# Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)



## calopez (10 Oct 2017)

Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html


Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::

Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero he visto varios temas que tratan este asunto, aunque sea tangencialmente, y he leído varias opiniones que me han parecido muy interesantes.

Lo primero, decir que *no pretendo ni hacer proselitismo de uno u otro tipo de dieta, y que lo que busco es gente que haya "notado" lo mismo que yo, para ver si lo mío es una excepción o algo más o menos común*, por supuesto, sin que esto demuestre o deje de demostrar nada.

Os pongo en materia: desde pequeño, he tenido una tendencia a un ligero sobrepeso (*ligero, en plan 4-5 kilos de más, es decir, simplemente no tener músculos marcados y sí algún michelín*), y aunque nunca he sido un gran deportista, desde la adolescencia y salvo etapas concretas siempre me he mantenido activo (es decir, unas 2-3 horas de ejercicio a la semana, correr, algún partido de fútbol, algo de bici, etc.).

Sin embargo entre los 24 y los 27 años, debido a un trabajo horrible que me hizo totalmente sedentario y con bastante ansiedad, engordé unos 10 kg, por lo que me pasaba de "mi peso" unos 15-16 kg.

Al dejar ese trabajo, y simplemente con el cambio de hábitos (menos estrés, algo de deporte y comer mejor) *en un año adelgacé unos 8 kg sin hacer nada, simplemente por el cambio de hábitos*. Sin embargo me empecé a interesar un poco en el tema de la nutrición, y llegué, tras mucho leer e investigar, a varias conclusiones:

-Las recomendaciones dietéticas "oficiales" que recomiendan en general los Gobiernos (y, en general, la mayoría de médicos) *no tienen un sustento científico sólido* (restringir grasas, basar alimentación en pan, pasta, patatas).

-Los tratamientos que se proponen para la obesidad/sobrepeso son tremendamente ineficaces (no entro en el por qué, sólo lo constato). La gente que conozco gorda, NO ADELGAZA JAMÁS, salvo que tengan una epifanía/cambio de vida/revelación mística. JAMÁS.

-Lo que la población en general cree saber de nutrición, son una serie de *simplificaciones que dan casi vergüenza*, en plan "si comes algo en el desayuno lo quemas y si comes 2000 kcal y gastas 2100 adelgazas" (cosas sin sentido o perogrulladas inútiles: es evidente que el cuerpo no puede violar las leyes de la termodinámica, pero no explica NADA), ignorando el complejo funcionamiento del cuerpo humano, la actividad física, los diferentes nutrientes, las hormonas, el sueño, el ejercicio, etc.

-Cuando se dice que la población es hoy en día mucho más sedentaria que nuestros padres/abuelos, creo que hay una trampa en este argumento. Cierto perfil de gente, "el típico informático panzudo que come doritos", es cierto que no se mueve NADA, y probablemente sea el suyo un nivel de sedentarismo nunca visto en la Historia. Pero hoy en día, la población "media" yo creo que hace más deporte que nuestros padres/abuelos (*mi abuelo piensa que correr si no te persigue un animal es de locos, que levantar pesas te hace daño, y durante toda su vida su ejercicio fue "pasear" e ir al bar o a bailar un pasodoble*. Nunca estuvo gordo, comía, fumaba y bebía lo que le salía de los cojones, y comía tocino y cosas bien contundentes :: ). Así que cuidado con las afirmaciones de que hoy hay mucho más sedentarismo.

-Una serie de cuestiones parece indicar que los responsables de la epidemia de obesidad son: *los azúcares y las harinas refinadas (pan y pasta), ya que según aumenta históricamente su consumo, aumentan las tasas a saco*. ::

Bien, dicho esto, paso a relatar mi experiencia *PERSONAL*:

Hace cosa de un año y medio (tengo 30 años), pesaba unos 78 kg (mido 1,70). Decidí ponerme en forma y “experimentar” con mis hábitos alimenticios y de deporte. Lo que hice fue:

*-Dejar de tomar azúcar en el café/té (nunca he comido dulces, salvo cumpleaños, etc.). En la práctica, tomo casi nada de azúcar o edulcorantes.*

*-Restringir el consumo de pan (casi nada a la semana) y de lo que sean harinas, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, bizcochos, pizza, etc. En realidad, salvo algo de pan de vez en cuando (una o dos veces a la semana), no como casi nada de estos alimentos.*

*-Salir a correr tres veces a la semana, por la mañana antes de ir al trabajo, haciendo rutinas HIIT (básicamente, hacer series de sprints) y hacer dominadas y flexiones. Unos 30 minutos de deporte cada vez.*

El cambio fue brutal. Me encontré “raro” un par de semanas, y al principio salir a correr en ayunas me parecía incluso “peligroso” (marearme o algo así). El primer mes perdí unos 5 kg, y seguí perdiendo más despacio, ahora peso 69-70 kg, *pero he ganado músculo en piernas, brazos y espalda. Se me marcan los músculos de los abdominales (no hago abdominales), me siento lleno de energía y de fuerza. Duermo mejor y más, voy al baño mejor, he dejado de fumar tabaco (un año ya!), vamos, la auténtica salud.*

Lo curioso es que como* todo lo que quiero, salvo lo antes descrito, en general como básicamente carne/pescado, ensaladas, frutos secos, frutas y verduras de todo tipo y nunca me quedo con hambre*. Como cosas en teoría con muchas calorías a diario (aceite de oliva, aguacate, frutos secos, salsas grasas, pescado azul, carne) y no engordo, al revés adelgazo. Nunca tengo hambre ni ansiedad por la comida, y hago más deporte porque tengo más ganas de moverme (creo). Estoy en plena forma.

*Todo ello básicamente dejando azúcar/harinas, y sin ser talibán: comidas familiares, o los fines de semana, en un bar/restaurante como LO QUE SEA, (como mucho no como pan), pero como pizza, hamburguesas, empanada, o lo que sea.*

¿Alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?

Perdón por el tocho, y un saludo! ::::::

*EDITO CASI 5 MESES DESPUÉS DE ABRIR EL HILO:* Lo primero de todo agradecer a los participantes en el hilo sus aportaciones, en especial a Rauxa y a Karlos Smith (aunque mucha otra gente ha aportado cosas muy útiles). 

En mi caso, sigo manteniendo el peso, y en los últimos dos o tres meses ganando masa muscular (recomiendo encarecidamente la calistenia). Mi experiencia me ha proporcionado las siguientes conclusiones "Provisionales" (no tengo pruebas científicas de nada de esto):

-Que aumentando grasas saludables, y especialmente frutos secos, con aportes de hidratos de carbono por debajo de 100 gr. diarios (y sólo en forma de frutas, verduras y hortalizas), es decir, cerca de lo que sería una dieta cetogénica aunque no estricta, la bajada de peso es extremadamente rápida y eficaz. El ayuno intermitente con este tipo de alimentación, en mi caso al menos, ELIMINA la sensación de hambre hasta límites que me han llegado a preocupar.

-Que introducir más hidratos, de nuevo en forma de patatas, calabaza, frutas, etc. (no harinas ni azúcares), hace que el peso se estabilice, y se detiene el adelgazamiento.

-Que el hecho de consumir uno o dos días a la semana (viernes y sábado) alimentos como pizza, pan, bocadillos, alcohol, etc., no parece tener ninguna consecuencia sobre todo lo anterior, o el efecto es tan pequeño que no he podido medirlo.

-Que a partir de tres o cuatro días sin comer harinas/azúcares, hay un par de días en los que se mea mucho (y a veces hasta se suda mucho), en este caso es como si el volumen del cuerpo se redujera mucho (por ejemplo, se nota en los agujeros del cinturón) aunque el peso no baje demasiado. Incluso se marcan más los músculos del cuerpo. Supongo que esto debe tener algo que ver con la retención de líquidos y la inflamación.

-Que duermo mejor, me encuentro mejor y con más energía y optimismo (esto es muy subjetivo, claro).


En resumen: creo de verdad que el enfoque que la mayoría de endocrinos y nutricionistas dan al tema del sobrepeso y la obesidad está *totalmente equivocado*. La teoría del balance energético, es como poco, ineficiente a la hora de perder peso, y probablemente esté equivocada de base. 

Lo único, aclarar que este tipo de alimentación, la recomiendo PARA PERDER PESO Y MANTENER EL PESO PERDIDO. No tengo evidencias de que sea BUENA PARA LA SALUD. Aunque entiendo que el hecho de comer alimentos sin procesar (frutas, verduras frescas, carne, pescado, frutos secos) difícilmente puede ser dañino para la salud, EVIDENTEMENTE NO CONOZCO LAS CONSECUENCIAS PARA LA SALUD DE ELIMINAR EL PAN DE LA DIETA. Tal vez nos muramos antes, no lo sé. Pero yo, al menos, delgado, musculoso y feliz.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2017)

_Deus ex Machina_ nos regala un hilo nuevo y una chincheta de propina.

Alabado sea, loor y gloria.

EDIT: Y pole en jilo mítico (la primera vez que me rebajo a estas tontunas) ::

REQUETEDIT: aprovecho la pole para colgar, a modo de resumen, el enlace al blog del Dr. Fung.

Blog - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)

Muy reveladoras sus series de posts sobre calorías,  teoría hormonal de la obesidad , ayuno, diabetes tipo 2, y recientemente, cáncer


----------



## Clavisto (10 Oct 2017)

Hilo ya más histórico que mítico.

Por aquí seguiremos.

Gracias, Adrenocromo.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Oct 2017)

Alabado seas.


----------



## esbjerg (10 Oct 2017)

Calopez ya ha perdido 20 kilos comiendo solo grasas animales.

A las bodas se lleva su tupper de cabeza de caballo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2017)

Muy buena decisión. Hilo histórico y mítico, realidad social y médica que no se puede aplazar más tiempo!


----------



## sada (10 Oct 2017)

que bien hilo nuevo!!! mola. 
hoya traje de comer (riquisima, solo con queso y lino)
5-Ingredient Keto Ham & Cheese Pockets | The KetoDiet Blog
de relleno atún, huevo cocido y salsa de tomate casera

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 11:28 ----------

Keto Diet: Hot Breakfast Pockets 2 Ways - YouTube


----------



## Raullucu (10 Oct 2017)

Era hora. Gracias a Adreno por crearlo y a todos los que habéis participado de una u otra manera en él.


----------



## Ultra Chad (10 Oct 2017)

Entradas sobre alimentación low carb, colesterol, grasa, azúcar, obesidad, diabetes, entrenamiento

*ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Entradas increíblemente buenas del blog del Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx* La Meteo que viene

Hay buena información complementária también en la sección de comentarios, donde completa la información respondiendo a usuarios del blog

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

•	PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?
La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?

•	SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN PORQUE EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA?
La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1

•	LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS
La Meteo que viene: LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN

•	MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON LOW CARB
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

•	MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/mi-analitica-personal-colesterol-total.html

•	CARGADOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS (La Película) Una cultura muriéndose por comer
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/02/sobrecargados-de-carbohidratos-una.html

•	PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/para-quemar-grasas-ingiere-grasas-en.html

•	RECOMENDACIONES ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DE 0 A 2 AÑOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/09/recomendaciones-de-alimentacion.html

•	¿COLESTEROL LDL = RIESGO CARDIOVASCULAR? MEJOR MEJORA TU DIETA (menos azúcares) Y TU EJERCICIO (más intenso y breve)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/colesterol-ldl-riesgo-cardiovascular_25.html

•	LA CONEXIÓN AZÚCAR - INSULINA - GRASA CORPORAL, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/09/la-conexion-azucar-insulina-grasa.html

•	LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/la-fisiologia-del-entrenamiento_28.html

•	LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/12/los-beneficios-para-la-salud-del.html

•	ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS,
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/entrenamiento-de-pesas-hist-para.html

•	LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/la-gran-mentira-del-colesterol-y-el.html

•	EL MITO DE LA ALIMENTACIÓN "LIGHT" (Baja en grasa)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/07/el-mito-de-la-alimentacion-light-baja.html

•	LA VERDAD SOBRE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/06/la-verdad-sobre-las-estatinas-y-el-mito.html

•	LOS REFRESCOS SON LOS PRINCIPALES RESPONSABLES DE LA OBESIDAD
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/10/los-refrescos-de-cola-y-otros-son-los.html


•	LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/05/la-grasa-saturada-no-obstruye-las.html

•	LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS. PARTE 2: EL PAPEL DE LA INSULINA CRÓNICAMENTE ELEVADA
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/07/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-las.html?m=1

•	LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/08/los-peligros-del-azucar-anadido-por-eso.html

•	¿DEBEMOS REDUCIR LA SAL PARA PREVENIR LA HIPERTENSIÓN Y LOS INFARTOS? AL CONTRARIO, QUIZÁS DEBAMOS INCREMENTARLA

PARTE 1: Los sesgos de los estudios científicos sobre la sal y su injusta demonización

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/09/debemos-reducir-la-sal-para-prevenir-la.html

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 19:36 ----------








Ideas de menús


























*Y SOBRE TODO, COME COMIDA REAL, Y NO MIERDA PROCESADA*

La comida real, a diferencia de la comida procesada, proporciona los niveles de nutrientes necesarios para tener una buena salud, más allá del simple sobrepeso/ obesidad.

La comida procesada es muy alta en azucar, y muy baja en minerales y vitaminas, es muy pobre nutricionalmente.

Incluso la comida real, por los medios de producción moderna tanto agrícola como ganadera, ha empobrecido la calidad del suelo y por tanto los nutrientes que hace unas decadas tenían los alimentos.

Por eso hoy en día es tan importante consumir comida real, y si nuestra economía nos lo permite, consumir alimentos de mayor calidad como cultivos orgánicos y animales alimentados con pastura... igualmente si nuestra economía no nos lo permite, siempre será preferente consumir comida real producida de manera cuestionable (verduras fertilizadas, huevos de gallinas alimentadas con grano y enjauladas...)


Añadido 07/01/2019


----------



## bizarre (10 Oct 2017)

Por fin chincheta!!! Me había asustado al no verlo..... A por otras 1000 páginas


----------



## juanforapor (10 Oct 2017)

Por fin chincheta, más que merecida. Gracias de nuevo Adrenocromo.


----------



## sada (11 Oct 2017)

chincheta aleluya


----------



## bambum (11 Oct 2017)

Ya solo falta que nos pasen al principal ... Al tiempo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Oct 2017)

bambum dijo:


> Ya solo falta que nos pasen al principal ... Al tiempo.



Más valdría, puestos a pedir, que el Lidl nos organizara un subforo dedicado a salud, que aquí en consumo responsable tampoco sé bien qué pintamos.

Como no sea por lo de _salud y pesetas_...


----------



## killersanchez (11 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Más valdría, puestos a pedir, que el Lidl nos organizara un subforo dedicado a salud, que aquí en consumo responsable tampoco sé bien qué pintamos.
> 
> Como no sea por lo de _salud y pesetas_...



Había un dicho que decía algo así como: Lo que no te gastes en tu frutero te lo gastarás en tu médico...

Así que puede ser consumo responsable


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Oct 2017)

bambum dijo:


> Ya solo falta que nos pasen al principal ... Al tiempo.



Debería estar en el principal con chincheta sin ningún lugar a dudas, ya que el efecto inmediato de esta forma de alimentarnos es una bomba en la línea de flotación de la industria alimentaria y las farmaceúticas, y por tanto en la línea de flotación de todo el sistema económico actual.


----------



## Chapinazo (11 Oct 2017)

Muy bueno este chinchetazo.

Yo repaso un poco mi trayectoria (mido 1,80 m, ya cerca de los 40 tacos):
Enero 2017: 86 kgr. Demasiado. Dejo azúcar y me pongo a dieta convencional ("comer menos y moverme más")
Mayo 2017: 78,5 kgr: Animado por el hilo de azúcar y harinas y harto de tonterías me paso a dieta pseudo-paleo.
Octubre 2017: 71 kgr. Me siento mejor, como como un animal (poca o ninguna mierda) y estoy más definido que cuando tenía 20 años.

Creo que mi cuerpo tiene tendencia a quedarse alrededor de los 69/70 kgr. Veremos. Igual es un poco delgado para lo que se estila ahora, pero es lo que pesaba cuando tenía 18 años y estaba hecho un toro.
Complemento la dieta paleo con ayuno 16/8 prácticamente diario. Me sienta mucho mejor comer dos veces al día que tres, y creo que esto es una de las claves, como ha comentado mucho Smiling Jack.


----------



## PBA (11 Oct 2017)

Tostar el pan influye algo en que sea menos "nocivo"?

Gracias


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2017)

¿Alguien sabría decirme qué riesgo real tiene comer de lata habitualmente? Es decir, conservas de sardinas, caballa y atún, tanto por el posible mercurio —me consta que poco— como por lo que pueda llevar la lata. Pongamos 5-7 latas semanales.

(Gracias.)


----------



## lost_77 (11 Oct 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme qué riesgo real tiene comer de lata habitualmente? Es decir, conservas de sardinas, caballa y atún, tanto por el posible mercurio —me consta que poco— como por lo que pueda llevar la lata. Pongamos 5-7 latas semanales.
> 
> (Gracias.)



Sardinas y caballa poco problema, atún ya es más problemático


----------



## Cazarr (11 Oct 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Sardinas y caballa poco problema, atún ya es más problemático



Gracias.

Atún suelo comer un par o tres de latas (pequeñas) a la semana. O sea, 100-150 gr. en AOVE.

Tengo entendido que el atún de lata lleva menos mercurio que las piezas de atún frescas, al proceder de atunes más pequeños.

De lo que no tengo ni idea es de los perjuicios de las latas. La gente me dice que tenga cuidado, que llevan "algo" que no sé qué es. Pero no sé qué hay de cierto y qué de exageración.


----------



## killersanchez (12 Oct 2017)

Untar

Pos eso, que hay varias comidas perfectas para este tipo de dietas, como la sobrasada, mantequilla, queso tipo Philadelphia... pero *¿Sobre qué lo untáis??* Comer a cucharadas... ufff.


----------



## The Black Adder (12 Oct 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Untar
> 
> Pos eso, que hay varias comidas perfectas para este tipo de dietas, como la sobrasada, mantequilla, queso tipo Philadelphia... pero *¿Sobre qué lo untáis??* Comer a cucharadas... ufff.



O el guacamole...

Yo debo de ser como tú para el tema del pan, lo echaba de menos. La única solución que he encontrado es hacerte tu propio pan bajo en hidratos. Hay muchas recetas en internet, la mayoría basadas en la utilización de harina de almendras (esencialmente almendra molida), huevo y mantequilla.

Si buscas "keto bread" en internet te saldran unas cuantas. Yo he hecho varias veces la de "best keto bread recipe on the internet". A mi me gusta, aunque mi mujer dice que le sabe a tortilla, pero tiene una consistencia adecuada, entre pan bimbo y magdalena. El único problema es que hasta ahora no tenía cremor tártaro y el pan me crecía poco al hornearlo, así que me salían sandwiches pequeños, je je.

He comprado cremor tártaro y la semana que viene voy a hacer otra receta, la de Elana's Pantry en google, que es parecida pero sin mantequilla y con más harina. Ya os contaré qué tal va. Pero vamos, yo ya estoy bastante satisfecho con el pan que he hecho hasta ahora como punto de partida, me resuelve bien la papeleta de untar y hacerse sandwiches, y ya es sólo cosa de ir probando recetas y tuneando el sabor y la textura.


----------



## walda (12 Oct 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Untar
> 
> Pos eso, que hay varias comidas perfectas para este tipo de dietas, como la sobrasada, mantequilla, queso tipo Philadelphia... pero *¿Sobre qué lo untáis??* Comer a cucharadas... ufff.



No es lo mismo pero se pueden preparar palitos de pepino, zanahoria o apio y "mojarlos" en guacamole, hummus o queso philadelphia e incluso sobrasada...


----------



## Ultra Chad (12 Oct 2017)

killersanchez dijo:


> Untar
> 
> Pos eso, que hay varias comidas perfectas para este tipo de dietas, como la sobrasada, mantequilla, queso tipo Philadelphia... pero *¿Sobre qué lo untáis??* Comer a cucharadas... ufff.



Esto es lo que hago desde hace bastante tiempo, ya que a mi me gusta la col lisa y la col rizada.












Simplemente tienes que separar las hojas , añadir los ingredientes, y cerrarlo en plan burrito.

Alguna sugerencia que me ha gustado...

con mantequilla y jamon serrano
sobrasada
mantequilla con queso curado
rulo de queso de cabra
panceta a la plancha
...

Es muy facil de preparar. A mi personalmente me sienta bien comer col cruda, ya que llevo mucho tiempo consumiendo vegetales crudos.

Un repollo vale muy barato, y si vas separando las hojas que vayas a consumir, aguanta bastante en la nevera, y es bastante facil de separar las hojas.
Es algo mas sencillo de separar las hojas de col rizada.

El sabor de la col sola no me entusiasma, pero combinada de las maneras que cité, me parece un buen acompañamiento, y una forma sencilla de añadir verdura cruda a tu alimentación


----------



## lost_77 (12 Oct 2017)

Hay recetas por ahí para hacer nachos a base de queso y huevo. Al principio tiraba mucho de esas cosas para quitarme el mono de pan, pero en 2 semanas se fue. 

---------- Post added 12-oct-2017 at 22:50 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Atún suelo comer un par o tres de latas (pequeñas) a la semana. O sea, 100-150 gr. en AOVE.
> 
> ...



No hay de qué. Sobre las latas, hay sospecha acerca de los plásticos que recubren el interior de la lata, si sueltan algún tipo de disruptor hormonal a la comida. Pero no sólo las latas, sino cualquier contenedor plástico que esté tiempo en contacto con el alimento y más si se se calienta, desde envases de pizzas, etc.


----------



## antonio estrada (12 Oct 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Esto es lo que hago desde hace bastante tiempo, ya que a mi me gusta la col lisa y la col rizada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comer así es muy frecuente en Corea, en temporada con col y si no con lechuga iceberg.


----------



## sada (12 Oct 2017)

Col cruda uf no sé sino será muy inflamatoria 
Por cierto con foto quedaría mejor


----------



## Ultra Chad (13 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> Col cruda uf no sé sino será muy inflamatoria
> Por cierto con foto quedaría mejor



Una amiga probó con la lechuga iceberg, y le gustaba. Que lo mismo puedes hacer con la lechuga romana, hojas de espinaca, acelga...

Siempre las puedes escaldar, o cocinar al vapor a tu gusto, pero yo voy a lo fácil y rápido 

**********************
Esta es una receta de internet (YO NO LA HE PROBADO)

*Rollitos de Repollo y Carne Estofados*






PLATO Y POSTRE: Rollitos de Repollo y Carne Estofados Recetas de Cocina con Productos de Temporada

***********************
ROLLITOS DE LECHUGA CON TERNERA





Al Gusto De Todos: ROLLITOS DE LECHUGA CON TERNERA

***********************

ROLLITOS DE HOJA DE PARRA





Cómo hacer hojas de parra rellenas

************************

Rollito de alga nori





Rollito de alga Nori | Hortus Domi

*************************

Pero vamos, todo esto ya es más elaborado, y se lo dejo a quien tenga ganas de trabajar.

Si lo que se trata es de UNTAR, para mi esta bueno. 
Pon sobrasada ibérica en una hoja, haz un rollito, y verás que bien entra :XX:


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Oct 2017)

Para "mojar" en salsas espesas (líquidas no, porque no empapa una mierda), tienes las *cortezas de cerdo*.

Colágeno a manta (tus articulaciones lo agradecerán) y, siempre que no estén fritas en aceite de puta mierda, grasas razonablemente saludables.

Por supuesto, todo depende de la calidad de la materia prima; para nota, hacerse uno sus propias cortezas, pero no sé dónde venderán piel de cerdo en crudo...

CAVEAT: tienen que ser cortezas-cortezas, no la puta mierda esa que es trigo saborizado.


----------



## Ultra Chad (13 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Para "mojar" en salsas espesas (líquidas no, porque no empapa una mierda), tienes las *cortezas de cerdo*.
> 
> Colágeno a manta (tus articulaciones lo agradecerán) y, siempre que no estén fritas en aceite de puta mierda, grasas razonablemente saludables.
> 
> ...









Puedes comprar careta de cerdo.

Hay que hervirla en abundante agua (con chorro de aceite de oliva y sal) unos 15 minutos, escurrir bien el agua, cortar en tiras, y echar a una sarten con aceite de buena calidad ya caliente. Freír al gusto.








COCINA FACIL CON CURRO: MORRO O CARETA DE CERDO FRITA



Spoiler



Hoy vamos a preparar uno de los aperitivos más comunes el "tapeo" español, morro o careta de cerdo frita.
¿Cuántas veces hemos intentado preparar esta tapa en casa y nos ha decepcionado ver que a la hora de comérnosla estaba dura?. ¿Por qué en algunos bares cuando la pedimos está tan tierna?. 

Pues bien, os voy a contar el secreto para que la próxima vez que la preparéis, os salga tierna.

La careta de cerdo es una de las partes de este animal más coticiada que hay, ya que es uno de los ingredientes indispensables en muchos platos de legumbres (Cocido, lentejas, alubias...) y además tiene un precio muy asequible a cualquier bolsillo. Pero hoy, la vamos a hacer frita.

INGREDIENTES

- 1/2 careta de cerdo.
- Sal.
- Aceite de oliva.

PREPARACION

Como habréis observado, para cocinar este aperitivo, necesitamos los ingredientes mínimos.

Cogemos una olla lo suficientemente grande como para que nos quepa dentro la careta de cerdo.
Llenamos la olla con agua, cubriendo 3/4 partes de la capacidad de la olla y la ponemos al fuego estando éste a máxima potencia.
Cuando ya tengamos la olla con el agua al fuego, echamos en el agua un chorro de aceite de oliva y un puñado de sal, tapamos la olla y dejamos que hierva el agua.

Una vez haya roto a hervir el agua de la olla, introducimos la careta de cerdo entera dentro del agua hirviendo y dejamos que se cueza durante 15 minutos aprox.

Una vez se haya cocido la careta durante esos minutos, la sacaremos de la olla ayudándonos de unas pinzas para no quemarnos, y la ponemos en un escurridor para que suelte el agua que haya podido coger durante la cocción.

Preparamos una sartén de un tamaño a cnvenir dependiendo de la cantidad de carne que tengamos para freir, con abundante aceite de oliva y la ponemos en el fuego a máxima potencia.

Cuando ya haya soltado el agua unos minutos SIN DEJAR QUE SE ENFRIE DEMASIADO, la troceamos cortándola a trozos del tamaño que creamos oportuno y la vamos dejando en un recipiente.
(El secreto para que después de frita salga tierna la carne de la careta de cerdo, es echarla a la sartén en la que la vamos a freir estando la careta aún caliente después de la cocción).

Cuando el aceite de la sartén, esté bien caliente, echamos la careta de cerdo troceada en la sartén y tapamos la sartén con una tapa, ya que suele chisporrotear mucho el aceite durante el proceso de freir la carne.

Vamos removiendo de vez en cuando para que la fritura de la careta sea uniforme en todos los trozos. Cuando la carne esté tomando ya ese color dorado oscuro, sacamos la careta frita y la vamos poniendo en un plato cubierto por un trozo de papel absorvente para quitarle la mayor cantidad de aceite posible, y estando la carne recién sacada de la sartén, echamos al morro abundante sal intentando que le caiga sal a todos los trozos de morro. 


Una vez haya escurrido el aceite de la fritura, cambiamos los trozos de morro a un plato límpio y adornamos el plato con un trozo de limón y unas ramitas de peregil, y ya tenemos preparado nuestro plato de morro o careta de cerdo frita.

Espero que os guste.


¡¡¡QUE APROVECHE!!!.


----------



## Ragnar (13 Oct 2017)

Porque esa imagen dice que Nueces no?

junto a los huevos y aguacates es el alimento que mas como ::


----------



## Chiruja (13 Oct 2017)

Que el alimento sea nuestra medicina.


----------



## esbjerg (13 Oct 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> Porque esa imagen dice que Nueces no?
> 
> junto a los huevos y aguacates es el alimento que mas como ::



También me interesa, porque las nueces siempre me han sentado fatal si como más de unas pocas.


----------



## sada (13 Oct 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Una amiga probó con la lechuga iceberg, y le gustaba. Que lo mismo puedes hacer con la lechuga romana, hojas de espinaca, acelga...
> 
> Siempre las puedes escaldar, o cocinar al vapor a tu gusto, pero yo voy a lo fácil y rápido
> 
> ...



La sobrasada en hojas de que¿ lechuga¿ quiero probar

---------- Post added 13-oct-2017 at 20:13 ----------

Ayer comí al mediodía ( solomillo de cerdo relleno de aguacate, pimiento y queso, receta de locos por el asado) y ya no volví a comer nada hasta el mediodía de hoy; un ayuno de 24 horas. El viernes pasado hice uno y ahora este es el siguiente; a ver si se nota algo en la báscula


----------



## qbit (14 Oct 2017)

A ver qué pensáis del pan de centeno.


----------



## qbit (15 Oct 2017)

Pasaos a votar, especialmente ahora que calopez ha revivido:

Subforo de alimentación - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## sada (15 Oct 2017)

Yo antes tomaba pan de centeno hecho solo de masa madre y harina de centeno integral en una pequeña panadería de aldea que rico pero lo he dejado y no por eso he bajado de los putos 65 ni ayuno ni leches


----------



## Trustno1 (15 Oct 2017)

No encontraba el hilo. Vengo a pedir información sobre carbohidratos con bajo índice glucemico. Tengo la situación de hacer unas pruebas físicas y como hay tantos puntos de vista en cuánto a la alimentación previa (3-2 días) y el desayuno del día de la prueba (carrera de 1000mts), os pido consejo. Pues yo ni tomo azúcar, ni nada dulce preparado.Y tampoco como pasta ni harinas refinadas o cereales de desayuno típicos.

He creído conveniente los días previos comer más proporción de hidratos de bajo índice glucemico. Sería buena opción féculas ( patata) o el arroz (u otro tipo como cuzcuz o trigo entero tierno). La cena no sé si una tortilla con jamón serrano, patata hervida y fruta. 

Y el desayuno del día D quizás café solo con yogurt o (café con leche), pan tostado pero no podré tomar pan de centeno (o será mejor tortita casera de avena?), aceite de oliva y rodajas de tomate con atún, banana. Y unos frutos secos como nueces o pistachos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Oct 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> También me interesa, porque las nueces siempre me han sentado fatal si como más de unas pocas.





Ragnar dijo:


> Porque esa imagen dice que Nueces no?
> 
> junto a los huevos y aguacates es el alimento que mas como ::



Voy a decir que es porque tienen muy descompensado el *ratio omega-6/omega-3*

Como casi todo lo que comemos "sin mirar" va de omega-6 hasta el culo (carne de animales estabulados), comer deliberadamente una fuente de omega-6 no parece la mejor de las ideas.

Lo mismo aplica al aceite de girasol (no alto oleico), a la margarina, los cacahuetes, etc.


----------



## destru (16 Oct 2017)

Para sustituir las tostadas de pan he probado las tostadas de boniato y ponerle encima el embutido y he de decir que me han convencido.


----------



## angek (16 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a decir que es porque tienen muy descompensado el *ratio omega-6/omega-3*



¿Y el resto de frutos secos que salen en la columna anterior no?

Los que mejor parados salen en el ratio omega6/omega3 son las avellanas:

Nuts, hazelnuts or filberts, dry roasted, without salt added Nutrition Facts & Calories

Mucho peor que las nueces. 

Nuts, walnuts, black, dried Nutrition Facts & Calories


Tiene pinta de estar mal traducido y estimar que las "nuts" referían a las "walnuts" en lugar de "frutos secos", su traducción más cercana. Pero añadiendo tantas en el anterior grupo, huele a dame likes. 

Por ende, desconfiable.

Edit: No es por dar por culo ya. Era por pillar sitio.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Oct 2017)

angek dijo:


> ¿Y el resto de frutos secos que salen en la columna anterior no?
> 
> Los que mejor parados salen en el ratio omega6/omega3 son las avellanas:
> 
> ...



Vale, se lo cambio: no sería tanto cuestión de la proporción entre uno y otro, como del *aporte neto de omega-6* (del que, en general, nos sobra bastante).

Así, mientras que 100 gramos de avellanas aportan unos 8 de omega-6, y 100 gramos de pistachos proporcionan unos 13, las nueces son un 33% en peso omega-6, y el aceite de girasol, de un 40% para arriba.


----------



## Ultra Chad (16 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a decir que es porque tienen muy descompensado el *ratio omega-6/omega-3*
> 
> Como casi todo lo que comemos "sin mirar" va de omega-6 hasta el culo (carne de animales estabulados), comer deliberadamente una fuente de omega-6 no parece la mejor de las ideas.
> 
> Lo mismo aplica al aceite de girasol (no alto oleico), a la margarina, los cacahuetes, etc.



Comparto tu opinión.

Aporto más información.




*Alimentos con buena relación omega 3/6*

La gran mayoría de alimentos contienen omega 3 y omega 6, aunque sea en muy pequeña cantidad.

Los alimentos que presentan una relación favorable de los omega 3 son:

*Verduras y hortalizas: ajo, brécol, coles de Bruselas, berza, col rizada, col, repollo, coliflor, col china, colinabo, rábano, rabaneta, apio, achicoria, cebollino (ajo tierno), acelga, espinaca, hojas de perejil, judía verde, calabacín, calabaza amarilla, lechuga y pimiento rojo y verde.
*Setas: champiñón, cantarela, níscalo...
*Legumbres: alubias de todo tipo, fríjoles, soja germinada y lenteja.
*Frutas: papaya, frutas del bosque (grosella negra y roja, frambuesa, fresa, mora, arándanos...), cereza, fresón, mango, piña, naranja, sandía y plátano.
*Semillas de chía y de lino. Mucha mas cantidad de omega 3 que de omega 6. 
*Lácteos enteros ecológicos: leche, yogur, queso, mantequilla...
*Huevos enteros ecológicos.
*Carnes y embutidos ecológicos. Principalmente aves, ternera y cerdo.
*Pescado azul o graso: caballa, sardina, boquerón, trucha, arenque, anguila, angula, salmonete, salmón, atún, emperador... atún, bonito, enlatado al natural (no con aceite)... Más cantidad de omega 3 que de omega 6. 
*Marisco: gamba, calamar, sepia, bogavante, cangrejo, centollo, cigala, langosta, langostino, berberecho, bígaro, ostra, almeja, percebe, vieira, mejillón...
*Pescado blanco: bacalao, gallo, lenguado, lubina, dorada, besugo, mujol, merluza, rape, pescadilla, platija, raya, rodaballo, mero, carpa, lucio, perca...

*Los lácteos, huevos y carnes pueden tener un equilibrio omega 6 / omega 3 cercano al 1/1, si los animales están en condiciones ecológicas y se alimentan con hierba, forraje, piensos con harina de linaza..., y no con piensos de maíz y soja (Weil 2002, y Simopoulos 1989).*



*Alimentos con más omega 6 que omega 3*

La gran mayoría de alimentos contienen omega 3 y omega 6, aunque sea en muy pequeña cantidad.

Los alimentos que presentan la relación omega 6 / omega 3 mayor son:

Aceitunas.
Aguacate.
Legumbres: soja y garbanzo.
Frutos secos, todos: nuez, nuez de Basil, pecana, cacahuete, piñón, almendra, avellana, anacardo, pistacho, nuez de macadamia, coco, castaña, chufa...,, pero los que más omega 6 contienen son: nuez, nuez de Brasil, pecana, cacahuete y piñones.
Semillas de girasol, sésamo, calabaza, amapola...
Cereales: trigo, centeno, cebada, avena, espelta, mijo, arroz, maíz...; y todos los alimentos que los contienen: germen y salvado de trigo, cereales para desayuno, tortas de arroz, de avena y de maíz, pan, panecillos, bastoncitos, biscottes,espaguettis, macarrones, fideos, raviolis, canalones, lasaña, pizzas, crepes....
Lácteos no ecológicos: leche, yogur, queso, mantequilla, cuajada...
Huevos enteros no ecológicos.
Carnes y embutidos no ecológicos, de todo tipo.
Galletas, bollería y pastelería, de todo tipo (incluida la dietética): "cookies", "príncipe", "María", "cracker", "digestiva", pastas de té, bizcocho, bollo, brioche, croissant, donut, ensaimada, magdalena, melindro, rosco, tartas, pudín, turrones, mazapanes, pasteles, chocolates y similares...
Postres lácteos: nata, cuajada, flan, natillas, batidos, leche condensada, mousse, helados...
Margarinas de todo tipo.
Alimentos fritos de todo tipo: pescados, carnes, embutidos, verduras, patatas, croquetas, buñuelos, postres...
Aperitivos: chips, ganchitos, cortezas y similares; palomitas de maíz; aperitivos de maíz; galletas saladas...
Aceites de girasol, cacahuete, colza, coco, maíz, nuez, palma, soja..., y también el aceite de oliva, pero con un contenido en omega 6 mucho menor que los demás aceites.

*Los lácteos, huevos y carnes pueden tener una relación omega 6 / omega 3 de 20/1 y hasta de 40/1, si los animales se alimentan con maíz, soja y trigo (Weil 2002, y Simopoulos 1989).*







El Dr Mercola en su página insiste mucho en la importancia de consumir productos animales (carne, lacteos, huevos...) de animales alimentados con pastura.
Un exceso de Omega 6 es pro inflamatorio.


----------



## OGULNIO (17 Oct 2017)

Cada vez estoy más convencida de que tengo la insulina montando fiestas continuamente por my body.

Mi pregunta ¿como puedo conseguir medirla? evidentemente la insulina en ayunas es la analítica más común, pero a mi no me sirve de nada porque soy socia del club "comer menos azucar y harinas", y tras el ayuno nocturno no me parece esencial saberlo ::

En resumen, como proteína, grasas y verduritas, y sospecho de la proteína, porque no es normal no conseguir adelgazar. Soluciones, ya se han planteado, es hacer ayunos, pero me gustaría saber mis niveles de insulina tras comer. ¿Es eso posible con mediciones tipo glucosa? 

Otro apunte, durante ayunos intermitentes, se sigue secretando insulina por la liberación de glucógeno hepático? Eso no lo tengo muy claro. ienso:

Gracias. Soy un mar de dudas.


----------



## sada (17 Oct 2017)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencida de que tengo la insulina montando fiestas continuamente por my body.
> 
> Mi pregunta ¿como puedo conseguir medirla? evidentemente la insulina en ayunas es la analítica más común, pero a mi no me sirve de nada porque soy socia del club "comer menos azucar y harinas", y tras el ayuno nocturno no me parece esencial saberlo ::
> 
> ...



bienvenida al club, yo tampoco bajo de 65 ni queriendo


----------



## Wein (17 Oct 2017)

Podeis recomendar alguna marca de medidor de glucosa y precio aproximado?

Gracias.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Oct 2017)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencida de que tengo la insulina montando fiestas continuamente por my body.
> 
> Mi pregunta ¿como puedo conseguir medirla? evidentemente la insulina en ayunas es la analítica más común, pero a mi no me sirve de nada porque soy socia del club "comer menos azucar y harinas", y tras el ayuno nocturno no me parece esencial saberlo ::
> 
> ...





sada dijo:


> bienvenida al club, yo tampoco bajo de 65 ni queriendo



Deberíais tal vez plantearos que, en vuestro caso, el sobrepeso no está causado principalmente por el binomio hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina (o no sólo). La mayor parte de testimonios del hilo refieren que con dos intervenciones sencillas -eliminación de azúcar/harinas y algún tipo de ayuno intermitente- han adelgazado de forma rápida y sin recuperar nada.

Si en vuestro caso ese tipo de intervención -que apunta a reducir los niveles de insulina y mejorar la sensibilidad a la misma- no ha funcionado, será por algo que se nos escapa. 

Se me ocurre que podría tener que ver con los niveles de cortisol. Pero la verdad es que no lo sé.

Me llama mucho la atención también cómo esta forma de comer parece ser mucho más efectiva, a la hora de adelgazar, en hombres que en mujeres. Es, evidentemente, algo hormonal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Deberíais tal vez plantearos que, en vuestro caso, el sobrepeso no está causado principalmente por el binomio hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina (o no sólo). La mayor parte de testimonios del hilo refieren que con dos intervenciones sencillas -eliminación de azúcar/harinas y algún tipo de ayuno intermitente- han adelgazado de forma rápida y sin recuperar nada.
> 
> Si en vuestro caso ese tipo de intervención -que apunta a reducir los niveles de insulina y mejorar la sensibilidad a la misma- no ha funcionado, será por algo que se nos escapa.
> 
> ...



Voy a decir que la naturaleza es sabia, probablemente bastante más que los que han decidido que la mujer tiene que ser un saco de huesos.

Optimizar la alimentación (sin hacer nada más, ojo) lleva al hombre a un estado de equilibrio en el que tiene suficiente reserva de grasa, pero no demasiada...

¿Y si lo que pasa es que ese estado óptimo de equilibrio, para la mujer, está por encima de los (arbitrarios) cánones de belleza actuales?

No sé, igual se me está yendo la pinza, pero aún no tengo noticias de una fémina a la que, sobrándole 15-20 kilos, no se le cayeran igual que al resto al dejar la harina y el azúcar; el problema más bien parece estar en sacudirse esos últimos 5 kilos...

...que igual lo que pasa es que están muy bien donde están. _Just sayin'..._


----------



## lost_77 (17 Oct 2017)

Efectivamente la naturaleza es sabia y prefiere que las mujeres mantengan algo más de grasa. Por otro lado me pregunto si el hecho de estar estresado con la preocupación por adelgazar no está paralizando ese mismo adelgazamiento vía cortisol


----------



## fmc (17 Oct 2017)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencida de que tengo la insulina montando fiestas continuamente por my body.
> 
> Mi pregunta ¿como puedo conseguir medirla? evidentemente la insulina en ayunas es la analítica más común, pero a mi no me sirve de nada porque soy socia del club "comer menos azucar y harinas", y tras el ayuno nocturno no me parece esencial saberlo ::
> 
> ...



Ojo, que los niveles de glucosa no son tan fiables para indicar si hay resistencia a la insulina... se puede tener la glucosa baja pero el cuerpo segregando insulina a tope, o al revés. El mejor indicador es el ratio entre glucosa e insulina (vía análisis de sangre).


----------



## sada (17 Oct 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Espero que 65 no sea tu nivel de glocosa en sangre, te aviso que son muy bajos y el riesgo de sufrir un shock hipoglucemico no es ninguna broma.



no, son kilos jeje la glucosa nunca la he medido me dagrimilla


----------



## lost_77 (17 Oct 2017)

Sada, cuanto duermes?


----------



## OGULNIO (17 Oct 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Datos: mis niveles de glucosa son normales tirando a bajos, excepto alguna hipoglucemia reactiva que con el cambio de alimentación ha desaparecido. 

El cortisol no lo he medido nunca. Dormir duermo bien. No me peso hace tiempo, he reducido algo el volumen. pero poco, nada a destacar, porque sigo usando la misma ropa sin que note holguras destacables.

Solución: lo siento por Sada , pero no queda otra que hacer ayunos más prolongados. Cuando no comes, es un insulin killer, pero es verdad que se causa cierto estrés al cuerpo, pero como todo, tiene un periodo de adaptación y ya no tiene porque haber retención de líquidos una vez dominas el ayuno, que es lo que creo que le sucedió a ella.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a decir que la naturaleza es sabia, probablemente bastante más que los que han decidido que la mujer tiene que ser un saco de huesos.
> 
> Optimizar la alimentación (sin hacer nada más, ojo) lleva al hombre a un estado de equilibrio en el que tiene suficiente reserva de grasa, pero no demasiada...
> 
> ...



Fixed 

Totalmente de acuerdo. Aqui los unicos/as que se quejan son los que le sobran cuatro kilos que en relidad no esta claro que le sobren.

El caso de Sada es paradigmatico perdio alguna talla y algunos kilos y esta en un peso que no se puede considerar excesivo, pero sigue con su fijacion con la bascula.

Una cosa es la gordura y otro los espejismos de delgadez que nos quieren vender.

Pd. Sada, ya va siendo hora de una fotillo recortando silueta jajaja. Yo no me creo tanta queja hasta que la vea.


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2017)

Al leer lo del omega-3 he recordado esto que leí hace poco en temas calientes:

```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/948862-adjunto-tema-del-forero-teoremajic-he-descubierto-cura-del-cancer-y-de-mayoria-de-enfermedades.html
```
Y ciertamente me gustaría saber la opinión de los que soleis pulular por este hilo.

Resumen:


> El organismo del ser humano no es capaz de crear vitamina C, ya que no le hace falta porque lo comía todos los días presente en la fruta, verdura, insectos, hojas, etc.
> 
> Y
> 
> El organismo del ser humano no es capaz de crear omega 3 ni de eliminar metales pesados, porque bebía todos los días su fuente de omega 3 natural y su fuente de desintoxicador de metales pesados diariamente (el fitoplancton)


----------



## sada (18 Oct 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Sada, cuanto duermes?



me acuesto a las 23 y me levanto a las 7:19

---------- Post added 18-oct-2017 at 09:12 ----------




OGULNIO dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Datos: mis niveles de glucosa son normales tirando a bajos, excepto alguna hipoglucemia reactiva que con el cambio de alimentación ha desaparecido.
> 
> ...




tal cual, parece que hablas de mi.
ayunos hago a veces 16/8 no ceno, lo que si desayuno que es cuando más hambre tengo.

llevo 3 ayunos de 24 horas uno antes de verano y los otros dos los 2 primeros viernes de octubre el 6 y el 13. 24 horas
la báscula no se mueve la muy ....::


----------



## sada (18 Oct 2017)

Kiko Rivera presume de su impresionante cambio fÃ­sico
quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> Kiko Rivera presume de su impresionante cambio fÃ*sico
> quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve



Panoli se juega la vida y la salud, y se gasta un pastizal absurdo, en dilatar pero no solucionar sus problemas de salud.

Cuando el verano que viene le saquen las foticos de ardilla voladora (da grappla dixit), o se tenga que meter a quirófano a quitarse los pellejos sobrantes, se va a acordar de la banda gástrica, pero bien.

En fin, no es como si no supiéramos ya de antes que le faltaba un hervor...


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> Kiko Rivera presume de su impresionante cambio fÃ*sico
> quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve



Debido a la operación, su estómago es más pequeño. O sea, se sacia antes. Acaba de descubrir que si come menos (aunque sea insano), adelgaza.
Lo que pasa que el problema no lo tiene en el estómago, sino en la cabeza.

Mi tía está igual y ha adelgazado 40 kilos.
Ahora come:
medio bocadillo 
medio plato de macarrones
Y cuando va a jugar al mus se pide 2 medios cubatas.

O sea, esta gente se cree que el culpable de engordar es comer mucho y no el hecho de comer mal.

Esta gente, al cabo de poco está peor que antes.
Darwin rules.

PD de la operacion de mi tía hace casi 1 año. Ahora está viendo que poco a poco, su cuerpo tolera más comida. O sea, ya está casi otra vez con los hábitos de siempre.
Y el otro día me dices: "Si veo que empiezo a engordar como antes, ya sé qué hacer: verdura y protes".

En fin...


----------



## Cazarr (18 Oct 2017)

¿Qué opináis del dr. Frank Suárez? He visto vídeos suyos muy interesantes y todos son tremendamente didácticos y fáciles de entender. Pero creo que a veces peca de magufismo (tan normal por aquellos países), como por ejemplo a la hora de recomendar "tés milagrosos" o cosas por el estilo.

Me ha llamado la atención una cosa de este vídeo en el que trata sobre la ansiedad y los ataques de pánico:

[youtube]MsDbz-hxHK0[/youtube]

En él dice que las personas con un sistema nervioso excitado (como es mi caso) que tengan ataques de ansiedad/pánico no deberían comer "grasas ni carnes rojas", sugiriendo en su lugar carnes blancas y (suplementos de) potasio y magnesio. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Oct 2017)

atentos a lo que dice este estudio: La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1



> Algo parecido ocurría en la isla japonesa de Okinawa, en la que los carbohidratos constituían el 85% de la dieta. Comían sólo 3 veces al día, siendo su principal aporte las verduras, un carbohidrato no refinado. Eso también cambia las cosas.
> Pero además consumían sólo la cuarta parte del azúcar que se consumía de media en su vecino Japón.



lo cual es falso, la principal fuente de carbohidratos de los okinawenses era el arroz blanco y el boniato.

https://web.archive.org/web/2012011....170.15/server/APJCN/Volume10/vol10.2/Sho.pdf

Como todos los enlaces esos sean igual de rigurosos, vaya MIERDA.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> atentos a lo que dice este estudio: La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un arroz blanco hervido con caldo de huesos. Todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> atentos a lo que dice este estudio: La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1
> 
> Algo parecido *ocurría* en la isla japonesa de Okinawa, en la que los carbohidratos constituían el 85% de la dieta. Comían sólo 3 veces al día, siendo su principal aporte las verduras, un carbohidrato no refinado. Eso también cambia las cosas.
> Pero además consumían sólo la cuarta parte del azúcar que se consumía de media en su vecino Japón.
> ...




*La comida básica de Okinawa tradicionalmente son las patatas, como batata o raíces de taro*, pero al sustituirse con harina de trigo o arroz, los habitantes desarrollaron platillos originales como taco rice, etc.


Igualmente, el hilo pienso que está más enfocado a personas que tengan una alimentación occidental , alta en comida procesada poco nutritiva, y gran parte de las personas de occidente que tienen sobrepeso/obesidad tienen cierta resistencia a la insulina.
En estos casos si tiene sentido restringir los carbohidratos netos (sin fibra).


Una persona que desde su nacimiento haya tenido una alimentación tradicional alta en carbohidratos no refinados y no tenga resistencia a la insulina, no tiene que cambiar ni restringir nada.

*ESTE HILO NO ESTÁ ENFOCADO EN ESTA GENTE*


----------



## maxmin (19 Oct 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del dr. Frank Suárez?



Que yo sepa no es doctor, se presenta como especialista.
Alguno de sus consejos me ha servido, es cuestión de probar.


----------



## angek (19 Oct 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del dr. Frank Suárez? He visto vídeos suyos muy interesantes y todos son tremendamente didácticos y fáciles de entender. Pero creo que a veces peca de magufismo (tan normal por aquellos países), como por ejemplo a la hora de recomendar "tés milagrosos" o cosas por el estilo.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención una cosa de este vídeo en el que trata sobre la ansiedad y los ataques de pánico:
> 
> ...



Tengo prejuicios con él. Por sus formas y la frecuencia de vídeos. Y por haber cambiado de programa y vender sus libros no muy baratos, precisamente.


----------



## bizarre (19 Oct 2017)

Yo al tal Gran Suarez le conocí por Dada, algunas cosas de las que dice están bien, es muy telenovelero como han dicho mas arriba , supongo que en esos países engancha mas esa forma de dar la información, no suelta demasiados datos científicos pues la mayoría de sus seguidores no le entendería


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> atentos a lo que dice este estudio: La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero dígalo todo, y dígalo bien: la principal fuente de carbohidratos de los okinawenses era EL BONIATO MORADO y, a muuuucha distancia, el arroz blanco.

Aproximadamente del 93% de la dieta diaria eran boniatos, que sucede que son mucho (pero mucho) más ricos en fibra (6% en peso) que el arroz (0,4%), además de aportar cobre, potasio, magnesio, hierro, fósforo, calcio, vitaminas del complejo B (sobre todo B6) y vitamina C

Aparte de lo cual, resulta que había más de 30 festivales al año en los que *el consumo de grasas se multiplicaba hasta por 6*, o sea que alternaban boniatos con grasaza, y resulta también que se medicaban con infusiones de hígado de cerdo y cola de pescado.

Ah, una más: el boniato morado tiene *un IG de 55*, lo que, unido a su baja densidad energética (<120 kcal/100g) apunta a que el control de la glucemia/insulinemia de los okinawenses sería *excelente pese a basar su dieta en carbohidratos*, dado que dichos carbohidratos serían mayoritariamente *de baja carga glucémica*


----------



## sada (19 Oct 2017)

Peter Attia médico

Peter Attia: Peter Attia: ¿Está la crisis de la obesidad ocultando un problema mayor? | TED Talk
Peter Attia: ¿Está la crisis de la obesidad ocultando un problema mayor?
- The personal blog of Peter Attia, MD

un blog de lo más riguroso...

En el otoño de 2009, estaba cansado de tener sobrepeso. Estaba listo para bajar de peso, pero no estaba claro cuáles fueron los pasos correctos para bajar de peso. Estoy seguro de que mi historia de pérdida de peso es un poco inusual, pero creo que las lecciones que aprendí sobre cómo perder peso son aplicables universalmente. Tenía sobrepeso, a pesar de hacer ejercicio de 3 a 4 horas por día, sí, de 3 a 4 horas al día. Estaba bastante seguro de que estaba comiendo la dieta "correcta", también: una dieta "saludable" baja en grasas y grasas saturadas. Pero, era resistente a la insulina y, según mi historial familiar, probablemente me estaba dirigiendo a un ataque cardíaco en 20 años. Entonces comencé a explorar la pregunta: ¿Cómo puedo bajar de peso?
Era un atleta y consumí lo que yo creía que era la dieta de un "buen" atleta: muchos carbohidratos y proteínas complejos, y muy poca grasa saturada. No pude entender qué estaba haciendo mal y estaba frustrado. Quería ser, como decía mi esposa, "menos no delgada". Después de arreglar mi dieta, perdí 35 libras de grasa y reducido el porcentaje de grasa corporal de aproximadamente 25% a 7%. Vea las imágenes antes (2 izquierda) y después (2 derecha) a continuación. Por cierto, la imagen más a la izquierda es yo, después de nadar 14 millas a través del Lago Tahoe en 2007, en forma, pero gordo. (Para leer más acerca de cómo pasé por este proceso, es posible que desee leer mi viaje personal de pérdida de peso y descubrimiento de nutrición, donde realizo esto con mucho más detalle).


----------



## sada (20 Oct 2017)

Pedro Grez explicó su método y respondió dudas del público | La Mañana - YouTube

muy bien explicado, a lo chileno, pero muy bien


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero dígalo todo, y dígalo bien: la principal fuente de carbohidratos de los okinawenses era EL BONIATO MORADO y, a muuuucha distancia, el arroz blanco.
> 
> Aproximadamente del 93% de la dieta diaria eran boniatos, que sucede que son mucho (pero mucho) más ricos en fibra (6% en peso) que el arroz (0,4%), además de aportar cobre, potasio, magnesio, hierro, fósforo, calcio, vitaminas del complejo B (sobre todo B6) y vitamina C
> 
> ...



Tu no te preocupes que Sugus hara como que no lo ha leido y volvera con sus gilipolleces en dos paginas.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (21 Oct 2017)

Que opináis de "la dieta del grupo sanguíneo"

Dieta Grupo Sanguíneo - VERDADES Y MENTIRAS

Dieta de los grupos sanguíneos: grupo 0 - APROVÉCHALA !!

Abajo del primer enlace estan las dietas de los diferentes grupos, y te pone los alimentos buenos, neutros y malos por cada grupo sanguíneo.


----------



## The Black Adder (22 Oct 2017)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> Que opináis de "la dieta del grupo sanguíneo"
> 
> Dieta Grupo Sanguíneo - VERDADES Y MENTIRAS
> 
> ...




A primera vista huele a pufo, pero hoyga, dado que el grupo sanguíneo es una característica de nuestra biología, que hay una correlación entre el grupo sanguíneo y la vulnerabilidad a ciertas enfermedades como la diabetes (esto es verdad, está estudiado)... vamos a mirarlo:

ABO Genotype,

Pos no, parece que es un pufo. Originado en un libro de 1996 de P. J. D'Adamo. Tampoco es que la revista en que está publicado este estudio sea una maravilla, pero vamos... el resultado parece claro.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero dígalo todo, y dígalo bien: la principal fuente de carbohidratos de los okinawenses era EL BONIATO MORADO y, a muuuucha distancia, el arroz blanco.
> 
> Aproximadamente del 93% de la dieta diaria eran boniatos, que sucede que son mucho (pero mucho) más ricos en fibra (6% en peso) que el arroz (0,4%), además de aportar cobre, potasio, magnesio, hierro, fósforo, calcio, vitaminas del complejo B (sobre todo B6) y vitamina C
> 
> ...



https://web.archive.org/web/2012011....170.15/server/APJCN/Volume10/vol10.2/Sho.pdf

deberías leer los estudios de ambas partes y no sólo los que te interesan y "confirman" tu sesgo.

¿hasta 800 gramos de arroz blanco te parece poco arroz blanco? (no hay diferencia entre los distintos grupos en cuanto a salud y longevidad se refiere
, tampoco mucha diferencia respecto a los japoneses de las otras islas, que no consumían boniato)

¿hasta 3000 calorías te parece poca densidad energética? 

¿un promedio de 10% de las calorías procedente de las grasas te parece grasaza?

No puedo poner la tablita, pero está en el estudio enlazado.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2017 at 23:26 ----------

[/COLOR]


TheBlackAdder dijo:


> A primera vista huele a pufo, pero hoyga, dado que el grupo sanguíneo es una característica de nuestra biología, que hay una correlación entre el grupo sanguíneo y la vulnerabilidad a ciertas enfermedades como la diabetes (esto es verdad, está estudiado)... vamos a mirarlo:
> 
> ABO Genotype,
> 
> Pos no, parece que es un pufo. Originado en un libro de 1996 de P. J. D'Adamo. Tampoco es que la revista en que está publicado este estudio sea una maravilla, pero vamos... el resultado parece claro.



DIVULGACIÓN CIENTIFICA DE LA QUIMICA CLINICA: Grupos sanguíneos en animales

muchas especies animales tienen más grupos sanquíneos que los humanos, no veo a caballos teniendo que seguir una dieta cetogénica con kilos de carne para estar sanos.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2017 at 23:28 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu no te preocupes que Sugus hara como que no lo ha leido y volvera con sus gilipolleces en dos paginas.



sois vosotros los que no leéis la mayor parte de los estudios que existen acerca de nutrición, con un par de gurús ya os vale.

Y lo acabo de demostrar. No tenéis ni idea de lo que comían los okinawenses, y ese estudio ya lo puse varias veces.

Hay gente adelgazando decenas de kilos comiendo kilos de arroz y no acabáis de asimilarlo, que si el índice glucémico y de más chorradas.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Oct 2017)

sada dijo:


> *Kiko Rivera presume de su impresionante cambio fÃ*sico**
> quién lo ha visto y quién lo ve*



El Paquirrín presumirá todo lo que quiera de su "cambio" pero antes no tenía ningún problema en enseñar a todo el mundo su barrigón al natural pero ahora por lo que veo se cuida muy mucho por lo que parece de que se le vea el torso desnudo. Y la razón probablemente es por la cantidad de piel grasienta flácida que se le habrá quedado y que le llevarán probablemente otra vez al quirófano. 

Podrá engañar a las marujonas que consumen el Hola, Sálvame y similares, pero cuando esté a solas en su habitación delante del espejo, a ese si que no le vas a engañar y te va a devolver la imagen de como es tu físico en realidad.

Con lo sencillo que es adquirir buenos hábitos alimenticios e ir apretando poco a poco tu físico con la práctica habitual deportiva, pero bueno la gente siempre intentando buscar caminos fáciles y así les va que en vez de mejorar suelen empeorar.

Allá cada cual que es su vida que yo al menos la mía la tengo más que clarísima.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Oct 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> El Paquirrín presumirá todo lo que quiera de su "cambio" pero antes no tenía ningún problema en enseñar a todo el mundo su barrigón al natural pero ahora por lo que veo se cuida muy mucho por lo que parece de que se le vea el torso desnudo. Y la razón probablemente es por la cantidad de piel grasienta flácida que se le habrá quedado y que le llevarán probablemente otra vez al quirófano.
> 
> Podrá engañar a las marujonas que consumen el Hola, Sálvame y similares, pero cuando esté a solas en su habitación delante del espejo, a ese si que no le vas a engañar y te va a devolver la imagen de como es tu físico en realidad.
> 
> ...



A estos no les cambias nada.
Sus cubatitas cuando salen, sus tapitas con los amigos y alguna que otra rayita de vez en cuando. Aunque se tropiece con algun dietista que le diga fuera azúcares y harinas, no verá grandes cambios.
Este va a ser gordo de por vida.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2012011....170.15/server/APJCN/Volume10/vol10.2/Sho.pdf
> 
> deberías leer los estudios de ambas partes y no sólo los que te interesan y "confirman" tu sesgo.



Melón, mis comentarios extraían la información, precisamente, de sus enlaces.

Lo que pasa es que usted se pone sus gafas de obsesión provegana y antigrasas y no ve nada más que lo que quiere.



> ¿hasta 800 gramos de arroz blanco te parece poco arroz blanco? (no hay diferencia entre los distintos grupos en cuanto a salud y longevidad se refiere
> , tampoco mucha diferencia respecto a los japoneses de las otras islas, que no consumían boniato)



*Hasta* 800 gramos de arroz blanco, es decir, lo máximo que consumían era eso, y sólo el grupo A: maestros, funcionarios, etc., que eran además los de menor consumo energético (2395 kcal)

El grupo B, campesinos a media jornada, consumían *hasta* 280 gramos de arroz/mijo, y el grupo C, los campesinos a tiempo completo, directamente, nada de arroz y todo boniatos.

¿Qué cree que había más, funcionarios y maestros, o campesinos?

Y para eso, como también hemos hablado *hasta la saciedad*, no era el arroz blanco que comemos ahora, cocido hasta formar un pastiche y engullido segundos después, sino que era arroz lavado al menos dos veces, cocido al dente y reposado antes de comerlo.

Con eso y con todo, diversos estudios apuntan a que las japonesas que consumen más de 3 cuencos de arroz al día tienen* un 50% más de posibilidades de tener diabetes* (jur, jur).



> ¿hasta 3000 calorías te parece poca densidad energética?



Dejando a un lado que la densidad no va de calorías, sino de calorías por 100 gramos (porque apretarse 3000 calorías de boniato y arroz implica trasegar más de dos kilos y medio), no sea tramposo, que *los que comían 3000 calorías no eran los mismos que los que comían 800 gramos de arroz*, sino que de hecho eran los que no comían arroz, los campesinos.



> ¿un promedio de 10% de las calorías procedente de las grasas te parece grasaza?



Pues qué quiere que le diga, no lo parece, pero a la vez me cuesta un poco creer que se esté teniendo todo en cuenta.

Pienso que seguramente se está subestimando el aporte proteico y de grasas que aportaban los caldos usados para la cocción.



> No puedo poner la tablita, pero está en el estudio enlazado.



Es curioso como hace un bello cherry-picking del artículo que enlaza, se queda con lo del arroz y olvida los boniatos, mezcla los 800g de arroz de un grupo de estudio con las 3000 calorías de otro distinto, se queda con lo del alto contenido en carbohidratos y se olvida de la "cultura del cerdo" en la cocina de Okinawa, etc.


----------



## sada (23 Oct 2017)

aquí estoy yo con otro ayuno de 24 horas, desde ayer a mediodía solo agua y esta mañana café solo de cafetera con café natural puajjj pero te pone las pilas


----------



## destru (23 Oct 2017)

¿Que opináis de los embutidos? los suelo comprar en la carnicería, ibéricos y tal, no preocupa si engordan, más bien lo que dicen que son la principal causa de cáncer de colon, pero esque ya no sabes que creerte.


----------



## merkawoman (23 Oct 2017)

destru dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de los embutidos? los suelo comprar en la carnicería, ibéricos y tal, no preocupa si engordan, más bien lo que dicen que son la principal causa de cáncer de colon, pero esque ya no sabes que creerte.



Acostumbran a llevar grandes cantidades de nitritos y nitratos:no:


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Melón, mis comentarios extraían la información, precisamente, de sus enlaces.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que usted se pone sus gafas de obsesión provegana y antigrasas y no ve nada más que lo que quiere.
> 
> ...



No es la primera vez que linka estudios que una vez leidos dicen exactamente lo contrario a lo que el muy subnormal intenta vender.

Le copias los parrafos se los destripas pero el en su ceguera selectiva se niega a ver la evidencia.

Sugus va bien para darle vidilla al hilo con su papel de disidente loco pero llega un momento que saca de los nervios, es como discutir con un ficus.

Todo el tema del almidon resistente se le ha explicado mil veces, y no menos importante, esos chinos de los que tanto habla no consumian procesados que son el tema mollar de este hilo.

Le hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que una alimentacion vegetariana (no vegana) es perfectamente saludable, si eliminamos los refinados, pero el sigue a lo suyo.


----------



## sada (24 Oct 2017)

El truco de las italianas para comer pasta sin engordar no es hacer deporte
El truco de las italianas para comer pasta sin engordar no es hacer deporte...

Sino cocinar igual que lo hacían sus abuelas


Vivir en Italia multiplica las posibilidades de, por un lado, comer mucha pasta y, por otro, pisar muy poco el gimnasio: solo el 7% de sus habitantes hace ejercicio de forma regular y un tercio nunca practico ningún tipo de deporte, según datos de la Unión Europea. Esta combinación que, en otras circunstancias, resultaría bastante peligrosa sobre la báscula, parece no afectar a las italianas. Solo hace falta echar un vistazo a los perfiles de Instagram de las influencers de ese país, de Chiara Ferragni a Patricia Manfield, para comprobar que, efectivamente, toman spaghetti habitualmente, pero su línea parece no pasarles factura. ¿Su secreto? Uno tan sencillo como seguir la tradición y preparar la pasta según marca la receta de sus nonnas: cocinada al dente.


La receta tradicional que recomiendan los dietistas
Cocer al dente significa cocinar la comida -ya sea pasta, verdura o cualquier otro plato- hasta que queda suficientemente cocida, pero ligeramente dura. Esta forma de preparar la pasta consigue que el índice glucémico de sus carbohidratos se mantenga más bajo que si estuviera muy cocida y más blanda, una característica que beneficia tanto a la salud en general como a la línea. El índice glucémico es la rapidez con la que un alimento con hidratos de carbono eleva el nivel de azúcar en la sangre y, además de depender de su composición, puede variar según la forma en que se cocina.

Los platos con un índice glucémico muy alto provocan un pico de azúcar en la sangre que lleva al páncreas a segregar una hormona llamada insulina. Un exceso de esta hormona puede hacer que el organismo almacene grasa, según han explicado muchos estudios que relacionan una dieta rica en hidratos de alto índice glucémico con la obesidad. Además, tras el pico de azúcar en sangre, puede producirse un descenso rebote que provoca un antojo por los alimentos dulces como el chocolate.


Por el contrario, si un alimento tiene un índice glucémico bajo, los niveles de azúcar y de insulina se mantendrán estables. Esto no solo evita ese almacenamiento de grasa que indican los expertos, sino que también ayuda a que la energía del organismo y el hambre estén equilibrados, reduciendo los antojos en las horas posteriores. Esta explicación sostiene algunas de las dietas de adelgazamiento más novedosas basadas en la carga glucémica. Aplicada al caso de la pasta, justifica que un plato hecho al dente sea mejor para mantener el peso, tanto en el momento de tomarlo (el cuerpo libera menos insulina) como después (te mantendrá saciada durante más tiempo).


Cómo comer pasta igual que una italiana
Cocinar al dente es tan sencillo como cocer los spaghetti, los macarrones, los fusilli o la cualquier pasta uno o dos minutos menos del tiempo que indica en su envase. Hay que estar pendiente mientras se hace para que evitar que se cocine demasiado, pero también para encontrar el punto en el que ya no está dura y puede masticarse con normalidad.


Junto al índice glucémico, otro factor muy relevante cuando queremos comer pasta y mantener la línea es la salsa o el aliño con el que se acompaña, responsable a menudo de que las calorías totales del plato se disparen. La vinagreta clásica con aceite de oliva o su versión con limón -que en Estados Unidos llaman 'aliño italiano'-, así como el pesto casero o la salsa de tomate natural son algunas opciones saludables para comer pasta (al dente) igual que lo hacen las italianas: sin engordar.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Oct 2017)

Una historia de un vegano.

Tenía un amigo con el que entrenaba culturismo en la década de los 80, era mi monitor, un buen chaval. Yo me fui de esa ciudad y hace unos 20 años me enteré que se volvió vegano de esos a rajatabla. Además casi un hipi, puso una clínica, sin tener titulación, obligaba a bañarse a los pacientes en agua fría, etc. Vivía en el monte.

Ayer volví al pueblo y hablando con un amigo, me contó que mi otro amigo el vegano, había tenido problemas de hígado y de riñones, se le habían caído los dientes y más cosas que no las pongo porque no quiero que un día las encuentre y sepa que es por él.

Yo comiendo carne no he tenido problemas de salud, todos mis dientes intactos y más feliz que un ocho.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Oct 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Una historia de un vegano.
> 
> Tenía un amigo con el que entrenaba culturismo en la década de los 80, era mi monitor, un buen chaval. Yo me fui de esa ciudad y hace unos 20 años me enteré que se volvió vegano de esos a rajatabla. Además casi un hipi, puso una clínica, sin tener titulación, obligaba a bañarse a los pacientes en agua fría, etc. Vivía en el monte.
> 
> ...



El veganismo en su version mas taliban es peligrosisima. Hay que hacer encajes de bolillo para no tener carencias nutricionales.

No digo que bien planificado a lo Sugus mantengas una salud medio decente, pero la mayoria de las personas no estan capacitadas.

Un comedoritos comepanes puede tener problemas de salud (los tendra seguro) a largo plazo y conforme se vaya entocinando. Luego a base de pastillitas incluso llegar a la vejez un poco cascado pero llega.

Un vegano mal planificado se va al hoyo en pocos años y algunos ven un bajon en meses. La mayoria suele abandonar la tonteria antes de que la cosa se les vaya de la mano del todo, cuando se empiezan a ver jodidos. Eso los salva.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Oct 2017)

Sion 2012 dijo:


>



:: me cago en su puta madre, esta tabla la diseñé yo hace un par de años (es un poco demigrante) pero me revienta que la haya mangao el webmaster de esa tal "dietacetogenica.pro". :rolleye:

el tipo ha recortado lo de abajo donde venia mi nombre y ha puesto "resumen de grasas" con otro tipo de letra.

mi página web es daniscience.com y si a @Calopez le parece adecuado puede ponerla en el primer post que nunca vienen mal las visitas extra 

la razón de poner las nueces en malas es que tienen mucho omega 6, aunque a día de hoy estoy dudoso, ya que pueden ser un alimento positivo. Tampoco recuerdo por qué puse almendras en muy buenas y pistachos/avellanas en buenas, deberían ir todos mas o menos en el mismo grupo. Las nueces de macadamia son excelentes pero muy caras.

como es natural uno va evolucionando con el tiempo y cambiando su opinión sobre ciertos alimentos, suplementos, etc. si bien cada vez estoy más convencido de que los cereales/harinas sólo me hacen mal, igual que la leche (quizá por su alto contenido en azúcar), otras cosas como las legumbres merecen mucho más estudio por parte de todos.

posdata: aqui esta mi artículo original, para demostrar que soy el autor de la imagen:

Qué grasas consumir en tu dieta cetogénica - Daniscience



Ragnar dijo:


> Porque esa imagen dice que Nueces no?
> 
> junto a los huevos y aguacates es el alimento que mas como ::





esbjerg dijo:


> También me interesa, porque las nueces siempre me han sentado fatal si como más de unas pocas.





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a decir que es porque tienen muy descompensado el *ratio omega-6/omega-3*
> 
> Como casi todo lo que comemos "sin mirar" va de omega-6 hasta el culo (carne de animales estabulados), comer deliberadamente una fuente de omega-6 no parece la mejor de las ideas.
> 
> Lo mismo aplica al aceite de girasol (no alto oleico), a la margarina, los cacahuetes, etc.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Melón, mis comentarios extraían la información, precisamente, de sus enlaces.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que usted se pone sus gafas de obsesión provegana y antigrasas y no ve nada más que lo que quiere.
> 
> ...



pero qué caldos ni qué hostias, si dices que están usando los datos, pues echa las cuentas. Multiplicas por 9 la cantidad de gramos totales de grasas y lo divides entre las calorías totales y multiplicas por cien.

Que los días de los festivales se inflaban a grasa e igual ese día comían un 30-40% de sus calorías en forma de grasas, pues sí, y qué si el la mayoría de los días del año comían muy pocas.

No hago cherry picking, te destaco que NINGUNO de los grupos tenía bajo nivel de longevidad ni pero salud que los otros, luego el arroz no genera mayores problemas que el boniato.

Es más, es que no consumían ni la CDR para B12 (como un 20%). Ni festivales ni mierdas.

Es otra población sin problemas de ningún tipo, como la iraní o, muy probablemente, comunidades hindúes, que no obtenían suficiente b12 de la dieta y estaban sanísimos.

Puedes invertarte lo que quieres del arroz y el índice glucémico, ninguna otra población con dietas altas en carbohidratos, sean de donde sean, ha tenido problemas de salud endémicos ni obesidad ni poca longevidad con esas dietas, al contrario.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 21:00 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Una historia de un vegano.
> 
> Tenía un amigo con el que entrenaba culturismo en la década de los 80, era mi monitor, un buen chaval. Yo me fui de esa ciudad y hace unos 20 años me enteré que se volvió vegano de esos a rajatabla. Además casi un hipi, puso una clínica, sin tener titulación, obligaba a bañarse a los pacientes en agua fría, etc. Vivía en el monte.
> 
> ...



:bla: y yo conozco UNO que sólo comía carne y murió a los 40 y pico con problemas de hígado, se llamaba Mark Twain, :XX:

Menudos lumbreras.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :bla: y yo conozco UNO que sólo comía carne y murió a los 40 y pico con problemas de hígado, se llamaba Mark Twain, :XX:
> 
> Menudos lumbreras.



Mark Twain, era vegetariano. También estuvo en contra del uso de animales en la investigación y en la educación. O sea MENUDO LUMBRERAS.:XX:

He puesto lo que me contó mi amigo, que ni te conoce, ni sabe exactamente lo que es un vegano. Y caersele los dientes por descalcificación... me he puesto a mirar por la web después de leer tu comentario y las caries en el veganismo es casi normal (lee el mensaje primero, el 8, el 18, etc.)
Relacion: Vegano y dientes quebradizos?


Caries Dental y la Dieta Vegana

Por Qué la Caries Dental Es Común en la Dieta Vegana

Las dietas veganas tienen beneficios depuradores. Permiten que el sistema digestivo se relaje. Pero no son reparadoras ni nutritivas. La gente se siente bien con una dieta vegana por sus beneficios purificadores y desintoxicantes. Pero después de la purificación, se necesita reparación y nutrición. Sin grasas ni proteínas animales, el cuerpo no se repara ni se nutre. Dicho esto, sin importar cuales sean tu dieta o tus creencias, opino que mereces ayuda para estar lo más sano posible.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

La dieta vegana carece de vitaminas solubles en grasa (vitaminas de grasas animales) y aminoácidos (de proteínas) necesarios para que el cuerpo repare tejidos y huesos. Weston Price recorrió el mundo en busca de una cultura vegetariana y no la encontró. Una dieta vegana, por consiguiente, no es una dieta primitiva, sino una dieta nueva para tiempos modernos y para la que nuestros cuerpos no están diseñados. En la antigüedad, el concepto de una dieta vegana era inconcebible. En muchas regiones no existían suficientes alimentos vegetales para subsistir. Hoy en día, con la agricultura moderna, las tiendas de alimentos siempre están llenas de frutas y verduras. Antiguamente, nuestros antepasados solo tenían estos productos en algunas estaciones

...............

Otro vegano tuvo que hacerse cuatro endodoncias y tenia caries en varios dientes. Si perteneces a esta categoría, olvídate. Te sugiero que adquieras " Cure la Caries Dental" y añadas de inmediato grasas animales a tu dieta.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Oct 2017)

Como si hubiera dicho Jack London (que es el que quería poner y es un caso real, estaba obsesionado con la carne), o pepito grillo, un caso no hace ciencia.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 23:25 ----------

A efectos prácticos muchos pueblos han sido veganos (insuficientes nutrientes de origen animal, como la b12), y son los pueblos que menos problemas óseos y dentales tienen.

Los pueblos con mayor índice de osteoporosis son los grandes consumidores de lácteos.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2017 at 23:27 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Mark Twain, era vegetariano. También estuvo en contra del uso de animales en la investigación y en la educación. O sea MENUDO LUMBRERAS.:XX:
> 
> He puesto lo que me contó mi amigo, que ni te conoce, ni sabe exactamente lo que es un vegano. Y caersele los dientes por descalcificación... me he puesto a mirar por la web después de leer tu comentario y las caries en el veganismo es casi normal (lee el mensaje primero, el 8, el 18, etc.)
> Relacion: Vegano y dientes quebradizos?
> ...



cuánta estupidez, ¿me explicas porqué los okinawenses no tenían esos problemas cuando ni siquiera obtenían suficiente b12 de los alimentos de origen animal? 

Yo conozco muchos veganos con la dentadura perfecta o mucho mejor que la de muchos carnívoros.


----------



## Ragnar (25 Oct 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> :: me cago en su puta madre, esta tabla la diseñé yo hace un par de años (es un poco demigrante) pero me revienta que la haya mangao el webmaster de esa tal "dietacetogenica.pro". :rolleye:
> 
> el tipo ha recortado lo de abajo donde venia mi nombre y ha puesto "resumen de grasas" con otro tipo de letra.
> 
> ...



pues gracias por aclararlo, hace poco estuve leyendo tu blog


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero qué caldos ni qué hostias, si dices que están usando los datos, pues echa las cuentas. Multiplicas por 9 la cantidad de gramos totales de grasas y lo divides entre las calorías totales y multiplicas por cien.



Te lo explico: si le preguntas a un señor lo que come y te dice que tres cuencos de arroz, cuatro boniatos, y sopa de miso con verduras, parece que sólo come carbohidratos.

Perto tanto el señor como tú estáis obviando que el arroz *no lo cuece en agua*, y que el caldo de la sopa de miso *no es sólo caldo de verduras*

Ya, si piensas que la *encuesta* sobre la dieta de la población, realizada en el *siglo XIX*, incluía un análisis de laboratorio del contenido *real* de macronutrientes, yo no puedo hacer nada por ti.

Adicionalmente, a todo al que se le veía falto de algo, se le enchufaban *infusiones de hígado de cerdo*, que no contaban como alimento porque se consideraban medicina:

_2 The first is shingi gusui, or *‘infused medicine’*, which means a concoction of the foodstuff as an herbal medicine. This is not just one ingredient at a time, but a combination of several, infused together with great attention to
the order and combination. This combining is the second characteristic, the most widely used to this day being chimu and shinji, *a concoction of pig’s liver and vegetables such as island carrot or garlic*, the broth of which is given to people when they are sick. Many believe even now that this is effective against all illnesses and this makes some sense from the nutritional point of view. Older people still maintain that it must be made with the long thin yellow island carrot. Another often used combination is of a *freshwater fish such as kuiyu (carp) and taiyu (bream), and nigana (a bitter vegetable),
infused together and said to be effective as an antipyretic*, for recovery from fatigue, bringing on lactation and as a nutritional supplement. Packages of carp and nigana are sold in the Okinawan public markets and *they become
hard to get when colds and influenza are common.*
_

¿Lo vas pillando? Esta gente tomaba caldo de hígado (que es prácticamente lo mismo que decir hígado disuelto en agua) y de pescado (que es lo mismo que decir colágeno en suspensión) para curar enfermedades, prevenir resfriados, como antipirético, etc hasta el punto de que cuando viene el frío *se agota el pescado en el mercado*, pero no lo llaman comida, sino *medicina*.



> Que los días de los festivales se inflaban a grasa e igual ese día comían un 30-40% de sus calorías en forma de grasas, pues sí, y qué si el la mayoría de los días del año comían muy pocas.



Cuando tienes más de 30 festivales al año, y aparte están los funerales, cumpleaños, bodas y otras celebraciones familiares, puede que la mayoría de los días comas muy pocas grasas, pero lo cierto es que tienes un día de fiesta casi cada semana.

Si a eso le añades todo lo que tomaban y no contaban como alimento, pues qué quieres que te diga, me parece que los datos, que *no son una media*, sino el ejemplo de menú de un día "normal", están bastante desvirtuados.



> No hago cherry picking, te destaco que NINGUNO de los grupos tenía bajo nivel de longevidad ni pero salud que los otros, luego el arroz no genera mayores problemas que el boniato.



Cosa que no aparece reflejada explícitamente en el estudio, sino que te la sacas tú de la manga.



> Es más, es que no consumían ni la CDR para B12 (como un 20%). Ni festivales ni mierdas.



Y un mojón que no: lo consumían, pero no con lo que llamaban alimento, sino con sus suplementos/medicinas/infusiones que en realidad eran caldos, y caldos bien gordos...

...y con los boniatos, que no son tan tristes como el arroz. De hecho, cuando las poblaciones de campo migraban a la ciudad y sustituían su dieta tradicional por el arroz (que era lo que se comía en las ciudades, principalmente por motivos logísticos), había unas epidemias de hipovitaminosis de arrea.



> Es otra población sin problemas de ningún tipo, como la iraní o, muy probablemente, comunidades hindúes, que no obtenían suficiente b12 de la dieta y estaban sanísimos.
> 
> Puedes invertarte lo que quieres del arroz y el índice glucémico, ninguna otra población con dietas altas en carbohidratos, sean de donde sean, ha tenido problemas de salud endémicos ni obesidad ni poca longevidad con esas dietas, al contrario.



Ni yo digo lo contrario. Lo que digo es que su salud *no se debe a los motivos que aduces*, sino a que suplementaban su aporte de micronutrientes y vitaminas de diferentes formas (por ejemplo, iraníes e hindúes, con comida *fuertemente especiada*), a que consumían esos carbohidratos en forma de alimentos de IG medio-bajo, a que practicaban un ayuno de al menos 12 horas a diario, y a que, además, practicaban ayunos más largos por motivos religiosos.

Puedes seguir dale que le das sacando ejemplos de poblaciones longevas que comen muchos carbohidratos, y yo te mostraré que todas ellas son explicables bajo la hipótesis del *control de la insulinemia*.

Si eso, cuando me traigas un estudio que muestre:

- Poblaciones alimentándose de carbohidratos de alto IG/II y haciendo 5 o más comidas al día que están sanísimas o

- Poblaciones alimentándose de grasas, carbohidratos de bajo IG/II, con ayunos diarios de al menos 12 horas y otros más largos de forma esporádica que estén obesos y hechos unos zorros,

hablamos de si por fin has encontrado evidencia que contradiga mi hipótesis

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 09:18 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Como si hubiera dicho Jack London (que es el que quería poner y es un caso real, estaba obsesionado con la carne), o pepito grillo, un caso no hace ciencia.



Delicioso: traes un ejemplo de carnívoro muerto a los 40, y eso es válido.

Te llevas un owned sideral porque resulta que tu ejemplo de carnívoro resulta que era vegano, y "un caso no hace ciencia".

Y a continuación, pones otro ejemplo de carnívoro muerto a los 40, Jack London, y otra vez eso sí vale.

Supongo que cuando te diga que, de hecho, Jack London fue durante un tiempo vegetariano como consecuencia de su proselitismo animalista (no comía carne porque le daban pena los animalicos), y que incluso cuando volvió a ser omnívoro limitaba su consumo de productos animales al mínimo estricto, un caso aislado volverá a no hacer ciencia.

Te estás cubriendo hoy, pero no de gloria...



> ]A efectos prácticos muchos pueblos han sido veganos (insuficientes nutrientes de origen animal, como la b12), y son los pueblos que menos problemas óseos y dentales tienen.
> 
> Los pueblos con mayor índice de osteoporosis son los grandes consumidores de lácteos.



Sí, veganos suplementados con caldo de hígado, como los okinawenses ¿no?

Que no existe la magia, figura. 
Que son las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
Y que el cuerpo no es capaz de fabricar una serie de cosas, así que o las pilla de fuera, o se queda sin ellas.

Por lo demás, los problemas óseos y dentales tienen mucho (pero mucho) que ver con el grado de INSOLACIÓN, mucho más influyente que la dieta, porque tomar suficiente calcio es condición necesaria PERO NO SUFICIENTE para mantener la densidad ósea. 



> cuánta estupidez, ¿me explicas porqué los okinawenses no tenían esos problemas cuando ni siquiera obtenían suficiente b12 de los alimentos de origen animal?
> 
> Yo conozco muchos veganos con la dentadura perfecta o mucho mejor que la de muchos carnívoros.



Sí, te lo vuelvo a explicar si quieres: porque cuando se veían flojunos se apretaban unos *caldos de hígado de cerdo* (uno de los alimentos con más B12 que existe) que les arreglaban el cuerpo cosa fina.

Y porque en sus fiestas de guardar (que tocaban casi a una por semana) tomaban platos de carne, pero no de cortes magros que aportan proteína y gracias, sino de vísceras, estómago, hígado, etc. todo ello a tope de power.

Ah, y porque cocían su arroz en CALDO (de huesos de cerdo o de cola de pescado)

Mira que tienes la mollera dura ¿eh?


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2017)

los veganos porqué no se abren un hilo aparte ¿?


----------



## MAUSER (25 Oct 2017)

Una regla general de los veganos marxistas del tipo sunwukung, es que primero contestan con un insulto. Le demuestras que no tiene ni puta idea y luego te contesta con otro insulto y con otra estupidez y así hasta el infinito. Aquí le han demostrado mil veces que no tiene ni puta idea, pero el tío/a sigue inasequible al desaliento como si no fuera con él.

FORO DE VEGANOS YA a ver si nos quitamos toda la mierda lobotomizada que purula por aquí.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2017)

Disiento: la disensión enriquece el debate.

Estar todos aquí diciéndonos unos a otros lo listos que somos no genera nada.

En la búsqueda de argumentos para rebatir los postulados opuestos se aprende un montón de cosas útiles e interesantes.

Además, si no querías que te llevaran la contraria ¿A qué vienes a un foro? ::


----------



## lost_77 (25 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: la disensión enriquece el debate.
> 
> Estar todos aquí diciéndonos unos a otros lo listos que somos no genera nada.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Oct 2017)

El problema que yo veo en Sunwukung es que no entra al trapo. No va al quid de la cuestión, él mismo se aparta del debate. La hipótesis hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina es bastante sólida como explicación a la obesidad. Pero en lugar de rebatirla, él siempre hace lo mismo: habla de la salud en general. Se va a las blue zones, etc. Pero eso no tiene realmente nada que ver con cuáles son las causas de la obesidad, o si la hipótesis hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina es válida. Por ejemplo, le puse DOS veces en medio de una conversación un link a este artículo The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead publicado recientemente (2017) en la más prestigiosa revista británica de investigación farmacéutica, y que adopta punto por punto todas las hipótesis que se manejan en este hilo. Respuesta de Sunwukung: nada. ¿Por qué? No lo sé. Habría que preguntárselo a él.

También en otro sentido, él defiende la teoría de las calorías. Sin embargo yo he puesto decenas de estudios en los que se demuestra que a igual ingesta de calorías en estudios controlados en animales, al variar la frecuencia de ingesta, o los macronutrientes o incluso el tipo concreto de macronutriente -pero manteniendo el mismo nº de calorías- los animales engordan de forma diferente. Creo que esos resultados invalidan el diseñar una dieta atendiendo al nº de calorías. Sin embargo, tampoco he recibido ninguna respuesta satisfactoria a esa cuestión. Nada. Por eso Sunwukung me desespera.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Oct 2017)

Estás equivocado en este tema, White. Esta es la alimentación correcta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Oct 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Una regla general de los veganos marxistas del tipo sunwukung, es que primero contestan con un insulto. Le demuestras que no tiene ni puta idea y luego te contesta con otro insulto y con otra estupidez y así hasta el infinito. Aquí le han demostrado mil veces que no tiene ni puta idea, pero el tío/a sigue inasequible al desaliento como si no fuera con él.
> 
> FORO DE VEGANOS YA a ver si nos quitamos toda la mierda lobotomizada que purula por aquí.



NO creo que sugus sea marxista, los marxistas con cojones, como el propio Marx, nos hacemos unos chuletones de medio kilo que harían salir corriendo a sugus con grititos veganos por el camino. :XX:


----------



## Ultra Chad (25 Oct 2017)

*PURE (TRIAL) Ingesta de grasas y carbohidratos TRADUCIDO*

Asociacion de ingesta de grasas y carbohidratos con enfermedad cardiovascular y mortalidad en 18 paises de cinco continentes (PURE): Un estudio de cohorte prospectivo

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

Traducción:

Repensando verdades
*(RECOMIENDO LEER EL ARTÍCULO DESDE ESTE ENLACE, PUES LAS IMÁGENES SE PUEDEN AMPLIAR A LA RESOLUCIÓN ORIGINAL)*



*Introducción *

La enfermedad cardiovascular es una epidemia global, donde el 80% de la carga de la enfermedad recae los países de ingresos bajos y medianos. 1 La dieta es uno de los factores de riesgo modificables, más importantes, para enfermedades cardiovasculares y otras no-transmisibles y las pautas actuales recomiendan una dieta baja en grasas (<30% de energía) y limita la ingesta de
ácidos grasos saturados a menos del 10% del consumo de energía, reemplazándolos por ácidos grasos insaturados. 2 Sin embargo, las recomendaciones para reducir los ácidos grasos saturados son en gran parte basadas en un estudio ecológico 3 y observacional realizado en países europeos y norteamericanos, como Finlandia, donde tanto, la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados (alrededor del 20% del consumo total de energía) y las enfermedades cardiovasculares, eran muy altas. Además, las recomendaciones dietéticas están basadas en la suposición de una asociación lineal entre la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados y el colesterol LDL, y la subsiguiente asociación entre colesterol LDL y enfermedad cardiovascular. Sin embargo, esta suposición no considera el efecto de los ácidos grasos saturados en otras lipoproteínas (ej., colesterol HDL cholesterol), tasa de colesterol/ HDL, o sobre apolipoproteinas (las cuales podrían ser un mejor marcador de riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular) 5,6 y te presión sanguínea, la cual también afecta el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular.7
Recientemente, varios metaanálisis de estudios randomizados, estudios prospectivos de cohortes 8-10 y estudios ecológicos, 11 en gran parte realizados en países de Europa y América del Norte, no mostraron ninguna asociación o mostraron un menor riesgo entre el consumo de ácidos grasos saturados, la mortalidad total y los eventos cardiovasculares. 12,13 La incertidumbre sobre el efecto de los ácidos grasos saturados sobre los resultados clínicos en parte podría deberse al hecho que la mayoría de los estudios de cohorte observacionales se han realizado en países de altos ingresos 8,9 donde la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados, está dentro de un rango limitado (alrededor del 7-15% de energía). Además, no se sabe si los hallazgos obtenido de países europeos y norteamericanos donde el exceso nutricional es más común, puede ser extrapolado a otras regiones del mundo donde la inadecuación nutricional puede ser más común. El estudio prospectivo de epidemiología rural y urbana (PURE) brinda una oportunidad única para estudiar el impacto de la dieta sobre la mortalidad total y la enfermedad cardiovascular en entornos diversos, como aquellos en los que la sobrealimentación es común y donde la desnutrición es la mayor preocupación. En este estudio, nuestro principal objetivo fue evaluar la asociación de grasas (total, ácidos grasos saturados y grasas no saturadas) y carbohidratos con mortalidad total y eventos de enfermedades cardiovasculares. El objetivo secundario fue, examinar las asociaciones entre estos nutrientes e infarto de miocardio, accidente cerebrovascular, mortalidad cardiovascular y mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares.

*Métodos *

Diseño del estudio y participantes

El diseño y los métodos del estudio PURE han sido descritos anteriormente. 1,14-16 El reclutamiento ocurrió entre el 1 de enero de 2003 y el 31 de marzo de 2013, e incluyó individuos entre 35 y 70 años de 18 países, de bajos ingresos,países de ingresos medios y altos en cinco continentes. Nuestro objetivo era incluir poblaciones con diferente factor socioeconómico, pero asegurarnos la viabilidad de seguimiento a largo plazo en la selección de los paises participantes. Incluimos tres países de altos ingresos (Canadá, Suecia y Emiratos Árabes), 11 de ingresos medios (Argentina, Brasil, Chile, China, Colombia, Irán, Malasia, territorio palestino ocupado, Polonia, sur África y Turquía) y cuatro países de bajos ingresos (Bangladesh, India, Pakistán y Zimbabwe), basados en la clasificación acorde a el ingreso nacional bruto per cápita del Banco Mundialen el 2006 cuando se inició el estuditros países se han unido a PURE, pero como el seguimiento en estos países fue incompleto, no están incluidos en los análisis actuales. El estudio fue coordinado por el Population Health Research Institute (PHRI; Hamilton Ciencias de la Salud, Hamilton, ON, Canadá). Más detalles de La estrategia de muestreo y reclutamiento utilizada en PURE está detallada en el artículo por Miller y colegas 17 y en una publicación previa. 18

Procedimientos
Los datos se recopilaron en la comunidad, el hogar y a nivel individual. Dentro de las comunidades participantes, nuestro objetivo era inscribir una muestra imparcial de hogares. Los hogares eran elegidos si al menos un miembro tenía 
entre 35 y 70 años de edad, y pensabanpermanecer en la dirección actual por al menos 4 años. Se utilizaron cuestionarios estandarizados para recopilar información sobre factores demográficos, estatus socioeconómico (educación, ingresos y empleo), estilo de vida (fumar, actividad física y consumo de alcohol), historial de salud y uso de medicamentos. La actividad física se evaluó utilizando el cuestionario internacional de actividad física. 19 La historia de diabetesfue autoinformada. La evaluación física incluyó el peso, altura, circunferencia de cintura, cadera, y presión sanguinea. Se realizó un seguimiento detallado a los 3, 6 y 9 años, medidas repetidas de los factores de riesgo seleccionados, causas de muerte, otros resultados de salud y datos de la comunidad fueron recolectados. Formularios estandarizados de reporte de casos fueron utilizado para registrar datos sobre los principales eventos cardiovasculares y mortalidad durante el seguimiento, que se resolvió centralmente en cada país por médicos capacitados que usaron definiciones estándar (apéndice pp 8-17). Los datos fueron transferidos electrónicamente al PHRI donde se realizaron controles de calidad.
La ingesta habitual de alimentos de los participantes se registró usando cuestionarios de frecuencia de alimentos (FFQ) validados y adecuados a cada país (o específico de la región en la India) al inicio. Cuando un FFQ validado no estaba disponible (ej, Argentina), desarrollamos y validamos FFQ usando un método estandar. 20-30 Múltiples recordatorios dietéticos de 24 horas se usaron como método de referencia para validar los FFQ en aproximadamente60-250 participantes de cada país (apéndice p 18).Para convertir los alimentos en nutrientes, se construyeron bases de datos específicas de cada país con información sobre 43 macronutrientes y micronutrientes. Las bases de datos de nutrientes, se basan principalmente en bases de datos de composición de alimentos del Departamento de Agricultura de
los Estados Unidos (versión 18 y 21), modificado con referencia a tablas de composición de comida local y complementado con recetas de mezcla de platos locales 31 Sin embargo, para Canadá, China, India, Malasia, Sudáfrica, Suecia y Turquía usamos la bases de datos de nutrientes que se utilizaron para la validación de FFQs. El FFQ se administró junto con otros Cuestionarios al comenzar el estudio.
Para el análisis actual, incluimos todos los resultados de eventos conocidos hasta el 31 de marzo de 2017. 148 723 participantes completaron el FFQ, de los cuales 143 934 refirieron un Ingreso de energía plausible (500-5000 kcal por día) y sin valores faltantes en edad y sexo. Excluimos 1230 participantes (0,8% de la cohorte) porque la información del seguimiento no estaba disponible y 7369 participantes con antecedentes de enfermedad cardiovascular (5,0% de la cohorte). Los 135 335 individuos restantes fueron incluidos en este
análisis (apéndice p 19).

*Resultados*
Los objetivos primarios fueron mortalidad total y eventos cardiovasculares mayores (enfermedad cardiovascular fatal, infarto de miocardio fatal, stroke e insuficiencia cardíaca). Los objetivos secundarios fueron: infarto agudo de miocardio, stroke, mortalidad cardiovascular y mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares. El número de casos de insuficiencia cardíaca, fue demasiado bajo para ser analizado por separado.
El período de seguimiento varió en función de la fecha en que comenzó el recltamiento en cada país. Durante el seguimiento se realizó contacto con cada participante sobre una base anual, ya sea por teléfono o por entrevista personal con el equipo local de investigación. La mediana de la duración del seguimiento fue de 7 · 4 años (IQR 5 · 3-9 · 3), el cual varió en cada uno de los países (apéndice p 22).

Análisis estadístico
Las variables continuas se expresaron como medias (SD) y las variables categóricas como porcentajes. La educación fue categorizada como: ninguna, escuela primaria (primeros 6 años) o escuela secundaria (7-11 años) y universidad, escuela de comercio, o universidad (> 11 años). Fumar se clasificó como nunca, ex o fumador actual. La actividad física fue categorizada basada en el equivalente metabólico del ejercicío (MET) por minuto en bajo (<600 MET min por semana), moderado (600-3000 MET min por semana) y actividad alta (> 3000 MET min por semana). La relacióna cintura cadera (circunferencia de la cintura [cm] / circunferencias de la cadera [cm]) se usó como una variable continua. Ya que loos patrones alimentarios dependen de la cultura y los patrones dietéticos generalmente están mas relacionados con la región geográfica que con los ingresos, categorizamos a los países en siete regiones. 
Las regiones incluyen China, Asia del sur (Bangladesh, India y Pakistán), América del Norte, Europa (Canadá, Polonia y Suecia), América del Sur
(Argentina, Brasil, Chile y Colombia), Medio Oriente (Irán, territorio palestino ocupado, Turquía y Estados Unidos Emiratos Árabes), Asia sudoriental (Malasia) y África (Sudáfrica y Zimbabwe). Para el análisis general, los participantes se clasificaron en quintiles de ingesta de nutrientes (carbohidratos, grasas y proteínas) basada en porcentaje de energía (% E) provisto por nutrientes, y se calculó dividiendo la energía del nutriente por la ingesta diaria total de energía (por ejemplo, para carbohidratos, % E = ([carbohidrato
(gramo) 4] / total energía consumida [kcal]) × 100). Para evaluar la forma de las asociaciones entre nutrientes y eventos usamos splines cúbicos restringidos, ajustando una función de spline cúbica restringida con tres nudos. Calculamos los cocientes de riesgo (HR) usando un modelo multivariable de fragilidad de Cox con intercepciones aleatorias. Se presentan estimaciones de HR e IC del 95 por porcentaje de energía de carbohidratos, proteínas totales, grasa total y tipos de grasa. Todos los modelos fueron ajustados por edad y sexo Además, todos los modelos multivariables fueron ajustado por tipo de educación, fumar, actividad física, cintura-cadera, historial de diabetes, ubicación urbana o rural, y consumo total de energía.
En los análisis de subgrupos, ya que la ingesta mas alta en carbohidratos (pero
con menor consumo de grasa) fue más común en países de Asia 32,33 y la menor ingesta de carbohidratos (y mayor grasa) en países no asiáticos 11. Nosotros evaluamos si los efectos de los carbohidratos y las grasas en los resultados fueron consistentes en estas dos regiones. Los países qie incluimos de asia son Bangladesh, China, India, Malasia y Pakistán; los países restantes fueron considerados como países no asiáticos Utilizamos este enfoque por dos principales razones: para evaluar la consistencia de las asociaciones
en todas las regiones que representan diferentes niveles de ingesta de nutrientes, con países asiáticos caracterizados como superiores en consumo de carbohidratos (y menos grasas) y países no asiáticos que presentan menor ingesta de carbohidratos (y mayor de grasa); y para maximizar la potencia dentro de las regiones (en comparación con los efectos de la evaluación dentro de las regiones geográficas pequeñas, con menos personas y relativamente pocos eventos). Los participantes se categorizaron en regiones específicas y en
categorías de quintiles de ingesta de nutrientes según la ingesta distribución de participantes en Asia y países no asiáticos, con la categoría del quintil más bajo utilizada como grupo de referencia dentro de las regiones (no hicimos más 
análisis de subgrupos de regiones debido a la baja capacidad estadística paradetectar interacciones de subgrupos). Dado que el impacto de la ingesta de macronutrientes en los eventos podría o no podría ocurrir por variaciones en la relación cintura-cadera, nosotros excluimos la relación cintura-cadera de los modelos multivariables en análisis secundarios para evaluar el impacto en las estimaciones. El efecto del reemplazo isocalórico (como el 5% de la energía) decarbohidratos con grasas saturadas e insaturadas y proteínas se estimó utilizando un modelo mutivariable de densidad de nutrientes34 En este enfoque, el porcentaje de la ingesta energética de grasas saturadas, insaturadas y proteínas se incluyeron como exposiciones con energía total como covariable Los coeficientes en este modelo indican cambio en los resultados por reemplazar carbohidratos (como el 5% de energía) por otros nutrientes. Para todos los análisis, el criterio para significación estadística fue α = 0,05. Los análisis estadísticos, se realizaroncon el software SAS, versión 9.3. Curvas de splinefueron generados con el macro SAS LGTPHCURV9

*Papel de las fuentes de financiación*
Los patrocinadores y sponsors no tuvieron ningún papel en el diseño y la realización del estudio; ni en la recolección, análisis, e interpretación de los datos; tampoco en la preparación, revisión o aprobación del manuscrito; o en la decisión de enviar el manuscrito para su publicación. MD, AM, XZ,
SR, SIB, SSA y SY tenían acceso total a los datos y fueron responsables de la decisión de enviar por publicación.


Resultados
Durante una mediana de seguimiento de 7,4 años (IQR 5 ,3-9,3), 5796 personas murieron y 4784 tuvieron un evento importante de enfermedad cardiovascular (2143 infartos de miocardio y 2234 accidentes cerebrovasculares); 1649 murieron por enfermedad cardiovascular y 3809 fallecieron por enfermedad no cardiovascular. Hubo 338 muertes debido a lesiones, que no se incluyeron en la mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovascular porque se consideró que era poco probable que esté asociado con la dieta. Entre la mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares, en todas las regiones excepto en África,
la causa más común de mortalidad fue el cáncer, seguido por enfermedades respiratorias por enfermedades respiratorias. En África, la enfermedad infecciosa fue la primer causade mortalidad y la enfermedad respiratoria fue la segunda más común entre la no cardiovascular. Las características de los participantes y los datos sobre la ingesta de macro nutrientes se presenta en la tabla 1.







La ingesta de carbohidratos fue mas elevada en China, sur de Asia, y África, comparado con otras regiones. En el sur de Asia el 65% de la población consume al menos el 60% de la energía en carbohidratos y el 33% consumen al menos el 70% de la energía en hidratos de carbono, y los porcentajes en China son 77% y 43% correspondientemente (apéndice p 33). La mas alta cantidad de grasa consumida fue en América del Norte, Europa, Medio Oriente y el sureste de Asia. La ingesta de proteína fue más alta en América del Sur y el sudeste de Asia.
Las tablas 2 y 3 muestran la ingesta de nutrientes y el riesgo total de mortalidad y eventos cardiovasculares. La mayor ingesta de carbohidratos se asoció con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total (quintil 5 frente al quintil 1, HR 1 · 28 [95% CI
1.12-1,46]; p trend = 0,0001) y enfermedad no cardiovascular mortalidad (quintil 5 vs quintil 1, HR 1 · 36 [1,16-1,60]; p trend <0,0001), después del ajuste multivariable (tabla 2). No se registraron asociaciones significativas entre ingesta de carbohidratos y eventos cardiovasculares mayores, infarto de miocardio, stroke y enfermedad cardiovascular (tabla 2).







Comparando el quintil 5 y el quintil 1, la ingesta total de grasas se asoció con menores riesgos de mortalidad total. (HR 0,77 [IC 95% 0,67-0,87]; tendencia p <0,0001), stroke (HR 0 · 82 [0 · 68-1 · 00]; p trend = 0 · 0562), y mortalidad por enfermedad no cardiovascular (HR 0 · 70 [0 · 60-0 · 82];p tendencia <0,0001). No hay asociaciones significativas entre el total de ingesta de grasas y las principales enfermedades cardiovasculares, infarto de miocardio y mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares. De forma similar, la ingesta total de proteínas se encontró inversamente asociada con riesgos de mortalidad total (HR 0,88 [IC 95% 0,77-1,00]; p trend = 0,0030) y mortalidad por enfermedad no cardiovascular (HR 0,85 [0,73-0,99]; p tendencia = 0,0022; tabla 2).
La ingesta de proteínas animales se asoció con menor riesgo de mortalidad total y no se observó asociación significativa proteínas vegetales y el riesgo de mortalidad total.
Comparando el quintil 5 y el quintil 1, una mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados estuvo inversamente asociada con el riesgo de mortalidad total (HR 0,86 [IC 95% 0,76-0,99]; p tend = 0,0088), accidente cerebrovascular (HR 0,79 [0,64-0,98];p tend = 0.0498) y mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares(HR 0,86 [0,73-1,01]; p = 0,0108; tabla 3). La mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados no se asoció con enfermedad cardiovascular importante, infarto de miocardio o mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares. Del mismo modo, la ingesta de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados se asoció con menorriesgo de mortalidad total (HR 0,81 [IC del 95%: 0,71-0,92];pten <0 · 0001), una tendencia no significativa para un menor riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular (HR 0,85 [0,70-1,3]; tendencia p = 0,10) y menor riesgo de mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares (HR 0,79 [0,68-0,92]; p tendencia = 0,0003). La ingesta de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados se asocio con un menor riesgo de mortalidad total (HR 0,80 [IC del 95%: 0,71-0,89]; tendencia p <0 · 0001) y mortalidad por enfermedad no cardiovascular (HR 0 · 75 [0 · 65-0 · 86];p tend = 0,0002). La ingesta de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados y poliinsaturados no se asociaron en forma significativa con enfermedad cardiovascular severa, infarto de miocardio y mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares.







Curvas con variables múltiples para mortalidad total y principales enfermedades cardiovasculares y otros resultados se muestran en la figura 1 y el apéndice.
(páginas 20, 21). Splines multivariables para grasas totales y sus subtipos mostraron una tendencia decreciente, no linear en mortalidad total y en enfermedad cardiovascular, ante el aumento del nutriente. Sin embargo, splines multivariables para carbohidratos tuvieron una tendencia creciente no lineal para los riesgos de mortalidad total, enfermedad cardiovascular (figura 1)
y mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares (apéndice p 21).
El aumento apareció entre los que consumieron más del 60% (estimación media de spline) cuando la ingesta de energía en forma de carbohidratos superó el 70% de energía (donde el CI inferior está por encima de una HR de 1).







Investigamos la influencia del estado socioeconómico y pobreza utilizando cuatro medidas diferentes de situación socio-económica para ajustar en el análisis de la asociación entre diferentes ingestas de nutrientes con mortalidad total y eventos de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Las cuatro medidas fueron
riqueza familiar, ingreso familiar, educación y nivel económico del país subdividido por regiones urbanas y rurales Cuando incluimos la educación en el
modelos, las estimaciones de asociación fueron robustas. Adicionalmente, ajustamos el centro de estudio como un efecto randomizado, que tuvo en cuenta socioeconómicos y agrupación por comunidad. Cuando volvimos a analizar los 
datos utilizando ingresos del hogar, la riqueza del hogar o nivel económico del país, nuestros resultados no cambiaron (apéndice p 34).
La mayor ingesta de carbohidratos se asoció con una mayor riesgo de mortalidad total tanto en países asiáticos y Países no-asiáticos (figura 2A). Por el contrario, una mayor ingesta de grasas totales y los subtipos individuales de grasas se asociaron cada uno con menor riesgo de mortalidad total en países asiáticos y países no asiáticos (figura 2B-E).El reemplazo isocalórico (5% de energía) de carbohidratos con ácidos poliinsaturados se asoció con un 11% menos riesgo de mortalidad (HR 0,89 [IC 95% 0,82-0,97]), Mientras que el reemplazo de carbohidratos con grasas saturadas, monoinsaturadas o la proteínas, no se asoció significativamente con riesgo de mortalidad total. El reemplazo de carbohidratos con diferentes tipos de grasa o con proteínas no se asoció significativamente con mayor riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular. El reemplazo de carbohidratos con ácidos grasos saturados se asociaron con un 20% menos de riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular (HR 0,80 [IC 95% 0,69-0,93]). No se encontraron asociaciones significativas, para el riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular con el reemplazo.de carbohidratos con otras grasas y proteínas. El reemplazo de carbohidratos con ácidos grasos poliinsaturados se asoció con un 16% menos de riesgo de mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares (HR 0,84 [IC 95% 0,76-0,94];figura 3A-C).













*Discusión*
En este gran estudio prospectivo de cohortes de 18 países, realizado en cinco continentes, encontramos asociación entre una ingesta alta de carbohidratos (más de aproximadamente el 60% de la energía) con un impacto adverso en la mortalidad total y mortalidad por enfermedades no-cardiovasculares. Por el contrario, una ingesta de mayor cantidad de grasa se asoció con un menor riesgo de mortalidad total, mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares y accidente cerebrovascular.
Además, mayores ingestas de los tipos individuales de grasa se asociaron con menor mortalidad total, mortalidad por enfermedades no-cardiovasculares, riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular y no se observó asociación con riesgo de padecer eventos cardiovasculares, infarto de miocardio y mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares. Nuestros hallazgos no son compatibles con
la recomendación actual de limitar el consumo total de grasa a menos del 30% de la energía y la ingesta de grasas saturadas a menos del 10% de energía. Individuos con alta ingesta de carbohidratos podrían beneficiarse de una reducción en la ingesta de carbohidratos y aumento en el consumo de grasas.
Durante décadas, las pautas dietéticas se han centrado en reducir la ingesta total de grasas saturadas y ácidos grasos, lo cual está basado en la presunción de que la sustitución de los ácidos grasos saturados con carbohidratos y grasas insaturadas reducirá el colesterol LDL y, por lo tanto, debe reducir el riesgo eventos y enfermedades cardiovasculares. Este enfoque se basa principalmente en el énfasis puesto en algunos datos observacionales y clínicos.
A pesar de la existencia de varios ensayos aleatorizados y estudios observacionales que no son compatibles con estas conclusiones 9,35-37 Además, muchos estudios que informan mayor riesgo de muerte por enfermedad coronaria ante la mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados vienen de América del Norte y poblaciones europeas (con ingestas relativamente altas de
grasas totales y saturadas) donde en el pasado la enfermedad cardiovascular fue la principal causa de muerte 38 y su aplicabilidad a otras poblaciones es incierta.
En nuestro estudio, más de la mitad de los participantes(52%) consumió una dieta alta en carbohidratos (al menos 60% de la energía consumida) y alrededor de un cuarto obtienen más del 70%de su energía de los carbohidratos. Este valor es mayor que la mayoría de los estudios previos realizados en América del Norte y Europa (apéndice p 33). Además, nuestra población en estudio, representaba un amplio rango de ingesta de carbohidratos.(ingesta media de 46-77% de energía). Esto podría explicar la fuerte asociación entre la ingesta de carbohidratos y la mortalidad total en nuestro estudio en comparación conestudios previos, que generalmente incluían participantes con menor consumo medio de carbohidratos y un rango relativamente más reducido de ingesta de carbohidratos (35-56% de energía). 39-41 Además, en nuestro estudio la mayoría de los participantes de países de ingresos bajos y medios consumió una dieta muy alta en carbohidratos (al menos 60% de energía), especialmente de fuentes refinadas (como arroz blanco y pan blanco), que se ha demostrado que sonasociado con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total y eventos cardiovasculares 42 Por lo tanto, la recomendación de reducir la ingesta de carbohidratos podría ser particularmente aplicable a dicho contexto, asi se podrían reemplazar por grasas y proteínas, si estas están disponibles y son asequibles. También es digno de mención que se observó una tendencia creciente no lineal en la mortalidad total con la ingesta de carbohidratos y este aumento parece ocurrir entre quienes consumieron más del 60% de energía en forma de carbohidratos (es decir, basada en el punto medio de la estimación, con el IC más bajo mostrando una HR> 0,1 cuando más del 70% de la energía proviene de los carbohidratos).Además, una mayor ingesta de carbohidratos aumenta algunas formas de dislipidemia ( triglicéridos elevados y colesterol HDL bajo), proporción apolipoproteína B (ApoB)/Apolipoproteína A1 (ApoA1) y aumento de LDL pequeño y denso (partículas aterogénicas) 43,44 aumento de la presión arterial 45 (ver Mente y colegas Ref 45). Sin embargo, la ausencia de asociación entre una baja ingesta de carbohidratos ( <50% de energía) y resultados de salud, no proporcionan evidencia para dietas muy bajas en carbohidratos. Es importante destacar que cierta cantidad de carbohidratos son necesarios para satisfacer la demanda de energía a corto plazo durante la actividad física y así ingestas moderadas (por ejemplo, 50-55% de energía) es probable que sean más apropiadas que una ingesta muy alta o muy baja de carbohidratos.
Una dieta alta en carbohidratos generalmente está acompañada por una baja ingesta de grasas Nuestros hallazgos muestran un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total, mortalidad por enfermedades no cardiovasculares y accidente cerebrovascular relacionados con un bajo consumo de grasa. El beneficio para la salud de reemplazar grasa con carbohidratos, se ha debatido anteriormente.10 Los estudios mostraron que el reemplazo de grasas con carbohidratos no se asociaron con menor riesgo de enfermedad coronaria y un análisis conjunto de dos grandes estudios de cohortes (estudio de profesionales de la salud y el de enfermeras) 46 mostró una asociación inversa entre grasa total y mortalidad total. Además, una alta carga glucemia se demostró que estaba asociada con un mayor riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular isquémico en el Nurses 'Health Study. 47 . Nuestros hallazgos indican que la limitación del consumo total de grasas es poco probable que mejore la salud en la poblacion y una ingesta total de grasa de aproximadamente el 35% de energía con disminución simultánea de la ingesta de carbohidratos podría disminuir el riesgo de mortalidad total. Para las grasas individuales, encontramos una asociación inversa entre la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados, la mortalidad total, mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares y riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular sin evidencia de aumento en las principales enfermedades cardiovasculares, infarto de miocardio y mortalidad por enfermedad cardiovascular. Nuestra spline mostró una asociación no lineal entre la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados y los resultados y esto sugiere que la naturaleza de la relación es más compleja de lo que se suponía anteriormente y los riesgos podrían depender de la cantidad de nutrientes consumidos. Este es el primer gran estudio para describir la asociación entre un bajo nivel de ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados (por ejemplo, <7% de energía), mortalidad total y eventos de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Dos grandes estudios prospectivos de cohortes (el seguimiento de los profesionales de la salud y el Estudio de Salud de las Enfermeras) no encontraron asociaciones significativas entre la ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados y el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular, cuando el reemplazo de los nutrientes no fue tomado en cuenta. 38,39,48,49 . Ensayos randomizados controlados de reducción de ácidos grasos saturados (reemplazados por ácidos grasos poliinsaturados) tampoco han mostrado impacto estadísticamente significativo sobre la mortalidad total. 9,35-37 A diferencia de estudios previos de América del Norte y países de Europa, nuestro estudio cubre un rango mucho más amplio de Ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados lo que incluye una gran cantidad de las personas en el rango inferior de ingesta (es decir, el 50% de los participantes consumió menos del 7% de energía y el 75% de los participantes consumió menos del 10% de energía de grasa saturada en comparación con el 50% de los participantes con más de 10% de energía en estudios de América del Norte y países de Europa). La mayor cantidad de personas (75%) con menor consumo de ácidos grasos saturados en PURE nos permite examinar las asociaciones de ácidos grasos saturados con mortalidad total y eventos de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Nuestro hallazgos de una asociación inversa entre la ingesta de grasas saturadas y el riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular son consistentes con algunos estudios previos de cohortes. 50 Colectivamente, los datos disponibles 9 no respaldan la recomendación de limitar los niveles de grasa saturada a menos del 10% de la ingesta y que una ingesta muy baja(es decir, por debajo del 7% de la energía) incluso podría ser dañina.
Encontramos una asociación inversa entre la ingesta de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados y la mortalidad total.
Consistente con nuestros hallazgos, dos grandes estudios de cohortes, el seguimiento de los profesionales de la salud y el estudio de salud de las enfermeras mostraron una menor mortalidad total por mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos monoinsaturados. 46 Además, nuestros hallazgos son consistentes con los ensayos aleatorizados sobre dieta mediterránea que han mostrado una reducción de riesgo de la mortalidad total mortalidad y enfermedad cardiovascular entre los que consumieron mayores cantidades de aceite de oliva y nueces. 51 . Una mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados se asoció conmenores tasas de mortalidad total y una moderada reducción de stroke. Este hallazgo es consistente con la mortalidad total más baja entre los hombres y mujeres de EE.UU. (Seguimiento de profesionales de salud y estudio de salud de enfermeras) y en hombres japoneses, 52 como así también un metaanálisis de ensayos clínicos randomizados. 53 Un extenso ajuste por nivel socioeconómico usando cuatro enfoques diferentes (educación, ingreso familiar, riqueza familiar, y nivel de ingresos del país, con subdivisión por zonas rurales y ubicación urbana) no alteró nuestros resultados. A pesar de esto, es posible que el alto consumo de carbohidratos y el bajo consumo de productos de origen animal podría simplemente reflejar bajos ingresos; la potencial confusión residual de nuestros resultados no puede ser completamente excluida.
En nuestros análisis de reemplazo, la asociación más fuerte en la mortalidad total se observó cuando los hidratos de carbono fueron reemplazado con ácidos grasos poliinsaturados, hallazgo consistente con los análisis combinados del estudio de profesionales de salud y el estudio de salud de enfermeras. 46
Encontramos un menor riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular cuando los carbohidratos eran reemplazado con ácidos grasos saturados, que es consistente con trabajo previo que muestra que la ingesta de carbohidratos refinados se asocia con un mayor riesgo de accidente cerebrovascular. 7,47.
Mente y colegas 45 relacionan la ingesta de grasa total, tipos de grasas y carbohidratos a los lípidos en la sangre y observaron patrones de asociaciones que fueron consistentes con estudios previos (p. ej., mayores ingestas de grasas saturadas están asociados con mayor colesterol LDL, pero también con un mayor colesterol HDL, menos triglicéridos, menor relación colesterol total/colesterol HDL, y menor relación ApoB-a-ApoA1). Por el contrario, el aumento de carbohidratos en la dieta, se asocia con un menor colesterol LDL pero también, con un colesterol HDL más bajo y triglicéridos más altos,la proporción entre colestrol total y colesterol HDL elevada, y también la relacion ApoB/ ApoA1, Este última es particularmente notable porque la relación ApoB-a-ApoA1 es el predictor lipídico más fuerte de infarto de miocardio y accidentes cerebrovasculares isquémicos; Esto podríaproporcionar una explicación mecanicista para el mayor riesgo deeventos vistos con alta ingesta de carbohidratos y el generalmente menor riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular con mayor ingesta de ácidos grasos saturados. Los hallazgos en la composición de lípidos no solo confirman la validez de los cuestionarios que utilizamos en PURE, sinó que también muestran que la ingesta de nutrientes varían los efectos en diferentes fracciones de lípidos. Esto sugiere que predecir el efecto clínico neto basado en considerar solamente los efectos de la ingesta de nutrientes sobre el colesterol LDL no es confiable para proyectar los efectos de la dieta en los eventos de enfermedad cardiovascular o sobre la mortalidad total.Nuestro estudio es el primero que utilizó FFQs específicos y bases de datos de nutrientes en un gran número de individuos de países en diversas regiones con diferentes hábitos alimenticios. El método dietético estandarizado permitió una comparación directa de nutrientes y alimentos dentro de cada región incluida en el estudio y métodos estandarizados para recoger y adjudicar eventos. Sin embargo, nuestro estudio tuvo algunas limitaciones. Primero, usamos FFQ para estimar la ingesta dietética de los participantes que no es una medida deconsumo absoluto, pero es adecuado para clasificar individuos en las categorías de consumo y es el enfoque más comúnmente utilizado para evaluar la ingesta en estudios epidemiológicos. El error de medición en la presentación de informes puede conducir a errores al azar que podrían diluir asociaciones reales entre nutrientes y eventos clínicos. En segundo lugar, se midieron las ingestas dietéticas solo al inicio del estudio, y es posible que cambios en la dieta podrían haber ocurrido durante el período de seguimiento. Incluso si cambios importantes en la dieta ocurrieron después de la evaluación inicial, probablemente habrían debilitado las asociaciones observadas. En tercer lugar, hay potencial sesgo de deseabilidad social y los individuos que son conscientes de la salud también podrían adoptar otros estilos de vida saludables. Sin embargo, si este fuera el caso, no esperaríamos ver diferente asociaciones para los diferentes resultados. En cuarto lugar, como con cualquier estudio de cohorte observacional, las asociaciones observadas podrían ser en parte debido a la confusión residual (por ejemplo, diferencias en la capacidad de comprar grasas y proteínas animales, que son más caras que los carbohidratos) a pesar de ajustes extensos para factores de confusión conocidos.Además, mientras que las dietas altas en carbohidratos y baja en grasaspodrían ser un proxy de pobreza o el acceso a la atención médica, todosnuestros modelos ajustados acorde a educación y estudio (que son acordes con los ingresos del país y la ubicación urbana o rural) podrían explicar las diferencias en factores socioeconómicos en todas las categorías de consumo. Adicionalmente se analiza el ajuste por otras medidas de nivel socioeconómicoestado (riqueza o ingresos del hogar) que no alteró los resultados. A pesar de esto, es posible que el alto consumo de carbohidratos y bajo consumo de productos de origen animal podría reflejar menores ingresos y la confusión residual de nuestros resultados no pueden ser completamente excluidos. No hemos podido cuantificar por separado los tipos de carbohidratos (refinados vsgranos enteros) consumidos. Sin embargo, el consumo de carbohidratos en países de bajos y medianos ingresos son principalmente de fuentes refinadas. En quinto lugar, no pudimos medir la ingesta de grasas trans que podría afectar nuestros resultados, especialmente en nuestros análisis de reemplazo. Por último, nuestro FFQ (ciestionario de frecuencia) evaluó la ingesta de ácidos grasos poliinsaturados principalmente de los alimentos, en lugar de aceites vegetales, que podrían tener diferentes efectos de salud que los observados en nuestro estudio.En conclusión, encontramos que un alto contenido de carbohidratos en la ingesta se asoció con un impacto adverso en el total mortalidad, mientras que las grasas, incluidas las saturadas y los ácidos grasos insaturados se asociaron con un menor riesgo de mortalidad total y accidente cerebrovascular. No observamos ningún efecto perjudicial de la ingesta de grasa en los eventos cardiovasculares. Deben reconsiderarse las directrices dietéticas mundialesa la luz de la consistencia de los hallazgos del presente estudio, con las conclusiones de los metaanálisis de otros estudios observacionales 8,10,54 y los resultados de estudios recientes de ensayos controlados aleatorios. 36


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Una regla general de los veganos marxistas del tipo sunwukung, es que primero contestan con un insulto. Le demuestras que no tiene ni puta idea y luego te contesta con otro insulto y con otra estupidez y así hasta el infinito. Aquí le han demostrado mil veces que no tiene ni puta idea, pero el tío/a sigue inasequible al desaliento como si no fuera con él.
> 
> FORO DE VEGANOS YA a ver si nos quitamos toda la mierda lobotomizada que purula por aquí.*



Yo soy marxista y en mi vida he conocido ni a uno vegano. Tampoco me voy a poner a dar aquí un discurso sobre *Alimentación y Marxismo* porque no es el sitio para ello pero en rasgos generales tiene bastante que ver con lo que yo defiendo.

Obviamente estoy hablando del marxismo real, si tú como muchos creeis que marxistas son los de Podemos o los del PACMA eso ya es vuestro problema, eso nada tiene que ver con el marxismo.

En el marxismo nunca ha entrado la lucha contra la Explotación Animal, eso es una moda de individuos y colectivos modernos que le pretenden dar una especie de "valor democrático" o de lucha obrera a algo que es meramente un asunto moral propio suyo. 

Entre el marxismo fué debate el veganismo porque un sector consideraba indispensable dejar de comer productos animales ya que actualmente son supuestamente otra expresión más de la decadencia consumista. Se llegó a la conclusión de que eso es falso, ya que esa decadencia consumista actual no solo implica a los productos animales sino también a los productos vegetales.

Por tanto, la dieta de un marxista debe basarse en aprovechar lo mejor posible todos los factores a su alcance y combinar la mejor alimentación posible con deporte para su preparación física. La capacidad para mantenerse activo y en lucha es la única vía para un marxista, por tanto es ridículo tratar de ponerse barreras morales como el veganismo.

La teoría vegana anarcojipi plantea la idea de que los humanos ejercemos la opresión sobre los animales y la equipara a la lucha de clases. Para ellos existe una contradicción antagónica entre nosotros los humanos y el resto de especies que solo puede solucionarse si nosotros dejamos de decidir sobre la vida y el futuro de las mismas. No se refieren a dejar de destruir especies o a no poner en peligro nuestra relación con la naturaleza (algo que si es lógico) sino a que hay que dejar que las especies se desarrollen totalmente al margen de nosotros.

Esto es totalmente un absurdo porque el paso de un estado a otro, el desarrollo de un objeto cualquiera (una especie por ejemplo) requiere unas condiciones externas que lo hagan evolucionar de una forma u otra en base a su naturaleza. Si tenemos en cuenta que todo está relacionado y que el humano probablemente va a seguir avanzando en su desarrollo consciente, sería totalmente imposible hablar de un desarrollo del resto de especies no condicionado por el ser humano. Por lo tanto probablemente la única opción del humano como especie sería la de desaparecer directamente o volver a un estado primario sin conciencia, lo que daría igual porque ambas cosas vendrían a ser lo mismo.

Esta gente simplemente pretende que abandonemos toda relación productiva y dominante con los animales ¿Pero eso sería realmente sostenible? los marxistas pensamos que no, porque gracias a nuestra consciencia podemos intentar controlar a la naturaleza y por lo tanto intentar garantizar una sostenibilidad planificada y efectiva. Otra cosa distinta es que todo esto se esté utilizando en la actualidad erroneamente. Sostenibilidad planificada y sobreexplotación de la naturaleza y los recursos del planeta (que es lo que está sucediendo ahora) son antónimos.

En resumen, el veganismo es solo una idea moral y sentimental de gente acomodada que lo tiene todo y por tanto se puede dar el capricho de negar que el progreso existe, porque lo de dejar a todas las especies a su libre albedrío sería como volver atrás en el progreso y negarle al ser humano todas las posibilidades que pueda tener por delante y también su lucha por su propia supervivencia como especia.

Y no me enrollo más que no es el sitio 

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2017)

CAVEAT: si lo leen detenidamente, las cohortes del PURE consumían entre un 46 y un 77% de carbohidratos, más de la mitad consumían más de un 60% de carbohidratos, y una cuarta parte, más de un 75%. Además, los participantes de países pobres y medios consumían esos carbohidratos principalmente en forma de refinados (arroz y pan), y porcentajes bajos o muy bajos de grasas.

Las conclusiones y la discusión apuntan a que, *dentro de esos rangos y limitaciones*, forrarse de carbohidratos (y lo que es peor, de carbohidratos refinados) causa un aumento de la mortalidad, de los eventos coronarios y de los cerebrovasculares, que es mayor cuanto más te apipas de carbos; y que, a sensu contrario, sustituir esos carbos por grasas (saturadas, monoinsaturadas, poliinsaturadas, lo que usted mande) REDUCÍA esos riesgos.

¿Por qué señalo esto? Porque el estudio PURE *no estudia* (ni constituye evidencia a favor de) *el rango bajo o muy bajo de ingesta de carbohidratos, ni el rango alto o muy alto de ingesta de de grasas*.

De hecho, el estudio PURE a la concurrencia sólo le servirá para *darle con él en las narices a Sunwukung* y sus historias de chinos milenarios viviendo de arroz, pasto y sol matutino.

130000 payos, segregados por decenas de factores en un análisis multivariable, muchos (pero MUCHOS) de ellos apretándose más de un 60% de carbos y menos de un 10% de grasas, y resulta que cuantos más carbos, más la diñan *tanto por infartos y eventos cerebrovasculares como por otros motivos*

Si con esto no se convence el _páharo_ de que sus chinos y okinawenses no eran milenarios por el arroz y los boniatos, sino por *todo lo demás* que le he explicado y expuesto hasta la saciedad...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Oct 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> A estos no les cambias nada.
> Sus cubatitas cuando salen, sus tapitas con los amigos y alguna que otra rayita de vez en cuando. Aunque se tropiece con algun dietista que le diga fuera azúcares y harinas, no verá grandes cambios.
> Este va a ser gordo de por vida.



La gente así *es* gorda (lleva un gordo dentro), aunque a épocas *está* delgado.

Leí un libro que equiparaba el azúcar con una droga, y los obesos con drogadictos. En ese libro se reconocía abiertamente que al igual que un alcohólico lo es de por vida y no puede probar más el alcohol en su vida, los obesos serán obesos de por vida a menos que dejen de consumir azúcar de por vida. El problema es que hoy en día casi todo lleva azúcar, y la comida es esencial para la supervivencia de uno.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2017)

Me figuro que, con lo de marxista, el conforero hacía referencia a una de estas dos cosas:

- Lo que se ha dado en llamar _marxismo cultural_, ese batiburrillo de ideas contradictorias, soflamas demagógicas y moderno macarrismo de la moral cuyo objetivo es arrasar con todo lo que venía funcionando bien, gracias, desde hace siglos

- O marxismo del otro, del de Groucho Marx, pero (obviamente) sin huevos duros, que eso es explotación animal.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: la disensión enriquece el debate.
> 
> Estar todos aquí diciéndonos unos a otros lo listos que somos no genera nada.
> 
> ...



Te tenía por más inteligente. Lo que crítico es el insulto y la descalificación. Nunca he criticado que me lleven la contraria, lo que crítico es el marxismo en las formas... Por ejemplo... No dices más que estupideces... Eso es una imbecilidad. Eso lo creéis los tontos, etc. 
Yo soy una persona que intenta no descalificar a nadie si no recibo descalificación previa, pero veo a muchos que faltan al respeto en cada mensaje que escriben y eso no lo tenemos porque dejar pasar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Te tenía por más inteligente. Lo que crítico es el insulto y la descalificación. Nunca he criticado que me lleven la contraria, lo que crítico es el marxismo en las formas... Por ejemplo... No dices más que estupideces... Eso es una imbecilidad. Eso lo creéis los tontos, etc.
> Yo soy una persona que intenta no descalificar a nadie si no recibo descalificación previa, pero veo a muchos que faltan al respeto en cada mensaje que escriben y eso no lo tenemos porque dejar pasar.



Agradezco la fe que me profesa(ba). 
Las formas me las paso por donde no da el sol, es que ya ni las leo, si no me habría tenido que dar de baja de Burbuja hace años.

Si hay algo de chicha en un mensaje, enterrado en exabruptos, yo ataco la chicha y los exabruptos los ignoro (que no hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio).

Si un mensaje es sólo exabrupto, pues como el que oye llover. El que en vez de argumentar, insulta, él solito se descalifica.

Lo del marxismo en las formas me ha dejado un poco ::, no sabía que Marx defendiera el insulto, la descalificación y el dejar patente que es uno un gañán como armas para combatir el capitalismo e instaurar la dictadura del proletariado...

...ya será que, como nos ha sucedido a los liberales auténticos, tanto gañán y paradigma de subhumanidad se ha autodenominado marxista, que ya no sabemos disociar una cosa de otra...

EDIT: añado que las páginas más floridas, fructíferas e interesantes del anterior hilo eran aquellas en las que dos foreros no estaban de acuerdo y no siempre se lo decían con exquisita cortesía.

Algunos directamente trataban a todo el personal de _borderlines_ e ignorantes sumos (se me viene a la cabeza la turra de Elmastonto), pero entre medias aportaban puntos de vista, enlaces e información que al menos a mí me resultó valiosa, o incitaban a escarbar y aprender cosas nuevas en aras de (para qué negarlo) subrayar sutil pero inequívocamente que igual los ignorantes eran _otros_.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Lo del marxismo en las formas me ha dejado un poco ::, no sabía que Marx defendiera el insulto, la descalificación y el dejar patente que es uno un gañán como armas para combatir el capitalismo e instaurar la dictadura del proletariado...*



Carlos Marx fué un auténtico genio del insulto y la definición más hilarante. Su víctima favorita era el anarquista Bakunin por el cual sentía una especial aversión (que era recíproca osease no podían ni verse)

Algunos de los epítetos que le dedicaba Marx continuamente al tal Bakunin: 

*Enorme masa de carne y grasa
Elefante gordinflón
Pedazo de tocino
Huevo de cuco moscovita
Burro saltinbamqui
Mahoma sin Corán
Pobre diablo *

Saludos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Oct 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> La gente así *es* gorda (lleva un gordo dentro), aunque a épocas *está* delgado.
> 
> Leí un libro que equiparaba el azúcar con una droga, y los obesos con drogadictos. En ese libro se reconocía abiertamente que al igual que un alcohólico lo es de por vida y no puede probar más el alcohol en su vida, los obesos serán obesos de por vida a menos que dejen de consumir azúcar de por vida. El problema es que hoy en día casi todo lleva azúcar, y la comida es esencial para la supervivencia de uno.



Suscribo estas palabras y añado el segundo ingrediente, el TRIGO, silenciosa droga que hace estragos particularmente en nuestro país (pan everywhere).

"Yo es que no puedo comer sin pan" ---> drogadicto detected.

Cereales, pizzas, rebozados, galletas.... trigo everywhere. Lo peor es que casi nadie lo percibe como un elemento negativo o mcuho menos adictivo. INTENTA DEJARLO y verás jejejeje, es más adictivo que el azúcar.

Wheat Belly: Bread Is My Crack! | COMMUNITY TIMES


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> *Suscribo estas palabras y añado el segundo ingrediente, el TRIGO, silenciosa droga que hace estragos particularmente en nuestro país (pan everywhere).
> 
> "Yo es que no puedo comer sin pan" ---> drogadicto detected.
> 
> ...



Es que el trigo actual tal y como está procesado es basicamente azúcar al que han añadido fibra y germen para que parezca algo. El trigo integral reañ (si se pudiera conseguir que lo dudo mucho porque no creo que esté ya a la venta para el consumidor) sin ser ni muchísimo menos lo más óptimo tampoco es tan dañino y adictivo.

El integral real no tendría problemas en consumirlo sino como base al menos esporadicamente, el refinado y el que intentan hacer pasar como integral no lo toco ni con un palo.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (25 Oct 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> El trigo integral real (si se pudiera conseguir que lo dudo mucho porque no creo que esté ya a la venta para el consumidor) sin ser ni muchísimo menos lo más óptimo tampoco es tan dañino y adictivo.
> 
> El integral real no tendría problemas en consumirlo sino como base al menos esporadicamente, el refinado y el que intentan hacer pasar como integral no lo toco ni con un palo.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, las semillas de trigo son relativamente fáciles de encontrar en herbolarios, por ejemplo, y se puede cocinar de forma similar al arroz: 







Tampoco seamos exagerados.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2017)

angek dijo:


> *Bueno, las semillas de trigo son relativamente fáciles de encontrar en herbolarios, por ejemplo, y se puede cocinar de forma similar al arroz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo eso no me lo comería por algunas razones:

1 - Te cascan de 4-5 euros por kilo. Con eso donde yo vivo te puedes comprar un pollo de corral. Inadmisible incluso para un día de capricho porque a ver que tiene comer granos de trigo de capricho, al menos para mí.

2 - Yo al menos no me como eso porque no soy un ratón ni un pájaro y por lo tanto no estoy diseñado geneticamente como ellos para anular el montonazo de antinutrientes que lleva incluso cuando lo has cocido.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Oct 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el trigo actual tal y como está procesado es basicamente azúcar al que han añadido fibra y germen para que parezca algo. El trigo integral reañ (si se pudiera conseguir que lo dudo mucho porque no creo que esté ya a la venta para el consumidor) sin ser ni muchísimo menos lo más óptimo tampoco es tan dañino y adictivo.
> 
> El integral real no tendría problemas en consumirlo sino como base al menos esporadicamente, el refinado y el que intentan hacer pasar como integral no lo toco ni con un palo.
> 
> Saludos.



El que intentan hacer pasar como integral es refinado con paja. Tal cual!

---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 22:19 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Yo eso no me lo comería por algunas razones:
> 
> 1 - Te cascan de 4-5 euros por kilo. Con eso donde yo vivo te puedes comprar un pollo de corral. Inadmisible incluso para un día de capricho porque a ver que tiene comer granos de trigo de capricho, al menos para mí.
> 
> ...



Si supieras a la de gente que conozco (generalmente mujeres y con peso) que se priva de tocino ibérico, pollo de corral, chuletones, nata natural, etc etc etc para comer pienso como ese!!!!::


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El que intentan hacer pasar como integral es refinado con paja. Tal cual!
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-oct-2017 at 22:19 ----------
> 
> ...



La gente es que no piensa y así les va a muchísimos. Jamás puedes pagar por productos de carbohidratos el mismo precio o superior que por productos de proteina porque eso es simple y llanamente una estafa ya que normalmente los carbohidratos son mucho más fáciles de producir que las proteinas sean ecológico o como sean.

Yo todas esas cosas las compro cuando subo a ver a la familia que voy pasando por zonas donde compro directamente al por mayor y voy cargando. ¿Pero comprar en un herbolario o tienda similar? Eso ni loco porque se que me van a clavar con la excusa de la salud y demás.

Saludos.


----------



## angek (26 Oct 2017)

Me refería al asunto de "integral" vs "no integral". 

Es relativamente fácil encontrar granos integrales. Otra cosa es el precio por caloría. Cuya relación a nivel de macronutrientes no tiene por qué ir de la mano de un precio de mercado, por cierto. 

Es cierto que, con la tecnología moderna, 1000 kcal. de trigo es más barato que 1000 kcal. de pollo y no debería ser más caro en la tienda, pero 1000 kcal. de trigo ecológico sí es más económico que 1000 kcal. de pollo ecológico. 

Carne que a mi entender está tremendamente sobrevalorada. Es proteína completa, sí, pero su grasa es un chorreo de omega 6 y es extremadamente difícil conseguir de cierta calidad. Los huesos y vísceras, en cambio, sí son una baratísima fuente de minerales y otros nutrientes (caldicos everywhere)

"La carne de pico no te hará rico", decían los viejos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2017 at 10:55 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si supieras a la de gente que conozco (generalmente mujeres y con peso) que se priva de tocino ibérico, pollo de corral, chuletones, nata natural, etc etc etc para comer pienso como ese!!!!::



Bueno, es cierto que no consumir esos alimentos porque "engordan" es un error, pero no lo es menos que ese tocino, pollo, lácteos, etc.... vienen en su gigantesca mayoría de animales que han comido ese pienso. 

No me gusta pensar en la simplicidad de que los animales van a transmitir las maldades de los cereales en su carne, pero, si nosotros enfermamos por comer pienso (entiéndase bien "enfermamos"), ¿No les pasará lo mismo a otros animales que tampoco están _diseñados_ para comer grano? 

Y, más egoístamente, ¿No será anti evolutivo, anti paleo, anti Weston Price, etc... comer animales "enfermos"?

Habida cuenta del precio que tienen la carne de animales no estabulados -lo que justificaría privarse de ese tocino, carne y demás- , muchas veces reflexiono si es peor el animal o su comida. 

No vegan, por si acaso viene la sugusfobia.


----------



## Ragnar (26 Oct 2017)

alguien conoce alguna web para comprar frutos secos al natural, sin sal y sin tostar... especialmente busco anacardos y pistachos

ya se que google y tal, pero prefiero alguna recomendación si los compráis en algún sitio especifico


----------



## lost_77 (26 Oct 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> alguien conoce alguna web para comprar frutos secos al natural, sin sal y sin tostar... especialmente busco anacardos y pistachos
> 
> ya se que google y tal, pero prefiero alguna recomendación si los compráis en algún sitio especifico



En el lidl hay, además de pacanas


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Suscribo estas palabras y añado el segundo ingrediente, el TRIGO, silenciosa droga que hace estragos particularmente en nuestro país (pan everywhere).
> 
> "Yo es que no puedo comer sin pan" ---> drogadicto detected.
> 
> ...



tal cual. 
azúcar y trigo baratos, ricos y adictivos. la panacea de la industria,


----------



## zapatitos (26 Oct 2017)

angek dijo:


> *Me refería al asunto de "integral" vs "no integral".
> 
> Es relativamente fácil encontrar granos integrales. Otra cosa es el precio por caloría. Cuya relación a nivel de macronutrientes no tiene por qué ir de la mano de un precio de mercado, por cierto.
> 
> ...



Yo ya se que ahora está de moda lo de omega 3 superbueno y omega 6 supermalvado, pero yo personalmente soy bastante prudente con las afirmaciones y recomendaciones que me hacen las autoridades médicas porque son los mismos que antes me decían que comer huevos, salmón o grasa era malísimo y son los mismos que me recomiendan que me alimente a base de cereales como si fuera ganado. También soy muy prudente con los estudios científicos porque ya sabemos quien hay detrás de muchos de ellos, la industria alimentaria y como se manipulan los resultados para su propio beneficio.

Ahora todo el mundo está con el omega 3 como si fuera la panacea de todo, ves a todo el mundo con las pildoritas y ves como las SS recetan el Omacor a discrección como si no hubiera un mañana. Y no son productos precisamente baratos, así que el negocio debe de estar siendo redondo para algunos.

Yo donde veo productos que vender, políticos y dinero siempre sospecho porque fijo que hay corrupción y esto no creo que vaya a ser la excepción.

Además ¿alguien sabe ahora mismo si las megadosis de omega 3 tienen efectos secundarios? ¿Está eso documentado de alguna manera? Porque que algo sea bueno no quiere decir que en exceso o mal usado no pueda tener el efecto contrario. La dinamita por ejemplo bien usada puede ayudar a hacer derribos, abrir huecos para carreteras, ser usada en canteras, etc etc pero mal usada o en manos de un tarado puede producir una matanza. Yo por lo tanto soy muy precavido con las recomendaciones de unos y de otros.

Además también se olvidan del posible papel de los demás ácidos grasos en la ecuación. Están por ejemplos los 5,7 y 9 muy poco investigados y que supongo que no estarán en el organismo por capricho y algo harán. ¿Qué pasa si afectas al equilibrio de estos ácidos añadiendo demasiado omega 3? Ni puta idea tiene nadie porque si no me equivoco nadie lo ha investigado.

También se olvidan que el omega 6 no es solo un ácido sino una serie de ácidos y cada cual con sus propiedades distintas. 

Yo al menos personalmente no tengo ganas de jugar a la ruleta rusa con mi cuerpo que bastante jugué en su momento, así que procuro guiarme por la razón y comer lo mejor posible para el tipo de actividad que llevo y nada más porque conozco mucha gente que hizo lo mismo y le fué bien la vida con ello y consiguió el objetivo al que pretendo yo llegar que no es otro que el día en que inevitablemente me llegue la muerte me encuentre en las mejores facultades físicas y psíquicas que me sean posibles y no siendo un estropajo humano y una carga para mi familia y la sociedad. Como llegó por ejemplo Vince Gironda que viviría más o menos años que otros (80 que tampoco es que sean poquitos) pero hasta el último día vivió en plenas facultades físicas, psíquicas y sexuales.

En resumen, yo personalmente por lo menos hasta que no esté demostrado sin género de dudas que esas megadosis de omega 3 que se toman muchísimos ahora son realmente beneficiosas, no producen efectos secundarios y no son otro engañabobos más de la industria consumista para lucrarse a base de la gente, no pienso tomarme ni una sola cápsula de esas cosas. 

Los demás hacer lo que querais que es vuestro cuerpo y vuestra vida.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (26 Oct 2017)

bueno en galicia muchos paisanos tiene a sus gallinas sueltas por las fincas y a las ovejas pastando al igual que a las vacas en estabulación libre, aún se puede conseguir sin problema.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Oct 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Te lo explico: si le preguntas a un señor lo que come y te dice que tres cuencos de arroz, cuatro boniatos, y sopa de miso con verduras, parece que sólo come carbohidratos.



Los estudios son de dietas de 1920 y 1949, todos los estudios nutricionales se hacen con encuestas, a ver si te crees que el Weston Price (que tampoco era un estudio nutricional per se), o cualquier estudio esgrimido por los paleos usa otra cosa que no sea encuestas para evaluar lo que comen los elementos de su población de estudio.

Falacia del hombre de paja. 



> Perto tanto el señor como tú estáis obviando que el arroz *no lo cuece en agua*, y que el caldo de la sopa de miso *no es sólo caldo de verduras*



¿y el miso tiene carne? ¿tú sabes qué es el miso?



> Adicionalmente, a todo al que se le veía falto de algo, se le enchufaban *infusiones de hígado de cerdo*, que no contaban como alimento porque se consideraban medicina:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Lo vas pillando? Esta gente tomaba caldo de hígado (que es prácticamente lo mismo que decir hígado disuelto en agua) y de pescado (que es lo mismo que decir colágeno en suspensión) para curar enfermedades, prevenir resfriados, como antipirético, etc hasta el punto de que cuando viene el frío *se agota el pescado en el mercado*, pero no lo llaman comida, sino *medicina*.



¿y tú tomas medicina todos los días? ¿o sólo cuándo estás enfermo? ¿cuántos días al año estaban enfermos esa gente? yo no me enfermo nunca y llevo diez años siendo vegano y resulta que esta gente que no tenía enfermedades crónicas y eran longevos estaban enfermos todo el tiempo y tenían que tomar su medicina magufa todo el tiempo.

Si fuera un alimento de diario y no algo excepcional, lo indicarían en la encuesta, "comemos hígado en sopa todos los días". 



> Cuando tienes más de 30 festivales al año, y aparte están los funerales, cumpleaños, bodas y otras celebraciones familiares, puede que la mayoría de los días comas muy pocas grasas, pero lo cierto es que tienes un día de fiesta casi cada semana.
> 
> Si a eso le añades todo lo que tomaban y no contaban como alimento, pues qué quieres que te diga, me parece que los datos, que *no son una media*, sino el ejemplo de menú de un día "normal", están bastante desvirtuados.



esto sí que te lo sacas de la manga. Cuando te interesa los datos de la dieta de una población son realistas, como la de los masai (que ni encuesta les hicieron, solo unas preguntitas, no es lo mismo), o la de los esquimales, pero cuando no, no te crees que en promedio apenas comían productos de origen animal.

Y es al revés, si alguno de los grupos destacase por su poca salud respecto de los otros, precisamente lo dirían en el estudio. Es por lo mismo que destacó el hecho de que en Noruego durante la segunda guerra mundial el índica de infartos y muertes derivadas de enfermedades coronarias de desplomó a la vez que el consumo de carne, que se lo llevaron los nazis, y volvió a elevarse a los promedios anteriores cuando se acabó la guerra y la gente pudo volver a comer su dieta de vikingo. 

Longevity and diet in Okinawa, Japan: the past, present and future. - PubMed - NCBI

Además está el hecho de que los nietos de esa gente ya está viviendo menos y teniendo más problemas de salud debido a que han aumentado su consumo de carne y de grasa, y eso que la coletilla final producto del sesgo de los propios investigadores está ahí. 




> ...y con los boniatos, que no son tan tristes como el arroz. De hecho, cuando las poblaciones de campo migraban a la ciudad y sustituían su dieta tradicional por el arroz (que era lo que se comía en las ciudades, principalmente por motivos logísticos), había unas epidemias de hipovitaminosis de arrea.



la hipovitaminosis se debe a una dieta pobre e hipocalórica. Si comes en exclusiva carne, puedes desarrollar escorbuto también. 



> Ni yo digo lo contrario. Lo que digo es que su salud *no se debe a los motivos que aduces*, sino a que suplementaban su aporte de micronutrientes y vitaminas de diferentes formas (por ejemplo, iraníes e hindúes, con comida *fuertemente especiada*), a que consumían esos carbohidratos en forma de alimentos de IG medio-bajo, a que practicaban un ayuno de al menos 12 horas a diario, y a que, además, practicaban ayunos más largos por motivos religiosos.
> 
> Puedes seguir dale que le das sacando ejemplos de poblaciones longevas que comen muchos carbohidratos, y yo te mostraré que todas ellas son explicables bajo la hipótesis del *control de la insulinemia*.
> 
> ...



y dale, la misma población japonesa continental y el grupo de los funcionarios entre la población de okinawa comía carbohidratos de alto IG, arroz blanco. Punto. ¿Me vas a decir que incluso los japoneses actuales, estadísticamente, no están más sanos que los occidentales, menos gordos y con un índice menor de enfermedades crónicas? O los chinos, sobre todo de la población rural estudiados en el estudio China. 

O la población de los andes, patata. 

Claro que si comes todo el día te vas a enfermar, pero si comes las calorías que necesitas, la dieta óptima a largo plazo para un población es una alta en carbohidratos, evidentemente no sólo carbohidratos, las verduras y las frutas son esenciales.



> Delicioso: traes un ejemplo de carnívoro muerto a los 40, y eso es válido.
> 
> Te llevas un owned sideral porque resulta que tu ejemplo de carnívoro resulta que era vegano, y "un caso no hace ciencia".
> 
> Y a continuación, pones otro ejemplo de carnívoro muerto a los 40, Jack London, y otra vez eso sí vale.



de verdad que tienes a comprensión lectora en el culo. 

Me equivoqué, pero es que además:



> "Animals were integral to Mark Twain's work as a writer from the first story that earned him national renown to pieces he wrote during his final years that remained unpublished at his death. Twain is famous for having crafted amusing and mordant quips about animals, as well as for having brought to life a cavalcade of animals who are distinctive, quirky, vividly drawn, and memorable. He is less known for being the most prominent American of his day to throw his weight firmly behind the movement for animal welfare...
> 
> Despite his disapproval of the wanton cruelty that hunting as a sport condoned, Twain did not object to killing animals for food...
> 
> ...



No era vegano. Anulas CUALQUIER estudio de nutrición porque todos se basan en encuestas y luego afirmas que sabes lo que comía un escritor del siglo XIX.

Tampoco parece que sepas lo que es el sarcasmo. 

Tampoco parece que hayas leído nada de Jack London, porque en más de un libro GLORIFICA la carne, achacando la debilidad de sus personajes en muchas ocasiones al hecho de que no han comido carne en días.

Y tenía una granja con cerdos y demás. Vamos, que muy vegano ni vegetariano no era. 

Y nuevamente el problema de la fiabilidad que he mencionado, estás dispuesto a creerte al instante lo que crees que apoya tu sesgo, sin capacidad de análisis objetivo alguno.

Luego el estudio China es caca porque lo dice una bloguera periodista :XX:



> Sí, te lo vuelvo a explicar si quieres: porque cuando se veían flojunos se apretaban unos caldos de hígado de cerdo (uno de los alimentos con más B12 que existe) que les arreglaban el cuerpo cosa fina.
> 
> Y porque en sus fiestas de guardar (que tocaban casi a una por semana) tomaban platos de carne, pero no de cortes magros que aportan proteína y gracias, sino de vísceras, estómago, hígado, etc. todo ello a tope de power.
> 
> Ah, y porque cocían su arroz en CALDO (de huesos de cerdo o de cola de pescado)



te agarras a un clavo ardiendo, si investigadores con sesgos parecidos a los tuyos dan esas tablas de consumo, es que son esas y no otras.

Lo de que cocían el arroz en caldo de cerdo de dónde lo sacas, ¿Mataban un cerdo todos los días? ¿Crees que tenían criaderos industriales o les traían cerdos de otra parte, incluso en la posguerra? 

30 festivales al año no son uno por semana, y el promedio estimado de consumo es el que es. Si no da para suplir las CDR de b12, pues no da.

Sin embargo hay muchos casos reconocidos de veganos sin suplementarse durante una vida y sin problemas. Hay casos documentados de producción endógena de B12 vía flora intestinal. 

Donald Watson, el inventor de la palabra vegano, se hizo vegano a los 15 años y no consumió suplementos de ningún tipo durante casi toda su vida, hasta que, ya anciano, empezó a consumir cereales fortificados. Murió a los 95 años en perfectas condiciones de salud.

Y no consumió sopas de hígado en todo ese tiempo.

Por cierto, el hígado tiene cantidades tóxicas de hierro hemo, así que no se puede andar comiendo todos los días porque te juegas problemas muy serios.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2017 at 16:07 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Una regla general de los veganos marxistas del tipo sunwukung, es que primero contestan con un insulto. Le demuestras que no tiene ni puta idea y luego te contesta con otro insulto y con otra estupidez y así hasta el infinito. Aquí le han demostrado mil veces que no tiene ni puta idea, pero el tío/a sigue inasequible al desaliento como si no fuera con él.
> 
> FORO DE VEGANOS YA a ver si nos quitamos toda la mierda lobotomizada que purula por aquí.



¿de dónde sacas que soy marxista? ¿tú también crees que una bloguera ha refutado el estudio China y te consideras que tienes alguna idea de nutrición?

Si aquí no se saben ni las tablas nutricionales.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2017 at 16:10 ----------




Adrenocromo dijo:


> El problema que yo veo en Sunwukung es que no entra al trapo. No va al quid de la cuestión, él mismo se aparta del debate. La hipótesis hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina es bastante sólida como explicación a la obesidad. Pero en lugar de rebatirla, él siempre hace lo mismo: habla de la salud en general. Se va a las blue zones, etc. Pero eso no tiene realmente nada que ver con cuáles son las causas de la obesidad, o si la hipótesis hiperinsulinemia-resistencia a la insulina es válida. Por ejemplo, le puse DOS veces en medio de una conversación un link a este artículo The cholesterol and calorie hypotheses are both dead publicado recientemente (2017) en la más prestigiosa revista británica de investigación farmacéutica, y que adopta punto por punto todas las hipótesis que se manejan en este hilo. Respuesta de Sunwukung: nada. ¿Por qué? No lo sé. Habría que preguntárselo a él.
> 
> También en otro sentido, él defiende la teoría de las calorías. Sin embargo yo he puesto decenas de estudios en los que se demuestra que a igual ingesta de calorías en estudios controlados en animales, al variar la frecuencia de ingesta, o los macronutrientes o incluso el tipo concreto de macronutriente -pero manteniendo el mismo nº de calorías- los animales engordan de forma diferente. Creo que esos resultados invalidan el diseñar una dieta atendiendo al nº de calorías. Sin embargo, tampoco he recibido ninguna respuesta satisfactoria a esa cuestión. Nada. Por eso Sunwukung me desespera.



no veo esa solidez cuando tienes millones de personas a lo largo de la historia consumiendo carbohidratos de alto IG (arroz y trigo blancos, dátiles, frutas dulces, patatas) y la obesidad es una epidemia de las sociedades industriales con un tipo de dieta con un perfil de macronutrientes muy específico.

Tener un pico de insulina o de azúcar en sangre después de comer es normal, dentro de unos parámetros, si es que sólo dura lo que tiene que durar (unas dos horas).

A menos que estés comiendo todo el día, ni siquiera el azúcar puro con una pastilla de vitaminas te debería dar problemas y así se ha registrado en modelos animales.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2017 at 16:20 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> El kilo de trigo eco baja de los 2€ y comprando un poco de cantidad baja del euro.
> 
> Una granja pequeña te saca 4000 pollos de 3kg en un mes, esa carne sale muy barata
> 
> ...



lo adictivo es el concepto pastel, 33% de cada nutriente. Eso es una orgía para el cerebro. 

Y luego hay ciertas sustancias en algunos alimentos, el trigo puede ser adictivo para algunas personas, y sobre todo la carne, la gran mayoría de las personas no conciben no comer carne todos los días y prácticamente en todas las comidas, y ahora para perder peso la comida base es carne a la plancha y un poco de verdura (nutricionalmente hablando un cero a la izquierda, no medio kilo de ensalada), así en todas las comidas principales.

Cuando se puede adelgazar perfectamente comiendo carbohidratos ad libitum pero sin nada de grasas externas. 

Algo tiene la carne que la hace adictiva, o varias cosas, como el prejuicio de las proteínas, cuando es el menor de los problemas a poco que se sepa algo de la composición nutricional de los alimentos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no veo esa solidez cuando tienes millones de personas a lo largo de la historia consumiendo carbohidratos de alto IG (arroz y trigo blancos, dátiles, frutas dulces, patatas) y la obesidad es una epidemia de las sociedades industriales con un tipo de dieta con un perfil de macronutrientes muy específico.
> 
> Tener un pico de insulina o de azúcar en sangre después de comer es normal, dentro de unos parámetros, si es que sólo dura lo que tiene que durar (unas dos horas).
> 
> A menos que estés comiendo todo el día, ni siquiera el azúcar puro con una pastilla de vitaminas te debería dar problemas y así se ha registrado en modelos animales.[



Veo de mi comentario ignoras el link al British Pharmaceutical Journal -otra vez- y lo que contiene, así como mi referencia a los estudios sobre las calorías; vamos, como siempre.

Vaya, qué sorpresa. ienso:


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Oct 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Veo de mi comentario ignoras el link al British Pharmaceutical Journal -otra vez- y lo que contiene, así como mi referencia a los estudios sobre las calorías; vamos, como siempre.
> 
> Vaya, qué sorpresa. ienso:



¿qué pretendes que me lea todos los estudios que referencia el artículo para ir señalando los errores uno a uno?

¿y tú te has leído los miles que he referenciado a través de una página que hace un resumen de la evidencia a favor de una dieta alta en carbohidratos y alimentos de origen vegetal?

Ya he señalado que la evidencia es consistente desde hace muuuchas décadas, tú alimentas a una especie animal, la que sea, con colesterol exógeno y desarrollará, antes o después, arteriosclerosis y otros problemas de salud, se lo quitas, y así coma azúcar a puñados, la arterosclerosis se revertirá.

Explica eso en base al modelo que proponéis.

En ese artículo no veo refutando esos miles de estudios.

La mayoría de los estudios que he visto que pretenden refutar todos los anteriores y, por tanto, apoyar una dieta alta en grasas y proteína de origen animal, comparan en exclusiva poblaciones con dietas ya de por sí altas en grasas, no comparan las dietas referenciadas en toda la bibliografía anterior, luego no están refutando nada.

Ese es sólo uno de los errores más grandes de esos estudios.

Y vuelvo a repetir, la obesidad es un problema moderno, no de poblaciones como la okinawense con montones de carbohidratos refinados (y no refinados). 

Walter Kempner, MD

aquí un ejemplo de miles de personas adelgazando con una dieta a base de arroz blanco. 

Según el modelo de la insulina debían de haber explotado todos y cada uno de ellos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Oct 2017)

angek dijo:


> Me refería al asunto de "integral" vs "no integral".
> 
> Es relativamente fácil encontrar granos integrales. Otra cosa es el precio por caloría. Cuya relación a nivel de macronutrientes no tiene por qué ir de la mano de un precio de mercado, por cierto.
> 
> ...



Bueno como suele decir Rauxa yo hablo del concepto carne, que puede estar hecho con la polla, pues claro, como una lechuga regada con agua de una central nucelar, lo mismico. Ahora bien ahí está el que tú te intereses por lo que comes, pollo de corral ecológico, carne roja de pasto, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Oct 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Los estudios son de dietas de 1920 y 1949, todos los estudios nutricionales se hacen con encuestas, a ver si te crees que el Weston Price (que tampoco era un estudio nutricional per se), o cualquier estudio esgrimido por los paleos usa otra cosa que no sea encuestas para evaluar lo que comen los elementos de su población de estudio.
> 
> Falacia del hombre de paja.



No digo que los estudios con encuestan no valgan. Lo que digo es que es fácil que en una encuesta no se tenga en cuenta *lo que no se ve*, como por ejemplo, el contenido del caldo en el que se cuecen los alimentos.

Si le preguntas y te dice que tres cuencos de arroz, eso no significa que ese arroz se haya cocido en agua, ni que sea arroz blanco _pelao y mondao_



> ¿y el miso tiene carne? ¿tú sabes qué es el miso?



Sí, claro, soja fermentada.
Lo que digo es que la sopa de miso no tiene por qué hacerse con caldo de verduras y soja nada más, y que de hecho lo común era usar caldo de pescado.



> ¿y tú tomas medicina todos los días? ¿o sólo cuándo estás enfermo? ¿cuántos días al año estaban enfermos esa gente? yo no me enfermo nunca y llevo diez años siendo vegano y resulta que esta gente que no tenía enfermedades crónicas y eran longevos estaban enfermos todo el tiempo y tenían que tomar su medicina magufa todo el tiempo.



¿Sabe lo que es la prevención? Si aún hoy, cuando llega el frío, se agotan en los mercados de Okinawa los pescados tradicionalmente usados en esas infusiones medicinales, es porque las toman como profiláctico, no sólo como tratamiento.



> Si fuera un alimento de diario y no algo excepcional, lo indicarían en la encuesta, "comemos hígado en sopa todos los días".



No, porque no lo consideraban comida sino suplemento/medicina. Si a usted le hicieran una encuesta sobre su dieta ¿Diría que toma infusiones de hierbaluisa para dormir, o no consideraría que eso contara como parte de la dieta?



> esto sí que te lo sacas de la manga. Cuando te interesa los datos de la dieta de una población son realistas, como la de los masai (que ni encuesta les hicieron, solo unas preguntitas, no es lo mismo), o la de los esquimales, pero cuando no, no te crees que en promedio apenas comían productos de origen animal.



Es lo que pone en el enlace: que los datos son de la comida típica de un día cualquiera, no una media.

Y en cualquier caso, yo no doy por bueno (ni por malo) ningún estudio poblacional paleo o no paleo. Eso son sesgos y proyecciones de su mente, que me quiere endosar la falta de rigor de que usted adolece.



> Y es al revés, si alguno de los grupos destacase por su poca salud respecto de los otros, precisamente lo dirían en el estudio. Es por lo mismo que destacó el hecho de que en Noruego durante la segunda guerra mundial el índica de infartos y muertes derivadas de enfermedades coronarias de desplomó a la vez que el consumo de carne, que se lo llevaron los nazis, y volvió a elevarse a los promedios anteriores cuando se acabó la guerra y la gente pudo volver a comer su dieta de vikingo.



¿En base a qué documentación? El paper se basa en encuestas de alimentación por un lado, y en base a registros de longevidad por otro. No existe un seguimiento de cohortes, por lo que tampoco existen datos segregados de longevidad por clases.

No digo que no sea así: sólo digo que el paper (y por tanto nosotros) NO PUEDE AFIRMAR NI DESMENTIR que los funcionarios vivieran lo mismo, más, o menos que el resto de okinawenses.

Así que cualquier argumentación basada en conjugar la dieta de un subconjunto poblacional y la esperanza de vida del total de la población es mera especulación sin fundamento.

Longevity and diet in Okinawa, Japan: the past, present and future. - PubMed - NCBI



> Además está el hecho de que los nietos de esa gente ya está viviendo menos y teniendo más problemas de salud debido a que han aumentado su consumo de carne y de grasa, y eso que la coletilla final producto del sesgo de los propios investigadores está ahí.



Causalidad, correlación, y tal y tal.

Lo correcto es decir que los nietos de esa gente ya están viviendo menos y teniendo más problemas de salud, y que han aumentado su consumo de carne y grasa.

Pero sospecho que han cambiado muchísimas más cosas que la mera sustitución de carbohidratos por carne y grasa animal. Así, a vuelapluma, apuesto a que:

- Los niveles de estrés están por las nubes
- Se han sustituido las técnicas tradicionales de cocina por otras más rápidas
- Ha habido un significativo aumento del consumo de azúcar y HFCS
- La actividad física es escasa o nula, sobre todo comparada con la de los campesinos de hace tres generaciones
- Se ha soslayado el consumo de carnes "menos dignas" (estómago, careta, hígado, vísceras, sesos, oreja, etc) porque la abundancia permite consumir sólo las partes "más nobles"
- Esos animales, además, ya no se crían al modo tradicional, sino de forma industrializada

Y si me pongo, le saco al menos 10 razones más para que las nuevas generaciones de okinawenses vivan menos que sus antepasados.

Es *su sesgo personal* el que ignora todo lo demás y se fija únicamente en que ahora comen más carne, y eso pese a que el estudio PURE (que veo que no ha comentado, no sé si porque el tocho sin maquetar que puso el forero Sion2012 le hacía _sangrar los hogos_ o porque su contenido deja los postulados que usted defiende sumidos en el fango) presenta sólida evidencia de que, en el rango alto-muy alto de consumo de carbohidratos, una sustitución de los mismos por grasa (LA QUE SEA) *reduce la prevalencia de muerte por todas las causas, y la de eventos cardíacos y cerebrovasculares*




> la hipovitaminosis se debe a una dieta pobre e hipocalórica. Si comes en exclusiva carne, puedes desarrollar escorbuto también.



La hipovitaminosis se debía a que comían arroz blanco, que esta hueco nutricionalmente, en lugar de las tradicionales batatas que eran ricas en muchas cosas.

Al mantener (más o menos) todo lo demás, el resultado era la hipovitaminosis, porque su dieta *ya no les aportaba todo lo necesario.*

REPITO: las epidemias de hipovitaminosis aparecían *de forma consistente* entre los campesinos emigrados a las urbes que cambiaban su alimentación tradicional basada en tubérculos, hortalizas y verduras por otra basada en el arroz.



> y dale, la misma población japonesa continental y el grupo de los funcionarios entre la población de okinawa comía carbohidratos de alto IG, arroz blanco. Punto.



No, punto no. Arroz blanco preparado de la manera tradicional, en grandes ollas en las que se cocía el arroz *para días*, cociendo el arroz no sólo con agua, sino con caldo, y aderezándolo en muchos casos con vinagre.

Todo ello modula el IG del arroz, que ya no sería alto, sino que quedaría más bien en el rango medio-bajo.



> ¿Me vas a decir que incluso los japoneses actuales, estadísticamente, no están más sanos que los occidentales, menos gordos y con un índice menor de enfermedades crónicas? O los chinos, sobre todo de la población *rural* estudiados en el estudio China.



Dejando a un lado que los asiáticos tienen una marcada tendencia a ser TOFI (flacos con cúmulos de grasa visceral), y que están "menos gordos", entre otras cosas, porque se usa el peso como indicador y se ignora que, genéticamente, los asiáticos tienen los huesos menos densos, los japoneses y los habitantes de la China rural *siguen comiendo mucho mejor que el occidental medio*, y no necesariamente porque coman poca carne (en Japón, carne comerán poca, pero lo que es pescado... son, simple y llanamente, el país que más pescado consume del mundo.



> O la población de los andes, patata.



Patata no, majete, chuño (que son patatas liofilizadas de manera tradicional) que, fíjese qué guasa, resulta que va hasta las trancas de polifenoles, almidón resistente y fibra y, de hecho, no es que tenga bajo IG, sino que reduce la glucemia en personas con diabetes tipo II

¿Tan aberrante le parece admitir que igual el problema no es de crabohidratos/grasas ni de animal/vegetal, sino de *equilibrio metabólico y de la flora bacteriana*?

¿Pese a que cada ejemplo que me trae le presento pruebas sólidas de que se ajusta sin problemas a mi explicación, y aún estoy esperando a que la suya explique la buena salud de la que gozamos los que hemos decidido dar mayor protagonismo a las grasas y limitar los carbohidratos?



> Claro que si comes todo el día te vas a enfermar, pero si comes las calorías que necesitas, la dieta óptima a largo plazo para un población es una alta en carbohidratos, evidentemente no sólo carbohidratos, las verduras y las frutas son esenciales.



Pues el PURE disiente con usted, 130.000 personas comiendo carbohidratos como fuente primaria de energía, y resulta que cuanto mayor era la proporción de carbohidratos, más mortalidad, más infartos y más derrames.



> de verdad que tienes a comprensión lectora en el culo.



No, señor. Usted dijo lo que dijo, y se entendía a la perfección. Quiso poner un ejemplo de carnívoro famoso muerto joven para usarlo como contraargumento y le salió rana.

Como resultó que su ejemplo no era lo que usted creía, reculó y dijo que "un caso no hace ciencia", pero no sin a la vez sacar a colación que no quería usted decir Mark Twain, sino Jack London (es decir, volviendo a la carga con un ejemplo puntual, pese a que acababa de decir que "un caso no hace ciencia")



> Me equivoqué, pero es que además:
> 
> 
> No era vegano.



Ni yo he dicho que lo fuera. Es usted el que decía que era ultracarnívoro y por eso murió joven, y luego resulta que más bien era defensor de los animales, otro forero decía que vegano, y luego ha resultado que ni chicha ni limoná, y que ENCIMA, murió a los 75 años, no a los 40...



> Anulas CUALQUIER estudio de nutrición porque todos se basan en encuestas y luego afirmas que sabes lo que comía un escritor del siglo XIX.



No anulo nada, insisto en considerar la muy explicable posibilidad de que, en una encuesta, no se hayan considerado todos los ingredientes de una comida *que el encuestado no preparaba personalmente*, y que casarían mucho mejor con la *tradición culinaria escrita y documentada* que lo que la encuesta recoge.



> Tampoco parece que sepas lo que es el sarcasmo.



Es lo que tienen los foros, que como se pierde la entonación y el lenguaje corporal, a veces se pierde la intención del mensaje. Para eso, y no para floodear, es para lo que supuestamente están los emoticonos 



> Tampoco parece que hayas leído nada de Jack London, porque en más de un libro GLORIFICA la carne, achacando la debilidad de sus personajes en muchas ocasiones al hecho de que no han comido carne en días.



Y García Márquez incluye en todos sus libros relaciones más que impropias entre hombres maduros y niñas prepúberes, y viceversa, y eso no implica que él mismo fuera un pederasta practicante.

Lo que sí está documentado es que London fue un animalista convencido, y que durante un tiempo renunció a comer carne animal. Más tarde abandonó esa práctica, pero desde luego en ningún caso era un carnívoro devoto...

...ni, ya puestos, murió por "exceso de carne", o igual sí, porque su muerte sigue siendo un misterio. Total, que para ser evidencia anecdótica, que vale más bien poco, encima era mala evidencia. Un ridículo argumentativo de proporciones épicas.



> Y tenía una granja con cerdos y demás. Vamos, que muy vegano ni vegetariano no era.
> 
> Y nuevamente el problema de la fiabilidad que he mencionado, estás dispuesto a creerte al instante lo que crees que apoya tu sesgo, sin capacidad de análisis objetivo alguno.
> 
> Luego el estudio China es caca porque lo dice una bloguera periodista :XX:



Proyectando de nuevo ¿Eh?
Yo acepto la evidencia que se me presenta documentada, y en concreto los datos del estudio de China me parecen perfectamente aceptables como evidencia empírica...

...con lo que no concuerdo es con la *interpretación sesgada* que sus autores dieron a los datos, y que además no explicaría otra casuística, como la que recoge el PURE.



> te agarras a un clavo ardiendo, si investigadores con sesgos parecidos a los tuyos dan esas tablas de consumo, es que son esas y no otras.



Esas tablas, según el propio estudio, documentan el menú típico o moda, es decir, el más repetido, pero ni el único, ni la media de consumos, ni, como proponía antes, estarán basados en datos de primera mano de quien PREPARABA el alimento y por tanto conocía todos los ingredientes.



> Lo de que cocían el arroz en caldo de cerdo de dónde lo sacas, ¿Mataban un cerdo todos los días? ¿Crees que tenían criaderos industriales o les traían cerdos de otra parte, incluso en la posguerra?



Ni siquiera cocían arroz todos los días, y en cualquier caso, no sé si por desahogado o por vegano, parece usted no saber que los huesos, los pobres, los cuecen una y otra vez hasta que no les queda nada que ofrecer...

...y en cualquier caso, si bien de cerdos andaban escasos y puede que se reservaran para eventos señalados, la última vez que miré, Okinawa era una ISLA (y no muy grande) rodeada de ese sitio donde viven peces y tal...

...ah, sí, el OCÉANO PACÍFICO



> 30 festivales al año no son uno por semana, y el promedio estimado de consumo es el que es. Si no da para suplir las CDR de b12, pues no da.



30 festivales al año, más celebraciones familiares: nacimientos, cumpleaños, bodas y hasta funerales (en *su propio enlace* se menciona que *hasta en los funerales se servía cerdo*), no hace falta mucho para que te salgan cerca de 45-50 "días de fiesta", y como el año tiene 52 semanas, pues "casi" uno por semana, que es lo que venía diciendo.



> Sin embargo hay muchos casos reconocidos de veganos sin suplementarse durante una vida y sin problemas. Hay casos documentados de producción endógena de B12 vía flora intestinal.
> 
> Donald Watson, el inventor de la palabra vegano, se hizo vegano a los 15 años y no consumió suplementos de ningún tipo durante casi toda su vida, hasta que, ya anciano, empezó a consumir cereales fortificados. Murió a los 95 años en perfectas condiciones de salud.
> 
> Y no consumió sopas de hígado en todo ese tiempo.



¿Sabe por qué no se acepta la evidencia anecdótica como argumento científico?

Porque las variables de confusión serían legión, y el sesgo de supervivencia nos haría fijarnos únicamente en Watson y el payo que tenía flora mágica viviendo en su colon, y olvidarnos de las hordas de veganos con carencias vitamínicas que no han vivido hasta los 95 años ni nada que se le parezca.

Los okinawenses, en cambio, son una POBLACIÓN consistentemente longeva, así que hay suficientes datos como para tratar de extraer de lo que tienen en común entre sí y distinto con otros, qué es lo que les hace longevos.



> Por cierto, el hígado tiene cantidades tóxicas de hierro hemo, así que no se puede andar comiendo todos los días porque te juegas problemas muy serios.



Ya me despisto. ¿Cómo hemos pasado de "sólo verdurita" a "hígado de forma puntual, sólo cuando estaban enfermos" y a "hígado todos los días"?



> no veo esa solidez cuando tienes millones de personas a lo largo de la historia consumiendo carbohidratos de alto IG (arroz y trigo blancos, dátiles, frutas dulces, patatas) y la obesidad es una epidemia de las sociedades industriales con un tipo de dieta con un perfil de macronutrientes muy específico.



FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALSO

De alto IG, nada, monada.
Y en cualquier caso, ayunos de 12 horas o más y actividad física.



> Tener un pico de insulina o de azúcar en sangre después de comer es normal, dentro de unos parámetros, si es que sólo dura lo que tiene que durar (unas dos horas).
> 
> A menos que *estés comiendo todo el día*, ni siquiera el azúcar puro con una pastilla de vitaminas te debería dar problemas y así se ha registrado en *modelos animales*.



Sí. El problema es cuando ese pico es tan pronunciado que dispara el mecanismo del hambre una y otra vez, de suerte que lo que se tiene es *la insulina permanentemente elevada*

Los modelos animales, salvo que sean de alimentación _ad libitum_, tampoco valen: el problema es que los alimentos de alto IG inducen *sobreconsumo*



> lo adictivo es el concepto pastel, 33% de cada nutriente. Eso es una orgía para el cerebro.
> 
> Y luego hay ciertas sustancias en algunos alimentos, el trigo puede ser adictivo para algunas personas, y sobre todo la carne, la gran mayoría de las personas no conciben no comer carne todos los días y prácticamente en todas las comidas, y ahora para perder peso la comida base es carne a la plancha y un poco de verdura (nutricionalmente hablando un cero a la izquierda, no medio kilo de ensalada), así en todas las comidas principales.



Qué raro.
Yo juraría que, cuando algo es adictivo, la única forma de superar esa adicción es retirar la _dronja_ por completo, y que cualquier recaída da al traste con todo el trabajo anterior...

¿Cómo es, entonces, que algunos "adictos a la carne" somos capaces de pasarnos varios días sin comer, y en cambio los "adictos a los procesados" se marean si se pasan más de 3 o 4 horas sin su chute?

¿Cómo es que podemos comer carne, o no comerla, y tan frescos, y los farinaceofílicos no saben qué hacer de su vida sin refinados, sufriendo auténtico síndrome de abstinencia del azúcar?

Y sobre todo ¿Cómo es que los veganos moderados pueden comer carne en eventos sociales y al día siguiente seguir con sus verduritas sin problemas, y en cambio a los que nos hemos desintoxicado del azúcar, es probarlo y volver a pasar por todo el proceso de los _sugar cravings_, la _keto flu_ y el tener que hacer uso de notable fuerza de voluntad para volver a abandonar la _dronja_?



> Cuando se puede adelgazar perfectamente comiendo carbohidratos ad libitum pero sin nada de grasas externas.



FAAAALSO. O al menos, una media verdad, que son las peores mentiras.

Carbohidratos _ad libitum_ de cantidad, es posible.
Carbohidratos _ad libitum_ en el sentido de "los que yo quiera", un mojón como un piano.

Usted coma pan, pasta requetecocida y azúcar _ad libitum_, y a ver si no se pone como Pavarotti, aunque no le eche a la comida ni gotica de aceite.



> Algo tiene la carne que la hace adictiva, o varias cosas, como el prejuicio de las proteínas, cuando es el menor de los problemas a poco que se sepa algo de la composición nutricional de los alimentos.



No, qué va.
Demostrado ha quedado que si hay algo adictivo, no es la carne, pero ni de lejos.
Que pueda haber prejuicios culturales que lleven a pensar que comer sin carne no es comer, se lo acepto.
Igual pasa con el pan.

Pero reacciones de adicto, esas con la carne no se dan como sí se dan con los hidratos refinados.

---------- Post added 27-oct-2017 at 11:20 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿qué pretendes que me lea todos los estudios que referencia el artículo para ir señalando los errores uno a uno?
> 
> ¿y tú te has leído los miles que he referenciado a través de una página que hace un resumen de la evidencia a favor de una dieta alta en carbohidratos y alimentos de origen vegetal?



¿Y que hacemos con el PURE? Porque ese va directo a la yugular.

Poblaciones con carbos >70% muriéndose más de todo que los que comen menos carbos...

...eso sí, en ambos casos *carbos refinados y de baja calidad*, que es a lo que vamos siempre.

Si es que toda su evidencia NO CONTRADICE el postulado principal, que reza que lo malo es *vivir de hidratos rápidos sin fibra*.



> Ya he señalado que la evidencia es consistente desde hace muuuchas décadas, tú alimentas a una especie animal, la que sea, con colesterol exógeno y desarrollará, antes o después, arteriosclerosis y otros problemas de salud, se lo quitas, y así coma azúcar a puñados, la arterosclerosis se revertirá.
> 
> Explica eso en base al modelo que proponéis.



Otra vez: la aterosclerosis tiene un componente NECESARIO, que es la existencia de materia prima para la formación de ateromas (a.k.a. colesterol) y un componente CAUSAL, que es la inflamación vascular.

POR SUPUESTO que sin colesterol se reduce la aterosclerosis: sin ladrillos, no hay muro. Pero la CAUSA de la aterosclerosis no es el colesterol, como la causa del muro no son los ladrillos.

Los ateromas son la *respuesta orgánica a un daño vascular*, pero igual que si tienes déficit de calcio y vitamina D, padecerás raquitismo y tus huesos serán quebradizos porque no tienes con qué reforzarlos, si tienes déficit de colesterol, aunque sufras inflamación y daño vascular, no tendrás ateromas porque no tendrás con qué fabricarlos.

El error es pensar que el problema son los ateromas, y no el proceso de daño vascular que requiere el parcheado con ateromas.

Ese error es el que ha llevado a sobremedicar al personal para bajarle el colesterol sin que los efectos en la mortalidad sean, de hecho, siquiera neutros: es que la gente con el colesterol artificialmente bajo *se muere más*.

Así que sí, si atiborras a animales con colesterol, les salen las placas ateromatosas que no les salían, precisamente, con déficit de colesterol.

Y si les quitas el colesterol, aunque los apipes de azúcar, las placas desaparecerán porque no tienen con qué mantenerlas, por mucha falta que les hagan.



> En ese artículo no veo refutando esos miles de estudios.
> 
> La mayoría de los estudios que he visto que pretenden refutar todos los anteriores y, por tanto, apoyar una dieta alta en grasas y proteína de origen animal, comparan en exclusiva poblaciones con dietas ya de por sí altas en grasas, no comparan las dietas referenciadas en toda la bibliografía anterior, luego no están refutando nada.
> 
> Ese es sólo uno de los errores más grandes de esos estudios.



Pues en el PURE hacen lo opuesto: descalificar una dieta con exceso de carbohidratos refinados, así que...

Si el PURE demuestra demasiados carbos son peor que la SAD, y los estudios que enlaza Adrenocromo demuestran que una dieta alta en grasas es mejor que la SAD, por la propiedad transitiva...




> Y vuelvo a repetir, la obesidad es un problema moderno, no de poblaciones como la okinawense con montones de carbohidratos refinados (y no refinados).



Y muchas otras cosas más, aparte de los carbohidratos, que además no eran refinados por mucho que usted insista con sus argumentos _ad nauseam_



> Walter Kempner, MD
> 
> aquí un ejemplo de miles de personas adelgazando con una dieta a base de arroz blanco.
> 
> Según el modelo de la insulina debían de haber explotado todos y cada uno de ellos.



Y hablando de _ad nauseam_, vuelve usted a la carga con el zumbado del Kempner, que tenía que amenazar y hasta violentar a sus pacientes para que no se saltaran la dieta...

...y que según el modelo de la insulina no tenían en absoluto que haber explotado, ya que las cantidades de alimento proporcionadas no daban ni para generar una ligera insulinorresistencia, por muy de alto IG que fueran.

Porque no es sólo alto IG, es la combinación de alto IG, reflejo del hambre estimulado por el altibajo en la glucemia, sobrealimentación, y vuelta la mula al trigo.

Si te dan una dieta consistente en arroz hervido, soso y escaso, pa chasco que no pierdas peso...

...otra cosa es lo que suceda cuando Kempner abre la puerta de la celda y te suelta, famélico y con el metabolismo muerto, otra vez al mundo *real* en el que puedes comer lo que quieras.

Recordemos que *todas las dietas funcionan* (pierdes peso) pero *muy pocas sirven para algo* (porque lo vuelves a recuperar, _and then some_)


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Oct 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> La gente de los pueblos tiene la capacidad de comer carne de muy buena calidad, pero a la hora de la verdad poca lo hace, simplemente porque no hay una cultura de comer sano, lo normal es que tengan las gallinas medio encerradas a base de pienso para ponedoras.
> Los cerdos, encerrados todo el día en la cuadra a base de piensos hasta la matanza y así con todo, el que haga las cosas bien y a capricho no te lo va a vender...



En mi pueblo mucha gente de Zaragoza mantiene pequeños huertos. Si te organizas, con atenderlo el fin de semana, te hace el avío.
La gente planta cosas que puedes encontrar muy baratas en cualquier parte. Esperan a que las cosas alcancen un tamaño que hace que cojan unos cosechones que no tienen sentido.

Por ejemplo, plantas calabacines. Salen todos más o menos a la vez, con lo que si dejas crecer los frutos te juntas con 50 kg de calabacines sin darte cuenta. Joder, coge los calabacines tiernos cuando miden 15 cm y verás qué delicia, que cuando pesan más de un kilo no valen ni para las gallinas.

Y además sulfatan, y utilizan plantero industrial de alta productividad ¿para qué?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Oct 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En mi pueblo mucha gente de Zaragoza mantiene pequeños huertos. Si te organizas, con atenderlo el fin de semana, te hace el avío.
> La gente planta cosas que puedes encontrar muy baratas en cualquier parte. Esperan a que las cosas alcancen un tamaño que hace que cojan unos cosechones que no tienen sentido.
> 
> Por ejemplo, plantas calabacines. Salen todos más o menos a la vez, con lo que si dejas crecer los frutos te juntas con 50 kg de calabacines sin darte cuenta. Joder, coge los calabacines tiernos cuando miden 15 cm y verás qué delicia, que cuando pesan más de un kilo no valen ni para las gallinas.
> ...



La gente del campo hace un uso de herbicidas, pesticidas, etc. que pone los pelos de punta.

Pero no sólo para lo que venden, sino para lo de su propio consumo.

Una puta y triste locura.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Oct 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En mi pueblo mucha gente de Zaragoza mantiene pequeños huertos. Si te organizas, con atenderlo el fin de semana, te hace el avío.
> La gente planta cosas que puedes encontrar muy baratas en cualquier parte. Esperan a que las cosas alcancen un tamaño que hace que cojan unos cosechones que no tienen sentido.
> 
> Por ejemplo, plantas calabacines. Salen todos más o menos a la vez, con lo que si dejas crecer los frutos te juntas con 50 kg de calabacines sin darte cuenta. Joder, coge los calabacines tiernos cuando miden 15 cm y verás qué delicia, que cuando pesan más de un kilo no valen ni para las gallinas.
> ...





Adrenocromo dijo:


> La gente del campo hace un uso de herbicidas, pesticidas, etc. que pone los pelos de punta.
> 
> Pero no sólo para lo que venden, sino para lo de su propio consumo.
> 
> Una puta y triste locura.



En mi pueblo la gente usa glifosato como si fuese agua bendita.

Eso sí, yo tengo un pequeño huerto en el que no echamos ninguna mierda, las malas hierbas se arrancan a mano y los tomates saben a tomate. Los frutos secos se recogen en media hora y tenemos para todo el año sin pagar salvajadas en el mercado.

Fruta, con cuidar un poco los árboles ya tienes. También hacemos nuestro propio vino, sin sulfitos ni mierdas. Lo que más trabajo da son las fresas, no merece ni la pena doblar tanto el lomo para 4 contadas. Quiero poner arándanos, pero me temo que hace demasiado calor para ello. Las uvas son la fuente de antocianinas española, para qué más.

Por lo demás es muy agradable darse un paseo por la naturaleza y cultivar tus propios alimentos. Si has tenido la oportunidad de ser tú quien plante los árboles frutales, llegas a cogerles cariño como si fuese una mascota a la que has visto crecer.


----------



## AtomAnt (27 Oct 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> La gente de los pueblos tiene la capacidad de comer carne de muy buena calidad, pero a la hora de la verdad poca lo hace, simplemente porque no hay una cultura de comer sano, lo normal es que tengan las gallinas medio encerradas a base de pienso para ponedoras.
> Los cerdos, encerrados todo el día en la cuadra a base de piensos hasta la matanza y así con todo, el que haga las cosas bien y a capricho no te lo va a vender...



Exacto, hay mucho mito ahí. Este mismo fin de semana pasado me contaba una chica que su tía (de un pueblo de Lugo) tenía a las gallinas metidas en jaulas como las de las granjas y parte de la alimentación era de pienso industrial. Cuando la sobrina le decía que para tener así las gallinas era mejor que no las tuviese, la respuesta fue "y qué voy a hacer, ¿comprar huevos?".

Donde no hay no se puede pedir. Para muchos la cuestión no está entre trabajar más para comer mejor, sino entre trabajar más para no comprar en el supermercado. Al final acaban comiendo la misma mierda, enfermando animales, sulfatando a muerte, etc.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Oct 2017)

bueno ultimamente estoy comiendo todo tipo de guarradas pero se acabó, en noviembre y diciembre recuperamos la senda jejejeje. Cero harinas, procesados, y una limitada ingesta de fruta, también voy a prescindir de la miel, y de la pizza semanal que me concedía hasta ahora. O sea dieta cetogénica con ayuno intermitente, 2 comidas diarias (20/4).

comida 1: carne con verdura, huevos, pescado, champiñones, legumbres... Cada día un plato normal, pero nada de macarrones, ni precocinados.
comida 2: frutos secos con nibs de cacao y un chupito de aceite de oliva virgen extra (lo del chupito hace gracia a la gente XD)

a ver si pongo en orden el armario de los suplementos que tomo muchas historias, quizá demasiadas, esto de iHerb es adictivo. Pero entre mis imprescindibles está el melón amargo y la ashwagandha.

en esta ocasión creo que voy a prescindir del omega 3 y del aceite de coco, estoy hastiado de ellos. Vamos a confiar en el aceite de oliva virgen extra que también tiene bastante "poder cetogénico".


----------



## sada (30 Oct 2017)

chupito de aceite ???


----------



## Carlx (30 Oct 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> bueno ultimamente estoy comiendo todo tipo de guarradas pero se acabó, en noviembre y diciembre recuperamos la senda jejejeje. Cero harinas, procesados, y una limitada ingesta de fruta, también voy a prescindir de la miel, y de la pizza semanal que me concedía hasta ahora. O sea dieta cetogénica con ayuno intermitente, 2 comidas diarias (20/4).
> 
> comida 1: carne con verdura, huevos, pescado, champiñones, legumbres... Cada día un plato normal, pero nada de macarrones, ni precocinados.
> comida 2: frutos secos con nibs de cacao y un chupito de aceite de oliva virgen extra (lo del chupito hace gracia a la gente XD)
> ...



El término medio es mejor no?

Desayuno, comida y cena minimizando hidratos y sin azúcares y listo joder...


----------



## sada (31 Oct 2017)

Dietas: La dieta LCHF: la que algunos médicos han empezado a recomendar. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida
arriba hilo

---------- Post added 31-oct-2017 at 14:28 ----------

Keto Diet Weight-Loss Transformation | POPSUGAR Fitness
se recomienda usar traductor

existe la muchacha 
C A I T ðŸŒ» (@_ketocait) â€¢ Instagram photos and videos


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2017)

en un ayuno me hayo. 25 horas. solo café


----------



## Qui (2 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> en un ayuno me hayo. 25 horas. solo café



Ánimo, está chupado.


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Ánimo, está chupado.



pues no me queda otra, estoy en el curro y no tengo nada que comer hasta las 16:30 que llegue a casa.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> La gente se siente bien con una dieta vegana por sus beneficios purificadores y desintoxicantes. Pero después de la purificación, se necesita reparación y nutrición. Sin grasas ni proteínas animales, el cuerpo no se repara ni se nutre.



Creo que habría que multar a quien va por ahí soltando estas afirmaciones aberrantes que quien les haga caso se van a joder la salud.

Además de que se contradice. Si la dieta vegetariana desintoxica es porque las carnes le han intoxicado previamente. Desintoxicarse y repararse es algo simultáneo hecho por el cuerpo.

Es como decir que los toros no están nutridos por ser vegetarianos.
:XX:

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 20:49 ----------




sada dijo:


> en un ayuno me ha*y*o. 25 horas. solo café



Es hallo, de hallar.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (2 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Creo que habría que multar a quien va por ahí soltando estas afirmaciones aberrantes que quien les haga caso se van a joder la salud.
> 
> Además de que se contradice. Si la dieta vegetariana desintoxica es porque las carnes le han intoxicado previamente. Desintoxicarse y repararse es algo simultáneo hecho por el cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Pues tendra que aclarar un poco donde esta el disparate, Mauser tiene mas razon que un santo.

Algunos veganos, los que lo hacen bien, dejan tambien todo lo procesado porque meten entre otras mierdas farinaceas, aditivos de origen animal, lactosas, prototeinas de leche, grasas animales, etc.

Se deaintoxican porque aumentan enormemente la ingesta de verdura fresca.

Luego pasa el tiempo y bajan laa reservas de vitaminas (sobre todo la b12), algunos aminoacidos y algo que no se menciona suficiente, grasas saturadas de origen animal, y grasas de cualquier otro tipo son deficitarias en la dieta y el organismo hace crack por varios flancos.


----------



## autsaider (2 Nov 2017)

Imagino que aquí hay muchos que se suplementan. ¿Podéis pasaros por este hilo a responder?

La industria de los suplementos acojona


----------



## Rauxa (3 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Creo que habría que multar a quien va por ahí soltando estas afirmaciones aberrantes que quien les haga caso se van a joder la salud.
> 
> Además de que se contradice. Si la dieta vegetariana desintoxica es porque las carnes le han intoxicado previamente. Desintoxicarse y repararse es algo simultáneo hecho por el cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Normalmente cuando uno se hace vegano y lo hace por salud, implica tb:
- dejar de fumar
-dejar de beber
- dejar de tomar bollería, chuches
- dejar de comer fritos

Lógicamente el dejar esos hábitos, se mejora sí o sí. El problema es que se piensan que la mejora de la salud viene dada por dejar de comer huevos y chuletones. 
Dejo de tomar ciertos refinados, azúcares, grasas trans y a cambio como más frutas y verduras. Win-win.

Esto es como las pastillas adelgazamiento.
Tómase 1 al día y además, coma más verdura, no coma bollería y deje el alcohol y haga un poco de ejercicio. Resultado: 5 kilos menos en 1 mes. 
¿Y gracias a qué? Pues a las pastillas ::

Como ya han dicho, una vez desintoxicado el cuerpo (de refinados, grasas malas...), o empezamos a comer comida REAL (animales incluidos), o tendremos carencias de todo tipo.

El otro día leí, que un vegano, de promedio, lo es como mucho 4 años seguidos. 
Que muchos lo son de boquilla, pero a la hora de la verdad, que si jamoncito, que si tortillita...:rolleye:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Normalmente cuando uno se hace vegano y lo hace por salud, implica tb:
> - dejar de fumar
> -dejar de beber
> - dejar de tomar bollería, chuches
> ...



no se si conoceis al personaje este, Lobo Estepario, está poniendose de moda gracias a Forocochia.

pues eso, que se supone que el fulano es vegano, tiene un cuerpo de la hostia, pero........ atencion atencion...... a ciertos ingredientes de sus ensaladas XDXD

[youtube]yk0PX70gF1M[/youtube]


----------



## Ultra Chad (3 Nov 2017)

*La conspiración del azúcar (Traducción)*


*La Conspiracion del Azucar*

_En 1972, un científico británico, encendió la alarma que era el azúcar – Y no la grasa – el mayor problema para nuestra salud. Pero este hallazgo fue ridiculizado y su reputación arruinada. Como fue que los mayores científicos en el campo de la nutrición, se equivocaron por tanto tiempo?_

Link Original: The sugar conspiracy | Ian Leslie | Society | The Guardian

*Por Ian Leslie*
Robert Lustig es un endocrinólogo infantil de la Universidad de California, especialista en obesidad infantil. Una de sus conferencias de 90 minutos del año 2009 titulada: “La amarga verdad”, fue vista mas de seis millones de veces en YouTube. En ella, Lustig argumenta con fuerza que la fructosa, una forma de azúcar, presente en casi todo lo que comemos actualmente, es un “veneno”, culpable de la epidemia de obesidad en EEUU.
Un año antes que su video fuera publicado, Lustig en una conferencia de bioquímicos en Adelaide, Australia, dio una charla similar. Un científico de la audiencia se le aproximo y le dijo: - Seguramente, Usted ha leído a Yudkin. Lustig negó con su cabeza. -John Yudkin-, dijo el científico,- fue un investigador británico, profesor de nutrición, que encendió la alarma sobre el azúcar en 1972, en un libro llamado “Pura, Blanca y Mortal”-.
“Si solo una pequeña fracción de lo que nosotros conocemos, sobre los efectos del azúcar, fuera revelado, en relación a cualquier otro aditivo usado en la comida”, escribió Yudkin, “esta sustancia seria prohibida”. Su libro, lo hizo, pero Yudkin pago un alto precio por esto. Importantes nutricionistas en combinación con la industria, destrozaron su reputación, y su carrera, nunca mas se recupero. El científico murió en 1995, un hombre decepcionado y olvidado.
Quizás el científico australiano pretendió hacerle una advertencia amistosa. Lustig fue ciertamente poniendo su reputación académica en riesgo cuando se embarcó en una campaña de alto perfil contra el azúcar. Pero, a diferencia de Yudkin, Lustig está respaldado por un viento científico de cola. Leemos casi todas las semanas, nuevas investigaciones sobre los efectos nocivos del azúcar en nuestro cuerpo. En los EE.UU., la última edición de las directrices dietéticas oficiales del gobierno incluye una tapa sobre el consumo de azúcar. En el Reino Unido, el canciller George Osborne, ha anunciado un nuevo impuesto a las bebidas azucaradas. El azúcar se ha convertido en el enemigo número uno de la dieta.
Esto representa un cambio dramático en la prioridad. Durante las ultimas tres décadas en nutrición, el archi villano fue la grasa saturada. En la década del 60, cuando Yudkin estaba llevando a cabo su investigación sobre los efectos del azúcar, una nueva ortodoxia nutricional estaba en el proceso de afirmarse. Su principio fundamental era que una dieta sana era una dieta baja en grasa. Yudkin encabezo a un grupo cada vez menor de disidentes que se creían que el azúcar y no la grasa, era la causa más probable de enfermedades como la obesidad, las enfermedades del corazón y diabetes. Pero en el momento en que escribió su libro, los lideres del campo nutricional, habían sido capturados por los defensores de la hipótesis de la grasa alimentaria como causa. Yudkin se encontró luchando en la retaguardia, y fue derrotado.
No solo derrotado, en efecto fue enterrado. Cuando Lustig retorno a California, buscó “Puro, blanca y Mortal” en las librerías y on line, sin ningún resultado. Finalmente, localizó una copia después de haber presentado una solicitud a la biblioteca de la universidad. Al leer la introducción de Yudkin, sintió un shock de reconocimiento.
“Mierda”, dijo Lustig, “Este hombre dijo lo mismo que yo, pero 35 años antes!”
En 1980, después de una largo debate con algunos de los mas conocidos especialistas en nutrición de Estados Unidos, el gobierno emitió sus primeras directrices dietéticas. Estas directrices reguirian las dietas de cientos de millones de personas. Los médicos basaron sus consejos en ellas, y las empresas de alimentos desarrollaron sus productos para cumplir con ellas. Su influencia se extendió más allá de los EE.UU. Y en 1983, el gobierno del Reino Unido emitió consejos que seguían de cerca su ejemplo.
La principal recomendación de ambos gobiernos, fue limitar la ingesta de grasas saturadas y colesterol (era la primera vez que se recomendaba al publico comer menos de algo, mas que comer suficiente de todo). Los consumidores, mansamente obedecieron. Se reemplazo carne y salchichas con pasta y arroz, manteca con margarina y aceites vegetales, huevos con cereales y leche entera por leche descremada o jugo de naranja. Esta medida en lugar de ser mas saludable, creo mas obesos y enfermos.
Mirando un gráfico de las tasas de obesidad de la posguerra, se hace evidente que algo cambió después de 1980. En los EE.UU., la curva se eleva gradualmente hasta que, a principios de 1980, se despega como un avión. Sólo el 12% de los estadounidenses eran obesos en 1950, 15% en 1980, 35% en 2000. En el Reino Unido, la línea fue plana durante décadas, hasta mediados de los 1980, momento en que también comienza a elevarse. Sólo el 6% de los británicos eran obesos en 1980. En los próximos 20 años esa cifra se triplicara. Hoy en día, dos tercios de los británicos son obesos o tienen sobrepeso, haciendo de este el país más gordo en la UE. La diabetes de tipo 2, estrechamente relacionados con la obesidad, ha aumentado en tándem en ambos países.
En el mejor de los casos, podemos concluir que las directrices oficiales no lograron su objetivo; en el peor, que nos llevaron a una catástrofe de salud desde hace décadas. Naturalmente, entonces, una búsqueda de culpables ha surgido. Los científicos son convencionalmente figuras apolíticas, pero en estos días, los investigadores de nutrición escriben editoriales y libros y parecen activistas ecológicos, alertando con denuncias verdaderas sobre “big sugar” (la gran industria atrás del azúcar) y la comida rápida. Nadie podría haber predicho, dicen, cómo los fabricantes de alimentos responderían a la medida cautelar contra la grasa – y lo hicieron vendiéndonos yogures bajos en grasa repletos con azúcar, y panificados con abundantes grasas trans que destrozaron nuestros hígados.
Ante este fracaso, los especialistas en nutrición de esa época, se molestaron con la prensa por distorsionar sus hallazgos, con los políticos por no hacer caso de ellos, y con el resto de nosotros por “comer mucho y movernos poco”. En resumen, todo el mundo – la industria, los medios de comunicación, los políticos, los consumidores - fueron culpables. A excepción de los científicos.
Pero no era imposible prever que la demonizacion de la grasa podría ser un error. La energía de los alimentos viene a nosotros en tres formas: grasas, carbohidratos y proteínas. Dado que la proporción de energía que obtenemos de la proteína tiende a permanecer estable, sea cual sea nuestra dieta, una dieta baja en grasa significa, efectivamente, una dieta alta en carbohidratos. El hidrato de carbono más versátil y agradable al paladar es el azúcar, sobre el cual John Yudkin ya había realizado serias advertencias. En 1974, la revista médica del Reino Unido, The Lancet, hizo una advertencia acerca de las posibles consecuencias de recomendar reducciones en grasa de la dieta: "La cura no debe ser peor que la enfermedad."
Aún así, sería razonable suponer que Yudkin perdió este argumento simplemente porque, en 1980, existía mas evidencia acumulada contra la grasa que contra el azúcar.
Después de todo, así es como funciona la ciencia, ¿verdad?
Como parece cada vez más probable, si el asesoramiento nutricional en el que hemos confiado durante 40 años estaba profundamente equivocado, este error no puede ser atribuido al ocultamiento de información de las corporaciones alimentarias y tampoco puede pasar como un error científico inocente. Lo qué le hicieron a la teoría de John Yudkin lo demuestra. Esto es algo que los científicos se hicieron a si mismos y, en consecuencia, a nosotros.
Tendemos a creer que los herejes, son opositores; son individuos con compulsión a burlarse de la sabiduría convencional, pero a veces un hereje es solamente un pensador, que mantiene la vista en el mismo punto, cuando todos los demás se dieron vuelta 180° y empiezan a mirar otra cosa. Cuando en 1957 John Yudkin, planteo su hipótesis que el azúcar era un peligro para la salud publica, fue tomado seriamente, pero 14 años después, cuando se retiro, tanto la teoría como el actor fueron ridiculizados y marginados. En la actualidad, el trabajo de Yudkin, esta siendo reflotado posterior a su muerte por una nueva corriente científica.
Estas fluctuaciones bruscas en la teoría de Yudkin tiene poco que ver con el método científico, y mucho que ver con la forma poco científica en la que el campo de la nutrición se ha comportado en los últimos años. Esta historia, que ha comenzado a surgir en la década pasada, empezó a ganar la atención del público gracias a personas ajenas a la ciencia, y por escépticos en lugar de los lideres de la nutrición. En su libro, “The Big Fat Surprise”, la periodista Nina Teicholz relata la historia de la teoría por la cual las grasas saturadas causan enfermedades del corazón, y revela la evolución de esta idea, que paso por controvertida teoría, hasta verdad aceptada, no avalada por el método científico, sino por la influencia de una pocas personalidades de gran poder.
El libro de Teicholz también describe cómo un establishment de destacados científicos de la nutrición, inseguros acerca de su autoridad médica y atentos a las amenazas a la misma, exageraron el valor de las dietas bajas en grasa, contra toda evidencia o argumento contrario a sus ideas . John Yudkin era sólo su primera y más eminente víctima.
Hoy en día, como los nutricionistas tienen dificultades para comprender un desastre de salud que no solo no pudieron predecir, sino que hasta pueden haber precipitado, el campo nutricional, se encuentra en un período doloroso de re-evaluación. Lentamente esta dejando de prohibir grasas y colesterol, y comenzaron a endurecer sus advertencias sobre el azúcar, aunque no tan enfáticamente para dar un giro de 180° a sus recomendaciones. Lo curioso que muchos de sus miembros destacados todavía conservan un instinto colectivo de difamar a aquellos que desafían su bastante lastimado conocimiento convencional en voz demasiado alta, como lo esta haciendo actualmente Nina Teicholz.
Para entender como llegamos a este punto, tendremos que ir un poco hacia atrás en la historia, hacia el nacimiento de la nutrición moderna.
El 23 de septiembre de 1955, el presidente estadounidense Dwight Eisenhower sufrió un ataque al corazón. En lugar de ocultarlo, Eisenhower insistió en hacer público los detalles de su enfermedad. Al día siguiente, su médico principal, el Dr. Paul Dudley White, dio una conferencia de prensa en la que dio instrucciones a los estadounidenses sobre cómo evitar las enfermedades del corazón: dejar de fumar, reducir la grasa y el colesterol. Se baso para hacer estas recomendaciones, en un artículo, de un nutricionista de la Universidad de Minnesota, Ancel Keys.
Las enfermedades del corazón, que había sido una rareza relativa en la década de 1920, estaba ahora atacando hombres de mediana edad a un ritmo alarmante, y los estadounidenses estaban desesperados buscando la causa y la cura. Ancel Keys presentó una respuesta: la "hipótesis de la dieta del corazón" (por motivos de simplicidad, yo la llamo la "hipótesis lipídica"). Así se impuso la idea, ahora familiar, que un exceso de grasas saturadas en la dieta, de la carne roja, queso, manteca, y huevos, aumenta el colesterol, y que este de alguna manera se “congela” en el interior de las arterias coronarias, haciendo que se endurezcan y estrechen, hasta que se compromete el flujo de sangre y enferma al corazón.
Ancel Keys fue brillante, carismático, y combativo. Un colega y amigo de la Universidad de Minnesota, lo describió como "directo al punto de la brusquedad, crítico hasta el punto del combate"; otras descripciones fueron menos caritativas. El transpiraba confianza, en un tiempo que esta era más que bienvenida. El presidente, su médico y el científico formaron un frente que tranquilizaba las cosas, e impusieron la noción que los alimentos grasos eran insalubres y esto comenzaroa tomar fuerza entre los médicos y el público. (Eisenhower en persona dejo de comer grasas saturadas y colesterol de su dieta por completo, justo hasta su muerte, en 1969, por enfermedades cardiaca.)
Muchos científicos, especialmente los británicos, se mostraron escépticos. El que mas dudo, fue John Yudkin, el mas destacado nutricionista del Reino Unido. Cuando Yudkin miraba a los datos sobre las enfermedades del corazón, se encontró con una fuerte correlación con el consumo de azúcar, no con la grasa. Se llevó a cabo una serie de experimentos de laboratorio con animales y seres humanos, y observó, como otros antes que él, para que el azúcar se procesa en el hígado, donde se convierte en grasa, antes de entrar en el torrente sanguíneo.
Señaló, también, que si bien los seres humanos siempre han sido carnívoros, los hidratos de carbono se convirtieron en un componente importante de su dieta, hace 10.000 años, con el advenimiento de la agricultura. El azúcar - un hidrato de carbono refinado, despojado de toda fibra y nutrición-. Esta ha sido parte de las dietas occidentales en los últimos 300 años, en términos evolutivos, es como si comiéramos la primer cuchara de azúcar en nuestra vida en este segundo. Las grasas saturadas, por el contrario, están ligados tan íntimamente con nuestra evolución que están muy presentes en la leche materna. Para Yudkin, parecía mucho más probable que sea la reciente innovación del azúcar y no la grasa prehistórica, lo que nos enfermaba.
John Yudkin nació en 1910, en el barrio East End de Londres. Sus padres eran rusos Judíos que se establecieron en Inglaterra después de huir de los pogromos de 1905. Yudkin padre murió cuando él tenía seis años, y su madre crío a sus cinco hijos en la pobreza. Por medio de una beca para una escuela primaria local en Hackney, Yudkin llegó a Cambridge. Estudió bioquímica y fisiología, antes de ingresar a medicina. Después de servir en la Royal Army Medical Corps durante la segunda guerra mundial, Yudkin se hizo profesor en el Queen Elizabeth College de Londres, donde construyó un departamento de ciencia de la nutrición con una reputación internacional.
Ancel Keys era intensamente consciente de que la hipótesis del azúcar que planteo Yudkin era una alternativa a la suya. Si Yudkin publicaba una investigación, Keys debía destrozarla a ella y a El. Llamó la teoría Yudkin "una montaña sin sentido", y lo acusó de emitir "propaganda" para las industrias de la carne y los productos lácteos. "Yudkin y sus patrocinadores comerciales no son disuadidos por la realidad", dijo. "Siguen cantando la misma melodía desacreditada." Yudkin nunca respondió esta ofensa. Era un hombre de modales suaves, inexperto en el arte del combate político.
Eso le hizo vulnerable a los ataques, y no sólo a los de Keys. La industria británica del azúcar, desestimó las afirmaciones de Yudkin como "afirmaciones emocionales"; la World Sugar Research Organisation (Organización Mundial de Investigación sobre Azúcar) llama a su libro "ciencia ficción". En sus escritos, Yudkin era meticulosamente descriptivo y poco demostrativo, como lo fue en persona. Muy de vez en cuando hablo sobre sus sentimientos al ver mancillado el trabajo de toda su vida, y una vez le pregunto al lector: "¿Puede usted imaginarse que a veces uno se sienta abatido pensando sobre si vale la pena hacer investigación científica en materia de salud? "
A lo largo de la década de 1960, Keys acumulo poder institucional. Se aseguró lugares para él y sus aliados en los consejos de los organismos más influyentes de salud estadounidense, incluyendo la Asociación Americana del Corazón (AHA) y el Institutos Nacionales de Salud. A partir de estas fortalezas, dieron fondos a los investigadores con ideas afines, y emitieron asesoramiento experto a la nación. "La gente debe conocer los hechos," Keys dijo a la revista Time. "Entonces, si quieren comer hasta la muerte, allá ellos."
Esta aparente certeza era injustificada: incluso algunos partidarios de la hipótesis lipídica admitieron que la evidencia era todavía inconcluyente. Pero Keys llevó a cabo una carta de triunfo. De 1958 a 1964, él y sus colegas reunieron datos sobre las dietas, estilos de vida y la salud de 12.770 hombres de mediana edad, en Italia, Grecia, Yugoslavia, Finlandia, Países Bajos, Japón y los Estados Unidos. El Seven Countries Study fue finalmente publicado como una monografía 211 páginas en 1970. Se demostró una correlación entre el consumo de grasas saturadas y las muertes por enfermedades del corazón, al igual que Keys había predicho. El debate científico se encamino detrás de la hipótesis lipídica.
Keys fue un tipo de datos abrumadores (un contemporáneo comentó: "Cada vez que se le pregunta a Keys, dice," Tengo 5.000 casos ¿Cuántos tiene usted.? '). A pesar de su peso especifico, el Estudio de los Siete Países, sirvió de base de una cascada de estudios posteriores escritos por los autores originales, era una construcción destartalada. No existía ninguna base objetiva por la cual Keys, selecciono esos países, y es difícil evitar la conclusión de que él selecciono sólo aquellos que sospechaba que apoyaría su hipótesis. Después de todo, logro reunir los siete países de Europa y dejar afuera a Francia y lo que era entonces Alemania Occidental, porque, Keys ya sabía que los franceses y los alemanes tenían tasas relativamente bajas de enfermedades del corazón, a pesar de vivir en una dieta rica en grasas saturadas.
La mayor limitación del estudio fue inherente a su método. La investigación epidemiológica consistió en juntar datos sobre el comportamiento y la salud de las personas, y una búsqueda de patrones. Originalmente desarrollado para estudiar la infección, Keys y sus sucesores lo adaptaron al estudio de las enfermedades crónicas, que, a diferencia de la mayoría de las infecciones, toman décadas en desarrollarse, y se confunden con cientos de factores de la dieta y estilo de vida, muy difícil de discriminar.
Para identificar de forma fiable causas, a diferencia de correlaciones, se requiere un mayor nivel de evidencia: el ensayo controlado. En su forma más simple: reclutar a un grupo de sujetos, y asignar la mitad de ellos una dieta, por decir, 15 años. Al final del ensayo, evaluar la salud de las personas en el grupo de intervención, en comparación con el grupo control. Este método también tiene sus contras: es prácticamente imposible supervisar de cerca las dietas de los grandes grupos de personas. Sin embargo, un ensayo realizado correctamente es la única manera de concluir con certeza que X es responsable de Y.
Aunque Keys había demostrado una correlación entre la enfermedad cardíaca y la grasa saturada, no se había excluido la posibilidad de que la enfermedad cardíaca fuera causada por otra cosa. Años después, uno de los investigadores de estudio de los siete Países, el investigador italiano, Alessandro Menotti, reanalizo los datos, y descubrió que la comida que se correlacionaba más estrechamente con las muertes por enfermedades cardiacas no estaba relacionada con la grasa, pero si, con el azúcar.
Para entonces ya era demasiado tarde. El estudio de siete países se había convertido en un dogma, y la hipótesis lipídica fue consagrada en los ámbitos oficiales. La comisión del Congreso responsable de las Guías Alimentarias fue presidida por el senador George McGovern. Él tomó la mayor parte de los consejos de la élite nutricional de los Estados Unidos: Hombres de un puñado de universidades de prestigio, la mayoría de los cuales se conocían o trabajaban juntos, y todos estaban de acuerdo que la grasa era el problema – Teoría que jamas fue cuestionada por McGovern y sus colegas senadores-. Solo algunas voces, pidieron que se reconsideren otras teorías. Entonces en 1973, John Yudkin fue llamado desde Londres a declarar ante el comité, y presentó su teoría alternativa de la enfermedad cardíaca.
Un desconcertado McGovern le pregunto a Yudkin si realmente el alto consumo de grasa no era un problema y si la ingesta de colesterol estaba exenta de riesgo.
"Creo que ambas cosas son ciertas", respondió Yudkin.
"Eso es exactamente lo contrario de lo que dijo mi doctor" dijo McGovern.
En un artículo publicado en el 2015, titulado ¿Avanza La ciencia con cada funeral ?, un equipo de especialistas en la Oficina Nacional de Investigación Económica, buscó una base empírica para una observación hecha por el físico Max Planck: "Una nueva verdad científica no triunfa convenciendo a sus oponentes y haciéndoles ver la luz, sino más bien porque sus oponentes eventualmente mueren, y crece una nueva generación que está familiarizada con ella. "
Los investigadores identificaron más de 12.000 científicos de "elite" de diferentes campos. Los criterios para definir: “élite” incluían los fondos que recibían para investigación, el número de publicaciones realizadas, y si eran miembros de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias o el Instituto de Medicina. Entre los obituarios se encontraron 452 que habían muerto antes de su retiro. Entonces, observaron lo que pasó en los campos de los cuales estos célebres científicos habían partido de forma inesperada, mediante el análisis de los patrones de publicación.
Lo que encontraron confirmó la veracidad de la máxima de Planck. jóvenes investigadores que habían trabajado en estrecha colaboración con los científicos de élite, y compartieron autoría con ellos, post muerte publicaban menos. Al mismo tiempo, hubo un marcado aumento en los estudios de los recién llegados al campo, que eran menos propensos a citar el trabajo de la eminencia fallecido. Los artículos de estos recién llegados eran sustanciosos e influyentes, y lograban a un gran número de citas. Esto sucedió en todos los campos.
Un científico es parte de lo que el filósofo de la ciencia polaco Ludwik Fleck llama un "pensamiento colectivo": un grupo de personas que intercambian ideas en un lenguaje mutuamente comprensibles. El grupo, sugirió Fleck, inevitablemente desarrolla una mente propia, como los individuos en ella convergen en una forma de comunicarse, pensar y sentir.
Esto hace que la investigación científica (influenciada por las reglas de la vida social humana) respete al carismático, tienda hacia la opinión de la mayoría, castigue las desviaciones, y rechace intensamente la admisión del error propio. Por supuesto, para evitar estos errores es precisamente por lo que se inventó el método científico, que a largo plazo, logra resolver alguno de estos puntos. Aunque algunas veces “el largo plazo”, como en el caso de los consejos dietarios, podría traer graves consecuencias, por seguir malos consejos dietarios.
En una serie de artículos y libros fuertemente argumentados, entre ellos ¿Por qué engordamos (2010), el escritor de ciencia Gary Taubes ha reunido a una crítica de la ciencia de la nutrición contemporánea, lo suficientemente potente como para obligar a todos a escuchar. Una de sus contribuciones ha sido la de descubrir un cuerpo de investigaciones llevada a cabo por científicos de Alemania y Austria antes de la segunda guerra mundial, que había sido pasado por alto por los americanos, y que revoluciono el campo de ideas en la década de 1950. Los europeos eran médicos expertos en el estudio de lo metabólico. Los americanos eran más propensos a ser epidemiólogos, trabajando en relativa ignorancia de la bioquímica y endocrinología (el estudio de las hormonas). Esto llevó a algunos de los errores fundamentales de la nutrición moderna.
El ascenso y la caída lenta de la mentira del colesterol dietario, es un ejemplo de ello. Después que esta sustancia fue descubierta dentro de las arterias de los hombres que habían sufrido ataques al corazón, los funcionarios de salud pública, aconsejados por los científicos, pusieron a los huevos, cuyas yemas son ricas en colesterol, en la lista de alimentos peligrosos. Pero es un error biológico confundir lo que una persona pone en su boca con lo que se convierte después de ingerido. El cuerpo humano, lejos de ser un recipiente pasivo que podemos elegir con que llenarlo, es una planta química que se ocupa de la transformación y distribución de la energía que recibe. Su principal rector es la homeostasis, o el mantenimiento del equilibrio de energía (cuando el ejercicio nos calienta, el sudor nos enfría). El colesterol, presente en todas nuestras células, es creado por el hígado. Los bioquímicos han sabido desde hace mucho tiempo que cuanto más colesterol usted come, menos producirá su hígado.
A su favor, Ancel Keys liberó, desde un principio al colesterol dietético como causa del problema. Sin embargo, con el fin de sostener su afirmación que el colesterol provocaba ataques cardíacos, necesitaba identificar un agente que elevara sus niveles en la sangre – Y así fue que se encontró con las grasas saturadas. Durante 30 años después del ataque cardiaco de Eisenhower, no consiguió pruebas para soportar de manera concluyente la asociación; entonces afirmó haberla identificado en el famoso estudio de “Los Siete Países”.
El establishment nutricional no estaba “cómodo” por la ausencia de una prueba definitiva, para sustentar su teoría, pero rondando 1993 se dieron cuenta que no podían eludir otra crítica mas: Aunque ellos recomendaban una dieta baja en grasa sobre todo a mujeres, esta teoría nunca había sido probada (Solo se sorprenderá si usted no es un científico de la nutrición). El Instituto Nacional del Corazón, Pulmón y Sangre decidieron ir hasta el fondo del tema, y pusieron el marcha el mayor ensayo controlado de dietas jamás emprendido. Así fue que decidieron hacer frente a este problema y comenzaron el Women’s Health Initiativese, esperando despejar cualquier duda sobre los efectos nocivos de la grasa.
Nada de esto sucedió, y al final del estudio, se encontró que las mujeres que siguieron la dieta baja en grasas no eran menos propensas que el grupo de control, en contraer cáncer o enfermedades cardiaca. Esto causó una gran consternación. El investigador principal del estudio, dispuestos a aceptar las consecuencias de sus propios hallazgos, comentó: "Quedamos rascándonos la cabeza sobre algunos de estos resultados." Un consenso se formó rápidamente sobre el estudio - meticulosamente planeado, financiado generosamente, supervisado por los investigadores mas reconocidos - debe haber estado equivocado, porque no tenia sentido. El establishment siguió adelante, o más bien no lo hizo.
En el año 2008, investigadores de la Universidad de Oxford llevaron a cabo un estudio a nivel europeo de las causas de las enfermedades cardiacas. Sus datos muestran una correlación inversa entre la grasa saturada y estas enfermedades, Desarrollado por todo el continente. Francia, es el país con la mayor ingesta de grasas saturadas, y tiene la tasa más baja de enfermedad cardiaca; Ucrania, el país con la menor ingesta de grasas saturadas, tiene la más alta. Cuando la investigadora británica, sobre obesidad Zoë Harcombe realizó un análisis de los datos sobre los niveles de colesterol de 192 países de todo el mundo, se encontró que la reducción del colesterol se correlacionaba con mayores tasas de muerte por enfermedades cardiacas.
En los últimos 10 años, una teoría que se ha mantenido de alguna manera sin apoyo durante casi medio siglo ha sido rechazada por varias trabajos publicados, aun cuando agoniza, vive como zombies, en nuestras guías alimentarias y consejos médicos.
La Organización para la Agricultura y la Alimentación de las Naciones Unidas (UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation), en un análisis de todos los estudios sobre dietas bajas en grasas en 2008, no encontró "evidencia probable o convincentes" de que un alto nivel de grasas en la dieta causa la enfermedad del corazón o cáncer. Otra revisión histórica, publicado en 2010, en la Sociedad Americana para la Nutrición, cuyo autor, entre otros, fue el destacado investigador y médico de la Universidad de California, Ronald Krauss, llego a la conclusión que "no hay evidencia significativa para afirmar que las grasas saturadas en la dieta se asocian con un mayor riesgo de enfermedades del corazón o enfermedades cardiovasculares".
La mayoría de los nutricionistas se negaron a aceptar estas conclusiones. El diario que publicó la opinión de Krauss, consciente de aireadas respuestas entre sus lectores, pusieron como prefacio una refutación escrita por un científico que había sido mano derecha de Ancel Keys, lo que implicaba que, dado que los resultados de Krauss contradecían cada recomendación dietética nacional e internacional, seguramente, estaban equivocados . Esta lógica circular fue moneda corriente, en un campo con una propensión inusualmente alta para ignorar la evidencia de que no encajaba con la sabiduría convencional.
Gary Taubes es amante de la física. "En física," me dijo, "Si se encuentra un resultado inconsistente. Entonces usted tiene que explicarlo. En nutrición, el juego es confirmar lo que usted y sus predecesores siempre han creído" Como una nutricionista que le explicó a Nina Teicholz, con un delicado eufemismo:". Los científicos creen que la grasa saturada es mala, y hay mucha resistencia a aceptar pruebas de lo contrario ".
Cuando la obesidad empezó a ser reconocida como un problema en las sociedades occidentales, esto rápidamente fue atribuido a las grasas saturadas. No fue difícil convencer al público de que si comemos grasa, engordaremos (En ingles grasa se dice FAT y a la persona con sobrepeso FAT, pero al que tiene exceso de musculo no se le dice PROTEINY). El fundamento científico también fue sencillo: un gramo de grasa tiene el doble de calorías que un gramo de proteínas o hidratos de carbono, y todos podemos entender la idea de que si una persona consume más calorías de las que gasta en la actividad física, lo sobrante se transforma en grasa.
Pero obviamente, sencillo no significa correcto. Es difícil conciliar esta teoría con el dramático aumento de la obesidad desde 1980, y con muchas otras evidencias. En Estados Unidos, la ingesta calórica promedio aumentó sólo un sexto durante ese período. En el Reino Unido, disminuyo. Tampoco hubo una disminución proporcional en la actividad física, ya sea en EEUU o en el Reino Unido, los niveles de ejercicio se han incrementado en los últimos 20 años. La obesidad es un problema en algunas de las regiones más pobres del mundo, incluso entre las comunidades en las que la comida es escasa. Los estudios clínicos controlados han fracasado repetidamente para mostrar que las personas pierden peso con dietas bajas en grasa o bajos en calorías, en el largo plazo.
Los investigadores europeos en la época de la preguerra habrían considerado que la idea, de la obesidad como un "exceso de calorías” era ridículamente simplista. Bioquímicos y endocrinólogos son más propensos a pensar la obesidad como un trastorno hormonal, provocada por alimentos que ingerimos en mayor cantidad, cuando decidieron comer menos grasa, como: almidones y azúcares de fácil digestión. En su nuevo libro, “Siempre hambrientos”, David Ludwig, endocrinólogo y profesor de pediatría de la Facultad de Medicina de Harvard, llama a esto el modelo de "carbohidratos-insulina". De acuerdo con este modelo, un exceso de hidratos de carbono refinados interfiere con el auto-equilibrio del sistema metabólico.
Lejos de ser un deposito inerte para el exceso de calorías, el tejido graso funciona como una fuente de energía de reserva para el cuerpo. Su energía es usada cuando la glucosa está baja - es decir, entre las comidas, o durante los ayunos y las hambrunas. La grasa responde ordenes de la insulina, la hormona responsable de regular el azúcar en la sangre. Los carbohidratos refinados se descomponen y rápidamente aumenta la glucosa en la sangre, lo que estimula al páncreas a producir insulina. Cuando se elevan los niveles de insulina, esta produce que el tejido graso comience a almacenar la energía de la sangre en forma de grasa, y inhibe la liberación de la almacenada. Así que cuando la insulina se mantiene elevada anormalmente, la persona gana peso, tiene más hambre, y se siente fatigada. Luego sienten culpa por ello. Pero, como dice Gary Taubes, las personas obesas no son gordas, porque comen en exceso y son sedentarios – ellos comen en exceso y son sedentarios, porque son gordos.
Ludwig deja en claro, al igual que Taubes, que esto no es una nueva teoría - John Yudkin lo había dicho – y ahora una vieja teoría había sido reforzada con nuevas pruebas. Lo que Ludwig no menciona es el papel que los partidarios de la hipótesis del colesterol, han jugado, históricamente, en la demolición de la credibilidad de los que proponían lo contrario.
En 1972, el mismo año que Yudkin publicó “Pura, blanca y mortal”, un cardiólogo llamado Robert Atkins publicó La dieta revolucionaria del Dr Atkins'. Sus argumentos comparten una premisa - que los carbohidratos son más peligrosos para nuestra salud que la grasa - a pesar que ambos difieren en los detalles. Yudkin se centró en los males de un hidrato de carbono, en particular, y no recomendó explícitamente una dieta alta en grasas. Atkins argumentó que un alto contenido de grasa, y una dieta baja en carbohidratos era la única ruta viable para la pérdida de peso.
Quizás la diferencia más importante entre los dos libros era de tono. Yudkin era fresco, educado y razonable, lo que refleja su temperamento, y el hecho de que él se veía primero como científico y en segundo lugar como médico. Atkins, decididamente un médico mas que un investigador, se despojo de formalismo. Se declaró furioso por haber sido "engañado" por los científicos médicos. Como era de esperar, este ataque enfureció el establishment nutricional, que devolvió el duro golpe. Atkins fue etiquetado como un fraude, y su dieta una "moda". Fue una campaña exitosa: incluso hoy en día, el nombre de Atkins trae consigo el olor de la charlatanería.
Una "moda" implica algo nuevo. Pero las dietas bajas en carbohidratos, altas en grasa habían sido populares desde hace un siglo antes de Atkins, y eran, hasta la década de 1960, un método de pérdida de peso aprobado por la ciencia convencional. Por el comienzo de la década de 1970, comenzó a cambiar. Los investigadores interesados en los efectos del azúcar y carbohidratos complejos sobre obesidad sólo tenían que mirar lo que había sucedido con el nutricionista de más alto rango en el Reino Unido para ver que la búsqueda de una línea de investigación de este tipo no era conveniente para sus carreras.
La reputación científica de John Yudkin estaba casi hundida. Dejo de ser invitado a conferencias internacionales sobre nutrición. Las revistas de investigación se negaron a publicar sus investigaciones. Sus colegas científicos decían que era excéntrico, obsesivo y solitario. Con el tiempo, se convirtió en una historia de miedo. Sheldon Reiser, era uno de los pocos investigadores que seguía trabajando sobre los efectos de los hidratos de carbono refinados y el azúcar a través de la década de 1970. Gary Taubes expreso en el 2011: "Yudkin fue muy desacreditado. Fue ridiculizado en cierto modo. Y cualquier otra persona que dice algo malo de sacarosa [azúcar], los demás decían: 'Él es como Yudkin' ".
Si Yudkin fue ridiculizado, Atkins era una figura de odio. Sólo en los últimos años se volvió aceptable estudiar los efectos de las dietas de tipo Atkins. En 2014, en un estudio financiado por los Institutos Nacionales de Salud de Estados Unidos, 150 hombres y mujeres fueron asignadas una dieta durante un año, que limitaba la cantidad de grasa o la de carbohidratos que podían comer, pero no las calorías. A finales del año, la gente de la dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas habían perdido alrededor de 3,6 kg más en promedio que el grupo bajo en grasa. También fueron más propensos a perder peso a partir de tejido graso; el grupo bajo en grasa perdió algo de peso, pero a expensa del tejido muscular. El estudio llamado NIH es el último de más de 50 estudios similares, que en conjunto sugieren que las dietas bajas en carbohidratos son mejores que las dietas bajas en grasa para lograr una pérdida de peso y control de la diabetes tipo 2. Como un cuerpo de evidencia, está lejos de ser definitivo, pero es tan consistente como cualquiera en la literatura.
La edición de 2015 de las Directrices dietéticas de los EEUU (que se revisan cada cinco años) no hace referencia a cualquiera de estas nuevas investigaciones, debido a que los científicos que asesoraron al comité - los nutricionistas más eminentes y mas reconocidos del país - no incluyeron la discusión de las nuevas investigaciones en su informe. Es una omisión grave e inexplicable en términos científicos, pero completamente inexplicable en términos de la política de la ciencia de la nutrición. Si usted está buscando proteger el sistema actual, ¿para qué mencionar la evidencia que parece contradecir las afirmaciones en que se basa esa autoridad? Esto permitiría comenzar a tirar de un hilo, que desenrollara algo que no les conviene que pase.
Pero parece que ya han empezado a hacerlo. En diciembre pasado, los científicos responsables de su elaboración recibieron una reprimenda humillante del Congreso, que aprobó una medida que propone una revisión de la forma en que el consejo, compila las recomendaciones de las guías. Se refirieron a los "muchos interrogantes ... acerca de la validación científica del proceso". Los científicos reaccionaron con enojo, acusando a los políticos de estar comprados por las industrias de la carne y los productos lácteos (dado lo que muchos de los científicos dependen de la financiación de la investigación de las compañías farmacéuticas y alimentarias, esto podría caracterizarse como audaz).
Algunos científicos están de acuerdo con los políticos. David McCarron, un investigador asociado en el Departamento de Nutrición de la Universidad de California, dijo al Washington Post: "Hay muchas cosas en las guías alimentarias de hace 40 años, que han sido refutadas. Por desgracia, a veces, la comunidad científica no le gusta asumir el error y dar marcha atrás". Steven Nissen, Jefe de medicina cardiovascular de la Cleveland Clinic, fue más contundente, llamando a las nuevas guías alimentarias "una zona libre de evidencia ".
La revisión del Congreso se ha producido en parte debido a una periodista llamada Nina Teicholz. Dado que su libro se publicó, en 2014, Teicholz se ha convertido en un defensora de usar la mejor evidencia en las guías alimentarias. Ella está en la junta de la Coalición para la Nutrición, un organismo financiado por los filántropos John y Laura Arnold, el objetivo es ayudar a garantizar que la política de la nutrición se fundamente en buena ciencia.
En septiembre del año pasado, escribió un artículo para el BMJ (anteriormente el British Medical Journal), sobre la falta de evidencia científica que sustenta las nuevas guías alimentarias. La respuesta del establecimiento de nutrición fue feroz: 173 científicos - algunos de los cuales eran parte del panel, y muchos de cuyo trabajo ha sido criticado en el libro Teicholz - firmaron una carta al BMJ, exigiendo que se retire el articulo.
La publicación de una réplica a un artículo es una cosa; solicitar su borrado es otro, convencionalmente se reserva para casos que involucran datos fraudulentos. Un médico oncólogo de NHS, Santhanam Sundar, señaló en una respuesta a la carta en el sitio web BMJ: "La discusión científica ayuda a avanzar la ciencia. Pedir la retracción, particularmente aquellos en posiciones eminentes, es poco científica y francamente preocupante ".
Apareció una replica que listaba "11 errores", que en una simple lectura se evidenciaba que iban de lo trivial a lo engañoso. Hablé con varios de los científicos que firmaron la carta. Ellos estaban dispuestos a condenar el artículo en términos generales, pero cuando les pregunté por nombrar sólo uno de los supuestos errores en ella, ninguno de ellos fue capaz de hacerlo. Uno admitió que no lo había leído. Otro me dijo que había firmado la carta porque el BMJ no debería haber publicado un artículo que no fue revisado (por pares). Meir Stampfer, epidemiólogo de Harvard, afirmó que el trabajo es Teicholz "plagado de errores", aunque declinó discutir conmigo.
Los críticos fueron reticentes a hablar en detalle del escrito, los científicos fueron notablemente más propensos a comentar sobre su autora. Recordaban todo el tiempo que Teicholz es un periodista y no un científico, y que tenía un libro para vender, principalmente este fue el argumento. David Katz, de la Universidad de Yale, uno de los miembros del grupo consultivo, y un incansable defensor de la linea ortodoxa, y me dijo que la obra de Teicholz "huele a conflicto de intereses", sin especificar cuáles eran esos conflictos. (Dr. Katz es el autor de cuatro libros de dieta). (Nota del traductor: Curiosamente Katz fue descubierto últimamente, usando un pseudonimo en la red, para hablar bien de sus propios libros!!)
El Dr. Katz reconoció que en su campo no se tenia razón en todo - admitió El mismo haber cambiado de opinión, por ejemplo, en el colesterol de la dieta. Pero volvió una y otra vez a atacar la persona de Teicholz. "Nina es sorprendentemente poco profesional ... He estado en habitaciones llenas grandes nombres de la nutrición y nunca he visto tanta repulsa unánime en cuanto el nombre de la señorita Teicholz aparece. Ella es un animal diferente a todo lo que he visto nunca". A pesar de las peticiones, nunca Katz citó ejemplos de su comportamiento poco profesional. (Los conceptos vertidos sobre Teicholz rara vez se le dispensaron a Gary Taubes, aunque tiene ambos argumentos similares).
En marzo de este año, Teicholz fue invitada a participar en una mesa redonda sobre la ciencia de la nutrición en National Food Policy, en Washington DC, pero inmediatamente se retiro su invitaciones, después de que sus colegas panelistas dejaron claro que no iban a compartir una mesa con ella . Los organizadores la reemplazaron por el CEO de la Alianza para la Investigación de la Papa y Educación.(Alliance for Potato Research and Education)
Uno de los científicos que llamaron a la retractación del artículo de Nina Teicholz en BMJ, quien solicitó que nuestra conversación no fuera grabada, se quejó que por el aumento de las redes sociales se ha creado un "problema de la autoridad" para la ciencia de la nutrición. "Cualquier voz, aunque este loca, puede ganar terreno", me dijo.
Es una queja habitual. Ya que al abrir las puertas al poder publicar cualquier cosa, sobre todo con Internet se han equiparado las jerarquías donde quieran que existan. Ya no vivimos en un mundo en el que las élites de expertos acreditados son capaces de dominar las conversaciones sobre asuntos complejos o controvertidos. En las zonas donde los expertos tienen un historial de hacerlo mal, es difícil ver cómo podría ser peor. Es preferible tener acceso a mucha información (aunque desordenada) que tener una selección de conocimientos orquestada por unos pocos iluminados opinadores, siendo coherente esto con la historia de consejos sobre nutrición.
En el pasado, sólo existían dos fuentes de autoridad nutricional: nuestros médicos y los organismos gubernamentales. Era un sistema que funcionaba bien, siempre y cuando los médicos y los funcionarios se guiaran por la ciencia. ¿Pero qué sucede si estos no usan la ciencia como guía?
El establishment nutricional ha demostrado, a lo largo de los años, que son expertos en falacias ad hominem, (atacar a la persona y no sus ideas), pero fue más difícil para ellos hacerlo con Robert Lustig o Nina Teicholz como lo hicieron una vez con John Yudkin. Más difícil, se les esta tornando defenderse de la acusación sobre los resultados desastrosos de la promoción de las dietas bajas en grasa que es una dieta de moda desde hace 40 años, avalada por muchos nutricionista.
El profesor John Yudkin se retiró de su puesto en la universidad Queen Elizabeth en 1971, para escribir “Pura, blanca y mortal”. La universidad no cumplió con una promesa que le permita seguir utilizando sus instalaciones de investigación. Se contrato a un seguidor comprometido con la hipótesis de los lípidos, para que lo reemplace, y ya no se consideraba político tener un destacado opositor en ese laboratorio. El hombre que había construido el departamento de nutrición de la universidad a partir de cero se vio obligado a contratar un abogado para defenderse. Con el tiempo, una pequeña habitación en un edificio separado se encontró para Yudkin.
Cuando le pregunté a Lustig el ¿Por que? fue El, el primer investigador en años en centrarse en los peligros del azúcar, respondió: "A John Yudkin, lo atacaron tan brutalmente que nadie quería intentarlo por su cuenta ".


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> no se si conoceis al personaje este, Lobo Estepario, está poniendose de moda gracias a Forocochia.
> 
> pues eso, que se supone que el fulano es vegano, tiene un cuerpo de la hostia, pero........ atencion atencion...... a ciertos ingredientes de sus ensaladas XDXD
> 
> [youtube]yk0PX70gF1M[/youtube]



Pues ese vegano es un poquito raro metiendo queso y pavo en la ensalada.

Pd. El post de Sion esta de p.m. pero no hay quien se lo lea de un tiron jaja. Mete algun spoiler jodio que ya pareces Aynradiano.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2017)

Os enlazo un artículo de los que le gustan a nuestro amigo Sugus.
Long term vegetarian diet changes human DNA raising risk of cancer and heart disease

Resulta que los vegetas tienen un riesgo mucho más elevado a tener cáncer y patologías de corazón.
Dicen que concretamente un 40% más de tener cáncer colono rectal. 
Y los médicos ahora se extrañan pq resulta que el cáncer colono rectal lo tenían los que comen carne roja ::


Os vuelvo a enlazar el estudio de los italianos como los reyes del cancer colono rectal

Food groups and risk of colorectal cancer in Italy. - PubMed - NCBI
The proportion of colorectal cancer attributed to dietary habits is high, but several inconsistencies remain, especially with respect to the influence of some food groups. To further elucidate the role of dietary habits, 1,225 subjects with cancer of the colon, 728 with cancer of the rectum and 4,154 controls, hospitalized with acute non-neoplastic diseases, were interviewed between 1992 and 1996 in 6 different Italian areas. The validated food-frequency questionnaire included 79 questions on food items and recipes, categorised into 16 food groups. After allowance for non-dietary confounding factors and total energy intake, significant trends of increasing risk of colorectal cancer with increasing intake emerged for bread and cereal dishes (odds ratio [OR] in highest vs. lowest quintile = 1.7), potatoes (OR = 1.2), cakes and desserts (OR = 1.1), and refined sugar (OR = 1.4). Intakes of fish (OR = 0.7), raw and cooked vegetables (OR = 0.6 for both) and fruit other than citrus fruit (OR = 0.7) showed a negative association with risk. Consumption of eggs and meat (white, red or processed meats) seemed uninfluential. Most findings were similar for colon and rectum, but some negative associations (i.e., coffee and tea, and fish) appeared stronger for colon cancer. Our findings lead us to reconsider the role of starchy foods and refined sugar in light of recent knowledge on the digestive physiology of carbohydrates and the insulin/colon cancer hypothesis. The beneficial role of most vegetables is confirmed, with more than 20% reduction in risk of colorectal cancer from the addition of one daily serving.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2017 at 15:37 ----------

Os pongo una imagen que posteó hace un par de días Terelu Campos.
@terelu_campos

Para quien no la conozca, es una mujer que sufrió cáncer de mama. Está engordando a pasos agigantados. No hace mucho que era la imagen de un producto de adelgazamiento (obviamente le rescindieron el contrato) y en el reality de su madre, se podía ver a Terelu con unos hábitos de alimentación, totalmente insanos.

Ahora con este tuit, ya podéis ver la imagen y se podía ver este escrito por parte de ella:
"Qué grandes los de Cola Cao y Nocilla. Gracias por vuestro regalo! No podría vivir sin mi cocalacao!







La susodicha:






Y aquí después del desayuno de los campeones. Y campeonas.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Nov 2017)

Y aquí tenemos a los amigos de Viena Capellanes, que para luchar contra el cáncer de mama, se dedican a regalar palmeras rosas. 
Sí amigos; bollería para luchar contra el cáncer. :no::no:

En tuiter fue una risión. Ellos venga decir que su bollería es artesana, casera...como si eso quisiera decir que fuera algo sano. Y el zasca se oyó hasta Argentina cuando uno les preguntó qué como conseguían ese color rosa tan natural 

A ver que sacan contra el cáncer de colon o contra el de pulmón.
Luego claro, la gente ya sabe lo que es comer bien. Pero la diabetes y la obesidad disparadas.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (5 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y aquí después del desayuno de los campeones. Y campeonas.



El colacao lleva más de 70gr de azúcar por cada 100gr. No contenta con meterse un tanque de leche con un montón de colacao, azúcar con más azúcar, encima le echaba tropocientas cucharadas de azúcar blanco... ::


----------



## esbjerg (5 Nov 2017)

Menos mentiras y magufadas. La relación entre alimentación industrial mala y cáncer digestivo es CERO.

Estudios ridículos una y otra vez. Y los hiponcondríacos siempre enfermos y muriendo jóvenes pese a sus dietas mariconas.

Baneo para estos catalanes de mierda, coño.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Nov 2017)

Terelu se ha rendido y se ha abandonado a la comida basura.

Lo de regodearse de ello ya no se si es puro márketing o ya es una enfermedad mental.


----------



## montella (6 Nov 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> El colacao lleva más de 70gr de azúcar por cada 100gr. No contenta con meterse un tanque de leche con un montón de colacao, azúcar con más azúcar, encima le echaba tropocientas cucharadas de azúcar blanco... ::



Siendo justos utilizaba ColaCao 0%:XX:


----------



## angek (6 Nov 2017)

montella dijo:


> Siendo justos utilizaba ColaCao 0%:XX:



El colacao 0% en el que sale una tía haciendo la zafia en el bote lleva maltodextrina: 








No es oficialmente azúcar, pero sube la insulina más o menos el doble:

-sacarosa=50% fructosa, 50% glucosa 
vs 
-maltodextrina=100% dextrosa => 100% glucosa. 

O sea, es peor que el colacao estándar _calorie wise_. 

Puede parecer el mismo (y no lo es) que el Colacao fibra: 







Los dos son una mierda, pero el primero podría bien llevar el prefijo puta- delante, por lo que, si se ha de tomar uno, recordar que ninguno es bueno, pero el tipo fibra es menos malo.

El segundo lleva como ingrediente principal inulina, con pequeño IG y no muy caro. 

(offtopic para el hilo del cacao)

Precisamente, este fin de semana, he estado intentando fabricarme un colacao creíble con cacao, maca en polvo y xylitol. Está bebible, por lo menos. 

Ahora me queda hacerme o encontrar el malteado de kola, que parece harina tostada, en realidad.


----------



## bizarre (6 Nov 2017)

Muy ángel, eso de buscar malteado de kola lo he intentado sin éxito, para intentar emular el sabor del colacao, así que si lo consigues avisa, me gusta el sabor de la leche con cacao pero es verdad que el punto de sabor es diferente


----------



## sada (6 Nov 2017)

yo esperando que llegue mi cacao casa luker


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Menos mentiras y magufadas. La relación entre alimentación industrial mala y cáncer digestivo es CERO.
> 
> Estudios ridículos una y otra vez. Y los hiponcondríacos siempre enfermos y muriendo jóvenes pese a sus dietas mariconas.
> 
> Baneo para estos catalanes de mierda, coño.



_Sure pal_, seguro que en un proceso causado por la acumulación de mutaciones aleatorias, el tener siempre por las nubes los factores de crecimiento CELULAR (ejem, insulina, ejem) no afecta para nada...

...ni tampoco el hecho de que los tumores tengan NITRO de sobra (a.k.a. glucosa a porrillo) para multiplicarse exponencialmente.

Y lo de que el cáncer se haya multiplicado y pase de ser anecdótico hace 100 años a la segunda (ya casi la primera) causa de muerte, coincidiendo con el auge de la industria alimentaria farinaceocéntrica (la explosión anterior, de enfermedad rara a anecdótica se dio con la generalización del uso del azúcar, por cierto), seguro que es _casualidá_...

Que a mí como si se opera, total, el mundo está petado (y más que lo va a estar), si usted prefiere seguir comprando boletos para morir prematuramente, más aire para el resto.


----------



## boogie boom (6 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Menos mentiras y magufadas. *La relación entre alimentación industrial mala y cáncer digestivo es CERO.*
> 
> Estudios ridículos una y otra vez. Y los hiponcondríacos siempre enfermos y muriendo jóvenes pese a sus dietas mariconas.
> 
> Baneo para estos catalanes de mierda, coño.



Mira que es atrevida la ignorancia.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Nov 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Mira que es atrevida la ignorancia.



¿Qué esperas de MisterWhite 2.0?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Menos mentiras y magufadas. La relación entre alimentación industrial mala y cáncer digestivo es CERO.
> 
> Estudios ridículos una y otra vez. Y los hiponcondríacos siempre enfermos y muriendo jóvenes pese a sus dietas mariconas.
> 
> Baneo para estos catalanes de mierda, coño.



Qué, pensando en cerrar el quiosco de chuches eh? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (7 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Menos mentiras y magufadas. La relación entre alimentación industrial mala y cáncer digestivo es CERO.
> 
> Estudios ridículos una y otra vez. Y los hiponcondríacos siempre enfermos y muriendo jóvenes pese a sus dietas mariconas.
> 
> Baneo para estos catalanes de mierda, coño.



La Constitución Española le otorga a ud. el derecho fundamental e inalienable de ser todo lo gilipollas que le de la gana y de comer todo lo que le apetezca. 

En buena lógica la sanidad debería dejar de ser sufragada por todos por igual y pasar a establecerse un sistema de primas o directamente privatizarla.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2017)

angek dijo:


> El colacao 0% en el que sale una tía haciendo la zafia en el bote lleva maltodextrina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema persitirá en tanto en cuanto tú quieras seguir tomándote "un colacao", aunque sea una imitación del mismo utilizando ingredientes supuestamente sanos.

El problema radica en que tu cerebro sigue buscando esa hiperpalatabilidad y recompensa de tomarse un líquido dulce y reconfortante, reconfortante porque es una forma de droga. Al fin y al cabo lo que estas haciendo es seguir metiendote un liquido con abundantes edulcorantes que crean la misma sensación e incluso respuestas insulínicas similares a las del azúcar.

La solución es una desconexión total y cambiar totalmente el aspecto de tus comidas: trozos de carne/pescado con verdura, una ensalada de verduras y legumbres, snacks consistentes en frutos secos sin más o con un pedazo de queso, etc. Es radicalmente diferente a lo que es un "desayuno normal" o una "merienda normal" pero es lo que hay. Te aseguro que tras una primera fase de "joder que puta mierda" te acostumbras en cosa de pocos días y luego empiezas a disfrutar de los nuevos sabores, incluso te empieza a resultar asquerosamente empalagoso lo que antes considerabas normal.

Os recomiendo un canal de youtube "nitanhealthynitanfit" que habla mucho sobre estos temas. La chica da unas chapas de cuidado (videos de 1h) y ahora mismo no sabría cual recomendaros, quizá podeis empezar con este en el que trata el tema de las harinas precisamente:

[youtube]bhadUvN4l7A[/youtube]


----------



## sada (8 Nov 2017)

Vaya coñazo de vídeo de todo lo que dura se aprovecha solo el 10. Y luego la tía desayuna avena y si ves su Instagram tb


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Nov 2017)

Muy buenas 
En estos hilos se ha hablado siempre muy bien del aceite de coco, aún no me he atrevido a probarlo tomado (colesterol y tal, aunque sí para la piel, muy recomendable) pero en internet leo muchos "artículos" que dicen que puede ser muy beneficioso para el hipotiroidismo.

¿Alguien sabe algo de si realmente ayuda algo para esta dolencia o no? No veo estudios oficiales (no me extraña tampoco que no los haya porque no interese, farmafia y tal), todo son artículos escritos por a saber quién. Una doctora dice esto en esta página pero mirad las respuestas ::

El aceite de coco NO cura el hipotiroidismo - Dra. Hurtado. Centro de Estudios Tiroideos

Gracias


----------



## angek (8 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> Vaya coñazo de vídeo de todo lo que dura se aprovecha solo el 10. Y luego la tía desayuna avena y si ves su Instagram tb



Me está bien empleado el vídeo y la chapa por offtopiquear.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muy buenas
> En estos hilos se ha hablado siempre muy bien del aceite de coco, aún no me he atrevido a probarlo tomado (colesterol y tal, aunque sí para la piel, muy recomendable) pero en internet leo muchos "artículos" que dicen que puede ser muy beneficioso para el hipotiroidismo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo de si realmente ayuda algo para esta dolencia o no? No veo estudios oficiales (no me extraña tampoco que no los haya porque no interese, farmafia y tal), todo son artículos escritos por a saber quién. Una doctora dice esto en esta página pero mirad las respuestas ::
> ...



Lo primero y principal, _welcome back_, y espero que estés mejor de lo tuyo.

Lo segundo, el aceite de coco *mejora el perfil lipídico*, es decir, aunque sube el colesterol total, lo cierto es que mejora la relación HDL/LDL y HDL/triglicéridos, con lo que en realidad tendrás el colesterol mejor si lo tomas que si no lo tomas.

Lo tercero, el artículo que enlazas:

No, el aceite de coco no es el bálsamo de fierabrás, ni vas a tener el sistema inmune marcando el paso de la oca, o a tirar el eutirox a la basura, o a olvidarte de la (puta) prednisona para siempre. Eso es cierto.

No, el aceite de coco tampoco va a hacer que te crezca una tiroides nueva y reluciente.

Peeero...

...peeero un hipotiroidismo *autoinmune* (es decir, una tiroiditis de Hashimoto) sí que se puede beneficiar *algo* del consumo de aceite de coco.

El tema (aproximadamente) es el siguiente: por algún motivo, algunos de nosotros tenemos el sistema inmune un tanto anárquico y sobreprotector.

Eso hace que a veces, cuando sufrimos una agresión externa, el sistema inmune se quede con ganas de jarana tras eliminarla y empiece a atizarle a lo que más se parezca a un patógeno.

Otras veces el patógeno es insidiosamente resistente y se resiste a ser aniquilado por completo, lo cual mantiene al sistema inmune en pie de guerra semipermanente y atizando a tirios y troyanos, tratando (sin éxito) de terminar la limpia.

Una tercera posibilidad es que, tras una infección o una inflamación, la parte responsable de regenerar el daño se "encasquilla" y no sabe cuando parar, causando inflamación crónica aparentemente sin causa.

Y aún otra es que la respuesta inflamatoria semipermanente se deba a alguna intolerancia alimentaria o ambiental que no identificamos y a la que estamos expuestos día sí, día también.

Otras posibilidades seguramente están por dirimir, porque en el fondo la etiqueta "enfermedad autoinmune/autoinflamatoria" significa *"no sabemos por qué tu sistema inmune está encabronado"*

La tiroiditis de Hashimoto (si es lo que te aqueja) es un trastorno autoinmune/autoinflamatorio que ataca la tiroides de forma *intermitente*, lo que hace que el tratamiento sintomático sea incómodo e ineficaz: cuando tienes la tiroides _al jerez_ el complemento hormonal te apaña, pero mal, y cuando se te va recuperando de pronto te sobran hormonas tiroideas, que tampoco es bueno. Si lo piensas, es un poco como la diabetes t1: ya puedes "suplementar", que nunca lo vas a hacer tan bien como una tiroides sana y bien regulada.

Y lo que es peor: los daños a la tiroides son (al parecer) permanentes, en el sentido de que, aunque cuando el brote remite la función tiroidea mejora, no vuelve al estado anterior, sino "un poco peor".

Y tras este ladrillaco *¿Pa qué vale el aceite de coco?*

Como decía al principio, ni te va a crecer una tiroides nueva, ni se te va a arreglar el sistema inmune.

Pero como el aceite de coco es antiinflamatorio, antibacteriano, antivírico y antifúngico, es posible que:

- Mantengas a raya el nivel de inflamación por debajo del umbral que desencadena una respuesta autoinmune, o

- Logres eliminar o "arrinconar" posibles patógenos persistentes que tienen a tu sistema inmune encabronado

de suerte que, al menos, *espacies los brotes y reduzcas su intensidad*, alargando la vida y la funcionalidad de lo que te quede de tiroides.

MY TWO CENTS: desde que cambié mi pauta alimentaria, sólo he tenido dos brotes autoinmunes.

El primero está documentado en mi hilo sobre la prednisona: apenas dos semanas, mi record hasta aquel momento.

El segundo, aplicando lo que aprendí en el primero, duró aún menos: *4 días*


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Nov 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo primero y principal, _welcome back_, y espero que estés mejor de lo tuyo.
> 
> Lo segundo, el aceite de coco *mejora el perfil lipídico*, es decir, aunque sube el colesterol total, lo cierto es que mejora la relación HDL/LDL y HDL/triglicéridos, con lo que en realidad tendrás el colesterol mejor si lo tomas que si no lo tomas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias  Muy interesante el ladrillaco  me aclara muchas cosas. Me has explicado cosas que mi médico no.
Sí, es la de Hashimoto. Según el médico puede ser por una infección, pero a saber, son todo conjeturas. Lo único bueno es que por ahora no tengo síntomas, y eso es lo que no entiendo, cómo con valores tan descompensados estoy que no noto nada. Vamos que mejor, pero es raro. Y no estoy tomando nada de medicación.
En fin, seguiré con el tema de reducir al máximo harinas y precocinados y tomaré algo de aceite de coco, que mal no me va a hacer.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## JimJones (8 Nov 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muy buenas
> En estos hilos se ha hablado siempre muy bien del aceite de coco, aún no me he atrevido a probarlo tomado (colesterol y tal, aunque sí para la piel, muy recomendable) pero en internet leo muchos "artículos" que dicen que puede ser muy beneficioso para el hipotiroidismo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo de si realmente ayuda algo para esta dolencia o no? No veo estudios oficiales (no me extraña tampoco que no los haya porque no interese, farmafia y tal), todo son artículos escritos por a saber quién. Una doctora dice esto en esta página pero mirad las respuestas ::
> ...



Hostia tu cuanto tiempo!!!

Bienvenida!


Al tema del hilo quiero perder entre 20 y 25 kilos, asi que algun sabio del tema me asesore un poco, ejercicio estoy boxeando, bicicleta, pasear y algunos ejercicios con pesas rusas. lo que estoy perdido es con la dieta y con cosas que ayuden a eliminar grasa del abdomen.

Si se que soy un puto gordo, antes jugaba al rugby pero lo deje, y he ido ganando kilos con el paso de los años y es hora de darle solucion.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (8 Nov 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Hostia tu cuanto tiempo!!!
> 
> Bienvenida!
> 
> ...



 graciassss.
Suerte con lo tuyo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Nov 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Muchas gracias  Muy interesante el ladrillaco  me aclara muchas cosas. Me has explicado cosas que mi médico no.
> Sí, es la de Hashimoto. Según el médico puede ser por una infección, pero a saber, son todo conjeturas. Lo único bueno es que por ahora no tengo síntomas, y eso es lo que no entiendo, cómo con valores tan descompensados estoy que no noto nada. Vamos que mejor, pero es raro. Y no estoy tomando nada de medicación.
> En fin, seguiré con el tema de reducir al máximo harinas y precocinados y tomaré algo de aceite de coco, que mal no me va a hacer.
> Gracias de nuevo.



El tema es que la tiroiditis va y viene, causando episodios de síntomas chungos (por desregulación hormonal), de suerte que en brote puedas estar hecha un trapo y en remisión estar más o menos bien.

Pero aparte de los síntomas pasajeros más palpables, a la chita callando te va petando la tiroides, sobre todo si los brotes son tan largos y frecuentes que no dan tiempo a que la glándula se recupere (que lo hace, al parecer, más o menos), cosa que pasa si se limita uno a tomar eutirox y seguir con su vida como si nada...en vez de *buscar, identificar y después evitar en lo posible* los desencadenantes de la respuesta autoinmune.

MORALEJA: "apañar" la tiroiditis con suplementos hormonales es como "apañar" una pulmonía con aspirinas; sí, te encontrarás mejor, pero sólo estás enmascarando el problema, que dejado a su albur irá a peor.


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Nov 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Hostia tu cuanto tiempo!!!
> 
> Bienvenida!
> 
> ...



Pues nada, bienvenido.

Como dice el titulo, elimina los procesados, mete mucha grasa de calidad en tus comidas(mantequilla, aceite de coco, tocino, frutos secos, manteca....y realiza ayunos(12h, 16h, 24h...) lo que mejor te venga.

Ah,y come sin miedo, come todo lo que quieras en cuanto a cantidad.


----------



## JimJones (8 Nov 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues nada, bienvenido.
> 
> Como dice el titulo, elimina los procesados, mete mucha grasa de calidad en tus comidas(mantequilla, aceite de coco, tocino, frutos secos, manteca....y realiza ayunos(12h, 16h, 24h...) lo que mejor te venga.
> 
> Ah,y come sin miedo, come todo lo que quieras en cuanto a cantidad.



Os he leido varias veces lo de los ayunos..en que consistiria uno por ejemplo de 12 hors, 12 horas sin comer, en un par de horas como lo que me salga del nabo y otras 12 horas sin comer? En ese aspecto estoy bastante perdido.


----------



## Latun (8 Nov 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Os he leido varias veces lo de los ayunos..en que consistiria uno por ejemplo de 12 hors, 12 horas sin comer, en un par de horas como lo que me salga del nabo y otras 12 horas sin comer? En ese aspecto estoy bastante perdido.



Lo que llaman ayuno es el tiempo que estas sin comer. Si comes a las 3 y cenas a las 10 has hecho 24-7=17 horas de ayuno.

Vamos que no tiene mas misterio que hacer comida y cena.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Nov 2017)

JimJones dijo:


> Os he leido varias veces lo de los ayunos..en que consistiria uno por ejemplo de 12 hors, 12 horas sin comer, en un par de horas como lo que me salga del nabo y otras 12 horas sin comer? En ese aspecto estoy bastante perdido.



Si seria basicamente eso.

Cenar a las 10 y no comer y no comer nada solido hasta las 2 del dia siguiente seria 16/8 ya que vuelves a cenar a las 10.

En teoria en esa ventana de 8 horas puedes comer lo que te rote, siempre que no sea procesado.

Llegas de forma natural a dos comidas porque con comida real te sacias y no tienes mas necesidad.

Y mucho ojo, no es necesario (ni conveniente) hacer ayunos hasta que te quites los refinados (azucar y farinaceos) uno o dos meses. Despues es facilisimo porque te has salido de la montaña rusa del azucar-insulina.

Pd. Un cafe o un cacao puro si puedes desayunar sin azucar ni mierdoedulcorantes.


----------



## Mr.Bin (9 Nov 2017)

El ayuno fetén. sí, es la panacea para no engordar, a la par que no quemas músculo. Yo lo llevo haciendo desde hace muchos años, si bien es cierto, durante los meses de julio y agosto no lo hago. En estos dos meses mi cuerpo pega un rebote de la ostia (muchas harinas, alcohol y comida basura)

En septiembre cuando lo retomo, más el deporte, me adelgazo una burrada.


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2017)

Veis este programa¿ 
Mi vida con 300 kilos: Los casos más espeluznantes de «Mi vida con 300 kilos»


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> Veis este programa¿
> Mi vida con 300 kilos: Los casos más espeluznantes de «Mi vida con 300 kilos»



Dios santo ¿ cómo se llega a eso?? Es que joder, son auténticas moles. Qué mal.


----------



## sada (10 Nov 2017)

Yo antes veía mucho este programa y claro el problema está en que comen fatal casi nadie cocina todo lo compran precocinado en tipo McDonalds car llegar con el coche y ya hacen el pedido ni siquiera se tienen que bajar ; Y todo es comida de mierda


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues nada, bienvenido.
> 
> Como dice el titulo, elimina los procesados, mete mucha grasa de calidad en tus comidas(mantequilla, aceite de coco, tocino, frutos secos, manteca....y realiza ayunos(12h, 16h, 24h...) lo que mejor te venga.
> 
> Ah,y come sin miedo, come todo lo que quieras en cuanto a cantidad.



hombre no tiene nada que ver un ayuno de 12h con uno de 16h, y a su vez ninguno de estos con uno de 20 o 24.

es que menos de 12h de ayuno es un desastre asegurado a largo plazo, así es como engorda la gente a partir de los 25-30 tacos.... :rolleye:

si desayunas nada mas levantarte y cenas justo antes de acostarte, mal augurio....


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> hombre no tiene nada que ver un ayuno de 12h con uno de 16h, y a su vez ninguno de estos con uno de 20 o 24.
> 
> es que menos de 12h de ayuno es un desastre asegurado a largo plazo, así es como engorda la gente a partir de los 25-30 tacos.... :rolleye:
> 
> si desayunas nada mas levantarte y cenas justo antes de acostarte, mal augurio....



Conozco mucha gente que no puede estar 3 horas sin comer porque "se mueren de hambre" o "me va a dar un bajón de azúcar si no como algo ahora mismo", por lo que empezar por un ayuno dd 12 horas no me parece ya descabellado, por lo menos para ir avituando al cuerpo a estar unas X horas sin comer.

Ya, que después el forero elija si quiere echarle mas horas al ayuno o con ese le va bien.


----------



## qbit (11 Nov 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> por lo menos para ir avituando al cuerpo a estar unas X horas sin comer.



Habituando.

Mejor que te corrija yo en el foro a que metas la pata en otra situación más comprometida.


----------



## montella (11 Nov 2017)

Para los q sabeis muchos de nutricion.....la margarina se desancosejaba por sus grasas trans e hidrogenizadas pero ya ningun fabricante las utiliza . Es mas la mantequila tiene mas grasas trans de manera natural.Es mucho mas barata q la mantequilla y el aceite de oliva ¿Ninguno la utiliza como grasa y para darle gustillo y untuosidad a ciertas comidas o incluso añadiendole cacao puro como una especie de Nocilla?


----------



## esbjerg (11 Nov 2017)

Yo avitualmente no como ni margarina ni mantequilla. Ávitos de gordos.


----------



## Cormac (11 Nov 2017)

MrScruff dijo:


> Una duda..
> En un ayuno 16/8 omitiendo el desayuno, si entreno por la mañana puedo tomar el batido de proteinas o sería romper el ayuno?
> Gracias de antemano



Al primer sorbo lo rompes totalmente.


----------



## 999999999 (11 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Yo *HAB*itualmente no como ni margarina ni mantequilla. *HÁB*itos de gordos.



Ni estás fuerte en ortografía tampoco..., JODER ::::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## esbjerg (11 Nov 2017)

999999999 dijo:


> Ni estás fuerte en ortografía tampoco..., JODER ::::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Joder 99 que era una broma. Lee los mensajes anteriores, anda, que hasta me has dado pena.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Nov 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Conozco mucha gente que no puede estar 3 horas sin comer porque "se mueren de hambre" o "me va a dar un bajón de azúcar si no como algo ahora mismo", por lo que empezar por un ayuno dd 12 horas no me parece ya descabellado, por lo menos para ir avituando al cuerpo a estar unas X horas sin comer.
> 
> Ya, que después el forero elija si quiere echarle mas horas al ayuno o con ese le va bien.



Lo de comer cada 2-3h es porque es el tiempo típico que pega el bajonazo de azúcar (sobre todo si en la comida anterior has metido azúcares o harinas a tope, mismamente unos macarrones con tomate te hacen este efecto).

Pasar de 12h a 16h no tiene ningún misterio ni es más difícil, salvo el componente psicológico cuando uno nunca lo ha hecho y se piensa que está haciendo algo extraordinario/peligroso :rolleye:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Nov 2017)

montella dijo:


> Para los q sabeis muchos de nutricion.....la margarina se desancosejaba por sus grasas trans e hidrogenizadas pero ya ningun fabricante las utiliza . Es mas la mantequila tiene mas grasas trans de manera natural.Es mucho mas barata q la mantequilla y el aceite de oliva ¿Ninguno la utiliza como grasa y para darle gustillo y untuosidad a ciertas comidas o incluso añadiendole cacao puro como una especie de Nocilla?



Las grasas trans que yo sepa son las artificiales, es decir un ácido graso insaturado que ha sido sometido a un proceso industrial de hidrogenización, no creo que se encuentren de manera natural en absolutamente ninguna parte... Corríjame si me equivoco...


----------



## qbit (12 Nov 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Las grasas trans que yo sepa son las artificiales, es decir un ácido graso insaturado que ha sido sometido a un proceso industrial de hidrogenización, no creo que se encuentren de manera natural en absolutamente ninguna parte... Corríjame si me equivoco...



"También se encuentran de forma natural en pequeñas cantidades en la leche y la grasa corporal de los rumiantes."

Ácido graso trans - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## zapatitos (12 Nov 2017)

MrScruff dijo:


> *Una duda..
> En un ayuno 16/8 omitiendo el desayuno, si entreno por la mañana puedo tomar el batido de proteinas o sería romper el ayuno?
> Gracias de antemano*



Esto te podría ayudar a como planificar el ayuno, el entreno y el pre y post entreno:


*EL AYUNO INTERMITENTE: Leangains | Power Explosive*

Saludos.


----------



## sada (13 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> hombre no tiene nada que ver un ayuno de 12h con uno de 16h, y a su vez ninguno de estos con uno de 20 o 24.
> 
> es que menos de 12h de ayuno es un desastre asegurado a largo plazo, así es como engorda la gente a partir de los 25-30 tacos.... :rolleye:
> 
> si desayunas nada mas levantarte y cenas justo antes de acostarte, mal augurio....



Podría desayunar comer luego y ya no comer nada hasta el desayuno siguiente? Pongamos desayuno 8:00 y comida hasta las 16:30


----------



## zapatitos (13 Nov 2017)

Vamos que ya han cantado bingo:


*según advierte la Sociedad Española de Nefrología

España es el segundo país europeo con más personas obesas o con sobrepeso*

Dos de cada diez niños en España tiene sobrepeso y uno de cada diez, obesidad, según advierten los nefrólogos que, con motivo del Día Mundial contra la Obesidad, alertan de que los pacientes obesos tienen casi el doble de posibilidades de sufrir una enfermedad renal crónica.

Los pacientes con obesidad tienen casi el doble de posibilidades de sufrir enfermedad renal crónica y entre un 10 y un 27% de los cánceres renales puede atribuirse al exceso de peso, según advierte la Sociedad Española de Nefrología, con motivo del Día Mundial contra la Obesidad este domingo 12 de noviembre.

En un comunicado, la SEN ha alertado sobre las altas cifras de obesidad en España, que es el segundo país europeo con más personas obesas o con sobrepeso -el 25% de la población-, mientras que 2 de cada 10 niños tiene sobrepeso y 1 de cada 10 obesidad. En este sentido, los nefrólogos han advertido en un comunicado de que las enfermedades renales, incluyendo la Enfermedad Renal Crónica (ERC), los cálculos renales y los cánceres renales, se encuentran entre los efectos más relevantes y nocivos del exceso de peso.

Así lo demuestran los datos de un estudio publicado en la Revista Nefrología de la SEN, que señalan que las personas con obesidad tienen casi el doble de posibilidades más de sufrir Enfermedad Renal Crónica que una persona sana y que el 13,8% de la ERC en hombres y el 24,9% de la ERC en mujeres de países industrializados pueden estar asociadas con el sobrepeso o la obesidad.

La obesidad -explica la SEN- genera daño renal de forma indirecta al desencadenar la aparición de diabetes e hipertensión, condiciones que se encuentran entre los factores de riesgo más importantes. Pero lo hace también de forma directa asociado a la producción de determinadas hormonas y al desarrollo de inflamación, estrés oxidativo, metabolismo lipídico anormal, activación del sistema renina-angiotensina-aldosterona, incremento de la producción de insulina y mayor resistencia a la insulina.

Para la presidenta de la SEN, María Dolores del Pino, la obesidad "es un problema de salud pública" que agrava otro gran problema como es la enfermedad renal crónica, que afecta a 7 millones de personas en España. "Las estrategias para controlar la epidemia de ERC relacionada con la obesidad y contrarrestar la evolución a insuficiencia renal en pacientes obesos representa una de las tareas más importantes que enfrentan los sistemas de salud", ha destacado.

La obesidad se asocia también con una serie de factores de riesgo que contribuyen a la alta incidencia y prevalencia de cálculos renales y de cáncer renal, aunque los mecanismos que hay detrás del mayor riesgo de aparición de neoplasias renales en individuos obesos "no son del todo claros". 

*ANTENA 3 TV | España es el segundo país europeo con más personas obesas o con sobrepeso*

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Nov 2017)

Brutal la noticia.
Mirad las fotos de cuando nuestros padres eran jóvenes. Ni un gordo, ni uno. Como mucho algún rellenito y ya. No comían basura procesada y andaban bastante, nada de coger como ahora el coche para ir a diez minutos,o el bus. No les hacía falta salir a destrozarse las articulaciones enfundados en mallas de colores chillones no, con andar cada día, subir escaleras y no comer basura bastaba.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2017)

Como leí el otro día en un tuit, España es de los pocos países que cuando desayuna, desayuna postres. 

Con lo fácil que es desayunar un huevo duro, un poco de jamón, frutos secos, fruta...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como leí el otro día en un tuit, España es de los pocos países que cuando desayuna, desayuna postres.
> 
> Con lo fácil que es desayunar un huevo duro, un poco de jamón, frutos secos, fruta...



En España se sigue viendo a los huevos como al demonio. Yo ayer comí tres fritos :: y el espanto y el estupor fue general... "ohh las arterias, el colesterol, qué barbaroooo, vass a morir", mientras por las mesas rulaban alegremente el vinacho, panes, postres, pizzas, sandwich y todas las guarreridas que podáis imaginar.
Luego cigarrito y a subir esa primera planta en el ascensor. Pero ya sabéis, los huevos la carne y los frutos secos engordan y te colapsan las arterias :rolleye:


----------



## Kantabron (13 Nov 2017)

Yo directamente ya no digo nada de los huevos. Me como unos 35-40 a la semana, sobre todo en el desayuno. Unos días con panceta, otros atún, espinacas, champiñones o queso. Un yogur casero natural y un café, y sin hambre hasta 7 horas después. Hago ayuno intermitente prácticamente a diario y he adelgazado una barbaridad.

A la vida hay que echarle huevos, literalmente.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Nov 2017)

Kantabron dijo:


> Yo directamente ya no digo nada de los huevos. Me como unos *35-40 a la semana*, sobre todo en el desayuno. Unos días con panceta, otros atún, espinacas, champiñones o queso. Un yogur casero natural y un café, y sin hambre hasta 7 horas después. Hago ayuno intermitente prácticamente a diario y he adelgazado una barbaridad.
> 
> A la vida hay que echarle huevos, literalmente.



::::
35 a la semana, 140 al mes, unos 5 al día.


----------



## sada (13 Nov 2017)

El huevo soluciona cualquier comida. Un par de ellos fritos o en revuelto o tortilla y baratos


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2017)

Si existiera un superalimento, sería el PUTO HUEVO


----------



## Kantabron (13 Nov 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ::::
> 35 a la semana, 140 al mes, unos 5 al día.



Sí, y todo con gallinas de casa. Tengo 30 campeonas trabajando para mi.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2017)

Imagino que teniendo los USANOS comiendo menos carne, ya no serán tan obesos, no?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Nov 2017)

Kantabron dijo:


> Sí, y todo con gallinas de casa. Tengo 30 campeonas trabajando para mi.



Pobriñas


----------



## Panko21 (13 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si existiera un superalimento, sería el PUTO HUEVO



Para mi una de las comidas mas completas que puedo llevar al curro en cuanto a nutrientes son un par de huevos duros, sardinillas en aceite de oliva y unas fresas de postre (con o sin nata normal). Creo que con estos alimentos se cubren todas las necesidades básicas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Imagino que teniendo los USANOS comiendo menos carne, ya no serán tan obesos, no?



Vaya mojón de gráfica.

Las barras dan idea de que se ha desplomado el consumo, pero los números revelan que apenas ha bajado un 10%


----------



## Rauxa (13 Nov 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Vaya mojón de gráfica.
> 
> Las barras dan idea de que se ha desplomado el consumo, pero los números revelan que apenas ha bajado un 10%



Sí, obviamente es una gráfica con su sesgo. Pero sirve para quien se crea que todos los males actuales son por culpa de comer más carne.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Nov 2017)

Kantabron dijo:


> Yo directamente ya no digo nada de los huevos. Me como unos 35-40 a la semana, sobre todo en el desayuno. Unos días con panceta, otros atún, espinacas, champiñones o queso. Un yogur casero natural y un café, y sin hambre hasta 7 horas después. Hago ayuno intermitente prácticamente a diario y he adelgazado una barbaridad.
> 
> A la vida hay que echarle huevos, literalmente.



Yo reducí la dosis, pero al cabo de un mes (abrí un hilo) podía zamparme tranquilamente 70 huevos. Docena o docena y media a la semana.

Reducí la dosis porque tenía que ajustar mi presupuesto y pasé de huevos 0-1 al número 3. Creo que los 1 no merecen la pena para la diferencia de precio si como es mi caso tienes que ajustar el bolsillo.


----------



## Ragnar (13 Nov 2017)

Kantabron dijo:


> Yo directamente ya no digo nada de los huevos. Me como unos* 35-40 a la semana*, sobre todo en el desayuno. Unos días con panceta, otros atún, espinacas, champiñones o queso. Un yogur casero natural y un café, y sin hambre hasta 7 horas después. Hago ayuno intermitente prácticamente a diario y he adelgazado una barbaridad.
> 
> A la vida hay que echarle huevos, literalmente.



Vivirás mas de 100 años, te lo aseguro, guarda el post ::


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2017)

Yo me como dos huevos duros diarios, aparte del par que suelo estrellar en los revueltos de algún que otro día. Unos veinte a la semana. Procuro que sean del 0 pero si me veo sin, tiro de los que regala (media docena) el moro frutero por alcanzar los ocho euros de compra.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Nov 2017)

¿donde comprais huevos del 0 que no valgan un riñon?


----------



## Clavisto (13 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> ¿donde comprais huevos del 0 que no valgan un riñon?



Hombre, por dos euretes compras media docena en Carrefour, lo que es para tres días. No sale ni a euro por día. Antes lo recorto en cualquiera de las mil y una gilipolleces, no en los huevos.


----------



## Cormac (13 Nov 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> ¿donde comprais huevos del 0 que no valgan un riñon?



Carrefour y Alcampo dos euros media docena.
No me parece caro si lo comparo con la carne eco o de pasto y el pescado que no sea de piscifactoria.
Si lo comparas con los huevos del 3 e incluso del 1 sí que son caros.
Todo es relativo, como ya dijo Einsten.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Imagino que teniendo los USANOS comiendo menos carne, ya no serán tan obesos, no?



Quita eso hombre, ¿es que quieres que a sugus le dé un ictus?


----------



## esbjerg (14 Nov 2017)

Avui he menjat salsitxes daneses amb puré de patates, salsa de nabius i col agra, i gelat de gingebre amb crema de regalèssia.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Avui he menjat salsitxes daneses amb puré de patates, salsa de nabius i col agra, i gelat de gingebre amb crema de regalèssia.



No entiendo el francés, lo puede poner usted en español?


----------



## qbit (14 Nov 2017)

Kantabron dijo:


> Sí, y todo con gallinas de casa. Tengo 30 campeonas trabajando para mi.



¡Eres un genocida de gallinas!

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 22:59 ----------




Luizmi dijo:


> Pero que huevos tienen algunos compararando huevos con fruta..., compara 100gr de huevos con 100gr de avena y mira los minerales a ver que tal..., con que nos sorprenderás la próxima vez?, con una comparación entre la proteína del lomo de cerdo y la de un vaso de agua?, a la espera me quedo...



Exacto. Los huevos son semillas, o las semillas son huevos. Es decir, de donde va a salir un animal o planta con todos sus componentes, por lo que forzosamente tienen que tener nutrientes.


----------



## bizarre (15 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> No entiendo el francés, lo puede poner usted en español?



De momento está escribiendo en una lengua española, otra cosa es que solo entienda usted el castellano


----------



## merkawoman (15 Nov 2017)

Interesante relacion entre resistencia a la insulina y problemas de la piel como la alopecia androgenica......:fiufiu::fiufiu:


Manifestaciones cutáneas de la resistencia a la insulina - Artículos - IntraMed


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2017)

Qué bueno está el cacao casa Luker a este paso termino el paquete enseguida eso si se disuelve peor que el de Mercadona vosotros como hacéis para disolverlo en el café ¿


----------



## esbjerg (15 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> No entiendo el francés, lo puede poner usted en español?



Es que estoy aprendiendo cagalán para cuando seamos una nación de naciones y nos dominen a los pobretones mesetarios.


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Nov 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> De momento está escribiendo en una lengua española, otra cosa es que solo entienda usted el castellano



Por favor, no entréis a trapo a los trolls, este subforo es el único que no han enmierdado todavía.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Nov 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Interesante relacion entre resistencia a la insulina y problemas de la piel como la alopecia androgenica......:fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Manifestaciones cutáneas de la resistencia a la insulina - Artículos - IntraMed



Extremadamente interesante.

Pd: yo mantengo pelazo. Cruzo los dedos xd.


----------



## merkawoman (15 Nov 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Extremadamente interesante.
> 
> Pd: yo mantengo pelazo. Cruzo los dedos xd.



Parece ser una de las cartas de presentacion de los que sufren el sindrome metabolico: barriga+baja espalda, hombros caidos, pieles flacidas, parpados hinchados, coronilla y entradas...


----------



## esbjerg (15 Nov 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Parece ser una de las cartas de presentacion de los que sufren el sindrome metabolico: barriga+baja espalda, hombros caidos, pieles flacidas, parpados hinchados, coronilla y entradas...



Ahora resulta que ser un calvo y gordo blandengue ojeroso y repulsivo que no ha hecho deporte en su vida es tener síndrome metabólico y ser culpa del azúcar y los hidratos de carbono.

Este hilo es el descojone.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ahora resulta que ser un calvo y gordo blandengue ojeroso y repulsivo que no ha hecho deporte en su vida es tener síndrome metabólico y ser culpa del azúcar y los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Este hilo es el descojone.



Eso díselo al médico que publica el artículo en una revista médica.

Puto retrasado.


----------



## esbjerg (16 Nov 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Eso díselo al médico que publica el artículo en una revista médica.
> 
> Puto retrasado.



Te he dicho mil veces que me descojono de vuestros artículos publicados en revistas médicas, gordo de mierda subnormal profundo. Que eres un puto enfermo mental y nada más. Espartano ridículo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> ¡Eres un genocida de gallinas!
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 22:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Hablando de semillas, el semen tiene bastantes nutrientes, o al menos es lo que yo argumento para que se lo traguen las doncellas.


----------



## Raullucu (16 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> Qué bueno está el cacao casa Luker a este paso termino el paquete enseguida eso si se disuelve peor que el de Mercadona vosotros como hacéis para disolverlo en el café ¿



Que esté bien caliente y un poco de miel. Y si al café le añades alguna otra grasa (coco/mantequilla), puedes prescindir de la miel y darle un golpe a toda la mezcla en la liquadora, la grasa emulsionará un poco y te quedará con espumilla y delicioso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Nov 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ahora resulta que ser un calvo y gordo blandengue ojeroso y repulsivo que no ha hecho deporte en su vida es tener síndrome metabólico y ser culpa del azúcar y los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Este hilo es el descojone.



Aunque ya veo el tono trollecillo con el que has entrado te voy a aclarar el tema.

Si, los hidratos refinados provocan un estress oxidativo que te jode pelo, huesos, dientes (caries) y sistema circulatorio y nervioso.

Cuanto mas azucar y farinaceos el efecto es mas evidente. Simplemente envejece todos los tejidos y tendras ese aspecto que mencionas prematuramente.


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2017)

¿Por qué España es el único país donde se desayunan postres? | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS

la dejo por aquí porque x si es interesante: Inicio - lacarnedepasto.com

La Meteo que viene: LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN


----------



## Cazarr (16 Nov 2017)

Pregunta: *¿dónde compráis los arándanos?*

Hoy he visto que en Carrefour una tarrina de 100 o 150 gramos valía *4'15€*. Y a saber cómo han sido tratados.

¿Son normales estos precios?


----------



## Ragnar (16 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿dónde compráis los arándanos?*
> 
> Hoy he visto que en Carrefour una tarrina de 100 o 150 gramos valía *4'15€*. Y a saber cómo han sido tratados.
> 
> ¿Son normales estos precios?



Yo compro en Aldi, la tarrina es de 125gr y vale 2'25 €
lo malo es que vienen de Perú.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (17 Nov 2017)

Ragnar dijo:


> Yo compro en Aldi, la tarrina es de 125gr y vale 2'25 €
> lo malo es que vienen de Perú.



Yo compré una vez y estaban malísimos, venían de Perú también. Mucho mejor las frambuesas.:baba:


----------



## rush81 (17 Nov 2017)

No podemos seguir comiendo carne como hasta ahorahttps://elpais.com/elpais/2017/11/15/planeta_futuro/1510746923_664876.html


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿dónde compráis los arándanos?*
> 
> Hoy he visto que en Carrefour una tarrina de 100 o 150 gramos valía *4'15€*. Y a saber cómo han sido tratados.
> 
> ¿Son normales estos precios?



en mercadona también hay..son caros si, y más ahora cerca de navidad


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Nov 2017)

Leí por ahí que los arándanos la mayoría vienen de Ucrania y Bielorrusia y que si les acercas un contador Geiger lo revientas.

Yo no los he comido nunca, no creo que sean especiales para nada. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Cormac (17 Nov 2017)

Las fresas son las frutas mas contaminadas con pesticidas, así que ya podéis lavarlas a conciencia, no vale una pasadita de agua y para adentro. Una pena ya que los frutos rojos son los mejores es muchos aspectos, así que o se desinfectan bien o toca ir a la zona bio del súper para comprarlos.
Otras frutas como el coco, la naranja, el aguacate no tiene ese problema por su corteza.
Otras como la manzana, la pelas y minimizas el problema, pero con un arándano, una mora o una fresa no puedes pelarla.
Verduras como el brócoli apenas tienen pesticidas, porque ya de por sí son muy resistentes a las plagas y eso que se ahorra el agrigultor.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2017)

el fin de semana voy a tomar cocido gallego sin patas y sin pan, oreja, rabo, lacón, morro , navizas, botillo ...y traerá garbanzos..
que opináis sobre los garbanzos cocidos?


----------



## Raullucu (17 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> el fin de semana voy a tomar cocido gallego sin patas y sin pan, oreja, rabo, lacón, morro , navizas, botillo ...y traerá garbanzos..
> que opináis sobre los garbanzos cocidos?



¡Pues que están buenísimos! Eso sí, dependiendo de la variedad, al día siguiente voy al wc que es un primor.


----------



## Ragnar (17 Nov 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo compré una vez y estaban malísimos, venían de Perú también. Mucho mejor las frambuesas.:baba:



Si, o salen buenos o salen muy malos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Nov 2017)

En el Mercadona no hacen más que cambiar el proveedor, y cada vez son más insípidos, anda y que les den por culo.

Yo ahora tomo extracto de Aronia, una fruta que viene de América y que tiene más antocianinas que los arándanos (y más en forma de extracto) y pista.

Eclectic Institute, Aronia, 450 mg, 90 Cápsulas Veganas

Con cada pirula es como tomarse medio kilo de arándanos XD.


----------



## stockman (18 Nov 2017)

Que opinion os merece la harina de coco?

Estoy pensando en usarla para hacer tortitas con huevos, espinacas y cacao como pre entreno.

Estoy quitando todo el gluten de mi dieta, porque despues de probar durante una semana me siento bastante mejor.

Aun que sigo consumiendo arroz y harina de arroz y copos de avena sin gluten, el haber quitado el azucar y alimentos con gluten me esta yendo bastante bien ya solo en cuanto a digestiones.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2017)

¿La grasa de coco hay que conservarla de alguna forma en particular? ¿Se pone rancia o se conserva bien fuera de la nevera?

Me he comprado un 1 kg en Amazon por 10€. Queda jodidamente bien en el chocolate caliente.


----------



## Qui (18 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿La grasa de coco hay que conservarla de alguna forma en particular? ¿Se pone rancia o se conserva bien fuera de la nevera?
> 
> Me he comprado un 1 kg en Amazon por 10€. Queda jodidamente bien en el chocolate caliente.



Si te refieres al aceite de coco yo lo tengo siempre en el armario de la cocina sin que haya detectado ningún problema.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Nov 2017)

El País luciéndose cada día más, son unos zombies financieros así que se han convertido en esclavos de todos los lobbys del mundo mundial, el primero no tiene desperdicio, vaya tela:

¿Por qué se sigue recomendando carne a los niños si no es una prioridad de salud pública? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

Cop 23: No podemos seguir comiendo carne como hasta ahora | Planeta Futuro | EL PAÍS


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El País luciéndose cada día más, son unos zombies financieros así que se han convertido en esclavos de todos los lobbys del mundo mundial, el primero no tiene desperdicio, vaya tela:
> 
> ¿Por qué se sigue recomendando carne a los niños si no es una prioridad de salud pública? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS
> 
> Cop 23: No podemos seguir comiendo carne como hasta ahora | Planeta Futuro | EL PAÍS



El consumo de carne es el mismo de los últimos 15 años.
El de cereales se ha disparado.

Pero el problema es el chuletón de asturias.


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2017)

cocido rico que me he zampado eso si no cenaré ni creo que desayune mañana

---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 20:54 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿La grasa de coco hay que conservarla de alguna forma en particular? ¿Se pone rancia o se conserva bien fuera de la nevera?
> 
> Me he comprado un 1 kg en Amazon por 10€. Queda jodidamente bien en el chocolate caliente.



el aceite de coco en un armario de la cocina se conserva perfecto. con el frio se solidifica

podrias poner link de amazon?


----------



## 999999999 (18 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> cocido rico que me he zampado eso si no cenaré ni creo que desayune mañana
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2017 at 20:54 ----------
> 
> ...



El aceite de coco lo tienen en Mercadona en un estante normal sin refrigerar, con los otros aceites


----------



## Cazarr (18 Nov 2017)

Gracias. Como pensaba, entonces.



sada dijo:


> podrias poner link de amazon?



Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas


----------



## Qui (18 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias. Como pensaba, entonces.
> 
> 
> 
> Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas



Yo tengo el mismo. Antes tuve otro de amazon un poco más caro pero me parecen idénticos.


----------



## Panko21 (19 Nov 2017)

El articulo del país no dice noncomer carne, aunque se puede decir que orienta hacia comer otras cosas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> El articulo del país no dice noncomer carne, aunque se puede decir que orienta hacia comer otras cosas



Eso es decir no comer carne!


----------



## walda (20 Nov 2017)

Hoy cenaré lenguado a la plancha seguramente


----------



## Rauxa (20 Nov 2017)

Fijaros en los anuncios de comida de la TV.
Bollería (donuts, galletas de todo tipo, bollycaos), todo tipo de panes (bimbos, thins..), nocilla, nutella, lácteos (danoninos, danacoles), yogures de todo tipo, zumitos de brick, barritas/snacks, patatitas de bolsa, yatecomo, pasta, kellogs, refrescos...

Pero resulta que molesta que se promocione tanto el comer carne.

::::::::::::::

Excepto algun anuncio de jamón del bueno, y de alguna marca que comercializa el cerdo o el conejo, no recuerdo ningún anuncio promocionando comer carne.

PD. Sí, hay anuncios de embutidos (campofrío), pero son embutidos procesados, de baja calidad, con grasas, azúcares... 


PEro ojo, que el lobby vegano está molesto, por el alud de imputs para comer carne.

Están de atar.


----------



## stockman (20 Nov 2017)

Porque da muchisimo mas margen un paquete de galletas que un bistec de ternera. 

Te lo dice uno que ha trabajado en 2 de las empresas mas grandes del mundo del sector de la alimentacion.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2017)

stockman dijo:


> *Porque da muchisimo mas margen un paquete de galletas que un bistec de ternera.
> 
> Te lo dice uno que ha trabajado en 2 de las empresas mas grandes del mundo del sector de la alimentacion.*



En el Metadona las galletas María de toda la vida están a 2.40 o así que es más de lo que cuesta en el mismo Metadona un kilo de pollo normal y se las llevan a carros enteros, como para no estar machacándote todo el día con lo de inflarte a galletitas y comer muy poquita carne. Negocio redondo lo de las galletitas y similares.

Y esas son las baratas, si te vas ya a cosas más "gourmet" como las de avena, las enriquecidas con no se qué y las "dietéticas" y sin "azucar" esas ya se disparan a precios de casi carne de vacuno, lo que es la hostia.

Saludos.


----------



## Latun (21 Nov 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> En el Metadona las galletas María de toda la vida están a 2.40 o así que es más de lo que cuesta en el mismo Metadona un kilo de pollo normal y se las llevan a carros enteros, como para no estar machacándote todo el día con lo de inflarte a galletitas y comer muy poquita carne. Negocio redondo lo de las galletitas y similares.
> 
> Y esas son las baratas, si te vas ya a cosas más "gourmet" como las de avena, las enriquecidas con no se qué y las "dietéticas" y sin "azucar" esas ya se disparan a precios de casi carne de vacuno, lo que es la hostia.
> 
> Saludos.



¿A 2.40 las normales? La ultima vez que compre creo que no llegaban al euro el paquete de 800g.


----------



## Javiher (21 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Gracias. Como pensaba, entonces.
> 
> 
> 
> Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas



En el Mencabrona tienen botes de aceite de coco virgen extra de 450 ml por 4,50 €, que sale mas barato. Lo que no se es la calidad de uno y otro.


----------



## chameleon (21 Nov 2017)

acabo de comerme dos rebanadas de pan de centeno y una fanta 

¿qué puede pasarme doctor?


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2017)

Así nos perjudica el azúcar, la llamada

Así nos perjudica el azúcar, la llamada “droga del siglo XXI”

Las enfermedades que provoca y el riesgo de adicción se recogen en un nuevo libro, ‘Azúcar, el enemigo invisible?


----------



## Venator (21 Nov 2017)

El otro día paseando por el centro me acordé de este hilo al pasar por un Cereal Hunters que acaban de inaugurar por aquí. Docenas de chortinas haciendo cola en la calle para entrar. Y así todos los fines de semana. Creía que junto con los hipsters ya se había pasado la moda esa. Les echan dronja en los chococrispis o qué? ::


----------



## Clavisto (21 Nov 2017)

Venator dijo:


> El otro día paseando por el centro me acordé de este hilo al pasar por un Cereal Hunters que acaban de in 8augurar por aquí. Docenas de chortinas haciendo cola en la calle para entrar. Y así todos los fines de semana. Creía que junto con los hipsters ya se había pasado la moda esa. Les echan dronja en los chococrispis o qué? ::



La moda. Si pusieran de moda los bancos cagaderos habría colas para comer zurullos directos del ano. 

El ser humano es gregario y la mujer gregaria y media.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2017)

chameleon dijo:


> acabo de comerme dos rebanadas de pan de centeno y una fanta
> 
> ¿qué puede pasarme doctor?



Una vez al año no hace daño, y un día es un día 

Lo malo es que todos los días son un día...


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2017)

Latun dijo:


> *¿A 2.40 las normales? La ultima vez que compre creo que no llegaban al euro el paquete de 800g.*



2.40 el kilo ponía si no me equivoco, la que pone la Buena María. 

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (21 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> Así nos perjudica el azúcar, la llamada
> 
> Así nos perjudica el azúcar, la llamada “droga del siglo XXI”
> 
> Las enfermedades que provoca y el riesgo de adicción se recogen en un nuevo libro, ‘Azúcar, el enemigo invisible?



Me lo he pedido... A ver si pone algo que no sepamos.


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2017)

ayer compré el aceite de coco de mercadona, mucho más barato que el que compraba en una tienda ecológica. 418 g unos 4 euros y algo. antes pagaba 5 euros y pico por la mitad de gramos


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2017)

La extraña dieta de Steve Jobs | El Comidista EL PAÍS 
lo vi en otro hilo

que opináis¿ al final murió de cancer


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> La extraña dieta de Steve Jobs | El Comidista EL PAÍS
> lo vi en otro hilo
> 
> que opináis¿ al final murió de cancer



Otro come césped que se muere de cáncer...

"Su hija Lisa relata cómo le vió escupir una cucharada de sopa al enterarse de que llevaba mantequilla." ::


----------



## lost_77 (22 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> La extraña dieta de Steve Jobs | El Comidista EL PAÍS
> lo vi en otro hilo
> 
> que opináis¿ al final murió de cancer



Pues que de un caso tampoco se puede generalizar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Nov 2017)

lost_77 dijo:


> Pues que de un caso tampoco se puede generalizar.



No, pero aquí creo que se basan en algo más que un caso:

Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental


----------



## lost_77 (22 Nov 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No, pero aquí creo que se basan en algo más que un caso:
> 
> Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental



Pues por eso, de un caso no se puede generalizar.


----------



## Panko21 (23 Nov 2017)

Una mutación en los Amish los protege de la diabetes y prolonga su vida

No se sola bien el enlace, habla de que los amish tienen una mutación que alarga la vida y protege de la diabetes tipo 2 y digo yo... No tendrá que ver mas la epigenética, su modo de vida y la expresión de sus genes, que la genética en si. No creo que los amish coman muchos procesados de oreo y demás mierdas


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Una mutación en los Amish los protege de la diabetes y prolonga su vida
> 
> No se sola bien el enlace, habla de que los amish tienen una mutación que alarga la vida y protege de la diabetes tipo 2 y digo yo... No tendrá que ver mas la epigenética, su modo de vida y la expresión de sus genes, que la genética en si. No creo que los amish coman muchos procesados de oreo y demás mierdas



más bien....


----------



## bizarre (23 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Una mutación en los Amish los protege de la diabetes y prolonga su vida
> 
> No se sola bien el enlace, habla de que los amish tienen una mutación que alarga la vida y protege de la diabetes tipo 2 y digo yo... No tendrá que ver mas la epigenética, su modo de vida y la expresión de sus genes, que la genética en si. No creo que los amish coman muchos procesados de oreo y demás mierdas



Supongo que una buena alimentación ayuda a que los genes muten en sentido positivo como este caso de los amish al igual que una mala alimentación puede hacer que genes muten en un mal sentido llevando por ejemplo a enfermedades como el cáncer, tiene sentido


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2017)

Sanidad acuerda con los productores reducir un 10% el azúcar añadido en tres años | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## zapatitos (23 Nov 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> *Una mutación en los Amish los protege de la diabetes y prolonga su vida
> 
> No se sola bien el enlace, habla de que los amish tienen una mutación que alarga la vida y protege de la diabetes tipo 2 y digo yo... No tendrá que ver mas la epigenética, su modo de vida y la expresión de sus genes, que la genética en si. No creo que los amish coman muchos procesados de oreo y demás mierdas*



La comunidad amish suele tener una gran calidad de vida y casi nunca enferma. Pero como no mola que la borregada sepa que cultivan organicamente sus propios alimentos, que crían a sus propios animales entre pastos, que comen muchísimas verduras, que su dieta es más alta que la media en grasas de los huevos, mantequilla, carne, etc etc y que además ese tipo de alimentación les hace fisicamente más activos, pues nos sacamos de la manga que son algo así como una especie mutante diferente a nosotros.

Investigación y periodismo de *calidá" lo llaman a esto.*Y así va transcurriendo la vida....

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una reflexión, no es raro ver por aquí foreros vanagloriarse de ingerir 3/4000 calorías diarias en buena parte de grasa y no engordar.
> 
> Leo de casualidad sobre una tribu de Nueva Guinea, los Tukisenta, que resulta que consumen ellos 2300kcal/día y ellas sobre 1700, hablamos de "salvajes", en lo se da por hecho una alta actividad física, si esta gente que es muy activa y con buen tono muscular le llega con 2.300kcal, por qué alguien con una vida seguro que mucho más sendentaria querría meterse 4000kcal diarias entre pecho y espada?



La conclusión de ese estudio es que la actividad física y la restricción calórica no valen ni para tomar por culo, porque lo que comas de menos/gastes de más lo compensa el metabolismo basal.

Y al revés, más sedentarismo y más aporte calórico no son _per se_ causa de engorde, porque lo que comas de más/gastes de menos lo compensa el metabolismo basal...

...siempre que tu sistema endocrino funcione bien, claro.



> Unido a lo anterior es habitual leer por aquí que la grasa es muy saciante y que eso ayuda a no picar entre horas, leyendo estudios sobre el poder saciente de distintos alimentos te encuentras con que al parecer los alimentos más saciantes *por caloría*, suelen ser alimentos que contienen o un alto contenido en agua, o alto contenido en fibra o en proteína, en concreto la proteína parece afectar a determinadas zonas del cerebro activando la sensación de saciedad.
> 
> O sea, que la grasa sacia, pero tienen que meterte un buen puñado de calorías para lograr el poder saciante que lograrías con muchas menos calorías de otros alimentos, (un pinchito de 50gr de panceta son más de 400kcal...)



Son dos significados distintos del mismo vocablo.

La fibra y la proteína son saciantes en el sentido de que facilitan que el cerebro reciba la señal de "estoy lleno, no como más".

La grasa es saciante en el sentido de que, al estabilizar la glucosa en sangre, retrasa la aparición de las señales hormonales que disparan el reflejo del hambre. 

Es decir, la proteína y la fibra sacian más, pero la grasa te mantiene saciado más tiempo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Nov 2017)

Y yo me quiero especializar en un rama de la medicina asociada a nutrición, la que me espera.. madre mía.

Por cierto, pasta de buena calidad? si es posible soltad marcas ( Gallo¿)

Gracias.

Esta quedando un hilo muy bueno, información muy valiosa.

El tema de los huevos y sus mitos se ira yendo a medida que pasen los años, es más un "adoctrinamiento/decantación", como en Un mundo feliz..


Hijo de mi vida, que el colesterol lo produce y regula tu propio organismo!

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 13:13 ----------




sada dijo:


> Sanidad acuerda con los productores reducir un 10% el azúcar añadido en tres años | España | EL PAÍS



Menuda broma, si el problema es que los alimentos malsanos están ya tan dentro de nuestra sociedad que tienen hasta un matiz de simpatía, véase el Colacao, Nutella,Phoskitos..

Y en esta noticia no vale lo de decir: Por algo se empieza, es que como no se tomen medidas drásticas los problemas a largo plazo van a colapsar ( más aun) el sistema sanitario y su gasto.
Muerte prematura, problemas de movilidad..y un largo.

Toma tu merienda con tu bollycao leche!

Es un caso casi calcado al del tabaco, sube el precio, la gente seguirá enganchada.


Futuro país de gordos.:|


----------



## bizarre (23 Nov 2017)

[QUOxTE=sada;20777964]Sanidad acuerda con los productores reducir un 10% el azúcar añadido en tres años | España | EL PAÍS[/QUOTE]

Joder que esfuerzo!!!!!!:XX::XX::XX: se van a romper la cabeza


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una reflexión, no es raro ver por aquí foreros vanagloriarse de ingerir 3/4000 calorías diarias en buena parte de grasa y no engordar.
> 
> Leo de casualidad sobre una tribu de Nueva Guinea, los Tukisenta, que resulta que consumen ellos 2300kcal/día y ellas sobre 1700, hablamos de "salvajes", en lo se da por hecho una alta actividad física, si esta gente que es muy activa y con buen tono muscular le llega con 2.300kcal, por qué alguien con una vida seguro que mucho más sendentaria querría meterse 4000kcal diarias entre pecho y espada?
> 
> ...




Lo de 3000/4000 calorias que yo sepa solo lo dicen los que hacen ejercicio a diario y dandole caña al tema. El resto con 2000-2500 cal al dia va la cosa bien, mas o menos lo que comentas de los Tukisenta.

Luego habria que ver el tamaño de esos sujetos tribales, he visto alguna foto y me da que son gente de baja estatura (no lo puedo asegurar). El tamaño/peso de la persona influye mucho en las necesidades caloricas (teoricas). Vamos que con ese dato de calorias a pelo poca informacion tenemos, no se puede sacar ninguna conclusion.

Lo de los alimentos saciantes hay que explicarlo bien. No es que sean alimentos saciantes, es algo tan simple como que la grasa o grasa/proteina producen entre poco y nada (si es solo grasa) de pico de insulina.

El pico de azucar y posterior insulina es lo que produce hambre ansiosa y te impulsa a picar entre horas. Con alimentos reales (no procesados) no sucede eso.

Lo de picar entre horas es el cerebro yonki pidiendo una nueva dosis de azucar, es asi de simple.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Nov 2017)

La gente que se mete tantas calorías sin engordar siempre es lo mismo:

- 80% hidratazos, normalmente tiran de cereales a patadas.
- Cagan en cantidades industriales, a más mierda comes más mierda cagas.
- Vía glucolítica everywhere, comen mucho pero nunca están saciados del todo, es un puro círculo de vicio/costumbre/necesidad, ya que si un día se saltan una comida o comen menos hidratos su cuerpo se vuelve débil: mareos, ansiedad, bajones, hambre atroz...
- Para no engordar están condenados a huir de todo aquello que tenga grasas saturadas, y moderar el resto de grasas también.
- Si les hablas de cosas como inflamación o cáncer suena a chino. A mi dejame en paz yo quiero crecer crecer y crecer los músculos.
- Si les dices que puedes entrenar igualmente con otras dietas no se lo creen, te tachan de mentiroso ya que ellos no pueden.


----------



## malibux (23 Nov 2017)

La industria del azúcar lleva décadas manipulando la ciencia | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

No he creído verlo antes en el hilo. Era algo que ya se sabía, pero bueno. Es curioso que ahora los mass media muchos están virando a la corriente anti azúcar, se ve que el timo era demasiado gordo.

Contra el pan y la "dieta mediterránea" todavía no se atreven.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (23 Nov 2017)

Cuando estás en cetosis al final te tienes que obligar a comer porqué no tienes nada de hambre. La gracia es reducir hasta la mínima expresión los hidratos...


----------



## Trustno1 (23 Nov 2017)

malibux dijo:


> La industria del azúcar lleva décadas manipulando la ciencia | Ciencia | EL PAÍS
> 
> No he creído verlo antes en el hilo. Era algo que ya se sabía, pero bueno. Es curioso que ahora los mass media muchos están virando a la corriente anti azúcar, se ve que el timo era demasiado gordo.
> 
> Contra el pan y la "dieta mediterránea" todavía no se atreven.



Tampoco sirve de mucho si quita la azúcar por química como edulcorantes o aspartamo, siropes... A veces la gente cree que 0 % azúcar añadido es real y no es así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Nov 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Muchos de los alimentos más saciantes contienen hidratos, el alimento considerado más saciente es la patata cocida, que curiosamente es un alimento muy insulogénico, lo he probado y efectivamente con pocas calorías te pasas un montón de hora sin acordarte de la comida.
> 
> Por otro lado se sabe que muchas proteínas son más insulogénicas que muchos hidratos, curiosamente eso no quita que sean tan saciantes, es más, seguramente sean saciantes por ello.
> 
> Y repito que lo de la grasa es saciante, creo que esta sobreestimado, hay que hablar de poder saciante _por_caloría_ consumida.



Sigues cometiendo un error de bulto, en realidad dos:

- Las patatas te pongas como te pongas te las zampas a saber: fritas con su aceitazo, asadas mas aceitazo que las dejas reposar y se chupan la bandeja, y cocidas elije: Opcion A con aceitito de oliva, opcion B con mahonesa. 

Vaya que sorpresa ni tu te crees que te tomes papas a palo seco. El aceite es grasa con IG cero que hace bajar el IG de la patata.

Luego ya si quieres dejamos aparte el detalle de que la patata no es procesada, nada que ver.

- Lo de las proteinas ya se ha explicado mil veces. No hay proteina sin grasa en la naturaleza, ni siquiera buscando los cortes mas magros.

La unica muy insulinogenica es la de la leche que pega dos picos de insulina, el de la lactosa y el de la caseina (proteina bebida). Evidentemente ni con un palo me acerco a la leche.


----------



## Indignado (23 Nov 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Muchos de los alimentos más saciantes contienen hidratos, *el alimento considerado más saciente es la patata cocida*



Y esto sale de un estudio de Susan Holt , buscando información del estudio ...

Los alimentos saciantes ayudan a perder peso | EROSKI CONSUMER



> Hace 15 años, Susan Holt y sus colaboradores del Departamento de Bioquímica de la Universidad de Sydney, en Australia, publicaron en "European Journal of Clinical Nutrition" un estudio que informaba de sus investigaciones sobre la capacidad saciante de los alimentos. El desarrollo del estudio fue muy completo y diseñaron un "índice de saciedad" validado para alimentos comunes. Para ello, escogieron 38 porciones equivalentes a 240 calorías de diversos alimentos considerados como los más saciantes y *los clasificaron en seis categorías: frutas, productos de panadería, bocadillos, alimentos ricos en carbohidratos, alimentos ricos en proteínas y cereales para el desayuno*. Los participantes consumieron los alimentos y las bebidas a placer, sin límite, y anotaron la sensación que tenían después de comer cada 15 minutos y durante dos horas.



Un estudio muy riguroso para llegar a tal conclusión ::


----------



## Patricia S. (24 Nov 2017)

Luizmi dijo:


> Una reflexión, no es raro ver por aquí foreros vanagloriarse de ingerir 3/4000 calorías diarias en buena parte de grasa y no engordar.
> 
> Leo de casualidad sobre una tribu de Nueva Guinea, los Tukisenta, que resulta que consumen ellos 2300kcal/día y ellas sobre 1700, hablamos de "salvajes", en lo se da por hecho una alta actividad física, si esta gente que es muy activa y con buen tono muscular le llega con 2.300kcal, por qué alguien con una vida seguro que mucho más sendentaria querría meterse 4000kcal diarias entre pecho y espada?



Los alimentos que comemos hoy en dia no son tan nutritivos como lo eran antes. 
Muchas frutas y verduras han sufrido una importante reducción en la cantidad de nutrientes debido a la industrialización masiva en la agricultura, por ejemplo.
Por lo tanto hay que comer más para estar lo más nutrido posible.


----------



## sada (24 Nov 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sigues cometiendo un error de bulto, en realidad dos:
> 
> - Las patatas te pongas como te pongas te las zampas a saber: fritas con su aceitazo, asadas mas aceitazo que las dejas reposar y se chupan la bandeja, y cocidas elije: Opcion A con aceitito de oliva, opcion B con mahonesa.
> 
> ...



que opinas de la nata y de la mantequilla?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opinas de la nata y de la mantequilla?



Que son perfectos si los encuentras de calidad.

Nata buena lo veo complicado, tampoco he mirado, pero mantequilla de pasto si hay.

Desgraciadamente yo lo evito por mi alergia a la caseina. La mantequilla mantiene un 1-2% de restos de leche suficiente para notar un ligero picor de ojos.

El problema de las grasas de origen animal es saber por que procedimiento sacan la nata o la manteca, tampoco me fio mucho. No es lo mismo que chafar una oliva para sacar aceite virgen.

Prefiero un buen trozo de tocino iberico o jamon con buena veta de tocino. O una careta de cerdo, o la tipica casqueria, puestos a meter grasa animal en la dieta. En general con comer carnes evitando las partes demasiado magras (pechuga, lomo) ya ingieres suficiente grasa saturada.

La ventaja de la grasa de origen vegetal es que la encuentras en formatos mas confiables, un simple aguacate, un coco, el cacao, frutos secos o el aove.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> que opinas de la nata y de la mantequilla?



Mantequilla. Si miras la etiqueta, ya veo un 4% de azúcar. Y lo encuentro bastante dulce. O sea, me la iría comiendo a cucharadas poco a poco y podría terminarme un paquete de esos pequeños. Pero yo compro Ghee, que te lo puedes hacer tu casero, a partir de la mantequilla. 0% azúcar. Es como la mantequilla pero sabor más fuerte, intenso y saciante. Y de contextura mucho más dura que la mantequilla. 
No hay huevos de comer una cucharadita llena de ghee. Yo como mucho, algun dia, cuando me acuerdo, me tomo media cucharadita o cojo una nuez y la unto con ghee y me encanta. Pero es tan saciante y empalagosa que es implosible abusar de ella. A veces la uso como aceite para hacerme una tortilla.
Me compro un bote y me dura perfectamente 2 meses.

Nata: soy gran amante de ella. Vivo al lado de una de las mejores pastelerías de Barcelona: Oriol Balaguer. Nata sin azúcar que hacen ellos (ni idea como la hacen. Tienen su obrador y ahí están todo el día). Es por encargo. Tienen unas 10 bandejas cada mañana a primera hora, que se agotan en un momento, y si no reservas de un día para otro, no hay para ti. 

Es de consistencia bastante dura. Si coges un poco con la cuchara y pones la cuchara boca abajo la nata no cae. Si compras nata de bote, verás que es una nata más "líquida", obviamente más dulce, y que si das la vuelta a la cuchara se te cae la nata.

A mi pareja, le encanta la nata de toda la vida, pero esta nata sin azúcar, no. 

Le digo, que ella lo que le gusta es el azúcar. El cacao, el yogur, la nata es el pretexto...ella quiere asúcar. Si le metemos asúcar al brócoli, ella está ahí.

Así que me la como toda yo. Bandeja que cuesta casi 4 euros. Enterita. Antes me la tomaba con fresas o algo así, ahora a palo seco después de la cena. 
Ese día, ceno poco, pq sé que la nata me deja hasta los topes.

Y como hago con todo, hice mis pruebas:
3 días seguidos (después de la cena), de meterme mis 4 euros de nata. Despacito, saboreando el alimento...
3 días seguidos. Y sin problema. Después de comer algo con tanta grasa, uno se siente lleno, pero no es la misma sensación de estar lleno por comer pan o pizza. Es una sensación que a mi me dura 1 hora, pero luego te sientes perfecto, lleno de energía y sobretodo saciado. Te levantas y haces vida normal, cosa que el día que tengo atracón de pan o similar, estoy toda la tarde con malestar intestinal, gases, hinchado y la báscula me saluda con 1 kilo de más el día siguiente. 
El día siguiente, hago mi ayuno normal y como a las 15 horas y esos días post-nata, incluso llego mejor.

Eso sí, 3 días seguidos de meterme toda la bandeja de nata para mi, es aburrido, cansino...por más que te encante la nata, son alimentos tan nutritivos, saciantes, alimentos que el cuerpo los aprovecha casi al 100%, que luego tienes que estar días enteros sin nada de nata ni que se le parezca (me pasó lo mismo con el mascarpone).

3 días seguidos de nata, y sin hincharme ni nada. Suficiente para ver que ese alimento, no me daña. Así que cuando tengo realmente gula de nata (1 dia de cada 10), me la como sin ningún tipo de remordimiento:
Un par de huevos fritos con bacon y jamón curado de oveja + nata. 



Oigan, y como dios. 
Hace 2 años que vivo en pareja, y ella ya ha claudicado con el efecto paleo cuando ve que voy a reventar de comida y lejos de engordar, adelgazo y gano músculo. :rolleye:

Como en casa cocino yo, pues ella traga con todo 
Vio que perdió algo de retención de líquidos, afinó su silueta y tenía unas migrañas muy fuertes cada 15 días, que pasaron a ser cada 2 meses y ahora ya ni se acuerda de lo que eran. Ella era de mini bocata cada día para desayunar, macarrones para comer con algo de pan en el segundo plato, de postre yogurt o flan de mala calidad, galletitas con fibra ::, para merendar y para cenar pan con tomate y embutido (procesado).

Lo último que quitó fueron las putas galletas digestive para ir bien de vientre. Tardé 2 años en hacerle entender que por más que pusiera "digestive", una galleta es una bollería. Grasas trans, harinas, aceites de mala calidad, azúcares de todo tipo, edulcorantes, gasificantes, nitritos... Y que si le parecía lógico que para ir bien de vientre eso fuera algo muy natural o sano.

Las quitó y empezó con el aceite de lino y canela en rama. Luego, al ir comiendo bien, sobretodo más grasas buenas, ya va como un reloj.

Provar durante 3-4 días seguidos de abusar de una grasa buena:
Aguacates
Ghee
Nata
Frutos secos

Pero abusar de verdad. Veréis como se adapta el organismo. Como se sacia, como se nutre y como aborrecéis ese alimento y luego os lo coméis habitualmente pero sin exagerar.

Que aquí, cualquier persona normal se mete 4-6 raciones al día de harinas y tan normal, pero resulta que si comemos 3 días seguidos nata o 3 aguacates al día durante 4 días, vamos a implosionar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Nov 2017)

A veces me he hecho para comer un bol de nata, la compro 100% natural y la bato yo mismo, eso sí me hago un bol pequeño porque la sensación de hinchado es brutal. Comparto con Rauxa esa sensación de imposible de hacerlo más de tres días, en mi caso ni dos.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Nov 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A veces me he hecho para comer un bol de nata, la compro 100% natural y la bato yo mismo, eso sí me hago un bol pequeño porque la sensación de hinchado es brutal. Comparto con Rauxa esa sensación de imposible de hacerlo más de tres días, en mi caso ni dos.



La gente te dice que ellos comen macarrones de vez en cuando y bocadillo para desayunar 2 días semana, por ejemplo. Pero es que la harina, como concepto está en muchas cosas de diario. Pero ellos lo ven como algo diferente y por tanto creen que no abusan de ello.

A lo mejor se comen un bocata 2 días semana, pero los otros días, en la comida, siempre hay rebanada de pan. O sea, el pan está ahí, aunque en otros formatos. 
A lo mejor los viernes, al salir del trabajo uno se va a hacer el café y se permite su donuts. Un donuts a la semana, te dirá, y por tanto no abusa. El sábado irá a cenar y se comerá su pizza. 1 a la semana te dirá. No abusa, claro. El domingo sale a hacer el vermut y tomarse 2 cañas (cereal) y unas galletitas saladas (pero solo domingo, eh)
Cada tarde en casa, se hace un té, porque le calma y aprovecha para comer un par de galletitas digestive, para ir bien de vientre. Que eso sí que es totalmente sano. Porqué el color del paquete es verde, sale una tia delgadita, y no tiene azúcares. 
Los miércoles va a comer a casa de su suegra y ahí siempre hay lasaña (harina). PEro solo es una vez a la semana. Y de postre, hace una tarta casera. Como es casera, no lleva mierdas (claro).

Para desayunar, siempre come cereales con leche y si no tiene tiempo, coge un par de las galletitas digestive y un yogurt mierdero. Pero eso es de vez en cuando.

O sea:
galletas, macarrones, lasaña, donuts, pizza, spaguettis, kebab, rebanada de pan con tomate, tarta, bocadillo....

O sea, para una persona normal eso son alimentos diferentes. Obviamente cada uno tiene unos ingredientes, pero hay uno que siempre está ahí: la harina. Y normalmente de trigo o maiz, que son las dos peores.
Pero ellos no abusan. No claro....5 veces al día. Pero sin abusar que una cosa es la pizza del sábado y la otra la lasaña de los jueves, claro. 

Eso sí, 3 días seguidos nata, ojo cuidao!


----------



## Lausengier (25 Nov 2017)

Desde verano he reducido pan y cereales y estoy en el peso más bajo desde hace años. A estas alturas tengo menos peso que cuando me entreno para hacer mis dos maratones anuales en enero/marzo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (26 Nov 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> La gente te dice que ellos comen macarrones de vez en cuando y bocadillo para desayunar 2 días semana, por ejemplo. Pero es que la harina, como concepto está en muchas cosas de diario. Pero ellos lo ven como algo diferente y por tanto creen que no abusan de ello.



Antes de comenzar con dieta ceto/LCHF, mi mujer creía que se alimentaba bien porqué no comía casi procesados. Pero para desayunar leche con pan con embutido, para comer arroz, pasta, patatas, etc., con carne o pescado de segundo plato y un yogur de frutas, y para media mañana, media tarde y cena fruta a dolor... En resumen, azúcar + azúcar + azúcar, con picos de insulina cada 2-3 horas, que la llevaron a tener resistencia a la insulina. ::

Pero para los médicos, lo hacía bien aunque llevara 11 años con hormonas para tratarse el SOP que le producía la resistencia a la insulina... ::


----------



## Mr.Bin (26 Nov 2017)

Llevo un mes haciendo la paleo (meto algo de lácteos) más entrenos. La verdad, no se si he bajado de peso pero mi cuerpo ha cambiado mucho para mejor.
Ahora pronto me haré unas analíticas a ver si me sale el colesterol por las nubes o estoy mas chulo que un ocho.


----------



## sada (27 Nov 2017)

respecto a que no bajo de peso ni con ayuno ni sin él, sobre todo en las caderas y muslos he encontrado esto, que a dios gracias no es mi caso pero puede ser un inicio, 
LIPEDEMA, como mucho sería grado I.
sabéis algo al respecto?

TRATAMIENTO LIPEDEMA (LIPOEDEMA) Y LINFEDEMA | DrSimarro

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 11:09 ----------

Entrevista: Miguel Ángel Martínez-González, el sabio de la dieta mediterránea | EL PAÍS Semanal

“EL PAN BLANCO ES UNO DE LOS PRINCIPALES PROBLEMAS QUE TENEMOS EN ESPAÑA. CUANDO YA SE TIENE SOPREPESO, ES UNA BOMBA”


----------



## tae (28 Nov 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que son perfectos si los encuentras de calidad.
> 
> Nata buena lo veo complicado, tampoco he mirado, pero mantequilla de pasto si hay.
> 
> Desgraciadamente yo lo evito por mi alergia a la caseina. La mantequilla mantiene un 1-2% de restos de leche suficiente para notar un ligero picor de ojos.



Hola Karlos,

he leído en varios posts tuyos lo de tu alergia a la caseina. Quería preguntarte que síntomas tuviste antes de detectarla y como llegaste a saber lo de tu alergia. Hace unos meses pregunte por un análisis de caseína para una posible alergia y en la Seguridad Social me dijeron que no lo hacian.

Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2017)

tae dijo:


> Hola Karlos,
> 
> he leído en varios posts tuyos lo de tu alergia a la caseina. Quería preguntarte que síntomas tuviste antes de detectarla y como llegaste a saber lo de tu alergia. Hace unos meses pregunte por un análisis de caseína para una posible alergia y en la Seguridad Social me dijeron que no lo hacian.
> 
> Gracias.



Pues segun un prestigioso alergologo amigo de la familia yo no puedo saber que tengo alergia a la caseina.

La cosa es simple. Tengo alergia al acaro diagnosticada, y es cierto que durante años solo senti esa alergia en espacios cerrados, al abrir armarios, lo normal.

Ahora llevaba unos años que la alergia 'al acaro' habia evolucionado. Me daba igual en espacios cerrados que por la calle. Iba siempre con mocos en el pecho, los ojos irritados, flebitis, de vez en cuando me salian ronchas en la piel que luego desaparecian, rinitis casi de continuo y conjuntivitis muy fuertes un par de veces al año. Llego un momento que no podia vivir sin antihistaminicos y el ventolin en el bolsillo ya con algun ataque de asma.

Cuando me meti en la paleo lees mucho y una de las cosas que quitas es la leche. Lei sobre la lactosa y su intolerancia y sobre algunas alergias provocadas por la caseina.

Si lees en mil paginas de alergias los sintomas los tenia todos. Ya estaba decidido a empezar con la paleo.

Una semana sin probar ningun lacteo y milagro, despues de 20 años se me despejo la nariz, empece a dejar los antihistaminicos y no he vuelto a tener una conjuntivitis.

He hecho suficientes pruebas incluso con leche y yogur y los sintomas vuelven de inmediato.

No pruebo ningun lacteo y si salgo de cena me tomo solo ese dia el antihistaminico y solucionado. Meten leche donde menos te esperas (salsas, fritos, rellenos).

Para estos temas si confias en los medicos vas dado. 

Ya me he cruzado con varias personas con los mismos sintomas, de inicio no hacen caso pero luego cuando prueban una semana sin lacteos como es tan radical el cambio ya lo tienen clarisimo.


----------



## qbit (28 Nov 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> La comunidad amish suele tener una gran calidad de vida y casi nunca enferma. Pero como no mola que la borregada sepa que cultivan organicamente sus propios alimentos, que crían a sus propios animales entre pastos, que comen muchísimas verduras, que su dieta es más alta que la media en grasas de los huevos, mantequilla, carne, etc etc y que además ese tipo de alimentación les hace fisicamente más activos, pues nos sacamos de la manga que son algo así como una especie mutante diferente a nosotros.
> 
> Investigación y periodismo de *calidá" lo llaman a esto.*Y así va transcurriendo la vida....
> 
> Saludos.



Perdona majo, pero los amish, como los judíos, tienen peculiaridades genéticas distintas de los demás, coomo enfermedades endogámicas y el caso este de la mutación, dejando aparte que coman más sano.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Nov 2017)

qbit dijo:


> *Perdona majo, pero los amish, como los judíos, tienen peculiaridades genéticas distintas de los demás, coomo enfermedades endogámicas y el caso este de la mutación, dejando aparte que coman más sano.*



El estudio habla de un mutación genética que solo tienen ellos y que te hace vivir más y con más salud.

Si le encontraran también esa rara mutación genética a gente que se hincha a comer cualquier cosa para mí podría ser creible, pero que solamente se lo hayan encontrado precisamente a una de las comunidades que más cuida su tipo de alimentación y su salud a mí como mínimo me parece bastante sospechoso.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> El estudio habla de un mutación genética que solo tienen ellos y que te hace vivir más y con más salud.
> 
> Si le encontraran también esa rara mutación genética a gente que se hincha a comer cualquier cosa para mí podría ser creible, pero que solamente se lo hayan encontrado precisamente a una de las comunidades que más cuida su tipo de alimentación y su salud a mí como mínimo me parece bastante sospechoso.
> 
> Saludos.



No seas mal pensado. Es un gen cojonudo creado a base de follar entre primos. Eso si, dales cocacola y doritos durante un par de años y matas el gen. Es lo que tienen estos genes endogamicos.


----------



## sada (28 Nov 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues segun un prestigioso alergologo amigo de la familia yo no puedo saber que tengo alergia a la caseina.
> 
> La cosa es simple. Tengo alergia al acaro diagnosticada, y es cierto que durante años solo senti esa alergia en espacios cerrados, al abrir armarios, lo normal.
> 
> ...



y queso? no tomas?
yo tengo rinitis alérgica, era levantarme y 20 minutos o más estornudando sin parar. alergia a los ácaros me detectaron. 
fue dejar la leche y uf he mejorado mil. de vez en cuando un solo estornudo.
sigo tomando quesos curados sobre todo y nata. yogures nunca me gustaron


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2017)

sada dijo:


> y queso? no tomas?
> yo tengo rinitis alérgica, era levantarme y 20 minutos o más estornudando sin parar. alergia a los ácaros me detectaron.
> fue dejar la leche y uf he mejorado mil. de vez en cuando un solo estornudo.
> sigo tomando quesos curados sobre todo y nata. yogures nunca me gustaron



En un queso muy curado eliminas la mayor parte de la lactosa pero la proteina de la leche (caseina) esta exactamente igual. Y es una pena porque me encanta el queso y tenia la esperanza de que su proceso alterase de alguna forma la caseina evitandome la alergia, pero no. He probado con oveja, cabra y nanai.

La alergia al acaro la sigo teniendo pero mas leve, cosa logica, ya que la caseina te deja la mucosa reventada y agudiza cualquier alergia ambiental.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Nov 2017)

maria_garcia dijo:


> Yo llevo unos 6 meses siendo vegana y nunca me había sentido mejor. He dejado el azúcar y todos los productos y derivados de origen animal. Mi dieta se basa en consumir legumbres (garbanzos, lentejas, etc) con verduras de todo tipo. He bajado de peso y me siento muchísimo mejor, incluso me ha cambiado el estado de ánimo!



Me han contado que pasa exactamente lo mismo cuando empiezas a creer en dios e ir a la iglesia...


----------



## tae (28 Nov 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues segun un prestigioso alergologo amigo de la familia yo no puedo saber que tengo alergia a la caseina.
> 
> Para estos temas si confias en los medicos vas dado.



Gracias Karlos. Sí ya sé que los médicos "normales" alucinan con estas cosas. Menuda cara puso la mia cuando la dije que quería saber si era intolerante a la caseína ya que la prueba de la lactosa me la hizo y me dio negativa y yo insistía que algún problema tenía con los lácteos 

También me dijo que esto de las alergias es complicado. Puede ser que durante una época seas alergico o intolerante y luego después se va por si mismo, así que no servían practicamente de nada las pruebas. Supongo que eso lo dicen por desconocer todos estos temas.

Yo no he tenido todos esos síntomas que tú dices, pero vamos me siento mucho mejor desde que deje la leche, yogures, etc. Lo único que como de lácteos es el queso de cabra curado 3 - 4 veces a la semana, porque me gusta y creo que en esa cantidad lo tolero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Nov 2017)

tae dijo:


> Gracias Karlos. Sí ya sé que los médicos "normales" alucinan con estas cosas. Menuda cara puso la mia cuando la dije que quería saber si era intolerante a la caseína ya que la prueba de la lactosa me la hizo y me dio negativa y yo insistía que algún problema tenía con los lácteos
> 
> También me dijo que esto de las alergias es complicado. Puede ser que durante una época seas alergico o intolerante y luego después se va por si mismo, así que no servían practicamente de nada las pruebas. Supongo que eso lo dicen por desconocer todos estos temas.
> 
> Yo no he tenido todos esos síntomas que tú dices, pero vamos me siento mucho mejor desde que deje la leche, yogures, etc. Lo único que como de lácteos es el queso de cabra curado 3 - 4 veces a la semana, porque me gusta y creo que en esa cantidad lo tolero.




Es que la inmensa mayoria de los adultos no deberian tomar leche.

Se pierde la capacidad de digerir parcialmente la lactosa y sin llegar a ser intolerantes. De ahi vientres hinchados, malas digestiones, reflujos, y lo mas importante la flora intestinal la haces fosfatina poco a poco y devienen dolencias sin causa aparente.

En la ultima visita con mi hijo al alergologo le pregunte si ademas de las ambientales hacian pruebas de alimentarias y el medico me miro con cara... gñee?

Ya tengo claro que algunos temas es como si les hablases de las apariciones marianas, y paso de comentarles nada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Nov 2017)

A mí la leche me engorda, aparte de notar diferencia dias que la tomo y dias que no, estoy mucho más a gusto cuando no la tomo.

Los quesos y mantequillas doy más beneficio a la duda.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (28 Nov 2017)

chameleon dijo:


> acabo de comerme dos rebanadas de pan de centeno y una fanta
> 
> ¿qué puede pasarme doctor?



Que comiencen a gustarle los hombres que trabajan en los andamios...

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fary (28 Nov 2017)

maria_garcia dijo:


> Yo llevo unos 6 meses siendo vegana y nunca me había sentido mejor. He dejado el azúcar y todos los productos y derivados de origen animal. Mi dieta se basa en consumir legumbres (garbanzos, lentejas, etc) con verduras de todo tipo. He bajado de peso y me siento muchísimo mejor, incluso me ha cambiado el estado de ánimo!



probablemente la mejora se deba a dejar de comer donuts y azucar mas que al veganismo, yo he sido vegetariano años y la proteina animal no es mala ni tiene que hacer que te sientas peor


----------



## Qui (28 Nov 2017)

Cómo se puede quemar (de verdad) la grasa corporal | Zen | EL MUNDO

Mirad cómo ladran. Hasta con la muerte asustan.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Nov 2017)

Qui dijo:


> Cómo se puede quemar (de verdad) la grasa corporal | Zen | EL MUNDO
> 
> Mirad cómo ladran. Hasta conseguir la muerte asustan.



Vaya sarta de memeces de los hejjjpertos.

Putos subnormales dañinos y retrasados, qué lamentable joder.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Nov 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vaya sarta de memeces de los hejjjpertos.
> 
> Putos subnormales dañinos y retrasados, qué lamentable joder.



Protegen su negocio, son psicópatas, todo por el beneficio, y ahora que no venden periódicos imagina lo que vale cualquier publicidad, aunque sea droga veneno y mierda....


----------



## freezingmoon (28 Nov 2017)

Un nuevo estudio sobre la relacion entre azucar y el cancer.

Cómo el azúcar afecta al metabolismo del cáncer | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS

SALUD
Cómo el azúcar afecta al metabolismo del cáncer
Las conclusiones de un nuevo estudio de nueve años de duración

Cuando un estudio habla de azúcar y cáncer, más de uno le teme a la cucharadita que acaba de echarle a su café matutino. Una investigación publicada recientemente por el grupo Nature aporta nueva evidencia sobre el papel de la glucosa en el metabolismo de nuestras células, o dicho de otra manera, los cambios químicos y biológicos que se dan a nivel molecular en nuestro organismo en relación con el desarrollo de tumores. Pero no se alarme. No tiene nada que ver con eliminarlo de su dieta, sino con encontrar nuevos hallazgos en el comportamiento del cáncer a nivel celular, que sí apuntan a la capacidad que tenemos de incidir en las posibilidades de sufrir cáncer con unos hábitos saludables.


“La causa principal del cáncer es el reemplazo de la respiración con oxígeno en las células normales del cuerpo por la fermentación del azúcar”. Esta afirmación se atribuye al fisiólogo alemán Otto H. Warburg, premio Nobel en 1931 por sus descubrimientos en los mecanismos de respiración celular, y padre de la famosa hipótesis que lleva su nombre sobre el origen del cáncer.

Fue el primero en sugerir que, si había una causa única compartida por todos los cánceres, esa sería la alteración del metabolismo, al postular que las células tumorales producen energía con un proceso en el que no está implicado el oxígeno. Aunque la famosa hipótesis de Warburg, fechada en 1924, está cerca de cumplir un siglo, la comunidad científica todavía no ha podido aclarar si es cierta o no.

“La causa principal del cáncer es el reemplazo de la respiración con oxígeno en las células normales del cuerpo por la fermentación del azúcar”, Otto H. Warburg, premio Nobel en 1931

Una prueba de la intensidad con la que los investigadores están abordando esta línea de estudio es el hecho de que entre los años 2000 y 2015 se han publicado 18.000 artículos sobre el tema, pero sigue abierta la controversia de si la fermentación de la glucosa es causa o consecuencia del cáncer, como advierte en su introducción el artículo reciente publicado por Nature Communicactions, al no identificarse todavía un vínculo molecular claro entre la glucólisis [la vía metabólica de oxidar la glucosa para obtener energía] y las proteínas que controlan la proliferación celular. Sin embargo, este estudio, liderado por Johan Thevelein, de la Universidad Católica de Lovaina (Bélgica) y realizado en levaduras, apunta a que se trataría de una relación causal.

Algo más que genes

“Es volver a Warburg con una versión moderna. El mensaje del estudio es que el metabolismo de la glucosa actúa mandando señales a la célula. Hasta ahora se pensaba que las mutaciones genéticas generaban cambios metabólicos en la célula tumoral. Pero muchos pensamos que podía ser al revés: cuando el metabolismo se altera, es capaz de mandar señales a las células, proteínas y genes. Y esto es lo que faltaba conocer a Warburg, la capacidad informativa del metabolismo", señala Javier A. Menéndez, Jefe del Grupo de Metabolismo y Cáncer del Programa ProCURE del Instituto Catalán de Oncología y del Instituto de Investigación Biomédica de Girona del Grupo de Metabolismo y Cáncer.

"Este paper", explica el experto, "señala que, sin cambios genéticos detrás, solo alterando el metabolismo —en ese caso, el de la glucosa—, se activa un importante oncogén, la proteína Ras, una de las más alteradas en la mayor parte de tumores. Los autores lo proponen como mecanismo de iniciación, es decir, que un cáncer se puede iniciar exclusivamente por un síndrome metabólico".

“Todo lo que hoy en día se sabe de la relación entre azúcar y cáncer es una asociación indirecta a través de las bebidas azucaradas”, Carlos Alberto González

Tras el apogeo de la genómica, las líneas que relacionan los tumores con las mutaciones de nuestros genes, esta nueva investigación se enmarca en el renacimiento del metabolismo en el estudio del cáncer, como recoge una revisión publicada a principios de este año en la revista Cell sobre la interacción del metabolismo en la biología de los tumores.

“Estamos ante un cambio de paradigma: es apasionante ver que algo tan común a todas las células o tejidos como es el metabolismo, produce impactos muy importantes en el comportamiento de las células al alterar pequeñas cosas en él. Si en el futuro entendemos cómo sucede, tendremos maneras preventivas o de tratamiento del cáncer completamente novedosas basadas en el metabolismo”, apunta Menéndez, cuyo grupo de investigación acaba de publicar en la revista Oncogene, también del grupo Nature, un estudio en el que se muestra cómo el metabolismo actúa como regulador clave en la epigenética [la interacción entre genes y ambiente] de los tumores, abriendo el campo a posibles nuevas terapias contra el cáncer.

Durante muchos años —y todavía hoy— ha imperado la idea de que el cáncer es genético, no hereditario, que afecta por los genes, “ocultando la importancia de otros mecanismos en el cáncer, como el metabolismo”, señala este investigador.

“Si nos quedamos con la idea de que todo se basa en una mutación genética, entonces la gente se cuestiona si necesita cambiar o no su dieta y su forma de ejercicio físico. Pero se ha visto que las personas que viven en el área mediterránea tienen menos cánceres de mama que los países nórdicos, aunque genéticamente seamos idénticos. La explicación está en el impacto de la dieta diaria sobre el metabolismo. Si a nuestro cuerpo le damos las posibilidades metabólicas para que la célula pueda ser más maligna, las va a aprovechar, y ese es el problema que tenemos ahora”, indica Menéndez.

No lo confunda con el azucarero

Para entender cómo se relaciona el azúcar con la proliferación del las células tumorales, primero no debe confundir la oxidación de la glucosa con el azúcar que tiene en la despensa. La glucosa es un azúcar, como la lactosa o la fructosa. Pero el azúcar de mesa es un disacárido llamado sacarosa, compuesto por dos monosacáridos: glucosa y fructosa.

"Cuando hay una competición, como sucede en la aparición de un tumor, entre la célula normal y la tumoral por la glucosa, siempre gana la tumoral", Josep Maria Argilés, director del grupo de investigación de Bioquímica y Biología Molecular

Al ingerir sacarosa tendrá un aporte de glucosa, pero no piense que eliminando el azúcar refinado de su dieta su cuerpo dejará de recibirla. La glucosa está presente en un sinfín de alimentos —cereales, panes, frutos secos, etcétera— y es el principal combustible de las células de nuestro organismo. Téngalo presente: aunque no consuma sacarosa, no se libraría de la glucosa.

“Las células tumorales utilizan mucha glucosa y tienen mecanismos para aprovecharla mejor que una célula normal, de forma que cuando hay una competición, como sucede en la aparición de un tumor, entre la célula normal y la tumoral por la glucosa, siempre gana la tumoral”, describe Josep Maria Argilés, director del grupo de investigación de Bioquímica y Biología Molecular del Cáncer en el Instituto de Biomedicina de la Universidad de Barcelona.

“La glucosa es uno de sus combustibles favoritos, junto con el aminoácido llamado glutamina, pero las células tumorales la usan de una forma muy ineficiente: en lugar de aprovecharla al máximo, como hacen las células normales, donde la glucosa se oxida totalmente a dióxido de carbono y agua, fabrican grandes cantidades de lactato, dando lugar a un rendimiento energético muy bajo, generan muy poca energía. Es como comer un kilogramo de carne y tirar 900 gramos. ¿Cómo se traduce en el paciente? Cuando sufre esta ineficiencia metabólica, el paciente come mucho pero no engorda, por lo que en muchos casos de cáncer, aunque no sea la única razón, se presenta el fenómeno de la caquexia, una pérdida de peso muy acentuada que se suele identificarse con la muerte”, explica Argilés.

Y, ¿cómo afecta la dieta?

Aunque el artículo de Nature Communications no afirma en ningún caso que el azúcar cause cáncer, la ingesta de azúcares en la dieta converge con los hallazgos de la investigación. “Para la gente de la calle, el planteamiento importante no es conocer el metabolismo de una célula tumoral, sino saber si el cáncer viene provocado por el consumo de azúcar", plantea Argilés.

Lo que de momento se ha confirmado es que el consumo excesivo de azúcar, en forma de bollería industrial o bebidas azucaradas, lleva a una situación de obesidad, y numerosos estudios epidemiológicos demuestran que la obesidad marcada o mórbida es un factor de riesgo de cáncer.

Primero, cuanto más alimentos se ingieran, el tracto gastrointestinal tendrá más contacto con posibles elementos cancerígenos. La obesidad genera, además, un estado pro-inflamatorio o inflamatorio crónico, que va ligado al cáncer. Y también se ha visto en animales de laboratorio, que si les quitamos el 30% de la comida, y por tanto reducen su peso, estos animales tienen menos tumores a la larga que los normales. La restricción de alimentos, y por tanto de energía, genera una respuesta preventiva en cuanto al cáncer”, recalca Argilés.

"La restricción de alimentos, y por tanto de energía, genera una respuesta preventiva en cuanto al cáncer", Josep Maria Argilés, director del grupo de investigación de Bioquímica y Biología Molecular

En la comunidad científica internacional, recuerda el epidemiólogo Carlos Alberto González, miembro emérito del Instituto Catalán de Oncología y coordinador durante 20 años en España del Estudio Prospectivo SOBRE Cáncer y Nutrición (EPIC), se acepta que el 80% de los tumores podrían asociarse a factores externos, entre los cuales están identificados y reconocidos el 20% o 25% con el tabaco, entre el 25% y el 30% con la dieta, el 15% con agentes infecciosos, del 10% al 15% con la obesidad, y entre el 4% y el 5% con el alcohol.

“Hay tres revisiones importantes publicadas de estudios de cohorte [la comparación de varias poblaciones seleccionadas por compartir unas características determinadas: mujeres, hombres, mayores de 30 años...] que aportan evidencia sobre el índice glicémico y la carga glicémica y la ingesta de carbohidratos y su relación con el cáncer de páncreas, el cáncer colorrectal y el cáncer de mama.

En ningún de ellos se ha podido determinar que haya una asociación, salvo en el cáncer de mama, en concreto, en el caso de mujeres posmenopáusicas con receptores estrogénicos negativos [que no dependen de los estrógenos]. Todo lo que hoy en día se sabe de la relación entre azúcar y cáncer es una asociación indirecta a través de las bebidas azucaradas, que además de ser un factor de riesgo cardiovascular y de caries dental, está vinculada a la obesidad, que es en sí un riesgo de cáncer. La Agencia Internacional para la Investigación sobre el Cáncer ha identificado 13 tipos de cáncer relacionados de forma causal con esta enfermedad”, destaca este epidemiólogo.

Una cuestión importante es que si una persona ha tenido un cáncer y aumenta de peso o tiene obesidad más marcada, la evidencia indica que tiene riesgo de que el tumor reaparezca o aparezca un tumor nuevo si no lleva una dieta saludable. “Una persona que ha tenido cáncer debe reducir su consumo de azúcar, sobre todo el refinado, porque es un factor importante de reincidencia. Hacer ejercicio, mantener una dieta de frutas, vegetales y cereales integrales es muy importante para las personas que han tenido un cáncer”, concluye González.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2017)

Se pasan todo el articulo diciendo si pero no jaja y echando balones fuera.

El parrafo que lo peta es este:
'Al ingerir sacarosa tendrá un aporte de glucosa, pero no piense que eliminando el azúcar refinado de su dieta su cuerpo dejará de recibirla. La glucosa está presente en un sinfín de alimentos —cereales, panes, frutos secos, etcétera— y es el principal combustible de las células de nuestro organismo. Téngalo presente: aunque no consuma sacarosa, no se libraría de la glucosa.'

Nos ha jodido ponen los cereales y el pan como fuente de glucosa, y ya de paso ponemos los frutos secos para que no se note mucho. Y ya te dice que ni lo intentes que no te libraras de la glucosa. Cacho hijodeputa de la glucosa no, pero de los picos continuos y en cantidades ingentes si te puedes librar facilmente.

Lo que aqui sabemos es que el pan y el azucar y en general cualquier harina refinada sube la glucosa en sangre exactamente igual que la sacarosa.

Tambien sabemos aqui que el estado natural seria un metabolismo mixto de cetosis y glucosa, con predileccion por la cetosis.

Con los refinados la cetosis te la cargas, con cinco comidas al dia con algun refinado en todas la cetosis ni la hueles.

La via metabolica de la glucosa siempre esta disponible ya que el cuerpo puede producir glucosa para unas pocas funciones, el resto de funciones estan perfectamente diseñadas para funcionar en cetosis. Puedes meter hidratos naturales y la absorcion lenta de sus hidratos jamas desconectara la cetosis totalmente.

Metemos hidratos refinados en cantidades ingentes y resulta que ciertas enfermedades se descontrolan, ademas de obesidad y diabetes, el cancer va de la mano.

Luego habran predisposiciones geneticas, algun mal habito como fumar pero el descontrol viene cuando le echamos keroseno a las celulas tumorales.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Nov 2017)

Xq parece que no lo pueden poner claramente, en el articulo de perder grasa ponen auténticas barbaridades, que si aeróbico y resistencia... Q si trabajo a 110-120 pulsaciones... Joder así hay legiones de fofisanos en el gimnasio que no consiguen adelgazar y que después de 1 año no han ganado nada de masa muscular... 

Lo principal sabemos que es la dieta, pero luego mi mujer quiere subir el culo y recuperar la forma después del parto y se dedica a hacer el mono con ejercicios en los que la intensidad brilla por su ausencia.

Ni hablar de que no diferencian entre tono muscular y ganancia muscular y así un montón de falacias que venden a los obesos.


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2017)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Vaya sarta de memeces de los hejjjpertos.
> 
> Putos subnormales dañinos y retrasados, qué lamentable joder.



vaya caña en los comentarios


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Nov 2017)

A relaxing cup of red vino 

Vino tinto: beneficios, polémica nutricionista y alternativas sin alcohol - Daniscience


----------



## Ricitos (29 Nov 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es que la inmensa mayoria de los adultos no deberian tomar leche.
> 
> Se pierde la capacidad de digerir parcialmente la lactosa y sin llegar a ser intolerantes. De ahi vientres hinchados, malas digestiones, reflujos, y lo mas importante la flora intestinal la haces fosfatina poco a poco y devienen dolencias sin causa aparente.
> 
> ...




No, que quede claro, las alergias al ALERGÓLOGO, las intolerancias al DIGESTIVO. Pide hora con el digestivo y dile que quieres hacerte las pruebas de la intolerancia al Sorbito, Fructosa y Lactosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Nov 2017)

Ricitos dijo:


> No, que quede claro, las alergias al ALERGÓLOGO, las intolerancias al DIGESTIVO. Pide hora con el digestivo y dile que quieres hacerte las pruebas de la intolerancia al Sorbito, Fructosa y Lactosa.



Pues se ve que no ha entendido la diferencia entre una intolerancia y una alergia alimentaria. Yo le saco de su desconocimiento:

INTOLERANCIA A LA LACTOSA:
Los síntomas se presentan frecuentemente después de la ingestión de productos lácteos y pueden ser:

· Dolor abdominal (100%)
· Distensión abdominal (100%)
· Borborigmos (100%)
· Flatulencia (100%)
· Náuseas (78%)
· Vómitos (78%)
· Diarrea (70%)
· Estreñimiento (30%)

ALERGIA A LA CASEINA:

los afectados pueden presentar:

resuello o respiración sibilante ("pitos" al respirar)
problemas para respirar
tos
ronquera
opresión de garganta
ojos lloros, picor y/o hinchazón ocular
urticaria
granos o ronchas rojas
hinchazón

Esto es una alergia alimentaria y la diagnostican los alergologos (en teoria) y se trata igual que cualquier alergia alimentaria o que cualquier alergia ambiental o de contacto. Lo primero evidentemente eliminando de la dieta el alimento alergenico.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Nov 2017)

Pregunto por curiosidad: ¿cuánta mantequilla podéis llegar a comer en una semana?

No sé qué me ha dado esta semana que en tres días me he pimplado la tarrina de 250 gr. No sé hasta qué punto es "saludable" comer mantequilla pero a mí de toda la vida me ha gustado.

Lo que me lleva a replantearme comprar mantequilla ecológica si voy a ingerir tal cantidad. De momento compro una normal y corriente sin muchos añadidos a parte de la sal.


----------



## merkawoman (30 Nov 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunto por curiosidad: ¿cuánta mantequilla podéis llegar a comer en una semana?
> 
> No sé qué me ha dado esta semana que en tres días me he pimplado la tarrina de 250 gr. No sé hasta qué punto es "saludable" comer mantequilla pero a mí de toda la vida me ha gustado.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a replantearme comprar mantequilla ecológica si voy a ingerir tal cantidad. De momento compro una normal y corriente sin muchos añadidos a parte de la sal.



A mi la mantequilla no me supone problema, puedo tomar unos 250g semanales sin problemas, en ALDI tiene la ecologica por 2€. Aunque no tomo todas las semanas..Unas 2/3 pastillas al mes.


En cambio los frutos secos si que llega un momento que me producen esteatorrea a nivel similar de grasas en la dieta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> A mi la mantequilla no me supone problema, puedo tomar unos 250g semanales sin problemas, en ALDI tiene la ecologica por 2€. Aunque no tomo todas las semanas..Unas 2/3 pastillas al mes.
> 
> 
> En cambio los frutos secos si que llega un momento que me producen esteatorrea a nivel similar de grasas en la dieta.



Y tan similar, como que tienen un alto porcentaje de grasa.

Pero tambien tienen bastante proteina, hidratos y fibra. Lo que comentas no especialmente.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Nov 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> A mi la mantequilla no me supone problema, puedo tomar unos 250g semanales sin problemas, en ALDI tiene la ecologica por 2€. Aunque no tomo todas las semanas..Unas 2/3 pastillas al mes.



Es que al paso que voy me parece que voy a tener que comprar 500 gr. a la semana. ::

Pero vaya, si no hay ningún inconveniente... tan contento.


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2017)

CientÃ­ficos dudan que el desayuno sea la comida mÃ¡s importante del dÃ­a – La Neta Noticias
¿Qué contiene un desayuno de campeones? Como ya lo comentamos, la ciencia no está exactamente convencida sobre si el desayuno es la comida más importante del día. Aún así, toneladas de personas exitosas hacen del desayuno algo reglamentario aún con sus apretadas agendas, con notables excepciones, claro.

Aquí presentamos algunas de las rutinas de desayuno típicas de personas exitosas:

El fundador de Virgin Group, Richard Branson, prefiere ensalada de frutas y muesli en la mañana mientras pasa tiempo con su familia.

La CEO de Popeyes, Cheryl Bachelder, depende de si viaja o no. Ella ha dicho que prefiere la avena cuando está en casa, y el tocino, los huevos revueltos y las tostadas cuando está en movimiento. Pero de cualquier manera, ella siempre toma café.

El cantante y actor Justin Timberlake comentó que le gusta desayunar un huevo revuelto junto con waffles con crema de almendras antes de su ejercicio matutino.

Si hablamos de desayuno, el CEO de Twitter Jack Dorsey prefiere comer huevos duros con salsa de soya.

Donald Trump no es fan del desayuno. Según el Chicago Tribune, de vez en cuando come tocino y huevos. Cambien dijo a Fox News que le gustaban los Cornualles “recién salidos de los campos de Iowa”, comentando esto en 2016 antes del debate en esta ciudad. Su guardaespaldas Keith Schiller dijo que Trump también prefiere desayunar huevos y un McMuffin.

La conductora del programa de entrevistas Kelly Ripa espera hasta después de que “Vive con Kelly y Ryan” termine para comer yogurt y granola. De antemano, tomará un capuchino con leche descremada a la mitad y, a veces, hasta con un triple de leche.

En una entrevista reciente con su hermano Mark, el CEO de Amazon, Jeff Bezos, dijo que solía comer un tubo completo de galletas Pillsbury para el desayuno pero que abandonó el hábito cuando su esposa MacKenzie lo instó a que revisara los ingredientes, el no programar reuniones matutinas para relajarse con su familia.

Después de su entrenamiento matutino, el gerente general de Intuit, Brad Smith, toma un batido de proteínas y luego se dirige a la oficina.

Ivanka Trump, le contó a MyMorningRoutine.com todos sus desayunos típicos antes de que su padre fuera elegido para la Casa Blanca. Para evitar la “fatiga”, dijo que ella y sus hijos comen yogur griego con bayas o avena espolvoreadas con ingredientes como “semillas de chia, bayas, semillas de lino, bayas de goji, canela, nueces y almendras”. Ella también bebe un vaso de agua con un limón y un café.

Para Warren Buffett, CEO de Berkshire Hathaway, el desayuno está determinado por el rendimiento del mercado de valores. Business Insider informó que cada mañana, su esposa Astrid coloca una cierta cantidad de cambio en su portavasos. Por $ 2.61dlls le compra dos hamburguesas de salchichas, $ 2.95 dlls le ofrece una salchicha McMuffin con huevo y queso, y un tocino, huevo y galletas de queso que cuesta $ 3.17dlls. Él opta por las opciones más caras de McDonald’s cuando se siente “próspero”, según Business Insider.

En una entrevista con estudiantes de Betsy Layne High School, el fundador de Microsoft, Bill Gates, afirmó que desayuna Cocoa Puffs, pero su esposa Melinda dijo que normalmente se salta el desayuno.

El CEO de Google, Sundar Pichai, dij que tiene el hábito “muy inglés” de beber una taza de té todas las mañanas y come un omellette.

La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, siempre desayuna con su marido, el profesor de química Joachim Sauer. A menudo le pregunta sobre temas políticos en la mesa.

El desayuno generalmente no está en el menú para el CEO de Tesla y SpaceX, Elon Musk. Cuando se las arregla para comer en la mañana, come omellette y café.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, suele llevar un omellette grande o un bowl de gachas con algunos huevos de codorniz y jugo de frutas al costado del mediodía, los ingredientes son “despachados regularmente desde las tierras de cultivo del Patriarca Kirill, el líder religioso de Rusia”. Una vez que ha terminado su comida, toma café.



Read more CientÃ­ficos dudan que el desayuno sea la comida mÃ¡s importante del dÃ­a – La Neta Noticias


----------



## Rauxa (1 Dic 2017)

Como ya hemos comentado últimamente el problema del desayuno, es que la gente desayuna POSTRES. El problema no es el desayuno en sí. Se podría desayunar tomates, aguacates, huevos, jamoncito...pero no. Desayunan danoninos, pettit suisse, madalenas, kellogs, margarinas, melmeladas, tosta ricas.... POSTRES

Y si nos ponemos exquisitos, el DES-AYUNO lo hacemos todos. Unos desayunan a las 8 de la mañana y otros como yo, desayunan a las 3 de la tarde. Eso sí, se desayune a la hora que se desayune, que sea comida REAL.


----------



## montella (3 Dic 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Como ya hemos comentado últimamente el problema del desayuno, es que la gente desayuna POSTRES. El problema no es el desayuno en sí. Se podría desayunar tomates, aguacates, huevos, jamoncito...pero no. Desayunan danoninos, pettit suisse, madalenas, kellogs, margarinas, melmeladas, tosta ricas.... POSTRES
> 
> Y si nos ponemos exquisitos, el DES-AYUNO lo hacemos todos. Unos desayunan a las 8 de la mañana y otros como yo, desayunan a las 3 de la tarde. Eso sí, se desayune a la hora que se desayune, que sea comida REAL.



Personalmente creo q es por el cafe con leche o colacao lo de desayunar postres.Es q todo el mundo tiene sed cuando se levanta y el 90% de la poblacion q conozco bebe eso.El 10 restante bebe te q tambien invita a acompañar dulce.......


----------



## Lausengier (3 Dic 2017)

Hoy con un desayuno de chocolate puro de tres "rajoles" + puñado almendras+ puñado frutos rojos he hecho 20 km calidad 1h19(41+38). No he necesitado gel ni tengo hambre ahora. Aunque ayer si que cene hidratos.


----------



## Ragnar (3 Dic 2017)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como cualquier paginita de internet o periodico te hace un articulo sobre mejores alimentos para adelgazar y te mete 4-5 siempre que son grasa pura: Aceite de Oliva, Aceite de Coco, Frutos Secos, Aguacates y Huevos. Alimentos que son pura grasa, saturada incluida... ejemplo esto: Trucos adelgazar: 14 alimentos que debes poner en tu dieta si quieres perder peso: trucos para adelgazar. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

PERO LUEGO LOS MUY HIJOS DE PUTA se la pasan diciendo que la GRASA ES MALA y hay que eliminarla de la dieta... no lo entiendo, no entiendo como pueden decir 2 cosas distintas a la vez y quedarse igual, y la gente como es imbécil y no razona pues... se traga que la grasa es mala pero igual le meten a sus macarrones un aguacate y siguen sin adelgazar :XX:

Y culpan al aguacate claro 

Ademas siempre que mencionan algun fruto seco, solo comete un puñadito que tienen muchas calorias :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2017)

He estado viendo el tema de la posible prohibición de los Kebabs, pero sin entrar mucho en detalle.
Imagino que están hechos de las partes menos noble de los animales y metiendo ahí mierdas ultraprocesadas. 
Y es que estamos en lo de siempre:
La carne como concepto es buena, sana y necesaria.
Lo malo es lo que le meten. Algo he leído sobre los fosfatos que le mten (para tener más sabor y no sé que mas).


PERO QUE COÑO! Son capaces de prohibir el Kebab, pero es legal comprar y vender tabaco, alcohol, donetes, donuts de color rosa, chuches de plástico....

"Ej que los fostatosh shon maloshhhhhhhhhhh"!! Pues que prohiban los fosfatos de los alimentos que lo llevan y santas pascuas, coño ya.

Al final nos van a quitar el entrecot de nebraska. Al tiempo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Dic 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunto por curiosidad: ¿cuánta mantequilla podéis llegar a comer en una semana?
> 
> No sé qué me ha dado esta semana que en tres días me he pimplado la tarrina de 250 gr. No sé hasta qué punto es "saludable" comer mantequilla pero a mí de toda la vida me ha gustado.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a replantearme comprar mantequilla ecológica si voy a ingerir tal cantidad. De momento compro una normal y corriente sin muchos añadidos a parte de la sal.



Qué delicia, yo voy a tarrina cada 10 días o por ahí. Veremos el colesterol, hace meses que no tomo nada desnatado y me inflo a huevos y mantequilla ::


----------



## Cazarr (4 Dic 2017)

En La Vanguardia hablan de lo que Trump pedía cada vez que iba al McDonald's, y se quedan con esto (copio):

Según desvelan, cuando Donald Trump optaba por hacer un pedido a McDonald’s tenía claro cuáles tenían que ser los mínimos de la orden: *dos Big Macs, dos hamburguesas de pescado frito y un batido de chocolate*. Se han olvidado mencionar si pedía patatas fritas y alguna bebida azucarada, como se le ha visto en Instagram. *Un menú con un alto contenido graso, muy superior a lo recomendado.*​
Se ve que lo peor del McDonald's es que su comida tiene "alto contenido graso", y ya está. ¿Para qué molestarse en especificar qué tipo de grasa, cuánto azúcar o cuánto "aderezo aditivo" lleva la comida si puedes quedar como el inútil juntaletra que eres?

Total, nadie se va a molestar en preguntar... :vomito:


----------



## qbit (4 Dic 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La alergia al acaro la sigo teniendo pero mas leve, cosa logica, ya que la caseina te deja la mucosa reventada y agudiza cualquier alergia ambiental.



La mucosa nasal no es lo que cuenta sino el intestino.



tae dijo:


> También me dijo que esto de las alergias es complicado. Puede ser que durante una época seas alergico o intolerante y luego después se va por si mismo, así que no servían practicamente de nada las pruebas. Supongo que eso lo dicen por desconocer todos estos temas.



Las alergias e intolerancias aparecen y se van porque dependen del estado de permeabilidad del intestino.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 16:15 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> El estudio habla de un mutación genética que solo tienen ellos y que te hace vivir más y con más salud.
> 
> Si le encontraran también esa rara mutación genética a gente que se hincha a comer cualquier cosa para mí podría ser creible, pero que solamente se lo hayan encontrado precisamente a una de las comunidades que más cuida su tipo de alimentación y su salud a mí como mínimo me parece bastante sospechoso.



Podéis creeros los estudios científicos que os gusten mientras que los que no os gusten no creerlos, pero luego no pretendáis sentar cátedra desde un altar como hacéis diariamente. ¿Vosotros os leéis la pinta de prepotentes que tenéis?


----------



## Otto Fenix (4 Dic 2017)

Tengo un canal de nutricion, en la linea de este hilo, en Telegram con algunos miembros del foro, y gente de otros lugares, facebook sobre todo, si alguien se quiere apuntar me puede mandar un m.p.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Podéis creeros los estudios científicos que os gusten mientras que los que no os gusten no creerlos, pero luego no pretendáis sentar cátedra desde un altar como hacéis diariamente. ¿Vosotros os leéis la pinta de prepotentes que tenéis?



Zapatitos el el tipico "Ex", que acaban siendo los mas radicales e intolerantes.
Ex fumador, ex porrero y sospecho que alguna sustancia mas, ex come mierdas, traga azúcar y un etc...
Ahora es un tragaldabas. Se mete 4.000 kilocalorias diarias. Le puse estudios donde todo apuntaba a que le afectará a su longevidad. Ya intentó el ayuno intermitente y como come tanto no fue capaz de saltarse una comida. Pero los gilipollas y adictos son los demas...
Dentro de unos años se hará fan del ayuno intermitente y llamará subnormales a los que no lo hacen.
Luego estamos los que no hemos fumado en nuestra vida, pero claro, el listo es él.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> La mucosa nasal no es lo que cuenta sino el intestino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre el tema de las alergias ambientales permitame que disienta. Le doy la razon de que la permeabilidad intestinal produce muchas enfermedades autoonmunes, alergias e intolerancias.

Pero tenga en cuenta que estamos hablando de una alergia ambiental, y eso se suma a la alergia a la caseina cuyos sintomas he listado arriba.

La caseina se manifiesta de varias formas. Una muy habitual es una manifestacion cutanea en forma de 'ronchas' que aparecen y desaparecen. Ese sintoma lo he tenido pero muy esporadico.

Los mas evidentes atacaban a ojos (irritacion continua, conjuntivitis, flebitis), la nariz (sinusitis, moqueo todo el año) y pulmonar (mucosidad, bronquitis, asma).

La alergia al acaro no deja de ser una alergia de contacto producida en el sistema respiratorio, al aspirar el alergeno. La mucosa es una proteccion natural que en mi caso estaba literalmente destrozada por la caseina.

Fue una semana sin tocar un lacteo y la mejora de mi alergia al acaro fue inmediata. La permeabilidad intestinal no ayuda pero tampoco la arreglas en una semana. 

Sigo teniendo la alergia al acaro pero de una forma muchisimo mas leve.

Sobre el tema de los estudios en vez de hacer el ridiculo con su comenrario tiene total libertad de buscar alguno que los rebatan.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> *Podéis creeros los estudios científicos que os gusten mientras que los que no os gusten no creerlos, pero luego no pretendáis sentar cátedra desde un altar como hacéis diariamente. ¿Vosotros os leéis la pinta de prepotentes que tenéis?*



Yo me puedo creer los estudios que tengan un mínimo de seriedad y que no piense que puede que me están intentando tomar el pelo. ¿En el estudio se han comparado a gente con esa mutación genética un grupo comiendo alimentos naturales ecológicos y no procesados y otro grupo comiendo alimentos procesados, etc para después comparar resultados de unos otros?

Si se ha hecho la comparativa dime donde están los resultados y los veo. Y si no se ha hecho esa comparativa no se puede saber realmente cuanto de esos resultados pueden ser debidos a la mutación genética famosa y cuantos a la alimentación sana, natural y ecológica tan típica de esas comunidades amish. Y por tanto en caso de no haber una comparativa te pongas como te pongas esa afirmación de la mutación genética es un mojón bien grande que se han sacado de la manga, hasta que como digo no lo demuestren con estudios comparando distintos grupos.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (5 Dic 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> estamos hablando de una alergia ambiental, y eso se suma a la alergia a la caseina cuyos sintomas he listado arriba.



A ver, lo que quiero decir es que hay una teoría que dice que hay menos alergias ambientales de las que parecen, y que es casi todo producido por la permeabilidad intestinal. Eso explicaría los episodios de agravamiento y remisión.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 03:26 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sobre el tema de los estudios en vez de hacer el ridiculo con su comenrario tiene total libertad de buscar alguno que los rebatan.



No sé quién hace el ridículo.

Yo no escribo para tener popularidad.


----------



## esbjerg (5 Dic 2017)

La razón por la que en España hay mayor esperanza de vida es porque no se come apenas mantequilla, ni en el desayuno ni, sobre todo, para freír y cocinar. 

Los guiris viven menos por eso, no porque coman más trigo y azúcar.

Es por la grasaza, especialmente la mantequilla.

Seguid pringaos. Grasas buenas dicen los retrasados...


----------



## Rauxa (5 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> La razón por la que en España hay mayor esperanza de vida es porque no se come apenas mantequilla, ni en el desayuno ni, sobre todo, para freír y cocinar.
> 
> Los guiris viven menos por eso, no porque coman más trigo y azúcar.
> 
> ...



googlea un poco y pon "paradoja francesa".
Francia es el país del primer mundo que come más grasa saturada (Sobretodo mantequilla) y el que menos ataques al corazón tiene.

Aprende a diferenciar las grasas buenas de las malas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> La razón por la que en España hay mayor esperanza de vida es porque no se come apenas mantequilla, ni en el desayuno ni, sobre todo, para freír y cocinar.
> 
> Los guiris viven menos por eso, no porque coman más trigo y azúcar.
> 
> ...



Pero qué tonto eres. ::

Es igual sigue como hasta ahora. Darwin hará su trabajo satisfactoriamente


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> La razón por la que en España hay mayor esperanza de vida es porque no se come apenas mantequilla, ni en el desayuno ni, sobre todo, para freír y cocinar.
> 
> Los guiris viven menos por eso, no porque coman más trigo y azúcar.
> 
> ...



Hacía tiempo que no leía una tontería tan gorda!

Por cierto los de la revista Time ya han pedido disculpas por decir la misma tontería que tú hace más de tres décadas, creo que deberías volver al s. XXI y dejad aparcado el delorian, chavalote!

La revista TIME y su redención de la grasa (primera parte) | Me gusta estar bien


----------



## Cazarr (5 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no leía una tontería tan gorda!
> 
> Por cierto los de la revista Time ya han pedido disculpas por decir la misma tontería que tú hace más de tres décadas, creo que deberías volver al s. XXI y dejad aparcado el delorian, chavalote!
> 
> La revista TIME y su redención de la grasa (primera parte) | Me gusta estar bien



Esjberg tiene pinta de ser primo de MisterNini. Normal que patalee cuando les dices que las Campurrianas no son muy sanas.


----------



## Saryon (9 Dic 2017)

zapatitos dijo:


> La comunidad amish suele tener una gran calidad de vida y casi nunca enferma. Pero como no mola que la borregada sepa que cultivan organicamente sus propios alimentos, que crían a sus propios animales entre pastos, que comen muchísimas verduras, que su dieta es más alta que la media en grasas de los huevos, mantequilla, carne, etc etc y que además ese tipo de alimentación les hace fisicamente más activos, pues nos sacamos de la manga que son algo así como una especie mutante diferente a nosotros.
> 
> Investigación y periodismo de *calidá" lo llaman a esto.*Y así va transcurriendo la vida....
> 
> Saludos.



Pero no omitas que la patata y el pan son pieza fundamental en su dieta al igual que los dulces caseros.

Ojo que no es crítica, pero cuenta todo. Me quedo en el hilo que me interesa pillar ideas para desayuno y merienda.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2017)

Reto a un debate a los que creeis que nos envenenan mediante la alimentación


----------



## Saryon (10 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> Los frutos secos se recogen en media hora y tenemos para todo el año sin pagar salvajadas en el mercado.



Puedes indicar qué frutos secos?


----------



## esbjerg (10 Dic 2017)

En este supermercado chino junto a la Plaza de España y Gran Vía en Madrid hay aceite de coco a 3,50€ el medio litro. Más bien medio kilo ahora, porque en invierno se solidifica. 

Yo lo uso para engrasar y limpiar las botas. Las deja de puta madre y huelen a coco en vez de a betún.

Calle de Leganitos, 20, 28013 Madrid

Google Maps: Google Maps


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> En este supermercado chino junto a la Plaza de España y Gran Vía en Madrid hay aceite de coco a 3,50€ el medio litro. Más bien medio kilo ahora, porque en invierno se solidifica.
> 
> Yo lo uso para engrasar y limpiar las botas. Las deja de puta madre y huelen a coco en vez de a betún.
> 
> ...



ienso: el aceite de coco curiosamente no huele nada a coco. Hablo del que tengo yo, ecológico virgen que viene en bote y es sólido a temperatura ambiente. Para la piel humana va estupendamente, para la piel de zapatos no lo he probado ::
No me fío de nada que vendan en los chinos, nada :fiufiu:


----------



## esbjerg (11 Dic 2017)

Pues éste huele un poquito. Huele muy bien. Es un supermercado chino bastante grande. El aceite es de Sri Lanka importado por una multinacional inglesa y distribuido por una multinacional holandesa. Debe tener más control de calidad que el aceite español desconocido. De todas formas yo no me lo como, pero las botas de verdad que las deja mejor que ninguna otra cosa. Coges un trocito enano y lo restriegas con los dedos y se va derritiendo y lubrica que no veas. Quedan que parece nueva la piel y sin necesidad de usar cepillos, trapos, betunes...

Siento lo del Atleti, siempre saludaba.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 10:35 ----------

Por cierto que esa calle Leganitos es toda de chinos y enfrente hay una peluqueria y una manicura y siempre hay una o dos chinas jóvenes en la puerta y cuando paso por delante me saludan y me chistan, incluso si voy por la acera de enfrente. Y ya sé que estoy bueno, pero tanto no sé. ¿Son putas las peluqueras y manicuristas chinas en los ratos libres?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Pues éste huele un poquito. Huele muy bien. Es un supermercado chino bastante grande. El aceite es de Sri Lanka importado por una multinacional inglesa y distribuido por una multinacional holandesa. Debe tener más control de calidad que el aceite español desconocido. De todas formas yo no me lo como, pero las botas de verdad que las deja mejor que ninguna otra cosa. Coges un trocito enano y lo restriegas con los dedos y se va derritiendo y lubrica que no veas. Quedan que parece nueva la piel y sin necesidad de usar cepillos, trapos, betunes...
> 
> Siento lo del Atleti, siempre saludaba.
> 
> ...



El atleti no está muerto, estamos despistando, la champion la dejamos para el año que viene, está todo pensado ::::

Pues si huele lo mismo le echan algo de aroma, el natural no huele a nada de nada. Probaré para el calzado de piel.

Sobre lo otro ::


----------



## bizarre (11 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> En este supermercado chino junto a la Plaza de España y Gran Vía en Madrid hay aceite de coco a 3,50€ el medio litro. Más bien medio kilo ahora, porque en invierno se solidifica.
> 
> Yo lo uso para engrasar y limpiar las botas. Las deja de puta madre y huelen a coco en vez de a betún.
> 
> ...



Pues esta bien de precio, es un aceite refinado pero de este grado para uso cosmético está muy bien, yo lo uso sobre todo para hacer jabón, todavía tengo un kilo pero me viene bien la info, gracias


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ienso: el aceite de coco curiosamente no huele nada a coco. Hablo del que tengo yo, ecológico virgen que viene en bote y es sólido a temperatura ambiente. Para la piel humana va estupendamente, para la piel de zapatos no lo he probado ::
> No me fío de nada que vendan en los chinos, nada :fiufiu:



Nones, es al revés.

El aceite de coco huele a coco, y no poco.

Lo que sucede es que venden aceite de coco desodorizado, para los olfatos sensibles. Por aquello de que no a todos les gusta (a mí, según qué platos, sí) que la comida les sepa a coco.

Por lo demás, el aceite de coco es líquido en verano y sólido el resto del año, porque su temperatura de fusión son 25 grados.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Dic 2017)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nones, es al revés.
> 
> El aceite de coco huele a coco, y no poco.
> 
> ...



Ahhh  gracias por la info, hay que ver lo que se aprende en este foro. Que le quitan el olor... pues qué pena, porque huele de vicio.:baba: Habrá que comprar el que dice el forero.

Sobre lo otro yo lo he tenido en verano y estaba sólido, eso sí, era tomar un trozo entre las manos y se deshacía. Ahora eso no se deshace ni a tiros.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues si huele lo mismo le echan algo de aroma, el natural no huele a nada de nada. Probaré para el calzado de piel.



El que tengo yo (de Amazon, supuestamente eco, comercializado desde Alemania) sí huele a coco. No mucho, pero se nota el aroma.



Spoiler



Aceite puro de coco virgen extra orgánico MeaVita 1 Litre (1 X 1000 ml): Amazon.es: Alimentación y bebidas
Para no hacer spam.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Dic 2017)

Creo que ya lo dijeron por aquí, pero el aceite de coco virgen extra de mercadona, 500 gr, está a 4,50. Y huele a coco.

El del chino para los zapatos pues cojonudo, pero para consumir ni drogado. 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esbjerg (11 Dic 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Creo que ya lo dijeron por aquí, pero el aceite de coco virgen extra de mercadona, 500 gr, está a 4,50. Y huele a coco.
> 
> El del chino para los zapatos pues cojonudo, pero para consumir ni drogado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Pero mira que sois maricones los paleogayers. Yo he comido huevos fritos en aceite de tanque y no me ha pasado nada. Al contrario, las chinas huelen la testosterona desde la acera de enfrente y se ponen locas.

Mariconazos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Dic 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> El que tengo yo (de Amazon, supuestamente eco, comercializado desde Alemania) *sí huele a coco*. No mucho, pero se nota el aroma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boogie boom dijo:


> Creo que ya lo dijeron por aquí, pero el aceite de coco virgen extra de mercadona, 500 gr, está a 4,50. *Y huele a coco.*
> 
> El del chino para los zapatos pues cojonudo, pero para consumir ni drogado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



:: me ha quedado clarísimo::.
El que tengo es muy bueno pero con olor mola más, buscaré otro cuando este se me gaste.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Pero mira que sois maricones los paleogayers. Yo he comido huevos fritos en aceite de tanque y no me ha pasado nada. Al contrario, las chinas huelen la testosterona desde la acera de enfrente y se ponen locas.
> 
> Mariconazos.



A veces creo que este tipo de trolls se meten para lo contrario de lo que parece, para hundir a la industria facinácea y azucarera. Es tan subnormal que yo diría que es lo más probable.

Cada post que vomita cierran una panadería. Además de morir el gatito.


----------



## qbit (12 Dic 2017)

Es que si tienes un aceite desodorizado significa que ya ha pasado por algún proceso industrial y no será virgen extra. No creo que sea algo grave en absoluto, pero conviene saberlo.

Mi *aceite de coco virgen extra* también huele a coco muy bien, y el sabor ídem. :baba: A pesar de los gastos de envío me salió más barato que el del herbolario. Ahora que sé que en Mercadona tienen y más barato, y en la tienda china esa, cuando se me acabe este lo compraré en alguno de esos sitios.

Si el aceite de coco no tiene ingredientes adicionales supongo que se podrá comer también sin problemas. Visitaré esa tienda... y a las chinas.


----------



## esbjerg (12 Dic 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> A veces creo que este tipo de trolls se meten para lo contrario de lo que parece, para hundir a la industria facinácea y azucarera. Es tan subnormal que yo diría que es lo más probable.
> 
> Cada post que vomita cierran una panadería. Además de morir el gatito.



Yo no como práticamente nada de pan ni harinas, paleomaricón de mierda.

Tu madre se debe avergonzar de lo maricón que eres.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Es que si tienes un aceite desodorizado significa que ya ha pasado por algún proceso industrial y no será virgen extra. No creo que sea algo grave en absoluto, pero conviene saberlo.
> 
> Mi *aceite de coco virgen extra* también huele a coco muy bien, y el sabor ídem. :baba: A pesar de los gastos de envío me salió más barato que el del herbolario. Ahora que sé que en Mercadona tienen y más barato, y en la tienda china esa, cuando se me acabe este lo compraré en alguno de esos sitios.
> 
> Si el aceite de coco no tiene ingredientes adicionales supongo que se podrá comer también sin problemas. Visitaré esa tienda... y a las chinas.



Es virgen, ecológico, de esos de primera presión en frío, de herbolario. Y catalán :: de ese último detalle no me di cuenta ::


----------



## Breiser (13 Dic 2017)

Seguro que ya habeis hablado de ello en las paginas anteriores pero por no buscar.

¿Opiniones sobre los pates? Gracias


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2017)

Breiser dijo:


> Seguro que ya habeis hablado de ello en las paginas anteriores pero por no buscar.
> 
> ¿Opiniones sobre los pates? Gracias



La misma que sobre todo lo demás: si compras paté de verdad, todas las ventajas del hígado con la desventaja de que comer paté sin pan es complicado. Y si compras mierda ultraprocesada disfrazada de paté, pues blanco y en botella.

Aunque haylos que el paté de oca lo consideran una abominación por las judiadas que le hacen a las susodichas.

Por cierto, al hilo del foie-gras (literalmente, hígado graso), sabrán que se fabrica apipando a la oca de *cereales* con un pistero... Luego a los humanos nos sale hígado graso y es por exceso de grasa en la dieta, y tal y tal...


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2017)

Breiser dijo:


> Seguro que ya habeis hablado de ello en las paginas anteriores pero por no buscar.
> 
> ¿Opiniones sobre los pates? Gracias



Pues en general son pura basura. Como en cualquier cosa picada y procesada le echan mil mierdas. Se puede Ud leer las etiquetas y vera que lista. Grasas malas, aditivos, conservantes, lactosa, proteinas raras y algo de higado, para poderlo llamar pate.

Como todo se puede encontrar casero en alguna carniceria y tendria un pase igual que los embutidos.


----------



## Raullucu (13 Dic 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir a que sabe la mantequilla ghee? es dulce o salada? tiene el aspecto y consistencia de la mantequilla o hablamos de algo parecido a algo simplemente denso. Hay varios tipos o toda es igual? gracias, me estoy mirando la de amazon.



Hola compa, yo me la hago en casa a partir de mantequilla Kerrygold y la tomo todas las mañanas, así que te cuento:

Es más densa que la mantequilla, se conserva a temperatura ambiente y tiene un color amarillo intenso, excepto recién preparada, donde toma un color marrón dorado y es líquida. El sabor me recuerda a mantequilla tostada, como cuando te preparas una tortilla francesa. 

Para prepararla sigo los pasos que dan en el blog de eva muerde la manzana, llevándome una media hora prepararlo partiendo de 3x250g de mantequilla. Básicamente es darle calor en un cazo hasta que empieza a precipitar y evitando que se quemen los sólidos. Luego colar por un trapito a un tarro de cristal y dejar enfriar. Como pierdes los sólidos y mucha agua, la merma respecto a la mantequilla inicial es importante.

Salu2.


----------



## Lenina (14 Dic 2017)

¡Hola a todos! Os pongo en antecedentes (tochaco):
Mujer. 36 años. 1,64. Sin vesícula. El 19 de febrero de este año pesaba unos alarmantes 83 kilos. Si subes unos dos dedos por encima del ombligo, y desde allí abres un palmo que abarque las caderas y el principio del culo, ahí justamente es donde se condensaba a ojo de buen cubero el 80% o más de mi grasa corporal. Decido que no puedo seguir así. Empiezo con la dieta Dukan suave, siguiéndola a rajatabla. Para el 1 de julio había bajado a los 67 kilos. En principio un exitazo. Pero empiezo con una serie de daños colaterales que no me gustan nada, a saber:
- Se me cae el pelo a manta. Exagerado. Nada que ver con la caída normal estacional. Me asusto bastante.
- Me salen boqueras continuamente.
- Haciendo ejercicio (ejercicios sencillos con el propio peso corporal en casa), varias veces me dan bajadas de azúcar (la sensación es como que te den con un ladrillo en la cabeza, aderezado con nauseas y mareos, encantador). También mi marido me comenta que se me ponen los labios azules.
- Siempre he tenido la tensión tirando a baja, pero sin ningún síntoma negativo. Con el calorcito empiezo a tener la tensión muy muy baja, con sus bonitos mareos.
- Por las noches empiezo a dormir mal y notar palpitaciones.
- Me sale un herpes labial, que no había tenido en la vida.
Con todos los síntomas sospecho que Dukan me ha dejado el sistema inmune por los suelos y con una anemia de caballo.
Llega el verano, las vacaciones, el relax y abandono de la dieta. En 5 días en Italia pillo 3 kilazos. Luego en el resto del verano pillo otros dos.
Y llega septiembre y empiezo a leer este hilo con atención. No me acabo de decidir porque no me veo capaz de hacerlo. Voy haciendo Dukan y bajo dos kilitos, estoy en 70. Pero empiezan otra vez los síntomas negativos. Y no quiero pasar eso otra vez. Así que me armo de valor y decido quitarme todos los procesados, azúcares, harinas, patatas y arroz durante un mes y ver qué pasa. Mi litro de cocacola zero diaria, adiós. Mis tres pastillas de sacarina en el café, adiós. Empiezo el 7 de octubre. Mientras lo hago, voy leyendo tooodo el hilo.
La desintoxicación:
-Brutal. Nunca en mi vida hubiera podido sospechar el grado de enganche que llevaba al azúcar en todas sus formas. Lo más fuerte, los tres/cuatro primeros días. Cuando comía, y comía bastante, podía notar mi estómago distendido, esa sensación de estar llena, pero mi cabeza seguía diciéndome que estaba muerta de hambre. Era un rayote mental. Desesperada por algo dulce cogía cualquier fruta y era curiosísimo: empezaba a comer y el hambre "de mi cabeza" desaparecía, para volver al cabo de unos minutos. Como si el cuerpo al notar que no era azúcar lo que le estaba dando, volviera a la carga intentando engañarme para que comiera. Esa sensación se fue al cabo de unos tres o cuatro días, y ya nunca más la he vuelto a sentir.
- Siento ser escatológica, pero los 15 primeros días fueron de diarrea, 2 o 3 veces al día. Luego todo se regularizó.
En ese primer mes de ser estricta, en lo único que pequé fue en algún cortado de bar, perdí un kilo. La verdad es que fue un poco varapalo, porque me esperaba más. Pero como ya había leído que a las chicas del hilo van más lentas, pues no fue una sorpresa. Lo que sí note es bajar mucho de volumen. La putada es que no me medí hasta el 11 de noviembre, error por mi parte.
En este último mes ya no he sido tan estricta, he comido alguna vez patata, alguna vez sushi, y en una salida con las amigas me puse fina de pizza. Aún así en este mes he perdido un kilo y pico, y ya coqueteo con los 67. Y he bajado 4 centímetros de cintura y uno de cadera (rebelde la cadera). Estos (casi) 67 kilos no tienen mucho que ver con los 67 de la Dukan. Estoy más fina y al mismo tiempo tengo más músculo, me notó más dura, y es la primera vez en mi vida que veo resultados "palpables" del ejercicio.
Lo más difícil ha sido introducir grasas en la dieta porque desde pequeña me ha desagradado el sabor de la grasa (era incapaz de comer bacon, la grasa del jamón, el foie me daba náuseas, etc., sí, ya sé porqué mi vesícula se convirtió en una cantera). He ido poco a poco, y ahora disfruto con la grasa. En realidad disfruto con la comida, que hasta ahora no lo había hecho nunca, o pasaba hambre, lo que era un suplicio, o comía y pasaba el suplicio de saber que engordaría. Las secuelas de Dukan se han evaporado. Estoy muy contenta.
Ahora, mi reto está siendo introducir algún ayuno para darle un empujón a esta grasa que parece que se quiere quedar conmigo para siempre. Empecé con 16 horas, hice un par de 24 horas, y esta semana me he atrevido con 40 horas (con handicap, ya que soy yo la que tiene que cocinar para mi marido y mis hijos).
En fin, después de este tochazo solo me queda daros las gracias a todos, creo que me habéis devuelto calidad de vida. Gracias Adenocromo por este hilo, a Smiling Jack por sus intervenciones juiciosas y científicas explicadas magníficamente, a Rauxa, Zapatitos, Sada, Karlos Smith, y hasta a los troles de azucarera española y veganos sin fronteras por no poder poner ni una razón con pies y cabeza en contra de los postulados del hilo. 
Os seguiré informando de mis avances.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Dic 2017)

Menudo trolazo, o sea que te va de puta pena con una dieta alta en productos de origen animal, y baja en carbohidratos, y vas dando las gracias a unos iletrados que siguen a gurús, que no a científicos con publicaciones desde hace más de 40 años

Lee a profesionales, que ya he puesto todos los enlaces, y cambia a tiempo de dieta, que a tí, al menos, y como tú misma dices, te está sentando como el culo y encima no tienes vesícula (haberla salvado a tiempo, la información está en la red).

History of the Plant-Based Diet


----------



## Lenina (14 Dic 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Menudo trolazo, o sea que te va de puta pena con una dieta alta en productos de origen animal, y baja en carbohidratos, y vas dando las gracias a unos iletrados que siguen a gurús, que no a científicos con publicaciones desde hace más de 40 años
> 
> Lee a profesionales, que ya he puesto todos los enlaces, y cambia a tiempo de dieta, que a tí, al menos, y como tú misma dices, te está sentando como el culo y encima no tienes vesícula (haberla salvado a tiempo, la información está en la red).
> 
> History of the Plant-Based Diet



¿No lees? La Dukan me estaba sentando fatal, la que sigo ahora, la que predican en este hilo: nada de azúcar y procesados, nada de harina, toneladas de verdura, fruta, carne, pescado, huevos, aove, frutos secos y agua, me sienta de maravilla. Ya no se me cae el pelo, no tengo ansiedad por comer, y encima he perdido algo de peso y mucho volumen.


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2017)

Lenina dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos! Os pongo en antecedentes (tochaco):
> Mujer. 36 años. 1,64. Sin vesícula. El 19 de febrero de este año pesaba unos alarmantes 83 kilos. Si subes unos dos dedos por encima del ombligo, y desde allí abres un palmo que abarque las caderas y el principio del culo, ahí justamente es donde se condensaba a ojo de buen cubero el 80% o más de mi grasa corporal. Decido que no puedo seguir así. Empiezo con la dieta Dukan suave, siguiéndola a rajatabla. Para el 1 de julio había bajado a los 67 kilos. En principio un exitazo. Pero empiezo con una serie de daños colaterales que no me gustan nada, a saber:
> - Se me cae el pelo a manta. Exagerado. Nada que ver con la caída normal estacional. Me asusto bastante.
> - Me salen boqueras continuamente.
> ...



Bienvenida y un gusto leerte. 
En el puente estuve de viaje fuera de Spain y claro desayunas tarta un día y pan otro día que mono de azúcar al volver por dios. 
Ya he vuelto al redil. Hoy desayuno leche de almendra y queso curado; comida puré de verduras con calabacín puerro cebolla y calabaza y nata y chuletas de cerdo con espárragos a la plancha. Ya no cenaré; haré un ayuno de 16 o 18 horas


----------



## qbit (14 Dic 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Luego colar por un *trapito* a un tarro de cristal y dejar enfriar.



Estoy buscando ese tipo de filtros superfinos para hacer queso de kéfir. Creo que tú también hacías kéfir.


----------



## esbjerg (15 Dic 2017)

Lenina dijo:


> ¿No lees? La Dukan me estaba sentando fatal, la que sigo ahora, la que predican en este hilo: nada de azúcar y procesados, nada de harina, toneladas de verdura, fruta, carne, pescado, huevos, aove, frutos secos y agua, me sienta de maravilla. Ya no se me cae el pelo, no tengo ansiedad por comer, y encima he perdido algo de peso y mucho volumen.



Pero pedazo de gilipollas, que eso que estás comiendo es lo mismo que la Dukan.

Madre mía qué puto retraso tenéis las marujas y maricones paleo.

Deja de tomar 2 litros de coca-cola diaria y sacarina a saco y ya cree que es otra dieta diferente la retra.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Dic 2017)

señor qué paciencia... vaya boquita tenemos ::

Bueno a lo que vamos, tengo una duda con las nueces y las almendras crudas ¿qué cantidad diaria es recomendable tomar?

Gracias.


----------



## Raullucu (15 Dic 2017)

qbit dijo:


> Estoy buscando ese tipo de filtros superfinos para hacer queso de kéfir. Creo que tú también hacías kéfir.



No te sé decir dónde podrías comprarlo, yo se lo tomé "prestado" a mi señora madre que, precisamente, lo tenía guardado de cuando nos hacía queso fresco de críos.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (15 Dic 2017)

Yo hace 2 meses dejé de comer azúcar, harina refinada (y todo lo que contenga, obviamente) y todo tipo de hidratos refinados (éstos últimos también son malos), y en 1 mes he adelgazado 5-6 kilos. Tampoco me encuentro nunca con hambre ya que hago las 5 comidas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Dic 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Menudo trolazo, o sea que te va de puta pena con una dieta alta en productos de origen animal, y baja en carbohidratos, y vas dando las gracias a unos iletrados que siguen a gurús, que no a científicos con publicaciones desde hace más de 40 años
> 
> Lee a profesionales, que ya he puesto todos los enlaces, y cambia a tiempo de dieta, que a tí, al menos, y como tú misma dices, te está sentando como el culo y encima no tienes vesícula (haberla salvado a tiempo, la información está en la red).
> 
> History of the Plant-Based Diet



Le iba de puta pena con una dieta alta en productos de origen animal, y la cambió por otra, también alta en productos de origen animal, y ahora le va de cine.

Moraleja: ponte como quieras, pero lo de que la dieta sea o no plant-based *no es lo importante*, por eso se puede estar bien y mal comiendo bichos, y se puede estar bien y mal pastando, en función de las partes que te comas del bicho y del tipo de pasto que rumies.

Pero tú a tu bola con tus gafas de _origen animal/plant-based_. Algún día igual te caes del guindo y asumes que hay factores mucho más relevantes que si lo que te comes es animal, vegetal o mineral.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 09:18 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Pero pedazo de gilipollas, que eso que estás comiendo es lo mismo que la Dukan.
> 
> Madre mía *qué puto retraso* tenéis las marujas y maricones paleo.
> 
> Deja de tomar 2 litros de coca-cola diaria y sacarina a saco y ya cree que es otra dieta diferente la retra.



Habló el mudo, y dijo lo que pudo...

No, Dukan es hiperproteica, LCHF es baja en carbos y alta en grasas (pero moderada-baja en proteína), y paleo va (_broadly_) de no comer todo aquello que no esté naturalmente disponible en el entorno, con lo que igual puede ser hiperproteica, que LCHF, que vegana, que frugívora, antropófaga, autófaga o que se alimente únicamente de gilipollas (si conoce a uno de esos, desconfíe si le invita a cenar...).

Queremos troles de calidad


----------



## Lenina (15 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Pero pedazo de gilipollas, que eso que estás comiendo es lo mismo que la Dukan.
> 
> Madre mía qué puto retraso tenéis las marujas y maricones paleo.
> 
> Deja de tomar 2 litros de coca-cola diaria y sacarina a saco y ya cree que es otra dieta diferente la retra.



Desde que se ha puesto chincheta al hilo los troles ya no son lo que eran, pero te voy a contestar, no sea que alguien piense que esta dieta se parece a la Dukan...

En la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que es la que hacía yo, todo tipo de grasas están prohibidas. Eso no solo significa que no puedes tomar aove, ni mantequilla, ni aceite de coco. También significa que la carne permitida es carne magra, lo que en la práctica me limitaba a pollo, pavo y los cortes magros del cerdo. Así que no comía carne roja, ni vísceras, ni cordero, etc. cosa que ahora sí hago.
Por la misma razón no se permitía pescado azul, por tener mucha grasa, y ahora como varias veces por semana.
Y tampoco podía comer frutos secos, por la dichosa grasa, de los que ahora me harto.
La Dukan suave permite procesados: cosas como queso tipo Philadelphia, palitos de cangrejo, fiambre de pollo, fiambre de pavo, quesos y yogures de sabores desnatados, refrescos light, y pan integral (40 g.) 4 veces a la semana, pasta integral un día, etc. Más una cheat meal el domingo. 
Total, que los procesados que llevan azúcar y almidones, más el pan permitido, más la metadona que te dan en forma de sacarina para todo y refrescos light, tu piensas que se apenas tomas azúcar, y la realidad es que sigues enganchado. Ahora no, soy una ex-yonki.
Si a ti te parece la misma dieta, pues ale, que te revisen la vista o el cerebro.

En cuanto a mi vesícula, no perdí la vesícula por la Dukan, cuando hice la Dukan ya no tenía la vesícula. Supongo que perdí la vesícula por mi dieta anterior, mi dieta de toda mi vida que ha sido:
- Alta en hidratos de carbono simples y complejos (verduras, pasta y pan integral y no integral, fruta, patatas, legumbres, repostería casera=harinaca).
- Muy baja en grasas (porque no me gustaban).
- Moderada en carne y pescado (podía haberme convertido en vegetariana sin despeinarme porque comía muy poca carne y pescado, lo que más comía eran huevos porque me encantan, pero moderando, que tienen mucho colesterol :.
Con esta dieta, que es, poco más la pirámide nutricional ideal que nos venden a todos, fue con la que perdí mi vesícula, y de paso, me puso obesa.


----------



## Ultra Chad (15 Dic 2017)

Lenina dijo:


> Desde que se ha puesto chincheta al hilo los troles ya no son lo que eran, pero te voy a contestar, no sea que alguien piense que esta dieta se parece a la Dukan...
> 
> En la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que es la que hacía yo, todo tipo de grasas están prohibidas. Eso no solo significa que no puedes tomar aove, ni mantequilla, ni aceite de coco. También significa que la carne permitida es carne magra, lo que en la práctica me limitaba a pollo, pavo y los cortes magros del cerdo. Así que no comía carne roja, ni vísceras, ni cordero, etc. cosa que ahora sí hago.
> Por la misma razón no se permitía pescado azul, por tener mucha grasa, y ahora como varias veces por semana.
> ...



Yo soy gran partidario de la alimentación HFLC sobretodo para los occidentales que nos han metido desde hace décadas la dieta de mierda de las harinas.
Pero en tu caso, sin vesícula, miraría el tema con matices.

Por ejeplo, el Dr. Mercola piensa que casi todas las extirpaciones de vesícula podrían evitarse si el problema se atajase a tiempo y se limpiase la vesícula de forma natural periódicamente con ejercicio y una dieta específica controlada.

EVIDENTEMENTE YA NO ES TU CASO. Así que en ese sentido estás más limitada en tus elecciones alimenticias.



> > Consejos para la Dieta de una Persona Sin Vesícula
> >
> > Comer porciones más pequeñas y más a menudo
> > Evitar alimentos muy grasos (las grasas saturadas)
> > ...



Consumir el 75 por ciento de su dieta en alimentos crudos para derivar las enzimas necesarias de fuentes de alimentos, sugiere activista de la salud Dr. Joseph Mercola. Los alimentos crudos facilitan la producción de enzimas *lipasas* necesarias para descomponer los lípidos en el intestino delgado y en todo el tracto digestivo. Algunos de los alimentos más ricos en enzimas son las coles, aguacate, papaya, uvas, miel cruda, aceite de oliva virgen extra, leche cruda y aceite de coco.


Pienso que el aceite MCT podría ser buena opción para ti, si quieres hacer una dieta alta en grasas, pues es facilmente digerible. 
Talvez incluso también un suplemento de Omega3 a base de aceite de krill.

Te invito a investigar como aumentar los niveles de lipasa, y talvez ahi si puedas planificar una dieta alta en grasas que puedas digerir bien.


----------



## Lenina (15 Dic 2017)

Gracias por tu interés Sion 2012. Investigaré lo que me dices. Me daba miedo irme a una dieta alta en grasas sin tener vesícula, pero la verdad es que he tenido 0 molestias. No noto náuseas, ni nada raro en mis digestiones. Al contrario, siento menos pesadez de estómago, y antes notaba que había ciertos alimentos que era comerlos y estar repitiéndolos tres días, como pepino, sandía, ajoaceite casero, morcilla, chorizo o criollo. Pensaba que era por culpa de la falta de vesícula. Ahora, sin embargo los como y ni me repiten...


----------



## esbjerg (15 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> señor qué paciencia... vaya boquita tenemos ::
> 
> Bueno a lo que vamos, tengo una duda con las nueces y las almendras crudas ¿qué cantidad diaria es recomendable tomar?
> 
> Gracias.



Tú la boquita la tienes para otras cosas más rentables, putón. Para chupar pollas de gañanes y para criticar y engañarlos por la espalda y por escrito. A ver la que tardas en liarla otra vez. Además que tú insultas lo que te da la gana también, zorra hipócrita de los cojones. 

A ver, la comunista de mierda Lenina. La dieta Dukan permite tomar de todo a partir de la fase 4. Grasas y lo que quieras. Que el pan y el dulce engordan si comes mucho ya lo sabes de sobra. No culpes a las dietas, te funciona una mejor que otra y ya está. Cada persona es diferente, y hacer la paleo siempre es muy complicado en un mundo donde todo es industrial, trigo, azúcar y aceote de palma. Dejad de sentar cátedra con esta gilipollez engañando a la gente.


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Dic 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Hola compa, yo me la hago en casa a partir de mantequilla Kerrygold y la tomo todas las mañanas, así que te cuento:
> 
> Es más densa que la mantequilla, se conserva a temperatura ambiente y tiene un color amarillo intenso, excepto recién preparada, donde toma un color marrón dorado y es líquida. El sabor me recuerda a mantequilla tostada, como cuando te preparas una tortilla francesa.
> 
> ...



¿Qué ventajas tiene la Ghee con respecto a la mantequilla? Me compré una pastilla de Kerrygold para probar a hacer ghee pero me la zampé antes :S


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Dic 2017)

Jojo :XX: madre mía :: ::
En fin. Qué le vamos a hacer.
Hoygan pregunté lo de las nueces y almendras. Es malo comer muchas?? ienso:


----------



## Rauxa (15 Dic 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ¿Qué ventajas tiene la Ghee con respecto a la mantequilla? Me compré una pastilla de Kerrygold para probar a hacer ghee pero me la zampé antes :S



Te la zampaste antes pq tiene azúcar 

El ghee es sin azúcar con lo cual tiene un gusto más fuerte y es más densa.
Si miras cualquier mantequilla de supermercado, verás que tiene un 4-5% de azucar. Suficiente como para que tenga cierto buen gusto y uno se lo coma a cucharada limpia.

Yo en casa tengo un bote de ghee, y cuesta acabarlo. Es muy saciante. En cambio la mantequilla, en 4 días, terminada.


El tema de la vesícula de Lenina.
La vesícula tiene prácticamente una sol función:
secretar bilis para eliminar piedras. Las piedras de por sí, no son malas. Pero después de millones de años de evolución el cuerpo ha creado una vesícula para eliminarlas. 

El problema de la vesícula:
1- Tener muchas piedras. Si comemos grasa de mala calidad (bolleria, azúcares...), el cuerpo genera más piedras y más grandes. Vesícula tocada
2- No comer nada de grasa o dietas bajas en grasa. Eso hace que tu cuerpo no forme niguna piedra, con lo cual, la vesícula no tiene que hacer nada. Y tener un órgano sin hacer nada, es tontería. Tanta tontería, que se termina atrofiando y cuando se atrofia, empieza a dañar lo que hay alrededor. Así que hay que extirparla rápida.

Muchos vegetarianos o gente con ingesta nula o mínima de grasas, tiene la vesícula atrofiada y se le tiene que extirpar.

La buena noticia es que el cuerpo puede generar bilis pese a no tener vesícula. en uno de los intestinos (no recuerdo cual, ahora). Así que pese a no tener vesículo podemos comer grasa. Eso sí, ignoro si lo podemos hacer de igual forma que si tenemos vesícula o si tenemos que tener en cuanto algo (cantidad, calidad...)


----------



## Raullucu (15 Dic 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ¿Qué ventajas tiene la Ghee con respecto a la mantequilla? Me compré una pastilla de Kerrygold para probar a hacer ghee pero me la zampé antes :S



Es más estable a altas temperaturas que la mantequilla normal, el porcentaje de grasa es mayor y decenas de historias más que no me sé (en google encontrás un montón).

Pero lo importante para mí: el sabor. En el bulletproof coffee o untada está deliciosa. Y lo bueno es que puedes hacerte un buen lote que se conserva en el armario durante un porrón de tiempo.

Salu2.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Dic 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ¿Qué ventajas tiene la Ghee con respecto a la mantequilla? Me compré una pastilla de Kerrygold para probar a hacer ghee pero me la zampé antes :S



Básicamente, el proceso de clarificación retira el agua y las proteínas presentes en la mantequilla (que son pocas, pero a los alérgicos e intolerantes les sientan regular ná mas).

Así que la ventaja, pues eso: que te libras de la caseína.


----------



## boogie boom (15 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojo :XX: madre mía :: ::
> En fin. Qué le vamos a hacer.
> Hoygan pregunté lo de las nueces y almendras. Es malo comer muchas?? ienso:



Yo no pienso que sea malo, aunque las almendras es mejor activarlas; de 8 a 12 horas en agua y se engordan y son más digeribles, tienen muchas enzimas y mejores propiedades. Luego dejar secar y al frigo en un tupper, aguantan muchos días.

De todas formas creo que tampoco es bueno abusar de nada, por lógica; el abuso es tóxico, dependiendo siempre de la dosis.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 14:36 ----------




> TrollSubnor blab blab



Este mensaje esta oculto porque esbjerg está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Dic 2017)

boogie boom dijo:


> Yo no pienso que sea malo, aunque las almendras es mejor activarlas; de 8 a 12 horas en agua y se engordan y son más digeribles, tienen muchas enzimas y mejores propiedades. Luego dejar secar y al frigo en un tupper, aguantan muchos días.
> 
> De todas formas creo que tampoco es bueno abusar de nada, por lógica; el abuso es tóxico, dependiendo siempre de la dosis.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias forero. No tenía ni idea de lo de meter las almendras en agua.
Nueces es que tomo bastantes, el tema de que engorden no me preocupa, lo que no sé es si por tomar bastantes al día puede haber algo malo.
Mil gracias!!!


----------



## esbjerg (15 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Jojo :XX: madre mía :: ::
> En fin. Qué le vamos a hacer.
> Hoygan pregunté lo de las nueces y almendras. Es malo comer muchas?? ienso:



Callarte, eso es lo que vas a hacer, escoria.

Menuda hija de la grandísima puta eres.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *Menudo trolazo, o sea que te va de puta pena con una dieta alta en productos de origen animal, y baja en carbohidratos, y vas dando las gracias a unos iletrados que siguen a gurús, que no a científicos con publicaciones desde hace más de 40 años
> 
> Lee a profesionales, que ya he puesto todos los enlaces, y cambia a tiempo de dieta, que a tí, al menos, y como tú misma dices, te está sentando como el culo y encima no tienes vesícula (haberla salvado a tiempo, la información está en la red).*
> 
> History of the Plant-Based Diet



Que yo sepa aquí nadie defiende la Dukan y yo tampoco porque está a años luz de lo que yo hago que no es ni más ni menos que fuera azúcar, fuera procesados, comer los mejores alimentos que te sea posible, que nunca falte buena cantidad de verdura y carbohidratos de calidad siempre según tu nivel de actividad física.

Saludos.


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Dic 2017)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.



Rauxa dijo:


> Te la zampaste antes pq tiene azúcar
> 
> El ghee es sin azúcar con lo cual tiene un gusto más fuerte y es más densa.
> Si miras cualquier mantequilla de supermercado, verás que tiene un 4-5% de azucar. Suficiente como para que tenga cierto buen gusto y uno se lo coma a cucharada limpia.



Esta pone que 0.3g de 100g. Y me la zampé directamente porque me daba pereza la verdad :| La uso sobre todo para rehogar verduras y preparar el cacao que añado al café. Probaré la ghee a ver qué tal.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Dic 2017)

Lenina dijo:


> *Desde que se ha puesto chincheta al hilo los troles ya no son lo que eran, pero te voy a contestar, no sea que alguien piense que esta dieta se parece a la Dukan...
> 
> En la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que es la que hacía yo, todo tipo de grasas están prohibidas. Eso no solo significa que no puedes tomar aove, ni mantequilla, ni aceite de coco. También significa que la carne permitida es carne magra, lo que en la práctica me limitaba a pollo, pavo y los cortes magros del cerdo. Así que no comía carne roja, ni vísceras, ni cordero, etc. cosa que ahora sí hago.
> Por la misma razón no se permitía pescado azul, por tener mucha grasa, y ahora como varias veces por semana.
> ...




La Dukan no es ni más ni menos que la clásica dieta culturista de precompetición con unos pocos retoques para que parezca que la he inventado yo. Los más acérrimos la llevaban al extremo y se tiraban meses comiendo un poquitín de arroz con pollo y para cenar variaban comiendo un poquitín de ensalada con pescado.

Claro que adelgazas haciendo cosas así pero el estrés tanto físico como psíquico para el cuerpo es exagerado. Dolores de cabeza, mareos, impotencia, pérdida de la menstruación, irritabilidad, debilidad, pérdida de calidad en el cabello, uñas y dientes, etc etc estaba a la orden del día.

Ellos lo daban por bueno porque su objetivo era ganar, pero una persona "normal" no se que sentido tendrá hacer ese tipo de dietas cuando esto vuelvo a repetir es sencillísimo, a hacer puñetas el azúcar, los procesados, darle a la verdura, comer grasas buenas que son muy necesarias para multitud de funciones del organismo y la proteina y sobre todo los carbohidratos intentar consumirlos según tu nivel de actividad diaria.

No hace falta más para mejorar muchísimo tu calidad de vida como has visto por tí misma. Después cada uno de vez en cuando tenemos nuestros vicios que tampoco somos curas mormones (en mi caso la tortilla de patatas, croquetas, la paella y los bizcochos y cosas así que hace de vez en cuando la parienta) pero mientras tu base normal sea lo anterior ningún problema.

Esta forma de comer por mucho que se empeñen los trolls no es nada restrictiva porque nos sobran nutrientes por todos lados. Hombre, si por restricción entiendes no consumir salvo muy esporadicamente azúcar, procesados y demás basura pues entonces si es muy restrictiva. Pero en cuanto a nutrientes te salen hasta por las orejas. De ahí que seamos tan mal negocio no solo para la industria alimentaria y los panaderos sino también para los médicos y farmaceúticos, muchos como nosotros y todos esos gremios se arruinan 

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Dic 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te la zampaste antes pq tiene azúcar
> 
> El ghee es sin azúcar con lo cual tiene un gusto más fuerte y es más densa.
> Si miras cualquier mantequilla de supermercado, verás que tiene un 4-5% de azucar. Suficiente como para que tenga cierto buen gusto y uno se lo coma a cucharada limpia.
> ...



Rauxa una duda, ¿ a la mantequilla le echan azúcar seguro?? No lo veo en la que tengo y en ninguna de las que he comprado estos últimos meses. 
Gracias!!!


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Rauxa una duda, ¿ a la mantequilla le echan azúcar seguro?? No lo veo en la que tengo y en ninguna de las que he comprado estos últimos meses.
> Gracias!!!



No es azúcar añadido sino los azúcares propios de la leche. Digo yo, lo mismo hay alguna marca a la que sí se lo añaden, pero yo no lo he visto nunca.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (15 Dic 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> No es azúcar añadido sino los azúcares propios de la leche. Digo yo, lo mismo hay alguna marca a la que sí se lo añaden, pero yo no lo he visto nunca.



Ni yo. En la que tengo pone 0,8% de azúcares que son naturales.
¡ gracias!!


----------



## Lenina (15 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Tú la boquita la tienes para otras cosas más rentables, putón. Para chupar pollas de gañanes y para criticar y engañarlos por la espalda y por escrito. A ver la que tardas en liarla otra vez. Además que tú insultas lo que te da la gana también, zorra hipócrita de los cojones.
> 
> A ver, la comunista de mierda Lenina. La dieta Dukan permite tomar de todo a partir de la fase 4. Grasas y lo que quieras. Que el pan y el dulce engordan si comes mucho ya lo sabes de sobra. No culpes a las dietas, te funciona una mejor que otra y ya está. Cada persona es diferente, y hacer la paleo siempre es muy complicado en un mundo donde todo es industrial, trigo, azúcar y aceote de palma. Dejad de sentar cátedra con esta gilipollez engañando a la gente.



Madre mía, ¿te pagan un plus por insulto proferido? He dicho varias veces que hice la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que no es la Dukan normal con sus fases, es distinta y más o menos, se basa en lo que he explicado. No quiero sentar cátedra, solo cuento me experiencia con dos dietas distintas. Lo de comunista, :XX: , muy bueno, pero no van por ahí los tiros, simplemente me gusta Huxley.

Rauxa: mi vesícula estaba llena de piedras. Tengo un botecito con mi nombre lleno de ellas, por si un día me apetece hacerme un collar. Y toda la vida he comido con poquita grasa porque desde pequeña el sabor y textura de los alimentos grasos me ha dado asco. Se me hicieron las piedras sin comer apenas grasa. Ahora, poco a poco me he ido acostumbrando y ha llegado un punto donde la disfruto.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reportada la Nancy esta. puto payaso.



zapatitos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y de ahí todas las criticas absurdas y tergiversadoras de los escribientes panaderos y boticarios.

si es muy sencillo, comed todos los carbohidratos que os pida el cuerpo, crudos o poco hechos, pero cero mierdas industriales o refrescos.


----------



## piru (15 Dic 2017)

esbjerg Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados

Este mensaje esta oculto porque esbjerg está en tu lista de ignorados.


Reportado. A ver si Calopez lo banea una temporada y mantiene el hilo aseado. Yo lo leo porque algunos lo quotean.

Azúcar en la mantequilla: La Kerrigold tiene 0.3% y la Hacendado 0.8%. No es para tanto.

Modo ironic ON: 
Hace tiempo dije que había que cerrar el hilo porque estaba, y está, subiendo el precio de la mantequilla. En junio del año pasado la pastilla de 250g de mantequilla Hacendado estaba a 1.00€, ahora está a 1.50€. ¡un 50% más! Y no sólo no se ha cerrado el hilo, sino que el mismísimo Calopez ha abierto el 2º volumen. Vosotros seguid así.
Modo ironic OFF


----------



## Rauxa (15 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Rauxa una duda, ¿ a la mantequilla le echan azúcar seguro?? No lo veo en la que tengo y en ninguna de las que he comprado estos últimos meses.
> Gracias!!!



Ya te ha contestado AtomAnt. Azúcar propio del lácteo. Las mantequillas que yo veo en el super tienen un 3-4% de azúcar. Es bajito así que entiendo que no son azúcares añadidos. Y seguro que hay por ahí alguna mantequilla guarrindonga, que sí que le añadirán algo.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 20:48 ----------




Lenina dijo:


> Madre mía, ¿te pagan un plus por insulto proferido? He dicho varias veces que hice la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que no es la Dukan normal con sus fases, es distinta y más o menos, se basa en lo que he explicado. No quiero sentar cátedra, solo cuento me experiencia con dos dietas distintas. Lo de comunista, :XX: , muy bueno, pero no van por ahí los tiros, simplemente me gusta Huxley.
> 
> Rauxa: mi vesícula estaba llena de piedras. Tengo un botecito con mi nombre lleno de ellas, por si un día me apetece hacerme un collar. Y toda la vida he comido con poquita grasa porque desde pequeña el sabor y textura de los alimentos grasos me ha dado asco. Se me hicieron las piedras sin comer apenas grasa. Ahora, poco a poco me he ido acostumbrando y ha llegado un punto donde la disfruto.



Sin comer apenas grasa, pero comiendo hidratos refinados: pan, cereales, harinas, rebozados, bollería, fritos....ahí tienes la grasaza mala y las piedras.

Yo me refería los típic@s que van de sanos. Sobretodo los vegetarianos que son un perfil de extirpación de vesículas:

Desayuno: zumito + tostaditas + melmelada light + philadelphia light
Media mañana: trozo de apio + zanahoria
Comida: ensalada sin aliñar o con poquiiiiiiiiiiisimo aceite y media manzana
Merienda: 3 nueces, 2 almendras, 1 pistacho y medio anacardo
Cena: sopita + 3 hojas verdes sin aliñar y una pera pequeña.

O sea, entienden que lo procesado, azucarado, frito...es malo, pero luego comen con pocas calorias y quitando las grasas. Pocas calorías y sin apenas grasas. Adiós vesícula por atrofia por no utilizarla.


----------



## sada (15 Dic 2017)

Un link de confianza para comprar mantequilla ghee por favor¿


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Dic 2017)

sada dijo:


> Un link de confianza para comprar mantequilla ghee por favor¿



Si te animas a prepararla tú:

Cómo hacer ghee y mantequilla clarificada - Eva muerde la manzana

La Kerrygold que cita es de pasto, y yo la he encontrado en Gadis y Dia.


----------



## qbit (16 Dic 2017)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Hoygan pregunté lo de las nueces y almendras. Es malo comer muchas?? ienso:



Yo como 4 nueces/día, y 10/día de lo siguiente: almendras, avellanas, anacardos, pistachos y cacahuetes (esto no es fruto seco sino legumbre pero se parece). A veces nueces de macadamia. (*) Me veo ágil.

(*) Si fuera rico me comería paquetes enteros de nueces de macadamia.
:baba:


----------



## lost_77 (16 Dic 2017)

Si tenéis olla de cocción lenta, el ghee se hace muy bien


----------



## Rauxa (17 Dic 2017)

Interesante sobre el aceite de coco







Explica muy bien pq cuando tomamos aceite de coco al ppio sube el colesterol.
Hace unos posts había un forero preocupado por ello.


----------



## esbjerg (17 Dic 2017)

Buenos días gentuza. Hoy voy a desayunar un bocata de pan con margarina con grasas malas y azúcar por encima a vuestra salud de gordacos y putones piradas.

Y un Cola-Cao (de marca no cagalana) con leche tóxica para bajarlo.

Viva el pan y Viva España.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Buenos días gentuza. Hoy voy a desayunar un bocata de pan con margarina con grasas malas y azúcar por encima a vuestra salud de gordacos y putones piradas.
> 
> Y un Cola-Cao (de marca no cagalana) con leche tóxica para bajarlo.
> 
> Viva el pan y Viva España.



Nadie se esperaba otra cosa de un despojo como tú. 
Come, come más porquerías de la que ya comes!!! ::::


----------



## merkawoman (17 Dic 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Interesante sobre el aceite de coco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tambien lo vi, frank suarez explica las cosas de manera llana pero entendedora (y muy a lo panchi por descontado)

Aunque lo de pasivo/excitado... me parece que se paso. Pero totalmente recomandable con mas de 1000 capitulos para como dice el "graduarse" y dejar ser un ignorante


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Dic 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya te ha contestado AtomAnt. Azúcar propio del lácteo. Las mantequillas que yo veo en el super tienen un 3-4% de azúcar. Es bajito así que entiendo que no son azúcares añadidos. Y seguro que hay por ahí alguna mantequilla guarrindonga, que sí que le añadirán algo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 20:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Es lo que yo llamo dieta voluntaria de campo de concentración, o lo que es lo mismo: ser subnormal de nacimiento.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 19:55 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Buenos días gentuza. Hoy voy a desayunar un bocata de pan con margarina con grasas malas y azúcar por encima a vuestra salud de gordacos y putones piradas.
> 
> Y un Cola-Cao (de marca no cagalana) con leche tóxica para bajarlo.
> 
> Viva el pan y Viva España.



Lo único que me jode de todo lo que dices es que las pastillitas que tomarás en el futuro para seguir vivo las pagará en parte mis impuestos.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Lo único que me jode de todo lo que dices es que las pastillitas que tomarás en el futuro para seguir vivo las pagará en parte mis impuestos.*



Es un troll de guardería y política, por esos sitios es entretenido ponerse a rebuznar un rato con él y así pasas el rato echando unas risas, pero por estos sitios no le hagas ni puto caso e ignórale.

Saludos.


----------



## 999999999 (18 Dic 2017)

La nueva Operación Transformer | Transformer



> La nueva Operación Transformer
> Publicado por Darío Pescador en Mar 17, 2015 | 103 comentarios
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Dic 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> El tema de la vesícula de Lenina.
> La vesícula tiene prácticamente una sol función:
> secretar bilis para eliminar piedras. Las piedras de por sí, no son malas. Pero después de millones de años de evolución el cuerpo ha creado una vesícula para eliminarlas.
> 
> ...



Voy a decir que *no*, así, en general. 
Ni la vesícula sirve para lo que usted describe, ni la bilis sirve para deshacer piedras, ni es del todo cierto que las piedras en sí no sean malas, ni, a falta de vesícula, los intestinos segregan bilis.

1.- El papel de la bilis es *emulsionar las grasas* para facilitar su absorción (por aquello de que las grasas son insolubles en agua y otros disolventes polares: como agua y aceite )

2.- El papel de la vesícula es la de *reservorio* de bilis, es decir, un depósito donde la bilis se va acumulando de continuo, y que se vacía cuando hace falta emulsionar grasa para su absorción

3.- El que fabrica la bilis es el *hígado*, por eso, aunque no tengamos vesícula, seguimos produciendo bilis. El problema es que el hígado produce bilis a un ritmo constante y no muy elevado, de ahí que si no se tiene vesícula, una carga alta de grasas no puede ser convenientemente emulsionada (porque no hay suficiente bilis disponible) y el resultado es que buena parte de la grasa no se absorbe y sale por el otro extremo: esteatorrea.

4.- El motivo último de la formación de piedras es la precipitación de las *sales biliares*, que se puede dar por dos motivos: porque el hígado esté tocado y fabricando la bilis mal, o porque se deja la bilis _a vivir_ en la vesícula y las sales biliares van precipitando en las paredes de la vesícula, formando primero barro biliar, y más tarde piedras.

5.- Que las sales biliares precipiten un poco no es raro ni causa excesivos problemas siempre que se consuman grasas con frecuencia razonable: al vaciarse la vesícula, las pequeñas piedras que se hubieran formado se expulsan al intestino y si te he visto no me acuerdo. El problema viene cuando, a fuerza de no vaciar la vesícula, se acaba formando un pedrusco que *no cabe por los conductos biliares*, se atasca, y causa el (dolorosísimo) cólico biliar.


----------



## Lenina (19 Dic 2017)

Para los que tienen miedo a los ayunos, os pongo un documental (está en franchute subtitulado al castellano), sobre como el ayuno es una práctica habitual en Rusia, subvencionada por la seguridad social, donde hay listas de espera para ir a un centro de ayuno. Enfermedades como la diabetes, artrosis, reuma, psoriasis, etc. tienen un alto índice de curación o mejora. El tratamiento estándar son unos 12 días, a veces se alarga a las 3 semanas y haciendo de dos a tres horitas de ejercicio suave diario :.

DOCUMENTAL SOBRE EL AYUNO Cadena ARTE subtitulado en espaÃ±ol 1 - YouTube

Meanwhile in Spain pastillita y pa casa.


----------



## esbjerg (19 Dic 2017)

En Rusia ayunan porque es un infierno excomunista más pobre que una rata.

Rusia es la puta ultramierda, ojalá os fuérais para allá todos los guarros ya que tanto os gusta.

No caerá esa breva.


----------



## sada (20 Dic 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Si te animas a prepararla tú:
> 
> Cómo hacer ghee y mantequilla clarificada - Eva muerde la manzana
> 
> La Kerrygold que cita es de pasto, y yo la he encontrado en Gadis y Dia.



no querría hacerla yo. prefiero comprarla ::


----------



## Raullucu (20 Dic 2017)

sada dijo:


> no querría hacerla yo. prefiero comprarla ::



No nos seas comodona, además seguro que es infinitamente más barato, con 5€ y 30min de vitrocerámica a potencia intermedia te sacas medio kg de ghee. ¿Por cuánto te sale comprada?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> En Rusia ayunan porque es un infierno excomunista más pobre que una rata.
> 
> Rusia es la puta ultramierda, ojalá os fuérais para allá todos los guarros ya que tanto os gusta.
> 
> No caerá esa breva.



Ya ni te contestan, que existencia más triste la tuya en este hilo tío, le hacemos más caso a sugus que a ti! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Panko21 (21 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya ni te contestan, que existencia más triste la tuya en este hilo tío, le hacemos más caso a sugus que a ti! :XX::XX::XX:



Al menos sugus dice que comamos 5 kilos de patatas al día para curarnos de todas las enfermedades


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya ni te contestan, que existencia más triste la tuya en este hilo tío, le hacemos más caso a sugus que a ti! :XX::XX::XX:



Deberíamos darle bola: en este hilo _not feeding the troll_ equivaldría a tenerlo en ayunas, que sólo lo hará más fuerte 

Por lo demás, sí, Rusia es un infierno ex-comunista, razón de más para fijarse en lo que hacen los que han conseguido sobrevivir y prosperar en la más profunda de las miserias.


----------



## esbjerg (21 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya ni te contestan, que existencia más triste la tuya en este hilo tío, le hacemos más caso a sugus que a ti! :XX::XX::XX:



Os llevo troleando dos años, en especial a los funcivagos comunistas parásitos como tú.

Comprenderás que me descojono mucho de tus tonterías, puta garrapata etarra de mierda.

Acabo de desayunar un capuchino con leche industrial y una napolitana de chocolate.

1,91 y 83 kilos. Basta con no ser un puto gordo socialista de mierda y mover el culo.

Viva España y Viva Dios hijo de puta.


----------



## Futuroscuro (21 Dic 2017)

*Aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo con esta pregunta. Si tengo que abrirlo, me lo decís y lo hago*

A través de la dieta, ¿cómo podría hacer para aumentar las defensas y no caer continuamente en constipados y bajones? 

Sé que es una pregunta poco concreta, pero me gustaría saber qué alimentos puedo incluir en mi dieta diaria para estar más fuerte, y poder enfrentarme a constipados, faringitis, e incluso gripes de una forma más enérgica. 

He estado informándome, y el ejecicio ayuda mucho en esto, pero parece que no lo suficiente. Según he leído, en el ascenso de la curva de la "enfermedad", mejor no hacer deporte, pero cuando empieza la caída o en medio de la curva, es bueno volver a hacer deporte para acelerar la desaparición de la enfermedad. 

También añadir, que el factor psicológico tiene algo que ver. No hay vacaciones de verano, invierno, fiestas de Navidad o evento que no caiga enfermo de algo, sea consitpado, faringitis, o gripe. Pero esto es otra cosa.

Lo dicho, en este hilo o abro otro. Ya me diréis.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:20 ----------




Spoiler






esbjerg dijo:


> Os llevo troleando dos años, en especial a los funcivagos comunistas parásitos como tú.
> 
> Comprenderás que me descojono mucho de tus tonterías, puta garrapata etarra de mierda.
> 
> ...



A ver subnormal, este es uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja, aquí hay gente seria tratando temas importantes. Aquí da igual qué ideología tenga cada uno, la información y las opiniones se publican para el beneficio de todos. Deja de trollear el hilo, y vete a la guardería a decir gilipolleces. 

Por cierto, eres tan inútil, que dices que llevas dos años trolleando el hilo y en tu perfil pone que tu cuenta es de 2017, o sea que tú mismo te delatas como un multincik.


----------



## bizarre (21 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo con esta pregunta. Si tengo que abrirlo, me lo decís y lo hago*
> 
> A través de la dieta, ¿cómo podría hacer para aumentar las defensas y no caer continuamente en constipados y bajones?
> 
> ...



The new guidelines on vitamin D

Sin ser niguna experta puede beeficate la vit d, el zinc cuando ya lo has pillado, el ajo la equinacea


----------



## fmc (21 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo con esta pregunta. Si tengo que abrirlo, me lo decís y lo hago*
> 
> A través de la dieta, ¿cómo podría hacer para aumentar las defensas y no caer continuamente en constipados y bajones?
> 
> ...



Como dice Smiling Jack, el ayuno te hará más fuerte. Suena a magufada y probablemente lo sea, pero dicen que refuerza el sistema inmune...
¡Científicos descubren como regenerar tu sistema inmunológico entero en 72 horas! - Sendero Saludable


----------



## rory (21 Dic 2017)

Planteé esto hace unos meses y creo que no obtuve respuesta.

¿Qué opináis sobre Ray Peat y sus afirmaciones sobre la grasa? 

¿Qué opináis sobre el libro "Dieta amucosa" y su total rechazo a los almidones?

Ray Peat no es un cualquiera y Arnold Ehret tampoco. Sus afirmaciones son a tener en cuenta. 

Quiero abrir debate sobre esto porque siempre es bueno darle la vuelta a los propios postulados para verlos desde otro punto de vista. A veces te llevas sorpresas y ves que tu visión no era del todo correcta. 

Yo llevo una alimentación con apenas procesados, nada de cereal ni dulces, ni legumbres. Fruta la justa, verdura, carne y pescado a tope, mucha grasa buena. Luego lácteos solo de cabra y oveja en forma de kéfir y yogurt hecho en casa de leche recién ordeñada cruda. Queso también, lo más natural posible.

Llegué a esta alimentación por intuición y ya hace años, antes de la moda "paleo". Bueno, en realidad en mi casa siempre se ha comido así. Simplemente quité harinas y dulces, y aumenté grasas buenas.

Pd; siempre me he puesto tibio a morcilla, chorizo sin aditivos, tocino, jamón, bacon, etc, pero el cerdo eleva mucho la histamina y más siendo curado, así que eso me tiene amargado. Intento comer cordero de pasto y y mucho pollo, aparte de pescado a tope.

Se me olvidaba mencionar al Dr. Seignalet, al que respeto mucho. Mi idea es hacer una comparativa entre lo que propone Seignalet, Ray Peat y Ehret.

En muchas cosas se contradicen entre sí y a la vez con la dieta ancestral.


----------



## Ragnar (21 Dic 2017)

Yo llevo 1 semana de excesos y he subido 3 kilos, estaba bajando de 82, pero entre que han empezado las fiestas, los polvorones y demás

No veas lo rápido que se sube cuando te descuidas ::

Voy a ver si puedo mantenerme en 85 y en enero ya volvere a empezar, encima tambien he dejado el gym por el frio, no tengo ganas de hacer nada :


----------



## ketdroid (21 Dic 2017)

No es por fastidiar pero yo ayune de viernes a domingo 24 horas, desde el domingo HIIT todos los dias, zinc 30mg, vitamina d 2000U y vit c, 500 mg... y desde ayer he pillado un resfriado/gripazo del cagarro. ::

Eso si tengo que decir que hoy ya se esta curando cuando otros ni han aparecido hoy..:rolleye:

Pd: Ni una caida de rendimiento en el HIIT a pesar de hacerlo tras 40 horas de ayuno.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Dic 2017)

esbjerg dijo:


> Os llevo troleando dos años, en especial a los funcivagos comunistas parásitos como tú.
> 
> Comprenderás que me descojono mucho de tus tonterías, puta garrapata etarra de mierda.
> 
> ...



Sí sí, pero y lo de puta madre que vivo a costa tuya eh?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Aprovecho este hilo para no abrir uno nuevo con esta pregunta. Si tengo que abrirlo, me lo decís y lo hago*
> 
> A través de la dieta, ¿cómo podría hacer para aumentar las defensas y no caer continuamente en constipados y bajones?
> 
> ...



No hace falta otro hilo, se ha comentado muchas veces en este.

Al dejar los refinados suceden dos cosas. Comes alimentos mucho mas densos en nutrientes. Y el dejas de tener esos picos de azucar insulina.

Basico es substituir los hidratos de los cereales por verduras, frutos secos, tuberculos poco feculentos y un poco de miel.

Estos alimentos contienen todas las vitaminas y minerales que se necesitan, y hay que consumirlos a diario.

Luego sumas una dieta alta en grasas y moderada en proteinas y tienes una dieta muy alcalina.

En general se eliminan procesos inflamatorios y se nota enseguida en la salud.

Con una paleo bien hecha se consigue.

Yo paso un catarro muy leve cuando me rodean de mocos en casa y en un par de dias se me va.

Nada que ver con esas noches de toses y bronquitis que me daban antes. A nivel muscular y articular se van los dolores que tambien sufria de continuo.

Un organismo acidificado y con inflamacion es ponerle alfombra roja a todo tipo de enfermedades.


----------



## sada (22 Dic 2017)

a ver como nos va con tanto festejo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Dic 2017)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo paso un catarro muy leve cuando me rodean de mocos en casa y en un par de dias se me va.
> 
> Nada que ver con esas noches de toses y bronquitis que me daban antes. A nivel muscular y articular se van los dolores que tambien sufria de continuo.
> 
> Un organismo acidificado y con inflamacion es ponerle alfombra roja a todo tipo de enfermedades.



Te gano: un día de mocos y como nuevo al siguiente. En el curro ni se lo creen, piensan que finjo...:XX:

Antes cuatro o cinco días en el mejor de los casos, una vez estuve 12 días jodido por un puto catarro de mierda. Es que no hay color.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Dic 2017)

La diabetes tipo 2 cuesta 23.000 millones al año en España | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## sada (26 Dic 2017)

bueno cena de nochebuena con tarta y postres varios


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Dic 2017)

mazapanes everywhere


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Dic 2017)

Si por lo menos fueran de los buenos (almendras, huevo y miel), vaya que vaya.

Pero no lo verán tus ojos, salvo (clarostá) que te vayas a Casa Mira y te dejes lo que no tienes...

...lo cual sería en sí mismo una ventaja, porque no tocarías más que a raciones diferenciales.

En fin, ya si eso ya, el año que viene retomamos la _senda de la rectitud_.

_Hay un tiempo para festejar, y un tiempo para ayunar._

La ventaja de entender el metabolismo es que ya no hay que estar agonizando 24/7 por si comes mucho o poco, o si engordas un par de kilos (o seis, que el 26 por la mañana me dio la báscula un susto, que todavía me estoy recuperando ), nada que no arreglen un par de semanas de LCHF estricta con ayunos de 22 horas.


----------



## Erasithanatos (27 Dic 2017)

Hola amigos quería compartir mi caso tengo 25 año, durante muchos años sufrí de malas digestiones de niño comía como todos los niños, mucha porquería y en exceso; harinas, azúcares, detestaba la fruta y verdura, mucha panadería, embutidos, etc... (Lo raro es que no me pasara nada, ya me pasó de adulto).

Una vez hice 18 años realicé una de esas dietas insanas de "volumen" de gimnasio altas en suplementos químicos, carbohidratos complejos como arroz, pasta y pan. Lo que me llevó a una crisis de estreñimiento que allí es donde empezaron los problemas de empezar a tener "intolerancia a las grasas" y comidas que me caían muy pesadas.

También tenía caspa (dermatitis), dolores de cabeza frecuentes, cansancio, alopecia androgénica (esto es lo único que no he podido corregir, jajaja), encías muy cascadas y pérdida de visión (el hígado es el órgano que rige la visión) y a al tener el colon tan sucio, mi cerebro me metió cuadros de ansiedad (preocupaciones, miedo a enfermar más de lo que estaba, etc...),colon tóxico anula cerebro. 

Todo eso y el exceso de carnes mezcladas con cereales (mencionados arriba), muchos hígados, muslos, carne roja... Total lo que me llevó a coger una colitis que me dejó desde octubre de 2016 a febrero de 2017 bien jodido, hasta que decidí cambiar de hábitos y empezar una dieta con productos realmente hechos para el consumo humano. Estuve entrenando boxeo y entrenamientos de fuerza (press de banca, sentadilla, peso muerto) durante años y hasta competía, pero la causa del problema era una *alimentación pésima demasiado insulinada y con exceso de grasas animales.* 

Hasta que se me hincharon los cojones de "estar mal" y empecé a leer sobre nutrición (libros como el Estudio de China, la paleodieta) o de ayunoterapia (la sanación por el ayuno de Suvorin, ayuno la dieta máxima del Dr Alan Cott)...

Realicé ayunos de larga duración para limpiarme a fondo, empecé con 24 horas (casi me mata los síntomas de las toxinas entrando a la sangre), luego 36,48 y al final 7 días. Y empecé a comer comida de verdad.

Esto es; grasas esenciales, frutas y vegetales crudos. Aceite de coco (2-4 cucharadas al día), aguacate, aceite de oliva, frutas (dátiles, plátano, kiwi, melocotón de temporada, naranja), pescados grasos (salmón, atún, sardina, bacalao...) y vegetales crudos (tubérculos como cebolla y ajo de consumo diario, vegetales de hoja verde: espinacas, acelgas, perejil...). 

De suplementación; Vitamina C o Espirulina/Ganordema Lúcido (el hongo reishi)

Voy a poner una foto de noviembre 2016 y una de ahora para que veáis los cambios, mi altura es 182 descalzo y 76-77 kilos, soy de constitución delgada, la foto de 2016 pesaba unos 82 kilos de puras harinas refinadas:


Quiero decir que no hago pesas, desde febrero que no voy a un gimnasio, hago ejercicios de calistenia en las barras (hasta he aprendido a dar la boltereta en barra), muchos fondos (flexiones) de pecho y tríceps, sentadillas, abdominales y dominadas a tope. 

No me gasto un duro en gimnasio, ni en suplementos de gimnasio. Ni siquiera me hago jugos verdes, tengo la juicer y ni la uso, tengo todas las necesidades alimenticias en la comida.

*Lo único que tengo es un tablón de madera y un cuchillo para cortar los vegetales.*

*Realizo unos 2 ó 3 ayunos cada mes* -de hecho mañana quiero hacer uno- "a la islámica" (por así decirlo), esto es unas 15-24 horas sin comer, ni beber. Para limpiar mi sangre, quitar "basura" y residuos no metabolizados de la sangre, alzar la hormona de crecimiento y la testosterona y limpiar el tubo digestivo y dar un descanso a los órganos (hígado, páncreas, colon, cerebro, estómago...).

Nunca he estado tan bien, me siento que puedo con todo, no he vuelto a tener un dolor de cabeza, ni cansancio, voy 2-3 veces al lavabo por día, heces bien formadas (antes siempre iba blando y como no sabia que era algo diferente, pensaba que era algo "normal"), la caspa desapareció, las manchas en la piel como la que se ve en el abdomen lateral del colon, también. El otro día subí a Montserrat desde Monistrol como una moto , tenia que ir parando para esperar a mi amigo (decir que no hago ni trail, ni running, ni porquerías de éstas, simplemente andar y Grimpar por montaña )

Gloria a Dios, por poner en la creación las frutas, vegetales y todos los alimentos que de verdad tienen nutrición. No comáis harinas, ni azúcares, ni comidas trampa, ni nada, todo eso es una basura. :: El que no está sano es porque no le da la gana, si la gente prefiere estar; prediabéticos, diabéticos, atumorados, deprimidos o en un estado prepsicótico, con pensamientos suicidas es por la BASURA que comen.

Quería compartir esto con vosotros... Un abrazo grande!!!


----------



## nala75 (27 Dic 2017)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y desde ya quiero agradecer a todos aquell@s que me habéis abierto los ojos, ya que llevo tiempo aplicando vuestras recomendaciones y, aunque ha supuesto un reto muy duro, los resultados han sido más que satisfactorios. 

Soy una mamá que debido a mi morfología, historial de dietas fracaso, falta de motivación para el ejercicio, embarazos, etc…, siempre he estado peleando en contra de la báscula. Creo firmemente que a las mujeres nos cuesta más bajar de peso posiblemente por culpa de las hormonas, y yo al igual que por ejemplo Sada, me encuentro actualmente estancada en el peso.

Brevemente os indicaré que las pautas seguidas en alimentación durante toda mi vida se han regido por las famosas y polémicas pirámides alimenticias; contar calorías, alimentos light, dietas de 900 Kcal durante mi época de estudiante…. Vaya error!!!! Gracias a ello me llegué a obsesionar contando, midiendo, compensando lo ingerido con ejercicio no me fuera a engordar…. Hasta decir basta y dar por perdida la batalla contra la obesidad. Es en ese momento de resignación en el que comencé a leeros y decidí dar una última oportunidad.

Además de los asuntos de “peso” que podrían ser los más evidentes, siempre he sufrido asma, dermatitis, psoriasis, etc.…, cada año durante las revisiones se me diagnosticaba alguna dolencia más. Qué decir de los ungüentos, cremas, corticoides y demás rollos que desde niña llevo aplicándome y tomando, provocando que mi piel en algunas zonas sea más fina que la de los recién nacidos. Esto es a día de hoy un asunto que, si bien no está zanjado, sí está mitigado pudiendo asegurar que no he vuelto a aparecer por las consultas del alergólogo ni del dermatólogo desde que he cambiado mi forma de alimentación.

No me gustaría ser una petarda :::::: por lo que voy a ir terminando. En definitiva, eliminar productos procesados, harinas, azúcar, leche, legumbres, plantear un sistema de dos o a lo sumo tres comidas por día, ayunos, etc.… tal y como se viene diciendo en este hilo es la solución que yo he experimentado en mis carnes a todo lo que os he relatado. Cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de voluntad y ganas de cambiar puede, más rápido o más lento, estancándose (como yo) o bajando de peso a velocidad de la luz, pero lo más importante es que una vez que lo pruebas y compruebas sus beneficios, ya no te sale a cuenta cambiar, aunque te tienten, tu entorno no lo entienda y consideren un bicho raro.

Gracias y más gracias (Sada, Karlos Smith, Malditos Bastardos, Antonio Estrada, Zapatitos, etc…), os seguiré leyendo y por supuesto participando y ayudando a otros con el ejemplo si se presenta la ocasión.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Dic 2017)

nala75 dijo:


> Hola, soy nueva en el foro y desde ya quiero agradecer a todos aquell@s que me habéis abierto los ojos, ya que llevo tiempo aplicando vuestras recomendaciones y, aunque ha supuesto un reto muy duro, los resultados han sido más que satisfactorios.
> 
> Soy una mamá que debido a mi morfología, historial de dietas fracaso, falta de motivación para el ejercicio, embarazos, etc…, siempre he estado peleando en contra de la báscula. Creo firmemente que a las mujeres nos cuesta más bajar de peso posiblemente por culpa de las hormonas, y yo al igual que por ejemplo Sada, me encuentro actualmente estancada en el peso.
> 
> ...



Genial su post y bienvenida.
Este tipo de intervenciones da sentido a este hilo.

Seria interesante que indicase sus datos morfologicos (peso, altura) y hiciese una pequeña cronologia de sus distintas dietas, perdidas y ganancias de peso, rebotes, etc, y nos indica cuanto tiempo lleva comiendo 'limpio' y su estado actual.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## qbit (27 Dic 2017)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Antes cuatro o cinco días en el mejor de los casos, una vez estuve 12 días jodido por un puto catarro de mierda.



También depende de la virulencia del microbio. Por eso hay que tener cuidado con las "inocentes" gripes.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Dic 2017)

nala75 dijo:


> *Hola, soy nueva en el foro y desde ya quiero agradecer a todos aquell@s que me habéis abierto los ojos, ya que llevo tiempo aplicando vuestras recomendaciones y, aunque ha supuesto un reto muy duro, los resultados han sido más que satisfactorios.
> 
> Soy una mamá que debido a mi morfología, historial de dietas fracaso, falta de motivación para el ejercicio, embarazos, etc…, siempre he estado peleando en contra de la báscula. Creo firmemente que a las mujeres nos cuesta más bajar de peso posiblemente por culpa de las hormonas, y yo al igual que por ejemplo Sada, me encuentro actualmente estancada en el peso.
> 
> ...



Espero que lo único que no hayas abandonado de tu anterior etapa sea el ejercicio físico porque ya se que soy muy cansino con el tema pero hacer ejercicio es esencial para vosotras por vuestra predisposición genética a la osteoporosis. Y la mejor forma de prevenirlo es el ejercicio regular y a ser posible con peso, cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades y objetivos claro está que se trata de fortalecerse y prevenir problemas y no de echarse medio mundo a las costillas.

Saludos.


----------



## Erasithanatos (29 Dic 2017)

Me gustaría comentaros sobre los "megapáncreas" de la sociedad moderna y civilizada. Se conoce de sobras el "megacolon" o el "hígado graso", pero poco se ha hablado de la destrucción diaria a la que sometemos a este órgano y por ende las enfermedades derivadas de éste se van a multiplicar; diabetes tipo I y II, resistencia a la insulina, obesidad, enfermedades mentales (mucho azúcar y cortisol en sangre), cáncer de páncreas, pancreatitis (vínculado a los cálculos biliares), necrósis de páncreas (pancreatitis permanente)...





Un mito muy extendido por la endicronología a sueldo de las farmacéuticas es que las frutas dan diabetes.

Por ejemplo:

Diabetes: Conoce las frutas que producen más azúcar

El doctor Helard Manrique, presidente de la Sociedad Peruana de Endocrinología, visitó los estudios de RPP Noticias y recomendó a las personas que sufren de diabetes consumir como *máximo tres frutas al día.* Por otro lado reducir las raciones de ciertas frutas que producen más fructuosa como lo son el plátano, el mango, entre otras.

“La gente que come más fruta es porque hace ejercicio, porque necesita esta molécula, la fructuosa; pero una persona sedentaria basta que consuma tres frutas al día”, indicó el especialista.

_____________________________________________________________

De las harinas, las bebidas supuestamente "saludables" (llenas de azúcares y aspartamo), ni hablar. 

La fruta viene con caballería y artillería; fibra (que impide que los níveles de azúcar se disparen), minerales, vitaminas... Otra cosa son los zumos que son fructosa aislada sin fibra.

Me quedo con este artículo: LA DIABETES TIPO 2 ES CURABLE Y 100% PREVENIBLE


La diabetes tipo 2, es una enfermedad crónica degenerativa que es adquirida durante la vida por malos hábitos de alimentación y pésimos estilos de vida y que se puede prevenir 100% y que es totalmente curable si usted toma la decisión de cambiar la manera como come.

Cuando comemos un pan blanco y una gaseosa, el azúcar en la sangre se eleva rápidamente en picos altos y sobrepasa los niveles de 100. El páncreas le toca inmediatamente producir insulina para repartir esa azúcar a todas las células y bajar los niveles de azúcar en sangre lo más rápido posible. (...)

Según El Dr. Edward Howell ("Enzyme Nutrition") observa que *"En proporción al peso corporal, el páncreas humano pesa más del doble que el de una vaca" *(!)


La incidencia del cáncer de páncreas crecerá un 40% en 2030, hasta los 9.000 casos al año en España - EcoDiario.es

La incidencia del cáncer de páncreas crecerá un 40% en 2030, hasta los 9.000 casos al año en España

En España se diagnosticaron en 2015 algo más de 6.900 casos de cáncer de páncreas pero está previsto que la incidencia crezca un 40 por ciento en los próximos 15 años y en 2030 haya 9.000 casos anuales, según datos de la Asociación Española de Cáncer de Páncreas (ACanPan).


Por ejemplo esto es otro negocio de la "medicina mutiladora", mirad que panza y tejido adiposo tienen todos, *megapáncreas*:

[YOUTUBE]ff_z0VaKEzQ[/YOUTUBE]​

Me jugaría que lo que enfermó a Steve Jobs fue el abuso de jugos y de frutas en una dieta inadecuada, se dice que estaba semanas comiendo sólo manzanas y bebiendo jugos de éstas.

Ya sabéis comed fruta, ayunad para limpiar la sangre y dejad descansar el páncreas y no bebáis zumos. Y bueno de harinas y azúcares ni hablemos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (29 Dic 2017)

Leyendo el hilo, cada vez estoy más interesado en los ayunos. Hace un tiempo ni me lo planteaba pero veo que son muy beneficiosos, y que personas cercanas lo hacen y me lo recomiendan.

El problema es que hago ejercicio intenso 3 veces por semana, y no sé si puedo hacerlos, ni cómo. 

¿Cómo lo veis el tema?

Edito el tema para decir antes de que termine el año, que este hilo me ha cambiado la vida en muchos sentidos. Termino el año considerando que este hilo ha sido de lo mejor que saco del 2017, me ha solucionado muchas cosas como el peso, dolores de cabeza y extremidades, NINGÚN dolor de estómago en un año, cuando yo tenía mínimo tres por semana, me siento más ligero, más "alegre", menos ansioso, en definitiva más sano. Con este hilo he aprendido no solo a prevenir, sino a curarme con la comida.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Erasithanatos (29 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo, cada vez estoy más interesado en los ayunos. Hace un tiempo ni me lo planteaba, pero veo que son muy beneficiosos, y que personas cercanas lo hacen y me lo recomiendan.
> 
> El problema es que hago ejercicio intenso 3 por semana, y no sé si puedo hacerlos, ni cómo.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis el tema?



Depende el tipo de ayuno que quieras hacer, intermitente o de días. (Según tus expectativas), básalo todo en buscar el mejor estado de salud. Recuerda que la musculación y el deporte es salud en sí, y que tu cuerpo va a estar "perfecto" si tu sistema endocrino y tu colon están en buen estado.

Piensa que los nutrientes (que luego van a ir a fabricar más músculo) se absorben en las paredes intestinales, lo mismo para las proteínas.

Yo te recomiendo que ayunes cuando quieras, yo ayuno hasta 18 horas ó 24 (yo recomiendo no beber agua tampoco en estos tiempos de menos de 24 h) y voy al trabajo, no me causa ningún mal efecto (y es en una empresa de seguridad, o sea de estar de pie de plantón), ni cansancio y de hecho, da una paz interior enorme el ayuno.* También verás lo condicionados que estamos con el comer cada día* y que eso no es necesario, que estamos sobrealimentados y que está es la causa de todas las enfermedades. Y no sólo eso sino que a la par que estamos sobrealimentados, estamos desnutridos (alucinante :XX.

Yo también suelo entrenar 3 días de calistenia (muy dura) y otro día si puedo, voy a andar mínimo 10 km por la montaña de aquí del pueblo y los caminos de los pueblos.


----------



## GreenBack (29 Dic 2017)

Ayuno, ayuno, ayuno.

Nada hace mejor al cuerpo.

Un ayuno de tres días por cada estación como mínimo, es básico.

Acompañado de algo de ejercicio y un enema diario.

Sí, es duro (a veces, no tanto), pero el cuerpo sale de él regenerado.


----------



## Cazarr (29 Dic 2017)

Imagino que también se debería alertar de las posibles contraindicaciones del ayuno, ¿no? Alguien que no esté acostumbrado no debería proponerse hacer un ayuno de muchas horas seguidas, supongo.

Por mi parte estoy planteándome hacer uno de 24 o 48 horas, pero no sé cómo encararlo. El otro día la cagué. Hice uno de 16 —aprovechando el _empache_ de la post-Navidad— y acabé rindiéndome: me fui derechito a comerme una hamburguesa "hidrogenada". Era lo único que me apetecía, azúcar. Suerte que controlo la comida basura, pero fue una estupidez.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Dic 2017)

Queremos pasar de 0 a 100 en un día, y no.

No se puede hacer un ayuno de 24h de la noche a la mañana porque de la pájara que te da te ingresan en urgencias.

Lo primero dejar los procesados.
Lo segundo el llegar a comer dos/tres veces al día y no picotear.

Si ya ves que entre horas no tienes hambre y que puedes aguantar tus dos comidas al día, puedes intentar tus 24 horas sin comer.

Pero vamos, que todos los que aquí seguimos este estilo de vida habremos echo muchas veces ayunos de 24 h sin planificarlo ni nada, simplemente llega un día que comes y ves que pasan las horas y no tienes hambre hasta que te llega y dices, joder si ha pasado un día entero sin comer y no me he dado ni cuenta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Queremos pasar de 0 a 100 en un día, y no.
> 
> No se puede hacer un ayuno de 24h de la noche a la mañana porque de la pájara que te da te ingresan en urgencias.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente explicado no me voy a repetir, es exactamente como lo comentas.

El que intente pasar de refinados a ayuno se cae con todo el equipo. Se empieza con una dieta sin procesados y alta en grasas, luego la rutina es 16/8, y hacer un ayuno de 24 h una vez al mes.

Yo ahora casi todas las semanas uno o dos dias directamente solo como una vez ya tienes las 24 h. No cuesta nada si tu cuerpo esta acostumbrado a tirar de grasas.


----------



## Futuroscuro (29 Dic 2017)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Queremos pasar de 0 a 100 en un día, y no.
> 
> No se puede hacer un ayuno de 24h de la noche a la mañana porque de la pájara que te da te ingresan en urgencias.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, y no pensaba hacer un ayuno de tantas horas sin haberlo hecho nunca, de hecho le tengo mucho respeto a esto porque no quiero que me de un bajón que me caiga al suelo. 

Me gustaría ir a un profesional que me hiciera una dieta en general para poder compaginarlo con el deporte, el problema es que después de leer este hilo y de comprobar por otra parte las incongruencias que hay en este mundillo, no acabo de encontrar un profesional que me inspire suficiente confianza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Tienes razón, y no pensaba hacer un ayuno de tantas horas sin haberlo hecho nunca, de hecho le tengo mucho respeto a esto porque no quiero que me de un bajón que me caiga al suelo.
> 
> Me gustaría ir a un profesional que me hiciera una dieta en general para poder compaginarlo con el deporte, el problema es que después de leer este hilo y de comprobar por otra parte las incongruencias que hay en este mundillo, no acabo de encontrar un profesional que me inspire suficiente confianza.



Lo que tu llamas profesional como sea del cuerpo medico te dira que mucha grasa te matara y que comas hidratos a tutiplen que es lo mas sano, tu veras.

Que esto es tan sencillo como darle la vuelta a la piramide de la OMS y quitar azucar y harinas.

Tienes mil paginas de hilo e informacion para aburrir.


----------



## sada (29 Dic 2017)

que mono de dulce y harinas por la cena de nochebuena y navidad. increible.
hoy he comido y ya hasta mañana al desayuno no tomaré nada más. pero como cuesta 
también estoy con resfriado y temas laborales chungos y solo tengo ganas de dulce.
ayer iba a hacer ayuno y terminé cenando chorizo casero eso si y queso. hoy a ver si resisto y no ceno


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Leyendo el hilo, cada vez estoy más interesado en los ayunos. Hace un tiempo ni me lo planteaba pero veo que son muy beneficiosos, y que personas cercanas lo hacen y me lo recomiendan.
> 
> El problema es que hago ejercicio intenso 3 veces por semana, y no sé si puedo hacerlos, ni cómo.
> 
> ...



Se puede hacer ejercicio intenso con el ayuno, simplemente los días que entrenes planifica las comidas que hagas ese día sobre ese entreno. Por ejemplo comer un poco antes y hacer una comida fuerte después. Y dependiendo de la intensidad que le des a ese entreno toma más o menos carbohidratos antes y después (patatas, arroz y si no tienes problemas avena) no tiene mucho más misterio la cosa que regular que comer lo mejor que puedas y regularlo según el tipo de entreno.

Yo intenté hacer el 16/8 pero lo dejé porque se resentía mi entrenamiento y eso no me gustaba. Pero como estoy empeñado en hacerlo a ver como respondo lo voy a volver a intentar pero esta vez con asesoramiento de mi antiguo médico que me lo va a planificar al detalle, a ver que tal me va.

Saludos.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 Dic 2017)

Yo suelo hacer varios ayunos al año de varios días, a modo de ayuno terapéutico. Para que la situación no os sobrepase lo mejor es hacer unos días de dieta LCHF, unos días de dieta ceto y entonces hacer el ayuno. 

Los días de dieta LCHF dependerá de como comáis antes. Si os habéis hinchado a hidratos estaréis unos días más a desintoxicaros.

En cuánto entras en cetosis y te estabilizas a los 3-4 días, entonces es muy fácil ayunar porqué tu cuerpo ya está ketoadaptado y no notas los bajones de azúcar ni tienes mono por la comida...


----------



## juanforapor (1 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes y feliz año a todos. Como ya comenté hace tiempo, he suprimido las harinas, los azúcares y procesados de mi alimentación pero también cometo muchos pecados como leche, edulcorante, poco ejercicio. La cuestiín es que mi analítica me ha salido mal en la glucosa que la tengo a 138. Todo lo demás bien, incljuso el colesterol que siempre me salía mal y tengo que tomar estatinas. Tengo pensado pedir al médico que me rebaje o quite la estatina pues lo tengo bien, pero el tema del azúcar me preocupa. No sé si a este nivel ya me puede estar haciendo daño en algún órgano y si me dice el médico de tomar algo no se que hacer. Escucho vuestros consejos y os los agradezco de antemano .Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ene 2018)

juanforapor dijo:


> Buenas tardes y feliz año a todos. Como ya comenté hace tiempo, he suprimido las harinas, los azúcares y procesados de mi alimentación pero también cometo muchos pecados como leche, edulcorante, poco ejercicio. La cuestiín es que mi analítica me ha salido mal en la glucosa que la tengo a 138. Todo lo demás bien, incljuso el colesterol que siempre me salía mal y tengo que tomar estatinas. Tengo pensado pedir al médico que me rebaje o quite la estatina pues lo tengo bien, pero el tema del azúcar me preocupa. No sé si a este nivel ya me puede estar haciendo daño en algún órgano y si me dice el médico de tomar algo no se que hacer. Escucho vuestros consejos y os los agradezco de antemano .Saludos.



No se hasta que punto has leido paginas de este hilo y el de los estudios. Si hay una cosa clara es que el colesterol alto no te matara, pero la pastillita a largo plazo si.

La estatina es uno de los fraudes medicos mas lamentables de la historia. Tu sigue tomandola y estas echando boletos para diabetes, ictus y enfermedades degenerativas del sistema nervioso. 

Lo que esta claro por ese valor de azucar es que estas ya en una prediabetes. Lo bueno es que es relativamente facil de revertir.

No basta con dejar harinas y azucar, debes de aumentar la cantidad de grasa buena de tu dieta (aove, cacao, frutos secos). 

Con esto ya te mejorara y mas adelante planteate hacer algun ayuno y semiayuno.

Ya deberias plantearte dejarte tambien la leche ya que provoca dos picos de insulina tras su ingesta. Tu resistencia a la insulina esta detras de ese valor que te ha salido. Edulcorantes son todos veneno asique tu mismo. Si te sienta bien la leche cambiala por queso o yogur pero nunca leche entera.

No se cuantos años llevas con la estatina pero ya tardas en decirle al medico que se la tome el.


----------



## juanforapor (1 Ene 2018)

Gracias Karlos, voy a ponerme manos a la obra, pues me da más miedo el azúcar que el colesterol alto, que ultimamente se esta viendo que no es tan importante.


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2018)

Cuando dices que cometes el pecado de tomar edulcorantes no especificas a qué te refieres.

Algunos como el aspartamo se sabe que son tóxicos. Los polialcoholes en cambio (sorbitol, lactitol, maltitol, etc.) no son digeridos por el cuerpo y son inocuos aunque a algunas personas les producen gases, supongo que porque fermentan.

Es mejor acostumbrarse al sabor natural de los alimentos sin echar azúcar, edulcorantes o sal. Los animales no le echan sal a la comida, ni azúcar.


----------



## juanforapor (1 Ene 2018)

Hola, pues dos sobrecitos con los dos cortados que me tomo, de uno que lleva dextrosa, ciclamato sódico y sacarina sódica, que no se si serán inocuos o son de los peores. Peco en los cortados (leche + edulcorante), pero no se como sustituir la leche, igual me acostumbraría a tomar sin edulcorante


----------



## MAUSER (1 Ene 2018)

Las estatinas te vuelven diabetico y tu ya casi lo has conseguido.

Cuidado con la fruta en cantidad.


----------



## Futuroscuro (1 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se puede hacer ejercicio intenso con el ayuno, simplemente los días que entrenes planifica las comidas que hagas ese día sobre ese entreno. Por ejemplo comer un poco antes y hacer una comida fuerte después. Y dependiendo de la intensidad que le des a ese entreno toma más o menos carbohidratos antes y después (patatas, arroz y si no tienes problemas avena) no tiene mucho más misterio la cosa que regular que comer lo mejor que puedas y regularlo según el tipo de entreno.
> 
> Yo intenté hacer el 16/8 pero lo dejé porque se resentía mi entrenamiento y eso no me gustaba. Pero como estoy empeñado en hacerlo a ver como respondo lo voy a volver a intentar pero esta vez con asesoramiento de mi antiguo médico que me lo va a planificar al detalle, a ver que tal me va.
> 
> Saludos.



No tengo tantos conocimientos sobre el tema para hacerlo bien, por eso yo también voy a buscar algún médico que me asesore bien sobre este tema. Puede resentirse el entrenamiento, o que lo haga mal del todo y me de un mareo en medio de gimnasio que me tumbe. Pero hacerlo, lo voy a hacer.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ene 2018)

juanforapor dijo:


> *Hola, pues dos sobrecitos con los dos cortados que me tomo, de uno que lleva dextrosa, ciclamato sódico y sacarina sódica, que no se si serán inocuos o son de los peores. Peco en los cortados (leche + edulcorante), pero no se como sustituir la leche, igual me acostumbraría a tomar sin edulcorante*



La dextrosa es uno de los nombres que se le da al azúcar común. Normalmente al azúcar se le llama dextrosa en la industria alimentaria y glucosa en la de la medicina pero basicamente es lo mismo osease azúcar.

El ciclamato sódico es un edulcorante artificial muy utilizado en la industria alimentaria. Está prohibido en los USA y muchos paises de Latino América y cuando los yanquis prohiben algo de este tipo ya te adelanto que muy bueno no tiene que ser.

La sacarina sódica se obtiene de derivados del petróleo. *Esta sustancia es muy peligrosa* ya que es la causante de montones de alergias achacadas a otras causas pero que en realidad son por su consumo. En roedores está demostrado que produce cáncer.

Resumiendo, te estás metiendo azúcar común mezclado con edulcorantes artificiales que pueden causar alergia y cáncer. Yo que tú los dejaría de tomar ya mismo pero bueno es tu cuerpo.

Saludos.


----------



## juanforapor (1 Ene 2018)

Joder no pensé que fueran tan venenosos. Tomo nota Zapatitos. También he oído hablar mal de la stevia, pues a tomar café solo y sin edulcorantes. Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## angek (1 Ene 2018)

Por corregir levemente: 

La dextrosa es el nombre del producto que contiene sólo glucosa. 

La sacarosa es el nombre del producto que contiene glucosa y fructosa a partes iguales. 

Azúcar común=Sacarosa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ene 2018)

juanforapor dijo:


> Gracias Karlos, voy a ponerme manos a la obra, pues me da más miedo el azúcar que el colesterol alto, que ultimamente se esta viendo que no es tan importante.



Te interesa leer este artículo, sobre todo la entrevista al cardiólogo inglés:

La Meteo que viene: TENGO EL COLESTEROL ALTO. ¿DEBO TOMAR ESTATINAS DOCTOR? Probablemente no. Dr. Aseem Malhotra Cardiólogo UK


----------



## spektro (2 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Hola, soy nueva en el foro y desde ya quiero agradecer a todos aquell@s que me habéis abierto los ojos, ya que llevo tiempo aplicando vuestras recomendaciones y, aunque ha supuesto un reto muy duro, los resultados han sido más que satisfactorios.
> 
> Soy una mamá que debido a mi morfología, historial de dietas fracaso, falta de motivación para el ejercicio, embarazos, etc…, siempre he estado peleando en contra de la báscula. Creo firmemente que a las mujeres nos cuesta más bajar de peso posiblemente por culpa de las hormonas, y yo al igual que por ejemplo Sada, me encuentro actualmente estancada en el peso.
> 
> ...



Solo comentarte que sufrí durante años psoriasis en gotas con afectación de hasta un 70% de superficie corporal en las peores épocas y tras cansarme de las visitas a varios dermatólogos y el probar todas las cremas con corticoides del espectro farmacéutico, me decidí a acudir a un naturópata que me recomendó una dieta detox y que me hiciera el test alcat de intolerancias alimentarias. Una vez obtenido el resultado del test, me quité todos los alimentos a los que tenía intolerancia (entre ellos el gluten) y me desapareció todo en un mes. No he vuelto a tener ningún problema en años. El cambio de dieta me salvó la salud.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ene 2018)

angek dijo:


> *Por corregir levemente:
> 
> La dextrosa es el nombre del producto que contiene sólo glucosa.
> 
> ...



Me refería a que son nombres comunes del azúcar pero me lié. O sea que en realidad quería poner que son nombres que se le dan al azúcar comunmente no que fueran azúcar de mesa, las prisas son muy malas.

Otros nombres que se le dan comunmente al azúcar en la industria:

*- Jugo de caña
- Azúcar Moreno
- Miel de Maiz
- Melaza
- Edulcorante de Maiz
- Miel de caña
- Azúcar Invertida
- Concentrado de Jugo de Frutas
- Maltosa
- Maltodextrina
- Sucralosa
- Lactosa
- Galactosa
- Zumo de Agave
- Néctar de Agave
- Jarabe de Arroz Integral
- Edulcorante de Pasas
- Sirope de Goma
- Isomaltulosa
- Arce
- Jarabe de Arroz
- Sorgo
- Jarabe de Sorgo
- Educorante de Almidón
- Trehalosa
- Jarabe Dorado
- Cebada de Malta
- Almíbar
- Dextrano
- Diastase
- Etil Maltol
- Amilopectina (conocido coloquialmente como Vitargo en el mundo de los gimnasios y que se está comenzando a añadir en la industria alimentaria. Muy peligroso ya que su velocidad es superior a la dextrosa en alrededor del 80%*

Hay bastantes más, es imposible conocerlos todos. Ante una duda delante de un nombre lo mejor siempre es consultar en Internet que demonios es eso que pone ahí en la etiqueta, que ya adelanto que cuando uno se encuentre un nombre rarito y lo consulte dificilmente va a ser algo bueno 

Saludos.


----------



## bizarre (2 Ene 2018)

En USA están cambiando hace años el azúcar por el JMAF , jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa que produce una subida de insulina su mayor, al hacer estudios dicen que el consumo de azúcar ha caído y aun así la obesidad sigue creciendo, ergo para los que no quieren entender nada, el azúcar no es la causa de la obesidad......así manipulan
Tienes que estar con mil ojos en cuanto compras algo mínimamente procesado


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ene 2018)

bizarre dijo:


> En USA están cambiando hace años el azúcar por el JMAF , jarabe de maíz de alta fructosa que produce una subida de insulina su mayor, al hacer estudios dicen que el consumo de azúcar ha caído y aun así la obesidad sigue creciendo, ergo para los que no quieren entender nada, el azúcar no es la causa de la obesidad......así manipulan
> Tienes que estar con mil ojos en cuanto compras algo mínimamente procesado



El HFCS no provoca una subida mayor de la insulinemia per se, de hecho, al tener mayor proporción de fructosa, provoca menos pico de glucosa y consecuentemente menos pico de insulina.

El problema es que, como la fructosa sólo se metaboliza en el hígado, un exceso de fructosa causa niveles elevados de glucosa, no en la sangre, pero sí en el propio hígado, el cual reacciona transformando el exceso de glucosa que no puede almacenar como glucógeno en forma de grasa...

..._et voilá_, hígado graso, que es un considerable promotor de la resistencia a la insulina.

Es decir, la fructosa en abundancia escapa al "radar" de la glucemia y parece inocua, pero a la larga es mucho peor que la glucosa.


----------



## Gago (2 Ene 2018)

Un fármaco para la diabetes revierte la pérdida de memoria en ratones con alzhéimer


----------



## Chapinazo (2 Ene 2018)

Después de eliminar azúcares, harinas y leche de mi dieta (desde Mayo), me he hecho análisis de sangre y me han salido estupendos. Además tengo un peso perfecto y una salud de hierro. Todo muy bien.

Tan solo encuentro un inconveniente (que no me ha venido señalado en los análisis,), y es la relación Colesterol Total / HDL, que en mi caso es 195 / 42. Este valor se recomienda que sea inferior a 4.5 (es decir, que haya "mucho" HDL). En mi caso da 4.64. Pongo debajo un extracto del blog lameteoqueviene hablando sobre este tema, aunque por ahí hay más recomendaciones similares:



> El colesterol total no es muy importante. Pero nos sirve para hacer el cociente Colesterol Total / Colesterol HDL, cuyo resultado debería ser inferior a 4.5.
> Este parámetro sí que tiene valor.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si tengo un colesterol total de 240, pero puedo presumir de un HDL de 60, mi cociente será de 4, es decir muy saludable.
> ...



Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre este valor. La verdad es que ya me pongo auténticamente hasta el culo de grasas, aguacates, frutos secos etcétera, por lo que veo difícil subirlo aún más.

Un saludo y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Futuroscuro (3 Ene 2018)

He leído que los cacahuetes no son buenos en la dieta cetogénica, pero ¿no son buenos como aporte de energía y proteínas en una dieta saludable? Yo los como en una cantidad considerable, y noto su beneficio, pero no sé si es bueno para perder peso. 

En las gráficas de subida de la insulina, ¿los cacahuetes la hacen subir mucho? ¿Es perjudicial?


----------



## goral (3 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> He leído que los cacahuetes no son buenos en la dieta cetogénica, pero ¿no son buenos como aporte de energía y proteínas en una dieta saludable? Yo los como en una cantidad considerable, y noto su beneficio, pero no sé si es bueno para perder peso.
> 
> En las gráficas de subida de la insulina, ¿los cacahuetes la hacen subir mucho? ¿Es perjudicial?



Los cacahuetes son legumbres, y como tales, tienen todas las desventajas de éstas, como los antinutrientes que llevan aparejadas. Además no deja de ser una proteína de segunda comparada con fuentes animales como el suero, los huevos o la carne, que por cierto no es una opinión, al PDCAA me remito (o puntaje de aminoácidos corregido por digestibilidad proteica).

En cualquier caso, un consumo moderado, siempre que lo toleres bien, no debería ser ningún problema.


----------



## Erasithanatos (3 Ene 2018)

Alguno podría hablar de la "verdad" de la fruta. La endocrinologia más preocupada en vender; Fenformina para sus pacientes diabéticos o con una zona hepato-biliar muy cascada (hígado graso)... Satanizan mucho el consumo de fruta. Por ejemplo:

Diabetes: Conoce las frutas que producen más azúcar

Algunos datos que he recopilado:

*Hígado graso, enfermedad de la vida moderna*

Yo en mi trabajo hay dos chavalas de 19 años ya con el hígado bien cascado a una con 17 años le mutilaron la vesícula, es sudamericana (dieta alta en fritos, carnes animales mezcladas con almidones -papa frita-) y la otra con 19 años ya tiene ictericia (piel amarillenta), dolores de cabeza, cansancio, dolor articular...

[youtube]-TB71vAx4Nc[/youtube]

Por ejemplo este elemento, el dr, dice que las frutas no causan hígado graso y por ende (pancreatitis, inflamación de páncreas, diabetes, sangre llena de ateromas, triglicéridos altos...).* Dice que las frutas se pueden comer sólo con semillas y frutos secos o con el estómago vacío.* Y dice que mezclar frutas con las comidas, produce Ácido acético (vinagre, en el hígado).

La verdad que hoy en día nadie come fruta, los encodrinos satanizan las frutas, pero no los almidones-harinas.

Otra cosa ya es la "fructosa aislada" :







*Esto me parece un crimen venderlo*, los zumos como el de naranja o cualquier zumo sin fibra, ni cáscara; va a metabolizarse esa fructosa vía rápida en el hígado congestionando la bilis, pero esto sólo pasa en la *"fructosa aislada", es decir los zumos. *

En sus investigaciones, *Lustig probó que si la fructosa llega al hígado en cantidad y velocidad suficientes, este órgano la convierte casi en su totalidad en grasa lo que induce la resistencia a la insulina. Y cuando las células se vuelven resistentes a esta hormona, el páncreas –que es el órgano encargado de producirla- intenta regular los niveles de azúcar produciendo más y más de esta hormona con lo que consigue que el organismo acumule cada vez más grasa.* Como si ello fuera poco, bloquea también la acción de otra hormona, llamada leptina, que se traduce en una permanente sensación de hambre. Además, niveles altos de insulina elevan la presión arterial y redicen el colesterol bueno en la sangre lo que da origen a una condición llamada “síndrome metabólico”, una de las principales causas de la obesidad. El resultado de este proceso es también un hígado graso. Es decir, el azúcar provoca en el hígado el mismo daño que el consumo de alcohol. Los pacientes con Hígado graso deben evitar o reducir drásticamente el consumo de azúcar ya que està comprobado que el consumo de fructosa se asocia a mayor frecuencia de esta condición así como de su severidad.

Fuente: Fructosa e higado graso, azucar 


Este vídeo está muy bien:


[YOUTUBE]Mx8f-WS6KMc[/YOUTUBE]​
El zumo de fruta no es
http://comeronocomer.es/los-consejos/mejor-una-fruta-entera-que-un-zumo

Mientras que para buena parte de la población “zumo de fruta” es sinónimo de “fruta”, para muchos nutricionistas es como si comparásemos hacer deporte como verlo a través de la televisión. Si conocen el famoso “Plato de Harvard”, ya sabrán que recomienda limitar el zumo de fruta a un máximo de un vasito al día, aunque quizá no sepan que concreta que eso incluye incluso al zumo 100%, *“debido a que el zumo contiene casi tanto azúcar y casi tantas calorías como un refresco”*. Esto es así porque para los expertos los azúcares presentes en el zumo de fruta, aunque sea recién exprimida, se consideran “azúcares libres”, sospechosos de estar implicados en patologías crónicas.

Ya en 2006, el GREP-AEDN declaró que* "no se puede considerar una ración de zumo de frutas equivalente a una ración de fruta". Cuatro años después, el Comité Científico "5 al día" indicó que los zumos no presentan los mismos efectos fisiológicos que la fruta entera.* Un ejemplo es su efecto sobre los mecanismos de la saciedad: los zumos de fruta sacian menos que la fruta entera (masticada), aunque el zumo sea recién exprimido y aunque tenga toda su pulpa.

En 2010, un servicio de la Biblioteca Nacional de Medicina de EE.UU. llamado "MedlinePlus" advirtió de que los *adultos podríamos llegar a engordar 5 kg al año si tomamos dos vasos de zumo de naranja (casero o 100%)* al día y mantenemos estable nuestra ingesta habitual y nuestros hábitos de ejercicio (no olvidemos que España es uno de los países más sedentarios de la Unión Europea).

Un estudio publicado en 2012 (Adv Nutr. 2012;3(4):629S-635S) se sumó a las evidencias que confluyen en un consejo muy repetido por parte de las autoridades en nutrición humana y dietética:* no abuse de los zumos…aunque sean caseros. Se trata de una investigación que evaluó el impacto de tomar zumos junto con las comidas sobre nuestra capacidad de “quemar” (oxidar) grasas, en condiciones de reposo. Los resultados sugieren que beber un zumo en vez de agua durante las comidas se asocia a un menor consumo (oxidación) de las grasas ingeridas.
*
Más recientemente, en el año 2013,* la Universidad de Harvard ha aconsejado limitar la ingesta de zumo a un máximo de un vaso pequeño al día*, una postura similar a la expresada, también en 2013, por el American Institute for Cancer Research. También en 2013, la evaluación de tres grandes estudios prospectivos de cohortes ha mostrado que tomar agua en vez de zumos de frutas se asocia con una menor ganancia de peso a largo plazo (Int J Obes (Lond). 2013 Oct;37(10):1378-85), *y que un consumo frecuente de zumos se asocia con más riesgo de padecer diabetes tipo 2 (BMJ. 2013 Aug 28;347:f5001).*

Ahora muchos vegetarianos con hígado graso es buena parte por esos aceites refinados, almidones y azúcares. No sólo por los zumos de frutas o las frutas mezcladas con cereales o carnes.







Esto es, basura, aceites refinados, es lo mismo que cera para el coche o de las velas. Así se va a metabolizar en tu organismo taponando el hígado, enfermandolo y no dejándolor espirar empezando esos síntomas que hoy en día todo el mundo tiene; intolerancia a las grasas, diarrea y estatorrea, dolor de cabeza, reflujo incurable, uñas frágiles, insomnio, pesadillas, pérdida de visión...


¿Cuántas frutas recomendáis? Y por supuesto, siempre con el estómago vacío y no mezclarlo con comidas para no hacer una bomba metabólica de porquería en nuestro interior que ensucie hígado y colon.

*Ahora no hay nada que de un descanso merecido al hígado y al páncreas como un ayuno de mínimo 16 horas.*


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (3 Ene 2018)

no es bueno eliminar estos productos completamente de la dieta, lo que hay que hacer es controlar sus porciones diarias y todo fluira para que bajes de peso y mejore tu salud. exito!! yo por aqui metido de lleno con este tema, me encanta es una forma de vida.


----------



## boogie boom (3 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> *no es bueno eliminar estos productos completamente de la dieta**, lo que hay que hacer es controlar sus porciones diarias y todo fluira para que bajes de peso y mejore tu salud. exito!! yo por aqui metido de lleno con este tema, me encanta es una forma de vida.



***Esto no se debe decir ni de broma. Si "estos productos" se refiere a azúcar, harinas refinadas, procesados, aceites refinados, la mayoría de cereales y leches procesadas entonces ES NECESARIO ELIMINARLOS al menos hasta que se vuelva a tener el hígado en perfectas condiciones, y sin resistencia a la insulina. La mejora es tán grande y toca tantos registros que no hay pack de medicinas capaces de ni siquiera acercarse a las mejoras.
No hay que olvidar que ES UNA ENFERMEDAD, y necesita de una terapia de choque; aunque lo más difícil e importante es conseguir hábitos saludables.

Luego no pasaría nada por meterlos de vez en cuando con calzador, pero NUNCA de forma habitual.


----------



## nala75 (3 Ene 2018)

Uff que cabreo traigo!!!! estos días con las reuniones familiares, me vienen a decir que me han comido el coco y estoy en una secta... alimenticia. Vamos, ya podeis imaginarlo. Encima me tachan de mala madre porque prefiero que coman todo a terminarse el pan. De traca. Os pongo en antecedentes: la familia de mi madre panaderos de toda la vida. La de mi padre, de las que pasó mucha hambre en la guerra y postguerra. En fin, que decir que el pan y los productos con harinas son una mi...rda ha caído mal. 

Mis peques son altos y delgados. Muy fuertes y segun los comentarios de la family, deberían de comer más pan para estar más gordos y tener más carnes. A todo esto se suman las recomendaciones de cinco comidas al día, comer pan, bien de legumbres, bien de azúcares para alimentar el cerebro, y toda esa sarta de tonterías. Bueno, tras comprobar que no me preocupaba que no se terminaran el bocata si no el jamón de dentro, ha estallado la bomba!!!!

Mira que estoy sutilmente intentando cambiarles de parecer, para muestra un botón ya que no sufro problemas de piel y eso es más que evidente para considerar un acierto en el cambio de alimentación. Pues parece que no, mi padre con su pastilla para la diabetes cree que se puede permitir todo y más (el enlace que habeis puesto del hígado graso está hecho a su medida....). Mi madre, convaleciente de un cancer, solo se alimenta de galletas, nesquik y leche. El resto lo consigue con batidos que afortunadamente le proporcionan todos los nutrientes. En esto está mi batalla, uno en que cambie de hábitos y deje las pastillas, la otra para que se olvide de las cándidas que la devoran y destierre la falsa idea de que con leche, galletas y nesquik está alimentada como un bebé y por tanto así puede ir generando tejido sano y fortaleciendose.

Desde aquí, reiterar a los conforeros que me han hecho ver la luz, ver la verdad... (je, je, parece sacado de una secta.....) ya que como se ha comentado en numerosas ocasiones, los problemas de alergias, mucosidades respiratorias, etc.... se han visto prácticamente eliminadas y para mí, esto, es ya lo más puestos a ver la mala calidad de vida que tenía yo antes con potingues y rollos que no hacían nada.

Lo dejo ahí como comentario, porque estoy segura que alguno/a más se habrá tenido que enfrentar con ello. 

Feliz año a todos!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Uff que cabreo traigo!!!! estos días con las reuniones familiares, me vienen a decir que me han comido el coco y estoy en una secta... alimenticia. Vamos, ya podeis imaginarlo. Encima me tachan de mala madre porque prefiero que coman todo a terminarse el pan. De traca. Os pongo en antecedentes: la familia de mi madre panaderos de toda la vida. La de mi padre, de las que pasó mucha hambre en la guerra y postguerra. En fin, que decir que el pan y los productos con harinas son una mi...rda ha caído mal.
> 
> Mis peques son altos y delgados. Muy fuertes y segun los comentarios de la family, deberían de comer más pan para estar más gordos y tener más carnes. A todo esto se suman las recomendaciones de cinco comidas al día, comer pan, bien de legumbres, bien de azúcares para alimentar el cerebro, y toda esa sarta de tonterías. Bueno, tras comprobar que no me preocupaba que no se terminaran el bocata si no el jamón de dentro, ha estallado la bomba!!!!
> 
> ...



Al poner 'panaderos de toda la vida' me los he imaginado horneando a las cinco de la mañana

O quieres decir que son de los de dos barras diarias mas bien sera eso, si no has topado con el lobby del pan y estas jodida.

Mi historia es totalmente contraria todos en mi familia han havrazado en mayor o menor grado esta forma de alimentarse.

Despues de ver a mi hermano y a mi perder 17 kilos cada uno se rindieron a la evidencia.

Mi hermana estaba continuamente cansada, a epocas se arrastraba, fue dejar el pan y resucito. 

Hasta mis padres de una forma mas laxa procuran no comer mierda.


----------



## nala75 (3 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Al poner 'panaderos de toda la vida' me los he imaginado horneando a las cinco de la mañana
> 
> O quieres decir que son de los de dos barras diarias mas bien sera eso, si no has topado con el lobby del pan y estas jodida.
> 
> ...



Cuando digo panaderos es además de lo que indicas, que lo han sido en el pueblo.... No conciben nada sin pan y por ende, sin harinas.... Les explico que el trigo ya no es igual, que el de ahora sienta mal, pero es predicar en el desierto. Como bien dices, yo soy el ejemplo pero les ciega esa forma de ver y de creer a los médicos, farmacéuticos y tv. La frase que todo lo resume es la de que tenemos pareceres diferentes y que lo que me va mal a mi no le tiene que ir mal a todos.... En fin!!!


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Cuando digo panaderos es además de lo que indicas, que lo han sido en el pueblo.... No conciben nada sin pan y por ende, sin harinas.... Les explico que el trigo ya no es igual, que el de ahora sienta mal, pero es predicar en el desierto. Como bien dices, yo soy el ejemplo pero les ciega esa forma de ver y de creer a los médicos, farmacéuticos y tv. La frase que todo lo resume es la de que tenemos pareceres diferentes y que lo que me va mal a mi no le tiene que ir mal a todos.... En fin!!!



Mis padres son exactamente igual. Siguen al sacerdote transmutado en médico y lo que diga el púlpito televisivo, cualquier cosa menos dar autoridad al hijo que por definición no puede saber más que ellos.

Mi madre con sus uvas peladas y mi padre sin comer una puta verdura. Pero las pastillas mágicas se lo permiten, y yo estoy loco por pasar las gripes, que este año pillé una, a pelo en dos días.

Sin nada de barriga, fuerte, ni una arruga y cierta edad.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Uff que cabreo traigo!!!! estos días con las reuniones familiares, me vienen a decir que me han comido el coco y estoy en una secta... alimenticia. Vamos, ya podeis imaginarlo. Encima me tachan de mala madre porque prefiero que coman todo a terminarse el pan. De traca. Os pongo en antecedentes: la familia de mi madre panaderos de toda la vida. La de mi padre, de las que pasó mucha hambre en la guerra y postguerra. En fin, que decir que el pan y los productos con harinas son una mi...rda ha caído mal.
> 
> Mis peques son altos y delgados. Muy fuertes y segun los comentarios de la family, deberían de comer más pan para estar más gordos y tener más carnes. A todo esto se suman las recomendaciones de cinco comidas al día, comer pan, bien de legumbres, bien de azúcares para alimentar el cerebro, y toda esa sarta de tonterías. Bueno, tras comprobar que no me preocupaba que no se terminaran el bocata si no el jamón de dentro, ha estallado la bomba!!!!
> 
> ...



El ser humano es algo realmente extraordinario.
En mi centro de trabajo, dos mujeres de 60 años (con problemas de huesos, osteoporosis...), tenían un bote de leche de fórmula en polvo enriquecida con no sé qué pollas, destinada para niños.
Pues lo mismo que en tu caso; me tomo algo que es para los niños (que ya de por sí es una soberana mierda) y así me va bien a mi. 

Y para más inri:
- En el primer descanso del trabajo se tomaban su café con esta leche.
- En el segundo descanso un bocadillo con coca cola.

Tuvimos la suerte de ser la especie animal que mejor desarrolló su cerebro, pero a veces me vienen dudas acerca de algunos de mis paisanos...


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ene 2018)

Un apunte léxico, por enredar:

Alimenticio es aquello que alimenta.
Alimentario es aquello referido a los alimentos.

Una secta alimenticia sería una que te nutriera por el mero hecho de pertenecer


----------



## Futuroscuro (4 Ene 2018)

Martes, jueves, y domingos entreno gym. Los martes como pasta con atún, los jueves arroz (paella), los domingos comida libre. 

Los miércoles, viernes, y sábados, alterno carne y pescado, en algunos días también junto a verduras.

Los lunes fijo verduras junto a carne.

He leído en una web sobre entrenamientos con pesas, que el mínimo diario a consumir hidratos de carbono es de 50gr diarios para que no afecte negativamente al entreno. 
Mi intención es eliminar el máximo posible los hidratos de carbono, pero no sé cual es el límite para que no me afecte negativamente a la salud, ni tampoco al entrenamiento.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> *Uff que cabreo traigo!!!! estos días con las reuniones familiares, me vienen a decir que me han comido el coco y estoy en una secta... alimenticia. Vamos, ya podeis imaginarlo. Encima me tachan de mala madre porque prefiero que coman todo a terminarse el pan. De traca. Os pongo en antecedentes: la familia de mi madre panaderos de toda la vida. La de mi padre, de las que pasó mucha hambre en la guerra y postguerra. En fin, que decir que el pan y los productos con harinas son una mi...rda ha caído mal.
> 
> Mis peques son altos y delgados. Muy fuertes y segun los comentarios de la family, deberían de comer más pan para estar más gordos y tener más carnes. A todo esto se suman las recomendaciones de cinco comidas al día, comer pan, bien de legumbres, bien de azúcares para alimentar el cerebro, y toda esa sarta de tonterías. Bueno, tras comprobar que no me preocupaba que no se terminaran el bocata si no el jamón de dentro, ha estallado la bomba!!!!
> 
> ...



Lo que te sucede es de lo más típico cuando comienzas a alimentarte de la mejor forma que te es posible y es que como comienzas a notar las mejoras en tu organismo pues lo quieres exportar a todo tu alrededor para que ellos también comiencen a mejorar, cosa que es muy loable pero no es demasiado prudente pues pasa lo que te está pasando a tí que te conviertes ipso facto en la sectaria, la loca del barrio, mala madre, etc etc etc y además te conviertes en el enemigo más acérrimo del panadero de tu barrio con el agravante de que tú parece ser que los tienes infiltrados en tu propia familia así que peor todavía.

Ya aprenderás que jamás vas a convencer a los que no quieren ser convencidos y por tanto a ir a lo tuyo y solo darle explicaciones a quien veas con interés por lo que le digas. Es lo mejor que puedes hacer para tu salud mental porque si no acabarás discutiendo con todo el mundo y tampoco es plan ese.

Así que hay aplicar la táctica de decir que SI a todo como si estuvieras hablando con los tontos y seguir a lo tuyo. Con el tiempo irás viendo quien realmente te pregunta cosas porque realmente esté interesado en lo que haces y quien te pregunta para después irte llamando la loca esa del barrio.

Yo como paso de perder el tiempo y tampoco es que sea demasiado diplomático (nunca estudié esa carrera) enseguida me los quito de encima cuando me intentan molestar.

Si veo que alguien si parece estar interesado le cuento algo pero sin muchas explicaciones, se hace porque lo digo yo y si no ahí tienes la puerta. Ya cuando van notando algo y están más receptivos es cuando comienzo con las explicaciones.

Es facilísimo darse cuenta cuando una persona está realmente interesada o ya tan desesperada que hará lo que tenga que hacer, le peso antes y a la semana le vuelvo a pesar, si ha perdido más de dos kilos ha hecho lo que debía, si no es que no lo ha hecho y todo lo que te molestes con él es una pérdida de tiempo, así que por ahí está la puerta. Con solo los líquidos que soltarás por quitarte todas las porquerías y los carbohidratos la primera semana pierdes mínimo eso y es rarísimo que lo hagas y no suceda.

Si pasan el test ya si comienzo a dar más explicaciones porque demuestran que quieren realmente mejorar, mientras tanto sea quien sea voy solo a lo mío porque ya estoy muy escarmentado en estas cosas.

Y es lo que te recomiendo, ve solo a lo tuyo y solo ayuda a quien realmente quiera ser ayudado. Si, puede ser muy jodido ver a familiares y amigos como se envenenan y matan lentamente, pero es su decisión personal y mientras sigan decidiendo eso tú no puedes hacer nada excepto amargarte más la vida diciéndote de todo. Cuanto más te metas más te dirán, así que pasa de ellos y probablemente seguirán dicièndolo pero menos a menudo que ya es algo. Las batallas que tienes ahora mismo las tienes totalmente perdidas ya te lo adelanto yo.

Por otra parte, es que decir delante de familia de panaderos que el pan es una mierda pues ya te vale, yo soy poco diplomático y lo reconozco pero lo tuyo ya ha sido de medalla olímpica por lo menos, normal que hayan reaccionado como si les mordiera un escorpión 

En otro orden de cosas a mí cuando me dan mucho la brasa con el pan y otras historias digo que somos celiacos y marchando, si alguno saca a relucir cosas sin gluten que no me interesen también somos diabéticos y así hasta que solo se pueda comer lo que a mí me gusta, será por enfermedades que se pueden tener  

Saludos.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Martes, jueves, y domingos entreno gym. Los martes como pasta con atún, los jueves arroz (paella), los domingos comida libre.
> 
> Los miércoles, viernes, y sábados, alterno carne y pescado, en algunos días también junto a verduras.
> 
> ...



Si quieres eliminar los HC pero comes pasta, mal vamos.

Come mucha fruta y verdura mezclado con grasas si quieres calidad de vida y de entrenos.

Y deja los procesados.


----------



## Futuroscuro (4 Ene 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Si quieres eliminar los HC pero comes pasta, mal vamos.
> 
> Come mucha fruta y verdura mezclado con grasas si quieres calidad de vida y de entrenos.
> 
> Y deja los procesados.



Ok, edito porque he estado leyendo y me concuerda con lo que dices. El asunto es obtener los HC de otras fuentes como de la fruta y las verduras, y eliminar del todo la pasta.


----------



## nala75 (4 Ene 2018)

Zapatitos, tendré en cuenta lo que me aconsejas... a veces es una pena porque reconocen verme mejor: mi padre siempre pregunta que qué hago para verme tan finita y mi madre si me estoy tomando ya los corticoides porque no me ve lesiones en la piel... ahí es nada!!.

En serio, en lo que a la diplomacia se refiere, es verdad no tengo ese don... si bien lo digo porque encima de todo pillan el pan al chino de abajo que lo hornea para que se lo lleven calentito, el pan más malo y plasticoso que he visto en el mundo....ya te escuece lo que ves y no puedes aguantarte.

Sí he visto familiares que se han sorprendido, ya os digo que más que por el peso, por la falta de lesiones en la piel y con todo me dicen que porqué elimino alimentos que a la larga me pueden suponer una carencia, si con los corticoides puedo ir tirando, que realmente no soy intolerante a nada porque así lo demuestran los análisis, que si tal y cual.... te marean. Tenéis razón, no perderé más el tiempo así porque te embroncas con todos.

Gracias Smiling Jack por la corrección, está visto que aquí se aprende de todo!!!! 

PD. datos técnicos: 42 años, 1,56 cm y 65 de peso. Pero lo mejor de todo es que cuando bajé con dieta drástica a los 56 kg, no cabía en una 38!!! y ahora, me lo puedo permitir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Zapatitos, tendré en cuenta lo que me aconsejas... a veces es una pena porque reconocen verme mejor: mi padre siempre pregunta que qué hago para verme tan finita y mi madre si me estoy tomando ya los corticoides porque no me ve lesiones en la piel... ahí es nada!!.
> 
> En serio, en lo que a la diplomacia se refiere, es verdad no tengo ese don... si bien lo digo porque encima de todo pillan el pan al chino de abajo que lo hornea para que se lo lleven calentito, el pan más malo y plasticoso que he visto en el mundo....ya te escuece lo que ves y no puedes aguantarte.
> 
> ...



¡Qué guasa, esa de que con los cortis puedes ir tirando!

Total, no es como si pudieran provocar:

- Osteopenia
- Sarcopenia
- Insulinorresistencia
- Acumulación de grasa visceral
- Aumento de peso
- Pérdida de colágeno
- Retención de líquidos
- Tensión alta
- Glaucoma
- Hirsutismo
- Debilidad ante infecciones fúngicas
- etc.

Soy yo (que me he tirado casi 20 años tomando cortis por temporadas) y les digo que ya si eso se vayan un ratito a la mierda, y luego a comerla.


----------



## Erasithanatos (4 Ene 2018)

¿Cuál decis que es el mejor desayuno después de un ayuno intermitente de 16-24 horas? 

Un plato generoso de vegetales (espinaca, tomate, ajo, cebolla con su correspondiente chorro de aceite de oliva) y un trozo de salmón o de atún, por ejemplo???

Basándose en un principio de la paleodieta.

¿O un plato de vegetales? ¿Ensalada? 

Tomando que es un ayuno intermitente y no una reeducación alimenticia tras ayunos de larga duración (más de 5 días).

Gracias

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 13:59 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¡Qué guasa, esa de que con los cortis puedes ir tirando!
> 
> Total, no es como si pudieran provocar:
> 
> ...



Los disruptores endocrinos es lo que tienen. A parte de toda la toxemia que presentan y que tiene que ser absorbida por el hígado y riñón.

También añádele el factor psíquico, los corticoides son una bomba para el cerebro; depresiones, ansiedad y en los peores casos hasta psicosis, de ponerte bien loco y ver conspiraciones, delirios, paranoia y hasta alucionaciones.

http://scielo.isciii.es/pdf/neuropsiq/v35n126/original6.pdf

Aquí sale bien plasmado.


----------



## killersanchez (4 Ene 2018)

Hay un tema que para mi es realmente preocupante, *mi sobrino pequeño*. Os pongo en situación:

-Es un peque con 4 años.
-Ultrainquieto, no para en todo el día.
-Se le ve sanote, ya sabéis, lustroso y tal.

Su madre se preocupa bastante por su alimentación, es bióloga y ha trabajado en el mundillo de las dietas. Raramente le compra bollería industrial y sobre todo se lo curra muchísimo cocinando. El problema es que al final, el crío come siempre lo que le apetece, que por una parte es normal, pero siempre es Pan y Patatas fritas.

Un menú de un día cualquiera sería:

Desayuno. Colacao o zumo natural y tostada de pan con aceite.

Almuerzo. Por lo general, le flipan las legumbres y se deja la carne. ¿A qué niño le encantan las lentejas???. Si es carne con patatas, se come las patatas y se deja la carne. Le gusta muchísimo la pasta, pero solo la pasta, cualquier cosa sólida que se encuentre en el plato se lo deja. Osea, de cualquier plato, se come los hidratos y se deja el resto. Como guinda al pastel, al acabar de comer, suele cojer un buen pedazo de pan para postre.

Merienda. Tutifruti, varios trozos de fruta como plátano, manzana, pera... A veces también un mini-bocata de salchichón que no se suele comer entero.

Cena. Muy parecida al almuerzo. Hidratos y más hidratos.

Entiendo que el enano gasta energía a puñados ya que no para en todo el día pero ¿No es una alimentación muy radical basada en hidratos? También me da que pensar si fue antes el huevo o la gallina, vamos que si es así de inquieto y necesita mucha azucar o que está todo el día con el subidón de azucar y no puede parar.

Recordad, no es mi hijo, yo sólo puedo opinar, eso si, su madre es una tía cabal y por lo menos me escucharía. Por otro lado, al ser tan pequeño, lo único que se puede esperar de él es: quiero tal, no me gusta tal.. ¿Creéis que esto le puede llevar a algún problema a corto/medio plazo?


----------



## Erasithanatos (4 Ene 2018)

killersanchez dijo:


> Hay un tema que para mi es realmente preocupante, *mi sobrino pequeño*. Os pongo en situación:
> 
> -Es un peque con 4 años.
> -Ultrainquieto, no para en todo el día.
> ...



Diabetes tipo II, en proceso. ..

[youtube]P5t2pxXeaiI[/youtube]


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> *Zapatitos, tendré en cuenta lo que me aconsejas... a veces es una pena porque reconocen verme mejor: mi padre siempre pregunta que qué hago para verme tan finita y mi madre si me estoy tomando ya los corticoides porque no me ve lesiones en la piel... ahí es nada!!.
> 
> En serio, en lo que a la diplomacia se refiere, es verdad no tengo ese don... si bien lo digo porque encima de todo pillan el pan al chino de abajo que lo hornea para que se lo lleven calentito, el pan más malo y plasticoso que he visto en el mundo....ya te escuece lo que ves y no puedes aguantarte.
> 
> ...



Eso de que con los corticoesteroides puedes ir tirando es de la inconsciencia más absoluta que pueda existir y de una ignorancia supina. Smilling Jack ha enumerado el montón de efectos secundarios que pueden tener pero el peor de todos para tí es el de la mayor probabilidad de sufrir osteoporosis, lo cual en tí significa que siendo mujer y por tanto con mayor riesgo de sufrirla, que estarías condenada a sufrirla dentro de unos años SI o SI. Vamos que dificilmente te ibas a escapar de ella.

Aléjate lo más posible de cualquier fármaco excepto por causa de fuerza mayor porque todos tienen efectos secundarios. Además, todo ese tipo de enfermedades modernas tienen cura llevando una buena alimentación y una vida activa.

La gente es que las gasta así, con la insulina pasa lo mismo, se hinchan un día a comer cualquier cosa y dicen bah, ahora me meto más insulina y no pasa nada. Inconsciencia brutal como si la insulina fuera un juguete. Después acaban en un carrito con la pierna amputada y te dicen que es por mala suerte y porque les tocó a ellos.

Lo que cuentas es lo típico que nos pasa a todos, te dicen que te ven muchísimo mejor pero después te añaden que como sigas comiendo así te vas a morir cienes de veces. Ya te acostumbrarás a esas cosas.

Para ellos si no comes montones de derivados de los cereales sufres carencias, es lo que les dicen en las consultas médicas y es lo que repiten en las televisiones, por mucho que les repitas que con las verduras que comes consigues más micronutrientes que con los cereales te va a dar igual, les han metido en la cabeza que los cereales son lo mejor y de ahí dificilmente los vas a sacar, como digo ya te acostumbrarás.

Sobre la talla del pantalón también es algo muy típico, antes con la dieta drástica perdías mucho peso pero la mayor parte era tejido muscular. Y como el tejido musucular es más denso que la grasa el resultado final era menos peso en la báscula pero poca pérdida de porcentaje de grasa y por tanto mantenías buena parte de la tripa.

Ahora que no pasas hambre, tienes todos los nutrientes y tendrás un buen aporte de proteinas, pierdes grasa pero el músculo lo mantienes e incluso probablemente habrás aumentado algo. Resultado no pierdes tanto peso en la báscula pero estás más delgada. 

Tampoco se lo intentes explicar a la gente porque no lo entenderán que se pueda perder grasa sin pasar hambre, para ellos adelgazar no es perder grasa sino bajar kilos en la báscula y el método es comer menos y pasar calamidades.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Ok, edito porque he estado leyendo y me concuerda con lo que dices. El asunto es obtener los HC de otras fuentes como de la fruta y las verduras, y eliminar del todo la pasta.



Algo de arroz, boniatos, calabaza, frutos secos, zanahorias, chirivia, y si haces entrenos con mucha intensidad puedes meter algo de papata.

Pd. Y no nos olvidemos de higos secos, orejones, etc.


----------



## juanforapor (4 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos. Fuí al médico de la S. Social con el resultado de la analítica de 138 en glucosa en ayunas que ya os comenté. Me ha dicho que si en otro control doy más de 126 (serán dos analíticas con más de 126) ya se me considera diabético. Le he dicho si me dará pastillas o insulina si resulto diabético 2 y me ha dicho que ya veremos y que la dieta no es siempre determinante, que hay gente que tiene la presión arterial baja y come con mucha sal. Me ha dicho que me haga una prueba de hemoglobina glicosilada y que así verá mejor qué hacer. Voy a hacerme esa prueba en breve, pues el tema me tiene bastante preocupado, imaginaos que me hartara de pan, dulces, pasta,harinas, no se que pasaría. Lo que si tengo claro es que la vida sedentaria es fatal para estos temas. Gracias por vuestros comentarios


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> ¿Cuál decis que es el mejor desayuno después de un ayuno intermitente de 16-24 horas?
> 
> Un plato generoso de vegetales (espinaca, tomate, ajo, cebolla con su correspondiente chorro de aceite de oliva) y un trozo de salmón o de atún, por ejemplo???
> 
> ...



Pues para ejemplo ahora llego de trabajar y mi ultima comida fue hace 24 horas. Esta mañana ha sido un cafe americano toda mi ingesta, y ahora que lo pienso tampoco he bebido agua en todo el dia. No ha sido aposta, tengo una botella de agua en mi mesa de oficina pero ni la he tocado.

He roto el ayuno con dos higos secos y un puñado de nueces. 

Ahora estoy comiendo pipas de girasol y Mientras ya tengo la vaporera con una coliflor dos huevos y una chuleta de cerdo.

Esa sera mi cena bien regada de aove, pimienta y pimenton dulce.

Acabare con una pieza de fruta solo si me apetece.


----------



## Futuroscuro (4 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sobre la talla del pantalón también es algo muy típico, antes con la dieta drástica perdías mucho peso pero la mayor parte era tejido muscular. Y como el tejido musucular es más denso que la grasa el resultado final era menos peso en la báscula pero poca pérdida de porcentaje de grasa y por tanto mantenías buena parte de la tripa.
> 
> *Ahora que no pasas hambre, tienes todos los nutrientes y tendrás un buen aporte de proteinas, pierdes grasa pero el músculo lo mantienes e incluso probablemente habrás aumentado algo*. Resultado no pierdes tanto peso en la báscula pero estás más delgada.
> 
> ...



Siempre, siempre, he leído que que no se puede perder peso (grasa) sin perder músculo ¿esto es así? El típico comentario de los mazados del gimnasio es que eso es imposible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ene 2018)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola a todos. Fuí al médico de la S. Social con el resultado de la analítica de 138 en glucosa en ayunas que ya os comenté. Me ha dicho que si en otro control doy más de 126 (serán dos analíticas con más de 126) ya se me considera diabético. Le he dicho si me dará pastillas o insulina si resulto diabético 2 y me ha dicho que ya veremos y que la dieta no es siempre determinante, que hay gente que tiene la presión arterial baja y come con mucha sal. Me ha dicho que me haga una prueba de hemoglobina glicosilada y que así verá mejor qué hacer. Voy a hacerme esa prueba en breve, pues el tema me tiene bastante preocupado, imaginaos que me hartara de pan, dulces, pasta,harinas, no se que pasaría. Lo que si tengo claro es que la vida sedentaria es fatal para estos temas. Gracias por vuestros comentarios



No se hasta que punto cuidas tu alimentacion pero en tu caso te condenso las mil paginas del hilo en cuatro pasos:

- Dieta paleo estricta alta en grasas.
- Al segundo mes semiayuno 16/8
- Al tercer mes mete un dia de ayuno 24 h a la semana.

Al cuarto mes repite analiticas.

Pd. Paleo estricta es sin patatas ni arroz. Cuando recuperes la resistencia a la insulina puedes tomar sin excesos ni a diario.


----------



## Polo de limón (4 Ene 2018)

spektro dijo:


> Solo comentarte que sufrí durante años psoriasis en gotas con afectación de hasta un 70% de superficie corporal en las peores épocas y tras cansarme de las visitas a varios dermatólogos y el probar todas las cremas con corticoides del espectro farmacéutico, me decidí a acudir a un naturópata que me recomendó una dieta detox y que me hiciera el test alcat de intolerancias alimentarias. Una vez obtenido el resultado del test, me quité todos los alimentos a los que tenía intolerancia (entre ellos el gluten) y me desapareció todo en un mes. No he vuelto a tener ningún problema en años. El cambio de dieta me salvó la salud.



Yo también tengo psoriasis en gotas, un estilo de alimentación como el que aquí se comenta (y una época tranquila sin estrés) hizo que prácticamente desapareciera.

Ahora el estrés, la situación familiar me ha vuelto a hacer comer mal, y ha vuelto la psoriasis. Llevo unos días intentando volver por el buen camino, pero esos ratos de ansiedad me matan!


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ene 2018)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A mí al igual que la compañera @nala75 en las reuniones de estas pasadas fiestas me han dado cera de la buena los "panaderos" de la familia que son todos practicamente. Todavía si me hubieran llamado loco, sectario, etc... lo hubiera encajado mejor. Pero es que me han tratado de "_superficial que sólo le da importancia al físico_" ::
> Sí, estoy fit y "fibradito" pero es que nunca voy haciendo alarde de ello. Yo creo que lo que les jodió fue ver el gran cambio de la parienta que ha perdido 10 kilazos desde que iniciamos su proceso de transformación desde el verano hasta esta parte. Su historia ya la posteé en el hilo viejo y subí fotos y todo. Ahora me da pereza rescatarlo pero los que llevéis un ratillo por aquí lo habrán visto.
> 
> Aquí os dejo una captura de pantalla de la App (dedicado @sada que antes me había pedido una actualización  ) que usa para registrar sus pesos. Como vereis, comienza justo cuando posteé sus fotos como comento más arriba.
> ...



Si se admite porra se parara en seco en un par de kilos menos (62-63).

Ese peso objetivo con buena alimentacion y ejercicio normal no se puede alcanzar, el peso equilibrio llegara antes. Es mas incluso diria que no es un peso saludable para una mujer bien nutrida.

Enlazando con el post de arriba, si ha comido como dices habra conservado masa muscular y perdido grasa y agua, estara mas fina pero pesara mas.

De hecho no es realista plantear el objetivo en un peso es mas realista calcular el porcentaje de grasa que ya esta seguro por debajo de lo normal para una mujer de su edad.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Siempre, siempre, he leído que que no se puede perder peso (grasa) sin perder músculo ¿esto es así? El típico comentario de los mazados del gimnasio es que eso es imposible.*



Los mitos de los corrillos del gimnasio, el mejor sitio donde aprender lo que no debes de hacer jamás 

Evidentemente comiendo un plato macarrones o metiéndose un batido de proteinas con leche, avena y un par de plátanos cada dos-tres horas como suelen hacer lo de los corrillos del gimnasio es imposible ganar músculo y perder grasa al mismo tiempo. La clave está en jugar con los carbohidratos pero como esto no es un hilo sobre musculación no es algo relevante.

Aquí de lo que se habla es de personas "normales" no hipermusculadas como supongo que será Nala. Personas de este tipo simplemente con quitarse todas las porquerías, moderar el consumo de carbos y tomando una cantidad sufiiciente de proteina, pueden subir su tamaño muscular mientras pierden grasa incluso sin hacer deporte.

Repito, no estamos hablando de ponerse como los borricos del gym ni de tener una definición como si estuvieras en una competición de culturismo, estamos hablando de gente "normal". Para ponerse como los borricos del gym y tener una ultradefinición hay que hacer otras historietas pero ese no es el objetivo de nadie en este hilo, ni siquiera es el mío.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Ene 2018)

Hoy sobre mi mesa, un libelo de dudoso gusto: "consejos y platos para cuidar el corazón", respaldado (apuesto que no escrito ni firmado) por el Dr Valentín Fuster.

Una de cal y otra de arena: 

- Incide en la conveniencia del ejercicio y la importancia del estrés (que ya es algo) y mete en el saco de los _indeseables_ al azúcar y los refinados, mientras que los cereales y el pan no están en el saco de los recomendables. Todo eso ya es algo.

- Pero continúa con la absurda y acientífica grasofobia, con las cinco comidas al día, y con el _sambenito_ del colesterol...

Y cierra con una colección de recetas que, quitando la insistencia en la carne y el pescado blancos y en desnatar todo lo desnatable, son razonablemente adecuadas, bajo mi punto de vista. Algo es algo, dijo un calvo, al ver un pelo en la sopa.


----------



## Erasithanatos (5 Ene 2018)

La psoriasis es colonaria, podéis leer este artículo:

Your Colon And Psoriasis | The Natural Psoriasis Treatment Program

Un colon sin evacuación diaria y adecuada es una piel en mal estado, cuando estuve peor (me caían mal Muchas comidas, es cuando más rosáceas y dermatitis tuve)

Ahora voy 2-3 veces por día al señor roca e increíble. 

Si ponéis ayuno y psoriasis en Google hay buenos planes e información para asesinar ese síntoma de colon sucio (toda enfermedad de la piel viene de dentro afuera)

*Hoy en día todo el mundo tiene como mínimo algo de esto.*





Y en los peores casos:





Me hace risa que el sistema médico tenga los cojones de llamarlo como "dermatitis atópica" *-atópica quiere decir anormal o raro-* en otras palabras, que no saben de donde viene, jajaja, la dermatología, tiene cojones, macho. :XX:











*O la psoriasis :|*

10 Días de Ayuno de Agua para Eliminar la Psoriasis. | Remedios Caseros Para La Psoriasis - Basta De Psoriasis

Toda enfermedad de la piel es colonaria, la dermatología y alergología *son un negocio creado para vender cremas y pomadas con corticoides o plantas anti-inflamatorias patentadas en un laboratorio.*

Ahora cambiando el tema en mi familia son muy panaderos y me dicen que estoy muy delgado (traducimos : no estás lo suficientemente insulinado con tejido adiposo y colon con hez estancada), yo en casa no digo nada, pero yo paso de lácteos y harinas. No lo veo como comida, sino como antinutrientes. 

Creo que eso todos lo hemos vivido sobre todo con nuestras abuelas, por ejemplo mi abuela está muy cascada (osteoporosis, fibriomialgia, dolor crónico, etc...) se toma 16 pastillas oficiales y luego las extraoficiales -automedicación- (analgésicos y antiinflamatorios ), y solo come lácteos yogures, quesos, opciones bajas en grasa de margarinas, leche de vaca, pastillas sintéticas hechas.en in laboratorio de calcio, ella dice que el médico le ha dicho que hay que tomar calcio y claro, para el sistema médico , los lácteos son lo mejor para los huesos , en cambio para mí es lo que descalcifica los huesos, pero ya sabéis el papa tiene infabilidad papal y el médico tiene infabilidad médica. 


Decir que en 10 años ha perdido casi 10 cm. 

Desmitificando la relación calcio-leche

Muy bueno este artículo -cito-:

* El consumo de lácteos está directamente relacionado con el índice de osteoporosis*

Hay una relación directa y absolutamente probada entre hábitos dietéticos y osteoporosis. Os presentamos datos relacionados:


La incidencia de osteoporosis es menor en los países que menos productos lácteos consumen, y el aumento es directamente proporcional cuantos más lácteos se consumen.

*Los países donde más leche se consume es Suecia, Finlandia, Suiza y Holanda, y es donde más elevada es la incidencia de osteoporosis. En países donde se consume muy poca leche, como Congo, Guinea, Togo, Liberia, Ghana, Camboya,etc., la osteoporosis es extremadamente rara.*

Australianos, nueva zelandeses y americanos consumen 3 veces más leche que los japoneses y la incidencia de fracturas de cadera es 2 ½ veces mayor.
Los chinos consumen una media de leche de 8 kgr/persona/año y los americanos una media de 254 kgr/persona/año: incidencia de fracturas de cadera 6 veces mayor en USA.

Las mujeres Bantú ingieren la cuarta parte de lo recomendado, tienen una media de 9 hijos a los que amamantan durante 2 años. Nunca tienen déficit de calcio, ni osteoporosis. Los hijos crecen sanos y fuertes.
No se trata de un factor racial, ya que la misma raza tiene incidencias de osteoporosis diferentes dependiendo de sus hábitos alimenticios.
La incidencia de osteoporosis en mujeres asiáticas es mucho menor en las que viven en Asia que en las que viven en USA y han adoptado sus hábitos alimenticios.

Exactamente igual ocurre con las mujeres bantú y demás africanos. Hay poblaciones afroamericanas que incorporan la leche, pero no a los niveles de consumo del resto de USA, y es menor la proporción en cuanto a fracturas de cadera. No existe justificación genética.
Países en los que apenas se conocía la osteoporosis han ido aumentando su incidencia conforme han ido introduciendo en su alimentación productos lácteos.

En Grecia se aumentó a casi el doble el consumo de leche entre 1961 y 1977 y se dobló la incidencia de osteoporosis.

En Hong Kong se dobló el consumo de lácteos entre 1966 y 1989, y se triplicó la incidencia de osteoporosis.

La osteoporosis aumenta de forma espectacular en las personas que sin haber tomado nunca leche animal empiezan a tomarla, como se demuestra en un amplio estudio llevado a cabo en China y Taiwan.

Todos los pueblos que van “occidentalizando” sus hábitos dietéticos ven aparecer y aumentar progresivamente los problemas relacionados con la osteoporosis… Parece que está bastante claro.

Qué basura de sistema, para ellos un escupitajo con gargajo. Aunque la culpa es de la gente por darles la infabilidad que les dan.


----------



## Futuroscuro (5 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los mitos de los corrillos del gimnasio, el mejor sitio donde aprender lo que no debes de hacer jamás
> 
> Evidentemente comiendo un plato macarrones o metiéndose un batido de proteinas con leche, avena y un par de plátanos cada dos-tres horas como suelen hacer lo de los corrillos del gimnasio es imposible ganar músculo y perder grasa al mismo tiempo. La clave está en jugar con los carbohidratos pero como esto no es un hilo sobre musculación no es algo relevante.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es mi objetivo, los pongo como ejemplo porque son ellos los que más tratan ese tema. De todas maneras, no perder músculo debería ser la prioridad cuando se pretende perder grasa, si se está perdiendo músculo, en parte también estamos perjudicando al cuerpo.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> *La psoriasis es colonaria, podéis leer este artículo:
> 
> Your Colon And Psoriasis | The Natural Psoriasis Treatment Program
> 
> ...



Lo que importa es el equilibrio entre calcio, fósforo y magnesio, si se hincha a lácteos pero poca carne, pescados, huevos, verduras y frutos secos pues muy mal camino lleva ese equilibrio. Pero claro eso es muy complicado de explicárselo a la abuela.

Saludos.


----------



## Erasithanatos (5 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que importa es el equilibrio entre calcio, fósforo y magnesio, si se hincha a lácteos pero poca carne, pescados, huevos, verduras y frutos secos pues muy mal camino lleva ese equilibrio. Pero claro eso es muy complicado de explicárselo a la abuela.
> 
> Saludos.



Merci, he editado el post para dar un poco de información más. Un abrazo!!


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Ene 2018)

Ayer tuve una comida en la que estaban presentes dos médicos, unq joven y uno mayor.

Pues bien, la cantidad de perlas que soltaron ambos fueron demenciales:

-Cualquier tipo de ayuno es malo. Que las modas estas de los paleobobos eran peligrosísimas. Que te podía dar una hipoglucemia y morirte.
-Que por las mañanas gabua que desayunar su vaso de leche con cereales, zumo y fruta. Y que a media mañana a comer de nuevo, no vaya a ser que las neuronas se queden sin gasolina.
-Que cinco comidas al día
-Que si otra vez con las hipoglucemias, las muertes subitas y su puta madre con el ayuno.

Así esta el patio señores. Nos derroimos con el ayuno. Tazon de leche con cereales MANDA.


----------



## Erasithanatos (5 Ene 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer tuve una comida en la que estaban presentes dos médicos, unq joven y uno mayor.
> 
> Pues bien, la cantidad de perlas que soltaron ambos fueron demenciales:
> 
> ...



Piensa que estos son los que dictan el conocimiento y el fanatismo del sistema médico:


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> *Piensa que estos son los que dictan el conocimiento y el fanatismo del sistema médico:*





Esos son los buitres que terminan con las sobras, los que comienzan el banquete son estos:







Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Ene 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer tuve una comida en la que estaban presentes dos médicos, unq joven y uno mayor.
> 
> Pues bien, la cantidad de perlas que soltaron ambos fueron demenciales:
> 
> ...



Tengo muchos amigos médicos (gordos la mayoría por cierto) y con este tema son SUBNORMALES.


----------



## Futuroscuro (5 Ene 2018)

Un buen amigo que es médico de cabecera desde hace más de 30 años, da clases en la universidad, y ahora dice que quiere ser catedrático, desde hace dos años es diabético y tiene un sobrepeso brutal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2018)

Invesigad por los planes de estudio de las diversas facultades de medicina y me contáis cual de todos ellos tiene como asignatura troncal y/o obligatoria la nutrición.... veréis qué sorpresa. Está todo atado y bien atado.

Si se supone que somos lo que comemos, ¿no se debería empezar por ahí una carrera de medicina? Pues no!


----------



## malibux (6 Ene 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer tuve una comida en la que estaban presentes dos médicos, unq joven y uno mayor.
> 
> Pues bien, la cantidad de perlas que soltaron ambos fueron demenciales:
> 
> ...



Cuando doy recomendaciones generales de quitar harinas y similares, sin cortarse con grasas, los médicos que rotan conmigo se deben quedar :::: Pero no lo dejo por escrito no me vaya a condenar el Tribunal. 

No os flipeis con los sobornos a médicos, joder no seáis pesados. El problema es que estamos todavía en la fase previa a romper con el paradigma actual. Sí es cierto que las empresas/lobbies con intereses obviamente van a frenarlo lo más posible (como se ha visto que hicieron con el tabaco o con esos estudios de los 60 sobre los hidratos de carbono), pero el médico de cabecera del consultorio no está conspirando contra nadie para comprarse un yate con los sobornos. 


Por cierto, ¿habéis notado que este cambio en la dieta es menos efectivo a la hora de hacer perder peso en mujeres? No he visto apenas casos espectaculares como suelen verse en hombres.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Cuando doy recomendaciones generales de quitar harinas y similares, sin cortarse con grasas, los médicos que rotan conmigo se deben quedar :::: Pero no lo dejo por escrito no me vaya a condenar el Tribunal.
> 
> No os flipeis con los sobornos a médicos, joder no seáis pesados. El problema es que estamos todavía en la fase previa a romper con el paradigma actual. Sí es cierto que las empresas/lobbies con intereses obviamente van a frenarlo lo más posible (como se ha visto que hicieron con el tabaco o con esos estudios de los 60 sobre los hidratos de carbono), pero el médico de cabecera del consultorio no está conspirando contra nadie para comprarse un yate con los sobornos.
> 
> ...



Pues eso no lo tengo todavia claro por varias razones. En mi entorno familiar he visto perdidas de peso en mujeres y perder pierden lo que no es visto ninguna hacerlo estricto y tampoco hablamos de muchos kilos de mas. Funcionar funciona lo que quiza falla es la constancia (les tira mucho el dulce).

Aqui un conforero lleva unos meses con su señora y afirma que ha sido contante y estricta y los resultados igual de espectaculares que los testimonios del resto de conforeros varones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues eso no lo tengo todavia claro por varias razones. En mi entorno familiar he visto perdidas de peso en mujeres y perder pierden lo que no es visto ninguna hacerlo estricto y tampoco hablamos de muchos kilos de mas. Funcionar funciona lo que quiza falla es la constancia (les tira mucho el dulce).
> 
> Aqui un conforero lleva unos meses con su señora y afirma que ha sido contante y estricta y los resultados igual de espectaculares que los testimonios del resto de conforeros varones.



Con mi mujer fue espectacular, hablamos de unos 15 kg inflándose a grasas, con dieta paleo estricta, ahora no somos tan estrictos pero porque no lo necesitamos, pero el primer año creíamos los dos que íbamos a desaparecer de lo mucho que adelgazamos.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (6 Ene 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿habéis notado que este cambio en la dieta es menos efectivo a la hora de hacer perder peso en mujeres? No he visto apenas casos espectaculares como suelen verse en hombres.




Yo soy mujer y llevo 8 meses con este tipo de alimentación y he perdido 9 kilos de 57 midiendo 1.62 a 48, eso no lo había pesado ni con 13 años he bajado bastante ahora el abdomen plano plano no lo termino de tener pero vamos me he quedado muy bien y no es solo físico, me siento con más energia, la piel más brillante, más rejuvenecida en general.
En mi familia me tratan de loca, que el pan es muy importante que estoy cometiendo una locura, que deje de comer tantos huevos que me va a dar un infarto etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Con mi mujer fue espectacular, hablamos de unos 15 kg inflándose a grasas, con dieta paleo estricta, ahora no somos tan estrictos pero porque no lo necesitamos, pero el primer año creíamos los dos que íbamos a desaparecer de lo mucho que adelgazamos.



De esta cantidad de perdida de peso en una mujer creo que es la primera que leo en el hilo. El resto mujeres con algo de sobrepeso que les costaba quitarse los ultimos 4 o 5 kilos. El ajuste fino depende de cada fisonomia y lo estricto que lo haga.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 15:14 ----------




Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> Yo soy mujer y llevo 8 meses con este tipo de alimentación y he perdido 9 kilos de 57 midiendo 1.62 a 48, eso no lo había pesado ni con 13 años he bajado bastante ahora el abdomen plano plano no lo termino de tener pero vamos me he quedado muy bien y no es solo físico, me siento con más energia, la piel más brillante, más rejuvenecida en general.
> En mi familia me tratan de loca, que el pan es muy importante que estoy cometiendo una locura, que deje de comer tantos huevos que me va a dar un infarto etc



Y este es de ajuste, sin estar obesa perder tanto. Ya nos aclararas pero ahi ademas de dieta hay ejercicio.

Sada ve cogiendo nota


----------



## Indignado (6 Ene 2018)

malibux dijo:


> No os flipeis con los sobornos a médicos, joder no seáis pesados. El problema es que estamos todavía en la fase previa a romper con el paradigma actual.



El tema del cambio de paradigma es una excusa cuando ya han tenido tiempo de sobra para actualizarse , el problema de los médicos en general es que suelen vivir en un altar intelectual . Discutir con un médico con temas de nutrición es inútil , no se trata de quien tiene razón , se trata de ego.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (6 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De esta cantidad de perdida de peso en una mujer creo que es la primera que leo en el hilo. El resto mujeres con algo de sobrepeso que les costaba quitarse los ultimos 4 o 5 kilos. El ajuste fino depende de cada fisonomia y lo estricto que lo haga.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 15:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Ejercicio lo único que hago es caminar una hora al día también tengo unas mancuernas de 5 y 10 kilos con las que intento hacer ejercicios de brazos, piernas, sentadillas 2 veces por semana pero esto lo llevo haciendo años, mi adelgazamiento ha sido por la dieta en especial el dejar el azúcar. Tomaba cortados con leche condensada casi todos los días y un poco de chocolate después de almorzar, pues ha sido dejarlo y he adelgazado bastante, se ve que soy una persona a la que el azúcar le afecta muchísimo, tengo antecedentes de diabetes y en mi familia las mujeres engordan sobre todo de barriga que tengo entendido que es la forma de engordar que más influye con los azúcares.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ene 2018)

Indignado dijo:


> El tema del cambio de paradigma es una excusa cuando ya han tenido tiempo de sobra para actualizarse , el problema de los médicos en general es que suelen vivir en un altar intelectual . Discutir con un médico con temas de nutrición es inútil , no se trata de quien tiene razón , se trata de ego.



Es que reconocer que se ha estado toda la vida equivocado y equivocando a los pacientes no es fácil.


----------



## Chapapote1 (6 Ene 2018)

Llevaba meses que no consumía apenas azúcar procesada. Tiraba de fruta, de yogures naturales y a veces edulcorantes como miel o sirope de agave. No tenía problemas.

En navidades he tenido que comprar la típica mesa de polvorones y turrones. Además de tartas y rosco de reyes.

¿Qué me ocurre ahora?. Desde que empezaron las fechas navideñas el cuerpo me pide de forma enfermiza comer dulces cada ciertas horas. No quito esa ansiedad y mono por productos con azúcar ni con otra cosa. Así que estoy arrasando con lo que pillo.

Me tiene negro porque estoy me va hacer engordar. Yo pensaba que por unos días no pasaba nada. Pero es igual que el que deja de fumar y vuelve con el tiempo.

Es muy difícil satisfacer ese hambre de perro por los dulces cuando te da. No es igual que cuando tienes hambre y ya está, que te puedes controlar.

Ahora me veo en otro proceso de adaptación o desenganche. Nunca pensé que algo tan común podría dar ese tipo de adicción.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Ene 2018)

Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> *Ejercicio lo único que hago es caminar una hora al día también tengo unas mancuernas de 5 y 10 kilos con las que intento hacer ejercicios de brazos, piernas, sentadillas 2 veces por semana pero esto lo llevo haciendo años, mi adelgazamiento ha sido por la dieta en especial el dejar el azúcar. Tomaba cortados con leche condensada casi todos los días y un poco de chocolate después de almorzar, pues ha sido dejarlo y he adelgazado bastante, se ve que soy una persona a la que el azúcar le afecta muchísimo, tengo antecedentes de diabetes y en mi familia las mujeres engordan sobre todo de barriga que tengo entendido que es la forma de engordar que más influye con los azúcares.*



La grasa de los azúcares se acumula más en los michelines y el torax, si la grasa está en la barriga es por causa de un exceso de cortisol, la hormona del estrés.

Saludos.


----------



## Erasithanatos (7 Ene 2018)

Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros? 

¿Y qué tipo de fruta?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros?
> 
> ¿Y qué tipo de fruta?



Una o dos piezas al dia, siempre fruta de temporada.


----------



## trevijano1979 (7 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros?
> 
> ¿Y qué tipo de fruta?



yo en mi etapa mas taliban, anti hidratos, nada y he funcionado muy bien, este ultimo mes he comido algunas naranjas y mandarinas (reconozco que me gusta mucho la fruta) mi balance principalmente es negativo, vuelvo a mi etapa talibán.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros?
> 
> ¿Y qué tipo de fruta?





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una o dos piezas al dia, siempre fruta de temporada.



Yo lo mismo, una fruta con la comida siempre, y muchas veces con la cena también. Pomelos, naranjas, manzanas, uvas, melón, sandía, peras... de todo.


----------



## goral (7 Ene 2018)

*Los humanos llegaban comúnmente a 70 años antes de la medicina moderna*

Los humanos llegaban comúnmente a 70 años antes de la medicina moderna

En el Paleolítico se morían a los cuarenta y blablabla...
A ver si entre todos conseguimos que se caiga ese mito, dado que a la peña le cuesta entender el concepto de "media" (es lo que tenía la mortalidad infantil en aquella época)
Eso unido a lo que explican perfectamente en el artículo nos lleva a una mentira que ya dura demasiado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2018)

Un apunte sobre el control de glucemia.

Cuando empece con la paleo partia de un sobrepeso notable. Estaba acidificado a tope demostrado con analiticas. 

A los seis meses estaba en mi peso (-17 kilos). Al año me dio por hacerme alguna prueba de glucemia. En ayunas alguna prueba me daba entre 100-105. Valores ligeramente altos.

Ahora han pasado 2-3 años y no me habia preocupado de volverme a tomar valores. Tengo un familiar que ha desarrollado diabetes tipo I y tengo el glucometro a mano.

Me hago alguna prueba de vez en cuando y me ha sorprendido. Todas las medidas en ayunas entre 80-85.

Tengo claro lo qur ha cambiado. Estos ultimos tiempos lo de ayunar 24 h ya es norma y costumbre, uno o dos dias a la semana.

La resistencia a la insulina que posiblemente arrastraba de mi epoca de mala alimentacion ha desaparecido totalmente.

Tres ejemplos: 
- Medida a las 5 de la tarde despues de comer a las 2....89
- Medida a las 5 de la tarde despues de 20 horas de ayuno...81
- Medida a lad 12 de la mañana despues de cacao-cafe-miel mañanero a las 10 ...85.


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Yo también tengo psoriasis en gotas, un estilo de alimentación como el que aquí se comenta (y una época tranquila sin estrés) hizo que prácticamente desapareciera.
> 
> Ahora el estrés, la situación familiar me ha vuelto a hacer comer mal, y ha vuelto la psoriasis. Llevo unos días intentando volver por el buen camino, pero esos ratos de ansiedad me matan!



Por si sirve de algo, yo tuve dos brotes de psoriasis en gotas en 2010/11 y 2015, la primera tras tratamiento con corticoides tópicos finalmente fue eliminada con tratamiento de ciclosporina. 

Por esa época empecé a comer algo más sano y suplementar con omega 3 y vitamina D, con los años aumenté algo, con intención de tratar otra crónica (asma).

En 2015 y tras un periodo de trabajo con cierto estress me apareció el segundo brote, también bastante fuerte. Entonces aumenté la suplementación y pasé a una dieta paleo bastante estricta. Las dosis diarias de suplementos pasaron a ser:

omega 3 unos 7 gr de EPA+DHA puros
vit D unas 22.000 U.I. 

las cuales son dosis MUY ALTAS por las que según los médicos debería estar muerto y enterrado (casi)

el resultado fue ESPECTACULAR, desapareciendo el brote de psoriasis radicalmente sin ayuda de fármaco alguno (y hasta la fecha, totalmente blanco).

En vuestro caso probaría a suplementar con omega 3, vit D, Magnesio y vit K2, y ver si la psoriasis se controla, además de paleo y control del estress.


----------



## spektro (7 Ene 2018)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Yo también tengo psoriasis en gotas, un estilo de alimentación como el que aquí se comenta (y una época tranquila sin estrés) hizo que prácticamente desapareciera.
> 
> Ahora el estrés, la situación familiar me ha vuelto a hacer comer mal, y ha vuelto la psoriasis. Llevo unos días intentando volver por el buen camino, pero esos ratos de ansiedad me matan!



¿Tomas algún suplemento de magnesio?
Es fundamental el magnesio y cuando se tiene estrés, imprescindible.


----------



## Timekiller (7 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros?
> 
> ¿Y qué tipo de fruta?



Plátano, antes y después del entrenamiento con pesas. También un poco de miel cruda.
Casi cada día, frutas del bosque: fresas, frambuesas o arándanos.
(editado: pero sin nata)


----------



## Lausengier (7 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Por si sirve de algo, yo tuve dos brotes de psoriasis en gotas en 2010/11 y 2015, la primera tras tratamiento con corticoides tópicos finalmente fue eliminada con tratamiento de ciclosporina.
> 
> Por esa época empecé a comer algo más sano y suplementar con omega 3 y vitamina D, con los años aumenté algo, con intención de tratar otra crónica (asma).
> 
> ...



Ostras!!!:8:
Qué dosis tomas ahora de Vit D3 al día?


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ostras!!!:8:
> Qué dosis tomas ahora de Vit D3 al día?



Estuve unos dos años (2015-2016) a esas dosis, hasta que un conforero me advirtió de medir la D en sangre, lo hice a principios de 2017 y andaba por 87 ng/ml (por encima de 100 se corre riesgo de toxicidad, que puede ser GRAVE así que mucho ojo!!), con lo que reduje la ingesta a unas 10.000 UI.

Me he vuelto a hacer analítica 25 hidroxi vitamin D en diciembre y he vuelto a dar 87 ng/ml, con lo que empiezo a acercarme a la dosis en la que debería andar, calculo que varios miles de UI diarias, entre 2000 y 5000 para mi peso de 97 Kg obtener un nivel sostenido menor de los mecionados 87 ng/ml.


Casi todo el mundo es deficiente en vit D por lo que conviene suplementar, y para llegar a niveles óptimos no veo otra forma que mediante ensayo y error.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ene 2018)

Aviso tocho con mi caso concreto

28 años 1.78 de altura y 92 kilos. El como he llegado hasta aqui? Pues a base de helados del mercaroña, macarrones, cero ejercicio los ultimos dos meses, añadesele turrones y demas pastas de la epoca navideña. Casi a diario me metia o un paquete de galletas de chocolate, o unos nevaditos o 4 helados almendrados etc

Este dia dos que me pese en la farmacia dije de bajar por lo menos 15 kilos y e iniciado una especie de dieta, pero por eso estoy aqui para preguntar que alimentos me aconsejais

Desayuno; tortilla de 1 huevo o dos dependiendo del dia mas dos lonchas de jamon serrano

Comida: pavo, pechuga de pollo o pescado a la plancha siempre y una pieza de fruta ( manzana o mandarina)

Cena: lo mismo que la comida o sustituido por pistachos y fruta

He eliminado azucares y harinas en mi dieta ya que tengo un flotador anormal para esta edad

Edito: Lo de la tortilla del desayuno empezare a partir de mañana hasta ahora estos 5 dias de pseudo dieta he tomado un tazon de leche desnatada con avena. El cafe tambien fuera de la dieta

Se que tengo que añadir verdura pero en general la odio salvo los guisantes congelados y si viene en forma de pure. Mi novia ya me ha dicho de hacer pures de calabaza puerro y alguna otra verdura asi que problamente algunos dias coma eso

¿ Recomendaciones de alimentos baratos ( ya he visto que comer sano cuesta mas y no tengo la economia justa) que me permitan adelgazar?. Lo de los ayunos por ahora no lo veo pero podria empezar al mes o asi

Ademas me he apuntado al gym, supongo que lo mejor para bajar peso sera hacer bicicleta estatica antes de empezar a muscular algo, asi que si alguno tiene una rutina de gym para bajar peso bienvenida es


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2018)

calzonazos dijo:


> Aviso tocho con mi caso concreto
> 
> 28 años 1.78 de altura y 92 kilos. El como he llegado hasta aqui? Pues a base de helados del mercaroña, macarrones, cero ejercicio los ultimos dos meses, añadesele turrones y demas pastas de la epoca navideña. Casi a diario me metia o un paquete de galletas de chocolate, o unos nevaditos o 4 helados almendrados etc
> 
> ...



Joer de momento no das ni una.

Ejercicio de complemento a la dieta coge hierros y/o algun ejercicio de suelo con tu propio peso (fondos, sentadillas, etc). Ganar un poco de masa muscular ayuda en el proceso.

El ejercicio ayuda pero como no lo hagas comiendo bien no conseguiras nada.

De momento las comidas que pones no van por el buen camino. Ahi todo lo que veo son proteinas. Ya lo hemos dicho pero lo repito, esto no es una dieta hiperproteica.

Supongo que tambien adelgazaras pero vas a tener alguna carencia alimenticia a la larga.

La verdura es IMPRESCINDIBLE te da toda las vitaminas y minerales necesarios. Si no te gustan estas jodido. Vas a fabricar un banco sin una pata.

Aqui no hay que hincharse de proteina, hay que meter toda la grasa buena que puedas en tu dieta.

En tu cesta de la compra y para comer a diario no puede faltar: cacao puro, frutos secos, aceite de oliva virgen (con todo), aguacates, mantequilla de pasto, tocino iberico, algo de grasa de coco (esto no imprescindible).

Si no consigues meter verdura en la dieta, para hidratos al menos come dos tres piezas de fruta, ensaladas, boniato, frutos secos de nuevo, miel cruda. Los pures que has dicho de verdura SIN PATATA (zanahoria, puerro, calabacin).

Si te gusta comer de todo esto es facilisimo, si no a muchas personas le supone un esfuerzo psicologico que no llega a buen puerto.

Pd. La leche eliminala lo primero vale algun yogur o queso curado.

Pd2. Los guisantes no son verduras son legumbres. En general puedes comer legumbres pero como mucho un dia semana.

Pd3. Con una paleo bien hecha (sin legumbres, lacteos, ni azucar, ni cereales) los resultados son espectaculares...pero comiendo VERDURA, proteinas y GRASA.
Sin la verdura no te puedo augurar buenos resultados a largo plazo.

Pd4. Ademas de hiperproteica leo lo de tu comida y es un facepalm de libro. Pechuguita, pavo y melucita a la plancha??? Olvida todo lo que has oido sobre dietas. Come los cortes mas ALTOS en grasa no esa mierda.


----------



## merkawoman (7 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Estuve unos dos años (2015-2016) a esas dosis, hasta que un conforero me advirtió de medir la D en sangre, lo hice a principios de 2017 y andaba por 87 ng/ml (por encima de 100 se corre riesgo de toxicidad, que puede ser GRAVE así que mucho ojo!!), con lo que reduje la ingesta a unas 10.000 UI.
> 
> Me he vuelto a hacer analítica 25 hidroxi vitamin D en diciembre y he vuelto a dar 87 ng/ml, con lo que empiezo a acercarme a la dosis en la que debería andar, calculo que varios miles de UI diarias, entre 2000 y 5000 para mi peso de 97 Kg obtener un nivel sostenido menor de los mecionados 87 ng/ml.
> 
> ...



Te han mirado calcio y fosforo en orina?


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joer de momento no das ni una.
> 
> Ejercicio de complemento a la dieta coge hierros y/o algun ejercicio de suelo con tu propio peso (fondos, sentadillas, etc). Ganar un poco de masa muscular ayuda en el proceso.
> 
> ...



Ok gracias intentare meter verduras en los pures y grasa de esa que dice en frutos secos y aceite de olvia

Los aguacates y el tocino iberico desde luego se me salen de presupuesto ( el aceite de oliva tambien)

En cuanto a frutos secos da igual cacahuetes, que pistachos o almendras? o recomiendas alguno en especial


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2018)

calzonazos dijo:


> Ok gracias intentare meter verduras en los pures y grasa de esa que dice en frutos secos y aceite de olvia
> 
> Los aguacates y el tocino iberico desde luego se me salen de presupuesto ( el aceite de oliva tambien)
> 
> En cuanto a frutos secos da igual cacahuetes, que pistachos o almendras? o recomiendas alguno en especial



En este orden: Almendras, avellanas, pistachos, nueces.

Los cacahuetes no son frutos secos, son legumbres, sorry.

Entiendo que va a ser que no, pero a diario a nivel nutricional las cruciferas son una pasada: brocoli, coliflor, col rizada, col lombarda. No son caras y se pueden cocinar de mil maneras. A mi me encantan con ajioli casero.

Lo del aceite de oliva virgen es una inversion en salud pero no le puedo decir mas si no 'le llega'.


----------



## calzonazos (7 Ene 2018)

Si aceite de oliva comprare obviamente

Gracias


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Te han mirado calcio y fosforo en orina?



No, ¿por que debería mirarlas?

He visto análisis antiguos y no he visto uno solo que de resultado de ambos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ene 2018)

calzonazos dijo:


> Si aceite de oliva comprare obviamente
> 
> Gracias



Te aconsejo el brócoli dela siguiente forma: lo hierves hasta el punto anterior a que se pueda deshacer, que no quede muy tierno, y luego lo reogas con mucha mantequilla ecológica en una sartén hasta que quede doradito y le añades pimienta. Está buenísimo y cubre casi todas tus necesidades, además te sacia una barbaridad.


----------



## merkawoman (7 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No, ¿por que debería mirarlas?
> 
> He visto análisis antiguos y no he visto uno solo que de resultado de ambos.



Supongo que si se sospecha de intoxicacion por vitamina D.


----------



## kikepm (7 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Supongo que si se sospecha de intoxicacion por vitamina D.



Ah no, no tengo ningún síntoma, además la suplementación siempre fue acompañada de dosis altas de Magnesio y vitamina K2.


----------



## qbit (8 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un apunte léxico, por enredar:
> 
> Alimenticio es aquello que alimenta.
> Alimentario es aquello referido a los alimentos.
> ...



Otro apunte léxico: No se dice la majadería esa de "gym", sino gimnasio, o si se quiere abreviar, "gim".


----------



## qbit (8 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Cada cuánto coméis fruta vosotros?
> 
> ¿Y qué tipo de fruta?



Con las comidas o en ayunas. Con las comidas, siempre al principio de la comida para que se digiera lo primero y no al final. Los cítricos al final me producían náuseas, así que me acostumbré a comerlos al principio y luego lo extendí a todas las frutas.


----------



## AtomAnt (9 Ene 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te aconsejo el brócoli dela siguiente forma: lo hierves hasta el punto anterior a que se pueda deshacer, que no quede muy tierno, y luego lo reogas con mucha mantequilla ecológica en una sartén hasta que quede doradito y le añades pimienta. Está buenísimo y cubre casi todas tus necesidades, además te sacia una barbaridad.



Yo esto lo hago con el brécol y también con coliflor, pero no en sartén sino en la propia tartera una vez escurrido el líquido de la cocción. A veces ambos combinados.


----------



## Erasithanatos (11 Ene 2018)

¿Qué opináis de esto?

El n€gocio del col€sterol:

[YOUTUBE]0U53d2sWZ04[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M7trlA-zW0o[/YOUTUBE]​
Colesterol n€gocio

Básicamente hay; sangre coagulada y grasosa con ateromas *(pegamento de glóbulos blancos, rojos, plaquetas...) *( *debido a una dieta de; grasas trans y saturadas, fritos, azúcar refinado, harinas, aceites hidrogenados...*) o sangre liquida (que las grasas buenas ayudan a mantener *la sangre liquida*, salmón, atún, sardina, semillas de girasol, cáñamo, calabaza, chía, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, aceites esenciales, omega 3, 6 y 9...).

Los vídeos son muy esclarecedores.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de esto?
> 
> El n€gocio del col€sterol:
> 
> ...



Todo muy mezclado, el estudio PURE ya dejó claro que las grasas saturadas no eran culpables de absolutamente nada, no sólo no influían en el riesgo de eventos cardiovasculares y cerebrovasculares sino que resultaban protecteras, incluidas las de origen animal. Sí son peligrosas las trans, es decir, las procesadas y manipuladas por el hombre. Sobre las semillas, mucho cuidado...


----------



## Erasithanatos (11 Ene 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Todo muy mezclado, el estudio PURE ya dejó claro que las grasas saturadas no eran culpables de absolutamente nada, no sólo no influían en el riesgo de eventos cardiovasculares y cerebrovasculares sino que resultaban protecteras, incluidas las de origen animal. Sí son peligrosas las trans, es decir, las procesadas y manipuladas por el hombre. Sobre las semillas, mucho cuidado...



Hoy en día hay un abuso de productos de panadería, aceites hidrogenados y azúcares refinados. Y te diría que nunca como hoy han habido tantos infartos e ictus. En otras palabras de carbohidratos y grasas de calidad basura.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Hoy en día hay un abuso de productos de panadería, aceites hidrogenados y azúcares refinados. Y te diría que nunca como hoy han habido tantos infartos e ictus. En otras palabras de carbohidratos y grasas de calidad basura.



Exacto, pero no por comerte la grasa saturada de unas chuletas de cordero o de una panceta ibérica o una pluma ibérica...


----------



## Polo de limón (12 Ene 2018)

spektro dijo:


> ¿Tomas algún suplemento de magnesio?
> Es fundamental el magnesio y cuando se tiene estrés, imprescindible.



No, no tomo nada. Había leído algo al respecto. Qué marca y que cantidad diaria? Si le consulto al médico de cabecera me mirará como un magufo?


----------



## Cazarr (12 Ene 2018)

Hace unos días un forero (no recuerdo quién, lo siento) me recomendó leer a *Ana María Lajusticia*. Una señora de noventaypico años, *química y especializada en nutrición, geología y agricultura*.

(Para quien tenga curiosidad, enlace aquí: Ana María Lajusticia: &apos;El magnesio no es una panacea, pero el 80% tiene déficit&apos; | Zen | EL MUNDO)

De esa entrevista que enlazo me ha llamado la atención esto:







Hipocondríaco yo ::, me siento identificado con todos los síntomas. Bueno, antes más que ahora, que cuido bien-bien el 80% de lo que como y estoy decidido a remediar el 20% restante.

La pregunta: *¿basta un análisis de sangre para descartar déficit de magnesio?*

Sé que si comes bien no te debería faltar nada. Pero quizá haya casos en los que a pesar de ello por la razón que sea tu cuerpo no absorbe el 100% de lo que necesita, de ahí que quiera estar seguro.

(...)

Otra noticia a parte:


----------



## Erasithanatos (12 Ene 2018)

Si mal no recuerdo arroz integral, cilantro, perejil, dátiles y cacao son excelentes fuentes de magnesio, ¿no? Pero lógico que no el colacao,ajjaja.


----------



## PBA (12 Ene 2018)

el salvado de trigo también tiene bastante magnesio.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ene 2018)

qué descojono con las propuestas de fuentes de magnesio. Cuánta sabiduría, es que ni las tablas de nutrición ni mirar por internet.

Fuentes de minerales óptimas son las verduras de hoja, cuanta más verde mejor, que se comían mucho más antes y que casi han desaparecido de la dieta diaria de las personas. 

Más vale un buen potaje de berzas bien cargado de hojas, que todo el salvado de trigo, cacao o todos los alimentos que estáis proponiendo.

Además cargados de fitonutrientes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué descojono con las propuestas de fuentes de magnesio. Cuánta sabiduría, es que ni las tablas de nutrición ni mirar por internet.
> 
> Fuentes de minerales óptimas son las verduras de hoja, cuanta más verde mejor, que se comían mucho más antes y que casi han desaparecido de la dieta diaria de las personas.
> 
> ...



Claro corazon es la base de nuestra alimentacion, hoja verde, y cacao, y cruciferas y frutos secos.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro corazon es la base de nuestra alimentacion, hoja verde, y cacao, y cruciferas y frutos secos.



::

aprende a leer o vuelve a primaria. Las tablas nutricionales te quedan grandes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ::
> 
> aprende a leer o vuelve a primaria. Las tablas nutricionales te quedan grandes.



Joder estas fatal...

Te estoy diciendo que aqui el personal nos ponemos hasta el culo de hoja verde. Y por demas tambien cacao, cruciferas, etc. Todas buenas fuentes de magnesio entre otras cosas.

Me rio porque aqui el unico fundamentalista eres tu, los demas comemos de todo y esos alimentos estan en el grupo de preferentes.


----------



## ketdroid (12 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ::
> 
> aprende a leer o vuelve a primaria. Las tablas nutricionales te quedan grandes.



Las semillas son la mayor fuente con diferencia...

Un factor clave es la tierra de donde proviene. Si el suelo es calcareo y no se restituye en años con otra cosa diferente que químicos NKP de poco sirve.


----------



## PBA (12 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué descojono con las propuestas de fuentes de magnesio. Cuánta sabiduría, es que ni las tablas de nutrición ni mirar por internet.
> 
> Fuentes de minerales óptimas son las verduras de hoja, cuanta más verde mejor, que se comían mucho más antes y que casi han desaparecido de la dieta diaria de las personas.
> 
> ...



Yo tomo salvado hace muchos años para el estreñimiento y lei en la bolsa que 100 gramos tienen el 160-180% de las necesidades recomendadas. Suelo tomar 50 gramos al día.


----------



## Erasithanatos (13 Ene 2018)

Dónde compráis vosotros la mantequilla ecológica? ?


----------



## merkawoman (13 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Dónde compráis vosotros la mantequilla ecológica? ?



aldi: 0,25kg unos 2€


----------



## 999999999 (13 Ene 2018)

He visto buenas reseñas del libro:

*El Poder del Metabolismo
porFrank Suarez*

Alguien sabe algo?? ::


----------



## 999999999 (13 Ene 2018)

Episodio #1170 Como ganar masa muscular rápidamente - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 17:38 ----------

Episodio #250 ¿Cómo bajar de peso o cómo Adelgazar? La gran mentira a cerca del peso - YouTube


----------



## Erasithanatos (14 Ene 2018)

Gracias a este grupo y el libro "cerebro de pan" cambié un tazón de avena por un huevo duro y en el libro se dice que los huevos es el alimento más económico y con más nutrientes duramente atacado por la farmafia cardiológica mundial. 

Indagando hasta he visto que ya algunos medios del sistema empiezan a hablar bien del huevo:

¿Es peligroso comer huevos todos los días? - BBC Mundo

La mayoría de las personas en estado saludable pueden comer hasta siete huevos a la semana sin que esto aumente el riesgo de enfermedades del corazón, señaló el cardiólogo Francisco López-Jiménez en la página web de la Clínica Mayo, en Estados Unidos.


*Los huevos escalfados o pochados son el método más recomendado por los especialistas.

Varios estudios han mostrado que la ingesta de un huevo al día puede inclusive llegar a prevenir algunos tipos de infartos, dijo el especialista.*

De hecho, un estudio elaborado en 1999 por la Universidad de Harvard que analizó a 115.000 consumidores durante una década concluyó que comer un huevo diario no incidiría en el aumento del colesterol en la sangre.


Mi desayuno casi siempre es un huevo duro y algunas verduras pasadas por la sartén; pimiento, esparragos trigueros, coliflor... Y desde que lo hago baje mi % de grasa corporal, en lugar de tomarme la puta avena ésa que me dejó calvo y con dermatitis/caspa. Se dice que el 60% de los blancos son celiacos aún sin saberlos la mayoría.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hace unos días un forero (no recuerdo quién, lo siento) me recomendó leer a *Ana María Lajusticia*. Una señora de noventaypico años, *química y especializada en nutrición, geología y agricultura*.
> 
> (Para quien tenga curiosidad, enlace aquí: Ana María Lajusticia: &apos;El magnesio no es una panacea, pero el 80% tiene déficit&apos; | Zen | EL MUNDO)
> 
> ...



Es bastante lógico tener esos efectos secundarios porque el magnesio es esencial para las contracciones y transmisiones nerviosas y para activar las enzimas que liberan la glucosa en el organismo. Pero hay que tener cuidado porque como en tantas cosas un exceso de magnesio puede tener el efecto contrario y que esos efectos secundarios incluso aumenten.

Comiendo bien se me hace bastante imposible tener déficit de magnesio. Con tomar diariamente cosas como una taza o más de frutos secos donde no falten las semillas de calabaza que son una gran fuente, semillas de lino, una cucharada de salvado de avena, hortalizas, más las verduras, carne, pescado, etc etc que sin ser grandes fuentes van aportando algo, ya hay bastante magnesio.

Claro que estas cosas hay que hacerlas a diario como lo hago yo, tengo una lista de alimentos que para mí son esenciales cada uno en su cantidad y no me los salto ningún día, a saber:

*- Mi cucharada o dos de salvado de avena.
- Mi cucharada o dos de semillas de lino.
- Mi cucharada de miel.
- Mi cucharada o dos grandes de cacao natural.
- Frutos secos naturales o tostados una taza mínimo hasta los que pueda comer.
- 4 huevos enteros diarios normalmente escalfados o cocidos.
- Carne o pescado.
- Verduras a tutiplén muchas de ellas crudas.
- Aceite de oliva crudo a tutiplén.
*

Después le voy metiendo algo de patatas, arroz, copos de avena, legumbres según la actividad diaria y los "días malos" tortillas de patatas, mis buenas paellas, bizcochos o galletas caseras, croquetas y cosas así y ya está, para mí no hay más misterio en lo de comer.

Repito que eso es lo esencial en cantidades *para mí* después cada uno conocerá sus niveles de actividad diaria y verá si tiene que tomar más o menos de cada cosa.

A mí así me va yendo fenomenal sin deficiencias de nada, si al Sugus le va también bien comiendo 3 kilos de mangos diarios pues adelante, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo y yo tengo el mío.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 10:54 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *qué descojono con las propuestas de fuentes de magnesio. Cuánta sabiduría, es que ni las tablas de nutrición ni mirar por internet.
> 
> Fuentes de minerales óptimas son las verduras de hoja, cuanta más verde mejor, que se comían mucho más antes y que casi han desaparecido de la dieta diaria de las personas.
> 
> ...



Las semillas de calabaza aportan por lo menos 5 veces más de magnesio que las verduras de hoja. 

El salvado crudo de avena tiene más cantidad de magnesio que cualquier verdura.

La caballa tiene practicamente la misma cantida de magnesio que cualquier verdura de hoja verde.

Las semillas de lino tienen unas tres veces más magnesio que cualquier verdura de hoja verde.

Cualquier fruto seco en general tiene tanto o más magnesio que la verdura de hoja verde.

A esto le añadimos *que aquí también tomamos verduras de hojas verdes a tutiplén* así que por tanto no es necesario tomar suplementos de magnesio.

Que de la dieta diaria de la mayoría de las personas han desaparecido las verduras de hojas verdes no hace falta que vengas tú a decírmelo que a esa conclusión ya había llegado yo solito. Y no solo esas verduras sino las demás verduras y la carne roja y los huevos y los frutos secos (engordan mucho según ellos) 

Lo han sustituido todo eso por productos industriales basados sobre todo en los cereales. Y así les va.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Ene 2018)

Cualquier tipo de dieta que te indique que debes completarla con suplementos no es una buena dieta, el axioma de esta afirmación es la dieta vegana.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> ... en lugar de tomarme la puta avena ésa que me dejó calvo y con dermatitis/caspa. Se dice que el 60% de los blancos son celiacos aún sin saberlos la mayoría.



¿Eres celíaco? Yo desayuno copos de avena cinco días a la semana. Creo que siguiendo las pautas de este hilo no sería apropiado, pero he leído buenas referencias y como es prácticamente el único cereal que como... considero que a mí en particular me viene bien, de momento.

También me como uno o dos huevos diarios, algunos días hasta tres.



zapatitos dijo:


> Pero hay que tener cuidado porque como en tantas cosas un exceso de magnesio puede tener el efecto contrario y que esos efectos secundarios incluso aumenten.



Imagino que no, pero, ¿consideras "fácil" pasarse?

Por ejemplo me tomo normalmente dos o tres tazas colmadas de cacao puro, y creo que es una buena fuente de magnesio. Con "colmadas" me refiero a tres cucharadas pequeñas bien llenas (x2=6 o 7). Y luego claro, verduras, pescado, carne...



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cualquier tipo de dieta que te indique que debes completarla con suplementos no es una buena dieta, el axioma de esta afirmación es la dieta vegana.



En el caso de la sra. Lajusticia creo se debe a que los suelos de la agricultura ibérica son pobres en magnesio.


----------



## Erasithanatos (14 Ene 2018)

Te diría que sí aunque yo puedo comer gluten y no siento ningún mal intestinal, ni hepático, ni anemia ferropática, pero sí se me manifestaba con dermatitis seborreica (caspa) y alopecia o el pan me dejaba muy lleno (esto creo que a todos, j ajaja ). Por parte de madre tengo un primo asperger y con rosáceas comunes en la cara, según el libro "cerebro pan" , los aspergers y autistas es debido a la inflamación que produce el gluten en el encéfalo, hasta él mismo dice que a veces siente bien hinchado dentro la cabeza, tiene insomnio y tiene 17 años, mi madre igual males neurológicos: estrés incontrolable, dolores de cabeza, insomnio, mi tía más de lo mismo.... Neurogluten, una neurotoxina que le dicen. 

Creo que somos el tipo 2 del iceberg del celíaco, ahora una vez dejé el gluten la caspa y la piel roja se fue, noté una mejoría total.


----------



## merkawoman (14 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Te diría que sí aunque yo puedo comer gluten y no siento ningún mal intestinal, ni hepático, ni anemia ferropática, pero sí se me manifestaba con dermatitis seborreica (caspa) y alopecia o el pan me dejaba muy lleno (esto creo que a todos, j ajaja ). Por parte de madre tengo un primo asperger y con rosáceas comunes en la cara, según el libro "cerebro pan" , los aspergers y autistas es debido a la inflamación que produce el gluten en el encéfalo, hasta él mismo dice que a veces siente bien hinchado dentro la cabeza, tiene insomnio y tiene 17 años, mi madre igual males neurológicos: estrés incontrolable, dolores de cabeza, insomnio, mi tía más de lo mismo.... Neurogluten, una neurotoxina que le dicen.
> 
> Creo que somos el tipo 2 del iceberg del celíaco, ahora una vez dejé el gluten la caspa y la piel roja se fue, noté una mejoría total.




Ay....como se te revierta la alopecia....la que se puede liar....8:


----------



## Erasithanatos (14 Ene 2018)

Servidor ya se habituó a afeitarse la cabeza con cuchilla )


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Imagino que no, pero, ¿consideras "fácil" pasarse?
> 
> Por ejemplo me tomo normalmente dos o tres tazas colmadas de cacao puro, y creo que es una buena fuente de magnesio. Con "colmadas" me refiero a tres cucharadas pequeñas bien llenas (x2=6 o 7). Y luego claro, verduras, pescado, carne...*



Yo lo único que digo es que la gente se toma vitaminas y minerales como si fueran caramelos y no lo son. Por ejemplo, conozco bastante gente que toma un conocido suplemento vitamínico que no diré el nombre, dos tabletas diarias con una dosis de magnesio por tableta de alrededor de 180 mg. Y después aparte se toman una o dos tabletas de un conocido suplemento de magnesio a 200 mg por tableta. A eso hay que añadirle todo el magnesio de la comida.

Salvo que seas un atleta de competición esas dosis de magnesio en mi opinión son totalmente excesivas y lo único que puedes conseguir es que a medio-largo plazo tengas efectos secundarios. Y yo ya te adelanto que los niveles excesivos de magnesio pueden ser muy chungos para el organismo, como los niveles excesivos de sodio, potasio, hierro, fósforo o en definitiva practicamente cualquier vitamina y mineral.

Si uno piensa que puede tener problemas con el magnesio pide una prueba de sus niveles o se la hace por su cuenta y actua según los resultados, lo de automedicarse nunca suele ser buena idea, pero allá cadacual.

Saludos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Ene 2018)

No hay ninguna dieta perfecta, siempre tendrás carencias de algo respecto a lo idóneo.

Yo tomo una cantidad de suplementos que roza lo cómico y sigo vivo.

Tengo que reducir ya por salúd mental, esto no es normal XD.

Eso sí nunca me pongo malo y a los 32 aparento 24, creo que viviré 150 años ::


----------



## Futuroscuro (14 Ene 2018)

Parece que se están dando a conocer los beneficios de los ayunos, en ElMundo.es han publicado un artículo. Os dejo parte de él:

ElMundo

Beneficios del ayuno.


Numerosos estudios realizados en los últimos años hablan de los beneficios que aporta la restricción calórica mediante el ayuno intermitente como elemento favorecedor de la esperanza de vida. "Estamos revisionando viejas tradiciones porque se está viendo que no es tan malo como se pensaba", asegura Tinahones. Por un lado, está la pérdida de peso y la aceleración del metabolismo. "Cuando se pasa un tiempo sin ingerir nada, la glucosa se agota y se pasa a eliminar las grasas sin afectar a la masa muscular. Incluso se está viendo que hacer ejercicio en ayunas movilizaría estas grasas", continúa.Otros estudios afirman que "aumenta la llamada proteína de la juventud, mejorando las enfermedades relacionadas con el envejecimiento, y ayuda a mejorar la resistencia a las infecciones", dice Amaro. "También se ha visto que mejora algunos parámetros bioquímicos relacionados con la inflamación y el perfil lipídico, la salud cardiovascular y la diabetes", explica Revenga. De hecho, "personas con este tipo de alimentación después de ocho semanas redujeron el colesterol", complementa Amaro. Además, varios estudios demuestran que tiene cierto efecto sobre las células cancerígenas, limitando su avance y haciendo que el crecimiento de éstas sea menor. En cualquier caso, "Es necesario que haya más investigación al respecto ya que está aún en fases iniciales", puntualiza Villarino.¿El remedio para todos los males? Quizá no, pero la ciencia ya se ha pronunciado sobre un método que médicos de países como Alemania o Francia han empezado a prescribir.

Peligros del ayuno

En personas sanas no tiene ningún riesgo, pero "su utilización debería analizarse en profundidad en el caso de determinadas enfermedades y plantearse el no aplicarse en situaciones como el embarazo o en las distintas etapas del crecimiento", explica Revenga, que matiza que el ayuno no es para todo el mundo. "Debe tomarse como un estilo de vida, como el vegetarianismo, más que como una dieta en sí. No debería ser de quita y pon". Además, "a corto plazo se pierde peso, pero cuando se vuelve a la rutina, se recupera en poco tiempo", agrega Amaro. Por otro lado, "de nada nos va a servir si cuando toca comer tiramos de procesados en vez de hortalizas, frutas, carnes magras, legumbres y cereales integrales", continúa Revenga. Otro riesgo es que se puede "llegar a la siguiente ingesta con mayor apetito y favorecer que las comidas y cenas sean más copiosas, menos equilibradas y que haya más picoteo antes de realizarlas", dice Villarino.


----------



## sada (14 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Zapatitos, tendré en cuenta lo que me aconsejas... a veces es una pena porque reconocen verme mejor: mi padre siempre pregunta que qué hago para verme tan finita y mi madre si me estoy tomando ya los corticoides porque no me ve lesiones en la piel... ahí es nada!!.
> 
> En serio, en lo que a la diplomacia se refiere, es verdad no tengo ese don... si bien lo digo porque encima de todo pillan el pan al chino de abajo que lo hornea para que se lo lleven calentito, el pan más malo y plasticoso que he visto en el mundo....ya te escuece lo que ves y no puedes aguantarte.
> 
> ...




me he puesto al día que llevaba tiempo sin entrar.
enhorabuena ...ostras.
hace días que no me peso, pero la ropa me va quedando mejor. he incorporado el ayuno. hoy he comido a las 16 y ya no comeré más hasta mañana al desayuno. a veces si veo la tv me entra hambre pasajera al ver los anuncios pero pienso en otra cosa y listo
buen año a todos


----------



## zapatitos (14 Ene 2018)

sada dijo:


> *
> hace días que no me peso*



Ahora si que vas de puta madre y por el buen camino, sigue así y la báscula lo mejor que puedes hacer es venderla.

Saludos.


----------



## Wein (15 Ene 2018)

Que "leche" vegetal sin azucares añadidos es más recomendable? Tomaba de soja pero he visto el video ese e igual la cambio.

gracias


----------



## montella (15 Ene 2018)

¿Sois de tomar las cruciferas crudas o al vapor-plancha?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2018)

Wein dijo:


> Que "leche" vegetal sin azucares añadidos es más recomendable? Tomaba de soja pero he visto el video ese e igual la cambio.
> 
> gracias



Espera que lo piense bien... ninguna.
Cacao puro disuelto en agua con miel (+mantequilla o +aceite de coco) si quieres algo caliente mañanero.

Todo lo que saques del super en un tetabrick por favor leer las etiquetas que son peliculas de miedo. No conozco nada envasado que pueda darsele el nombre de natural y sin aditivos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 17:09 ----------




montella dijo:


> ¿Sois de tomar las cruciferas crudas o al vapor-plancha?



Si, y deberian de ser la base de cualquier alimentacion sana.
Pero supongo que lo preguntaras por algo?


----------



## Oveja eléctrica (15 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Gracias a este grupo y el libro "cerebro de pan" cambié un tazón de avena por un huevo duro y en el libro se dice que los huevos es el alimento más económico y con más nutrientes duramente atacado por la farmafia cardiológica mundial.
> 
> Indagando hasta he visto que ya algunos medios del sistema empiezan a hablar bien del huevo:
> 
> ...




Yo como dos huevos al día y no he tenido problemas de colesterol en las analíticas recientes. 

Aquí se habla incluso de un estudio en el que voluntarios que comieron 3 huevos al día mejoraron su salud; Por qué desayunar tres huevos cada día


----------



## montella (15 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Espera que lo piense bien... ninguna.
> Cacao puro disuelto en agua con miel (+mantequilla o +aceite de coco) si quieres algo caliente mañanero.
> 
> Todo lo que saques del super en un tetabrick por favor leer las etiquetas que son peliculas de miedo. No conozco nada envasado que pueda darsele el nombre de natural y sin aditivos.
> ...



Nada q he leido en algun lado q a lo mejor tomarlas crudas no es lo mas sano por no se cual componente.


----------



## Cazarr (15 Ene 2018)

montella dijo:


> Nada q he leido en algun lado q a lo mejor tomarlas crudas no es lo mas sano por no se cual componente.



Depende de la verdura en cuestión. Las espinacas crudas, por ejemplo, son ricas en oxalato cálcico, que puede tener influencia en la formación de piedras del riñón. Creo que hervirlas reduce el oxalato un 50% (el problema es que hirviéndolas también pierde nutrientes); al vapor también es una opción, pero "sólo" lo reduce un 20-30% si no recuerdo mal. Es un ejemplo.

Hay otras verduras con estos inconvenientes, pero creo que tienen menos.
De cualquier modo eso dependerá de la cantidad que comas y de qué más comas, porque algunos alimentos "desactivan" esos antinutrientes.

Cada verdura tiene sus propiedades. Y diría que hace falta atiborrarse demasiado como para albergar algún problema por ello.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2018)

montella dijo:


> Nada q he leido en algun lado q a lo mejor tomarlas crudas no es lo mas sano por no se cual componente.



En general no es bueno comer vegetales crudos en grandes cantidades, algunos ni en pequeñas cantidades son digeribles sin graves molestias estomacales.

Esto se ha puesto de moda con el crudiveganismo que es ya de un retraso nivel Dios.

Los vegetales tienen a su disposicion un arsenal quimico para evitar que los ingiramos (Oxalatos, acido fitico, saponinas, inhibidores enzimaticos, etc). Estas substancias los hacen indigestos e interfieren en la absorcion de vitaminas y minerales.

Otros directamente son toxicos como berengenas, patatas y yuca. Y otros indigeribles como las legumbres.

Los unicos diseñados para ingerirlos crudos sin problema y en grandes cantidades son los herviboros, cosa que no somos.

El fuego hace mas de un millon de años nos dio la posibilidad de incluir los vegetales en grandes cantidades sin problema, ya que el cocinado desactiva o hace digerible la mayor parte de las substancias nocivas.

Mas alla de la tipica ensalada yo no comeria ningun vegetal crudo. Ni siquiera los frutos secos, que los digerimos bien, pero un simple tostado hace mas biodisponibles sus nutrientes. Cualquiera puede comprobar que muchas nueces o almendras crudas si te pasas caen pesadas. Yo las como pero se nota la diferencia al tostarlas.


----------



## boogie boom (15 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo lo que saques del super en un tetabrick por favor leer las etiquetas que son peliculas de miedo. No conozco nada envasado que pueda darsele el nombre de natural y sin aditivos.



Leche de avena Alitey de mercadona, ingredientes avena (15%) y agua.

Sorprendentemente no lleva mierdas.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ene 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Leche de avena Alitey de mercadona, ingredientes avena (15%) y agua.
> 
> Sorprendentemente no lleva mierdas.



Con esas proporciones digo yo que sería más correcto llamarla agua de avena.


----------



## ajmens (15 Ene 2018)

Tengo una duda, que opináis de alimentos como la Tapioca?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Leche de avena Alitey de mercadona, ingredientes avena (15%) y agua.
> 
> Sorprendentemente no lleva mierdas.



Si la avena. La he probado y me centrifuga el estomago, y no deja de ser un cereal con lo que eso conlleva, menos malo que el trigo pero un cereal.

Solo le veo un poco de sentido para los que hacen deporte intenso, para el resto es un hidrato totalmente prescindible. Salvando las diferencias lo comparo al arroz, es un cereal aceptable, no provoca intolerancias, pero yo no lo tomo a diario, y por supuesto cocido entero no liquido. Lo malo de aficionarse a esas leches vegetales es que se toman a diario y en forma liquida pegan un buen pico de azucar...paso.

Si hubiese leche de almendra igual en esas proporciones hasta la compraria, pero claro la almendra es cara y hacen una mezcla de mierda con un 2% de almendra.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2018)

Les voy a contar mi última paranoia/experimento: me ha dado por hacer kéfir.

No sorprendo a nadie a estas alturas si digo que mi estilo de alimentación (cuando no me lo paso por el forro, que ultimamente...) es más tirando a cetogénico, con (por más que me lo propongo) insuficiente presencia de verduras y (encima) los ayunos diarios de 20-22 horas.

Y la cetosis tiene una guasa, que es que trastoca un poco el sueño y un bastante la flora bacteriana (por aquello de que los pobres bichos no tienen qué echarse a los pedipalpos). Dos cosas que, por cierto, dicen las malas lenguas que están bastante relacionadas...

Total, que investigando sobre probióticos, prebióticos y otras zarandajas, leí primero sobre la fécula de patata (asombrosamente rica en almidón resistente si no se calienta) y después sobre el archifamoso kéfir...

...que en realidad ya conocía; lo que no conocía era a alguien que tuviera búlgaros de sobra para pasarme unos pocos. O, más correctamente, no sabía que conocía a alguien que hacía kéfir.

A lo que voy: desde el 5 de Enero tengo en mi poder una cepa, y como consecuencia he creado una nueva receta (que iré tuneando) para mis recién estrenados "des-ayunos de los campeones":

-250 ml de kéfir de leche (président, para más señas)
- una cucharada de postre de semillas de lino
- 10-12 granos de cacao
- 1 comprimido de stevia (natreen, que hasta donde sé, es de las menos "toqueteadas")

Muelo los sólidos con un molinillo de café durante 10+10 segundos, dejando 10-15 segundos entre cada golpe de molinillo para que no se queme la molienda, se lo echo al kéfir y lo dejo reposar unas horas (desde que lo preparo en casa hasta que me lo tomo sobre las 2 o las 3)

Ríete tú de los yogures de stracciatella...

...y puede que sea todo sugestión, pero desde que empecé noto que sueño muchísimo más y me despierto más descansado. Vamos, que noto que empiezo a soñar casi antes de quedarme dormido, cosa que no me pasaba desde que era niño.

Y entre la teobromina y la mejora de la calidad del sueño, aunque rara vez duermo más de 6 horas voy todo el día a tope.


----------



## Erasithanatos (16 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En general no es bueno comer vegetales crudos en grandes cantidades, algunos ni en pequeñas cantidades son digeribles sin graves molestias estomacales.
> 
> Esto se ha puesto de moda con el crudiveganismo que es ya de un retraso nivel Dios.
> 
> ...




Hola amigo me identifico totalmente con tus palabras, aunque creo que es parte de la evolución alimenticia de aquel que ve que los dictámenes del sistema farmacéutico y alimenticios son contrarios a los consumidores (nosotros :, yo empecé quitando una dieta "convencional, enfocada erróneamente al gimnasio, ya sabéis cereales a saco mezclada con muchas carnes y mucho pan, integral o avena", luego me pasé al semi-vegetarianismo (casi todo crudo) y cuando me pasaba con los anacardos o con ensaladas de tamaño monstruoso, al día siguiente sacaba unos pasteles blandos de tamaño increíble.

Fue pasarme a la paleo y a saltear un poco los vegetales por la sartén y mano de santo, oiga. Lo único crudo que como ahora, es la ensalada de la noche y de tamaño no muy grande y bien sencillas; lechuga, pimiento, zanahoria, cebolla y ajo, antes le ponía lechuga y espinaca para alimentar una vaca... 

Buena parte del crudiveganismo que se ha puesto de moda es por vídeos como los de Otto Warburg de "alcalino contra acido" o de que todo lo que esté cocinado va a acidificar tu cuerpo, provocándote todo tipo de enfermedades. 

Esto es una absurdez porque por ejemplo un frutívoro que murió de cáncer de páncreas (debido al abuso que hacía de los zumos y las manzanas, por eso la empresa se llama Apple) era Steve Jobs y el tumor que tenía estaba incrustado, un "neuroendocrino tumor", "casualmente" en la parte que el páncreas segrega la insulina.

En lugar de tratarse con ayunos y una dieta alta en grasa y cetogénica, se trató a base de zumos de zanahoria y manzana, aunque bueno se dice que aguantó 8 años allí es nada.

El caso Steve Jobs es usado por los dos bandos para culparse mutuamente de que tanto el sistema médico convencional "el de tazón de cereales con leche con pus" y su correspondiente quimioterapia/radio es el correcto y los crudiveganos/frugívoros que si Steve Jobs aguantó tanto fue por la dieta frugívora o hasta de que lo asesinaron ::. Ahora de la dieta de las grasas, nadie la menciona.

En resumen, sin grasas saturadas, ni grasas esenciales, estamos jodidos. Que no somos vacas, ni gallinas, coño.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 09:47 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Les voy a contar mi última paranoia/experimento: me ha dado por hacer kéfir.
> 
> No sorprendo a nadie a estas alturas si digo que mi estilo de alimentación (cuando no me lo paso por el forro, que ultimamente...) es más tirando a cetogénico, con (por más que me lo propongo) insuficiente presencia de verduras y (encima) los ayunos diarios de 20-22 horas.
> 
> ...



Siempre había leído que el ajo y cebolla son unos prebioticos (que alimentan la colonia bacteriana) naturales y además económicos. Para mí son comidas de uso diario, no pocas veces mi desayuno es una cucharada de aceite de oliva virgen extra con un diente de ajo troceado, me lo trago como si fuera una pastilla con el correspondiente vaso de agua.

También las verduras y frutas por pelotas tienen que ser prebióticas. No comes muchas verduras, ¿no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2018)

Lo mas cojonudo es que la carne y el pescado en cambio si la puedes comer cruda y la digieres de p.m. para que vengan los atontaos de los veganos a contar milongas. Nuestro sistema digestivo ha evolucionado como cazador recolector y la caza ha tenido todo el peso en nuestra evolucion.

Lo de alcalinizar la dieta es tan simple como tomar alimentos enteros sin harinas por medio. Estas son las que acidifican a tope. La prueba es que comes pan un dia y tu cuerpo absorve agua como mecanismo de defensa para bajar la acidez.

Ew cierto que meter mucha verdura alcaliniza la dieta pero el problema es querer sacar todos los nutrientes de verdura y fruta. El volumen de vegetales es brutal y acaban por tirar de liquadoras. Ahi se jodio el invento.

Lo mismo baten un apio que cuatro piezas de fruta. Eso es fructosa y glucosa en una cantidad que hace que la dieta DEJE DE SER ALCALINA.


----------



## boogie boom (16 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si la avena. La he probado y me centrifuga el estomago, y no deja de ser un cereal con lo que eso conlleva, menos malo que el trigo pero un cereal.
> 
> Solo le veo un poco de sentido para los que hacen deporte intenso, para el resto es un hidrato totalmente prescindible. Salvando las diferencias lo comparo al arroz, es un cereal aceptable, no provoca intolerancias, pero yo no lo tomo a diario, y por supuesto cocido entero no liquido. Lo malo de aficionarse a esas leches vegetales es que se toman a diario y en forma liquida pegan un buen pico de azucar...paso.
> 
> Si hubiese leche de almendra igual en esas proporciones hasta la compraria, pero claro la almendra es cara y hacen una mezcla de mierda con un 2% de almendra.



Bueno, no seamos más papistas que el papa. Dijiste en un anterior post que todas las leches vegetales industriales tenían cantidad de mierdas y que no habías encontrado ninguna respetable. Yo solo te he puesto una, que además es económica y que tampoco es del todo agua, si comparamos con otras tiene bastante más producto, y no olvidemos que las "leches vegetales" son agua con producto licuado y luego colado por un filtro fino, por lo que es normal que quede casi todo agua.

En cuanto a la avena, a no ser que estés haciendo una dieta cetogénica -recordemos que no todos la hacemos por aquí, no se vaya a venir parriba Sugus- posiblemente sea de los cereales más interesantes y equilibrados, con vitaminas del grupo B, y tomandolo sin pasarse podría ser beneficioso. En mi caso solo lo utilizo para mezclar con el café, un par de dedos, y para meterlo en el batido de proteina junto a leche entera y creatina. Le da sabor y aporta otros beneficios (también es muy digestivo y calmante).

Un saludo


----------



## montella (16 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En general no es bueno comer vegetales crudos en grandes cantidades, algunos ni en pequeñas cantidades son digeribles sin graves molestias estomacales.
> 
> Esto se ha puesto de moda con el crudiveganismo que es ya de un retraso nivel Dios.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces coliflor,brocoli,repollo etc cocinados al vapor-plancha mejor q crudos?


----------



## boogie boom (16 Ene 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Entonces coliflor,brocoli,repollo etc cocinados al vapor-plancha mejor q crudos?



Yo prefiero cocinarlos, eso sí muy poco, que queden aldentes. Olla rápida a tope de fuego con un dedo de agua y en cuanto sube el chisme y se queda a presión apago el fuego y retiro. Tarda unos dos minutos en bajar el pitorro, lo suficiente para que se cocinen casi al vapor y lo dejo así tapado al menos otros 5 minutos. Quedan perfectas, aldentes.


----------



## merkawoman (16 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo lo único que digo es que la gente se toma vitaminas y minerales como si fueran caramelos y no lo son. Por ejemplo, conozco bastante gente que toma un conocido suplemento vitamínico que no diré el nombre, dos tabletas diarias con una dosis de magnesio por tableta de alrededor de 180 mg. Y después aparte se toman una o dos tabletas de un conocido suplemento de magnesio a 200 mg por tableta. A eso hay que añadirle todo el magnesio de la comida.
> 
> Salvo que seas un atleta de competición esas dosis de magnesio en mi opinión son totalmente excesivas y lo único que puedes conseguir es que a medio-largo plazo tengas efectos secundarios. Y yo ya te adelanto que los niveles excesivos de magnesio pueden ser muy chungos para el organismo, como los niveles excesivos de sodio, potasio, hierro, fósforo o en definitiva practicamente cualquier vitamina y mineral.
> 
> ...




Ana maria lajusticia vs zapatitos: round II

[youtube]m3Cni6kb2EU[/youtube]


----------



## boogie boom (16 Ene 2018)

Y ya que estoy, truco culinario con que acompañar estos vegetales:

Picar cebolla roja en semi-juliana (juliana por la mitad), meter en una fuente con agua y separar todas las capas. Colar y meter en un bote de cristal, llenar con vinagre de manzana y al frigorífico. Dejar macerar.

Este vinagre y cebolla roja está de muerte para poner precisamente en las crucíferas, con un buen chorretón de AOVE. También para ensaladas.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 11:36 ----------




Xavi L dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWyGeDyvO8&t=7sMe gusta cuidarme en la comida y realice esta receta.
> Os anoto el link para aquellos que quieran probar alimentos ricos y saludables.::
> 
> No contiene gluten y por ello es ideal en dietas para los celíacos.
> ...



Sobra el maíz dulce.


----------



## Wein (16 Ene 2018)

Todo lo que saques del super en un tetabrick por favor leer las etiquetas que son peliculas de miedo. No conozco nada envasado que pueda darsele el nombre de natural y sin aditivos.

No te podía citar porque tenía una propaganda de un aspirador justo ahi...

La leche de soja del Mercadona sin azucares añadidos según la etiqueta solo lleva soja 14%, agua e isoflabonas que supongo será un compuesto de la soja.


----------



## piru (16 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Ana maria lajusticia vs zapatitos: round II
> 
> [youtube]m3Cni6kb2EU[/youtube]



Y pongamos a la señora en contexto, tiene 94 años (1924)


----------



## Clavisto (16 Ene 2018)

Yo el brócoli lo como crudo. Es de las verduras que menos mierda llevan y me limito a lavarla con agua y vinagre. Luego aclaro, chorreón de aceite de oliva y para dentro.


----------



## Erasithanatos (16 Ene 2018)

Hablemos de salud bucal y su relación con lo que comemos, yo voy a aportar cómo salve mi boca y mis piñatas, y cómo me lavo la boca actualmente, el que pueda, que diga sus truquillos, ya sabéis cada maestrillo tiene su librillo.

Yo debido a una alimentación almidonada y un bastante descuido, desarrollé una "periodintitis" (piorrea; en el argot de la calle), así dictaminaron tras una radiografía en el dentista hace 1 año. 

El pronóstico del negocio dental es el siguiente; *cronocidad y revisión cada 6 meses* más posterior limpieza bucal, también me hablaron de hacer un curetaje que si mal no recuerdo era un total de 300€, más 30 de la limpieza. O sea, es un gran negocio para la industria odontólogica. 

Lo primero que hice fue culturizarme que no es poco; y de cómo antes de la civilización moderna los dientes que faltaban eran debido a la violencia del medio (golpes, puñetazos, caídas, impactos de piedra...)...

Los síntomas que tenían eran claros; *inflamación, sangrado, sarro...* Así que lo único que decidí es realizarme una limpieza bucal de base. Luego empecé el tratamiento, lo primero fue eliminar las harinas, pues aprendí que la candidiasis es en buena parte un destructor de las encías y por consiguiente un intoxicador de los dientes.

Empecé a cepillarme la boca con bicarbonato de sodio, cúrcuma, pasta ayurvédica y a hacer "baños con aceite de coco" (también llamado; oil pulling) unos 15-30 minutos cada día. Otro remedio que hacía era el pasarme 2-3 veces a la semana un diente de ajo y chuparlo, el quemazón a veces era muy bestia, pero soportable (aquí el ajo no deja agente patógeno vivo).












Aumentar la vitamina C, sobre todo pimientos y chilly rojo molido, de hecho cada vez que le añado chilly rojo a un aguacate por ejemplo con limón y cayena roja, luego al rato notas la encía con el "picante" adherido dando la señal de limpieza. 

Hace ya tiempo, bastante que no tengo un "sangrado", la encía la tengo totalmente rosa, nada de sarro y como podéis ver es todo muy económico; bicarbonato, ajos, aceite de coco... ¿Quién necesita ir al dentista a pagar cada 6 meses sus pertinentes 400 €? Teniéndolo todo en la naturaleza y en la nutrición y hábitos diarios.

Este artículo me despertó los ojos totalmente: Europa Soberana: "Nutrición y degeneración física"


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Bueno, no seamos más papistas que el papa. Dijiste en un anterior post que todas las leches vegetales industriales tenían cantidad de mierdas y que no habías encontrado ninguna respetable. Yo solo te he puesto una, que además es económica y que tampoco es del todo agua, si comparamos con otras tiene bastante más producto, y no olvidemos que las "leches vegetales" son agua con producto licuado y luego colado por un filtro fino, por lo que es normal que quede casi todo agua.
> 
> En cuanto a la avena, a no ser que estés haciendo una dieta cetogénica -recordemos que no todos la hacemos por aquí, no se vaya a venir parriba Sugus- posiblemente sea de los cereales más interesantes y equilibrados, con vitaminas del grupo B, y tomandolo sin pasarse podría ser beneficioso. En mi caso solo lo utilizo para mezclar con el café, un par de dedos, y para meterlo en el batido de proteina junto a leche entera y creatina. Le da sabor y aporta otros beneficios (también es muy digestivo y calmante).
> 
> Un saludo



No soy papista pero al ser paleo en general los cereales lo mas lejos. Cosas tan simples como esa avena que dices o en otra linea un simple guacamole 100% aguacate que compre una vez, yo no se que mierda les hacen pero caen fatal al estomago.

Cada cual que adapte su dieta a su actividad, preferencias, etc, pero que quieres que te diga proteina en polvo Dios sabe como hacen eso, como la extraigan de la leche ya para pegarse un tiro. Hago alguna prueba con alguna cosa envasasa-procesada que aparentemente es inocua y aun no he visto nada que no este desnaturalizado. Supongo que la avena con agua que comentas la uperizan o algun proceso parecido. 

Algunos conforeros he leido que se la hacen ellos comprando avena, al menos ahi no hay ni trampa ni carton. Ya te digo que la probe porque un hijo mio le sentaba mal la lechey habia un carton en casa y eso era la purga Benito, nunca mais.

Como han dicho ya anteriormente si te alimentas bien con productos naturales, todo lo demas sobra. Al final la avena con agua, o la proteina en polvo no tienen nada que no saques de comer fruta y verdura y unos buenos filetes con su veta de grasaza.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 16:06 ----------




Wein dijo:


> Todo lo que saques del super en un tetabrick por favor leer las etiquetas que son peliculas de miedo. No conozco nada envasado que pueda darsele el nombre de natural y sin aditivos.
> 
> No te podía citar porque tenía una propaganda de un aspirador justo ahi...
> 
> La leche de soja del Mercadona sin azucares añadidos según la etiqueta solo lleva soja 14%, agua e isoflabonas que supongo será un compuesto de la soja.



Pues ya si me pones de ejemplo la soja mal vamos. La unica forma de comerla son cierta seguridad es como la hacen en asia que es fermentada, asi en crudo como es moda en occidente es un autentico truño. Para empezar es estrogenizante os van a salir tetas a todos.

Y lo de los isoflavonoides no se bien que hacen pero nada bueno:
'Los isoflavonoides son una clase de flavonoides (metabolitos secundarios de las plantas, que se sintetizan en principio, a través de la llamada "vía biosintética de los flavonoides") encontrados en las leguminosas y sólo en pocas no leguminosas. Están implicados en los mecanismos de defensa de la planta ante el herbivorismo, y también funcionan como señales químicas en la fijación de nitrógeno.'

Que comais/bebais lo que os de la gana pero ya os adelanto que no hay atajos en los lineales de los supermercados. Lo que no os cocineis vosotros va a llevar algo de mierda añadida seguro o el proceso de elaboracion lo desnaturaliza. 

Es algo parecido a los aceites de semillas, no deja de ser el aceite de una pipa que en principio es sano, pero como no sale apretando la pipa dale con altas temperaturas o quimicos, y eso hace de un producto que de origen es saludable (pipa) en algo desnaturalizado con una composicion quimica distinta.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Empecé a cepillarme la boca con bicarbonato de sodio, cúrcuma, pasta ayurvédica y a hacer "baños con aceite de coco" (también llamado; oil pulling) unos 15-30 minutos cada día. Otro remedio que hacía era el pasarme 2-3 veces a la semana un diente de ajo y chuparlo, el quemazón a veces era muy bestia, pero soportable (aquí el ajo no deja agente patógeno vivo).



¿Y es necesario tanto? Pasta ayurvédica, cúrcuma, baños de aceite de coco, ajo...

Creo que hay pautas y métodos más simples para la higiene bucal que ofrecen como mínimo el mismo resultado si es a diario, que es -ni más ni menos- que una alimentación adecuada y una limpieza ídem, procurando utilizar la menor química posible (el aceite de coco es una buena opción). Un raspador lingual no necesita química de ningún tipo y no deja el aroma que pudiera dejar el ajo, por ejemplo.

De un blog como Europa Soberana y sus razas rojas no tomaría yo demasiadas referencias conociendo lo que hay detrás... :rolleye: *Allá cada cual*, pero.


----------



## Erasithanatos (16 Ene 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Y es necesario tanto? Pasta ayurvédica, cúrcuma, baños de aceite de coco, ajo...
> 
> Creo que hay pautas y métodos más simples para la higiene bucal que ofrecen como mínimo el mismo resultado si es a diario, que es -ni más ni menos- que una alimentación adecuada y una limpieza ídem, procurando utilizar la menor química posible (el aceite de coco es una buena opción). Un raspador lingual no necesita química de ningún tipo y no deja el aroma que pudiera dejar el ajo, por ejemplo.
> 
> De un blog como Europa Soberana y sus razas rojas no tomaría yo demasiadas referencias conociendo lo que hay detrás... :rolleye: *Allá cada cual*, pero.



Bueno, no fue todo de golpe sino desde febrero aquí lo que he venido usando estos 11 meses. Pero para mí, lo mejor el bicarbonato.


----------



## nala75 (16 Ene 2018)

Buenas, tras estos días un poco desaparecida, os cuento el resultado de unos análisis médicos y de una revisión ginecológica a la que he acudido.

Primeramente, tras todo este tiempo siguiendo las pautas que se detallan en este hilo, sentía curiosidad por saber cómo estaban mis niveles y mi estado general, ya que sois muchos los que habéis comentado al respecto cambios y fundamentalmente, mejoras. Hoy tras acudir al médico, me felicita por la cantidad de colesterol bueno (una inmensidad respecto al malo...) el cual y a su parecer, es producto de seguir dietas bajas en grasa y bla bla bla.... :XX::XX::XX: (ya os imagináis....). Me lo he callado, pero en ese momento tenía que haber comentado la jartá a queso curado, bacon, salmón, huevos, etc... que me estoy dando. En conclusión, sigue así (y tanto!!!!!).

Del otro asunto y puesto que llevaba un tiempo largo con unos temas"femeninos" pendientes pedí cita para el especialista. Tras la revisión me comenta que tengo un útero extragrande, pero que lo demás todo bien. El problema, el abdomen bastante distendido que aunque ayune, haga dieta y me quede como un palillo, va a estar ahí fastidiándome. Si alguno conoce algún ejercicio que realmente ayude a fortalecer el abdomen y el vientre, soy toda oídos para ver qué tal.

En la consulta también me han derivado para realizarme una analítica completa de hormonas y demás. Ya os iré contando.

Por último una pregunta.... el café soluble (creo que liofilizado, el de la tapa dorada) del Carrefour, parece que es natural y sin torrefactar ni nada... qué os parece??? Solo tomo por la mañana, con agua y bueno, me hace el apaño....

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2018)

nala75 dijo:


> Buenas, tras estos días un poco desaparecida, os cuento el resultado de unos análisis médicos y de una revisión ginecológica a la que he acudido.
> 
> Primeramente, tras todo este tiempo siguiendo las pautas que se detallan en este hilo, sentía curiosidad por saber cómo estaban mis niveles y mi estado general, ya que sois muchos los que habéis comentado al respecto cambios y fundamentalmente, mejoras. Hoy tras acudir al médico, me felicita por la cantidad de colesterol bueno (una inmensidad respecto al malo...) el cual y a su parecer, es producto de seguir dietas bajas en grasa y bla bla bla.... :XX::XX::XX: (ya os imagináis....). Me lo he callado, pero en ese momento tenía que haber comentado la jartá a queso curado, bacon, salmón, huevos, etc... que me estoy dando. En conclusión, sigue así (y tanto!!!!!).
> 
> ...



Voy a decir abdominales hipopresivos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (16 Ene 2018)

Un médico en la sanidad pública aunque sepa del tema, aunque piense como en este hilo, no puede decir estas cosas ni poner a sus pacientes a seguir estas dietas sin cienes de carbohidratos

Están atados de pies y manos por los protocolos y procedimientos que marca el servicio del que dependen, la consejería de su comunidad autónoma, el ministerio de sanidad y la OMS

Antes de que digáis...¡Pues en la sanidad privada es igual!

Pues no, es casi igual, pero hay médicos diciendo otras cosas. Y en más de una ocasión, los mismos que en la pública no pueden decirlas.

Que un médico en la sanidad pública use su propio criterio es casi imposible.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Ene 2018)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Un médico en la sanidad pública aunque sepa del tema, aunque piense como en este hilo,



Ahí dejé de leer

No se ha dado el caso :XX:

Na, ahora en serio, ni uno de cada millón


----------



## Erasithanatos (16 Ene 2018)

Yo recuerdo un amigo que acudió a urgencias con unos retortijones, estreñimiento y diarreas -a hacer gasto, sí- y yo ya le había comentado tras mucho leer de este órgano en libros como "The second brain" o libros de ayuno que éste era el segundo cerebro nuestro y si el colon está podrido, la masa gris también.

Pues el amigo cuando el médico le dijo "no tienes nada" -claro que tenía, tenía el colon lleno de materia fecal acumulada, placas de moco y fecalomas- le dijo; oiga doctor, el colon está muy ligado a las emociones y sentimientos, a lo que respondió el doctor con soberbia; NO, el colon sólo está para hacer caca.

Pues bueno, sigamos así, enfermándonos de todo y Pfizer y Bayer lucrándose con estos "profesionales" velando por nuestra salud, es que de verdad... Qué puta pena.


----------



## boogie boom (16 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No soy papista pero al ser paleo en general los cereales lo mas lejos. Cosas tan simples como esa avena que dices o en otra linea un simple guacamole 100% aguacate que compre una vez, yo no se que mierda les hacen pero caen fatal al estomago.
> ...



¿No te has parado a pensar que si te sientan tan mal cosas que a la mayoría no le sientan tan mal, es que algo no funciona bien en tu digestión?
No sé, parece que tu flexibilidad metabólica es un poco lamentable... es que ni llevando ningún ingrediente malo per se ¿?

Si a poco que comas algo un poco procesado o algo con azúcar o alguna porquería ya te sienta tan mal, entonces está claro que prefiero hacer de vez en cuando alguna comida trampa -como hago en mi caso- para que mi capacidad digestiva sea resistente, que no se vuelva vaga.
Pero bueno solo es mi opinión.


----------



## juanforapor (16 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha hablado de la Stevia de Natreen sólida. A mí me parece más "natural" la líquida que lleva agua, glucósidos de steviol y ácido sórbico. Ya sé que sería mejor tomar el café a pelo pero para los que queremos un sabor un poco dulce en postres y café, ¿qué os parece? Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ahí dejé de leer
> 
> No se ha dado el caso :XX:
> 
> Na, ahora en serio, ni uno de cada millón



Hombre, alguno más tié que haber, porque en España hay unos 250.000 médicos, y por aquí ya han pasado al menos dos que reconocían que tenían que ponerse de perfil aunque hubieran preferido decirle a los pacientes las verdades del barquero...

...más el que puso a la mujer de un conforero a cetogénica para tratarle un SOP...

En serio, hay más de los que parece. Pero hay que entender que el riesgo que corres si te sales de la norma es brutal, y más en sistemas caóticos complejos como es el cuerpo humano.

_Plausible deniability_, le llaman los ingleses. Necesitas poderte defender con algo, en caso de que un paciente la diñe tras tú tratarlo, no sea que te quieran echar la culpa a ti (la tengas o no la tengas).

Es lo mismo que pasó en la presa de Tous: hubo un suceso aleatorio impredecible, la presa rompió y hubo muertos a mansalva; pues de primeras, el ingeniero fue p'alante. Sólo se salvó porque había cumplido escrupulosamente la norma, y se pudo demostrar que la avenida que rompió la presa era superior a la de la norma, es decir, que no había culpa que repartir.

Ahora imagina que eres un médico pro-paleo, te viene un señor con obesidad mórbida y le recomiendas que deje los putos bollos y se ponga bien de grasaca...

...y a las dos semanas al guaje le da un infarto. Que le iba a dar de todas formas, porque estaba a punto de caramelo. Pero el marrón se lo van a colgar al loco que le recetó que comiera más grasa. Mala praxis que te crió.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> ¿No te has parado a pensar que si te sientan tan mal cosas que a la mayoría no le sientan tan mal, es que algo no funciona bien en tu digestión?
> No sé, parece que tu flexibilidad metabólica es un poco lamentable... es que ni llevando ningún ingrediente malo per se ¿?
> 
> Si a poco que comas algo un poco procesado o algo con azúcar o alguna porquería ya te sienta tan mal, entonces está claro que prefiero hacer de vez en cuando alguna comida trampa -como hago en mi caso- para que mi capacidad digestiva sea resistente, que no se vuelva vaga.
> Pero bueno solo es mi opinión.



Lo de la flexibilidad metabolica es otra cosa pero bueno...

Aqui todo el mundo que empieza a comer limpio le pasa en general lo mismo, al comer pan o meterse algo con azucar su cuerpo le avisa de que algo no esta bien. 

Yo me como de vez en cuando (cada vez menos) un bocata y tampoco me cae mal o me da dolor de estomago, solo noto la digestion un poco mas pesada. En cambio cuando hablamos de azucar puro mi cuerpo me avisa enseguida con retortijones que me duran unos minutos.

En el tema de la leche de avena como digo es un cereal y por definicion es un hidrato de absorcion rapida. Sospecho que esas bebidas las hacen a partir de algun tipo de harina de avena que simplemente disuelven en agua.

Vale es avena y nada mas que avena (si nos lo queremos creer) pero al final de los finales ha sufrido un proceso de refinado que la convierte en una harina mas que es un glucido casi puro. Pues hamijo si huimos del azucar y de las harinas eso que va en el tetabrick es un truño de las mismas dimensiones.

Como ya hemos comentado aqui multitud de veces no tiene nada que ver un pan de espelta integral de verdad y un pan de harina blanca de trigo, igual que no tiene nada que ver coger avena remojarla y pasarla por la batidora con lo que lleva el botecito avena del super.

Al final dejas de tomar azucar y leche y vas buscando algo que te meta el mismo pico de azucar como un yonki... en fin. No lo digo con acritud pero esto lo he visto en mucha gente que intenta comer limpio y los primeros meses no hacen mas que autojustificarse para pillar cualquier mierda procesada, que 'aparentemente' es mas sana.

Si anda como un pato, tiene aspecto de pato y suena como un pato seguramente es un pato.


----------



## Erasithanatos (17 Ene 2018)

Hola hamijos, ¿cuánto rato salteáis en la sartén las verduras?

Seguro que esta pregunta se ha realizado mil veces, pero ufff, como me tenga que poner a leer 61 páginas.

Claro, para no dejarla ni muy "cruda", ni tampoco muy "tostada" imagino.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Ene 2018)

Yo recomiendo a mis pacientes que dejen los cereales, y a los hiperinsulinémicos sobretodo. Alguno me han hecho caso y ha perdido peso.
El patrón HDL bajo, TG elevados y perimetro abdominal tendiente al infinito se repite con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (17 Ene 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ahí dejé de leer
> 
> No se ha dado el caso :XX:
> 
> Na, ahora en serio, ni uno de cada millón



El niputaideismo para los comepanes, gracias




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, alguno más tié que haber, porque en España hay unos 250.000 médicos, y por aquí ya han pasado al menos dos que reconocían que tenían que ponerse de perfil aunque hubieran preferido decirle a los pacientes las verdades del barquero...
> 
> ...más el que puso a la mujer de un conforero a cetogénica para tratarle un SOP...
> 
> ...



Es así, puedes tener criterio propio...dentro de las opciones que te deja el sistema.

Es como votar, puedes votar a quien quieras...de los que se presenten, no de quien te gustaria poder hacerlo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, alguno más tié que haber, porque en España hay unos 250.000 médicos, y por aquí ya han pasado al menos dos que reconocían que tenían que ponerse de perfil aunque hubieran preferido decirle a los pacientes las verdades del barquero...
> 
> ...más el que puso a la mujer de un conforero a cetogénica para tratarle un SOP...
> 
> ...



En cualquier caso, me refiero a que es algo meramente anecdótico. Todos los médicos que conozco siguen a pies juntillas la teoría del balance energético. Todos caen en los mismos errores lógicos. Ninguno de ellos es capaz de asumir

1) Que su planteamiento podría ser erróneo, y

2) Que el tratamiento que dispensan a los obesos no es eficaz.

Fin de la cuestión. Al ignorar (entre otras cosas) el papel de la hiperinsulinemia y la resistencia a la insulina en la obesidad, no consiguen que sus pacientes adelgacen. Cuando les explico el porqué (según el paradigma hormonal) una dieta alta en grasa, por ejemplo, puede producir el adelgazamiento, se cierran en banda con el tema de las calorías.

No son buenos científicos ya que no atienden a razones.

Y por eso estamos como estamos, fin de la historia.



Lausengier dijo:


> Yo recomiendo a mis pacientes que dejen los cereales, y a los hiperinsulinémicos sobretodo. Alguno me han hecho caso y ha perdido peso.
> El patrón HDL bajo, TG elevados y perimetro abdominal tendiente al infinito se repite con mucha frecuencia.



¿Y a que usted no va a tener ningún problema con sus superiores ni nada?


----------



## Futuroscuro (17 Ene 2018)

Aquí se habla muy fácil de deja esto y lo otro, pero no es así. He dejado el azúcar y al principio fastidia, pero con los beneficios se compensa. 

El problema lo tengo ahora que he dejado de comer pan, cuando he sido siempre adicto confeso a él. Ahora estoy como un yonki sin caballo, estoy para ir al panadero como el que va a su camello a pedir droga.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ene 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> En cualquier caso, me refiero a que es algo meramente anecdótico. Todos los médicos que conozco siguen a pies juntillas la teoría del balance energético. Todos caen en los mismos errores lógicos. Ninguno de ellos es capaz de asumir
> 
> 1) Que su planteamiento podría ser erróneo, y
> 
> ...



Aquí viene muy bien aquella máxima de Twain: "es más fácil engañar a la gente que demostrarles que han sido engañados."

Con los médicos ocurre eso exactamente, enséñales el estudio PURE cuando discutas con ellos, lo mismo ves a alguno cortocircuitar y echar chispas. Fueron adoctrinados con un paradigma y hacerles ver que está entrando otro paradigma más eficiente es muy complicado. Tenemos un ejemplo en la política, la mayoría de nuestros conciudadanos (sobre todo los más mayores) responden al siguiente paradigma: transición güena y ejemplar para el mundo entero, Constitución güena y elegida libremente por el pueblo, rey campechano que una vez nos salvó a todos de otra dictadura tras un golpe de Estado, etc, etc, etc. Cuando a muchos les empiezas a desmontar el chiringuito pues cortocircuitan, insultan, patalean, etc, etc... Con la alimentación igual.

Sólo los más preparados para la supervivencia y los más inteligentes se dan cuenta antes que los demás del cambio de paradigma, y creo que este hilo es un buen ejemplo del puñado de burbujeros más inteligentes de todo el foro.


----------



## sindios (17 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Aquí se habla muy fácil de deja esto y lo otro, pero no es así. He dejado el azúcar y al principio fastidia, pero con los beneficios se compensa.
> 
> El problema lo tengo ahora que he dejado de comer pan, cuando he sido siempre adicto confeso a él. Ahora estoy como un yonki sin caballo, estoy para ir al panadero como el que va a su camello a pedir droga.



Yo no soy tan radical con el pan. He reducido mucho su consumo y además me lo hago en casa. De espelta integral. Digo yo que será algo mejor...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (17 Ene 2018)

¿Hay alguna cura para un _atiborrón _repentino de azúcar? ::

Llevaba todo el día sin comer por estar atareado y he aguantado sin problemas. Pero de camino a casa he pecado y me he comprado una caja de Donetes en una panadería. Me las he zampado todas del tirón, sin darme cuenta. 182 gramos, hamijos.

Lo siento mucho. Me he equivocado. No volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ene 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna cura para un _atiborrón _repentino de azúcar? ::
> 
> Llevaba todo el día sin comer por estar atareado y he aguantado sin problemas. Pero de camino a casa he pecado y me he comprado una caja de Donetes en una panadería. Me las he zampado todas del tirón, sin darme cuenta. 182 gramos, hamijos.
> 
> Lo siento mucho. Me he equivocado. No volverá a ocurrir.



Tres ave marías y cinco padres nuestros y aquí no ha pasado nada:XX:


----------



## marta1988 (17 Ene 2018)

*La mejor respuesta de este hilo..*



Sion 2012 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 19:36 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dice esta respuesta el realmente cierto. La base de todo el problema es comer comida REAL y no comida procesada. Viví durante 2 años en EEUU y aun cuando decían que la comida era "orgánica" venia igual procesada... Incluso hicimos la prueba, buscamos un glucometro barato y no medidos el nivel de azúcar normal para jóvenes como nosotros.. 

SORPRESAAA!! Era mucho mas alto a lo normal.. 
Los invito hacer la prueba pueden comprar un glucometro barato..


----------



## sada (18 Ene 2018)

yo no puedo pasar sin leche, como mal menor tomo media taza de leche de almendra sin azúcar. ya se que es mierda pero....


----------



## Futuroscuro (18 Ene 2018)

¿Cacahuetes son malos? Me encantan y me van muy bien, creo que no es muy acertado prohibirlos en la dieta. 

Mi dieta se basa más en la paleo que en la cetogénica, pero hay cosas a las que no pienso renunciar, y los cacahuetes son uno de ellos, o el kefir por ejemplo.


----------



## merkawoman (18 Ene 2018)

Esta semana me ha sorprendido una cosa de mis analisis periodicos :trigleridos elevados (~180) con glucosa baja (<80)

¿Alguien le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Lausengier (18 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Esta semana me ha sorprendido una cosa de mis analisis periodicos :trigleridos elevados (~180) con glucosa baja (<80)
> 
> ¿Alguien le pasa lo mismo?



Es posible perfectamente. Si tienes el HDL bajo podrías tener una hiperinsulinemia.


----------



## merkawoman (18 Ene 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Es posible perfectamente. Si tienes el HDL bajo podrías tener una hiperinsulinemia.



Ahora estoy haciendo 2-3 dias a la semana un 23/1 y el resto 16/8 (tema turnos trabajo/familia/entreno) y cada 10-15 dias un ayuno de de 36h.

Estoy preparandome una media y estoy haciendo mas cardio que habitualmente....

HDL ~ 70


----------



## Lausengier (18 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Ahora estoy haciendo 2-3 dias a la semana un 23/1 y el resto 16/8 (tema turnos trabajo/familia/entreno) y cada 10-15 dias un ayuno de de 36h.
> 
> Estoy preparandome una media y estoy haciendo mas cardio que habitualmente....
> 
> HDL ~ 70



Ostras!!! Pues no. No te preocupes, con tanto ayuno debes ser supersensible a la insulina. Suerte con la media maratón!


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Ahora estoy haciendo 2-3 dias a la semana un 23/1 y el resto 16/8 (tema turnos trabajo/familia/entreno) y cada 10-15 dias un ayuno de de 36h.
> 
> Estoy preparandome una media y estoy haciendo mas cardio que habitualmente....
> 
> HDL ~ 70



Como idea: si ayunas bastante y haces mucho ejercicio, probablemente estás movilizando reservas de grasa a menudo...

...que no se teleportan desde la lorza hasta los músculos 

EDIT: el problema de los patrones estándar para interpretar analíticas es que no están pensados para gente que lleva más de 8 o 10 horas sin comer, ni para _fat-burners_.


----------



## Casi_expepito (19 Ene 2018)

marta1988 dijo:


> Todo lo que dice esta respuesta el realmente cierto. La base de todo el problema es comer comida REAL y no comida procesada. Viví durante 2 años en EEUU y aun cuando decían que la comida era "orgánica" venia igual procesada... Incluso hicimos la prueba, buscamos un glucometro barato y no medidos el nivel de azúcar normal para jóvenes como nosotros..
> 
> SORPRESAAA!! Era mucho mas alto a lo normal..
> Los invito hacer la prueba pueden comprar un glucometro barato..



¿Las nueces son malas para una dieta cetogenica? La primera vez que lo oigo


----------



## Futuroscuro (19 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Yo no es que coma pan, arroz y patatas todos los días.
> 
> Pero lo que más me jode de esta dieta, es que se trata de comer productos perecederos. No puedes comprar un montón de carne, y verduras, porque se ponen mal en seguida. Con lo cual tienes que estar yendo más veces al supermercado (me resulta un gran coñazo), que cuando comes combinando hidratos.
> 
> ...



Es que la comida básica se ha puesto carísima, y si intentas comprarla en tiendas "ecológicas", el presupuesto se va al doble. Es más barato comer basura en el McDonalds, Burguer King, o alguno de estos. 

Y para caro los frutos secos, ahora estoy consumiendo muchos y se me va un dineral, las almendras casi puede ponerse a la altura del oro.


----------



## merkawoman (19 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Como idea: si ayunas bastante y haces mucho ejercicio, probablemente estás movilizando reservas de grasa a menudo...
> 
> ...que no se teleportan desde la lorza hasta los músculos
> 
> EDIT: el problema de los patrones estándar para interpretar analíticas es que no están pensados para gente que lleva más de 8 o 10 horas sin comer, ni para _fat-burners_.



Esto es lo que dice mas o menos frank suarez en el video que colgo rauxa sobre el aceite de coco.(que inicialmente sube ldl y tgs y luego se estabilizan)

Seria interesante ver las cadenas de estos trigliceridos a ver si son cortos-medios o son mas sebosas.

antes del minuto 9:

[youtube]0pKphO85-H0[/youtube]


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (19 Ene 2018)

Creo que no solamente con eso basta, hay que realizar un dieta balanceada para poder bajar de peso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> Creo que no solamente con eso basta, hay que realizar un dieta balanceada para poder bajar de peso.



Pues explique que es lo que propone, somos todo orejas.


----------



## Erasithanatos (19 Ene 2018)

He leído últimamente que la mantequilla al tener lactosa no es tan buena como parece para la paleodieta, ¿qué opináis? ¿Hay lácteos y lácteos? Había leído Buenos artículos como : Mantequilla, algo más que grasa y calorías | Me gusta estar bien

Otros que la recomienda http://comerlapaleodieta.blogspot.com.es/2014/08/relacion-entre-lacteos-y-problemas-de.html?m=1

Otros la prohíben:


http://libredelacteos.com/salud/la-dermatitis-seborreica-y-los-lacteos-no-se-llevan-bien/

La recomendáis o què


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> He leído últimamente que la mantequilla al tener lactosa no es tan buena como parece para la paleodieta, ¿qué opináis? ¿Hay lácteos y lácteos? Había leído Buenos artículos como : Mantequilla, algo más que grasa y calorías | Me gusta estar bien
> 
> Otros que la recomienda http://comerlapaleodieta.blogspot.com.es/2014/08/relacion-entre-lacteos-y-problemas-de.html?m=1
> 
> ...



Siendo estrictos se admite la mantequilla ghee (mantequilla clarificada).

La leche tal cual no la deberia tomar nadie porque es muy insulinogenica. Los lacteos fermentados si no te causan ningun problema o intolerancia no deberian ser un problema, ya que elimina la mayor parte de la lactosa y queda un alimento muy graso.

Dicho esto yo no puedo ni acercarme a la mantequilla ya que me provoca alergia la proteina que sigue intacta.

Si despues de tomar lacteos aparece algun salpullido, mucosidad o picor de ojos mejor desterrarlos todos.

Para el tema del engorde ningun problema pero con el resto cuidadin.


----------



## piru (19 Ene 2018)

Poco a poco la ciencia oficial se va bajando del burro, ya empiezan a relacionar diabetes, insulina, obesidad, alzhéimer...

“Cada vez conocemos más acerca de los factores de riesgo que acompañan al desarrollo de esta demencia, como la insulino-resistencia, relacionada con una probabilidad hasta siete veces superior de sufrir alzhéimer”.

"Un artículo que hemos publicado recientemente con otros investigadores del Centro de Investigación en Nutrición (CIN) de la Facultad de Farmacia y Nutrición de la Universidad de Navarra indica que algunos tratamientos para la obesidad podrían reducir la inflamación y, por lo tanto, tener efectos beneficiosos en el sistema nervioso central”

Un curso en Navarra conciencia sobre uno de los factores con más riesgo en el desarrollo del Alzheimer - Sociedad - Navarra.com. Noticias de Navarra, Osasuna, Pamplona, deportes

Curso Online: Abordaje integral de la enfermedad de Alzheimer. Universidad de Navarra


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Yo no es que coma pan, arroz y patatas todos los días.
> 
> Pero lo que más me jode de esta dieta, es que se trata de comer productos perecederos. No puedes comprar un montón de carne, y verduras, porque se ponen mal en seguida. Con lo cual tienes que estar yendo más veces al supermercado (me resulta un gran coñazo), que cuando comes combinando hidratos.
> 
> ...



Claro, porque es comida, el resto es pienso para que un planeta superpoblado no entre en colapso y la gente empiece a rebanar pescuezos, mejor que mueran poco a poco enfermando del pienso mientras sean útiles para currar y cuando ya no lo sean que sus sociedades paguen sus pastillitas para que no se mueran. De momento ese es el sistema.


----------



## Ragnar (19 Ene 2018)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> ¿Las nueces son malas para una dieta cetogenica? La primera vez que lo oigo



No son malas, pero dicen que tienen mala relación Omega 3/Omega 6

Pero ya ves truz, ¿qué alimento accesible y que se pueda comer a diario la tiene bien?

:rolleye:


----------



## Erasithanatos (20 Ene 2018)

Investigando he visto que el hongo cándida albicans es tan duro de pelar porque está lleno de glicoproteínas y azúcares como la Quitina (un azúcar propio de las cáscaras de los crustáceos y los arácnidos, el caparazón del cangrejo o del mejillón), otro motivo más para no comer nada de nada de carbohidratos.

Quitina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Pichorrica (20 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Investigando he visto que el hongo cándida albicans es tan duro de pelar porque está lleno de glicoproteínas y azúcares como la Quitina (un azúcar propio de las cáscaras de los crustáceos y los arácnidos, el caparazón del cangrejo o del mejillón), otro motivo más para no comer nada de nada de carbohidratos.
> 
> Quitina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



De todas formas es de sobra conocido que el azúcar produce acido al ser digerido y que las bacterias, células tumorales...se reproducen mucho mejor en medio acido que en alcalino.

Aunque bueno, lo de "de sobra es conocido" creo que he patinado un rato largo.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2018)

How I Use Intermittent Fasting - Kourtney Kardashian


Intermittent Fasting - Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Intop (20 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> El problema lo tengo ahora que he dejado de comer pan, cuando he sido siempre adicto confeso a él. Ahora estoy como un yonki sin caballo, estoy para ir al panadero como el que va a su camello a pedir droga.



Bienvenido al club. Aqui otro adicto al puto pan. Yo he intentado dejar el pan varias veces pero no logro completar el proceso con éxito hasta los 0 gramos al día. Si es cierto que lo he reducido pero aún así una barra grande o media hogaza de pueblo cae casi al día.

Me es muy difícil comer sin pan al mediodía. Algún día volveré a intentarlo...una vez más.


----------



## Futuroscuro (20 Ene 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Bienvenido al club. Aqui otro adicto al puto pan. Yo he intentado dejar el pan varias veces pero no logro completar el proceso con éxito hasta los 0 gramos al día. Si es cierto que lo he reducido pero aún así una barra grande o media hogaza de pueblo cae casi al día.
> 
> Me es muy difícil comer sin pan al mediodía. Algún día volveré a intentarlo...una vez más.



Estoy en proceso de desintoxicación, pero he conseguido no probarlo en casi una semana. Lo he dejado igual que hice con el tabaco hace 15 años, de golpe, nada de poco a poco. Aunque mañana tengo comida trampa y pienso comer hasta hartarme, pero después del mediodía se acabó otra vez.


----------



## lost_77 (20 Ene 2018)

Yo, pese a tomar de siempre poco pan, al comenzar a comer low carb me entraba un monazo tremendo de pan, estuve un par de semanas haciendo pan de lino y queso, etc, cortezas de cerdo, todo lo que pudiera parecer sustitutivo. Pero en 2 semanas se me pasó, y hasta ahora.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ene 2018)

Probad con pan de centeno.


----------



## Casi_expepito (21 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Estoy en proceso de desintoxicación, pero he conseguido no probarlo en casi una semana. Lo he dejado igual que hice con el tabaco hace 15 años, de golpe, nada de poco a poco. Aunque mañana tengo comida trampa y pienso comer hasta hartarme, pero después del mediodía se acabó otra vez.



Leyendo al amigo Frank Suárez, indica que el proceso de desintoxicación de hidratos refinados, se realiza únicamente en 48 horas a base de queso, huevos y carne exclusivamente. 

Yo no como pan ni ningún otro hc refinado, pero a quien le interese, puede intentarlo. 48 horas no parece un gran sacrificio.

Su canal de Youtube, metabolismotv, me parece muy interesante.


----------



## Erasithanatos (22 Ene 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Por planteamientos éticos estoy pensando en dejar de comer carne, al menos, la que proviene de animales tratados como meras piezas en fábricas.
> Como veis basar el consumo de proteinas y grasas en lentejas, garbanzos, aguacates, huevos, frutos secos.. también vegetales, olivas, aove y determinados pescados?
> Tampoco tengo muy claro pero que algunos excluis las legumbres, no? Una breve explicación?



Las legumbres están llenas de anti-nutrientes y mecanismos de defensa. Mi recomendación es que las germines o al menos las pongas en remojo unas horas antes esto hará que sean absorbidas mejor en el intestino y generen la menor irritación posible.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Ene 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Por planteamientos éticos estoy pensando en dejar de comer carne, al menos, la que proviene de animales tratados como meras piezas en fábricas.
> Como veis basar el consumo de proteinas y grasas en lentejas, garbanzos, aguacates, huevos, frutos secos.. también vegetales, olivas, aove y determinados pescados?
> Tampoco tengo muy claro pero que algunos excluis las legumbres, no? Una breve explicación?



Si tu única motivación para dejar de comer carne es un "planteamiento ético" lo tienes fácil: *deja de comprar "carne comercial" y compra de animales en libertad*. O mejor: cómprale a una ganadería de confianza.

Legumbres: hacer dieta paleo estricta exige excluirlas, por una serie de motivos que yo no te sé decir sin mirar la chuleta, pero que tiene que ver con lo que dice Erasithanatos.
Ahora bien, algunos sí comemos legumbres. La mayoría pocas; yo sí como más veces, tanto por economía (son baratas) como por los objetivos (el mío es engordar; el de la mayoría es adelgazar). Como todo, dependerá de tu tolerancia, de tu propósito y de tu actividad física. *Inflarse de habichuelas para vegetar en el sofá no es buena idea*, pero otros te aconsejarán mejor que yo.


----------



## Erasithanatos (22 Ene 2018)

No se puede dejar de comer carnes, ni pescados, ni huevos. Las dietas vegetarianas te dan dos sendas a seguir una quedarte a nivel físico muy enjuto y delgado (sino incluyes carbohidratos) o a quedarte el típico vegetariano fofo Luis Carlos Campos es un ejemplo (vegetariano estricto, que seguro obtiene las calorías de cereales como la avena)...

El vegetarianismo es inadecuado en nutrición a nivel del sistema nervioso-encéfalo. En otras palabras no nutre adecuadamente el cerebro, ni el sistema nervioso. 

6 razones de por qué los vegetarianos tienen más depresión | Salud180

Si quieres ser vegetariano te recomendaría que comieras grasa de calidad cada día; omega 6 (lino, semillas tostadas, aceite de linaza...) y omega 9 (aguacate, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco...) y suplementarte con omega3 (pescados grasientos), vitamina B12, pero como se dijo aquí; cualquier dieta que necesite suplementación es una dieta inadecuada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> No se puede dejar de comer carnes, ni pescados, ni huevos. Las dietas vegetarianas te dan dos sendas a seguir una quedarte a nivel físico muy enjuto y delgado (sino incluyes carbohidratos) o a quedarte el típico vegetariano fofo Luis Carlos Campos es un ejemplo (vegetariano estricto, que seguro obtiene las calorías de cereales como la avena)...
> 
> El vegetarianismo es inadecuado en nutrición a nivel del sistema nervioso-encéfalo. En otras palabras no nutre adecuadamente el cerebro, ni el sistema nervioso.
> 
> ...



Los vegetarianos pueden estar relativamente saludables si no lo llevan al extremo que seria el veganismo.

Si meten en la dieta huevos, algun lacteo fermentado, incluso alguno comen algo de pescado, su dieta puede ser equilibrada.

La subnormalidad del veganismo si que los lleva a la derroicion. A base de suplementos consiguen no morirse.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 15:41 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Si tu única motivación para dejar de comer carne es un "planteamiento ético" lo tienes fácil: *deja de comprar "carne comercial" y compra de animales en libertad*. O mejor: cómprale a una ganadería de confianza.
> 
> Legumbres: hacer dieta paleo estricta exige excluirlas, por una serie de motivos que yo no te sé decir sin mirar la chuleta, pero que tiene que ver con lo que dice Erasithanatos.
> Ahora bien, algunos sí comemos legumbres. La mayoría pocas; yo sí como más veces, tanto por economía (son baratas) como por los objetivos (el mío es engordar; el de la mayoría es adelgazar). Como todo, dependerá de tu tolerancia, de tu propósito y de tu actividad física. *Inflarse de habichuelas para vegetar en el sofá no es buena idea*, pero otros te aconsejarán mejor que yo.



Lo has explicado perfectamente. Como todo hay unas lineas generales pero tampoco es esto una religion.

Basar esta dieta (o cualquiera) en legumbres es un error. No deja de ser un alimento inflamatorio. El contenido de antinutrientes no es para meterselo a diario. 

De uvas a peras y bien remojadas pues te comes un cocido, igual que te puedes comer un bocata. Lo importante es llevar un orden a diario.


----------



## Gina12 (22 Ene 2018)

Para lograr algo solo hay que planearlo y ejecutarlo, aunque hay personas que sean obesas y crean que por eso jamas adelgazaran, deberían cambiar el pensamiento porque con ejercicios, y una alimentación balanceada bien hecha se lograra el objetivo deseado, ademas todo esta en querer hacerlo. Igualmente pasaría con alguien que desee aumentar su masa muscular solo es cuestión de dedicación a lo que se quiere. Y si hay algo que te hace daño y no puedes dejar de comerlo entonces deja de adquirirlo en las compras de supermercados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ene 2018)

Gina12 dijo:


> Para lograr algo solo hay que planearlo y ejecutarlo, aunque hay personas que sean obesas y crean que por eso jamas adelgazaran, deberían cambiar el pensamiento porque con ejercicios, y una alimentación balanceada bien hecha se lograra el objetivo deseado, ademas todo esta en querer hacerlo. Igualmente pasaría con alguien que desee aumentar su masa muscular solo es cuestión de dedicación a lo que se quiere. Y si hay algo que te hace daño y no puedes dejar de comerlo entonces deja de adquirirlo en las compras de supermercados.



Defina alimentación balanceada bien hecha, si es tan amabale...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (22 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Es que la comida básica se ha puesto carísima, y si intentas comprarla en tiendas "ecológicas", el presupuesto se va al doble. Es más barato comer basura en el McDonalds, Burguer King, o alguno de estos.
> 
> Y para caro los frutos secos, ahora estoy consumiendo muchos y se me va un dineral, las almendras casi puede ponerse a la altura del oro.



Pues.como encima sea la marcona te quedas así






---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 21:51 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Defina alimentación balanceada bien hecha, si es tan amabale...



Si hacemos caso a nuestros médicos, comer de todo :rolleye:


----------



## lewis (23 Ene 2018)

Son 15' escasos de audio de una conferencia de 4 horas, (los va subiendo a ivoox poco a poco) parece ser que si haces deporte como que hay que comer carbohidratos sí o sí.

SEMINARIO DR. ANTONIO HERNÁNDEZ EN BILBAO | Parte 2 en Masmusculo en mp3(19/12 a las 11:28:49) 14:27 22728856 - iVoox


----------



## bambum (23 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los vegetarianos pueden estar relativamente saludables si no lo llevan al extremo que seria el veganismo.
> 
> Si meten en la dieta huevos, algun lacteo fermentado, incluso alguno comen algo de pescado, su dieta puede ser equilibrada.
> 
> ...





Sin tratar de defender el veganismo creo que nos falta información respecto a la B12, pues nos estan suplementando sin que lo sepamos.

La B12 es un residuo producido por una bacteria. Esta termina en nuestro organismo tras ingerir agua no depurada, vegetales no pelados e higienizados en exceso y carne de animales en contacto con praderas. Como la carne que comemos la mayoria es estabulada y producida con alimentación a base de pienso. La industria inyecta la B12 en las reses para que pueda contenerla.

Y ahí la tienen. Aportación B12 suplementada ...


----------



## Erasithanatos (23 Ene 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Son 15' escasos de audio de una conferencia de 4 horas, (los va subiendo a ivoox poco a poco) parece ser que si haces deporte como que hay que comer carbohidratos sí o sí.
> 
> SEMINARIO DR. ANTONIO HERNÁNDEZ EN BILBAO | Parte 2 en Masmusculo en mp3(19/12 a las 11:28:49) 14:27 22728856 - iVoox



En las propias webs de Paleo ya se dice que para Ironman y competiciones así de "salvajes" sí se necesitan carbohidratos. O deportistas de alto rendimiento; boxeadores profesionales, futbolistas, atletas olímpicos...

Porque ya me dirás la de grasa que debería consumir un atleta que entrene mañana y tarde-noche.


----------



## Erasithanatos (24 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los vegetarianos pueden estar relativamente saludables si no lo llevan al extremo que seria el veganismo.
> 
> Si meten en la dieta huevos, algun lacteo fermentado, incluso alguno comen algo de pescado, su dieta puede ser equilibrada.
> 
> La subnormalidad del veganismo si que los lleva a la derroicion. A base de suplementos consiguen no morirse.



Ayer vi una rastafari blanca (rubia de ojos claros) comprar en Caprabo todos estos productos para veganos de tofú, salchichas vegetales, etc.

Qué derroición y pensar que hay hombres que siguen estas dietas.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Ayer vi una rastafari blanca (rubia de ojos claros) comprar en Caprabo todos estos productos para veganos de tofú, salchichas vegetales, etc.
> 
> Qué derroición y pensar que hay hombres que siguen estas dietas.



y qué tendrá que ver la imagen y el movimiento LGTB con que una persona coma o no productos de origen animal.

Subnormal no, lo siguiente :XX:


----------



## Erasithanatos (24 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y qué tendrá que ver la imagen y el movimiento LGTB con que una persona coma o no productos de origen animal.
> 
> Subnormal no, lo siguiente :XX:



Hombres sin;


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Hombres sin;



eso se lo cuentas a millones de personas que a lo largo de los siglos han comido casi nada de carne.

A millones de Chinos, Japoneses, antepasados tuyos, etc, etc, que testosterona precisamente no les faltó ni les falta.


----------



## Erasithanatos (24 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso se lo cuentas a millones de personas que a lo largo de los siglos han comido casi nada de carne.
> 
> A millones de Chinos, Japoneses, antepasados tuyos, etc, etc, que testosterona precisamente no les faltó ni les falta.



Precisamente la dieta asiática es por el omega 3 de los pescados.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Precisamente la dieta asiática es por el omega 3 de los pescados.



Millones de personas viviendo en el interior no comían mucho pescado, y aún así, la dieta tradicional de esos países es en un 80% carbohidratos, mucho pescado tampoco comían.

Por otro lado:

The effect of omega-3 supplementation on androgen profile and menstrual status in women with polycystic ovary syndrome: A randomized clinical trial



> Omega-3 supplementation could reduce serum concentrations of testosterone


----------



## Erasithanatos (24 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Millones de personas viviendo en el interior no comían mucho pescado, y aún así, la dieta tradicional de esos países es en un 80% carbohidratos, mucho pescado tampoco comían.
> 
> Por otro lado:
> 
> The effect of omega-3 supplementation on androgen profile and menstrual status in women with polycystic ovary syndrome: A randomized clinical trial



Pues una dieta basada en carbohidratos como el arroz blanco es una locura para insulinizarse está bien. 

También dicho esto mañana voy a comer arroz integral con verduras que también hago días vegetarianos, jajaja.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Pues una dieta basada en carbohidratos como el arroz blanco es una locura para insulinizarse está bien.
> 
> También dicho esto mañana voy a comer arroz integral con verduras que también hago días vegetarianos, jajaja.



por supuesto, por eso la imagen del asiático tradicional es uno tal que así:


----------



## Otto Fenix (24 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Millones de personas viviendo en el interior no comían mucho pescado, y aún así, la dieta tradicional de esos países es en un 80% carbohidratos, mucho pescado tampoco comían.
> 
> Por otro lado:
> 
> The effect of omega-3 supplementation on androgen profile and menstrual status in women with polycystic ovary syndrome: A randomized clinical trial



Tu solo te lo dices solo...

Un 20% de origen animal, que bien eh?

Eso se parece a un vegano como un huevo a una polla.

Como ya se ha comentado un vegetariano (huevos, lacteos fermentados y algo de pescado) puede estar sano, un vegano NO sin suplementos y haciendo equilibrios. Algo que decir sobre eso?


----------



## Kevinjesus (24 Ene 2018)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Leyendo al amigo Frank Suárez, indica que el proceso de desintoxicación de hidratos refinados, se realiza únicamente en 48 horas a base de queso, huevos y carne exclusivamente.
> 
> Yo no como pan ni ningún otro hc refinado, pero a quien le interese, puede intentarlo. 48 horas no parece un gran sacrificio.
> 
> Su canal de Youtube, metabolismotv, me parece muy interesante.



Yo también he dejado el pan casi al 100%; llevo semana y media y bien. Hasta he dejado temporalmente de salir a tomar café con los del trabajo porque todos se comen su pan con tomate y aceite, y si lo veo al final caigo en ello.
Desayuno un muesli casero que hago mayoritariamente con avena y le añado algún fruto seco o deshidratados, pocos. ¿Alguna recomendación de otros desayunos para variar? Que requieran muy poca preparación.
Dejé de echar azúcar a los cafés y tés hace un par de años, y eso me ha llevado a controlar las transaminasas. Ahora resulta que tengo el colesterol a 217.:´(
Dejo el pan con la esperanza de bajar algún kilo, ya veremos si merece la pena el esfuerzo.


----------



## ahoracaigo (24 Ene 2018)

En la primera página del hilo hay una tabla de "la meteo que viene" (siento mi torpeza pero no soy capaz de ponerla) en la que pone que no se recomienden las nueces. Me he quedado sorprendida, pues es el fruto seco que más como porque pensé que como fruto seco era saludable. Puede alguien explicarme por qué no lo es?

Perdón, edito porque ya se ha preguntado esto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Yo también he dejado el pan casi al 100%; llevo semana y media y bien. Hasta he dejado temporalmente de salir a tomar café con los del trabajo porque todos se comen su pan con tomate y aceite, y si lo veo al final caigo en ello.
> Desayuno un muesli casero que hago mayoritariamente con avena y le añado algún fruto seco o deshidratados, pocos. ¿Alguna recomendación de otros desayunos para variar? Que requieran muy poca preparación.
> Dejé de echar azúcar a los cafés y tés hace un par de años, y eso me ha llevado a controlar las transaminasas. Ahora resulta que tengo el colesterol a 217.:´(
> Dejo el pan con la esperanza de bajar algún kilo, ya veremos si merece la pena el esfuerzo.



Mal vas, y poco convencido te veo.

Para empezar tira el muesli a la basura. Salvo que luego corras 10 km no te hace falta para nada.

Sube la ingesta de grasas y olvidate del pan (y cereales en general).

Ejemplos de desayuno:
- Aguacate, lata de atun, aove y nueces.
- Almendras, higo seco y jamon.
- Huevos con bacon.
- Cacao puro, miel y aceite de coco virgen. Calientas agua y cucharada de cada.

Ninguno tardas mas de cinco min en prepararlo.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Tu solo te lo dices solo...
> 
> Un 20% de origen animal, que bien eh?
> 
> ...



han existido poblaciones con un porcentaje de consumo de productos animales con los que no se abastecían ni de la CDR de b12. 

Paso de poner estudios que ya puse.

Una dieta con un 80% de calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos no puede tener de ninguna de las maneras un 20% de lo que sea (cantidad o calorías) procedente de productos de origen animal.


----------



## Erasithanatos (24 Ene 2018)

Un punto en común entre vegetarianos y paleo, es que los carbohidratos refinados son una verdadera basura.


----------



## Kevinjesus (24 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mal vas, y poco convencido te veo.
> 
> Para empezar tira el muesli a la basura. Salvo que luego corras 10 km no te hace falta para nada.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco tu respuesta. Hombre, quitar cereales totalmente de mi dieta me parece extremo. No corro, pero sí nado 2 veces por semana, y me hago mi modesta calistenia en casa y tal.
No obstante, lo tendré en cuenta si veo que quitando sólo el pan no veo progresos. Me voy a dar un par de meses.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> han existido poblaciones con un porcentaje de consumo de productos animales con los que no se abastecían ni de la CDR de b12.
> 
> Paso de poner estudios que ya puse.
> 
> Una dieta con un 80% de calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos no puede tener de ninguna de las maneras un 20% de lo que sea (cantidad o calorías) procedente de productos de origen animal.



Jodete ya no tienes ni verguenza en soltar mentiras

La cdr te la metes por el ojete, y pones pruebas (no fantasias) de alguna civilizacion que viva o haya vivido sin un gramo de proteina animal a lo gilivegano style.


----------



## Futuroscuro (24 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mal vas, y poco convencido te veo.
> 
> Para empezar tira el muesli a la basura. Salvo que luego corras 10 km no te hace falta para nada.
> 
> ...




El desayuno creo que es problemático para todos los que nos estamos introduciendo en este mundo saludable. 

A primera hora me hago mi vaso de agua con cacao, pero a eso de las 10h, en el trabajo, me como algo de embutido y una fruta, y con eso hasta la comida a las 14:30h. 

¿Hay algún problema con ese embutido? Por norma general es de pavo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Te agradezco tu respuesta. Hombre, quitar cereales totalmente de mi dieta me parece extremo. No corro, pero sí nado 2 veces por semana, y me hago mi modesta calistenia en casa y tal.
> No obstante, lo tendré en cuenta si veo que quitando sólo el pan no veo progresos. Me voy a dar un par de meses.



Aqui casi todos nos tomamos nuestra paella dominguera y hemos adelgazado como hijoputas, pero cereales (avena) a diario es una forma innecesaria de ralentizar el proceso.

La cosa es simple, evitas tener picos de insulina altos a diario, tomas mas grasas y tu metabolismo te premia con una bonita via metabolica que no usabas para nada y a quemar grasa como un cabron.

Creo que asi se entiende.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 23:08 ----------




Futuroscuro dijo:


> El desayuno creo que es problemático para todos los que nos estamos introduciendo en este mundo saludable.
> 
> A primera hora me hago mi vaso de agua con cacao, pero a eso de las 10h, en el trabajo, me como algo de embutido y una fruta, y con eso hasta la comida a las 14:30h.
> 
> ¿Hay algún problema con ese embutido? Por norma general es de pavo.



Cuando empiezas tienes un mes que el cuerpo te pide dulce y tienes sensacion de hambre a todas horas.

Hay que putear al cuerpo comiendo mucho, pero justo lo que no estas acostumbrado, grasa a cascoporro.

Si lo haces bien ni llegas al mes, en un par de semanas la sensacion de hambre entre horas desaparece.

Me parece bien el cacao te pone mas pilas pero no la jodamos en el almuerzo.

Embutido o fiambre de pavo es mierda por definicion.

Almuerzos validos:
- Todo lo que sea pieza entera sin picado ni aditivos: Jamon serrano, cabecero de lomo, tocino (mejor iberico).
- Frutos secos: almendras, avellanas, nueces.
- Frutas desecadas: higos secos, orejones. Son ideales para los primeros dias de mono. Altos en fibra y hidratos que se absorven lentos.
- Huevos duros, tortillas (calabacin, berengena) de patata no.

Los embutidos si son caseros o artesanales (chorizos, morcillas, salchicas) con seguridad total de que no contienen azucar, harinas o lacteos son validos. Cuidado que salvo la morcilla (sangre y cebolla) el resto te la meten doblada.

Fiambres de pavo p.e. son una puta mierda rellena de harina y mierdangas varias y bajo en grasas...ni con un palo por favor.

Teniendo claro que no se puede tocar ni azucar, ni harinas ni procesados...Reprogramacion:
- Come todo lo que te de la gana SIN LIMITE.
- Come hasta saciarte, lo de las calorias es un puto bulo.
- Come alto en grasa, huye de pechuguitas, busca cortes grasos. Hinchate a aove, aceite de coco, tocino y frutos secos, aguacates...
- Los frutos secos es vuestro nuevo pan. Puñadito de almendras, nueces, pistachos, avellanas...en todas las comidas.

A comer como bestias y no engordar no tiene ningun misterio mas que dejar de envenenaos.

Legumbres, patatas y arroz pueden formar parte de una dieta saludable, pero mientras perdeis peso deben de ser algo marginal. Arroz una vez semana vale, patatas fuera unos meses y legumbres tambien.

Pd. Ya os adelanto que lo de almorzar se pasa despues de comer limpio unos meses. Despues si se quiere se almuerza pero no tendreis sensacion de hambre ni os lo pide el cuerpo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (25 Ene 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Yo también he dejado el pan casi al 100%; llevo semana y media y bien. Hasta he dejado temporalmente de salir a tomar café con los del trabajo porque todos se comen su pan con tomate y aceite, y si lo veo al final caigo en ello.
> Desayuno un muesli casero que hago mayoritariamente con avena y le añado algún fruto seco o deshidratados, pocos. ¿Alguna recomendación de otros desayunos para variar? Que requieran muy poca preparación.
> Dejé de echar azúcar a los cafés y tés hace un par de años, y eso me ha llevado a controlar las transaminasas.* Ahora resulta que tengo el colesterol a 217*.:´(
> Dejo el pan con la esperanza de bajar algún kilo, ya veremos si merece la pena el esfuerzo.



Pero eso no es muy alto ¿no? :: Aunque claro como cada poco tiempo van bajando los límites a ver si nos empastillan a todos pues...


----------



## boogie boom (25 Ene 2018)

217 es un colesterol perfecto, si el HDL es de más de 50 (y más HDL mejor claro).

Solo un apunte más, casi todos los embutidos, hasta los comprados en la charcutería (son la misma mierda en general), contienen dextrosa (glucosa).


----------



## Kevinjesus (25 Ene 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> 217 es un colesterol perfecto, si el HDL es de más de 50 (y más HDL mejor claro).
> 
> Solo un apunte más, casi todos los embutidos, hasta los comprados en la charcutería (son la misma mierda en general), contienen dextrosa (glucosa).



HDL=58
LDL=142
col. total=217
triglicéridos=84


----------



## boogie boom (25 Ene 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> HDL=58
> LDL=142
> col. total=217
> triglicéridos=84



Lo dicho, está perfecto. Mete si quieres los datos en esta calculadora de colesterol:

calculadora de colesterol ldl | Me gusta estar bien

y comprueba los ratios. Yo tengo 270 y también me sale bien, todo depende de la proporción de HDL y LDL, no del colesterol total.


----------



## Cormac (26 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> - Come todo lo que te de la gana SIN LIMITE.
> - Come hasta saciarte, lo de las calorias es un puto bulo.
> - Come alto en grasa, huye de pechuguitas, busca cortes grasos. Hinchate a aove, aceite de coco, tocino y frutos secos, aguacates...
> - Los frutos secos es vuestro nuevo pan. Puñadito de almendras, nueces, pistachos, avellanas...en todas las comidas.
> ...



Claro que sí, guapi!
Lo dice uno que tiene que dejar de comer para que no haya efecto rebote. :XX:
International society of sports nutrition position stand: diets and body composition. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Cormac (26 Ene 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Pregunto sin intención de polemizar..
> Es esta dieta que practicais un estado de cetosis permanente?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a los que aportais



No. En cuanto se pasa aproximadamente de 50 gramos de hidratos te sales de la cetosis.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Ene 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi!
> Lo dice uno que tiene que dejar de comer para que no haya efecto rebote. :XX:
> International society of sports nutrition position stand: diets and body composition. - PubMed - NCBI



Que hay de nuevo viejo! Cuanto tiempo sin hacernos el honor de pasar por aqui.

Pues me encanta exponer ese curioso fenomeno para que entreis al trapo juas.

Pues por mucho que os joda a los comepanes es exactamente lo que ocurre. Adelgazamos al tiempo que comemos la cantidad que nos sale de los cojones. Sin dietas de endocrino hipocaloricas ni mariconadas.

Yo llevo alimentandome limpio casi cinco años y aun estoy por ver el efecto dopler ese del que hablas, ni lo he visto ni se espera.

Partiendo de 102 kilos llegue a pesar 85 comiendo el doble de calorias de lo que estoy acostumbrado a ver en algunas dietas de endocrino. En ese peso voluntariamente meti hidratos de patatas y un bocata a la semana. La cosa se estabilizo en 87-88 kilos que es donde me veo bien. Desde el primer año siempre he comido dos veces al dia (16/8) con una ingesta media diaria de 2500 cal (unos dias mas otros menos (2000-3000 cal).

Estos datos ya los aporte porque el primer año me acostumbre a meterlo todo en una app cuentacalorias. Y todo esto haciendo todo lo contrario a lo que aconseja la oficialidad. A saber:

- Cuidao con las grasas, come 50-60% de hidratos... yo un 50-60% grasas de calidad.
- Come 5 veces al dia... con 2 ya va bien la cosa.
- Cuidado con las hipoglucemias cuando estas mas de cuatro horas sin comer... yo 16 a diario sin despeinarme.

Ahora si quieres hablamos de rebotes. En estos años los rebotes los he tenido en verano dos o tres kilos (ohh que rebotazo ) y unicamente porque con el calor me ponia fino a cervezas. Este verano le tire mas al verdejo y no hubo tal rebote.

Para ceporros explico que la cerveza tiene un IG de 110, es cereal en vena (esta buena la jodia ) y el vino creo que es un IG=0. La cosa esta clarita, pico de azucar en sangre, aparicion de insulina y a almacenar esa glucosa como grasa abdominal.

Pues bien incluso con cerveza por medio mi alimentacion es ordenada y no he pasado de esos 2-3 kilos de mas...me parto cuando me hablan de rebotes. 

Segun tu ya deberia pesar 105 kilos que es lo que les pasa a los que confian en su buen doctor y les pone una dieta hipocalorica de 1200 calorias (subnormalidad supina). Despues de tan milagrosa dieta y meses de sufrimiento adelgazan y al año estan igual o peor. Eso son REBOTES amigo. Tengo mil ejemplos en amigos cercanos.

Nosotros no tenemos ese problema llegamos a un equilibrio metabolico sin esfuerzo y comiendo bien en cantidad y calidad, y te puedes pasar un finde o incluso un verano y las variaciones de peso son ridiculas.

Luego el tema del ayuno no significa que por hacer uno o dos dias a la semana ayuno 24 h estemos consumiendo menos calorias, que por otro lado eso nos la suda. Te aseguro que comiendo una o dos veces al dia paso igualmente de 2000 y otros dias llego a 3000. 

Te reitero que conte un tiempo por curiosidad pero ya vi que era algo inutil. Como si mi cuerpo me lo pide y cuando me lo pide y en la cantidad que deseo, y mi peso no se mueve de un estrecho rango desde hace cinco años.

Ni el mejor endocrino oficialisto ve ni vera estos resultados ni en sus sueños mas humedos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 18:50 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> No. En cuanto se pasa aproximadamente de 50 gramos de hidratos te sales de la cetosis.



Bueno dependiendo de como repartas en el dia esos 50 gramos puede ser. Lo normal si haces una cetogenica es no pasar de 20-30 gramos.

Para que quede claro yo no la hago, lo mio es una paleo y a veces mas bien una 'primal' y estoy en 100 gr de hidratos al dia. No no estamos en cetosis todo el dia, solo algunas horas al dia, y mas el dia de ayuno 24h evidentemente.

Pd. Se me olvidaba, explica que cojones demuestra ese link del pubmed que no es que aclare mucho (lo he leido). En que parrafo hay que fijarse? Ya que estas esfuerzate un poco.


----------



## Cormac (26 Ene 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que hay de nuevo viejo! Cuanto tiempo sin hacernos el honor de pasar por aqui.
> 
> Pues me encanta exponer ese curioso fenomeno para que entreis al trapo juas.
> 
> ...



Pero si tú mismo reconociste, implicidamente, que no estabas a mi nivel. Tu excusa fue que "yo no hago abdominales"
Si comes 100 gramos de hidratos al día estás haciendo una low carb de libro.
¿Cuántos carbohidratos tiene la dieta baja en carbohidratos? - Diet Doctor
Lo de Pubmed sino lo entiendes, que te lo expliquen, que mo voy a perder el tiempo con sucnorls.
Lo dicho, sin ayunar (dejar de comer) y sin hacer low carb, y me cuentas lo del "equilibrio metabólico"


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Ene 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero si tú mismo reconociste, implicidamente, que no estabas a mi nivel. Tu excusa fue que "yo no hago abdominales"
> Si comes 100 gramos de hidratos al día estás haciendo una low carb de libro.
> ¿Cuántos carbohidratos tiene la dieta baja en carbohidratos? - Diet Doctor
> Lo de Pubmed sino lo entiendes, que te lo expliquen, que mo voy a perder el tiempo con sucnorls.
> Lo dicho, sin ayunar (dejar de comer) y sin hacer low carb, y me cuentas lo del "equilibrio metabólico"



Joder si despues de 1000 paginas aun haces comentarios de este tipo haztelo mirar.

Claro que es una dieta lowcarb segun las guias oficiales de la dichosa piramide. Segun esos lumbreras hay que comer trigo en todas las comidas todos los dias.

Siguiendo esas guias tenemos una epidemia de obesidad y diabetes. Si vamos a una cosa logica y coherente lo mio en una dieta moderada en carbos y proteinas y alta en grasas, ni mas ni 'memos'.

Digo moderada porque saco todos los hidratos de tuberculos, verduras, fruta y frutos secos y sale una cantidad aprox de 100 gramos dias, que no esta nada mal. Luego ya tienes lo que se llama dieta cetogenica (menos de 30 gr dia) que algunos conforeros practican pero no es mi caso.

Si me explicas donde esta el problema en sacar los hidratos de fuentes no refinadas y obtener la mayor parte de la energia de grasas saludables (la mayor parte de origen vegetal), si lo explicas, quiza entienda tu critica.

Lo de tu nivel no se que es, yo estoy en mi peso y realizo mucha actividad fisica pero no a nivel deportivo.

Luego sinceramente, poner un link de pubmed sin defender su contenido deja mucho que desear. Lo siento pero eso es humo. Recuerda que el hilo no lo leo yo solo y habra gente que no le vera mucho sentido igual que yo.

Si me demuestras que ayunar un dia mes o a la semana tiene algun tipo de perjuicio lo tomare en cuenta.

Gracias por tus criticas que enriquecen el hilo pero ya que entras dale algo mas de contenido.


----------



## Ultra Chad (27 Ene 2018)

Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy

*Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy*







Fíjate bien en la foto. Es una instantánea de la piscina del Parque Sindical de Madrid en algún verano de finales de los cincuenta. La foto circula por redes sociales en cuentas sobre historia y fotos antiguas y hasta en Forocoches han caído en la cuenta de un detalle que salta a la vista. ¿Lo has visto ya?​
*En la foto de la piscina del Parque Sindical no hay ni una sola persona con sobrepeso*


Fotos modernas:












Eso si, el artículo, mete en el mismo saco al azúcar que a la grasa ::::::


----------



## Futuroscuro (27 Ene 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy
> 
> *Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy*
> 
> ...



Vaya brazacos se gastaban los niñatos de antes, ahora para tener esos brazos te tienes que gastar una fortuna en comida que no sea basura y matarte en el gimnasio. Vamos para atrás en vez de para adelante.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ene 2018)

se ponían ciegos a sardinas, ese es el secreto.

y el pan era de trigo de verdad.

el azúcar, cara.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Ene 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> se ponían ciegos a sardinas, ese es el secreto.
> 
> y el pan era de trigo de verdad.
> 
> el azúcar, cara.



Azúcar se comía con todo, las cosas como son. Si hasta yo llegué a merendar aquellas catas de pan, aceite y azúcar, cuando no la empapaban de vino...


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ene 2018)

azúcar de remolacha, antes la de caña era un lujo.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Ene 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> azúcar de remolacha, antes la de caña era un lujo.



Azúcar, no sé cuál era, pero era azúcar. Al café por cucharadas y a las tortas por puñados. 

La clave de aquella generación hay que buscarla en la genética: fueron supervivientes. Y eso marca.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ene 2018)

y la generación actual hijos de supervivientes, habría gordos pero pocos.[


----------



## Erasithanatos (28 Ene 2018)

¿Qué opináis del café, hamijos?

He estado leyendo y se ve que el café acelera y aumenta los procesos de autofagia para maximizar los efectos de un ayuno y que el cuerpo se "autocoma" todas las porquerías que vamos acumulando del día día. 

Acute high-caffeine exposure increases autophagic flux and reduces protein synthesis in C2C12 skeletal myotubes. - PubMed - NCBI

Coffee induces autophagy in vivo. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ene 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy
> 
> *Lo que nos cuenta esta foto de ayer sobre nuestra salud de hoy*
> 
> ...



El artículo no tiene desperdicio. Acierta en el análisis simple: estamos más gordos. Pero es un cúmulo de barbaridades en cuanto a las causas y las soluciones, ya que afirma que estábamos delgados por consumir pocas grasas y muchos cereales, cuando la realidad es que el pan que se comía era de trigo auténtico poco refinado, y se comía si no había más remedio, ya que la gente prefería la carne de calidad, y se olvidan del cerdo, todo se hacía con aceites y manteca de cerdo así como mantequilla. La grasofobia es lo que nos lleva a la obesidad y no al revés como apuntan aquí.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Ene 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del café, hamijos?
> 
> He estado leyendo y se ve que el café acelera y aumenta los procesos de autofagia para maximizar los efectos de un ayuno y que el cuerpo se "autocoma" todas las porquerías que vamos acumulando del día día.
> 
> ...



Supongo que el mío será un caso a parte, pero a mí un café en ayunas me tumba. :: Demasiada sensibilidad a la cafeína, supongo. Hasta los Frenadoles me provocan 'sobresaltos'. Por eso dejé de tomarlos.


----------



## Lausengier (28 Ene 2018)

Hoy 30 km por debajo de 4' x km en competición y sin hidratos de carbono de desayuno, pero diría que me han faltado porque del 21 al 30 me ha costado mucho mantener el ritmo incluso con un gel que me he tomado. Ahora probaré con hidratos de carbono la próxima8:8:


----------



## merkawoman (28 Ene 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Hoy 30 km por debajo de 4' x km en competición y sin hidratos de carbono de desayuno, pero diría que me han faltado porque del 21 al 30 me ha costado mucho mantener el ritmo incluso con un gel que me he tomado. Ahora probaré con hidratos de carbono la próxima8:8:



Un gel de unos 30g son unas 100kcal, que por debajo de 4' no creo que de para mas de 2km......


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ene 2018)

J.D.Tippit dijo:


> Ahora sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y un pan con cero centeno y cero trigo como que no?


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> *Pregunto sin intención de polemizar..
> Es esta dieta que practicais un estado de cetosis permanente?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a los que aportais*



Aquí no se practica ningún tipo de dieta homogénea porque si lees bien el único punto de unión en el hilo es evitar todo lo posible comida basura, procesados, azúcar, grasas trans y adulteradas y similares. Eso no es dieta ni nada que se le parezca sino tener sentido común. Después unos toman más carbohidratos y otros menos.

Dicho esto, la cetosis es cuando el hígado y en menor proporción el riñón producen cuerpos cetónicos. Esto lo hacen para proporcionar energía al organismo en situaciones de bajo nivel de glucosa disponible en sangre. 

Para entrar en cetosis hay que agotar completamente las reservas de glucógeno del cuerpo. Según la capacidad de cada cual en almacenar glucógeno (por ejemplo más deportista más capacidad de almacenar glucógeno) al eliminar los carbohidratos se puede tardar más o menos tiempo, la norma general suelen ser de 3 a 10 días.

Pero después hay muchísima gente que llega a la cetosis incluso después de muchos años. Esto les suele terminar sucediendo sobre todo a gente que lleva una lowcarb y practica deporte. Como los carbohidratos que toman no son suficientes para volver a rellenar las reservas de glucógeno gastadas, muy lentamente estas van disminuyendo hasta que un día se agotan completamente y entran en cetosis. En ese momento el deportista notará que sin razón aparente desciende su rendimiento y marcas deportivas.

Yo no recomiendo la cetosis salvo al principio si te sobra mucho peso o si se es muy adicto al azúcar porque al principio se pierde mucha grasa con ella y eso sive de estímulo y porque es la mejor manera y más rápìda de quitarte el mono. Después a la larga vas a llegar al mismo sitio con una cetosis que con una dieta con los carbohidratos que necesitas según tu actividad diaria. Con la ventaja en mi opinión de que no estar en cetosis es menos restrictivo para el organismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aquí no se practica ningún tipo de dieta homogénea porque si lees bien el único punto de unión en el hilo es evitar todo lo posible comida basura, procesados, azúcar, grasas trans y adulteradas y similares. Eso no es dieta ni nada que se le parezca sino tener sentido común. Después unos toman más carbohidratos y otros menos.
> 
> Dicho esto, la cetosis es cuando el hígado y en menor proporción el riñón producen cuerpos cetónicos. Esto lo hacen para proporcionar energía al organismo en situaciones de bajo nivel de glucosa disponible en sangre.
> 
> ...



A lo dicho, sólo una puntualización.

En realidad, para entrar en cetosis no es necesario haber agotado el glucógeno muscular, basta con que se agote el glucógeno hepático.

Esto es así porque una vez almacenado en el músculo, el glucógeno no tiene forma de volver al torrente sanguíneo.

Lo que sí que es cierto es que, durante la cetosis, la producción de glucosa vía gluconeogénesis "no da" para reponer el glucógeno muscular que se vaya gastando, y una vez el glucógeno muscular se agota, el rendimiento máximo cae porque se hace imposible la vía anaerobia.

Ahora, se puede rendir al 100% en cetosis, pero siempre y cuando las reservas de glucógeno *muscular* no estén vacías


----------



## boogie boom (29 Ene 2018)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tienen miedo, el ataque es brutal, saben que la sociedad esta formada por retrasados, da miedo esto.
> 
> Anthony Warner: El chef que destapa las mentiras y los peligros de la industria &apos;saludable&apos;



Buscas al pringao este en google y casualmente sale en 7 periódicos españoles en menos de una semana. Un tío al que en españa no conoce ni dios de repente es entrevistado en madrid por todos los periódicos españoles de tirada nacional. Qué casualidad, ¿no?

El hijo de fruta se dedica a confundir al personal para que los nuevos hallazgos sobre nutrición, con estudios serios, se queden en agua de borrajas.

Están nerviosos. Sin duda.

PD: El chef cabreao... claro si tiene que quitar las harinas y el azúcar empiezan a ponerse las cuentas más jodidas en su restaurante de comida basura. Ver para creer.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *A lo dicho, sólo una puntualización.
> 
> En realidad, para entrar en cetosis no es necesario haber agotado el glucógeno muscular, basta con que se agote el glucógeno hepático.
> 
> ...



Es que el glucógeno muscular no tiene ningún motivo para volver al torrente sanguíneo ya que su función es la de alimentar al músculo durante sus contracciones. Su composición también es distinta ya que es más abundante en aminoácidos ramificados porque estos son esenciales para evitar en lo posible la catabolización muscular durante los esfuerzos.

Ya te he dicho alguna vez que tú dominas muchísimo la teoría pero la práctica ya no tanto. Y la práctica nos dice que entrando en cetosis es bastante complicado compensar las reservas de glucógeno muscular ya que los alimentos preferidos por el organismo para hacerlo son los que se suelen restringir para entrar en cetosis.

Alimentos preferidos por el organismo para compensar el glucógeno muscular:

- Pasta, cereales, arroz, patatas-

Alimentos preferidos por el organismo para rellenar el glucógeno hepático:

- Fruta, miel, cereales.

Como digo, si llevas un estilo de vida deportista se hace bastante complicado compensar el glucógeno muscular estando en cetosis o low carb. A corto y medio plazo esto no se suele notar pero a la larga supone una bajada de rendimiento deportivo.

Esto que digo le ha pasado a más de uno de los que anda por este hilo y que me han comentado en privado su bajada de rendimiento y marcas y cuya solución es bastante sencilla que no es otra que lo que repito siempre, adecuar tu consumo de carbohidratos a tu actividad diaria. Si haces deporte tienes que tomar más carbohidratos, la cantidad ya depende de tus objetivos en el deporte. Pero practicar deporte a nivel competitivo aunque sea a nivel aficionado sin la cantidad adecuada de carbohidratos no es muy buena idea como más de uno que anda por aquí ya se ha dado cuenta.

Se puede hacer deporte perfectamente estando en cetosis pero la condición indispensable es ir con el freno de mano puesto osease que te importen un pimiento tus marcas osease entrenar y/o competir casi siempre en el umbral donde no necesitas tirar del glucógeno muscular o no tirar mucho de él y por tanto no le agotes o le agotes poquito y lo puedas compensar. Pero si intentas entrenar en un umbral muy alto tarde o temprano llegará el momento que bajará drasticamente tu rendimiento.

Yo esto lo se a la perfección y por eso entreno en alta intensidad solo de higos a brevas, la mayoría de los entrenos los hago en un umbral "cómodo" (70-85%) lo que pasa es que la gente te ve que manejas más peso o corres más deprisa que ellos y se cree que vas a tope pero eso es por la adaptación después de tantos años de práctica deportiva. Lo que es ultraintenso para unos puede ser "cómodo" para mí y lo que es ultraintenso para mí puede ser "cómodo" para los que estén en los escalones superiores a mí. Esto es así.

Saludos.


----------



## Lausengier (29 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el glucógeno muscular no tiene ningún motivo para volver al torrente sanguíneo ya que su función es la de alimentar al músculo durante sus contracciones. Su composición también es distinta ya que es más abundante en aminoácidos ramificados porque estos son esenciales para evitar en lo posible la catabolización muscular durante los esfuerzos.
> 
> Ya te he dicho alguna vez que tú dominas muchísimo la teoría pero la práctica ya no tanto. Y la práctica nos dice que entrando en cetosis es bastante complicado compensar las reservas de glucógeno muscular ya que los alimentos preferidos por el organismo para hacerlo son los que se suelen restringir para entrar en cetosis.
> 
> ...



Yo en el tema series no he notado bajada de rendimiento, pero ayer en el 30 k flaqueé desde el 20. También voy un poco justo de km por una lesión muscular en navidad. De todas maneras tienes razón, comeré cereales de grano entero antes de correr duro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ene 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Yo en el tema series no he notado bajada de rendimiento, pero ayer en el 30 k flaqueé desde el 20. También voy un poco justo de km por una lesión muscular en navidad. De todas maneras tienes razón, comeré cereales de grano entero antes de correr duro.



Me voy a meter en temas deportivos que no es lo mio, pero... como opciones no proinflamatorias: boniato, calabaza, higos secos, anacardos(30%hc), fruta, incluso arroz y patatas, en ese orden.

Que cuando leo hidratos de carbono y salen los cereales como que me chirria que penseis que no existen otras fuentes mas saludables.

Podeis leer los trabajos de Loren Cordain que si se dedicaba como profesional a alimentacion en el deporte.


----------



## merkawoman (29 Ene 2018)

Yo 1h antes de salir a correr me hago unas tortas adaptando una receta de galletas que puso el conforero antonio estrada, la he "engrasao" un poco, y pasan de ser galletas a tortas: 

un platano grande+cucharada sopera cacao puro+cucharada sopera aceite coco+copos avena integral hasta que la masa espese fuerte, con un platano grande salen 4 tortas de tamaño hamburguesa, las horneo 10' a 200C.

Anda si se nota...........ya partiendo de unos niveles de recarga a priori adecuados para la distancia.

PD: cuidado con la fibra en carreras:S


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> *Yo en el tema series no he notado bajada de rendimiento, pero ayer en el 30 k flaqueé desde el 20. También voy un poco justo de km por una lesión muscular en navidad. De todas maneras tienes razón, comeré cereales de grano entero antes de correr duro.*



Tampoco hace falta tomar cereales para tener buenos resultados, si acaso unos pocos copos de avena. Arroz y patatas funcionan muy bien. Es lo que hago yo normalmente, arroz-patatas-unos pocos copos de avena.

Hay que buscar el punto y que es lo más importante si salud y rendimiento. Yo al menos lo tengo clarísimo y lo primero es la salud, los demás pues no lo se.

Rendir a tope y salud son practicamente incompatibles, eso ya te lo adelanto yo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 23:28 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Me voy a meter en temas deportivos que no es lo mio, pero... como opciones no proinflamatorias: boniato, calabaza, higos secos, anacardos(30%hc), fruta, incluso arroz y patatas, en ese orden.
> 
> Que cuando leo hidratos de carbono y salen los cereales como que me chirria que penseis que no existen otras fuentes mas saludables.
> 
> Podeis leer los trabajos de Loren Cordain que si se dedicaba como profesional a alimentacion en el deporte.*



Excepto el arroz y la patata todo lo que pones no son ni de lejos las mejores opicones para recargar el glucógeno muscular. 

La fruta es una gran opción para el glucógeno del hígado pero para el muscular es que ni de coña.

Lo mejor es sin duda la pasta y todos sus derivados y por eso casi todos los deportistas se ponen finos mandarinos a comerla, pero claro tiene sus inconvenientes en cuestión de salud. Así es la vida y no se puede tener siempre todo y hay que elegir.

En el deporte profesional no te dan dinero por tener las mejores analìticas y la mejor salud sino por ganar o quedar en el mejor puesto posible, eso es lo que parece que mucha gente no entendeis.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ene 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que el glucógeno muscular no tiene ningún motivo para volver al torrente sanguíneo ya que su función es la de alimentar al músculo durante sus contracciones. Su composición también es distinta ya que es más abundante en aminoácidos ramificados porque estos son esenciales para evitar en lo posible la catabolización muscular durante los esfuerzos.
> 
> Ya te he dicho alguna vez que tú dominas muchísimo la teoría pero la práctica ya no tanto. Y la práctica nos dice que entrando en cetosis es bastante complicado compensar las reservas de glucógeno muscular ya que los alimentos preferidos por el organismo para hacerlo son los que se suelen restringir para entrar en cetosis.
> 
> ...



Si estamos de acuerdo.

La puntualización era para aclarar que se puede entrar en cetosis y tener a tope las reservas de glucógeno muscular, y que en ese estado se rinde exactamente igual (obviamente, mientras duren esas reservas de glucógeno muscular).

Obviamente, ese estado es transitorio, porque al llevar una alimentación baja o muy baja en HC no estás reponiendo el glucógeno que gastes, y al final lo agotas...

En tu caso, lo mismo lo agotarías en una sesión de entreno, en el mío, me duraría el glucógeno para... pues ahora mismo, para siempre, porque estoy en modo perro 

El tema, en efecto, es buscar un nivel de HC adecuado a la actividad física, de suerte que se reponga el glucógeno muscular perdido.

Incluso es posible mantener la cetosis consumiendo cantidades no despreciables de HC, porque mientras el hígado siga "seco", la producción de cuerpos cetónicos se sostiene, y mientras los músculos estén trabajados, _se van a pedir_ toda la glucosa disponible para fabricar más glucógeno.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> La puntualización era para aclarar que se puede entrar en cetosis y tener a tope las reservas de glucógeno muscular, y que en ese estado se rinde exactamente igual (obviamente, mientras duren esas reservas de glucógeno muscular).
> 
> ...



Creo que no
primero quemas el glucogeno muscular y despues el hepatico
Esta es la ultima reserva y una vez consumida se producen cetonas
Otra cosa es que hagas deporte y la noche antes salgas de cetosis cargando el higado y los musculos de glucogeno para tener mas fuerza.
Asi mejoras el rendimiento deportivo


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2018)

> Yo esto lo se a la perfección y por eso entreno en alta intensidad solo de higos a brevas, la mayoría de los entrenos los hago en un umbral "cómodo" (70-85%)



 80% ya es rango de fuerza, en cetosis o con pocas reservas de glucógeno lo veo jodido.

Para el rendimiento deportivo y no engordar lo más sano es no pasarse con las calorías ni con las grasas, que se almacenan de forma mucho más eficiente que los carbohidratos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2018)

VOTIN dijo:


> Creo que no
> primero quemas el glucogeno muscular y despues el hepatico
> Esta es la ultima reserva y una vez consumida se producen cetonas
> Otra cosa es que hagas deporte y la noche antes salgas de cetosis cargando el higado y los musculos de glucogeno para tener mas fuerza.
> Asi mejoras el rendimiento deportivo



Cree usted mal.

El glucógeno muscular sólo se utiliza para la alimentación del propio músculo.

El glucógeno hepático se utiliza para mantener estable el nivel de glucosa en sangre, habida cuenta que ésta está saliendo continuamente hacia los tejidos para alimentarlos.

La cetosis se da cuando el glucógeno hepático está bajo (ni siquiera agotado, en realidad), cosa que puede suceder perfectamente aunque el glucógeno muscular siga (casi) a tope.


----------



## sindios (31 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La cetosis se da cuando el glucógeno hepático está bajo (ni siquiera agotado, en realidad), cosa que puede suceder perfectamente aunque el glucógeno muscular siga (casi) a tope.



¿En un ayuno intermitente, tipo 16/8, se entraría en cetosis, aunque sea leve o de corta duración?


----------



## merkawoman (31 Ene 2018)

sindios dijo:


> ¿En un ayuno intermitente, tipo 16/8, se entraría en cetosis, aunque sea leve o de corta duración?



Depende de tu ingesta de carbos y el consumo de estos, yo con un 16/8 no entro.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cree usted mal.
> 
> El glucógeno muscular sólo se utiliza para la alimentación del propio músculo.
> 
> ...



Rendimiento deportivo: glucógeno muscular y consumo proteico | Apunts Medicina de l'Esport (Castellano)
Siento volver a discrepar,buena parte del glucogeno que se utiliza tambien sale del higado en actividades musculares

""Como consecuencia del ejercicio no sólo se afecta el glucógeno muscular, sino que una buena parte del glucógeno hepático se moviliza17. Si tras la sesión de entrenamiento estas reservas energéticas no son suficientemente reemplazadas para la siguiente sesión, habrá una pérdida de rendimiento deportivo.""""

De todas formas seria necesaria la aportacion sobre este tema de algun erudito


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2018)

VOTIN dijo:


> Rendimiento deportivo: glucógeno muscular y consumo proteico | Apunts Medicina de l'Esport (Castellano)
> Siento volver a discrepar,buena parte del glucogeno que se utiliza tambien sale del higado en actividades musculares
> 
> ""Como consecuencia del ejercicio no sólo se afecta el glucógeno muscular, sino que una buena parte del glucógeno hepático se moviliza17. Si tras la sesión de entrenamiento estas reservas energéticas no son suficientemente reemplazadas para la siguiente sesión, habrá una pérdida de rendimiento deportivo.""""
> ...



En realidad no discrepa, sólo le patina un poco la lógica.

Yo afirmo que *el glucógeno muscular sólo se utiliza para la alimentación del propio músculo*.

Eso no es lo mismo que lo que usted me atribuye, *que sólo el glucógeno muscular se utilice para la alimentación del músculo*, sino que el glucógeno muscular no se usa para nada más.

Mi afirmación de que el glucógeno hepático se usa para mantener estable el nivel de glucosa en sangre, en tanto la glucosa está continuamente saliendo de la sangre hacia los tejidos *no deja fuera el tejido muscular*.

El caso es que el rendimiento atlético está íntimamente ligado a las reservas de glucógeno muscular, porque éstas condicionan la posibilidad de acceder a la *vía anaerobia*, imprescindible para alcanzar la potencia máxima del músculo, y no tanto al glucógeno hepático, ya que el flujo de energía de la sangre hacia el músculo no es significativamente menor cuando se da en forma de glucosa que cuando se da en forma de cuerpos cetónicos.

Así, es perfectamente posible el rendimiento óptimo en ayunas, siempre y cuando:

a) existan reservas de glucógeno muscular 
b) dichas reservas no se agoten durante la actividad física


----------



## sindios (31 Ene 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Depende de tu ingesta de carbos y el consumo de estos, yo con un 16/8 no entro.



Es que había leido que sí, que el glucógeno hepático se agota en horas con una actividad física normal.

Pues no sé si será cetosis o no, pero que el cuerpo quema grasas en ayuno 16/8 está demostrado. Se pierde "el flotador" a una velocidad... Sé que influye el déficit calórico del ayuno, el ejercicio, la mejor alimentación, etc


----------



## zapatitos (31 Ene 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *80% ya es rango de fuerza, en cetosis o con pocas reservas de glucógeno lo veo jodido.
> 
> Para el rendimiento deportivo y no engordar lo más sano es no pasarse con las calorías ni con las grasas, que se almacenan de forma mucho más eficiente que los carbohidratos.*



Eso ya depende de tu adaptación al deporte, para una persona nada habituada al deporte 70 e incluso el 60% puede ser alta intensidad, una persona que lleve practicando muchos años deporte con cierto interés al 80% puede ir "cómodo" y los deportistas ya de gran nivel pueden acercarse incluso al 90%. 

El quid de la cuestión es ser realista con tu verdadero nivel y actuar en consecuencia. Se puede mejorar muchísimo deportivamente hablando estando en lowcarb o en cetosis, no tanto como yendo de carbos hasta las orejas pero se puede mejorar muchísimo. Sin embargo tienes que entrenar más inteligentemente que los carbohidrateros y ya no digo con los que utilizan ayudas químicas. Estos se pueden permitir hacer entrenamientos que a un lowcarb jamás se le deberían ocurrir, simplemente porque pueden hacerlo ya que llevan el combustible adecuado para hacerlo.

Lo demás que dices es tan absurdo que no merece la pena ni comentarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (1 Feb 2018)

sindios dijo:


> Es que había leido que sí, que el glucógeno hepático se agota en horas con una actividad física normal.
> 
> Pues no sé si será cetosis o no, *pero que el cuerpo quema grasas en ayuno 16/8 está demostrado. Se pierde "el flotador" a una velocidad... Sé que influye el déficit calórico del ayuno, el ejercicio, la mejor alimentación*, etc



Buenas,

Estoy interesando en el AI, desde finales de verano pasado he hecho con cierta frecuencia un 12/12, quizás 10/14, pero no he notado una gran mejoría en bajar el flotador, que es lo último que me falta. Si he notado una evidente mejora de capacidad intelectual, por ejemplo, lo cual me sorprendió muy gratamente, estar en mitad de una reunión matinal con temas sesudos y ser capaz de estar atento y entrar en aquello que me interesaba en en el momento y la forma deseada. 

Pero sigo pensando, un ayuno 16 8 no deja de ser una restricción calórica importante, y lo que yo quiero es ganar músculo. Desde que voy al gym y en los tiempos anteriores a todo tipo de dieta paleo siempre ganaba musculatura comiendo a saco y entrenando fuerte, pero siempre empeorando el perímetro abdominal.

¿Existe forma de ganar masa magra y músculo con un ayuno 16 8?

¿debería atiborrarme en la ventana de alimentación para ello?

Un saludo y gracias por los consejos que me podais dar.


----------



## sindios (2 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy interesando en el AI, desde finales de verano pasado he hecho con cierta frecuencia un 12/12, quizás 10/14, pero no he notado una gran mejoría en bajar el flotador, que es lo último que me falta. Si he notado una evidente mejora de capacidad intelectual, por ejemplo, lo cual me sorprendió muy gratamente, estar en mitad de una reunión matinal con temas sesudos y ser capaz de estar atento y entrar en aquello que me interesaba en en el momento y la forma deseada.
> 
> ...



Mientras vienen los expertos te voy dando mi opinión.
Creo que un AI 16/8 combinado con una dieta baja en carbohidratos y haciendo ejercicios de musculación, pero con más intensidad, tipo HIIT o, incluso, HIST, te harán ganar músculo y perder grasa.
Yo es que voy por partes, primero me enfoco en quitarme lo poco de flotador que me queda (que con aeróbico no se me iba) y luego quiero ganar algo de músculo, pero por salud, no por estética.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy interesando en el AI, desde finales de verano pasado he hecho con cierta frecuencia un 12/12, quizás 10/14, pero no he notado una gran mejoría en bajar el flotador, que es lo último que me falta. Si he notado una evidente mejora de capacidad intelectual, por ejemplo, lo cual me sorprendió muy gratamente, estar en mitad de una reunión matinal con temas sesudos y ser capaz de estar atento y entrar en aquello que me interesaba en en el momento y la forma deseada.
> 
> ...



En resumidas cuentas:
- El AI aumenta la testosterona
- Activa la oxidación de grasas como fuente de energía.
- No se quema músculo
- Activa la autofagia celular y con ello la regeneración celular y todo lo que eso conlleva.
- No es restricción calórica. Solo que comes dos veces o una vez al día todo lo que antes comias en 3 o 4 comidas.

Yo creo que para empezar con esto uno se hace a la idea de que proporciona incialmente el AI


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Estoy interesando en el AI, desde finales de verano pasado he hecho con cierta frecuencia un 12/12, quizás 10/14, pero no he notado una gran mejoría en bajar el flotador, que es lo último que me falta. Si he notado una evidente mejora de capacidad intelectual, por ejemplo, lo cual me sorprendió muy gratamente, estar en mitad de una reunión matinal con temas sesudos y ser capaz de estar atento y entrar en aquello que me interesaba en en el momento y la forma deseada.
> 
> ...



Te comento mi experiencia con el ayuno intermitente.

Ojo, creo que cada cuerpo podría reaccionar de una forma diferente. Pero por lo que veo dices que te cuesta perder grasa abdominal. Siempre fue mi caso. Siempre fui tirando a gordito. Hiciera o no ejercicio. Sin embargo al dejar harinas y azúcar adelgacé definitivamente. Luego probé el ayuno y gané músculo. Sí, como lo lees. Continué adelgazando y ganando músculo. Hacía y hago calistenia. Pues bien, con el ayuno intermitente es como que te defines. No se gana mucho volumen pero algo sí. Estoy convencido de que no se pierde músculo, y si ejercitas se gana aunque despacio.

Claro que influye también la alimentación, ojo, no solo el ayuno.


----------



## sindios (2 Feb 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas:
> - El AI aumenta la testosterona
> - Activa la oxidación de grasas como fuente de energía.
> - No se quema músculo
> ...



De acuerdo con todo, pero la restricción calórica, al menos en mi caso, es impepinable. No soy capaz de comer en dos comidas lo que antes comía en todo el día. Lo que sí hago es comer más grasa y proteínas y menos carbos.


----------



## merkawoman (2 Feb 2018)

Este video os puede ser muy util, resume muy bien lo que se ha comentado a lo largo del hilo pero desde la optica de una musculoca:

[youtube]L5ifRSiGX4s[/youtube]


----------



## stockman (2 Feb 2018)

Una duda compañeros, sirve de algo el ayuno intermitente a partir del mediodia?

Soy de los que cae redondo si no desayuna (pese a no tocar harinas ni azucar) y para empezar a acostumbrar al cuerpo me iria bien empezar por ahi.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Feb 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> *- El AI aumenta la testosterona*



El AI en si mismo no aumenta los niveles de testosterona sino que regula los niveles de leptina que casi todo el mundo suele tener demasiado elevados, hormona que tiene la "habilidad" de disminuir la producción de testosterona. Así que sería más exacto decir que más que aumentar tus niveles de testosterona lo que haces es que vuelvas a tu producción normal de testosterona que antes estaba disminuida.

Otra cosa es que el AI puede mejorar la respuesta a la insulina que es la hormona más anabólica que se conoce y esto podría aumentar bastante la sintesis proteica muscular siempre que vaya acompañado del ejercicio correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> *Buenas,
> 
> Estoy interesando en el AI, desde finales de verano pasado he hecho con cierta frecuencia un 12/12, quizás 10/14, pero no he notado una gran mejoría en bajar el flotador, que es lo último que me falta. Si he notado una evidente mejora de capacidad intelectual, por ejemplo, lo cual me sorprendió muy gratamente, estar en mitad de una reunión matinal con temas sesudos y ser capaz de estar atento y entrar en aquello que me interesaba en en el momento y la forma deseada.
> 
> ...



Ese es el mayor problema del ayuno intermitente por lo menos para mí, los que no tienen o no quieren mucho tamaño muscular no tienen problemas en comer lo necesario, pero para gente como yo que quiere mantener cierto tamaño muscular se hace bastante complicado comer lo necesario en tan poco tiempo. Yo ahora lo estoy intentando otra vez con asesoramiento médico, llevo unas semanas que hago solo una comida diaria y los días que entreno intenso dos. A ver que tal me va.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (3 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese es el mayor problema del ayuno intermitente por lo menos para mí, los que no tienen o no quieren mucho tamaño muscular no tienen problemas en comer lo necesario, pero para gente como yo que quiere mantener cierto tamaño muscular se hace bastante complicado comer lo necesario en tan poco tiempo. Yo ahora lo estoy intentando otra vez con asesoramiento médico, llevo unas semanas que hago solo una comida diaria y los días que entreno intenso dos. A ver que tal me va.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto, cuando entreno más estoy bastante musculado, pero con el flotador siempre ahí (tambiñen tengo ya una edad...). Cosa difícil quitárselo, entonces si como a saco a todas horas, crezco pero a la vez me inflo, por eso busco la forma de bajar uno sin dismunuir la masa muscular, crecer incluso.

Me cuesta creer que en 8 horas pueda comer lo suficiente para aportar en proteinas cuanto mi músculo necesita.

A ver si alguien más nos puede contar su experiencia.


----------



## merkawoman (3 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Exacto, cuando entreno más estoy bastante musculado, pero con el flotador siempre ahí (tambiñen tengo ya una edad...). Cosa difícil quitárselo, entonces si como a saco a todas horas, crezco pero a la vez me inflo, por eso busco la forma de bajar uno sin dismunuir la masa muscular, crecer incluso.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que en 8 horas pueda comer lo suficiente para aportar en proteinas cuanto mi músculo necesita.
> 
> A ver si alguien más nos puede contar su experiencia.



¿cuantos gramos de protes necesitas?

Un 16/8, comiendo sobre las 14, entrenando sobre 18-19, batido post-entreno y cenando antes de las 21, ¿no te cuadra?


----------



## kikepm (3 Feb 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> ¿cuantos gramos de protes necesitas?
> 
> Un 16/8, comiendo sobre las 14, entrenando sobre 18-19, batido post-entreno y cenando antes de las 21, ¿no te cuadra?



No se, hace tiempo que no cuento proteinas.

Por ej, antes del verano me peté bastante, a base de zampar frutas a saco y protes, principalmente jamón, queso, y cantidades importantes de grasa buena.

El problema es que eso va seguido de aumentar el perímetro abdominal, y esta vez querría evitar esto.

Si hago un 16-8, que es lo que quiero probar, no se en que medida tendré que comer protes y grasas y bajar frutas y otros carbos aunque sean sanos. Supongo que voy a tener que probar y tantear.

Lo de los batidos de proteinas nunca me ha ido mucho, me parecen muy artificiales, prefiero comer proteinas de verdad.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Feb 2018)

Muchas veces hemos posteado y comentado artículos y estudios de Jason Fung. Su libro (El código de la obesidad) es una auténtica maravilla y explica muy bien el papel de la insulina en el engorde o adelgazamiento.

En la parte final del libro explica el tema del ayuno.
Aborda el ayuno desde diferentes puntos de vista y dice cosas como esta:

- Se sabe que la hormona del crecimiento hace que aumente la disponibilidad y la utilidad de las grasas como combustible. Tb contribuye a la preservación de la masa muscular y de la densidad ósea. En difícil medir con precisión la secreción de la hormona del crecimiento pq su liberación se produce de forma intermitente, pero disminuye constantemente con la edad. Uno de sus estímulos más potentes es el ayuno. Se observó que, durante un período de 5 días de ayuno, la secreción de la hormona del crecimiento se duplicó con creces. El efecto fisiológico que se obtiene es que la masa del tejido muscular y óseo se mantiene durante el ayuno.

- Adrenalina. El ayuno hace que suban los niveles de adrenalina, lo cual empieza a tener lugar 24 horas después de que se inicie. 48 horas de ayuno ocasionan un incremento del 3,6% de la tasa metabólica, no la temida reducción que se ve con tanta frecuencia en las estrategias de reducción calórica. Se observó que el gasto energético en reposo aumentó hasta en un 14% con un ayuno de 4 días. En lugar de ralentizar el metabolismo, el cuerpo lo acelera.* Presumiblemente, hace esto para que tengamos energía para salir y encontrar más comida.*

PAra mí, esta última frase es vital. Es una adaptación evolutiva que tenemos y por eso hemos sobrevivido.
Si yo tengo hambre, salgo a cazar. Si no cazo, me vuelvo para casa. El día siguiente, tengo más hambre y salgo a cazar, pero tampoco cazo y por tanto no como. Y el tercer día igual, y el cuarto...
Si no estuviéramos adaptados a estos intervalos de carencia alimentaria ya estaríamos aniquilados como especie hacía tiempo. Pero no; aquí estamos. 

Nuestro cuerpo, ha sido capaz de generar unas adaptaciones para sobrevivir.
Uno puede pensar que al cabo de 24 horas sin comer se está débil, consumiendo músculo...pero eso es imposible fisiologicamente que sea así (aparte de que no hay estudio que diga eso). Si fuera así, repito, ya no existiríamos.
Lo lógico es pensar que a medida que no somos capaces de cazar ni comer, el cuerpo tiene que darnos un plus para espabilarnos:
"Oye macho, o cazamos ya algo, o nos morimos literalmente de hambre. Llevamos 4 días sin probar bocado. Y esto ya empieza a ser peligroso. Pero no te apures, vamos a aprovechar toda la energía que tenemos para poder rendir más y mejor."
Y resulta que por una cuestión hormonal (insulina, electrolitos, hormona del crecimiento, adrenalina...), nuestro cuerpo es capaz de rendir a un excelente nivel y de forma eficaz para poder sobrevivir.
Que resulta que a los 4 o 5 días de ayuno, la adrenalina se incrementa un 4%, que el gasto energético en reposo se eleva un 14% (nuestras funciones cardíacas, cognitivas, excretoras, pulmonares...se elevan pq lo necesitamos),
que la hormona del crecimiento se DUPLICA con creces (siempre según Fung), con lo cual tenemos una capacidad muscular intacta.
Y eso en ayuno de 3-5 días.
Así que todo aquel que se preocupe por un ayuno de 16-24 horas, no tiene razón de ser.
Además Fung, en cada información que hace, aporta estudios y artículos sobre el tema.
Libro 100% recomendable.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ese es el mayor problema del ayuno intermitente por lo menos para mí, los que no tienen o no quieren mucho tamaño muscular no tienen problemas en comer lo necesario, pero para gente como yo que quiere mantener cierto tamaño muscular se hace bastante complicado comer lo necesario en tan poco tiempo. Yo ahora lo estoy intentando otra vez con asesoramiento médico, llevo unas semanas que hago solo una comida diaria y los días que entreno intenso dos. A ver que tal me va.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues lo normal sera que te pongas fibrado a tope sin perder masa muscular, pero ya nos contaras.


----------



## PBA (3 Feb 2018)

Que tal el mezclar salvado y lino molido? Hace muchos años que tomo salvado para el estreñimiento, salvado 100%, unos 40-50 gramos son 20 de fibra, y me ha ido bien, lo mezclaba con un yogur para que se pudiera comer...

Hace poco me recomendaron lino y he visto que molido y dejándolo reposar unos minutos en agua o leche se forma como una gelatina que va bien para mezclar el salvado en lugar del yogur.

Ahora tomo unos 20-30 gramos de lino mezclados con 20 o 30 de salvado. Hay alguna incompatibilidad al mezclarlos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2018)

OMS | Obesidad y diabetes, una plaga lenta pero devastadora: discurso inaugural de la Directora General en la 47ª reunión de la Academia Nacional de Medicina


Balla no me lo hejperava!

Pobres de solemnidad gordos como cerdos. Cual sera la causa? Los chuletones? Los pollos de corral? Los aguacates de saldo?

...o el pienso barato accesible a cualquier bolsillo que ya sabemos que contiene.
Brutal la pandemia a nivel mundial.

Este articulo hace referencia a un estudio del Lancet que tengo que buscar. Relacion directa entre obesidad y diabetes de muchos tipos de cancer entre 25-50% de los casos.

Ya hemos comentado aqui que las pruebas de que el combo azucar/harina/insulina alta y cancer, empieza a ser un clamor. Demasiados estudios que seguiran acumulandose para que esto siga en la sombra.

Con la comida ultraprocesada y barata se ha conseguido un combo perfecto. Poblacion pobre, gorda, desnutrida y enferma.

Y del articulo esto que he leido es de lo mas lamentable:
'En las zonas rurales de algunos países de Asia y el Pacífico, los cuidados de una persona diabética pueden requerir más de una tercera parte de los ingresos totales del hogar. En muchos países, los costos asociados a los servicios de cuidado de la diabetes llegan a absorber el 20% de todo el presupuesto de salud.'

Han inventado la forma perfecta de extraer recursos de los mas pobres del planeta y de sistemas publicos occidentales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> OMS | Obesidad y diabetes, una plaga lenta pero devastadora: discurso inaugural de la Directora General en la 47ª reunión de la Academia Nacional de Medicina
> 
> 
> 
> Han inventado la forma perfecta de extraer recursos de los mas pobres del planeta y de sistemas publicos occidentales.



Siempre he pensado que es una forma de cultivar humanos para extraer riqueza, y que en el momento que sea demasiado evidente para seguir haciéndolo nos matarán a casi todos y vuelta a empezar...


----------



## Panko21 (3 Feb 2018)

Â¿QuÃ© pasa cuando reduces carbohidratos? Beneficios de la dieta cetogÃ©nica

Aunque habla de cetosis, está más o menos bien escrito. Ahora bien lees los comentarios que no tienen desperdicio alguno.


----------



## Panko21 (3 Feb 2018)

Y de aquí unas perlas: OMS | Obesidad y diabetes, una plaga lenta pero devastadora: discurso inaugural de la Directora General en la 47ª reunión de la Academia Nacional de Medicina


Hay cada vez más pruebas de que los organismos programados para sobrevivir durante la gestación y la primera infancia con un bajo consumo de energía presentan problemas de metabolismo cuando tienen que hacer frente a un aumento de la ingesta calórica, por limitado que sea.

En opinión de algunos investigadores esa puede ser una de las razones por las que los habitantes de la India y China desarrollan diabetes alrededor de un decenio antes que las personas de origen europeo, bastando en el caso de los primeros un pequeño aumento de peso para que eso ocurra.

No es xq sean pobres y lo único que pueden comer es comida procesada o cereales que son mucho más baratos que verduras y carne... Nooo, es la genética que es muy mala.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Y de aquí unas perlas: OMS | Obesidad y diabetes, una plaga lenta pero devastadora: discurso inaugural de la Directora General en la 47ª reunión de la Academia Nacional de Medicina
> 
> 
> Hay cada vez más pruebas de que los organismos programados para sobrevivir durante la gestación y la primera infancia con un bajo consumo de energía presentan problemas de metabolismo cuando tienen que hacer frente a un aumento de la ingesta calórica, por limitado que sea.
> ...



Se inventaran la forma de meterte genes de cucaracha antes de decir con letras mayusculas que nos venden mierda que provoca obesidad, diabetes y cancer.

Pd. Ya no se sabe si es necedad o malicia cuando siguen hablando de calorias y no de donde salen esas calorias.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2018)

LOS HUMANOS FUIMOS "FABRICADOS" POR UNA SUPER-RAZA CÓSMICA - YouTube


----------



## qbit (3 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya hemos comentado aqui que las pruebas de que el combo azucar/harina/insulina alta y cancer, empieza a ser un clamor. Demasiados estudios que seguiran acumulandose para que esto siga en la sombra.



Poned enlaces de eso.

Tengo un amigo que está muy gordo al que el médico le ha puesto una dieta en mi opinión inadecuada, y le trato de explicar el círculo vicioso de picos de insulina-comer-engordar y no me hace caso porque el "ejperto es el que sabe". Es frustrante y no sé qué hacer más que hacerme a la idea de que allá cada cual.
:´(

---------- Post added 03-feb-2018 at 22:16 ----------




Panko21 dijo:


> Â¿QuÃ© pasa cuando reduces carbohidratos? Beneficios de la dieta cetogÃ©nica
> 
> Aunque habla de cetosis, está más o menos bien escrito. Ahora bien lees los comentarios que no tienen desperdicio alguno.



Le voy a enviar ese enlace para que lo lea, que lo dice la prensa, y esos son "ejpertos".


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> *No se, hace tiempo que no cuento proteinas.
> 
> Por ej, antes del verano me peté bastante, a base de zampar frutas a saco y protes, principalmente jamón, queso, y cantidades importantes de grasa buena.
> 
> ...



En una o dos comidas se hace bastante imposible comer la proteina necesaria salvo que seas muy tragón. Y aunque seas muy tragón tarde o temprano te cansarás porque al ser comidas tan bajas en azúcar no crean adicción y al no crear adicción te cansas enseguida de comer.

Con los carbohidratos nunca suele haber problemas porque esos siempre te entran bien, por eso los que tome siempre los dejo para lo penúltimo, lo último siempre es el suplemento de proteina porque yo necesito alrededor de 250 gr de proteina diarios y eso en carne supondría más de un kilo diario, habrá quien se lo coma en una o dos comidas pero yo imposible y para la mayoría también. Así que como lo que tenga hambre y después si veo que lo necesito meto el suplemento. Después para finalizar del todo voy picando algún fruto seco hasta que termina la ventana. 

Además, no se trata solo de comer la proteina porque como tomes alimentos proteicos sin buena cantidad de verduras problemas como el estreñimiento garantizados. Así que para mí es obligatorio comenzar siempre con las verduras porque esas como estés algo lleno si que no te entran ni a patadas.

Sobre lo artificial de los suplementos de proteina, aquí si nos ponemos superestrictos entonces practicamente todo es artificial, el aceite de oliva también es muy artificial porque hay que extraerlo de la aceituna para consumirlo. La cuestión principal es que hay aceite de oliva que simplemente lo extraen (bueno) y hay aceite de oliva que lo extraen, lo refinan y le hacen más cosas (malo)

Con los suplementos de proteina sucede exactamente lo mismo, hay proteina que simplemente la extraen y después la desecan (bueno) y hay proteinas que la extraen, la refinan, la someten a muy altas temperaturas y la desnaturalizan (mala) y después ya no digamos las proteinas con sabores y añadidos (super malas)

Simplemente hay que buscar las primeras que las hay y encima suele ser más barata porque la gente está enganchada al azúcar y a la proteina desnaturalizada (mucho más veloz y por tanto insulínica) y no las suele querer los concentrados de proteina neutros. Y después obviamente tomarla solo si realmente la necesitas, tomarla por tomar es absurdo.

Algunos dirán, es que la proteina de suero no es natural porque solo extraen la proteina del suero y lo demás se desecha. Si claro y cuando hacen por ejemplo aceite de coco de la pulpa solo sacan lo que es la manteca y todo lo demás se desecha ¿Por qué una cosa si es natural y la otra no? A mí que me lo expliquen. Simplemente hay que tomarla si se necesita y en mi opinión si quieres una musculatura por encima de lo normal algunas veces se hace necesario tomar. 

Algunos dirán que eso no es sano, claro que no es sano si no lo necesitas igual que no es sano tomarte un kilo de carbohidratos si no los necesitas o un kilo de grasas si no lo necesitas. Pero si lo necesitas no se donde está el problema, muchísima gente ha llegado a viejo sin problemas tomando suplementos de proteinas.

Saludos.


----------



## 999999999 (4 Feb 2018)

Así funciona la dieta que sigue la Reina Letizia - Levante-EMV



> *Así funciona la dieta que sigue la Reina Letizia
> Las verduras, las sopas, el pescado azul y los huevos son los principales alimentos del menú*
> V.S.M. 02.02.2018 | 12:01
> Así funciona la dieta que sigue la Reina Letizia
> ...


----------



## stockman (4 Feb 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Una duda compañeros, sirve de algo el ayuno intermitente a partir del mediodia?
> 
> Soy de los que cae redondo si no desayuna (pese a no tocar harinas ni azucar) y para empezar a acostumbrar al cuerpo me iria bien empezar por ahi.



me cito a ver si alguien me ilustra


----------



## kikepm (4 Feb 2018)

stockman dijo:


> me cito a ver si alguien me ilustra



Te responderá otra gente mejor que yo, pero creo que es independiente de en que momento del día la hagas, mientras sea estricta.


----------



## lost_77 (4 Feb 2018)

stockman dijo:


> me cito a ver si alguien me ilustra



Por lo que sé da lo mismo, lo importante es el número de horas seguidas que estés en ayuno. Hay quien dice que lo ideal es precisamente ayunar tarde-noche mejor que noche-mañana.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *Así funciona la dieta que sigue la Reina Letizia - Levante-EMV*



Perricone, otro listo de la vida inventando lo que ya está inventao.

Dicho esto, por lo que parece la realeza y la nobleza si que tiene derecho a evitar ciertos alimentos, la plebe y el vulgo en cambio tenemos que comer de todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2018)

stockman dijo:


> me cito a ver si alguien me ilustra



No quiero pontificar con esto porque no puedo aportar pruebas, solo indicios de que es mejor ayunar desde la cena a la comida o a la siguiente cena.

Evolutivamente tiene mas sentido empezar el dia con ayuno. Por la noche hormonalmente se activa la oxidacion de grasas y la gluconeogenesis con mas intensidad para mantener el metabolismo basal. Si tu metabolismo funciona como Dios manda con algo calentito para salir de casa deberia de bastar (cafe, cacao).

Despues de las comidas se activan mecanismos de descanso y no tiene sentido salir petado de desayunar para encarar la actividad diaria. Igual que no tenia sentido salir a cazar con el estomago lleno. 

Seguir el ayuno durante la mañana te activa la atencion, la concentracion y las funciones motoras.

Si no es asi, es porque durante la cena o el dia anterior has metido algun refinado en la ecuacion, o todavia llevas poco tiempo comiendo limpio y AUN NO es el momento de ayunar.

No salteis de comer pienso a querer ayunar antes de dos o tres meses (no se si es tu caso) porque no se recupera el equilibrio metabolico en dos dias.

Los primeros meses hay que comer mucho y a todas horas pero limpio.

Pd. Ademas de comer limpio si no subes la cantidad de grasa de la dieta la cosa no chuta.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Perricone, otro listo de la vida inventando lo que ya está inventao.
> 
> Dicho esto, por lo que parece la realeza y la nobleza si que tiene derecho a evitar ciertos alimentos, la plebe y el vulgo en cambio tenemos que comer de todo.
> 
> Saludos.



Y lo bien que queda la barata caballa en el menú, oiga.

Seguro que sin cámaras cenan mero o besugo, si no atún salvaje.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Por lo que sé da lo mismo, lo importante es el número de horas seguidas que estés en ayuno. Hay quien dice que lo ideal es precisamente ayunar tarde-noche mejor que noche-mañana.



Pues siempre esta el listo que le pone etiquetas a la comida y a hacer caja como si hubiese inventado la polvora.

Eso es una 'primal' de libro, que es una paleo con lacteos fermentados, legumbres y algun cereal poco inflamatorio (avena y arroz principalmente).

Pd. El quoteo era por el tema de Letizia fallo de dedo

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 14:15 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> Y lo bien que queda la barata caballa en el menú, oiga.
> 
> Seguro que sin cámaras cenan mero o besugo, si no atún salvaje.



Puede ser, pero todo hay que decirlo, nutricionalmente la caballa es una pasada.


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (4 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> OMS | Obesidad y diabetes, una plaga lenta pero devastadora: discurso inaugural de la Directora General en la 47ª reunión de la Academia Nacional de Medicina
> 
> 
> Balla no me lo hejperava!
> ...



Keremos de saber.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2018)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Keremos de saber.



Aqui esta el estudio de The Lancet:

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/landia/article/PIIS2213-8587(17)30366-2/fulltext

Y aqui en el New York Times comentando el estudio en Español:

La diabetes y la obesidad pueden estar detrás de algunos tipos de cáncer

Y la grafica resumen sacada del estudio que es brutal:







Hay mas datos, graficas y tablas es un estudio muy extenso sobre 175 paises. Lo importante es la conclusion que yo saco:

Vale que contaminacion, predisposicion genetica, tabaco, diesel y todo lo que Ud quiera provoca cancer pero metale altos niveles de azucar y se dispararan lo casos.

Luego salen casos de cancer de pulmon en señoras que nunca han fumado en pueblos de la España profunda sin contaminacion (tengo dos en mi familia politica) y nadie se lo explica.

Y luego seguimos para bingo con estudios chorras sobre la grasa de palma, que sera una mierda vale, pero no es el componente principal del bollo/galleta de turno, y sale una semana en todos los medios. Eso de tirar balones fuera lo hacen de puta madre y llevan decadas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2018)

Hoy he visto en el aldi entrecot de black angus criado con pasto, creo que de Irlanda, pero de esto último no estoy seguro. He googleado a ver si venía pero no he encontrado nada. Unos 10-12€ el entrecot dependiendo del peso...


----------



## Direct (5 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he visto en el aldi entrecot de black angus criado con pasto, creo que de Irlanda, pero de esto último no estoy seguro. He googleado a ver si venía pero no he encontrado nada. Unos 10-12€ el entrecot dependiendo del peso...



Mañana mismo me paso a ver.


----------



## PBA (6 Feb 2018)

¿Cuantos kilos es normal perder al mes con esa dieta?

Desde el mes pasado solo como salvado de trigo y avena, lino, unos 70-80 gramos entre las 3 cosas. Leche de soja, 1/2 litro más o menos y algún yogur y ensalada para comer y he perdido unos 8 kilos. Vida sedentaria.

Eso sí hambre no paso.

Me peso en una bascula de farmacia cada semana y mi peso normal esta entre 64 y 83 kilos ahora peso 95 vestido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> ¿Cuantos kilos es normal perder al mes con esa dieta?
> 
> Desde el mes pasado solo como salvado de trigo y avena, lino, unos 70-80 gramos entre las 3 cosas. Leche de soja, 1/2 litro más o menos y algún yogur y ensalada para comer y he perdido unos 8 kilos. Vida sedentaria.
> 
> ...



El primer mes para tu peso por lo menos cuatro kilos, despues dependiendo de lo estricto que seas 2-4 kilos al mes.

Salvado y leche de soja como que no te va a ayudar mucho.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> ...mi peso normal esta entre 64 y 83 kilos...



¿Comorr?¿20 kg de intervalo?

Me suena a que está usando la chufa del IMC para estimar su normopeso.

Y no sólo eso, sino que encima de que es un indicador *de mierda*, lo ha entendido usted mal.

El normopeso se define entre 19 y 25 para la POBLACIÓN, no para el individuo.

Para cada individuo, el normopeso va asociado a un rango mucho más estrecho de IMC, relacionado con su complexión, estructura ósea y características específicas.

Así, para un ectomorfo, un IMC normal puede ser 19-21, o para un endomorfo ser 23-25, pero el primero estaría fondón/sobremusculado si tuviera un IMC de 25, y el segundo estaría desnutrido/sarcopénico con un IMC de 19.

Déjese de la chorrada esa del IMC y busque una buena forma de estimar su *% de grasa corporal*


----------



## PBA (6 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Comorr?¿20 kg de intervalo?
> 
> Me suena a que está usando la chufa del IMC para estimar su normopeso.
> 
> ...



A mí me da igual el IMC, mi peso para estar bien, como estaba hace 10 años, son 70 kilos. mido 183.

En el ticket que deja la máquina es lo que pone. Para 183 el peso normal está entre 62 (no 64) y 83 kg.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> A mí me da igual el IMC, mi peso para estar bien, como estaba hace 10 años, son 70 kilos. mido 183.
> 
> En el ticket que deja la máquina es lo que pone. Para 183 el peso normal está entre 62 (no 64) y 83 kg.



Weno, pues eso, que entonces el que no entiende el IMC es el que diseñó la báscula 

De todos modos, insisto en que el peso es muy mal indicador, porque no distingue a un obeso de un atleta, ni a un tirillas barrigudo (que los hay) de un tipo fornido, pero definido.

Y aún digo más: no entender que el peso es un mal indicador es lo que nos lleva a tomar decisiones erróneas porque tratamos de optimizar el indicador (peso), en lugar del objetivo (salud y buena forma física).

Así vienen las dietas milagro y los disparates nutricionales, que parecen funcionar porque perdemos mucho *peso*, pero que en realidad nos están cavando una tumba futura porque sólo estamos perdiendo densidad ósea, musculatura e hidratación, con lo que nuestra *salud y forma física*, de hecho, está empeorando a pesar de supuestamente adelgazar.

O lo contrario: igual lo está uno haciendo bien, perdiendo GRASA y aumentando MÚSCULO (adelgazar no es perder peso, sino mejorar la proporción grasa/músculo), pero como su peso no se mueve, se desespera y lo manda todo ATPC.


----------



## PBA (6 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Weno, pues eso, que entonces el que no entiende el IMC es el que diseñó la báscula
> 
> De todos modos, insisto en que el peso es muy mal indicador, porque no distingue a un obeso de un atleta, ni a un tirillas barrigudo (que los hay) de un tipo fornido, pero definido.
> 
> .



Se supone que sí lo distingue la báscula.

¿Cómo funciona una báscula de bioimpedancia para medir nuestro porcentaje de masa grasa? 


A mi me sale el IMC también. 28,4

20 centimos me cuesta, hay también de un euro pero no sé que más llevará.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Se supone que sí lo distingue la báscula.
> 
> ¿Cómo funciona una báscula de bioimpedancia para medir nuestro porcentaje de masa grasa?
> 
> ...



Hombre, la bioimpedancia es mejor que nada, pero es un sistema con mucha dispersión de medida, por lo que hace difícil seguir los progresos.

Supongo que la báscula de la farmacia será de esas que pesan, miden y tienen dos asas que permiten hacer la medición de la impedancia.

Supongo también que por el euro, lo que le darán extra será esto último.

El IMC no es más que una fórmula general y aproximada que introduce el dato de la altura en el cálculo (por aquello de que es absurdo pensar que tengan que pesar lo mismo Torrebruno y Pau Gassol):

IMC = masa (kg)/ altura^2 (m^2)

Así, con sus 1,83 y 95 kg, su IMC es 28,367 ~ 28,4

El % de grasa corporal es otra cosa. Se trata de, por diferentes medios (más o menos aproximados, más o menos fiables) estimar qué porcentaje de su peso corporal se debe a los diferentes "flotadores" ubicados por todo el cuerpo.

La ventaja de ese indicador es que distingue inequívocamente a las personas con exceso de peso (léase: exceso de grasa) de otras que, *aún pesando y midiendo lo mismo*, están más musculados, o tienen huesos más fuertes, o una complexión más recia.

Un hombre de su talla con un 15% de grasa corporal no está gordo, pese 70 kg o pese 95 kg.

En cambio, se puede medir 1,83 y pesar 70 kg y estar gordo (mucha grasa visceral acumulada, flotador, ginecomastia, pero sarcopenia grave, es decir, muy poca musculatura, y osteopenia, es decir, huesos débiles), y se puede medir 1,83 y pesar 95 kg y estar en óptima forma (el ejemplo que me viene es el de los _linebackers_ del fútbol americano, auténticas máquinas de puro músculo con % de grasa por debajo de 10)

Sobre la bioimpedancia: es un sistema rápido y nos da una medición aproximada del % de grasa, pero los resultados dependen de demasiados factores externos (temperatura, hidratación, sudoración de las manos, momento del día, etc.), lo cual causa una gran dispersión de resultados. Es decir, que tres mediciones en tres momentos diferentes de un mismo día podrían arrojar resultados que fluctúan en más de un 10% (lo cual no es muy bueno si está uno haciendo un *seguimiento*)

Un servidor de usted prefiere el sistema de la Marina Americana, que usa una cinta métrica en cuello y cintura y una formulita empírica muy contrastada, es rápida, es gratis y tiene una menor variabilidad.

Ya para nota, o para tener al menos una medición contrastada con la que comparar las de "andar por casa", tenemos los sistemas volumétricos (bodpod) que infieren el % de grasa en base a mediciones muy precisas del peso y volumen corporal, o ya para el _cum laude_ un escáner DEXA, que es capaz de distinguir con precisión entre masa grasa, masa magra y masa ósea (pero que cuesta de 100€ para arriba...)


----------



## Panko21 (6 Feb 2018)

Haber chicos duda, estoy recién operado de rodilla, quiero bajar de peso para prevenir y tener menos molestias pero a la vez he perdido mucha masa muscular en el cuadriceps. Que hago para recuperarme antes? Me pongo fino de calorías 3000-4000 y le meto caña en el gym o cómo normal para bajar de peso y ya recuperaré el músculo?

Hablo siempre de mantener esta alimentación.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Feb 2018)

Mi hermano, después de estarse años metiéndose con mi dieta cetogénica o HFLC, ha ido al endocrino porqué se toma estatinas a saco, recetados por la médica del CAP, come "sano" y tiene colesterol, los TG y el ácido úrico por las nubes, cosa que no entiende... ::

El señor endocrino le ha dado una dieta MFLC y que en unos meses vuelva a ver si le pueden quitar la medicación. 

Al final va a haber luz al final del túnel.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Haber chicos duda, estoy recién operado de rodilla, quiero bajar de peso para prevenir y tener menos molestias pero a la vez he perdido mucha masa muscular en el cuadriceps. Que hago para recuperarme antes? Me pongo fino de calorías 3000-4000 y le meto caña en el gym o cómo normal para bajar de peso y ya recuperaré el músculo?
> 
> Hablo siempre de mantener esta alimentación.



3000 - 4000 cal y quieres adelgazar?? 

Primero baja de peso, q tu rodilla estará jodida por eso, y sobre una base mejor empieza a ganar músculo. 

Mazarse y definir no es posible, primero una cosa y luego otra.

Empieza con algo tipo ejercicios con peso corporal en circuitos de alta intensidad.


----------



## Panko21 (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> 3000 - 4000 cal y quieres adelgazar??
> 
> Primero baja de peso, q tu rodilla estará jodida por eso, y sobre una base mejor empieza a ganar músculo.
> 
> ...



No has leído bien, me rompí el cruzado en octubre y me operaron en diciembre, tengo la pierna sin masa muscular, si me pongo a perder peso es más que probable que tarde mucho en recuperar esa masa muscular, por lo tanto si estoy en superávit y empiezo con los ejercicios de fuerza (aún estoy en rehabilitación) lo normal es que recuperase antes esa masa. Pero como tengo dudas, pregunto.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> 3000 - 4000 cal y quieres adelgazar??
> 
> Primero baja de peso, q tu rodilla estará jodida por eso, y sobre una base mejor empieza a ganar músculo.
> 
> ...



Se puede ganar musculo y perder grasa a la par.
No vengais con las chorradas de los ultimos 60 años del culturismo.


----------



## sindios (7 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Se puede ganar musculo y perder grasa a la par.
> No vengais con las chorradas de los ultimos 60 años del culturismo.



Es que el tal 99999999 vive en el 1899


----------



## 999999999 (7 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Se puede ganar musculo y perder grasa a la par.
> No vengais con las chorradas de los ultimos 60 años del culturismo.



Comiendo 3000-4000 calorias al dia e impedido de una pierna?

Va a subir más de grasa q otra cosa.
No podrá quemar gran parte de ese aporte.


----------



## angek (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Comiendo 3000-4000 calorias al dia e impedido de una pierna?
> 
> Va a subir más de grasa q otra cosa.
> No podrá quemar gran parte de ese aporte.



Es que el ejercicio es una forma muy ineficiente de perder grasa corporal y su propósito no es ése. 

Para perder lorza lo único que funcionará es el balance energético negativo, se pongan como se pongan los paleos. Para ello, es infinitamente más razonable consumir menos que gastar más. 

Y una buena planificación de alimentos, como este hilo sugiere, es clave.

Quiero decir, le recomiendo que se responsabilice de esas 4000 kcal. diarias, en vez de mirar hacia otro lado.


----------



## sindios (7 Feb 2018)

angek dijo:


> Es que el ejercicio es una forma muy ineficiente de perder grasa corporal y su propósito no es ése.
> 
> Para perder lorza lo único que funcionará es el balance energético negativo, se pongan como se pongan los paleos. Para ello, es infinitamente más razonable consumir menos que gastar más.
> 
> ...



Ayuno intermitente, dieta LCHF y ejercicios de pesas. Si hace eso perderá la grasa sin tener que hacer cardio ni pasar hambre.


----------



## piru (7 Feb 2018)

angek dijo:


> Es que el ejercicio es una forma muy ineficiente de perder grasa corporal y su propósito no es ése.
> 
> Para perder lorza lo único que funcionará es el balance energético negativo, *se pongan como se pongan los paleos*. Para ello, es infinitamente más razonable consumir menos que gastar más.
> 
> ...



La grasa, por muchas Kcal. que contenga, NO cria lorza, se pongan como se pongan los antipaleos. Comprobado en carne propia por mi parienta y yo. Desde que dejamos las harinas & co. nos ponemos hasta las trancas de todo tipo de grasuzas buenas, en nuestra casa las pastillas de 250g. de Kerrygold vuelan ante el pasmo de nuestros allegados porque estamos más delgados que ellos.


----------



## angek (7 Feb 2018)

sindios dijo:


> Ayuno intermitente, dieta LCHF y ejercicios de pesas. Si hace eso perderá la grasa sin tener que hacer cardio ni pasar hambre.



IF y LCHF son vías de conseguir el balance negativo. 

Ejercicio de fuerza es forma de no perder -hasta incluso ganar- masa muscular.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Feb 2018)

angek dijo:


> Es que el ejercicio es una forma muy ineficiente de perder grasa corporal y su propósito no es ése.



Tal cual, ni pongo ni quito nada.



> Para perder lorza lo único que funcionará es el balance energético negativo, se pongan como se pongan los paleos. Para ello, es infinitamente más razonable consumir menos que gastar más.



Aquí en cambio tengo, no que disentir, pero sí que puntualizar.

El balance energético negativo funciona, obvio, eso es tautológico poque sólo puede disminuir la cantidad de energía almacenada en el sistema si sale más de lo que entra.

Pero afirmar que la forma de perder grasa es mediante el balance energético negativo es como afirmar que la forma de volar es garantizando que el empuje es superior al peso: va implícito en la misma definición, no es información nueva, y por tanto NO SIRVE PARA NADA.

Equivale a decir que *la mejor forma de adelgazar es adelgazando.*



> Y una buena planificación de alimentos, como este hilo sugiere, es clave.
> 
> Quiero decir, le recomiendo que se responsabilice de esas 4000 kcal. diarias, en vez de mirar hacia otro lado.



Los tiros van por aquí. 
Es difícil desconectar del concepto de balance energético porque tiene un trasfondo con una lógica sólida, inamovible: para tener menos, tienes que sacar más de lo que metes.

La trampa está en los detalles, concretamente en el detalle de que 

1) No sabes con precisión lo que entra 

2) No tienes apenas control sobre lo que sale 

3) Lo que sale está fuertemente influido por lo que entra

4) Lo que sale está también fuertemente influido por otros factores que de normal consideraríamos totalmente ajenos al proceso como

4a) Cuándo y (sobre todo) cada cuánto comemos
4b) El nivel de ajetreo y estrés de nuestra vida
4c) Los *patrones de sueño*
4d)...y sabe Dios cuántas cosas más

Tanto es así, que basar el proceso en intentos burdos y simplistas de controlar lo que entra y/o aumentar lo que sale fracasan el 99% de las veces, porque afrontan el problema *creyendo conocer* cómo funciona el sistema sólo con la *no-información* del balance energético.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Comiendo 3000-4000 calorias al dia e impedido de una pierna?
> 
> Va a subir más de grasa q otra cosa.
> No podrá quemar gran parte de ese aporte.



Poco se ha pasado usted por este hilo....

Lo del balance calórico, entendido como calorias in/calorías out es un mito. Esto va de fisiología no de física. La primera ley de la termodinámica funciona con las máquinas, no con el ser humano.

Tenemos 2 "metabolismos":
- Metabolismo basal o el de reposo. Representa un 85% aprox del total. Si usted se queda 24 horas en cama, lo que gaste será ese metabolismo de reposo.
- Metabolismo de trabajo. Representa el otro 15%. De ahí que el hecho de hacer una sesión de spinning más o menos, tenga una repercusión minima en cuanto a la pérdida de peso.

Lo que tenemos que intentar es que el metabolismo de reposo sea lo más alto posible. O sea, que ese mínimo que gastamos, sea lo más superior posible.

Su usted come menos, usted quemará menos. Y por qué? Pues porqué el metabolismo basal tendrá que bajar para ajustarse a la ingesta de ese momento. Aunque usted haga una sesión de spinning más o ponga 1 día más de gim a la semana (eso afectaría solo al 15% del metabolismo de trabajo), su organismo lo que hará es bajar el metabolismo basal para equilibrarse (homeostasi) con su ingesta.

Pero ustec lo que quiere es justamente lo contrario: quemar más.

Y si como mas de lo habitual? Y si pongo 500 calorías de más, cada día?
Pues mi metabolismo (el de reposo, aumenta). El organismo busca insistenmente el estado de equilibrio (sino, enfermamos).
O sea, comemos más pero tb quemamos más (aunque no haga más deporte).

Fíjate lo que hace un organismo cuando ingiere más comida:
1. Aumenta músculo
2. Aumenta hueso
3. Mejora capacidad pulmonar
4. Mejora capacidad cardíaca
5. Mejora sistema endocrino
6. Mejora sistema reproductor
7. Mejora sistema excretor
8. Mejora sistema depurativo
9. Mejoras cognitivas
10. Aumenta la reserva de grasa. 
11.......

Lógico, no? Si damos más gasolina, mi cuerpo será más eficiente.
Ahora bien, aquí sólo nos preocuparía una cosa:
- Que mi cuerpo no utilice ese plus de energía, para fabricar grasa.

Si bien no podemos controlar si ese plus se va a mejorar cognitivamente, a mejorar nuestro músculo, nuestros huesos... (sospechamos que todo se reparte en función de nuestra actividad diaria), sí que podemos controlar si ese plus se transforma en grasa o no.

Y como ya hemos comentado en infinidad de ocasiones, para que haya almacenamiento de grasa tiene que haber fuerte presencia de insulina. Si no hay insulina, no hay incremento de grasa. Fisiologia pura. 

Si el forero pasa de 3000 a 4000 calorías, pero son todas de de alimentos "reales", dando prioridad a las grasas buenas, no hay engorde. 
Haga la prueba: coma 1000 calorías más de las que está acostumbrado: nata sin azúcar, ghee, coco, aguacates, frutos secos...

Los primeros días seguramente la báscula le marque de más. De un día para otro, el cuerpo tiene un aumento de calorías y necesita adaptarse. En pocos días, si tu mantienes ese plus calórico y ese plus es sano (no harinas, no azúcares...), tu metabolismo basal empezará a aumentar (Te verás más lúcido, más fuerte, necesitarás dormir menos, todo te funcionará mejor).Una vez adaptado el cuerpo a ese plus, tu metabolismo basal será más alto y quemarás lo mismo que ingerirás. Y sin ganar grasa.

Entenderemos que no es lo mismo tener un plus calórico proveniente de :
pizzas y bollycaos o de aguacates y nueces. 
Aunque el plus sea de 500 calorías en los dos casos, entenderemos que el cuerpo, no los procesa igual.

PD. Según Jason Fung, al cabo del año, un organismo termina quemando lo mismo que hemos ingerido. Por más que comamos como cerdacos o comamos con un pajarillo, el cuerpo al buscar el estado de equilibrio, la ingesta/quema, se equilibra. 
El que adelgacemos o no, ya será una cuestión del tipo de alimento que se ingiera.

A partir de ahí, para que nuestros sistema internos funcionen, siempre mejor dar de más que no de menos. El cuerpo es sabio y se regula y reparte.

De ahí, que un cuerpo bien nutrido, esté saciado, con lo cual, salga sin forzar el ayuno. Que es la otra gran clave de todo esto.


----------



## 999999999 (7 Feb 2018)

Me da la impresión que el forero comía demasiado y se ejercitaba poco. 
Toca hacer justo al revés. 
De sentido común, vamos.


----------



## sindios (7 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Poco se ha pasado usted por este hilo....
> 
> Lo del balance calórico, entendido como calorias in/calorías out es un mito. Esto va de fisiología no de física. La primera ley de la termodinámica funciona con las máquinas, no con el ser humano.
> 
> ...







999999999 dijo:


> Me da la impresión que el forero comía demasiado y se ejercitaba poco.
> Toca hacer justo al revés.
> De sentido común, vamos.



Una explicación de 10. Buenísima. Y va el forero del 99 y te la resume con "menos plato y más zapato"... Jajajajajaja demencial...

Como dicen en Albacete: " donde no hay mata no hay patata" 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Feb 2018)

Según rauxa es imposible adelgazar comiendo determinados alimentos, independientemente de lo que se ingiera, y aún es más raro que se adelgace cuando no se come nada.

Vamos a ver, lo he dicho mil veces, no es que el metabolismo no cumpla las leyes de la termodinámica, es que no son suficientes para explicar su complejidad.

Por dicha razón la ecuación de gasto calórico tiene un 40% de error por diferencias individuales, pero no hay individuo que ingiera menos de lo que gasta y no adelgace, o viceversa.

Por esto mismo hay gente adelgazando con CUALQUIER dieta, porque, PARA ELLOS se genera un déficit calórico.

Hay gente adelgazando decenas de kilos comiendo en macdonals, comiendo grasa de caribú, comiendo pan, azúcar, la dieta atkins, la dieta macdougall, la ornish, comiendo fruta, lo que uno se pueda imaginar.

La realidad es que la gente sobrelleva mejor una dieta hipocalórica comiendo una dieta alta en proteínas y grasas que una alta en carbohidratos, y que la gente es adicta a la proteína animal, no hay más cera que la que arde.

Por eso la mayoría de la gente era delgada antes, independientemente de su actividad (que ajustaba su ingesta) comiendo cereales, legumbres y pan a paladas. 

Tanta verborrea y ni sabéis las tablas nutricionales ni tenéis ni idea de lo más básicao de ciencia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Me da la impresión que el forero comía demasiado y se ejercitaba poco.
> Toca hacer justo al revés.
> De sentido común, vamos.



El post de Rauxa simplemente genial y tu eres de los que no lo ha entendido o le ha explotado la cabeza.

Te lo digo sin acritud porque en algunas intervenciones tuyas he visto que intentas entender pero te vas a los topicos de las calorias.

Ya lo hemos escrito mil veces pero lo repito: sin insulina no se puede acumular grasa. El exceso de insulina es lo que crea personas gordas. Facil y claro.

Yo ya lo tenia claro pero lo he comprobado de primera mano y de la forma mas expeditiva e inconveniente.

Un familiar ha desarrollado diabetes tipo I este final de año. Los sintomas estaban claros, rapida perdida de peso, heridas en la piel que tardaban en curar y una enorme sed todo el dia. Conclusiones:

- Su pancreas llevaba unos meses fallando-> imposibilidad de acumular grasa->delgadez extrema.
- Falta de insulina y consumo de hidratos->debilidad ya que la insulina tambien convierte hidratos en energia.
- Altos niveles de azucar en sangre->acidificacion de la sangre->sed de urgencia para compensar el ph con agua y expulsar por orina azucar.

Se pidieron unas analiticas por los sintomas pero no llegaron a tiempo. Su cuerpo perdio la partida y llego al hospital con cetoacidosis.

No es una teoria ES UN HECHO que sin presencia de insulina no se puede engordar. Luego lo del balance energetico estais suponiendo que todas las calorias se usan para lo mismo (acumular grasa) Y NO ES ASI.

La grasa que ingeris NO SE ACUMULA como grasa en las visceras ergo la grasa no engorda, TE METAS LAS CALORIAS QUE TE METAS EN FORMA DE GRASA.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Según rauxa es imposible adelgazar comiendo determinados alimentos, independientemente de lo que se ingiera, y aún es más raro que se adelgace cuando no se come nada.
> 
> Vamos a ver, lo he dicho mil veces, no es que el metabolismo no cumpla las leyes de la termodinámica, es que no son suficientes para explicar su complejidad.
> 
> ...



Rauxa simplemente dice que si come usted poco, no adelgazará. Adelgazará al principio, pero el organismo irá a buscar el estado de equilibrio cosa que provocará un estancamiento. 
TODAS las dietas funcionan a corto plazo. El problema es que a medio plazo todos recuperan el peso perdido junto a un plus (efecto rebote). 
Si usted quiere comer menos adelante: empezará a perder peso y de paso a bajar su metabolismo basal (menos músculo, menos hueso, menos actividad cognitiva, menor función cardíaca...).

A corto plazo le puedo comprar casi todo, pero estamos a 2018 y ya tenemos muchos estudios que han durado años y se ha demostrado que las dietas hipocalóricas (Sean sanas o no) y las dietas con mierdas, aunque sean hipocalóricas o no, a medio y largo plazo son nefastas y a varios niveles.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *3000 - 4000 cal y quieres adelgazar??
> 
> Primero baja de peso, q tu rodilla estará jodida por eso, y sobre una base mejor empieza a ganar músculo.
> 
> ...



En mi experiencia la mayoría de los que practican deporte y tienen problemas de rodillas suele ser por un problema de poco fortalecimiento del vasto interno. Este músculo es el encargado de absorber la mayor parte del impacto del golpeo del pie en el suelo cuando corres, saltas, etc etc.

Muchos deportistas intentan fortalecer el vasto interno haciendo extensiones de cuádriceps lo cual es un grave error por varios motivos:

1 - Las extensiones de cuadriceps crean tamaño en el vasto interno pero no una fuerza significativa lo cual suele dar todavía más problemas al atleta en la zona de la rodilla.

y 2 - Las extensiones de cuadriceps con muy poco peso y muchas repeticiones son un excelente ejercicio para la rehabilitación de la zona después de una lesión por ejemplo, pero con mucho peso crean un gran estrés sobre el tendón rotuliano que es bastante frágil. Con buena suerte solo tendrás problemas de rodillas y con mala suerte tendrás un grave problema en las rodillas que te acompañará durante el resto de tu existencia. 

Las extensiones solo son interesantes para los culturistas puros, para los demás practicantes de deporte yo las desaconsejo totalmente salvo estando en rehabilitación y con muy poquito peso.

Fortalecer el vasto interno es vital sobre todo para los que practican running, deporte que suele crear una gran descompensación entre el vasto externo y el interno lo cual causa el desplazamiento de la rótula.

Mejores ejercicios para el Vasto Interno:

- Sentadilla Profunda.
- Sentailla Frontal (para mí el más esencial de todos)
- Subir o saltar a un cajón o silla.
- Zancadas.

Las rodillas no se joden por el peso sino por el debilitamiento que tengan en relación la actividad que hagas y el peso. Puede parecer lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.

Dicho esto, te puedes mazar y definir al mismo tiempo, no al nivel de un culturista de competición evidentemente pero aquí nadie estamos interesados en ningún tipo de culturismo ni en la definición de un culturista. 

Según tu genética comiendo bien y entrenando puedes tener un porcentaje de grasa entre el 12% y el 20% sin ningún tipo de problema y sin pasar calamidades. Más abajo la mayoría de las personas si podemos necesitar de otro tipo de estrategias pero no creo que haya mucha gente en este hilo interesada en eso, yo tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Feb 2018)

Una duda, si comes grasa y no segregas insulina, muy poca, ¿qué pasa con la grasa? ¿Se queda dando vueltas en la sangre hasta que se consuma en algún sitio (transformado en cetonas y ácidos grasos) ?


----------



## zapatitos (7 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> *Haber chicos duda, estoy recién operado de rodilla, quiero bajar de peso para prevenir y tener menos molestias pero a la vez he perdido mucha masa muscular en el cuadriceps. Que hago para recuperarme antes? Me pongo fino de calorías 3000-4000 y le meto caña en el gym o cómo normal para bajar de peso y ya recuperaré el músculo?
> 
> Hablo siempre de mantener esta alimentación.*



Para recupearrte cuanto antes tienes que hacer lo que decía el Napoleón *"Vísteme despacio que tengo prisa"* que traducido significa entrena despacio que tienes prisa.

Comienza desde abajo y poco a poco. Por ejemplo sentadillas con solo tu peso corporal, si ves que lo toleras bien vas añadiendo poco a poco peso sin pasarte y siempre con una técnica correcta. 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 20:55 ----------




lost_77 dijo:


> *Una duda, si comes grasa y no segregas insulina, muy poca, ¿qué pasa con la grasa? ¿Se queda dando vueltas en la sangre hasta que se consuma en algún sitio (transformado en cetonas y ácidos grasos) ?*



Alrededor del 80% de la grasa sobrante se expulsa a través de la respiración en forma de dióxido de carbono, el resto se transforma en agua y se expulsa a través de la orina, heces, lágrimas, semen, fluidos vaginales y demás fluidos corporales.

Los carbohidratos en cambio no pueden ser expulsados de esa manera y por tanto cualquier carbohidrato sobrante que no hayan podido utilizar tus células como alimento o para rellenar las reservas de glucògeno, solo tienen un camino posible que seguir que es depositarse en tu barriga a través de la insulina.

Saludos.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Para recupearrte cuanto antes tienes que hacer lo que decía el Napoleón *"Vísteme despacio que tengo prisa"* que traducido significa entrena despacio que tienes prisa.
> 
> Comienza desde abajo y poco a poco. Por ejemplo sentadillas con solo tu peso corporal, si ves que lo toleras bien vas añadiendo poco a poco peso sin pasarte y siempre con una técnica correcta.
> 
> ...



Pero se transforma en agua y co2 si se quema, ¿no?. Si no se consume, ¿qué pasa?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Pero se transforma en agua y co2 si se quema, ¿no?. Si no se consume, ¿qué pasa?



Orina, heces, sudor... De todas formas con la grasa natural tu cuerpo es muy sabio, haz la prueba. Cómprate un bote de nata pura para montar, de medio litro, y móntala, luego intenta comértela toda, como harías con cualquier carbohidrato refinado, y ya nos cuentas qué ha pasado.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Orina, heces, sudor... De todas formas con la grasa natural tu cuerpo es muy sabio, haz la prueba. Cómprate un bote de nata pura para montar, de medio litro, y móntala, luego intenta comértela toda, como harías con cualquier carbohidrato refinado, y ya nos cuentas qué ha pasado.



Estamos de acuerdo, yo hago keto y la grasa primero llena muchísimo, y si aun así te pasas mucho, te vas por la pata abajo, pero tengo la duda de que pasa con la grasa que no se quema, porque realmente tampoco se queda en gran parte como trigliceridos en la sangre, ya que bajan.
Y en la orina y el sudor hay cantidades mínimas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, yo hago keto y la grasa primero llena muchísimo, y si aun así te pasas mucho, te vas por la pata abajo, pero tengo la duda de que pasa con la grasa que no se quema, porque realmente tampoco se queda en gran parte como trigliceridos en la sangre, ya que bajan.
> Y en la orina y el sudor hay cantidades mínimas.



Te acabas de contestar tu solo. La grasa sobrante en su mayoria se excreta.

Si estas ketoadtado vas a usar muchisima como fuente de energia. Si fuerzas la maquina te vas de patilla. Esto no suele suceder porque en ausencia de refinados el mecanismo del hambre funciona como Dios manda y no te deja ingerir sin limite.

Por lo que decian de las 4000 cal que era un disparate para adelgazar, si fuesen de grasa ningun problema. Otra cosa es que seas capaz de metertelos sin hidratos refinados.

No olvidemos que los refinados son energia con muy pocos nutrientes, todo lo contrario que la comida real. 4000 cal llenas de nutrientes son ptra cosa totalmente distinta. Lo de sumar calorias sin tener en cuenta esto es de retras.


----------



## Panko21 (7 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Me da la impresión que el forero comía demasiado y se ejercitaba poco.
> Toca hacer justo al revés.
> De sentido común, vamos.



El forero, o sea yo, como ya he dicho antes me he roto el cruzado anterior, menisco externo y el cartílago de la cabeza del fémur. Es una lesión traumática derivada de un rebote en baloncesto en el que el rival me bloquea la pierna y termino en hiperextension. Así q llevo sin pisar el gimnasio desde octubre y operado en diciembre. Así que de poco ejercicio nada de nada. Eso sí, reconozco haber comido peor que en otros momentos aunque apenas habré subido un par de kilos. Mido 1.82 y actualmente peso 82 kilos.

Zapatitos soy un enamorado del trabajo de fuerza en el gimnasio aunque la idea es empezar con poco peso y más repeticiones xq entre otras cosas los tendones tardan más en adaptarse que los músculos. Es curioso pero las sentadillas profundas las hago mucho pero dan agujetas en la cara interna de la pierna. 

Rauxa puedes explicar con más detalles esto:
Fíjate lo que hace un organismo cuando ingiere más comida:
3. Mejora capacidad pulmonar
4. Mejora capacidad cardíaca
5. Mejora sistema endocrino
6. Mejora sistema reproductor
7. Mejora sistema excretor
8. Mejora sistema depurativo


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> El forero, o sea yo, como ya he dicho antes me he roto el cruzado anterior, menisco externo y el cartílago de la cabeza del fémur. Es una lesión traumática derivada de un rebote en baloncesto en el que el rival me bloquea la pierna y termino en hiperextension. Así q llevo sin pisar el gimnasio desde octubre y operado en diciembre. Así que de poco ejercicio nada de nada. Eso sí, reconozco haber comido peor que en otros momentos aunque apenas habré subido un par de kilos. Mido 1.82 y actualmente peso 82 kilos.
> 
> Zapatitos soy un enamorado del trabajo de fuerza en el gimnasio aunque la idea es empezar con poco peso y más repeticiones xq entre otras cosas los tendones tardan más en adaptarse que los músculos. Es curioso pero las sentadillas profundas las hago mucho pero dan agujetas en la cara interna de la pierna.
> 
> ...



Mientras contesta Rauxa yo añado una mas, que en realidad engloba parte de lo dicho:
9. Funciones de mantenimiento.

Las membranas celulares son en su mayoria grasa (tejido neuronal, sistemacirculatorio, etc), osea imaginaos que mierda hace el organismo si tiene material de sobra. Lo primero reparar todo lo que se va deteriorando. 

Los comepanes - bajo en grasa se matan ellos solos. Se oxidan mas (envejecimiento de tejidos) y tienen carencias nutricionales graves (les falta el material que permite reparar daños celulares).


----------



## Rauxa (8 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> El forero, o sea yo, como ya he dicho antes me he roto el cruzado anterior, menisco externo y el cartílago de la cabeza del fémur. Es una lesión traumática derivada de un rebote en baloncesto en el que el rival me bloquea la pierna y termino en hiperextension. Así q llevo sin pisar el gimnasio desde octubre y operado en diciembre. Así que de poco ejercicio nada de nada. Eso sí, reconozco haber comido peor que en otros momentos aunque apenas habré subido un par de kilos. Mido 1.82 y actualmente peso 82 kilos.
> 
> Zapatitos soy un enamorado del trabajo de fuerza en el gimnasio aunque la idea es empezar con poco peso y más repeticiones xq entre otras cosas los tendones tardan más en adaptarse que los músculos. Es curioso pero las sentadillas profundas las hago mucho pero dan agujetas en la cara interna de la pierna.
> 
> ...



En definitiva, lo que intentamos desmontar es que el simple hecho de ingerir de más, no implica necesariamente ganar grasa corporal.

Si nos basáramos en el mantra calórico y tú normalmente:
Comes 2000 y gastas 2000 y a partir de mañana, empiezas a comer 2500, estarías en superávit;
Entonces; ¿es lo mismo que este superávit provenga de los donuts que de los aguacates? No, verdad? Aunque sean las mismas calorías, y por más analfabetos que seamos, entenderemos que el destino de esas calorías, no tiene el mismo fin. 

El cuerpo humano es un sistema complejo que necesita de gasolina para poder funcionar. Y en función de la gasolina que le demos, tirará mejor o peor. 

Y como he dicho antes, el cuerpo humano, por tal de no enfermar, siempre tiende a la homeostasis (equilibrio):
- Si hace mucho frío, temblamos: así subimos nuestra temperatura corporal.
- Si hace mucho calor, sudamos. Así bajamos nuestra temperatura.
Cualquier desajuste, nos hace enfermar.

Si tu comes poquito y quemas bastante, el cuerpo no va a poder mantener mucho tiempo esta situación. Te dirá:
" tarde o temprano tendré un problema, así que si tu te empeñas en comer poco, yo tendré que quemar poco (metabolismo de reposo, baja). "
El cuerpo es proactivo; sabe que un día tendrá un problema y lo que hace es tan rápido como pueda, bajar su metabolismo. Entra en "modo ahorro". Como le entra poca gasolina, gastará poco, por miedo a quedar sin.

Y por contra, si empiezas a comer mucho, se tendrá que adaptar a esa situación, y tendrá que empezar a gastar. No puedes estar quemando X y comiendo mucho más, siempre. El cuerpo te dice:
"Si me das tanta gasolina, yo tendré que empezar a gastarla".
TE verás con más ganas de moverte, verás que necesitas dormir menos, que tus sistemas internos funcionan mejor... 
Y si por una de esas cosas, te vas a un extremo y te dices: Pues me comeré 1 kilo de nata al día, 15 aguacates y medio kilo de panceta, tu cuerpo irá tan hipersaciado y nutrido, que verás como te pasas 48 horas en ayunos, hastiado de todo lo que sea comida. Es una cuestión hormonal.

Eso sí, si ese plus calórico viene por el lado de las harinas y azúcares, y tb por una cuestión hormonal, tendrás subidas y bajadas de insulina, tendrás constantemente hambre, comerás cada 2-3 horas y empezarás a almacenar grasa. (aunque te mates a deporte).

Si ingerimos 200 calorías de más hoy, nada impide que el cuerpo queme ese exceso. O tal vez esas 200 calorías adicionales se excretarán como heces. O acaso las utilizará el hígado. Estamos obsesionados con la entrada de las calorías en el sistema, pero su salida es más importante. 

Como dije antes, es plus calórico el cuerpo lo puede utilizar como:
- Producción de calor
- Producción de nuevas proteinas, nuevos huesos, nuevos músculos
- Aumento de la capacidad cognitiva, de la frecuencia cardíaca, del ejercicio físico...
- Desintoxicación del hígado, riñón
- ....
- Y tb producción de grasa.

Hay un número casi infinito de maneras en que el cuerpo puede disipar el exceso de energía en lugar de almacenarla como grasa corporal.
Con el modelo de la escala del equilibrio calórico, suponemos que el aumento de grasa es esencialmente algo no sujeto a regulación y que podemos controlar conscientemente la subida y bajada de peso. Peeeero ningún sistema del cuerpo carece de regulación. NINGUNO. 
Los sistemas:
- Tiroideo
- Paratiroideo
- Simpático
- Parasimpático
- Respiratorio
- Circulatorio
- Hepático
- Renal
- Suprarrenal....
Se hallan bajo un riguroso control hormonal. Y también la GRASA CORPORAL.
Nuestro organismo cuenta con múltiples sistemas para controlar el peso corporal.

*El problema de la acumulación de grasa es en realidad un problema de distribución de energía.*
Demasiada energía se desvía hacia la producción de grasa, en lugar de, digamos, aumentar la producción de calor corporal. La inmensa mayor parte de este gasto energético se controla automáticamente; el ejercicio es el único factor que está bajo nuestro control consciente. 

Por ejemplo, no podemos decidir cuanta energía gastar en la acumuación de grasa frente a la formación de hueso nuevo. Dado que estos procesos metabólicos son prácticamente imposibles de medir, se supone que permanecen relativamente estables. En particular, se cree que la cantidad de calorías que salen no cambia en respuesta a la cantidad de calorías que entran. En teoría, ambas variables son independientes. 

*Jason Fung, hace una analogía que es bastante clara:*

Imagina que durante 1 año tu ingresas 100.000 euros. Y gastas lo mismo: 100.000 euros.

Y ahora imagina que el año que viene ingresas sólo 25.000 euros. Qué ocurre con el dinero que vas a gastar? Serías tan estúpido como para gastar 100.000 o empezarías a recortar gastos rápidamente? Lo que harías sería equilibrar lo que ingresas con lo que gastas.
El dinero que entra y el que sale son variables dependientes, ya que la reducción de una lleva directamente a la reducción de la otra. 

*Igual con la obesidad:*
Reducir la cantidad de calorías que entran solamente es efectivo si la cantidad de calorías que salen permanece estable. Peeeeero nos encontramos con que un descenso repentino de las calorías entrantes ocasiona una bajada similar de calorías salientes, y que no se pierde peso mientras el cuerpo equilibra su "presupuesto mágico".


----------



## Dr Strangelove (8 Feb 2018)

No hay ninguna solución definitiva al sobrepeso, pero rebajar el consumo de azúcares y harinas es un buen comienzo.


----------



## Ultra Chad (8 Feb 2018)

*Dieta de huevo cetogénica | RESULTADOS 1 SEMANA - 19 LIBRAS ??? (8,6kg)*







Ketogenic Egg Diet | 1 WEEK RESULTS - 19 POUNDS???!!! - YouTube


Traducción googliana 


> Dieta de huevo cetogénica | RESULTADOS 1 SEMANA - 19 LIBRAS ???
> 
> Es difícil de creer, pero puede perder una cantidad sustancial de peso comiendo 2,000 calorías al día ... si la mayoría de esas calorías provienen de los huevos y la mantequilla. Sí, había alrededor de 6-8 libras de peso de agua, ¡pero eso todavía es 11-13 libras de esa grasa!




Este mensaje viene a cuento por la cuestión que sin insulina no hay engorde.

El tipo entra en cetosis al tercer día.

En los comentarios del video, más de uno le cuestiona, pues en realidad ha perdido más grasa que la que en principio hubiera perdido haciendo un ayuno de agua.



Sigo alucinando que haya gente dispuesta a gastarse un dineral en liposucciones , o a pasar hambre para adelgazar por no dejar su sagrado pan, para hacer esas gilipolleces , llena la nevera de mantequilla Kerrygold o similar, y huevos de pastoreo... el tipo realmente ha estado solo 3 días en cetosis, imagina alargar el proceso a estar 11 dias en cetosis... 

Evidentemente lo suyo es aprender a alimentarse correctamente con comida real, y si tienes problemas de obesidad, restringir carbohidratos para recuperar con el tiempo la sensiblidad a la insulina, y tomarlo como un cambio permanente en los hábitos.

Pero si alguien se ha planteado algo más drástico, incluso un ayuno de agua y psicológicamente no se ve capaz, que pruebe la dieta del huevo.

Eso si, que sean de la mejor calidad posible.



 Saludos


----------



## 999999999 (8 Feb 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *Dieta de huevo cetogénica | RESULTADOS 1 SEMANA - 19 LIBRAS ??? (8,6kg)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tú crees que ese tío necesita recortar? 

En su peso previo ya marca bastante. 

Son ganas de complicarse


----------



## Leunam (8 Feb 2018)

Mirad lo que enseñan en el cole de mis hijos como desayuno saludable.


----------



## boogie boom (8 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Y tú crees que ese tío necesita recortar?
> 
> En su peso previo ya marca bastante.
> 
> Son ganas de complicarse



Ese no es el tema amigo. Parece que los árboles no te dejan ver el bosque, sigues erre que erre mezclando cosas.

Lo importante aquí es que el tío, estando bastante bien -que es mucho más difícil-, ha recortado 8 kg en 6 días comiendo huevos y mantequilla a saco, pasandose de calorías. Eso es lo que tienes que pillar.

Dicho esto lo de las dietas inflándose a una sola cosa no es recomendable por sentido común. Se podría hacer perfectamente igual añadiendo aceite de coco y oliva, frutos secos y vegetales de hoja verde, por ejemplo, para no tener ninguna carencia.

Pasando a otra cosa, no sabía que a los jamones pata negra enteros TAMBIÉN les echan azúcar, no todos, pero muchos. Al lomo ibérico también. Así que a leer las etiquetas SIEMPRE.

Ahí queda pues. De la dronja no se salva ni el tato hamijos.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 10:11 ----------




Leunam dijo:


> Mirad lo que enseñan en el cole de mis hijos como desayuno saludable.



¡¡Jajaja!!

"Debes incluir al menos 3 de los siguientes grupos de alimentos".

-Mmmm emm... ya está! Azúcar, lácteos y cereales!! Pero si ya lo estaba haciendo genial!! :rolleye:

DAN GANAS DE VOMITAR.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> *Pero se transforma en agua y co2 si se quema, ¿no?. Si no se consume, ¿qué pasa?*



A ver, toda grasa que consumas en exceso el organismo la va a expulsar a través de las respiración y los fluidos corporales. Esto se descubrió hace muy poquitos años y viola claramente la hipótesis oficial de que la grasa que ingerimos o que se pierde cuando se adelgaza, se transforma en energía y/o calor.

Ese mantra nació a principios del Siglo XX cuando comenzaron a investigar las causas de la obesidad y lo mejor que se les ocurrió a esos lumbreras que comenzaron a estudiarla es aplicar las leyes de la termodinámica en los seres vivos y resumirlo todo en la Teoría del Balance Energético (somos gordos porque comemos mucho)

Esto con los últimos descubrimientos ya se sabe que es falso porque en el proceso de engordar/adelgazar intervienen muchas hormonas que convierten la aplicación en los seres vivos de las teorías de la termodinámica en un completo disparate, pero como no interesa no se le da publicidad al asunto porque entre otras cosas se va al garete toda la industria alimentaria, de la dietética, la nutrición y miles de ejpertos nutrólogos diseñando dietas que de paso se irían todos a la cola del paro.

Así que mejor seguir engañando al personal diciéndole que para no estar gordos hay que comer menos de lo que necesitas cuando la realidad es que para no estar gordo tienes que comer lo que necesitas y cuando lo necesitas, ni más ni menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Feb 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Mirad lo que enseñan en el cole de mis hijos como desayuno saludable.



Pues, para lo que hay por ahí, ni tan mal.

Consideren que *las necesidades nutricionales de un niño en crecimiento no son las de un adulto*

El problema de la insulina y la obesidad es que los adultos *seguimos comiendo como cuando estábamos creciendo*, lo cual es UN ERROR.

Pero que un *NIÑO*, que son volcanes de energía, cuyos huesos, músculos y órganos están en constante crecimiento, y que para estar sanos tienen que mantener *una proporción razonable de reservas de grasa*, desayune leche, cereales y azúcar PERO TAMBIÉN aceites esenciales, huevos, proteínas y fruta...

...ni tan mal. Mucho mejor que el clásico "grasas, caca, cereales ultraazucarados, chachi"

¿Que para nota deberían dejar claro que pan, cereales, fruta y azúcar/miel son en realidad *el mismo grupo*? Tampoco pidan peras al olmo.

Algo es algo, dijo un calvo, al ver un pelo en la sopa.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Feb 2018)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> *No hay ninguna solución definitiva al sobrepeso, pero rebajar el consumo de azúcares y harinas es un buen comienzo.*



Si hay una solución definitiva al sobrepeso y es la solución definitiva de cualquier tipo de yonqui osease dejar definitivamente de tomar tu mandanga.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 09:32 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Pues, para lo que hay por ahí, ni tan mal.
> 
> Consideren que las necesidades nutricionales de un niño en crecimiento no son las de un adulto
> 
> ...



Lo edulcores como lo edulcores lo que hacen con los críos ahora en las escuelas y guarderías solo tiene un nombre y ese nombre es *Ingeniería Social* .

Los niños no necesitan azúcar añadida para nada, mis hijas al menos no la necesitaron jamás y se movían tanto e incluso más que los niños azucarados.

Saludos.


----------



## Panko21 (8 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues, para lo que hay por ahí, ni tan mal.
> 
> Consideren que *las necesidades nutricionales de un niño en crecimiento no son las de un adulto*
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo en la hoja que nos siguen hablando de energía inmediata!, Para que si van a estar sentados en clase, energía que se libera poco a poco, la fibra de descarta en su mayoría al no ser asimilable, joder si la mejor fuente de energía constante es la grasa... Hay mucho mito de si no como nada desfallezco y los niños tb. Soy maestro y no veo niños desmayados cuando no se traen el desayuno.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Feb 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> Mirad lo que enseñan en el cole de mis hijos como desayuno saludable.



Luego que si somos unos pesados ::


----------



## zapatitos (8 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> *Pues yo veo en la hoja que nos siguen hablando de energía inmediata!, Para que si van a estar sentados en clase, energía que se libera poco a poco, la fibra de descarta en su mayoría al no ser asimilable, joder si la mejor fuente de energía constante es la grasa... Hay mucho mito de si no como nada desfallezco y los niños tb. Soy maestro y no veo niños desmayados cuando no se traen el desayuno.*



Ya contaré cuando tenga un buen rato lo que estoy viviendo y viendo en el hospital público donde está ingresada para operación de marcapasos una tía de mi parienta, cosas increibles por lo menos para mí y mi familia que nunca hemos estado en un hospital salvo para visitar a alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## sekhet (8 Feb 2018)

Esta sería para mi una buena piramide alimentaria. Aclarando que las *proteinas* mejor vegetales que animales, al igual que las grasas. Y los cereales integrales tipo arroz, avena, quinoa...







Pero estoy de acurdo que suprimir azúcares añadidos y harinas en general.​


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Esta sería para mi una buena piramide alimentaria. Aclarando que las *proteinas* mejor vegetales que animales, al igual que las grasas. Y los cereales integrales tipo arroz, avena, quinoa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. Esa pirámide es absurda, ridícula. Pensemos un momento.

Lo primero de todo. No se puede hacer una pirámide con conceptos que no son asimilables ni comparables. "Frutas y verduras" no es un macronutriente, como sí lo son "hidratos" o "proteínas". Las frutas y verduras contienen hidratos, grasas y proteínas en diferentes proporciones. No son otro macronutriente. 

Pasa igual con los azúcares. Son un tipo de hidrato de carbono. Por tanto ya estarían incluidos en el segundo escalón. Ni pies ni cabeza.

Pero es que además, no hay evidencia sólida de que la alimentación humana deba basarse en "frutas y verduras" ni de que las grasas "buenas" deban estar en el cuarto piso de la pirámide. Según esa imagen, debo comer más proteínas que grasa, y más hidratos de carbono que proteínas. Y más frutas y verduras que hidratos de carbono ¿?¿?¿? Eso no tiene sentido pero es que además no hay evidencia que lo respalde.

Imagen arbitraria y confusa además de errónea.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Esta sería para mi una buena piramide alimentaria. Aclarando que las *proteinas* mejor vegetales que animales, al igual que las grasas. *Y los cereales integrales tipo arroz, avena, quinoa...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo integral no siempre es mejor

¿Son realmente saludables los cereales integrales? (Parte I)



> ENTONCES… ¿NO APORTAN NADA?
> El único beneficio relevante de los cereales integrales es que son una fuente barata de energía. Si haces actividad física intensa o estás intentando ganar volumen, incorporar cierta cantidad de cereal, como avena o arroz, puede ayudarte a cubrir tus necesidades calóricas, ofreciendo energía de rápida disponibilidad.
> 
> Aunque prefiero priorizar los tubérculos y algunas legumbres como fuente de glucosa, añadir algo de variedad con algunos cereales no es necesariamente malo (yo lo hago), y en cantidades moderadas es difícil que ocasionen problemas salvo en personas con especial sensibilidad.
> ...


----------



## sekhet (8 Feb 2018)

Yo en este tema estoy de acuerdo con la OMS:

Carbohidratos: 55%-75%
Grasas 15%-30%
Proteinas: 10%-15%

Aunque las proteinas preferentemente de origen vegetal al igual que las grasas. Creo que es una proporción bastante sensata.


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Yo en este tema estoy de acuerdo con la OMS:
> 
> Carbohidratos: 55%-75%
> Grasas 15%-30%
> ...



Tu eres vegano. Dejate de historias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> A ver, toda grasa que consumas en exceso el organismo la va a expulsar a través de las respiración y los fluidos corporales. Esto se descubrió hace muy poquitos años y viola claramente la hipótesis oficial de que la grasa que ingerimos o que se pierde cuando se adelgaza, se transforma en energía y/o calor.
> 
> Ese mantra nació a principios del Siglo XX cuando comenzaron a investigar las causas de la obesidad y lo mejor que se les ocurrió a esos lumbreras que comenzaron a estudiarla es aplicar las leyes de la termodinámica en los seres vivos y resumirlo todo en la Teoría del Balance Energético (somos gordos porque comemos mucho)
> 
> ...



Y te olvides de los miles y miles de millones que dejarían de ingresar las farmamafias a costa de la perpetúa mala salud de la gente....


----------



## Rauxa (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Yo en este tema estoy de acuerdo con la OMS:
> 
> Carbohidratos: 55%-75%
> Grasas 15%-30%
> ...



Entiendo que por más frutas y verduras que comas, no llegarás al 75% de HC ni de lejos, deberás comer harinas sí o sí.
Si además, tenemos en cuenta que la grasa es la fuente de energía principal y la que usamos prácticamente todo el día, ese 15-30% se antojo muy pero que muy poco.
Y no hay estudios que digan que más de un 15% de protes es malo. Sí que hay estudios que en gente con problemas de riñón, deben vigilar con la ingesta de protes. En gente sana, no se ha observado problemas de riñón aunque consuman un 50% de protes.

En definitiva: a mis 41 años, nadie me ha explicado aún porqué de forma genérica, se recomienda a la población que más de la mitad de lo que ingiere cada día, tiene que ser un hidrato. Sabiendo además, que no existen los hidratos esenciales (a diferencia de algunas protes y algunas grasas que sí son esenciales y por tanto tenemos que ingerir de forma exógena sí o sí)


----------



## sekhet (8 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Entiendo que por más frutas y verduras que comas, no llegarás al 75% de HC ni de lejos, deberás comer harinas sí o sí.
> Si además, tenemos en cuenta que la grasa es la fuente de energía principal y la que usamos prácticamente todo el día, ese 15-30% se antojo muy pero que muy poco.
> Y no hay estudios que digan que más de un 15% de protes es malo. Sí que hay estudios que en gente con problemas de riñón, deben vigilar con la ingesta de protes. En gente sana, no se ha observado problemas de riñón aunque consuman un 50% de protes.
> 
> En definitiva: a mis 41 años, nadie me ha explicado aún porqué de forma genérica, se recomienda a la población que más de la mitad de lo que ingiere cada día, tiene que ser un hidrato. Sabiendo además, que no existen los hidratos esenciales (a diferencia de algunas protes y algunas grasas que sí son esenciales y por tanto tenemos que ingerir de forma exógena sí o sí)



Como hablas de forma educada te contesto. 

Los hidratos los sacas de la fruta, verdura, tuberculos, y algo de cereal integral (arroz y avena). 

Un exceso de proteina no es bueno porque acidifica el organismo.

Si te lees ‘el estudio de china’ comprobaras los problemas de consumir mas de un 10% de proteina animal.

Por último te diré lo que para mi es difinitivo. Cuál es el único alimento perfecto para el ser humano? La leche de nuestra madre. El resto está en la naturaleza... aunque nuestra fisionomía nos hace pensar que estamos mas predispuesto a comer fruta y raices que carne (por nuestras manos y dientes). Bueno la leche tiene Una proporcion de UN grano de peoteina frente a SIETE gramos de hidratos y TRES gramos de grasa. Es decir que en el momento de mayor crecimiento, y cuando mas necesidad de proteinas tenemos, debido a nuestro acelerado crecimiento, la naturaleza nos dice 7 a 1. Sin embargo, cuando crecemos quereis invertir ese porcentaje. 

La leche es el unico alimento que nos dice los macronutrientes que necesitamos y el porcentaje de estos, por lo menos mientras somos lactantes...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Si te lees ‘el estudio de china’ comprobaras



Joder que Cruz


----------



## 999999999 (8 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Como hablas de forma educada te contesto.
> 
> Los hidratos los sacas de la fruta, verdura, tuberculos, y algo de cereal integral (arroz y avena).
> 
> ...



Déjate de veganismo y polleces, y tómate tu pastillita de B12, que como a todos, os hace falta para no enfermar

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 23:28 ----------

El menú de la lucha contra el cáncer | vida-sana/estilo-y-gastro



> > *El menú de la lucha contra el cáncer*
> > MARÍA P. BONMATÍ
> > Compartir en Facebook
> > Compartir en Twitter
> > ...





---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 23:33 ----------

Cenas saludables: ¿Qué cenan los expertos en nutrición? | Telva.com



> *¿Qué cenan los expertos en nutrición?
> La cena ideal existe y los número uno en nutrición nos cuentan cuál es la suya*
> 
> Huevos poché con aguacate.
> ...


----------



## sekhet (8 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Déjate de veganismo y polleces, y tómate tu pastillita de B12, que como a todos, os hace falta para no enfermar
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 23:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo no tomo suplementos, de todas formas sabrás que la Vitamina B12 que tomas es por suplementación de los animales que comes, verdad?.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 00:00 ----------

Una dieta con mucha proteína puede ser tan dañina como el fumar

Una dieta con mucha proteína puede ser tan dañina como el fumar | Economía | EL PAÍS

Según un estudio...


----------



## Rauxa (9 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Como hablas de forma educada te contesto.
> 
> Los hidratos los sacas de la fruta, verdura, tuberculos, y algo de cereal integral (arroz y avena).
> 
> ...



La proteína es ácida, pero eso no es problema. El cuerpo tiene que tener un equilibrio ácido/alcalino. Proporción 1 a 3 a favor de los alcalinos. Pero el cuerpo necesita su alimentos ácidos. 
El problema no es que comas mucho ácido, sino que comas mucho inflamatorio (avena, harinas, cereales... y obviamente azúcares). 
Como te he dicho, la ciencia no reconoce el concepto "abuso" de proteína. No se ha podido demostrar un máximo perjudicial en las protes. Sólo ha determinado que en una persona sana, el % mínimo de protes a ingerir es 15%. El mínimo. No se ha demostrado que un max determinado sea dañino para la salud. Hablo de estudios científicos. 
Este bioquímico ha escrito mucho sobre el tema:
Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable: Los libros
Ha ido desgranando todos los estudios para poder demostrar o no, los diferentes mantras sobre la alimentación de estos últimos 60 años.
Y el autor ni es paleo, ni vegano, ni nada raro.

Del china study se habló largo y tendido en el parte I del hilo. 
Para que la gente lo sepa, en la China, comen mucho arroz, pero este arroz no lo hierven con agua como aquí, sino con caldo de huesos. Con su gelatina, tuétano y vísceras animales. Que digo yo, que de veganos nada y de acidez, irán bien.

La leche materna es el alimento ideal para el ser humano cuando es bebé. No para un adulto. Por más que sea leche materna. Por razones que todos entenderemos yo con 41 años no puedo tomar leche materna. La misma naturaleza me lo "prohibe", ergo, muy sana no será a mis 41 tacos.

Precisamente tengo un bebé de 4 meses y la leche materna varia durante estos meses. La madre no tiene el mismo tipo de leche en el mes 1 que en el 5. Aún así, el niño necesita ganar grasa, que lo va a proteger durante estas primeras fases de la vida. Sobretodo grasa en la cintura y piernas. Un adulto, no está en esa misma situación. Nada que ver.

En cuestión de evolución humana, patinas bastante y eso te lo dirá cualquier historiador, bioquímico....
Tenemos los dientes que tenemos y las manos que tenemos, pq nuestro cerebro evolucionó. Evolucionó tanto que pudimos idear y fabricar herramientas para cazar de forma más eficiente y eficaz. Cazar y comer. Descubrimos el fuego, utensilios para comer y masticar bien. Así que no hizo falta desarrollar agallas o colmillos. Y recuerdo: no somos carnívoros, sino omnivoros. 

Y confundes fisionomía con fisiología. Nuestra fisiología es de un omnívoro. A ti te confunde nuestro físico (dientes, manos...), que te hacen pensar que eres un vegano.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 00:36 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> Yo no tomo suplementos, de todas formas sabrás que la Vitamina B12 que tomas es por suplementación de los animales que comes, verdad?.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 00:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Vienes años tarde y además veo que tienes pocos mensajes cosa que me hace pensar que eres un troll.

2 cosas:
Mira que pone el artículo del País que enlazas tú:
*
El estudio lleva a la conclusión de que, si bien la ingesta elevada de proteínas puede ser dañina en la mediana edad, una dieta con niveles moderados o altos de proteína después de los 65 años de edad puede hacer que las personas sean menos propensos a las enfermedades.*

O sea, por una parte te dicen que comer mucha prote es mala, pero por otra, que cuando eres un viejales puede hacer que enfermes menos ::
Si eres joven, la prote es mala y si eres viejo la prote es güena. 


Y ahora te explico como se hizo el estudio, porqué veo que tu te quedas con lo que publica el becario pero entenderemos que el estudio completo es mucho más extenso y ahí se estudian muchas variables. Los mass-mierda solo publican aquello que le interesa a la industria.

Hicieron lo siguiente:
Grupo 1: personas de mediana edad, veganos, no comen bollería, deportistas, delgados, no tabaco, no alcohol. O sea, gente sana, delgada, y vegana.
Grupo 2: personas omnivoras que comen de todo. Obesos, sedentarios, bebedores, fumadores. O sea, gente de mala vida y obviamente comiendo su ternera y 1/4 de pollo.

Qué vieron: pues que el grupo 2, enfermaba más. Normal, no?

Y de ahí, se saca que la carne enferma más.

Pero si nos leemos todo el estudio completo, veremos que se estudian otras variables.

Y se llega en el punto donde se comparan 2 grupos de personas, deportistas, delgados, no fumadores, no bebedores, todo ok, pero un grupo era vegano y otro omnivoro.
Resultado? El omnivoro enfermaba menos.

El estudio no dice que es mejor o que es peor. Se dedica a comparar y analizar diferentes grupos de personas y va sacando sus conclusiones.

Pero los mass-mierda a expensas de sus patronos, se hacen eco de lo que les interesa y les favorece. Y como la gente lee el País y no el estudio primario, pues se cree lo que se cree.


PD Algo así se hizo con un estudio en españa sobre el desayuno infantil.
Prueba 1: se puso a los niños a desayunar bollería. Resultado: sobrepeso.
Prueba 2: esos mismos niños cambiaron la bollería por el pan. Resultado: adelgazan.

Titular de T5, Antena3.... EL PAN ADELGAZA Y ES EL MEJOR DESAYUNO PARA LOS NIÑOS. ::

Pero el estudio iba más allá y tb se investigó sobre el desayuno de frutas, frutos secos, huevo, atún, jamón, ayuno... Y resultó que estas aún eran mejores opciones.
O sea que la peor opción era la bollería y la segunda peor opción era el pan.
Pero el titular es que el pan adelgaza.

Y así nos tienen: obesos y diabéticos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2018)

El forero vegano Semehn o es Sugus o algun acolito suyo.

Amig@ vegan@ lease bien el estudio chino que solo consigue demostrar alguna correlacion de enfermedades relacionadas con la caseina (proteina de la leche) cosa que hasta puedo estar de acuerdo.

El resto de proteinas animales ni en el chino ni ningun estudio son capaces de encontrar ningun problema. Y eso que el e. Chino esta hecho por un vegano lo que lo hace de una imparcialidad dudosa.

Ponga el fragmento donde encuentra relacion negativa para la carne en general o deje de decir tonterias. O pegais un tiro en el pie vosotros solos.


----------



## sekhet (9 Feb 2018)

Yo no se que es un troll, ni soy vegano no tomo suplementos. Aunque me parece que una dieta crudivegana se acerca a niestra dieta ideal. 
El autor del estudio de china dejo de tomar proteina animal a raiz de sus conclusiones, no por motivos animalistas. 
Si escribo poco es porque no me merece la pena discutir, ni me vais a cambiar no voy a cambiar vuestro punto de vista. Los omnivoros no necesitan cocinar su comida, si se come carne, se debiera comer cruda.
Respecto al azucar y la harina estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el hilo.
Ppr último hab diho que el minimo es 15% de proteina, pues resulta que ese mínimo no lo toman los lactantes!


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Como hablas de forma educada te contesto.
> 
> Los hidratos los sacas de la fruta, verdura, tuberculos, y algo de cereal integral (arroz y avena).
> 
> ...



Cuando somos lactantes estamos aumentando nuestro peso corporal del orden de un 10% cada pocas semanas.

Algo me dice que eso, que es muy buena idea cuando estás creciendo porque lo lógico es que tu peso aumente paralelamente a tu tamaño, puede ser fuente inagotable de problemas una vez terminas de crecer, y tal.

Asumir que las necesidades nutricionales son las mismas en un lactante (crecimiento acelerado), en un niño (crecimiento rápido), en un adulto (no crecimiento) y en un anciano (decrecimiento) se me antoja, como poco sospechoso.

El estudio de china ya ha sido diseccionado hasta la saciedad en este hilo y el anterior, porque el insigne, irredento e inasequible al desaliento contrapunto lo tenía por texto sagrado.

Pero el estudio de china adolece de serios problemas formales y metodológicos, además de un potente *sesgo de confirmación*, porque, *qué casualidad que el estudio refuerce las tesis que ya defendían de antes sus autores*

Si quiere un estudio bastante menos sesgado sobre lo que pasa cuando la gente apenas toma grasa y se infla a carbohidratos, le recomiendo el estudio PURE, que dejó a sus autores con tres palmos de narices al echar por tierra las hipótesis de partida...

...y que es del año pasado, por cierto.

ITEM MÁS: la leche materna tiene bastante que ver con la DIETA materna.

Considere que la composición actual de la leche materna no tiene por qué ser la misma que la que era antes de que la norma fuera alimentarse de carbohidratos a saco.



---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 09:06 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Como te he dicho, la ciencia no reconoce el concepto "abuso" de proteína. No se ha podido demostrar un máximo perjudicial en las protes. Sólo ha determinado que en una persona sana, el % mínimo de protes a ingerir es 15%. El mínimo. No se ha demostrado que un max determinado sea dañino para la salud. Hablo de estudios científicos.



Meh.

el % mínimo de protes a ingerir depende de muchas cosas, y el 15% se me parece bastante más al MÁXIMO que debería ingerir una persona sana con actividad física moderada.

El mínimo, relacionado con la excreción de nitrógeno por la orina (que correla con la degradación de aminoácidos, que habría que reponer) está más bien en torno a 0,6-0,8 g/kg de masa magra, que se queda como a la mitad de ese 15% que comentas.

Por lo demás, cierto es que en individuos sanos no parece haber un "máximo de proteínas" a partir del cual empiezan los problemas, peeero...

...pero las proteínas activan las tres vías sensoras de nutrientes que activan el crecimiento (insulina, MTor y AMPK inverso), que están muy relacionadas con el sobrepeso, el envejecimiento y el crecimiento masivo descontrolado (a.k.a. cáncer), así que tampoco es que forrarse a protes sea la mejor idea del mundo mundial.

Lo lógico es adaptar el consumo a las necesidades estrictas de renovación, que como digo depende entre otras cosas del nivel y tipo de actividad física


----------



## sekhet (9 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cuando somos lactantes estamos aumentando nuestro peso corporal del orden de un 10% cada pocas semanas.
> 
> Algo me dice que eso, que es muy buena idea cuando estás creciendo porque lo lógico es que tu peso aumente paralelamente a tu tamaño, puede ser fuente inagotable de problemas una vez terminas de crecer, y tal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Smiling Jack dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuando somos lactantes estamos aumentando nuestro peso corporal del orden de un 10% cada pocas semanas.
> ...


----------



## sekhet (9 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> sekhet dijo:
> 
> 
> > Te voy a dar un disgusto el famoso estudio de la OMS no dice que la carne roja sea cancerigena, simplemente dicen que cuidado pero que no lo saben CON DOS COJONES.
> ...


----------



## Ultra Chad (9 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> La proteína es ácida, pero eso no es problema. El cuerpo tiene que tener un equilibrio ácido/alcalino. Proporción 1 a 3 a favor de los alcalinos. Pero el cuerpo necesita su alimentos ácidos.
> El problema no es que comas mucho ácido, sino que comas mucho inflamatorio (avena, harinas, cereales... y obviamente azúcares).
> Como te he dicho, la ciencia no reconoce el concepto "abuso" de proteína. No se ha podido demostrar un máximo perjudicial en las protes. Sólo ha determinado que en una persona sana, el % mínimo de protes a ingerir es 15%. El mínimo. No se ha demostrado que un max determinado sea dañino para la salud. Hablo de estudios científicos.
> Este bioquímico ha escrito mucho sobre el tema:
> ...




*Uno de los problemas principales con el exceso de proteínas o aminoácidos es que estimulan la mTOR, la cual a su vez estimula el crecimiento en lugar de la regeneración. Las calorías de las grasas no estimularon la mTOR, leptina o insulina.*

*Diana de rapamicina en células de mamífero*



> La diana de rapamicina en células de mamífero o mTOR por sus siglas en inglés (mammalian Target of Rapamycin), es una proteína presente en las células de los animales mamíferos que tiene importantes funciones. La familia de proteínas TOR está implicada en el control del inicio de la transcripción del mRNA, la organización del citoesqueleto celular de actina, el tráfico de membrana, la formación de ribosomas y la regulación del crecimiento, proliferación y muerte celular. Dado que la actividad de esta proteína está aumentada en algunos tipos de cáncer, se considera como una diana terapéutica y se han estudiado varios fármacos para inactivar su función, entre ellos el temsirolimus que se emplea en el tratamiento del carcinoma renal, everolimus y sirolimus que se utilizan para evitar el rechazo tras el trasplante de riñón, por su capacidad de reducir la respuesta inmunitaria.1​ mTOR puede formar dos complejos de señalización diferentes que se designan como mTORC1 y mTORC2, en el primero mTOR se une a la proteína RAPTOR (acrónimo de Regulatory-Associated Protein of mTOR) y en el segundo a la proteína RICTOR (acrónimo de Rapamycin-Insensitive Companion of mTOR), cada uno de estos complejos posee funciones diferentes.2​





*Cómo y Por Qué Demasiada Cantidad de Proteína Desencadenan el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer*
Demasiada Proteína Desencadena el Envejecimiento y el Cáncer



> El objetivo de rapamicina en mamífero (mTOR, por sus siglas en inglés) es una antigua vía de señalización molecular, que es responsable del crecimiento o reparación, lo cual depende de si es estimulada o inhibida
> Para regular ascendentemente el mantenimiento y reparación, aumentar la longevidad, y reducir el riesgo de cáncer, es necesario suprimir la vía mTOR, y la forma más eficaz de hacerlo es al limitar el consumo de proteínas
> Para la longevidad, el objetivo es una alimentación alta en grasas saludables, baja en carbohidratos netos, con cantidades moderadas de proteína de alta calidad. Idealmente no más de aproximadamente 1 gramo por kilo de masa corporal magra




*En Cuestión de Proteínas, la Precisión Sí Importa*

La Precisión Importa Cuando Se Trata de Proteína



> Llevar una alimentación con bajo contenido en carbohidratos y rica en proteínas podría ayudar a perder peso sin dañar los músculos, pero consumir un exceso de proteínas también tiene desventajas significativas, las cuales podrían superar este beneficio
> Consumir una mayor cantidad de proteínas de las que su cuerpo necesita, en realidad estimula al objetivo de rapamicina en mamíferos (mTOR, por sus siglas en inglés)—una vía que participa en el proceso de envejecimiento y la formación de cáncer
> Las proteínas también afectan a la insulina y leptina. Como resultado, si combate la obesidad, tiene resistencia a la insulina o padece diabetes, aún podría ser un problema llevar una alimentación con bajo contenido en carbohidratos, y alta en proteínas




*¿Está Saboteando Su Salud y Longevidad al Comer Demasiada Proteína?*

¿Está Saboteando Su Salud al Consumir Mucha Proteína?



> Las personas en Estados Unidos consumen la mayor cantidad de carne per cápita en el mundo-- más de 175 libras de carne de cerdo, pollo y carne de res al año, y la evidencia sugiere que esto es demasiado para tener una salud óptima
> El exceso de proteína en realidad podría ser peor que comer demasiados carbohidratos. El exceso de proteínas puede estimular 2 vías bioquímicas que aceleran el envejecimiento y el crecimiento de cáncer
> Las personas que reciben el 20 % o más de sus calorías diarias de proteínas tienen una tasa de cáncer de 400 % y un riesgo 75 % más alto de muerte en comparación con las personas que sólo obtienen el 10 % de sus calorías diarias de proteína






Ciertamente el Dr Mercola, recomienda para mujeres embarazadas y ancianos un mayor consumo de proteina de alta calidad, pero el aumento sugerido es del 25%.
Teniendo en cuenta que recomienda 1gramo de proteina por kilogramo de masa corporal magra, el aumento de proteina sugerido no es tan grande.

Luego evidentemente hay casos como Dwayne Johnson, que para prepararse para alguna pelicula ha llegado a consumir aproximadamente unos 500gramos de proteinas diarios, repartidos en 7/8 comidas diarias.
Evidentemente el resultado es un cuerpo muy musculado, pero si el objetivo principal es la salud y la reparación de tejidos, y no el crecimiento, este obviamente no es el camino


----------



## boogie boom (9 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Karlos Smith dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Historias inventadas? Yo no me invento nada, cada uno dais por buenos unos estudios y no aceptais otros. Haceis selección y os quedais con lo que os interesa. Como hago yo, si tu no quieres ver la relación entre consumo de carne y cancer de colon o de pancreas, no la verás. Porque no hay más ciego, que el que no quiere ver.
> ...


----------



## sekhet (9 Feb 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> sekhet dijo:
> 
> 
> > Te están diciendo que dan por buenos hasta los estudios que posteas, que son los titulares de los media los que mienten favoreciendo a la industria. Pero los ciegos son ellos. ¿Por qué no empiezas por leerte tus propios estudios? ¿Y de paso leer y comprender lo que te están diciendo aquí?
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El forero vegano Semehn o es Sugus o algun acolito suyo.
> 
> Amig@ vegan@ lease bien el estudio chino que solo consigue demostrar alguna correlacion de enfermedades relacionadas con la caseina (proteina de la leche) cosa que hasta puedo estar de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



colin campbelss se hizo vegano a raíz de sus estudios, no antes. Se crió en una granja típica de EEUU, desayunando panceta y leche. 

Una prueba más de que sólo lees lo que te interesa, por lo tanto imparcialidad nula. 

Que es lo esperable, porque no te sabes ni las tablas nutricionales.

Cuando hizo el estudio China todavía no era vegano.

Además de que reniega del término.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 18:00 ----------

Lo que siempre descartáis es el rendimiento de conversión en grasa de cada macronutriente:



> “A widely held belief is that the sugars in starches are readily converted into fat and then stored unattractively in the abdomen, hips, and buttock. Incorrect! And there is no disagreement about the truth among scientists or their published scientific research.5-13 After eating, the complex carbohydrates found in starches, such as rice, are digested into simple sugars in the intestine and then absorbed into the bloodstream where they are transported to trillions of cells in the body in order to provide for energy. Carbohydrates (sugars) consumed in excess of the body’s daily needs can be stored (invisibly) as glycogen in the muscles and liver. The total storage capacity for glycogen is about two pounds. Carbohydrates consumed in excess of our need and beyond our limited storage capacity are not readily stored as body fat. Instead, these excess carbohydrate calories are burned off as heat (a process known as facultative dietary thermogenesis) or used in physical movements not associated with exercise.9,13
> 
> The process of turning sugars into fats is known as de novo lipogenesis. Some animals, such as pigs and cows, can efficiently convert the low-energy, inexpensive carbohydrates found in grains and grasses into calorie-dense fats.5 This metabolic efficiency makes pigs and cows ideal “food animals.” Bees also perform de novo lipogenesis; converting honey (simple carbohydrates) into wax (fats). However, human beings are very inefficient at this process and as a result de novo lipogenesis does not occur under usual living conditions in people.5-13 When, during extreme conditions, de novo lipogenesis does occur the metabolic cost is about 30% of the calories consumed—a very wasteful process.11
> 
> Under experimental laboratory conditions overfeeding of large amounts of simple sugars to subjects will result in a little bit of de novo lipogenesis. For example, trim and obese women were overfed 50% more total calories than they usually ate in a day, along with an extra 3.5 ounces (135 grams) of refined sugar. From this overfeeding the women produced less than 4 grams (36 calories) of fat daily, which means a person would have to be overfed by this amount of extra calories and sugar every day for nearly 4 months in order to gain one extra pound of body fat.10 Obviously, even overeating substantial quantities of refined and processed carbohydrates is a relatively unimportant source of body fat. So where does all that belly fat come from? The fat you eat is the fat you wear.”



que explica perfectamente como se puede estar delgado con dietas altas en carbohidratos.

En realidad en una dieta con menos carbohidratos, éstos solo contribuyen a crear excesos calóricos, mientras que el exceso de grasa es lo que se almacena en el tejido adiposo.

Excess Carbohydrate Does Not Turn To Body Fat | Fanatic Cook


----------



## Ultra Chad (9 Feb 2018)

*Nos engorda la insulina*

Dame dos personas que coman 2.000 kcal diarias.

A una le inyecto insulina cada día y a la otra no.
La primera engordará, y vaya que si engordará.

Incluso si le pongo sólo 1.700 kcal, si le inyecto insulina, engordará más que la otra que coma 2.000 kcal.
No es un tema de calorías. Es un tema hormonal.

La labor se la insulina, además de bajar el azúcar y meterlo en las células (que es lo que les decimos a los niños que tienen un debut diabético) tiene una función principal: Almacenar energía en forma de grasa.

Qué eleva la insulina?
Los carbohidratos. Más cuanto más refinado sean (zumos, refrescos, pan, bollería, etc) y menos cuanto más lenta sea su absorción (verduras, legumbres y algunas frutas enteras, no sus zumos).
Las proteínas (mediante la gluconeogénesis hepática) también la elevan tardíamente, pero mucho menos que los carbohidratos.

Y las grasas?

Las grasas son completamente neutras para la insulina. No la elevan prácticamente. Las calorías que ingerimos en forma de grasas las vamos utilizando, como la cuenta corriente del banco, para el metabolismo basal diario (que es el 95% del gasto diario de nuestro cuerpo).


Sin embargo, cuando nos tomamos un refresco, o una barra de pan o un plato de pasta , la brutal subida de la glucosa en la sangre dispara la insulina, que almacena gran parte de esa energía en forma de grasa... sin dejarnos acceder a ella.

Cómo?
Lo que oyes. La almacena "a plazo fijo" como un banco.
De manera que digamos de tus 200 kcal ingeridas con el pan, la mitad las gastas y la otra mitad te las guarda sin dejarte acceder a ellas, con lo que sólo has podido gastar la mitad (la otra mitad, a la tripa) y, al rato, tienes de nuevo hambre, porque la mitad de lo ingerido no lo puedes utilizar...

Sólo podemos quemar grasas como fuente de energía cuando la insulina se retira (pues la insulina inhibe la lipolisis).

Cuándo se retira?

Cuando sólo ingerimos grasas...

o en los periodos de ayuno entre comidas... o mientras dormimos (dormir adelgaza).

Por eso es mejor hacer 3 comidas al día que 5 comidas con sus snacks entre medio







Cuando comemos sólo tres veces al día tenemos periodos de unas horas de ayuno, en los que la glucemia (el azúcar en la sangre) disminuye y, en consecuencia, la insulina se retira, permitiéndonos quemar grasas.

Fijaros cuánto tiempo está la insulina baja al dormir.
Si quieres adelgazar échate a dormir no más tarde de las 11 (evita los programas del "prime time" de la tele). Dormir más adelgaza más.
¿Has comprobado tu peso al levantarte y al acostarte?







Sin embargo, si tomamos almuerzo a mitad de mañana y luego merienda, en ningún momento durante el día dejamos que la insulina baje y nos permita quemar grasas.

Si además estamos viendo la TV hasta pasada media noche, todas esas horas sin dormir, el cortisol estará elevado (hormona del stress) que tiene una función hiperglucemiante (sube el azúcar, como lo hace la cortisona, verdad?), lo cual eleva de nuevo la insulina, que nos impide quemar grasas. 
Duerme más, relájate más (baja ese cortisol), haz yoga, lee, duerme...

A más tiempo de ayuno, más tiempo sin insulina, más tiempo para quemar grasas.

*Entonces, cómo mantenemos baja la insulina para quemar grasas?

De dos formas:

1. Comiendo grasas (que no estimulan la insulina) y bajando los carbohidratos (Low Carb High Fat).

2. Haciendo ayunos intermitentes.*


Información extraida de La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?


***************************************


Si comes alto en carbohidratos, debes tener buena sensibilidad a la insulina, y no estar comiendo constantemente.
Aparte evitar refinados (azucar/harina), que harán muy dificil aguantar el hambre. También evitar consumir demasiada fructosa (mas de 25gr al dia), reduciendo su consumo incluso por debajo de los 15gr diarios para personas con mala sensibilidad a la insulina.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Feb 2018)

Conclusión, es imposible ser delgado comiendo carbohidratos. Estáis mal de la azotea.

Hay literalmente miles de millones de contraejemplos a la hipótesis de la insulina como único factor de acumulación de tejido adiposo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Karlos Smith dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Historias inventadas? Yo no me invento nada, cada uno dais por buenos unos estudios y no aceptais otros. Haceis selección y os quedais con lo que os interesa. Como hago yo, si tu no quieres ver la relación entre consumo de carne y cancer de colon o de pancreas, no la verás. Porque no hay más ciego, que el que no quiere ver.
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (9 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *Explícanos cual es el mecanismo y la ruta que utiliza el organismo para convertir la grasa de los alimentos en grasa corporal.
> 
> Saludos.*



Cri...Cri...Cri....Cri...Criiii....Criiiiiiii.....


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Explícanos cual es el mecanismo y la ruta que utiliza el organismo para convertir la grasa de los alimentos en grasa corporal.
> 
> Saludos.



Las veces que habre hecho esa pregunta y solo hay sonido de eco.

Algun bioquimico vegano en la sala?


----------



## Rauxa (9 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cuando somos lactantes estamos aumentando nuestro peso corporal del orden de un 10% cada pocas semanas.
> 
> Algo me dice que eso, que es muy buena idea cuando estás creciendo porque lo lógico es que tu peso aumente paralelamente a tu tamaño, puede ser fuente inagotable de problemas una vez terminas de crecer, y tal.
> 
> ...



Los estudios no dicen eso precisamente. Si bien es verdad que las protes no sirven como energía propiamente dicha (como sí es el caso de los hidratos y grasas), las protes tienen otras funciones y muy importantes como para ser "sólo" un 15% de nuestra ingesta diaria. 
Justo hace un par de días en La Vanguardia, en su contraportada, se entrevistó al médico y biólogo Aaron Ciechanover, que además es premio Nobel de Química.
Su tesis doctoral es sobre las proteínas. Estas son algunas de sus afirmaciones:
- Todas las proteína de tu cuerpo, son nuevas cada mes
- La regeneración proteica, ayuda a evitar o retrasar el envejecimiento, alzheimer, tumores...
- Hay mecanismos que ayudan a retirar las proteinas "estropeadas"
- El organismo tiene 22.000 tipos de protes diferentes.
- Un 10% de las células que tenemos en nuestro rostro, cambian cada día.
- Estudios sobre las protes, han ayudado a diseñar fármacos contra algunas leucemias.

A veces creo que nos obesionamos con el tema Hidratos/grasas, que ciertamente son las fuentes naturales de energía, pero dejamos las protes en un segundo plano, cuando son muy importantes y ese 15% oficial que se nos recomienda como máximo, me parece muy poquito y mucha gente deja de comer alimentos proteicos por miedo a pasarse de ese 15% pensando que sus riñones o que vete a a saber qué le pasará.

Eso sin contar que abusar de la proteina (así como de la grasa), es muy dificil. Un trozo de carne de 200 gramos, si le quitamos el agua que lleva y el % de hidratos y grasa que pueda llevar, amén de sus vitaminas y minerales, el % de proteina es poco. Así que ingerir 1-2 gramos de prote por kg, no es ta fácil como parece. Y 3 gramos por kg, más dificil aún. A no ser que tiremos de suplementos y batidos proteicos, es imposible "abusar" de las protes. Al igual que con las grasas. 
Si me voy a un lado conspiranoico, el establishmen, los que mueven los hilos, saben que lo que engorda, enferma, nos daña...son los hidratos refinados y azúcares. Así que todo está pensando para que la gente termine consumiendo más hidratos. Y tienen muchas maneras de hacerlo. Y no hace falta decir que comas más hidratos, no. Es más fácil y subtil:
- Vigila con las protes, que con más de un 15%, tu riñón se va a tomar porculo.
- Vigila con las grasas que dañan a tu corazón y te harán engordar.
Así que sabiendo eso, sólo te queda la opción de abusar de los hidratos. 
Y además, sabiendo que por más frutas y verduras que comas, no terminas saciándote ni nutriéndote del todo, (y como digo, vigila con las protes y con las grasas), TERMINAS SÍ O SÍ COMIENDO HARINAS, que en definitiva es lo que se pretende desde las altas esferas para así tenernos enfermos, pagar medicamentos y palmarla cuanto antes, que aquí somos muchos.

Y recordemos que la naturaleza no nos da alimento proteico puro; siempre viene mezclado con la grasa. Y por algo será.

Como concepto general, yo no recomiendo "hartarse" de protes, antes lo más lógico sería hartarse a grasas saludables. PEro con el mantra del 15% oficial, la gente anda loca con los huevos, con comer carne 3 veces a la semana... Y eso no tiene lógica.
Yo soy de comer carne cada día, pescado cada día y huevos casi cada día. Y sin contar %, estoy seguro que no paso del 20-25% de protes. 
Como digo, no hay estudios que afirmen ese máximo del 15%. De la misma forma que no hay estudios que justifiquen un 20% de grasa o un 60-70% de hidratos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2018)

Anecdota conversacion con endocrina sobre un familiar diabetico:
- Porque les dais pan en vez de por ejemplo mas fruta. 
- El pan y la manzana son lo mismo.
- Pero como? En el libro (yo dummie) que me dais el pan tiene mucho mas IG y esta en rojo.
- A ver... es verdad el pan tiene ig70 y la manzana 35
- (Epic facepalm)
- Bueno bueno lo importante es que chico joven consuma 2500 cal con 50-60% hidratos. Ademas como vas a hacer cambiar los habitos si la gente come pan.
- Pero que estamos hablando de un diabetico

Repitio dos veces mas los mantras y se acabo la conversacion.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Feb 2018)

No seré yo quien defienda el azúcar como un alimento saludable, aunque tampoco es un veneno, pero incluso comiendo calorías de más a base de azúcar pasa esto:



> Under experimental laboratory conditions overfeeding of large amounts of simple sugars to subjects will result in a little bit of de novo lipogenesis. For example, trim and obese women were overfed 50% more total calories than they usually ate in a day, along with an extra 3.5 ounces (135 grams) of refined sugar. From this overfeeding the women produced less than 4 grams (36 calories) of fat daily, which means a person would have to be overfed by this amount of extra calories and sugar every day for nearly 4 months in order to gain one extra pound of body fat.10 Obviously, even overeating substantial quantities of refined and processed carbohydrates is a relatively unimportant source of body fat. So where does all that belly fat come from? The fat you eat is the fat you wear



que ya lo había puesto, pero sólo leéis los estudios que os interesa.

4 meses para engordar medio kilo. 

En fin.


----------



## autsaider (10 Feb 2018)

La causa de la epidemia mundial de obesidad solo puede ser el auge de la comida procesada.

Aquí tenéis a uno que pierde peso simplemente comiendo comida natural y haciendo ejercicio. Y lo mejor es que su modo de perder peso es natural y sostenible en el tiempo. Las dietas de moda solo funcionan a corto plazo (a largo plazo te destrozan la salud):

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNqqVHn3COQ


----------



## PBA (10 Feb 2018)

> Entonces, cómo mantenemos baja la insulina para quemar grasas?
> 
> De dos formas:
> 
> ...



¿Y tiene que ser grasa?, no puede ser algo sin hidratos. Clara de huevo o pechuga de pollo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda el azúcar como un alimento saludable, aunque tampoco es un veneno, pero incluso comiendo calorías de más a base de azúcar pasa esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ademas del parrafo que dice poco, pon el link del estudio entero gañanaco.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 10:13 ----------




PBA dijo:


> ¿Y tiene que ser grasa?, no puede ser algo sin hidratos. Clara de huevo o pechuga de pollo, por ejemplo.



Si bajas hidratos y bajas grasas caes de cabeza en una dieta hipocalorica e hiperproteica, alla tu. Vas a estar con hambre todo el dia y veras que rebote pasado un tiempo. La grasa (buena) es tu amiga.

Queremos que el metabolismo use la via de las grasas como preferente y solo hay un camino aumentar la ingesta de grasa.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> *¿Y tiene que ser grasa?, no puede ser algo sin hidratos. Clara de huevo o pechuga de pollo, por ejemplo.*



Si no comes hidratos ni tampoco grasas solo te queda una cosa por comer que son las proteinas. Eso está muy bien como método para perder grasa corporal pero como método para ganar o conservar la salud yo no te lo recomiendo pero allá cada cual.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 12:15 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *No seré yo quien defienda el azúcar como un alimento saludable, aunque tampoco es un veneno, pero incluso comiendo calorías de más a base de azúcar pasa esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que si que si que si... ¿Pero vas a explicarnos por fin como la grasa se convierte en grasa o mejor lo dejas para otro día que hoy te viene un poquitín mal? :rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## sekhet (10 Feb 2018)

Tico dijo:


> La causa de la epidemia mundial de obesidad solo puede ser el auge de la comida procesada.
> 
> Aquí tenéis a uno que pierde peso simplemente comiendo comida natural y haciendo ejercicio. Y lo mejor es que su modo de perder peso es natural y sostenible en el tiempo. Las dietas de moda solo funcionan a corto plazo (a largo plazo te destrozan la salud):
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNqqVHn3COQ



Pocos defenderan la comida procesada. Suprimir o reducir al mínimo azucar y harina es algo en lo que coinciden todos. 
El tema es que si pasamos a demonizar los hidratos en general (frutas, verduras, legumbres...) y recomendamos un aumento del consumo de proteina y grasas animales, creo que pasamos la cisa empeora aún más. Este tipo de dietas (hiperproteicas, dukan, atkins...) no son sostenibles en el tipo, ni buenas para la salud.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Pocos defenderan la comida procesada. Suprimir o reducir al mínimo azucar y harina es algo en lo que coinciden todos.
> El tema es que si pasamos a demonizar los hidratos en general (frutas, verduras, legumbres...) y recomendamos un aumento del consumo de proteina y grasas animales, creo que pasamos la cisa empeora aún más. Este tipo de dietas (hiperproteicas, dukan, atkins...) no son sostenibles en el tipo, ni buenas para la salud.



Bueno entonces donde esta el problema aqui nadie quita los hidratos buenos. Grasa animal si es de buena calidad padentro. Luego la mayoria de grasa viene de fuentes vegetales, aove, coco, frutos secos, cacao, etc.

Tiene Ud algo que decir en contra de esto?

Pd. Aqui pasamps de Atkins, dukanes y demas vende humos.


----------



## Panko21 (10 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Pocos defenderan la comida procesada. Suprimir o reducir al mínimo azucar y harina es algo en lo que coinciden todos.
> El tema es que si pasamos a demonizar los hidratos en general (frutas, verduras, legumbres...) y recomendamos un aumento del consumo de proteina y grasas animales, creo que pasamos la cisa empeora aún más. Este tipo de dietas (hiperproteicas, dukan, atkins...) no son sostenibles en el tipo, ni buenas para la salud.



Es que aquí se defiende pasar de procesados y comer verduras, frutas, frutos secos, aove, que nutricionalmente te son mucho pero mucho más saludables que harinas, pan, galletas, pasta, cereales del desayuno... Acompañados por su carne, huevos, pescado sin que tengan que ser pechuga de pollo, pavo con fécula de patata o preparados de dudosa preferencia. 

Vamos que es mejor comerte un plato combinado de chuletas, huevos y ensalada que el plato del día con lasaña,arroz a la cubana, pasta y de segundo filete rebozado con patatas y de postre unas natillas/arroz con leche/flan.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las natillas o el flan se pueden comer, pero hechas por ti. con miel, poca, en vez de azúcar.

el asunto es sencillo; no comer nada que haya que envasar en plástico, ni pasta ni pan de trigo.

de lo demás, lo que te la gana. funciona.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Es que aquí se defiende pasar de procesados y comer verduras, frutas, frutos secos, aove, que nutricionalmente te son mucho pero mucho más saludables que harinas, pan, galletas, pasta, cereales del desayuno... Acompañados por su carne, huevos, pescado sin que tengan que ser pechuga de pollo, pavo con fécula de patata o preparados de dudosa preferencia.
> 
> Vamos que es mejor comerte un plato combinado de chuletas, huevos y ensalada que el plato del día con lasaña,arroz a la cubana, pasta y de segundo filete rebozado con patatas y de postre unas natillas/arroz con leche/flan.



El arroz no es malo ( lo malo suelen ser las salsas y acompañamientos)
Avena puedes comer también
Pasta puntualmente (ojo salsas también)
Y un buen pan de horno artesano no me parece que sea veneno...quitando la bollería y procesados tipo galletas, que eso son basura. 

No entiendo esas posturas extremistas...


----------



## Cazarr (10 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> El arroz no es malo ( lo malo suelen ser las salsas y acompañamientos)
> Avena puedes comer también
> Pasta puntualmente (ojo salsas también)
> Y un buen pan de horno artesano no me parece que sea veneno...quitando la bollería y procesados tipo galletas, que eso son basura.
> ...



Dile que también puede tomarse dos o tres Cocacolas semanales, hombre, no te cortes. Todo sea por no parecer _extremistas_.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Dile que también puede tomarse dos o tres Cocacolas semanales, hombre, no te cortes. Todo sea por no parecer _extremistas_.



no, que va en plástico.


----------



## boogie boom (10 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> El arroz no es malo ( lo malo suelen ser las salsas y acompañamientos)
> Avena puedes comer también
> Pasta puntualmente (ojo salsas también)
> Y un buen pan de horno artesano no me parece que sea veneno...quitando la bollería y procesados tipo galletas, que eso son basura.
> ...



Qué va a intentar aportar un sinvergüenza que lleva unos meses por aquí y aún no ha querido enterarse de nada.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 17:32 ----------

Voy a puntualizar: una persona sin resistencia a la insulina no esta gorda. En este hilo se está hablando de "solución a la obesidad".

Un gordo no debe comer alimentos que le generen picos de insulina. Al menos hasta que se regularice.

Me hace gracia que esté en este hilo dando el coñazo un ectomorfo que lo que quiere es ganar peso. Mucha gente de aquí, yo incluido, eramos obesos y hemos solucionado nuestro problema de la forma que en este hilo se habla.

Yo ya tomo pan de vez en cuando, hecho por mí por supuesto, de espelta integral y semillas y con masa madre. Pero pasta sigo sin probarla.


----------



## Carlx (10 Feb 2018)

Merece la pena andar pasando hambre con ayunos?

Lo digo porque joder, sufrir por sufrir...

Si bajas la ingesta de cereales y de lácteos, por supuesto de azúcares, si haces deporte o una vida activa pa que cojones vas a andar sufriendo cuando aquí vamos a estar 4 días contados?

Las cosas llevadas a los extremos ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> El arroz no es malo ( lo malo suelen ser las salsas y acompañamientos)
> Avena puedes comer también
> Pasta puntualmente (ojo salsas también)
> Y un buen pan de horno artesano no me parece que sea veneno...quitando la bollería y procesados tipo galletas, que eso son basura.
> ...



Trigo moderno:
El trigo moderno es el resultado de la selección e hibridación efectuadas durante años para conseguir variedades con alto contenido en gluten (por sus cualidades viscoelásticas y adhesivas, demandadas por la industria alimentaria) y alto rendimiento en cuanto a producción, que culminaron durante la denominada revolución verde (segunda mitad del siglo XX).[8]​[9]​[10]​ Los procedimientos desarrollados por la revolución verde obtuvieron un gran éxito en el aumento de la producción, pero no se dio suficiente relevancia a la calidad nutricional.[10]​ El trigo moderno presenta un alto contenido en hidratos de carbono, bajo contenido en proteínas (de baja calidad por ser deficientes en aminoácidos esenciales) y un contenido desequilibrado de ácidos grasos esenciales, vitaminas, minerales y otros factores de calidad nutricional.[10]​[11]​ Asimismo, presenta una mayor capacidad citotóxica e inmunogénica, con un contenido de gluten muy elevado (80-90% del total de las proteínas).

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 17:37 ----------




Carlx dijo:


> Merece la pena andar pasando hambre con ayunos?
> 
> Lo digo porque joder, sufrir por sufrir...
> 
> ...



Pero que me estas container?

Quien te ha dicho que se sufra con los ayunos?

Que si comes como Dios manda no necesitas comer cada tres horas.

Eso que tu llamas hambre no lo es, es la montaña rusa de tu azucar en sangre despues de comer pan o azuquita. Por eso sufris de pensar que alguien se pueda saltar una comida.

No hay que hacer el minimo esfuerzo para estar 16 h sin comer y 20-24 llegas con un poco de hambre de la de verdad pero perfectamente.

Eso que tu llamas sufrir es el mono al negarla la dosis al yonkie.

Pd. Y de bajar 'la dosis' nada. O lo retiras todo o seguiras enganchado a esa mierda.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2018)

Carlx dijo:


> *Merece la pena andar pasando hambre con ayunos?
> 
> Lo digo porque joder, sufrir por sufrir...
> 
> ...



Sufres bastante más cuando comes muchas veces que cuando comes poquitas veces más que nada porque vas a estar siempre pendiente y pensando en que tienes que comer cada X tiempo. 

Mis problemas con eso del ayuno no son precisamente sufrir porque pase hambre sino precisamente lo contrario, que no soy capaz de comerme lo que me tendría que comer )

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Feb 2018)

Carlx dijo:


> Merece la pena andar pasando hambre con ayunos?
> 
> Lo digo porque joder, sufrir por sufrir...
> 
> ...



Si haces las cosas bien no pasas hambre, pero nada en absoluto. Yo me tomo café sobre las 7.30h, y hasta las 15h no como, sin hambre, como mucho otro café a media mañana por aquello de acompañar a la gente del curro...

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 19:34 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Sufres bastante más cuando comes muchas veces que cuando comes poquitas veces más que nada porque vas a estar siempre pendiente y pensando en que tienes que comer cada X tiempo.
> 
> Mis problemas con eso del ayuno no son precisamente sufrir porque pase hambre sino precisamente lo contrario, que no soy capaz de comerme lo que me tendría que comer )
> 
> Saludos.



Un inciso: cuando comes bien, sin azúcares, refinados, etc, el ayuno en realidad no es tal, porque el cuerpo SÍ se está alimentando, de ahí que no tengas hambre y no sufras. Tu cuerpo se está comiendo lo que tiene almacenado, está comiendo realmente, pero por otra vía. Es decir no almacena lo que come, sino que gasta lo que tiene almacenado.


----------



## RalphWiggum (10 Feb 2018)

El ayuno no es sólo para adelgazar, tiene otros beneficios; pero para que funcione no puedes tomar nada que se metabolice, sólo agua:


Joe Rogan - Time Restricted Eating - YouTube



Al final, se trata de hacer lo contrario de lo que hace este sujeto:


El mazacote de Torbe - YouTube


::


----------



## Clavisto (10 Feb 2018)

Qué hijoputa el Torbe.

Hídolo.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Feb 2018)

Carlx dijo:


> Merece la pena andar pasando hambre con ayunos?
> 
> Lo digo porque joder, sufrir por sufrir...
> 
> ...



El ayuno comiendo sin hidratos sale solo, y si te entra hambre pues comes, yo llevo almendras, pistachos, nueces... Así de simple, a veces hago 3 comidas, a veces 2, y muy pocas 1. Claro que no es lo mismo comerse 100 gramos de frutos secos que un vaso de leche descremada con galletas María / special K, etc etc... 

La gracia de todo esto es que dejas de ser esclavo de tu hambre y sobre apetece comes y sino esperas a la comida siguiente. Mientras ves a los demás desesperados cuando pasa media hora de su hora de comer uno está tan tranquilo. Y luego cuando te llegan a decir, eres un mariquita por pedir agua cuando sales en vez de una fanta naranja como todo supermacho bebe... 

Lo mismo con la alimentación del niño, no le estamos dando comida de astronauta/papilla de 1000 cereales enriquecidos con vitaminas y azucar, le estamos poniendo pescado, huevos, verduras todo al vapor y que pueda coger y comer él. Con 8 meses se zampa sus trozos de lubina, su zanahoria asada en tiras y su aguacate como un señor.


----------



## Fuchi (11 Feb 2018)

Es mi primera intervención en este hilo, aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo y antes de nada me gustaría felicitar y agradecer a todos los participantes por la calidad del hilo y sus aportes. 

Me lanzo a escribir porque me ha surgido una duda unas páginas atras: es sobre la grasa que no se consume, porque no entra en las células porque los niveles de insulina no disparan su absorción por la LPL: que pasa con esa grasa? He leído que se elimina en la respiración y fluido pero para que eso pase, no debe ser metabolizada/mineralizada primero ?


----------



## autsaider (11 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bueno entonces donde esta el problema aqui nadie quita los hidratos buenos. Grasa animal si es de buena calidad padentro. Luego la mayoria de grasa viene de fuentes vegetales, aove, coco, frutos secos, cacao, etc.
> 
> Tiene Ud algo que decir en contra de esto?
> 
> Pd. Aqui pasamps de Atkins, dukanes y demas vende humos.



La grasa animal cuando se calienta forma grasas trans porque son cadenas largas de grasa saturada. Además a los animales los alimentan con porquería para reducir costes. Y el pobre animal acumula todo lo que es tóxico donde menos daño causa a su organismo: en el tejido adiposo. Y tú te lo estás comiendo.

La grasa vegetal es mono y poliinsaturada. Por tanto tiene buena pinta. El problema es que se vuelve tóxica porque los que la producen solo piensan en maximizar beneficios. El aove son olivas trituradas con un motor, calientan la papilla a ciento y pico grados, esperan a que la temperatura baje a 35, y entonces la prensan y la etiquetan "primera presión en frio". Añade a eso la oxidación y un montón de cosas que serían muy largas de explicar.

La grasa del pescado azul es buena. El problema es que el pescado azul mayormente procede de acuicultura. Los alimentan con lo más barato que encuentran para reducir gastos. Y la grasa del pescado se convierte en mierda porque comen mierda.

Lo de comer grasa (salvo que la grasa la produzcas tú mismo) no puede ser sano a largo plazo porque te estás metiendo tóxicos que te destrozan el cuerpo.


----------



## dani455 (11 Feb 2018)

muy complicado


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2018)

Tico dijo:


> La grasa animal cuando se calienta forma grasas trans porque son cadenas largas de grasa saturada. Además a los animales los alimentan con porquería para reducir costes. Y el pobre animal acumula todo lo que es tóxico donde menos daño causa a su organismo: en el tejido adiposo. Y tú te lo estás comiendo.
> 
> La grasa vegetal es mono y poliinsaturada. Por tanto tiene buena pinta. El problema es que se vuelve tóxica porque los que la producen solo piensan en maximizar beneficios. El aove son olivas trituradas con un motor, calientan la papilla a ciento y pico grados, esperan a que la temperatura baje a 35, y entonces la prensan y la etiquetan "primera presión en frio". Añade a eso la oxidación y un montón de cosas que serían muy largas de explicar.
> 
> ...



Vaya compendio de disparates

Que coño vas a calentar tu en un trozo de tocino iberico que te lo comes tal cual. 

Lo del aceite de oliva como venga Almazan se va a cagar en tus ascestros. El virgen extra se prensa en frio y punto.

Lo de la acuicultura se puede aplicar a algunas especies pero la caballa, sardina y boqueron que es lo que nos zampamos con su buena dosis de omega 3 es de pesca tradicional. Muchos pescados blancos son de acuicultura pero con no comprarlos solucionado (lubina, dorada, etc).

A otro perro con ese hueso.

Todo alimento pasa por cadena trofica acumulando algun toxico. Si nos tenemos que preocupar los primeros de la lista son los vegetales, acuiferos contaminados (todos), plagicidas y fertilizantes quimicos.

Pero asumiendo eso el organismo tiene mecanismos para eliminarlos sin problema ya que suelen ser partes por millon. Si os preocupan los toxicos comprar un huerto en la montaña cerca del nacimiento y aun asi que no os venga una nube de polvo de una cuidad cercana y llueva.

Lo que no tiene cojones a manejar el metabolismo es alimentos con un 50% de azucar o harinas ultrarefinadas. No se puede comparar esas partes por millon con mierda a paladas que lleva un alimento procesado donde 100 gr de lo 100 es basura refinada y aditivada con mil quimicos.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Feb 2018)

dani455 dijo:


> muy complicado



Eso es lo que quieren que creas. Lo cierto es que comer alimentos enteros es bien sencillo.


----------



## autsaider (11 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya compendio de disparates
> 
> Que coño vas a calentar tu en un trozo de tocino iberico que te lo comes tal cual.
> 
> ...



Menuda cantidad de tonterias dices tú.

La grasa de cadena larga no se quema en las mitocondrias porque no pueden quemarla. Se quema en los peroxisomas. Y el proceso supone un cojón de esfuerzo y da poca energía. Pues eso es precisamente la grasa animal: grasa saturada y de cadena larga. Y si la fries aparecen formas trans.

La oliva tiene como mucho un 18% de grasa. Y encima solo se puede sacar la tercera parte. Es decir: tienes un kilo de aceitunas y solo sacas unos 50 gramos de aceite. Obviamente los que producen el aceite no están dispuestos a aceptar eso. No si pueden usar algunos truquillos como el que te he comentado.

¿Y cómo sabes qué pescado viene de acuicultura y cual viene del mar? Te lo pregunto por curiosidad.

Los animales se alimentan de plantas. Por eso los mismos tóxicos que puedas encontrar en una planta están concentrados en el cuerpo del animal.

No lo entiendes. El cuerpo elimina los tóxicos. Pero hay algunos que son tan tóxicos que no puede con ellos. Y lo que hace es almacenarlos donde menos daño causan: en el tejido adiposo. Si te comes la grasa del animal te los estás comiendo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Menuda cantidad de tonterias dices tú.
> 
> La grasa de cadena larga no se quema en las mitocondrias porque no pueden quemarla. Se quema en los peroxisomas. Y el proceso supone un cojón de esfuerzo y da poca energía. Pues eso es precisamente la grasa animal: grasa saturada y de cadena larga. Y si la fries aparecen formas trans.
> 
> ...



Uff que pereza.

El pescao que compras te dicen la procedencia, y enterate tu, el curioso, pero sardinas y boquerones no existen en acuicultura.

Como animal humano ya asumes que te tragas los plaguicidad ya es un avance.

Lo de que la grasa del chuleton si la cocinas es toxica diselo al inventor del fuego que hace mas de un millon de años y aqui seguimos como especie comiendo carne.

Esfuerzate un poco mas y que los pollos acorazados no te impidan comertelos

Pd. Precisamente las grasas saturadas son las mas estables al calor pero...en fin. Evidentemente yo no quemo la carne que es de retras.


----------



## autsaider (11 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Uff que pereza.
> 
> El pescao que compras te dicen la procedencia, y enterate tu, el curioso, pero sardinas y boquerones no existen en acuicultura.
> 
> ...



Hablar contigo es hablarle a la pared. Lo dejo.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Feb 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Hablar contigo es hablarle a la pared. Lo dejo.



Te ha dado varios argumentos:

—que se conoce la procedencia del pescado
—que el boquerón y la sardina no se cría en acuicultura
—que las grasas saturadas son precisamente las más resistentes al calor
—que quemar la carne es de retrasados

Pero supongo que "dejarlo" y volver dentro de un mes cuando las preguntas incómodas se hayan olvidado en este mar de mensajes es más fácil que contraargumentar con explicaciones racionales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Te ha dado varios argumentos:
> 
> —que se conoce la procedencia del pescado
> —que el boquerón y la sardina no se cría en acuicultura
> ...



Quieren convencer al publico con falsedades de que la comer carne es malisimo y de paso salvar a las pobres sardinas de las fauces humanas.

Yo suelo comer sardina y boqueron, bacaladito y a veces merluza o emperador. En la pescaderia pone bien claro el caladero de donde vienen.
Estas especies sobre todo boqueron, sardina y bacaladito son baratas y nutriciinalmente de lo mejor. Que yo sepa ninguna de ellas se crian en aquicultura, si alguien sabe que no sea asi se agradece la informacion.

Independientemente siempre etiquetan la procedencia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los estudios no dicen eso precisamente. Si bien es verdad que las protes no sirven como energía propiamente dicha (como sí es el caso de los hidratos y grasas), las protes tienen otras funciones y muy importantes como para ser "sólo" un 15% de nuestra ingesta diaria.
> Justo hace un par de días en La Vanguardia, en su contraportada, se entrevistó al médico y biólogo Aaron Ciechanover, que además es premio Nobel de Química.
> Su tesis doctoral es sobre las proteínas. Estas son algunas de sus afirmaciones:
> - Todas las proteína de tu cuerpo, son nuevas cada mes
> ...



De acuerdo (más o menos) en todo, pero con una matización:

*Que renovemos las proteína no implica que expulsemos las viejas y necesitemos ingerir nuevas*

El proceso de renovación consiste, más bien, en "desmontar" las cadenas proteicas y volverlas a "montar" con, más o menos, los mismos "ladrillos" (aminoácidos).

Si algunos "ladrillos" están defectuosos y hay que "desecharlos", o si se han usado para "alimentar la caldera", la "ceniza" (nitrógeno) se expulsa por la orina, y esos sí que hay que reponerlos.

Y si vas a crear tejido _ex novo_, por ejemplo, nuevo músculo, pues obviamente necesitas "ladrillos" para todas esas nuevas proteínas que antes no existían.

Pero para mantenerse, las *necesidades estrictas* de proteína en la dieta son mucho más reducidas de lo que se suele decir.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 Feb 2018)

El 47% de los madrileños tiene sobrepeso u obesidad | Madrid | EL PAÍS

:S


----------



## sekhet (12 Feb 2018)

Me voy a arriesgar a que me llamen vegano, troll y demás lindezas... intentáis intimidar a quienes no opinan como vosotros para que no exista debate.

Como he dicho antes estoy de acuerdo con la base del hilo: SUPRIMIR azucares y harinas al máximo.

Pero si eso supone recomendar un consumo excesivo de proteína y grasa animal, al final no engordarás tanto, pero tu salud se resentirá.

Me baso en que somos omnivoros, pero nuestros alimentos ideales son aquellos que podemos tomar sin procesar, cocinar o transformar: frutas, verduras, frutos secos, semillas. El resto, podemos tomarlo con mayor moderación, pues no estamos tan adaptados para su consumo: cereales, proteínas animales, legumbres... Por nuestra fisiología, fisionomía...etc.




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Uff que pereza.
> 
> Lo de que la grasa del chuleton si la cocinas es toxica diselo al inventor del fuego que hace mas de un millon de años y aqui seguimos como especie comiendo carne.
> 
> Pd. Precisamente las grasas saturadas son las mas estables al calor pero...en fin. Evidentemente yo no quemo la carne que es de retras.



Que algo se haga, no significa que sea bueno. La gente fuma, y aquí seguimos... Lo que a mi me parece extraño es que seamos el único animal que tiene que calentar / cocinar su alimento, para que lo podamos comer. Someter un alimento a una fuente de calor, lo transforma y no a mejor precisamente (perdida de vitaminas, minerales, enzimas, leucocitosis digestiva...) 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bueno entonces donde esta el problema aqui nadie quita los hidratos buenos. Grasa animal si es de buena calidad padentro. Luego la mayoria de grasa viene de fuentes vegetales, aove, coco, frutos secos, cacao, etc.
> 
> Tiene Ud algo que decir en contra de esto?
> 
> Pd. Aqui pasamps de Atkins, dukanes y demas vende humos.



Como he dicho, el problema que veo es que se fomenta el consumo excesivo de proteínas animales. 
En mi opinión la basa de nuestra alimentación debería ser alimentos que podemos comer sin ser transformados: frutas, verduras, frutos secos. Del resto no conviene abusar.



Panko21 dijo:


> Es que aquí se defiende pasar de procesados y comer verduras, frutas, frutos secos, aove, que nutricionalmente te son mucho pero mucho más saludables que harinas, pan, galletas, pasta, cereales del desayuno... Acompañados por su carne, huevos, pescado sin que tengan que ser pechuga de pollo, pavo con fécula de patata o preparados de dudosa preferencia.
> 
> Vamos que es mejor comerte un plato combinado de chuletas, huevos y ensalada que el plato del día con lasaña,arroz a la cubana, pasta y de segundo filete rebozado con patatas y de postre unas natillas/arroz con leche/flan.



Estoy de acuerdo en parte. Para mi las harinas, pan, galletas, pasta, cereales del desayuno *no son nada recomendables*, y mejor prescindir totalmente de ellos. Pero por qué acompañarlos de carnes, huevos o pescado?. Se puede hacer, pero de forma habitual me parece un consumo excesivo de proteína animal. A parte estos alimentos deben ser cocinados para su consumo, y comer alimentos cocinados tampoco me parece lo más recomendable.

Hay mucho problema en tomar verduras con un poco de arroz integral, quinoa, mijo, o avena? Tampoco es ideal, pero si vas a hacer ejercicio, me parece mejor opción.

Ahora la lluvia de piedras!


----------



## fmc (12 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> ....
> Hay mucho problema en tomar verduras con un poco de *arroz integral, quinoa, mijo, o avena?* Tampoco es ideal, pero si vas a hacer ejercicio, me parece mejor opción.
> 
> Ahora la lluvia de piedras!



Tomas arroz, quinoa, mijo y avena sin procesar ni cocinar? Tal cual sale de la planta?


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Me voy a arriesgar a que me llamen vegano, troll y demás lindezas... intentáis intimidar a quienes no opinan como vosotros para que no exista debate.
> 
> Como he dicho antes estoy de acuerdo con la base del hilo: SUPRIMIR azucares y harinas al máximo.
> 
> ...



Me pregunto hasta qué punto su afirmación axiomática de partida no requiere de pruebas que la respalden.

¿*Por qué* cree que los mejores alimentos para nosotros son aquellos que podemos consumir en su estado natural?

¿Se ha preguntado *hasta qué punto* lo que nos diferencia de otros animales tiene que ver con el hecho de que somos capaces de *procesar la comida* para su mejor aprovechamiento?

¿Hasta qué punto somos humanos *precisamente* porque somos capaces de aprovechar alimentos que sin cocinar nos sería imposible aprovechar?


----------



## sekhet (12 Feb 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Tomas arroz, quinoa, mijo y avena sin procesar ni cocinar? Tal cual sale de la planta?



No, la avena se puede tomar hidratandola en agua fria, sin calentar (el problema es el calor). Los germinados, por ejemplo, mejoran el producto original. De todas formas hablo de un consumo reducido, no en comida y cena como se habla aquí de tomar proteínas.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2018 at 11:40 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me pregunto hasta qué punto su afirmación axiomática de partida no requiere de pruebas que la respalden.
> 
> ¿*Por qué* cree que los mejores alimentos para nosotros son aquellos que podemos consumir en su estado natural?
> 
> ...



Porque los alimentos cocinados pierden nutrientes (depende de la temperatura y el tiempo):

- Destrucción de gran parte de vitaminas.
- Destrucción de todas las enzimas.
- Modificación de las proteínas.
- Destrucción de los antioxidantes...

También está el tema de la *leucocitosis digestiva*, se comprobó que los alimentos en su estado naturales no producían aumente de glóbulos blancos, cocinados si. El cuerpo no reconoce los alimentos si no es en su estado natural.

Comemos y mezclamos todo. Pero no significa que eso sea lo mejor.

Hay que recordar que el ser humano lleva lleva muy poco tiempo de su existencia consumiendo productos cocinados.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Me voy a arriesgar a que me llamen vegano, troll y demás lindezas... intentáis intimidar a quienes no opinan como vosotros para que no exista debate.
> 
> Como he dicho antes estoy de acuerdo con la base del hilo: SUPRIMIR azucares y harinas al máximo.
> 
> ...



Sólo una pregunta: ¿en qué te basas para decir que "la proteína animal" (sea lo que sea eso) es dañina para la salud humana? Dices que hay que evitar "un exceso", ¿que cantidad diaria es para ti "un exceso"? De nuevo, ¿en qué evidencia te basas?

Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Porque los alimentos cocinados pierden nutrientes (depende de la temperatura y el tiempo):
> 
> - Destrucción de gran parte de vitaminas.
> - Destrucción de todas las enzimas.
> ...



No es concluyente: la pregunta no es si sería mejor poder consumir los alimentos en su estado natural para que no perdieran nutrientes (claro que lo sería).

La pregunta es si es mejor *no tomarlos en su estado natural* (es decir, cocinarlos), *o es mejor no tomarlos en absoluto*.

Imaginemos, por ejemplo, un filete de hígado de ternera y una manzana.

El hígado crudo está lleno de vitaminas, nutrientes y etc. que *no somos capaces de asimilar en su totalidad*, porque nuestro cuerpo no está preparado para ello.

La manzana, por su parte, está llena de vitaminas, nutrientes y etc que *sí somos capaces de asimilar, en su mayor parte, porque nuestro cuerpo está preparado para ello*. 

Pero el hígado cocinado *sigue razonablemente lleno de nutrientes*, que gracias al preproceso *sí podemos asimilar*, de suerte que el filete de hígado cocinado:

1.- sí, potencialmente alimenta menos que el hígado crudo
2.- sí, sigue sin permitir el total aprovechamiento de los nutrientes
3.- *peeeero sí, es más nutritivo que la manzana*



> También está el tema de la *leucocitosis digestiva*, se comprobó que los alimentos en su estado naturales no producían aumente de glóbulos blancos, cocinados si. El cuerpo no reconoce los alimentos si no es en su estado natural.



Un jamón con chorreras. 
Muchos alimentos en estado natural producen aumento de glóbulos blancos (y muchos otros problemas)
Muchos alimentos, de hecho, sólo son alimentos una vez se procesan, porque si no se procesan en vez de alimentos son veneno



> Comemos y mezclamos todo. Pero no significa que eso sea lo mejor.



Tampoco lo contrario.
Sin embargo, buena parte de lo que nos hizo humanos y nos permitió un mayor desarrollo fue, precisamente, esa capacidad de convertir en alimento cosas que de otra forma no lo serían.



> Hay que recordar que el ser humano lleva lleva muy poco tiempo de su existencia consumiendo productos cocinados.



¿Muy poco tiempo? 

*El ser humano lleva consumiendo productos cocinados desde antes de ser humano*

El descubrimiento del fuego PRECEDE a los restos más antiguos de homo sapiens por casi 200.000 años


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es concluyente: la pregunta no es si sería mejor poder consumir los alimentos en su estado natural para que no perdieran nutrientes (claro que lo sería).
> 
> La pregunta es si es mejor *no tomarlos en su estado natural* (es decir, cocinarlos), *o es mejor no tomarlos en absoluto*.
> 
> ...



Pues ni mas ni menos que hay vestigios de fuego que se remontan al homo erectus hace 1.500.000 años. Y vestigios de que sabian manipularlo a su antojo de una antiguedad de 700.000 a 1.000.000 de años, casi nada.

Y viene el artista a decir que es un invento reciente, por favor señor llevame pronto::

El fuego se lleva utilizando mucho antes de que hubiese sobre la tierra algo parecido a un homo sapiens. Hemos tenido tiempo de sobra para adaptarnos al cocinado de los alimentos.

Lo que ni de coña estamos totalmente adaptados es a comer cereales que es algo con solo 10.000 años de antiguedad. En el neolitico gracias al molido y horneado conseguimos algo suficientemente comestible para llamarlo pan. Aun asi el trigo ha sido el motor de muchas civilizaciones ya que era facil de almacenar y conservar. Ya la ultima vuelta de tuerca la damos a mitad del siglo XX con el trigo moderno que ese si que nos jode la salud lenta pero inexorablemente.

Como ultimo dato gracias al fuego se pueden ingerir gran cantidad de alimentos vegetales que sin el seria imposible, cereales, legumbres, muchas plantas ricas celulosa en bruto y almidon. 

La carne gracias al cocinado tambien hizo sus nutrientes mas biodisponibles pero NO ES IMPRESCINDIBLE cocinarla.
Precisamente la carne si que la podemos digerir casi en su totalidad sin ningun problema digestivo SIN NECESIDAD DEL FUEGO, vaya que cosa mas curiosa.


----------



## Fuchi (12 Feb 2018)

Repito la pregunta por si alguien puede ayudarme:
Me lanzo a escribir porque me ha surgido una duda unas páginas atras: es sobre la grasa que no se consume, porque no entra en las células porque los niveles de insulina no disparan su absorción por la LPL: que pasa con esa grasa? He leído que se elimina en la respiración y fluido pero para que eso pase, no debe ser metabolizada/mineralizada primero ?
Sobre lo de proteínas animales vs vegetales el tema no es la proteína en sí (las proteínas son cadenas de aminoácidos en ambos casos, aunque el porcentaje de los aa q componen las cadenas difiere en fuente animal y vegetal) sino el acompañamiento de esos aa: en el caso de proteínas vegetales suelen ir más acompañadas de fibra


----------



## piru (12 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> No, la avena se puede tomar hidratandola en agua fria, sin calentar (el problema es el calor). Los germinados, por ejemplo, mejoran el producto original. De todas formas hablo de un consumo reducido, no en comida y cena como se habla aquí de tomar proteínas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-feb-2018 at 11:40 ----------
> 
> ...




De dónde has sacado esta información? Es exactamente lo contrario:

"..Las pitones alimentadas con carne cocida gastaron 12.7% menos energía digiriéndola y 23.4% si estaba molida y cocida.

El calor del cocimiento gelatiniza la matriz de colágeno en la carne animal y abre las moléculas de carbohidratos que están muy empaquetadas en los vegetales, haciendo la absorción mucho más fácil. Nuestros ancestros debieron aprender a aderezar sus comidas con vegetales asados multiplicando así sus fuentes nutritivas. Pasaron a necesitar menos tiempo masticando (los chimpancés necesitan 5 horas), tiempo que pudieron dedicar a otras cosas, a alejarse mucho más de la vida salvaje, organizando y planificando sus tareas futuras...."

Cienciaes.com: El papel de la carne en la transformación del homínido en hombre. | Podcasts de Ciencia


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> De dónde has sacado esta información? Es exactamente lo contrario:
> 
> "..Las pitones alimentadas con carne cocida gastaron 12.7% menos energía digiriéndola y 23.4% si estaba molida y cocida.
> 
> ...



Lo triste es que intentan demostrar con argumentos acientificos el porque es malo comer carne y ya pasamos a los vegetales crudos y es el festival del humor.

La lista de vegetales que son toxicos sin cocinar es extensa, la de los que provocan problemas gastricos sin cocinado es interminable:
TOXICOS:
Patata, yuca, berengena, nuez moscada, alubias rojas, algunas variedades de almendras, ruibarbo, anacardos...

INDIGERIBLES
Maiz, trigo, centeno, arroz, garbanzo, lenteja, alubias, boniato...


PROBLEMAS GASTRICOS
Esparragos, frutas verdes, espinacas, acelgas, coles en general...

Creo que salvo la fruta madura y alguna hortaliza (tomate, pepino...) hay mas vegetales en la lista problematica sin coccion que en los que podemos comer crudos.


Carnes que podemos consumir cruda todas. Bueno, alguna rana toxica hay pero no las veo en los mercados


----------



## sekhet (12 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> De dónde has sacado esta información? Es exactamente lo contrario:
> 
> "..Las pitones alimentadas con carne cocida gastaron 12.7% menos energía digiriéndola y 23.4% si estaba molida y cocida.
> 
> ...



Aquí me estás hablando de la carne, no?. Bueno como no somos carnívoros, ni estamos cercanos a serlo, puede que calentar la proteína animal, la haga más digestiva para nosotros, pues nuestra anatomía y fisiología y así lo indica (dentadura, longitud intestinos, manos...). De todas formas, creo que parte de las vitaminas de la carne se perderán en dicho proceso, al igual que cualquier otro alimento.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es concluyente: la pregunta no es si sería mejor poder consumir los alimentos en su estado natural para que no perdieran nutrientes (claro que lo sería).
> 
> La pregunta es si es mejor *no tomarlos en su estado natural* (es decir, cocinarlos), *o es mejor no tomarlos en absoluto*.
> 
> ...



Como bien dices, para mi si un alimento hay que cocinarlo para poder comerlo, no es un alimentos ideal para el ser humano. Como dicen los higienistas, pasan de ser "alimentos" a "comestibles". 

Dices que muchos alimentos en su estado natural producen aumentos de glóbulos blancos. No digo que no sea así, no lo sé. Me gustaría que ampliaras información al respecto. Lo que sé, es que *una manzana en su estado natural no lo hace, y cuando es cocida si*. Por lo tanto, un alimento crudo el cuerpo lo reconoce como alimento, y cocido no.

Sobre el uso del fuego me refería desde el primer homo, no sé si hace 2.000.000 de años?. El fuego se sitúa a unos 500.000? De todas formas, seguimos siendo los únicos animales que necesitan el fuego para comer. Y no digo que a día de hoy lo más recomendable sea comer solo alimentos crudos, digo que debe ser nuestra base, complementada con algunos alimentos cocinados.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> El fuego se lleva utilizando mucho antes de que hubiese sobre la tierra algo parecido a un homo sapiens. Hemos tenido tiempo de sobra para adaptarnos al cocinado de los alimentos.
> 
> Lo que ni de coña estamos totalmente adaptados es a comer cereales que es algo con solo 10.000 años de antiguedad. En el neolitico gracias al molido y horneado conseguimos algo suficientemente comestible para llamarlo pan. Aun asi el trigo ha sido el motor de muchas civilizaciones ya que era facil de almacenar y conservar. Ya la ultima vuelta de tuerca la damos a mitad del siglo XX con el trigo moderno que ese si que nos jode la salud lenta pero inexorablemente.
> 
> ...



Dices que hemos tenido tiempo de sobra para adaptarnos, pero la leucocitosis digestiva no indica tal cosa. *Si así fuera, comer una manzana cocina no elevaría el numero de glóbulos blancos, no?*

Puede que no estemos adaptados al consumo de cereal, y también es cierto que las modificaciones del trigo lo hacen un alimento aun menos recomendable. Pero realmente es malo tomar algo de arroz integral o avena?. A ver si lo malo del trigo tiene que ver más con las modificaciones que han hecho en él...

Gracias al fuego podemos comer más cosas. Pero no está demostrado que comer de todo más sea lo mejor. Tal vez reducir los alimentos que comemos nos beneficie más.

No conozco a nadie que sea coma una hamburguesa sin cocinarla, la verdad. Se come cruda en pequeñas cantidades, como el pescado. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Quieren convencer al publico con falsedades de que la comer carne es malisimo y de paso salvar a las pobres sardinas de las fauces humanas.
> 
> Yo suelo comer sardina y boqueron, bacaladito y a veces merluza o emperador. En la pescaderia pone bien claro el caladero de donde vienen.
> Estas especies sobre todo boqueron, sardina y bacaladito son baratas y nutriciinalmente de lo mejor. Que yo sepa ninguna de ellas se crian en aquicultura, si alguien sabe que no sea asi se agradece la informacion.
> ...



Comer carne no es malisimo, yo lo que digo es que pasáis de una buena recomendación: *Suprimir azucares, harinas e incluso hidratos refinados* a una mala recomendación: comer cuanta más proteínas y grasas animales mejor. Y demonizais a los hidratos como origen de todos los males.

Vuelvo a repetir que la naturaleza deja claro las proteínas que necesitamos cuando somos lactantes, mediante los porcentajes de la leche materna: 1 g/ kg, no tiene fundamento que al ser mayores, prescindamos de los hidratos y aumentemos de forma drástica el consumo de las proteínas. No está justificado en ningún caso. 

Yo de pescado suelo recomendar caballas, sardinas, boquerones y pescadilla mejor que merluza. Y limitar mucho el consumo de atún y pez espada.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Aquí me estás hablando de la carne, no?. Bueno como no somos carnívoros, ni estamos cercanos a serlo, puede que calentar la proteína animal, la haga más digestiva para nosotros, pues nuestra anatomía y fisiología y así lo indica (dentadura, longitud intestinos, manos...). De todas formas, creo que parte de las vitaminas de la carne se perderán en dicho proceso, al igual que cualquier otro alimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que según tú no estamos adaptados a comer carne ni pescado...

Bueno, pues poco más que decir, entonces.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Aquí me estás hablando de la carne, no?. Bueno como no somos carnívoros, ni estamos cercanos a serlo, puede que calentar la proteína animal, la haga más digestiva para nosotros, pues nuestra anatomía y fisiología y así lo indica (dentadura, longitud intestinos, manos...). De todas formas, creo que parte de las vitaminas de la carne se perderán en dicho proceso, al igual que cualquier otro alimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'NO CONOZCO A NADIE QUE SE COMA UNA HAMBURGUESA CRUDA'

Primera chorrada.

En las reuniones de veganos seguro que no.

Cuando quieras te invito a un steaktartar o a un chuleton marcado por fuera y sangrante por dentro.

RECOMENDAIS cuanta mas carne y grasa animal bla bla.

MENTIRA. 

Toda la conversacion viene por el tema de la necesidad o no del cocinado de los alimentos.

Eres un poquito manipulador no?

Lo unico que han dicho algunos conforeros es que NO HAY NINGUNA prueba de que haya una cantidad maxima. Si Ud las aporta estaremos encantados en estudiarlas.

Lo que se han aportado sobradas pruebas es de que dietas altas en hidratos, incluyendo refinados, aumenta todo tipo de enfermedades.

Como ya se destripo el estudio de la OMS conseguia aportar pruebas sobre los nocivos aditivos, pero NO SOBRE LA CARNE EN SI.

Pd. Aqui recomendamos dieta alta en grasa, casi toda de origen vegetal. Se ha enterado Ud ya o se lo repito?


----------



## sekhet (13 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'NO CONOZCO A NADIE QUE SE COMA UNA HAMBURGUESA CRUDA'
> Primera chorrada.
> En las reuniones de veganos seguro que no.
> Cuando quieras te invito a un steaktartar o a un chuleton marcado por fuera y sangrante por dentro.
> ...



Me llamas vegano, cosa que no soy...
Que digo chorradas (cuando dices que el chuleton "lo marcas"), además yo he dicha *hamburguesas.*
Gracias por la invitación, pero paso de ver comer carne sangrante, y si puedo evitar verlo, mejor. Que asco :vomito:
También me llamas manipulador. Si no queréis ver los problemas de un consumo excesivo de proteína animal, adelante con ella. En desayunos, comidas y cenas :Aplauso: Si la aporto la echareis por tierra, como seguro que ya habéis hecho con otros estudios que no os daban la razón.
Aportareis problemas en la dietas con alto consumo de hidratos REFINADOS.

_7. La carne roja ha sido clasificada como Grupo 2A, *probablemente cancerígena* para los seres humanos. ¿Qué significa esto?

En el caso de la carne roja, la clasificación se basa en evidencia limitada procedente de estudios epidemiológicos que *muestran una asociación positiva entre el consumo de carne roja y el desarrollo de cáncer colorrecta*l, así como una fuerte evidencia mecanicista.

La evidencia limitada significa que una *asociación positiva se ha observado entre la exposición al agente y el cáncer*, pero que no se pueden descartar otras explicaciones para las observaciones (denominado técnicamente sesgo o confusión)._

A lo mejor no está demostrado, pero para la OMS parece evidente la relación.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 11:28 ----------

Os dejo una entrevista que os puede interesar:

Dr. Dwight Lundell: “*Las patologías cardiacas no las provoca el colesterol sino la inflamación arterial”*

Dr. Dwight Lundell:



Adrenocromo dijo:


> Así que según tú no estamos adaptados a comer carne ni pescado...
> Bueno, pues poco más que decir, entonces.



Lo que digo es que la proteína animal no debe ser la base de nuestra alimentación, y los cereales tampoco.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. Aqui recomendamos dieta alta en grasa, casi toda de origen vegetal. Se ha enterado Ud ya o se lo repito?



Entonces casi estamos de acuerdo


----------



## Rauxa (13 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Me llamas vegano, cosa que no soy...
> Que digo chorradas (cuando dices que el chuleton "lo marcas"), además yo he dicha *hamburguesas.*
> Gracias por la invitación, pero paso de ver comer carne sangrante, y si puedo evitar verlo, mejor. Que asco :vomito:
> También me llamas manipulador. Si no queréis ver los problemas de un consumo excesivo de proteína animal, adelante con ella. En desayunos, comidas y cenas :Aplauso: Si la aporto la echareis por tierra, como seguro que ya habéis hecho con otros estudios que no os daban la razón.
> ...



La OMS salió poco después para aclarar que la carne roja no se asocia con ninguna patología ni nada. La carne procesada (mortadela, salami..), eso sí. Es un alimento malo, ultraprocesado, con todo tipo de mierdas. Pero el daño ya estaba hecho con la primera noticia metiendo en el mismo saco a todas las carnes.

Ya comentamos largo y tendido sobre el tema de la carne roja. Basta con observar los 2 países con más ingesta de carne roja: Argentina y Uruguay (con sus barbacoas, churrascos y demás) y si bajo índice de cáncer colono rectal. 
También hablamos de que Francia es el país del 1er mundo con más ingesta de grasas saturas y protes animales (paté, pato, mantequilla...) y en cambio es el país que menos infartos tiene (paradoja francesa)

También dijimos que no se conoce caso de abuso de carnes rojas. O es que ahora nos creemos que comemos 3-4 raciones al día de carnes rojas (entrecots, cerdo, ternera, toro...). 
Yo veo que la gente consume 4-6 veces de harinas al día y 1 ración de carne roja al día, como mucho (el embutido de mala calidad no lo cuento, pq eso lleva harina, lactosa, sulfitos y mierdas de todo tipo, menos carne).
Pero resulta que el abuso está en la carne roja.

Es que además, la gente que come mucha carne roja y sobretodo embutido, tb come mucho pan. Asociamos un buen jamón o queso curado con un trozo de pan con su aceite, tostadito, con tomate... Trozo de jamon + pan, trozo de jamon + pan, trozo de jamón + pan... Y resulta que tengo un problema, pero la culpa no se la hecho a la mierda pan que tenemos hoy día, sino al jamón o carne roja, producto que comemos de hace centenares de miles de años. Muy lógico, no?

Además, también hablamos de las gráficas donde se exponían que el consumo de carne en los últimos 20 años era el mismo o algo inferior. Pero en cambio el de harinas había aumentado y mucho.

Y por último, bien dices que las patologías de corazón las provoca la inflamación y no el colesterol . Por ahí vamos bien. Ahora solo falta saber lo que te provoca inflamación:
- Estrés, trabajo, ansiedad, depresión..
- Alcochol, tabaco, drogas
- Fritos, bolleria, refinados, harinas, azúcares....

Tu corazón no peta por comer 1/4 de pollo, ni por comer un entrecot o pluma ibérica. 
Ta fácil como medir la inflamación después de comer carne y después de comer azúcares/harinas.

Dejad de comer harinas de todo tipo y veréis como baja la inflamación.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> La OMS salió poco después para aclarar que la carne roja no se asocia con ninguna patología ni nada. La carne procesada (mortadela, salami..), eso sí. Es un alimento malo, ultraprocesado, con todo tipo de mierdas. Pero el daño ya estaba hecho con la primera noticia metiendo en el mismo saco a todas las carnes.
> 
> Ya comentamos largo y tendido sobre el tema de la carne roja. Basta con observar los 2 países con más ingesta de carne roja: Argentina y Uruguay (con sus barbacoas, churrascos y demás) y si bajo índice de cáncer colono rectal.
> También hablamos de que Francia es el país del 1er mundo con más ingesta de grasas saturas y protes animales (paté, pato, mantequilla...) y en cambio es el país que menos infartos tiene (paradoja francesa)
> ...



Tan facil como subirse a una bascula el dia despues de comer harinuzas, son dos kilos mas de agua. Dejas de comerlos en otros dos dias has perdido esos kilos de liquido. inflamacion pura y dura y facilmente comprobable. Todos los que empiezan a comer limpio lo pueden atestiguar, la primera semana te deshinchas y es medible en la bascula.

Lo del informe de la OMS de las carnes ya aburre. Pusimos el estudio completo, y se copio el unico parrafo de un porron de paginas que habla de la carne sin procesar. Decia algo tan claro como NO CONCLUYENTE.

Estos de la OMS son tan sinverguenzas que aun no hayando pruebas en un estudio ad hoc donde se buscaban las mismas, lanzaron el bulo a los medios de comunicacion para sacar bonitos titulares. Evidentemente ellos siguen con su bonita piramide de la OMS con la base bien llena de cereales que es lo que interesa que coma la poblacion. Luego ya del tema de la salud como que se la suda.

Ni buscandolo aposta han conseguido pruebas de que la carne sea perjudicial, porque evidentemente no las hay.

El forero/a Sehme se agarra a un clavo ardiendo. De vez en cuando entra algun 'disidente' nuevo y siguen el mismo patron. No van tan a saco como nuestro vegano de cabezera Sugus, pero sibilinamente van dejando caer que esto que hacemos es una dieta hiperproteica.

Ya lo hizo Chicote en su programa, yo lo he visto ultimamente en prensa y ya lo hemos leido en estas paginas varias veces. Hay que tirar la piedra y esconder la mano y que no se note mucho.

Supongo que sera 'falta de comprension lectora' porque ya lo habremos explicado mil veces que aqui lo que se hace es quitar procesados y si se aconseja algo es simplemente ingerir mas grasas buenas. De las proteinas ni se da ni se quita cada uno come las que le da la gana, pero es muy raro que sea en exceso. Luego ademas de la grasa se aconseja comer mucha verdura y tuberculos poco feculentos (tambien patata y arroz) que es lo que hacemos aqui todos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Feb 2018)

Fuchi dijo:


> *Repito la pregunta por si alguien puede ayudarme:
> Me lanzo a escribir porque me ha surgido una duda unas páginas atras: es sobre la grasa que no se consume, porque no entra en las células porque los niveles de insulina no disparan su absorción por la LPL: que pasa con esa grasa? He leído que se elimina en la respiración y fluido pero para que eso pase, no debe ser metabolizada/mineralizada primero ?
> Sobre lo de proteínas animales vs vegetales el tema no es la proteína en sí (las proteínas son cadenas de aminoácidos en ambos casos, aunque el porcentaje de los aa q componen las cadenas difiere en fuente animal y vegetal) sino el acompañamiento de esos aa: en el caso de proteínas vegetales suelen ir más acompañadas de fibra*



Estaba esperando a que Sugus nuestro experto en grasas más dicharachero te contestara a tu duda pero como veo que no está muy por la labor ni de responderte a tí ni a mí pues pasaré a responderte yo mismo.

Después del proceso digestivo de las grasas comienza el proceso de absorción y transporte. Las grasas de cadenas cortas con menos de 14 átomos de carbono van directas a la vena porta donde se unen con la proteina llamada albúmina que ayuda a transportar las moléculas directamente al hígado para usarlas como energía o almacenarlas según se necesite.

Las cadenas de más de 14 átomos de carbono son convertidas en triglicéridos, se empacan en paquetes de lipoproteinas llamados quilomicrones que son enviados al torrente linfático para ser lentamente liberados al torrente sanguíneo.

Los quilomicrones van distribuyendo triglicéridos a los tejidos que lo necesiten, los que más los prefieren son el tejido muscular y el tejido adiposo. Alrededor del 20% de esos triglicéridos los requiere el hígado para usarlo como energía o para almacenarla.

Como ya he dicho, el tejido adiposo prefiere la grasa para su alimentación. Pero antes de que Sugus se frote las manos y diga...esta es la mía, hay que decir que el tejido adiposo prefiere alimentar con triglicérdiso el tejido adiposo que él considera esencial para su subsistencia que según la genética de cada uno en los hombres normalmente está alrededor del 16%-20% y en las mujeres en torno al 20%-30%

Este porcentaje de tejido adiposo que es alimentado con la grasa no es perjudicial para el ser humano, otra cosa distinta es que a un hombre con el 20% de grasa corporal en los estandares oficiales se le considere gordo. Pero eso es simplemente porque actualmente vivimos con unos estandares físicos totalmente artificiales e irreales que tienen que ver más con el gran negocio de la estética que con la realidad de la fisionomía humana.

Dicho esto, continuo.

En la caldera que emplean las células llamada Ciclo de Krebs se van convirtiendo poco a poco las cadenas largas de grasa. La energía de la grasa se encuentra principalmente en los enlaces que unen a los átomos. En el Ciclo de Krebs lo que se hace es cambiar de lugar esa energía pasando de los enlaces de la grasa a las moléculas de ATP.

Los átomos que enlazaban esa energía no tienen más remedio que convertirse en otra cosa y esa otra cosa es dióxido de carbono y agua que es precisamente lo que expulsamos con la respiración. Por eso al proceso de quemar grasas se le conoce también como Respiración Celular. Y respirar no es otra cosa que eso, quemar energía y convertir la grasa en dióxido de carbono y agua que expulsamos sobre todo por la nariz y la boca. 

Se calcula que el ser humano expulsa más de 70 kilos de carbono anualmente y esa pérdida hay que compensarla comiendo o nos quedaríamos en los huesos. 

Cuando se hace deporte el organismo consume más energía, las células queman grasa mucho más rápido y la consecuencia es que las células respiran más rápido expulsando más dióxido de carbono y agua y por tanto expulsando más grasa. Otra parte se transforma en calor que también es expulsado a la atmósfera que nos rodea.

Cuando se hace deporte a gran intensidad las células deben de recurrir a la glucosa como energía pero eso ya es otra historia. Así resumiendo en contra de lo que cree mucha gente el deporte de gran intensidad quema más grasa pero también necesita más glucosa y también hay más peligro de pérdida de tejido muscular bajo ciertas circunstancias. Pero como digo eso ya es otra historia.

Dicho esto, la proteina animal es de más VB que la vegetal exceptuando la soja y el guisante. La soja no es muy recomendable consumirla y guisantes tendrías que comerte creo que unos 4 kilos para llegar a la cantidad de proteinas de 100 gramos de carne. Yo veo bastante inviable el conseguir suficiente proteina solo de fuentes vegetales pero bueno, allá cada cual.

Sobre la fibra, eso se soluciona comiendo verduras con los productos animales, que es precisamente lo que hacemos todos los que estamos por este hilo. Salvo algún tarado que nunca faltará no creo que veas a nadie por aquí recomendando que comas muchas proteinas sin verduras, al contrario se recomienda que tomes las proteinas que necesites según tu tipo de actividad y un montón de verduras que son esenciales por lo menos en mi alimentación. 

Saludos.


----------



## piru (13 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que sea coma una hamburguesa sin cocinarla, la verdad.




Eso es porque estás poco viajado. Los alemanes se meten sus buenas dosis de carne picada cruda ente pecho y espalda. Lo llaman Mett es carne picada, sal, pimienta, un poco de cebolla y p'adentro. Se ve tal que así:













No hace falta ir a Alemania, en España en cualquier lugar de sol y playa donde se junten alemanes lo vas a encontrar y podrás ver el placer con el que se lo zampan.

Mett, plato tradicional alemán - Wurstquelle


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Feb 2018)

Bueno. Como me aburro de que cada día aparezca uno diciendo que abusamos de proteínas y que no comemos hidratos, cuento un poco de bicheo.

En mi "querido" curro, me toca comer allí, y hace poco a uno la mujer lo ha puesto a dieta. Me he estado fijando en que come y he visto los siguientes platos:
- Tupper de medio kilo de ensalada de pasta con lechuga y maíz. Acompañado de pan integral, coca cola, tres mandarinas, un plátano y dos yogures 0% grasa.
- Menestra con mayonesa de bote y pechuga de pavo sin grasa. Pan blanco, tres platanos, dos yogures sabor fresa y un trozo de bizcocho. Y coca cola para beber
- Ensalada preparada del Mercadona. Coca cola(2) para beber. Dos yogures 0% grasa.

Así lleva como dos semanas y se sorprende de que haya cogido peso.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si no comes hidratos ni tampoco grasas solo te queda una cosa por comer que son las proteinas. Eso está muy bien como método para perder grasa corporal pero como método para ganar o conservar la salud yo no te lo recomiendo pero allá cada cual.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



¿me estás diciendo que el exceso de calorías en forma de grasas dietéticas no se acumula en forma de tejido ADIPOSO?

::


----------



## zapatitos (13 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *¿me estás diciendo que el exceso de calorías en forma de grasas dietéticas no se acumula en forma de tejido ADIPOSO?*
> 
> ::



Lo que te estoy diciendo es que te estoy haciendo una pregunta cantidad de sencillísima y en vez de contestarla o haces como que no lo ves o te vas por las ramas.

Pero con la paciencia que siempre me caracteriza te volveré a hacer esa misma pregunta:

*¿Cual es el mecanismo y/o ruta que utiliza el organismo para acumular ese exceso de grasa de la alimentación en grasa corporal sobrante?*

Saludos.


----------



## Ultra Chad (13 Feb 2018)

*EXPERIMENTO*







Why I Didn't Get Fat From Eating 5,000 Calories A Day Of A High Fat Diet - Smash The Fat Fitness & Fat Loss Boot Camps

*ESTE TIPO SE TIRA CONSUMIENDO DURANTE 21 DÍAS APROXIMADAMENTE 5,794 KILOCALORIAS EN UNA ALIMENTACIÓN ALTA EN GRASAS SALUDABLES, MODERADA EN PROTEINAS Y BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS*

*Comida natural* y 0 procesados, 0 grasas trans y basura.

Aproximadamente 6% de calorías procedentes de carbohidratos, 22% proteinas, y 72% de grasas.

Aquí detalles de su dieta
The 5000 LCHF Diet.xls - Google Drive


Pues amigos, El tipo empieza con un peso de 85.6kg, y termina con un peso de 86.9kg, es decir 1,3kg más...PERO hay un detalle significativo...

PASA DE 79.5CM DE CINTURA A 76.5CM DE CINTURA, ASÍ QUE REALMENTE HA PERDIDO GRASA CORPORAL Y GANADO MASA MUSCULAR :XX::XX::XX:


Traduccion googliana de un fragmento




> Si una caloría es sólo una caloría cuando se trata de comer, durante los 21 días debería haber puesto 7.3 kg y terminar en 92.9 kg desde mi peso inicial de 85.6 kg. Sin embargo, después de un superávit de 56.654 calorías en los 21 días que terminé poniendo 1,3 kg terminando en 86,9 kg, una discrepancia relativamente grande, por decir lo menos, a la melodía de 6 kg. También medí mi cintura que comenzó en 79.5 cm y terminé en 3 cm menos a 76.5 cm. No exactamente congruente con el aumento de peso lineal y la cintura aumenta la fórmula de calorías se muestra en mi gráfico de resultados y fotos a continuación.




Why I Didn't Get Fat From Eating 5,000 Calories A Day Of A High Fat Diet - Smash The Fat Fitness & Fat Loss Boot Camps


Obviamente es un experimento a corto plazo, 21 días, pero es otra pequeña muestra de la diferencia entre comer comida real de calidad y mierda procesada


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿me estás diciendo que el exceso de calorías en forma de grasas dietéticas no se acumula en forma de tejido ADIPOSO?
> 
> ::



La informacion de las rutas metabolicas que ha explicado Zapatitos antes son muy completas y desconocia bastantes detalles.

Si lo he entendido bien la grasa que ingieres la distribuye el sistema endocrino sin 'desorden', que seria la gran diferencia con azucar en sangre que la insulina convierte en grasa por via de 'emergencia'?

Explicalo a tu manera a ver si no estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Feb 2018)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Bueno. Como me aburro de que cada día aparezca uno diciendo que abusamos de proteínas y que no comemos hidratos, cuento un poco de bicheo.
> 
> En mi "querido" curro, me toca comer allí, y hace poco a uno la mujer lo ha puesto a dieta. Me he estado fijando en que come y he visto los siguientes platos:
> - Tupper de medio kilo de ensalada de pasta con lechuga y maíz. Acompañado de pan integral, coca cola, tres mandarinas, un plátano y dos yogures 0% grasa.
> ...



Nada nada, que siga así :XX:

Venga Sunwu opina sobre esa dieta que es la que hace el 95% de los obesos :XX:


----------



## ATENEA.SA (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, como supongo que la mayoría sois hombres, os pregunto: ¿ Cómo lo lleváis cuando almorzais? ( Almuerzo= comida media mañana)
Mi marido quiere perder peso, pero pasa muchas horas fuera, y para almorzar va al bar, ¿qué hacéis vosotros en esa situación? Es decir ¿qué se puede pedir para no saliste de esta forma de comer? Yo le preparo desayuno, comida y cena, pero el almuerzo no, y no se ideas darle.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Feb 2018)

ATENEA.SA dijo:


> Hola, como supongo que la mayoría sois hombres, os pregunto: ¿ Cómo lo lleváis cuando almorzais? ( Almuerzo= comida media mañana)
> Mi marido quiere perder peso, pero pasa muchas horas fuera, y para almorzar va al bar, ¿qué hacéis vosotros en esa situación? Es decir ¿qué se puede pedir para no saliste de esta forma de comer? Yo le preparo desayuno, comida y cena, pero el almuerzo no, y no se ideas darle.



¡Insensata!, ¿y la merienda? ¿o es que quieres matarlo para quedarte con el seguro de vida?


----------



## Rauxa (13 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿me estás diciendo que el exceso de calorías en forma de grasas dietéticas no se acumula en forma de tejido ADIPOSO?
> 
> ::



Exacto. Tu no engordas por un exceso de calorías. Ni aunque sean provenientes de los aguacates o de los macarrones. 
Se engorda por una cuestión hormonal. Todo va regulado por hormonas. Y el almacenamiento de grasa también.
Y cuando hay exceso calórico, el organismo se espabila para quemar más, para elevar el metabolismo de reposo. Busca el estado de equilibrio, para evitar enfermar. 
Y a dónde va ese exceso calórico?
- Incremento muscular
- Incremento de huesos
- Aumento capacidad cognitiva (cerebro)
- Aumento del rendimiento cardíaco, pulmonar...
- Mejora sistemas de excreción, desintoxicación, digestión
-...
- Y obviamente tb aumento de la grasa visceral y subcutánea.

A nosotros sólo nos debería preocupar el aumento de grasa. Y como hemos comentado, solo es posible engordar cuando hay presencia de insulina (hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina...). Si no hay insulina, se activa la lipolisis (quema de grasas).
O sea, si un día tienes un exceso de calorías por culpa de las grasas buenas:
- te hinchas a aguacates, cocos, olivas, huevos... Ese exceso no irá a incrementar tus depósitos de grasas. ES IMPOSIBLE BIOQUIMICAMENTE HABLANDO. No se puede. 

Repito, todo va regulado por las hormonas. 
Te puedes hinchar a frutas enteras y verduras y no engordar puesto que van mezcladas con la fibra y eso hace que el pico de insulina se atenúe. Puedes comer mucha prote pero como siempre va mezclada con grasa pasa lo mismo que con la fibra. Y te puedes hinchar a grasas, pero estas directamente anulan la insulina (y se activa el glucagón). Y el glucagón lo que hace es que quemar la grasa que ya tenemos. 

Y es que además, es hiper difícil abusar de las grasas. Vas tan saciado que lo normal es que en 3 días averigues lo que es un ayuno de 36 horas. Ese exceso se va como he dicho a otras funciones corporales y es el mismo cuerpo, las mismas hormonas, las que te informan que los depósitos están llenos. Te quedas sin hambre, hastiado. No te cabe ni medio aguacate más.


----------



## kikepm (13 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿me estás diciendo que el exceso de calorías en forma de grasas dietéticas no se acumula en forma de tejido ADIPOSO?
> 
> ::



¿Por que no expones tu teoría, al igual que lo hace zapatitos?

Queremos de saber o


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2018)

ATENEA.SA dijo:


> Hola, como supongo que la mayoría sois hombres, os pregunto: ¿ Cómo lo lleváis cuando almorzais? ( Almuerzo= comida media mañana)
> Mi marido quiere perder peso, pero pasa muchas horas fuera, y para almorzar va al bar, ¿qué hacéis vosotros en esa situación? Es decir ¿qué se puede pedir para no saliste de esta forma de comer? Yo le preparo desayuno, comida y cena, pero el almuerzo no, y no se ideas darle.



Respuesta facil 1: no almorzamos.
Un cafe o cuando adelgace un zumo de naranja con su pulpa.

Respuesta facil 2: No tome bocata. P.e. tortilla de cebolla, calabacin, espinacas (las veo en los poligonos) con una morcilla, magro encebollado, pincho moruno. Almuerzo en plato se llama, sin pan por favor.

Respuesta dificil: 
Tartera:
- Aguacate con salmon, atun, sardinillas.
- Jamon serrano nueces.
- Lomo embuchado con almendras.
- Higos secos con nueces.
- Ensalada con bacalao seco.
- Echele imaginacion...


----------



## ATENEA.SA (13 Feb 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¡Insensata!, ¿y la merienda? ¿o es que quieres matarlo para quedarte con el seguro de vida?



 ¿Cómo te has dado cuenta? Pensaba que mi plan era perfecto:XX::XX:

No había pensado en ello, pero lo puedo apañar con unas almendras, o nueces..... además como no suele merendar, llegará mejor a la cena

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 21:40 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Respuesta facil 1: no almorzamos.
> Un cafe o cuando adelgace un zumo de naranja con su pulpa.
> 
> Respuesta facil 2: No tome bocata. P.e. tortilla de cebolla, calabacin, espinacas (las veo en los poligonos) con una morcilla, magro encebollado, pincho moruno. Almuerzo en plato se llama, sin pan por favor.
> ...



Gracias Karlos S.!!! Cierto, no había pensado en los platos!! 
No se lo que durará con esta dieta, (tema HC) pero me da la sensación de la va a llevar a gusto

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 21:41 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Respuesta facil 1: no almorzamos.
> Un cafe o cuando adelgace un zumo de naranja con su pulpa.
> 
> Respuesta facil 2: No tome bocata. P.e. tortilla de cebolla, calabacin, espinacas (las veo en los poligonos) con una morcilla, magro encebollado, pincho moruno. Almuerzo en plato se llama, sin pan por favor.
> ...



Gracias Karlos S.!!! Cierto, no había pensado en los platos!! 
No se lo que durará con esta dieta, (tema HC) pero me da la sensación de la va a llevar a gusto


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Me llamas vegano, cosa que no soy...
> Que digo chorradas (cuando dices que el chuleton "lo marcas"), además yo he dicha *hamburguesas.*
> Gracias por la invitación, pero paso de ver comer carne sangrante, y si puedo evitar verlo, mejor. Que asco :vomito:
> También me llamas manipulador. Si no queréis ver los problemas de un consumo excesivo de proteína animal, adelante con ella. En desayunos, comidas y cenas :Aplauso: Si la aporto la echareis por tierra, como seguro que ya habéis hecho con otros estudios que no os daban la razón.
> ...



Dejando un lado el tema del estudio de la OMS que ya esta claro que no va sobre carne sin aditivos, voy a hurgar un poco mas en la herida.

No te he llamado vegano solo he nombrado a tus amigos reales o simulados.

Como puede pensar un ser humano en pleno siglo XXI que no podemos comer carne o pescado sin cocinar?

No solo se puede sino que forma parte de la gastronomia de toda España y en muchos paises:

LO OBVIO:
- Chuletones poco hechos. Sangrantes es poco en mi casa cortas y se queda un dedo de sangre, hasta el pequeño desde que le salieron los dientes lo pedia asi cuando vio el mio.
- Carnes a la piedra, ternera y buey. Ahi ni lo marco lo justo para calentarlo un poco y padentro.
- Steak tartar. No puede ser mas crudo. Me encanta hiperpicante abuso de especias y mostaza.
- Sushis en todas sus formas pescado crudo es.

MENOS OBVIO PERO CRUDOS:
- Jamon serrano.
- Lomo embuchado.
- Boquerones en vinagre.
- Huevas de atun.
- Mojama.
- Bonito crudo salado.
- Bacalao seco.


Esto lo pongo para que quitemos de la mente de algunos que no digerimos bien la carne cruda. Todo esto se consume por toneladas.

Pd. Esto no supone que animemos a nadie a llevar una dieta hiperproteica, son solo ejemplos. No se ha maltratado ningun animal para escribir este post::


----------



## sekhet (13 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dejando un lado el tema del estudio de la OMS que ya esta claro que no va sobre carne sin aditivos, voy a hurgar un poco mas en la herida.
> No te he llamado vegano solo he nombrado a tus amigos reales o simulados.
> Como puede pensar un ser humano en pleno siglo XXI que no podemos comer carne o pescado sin cocinar?
> No solo se puede sino que forma parte de la gastronomia de toda España y en muchos paises:
> ...



El estudio de OMS será de lo que tu digas, pero a día de hoy en su web sigue incluyendo a la carne como posible cancerígena, pero claro es un estudio que no hay que tener en cuenta. Como el estudio de china...

OMS | Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada

Acepto mis amigos veganos, crudívoros, vegetarianos aunque sean todos imaginarios  

No voy a debatir más cosas sin sentido: 
Un chuleton *poco hecho* no es carne cruda. 
Las carnes a la piedra tampoco está cruda.
Steak tartar, SI, pero tienes que condimentarla porque sino no hay quien se la coma.
Sushis SI, pero se toma en pequeña cantidad. Tampoco es algo muy universal que se haga en todos los países, ni que le guste a todo el mundo...
El Jamón serrano está en *salazón*, como la mojama, bacalao y bonito...
Creo que entiendes que es crudo no? como lo comen los carnívoros.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Exacto. Tu no engordas por un exceso de calorías. Ni aunque sean provenientes de los aguacates o de los macarrones.
> Se engorda por una cuestión hormonal. Todo va regulado por hormonas. Y el almacenamiento de grasa también.
> Y cuando hay exceso calórico, el organismo se espabila para quemar más, para elevar el metabolismo de reposo. Busca el estado de equilibrio, para evitar enfermar.
> Y a dónde va ese exceso calórico?
> ...




que sí, lo que digáis, explicad entonces porque hay millones de personas comiendo un 3000 calorías de carbohidratos con un mínimo de actividad física no son bolas de grasa andantes.



> The enzyme activities of the DNL pathway in adipose
> tissue and liver have been used to estimate an upper
> bound on in vivo lipogenesis. Most studies (Shrago et al,
> 1971; Weiss et al, 1986; SjoÈstrom, 1973; Askanazi et al,
> ...





> Therefore, there may be `lipogenic' and
> `non-lipogenic' high CHO diets. Even the former diets,
> however, did not result in a high absolute rate of DNL (less
> than 10 g=day, by our calculations, Hudgins et al, 1996).
> ...





> Over 30 y ago, Hirsch (1965) observed that adipose FA
> composition in human subjects closely resembled that of
> the Western diet. Individuals were also placed on controlled diets of different FA compositions, for 6 ± 12
> months, to allow turnover of adipose FA depots. The
> ...



la grasa que comes es la grasa que vas a llevar si hay un exceso de calorías, y el cuerpo convierte en depósitos de grasa de manera más fácil la grasa dietética que los carbohidratos, pues sólo tiene que descomponerla y transportarla hasta los adipocitos, donde los ácidos grasos son introducidos hacia el interior de la célula.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, lo que digáis, explicad entonces porque hay millones de personas comiendo un 3000 calorías de carbohidratos con un mínimo de actividad física no son bolas de grasa andantes.



A mí me gustaría que explicaras esto:



zapatitos dijo:


> *¿Cual es el mecanismo y/o ruta que utiliza el organismo para acumular ese exceso de grasa de la alimentación en grasa corporal sobrante?*



Pero por lo que veo no hay huevos.


----------



## sekhet (14 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya comentamos largo y tendido sobre el tema de la carne roja. Basta con observar los 2 países con más ingesta de carne roja: Argentina y Uruguay (con sus barbacoas, churrascos y demás) y si bajo índice de cáncer colono rectal.
> También hablamos de que Francia es el país del 1er mundo con más ingesta de grasas saturas y protes animales (paté, pato, mantequilla...) y en cambio es el país que menos infartos tiene (paradoja francesa)



Consumo de carne roja por países (2015):







Incidencias de cáncer de colon por países (2012): *Uruguay* entre las tasas más altas, *Argentina *alta:







Hablas de *Francia*, su ingesta de grasas y proteínas animales y su baja tasa de infartos, que no digo que sea así... pero no parece que le proteja de cáncer de colón...

Tampoco digo que sea el único factor, pero si un factor importante.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, lo que digáis, explicad entonces porque hay millones de personas comiendo un 3000 calorías de carbohidratos con un mínimo de actividad física no son bolas de grasa andantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pueden ser gente muy sensible a la insulina. O gente que pese a comer muchos hidratos, estos no son refinados ni comen productos ultraprocesados.
O gente que come sólo sus 2-3 comidas diarias en lugar de las 5 o 6 habituales.
Efectivamente se puede comer mucho HC y tener el azúcar alto en sangre en momentos puntuales del día, pero los niveles insulínicos tenerlos a raya.
Pero que esto pueda pasar no significa que el obeso lo sea por otras causas. 

O sea, se pueden comer muchos HC sin ser obeso, pero si se es obeso, se es por culpa de los farináceos y azúcares. 

Y lo de que la grasa que comes se transforma en grasa dentro del organismo, es de un silogismo de primaria que no se aguanta por ningún vértice. 
Estamos esperando alguna explicación fisiológica o bioquímica para que esto se produzca. Yo no la conozco.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> El estudio de OMS será de lo que tu digas, pero a día de hoy en su web sigue incluyendo a la carne como posible cancerígena, pero claro es un estudio que no hay que tener en cuenta. Como el estudio de china...
> 
> OMS | Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada
> 
> ...



Uy aqui cuando sale el estudio chino huele a Sugus que apesta

El estudio de la oms COMPLETO si tienes cojones buscalo pon el link y pega aqui el parrafo donde habla de la carne sin procesar. O lo haces o te comes un owned como una catedral por (de nuevo) manipulador. Lo has leido? Pues ya tardas.

De lo demas todo lo que no sea cocinado es CRUDO que sea salazon solo es un metodo de conservacion, TE PONGAS COMO TE PONGAS.

SUshi tienes en mil wok en todas las ciudades de España, y se ve que como no lo come nadie, segun tu, el Mercadona, que son idiotas, han puesto un armario frigorifico lleno y se vacia los fines de semana. No es algo que a mi me vuelva loco pero la gente se lo come como si fuesen conguitos.

Respecto al chuleton poco hecho cuando pinches como yo lo hago me dices si esta crudo o no. Precisamente se llama marcar porque le das un golpe de calor que lo sella pero por dentro es crudo que chorrea sangre. 

La gracia de la piedra es que la tienes delante y el que quiere la achicharra y el que no, como yo, toca la piedra 5 segundos lo justo para calentarse y te aseguro que eso no se cocina. Me gusta cruda totalmente. Lo de calentarla supongo que es un gusto adquirido de cuando cazabamos y le hincabamos el diente a la presa aun medio viva y caliente.

Te reto a que te sientes mano a mano conmigo y con una piedra caliente y me dices si es crudo o no.

Respecto al steak tartar mientras lo preparo le doy tientos a la carne sola y esta de puta madre, pero esque los seres humanos tenemos la mania de que nos gustan tambien las salsas y otros sabores y lo mezclamos todo, creo que lo llaman gastronomia.

Ya por curiosidad con lo de la carne cruda pretendes demostrar que los seres humanos no la podemos digerir (falso) o simplemente va contra tu religion?

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 01:23 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que explicaras esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero por lo que veo no hay huevos.



Ni Sugus ni el 'nuevo' tienen cojones a contestar nada de lo que se les requiere o pregunta. Es lo que tienen las preguntas incomodas.

Pd. Me faltaba para el combo los berberechos, ostras y herizos de mar, que eso salen del agua y te los comes vivos y moviendose. Que bien eh?


----------



## Rauxa (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Consumo de carne roja por países (2015):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te falta comparar el consumo de carne roja con los años anteriores. Si el consumo de carne se ha mantenido en los últimos 20 años (incluso ha bajado algo) pero el cáncer de colon ha aumentado ( y no poco), a qué se debe?
A la carne desde luego que no, puesto que consumismo la misma.

Si miras los estudios existentes sobre el tema y sobre todo los de Argentina y Uruguay, verás que si quitamos las mierdas procesadas (embutido del malo y harinas y azúcares) y sobre todo el pan (si conoces algun argentino amante de las barbacoas te dirá que ahí hay toneladas de pan), repito, si quitamos ese "ruido" estadístico, verías que la carne no es culpable de nada.

Insisto. Aquí hay evidencias:
- El consumo de carne es el mismo de los últimos 20 años.
- El cáncer colono rectal, ha aumentado.

Aqui te paso un PDF sobre el consumo de carne es España en los ultimos 20 años:
Año: 1987: se comía 67 kgs de carne año por persona
Año 2007: se comía 65 kgs de carne año por persona
Preferencia por carne de pollo. Ovino y caprino a la baja.

Huevos:
De 300 huevos año en el año 87 a 191 en el 2007

Pan: disminuyó (consumo hogar) y el de galletas subió un 30% en esos 20 años.
Pero en consumo fuera del hogar (cada vez la gente va más de menús), el consumo de pan se dispara.

Según el gasto por cápita. Aunque esto es relativo (siempre de los años 1987 al 2007)

Huevos: nos gastamos un -20%
Carnes: + 63%
PAn: +106%
Refrescos: +267%
Cervezas: +126%
Bollería: 150%
Platos preparados: +450%
Aceite: +7%
http://www.sabormediterraneo.com/Mercasa_consumopanelesalimentarios.pdf
Oiga, pero vamos a continuar culpando a los huevos, aceites y carnes.
Lo demás lo multiplicamos. Pero nada.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> El estudio de OMS será de lo que tu digas, pero a día de hoy en su web sigue incluyendo a la carne como posible cancerígena, pero claro es un estudio que no hay que tener en cuenta. Como el estudio de china...
> 
> OMS | Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada
> 
> ...



Válgame el señor.
¿Sabe usted lo que son las "tres texturas" de un chuletón?
O sea que tú tienes un pedazo de carne de 5 cm de espesor, lo marcas por ambos lados, y lo que obtienes es esto:







La capa exterior es de color marrón oscuro (negro en las líneas de contacto con la parrilla) y crujiente

La capa intermedia es de color rosado y se deshace en la boca

El nucleo central está *CRUDO*, y supone más de la mitad del chuletón.




> Las carnes a la piedra tampoco está cruda.



Idem que con el chuletón, depende del punto que le des en la piedra.

De hecho, los franceses tienen una expresión concreta para el punto de la carne que equivale a "cruda": _bleu_
Tú entras en un restaurante francés, te pides un filete crudo, y *nadie te mira raro*



> Steak tartar, SI, pero tienes que condimentarla porque sino no hay quien se la coma.



Y el mett, que se ha comentado antes ¿qué? No es más que carne con cebolla, sal y pimienta.



> Sushis SI, pero se toma en pequeña cantidad.



¿En pequeña cantidad? En Japón se consumen 69 kg de pescado por habitante y año.



> Tampoco es algo muy universal que se haga en todos los países, ni que le guste a todo el mundo...



TODOS LOS PAÍSES tienen alguna _delikatessen_ (que, por cierto, es una palabra alemana que significa literalmente comida "delicada") cruda.



> El Jamón serrano está en *salazón*, como la mojama, bacalao y bonito...
> Creo que entiendes que es crudo no? como lo comen los carnívoros.



Las salazones y conservas se inventaron para CONSERVAR la comida, no porque el proceso fuera indispensable para el consumo, pero vale, pa usté la perra gorda.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 09:37 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, lo que digáis, explicad entonces porque hay millones de personas comiendo un 3000 calorías de carbohidratos con un mínimo de actividad física no son bolas de grasa andantes.



Usted debate de forma desleal.

Lo que utiliza en este caso es lo que se llama *argumentum ad nausea*: repetir UNA Y OTRA VEZ un argumento que ya le ha sido rebatido hasta la extenuación.

Ya le he explicado AL MENOS CINCO VECES en este hilo que se puede mantener la sensibilidad a la insulina A PESAR de alimentarse principalmente de carbohidratos, siempre y cuando se den unas condiciones que, de hecho, se dan en sus contraejemplos recurrentes:

- Dietas RICAS EN FIBRA
- Baja proporción de CARBOHIDRATOS SIMPLES respecto a CARBOHIDRATOS COMPLEJOS
- Técnicas de preparación que REDUCEN EL IG (enfriado, reposado, especiado, combinación con grasas, uso de vinagres) y AUMENTAN LA PROPORCIÓN DE ALMIDONES RESISTENTES
- Patrones alimentarios con AL MENOS 12 HORAS DE AYUNO DIARIAS

Todos esos factores *favorecen la recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina*, de suerte que compensan los efectos desensibilizadores que podría tener una dieta tan rica en carbohidratos.

Pero eso usted ya lo sabe, entre otras cosas porque, como dije, YO MISMO SE LO HE EXPLICADO AL MENOS 5 VECES.



> la grasa que comes es la grasa que vas a llevar si hay un exceso de calorías, y el cuerpo convierte en depósitos de grasa de manera más fácil la grasa dietética que los carbohidratos, pues sólo tiene que descomponerla y transportarla hasta los adipocitos, donde los ácidos grasos son introducidos hacia el interior de la célula.



PARA SU ALIMENTACIÓN, NO PARA SU ACUMULACIÓN

Zapatitos ha explicado cómo se comporta la grasa dietética en el cuerpo:

- Grasas de cadena corta (butiratos) *alimentan directamente el tejido intestinal* (no se acumulan)

- Grasas de cadena media *van al hígado directas y se convierten en cuerpos cetónicos* (no se acumulan)

- Grasas de cadena larga *van al sistema linfático y se distribuyen por el cuerpo para su consumo energético*, con preferencia por el tejido muscular y adiposo, donde *se consumen pero no necesariamente se acumulan*

el tejido adiposo *no se forma por acumulación de grasa exógena, sino por fabricación de grasa endógena*, como es lógico.

¿O es que usted, cuando se traga un hueso, causa que le crezca un hueso nuevo?
¿O cuando come un músculo, eso hace que le crezcan los músculos?
¿Comer cerebros te hace más inteligente?

NO, la creación de nuevos tejidos *está gobernada por el sistema endocrino*, no por la dieta.

Usted sigue anclado en el paradigma FALSO del equilibrio energético, porque decide IGNORAR que el 75% del consumo energético del cuerpo es AUTÓNOMO.

DA IGUAL que la transformación de grasas en tejido adiposo sea "más eficiente" (si es que lo es, que no está en absoluto claro), porque el cuerpo *regula su consumo autónomo en busca de la homeostasis que le marca el equilibrio hormonal*, de suerte que *lo ahorrado en la presunta no transformación de las grasas en tejido adiposo se gastará en otra parte*

O en resumen:

1.- Su hipótesis *no está demostrada* por su argumentación y
2.- Aunque fuera cierta, sus conclusiones *no se siguen de la hipótesis inicial*


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *El estudio de OMS será de lo que tu digas, pero a día de hoy en su web sigue incluyendo a la carne como posible cancerígena, pero claro es un estudio que no hay que tener en cuenta. Como el estudio de china...
> 
> OMS | Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada*



Me he leido el tocho de la OMS sobre la carne roja y procesada y el riesgo de cáncer y es lo más ambiguo que he leido en muchísimo tiempo.

A todas las preguntas directas, la OMS responde con "riesgo pequeño" "evidencia limitada" "podría estar asociado" "no está plenamente entendido" "no hay suficientes datos para llegar a una conclusión" "no hay datos" "evidencia limitada" "evidencia no concluyente" .....

En resumen, te dicen que la carne produce cáncer pero que no tienen ninguna prueba realmente seria para hacer semejante afirmación, tócate bien los cojones y a dos manos manolete :: 

Pon algo donde aseguren que hay una certeza segura de que el consumo de carne roja produce más riesgo de ciertos tipos de cánceres y lo analizamos seriamente, pero no pongas ese tocho de la OMS donde hablan y no paran sobre los peligros de la carne pero se curan en salud no llegando a ningún tipo de conclusión sobre si es cierto o falso que lo produce, porque yo al menos me tengo que reir.

Saludos.


----------



## PBA (14 Feb 2018)

> Dicho esto, la proteina animal es de más VB que la vegetal exceptuando la soja y el guisante. La soja no es muy recomendable consumirla y guisantes tendrías que comerte creo que unos 4 kilos para llegar a la cantidad de proteinas de 100 gramos de carne.



Te falta un cero.


----------



## sindios (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> El estudio de OMS será de lo que tu digas, pero a día de hoy en su web sigue incluyendo a la carne como posible cancerígena, pero claro es un estudio que no hay que tener en cuenta.



También incluye al aloe vera como posible cancerígeno... ::


----------



## sekhet (14 Feb 2018)

Rauxa, primero me hablas de la baja incodencia de cancer de colon en Uruguay , cuando compruebo que no es así, mas bien lo contrario te vas por las ramas...

Como he dicho puede ser el factor más importante, pero no es único. Si bajamos la ingesta de verdura, o aumentamos los procesados (y otros factores), la tasas pueden aumentar, aunque el consumo de carne disminuya.

Luego expondré el tema de Francia ese pais donde gracias “a la dieta alta en grasas y proteinas animales apenas hay problemas de corazon”.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Feb 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, lo que digáis, explicad entonces porque hay millones de personas comiendo un 3000 calorías de carbohidratos con un mínimo de actividad física no son bolas de grasa andantes.



Tú debes tener una enfermedad mental, o algo.

Decenas de veces decenas de foreros te han explicado cómo, según el modelo insulinemia-resistencia a la insulina como explicación de la obesidad, se puede seguir una dieta alta en hidratos y que no se produzca un aumento de peso. DECENAS. Y nunca contestas. Pero luego vuelves a repetir lo mismo. Lo que me indica que debes ser profundamente retrasado.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Feb 2018)

sindios dijo:


> También incluye al aloe vera como posible cancerígeno... ::



:|:|:|:|:|:´(

Bueno que no cunda el pánico, estos de la OMS son los de la gripe A y los minolles de vacunas, y los de la pirámide alimenticia con harinas refinadas en la base...:rolleye:


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (14 Feb 2018)

La verdad es que voy por la página 300 del otro hilo así que me queda bastante para ponerme al día, pero no dejo de acordarme de vosotros cada vez que mientras tomo mi no-desayuno (un café con cacao puro, mantequilla y miel), leo en mi prensa de cabecera las cosas que hago mal:

Más de dos millones de españoles se saltan el desayuno de forma habitual

En el vídeo podéis ver cómo la especialista aconseja en el desayuno leche con cereales y frutas con la opción de cambiar algún día por tostadas de pan (pero que no sea de molde) y mermeladas (que sean naturales). También menciona que en la cuarta comida del día (la merienda que no puede faltar) otro bocadillo es lo correcto. 

Luego termina explicando que en los últimos años hay una epidemia de niños con sobrepeso como nunca antes habían visto (y según cuenta llevan 19 años abiertos).

E insisto, lo dice una persona que vive profesionalmente de ello. 

A mi humilde entender a día de hoy hay un vacío científico brutal que permita aunar todos aquellos puntos mínimos de coincidencia entre las distintas corrientes que pueda haber. Lo que no es de recibo es que en aspectos tan críticos como el valorar la ingesta de farináceos como beneficiosa o perjudicial no haya un mínimo consenso y haya teorías y estudios tan diametralmente opuestos. 

No descubrimos nada mencionando que una gran parte de nuestra ciencia está vendida a los intereses de sus financiadores, pero me parece increíble que en una rama tan importante y de incidencia directa en nuestra vida haya este nivel tan bajo de concreción y consenso.

En mi nueva ciudad, Santiago, hay un centro de investigación universitario puntero en lo relativo a la obesidad. Voy a intentar pasarme por allí para ver qué se cuece, pero por lo poco que he podido leer de lo que publican, casi todos los grupos de investigación están centrados en combatir las consecuencias de la obesidad, normalmente en el ámbito farmacológico buscando moléculas inhibidoras, etc. pero creo que pocos en estudiar las casas de la epidemia de sobrepeso. Y sí, entiendo que da mucho más dinero lo primero que lo segundo, el curar a alguien, que el impedir que enferme, pero en centro de investigación universitarios espero que tengan enfoques distintos a Bayer, Safoni o Roche.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :|:|:|:|:|:´(
> 
> *Bueno que no cunda el pánico, estos de la OMS son los de la gripe A y los minolles de vacunas, y los de la pirámide alimenticia con harinas refinadas en la base...:rolleye:*



Virus como el de la Hepatitis, VIH o el del Papiloma Humano, tabaco, alcohol, contaminación en los trabajos y la contaminación ambiental producen practicamente el 90% de los cánceres actuales y a la OMS y las autoridades sanitarias solo se les ocurre machacarnos día si y día también con los peligros de la carne, la exposición al sol o el dichoso aloe vera que si se demostrara (que en muchas de esas cosas ni siquiera está demostrado y es solo una mera hipótesis) serían los causantes de ni el 10% de todos los tipos de cáncer, es que tienen muchísimas narices los que "vigilan" nuestra salud.

Pòr cierto, el aloe vera podría causar cáncer intestinal si se toma oralmente y molestias y diarrea (esto último si lo tienes asegurado) consumido topicamente no se le conoce efecto negativo que yo sepa.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 15:23 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> *Rauxa, primero me hablas de la baja incodencia de cancer de colon en Uruguay , cuando compruebo que no es así, mas bien lo contrario te vas por las ramas...
> 
> Como he dicho puede ser el factor más importante, pero no es único. Si bajamos la ingesta de verdura, o aumentamos los procesados (y otros factores), la tasas pueden aumentar, aunque el consumo de carne disminuya.
> 
> Luego expondré el tema de Francia ese pais donde gracias “a la dieta alta en grasas y proteinas animales apenas hay problemas de corazon”.*



Solo hay que ver las comidas preferidas de los uruguayos para darse cuenta de que lo raro no es que tengan cáncer sino que haya algún uruguayo todavía que no lo tenga. Igual que los mexicanos que con la mierda que se aprietan para el cuerpo el mayor misterio es como todavía queda alguno vivo.

Resumiendo así por encima, se hinchan a carne con pan y otros derivados del trigo bien rociado todo de salsas y la verdura pues que se la coman los conejos.

Pero claro, la culpa echásela a que comen carne, no se la eches a que también se hinchan a pan, pizzas (por la gran influencia italiana que tienen) perritos calientes y salchichas (ellos los llaman panchos) o el famoso choripán al que le echan un poquitín de lechuga y tomate así como para disimular y un bote entero de una salsa que no se ahora mismo lo que es ni cojones que me interesa saberlo dicho sea de paso.

Pero ya digo, la culpa del cáncer es solo de la carne, de los derivados del trigo y de las salsas con montones de químicos que se aprietan para acompañar nunca jamás. 

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Feb 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> La verdad es que voy por la página 300 del otro hilo así que me queda bastante para ponerme al día, pero no dejo de acordarme de vosotros cada vez que mientras tomo mi no-desayuno (un café con cacao puro, mantequilla y miel), leo en mi prensa de cabecera las cosas que hago mal:
> 
> Más de dos millones de españoles se saltan el desayuno de forma habitual
> 
> ...



Es que es un asunto gravísimo. Y detrás está sencillamente el planteamiento del balance energético, que defiende que una caloría es una caloría, en contra de la evidencia científica. Por ello no diseñan dietas atendiendo a los alimentos que las componen sino única y exclusivamente atendiendo al nº de calorías. Consecuencia: dietas bajas en grasa. Únicamente. Siempre. Para todo.

He hablado con decenas de médicos. No son capaces de comprender donde fallan. Porque son retrasados.

Fin.


----------



## sekhet (14 Feb 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :|:|:|:|:|:´(
> 
> Bueno que no cunda el pánico, estos de la OMS son los de la gripe A y los minolles de vacunas, y los de la pirámide alimenticia con harinas refinadas en la base...:rolleye:



Imagino que te refieres a esta pirámide, cuya base son los cereales (ahora si que recomiendan que sean cereales enteros y harinas integrales):







Tienes la pirámide Australiana, que la mejora considerablemente pues establece verduras y frutas en la base:







Y por ultimo esta, que establece como base: frutas, verduras y grasas saludables. Mete en el mismo saco grasas, carnes rojas, refinados, azúcar...







Curiosamente en todas recomiendan un consumo muy moderado de carne roja.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres a esta pirámide, cuya base son los cereales (ahora si que recomiendan que sean cereales enteros y harinas integrales):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La primera que pones es la que recomienda la Sociedad Española de Nutrición Comunitaria, que es la que informa al Ministerio de Sanidad.

Si la sigues, prepárate para la obesidad.

Putos matasanos


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres a esta pirámide, cuya base son los cereales (ahora si que recomiendan que sean cereales enteros y harinas integrales):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según estas piramides yo debería estar como una vaca. Me enchufo todo los días 60g de mantequilla y otras grasuzas, en total calculo que sólo en grasas me meteré 150g diarios, unas 1500 Kcal. además de las calorias del resto de alimentos. Soy paleo carnivoro, he reducido al mínimo la fruta y considero que las verduras sólo sirven para hacer bolo digestivo y poder cagar mejor.

Mis cifras:
IMC: 23.46
C/A: 0.49
%grasa: 16.87

Glucosa: 76
Colesterol T: 207
Trigliceridos: 53


Pd: Todos lo veganos que conozco personalmente están obesos. Para mí que los veganos delgados están todos en internet.


----------



## sekhet (14 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> Según estas piramides yo debería estar como una vaca. Me enchufo todo los días 60g de mantequilla y otras grasuzas, en total calculo que sólo en grasas me meteré 150g diarios, unas 1500 Kcal. además de las calorias del resto de alimentos. Soy paleo carnivoro, he reducido al mínimo la fruta y considero que las verduras sólo sirven para hacer bolo digestivo y poder cagar mejor.
> 
> Mis cifras:
> IMC: 23.46
> ...



Cuántos veganos conoces?. Me parece un argumento increíblemente absurdo. Yo he conocido a 4 personas veganas y las 4 estaban muy delgadas. Si me dices vegetarianos obesos, pero habrá de todo (si dejas de comer carne y te comes harinas, refinados, azucares, procesados...), pero por termino medio suele estar más delgados que la media.

Estas son algunas pirámides "saludables", de diferentes sitios y respondiendo a intereses diferentes. Pero todas comparten la reducción de azúcar, refinados, procesados y carnes. Ha hubiera un complot internacional, porque limitan el consumo de azúcar, refinados...

Los tierraplanistas también están convencidos que la tierra es plana, y que existe un gran complot internacional para hacernos creer que la tierra no es redonda... :bla::bla::bla:

Por otro lado, cuanto llevas con esta dieta y que ejercicio haces?. Entenderás que lo que te va bien a ti, puede que no le vaya bien al resto.

Yo que como muy poca proteína animal y menos grasas tengo un IMC de 20,26  (mido 1,75 y peso 62-62 kgs).


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Cuántos veganos conoces?. Me parece un argumento increíblemente absurdo.* Yo he conocido a 4 personas veganas y las 4 estaban muy delgadas. Si me dices vegetarianos obesos, pero habrá de todo (si dejas de comer carne y te comes harinas, refinados, azucares, procesados...), pero por termino medio suele estar más delgados que la media.
> 
> Estas son algunas pirámides "saludables", de diferentes sitios y respondiendo a intereses diferentes. Pero todas comparten la reducción de azúcar, refinados, procesados y carnes. Ha hubiera un complot internacional, porque limitan el consumo de azúcar, refinados...
> 
> ...



Métete en este foro y les dices lo de la tierra plana a estos veganogordacos.

Sobrepeso y Veganismo - Página 3

Es el primer foro que he encontrado al azar. Pero tecleas "vegano obeso" y te salen tropecientos enlaces. En mi entorno cuando sale el tema del veganismo, el conseso es que todos los veganos están gordos "son todo estómago".

Ya nos contarás en qué tierra plana vives.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Feb 2018)

"Pero desde hace 2 anios solo conozco vegetariano y veganos gordos y yo hace casi 4 anios que soy vegana y hace un anio que tengo sobrepeso y me cuesta horrores bajarlo pero fue cuando me detectaron problemas de tiroides,porque antes comia muchisimo y variado y no engordaba ahora no como NADA y engordo."

grasa=hormonas, siendo vegano terminan hechos mierda


----------



## ketdroid (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Yo que como muy poca proteína animal y menos grasas tengo un IMC de 20,26  (mido 1,75 y peso 62-63 kgs).



Yo siempre me pregunto como lo haceis todos (paleos y cetogenicos incluidos), para pesar tanto y dar por hecho que estais fenomenalmente delgados.

Yo mido 10 centimetros más... y peso exactamente lo mismo.
En mi caso es particularmente curioso, desde que hago ejercicios de fuerza he ganado bastante musculo, llegando hasta ese peso (llegue a pesar 57kg cuando comence la paleo) de forma sostenida desde el año pasado. No varia con ayunos de 2 dias, ni comiendo infinidad de grasas, carne, frutos secos, verduras... Ni con patatas, arroz o fruta a lo largo de todo el dia si me apetece.

Lo único que tengo comprobado que me puede elevar el peso son las porquerias, la miel y el pan (nunca me gusto).


----------



## ATENEA.SA (14 Feb 2018)

No conozco ha muchos vegetas. De los que conozco hay de todo, pero de los delgados tengo que decir que miden mucho lo que comen. 
Lo que sí he observado, al menos en mujeres, que tienen la piel como más flácida, menos tensa, al menos la de la cara. Teniendo en cuenta que a partir de cierta edad todo cae, es como si en ellas cayera antes y de forma distinta.
He estado leyendo varios blogs y ufff muchísima información y muy diferente a la que siempre se ha dado


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> Métete en este foro y les dices lo de la tierra plana a estos veganogordacos.
> 
> Sobrepeso y Veganismo - Página 3
> 
> ...



Pues nunca habia entrado a un foro de esos pero es un festival del humor. Asi un post al azar:

'estar gordo o delgado depende exclusivamente de si quemas más o menos energía que la que consumes. Es cierto que existen problemas metabólicos, pero hasta ahí esa ecuación se cumple. 

Y te diré más, yo por otros motivos que no tienen que ver con el veganismo, no consumo productos refinados (ni azúcar), y soy vegana, y tengo sobrepeso.

PD: las mermeladas, el chocolate y las patatas fritas son veganos'


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Por otro lado, cuanto llevas con esta dieta y que ejercicio haces?. Entenderás que lo que te va bien a ti, puede que no le vaya bien al resto.
> 
> Yo que como muy poca proteína animal y menos grasas tengo un IMC de 20,26  (mido 1,75 y peso 62-62 kgs).*



Yo llevo más de dos décadas comiendo más grasas y carne roja de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, comiendo más proteinas de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, tomando menos pan y cereales de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides. Hago deporte a diario.

El IMC no se cual tendré ni me interesa, mido 1,82 y ahora mismo peso unos 96 kilos. Llevo dos décadas que solo voy al médico para los análisis de rutina, sin tener ninguna enfermedad ni grave ni leve (solo pequeños resfriados que se curan en un día e incluso en el mismo día) y nada de nada más, ni una diarrea ni un mareo, es que todos los días me levanto de la misma manera y me acuesto de la misma forma. No me tomo jamás ningún tipo de pastilla. 

Sobre lo de que lo que me va bien a mí igual no le va bien al resto, puede ser que tengas razón pero mi parienta que cuando la conocí era rellenita cuando nos fuimos a vivir juntos adquirió mis costumbres de alimentación y además de tener muchísimo mejor aspecto que cuando la conocía está igual que yo osease jamás tiene ninguna enfermedad. Mis hijas lo mismo, jamás han estado enfermas en su vida y la gente que ha seguido mis consejos lo mismo, según han ido mejorando poco a poco han dejado de enfermar y han mejorado su calidad de vida.

A lo mejor es que como cantaban los Lendas, zapatitos es un superhéroe de barrio conflictivo y toda su familia y los que se juntan con él son todos también unos superhéroes de barrio conflictivo, puede ser 




[youtube]ynuB0GYCLFo[/youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo llevo más de dos décadas comiendo más grasas y carne roja de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, comiendo más proteinas de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, tomando menos pan y cereales de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides. Hago deporte a diario.
> 
> El IMC no se cual tendré ni me interesa, mido 1,82 y ahora mismo peso unos 96 kilos. Llevo dos décadas que solo voy al médico para los análisis de rutina, sin tener ninguna enfermedad ni grave ni leve (solo pequeños resfriados que se curan en un día e incluso en el mismo día) y nada de nada más, ni una diarrea ni un mareo, es que todos los días me levanto de la misma manera y me acuesto de la misma forma. No me tomo jamás ningún tipo de pastilla.
> 
> ...



Como ya hemos comentado mil veces tu caso no esta en ninguna estadistica. Tu eres un Conan el Barbaro de los estrarradios

No tan acusado pero lo he visto en mucha gente cercana que el IMC no vale ni para tomar por culo. Gente fibrada por genetica que en las revisiones les ponian sobrepeso, en fin.


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2018)

ATENEA.SA dijo:


> No conozco ha muchos vegetas. De los que conozco hay de todo, * pero de los delgados tengo que decir que miden mucho lo que comen.*
> Lo que sí he observado, al menos en mujeres, que tienen la piel como más flácida, menos tensa, al menos la de la cara. Teniendo en cuenta que a partir de cierta edad todo cae, es como si en ellas cayera antes y de forma distinta.
> He estado leyendo varios blogs y ufff muchísima información y muy diferente a la que siempre se ha dado



Esto me parece que es la única manera de poder estar delgado siendo vegano. Estar pendiente 24h al día y 365 días al año exclusivamente de la alimentación. 

Pero sospecho que además hacen trampas:


----------



## MAUSER (14 Feb 2018)

Vegana obesa que come nabos.
:: Veg Porn ::
:: Veg Porn ::

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 21:07 ----------




piru dijo:


> Métete en este foro y les dices lo de la tierra plana a estos veganogordacos.
> 
> Sobrepeso y Veganismo - Página 3
> 
> ...




Están todos los de ese foro vegano hechos una mierda, menos el que se salió del veganismo y ahora está cachas y sano.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Vegana obesa que come nabos.
> :: Veg Porn ::
> :: Veg Porn ::
> 
> ...



Me lo he guardado en favoritos para ponerle un post a Sugus cada vez que entre


----------



## sindios (14 Feb 2018)

Esta pirámide está mejor

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_1dqnBh2...RVprOSlY5gVYpwCKgBGAs/s1600/LCHF+PYRAMID2.jpg

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piru (14 Feb 2018)

Es la descojonación, está internete lleno de veganos gordos:











"Soy la instagramer vegana con celulitis y el culo más gordo"





Ser vegetariano no impide tener sobrepeso u obesidad | Comer o no comer





¡EL VEGANISMO NO ES UNA DIETA! - YouTube


----------



## 999999999 (14 Feb 2018)

Zapatitos dijo:


> Yo llevo más de dos décadas comiendo más grasas y carne roja de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, comiendo más proteinas de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides, tomando menos pan y cereales de lo que se recomienda en tus pirámides. Hago deporte a diario.
> 
> El IMC no se cual tendré ni me interesa, mido 1,82 y ahora mismo peso unos 96 kilos. Llevo dos décadas que solo voy al médico para los análisis de rutina, sin tener ninguna enfermedad ni grave ni leve (solo pequeños resfriados que se curan en un día e incluso en el mismo día) y nada de nada más, ni una diarrea ni un mareo, es que todos los días me levanto de la misma manera y me acuesto de la misma forma. No me tomo jamás ningún tipo de pastilla.
> 
> ...



Con 1,82 y 96 kgs o eres un culturista profesional hasta las trancas de estoroides o tienes lorzas...

REPITO


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Yo que como muy poca proteína animal y menos grasas tengo un IMC de 20,26  (mido 1,75 y peso 62-62 kgs).



En este hilo nos limpiamos el culo con el IMC.

% de grasa corporal or GTFO

Pues anda que no hay TOFIs que se creen que están fetén con su IMC bajito, y lo que les pasa es que van a full de grasa visceral (que por cierto, *es la que te jode la salud*) y son todo barriga con brazos y piernas como palillos y huesos de pajarito.

EDIT: para los legos, TOFI es el acrónimo de _Thin Outside, Fat Inside_, es decir, flaco por fuera y gordo por dentro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2018)

Vamos a ver, hay que centrar el debate, que nos vamos por las ramas siempre con el tema de los veganos.

¿Se puede estar delgado siendo vegano? Sí, sin duda. De hecho, estoy seguro de que una alimentación vegana (que no se base en atiborrarse a harinas) si está basada en 
verduras y frutas frescas, probablemente sea una dieta notoriamente adelgazante. 

La cuestión principal es: ¿son los productos animales (carne, huevos, pescado) un actor importante en el desarrollo del sobrepeso/obesidad? Según la teoría clásica, sí, por su alto contenido en grasa que hace que tengan más calorías que un producto que sólo contenga proteínas o hidratos de carbono. Pero más allá de eso, no hay evidencia sólida que vincule estos productos con el sobrepeso o la obesidad.

Al revés: como se ha mencionado hasta la saciedad en este hilo, las grasas en general parecen tener un efecto metabólico que favorece el adelgazamiento: mejora de la sensibilidad a la insulina, niveles bajos de insulina, activación de la lipólisis...

Otra cuestión sería ¿es más sano no comer ningún producto animal que comerlo? Ahí no entro, ya que no tiene mucha relación con el tema. Personalmente creo que estamos perfectamente adaptados a comer productos animales. Como se ha señalado, los huevos o la carne se pueden comer sin apenas procesar o crudos. En cambio, la mayoría de vegetales no: son tóxicos en mayor o menor medida y requieren de cocinado.

Pero vamos que esto es ya un diálogo de besugos. Los veganos mezclan todo: calorías, salud, obesidad.


----------



## Kevinjesus (15 Feb 2018)

Hola,

lo primero, gracias a todos por este hilo. Además, el tener opiniones discrepantes enriquece cualquier discusión.

Al grano:

Tras mis analíticas (ya publicadas aquí) he dejado de comer pan y, en la medida de lo práctico dentro de una vida familiar, pastas y harinas. Llevo 3 semanas. No me privo de nada de lo demás.
- he bajado 2,5 kg de peso (de 87,5 a 85) de manera brusca, tanto que por momentos me asusté. Un agujero del cinturón. Ahora creo que me he estabilizado, o al menos la pérdida de peso es muy gradual. Estuve 2-3 días orinando más de lo normal. Curioso.
- he notado que necesito dormir menos.
- me ha costado menos de lo que pensaba dejar el pan.
- ningún síntoma más

He sustituido el pan con aceite de media mañana por frutos secos al natural, en cantidad generosa.

El añadir azúcar a las cosas ya lo había superado hace un par de años, así que eso ya lo llevaba ganado.

El desayuno sigo tomando un muesli que preparo yo: copos de avena ecológicos, frutas deshidratadas y algún fruto seco, con café. Muuuuy aburrido, pero la avena me sacia bien y tampoco quiero renunciar del todo a los cereales. ¿otras ideas?

Ante la dificultad de conseguir buenos aguacates, y su precio, he optado por el guacamole preparado, que lleva siempre del 95% de aguacate hacia arriba y el resto de ingredientes parecen bastante naturales.

Me vendría muy bien perder algún kilo más, por temas de problemas en los pies, ¿Cuál podría ser el siguiente paso?

Gracias.


----------



## sekhet (15 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En este hilo nos limpiamos el culo con el IMC.
> 
> % de grasa corporal or GTFO
> 
> ...




Quieres que te enseñe la barriga? :rolleye:

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 13:14 ----------




Kevinjesus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> lo primero, gracias a todos por este hilo. Además, el tener opiniones discrepantes enriquece cualquier discusión.
> 
> ...



Kevinjesus, por lo que entiendo has dejado las harinas, pan, pastas...

Yo también suprimiría azucares añadidos (creo que ya lo haces), sobre todo suprimiendo comidas procesadas.

La avena debes tomarla con moderación, yo la limitaría a 4 cucharadas máximo. Con frutos secos (almendras/nueces) y algún fruto dulce (ciruelas, pasas u orejones). También añadiría fruta fresca: manzana sobre todo. También puedes endulzar con canela.

El aguacate preparado suele llevar mucha sal, pero es verdad que los buenos son caros...

Del resto mejor no opino 

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 13:33 ----------




ATENEA.SA dijo:


> No conozco ha muchos vegetas. De los que conozco hay de todo, pero de los delgados tengo que decir que miden mucho lo que comen.
> Lo que sí he observado, al menos en mujeres, que tienen la piel como más flácida, menos tensa, al menos la de la cara. Teniendo en cuenta que a partir de cierta edad todo cae, es como si en ellas cayera antes y de forma distinta.
> He estado leyendo varios blogs y ufff muchísima información y muy diferente a la que siempre se ha dado



Yo en ningún momento he cuestionado que esta forma de comer que aquí se plantea, no sirva para bajar de peso. Es como la dieta Dukan, una porquería, pero la gente adelgaza (a base de la salud de la gente).

Si una persona deja de comer carne (vegetariano) y se tira a comer mucho hidrato refinado (papatas fritas con huevos fritos, por ejemplo), pues tenderá a ser obesa. Y no llevará una buena alimentación.

Si una persona dejar de comer cualquier cualquier alimento de origen animal (vegano), y se tira a comer bolleria industrial, o simplemente pan, pues lo mismo.

Un vegano/vegetariano puede hacer una alimentación mucho menos saludable que alguien que coma carne. Y por supuesto, también puede estar más obeso.

Aunque en general, tienden a estar más delgados que la media.

*Los autores encontraron que el peso corporal de hombres y mujeres vegetarianos es en promedio, un 3 a 20 por ciento más bajo que el de los que comen carne.*

Estudio científico revela que las dietas veganas causan importante pérdida de peso - Mi Cocina Vegetariana

Ahora seguid buscando fotos de veganos obesos :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *Con 1,82 y 96 kgs o eres un culturista profesional hasta las trancas de estoroides o tienes lorzas...
> 
> REPITO*



Como decía Jack el Destripador, voy a ir por partes:

1 - Primero, define lo que son para tí tener lorzas...

2 - Con tu comentario demuestras no tener ni remota idea de los tipos de hipertrofia muscular pero no te preocupes que yo te haré un breve resumen sobre las que más nos interesan para este asunto, a saber:

*HIPERTROFIA SARCOMERICA* - Es la hipertrofia que aumenta las proteinas contráctiles del músculo y hace que las fibras musculares aumenten de tamaño. Este tipo de fibras basicamente sirve para aumentar los niveles de fuerza así que es el más recurrido por los levantadores puros de peso (halterófilos, powerlifters, etc etc) vaya precisamente lo que es mi especialidad, pero que casualidad )

*HIPERTROFIA SARCOPLASMATICA* - Es la hipertrofia basada en el aumento del plasma muscular y otorga un mayor aumento de tamaño y de estética con menos peso, la mayoría de ese aumento muscular en realidad suele ser agua. 

Esta es la más típica en los atletas de fitness y en los culturistas, precisamente especialidades que no son las mías y en las que no estoy muy interesado, pero que otra casualidad ) 

Basicamente, los que buscamos más la hipertrofia sarcomérica (más fuerza muscular) hacemos nuestras series de menos repeticiones (1-6) con cierto trabajo también de hipertrofia sarcoplasmática como accesorio (series de 8-15 repeticiones)

En cambio los que buscan más la hipertrofia sarcoplasmática (más tamaño muscular) hacen sus series entre 8-15 repeticiones y tal vez (solo tal vez) algo de trabajo accesorio para la hipertrofia sarcomérica (series de 1-6) digo solo tal vez porque la mayoría le tienen un pánico atroz a bajar de 8-10 repeticiones.

3 - Aclarada esta cuestión, pasamos a la siguiente. En mi experiencia personal, la prioridad en los primeros años de entrenamiento debe de centrarse *SIEMPRE* en conseguir siempre unas marcas mínimas de levantamiento. Estas marcas mínimas ya las he expuesto en otros hilos varias veces y recuerdo bien que a tí que siempre estás preguntando como conseguir ganar peso muscular porque eres bastante delgado también te las puse, pero ya veo que o no lo leiste o si lo leiste no entendiste nada de lo que leiste.

Basicamente, se necesita también un grado de fuerza para intentar desarrollar también tu máximo potencial en hipertrofia sarcoplasmática. Si no lo haces y desarrollas cierto grado de fuerza, por muchas poleitas, bombeitos, etc etc que hagas en tu gym te va a dar exactamente igual porque no vas a conseguir apenas nada salvo probablemente sobreentrenar, salvo que tengas una genética magnífica que no es tu caso por lo que dices.

4 - El uso de esteroides y otras sustancias químicas aumenta notablemente más la hipertrofia sarcoplasmática que la hipertrofia sarcomérica. Basicamente esto significa en la práctica que a igualdad de peso un culturista que sea realmente natural parecerá muchísimo más pequeño que uno que no lo sea. 

En resumen, puedes desarrollar bastante hipertrofia sarcomérica con un entrenamiento sin sustancias químicas, no tanto evidentemente como con ellas pero si acercarte bastante a tu máximo potencial. Por el contrario, siendo realmente natural no te puedes acercar ni de lejos a la hipertrofia sarcoplasmática de alguien que tome sustancias químicas por lo expuesto anteriormente osease *LAS SUSTANCIAS QUIMICAS FAVORECEN MUCHISIMO MAS LA HIPERTROFIA SARCOPLASMATICA QUE LA HIPERTROFIA SARCOMERICA*.

5 - Por eso yo siempre recomiendo centrarse más en el desarrollo de la fuerza que en el de la hipertrofia y es por varias razones:

- Centrándote en el desarrollo de la fuerza muscular (hipertrofia sarcomérica) con algo de entrenamiento de tamaño de muscular (hipertrofia sarcoplasmática) podrás llegar a tener un tamaño muscular más que decente con el tiempo y paciencia. Probablemente tardarás más y será menor al tamaño de alguien que use sustancias químicas pero estarás mejor que la inmensa mayoría de los seres humanos de tu alrededor.

- Y por otra cosa que recomiendo centrarse más en la fuerza muscular es porque un múscula sobredesarrollado a más nivel que su fuerza puede ser carne de cañón para descompensanciones, lesiones y problemas musculares tanto a corto plazo como a largo plazo. Por contra, tener más fuerza que tamaño muscular no tiene ninguna contraindicación. Al contrario, puede ser beneficioso en varios aspectos.

6 - Yo no soy flor de un día, llevo entrenando cerca de 30 años y la mayor parte de ese tiempo con un programa y un estilo de vida que he seguido estrictamente hasta hoy. Esto es un trabajo de hormiguita.

7 - Todo el mundo puede mejorar su hipertrofia sarcomérica y sarcoplasmática, el límite evidentemente lo pondrá tu genética y el uso de sustancias químicas pero dudo que haya alguien que con un programa de entreno adecuado, con perseverancia y con paciencia no consigua buenos resultados. Así que en vez de perder el tiempo quejándote y criticándome a mí y a los demás lo que tendrías que hacer es ponerte manos en el asunto.

Ya te puse un programa para ir poco a poco aumentando tu fuerza muscular y tu capacidad de acumular glucógeno (que al ser ectomorfo es tu mayor problema) así que no lo voy a volver a repetir y además en un sitio como este que no es su sitio. Pero basicamente hay que centrarse al principio en ejercicios básicos en un baremo de repeticiones de 4-6 (que son las que más desarrollan proporcionalmente la fuerza y la hipertrofia sarcomérica) con algo de trabajo en un baremo de 8-15 repeticiones (hipertrofia sarcoplasmática) siempre con buena técnica y sin hacer brutalidades de aumentar los pesos por encima de tus posibilidades. 

Así es como irás desarrollando tanto la fuerza como la hipertrofia sarcomérica, que es lo que más te interesa como deportista natural.

Después cuando uno ya tiene un cierto grado de fuerza muscular es cuando puede decidir especializarse en algo. Cuando se llegue a ese punto depènde de varios factores, para saberlo debes de tener cuatro cosas muy importantes a saber: *Sentido Común, Ser Realista, Experiencia e Inteligencia*

y 8 - Así que ya sabes que tienes dos opciones. Ponerte manos a la tarea para intentar conseguir lo que quieres o como no eres capaz de conseguir resultados criticar a los demás que si los consiguen. Tú mismo y tu mismidad 

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> lo primero, gracias a todos por este hilo. Además, el tener opiniones discrepantes enriquece cualquier discusión.
> 
> ...



No, curioso no, es lo normal. Los refinados provocan inflamación y retención de líquidos.

Los quitas, los edemas se reabsorben, y todo ese líquido sobrante sale de tu cuerpo: de ahí los dos kilos y pico, en su mayoría.

Según la relación entre carbohidratos (no refinados) y actividad física, también puede que hayas expulsado líquidos porque tus reservas de glucógeno están bajando (y cada gramo de glucógeno va unido a 3-4 de agua): si esto es bueno o malo, depende del tipo de actividad física que realices, sobre todo de la intensidad (como nos recuerda a menudo Zapatitos).



> - he notado que necesito dormir menos.



Es lo primero que notamos cuando nos pasamos a _la vida lowcarb_.

Es una combinación entre que se descansa mejor sin inflamaciones (que es bueno), y que por la noche es posible que estés entrando en cetosis de forma pasajera,sobre todo si "concentras" tus carbos en el desayuno (lo cual todavía está a debate si es bueno o malo: algunos postulan que tu cerebro descansa mejor cuando lo alimentas con cuerpos cetónicos, otros que duermes menos porque segregas más cortisol para regular el nivel nocturno de glucosa, y eso te despierta prematuramente).



> - me ha costado menos de lo que pensaba dejar el pan.



No es tan difícil, pero a veces se hace cuesta arriba porque "rebañar" está muy imbricado en nuestra cultura culinaria. Da hasta congoja dejar escapar el plato con toda esa salsita muerta de risa...

...así que no lo hagas: rebáñala con una cuchara 



> - ningún síntoma más



Aún es pronto. 
Tres semanas, y más si te has pasado a una lowcarb suave (algo de cereales, pocos refinados pero no cero, entiendo por lo de "en la medida que me lo permite la vida familiar", cosa que, créeme, entiendo).



> He sustituido el pan con aceite de media mañana por frutos secos al natural, en cantidad generosa.
> 
> El añadir azúcar a las cosas ya lo había superado hace un par de años, así que eso ya lo llevaba ganado.
> 
> ...



Dejando a un lado que si mantienes alejados los refinados iras refinándote tú , el siguiente paso a seguir una vez te estanques* definitivamente es *hacer algo por mejorar aún más tu sensibilidad a la insulina*.

Las opciones (no farmacológicas, se entiende) son dos (wait for the trolling...):

- Comer menos


Spoiler



veces, comer menos veces. La sensibilidad a la insulina suele estar dañada porque en lugar de dejar que funcione en pulsos altos y breves separados por largos periodos de baja insulinhemia, tenemos los niveles de insulina siempre medio-altos por lo de comer cuarenta veces al día.

Cinco comidas pequeñas al día nos mantienen la insulinhemia siempre constante.

Tres comidas al día es mejor, sobre todo si logramos espaciar al menos 12 horas la cena y la comida

Dos comidas es aún mejor, tratando de agruparlas para dejar 16 horas entre la primera y la segunda.

Y por debajo de una comida (que también es viable) ya entraríamos en el campo de los ayunos prolongados, cosa que tiene toda clase de ventajas adicionales, pero que sería mejor dejar para cuando tu cuerpo esté totalmente adaptado a tirar de grasas



y

- Moverse más


Spoiler



el ejercicio intenso mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos, de forma que tu cuerpo necesita segregar menos insulina para hacer el mismo trabajo de bajar la glucemia, y además la glucosa retirada irá primero a reponer glucógeno muscular´, y sólo cuando "no te quepa más glucógeno" empezará la lipogénesis



Otros ingredientes menores, pero también importantes son *el estrés y la falta de sueño*.

Ambos están relacionados con variaciones en los niveles de cortisol, que es una hormona que sube la glucemia (aunque no comas) y que, salvo que vayas a hacer algo con ese subidón de glucosa en sangre, acaba disparando la contrarregulación con insulina...

...y volvemos a estar donde antes: con la insulina siempre elevada, causando lipogénesis y erosionando la sensibilidad a la insulina en una espiral de engorde.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 14:21 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> Quieres que te enseñe la barriga? :rolleye:



Nomenó, yo los fetiches los dejo para mi señora.

Lo que digo es que pesar poco no es lo mismo que no tener exceso de grasa, y que parecer delgado TAMPOCO es lo mismo que no tener exceso de grasa.

El cuerpo se compone, aproximadamente, de cuatro compartimentos:

1.- Masa ósea
2.- Masa grasa
3.- Masa muscular y
4.- Masa visceral (cajón de sastre para todo lo demás, dijéramos).

Lo saludable es mantener a raya la proporción de *masa grasa*, y especialmente la de *masa grasa visceral*, que es la que jode la salud.

Por eso el IMC es un indicador de mierda, porque considera que el peso de tres de los cuatro compartimentos es constante para una altura dada, de suerte que cualquier exceso de peso sobre el estándar se atribuye a grasa (=sobrepeso), así, sin distinguir a moros de cristianos.

Y la realidad es que:

a) La densidad ósea no es constante de un individuo a otro
b) La retención de líquidos y el nivel de inflamación, ni le cuento
c) Tampoco es la misma la masa muscular
d) no tiene nada que ver la grasa subcutánea con la grasa visceral

Un mal diagnóstico y un mal indicador nos llevan a *optimizar el indicador (IMC) empeorando el objetivo (acumulación saludable de grasa) *, y así tenemos a gente que se alegra de "perder peso" cuando lo que están haciendo posiblemente es perder masa muscular y densidad ósea, pero mantener o incluso aumentar grasa, o con mucha, mucha suerte perder paralelamente grasa y masa muscular.

Del mismo modo, alguien con un IMC de 20 puede ser una persona poco musculada, con baja densidad ósea, tal vez poca grasa subcutánea, pero en los albores de un hígado graso o una diabetes tipo 2 porque parte de sus órganos están recubiertos de grasa visceral


----------



## sekhet (15 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, curioso no, es lo normal. Los refinados provocan inflamación y retención de líquidos.
> 
> Los quitas, los edemas se reabsorben, y todo ese líquido sobrante sale de tu cuerpo: de ahí los dos kilos y pico, en su mayoría.
> 
> ...



Y medir la grasa cómo, dónde y cuanto cuesta?.

Porque las basculas donde te pesas descalzo creo que lo hace con cálculos matemáticos. 

Gracias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Y medir la grasa cómo, dónde y cuanto cuesta?.
> 
> Porque las basculas donde te pesas descalzo creo que lo hace con cálculos matemáticos.
> 
> Gracias.



En efecto, las básculas de bioimpedancia no es que sean lo mejor del mundo...

...pero son accesibles, y menos es nada.

De los métodos "de andar por casa" yo me quedo con el de la marina americana, que toma medidas de perímetro abdominal y cuello (o, si eres mujer, de cuello cadera y muslos, creo recordar) y aplica una fórmula empírica para estimar el % de grasa corporal.

Por supuesto que es una aproximación basada en un estudio estadístico, pero la marina se molestó en hacer estudios con métodos precisos para desarrollar su fórmula, así que es bastante fiable, dentro de su rango de error.

Tiene la ventaja de que permite medir los progresos de forma fiable (cosa que la bioimpedancia no, porque las mediciones son muy variables aunque tu % de grasa no haya cambiado).

Para cosas más finas tendrías que irte o a un bodpod (báscula de alta precisión+volumetría, permite obtener la densidad media del cuerpo y a partir de ahí extrapolar la composición en base a las distintas densidades de grasa, músculo, vísceras y hueso) o ya para nota a un escáner DEXA (que, como referencia, es lo que usaban en el programa aquel de Chicote de las dietas), pero eso son de 100€ p'arriba cada medición...


----------



## Clavisto (15 Feb 2018)

_Los alimentos ultraprocesados, que constituyen casi la mitad de la dieta de muchas personas, aumenta significativamente el riesgo de cáncer, advirtieron expertos de la Universidad de la Sorbona de París que realizaron un nuevo estudio.

Los investigadores creen que esto se debe a que los alimentos procesados, que contienen muchos aditivos químicos, son más ricos en grasas, sal y azúcar, y al mismo tiempo aportan menos vitaminas y fibra. Estos alimentos incluyen la carne envasada, los productos azucarados, las bebidas gaseosas, los cereales del desayuno, la bollería y las patatas fritas.

La líder del estudio, Mathilde Tourier, dijo que el escaso valor nutricional de los alimentos ultraprocesados es probablemente el factor más importante de los que generan riesgo de cáncer.

Los investigadores dijeron que el suyo es el primer estudio en resaltar un vínculo entre los alimentos ultraprocesados y un mayor riesgo general de padecer cáncer. Un total de 105.000 adultos participaron en la investigación. Las personas que consumen más productos ultraprocesados mostraron un 23 por ciento más de probabilidades de desarrollar cáncer de cualquier tipo en los próximos cinco años frente a aquellas cuya dieta contenía pocos alimentos de este tipo. Las mujeres de mediana edad corren un riesgo particular de padecer cáncer de mama posmenopáusico si siguen una dieta rica en alimentos ultraprocesados._


Los cereales del desayuno pueden ser tan cancerígenos como las carnes procesadas - RT


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2018)

¿Qué opináis de las semillas? Se ha hablado de ellas, pero no se ha profundizado demasiado. ¿Cuáles son más recomendables? ¿Lino, chía, sésamo, amapola? ¿Hay alguna que no sea muy recomendable?

No incluyo aqui las de calabaza y girasol (ambas muy recomendables), ya que las considero más frutos secos que otra cosa...


----------



## sekhet (15 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En efecto, las básculas de bioimpedancia no es que sean lo mejor del mundo...
> 
> ...pero son accesibles, y menos es nada.
> 
> ...



15,30%
Según bascula donde te pesas descalzo e introduces genero, edad y altura.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *En efecto, las básculas de bioimpedancia no es que sean lo mejor del mundo...
> 
> ...pero son accesibles, y menos es nada.
> 
> ...



El mejor método de medirse la grasa es grabándote un video con el móvil o la webcam y observarlo objetivamente o en su defecto tener a alguien que lo observe objetivamente por tí. Si lo que sale grabado es un resultado óptimo me importa un bledo que la báscula marque un 15% de grasa o 150% me peso de vez en cuando más por curiosidad que por que me importe realmente la cifra que marque.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Feb 2018)

Hamijos,

hace meses que dejé de consumir salmón noruego y me pasé a la trucha asalmonada —por barata y por sabor— hasta encontrar algo mejor.

En Carrefour no veo nunca nada que me interese. Pero *he visto que en Aldi venden salmón salvaje de Alaska a 6,20€ la pieza de 200 gr* (unos 30€/kg). ¿Alguno de los presentes lo compra habitualmente? ¿Lo venden siempre?

Teniendo en cuenta lo difícil que es encontrar salmón salvaje el precio me parece muy barato, ¿tiene truco o es de fiar? ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> El mejor método de medirse la grasa es grabándote un video con el móvil o la webcam y observarlo objetivamente o en su defecto tener a alguien que lo observe objetivamente por tí. Si lo que sale grabado es un resultado óptimo me importa un bledo que la báscula marque un 15% de grasa o 150% me peso de vez en cuando más por curiosidad que por que me importe realmente la cifra que marque.
> 
> Saludos.



No, el mejor es el DEXA, porque mirándote al espejo no ves la grasa visceral (es el mismo problema que tienen casi todos los métodos "inferiores").

Y el verdadero problema de salud es la grasa visceral.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *No, el mejor es el DEXA, porque mirándote al espejo no ves la grasa visceral (es el mismo problema que tienen casi todos los métodos "inferiores").
> 
> Y el verdadero problema de salud es la grasa visceral.*



Yo no estoy hablando de mirarse al espejo sino de grabarse en video desde todos los perfiles posibles que ahora con tanto móvil y webcam es sencillísimo hacerlo, das al botón te relajas y ya está. Ahí si que no hay trampa ni cartón si lo haces bien.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 10:48 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> *Quieres que te enseñe la barriga? :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 13:14 ----------
> 
> ...



A mí no hace falta que me enseñes tu barriga que bastante tuve con ver la de mi parienta todas las veces que se quedó embarazada. Con eso ya quedé servido de ver barrigas para toda mi vida, gracias de todos modos.

Aclarada esta cuestión pasamos a la siguiente. Pondré algunas cosas sobre *Nutrition Reviews* , la revista que publica el estudio que has puesto y que cada cual después saque sus propias conclusiones que yo ya tengo las mías:

*Nutrition Reviews* pertenece al *ILSI (Instituto Internacional de Ciencias de la VIda* fundado en la década de los 70 y con sede en Washington. 

Este instituto es una organización de afiliados sin ánimo de lucro. Según sus estatutos el 51% de su consejo debe ser obligatoriamente del sector público. Esto incluye principalmente a universidades norteamericanas y compañías de la agroalimentación como *Monsanto, Coca Cola o Nestlé* 

El resto del Consejo es elegido por todos los afiliados entre los que están por ejemplo:

*Bayer* (farmaceútica) 
*Mondelez International* (galletas,salsas, chocolates) 
*DSM Nutritional* (producción de vitaminas e ingredientes para la industria farmaceútica y de la alimentación) 
*Arcor* (empresa argentida dedicada a las galletas, helados y golosinas) 
*Dow AgroScience* (pesticidas agrícolas, semillas y biotecnología) 
*Syngenta* (pesticidas e invetigación genética de semillas) ....

Han tenido varios escándalos como cuando fueron acusados de recibir dinero de la industria tabacalera.

Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones que como digo yo ya tengo las mías.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Feb 2018)

Una duda, veo que se vende leche cruda, queso de leche cruda.... como antaño, que la cocías y la verdad no pasaba nada, aquí estamos todos :: y estaba buena no, lo siguiente.... :baba: pero ahora lo ponen como muy peligroso y que si la tomas morirás cienes de veces, ¿qué pensáis??
Gracias.


----------



## sekhet (16 Feb 2018)

Amplio un poco la información sobre la Leucocitosis Digestiva, la cual habéis pasado de puntillas, cuando la he mencionado 

_*ALIMENTOS COCINADOS y LEUCOCITOSIS DIGESTIVA*.

Cuando se ha ingerido una gran cantidad de alimentos en una comida, muchos de estos no son digeridos sino que se descomponen en el interior del tubo digestivo…La “leucocitosis” digestiva ( el aumento excesivo de corpúsculos blancos en la sangre ) es la mayor prueba de que solo el alimento crudo es perfecto para el ser humano.

El Dr. Paul Kouchakof, médico ruso emigrado a Francia, publicó un estudio (La influencia del alimento cocinado en la sangre de los humanos, detallado en el libro Nuevas leyes de la alimentación humana, editado en 1937 en Lausanne (Suiza) por la Societé Vaudoise de Sciences Naturelles) sobre millares de personas a las cuales analizaba la sangre tras la ingestade distintos tipos de alimentos, y a diferentes intervalos. Los estudios fueron presentados en el 1º Congreso Internacional de Microbiología, celebrado en París en 1930. Kouchakoff demostró que el alimento crudo, en su forma natural, no cocinado no origina leucocitosis y que el alimento cocinado es la causa del excesivo aumento de glóbulos blancos en la sangre.Los corpúsculos blancos son la defensa del organismo “orgánica” de la sangre que previene la infección y la intoxicación de la misma. En cualquier estado patológico, incluyendo la intoxicación del sistema digestivo por medio de alimentos cocinados u otros materiales tóxicos, estas células blancas aumentan de 5 a 6.000 por milímetro cúbico a 7, 8 o 9.000 por milímetro cúbico. Kouchakoff no era vegetariano. Con todo, sus descubrimientos mostraron que, para evitar la leucocitosis, la carne fresca debería ser ingerida cruda, cosa que es desagradable para el ser humano. La carne preparada o procesada, cocinada, ahumada o salada, producía las reacciones más violentas equivalentes al grado de leucocitosis.

TODO ALIMENTO QUE NO SE DIGIERE A LA PERFECCIÓN SE CONVIERTE EN UN VENENO.«Leucocitosis» es el nombre que la patología médica da al número excesivo de corpúsculos blancos en la sangre. Los médicos descubrieron este fenómeno en 1846 y en 1897, Rudolf Virchow lo clasificó «leucocitosis digestiva», como «normal», puesto que todo el mundo parecía sufrir de ella. Esto fue rechazado hace tres décadas por los descubrimientos de Paul Kouchakoff. Pero lo más importante es que Kouchakoff halló que una dieta de predominio en alimentos crudos compensaba los efectos adversos de pequeñas cantidades de alimentos cocinados, de tal manera que no producen la leucocitósis. La mayoría de las personas pueden tolerar una dieta a base de un 80 por cien de alimentos crudos naturales con un 20 por cien de alimentos cocinados,aunque con fines curativos y regenerativos es necesario e ineludible adoptar una dieta totalmente crudívora el tiempo que sea necesario. Es importante comprender que TODO AUMENTO DE LA TASA DE LEUCOCITOS EN LA SANGRE INDICA UN ESTADO DE DEFENSA CONTRA UN INVASOR, CONTRA UN VENENO O UN TOXICO. Todo ocurre de hecho porque el alimento cocinado es recibido en el acto como un cuerpo extraño, y por lo tanto provoca una respuesta inmediata de los anticuerpos leucocitarios. CON ALIMENTOS CRUDOS Y NATURALES NINGUNA VARIACION NOTABLE OCURRE, NI EN EL NUMERO NI EN LA REPARTICION DE LOS GLOBULOS BLANCOS .

La conclusión del doctor Kouchakoff es que la modificación de la fórmula sanguínea ( cuantitativa y cualitativamente ) observada después de cada comida cocida debe ser considerada como un fenómeno patológico. Esto demuestra que el organismo entra en situación de defensa y de combate porque estas sustancias muertas no pueden ser normalmente asimiladas. El reconocimiento y el rechazo de los elementos extraños al organismo es muy rápido, como en el caso de todo veneno: basta con esperar tres o cinco minutos para constatar clínicamente la leucocitosis. No se trata por consiguiente de una formación de leucocitos, sino de una “movilización casi inmediata" de todos los que se encuentran repartidos en los tejidos a la espera de alguna eventual agresión. Esta activa y recurrente solicitación del sistema inmunológico, reaccionando ante alimentos cocidos (una ligera leucemia cotidiana), desvitalizael cuerpo y disminuye la capacidad defensivadel organismo, haciéndolo más vulnerable a infecciones. Imaginar lo que supone para el organismo luchar esta batalla contra el alimento muerto varias veces al día en el interior de nuestro sistema como campo de batalla...

Kouchakof también notó que el fenómeno se atenuabamezclando en la ingesta alimentos crudos y levemente cocidos, pero esta combinación no atenuaba el efecto al combinar alimentos crudos con aquellos cocinadosa elevadas temperaturas. LO QUE SI ES IMPORTATE ES QUE SIEMPRE SE CONSUMA EL DOBLE DE ALIMENTO CRUDO QUE DE COCINADO EN CADA COMIDA, esto compensa la leucocitosis pero no obstante no excluye otras degradaciones del alimento, como las pérdidas enzimáticas y vitamínicas.

Pese a la importancia del trabajo y sus conclusiones, el estudio de Kouchakof pasó totalmente desapercibido en su momento y quedó en el total olvido. Incluso el investigador ruso no alcanzó a identificar y reconocer cual era la sustancia, obviamente sensible al calor y responsable de tal reacción orgánica: las enzimas.

_


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Feb 2018)

De un primer vistazo, mi sensación es que el texto hace bastantes afirmaciones que no fundamenta:

*La “leucocitosis” digestiva ( el aumento excesivo de corpúsculos blancos en la sangre ) es la mayor prueba de que solo el alimento crudo es perfecto para el ser humano.*_
Non sequitur_: asume sin fundamento que el grado de leucocitosis digestiva es un indicador válido de lo adecuado que es un alimento para el ser humano

*En cualquier estado patológico, incluyendo la intoxicación del sistema digestivo por medio de alimentos cocinados u otros materiales tóxicos, estas células blancas aumentan de 5 a 6.000 por milímetro cúbico a 7, 8 o 9.000 por milímetro cúbico*

_Petitio principii_: asume que el aumento de leucocitos a niveles médicamente irrelevantes (no se contempla que el nivel sea anormal por debajo de ~11000) es un estado patológico, como "demuestra" el hecho de que cuando no se comen alimentos crudos, se alcanzan esos niveles, pero a la vez señala que la prueba de que comer alimentos cocinados es pernicioso está en la leucocitosis a niveles subclínicos.

*TODO ALIMENTO QUE NO SE DIGIERE A LA PERFECCIÓN SE CONVIERTE EN UN VENENO*
_petitio principii_, ya que la definición de "veneno" y de "digerido a la perfección" causan la aparición de un razonamiento circular: " "Digerir a la perfección" es asimilar lo ingerido de forma que no nos cause daño. Pero aquello que al ingerirlo nos causa daño es un "veneno". Por lo tanto, la afirmación equivale a "los venenos son venenos"

*TODO AUMENTO DE LA TASA DE LEUCOCITOS EN LA SANGRE INDICA UN ESTADO DE DEFENSA CONTRA UN INVASOR, CONTRA UN VENENO O UN TOXICO*

*CON ALIMENTOS CRUDOS Y NATURALES NINGUNA VARIACION NOTABLE OCURRE, NI EN EL NUMERO NI EN LA REPARTICION DE LOS GLOBULOS BLANCOS .*

No puedo evitar que me llamen la atención estas dos afirmaciones, porque en general la comida *es de todo menos estéril*, así que no alcanzo a entender por qué es mejor que las defensan estén a uvas cuando comemos, en vez de estar atentas a posibles invasiones por parte de una potencial fuente de patógenos.

*sta activa y recurrente solicitación del sistema inmunológico, reaccionando ante alimentos cocidos (una ligera leucemia cotidiana), desvitalizael cuerpo y disminuye la capacidad defensivadel organismo, haciéndolo más vulnerable a infecciones.*

Esta afirmación es, simple y llanamente, FALSA. El sistema inmune se vuelve más FUERTE, no más débil, cuanto más "ejercicio" hace. Es el proceso de HORMESIS (someter al cuerpo a situaciones que lo estresan, pero no tanto como para dañarlo) que desemboca en ADAPTACIÓN.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Amplio un poco la información sobre la Leucocitosis Digestiva, la cual habéis pasado de puntillas, cuando la he mencionado
> 
> ALIMENTOS COCINADOS y LEUCOCITOSIS DIGESTIVA.
> 
> ...



La leucocitosis digestiva se evita cocinando a fuego lento (menos de 100 grados) comiendo los alimentos fríos o tibios y mezclando esos alimentos con otros crudos, cosa que yo casi siempre hago y cosa que tú probablemente también sabías igual que yo pero que te has cuidado muchísimo de ponerlo en tu tocho. 

Así que invéntate otra cosa para seguir intentando manipular en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## sekhet (16 Feb 2018)

Entonces para ti (Smiling Jack) comer una manzana cruda o una manzana cocida es lo mismo. Y que aumenten los glóbu blancos en el segundo caso no significa nada. Correcto?

Zapatitos, ya me dirás que me he inventado. No existe dicho estudio?. Además en que quedamos, se debe evitar o da igual?. He copiado un texto tal cual, sin añadir ni quitar nada


----------



## zapatitos (16 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Entonces para ti (Smiling Jack) comer una manzana cruda o una manzana cocida es lo mismo. Y que aumenten los glóbu blancos en el segundo caso no significa nada. Correcto?*



Y dale morena con la dichosa manzana cruda o cocida...pero que cansinos que podeis ser ::

Para cualquier interesado en como evitar la dichosa leucocitosis digestiva:

1 - No consumir alimentos típicos industriales (azúcar, refrescos, conservas, galletas, etc) ni alcohol. El organismo los identifica directamente como veneno y se pone a tope de leucocitos.

2 - Cocinar a baja temperatura, pochar en vez de freir.

3 - No tomar agua, caldos o cualquier líquido muy calientes. Como mucho a la temperatura del cuerpo. El exceso de temperatura el organismo también lo interpreta como una agresión.

4 - Acompañar siempre con alimentos crudos como ensaladas, frutos secos, etc etc.

Con tomar regularmente estas medidas la leucocitosis se evita o es totalmente ridícula.

STOP A LOS TROLLS PANADEROS CAMUFLADOS. 

Saludos.


----------



## lost_77 (16 Feb 2018)

Me ha parecido interesante lo de la leucocitosis, he intentado buscar algo en bibliografía científica pero nada, solo blogs que copian y pegan lo mismo (aunque algunos van un paso más y Le atribuyen al autor de la idea un premio nobel que nunca tuvo). Pero he encontrado esto: Digestive Leukocytosis--What a Close Reading of Kouchakoff Reveals
En reddit hay un subforo de comida cruda donde los mismos seguidores de la comida cruda no hacen demasiado caso a las teorías. Ojalá alguien intentara repetir el experimento, a ver qué resultado sale.

Por otro lado, sobre a dónde va la grasa si se consume en exceso, hay un blog muy seguido por los keto Hyperlipid: Saturated fat and fatty liver. Payday in Sweden.
Al final del párrafo 12 da alguna pista.
Perdón por no pegar directamente el párrafo pero con el móvil es un latazo


----------



## sekhet (16 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y dale morena con la dichosa manzana cruda o cocida...pero que cansinos que podeis ser ::
> 
> Para cualquier interesado en como evitar la dichosa leucocitosis digestiva:
> 
> ...



Zapatitos Yo apenas tomo pan (Normalmente nada) y suelo recomendar evitar su consumo, listos que sois unos listos.

Sois como los tierraplanistas, os creeis que la tierra es plana y os molesta cualquier argumento que diga lo contrario.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 19:10 ----------




lost_77 dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante lo de la leucocitosis, he intentado buscar algo en bibliografía científica pero nada, solo blogs que copian y pegan lo mismo (aunque algunos van un paso más y Le atribuyen al autor de la idea un premio nobel que nunca tuvo). Pero he encontrado esto: Digestive Leukocytosis--What a Close Reading of Kouchakoff Reveals
> En reddit hay un subforo de comida cruda donde los mismos seguidores de la comida cruda no hacen demasiado caso a las teorías. Ojalá alguien intentara repetir el experimento, a ver qué resultado sale.



Lost yo he encontrado algo en inglés a ver si lo pongo para que cada uso saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Zapatitos Yo apenas tomo pan (Normalmente nada) y suelo recomendar evitar su consumo, listos que sois unos listos.
> 
> Sois como los tierraplanistas, os creeis que la tierra es plana y os molesta cualquier argumento que diga lo contrario.*



A mí no me molesta en absoluto que alguien piense contrario a mí, al contrario si todos pensaran siempre lo mismo que yo el mundo sería cantidad de aburrido y como para suicidarse a lo bonzo. Lo que molesta es que cuando te dicen algo que refuta (o intenta refutar) lo que pones, te hagas siempre el orejas y pases de largo sin que te des por aludido y como si la cosa no fuera contigo.

Te he puesto como intentar evitar lo de la dichosa leucocitosis ¿algo que decir?

También te puse algo sobre tu link de Nutrition Reviews y quien son sus financiadores ¿algo que decir al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## sekhet (16 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante lo de la leucocitosis, he intentado buscar algo en bibliografía científica pero nada, solo blogs que copian y pegan lo mismo (aunque algunos van un paso más y Le atribuyen al autor de la idea un premio nobel que nunca tuvo). Pero he encontrado esto: Digestive Leukocytosis--What a Close Reading of Kouchakoff Reveals
> En reddit hay un subforo de comida cruda donde los mismos seguidores de la comida cruda no hacen demasiado caso a las teorías. Ojalá alguien intentara repetir el experimento, a ver qué resultado sale.
> 
> Por otro lado, sobre a dónde va la grasa si se consume en exceso, hay un blog muy seguido por los keto Hyperlipid: Saturated fat and fatty liver. Payday in Sweden.
> ...



Te amplio un poco la información:

*Los peligros de cocer y freír los alimentos*

Los peligros de cocer y freír los alimentos

El tema es que al cocer los alimentos se destruyen (entre otras sustancias) el *100% de las enzimas digestivas*.


----------



## Saryon (16 Feb 2018)

Para temas de meriendas y similares que recomendáis? Porque normalmente no metiendo pero otras veces a las 17.30 me comería un buey y cuando me pilla en el curro es una putada


----------



## sindios (16 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Para temas de meriendas y similares que recomendáis? Porque normalmente no metiendo pero otras veces a las 17.30 me comería un buey y cuando me pilla en el curro es una putada



Frutos secos es una opción sencilla.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hamijos,
> 
> hace meses que dejé de consumir salmón noruego y me pasé a la trucha asalmonada —por barata y por sabor— hasta encontrar algo mejor.
> 
> ...



El salmón salvaje de aldi tiene azúcar. Yo compro el de alcampo, salvaje de Alaska, y sin azúcar.


----------



## piru (16 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De un primer vistazo, mi sensación es que el texto hace bastantes afirmaciones que no fundamenta:
> 
> *La “leucocitosis” digestiva ( el aumento excesivo de corpúsculos blancos en la sangre ) es la mayor prueba de que solo el alimento crudo es perfecto para el ser humano.*_
> Non sequitur_: asume sin fundamento que el grado de leucocitosis digestiva es un indicador válido de lo adecuado que es un alimento para el ser humano
> ...



Una pregunta:

En estos estudios se ha descartado el efecto de la temperatura a la que se toman los alimentos?
Por ejemplo: se ha analizado si hay diferencia de linfocitos al tomar agua caliente y agua fría?

Lo pregunto porque entre las acusas de leucocitosis está el golpe de calor.


----------



## sekhet (16 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí no me molesta en absoluto que alguien piense contrario a mí, al contrario si todos pensaran siempre lo mismo que yo el mundo sería cantidad de aburrido y como para suicidarse a lo bonzo. Lo que molesta es que cuando te dicen algo que refuta (o intenta refutar) lo que pones, te hagas siempre el orejas y pases de largo sin que te des por aludido y como si la cosa no fuera contigo.
> 
> Te he puesto como intentar evitar lo de la dichosa leucocitosis ¿algo que decir?
> 
> ...



Creo que no te das cuenta que cuando yo escribo una cosa, sois varios los que me contestáis. Casi todos con malas formas y gran violencia, insultando, ridiculizando... Y no tengo ni ganas de contestar a todos. De hecho alguno pasa directamente a la lista de ignorados, luego no sé lo que han escrito.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices para evitar lo de la leucocitosis, pero otro me ridiculizan cuando he dicho que el ser humano no está adaptado para tomar alimentos cocinados. Si tomas mucho crudo con cocinado, se neutraliza, por eso recomiendan que si comes carne que vaya acompañada de mucha ensalada.

El link es el primero que he encontrado, evidentemente esos financiadores no me gustan nada. Pero normalmente detrás de un estudio hay financiadores de dudosa reputación. Quieres invalidar ese estudio? Pues lo invalidamos. Sigo creyendo que los vegano y vegetarianos son generalmente más delgados que el ciudadano medio (eso no quiere decir que no existan vegetarianos/veganos obesos y con mala alimentación).

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 22:54 ----------

Amplio información del estudio de la leucocitosis en ingles para quien le interese:

http://www.igienenaturale.it/Post-Prandial%20Leucocytosis.pdf


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Creo que no te das cuenta que cuando yo escribo una cosa, sois varios los que me contestáis. Casi todos con malas formas y gran violencia, insultando, ridiculizando... Y no tengo ni ganas de contestar a todos. De hecho alguno pasa directamente a la lista de ignorados, luego no sé lo que han escrito.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices para evitar lo de la leucocitosis, pero otro me ridiculizan cuando he dicho que el ser humano no está adaptado para tomar alimentos cocinados. Si tomas mucho crudo con cocinado, se neutraliza, por eso recomiendan que si comes carne que vaya acompañada de mucha ensalada.
> 
> El link es el primero que he encontrado, evidentemente esos financiadores no me gustan nada. Pero normalmente detrás de un estudio hay financiadores de dudosa reputación. Quieres invalidar ese estudio? Pues lo invalidamos. Sigo creyendo que los vegano y vegetarianos son generalmente más delgados que el ciudadano medio (eso no quiere decir que no existan vegetarianos/veganos obesos y con mala alimentación).



No he leido tanta descalificacion tienes la piel muy fina. Yo solo el temita del China study que ya es recurrente.

Por lo demas afirmas que no tomas azucar y harinas, correcto, el resto de historias que cuentas aun no se donde quieres llegar.

El tema de las temperatura de cocinado ya se ha tocado muchas veces y sabemos que las altas temperaturas desnaturalizan. La vaporera es mi amiga. Luego estofar y por ultimo horno a baja temperatura y muy poco frito.

Puedes afinar todo lo que quieras pero el hilo va de adelgazar y la explicacion de como. La salud tambien mejora. Afinar lo que cada uno quiera pero tampoco es imprescindible.

Lo de comer vegetales crudos te hemos dado sobrados argumentos de porque no es conveniente abusar y has pasado del tema.

Sobre la carne afirmaciones de que no la podemos tomar cruda no querras que la tomemos en serio.

Por ultimo teneis la mania de mezclar vegetarianos y veganos en el mismo saco, y creo que sabes perfectamente que no es lo mismo ni de lejos.


----------



## Cazarr (16 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El salmón salvaje de aldi tiene azúcar. Yo compro el de alcampo, salvaje de Alaska, y sin azúcar.



¿Azúcar? :: Pues qué decepción. Pero ya me extrañaba que estuviera tan bien de precio.

Aun así, ¿lleva algo más? Porque Alcampo no tengo ninguno cerca. Si sólo lleva azúcar... ienso:

La otra opción que contemplé era este:
Salmón Salvaje de Alaska Lomo.Peso 0.800gr,aproximadamente.Venta online.Sockeye - GourmetCasa.com
Salmón salvaje de Alaska a 35€ el lomo de 800 gr. Lo que no sé es si hay que añadir gastos de envío, que supongo que sí.

Los 6,20€ del Aldi sumarían 24,80€ al mes comiéndolo una vez a la semana, que es lo que tengo pensado. Lo mismo elijo el mal menor. Por lo menos no es noruego.


----------



## sekhet (17 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No he leido tanta descalificacion tienes la piel muy fina. Yo solo el temita del China study que ya es recurrente.
> 
> Por lo demas afirmas que no tomas azucar y harinas, correcto, el resto de historias que cuentas aun no se donde quieres llegar.
> 
> ...



Si que tengo la piel muy fina. 

De todas formas ya os dejo en paz. 

Se la diferencia entre vegano y vegeta, aqui se les ha llamado obesos a los veganos. Y esos argumentos rozan el ridiculo.

Aunque creo que soy un troll y por eso lo dejo.

Imagina que creo un hilo donde hablo de lo saludable que es la leche de vaca. Supongo que alguno entraría a debatir esos argumentos (y en mi opinión con razon). Pues lo mismo me ha ocurrido a mi aqui. Veo que rmpezzis haciendo una recomendación saludable para perder peso, pero en cambio haceis un llamamiento al consumo de proteínas animales. Y como para mi, eso no es NADA saludable, me veo en la obligacion de decirlo. Dicho queda y que cada ino coma lo que quiera.

Habrá verduras que no se deban tomar crudas, estas son prescindibles. Tompoco hablo de una alimentacion crudivora, pero en buena parte. Ya os digo que no puedo contestar a todo.

No voy a debatir más. No digo que no podamos tomar carne cruda, simplemente que la mayoria la cocina.

Ya no os molesto más.

Saludos


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Si que tengo la piel muy fina.
> 
> De todas formas ya os dejo en paz.
> 
> ...



Antes de irte date una vuelta por Pubmed y aporta algun estudio donde se vea claro que la proteina animal es mala, yo no lo he visto.

Aconsejamos la carne como PARTE de la dieta, y si eres un troll por hacer esa afirmacion sin pruebas.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> *Si que tengo la piel muy fina.
> 
> De todas formas ya os dejo en paz.
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de dejar en paz o en guerra que algunos os poneis a la mínima muy melodramáticos, que esto es un foro libre por ahora y escribe quien le da la gana y donde le da la gana. La cuestión principal es que aquí más o menos todos sabemos lo que vendemos y naturalmente cada uno intenta vender lo suyo pero es que tú al menos por mi parte no se que es lo que intentas vender.

Dices que estás de acuerdo de como se puede evitar la leucocitosis digestiva pero cuando pusiste tu post sobre el tema no recuerdo que pusieras nada de como hacerlo. Eso tiene un nombre y es ocultar información de forma interesada.

También dices que los financiadores del estudio que pusiste de Nutrition Reviews no te gustan nada ¿Entonces porqué no intentaste comprobar antes la fuente? A todos nos las pueden colar en esas cosas y a mí el primero pero si intentas buscar los posibles financiadores de un estudio alabando los productos vegetales y criticando los productos animales y en la lista salen multitud de empresas dedicadas a la agricultura y la producción de alimentos derivados de la agricultura y no ves ninguna de otros sectores como las cárnicas, como mínimo hay que sospechar algo. Que digo yo no se.

Lo mismo diría de un estudio sobre las bondades de la carne y las maldades de los vegetales patrocinado por Martínez Loriente y/o Friselva.

Sobre los veganos y los vegetas, aquí no se les ha llamado gordos, lo que se ha afirmado y es cierto es que hay veganos gordos y obesos porque ser vegano o vegeta no significa necesariamente que no comas productos procesados e industriales y ni siquiera significa necesariamente que no se consuman productos animales. Porque no los voy a poner pero ya te adelanto que existen hasta 7 tipos de vegetas y cada uno con sus historietas distintas a los otros y por supuesto cada uno el mejor que los demás. Esto es como las religiones y cada uno cree que su Dios es el único y el verdadero )

La diferencia es que aquí la mayoría intentamos aportar pruebas que puedan ser fiables sobre nuestra "religión" y es lo que tienes que hacer tú si no eres un troll, aportar pruebas sobre la tuya, que dicho sea de paso todavía no tengo ni la más remota idea de cual es y estaría interesado en saberla.

Mi "religión" es muy sencilla, comer lo más naturalmente que me sea posible dentro de mis posibilidades y la sociedad en la que me ha tocado vivir y practicar deporte. Más sencillo no puede ser que yo sepa.

Saludos.


----------



## Saryon (17 Feb 2018)

sindios dijo:


> Frutos secos es una opción sencilla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias, es lo que hago hasta ahora. Por si había alguna otra ocurrencia para cuando te comerías el paquete entero.

Gracias de verdad por responder porque normalmente cuando pregunto solo se responden entre la gente que se pelea de si esto es válido o no, y al final se ignora la verdadera utilidad del hilo


----------



## ahoracaigo (17 Feb 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Una duda, veo que se vende leche cruda, queso de leche cruda.... como antaño, que la cocías y la verdad no pasaba nada, aquí estamos todos :: y estaba buena no, lo siguiente.... :baba: pero ahora lo ponen como muy peligroso y que si la tomas morirás cienes de veces, ¿qué pensáis??
> Gracias.



Yo vivo en UK y aquí la leche se toma esterilizada en vez de UHT. Y se nota que está mucho más buena. Mira a ver si lo hay donde vives. Debe estar refrigerado y consumirse en unos días.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2018 at 12:46 ----------

Qué opináis de "sustitutos" de las harinas? He visto que hay harina de coco. He mirado también sustitutos para la pasta y la verdad es que tienen aún más hidratos, aunque a lo mejor más complejos. He visto pasta de lentejas y pasta de guisantes.


----------



## Ultra Chad (17 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Gracias, es lo que hago hasta ahora. Por si había alguna otra ocurrencia para cuando te comerías el paquete entero.
> 
> Gracias de verdad por responder porque normalmente cuando pregunto solo se responden entre la gente que se pelea de si esto es válido o no, y al final se ignora la verdadera utilidad del hilo




Aparte de frutos secos, sin refrigerador puedes tener a mano unos huevos duros, unos torreznos/cortezas de careta de cerdo, algún trozo de embutido tipo fuet, una lata de sardinas/sardinillas... también puedes llevar alguna fruta como manzanas.

Otra opción (si tienes un termo y tomas café a la tarde), es hacer un café con mantequilla batida de calidad (tipo kerrygold). Es una estrategia de introducir grasas saludables a tu alimentación. Tal vez un café solo o infusión te sacie o te quite el mono de comer, sin necesidad de añadirle nada en absoluto. Hay veces que creemos que tenemos hambre, y solo sentimos algo de sed.

Con refrigerador las opciones se multiplican.

Pero vamos, como se ha sugerido en el hilo, si eliminas la basura refinada, con el tiempo te adaptas perfectamente a comer 2/3 veces al día.

Y ante la duda, elige lo que consideres más nutritivo en las opciones que tengas.


Saludos


----------



## ahoracaigo (17 Feb 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Aparte de frutos secos, sin refrigerador puedes tener a mano unos huevos duros,* unos torreznos/cortezas de careta de cerdo,* algún trozo de embutido tipo fuet, una lata de sardinas/sardinillas... también puedes llevar alguna fruta como manzanas.
> 
> Otra opción (si tienes un termo y tomas café a la tarde), es hacer un café con mantequilla batida de calidad (tipo kerrygold). Es una estrategia de introducir grasas saludables a tu alimentación. Tal vez un café solo o infusión te sacie o te quite el mono de comer, sin necesidad de añadirle nada en absoluto. Hay veces que creemos que tenemos hambre, y solo sentimos algo de sed.
> 
> ...



Los torreznos no son grasas trans? Me refiero si los compras ya hechos. Yo lo veo como la típica bolsa de patatas fritas.


----------



## Saryon (17 Feb 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Aparte de frutos secos, sin refrigerador puedes tener a mano unos huevos duros, unos torreznos/cortezas de careta de cerdo, algún trozo de embutido tipo fuet, una lata de sardinas/sardinillas... también puedes llevar alguna fruta como manzanas.
> 
> Otra opción (si tienes un termo y tomas café a la tarde), es hacer un café con mantequilla batida de calidad (tipo kerrygold). Es una estrategia de introducir grasas saludables a tu alimentación. Tal vez un café solo o infusión te sacie o te quite el mono de comer, sin necesidad de añadirle nada en absoluto. Hay veces que creemos que tenemos hambre, y solo sentimos algo de sed.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por ampliar el abanico de posibilidades. En cuanto a las refrigeradas cuáles serían ? En el curro tenemos una nevera para todos pero tengo un trocito que "me pertenece"


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Gracias, es lo que hago hasta ahora. Por si había alguna otra ocurrencia para cuando te comerías el paquete entero.
> 
> Gracias de verdad por responder porque normalmente cuando pregunto solo se responden entre la gente que se pelea de si esto es válido o no, y al final se ignora la verdadera utilidad del hilo



Añade algun higo seco si todavia tienes antojo de dulce.

Pd. La ventaja de frutos secos y frutas desecadas es que son faciles de llevar y no necesitan refrigerarse.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (17 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y por debajo de una comida (que también es viable) ya entraríamos en el campo de los ayunos prolongados,* cosa que tiene toda clase de ventajas adicionales*, pero que sería mejor dejar para cuando tu cuerpo esté totalmente adaptado a tirar de grasas.



Hola, yo hago ayunos de 16 horas todos los días que van desde la cena hasta la comida del día siguiente y que solo se ven interrumpidos por la mañana por un café soluble con una cucharada de mantequilla, otra de cacao y otra de miel. Si no te es mucha molestia me gustaría que expusieses cuáles son esos beneficios, bajo qué intervalos de ayunos se producen, y si lo que yo desayuno por ejemplo se considera romper el ayuno. También puedes poner enlaces donde informarse según tu criterio en caso de que no puedas desarrollarlo, que tampoco es un problema el pescar por uno mismo.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## sekhet (17 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Antes de irte date una vuelta por Pubmed y aporta algun estudio donde se vea claro que la proteina animal es mala, yo no lo he visto.
> 
> Aconsejamos la carne como PARTE de la dieta, y si eres un troll por hacer esa afirmacion sin pruebas.



Me gustaría aclarar que yo he comentado que tomar *proteína animal en EXCESO* es perjudicial. Por eso hablé de tomar sobre un 10% de proteína en la dieta.

Yo puedo dar mi opinión, basada en años de estudios,* sin más interés que mi bienestar personal y de mi familia*. No hay otros intereses.

Personalmente siempre he pasado bastante de los estudios, pues detrás de gran parte de ellos, puede haber muchos *intereses económicos*. Si aquí he puesto alguno, es porque así lo queréis vosotros.

De todas formas, como ya he dicho, si pongo algún estudio lo echáis por tierra. Si hablo de lo que a mi me parece lógico, como es el contenido de proteínas que tiene la *leche materna*, pues tampoco os parece algo lógico o de nuestra *anatomía*... También he hablado de la *leucocitosis*, y tampoco os parece relevante. O de todas las *pirámides *alimentarias que existentes... vamos que no lo digo porque si, lo he intentado argumentar... Pero en este tema, es muy difícil cambiar de opinión. 

Yo si lo hice hace poco, pues veía bien los cereales con gluten, y cada día los veo peor.

_"El exceso de proteína animal en la mediana edad aumenta el riesgo de muerte prematura"._

El exceso de proteína animal en la mediana edad aumenta el riesgo de muerte prematura. - Noticias de la Sedca

_¿Y qué sucede en el organismo ante el *exceso de proteínas*? Una ingesta por sobre la necesaria puede provocar diferentes problemáticas como:

-Una sobrecarga de los riñones y el hígado para eliminar sustancias de deshecho tales como la urea o el ácido úrico.
- La generación de adiposidad en el organismo.
- Una acidificación de la sangre provocada por el fósforo de las proteínas. El principal problema es que el fósforo compite con el calcio por su absorción, pudiendo generarse una descalcificación del organismo.
- Un exceso del consumo de sodio y grasas saturadas al consumir proteínas de origen animal. Esto podría generar en un futuro colesterol alto, trastornos cardiovasculares, hipertensión, trastornos renales e incluso obesidad._

El exceso de proteínas en la dieta infantil y sus problemáticas | Cuaderno de Valores: el blog de Educo

Perdón por sacar el tema del *estudio de china*, cuando yo he escrito no sabia que ya se había hablado de él (no me he leído todo lo anteriormente escrito). Lo dejo por si alguien lo quiere leer GRATIS:

https://aguapuraysana.com/descargas/el-estudio-de-china_Doc-Campbell.pdf

Sobre la *leucocitosis *me acusan de ocultar información. A ver, estábamos hablando de si estamos adaptados o no al consumo de alimentos cocinados. O si esta se podía o no neutralizar de alguna forma. El texto que puse, lo copie de un blog *SIN quitar ni añadir nada*, y menos si se está argumentado que la leucocitosis no es mala ni indica problema alguno.

Ya me puedo ir?

Un saludo.


----------



## sindios (17 Feb 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Hola, yo hago ayunos de 16 horas todos los días que van desde la cena hasta la comida del día siguiente y que solo se ven interrumpidos por la mañana por un café soluble con una cucharada de mantequilla, otra de cacao y otra de miel. Si no te es mucha molestia me gustaría que expusieses cuáles son esos beneficios, bajo qué intervalos de ayunos se producen, y si lo que yo desayuno por ejemplo se considera romper el ayuno. También puedes poner enlaces donde informarse según tu criterio en caso de que no puedas desarrollarlo, que tampoco es un problema el pescar por uno mismo.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Aunque ya sé que no se trata de contar calorías, ese café puede tener más de 200. Y con la miel es posible que eleve la insulina. Yo creo que sí rompe el ayuno.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AtomAnt (17 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Azúcar? :: Pues qué decepción. Pero ya me extrañaba que estuviera tan bien de precio.
> 
> Aun así, ¿lleva algo más? Porque Alcampo no tengo ninguno cerca. Si sólo lleva azúcar... ienso:
> 
> ...



En el Lidl tienen lomos de salmón salvaje de Alaska congelado, y no lleva azúcar (a menos que falseen los ingredientes).


----------



## lost_77 (17 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Te amplio un poco la información:
> 
> *Los peligros de cocer y freír los alimentos*
> 
> ...



Interesante. Lo de algunos tipos de cocinado estamos de acuerdo en que puede causar problemas, como quemar demasiado la carne. Por cierto, el limón ayuda en el cocinado a reducir esas sustancias. Pero de la leucocitosis no aporta mucho más. Lo de la destrucción total de las enzimas tampoco lo veo claro. En todo caso, siempre viene bien tomar un poco de piña, papaya, etc.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Feb 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Hola, yo hago ayunos de 16 horas todos los días que van desde la cena hasta la comida del día siguiente y que solo se ven interrumpidos por la mañana por un café soluble con una cucharada de mantequilla, otra de cacao y otra de miel. Si no te es mucha molestia me gustaría que expusieses cuáles son esos beneficios, bajo qué intervalos de ayunos se producen, y si lo que yo desayuno por ejemplo se considera romper el ayuno. También puedes poner enlaces donde informarse según tu criterio en caso de que no puedas desarrollarlo, que tampoco es un problema el pescar por uno mismo.



Yo también pienso que rompe el ayuno. En mi opinión durante el ayuno sólo se debe tomar agua (más de lo habitual), café o infusiones. Sin azúcar, ni leche, ni edulcorantes naturales o artificiales. 

Actualmente hago un ayuno semanal de 24 horas (de cena a cena).


----------



## Cazarr (17 Feb 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> En el Lidl tienen lomos de salmón salvaje de Alaska congelado, y no lleva azúcar (a menos que falseen los ingredientes).



Gracias, aunque el Lidl me queda lejos. Lo mío es Carrefour, Bon Preu o Aldi. A unas malas Mercadona.

Ahora que dices lo de los ingredientes... yo soy bastante incrédulo con eso. Me gustaría saber si la industria tiene modos de "tapar" legalmente sus ingredientes.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Feb 2018)

Video de 8' sobre lo malo del pan blanco. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## boogie boom (18 Feb 2018)

Timekiller dijo:


> Yo también pienso que rompe el ayuno. En mi opinión durante el ayuno sólo se debe tomar agua (más de lo habitual), café o infusiones. Sin azúcar, ni leche, ni edulcorantes naturales o artificiales.
> 
> Actualmente hago un ayuno semanal de 24 horas (de cena a cena).



Al menos en mi caso, con que tome algo de leche (lactosa). Y ya con miel del todo. Comprobado con tiras para cetonas. NO me lo rompe un poco de estevia (muy poco, del mercabrona líquido).

---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 03:41 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> Me gustaría aclarar que yo he comentado que tomar *proteína animal en EXCESO* es perjudicial. Por eso hablé de tomar sobre un 10% de proteína en la dieta.
> 
> Yo puedo dar mi opinión, basada en años de estudios,* sin más interés que mi bienestar personal y de mi familia*. No hay otros intereses.
> 
> ...



Este amigo se mete unos buenos tochos pero no lee nada de lo que le responden.


----------



## goral (18 Feb 2018)

Comparto con vosotros este artículo sobre el colesterol y todos los mitos relacionados con el. El autor utiliza un lenguaje bastante accesible, y la información es inmejorable.
Ojalá tuviese la suficiente difusión para que más de uno abriera los ojos y dejara de destrozarse la salud...

La Meteo que viene: EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Feb 2018)

goral dijo:


> Comparto con vosotros este artículo sobre el colesterol y todos los mitos relacionados con el. El autor utiliza un lenguaje bastante accesible, y la información es inmejorable.
> Ojalá tuviese la suficiente difusión para que más de uno abriera los ojos y dejara de destrozarse la salud...
> 
> La Meteo que viene: EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA



En este hilo están todas las entradas del blog.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...a-azucar-obesidad-diabetes-entrenamiento.html


*ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Entradas increíblemente buenas del blog del Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx* La Meteo que viene

Hay buena información complementária también en la sección de comentarios, donde completa la información respondiendo a usuarios del blog

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

•	PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?
La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?

•	SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN PORQUE EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA?
La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1

•	LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS
La Meteo que viene: LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN

•	MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON LOW CARB
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

•	MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/mi-analitica-personal-colesterol-total.html

•	CARGADOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS (La Película) Una cultura muriéndose por comer
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/02/sobrecargados-de-carbohidratos-una.html

•	PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/para-quemar-grasas-ingiere-grasas-en.html

•	RECOMENDACIONES ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DE 0 A 2 AÑOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/09/recomendaciones-de-alimentacion.html

•	¿COLESTEROL LDL = RIESGO CARDIOVASCULAR? MEJOR MEJORA TU DIETA (menos azúcares) Y TU EJERCICIO (más intenso y breve)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/colesterol-ldl-riesgo-cardiovascular_25.html

•	LA CONEXIÓN AZÚCAR - INSULINA - GRASA CORPORAL, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/09/la-conexion-azucar-insulina-grasa.html

•	LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/la-fisiologia-del-entrenamiento_28.html

•	LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/12/los-beneficios-para-la-salud-del.html

•	ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS,
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/entrenamiento-de-pesas-hist-para.html

•	LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/la-gran-mentira-del-colesterol-y-el.html

•	EL MITO DE LA ALIMENTACIÓN "LIGHT" (Baja en grasa)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/07/el-mito-de-la-alimentacion-light-baja.html

•	LA VERDAD SOBRE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/06/la-verdad-sobre-las-estatinas-y-el-mito.html

•	LOS REFRESCOS SON LOS PRINCIPALES RESPONSABLES DE LA OBESIDAD
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/10/los-refrescos-de-cola-y-otros-son-los.html


•	LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/05/la-grasa-saturada-no-obstruye-las.html

•	LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO TODAS LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS (PARTE 1)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2017/06/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-todas-las.html)

•	LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS. PARTE 2: EL PAPEL DE LA INSULINA CRÓNICAMENTE ELEVADA
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/07/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-las.html?m=1

•	LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/08/los-peligros-del-azucar-anadido-por-eso.html

•	¿DEBEMOS REDUCIR LA SAL PARA PREVENIR LA HIPERTENSIÓN Y LOS INFARTOS? AL CONTRARIO, QUIZÁS DEBAMOS INCREMENTARLA

PARTE 1: Los sesgos de los estudios científicos sobre la sal y su injusta demonización

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/09/debemos-reducir-la-sal-para-prevenir-la.html

•	10 BENEFICIOS DE UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2018/01/10-beneficios-de-una-alimentacion-baja.html

•	EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2018/02/el-colesterol-es-nuestro-amigo-no-lo.html


----------



## sekhet (18 Feb 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Interesante. Lo de algunos tipos de cocinado estamos de acuerdo en que puede causar problemas, como quemar demasiado la carne. Por cierto, el limón ayuda en el cocinado a reducir esas sustancias. Pero de la leucocitosis no aporta mucho más. Lo de la destrucción total de las enzimas tampoco lo veo claro. En todo caso, siempre viene bien tomar un poco de piña, papaya, etc.



Lo curioso es que la manzana cruda no prodece leucocitosis, si se cuece 5’ al vapor, de 7.000 pasaba a 14.000. Pero si se metia 1’ en el microondas pasaba a 40.000!. Al menos eso he leido...


----------



## Panko21 (18 Feb 2018)

Cómo veis el uso de triglicéridos de cadena media como nootropico? A mí mujer es imposible convencerla para entrar en cetosis pero está estudiando y creo que le vendría bien. Cómo lo veis?


----------



## ketdroid (18 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Lo curioso es que la manzana cruda no prodece leucocitosis, si se cuece 5’ al vapor, de 7.000 pasaba a 14.000. Pero si se metia 1’ en el microondas pasaba a 40.000!. Al menos eso he leido...



Hace mucho tiempo lei que en Rusia habia reticiencia hacia el uso del microondas por las modificaciones moleculares que podía generar en los líquidos. Yo por lo general suelo evitarlo si puedo usar cazo.


----------



## Ultra Chad (18 Feb 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Cómo veis el uso de triglicéridos de cadena media como nootropico? A mí mujer es imposible convencerla para entrar en cetosis pero está estudiando y creo que le vendría bien. Cómo lo veis?



Como alternativa te propondría hacer bombones de aceite de coco virgen extra, cacao puro desgrasado, y miel cruda (o stevia)

El aceite de coco y el cacao puro lo puedes incluso encontrar en mercadona a buen precio. También un edulcorante con stevia y erititrol.



Mira en google que hay diversas recetas


Una opción es calentar al baño maria por ejemplo una taza con 60gr de aceite de coco, 30gr de cacao puro, una cucharada de miel cruda, hasta que quede homogéneo y echar la mezcla en el molde de bombones. Meter media hora en el congelador, y despues mantener refrigerados.


A casi cualquier mujer le gustará el invento 

P.D Evidentemente con esto solo no entra en cetosis, pero se lleva lo bueno del cacao puro y el aceite de coco


----------



## kikepm (18 Feb 2018)

goral dijo:


> Comparto con vosotros este artículo sobre el colesterol y todos los mitos relacionados con el. El autor utiliza un lenguaje bastante accesible, y la información es inmejorable.
> Ojalá tuviese la suficiente difusión para que más de uno abriera los ojos y dejara de destrozarse la salud...
> 
> La Meteo que viene: EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA



FLIPANTE el artículo.

Cada vez que leo este blog, aprendo algo nuevo.


Muchas gracias por enlazarlo.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> FLIPANTE el artículo.
> 
> Cada vez que leo este blog, aprendo algo nuevo.
> 
> ...



uno de los comentarios es curioso:

VeggieSam 18 de febrero de 2018, 12:49

¿Es posible hacer una dieta baja en carbohidratos siendo vegana? ¿Dónde puedo encontrar información sobre este tema? 
Gracias


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Azúcar? :: Pues qué decepción. Pero ya me extrañaba que estuviera tan bien de precio.
> 
> Aun así, ¿lleva algo más? Porque Alcampo no tengo ninguno cerca. Si sólo lleva azúcar... ienso:
> 
> ...



En el mercadona tienes lomitos de salmón salvaje de Alaska, eso sí, están ultracongelados, y son baratos.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> FLIPANTE el artículo.
> 
> Cada vez que leo este blog, aprendo algo nuevo.
> 
> ...



A ver si el amigo Sugus se lo lee y se entera de lo que pasa cuando uno come grasita de la buena.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el mercadona tienes lomitos de salmón salvaje de Alaska, eso sí, están ultracongelados, y son baratos.



Pone salmón salvaje, pero en ningún lado pone que es de Alaska... Yo los he comprado varias veces porque tienen buen precio.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 20:42 ----------

Pone del pacifico... o sea de Fukusima


----------



## Cazarr (18 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el mercadona tienes lomitos de salmón salvaje de Alaska, eso sí, están ultracongelados, y son baratos.



Supongo que los productos (ultra)congelados tienen encima una pérdida considerable de nutrientes.

Recuerdo una época en la que solía comer ensaladillas de las típicas bolsas congeladas y yo estaba convencido de que "comía bien". :: Qué lejos quedan aquellos días.



MAUSER dijo:


> Pone del pacifico... o sea de Fukusima



¿Significa que no vas a seguir comprándolos?


----------



## boogie boom (18 Feb 2018)

Donde estén las caballas, chicharros, sardinas, boquerones frescos... sin riesgo de mierda tóxica. ¿Por qué arriesgar?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Feb 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pone salmón salvaje, pero en ningún lado pone que es de Alaska... Yo los he comprado varias veces porque tienen buen precio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 20:42 ----------
> 
> *Pone del pacifico... o sea de Fukusima*



Ya me parecía a mí que en mercadona lomos de salmón salvaje de alaska era raro. Pues nada que aproveche, son radiaciones sanas ::::

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 08:52 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Supongo que los productos (ultra)congelados tienen encima una pérdida considerable de nutrientes.
> 
> *Recuerdo una época en la que solía comer ensaladillas de las típicas bolsas congeladas y yo estaba convencido de que "comía bien".* :: Qué lejos quedan aquellos días.
> 
> ...



Ya :: sé lo que es eso, pero bueno el caso es rectificar.
Lo congelado se supone que no pierde propiedades ¿no?ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Feb 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Entonces para ti (Smiling Jack) comer una manzana cruda o una manzana cocida es lo mismo. Y que aumenten los glóbu blancos en el segundo caso no significa nada. Correcto?
> 
> Zapatitos, ya me dirás que me he inventado. No existe dicho estudio?. Además en que quedamos, se debe evitar o da igual?. He copiado un texto tal cual, sin añadir ni quitar nada



No.

Lo que digo es que la leucocitosis no necesariamente demuestra que sea mejor (ni peor) comer la comida cocinada o cruda. 

Que las ventajas de la comida cruda son las que son, y las ventajas de la comida cocinada, también son las que son.

Y que *para cada alimento concreto* habrá que analizar si lo que perdemos cocinándolo (y según cómo lo cocinemos, ojo) es mejor o es peor que lo que ganamos.

Una manzana cruda seguramente sea mejor que una cocida, pero igual no se puede decir lo mismo de, digamos, unas judías pintas, o una patata.

Y también, que por mucho que se pierdan nutrientes en la cocción de alimentos que sólo podemos comer cocinados, y que *nunca nos aprovechará igual que si pudiéramos comerlos crudos*, esa reflexión sirve de poco en tanto no podemos mágicamente cambiar nuestro sistema digestivo:

*La reflexión correcta es si es mejor comerlos cocinados o es mejor no comerlos en absoluto*, y la respuesta no es ni general, ni evidente.

La respuesta "si no lo puedo comer crudo, no es comida" es una *respuesta ideológica y de baja resolución*, una burda *generalización* que yerra un número inasequible de veces.

EDIT: sobre el consumo excesivo de proteínas, un apunte:

Aquí NADIE (que yo sepa) promueve el sobreconsumo de proteína. Si acaso, por supuesto, el problema es semántico, es decir, se trata de QUÉ ES PARA CADA CUAL un consumo excesivo de proteínas: Para Rauxa, un 15% es el MÍNIMO (pero él es deportista), para un servidor, por ejemplo, un 15% sería más bien un máximo poco deseable.

Lo que sí que se ha hecho varias veces es *desmitificar los supuestos peligros de ese sobreconsumo*, que son mucho menores de lo que nos quieren vender. Sobre todo porque la práctica totalidad de los estudios al respectos están sesgados de base por las presuposiciones de los autores, y porque se hacen siempre en un entorno en el que las *variables de confusión* dan al traste con la utilidad del estudio.

No puedes saber si la proteína "en exceso" es mala _per se_, o es mala porque viene básicamente en forma de carnes procesadas, mezcladas con harinas y provinientes de animales jartos a hormonas, antibióticos y farináceos, que encima se consumen con ingentes cantidades de pan, azúcar, HFCS, dextrosa, levulosa y los otros 20 nombres que le ponen al azúcar para disimular, porque resulta que *el azúcar conserva* y es la opción evidente para no tener que tirar tu producto a las dos semanas de sacrificar al bicho.

Para poderlo saber, tendrías que estudiar una población sin acceso a alimentos industriales y que se alimentara de forma regular de proteína animal fresca en distintas proporciones, pero de eso casi que no nos queda.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Significa que no vas a seguir comprándolos?



Sí, Ya no los compro. Al ver escrito salmón salvaje pensé que era el pez que recomienda el amigo Mercola. Pero un día me di cuenta que de Alaska no era, entonces no era lo que estaba buscando. Pero que lo podéis comer tranquilamente no está malo, aunque cuando entro en mi casa con él se van encendiendo las luces solas, jeje.
En el Alcampo traen de vez en cuando el salmón salvaje de Alaska.


----------



## piru (19 Feb 2018)

Más madera:






Is Alzheimer's an insulin-resistance disease? - Diet Doctor

Traducción de google:
"Entonces, todas esas piezas juntas han convencido a muchos científicos y me han convencido de que tiene sentido considerar el Alzheimer como una enfermedad de resistencia a la insulina.

Y hay una investigadora llamada Susan Delamont que hace casi 10 años acuñó el término diabetes tipo 3, comenzó a llamar a la enfermedad de Alzheimer como diabetes tipo 3 y eso se ha puesto de manifiesto. Entonces, ahora ves ese término en documentos de investigación. Y esta es una cita de ella. "Las alteraciones y la insulina cerebral y los mecanismos de señalización IGF podrían explicar" la mayoría de las lesiones moleculares, bioquímicas e histopatológicas en la enfermedad de Alzheimer ".

Básicamente diciendo: "Este es el problema"."

IGF:Factor de crecimiento insulínico tipo 1
Factor de crecimiento insulínico tipo 1 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Potential roles of insulin and IGF-1 in Alzheimer's disease. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Feb 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pone salmón salvaje, pero en ningún lado pone que es de Alaska... Yo los he comprado varias veces porque tienen buen precio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 20:42 ----------
> 
> Pone del pacifico... o sea de Fukusima



Pues es verdad, pero yo juraría que he comprado unos que sí ponían Alaska en el Mercadona. Alaska también es Pacífico, pero claro, pondría Alaska...

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 17:37 ----------

En esta web también afirman que en el Mercadona sí hay salmón de alaska congelado y ponen foto y todo:

¿Donde comprar? | Alaska Seafood


----------



## azazel_iii (19 Feb 2018)

Os cuento nuestra experiencia (mi pareja y yo). De siempre hemos sido los dos muy delgados. Mido uno 1,78 y en mi veintena pesaba 68Kg, luego cuando estaba en el gimnasio llegué a pillar 73Kg ganando en músculo, en mi opinión mi mejor forma física. Mi novia mide 1,64 y pesaba en torno a 45Kg cuando nos conocimos. Desde que empezamos a trabajar con la vida sedentaria y trabajo de oficina, comer peor y demás pasamos a tener la típica barriguita, de esa que se acumula en la zona del vientre pero no en brazos ni piernas, llegando a estabilizarme en 78-80Kg y mi novia en unos 54-56Kg.

Siempre he tenido la sensación de estar hinchado, con digestiones pesadas y dando por sentado que era por la edad y quizás la falta de ejercicio físico. Poco antes de leer el hilo me dije que había que cambiar, que no era normal con esta edad estar tan quemado (tengo 35) así que durante unas semanas empecé a comer menos para ver si se aliviaba la pesadez. Y nada, pasando un poco de hambre pero no se iba. Y por arte de magia encontré este hilo. Soy florero desde el 2007 así que siguiendo mi sentido común en confiar en los burbujeros empecé a devorar el hilo y las opiniones que se vertían en él, a intentar entender la palodieta y la lógica que tiene detrás. Para mí fue una revolución y tenía todo el sentido del mundo, así que le dije a mi pareja que la iba a probar, que no perdía nada por intentar dejar azúcares, harinas y procesados.

Empiezo a principios de Octubre de 2017 con 81Kg (el veranito...) y mi novia con 56Kg. Los dos primeros días me acojonan de verdad, curro desde casa en el ordenador y me siento como un yonki. Mi cuerpo me pide literalmente azúcar y llego hasta el punto de marearme un par de veces, pero aguanto y tiro de frutos secos. Las comidas con grasas buenas, aderezadas de todo tipo de verduras, aceite virgen extra y fruta de postre. Al tercer día pierdo el hinchazón, literal, y 3 kilos menos (supongo que todo líquido). 

Lo que más duro se me hace es el desayuno... lo de tomarme un huevo por la mañana nunca ha sido lo mío, y tiro con té y frutos secos de momento. Mi novia empieza a dudar, pero sigue diciendo que si yo lo hago ella también. Compramos una báscula de esas con Bluetooth que miden bastantes parámetros, y nos proponemos todas las semanas ir perdiendo kilos. Yo me he propuesto llegar a 73Kg, para mí algo imposible que hacía más de 10 años que no veía. 

Lo segundo más duro es el pan. Somos paneros a tope, y comer sin pan se nos antoja raro. Luego descubirmos que el cuchillo también sirve para "empujar" 

Empiezo a mirar recetas de desayuno paleo, ampliamos alimentos y me noto poco a poco con mejor ánimo. Mi novia sigue reticente, y con mal humor. Decidimos aliviar la tensión y proponernos dos cosas:
- Que aquel que cumpla su objetivo de la semana (entre 0.5-1 kilo menos) puede darse un capricho tipo pizza, pastel, etc.
- Que en fin de semana fuera de casa hay que comer sano pero sin preocuparnos de si tomamos pasteles, pan, ni nada. Lo que queramos 
- La regla es el 80-90% de las comidas son alimentos sanos.

Cuando salimos con amigos cometemos el error de comentárselo. La mayoría se ríen y cachondean de nosotros. Pero nosotros seguimos, todos están bastante más hechos polvo que nosotros, así que nos resbala lo que nos digan.

La tercera/cuarta semana es la leche. Tras más de 5 años sin conseguirlo me veo por debajo de 75Kg, y comiendo a saco. Literalmente devoro. El cacao puro es adictivo a más no poder, me hago tabletas de chocolate puro con almendra natural. Riquísimo. Hago pasteles de harina de almendra con arándanos para el desayuno, está que te mueres.

Pasado un mes no hecho de menos el azúcar, los refrescos ya ni se me apetecen (antes los devoraba) y me siento tan bien que incluso varios días de la semana hago ayuno mañanero y no pruebo nada hasta la hora de comer. Sacamos a la perra andando una hora por el campo y no desayunamos nada, quizás sólo un vaso de agua con cacao puro y una pizca de miel natural.

Llegan las Navidades, y me temo lo peor. Pero nada, siguiendo mi ritmo de 80% de comidas sanas y me pongo hasta el culo cuando toca de marisco, vino, cubatas y demás. Resultado tras las Navidades, 1 kilo más que pierdo en dos días sin hacer nada de nada. Es acojonante 

A las pocas semanas de Navidades alcanzo los 73Kg, de hecho llego a bajar hasta 71.8Kg, pero ya no me preocupa el peso. Estoy cómodo, me sienta bien la ropa, como sano, duermo mejor, no me siento hinchado y sé que esto funciona. Ah, mi pareja está ahora en 48Kg, sube a 50Kg cuando se pasa con el Colacao, que es su capricho particular.

Después de varios meses, mi peso está estable y tan habituado que puedo pasarme en plan bestia cuando me de la gana, sé que en dos días se "cura" automáticamente si sigo comiendo sano. Si veo que me acerco a 75Kg dejo de comer patatas por una semana o picos (me gusta para empujar la comida y mezclar con aceitunas, etc) y voilá, asunto resuelto.

Lo mejor de todo es que ahora sólo visito 2 ó 3 pasillos del supermercado, ya ni me preocupo en tema de galletas, pastelitos, procesados, etc. Y gasto menos. Antes gastaba unos 120€ a la semana en comida, ahora con unos 80€ como mejor, incluyendo carne y pescado de calidad. Y mucha verdura. Me pirra el brocoli cuando antes lo detestaba. Como literalmente de todo.

Otra cosa: mis amigos ya no se ríen, mi familia me pregunta exactamente qué como. Dicen que quieren probar, pero sé que no tienen fuerza de voluntad, aunque les explico que sencillamente dejen de comer procesados.

Todo es cierto, esto funciona y me cago en la madre que parió de los nutricionistas que recomiendand la mierda de dieta mediterranea. Tiene que estar al revés.

Por cierto, gracias por abrirme los ojos


PD: Esta noche me hago un tartar de atún tres pisos con aguacate en medio y una base de tomate y cebollita picada. Todo aderezado con ingentes cantidades de aceite de oliva. Va por ustedes!

.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2018)

Pues yo para cenar tengo:
- Tortilla de 3 huevos de ajos tiernos y cebollita.
- Nata (sin azúcar) + fresas.
Me voy a hinchar a nata por eso no meto ni carne ni pescado. O una cosa o la otra. Ya no puedo con tanta cosa. Una bandeja de 250 gramos de nata pura. 
Y a tomar po'l culo los dogmas oficialistas!


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues yo para cenar tengo:
> - Tortilla de 3 huevos de ajos tiernos y cebollita.
> - Nata (sin azúcar) + fresas.
> Me voy a hinchar a nata por eso no meto ni carne ni pescado. O una cosa o la otra. Ya no puedo con tanta cosa. Una bandeja de 250 gramos de nata pura.
> Y a tomar po'l culo los dogmas oficialistas!



Todo el mundo sabe que la nata es proteina pura 
(Modo ironic off)


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que la nata es proteina pura
> (Modo ironic off)



Mi pareja no se creía que con la nata se pudiera adelgazar o simplemente no engordar. Le dije que era sin azúcar, así que me metía por un tubo grasa (creo que llevará más del 50% y apenas un 2-3% de protes e HC.)
Hice la prueba:
3 días seguidos cenando nata. Además con cacao en polvo por encima. Ojo que es difícil terminarse la puta bandeja de 250 gramos. 100 gramos de nata pueden ser unas 400 Kcalorías. Y si me meto 250 gramos...pues me puedo meter unas 1000 kcalorías.
Además, para rizar el rizo, mientras me preparaba la tortilla que me hacía antes de la nata, me comía algunos frutos secos y una cucharadita de ghee.

Oiga, pues que no engordo


----------



## MAUSER (19 Feb 2018)

Esta tarde estaba en un cumple con mi hijo y un padre me ha preguntado como hago yo "mi dieta". Y le he dicho entre risas, antes me criticabais y os reíais de mi, porque nunca comía las mierdas que nos ponen en los cumples (pizza, bocaditos, pasteles, tartas, etc), y siempre estaba con agua o té. 

Me ha dicho que con cuarenta años le han venido todas las enfermedades de golpe, me ha dado corte preguntarle cuales. Uno que ha caído. 

Yo ni un simple resfriado este invierno. Por cierto dejé de comer fruta hace tiempo, sólo un plátano a la semana el día de festín después del entrenamiento con pesas.

Proteínas de calidad 60 gramos al día generalmente.
Carbohidratos, 700 gramos de boniato el día del F. LCH
grasas a discreción... las que todos sabéis.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 21:41 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Mi pareja no se creía que con la nata se pudiera adelgazar o simplemente no engordar. Le dije que era sin azúcar, así que me metía por un tubo grasa (creo que llevará más del 50% y apenas un 2-3% de protes e HC.)
> Hice la prueba:
> 3 días seguidos cenando nata. Además con cacao en polvo por encima. Ojo que es difícil terminarse la puta bandeja de 250 gramos. 100 gramos de nata pueden ser unas 400 Kcalorías. Y si me meto 250 gramos...pues me puedo meter unas 1000 kcalorías.
> Además, para rizar el rizo, mientras me preparaba la tortilla que me hacía antes de la nata, me comía algunos frutos secos y *una cucharadita de ghee.
> ...



Hay veces, que después de comer cojo el bote del ghee con una cucharilla y me pongo ciego.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mi pareja no se creía que con la nata se pudiera adelgazar o simplemente no engordar. Le dije que era sin azúcar, así que me metía por un tubo grasa (creo que llevará más del 50% y apenas un 2-3% de protes e HC.)
> Hice la prueba:
> 3 días seguidos cenando nata. Además con cacao en polvo por encima. Ojo que es difícil terminarse la puta bandeja de 250 gramos. 100 gramos de nata pueden ser unas 400 Kcalorías. Y si me meto 250 gramos...pues me puedo meter unas 1000 kcalorías.
> Además, para rizar el rizo, mientras me preparaba la tortilla que me hacía antes de la nata, me comía algunos frutos secos y una cucharadita de ghee.
> ...



No cuente mentiras de ese calibre en este hilo. Ademas de engordar tendra las arterias taponadas. Va a morir cienes de veces

Esto se lo cuentas a tu medico y te echa agua bendita como a un endemoniado.

Yo le he pillado el gustillo al aceite de coco virgen y le meto cada tiento que cada vez me dura menos el bote. No se que efecto tendria meterme 50-100 gr de una sentada, tengo que hacer la prueba. 250 gr imposible que es grasa pura.

Pd. Pole pagina 100


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las semillas? Se ha hablado de ellas, pero no se ha profundizado demasiado. ¿Cuáles son más recomendables? ¿Lino, chía, sésamo, amapola? ¿Hay alguna que no sea muy recomendable?
> 
> No incluyo aqui las de calabaza y girasol (ambas muy recomendables), ya que las considero más frutos secos que otra cosa...



Me autocito, a ver si alguien puede darme información. Gracias.


----------



## AGACHERO (19 Feb 2018)

BLA,BLA,BLA. Toda mi vida lo he pasado comiendo azúcar, generalmente moreno, y a discreción. Aquí estoy como un "palillo".


----------



## boogie boom (20 Feb 2018)

AGACHERO dijo:


> BLA,BLA,BLA. Toda mi vida lo he pasado comiendo azúcar, generalmente moreno, y a discreción. Aquí estoy como un "palillo".



Mierda de comentario a discreción.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 02:19 ----------




Le Fanu dijo:


> Me autocito, a ver si alguien puede darme información. Gracias.



Lino, Chía, sésamo... Nutricionalmente son maravillosas. Lo que algunos llaman superalimentos. Es una gilipollez, pero si hay que llamarselo a algo sería al hígado, aguacates, y esto otro.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (20 Feb 2018)

AGACHERO dijo:


> BLA,BLA,BLA. Toda mi vida lo he pasado comiendo azúcar, generalmente moreno, y a discreción. Aquí estoy como un "palillo".



Me sé yo de dos palillos que han acabado diabéticos, no sé qué opinará su páncreas al respecto ::


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues yo para cenar tengo:
> - Tortilla de 3 huevos de ajos tiernos y cebollita.
> - Nata (sin azúcar) + fresas.
> Me voy a hinchar a nata por eso no meto ni carne ni pescado. O una cosa o la otra. Ya no puedo con tanta cosa. Una bandeja de 250 gramos de nata pura.
> Y a tomar po'l culo los dogmas oficialistas!



Rauxa, ¿de dónde sacas la nata pura esa? Yo llevo un par de semanas buscando y solo encuentro la tipica para cocinar/montar del supermercado que lleva su correspondiente dosis de almidón natural XX de maiz. Que digo yo, para que cojones necesitará la nata almidón...


----------



## Raullucu (20 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Rauxa, ¿de dónde sacas la nata pura esa? Yo llevo un par de semanas buscando y solo encuentro la tipica para cocinar/montar del supermercado que lleva su correspondiente dosis de almidón natural XX de maiz. Que digo yo, para que cojones necesitará la nata almidón...



Yo compro la de CLAS del 30% MG y no trae ná de ná extra.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Rauxa, ¿de dónde sacas la nata pura esa? Yo llevo un par de semanas buscando y solo encuentro la tipica para cocinar/montar del supermercado que lleva su correspondiente dosis de almidón natural XX de maiz. Que digo yo, para que cojones necesitará la nata almidón...



La de puleva que yo compro no lleva nada, más de 30% materia grasa.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Rauxa, ¿de dónde sacas la nata pura esa? Yo llevo un par de semanas buscando y solo encuentro la tipica para cocinar/montar del supermercado que lleva su correspondiente dosis de almidón natural XX de maiz. Que digo yo, para que cojones necesitará la nata almidón...



Yo la compro es una pastelería bastante buena de Barcelona: Oriol Balagué.
La hacen ellos en su obrador. 
Sin azúcar. No tiene casi nada que ver con la nata de bote de supermercado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Feb 2018)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Os cuento nuestra experiencia (mi pareja y yo). De siempre hemos sido los dos muy delgados. Mido uno 1,78 y en mi veintena pesaba 68Kg, luego cuando estaba en el gimnasio llegué a pillar 73Kg ganando en músculo, en mi opinión mi mejor forma física. Mi novia mide 1,64 y pesaba en torno a 45Kg cuando nos conocimos. Desde que empezamos a trabajar con la vida sedentaria y trabajo de oficina, comer peor y demás pasamos a tener la típica barriguita, de esa que se acumula en la zona del vientre pero no en brazos ni piernas, llegando a estabilizarme en 78-80Kg y mi novia en unos 54-56Kg.
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación de estar hinchado, con digestiones pesadas y dando por sentado que era por la edad y quizás la falta de ejercicio físico. Poco antes de leer el hilo me dije que había que cambiar, que no era normal con esta edad estar tan quemado (tengo 35) así que durante unas semanas empecé a comer menos para ver si se aliviaba la pesadez. Y nada, pasando un poco de hambre pero no se iba. Y por arte de magia encontré este hilo. Soy florero desde el 2007 así que siguiendo mi sentido común en confiar en los burbujeros empecé a devorar el hilo y las opiniones que se vertían en él, a intentar entender la palodieta y la lógica que tiene detrás. Para mí fue una revolución y tenía todo el sentido del mundo, así que le dije a mi pareja que la iba a probar, que no perdía nada por intentar dejar azúcares, harinas y procesados.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido.

Y recuerde: todo eso que le ha pasado a usted, son tonterías.

Lo importante es contar calorías. Calorías que entran, menos las que salen. E ya.

Téngalo en cuenta.

:XX:


----------



## Timekiller (20 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Rauxa, ¿de dónde sacas la nata pura esa? Yo llevo un par de semanas buscando y solo encuentro la tipica para cocinar/montar del supermercado que lleva su correspondiente dosis de almidón natural XX de maiz. Que digo yo, para que cojones necesitará la nata almidón...



En granjas Armengol, en Barcelona, venden nata fresca. Tiene el azúcar naturalmente presente en la nata.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me autocito, a ver si alguien puede darme información. Gracias.



Yo personalmente tomo semillas de lino recién molidas como fuente de omega-3 y fibra.

Y tan contento.


----------



## Saryon (21 Feb 2018)

Algunos compráis torreznos/morro? He estado mirando pero en todas partes tienen glutamatos y mierdas varias. Algún sitio donde pillarlos?



azazel_iii dijo:


> PD: Esta noche me hago un tartar de atún tres pisos con aguacate en medio y una base de tomate y cebollita picada. Todo aderezado con ingentes cantidades de aceite de oliva. Va por ustedes!
> .



El atún fresco, cocinado, de lata? 
Me parece que el tema compartir recetas/ejemplos de comida sería cojonudo para el hilo. Yo estoy empezando y lo que más me cuesta es tener varios ejemplos ideas para no acabar haciendo siempre lo mismo.


----------



## AtomAnt (21 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Me parece que el tema compartir recetas/ejemplos de comida sería cojonudo para el hilo. Yo estoy empezando y lo que más me cuesta es tener varios ejemplos ideas para no acabar haciendo siempre lo mismo.




```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/938961-ejemplos-de-menus-del-post-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
```


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Algunos compráis torreznos/morro? He estado mirando pero en todas partes tienen glutamatos y mierdas varias. Algún sitio donde pillarlos?
> 
> 
> El atún fresco, cocinado, de lata?
> Me parece que el tema compartir recetas/ejemplos de comida sería cojonudo para el hilo. Yo estoy empezando y lo que más me cuesta es tener varios ejemplos ideas para no acabar haciendo siempre lo mismo.



Esa idea es tan buena, tan buena...

...que ya la había tenido alguien antes 

Ejemplos de MENUS del post "Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? "

EDIT: joder, posteo casi simultáneo , sólo que un servidor sí sabe pegar enlaces de burbuja (sólo hay que quitar el https ://www)


----------



## 999999999 (21 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Esa idea es tan buena, tan buena...
> 
> ...que ya la había tenido alguien antes *
> 
> ...



Gracias.
Soy así de listo


----------



## Saryon (21 Feb 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> ```
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/938961-ejemplos-de-menus-del-post-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> ```



Holy shit! Mil gracias!


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Feb 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Yo compro la de CLAS del 30% MG y no trae ná de ná extra.



Con CLAS te refieres a central lechera asturiana? Esa si la he mirado y también lleva almidón, ojo. Al menos la que he visto en Carrefour.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euforion (21 Feb 2018)

Yo compro la nata de montar de Hacendado, tiene un 35% de MG + estabilizantes, todavia no he encontrado donde venden nata sin nada más así que me conformo con esta.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Feb 2018)

euforion dijo:


> Yo compro la nata de montar de Hacendado, tiene un 35% de MG + estabilizantes, todavia no he encontrado donde venden nata sin nada más así que me conformo con esta.



Probad de ir a alguna pastelería un poco buena y preguntad. En mi caso en Barcelona (Oriol Balagué), preparan unas bandejas de 250 gramos y 500 gramos. Todo casero. 
Obviamente en supermercados ahí solo habrá nata "procesada" y envasada de marca.


----------



## Timekiller (21 Feb 2018)

Tema semillas: tomo tahini (semillas de sésamo molidas) y semillas de lino (marca Linwoods). Sale algo caro pero tomo cantidades pequeñas y dura bastante. Son alimentos nutritivos.
Eso de los superalimentos es márketing. Hay alimentos muy nutritivos (algunos de toda la vida como el huevo) y otros que nutren poco o casi nada.


----------



## Cazarr (21 Feb 2018)

Timekiller dijo:


> Tema semillas: tomo tahini (semillas de sésamo molidas) y semillas de lino (marca Linwoods). Sale algo caro pero tomo cantidades pequeñas y dura bastante. Son alimentos nutritivos.
> Eso de los superalimentos es márketing. Hay alimentos muy nutritivos (algunos de toda la vida como el huevo) y otros que nutren poco o casi nada.



¿Qué opciones económicas de estos alimentos recomendáis?

Es un dolor de cabeza cuadrar presupuestos cuando eres parte del precariado si quieres comer bien y variado.


----------



## boogie boom (22 Feb 2018)

El huevo la base. Siguiendo las verduras, de hoja verde van bien.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Feb 2018)

Me he hecho unos análisis y me han salido perfectos excepto en que tengo colesterol y Triglicéridos, tengo los niveles demasiado altos según la doctora. No sé si es normal en esta tipo de dieta, o es que he hecho algo mál. 

Colesterol: 243 mg/dl

Triglicérido sérum: 291 mg/dl

Mi dieta consta de frutos secos y higos secos 1 vez al día, carne, pescado, verduras, 6 huevos a la semana repartidos en 3 días, siempre después de hacer deporte intenso, jamón directo de pata 3 días a la semana para cenar junto a los huevos. 
Frutas, cacao 1 vez al día, yogur cada 1/2 días, kéfir 1/2 a la semana, 1 día la semana legumbres, 1 día cada 10 días arroz. El domingo es el único que como un poco de pan y un par de cervezas. 

He dejado recientemente la leche, pan, pasta y las legumbres las he reducido mucho y el arroz casi no lo tomo pero solo he empezado a consumir un poco más para dar un empujoncito al gimnasio. 

Lo que creo que me ha hecho subir demasiado los triglicéridos y el colesterol es haber desayunado queso semicurado, y panceta todos los días el último mes. Pero estos productos en teoría son parte de este tipo de dieta, y es positiva.

Me jode un montón que me salgan mal los análisis, estoy cuidando mucho la alimentación y también gastándome una pasta.


----------



## lost_77 (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Me he hecho unos análisis y me han salido perfectos excepto en que tengo colesterol y Triglicéridos, tengo los niveles demasiado altos según la doctora. No sé si es normal en esta tipo de dieta, o es que he hecho algo mál.
> 
> Colesterol: 243 mg/dl
> 
> ...



El colesterol es previsible que suba un poco, pero los trigliceridos deberían haberte bajado. A cuanto los tenias antes? Cuánto hace que has cambiado la dieta?


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Me he hecho unos análisis y me han salido perfectos excepto en que tengo colesterol y Triglicéridos, tengo los niveles demasiado altos según la doctora. No sé si es normal en esta tipo de dieta, o es que he hecho algo mál.
> 
> Colesterol: 243 mg/dl
> 
> ...



Meh.

El problema es que los valores de referencia estándar son para una dieta estándar.

No hay un patrón bien documentado de cómo tienen que ser los valores de referencia en una persona que no siga la dieta "normal" de forrarse a harinas y refinados.

Sobre el colesterol, dejando a un lado que 243 tampoco es para tirarse de los pelos, habría que ver cómo te ha salido el HDL antes de considerar el dato como malo.

Fuera aparte, hay que tener en cuenta que tener el colesterol alto no es malo _per se_, sino que es un mero indicador de que alguna otra cosa anda mal. Cuando "bajas" el colesterol vía dieta, estatinas, danacoles, etc, en realidad *no estás solucionando el problema, sólo lo estás tapando*, de hecho, muy posiblemente lo estás empeorando.

Considera que el colesterol son, en cierta forma, los ladrillos para hacer reparaciones. Cuando lo tienes bajo, puede ser por dos motivos:

1.- No hay nada que reparar
2.- Te has quedado sin ladrillos

Lo primero es deseable, claro. 
Pero lo segundo es, de hecho, PEOR que, _caeteris paribus_, tener el colesterol alto, ya que, sí, estas guarnido, pero al menos tu cuerpo tiene con qué capear el temporal.

Sobre este tema hay una entrada relevante en La meteo que viene, échale un ojo


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Feb 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh.
> 
> El problema es que los valores de referencia estándar son para una dieta estándar.
> 
> ...




Colesterol HDL sérum: 49,0 mg/dl 35.0 - 85.0

LDL colesterol sérum (directo) 164.0 mg/dl 80.0 - 160.0 


Todos los niveles que quedan los tengo perfectos, azúcar (el que más me preoucupaba), sodio, hierro, potasio, etc. Esto en sangre, el análisis de orina también perfecto.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Me he hecho unos análisis y me han salido perfectos excepto en que tengo colesterol y Triglicéridos, tengo los niveles demasiado altos según la doctora. No sé si es normal en esta tipo de dieta, o es que he hecho algo mál.
> 
> Colesterol: 243 mg/dl
> 
> ...



Me han subido los triglicéridos es algo vago, primero tendrías que poner tus niveles anteriores y de ahora no solo de triglicéridos y colesterol sino de cosas como las transaminasas, potasio, glucosa etc etc que tienen relación con los triglicéridos. Así a lo mejor se puede decir algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Feb 2018)

Iba a copiar los niveles pero prefiero subir las fotos que avanzo más. 

No tengo los análisis anteriores, hacía más de cinco años y ya no los tengo. Están en catalán, si hace falta traducir algo me lo decís.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Iba a copiar los niveles pero prefiero subir las fotos que avanzo más.
> 
> No tengo los análisis anteriores, hacía más de cinco años y ya no los tengo. Están en catalán, si hace falta traducir algo me lo decís.*



Con más de 5 años sin hacerte análisis no hay ninguna referencia válida ahora mismo sobre la que juzgar, podría ser que tuvieras los triglicéridos muy elevados y con el cambio de alimentación te hayan bajado pero a pesar de todo sigan altos, podría ser que realmente te hayan subido con el cambio de alimentación, podría ser casi cualquier cosa....

Deja este análisis como referencia y coméntale a tu médico que quieres hacerte otros en un plazo breve, normalmente acceden si tienes cosas fuera del valor referencial. Así se podría ver cual es la tendencia partiendo desde un sitio y se podría valorar mejor pero ahora mismo decir algo es una lotería.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Me he hecho unos análisis y me han salido perfectos excepto en que tengo colesterol y Triglicéridos, tengo los niveles demasiado altos según la doctora. No sé si es normal en esta tipo de dieta, o es que he hecho algo mál.
> 
> Colesterol: 243 mg/dl
> 
> ...



Quita todo lo que te pongo en negrita de tu dieta y aumenta los huevos y la grasa. Si no tienes problemas con los lácteos, la mantequilla es tu amiga. No estás consumiendo suficiente grasa y estás obligando al hígado a producir la grasa que no comes.

Yo me empapuzo a grasa y tengo los trigliceridos en 53, CT:207. En cada comida me meto un biscote con un pegote de mantequilla encima del mismo tamaño que el biscote. 

¿No te han hecho en la análitica la Proteina C reactiva? Es muy importante, yo la tengo en 0.70

Se supone que NO estás utilizando azúcar ni ningún tipo de edulcorante ¿o no?


----------



## euforion (22 Feb 2018)

Cómo afecta la comida a tu cerebro:
CÃ³mo afecta tu cerebro lo que comes - Mia Nacamulli - YouTube


----------



## MAUSER (22 Feb 2018)

No hay cosa que más suba los triglicéridos que los carbohidratos. Las cervezas, los arroces, el pan, la fruta, etc.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Feb 2018)

piru dijo:


> Quita todo lo que te pongo en negrita de tu dieta y aumenta los huevos y la grasa. Si no tienes problemas con los lácteos, la mantequilla es tu amiga. No estás consumiendo suficiente grasa y estás obligando al hígado a producir la grasa que no comes.
> 
> Yo me empapuzo a grasa y tengo los trigliceridos en 53, CT:207. En cada comida me meto un biscote con un pegote de mantequilla encima del mismo tamaño que el biscote.
> 
> ...



Nada de azúcar, lo que uso para endulzar los yogures es canela.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 20:37 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> No hay cosa que más suba los triglicéridos que los carbohidratos. Las cervezas, los arroces, el pan, la fruta, etc.



He pasado de beber 5 cervezas a la semana a beber dos, el arroz de dos o tres veces por semana a una cada 10 días +-, el pan he pasado de consumirlo varias veces cada día a solo un poco el domingo al medio día, de la fruta no abuso. 

Con todo esto quiere decir que es casi milagroso que eso fuera la raíz del problema porque nunca he tenido colesterol ni los triglicéridos, y ahora que me cuido y elimino o reduzco de forma radical esos productos y encima hago deporte no puede ser que me afecten de esa manera.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 20:38 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Con más de 5 años sin hacerte análisis no hay ninguna referencia válida ahora mismo sobre la que juzgar, podría ser que tuvieras los triglicéridos muy elevados y con el cambio de alimentación te hayan bajado pero a pesar de todo sigan altos, podría ser que realmente te hayan subido con el cambio de alimentación, podría ser casi cualquier cosa....
> 
> Deja este análisis como referencia y coméntale a tu médico que quieres hacerte otros en un plazo breve, normalmente acceden si tienes cosas fuera del valor referencial. Así se podría ver cual es la tendencia partiendo desde un sitio y se podría valorar mejor pero ahora mismo decir algo es una lotería.
> 
> Saludos.



Ha sido la misma doctora la que me ha dicho que para después de verano vuelva a hacerme los análisis para ver si ha mejorado, para septiembre o así los repetiré.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2018)

Imagino que cuando hacemos un cambio brusco en nuestra alimentación y hábitos, el cuerpo se defiende de buenas a primeras. Debe estar ahí "quieto parao" para ver qué le estamos haciendo.
Si entendemos que el colesterol es nuestra "policía" y que ahí está para hacer las funciones de constructor y rehabilitador, puede pasar que cuando hemos basado nuestra alimentación, dándole alimentos malos y de repente se los quitamos todos y empezamos a meter más de los buenos, nuestro metabolismo y sobretodo nuestras hormonas empiezas a activarse de otra forma. Menos insulina, más glucacón, más adrenalina, menos cortisol, más hormona del crecimiento...
El colesterol es algo que nuestro cuerpo fabrica en función de lo que necesita y le damos de forma exógena. 
Si pasamos de una temporada que nuestro cuerpo ha tenido que fabricar mucho colesterol a una fase en la que apenas tiene que fabricarlo pq no lo necesita o pq ya lo obtiene de otra forma, pues este cambio queramos que no, no se hace de un día para otro.
Es como si no se creyera que de un día para otro , está cambiando todo.

Simplemente espera unas semanas para que tu cuerpo se vaya adaptando poco a poco al nuevo estilo. 

Es como el video de Frank Suarez en el que decía que mucha gente se quejaba de que al ppio de tomar aceite de coco los triglicéridos subían. Y eso era pq gracias a la ingesta de coco y otras cosas, la grasa que teníamos pegada en los órganos, se empezaba a desprender para pasar al torrente sanguíneo y de ahí el cuerpo la eliminaba (vía sudor, orina, líquidos...), con lo cual, si nos hacíamos rápido un análisis de sangre, nos daba que nuestros triglicéridos en sangre eran altos, cuando si hubiéramos esperado un par de semanas hubiera salido justo al revés.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (22 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Imagino que cuando hacemos un cambio brusco en nuestra alimentación y hábitos, el cuerpo se defiende de buenas a primeras. Debe estar ahí "quieto parao" para ver qué le estamos haciendo.
> Si entendemos que el colesterol es nuestra "policía" y que ahí está para hacer las funciones de constructor y rehabilitador, puede pasar que cuando hemos basado nuestra alimentación, dándole alimentos malos y de repente se los quitamos todos y empezamos a meter más de los buenos, nuestro metabolismo y sobretodo nuestras hormonas empiezas a activarse de otra forma. Menos insulina, más glucacón, más adrenalina, menos cortisol, más hormona del crecimiento...
> El colesterol es algo que nuestro cuerpo fabrica en función de lo que necesita y le damos de forma exógena.
> Si pasamos de una temporada que nuestro cuerpo ha tenido que fabricar mucho colesterol a una fase en la que apenas tiene que fabricarlo pq no lo necesita o pq ya lo obtiene de otra forma, pues este cambio queramos que no, no se hace de un día para otro.
> ...



¿Eliminamos grasa por sudor y orina? Madre mía qué nivelazo. Entro por aquí de vez en cuando y veo un cacao de teorías y recomendaciones que no deja de sorprenderme. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Nada de azúcar, lo que uso para endulzar los yogures es canela.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 20:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Solo un comentario. Cuando se lleva años comiendo mierda hace falta un periodo de adaptacion, y no vale hacerlo a medias.

Durante tres meses haz el tema estricto. Lo unico que no te tiene que preocupar es una paella a la semana. El arroz es inocuo si no lo tomas en exceso.

Despues de años de comer farinaceos la sendibilidad a la insulina la tenemos todos tocada. Elimina totalmente durante tres meses farinaceos, azucar, procesados y tambien la patata y muy raro sera que no vayas a rangos normales.

Ah! y por el mismo motivo las dos o tres cervezas semanales (viniendo de 10 ) dejalas durante una temporada mangurrian. 

La cerveza es hidrato puro en vena y ni de coña recuperas tu metabolismo si no la sacas de la dieta unos meses. Si sales tirale al tinto o al verdejo pero sin beberte la botella entera.

Otro detalle, si no hacias mucho deporte antes y ahora metes intensidad es NORMAL que eso influys en niveles mas altos de colesterol. Tu cuerpo se adapta a mayored ritmod creando musculo y nuevos tejidos...ergo necesitaras mas mantenimiento y reparaciones y de eso se encarga el colesterol. Conozco algun maratoniano con colesterol alto.

Como ya te han dicho gracias a Dios que te sube el colesterol si no te derrumbarias como un castillo de arena. 

El colesterol no te tiene que preocupar a esos niveles PARA NADA. El tema de los trigliceridos si es indicacion de que tu metabolismo no maneja bien los hidratos y lo tienes que poner en orden.


----------



## merkawoman (22 Feb 2018)

Yo tambien estoy con trigliceridos altos y no me hace nada de gracia, el colesterol es un asusta viejas, pero los trigliceridos me suena mal..

Claro que faltaria ver la naturaleza de estos; una cosa seran los de cadena corta-media y otra los mas largos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2018)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> ¿Eliminamos grasa por sudor y orina? Madre mía qué nivelazo. Entro por aquí de vez en cuando y veo un cacao de teorías y recomendaciones que no deja de sorprenderme.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



No se corte, entre, aun cabe algun tonto mas.

Análisis de cetonas en la orina


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2018)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> ¿Eliminamos grasa por sudor y orina? Madre mía qué nivelazo. Entro por aquí de vez en cuando y veo un cacao de teorías y recomendaciones que no deja de sorprenderme.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



El tonto de las 9 y 11 de la noche.

Explique a todo el floro cuando uno tiene grasa sobrante, como bioquimicamente se deshace de ella.

Pistas:
No nos venga con lo de: ej que hay que comer poquito 
Ej que hay que hacer ejercicio y mucho cardio
Porqué eso no explica nada. 
O es que ustec es de los que se cree que la grasa se evapora así por las buenas.


A ver como sale de esta.


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Solo un comentario. Cuando se lleva años comiendo mierda hace falta un periodo de adaptacion, y no vale hacerlo a medias.
> 
> Durante tres meses haz el tema estricto. Lo unico que no te tiene que preocupar es una paella a la semana. El arroz es inocuo si no lo tomas en exceso.
> 
> ...



¿Dentro de esos procesados a eliminar también entrarían las legumbres? ¿Y el arroz de una vez por semana?


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> ¿Dentro de esos procesados a eliminar también entrarían las legumbres? ¿Y el arroz de una vez por semana?



Las legumbres no son procesadas, pero tampoco conviene abusar. 

Yo lo digo claramente. En mis primeros meses las legumbres absolutamente fuera de la dieta. Ahora años despues simplemente las tomo muy de vez en cuando una o dos veces al mes.

Las legumbres tienen bastantes hidratos muy biodisponibles. Ya lo tenia claro antes pero mas ahora con un familiar diabetico que si las toma se tiene que pinchar mas insulina.

Aqui se trata de dejar descansar el pancreas una temporada y luego ya vas metiendo mas hidratos evitando refinados siempre.

Hidratos buenos para tomar desde el principio: verdura (en cantidad), frutas (una pieza o dos al dia max.), miel, boniatos, calabaza, chirivias, zanahorias, frutos secos, fruta desecada (higos, orejones, ciruelas pasas, etc), arroz (una vez semana).

El resto de hidratos no procesados los dejas para mas adelante y ves como te sientan: 
- Patatas son muy altas en almidon, nunca hay que abusar.
- Legumbres dificil digestion y pueden provocar algun problema intestinal y autoinmune. Como base de la dieta nunca.


----------



## Cazarr (22 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui se trata de dejar descansar el pancreas una temporada y luego ya vas metiendo mas hidratos evitando refinados siempre.



Una duda que tengo yo: cuando estás haciendo ejercicio para ganar volumen, ¿en qué momento se pueden empezar a dejar los hidratos? ¿Cuando alcanzas una forma que tú mismo consideres aceptable?


----------



## 999999999 (23 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las legumbres no son procesadas, pero tampoco conviene abusar.
> 
> Yo lo digo claramente. En mis primeros meses las legumbres absolutamente fuera de la dieta. Ahora años despues simplemente las tomo muy de vez en cuando una o dos veces al mes.
> 
> ...



Si sólo comes ese tipo de hidratos:

- Serás un palo
- No podrás entrenar muy duro, salvo que te pases el día comiendo boniatos


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Si sólo comes ese tipo de hidratos:
> 
> - Serás un palo
> - No podrás entrenar muy duro, salvo que te pases el día comiendo boniatos



Calla ya acomplejado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Feb 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Si sólo comes ese tipo de hidratos:
> 
> - Serás un palo
> - No podrás entrenar muy duro, salvo que te pases el día comiendo boniatos



Lo del concepto 'muy duro' salvo que quieras entrenar en plan profesional te basta y te sobra. Evidentemente ademas el cambio tiene que ir acompañado de una dieta alta en grasa.

Conozco la suficiente gente comiendo asi haciendo ciclismo, incluso un ironman y van como motos. Otra cosa es el tema de que es el maximo de intensidad (en eso no me meto Zapatitos) pero para una practica deportiva normal no necesitas ningun refinado.

Independietemente aqui estamos hablando de salud y de adelgazar, cads cual que coma lo que le de la gana si cree que lo necesita para su deporte.


----------



## PBA (23 Feb 2018)

Que tal son las pipas de girasol? He visto que tienen muy pocos hidratos 7% y bastante grasa 52%, proteina 30%.

615 calorias supongo serán peladas.

Y el aceite de girasol para ensaladas en lugar del de oliva?. Es mas barato y además no se "congela" La temperatura en mi casa está entre 5 y 10 grados todo el invierno.


----------



## Piotr (23 Feb 2018)

Muchos abuelos de 90 y 100 años comieron toda su niñez comidas a base de cereales baratos y legumbres, comían 5 piezas de fruta y verduras AL MES (con suerte), carne de baja calidad nutricional (no comían solomillo precisamente, sino panceta, chorizo y desechos) una vez a la semana, etc. Azúcar puro como lo tomamos hoy, 0 patatero.
Y ahora resulta que los cereales sonel demonio! JA!

La clave está en comer poco:a menos calorias el metabolismo es más lento y el cuerpo se deteriora menos. Evitar comer azúcares simples y grasas refinadas/trans/etc. Evitar todo tipo de alimentos procesados que contengan químicos E-XXX. Y reducir la ingesta de carne a un par de veces a la semana y sustituirla por pescado.

Y punto.

Ni dietas low carb, ni high prots, ni chorradas modernas.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 08:26 ----------




PBA dijo:


> Que tal son las pipas de girasol? He visto que tienen muy pocos hidratos 7% y bastante grasa 52%, proteina 30%.
> 
> 615 calorias supongo serán peladas.
> 
> Y el aceite de girasol para ensaladas en lugar del de oliva?. Es mas barato y además no se "congela" La temperatura en mi casa está entre 5 y 10 grados todo el invierno.



Las pipas son un alimento muy sano, el problema es la sal que llevan. Lo ideal sería comerlas sin sal, pero claro...

Siempre que se pueda hay que usar aceite de oliva. Otra cosa es que su sabor no conjugue bien con el plato o que sus propiedades físicas no sean las mejores como en tu caso. De todos modos, el aceite de girasol es también sano y complemento al de girasol.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2018)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> ¿Eliminamos grasa por sudor y orina? Madre mía qué nivelazo. Entro por aquí de vez en cuando y veo un cacao de teorías y recomendaciones que no deja de sorprenderme.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



_Broadly speaking_, así es.

Para ser totalmente precisos, convertimos la grasa en cuerpos cetónicos, y durante el periodo de adaptación el hígado aún no tiene la medida de nuestras necesidades y produce cuerpos cetónicos en exceso, que SÍ, se eliminan a través del sudor, la orina y el aliento.

De ahí que durante la cetosis (y una lowcarb causa a menudo cetosis intermitente) el sudor, el aliento y la orina huelan fuerte: huelen a acetona de los cuerpos cetónicos en exceso que estamos eliminando por esas vías.

Igual se ha pasado hustec de listo


----------



## Futuroscuro (23 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ah! y por el mismo motivo las dos o tres cervezas semanales (viniendo de 10 ) dejalas durante una temporada mangurrian.
> 
> La cerveza es hidrato puro en vena y ni de coña recuperas tu metabolismo si no la sacas de la dieta unos meses. Si sales tirale al tinto o al verdejo pero sin beberte la botella entera.




Solo un apunte, en el mensaje comenté que una temporada (corta) estuve bebiendo 5 cervezas a lo largo de los 7 días, pero nunca 10, no tolero el alcohol como para beber tanto, por eso no lo he tenido nunca como un problema.


----------



## lost_77 (23 Feb 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Que tal son las pipas de girasol? He visto que tienen muy pocos hidratos 7% y bastante grasa 52%, proteina 30%.
> 
> 615 calorias supongo serán peladas.
> 
> Y el aceite de girasol para ensaladas en lugar del de oliva?. Es mas barato y además no se "congela" La temperatura en mi casa está entre 5 y 10 grados todo el invierno.



Cuanto menos linoleico se tome, mejor. Si va a tomar aceite de girasol, que al menos sea alto oleico.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Muchos abuelos de 90 y 100 años comieron toda su niñez comidas a base de cereales baratos y legumbres, comían 5 piezas de fruta y verduras AL MES (con suerte), carne de baja calidad nutricional (no comían solomillo precisamente, sino panceta, chorizo y desechos) una vez a la semana, etc. Azúcar puro como lo tomamos hoy, 0 patatero.
> Y ahora resulta que los cereales sonel demonio! JA!



Los abuelos de 90 y 100 años comieron toda su niñez a base de CEREALES TRADICIONALES SIN REFINAR.

Durante la posguerra ESTABA PROHIBIDO/FUERTEMENTE RACIONADO EL PAN BLANCO.

El pan que fue la base de la alimentación de los abuelos fue el _pa negre_, que además se hacía con *harina integral de verdad*, es decir, harina molida con su salvado, no harina ultrarrefinada a la que se le añade la fibra después, como ahora.

El problema de la harina de hoy en día es que está ultrarrefinada y ultramolida, de suerte que la superficie específica es astronómica en comparación con la que tendría, por ejemplo, harina de molino tradicional. Eso hace que sea infinitamente más biodisponible, o lo que es lo mismo, que te comes una rebanada de pan y te sube más la glucosa que si te comes una cucharada de azúcar.

Lo de que comían 5 piezas de fruta y verdura al mes será broma: su alimentación eran básicamente pan/patata con verdura de temporada guisada con algo de carne para aderezar (lo que se pudiera).

Y lo de que la panceta o el chorizo y "los desechos" tenga baja calidad nutricional, ya no sé si lo dice en serio o en broma. Precisamente muchos de los problemas de hoy día de deben a que la abundancia nos ha hecho despreciar las partes tal vez menos "nobles", pero las más nutritivas de los animales: hígado, riñón, sesos, tuétano, corteza, oreja, morro, manitas...

...la lista de "desechos" que le dan sopas con honda nutricionalmente a un solomillo no tiene fin. 

Otro día hablamos del *sesgo de supervivencia del más fuerte* en un entorno de pobreza y mortalidad infantil elevada, y de los centenarios que fuman puros a diario.



> La clave está en comer poco:a menos calorias el metabolismo es más lento y el cuerpo se deteriora menos. Evitar comer azúcares simples y grasas refinadas/trans/etc. Evitar todo tipo de alimentos procesados que contengan químicos E-XXX. Y reducir la ingesta de carne a un par de veces a la semana y sustituirla por pescado.
> 
> Y punto.
> 
> Ni dietas low carb, ni high prots, ni chorradas modernas.



Esa es una hipótesis que no coincide en absoluto con la evidencia empírica disponible.

A menos calorías el metabolismo es más lento, eso se lo compro. No veo cómo en un hilo sobre *cómo adelgazar* a alguien le pueda parecer bueno que el metabolismo (¡que representa la parte del león del consumo energético!) se ralentice, pero vale.

¿Pero que por ralentizar el metabolismo el cuerpo se deteriora menos? ¿Eso en qué evidencia lo basa?

Ahora, que hay que evitar los *carbohidratos de alta biodisponibilidad* (esta expresión me encanta, porque creo que da justo en el clavo. No se trata de demonizar los carbos, ni de meter en el mismo saco al trigo moderno y a otros cereales, frutas y verduras. Se trata de que carbo que entre, carbo que tiene que ser *lento de absorber*), las grasas trans (no por su efecto en la obesidad, sino porque son malas para un huevo de cosas) y la química industrial en la medida de lo posible, no se lo discuto.

Sobre la carne, otra vez le puedo llegar a dar la razón, pero con un "depende": depende del origen de la carne, y del origen del pescado.

Me explico, el problema con la carne es que suele ser carne estabulada y engordada con piensos, mientras que en cambio, el pescado suele ser salvaje. Entre otras muchas cosas, eso penaliza el ratio omega 3/omega 6.

Pero si la opción es entre carne estabulada y pescado de piscifactoría, pues entonces no está tan claro que sea mejor el pescado que la carne.

Y del mismo modo, si la carne es de pasto, tampoco tiene por qué ser peor que el pescado salvaje.




> Las pipas son un alimento muy sano, el problema es la sal que llevan. Lo ideal sería comerlas sin sal, pero claro...
> 
> Siempre que se pueda hay que usar aceite de oliva. Otra cosa es que su sabor no conjugue bien con el plato o que sus propiedades físicas no sean las mejores como en tu caso. De todos modos, el aceite de girasol es también sano y complemento al de girasol.



Meh. Las pipas de girasol, vaya que vaya, si son crudas. Lo de la sal, pues según las necesidades de cada cual, en general para los _fat-burners_ la sal no es un problema, al revés.

Pero lo de que el aceite de girasol es sano... pues qué quiere que le diga.

Los procesos industriales de extracción (porque sacar aceite de una pipa por medios mecánicos, como que no) tienen no pocos efectos perniciosos sobre el producto, y la cantidad BRUTAL de omega 6 del aceite de girasol es como para echarse a llorar: salvo que sea alto oleico, *entre el 50 y el 70% del aceite de girasol es omega 6*.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Feb 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> *Nada de azúcar, lo que uso para endulzar los yogures es canela.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 20:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues cuando te hagas los otros es cuando ya puedes tener una referencia para analizar.

Sobre lo de que nunca has tenido colesterol ni triglicéridos eso no es correcto. Lo correcto sería que dijeras que no lo has tenido hasta tu último análisis, pero es que tu anterior análisis según dices es de hace más de 5 años, en ese periodo y más si no te has cuidado mucho las cosas dan muchísimas vueltas. La única manera de saberlo es con análisis en mano y como no te los has hecho hasta ahora todo lo que digas es solo teorizar y no sirve para nada.

Ahora cuando te hagas los siguientes es cuando puedes partir de una base fiable y ver la evolución.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 11:01 ----------




Pablo-BJ dijo:


> *¿Eliminamos grasa por sudor y orina? Madre mía qué nivelazo. Entro por aquí de vez en cuando y veo un cacao de teorías y recomendaciones que no deja de sorprenderme. *



Expón tu teoría de como eliminamos la grasa del organismo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 11:45 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> *Si sólo comes ese tipo de hidratos:
> 
> - Serás un palo
> - No podrás entrenar muy duro, salvo que te pases el día comiendo boniatos*



Son los que suelo comer yo excepto en el caso de que meto algo de copos de avena y salvado de avena y no creo que se me pueda llamar un palo. Tampoco me paso todo el día comiendo boniatos y/o patatas, simplemente los como según mis objetivos tanto en el corto como al largo plazo.

El deporte y sobre todo a nivel aficionado (que es el mío y que yo sepa también el tuyo) es simplemente adaptación y eso no te lo suelen explicar en los gimnasios cormeciales convencionales.

Tampoco me voy a poner un tocho sobre el Principio de Adaptación que este no es el sitio pero al menos un breve resumen.

*Principio de Adaptación* significa que nuestro cuerpo responderá de una forma u otra según el tipo de entrenamiento que realicemos y sus variables (intensidad, volumen, velocida, descanso, etc)

En cada entrenamiento se producen una serie de estímulos y mediante ellos se produce el *Síndrome General de la Adaptación* que relaciona estos estímulos con el estrés. Este estrés no puede ser solo físico sino también mental y/o químico.

El Síndrome General de Adaptación consta de varias fases, a saber:

- *Fase de Choque* Es la que se produce al principio o final de rutina (dependiendo del tipo de rutina) cuando no estamos aún adaptados al tipo de esfuerzo que hemos realizado.

- *Fase de Adaptación* Tras un tiempo realizando un tipo de esfuerzo, el organismo se adapta a él y eso conlleva un aumento del rendimiento. Según el tipo de rutina esto suele ocurrir al principio o medio de la rutina.

- *Fase de Fatiga* Sucede siempre al final cuando se lleva mucho tiempo realizando el mismo tipo de esfuerzo. Basicamente el cuerpo llega a un punto en que no puede reaccionar de modo positivo a un tipo de estímulo porque está completamente adaptado. En esta fase nuestro rendimiento comenzará a bajar y si se insiste en seguir dando el mismo estímulo se producirá el sobrentrenamiento y las lesiones.

Por tanto, la clave siempre está en la buena periodización de tu entrenamiento, una de las cosas en las que más se falla precisamente en los gimnasios.

Hay muchísimos tipos de periodización para la adaptación y en realidad ninguno es mejor que otro y depende de varios factores como tu tipo de deporte, tus objetivos a corto, medio y largo plazo, etc etc.

La que más recomiendo yo personalmente para los levantamientos de fuerza son ciclos de periodización cortos de 4-6 semanas:

1-5 Semanas: Se baja tu peso máximo un 20-30% y se va subiendo paulatinamente cada semana (por ejemplo 70-80-85-90-90) esta fase es de adaptación osease te vas adaptando a un peso para conseguir un aumento de rendimiento.

6º Semana: Se entrena al 100% o más intentando batir todas las marcas anteriores. Esta es la Fase de Choque donde haremos un esfuerzo al que nuestro organismo no está acostumbrado para posteriormente hacer otra Fase de Adaptación donde comenzaremos de nuevo añadiendo el peso que corresponda según la nueva marca lograda. Siendo deportistas naturales y aficionados mi recomendación es que esta fase solo dure una semana. 

Y salvo que se sea deportista competitio tampoco es muy recomendable llegar a la Fase de Fatiga por el gran riesgo de lesión y problemas que eso puede acarrear.

Algunos podrán pensar que entrenar al 70% es poco estímulo y que se va a quedar "enano" pues bien nada más lejos de la realidad porque entrenar al 70% en realidad es un estímulo Fuerte para tus músculos, entrenar por debajo ya supone un estímulo moderado (60%) y por debajo del 40% es ya un estímulo Débil. Por encima del 90% el estímulo ya es Muy Fuerte.

Dicho esto te lo vuelvo a repetir, siempre estás preguntando por todos sitios pero por lo que veo tu comprensión lectora es cero ya que no te quedas con absolutamente nada de lo que te dicen, sin acritud te lo digo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Indignado (23 Feb 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Muchos abuelos de 90 y 100 años comieron toda su niñez comidas a base de cereales baratos y legumbres, comían 5 piezas de fruta y verduras AL MES (con suerte), carne de baja calidad nutricional (no comían solomillo precisamente, sino panceta, chorizo y *desechos*) una vez a la semana, etc.



Soy tan buen tío que acepto quedarme con los desechos


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Feb 2018)

comer solo la parte magra es refinar la carne, comer la fruta sin piel es refinar la fruta, etc.

hay que comer natural, sin refinar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Feb 2018)

Hoy he estado en el Mercadona, el salmón salvaje congelado pone que es del pacífico noroeste, ¿eso no es la costa de Alaska y Canadá? Quizá por eso no pone Alaska porque son aguas de más países e inlcuso internacioles, o sea, de nadie, no sé...ienso:

Noroeste del Pacífico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







No parece Fukusima...


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2018)

Dietas que dan la mayoría de médicos.
Aguacates no, pero galletas sí.
Coca cola esporádicamente, pero cocos, no.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dietas que dan la mayoría de médicos.
> Aguacates no, pero galletas sí.
> Coca cola esporádicamente, pero cocos, no.



Joder que putada de consejos

Parece un compendio de lobbies para que ninguno se de por ofendido.

Cereales, leche y que no falte la cerveza 

Y son tan subnormales que aun le estan dando vueltas a las grasas saturadas y quitan coco, pato y ganso. Que deben de ser de las grasas de mejor calidad que existen. Y la mantequilla y el tocino es el demonio.

Y ya de ridiculo poner mejor leche desnatada, peor semidesnatada y prohibida la mantequilla. Pero que mierda de logica tiene eso?? Edit. Ya lo veo, de nuevo la grasa saturada.


----------



## Indignado (24 Feb 2018)

Aparte de las típicas paridas :

Atún en lata aconsejable ,sardinas en lata ocasional ,huevas de pescado desaconsejado

Pato y ganso desaconsejado 

vino y cerveza aconsejable,bebidas azucaradas ocasional ,bebidas con chocalate desaconsejado

¿WTF? :: ¿Alguien entiende la lógica de esta gente?


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2018)

Indignado dijo:


> Aparte de las típicas paridas :
> 
> Atún en lata aconsejable ,sardinas en lata ocasional ,huevas de pescado desaconsejado
> 
> ...



Ahora que me fijo, abajo pone REvista Española de Cardiología. 
Vamos, que imagino que lo que quiere esta gente es trabajo ::


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el Mercadona, el salmón salvaje congelado pone que es del pacífico noroeste, ¿eso no es la costa de Alaska y Canadá? Quizá por eso no pone Alaska porque son aguas de más países e inlcuso internacioles, o sea, de nadie, no sé...ienso:
> 
> Noroeste del Pacífico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



eso es el pacifico noreste, el noroeste es japon.


----------



## MAUSER (24 Feb 2018)

Ayer estuve con un amigo de 40 años. Me contó que tenía un problema de eruptar gases de la digestión y algún otro más, pero esto no es lo que venía a decir. Fuimos a comprar comida en el mercarroña y bueno yo mis ensaladas, calabacín, almendras, etc. 
Pero cogí cinco latas de hígado de bacalao ahumado en su propio aceite (cada lata me dura tres o cuatro días)... y va y me dice, eso no tiene que ser muy bueno porque lleva mucha grasa... Y le dije, y el donunts de chocolate que te acabas de comer, es mejor?.
Simplemente un detalle de como nos están educando alimenticiamente... que un Donuts es bueno y el hígado de bacalao es el demonio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Feb 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso es el pacifico noreste, el noroeste es japon.



Pues es la foto de la wiki cuando pones Noroeste de Pacífico... sigue el enlace y la verás.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues es la foto de la wiki cuando pones Noroeste de Pacífico... sigue el enlace y la verás.



no te digo que no, pero el este está a la derecha y el oeste a la izquierda mirando al norte.

es el pacifico en el noroeste según el punto de vista usano.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues es la foto de la wiki cuando pones Noroeste de Pacífico... sigue el enlace y la verás.





Incorrezto dijo:


> no te digo que no, pero el este está a la derecha y el oeste a la izquierda mirando al norte.
> 
> es el pacifico en el noroeste según el punto de vista usano.



Pues sí es confuso el término. Pero vamos, a mí me dices 'noroeste' (norte+oeste) del Pacífico y también pienso en Asia y Japón.

Tirando de Wiki:







... casi que más de lo mismo. Si lo cogemos un poco con pinzas, dividiendo el Pacífico en dos entre izquierda y derecha la costa de Alaska sí quedaría un poquito más a la izquierda (oeste) que a la derecha (este). Pero vamos... por poquito. ienso:


----------



## fmc (24 Feb 2018)

Zonas FAO...






Para mi noroeste es 61. Como dice Incorrezto, la imagen de wikipedia debe de ser quizás traducción del noroeste de la zona Pacífico de EEUU

Por cierto, en el Aldi en Alemania 20€ el salvaje de Alaska, y unos 23-24€ el BIO

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 18:33 ----------

PD: Aún más claro...
FAO Fisheries & Aquaculture Major fishing area,
*PACIFIC, NORTHWEST (Major Fishing Area 61) *


----------



## MAUSER (24 Feb 2018)

West es oeste, de ahí viene cinematográficamente hablando "western" por peli del oeste.

Las zonas mas jodidas por tema de contaminación de Fukusima son la FAO 61 y 71. Mucho pescado llega de allí. Compré una vez gambas peladas y venían de la zona 61, esto es muy usual. No entiendo como no lo advierten las autoridades.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 19:15 ----------








Zona Pacifico nor*oeste*, 61.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues sí es confuso el término. Pero vamos, a mí me dices 'noroeste' (norte+oeste) del Pacífico y también pienso en Asia y Japón.
> 
> Tirando de Wiki:
> 
> ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Feb 2018)

Si ponemos el Pacífico como referente el noroeste es evidentemente la costa japonesa, contaminación a tope. Si ponemos como referencia un típico mapa occidental la costa del noroeste tomaría como referencia la costa oeste de los USA, Canadá y Alaska. Joder, me cago en la puta. Hay que mirar requetebien, pero me temo que al precio que va el salmón ese en el mercadona va a ser Fukusima de los cojones. Tengo que mirar bien otra vez si pone lo de área 61, eso lo dejaría clarinete.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 19:31 ----------

Y otra cosa, la wiki es incorrecta porque noroeste del pacífico significa, gracias a la preposición "de" (pertenencia) que hablan de la costa noroeste tomando como referencia el Pacífico, ergo la foto es incorrecta. Habría que ver si Mercadona etiqueta con esta equivocación o simplemente se aprovecha de ella. Estamos ante industria alimenticia, con estos psicópatas nada es casual.


----------



## Indignado (24 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el Mercadona, el salmón salvaje congelado pone que es del *pacífico noroeste*,



No , en la etiqueta pone *nordeste* , aunque no esta marcada la zona FAO (o yo no la se ver)


----------



## Cazarr (24 Feb 2018)

Entonces... a falta de confirmación de la confirmación ("área 61") parece que el salmón salvaje del Mercadona también es mierda. Me gustaría saber cuánta pasta (o cuántas amenazas) se mueve tras las cortinas para que las autoridades no adviertan de esto.

Hay que ir con cuidado incluso con la etiqueta "salmón salvaje", *¿pero y "de Alaska"?* Supongo que si especifica que es de Alaska no hay riesgo, ¿no?

Sólo se me ocurre el salmón del Aldi (que dijisteis que lleva azúcar) y el que puse de la web Gourmetcasa.com.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entonces... a falta de confirmación de la confirmación ("área 61") parece que el salmón salvaje del Mercadona también es mierda. Me gustaría saber cuánta pasta (o cuántas amenazas) se mueve tras las cortinas para que las autoridades no adviertan de esto.
> 
> Hay que ir con cuidado incluso con la etiqueta "salmón salvaje", *¿pero y "de Alaska"?* Supongo que si especifica que es de Alaska no hay riesgo, ¿no?
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre el salmón del Aldi (que dijisteis que lleva azúcar) y el que puse de la web Gourmetcasa.com.



Pasadle un contador geiger y salis de dudas


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2018)

karlos, Smiling Jack, mauser etc....y los que controláis un montón os quiero mostrar algo

leyendo leyendo he descubierto a este chico que lo está petando, es muy agresivo pero los resultados en la gente son increibles
lo malo está en inglés. no es nada nuevo nada de hidratos y el snake juice que te ayuda en el ayuno 48 horas.

Snake Diet| Fasting Focused Lifestyle
HOW TO MIX SNAKE JUICE. - YouTube

el tio da caña y te llama gordo pero los cambios en la gente son flipantes. 
yo de inglés ni papa


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Feb 2018)

Indignado dijo:


> No , en la etiqueta pone *nordeste* , aunque no esta marcada la zona FAO (o yo no la se ver)



Yo en el mismo Mercadona la miré y ponía noroeste...

---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 19:23 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entonces... a falta de confirmación de la confirmación ("área 61") parece que el salmón salvaje del Mercadona también es mierda. Me gustaría saber cuánta pasta (o cuántas amenazas) se mueve tras las cortinas para que las autoridades no adviertan de esto.
> 
> Hay que ir con cuidado incluso con la etiqueta "salmón salvaje", *¿pero y "de Alaska"?* Supongo que si especifica que es de Alaska no hay riesgo, ¿no?
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre el salmón del Aldi (que dijisteis que lleva azúcar) y el que puse de la web Gourmetcasa.com.



Yo suelo comprar el ahumado salvaje de Alaska que venden en Alcampo... espero que no sea mentira...


----------



## Usersiter (26 Feb 2018)

Comida insana en las máquinas de


----------



## angek (26 Feb 2018)

sada dijo:


> karlos, Smiling Jack, mauser etc....y los que controláis un montón os quiero mostrar algo
> 
> leyendo leyendo he descubierto a este chico que lo está petando, es muy agresivo pero los resultados en la gente son increibles
> lo malo está en inglés. no es nada nuevo nada de hidratos y el snake juice que te ayuda en el ayuno 48 horas.
> ...



Bueno. 

Si bien las formas y el montaje son de vender aceite de serpiente en lugar de zumo, no es una propuesta extremadamente desquiciada. 

La keto de toalavida, pero enfocándose más en el ayuno que en la dieta y la receta de la bebida ésa para que no te quedes tieso de sales. 

Además, el notas parece que se financia sólo con merchandising y lo que propone es muy barato.

Intenta desmontar el café Bulletproof de Dave Asprey y las cetonas que se venden. Además indica acertadamente que, incluso con dieta keto, hay una respuesta insulínica. 

Tengo que leerlo y escucharlo mejor. Con menos prejuicios (y juicios) hacia el ayuno que yo. Además, apoya el dry fasting y otras corrientes que ya me parecen demasiado radicales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Feb 2018)

¿Qué cojones es el dry fasting? ¿Ayuno seco? ¿ni agua? qué barbaridad!


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es el dry fasting? ¿Ayuno seco? ¿ni agua? qué barbaridad!



Pues un Ramadán de toa la vida...


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Feb 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones es el dry fasting? ¿Ayuno seco? ¿ni agua? qué barbaridad!



Pues no es la primera vez que paso 20 horas de ayuno y no me acuerdo de beber agua.

Miento, si cuento el cafe americano por la mañana, pero luego son 10 horas sin beber porque no tengo sensacion de sed.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Feb 2018)

La Meteo que viene: EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 13:21 ----------

«La pirámide alimenticia es un despropósito de arriba a abajo»


----------



## sada (26 Feb 2018)

angek dijo:


> Bueno.
> 
> Si bien las formas y el montaje son de vender aceite de serpiente en lugar de zumo, no es una propuesta extremadamente desquiciada.
> 
> ...




hay grupos en face de gente que sube fotos, y bajan y su cuerpo como que cambia 

Snake Diet Motivation

Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Feb 2018)

sada dijo:


> karlos, Smiling Jack, mauser etc....y los que controláis un montón os quiero mostrar algo
> 
> leyendo leyendo he descubierto a este chico que lo está petando, es muy agresivo pero los resultados en la gente son increibles
> lo malo está en inglés. no es nada nuevo nada de hidratos y el snake juice que te ayuda en el ayuno 48 horas.
> ...



Mi primera impresión es que este tío es 70% Dr. Fung y 30% sargento de regulares.

Prácticamente todo lo que dice podría estar sacado de la página de IDM: recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina vía ayuno, vinagre de manzana, la guarrería esa del snake juice que no es más que una forma de asegurarse estar correctamente mineralizado, ayunar más para adelgazar más, y cuando comas, comer LCHF/keto con mucha verdura para evitar el estreñimiento.

Difiere en un par de cosas de lo que recomienda Fung:

1.- recomienda quitarse el café, el cacao, el té y cualquier tipo de fuente de cafeína, porque eleva el cortisol y puede afectar a los ciclos de sueño. Pero yo diría que su análisis peca de unidimensional al quedarse sólo con "lo malo" y no comparar el efecto total. Por ejemplo, el cacao tiene cafeína y teobromina que elevan el cortisol, sí, pero también tiene epicatequinas que mejoran la respuesta antiinflamatoria del cuerpo frente al cortisol, de suerte que indirectamente causan niveles más bajos de cortisol. 

2.- recomienda ayunos secos, que el doctor considera *peligrosos* sin estricto control médico, y que en todo caso son trampas al solitario: se pierde cantidad de peso y volumen porque te quedas _amojamao_, pero los _pros_ sabemos que adelgazar es *perder grasa*, y lo demás, humo y espejos

3.- su plan se basa en la motivación y en aguantar contra viento y marea, cuando *LA PRIMERA REGLA DE FUNG DEL AYUNO ES "SI TE ENCUENTRAS MAL, PARA"*. Hay testimonios de gente que se marea, se desmaya y vomita durante los ayunos. Eso me parece un disparate total.

Para terminar, tres cosas que me chirrían del tipo. La primera, los modales de sargento chusquero. La segunda, que me juego una mano con ustedes a que el 99% de lo que "vende" no lo ha descubierto él, pero no hace referencia a sus fuentes. Y la tercera, que hace afirmaciones que te tienes que creer y ya, en vez de explicarlas para que las entiendas.

Por lo demás, mucho mejor que el 99,99% de los _smokesellers_ de las dietas milagro habituales.


----------



## Saryon (27 Feb 2018)

Unas dudicas que tras leer este hilo completo y medio del otro todavía tengo:

- Qué opináis de cocinar con alcohol? Vino, brandy...el alcohol se evapora en su mayor parte pero supongo que se conservarán azúcares.

- La leche de coco de lata (la lidl por ejemplo lleva Coco 82%, agua, estabilizante: carboximetil celulosa sódica (E-466), emulgente: diglicéridos de ácidos grasos (E-471), espesante: goma xantana (E-415))

- Algún edulcorante recomendado? Yo no gasto pero mi mujer si y para algún postre esporádico podría necesitarlo. La stevia no consigo encontrar una que no tenga mil mierdas añadidas. He leído que el xilitol tiene mejor indice glucémico que la miel.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> *Unas dudicas que tras leer este hilo completo y medio del otro todavía tengo:
> 
> - Qué opináis de cocinar con alcohol? Vino, brandy...el alcohol se evapora en su mayor parte pero supongo que se conservarán azúcares.
> 
> ...



1 - El alcohol desaparece en su mayoría si cocinas a fuego muy lento (unas tres horas) si cocinas rápido la mayor parte se queda ahi. Los azúcares está claro que se quedan ahí.

2 - *Carboximetil celulosa sódica* - Fibra sintética que utilizan como espesante. No hay ningún estudio ahora mismo sobre su peligrosidad a medio o largo plazo. 

*Diglicéridos de ácidos grasos * - Emulsionante natural que suele ser transgénico. En ratones se ha comprobado que aumenta el tamaño de hígado y riñones y una mala asimilación de los ácidos grasos. No se han hecho estudios en humanos.

*Goma Xantana* - Un espesante sintético muy utilizado. Puede provocar inflamación abdominal incluso a dosis muy bajas, en dosis más altas te vas literalmente por la pata abajo. Probablemente es la culpable de muchas de estas diarreas de origen desconocido que todos hemos sufrido alguna vez. Yo la evitaría todo lo posible.

- Sobre los edulcorantes en mi casa cuando tenemos de allá para cuando un caprichito utilizamos azúcar moreno y/o sacarina. Como la cantidad que echamos suele ser ridícula ya que no nos lo podríamos ni comer si echamos más pues tampoco es mucho problema eso para nosotros. 

Sobre el xilitol. actualmente es la moda y te lo venden como el edulcorante definitivo, seguro y blablablabla...yo ya soy perro viejo y por tanto muy escéptico con este tipo de afirmaciones, todavía recuerdo por ejemplo cuando la fructosa era la solución definitiva para los diabéticos o también la sacarina, el tabaco lo recomendaban los médicos para por ejemplo el mal aliento (no, aunque lo parezca no es broma) el salmón y el aceite de oliva producían ataques al corazón, etc etc etc.

Al final te das cuenta que muchas de las afirmaciones que se hacen son por puro marketing o negocio, por ejemplo lo del malvado aceite de oliva solo fué una estrategia de Estados Unidos para intentar colocar sus grandes excedentes de aceites de soja, maiz, girasol, cacahuete, etc etc y que aquí contó con la ayuda del gobierno español que a través del Ministerio de Sanidad presionó a los médicos para que recomendaran a sus pacientes que eliminaran el aceite de oliva porque aumentaba el colesterol y el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares.

El xilitol se lleva conociendo desde el Siglo XIX pero practicamente no se ha estudiado nada sobre él y no se sabe apenas nada de sus efectos a largo plazo sobre el cuerpo humano. Y no deja de ser un azúcar así que en mayor o menor grado no deja de tener los mismos efectos que los demás azúcares.

Resumiendo, yo sinceramente y ya puestos preferiría ponerle azúcar moreno que otras historias porque al menos el azúcar moreno ya se conoce de sobra y sabes bien lo que te metes. Y el azúcar es azúcar y nada puede sustituir al azúcar, lo único que podría sustituirlo es....el azúcar.

Saludos.


----------



## MAUSER (27 Feb 2018)

Episodio #1357 Maltrato a niños con cajitas de colores - YouTube


----------



## Max Aub (27 Feb 2018)

El mundo de la dietetica esta siendo asaltados por magufos neofascistas que afirman que hay que comer mucha carne y grasa saturada para adelgazar y estar sanos cuando ya se ha demostrado que una dieta alta en vegetales es mas beneficiosa.A quien quereis engañar?


----------



## Cazarr (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El mundo de la dietetica esta siendo asaltados por magufos neofascistas que afirman que hay que comer mucha carne y grasa saturada para adelgazar y estar sanos cuando ya se ha demostrado que una dieta alta en vegetales es mas beneficiosa.A quien quereis engañar?



Alta en grasas saludables... alta en verduras... lo que quieras, pero este hilo va de comer *sin azúcar ni harinas* y al parecer a todos les ha funcionado para mejor. Si quieres comer tú espaguetis todos los días adelante.

A pastar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El mundo de la dietetica esta siendo asaltados por magufos neofascistas que afirman que hay que comer mucha carne y grasa saturada para adelgazar y estar sanos cuando ya se ha demostrado que una dieta alta en vegetales es mas beneficiosa.A quien quereis engañar?



El vegano de las 3.15h pasa puntual a soltar su religión...


----------



## Saryon (27 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1 - El alcohol desaparece en su mayoría si cocinas a fuego muy lento (unas tres horas) si cocinas rápido la mayor parte se queda ahi. Los azúcares está claro que se quedan ahí.
> 
> 2 - *Carboximetil celulosa sódica* - Fibra sintética que utilizan como espesante. No hay ningún estudio ahora mismo sobre su peligrosidad a medio o largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder zapatitos. El resumen sería tratar de evitar las tres cosas, correcto?

Qué alternativa recomendáis a la leche de coco para hacer curry? Nata? 

Por otra parte cuando hablas de azúcar moreno te refieres a lo que ahora llaman panela, no? Porque el azúcar moreno que suelen vender por ahí es azúcar blanquilla menos molido y tintado.

En cuanto al xilitol lo anoté porque vi que Frank Suárez, al que soléis citar por aquí, es el que más recomendaba (alega que es de los pocos edulcorantes, junto a la stevia, que no le han frenado la bajada a ninguno de sus clientes).


----------



## Rauxa (27 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El mundo de la dietetica esta siendo asaltados por magufos neofascistas que afirman que hay que comer mucha carne y grasa saturada para adelgazar y estar sanos cuando ya se ha demostrado que una dieta alta en vegetales es mas beneficiosa.A quien quereis engañar?



En otro hilo decías que Ancel Keys era tu referente. 
Sus estudios ya han sido refutados. Mira algun estudio del S.XXI y lo verás.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> *Gracias por responder zapatitos. El resumen sería tratar de evitar las tres cosas, correcto?
> 
> Qué alternativa recomendáis a la leche de coco para hacer curry? Nata?
> 
> ...



No, me refiero al azúcar moreno, la panela es azúcar crudo cristalizado solo por evaporación osease sin ningún tipo de refinamiento, el moreno es azúcar crudo pero lo han refinado minimamente para retirar alguna impureza. La panela aporta más vitaminas y minerales que el moreno pero es todavía más caro, para consumo muy esporádico como hago yo no me merece la pena la diferencia.

El azúcar moreno real no creo que lo vayas a encontrar en ningún supermercado, yo lo compro cuando subo a ver a la familia y por un kilo me hincan 5 euros pero como lo uso muy poquito me merece la pena. En Internet si lo venden pero también hay mucho listo que te da gato por liebre. La única manera es comprarlo y hacerle la prueba de disolverlo en agua, si lo mueves y se queda marrón oscuro es moreno, si lo mueves y se va volviendo blanco te han estafado y es azúcar blanquilla mezclada con melaza. Aunque generalmente esto suele ocurrir en grandes superficies, en sitios menos comerciales si te dan lo que pides.

Ahora mismo en la industria alimentaria hay incluso más adulteración del producto final que en la venta de droga callejera y no lo digo en broma y no es una exageración. Te dan azúcar blanca por azúcar moreno, te dan agua azucarada y coloreada por miel, te dan harina blanca con fibra y germen de trigo por harina integral, te dan mezclas de aceites baratos por aceite de oliva, te dan azúcar y serrín por café, te dan plomo y cromo por azafrán, te dan leche en polvo por leche infantil, te dan plástico por tranchetes, te dan plástico y resina por arroz, te dan hojas de olivo y zumaque en polvo por orégano, te dan césped y maleza por te, te dan...

Hay que tener ya más cuidado comprando alimentos en ciertos sitios que todos sabemos que comprando droga, suena exagerado pero no exagero ni muchísimo menos.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> hacerle la prueba de disolverlo en agua, si lo mueves y se queda marrón oscuro es moreno, si lo mueves y se va volviendo blanco te han estafado y es azúcar blanquilla mezclada con melaza.



Eso lo descubrí yo accidentalmente hace muchos años al echar lo que yo creía era azúcar moreno en agua y ver para mi sorpresa que se volvía blanca. :8: Y era una marca famosa (no recuerdo cuál, pero quizá Azucarera Española).

Da igual, hace mucho que no endulzo nada, así que, que les jodan.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 01:41 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> El *xilitol* se lleva conociendo desde el Siglo XIX pero practicamente no se ha estudiado nada sobre él y no se sabe apenas nada de sus efectos a largo plazo sobre el cuerpo humano. *Y no deja de ser un azúcar* así que en mayor o menor grado no deja de tener los mismos efectos que los demás azúcares.



No es un azúcar, sino un polialcohol, y un polialcohol no es un alcohol, sino un compuesto diferente con propiedades diferentes a las de los azúcares y a las de los alcoholes.

Los polialcoholes son moléculas simples, así que no tienen ningún misterio en cuanto a sus efectos:

Xilitol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Saryon (28 Feb 2018)

qbit dijo:


> No es un azúcar, sino un polialcohol, y un polialcohol no es un alcohol, sino un compuesto diferente con propiedades diferentes a las de los azúcares y a las de los alcoholes.
> 
> Los polialcoholes son moléculas simples, así que no tienen ningún misterio en cuanto a sus efectos:
> 
> Xilitol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Pero en conclusión mejor esto o el azúcar moreno? Solo lo utiliza mi mujer y en pequeña cantidad, por lo que la diferencia de precio tampoco me va a sacar de pobre. 
Conocéis algún sitio donde se pueda conseguir stevia de verdad?


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (28 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> No, me refiero al azúcar moreno, la panela es azúcar crudo cristalizado solo por evaporación osease sin ningún tipo de refinamiento, el moreno es azúcar crudo pero lo han refinado minimamente para retirar alguna impureza. La panela aporta más vitaminas y minerales que el moreno pero es todavía más caro, para consumo muy esporádico como hago yo no me merece la pena la diferencia.
> 
> El azúcar moreno real no creo que lo vayas a encontrar en ningún supermercado, yo lo compro cuando subo a ver a la familia y por un kilo me hincan 5 euros pero como lo uso muy poquito me merece la pena. En Internet si lo venden pero también hay mucho listo que te da gato por liebre. *La única manera es comprarlo y hacerle la prueba de disolverlo en agua, si lo mueves y se queda marrón oscuro es moreno, si lo mueves y se va volviendo blanco te han estafado y es azúcar blanquilla mezclada con melaza. *Aunque generalmente esto suele ocurrir en grandes superficies, en sitios menos comerciales si te dan lo que pides.
> 
> ...



:::: qué fuerte, cómo nos la dan... es increíble :ouch:


----------



## bizarre (28 Feb 2018)

Yo en casa tengo xilytol de abedul, se usa poco pero nos gusta, mi marido toma el café con una cucharadita, así que dura bastante,comemos sin azúcares ni harinas desde hace tiempo, el año pasado dejó de fumar y no engordó ni un kilo, yo lo puedo usar alguna vez para postres, el eritritol también está rico


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Feb 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El mundo de la dietetica esta siendo asaltados por magufos neofascistas que afirman que hay que comer mucha carne y grasa saturada para adelgazar y estar sanos cuando ya se ha demostrado que una dieta alta en vegetales es mas beneficiosa.A quien quereis engañar?



*Magufo neofascista:* dícese de todo aquel que no cree en verdades reveladas por los supuestos expertos supuestamente neutrales y decide tratar de sacar sus propias conclusiones de las TONELADAS DE DATOS que hay disponibles para analizar, y de sus propias experiencias personales.

Estos neofascistas se caracterizan por *no tratar de imponer sus ideas a nadie* y *respaldar sus postulados con argumentos y evidencia empírica*, lo cual constituye un *inaceptable acto de opresión fascista* hacia aquellos que* están en su derecho de no querer pensar*, y a los cuales los argumentos racionales les producen *incomodidad intelectual y socavamiento de los fundamentos de su fe.*



Coñas aparte, aquí ya se ha dicho hasta la saciedad que el tema es huir de la "comida" industrial y aumentar el consumo de grasa saludable, cosa que se puede hacer igual de bien dándose al chuletón de buey de pasto, al salmón salvaje y a la manteca de cerdo bellotero, que dedicándose en cuerpo y alma a trasegar nabos, espárragos, calabacines, berenjenas, plátanos y cualquier otro vegetal alimenticio, sea o no faliforme.

Que a menudo entra algún extraviado a tratar de convencernos de que el problema no son las harinas, los azúcares y la mierda industrial, sino comer bichos, pese a que ellos mismos (por si acaso, como la apuesta de Pascal) no tocan la mierda industrial ni con un palo (y los que sí, no constituyen ni mucho menos paradigma de esbeltez apolínea y salud rebosante).

Mirusté, _for you the fat bitch_. Usted siga con sus verduritas, que yo seguiré con mi mantequilla, mi queso de oveja, mis anchoas y mi jamón de jabugo, a ver quién dura más.

Usted seguirá con que su salud se debe a comer principalmente vegetales, y yo con que se debe a otras cosas que ha dejado de comer, y *hasta puede que ambos tengamos parte de razón*.

Y mientras tanto, cuanta más gente se convenza de que la carne es mala-malísima y que la grasa es el demonio, más carne y más grasa para mí.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2018)

qbit dijo:


> *No es un azúcar, sino un polialcohol, y un polialcohol no es un alcohol, sino un compuesto diferente con propiedades diferentes a las de los azúcares y a las de los alcoholes.
> 
> Los polialcoholes son moléculas simples, así que no tienen ningún misterio en cuanto a sus efectos:
> 
> Xilitol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*



Los polialcoholes no dejan de ser glúcidos, por algo los llaman azúcares alcohólicos. Yo nunca he probado el xilitol al menos conscientemente pero si "sustituye" al azúcar es porque no deja de ser un azúcar.

Que el xilitol en principio no eleve los niveles glucémicos a mí no me dice nada, la fructosa tampoco lo hace, por eso te la recomendaban en todos sitios hace pocos años y mira ahora.

Muchísima gente se tira toda su existencia buscando como sustituir el azúcar consiguiendo sus beneficios placenteros pero no sus efectos secundarios y eso en principio es imposible. Es como intentar buscar los efectos de la heroina en otra sustancia pero sin los efectos secundarios. La puedes sustituir con morfina, naloxona, naltrexona, tebaina, petidina, etorfina, etc etc pero sus efectos mayores o menores son muy similares y por tanto también sus efectos secundarios.

El único "sustituto" a la heroina es la metadona pero tampoco funciona de la misma manera porque te quita el síndrome de abstinencia pero no te da los efectos placenteros de la heroina ni de los demás opiáceos y por tanto solo funciona si el yonqui está dispuesto a renunciar a los efectos "benéficos" de la heroina. Es como si en vez de azúcar le echas canela, no es lo mismo ni de coña pero como no quieres ya más azúcar pues te conformas y para delante.

Pues lo mismo será el xilitol, si realmente endulza la comida que te comes de una manera similar al azúcar (que no lo se) pues es porque es un azúcar o muy similar. Y si es un azúcar o un similar en mayor o menor medida además de sus beneficios tendrá también sus contraindicaciones. 

Intentar venderme como hace la industria alimentaria que una sustancia tiene los mismos beneficios que otra sustancia pero sin sus efectos secundarios es tomarme por un gañán porque eso en principio es algo totalmente imposible y jamás lo he visto en mi vida. Y yo de gañán aunque a veces lo parezca, tengo poquito.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Feb 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> En otro hilo decías que Ancel Keys era tu referente.
> Sus estudios ya han sido refutados. Mira algun estudio del S.XXI y lo verás.



Mas que refutados, se habla directamente de estudios manipulados. 

Estudio 22 paises y fue quitando los que no cuadraban con lo 'que queria vender' y lo tituló 'estudio de los siete paises'... con dos cojones::

Evidentemente el resto de paises no cuadraban con su hipotesis lipidica, pero como habia que demonizar a la grasa para vender cereales cogio la tijera y joder al personal con famosa piramide de la OMS.

Luego el ministerio de agricultura de EEUU se encargo de darle bombo a dichoso estudio y a vender hectareas de trigo y maiz como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## boogie boom (28 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los polialcoholes no dejan de ser glúcidos, por algo los llaman azúcares alcohólicos. Yo nunca he probado el xilitol al menos conscientemente pero si "sustituye" al azúcar es porque no deja de ser un azúcar.
> 
> Que el xilitol en principio no eleve los niveles glucémicos a mí no me dice nada, la fructosa tampoco lo hace, por eso te la recomendaban en todos sitios hace pocos años y mira ahora.
> 
> ...



¿De veras crees que cuando algo es dulce ya tiene que tener unos efectos parecidos al azúcar? ¿Por poner un ejemplo, la estevia natural, que es muchísimo más dulce?

Porque yo no, no lo creo. Cada endulzante tiene sus cualidades en sabor y muy distintos efectos en el organismo.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> *¿De veras crees que cuando algo es dulce ya tiene que tener unos efectos parecidos al azúcar? ¿Por poner un ejemplo, la estevia natural, que es muchísimo más dulce?
> 
> Porque yo no, no lo creo. Cada endulzante tiene sus cualidades en sabor y muy distintos efectos en el organismo.*



No, yo lo que creo es que mirando las sustancias aisladas de la estevia que le dan su dulzor todas son de la familia de los azúcares y los glucósidos. Y a mí por lo menos me cuesta bastante creer que sustancias que sean de la misma familia no tengan en mayor o menor medida efectos similares.

La mayor parte del sabor dulce de la estevia se lo dan según parece un glúcido (esteviosida) y un glucósido (rebaudiosida A) y ya digo que me cuesta muchísimo creer que algo que en definitiva y por sus componentes es similar al azúcar común, solo se va a comportar como el azúcar común en lo bueno (dar dulzor) pero no en nada de lo malo (efectos secundarios)

Cada X tiempo aparece alguien con una cosa de estas que es la solución definitiva para los que quieren seguir con el placer del dulce y el azúcar pero sin ningún efecto secundario y ahora le ha tocado a la estevia que ya adelanto que no va a ser la solución a ningún problema como tampoco lo fueron los demás descubrimientos sustitutos del azúcar anteriores porque en la naturaleza dudo muchísimo que se vaya a encontrar algo que funcione como el azúcar y no te haga nada dañino. Pero cada cual es libre de creer lo que quiera.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los polialcoholes no dejan de ser glúcidos, por algo los llaman azúcares alcohólicos. Yo nunca he probado el xilitol al menos conscientemente pero si "sustituye" al azúcar es porque no deja de ser un azúcar.



Ya lo he explicado. No es un azúcar ni es un alcohol. Y sustituye al azúcar porque sirve para endulzar.

De hecho, una molécula química, la que sea, al cambiar su forma espacial cambia sus propiedades macroscópicas. Por ejemplo, las proteínas de un huevo al calentarse se retuercen, cambiando de estado líquido a sólido y cambiando de color aunque su composición sigue siendo la misma.



zapatitos dijo:


> Que el xilitol en principio no eleve los niveles glucémicos a mí no me dice nada, la fructosa tampoco lo hace, por eso te la recomendaban en todos sitios hace pocos años y mira ahora.



La fructosa es un azúcar; los polialcoholes no.



zapatitos dijo:


> Pues lo mismo será el xilitol, si realmente endulza la comida que te comes de una manera similar al azúcar (que no lo se) pues es porque es un azúcar o muy similar.



Y vuelta la burra al trigo. :XX:

O sea, que si endulza es porque es un azúcar o similar. )

Si algo es blanco también ha de ser azúcar o similar. Pero la harina es blanca, y la sal también, y no son similares al azúcar a pesar de compartir la propiedad visual de la blancura. Pues lo mismo sucede con la propiedad gustativa del dulzor, que puede haber sustancias diferentes que la tengan. Que no es tan difícil de entender.



zapatitos dijo:


> Y si es un azúcar o un similar en mayor o menor medida además de sus beneficios tendrá también sus contraindicaciones.



Sus contraindicaciones es que puede tener efectos laxantes si se toma en grandes cantidades, (lo cual a mí no me parece algo malo realmente). Las contraindicaciones del azúcar son otras, y las de los alcoholes otras.



zapatitos dijo:


> Intentar venderme como hace la industria alimentaria que una sustancia tiene los mismos beneficios que otra sustancia pero sin sus efectos secundarios



Pues es la cosa más habitual en la industria alimentaria y nada raro así que no sé de qué te sorprendes: Venderte productos con los mismos beneficios que otros productos (los beneficios que interesan a la industria y al consumidor que sólo se guía por las cualidades organolépticas: sabor, textura, olor, color, etc.), pero sin sus efectos secundarios.... *teniendo otros efectos secundarios distintos, claro*: Los de los colorantes, antiapelmazantes, espesantes, conservantes, etc. Unos más inocuos y otros más perjudiciales.



zapatitos dijo:


> es tomarme por un gañán porque eso en principio es algo totalmente imposible y jamás lo he visto en mi vida. Y yo de gañán aunque a veces lo parezca, tengo poquito.



La inteligencia es la cosa mejor repartida que existe: Todo el mundo presume de la que tiene.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Feb 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Ya lo he explicado. No es un azúcar ni es un alcohol. Y sustituye al azúcar porque sirve para endulzar.
> 
> De hecho, una molécula química, la que sea, al cambiar su forma espacial cambia sus propiedades macroscópicas. Por ejemplo, las proteínas de un huevo al calentarse se retuercen, cambiando de estado líquido a sólido y cambiando de color aunque su composición sigue siendo la misma.
> 
> ...



Pues yo voy a romper una lanza por Zapatitos

Para empezar tiene parte de razon... todos, todos los endulzantes tienen una respuesta insulinica.

Eso de inicio, sin hablar de toxicidades, no es lo ideal. Te metes un producto con cero hidratos que provoca respuesta insulinica lo que provoca un descenso de glucosa en sangre.

Eso lleva aparejado otro efecto que es aparicion de hambre. Despues del hambre artificial ya sabemos lo que viene...ganas de consumir hidratos. Y despues...señores queriendo adelgazar y agravando el problema.

Por ultimo estamos hablando de otro producto quimico REFINADO y ya tenemos al metabolismo manejando una substancia que en su estado natural te la metes en miligramos a ver como se la ingenia para manejar dosis mil veces mayores.

No se Rick parece un marron.

Pd. Como todo luego a ver que dosis te jode o no. Nuestro metabolismo es muy caprichoso y no se encuentra comodo con cosas dentro que no han estado ahi en la puta vida.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para empezar tiene parte de razon... todos, todos los endulzantes tienen una respuesta insulinica.



Creo que casi todos los alimentos tienen también una respuesta insulínica. La cuestión es...



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Eso lleva aparejado otro efecto que es aparicion de hambre.



... que no sea excesiva para que no baje luego demasiado la glucosa. Y con los polialcoholes no lo es, como no lo es cuando se come frutos secos, por ejemplo. En ambos casos, no se genera hambre "artificial" por el ciclo glucosa-insulina.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por ultimo estamos hablando de otro producto quimico REFINADO y ya tenemos al metabolismo manejando una substancia que en su estado natural te la metes en miligramos a ver como se la ingenia para manejar dosis mil veces mayores.



Más que refinado, diría concentrado. Pues se las ingenia como he dicho antes: Con efecto laxante.  Cada sustancia tiene sus consecuencias. También las muy "naturales".

Por ejempo, tomar un suplemento de magnesio en pastillas puede ser muy beneficioso, pero puedes sufrir el mismo efecto laxante, teniendo que bajar la dosis a la que el cuerpo tolera.

Aquí la cuestión real es que alguien tenga la necesidad de endulzar la comida demuestra poca fuerza de voluntad.


----------



## Saryon (1 Mar 2018)

Qué os parece algo así para empezar?







No suelo ser estricto como para preparar un calendario, pero si no lo preparo en cuanto a mi mujer le toque cocinar un día la hemos líado. 

Además de lo del calendario tengo en la recámara otras recetas como manitas de cerdo y otras de aprovechamiento de restos como aguacates rellenos de pollo, ropavieja, etc...


----------



## zapatitos (1 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Pues yo voy a romper una lanza por Zapatitos
> 
> Para empezar tiene parte de razon... todos, todos los endulzantes tienen una respuesta insulinica.
> 
> ...



Yo se más bien poco sobre la estevia, xilitol y demás edulcorantes de moda actualmente. Lo que digo es que si imitan en algo cualquier efecto del azúcar es porque en cierta manera son similares al azúcar. Similar no significa ser idéntico.

Si la estevia, xilitol y similares pudieran sustituir al azúcar (que ya digo que no lo se porque jamás los he probado al menos conscientemente de que lo estoy tomando y tampoco está entre mis prioridades hacerlo) es porque de alguna manera tiene los mismos efectos que el azúcar en el organismo que todos los adictos al azúcar buscan inconscientemente al consumir azúcar que no son otros que elevar la insulina y producir endorfinas en el cerebro que son las cosas que te dan los efectos del azúcar al consumirlo osease la elevación del estado de anímo, la euforia y el placer entre otras cosas.

Sin eso no hay sustitución del azúcar que valga porque lo único que puede sustituir con éxito al azúcar que yo sepa es el mismo azúcar, derivados y/o similares. Que alguien pretenda hacerme creer que hay alguna sustancia se llame lo que se llame y sea lo que sea con efectos en el organismo similares al azúcar pero sin nada de sus efectos secundarios pues para mí al menos es poco creible.

Otra cosa distinta es que alguien ya no quiera consumir más azúcar y se conforme con añadirle estelvia, xilitol o lo que sea aunque no le produzca los mismos efectos. Pero eso es lo mismo que hago yo que me conformo con tomar el cacao o el café con canela y para delante pero lo que no voy a pretender es hacer creer a alguien que con la canela estoy sustituyendo al azúcar porque ni de coña ya que con ella no siento ni de lejos los efectos ni el sabor que sentía cuando consumía azúcar. Y la canela no deja de tener también entre sus componentes una pequeña parte de glúcidos que supongo que serán los causantes de su pequeño poder edulcorante. 

Osease que cuando consumes canela también estás tomando algo de azúcar. Si es que en el fondo nada que sepa dulce se termina escapando de contener algo de azúcar en la variedad que sea.

Yo ya digo que se poco del xilitol y compañía pero me ha dado por mirar de donde vviene el xilitol y resulta que es una reducción de un azúcar simple de la madera llamado *xilosa* 

A mí los expertos me lo pueden adornar el xilitol y similares con nombres como polialcohol o lo que sea pero yo por mucho que miro en todas esas cosas para endulzar como sustituto del azúcar siempre veo por alguna parte la palabra *azúcar* o de uno de sus derivados y con la estevia me pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Después allá cada cual, yo doy mi opinión como todo el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Mar 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Creo que casi todos los alimentos tienen también una respuesta insulínica. La cuestión es...
> 
> 
> 
> ... que no sea excesiva para que no baje luego demasiado la glucosa. Y con los polialcoholes no lo es, como no lo es cuando se come frutos secos, por ejemplo. En ambos casos, no se genera hambre "artificial" por el ciclo glucosa-insulina.



Disiento: existe un *mecanismo gustativo* de estimulación de la secreción de insulina.

O en román paladino, que tu cuerpo segrega insulina *cuando algo le sabe dulce en la boca*, a la espera que ese alimento dulce sea absorbido, para evitar una hiperglucemia siquiera pasajera.

Y cuanto más dulce, más insulina.

Si cuando el alimento llega al intestino, resulta que no hay glucosa que absorber, pues hipoglucemia (subclínica, lo justito para disparar el mecansimo del hambre) que te crió.

El tema será, en todo caso, ver *con qué* estás tomando ese endulzante, y si el efecto de la hipoglucemia pasajera se compensa con el efecto saciante de lo demás, o incluso si, precisamente por el contenido alimenticio de lo que estás endulzando, el chute insulínico no te empuja por debajo del umbral.


----------



## Ultra Chad (1 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: existe un *mecanismo gustativo* de estimulación de la secreción de insulina.
> 
> O en román paladino, que tu cuerpo segrega insulina *cuando algo le sabe dulce en la boca*, a la espera que ese alimento dulce sea absorbido, para evitar una hiperglucemia siquiera pasajera.
> 
> ...



*Eritritol
*
El eritritol ((2R,3S)-butano-1,2,3,4-tetraol) es un polialcohol (azúcar alcohol) empleado como substituto de los sabores azucarados. Se ha aprobado en Estados Unidos como edulcorante,2​ así como en algunas otras partes del mundo. Se produce de forma natural en frutas y alimentos fermentados3​ A nivel industrial se produce a partir de glucosas a las que se le aplica una levadura denominada Moniliella pollinis hasta lograr su fermentación

Serum glucose and insulin levels and erythritol balance after oral administration of erythritol in healthy subjects. - PubMed - NCBI



> CONCLUSIONES:
> El eritritol no afectó los niveles séricos de glucosa, insulina u otros componentes del suero. Más del 90% del eritritol ingerido se absorbió fácilmente y se excretó en la orina sin degradación. Este hecho sugiere que la energía disponible de eritritol en humanos es menor a 1.7 kJ / g (0.4 kcal / g).


----------



## sindios (1 Mar 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *Eritritol
> *
> El eritritol ((2R,3S)-butano-1,2,3,4-tetraol) es un polialcohol (azúcar alcohol) empleado como substituto de los sabores azucarados. Se ha aprobado en Estados Unidos como edulcorante,2​ así como en algunas otras partes del mundo. Se produce de forma natural en frutas y alimentos fermentados3​ A nivel industrial se produce a partir de glucosas a las que se le aplica una levadura denominada Moniliella pollinis hasta lograr su fermentación
> 
> Serum glucose and insulin levels and erythritol balance after oral administration of erythritol in healthy subjects. - PubMed - NCBI



Estudio amplísimo jajaja

SUBJECTS:

5 healthy male volunteers aged 45-58 years.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Mar 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *Eritritol
> *
> El eritritol ((2R,3S)-butano-1,2,3,4-tetraol) es un polialcohol (azúcar alcohol) empleado como substituto de los sabores azucarados. Se ha aprobado en Estados Unidos como edulcorante,2​ así como en algunas otras partes del mundo. Se produce de forma natural en frutas y alimentos fermentados3​ A nivel industrial se produce a partir de glucosas a las que se le aplica una levadura denominada Moniliella pollinis hasta lograr su fermentación
> 
> Serum glucose and insulin levels and erythritol balance after oral administration of erythritol in healthy subjects. - PubMed - NCBI



Otras fuentes le encaloman una insulinhemia equivalente al 2% de la de la glucosa, que sí, es prácticamente despreciable y podría quedar dentro del margen de error de la medición.

Pero ojo, que no todo es insulinhemia, que la fructosa (por ejemplo) ni sube la glucemia ni modifica la insulinhemia de forma apreciable, pero luego te lo cobra en insulinorresistencia cuando no miras...


----------



## Patricia S. (1 Mar 2018)

Yo utilizo tanto xylitol como eritritol y la verdad es que endulzan menos que el azucar. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> El tema será, en todo caso, ver *con qué* estás tomando ese endulzante, y si el efecto de la hipoglucemia pasajera se compensa con el efecto saciante de lo demás, o incluso si, precisamente por el contenido alimenticio de lo que estás endulzando, el chute insulínico no te empuja por debajo del umbral.



Esto lo he pensado muchas veces (lo de si compensaria la cascada de efectos producida por el sabor dulce en cuanto a valor nutricional de lo que estas tomando).
Solo utilizo un poco de estos endulzantes para el cacao en polvo porque me parece realmente amargo tomarlo solo con canela. 
Le doy el punto justo que no es ni dulce ni amargo y por ahora no he notado hambre ni nada similar. Eso si las cantidades que tomo son minimas como ya dije (media cucharadita para bastantes gramos de cacao).

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 13:50 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Otras fuentes le encaloman una insulinhemia equivalente al 2% de la de la glucosa, que sí, es prácticamente despreciable y podría quedar dentro del margen de error de la medición.
> 
> Pero ojo, que no todo es insulinhemia, que la fructosa (por ejemplo) ni sube la glucemia ni modifica la insulinhemia de forma apreciable, pero luego te lo cobra en insulinorresistencia cuando no miras...




Por lo visto el eritritol no se digiere
Human gut microbiota does not ferment erythritol. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: existe un *mecanismo gustativo* de estimulación de la secreción de insulina.
> 
> O en román paladino, que tu cuerpo segrega insulina *cuando algo le sabe dulce en la boca*, a la espera que ese alimento dulce sea absorbido, para evitar una hiperglucemia siquiera pasajera.
> 
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible.

Ya lo he comentado en algun post, que ahora con un familiar diabetico tengo todos los aparatitos y me he hecho alguna prueba de glucemia. Con el regimen de comidas que llevo ultimamente, dos o tres dias a la semana 20/4, creo haber recuperado totalmente la resistencia a la insulina.

Hace unos años cuando empece a comer limpio, aun daba en ayunas algun valor cercano a 100, nada preocupante pero sabia de donde venia y la causa.

Estos ultimos meses me la he tomado en ayunas, otras veces un par de horas despues de comer y doy unos valores bajisimos. En ayunas por debajo de 90, y a las dos horas de ingesta 90-92, varias veces siempre igual.

Pues algun dia se me ha ocurrido tomarme un caramelito o un chicle con edulcorante por eso de que a veces canta el aliento cuando llevas el dia sin comer y el glucometro se ha ido a valores cercanos a 80.

En mi caso tampoco es un problema, solo notas una ligera sensacion de hambre, pero ya estan el resto de rutas metabolicas dandolo todo y hace muchos años que mi gusto por cualquier hidrato refinado dejo de existir. Me espero igualmente a la cena, solo con esa ligera sensacion despues del chicle.
Los chicles los masticaba de uvas a peras pero ahora menos aun.

Todo esto me lleva a la siguiente reflexion. Pensemos en un individuo con mucho sobrepeso que le ponen una dieta hipocalorica y ademas le dicen que deje el azucar y el mismo medico le recomienda (lo he visto) edulcorantes.

Pues obtenemos un individuo pasandolas canutas, con hambre todo el dia y ademas con bajadas de azucar provocadas (mas hambre) por el puto edulcorante... ahi tenemos la tormenta perfecta, y luego no entendemos porque no adelgazan con esos sabios consejos.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 14:02 ----------




Patricia S. dijo:


> Yo utilizo tanto xylitol como eritritol y la verdad es que endulzan menos que el azucar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cojones usad un poquito de miel entera y dejaos de mierdangas de laboratorio.

Por mi experiencia vale para adaptar el paladar a cada vez menos dulce, y a la larga acabas mojando la cuchara para quitarle el ligero amargor al cacao mañanero, y algunos dias ni la mojas porque hasta el cacao te sabe dulce.

Si vamos evitando aditivos quimicos, conservantes y todo lo que la industria le echa al procesado, y luego no podemos tomarnos un cafe sin sacarina, estamos haciendo el gili, es mi opinion. Bueno bueno no puede ser algo que se purifica en laboratorio venga de donde venga.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Mar 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> *Eritritol
> 
> El eritritol ((2R,3S)-butano-1,2,3,4-tetraol) es un polialcohol (azúcar alcohol) empleado como substituto de los sabores azucarados. Se ha aprobado en Estados Unidos como edulcorante,2​ así como en algunas otras partes del mundo. Se produce de forma natural en frutas y alimentos fermentados3​ A nivel industrial se produce a partir de glucosas a las que se le aplica una levadura denominada Moniliella pollinis hasta lograr su fermentación
> 
> Serum glucose and insulin levels and erythritol balance after oral administration of erythritol in healthy subjects. - PubMed - NCBI*



Tampoco creo haber probado jamás el eritritol pero si no produce subidón de endorfinas jamás podrá ser sustituto del azúcar para ningún obeso. Lo siento muchísimo pero es así y siempre será así porque sencillamente es el mecanismo que utilizan todas las drogas conocidas para crear adicción y un mayor consumo. Si algo sustituye con éxito a cualquier tipo de sustancia que cree adicción es porque esa sustancia también crea adicción.

A la metadona por ejemplo en todos los medios oficiales y de comunicación siempre la han puesto como el sustituto ideal en en las terapias de desintoxicación de la heroina, pues bien aquí pongo el testimonio de un yonqui sobre su uso que nos viene a decir que simplemente es otra droga más disfrazada de solución:



*“He estado en ambos tipos de retiradas, de la heroína y de la metadona, todos los pacientes de metadona siempre le dirán lo mismo, como lo hago yo: yo puedo dejar la heroína en cualquier momento, pero la metadona es otra cosa. En 15 años de adicción a la heroína, la he dejado tres veces, en frío. En 10 años tomando metadona, nunca la he dejado”.

“Una vez yo acabé en la cárcel, tenía que cumplir 72 horas de tiempo en la cárcel antes de llegar a ver al juez. Yo estaba literalmente en el suelo gritando con todas mis fuerzas. Unas 12 horas antes de que yo fuese a ver al juez, exigí que me llevasen al hospital, simplemente no podía soportarlo. Yo estaba esposado, y con aspecto de tener una “silla” pegada a mi espalda, fui cojeando a la ambulancia. Como no podía levantar la pierna para subir en la parte posterior, la policía me agarró por ambos lados y me empujó adentro como un saco de patatas, me caí de bruces. El doctor, al darse cuenta de mi condición y ver que era grave, me dio una inyección de metadona. El alivio fue inmediato.

¡Me llevaron de nuevo a la comisaría y dos días más tarde estaba en la misma condición! Nunca pasé por un infierno así durante toda mi vida.

¡La intensidad de la retirada de metadona simplemente es demasiado! Yo nunca podría retirarme de ella. Por cierto, hace unos 5 años un preso entró en convulsiones y al caer, se golpeó las barras de metal y murió.”

“En la mañana del domingo 30 de marzo tomé mi última dosis de metadona. Yo había estado tomando 80 miligramos de metadona durante los últimos 6 meses.

Mi doctor, un anestesiólogo, escribe las recetas de 125 tabletas. Esto dura 15 días. Firmé un contrato con él, que básicamente dice que yo voy a usar la misma farmacia, que no voy a conseguir medicamentos de otros médicos, y que si se me acaban antes de los 15 días, simplemente tengo que continuar sin ellos. No me importaba en absoluto firmar el contrato, y acepté todas las estipulaciones. Le llamé el viernes para que me diese más. No hubo respuesta. Llamé de nuevo el sábado. No hubo respuesta. Llamé a su casa el domingo. No hubo respuesta. El domingo me tomé mi última dosis. Odio todo lo que tenga tanto control sobre mí. Me parece muy degradante depender tanto de un frasco de pastillas.

El lunes llamé a su oficina. Me informaron de que estaba de vacaciones esta semana. El pánico apareció… al igual que los síntomas de abstinencia. Al principio sólo me puse un poco nervioso, inquieto. Mi médico me había dicho que la metadona no es adictiva. Eso es contrario a cualquier cosa que haya oído o leído acerca de la droga. Nunca le pregunté por qué pensaba que la metadona no era adictiva. Tenía la esperanza de que nunca tuviera que averiguarlo. Por que por lo que mi cuerpo pasó durante las siguientes 48 horas fue un duro golpe tras otro. Yo trataba de convencerme de que sólo tenía gripe. Que sólo tenía que arrastrarme en la cama durante 3 días y sudar hasta que desapareciera. Por supuesto sabía que no era cierto, pero iba a jugar cualquier juego mental que me llevase a superar esto. Después de los temblores, las contracturas musculares comenzaron. Sentía como si los músculos de mis piernas y luego en mis brazos fueran como bandas de goma, que se estiran al máximo y luego se contraen de una forma que no era natural. Luego vino la sudoración, diarrea, alucinaciones.

Recuerdo que trataba de marcar el teléfono. Era un número al que he llamado mil veces antes, sólo que ahora no lo podía recordar. Por lo demás, yo ni siquiera podía sostener el teléfono… Se me seguía cayendo al suelo. Mis músculos estaban fuera de control. El dolor que me llevó a la metadona volvió con una venganza. De una forma extraña era como un viejo amigo. Lo conocía bien y lo entendía por completo. La combinación de la abstinencia y el dolor era demasiado. Los pensamientos demasiado familiares de suicidio, estaban regresando.

Ahora era martes por la mañana. Llamé a la farmacia y expliqué la situación. A la 1 y 10 PM tenía ocho tabletas de metadona. Me tomé la dosis completa de una vez, los 8 comprimidos. En 2 horas mis músculos habían dejado de gritar, mi cabeza empezaba a despejarse, y el dolor fue aliviándose.

Ahora es el jueves por la mañana. Todavía no estoy totalmente bien… pero estoy mucho mejor. El asalto a mi cuerpo fue de hecho muy traumático… He perdido 3 kilogramos y todavía estoy muy inestable. La adicción es realmente una cosa peligrosa y debe ser evitada. Debo admitir que cuando estaba en pleno proceso de retirada, no hay mucho que no habría hecho para aliviar los síntomas.”*

Saludos.


----------



## boogie boom (1 Mar 2018)

Solo puedo hablar de mi experiencia , y en mi caso un chorrillo de estevia del mercabrona en los cafés no me rompen la cetosis. Comprobado con tiras.
Pero oye que cada persona es un mundo.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Mar 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> *Solo puedo hablar de mi experiencia , y en mi caso un chorrillo de estevia del mercabrona en los cafés no me rompen la cetosis. Comprobado con tiras.
> Pero oye que cada persona es un mundo.*



Eso de la cetosis no lo discuto que sea así, pero si la tal estevia es realmente un buen sustituto del azúcar como defendeis te va a seguir manteniendo los deseos de comer dulce y por tanto vas a estar siempre en la cuerda floja de volver a recaer.

A tí a lo mejor no te ocurre porque tengas fuerza de voluntad y/o porque ya estás muy desenganchado del dulce pero a un obeso no lo veo yo dándole a la estevia y al xilitol sin volver más temprano que tarde a las andadas. Vamos que a la mínima que tenga un disgusto, le vaya mal en el curro o discuta con la pareja ya le tenemos dándole otra vez a la mandanga cosa mala y poniéndose fino dándose un atracón.

Saludos.


----------



## Patricia S. (2 Mar 2018)

Ya había pensado en optar por utilizar miel.. pero no se donde podría conseguirla cruda. Además me tendría que fiar de que no me den gato por liebre.. De todas maneras no quería incluirla por el tema de la recarga del glucógeno hepático (sigo la dieta de manera estricta, con conteo de macros, para maximizar los resultados en el gimnasio).

Pero siendo sinceros... por muy poco edulcorante que se utilice... cuando se mezcla la grasa del cacao, como es mi caso, con los endulzantes.. puede que no rompa la cetosis y que no genere hambre después... pero vas a estar con la cosilla interna dias despues de que te comiste algo que realmente te gusta y seguramente lo acabarás consumiendo de manera más regular. Por lo tanto no es muy válido como recomendación para todo el mundo.

Creo que en mi caso acabaré prescindiendo completamente del cacao en la dieta, porque es con el único alimento que tengo que utilizar algún edulcorante. El café me lo tomo sin nada de nada y sin embargo me encanta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Mar 2018)

Mi alivio de fin de semana es la Pepsi Light.

Es Satanás. Lo sé. Pero es que está tan rica...

Me planto mi vaso ancho con hielos y en cuanto cae, el apetito se me desata. Lo que llevo perfectamente entre semana se torna pecado o suplicio.

Lo siguiente que he de hacer es dejarla. En casa será razonablemente fácil (la muy puta crea adicción). Pero al salir... ¿qué pido en los garitos si ya no cerveza, ya no alcohol, ya no Cocacola Zero?...

Creo que me voy a pasar al vino. Que me tomo 3 y ya no me cabe más. A diferencia de los refrescos o la cerveza que caerían por litros.


----------



## Saryon (2 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Qué os parece algo así para empezar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que ya está medio claro que cualquier endulzante, aunque no rompa cetosis, va a desatar a la bestia...alguien me puede dar una opinión sobre mi post anterior? 8:


----------



## zapatitos (2 Mar 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> *Mi alivio de fin de semana es la Pepsi Light.
> 
> Es Satanás. Lo sé. Pero es que está tan rica...
> 
> ...



Yo ya no voy jamás a los bares y pasé esa etapa pero si tuviera que pedirme algo en alguno de ellos antes que cualquier tipo de Coca Cola o refresco me pediría cerveza, vino o incluso guisqui, vodka o similar con hielo y/o agua. Esporadicamente es bastante menos dañino que cualquier tipo de refresco.

Saludos.


----------



## Patricia S. (2 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Ahora que ya está medio claro que cualquier endulzante, aunque no rompa cetosis, va a desatar a la bestia...alguien me puede dar una opinión sobre mi post anterior? 8:



No se cual es tu objetivo pero así a simple vista faltan verduras como espinacas, espárragos, alcachofas, coliflor.. faltan huevos y quizas sobren los lacteos.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 10:50 ----------




Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Mi alivio de fin de semana es la Pepsi Light.
> 
> Es Satanás. Lo sé. Pero es que está tan rica...
> 
> ...



Café o agua. En ocasiones muuuuy especiales quizás me tome un vino. 
Vas a ser el rarito del grupo pero con una salud y un cuerpo envidiable.

Saludos.


----------



## angou (2 Mar 2018)

Patricia S. dijo:


> Ya había pensado en optar por utilizar miel.. pero no se donde podría conseguirla cruda.



Busca por Internet o preguntale a los fruteros de tu barrio, seguro que saben algo. La mía la consigo directamente del mismo apicultor, y porque tuve la suerte de encontrar la granja de panales junto con el dueño mientras caminaba por el campo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2018)

Patricia S. dijo:


> No se cual es tu objetivo pero así a simple vista faltan verduras como espinacas, espárragos, alcachofas, coliflor.. faltan huevos y quizas sobren los lacteos.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ...



Creo que ya se ha comentado en algun hilo. Si se quiere adelgazar (o no engordar) lo mejor es el vino. Yo bebo tinto en invierno y verdejo, turbio portugues o Albariño fresquito en verano.

Estamos hablando de que si sales y vas a beber, y sobre todo si estas en proceso de adelgazamiento, es lo mejor. No hablamos de excesos que ya nos conocemos:|

Yo siempre he sido cervecero y algun verano las sudadas te piden cerveza. El efecto de un par de meses de cervezas casi a diario son dos o tres kilos mas, comprobado. Y eso en la epoca de mas esfuerzo fisico, autenticas palizas, por mi trabajo pero la grasa se acumula igualmente.

Le tiro mas al vino pero eso no quiere decir que esporadicamente si salgo no caiga una cerveza o dos. Lo que ya no hago ponerme fino en verano que sin querer no pasaban dos dias sin una cervecita. El verdejito fresco esta igualmente bueno, y suele ser uno o dos dias el finde de verano.

Las tablas de IG no engañan, el vino es IG=0 y la cerveza es IG=110::
Por cojones tiene que engordar.


----------



## kikepm (2 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha comentado en algun hilo. Si se quiere adelgazar (o no engordar) lo mejor es el vino. Yo bebo tinto en invierno y verdejo, turbio portugues o Albariño fresquito en verano.
> 
> Estamos hablando de que si sales y vas a beber, y sobre todo si estas en proceso de adelgazamiento, es lo mejor. No hablamos de excesos que ya nos conocemos:|
> 
> ...



Verdejos y albariños que no falten, los hay de una calidad excepcional y a precios muy contenidos (sobre todo verdejos). Los blancos están injustamente olvidados. De lo mejor que podemos tomar por aquí, en verano bien fríos, que no helados.


----------



## merkawoman (2 Mar 2018)

La green cola parecia una alternativa a la cocacola zero, pero me parece que ha muerto de exito: 
Green Cola

Yo solo bebo agua, algun vichy esporadicamente y algun suero.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> La green cola parecia una alternativa a la cocacola zero, pero me parece que ha muerto de exito:
> Green Cola
> 
> Yo solo bebo agua, algun vichy esporadicamente y algun suero.



Sin azúcar y sin calorías. 
¿Qué puede fallar? ::::::::


----------



## merkawoman (2 Mar 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sin azúcar y sin calorías.
> ¿Qué puede fallar? ::::::::



.....¿por?


----------



## Rauxa (3 Mar 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> .....¿por?



Es sarcasmo. 
LA gente la compra pensando que es algo sano puesto que no tiene azúcar ni calorías, cuando en realidad le están metiendo otras cosas que a nivel metabólico son iguales o peores.

Lo tiene bien montado la industria. Ahora hay un ataque frontal al azúcar (entendido como sacarosa), pues quitamos la sacarosa. Pero claro, hay como otros 100 tipos de azúcar. 
Cuando se cansen de la guerra del azúcar, le tocará a la fructosa, luego al aspartamo, luego a la dextrosa, luego al jarabe de maíz, luego a la cebada de malta, luego a la galactosa....
De puertas hacia afuera para el ciudadano medio sólo está el "azúcar", pero de puertas para adentro, como hay tantos formatos de azúcar, pues si a la indústria le "prohíben" o rebajan el azúcar, no tendrá problema pq meterán cualquier otro edulcorante.
Hecha la ley hecha la trampa.


----------



## merkawoman (3 Mar 2018)

Respecto a la cocacola zero, se quita el fosforico como conservante y el aspartamo (oficialmente cancerigeno) se sustituye por estevia...
casi nada.......

no deja de ser un refresco artificial, pero ya es un buen empezar.

claro mejor seria que en lo bares de copas sirviesen agua de coco........)


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Mar 2018)

Eritritol manda.


----------



## ketdroid (3 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha comentado en algun hilo. Si se quiere adelgazar (o no engordar) lo mejor es el vino. Yo bebo tinto en invierno y verdejo, turbio portugues o Albariño fresquito en verano.
> 
> Estamos hablando de que si sales y vas a beber, y sobre todo si estas en proceso de adelgazamiento, es lo mejor. No hablamos de excesos que ya nos conocemos:|
> 
> ...




No puedes reducirlo todo al IG, el vino contiene mucha fructosa libre y alcohol, quizas no genere sobrepeso general pero tu higado se vuelve graso mucho mas rápido que con la cerveza (y resistencia insulinica, diabetes).

Aunque pueden ir a la par, son 2 procesos diferentes la generación de diabetes y el sobrepeso.


----------



## Saryon (3 Mar 2018)

Patricia S. dijo:


> No se cual es tu objetivo pero así a simple vista faltan verduras como espinacas, espárragos, alcachofas, coliflor.. faltan huevos y quizas sobren los lacteos.
> 
> Un saludo.





Gracias, el objetivo es comer mejor, o menos mal :baba:


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2018)

ketdroid dijo:


> No puedes reducirlo todo al IG, el vino contiene mucha fructosa libre y alcohol, quizas no genere sobrepeso general pero tu higado se vuelve graso mucho mas rápido que con la cerveza (y resistencia insulinica, diabetes).
> 
> Aunque pueden ir a la par, son 2 procesos diferentes la generación de diabetes y el sobrepeso.



Estamos hablando de vino tinto y de blancos secos. Y no estamos hablando de meternos una botella al dia. La copita con el aperitivo es lo que yo bebo.

La uva contiene también una pequeña cantidad de azúcares no fermentables, cerca de 1 gramo por litro, constituido por las pentosas y que, por lo tanto, se encuentran en el vino. La principal de ellas es la arabinosa. La xilosa también se presenta con frecuencia. Debido a estos azúcares nunca se encuentra cero en la dosificación de los azúcares reductores de un vino totalmente seco y los contenidos corrientes se sitúan 1 y 2 gramos por litro.

Los azucares residuales son muy pocos y el IG si que es dato importante (y la carga glucemica) tanto para adelgazar como para un diabetico.

Pd. Que estando en peso ahora y adelgazando antes, si sales de vez en cuando tambien cae alguna cerveza (lo malo es a diario), tampoco seamos talibanes.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Mar 2018)

Pensad que a lo mejor, pese a que el IG sea bajo, o sea, que el azúcar en sangre sea bajo, la insulina puede dispararse.
Es una de las cosas que remarca Jason Fung. La medicina está obsesionada en medir los niveles de azúcar en sangre, y el problema está más en la insulina.
Se puede tener unos índices de azúcar bajos, pero la insulina disparada.
Pasa con la fructosa, con la proteina, con el cortisol (estrés). 
Nos deberíamos medir más la insulina y no tanto el azúcar en sangre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Mar 2018)

ketdroid dijo:


> No puedes reducirlo todo al IG, el vino contiene mucha fructosa libre y alcohol, quizas no genere sobrepeso general pero tu higado se vuelve graso mucho mas rápido que con la cerveza (y resistencia insulinica, diabetes).
> 
> Aunque pueden ir a la par, son 2 procesos diferentes la generación de diabetes y el sobrepeso.



Hombre, mucha, mucha...

Si me dice un moscatel, o un Pedro Ximenez, se lo compro: hasta 140 y 150 gramos de azúcares por litro pueden llegar a tener los "vinos de postre".

Pero cualquier vino seco (v.g. un Ribera de Duero) no tiene más de 4 g de azúcares libres por litro, basculando (eso sí) más hacia la fructosa que hacia la glucosa; te tomas dos copas y no te rompe ni la cetosis...

...lo que no quita para que *el alcohol pare la lipólisis en seco*, que la para


----------



## Usersiter (5 Mar 2018)

Hoy he hecho mi primer ayuno de 16 horas (la mayoría durmiendo) tomándome por el camino sólo un café sin añadir azúcar y tampoco ha sido para tanto. La última hora antes de romper el ayuno si que estaba un poco mareado y después de mi primera comida me ha durado ese mareo un rato pero se me ha quitado enseguida.


----------



## RalphWiggum (5 Mar 2018)

theobservaer dijo:


> Hoy he hecho mi primer ayuno de 16 horas (la mayoría durmiendo) tomándome por el camino sólo un café sin añadir azúcar y tampoco ha sido para tanto. La última hora antes de romper el ayuno si que estaba un poco mareado y después de mi primera comida me ha durado ese mareo un rato pero se me ha quitado enseguida.



Yo tardé unos cuatro meses en poder llegar a 16 horas sin notar algo de "flojera". Y luego otros dos o tres en que se perdiera la sensación de hambre. Ahora, 16 horas con sólo agua, y sin problema.


----------



## Usersiter (5 Mar 2018)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Yo tardé unos cuatro meses en poder llegar a 16 horas sin notar algo de "flojera". Y luego otros dos o tres en que se perdiera la sensación de hambre. Ahora, 16 horas con sólo agua, y sin problema.



Lo de la sensación de hambre lo he llevado bien, habrá sido el café solo que me la ha quitado.


----------



## Saryon (6 Mar 2018)

Sabéis si venden mantequilla de pasto en supermercados además de la kerrygold de dia? Aldi o Lidl?


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Sabéis si venden mantequilla de pasto en supermercados además de la kerrygold de dia? Aldi o Lidl?



Seguro que en Aldi tienen algo, que son muy de bio y esas movidas.

De todos modos ¿Le puedo preguntar qué pega le ve a la kerrygold?

Es mi marca de referencia, y si hay algo que debería saber y no sé, soy todo oídos


----------



## Menchi (6 Mar 2018)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Yo tardé unos cuatro meses en poder llegar a 16 horas sin notar algo de "flojera". Y luego otros dos o tres en que se perdiera la sensación de hambre. Ahora, 16 horas con sólo agua, y sin problema.



¿Y has notado algo en cuanto a grasas o pérdida de peso después de ese tiempo?

Me interesa conocer información de primera mano.


----------



## sindios (6 Mar 2018)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Yo tardé unos cuatro meses en poder llegar a 16 horas sin notar algo de "flojera". Y luego otros dos o tres en que se perdiera la sensación de hambre. Ahora, 16 horas con sólo agua, y sin problema.



4 meses?? joer. Yo empecé cenando antes para hacer un 12/12 y en unos días pasé sin problemas al 16/8.



Menchi dijo:


> ¿Y has notado algo en cuanto a grasas o pérdida de peso después de ese tiempo?
> 
> Me interesa conocer información de primera mano.



Si te sirve la mía, llevo un mes y poco y he perdido 7 kg y 7cm de cintura. Aunque es relativo porque estoy ganando músculo.
Y no es sólo el ayuno, en la alimentación he reducido carbos y aumentado grasas.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (6 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh. Las pipas de girasol, vaya que vaya, si son crudas. Lo de la sal, pues según las necesidades de cada cual,* en general para los fat-burners la sal no es un problema, al revés.*



Hola Smiling. El otro día en un comentario tuyo hiciste esta puntualización que señalo y me gustaría que la desarrollases un poco para entender la relación que entiendo que dices que hay entre el consumir grasas y el poder elevar el consumo de sal si se quiere.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Panko21 (6 Mar 2018)

Gut bio en aldi y rn lidl creo q tb han traido. Pero hazte la tarjeta de dis que suelen saxar cupones descuento para kerrygold


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Mar 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Hola Smiling. El otro día en un comentario tuyo hiciste esta puntualización que señalo y me gustaría que la desarrollases un poco para entender la relación que entiendo que dices que hay entre el consumir grasas y el poder elevar el consumo de sal si se quiere.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



El tema es el siguiente: las dietas ricas en carbohidratos favorecen la retención de líquidos, sobre todo en forma de glucógeno (cada gramo de glucosa del glucógeno se asocia a unos 4 gramos de agua)

Al cambiar a una dieta baja en carbohidratos, lo primero que notas es una reducción rápida de peso y volumen, pero no eches campanas al vuelo, porque *casi todo es agua*: tu cuerpo empieza a deshacerse de los líquidos retenidos en exceso.

De hecho, los primeros días es normal que *salga (como quien dice) mucho más líquido del que entra*.

Y cada vez que "sale" líquido, arrastra consigo una serie de electrolitos, principalmente el *sodio*.

Diuresis en los distintos tipos de dieta:

- *En una dieta estándar*, rica en carbohidratos y con 5 comidas al día, prácticamente *no se toca el glucógeno hepático*. La parte del león del consumo de glucosa proviene de la dieta, y el glucógeno tan sólo regula los niveles de glucemia entre comidas. 

- *En una dieta cetogénica*, la diuresis elevada es pasajera (más o menos) pero intensa, porque se busca que *el hígado esté permanentemente vacío o casi vacío*, así que no hay creación y destrucción de glucógeno con su correspondiente ciclo de hidratación y diuresis.

Sin embargo, *ese primer vaciado del glucógeno hepático bien puede dejarnos tiritando de electrolitos*, con lo que experimentaremos dolor de cabeza, malestar, palpitaciones... lo que la gente ha dado en llamar keto-flu o gripe cetogénica.

-*En la mayoría de dietas LCHF*, especialmente en las que lo combinan con ayuno intermitente, estamos *periódicamente llenando y vaciando las reservas de glucógeno del hígado*, los niveles de glucógeno hepático oscilan, y por tanto la diuresis es elevada (aunque no tanto como en los compases iniciales de la cetogénica) de forma más o menos continua: 

ayunamos, vaciamos el hígado de glucógeno, eso libera agua, la expulsamos vía orina, eso arrastra sodio, comemos, recargamos el glucógeno, eso nos da sed, y bebemos agua (sin sal, normalmente).

En resumidas cuentas, que me voy por las ramas:

Una dieta LCHF favorece la diuresis, que a su vez favorece la eliminación de sodio y otros electrolitos. Así que, cuando se come LCHF las necesidades de electrolitos CAMBIAN hasta el punto de que el problema *deja de ser* tomar demasiada sal y *pasa a ser* no tomar suficiente...

*...idem con el potasio y el magnesio*, por cierto.


----------



## Saryon (6 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Seguro que en Aldi tienen algo, que son muy de bio y esas movidas.
> 
> De todos modos ¿Le puedo preguntar qué pega le ve a la kerrygold?
> 
> Es mi marca de referencia, y si hay algo que debería saber y no sé, soy todo oídos



Que me pilla lejos en comparación con aldi y lidl :ouch: y al final me da rabia ir a 20 sitios para comprar una cosa en cada uno. Pero bueno, sería cuestión de planificarse un poco mejor.


----------



## Sekisber (6 Mar 2018)

Quería dejar mi aportación.

Desde primeros de diciembre sin apenas comer nada que venga de la harinas, ni azucar, ni bebidas carbonatadas. Pocas patatas y arroz. Consumo ocasional de cerveza pero muy raro.

He perdido 15 kg en este tiempo. Estoy muy contento la verdad, lo recomiendo. Ya no retengo líquidos, no tengo gases, no me siento hinchado después de comer, tengo menos hambre en general, ya no me entran ganas de atiborrarme a comer cualquier cosa, etc.

No te das cuenta de lo que es hasta que no te quitas las harinas y el azúcar. Ojalá lo hubiera hecho antes.


----------



## AtomAnt (6 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Que me pilla lejos en comparación con aldi y lidl :ouch: y al final me da rabia ir a 20 sitios para comprar una cosa en cada uno. Pero bueno, sería cuestión de planificarse un poco mejor.



En el Lidl tienen mantequilla bio, y la Kerrygold también en Gadis, si andas por el noroeste.

Yo la suelo comprar en Dia, y cargo varias pastillas cuando la tienen con descuento.


----------



## Saryon (6 Mar 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> En el Lidl tienen mantequilla bio, y la Kerrygold también en Gadis, si andas por el noroeste.
> 
> Yo la suelo comprar en Dia, y cargo varias pastillas cuando la tienen con descuento.



Echare un ojo en lidl y si veo que econímicamente merece la pena me desvío al día. Gracias. El Gadis lo busqué pero en Valencia no hay. Gracias por contestar


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Echare un ojo en lidl y si veo que econímicamente merece la pena me desvío al día. Gracias. El Gadis lo busqué pero en Valencia no hay. Gracias por contestar



Aldi Lidl la tienen la bio al mismo precio 2,19€ la última vez que compré, aunque suele estar algo más cara, el año pasado estaba a 1,99€ pero como está cogiendo marcha esto de no comer mierda pues la han subido.


----------



## merkawoman (6 Mar 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Aldi Lidl la tienen la bio al mismo precio 2,19€ la última vez que compré, aunque suele estar algo más cara, el año pasado estaba a 1,99€ pero como está cogiendo marcha esto de no comer mierda pues la han subido.



Y lo que nos espera:

La mantequilla se dispara por la falta de suministro


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Mar 2018)

Sekisber dijo:


> Quería dejar mi aportación.
> 
> Desde primeros de diciembre sin apenas comer nada que venga de la harinas, ni azucar, ni bebidas carbonatadas. Pocas patatas y arroz. Consumo ocasional de cerveza pero muy raro.
> 
> ...



Tonterías, amigo, tonterías.

Haga caso a nuestros ilustres endocrinos y cuente usted calorías. Y sobre todo cuidado con la grasa.


----------



## nimmie (7 Mar 2018)

Hola:

Llevo leyéndoos desde septiembre del año pasado, el hilo anterior y ahora este. Cuento un poco mi experiencia sobre todo porque he visto que las mujeres que participan en estos hilos tienden a encontrar más problemas que los hombres con esta dieta, ya adelanto que no es mi caso y que estoy encantada de la vida. o

Empecé quitándome los procesados e hidratos refinados, reduciendo la leche y aumentando grasas (frutos secos, aguacates, coco, leche de coco, pescados grasos, huevos, etc.), ahora estoy haciendo lo que se puede considerar una LCHF (con algún cheat day un par de veces al mes). Intento hacer ayuno 16/8 con solo dos comidas al día, aunque hay días que no puedo por horarios de trabajo, viajes, etc. y esos días hago al menos 13/11 con máximo de tres comidas. También he empezado a hacer calistenia en ayunas con una app recomendada en el otro hilo.

Mirando la báscula, la pérdida de peso no ha sido muy espectacular (64.5kg a 59), pero sí se ha notado en el volumen: 8 cm menos en las caderas, 6 cm menos en la cintura, ropa que voy a tener que llevar a arreglar o tirar directamente, etc. Yo siempre había estado en un peso normal para mi altura, pero dentro del rango de valores "permitidos" tiraba más hacia arriba que hacia abajo, pensaba que simplemente mi metabolismo era así y no había más tu tía, y ahora estoy alucinando. Hasta estoy empezando a marcar abdominales!

Por suerte nunca antes he tenido ningún problema reseñable digestivo, cutáneo, autoinmune, alergias, etc. pero sí he notado mejoras en la piel, dentadura, digestiones, etc. Y algo que se comenta en estos hilos, que ahora noto que puedo estar horas y horas sin comer nada, mientras que antes era de las que cada 3 horas necesitaba su chute de azúcar/harinas. Esto realmente te cambia la vida.

La pérdida de peso ha sido bastante constante y nunca se ha estancado, aunque hubo un par de semanas (no seguidas, sino una a finales de octubre y otra el mes pasado) que he notado que bajaba más rápido de lo normal. Me imagino que coincidiría alguna temporada larga que no hice cheat day o que el deporte fue más intenso de lo normal o algún tema hormonal, la verdad es que tampoco me preocupó mucho porque enseguida volví al ritmo "normal", aunque me queda la duda de si debería estar más pendiente de estas oscilaciones... 

En resumen: un aumento en calidad de vida brutal (y eso que como he dicho yo partía de un buen estado general de salud), y algo de rabia también de no haber sabido nada de esto antes.

Muchas gracias, de verdad, lo que hacéis se puede considerar un servicio público de primera magnitud.


----------



## Perchas (7 Mar 2018)

*«No se puede adelgazar si tu cuerpo no tiene "permiso" para usar la grasa como combustible»*​
_*«Tras tres días de eliminar por completo el azúcar y los edulcorantes es fácil no volver a acordarse de ellos ni necesitarlos»*_

Según el médico especialista en biología y antienvejecimiento, el doctor Peraita, «el cerebro prefiere la grasa para generar energía antes que la glucosa»

La mayor parte de la gente con sobrepeso sufre un proceso inflamatorio conocido como «inflamacion de bajo grado», causa fundamental por la que hoy en día se padecen las enfermedades crónicas del adulto. «Esta inflamación va acompañada de un freno del metabolismo conocido como resistenceia a insulina y leptina —explica apunta Miguel Ángel Peraita, médico especialista en biología y antienvejecimiento—. *Esto genera que el organismo no sea capaz de utilizar la grasa como energía*, solo como almacén para defenderse y sobrevivir».

Los principales detonantes de esa inflamación son el *sedentarismo, el consumo de azúcar y edulcorantes.* Los azúcares están concentrados de forma mayoritaria en harinas, dulces, pastas, tubérculos, semillas, pan, siropes de fructosa e, incluso, fruta.

Explica que también está muy presente como aditivo en muchos alimentos. *«Es habitual que se mezclen el sabor dulce y salado,* lo que hace que el producto resulte más apetitoso y enganche de tal forma que *no se pueda dejar de comer y genere adicción*. Basta con darle a un niño, o a un adulto, unas galletas compradas en un supermercado y observar cómo se puede llegar a comer el paquete entero, casi sin pestañear. Sin embargo, si se le ofrecen unas galletas de herbolario, seguro que comerá unas pocas y no insistirá con el mismo ímpetu en que se las compren como si se tratara de las del supermercado convencional».

Añade otro ejemplo con un gesto muy habitual entre los españoles: el café. «Si consumo café con azúcar, le da un sabor dulce de 10. Si, en vez de azúcar, le añado edulcorante, el sabor dulce es de cien. ¿Y qué ocurre, entonces? *Que la información que le manda la boca al cerebro al recibir *este dulzor hace que éste perciba el mensaje de que el individuo ha consumido una cantidad como si de un kilo y medio de miel se tratara. Ante esto, el cerebro da la orden al organismo de no quemar la grasa corporal porque ya se supone que tiene la energía que proviene de la miel, pero, al ir a buscarla, *no la encontrará*, ya que el edulcorante solo proporciona el sabor, no el combustible. Este hecho hace que el cerebro *tenga mayor ansiedad* por lograrlo e incremente la sensación de apetito».

El doctor Peraita asegura que a su consulta llegan muchos pacientes que confiesan sentir mucha ansiedad por comer, *«y es porque han picado este anzuelo»*. «Sin duda, es preferible tomar azúcar a engañar al cuerpo con edulcorantes». De todos modos, asegura que tras tres días de eliminar por completo el azúcar y los edulcorantes «es fácil no volver a acordarse de ellos ni necesitarlos».

Añade que una molécula de glucosa proporciona 36 moléculas de energía, y una de grasa, 120 moléculas de energía. *«El cerebro prefiere la grasa como combustible antes que la glucosa*. Si el organismo aprende a usar la grasa como combustible habitual, el cerebro estará más despierto, con más energía... y más delgado».

Lo mejor, según señala, para acostumbrar a que el cuerpo use la grasa como combustible «llevar una alimentación adecuada y *moderar el consumo de azúcar en la dieta*. Solo después de realizar ejercicio es recomendable su consumo para una correcta recuperación del organismo. También hay suplementos naturales que favorecen que el cuerpo utilice la grasa como combustible y se adelgace», concluye.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Mar 2018)

En ABC, señores. Ahí es nada.


----------



## PBA (8 Mar 2018)

> Añade otro ejemplo con un gesto muy habitual entre los españoles: el café. «Si consumo café con azúcar, le da un sabor dulce de 10. Si, en vez de azúcar, le añado edulcorante, el sabor dulce es de cien. ¿Y qué ocurre, entonces?* Que la información que le manda la boca al cerebro al recibir este dulzor hace que éste perciba el mensaje de que el individuo ha consumido una cantidad como si de un kilo y medio de miel se tratara.*



No le veo mucho sentido a esta frase. Si un decigramo de edulcorante endulza como 10 gramos de azucar no se va a tomar 10 gramos del edulcorante.

Lo de que el edulcorante provoca respuesta insulínica está demostrado empiricamente?

De todas formas el "café" que suelo tomar yo edulcorado es un sustituto de cereales. Cebada,malta y achicoria que tiene algunos hidratos.


----------



## Perchas (8 Mar 2018)

*20 MINUTOS QUE QUEMAN GRASA EN 12 HORAS*​
Del Blog del autor de la entrevista anterior en el ABC, interesante, muy interesante

Llega la hora en la que te planteas perder peso, y una de las formas más eficaces es creando un desequilibrio entre el consumo de calorías y el gasto diario de las mismas. Si nos limitamos a comer menos, terminaremos disminuyendo la actividad del metabolismo, que se defiende adaptándose a “quemar” menos calorías, igual que todos nos hemos adaptado a ahorrar cuando nos ha azotado económicamente la crisis y los ingresos disminuían para hacer frente a nuestros gastos cotidianos. Esto no es bueno, nos hace “más ahorradores”, “menos gastadores”, aumenta la tendencia a engordar en palabras sencillas. Incluso nos incrementa el hambre.


La otra solución es incrementar el gasto, como les digo a los pacientes: “poniendo algo malo en tu vida de forma habitual que obligue al organismo a especializarse en usar la grasa para defenderse de esa cosa mala, y esa cosa mala es el ejercicio”. Es decir, que con el ejercicio ponemos en nuestra vida un tipo de estrés específico, encaminado a poner en marcha capacidades de nuestro cuerpo en un sentido determinado. Puede ser para ganar fuerza, destreza, resistencia, o bien, en nuestro caso, para ser más eficaces activando el metabolismo, lo que nos conduciría a tener más capacidad para “quemar” grasas.


Ahora bien ¿cuánto ejercicio y de qué tipo necesito? ¿hace falta estar muy en forma? ¿el horario es complicado? ¿lleva mucho tiempo? La buena noticia es que es fácil, breve, sencillo, eficaz. Se tenía la idea de que la única manera de consumir grasa ejercitándonos era realizando ejercicios suaves y muy prolongados, ya que hasta que no llevamos 20 minutos de actividad creíamos que no se consumía grasa de nuestras reservas, pero lo que queremos no es consumir más grasa solo durante el tempo que nos ejercitemos, sino que pongamos el motor en marcha de nuestro metabolismo durante el tiempo que necesitamos para recuperarnos. Además, con ese tipo de ejercicio (aeróbicos), la mayor parte de la grasa que se pierde es de cara, pecho y cintura, pero apenas de caderas y de muslos, donde hay muy pocos receptores para que la adrenalina mueva la grasa durante el estres. Otro aspecto poco favorable es que este tipo de ejercicio tiende a disminuir el volumen de masa muscular (a fibras musculares más pequeñas, las llamadas rojas o de resistencia), por lo que podemos encontrarnos con un descolgamiento de la piel del glúteo o caderas al tener menos soporte muscular que sostenga la piel.


Entonces ¿hay solución? El truco consiste en realizar actividades de alta intensidad pero de breve duración y con descansos también breves (anaeróbicos, interválicos, ahora de moda HIIT, Tabata, etc). Por ejemplo, subirnos a una elíptica, esa máquina que parece que estamos haciendo esquí de fondo, moviendo brazos y piernas y hacer lo siguiente: cinco minutos lentos como calentamiento y, a continuación cinco picos de un minuto rápido y un minuto lento, para acabar con otros cinco minutos lentos. Total, si lo calculas, diecinueve minutos. Los picos de un minuto deben ser de intensidad alta, tan rápido como seamos capaces según nuestra condición física. Esto pone en marcha lo que se conoce como EPOC (consumo de oxígeno post ejercicio), de manera que estaremos consumiendo más grasa de lo habitual durante las siguientes ocho a doce horas, y de todo el cuerpo, durante el periodo post ejercicio. Yo lo ilustro a mis pacientes con el ejemplo de poner en marcha un motosierra o una lancha motora antigua, cuando había que pegar tirones de una cuerda para poner la hélice en marcha. Los tirones de la cuerda son los picos de intensidad. Si tiramos flojito de la cuerda, el motor no se enciende, pero si los tirones son fuertes, la hélice ya arranca durante horas y nos vacía el depósito de combustible. Igual hacemos con el metabolismo. En este caso, la grasa que se moviliza también incluye la de las caderas y muslos, y nos tonifica muscularmente y da mas sujeción a la piel, ya que el trabajo es más parecido al de los velocistas.


Ejemplos de este tipo de ejercicio pueden ser la ya mencionada elíptica, carrera con intervalos, salto a la comba, balanceos con pesa rusa (kettlebell), y para los más avanzados las rutinas de HIIT o de Tabata. Todo lo que sea actividad intensa y breve en picos sucesivos con poco tiempo de recuperación, y con una duración que puede ir de los 12 a los 20 minutos. Esto será suficiente para activar tu metabolismo durante las siguientes 12 horas. Para poder afrontar la intensidad de los picos es muy importante que respiremos en varios tiempos para ventilar mejor y que estemos pendientes de que las escápulas estén sueltas y relajadas, no fijas y agarrotadas, pues así respiraremos y coordinaremos mejor.


Aún así, con la comida hay que tomar una serie de medidas importantes también para el éxito. Hay que disminuir los alimentos tipo azúcar (harinas, pastas, dulces, arroz, patatas, sodas, zumos, cerveza, vino, etc) ya que dan la orden al organismo de almacenar combustibles, recordando que nos engorda más lo que bebemos que lo que comemos (una dieta correcta pero con dos tres refrescos, incluso light y un zumo, no nos servirán), salvo en los momentos en los que hacemos ejercicio. Es decir, después del esfuerzo los carbohidratos son conducidos al músculo en las siguientes cuatro horas y esto es importante para evitar la ansiedad, para contrarrestar los efectos del estrés hormonal del ejercicio (se genera una hormona, cortisol que puede consumir músculo, bajar las defensas y debilitar al tiroides) y que necesita encontrar glucosa en sangre para no generar efectos dañinos. Así esa porción de arroz tomada en un día sin ejercicio nos puede engordar, pero en las cuatro horas siguientes al ejercicio, gracias a unos receptores muy importantes llamados GLUT4, servirán para recuperarnos y acelerar el metabolismo. Como truco en la consulta, algún día de ejercicio intenso podemos también no tomar esos carbohidratos para empujar a las enzimas de usar la grasa a ser más potentes, pero como norma incluiremos algo de arroz, patata, cereales, boniato, etc, en las siguientes cuatro horas a la actividad de intervalos.


Si quieres perder grasa de una forma eficaz y sin rebotes la clave es poner tu metabolismo en marcha, justo lo contrario que conseguirás si sigues con la antigua creencia de que esto se logra a base de matarte de hambre.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Mar 2018)

nimmie dijo:


> *Hola:
> 
> Llevo leyéndoos desde septiembre del año pasado, el hilo anterior y ahora este. Cuento un poco mi experiencia sobre todo porque he visto que las mujeres que participan en estos hilos tienden a encontrar más problemas que los hombres con esta dieta, ya adelanto que no es mi caso y que estoy encantada de la vida. o
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo vuelvo a repetir, el problema de las mujeres sobre todo es que os han convertido en esclavas de los kilos, el "peso ideal" y de la báscula. Literalmente la debeis de tirar por el balcón hasta que esteis seguras de que solo os pesais por mera curiosidad estadística.

En cuanto te olvidas bastante de lo que marca la báscula y perseveras como habrás hecho tú pues ahí los tienes los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Mar 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo vuelvo a repetir, el problema de las mujeres sobre todo es que os han convertido en esclavas de los kilos, el "peso ideal" y de la báscula. Literalmente la debeis de tirar por el balcón hasta que esteis seguras de que solo os pesais por mera curiosidad estadística.
> 
> En cuanto te olvidas bastante de lo que marca la báscula y perseveras como habrás hecho tú pues ahí los tienes los resultados.
> 
> Saludos.



Es así, pero la obsesión con la báscula es cosa mala. Tengo una compañera del gimnasio que pesa ahora más que cuando llegó y está desesperada, pero claro,tiene más músculo y se la ve mejor, se lo ha repetido el monitor y todo el mundo pero la da igual, quería perder peso y va al gimnasio y lo está ganando :: y eso ya la desespera. Yo hace meses que no me peso pero creo que he subido un poco de 54 ya precisamente por el tema gimnasio.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Es así, pero la obsesión con la báscula es cosa mala. Tengo una compañera del gimnasio que pesa ahora más que cuando llegó y está desesperada, pero claro,tiene más músculo y se la ve mejor, se lo ha repetido el monitor y todo el mundo pero la da igual, quería perder peso y va al gimnasio y lo está ganando :: y eso ya la desespera. Yo hace meses que no me peso pero creo que he subido un poco de 54 ya precisamente por el tema gimnasio.



No es que te vaya a hacer ni recontraputo caso, porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero igual le ayuda un "shock visual", que a veces son muy esclarecedores.

_Quicir_, busca una foto de dos chicas, una modelo de fitness y otra fofa y con tripita, que midan lo mismo, pero que *la fofa y con tripita pese menos que la modelo de fitness*.

Le enseñas las fotos y le preguntas cual está más delgada.

Y cuando (obviamente) señale a la modelo de fitness, le explicas que sí, que está más delgada, pero que *en realidad pesa más*. 

Si con eso no cortocircuita, pues chica, qué _quiés_ que te diga...


----------



## nimmie (9 Mar 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces y lo vuelvo a repetir, el problema de las mujeres sobre todo es que os han convertido en esclavas de los kilos, el "peso ideal" y de la báscula. Literalmente la debeis de tirar por el balcón hasta que esteis seguras de que solo os pesais por mera curiosidad estadística.



Pero no solo la industria de la moda o revistas femeninas (entiendo que a eso te refieres cuando hablas de que a las mujeres nos han hecho esclavas de la báscula), ojo. Yo cuando he ido al médico en Reino Unido, que es donde vivo, y han necesitado comprobar que no estaba obesa para recetarme anticonceptivos se han limitado a pesarme, y eso ni siquiera en una báscula de impedancia para averiguar el porcentaje de grasa... te miran el peso, lo meten en el ordenador para averiguar tu BMI (???) y en base a eso deciden. Me parece bastante de juzgado de guardia, pero qué les vas a decir.


De todas formas yo no me estoy pesando mucho, me pesé el otro día (por primera vez desde antes de Navidad) por curiosidad y por ponerlo aquí en el foro, pero ya sospechando que en número de kilos la pérdida no parecería nada espectacular.


----------



## Ultra Chad (9 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es que te vaya a hacer ni recontraputo caso, porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero igual le ayuda un "shock visual", que a veces son muy esclarecedores.
> 
> _Quicir_, busca una foto de dos chicas, una modelo de fitness y otra fofa y con tripita, que midan lo mismo, pero que *la fofa y con tripita pese menos que la modelo de fitness*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es que te vaya a hacer ni recontraputo caso, porque no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero igual le ayuda un "shock visual", que a veces son muy esclarecedores.
> 
> _Quicir_, busca una foto de dos chicas, una modelo de fitness y otra fofa y con tripita, que midan lo mismo, pero que *la fofa y con tripita pese menos que la modelo de fitness*.
> 
> ...



Lo haré, pero el tema báscula está ahí grabado a sangre y fuego.


----------



## sekhet (9 Mar 2018)

Acabo de recoger mi analitica y me gustaría compartir algunos resultados, a ver que os parece:

- Colesterol: 153 (HDL 77, LDL 69) (50 - 220)
- Trigliceridos: 34* (50 - 165)
- Glucosa: 90 (71 - 109)

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Mar 2018)

nimmie dijo:


> Pero no solo la industria de la moda o revistas femeninas (entiendo que a eso te refieres cuando hablas de que a las mujeres nos han hecho esclavas de la báscula), ojo. Yo cuando he ido al médico en Reino Unido, que es donde vivo, y han necesitado comprobar que no estaba obesa para recetarme anticonceptivos se han limitado a pesarme, y eso ni siquiera en una báscula de impedancia para averiguar el porcentaje de grasa... te miran el peso, lo meten en el ordenador para averiguar tu BMI (???) y en base a eso deciden. Me parece bastante de juzgado de guardia, pero qué les vas a decir.
> 
> 
> De todas formas yo no me estoy pesando mucho, me pesé el otro día (por primera vez desde antes de Navidad) por curiosidad y por ponerlo aquí en el foro, pero ya sospechando que en número de kilos la pérdida no parecería nada espectacular.



Lo que comentas del BMI es porque los médicos son subnormales retrasados de mierda.no hay otra explicación


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Mar 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Acabo de recoger mi analitica y me gustaría compartir algunos resultados, a ver que os parece:
> 
> - Colesterol: 153 (HDL 77, LDL 69) (50 - 220)
> - Trigliceridos: 34* (50 - 165)
> ...



Un ejemplo claro de como la obsesión con el colesterol le puede llevar a usted a enfermar y morir. Ese colesterol es alarmantemente bajo. Allá usted.


----------



## piru (9 Mar 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Acabo de recoger mi analitica y me gustaría compartir algunos resultados, a ver que os parece:
> 
> - Colesterol: 153 (HDL 77, LDL 69) (50 - 220)
> - Trigliceridos: 34* (50 - 165)
> ...




A mí me preocuparía mucho tener esos resultados. Esos márgenes de tolerancia son diferentes a los de mis analíticas.
Colesterol T: 110-200
Triglicéridos: 0-150
Glucosa: 70-99

¿No tienes la Proteína C reactiva, ni la Ferritina?

Por otra parte, todas las analíticas que veo de gente sana tienen una proporción de 1 HDL por 3 LDL (+/-). Da igual la cantidad de colesterol, esa proporción se mantiene siempre. No es nada científico es pura observación personal.


----------



## sekhet (9 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> A mí me preocuparía mucho tener esos resultados. Esos márgenes de tolerancia son diferentes a los de mis analíticas.
> Colesterol T: 110-200
> Triglicéridos: 0-150
> Glucosa: 70-99
> ...



De proteínas solo tengo:
Proteínas totales: 7,2 (6,6 - 8,7)
De Ferritina no viene nada...
De todas formas mi preocupacion era por los trihliceridos y en tus margenes llega al 0.


----------



## Lausengier (11 Mar 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Acabo de recoger mi analitica y me gustaría compartir algunos resultados, a ver que os parece:
> 
> - Colesterol: 153 (HDL 77, LDL 69) (50 - 220)
> - Trigliceridos: 34* (50 - 165)
> ...



Esta analítica está bien.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Mar 2018)

*¿Qué comieron los trabajadores neolíticos después de un duro día en Stonehenge? Cerdo dulce y queso rico*

Los antepasados ​​de la Edad de Piedra de los británicos poseían talentos inesperados, según han descubierto los científicos. Además de su destreza en la construcción de grandes monolitos como Stonehenge, también fueron expertos en organizar fiestas de primer nivel.El cerdo endulzado y asado consumido con una variedad de ricos productos lácteos, incluyendo queso y mantequilla, parece haber sido un lugar común en las fiestas, según una exposición de English Heritage, Feeding Stonehenge, que se inaugurará esta semana en el centro de visitantes del círculo de piedras."Han pasado más de 4.500 años desde que se construyó la parte principal de Stonehenge", dijo la arqueóloga Susan Greaney. "Pero gracias a la sofisticación de las técnicas que ahora tenemos para datar e identificar sustancias químicas, podemos deducir, a partir de los fragmentos de alimentos que quedan en las vasijas y de los huesos de animales depositados en el suelo, qué comidas se estaban consumiendo allí".

Stonehenge fue construido en varias etapas. Sin embargo, el período más importante se produjo alrededor de 2.500 a.C., cuando se erigieron los grandes bloques sarsen que forman el anillo principal, dijo Greaney. "Análisis recientes sugieren que esta construcción se completó en un período de unos 50 años", agregó.Los científicos también han datado la ocupación de la aldea neolítica de Durrington Walls, que se encuentra a unos 3 km al noreste de Stonehenge, en un período de 50 años, lo que también ocurrió hace alrededor de 2.500 a.C."A partir de esto, hemos llegado a la conclusión de que Durrington Walls era el lugar donde vivían los constructores de Stonehenge y donde hacían celebraciones relacionadas con el gran edificio que estaban construyendo", dijo Greaney.La cuestión es: ¿qué sostuvo a estos trabajadores durante la titánica tarea que habían emprendido? ¿Qué alimentos consumieron? "Cuando cavamos en Durrington Walls encontramos fosas y basureros llenos de pedazos de cerámica y huesos de animales que quedaban de las fiestas", dice un investigador de Stonehenge, el profesor Oliver Craig (izquierda), de la Universidad de York. "Estos restos han proporcionado una inmensa cantidad de información".A partir de los fragmentos de cerámicas hallados, los científicos pudieron identificar las grasas, las ceras y los aceites de los alimentos cocinados en estos recipientes. Estas grasas, que se filtraron en la cerámica y se recolectaron en sus poros, ahora se pueden analizar mediante una técnica conocida como análisis de lípidos.

*"Encontramos que las vasijas u ollas más grandes contenían principalmente carne de cerdo", *relata Craig. *"Sin embargo, las ollas más pequeñas, que se encontraron en diferentes partes del enclave de Durrington Walls, contenían productos lácteos.* Creemos que estos alimentos a base de leche tenían un significado especial. Pueden haber estado asociados con la pureza o la fertilidad, por ejemplo, y se consumieron en un área especial".Sin embargo, la presencia de productos lácteos plantea un rompecabezas. La evidencia genética indica que los británicos en este momento eran intolerantes a la lactosa. Beber leche les habría producido molestias gástricas. Aún así, los productos lácteos parecen haber tenido un uso generalizado.Esto ha llevado a Craig y otros científicos a argumentar que la leche de vaca no se habría consumido directamente, sino que se habría convertido en queso y yogur, lo que no habría desencadenado reacciones de intolerancia a la lactosa. En otras palabras, las personas que se reunían para estos festivales habrían estado comiendo platos ricos en proteínas de mantequilla y queso y otros productos lácteos procesados.En cuanto a la carne que se consumió, de lejos el animal más popular fue el cerdo. "Hay fragmentos de esqueletos de cerdos, datados en este período, en todas partes", subraya Greaney. "Y cuando miras los dientes de estos animales, es notorio que hay fuertes signos de caries, lo que sugiere que estaban siendo engordados con dietas bastante dulces, posiblemente con miel. Por tanto, el cerdo endulzado con miel bien podría haber estado en el menú en estas fiestas".Todas las señales apuntan al hecho de que las edificaciones de Stonehenge y Durrington estaban asociadas con algunas celebraciones muy fastuosas. Por ejemplo, en la mayoría de otros sitios arqueológicos, donde los huesos de animales se han dejado después de ser comidos, muy poco se deja sin consumir. Esto no fue el caso en Durrington Walls, donde chuletas a medio comer se dejaron descartadas en muchos lugares. "Esta pudo haber sido la primera cultura despreocupada del país", dice Greaney.Este punto fue respaldado por Craig. "La gente estaba matando animales, encerrándolos y comiéndoselos a gran escala", dijo. "Debió haber sido todo un espectáculo".Sin embargo, esta alta ingesta proteica de carne y quesos probablemente no era típica de las comidas promedio de la Edad de Piedra, agregó. *"Creo que la gente en esos días también habría estado comiendo verduras y frutas, pero no aquí. Carne de cerdo, ternera y queso, eso fue un festín especial, y eso es lo que se consumió en Stonehenge"*.Ahora bien, la identidad de cualquier bebida que se consumió sigue siendo un misterio. "La gente siempre me pregunta: ¿nuestros antepasados ​​consumían vino, cerveza u otro tipo de bebida alcohólica?", recuerda Craig. "La respuesta es que no lo sabemos. Bien podrían haberlo sido, pero todavía no tenemos las técnicas o la evidencia para decir qué podría ser esa bebida. Eso queda para futuras investigaciones".

Fuente: theguradian.com


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (11 Mar 2018)

Hoy en mi café matutino con el periódico dominical me acordé de todos vosotros. 

No sé quién tiene más razón si Gwyneth Paltrow en su lucha contra los carbohidratos pero con su dieta con mil calorías diarias, la Dietética Nuria Pumares ("El aceite de coco es una grasa saturada, es decir, que se vincula a un aumento de colesterol en sangre y que tiene un mayor riesgo de provocar enfermedades cardiovasculares"), la American Heart Association (AHA) que ha tenido que salir a desmentir que la grasa de coco ayude a disminuir el colesterol en sangre gracias a su componente mayoritario, el ácido láurico o la Asociación de Odontólogos Americanos que ha tenido que cerrar bocas y decir que «no existen estudios que demuestren que el aceite de coco tiene beneficios bucodentales».

Todo un popurri de ideas sobre el aceite de coco:

Aceite de coco: ¿la caída de un mito?

¿Qué opinan ustedes? Me he comprado un bote y ya no sé si comérmelo o untármelo.


----------



## piru (11 Mar 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Hoy en mi café matutino con el periódico dominical me acordé de todos vosotros.
> 
> No sé quién tiene más razón si Gwyneth Paltrow en su lucha contra los carbohidratos pero con su dieta con mil calorías diarias, la Dietética Nuria Pumares ("El aceite de coco es una grasa saturada, es decir, que se vincula a un aumento de colesterol en sangre y que tiene un mayor riesgo de provocar enfermedades cardiovasculares"), la American Heart Association (AHA) que ha tenido que salir a desmentir que la grasa de coco ayude a disminuir el colesterol en sangre gracias a su componente mayoritario, el ácido láurico o la Asociación de Odontólogos Americanos que ha tenido que cerrar bocas y decir que «no existen estudios que demuestren que el aceite de coco tiene beneficios bucodentales».
> 
> ...




Las cosas exóticas no me terminan de convencer. Yo prefiero las grasas animales. Mis preferencias son:

Mantequilla: todos los días caen 30g para empezar cada comida (30x2=60g)
Manteca de cerdo para cocinar.
AOVE para ensaladas y condimentos. 

Y los triglicéridos en 53 :fiufiu:


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Mar 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Hoy en mi café matutino con el periódico dominical me acordé de todos vosotros.
> 
> No sé quién tiene más razón si Gwyneth Paltrow en su lucha contra los carbohidratos pero con su dieta con mil calorías diarias, la Dietética Nuria Pumares ("El aceite de coco es una grasa saturada, es decir, que se vincula a un aumento de colesterol en sangre y que tiene un mayor riesgo de provocar enfermedades cardiovasculares"), la American Heart Association (AHA) que ha tenido que salir a desmentir que la grasa de coco ayude a disminuir el colesterol en sangre gracias a su componente mayoritario, el ácido láurico o la Asociación de Odontólogos Americanos que ha tenido que cerrar bocas y decir que «no existen estudios que demuestren que el aceite de coco tiene beneficios bucodentales».
> 
> ...



Amoaver:

- La opinión de la Paltrow, pues como la de cualquier otro, me figuro. Lo de la dieta de 1000 calorías no puede ser bueno para nada, pero allá ella

- Lo de que el aceite de coco sube el colesterol: pues como ya se ha comentado por aquí (con evidencias científicas en abundancia), lo de que te suba el colesterol por la dieta NO ES MALO, sino mero síntoma de que te pasaba algo chungo y, al menos, gracias a la dieta tienes con qué remendarlo.

- Lo de que el ácído láurico no baja el colesterol, pues lo mismo: queremos un colesterol bajo por estar sanos, no porque tomemos cosas que nos lo bajan artificialmente, o porque no tenemos con qué fabricarlo

- Y lo de que la asociación de DENTISTAS digan que "no hay pruebas" de que el aceite de coco tenga propiedades que *les puedan dejar sin trabajo*... sin comentarios.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> Las cosas exóticas no me terminan de convencer. Yo prefiero las grasas animales. Mis preferencias son:
> 
> Mantequilla: todos los días caen 30g para empezar cada comida (30x2=60g)
> Manteca de cerdo para cocinar.
> ...



Uff, pues una chapatita con sobrasada ibérica por las mañanas ya ni te cuento... qué delicia :baba:

Tengo bien el colesterol y los triglicéridos, pero es algo que no me obsesiona, los límites cada vez los bajan más, menudo cuento chino.


----------



## Futuroscuro (12 Mar 2018)

He dejado el pan pero me gustaría probar con el "Trigo sarraceno" ¿Qué os parece? ¿Vale la pena?


----------



## Saryon (12 Mar 2018)

Tras mis primeras dos semanas (aunque la primera fue un poco reguler) la verdad es que empiezo a tener menos hambre entre comidas. La cosa parece que funciona, aunque tengo que tomarme medidas que se me olvidó ::

Luego una dudilla, para hacer salsa de tomate que recomendáis utilizar para combatir la acidez de ésta?


----------



## Raullucu (12 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Tras mis primeras dos semanas (aunque la primera fue un poco reguler) la verdad es que empiezo a tener menos hambre entre comidas. La cosa parece que funciona, aunque tengo que tomarme medidas que se me olvidó ::
> 
> Luego una dudilla, para hacer salsa de tomate que recomendáis utilizar para combatir la acidez de ésta?



Yo suelo echarle al sofrito un chorrín de PX y dejarlo un rato antes de añadir el tomate, o si le echas tiempo al sofrito te puedes ahorrar el PX dejando que se caramelice la propia cebolla. Con lo del PX alguien te podría argumentar que estás quitando el azúcar de la salsa pero añadiendo fructosa desde el vino... en fin, yo sólo te doy ideas, eres libre de hacer uno, u otro o ninguno 

Salu2.


----------



## rory (12 Mar 2018)

_Una pregunta que creo que en principio no está relacionada pero quizas alguien me pueda poner sobre la pista.

Recibi los resultados del análisis de sangre en la empresa y todo estaba correcto a buenos niveles (glucosa 70, colesterol 231 (VLDL 8), trigliceridos 39, HDL/LDL 2, transaminasas todas entre 20 y 25. Me han puesto como advertencia "Hipercolesterolimia compensada"

El problema radica en las concentraciones de las celulas inmunes, teniendo al mismo tiempo una fuerte neutropenia, eosinofilia y linfocitosis. No se a que puede ser debido y mi experiencia en este campo es bastante limitada por lo que si algun forero pudiera iluminarme estaría agradecido.

Sobra decir que sigo la paleodieta por lo que no puede ser reacción a gluten o lactosa. _


Esto lo escribió un forero hace unos meses y me parece interesante si alguien puede aportar, ya que a mí me ha pasado alguna vez.

El sistema inmune es el responsable, pero ¿porqué?

La respuesta comodín es que hay alguna infección, pero eso no es correcto, ya que no había ninguan, ni dental ni nada. Yo creo que es que simplemente hay una inflamación de fondo debida a una intolerancia que no detectamos y el sistema inmune sobrereacciona para atajar esa agresión. Puede ser la leche, el glúten, solanáceas, cerdo (sí, da muchos problemas), semillas, PUFAs, etc....


----------



## piru (12 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Tras mis primeras dos semanas (aunque la primera fue un poco reguler) la verdad es que empiezo a tener menos hambre entre comidas. La cosa parece que funciona, aunque tengo que tomarme medidas que se me olvidó ::
> 
> Luego una dudilla, para hacer salsa de tomate que recomendáis utilizar para combatir la acidez de ésta?



¿Bicarbonato?


----------



## Saryon (13 Mar 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Yo suelo echarle al sofrito un chorrín de PX y dejarlo un rato antes de añadir el tomate, o si le echas tiempo al sofrito te puedes ahorrar el PX dejando que se caramelice la propia cebolla. Con lo del PX alguien te podría argumentar que estás quitando el azúcar de la salsa pero añadiendo fructosa desde el vino... en fin, yo sólo te doy ideas, eres libre de hacer uno, u otro o ninguno
> 
> Salu2.



La verdad es que yo casi siempre había usado vino para la salsa de tomate pero quiero ver si lo evito, aunque si veo que no funcionan otras alternativas le echaré el chorrete que por un poco tampoco nos vamos a volver locos. La verdad es que no había pensado en lo de la caramelización de la cebolla y es bien cierto, tener paciencia y a correr.



piru dijo:


> ¿Bicarbonato?



No tenía ni idea, lo probaré


----------



## rory (13 Mar 2018)

¿Cual de los tubérculos es el menos feculento?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> ¿Cual de los tubérculos es el menos feculento?



Zanahoria, nabo, chirivia, boniato...


----------



## piru (13 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> La verdad es que yo casi siempre había usado vino para la salsa de tomate pero quiero ver si lo evito, aunque si veo que no funcionan otras alternativas le echaré el chorrete que por un poco tampoco nos vamos a volver locos. La verdad es que no había pensado en lo de la caramelización de la cebolla y es bien cierto, tener paciencia y a correr.
> 
> 
> No tenía ni idea, lo probaré



En la cocina oriental se utiliza mucho:

"En muchas ocasiones cuando preparamos salda de tomate, ésta resulta un tanto ácida y no logra obtener el sabor que esperamos. Para quitar el problema de acidez de la salsa de tomate, basta con agregar una pizca de bicarbonato de sodio a la salsa antes de terminar su cocción."

https://mejorconsalud.com/usos-del-bicarbonato-de-sodio-en-la-comida/


----------



## Saryon (13 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> En la cocina oriental se utiliza mucho:
> 
> "En muchas ocasiones cuando preparamos salda de tomate, ésta resulta un tanto ácida y no logra obtener el sabor que esperamos. Para quitar el problema de acidez de la salsa de tomate, basta con agregar una pizca de bicarbonato de sodio a la salsa antes de terminar su cocción."
> 
> https://mejorconsalud.com/usos-del-bicarbonato-de-sodio-en-la-comida/



Cuando leí tu post busqué en google y leí precisamente ese artículo que enlazas. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## rory (13 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Zanahoria, nabo, chirivia, boniato...



Juraría que en algún sitio leí que había un tubérculo (no me acuerdo si era el ñame, el boniato o cual) que apenas tenia fécula, aunque se me hace raro, ya que los tubérculos son eso, fécula almacenada.

O quizás estoy mezclando datos de tanto que leo.


----------



## ketdroid (13 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> _Una pregunta que creo que en principio no está relacionada pero quizas alguien me pueda poner sobre la pista.
> 
> Recibi los resultados del análisis de sangre en la empresa y todo estaba correcto a buenos niveles (glucosa 70, colesterol 231 (VLDL 8), trigliceridos 39, HDL/LDL 2, transaminasas todas entre 20 y 25. Me han puesto como advertencia "Hipercolesterolimia compensada"
> 
> ...



Si, yo escribí aquello el año pasado. Por si te sirve de referencia, en un análisis 1 mes posterior los resultados fueron correctos. Pudo haber sido perfectamente por el entorno de trabajo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> Juraría que en algún sitio leí que había un tubérculo (no me acuerdo si era el ñame, el boniato o cual) que apenas tenia fécula, aunque se me hace raro, ya que los tubérculos son eso, fécula almacenada.
> 
> O quizás estoy mezclando datos de tanto que leo.



Si quiere un tubérculo que es rico (riquísimo) en almidón resistente (es decir, fécula, pero fécula no digerible que la flora transforma en grasas de cadena corta), y razonablemente pobre en fécula estándar...

...la respuesta es LA CHUFA


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si quiere un tubérculo que es rico (riquísimo) en almidón resistente (es decir, fécula, pero fécula no digerible que la flora transforma en grasas de cadena corta), y razonablemente pobre en fécula estándar...
> 
> ...la respuesta es LA CHUFA



:baba:

En Valencia te venden horchata eco en puestos por el paseo marítimo, fresquita no veas, lo malo es que le echan más azúcar de lo que debería. Fueras donde fueras, assúcar ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> En Valencia te venden horchata eco en puestos por el paseo marítimo, fresquita no veas, lo malo es que le echan más azúcar de lo que debería. Fueras donde fueras, assúcar ::



La tienes natural y sin nada añadido en casi todas las horchaterias de Valencia. Ultimamente es bastante comun. La ultima sin me la tome en un carrito de esos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> En Valencia te venden horchata eco en puestos por el paseo marítimo, fresquita no veas, lo malo es que le echan más azúcar de lo que debería. Fueras donde fueras, assúcar ::





Karlos Smith dijo:


> La tienes natural y sin nada añadido en casi todas las horchaterias de Valencia. Ultimamente es bastante comun. La ultima sin me la tome en un carrito de esos.



Hoigan, ¿dónde quedó lo de no sustituir las frutas por zumos?

Que nos dejamos todo lo rico en la pulpa...

...o no


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La tienes natural y sin nada añadido en casi todas las horchaterias de Valencia. Ultimamente es bastante comun. La ultima sin me la tome en un carrito de esos.



Tampoco me recorrí muchas pero en las que pregunté, algo de azúcar echaban. Este año la busco sin azúcar sí o sí 

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 11:34 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hoigan, ¿dónde quedó lo de no sustituir las frutas por zumos?
> 
> Que nos dejamos todo lo rico en la pulpa...
> 
> ...o no



Ya, pero con el calor y en la playa lo que apetece es tomarlo en zumo fresquito. Venden el fruto sí, pero no es lo mismo ::


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Tampoco me recorrí muchas pero en las que pregunté, algo de azúcar echaban. Este año la busco sin azúcar sí o sí
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 11:34 ----------
> 
> ...



De ahí el enlace con una receta de galletas de mantequilla, canela y pulpa de chufa


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De ahí el enlace con una receta de galletas de mantequilla, canela y pulpa de chufa



Jracias, vaya pinta ¿no?:baba:


----------



## rory (14 Mar 2018)

ketdroid dijo:


> Si, yo escribí aquello el año pasado. Por si te sirve de referencia, en un análisis 1 mes posterior los resultados fueron correctos. Pudo haber sido perfectamente por el entorno de trabajo.



Gracias. A mí me suelen variar los parámetros también. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si quiere un tubérculo que es rico (riquísimo) en almidón resistente (es decir, fécula, pero fécula no digerible que la flora transforma en grasas de cadena corta), y razonablemente pobre en fécula estándar...
> 
> ...la respuesta es LA CHUFA



Sí, la chufa la como por sus virtudes. La compro entera y eco, una maravilla, la mejor leche vegetal sin duda.


----------



## HPC (14 Mar 2018)

Me como una tableta de Milka a la semana y me afeito a navaja. De momento me va bien.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hoigan, ¿dónde quedó lo de no sustituir las frutas por zumos?
> 
> Que nos dejamos todo lo rico en la pulpa...
> 
> ...o no



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero si pillas invitados y toca visita a heladeria, lo que no va a ser es un cucurucho con tres bolas de turron y nata (como hacia antes). Entre todo lo que te pueden ofrecer en esos establecimientos la horchata sin mierdangas es lo mejor de todo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La tienes natural y sin nada añadido en casi todas las horchaterias de Valencia. Ultimamente es bastante comun. La ultima sin me la tome en un carrito de esos.



Y yo en Alicante en mi heladería de andar por casa, buenísima y refrescante, en veranito cae de tres a cuatro por semana. También se la puede hacer uno mismo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Mar 2018)

Una pregunta, no sé si ya se habló en su momento pero no recuerdo... ¿qué opináis del agua de coco como bebida isotónica para después de hacer deporte?¿es tanto como dicen?ienso:ienso:


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Una pregunta, no sé si ya se habló en su momento pero no recuerdo... ¿qué opináis del agua de coco como bebida isotónica para después de hacer deporte?¿es tanto como dicen?ienso:ienso:



Mi primera impresión es que el problema va a estar en que el agua de coco que bebas sea agua de coco.

A partir de ahí, pues ni tan mal:

- obviamente lo que más tiene son azúcares, pero al ser un producto natural, viene con su fibra y sus enzimas. Además, se asume que si lo vas a usar como bebida isotónica, es que lo quieres para post-entreno, con lo que el azúcar que entre va a ir a regenerar glucógeno, que es lo suyo

- Aporta 2,5 g/l de potasio y 1g/l de sodio, que está francamente bien para reponer electrolitos (es, curiosamente "snake juice" rebajado al 50%)

- de paso, también aporta algo de vitamina C (24 mg/l), magnesio (250 mg/l), calcio (240 mg/l), cobre, fósforo y hierro (3 mg/l), y también es una buena fuente de manganeso (0,85 mg/l)

- Y como apunte interesante, el aporte proteico del agua de coco (unos 7g/l) es especialmente rico en alanina, arginina, cisteina y serina

Así que, suponiendo que se pueda uno hacer con agua de coco de verdad y de calidad razonable, tiene bastante buena pinta, la verdad...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Mi primera impresión es que el problema va a estar en que el agua de coco que bebas sea agua de coco.*
> 
> A partir de ahí, pues ni tan mal:
> 
> ...



Ya :: La Isola Bio tiene buena pinta ¿no?

Pues muchas gracias por la respuesta. Sí, es para después de entrenar.
Gracias.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> Juraría que en algún sitio leí que había un tubérculo (no me acuerdo si era el ñame, el boniato o cual) que apenas tenia fécula, aunque se me hace raro, ya que los tubérculos son eso, fécula almacenada.
> 
> O quizás estoy mezclando datos de tanto que leo.



¿El chayote? No es tubérculo, pero lo parece y se puede usar con sustituto de la patata ya que se asemeja en comportamiento culinario y al parecer puedes hacer tortillas low-carb y tal con buen sabor. 
Lamentablemente yo no lo he probado, debe ser popular en México y tal.


----------



## Saryon (16 Mar 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿El chayote? No es tubérculo, pero lo parece y se puede usar con sustituto de la patata ya que se asemeja en comportamiento culinario y al parecer puedes hacer tortillas low-carb y tal con buen sabor.
> Lamentablemente yo no lo he probado, debe ser popular en México y tal.



Yo la tortilla leí por aquí a un compi que la hacía con boniato, cebolla y brócoli y la verdad es que queda cojonuda. Yo le puse poco y el que me sobró lo reciclé para una salsa para el bacalao. :Aplauso:

Por cierto alguna vez a las mil me hago un batido de proteínas si me entra hambre entre horas y no tengo nada a mano (aunque suelo tener huevos duros, mejillones y torreznos cerca), con qué sería mejor mezclarlo? Porque con agua están putapénicos.


----------



## Genis Vell (16 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Yo la tortilla leí por aquí a un compi que la hacía con boniato, cebolla y brócoli y la verdad es que queda cojonuda. Yo le puse poco y el que me sobró lo reciclé para una salsa para el bacalao. :Aplauso:
> 
> Por cierto alguna vez a las mil me hago un batido de proteínas si me entra hambre entre horas y no tengo nada a mano (aunque suelo tener huevos duros, mejillones y torreznos cerca), con qué sería mejor mezclarlo? Porque con agua están putapénicos.



EL truco del chayote es que no tienen casi hidratos, ni nada en general, es un relleno maravilloso, llenas el plato para los que comen con la vista sin comprometer modos de alimentación Low Carb y Ceto.

Respecto al batido, has probado con menos agua, es decir un cazo de proteína, sin sabor, con poca agua coge un gusto y textura asimilables.
Las que tienen sabor, son geniales con poca agua están muy ricas.
Prueba con un vaso de agua, 250ml por cazo y mira ver que tal.


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Mar 2018)

Yo fui el de la tortilla de brócoli, boniato y chalota <3


----------



## PBA (17 Mar 2018)

*Por cierto alguna vez a las mil me hago un batido de proteínas si me entra hambre entre horas y no tengo nada a mano (aunque suelo tener huevos duros, mejillones y torreznos cerca), con qué sería mejor mezclarlo? Porque con agua están putapénicos.*

Con un yogur la mezclo yo.


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2018)

Aquí el Stallone marcándose una sesión de HITS.

Sly Stallone on Instagram: â€œAnother easy workout! Youâ€™re only as old as you and your joints feel!LOLâ€

71 añitos tiene el adolescente. Y esto es lo que come: “Yo sigo una dieta alta en proteínas: Cualquier cosa con cara, eso es lo que como, junto con algo verde al lado“.

Sylvester Stallone - Cómo se cuidan los famosos, Aprende Fitness


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> Aquí el Stallone marcándose una sesión de HITS.
> 
> Sly Stallone on Instagram: â€œAnother easy workout! Youâ€™re only as old as you and your joints feel!LOLâ€



¿Tú sabes lo que es un HIT?


----------



## piru (17 Mar 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes lo que es un HIT?




HIT Alta intensidad y mínimo de repeticiones buscando el fallo.

En el vidrio Stallone se carga para hacer dominadas y falla a la tercera. Hit de manual.

Aquí otro vidrio de HIT. En 13 minutos hecho el entrenamiento:


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> Aquí el Stallone marcándose una sesión de HITS.
> 
> Sly Stallone on Instagram: â€œAnother easy workout! Youâ€™re only as old as you and your joints feel!LOLâ€



Vale que tiene 71 años, que el agarre es muy difícil y que entre lo que pesa y lo que se ha puesto tiene mucho mérito, pero que allí no se le puede contar ni una dominada también.
Toda mi admiración para Stallone por otra parte.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 23:15 ----------




piru dijo:


> HIT Alta intensidad y mínimo de repeticiones buscando el fallo.
> 
> En el vidrio Stallone se carga para hacer dominadas y falla a la tercera. Hit de manual.



Hombre, te puedo aceptar barco como animal de compañía. Habría que ver todo el entrenamiento que ga hecho, pero si me pongo a hacer dominadas y me hago 8 y fallo al 9 y me piro a casa, no me atrevería a decir que ese día he hecho un HIT.


----------



## piru (18 Mar 2018)

*Martes 20 de marzo, día sin carne.*

El próximo martes 20 de marzo los veganos han establecido el día sin carne. Como buen burbujarra aprovecharé para darme un homenaje. Ese día visitaré a mi carnicero y compraré un buen solomillo de ternera para la cena. Como quiera que el solomillo es tierno, pero poco sabroso, también compraré foie fresco (lo venden en ruedas de 2cm congeladas). Solomillo con foie acompañado de ensalada de brotes tiernos (detalle vegano de la cena) de postre tocinillo de cielo con yogur griego. Creo que ese día prescindiré del entrante de tostada con mantequilla (otra contribución al día vegano, me estaré pasando ienso 

Algo así:












Para beber un crianza Ribera del Duero, que compraré para la ocasión, a ver lo que encuentro.




El desayuno habrá sido:
Huevos con bacon
Ensalada de col, apio rallado, zanahoria, piña, frutos secos, etc (condimentada con AOVE, sal del Himalaya y vinagre de manzana)
Mantequilla
Chocolate 85%
Café con canela (sin azúcar off course)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Mar 2018)

La verdad es que a veces es mejor no saber nada y vivir en la ignorancia, se es más feliz. Estuve intentando comprar carne sin mierdas añadidas, y fue una odisea. Cerdo ibérico, los filetes con glutamato y aditivos para aburrir, y había varias marcas. El jamón ibérico aditivos y mil porquerías. Beicon imposible, azúcar, glutamato, 300 conservantes y antioxidantes...hasta que dimos con una marca ecológica a 30 euros el kilo donde solo había carne, ajo y sal. Milagro. Un asco todo, te venden como muy sana una cosa, te pones a leer y es lamentable. Nos envenenan. :vomito:


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> La verdad es que a veces es mejor no saber nada y vivir en la ignorancia, se es más feliz. Estuve intentando comprar carne sin mierdas añadidas, y fue una odisea. Cerdo ibérico, los filetes con glutamato y aditivos para aburrir, y había varias marcas. El jamón ibérico aditivos y mil porquerías. Beicon imposible, azúcar, glutamato, 300 conservantes y antioxidantes...hasta que dimos con una marca ecológica a 30 euros el kilo donde solo había carne, ajo y sal. Milagro. Un asco todo, te venden como muy sana una cosa, te pones a leer y es lamentable. Nos envenenan. :vomito:



No compres carne envasada, que hace llorar al páncreas.

La carne, al carnicero, y cortada delante de ti.

El beicon moderno es el sosias industrial de la panceta de toda la vida.

De hecho, bacon es un barbarismo cuyo significado en el país de origen es, ni más ni menos, panceta o tocino.

Al hilo de lo cual, comento que he adquirido recientemente una pieza de tocino salado ibérico 100% de bellota, marca _señorío de montanera_, al inigualable precio de 5€/kg (llevándome una pieza de 1,5 kg, eso sí)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No compres carne envasada, que hace llorar al páncreas.
> 
> La carne, al carnicero, y cortada delante de ti.
> 
> ...



¿Y crees que lo que tiene el carnicero no lleva las mismas porquerías?? Seguro que sí, alguna menos puede, pero no me fío, ahí sí que no veo los ingredientes y es peor. Le echarán de todo y como te lo corta el carnicero y no viene envasado parece otra cosa, pero no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> ¿Y crees que lo que tiene el carnicero no lleva las mismas porquerías?? Seguro que sí, alguna menos puede, pero no me fío, ahí sí que no veo los ingredientes y es peor. Le echarán de todo y como te lo corta el carnicero y no viene envasado parece otra cosa, pero no.



Eso depende, claro, de dónde compres. En casi todas las carnicerías, las piezas tienen aún su envase y etiquetado con la procedencia, los ingredientes, etc.

De todos modos, cuanto más lejos en la cadena de distribución del punto de origen, más posibilidades de que hayan tenido que _adobar_ las piezas para que duren más.

Pero en general, la carne del mercado es del día, y más aún lo es la que puedes comprar en una sala de despiece.

De todos modos, tampoco hay que agobiarse, llegado un punto el beneficio extra para la salud no compensa el esfuerzo extra (y no sólo económico) que requiere la _ortorexia compulsiva_


----------



## sindios (19 Mar 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, te puedo aceptar barco como animal de compañía. Habría que ver todo el entrenamiento que ga hecho, pero si me pongo a hacer dominadas y me hago 8 y fallo al 9 y me piro a casa, no me atrevería a decir que ese día he hecho un HIT.



Es que una cosa es HIIT y otra HIST, cuando se busca el fallo muscular en una serie, con movimientos superlentos...


----------



## Genis Vell (19 Mar 2018)

piru dijo:


> Aquí el Stallone marcándose una sesión de HITS.
> 
> Sly Stallone on Instagram: â€œAnother easy workout! Youâ€™re only as old as you and your joints feel!LOLâ€
> 
> ...



Como han dicho todos mucho respeto al amigo Sly, pero si mantiene la masa muscular no es sólo por comer protes, la vitamina S ayuda mucho y más a esas edades:
Stallone se declara culpable de haber introducido esteroides en Australia
Stallone confiesa que toma hormonas

Con leer por encima vale, 20Minutos no es el rigor científico hecho periódico y confunden testosterona con hormona del crecimiento en pro del sensacionalismo...


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso depende, claro, de dónde compres. En casi todas las carnicerías, las piezas tienen aún su envase y etiquetado con la procedencia, los ingredientes, etc.
> 
> De todos modos, cuanto más lejos en la cadena de distribución del punto de origen, más posibilidades de que hayan tenido que _adobar_ las piezas para que duren más.
> 
> ...



_

Mira lo que me saltas ahora 

Ya, pero ya digo, cuando hay etiqueta es muy difícil no mirar, la verdad es que es asombroso , glutamato en el cerdo ibérico :ouch:_


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Mar 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Mira lo que me saltas ahora
> 
> Ya, pero ya digo, cuando hay etiqueta es muy difícil no mirar, la verdad es que es asombroso , glutamato en el cerdo ibérico :ouch:



A más largo plazo, hay que pensar en los efectos que va a tener el mirar la etiqueta en la oferta disponible.

Dando como válida la hipótesis de que la información de las etiquetas no será trucada, si de forma persistente insistimos en no querer comida con mierdas, acabarán por surgir proveedores (más caros, seguramente) que se ajusten a nuestras demandas.


----------



## rory (19 Mar 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿El chayote? No es tubérculo, pero lo parece y se puede usar con sustituto de la patata ya que se asemeja en comportamiento culinario y al parecer puedes hacer tortillas low-carb y tal con buen sabor.
> Lamentablemente yo no lo he probado, debe ser popular en México y tal.



Interesante...gracias!

Smiling Jack y Karlos Smith, os envié un privado preguntando por algo que creo que me podrías ayudar. 

Otra cosa. El forero Suprimido habló sobre que una endocrina trató el SOP de su novia con metformina y dieta cetogénica. ¿Podrías decir qué endocrina es?


----------



## Saryon (20 Mar 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Respecto al batido, has probado con menos agua, es decir un cazo de proteína, sin sabor, con poca agua coge un gusto y textura asimilables.
> Las que tienen sabor, son geniales con poca agua están muy ricas.
> Prueba con un vaso de agua, 250ml por cazo y mira ver que tal.



La verdad es que el problema viene porque me quedaba muy aguado, probaré a meter menos agua en mismo cazo de proteina.



PBA dijo:


> Con un yogur la mezclo yo.



También lo probaré, aunque no queda muy denso?



Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo fui el de la tortilla de brócoli, boniato y chalota <3



Pues mi 10 para usted, está cojonuda.


----------



## Momo L (22 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> Interesante...gracias!
> 
> Smiling Jack y Karlos Smith, os envié un privado preguntando por algo que creo que me podrías ayudar.
> 
> Otra cosa. El forero Suprimido habló sobre que una endocrina trató el SOP de su novia con metformina y dieta cetogénica. ¿Podrías decir qué endocrina es?



No te puedo ayudar con el endocrino, pero hay un grupo en Facebook que se llama Paleosop y tiene mucha info en esta línea.


----------



## Ultra Chad (22 Mar 2018)

Momo L dijo:


> No te puedo ayudar con el endocrino, pero hay un grupo en Facebook que se llama Paleosop y tiene mucha info en esta línea.



*Cómo corregir el SOP comiendo bajo en carbohidratos*

Cómo corregir el SOP comiendo bajo en carbohidratos - Diet Doctor

El síndrome del ovario poliquístico (SOP) es frecuente y afecta hasta al 10 % de las mujeres en edad fértil. Más allá de los problemas menstruales y otros síntomas físicos, es la principal causa de infertilidad.1

Afortunadamente, hay una terapia de estilo de vida que es efectiva.


*Síntomas*
Estos son los síntomas más habituales del SOP:







*Anomalías en la menstruación* como períodos irregulares, fuertes o faltas de periodo.
*Incapacidad para quedarse embarazada.*
*Acné.*
*Exceso de vello facial y corporal*, que aparece con un patrón masculino (incluido el labio superior, el mentón y el pecho).2
Obesidad.


*Causa y tratamiento*

El síndrome del ovario poliquístico es mucho más común en mujeres con exceso de peso, diabetes de tipo 2, diabetes gestacional previa y otras consecuencias de la resistencia y el exceso de insulina. Esto también incluye la hipertensión y alteraciones del colesterol.3 Muchas personas creen que el SOP está causado por la resistencia a la insulina y los altos niveles de insulina, como el resto de problemas enumerados anteriormente.

Se sabe que los cambios de hábitos que causan una bajada de peso pueden mejorar los síntomas del SOP, al igual que la metformina, medicamento que se usa para la diabetes de tipo 2.4

Debido a la estrecha conexión con el exceso de peso, los altos niveles de insulina y otros problemas metabólicos, una dieta baja en carbohidratos es ideal para corregir el SOP. La dieta baja en carbohidratos es el único tratamiento que reduce los niveles de insulina de manera fiable y de forma constante, además de corregir los problemas metabólicos, entre los que está el síndrome del ovario poliquístico. Por eso, una dieta baja en carbohidratos debería ser esencial en cualquier tratamiento efectivo para el SOP.

De hecho, los limitados datos científicos existentes son muy prometedores.

En un pequeño estudio de 2005 se hizo un seguimiento a 11 mujeres con SOP mientras seguían una cetogénica durante seis meses. Las 5 mujeres que completaron el estudio tuvieron una gran mejora en su peso, estado hormonal y en la cantidad percibida de vello corporal. Dos de ellas se quedaron embarazadas a pesar de tener problemas previos de infertilidad.5
Un estudio de 2013 indica que incluso una reducción muy moderada de carbohidratos (del 55 al 41 por ciento de la energía) puede provocar mejoras significativas en el peso, hormonas y factores de riesgo para las mujeres con SOP.6
Finalmente, un examen hecho en 2017 de estudios pertinentes descubrió que las dietas bajas en carbohidratos tienden a “reducir los niveles de insulina circulante, mejorar el desequilibrio hormonal y reanudar la ovulación, mejorando las tasas de embarazo”.7
Más allá de los datos científicos citados anteriormente, la experiencia clínica de los médicos que la usan confirma que la alimentación baja en carbohidratos es un tratamiento efectivo para el síndrome del ovario poliquístico.

*Corregir el SOP y quedarte embarazada*
Hay muchísimos casos de mujeres que consiguen corregir los síntomas del SOP, e incluso de repente se quedan embarazadas después de empezar a comer bajo en carbohidratos. A veces puede parecer un milagro. Aunque, por supuesto, no es ese tipo de milagro, por lo que para quedarse embarazada hace falta una pareja, incluso siguiendo una alimentación baja en carbohidratos.

Esto es simplemente biología. Seguir una dieta baja en carbohidratos puede reducir la insulina y corregir la resistencia a ella en personas con SOP, lo que ayuda a equilibrar el sistema hormonal. Esto permite ovular y tener un ciclo menstrual normal, a la vez que reduce o elimina otros síntomas.

Aquí hay algunas mujeres valientes que han compartido sus historias:


Aquí hay una publicación más larga sobre el tema:
¿Estás intentando quedarte embarazada? Prueba la mejor dieta para tener bebés que incluye carne de res, mantequilla y tocino

*Experiencia profesional*
Muchos profesionales de la salud también han descubierto que la restricción de carbohidratos es muy efectiva para ayudar a las personas con SOP a corregir su enfermedad y quedarse embarazadas. Esto incluye a los dietistas australianos.



> Hemos descubierto un aumento increíble en la tasa de embarazo en las personas que consiguieron reducir los carbohidratos de su dieta.– Dr. Michael Fox



El Dr. Michael Fox, especialista en fertilidad, cuenta con más de una década de experiencia ayudando a pacientes con SOP e infertilidad con una dieta baja en carbohidratos.
El Dr. Fox descubrió que, en comparación con el uso exclusivo de medicamentos, añadir una dieta baja en carbohidratos para los pacientes con SOP aumentaba las probabilidades de embarazo ¡de un 45 a más del 90 por ciento! Esto ahorra a muchas personas la necesidad de la fertilización in vitro, una opción muy costosa que a veces falla, en lugar de quedarse embarazadas de una manera segura y económica.


*Más*
Las 8 principales razones para adoptar una dieta baja en carbohidratos para tratar el síndrome del ovario poliquístico 

Es posible contactar con Dr. Michael Fox en el Jacksonville Center for Reproductive Medicine.



*Empezar*
¿Deseas intentar corregir el síndrome del ovario poliquístico con una alimentación baja en carbohidratos? ¡Regístrate para obtener nuestro reto keto gratis de dos semanas!.

De forma alternativa, usa nuestra guía gratuita de alimentación cetogénica, o, para que sea aun más sencillo, prueba nuestro servicio de planificación de comidas bajas en carbohidratos, es gratuito durante un mes. Por ahora el servicio está en inglés, pero estamos trabajando para proporcionártelo en español lo antes posible.


----------



## Perchas (22 Mar 2018)

Smiling Jack;21521914
Al hilo de lo cual dijo:


> señorío de montanera[, al inigualable precio de 5€/kg (llevándome una pieza de 1,5 kg, eso sí)



Le he encargado a mi proveedor de Cerdo de Montanera Los Pedroches, que me traiga un par de buenos trozos de Tocino crudo para salarlos y hacerlo al estilo de "Lardo di Colonatta", sí este esta buenisimo de cerdo blanco. ni me umagino como debe estar el de Iberico de Montanera, seis meses cuarandose.


----------



## Indignado (22 Mar 2018)

Solo paso para dejar este vídeo , están desesperados los panaderos 

Trigo sarraceno, espelta, kamut, pan integral. DIFERENCIAS. Aitor Sánchez en Saber Vivir - YouTube


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Mar 2018)

Llevo tiempo intentando substituir desayunos y primeros platos a base de carbos, por otro producto (proteínas, vitaminas, etc..,) y que sea razonablemente barato y sacie...no lo encuentro...podríais poner una lista de carbos a substituir por otros productos alimenticios que sacien, sean más sanos y económicos...y que sea variado, porque estar toda la vida a base de judías verdes/brócoli de primer plato, lo veo insulso y aburrido...


----------



## Raullucu (23 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llevo tiempo intentando substituir desayunos y primeros platos a base de carbos, por otro producto (proteínas, vitaminas, etc..,) y que sea razonablemente barato y sacie...no lo encuentro...podríais poner una lista de carbos a substituir por otros productos alimenticios que sacien, sean más sanos y económicos...y que sea variado, porque estar toda la vida a base de judías verdes/brócoli de primer plato, lo veo insulso y aburrido...



Si quieres que sacie, creo que el huevo es tu amigo. Mi desayuno hoy a consistido en unas berzas rizadas salteadas que tenía de ayer, un par de huevos revueltos, un poco de tocino ibérico pasado por la sartén, queso de oveja y café sólo. Creo que el coste es bien bajo. Con eso voy a tirar sin problema hasta la cena, con curro, entreno y clases por el medio.


----------



## Saryon (23 Mar 2018)

Hace tiempo desayunaba tortilla o huevo frito con bacon y eso te dejaba como Dios. Ahora por tener poco tiempo me he acostumbrado a tomar un café con mantequilla y con unos torreznos, unos mejillones o un huevo duro suelo aguantar sin problemas hasta la hora de comer (suelo comer entre las 13.00-13.30). Enseguida se acostumbra uno.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Hace tiempo desayunaba tortilla o huevo frito con bacon y eso te dejaba como Dios. Ahora por tener poco tiempo me he acostumbrado a tomar un café con mantequilla y con unos torreznos, unos mejillones o un huevo duro suelo aguantar sin problemas hasta la hora de comer (suelo comer entre las 13.00-13.30). Enseguida se acostumbra uno.



Mejillones en conserva ?...ienso:


----------



## Saryon (23 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Mejillones en conserva ?...ienso:



Correcto, siempre llevo una lata en la mochila y 2 en el curro por si acaso me entra hambruna. Con el paquete de torreznos igual (aunque hay que fijarse que sean solo cerdo, aceite y sal, que muchos ponen glutamato y mil mierdas). En el curro también suelo dejar algún huevo duro en la nevera y algún yogur griego (que tengo pendiente ver si me los hago yo).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Mar 2018)

A ver Yo ya he eliminado de mi dieta desde hace años: Alcohol (excepto Navidades y cumpleaños), Bebidas gaseosas, Tabaco (hace 20 años fumaba negro), Dronjas, Fritos, Salsas, Colacao, Kellogs, y he reducido muchísimo el Pan (una barra me puede durar 2 semanas, cortada a trozos y congelada) Productos Precocinados, Pasta alimenticia y Embutidos...eso no quiere decir que de vez en cuando me zampe unos Donuts, Pizza, Macarrones con queso...y es verdad eso de querer más cuando comes estas porquerías...nunca te sacias, soy consciente...de siempre me ha gustado las ensaladas, frutos secos, aguacate y frutas, y últimamente comienzo a comer más verduras...pescado poco (no me gusta) salmón y a volar...cocino más a la plancha y el queso Curado y el Arroz tipo paella me encanta, ídem los huevos (revueltos ó duros) y abuso algo de lácteos (yogures, flanes etc..,)...Jamón ahora opto por Iberico del bueno...y mucho atún/mejillones en conserva...bebo mucha agua y alguna cervez Sin...y para desayunar he pasado de la marranada de los Kellogs, a la Avena pura ecológica, miel, leche en polvo y cacao puro desgrasado de herboristería....y he adelgazado vaya que si...y lo mejor me mantengo...depende la época del año, me veo algo las abdominales...hago ejercicio diario moderado tipo natación y bicicleta (30-45 minutos/dia) pero el cinturoncillo de grasa abdominal no me lo quito de encima...y sé que es por no dejar radicalmente de comer carbos...quiero hacerlo pero cuesta pulir el detalle y no me entran el desayuno tipo salado...


----------



## sindios (23 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver Yo ya he eliminado de mi dieta desde hace años: Alcohol (excepto Navidades y cumpleaños), Bebidas gaseosas, Tabaco (hace 20 años fumaba negro), Dronjas, Fritos, Salsas, Colacao, Kellogs, y he reducido muchísimo el Pan (una barra me puede durar 2 semanas, cortada a trozos y congelada) Productos Precocinados, Pasta alimenticia y Embutidos...eso no quiere decir que de vez en cuando me zampe unos Donuts, Pizza, Macarrones con queso...y es verdad eso de querer más cuando comes estas porquerías...nunca te sacias, soy consciente...de siempre me ha gustado las ensaladas, frutos secos, aguacate y frutas, y últimamente comienzo a comer más verduras...pescado poco (no me gusta) salmón y a volar...cocino más a la plancha y el queso Curado y el Arroz tipo paella me encanta, ídem los huevos (revueltos ó duros) y abuso algo de lácteos (yogures, flanes etc..,)...Jamón ahora opto por Iberico del bueno...y mucho atún/mejillones en conserva...bebo mucha agua y alguna cervez Sin...y para desayunar he pasado de la marranada de los Kellogs, a la Avena pura ecológica, miel, leche en polvo y cacao puro desgrasado de herboristería....y he adelgazado vaya que si...y lo mejor me mantengo...depende la época del año, me veo algo las abdominales...hago ejercicio diario moderado tipo natación y bicicleta (30-45 minutos/dia) pero el cinturoncillo de grasa abdominal no me lo quito de encima...y sé que es por no dejar radicalmente de comer carbos...quiero hacerlo pero cuesta pulir el detalle y no me entran el desayuno tipo salado...



El ayuno intermitente es tu amigo. Prueba a ver si te va bien. Puedes empezar con el 12/12 e ir aumentando hasta 16/8 o 20/4. O si lo prefieres hacer ayuno total un día a la semana u otras variantes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Mar 2018)

sindios dijo:


> El ayuno intermitente es tu amigo. Prueba a ver si te va bien. Puedes empezar con el 12/12 e ir aumentando hasta 16/8 o 20/4. O si lo prefieres hacer ayuno total un día a la semana u otras variantes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Si, suelo hacerlo dependiendo de lo ajetreado de mi semana, una vez a la semana...empece 12/12 y ahora estoy 16/8...he llegado a hacerlo 24/24 pero me dio un yuyin y de momento continuo 16/8...


----------



## Wein (24 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Hace tiempo desayunaba tortilla o huevo frito con bacon y eso te dejaba como Dios. Ahora por tener poco tiempo me he acostumbrado a tomar un café con mantequilla y con unos torreznos, unos mejillones o un huevo duro suelo aguantar sin problemas hasta la hora de comer (suelo comer entre las 13.00-13.30). Enseguida se acostumbra uno.



La tortilla se puede hacer por la noche y calentarla en el microondas por la mañana, o comer fría incluso si tampoco os gusta el microondas.


----------



## Max Aub (24 Mar 2018)

Mi chico ha estado a base de dieta keto durante un mes y ha conseguido un notable six pack, aunque como es marroqui no puede andar sin el cuscus, que creo notiene indice glucemico.Desde luego, nada que ver con bombas insulinicas como el gofio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Mar 2018)

Me pasa que a veces por estrés, ansiedad tipo laboral, personal, familiar me entra el pánico y me atiborro de dulces y azúcar para calmarme...sé que no esta bien pero ¿ alternativas sanas ?....


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (25 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> Interesante...gracias!
> 
> Smiling Jack y Karlos Smith, os envié un privado preguntando por algo que creo que me podrías ayudar.
> 
> Otra cosa. El forero Suprimido habló sobre que una endocrina trató el SOP de su novia con metformina y dieta cetogénica. ¿Podrías decir qué endocrina es?



Una doctora del Hospital Joan XXIII de Tarragona. Lo hizo como favor "personal", no por consulta ya que no nos toca ese hospital por la SS, porqué mi mujer trabajaba entonces ahí.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 12:51 ----------




Sion 2012 dijo:


> *Cómo corregir el SOP comiendo bajo en carbohidratos*
> 
> Cómo corregir el SOP comiendo bajo en carbohidratos - Diet Doctor
> 
> ...



Mi mujer por precaución toma Ovusitol D (de momento no buscamos el churumbel) además de seguir la dieta keto/low carb. Muchas mujeres con SOP tienen deficiencia de mio-inositol.

Ahora está mirando este producto... 
PCOS ®, nuevo suplemento para SOP con D-Chiro-Inositol | PaleoSOP


----------



## KinderWeno (26 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me pasa que a veces por estrés, ansiedad tipo laboral, personal, familiar me entra el pánico y me atiborro de dulces y azúcar para calmarme...sé que no esta bien pero ¿ alternativas sanas ?....



Frutos secos (nueces, almendras, anacardos, pistachos....), y si son de varios tipos mezclados mejor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2018)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Frutos secos (nueces, almendras, anacardos, pistachos....), y si son de varios tipos mezclados mejor.



Me encantan...y además fruta desecada tipo orejones, pasas, ciruelas...


----------



## Saryon (26 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me encantan...y además fruta desecada tipo orejones, pasas, ciruelas...



Ojo con esa fruta que normalmente tiene azúcar a cascoporro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Ojo con esa fruta que normalmente tiene azúcar a cascoporro.



pero es la natural de la fruta ?...ienso:


----------



## Saryon (26 Mar 2018)

Los orejones creo que llevan añadida, en cualquier caso creo que casi todas las frutas pasas tenían gran cantidad de azúcares junto a alto índice glucémico, pero si eso que te confirmen los expertos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pero es la natural de la fruta ?...ienso:



Da igual, azúcar es azúcar, igual que cuando exprimes la fruta, va directa a la insulina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Mar 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Da igual, azúcar es azúcar, igual que cuando exprimes la fruta, va directa a la insulina.



Disiento y le voy a explicar porque.

La diferencia entre un refinado y un azucar natural de una fruta es que no viene sola.

Hay dos cosas que ralentizan la absorcion de cualquier hidrato: la grasa y la fibra.

Evidentemente la fruta tiene bastante de lo segundo y las frutas desecadas especialmente.

Luego esta la prueba empirica. El primer mes el mono de dulce me lo quitaba llevando almendras y higos secos y adelgace como un hijoputa. Frutos secos altos en grasas y higos secos altos en fibra y con sus azucares correspondientes esta a años luz del pico de insulina que provoca un trozo de pan. Los meses posteriores aun le metia mano a los higos en menor cantidad porque simplemente te lo pide menos el cuerpo. Seis meses y 15 kilos menos no necesito mas pruebas.

En esos seis meses me ponia los findes mi paella, alguna cerveza (solo el finde) y postres paleo con miel a cascoporro.

Evitando los refinados, los azucares presentes en los alimentos enteros no deben de ser una preocupacion.

Todo esto que es una teoria (correcta) ahora tengo acceso a verlo en bonitas graficas de mi familiar diabetico. Desde este mismo año la seguridad social les pone un chip que mide la glucemia cada 5 min. La informacion se pasa a un software que te da un monton de informacion.

La grafica de la paella es espectacular. Es una bonita (y suave) curva de dos horas de subida y dos horas de bajada.

Ya nos aviso la endocrina que mucho cuidado con las grasas bla bla porque la dosis de insulina hacen efecto mucho antes de que aparezca el azucar en sangre. Para mi pense, un problemon para los comepanes.

Mi familiar hace una cuasipaleo y flipan con las curvas suaves, lineas rectas y niveles de azucar casi normales con dosis de insulina minimas. Solo aparece esa bonita y suave colina de la paella que es la mayor cantidad de carbos de la semana.

Antes de ponerle el chip nos enseño ejemplos de graficas de otros pacientes y eran una pesadilla de dientes de sierra. Todos siguiendo los consejos oficiales de 60% de carbos en su mayor parte procedentes de cereales...en fin.

Despues de este rollo tan grafico, a lo que iba. 
Paella: arroz, carne y aceite (bastante).
Tartas paleo: miel, cacao, harina de almendra, huevo, mantequilla o aove(muy altos en grasacas varias).
Frutas desecada: fructosa y fibra.

Todo esto sube el azucar en sangre sin dientes de sierra. Al menos en mi caso no me ralentizo el adelgazamiento.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2018)

magnifico...me encanta la paella...


----------



## KinderWeno (27 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me encantan...y además fruta desecada tipo orejones, pasas, ciruelas...



En la desecada no te sabría decir, quizá lleven azúcar añadido como te han dicho.

Aprovecho para preguntar, hace tiempo hice una especie de galletas caseras siguiendo una receta creo que del foro: avena, harina de almendra, cacao puro desgrasado plátanos y miel. Estaban buenas pero la avena me provocó una digestión muy pesada, ¿con qué podría sustituirla?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2018)

Me he fijado p.eje. que las pasas desecadas que compro, llevan: pasas y aceite girasol y ya esta...suelo mirar mucho el etiquetado...otra cosa es que el fabricante mienta y oculte ingredientes malos...


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Mar 2018)

Mientras no comas más unidades que comerías con su zumo...

Se trata de comer tantos orejones como albaricoques maduros fueras capaz.


----------



## jjotta (27 Mar 2018)

Mirad esta página: sinAzucar.org Es un proyecto que pretende mostrar la cantidad de azúcar libre que tienen en su composición muchos de los alimentos que consumimos habitualmente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2018)

KinderWeno dijo:


> En la desecada no te sabría decir, quizá lleven azúcar añadido como te han dicho.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar, hace tiempo hice una especie de galletas caseras siguiendo una receta creo que del foro: avena, harina de almendra, cacao puro desgrasado plátanos y miel. Estaban buenas pero la avena me provocó una digestión muy pesada, ¿con qué podría sustituirla?



Pues una de dos o simplemente la quitas, o le añades huevo a la receta. Yo he probado pocas veces la avena y me pasa lo mismo me cae como una piedra al estomago.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2018 at 19:18 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me he fijado p.eje. que las pasas desecadas que compro, llevan: pasas y aceite girasol y ya esta...suelo mirar mucho el etiquetado...otra cosa es que el fabricante mienta y oculte ingredientes malos...



Los higos secos suelen ser los que menos mierdas les echan. Suele ser solo un poco de harina de arroz que se ve como un polvillo por fuera.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Disiento y le voy a explicar porque.
> 
> La diferencia entre un refinado y un azucar natural de una fruta es que no viene sola.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, no digo que no, pero aún así hay que hacer algunos incisos: los higos secos sin harina añadida, y el resto de frutas desecadas sin azúcar añadido, será una curva suave. Sin embargo la fruta no es la misma fruta con la que evolucionamos sino fruta muchíiiiiiiiiisimo más dulce, a mí personalmente me engorda cuando abuso de la fruta, salvo los frutos del bosque, más que comprobado en mi metabolismo, de ahí que yo coma entre 2 y 4 piezas a la semana, como mucho.


----------



## merkawoman (27 Mar 2018)

KinderWeno dijo:


> En la desecada no te sabría decir, quizá lleven azúcar añadido como te han dicho.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar, hace tiempo hice una especie de galletas caseras siguiendo una receta creo que del foro: avena, harina de almendra, cacao puro desgrasado plátanos y miel. Estaban buenas pero la avena me provocó una digestión muy pesada, ¿con qué podría sustituirla?



Un par de cucharadas soperas de lino, una de chia y lo pasas por el molinillo, tendras alto contenido de polinsaturados que te aguantaran horneado sin apenas ranciarlos.

Lo de la miel....la verdad poniendo que platano te tiene que quedar dulce de sobras, a menos que tengas el umbral dulzon aun elevado, yo la quitaria y le pondria aceite coco que te dara plasticidad y poder ligante para amasar (y no problema dregadacion termica)

Puedes hacerte harinas de muchos frutos secos, para mas alto en carbos la de castaña muy bien.

¿La avena de por si te da digestiones pesadas?


----------



## PBA (28 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Disiento y le voy a explicar porque.
> 
> La diferencia entre un refinado y un azucar natural de una fruta es que no viene sola.
> 
> ...



Pregunta en serio. Entonces comiendo salvado inmediatamente después o antes de un helado, por ejemplo, no hay pico de insulina?


----------



## KinderWeno (28 Mar 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues una de dos o simplemente la quitas, o le añades huevo a la receta. Yo he probado pocas veces la avena y me pasa lo mismo me cae como una piedra al estomago.




Probaré a quitarla sin mas y poner más harina de almendra, le añadí huevo (no me acordaba).




merkawoman dijo:


> Un par de cucharadas soperas de lino, una de chia y lo pasas por el molinillo, tendras alto contenido de polinsaturados que te aguantaran horneado sin apenas ranciarlos.
> 
> Lo de la miel....la verdad poniendo que platano te tiene que quedar dulce de sobras, a menos que tengas el umbral dulzon aun elevado, yo la quitaria y le pondria aceite coco que te dara plasticidad y poder ligante para amasar (y no problema dregadacion termica)
> 
> ...



Gracias por la idea del lino y la chia. No había pensado tampoco en el aceite de coco, la verdad es que le eché miel porque pensaba que con el plátano (sólo tenía uno) no habría dulzor suficiente, el umbral yo creo que lo tengo bajo, no tomo azúcar refinado, el café siempre solo y el chocolate 99%.

La avena me sentó pesadísima, tenía la sensación de tener una bola de cemento en el estómago, duró hasta un día después de terminarme las galletas. No sé si la había probado antes.

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas.


----------



## angek (28 Mar 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Pregunta en serio. Entonces comiendo salvado inmediatamente después o antes de un helado, por ejemplo, no hay pico de insulina?



Me atrevo: 

Depende de la capacidad de esa fibra de "enredarse" con la comida que se ingiera. 

Para el primer tramo de la digestión, importa cómo vaya combinado cada trago y qué fácil sea para el sistema separar el azúcar de la fibra. 

Para un caso como el de una zanahoria tenemos poca cantidad de azúcar, mucha cantidad de fibra. El masticado no libera mucho azúcar en la boca, por lo que el proceso digestivo en es estómago, que lo irá desmenuzando poco a poco y distribuyendo razonablemente a lo largo del tiempo. 

El caso del helado con salvado, la enorme cantidad de azúcar anteriormente refinado y ya libre del producto, la poca calidad, integración y adherencia que conseguirá la fibra cereal y lo sencillísimo que lo tendrá el estómago para separar el trigo de la paja (pun intended) hace que la relación entre helado y salvado sea de 1 a 100 pa arriba y se logre minimizar el pico insulínico -y ni de lejos sería el mismo efecto-. 

Para ambos, el segundo tramo de la digestión, el intestino, hará mejores migas con la zanahoria, mientras querrá quitarse de enmedio al helado lo antes posible. 

Edit: 

Aunque, siguiendo el experimento, si se bate el salvado con el helado, en lugar de alternar cucharadas y si el helado es de cierta calidad, con poco azúcar, se come lentamente y una ración mesurada, también se puede menoscabar el pico.


----------



## kikepm (28 Mar 2018)

No olvidemos que el helado lleva una importante cantidad de grasa, lo que ralentiza el efecto de absorción de la glucosa.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Mar 2018)

Hamijos,

he leído que las nueces de Brasil tienen alto contenido *radiactivo*. ::

¿Me tengo que preocupar? ¿Alguien las consume habitualmente? Al margen de las recomendaciones que me dio un forero por aquí de que debía limitar su consumo por su alto contenido en selenio no sabía nada más.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Mar 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No olvidemos que el helado lleva una importante cantidad de grasa, lo que ralentiza el efecto de absorción de la glucosa.



Segun que helados. Pero con la moda light que permanece inalterable me da la impresion de que poca cosa. Para empezar se usa mucha leche desnatada en los helados.

Para sacarme de dudas he mirado la composicion del popular 'Magnum' y ninguna sorpresa: 13 gr de grasa y 31 'gramazos' de azucares.

Mientras no saquen helados de panceta me parece que no te libras del picotazo de azucar.

En verano hice algun experimento con aguacates, cacao y un poco de miel y no estaba nada mal. Hay recetas por ahi en el internet que usan ademas aceite de coco y es ideal para darle mas untuosidad, lo tengo que probar.

Pasa como con mis postres paleo. Vienen a ser cuatro partes de cacao, una de aceite de oliva o coco, dos de harina de almendras, dos huevos y todo eso con dos cucharadas soperas de miel. Calculo a ojo que son unos 30-40 gr de miel que alguna vez he pesado para el diabetico y no supone mas del 10% en peso del postre.

Por encima del 50% es grasa.

Y todo eso grasas de calidad y miel, no hay color.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Mar 2018)

Estaria bien colgar menus semanales Paleo para los que no tenemos ida de ni como comenzar...


----------



## Saryon (29 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estaria bien colgar menus semanales Paleo para los que no tenemos ida de ni como comenzar...



El mio no es paleo ni keto ni lo hago megaestricto porque meto un día de arroz/legumbres, lo puse en este hilo, no creo que haga más de 2-3 páginas. Además hay otro hilo donde la gente puso algunas ideas sobre recetas.


----------



## Cormac (29 Mar 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Puede ser, no digo que no, pero aún así hay que hacer algunos incisos: los higos secos sin harina añadida, y el resto de frutas desecadas sin azúcar añadido, será una curva suave. Sin embargo la fruta no es la misma fruta con la que evolucionamos sino fruta muchíiiiiiiiiisimo más dulce, a mí personalmente me engorda cuando abuso de la fruta, salvo los frutos del bosque, más que comprobado en mi metabolismo, de ahí que yo coma entre 2 y 4 piezas a la semana, como mucho.



Pero en serio que haciendo doce comidas a la semana Sino recuerdo mal de lunes a sábado haces comida y cena y los domingos ni comes nada durante 24 horas, ¿te da problema comer mas de dos o cuatro frutas a la semana?
¿No puedes comer dos melocotones y dos naranjas semanales, porque engordas?


----------



## sada (29 Mar 2018)

Hamburguesa de 2 kilos gratis para quien se la zampe en 45 minutos


pinta bien...:8:


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Mar 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero en serio que haciendo doce comidas a la semana Sino recuerdo mal de lunes a sábado haces comida y cena y los domingos ni comes nada durante 24 horas, ¿te da problema comer mas de dos o cuatro frutas a la semana?
> ¿No puedes comer dos melocotones y dos naranjas semanales, porque engordas?



De esto va el hilo hamijo.

Se pueden dar todas estas circunstancias por separado y combinadas: obesidad, resistencia a la insulina, prediabetes, diabetes tipo II.

Todo esto son caras de la misma moneda y se manifiestan en distintos grados.

Si el conforero se ha percatado de que la fruta le engorda tendra que pasar un tiempo mas o menos largo comiendo limpio y con algun ayuno hasta que su sensibilidad a la insulina se recupere algo.

A mi me pasaba igual si metia patata o arroz mas de un dia a la semana la bascula se movia hacia arriba. En cambio una pieza de fruta al dia no me supone un problema.


----------



## boogie boom (31 Mar 2018)

Sólo tengo en cuenta que esta tendencia hacia los alimentos enteros y naturales es excelente.
Pero es seguro que además cada uno tiene que ir aprendiendo lo que mejor le sienta. Y no es un trabajo de una temporada, sino de toda la vida, pues es dinámico y puede cambiar bastante, sobre todo si tienes algún desequilibrio.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Mar 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero en serio que haciendo doce comidas a la semana Sino recuerdo mal de lunes a sábado haces comida y cena y los domingos ni comes nada durante 24 horas, ¿te da problema comer mas de dos o cuatro frutas a la semana?
> ¿No puedes comer dos melocotones y dos naranjas semanales, porque engordas?



Engordo si me como 4 ó 5 piezas de fruta al día que recomiendan los gurús de la nutrición, evidentemente con 2, 4 ó 6 a la semana no.


----------



## Cormac (31 Mar 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Puede ser, no digo que no, pero aún así hay que hacer algunos incisos: los higos secos sin harina añadida, y el resto de frutas desecadas sin azúcar añadido, será una curva suave. Sin embargo la fruta no es la misma fruta con la que evolucionamos sino fruta muchíiiiiiiiiisimo más dulce, a mí personalmente me engorda cuando abuso de la fruta, salvo los frutos del bosque, más que comprobado en mi metabolismo, de ahí que yo coma entre 2 y 4 piezas a la semana, como mucho.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Engordo si me como 4 ó 5 piezas de fruta al día que recomiendan los gurús de la nutrición, evidentemente con 2, 4 ó 6 a la semana no.



Sigo sin entender que haciendo doce comidas semanales no puedas meter mas de dos o cuatro frutas semanales por miedo a engordar. O una de dos, o tienes el metabolismo muy dañado o tu dieta cojea.


----------



## 999999999 (31 Mar 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Engordo si me como 4 ó 5 piezas de fruta al día que recomiendan los gurús de la nutrición, evidentemente con 2, 4 ó 6 a la semana no.



Pues vaya mierda de metabolismo tienes tú...


----------



## Mr.Bin (31 Mar 2018)

Estoy pensando comenzar a tomar metformina. Los beneficios que leo acerca de esta droga son la ostia. Además de proteger nuestros organos, es anticancerigena y antiaging.

Ya os diré.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Sigo sin entender que haciendo doce comidas semanales no puedas meter mas de dos o cuatro frutas semanales por miedo a engordar. O una de dos, o tienes el metabolismo muy dañado o tu dieta cojea.



O os encanta trollear o os falta comprension lectora. Llevamos tropecientos post explicando lo que es la resistencia a la insulina.

Aqui el que mas o el que menos tiene ese problema si en el pasado tuvo sobrepeso o directamente obesidad. 

La teoria oficial de seguir atiborrandose de hidratos refinados solo consigue engrosar el numero de diabeticos tipo II. Con los cambios de alimentacion que aqui proponemos evitamos eso y adelgazamos que va todo unido.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2018 at 21:33 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de metabolismo tienes tú...



Otro que no ha entendido nada...en fin.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2018 at 21:51 ----------




Mr.Bin dijo:


> Estoy pensando comenzar a tomar metformina. Los beneficios que leo acerca de esta droga son la ostia. Además de proteger nuestros organos, es anticancerigena y antiaging.
> 
> Ya os diré.



La metmorfina se la recetan a los diabeticos tipo II para mejorar su resistencia a la insulina.

Lo de quitarles hidratos refinados y aumentar la cantidad de grasa en la dieta ya si eso el siglo que viene.

Va a conseguir el mismo efecto sin necesidad de medicarse. Tenga Ud por seguro que como todos los medicamentos tiene efectos secundarios: problemas de absorcion de B12 es el mas conocido, pero hay algunas alteraciones metabolicas como la inhibicion de la gluconeogenesis que no me gustan un pelo.

No os engañeis, no hay ningun atajo para mejorar el metabolismo que no implique dejar de comer basura.


----------



## Ultra Chad (31 Mar 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Estoy pensando comenzar a tomar metformina. Los beneficios que leo acerca de esta droga son la ostia. Además de proteger nuestros organos, es anticancerigena y antiaging.
> 
> Ya os diré.



Como alternativa a la metformina, te sugiero la berberina. Eso si, bastante más caro que la metformina.

Amazon.es: berberina







*Berberina*

Berberina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> La berberina es una sal de amonio cuaternario del grupo de alcaloides de las isoquinolinas. Se encuentra en las plantas de la familia Berberis (por ejemplo Berberis aquifolium, Berberis vulgaris, Berberis aristata, Hydrastis canadensis, Xanthorhiza simplicissima, Phellodendron amurense,2​ Coptis chinensis, Tinospora cordifolia, Argemone mexicana y Eschscholzia californica. La berberina se encuentra generalmente en las raíces, rizomas, tallos y corteza.



...



> *Los estudios científicos han demostrado que los suplementos de berberina tienen un efecto igual que la metformina, que es un antidiabético oral utilizado para el tratamiento de la diabetes tipo 2*




Berberina: La hermana más saludable de la metformina.

Muchos estudios muestran que la berberina puede reducir significativamente los niveles de azúcar en la sangre en personas con diabetes tipo 2 (9).

De hecho, su eficacia es comparable a la metformina (10).

La berberina parece funcionar a través de múltiples mecanismos diferentes (11):

Disminuye la resistencia a la insulina, por lo que la insulina reducirá el azúcar en sangre de una manera más eficaz.
Aumenta la glucólisis, lo que ayuda al cuerpo a descomponer los azúcares dentro de las células.
Disminuye la producción de azúcar en el hígado.
Retarda la descomposición de los carbohidratos en el intestino.
Aumenta el número de bacterias beneficiosas en el intestino.
También puede afectar a otras enzimas, moléculas y genes relacionados con el control del azúcar en sangre.


----------



## Mr.Bin (1 Abr 2018)

He leído que la metformina además de reducir la glucosa en sangre es un anti edad muy eficaz...

No había habla oído hablar sobre la Berberina.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 15:12 ----------

No sé si se ha hablado antes pero, ¿Qué suplementos (además de una dieta low o ceto y ayunos) creeis que son los más efectivos para la inflamación?


----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado antes pero, ¿Qué suplementos (además de una dieta low o ceto y ayunos) creeis que son los más efectivos para la inflamación?



Omega 3 y vitamina D, ambos son fundamentales para el sistema inmune y NO se pueden añadir a la dieta normal, el primero por tema de contaminantes que contiene el pescado natural a la dosis recomendada de omega 3 y el segundo por la falta de absorción durante la época sin sol.

La mayor parte de la gente, incluso con buenas dietas, mantienen mal el equilibrio omega 3/omega 6, en cuanto a la D un porcentaje importante de la población es deficitaria.


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Abr 2018)

Leí que los pistachos eran buenos y estoy jodidamente enganchado. Ahora mis frutos secos de referencia son pistachos, almendras y nueces.

VAS A ENGORDAR, TIENEN MUCHA GRASA me dicen en el curro mientras se comen un donuts en su café con azúcar.


----------



## Mr.Bin (1 Abr 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Omega 3 y vitamina D, ambos son fundamentales para el sistema inmune y NO se pueden añadir a la dieta normal, el primero por tema de contaminantes que contiene el pescado natural a la dosis recomendada de omega 3 y el segundo por la falta de absorción durante la época sin sol.
> 
> La mayor parte de la gente, incluso con buenas dietas, mantienen mal el equilibrio omega 3/omega 6, en cuanto a la D un porcentaje importante de la población es deficitaria.



Yo el Omega 3 lo meto en el pescado (palometa y, cuando se puede, salmón salvaje de Alaska). Aún y así, como nunca estás de más, voy a comenzar a suplementar con aceite de higado de bacalao.
Los suples de Vitamina D tengo entendido que no se sintetizan bien. Lo mejor? Tomar el sol todo el puto año, que es lo que hago.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 19:40 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> Leí que los pistachos eran buenos y estoy jodidamente enganchado. Ahora mis frutos secos de referencia son pistachos, almendras y nueces.
> 
> VAS A ENGORDAR, TIENEN MUCHA GRASA me dicen en el curro mientras se comen un donuts en su café con azúcar.



Dale caña, sin miedo a los frutos secos. Yo incluiría de vez en cuando, Cocos del Brasil ricos en Selenio.


----------



## kikepm (1 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Yo el Omega 3 lo meto en el pescado (palometa y, cuando se puede, salmón salvaje de Alaska). Aún y así, como nunca estás de más, voy a comenzar a suplementar con aceite de higado de bacalao.
> Los suples de Vitamina D tengo entendido que no se sintetizan bien. Lo mejor? Tomar el sol todo el puto año, que es lo que hago.



El omega 3 si no es puro, puede contener tóxicos debido a la contaminación de los mares. Normalmente, se extrae y destila molecularmente por los fabricantes para producir el omega 3 de la mejor calidad del mercado.

La D si tienes la posibilidad de tomar el sol todo el año, sin dudarlo. Pero ese no es el caso del 90% de la población, que no vemos el sol más que unos pocos meses al año, por eso se debe suplementar en esos periodos.

De todas formas, tomar el sol sin filtros y baño completo, es decir, todo el torso desnudo.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 Abr 2018)

Schornsteinfeger dijo:


> ¿Qué comes tú habitualmente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Prueba la paleo a ver si te va mejor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2018)

Schornsteinfeger dijo:


> Si es la misma más o menos. Con esta Dukan estas 5 días comiendo solo proteínas pero luego ya comes vegetales y proteínas hasta que llegues a tu peso deseado.
> 
> La Dukan de hecho dice que no comas carne grasa ni quesos grasos ni leche entera, suprime mucho la grasa, pero aún así es sobredosis los primeros días tanto pollo, pavo, ternera, etc.



No es el mismo concepto ni de coña.

Una paleo bien hecha substituye los hidratos refinados por lo saludables de origen natural (boniatos, chirivia, zanahorias, verduras, miel, higos secos, frutos secos, fruta, incluso algo de patata y arroz segun actividad fisica).

No se que grasas tomas tu pero las saludables no provocan ese efecto que comentas. Una paleo no marca cantidades pero ingiriendo un tercio en gramos del total vas perfecto: aove, aguacates, frutos secos, cacao, tocino iberico.

Esa mierda de la Ducan elimina totalmente los hidratos lo que te pega un bajon que te deja doblado la primera semana.

Aqui se trata de comer limpio de procesados no de hacer el sucnor.

Pd. Esos alimentos que nombras es la tipica hiperproteica que salvo el queso no hay grasa por ningun lado.

Pd. La doble putada de la Dukan es que elimina hidratos incluso los buenos y elimina grasa, dejando solo proteina que es lo ultimo que debemos usar como fuente de energia.


----------



## kados (2 Abr 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Como alternativa a la metformina, te sugiero la berberina. Eso si, bastante más caro que la metformina.
> 
> Amazon.es: berberina
> 
> ...




No se que tal sera, pero por si te interesa...
https://www.vitacost.com/natures-way-oregon-grape-root-500-mg-90-vegetarian-capsules


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Abr 2018)

Schornsteinfeger dijo:


> ¿Qué comes tú habitualmente?
> 
> Yo he empezado a hacer dieta Dukan y llevo 4 días comiendo todo carne y queso y me da una diarrea tremenda por la grasa. No sé si dejarla, pero es que veo que es la única forma de no tener hambre ni ganas de dulce y carbohidratos.
> 
> O sea, funciona, quita el hambre y seguro que adelgaza, pero la grasaza me mata por diarrea y malestar. No entiendo que se pueda comer tanta grasa sin sentirse horrible.



Fatal, fuera dieta Dunkan, léete el anterior hilo a éste y lo entenderás, lo haces mal...


----------



## hanns (2 Abr 2018)

Hola, interesante hilo, necesito que me echéis una mano en esto de la paleo con el tema de las carnes rojas y grasas animales, según frank Suárez si el sistema nervioso es excitado no se deberían comer y se puede engordar. Es qué no me queda claro que sistema es el mío. Consumo legumbres con moderación, lo veis muy negativo? ¿qué me aconsejáis? Gracias


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2018)

Schornsteinfeger dijo:


> Tú eres tonto del culo.
> 
> La dieta Dukan sabe todo el mundo que es la mejor para adelgazar rápido.
> 
> ...



Joder solo nos faltaba un Dukaniano en el hilo.

La Dukan es el camino mas rapido para joderse la salud. He visto gente caer redonda al suelo la primera semana.

La primera semana te quita todos los hidratos y la grasa. Que te queda?? La proteina.

Si ya se tarda un tiempo en enseñar al matabolismo a usar la grasa como combustible principal siendo la via metabolica PARA LA QUE ESTAMOS DISEÑADOS, quitale los azucares y la grasa y dile a tu cuerpo que tire solo con proteinas. ESO ES UN DISPARATE.

Luego vamos para bingo y el muy sinverguenza te vende sus productos que evidentemente SON PROCESADOS. Metele mierdanga innecesaria al cuerpo y pagala a precio de caviar... listo listisimo el Dukan y subnormales los que le dan su dinero.


Luego en todas las fases te limita cantidades y te limita la grasa...PORQUE HAY QUE CONTAR CALORIAS ...con dos cojones.

La cosa suele acabar con rebotes (por lo mismo que todas las dietas) y con unas bonitas piedras en la vesicula porque sin bastante grasa se acumulan.

Cada cual que tire el dinero como le de la gana...en fin.


----------



## Mr.Bin (3 Abr 2018)

Para adelgazar, lo mejor, AYUNAR!

Y cuando digo ayunar, no me refiero a ayunos intermitentes gayers, no, no, no...
Me refiero a ayunos de días. 3, 4 o 5 días. Verás la de kg que te quitas!

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 10:05 ----------




hanns dijo:


> Hola, interesante hilo, necesito que me echéis una mano en esto de la paleo con el tema de las carnes rojas y grasas animales, según frank Suárez si el sistema nervioso es excitado no se deberían comer y se puede engordar. Es qué no me queda claro que sistema es el mío. Consumo legumbres con moderación, lo veis muy negativo? ¿qué me aconsejáis? Gracias



Te aconsejo que no te comas tanto la perola. Que comas todo lo que te sienta bien y punto.

Por cierto, las legumbres no son paleo. Asi que evitalas en la dieta.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 10:06 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> El omega 3 si no es puro, puede contener tóxicos debido a la contaminación de los mares. Normalmente, se extrae y destila molecularmente por los fabricantes para producir el omega 3 de la mejor calidad del mercado.
> 
> La D si tienes la posibilidad de tomar el sol todo el año, sin dudarlo. Pero ese no es el caso del 90% de la población, que no vemos el sol más que unos pocos meses al año, por eso se debe suplementar en esos periodos.
> 
> De todas formas, tomar el sol sin filtros y baño completo, es decir, todo el torso desnudo.



Así es como lo tomo. Con el torso desnudo y pantalones cortos durante todo el año.


----------



## walda (3 Abr 2018)

Eso de ayunar tantos días te tiene que provocar un estreñimiento que cuando por fin puedas ir al servicio vas a cagar con sangre, con perdón. 

No dudo que sea efectivo por otra parte


----------



## Mr.Bin (3 Abr 2018)

walda dijo:


> Eso de ayunar tantos días te tiene que provocar un estreñimiento que cuando por fin puedas ir al servicio vas a cagar con sangre, con perdón.
> 
> No dudo que sea efectivo por otra parte



Pues yo evacuo de puta madre. Y me jarté a comer (comida real).


----------



## Saryon (3 Abr 2018)

Schornsteinfeger dijo:


> Tú eres tonto del culo.
> 
> La dieta Dukan sabe todo el mundo que es la mejor para adelgazar rápido.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, es la más rápida para adelgazar. Conozco a 3 personas que la hicieron y adelgazaron un huevo. También te digo que ahora vuelven a estar como antes o peor.

Lo que tiene cojones es que vengas a preguntar y como no te gusta la respuesta que te dan empieces a insultar.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Estoy pensando comenzar a tomar metformina. Los beneficios que leo acerca de esta droga son la ostia. Además de proteger nuestros organos, es anticancerigena y antiaging.
> 
> Ya os diré.



A mi mujer su endocrina le recetó metformina para tratarle la resistencia a la insulina que le causaba el SOP. Le dijo que si hacía una dieta low carb o cetogénica no hacía falta que tomara metformina cuando se le solucionara el SOP, aunque si quería no hacía falta que la dejara porqué era un medicamento altamente seguro y que le producía otros beneficios. 

Mi mujer dejó la metformina ya que prefiere mantenerse con sus nuevos hábitos alimenticios, que tomarse la metformina y comer más guarro, ya que si tienes algo que te ayuda a rebajar los niveles de insulina/glucosa acabas por comer más hidratos de los que tomarías sin metformina.

Y no sé si a todo el mundo le pasa, pero a mi mujer le costó horrores empezar a tomar metformina. Le daban mareos, ascos y descomposición, y eso que empezó con media pastilla de 850 una vez al día y fue subiendo hasta 850gr tres veces al día...


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (3 Abr 2018)

Suprimido dijo:


> A mi mujer su endocrina le recetó metformina para tratarle la resistencia a la insulina que le causaba el SOP. Le dijo que si hacía una dieta low carb o cetogénica no hacía falta que tomara metformina cuando se le solucionara el SOP, aunque si quería no hacía falta que la dejara porqué era un medicamento altamente seguro y que le producía otros beneficios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eso de medicamento altamente seguro lo diría de coña, ¿no? 

“Entre los efectos secundarios de la metformina podemos encontrar desde los más leves como diarrea, uno de los principales motivos por los que muchas personas que lo utilizan pierden peso.

Otros efectos secundarios leves son hinchazón, dolor de cabeza, enrojecimiento de la piel, cambios en las uñas, fiebre, vómitos, mareos, pérdida de energía y dolor muscular.

Además de estos efectos secundarios, también están presentes otros de más gravedad como sarpullidos, dolor de pecho (relacionado con problemas cardíacos) e incluso acidosis láctica, que puede llegar a ser mortal.

En el caso de mujeres que estén tomando la píldora anticonceptiva, el uso de metformina puede resultar fatal: disminución de la líbido, coágulos de sangre, subida de los niveles de triglicéridos, depresión, varices e incluso todo lo contrario a lo que se pretende, aumento de peso”.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2018)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Eso de medicamento altamente seguro lo diría de coña, ¿no?
> 
> “Entre los efectos secundarios de la metformina podemos encontrar desde los más leves como diarrea, uno de los principales motivos por los que muchas personas que lo utilizan pierden peso.
> 
> ...



Me olia a chamusquina lo de la metmorfina y sabia que tenia algun efecto chungo pero con lo que dices casi mejor pegarte un tiro en el estomago.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (3 Abr 2018)

Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen:

Fotorrelato: Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS

Pizzas, Snacks variados, Galletas (eso sí, que sean ricas en fibra, bajas en grasas y sin azúcares nos aconseja la *presidenta del Consejo General de Dietistas-Nutricionistas (CGDN)*).

Como diría el Promotroll: Impresionante


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder solo nos faltaba un Dukaniano en el hilo.
> 
> La Dukan es el camino mas rapido para joderse la salud. He visto gente caer redonda al suelo la primera semana.
> 
> ...









Esta es una de las mejores frases de la humanidad, te resume el darwinismo y te marca una ley casi natural de la estupidez humana. Sirve para casi todo: política, economía, historia, y sobre todo comida.


----------



## Mr.Bin (3 Abr 2018)

La metformina es un farmaco seguro para todo aquel que la tolere. Se ha comprobado que es un efectivo anti edad.

Estuve investigando sobre la berberina y, la verdad, según los estudios tiene los mismos efectos que le metformina, sin sus efectos secundarios gastricos. Problema de la berberina? No es tan insultantemente barata como la met.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Abr 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen:
> 
> Fotorrelato: Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Esto debiera ser punible por ley.


----------



## hanns (3 Abr 2018)

Probando si funciona las respuestas

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 18:49 ----------




Mr.Bin dijo:


> Para adelgazar, lo mejor, AYUNAR!
> 
> Y cuando digo ayunar, no me refiero a ayunos intermitentes gayers, no, no, no...
> Me refiero a ayunos de días. 3, 4 o 5 días. Verás la de kg que te quitas!
> ...



Ya sé que las legumbres no son paleo, pero quiero llevar una dieta para adelgazar, las considero un mal menor frente a harinas, azúcar y cereales. Por cierto, a mí nada me sienta mal, eso no me vale. Qué opináis de las latas de pescado en conserva, del marisco y de las verduras congeladas? Según la teoría del los sistemas nerviosos pasivos y excitados, hay mucha gente que no debería comer grasa y carnes rojas, los que tienen sistema nervioso excitado, qué opináis?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Abr 2018)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen:
> 
> Fotorrelato: Nueve alimentos procesados que los nutricionistas sí comen | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



qué verguenza joder

en fin


----------



## PBA (3 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> La metformina es un farmaco seguro para todo aquel que la tolere. Se ha comprobado que es un efectivo anti edad.
> 
> Estuve investigando sobre la berberina y, la verdad, según los estudios tiene los mismos efectos que le metformina, sin sus efectos secundarios gastricos. Problema de la berberina? No es tan insultantemente barata como la met.



Y cual es el precio? ¿Se puede tomar esporadicamente?, por ejemplo cuando te saltas la dieta y te comes una bolsa de gominolas o una tarrina de helado.

Es sin receta?


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2018)

hanns dijo:


> Probando si funciona las respuestas
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 18:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues le explico lo de las legumbres.

Durante el proceso de adelgazamiento es preferible una paleo estricta. Eso pueden ser tres o cuatro meses. Las legumbres suben el azucar en sangre, no tanto como las harinas pero la suben (glucometro en mano).

En esos primeros meses es muy bueno recuperar la resistencia a la insulina perdida y las legumbres no son necesarias para nada si te pones fino a verduras.

Yo ahora si como legumbres pero un par de dias o tres al mes en invierno.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (3 Abr 2018)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Eso de medicamento altamente seguro lo diría de coña, ¿no?
> 
> “Entre los efectos secundarios de la metformina podemos encontrar desde los más leves como diarrea, uno de los principales motivos por los que muchas personas que lo utilizan pierden peso.
> 
> ...



"Altamente seguro" se refiere a que hace años que se toma y que los efectos secundarios están más que estudiados. Si te funciona y no te produce efectos secundarios te puedes fiar. 

Piensa que es de los pocos medicamentos que pueden tomar las embarazadas.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 22:41 ----------




PBA dijo:


> Y cual es el precio? ¿Se puede tomar esporadicamente?, por ejemplo cuando te saltas la dieta y te comes una bolsa de gominolas o una tarrina de helado.
> 
> Es sin receta?



Se puede comprar sin receta pero "no es aconsejable" y tal. Las 50 pastillas de 850 gr son unos 3.50€. Mi mujer se tomaba 3 al día. 

A mi mujer le costó adaptarse por el tema de la descomposición. Ahora se la toma en ciertas épocas (navidades, etc.) y ya no tiene efectos secundarios aunque haga más de 3 meses que ni las prueba.


----------



## PBA (3 Abr 2018)

Suprimido dijo:


> "Altamente seguro" se refiere a que hace años que se toma y que los efectos secundarios están más que estudiados. Si te funciona y no te produce efectos secundarios te puedes fiar.
> 
> Piensa que es de los pocos medicamentos que pueden tomar las embarazadas.
> 
> ...



Yo es raro que tenga diarrea, ojala porque limpia bien el intestino, hace muchos años que padezco estreñimiento que he mejorado tomando salvado y ya no me tiro 4 5 o 6 dias sin hacer de vientre como antes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2018)

Resumido: para que vamos a comer bien si hay una pastilla que nos permite comer basura.

Lo jodido es que no hay atajos sin que pagues un precio en forma de efectos indeseables.

Los unicos que de verdad se benefician son los que las venden.

Ademas hago una reflexion. Supongamos que la metmorfina mejora la resistencia a la insulina y sus efectos secundarios son leves (que va a ser que no). Gracias al medicamento vamos a poder seguir en la espiral de consumo de alimentos de alto indice glucemico y refinados.

La metmorfina nunca jamas te va a proteger de todas las enfermedades asociadas: degradacion de tejidos, alzheimer, tumores y un largo etc, de lo que en este hilo y el de los estudios se han dado sobradas pruebas.

Hay varios medicamentos naturales que mejoran la resistencia a la insulina y si protegen de esas enfermedades y se llaman aove, aguacates, almendras, mantequilla de pasto, tocino iberico...que mira que es facil.


----------



## Mr.Bin (4 Abr 2018)

Vamos a ver, cenutrios. Si tomáis la met, no es para que comáis como cerdos, sino para mantener siempre el azúcar controlado, estar delgados y favorecer sus propiedades anti envejecimiento.

Repito, los que sufráis de problemas gastroentinlaes (enfemredad de Crohn o colitis ulcerosa) me lo pensaría muy mucho su toma, hasta que no estuviese del todo curada.

Met más dieta Low Carb, 10 años más de vida.

Actualmente, en España, la Met cuesta menos de 2 euros.

Por cierto, parece ser que sí favorece (siempre y cuando controles tu azúcar) en procesos como cáncer y Alzeheimer.

Os invito a qué busquéis videos en youtube sobre el Dr. Ernesto Prieto Gratacós.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 09:39 ----------

Una alternativa, parece ser igual de beneficiosa (y con mayores propiedades que la Metformina) es la Berberina.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 09:43 ----------




PBA dijo:


> Yo es raro que tenga diarrea, ojala porque limpia bien el intestino, hace muchos años que padezco estreñimiento que he mejorado tomando salvado y ya no me tiro 4 5 o 6 dias sin hacer de vientre como antes.



Si quieres cagar todos los días dos cosas has de hacer:
1.- Meter más fibra (verduras de hoja verde son tus amigas)
2.- Alimentarte con grasas (huevos, aguacate, frutos secos, carnes grasas, jamón ibérico, pescado azul, marisco...)


----------



## Chapinazo (4 Abr 2018)

Este hilo me ha permitido aprender una nueva manera de alimentarme, bien fundamentada en referencias fiables (blog del doctor Fung, lameteoqueviene y numerosas referencias a estudios). Gracias a él he perdido más de 10 kg y me siento mejor y más sano que en toda mi vida.

Ahora veo que se ha llenado de posts recomendando cosas muy extrañas, como en las últimas páginas, todo tipo de complementos, suplementos y cosas raras que desde luego no son "alimentos no procesados". No hay que buscar sustitutos a las harinas o al azúcar, no hace falta.

Para cualquiera que caiga por aquí y empiece a pensar que esto de la paleo es una cosa rara, quiero recomendarle que ignore a todo el mundo que recomienda cosas raras. *La receta es muy sencilla: carnes, frutos secos, pescados, huevos y verduras en grandes cantidades sin quedarse nunca hambriento. Para beber, agua, ninguna otra cosa.* Aún mejor, si uno quiere, complementado con ayuno intermitente. Punto. No hay más. No hay complementos ni hay suplementos, ni sucedáneos, ni nada extraño. De hecho, si es alambicado y extraño, directamente no es paleo.

Cada cosa de la vida, hasta las más sencillas, se llenan de magufos extraños contando cosas raras de los que hay que huir como de la peste.


----------



## Saryon (4 Abr 2018)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Este hilo me ha permitido aprender una nueva manera de alimentarme, bien fundamentada en referencias fiables (blog del doctor Fung, lameteoqueviene y numerosas referencias a estudios). Gracias a él he perdido más de 10 kg y me siento mejor y más sano que en toda mi vida.
> 
> Ahora veo que se ha llenado de posts recomendando cosas muy extrañas, como en las últimas páginas, todo tipo de complementos, suplementos y cosas raras que desde luego no son "alimentos no procesados". No hay que buscar sustitutos a las harinas o al azúcar, no hace falta.
> 
> ...



Aunque estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje de fondo comentarte que este no es un hilo sobre la dieta paleo.


----------



## Chapinazo (4 Abr 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Aunque estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje de fondo comentarte que este no es un hilo sobre la dieta paleo.



Tienes razón. Pero digo "paleo" para abreviar y simplificar. Los máximos contribuyentes de contenidos del hilo (salvo las oleadas de "críticos" veganos que hemos tenido, como Sugus) propugnan a grandes rasgos una dieta paleo.


----------



## Saryon (4 Abr 2018)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero digo "paleo" para abreviar y simplificar. Los máximos contribuyentes de contenidos del hilo (salvo las oleadas de "críticos" veganos que hemos tenido, como Sugus) propugnan a grandes rasgos una dieta paleo.



Bueno dieta paleo con permisos, que la mayoría mete algun arrocete o algo. Pero si, estamos de acuerdo en que la base puede ser una paleo con pequeñas modificaciones/añadidos. 

E insisto que estoy de acuerdo en que ultimamente se está yendo un poco de madre con cosas extrañas y dejando de lado el fin original del hilo.


----------



## Clavisto (4 Abr 2018)

La cosa es como dice Chapinazo, que nadie se lleve a engaño.


----------



## angek (4 Abr 2018)

Chapinazo dijo:


> *La receta es muy sencilla: carnes, frutos secos, pescados, huevos y verduras en grandes cantidades sin quedarse nunca hambriento. Para beber, agua, ninguna otra cosa.*



Un pequeño (pequeñísimo) troleo:

¿Entonces fruta sí o no?


----------



## piru (4 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, cenutrios. Si tomáis la met, no es para que comáis como cerdos, sino para mantener siempre el azúcar controlado, estar delgados y favorecer sus propiedades anti envejecimiento.
> 
> Repito, los que sufráis de problemas gastroentinlaes (enfemredad de Crohn o colitis ulcerosa) me lo pensaría muy mucho su toma, hasta que no estuviese del todo curada.
> 
> ...




Este es mi laxante:






Para todo lo demás la dieta Stallone:
"Cualquier cosa con cara, eso es lo que como, junto con algo verde al lado"


----------



## boogie boom (4 Abr 2018)

angek dijo:


> Un pequeño (pequeñísimo) troleo:
> 
> ¿Entonces fruta sí o no?



Con sobrepeso NO. Aunque permitiría piña y papaya, cuando se coman carnes, y aguacate siempre que quieras.

Una vez superada la resistencia a la insulina, yo suelo comer una o dos piezas al día, variando un poco.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Abr 2018)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Este hilo me ha permitido aprender una nueva manera de alimentarme, bien fundamentada en referencias fiables (blog del doctor Fung, lameteoqueviene y numerosas referencias a estudios). Gracias a él he perdido más de 10 kg y me siento mejor y más sano que en toda mi vida.
> 
> Ahora veo que se ha llenado de posts recomendando cosas muy extrañas, como en las últimas páginas, todo tipo de complementos, suplementos y cosas raras que desde luego no son "alimentos no procesados". No hay que buscar sustitutos a las harinas o al azúcar, no hace falta.
> 
> ...



Esa es más o menos mi dieta, pero yo también tomo patatas y legumbres... :ouch:

Por cierto Smiling Jack, gracias, el agua de coco muy bien para después del gimnasio


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Con sobrepeso NO. Aunque permitiría piña y papaya, cuando se coman carnes, y aguacate siempre que quieras.
> 
> Una vez superada la resistencia a la insulina, yo suelo comer una o dos piezas al día, variando un poco.



Bueno la respuesta correcta es si pero sin pasarse. Una pieza en mi caso al dia no me impidio perder 15 kilos. Puede que en casos mas morbidos haya que tener mas cuidado.


----------



## walda (4 Abr 2018)

Me han dado estas recomendaciones nutricionales para la diabetes gestacional. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Abr 2018)

mas fácil que las subas giradas que girar nosotros el ordenador.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Abr 2018)

o una dieta sin cerdo.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (4 Abr 2018)

walda dijo:


> Me han dado estas recomendaciones nutricionales para la diabetes gestacional. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?



Las recomendaciones, ¿son para que te mejore o te empeore la diabetes?? :: :: ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Esa es más o menos mi dieta, pero yo también tomo patatas y legumbres... :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto Smiling Jack, gracias, el agua de coco muy bien para después del gimnasio



Tu puedes comer lo que quieras que se te lleva el aire

Ya hemos comentado muchas veces que aqui todos comemos patatas y arroz.

El concepto paleo 'basico' es que no sea procesado, y evidentemente eso lo cumplen.

Luego podemos afinar mas y por ejemplo Seignalet que dio base a la paleodieta lo acepta por ser el arroz un cereal muy poco alterado. La patata tampoco es procesada y no produce respuesta inmunologica, es un tuberculo en general muy bien tolerado. 

Su unico problema es que es muy alto en almidon. Ambos patata y arroz pues a consumirlos dependiendo de la actividad fisica.

Y ambos por los motivos antes explicados con moderacion cuando se empieza y te sobran muchos kilos.

El concepto paleodieta tiene muchos detalles que no estan grabados en piedra.


----------



## walda (4 Abr 2018)

Suprimido dijo:


> Las recomendaciones, ¿son para que te mejore o te empeore la diabetes?? :: :: ::



Eso me pregunto yo. De todas formas, como me voy a tener que medir la glucosa en sangre, ya iré viendo lo que me va bien y lo que no.

Según la dietista, las grasas saturadas inhiben la acción de la insulina...


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2018)

walda dijo:


> Me han dado estas recomendaciones nutricionales para la diabetes gestacional. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?



Con esa basura estoy lidiando desde que tengo un familiar diabetico.

Mezclan datos ciertos con medias verdades con autenticos disparates.

Eso mismo lo tengo yo en español y resumido:
- Toma tablas de indice glucemico con el pan en rojo por su alto IG.
- Despues te aconsejo que tomes 50-60% de carbos y la mayoria de cereales.
- Compensa esos carbos con la insulina que necesites (insulina a cascoporro).
- No tomes mucha grasa que es mala porque yo lo valgo.
- Vale hay grasas buenas pero no te pases y eso si ya te lo explico otro año.

EL tema de mi familiar esta reciente y al mes le pusieron el chip. El sigue mis consejos dieteticos no los del endocrino.

En la prueba de la hemoglobina glicosilada ha dado a los cuatro meses 5,1. Los que entendais del tema eso son valores de un no diabetico. Las graficas las ve la endocrina y no se las cree, pero TAMPOCO PREGUNTA. 

Ya tuve un pequeño intercambio de ideas con ella y desde ese dia vio que no me vendia la moto y me dice que todo bien lo que hacemos porque los datos de las graficas son incontestables. Ligeras curvas seguidas de largos llanos.

Mi familiar hace cinco comidas al dia tres sin carbos y dos moderadas de carbos, sin harinas ni azucar evidentemente. Se pincha una vez al dia (no cinco como todos sus compañeros diabeticos del hospital) y cantidades minimas.

Con cuatro meses comiendo limpio ha conseguido glucemias de no diabetico con medicacion minima y ademas ya le funcionan de cine las otras dos vias metabolicas:
- La oxidacion de grasas le mantiene el metabolismo basal. Es casi imposible que tenga hipoglucemias y las pocas veces que se paso de insulina NO TIENE SINTOMAS.
- La gluconeogenesis que cuando tiene bajos niveles de azucar se observa como su higado inmediatamente produce glucosa y lo remonta.

Todo esto se ve perfectamente en las graficas del chip. La gracia añadida es que se ha adaptado perfectamente a esta alimentacion y puede ir tranquilo donde sea sin insulina sin glucagon y sin la madre que lo pario. 

Que quede claro que aqui hablamos de un diabetico tipo I. Teoricamente incurable y para toda la vida.

Su sistema inmune se ha cargado el pancreas y tengo la esperanza de que en un año recupere parcial o totalmente sus celulas pancreaticas, ya esta dando sintomas de recuperacion. Hay bastantes casos de remisiones comiendo limpio.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 20:33 ----------




walda dijo:


> Eso me pregunto yo. De todas formas, como me voy a tener que medir la glucosa en sangre, ya iré viendo lo que me va bien y lo que no.
> 
> Según la dietista, las grasas saturadas inhiben la acción de la insulina...



Supongo que si tu diabetes es de adulta sera una tipo II. Supongo que nadie te habra dicho que esa si se puede curar totalmente.

La grasa no inhibe nada lo que hace es RETRASAR la entrada de glucosa en sangre y les jode el sistema de hincharte a carbos y compensarlos con insulina.

Pd. No habia leido que es gestacional. Esa a pasarla y evidentemente tambien funcionan los consejos de este hilo.

Pd. Lo malo es que corregir los malos habitos alimenticios durante el embarazo no es el mejor momento, solo se puede parchear.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Abr 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu puedes comer lo que quieras que se te lleva el aire
> 
> Ya hemos comentado muchas veces que aqui todos comemos patatas y arroz.
> 
> ...



Eso es, lo más importante es quitar procesados.
Ya :: si no lo hago por peso, es por salud, no teniendo problemas de peso creo que legumbres , arroz integral y patata de vez en cuando está bien.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 21:08 ----------




walda dijo:


> Me han dado estas recomendaciones nutricionales para la diabetes gestacional. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?



Felicidades :o


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2018)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Eso es, lo más importante es quitar procesados.
> Ya :: si no lo hago por peso, es por salud, no teniendo problemas de peso creo que legumbres , arroz integral y patata de vez en cuando está bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 21:08 ----------
> ...



Por eso te lo digo, la patata y el arroz estando en peso y mas haciendo ejercicio no te van a dar ningun problema de salud.

Las legumbres son la excepcion que si pueden dar problemas digestivos. Esos gases que provocan no son casuales. Tienen origen en varias substancias de dificil absorcion y cada persona tiene que ver como le sientan.

Si no son la base de tu alimentacion algun consumo casual y bien remojadas no deberian dar problemas.


----------



## Mr.Bin (4 Abr 2018)

Los que tengáis el estómago (sistema digestivo, en general) hecho una mierda antes de meteros con dietas Low y tal, mi consejo es que os desintoxiquéis. 

Es decir, la dieta, ayudará a estar mejor pero si tenéis la flora bacteriana echa mierdas o padecéis Crohn o colitis ulcerosa, lo suyo, es que repobléis vuestros intestinos con nuevas cepas bacteriológicas sanas.

Mi consejo es que comáis platano verde (también se le llama platano macho) y luego Kefir. Además, un probiótico os puede venir de fábula. De esta forma, conseguiréis tener mejores digestiones y aporvechar todos los nutrientes de vuestros alimentos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Abr 2018)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Eso del mercurio en el pescado, hay que cogerlo con pinzas. A mí mujer le aconsejaron que no comiera más de 300 gramos de pescado a la semana, que sino los niños podían tener problemas mentales. Pues bien, en todos los embarazos ha comido a la semana, oye bien, casi un kilo de pescado (sardinas, anchoas y salmón salvaje), y el mayor de casi 6 años es un niño de altas capacidades, la peque que va detrás lo mismo, ahora faltan los 3 más pequeños, pero por lo visto van camino de lo mismo.



Es un hecho que los mares están contaminados no solo con mercurio, sino con todo tipo de metales pesados, dioxinas, PCBs, etc. Muchos de ellos altamente tóxicos y cancerígenos.

Todos estos contaminantes tienden a ser retirados del torrente sanguineo, y almacenados en la parte del cuerpo donde menos molestan, el tejido graso. Al comer pescado rico en omega 3, que no es otra cosa que grasa, los tóxicos pasan a nuestro sistema digestivo, de ahí al circulatorio y finalmente se acumulan en el tejido graso.

Si comemos algo de pescado a la semana, no es ningún problema ya que tenemos la capacidad de manejar hasta cierto punto bajos niveles de tóxicos.

El problema es que para tomar dosis altas de Omega 3, lo cual es muy recomendable para reducir la inflamación y combatir todo tipo de enfermedades crónicas, hace falta tomar cantidades importantes de pescado. 

Por eso, el omega 3 en dosis altas es recomendable suplementarlo, ya que las marcas de mayor prestigio usan métodos muy potentes para purificar el omega 3 y reducir los tóxicos a ppm's.


----------



## PBA (6 Abr 2018)

Y el lino como fuente de omega 3 lo descartais?


----------



## Rockatansky (6 Abr 2018)

Qué opináis de los quesos? Me gustan mucho y no quiero dejarlos. Leche no tomo ni mantequilla tampoco apenas pero los quesos me pierden. Me gustan todos pero intento tomarlos lo más curados posible y de leche cruda, preferentemente.

Y otra cosa. Estoy pensando en comprarme un ahumador para ahumar mis propias carnes y pescados. Me pirran los pescados ahumados pero en el super son muy caros. El salmón con un poco de calidad enseguida sale por unos 45-50 merkelios/kg mientras el fresco está a 9 ó 10 por kg. Un abuso... Si comprara un salmón y me lo ahumara yo, rápidamente lo amortizaría y además sabría qué estoy comiendo exactamente. Y con la carne lo mismo. Si comprara una pieza entera de panceta y la ahumara yo tendría un bacon cojonudo y mucho más barato... Además soy pescador y tengo mucho amigos que también lo son y muchas veces me regalan pescado. También soy cazador y estoy pensando en ahumar carne de jabalí, venado, corzo, etc. Alguien tiene alguno y/o me puede recomendar uno?


----------



## kikepm (6 Abr 2018)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Qué opináis de los quesos? Me gustan mucho y no quiero dejarlos. Leche no tomo ni mantequilla tampoco apenas pero los quesos me pierden. Me gustan todos pero intento tomarlos lo más curados posible y de leche cruda, preferentemente.
> 
> Y otra cosa. Estoy pensando en comprarme un ahumador para ahumar mis propias carnes y pescados. Me pirran los pescados ahumados pero en el super son muy caros. El salmón con un poco de calidad enseguida sale por unos 45-50 merkelios/kg mientras el fresco está a 9 ó 10 por kg. Un abuso... Si comprara un salmón y me lo ahumara yo, rápidamente lo amortizaría y además sabría qué estoy comiendo exactamente. Y con la carne lo mismo. Si comprara una pieza entera de panceta y la ahumara yo tendría un bacon cojonudo y mucho más barato... Además soy pescador y tengo mucho amigos que también lo son y muchas veces me regalan pescado. También soy cazador y estoy pensando en ahumar carne de jabalí, venado, corzo, etc. Alguien tiene alguno y/o me puede recomendar uno?





Quesos y mantequilla. que no margarina, A SACO.


----------



## malibux (6 Abr 2018)

Pescado azul: Lo que de verdad es bueno para el corazón: no beber vino, ni limitar los huevos. Blogs de No hay que comer de todo



Por fin un enlace en _El confidencial _ donde dan recomendaciones sensatas y no las mierdas de El comidista, ese gilipollas resabiado mega comprado por las harineras :rolleye:


----------



## Javiher (6 Abr 2018)

¿El requesón entra dentro de "quesos" o tiene otras propiedades?


----------



## Cormac (6 Abr 2018)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Eso del mercurio en el pescado, hay que cogerlo con pinzas. A mí mujer le aconsejaron que no comiera más de 300 gramos de pescado a la semana, que sino los niños podían tener problemas mentales. Pues bien, en todos los embarazos ha comido a la semana, oye bien, casi un kilo de pescado (sardinas, anchoas y salmón salvaje), y el mayor de casi 6 años es un niño de altas capacidades, la peque que va detrás lo mismo, ahora faltan los 3 más pequeños, pero por lo visto van camino de lo mismo.



No sé de dónde te sacas que en el embarazo no se debe comer ese tipo de pescado cuando es precisamente el que se recomienda para el feto, como son las sardinas, anchoas y salmón salvaje.
Lo que NO se recomienda es comer atún, pez espada, cazón. En general los peces grandes que viven muchos años y acumulan mercurio. De hecho se recomienda que los niños no coman esos pescados mencionados hasta los 12 años porque su cerebro está en desarrollo.
Vamos, o que no te enteraste o que te ha salido de puta potra que escogieras unos pescados que SÍ están aconsejandos.
No les des atún a tus hijos anda, no acaben pareciendose al padre.


----------



## Redditch (7 Abr 2018)

Llevo ya un par de años con la dieta paleo o más bien tratando de no comer procesados y carbohidratos mayoritariamente... todo verdura, pescado, carne, frutos secos...1,76cm y 69 kg (dos por encima de lo que pesaba desde los 16 hasta los 25) vamos que estoy más o menos en peso.
Lo curioso es que he notado algo últimamente y es que cuando me salto la dieta y como carbohidratos o algo indebido (por ejemplo, fui a un restaurante taiwanes la semana pasada) al dia siguiente y durante unas 48 horas me duelen las encias como si se me hubieran inflamado... lo he notado más de dos o tres veces, me parece altamente curioso porque cuando ¨como correctamente¨no me duele nada.
Será psicosomático o directamente mi cuerpo se ha vuelto impersensible a según que alimentos?
Otra cosa curiosa he probado a hacer pizza artesanal con harina sin gluten en casa y es comerla e irme la pata abajo... vamos que en mi caso harinas cero patatero, ni las que venden teoricamente sin gluten.

PD: un pequeño apunte tengo enfermedad de crohn pero no tengo ni idea si soy alérgico al gluten o si soy celiaco... nunca me he hecho pruebas para detectar algo asi.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Abr 2018)

Mira esto sobre la enfermedad de crohn:

Cómo Curar Enfermedades Inflamatorias Intestinales


----------



## Redditch (7 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mira esto sobre la enfermedad de crohn:
> 
> Cómo Curar Enfermedades Inflamatorias Intestinales




Efectivamente la leche me sienta como veneno...algunas cosas tienen lógica en el articulo y las tengo comprobadas en mi mismo...
a. como he mencionado eliminar la leche
b. eliminar el alcohol
c. eliminar el gluten
d. eliminar azucar refinado

Ahora de ahi a que la enfermedad desaparezca o se cure va un trecho... yo ya llevo diez años tomando 2 gramos de pentasa diarios y si no me los tomo ya sé lo que conlleva... estar pegado al baño.

Todas estas medidas ayudan a que la enfermedad no te arruine la vida pero me temo que todavia no han encontrado como ¨curarla¨

En el articulo sin embargo recomienda el aceite de coco y a mi me resulta como el aceite de ricino, es tomarlo e ir corriendo al baño en breve.

Me temo que es una enfermedad jodida porque, aunque haya unas normas comunes que puedan funcionar en gran número de casos, cada cuerpo es un mundo y siempre va a haber algo que no coincida al 100%.

Pero esta claro que el articulo sabe de lo que habla porque uno de los milagros que he encontrado y que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años es tomar suplementos de vitamina d... y mano de santo... gran articulo sin duda. GRACIAS MAUSER!!


----------



## merkawoman (7 Abr 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> Efectivamente la leche me sienta como veneno...algunas cosas tienen lógica en el articulo y las tengo comprobadas en mi mismo...
> a. como he mencionado eliminar la leche
> b. eliminar el alcohol
> c. eliminar el gluten
> ...



¿Has probado el psyllium rubio?


----------



## Redditch (7 Abr 2018)

Primera vez que lo escucho en mi vida... qué es eso?


----------



## merkawoman (7 Abr 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> Primera vez que lo escucho en mi vida... qué es eso?



Ispaghula (semillas de psyllium)

Propiedades del Psyllium Rubio


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Abr 2018)

Avalan la seguridad de las dietas bajas en hidratos como tratamiento del sobrepeso

*Investigadores gallegos prueban la fiabilidad de forzar por esta vía la quema de grasas*
Avalan la seguridad de las dietas bajas en hidratos como tratamiento del sobrepeso

L. G.
@ABCenGaliciaSantiago- Actualizado:07/04/2018 11:59h

Los hidratos de carbono que comemos son procesados hasta su molécula básica, la glucosa, y representan la fuente inmediata de energía para el organismo. La quema de grasas responde, en cambio, a un proceso más exigente y el organismo recurre a ellas en dos escenarios fundamentales: periodos de ayuno y falta de ingesta de carbohidratos. Cuando se registra un déficit de carbohidratos el cuerpo entra en un estado de cetosis, aquella situación metabólica en la que el organismo reacciona a la falta de aporte de energía inmediata activando los mecanismos para descomponer las grasas. La proliferación de dietas de adelgazamiento apoyadas en este planteamiento encendió las alertas de la comunidad médica, advirtiendo de los riesgos de una exposición no controlada y prolongada a estados de cetosis. Ahora, investigadores gallegos, a través de la Unidad de Obesidad de Complexo Hospitalario Universitario de Santiago (CHUS), avalan la seguridad de la cetosis y afirman su utilidad en los tratamientos de adelgazamiento para pacientes con obesidad o sobrepeso.

Un ensayo clínico de intervención nutricional publicado en la revista «Endocrine» —impulsado por la multinacional PronoKalGroup, especializada en terapias médicas para la pérdida de peso—ha supervisado durante cuatro meses el estado de salud de pacientes sometidos a estados de cetosis, mediante la medición de su PH sanguíneo, del volumen de cuerpos cetónicos y de su nivel de glucosa en sangre, obteniendo en cada medición valores estándar que confirmarían la seguridad de esta práctica. «Esperamos que la reciente publicación de esta investigación en una revista internacional de prestigio contribuya a desestigmatizar la cetosis como mecanismo fisiológico dentro de un proceso de pérdida de peso llevado a cabo con control médico, pauta dietética, de actividad física y apoyo emocional para poder hablar seriamente de los beneficios que aporta ala paciente», expone Diego Bellido, jefe del Servicio de Endocrinología y Nutrición del Complexo Hospitalario Universitario de Ferrol (CHUF) y uno de los investigadores principales del estudio.

Según las conclusiones del estudio, el estado de cetosis inducido por una dieta rica en proteínas pero reducida en hidratos de carbono, conduce a la utilización de las grasas como fuente de energía llegando a conseguir que «más del 90% del peso que pierde el paciente sea de masa grasa, siempre que se asocie a una pauta dietética y de actividad física adecuada». Así, el ensayo clínico realizado en la Unidad de Obesidad del CHUS, registró cómo «tras cuatro meses de tratamiento con dieta citogénica pautada, «de los 20 kilos perdidos de media por los pacientes en estudio, 18,2 eran a expensas de grasa». El dato, subrayan los promotores del estudio, contrasta con la estimación calculada para las dietas hipocalóricas más convencionales, en las que el 25% del peso perdido corresponde a masa magra.



Los investigadores señalan aún otras dos ventajas adicionales: las dietas cetogénicas reducen el apetito y favorecen que el paciente se sienta activo, un efecto psicoestimulante, probablemente heredado de la etapa prehistórica, que facilitaba y predisponía a los individuos para la búsqueda de alimento tras periodos de ayuno


----------



## fmc (8 Abr 2018)

Es un estudio para vender sus potingues...
Body Composition Changes After Very-Low-Calorie Ketogenic Diet in Obesity Evaluated by 3 Standardized Methods | The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism | Oxford Academic


> All of the patients followed a VLCK diet according to a commercial weight loss program (PNK Method), which includes lifestyle and behavioral modification support. The intervention included an evaluation by the specialist physician conducting the study and assessment by an expert dietician. All patients underwent a structured program of physical exercise with external supervision (16). This method is based on high-biological-value protein preparations obtained from cow milk, soya, avian eggs, green peas, and cereals. Each preparation contained 15 g protein, 4 g carbohydrates, 3 g fat, and 50 mg docosahexaenoic acid, and provided 90 to 100 kcal (16).


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Abr 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Es un estudio para vender sus potingues...
> Body Composition Changes After Very-Low-Calorie Ketogenic Diet in Obesity Evaluated by 3 Standardized Methods | The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism | Oxford Academic



Coge, depura, refina...proteinas de aqui, azucares de alla, grasa de ni se sabe donde, juntalo todo en una formula 'magistral' y tomatelo unos meses.

Que puede salir mal?


----------



## Cormac (8 Abr 2018)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> A ver espabilado ¿Por qué cree usted que mi mujer comía solo esos 3 tipos de peces en el embarazo? Pues porque nos informamos. Pero a lo que vamos, veo que su compresión lectora es escasita. Esos peces son los que según los estudios tienen menos metales pesados, pero así y todo, no se recomienda tomar más de 340 gramos de pescado a la semana en un embarazo, sea el pescado que sea, mi mujer comía más de un kilo, entiende esto, o le hago un croquis.



Pues cambia de pediatra, porque te repito que recomiendan comer precisamente esos pescados y no "sea el pescado que sea" como dices. Prohíben precisamente los pescados con tasas altas de mercurio. No es que recomienden comer poco, sino que lo prohíben durante el embarazo y lo alargan hasta los 12 años. A saber que criterios llevan en las Canarias para definir "altas capacidades", cuando precisamente es la comunidad autónoma con el coeficiente intelectual mas bajo, por sus genes negroides. Otra cosa que seais oriundos de la península, y allí destacar no es difícil entonces. Es como estar en altura en el percentil 50 en Ecuador o Perú, que sí, que serás de estatura media, pero cuando llegues a España serás enano.
Comer pescado durante el embarazo beneficia el desarrollo cerebral del niño


----------



## Rauxa (8 Abr 2018)

El pediatra de mi niño (casi 6 meses)
- Al decir que esta última semana había cambiado un poco su hábito de sueño y que ya no hacía la noche entera sino que se despertaba a las 6am, nos dijo automáticamente que empezáramos ya con alimentación "normal". Y lo primero que me dijo era que comiera CEREALES.

- Y 2 semanas antes, nos sacó una fotocopia de los alimentos a tomar a partir de ya y de unas pautas para estos meses. Y lo primero: GALLETAS MARÍA.


----------



## MAUSER (8 Abr 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> Pero esta claro que el articulo sabe de lo que habla porque uno de los milagros que he encontrado y que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años es tomar suplementos de vitamina d... y mano de santo... gran articulo sin duda. GRACIAS MAUSER!!




Yo añadiría que repusieras las bacterias beneficiosas de tus intestinos.

Ejemplos, yo me hago mis propios vegetales fermentados (chucrut), he llegado a un nivel que me parecen buenísimos y los como en ensalada y también solos, siempre me han salido perfectos. Los alimentos fermentados son quelantes potentes (desintoxicantes) y contiene niveles mucho más altos de bacterias benéficas que incluso los suplementos de probióticos, haciéndolos ideales para optimizar la flora intestinal. Los vegetales fermentados también contienen altos niveles de antioxidantes y fibra para una salud digestiva óptima.

El kefir de agua también es rico en probióticos y enzimas que promueven el balance bacteriano saludable que es necesario para una salud intestinal apropiada. También el de leche, pero este lo compro en el mercarroña para mi hijo, yo también le meto caña.

Otra cosa que me parece increíble es el Te de jengibre y mira que no creo en estas chorradas, pero es una maravilla, por lo menos para mi.
El jengibre tiene propiedades antibacterianas, antivirales, antioxidantes y antiparasitarias de amplio espectro, sólo por mencionar algunas de sus más de 40 acciones farmacológicas, es antiinflamatorio, por lo que es muy valioso para ayudar a aliviar muchos tipos de dolores, tales como el dolor articular, menstrual, dolores de cabeza y mucho más.
El jengibre se muestra prometedor para combatir el cáncer, la diabetes, la enfermedad de hígado graso no alcohólico, asma, infecciones bacterianas y fúngicas y más. 

Después de comer machaco un trozo de jengibre en un mortero, agua caliente, dejo que se enfríe, canela de ceilán y... mejor que las primeras veces tengas un wc cercano.

Ni un resfriado este invierno, y antes de esto era alérgico al polen del ciprés y lo pasaba bastante mal y este año casi ni lo he notado, ni una sola pastillita, y eso que ha hecho viento de cojones y que en mi casa tengo 150 plantados.

Una hija de un amigo tiene la enfermedad esa y la pobrecita tiene que ir con una maquina, el soporte y la bolsa de comida y de verla se me cae el alma.

Suerte


----------



## destru (8 Abr 2018)

¿Alguna idea para sustituir el pan del bocadillo de medía mañana?. Me llevo un bocadillo para desayunar en el bar por la mañana, porque estoy todo el día en la calle (no trabajo en oficina ni centro de trabajo) y es lo único que se me ocurre que puedas llevar al bar. ¿Alguna otra cosa que pueda llevar sin que me echen por bicho raro? XD


----------



## Rauxa (8 Abr 2018)

destru dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea para sustituir el pan del bocadillo de medía mañana?. Me llevo un bocadillo para desayunar en el bar por la mañana, porque estoy todo el día en la calle (no trabajo en oficina ni centro de trabajo) y es lo único que se me ocurre que puedas llevar al bar. ¿Alguna otra cosa que pueda llevar sin que me echen por bicho raro? XD



Yo cuando iba al bar a media mañana (ahora ya ayuno directamente), me pedía una tortilla a la francesa. Sin pan ni nada. La diferencia entre lo que te cuesta el bocadillo aunque te lo hagas tú, y lo que te cobrarán en el bar por una tortilla, no será mucha diferencia. 
Y sino quieres pagar por la tortilla, otro método es llevarte 1 o 2 huevos duros. Algo de jamón del bueno, alguna fruta, frutos secos... es lo más llevadero que puedes llevar.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (9 Abr 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Pescado azul: Lo que de verdad es bueno para el corazón: no beber vino, ni limitar los huevos. Blogs de No hay que comer de todo
> 
> 
> 
> Por fin un enlace en _El confidencial _ donde dan recomendaciones sensatas y no las mierdas de El comidista, ese gilipollas resabiado mega comprado por las harineras :rolleye:



Por fin un artículo sensato... muy bueno :Aplauso:


----------



## Mr.Bin (9 Abr 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Avalan la seguridad de las dietas bajas en hidratos como tratamiento del sobrepeso
> 
> *Investigadores gallegos prueban la fiabilidad de forzar por esta vía la quema de grasas*
> Avalan la seguridad de las dietas bajas en hidratos como tratamiento del sobrepeso
> ...



Mucho ojo! La dieta cetogénica no se basa, ni mucho menos, en hincharse a proteínas.

La ingesta de este macro no debería de pasar del 30% de tu dieta, ya que, sobrepasarse haría que la insulina volviese a dispararse al convertirse las reservas de protes restantes en glucosa.

La dieta cetogénica se fundamente en comer muchas grasas, y no sólo animal. Vigilad con este tipo de artículos porque lían a la gente y luego vienen los estreñiminetos.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 13:27 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> El pediatra de mi niño (casi 6 meses)
> - Al decir que esta última semana había cambiado un poco su hábito de sueño y que ya no hacía la noche entera sino que se despertaba a las 6am, nos dijo automáticamente que empezáramos ya con alimentación "normal". Y lo primero que me dijo era que comiera CEREALES.
> 
> - Y 2 semanas antes, nos sacó una fotocopia de los alimentos a tomar a partir de ya y de unas pautas para estos meses. Y lo primero: GALLETAS MARÍA.



Y para qué coño le llevas al matasanos?

Hay un articulazo hablando sobre la alimentación del bebé en el blog de la meteo que viene. 

Super extenso y muy didáctico.

La Meteo que viene: RECOMENDACIONES DE ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DURANTE LOS 2 PRIMEROS AÑOS DE VIDA

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 13:33 ----------




MAUSER dijo:


> Yo añadiría que repusieras las bacterias beneficiosas de tus intestinos.
> 
> Ejemplos, yo me hago mis propios vegetales fermentados (chucrut), he llegado a un nivel que me parecen buenísimos y los como en ensalada y también solos, siempre me han salido perfectos. Los alimentos fermentados son quelantes potentes (desintoxicantes) y contiene niveles mucho más altos de bacterias benéficas que incluso los suplementos de probióticos, haciéndolos ideales para optimizar la flora intestinal. Los vegetales fermentados también contienen altos niveles de antioxidantes y fibra para una salud digestiva óptima.
> 
> ...



+1000000000


Creo que ahí radica el quid de la cuestión y donde fallamos muchos (yo, incluído)

Podrías enseñarnos algún tutorial fiable y sencillito para elaborar uno mismo chucrut?

Otro probiótico, tengo entendido que es el caldo de huesos. Ahora tiraré para el Mencabrona, a pillarme unos huesos de pollo y a ver si encuentro algún pié de cerdo hermoso para echarselo también al caldo.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 13:38 ----------




COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> A ver espabilado ¿Por qué cree usted que mi mujer comía solo esos 3 tipos de peces en el embarazo? Pues porque nos informamos. Pero a lo que vamos, veo que su compresión lectora es escasita. Esos peces son los que según los estudios tienen menos metales pesados, pero así y todo, no se recomienda tomar más de 340 gramos de pescado a la semana en un embarazo, sea el pescado que sea, mi mujer comía más de un kilo, entiende esto, o le hago un croquis.



En serio, cambia de puto matasanos. Los médicos son una vergüenza en su completa mayoría.

El pescado es otra fuente importante de proteínas de alta calidad y de aminoácidos esenciales. *Puede ofrecerle trocitos de pescado blanco (merluza, gallo, lenguado) que también llevan hierro, zinc y yodo, pero también de pescadito azul pequeño (que además lleva omega 3, importante para el desarrollo cerebral del bebé). Un trocito de sardina (sin espinas) lleva omega 3, proteínas y hierro, entre otras muchas cosas.*

El miedo a la introducción del pescado azul antes del año estaría justificado si a su hijo le diera un gran atún que haya podido acumular gran cantidad de mercurio en su tejido graso. Pero si usted le da algún trocito de pescado azul pequeño junto otros alimentos distintos, su hijo no se va a intoxicar.
Respecto al pescado azul grande (pez espada, lucio, atún rojo o conservas de atún) puede la información de la Agencia Española de Seguridad alimentaria pinchando aquí.

Retrasar al año el pescado azul pequeño es una incongruencia, cuando estamos recomendando alimentos ricos en ácidos grasos poli-insaturados, ricos en omega 3, como tienen la sardina y otros pescados azules, siempre que sea pescado pequeño (sardinas, arenque, caballa).

Aparte de la leche materna, el pescado de agua salada es la fuente principal de yodo para los niños. El déficit de yodo es todavía prevalente en Europa, en particular donde la sal no está yodada, y el yodo es esencial para el óptimo desarrollo y crecimiento del niño. Si usted sigue dando el pecho, tome pescado con frecuencia y utilice sal yodada o bien tome suplementos de yodo. Ese yodo, a través de la leche materna, favorece el desarrollo cerebral de su hijo.

Extraído de aquí: La Meteo que viene: RECOMENDACIONES DE ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DURANTE LOS 2 PRIMEROS AÑOS DE VIDA


----------



## Raullucu (9 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Podrías enseñarnos algún tutorial fiable y sencillito para elaborar uno mismo chucrut?



Hola, compa. Yo sigo estos pasos descritos en este blog y no me ha fallado un lote nunca. En cuanto veas lo sencillo que es ya podrás jugar con los ingredientes. También para el ghee hay una receta en ese blog muy sencilla de seguir.

Salu2.


----------



## Otto Fenix (9 Abr 2018)

Paleodieta: ¿lo primitivo es saludable? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

Ojo que este hilo esta haciendo pupita.


----------



## Akela 14 (9 Abr 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos por el hilo, que buenos consejos dais.

En mi caso tengo síndrome de intestino irritable y tengo temporadas mejores y peores. 

En una tienda de productos Bio que hay cerca de mi casa compro chucut y también tomo infusiones de rooibos con jengibre que creo que me sientan bien.

También me ha comentado la chica que me puede conseguir kefir de agua de alguien que lo ofrece a quien lo quiera, a ver si empiezo a utilizarlo.

Si supiera lo que de verdad me va a venir bien sin duda que lo haría, como si es hacer el pino todos los días.o


----------



## 999999999 (9 Abr 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Paleodieta: ¿lo primitivo es saludable? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS
> 
> Ojo que este hilo esta haciendo pupita.



Acojonaos deben estar, sí...!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Redditch (9 Abr 2018)

Comer como un pajarito nos ayuda a vivir más | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS

El ayuno intermitente tambien empieza a ser reconocido... entre eso y bajar los carbohidratos y comer alimentos sin procesar cuanta gente podria estar bastante más sana... pero claro requiere esfuerzo y cambiar el chip y no todo el mundo puede/quiere.

Respecto a los reponer las bacterias beneficiosas pues estaria bien el problema es que resido en UK y no tengo ni p*** idea de donde conseguir cosas como el kefir...
Buscaré el te de jengibre pero si me va hacer ir al baño casi mejor que no porque no lo necesito 

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Abr 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> Comer como un pajarito nos ayuda a vivir más | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS
> 
> El ayuno intermitente tambien empieza a ser reconocido... entre eso y bajar los carbohidratos y comer alimentos sin procesar cuanta gente podria estar bastante más sana... pero claro requiere esfuerzo y cambiar el chip y no todo el mundo puede/quiere.
> 
> ...



lo que requiere es que los putos matasanos dejen de recomendar comer cinco veces al día y harinas como base de la alimentación

luego ya después hablaremos de esfuerzo y voluntad

vamos creo yo


----------



## Timekiller (9 Abr 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> lo que requiere es que los putos matasanos dejen de recomendar comer cinco veces al día y harinas como base de la alimentación
> 
> luego ya después hablaremos de esfuerzo y voluntad
> 
> vamos creo yo



Cierto. En los últimos meses he hablado con dos nutricionistas con formación oficial y lo de las cinco comidas lo tienen grabado en el cerebro a fuego. Yo hago tres comidas, de media, pero uno me insistía en que hiciera una comida más a media mañana aunque no tengo hambre y tengo un trabajo sedentario. Me callé para no discutir.


----------



## sindios (9 Abr 2018)

Suelo hacer ayuno intermitente 16/8 de lunes a viernes. El sábado hubo salida con amigos, cervezas, cena, copas... asi que para "recuperar" he hecho ayuno de 24h. Sin problemas. Sin hambre. Estaba un poco asustado porque ha llegado la hora de comer y no tenía ni ganas. Podía haber seguido ayunando más...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Abr 2018)

sindios dijo:


> Suelo hacer ayuno intermitente 16/8 de lunes a viernes. El sábado hubo salida con amigos, cervezas, cena, copas... asi que para "recuperar" he hecho ayuno de 24h. Sin problemas. Sin hambre. Estaba un poco asustado porque ha llegado la hora de comer y no tenía ni ganas. Podía haber seguido ayunando más...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Es que el ayuno inhibe el apetito, entre otras cosas, porque permite la lipólisis. Pero como nuestros médicos son todos unos putos subnormales, pues recomiendan comer cinco veces al día, lo que no sólo aumenta el apetito, sino que inhibe la lipólisis, favorece la lipogénesis y por si fuera poco, produce resistencia a la insulina. La dieta baja en grasas y alta en hidratos refinados que recomiendan favorece mediante otros mecanismos esto último también.

Vamos que nuestros galenos son todos subnormales, no hay más.


----------



## sada (9 Abr 2018)

como se sabe si álguién tiene resistencia a la insulina?


----------



## Mr.Bin (9 Abr 2018)

sada dijo:


> como se sabe si álguién tiene resistencia a la insulina?



Tómate el azúcar en sangre en ayunas. Si estás por encima de 110, vigila.


----------



## Otto Fenix (9 Abr 2018)

sada dijo:


> como se sabe si álguién tiene resistencia a la insulina?



Si hay obesidad ya hay algun grado de resistencia a la insulina, esto no es todo/nada. En estos casos no es raro dar valores 100-110 algun dia en ayunas.

Si la resistencia se hace mas severa da la cara una prediabetes, que suele detectarse por niveles por encima de 120 mg/ml de glucemia en ayunas.

La cosa sigue empeorando y en ayunas te vas a 140 que aun se considera una prediabetes. Te suelen recetar metmorfina para mejorar esa resistencia.

Si ni aun asi la cosa mejora te vas arriba de 180-200 y ya se suele indicar dosis de insulina.

Estamos hablando de diabetes tipo II, y se habla de un 13% de la poblacion española, unos 5 mill de personas, ahi es nada.

Yo conozco un prediabetico que con todos los preavisos va de cabeza a la estadistica. Le sobran unos 40 kilos y un perimetro abdominal tremendo. Indirectamente (por otro familiar) ha recibido la informacion de este hilo y no hara absolutamente nada porque su medico solo le ha dicho que no tome dulces.

Aqui sabemos que eso no te libra del resto de refinados pero los endocrinos 'evitan' explicar esos pequeños detalles. Ah, y la grasa sigue siendo el demonio qur es precisamente lo que puede mejorar esa resistencia.

Pues le ha dado tres meses y lleva dos, y no ha perdido un gramo.


----------



## Wein (10 Abr 2018)

He leído por aquí sobre los beneficios del plátano verde. Es un platano normal que aún está verde o es una especie diferente?

De todas formas supongo que el "platano normal" verde tiene también menos hidratos pero no cambian las vitaminas o minerales ¿ o sí?


----------



## MAUSER (10 Abr 2018)

Eso es... Un plátano normal, de Canarias, pero preferiblemente verde a maduro. En mi casa solo entran los más verdes, mi niño también se los come bien...

No lo digáis por ahí... que de momento siempre tengo género en el supermercado... La gente se lleva los más maduros y me deja los verdes.


----------



## MAUSER (10 Abr 2018)

Y la dentista infantil quería ponerle a mi hijo de seis años una macro dosis de flúor... Le dije que como era tan bueno se la regalaba para el suyo. Ya me pareció raro que en unos papeles que me dieron para rellenar, constaba casi que el flúor era como la piedra filosofal. Esa chica, creo, que quería un cliente perpetuo. Llevar cuidado

Ahora hasta se lava los dientes con un dentrifico infantil sin flúor


----------



## Javiher (10 Abr 2018)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Tómate el azúcar en sangre en ayunas. Si estás por encima de 110, vigila.



Según tengo entendido, para los análisis de azúcar, si te los haces a través de un glucómetro, y estás tomando vitamina C, dá una lectura que no se corresponde con la realidad, ya que la estructura molecular del azúcar y de la vitamina C son bastante semejantes, contabilizando dicha vitamina como si fuera azúcar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Abr 2018)

Timekiller dijo:


> Cierto. En los últimos meses he hablado con dos nutricionistas con formación oficial y lo de las cinco comidas lo tienen grabado en el cerebro a fuego. Yo hago tres comidas, de media, pero uno me insistía en que hiciera una comida más a media mañana aunque no tengo hambre y tengo un trabajo sedentario. Me callé para no discutir.



No hay que callarse, hay que preguntarles por las referencias científicas de su afirmación y remitirle a las de tus afirmaciones, cuando no pueda darte ninguna y tú sí se pondrá violento y utlizarás falacias de autoridad, etc, y al final el que se irá es él...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Ayer empecé con la reducción drástica de hidratos y refinados.
> 
> Ayer bien pero hoy tengo hambre, joder... frutos secos y jamón acabo de comer pero es que hace un rato ya había comido frutos secos y atún..
> 
> Aguantaré hasta la cena? Es normal? La idea es adelgazar pero temo inflarme a proteína. Consejos.



El ayuno. Ayune usted buen hombre, un día o dos, y luego coma lo que usted quiera, y vaya introduciendo ayuno intermitente con esta forma de comer.

Y ya verá los resultados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Ayer empecé con la reducción drástica de hidratos y refinados.
> 
> Ayer bien pero hoy tengo hambre, joder... frutos secos y jamón acabo de comer pero es que hace un rato ya había comido frutos secos y atún..
> 
> Aguantaré hasta la cena? Es normal? La idea es adelgazar pero temo inflarme a proteína. Consejos.



Para empezar pongase fino filipino evitando los refinados.

Lo del consejo de Adeno es perfecto pero cuando pase el mono del primer mes.

Haga comidas contundentes, mucha verdura, con mahonesa casera y carne o pescado. (Pollo asado, sardinas, un par de morcillas...)


----------



## sada (11 Abr 2018)

debería comprar un glucómetro para saber si tengo resistencia ala insulina...lo que pasa es que pincharme meda repelús, no hay otra manera?


----------



## RalphWiggum (11 Abr 2018)

sada dijo:


> debería comprar un glucómetro para saber si tengo resistencia ala insulina...lo que pasa es que pincharme meda repelús, no hay otra manera?



Yo no me he pinchado porque las agujas no me gustan nada, pero he pasado de no poder aguantar un ayuno de 12 horas a hacer ayunos de 20 horas 5 días a la semana. Está claro que progreso ha habido.

Frank Suárez recomienda pincharse en el lado del dedo, no en la yema, para que duela menos.


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2018)

Hoy en Maxima FM, hablando de que los cambios de humor pueden ser por el azucar, qyue crea adicción y no se que más... que para estar mejor proteinas (carne pescado y HUEVOS) y frutos secos, parece que algo se mueve.

Escribo aqui despues de bastante tiempo
Despues de un año sabatico o más bien de degeneración alimenticia relativa despues de que mi mujer se quedara embarazada del segundo (solidaridad y tal  )... sobre todo mas cerveceo , entre semana tomar algo traquilos , comidas y cenas entre semana seguia comiendo mas o menos sano (sano de lo que se dice por el hilo, grasas, huevo , pescado verduras a saco) , pero metiendo algo de pan y findes a todo trapo...

Resultado 76>84, que será más en volumen por cambio de musculo por michelines... hace un par de semanas que ya he vuelto a algo de gim + quitar cerveceo (solo tinto de vez en cuando) ... ya estoy en 81.

Es curioso como cuesta cambiar la inercia al principio (en los dos sentidos).


----------



## PBA (11 Abr 2018)

Hoy he probado el kefir por primera vez en mi vida. Es bastante liquido ¿pasa algo si se mezcla con yogurt?

Estoy pensando añadirle un poco al yogurt para mezclar la proteina . Era de medio litro ¿Cuantos días se conserva una vez abierto? no lo he visto.


----------



## Raullucu (12 Abr 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Hoy he probado el kefir por primera vez en mi vida. Es bastante liquido ¿pasa algo si se mezcla con yogurt?
> 
> Estoy pensando añadirle un poco al yogurt para mezclar la proteina . Era de medio litro ¿Cuantos días se conserva una vez abierto? no lo he visto.



Al mío le afecta mucho la leche que le meta (si es de verdad, fresca de calidad o fresca de brick) y también la época del año, pues en invierno suele salirme más aguado. Puedes añadirle a la leche kefirada algún lacteo que añada grasa para darle más consistencia, ya sea un yogur griego de calidad o nata (has leído bien, nata), dependiendo de la textura que busques. Con nata agria está muy bueno.


----------



## PBA (12 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Eso es... Un plátano normal, de Canarias, pero preferiblemente verde a maduro. En mi casa solo entran los más verdes, mi niño también se los come bien...
> 
> No lo digáis por ahí... que de momento siempre tengo género en el supermercado... La gente se lleva los más maduros y me deja los verdes.



Hoy había en Mercadona plátano macho. No son plátanos normales


----------



## MAUSER (12 Abr 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Hoy había en Mercadona plátano macho. No son plátanos normales



Prefiero el plátano de Canarias. El plátano macho es más para cocinar, freír, etc. Aunque también se puede comer en crudo cuando está maduro, color rosáceo, así es menos harinoso al paladar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Ayer vi un vidrio en Youtube que decia que si haces ayuno y te tomas un cafe por la mañana lo suyo es ponerle azúcar porque así quemas grasas y no proteína, vamos, que ese azucar hace como una especie de activador de la quema de grasas. ¿Tiene algun sentido? Supongo que no...
> 
> Justamente hoy he ayunado pero me he tomado un par de cafes con azucar. Mal hecho. Al haber quitado harinas e hidratos supongo que me tiro a cualquier cosa que lleve azucar.
> 
> ...



La virgen santa....

Ejemplo de lo que deciamos no podemos dejar el azucar y lo 'intentamos' arreglar con berberina.

Es como pegarse un tiro en el pie y ponerse betadine. Deje la pistola en casa y no se dispare mas.

Que consejos mas locos damos en este hilo.

Pd. creo que ya lo hemos comentado alguna vez. No hagan ayunos si estar minimo un par de meses sin azucar ni cereales en su dieta. Primero aprendan a andar y luego ya correran.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Lo de la berberina no lo hago para inflarme a azúcar. Lo hago para sumar. Ya he dicho que a la próxima no me tomaré los cafés...



No, si eso lo tengo claro, pero es una excusa psicologica para no tomar la decision de dejar de tomar cualquier tipo de refinado.

Eso dicho sin acritud le hara mas mal que bien, ya que en su mente cala la idea (erronea) de que un 'poquito' de azucar lo compensa Ud con berberina.

Como ya hemos explicado mil veces eso no funciona porque sin eliminar la adiccion al 'dulce' recaera una y mil veces. Y esa adiccion la berberina no la va a mejorar, mas bien al contrario.

Ya he mencionado muchas veces lo mi familiar diabetico lo bien que lo lleva desde que come limpio. Curvas de glucemia planas y dando cifras practicamente de no diabetico.

Pues estas fiestas, por presion social, en una celebracion se comio una hamburguesa con su panecillo. No se que mierda llevaria eso que necesito casi 48h para recuperar valores normales. Dos dias por encima de 150, como si el pancreas (que daba curvas de produccion parcial de insulina) se le hubiese bloqueado.

Con esto quiero explicar que en estados avanzados de resistencia a la insulina o obedidad, nadie se imagina el daño que hace al metabolismo ese 'poquito'.

Por supuesto ya le aseguro que ese 'poquito' le bloqueara los mecanismos metabolicos que en este hilo defendemos y que le haran adelgazar (si en su caso hay sobrepeso).


----------



## Cazarr (12 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Creo que lo puedo sustituir sin problemas por te o infusión, alguna bebida que pueda tomar sin azucar. De todas maneras que tal el Xilitol de abedul como edulcorante?



¿Os sienta bien el té en ayunas?

Hace unas semanas pregunté en el hilo del té que por qué me habían dado náuseas al beber té verde en ayunas en mi trabajo (en serio, estuve a poco de potar, eran unas náuseas incontrolables : y alguien me respondió que el té no (siempre) estaba recomendado para beber en ayunas.

Desde entonces bebo té sólo después de comer y muy poco tiempo en infusión, que enseguida lo noto amargo y malo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Pues vaya, si que es radical el tema. La verdad mi idea era poder permitirme esa hamburguesa con el pan una vez a la semana por ejemplo, pensando que en cómputo general pues la no toma de refinados saldría ganando, pero si con un solo panecillo ya lo desestabilizas todo..
> 
> Patatas y arroz entiendo que si podría pecar, no? Mi idea es acercarme a la dieta cetogénica entre semana y el fin de semana pues la paella de la suegra o un pollo con patatas, algo así. ¿Éso sería tan grave como el pan? Me ha parecido leer que sí coméis patatas y arroz, supongo que sin cebarse.
> 
> ...



Como veo que no ha buceado Ud (ni al azar) en las mil y pico paginas que llevamos de hilo (vol I y II), le tengo que hacer las dos preguntas obligadas:

- Que mide y pesa.
- Que pretende Ud conseguir.


----------



## Timekiller (12 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Os sienta bien el té en ayunas?



Yo lo he probado y no me sentó mal pero lo cierto es que no me gusta mucho así que no bebo té. En ayunas se recomienda el té verde, sino te gusta la infusión están lo opción del suplemento.

Lo que me sienta bien tanto en ayunas o después de comer es la manzanilla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2018)

Timekiller dijo:


> Yo lo he probado y no me sentó mal pero lo cierto es que no me gusta mucho así que no bebo té. En ayunas se recomienda el té verde, sino te gusta la infusión están lo opción del suplemento.
> 
> Lo que me sienta bien tanto en ayunas o después de comer es la manzanilla.



A mi no me causa ningun efecto gastrico reseñable. Lo mismo el cafe americano que a mas de uno lo purga que el Te, lo unico que me dan es el 'tiron' de cafeina. 

Supongo que como todo depende de lo acostumbrado que estes.


----------



## PBA (13 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Prefiero el plátano de Canarias. El plátano macho es más para cocinar, freír, etc. Aunque también se puede comer en crudo cuando está maduro, color rosáceo, así es menos harinoso al paladar.



Si tiene mas o menos las mismas propiedades mejor el platano normal verde Porque los machos que había pesaban casi medio kilo cada uno. 

Al final no me lo compré no sé que sabor tendrá.


----------



## vienedelejos (13 Abr 2018)

A mi el té verde (el otro no) sí me produce una ligera sensación de náusea. Especialmente en tragos largos. Vamos, que no me gusta especialmente y, si lo tomo de vez en cuando, es por sus efectos beneficiosos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Yo hoy he tomado te sin azúcar, ya... No me ha sentado mal pero he bebido uno rojo y uno verde y el rojo ha sido mucho más llevadero.



Puedes endulzar con un poquito de miel. El unico endulzante aceptable siempre que busques directa de apicultor (la que se queda solida en invierno).

La de supermercado puede valer para una emergencia pero no abuses ni la una ni la otra. 

Con el cacao puro que es muy amargo yo mojo la cuchara. Tambien es verdad que despues de un mes sin azucar ni edulcorantes veras que los alimentos te sabe todo mas dulce.

Algun higo seco estos primeros dias de mono te puedes comer.

Pd. Tienes un m.p.

Pd2: hay mucho rollo con la miel, pero si dejas pan, patatas, pasta y procesados, cualquier otro hidrato no te hara engordar. Con mucho sobrepeso tampoco es bueno abusar de legumbres ni arroz (un dia semana).


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Abr 2018)

tengo entendido que tibetanos y otros pueblos toman te, no solo en infusión, por sus propiedades que les complementan la dieta.

alguien puede explayarse sobre el tema?


----------



## MAUSER (13 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Ok, con la patata lo pasaré mal, adoro esa mierda, veré si puedo algun día permitírmela pero si veo un stop en la báscula, fuera. Quiero llorar.
> 
> Me he comido algun dátil estos días.
> 
> La miel sin problema, es de primera la que tengo.



cambia la patata por el boniato. Yo el día de entrenamiento con pesas me como casi un kilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2018)

Othon dijo:


> Ok, con la patata lo pasaré mal, adoro esa mierda, veré si puedo algun día permitírmela pero si veo un stop en la báscula, fuera. Quiero llorar.
> 
> Me he comido algun dátil estos días.
> 
> La miel sin problema, es de primera la que tengo.



Perfecto los datiles o higos secos, mezclelos con nueces o almendras, en esos momentos de bajon de los primeros dias le daran la vida. Procure que no lleven azucar que alguno he visto con añadida.

Los boniatos son una pasada. Yo los cocia al vapor o al horno y me encantan con aceite de oliva. Pero hace poco los probe fritos con aceite de oliva virgen y no tiene cojones a decirme que la patata esta mas sabrosa. Pruebelos asi y vera.

Por cierto busque el boniato blanco que es el mas parecido a la patata y es poco dulce. El rojo no lo trago por su dulzor.


En estos meses si es cocinillas puede pecar con algun postre paleo. Cacao, huevo, aceite, miel, manzana y nueces sale brutal. Son diez minutos de microondas.

Al principio notara que son menos dulces pero en poco tiempo su paladar se acostumbra y es una explosion de sabor.

Pd. No sea Ud lloron
Es la tipica reaccion de quien adora el dulce pero es temporal. En tres meses echara la pota (literalmente) si se mete un azucarillo en la boca.

Pd2. Los hombres hasta donde he visto hacemos la transicion muy rapido y vera resultados muy rapidos. Animo.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> cambia la patata por el boniato. Yo el día de entrenamiento con pesas me como casi un kilo.



¿Cómo cocinas el boniato?

Yo lo cocía al vapor y me gustaba, pero si tengo que comer tres boniatos a la semana... al final cansa hacerlo siempre igual.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo cocinas el boniato?
> 
> Yo lo cocía al vapor y me gustaba, pero si tengo que comer tres boniatos a la semana... al final cansa hacerlo siempre igual.



Cortados como patatas fritas gordas y con ajioli manda.


----------



## Sekisber (14 Abr 2018)

Hace unos días hice mi primer ayuno de 24h. De cena a cena. Decir que llevo desde diciembre del año pasado sin ingesta destacable de azucar y con los hidratos restringidos. Es decir, tengo un rodaje previo en este asunto.

Bastante bien, no tuve "hambre" como tal. Lo único destacable es que sobre la hora 16-17 empezó a dolerme la cabeza y no se me quitó hasta después de cenar. No noté demasiada debilidad, aunque si es verdad que por la tarde subiendo unas escaleras resollaba más. A nivel cognitivo, me sentía bastante lúcido y acticvo, aunque eso es algo que ya había notado en alguna otra ocasión. Supongo que el no comer "espabila" en el sentido de que te agudiza.

Supongo que repetiré a ver que tal.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo cocinas el boniato?
> 
> Yo lo cocía al vapor y me gustaba, pero si tengo que comer tres boniatos a la semana... al final cansa hacerlo siempre igual.



Al vapor. Lo meto en la olla exprés con una cesta especial. Luego cojo un bol de borosilicato grande que tengo, lo hago puré con un tenedor, y le añado un tomate, aceitunas sin hueso, una lata de atún en aceite de oliva virgen y más AOVE. Lo mezclo y para dentro. Esto me lo hacía mi madre de niño, pero con patatas.


----------



## Wein (14 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cómo cocinas el boniato?
> 
> Yo lo cocía al vapor y me gustaba, pero si tengo que comer tres boniatos a la semana... al final cansa hacerlo siempre igual.



Prueba a asarlos en el horno, están buenísimos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Abr 2018)

Ahora estoy intentando sustituir mi desayuno de avena ecológica integral con leche, miel y cacao puro por algo paleo...me cuesta desayunar salado...probare a hacerme galletas de harina de almendra para cambiar el desayuno...a ver si encuentro recetas por la red...


----------



## sequence (14 Abr 2018)

Comparto esta entrevista que me ha parecido interesante y así aporto mi granito de arena.

Salud+

ENTREVISTA | CARLOS ENRIQUE RODRÍGUEZ JIMÉNEZ

"Hay una conexión real entre el intestino y el cerebro, y esto no es esotérico".

Hablamos con el doctor Rodríguez Jiménez sobre la relación entre la alimentación, la flora intestinal, el sistema inmunitario y las emociones.

"Somos como un ovillo y ningún sistema se mueve sin el permiso del otro. Si tiras de hilo, se mueve todo".

Carlos Enrique Rodríguez Jiménez
Por Darío Pescador
12 abr 201821:39

Este discípulo de Gregorio Marañón “uno de los pocos que deben de quedar vivos”, dice riendo, es uno de los mayores expertos en nutrición en España. Presidente de la comisión de Endocrinología, metabolismo y nutrición del Colegio Oficial de Médicos de Madrid y creador del programa NAOS (Nutrición, Obesidad y Actividad Física) del Ministerio de Sanidad.

Desde el hospital madrileño de la Beata María Ana el doctor Rodríguez Jiménez está en la punta de lanza de uno de los campos más apasionantes de la nutrición: la intersección entre la comida, las emociones, y la flora intestinal, esa colonia de bacterias que convive con nosotros, y que todo parece indicar que hace mucho más de lo que pensábamos.

¿Qué es InmunoMet?

Es una unidad de terapia para tratar trastornos inmunológicos y metabólicos. Tenemos la endocrinología y nutrición por un lado, y por otro la parte de la inmunología, como las alergias y otros trastornos. La fabricación del 85% del sistema inmunológico se produce en el intestino, y hasta hace poco considerábamos que el intestino era un almacén de caca y nada más.

Hay una relación entre la microbiota, el sistema inmunitario y el cerebro, una comunión entre el “cerebro uno” y el "cerebro dos” que es el que tenemos en el intestino. Aunque no nos enteremos, somos como un ovillo, y ningún sistema se mueve sin el permiso del otro. Si tiras de hilo, se mueve todo. Por eso este campo se llama psico-neuro-inmuno-endocrinología, que al fin y al cabo es lo que estamos tratando de estudiar.

Sin embargo la medicina parece estar muy compartimentada, silos donde enseguida alguien dice “eso no es de lo mío”.

Creo que es una gran deformación, la antítesis de lo que don Gregorio nos enseñaba. Él decía que ser especialista debía ser “además de” no “en vez de”, y repetía la frase “primero el gesto, y luego el resto”. Yo no culpo al médico, sino al sistema. El sistema obliga al médico a decir “que pase el siguiente” y estar pendiente de ver a tantos pacientes en tanto tiempo. El médico está en la medicina por vocación, y eso se explota a tope. La medicina debe ser más holística y humanística, o seremos sustituidos por programas de ordenador en menos que canta un gallo. Yo además de endocrino soy médico de pueblo. Es algo que todos los especialistas deberían recordar.

Los médicos reciben poca formación en nutrición, a no ser que elijan esa especialidad.

La nutrición es la hermana pobre de la endocrinología. Muchas veces se soluciona con “siga esta dieta de tantas calorías”. No critico la forma de hacerlo, pero tienes que dar importancia a lo importante. No somos lo que comemos, sino cómo comemos. La “caldera” de nuestro intestino va a fabricar el resto de nosotros, incluso de nuestro pensamiento, independientemente de la genética. 

Hay que explicar cómo, cuándo y por qué comer. 

Todavía hay una creencia muy arraigada de que todo se soluciona comiendo menos calorías.

No cabe duda de que quien no come, no engorda, pero no es matemático. Hay que hablar de la microbiota y las dos familias de bacterias que la componen, firmicutes y bacterioidetes, que se encargan de procesar las grasas o de los carbohidratos. Si hemos abusado de una de las dos fracciones, hemos creado unos monstruos que asimilan el triple de lo normal. A veces nos reímos cuando alguien dice la frase “yo es que no como tanto para estar así”, pero tiene su parte de verdad. Dependiendo de la educación que le hemos dado a esos dos billones de microbios que tenemos en el intestino, así serán nuestros resultados, incluso comiendo menos.

Entonces no todas las calorías son iguales.

No todas las calorías son iguales. No cabe duda de que estamos hechos para que nos gusten los hidratos de carbono, para ganar peso, porque toda la economía del cuerpo está hecha para sobrevivir. Hay barbaridades de dietas solo de proteínas o solo de carbohidratos. Pero nos hemos hecho omnívoros a lo largo del tiempo, y tenemos que cuidar a la microbiota, que es el productor y asimilador de toda la materia que metemos en la caldera. No sabemos si nosotros los alimentamos, o si ellos son los que nos cuidan a nosotros.

¿Con qué mitos nutricionales se encuentra en la consulta?

El primero es el colesterol. Hay un gasto enorme y una reverencia a las estatinas, cuando sabemos que el miedo a las cifras de colesterol ya ha sido sobrepasado. O el famoso mito de limitar los huevos, que todavía se arrastra por especialistas de cardiología, que yo respeto, pero claro, son muy rígidos cuando has tenido un infarto. Mientras hay quien dice que no tomes más de dos huevos por semana, yo tomo dos al día con el desayuno. Los huevos aumentan fundamentalmente el colesterol bueno, son “aclarantes” del colesterol. El huevo es cardiosaludable y protege los vasos sanguíneos, y proporciona una alimentación de primera.

¿Y las grasas saturadas?

Otro tanto. ¿Hay que cuidarlas? Sí, pero eso es teórico. Hace años el jefe de servicio de puerta de hierro me decía que un tercio de las grasas tenían que ser saturadas, y ahora un tercio parece mucho. Estoy esperando a que se reivindique de una vez la mantequilla como ha ocurrido con los huevos. Yo comprendo que en medicina, cuando algo no se sabe, se intenta ser prudente. Las grasas, los carbohidratos o las proteínas son como el agua: también te puedes ahogar en una piscina. Es cuestión de la cantidad.

El doctor Rodríguez Jiménez en su consulta del hospital de la Beata Ana María de Madrid
Pero todo esto ¿no puede hacer daño? ¿Qué ocurre cuando a las personas ingresadas con un infarto no les dan huevos pero les dan postres dulces en la comida del hospital, con todos los estudios que indican que el consumo de azúcar hace aumentar los triglicéridos?

Hay mucha gente que aún no sabe que son los carbohidratos los que suben los triglicéridos, y no las grasas. Pero es que no hay tiempo en medicina. El médico es un instrumento para los políticos, en la sanidad se valora el edificio y la estructura burocrática, pero el reloj funciona porque los engranajes están bien engrasados. Nosotros los médicos somos esos engranajes. Si el médico tuviese más tiempo, podría ser especialista “además de”, y no “en vez de”.

¿Estos defectos del sistema son los que abren la puerta para que la gente busque refugio en terapias alternativas?

La gente ve que el médico está muy corto de tiempo. El “gesto” no es suficiente, y el “resto” es muy justo. Entonces se refugian en la medicina alternativa, imposición de manos, y tantas otras cosas. Es hasta justificable, porque el médico es ahora el paño de lágrimas de la sociedad. La gente busca auxilio, no de un ordenador y un "tenga estas pastillas", sino de un sanador que le atienda con el gesto.

Volviendo a la nutrición, cuando alguien tiene un cáncer se ponen en manos de los profesionales, pero en el campo de la nutrición, todo el mundo en tu familia y en Facebook parecen ser unos experto.

Es cierto, todo el mundo parece que sabe de nutrición. Eso es porque tienen un asesor llamado Google que les da todo tipo de informaciones, unas correctísimas y otras todo lo contrario. Pero eso como médico hace que tenga que yo tenga que tener más paciencia, y estar más al día. 

¿Y la industria alimentaria?

Hay un uso comercial de la nutrición hasta lo indecente. Todo el mundo tiene derecho a decir coma esto o lo otro, o baje el colesterol con yogures, Claro, si toma usted yogures en lugar de palmeras de chocolate antes de acostarse, es probable que sí funcione.

Habrá quien se coma las palmeras de chocolate, y después el yogur pensando que así le bajará el colesterol.

[risas ] Sí, claro, son detalles que hay que ir moderando, pero siempre sin acritud.

Mucha gente no conoce la dificultad de investigar en nutrición: la mayor parte de los estudios se hacen con encuestas y las personas no siempre declaran lo que come realmente.

Yo siempre digo que los placeres en la vida son dos: lo erótico festivo y lo nutritivo festivo. Eso está lleno de connotaciones emocionales. Lo erótico necesita una liturgia, hay cierto pudor y respeto. Pero de lo nutritivo se pueden decir todas las barbaridades y ponerse ciego a comer, que siempre queda bien. Yo lo llamo la pornonutrición. Incluso un servidor a veces peca. Es lo más primitivo que tenemos para compensar las frustraciones a través de los neurotransmisores, que se producen desde la vista hasta el tacto y el olor, o los receptores estomacales que envían señales al hipotálamo y este responde diciendo “quiero más”.

¿Somos esclavos de la dopamina?

Exactamente, y la serotonina, que se fabrica en más cantidad en las neuronas del intestino que las del cerebro. Entra la emoción o el instinto, y se ve en cosas como los concursos de cocina en televisión, con gente llorando porque han cocinado un plato. Todo lo nutritivo está deformado por esa emotividad, esa sensualidad, ese instinto que llevamos impreso de simplemente permanecer vivos. 

¿Qué ocurre cuando esas emociones son negativas? Cuando se come emocionalmente como remedio al estrés o la frustración, ¿qué hace usted cuando un paciente llega con este problema?

Yo hablo mucho de la psiconutrición. No siempre podemos exigir autocontrol cuando toda la esfera emocional está estresada. Hay que utilizar la persuasión, la ayuda desde fuera. El paciente que está al otro lado de la mesa te está diciendo “ayúdame que yo no soy capaz”. El médico de nutrición debe ser un “coach”, un asesor o entrenador. Muchas veces he dicho que un psiquiatra bien informado podría ser un buen especialista en nutrición, y también un especialista en nutrición como yo me siento inclinado a utilizar los recursos emocionales. Puedes decirle “no te angusties”, pero debes creer en lo que dices, y el que te escucha debe creer que tú te lo crees.

Transmitir confianza.

Exactamente. Empatía. Eso pone en movimiento todos esos neurotransmisores. Después están los fármacos, los ISRS [antidepresivos] o el triptófano, que es el precursor de la serotonina. Pero la serotonina que produce la palabra es mucho más importante. 

¿Al final a la persona obesa habrá que curarla con una combinación de psicoterapia y trasplantes de materia fecal?

Hay un libro fantástico titulado “Conozca su caca”, y por ahí tenemos que empezar para que no haya obesos. Hay que regresar a las bases. Hay una conexión real entre el intestino y el cerebro, y esto no es esotérico.

La nutrición es entonces ciencia.

Es fundamental, es la base para construir encima. Nosotros somos una materia que se transforma en energía, y somos lo que comemos, cómo comemos, cómo descansamos, cómo nos divertimos y cómo trabajamos. Es más importante el qué, cómo y cuanto que las cantidades. Yo odio las cantidades, en mis pautas no hay muchos números. La nutrición es dibujo artístico, no dibujo lineal.
Una sociedad que se cuida también cuida al periodismo que necesita.


#1 | plasmariano
De la escuela de Grande Covian. Gran entrevista y verdades poco conocidas pero demoledoras. Un diez.

#6 | pandafe
No lo veo yo como pseudociencia en esta ocasión. Creo que el entrevistado es más científico que muchos batas blancas.

#8 | plasmariano
La conexión, a través del nervio vago, del intestino con el cerebro, es objeto de investigación científica. Y el equilibrio entre mente, receptora de emociones y sensaciones y el cuerpo, es conocido desde la antigüedad. ¿Donde está la pseudociencia?.

#3 | Pola
Buena entrevista. Interesante,

#11 | rioquefluye
Como es habitual, contestador unineuronal contestando sin saber qué

#9 | MASEGOSO
Muy de agradecer las respuestas del Dr. Rodríguez Jiménez, sobre todo a quienes sufrimos una diabetes y sus consecuencias.
Gracias Dr.

#4 | cinicoradical
Excelente.Gracias.

#7 | TiberioGraco
No entiendo del todo la expresión "eso no es esotérico". No sé si el hombre está defendiéndose de los que le van a acusar de hipiie (aquí mismo hay un comentario que acusa al entrevistador y al entrevistado de pseudociencia), o bien quiere decir que algunos esotéricos aciertan a veces por casualidad, como en este caso.

#10 | rioquefluye
Yo cada vez que me pongo nerviosa, el intestino funciona por libre y es dolorosísimo y problemático. 
Nadie me creía, ahora se convencerán

#2 | silbando
Siempre que se pasa por lugares en los que escuchamos buenos indicadores, de una u otra forma, hayamos las excusas para "Vayamos a allá", dixit, Dean Moriarty.
Felípe Glez, lo sabia. 
Un tiempo atrás lo expuso: "Me sale de las tripas".
¡Salud para nosotros!.

#13 | Slowenergy
CEREBRO DE MIERDA
Ahora resulta que tener un cerebro de mierda es lo normal.,...
No entiendo porqué se lía parda con lo del MASTER DE CIFUENTES.,...Si tiene un cerebro de mierda ¡Que podemos esperar?

#12 | Comentandus
Yo sí que veo flirteo con la pseudociencia. Pescador es un seguidor del mito "low carb" como solución única y definitiva a la obesidad. En esa línea, lo intenta con cuestiones como "no todas las calorías son iguales" o la "creencia arraigada de que todo se soluciona comiendo menos calorías". Pero el entrevistado tiene formación científica, y no salen las cosas como Pescador espera, como cuando le pregunta por las grasas saturadas.
El entrevistado es fundador del programa NAOS. En sus líneas estratégicas habla de "una alimentación variada, equilibrada y más moderada tanto en consumo calórico, como en contenido de grasas, azúcares y sal". Buscad en los artículos de Pescador, a ver que dice de moderar las grasas y las calorías.

#5 | pepeillo71
Como es habitual, Pescador flirteando con la pseudociencia.


"Hay una conexiÃ³n real entre el intestino y el cerebro, y esto no es esotÃ©rico"


----------



## Tió Justino (14 Abr 2018)

Se dice mucho por estos lares que es bueno ayunar. Yo me lo creo,.... pero de lo que no estoy seguro es si es bueno "pa todo dios" . Yo creo que cada persona es un mundo y antes de aventurarse hay que asegurarse que es compatible con el estado de salud de cada cual. Por ejemplo los matasanos dicen que si tienes gastritis, conviene comer frecuentemente y no dejar el estómago vacío durante mucho tiempo. Yo no tengo ni idea, por eso lo pongo por aqui, a ver si alguien sabe si es cierto.


----------



## MAUSER (14 Abr 2018)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Se dice mucho por estos lares que es bueno ayunar. Yo me lo creo,.... pero de lo que no estoy seguro es si es bueno "pa todo dios" . Yo creo que cada persona es un mundo y antes de aventurarse hay que asegurarse que es compatible con el estado de salud de cada cual. Por ejemplo los matasanos dicen que si tienes gastritis, conviene comer frecuentemente y no dejar el estómago vacío durante mucho tiempo. Yo no tengo ni idea, por eso lo pongo por aqui, a ver si alguien sabe si es cierto.



Excepto embarazadas y niños, con el ayuno creo que nadie más tiene problemas, si no estás muy azucarado, claro.

Cuando un perro está enfermo no come. Y el enfermo de gastritis, en mi opinión, si no come, no tiene ácidos de la digestión, ni reflujos, por lo que curará antes.


----------



## Timekiller (14 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Excepto embarazadas y niños, con el ayuno creo que nadie más tiene problemas, si no estás muy azucarado, claro.



Eso pensaba yo pero ya no lo tengo muy claro.
Tengo bastante experiencia con el ayuno intermitente. Y sigo una dieta baja en hidratos pero no cetogénica.

Recientemente experimenté con el ayuno prolongado.

Hice un ayuno de 48 horas y fue muy bien. Poco después hice uno más largo pero al tercer día tuve una hipoglucemia de manual, y no soy diabético. Al cuarto día lo dejé estar, la glucemia en sangre entonces era de 60.

Creo que tuve deficiencia de electrolitos y que debí hacer reposo el tercer y cuarto día, que son los peores. Pero a lo mejor es que el ayuno prolongado no es para mí después de todo.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Abr 2018)

Bueno, como mucha gente pregunta por los zumos, les voy a hablar con conocimiento de causa.

Existen 3 tipos de zumos: Sin agua, con agua y Smooth.

Los sin agua: son zumos que todo lo que llevan es zumo. No se realizan a base de concentrado ni nectar ni nada, y se pueden elegir con pulpa(que es fruta triturada) o sin ella. No llevan aromas, ni nada artificial.

Con agua: estos son a base de concentrados y suelen llevar aromas, vitaminas...Estos son puro azúcar en sí mismos.

Smooth: Aquí entramos de nuevo en si llevan agua ya que se hacen una mezcla de concentrados y pulpas, o los que no, los que mezclan zumo con pulpa. 

¿en qué se diferencia un smooth de uno sin agua? El smooth lleva mucha mayor cantidad de pulpa que un zumo normal. A los smooth se le hace un ensayo de viscosidad(Copa Ford o rampa) mientras que a los zumos no.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2018)

En la Paleo, se permite el consume de carnes rojas, pero...si se abusa ¿ no causan enfermedades graves del Colón ?...ienso:


----------



## Tió Justino (15 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Excepto embarazadas y niños, con el ayuno creo que nadie más tiene problemas, si no estás muy azucarado, claro.
> 
> Cuando un perro está enfermo no come. Y el enfermo de gastritis, en mi opinión, si no come, no tiene ácidos de la digestión, ni reflujos, por lo que curará antes.



Gracias por contestar Mauser.


----------



## 999999999 (15 Abr 2018)

Mauser dijo:


> Excepto embarazadas y niños, con el ayuno creo que nadie más tiene problemas, si no estás muy azucarado, claro.
> 
> Cuando un perro está enfermo no come. Y el enfermo de gastritis, en mi opinión, si no come, no tiene ácidos de la digestión, ni reflujos, por lo que curará antes.



Con reflujo se recomienda el picoteo.
Yo lo sufro y cuando más lo noto es dejando tiempo sin comer o beber.

Picoteas algo o bebes agua y se te pasa.

Raro, pero así es...
Es como si el estomago necesitara estar ocupado para evitar el exceso de acidez


----------



## frank rayan (15 Abr 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Con reflujo serecomienda el picoteo.
> Yo lo sufro y cuando más lo noto es dejando tiempo sin comer o beber.
> 
> Picoteas algo o bebes agua y se te pasa.
> ...



Eso es que tienes úlcera 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## 999999999 (15 Abr 2018)

frank rayan dijo:


> Eso es que tienes úlcera
> 
> HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS



Me han hecho endoscopia y ecografía y no ha salido nada de nada, ni hernia de hiato tampoco.

Estoy a falta de ver pruebas de celiaquía.

Tengo algo de reflujo, leve

Helyobacter Pílori descartada por 2 pruebas distintas, y no uso antiinflamatorios


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Abr 2018)

Lenina dijo:


> Desde que se ha puesto chincheta al hilo los troles ya no son lo que eran, pero te voy a contestar, no sea que alguien piense que esta dieta se parece a la Dukan...
> 
> En la Dukan suave o escalera nutricional, que es la que hacía yo, todo tipo de grasas están prohibidas. Eso no solo significa que no puedes tomar aove, ni mantequilla, ni aceite de coco. También significa que la carne permitida es carne magra, lo que en la práctica me limitaba a pollo, pavo y los cortes magros del cerdo. Así que no comía carne roja, ni vísceras, ni cordero, etc. cosa que ahora sí hago.
> Por la misma razón no se permitía pescado azul, por tener mucha grasa, y ahora como varias veces por semana.
> ...



Haciendo arqueologia del hilo veo que me perdi esta joya de forera. Viendo la fecha tuve unas semanas complicadas con una enfermedad de un familiar.

Ya habiamos hablado de la Dukan pero nadie mejor que alguien que la haya sufrido para explicar el tema y hay detalles que yo desconocia de la dieta de ese vividor. Muchas gracias!

No recuerdo haberla visto despues por aqui. Sera grato que vuelva y nos cuente sus evoluciones despues de cuatro meses.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En la Paleo, se permite el consume de carnes rojas, pero...si se abusa ¿ no causan enfermedades graves del Colón ?...ienso:



Defina usted "abuso de carne rojas".


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Abr 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Desmitificando la relación calcio-leche
> 
> Muy bueno este artículo -cito-:
> 
> ...



Este articulo ya lo lei hace tiempo y tiene parte de razon pero hay un sesgo en el origen del problema.

La leche por si sola no es la explicacion estadistica correcta de porque hay mas osteoporosis. Tengamos claro que donde hay una industria lactea desarrollada existe paralelamente una industria del procesado que funciona a todo trapo.

La culpa no es solo de la leche sino de todo lo que acompaña a esta. No es suficiente con la lactosa que le añadimos colacao, galletitas, tostaditas y toda la panoplia de 'alimentos' del mundo civilizado.

Eso teniendo claro que la leche como fuente de calcio es una puta mierda.


----------



## MAUSER (15 Abr 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Con reflujo se recomienda el picoteo.
> Yo lo sufro y cuando más lo noto es dejando tiempo sin comer o beber.
> 
> Picoteas algo o bebes agua y se te pasa.
> ...




Pues eso que bebiendo agua ya se pasa, no hace falta comer. Si además la tomas un poco de sal marina o del himalaya, te proporcionará el cloruro necesario para producir ácido clorhídrico.

A las personas que conozco con reflujo es porque comen muchas harinas, azucares, etc.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En la Paleo, se permite el consume de carnes rojas, pero...si se abusa ¿ no causan enfermedades graves del Colón ?...ienso:



Respuesta corta, NO.

Respuesta larga, no hay ninguna evidencia al respecto, solo un informe de la OMS sobre aditivos de carne procesada para rellenar titulares. Luego lees el informe completo y dicen al final de cien paginas de aditivos que de la carne sin procesar no lo tienen claro (asi exactamente).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2018)

Suelo comer poca carne ( 3 veces semana, blanca en general ) y 1 vez pescado azul...últimamente como entrecot de ternera, 1 vez a la semana-10 días...y cada día fruta, verdura, frutos secos, queso muy curado y huevos....

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 21:43 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Defina usted "abuso de carne rojas".



Suelo comer poca carne ( 3 veces semana, blanca en general ) y 1 vez pescado azul...últimamente como entrecot de ternera, 1 vez a la semana-10 días...y cada día fruta, verdura, frutos secos, queso muy curado y huevos....

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 21:45 ----------

El pescado no me gusta mucho...como 1 vez semana azul tipo salmón ó caballa y bonito y basta...


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Suelo comer poca carne ( 3 veces semana, blanca en general ) y 1 vez pescado azul...últimamente como entrecot de ternera, 1 vez a la semana-10 días...y cada día fruta, verdura, frutos secos, queso muy curado y huevos....
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 21:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay gente que come 5 raciones al día de harinas (pan, panecillos, macarrones, galletitas, tostaditas...) y lo considera normal (a parte de los refrescos, cervecitas...).
Pero cuando les dices que tú comes 1 ración al día de carne, se ponen las manos al cielo y se apartan de ti, no vaya a ser que explosiones ahí mismo delante de su estampa. 

Vengo de una familia de carniceros. Yo como cada día carne para la comida. No siempre roja (a lo mejor 3-4 veces a la semana). El resto blanca. Y por la noche el 90% pescado. Y huevos a diario.

Y te aseguro que están más sanos la gente que va a comprar carne a la carnicería de mis abuelos que los que van a comprar su pan en la panadería de enfrente.



PD Llevo 18 años trabajando en el mundo del deporte, entrenamiento...aún no he visto a nadie que abusara de la carne roja.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Abr 2018)

Bueno pues en mi caso ya llevo meses y ya estoy estancado.
Si cometo algun sacrilegio tipo algun dulce, o algun bocata, me "hincho" un poco pero en un par de dias vuelvo al peso normal.
Creo que no estoy haceindo nada mal:carnes, yogures griegos sin azucar, huevos, quesos.. nada de pasta ni legumbres ni trigo ..no se.. supongo que si no estas muy muy gordo, el cuerpo llega a un especie de limite por abajo y de ahi no bajas. En mi caso es un liegero sobrepeso 3-4Kg.

Hay algo que estoy haciendo mal?

Ojo , q estamos hablando de vida mas o menos sedentaria, nada de "entrenamientos de 4 veces por semana" ni historias


----------



## boogie boom (16 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno pues en mi caso ya llevo meses y ya estoy estancado.
> Si cometo algun sacrilegio tipo algun dulce, o algun bocata, me "hincho" un poco pero en un par de dias vuelvo al peso normal.
> Creo que no estoy haceindo nada mal:carnes, yogures griegos sin azucar, huevos, quesos.. nada de pasta ni legumbres ni trigo ..no se.. supongo que si no estas muy muy gordo, el cuerpo llega a un especie de limite por abajo y de ahi no bajas. En mi caso es un liegero sobrepeso 3-4Kg.
> 
> ...



Un buen momento para empezar con ayunos intermitentes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Abr 2018)

Y aunque como poco pan, voy a comprar harina de coco/almendra para hacerme mi propio pan y congelarlo...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hay gente que come 5 raciones al día de harinas (pan, panecillos, macarrones, galletitas, tostaditas...) y lo considera normal (a parte de los refrescos, cervecitas...).
> Pero cuando les dices que tú comes 1 ración al día de carne, se ponen las manos al cielo y se apartan de ti, no vaya a ser que explosiones ahí mismo delante de su estampa.
> 
> Vengo de una familia de carniceros. Yo como cada día carne para la comida. No siempre roja (a lo mejor 3-4 veces a la semana). El resto blanca. Y por la noche el 90% pescado. Y huevos a diario.
> ...



¿Qué opinas de esto Rauxa?

La carne de laboratorio estÃ¡ cada vez mÃ¡s cerca de nosotros


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de esto Rauxa?
> 
> La carne de laboratorio estÃ¡ cada vez mÃ¡s cerca de nosotros



No he metido el ojo ahí, pero:
Dicen que en menos de 5 años aún no tendremos este producto.
Será carne, pero sin ser carne. O sea, un sucedáneo. Algo totalmente artificial. Ideal para los veganos, que sin comer carne, ingerirán las propiedades de la carne. Es carne de laboratorio.

Yo creo que más pronto que tarde, se tendrá que reconocer que los veganos puros, tienen más carencias que la tan archiconocida B12. Y se aprovechará la aparición de estos productos para tener algo muy similar a las propiedades de la carne, pero sin comer carne ni perjudicar a los animales. 

Y todos contentos:
Los que comemos de forma natural, todo lo que nos ofrece la naturaleza, continuaremos teniendo nuestra carnecita y marisco.
Y los que no comen de todo (por ética, moral o por sus neuras) y encontrarán en esta carne de laboratorio aquello que no les dan las lentejas, las algas o el tofú.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No he metido el ojo ahí, pero:
> Dicen que en menos de 5 años aún no tendremos este producto.
> Será carne, pero sin ser carne. O sea, un sucedáneo. Algo totalmente artificial. Ideal para los veganos, que sin comer carne, ingerirán las propiedades de la carne. Es carne de laboratorio.
> 
> ...



Pero no crees que se corre el riesgo de que quieran que todo el mundo consuma esto y no encontremos otra cosa, salvo los ricos?


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero no crees que se corre el riesgo de que quieran que todo el mundo consuma esto y no encontremos otra cosa, salvo los ricos?



Es difícil de decir...
Puede pasar lo mismo que ahora con las directrices oficiales: come muchas veces al día, muchas harinas, pocas grasas... Y la borregada así anda, pero eso no es óbice para que el resto no podamos comer de otra forma.
Que la tendencia actual es criminalizar la carne, pues no digo que no, pero es tan necesaria que aunque nos convenzan de que no es buena o sana, la mayoría continuaremos comprándola.
No veo a medio plazo "algo" que haga la carne esté a precio de oro y solo al alcance de unos pocos. La gente al final se daría cuenta.


----------



## Sebaztiano (17 Abr 2018)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Interesante tu argumento y tu historia. Buen post


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es difícil de decir...
> Puede pasar lo mismo que ahora con las directrices oficiales: come muchas veces al día, muchas harinas, pocas grasas... Y la borregada así anda, pero eso no es óbice para que el resto no podamos comer de otra forma.
> Que la tendencia actual es criminalizar la carne, pues no digo que no, pero es tan necesaria que aunque nos convenzan de que no es buena o sana, la mayoría continuaremos comprándola.
> No veo a medio plazo "algo" que haga la carne esté a precio de oro y solo al alcance de unos pocos. La gente al final se daría cuenta.



Yo tengo mis dudas, mira lo que hicieron con las grasas...


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Abr 2018)

Buenas chavales, comentaros que el pasado mes de septiembre pillé una gripe algo fuertesilla (tenia siglos que no pillaba una así) y ahora en abril he pillado un resfriado. Esto es, 2 afecciones de las vías respiratorias en menos de un año lo cual me jode un montón pues una de los puntos que más destacan / mos los que nos alimentamos de esta forma es de la buena salud que gozamos y de lo "_hace siglos que no sabemos lo que es un resfriado_". 

En mi caso particular soy paleo casi estricto (yogurt griego y algún queso como. A parte de algún "día trampa" al mes que consisten básicamente en comerme alguna pizza o arroz en el chino), no fumo y no bebo alcohol y a parte de esto tomo suplementos de vitamina D3, complejo B, vitamina C (1000 mg / día), Omega-3 y Magnesio+Zink. También hago ejercicios básicos de calistenia 2 - 3 veces por semanas lo cual me ha dado un cuerpo "fibradito" como dirían los del ático. Pues bien, mi pregunta a los clásicos del hilo es; qué cojones ha pasado? En dónde puedo estar fallando? Que no me he enfermado ni en invierno caminando diariamente a temperaturas incluso bajo cero como para venir a enfermarme en épocas de buen clima (recordemos septiembre y ahora en abril).

¿¿¿Serán las putas carnes de ganadería intensiva repletas de antibióticos que se están cargando mis defensas o qué cojones puede estar pasando??? ¡Decidme argo paleo payos!


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Suelo comer poca carne ( 3 veces semana, blanca en general ) y 1 vez pescado azul...últimamente como entrecot de ternera, 1 vez a la semana-10 días...y cada día fruta, verdura, frutos secos, queso muy curado y huevos....
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 21:43 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Eso que llamas entrecot es un chulentón?



Rauxa dijo:


> Hay gente que come 5 raciones al día de harinas (pan, panecillos, macarrones, galletitas, tostaditas...) y lo considera normal (a parte de los refrescos, cervecitas...).
> Pero cuando les dices que tú comes 1 ración al día de carne, se ponen las manos al cielo y se apartan de ti, no vaya a ser que explosiones ahí mismo delante de su estampa.
> 
> Vengo de una familia de carniceros. Yo como cada día carne para la comida. No siempre roja (a lo mejor 3-4 veces a la semana). El resto blanca. Y por la noche el 90% pescado. Y huevos a diario.
> ...



Yo como carne dos veces al día tranquilamente.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Abr 2018)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buenas chavales, comentaros que el pasado mes de septiembre pillé una gripe algo fuertesilla (tenia siglos que no pillaba una así) y ahora en abril he pillado un resfriado. Esto es, 2 afecciones de las vías respiratorias en menos de un año lo cual me jode un montón pues una de los puntos que más destacan / mos los que nos alimentamos de esta forma es de la buena salud que gozamos y de lo "_hace siglos que no sabemos lo que es un resfriado_".
> 
> En mi caso particular soy paleo casi estricto (yogurt griego y algún queso como. A parte de algún "día trampa" al mes que consisten básicamente en comerme alguna pizza o arroz en el chino), no fumo y no bebo alcohol y a parte de esto tomo suplementos de vitamina D3, complejo B, vitamina C (1000 g/día), Omega-3 y Magnesio+Zink. También hago ejercicios básicos de calistenia 2 - 3 veces por semanas lo cual me ha dado un cuerpo "fibradito" como dirían los del ático. Pues bien, mi pregunta a los clásicos del hilo es; qué cojones ha pasado? En dónde puedo estar fallando? Que no me he enfermado ni en invierno caminando diariamente a temperaturas incluso bajo cero como para venir a enfermarme en épocas de buen clima (recordemos septiembre y ahora en abril).
> 
> ¿¿¿Serán las putas carnes de ganadería intensiva repletas de antibióticos que se están cargando mis defensas o qué cojones puede estar pasando??? ¡Decidme argo paleo payos!



todo el mundo se pone enfermo de vez en cuando. si pretendes que cambiando tu alimentación vas a ser inmune a todo e inmortal siento decepcionarte

por cierto

el frío no provoca las enfermedades, sino los virus, bacterias, etc.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Abr 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> todo el mundo se pone enfermo de vez en cuando. si pretendes que cambiando tu alimentación vas a ser inmune a todo e inmortal siento decepcionarte
> 
> por cierto
> 
> el frío no provoca las enfermedades, sino los virus, bacterias, etc.



Ya, pero como por aquí todos habláis de que no os resfriáis desde de que Aznar estaba en su primer periodo de gobierno  

Venga, que no quiero trollear. Si yo mismo soy "paleo" y hace siglos que no enfermaba. Pero 2 veces en menos de un año la verdad es que me ha roto un poco los esquemas 

Y sobre la relación del frío con las enfermedades del sistema respiratorio, yo estoy más de acuerdo con lo que plantea Mario Luna en este vídeo:

[youtube]SVAy7yZIYzg[/youtube]

Por cierto, ayer aumenté mi dosis de vitamina C de los 1000 mg que consumo habitualmente a 4000 mg y no sé si es efecto placebo o si realmente ha hecho efecto, pero lo cierto es que hoy he amanecido bastante mejor (el miércoles empezó la cosa).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2018)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Eso que llamas entrecot es un chulentón?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo como carne dos veces al día tranquilamente.



no no...suelo comprar entrecot de añojo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2018)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buenas chavales, comentaros que el pasado mes de septiembre pillé una gripe algo fuertesilla (tenia siglos que no pillaba una así) y ahora en abril he pillado un resfriado. Esto es, 2 afecciones de las vías respiratorias en menos de un año lo cual me jode un montón pues una de los puntos que más destacan / mos los que nos alimentamos de esta forma es de la buena salud que gozamos y de lo "_hace siglos que no sabemos lo que es un resfriado_".
> 
> En mi caso particular soy paleo casi estricto (yogurt griego y algún queso como. A parte de algún "día trampa" al mes que consisten básicamente en comerme alguna pizza o arroz en el chino), no fumo y no bebo alcohol y a parte de esto tomo suplementos de vitamina D3, complejo B, vitamina C (1000 mg / día), Omega-3 y Magnesio+Zink. También hago ejercicios básicos de calistenia 2 - 3 veces por semanas lo cual me ha dado un cuerpo "fibradito" como dirían los del ático. Pues bien, mi pregunta a los clásicos del hilo es; qué cojones ha pasado? En dónde puedo estar fallando? Que no me he enfermado ni en invierno caminando diariamente a temperaturas incluso bajo cero como para venir a enfermarme en épocas de buen clima (recordemos septiembre y ahora en abril).
> 
> ¿¿¿Serán las putas carnes de ganadería intensiva repletas de antibióticos que se están cargando mis defensas o qué cojones puede estar pasando??? ¡Decidme argo paleo payos!



Pues yo si te voy a dar una pista de en que estas fallando.

Paleo estricto no eres y donde esta el problema? Los lacteos no son para todo el mundo.

En mi caso lo tengo claro, si tomase lacteos me estaria muriendo en un rio de mocos y bronquitis. La proteina de la leche provoca una respuesta inmune muy jodida. Principalmente ataca a las mucosas del sistema respiratorio.

Los sintomas no son todo/nada. Yo lo fui sufriendo in crescendo durante 20 años. Empece con 18 años mezclada con una alergia al acaro que solo notaba en espacios cerrados y al paso de los años ya me daba en plena calle.

Acabe con el ventolin en el bolsillo y atihistaminicos a diario. Los catarros empezaban de nariz y acababan en el pecho. Duraba dos semanas y muy agarrado con toses y dolor de pecho y la garganta como papel de lija.

Ademas de los catarros iba alternando sinusitis y conjuntivitis.

Fue dejar los lacteos y en una semana volver a respirar. Sigo con la alergia al acaro pero mucho mas suave. Noto los cambios de tiempo y si abro armarios, lo normal. Y eso que fumo.

Los ultimos 4 años son catarros levisimos de nariz que no evolucionan y casi desaparecen en 24 horas. Y eso cuando estoy rodeado de toses en casa ni me despeino.

Si tienes algun sintoma recurrente aunque sea leve de picor de ojos, mucosidad en la garganta o te aparece alguna rojez en la piel que luego desaparece son los sintomas mas leves. Lo suficiente como para que te haga polvo la mucosa (dia a dia si tomas lacteos) y luego pilles unos catarros del copon.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Abr 2018)

Hamijos,

acabo de ver el vídeo de Mundo Desconocido (que adjunto abajo) en el que JL dice que sufrió un infarto en octubre 2014. En éste, JL —que, por cierto, en enero 2013 defendía el consumo de grasas como alternativa saludable a las harinas—, afirma que* llegó a la conclusión de que su infarto se debió a su elevado consumo de queso curado diario: 150 gramos al día.*
*
¿Qué opináis vosotros? ¿Qué opinión os merece el queso (en particular el curado)?*

*¿Qué diferencia hay entre la grasa saturada del queso y la grasa saturada de otros alimentos?* Supongo que la raíz del problema vendrá de otras cosas.



Spoiler



¿Dónde ha estado JL? - YouTube


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hamijos,
> 
> acabo de ver el vídeo de Mundo Desconocido (que adjunto abajo) en el que JL dice que sufrió un infarto en octubre 2014. En éste, JL —que, por cierto, en enero 2013 defendía el consumo de grasas como alternativa saludable a las harinas—, afirma que* llegó a la conclusión de que su infarto se debió a su elevado consumo de queso curado diario: 150 gramos al día.*
> *
> ...



Puestos a ponernos conspiranoicos lo unico peligroso del queso es la proteina de la leche.

De todas las conclusiones del China Study el Sr Sugus nos queria colar algun tipo de correlacion entre proteinas (en general) y enfermedades. En el dichoso estudio si que habia correlacion entre proteina lactea y alguna enfermedad (cosa que tiene cierta logica).

Luego el cerebrito vegano pretende extender esa correlacion a todas las proteinas animales cosa que es totalmente falaz.

Con el bombardeo de años con la grasofobia siempre van a echar la culpa a la grasa, pero no las harinuzas y el azucar es de lo bueno lo mejor para el corazon. Y los lacteos como no estes adaptado totalmente te joden pero bien. 

Luego paises con altos consumos de mantequillas y otras grasas saturadas dan los mejores indices en fallos cardiacos...en fin.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Abr 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con el bombardeo de años con la grasofobia siempre van a echar la culpa a la grasa, pero no las harinuzas y el azucar es de lo bueno lo mejor para el corazon.* Y los lacteos como no estes adaptado totalmente te joden pero bien. *
> 
> Luego paises con altos consumos de mantequillas y otras grasas saturadas dan los mejores indices en fallos cardiacos...en fin.



Pues a lo mejor ese fue el caso de JL, porque en el vídeo dice que no tolera bien ni la leche ni los derivados. Que lo único que tragaba bien era el queso curado.

El caso es que a mi padre le pasaba algo parecido, aunque tengo que enterarme mejor de qué le dijeron: cuando le subía el colesterol él dice que coincide con que "se pasa" con el queso. Y sí parece haber correlación en su caso porque no es la primera vez que "prueba" su teoría, pero tampoco puedo sacar nada en claro porque hay otros factores a tener en cuenta (almuerza siempre bocadillo pero lo hace después de trabajar sus 6 horas, no desayuna casi nunca -ayuna-, come 2 o 3 veces al día y por la noche siempre ensalada).


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Abr 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor ese fue el caso de JL, porque en el vídeo dice que no tolera bien ni la leche ni los derivados. Que lo único que tragaba bien era el queso curado.
> 
> El caso es que a mi padre le pasaba algo parecido, aunque tengo que enterarme mejor de qué le dijeron: cuando le subía el colesterol él dice que coincide con que "se pasa" con el queso. Y sí parece haber correlación en su caso porque no es la primera vez que "prueba" su teoría, pero tampoco puedo sacar nada en claro porque hay otros factores a tener en cuenta (almuerza siempre bocadillo pero lo hace después de trabajar sus 6 horas, no desayuna casi nunca -ayuna-, come 2 o 3 veces al día y por la noche siempre ensalada).









Lo del queso es como si dice que ha sido la sonda anal cuando lo abducieron los de Raticulin. No se Rick parece falso.

Lo que esta claro es que esta cebao el cabron. Esa grasa visceral seguro segurisimo que no la tiene ahi por el queso. A ver si el bocata va con medio litro de cerveza 'everyday' porque esa barriga solo se consigue con pan, oreos y risquetos pasados por la batidora.

pd. entre el servidor de burbuja petando y la tablet no consigo meter una foto actual que se le ve el barrigon que ha 'perpetrado'.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Abr 2018)

JL está obeso. Y obviamente esa obesidad no le viene por el queso curado.
Seguro que lo acompañaba con un buen vinito, una cervecita, un poco pan...
Creo haberle visto algun video explicado que es anti-carne o vegano o algo así.
Pero claro debe ser un anticarne, mientras me hincho a productos procesados de todo tipo.
La grasa visceral básicamente es por la fructosa. Cualquier cosa que venga envasada o empaquetada trae fructosa.

Pero resulta, que él se ha puesto así y ha infartado por el queso curado que no deja de ser un producto natural.


----------



## MAUSER (20 Abr 2018)

Se ve que se cuida.

Como Descubrir si Alguien te Miente - YouTube


----------



## Clavisto (21 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Se ve que se cuida.
> 
> Como Descubrir si Alguien te Miente - YouTube



Menuda pinta de gorrino cebón. No sé como nadie puede tomarse en serio a este ser de la vida.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (21 Abr 2018)

Buenos días. La verdad es que uno se levanta a veces con noticias sorprendentes en la prensa local. Tanto en la Universidad de Santiago con un centro de investigación de primer nivel, el Cimus, como en el Complejo Universitario con la Unidad de Obesidad se realizan estudios sobre la obesidad al más alto nivel. Y se ha presentado uno específico sobre la cetosis cuyos resultados según la nota de prensa pueden empezar a reconducir los criterios establecidos en la actualidad a cerca de sus beneficios y su importante labor en los procesos de pérdida de peso. La verdad es que estaría muy bien el poder hacerse con dicho estudio. 


Un estudio realizado en el CHUS revela que la cetosis es segura y beneficiosa

_Un estudio realizado en la Unidad de Obesidad del Complejo Hospitalario de Santiago e impulsado por PronoKal Group, empresa multinacional dedicada a ofrecer soluciones para la salud y especializada en tratamientos médicos para la pérdida de peso, muestran por primera vez *la cetosis como un mecanismo metabólico seguro y beneficioso para el paciente con sobrepeso u obesidad*. En palabras del doctor Diego Bellido, uno de los investigadores principales del estudio y Jefe de Servicio en la Unidad de Endocrinología del Complejo Hospitalario Universitario de Ferrol, *"esperamos que la reciente publicación de esta investigación contribuya a desestigmatizar la cetosis como mecanismo fisiológico dentro de un proceso de pérdida de peso llevado a cabo con control médico, pauta dietética, de actividad física y apoyo emocional, para poder empezar a hablar seriamente de los beneficios que aporta al paciente"*. Así, según los resultados de este estudio, la seguridad de este estado metabólico fisiológico y natural en el que cualquier persona puede entrar tras un periodo de ayuno queda totalmente evidenciado.
_


----------



## bambum (21 Abr 2018)

Yo no digo ná.

Uno de cada cinco gallegos mayor de 14 años toma fármacos para el colesterol, 40.000 más que en el 2013


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Abr 2018)

bambum dijo:


> Yo no digo ná.
> 
> Uno de cada cinco gallegos mayor de 14 años toma fármacos para el colesterol, 40.000 más que en el 2013



Imaginemos cualquier fabricante de lapices, patatas fritas, zapatos o consoladores.

Ni en sus sueños mas humedos imaginarian vender su producto a un 20% de la poblacion, con una fidelizacion de por vida y con aumento del numero de compradores todos los años.

Pues estos hijoputas lo han conseguido. Tienen los mejores comerciales del mundo (medicos) y unas tecnicas de ventas imbatibles (miedo).


----------



## MAUSER (21 Abr 2018)

A mí con 238 de colesterol total y 70 de HDL, El médico empeñado en que tomara estatinas, que él las tomaba. Me dio la receta para dos cajas y no las compré, tampoco he aparecido más por allí.


----------



## boogie boom (22 Abr 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> A mí con 238 de colesterol total y 70 de HDL, El médico empeñado en que tomara estatinas, que él las tomaba. Me dio la receta para dos cajas y no las compré, tampoco he aparecido más por allí.



Me pasó igual, se acabó ir al medico desde hace años. Yo tenía 260 / 75.

Ya me jodieron varias veces, pero esto me hizo preguntarme por qué ir. Y por qué pagar la seguridad social de paso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Abr 2018)

El hilo de la grasa y el de la pasta se ha llenado de cuñaos y ya hasta me da pereza bajar a rebatir estupideces.

Hay dos nicks que directamente han entrado a saco haciendo defensa de las harinas refinadas, uno pone un numero al final. Sera para que le paguen los de la asociacion del pan o algo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Abr 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El hilo de la grasa y el de la pasta se ha llenado de cuñaos y ya hasta me da pereza bajar a rebatir estupideces.
> 
> Hay dos nicks que directamente han entrado a saco haciendo defensa de las harinas refinadas, uno pone un numero al final. Sera para que le paguen los de la asociacion del pan o algo



Me he dado cuenta y también me ha entrado pereza, después de todo lo que se ha dicho la suerte está echada y en manos de Darwin, allá cada cual.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Abr 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta y también me ha entrado pereza, después de todo lo que se ha dicho la suerte está echada y en manos de Darwin, allá cada cual.



Ya va bien tener ese hilo y que los de aquí no participemos mucho en él, así la el resto, puede leer las justificaciones de uno y otro bando y verá que es lo que más le conviene.


----------



## sada (24 Abr 2018)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Yo no me he pinchado porque las agujas no me gustan nada, pero he pasado de no poder aguantar un ayuno de 12 horas a hacer ayunos de 20 horas 5 días a la semana. Está claro que progreso ha habido.
> 
> Frank Suárez recomienda pincharse en el lado del dedo, no en la yema, para que duela menos.



ufffffffffff odio las agujas.


----------



## cinamomo (25 Abr 2018)

Lamento no tener referencias...
No recuerdo dónde leí que en los libros de cocina italianos de hace más de 100 años no había recetas con pasta.
Quizá alguien pueda ampliar la información.
Los libros antiguos de gastronomía son un tesoro.


----------



## Ultra Chad (25 Abr 2018)

*RECETAS LOW CARB ALTERNATIVAS A PASTA/PATATA*

(Las recetas no son mías)

*Ensaladilla rusa de coliflor*












Ingredientes	
*4 raciones*


> 1 coliflor
> 1/4 cebolla
> 1 zanahoria grande o dos pequeñas
> 50 g guisantes
> ...



Pasos	


> 20 minutos
> Cortamos la coliflor en ramilletes pequeños y los cocemos en abundante agua salada. Procuraremos que no nos quede demasiado cocida, sino un poco al dente porque no queremos que luego se nos haga puré. Escurrimos y reservamos.
> 
> Pelamos la zanahoria y cortamos en cubitos o rodajas y cocemos, cuando falte unos minutos le incorporamos los guisantes para aprovechar el agua. Cuando estén tiernas escurrimos.
> ...




*Pizza con base de coliflor (sin cereales)*

Pizza con base de coliflor (sin cereales) | No vuelvo a engordar

¿Que mejor manera de disfrutar una comida con la familia que con esta deliciosa pizza de coliflor?

Sabrosa, sana y baja en hidratos de carbono.







*Ingredientes:* 1 Coliflor, 3 huevos, tomate triturado y toppings: bacon, queso mozzarella, champiñones, etc.
Material: Batidora o thermomix, boles(2), tenedor, papel vegetal, y servilletas de tela.
*ELABORACIÓN:*

Lo primero que hay que hacer es cortar nuestra coliflor en pequeños pedazos. Es importante que los pedazos sean pequeños ya que luego habrá que triturarlos con nuestra batidora o thermomix.











A continuación, poco a poco, trituramos los trozos de coliflor con nuestra batidora hasta que no quede ningún trozo grande de coliflor










Podemos ir poniendo el horno a calentar, si no queremos tener que esperar más tarde.

3. Una vez batida toda la coliflor, nos deshacemos del agua que contiene escurriéndola con nuestra servilleta de tela. Se recomienda escurrir la coliflor a tandas pequeñas, poco a poco.











La coliflor pasará de tener una consistencia húmeda a una menos húmeda y más áspera.

4. Añadimos los 3 huevos y los batimos junto a nuestra coliflor y una pizca de sal.












5. Nuestra masa ya está preparada. ¡Es la hora de darle forma a la pizza! Solo nos falta esparcir la masa en nuestra bandeja, encima del papel vegetal.







6. Una vez esparcida la masa la metemos al horno durante 20 minutos aproximadamente (175-200º) o hasta que esté doradita.







7. ¡TOPPINGS! Ponemos una fina capa de tomate frito sobre la masa y adornamos nuestra pizza con los toppings que queramos (queso, bacon, champiñones, etc.).







8. Metemos la pizza en el horno otros veinte minutos o hasta que se vea hervir el queso y….¡LISTO! ¡A disfrutar la pizza!



*Espaguetis de calabacín*

youtube.com/watch?v=jN6-1ecqwXc

De momento "esto es todo amigos", que el foro solo deja poner 15 imágenes por respuesta


----------



## Hect0r (26 Abr 2018)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Gracias, información bien completa.


----------



## Direct (26 Abr 2018)

Creo que alguien publico un estudio relacionado con los valores nutricionales de los huevos diferenciando entre los camperos eco y los nornales. Alguien tiene enlace?


----------



## James75 (29 Abr 2018)

La solución para el sobrepeso es tener solamente una buena alimentación, regulando la comida que no contribuye en gran medida a nuestro cuerpo como las chatarras y dulces


----------



## Direct (29 Abr 2018)

Pizza con masa de coliflor


----------



## 2B-san (30 Abr 2018)

Seguramente se haya dicho ya, pero no se en que pagina puede estar tratado, así que pregunto de nuevo:

¿Las semillas de girasol tienen algún perjuicio?

Veo que son mayormente grasa (por eso me interesan), pero al ser un "grano", ¿son adecuadas para comer por nosotros?

En aldi han traído para esta semana unos paquetes de semillas ecológicas, el de pipas de girasol son 600 gramos y no se si comprarlo.


----------



## tigrecito (30 Abr 2018)

Yo me hago un porridge low carb para desayunar q quita el sentio...2 c de semillas de chía, 1 c de cacao, 1 c aceite de coco, frutos secos y canela. Se puede remojar con leche de soja, almendras o incluso agua (medio vaso).Ya es la hostia si le añades un puñado de frutos rojos congelados del mercabrona (tienen bajo IG). Yo lo dejo en la nevera la noche anterior, y aguanto hasta la hora de comer sin picoteos ..
Este hilo es de lo mejor del foro, me ha ayudado mucho a mejorar mi salud, debería de tener el tipico mensaje inicial de tutorial, con resumen de conceptos, recetas etc..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-abr-2018 at 13:55 ----------




Joachim dijo:


> Seguramente se haya dicho ya, pero no se en que pagina puede estar tratado, así que pregunto de nuevo:
> 
> ¿Las semillas de girasol tienen algún perjuicio?
> 
> ...



Según tengo entendido son aptas siempre se sean sin sal, aportan grasas buenas

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAUSER (30 Abr 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Yo me hago un porridge low carb para desayunar q quita el sentio...2 c de semillas de chía, 1 c de cacao, 1 c aceite de coco, frutos secos y canela. Se puede remojar con leche de soja, almendras o incluso agua (medio vaso).Ya es la hostia si le añades un puñado de frutos rojos congelados del mercabrona (tienen bajo IG). Yo lo dejo en la nevera la noche anterior, y aguanto hasta la hora de comer sin picoteos ..
> Este hilo es de lo mejor del foro, me ha ayudado mucho a mejorar mi salud, debería de tener el tipico mensaje inicial de tutorial, con resumen de conceptos, recetas etc..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk
> ...




La sal es mala?... Si haces una dieta low carb necesitas sal...


----------



## kikepm (30 Abr 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> ¿Las semillas de girasol tienen algún perjuicio?



Son fuente de omega 6, lo que ayuda a romper el equilibrio omega3-omega 6 en favor de este último.

Un exceso de omega 6 sobre el omega 3 produce efectos inflamatorios.

Desaconsejado.


----------



## montella (1 May 2018)

¿No cagais demasiado liquido ?a mi tanto vegetal -600 u 800 gramos diarios-como sustitutivo de refinados me deja las heces muy liquidas


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿No cagais demasiado liquido ?a mi tanto vegetal -600 u 800 gramos diarios-como sustitutivo de refinados me deja las heces muy liquidas



Pos no

Si llevas poco tiempo lo mismo es una cuestion de normalizar la flora intestinal.


----------



## angou (1 May 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Yo me hago un porridge low carb para desayunar q quita el sentio...2 c de semillas de chía, 1 c de cacao, 1 c aceite de coco, frutos secos y canela. Se puede remojar con leche de soja, almendras o incluso agua (medio vaso).Ya es la hostia si le añades un puñado de frutos rojos congelados del mercabrona (tienen bajo IG). Yo lo dejo en la nevera la noche anterior, y aguanto hasta la hora de comer sin picoteos ..
> Este hilo es de lo mejor del foro, me ha ayudado mucho a mejorar mi salud, debería de tener el tipico mensaje inicial de tutorial, con resumen de conceptos, recetas etc..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk
> ...




Supongo que no es muy buena para el que sólo se alimenta de comidas ultraprocesadas, que ya de por sí suelen llevar su buena cantidad de sal, entre otras cosas.

Si lo que comes proviene del campo, de la gallina, del mar y del matadero, un poco de sal siempre va bien.

Por aquí te dejo un artículo muy completo de Marcos Vázquez sobre la sal: https://www.fitnessrevolucionario.com/2014/03/29/me-pasas-la-sal-no-es-tan-mala-como-la-pintan/


----------



## montella (1 May 2018)

¿Que opinion teneis de las leches vegetales como alternativa a la de vaca?

No es un nuevo timo de la industria alimentaria aceptado ya por un monton de gente un liquido q llenan de azucar o edulcorantes incluso los mismos q denostan el azucar y los edulcorantes añadidos.....cuando son sus 2 principales componentes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinion teneis de las leches vegetales como alternativa a la de vaca?
> 
> No es un nuevo timo de la industria alimentaria aceptado ya por un monton de gente un liquido q llenan de azucar o edulcorantes incluso los mismos q denostan el azucar y los edulcorantes añadidos.....cuando son sus 2 principales componentes.



Lee la etiqueta, indignate/echa la pota, lo que prefieras...huye.


----------



## Clavisto (1 May 2018)

Lo de la sal en la mierda procesada es DEMENCIAL. El sábado me comí una pizza para cenar y tuve que levantarme siete veces para beber agua.


----------



## boogie boom (1 May 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Lo de la sal en la mierda procesada es DEMENCIAL. El sábado me comí una pizza para cenar y tuve que levantarme siete veces para beber agua.



La sal, la de verdad, no es mala en absoluto. Es la sal refinada (sal fina de mesa y la que echan a los procesados es la peor) la que es un químico a evitar en lo que se pueda.

En mi caso compro sal marina ecológica, no es cara (te sale a euro el kilo más o menos), secada al sol en las salinas con todos los minerales que trae consigo.

Lo más importante es que no sea solo cloruro sódico. Debe tener una proporción adecuanda de minerales, sobre todo sodio, potasio y magnesio. Esta sal no te subirá la tensión ni nada parecido.

Por cierto, la gente que deja los azúcares y procesados de repente y empieza a tener dolores de cabeza la primera semana sobre todo, es porque tiene una carencia de minerales al deshacerse de toda la retención de líquidos que tenía. Solución: agua de mar o sal marina natural.


----------



## Clavisto (1 May 2018)

¿Y la sal Maldon? ¿qué opináis?


----------



## merkawoman (1 May 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¿Y la sal Maldon? ¿qué opináis?



Muy cara

La sal es sal


----------



## 999999999 (2 May 2018)

Y la sal yodada?

Yo compro la del Mercadona oigah


----------



## boogie boom (2 May 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Muy cara
> 
> La sal es sal



Diferencias entre el cloruro de sodio industrial y la sal natural. | Disiciencia


----------



## Insolvencio (2 May 2018)

¿A qué te refieres cuando dices " chatarra "?
Estoy realmente interesado en el tema.


----------



## PROM (4 May 2018)

Hola, soy uno de los que han probado este tipo de alimentación con resultados espectaculares, un poco lentos, pero buenísimos. Hablaré del tema en otro post, que tengo algo más urgente que consultaros.
Tengo un amigo con un niño de 12 años que le acaban de diagnosticar diabetes tipo 1, se ha hablado mucho de este tema aquí pero estoy liado con la tipo 2. Alguien me puede pasar un enlace donde se hable del tema, *posibles soluciones, alimentación, médicos alternativos a los que solo recetan chutes de insulina.* Es importante, es un gran amigo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco. Me va a costar convencerlo pero lo voy a intentar por todos los medios. Gracias.


----------



## lewis (4 May 2018)

Toma, tenía recavada la información por una causa similar: (Smiling Jack)

La dieta del hilo es para tipo II, que es la causada por un exceso de refinados que acaba por desencadenar resistencia a la insulina.

Es decir, en la tipo 2 el páncreas funciona, pero hay tantísima glucosa que gestionar, que ya las células no admiten más ni aún segregando insulina a todo trapo.

La diabetes tipo 1 es totalmente distinta: debido a un trastorno autoinmune, las defensas del cuerpo atacan al páncreas y destruyen las células beta (las que segregan insulina), con lo que la única forma de regular la glucosa que tienen los diabéticos tipo 1 es con insulina exógena (o sea, de fuera, pinchada, vaya).

Lo que sí es cierto es que cuantos más subidones de glucosa haya, más insulina hay que pincharse, y más riesgo de pasarse de frenada y caer en hipoglucemia. De ahí que la lógica dicte que, o bien habría que hacer comidas frecuentes, o al menos usar carbohidratos de liberación lenta, para que se vayan absorbiendo más o menos al tiempo que se gasta la glucosa de la sangre...

...o incluso directamente relegar la glucosa como combustible a un papel secundario, y buscar la cetosis nutricional.

- Aquí te dejo este (sencillo) para que lo leas tranquilo haber si os sirve de algo:
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS 

- Dr. Jason fung un monstruo en este tema.- 
The Diabetes Mantra - Glucotoxicity - T2D 11 - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)
The Diabetes Economy - T2D 12 - Intensive Dietary Management (IDM)
Tiene muchas más entradas. Hace ref. a Dt2 y Dt1.

- Un médico que lleva 20 años diagnosticado de diabetes tipo 1 y la gestiona más fácilmente y con menos chutes de insulina con una dieta cetogénica.
Why I Chose a Ketogenic Diet For Diabetes Management

PD: Por cierto a la niña le tenía que pinchar el padre y comer algo dulce a media mañana en clase y desde que le pasé esta información ya no aparece el padre por el colegio.


----------



## lewis (4 May 2018)

Aquí tenéis a Jorge García Dihinx (lameteoqueviene) con un tono un poco indignado y no es para menos:

#18 Jorge García: deberíamos vivir hasta los 80 años igual que con 40 años blog lameteoqueviene en Sano Fuerte y Feliz en mp3(01/05 a las 10:33:42) 01:23:10 25717537 - iVoox


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 May 2018)

PROM dijo:


> Hola, soy uno de los que han probado este tipo de alimentación con resultados espectaculares, un poco lentos, pero buenísimos. Hablaré del tema en otro post, que tengo algo más urgente que consultaros.
> Tengo un amigo con un niño de 12 años que le acaban de diagnosticar diabetes tipo 1, se ha hablado mucho de este tema aquí pero estoy liado con la tipo 2. Alguien me puede pasar un enlace donde se hable del tema, *posibles soluciones, alimentación, médicos alternativos a los que solo recetan chutes de insulina.* Es importante, es un gran amigo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco. Me va a costar convencerlo pero lo voy a intentar por todos los medios. Gracias.



la diabetes tipo 1 no se puede curar

necesitara insulina de por vida

eso si una paleo seguramente le haría bien


----------



## boogie boom (4 May 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a Jorge García Dihinx (lameteoqueviene) con un tono un poco indignado y no es para menos:
> 
> #18 Jorge García: deberíamos vivir hasta los 80 años igual que con 40 años blog lameteoqueviene en Sano Fuerte y Feliz en mp3(01/05 a las 10:33:42) 01:23:10 25717537 - iVoox



BUENÍSIMO Jorge García. Totalmente recomendable la entrevista. Lo explica tan bien, con tantos símiles, que lo podría entender un niño pequeño.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2018)

PROM dijo:


> Hola, soy uno de los que han probado este tipo de alimentación con resultados espectaculares, un poco lentos, pero buenísimos. Hablaré del tema en otro post, que tengo algo más urgente que consultaros.
> Tengo un amigo con un niño de 12 años que le acaban de diagnosticar diabetes tipo 1, se ha hablado mucho de este tema aquí pero estoy liado con la tipo 2. Alguien me puede pasar un enlace donde se hable del tema, *posibles soluciones, alimentación, médicos alternativos a los que solo recetan chutes de insulina.* Es importante, es un gran amigo, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco. Me va a costar convencerlo pero lo voy a intentar por todos los medios. Gracias.



En un hilo que abrieron hace poco sobre diabetes explico como tengo controlado a un chico familia cercana. Debuto en enero y ya lo tengo con glicosiladas de 5,1 y insulina al minimo, cuatro meses despues y casi desde el primer mes.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/1018807-gorda-podemita-dice-diabetico-normal-hoy-dia-6.html

Ahi lo puedes leer pero ya te adelanto que son pautas parecidas a este hilo, con algo mas de carbos de origen natural.

Pd. En mi caso es un tipo I de 13 años.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Toma, tenía recavada la información por una causa similar: (Smiling Jack)
> 
> La dieta del hilo es para tipo II, que es la causada por un exceso de refinados que acaba por desencadenar resistencia a la insulina.
> 
> ...



El chaval que yo llevo sale desayunado de casa SIN pincharse, almuerza en el insti SIN pincharse, y no lleva ni insulina y glucagon ni falta que le hace. Hipos ni las ha tenido ni se las espera.

Comida y cena como mucho se pincha una dosis y no en todas. Pasa dias sin pincharse rapida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 May 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> la diabetes tipo 1 no se puede curar
> 
> necesitara insulina de por vida
> 
> eso si una paleo seguramente le haría bien



Bien no, los resultados son espectaculares. Lleva el chip y las graficas de glucemia son mejores que las de algunos np diabeticos.


Lo de que no se cura lo tengo en cuarentena, hay casos documentados de remision. Ya lo comentare a los 24 meses. De cualquier forma la alimentacion correcta aleja todas las complicaciones y les permite hacer una vida totalmente normal y sin sustos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 May 2018)

El 'veneno' de la alimentación industrial infantil


----------



## PROM (5 May 2018)

Gracias a los que habéis contestado, por lo menos se está leyendo los enlaces que me habéis pasado, que ya es algo, aunque piensa seguir al dedillo lo que le diga el endocrino. Bueno poco a poco.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2018)

PROM dijo:


> Gracias a los que habéis contestado, por lo menos se está leyendo los enlaces que me habéis pasado, que ya es algo, aunque piensa seguir al dedillo lo que le diga el endocrino. Bueno poco a poco.



Como no tengas experiencia previa en este tipo de alimentacion es casi imposible que lo entienda. En mi caso el padre ya se cogio al tema hace unos años y perdio kilos y gano salud. El primer mes le dije sigue la marcha de alimentacion del hospital y ve quitando mierda poco a poco. Cada pequeño cambio y viendo la mejora de glucemias inmediatas se puso las pilas rapidamente. Tambien la suerte que el chaval come de todo y tambien tenia visto el tema por su padre ha sido coser y cantar.

Lo de seguir la marcha del hospital es necesario hasta que ajustas en casa las dosis de insulina a la burrada de hidratos refinados que te pautan. Una vez ajustado vas bajando carbos e insulina y no pasa el mes y lo tienes en linea sin subidas ni bajadas.

Tu amigo con un caso de estos despues del susto seguira ciegamente los consejos del matasanos. Te digo que es una guerra perdida.

Le puedes indicar que puede empezar por desayuno y almuerzo sin refinados y asi solo se tiene que pinchar controlado en casa. Tiene otras tres comidas para atiborrarse de pan y pasta.

Pd. Ejemplo de ayer:

Desayuno: Tortilla de atun y unas nueces.

Almuerzo en el insti, de tapper:
Ensalada de lechuga, salmon ahumado, palitos de surimi y mahonesa, y unas almendras. 

Llego sin hambre y no comio.
Se pincho solo por la noche una dosis, que ceno patatas fritas, filete y melon.

Glucemia plana 90-100 todo el dia, cena con pico de 130 y suave subida y bajada.


----------



## boogie boom (5 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> .
> 
> Almuerzo en el insti, de tapper:
> Ensalada de lechuga, salmon ahumado, palitos de surimi y mahonesa, y unas almendras.
> ...



Salmón ahumado y palitos de surimi no llevan azúcar? Raro sería.


----------



## tigrecito (5 May 2018)

Sobre la diabetes: Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution es la biblia a seguir.
Por cierto en la tipo 1 hay un período inicial llamado luna de miel, en el cual la reserva pancreática está mejor conservada y por tanto el control mucho más sencillo y menores requerimientos de insulina, ojo con esto.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Salmón ahumado y palitos de surimi no llevan azúcar? Raro sería.



Si suelen llevar y lo utilizan como conservante. Exactamente lleva 1,5 gr/100 gr. Aunque se tomase 100 gr (que no) no le subiria la glucemia.
Ni se mueve el glucometro con esas cantidades. El surimi parecido siendo picado.

El chaval no hace una paleo mas bien una primal (come legumbres) laxa. Yo el surimi no lo como pero el salmon si.

Me preocupaba y mucho los 40 gr de pan del almuerzo del hospital que eran un diente de sierra con la ingesta/pinchazo, pero esto no, y mas con mucha mahonesa casera.

Como norma general solo hay que preocuparse de los embutidos/ahumados picados que el azucar no se mete como aditivo sino como componente principal. El picado suele ser una mezcla con manga ancha de mil mierdas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Sobre la diabetes: Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution es la biblia a seguir.
> Por cierto en la tipo 1 hay un período inicial llamado luna de miel, en el cual la reserva pancreática está mejor conservada y por tanto el control mucho más sencillo y menores requerimientos de insulina, ojo con esto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Si, eso suele pasar a los meses del debut y suele durar unos seis meses.

He visto en las reuniones cifras glucemia de niños en luna de miel y son de espanto. En vez de pincharse cinco dosis de insulina en una comida bajan a una. Segun la hora de la comida se les va la glucemia a 200 y a otra hora con la misma dosis apuntaban datos de hipoglucemia con acojone de los padres incluido. Esto varias veces al dia los dos estados.

Era como si llevasen un motor jodido (pancreas) a tope de revoluciones (hinchados a hidratos) y les patinase el embrague.

La primera semana despues del hospital ya dijo la endocrina que podia ser luna de miel, hasta que veia la dosis de insulina con unos garbanzos (dosis baja pero no de luna de miel) y decia ah pues no. No le entraba en la cabeza que alguien no comiese pan o galletitas en todas las comidas.

Los pobres diabeticos que siguen la dieta del hospital van de susto en susto. Al principio altas dosis de insulina y luego entran en luna de miel, y con el bombardeo de carbos refinados el pancreas lo acaban de 'gripar' al cabo de los meses. En la luna de miel el pancreas les funciona a tirones.

Ahora las graficas del chaval que hablo si son de luna de miel. Toma fruta sin pincharse y cuando su higado produce glucagon p.e. al hacer ejercicio se ve como sube la glucemia a 140 y recupera el nivel de 100 sin pincharse. 

Hace ejercicio sin insulina y sin carbos. Su cuerpo ya quema cuerpos cetonicos como un campeon. Su metabolismo basal NO DEPENDE en exclusiva de los carbos. Es alucinante como autoregula tanto por abajo (no llega a hipos) como por arriba, su pancreas tiene reservas siempre ya que no las 'secas' con exceso de trabajo.


----------



## 2B-san (6 May 2018)

En Aldi esta semana tienen aceite de coco ecológico (prensado en frio), un cacharro de 450 ml a 5 €

¿lo habéis probado? ¿es de calidad?


Y una duda, un café con aceite coco/mantequilla + cacao puro + un poco de miel, ¿te interrumpe el ayuno intermitente?
Solo hago 1-2 comidas al día (la verdad es que solo tengo hambre si me pongo a pensar en ello o a preparar algo), pero entre esas comidas si me meto un par de cafés de esta manera


----------



## piru (6 May 2018)

El dogma oficial vuelve a la carga. pero no puede evitar que se le escapen incongruencias:

"Otro dato a tener en cuenta: "El exceso de hidratos de carbono se acumula como grasa si no se practica ejercicio"."

"sino porque la pasta al dente tiene un índice glucémico más bajo que la pasta más hecha", afirma Herranz. Entre la blanca y la integral, mejor elegir esta última. Los motivos: "Tiene un índice glucémico más bajo, más minerales y más vitaminas", comenta Herranz. "



*ALIMENTACIÓN
La pasta no engorda y, además, mejora el ánimo*

Comer pasta en base a las exigencias de cada individuo contribuye a mantener un índice de masa corporal sano

La pasta pasada tiene un índice glucémico más alto que la 'al dente'

La 'carbofobia' es una tendencia que aboga por desterrar los hidratos de la dieta

La cantidad recomendada depende del peso y la actividad metabólica de la persona

La pasta es un alimento que siempre ha gozado del cariño del comensal. Ha sido el comodín para salir al paso de una comida improvisada, para probar mezclas imposibles y, aunque muchas veces no logremos el punto adecuado de cocción -la clave de casi todo-, siempre se deja comer. Sin embargo, mientras cada vez son más los que aprecian que cocinar pasta no es tirar un puñado de pasta a la olla con agua, también crecen los que destierran este básico de la dieta porque engorda. Es la llamada 'carbofobia', tendencia empeñada en evitar el consumo de hidratos de carbono que se deja notar hasta en Italia, donde éste ha caído notablemente en los últimos años: de los 40 kg que consumía una familia media en 2003 se pasó a los 32 en 2013. En 2016, rozaba los 18. En nuestro país comemos cuatro kilos de media al año por persona.

"La pasta es fundamental para que nuestro organismo funcione correctamente", asegura María Amaro, experta en nutrición de la Clínica Feel Good (Madrid). Por muchos motivos. "Según un estudio publicado en la revista 'Archives of Internal Medicine' de la American Medical Association, llevar una dieta con niveles altos de carbohidratos y bajos en grasas se asocia con menores niveles de ansiedad y depresión y tiene efectos beneficiosos sobre el bienestar psicológico». Si nos vamos por la vertiente que la acusa de ser mala aliada de la báscula, tampoco este sambenito parece ajustarse a la realidad. "Un estudio llevado a cabo por el Departamento de Epidemiología I.R.C.C.S. Neuromed de Pozzilli en 2016, en el que participaron 23.000 personas, concluyó que comer pasta en base a las exigencias de cada individuo contribuye a mantener un índice de masa corporal sano así como una circunferencia de la cintura más baja». Este mismo estudio, además, reveló que las personas diabéticas que consumían pasta vivían más.

El consumo de pasta se ha relacionado habitualmente con la práctica de deporte. "Los hidratos son clave para quienes hacen ejercicio habitualmente", explica Jorge Herranz, director de actividades colectivas del Club David Lloyd Aravaca (Madrid). "Es un gran alimento para tomar antes de entrenar; al provocar un pico prolongado de azúcar viene bien al ejercitarse porque da energía". La cantidad recomendada dependerá "del peso de la persona y la actividad metabólica": "Una persona de 90 kilos, por ejemplo, que realice una hora de pesas y una hora de ejercicio aeróbico cuatro o cinco días a la semana, podrá comer 270 g al día, repartidos en 3 o cuatro comidas -350 g en crudo-". También se pueden comer hidratos como el pan, los cereales y el arroz. Otro dato a tener en cuenta: "El exceso de hidratos de carbono se acumula como grasa si no se practica ejercicio".

A LA HORA DE ELEGIR
Si bien es cierto que la pasta es un plato muy agradecido, hay claves que pueden convertirlo en todo un aliado de nuestra salud. En la cocción nos jugamos la mitad del partido. "No conviene pasarse al hacerla". No sólo porque se quede blanda y como un chicle, "sino porque la pasta al dente tiene un índice glucémico más bajo que la pasta más hecha", afirma Herranz. Entre la blanca y la integral, mejor elegir esta última. Los motivos: "Tiene un índice glucémico más bajo, más minerales y más vitaminas", comenta Herranz. "Es importante que además sea de cultivo ecológico, porque los pesticidas y demás químicos los absorbe más la cáscara y está más contaminada".

Seguro que muchos lectores aún recuerdan el revuelo que se armó con la paella con chorizo que preparó el chef británico Jamie Oliver. Pues igual de indignados se muestran los italianos cuando ven nuestras patadas a su recetario. Entre los fallos más garrafales: echar poca agua en la cocción, añadir un chorrito de aceite o mantequilla, regarla con agua fría después de cocerla, comerla al día siguiente de cocinarla... Siempre conviene cocerla un par de minutos menos de lo recomendado para que se acabe de hacer en la sartén con la salsa.

También la salsa tiene su miga. Porque no todo vale para animar un plato de espaguetis. "El tomate casero es sencillo de preparar y bajo en calorías", sugiere Amaro. "Podemos optar por una salsa de pesto con albahaca y ajo y podemos sustituir las nueces por tomates secos o emplear un máximo de cinco nueces por ración". O preparar una a base de vegetales con calabacín, ajo, cebolla, tomate, zanahoria y orégano, baja en calorías y muy nutritiva. Si prefiere simplemente acompañarla de aceite de oliva virgen extra (aove) no olvide medir las cantidades. "Se recomienda no sobrepasar los 40 mililitros al día, el equivalente a dos cucharadas", añade Herranz. El aove no deja de ser una grasa con un elevado contenido en calorías (9 kcal. por 1 gramo de aceite) que si se consume más de lo que el cuerpo gasta, se acumula.

Matteo de Filippo, ex cocinero de la embajada italiana en Madrid, y Chiara Guberti llevan las riendas de Matteo Cucina Italiana, tienda gourmet de productos italianos con restaurante en el Mercado de La Paz en Madrid. Es uno de los templos capitalinos para comer buena pasta. "Nosotros preparamos nuestras pastas frescas de manera artesanal y a diario. Traemos las harinas biológicas de Italia". Reivindica la calidad de su producto sobre la pasta industrial. "Es la diferencia entre comprar en el mercado y hacerlo en el supermercado".

Su objetivo cuando abrió su negocio era "dignificar al máximo la cocina italiana". Y en ello sigue. "La pasta seca tiene que secarse; en la gran industria emplean hornos para hacerlo; la mediana lo cuida algo más; y la pequeña lo hace de manera natural. El grosor del espagueti, cómo guardar y conservar la pasta... Sólo con artesanía se garantiza una calidad".






La pasta no engorda y, además, mejora el ánimo | Bienestar


----------



## Incorrezto (6 May 2018)

piru dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de su blog_







los comentarios en la web de la clínica no parecen muy imparciales :XX:


----------



## Cazarr (6 May 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> los comentarios en la web de la clínica no parecen muy imparciales :XX:



Amaro. Amaro. Amaro. Muy buena. :XX:


----------



## boogie boom (6 May 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> Y una duda, un café con aceite coco/mantequilla + cacao puro + un poco de miel, ¿te interrumpe el ayuno intermitente?



Si no le quitas la miel lo interrumpe; la miel es azúcar en su mayor parte. Tendrás que aprender a vivir sin dulce o meter una pizca de estevia por ejemplo.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2018)

Dice una persona que haga una hora de pesas y otra de aerobico 5 días a la semana , puede tomar 270 g de pasta

Nos ha jodido, una persona casi profesional del deporte (muchos vigoresicos no hacen tanto) puede tomarse media pizza al dia!!!!!!!!!

Y un sedentario que puede hacer?


----------



## boogie boom (6 May 2018)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dice una persona que haga una hora de pesas y otra de aerobico 5 días a la semana , puede tomar 270 g de pasta
> 
> Nos ha jodido, una persona casi profesional del deporte (muchos vigoresicos no hacen tanto) puede tomarse media pizza al dia!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Y un sedentario que puede hacer?



Esa persona tiene cierto retraso, hay que dejar al cuerpo que descanse siempre al menos un día entre entrenamiento. Con media hora 3 días a la semana tienes más que suficiente. Algo de calistenia y algo de HIIT, por ejemplo. Pregúntale a Rauxa que es preparador físico y creo que hace también muy poquito, y se mantiene perfectamente.


----------



## Panko21 (8 May 2018)

Oues yo hoy me he enterado que al abuelo de mi mujer con 88 años y diabético le han prohibido el platano en la merienda x tener mucho azucar y a cambio le estan dando magdalenas... 

Manda cojones con los médicos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 May 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Oues yo hoy me he enterado que al abuelo de mi mujer con 88 años y diabético le han prohibido el platano en la merienda x tener mucho azucar y a cambio le estan dando magdalenas...
> 
> Manda cojones con los médicos.



Si no pareciese imposible diriamos que lo estan trolleando los medicos


----------



## Rauxa (8 May 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Oues yo hoy me he enterado que al abuelo de mi mujer con 88 años y diabético le han prohibido el platano en la merienda x tener mucho azucar y a cambio le estan dando magdalenas...
> 
> Manda cojones con los médicos.



Como queriendo decir:
" Abuelo, le quitamos el plátano pq es el demonio. Por culpa de él, usted es diabético"


----------



## boogie boom (8 May 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Oues yo hoy me he enterado que al abuelo de mi mujer con 88 años y diabético le han prohibido el platano en la merienda x tener mucho azucar y a cambio le estan dando magdalenas...
> 
> Manda cojones con los médicos.



La SS ha decidido que 88 años son demasiados, pues no anda en los valores predeterminados. Pasar de 80 puede ser peligroso.


----------



## angek (8 May 2018)

No encuentro el hilo de las recetas. Aquí servirá. 

Pan noruego de frutos secos, ayer lo probé y la verdad es que me gustó. 

Muy fácil de hacer, teniendo horno, báscula y un molde: 

100 gr. de semillas de lino
100 gr. de semillas de amapola o chía o sésamo
100 gr. de almendras crudas peladas
100 gr. de nueces crudas peladas
100 gr. de pipas de girasol crudas peladas
100 gr. de pipas de calabaza crudas peladas
5 huevos
Medio vaso de aceite de oliva
Un par de cucharadas pequeñas de sal

Todo mezclado y reposado 20 minutos. 

Transferir a un molde y hornear a 160º una hora. 







En Youtube hay mollares de recetas de este pan. Lo recomiendo con buenos quesos, con frutas trituradas y con chocolates guapantes.


----------



## tigrecito (8 May 2018)

Vengo del endocrino, revision de resultados tras un par de meses de descuido con los HC, colesterol total 219, LDL 136, HDL 64.. me ha dado la típica hoja de recomendaciones para dislipemias (reduccion de grasas vegetales y animales, no mas de 3 cucharadas de aove, lacteos desnatados, 3 yemas de huevo maximo A LA SEMANA.. ) el camino a la verdadera salud, vamos
Ah y la amenaza velada de q o mejoramos o empezamos tratamiento con estatinas


----------



## boogie boom (8 May 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Vengo del endocrino, revision de resultados tras un par de meses de descuido con los HC, colesterol total 219, LDL 136, HDL 64.. me ha dado la típica hoja de recomendaciones para dislipemias (reduccion de grasas vegetales y animales, no mas de 3 cucharadas de aove, lacteos desnatados, 3 yemas de huevo maximo A LA SEMANA.. ) el camino a la verdadera salud, vamos
> Ah y la amenaza velada de q o mejoramos o empezamos tratamiento con estatinas



A mí no se atreven a decirme eso a la cara. Por eso ya ni siquiera voy, no obstante.

Tienes los lípidos perfectos. :bla:


----------



## tigrecito (8 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> A mí no se atreven a decirme eso a la cara. Por eso ya ni siquiera voy, no obstante.
> 
> Tienes los lípidos perfectos. :bla:



Como para hacerles caso, y dale con el ejercicio etc.. y eso que era una chavala joven..
Con estos protocolos de Parque Jurásico, tenemos síndrome metabólico asegurado para décadas por delante..


----------



## Panko21 (8 May 2018)

Como tienes los triglicéridos?


----------



## Panko21 (8 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si no pareciese imposible diriamos que lo estan trolleando los medicos




Esta en una residencia, pero vamos mi suegra lo flipa (tb diabetica), a ella la estoy metiendo en el redil poco a poco con la ayuda de mi cuñado, enfermero, y que despues de muchas discusiones ha ido viendo la luz, en parte xq al cambiar de alimentación ha reducido su dependencia del omeprazol y ha dejado de vomitar. Mi suegro polimedicado con ictus a sus espaldas tiene un sindrome metabólico del tamaño de un campo de fútbol pero se la pela todo. 

Mi mujer es caso aparte, no le gusta demasiado el dulce, es mas de vinagres y vinagretas y la jodia no tiene facilidad para engordar, le ha costado 36 años llegar a 50 kg pero desde abajo.


----------



## tigrecito (8 May 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Como tienes los triglicéridos?



En esta última en 94, creo que un poco altos, pero ya digo que desde Enero descuidado con los hidratos,en la analítica anterior, en la que iba más estricto, tuve 67.
Llevo ya un par de semanas poniendome a tono, por cierto he comprado Ghee, como me recomendáis usarla, aparte de con el café? la usáis para cocinar?
Un saludo


----------



## Incorrezto (8 May 2018)

angek dijo:


> No encuentro el hilo de las recetas. Aquí servirá.
> 
> Pan noruego de frutos secos, ayer lo probé y la verdad es que me gustó.
> 
> ...



¿Es necesario explicar a los noruegos que hay que quitar las cáscaras? 8:


----------



## Clavisto (8 May 2018)

Estoy haciendo el pan noruego de Angek, ya os contaré :: (por cierto que he pillado un botecito de esos con los frutos secos pelados menos las almendras)

La pregunta es: ¿una vez hecho (D.m) donde lo conservo? ¿en el frigo?


----------



## Clavisto (8 May 2018)

Y otra rápida (diez minutos y embarcamos:::::: ¿el horno por arriba y abajo o sólo abajo o arriba?

Precalentando arriba y abajo, of course

:::::::8::8::8::8::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Clavisto (8 May 2018)

Bueno, ya está. Tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 May 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Oues yo hoy me he enterado que al abuelo de mi mujer con 88 años y diabético le han prohibido el platano en la merienda x tener mucho azucar y a cambio le estan dando magdalenas...
> 
> Manda cojones con los médicos.



Es un crimen, así te lo digo.


----------



## Qui (8 May 2018)

Os recomiendo esta charla con Jorge García, él autor de la meteo que viene. Trata todos los temas que se comentan aquí (obesidad, diabetes, colesterol...) de manera muy clara y muy bien explicados. A mi modo de ver imprescindible. Un saludo.

#18 Jorge García: 'deberíamos vivir hasta los 80 años igual que con 40 años' blog lameteoqueviene en Sano Fuerte y Feliz en mp3(01/05 a las 10:33:42) 01:23:10 25717537 - iVoox


----------



## Max Aub (8 May 2018)

El azucar, sobre todo el integral de caña, es un nutriente indispensable en la dieta de personas sanas y deportistas, pues es una fuente de enrgia rapida y facilmemte disponible, y os contare un secreto: a vuestro cuerpo, sobre todo a la tiroides le encanta el azucar. Consumir dietas carentes de azucares promueve el hipotiroidismo, tal y coml se esta empezando a constatar en los circulos paleo mas cerriles de Usa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El azucar, sobre todo el integral de caña, es un nutriente indispensable en la dieta de personas sanas y deportistas, pues es una fuente de enrgia rapida y facilmemte disponible, y os contare un secreto: a vuestro cuerpo, sobre todo a la tiroides le encanta el azucar. Consumir dietas carentes de azucares promueve el hipotiroidismo, tal y coml se esta empezando a constatar en los circulos paleo mas cerriles de Usa.



Jajajaja 

Me voy a dormir


----------



## boogie boom (9 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El azucar, sobre todo el integral de caña, es un nutriente indispensable en la dieta de personas sanas y deportistas, pues es una fuente de enrgia rapida y facilmemte disponible, y os contare un secreto: a vuestro cuerpo, sobre todo a la tiroides le encanta el azucar. Consumir dietas carentes de azucares promueve el hipotiroidismo, tal y coml se esta empezando a constatar en los circulos paleo mas cerriles de Usa.



Qué bien eh?

Y te sabes más secretos de panadero? Lo que se aprende de los troletes! ☺


----------



## Rauxa (9 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El azucar, sobre todo el integral de caña, es un nutriente indispensable en la dieta de personas sanas y deportistas, pues es una fuente de enrgia rapida y facilmemte disponible, y os contare un secreto: a vuestro cuerpo, sobre todo a la tiroides le encanta el azucar. Consumir dietas carentes de azucares promueve el hipotiroidismo, tal y coml se esta empezando a constatar en los circulos paleo mas cerriles de Usa.



Ya enlazarás esas fuentes que afirman que los paleos son hipotiroideos.
Millones de años y años siendo paleos y resulta que ahora, en el momento histórico en el que nos encontramos en el que:
- Millones de obesos hacen dietas hipocalóricas
- no comen grasa
- se hinchan a todo tipo de hidratos
- Bebidas azucaradas
- El 80% de los productos de un súper hace tan solo 100 años no existían.
-....
Y el problema del hipotiroidismo es porque no comemos macarrones ni azúcar de caña refinado.


----------



## Cazarr (9 May 2018)

Chucrutistas,

¿es normal que la col lombarda —ya cortada/rallada, salada y en el tarro— no suelte apenas jugo? ¿O lo va soltando conforme pasan los días?


----------



## boogie boom (9 May 2018)

Hay que apretarla bien según se va metiendo en en tarro, con la mano muy limpia y apretando con el puño es suficiente. Si ya habías añadido sal al repollo cortado estará soltando su jugo.
Tiene que quedar con un dedo de jugo por encima más o menos si has apretado bien, con paciencia. Si la col tiene poco jugo y no lo ves tendrás que añadir una salmuera.


Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Chucrutistas,
> 
> ¿es normal que la col lombarda —ya cortada/rallada, salada y en el tarro— no suelte apenas jugo? ¿O lo va soltando conforme pasan los días?


----------



## Raullucu (9 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Chucrutistas,
> 
> ¿es normal que la col lombarda —ya cortada/rallada, salada y en el tarro— no suelte apenas jugo? ¿O lo va soltando conforme pasan los días?



Cuando me ocurre que el propio jugo de la col no sirve para cubrir la preparación, le añado salmuera hasta que quede bien cubierto, con una concentración de 40g de sal por litro de agua.


----------



## Cazarr (9 May 2018)

Torpeza la mía. Se me había olvidado un paso: "masajear" la col. :: Había metido todo directamente al tarro, sólo la he aplastado un poco con el mortero y ya. Esta noche lo arreglo.


----------



## angek (9 May 2018)

Y si además le añadís al chucrut una cápsula de probióticos tendréis un cultivo interesante. 

Además, si en lugar de añadir salmuera (por si no lográis sumergirlo todo) añadís zumo de apio o de tomate, obtendréis una mezcla de sabores más espialidosos. 

Edit: No olvidéis guardar un poco para la siguiente tanda. Igual que el yogur, pan, birra....


----------



## angek (9 May 2018)

Con respecto al pan nórdico:



Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Es necesario explicar a los noruegos que hay que quitar las cáscaras?



Jeje. Lo he puesto así para evitar que nadie pese los ingredientes con cáscara. 



Clavisto dijo:


> La pregunta es: ¿una vez hecho (D.m) donde lo conservo? ¿en el frigo?
> 
> Y otra rápida (diez minutos y embarcamos): ¿el horno por arriba y abajo o sólo abajo o arriba?
> 
> Precalentando arriba y abajo, of course



Pues en el frigo lo estoy dejando yo. 

Y el horno, creo que no importa mucho, pero yo también lo puse arriba y abajo. 

Aunque me da que se puede tunear bien tuneado. 

A mí me está gustando mucho. Tiene la textura del pan de centeno con granos enteros que venden en los supermercados. 

Edit: Probadlo con melva + pimientos asados o con roquefort.


----------



## Clavisto (9 May 2018)

Yo lo estoy comiendo con aquella pasta dulce que dijeron por aquí (cacao puro, mantequilla y miel) y está de vicio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Chucrutistas,
> 
> ¿es normal que la col lombarda —ya cortada/rallada, salada y en el tarro— no suelte apenas jugo? ¿O lo va soltando conforme pasan los días?



En el aldi venden un tarro de chucrut al vino sin nada más, eso sí pone que una vez abierto al frigo y consumir antes de 24h::


----------



## Cormac (9 May 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el aldi venden un tarro de chucrut al vino sin nada más, eso sí pone que una vez abierto al frigo y consumir antes de 24h::



Será como todos los que venden en los super, fermentado, por lo que habrá matado a todas las bacterias buenas que pudiera haber.
Toca hacérselo a uno mismo en casa.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (9 May 2018)

Me parece muy interesante este tipo de alimentación low carb sin caer en extremismos. A mi modo de ver el cuerpo necesita hidratos de carbono para ciertas funciones pero yo creo que con unos 100-120 gr al día es suficiente para no tener problemas y tener un peso saludable. Lo que no es normal es comer 300 gr de hidratos de carbono al día que son las recomendaciones dietéticas oficiales, 300 gr de hidratos por 4 kcal gramo son 1.200 kcal, más o menos el 50% de las calorías diarias. 
Mi experiencia personal es que con esos 100 gr al día de hidratos de carbono adelgace los 5 kg que me sobraban y me mantengo en mi peso sin problemas. Hay que restringir arroz, pasta, pan, patatas y azúcar y cerveza y nada más.
Pero también hay cervezas low carb, la más fácil de encontrar la steinburg suave del Mercadona, 3.3 gr de hidratos de carbono por lata y 5% de alcohol...y además barata, luego en plan sibarita la coors light, 5 gr de hidratos de carbono y 4.2% de alcohol.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Será como todos los que venden en los super, fermentado, por lo que habrá matado a todas las bacterias buenas que pudiera haber.
> Toca hacérselo a uno mismo en casa.



Querrá decir pasteurizado, lo conveniente es precisamente que esté fermentado...


----------



## Cormac (9 May 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Querrá decir pasteurizado, lo conveniente es precisamente que esté fermentado...



Sí, eso, pasteurizado quise decir.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Me autocito para preguntar..
> -Es imprescindible aumentar el consumo de grasas o basta con eliminar carbohidratos?
> -En este sentido.. desayunar cafe con aceite de coco e ir al gym potenciaria el efecto o bastaría el café solo?
> - Eliminar lácteos, necesario o no? O cuales? Quesos blancos o curados?
> ...



Te concreto un poco...

Si no aumentas grasas y bajas hidratos caeras en una dieta hipocalorica. Tu cuerpo necesita combustible y el que te da la grasa cumple la doble funcion, dura mucho y no engorda.

Ademas acostumbras a tu cuerpo a usar grasa como energia preferente y veras como quemas la que ingieres y la qur te sobra a buen ritmo.

Cafe, cacao, aceite de coco lo que te de la gana no hay mucha diferencia mientras no metas hidratos a saco en el desayuno.

Eliminar leche totalmente, y lacteos solo si notas alguna intolerancia, alergia, gases. Mejor queso curado y yogur (sin mierdas añadidas). Si notas alguna molestia huye porque sera un alimento inflamatorio para ti.

La cetosis es muy efectiva para perder peso pero no hace falta ir a ese extremo. Las dietas cetogenicas son 5-10% de hidratos. 

Si aumentas grasas y te metes hidratos buenos (boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, verdura, fruta, frutos secos...) llegas sin problema al 25% de carbos al dia llenos de nutrientes. Tu salud te lo agradecera y adelgazaras casi igual de rapido.


----------



## Rauxa (10 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Gracias Karlos Smith, he captado el concepto con lo de la dieta hipocalorica.
> Entiendo que bastará con que incluya, en niveles razonables, aceitunas, aceite de oliva, aguacate, salmón, cacao.. y puedo prescindir del aceite de coco.



Sin miedo hombre. No cuente las olivas que se coma. 
Cuando me he pasado con el aguacate o el cacao, me sale un bonito ayuno de 24 horas.
Nuestro entorno hormonal hace que no se pueda abusar de este tipo de alimentos.

Yo hace 10 años era de los que iba calculando lo que comía e intentaba comer menos para ir adelgazando. 
A la que recorté procesados, harinas y azúcares, entendí que podía hincharme de lo demás que iba adelgazando sin problema.

Y es que mentalmente no podemos estar todo el día, semana tras semana, mes tras mes, año tras año, calculando lo que comemos, teniendo hambre de 2 hamburguesas y comer solo media, recortando siempre la ingesta... no es algo natural. Al final tenemos que petar por un lado y como animales que somos no estamos diseñados para ello.

Cuando entendí esto, te puedo asegurar que como por mi hambre y eso te da una tranquilidad mental que no te lo puedes ni imaginar.
Que tienes hambre de 3 trozos de salmón, pues adelante con ellos. Que te zampas medio kilo de olivas, pues p'adentro. Que tienes una bandeja de nata sin azúcar de 300 gramos, pues ya estás tardando. Que tienes antojos de pistachos, pues directo al estómago. 

Pero estar todo el día frenándose para comer no es lo natural, ni sano. Si comemos alimentos REALES, es imposible engordar. Llevamos millones de años adaptados a esto. 
Nunca había comido tanto que estos últimos 10 años, saciándome día sí y día tb, hinchándome a huevos, carnecita de la buena, nata... y con 13 kilos menos de grasa que cuando tenía 30 años. Ahora tengo 41 y mi propoción músculo/grasa es mucho mejor que cuando hacía COU, que era cuando me preparaba físicamente para el acceso de las pruebas físicas de INEF.


----------



## Rauxa (10 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportación Rauxa.
> Pillo el concepto, aunque reconozco que se me hace raro lo de hincharme a grasas y adelgazar.. creo que voy un tanto con el freno echado.



Es normal. Pero verás que al comer tanta grasa, la leptina se dispara (hormona de la saciedad), con lo cual, terminarás comiendo "menos". (a no ser que tengas algún problema metabólico por ahí).
Es algo hormonal, fisiológico, bioquímico. Es IMPOSIBLE que un alimento como el aguacate (casi todo pura grasa), se transforme en grasa visceral o subcutánea. Aunque te comas 15 (que no podrás). Y si te comieras 15 de una tacada seguramente estés 24-48 horas sin comer de lo nutrido y saciado que estarías. 
Para que haya acumulación de grasa se necesita de la insulina. Y cuando se come grasa, no hay presencia de insulina. Es más, cuando comes grasa, se activa la hormona contraria a la insulina que es el glucagón y esta se encarga de metabolizar la grasa que tienes en tu cuerpo para quemarla.

Mucha gente al quitar los refinados, sube las proteínas (que estas tb elevan un poco la insulina), cuando el truco está más en subir la ingesta de grasas saludables.


----------



## angek (10 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> -Es imprescindible aumentar el consumo de grasas o basta con eliminar carbohidratos?



El enfoque no es hacia "aumentar algo", sino a "reducir hidratos". 

Parece lo mismo. No lo es. 

El objetivo es consumir menos hidratos de los que el cuerpo requiere para tener desactivado el consumo de cuerpos cetónicos. 

Se puede obtener ayunando simplemente. 



MrScruff dijo:


> En este sentido.. desayunar cafe con aceite de coco e ir al gym potenciaria el efecto o bastaría el café solo?



Sí. Leí hace tiempo un procedimiento para acelerar la conversión. Suelen ser varios días y aquí tardaba menos de 48 horas (para el que lo redactó). 

Básicamente cenar temprano y buscar agotar el glucógeno muscular con ejercicio y al día siguiente empezar a tomar los MCT's (ojo, no aceite de coco).



MrScruff dijo:


> Eliminar lácteos, necesario o no? O cuales? Quesos blancos o curados?



El asunto de la cetosis es de macronutrientes, no de alimentos. Además, que es un grupo de alimentos muy heterogéneo. Por ejemplo, la pregunta tendría el mismo sentido que preguntar si eliminar vegetales. Demasiada variedad. 



MrScruff dijo:


> Es la cetosis es el método más efectivo para qurmar grasa rápidamente?



Para algunas personas, parece que sí. Desde luego, no para mí. Lo he probado varias veces y me ha ido mal. Prefiero ayunar.


----------



## tigrecito (10 May 2018)

Por qué motivo se desaconseja la leche entera?

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (10 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta angek.
> Honestamente, si pretendias solucionarme alguna duda.. has sido demasiado críptico.



Entrar en cetosis no es dificil,lo dificil es mantenerse
Estar en cetosis tiene cosas muy buenas pero una muy mala,te tienes que privar de casi toda la comida social
Lo mejor es plantearse una dieta low hidratos
Elimina siempre que puedas los hidratos,menos vegetales que crezcan encima de la tierra.
Las proteinas solo en la cantidad justa que necesites,por que si consumes de mas se convertiran de glucogeno 
Eso y carreras de 10 km tres veces por semana


----------



## boogie boom (11 May 2018)

angek dijo:


> El enfoque no es hacia "aumentar algo", sino a "reducir hidratos".
> 
> Parece lo mismo. No lo es.
> 
> ...



Todo mal.
Por supuesto, si reduces los hidratos al mínimo es de cajón que tienes que aumentar la ingesta por otro lado, y no pueden ser las proteinas, que están bien en un 20%, sino las grasas. De un 60% a 70% en mi caso, haciendo LCHF. Por supuesto ayunando entras en cetosis porque se acaba el glucógeno. Para acelerar el proceso de quema de glucógeno está bien hacer HIIT, 2 ó 3 veces a la semana.
El aceite de coco es también una ayuda muy buena, mejor que cualquier otra grasa, pues son lípidos de cadena media y tienen una cualidad muy curiosa y es que el hígado lo asimila directamente, haciendo que lo quemes antes incluso que el glucógeno, por lo que empiezas a generar cuerpos cetónicos y el cuerpo se va acostumbrando con más velocidad.




VOTIN dijo:


> Entrar en cetosis no es dificil,lo dificil es mantenerse
> Estar en cetosis tiene cosas muy buenas pero una muy mala,te tienes que privar de casi toda la comida social
> Lo mejor es plantearse una dieta low hidratos
> Elimina siempre que puedas los hidratos,menos vegetales que crezcan encima de la tierra.
> ...



Menos lo de las carreras, que parece un troleo, lo veo bien. En mi caso hago calistenia 2 ó 3 veces a la semana (30 minutos) y HIIT (15 minutos) dos veces. Más que suficiente para no perder músculo, incluso ganarlo y estar en plena forma. El ayuno intemitente también lo incorporo un par de veces, los días que hago HIIT.

Un podcast sobre la dieta cetogénica que no está mal:

#10 Todo sobre la dieta cetogenica en Sano Fuerte y Feliz en mp3(05/10 a las 23:18:50) 01:00:06 21294407 - iVoox

Mi dieta personal, una tabla excel con los alimentos que utilizo para las comidas o sueltos. La lista de recetas con estos ingredientes es infinita. Si quieres cetosis solo hay que limitar de la tabla hidratos, legumbres y alguna fruta.




Saludos


----------



## angek (11 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta angek.
> Honestamente, si pretendias solucionarme alguna duda.. has sido demasiado críptico.



Vaya. Pues no lo buscaba.

Tendré que revisar mi "cripticidad"

Edit: Por si sirve de algo, aquí hay un artículo de divulgación no muy _cuñao_: Las dietas que buscan la cetosis, ¿son realmente efectivas y saludables?




boogie boom dijo:


> Todo mal.



¿Por qué cree que está todo mal?


----------



## boogie boom (11 May 2018)

Me he dado cuenta de que la tabla es de hace más de un año, y he incorporado unos cuantos alimentos más muy interesantes; actualizo. He puesto en gris los alimentos que hay que limitar si se desea entrar en cetosis.




Todos son alimentos de muy fácil adquisición en mercados y supermercados normales, y es una colección de los que me gustan particularmente. Estaría encantado de incorporar más si alguien me convence de ello. :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (11 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta de que la tabla es de hace más de un año, y he incorporado unos cuantos alimentos más muy interesantes; actualizo. He puesto en gris los alimentos que hay que limitar si se desea entrar en cetosis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 79399
> 
> ...



La quinoa tiene 60% de hidratos---No para cetosis
El tomate es fruta--No para cetosis
La zanahoria --tampoco para cetosis
El chocolate si para cetosis--- del 99% puro 
Y de correr 30 km a la semana nada de troleo,son 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana y a partir de 30 mm corriendo se quema grasa


----------



## VOTIN (11 May 2018)

los quesos solo los amarillos y viejos,no los blancos
Y los frutos secos solo crudos,sin tostar ,etc


----------



## fmc (11 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Me he dado cuenta de que la tabla es de hace más de un año, y he incorporado unos cuantos alimentos más muy interesantes; actualizo. He puesto en gris los alimentos que hay que limitar si se desea entrar en cetosis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 79399
> 
> ...



Yo añadiría frutos rojos, pimiento, salmón o atún fresco, por ejemplo. Si no se busca cetosis, muchas otras frutas antes que la papaya y el plátano. Y poquita quinoa comerás para entrar en cetosis (~50% de carbohidratos).


----------



## Cazarr (11 May 2018)

Hablando con mi abuelo hace poco (diabetes tipo 2) me comentó que en ayunas solía estar a 200, y por la tarde a veces subía a 300.

Le pregunté que qué solía comer: para desayunar una taza de leche con algo de pan rústico, para las comidas ensalada y para las cenas unas veces torrada+algo o tortilla. Le he dicho que deje las torradas y coma más huevos (se creía lo del colesterol).

Quitarle la taza de leche + pan se me antoja muy difícil, aunque dice que no le echa mucho, ¿qué podría hacer?

Se pincha una vez al día, a veces dos.


----------



## boogie boom (11 May 2018)

VOTIN dijo:


> La quinoa tiene 60% de hidratos---No para cetosis
> El tomate es fruta--No para cetosis
> La zanahoria --tampoco para cetosis
> El chocolate si para cetosis--- del 99% puro
> Y de correr 30 km a la semana nada de troleo,son 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana y a partir de 30 mm corriendo se quema grasa



Pues sí, a mí me gusta entrar en cetosis de vez en cuando, que es lo que creo que sería lo más saludable, siguiento una dieta LCHF.
En cuanto a la quinoa, cuando está cocida tiene un 25% de carbos. Por supuesto, no me meto un plato de quinoa, es para acompañar. Lo mismo con los demás carbos, pero la quinoa para mí es un alimento con mucha más densidad nutricional, que es lo que busco.

Tomate y zanahoria (sin cocer), por supuesto que se puede comer para cetosis, de la cantidad depende también. Chocolate a 99% no encuentras, encuentras de 80% o como mucho 85%. Un chute de azúcar, ojo, depende también del cuánto.

Los frutos secos naturales, por supuesto. Quesos mejor curados, pero no pasa nada por comer de vez en cuando uno semi o queso de burgos.

En definitiva, en mi caso, si como menos de 50g de carbos diarios estoy en cetosis, medido con tiras. Por supuesto me ayuda el ejercicio y un metabolismo bastante alto que he acelerado con esta dieta.



fmc dijo:


> Yo añadiría frutos rojos, pimiento, salmón o atún fresco, por ejemplo. Si no se busca cetosis, muchas otras frutas antes que la papaya y el plátano. Y poquita quinoa comerás para entrar en cetosis (~50% de carbohidratos).



Frutos rojos están bien, sobre todo en verano, aunque suelen tener un precio bastante alto, y yo soy una persona bastante práctica. Pimiento sí, se me olvidó, sobre todo el rojo. Salmón y atún no como por el tema de los tóxicos (mercurio) en pescado azul grande. La papaya es la mejor fruta para digerir carnes, sobre todo si te da por comer un trozo después de un buen chuletón de ávila, y tiene unas propiedades alucinantes. Yo conservo hasta las semillas en vinagre (de manzana) y las echo a la ensalada.
La quinoa, como he dicho cocida, tiene un 25% de carbos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hablando con mi abuelo hace poco (diabetes tipo 2) me comentó que en ayunas solía estar a 200, y por la tarde a veces subía a 300.
> 
> Le pregunté que qué solía comer: para desayunar una taza de leche con algo de pan rústico, para las comidas ensalada y para las cenas unas veces torrada+algo o tortilla. Le he dicho que deje las torradas y coma más huevos (se creía lo del colesterol).
> 
> ...



Yo alucino, aunque entiendo que es una persona mayor.

Con una tipo II y picos de 300 no se como no peta, y lo mas grave seguro que siguiendo mas o menos las pautas de su medico.

Al chaval que llevo con la tipo I, lo llevo todo el dia con medias de 90-100, picos de 140, y horas y horas con glucemias de 80. Se pincha una vez o ninguna al dia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2018)

Ayuda!! Soy superestable en el peso y he subido 2Kgs. La causa, unos cuantos viajes en avión comiendo todo lo que me ponían. Esto me demuestra una cosa: las mierdas de bollería y demás bazofias industriales son la fuente real del sobrepeso. Porque las grasas, en general, los frutos secos, frutas etc. de los que abuso muchas veces, nunca me habian originado este aumento tan drástico de peso.

Esto escribí en este mismo hilo hace tres años:

_Os cuento mi caso. Yo llevaba muchísimos años con un peso muy estable (mido 1,76) , sobre los *75 Kgs*, Asisto a unas charlas sobre la Paleodieta y me convencen bastante. Así que dejo de tomar azúcar de forma bastante radical (no me privo de las pastas de los cumpleaños, eh!) bajo el consumo de pasta (de pan parecido), de legumbres y de cereales, la leche al 50% y aumento el consumo de frutos secos y algo las proteínas. Frutas y verduras siempre he consumido mucho y hago bastante deporte. En Navidades dulces como siempre.

Pues bién, empiezo a bajar Kgs de forma continuada y *en 6 meses me planto en 70 kgs* . Tanto así que el médico de cabecera me hace unas pruebas por si tenía alguna enfermedad oculta. Así llevo un par de años en 70Kgs, y haciendo proselitismo contra el azúcar, ya tengo a bastantes convencidos._


¿Que puedo hacer para quitarme este peso de los michelines? Ya decía que sigo consumiendo pan, tendré que probar de bajarlo al 50%


----------



## boogie boom (12 May 2018)

Y sigue bajandolo poco a poco. Cuanto más lo bajes, mejor salud.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 May 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ayuda!! Soy superestable en el peso y he subido 2Kgs. La causa, unos cuantos viajes en avión comiendo todo lo que me ponían. Esto me demuestra una cosa: las mierdas de bollería y demás bazofias industriales son la fuente real del sobrepeso. Porque las grasas, en general, los frutos secos, frutas etc. de los que abuso muchas veces, nunca me habian originado este aumento tan drástico de peso.
> 
> Esto escribí en este mismo hilo hace tres años:
> 
> ...



Ayuno y/o ejercicios de fuerza.

Te quedarás fibrado a saco.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2018)

Brutalidad los videos de Antonio Hernandez (al terminar este mirad en relacionados y seguid el seminario entero)

LA HORMONA MÁS ANABÓLICA | Seminario Dr. Antonio Hernández Barcelona Parte 7 - YouTube


----------



## kikoseis (14 May 2018)

No tomes hidratos en la cena. Solo en desayuno y comida
A mí me ha ido bien.
Rellena lo que quites con verdura/ensaladas.


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ayuda!! Soy superestable en el peso y he subido 2Kgs. La causa, unos cuantos viajes en avión comiendo todo lo que me ponían. Esto me demuestra una cosa: las mierdas de bollería y demás bazofias industriales son la fuente real del sobrepeso. Porque las grasas, en general, los frutos secos, frutas etc. de los que abuso muchas veces, nunca me habian originado este aumento tan drástico de peso.
> 
> Esto escribí en este mismo hilo hace tres años:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauxa (14 May 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> No tomes hidratos en la cena. Solo en desayuno y comida
> A mí me ha ido bien.
> Rellena lo que quites con verdura/ensaladas.



La verdura y ensalada son hidratos. 
Este mismo error lo cometen muchos nutris. Les preguntas q tipo de macronutriente son las verduras y no saben q decir.
4 años de carrera para convertirse en autenticos gañanes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> La verdura y ensalada son hidratos.
> Este mismo error lo cometen *muchos nutris. Les preguntas q tipo de macronutriente son las verduras y no saben q decir.*
> 4 años de carrera para convertirse en autenticos gañanes.



:: :: :: ::

no me lo creo jaja


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> :: :: :: ::
> 
> no me lo creo jaja



A una embarazada que conozco, con diabetes gestacional, el subnormal del seguro le ha recomendado zumo de naranja todos los días::


----------



## spektro (14 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> ... Chocolate a 99% no encuentras, encuentras de 80% o como mucho 85%. Un chute de azúcar, ojo, depende también del cuánto.



Hay chocolate del 98%, compré la semana pasada en el carrefour.


----------



## AtomAnt (14 May 2018)

Lindt lo tiene al 99%, no es barato pero está buenísimo.


----------



## fmc (14 May 2018)

Yo tomo éste, ecológico y al 99% por la mitad de precio que el Lindt... eso sí, no sé si será posible encontrarlo en España...


----------



## 999999999 (15 May 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Lindt lo tiene al 99%, no es barato pero está buenísimo.



Eso es casi cacao (100%), no chocolate

Y es amargo de cojones. La gracia del chocolate es que sea dulce...

Otra cosa es para los talibanes del dulce, que os la ponga dura el amargor


----------



## Punto72 (15 May 2018)

Hola. Llevo registrado como una década o así y nunca había participado, pero debido a lo agradecido que estoy a este hilo (ya contaré mi historia) he decidido aportar mi granito de arena. 

En alguna herboristería he encontrado un chocolate 100% cacao de la marca Mandolé. Se denomina como "pasta de cacao".

Cacao BIO 100% (pasta de cacao) en tableta 100 grs - Maria Diet


----------



## AtomAnt (15 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Eso es casi cacao (100%), no chocolate
> 
> Y es amargo de cojones. La gracia del chocolate es que sea dulce...
> 
> Otra cosa es para los talibanes del dulce, que os la ponga dura el amargor



Habla por ti. A mí el dulzor de los chocolates con leche me parece insufrible, solo tomo negro y al 75% mínimo (normalmente al 85%).


----------



## Raullucu (15 May 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Lindt lo tiene al 99%, no es barato pero está buenísimo.



Te preparas un buen café de especialidad, sin azúcar ni leche. Te metes una pastillita (o dos) de este Lindt en la boca y echas un trago al café... indescriptible la sensación.

Alguna vez lo he podido adquirir en el alcampo al mismo precio por tableta que la versión de 90%, aunque en este caso el peso neto es de la mitad (50g frente a 100g). Aún así, merece muchísimo la pena.


----------



## lost_77 (15 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Consultorio médico:
> 
> Quería hacer una cetosis y llevo aprox. 70 horas sin carbohidratos. Ayer hice ejercicio intenso en el gimnasio.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente falta de electrolitos. Toma bastante caldo, por ejemplo , frío incluso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 May 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Posiblemente falta de electrolitos. Toma bastante caldo, por ejemplo , frío incluso.



Exactamente, pierdes liquido como un cabron.

Y ademas si ha pasado de una dieta normal con refinados a 70 horas sin hidratos tiene un mono de caballo, y su metabolismo gritando por azucar.

Pasara de refinados a cetosis no darle a un interruptor hay que acostumbrar al metabolismo a quemar grasa. El primer dia no funcionas con grasas ni de coña y te da un bajonazo.


----------



## Max Aub (15 May 2018)

Os joderia mucho saber que llevo desayunando tostadas con margarina de maiz, zumo de naranja exprimida, o cereales con leche de soja duramte años y estoy flaco y en forma? U os desbarata vuestras magufadas paleo ancestral?


----------



## trevijano1979 (15 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Os joderia mucho saber que llevo desayunando tostadas con margarina de maiz, zumo de naranja exprimida, o cereales con leche de soja duramte años y estoy flaco y en forma? U os desbarata vuestras magufadas paleo ancestral?



Joder :8::8:, eres desbaratador profesional? Te he leído y me has dejado hundido.


----------



## Max Aub (15 May 2018)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> Joder :8::8:, eres desbaratador profesional? Te he leído y me has dejado hundido.



Ya ves , chavalote, tipin , pollazo lechero y sin zarandajas paleo y metiendome pal body sabrosos cereales , leche , azucar , etc mientras otros hacen malabarismos para comer. Espabila, tontolava.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Os joderia mucho saber que llevo desayunando tostadas con margarina de maiz, zumo de naranja exprimida, o cereales con leche de soja duramte años y estoy flaco y en forma? U os desbarata vuestras magufadas paleo ancestral?



Desbaratadisimo oija

Yo con 20 años desayunaba a diario 20 galletas con leche y azucar, los findes las untaba en nutella y las 20 mojaba en la leche y pa dentro, y parecia etiope.

Y un compañero de trabajo con cincuenta y muchos y una constitucion marcadamente mesomorfo, tiene mucha masa muscular y su cuerpo quema cada gramo de azucar que ingiere.

Tanto yo de joven con un pancreas turbo como mi compañero fibra pura a la larga pagan un precio. 

Yo con la edad he perdido esa capacidad por mis malos habitos y mi compañero lleva unos años jodidillo con muchas alergias y dolores musculares. Con esa genetica aguantas el ataque acido del azucar hasta que el cuerpo aguante.

Llega una edad que no se libra casi nadie de pastillitas de la tension, el colesterol (como sintoma de inflamacion) y eso es lo minimo.

Sin ir a lo minimo la obesidad disparandose, la diabetes de adultos en maximos y bastantes papeletas para premios especiales de cancer, alzheimer, cardiopatias.

Si no entendemos el efecto a largo plazo de tener todo el dia el pancreas en modo turbo poco mas le puedo explicar.


----------



## Max Aub (15 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Desbaratadisimo oija
> 
> Yo con 20 años desayunaba a diario 20 galletas con leche y azucar, los findes las untaba en nutella y las 20 mojaba en la leche y pa dentro, y parecia etiope.
> 
> ...



El pancreas hay que usarlo y acostumbrarlo a que trabaje, de lo contrario se atrofia.Es como los musculos.Lo que no se puede hacer es vivir acojonado y sin disfrutar de los placeres dd la vida, como un buen tiramisu, lacteos, dulces y bolleria, etc.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 May 2018)

¿Qué nos hace Engordar? - YouTube


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Ya ves , chavalote, tipin , pollazo lechero y sin zarandajas paleo y metiendome pal body sabrosos cereales , leche , azucar , etc mientras otros hacen malabarismos para comer. Espabila, tontolava.



Cuando pierdas la vesícula, para empezar, nos cuentas, posiblemente cuando desarrolles cáncer, en tu madurez, no puedas ya ni postear, ahora por como hablas calculo que eres bastante joven, en principio puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana, pero el tiempo pasa amigo, yo que tú leería lo que dice la ciencia, que ya te digo que es lo contrario exactamente a lo que estás haciendo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El pancreas hay que usarlo y acostumbrarlo a que trabaje, de lo contrario se atrofia.Es como los musculos.Lo que no se puede hacer es vivir acojonado y sin disfrutar de los placeres dd la vida, como un buen tiramisu, lacteos, dulces y bolleria, etc.



Estás muy perdido. Los placeres de la vida son un buen chuletón, follar y jugar con las crías. Esa es tu especie. Te voy a sorprender: no eres una puta vaca. Eres un depredador, te guste o no. Pero te han convencido de lo contrario, ¿para qué? para ordeñarte como a una vaca: de joven a tope de azúcar para que rindas al máximo, te dan la jubilación a la edad justa en que tu alimentación te pasa factura, momento en el cual tu explotación es soportada tanto por ti como por mi a través de los impuestos para pagar tus pastillas, y así sigues siendo ordeñado como una puta vaca. Y además estás contento creyendo que eso es vivir y que esos son palceres de la vida, un esclavo contento es un win win para el que manda, que te aseguro que no come esas mierdas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Consultorio médico:
> 
> Quería hacer una cetosis y llevo aprox. 70 horas sin carbohidratos. Ayer hice ejercicio intenso en el gimnasio.
> 
> ...



El sudor es porque hace calor hamijo, se han terminado las lluvias y empieza el bochorno.

Unido a que el 2º/3º dia de tu primera cetosis tienes una pérdida maja de agua corporal y sales minerales (habrás notado que estas meando como las cataratas del niágara) 

En mi blog tengo una guía del año pasado para hacer cetosis, sigue siendo válida hoy dia

Nueva guía de la dieta cetogénica 2017 - Daniscience


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Ya ves , chavalote, tipin , pollazo lechero y sin zarandajas paleo y metiendome pal body sabrosos cereales , leche , azucar , etc mientras otros hacen malabarismos para comer. Espabila, tontolava.



Hay mucha gente como tú, que se meten todo tipo de mierdas procesadas y tienen abdominales, energía y buen aspecto. Mi hermano por ejemplo.

Luego hay personas que tienen que comer mejor para estar bien estéticamente, y como efecto secundario consiguen una mejor salúd, quizá mejor que vosotros.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuando pierdas la vesícula, para empezar, nos cuentas, posiblemente cuando desarrolles cáncer, en tu madurez, no puedas ya ni postear, ahora por como hablas calculo que eres bastante joven, en principio puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana, pero el tiempo pasa amigo, yo que tú leería lo que dice la ciencia, que ya te digo que es lo contrario exactamente a lo que estás haciendo.



No caigamos en fundamentalismos, de lo contrario nos pareceríamos a (algunos) veganos.


----------



## zapatitos (16 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Desbaratadisimo oija
> 
> Yo con 20 años desayunaba a diario 20 galletas con leche y azucar, los findes las untaba en nutella y las 20 mojaba en la leche y pa dentro, y parecia etiope.
> 
> ...



Troll de tercera regional que intenta provocar, ni le contestes que para discutir y entretenerse con amebas ya hay otros sitios mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (16 May 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Habla por ti. A mí el dulzor de los chocolates con leche me parece insufrible, solo tomo negro y al 75% mínimo (normalmente al 85%).



Es lo que pasa cuando te desenganchas del azúcar. A mí por debajo del 70% me parece empalagoso y por encima del 85% demasiado amargo. En estos momentos lo mejor que hay en el mercado, para mi gusto, es este 81% del LIDL:







Para tomar solo con el café. Si lo tomo con mantequilla prefiero un 85%.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Hay mucha gente como tú, que se meten todo tipo de mierdas procesadas y tienen abdominales, energía y buen aspecto. Mi hermano por ejemplo.
> 
> Luego hay personas que tienen que comer mejor para estar bien estéticamente, y como efecto secundario consiguen una mejor salúd, quizá mejor que vosotros.
> 
> ...



Al poner en mi texto "posiblemente" esquivo elegantamente cualquier fundamentalismo.


----------



## 2B-san (16 May 2018)

Hoy para cenar: 400 gramos de tocino de cerdo ibérico a la plancha en su jugo... llevo la mitad del plato y me esta costando, uff :Baile:


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Señores.. ya se que hemos hablado sobre ello y que es normal mear abundantemente al principio de la cetosis.
> El problema es que yo lo estoy eliminando todo a través de una sudoración tan excesiva que socialmente me complica muchisimo. 10 minutos de autobus me dejan tan empapado como después de un partido.
> Esta fase acabará pronto?
> De lo contrario me veré obligado a dejarlo, no puedo estar empapado en el trabajo, tengo que mantener una imagen correcta.



Pues que haceis el bestia y vais descalcitos y sin sandalias.

Empieza con una paleo o una primal que en un mes empiezas a estar ketoadaptado y luego ya si quieres haz una cetogenica.

En la paleo eliminas azucar, harinas y procesados, pero no limitas los hidratos naturales, boniato, veduras, frutos secos, higos secos, calabaza, zanahorias incluso un poco de arroz. Eso hace que se entre en una cetosis mas gradual. Mas que suficiente para perder peso. 

Al mes que ya sabes andar si quieres cetogenica, que no le veo ninguna ventaja por cierto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 May 2018)

pues cuando descubráis la ZEROCARB vais a flipar ::

gente que piensa que la fibra es el demonio, que la fruta es mala, que no necesitas verduras y que incluso te va mejor así etc. ::

What about Fiber on an All Meat Diet?

es entonces cuando descubres que la dieta cetogénica es moderada. XD. Y que la forma de comer de la gente normal es el otro extremo (así como el veganismo).


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2018)

Los vamos acorralando

En Francia prohiben llamarle hamburguesas a las hamburguesas veganas | Life and Style


----------



## Rauxa (18 May 2018)

Podcast entre Marcos Vazquez y Esteban LArronde (médico uruguayo y traductor de los posts de Jason Fung).
Sobre colesterol. No os lo perdáis.
Episodio 135: Colesterol, Analíticas, Estatinas y Riesgo coronario, con el Dr. Esteban Larronde


----------



## silverwindow (18 May 2018)

Hay que ser muy idiota para disfrutar de la buen gastronomia de vez en cuando, no meterse de vez en cuando un buen pastel de chocolate, un tiramisu, o paellita los jueves o bocata de nocilla.

Pedazo bocata de lomo con queso para desayunar una vez a la semana, manda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay que ser muy idiota para disfrutar de la buen gastronomia de vez en cuando, no meterse de vez en cuando un buen pastel de chocolate, un tiramisu, o paellita los jueves o bocata de nocilla.
> 
> Pedazo bocata de lomo con queso para desayunar una vez a la semana, manda.



Claro mierdaseca, como que paellas, pastel y chocolate (del bueno hecho por mi) incluso algun bocata cae si me apetece.

La nocilla te la metes en los cojones, porque en el concepto de la buena gastronomia no lo veo::


----------



## silverwindow (19 May 2018)

ALguien que no se puede comer un buen ducle cuando le apetece es un prinago y un tontolava,otra cosa esser adicto al azucar y a los refinados.

Tontakos que se piensan que viviran 1000 años por no comerse unos spagetis boloñesa,o una buena rebanada de pan de pueblo con aceite


----------



## Redditch (19 May 2018)

Curioso, hoy es el dia de las enfermedades intestinales (crohn, colitis ulcerosa,..) y al parecer hay una dieta que es la más recomendada para evitar problemas (probada su efectividad en un 80%)

Breaking the Vicious Cycle - The Specific Carbohydrate Diet

Lo curioso del tema es que me pongo a ojear por encima los ingredientes permitidos y los "prohibidos" y coinciden practicamente en un 90% con lo que se dice en este hilo desde el principio...

http://media.btvc.webfactional.com/media/editor_uploads/2013/11/btvc_legalillegal_list.pdf

Vamos que lo de eliminar la pasta, el pan, los dulces, los productos alimenticios prefabricados, etc... te dicen desde todas partes que te los quites de encima cuanto antes mejor.
Que comas carne, pescado, frutos secos, mantequilla, verdura y frutas las que quieras y más y estarás más sano que un roble. La verdad es que tampoco es tan dificil de entender.

Dos cosas me han jodido leyendo esta lista, no recomiendan el arroz pero tampoco la quinoa porque tiene un 60% de almidon...putada porque es lo que estaba usando para suplir el arroz. Y el chocolate, incluso el puro, tambien se lo cepillan :´(
Las patatas también se las quitan de en medio, quizás son las tres cosas que más me duelan... tambien se cepillan la batata.


----------



## 999999999 (19 May 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> Curioso, hoy es el dia de las enfermedades intestinales (crohn, colitis ulcerosa,..) y al parecer hay una dieta que es la más recomendada para evitar problemas (probada su efectividad en un 80%)
> 
> Breaking the Vicious Cycle - The Specific Carbohydrate Diet
> 
> ...



Entonces no hay hidratos buenos salvo verduras y frutas...

Ya...

Pues vaya mierda de vida


----------



## Redditch (19 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Entonces no hay hidratos buenos salvo verduras y frutas...
> 
> Ya...
> 
> Pues vaya mierda de vida



Hombre hay cosas peores... tampoco es para ponerse melodramático


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Entonces no hay hidratos buenos salvo verduras y frutas...
> 
> Ya...
> 
> Pues vaya mierda de vida



Eso mismo diría un cocainómano al quitarle la fariña!::


----------



## Otto Fenix (19 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> ALguien que no se puede comer un buen ducle cuando le apetece es un prinago y un tontolava,otra cosa esser adicto al azucar y a los refinados.
> 
> Tontakos que se piensan que viviran 1000 años por no comerse unos spagetis boloñesa,o una buena rebanada de pan de pueblo con aceite



Subnormal con la boca llena de Doritos caga post.

No es que no pueda comerme unos macarrones esque no me da la gana. Tu come todo el pienso que quieras que yo me zampo un chuleton con pimientos del padron.

Pd. Anoche sali y cayo un montadito de morcilla y un par de cervezas. Que de lo que se trata es de no comer mierda a diario.


Pd2. Tu filosofia es mas obesos, mas diabetes y mas cancer, y los productores de trigo de mierda riendose en tu cara.


----------



## Max Aub (20 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Podcast entre Marcos Vazquez y Esteban LArronde (médico uruguayo y traductor de los posts de Jason Fung).
> Sobre colesterol. No os lo perdáis.
> Episodio 135: Colesterol, Analíticas, Estatinas y Riesgo coronario, con el Dr. Esteban Larronde



Los paleos que os permitis hacer recomendaciones sobre el colesterol haceis terrorismo dietetico. Las estatinas salvan miles de vidas y deberian ser añadidas a los cereales de desayuno y a los alimentos basicos, pues son tan beneficiosas como la vitamina C.

Menos magufadas que se os ve el plumero.


----------



## Otto Fenix (20 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los paleos que os permitis hacer recomendaciones sobre el colesterol haceis terrorismo dietetico. Las estatinas salvan miles de vidas y deberian ser añadidas a los cereales de desayuno y a los alimentos basicos, pues son tan beneficiosas como la vitamina C.
> 
> Menos magufadas que se os ve el plumero.



Venga, alguna prueba de eso que dice...

Pd. Ud no se le ve el plumero lleva un pavo entero.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 May 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los paleos que os permitis hacer recomendaciones sobre el colesterol haceis terrorismo dietetico. Las estatinas salvan miles de vidas y deberian ser añadidas a los cereales de desayuno y a los alimentos basicos, pues son tan beneficiosas como la vitamina C.
> 
> Menos magufadas que se os ve el plumero.



Lo que aquí se postea sobre colesterol está refrendado siempre por la ciencia. Lo que usted asegura sin aportar pruebas, estudios, etc es como si yo dijera que al comer tocino ibérico de bellota me crecen dos pollas, y me quedo tan ricamente.

Llega un momento que, si no eres un troll financiado por kellogs, tienes que enfudártela y darte cuenta de que esto no es una guerra, aquí tratamos de mejorar nuestra salud y de que la industria no nos engañe, si usted puede mostrarnos fehacientemente y con estudios sobrios y no teledirigidos ni financiados por la mafia, pues adelante, lo mismo nos estamos equivocando, yo se lo agradecería, pero venir a decir que la tierra es plana sin aportar nada mejor en conspiraciones.


----------



## Panko21 (20 May 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo que aquí se postea sobre colesterol está refrendado siempre por la ciencia. Lo que usted asegura sin aportar pruebas, estudios, etc es como si yo dijera que al comer tocino ibérico de bellota me crecen dos pollas, y me quedo tan ricamente.
> 
> Llega un momento que, si no eres un troll financiado por kellogs, tienes que enfudártela y darte cuenta de que esto no es una guerra, aquí tratamos de mejorar nuestra salud y de que la industria no nos engañe, si usted puede mostrarnos fehacientemente y con estudios sobrios y no teledirigidos ni financiados por la mafia, pues adelante, lo mismo nos estamos equivocando, yo se lo agradecería, pero venir a decir que la tierra es plana sin aportar nada mejor en conspiraciones.



Réplica a un medico que no sólo tiene mas formacion que él, si no que ha traducido a jason fung con todas sus fuentes bibliográficas y que encima en la entrevista explica que tiene una clinica de rehabilitación y que trabaja con fisios y preparadores y como ha ido evolucionando su manera de ver esto.


----------



## Leunam (20 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay que ser muy idiota para disfrutar de la buen gastronomia de vez en cuando, no meterse de vez en cuando un buen pastel de chocolate, un tiramisu, o paellita los jueves o bocata de nocilla.
> 
> Pedazo bocata de lomo con queso para desayunar una vez a la semana, manda.



¿Nocilla buena gastronomía? ::


----------



## fmc (20 May 2018)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Nocilla buena gastronomía? ::



Hasta para ser un troll hace falta un mínimo de inteligencia y gracia...


----------



## Otto Fenix (20 May 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Hasta para ser un troll hace falta un mínimo de inteligencia y gracia...



Hay unos cuantos que entran sueltan una perla y no vuelven a recoger los zascas. Solo consiguen dar verguenza ajena.


----------



## 2B-san (20 May 2018)

Hay que saber diferenciar entre alimentarse y disfrutar un poco de "basura" por su sabor y ya esta.

Para el día a día, alimentarse es comer comida de verdad, frutas, verduras, pescados, carne, frutos secos. Todo lo procesado no es alimento.

Ahora de vez en cuando, por que te apetece o te sale de los cojones, te quieres zampar una pizza... pues lo haces, pero que sepas que ese día no te has alimentado.


----------



## Cazarr (20 May 2018)

Flipo. He leído hoy que "los expertos" recomiendan consumir alcohol moderadamente (aquí sueltan eso de las 2-3 copas diarias :) y, entre los supuestos beneficios, está que evitan las enfermedades cardíacas porque -dicen- "aumenta el HDL".

Digo yo: ¿entonces no será mejor elevar el HDL con alimentos no tóxicos?

¿El alcohol tiene algún beneficio?

Sé que es un tóxico, pero pregunto por si los tóxicos a pequeñas dosis pueden fortalecer el cuerpo de alguna manera.


----------



## fmc (20 May 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> Hay que saber diferenciar entre alimentarse y disfrutar un poco de "basura" por su sabor y ya esta.
> 
> Para el día a día, alimentarse es comer comida de verdad, frutas, verduras, pescados, carne, frutos secos. Todo lo procesado no es alimento.
> 
> Ahora de vez en cuando, por que te apetece o te sale de los cojones, te quieres zampar una pizza... pues lo haces, pero que sepas que ese día no te has alimentado.



Puede que una pizza congelada del Mercadona no sea demasiado buen alimento, pero en casa preparamos de vez en cuando una pizza casera, haciendo nuestra masa y cargándola hasta arriba de verdura, carne de calidad, queso, etc... yo no diría que no nos alimentamos cuando lo hacemos  



Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Flipo. He leído hoy que "los expertos" recomiendan consumir alcohol moderadamente (aquí sueltan eso de las 2-3 copas diarias :) y, entre los supuestos beneficios, está que evitan las enfermedades cardíacas porque -dicen- "aumenta el HDL".
> 
> Digo yo: ¿entonces no será mejor elevar el HDL con alimentos no tóxicos?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que va más bien por las muchas cosas buenas que contiene la uva y que tomas concentradas en el vino.


----------



## Cazarr (20 May 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Yo creo que va más bien por las muchas cosas buenas que contiene la uva y que tomas concentradas en el vino.



¿Entonces los mismos beneficios que supuestamente tiene el vino también lo tendría el mosto natural sin alcohol?


----------



## 2B-san (20 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Flipo. He leído hoy que "los expertos" recomiendan consumir alcohol moderadamente (aquí sueltan eso de las 2-3 copas diarias :) y, entre los supuestos beneficios, está que evitan las enfermedades cardíacas porque -dicen- "aumenta el HDL".
> 
> Digo yo: ¿entonces no será mejor elevar el HDL con alimentos no tóxicos?
> 
> ...



El alcohol en dosis moderadas te hace un buen esclavo, te ayuda a evadirte y a que no cometas locuras, para el día siguiente seguir remando.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe tenerlo cuando ha sido tan popular en la historia humana. No solo para beber algo sin bacterias, sino por puro placer.

Alimento para el alma, como todo lo que ingerimos y no metabolizamos. Está en los genes.

Si te comes una pizza, porqué no un buen ron o wiskey


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Flipo. He leído hoy que "los expertos" recomiendan consumir alcohol moderadamente (aquí sueltan eso de las 2-3 copas diarias :) y, entre los supuestos beneficios, está que evitan las enfermedades cardíacas porque -dicen- "aumenta el HDL".
> 
> Digo yo: ¿entonces no será mejor elevar el HDL con alimentos no tóxicos?
> 
> ...



Ahí yo tengo serias dudas, como hemos visto muchas veces aquí no son sólo los estudios y las investigaciones sino lo comprobado empíricamente sobre nuestros cuerpos y los de nuestras familias. En ese sentido mi abuelo cumplirá este verano, con suerte, 102 años. Toda su vida ha bebido vino, además de Jumilla, nada de mariconadas pijas. Solía beber con las comidas, incluido el desayuno, que desde luego nunca fueron cereales, jejeje, así que caía una botella diaria de 70cl más o menos... Eso sí no bebía absolutamente nada más que agua y no fumaba, y siempre se alimentó tradicionalmente.

Edito para decir que trabajó más de la mitad de su vida en una granja y comía carne fresca todos los días, junto con lo que él mismo cultivaba. Así que más de la mitad de su vida su dieta fue carne, vegetales y vino.


----------



## piru (20 May 2018)

Yo tengo muchas dudas con el alcohol. Los estudios que se han hecho y que comparaban consumo moderado con abstinencia, tenían truco, entre los abstemios había mucho ex alcohólico y gente con enfermedades terminales. No se ha hecho un estudio a “ceteris paribus”, que compare dos grupos con el mismo estado de salud y que la única diferencia sea el consumo moderado frente a alcohol 0%. No sería complicado ni costoso, sobre todo para la industria de la bebida que mueve mucho dinero. Pero a nadie le interesa. Por algo será. 

Los ejemplos que se ponen de gente mayor y que vive muchos años, en mi opinión sólo demuestran una cosa, que están tan sanos que se pueden permitir el lujo de beber con moderación sin que les pase nada. También hay ejemplos de fumadores empedernidos que viven muchos años (Santiago Carrillo murió a los 97 años y fumaba dos paquetes diarios) y a nadie se le ocurre decir que el tabaco es bueno. Genética manda.


----------



## fmc (20 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Entonces los mismos beneficios que supuestamente tiene el vino también lo tendría el mosto natural sin alcohol?



Busca información detallada al respecto, que hablo de oídas, pero supongo que sí... lo único que pasa es que te llevas el chute de alcohol o de azúcar... susto o muerte? :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (21 May 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Quería compartir una sensación después de una primera semana en cetosis que ha sido dificil.
> Ayer que hacía buen día, me sentía pornfin bien y estuve todo el día activo, picando únicamente media bolsita de almendras. A la hora de cenar, festival de ensalada de aguacate, tocino a la plancha, queso curado, fuet casero y como postre nata montada con trocitos de chocolate negro. Todo en buenas cantidades. Quedé muy saciado pero no lleno.
> Y eso es lo que más me ha sorprendido, levantarme ahora con esa sensación de saciedad pero sin ninguna pesadez ni hinchazón... sin duda darle a las grasas tiene una digestión muy distinta a los hidratos.
> Me siento ligero Y con energía, a diferencia de los días pasados. Con ganas de que llegue mañana y pegarle duro al gym. Por fin me noto ketoadaptado.
> Seguiremos informando



Estaras cetoadaptado cuando despues de un tiempo de estar en cetosis los marcadores dejen de marcar que estas en cetosis
Estas muy lejos de estar adaptado ,a las tres semanas puede que si


----------



## Saryon (21 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay que ser muy idiota para disfrutar de la buen gastronomia de vez en cuando, no meterse de vez en cuando un buen pastel de chocolate, un tiramisu, o paellita los jueves o bocata de nocilla.
> 
> Pedazo bocata de lomo con queso para desayunar una vez a la semana, manda.



Todo el mundo sabe que la paellita es para los domingos de toda la vida de Dios.


----------



## glorydays (21 May 2018)

Yo estoy con dieta hipocalórica y tomo vino a diario. Es verdad que el alcohol viene a ser azúcar... pero a tomar por culo, porque a mi me encanta el buen vino.

Y la cosa está funcionando, bajo de peso a diario, unos dias mas y otros menos


fmc dijo:


> Busca información detallada al respecto, que hablo de oídas, pero supongo que sí... lo único que pasa es que te llevas el chute de alcohol o de azúcar... susto o muerte? :rolleye:



Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (21 May 2018)

piru dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas dudas con el alcohol. Los estudios que se han hecho y que comparaban consumo moderado con abstinencia, tenían truco, entre los abstemios había mucho ex alcohólico y gente con enfermedades terminales. No se ha hecho un estudio a “ceteris paribus”, que compare dos grupos con el mismo estado de salud y que la única diferencia sea el consumo moderado frente a alcohol 0%. No sería complicado ni costoso, sobre todo para la industria de la bebida que mueve mucho dinero. Pero a nadie le interesa. Por algo será.
> 
> Los ejemplos que se ponen de gente mayor y que vive muchos años, en mi opinión sólo demuestran una cosa, que están tan sanos que se pueden permitir el lujo de beber con moderación sin que les pase nada. También hay ejemplos de fumadores empedernidos que viven muchos años (Santiago Carrillo murió a los 97 años y fumaba dos paquetes diarios) y a nadie se le ocurre decir que el tabaco es bueno. Genética manda.



102 años duró, y dándole al gin tonic como una campeona...

«A la Reina Madre le gustaba el gin-tonic con mucha ginebra y poca tónica». diariovasco.com


----------



## angek (22 May 2018)

Sigo sin encontrar el hilo de las recetas. 

Os recomiendo una nocilla en plan compae con tahini. 

-Derretir chocolate bien negro+mantequilla sin sal al baño maría. 

-Añadir ya en frío tahini al gusto. Si queréis endulzar con lo que tengáis por ahí, ahora también sería el momento. 

Se puede echar en el pan de semillas aquel.


----------



## Clavisto (22 May 2018)

angek dijo:


> Sigo sin encontrar el hilo de las recetas.
> 
> Os recomiendo una nocilla en plan compae con tahini.
> 
> ...



Así lo tomo yo: tu pan untado en la crema que dijo Karlos. Está de muerte y te llena una barbaridad.


----------



## Polo de limón (22 May 2018)

Un consejo: 

Imaginad que tienes que pasar el día fuera de casa, que tienes que comer, que la única opción de menú es una basura y que no tienes opción de calentar ni preparar nada, pero tienes un supermercado cerca.

3-4 ideas diferentes?

Hoy he comprado: 

- 150 gr de jamón ibérico.
- 150 gr de queso curado de oveja
- 1 bolsa de almendras naturales sin sal
- 2 kiwis.

Resumiendo: que tengo que estar de acompañante en un hospital, la comida del comedor es basura y en las máquinas solo venden mierda. Y no hay un microondas para calentar nada.


----------



## Otto Fenix (22 May 2018)

glorydays73 dijo:


> Yo estoy con dieta hipocalórica y tomo vino a diario. Es verdad que el alcohol viene a ser azúcar... pero a tomar por culo, porque a mi me encanta el buen vino.
> 
> Y la cosa está funcionando, bajo de peso a diario, unos dias mas y otros menos
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk



Lo lei hace dias y pense WTF
El vino todo menos azucar. Con moderacion es bueno para cualquier dieta.

Lo de hacer dietas hipocaloricas hagaselo mirar. Ya hemos explicado que eso solo sirve para estar mas gordo el año siguiente.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2018)

El vino es la auténtica salúd, yo he contado al menos 9 beneficios, tiene el perjuicio del alcohol pero en pequeñas dosis el cuerpo lo metaboliza/excreta sin problemas. Así que 9 contra 1, creo que merece la pena.

Para mí la dósis ideal es 1 botella por semana (sales de media a 100ml diarios) repartidos como quieras. Lo del forero que su abuelo se bebía 1 al día me parece excesivo.


----------



## fmc (23 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> El vino es la auténtica salúd, yo he contado al menos 9 beneficios, tiene el perjuicio del alcohol pero en pequeñas dosis el cuerpo lo metaboliza/excreta sin problemas. Así que 9 contra 1, creo que merece la pena.
> 
> Para mí la dósis ideal es 1 botella por semana (sales de media a 100ml diarios) repartidos como quieras. Lo del forero que su abuelo se bebía 1 al día me parece excesivo.



Cuenta beneficios, cuenta, que ya estamos hartos de los beneficios del brócoli


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> El vino es la auténtica salúd, yo he contado al menos 9 beneficios, tiene el perjuicio del alcohol pero en pequeñas dosis el cuerpo lo metaboliza/excreta sin problemas. Así que 9 contra 1, creo que merece la pena.
> 
> Para mí la dósis ideal es 1 botella por semana (sales de media a 100ml diarios) repartidos como quieras. Lo del forero que su abuelo se bebía 1 al día me parece excesivo.



Es tal cual, pero ahora ya no, lo estuvo haciendo hasta pasados los 80 y tantos años. Eso sí, siempre en el contexto de una comida, lo que podría también para parte de los efectos negativos, no creo que sea lo mismo metabolizar el vino durante una comida que sólo.


----------



## Saryon (23 May 2018)

angek dijo:


> Sigo sin encontrar el hilo de las recetas.
> 
> Os recomiendo una nocilla en plan compae con tahini.
> 
> ...



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...olucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es tal cual, pero ahora ya no, lo estuvo haciendo hasta pasados los 80 y tantos años. Eso sí, siempre en el contexto de una comida, lo que podría también para parte de los efectos negativos, no creo que sea lo mismo metabolizar el vino durante una comida que sólo.



Logicamente meterte media botella de vino a palo seco no tiene mucho sentido.

Aperitivo, vinito, torreznos, aceitunas y almendras manda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 May 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Así lo tomo yo: tu pan untado en la crema que dijo Karlos. Está de muerte y te llena una barbaridad.



Habeis nombrado lo de la crema y no se a que os referis

Supongo que es lo que nombre hace poco de poner aove, miel al micro y remover caliente cacao con un tenedor.

Ahora tengo manteca de cacao y lo hago con eso. El aceite de coco tambien vale pero le aporta su sabor que a mi no me disgusta nada.

Pd. Desde que peto el foro con lo de la manada se me ha desactivado el multiquote y no se como se activa. Uso la version movil reducida.


----------



## Cazarr (23 May 2018)

He encontrado este artículo del amigo Jorge: *La Meteo que viene: MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol total 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60, LDL 119 (real de 96)*

Borro un post anterior en el que preguntaba sobre varios indicadores de una analítica mía porque he visto que tengo los valores muy, muy parecidos a los suyos (sodio, potasio, glucosa, triglicéridos, ...). Me llama la atención que él tiene el calcio en 10,24 y no parece darle importancia; yo lo tengo un pelín por encima y tengo pruebas pendientes.

Creo que lo pregunté el año pasado pero no lo recuerdo: ¿es normal que en los resultados de la analítica te indique el colesterol total pero no especifique las diferencias entre HDL y LDL? ienso: No creo que lo tenga mal (total: 188; triglicéridos 58,6), pero me extraña que por defecto den así los resultados.


----------



## fmc (23 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> He encontrado este artículo del amigo Jorge: *La Meteo que viene: MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol total 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60, LDL 119 (real de 96)*
> 
> Borro un post anterior en el que preguntaba sobre varios indicadores de una analítica mía porque he visto que tengo los valores muy, muy parecidos a los suyos (sodio, potasio, glucosa, triglicéridos, ...). Me llama la atención que él tiene el calcio en 10,24 y no parece darle importancia; yo lo tengo un pelín por encima y tengo pruebas pendientes.
> 
> Creo que lo pregunté el año pasado pero no lo recuerdo: ¿es normal que en los resultados de la analítica te indique el colesterol total pero no especifique las diferencias entre HDL y LDL? ienso: No creo que lo tenga mal (total: 188; triglicéridos 58,6), pero me extraña que por defecto den así los resultados.



El LDL es calculado, pero lo suyo sería que te dieran el HDL. En cualquier caso, con 58 de triglicéridos no esta nada mal.


----------



## Lausengier (23 May 2018)

La Meteo que viene: UN MEJOR MANEJO DE LA DIABETES TIPO 1 CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN MUY BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS, Artículo revista Pediatrics 7 mayo 2018

Artículo bastante esclarecedor.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Cuenta beneficios, cuenta, que ya estamos hartos de los beneficios del brócoli



Vino tinto: beneficios, polémica nutricionista y alternativas sin alcohol - Daniscience

Ahi te cuento todo


----------



## Ultra Chad (24 May 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> La Meteo que viene: UN MEJOR MANEJO DE LA DIABETES TIPO 1 CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN MUY BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS, Artículo revista Pediatrics 7 mayo 2018
> 
> Artículo bastante esclarecedor.



Gracias.

Aquí el listado completo de entradas del blog a fecha de hoy.



*ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Entradas increíblemente buenas del blog del Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx* La Meteo que viene

Hay buena información complementária también en la sección de comentarios, donde completa la información respondiendo a usuarios del blog

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

•	PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?
La Meteo que viene: PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?

•	SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN PORQUE EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA?
La Meteo que viene: SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1

•	LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS
La Meteo que viene: LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN

•	MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON LOW CARB
La Meteo que viene: MANEJANDO MEJOR LA DIABETES CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

•	MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/mi-analitica-personal-colesterol-total.html

•	CARGADOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS (La Película) Una cultura muriéndose por comer
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/02/sobrecargados-de-carbohidratos-una.html

•	PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/para-quemar-grasas-ingiere-grasas-en.html

•	RECOMENDACIONES ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DE 0 A 2 AÑOS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/09/recomendaciones-de-alimentacion.html

•	¿COLESTEROL LDL = RIESGO CARDIOVASCULAR? MEJOR MEJORA TU DIETA (menos azúcares) Y TU EJERCICIO (más intenso y breve)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/colesterol-ldl-riesgo-cardiovascular_25.html

•	LA CONEXIÓN AZÚCAR - INSULINA - GRASA CORPORAL, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/09/la-conexion-azucar-insulina-grasa.html

•	LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/10/la-fisiologia-del-entrenamiento_28.html

•	LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/12/los-beneficios-para-la-salud-del.html

•	ENTRENAMIENTO DE PESAS (HIST) PARA ANCIANOS,
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/entrenamiento-de-pesas-hist-para.html

•	LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/08/la-gran-mentira-del-colesterol-y-el.html

•	EL MITO DE LA ALIMENTACIÓN "LIGHT" (Baja en grasa)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/07/el-mito-de-la-alimentacion-light-baja.html

•	LA VERDAD SOBRE LAS ESTATINAS
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/06/la-verdad-sobre-las-estatinas-y-el-mito.html

•	LOS REFRESCOS SON LOS PRINCIPALES RESPONSABLES DE LA OBESIDAD
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/10/los-refrescos-de-cola-y-otros-son-los.html


•	LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/05/la-grasa-saturada-no-obstruye-las.html

•	LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO TODAS LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS (PARTE 1)
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2017/06/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-todas-las.html)

•	LA COMIDA MODERNA NOS TRAJO LAS ENFERMEDADES MODERNAS. PARTE 2: EL PAPEL DE LA INSULINA CRÓNICAMENTE ELEVADA
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/07/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-las.html?m=1

•	LOS PELIGROS DEL AZÚCAR AÑADIDO. POR ESO EL ASIÁTICO NO ENGORDABA COMIENDO ARROZ (PARTE 2). EL HIGADO GRASO Y LA INSULINO RESISTENCIA GENERADOS POR EL AZÚCAR...
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/08/los-peligros-del-azucar-anadido-por-eso.html

•	¿DEBEMOS REDUCIR LA SAL PARA PREVENIR LA HIPERTENSIÓN Y LOS INFARTOS? AL CONTRARIO, QUIZÁS DEBAMOS INCREMENTARLA

PARTE 1: Los sesgos de los estudios científicos sobre la sal y su injusta demonización

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/09/debemos-reducir-la-sal-para-prevenir-la.html

•	10 BENEFICIOS DE UNA ALIMENTACIÓN BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2018/01/10-beneficios-de-una-alimentacion-baja.html

•	EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2018/02/el-colesterol-es-nuestro-amigo-no-lo.html

•	UN MEJOR MANEJO DE LA DIABETES TIPO 1 CON UNA ALIMENTACIÓN MUY BAJA EN CARBOHIDRATOS, Artículo revista Pediatrics 7 mayo 2018

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2018/05/un-mejor-manejo-de-la-diabetes-tipo-1.html

•	EL CODIGO DE LA DIABETES Dr. Jason Fung. La solución natural para la Diabetes Tipo 2

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com/2018/04/el-codigo-de-la-diabetes-dr-jason-fung.html


----------



## Direct (24 May 2018)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Un consejo:
> 
> Imaginad que tienes que pasar el día fuera de casa, que tienes que comer, que la única opción de menú es una basura y que no tienes opción de calentar ni preparar nada, pero tienes un supermercado cerca.
> 
> ...



Lomo embuchado.
Frutos secos.
Fruta.
Un gazpacho de esos que venden sin pan.

---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 07:39 ----------

Cuando como en casa paleo. Siempre.
Fuera de casa no me privo de nada.

También hay qye decir que fuera de casa pueden ser 4 comidas semanales.

Y una de ellas es la paella con los suegros o en casa del campo de padres.

Si entrenas bien ni tan mal.

Lo bueno es la perdida del apetito hacia el dulze


----------



## The Black Adder (24 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Creo que lo pregunté el año pasado pero no lo recuerdo: ¿es normal que en los resultados de la analítica te indique el colesterol total pero no especifique las diferencias entre HDL y LDL? ienso: No creo que lo tenga mal (total: 188; triglicéridos 58,6), pero me extraña que por defecto den así los resultados.




A mí también me pasa en los análisis de la sanidad pública, es una medida de ahorro. Si tu colesterol total sale inferior a 200, no se molestan en medir independientemente las fracciones (HDL, esencialmente, y calcularte el LDL). Si tienes 200 o más sí te lo desglosan. Yo he llegado a pedírselo específicamente a mi médico y me dice que no tiene manera, que él el análisis lo pide pero que si el total sale menos de 200 no lo desglosan, está todo automatizado y no se salen del "protocolo".

Sospecho que también depende del hospital al que manden los análisis, no todos actúan igual. De todas formas, un análisis de lípidos por lo privado cuesta menos de 20 €, pero con tus números yo te diría que ni te molestes salvo que tengas un historial de HDL muy bajo o algo así.


----------



## angek (24 May 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Vino tinto: beneficios, polémica nutricionista y alternativas sin alcohol - Daniscience
> 
> Ahi te cuento todo



Estoy leyendo el artículo y me parece interesante el asunto del Very Low Dose. 

Probaré el té con vino que recomiendas, pero quiero llevarlo más allá. 

He leído que el enfoque Very Low Dose para LSD o nicotina también es muy beneficioso. 

¿Has probado algo de esto?

Algunos enlaces: 

Microdosing: I Spent 14 Days Using LSD to Increase Productivity

Low dose LSD? : Drugs

Is Nicotine The Next Big Smart Drug?


----------



## Cormac (24 May 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Aquí el listado completo de entradas del blog a fecha
> •	RECOMENDACIONES ALIMENTACIÓN .../2015/09/recomendaciones-de-alimentacion.html



Pues aquí uno de vuestros gurús nombra al pan y a la pasta para dárselo a los niños.


----------



## kilipdg (24 May 2018)

Aconsejáis para una persona con problemas de rodillas (accidente moto) que haga ejercicios primal training? O son ejercicios que castigan mucho los huesos?

Es un gimnasio con monitor que te acompaña durante todo el entrenamiento.


----------



## Direct (24 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pues aquí uno de vuestros gurús nombra al pan y a la pasta para dárselo a los niños.




Los niños es diferente tienen mucha actividad


----------



## boogie boom (24 May 2018)

Hay que tener en cuenta que es a partir de los 25 años más o menos cuando el cuerpo empieza a no aceptar de buen grado los carbohidratos, y mucho menos los simples y muchísimo menos los procesados y azúcares.

Tampoco le daría a ningún bebé un trozo de pan industrial actual, no tiene ninguna lógica. Y seguramente se le habrá escapado al hombre porque es difícil escapar a las recomendaciones nutricionales actuales en los médicos, y no deba separarse demasiado... que el tío es pediatra creo y riesgo por hablar de más seguramente pueda tener.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 May 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que es a partir de los 25 años más o menos cuando el cuerpo empieza a no aceptar de buen grado los carbohidratos, y mucho menos los simples y muchísimo menos los procesados y azúcares.
> 
> Tampoco le daría a ningún bebé un trozo de pan industrial actual, no tiene ninguna lógica. Y seguramente se le habrá escapado al hombre porque es difícil escapar a las recomendaciones nutricionales actuales en los médicos, y no deba separarse demasiado... que el tío es pediatra creo y riesgo por hablar de más seguramente pueda tener.



Es dificil escapar a esos dogmas tan asentados.

El chaval que llevo con diabetes tipo I aun visita a la pediatra y la mujer preocupadisima porque no prueba el pan.

Y eso con un diabetico, pero lo tienen grabado a fuego.


----------



## toro indultado (25 May 2018)

Pongo este vídeo en contra de la "dieta equilibrada", que aunque el autor haga muchas bromas tiene un fondo serio.
Hay dos opciones: altos hidratos y poca grasa o bien mucha grasa y pocos hidratos que suban la insulina.

Es importante ver el vídeo. Este chaval lleva años dedicado a dietas por temas de su propia salud y lo ha probado todo.


Se toca la alimentación en las blue zones, los lugares con mayor longevidad del mundo, que consumen bastantes hidratos pero pocas grasas.
Se toca el hecho de que no todas las grasas son iguales. No es lo mismo una grasa animal que permanece sólida a temperatura ambiente que una que no.
Se toca el ayuno diario.
Se toca el envejecimiento por insulina. Es interesante comentar que los "fruitarianos", gente que sólo se alimenta de frutas o incluso veganos con mucha fruta en la dieta tienen un aspecto muy envejecido que echa a la gente para atrás. No el hecho de que estén delgados sino el estar muy delgado y con rostro envejecido.
Se toca el tema de las proteínas actuando como insulina a partir de cierto punto.
Se toca el tomar proteína antes de alimentarese.
Picos de azúcar.


El vídeo se puede poner con subtítulos en castellano:
The Insulin Myth: Low Carbers Way Of Fooling You Into Avoiding Carbs - YouTube


Yo mantengo mi teoría de dieta ideal:
Sólo una comida al día. Preferiblemente con hidratos altos y grasas bajas. Poca grasa animal.
¿Por qué la prefiero a una dieta paleo, que ojo, la paleo consiste en mucha grasa y poco hidrato, no en atiborrarse de proteínas? 
Porque como se explica en el vídeo la influencia de la insulina es baja siempre que se haga una comida al día. Porque por experiencia, hay mucha letargia en una dieta con alta grasa. 
Por los cuerpos de la gente que sigue esa dieta, caso de gente de Mongolia, Tibet, Esquimales... es decir... son cuerpos rechonchos, grasientos, y esto es así porque el metabolismo que tienen es muy lento.

Sin embargo sí que fui partidario de la paleo anteriormente. Veo la paleo bien a corto plazo pero malo a largo, y lo que me impulsó a seguirla son los nefastos efectos de los azúcares refinados y las harinas... del pan, cereales, galletas... el camino lógico era la paleo.

Pero la paleo puede ser mejorada por una dieta con ayuno intermitente y con hidratos.

Los beneficios del ayuno intermitente son innumerables, contribuye a GANAR FUERZA y musculatura y a retrasar el envejecimiento.
Esto va más allá de proteínas y macros. Se liberan hormonas que normalmente no liberamos al comer varias veces al día.
Dr. Nun Amen-Ra Sets World Record in Deadlift - YouTube

Sirtuina y envejecimiento: 
http://dspace.uib.es/xmlui/bitstream/handle/11201/1190/TFG_BIOQUIMICA_SerraFusterTania.pdf
http://www.ciss.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/guarente_esp.pdf

La única desventaja del ayuno intermitente es que puede contribuir a un metabolismo más eficiente, que se traduce en un metabolismo más lento. Muy bueno para la longevidad, pero puedes ganar peso. Claro, mientras mantengas la comida al día y comiendo sano es muy difícil que engordes.

Pero para tener un metabolismo rápido lo mejor es hacer algo de ejercicio aeróbico por la mañana. Un par de carreras cortas, poner el corazón a tope, que además quita el hambre.

La clave para esta dieta es eliminar azúcares y harinas y hacer una dieta alta en hidratos. Arroces con bajo IG como el jazmín y el basmati, algo de proteinas si se quiere de origen animal tipo pollo a la plancha, lentejas, alguna fruta sana, alimentos limpiadores y depurativos tipo cebolla, ajo, aceite de coco... huevos cocidos... nada de pan ni cereales.


Aquí un ejemplo de dieta ideal. Está adaptada a mi perfil genético:







Hay alimentos como ostras o gambas que no comería diariamente, simplemente se hace una media. Si como 70gr de gambas a la semana pues lo divido entre 7 para tener la media, etc.


A esta dieta la suplemento con CALCIO y MAGNESIO y vitamina D3+E para su absorción. El magnesio no está como antes ya que los suelos se han sobreexplotado y no lo producen. Calcio para evitar tomar leche por sus efectos como opioide y azúcares. Aunque si sólo se come una vez al día no la veo tan grave siempre que se tome cúrcuma + pimienta para reducir la inflamación.

Hay 3 alimentos muy potentes que he dejado fuera. El kimchi y las caparras, por su contenido en sal y por acidificar por un lago, y por otro el yogur, porque solo me gusta muy dulce o con mucha fruta.

No son alimentos que quiera consumir diariamente, pero de vez en cuando podría hacerlo, experimentare con ello. Hay un debate interesante sobre si es más conveniente tener el estómago libre de bacterias en la medida de lo posible o si solo tener bacterias buenas y reducir esas malas bacterias que surgen de entornos muy ácidos como los que podemos tener al beber refrescos continuamente.

Por lo cual mi dieta no está terminada pero sí la veo al 98%. Otro factor que me llevó a preferir una dieta intermitente con hidratos a una paleo (pero repito: sin arinas, sin azúcares en la medida de lo posible salvo las frutas y demás) es lo que he leído de este señor: Ray Peat


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 May 2018)

Bastante informacion interesante Toro indultado.

Solo un apunte...cuando se habla de una paleo y fijas las cantidades de macros como referencia para considerarla paleo o no estas cometiendo un error de bulto.

Una cosa es que los paleos recomendemos por propia experiencia una dieta alta en grasas y otra que deje de serlo porque metas ms hidratos en vez de grasas. Eso es simplemente falso.

Si acotas de donde procederia el grueso de tus hidratos podre opinar con mas datos de lo que estamos hablando.


----------



## Polo de limón (25 May 2018)

spektro dijo:


> ¿Tomas algún suplemento de magnesio?
> Es fundamental el magnesio y cuando se tiene estrés, imprescindible.



Rescato este comentario a cuenta de mis dudas sobre mi psoriasis, estrés...

Llevo mes y medio comiendo bien (fuera azúcares y comida basura, pan, harinas... comer mucha verdura, moderar carne y pescado, comer 2-3 piezas de fruta al dia, ayunar de 22:00 a 14:00, comer grasa buena como AOVE, aguacates, cocos, jamón iberico, salmon, frutos secos, mantequilla y chocolate 99%) y he bajado 9 kilos sin esfuerzo, salvo los dos primeros dias de mono azucarero. Tenía dolores articulares que no me dejaban darme largos paseos y ahora hago 10km por la mañana y 5 por la tarde sin dolor,.

La psoariais se había relajado bastante pero ahora en un “chute” de estrés potente ha vuelto a venir. 

Qué dosis de magnesio se pueden tomar?Alguna marca en concreto?
Tengo un bote de “Two per day”, multivitamínico de Life Extension (que ahora no tomo por miedo a calculos renales por la vitamina C que lleva” que contienen 100 mg de Magnesio en para las dos pastillas que recomiendan al día. Supongo que comiendo tanta verdura de hoja verde ya estaré metiendo magnesio.

También tengo pastiilas Mega EPA/DHA con 720 mg y 480mg por dosis diaria respectivamente.


Edit

He encontrado este magnesio en amazon, 400mg de dosis diaria en dos pastillas.

Citrato de Magnesio - 200 mg - 180 Comprimidos (Suministro para 6 Meses) - Complemento alimenticio de Nu U Nutrition: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (26 May 2018)

¿Sabéis si el pan integral es bueno? 
¿Cúal sería un desayuno saludable? Muchos meten copos de avena, no sé si serán muy saludables...


----------



## Rauxa (26 May 2018)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si el pan integral es bueno?
> ¿Cúal sería un desayuno saludable? Muchos meten copos de avena, no sé si serán muy saludables...



Desayuno saludable:
Todo lo que sea meter algo de fruta, verdura, frutos secos, huevos, carnes, pescados, será sano.

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 13:58 ----------




toro indultado dijo:


> Pongo este vídeo en contra de la "dieta equilibrada", que aunque el autor haga muchas bromas tiene un fondo serio.
> Hay dos opciones: altos hidratos y poca grasa o bien mucha grasa y pocos hidratos que suban la insulina.
> 
> Es importante ver el vídeo. Este chaval lleva años dedicado a dietas por temas de su propia salud y lo ha probado todo.
> ...



No entiendes muy bien el concepto paleo o evolutivo.
Aquí nadie te dice que tienes que comer pocos hidratos. Se puede hacer una paleo alta en hidratos de la misma forma que se puede ser vegano alto de grasas o protes.

Y el ayuno intermitente es algo inherente en la alimentación paleo o evolutivo.
Lo de comer 5-7 veces al día, es lo de ahora. Antes se comía 1-3 veces al día.
Se comía pocas veces pero al ser alimentos tan nutritivos y saciantes hacía que se comiera menos.

O sea, tanto el ayuno como alto o bajo en hidratos (frutas y verduras) ya es algo inherente en la alimentación paleo.
En otras palabras, estás diciendo que no sigues la paleodieta, pero estás haciendo una paleodieta de libro


----------



## kikepm (26 May 2018)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Rescato este comentario a cuenta de mis dudas sobre mi psoriasis, estrés...
> 
> Llevo mes y medio comiendo bien (fuera azúcares y comida basura, pan, harinas... comer mucha verdura, moderar carne y pescado, comer 2-3 piezas de fruta al dia, ayunar de 22:00 a 14:00, comer grasa buena como AOVE, aguacates, cocos, jamón iberico, salmon, frutos secos, mantequilla y chocolate 99%) y he bajado 9 kilos sin esfuerzo, salvo los dos primeros dias de mono azucarero. Tenía dolores articulares que no me dejaban darme largos paseos y ahora hago 10km por la mañana y 5 por la tarde sin dolor,.
> 
> ...



Hola Polo de Limón.

En el hilo de la vitamina C de Asur comenté en su momento como erradiqué la psoriasis, difícil encontrar los post porque es un hilo enorme.

Resumen muy rápido:

Asma desde 2001-2
2010 primer brote de psoriasis, tratado con todo tipo de mierdas farmacológicas, finalmente eliminado con CiClOSPORINA, nada menos.
Empiezo a suplementar unos 3gr de omega 3 y unas 10.000 UI de vit D. multivitamínico Tow per day
Dieta semi paleo
El asma mejora
2015 segundo brote de psoriasis
aumento a 7,2 gr de omega 3 y unas 22.000 UI de D, más 450 mg de Mg y vit K2
LA psoriasis queda FULMINADA en dos meses, y hasta hoy.

El asma casi desaparece

Hoy día no tengo asma, salvo cuando como MUY MAL
Dosis de mantenimeinto de todo lo anterior

Saludos


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Hola Polo de Limón.
> 
> En el hilo de la vitamina C de Asur comenté en su momento como erradiqué la psoriasis, difícil encontrar los post porque es un hilo enorme.
> 
> ...



La cosa es tan sencilla como que volvemos loco al sistema inmune con toda la mierda exogena y desconocida que nos metemos al cuerpo.

Los cereales modernos en cantidades industriales, aditivos de todo tipo creados en laboratorio, y de los lacteos ni hablemos, eso blanco que va en el tetabrick no merece el nombre de leche.


----------



## Polo de limón (26 May 2018)

Gracias Kikepm, voy a ver si encuentro un laboratorio para ver mis niveles de Vitamina D, para comparar con los datos que pusiste en ese post.


----------



## kikepm (26 May 2018)

Polo de limón dijo:


> Gracias Kikepm, voy a ver si encuentro un laboratorio para ver mis niveles de Vitamina D, para comparar con los datos que pusiste en ese post.



Yo tras varios años a 22.000!!!! UI de vitamina D, que según la medicina debería estar muerto, mis niveles los medí y andaba en en 88 ng/ml, ahí ya paré y bajé a dosis actual de unos 10.000.

Tienes que tomar todo aquello que sea antiinflamatorio, eliminar cereales, sobre todo trigo y procesados en general, vamos lo que se comenta en el hilo, y con toda probabilidad vas a notar mejoría.

En mi caso fue alucinante, simplemte hoy en día no tengo asma, salvo esos días que cometo excesos en trigo y/p azúcares, la psoriasis ni la recuerdo...

Verás como mejoras.

Saludos


----------



## qbit (26 May 2018)

He encontrado esto por casualidad y lo pongo en este hilo:

Horchata de Chufa (y galletas con su pulpa)

"Se estima que nuestros antepasados paleolíticos obtenían el 80% de sus requisitos calóricos y nutricionales de la chufa, con menos de 3 horas de recolección diarias. Este minúsculo tubérculo se puede consumir crudo, tiene el doble de almidón que la patata, y un perfil de ácidos grasos similar al del aceite de oliva. Su índice glucémico es bajo y tiene interesantes propiedades del almidón resistente, perfecto en un tubérculo que se puede consumir en crudo con total seguridad. Parece ser que el hombre paleolítico consumía una buena cantidad de almidón resistente al alimentarse con chufas. Tienen un alto contenido en fibra y proteína y cantidades iguales o mayores de hierro (3.41 mg/100 g), zinc (4.19 mg/100 g), cobre (0.92 mg/100 g) y magnesio (86.88 mg/100 g) que la leche o incluso la carne roja. También contienen una buena cantidad de calcio (69.54 mg/100 g), fósforo (232.22 mg/100 g) y tiamina (0.23 mg/100 g). Son prebióticas y ricas en ácidos grasos, vitaminas C y E. Su distribución calórica es la siguiente: 42% Hidratos de Carbono, 51% Grasas, 6% Proteína. Muy parecida a la de la leche materna: 39% Hidratos de Carbono, 55% Grasa, 6% Proteína.

Además, según este estudio, la horchata de chufa la pueden beber diabéticos (sin endulzar, claro), por su contenido en carbohidratos de bajo índice glucémico (principalmente almidón) y debido a la arginina, que libera hormonas que producen insulina. También es una bebida recomendada para celíacos, ya que no contiene gluten, y para intolerantes a la lactosa. Al aportar enzimas digestivas como la catalasa, lipasa y amilasa, se podría recomendar a aquellos que tengan problemas digestivos y flatulencia."

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 18:10 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> En mi caso fue alucinante, simplemte hoy en día no tengo asma, salvo esos días que cometo excesos en trigo y/p azúcares, la psoriasis ni la recuerdo...



¿Qué grupo sanguíneo tienes?


----------



## kikepm (26 May 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué grupo sanguíneo tienes?



A+

10 caracteres


----------



## Cormac (27 May 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué grupo sanguíneo tienes?



Preguntar por el grupo sanguíneo es como preguntar por el horóscopo.


----------



## PBA (27 May 2018)

Una duda que tengo. He estado a dieta baja en hidratos desde enero, no he probado pan ni dulces ni legumbre, alguna vez pude haberme pasado con las frutas. He perdido unos 23 kilos, me sobrarán 7 u 8. 

Lo que he tomado hace poco y voy a seguir tomando es helado de tarrina o bloque. Nata fresa, vainilla chocolate etc 

Un litro de helado de ese puede tener 1000 calorias más o menos y 120 gramos de azucar. Mi duda es si es menos perjudicial tomarse un helado de esos o un paquete de galletas con chocolate, por ejemplo. Yo creo que el helado al ser liquido debe ser menos malo que el paquete de galletas o bollos, etc con similares calorías.


----------



## fmc (27 May 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Una duda que tengo. He estado a dieta baja en hidratos desde enero, no he probado pan ni dulces ni legumbre, alguna vez pude haberme pasado con las frutas. He perdido unos 23 kilos, me sobrarán 7 u 8.
> 
> Lo que he tomado hace poco y voy a seguir tomando es helado de tarrina o bloque. Nata fresa, vainilla chocolate etc
> 
> Un litro de helado de ese puede tener 1000 calorias más o menos y 120 gramos de azucar. Mi duda es si es menos perjudicial tomarse un helado de esos o un paquete de galletas con chocolate, por ejemplo. Yo creo que el helado al ser liquido debe ser menos malo que el paquete de galletas o bollos, etc con similares calorías.



Yo creo que no merece la pena que te calientes tanto la cabeza. Has perdido 23Kg en 5 meses (demasiado rápido para mi gusto) y no te vendrá mal un descanso. 

Si no tienes problemas médicos, algún que otro helado no te va a hacer ningún daño. Puede que des un salto de un par de kilos por el agua retenida si te relajas, pero la vuelves a perder cuando vuelvas a comer más limpio. No es bueno volverse un talibán del azúcar tampoco.

Respecto a tu pregunta, tengo mis dudas. Que sea líquido es malo, se absorbe más rápido, y las galletas tienen su fibra. Por otro lado, un helado de calidad lleva una buena parte de grasa de la leche. Yo diría que el que sea más artesano...


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Yo creo que no merece la pena que te calientes tanto la cabeza. Has perdido 23Kg en 5 meses (demasiado rápido para mi gusto) y no te vendrá mal un descanso.
> 
> Si no tienes problemas médicos, algún que otro helado no te va a hacer ningún daño. Puede que des un salto de un par de kilos por el agua retenida si te relajas, pero la vuelves a perder cuando vuelvas a comer más limpio. No es bueno volverse un talibán del azúcar tampoco.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta, tengo mis dudas. Que sea líquido es malo, se absorbe más rápido, y las galletas tienen su fibra. Por otro lado, un helado de calidad lleva una buena parte de grasa de la leche. Yo diría que el que sea más artesano...



Este es el tipico problema de tiro en el estomago o tiro en el pie.

En realidad algun helado con su azucar y su grasa no deberia de suponer un problema. Si no tienes intolerancia a los lacteos mejor eso que la galleta (cereal+azucar).

Dicho esto el gran problema no es el helado en si, es que el azucar como ya hemos demostrado es adictiva. Te dejas llevar con un helado y al año estas pegandole al dulce y recuperas el peso perdido.

Es como si un exfumador dice, un cigarro no pasa nada...


----------



## fmc (27 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Este es el tipico problema de tiro en el estomago o tiro en el pie.
> 
> En realidad algun helado con su azucar y su grasa no deberia de suponer un problema. Si no tienes intolerancia a los lacteos mejor eso que la galleta (cereal+azucar).
> 
> ...



Cada uno tiene que valorar su nivel de adicción. Yo ya estoy cerca de mi peso ideal y me he tomado un descanso de unos meses en los que he subido 3-4Kg. Esos meses incluyen Navidades, comiendo mantecados, turrones y lo que se tercie. He bebido cerveza cuando me ha apetecido y me he tomado mi tostada de pan por las mañanas siempre que he querido (no significa que haya hecho todas estas cosas a diario). 

No se acaba el mundo, no me he desmadrado y he vuelto al peso anterior. De hecho, en 3-4 semanas con ayuno intermitente y limpio de pan y azúcar estoy 1-1.5Kg por debajo del mínimo marcado en 2017. A ver si me quito un pequeño cinturón de grasa para marcar el "six-pack" y me planto :fiufiu:

He tenido sobrepeso más de 20 años, desde que estaba en el instituto y paré de crecer. Lo peor es que creía que comía bien y no entendía por qué tenía sobrepeso haciéndolo bien y machacándome con el cardio (que se suponía que era lo que quema las grasas). Para mí lo importante ha sido entender el problema y como funciona el cuerpo. Ahí pasas a tener el control. Si alguien tiene un problema de adicción, es otro tema.


----------



## autsaider (27 May 2018)

Me compré una máquina casera que extrae aceite:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKex5v04jc4

Mi idea es comer aceite de coco comprado en la tienda y aceites diversos prensados en casa. Y sustituir las calorias de los carbos por las de la grasa. Voy a hacerlo durante un tiempo a ver que pasa.

Llevo ya dos días sin comer carbos. El segundo día tuve momentos que lo pasé fatal. Pero al llegar la noche ya estaba bien. Hoy empieza el tercero.

¿Hasta cuando duran los antojos de carbos? He leido que las primeras 2 o 3 semanas los antojos son muy gruesos. Luego ya se reduce y se vuelve llevable. Pero que algo de antojo siempre va a estar ahí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Cada uno tiene que valorar su nivel de adicción. Yo ya estoy cerca de mi peso ideal y me he tomado un descanso de unos meses en los que he subido 3-4Kg. Esos meses incluyen Navidades, comiendo mantecados, turrones y lo que se tercie. He bebido cerveza cuando me ha apetecido y me he tomado mi tostada de pan por las mañanas siempre que he querido (no significa que haya hecho todas estas cosas a diario).
> 
> No se acaba el mundo, no me he desmadrado y he vuelto al peso anterior. De hecho, en 3-4 semanas con ayuno intermitente y limpio de pan y azúcar estoy 1-1.5Kg por debajo del mínimo marcado en 2017. A ver si me quito un pequeño cinturón de grasa para marcar el "six-pack" y me planto :fiufiu:
> 
> He tenido sobrepeso más de 20 años, desde que estaba en el instituto y paré de crecer. Lo peor es que creía que comía bien y no entendía por qué tenía sobrepeso haciéndolo bien y machacándome con el cardio (que se suponía que era lo que quema las grasas). Para mí lo importante ha sido entender el problema y como funciona el cuerpo. Ahí pasas a tener el control. Si alguien tiene un problema de adicción, es otro tema.



Yo a los seis meses habia bajado a mi peso (-17 kilos) y me veia demasiado delgado.

Meti un bocata a la semana y se paro en seco la perdida de peso. Solo era ese pan a la semana y al paso del tiempo simplemente ni me apetecia y ahora pueden pasar meses sin tocarlo. Alguna salida.

Tambien me metia buenas cervezas el finde. En otros dos años gane lentamente 3-4 kilos, que casi no se notaban pero ahi estaban.

El ultimo año he dado una vuelta de tuerca y sin el bocata, algun dia mas de ayuno, y tirando mas de vino que de cerveza, he bajado de esos -17, estare en -20 del peso inicial.

El azucar esque ni queriendo puedo con el. Algun dulce navideño y me cae pesadisimo. El bocata no me sienta mal, pero al dia siguiente es una sensacion de hambre tonta que no me compensa.

Tu veras si puedes manejar esas pequeñas dispensas muy a menudo, pero si te apetecen demasiado mal sintoma. Acabas cayendo en el pienso sin darte cuenta.


----------



## fmc (27 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo a los seis meses habia bajado a mi peso (-17 kilos) y me veia demasiado delgado.
> 
> Meti un bocata a la semana y se paro en seco la perdida de peso. Solo era ese pan a la semana y al paso del tiempo simplemente ni me apetecia y ahora pueden pasar meses sin tocarlo. Alguna salida.
> 
> ...



A ver, a mí me ponen delante un dulce y un entrecot ... y me tiro a por el entrecot 

Otro "pecado" que cometo es comer en el trabajo, que no los sacas de arroz, patatas o pasta de acompañamiento... podría llevarme algo preparado o ayunar, que alguna vez lo hago, pero también hay otros aspectos a considerar como la comodidad o la socialización con los compañeros. 

Simplemente abogo por que no hace falta eliminar al 100% esos alimentos "prohibidos", solo ajustarlos al nivel de perdida/ganancia de peso que quieras. Por comer un día pasta no voy a entrar en una espiral de atiborramiento y ganancia de peso... al menos yo. Como he dicho antes, si tienes un problema de adicción, puede ser distinto.... cada cual es cada cual.

Yo he perdido una cantidad de peso similar a la tuya, pero en año y medio en lugar de seis meses. Era consciente de que podía perder más del Kg/mes que perdía, pero lo veía suficiente porque continuaba mes tras mes. Después de más de 20 años, uno más o menos no lo veo crítico. De hecho, lo veo un ritmo más sano que irse a 4-5Kg/mes, por lo menos para un simple sobrepeso. Entre otras cosas das tiempo a que la piel se reabsorba sobre la marcha.


----------



## 999999999 (27 May 2018)

Tener que perder 16-20 kg no es normal???

De qué pesos partíais??? 

Porque o bien antes comíais muy mal, o vuestro metabolismo era de quemar poco...

Yo es que creo que el ejercicio es la clave, si haces ejercicio puedes comer casi cualquier cosa y quemarlo...


----------



## fmc (27 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Tener que perder 16-20 kg no es normal???
> 
> De qué pesos partíais???
> 
> ...



Para que te hagas una idea, yo he llegado a estar sobre 116-117Kg para 1.93m hace unos años. "Instintivamente" ya quité el azúcar del café. Eso junto a dejar el pan en el almuerzo (porque vivo ahora en Alemania y no lo ponen, no por elección propia :rolleye: ) estaba estabilizado entre 106 y 108 (tengo un excel con pesos y ejercicio desde que compré un elíptico hace 4 años). 

Lo primero es que no era consciente del sobrepeso acumulado. Pensaba que con bajar a 100 ya iba sobrado, pero no te das cuenta de la cantidad de tocino acumulado hasta que te lo quitas.

Curiosamente me puse a investigar por un análisis que me dio el colesterol algo alto. Después entendí que el colesterol no era el problema, pero me sirvió par descubrir el blog del Dr. Fung y este hilo, por ejemplo. De ahí empecé a bajar constantemente (y mi mujer en paralelo). Mi peso esta mañana 90.6Kg.

Sobre el deporte... ya se ha comentado muchas veces aquí, pero yo lo tengo comprobado en mis propias carnes. Como digo, tengo un excel en el que he apuntado lo quemado en el elíptico de mi mujer y mío, y era totalmente independiente de como subía y bajaba el peso. De hecho, durante el tiempo que he perdido peso he estado haciendo menos deporte que antes


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Tener que perder 16-20 kg no es normal???
> 
> De qué pesos partíais???
> 
> ...



Mecc error... si comes mal y con la edad vas acumulando peso sin darte cuenta. Que no hay 'metabolismo de quemar poco', lo que hay es comer mal y resistencia a la insulina a peor con la edad.

Estoy hasta los huevos de ver a los tipicos runners que hacen mas kilometros que un hamster, piernas finas y barriga. Lo unico que se consigue con ejercicio es no llegar a ser obeso, pero se llega a sobrepesos bastante abultados. Tambien te puedo hablar de ciclistas con cierta edad de 200-300 km a la semana y unas barrigas indecentes en mi entorno mas cercano.

Siendo alto (1,86) pasas de los 100 kilos y no llegas a ser obeso pero vas con una sobrecarga de peso importante y la salud se resiente.

Cuando estaba en la cima de mi peso hacia bastante deporte cosa que ahora no y estoy en mi peso. Ya hemos dicho mil veces que el 90% es alimentacion y el 10% ejercicio. Lo de 'quemar' es una falsedad como la copa de un pino igual de falso que ls mierda del balance energetico como nos lo quieren colar.

Pd. No se porque flipas tanto cuando gordos de toda la vida (conozco varios) les sobran 30-40 kilos sin despeinarse. La cosa es darse cuenta a tiempo y poner los medios.


----------



## PBA (27 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Tener que perder 16-20 kg no es normal???
> 
> De qué pesos partíais???
> 
> ...



Yo llegue a pesar 102 kilos con 1,84. Ahora 79

Pero reconozco que comía mal y demasiado.

---------- Post added 27-may-2018 at 19:49 ----------




fmc dijo:


> Yo creo que no merece la pena que te calientes tanto la cabeza. Has perdido 23Kg en 5 meses (demasiado rápido para mi gusto) y no te vendrá mal un descanso.
> 
> Si no tienes problemas médicos, algún que otro helado no te va a hacer ningún daño. Puede que des un salto de un par de kilos por el agua retenida si te relajas, pero la vuelves a perder cuando vuelvas a comer más limpio. No es bueno volverse un talibán del azúcar tampoco.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta, tengo mis dudas. Que sea líquido es malo, se absorbe más rápido, y las galletas tienen su fibra. Por otro lado, un helado de calidad lleva una buena parte de grasa de la leche. Yo diría que el que sea más artesano...



Bueno en realidad quiero seguir perdiendo peso pero darme un capricho de vez en cuando. Seguiré sin tomar pan y harinas.

El "capricho" que me daba hasta ahora era comer una bolsa de frutos secos, pero no me dejaba la misma sensación que una tarrina de helado, aunque sea más sano.


----------



## Lausengier (27 May 2018)

Haciendo deporte solo pierdes peso cuando combinas series y tiradas largas y eres de los que quedas por delante corriendo, y aun así has de cuidar la dieta muy bien. Evidentemente a menos % de grasa corporal más corres pero creo que esa es la consecuencia y no la causa. Más mitocondrias y de mejor calidad más corres y es porque más te cuidas y entrenas, y por eso tienes un indice bajo de grasa corporal. No sé si me explico8:8:


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Haciendo deporte solo pierdes peso cuando combinas series y tiradas largas y eres de los que quedas por delante corriendo, y aun así has de cuidar la dieta muy bien. Evidentemente a menos % de grasa corporal más corres pero creo que esa es la consecuencia y no la causa. Más mitocondrias y de mejor calidad más corres y es porque más te cuidas y entrenas, y por eso tienes un indice bajo de grasa corporal. No sé si me explico8:8:



El deporte es bueno, sano y necesario pero bastante inútil en cuanto a pérdida de peso.
90% alimentación
10% entreno

Los de combinar series, tiradas largas.. es algo que nos hemos inventado los entrenadores para dar valor a lo que hacemos, pero mientras respetes un ABC, a nivel deportivo, es fácil estar fuerte y tonificado. 
Para lo demás, alimentación.

Lo de correr más , depende de lo que consideres tú.
Correr más es sprintar como Usain Bolt? (4-5% de grasa)
Correr más es hacer maratones como Haile Gebrselassie? (8% de grasa)

El cuerpo de un maratoniano necesita más grasa puesto que sus entrenos son largos y se prepara para los 42 kms. Y la grasa es una fuente muy eficiente y eficaz de energía.
Un velocista de 100 mts, no necesita grasa. Sus entrenos son cortos y explosivos. No necesita almacenar.
A partir de ahí, cada cual que decida su entreno:
1 hora trote a ritmo medio.
10 sprints de 100 mts, dejando 45 segundos de recuperación entre series.

Que cada uno piense a lo que está adaptado su especie durante los últimos millones de años y que lo adapte a su realidad.

Dicho esto, repito; alimentación. No hay más que ver una maratón popular y la de obesos que la corren. Con tiempos aceptables eso sí, pero obesos.


----------



## zapatitos (28 May 2018)

Bueno pues tengo los resultados ya de mi última analítica donde ha habido cambios bastante significativos.

Antes de nada diré que llevo desde septiembre del año pasado con cambios en mi alimentación y mi entreno. Hace un tiempo probé el 16/8 y la experiencia no resultó muy buena y lo tuve que dejar, así que decidí acudir a un especialista en deporte y nutrición, explicarle lo que quería y que él me diseñara tanto la nutrición como el entrenamiento.

AVISO. Esto va a ser un tocho pero puede ser interesante tanto para los que hagan deporte como para los que no.

*ENTRENAMIENTO*

Normalmente siempre he entrenado como un powelifting osease entrenamiento basado en la fuerza y movimientos básicos con muy pocas repeticiones, etc. Ahora tengo dos días de Entrenamiento de Fuerza (5-6 repeticiones) y tres días de Hipertrofia (8-20 repeticiones)

Ya no bajo jamás de 5 repeticiones, según el especialista eso es totalmente incompatible con el tipo de alimentación que llevo ahora y que después detallaré.

Los días de Entrenamiento de Fuerza hago ciclos de cuatros semanas. La primera al 80% de intensidad, segunda al 85% tercera al 90% y en la cuarta intento superar el 100%. Los días de hipertrofia siempre son al 80% de intensidad.

También salgo dos días a correr, un día 30 minutos ritmo conversacional y el otro 30 minutos tipo fartlek (cambios de rimo, sprints, etc etc)

*ALIMENTACION*

Ahora he pasado a hacer un 20/4 osease que estoy 20 horas sin comer y una ventana de 4 horas donde me alimento.

Hago dos "comidas" diarias y lo pongo entre comillas porque a la primera practicamente ni se le puede llamar comida 

*1ª Comida* - Un poco antes de entrenar tomo un batido con:

*- 25 gr de concentrado de proteina de suero sabor neutro.
- 7 gr de BCAA.
- 10 de cacao en polvo natural.
- un poco de café de tueste natural.
- 5 gr de aceite de oliva.
- Canela a mi gusto.*

No puedo tomar nada sólido ya que según el especialista eso interfiere en el entrenamiento. Eso ya de por si es un gran cambio para mí porque yo antes de entrenar siempre comía algo sólido una o dos horas antes pero según me explicó él eso es contraproducente porque comer algo sólido puede limitar el rendimiento más que aumentarlo. Nunca se termina de aprender.

Según el especialista esto crea un piquillo de insulina que es interesante para el entrenamiento posterior y que no es perjudicial por las horas que lleva el cuerpo en ayunos. Los BCAA ayudan a crear ese piquillo de insulina ya que la leucina es bastante insulínica.

*2ª Comida después del entreno*

Aquí también ha habido cambios significantes. Yo ya antes no le hacía ascos a las grasas y tampoco tomaba tanta proteina comparado con otras personas que practicaban entrenamiento de fuerza (2 gr como mucho por kilo de peso corporal limpio) ni tantos carbohidratos (de 100 a 200 gr según el día) pero el especialista me ha hecho algunos cambios que detallaré:

- 1.6 gr de proteina por kilo de peso corporal limpio. Según el especialista no hace falta tomar más porque jamás la sintetizaremos ni yo ni nadie de una forma natural y sana. Carne, huevos, queso, etc etc hasta llegar a esa cantidad.

- 0,6 gr de carbohidratos por kilo de peso corporal para rellenar el glucógeno que en mi caso son unos 55-60 gr combinando glucosa y fructosa. Normalmente una pieza de fruta y un poco de patata, boniato o alguna legumbre. Arroz que antes lo tomaba sin problemas antes o después ahora tampoco.

- Verduras siempre he comido muchas y ahora las sigo comiendo. Un plato de acelgas, espinacas o cualquier tipo de verdura que necesita cocción y un bol de ensalada con verduras y hortalizas que se pueden comer crudas (tomate, pimiento, cebolla, calabacín, pepino, lechuga, etc etc) unos 600 gr de esta ensalada me suelo comer más el plato de verduras cocidas.

- Grasas antes no tenía ningún problema en comerlas y ahora todavía menos, morcillas, chorizos, pieles, vísceras, callos, frutos secos etc etc están a la orden del día.

- Leche bebía ya poca pero ahora me la ha quitado del todo. No he notado nada diferente de beber una poca a no beberla pero él dice que tiene muchas desventajas y yo tengo motivos para creerle.

- Copos de avena tampoco tomo ya, más que porque sea mala porque son pocos carbohidratos los que puedo comer, tengo que elegir y antes que la aventa prefiero cosas como las patatas o las judías 

- Los domingos sigo con la paella, tortilla de patatas y croquetas a tutiplén eso no lo perdono.

- Antes no tomaba nada de procesados, productos azucarados, conservas etc etc y ahora tampoco, eso no ha cambiado.

Dicho esto ahora paso a los resultados de la analítica. El especialista me ha estado haciendo análisis pero le pedí que no me dijera resultados porque quería ir a los de las SS con el misterio. Pongo el resultado de los análisis de las SS que me dieron ayer con los resultados del último que me hice en las SS en Marzo de 2017.

----------------------------*2017*-------------*2018*

Colesterol Total---------- *217*--------------*193*
LDL------------------------*131* -------------*119,6*
HDL -----------------------*65* ---------------*63*
Triglicéridos---------------*55* -------------- *52*
Glucosa -------------------*84* -------------- *84*

Resumiendo, con mi nuevo método de alimentación me ha bajado por primera vez en mi vida el colesterol total de 200, me ha bajado el LDL, la glucosa sigue como siempre, el HDL practicamente también y los Triglicéridos que ya los tenía bajos han bajado otro poquitín más. 

Esto con una alimentación donde como algo más de grasas que anteriormente y me baso más en morcillas, chorizos, vísceras y otras cosas consideras altamente perjudiciales para la salud que antes que las comía pero menos a menudo ya que como digo seguía otro método distinto de entrenamiento y por tanto de nutrición.

Cada cual que saque sus propias conclusiones que yo ya las tengo bastante claras.

Ahora voy con los inconvenientes que también los tiene al menos para mí:

- He tenido que bajar un 10-15% los pesos que manejaba antes. Aunque como no voy a competir en esto, una vez mentalizado es más una ventaja que una desventaja ya que mi reto actual es volver a manejar los pesos que manejaba antes, lo cual lo consigas o no es una motivación más.

- No puedo hacer Repeticiones Máximas que era lo que más me gustaba porque en eso la pérdida de nivel si que resulta desmotivadora, se pierde muchísima potencia y explosividad alimentándose así. Tal vez algún día vuelva a hacerlas cuando me acostumbre del todo a esto pero ni soñar con manejar los pesos anteriores porque eso es algo utópico, tan utópico como intentar manejar los mismos pesos que manejaba cuando era competidor. Así es la vida.

Tampoco es que me haya pillado todo esto por sorpresa porque ya lo sabía.

- Por otro lado, a niveles de moderada intensidad o intensidad moderada-alta rindo bastante mejor que antes. Entrenando al 80-85% de mi capacidad voy como una moto y sería capaz de estar todo el día entrenando así.
Tampoco es que me haya pillado de sorpresa porque tu organismo se habitua a utilizar grasas como energía y por tanto se eleva el umbral donde el organismo ya necesita glucosa para rendir. Si antes lo tenía ya elevado por años de práctica deportiva pues ahora lo habré elevado aún más. El problema como ya digo me viene cuando supero ese umbral y mi organismo demanda glucosa, ahí me hundo. Aunque es cuestión de saber tus límites y mentalizarse, como todo.

*RESUMEN*

En cuestión de rendimiento deportivo mi conclusión es que este cambio de alimentación no ha sido precisamente el más adecuado. Rindo peor que antes cuando voy a tope y eso es bastante evidente.

Por contra en cuestión de salud y bienestar el cambio de alimentación si me parece que ha sido bastante adecuado. Si antes ya tenía en mi día a día un bienestar general lo de ahora lo supera y con creces.

Como para mí ahora prima más la salud que el rendimiento deportivo pues lo tengo bastante clarinete lo que voy a seguir haciendo, los demás ellos sabrán que ya son mayorcitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno pues tengo los resultados ya de mi última analítica donde ha habido cambios bastante significativos.
> 
> Antes de nada diré que llevo desde septiembre del año pasado con cambios en mi alimentación y mi entreno. Hace un tiempo probé el 16/8 y la experiencia no resultó muy buena y lo tuve que dejar, así que decidí acudir a un especialista en deporte y nutrición, explicarle lo que quería y que él me diseñara tanto la nutrición como el entrenamiento.
> 
> ...



Interesante, y un compendio de todo lo que hemos ido comentado. Siempre es bueno ver datos de campo.

Por lo que veo estas haciendo practicamente una dieta cetogenica. Adaptate a tope y yo te diria que pasado unos meses hagas un pequeño cambio (si tu quieres), mete un poco mas de hidratos de absorcion lenta.

He visto que pones que son unos 50 gr de hidratos al dia y para una cetogenica esta bien, pero se pueden meter hasta unos cien gramos de fuentes limpias y puede (ojo solo puede) que te de el pico de rendimiento que echas en falta.

Yo llego a diario a los 100 gr solo con verduras, frutos secos y algunos dias (no todos) tuberculos (boniatos, zanahorias, chirivias...) o calabaza. Como muchisimos frutos secos, tienes algunos con mas de 20 gr/100. Los normales (almendras, nueces, pipas, etc) estan por debajo de 10gr, que no esta mal.

Ya veras como evolucionas con esta semicetogenica y tu actividad deportiva.

Un saludo

Pd. es relevante el dato de que a mas grasa menos colesterol en sangre.


----------



## Panko21 (28 May 2018)

Con cuanto tiempo y cuabta cantidad harias una recarga de cara a un partido de baloncesto/futbol/balonmano?


----------



## zapatitos (28 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Interesante, y un compendio de todo lo que hemos ido comentado. Siempre es bueno ver datos de campo.
> 
> Por lo que veo estas haciendo practicamente una dieta cetogenica. Adaptate a tope y yo te diria que pasado unos meses hagas un pequeño cambio (si tu quieres), mete un poco mas de hidratos de absorcion lenta.
> 
> ...



Lo del colesterol, triglicéridos y demás a mí me ha dejado bastante asombrado porque claro, yo no soy uno que acaba de comenzar quiero decir que llevo comiendo lo mejor que puedo y haciendo deporte muchísimos años. Y no era tampoco un grasofóbico porque sin llegar a la que comeis por aquí no le hacía ni mucho menos ascos. Haciendo un cálculo así por encima no bajaría del 40% de grasa normalmente.

O sea que lo que he hecho en realidad (o lo que ha hecho mi médico para ser justos con él) ha sido sustituir esos 100-150 gr de carbohidratos que solía tomar según entrenara y el medio gramo más por kilo que tomaba de proteinas por más grasas. Y adecuarme mi entrenamiento a ese tipo de nutrición que también lo ha echo él y no ha sido cosa mía.

Y con solo eso el cambio ha sido grande. Y hay que fijarse también en que la diferencia entre la suma del LDL y el HDL con el Colesterol Total también ha bajado a la mitad que se supone que ese es el colesterol VLDL osease el malo de verdad.

Yo cuando lo hice no fué con ánimo de mejorar porque lo creía difícil sino por curiosidad y ni loco me esperaba unos resultados así.

Sobre la dieta, el médico me calculó los carbohidratos según mi nivel de rendimiento y mis objetivos. Ya parto desde una base deportiva alta osease que a una intensidad alta mi gasto energético es menor que la de muchos.

Por las pruebas que me hizo con esos carbohidratos y entrenando alrededor del 80-85% yo no entro en cetosis en los seis días que los consumo a ese nivel. Como el séptimo es el día en que le doy fuerte a la paella, tortilla de patatas y croquetas caseras, vuelvo a recargarme a tope de glucógeno y evito así el peligro de los que hacen deporte con una dieta lowcarb osease ir agotando poco a poco las reservas y la capacidad de acumular el glucógeno.

Yo con 0,6 gr tengo suficiente para evitar ese peligro, otros necesitarán 0,4, 1 gr....eso ya depende de tu capacidad deportiva.

Sobre evolucionar y volver a rendir cada vez más pues me imagino que será así según me vaya adaptando pero una vez asimilado lo de ir normalmente un poco "más tranquilo" pues en el fondo me da igual porque para mí las ventajas que he obtenido superan en mucho a los inconvenientes.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (29 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Preguntar por el grupo sanguíneo es como preguntar por el horóscopo.



Creo que no. Parece que hay ciertas correlaciones entre la adaptación a digerir ciertos alimentos y el grupo sanguíneo y otras cosas. Es un asunto pendiente del que tengo que investigar.

Un médico naturista, gracias al cual me libré del acné en la adolescencia, así lo afirmaba.

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 02:04 ----------




Tico dijo:


> Me compré una máquina casera que extrae aceite



¿Cuánto te ha costado?


----------



## autsaider (29 May 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Cuánto te ha costado?



673,40€ en Conasi


----------



## 999999999 (29 May 2018)

angek dijo:


> Offtopiqueando un poquino, acabo de ver esta imagen en el internet ése:
> V



Eres un crack colgando imágenes.


----------



## angek (29 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Eres un crack colgando imágenes.



Yeah. 

Tumblr y Calópez han sido rivales desde la mili. 

Lo borro pa no ensuciar.


----------



## Cormac (29 May 2018)

Si tomarse como comida diariamente un batido de BCCA en sustituto de una comida real no es comer procesado, que baje dios y lo vea.
Por otra parte me parece que has mejorado bastante a la barbaridad que te metias diariamente y donde te puse estudios que te lo demostraba en animales y se intuía que en humanos también sucedía.
Ya no voy a entrar en el "tonito" de autoridad que dejas, como si los demás fueran subnormales por no hacer lo que tú haces, porque ya estamos acostumbrados.
Como cuando de joven te metias de todo, y luego como lo dejaste pues que listo que soy.
Luego estábamos los que nunca hemos fumado y no sabemos lo que es fumarse un porro (en mi caso mis amigos eran porreros) porque desde adolescente ya sabía que era mierda, pero claro como siempre Zapatitos es el listo. Dentro de un par de años vendrá con el rollo que tomar batidos de protes o de BCCA es una mierda y que mejor comerse un entrecot y el que lo tome allá con su salud, pero esa es otra historia.
Saludos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 May 2018)

¿Alguien ha utilizando creatina? ¿Vale la pena? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (29 May 2018)

Zapatitos dijo:


> ----------------------------2017-------------2018
> 
> Colesterol Total---------- 217--------------193
> LDL------------------------131 -------------119,6
> ...



Como mejora me parece bastante mediocre.

A poco que cuides tu alimentación bajas más el colesterol total


----------



## Cormac (29 May 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha utilizando creatina? ¿Vale la pena?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Es el suplemento mas estudiado, el mas seguro y el único que tomaría, pero tiene un "pero" que hace que lo deseche y es la pérdida del pelo de la cabeza.
No está claro del todo, pero se cree que el que es propenso a perderlo, tomar creatina acelera el proceso.
Entiendo que haces musculación cuando hablas de la creatina, aunque en ancianos también tiene mejoras en habilidades cognitivas.
Si te interesa te busco algún estudio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Como mejora me parece bastante mediocre.
> 
> A poco que cuides tu alimentación bajas más el colesterol total



Eso suponiendo que tener el colesterol total mas bajo que ese nivel fuese mas sano, que va a ser que no.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Es el suplemento mas estudiado, el mas seguro y el único que tomaría, pero tiene un "pero" que hace que lo deseche y es la pérdida del pelo de la cabeza.
> No está claro del todo, pero se cree que el que es propenso a perderlo, tomar creatina acelera el proceso.
> Entiendo que haces musculación cuando hablas de la creatina, aunque en ancianos también tiene mejoras en habilidades cognitivas.
> Si te interesa te busco algún estudio.



Quiero bajar más peso y estoy pensando en algún suplemento. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (29 May 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Quiero bajar más peso y estoy pensando en algún suplemento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Ghee, aceite de coco, aguacate.
Hinchate a ellos y adelgazaras.


----------



## Cormac (29 May 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Quiero bajar más peso y estoy pensando en algún suplemento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Te he buscado el estudio que te he comentado antes. Hay otros con otros beneficios. Cuando sea abuelo y me la pele perder mi cabello me plantearé tomarla. No a todo el mundo le afecta la pérdida de cabello, depende de si estás predispuesto para ello. Si eres un "frentemono" con el pelo fuerte no creo que te afecte. Si ya estás "pelado" pues lo mismo.
Use of creatine in the elderly and evidence for effects on cognitive function in young and old. - PubMed - NCBI




Rauxa dijo:


> Ghee, aceite de coco, aguacate.
> Hinchate a ellos y adelgazaras.



Muy bien. Si me como un plato diario de arroz de primero con patatas hervidas cocinado todo con aceite de coco y ghee y de fruta aguacates (no me vengas otra vez con que comiendo medio aguacate te hinchas), ¿adelgazaré o no?
Lo que te hará adelgazar es no comer hidratos.
En cuanto al otro, si quieres pasar a otra fase, partiendo de que ya tienes un peso óptimo, te toca déficit calórico, (no confundir con una hipocalórica), recortando hidratos. Haz además pesas para "enviarle el mensaje" a tu cuerpo de que necesitas el músculo, porque sino será de lo primero que se pula.
Te estoy hablando de moverte en en grasa corporal de un sólo dígito o cercano a él.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 May 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha utilizando creatina? ¿Vale la pena?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



La creatina no ayuda a la pérdida de grasa.

EGCG+Cafeína manda


----------



## zapatitos (29 May 2018)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> *¿Alguien ha utilizando creatina? ¿Vale la pena?*



En deportes explosivos de corta duración como halterofilia, powerlifting, sprints, lanzamientos y similares si puede servir de ayuda, en deportes de larga duración no sirve para nada.

En culturismo se utiliza mucho pero tampoco sirve de gran cosa si se entrenan series largas y lentas, si se entrena con movimientos explosivos y rápidos si puede servir ya que aumenta la fuerza de contracción y la velocidad del movimiento.

Resumiendo, si buscas mejorar lo que levantas por ejemplo en press de banca o peso muerto la creatina puede ayudarte, si haces entrenamientos más basados a la hipertrofia o para resistencia (carreras lartas, bicicleta, etc etc) en mi opinión es tirar el dinero.

Tomar creatina puede inhibir la producción endógena de creatina y por tanto al dejar de consumirla sufrir el consiguiente bajón de rendimiento.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-may-2018 at 23:35 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> *Como mejora me parece bastante mediocre.
> 
> A poco que cuides tu alimentación bajas más el colesterol total*



Esa es tu opinión y muy respetable, ya dije que cada cual sacara sus conclusiones que yo ya saqué las mías. Eso es mera información de como me ha ido nada más 

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (29 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Te he buscado el estudio que te he comentado antes. Hay otros con otros beneficios. Cuando sea abuelo y me la pele perder mi cabello me plantearé tomarla. No a todo el mundo le afecta la pérdida de cabello, depende de si estás predispuesto para ello. Si eres un "frentemono" con el pelo fuerte no creo que te afecte. Si ya estás "pelado" pues lo mismo.
> Use of creatine in the elderly and evidence for effects on cognitive function in young and old. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> 
> ...



Añade un más aceite de coco, ghee y aguacates y quita arroz y patata.
La insulina la tendrás inhibida, se libera el glucagón y de ahí que empieces a quemar grasa.

Es algo hormonal, pero los hay que se empeñan en ir contando calorías.


----------



## 999999999 (30 May 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión y muy respetable, ya dije que cada cual sacara sus conclusiones que yo ya saqué las mías. Eso es mera información de como me ha ido nada más
> 
> Saludos.



Es que lo vendes como si fuera la polla

Yo baje de 210 a 175 simplemente reduciendo lácteos...

El resto de valores son normales a poco que te cuides un poco


----------



## zapatitos (30 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *Es que lo vendes como si fuera la polla
> 
> Yo baje de 210 a 175 simplemente reduciendo lácteos...
> 
> El resto de valores son normales a poco que te cuides un poco*




No se trata de reducir el colesterol total y veo que no has entendido nada como te suele suceder. El Colesterol Total no significa practicamente nada porque puedes tener un Colesterol Total de 175 y estar completamente enfermo y puedes tener un Colesterol Total de 250 y estar completamente sano. Lo que importa es como se complementan las demás lecturas con el Colesterol Total.

Pero bueno valoraré la opinión del médico y por supuesto también valoraré la tuya.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Añade un más aceite de coco, ghee y aguacates y quita arroz y patata.
> La insulina la tendrás inhibida, se libera el glucagón y de ahí que empieces a quemar grasa.
> 
> Es algo hormonal, pero los hay que se empeñan en ir contando calorías.



Que sí, que sí... pero que casualidad, que después de decenas de paginas hablando de las calorías, vienes y nos cuentas de que para por fin llegar a tener un 13% de grasa corporal es gracias al haber metido ayunos intermitentes. Y no me digas que no has bajado las calorías de antes a ahora, que podría ser, pero la tendencia es de no poder comer tanto en dos veces que en tres.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 00:58 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> En deportes explosivos de corta duración como halterofilia, powerlifting, sprints, lanzamientos y similares si puede servir de ayuda, en deportes de larga duración no sirve para nada.



Aunque esté orientada a la fuerza, también tiene beneficios de recuperación en atletas de larga distancia.

The effect of creatine supplementation upon inflammatory and muscle soreness markers after a 30km race. - PubMed - NCBI

El cuerpo humano cuando suplementas con crratina cesa de producirla, pero no está demostrado que cuando la dejas el cuerpo ya no la vuelve a producir. Aunque como todos los suplementos te recomiendo prudencia. No la tomaría por largos periodos de tiempo.


----------



## Rauxa (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Que sí, que sí... pero que casualidad, que después de decenas de paginas hablando de las calorías, vienes y nos cuentas de que para por fin llegar a tener un 13% de grasa corporal es gracias al haber metido ayunos intermitentes. Y no me digas que no has bajado las calorías de antes a ahora, que podría ser, pero la tendencia es de no poder comer tanto en dos veces que en tres.



Para bajar el % de grasa hay 2 claves:
- Reducir los hidratos refinados.
- Aplicar ayunos intermitentes, con lo cual, no estamos comiendo todo el día (cosa que yo hacía) y empezamos a ser más sensibles a la insulina y a bajar nuestra hiperinsulinemia.

Yo pesaba 84 kgs. Empecé a dejar los refinados y me puse a 76.
Y con los ayunos he bajados a los 70-71.
El ayuno me ha ayudado a ser más sensible a la insulina.

Yo nunca he contado lo que ingiero. Pero:
Lo que comía antes:
- Vaso de leche con cereales
- Media mañana: bocadillo
-Comida: plato pasta + carne + yogurt o flan
- Merienda: cualquier guarrería
- Cena: verdura, pescado, fruta.

Y era normal que entre horas, además fuera picando galletas, chuche o alguna mierda de esas. 

Lo que he comido hoy.
Ayuno hasta las 14 horas.
Comida: mientras me la preparaba iba picando:
- Olivas + ghee con nueces. Creo que fueron unas 5 nueces enteras rebañadas con ghee. Algún anacardo que me quedaba en una bandeja y 1/4 de fuet. Mi familia es carnicera así que el embutido es de calidad.
Ensalada: 1 tomate grande + 1 aguacate + 1 zanahoria + media cebolla + pipas tostadas + pasas + nueces. 
6 trozos de panceta
Mandarina.

Cena: 
Tortilla de 2 huevos de ajos tiernos + setas al ajillo. Unos 100 gramos de nata sin azúcar + 2 onzas de choco negro. 
Normalmente me tomo la bandeja entera de nata (250 gramos), pero ya no podía más. Imagino que lo que he picado antes de la comida, me ha pasado "factura".

No soy de contar nada, así que te diría que ahora como más calorías pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado. Alguien experto en el conteo de calorías, si me puede decir en estos 2 ejemplos las calorías ingeridas me harías un favor. 

Antes era de panecitos, macarrones, kellogs... y siempre iba con hambre, pero me tenía que contener para no hincharme más de lo que ya estaba.
Leche con cereales y tenía que poner el freno pq me comería toda la caja de los kellogs, a media mañana me tomaría 2 bocadillos y 3 croissants si me los ponías delante. Me comía un plato de macarrones con su salsa y carnecita y me podría haber comida 3... y así todo. Era una continua lucha para privarme de comer más.

Ahora, me hincho. Como hasta el "fallo". Hasta reventar. Mentalmente para mi es muy importante. Iba picando mis olivas, mi ghee, mis nueces, 1 aguacate entero, mis 6 trozos de panceta... hasta decir basta.
Tan harto, que he retrasado mi hora de la cena. La tortilla bien, pero he cocinado menos setas de lo que en mi sería normal y la nata ahí se ha quedado. 

Esa sensación de comer por tu hambre, de comer hasta saciarte en cada comida y aún así, adelgazar y ganar músculo, no tiene precio.


----------



## hanns (30 May 2018)

Buenas noches, me gustaría plantear una pregunta importante, ¿es cierto que, en función de como sea tu sistema nervioso, puede que las grasas no ayudan a adelgazar como dice Frank Suárez que ocurre con los que tienen el sistema nervioso excitado a diferencia del sistema nervioso pasivo?


----------



## qbit (30 May 2018)

hanns dijo:


> Buenas noches, me gustaría plantear una pregunta importante, ¿es cierto que, en función de como sea tu sistema nervioso, puede que las grasas no ayudan a adelgazar como dice Frank Suárez que ocurre con los que tienen el sistema nervioso excitado a diferencia del sistema nervioso pasivo?



Mmm, creo que no dice eso, sino, según lo que creo recordar, que una alimentación cárnica a unos les sienta bien (como al mismo Frank Suárez) mientras que otra gente necesita una alimentación más vegetariana (como su esposa).

El círculo vicioso de comer hidratos de carbono refinados - pico de insulina - hambre -comer hidratos de carbono lo explica muy bien en uno de sus vídeos, y que para adelgazar no se puede comer muchos hidraos de carbono. De ahí que proponga las dietas 2 x 1 y 3 x 1. También combatir la cándida para facilitar librarse de la adicción al azúcar y mejorar el sistema inmune para combatir a la cándida.


----------



## hanns (30 May 2018)

No sé de qué hablas, para los excitados Frank Suárez recomienda evitar carnes rojas y pescado azul pero para susutiturlos por la carne blanca y el pescado blanco, lo que sí insiste mucho es en que no coman grasa, vuelve a comprobar sus videos si no me crees . Yo planteo la pregunta porque aquí todos hablan de que la grasa adelgaza como verdad incuestionable para todo el mundo, y Frank Suárez no es un procereales, no es sospechoso de eso,por eso planteo esta duda para ver si a Frank Suárez hay algo que se le escapa en sus teorías.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Para bajar el % de grasa hay 2 claves:
> - Reducir los hidratos refinados.
> - Aplicar ayunos intermitentes, con lo cual, no estamos comiendo todo el día (cosa que yo hacía) y empezamos a ser más sensibles a la insulina y a bajar nuestra hiperinsulinemia.
> 
> ...



Ufff, que cansino.
Come hidratos a saco como patatas, avena, arroz o similares a saco y me cuentas si bajas de peso o subes.
La prueba que las calorías cuentan es que hasta que no te saltas una comida diaria, no te libras de la grasa mas rebelde.
Me canso ya de discutir. A mí no me la cuelas. Mira que has dado por culo durante meses metiendo Danoninos ), Kellogs y similares con calzador, para después de meses (años?) resulta que no, que todavía te sobraban para estar bien 5 ó 6 kilos, y que casualidad que los pierdes cuando te saltas una comida diaria de las tres que hacías (déficit calorico)
Por cierto, ya te puedes pillar un buen mumtivitaminico porque en esa comida a largo plazo te van a faltar.
En fin, que todo lo lleváis al extremo. Nada balanceada.


----------



## autsaider (30 May 2018)

Se reclama a los paleodietistas en este hilo: ¿Entendí bien la paleodieta?


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Ufff, que cansino.
> Come hidratos a saco como patatas, avena, arroz o similares a saco y me cuentas si bajas de peso o subes.
> La prueba que las calorías cuentan es que hasta que no te saltas una comida diaria, no te libras de la grasa mas rebelde.
> Me canso ya de discutir. A mí no me la cuelas. Mira que has dado por culo durante meses metiendo Danoninos ), Kellogs y similares con calzador, para después de meses (años?) resulta que no, que todavía te sobraban para estar bien 5 ó 6 kilos, y que casualidad que los pierdes cuando te saltas una comida diaria de las tres que hacías (déficit calorico)
> ...



Yo si tengo muchos datos de mi primera epoca contando calorias y las he colgado varias veces.

Asi sin numeros perdi 17 kilos con una media de 2.000 cal y 1/3 de cada macro y para no adelgazar mas el unico cambio que hice fue un bocata a la semana y otro patatas. Ya te sumare lo que supone eso en calorias en una puta SEMANA. Ya te adelanto que una mierda.

Pues ese cambio solo supone que subi 2-3 kilos donde me veia bien. Ten en cuenta que algo se nota a nivel de piel la perdida de peso y pare donde me parecio bien.

Dicho esto el cansino eres tu cuando aqui hablamos la mayoria de que veniamos de un gran SOBREPESO. El tema del afine que son 2-3 kilos arriba o abajo es una mierda comparada con lo que estamos hablando.

Yo AUTOMATICAMENTE subo de peso si meto mas patata, arroz, zumo y por supuesto pan, a IGUALES CALORIAS.

El ayuno se hace por ciertas ventajas hormonales que ya hemos explicado. Yo ultimamente combino uno o dos dias de ayuno 20/4 con una comida MUY FUERTE uno o dos dias semana, el resto de dias siempre 16/8. Y dos dias de comer mucho muchisimo por encima de las 3000 cal.

La suma de la semana te aseguro que no hay bajada de calorias. La ventaja metabolica para mi es clave. Lo he comprobado tomandome niveles de azucar en sangre, he mejorado mi resistencia a la insulina DRAMATICAMENTE. 

Esto ultimo me ha afinado a la baja 2-3 kilos no el conteo calorico.

Ahora vas y lo cascas...

Pd. Error la media era de 2500 han sido las prisas.


----------



## Rauxa (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Ufff, que cansino.
> Come hidratos a saco como patatas, avena, arroz o similares a saco y me cuentas si bajas de peso o subes.
> La prueba que las calorías cuentan es que hasta que no te saltas una comida diaria, no te libras de la grasa mas rebelde.
> Me canso ya de discutir. A mí no me la cuelas. Mira que has dado por culo durante meses metiendo Danoninos ), Kellogs y similares con calzador, para después de meses (años?) resulta que no, que todavía te sobraban para estar bien 5 ó 6 kilos, y que casualidad que los pierdes cuando te saltas una comida diaria de las tres que hacías (déficit calorico)
> ...



Creo que el que no entiendo nada eres tu. Ya comi en su dia a saco patats, arrox, avena.. y no resulto. El problema es que con ese tipo de comida se hace imposible ayunar. El entorno hormonal lo complica. Pero tu ahi no entras.

Por cieto, que tipo de carencias vitaminicas voy a tener si no como ni pan ni macarrones? ienso:


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Creo que el que no entiendo nada eres tu. Ya comi en su dia a saco patats, arrox, avena.. y no resulto. El problema es que con ese tipo de comida se hace imposible ayunar. El entorno hormonal lo complica. Pero tu ahi no entras.
> 
> Por cieto, que tipo de carencias vitaminicas voy a tener si no como ni pan ni macarrones? ienso:



Que Cormac se enroque en el tema calorias con las pruebas que hemos dado ya es triste.

...pero que diga chorradas como la de las vitaminas en dietas altisimas en verdura y grasas (mucha vitamina es liposoluble). 
Eso ya es de ser un troll anumerico.


----------



## zapatitos (30 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Que Cormac se enroque en el tema calorias con las pruebas que hemos dado ya es triste.
> 
> ...pero que diga chorradas como la de las vitaminas en dietas altisimas en verdura y grasas (mucha vitamina es liposoluble).
> Eso ya es de ser un troll anumerico.*



Ayer me cené una ensalada de casi tres cuartos de kilo de tomate, pepino, lechuga, cebolla, pimientos y calabacín, todo crudo y de buena calidad (no mercadonas y similares)

Más una patata cocida, un buen trozo de melón, un buen plato de magro, tres morcillas, tres chorizos, queso, un trozo de tocino, aceite de oliva y una crema de cacao con semillas de lino, de chía y frutos secos naturales.

Pero se me olvidó comerme la barra de pan correspondiente así que hoy me noto muy falto de vitaminas :XX:

Saludos.


----------



## Clavisto (30 May 2018)

¿El calabacín puede comerse crudo? Tenía entendido que no


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Creo que el que no entiendo nada eres tu. Ya comi en su dia a saco patats, arrox, avena.. y no resulto. El problema es que con ese tipo de comida se hace imposible ayunar. El entorno hormonal lo complica. Pero tu ahi no entras.
> 
> Por cieto, que tipo de carencias vitaminicas voy a tener si no como ni pan ni macarrones? ienso:



En ese menú comes una mierda de verduras y una mandarina. Vamos así lo entiendo yo.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 13:38 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que Cormac se enroque en el tema calorias con las pruebas que hemos dado ya es triste.
> 
> ...pero que diga chorradas como la de las vitaminas en dietas altisimas en verdura y grasas (mucha vitamina es liposoluble).
> Eso ya es de ser un troll anumerico.



Pero a qué llamas tú a dieta alta en verduras al menú que ha puesto Rauxa? Si eso es una low carb de libro.
Venga troll. Te reto a colgar otra vez una foto, que es donde se ve la realidad. Que en internet puedo decir que estoy mazado, pero en una foto es cuando se ve la realidad. Ah! Ahí ya callas, o las excusas de siempre.
Ya soltaste que bajaste limpio 10 kilos de grasa y aumentaste músculo sin hacer deporte. Cualquiera que sepa un mínimo de fitness sabrá que es MENTIRA. Lo de que has cambiado de fenotipoo ::, ya no lo comento, porque da vergüenza ajena y no merece la pena.




zapatitos dijo:


> Ayer me cené una ensada de casi tres cuartos de kilo de tomate, pepino, lechuga, cebolla, pimientos y calabacín, todo crudo y de buena calidad (no mercadonas y similares)
> 
> Más una patata cocida, un buen trozo de melón, un buen plato de magro, tres morcillas, tres chorizos, queso, un trozo de tocino, aceite de oliva y una crema de cacao con semillas de lino, de chía y frutos secos naturales.
> 
> ...



Joder que tonto. Si me refería al menú de Rauxa.
Oye responde a la pregunta. ¿Que una de las dos comidas que haces diarias sea un batido de BCCA es comer procesado o es que yo tengo otro concepto de procesado?


----------



## zapatitos (30 May 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> *¿El calabacín puede comerse crudo? Tenía entendido que no*



El único problema con el calabacín crudo es que hay gente que le puede producir gases. Yo no tengo ese problema así que lo consumo normalmente crudo y así añades una buena cantidad de vitaminas y minerales. 

Yo los hago como los tallarines y los voy mezclando en la ensalada, muy ricos.

Es cuestión de probar si estás entre quienes lo tolera y quienes no.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> En ese menú comes una mierda de verduras y una mandarina. Vamos así lo entiendo yo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 13:38 ----------
> 
> ...



A ver empanao, simplemente puse lo q comi ayer. 
Supongo q la ensalada y fruta q comi ayer no cuentan como HC.
Y hoy cae ensalada y verdura al vapor (brocoli, berenjena, calabacin y boniato), con setas y boquerones. 

Los dias de mas actividad el cuerpo me pide mas hidratos. Raramente he estado cetosis.

En verano tiendo a comer mas hidratos q en invierno.
Alguna pregunta mas ?


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A ver empanao, simplemente puse lo q comi ayer.
> Supongo q la ensalada y fruta q comi ayer no cuentan como HC.
> Y hoy cae ensalada y verdura al vapor (brocoli, berenjena, calabacin y boniato), con setas y boquerones.
> 
> ...



Lleva por aqui dando por culo años, ha leido mil menus que hemos puesto aqui y en el hilo de comidas y aun no se entera (o no quiere).

Solo sabe salir con el 'primohh yostoy mas mazaohh' joer con el nivelon.

Ya colgaron varios estudios de dietas altas en grasas y sus efectos, no pierdes masa muscular, no tengo mas que decir sobre el tema. Yo estaba grande y con sobrepeso nunca he dicho que fuese un gordo fofo, no he tenido que cambiar ningun fenotipo.

Antes y ahora te doy una hostia y te visto de torero [modo Markkus off]

Pd. No se ha dañado a ningun animal conforero para la realizacion de este post


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A ver empanao, simplemente puse lo q comi ayer.
> Supongo q la ensalada y fruta q comi ayer no cuentan como HC.
> Y hoy cae ensalada y verdura al vapor (brocoli, berenjena, calabacin y boniato), con setas y boquerones.
> 
> ...



Que si, que si, pero siempre que pones tus menús aparece un montón de grasa, pocos hidratos y cuatro verduras mal contadas. Muy equilibrado sí...



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Antes y ahora te doy una hostia y te visto de torero [modo Markkus off]



Venga gallina. Pásate por mi ciudad y me lo dices a la cara. Pesas mas y eres mas grande que yo.
¿A que no tienes cojones?


----------



## Rauxa (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Que si, que si, pero siempre que pones tus menús aparece un montón de grasa, pocos hidratos y cuatro verduras mal contadas. Muy equilibrado sí...
> 
> 
> Venga gallina. Pásate por mi ciudad y me lo dices a la cara. Pesas mas y eres mas grande que yo.
> ¿A que no tienes cojones?



Me hace gracia lo de:
hay que comer equilibrado, balanceado, limpio....son distintas formas de no decir nada.

Equilibrado que es para ti? 33% de cada?
O seguir los mantras oficiales de los últimos 50 años? 60% HC, 15% protes y 25% grasas?

Yo en función de la estación del año como más hc o más grasas. Las protes he visto que las mantengo estables todo el año, pero durante el verano, tiro más de gazpachos, ensaladas, frutas... y en invierno me va más lo contundente (grasas y protes animales).

El ser humano en función de la zona donde vive o de la estación del año ha consumido más o menos de una cosa u otra, pero en redinitiva hay una cosa que le es común; come comida REAL. Sólo con eso, ya podemos conseguir buena salud. Luego ya, en función de la actividad física o de los problemas que podamos tener, el comer más o menos HC o el comer más o menos protes o grasas de según que tipo ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 May 2018)

yo no se a vosotros, pero a mi el cuerpo me pide cuando le falta.

y ese dia, me hincho a carne, o me tomo un litro de helado, según la apetencia.

no como procesados ni trigo, azúcar testimonial, ejercicio diario, desayuno dos naranjas en zumo con su pulpa y café solo. con cerveza a diario.

y fibrado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Que si, que si, pero siempre que pones tus menús aparece un montón de grasa, pocos hidratos y cuatro verduras mal contadas. Muy equilibrado sí...
> 
> 
> Venga gallina. Pásate por mi ciudad y me lo dices a la cara. Pesas mas y eres mas grande que yo.
> ¿A que no tienes cojones?



::::::



Spoiler



El Chuky de Cieza Original - Mosqueo en el parking del central - YouTube




Pd. Ya lo ultimo que me fuese yo a pegar con un cani de foro:XX:
Relaja la raja y no te alarmes que era solo una frase retorica para indicar que no tengo una constitucion ectomorfa.

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 18:38 ----------

[/COLOR]


Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no se a vosotros, pero a mi el cuerpo me pide cuando le falta.
> 
> y ese dia, me hincho a carne, o me tomo un litro de helado, según la apetencia.
> 
> ...



Hombre es normal que te pida el cuerpo, con el zumo a diario y sobre todo la cerveza a diario es un picotazo importante de azucar en sangre. Todo lo que sube baja y te dara un hambre del carajo, que no es hambre es la bajada de azucar y tu cuerpo pidiendo mas.

Si es la cervecita del finde y el lunes lo noto, por ese motivo me he pasado al vino. Tomo alguna cerveza pero ya se lo que hay.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me hace gracia lo de:
> hay que comer equilibrado, balanceado, limpio....son distintas formas de no decir nada.
> 
> Equilibrado que es para ti? 33% de cada?
> ...



La base de una pirámide de alimentación son las verduras. ¿Qué pasa? Pues que a la mayoría nos gusta mas la carne con su grasaza, a otros los dulces azucarados. Mas raro, pero mas común que las verduras son a los que nos gustan las frutas. También es mas raro que le guste a alguien el pescado que la carne como la panceta, morcilla, chorizos, entrecots y demás.
Como verás, en tu dieta las verduras están lejos de ser la base. Muy lejos.
¿Que es mejor que el que se zampa un Panattone y una tarrina de helado del Mercadona? Sin duda ¿y? Pero eso hace que tu dieta esté lejos de la ideal.
¿Oye, que opinas lo de sustituir una comida real, de las dos únicas que hace, por un batido de BCCA? ¿Es comer procesado o no?


----------



## Incorrezto (31 May 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> :
> Hombre es normal que te pida el cuerpo, con el zumo a diario y sobre todo la cerveza a diario es un picotazo importante de azucar en sangre. Todo lo que sube baja y te dara un hambre del carajo, que no es hambre es la bajada de azucar y tu cuerpo pidiendo mas.
> 
> Si es la cervecita del finde y el lunes lo noto, por ese motivo me he pasado al vino. Tomo alguna cerveza pero ya se lo que hay.



la cerveza es comiendo y a veces cenando, aparte de salidas.

me tomo el zumo, con la pulpa, y salgo en bici al curro, creo que lo quemo por el camino. luego como pasadas las tres y a veces no tengo ni hambre.
eso si, me puedo comer una colifror de medio kilo con cuarto de carne picada de una sentada y luego cenar unas almendras con chocolate.
quiero decir que unos días me pongo ciego, otros apenas como, incluso me tengo que obligar a comer porque no tengo hambre a veces.

pero a veces, necesito hidratos y me zampo el helado. paso de los cuarenta, y estoy como nunca desde el cambio de hábitos, sin talibanismos.


----------



## Rauxa (31 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> La base de una pirámide de alimentación son las verduras. ¿Qué pasa? Pues que a la mayoría nos gusta mas la carne con su grasaza, a otros los dulces azucarados. Mas raro, pero mas común que las verduras son a los que nos gustan las frutas. También es mas raro que le guste a alguien el pescado que la carne como la panceta, morcilla, chorizos, entrecots y demás.
> Como verás, en tu dieta las verduras están lejos de ser la base. Muy lejos.
> ¿Que es mejor que el que se zampa un Panattone y una tarrina de helado del Mercadona? Sin duda ¿y? Pero eso hace que tu dieta esté lejos de la ideal.
> ¿Oye, que opinas lo de sustituir una comida real, de las dos únicas que hace, por un batido de BCCA? ¿Es comer procesado o no?



Hace 4 días decíais (siguiendo los mantras oficialistas), que la base eran las harinas. Ahora la moda es decir que la base tienen que ser las verduras.
Y no hace falta ser muy experto, para adivinar que por cuestiones de clima y geografía, las verduras no podían estar en la base de la pirámide (no al menos en gran parte del año).
Cualquier asentamiento, siempre estaba cerca del agua (mar, lago, río...), con lo cual es fácil deducir que tendrían pescado todo el año, por poner sólo un ejemplo de lo que sería más fácil comer).

Lo lógico es que en función de la época del año, se tirara más de una cosa o de otra. Repito mi caso, pq te has quedado con el ejemplo de un día. Hay días que me hincho a verduras y frutas y otros que no las pruebo. 
Eres corto de miras y vas con el mantra de la dieta equilibrada pensando que:
La base tiene que ser sí o sí, la verdura. Por decreto ley. (antes, eran las harinas, te recuerdo. Al menos en eso os habéis bajado del burro).
Durante todo el año, se comía siempre en las mismas proporciones.
Y eso no ha sido así nunca. 

La única cosa en común, la única era la comida REAL. Poca o mucha, con muchas protes o pocas, con muchas grasas o pocas...lo que ha unido la alimentación humana a lo largo de miles y miles de años, es la comida real.

Yo nunca te diré que la base tiene que ser la verdura o la carne. Yo mismo me hinché a tocino ayer y seguramente no lo vuelva a tocar hasta pasados 10 días.
Hoy me he tomado de postre 250 gramos de nata, que hacía 1 mes que no tomaba. Y mañana tengo gana de pizza que me haré yo mismo con la base de brócoli.

Mi dieta es la misma de la de hace 50.000 años. Obviamente adaptada, puesto que no se hacían pizzas de brocoli con bacon y cebolla arriba, ni se hacían su ghee.
Pero la base es la misma:
- carnes, pescados y huevos de calidad. Frutas y verduras a tutiplen y frutos secos naturales.
Y cada cultura habrá adaptado esos alimentos a su realidad y contexto, como lo estamos haciendo nosotros con nuestras herramientas.

Tu te empeñas en decir que la base son las verduras. Yo no digo que la base tengan que ser las verduras ni las grasas. Simplemente digo que a lo largo de la historia, durante el año, no se comía siempre igual.
Dicho esto, cuando uno está obeso (por culpa de comer mal), hay 2 herramientas poderosas:
- Alimentación baja en hidratos refinados
- Períodos de ayunos.

El que tenga un problema de sobrepeso, sabe que tendrá que bajar los hidratos y por tanto terminará comiendo más grasas.
La persona que esté metabólicamente sana (como lo estaban los de hace 50.000 años pq ahí no habían procesados), puede comer comida REAL tranquilo, en la proporción que quiera, que no tendrá problemas.

Y la comida real no la sustituyo por nada. No he tomado nunca batidos de BCAA. Eso ya es más cosa de mazaos, culturistas y demás actores circenses, con lo que no comulgo en absoluto.


----------



## Otto Fenix (31 May 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> la cerveza es comiendo y a veces cenando, aparte de salidas.
> 
> me tomo el zumo, con la pulpa, y salgo en bici al curro, creo que lo quemo por el camino. luego como pasadas las tres y a veces no tengo ni hambre.
> eso si, me puedo comer una colifror de medio kilo con cuarto de carne picada de una sentada y luego cenar unas almendras con chocolate.
> ...



No te estan diciendo que este mal ni bien, solo te explican la causa.

Eres tu el que ha comentado que se lanza de vez en cuando sobre una tarrina de helado. La causa de que te la pida el cuerpo es la subida y bajada de glucemia, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Y la comida real no la sustituyo por nada. No he tomado nunca batidos de BCAA. Eso ya es más cosa de mazaos, culturistas y demás actores circenses, con lo que no comulgo en absoluto.*



El BCAA no es solo para mazarse, para eso hay cosas bastante mejores y más interesantes.

Tienen muchas más funciones, entre ellas reforzar el sistema inmonológico de ahí que se usen cada vez más en tratamientos como el del cáncer. También pueden ayudar para el insomnio, ansiedad, etc etc y en algunos trastornos musculares y óseos.

Y es por eso por lo que los utilizo, porque nací con un defecto congénito en la zona lumbar y es uno de los varios métodos que utilizo para prevenir problemas en esa zona. Y no soy el único que los utiliza para esos menesteres.

Estás criticando desde el desconocimiento, no tengo nada más que decir.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (31 May 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> El BCAA no es solo para mazarse, para eso hay cosas bastante mejores y más interesantes.
> 
> Tienen muchas más funciones, entre ellas reforzar el sistema inmonológico de ahí que se usen cada vez más en tratamientos como el del cáncer. También pueden ayudar para el insomnio, ansiedad, etc etc y en algunos trastornos musculares y óseos.
> 
> ...



Sé perfectamente lo que es el BCAA. Simplemente que el forero ha hecho la pregunta, preguntando como concepto general el tema BCAA. Y ahí me ha salido la vena sarcástica.
Obviamente tiene su función en gente que tiene ciertos problemas. Pero para mi, una persona, bien alimentada y sin problemas de ningún tipo no tiene pq tomarse este ni otros productos.

Y te lo vuelvo a comentar pq siempre saltas a la mínima que se hacen este tipo de comentarios (o cuando yo digo que en ayunas podemos entrenar igualmente al 100%);
Tu haces un tipo de entreno y tienes una capacidad que seguramente no tengamos ninguno de los de aquí. Con lo cual, muchas de las cosas que haces no se ajustan a las necesidades del 99% de la gente que pulula por aquí.
Lo comento pq muchas te leerán y a lo mejor se piensan que entrenar en ayunas es peligroso o que el BCCA es la polla en vinagre.
Y no es así.


----------



## Incorrezto (31 May 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> No te estan diciendo que este mal ni bien, solo te explican la causa.
> 
> Eres tu el que ha comentado que se lanza de vez en cuando sobre una tarrina de helado. La causa de que te la pida el cuerpo es la subida y bajada de glucemia, ni mas ni menos.



si lo he entendido, pero no me refiero a que me pase en cualquier momento, sino tras un par de días de poco hidrato, tras ejercicio...

yo solo digo que lo único que hago es no comer trigo ni azúcar ni procesados, de todo lo demás a discreción con mucha verdura, y que pese a la cervecita diaria y el helado semanal, no tengo grasa.


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> *Sé perfectamente lo que es el BCAA. Simplemente que el forero ha hecho la pregunta, preguntando como concepto general el tema BCAA. Y ahí me ha salido la vena sarcástica.
> Obviamente tiene su función en gente que tiene ciertos problemas. Pero para mi, una persona, bien alimentada y sin problemas de ningún tipo no tiene pq tomarse este ni otros productos.
> 
> Y te lo vuelvo a comentar pq siempre saltas a la mínima que se hacen este tipo de comentarios (o cuando yo digo que en ayunas podemos entrenar igualmente al 100%);
> ...



Ya bueno, yo no puedo saber desde aquí si estás hablando en serio o si le estás troleando.

Y yo siempre digo a la gente que tiene que ajustar su alimentación a su nivel de actividad y no que tienen que hacer lo que yo, cada cual tiene sus objetivos y sus peculiaridades.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (31 May 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya bueno, yo no puedo saber desde aquí si estás hablando en serio o si le estás troleando.
> 
> Y yo siempre digo a la gente que tiene que ajustar su alimentación a su nivel de actividad y no que tienen que hacer lo que yo, cada cual tiene sus objetivos y sus peculiaridades.
> 
> Saludos.



Jodo, te ha llamado payaso, en tu puta cara (actor circense, porque no creo que se refiera a los acróbatas) y aún te tragas su explicación de que troleaba a otro.
Eres muy listo.


----------



## Rauxa (31 May 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Jodo, te ha llamado payaso, en tu puta cara (actor circense, porque no creo que se refiera a los acróbatas) y aún te tragas su explicación de que troleaba a otro.
> Eres muy listo.



A Zapatitos ya le conozco hace tiempo de aquí. Excepto por el tema "entreno intensidad ayunas", que discrepamos más por cuestiones terminológicas que por otra cosa, en lo demás, coincidimos en un 99%.
Es un deportista de verdad, que experimenta con su cuerpo, experimenta sus límites, con la alimentación... Por el tipo de entrenos que escribe por aquí, está realmente bien entrenado.
Cuando me refería a actores circenses me refiero al 80% de los que van al gim, pensando que están entrenando levantando pesitas y haciendo cardio como un hámster mientras miran la tv, miran a las niñas y se hinchan a donuts, pizzas y macarrones pq el cuerpo necesita azúcar. A estos, la cúrcuma, el omega 3 o el BCCA, no les reporta absolutamente ningún beneficio.


----------



## 999999999 (31 May 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A Zapatitos ya le conozco hace tiempo de aquí. Excepto por el tema "entreno intensidad ayunas", que discrepamos más por cuestiones terminológicas que por otra cosa, en lo demás, coincidimos en un 99%.
> Es un deportista de verdad, que experimenta con su cuerpo, experimenta sus límites, con la alimentación... Por el tipo de entrenos que escribe por aquí, está realmente bien entrenado.
> *Cuando me refería a actores circenses me refiero al 80% de los que van al gim, pensando que están entrenando levantando pesitas y haciendo cardio como un hámster mientras miran la tv, miran a las niñas y se hinchan a donuts, pizzas y macarrones pq el cuerpo necesita azúcar. A estos, la cúrcuma, el omega 3 o el BCCA, no les reporta absolutamente ningún beneficio*.



Entre un élite y uno que marea en el gimnasio hay ejemplos intermedios...

Y comiendo lo que comentais algunos, es difícil entrenar duro con energía


----------



## zapatitos (31 May 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *Entre un élite y uno que marea en el gimnasio hay ejemplos intermedios...
> 
> Y comiendo lo que comentais algunos, es difícil entrenar duro con energía*



No es necesario entenar duro con energía siempre, ni siquiera los que están arriba lo hacen porque te quemas y no obtienes ningún resultado.

El deporte es adaptación, ya te lo puse una vez pero se ve que no te entra. Quereis llegar al gimnasio y levantarlo entero desde el primer día y eso no puede ser salvo que seas un monstruo genético, se necesita una progresión adecuada. Normal que tanta gente fracase en los gimnasios.

Saludos.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Jun 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es necesario entenar duro con energía siempre, ni siquiera los que están arriba lo hacen porque te quemas y no obtienes ningún resultado.
> 
> El deporte es adaptación, ya te lo puse una vez pero se ve que no te entra. Quereis llegar al gimnasio y levantarlo entero desde el primer día y eso no puede ser salvo que seas un monstruo genético, se necesita una progresión adecuada. Normal que tanta gente fracase en los gimnasios.
> 
> Saludos.



Tengo 42 tacos y empecé con 17 en el gimnasio (sin pausas prácticamente).

Te parecen suficientes 25 años de adaptación. ..?

Q te crees q eres el único q lleva tiempo entrenando

P.d.: Se q no se debe entrenar hasta el fallo siempre, pero de ahí a q sea una pachanga...


----------



## zapatitos (1 Jun 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> *Tengo 42 tacos y empecé con 17 en el gimnasio (sin pausas prácticamente).
> 
> Te parecen suficientes 25 años de adaptación. ..?
> 
> ...



Yo no te juzgo por la edad que puedas tener ni por los años que puedas llevar en un gimnasio porque eso no lo puedo saber desde aquí, yo te juzgo por tus comentarios en los hilos y por tus preguntas en varios hilos que hemos coincidido.

Y por tus comentarios y tus preguntas en los hilos si es cierto que llevas 17 años en los gimnasios pues siento decirte que han sido 17 años perdidos.

Y la adaptación al deporte no tiene que ver necesariamente con el tiempo que lleves practicándolo ese es solo uno de los muchos componentes que podría influir, es lo que digo que preguntas mucho pero cuando te contestan no parece que te enteres mucho porque lo que es la adaptación en el deporte creo que te lo expliqué correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Lausengier (2 Jun 2018)

Yo he hecho series en ayunas y no he muerto:: Para competir largo igual necesitas hidratos pero para correr menos de una hora no creo. Te queda el glucógeno nocturno y la grasa es un buen combustible.


----------



## Donald Draper (2 Jun 2018)

Entreno en ayunas desde hace 6 años.

Hago fuerza -DL, Sq, BP, entre los tres más de 400kg-, hago carrera -6/8 km por salida-, hago entrenamientos 'lácticos' en el gimnasio.

A menos que seáis profesionales, no pasa NADA. De hecho entreno -o es mi percepción-, mejor.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2018)

geoprobe dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo era de los que defendía que el cerebro necesita cierta cantidad de carbohidratos para funcionar correctamente en el día a día (100 gr) ahora no estoy seguro porque tomo bastante menos que esos y no he notado nada a nivel cerebral ni bueno ni malo.

Me falta llevar más tiempo para sacar más conclusiones pero por ahora sigo igual. La misma memoria, duermo igual, me irrito como de costumbre, me concentro igual etc etc. En definitiva ni nada positivo ni nada negativo por ahora.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2018 at 16:25 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> *Entreno en ayunas desde hace 6 años.
> 
> Hago fuerza -DL, Sq, BP, entre los tres más de 400kg-, hago carrera -6/8 km por salida-, hago entrenamientos 'lácticos' en el gimnasio.
> 
> A menos que seáis profesionales, no pasa NADA. De hecho entreno -o es mi percepción-, mejor*.



Es lo que he notado yo, en el rango bajo de la intensidad (80-85%) voy más "cómodo" que antes. Cuando subo de esa intensidad es cuando comienzan los problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2018)

geoprobe dijo:


> Saludos a todos, copio aquí un artículo de El País; a ver qué os sugiere...
> 
> *Si el cerebro necesita azúcar para funcionar, ¿por qué tenemos que dejar de comerlo?
> *
> ...



De lo que diga De Cangas, me fio la mitad.
El cerebro necesita glucosa no azúcar. Y la glucosa se puede obtener por otras fuentes que no sean propiamente el azúcar.





Zapatitos: cuando haces intensdad + ayunas, a parte del entreno en sí, cuando haces series o algo similar, notas que recuperas igual? Aunque puedas tirar lo mismo, la recuperación entre esfuerzos es la misma o necesitas más tiempo?


----------



## Otto Fenix (4 Jun 2018)

La mantequilla que tomais donde la comprais?


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo era de los que defendía que el cerebro necesita cierta cantidad de carbohidratos para funcionar correctamente en el día a día (100 gr) ahora no estoy seguro porque tomo bastante menos que esos y no he notado nada a nivel cerebral ni bueno ni malo.
> 
> Me falta llevar más tiempo para sacar más conclusiones pero por ahora sigo igual. La misma memoria, duermo igual, me irrito como de costumbre, me concentro igual etc etc. En definitiva ni nada positivo ni nada negativo por ahora.
> 
> ...



Joer Zapatitos te vas a hacer ketoadicto

Como ya te comente seria interesante que pasados unos meses volvieses a los 100 gr de carbos al dia. 

Es solo una teoria, pero si metes esos carbos todos de absorcion lenta (con su fibra natural) boniatos (chirivias, nabos, calabaza...) y frutos secos (almendras, nueces, pistachos, anacardos...) , mas lo que te aporte la verdura. Con eso es relativamente facil llegar a los 100 gr, yo lo he medido.

Digo esto porque tendras las reservas de glucogeno 'mas llenas' y al ser de absorcion lenta la via metabolica de la grasa sigue funcionando. Quiza solo quiza esa barrera de alta intensidad no la notes.

Son sensaciones mias desde que me alimento asi. No noto que este en cetosis muchas horas al dia y mi curro te aseguro que quemo, y pasado un punto (dias de 20/4) en vez de bajon voy despejado y con energia. Esos ratos de final del dia me canta el aliento sintoma de que voy con diesel.


----------



## angek (5 Jun 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> La mantequilla que tomais donde la comprais?



Kerrygold.


Me encantaría decir la Lorenzana, pero es que no hay _color_:








Edit: Hay en el DIA y en Carrefour, por si acaso.


----------



## 2B-san (5 Jun 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> La mantequilla que tomais donde la comprais?



En Aldi suelen traer una ecológica, y es tan amarilla como la que cita el compañero.


Y me pregunto...
¿Qué opinas de cambiar el café por cebada tostada (malta)?


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Joer Zapatitos te vas a hacer ketoadicto
> 
> Como ya te comente seria interesante que pasados unos meses volvieses a los 100 gr de carbos al dia.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy un monolito inmóvil como algunos que no quiero nombrar porque si los nombras aparecen todos en fila india, por ahora estoy viendo que para lo que busco ahora que es salud y no rendimiento esto de ahora parece mejor.

Si es más o menos lo que hago ahora, unos 60 gr de carbohidratos de la fruta, patatas, boniatos y los que como de la verdura, los frutos secos, semillas de lino, etc. En total rondaré la cifra que pones.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Jun 2018)

Hamijos,

*¿el lomo embuchado es bien?* :: ¿Tiene vuestro visto bueno o alguna pega? Perdón por la hijnorancia, pero es una carne prácticamente desconocida para mí, no es algo que haya comido mucho. Pero veo que parece una buena fuente de proteínas sin tanta mierda como el embutido corriente.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no soy un monolito inmóvil como algunos que no quiero nombrar porque si los nombras aparecen todos en fila india, por ahora estoy viendo que para lo que busco ahora que es salud y no rendimiento esto de ahora parece mejor,



Que una de tus dos comidas diarias se base en un batido de proteinas y BCCA y digas que lo haces porque buscas salud y no rendimiento es una incongruencia total.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jun 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hamijos,
> 
> *¿el lomo embuchado es bien?* :: ¿Tiene vuestro visto bueno o alguna pega? Perdón por la hijnorancia, pero es una carne prácticamente desconocida para mí, no es algo que haya comido mucho. Pero veo que parece una buena fuente de proteínas sin tanta mierda como el embutido corriente.



El lomo embuchado es dios! Eso sí de calidad y sin mierdas añadidas... no es barato ojo!


----------



## piru (5 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El lomo embuchado es dios! Eso sí de calidad y sin mierdas añadidas... no es barato ojo!




Y si es presa de paleta, ya hablamos de toda la corte celestial :baba:


----------



## bertie (5 Jun 2018)

Hola buenas:
He leído casi todo el hilo y me ha parecido muy interesante.
Tengo ligero sobrepeso, 92 kilos y 1,73 cm, además padezco ciertas alteraciones las cuales cito a continuación; por las mañanas nada más levantarme tengo que ir al baño por que me cago como una mirla y es algo que no puedo demorar porque si no me cago encima sin remedio, además cago dos o tres veces al dia siempre con consistencia líquida.
A parte de esto, al levantarme estoy bien pero en cuanto desayuno (leche, tostadas), se me hincha la barriga y comienzan las flatulencia, todo el día peiendo.
Otro síntoma es que me siento cansado con dolores huesos, Músculos y articulaciones.
Mi dieta está basada de mayor a menor consumo en legumbres, verduras, pan, lácteos, carne, pescado, fruta.

He dejado de comer a veces leche otras pan para ver si mejoraban estos síntomas sin resultado destacables. Desde hace tres semanas no tomo leche ni ningún otro lácteo tambien he dejado de comer pan de esto último solo dos semanas y esta última semana he dejado las legumbres. Mi dieta se basa Hora en carne, panceta, hìgado, huevos, pescado, y frutos secos y algo de fruta. Mientras tanto me he leído casi todo el hilo.

He hecho dos ayunos de 24 horas el primero aprovechando la extracción de una muela, sin sentir apenas hambre o debilitamiento.

Aún con el poco tiempo transcurrido ha dado resultado alentadores como que ya no tengo urgencia en ir al baño y con una vez al día tengo suficiente, tengo más vitalidad y alegría, no estoy cansado y no tengo los dolores que tenia antes, además no tengo hambre ni aun pasándome casi todo el día sin comer, no se si estoy perdiendo peso no llevo control pero si me siento mejor y la barriga no me molestan como antes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jun 2018)

berty dijo:


> Hola buenas:
> He leído casi todo el hilo y me ha parecido muy interesante.
> Tengo ligero sobrepeso, 92 kilos y 1,73 cm, además padezco ciertas alteraciones las cuales cito a continuación; por las mañanas nada más levantarme tengo que ir al baño por que me cago como una mirla y es algo que no puedo demorar porque si no me cago encima sin remedio, además cago dos o tres veces al dia siempre con consistencia líquida.
> A parte de esto, al levantarme estoy bien pero en cuanto desayuno (leche, tostadas), se me hincha la barriga y comienzan las flatulencia, todo el día peiendo.
> ...



Ojo, mete verduras, de esas que crecen por encima del suelo preferiblemente...


----------



## Cazarr (7 Jun 2018)

He buscado en Alimentos.org una comparación nutritiva entre la trucha y el salmón y aparece esto:







Imagino que variará bastante si el salmón es de buena calidad (salvaje), pero a primera vista uno diría que la trucha es mejor opción por ser más económica. El filete de trucha suele estar entre 3 y 4 euros y el de salmón es difícil que baje de los 6.

El salmón tiene el doble de grasa (punto positivo) pero *según esa tabla la trucha tiene el triple de vitamina A, un poco más de vitamina B12 y cuatro veces más de calcio*.

¿Qué opináis? ienso: No soy muy entendido de peces. Sólo sé que desde que dejé de comer salmón noruego hace ya varios meses he optado por la trucha asalmonada del Carrefour, que no será mejor pero me gusta y es más económica, hasta que me decida a comprar el salmón salvaje una vez a la semana.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Jun 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> He buscado en Alimentos.org una comparación nutritiva entre la trucha y el salmón y aparece esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues los 2 están bien, teniendo en cuenta que los dos son de piscifactoría. Puedes escoger de entre los dos según te apetezca, que es lo que estás haciendo.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Jun 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Pues los 2 están bien, teniendo en cuenta que los dos son de piscifactoría. Puedes escoger de entre los dos según te apetezca, que es lo que estás haciendo.



Pero me ha extrañado que en algunas cosas la trucha parezca mucho mejor que el salmón teniendo en cuenta que lo promocionan mucho más a bombo y platillo.

Supongo que el mejor salmón será mejor que la mejor trucha, pero que a "niveles comerciales" (piscifactoría y calidad "convencional") la trucha resulta mejor y más barata. Digo yo, no sé.


----------



## lost_77 (7 Jun 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pero me ha extrañado que en algunas cosas la trucha parezca mucho mejor que el salmón teniendo en cuenta que lo promocionan mucho más a bombo y platillo.
> 
> Supongo que el mejor salmón será mejor que la mejor trucha, pero que a "niveles comerciales" (piscifactoría y calidad "convencional") la trucha resulta mejor y más barata. Digo yo, no sé.



Es que pienso que tampoco hay que complicarse tanto, comer cosas razonablemente sanas y ya está, y si es variado mejor, porque si uno tiene más vitamina x, el otro tiene más vitamina y, necesitas las 2, pero tampoco demasiado de ninguna. Ir tan al milímetro creo que no merece la pena. Hay que disfrutar la comida (lo que el bolsillo te permita)


----------



## boogie boom (8 Jun 2018)

Pienso como lost_77, un poco de todo... añadiendo que el salmón tiene más omega3, y que en mi caso prefiero el pescado azul pequeño, por dos motivos principales:

- no son de piscifactoría.
- no tienen problemas de toxicidad por metales pesados.

Jurel, caballa, sardina, boquerón, areque. Una delicia. Se pueden preparar de muchas formas; escabeche, vinagre, curado con sal, plancha, frito, hasta crudo bien limpio con limón para que se cocine un poco.


----------



## Errante18 (8 Jun 2018)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Todo lo que sea un cambio de hábito alimenticio tiene sus repercusiones. Tienes razón en lo que dices de que hay muchas dietas estúpidas que no sirven para nada y gente que lleva a dieta toda la vida y no pierde peso. El problema está en que comercializan con la salud ya que no existe ninguna dieta milagrosa ni ningún producto milagro.

Lo que sí es cierto es que una dieta basada en proteínas y vitaminas, restringiendo la ingesta de hidratos de carbono, es lo más efectivo y saludable para perder peso. Eso junto con el mínimo de media hora diaria de deporte. Como bien dices, tomar una vez a la semana hidratos de carbono no influye apenas en el adelgazamiento.

Yo siempre he sido gordita hasta que a los 14 empecé a comer sano y a caminar un rato a diario. Conforme me iba sintiendo mejor y más ágil iba aumentando el ejercicio. Poco a poco conseguí no sólo quedarme en mi peso sino marcar músculo. Entonces ya entendí la mecánica del adelgazamiento y me sirvió para recuperar mi forma física tras una mala racha en la que volví a engordar. Tras superar el bache perdí, yo sola por mi cuenta, 25 kilos y me quedé definida. Todo consiste en cambiar el hábito alimenticio y en tener una vida más activa.


----------



## montella (9 Jun 2018)

LLevo 8 dias haciendo ayuno intermitente 24 horas 1 comida al dia y lowcarb y no he perdido un gramo ....eso si hambre no tengo.Mas o menos 1000 kcal dia.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2018)

montella dijo:


> LLevo 8 dias haciendo ayuno intermitente 24 horas 1 comida al dia y lowcarb y no he perdido un gramo ....eso si hambre no tengo.Mas o menos 1000 kcal dia.



Desconozco cual es tu metabolismo basal, pero como alargues mucho en el tiempo comer solamente 1.000 calorías diarias vas a caer en una tumba metabólica.
Si eres mujer y pesas 43 kilos me callo.


----------



## montella (9 Jun 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Desconozco cual es tu metabolismo basal, pero como alargues mucho en el tiempo comer solamente 1.000 calorías diarias vas a caer en una tumba metabólica.
> Si eres mujer y pesas 43 kilos me callo.



peso ahora 90 y mido 180.He engordado bastante el ultimo mes y me asuste y quiero bajar.Soy un exobeso morbido y pillo 6-7 kilos en 1 mes facil como me deje y coma muy sucio

Me cuesta comer mas de una sentada....es casi una fuente hasta arriba y acabo pleno.Tanto q al dia siguiente cuando me pongo no tengo hambre.Metiendo unos 800 gramos de verduras variadas con su aceite,aguacate etc mas pollo,cerdo o pescado como proteina a la plancha o al horno aprox 200 gramos.Total mas de 1 kilo de una vez.


----------



## boogie boom (9 Jun 2018)

montella dijo:


> LLevo 8 dias haciendo ayuno intermitente 24 horas 1 comida al dia y lowcarb y no he perdido un gramo ....eso si hambre no tengo.Mas o menos 1000 kcal dia.



No lo sé Rick, parece falso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jun 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> No lo sé Rick, parece falso.



Si, algunas leyes de la bioquimica y la termodinamina no se cumplen.

No tengo suficiente informacion sobre el sujeto de estudio para afirmar que es un troll. Me voy a arriesgar y le voy a hacer un par de preguntas.

Antes de esos 8 dias de ayuno y lowcarb, que es lo que comia que le hizo ganar peso?

Ha pecado Ud con algo 'sucio' esos 8 dias?


----------



## montella (9 Jun 2018)

La verdad es q no he pecado.Los 8 dias he comido casi lo mismo . Lo unico un cafe con 100 ml de leche para rematar la comida es lo unico mas alla de vedura,grasas sanas y proteina y es verdad q no he hecho ejercicio ninguno.Es la primera vez q hago ayuno intermitente de 1 comida al dia otras veces he hecho 2 comidas al dia y he bajado de peso incluso metiendo algo de fruta en el mismo intervalo de tiempo por eso me he sorprendido....pero bueno no soy ningun troll no tengo tiempo para esas bobadas

Venia de una temporada de helados y galletas con mantequilla bastante guarra en la q habra cogido esos 7 -8 kilos.

ES verdad q soy una persona con grandes oscilaciones de peso para subir y bajar y muy irregular.A lo mejor me peso en una semana y he perdido 3 kilos.....eso espero.Pero hoy ha sido un palo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jun 2018)

montella dijo:


> La verdad es q no he pecado.Los 8 dias he comido casi lo mismo . Lo unico un cafe con 100 ml de leche para rematar la comida es lo unico mas alla de vedura,grasas sanas y proteina y es verdad q no he hecho ejercicio ninguno.Es la primera vez q hago ayuno intermitente de 1 comida al dia otras veces he hecho 2 comidas al dia y he bajado de peso incluso metiendo algo de fruta en el mismo intervalo de tiempo por eso me he sorprendido....pero bueno no soy ningun troll no tengo tiempo para esas bobadas
> 
> Venia de una temporada de helados y galletas con mantequilla bastante guarra en la q habra cogido esos 7 -8 kilos.
> 
> ES verdad q soy una persona con grandes oscilaciones de peso para subir y bajar y muy irregular.A lo mejor me peso en una semana y he perdido 3 kilos.....eso espero.Pero hoy ha sido un palo.



Perfecta la respuesta y muy clara.

Para empezar ha pasado Ud de ir en bicicleta (galletitas y demas) a intentar ir en un formula uno (ayuno y LCHF) eso es un error.

Partamos de la base de que 8 dias es un mojon, y sospecho que si fue Ud morbido la resistencia a la insulina debe de ser importante.

Consejos varios:
- Haga dos comidas abundantes que pasen en total de 2.000 cal.
- Si quiere saber de verdad que lo hace bien instalese una aplicacion contadora de macros. Yo use fatsecret es sencilla.
- A diario tiene que ser la ingesta total de grasas 40-50% en calorias. Aprox 1/3 en gramos.
- Hinchese a grasa buena. Aove, cacao, tocino, aguacates, grasa de coco...
- No haga cetogenica y no le tenga miedo a los hidratos naturales. Fruta (1 o 2), Frutos secos, verdura, boniatos, zanahorias, etc.
- DEJE la leche por Dios. En su caso aunque le siente bien es un chute de azucar (lactosa) para acabar la comida mala idea.
- CUIDADO con el azucar y harinas ocultos. Yogures, embutidos, MEDICAMENTOS, salsas, procesados en general.
- No se si toma edulcorantes pero fuera todos. Solo vale un poco de miel si quiere en el cafe (mejor solo) o el cacao.
- Tenga paciencia y vera los resultados al mes. 

En un mes nos cuenta ...


----------



## boogie boom (9 Jun 2018)

Siempre estáis con lo de hincharse a tocino, y en general me parece mala idea. A no ser, claro, que tengas tocino ibérico de gran calidad, que es muy difícil en la mayoría de sitios del país, yo no encuentro fácilmente.

Si no es de calidad, entonces te metes los tóxicos que el cerdo ha ingerido en su jaula en toda su pvta vida.


----------



## Panko21 (10 Jun 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Siempre estáis con lo de hincharse a tocino, y en general me parece mala idea. A no ser, claro, que tengas tocino ibérico de gran calidad, que es muy difícil en la mayoría de sitios del país, yo no encuentro fácilmente.
> 
> Si no es de calidad, entonces te metes los tóxicos que el cerdo ha ingerido en su jaula en toda su pvta vida.



Yo lo compro de bellota en casi cualquier lado... En alcanpo, el corte ingles, y no es caro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2018)

Panko21 dijo:


> Yo lo compro de bellota en casi cualquier lado... En alcanpo, el corte ingles, y no es caro.



Yo tambien lo compro de bellota.

Dicho esto siempre estamos con la misma estupidez. Todo alimento y los vegetales a la cabeza pasan por la cadena trofica tragandose pesticidas, abonos quimicos y agua de aquiferos contaminados. Los animales van luego y tambien se contaminan.

Eso es un hecho pero no es el hecho que nos hace engordar. La mayor toxicidad no viene de esos contaminantes que contiene todo alimento, viene de las substancias quimicas, aditivos, harinas, azucares y aditivos industriales que SON el alimento y no se deberia de llamar como tal.

Un trozo de tocino normal es mucho mas sano que cualquier galletita con 20 Es y azucar a cascoporro, ahi lo dejo.

Ademas el tocino no sube el azucar en sangre y es una grasa 'familiar' para nuestro metabolismo.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tambien lo compro de bellota.
> 
> Dicho esto siempre estamos con la misma estupidez. Todo alimento y los vegetales a la cabeza pasan por la cadena trofica tragandose pesticidas, abonos quimicos y agua de aquiferos contaminados. Los animales van luego y tambien se contaminan.
> 
> ...



A eso ha llegado el ser humano manipulado por unas élites:
- Tocino malo
- Aguacate muchas calorías. Al igual que los frutos secos. Con moderación
- Pescado mercurio. Malo.
- Huevos 2 a la semana, que tienen colesterol. Y además, es la regla de la gallina (veggies mode)

Un ciudadano normal le han dicho y se ha creído que eso es malo, pero los ves con:
Coca cola light
Galletas digestives
Danoninos
Chuches...

Porqué claro, hay que comer de todo.

La gente es tan manipulable que se han tragado que los alimentos naturales son peores que los artificiales.
Y luego la epidemia de obesidad, cánceres y diabetes la tienen ahí, pero la culpa es del aire que los engorda y enferma.


----------



## Errante18 (10 Jun 2018)

montella dijo:


> La verdad es q no he pecado.Los 8 dias he comido casi lo mismo . Lo unico un cafe con 100 ml de leche para rematar la comida es lo unico mas alla de vedura,grasas sanas y proteina y es verdad q no he hecho ejercicio ninguno.Es la primera vez q hago ayuno intermitente de 1 comida al dia otras veces he hecho 2 comidas al dia y he bajado de peso incluso metiendo algo de fruta en el mismo intervalo de tiempo por eso me he sorprendido....pero bueno no soy ningun troll no tengo tiempo para esas bobadas
> 
> Venia de una temporada de helados y galletas con mantequilla bastante guarra en la q habra cogido esos 7 -8 kilos.
> 
> ES verdad q soy una persona con grandes oscilaciones de peso para subir y bajar y muy irregular.A lo mejor me peso en una semana y he perdido 3 kilos.....eso espero.Pero hoy ha sido un palo.



El ayunar para perder peso es un error tremendo porque cambias tu metabolismo y éste entra en un estado de "emergencia" en el que cuando reciba un mínimo de comida, retendrá toda la grasa, hidratos, etc., todo para tener reservas de energía ya que no sabe cuándo será la próxima ingesta. Yo también lo hice hace mucho tiempo y no sólo no perdía nada sino que me sentía débil y con mareos por ingerir tan pocas calorías.
Yo te recomiendo lo que dicen los entrenadores, de comer cada 3 horas, para acelerar el metabolismo. Le da tiempo justo para digerir la ingesta anterior, quemar las calorías y no sentir hambre. Comer cada 3 horas comida basada en proteínas y vitaminas (hidratos no, sólo una comida a la semana como homenaje) y hacer alguna actividad física aeróbica de intensidad media (caminar, trotar, montar en bici, nadar...) combinándola con algún ejercicio anaeróbico de alta intensidad (varios sprints si vas a trotar, por ejemplo). Si lo haces bien, en la primera semana perderás unos 2 kg (sobre todo líquido) y al final del mes entre 3 y 4 kg.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2018 at 12:04 ----------

Se me había olvidado que para acelerar la pérdida de peso, con tan sólo caminar unos 40 minutos en ayunas (con ayunas me refiero a no comer nada sólido, pero te puedes tomar algo líquido, como un café) quemas un montón de grasa. Y si ya le metes alguna ayuda química ni te cuento jeje.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2018)

Errante18 dijo:


> El ayunar para perder peso es un error tremendo porque cambias tu metabolismo y éste entra en un estado de "emergencia" en el que cuando reciba un mínimo de comida, retendrá toda la grasa, hidratos, etc., todo para tener reservas de energía ya que no sabe cuándo será la próxima ingesta. Yo también lo hice hace mucho tiempo y no sólo no perdía nada sino que me sentía débil y con mareos por ingerir tan pocas calorías.
> Yo te recomiendo lo que dicen los entrenadores, de comer cada 3 horas, para acelerar el metabolismo. Le da tiempo justo para digerir la ingesta anterior, quemar las calorías y no sentir hambre. Comer cada 3 horas comida basada en proteínas y vitaminas (hidratos no, sólo una comida a la semana como homenaje) y hacer alguna actividad física aeróbica de intensidad media (caminar, trotar, montar en bici, nadar...) combinándola con algún ejercicio anaeróbico de alta intensidad (varios sprints si vas a trotar, por ejemplo). Si lo haces bien, en la primera semana perderás unos 2 kg (sobre todo líquido) y al final del mes entre 3 y 4 kg.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2018 at 12:04 ----------
> ...



Lo siento amigo pero no...

Mezcla Ud conceptos probadamente correctos con teorias totalmente erroneas.

Por un lado dice que elimine hidratos (refinados?) y por otro el mantra de comer cada 3 horas.

Si se come limpio sin hidratos REFINADOS es un disparate comer cada tres horas. Lo estoy viendo con el chaval diabetico que llevo. Le hago comer limpio y alto en grasas y si, intenta comer 5 veces al dia (esta creciendo me parecio bien) pero NO PUEDE.

Son ingestas llenas de nutrientes y que le mantienen la glucemia a raya. Se salta alguna comida porque no tiene hambre.

Ese consejo de las tres horas solo es valido para los comepanes que su glucemia es una montaña rusa.

Otra cosa que ya hemos mas que demostrado es que la grasa que comes de mas NO SE ACUMULA. Aun nadie ha puesto una via metabolica que haga eso porque no existe. Con dieta alta en grasas e hidratos de absorcion lenta nadie acumula grasa hasta un punto de obesidad. Dentro de lo saludable se llega a peso normal.

Por ultimo ayunar no implica comer menos calorias. Si ayunamos hagamoslo bien ya sea 16/8 o 20/4, hay que comer cantidad y calidad sin sumar ni restar calorias, hasta estar saciado.

El ejercicio perfecto perfecto para estar fuerte pero sabiendo que no es el factor mas importante para perder peso.


----------



## boogie boom (10 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tambien lo compro de bellota.
> 
> Dicho esto siempre estamos con la misma estupidez. Todo alimento y los vegetales a la cabeza pasan por la cadena trofica tragandose pesticidas, abonos quimicos y agua de aquiferos contaminados. Los animales van luego y tambien se contaminan.
> 
> ...



Nadie dijo lo contrario. Pero luego hay grises, creo son más peligrosos los alimentos de origen animal criados en jaulas, y en especial la grasa donde se acumulan toxinas y antibióticos, que cualquier verdura que se ha tratado con pesticidas (todas). Por supuesto, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que hay verduras que no necesitan de tanta porquería, y por ello son las que más consumo. Hay grados insisto.

Si sabéis de marcas y sitios donde comprar tocino de bellota me encantaría saber dónde comprar; las carnicerías que frecuento ni de coña, ya he preguntado. Alcampo y corte inglés no me pilla, no todo el mundo vive en ciudades (irme al campo fue de las mejores decisiones de mi vida).


----------



## hanns (10 Jun 2018)

No quiero parecer pesado, pero me gustaría que alguien opinara sobre las teorías de Frank Suárez sobre que las dietas keto no valen para todo el mundo en función del sistema nervioso que tiene.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2018)

Errante18 dijo:


> El ayunar para perder peso es un error tremendo porque cambias tu metabolismo y éste entra en un estado de "emergencia" en el que cuando reciba un mínimo de comida, retendrá toda la grasa, hidratos, etc., todo para tener reservas de energía ya que no sabe cuándo será la próxima ingesta. Yo también lo hice hace mucho tiempo y no sólo no perdía nada sino que me sentía débil y con mareos por ingerir tan pocas calorías.
> Yo te recomiendo lo que dicen los entrenadores, de comer cada 3 horas, para acelerar el metabolismo. Le da tiempo justo para digerir la ingesta anterior, quemar las calorías y no sentir hambre. Comer cada 3 horas comida basada en proteínas y vitaminas (hidratos no, sólo una comida a la semana como homenaje) y hacer alguna actividad física aeróbica de intensidad media (caminar, trotar, montar en bici, nadar...) combinándola con algún ejercicio anaeróbico de alta intensidad (varios sprints si vas a trotar, por ejemplo). Si lo haces bien, en la primera semana perderás unos 2 kg (sobre todo líquido) y al final del mes entre 3 y 4 kg.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2018 at 12:04 ----------
> ...



Te aconsejo "LA guia del ayuno" de Jason Fung.
Tal y como te ha dicho Karlos Smith estás mezclando cosas y no dejas de repetir los mantras oficialistas de los últimos 60 años.

Ayunar es bajar el metabolismo??? De qué ayuno hablas? Del ayuno de 10 horas? Del de 24? del de 500 horas? 

Ayunar es una cosa, la restricción calórica es otra. Tu ayunabas, pero mal. 

Uno puede comer 5 veces al día e ingerir 1000 calorías en cada comida Total de 5000 calorías.
O bien, comer 2 veces al día e ingerir 2500 en cada comida. Total de 5000 calorías.

El cuerpo está diseñado para comer pocas veces pero saciarse.
"Comer es un festín"
Eso de ir comiendo muchas veces y poquita cantidad es un invento actual. Y así nos ha ido.

Según Jason Fung:
Al 5º día de ayuno (que por cierto es algo que yo no creo que llegue nunca).
-La hormona del crecimiento (responsable del crecimiento muscular): se dispara un 60%.
- La hormona adrenalina (responsable del aumento del metabolismo): se dispara un 40%.

O sea, no me vengas que un ayuno de 18-24 horas relantiza el metabolismo pq está más que estudiado que en 5 días de ayuno, el cuerpo quema más que nunca.
Y es que tiene toda su lógica evolutiva (y que sin ella, no habrías prosperado como especie).
En las primeras 24 horas de ayuno, el cuerpo aguanta "normal", como si hubiéramos comido.
24-48 horas. Horas "delicadas". La grelina se dispara y nos envía mensajes de hambre. El cuerpo no está acostumbrado a no tener comida y nos envia una señal de que quiere comer. Aquí es donde hay gente que lo pasa "mal".
A partir de la hora 48. La grelina baja en picado y la sensación de hambre desaparece. El cuerpo empieza a tirar de grasas como un loco, como fuente de energía principal.
Y empieza a activar el metabolismo (no lo reduce, lo ACTIVA, lo AUMENTA).
Y porqué lo aumenta?
Nos está diciendo: te voy a dar más energía, más fuerza, para que espaviles para cazar/comer. (si a la 48 hora, nos da aún más bajón, no podríamos activarnos para cazar, ergo, nos habríamos extinguido como especie).
Y el zénit lo tenemos a los 5 días de ayunos. Luego, se mantiene unos días más, hasta que obviamente si no comemos, sí que nuestro metabolismo baja y uno termina muriendo.

Pero la naturaleza es sabia. Nos da unos días de fuerza y vigor para que podamos salir a cazar. OTra cosa es que la mente te juegue una mala pasada, pero bioquimicamente está muy bien estudiado lo que pasa cuando ayunamos.
De hecho, el último premio Nobel de medicina se lo han dado a los estudios sobre la autofagia (que no deja de ser el ayuno).

Estudia bien lo que es el ayuno y cuando te pongas a ello, hazlo pero bien, no te limites a comer poco.


----------



## lost_77 (10 Jun 2018)

hanns dijo:


> No quiero parecer pesado, pero me gustaría que alguien opinara sobre las teorías de Frank Suárez sobre que las dietas keto no valen para todo el mundo en función del sistema nervioso que tiene.



Yo no tengo argumentos sobre si valen o no en función del sistema nervioso, lo que si que tengo claro es que ni valen para todo ni para todo el mundo. Yo llevo 15 meses en keto.


----------



## Errante18 (10 Jun 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Te aconsejo "LA guia del ayuno" de Jason Fung.
> Tal y como te ha dicho Karlos Smith estás mezclando cosas y no dejas de repetir los mantras oficialistas de los últimos 60 años.
> 
> Ayunar es bajar el metabolismo??? De qué ayuno hablas? Del ayuno de 10 horas? Del de 24? del de 500 horas?
> ...



Bueno, yo hablo desde mi experiencia personal, no soy nutricionista ni entrenadora personal. Me leeré el libro que has dicho, tiene pinta de ser interesante. 
En cuanto a lo del ayuno, me basaba en lo que decía de comer una vez y hasta el día siguiente no volver a comer (tal vez un ayuno de 22-24h, no sé, pero me parece excesivo). Yo también lo hacía así y me iba mal. Puede ser lo que tú dices, pero hay que recordar que la dieta tiene que ser personalizada porque cada cuerpo tiene unas necesidades nutricionales muy concretas. Hay que tener en cuenta lo de retener líquido, etc. Tampoco es igual una dieta para hombre que para mujer. 
A mí me ha ido bien comiendo cada 3 horas con una dieta proteica, mientras que otras veces he probado otras dietas y no me ha dado un resultado tan eficaz. De todos modos, interesante tu punto de vista, leeré el libro


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Nadie dijo lo contrario. Pero luego hay grises, creo son más peligrosos los alimentos de origen animal criados en jaulas, y en especial la grasa donde se acumulan toxinas y antibióticos, que cualquier verdura que se ha tratado con pesticidas (todas). Por supuesto, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que hay verduras que no necesitan de tanta porquería, y por ello son las que más consumo. Hay grados insisto.
> 
> Si sabéis de marcas y sitios donde comprar tocino de bellota me encantaría saber dónde comprar; las carnicerías que frecuento ni de coña, ya he preguntado. Alcampo y corte inglés no me pilla, no todo el mundo vive en ciudades (irme al campo fue de las mejores decisiones de mi vida).



Yo el tocino ibérico de bellota lo compro en el Carrefour de San Juan de Alicante, no lo he encontrado en ningún otro Carrefour, y es barato.


----------



## boogie boom (10 Jun 2018)

Por favor, también leete este hilo, que son dos, y te quedará mucho más claro.

Resumen : no es hiper proteica, es hiper lipídica.


Errante18 dijo:


> Bueno, yo hablo desde mi experiencia personal, no soy nutricionista ni entrenadora personal. Me leeré el libro que has dicho, tiene pinta de ser interesante.
> En cuanto a lo del ayuno, me basaba en lo que decía de comer una vez y hasta el día siguiente no volver a comer (tal vez un ayuno de 22-24h, no sé, pero me parece excesivo). Yo también lo hacía así y me iba mal. Puede ser lo que tú dices, pero hay que recordar que la dieta tiene que ser personalizada porque cada cuerpo tiene unas necesidades nutricionales muy concretas. Hay que tener en cuenta lo de retener líquido, etc. Tampoco es igual una dieta para hombre que para mujer.
> A mí me ha ido bien comiendo cada 3 horas con una dieta proteica, mientras que otras veces he probado otras dietas y no me ha dado un resultado tan eficaz. De todos modos, interesante tu punto de vista, leeré el libro


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2018)

Errante18 dijo:


> Bueno, yo hablo desde mi experiencia personal, no soy nutricionista ni entrenadora personal. Me leeré el libro que has dicho, tiene pinta de ser interesante.
> En cuanto a lo del ayuno, me basaba en lo que decía de comer una vez y hasta el día siguiente no volver a comer (tal vez un ayuno de 22-24h, no sé, pero me parece excesivo). Yo también lo hacía así y me iba mal. Puede ser lo que tú dices, pero hay que recordar que la dieta tiene que ser personalizada porque cada cuerpo tiene unas necesidades nutricionales muy concretas. Hay que tener en cuenta lo de retener líquido, etc. Tampoco es igual una dieta para hombre que para mujer.
> A mí me ha ido bien comiendo cada 3 horas con una dieta proteica, mientras que otras veces he probado otras dietas y no me ha dado un resultado tan eficaz. De todos modos, interesante tu punto de vista, leeré el libro



IR encadenando ayunos de 24 horas no parece la mejor de las opciones.
Yo llevo por ejemplo unos 6-8 años ayunando 16 horas (no desayuno nunca), y sin tampoco haberlo previsto, este año he empezado haciendo ayunos de 24 horas. Los hago los viernes, que tengo reuniones al mediodía y me va bien por logística no comer. Y sin problema. Pero no es algo de diario ni porque sí. 

Hay que ir progresando. Si eres de los que come 5 veces al día y de golpe y porrazo empiezas con ayunos de 24 horas, ahí irás mal. 
Tu resistencia a la insulina o hiperinsulinemia evita que puedas hacer ayunos largos. Lo pararás mal.

En cuanto a la dieta personalizada;no se crea usted. Aquí somos seres humanos y funcionamos con la misma gasolina todos. Pero lo de personalizar les ha ido muy bien a los nutris y a la hora de la verdad, todos somos muy parecidos. 

Si usted retiene líquidos es por culpa de las harinas y azúcares. Deje 48 horas de comer eso y verá como mea sin parar. Da igual que sea hombre, mujer, joven o mayor. 
Si se basa en comida REAL, comiendo por su hambre y las veces que su cuerpo le diga, verá que no habrá problema, más allá de si tiene que comer algo más de grasa o hidrato, en función de su día a día.

Lo otro son camelos para que la gente pague por un profesional que a fin de cuenta tampoco le solucionará nada.
Cualquier tendencia de alimentación le irá mal si no la aplica correctamente.
El tema de la alimentación baja en hidratos, keto, paleo, ayunos... mal implementada irá mal sí o sí.


----------



## Max Aub (10 Jun 2018)

Pretender comer a base de productos animales y encima de pasto, es como poco, insolidario y elitista. El plameta tierra y los pueblos del mundondeben estar unidos por la soja, los productos vegetales en general y sometidos a los dictados de la OMS. Lo contrario es promover demasiado el pensamiento critico (demasiada b12 ) y el caldo de cultivo del fascismo, los preppers y los identitarios.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Pretender comer a base de productos animales y encima de pasto, es como poco, insolidario y elitista. El plameta tierra y los pueblos del mundondeben estar unidos por la soja, los productos vegetales en general y sometidos a los dictados de la OMS. Lo contrario es promover demasiado el pensamiento critico (demasiada b12 ) y el caldo de cultivo del fascismo, los preppers y los identitarios.



La mayoría de mujeres tienen problema por la soja y no lo saben.
Intentar promover una alimentación que no le es propia al ser humano es de necios y asesinos.

Que la producción animal no es sostenible? Pues pq el hombre no ha querido o no quiere, pero sería posible.
Pero imagino que debe dar más $$$$$ potenciar los kellogs, la soja y otras mierdas varias.
¿Es alergia, intolerancia o sensibilidad alimentaria? | Me gusta estar bien
Alergia a la soja - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Jun 2018)

yo lo que se es que mis antepasados no comían soja, ni trigo moderno.

tomo lácteos, pero es que eran de la sierra de avila.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2018)

¿Alguien podría darme algún enlace que funciona al documental Cereal Killers I subtitulado en castellano? Me está siendo imposible ver este documental, jamás me había pasado...


----------



## tigrecito (10 Jun 2018)

Donde comprais el tocino de bellota, en el charcutero? Yo nada más q encuentro en cámara el típico curado con sal q no se puede ni comer...

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (11 Jun 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo lo que se es que mis antepasados no comían soja, ni trigo moderno.
> 
> tomo lácteos, pero es que eran de la sierra de avila.



La leche era igual antes q ahora..., claro, claro...


----------



## angek (11 Jun 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Donde comprais el tocino de bellota, en el charcutero? Yo nada más q encuentro en cámara el típico curado con sal q no se puede ni comer...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Unome.

d.i.e.z. c.a.r.a.c.t.e.r.e.s.


----------



## Clavisto (11 Jun 2018)

angek dijo:


> Unome.
> 
> d.i.e.z. c.a.r.a.c.t.e.r.e.s.



¿Este?:

Panceta ibérica, tocino de veta o tocino entreverado


----------



## DonCrisis (11 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría darme algún enlace que funciona al documental Cereal Killers I subtitulado en castellano? Me está siendo imposible ver este documental, jamás me había pasado...



No sabía que existía ese documental y le he echado una búsqueda para verlo. En streaming está aquí: 
Cereal Killers on Vimeo

Y aquí Cereal Killers 2 (parece que hicieron dos documentales): CEREAL KILLERS 2 on Vimeo

Están en baja calidad con subtitulos en portugués. Echo un ojo más y si encuentro algo con subs en español te lo pongo

Si usas torrents también esta en thepiratebay.org en mejor calidad (supongo) y sin subtítulos.

También, ya que estoy recomiendo el documental "Fed up" que se centra en el azúcar y está bastante bien editado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> No sabía que existía ese documental y le he echado una búsqueda para verlo. En streaming está aquí:
> Cereal Killers on Vimeo
> 
> Y aquí Cereal Killers 2 (parece que hicieron dos documentales): CEREAL KILLERS 2 on Vimeo
> ...



A eso me refiero, es prácticamente imposible encontrarlo en subtitulado en castellano, ni pirata ni na de na, imposible, y hablan muy bien de ese documental... quizá por esoienso:


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2018)

Buscando Ceral Killers en español (no lo he encontrado :´() he encontrado esta joya que parece hecha por floreros de este hilo:


Tiene subtítulos en español


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2018)

piru dijo:


> Buscando Ceral Killers en español (no lo he encontrado :´() he encontrado esta joya que parece hecha por floreros de este hilo:
> 
> 
> Tiene subtítulos en español



Lo conozco, es muy bueno. Pero me da muy mala espina que no se encuentre Cereal Killers en español por ningún lado, los que lo hayan visto podrían decirnos qué cojones dice tan peligroso para que haya tanto control sobre su divulgación en españa...


----------



## Ultra Chad (11 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo conozco, es muy bueno. Pero me da muy mala espina que no se encuentre Cereal Killers en español por ningún lado, los que lo hayan visto podrían decirnos qué cojones dice tan peligroso para que haya tanto control sobre su divulgación en españa...




En un artículo de la página del Dr Mercola de 2014 que habla de dicho documental, puedes deducir claramente porque ocultan esta información.

Como Eliminar los Granos y el Azúcar

El mito persistente de que la grasa en la alimentación causa obesidad y promueve las enfermedades del corazón, sin duda, ha arruinado la salud de millones de personas. Es difícil saber cuántas personas han permitido la mala salud crónica por seguir la recomendación convencional baja en grasas y alta en carbohidratos, pero estoy seguro de que el número es significativo.

*En el documental Cereal Killers, Donal O'Neill de 41 años de edad volteó la pirámide alimenticia Americana—eliminando los azúcares y granos, aumentando dramáticamente su consumo de grasas. Al hacerlo eso, mejoró su salud hasta el punto de reducir a cero sus factores de riesgo hereditarios a la enfermedad cardiaca.*

youtube.com/watch?v=dON-fPp5Hy0


*No le Huya a las Grasas*
En su documental, O'Neill cambia a una alimentación donde el 70 por ciento de sus calorías provienen de las grasas saludables - la mayor parte en forma de nueces de macadamia (mis favoritas) -y el restante 30 por ciento de su consumo calórico se dividió entre la proteína y frutas y vegetales altos en fibra. En el transcurso de 28 días, O'Neill:

*Perdió peso y grasa corporal
*Aumentó su masa muscular magra
*Se sintió con más energía y mejoró su rendimiento deportivo
*Aumentó su tasa metabólica en reposo
*Mejoró la presión arterial, el colesterol y otras mediciones al grado que ya no tiene ningún factor de riesgo de enfermedades del corazón, la cual era una predisposición genética



En términos generales, su experimento alimenticio de un mes de duración con un alto contenido de grasa y sin carbohidratos demostró que:

*Comer grasa ayuda a perder grasa
*Comer grasas saturadas disminuye los factores de riesgo de las enfermedades del corazón
*Independientemente de su predisposición genética su alimentación es el factor determinante


*Las Grasas Saturadas y el Colesterol Son Necesarios para Una Salud Óptima*
Contrariamente a la creencia popular, las grasas saturadas de origen animal y vegetal proporcionan una serie de beneficios importantes para la salud, y su cuerpo las necesita para el correcto funcionamiento de su:



> Membranas celulares
> 
> Corazón
> 
> ...




*Sustituir los Carbohidratos Refinados con Grasas Saludables, Es la Solución para la Mayoría de sus Problemas de Salud*

Las enfermedades crónicas más subyacentes, como la obesidad, la diabetes tipo 2, enfermedades del corazón y el cáncer son inflamatorias y resistentes a la insulina y a la leptina. Cuando usted come carbohidratos, el azúcar en sangre, la insulina y la leptina se elevan temporalmente y este aumento es muy pro-inflamatorio. Cuando usted tiene una inflamación, se presenta una enfermedad y una disfunción. Un excelente editorial de la revista Open Heart4 revisa las consecuencias cardiometabólicas al substituir las grasas saturadas por carbohidratos, que incluye lo siguiente:



> Cambia al perfil lipídico aterogénico global (disminuye el HDL, aumenta los triglicéridos y la relación entre ApoB/ApoA-1)
> 
> Aumenta el riesgo de enfermedad coronaria, eventos cardiovasculares y muerte por enfermedades del corazón y aumento de la mortalidad general (todas las causas)
> 
> ...



La respuesta, entonces recae en evitar estos aumentos inflamatorios de azúcar, insulina y leptina en la sangre y revertir la resistencia a la insulina y a la leptina. Para ello, es necesario:

Evitar el azúcar refinada, fructosa procesada, y granos. Esto significa evitar los alimentos procesados, ya que están cargados de estos ingredientes, junto con otros productos químicos que pueden causar estragos metabólicos
Consumir una alimentación saludable a base de alimentos enteros de preferencia orgánicos y reemplazar los carbohidratos de granos con:
Cantidades moderadas de proteína de alta calidad de animales orgánicos, alimentados con pasto o de pastoreo (esto es para asegurarse de no consumir antibióticos, organismos transgénicos y un perfil de grasa nutricional alterado relacionado con los animales de las granjas industriales)
Altas cantidades de grasas saludables de alta calidad (saturadas y monoinsaturadas). Muchos expertos en salud creen que si usted es resistente a la insulina o la leptina, ya que el 85 por ciento de la población de Estados Unidos lo es, probablemente necesita alrededor de 50 a 85 por ciento de sus calorías diarias en forma de grasas saludables para una salud óptima. Algunas fuentes excelentes son el coco, aceite de coco, aguacate, mantequilla, frutos secos (especialmente nueces de macadamia), y grasas animales. Evite todas las grasas trans y los aceites vegetales procesados ​​(como el aceite de soya y canola). También tome una fuente de alta calidad de grasas omega-3 de origen animal, como el aceite de kril.
Consuma la mayor cantidad posible de vegetales. El jugo de vegetales es una buena manera de aumentar su consumo de vegetales
Otra sugerencia adicional es implementar el ayuno intermitente, ya que mejorará radicalmente su capacidad de quemar grasa como su principal combustible. Esto también ayudará a restaurar la señalización óptima de leptina e insulina.




Y mi opinión acerca de que se oculte esta información y se aconseje JUSTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO para tener una salud optima, es que es un *Crimen de lesa humanidad*, y espero que los colaboradores de este desastre sean juzgados como tal en un futuro.


----------



## lost_77 (11 Jun 2018)

Hay otro documental que está ahora en Netflix, se llama the magic pill, sobre dietas low carb y keto. No lo he visto, parece que la asociación médica australiana ha pedido que lo retiren


----------



## DonCrisis (12 Jun 2018)

Ayer vi el documental de "Cereal Killers" y va de un tipo que deja de comer cerealesy azúcares y toma una dieta basada fundamentalmente en grasa y proteinas. Llega a estar en cetosis porque en un momento comenta que empieza a oler raro. 

Al final le mejoran todos los indicadores, excepto el colesterol que le sube algo. Luego explican que hay colesterol pequeñito, que crea las placas en arterias y colesterol más grande, que no las crea. Eso no me quedó muy claro...

Hoy a lo mejor me veo la segunda parte, a ver qué comentan


----------



## zapatitos (12 Jun 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> *Donde comprais el tocino de bellota, en el charcutero? Yo nada más q encuentro en cámara el típico curado con sal q no se puede ni comer.*



Yo hoy he comprado 2 kilos de tocino bellotero en la carnicería local, a 5 euros el kilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (12 Jun 2018)

Están bien los documentales de Cereal Killer, pero diría que me ha gustado más la segunda parte. 

Aunque el protagonista es deportista (y tiene un porcentaje de grasa bajo), la primera se centra en la salud. El vídeo sintetiza bien en una hora los beneficios de la dieta LCHF, pero tampoco aporta nada que no se haya comentado aquí mil veces.

La segunda parte trata del rendimiento deportivo de fondo y está bastante interesante. Los protagonistas son una pareja que se marcan un San Francisco - Hawai remando :8:


----------



## Lotte (14 Jun 2018)

Noticia de El Pais sobre cómo se ha disparado el número de casos de hígado graso no alcohólico. En este caso prefieren no echarle las culpas directamente a la grasa y lo dejan en un "Se desconoce el origen exacto del NASH" pero la frase clave es muy significativa:

“Se inició un terremoto en los ochenta que era la obesidad y ha generado un tsunami que ahora vemos los hepatólogos: la prevalencia del hígado graso no alcohólico está en aumento”, avisa Augustin"

¿Qué habrá cambiado desde los ochenta para que se haya producido? ¿se habrá elevado el consumo de huevos y carnes? 



La dolencia invisible que afecta a uno de cada tres adultos | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jun 2018)

Lotte dijo:


> Noticia de El Pais sobre cómo se ha disparado el número de casos de hígado graso no alcohólico. En este caso prefieren no echarle las culpas directamente a la grasa y lo dejan en un "Se desconoce el origen exacto del NASH" pero la frase clave es muy significativa:
> 
> “Se inició un terremoto en los ochenta que era la obesidad y ha generado un tsunami que ahora vemos los hepatólogos: la prevalencia del hígado graso no alcohólico está en aumento”, avisa Augustin"
> 
> ...



Higado graso no alcoholico=fructosa.


Y lo saben


----------



## Cormac (14 Jun 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Higado graso no alcoholico=fructosa.
> 
> 
> Y lo saben



Hombre, el hígado graso no alcohólico vendrá del azúcar en su multitud de variantes.
Que alguien se coma varias frutas al día en un contexto de una dieta sana, puede estar tranquilo.
Si sólo se alimenta de fruta, se le disparará el azúcar claro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Jun 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, el hígado graso no alcohólico vendrá del azúcar en su multitud de variantes.
> Que alguien se coma varias frutas al día en un contexto de una dieta sana, puede estar tranquilo.
> Si sólo se alimenta de fruta, se le disparará el azúcar claro.



la mayor parte de ingesta de fructosa proviene del azucar de mesa, que es 50% glucosa 50% fructosa


----------



## 2B-san (14 Jun 2018)

El higado graso viene de comer donuts, pasteles y demás mierda, no de hincharse a fruta.

Alguien que se hinche a fruta, SOLO FRUTA, esta perfectamente sano. Lo que pasa es que no hay nadie que haga eso (comer solo fruta), así que cuando habláis tenéis una pseudoimagen totalmente irracional de que pasaría si alguien lo hiciera.

Lo que pasa es que vuestro conocido (o vosotros mismos) que cree que come sano, sale de baretos 1 vez a la semana y come fritanga, y ya por aprovechar con el café se mete un dulcecito, que no va a pasar nada.

Todo eso al final enmierda la poco bueno que hagas y nadie come sano de verdad.

En este hilo os lo he leído a todos, que una vez a la semana os metéis una pizza o cualquier otra mierda, aquí nadie esta comiendo sano de verdad el 100% del tiempo, os autoengañais si creéis lo contrario.


----------



## angek (14 Jun 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> El higado graso viene de comer donuts, pasteles y demás mierda, no de hincharse a fruta.
> 
> Alguien que se hinche a fruta, SOLO FRUTA, esta perfectamente sano. Lo que pasa es que no hay nadie que haga eso (comer solo fruta), así que cuando habláis tenéis una pseudoimagen totalmente irracional de que pasaría si alguien lo hiciera.
> 
> ...



¿Sin proteína ninguna?

Ejem.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jun 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre, el hígado graso no alcohólico vendrá del azúcar en su multitud de variantes.
> Que alguien se coma varias frutas al día en un contexto de una dieta sana, puede estar tranquilo.
> Si sólo se alimenta de fruta, se le disparará el azúcar claro.



Cualquier cosa que venga envasada o empaquetada, lleva fructosa.


----------



## piru (14 Jun 2018)

El Dr. Mercola recomienda no consumir más de 15g de fructosa al dia. Con una manzana mediana(9.5) y una pera mediana(11.8) te pasas: 21.3g ::

¿La Fruta Engorda o Ayuda a Adelgazar?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> El higado graso viene de comer donuts, pasteles y demás mierda, no de hincharse a fruta.
> 
> Alguien que se hinche a fruta, SOLO FRUTA, esta perfectamente sano. Lo que pasa es que no hay nadie que haga eso (comer solo fruta), así que cuando habláis tenéis una pseudoimagen totalmente irracional de que pasaría si alguien lo hiciera.
> 
> ...



Pues si tiene Ud razon, esta mañana me he comido un bocata. No recuerdo el anterior pero hace medio año creo.

Alguna cerveza? Puede, pero pasa alguna semana que ni la pruebo. Vino el finde si.

Esta Ud diciendo que por tomar de uvas a peras algo que supone un 1% de la ingesta semanal, o menos, en mi caso, supone alguna diferencia?

Cuando das el salto no te sueles salir casi nunca porque lo procesado te sienta como el culo. Pan de uvas a peras por lo mismo. Pocos conforeros he leido que se pongan finos a mierda un dia a la semana.

Mis extras son la paella o unas patatas asadas el finde que me peto pero evidentemente no son alimentos procesados/precocinados.


----------



## 999999999 (14 Jun 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> El higado graso viene de comer donuts, pasteles y demás mierda, no de hincharse a fruta.
> 
> Alguien que se hinche a fruta, SOLO FRUTA, esta perfectamente sano. Lo que pasa es que no hay nadie que haga eso (comer solo fruta), así que cuando habláis tenéis una pseudoimagen totalmente irracional de que pasaría si alguien lo hiciera.
> 
> ...



Comer 100% sano toda la vida

Tú eres un talibán  

Disfruta ::


----------



## Ultra Chad (15 Jun 2018)

piru dijo:


> El Dr. Mercola recomienda no consumir más de 15g de fructosa al dia. Con una manzana mediana(9.5) y una pera mediana(11.8) te pasas: 21.3g ::
> 
> ¿La Fruta Engorda o Ayuda a Adelgazar?




Realmente recomienda limitar a 15 gramos el consumo diario de fructosa a individuos con resistencia a la insulina / obesos / diabéticos.

Para individuos con buena sensibilidad a la insulina aumenta la cifra a 25 gramos diarios, que no es tan limitante.

Igualmente son recomendaciones generales para la población general. Hay mucha gente sana, niños activos, deportistas jovenes y en general, que pueden superar perfectamente esa cifra sin tener ningún problema.
Igualmente ,la fruta siempre entera, con su fibra, nada de zumitos. El que quiera jugos, que use verduras, o frutas tipo limones.

La mayoria de gente que tiene higado graso no alcoholico es por mierdas como la coca cola, fanta, monster, etc...
Es la forma mas fácil y rápida de consumir en un momento dosis masivas de fructosa.
Cualquiera que se coma 3 manzanas medianas sentirá el efecto saciante de estas, cosa que no pasa con estos refrescos modernos.


----------



## piru (15 Jun 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Realmente recomienda limitar a 15 gramos el consumo diario de fructosa a individuos con resistencia a la insulina / obesos / diabéticos.
> 
> Para individuos con buena sensibilidad a la insulina aumenta la cifra a 25 gramos diarios, que no es tan limitante.
> 
> ...




3 manzanas medianas son 25.5g de fructosa lo mismo que un cuarto de litro de coca cola. En los dos casos esa fructosa la tiene que gestionar el hígado. 

Mucha gente se mete un cuenco de fruta para desayunar, se lleva al curro un plátano y una mazana como picoteo, de postre en la comida una raja de sandia y en la cena una pera. Se han metido un chute de 50g de fructosa solo en fruta, más toda la fructosa que hay en el resto de alimentos. Si les preguntas te dirán que comen sano...


----------



## Gumersindo (16 Jun 2018)

*Lierre Keith: "La mayoría de veganos lo deja y los que insisten hacen trampas"*

"El primer bocado de carne tras ese periodo de veinte años marcó el final de mi juventud, el momento en el que asumí las responsabilidades de la edad adulta. Fue el instante en el que dejé de luchar contra el álgebra básica de la encarnación: para que unos vivan, otros deben morir. En la aceptación de esta verdad, con todo su sufrimiento y pesar, está la capacidad de elegir un camino, diferente, un camino mejor". Con esta cita, recogida directamente de su obra, Lierre Keith intenta ilustrar el final de una prolongada angustia derivada de una elección dietética que para ella fue fatídica.

Feminista y ecologista vinculada a diferentes movimientos de izquierda, la espondoliosis, los episodios de hipoglucemia, la amenorrea, el agotamiento, la ansiedad y la depresión que jornada tras jornada la afligían acabaron desmontando toda su ideología alimentaria: la que pregonaba que graves problemas como el hambre en el mundo se acabarían solucionando con una dieta a base, exclusivamente, de productos de origen vegetal. Con motivo de la reedición de su libro 'El mito vegetariano' (Capitan Swing), decidimos entrevistar a una de las voces más críticas con movimientos como el veganismo y el vegetarianismo, en los que ella misma participó como una activa militante.

PREGUNTA: ¿Qué le atrajo del veganismo para adoptarlo como régimen y forma de vida?

RESPUESTA: Era muy joven, apenas tenía 15 años, y como la mayoría de veganos o vegetarianos conocí a otra persona que pertenecía a este mundo. Esa es la principal razón por la que la mayoría se convierte. Los veganos te ofrecen un modelo perfecto: basta cambiar un factor tan elemental como la dieta y solucionaremos los problemas de aquellos que mueren de inanición, salvaremos el planeta, los animales...

"Estas dietas no resuelven los problemas que nos preocupan y para lo único que sirven es para autodestruirnos"

Es cierto que el leitmotiv de estas dietas se basa en la compasión, la justicia y la sostenibilidad. No hay nada de malo en esos valores. Lo que yo intento comunicar a la gente es que no necesita cambiar su régimen. Lo fundamental es disponer de mejor información para entender cuáles son las causas reales que provocan el hambre en el mundo o la destrucción del medioambiente. Una dieta vegetariana no es la mejor opción para abordar estas cuestiones.

P. ¿En qué consiste entonces esa ignorancia en la que se mueven estas formas de entender la alimentación?

Principalmente en dos puntos. El primero es que vivimos en una sociedad que desde hace 10.000 años se ha sustentado, sobre todo, en la agricultura. Muy pocos están dispuestos a entender que la agricultura es la práctica más destructiva que el ser humano ha perpetrado. Bajo la perspectiva de un vegetariano o de un vegano, una dieta basada en productos que nacen de la agricultura parece la mejor manera de avanzar. En su seno no se cuestiona toda la devastación que ha provocado. Lo que ellos buscan son soluciones simples a un problema muy grande y sistémico. La segunda cuestión tiene que ver con una media verdad. Aunque es cierto que, ante las horribles imágenes de animales torturados que todos hemos visto, hay motivos suficientes para rechazar la carne, también es cierto que ese es solo un modelo posible de ganadería.

P. Avisa usted a las personas que eliminan de su dieta los productos de origen animal que si persisten lo van a pasar mal.

Puedes seguir el régimen durante algunos años sin notar los efectos, pero si insistes, las lesiones acabarán surgiendo. Cuando llegas a un cierto punto, te quedan dos opciones. La primera es la que yo escogí durante 20 años: seguir adelante y convertirte en un fundamentalista donde tu realidad física, en la que tu cuerpo se va destruyendo, no se corresponde con tu manera de pensar. Aún así, sigues prefiriendo tu ideología. La segunda es dar un paso atrás y decirte a ti mismo que esto no funciona. La realidad es que la mayoría de personas que ha probado a ser vegano ha dejado el régimen. Pocos aguantan más de tres meses, pero nadie habla de eso. Solo se ponen los ejemplos de aquellos que llevan practicándolo durante mucho tiempo. Lo que te puedo decir con certeza es que todos ellos están haciendo trampas, aunque no lo digan públicamente. Las grandes figuras del veganismo mienten. He visto a gente que se estaba desvaneciendo por su dieta y que acababan yendo a la misma tienda de mariscos donde yo hago la compra. Estas cosas las tratábamos en privado, pero nadie tenía el coraje de admitir que habíamos cometido un gran error. Por ese motivo decidí escribir este libro. Estas dietas no resuelven los problemas que nos preocupan y para lo único que sirven es para destruirnos a nosotros mismos si las mantenemos durante años.

P. En su libro no solo hace referencia al deterioro físico, sino también a importantes problemas mentales como la depresión, la ansiedad o la pérdida de memoria.

Para entender por qué se producen hay que entrar a fondo en qué es lo que falla en estos regímenes. Nuestra evolución como humanos se dio sobre todo cuando empezamos a comer animales que se alimentan de hierba. De este modo, mientras nuestro cerebro se hizo más grande, nuestro sistema digestivo se redujo. El 25% de nuestra energía va a parar a nuestro cerebro y para que este órgano trabaje como debe necesita grasas y proteínas. Con una dieta basada en alimentos de origen vegetal no estás consiguiendo ninguna de las dos cosas. Lo único que tienes es un montón de azúcar. Llámalo carbohidratos complejos, si eso te hace sentir mejor, pera cada molécula de esos carbohidratos acabará convirtiéndose al final en azúcares simples.

*Así que lo que comes es azúcar, azúcar y más azúcar. El ser humano ha evolucionado para no comer azúcar. Nuestro cuerpo no lo maneja bien, no tenemos una manera de metabolizarlo que sea saludable. Si sigues, sin embargo, una dieta con una presencia destacada de grasas y proteínas, el azúcar en sangre se vuelve más estable y el cerebro trabaja mejor.* Tus neurotransmisores necesitan las proteínas. Por ejemplo, el cuerpo no produce triptófano por sí mismo. El triptófano es el precursor natural de la serotonina y no hay buenas fuentes vegetales que lo contengan. Solo puedes obtenerlo a través de esas proteínas, por lo que si las eliminas, también eliminas la serotonina.

P. Como ya ha señalado anteriormente, culpa usted de los problemas de la alimentación mundial a nuestro sistema agrícola, en particular al cultivo de cereales, y ataca además a uno de los alimentos claves para veganos y vegetarianos: la soja.

R. La soja no es realmente un alimento. Los humanos no la digerimos bien, a no ser que se utilice como condimento fermentado, que es como se toma en Japón. ¿Emplearla como fuente de proteínas? Nadie en la historia de la humanidad lo ha hecho nunca. Tenemos que entender que las semillas, como los cereales son, en esencia, los 'bebés' de las plantas y están pertrechadas con las defensas que necesitan para sobrevivir. Cuando la semilla cae, nadie la va a proteger, así que lo hacen ellas solas. Las plantas no pueden correr, no tienen garras ni colmillos. En lo que son expertas son en la guerra química. Así que las semillas están repletas de lo que llamamos antinutrientes, que las hacen difíciles de digerir y que pueden infligir todo tipo de daño a los animales que las comen.

"*En cuanto incorporé la grasa animal a mi dieta pude, por fin, doblar mis rodillas sin que aquello fuera un calvario"
*
En particular, en la soja hay toda una serie de nocivos antinutrientes como el inhibidor de la tripsina, una enzima que producimos en el páncreas que es fundamental para la digestión. La soja nos puede producir importantes dolores de estómago, gases, diarrea... He conocido a compañeros que han sufrido, de hecho, graves diarreas sangrantes por su culpa. Por otro lado, está el problema de los fitoestrógenos, que ni siquiera se eliminan bien cuando se somete a la soja a procesos químicos. Se trata de disruptores endocrinos que afectan a los adultos, pero que son especialmente dañinos para los niños, cuyos cuerpos son todavía muy vulnerables. Alimentar a un niño a base de leche de soja en vez de leche de vaca puede equivaler a darle cinco píldoras anticonceptivas al día, lo que afecta gravemente a su crecimiento. La soja también puede provocar hipotiroidismo. Yo desarrollé la enfermedad de Hashimoto (¿curioso que el nombre provenga de Japón, ¿no?) y no tengo ninguna duda de que fue por culpa de ella.

P. ¿Qué sucede entonces con los estudios que hablan sobre las bondades de las dietas basadas en alimentos de origen vegetal? ¿Son falsos?

R. La mayoría de la gente no sabe leer estos trabajos ya que en nuestro sistema educativo no se ha cuidado la formación científica. Nos quedamos en los titulares que, normalmente, apoyan aquello en lo que queremos creer de antemano. Los estudios hay que leerlos sin quedarse en el prefacio. ¿Cuántas veces el 'abstract' no coincide ni siquiera con lo que viene después? Luego hay casos que, efectivamente, se han demostrado como erróneos, como cuando se dijo durante años que debíamos de mantener una dieta con altos niveles de hidratos de carbono y pocas grasas. Ahora podemos decir que aquello fue un completo desastre por lo que se refiere a la salud pública.

P. ¿Cómo cambió su vida en el instante en que volvió a comer alimentos de origen animal?

R. Algunos de los problemas de salud que arrastraba mejoraron, otros se solucionaron por completo, como mi depresión, o los que afectaban a mis órganos reproductivos. Tenía una piel tan seca que dolía. En cuanto incorporé la grasa animal a mi dieta pude, por fin, doblar mis hombros y mis rodillas sin que aquello fuera un calvario. Al final de mi etapa como vegana, mi columna vertebral estaba destrozada -ya tenía espondiolosis con dieciocho años, un instante de la vida en que debería haber estado con el máximo de energía-, así me que me pasaba la vida tirada en el sofá. Ahora puedo caminar durante al menos media hora. En aquella etapa no podía viajar en avión ni ir al cine ni salir cenar con mis amigos.


P. ¿Cómo es su dieta actual? ¿En qué principios se basa?

R. La principal pregunta que nos debemos hacer sobre nuestro régimen es si sirve para preservar el suelo o para acabar con él. La agricultura de cereales destruye todo tipo de vida: árboles, prados, animales... Lo único que crece en el campo gracias a ella es comida para humanos. Por todo el planeta, lo único que ha supuesto es extinción en masa. Su papel en el calentamiento global ha sido también fundamental. Yo apuesto por la comida que o bien crece de forma salvaje en bosques, océanos, etc., o que proviene del cuidado del hombre, pero de forma responsable. Es el caso de la carne de animales que han sido alimentados con pastos. Creo en los modelos de ganadería, como el de Joel Salatin, donde la hierba precede a los rumiantes que preceden, a su vez, a las aves, como los gansos o los pollos, que se comen los gusanos del estiércol. ¿Serviría como un modelo global? El problema real es que, quizás, somos demasiados seres humanos. Si se sigue con este crecimiento, acabaremos utilizando todo el suelo disponible y el colapso de la civilización será inevitable.

Veganismo: Lierre Keith: La mayoría de veganos lo deja y los que insisten hacen trampas. Noticias de Nutrición


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2018)

Gumersindo dijo:


> ..."Pocos aguantan más de tres meses, pero nadie habla de eso. Solo se ponen los ejemplos de aquellos que llevan practicándolo durante mucho tiempo. Lo que te puedo decir con certeza es que* todos ellos están haciendo trampas*, aunque no lo digan públicamente. Las grandes figuras del veganismo mienten. He visto a gente que se estaba desvaneciendo por su dieta y que acababan yendo a la misma tienda de mariscos donde yo hago la compra. Estas cosas las tratábamos en privado, pero nadie tenía el coraje de admitir que habíamos cometido un gran error. Por ese motivo decidí escribir este libro. Estas dietas no resuelven los problemas que nos preocupan y para lo único que sirven es para destruirnos a nosotros mismos si las mantenemos durante años"...















Ningún vegano sano pasaría una "auditoría vegana".


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2018)

piru dijo:


> Ningún vegano sano pasaría una "auditoría vegana".



Entrando Sugus y Payios en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Entrando Sugus y Payios en 3, 2, 1...



Tardarán un poco se están preparando el almuerzo:







Revuelto de huevos veganos, con champiñones, gambas de tofu y gulas de seitán. :fiufiu:


----------



## McNulty (16 Jun 2018)

El otro día hablando con un motivado del gimnasio al que voy, tras decirle que comía una o dos veces al día, se hechó las manos a la Cabeza y me hechó la bronca. Me dijo que nada de eso, que tenía que comer 5 veces al día mínimo por Salud y por bien del metabolismo.

Según me dijo, lleva 8 años yendo al gym, unos cinco días a la semana. Está fibrado, pero como un puto fideo.

Yo llevo año y medio yendo al gym, 3 días a la semana. He conseguido más musculatura que él, y estoy mucho más atlético.

Hago básicamente paleo, pero no soy talibán. Alguna día de la semana tomo pan, alimentos con mucha azúcar y lácteos. La regla sería: come todo natural. Ni dietas ni pollas. Prescinde de procesados y poco más. No hay más secreto.

Es increíble como nos tienen engañados con el mito de la grasas. Todo es para que consumamos más y salgan ganando ellos. Sale mucho más caro a la larga para el consumidor, comprar el pan todos los dias (tradición social que nunca entendí), yogures, galletas, y todo tipo de procesados, que se terminan muy pronto y no te aportan apenas energía natural, que comprar carne, frutos secos o huevos, que tomándolos una vez al día ya estás totalmente saciado.


----------



## Lausengier (17 Jun 2018)

Ayer cené grasas de calidad y algo de fruta y hoy en ayunas 16 km a 3.59 *km sin notar ningún síntoma de hipoglicemia. 
En cambio, el miercoles se me ocurrió comer almendras, chocolate y frutos rojos, y no podía con las zapatillas. Creo que con la insulina por los suelos tienes más fuerza para ejercicios en fase 2 y incluso 3 que ronden la hora y poco.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jun 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Ayer cené grasas de calidad y algo de fruta y hoy en ayunas 16 km a 3.59 *km sin notar ningún síntoma de hipoglicemia.
> En cambio, el miercoles se me ocurrió comer almendras, chocolate y frutos rojos, y no podía con las zapatillas. Creo que con la insulina por los suelos tienes más fuerza para ejercicios en fase 2 y incluso 3 que ronden la hora y poco.



Supongo que cuando hablas de chocolate seria con su buena dosis de azucar. Con un simple bocata al dia siguiente tengo hambre entre horas.

La explicacion es sencilla. El pico de azucar resetea la otra via metabolica. Tu cuerpo reacciona emitiendo insulina a saco y en la bajada tirando de glucogenesis. La curva de glucemia hace como un muelle arriba y abajo. La glucogenesis agota las reservas del higado y el cuerpo a pedir mas chute de hidrato durante un par de dias.

El chaval que llevo diabetico en seis meses solo se salio del guion un dia en un cumple que se zampo una hamburguesa. Estuvo 48 h con glucemias cercanas a 140. 

Subio y con las dosis habituales de insulina bajo muy despacio hasta valores normales. Se veia un pico que salto de 150 se pincho y bajo a 90 pero despues con su dieta habitual lowcarb subio y se quedo en 140 y 48 h bajando despacito. 

Tengo claro el motivo. Ante el pico y la bajada el sistema endocrino reacciona produciendo mas glucosa y como no hay suficiente insulina endogena te tiene alto porque le estas diciendo he tomado azucar y como la bajo rapido dame mas azucar. Jodes la via metabolica de la grasa durante bastantes horas.

Con la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas NO HAY SINTOMAS DE HIPO. La via funciona y con glucemias cercanas a 70 otro chaval estaria ya con temblores y el mio ni se despeina. Ni una hipo en seis meses.

Hace deporte sin pincharse y sin hidratos y se ve una bonita curva de glucogenesis y una bajada sin dosis de insulina hasta valores de 90.


----------



## 999999999 (19 Jun 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> No sé si es por la sensación de saciedad pero cuando como mucha grasa me siento raro, incómodo. Como si no me acabara de sentar bien, como si el estómago se me hiciera pesado.
> 
> Me pasa cuando como mucha mantequilla (brócoli salteado en mantequilla), cuando como igualmente tostadas (muy esporádicas) con mantequilla, u hoy mismo al comerme casi 250 gr. de morro cerduno y una patata asada. ¿Será que me sacia muy deprisa y me fuerzo a comer? ¿O soy, como dice Frank Suárez, de los que necesita comer más verdurita/carne blanca? Tampoco es que coma demasiada carne roja, y un entrecot o un chuletón me sientan como Dios.
> 
> Hay algo que no entiendo.



Porque al estómago le cuesta digerir las comidas pesadas...


----------



## Pilar Rubio (20 Jun 2018)

prevenir la obesidad:una prioridad en salud públic.

no debemos ingerir mucha grasa ni azucares a nuestro cuerpo. hacer mucho ejercicios.


----------



## angek (20 Jun 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


> prevenir la obesidad:una prioridad en salud públic.
> 
> no debemos ingerir mucha grasa ni azucares a nuestro cuerpo. hacer mucho ejercicios.



Hola, Pilar. 

¿Podemos leer alguna referencia sobre estos comentarios?


----------



## Elkin (20 Jun 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


> prevenir la obesidad:una prioridad en salud públic.
> 
> no debemos ingerir mucha grasa ni azucares a nuestro cuerpo. hacer mucho ejercicios.







Pero bueno, ¿es que no has tenido la decencia ni siquiera de leer dos o tres páginas, hija mía?


No se puede venir a un hilo tan importante como este y soltar la majadería de las grasas, que no sabes de lo que hablas.

Y lo del azúcar es cero, nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jun 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


> prevenir la obesidad:una prioridad en salud públic.
> 
> no debemos ingerir mucha grasa ni azucares a nuestro cuerpo. hacer mucho ejercicios.



NO, totalmente equivocado. Por cierto, el ejercicio no adelgaza. Lee a Fung.


----------



## killersanchez (20 Jun 2018)

Supongo que ya se habrá hablado pero...

*Fruta verde vs Fruta Madura.*

¿Tienen los mismos nutrientes?

Entiendo que la madura + azúcar ¿No?

¿Fibra la misma?

¿Algo más?


----------



## 999999999 (20 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> NO, totalmente equivocado. Por cierto, el ejercicio no adelgaza. Lee a Fung.



No hace falta

No hay más que ver la evidencia...

Mira en la isla de "Supervivientes"

- Actividad física
- Menor ingesta
- Comida más sana

TODOS han adelgazado, y bastante además. TODOS!


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> En un artículo de la página del Dr Mercola de 2014 que habla de dicho documental, puedes deducir claramente porque ocultan esta información.
> 
> Como Eliminar los Granos y el Azúcar
> 
> ...



parecéis niños de teta tragándoos cualquier cosa de gurús:

The BEST of VEGAN GAINS Cereal Killers Proves Low Carb Diets Cause Stupidity - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-jun-2018 at 23:41 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> No hace falta
> 
> No hay más que ver la evidencia...
> 
> ...



no te olvides el déficit calórico, que según los paleos no importan las calorías.


----------



## 999999999 (21 Jun 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> parecéis niños de teta tragándoos cualquier cosa de gurús:
> 
> The BEST of VEGAN GAINS Cereal Killers Proves Low Carb Diets Cause Stupidity - YouTube
> 
> ...



Que se lo expliquen en los campos de concentración...

Que su delgadez es sugestión


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Que se lo expliquen en los campos de concentración...
> 
> Que su delgadez es sugestión



Claro y con un tiro en el estomago se adelgaza que te quedas en la calavera.

Con tal calidad de argumentos ya no dan ganas ni de contestaos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2018)

Qué paciencia con los panaderos!


----------



## 999999999 (21 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro y con un tiro en el estomago se adelgaza que te quedas en la calavera.
> 
> Con tal calidad de argumentos ya no dan ganas ni de contestaos.



O sea que niegas que esas 3 cosas sean causa de adelgazar...?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> O sea que niegas que esas 3 cosas sean causa de adelgazar...?



Comida más sana sí, pero claro entendiendo esto. Menos comida, es decir, ayunos sí, comer poquito muchas veces pues no. En cuanto al ejercicio físico te concedo un máximo del 10% siendo casi deportistas de élite, como bien demostró Fung en su blog.


----------



## 2B-san (21 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Comida más sana sí, pero claro entendiendo esto. Menos comida, es decir, ayunos sí, comer poquito muchas veces pues no. En cuanto al ejercicio físico te concedo un máximo del 10% siendo casi deportistas de élite, como bien demostró Fung en su blog.



Un cuerpo musculado tiene mayor necesidad energética que otro fofo, no digo esto desde el punto de vista del deficit calorico que defienden estos pesadillas, pero un cuerpo trabajado necesitara más energía y sera más eficiente en el consumo, por lo que alimentarse de forma adecuada (grasas sanas, no carbohidratos) hará que se adelgace más y se moldee la forma del cuerpo.

Por lo que decir que el ejercicio no es importante me parece una temeridad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> Un cuerpo musculado tiene mayor necesidad energética que otro fofo, no digo esto desde el punto de vista del deficit calorico que defienden estos pesadillas, pero un cuerpo trabajado necesitara más energía y sera más eficiente en el consumo, por lo que alimentarse de forma adecuada (grasas sanas, no carbohidratos) hará que se adelgace más y se moldee la forma del cuerpo.
> 
> Por lo que decir que el ejercicio no es importante me parece una temeridad.



El deporte es bueno por muchas razones, una de ellas es la tonificación que hace aumentar, como dices tu metabolismo basal, pero como te metas mierdas procesadas te va a dar igual matarte a ejercicio, ergo la clave es lo que comes, como bien has dicho.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Jun 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> Un cuerpo musculado tiene mayor necesidad energética que otro fofo, no digo esto desde el punto de vista del deficit calorico que defienden estos pesadillas, pero un cuerpo trabajado necesitara más energía y sera más eficiente en el consumo, por lo que alimentarse de forma adecuada (grasas sanas, no carbohidratos) hará que se adelgace más y se moldee la forma del cuerpo.
> 
> Por lo que decir que el ejercicio no es importante me parece una temeridad.



Esto se ha explicado mil veces. Un cuerpo musculado ayuda a no engordar pero no por el puto balance energetico, es porque la masa muscular y el ejercicio MEJORA la resistencia a la insulina.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2018 at 21:12 ----------




999999999 dijo:


> O sea que niegas que esas 3 cosas sean causa de adelgazar...?



Niego que esas tres cosas sean la forma de adelgazar de para una persona sedentaria y con comida de sobra.

Si vamos a ejemplos extremos como matar a alguien de hambre tambien vale lo del tiro en el estomago.

Como ya te han explicado el ejercicio por si solo influye muy parcialmente. Osea es una mentira a medias que son las peores mentiras.

Y lo del balance energetico ya nos aburre. No son metabolicamente iguales 1000 cal de tocino que 1000 calorias de macarrones. Osea que sumar esas dos cifras como hacen los endocrinos es de subnormales.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2018 at 21:18 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El deporte es bueno por muchas razones, una de ellas es la tonificación que hace aumentar, como dices tu metabolismo basal, pero como te metas mierdas procesadas te va a dar igual matarte a ejercicio, ergo la clave es lo que comes, como bien has dicho.



Me harto de ver idiotas en los club de runners que salen a correr casi a diario, con sus barritas energeticas. Luego el finde los veo siempre de cerveceo y algun comentario de lo que comen antes de correr... pasta, patatas, el almuerzo de bocatas a diario.

Resultado: piernas y brazos mas o menos tonificados y barrigas que dan verguenza.


----------



## Luizmi (22 Jun 2018)

The Collapse of a $40 Million Nutrition Science Crusade

Versión en castellano:
El colapso de una cruzada de ciencia nutricional de 40 millones de dolares

Resumen en español para el que no siga el tema con información extra que no está en el artículo:

Gary taubes (máximo defensor de la teoría insulina/hidratos) y colegas crean una organización sin ánimo de lucro, NuSi, (aunque ellos se pusieron sueldos de p*tisima madre), con la intención de realizar estudios médicos rigurosos con el fin de demostrar la veracidad de sus teorías sobre alimentación, en concreto el modelo hidratos de carbono-insulina, que es el ellos defienden, recaudan un buen montón de pasta, contratan investigadores de primera fila para realizar los estudios, que más o menos consisten en comprobar de manera feaciente si las dietas bajas bajas en hidratos de carbono suponen una mejora substancial sobre dietas basadas en el contar el número calorías, etc, 
Se acuerdan los protocolos sobre los estudios a realizar y firman acuerdos entre los investigadores que llevarán los estudios y los mientros de Nusi, (taubes, pattia, etc).

Salen los resultados de los estudios y estos no gustan a Taubes, los estudios dicen que apenas hay diferencia entre los distintos tipos de dietas, que los efectos de la insulina poco han tenido que ver en las perdidas de peso obtenidas.
Taubes y cia se ponen locos y critican la metodología de los estudios (la misma que ellos previamente acordaron), la fundación que soltaba pasta a la organización de Taubes (NuSi) deja de darles dinero, personal de la organización se larga y practicamente queda desintegrada.

Enlace al último estudio financiado por NuSi:
Effect of Low-Fat vs Low-Carbohydrate Diet on 12-Month Weight Loss in Overweight Adults and the Association With Genotype Pattern or Insulin Secretion: The DIETFITS Randomized Clinical Trial | Lifestyle Behaviors | JAMA | JAMA Network

Conclusión del estudio en catellano:
"En este estudio de dieta de pérdida de peso de 12 meses, *no hubo diferencias significativas en el cambio de peso entre una dieta baja en grasa y saludable versus una dieta baja en carbohidratos, y ni el patrón de genotipo ni la secreción inicial de insulina se asoció con los efectos dietéticos en la pérdida de peso*. En el contexto de estos 2 enfoques de dieta de pérdida de peso comunes, ninguno de los 2 factores predisponentes hipotéticos fue útil para identificar qué dieta era mejor para quién."


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> The Collapse of a $40 Million Nutrition Science Crusade
> 
> Versión en castellano:
> El colapso de una cruzada de ciencia nutricional de 40 millones de dolares
> ...



es que era evidente desde que multitud de dietas tradicionales desde hace decenas de miles de años son altas en carbohidratos y la epidemia de obesidad tiene unas décadas.

Y además la proteína animal también es insulinogénica y de hecho hay una correlación entre diabetes y el consumo de proteína animal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jun 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que era evidente desde que multitud de dietas tradicionales desde hace decenas de miles de años son altas en carbohidratos y la epidemia de obesidad tiene unas décadas.
> 
> Y además la proteína animal también es insulinogénica y de hecho hay una correlación entre diabetes y el consumo de proteína animal.



Ya entro el tonto al trapo.

Habra que leerse el estudio de marras digo yo.

De momento no leo en el titulo nada de alta en grasas y tampoco leo nada de ausencia de procesados. Si seguimos tratando todos los macros igualmente, da igual su formato y de donde procedan mal empezamos.

Leido y ya estamos con estudios que no dan una mierda de informacion en el abstract.

Saco estos dos parrafos:

'What is the effect of a healthy low-fat (HLF) diet vs a healthy low-carbohydrate (HLC) diet on weight change at 12 months '

'the mean 12-month macronutrient distributions were 48% vs 30% for carbohydrates, 29% vs 45% for fat, and 21% vs 23% for protein'

Preguntas y comentarios:

- Que coño son healthy carbos?
Si son carbos sin procesar yo compro el estudio, nada nuevo, nada que no se haya dicho en este hilo.

- Luego las protes que toman son las mismas (21 vs 23) nada que rascar por ahi. Eres mu tonto Sugus.

- Luego si vamos a ser serios en el peor caso la dieta con mas carbos tiene un 30% de grasas. Nada que ver con las dietas que mandan los endocrinos. NO es baja en grasas para nada.

El que ha colgado el link si nos sabe decir que coño comian los dos grupos algo mas se puede sacar en claro.

No veo nada sorprendente en el estudio. Si los healthy carbos son sin procesar tenemos otro estudio que no contradice nada de los que aqui se trata.

Que los dos grupos pierdan peso y la palabra healthy me da a entender que han eliminado procesados y son carbos buenos y grasas buenas como aqui lo entendemos.


----------



## 999999999 (24 Jun 2018)

Cómo adelgazar cinco kilos en dos semanas de forma saludable | Cuerpo



> *Cómo adelgazar cinco kilos en dos semanas de forma saludable*
> CUERPO
> GEMA GARCÍA MARCOS
> Compartir en Facebook
> ...


----------



## Patricia S. (24 Jun 2018)

Os dejo por aquí una entrevista que le hicieron a uno de los miembros mas antiguos del foro "musclecoop". Se habla de flexibilidad metabólica y quizas os sea interesante Entrevista a Sethh: - Daniscience


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jun 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Cómo adelgazar cinco kilos en dos semanas de forma saludable | Cuerpo



Un compendio de ocurrencias...

Alguna idea buena con un monton de subnormaladas sin entrar nunca al fondo del asunto. El comentario sobre el colesterol...en fin.

Lo de comer mas proteinas es de traca. Luego entran en contradicciones como recomendar el aguacate.

Es un cacao mental serio el de esta señora.

Pd. Lo de hacer HIIT en dos semanas va a marcar alguna diferencia... me meo, no cabe un tonto/a mas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Un compendio de ocurrencias...
> 
> Alguna idea buena con un monton de subnormaladas sin entrar nunca al fondo del asunto. El comentario sobre el colesterol...en fin.
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que tengan cacao mental,se trata de mezclar verdades con flagrantes falsedades, y lo saben, simplemente les pagan para que lo haga, con esas verdades o medias verdades hay muchos que dicen "oh, mira si esto es cierto el resto también", es un mecanismo mental que tienen muy estudiado a nivel consumo y lo utilizan para absolutamente todo... había por ahí un docu muy bueno sobre cómo hacen estas cosas y activan mecanismos en ti para que caigas una y otra vez, pero no recuerdo cómo se titulaba ni donde encontrarlo, me cago en dios!


----------



## Max Aub (25 Jun 2018)

En pleno siglo XXI promover el consumo de carne roja y grasa saturada, con el consiguiente aumento del colesterol y enfermedades cardiovasculares denota ceguera mental y poca solidaridad para con el planeta.Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.

Go vegie!

Veganism is the answer!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> En pleno siglo XXI promover el consumo de carne roja y grasa saturada, con el consiguiente aumento del colesterol y enfermedades cardiovasculares denota ceguera mental y poca solidaridad para con el planeta.Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.
> 
> Go vegie!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!




Un macroestudio alerta sobre los riesgos de comer poca grasa y muchos carbohidratos

Las dietas altas en carbohidratos (especialmente refinados, como azúcar, cereales, pasta) son las más peligrosas. El consumo de azúcar y almidón aumenta en un 28% el riesgo de muerte temprana.

Las dietas bajas en grasa también aumentan el riesgo de enfermedades. Los sujetos con menor ingesta de grasa tenían un riesgo un 13% mayor de muerte temprana.

Los consumos elevados de grasas redujeron el riesgo de muerte temprana hasta un 23%. Con consumos aún mayores el riesgo volvía a aumentar ligeramente. Según los investigadores el punto justo está en consumir un 35% de las calorías diarias de grasa.

Las grasas saturadas (grasas animales, aceite de coco) no resultan perjudiciales, e incluso aparecen como ligeramente beneficiosas. Las grasas monoinsaturadas, como el aceite de oliva, siguen siendo beneficiosas. Los aceites de semillas (grasas poliinsaturadas) no son beneficiosas, solo neutrales.

Las grasas de los lácteos y la carne blanca (pollo) son ligeramente beneficiosas. Las grasas de la carne roja son neutrales, no perjudiciales, desde el punto de vista de las enfermedades cardiovasculares.

Hoy se sabe que los niveles altos de colesterol LDL no afectan al riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares, pero la concentración de las partículas de LDL sí, y esto depende de una proteína llama ApoB. Más ApoB, mayor riesgo. En el estudio se observa que los carbohidratos hacen aumentar los niveles de ApoB, mientras que las grasas saturadas hacen que desciendan.

Las dietas muy bajas en sal producen más muertes por enfermedades cardiovasculares, no menos. En personas sanas, al aumentar la sal, el riesgo no aumenta. En personas que ya son hipertensas, eliminar la sal es tan mortífero como el exceso. Por debajo de 5 gramos al día hay riesgo para todo el mundo.

El estudio no encontró fundamento para la recomendación de "cinco piezas de fruta o verdura al día". Al aumentar el consumo de verduras no se observaron efectos protectores, con lo que las verduras resultan neutrales. Las frutas tienen efectos positivos a partir de una pieza al día, pero por encima de esa cantidad no se encontraron más ventajas. A cambio, con el aumento del consumo de legumbres sí se detectaron beneficios.

En el estudio el pescado y los huevos resultan ser neutrales: no son perjudiciales, pero tampoco reducen el riesgo significativamente. En realidad el efecto protector ocurre al eliminar alimentos perjudiciales de la dieta y sustituirlos con pescado y huevos.

Aquí la publicación en The Lancet: https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/abstract

Es usted un:


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> En pleno siglo XXI promover el consumo de carne roja y grasa saturada, con el consiguiente aumento del colesterol y enfermedades cardiovasculares denota ceguera mental y poca solidaridad para con el planeta.Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.
> 
> Go vegie!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!



Aqui promovemos y practicamos un alto consumo de grasas de todo tipo puto subnormal. 

De hecho la base son grasas de origen vegetal (aove, cacao, manteca de cacao, grasa de coco virgen...). Luego no faltan las grasas saturadas de calidad como tocino iberico, y las importantisimas grasas de pescado como el omega 3, de sardinas, moluscos...

Tu come pienso como buen borrego que ya nos apañamos con comida de calidad los demas.


----------



## 999999999 (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> En pleno siglo XXI promover el consumo de carne roja y grasa saturada, con el consiguiente aumento del colesterol y enfermedades cardiovasculares denota ceguera mental y poca solidaridad para con el planeta.Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.
> 
> Go vegie!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!



Go gilipollie!!! ::

Go ATPCuli !!!


----------



## angek (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.



Se lo he preguntado ya a varios. 

¿En qué consiste para usted el fascismo?

¿Tiene algo que ver con lo que sale aquí?:

Fascismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2018)

Tiene gracia que los vegetarianos digan que comer carne es un acto de fascismo, se ve que desconocen que Hitler era vegetariano...


----------



## Cormac (26 Jun 2018)

¿Smiling Jack? ¿Sigue vivo? Pregunto...


----------



## Max Aub (26 Jun 2018)

Cuando esteis agonizando en el catre de un sucio hospital con las arterias taponadas de colesterol empezareis a entrar en razon y a alimentaros de dieta mediterranea, pan, pasta, fruta, etc Lo malo es que sera demasiado tarde y vuestras estrafalarias dietas ya os habran pasado factura.


----------



## 2B-san (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cuando esteis agonizando en el catre de un sucio hospital con las arterias taponadas de colesterol empezareis a entrar en razon y a alimentaros de dieta mediterranea, pan, pasta, fruta, etc Lo malo es que sera demasiado tarde y vuestras estrafalarias dietas ya os habran pasado factura.



Pan. Pasta.


Menudo hijo de puta estas hecho.

Te falta recomendar Coca Cola para beber en vez de agua.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cuando esteis agonizando en el catre de un sucio hospital con las arterias taponadas de colesterol empezareis a entrar en razon y a alimentaros de dieta mediterranea, pan, pasta, fruta, etc Lo malo es que sera demasiado tarde y vuestras estrafalarias dietas ya os habran pasado factura.



en que año se inventó la pasta italiana?

y donde la pizza?


----------



## piru (26 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tiene gracia que los vegetarianos digan que comer carne es un acto de fascismo, se ve que desconocen que Hitler era vegetariano...



Y follaperros







Blondi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Max Aub (26 Jun 2018)

¿Sabéis que en el estado español nació uno de los más grandes nutricionistas del mundo?






¿Sabéis quién fue Grande Covián?





¿Sabiáis que preconizaba la dieta mediterránea reflejada en la pirámide alimenticia que hasta la OMS ha adoptado como paradigma de salud y prevención de enfermedades?

España come "sensatamente", entre el exceso de Galicia y el sano equilibrio de Valencia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Los españoles comemos "sensatamente", según los expertos, porque mantenemos la dicta mediterránea (fruta, verdura, aceite de oliva, pescados ... ): de ahí que seamos el tercer país del mundo en esperanza de vida. El hecho diferencial entre las diversas provincias existe en lo nutricional: mientras los gallegos comen excesivamente, los valencianos lo hacen con equilibrio. El Estudio Nacional de Nutrición y Alimentación 1991, dirigido por Francisco Grande Covián y Gregorio Varela, permite relacionar lo que comemos y la mortalidad por enfermedades degenerativas.


El fallecido Francisco Grande Covián, pionero de la dietética y defensor de la dieta mediterránea, siempre dijo que lo mejor es comer en plato de postre y no en sopero. Desde el punto de vista alimentario, el mayor peligro de padecer tumores malignos, infartos, accidentes cerebrovasculares, arterioesclerosis, úlceras gástricas, diabetes mellitus o cirrosis depende sobre todo de los excesos en la mesa. Así lo indica el Tomo II (el primero fue presentado hace un año) del Estudio Nacional de Nutrición y Alimentación 1991, basado en la Encuesta de Presupuestos Familiares 1990 1991 del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) y en datos nutricionales de 1964, 1981 y 1991. En el estudio colaboran el Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid."Podemos estar orgullosos, sin pasarnos, de nuestro estado nutricional", dijo ayer en la presentación del estudio Gregorio Varela, catedrático emérito de Nutrición y Bromatología. "No en vano la ciencia internacional se pregunta por qué tardamos tanto en morirnos los españoles. La respuesta está en que, mantenemos en general una dieta mediterránea, no excesiva en calorías ni en grasas saturadas. Es muy positivo el consumo de tomate, de frutas y de verduras".

España y Japón
Si se le habla de hamburguesas, Varela no da mucho crédito a ese masoquismo de pensar que nos están envenenando. España sigue comiendo bastante sensatamente, y ello hace que por ejemplo nuestro nivel de colesterol no sea alto. Hay semejanzas entre Japón y España, como el consumo de pescado, verduras, fruta, no demasiadas calorías, y eso explica que ambos países están entre los tres primeros del mundo en expectativa de vida".Los españoles no comen monocórdemente. "De la encuesta se desprende una extraordinaria diversidad entre provincias", dice José María Martín Moreno, director de la Escuela Nacional de Sanidad. "Hay desde luego hecho diferencial. Y sorpresas: en Asturias, donde no hay arroz, se consume muchísimo arroz con leche; en Extremadura, que no tiene mar, las sardinas son apreciadísimas; en Valencia se comen pocas, naranjas. Eso sí, hay diferencias de hasta 1.000 kilocalorías diarias entre provincias".

"Los polos serían Galicia, por el comer excesivo, y Valencia, por el sano equilibrio", dice Olga Moreiras, colaboradora en el estudio. "Y yo, aunque soy gallega, me temo que hay una relación entre la diversa incidencia en esas dos comunidades de las enfermedades degenerativas". Varela corrobora: "Galicia, y en general el norte de España, igual que Portugal, propende a los accidentes cerebrovasculares".

Según datos de consumo, los españoles toman hoy más leche y derivados, huevos, frutas, carne y embutidos y bebidas no alcohólicas, y menos cereales, azúcar, aceites y grasas, hortalizas, leguminosas y bebidas alcohólicas. *El descenso en hidratos de carbono (leguminosas, pan, patatas) implica mayor riesgo de cáncer.* Cita Grande Covián, en el prólogo del estudio, que *el desarrollo de las enfermedades degenerativas "guarda relación con el consumo de dietas de elevado valor calórico y abundante contenido de alimentos de origen animal".*

El estudio abarca datos concretos de las 50 provincias españolas. "Es la primera vez en el mundo que se logra tal pormenorización", dice José Quevedo, presidente del INE. "La fiabilidad científica es indispensable para que la Administración pueda intervenir en nutrición", dice Juan José Francisco Polledo, director general de Salud Pública. "En un terreno donde un día el pescado azul es malo y al otro bueno, o el azúcar, o se polemiza sobre los aceites, la Administración necesita estudios seguros, que las verdades no se nos muevan"


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Jun 2018)

que si, pero de la pizza y los spaghetti, no dices nada.

tu Nick, los comia?


----------



## tigrecito (26 Jun 2018)

Alguien sabe donde comprar Ghee online q merezca la pena, la última q compre en Amazon fue marca khanum, cómo 13 € medio kilo..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que en el estado español nació uno de los más grandes nutricionistas del mundo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo de subnormal, según ese gráfico, consumo diario de huevos, pollo y pescado


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cuando esteis agonizando en el catre de un sucio hospital con las arterias taponadas de colesterol empezareis a entrar en razon y a alimentaros de dieta mediterranea, pan, pasta, fruta, etc Lo malo es que sera demasiado tarde y vuestras estrafalarias dietas ya os habran pasado factura.



Y eso contra toda evidencia científica. ¡Con dos cojones!


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y eso contra toda evidencia científica. ¡Con dos cojones!



Y ha soltado la subnormalada de que si no comes pan te da cancer. Aun me sangran los hogos despues de leerlo.

Y linkar algun estudio (pubmed, Lancet) que apoye esa tesis lo dejamos para otro dia no??


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2018)

La dieta mediterranea nunca ha contemplado la harina como base y ni mucho menos la bolleria y las chuches ni que sea de forma esporadica. 
Investigue usted quien invento la puta piramide mediterranea.


----------



## 999999999 (27 Jun 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> La dieta mediterranea nunca ha contemplado la harina como base y ni mucho menos la bolleria y las chuches ni que sea de forma esporadica.
> Investigue usted quien invento la puta piramide mediterranea.



En todos los pueblos mediterráneos se ha comido pan de siempre.

Aunque le pese


----------



## Rauxa (27 Jun 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> En todos los pueblos mediterráneos se ha comido pan de siempre.
> 
> Aunque le pese



SIEMPRE NO. y mucho menos como base de nada. La harina era un mero acompañante del plato principal.
Si el ser humano tiene 24 horas, hemos consumido harinas en los dos ultimos segundos.
Amplie usted su vision historica de los hechos.


----------



## boogie boom (27 Jun 2018)

Además el pan era pan, lo de ahora es una basura industrial, no se le puede llamar pan.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jun 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> SIEMPRE NO. y mucho menos como base de nada. La harina era un mero acompañante del plato principal.
> Si el ser humano tiene 24 horas, hemos consumido harinas en los dos ultimos segundos.
> Amplie usted su vision historica de los hechos.



y el plato principal era una legumbre ::

Con algo de compango.

El grueso de las calorías, las legumbres.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jun 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y el plato principal era una legumbre ::
> 
> Con algo de compango.
> 
> El grueso de las calorías, las legumbres.



Acabas de decir algo con sentido Sugus, no me lo puedo creer

Por supuesto que la legumbre ha sido la base de muchos pueblos españoles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Acabas de decir algo con sentido Sugus, no me lo puedo creer
> 
> Por supuesto que la legumbre ha sido la base de muchos pueblos españoles.



Un forero dijo una vez en la primera parte de este hilo, que en España había una enfermedad provocada por el exceso de legumbres en la dieta, pero no recuerdo qué enfermedad era ¿alguien se acuerda?


----------



## lost_77 (28 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Un forero dijo una vez en la primera parte de este hilo, que en España había una enfermedad provocada por el exceso de legumbres en la dieta, pero no recuerdo qué enfermedad era ¿alguien se acuerda?



Latirismo por comer almortas, que era lo que había para comer por entonces con el hambre. Con lentejas y garbanzos no pasa aunque los comas todos los días.


----------



## Ultra Chad (28 Jun 2018)

Hoy en meneame.net

Carbohidratos y salud, resumen de lo que dice la ciencia

Los carbohidratos son es el único macronutriente sin necesidades mínimas establecidas. Aunque muchos pueblos han prosperado con los carbohidratos como su principal fuente de energía, otros lo han hecho con pocos o ninguno durante gran parte del año (por ejemplo los inuit, lapones y algunos nativos americanos). Si los carbohidratos no son necesarios para la supervivencia, podemos plantearnos preguntas respecto a su cantidad y tipo para conseguir una salud óptima y para maximizar la longevidad y la sostenibilidad. 

*Carbohidratos y salud, resumen de lo que dice la ciencia*






La relación entre la salud y los diferentes macronutrientes (proteínas, grasas y carbohidratos) ha pasado por tantas fases, modas y tendencias que es normal que entre la gente de la calle haya bastante despiste respecto a lo que dice el consenso científico sobre el tema. En ese sentido, este blog pueden encontrar bastantes post que desmontan mitos sobre cada uno de ellos: proteínas1, proteínas2, grasas1, grasas2, carbohidratos1 y carbohidratos2; pero siguen estando muy extendidas todo tipo de creencias contra las que es difícil luchar.

Respecto a los últimos, los carbohidratos, es posible que la confusión sobre ellos sea especialmente acusada, ya que han pasado por todas las situaciones posibles, de un extremo a otro: desde ser considerados la fuente fundamental de energía de nuestro cerebro hasta ser responsabilizados de la epidemia mundial de obesidad. Así que son de agradecer todas aquellas opiniones y evidencias que ayuden a aclarar las ideas sobre este macronutriente.

Hace tan solo unos días científicos internacionales - y con puntos de vista no siempre coincidentes - se han unido en este sentido y han redactado un documento de consenso accesible sobre lo que, a fecha de hoy, se podría afirmar con cierta seguridad sobre la relación entre los carbohidratos dietéticos y la salud. Se ha publicado en BMJ, "Dietary carbohydrates: role of quality and quantity in chronic disease" (2018), y sus autores son David Ludwig, Frank Hu, Luc Tappie y Jannie Brand Miller, investigadores de prestigiosas universidades que, como ya he dicho, no siempre coinciden en sus planteamientos y teorías, por lo que es de suponer que habrán tenido que hacer un esfuerzo para llegar a puntos intermedios que puedan desembocar en conclusiones útiles para la población.

Sin más preámbulos, a continuación les presento una traducción del mismo:

"Carbohidratos dieteticos y el papel de su calidad y cantidad en las enfermedades crónicas

Los carbohidratos son es el único macronutriente sin necesidades mínimas establecidas. Aunque muchos pueblos han prosperado con los carbohidratos como su principal fuente de energía, otros lo han hecho con pocos o ninguno durante gran parte del año (por ejemplo los inuit, lapones y algunos nativos americanos). Si los carbohidratos no son necesarios para la supervivencia, podemos plantearnos preguntas respecto a su cantidad y tipo para conseguir una salud óptima y para maximizar la longevidad y la sostenibilidad. Esta revisión se centra en estas cuestiones, haciendo especial énfasis en la obesidad, la diabetes, las enfermedades cardiovasculares, el cáncer y la muerte prematura.

Papel del consumo de carbohidratos en el desarrollo humano

El gran cerebro de los humanos modernos es energéticamente costoso y, en comparación con otros primates, se queda con una gran una parte de la energía de la dieta. Las primeras sociedades cazadoras y recolectoras se caracterizaron por un mayor consumo de alimentos de origen animal y de plantas con mayor disponibilidad de carbohidratos que las hojas, incluidas las frutas maduras, la miel y de alimentos feculentos cocinados. La mayor densidad de nutrientes y energía de esta dieta permitió evolucionar hacia un tracto gastrointestinal más pequeño, compensando las demandas de energía del cerebro.

Como resultado de presiones selectivas relacionadas con cambios en la dieta, se produjeron dos adaptaciones genéticas importantes que afectan a la digestión de carbohidratos: el número de copias del gen de amilasa salival promedio (AMY1) aumentó más de tres veces, con una variación importante entre poblaciones que consumían almidón; y se desarrollo una persistencia de la lactasa en la edad adulta en múltiples poblaciones geográficamente distintas, facilitando la digestión de la lactosa de la leche. Después de nuestra transición a un estilo de vida basado en la agricultura en el Neolítico, que comenzó hace 12 000-14 000 años, la ingesta total de carbohidratos aumentó en la medida en la que los cereales se convirtieron en un alimento básico, pero la evidencia arqueológica muestra que también surgieron problemas relacionados con la dieta, incluidas deficiencias nutricionales endémicas, disminución de la altura media y caries dental.

Relación entre los tipos de carbohidratos y la salud

Los carbohidratos se definen formalmente como compuestos que contienen carbono, hidrógeno y oxígeno en una proporción de 1: 2: 1. En la práctica, los carbohidratos de la dieta comprenden compuestos que se pueden digerir o transformar metabólicamente directamente en glucosa, o que se someten a oxidación en piruvato, incluidos algunos alcoholes de azúcar (por ejemplo sorbitol). Se han usado varios sistemas para clasificar los carbohidratos, con relevancia variable en relación a la salud.

Longitud de la cadena

Los carbohidratos se pueden categorizar de acuerdo al grado de polimerización en monosacáridos (monómeros), disacáridos, oligosacáridos y polisacáridos (almidón). Tradicionalmente se ha creído que la longitud del polímero determinaba la velocidad de digestión y absorción, y en consecuencia influía en la concentración de la glucosa en sangre después de comer. Por lo tanto, las personas con diabetes han sido instruidas para evitar los azúcares y enfatizar los alimentos con almidón. Sin embargo, las investigaciones que se iniciaron hace 50 años no mostraban una relación significativa entre la longitud de la cadena de hidratos de carbono y la glucemia posprandial o la insulinemia. Los alimentos ricos en almidón como el pan, la patata y el arroz aumentan la sangre glucosa e insulina sustancialmente más que algunos alimentos altos en azúcar (por ejemplo fruta completa). Por el contrario, algunos alimentos ricos en almidon consumidos tradicionalmente (legumbres, cereales integrales, pasta, pan fermentado de fermentación larga) liberan glucosa más lentamente porque el almidón está protegido de la digestión por la matriz de alimentos (gelatinizada) o porque la presencia de ácidos orgánicos ralentiza el vaciado gástrico.

Índice glucémico y carga glucémica

Aunque los carbohidratos son el único componente alimenticio que aumentan directamente la glucosa sanguínea (el principal determinante de la secreción de insulina), los estudios poblacionales sugieren que para el riesgo de enfermedad crónica, la cantidad total de carbohidratos - como porcentaje de energía alimentaria - es menos relevante que la tipología de los carbohidratos. Los cereales refinados, las patatas y las bebidas con azúcar se asocian con un mayor riesgo, mientras que los cereales mínimamente procesados, las legumbres y las frutas enteras se asocian con un riesgo menor. Esta distinción puede explicarse en parte por diferencias en cómo los carbohidratos específicos afectan la hiperglucemia posprandial y la hiperinsulinemia , que se relacionan causalmente con el desarrollo de diabetes tipo 2, enfermedad coronaria y tal vez obesidad.

Se utilizan dos métodos empíricos para clasificar los alimentos de acuerdo a sus efectos sobre la glucosa en sangre: el índice glucémico (IG) y la carga glucémica (CG). El IG compara los alimentos según una cantidad estandarizada de carbohidratos disponibles. La carga glucémica (IG multiplicado por la cantidad de carbohidratos en una porción concreta) permite comparar el efecto glucémico de los alimentos, las comidas y las dietas completas y se ha demostrado que es un mejor predictor de la respuesta glucémica que las cantidades de carbohidratos, proteínas y grasas en los alimentos. Los estudios observacionales prospectivos han concluído que el IG ajustado a la energía más alta o la CG total es un factor de riesgo independiente para la diabetes tipo 2 en hombres y mujeres; morbilidad y mortalidad cardiovascular, incluido el accidente cerebrovascular, en mujeres; y ciertos tipos de cáncer en ambos sexos, aunque algunos han cuestionado la solidez y ​​consistencia de estos hallazgos.

Fibra y almidón resistente

La fibra o los polisacáridos sin almidón son carbohidratos de vegetales no digestibles por las enzimas humanas. La fibra y el almidón resistente proporcionan, en diverso grado, sustrato para la fermentación microbiana colónica, lo que lleva a la producción de ácidos grasos de cadena corta que proporcionan una fuente de energía directa para el epitelio colónico e influye en la sensibilidad hepática a la insulina. La fibra puede clasificarse como soluble (viscosa o no viscosa) y no soluble, propiedades que influyen en la absorción gastrointestinal y los efectos metabólicos. Las fibras viscosas como las gomas vegetales y las derivadas de la fruta, legumbres y psyllium disminuyen la digestión y reducen la glucemia posprandial y la absorción del colesterol, mientras que las fibras insolubles (por ejemplo, del salvado de trigo) tienen menores efectos metabólicos.

Azúcares añadidos y libres

Los azúcares añadidos se definen como azúcares que se agregan a los alimentos durante el procesamiento, la fabricación o la preparación de los alimentos. El término más reciente, "azúcares libres", también incluye azúcares presentes de forma natural en los zumos de frutas sin endulzar. Excepto en ese aspecto, ambos términos son intercambiables. Según esta definición, solo se excluiría la lactosa presente de manera natural en los productos lácteos y los azúcares contenidos en la estructura celular de los alimentos (por ejemplo, fruta completa) .

La mayoría de las autoridades sanitarias coinciden en que el consumo excesivo de azúcares añadidos, y particularmente bebidas azucaradas, ha contribuido a la epidemia de obesidad. En los estudios observacionales prospectivos de mayor calidad, los cambios en el consumo de bebidas azucaradas están directamente asociados con los cambios en la ingesta de energía y el peso corporal. Además, dos grandes ensayos controlados aleatorios encontraron que la eliminación de bebidas azucaradas redujo el peso corporal entre adolescentes y niños menores de 18 meses. En los metanálisis de ensayos en adultos que consumen dietas sin restricciones, la ingesta reducida de azúcares añadidos está asociada con una disminución modesta en el peso corporal, mientras que una mayor ingesta se asocia con una ganancia comparable. La sustitución isocalórica de azúcares por otros carbohidratos, sin embargo, no afectó el peso corporal.

Los posibles mecanismos de ganancia de peso relacionados con el azúcar siguen siendo un tema de debate. Varios investigadores han destacado el potencial papel de la fructosa. La fructosa se metaboliza principalmente en el intestino y el hígado y, bajo ciertas condiciones experimentales, puede estimular la lipogénesis de novo, la inflamación y la resistencia a la insulina. Sin embargo, se ha cuestionado la relevancia de estos hallazgos para los patrones de consumo habituales. Además, la ingesta elevada de frutas con cantidades relativamente altas de fructosa está asociada con una buena salud metabólica, lo que sugiere que la fuente de fructosa también es importante.

No se conoce la contribución relativa a la epidemia de obesidad del azúcar añadido respecto a otros carbohidratos. De hecho, los alimentos ricos en almidón y elevada CG (sin fructosa) aportan sustancialmente más calorías a las dietas occidentales habituales que el azúcar añadido. En Australia, la ingesta de azúcares añadidos y bebidas azucaradas ha disminuido progresivamente desde la década de 1990, pero el índice de masa corporal medio en adultos y los niños ha aumentado de forma importante.

Más allá del peso corporal, los metaanálisis de ensayos aleatorizados indican que una mayor ingesta de azúcares añadidos aumenta los triglicéridos, el colesterol total, la presión arterial y otros factores de riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares. Es especialmente preocupante el hígado graso no alcohólico, una afección relacionada con la obesidad que se ha convertido en una importante amenaza para la salud pública. La reducción del consumo de fructosa o azúcar en varios ensayos clínicos dio como resultado una menor grasa intrahepática. Sin embargo, cada uno de estos estudios tiene limitaciones de diseño, como la falta de un grupo de control y la interferencia del efecto de la pérdida de peso involuntaria. En un ensayo de seis meses, las personas que consumían bebidas azucaradas tenían niveles más altos de grasa hepática y ectópica que las que consumían bebidas sin azúcar añadido, aunque el peso corporal fue el mismo.

Basándose en el principio de que "aumentar o disminuir los azúcares libres se asocia con cambios paralelos en el peso corporal ... independientemente del nivel de ingesta de azúcares libres", las directrices de la OMS de 2015 recomiendan que el consumo de azúcares libres sea menor al 10% de la ingesta energética para adultos y niños, y se considera que puede haber beneficios adicionales si esta ingesta es inferior al 5% . El Comité Científico Asesor sobre Nutrición en el Reino Unido recomendó como límite superior el 5%, señalando los beneficios potenciales de estar por debajo de este nivel para la salud dental y la ingesta total de energía. (También los nuevos alimentos ricos en almidón pueden contribuir a la caries). Las Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2015-2020 recomiendan un máximo de azúcares añadidos del 10% de la energía total.

Índices de calidad complejos

Más allá de los mecanismos implicados en estos sistemas de clasificación, los alimentos que contienen carbohidratos pueden influir en la salud de otras formas. Los alimentos integrales derivados de vegetales contienen innumerables compuestos beneficiosos (vitaminas, minerales y antioxidantes y fitoquímicos antiinflamatorios) o posiblemente adversos (lectinas, fitatos). En última instancia, la dieta debe considerarse como algo global e integrado, y los cambios en el consumo de una categoría de alimentos suelen afectar a otros. La naturaleza de estos intercambios determinará la aparente relación con la salud de los alimentos específicos en los estudios epidemiológicos. Reconociendo esta dificultad, se han propuesto varios índices de calidad de los carbohidratos (basados ​​en el IG, la cantidad de fibra, la relación cereales totales entre cereales integrales, y otros) y la calidad de la dieta total.

¿Cómo afectan los alimentos que contienen carbohidratos a la salud?

Cereales

Los cereales y las familias de plantas similares son alimentos básicos y una fuente importante de carbohidratos en todo el mundo. Los cereales refinados se procesan para eliminar el germen rico en grasas y proteínas y el salvado rico en fibra, dejando solo el endospermo de almidón. Los cereales integrales mínimamente procesados ​​retienen los tres componentes de la semilla. Los metanálisis de ensayos clínicos aleatorizados indican que, en comparación con las dietas sin ellos, los cereales integrales producen reducciones pequeñas pero significativas en el colesterol de lipoproteínas de baja densidad (LDL), colesterol total y porcentaje de grasa corporal; también mejoran los niveles de glucosa posprandial y la homeostasis de glucosa.

Los estudios observacionales también han demostrado asociaciones inversas significativas entre la ingesta de cereales integrales y la incidencia de diabetes tipo 2, enfermedad coronaria, accidente cerebrovascular isquémico, enfermedad cardiovascular total y varios cánceres, así como el riesgo de muerte global. Por el contrario, una mayor ingesta de cereales refinados, especialmente de arroz blanco, se asocia con un mayor riesgo de diabetes tipo 2. El cereal integral o los cereales molidos de forma gruesa tienden a tener un IG menor que los creales refinados y contienen mayores cantidades de fibra y fitoquímicos con posibles propiedades antiinflamatorias y antioxidantes .

Sin embargo, los beneficios relativos a la salud de los cereales y alimentos integrales en comparación con otras categorías de alimentos vegetales con un contenido de carbohidratos más bajo (por ejemplo, nueces, semillas, legumbres, aguacate, aceitunas) no han sido bien estudiados. Además, la mayoría de los cereales integrales de los alimentos procesados ​​no contienen todos los componentes del cereal, ya que se muelen y filtran hasta una harina de tamaño de partícula fino (por lo tanto IG más alto), con cantidades variables de salvado y germen que son añadidos posteriormente. Por lo tanto, los alimentos procesados etiquetados como "cereales integrales" pueden no tener los mismos beneficios para la salud que los realmente integrales o mínimamente procesados. Además, algunos alimentos integrales contienen altas cantidades de azúcar añadido.

Patatas

Las patatas, el principal alimento vegetal en la mayoría de los países, son otra fuente importante de carbohidratos en la dieta. Aunque las patatas tienen algunos nutrientes (como vitamina C, potasio y fibra), en la forma en la que se suelen comer contienen predominantemente almidón, lo que le confiere un IG alto. En tres estudios observacionales de hombres y mujeres de EE. UU., el aumento en la ingesta de patata se asoció con una mayor ganancia de peso y mayor riesgo de diabetes tipo 2, incluso después del ajuste del índice de masa corporal y otros factores de riesgo de diabetes. En los mismos estudios, una mayor ingesta de patatas horneadas, hervidas o en puré y patatas fritas se asoció de forma independiente con un mayor riesgo de desarrollar hipertensión. Por lo tanto, los efectos sobre la salud de las patatas se asemejan más a los de los cereales refinados que a los de otros vegetales.

Legumbres

Las legumbres como las judias, los guisantes y las lentejas, al igual que los cereales integrales, mejoran la calidad nutricional y los indicadores de salud cuando se incluyen en los patrones dietéticos habituales. Las legumbres contienen carbohidratos con IG bajo y cantidades relativamente altas de proteínas, fibra y otros nutrientes. Un metaanálisis de ensayos clínicos aleatorizados encontró una disminución significativa en el colesterol total y del LDL para las intervenciones dietéticas de legumbres (no soja) en comparación con las dietas control. Otro metanálisis encontró un riesgo 10% menor de enfermedad cardiovascular al comparar los grupos de mayor y menor consumo. En la población costarricense, aumentar la proporción de judías a costa del arroz blanco se asoció con factores de riesgo cardiometabólicos más bajos, incluyendo perfil lipídico y presión arterial.

Frutas

La fruta completa es rica en fibra, vitaminas, minerales y fitoquímicos y generalmente tienen una CG de moderada a baja. En estudios observacionales el consumo regular de frutas se asocia con un menor riesgo de diabetes tipo 2, enfermedades cardiovasculares, cáncer y mortalidad. Un mayor consumo de frutas enteras (especialmente arándanos, uvas y manzanas) se asocia significativamente con un menor riesgo de diabetes, mientras que un mayor consumo de zumos de frutas se asocia con un mayor riesgo en tres estudios estadounidenses. Comparado con la fruta entera, los zumos de fruta tienden a tener menos fibra, menos micronutrientes y un mayor IG y por estas razones es controvertido clasificarlos en el mismo grupo en las recomendaciones dietéticas.

¿Cuáles son los efectos metabólicos de los carbohidratos?

Las poblaciones con personas de longevidad extrema han consumido tradicionalmente dietas altas en carbohidratos, aunque la interpretación de la causalidad puede estar afectada por otros factores del estilo de vida. Por el contrario, el estudio PURE en 18 países concluyó que el mayor consumo de carbohidratos se asoció con una mayor mortalidad, pero también en este caso es posible la existencia de factores de confusión (por ejemplo, muchas personas en países de bajos ingresos subsisten predominantemente con productos altos en almidón como el arroz blanco) . En grandes estudios de cohortes a largo plazo de EE. UU., el consumo total de carbohidratos también se asocia con una mayor mortalidad, aunque el tipo de grasa influye significativamente en el resultado. Análogamente, la sustitución de grasas saturadas por carbohidratos con un IG bajo se asocia con un menor riesgo de infarto de miocardio, mientras que su sustitución por carbohidratos con IG alto se asocia con un mayor riesgo.

Los ensayos clínicos han demostrado que las dietas bajas en carbohidratos producen una mayor pérdida de peso que las dietas bajas en grasa a corto plazo, pero esta diferencia disminuye con el tiempo debido la falta de adhesión. El reciente estudio DIETFIT detectó una diferencia no significativa para una dieta saludable baja en carbohidratos respecto a una dieta baja en grasas, pero a ambos grupos se les aconsejó que limitaran el azúcar, los cereales refinados y los alimentos procesados ​​en general. Por lo tanto, la evidencia sugiere que para la población el tipo de carbohidratos puede tener un efecto mayor en los indicadores de salud que su cantidad. Sin embargo, podría haber grupos específicos con respuestas diferentes a la cantidad y calidad de carbohidratos.

Resistencia a la insulina, síndrome metabólico y diabetes

El síndrome metabólico (caracterizado por adiposidad abdominal, hipertensión, dislipidemia, hiperglucemia e inflamación crónica) contribuye de manera importante al riesgo de diabetes y enfermedades cardiovasculares en todo el mundo. Una causa subyacente de este síndrome es la resistencia a la insulina y el aumento asociado en los niveles de insulina. Dado que la resistencia a la insulina refleja una menor capacidad para promover la absorción de glucosa en los órganos, algunos investigadores han propuesto una dieta baja en carbohidratos como parte del tratamiento. Los datos observacionales y experimentales sugieren que las personas con niveles bajos de actividad física u obesidad (principales contribuyentes a la resistencia a la insulina ) puede ser especialmente sensibles a los efectos metabólicos adversos de las dietas ricas en azúcar o elevada CG, lo que tal vez explique cómo las sociedades agrícolas de Asia pueden mantener bajas tasas de adiposidad y enfermedades cardiovasculares en las dietas basadas en arroz blanco.

Las personas con diabetes pueden beneficiarse especialmente al reducir el consumo de alimentos que aumentan la glucosa en sangre posprandial. La evidencia preliminar sugiere un mejor control glucémico, menores triglicéridos y otras ventajas metabólicas de las dietas bajas en carbohidratos o con IG bajo tanto en la diabetes tipo 1 como en la diabetes tipo 2 , aunque faltan datos a largo plazo sobre su eficacia y seguridad.

Secreción de insulina

La secreción de insulina refleja la tendencia de las células β pancreáticas a liberar insulina rápidamente después de la ingestión de carbohidratos. Esta medida clínica, distinta de la resistencia a la insulina, puede evaluarse mediante la medida de la concentración de insulina en sangre a los 30 minutos de una prueba estándar de tolerancia oral a la glucosa. Según un modelo de obesidad basado en los carbohidratos y la insulina, las personas con secreción elevada de insulina serían especialmente susceptibles de ganar peso con una dieta de elevada CG, una hipótesis que tiene cierto respaldo en laboratorio, observacional y de investigación clínica. La acción de la insulina en el tejido adiposo podría tener un efecto anabólico y promover la deposición de grasa, aumentar el apetito y el gasto de energía. Un reciente estudio de aleatorización mendeliana encontró que la insulina 30 determinada genéticamente pronosticaba el índice de masa corporal. Sin embargo, ni la insulina 30 ni el riesgo genético modificaron la respuesta a la dieta en DIETFIT, aunque en este estudio la CG fue bastante baja en ambos grupos.

Amilasa salival

El número de copias diploides del gen de la amilasa salival (AMY1) varía ampliamente, afectando a la concentración de la proteína amilasa en la saliva. Las personas con mayor número de copias tienen una glucemia postprandial más alta después del consumo de alimentos con almidón (pero no azucarados). El alto número de copias de AMY1 puede haber proporcionado una ventaja de supervivencia, pero su relevancia para la obesidad y la enfermedad metabólica no está clara. Un estudio reciente detectó una interacción dieta-gen, de forma que se observó un menor índice de masa corporal entre las personas con una alta ingesta de almidón y un bajo número de copias de AMY1 (lo que refleja una baja capacidad genética para digerir el almidón) .

Conclusiones

Aunque las poblaciones humanas han prosperado con dietas con una proporción de macronutrientes muy variada, la reciente afluencia de carbohidratos de alto IG de rápida digestión en países desarrollados ha contribuido a la epidemia de obesidad y enfermedades cardiometabólicas. Además, las dietas tradicionales a base de almidón de algunos países en desarrollo probablemente hayan contribuido al aumento del riesgo de enfermedades crónicas, junto con la disminución de la actividad física y un mayor índice de masa corporal asociado con la rápida urbanización.

Sin embargo, la calidad de los carbohidratos parece tener un papel más importante en la salud de la población que su cantidad. Puede afirmarse con bastante seguridad que el consumo de alimentos de elevada CG, productos de patata y azúcares añadidos (especialmente en bebidas) se relaciona con la obesidad, la diabetes, las enfermedades cardiovasculares y algunos cánceres; mientras que las hortalizas sin almidón, las frutas enteras, las legumbres y los cereales integrales parecen protectores. Sin embargo, los efectos metabólicos de los carbohidratos totales y de elevado IG pueden variar entre las personas, dependiendo del grado de resistencia a la insulina, la intolerancia a la glucosa u otras predisposiciones biológicas heredadas o adquiridas.

A pesar de los nuevos conocimientos sobre los efectos metabólicos de los carbohidratos y las áreas de amplio consenso, aún existe controversia. La mayoría de los datos a largo plazo derivan de estudios observacionales, que pueden verse afectados por factores de confusión y otros problemas metodológicos. La mayoría de los ensayos controlados aleatorios son cortos, se basan en medidas indirectas, no están cegados, no controlan la intensidad del tratamiento y tienen un cumplimiento limitado. Otras consideraciones relevantes en la efectividad de los estudios son los factores conductuales y ambientales (por ejemplo, disponibilidad de alimentos) que afectan el cumplimiento. La resolución de estas controversias requerirá de estudios de alimentación sobre mecanismos y de ensayos clínicos a largo plazo, investigación observacional prospectiva y examen de los impactos económicos y ambientales.

*Mensajes clave*


> Las poblaciones humanas han prosperado con dietas con contenido de carbohidratos muy variable.
> La calidad de los carbohidratos tiene una gran influencia en el riesgo de numerosas enfermedades crónicas.
> Reemplazar los carbohidratos procesados con carbohidratos no procesados o grasas saludables beneficiaría en gran medida a la salud pública.
> El beneficio de reemplazar azúcares añadidos basados en fructosa por otros carbohidratos procesados no está claro.
> Las personas con resistencia grave a la insulina o diabetes pueden beneficiarse de la reducción de la ingesta total de carbohidratos.



*Preguntas pendientes de resolver*


> ¿La reducción en la ingesta total de carbohidratos (actualmente típicamente 45-65% de la energía total) ayuda a controlar el peso corporal en la población general y los subgrupos susceptibles?
> ¿Cuál es el papel de una dieta baja en carbohidratos en la prevención y el tratamiento del síndrome metabólico y la diabetes tipo 2, y en el tratamiento de la diabetes tipo 1?
> ¿La cetosis inducida por la restricción severa de carbohidratos proporciona beneficios metabólicos y, de ser así, en qué escenarios clínicos sería aconsejable esta dieta?
> ¿A qué nivel se deben restringir los azúcares añadidos (o libres) para una salud óptima individual y para la población en general?
> ...


----------



## Max Aub (28 Jun 2018)

El gran Julio Basulto, baluarte de la nutrición meditarranea y viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza os habla acerca del poco conocido consumo de vegetales durante esa época tan oscura y sometida a clichés como es el Paleolítico:

Cuando, al elaborar el índice de Más vegetales, menos animales, decidimos abrir el libro con un capítulo sobre lo que hemos comido, lo hicimos pensando en la importancia que tiene en nuestra sociedad la percepción de nuestro pasado para proponer pautas alimentarias en nuestro presente. Parece que cualquier propuesta, del ámbito que sea, que cuente con un pasado al que hacer referencia, goza de una mayor legitimidad o credibilidad






Por ejemplo, durante años se ha apelado a la dieta mediterránea como paradigma de una alimentación saludable, destacando de ella una serie de grupos de alimentos tradicionalmente consumidos en la cuenca mediterránea. Se trata de un modelo que presenta un alto consumo de productos vegetales, que contempla el trigo como alimento base, al aceite de oliva como grasa principal y que, honrando a la triada mediterránea, también prevé el consumo moderado de vino. Por desgracia, los efectos perniciosos del consumo de alcohol nunca han impedido que el vino ocupe un lugar destacado en esta propuesta, aunque hoy sepamos que el consejo más sensato para prevenir el cáncer es “no beba alcohol”, en palabras del Fondo Mundial Para la Investigación del Cáncer (1). Los desajustes entre esa pauta y la realidad histórica (sin olvidar que correlación –“en el mediterráneo comían ‘así’”- no significa causalidad “su salud era mejor que la de los americanos porque comían ‘así’”) tampoco han servido para renunciar a utilizar el concepto “mediterráneo” como referencia de una alimentación saludable. Y es que en el Mediterráneo también tuvieron un enorme protagonismo los productos de origen animal, algunos claramente identificados como insanos hoy en día, como los cárnicos procesados (2). De hecho, la grasa más utilizada en la cocina no era el aceite, sino la manteca. Por eso, entre otros motivos, hemos decidido no incluir en nuestro nuevo libro a la dieta mediterránea como ejemplo a seguir.





Pero no es el pasado del Mare Nostrum la única fuente de inspiración histórica para la generación de propuestas dietéticas. También los conocimientos fragmentarios que disponemos sobre las dietas prehistóricas están utilizándose para sustentar propuestas como la llamada “Paleodieta”, etiqueta bajo la cual se están llenando páginas y páginas con recomendaciones dietéticas inadecuadas (3). Es por ello que también debemos cuidarnos de los sesgos con que lanzamos una mirada hacia la Prehistoria, pues corremos el riesgo de que una perspectiva incompleta del pasado facilite la difusión de propuestas simplistas en el presente. En este caso, el riesgo principal es, en nuestra opinión, el de minimizar el papel de los productos de origen vegetal, a pesar del papel relevante que tuvieron en el Paleolítico.

La importancia de los recursos vegetales para las sociedades paleolíticas en general y para su alimentación en particular se ha visto difuminado durante mucho tiempo. Nuestra percepción de tales sociedades se fue construyendo desde el siglo XIX sobre dos ejes fundamentales: el rol del ser humano como cazador y el de precursor de la industria lítica. La principal causa, aunque no la única, es que la caza y la industria lítica han dejado abundantes testigos preservados de origen lítico o óseo, que pueden ser analizados en el contexto arqueológico. En cambio, otras actividades no han corrido la misma suerte, particularmente las derivadas de la utilización de recursos vegetales, puesto que en tanto que materia orgánica, esos materiales tienden a degradarse y a no preservarse. Para que puedan recuperarse es por lo general necesario que se hayan transformado mediante procesos de torrefacción o carbonización, o bien que se hayan preservado en circunstancias excepcionales (aridez extrema, zonas glaciares, medios muy salinos, etc.). Como exponía la investigadora Débora Zurro (4) en su tesis doctoral sobre el consumo de recursos vegetales en la Prehistoria, ello ha dado como resultado un enorme desequilibrio entre el estudio de los restos óseos y líticos, y los análisis arqueobotánicos en los yacimientos paleolíticos, los cuales, además, resultan más complejos técnicamente.






Una de las consecuencias de dicho desequilibrio fue la aparición de ciertos enfoques teóricos que magnificaban el papel de la caza sobre el resto de actividades y, como resultado de ello, el protagonismo casi exclusivo del consumo de carne en la dieta. Uno bien conocido, el del Hombre Cazador, argumentaba que la caza cooperativa había sido la precursora del desarrollo tecnológico y social de la humanidad, además del bipedismo, de la fabricación de instrumentos o de la comunicación. En esa idea subyacía además una división sexual del trabajo que daba el protagonismo al hombre y relegaba a las mujeres cuidadoras a actividades secundarias. Dichos enfoques fueron replicados ya hace mucho por diferentes autoras como Sally Linton, quien cuestionaba, por ejemplo, que la caza cooperativa pudiera desarrollarse antes de que se produjeran un conjunto de cambios de orden biológico y social tales como la repartición de los productos de la recolección, la profundización paulatina de los lazos sociales, el incremento del tamaño del cerebro o ciertas innovaciones culturales como acarrear bebés, transportar alimentos o preparar comida (5).

Hoy en día, con el conocimiento disponible, resulta lógico prescindir de estos enfoques. Para acceder a una visión más equilibrada de las dietas prehistóricas, debemos, en primer lugar, partir de tres premisas básicas, y después, tener en cuenta qué nuevos elementos de análisis nos aportan las técnicas de análisis aplicadas en la actualidad. La primera cuestión a no olvidar es que la historia del ser humano evidencia su capacidad de adaptarse a diferentes tipos de dieta, desde las fuertemente centradas en el consumo de animales hasta las fundamentalmente compuestas de productos vegetales. La segunda, que los cazadores-recolectores se extendieron por todo tipo de parajes, desde el Ártico y la zona subantártica, hasta los trópicos, y en diferentes periodos climáticos, por lo que la disponibilidad de recursos ha experimentado una enorme variabilidad y las necesidades nutricionales también. La tercera, que las dietas también han estado condicionadas por la estacionalidad, que puede ser más o menos marcada según la zona geográfica, y que puede conllevar importantes contrastes entre estaciones. Teniendo en cuenta todo ello, no cabe pensar en dichas dietas como algo estático ni articulado alrededor de unos pocos productos, sino variado, dinámico y cambiante.

Pero es el conocimiento que estamos acumulando mediante la utilización de variadas técnicas de análisis lo que nos puede aportar una visión más completa de las dietas prehistóricas, especialmente en lo que se refiere al componente vegetal. Para ello disponemos de diferentes técnicas aplicables sobre restos humanos: métodos bioquímicos (oligoelementos, isótopos), análisis de patologías bucales, análisis de coprolitos, estudio de contenidos estomacales (escasamente disponibles para este periodo)… La creciente aplicación de las mismas está matizando significativamente esa visión de unas dietas básicamente decantadas hacia el consumo cárnico.

En Más vegetales, menos animales nos hemos referido a la aportación de Hardy y colaboradores (6), que subrayan la importancia de los carbohidratos para acomodar el incremento en las demandas metabólicas que exige un cerebro cada vez mayor y el papel que el consumo de plantas cocinadas ricas en almidón habría tenido para incrementar la disponibilidad de energía. Son los estudios del cálculo dental (más conocido como sarro) los que más están confirmando la ingesta de plantas cocinadas en individuos neandertales y en humanos modernos (7), apuntando incluso dicha ingesta con fines medicinales por parte de individuos neandertales (8). También los coprolitos hallados en yacimientos apuntan a un posible consumo de plantas por parte de esta especie, aunque a menudo sin concluir que tales evidencias indiquen la existencia de dietas omnívoras y no eminentemente cárnicas (9).

Es especialmente interesante ver cómo el avance del conocimiento está matizando la composición de las dietas neandertales, consideradas hasta hace poco como básicamente cárnicas. Hoy disponemos de evidencias del consumo de un amplio abanico de productos vegetales como dátiles, legumbres, gramíneas y otros tipos de plantas, así como de la aplicación de procesos culinarios en algunas de ellas (10). La percepción de la composición cualitativa de dichas dietas está cambiando, seguramente de forma irreversible, pero no sabemos lo suficiente como para cuantificar de forma fehaciente la relevancia de los productos vegetales en esta etapa de la hominización o entre los humanos modernos que vivieron durante el Paleolítico.

Ello nos obliga, por el momento, a ser cuidadosos respecto al retrato que hacemos de dichas dietas, puesto que nos queda mucho por conocer. Y si no estamos seguros de cuál era la composición de las mismas, es evidente que tampoco estamos en las condiciones idóneas para evaluar lo que nos conviene comer hoy en día a partir de lo que suponemos que comían nuestros ancestros. Por el contrario, parece que nos toca optar por la prudencia, permitir que la investigación siga avanzando y dejar de generar imaginarios nutricionales alrededor de etiquetas como “paleo” o “mediterráneo” para proponerlos como modelos ideales. Porque su identificación con un pasado o una región determinada es cuestionable pero también porque, al fin y al cabo, dicha identificación nos dice muy poco de su idoneidad para los seres que actualmente poblamos el planeta.



Bibliografía citada:

1.- World Cancer Research Fund. Alcoholic drinks. For cáncer prevention, don’t drink alcohol. 2016. En: Limit alcohol | World Cancer Research Fund International

2.- Basulto J. Cárnicos procesados (esto incluye al embutido y al jamón): el consejo es “evitarlos”. Comer o no comer. 15 de octubre de 2016. En: CÃ¡rnicos procesados (esto incluye al embutido y al jamÃ³n): el consejo es â€œevitarlosâ€ | Comer o no comer

3.- Pitt CE. Cutting through the Paleo hype: The evidence for the Palaeolithic diet. Aust Fam Physician. 2016 Jan-Feb;45(1):35-8.

4.- Zurro, D. Ni carne, ni pescado (consumo de vegetales en la Prehistoria). Análisis de la variabilidad de los conjunto fitolitológicos en contextos de cazadores-recolectores. Tesis doctoral. Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona, 2010.

5.- Linton, S. “La mujer recolectora: sesgos machistas en antropología”. En: Harris, O. y Young, K. Antropología y feminismo. Barcelona: Anagrama, 1979, 35-46.

6.- Hardy et al (2015). The importance of dietary carbohydrate in human evolution. The Quaterly Review of Biology, 90 (3), 251-268.

7.- Henry et al. (2014). Plant foods and the dietary ecology of Neanderthals and early modern humans. Journal of Human Evolution, 69, 44-54.

8.- Hardy et al. (2012). Neanderthal medics? Evidence for food, cooking and medicinal plants entrapped in dental calculus. Naturwissemschafen, 99 (8), 617-626.

9.- Sistiaga et al. (2014) The Neanderthal Meal: A New Perpective Using Faecal Biomarkers. KPlos One, 9 (6); e101045.

10.- Henry et al. (2011). Microfossils in calculus demonstrate consumption of plants and cooked foods in Neanderthal diets (Shanidar III, Iraq; Spy I and II, Belgium). Procceds of the National Academy of Sciencies of United States of America, 108 (2), 486-491.

Share this:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2018)

El paleolítico... ese periodo cuyos materiales arqueológicos son todo armas de piedra para cazar lechugas... lo que hay que leer madre. Y los grandes mamíferos que se extinguieron por todos los continentes coincidiendo con la llegada del hombre lo hicieron por aburrimiento viendo al hombre comer berzas... muy evidente todo claro claro...

Lo que sí es evidente es que cuando no encontraban ni lechugas ni berzas se iban a una máquina de la gastro cueva y se sacaban un dulce Mars, mmmmm qué rico..., por ejemplo en las diferentes edades del hielo en las que volucionaron, y nosotros pensando que eran unos cazadores malotes :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Jun 2018)

> viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza



estás troleando, no hay duda.

o si no, dime donde se inventó la pizza y cuando los spaguetti


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jun 2018)

He coincidido en varias ocasiones con Julio Basulto, y físicamente es un hombre demacrado. Muy delgado, sin apenas masa muscular. El típico vegano, vamos. 
Incluso sus "fans" le recriminan cosas como su visión de la paleo, afirmando que sí o sí, es alta en proteínas, por ejemplo. 

Aún no se enteran que de los 3 grandes macros, el Hidrato, es el único que no es esencial. Aunque no se ingiera, el organismo lo puede fabricar sin mayor problema.
Hay protes esenciales, hay grasas esenciales, pero no hay hidratos esenciales. O sea, que si se hubiera que prescindir de uno de los macros, serían los hidratos. 
Tampoco estoy diciendo de eliminarlos o de convertirnos a una dieta cetogénica, pero de ser un macro no esencial, a ser el que mayor consumimos y con diferencia, hay un abismo. Una de las 2 visiones está muy equivocada, y os aseguro que no son los cetogénicos.


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El paleolítico... ese periodo cuyos materiales arqueológicos son todo armas de piedra para cazar lechugas.



El animal humano es violento así que es normal que siempre haya fabricado armas no sólo para cazar (a lo mejor por diversión y no necesidad) sino para pelearse entre sí.

Para recolectar fruta o tubérculos comestibles no hacen falta herramientas.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y los grandes mamíferos que se extinguieron por todos los continentes coincidiendo con la llegada del hombre lo hicieron por aburrimiento viendo al hombre comer berzas.



¿Enlace a eso?

---------- Post added 29-jun-2018 at 01:09 ----------

Recuerdo que en el programa de radio de salud natural de Carlos Pumares con el dr. Pérez León, Carlos Pumares acusaba a Grande Covián de defender ciertos alimentos por ser parte interesada en la industria alimentaria (era accionista). No recuerdo más detalles y tendría que investigar.


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jun 2018)

qbit dijo:


> El animal humano es violento así que es normal que siempre haya fabricado armas no sólo para cazar (a lo mejor por diversión y no necesidad) sino para pelearse entre sí.
> 
> Para recolectar fruta o tubérculos comestibles no hacen falta herramientas.
> 
> ...



Sí, como diversión. Hace 1 millón de años instauraron los campeonatos de tiro con arco.

En esa época había animales mucho más grandes que el ser humano y tenían que protegerse y ser capaces de matarlos/cazarlos. Ley de la supervivencia.


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2018)

Los animales no suelen atacar a los humanos por varios motivos, y menos si vamos en grupo. Basta una antorcha para que salgan despavoridos. No cuela.

Sí, los humanos cazan por "diversión", por sentirse más machotes, etc., y se sigue haciendo. Mira cuántas licencias de caza y de pesca hay.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Enlace a eso?



Por ejemplo:

La causa de la extinción de la megafauna miles de años atrás

"Christopher Sandom, Søren Faurby, Jens-Christian Svenning y Brody Sandel, de la Universidad de Aarhus en Dinamarca, han llevado a cabo el primer análisis global de la extinción de los grandes mamíferos terrestres, y la conclusión es clara: Los humanos del pasado, a través de la sobrecaza, tienen la culpa.



Los seres humanos anatómicamente modernos se expandieron desde África hacia el resto del mundo durante el transcurso de los poco más de 100.000 años últimos, y eso concuerda con la desaparición de la megafauna de cada continente, culminando esencialmente con el fin de la era glacial pero prolongándose hasta hace unos mil años en aquellas zonas del planeta a las que el Ser Humano llegó tardíamente. Dicho de forma simple, nuestros antepasados exterminaron muchas de las especies de grandes animales a su llegada a los nuevos continentes o islas.



En su estudio, los investigadores realizaron un minucioso análisis global, pionero en muchos aspectos, de todos los mamíferos con un peso corporal de al menos 10 kilogramos que existieron durante el período que va de 132.000 a 1.000 años atrás.



Los investigadores encontraron que un total de 177 especies de grandes mamíferos desaparecieron durante este período, una pérdida enorme en la escala evolutiva del tiempo. África perdió “sólo” 18 especies, y Europa 19, mientras que Asia perdió 38, Australia y su zona circundante 26, Norteamérica 43 y Sudamérica 62.



La extinción de grandes animales ocurrió en prácticamente todas las zonas climáticas, y afectó a especies adaptadas al frío como los mamuts lanudos, a especies de zonas templadas como el elefante de bosque y el ciervo gigante, y a especies tropicales incluyendo perezosos gigantes y búfalos gigantes. La extinción de especies se registró en casi cada continente, si bien un número especialmente grande de se extinguió en América del Norte y del Sur, donde desaparecieron animales como los tigres Dientes de Sable, los mastodontes, los perezosos gigantes y los armadillos gigantes, y en Australia, que perdió animales como el canguro gigante, el wombat gigante y el león marsupial. Hubo asimismo pérdidas bastante graves en Europa y Asia, incluyendo especies de elefantes, rinocerontes y ciervos gigantes.



Los resultados muestran que la correlación entre el cambio climático natural (es decir, la variación de la temperatura y la precipitación por la alternancia entre eras glaciales y periodos interglaciales) y la pérdida de megafauna es débil, y que sólo puede verse con alguna relevancia en una subregión: Eurasia. La importante pérdida de megafauna en todo el mundo no puede por tanto explicarse por el cambio climático.



Por otro lado, los resultados muestran una correlación muy estrecha entre la extinción y la historia de la expansión humana. Los autores del nuevo estudio han encontrado reiteradamente índices de extinción muy grandes en áreas donde no había habido contacto entre la fauna y el Ser Humano, y que de pronto se vieron colonizadas por humanos anatómicamente modernos (Homo sapiens) del todo desarrollados como tales.



En definitiva, el análisis geográfico de los investigadores señala claramente a los humanos como la causa principal de la pérdida de la mayor parte de los mamíferos de la megafauna."

Y ésta es la investigación original con su abstract: | Proceedings of the Royal Society of London B: Biological Sciences

---------- Post added 29-jun-2018 at 09:46 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Los animales no suelen atacar a los humanos por varios motivos, y menos si vamos en grupo. Basta una antorcha para que salgan despavoridos. No cuela.
> 
> Sí, los humanos cazan por "diversión", por sentirse más machotes, etc., y se sigue haciendo. Mira cuántas licencias de caza y de pesca hay.



Claaaaaaroooooo, los cazaban para echarse unas risas y luego se iban a comer zanhorias! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Jun 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> La causa de la extinción de la megafauna miles de años atrás
> 
> ...



Lo peor de todo es que haya gente como qbit que se cree sus propias idas de olla.

No hace falta irse al paleolitico. El hombre blanco hetero ya tuvo contacto con tribus que vivian de la misma manera en la conquista de las americas, y mataban para comer todo lo que tenian a mano.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Jun 2018)

Pregunto a los pundits del hilo. Estoy restringiendo pan, pasta, pizza y no soy consumidor de bollería o procesados. En cambio consumo de vez en cuando cuscús, ¿qué tal está la sémola en comparación con otros productos de trigo?


----------



## boogie boom (29 Jun 2018)

Si no lo comes todos los días y a todas horas adelante, ya has hecho un gran paso, disfrútalo y ya tendrás tiempo de preguntartelo otra vez.


Abrojo dijo:


> Pregunto a los pundits del hilo. Estoy restringiendo pan, pasta, pizza y no soy consumidor de bollería o procesados. En cambio consumo de vez en cuando cuscús, ¿qué tal está la sémola en comparación con otros productos de trigo?


----------



## Max Aub (30 Jun 2018)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pregunto a los pundits del hilo. Estoy restringiendo pan, pasta, pizza y no soy consumidor de bollería o procesados. En cambio consumo de vez en cuando cuscús, ¿qué tal está la sémola en comparación con otros productos de trigo?



El PAN es el primer alimento natural en la dieta mediterranea.No lo restrinjas, simplemente compra pan artesano de masa madre.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jun 2018)

las pizzas, si no las haces tu o las pìdes por ciclista explotado, son procesados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jun 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El PAN es el primer alimento natural en la dieta mediterranea.No lo restrinjas, simplemente compra pan artesano de masa madre.



Pues ademas te toca comprarte un molino para poderte comer ese alimento tan 'natural'.

'Para que la harina produzca un pan de calidad debe someterse a un proceso de oxidación lo que se realiza de una forma natural dejándola reposar durante unos 20 o 40 días. Las modernas empresas utilizan productos químicos para realizar esta oxidación de una forma más rápida y uniforme. El que más se utiliza en la actualidad es la vitamina C o Ácido ascórbico. En el caso de la harina integral, para evitar que se ponga rancia, el proceso de oxidación cuando se realiza de una forma natural debe de hacerse en un ambiente frío.

Además de la oxidación también se suele realizar un proceso de blanqueado con el fin de eliminar algunos pigmentos que podrían amarillear la harina. Otros aditivos, como el vinagre, el fosfato de calcio, etc se le añaden para su conservación o para la posterior mejora del aspecto del pan. A las harinas refinadas se le debe añadir un complejo de vitamina B para compensar la perdida de estas vitaminas.'


Y no te olvides de comprarte una hectarea de campo para plantar tu propio cereal tradicional. Te recomiendo el kamut o la espelta y centeno no estan mal.

La harina que se vende hoy en dia es la que es. 

'Trigo moderno es el resultado de la selección e hibridación efectuadas durante años para conseguir variedades con alto contenido en gluten (por sus cualidades viscoelásticas y adhesivas, demandadas por la industria alimentaria) y alto rendimiento en cuanto a producción, que culminaron durante la denominada revolución verde (segunda mitad del siglo XX).[8]​[9]​[10]​ Los procedimientos desarrollados por la revolución verde obtuvieron un gran éxito en el aumento de la producción, pero no se dio suficiente relevancia a la calidad nutricional.'

Y si nos tragamos cualquier cosa hecha con ese trigo tan bueno pues pasan las cosas que pasan:

'El trigo moderno es muy distinto del que consumimos durante miles de años. La culpa parecen ser los inhibidores de la amilasa y la tripsina (ATI), una familia de proteínas que, como el gluten, se encuentran en el trigo. Los ATI son proteínas que hacen a los cereales más resistentes frente a las infestaciones parasitarias y que se encuentran sobre todo en las variedades de trigo cultivadas.

Es una de las conclusiones expuesta Detlef Schuppan, director de esta investigación presentada en el marco del Congreso Europeo de Gastroenterología 2016 celebrado en Viena (Austria). En dicho estudio confirmaron que además de contribuir al desarrollo de enfermedades inflamatorias relacionadas con el intestino. Por tanto, los ATI también pueden promover la inflamación en otras enfermedades crónicas fuera del tracto digestivo.'''


----------



## AtomAnt (30 Jun 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues ademas te toca comprarte un molino para poderte comer ese alimento tan 'natural'.



Un amigo cultivaba su propio trigo y tenía un molino manual. Un día que me invitó a cenar me tocó darle a la manivela mientras él preparaba las verduras de la pizza (que también cultivaba él). No es algo para todos los días salvo que puedas dedicarte solo a ello, pero lo cierto es que aprendes a valorar mejor lo que comes (y eso que yo solamente ayudé a recoger las verduras y con la manivela).

Y hablando hace unas semanas con mi abuela, me contaba que cuando era niña se hacía el pan con "formento" (lo que hoy se llama masa madre) y normalmente de centeno. El formento se guardaba como oro en paño ya que era lo que te permitía hacer pan de nuevo (pan que se metía en la "artesa" y duraba días), y se lo pasaban entre vecinos cuando lo necesitaban. Luego la gente poco a poco fue abandonando todo esto para empezar a comprar el pan en las tiendas, y cuanto más blanco más se valoraba. De ahí a la barra recalentada en el supermercado que se pone dura en cuanto se enfría y que tiene de pan lo que yo de zanahoria.


----------



## goral (1 Jul 2018)

Siento romper el encanto de hacerse uno mismo con sus manos desnudas su propio panazo, pero actualmente el 95% del consumo mundial de trigo viene de la variedad enana o semienana, producto de decenas de hibridaciones y tratamientos varios, que han dado como resultado un trigo resistente a las plagas y tremendamente productivo, pero falto de todos los micronutrientes que tenía el trigo de antaño. Una basura que está disparando los casos de celiaquía porque ese gluten no lo podemos asimilar correctamente.


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Jul 2018)

¿Qué opináis de los guisantes? En teoría son una legumbre. ¿Contaría con los antinutrientes propios de esta familia?

No se, como los veo tan diferentes a las legumbres típicas, y como se pueden comprar frescos y necesitan mucho menos hervido los veo muy diferentes, pero dudo de si será así.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jul 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los guisantes? En teoría son una legumbre. ¿Contaría con los antinutrientes propios de esta familia?
> 
> No se, como los veo tan diferentes a las legumbres típicas, y como se pueden comprar frescos y necesitan mucho menos hervido los veo muy diferentes, pero dudo de si será así.



las legumbres frescas son germinados, no legumbres, tienen un contenido de hidratos complejos mucho menor, menor proporción de proteína, aunque siguen teniendo bastante, y se digieren mucho mejor.

Es otro categoría de alimentos distinta de las legumbres secas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> las legumbres frescas son germinados, no legumbres, tienen un contenido de hidratos complejos mucho menor, menor proporción de proteína, aunque siguen teniendo bastante, y se digieren mucho mejor.
> 
> Es otro categoría de alimentos distinta de las legumbres secas.



Mas o menos como las habas tiernas que se consumen a toneladas en primavera en muchos pueblos de la zona de Murcia. Tambien en el resto de España pero en esa zona en cantidades ingentes.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jul 2018)

En realidad son mucho mejor que las legumbres secas, pero son de temporada y mucho más caras.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jul 2018)

Sion 2012 dijo:


> Hoy en meneame.net
> 
> Carbohidratos y salud, resumen de lo que dice la ciencia
> 
> ...



Me lo he leído con detenimiento y más o menos vienen a confirmar todo lo que se dice aquí, nada de refinados ni procesados. También nombran muchas veces los cereales integrales como saludables, pero tienen la decencia de aclarar que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlos y que por lo tanto los que se venden como integrales no son tan saludables. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cormac (3 Jul 2018)

Physiological and Genetic Adaptations to Diving in Sea Nomads - ScienceDirect


----------



## Monty (3 Jul 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> En pleno siglo XXI promover el consumo de carne roja y grasa saturada, con el consiguiente aumento del colesterol y enfermedades cardiovasculares denota ceguera mental y poca solidaridad para con el planeta.Comer carne es un acto de fascismo.
> 
> Go vegie!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!



Abre un hilo para veganos en la guardería, hijo de puta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Physiological and Genetic Adaptations to Diving in Sea Nomads - ScienceDirect



Las conclusiones del estudio que enlazas son las siguientes:

"Los Bajau, o "Sea Nomads", se han dedicado a bucear durante miles de años


La selección ha aumentado el tamaño del bazo de Bajau, proporcionando un depósito de oxígeno para el buceo


Encontramos evidencia de fenotipos adicionales relacionados con el buceo en la selección


Estos hallazgos tienen implicaciones para la investigación de la hipoxia, un problema médico pertinente"

No entiendo exactamente que quieres decir con esto, será mejor que te expliques...


----------



## Cormac (3 Jul 2018)

Me refiero con ese dato a que la evolución no es tan lenta o estática como se cree.
Un ejemplo demostrado es nuestra tolerancia a la leche en Europa y otros lugares, cuando en verdad hace aproximadamente 4.000 años era sólo apta para lactantes. Luego fue una ventaja evolutiva.
La pigmentación blanca es otro ejemplo.


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mas o menos como las habas tiernas que se consumen a toneladas en primavera en muchos pueblos de la zona de Murcia. Tambien en el resto de España pero en esa zona en cantidades ingentes.



Ok, entonces entiendo que están aptas para meterlas regularmente en la dieta -sin abusar-.

Supongo que los cacahuetes, si son legumbres y se comportan como tal a todos los efectos, porque si tienen que secarse/tostarse para comer. Imagino que también tienen el problema de los antinutrientes y eso....


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Jul 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ok, entonces entiendo que están aptas para meterlas regularmente en la dieta -sin abusar-.
> 
> Supongo que los cacahuetes, si son legumbres y se comportan como tal a todos los efectos, porque si tienen que secarse/tostarse para comer. Imagino que también tienen el problema de los antinutrientes y eso....



esto es de risa, en el libro de Cordain se muestra una longevidad 20 años menor de las tribus que se consumen altas cantidades de productos de origen animal respecto de los que tenían como base de calorías algún tubérculo, y resulta que de lo que hay comer con moderación es cualquier producto vegetal que uno se pueda imaginar, incluyendo frutas y de la carne uno se puede inflar lo que el cuerpo le pida.

Y luego decís que paledieta no es carnivorismo.

No hay población longeva que no limitase o comiese en cantidades moderadas o muy limitadas cualquier producto de origen animal, es decir, la base de las calorías provenían indefectiblemente de legumbres, cereales, tubérculos, frutas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Me refiero con ese dato a que la evolución no es tan lenta o estática como se cree.
> Un ejemplo demostrado es nuestra tolerancia a la leche en Europa y otros lugares, cuando en verdad hace aproximadamente 4.000 años era sólo apta para lactantes. Luego fue una ventaja evolutiva.
> La pigmentación blanca es otro ejemplo.



La mierda que come la gente ahora tiene 40 años de historia, incluidos cereales, panes y demás procesados... Y estos nadadores han evolucionado durante miles de años como dicen el estudio, pero aún así no tienen branquias igual que tú no tienes buche.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2018 at 21:07 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> esto es de risa, en el libro de Cordain se muestra una longevidad 20 años menor de las tribus que se consumen altas cantidades de productos de origen animal respecto de los que tenían como base de calorías algún tubérculo, y resulta que de lo que hay comer con moderación es cualquier producto vegetal que uno se pueda imaginar, incluyendo frutas y de la carne uno se puede inflar lo que el cuerpo le pida.
> 
> Y luego decís que paledieta no es carnivorismo.
> 
> No hay población longeva que no limitase o comiese en cantidades moderadas o muy limitadas cualquier producto de origen animal, es decir, la base de las calorías provenían indefectiblemente de legumbres, cereales, tubérculos, frutas.



"La esperanza de vida a los 15 es de 48 años para los Aborígenes, 52 y 51 para Aches y Kung sedentarios, *aunque de 31 y 36 para campesinos* y Agta transicionales.

La esperanza de vida en los estados unidos a los 15 es de 64,2 años adicionales. Respecto a esto la esperanza de vida en sociedades industrializadas y no industrializadas muestra algunas semejanzas.
La moda (Moda (estadÃ*stica) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) de la mortalidad adulta es casi la misma historia. La moda de mortalidad adulta en cazadores-recolectores puede alcanzar desde los 68 en Hiwi a los 78 en Tsimane. En los estados unidos, en 2002, la moda era 85. En la mayoría de los casos, cerca de un 30% de las muertes de adultos ocurren en edades sobre la moda.
Hay, como es de suponer, una clara tendencia hacia una vida más larga y una menor tasa de mortalidad infantil en las sociedades industrializadas. Sin embargo, la duración de vida de cazadores-recolectores no es tan baja como comúnmente se piensa y en muchos aspectos compite con el mundo industrializado. Esta información puede darnos una mira a la esperanza de vida de los primeros. "

Expectativa de vida entre cazadores-recolectores. - Info - Taringa!

Y destaco

---------- Post added 03-jul-2018 at 21:10 ----------

Los hombres del paleolítico vivían muy poco. ¿Seguro?


"Por otra parte muchos piensan que desde entonces (neolítico) tenemos una esperanza de vida tan alta. Nada más lejos de la realidad, la gente de la edad media por ejemplo tenía una esperanza de vida menor a la del paleolítico superior aún teniendo que salir a cazar la comida y defenderse de toda clase de adversidades. Que ahora tengamos una esperanza de vida tan alta corresponde a los avances en higiene, sanidad, medicina, etc."

---------- Post added 03-jul-2018 at 21:11 ----------

Alimentación y calidad de vida en la América precolombina

"En muchos casos, los materiales esqueléticos revelan signos de enfermedad, deficiencias nutricionales y violencia. Alteraciones en el crecimiento de los huesos, llamadas Líneas de Harris, indican periodos de estrés fisiológico agudo, causado por la enfermedad o la malnutrición. Del mismo modo, alteraciones en la formación del esmalte de los dientes, o Rayas de Wilson, indican periodos de dolor físico, mientras una gran extensión de caries indica una dieta excesivamente basada en carbohidratos, probablemente provenientes del maíz."

"La investigación arqueológica y los estudios de las modernas sociedades de cazadores-recolectores indican que una dieta variada cumplía con los requerimientos nutritivos básicos de la mayoría de las personas, por lo que las enfermedades relacionadas con las deficiencias nutricionales y la desnutrición eran raras."

"Según arqueólogos y paleopatólogos, la transición hacia una forma de vida agrícola y sedentaria tuvo un impacto negativo en la salud de las poblaciones humanas en todo el mundo. Una dieta ampliamente vegetariana, con frecuencia compuesta solamente por uno o dos cultivos, reemplazó la dieta variada y más balanceada en nutrientes de los cazadores-recolectores. En muchas regiones de las Américas, el maíz, deficiente en varios elementos nutritivos importantes, se convirtió en el cultivo dietético fundamental de los agricultores y, por lo tanto, aumentó significativamente los problemas de salud relacionados con deficiencias nutricionales en muchas sedentarias (Larsen, 1991: 117)."

"Un indicio muy claro de esos estándares de deterioro entre las poblaciones mesoamericanas consiste en una disminución temporal y regional en la estatura humana que ocurrió en un eje de sur-norte. Los restos esqueléticos de los habitantes del norte, que adoptaron las prácticas agrícolas más tarde y siguieron consumiendo una dieta más variada, muestran alturas promedio más grandes
que las de los habitantes del sur, que adoptaron más temprano una dieta basada en el maíz (Storey, 1990: 230-231 y McCaa, 1991: 6-7). Una disminución similar en la estatura ocurrió entre los habitantes prehistóricos de la costa de Georgia después de su transición a los poblados sedentarios y agrícolas (Larsen,1982: 374-379)."

"La baja estatura es sólo uno de los indicios del deterioro de la salud entre los agricultores del nuevo mundo. A través de las Américas, arqueólogos y paleopatólogos han descubierto un patrón de desnutrición, baja resistencia y alta frecuencia de infección."

"Como el maíz es deficiente en hierro y niacina, la frecuencia de anemia y pelagra aumentó. En muchas sociedades, la anemia era frecuente en personas de ambos sexos y de todas las edades, pero sobre todo entre las mujeres embarazadas y niños, que necesitaban mayor cantidad de hierro que los demás grupos de la población."


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto es de risa, en el libro de Cordain se muestra una longevidad 20 años menor de las tribus que se consumen altas cantidades de productos de origen animal respecto de los que tenían como base de calorías algún tubérculo, y resulta que de lo que hay comer con moderación es cualquier producto vegetal que uno se pueda imaginar, incluyendo frutas y de la carne uno se puede inflar lo que el cuerpo le pida.
> 
> Y luego decís que paledieta no es carnivorismo.
> 
> No hay población longeva que no limitase o comiese en cantidades moderadas o muy limitadas cualquier producto de origen animal, es decir, la base de las calorías provenían indefectiblemente de legumbres, cereales, tubérculos, frutas.



Nos hinchamos a verduras pero hay unas mejores que otras. Exactamente igual que la carne/pescado que tambien hay unas mejores que otras.

Eres un taliban tocapelotas.


----------



## Cormac (3 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La mierda que come la gente ahora tiene 40 años de historia, incluidos cereales, panes y demás procesados... Y estos nadadores han evolucionado durante miles de años como dicen el estudio, pero aún así no tienen branquias igual que tú no tienes buche.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jul-2018 at 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero no argumentabais que 10.000 años evolutivamente era un suspiro? Pues a estos les ha crecido el bazo y hacen marcas de atletas de élite.
Aclararos, porque usar la ciencia para lo que me interesa y para lo que no, no, es jugar sucio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero no argumentabais que 10.000 años evolutivamente era un suspiro? Pues a estos les ha crecido el bazo y hacen marcas de atletas de élite.
> Aclararos, porque usar la ciencia para lo que me interesa y para lo que no, no, es jugar sucio.



Me parece que estas 'herrando ' el tiro.

Claro que 10.000 años es suficiente para 'algunas' adaptaciones pero nunca JAMAS para el 100% de la poblacion.

La prueba mas evidente es la adaptacion a la lactosa. Tienes cientos de mapas con porcentajes de poblacion. Adaptacion total en pueblos nordicos y mortal para la mayor parte de africa y asia. En España mas de un tercio de la poblacion no deberia acercarse a la leche.

Con los cereales es menos evidente pero igualmente cierto. No nos matan pero a segun quien les jode bien la salud. No todo el mundo es diabetico ni obeso, pero claramente hay unos porcentajes que suben como la espuma cuando se abusa sobre todo de refinados.

No se te ocurre una idea buena Cormac


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Pero no argumentabais que 10.000 años evolutivamente era un suspiro? Pues a estos les ha crecido el bazo y hacen marcas de atletas de élite.
> Aclararos, porque usar la ciencia para lo que me interesa y para lo que no, no, es jugar sucio.



Te lo repito, en miles de años a ellos no les ha crecido branquias ni a ti buche o cinco estómagos, puedes tolerar más o menos, pero tu comida, la de tus genes mejor dicho, no es esa.


----------



## Cormac (3 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te lo repito, en miles de años a ellos no les ha crecido branquias ni a ti buche o cinco estómagos, puedes tolerar más o menos, pero tu comida, la de tus genes mejor dicho, no es esa.



Te lo repito yo también. Les ha crecido el bazo. Obviamente no se van a convertir en sirenas...
Otro ejemplo es la pigmentacion blanca. Hace 8.000 años era mas habitual la pigmentación oscura porque el hombre comía mucha carne y no tenía deficit de vitamina D pero con la llegada de la agricultura eso cambió y la síntesis de la vitamina D se convirtió en una fuente imprescindible de esa vitamina y en los sitios con poco sol tener la piel mas clara se convirtió en una ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad repiroductiva y transmitir los genes a la siguiente generación. Una ventaja clarísima, porque el déficit de vitamina D produce raquitismo (como tienes un hijo te acordaras de que le recetaban durante el primer año vitamina D tu pediatra)
Es simplemente otro ejemplo de que en miles de años cambió lo que fue constante en millones de años.
Las ventajas genéticas para los niños son desventajas y enfermedades para los ancianos. Tiene su lógica. Una vez que se llega a la edad reproductiva puede hacer que a la vejez te haga mas frágil algo que para la especie no supone problema alguno porque los genes ya han sido transmitidos a la siguiente generación. Por tanto en la evolución han primado los genes que permiten al niño salir adelante para reproducirse y son esos genes los que se transmiten aunque luego el precio a pagar sea la enfermedad en el adulto.
Te dejo un artículo: Antagonistic pleiotropy and mutation accumulation influence human senescence and disease | Nature Ecology & Evolution


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2018)

Me refiero maldito bastardo, al libro de Cordain en el que compara las dietas de distintas tribus paleolíticas entre sí. 

La salud se pierde cuando no se comer, no cuando se come poca carne. A ver si nos enteramos de una vez de esto.

En mesoamérica 50 años antes de la llegada de los españoles habían llegado los aztecas del norte y arrasado con todo, la población pasó hambre y a depender casi exclusivamente del maíz y de ahí la alta mortandad posterior por las enfermedades europeas.

Ni deficit de proteína por no comer carne ni subnormaladas varias.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 02:36 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Te lo repito yo también. Les ha crecido el bazo. Obviamente no se van a convertir en sirenas...
> Otro ejemplo es la pigmentacion blanca. Hace 8.000 años era mas habitual la pigmentación oscura porque el hombre comía mucha carne y no tenía deficit de vitamina D pero con la llegada de la agricultura eso cambió y la síntesis de la vitamina D se convirtió en una fuente imprescindible de esa vitamina y en los sitios con poco sol tener la piel mas clara se convirtió en una ventaja evolutiva para alcanzar la edad repiroductiva y transmitir los genes a la siguiente generación. Una ventaja clarísima, porque el déficit de vitamina D produce raquitismo (como tienes un hijo te acordaras de que le recetaban durante el primer año vitamina D tu pediatra)
> Es simplemente otro ejemplo de que en miles de años cambió lo que fue constante en millones de años.
> Las ventajas genéticas para los niños son desventajas y enfermedades para los ancianos. Tiene su lógica. Una vez que se llega a la edad reproductiva puede hacer que a la vejez te haga mas frágil algo que para la especie no supone problema alguno porque los genes ya han sido transmitidos a la siguiente generación. Por tanto en la evolución han primado los genes que permiten al niño salir adelante para reproducirse y son esos genes los que se transmiten aunque luego el precio a pagar sea la enfermedad en el adulto.
> Te dejo un artículo: Antagonistic pleiotropy and mutation accumulation influence human senescence and disease | Nature Ecology & Evolution



vamos a ver, la piel blanca no es una ventaja para la síntesis de vitamina D cuando tienes que ir tapado casi todo el año y las reservas, teóricamente, duran un par de meses (y estoy hablando para todas las latitudes por encima de la 35). La repuesta seguramente está más en la vitamina d2 de las hojas verdes, que si se toman con frecuencia casi diaria pueden equipararse en sus resultados a la D3 dietética, aunque lo mejor en todos los casos es la luz solar, que tiene más funciones.

Esa teoría no se sostiene.

Y lo de la carne, pues es que no es una buena fuente de vitamina d, sólo el hígado, pero en cantidades donde el hierro hemo es tóxico, susceptibilidad que el ser humano nunca ha dejado de tener.

No tenemos adaptaciones específicas a consumos grandes de carne, pero como sólo hace falta sobrevivir 30 años para reproducirse, es posible la existencia de poblaciones viviendo con dietas casi exclusivamente de carne sin que ello signifique el surgimiento de adaptaciones especiales.

¿qué animal carnívoro no puede sintetizar vitamina C si es que ya estamos adaptados tras sufiente tiempo comiendo grandes cantidades de carne?

¿qué animal carnívoro puede convertir betacaroteno en vitamina A?

¿qué carnívoro puede sintetizar niacina a partir de sus precursores?

¿qué carnívoro macho tiene vesículas seminales?

Evidence for a human-specific mechanism for diet and antibody-mediated inflammation in carcinoma progression

este es uno de los mecanismos por el cual la carne (leche y huevos) produce inflamación crónica de todos los tejidos en seres humanos.

Sin hablar de la ausencia de adaptaciones anatómicas de ningún tipo que nos sitúe como carnívoros natos, ni siquiera como omnívoros.


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 02:36 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> vamos a ver, la piel blanca no es una ventaja para la síntesis de vitamina D cuando tienes que ir tapado casi todo el año y las reservas,



¿Como que no? Un colombiano viviendo en el norte de Noruega va a estar peor adaptado que un noruego autóctono por la falta de sol.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> ¿Como que no? Un colombiano viviendo en el norte de Noruega va a estar peor adaptado que un noruego autóctono por la falta de sol.



Ni uno ni otro van a producir un átomo de vitamina D a partir de la radiación solar 8 meses al año a esas latitudes.

Otros dos meses la producción es inferior a la necesaria en ambos, menos todavía para una persona morena, pero de todas formas insuficiente para alguien blanco y sólo quedan dos meses para producir y acumular toda la vitamina d del resto del año.

Efectivamente o comes salmón, que no carne, el resto del año, o vas a tener deficiencia de vitamina d sí o sí tengas la piel que tengas.

Ya digo, un consumo diario de verduras de hoja en las latitudes donde hay plantas todo el año sí puede ser otra fuente de vitamina d para aquellas poblaciones que no tienen acceso a salmón.

mi opinión es que la deficiencia de vitamina d fue común en amplias capas de la población, sobre todo urbanas, hasta las políticas de enriquecimiento de alimentos, que ya tienen décadas en muchos países.


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2018)

El colombiano moreno va a tener mas problemas que el noruego, por el hecho que su piel morena sintetiza menos vitamina D por impedir el paso de la radiacion ultravioleta B.
Que cada uno estemos originalmente en ciertas latitudes respalda lo que digo.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2018)

Sigue sin entender que el ser blanco no te resuelve el problema de la vitamina d por encima de ciertas latitudes (un poco por arriba y abajo de los paralelos 35), porque, de todas formas, no vas a sintetizar suficiente vitamina d la mayor parte del año, o la ingieres, y no deja de ser un parche, o estás jodido.

Y lo digo porque yo soy de asturias y tuve ese problema, la mayor parte del año nublado (otro aspecto a tener en cuenta, aparte de la ropa) y en un momento de mi vida con una necesidad de luz solar brutal, no sólo el tema de la vitamina d. 

Estudié en profundidad cuánta radiación había para varias latitudes, condiciones climáticas y color de piel y las cuentas no salen para muchísimos lugares, seas del color que seas.

Pero el hecho es que se lleva suplementando a la población a través de la leche sobre todo desde hace décadas.


----------



## Lotte (4 Jul 2018)

Sorprendente artículo en El Mundo, dando tribuna a una exvegetariana con un libro en el que detalla todas las enfermedades y disfunciones que tuvo con su alimentación y como se fueron curando o mejorando cuando la dejó.

También habla del origen del movimiento carbohidratocéntrico, que como ya hemos señalado muchas veces vienen de los Estados Unidos, de las investigaciones a mediados del siglo pasado para mejorar la agricultura intensiva y de cómo necesitaron hacer una, o mejor, la primera pirámide nutricional con una base que diese salida a lo producido.

El lado oscuro de los vegetarianos: ni más ecológicos ni más sanos | Historias

Sorprende que se publiquen cosas así en periódicos de primera tirada nacional.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jul 2018)

Lotte dijo:


> Sorprendente artículo en El Mundo, dando tribuna a una exvegetariana con un libro en el que detalla todas las enfermedades y disfunciones que tuvo con su alimentación y como se fueron curando o mejorando cuando la dejó.
> 
> También habla del origen del movimiento carbohidratocéntrico, que como ya hemos señalado muchas veces vienen de los Estados Unidos, de las investigaciones a mediados del siglo pasado para mejorar la agricultura intensiva y de cómo necesitaron hacer una, o mejor, la primera pirámide nutricional con una base que diese salida a lo producido.
> 
> ...



no sorprende para nada, el sistema nos quiere enfermos y consumiendo la mayor cantidad de productos putrefactos posibles.

La lierre keith nunca fue vegana, es un fraude total y probablemente financiada.


----------



## goral (4 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no sorprende para nada, el sistema nos quiere enfermos y consumiendo la mayor cantidad de productos putrefactos posibles.
> 
> La lierre keith nunca fue vegana, es un fraude total y probablemente financiada.



Enfermos ya nos tiene con las recomendaciones dietéticas actuales de esa infame pirámide nutricional, repleta de harinaza en la base.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jul 2018)

Tras unos meses comiendo pan y azúcares (poca cantidad), he vuelto a dejar harinas y azúcares, llevo ya dos semanas estupendas. No me he pesado, pero calculo que habré perdido unos 3 kg o así sin darme cuenta. Es increíble el poder que tienen las harinas y azúcares para joder e inflamar nuestro cuerpo. Estos meses de atrás, siendo más caótico en las comidas y comiendo mierda, aún he mantenido el peso, puesto que seguía comiendo en general comida paleo y yendo al gym, pero el poco pan y azúcar que he comido han parado en seco el adelgazamiento. 

Lo cierto es que no los necesito. No tengo ansia ninguna en tomar pan o azúcar. Hago una comida fuerte al día, y hasta el día siguiente a la misma hora, entre horas si como algo pero poca cosa frutos secos, agua, plátanos, cacao puro con leche y poco más.

Por cierto, la miel donde la compráis? Esta tarde comprando, me he fijado que todas las mieles de los hiper tienen un porrón de azúcar. 80g, 60g, 75g, ni una se salva. Tengo que irme a un pueblo por cojones a pillarme miel no procesada?


----------



## piru (4 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Tras unos meses comiendo pan y azúcares (poca cantidad), he vuelto a dejar harinas y azúcares, llevo ya dos semanas estupendas. No me he pesado, pero calculo que habré perdido unos 3 kg o así sin darme cuenta. Es increíble el poder que tienen las harinas y azúcares para joder e inflamar nuestro cuerpo. Estos meses de atrás, siendo más caótico en las comidas y comiendo mierda, aún he mantenido el peso, puesto que seguía comiendo en general comida paleo y yendo al gym, pero el poco pan y azúcar que he comido han parado en seco el adelgazamiento.
> 
> Lo cierto es que no los necesito. No tengo ansia ninguna en tomar pan o azúcar. Hago una comida fuerte al día, y hasta el día siguiente a la misma hora, entre horas si como algo pero poca cosa frutos secos, agua, plátanos, cacao puro con leche y poco más.
> 
> Por cierto, la miel donde la compráis? Esta tarde comprando, me he fijado que todas las mieles de los hiper tienen un porrón de azúcar. 80g, 60g, 75g, ni una se salva. Tengo que irme a un pueblo por cojones a pillarme miel no procesada?




La miel, por muy ecológica que sea, no deja de ser azúcar:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no sorprende para nada, el sistema nos quiere enfermos y consumiendo la mayor cantidad de productos putrefactos posibles.
> 
> La lierre keith nunca fue vegana, es un fraude total y probablemente financiada.



¿Financiado por quién? si habla de consumir productos de proximidad, a lo mejor la pequeña granja que conozco en Alicante le pasa cinco o seis euros para que diga esto... estás faltal! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## kikepm (5 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto, la miel donde la compráis? Esta tarde comprando, me he fijado que todas las mieles de los hiper tienen un porrón de azúcar. 80g, 60g, 75g, ni una se salva. Tengo que irme a un pueblo por cojones a pillarme miel no procesada?



Compra miel cruda, esto es sin refinar tal como se coge del panal.

Normalmente en mercadillos o en pequeñas tiendas que vendan directamente la miel de un apicultor. Es cuestión de probar, la miel cruda tiene propiedades que la diferencian de la miel tipo granja san francisco, que de miel tiene poco.

En cuanto a que la miel es azúcar, o se comporta como tal, si y no. Por la razón que sea, y el hecho de que sea un producto natural creo que influye, la miel en mi caso apenas me produce inflamación. Lo que no ocurre con el azúcar de mesa o la que viene en los alimentos procesados industriales.


----------



## Futuroscuro (5 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Tras unos meses comiendo pan y azúcares (poca cantidad), he vuelto a dejar harinas y azúcares, llevo ya dos semanas estupendas. No me he pesado, pero calculo que habré perdido unos 3 kg o así sin darme cuenta. Es increíble el poder que tienen las harinas y azúcares para joder e inflamar nuestro cuerpo. Estos meses de atrás, siendo más caótico en las comidas y comiendo mierda, aún he mantenido el peso, puesto que seguía comiendo en general comida paleo y yendo al gym, pero el poco pan y azúcar que he comido han parado en seco el adelgazamiento.
> 
> Lo cierto es que no los necesito. No tengo ansia ninguna en tomar pan o azúcar. *Hago una comida fuerte al día, y hasta el día siguiente a la misma hora, entre horas si como algo pero poca cosa frutos secos, agua, plátanos, cacao puro con leche y poco más*.
> 
> Por cierto, la miel donde la compráis? Esta tarde comprando, me he fijado que todas las mieles de los hiper tienen un porrón de azúcar. 80g, 60g, 75g, ni una se salva. Tengo que irme a un pueblo por cojones a pillarme miel no procesada?



¿No te mareas nunca? No consigo reducir las comidas diarias, he pasado de 5 comidas al día a comer 3 veces, y aún así llego justito a algunas. 

En vacaciones he seguido entrenando pero menos días, en varios días seguidos que estuve en la playa sin actividad física intenté uno de ellos no desayunar y esperar a comer sobre las 13h, me fue imposible, a las 10h de la mañana estaba totalmente mareado y tuve que comer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> ¿No te mareas nunca? No consigo reducir las comidas diarias, he pasado de 5 comidas al día a comer 3 veces, y aún así llego justito a algunas.
> 
> En vacaciones he seguido entrenando pero menos días, en varios días seguidos que estuve en la playa sin actividad física intenté uno de ellos no desayunar y esperar a comer sobre las 13h, me fue imposible, a las 10h de la mañana estaba totalmente mareado y tuve que comer.



El paso de ir a dos comidas al dia es absolutamente natural si la dieta es alta en grasas.

Cuando te descuidas porque un dia vas de culo y dices paso de comer llegas tan pancho a la cena. Yo algunas semanas me han pasado cinco dias con una sola comida.

Te digo casi sin margen de error que si lo notas tanto saltarte una comida es porque te metes algo durante el dia que te pega un pico de azucar en sangre.

Pd. Estoy suponiendo que comes mas o menos como tratamos en este hilo. Si no es asi totalmente normal que te de bajon si saltas comida.


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El paso de ir a dos comidas al dia es absolutamente natural si la dieta es alta en grasas.
> 
> Cuando te descuidas porque un dia vas de culo y dices paso de comer llegas tan pancho a la cena. Yo algunas semanas me han pasado cinco dias con una sola comida.
> 
> ...



Sí, la base de mi alimentación es la de este hilo aunque últimamente las grasas han caído en cantidad en mi dieta diaria. Nada de azúcar añadido, pasta, pan, y he eliminado todo lo posible los procesados de cualquier tipo, por supuesto que bollería 0. Por eso me sorprende que no pueda saltar ni siquiera una comida.


----------



## 999999999 (6 Jul 2018)

1 comida en 5 días. .. ::

Pa flipar...

Pon fotos para ver lo atlético q estás


----------



## Raullucu (6 Jul 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> 1 comida en 5 días. .. ::
> 
> Pa flipar...
> 
> Pon fotos para ver lo atlético q estás



Me parece que se refiere a que ha tomado 1 comida al día durante 5 días. Habría que ver, antes de opinar, el volumen de comida en cada una de esas ingestas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> 1 comida en 5 días. .. ::
> 
> Pa flipar...
> 
> Pon fotos para ver lo atlético q estás



A ver... cinco dias seguidos con solo una comida al dia... que hay que explicarlo todo

Se sobreentendia porque era un quoteo de otro forero que comentaba lo mismo.

Y foto va a ser que no. Delgado sin pasarme, de constitucion fuerte y con trabajo muy activo.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 20:36 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> Me parece que se refiere a que ha tomado 1 comida al día durante 5 días. Habría que ver, antes de opinar, el volumen de comida en cada una de esas ingestas.



Eso lo llevo haciendo unos meses y no todas las semanas. Hay dias de dos comidas, otros de una y alguno de tres. Los findes me pongo hasta las trancas.

Resumido...como cuando quiero y la cantidad que me da la gana. No tengo ningun bajon si me salto una comida. Cuando como solo una vez es copioso, ya he puesto alguna en el hilo de comidas.

No soy esclavo ni de horarios ni de la comida y disfruto cuando como mucho, soy de buen comer.

Con esas semanas que espaciaba 20 horas las comidas el efecto medible ha sido unos 3-4 kilos menos y mas sensibilidad a la insulina (glucometro en mano). 

Venia ya de perder unos 15 kilos y con glucemias en ayunas de 100-105. Los ultimos meses con el chaval que le llevo la dieta diabetico tengo aparataje, y estoy dando en ayunas valores de 80-85. 

Para que digan que el ayuno no vale para nada juu jus.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> ¿No te mareas nunca? No consigo reducir las comidas diarias, he pasado de 5 comidas al día a comer 3 veces, y aún así llego justito a algunas.
> 
> En vacaciones he seguido entrenando pero menos días, en varios días seguidos que estuve en la playa sin actividad física intenté uno de ellos no desayunar y esperar a comer sobre las 13h, me fue imposible, a las 10h de la mañana estaba totalmente mareado y tuve que comer.



Pues si te digo que voy al gym en ayunas, ya flipas. :XX: Es que eso yo creo que ya depende de cada uno. Y de sus biorritmos.

Estás muy delgado? O eres delgado de Constitución? Quizá sea por eso, porque no tienes muchas reservas de grasa en el cuerpo. Yo el paso lo hice de forma natural, pase de hacer tres comidas en serio (con harinas y azúcares), a una fuerte paleo al mediodía. Incluso hay días que me puedo tirar perfectamente dos días sin comer porque no tengo hambre.

A ver que dicen los expertos del hilo. Mucha gente se sigue sorprendiendo y ruborizándose cuando les digo que solo hago una comida fuerte al día. Entre horas como frutos secos, platanos, agua o té, jamón y algún trozo de queso curado y poco más. Ya me he acostumbrado a esto.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:00 ----------

Cuando digo una comida fuerte, es fuerte.

Hoy por ejemplo, me he pimplado dos filetes de cerdo con dos trozos de queso curado, 8 boquerones, un vaso y medio de gazpacho tradicional, dos huevos duros, un limón, unas aceitunas y un poco de ajioli. Y de postre dos plátanos.

Hay una cosa, que haber si nos pueden explicar más los expertos del hilo. Creo que es fundamental la idea esta que es muy paleo, de “primero cazar y luego comer”. Es decir, primero hacer las actividades físicas o de cualquier tipo que tengas, y luego la recompensa. Esto tengo la intuición (sic) de que es lo más sano para nuestro cuerpo. En vez de meterle al cuerpo comidas porque si y a saco cada ciertas horas, cuando no necesita tanta.

Obviamente cuando salgo del gym con el estómago casi vacío, salgo cansao y con pocas fuerzas. Pero hasta el punto de marearme no.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (6 Jul 2018)

Alguien me puede informar de cómo quitar los michelines del abdomen, el famoso flotador??
No tomo ni azucares ni harinas y esa parte no consigo reducirla.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (6 Jul 2018)

Yo llevo un tiempo con las 5 comidas. 1 comida al día está bien si con esa comida obtienes las suficientes kcal para tu cuerpo, y según las que desgastes. Yo estoy cogiendo volumen, por lo que me interesa más comer más veces.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2018)

Sabor_a_Presunto dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo con las 5 comidas. 1 comida al día está bien si con esa comida obtienes las suficientes kcal para tu cuerpo, y según las que desgastes. Yo estoy cogiendo volumen, por lo que me interesa más comer más veces.



Entonces si, si quieres pillar volumen, tienes que “obligarte” a comer más claro. Aunque no sé si comiendo cinco veces es la mejor forma de ganar. No soy experto.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:08 ----------




Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar de cómo quitar los michelines del abdomen, el famoso flotador??
> No tomo ni azucares ni harinas y esa parte no consigo reducirla.



Cuanto tiempos llevas con la paleo?

Si llevas poco, no te obsesiones, tú cuerpo se irá equilibrando a su ritmo mientras no le metas mierda procesada.

Si llevas mucho, gym y ejercicios concentrados en esa zona supongo.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (6 Jul 2018)

Gracias, cuánto entiendes por poco tiempo o cuando es mucho tiempo? Normalmente como 2 veces al día y sin ser procesados, pero esa zona no desaparece.
Si que es verdad q lo que no he eliminado nunca son las cañas.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Gracias, cuánto entiendes por poco tiempo o cuando es mucho tiempo? Normalmente como 2 veces al día y sin ser procesados, pero esa zona no desaparece.
> Si que es verdad q lo que no he eliminado nunca son las cañas.



Un año o dos de paleo es mucho, según pienso yo. Y notas más los resultados. Menos de eso, no hay que tener prisa ni agobiarse.

La cerveza si tomas todos los días, creo que sí puede afectarte para mal.


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás muy delgado? O eres delgado de Constitución? Quizá sea por eso, porque no tienes muchas reservas de grasa en el cuerpo. Yo el paso lo hice de forma natural, pase de hacer tres comidas en serio (con harinas y azúcares), a una fuerte paleo al mediodía. Incluso hay días que me puedo tirar perfectamente dos días sin comer porque no tengo hambre.



No estoy muy delgado, en el gimnasio la máquina me dio un 15% de grasa corporal, me noto bien pero quiero bajar aunque este es otro tema. 

Me gustaría poder encontrar la manera de eliminar al menos una comida al día un día o dos a la semana. A principios de año intenté hacer un 16/8 de ayuno pero lo tuve que dejar, me mareaba. Lo ideal para mí sería hacer un 16/8 dos veces por semana.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (6 Jul 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta, entonces llevo poco, unos dos meses y las cañas son 2 días a la semana aproximadamente.


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar de cómo quitar los michelines del abdomen, el famoso flotador??
> No tomo ni azucares ni harinas y esa parte no consigo reducirla.



Yo estoy en lo mismo y solo hay una manera, perder peso total, no hay otra manera. Hace unos años hacía mucho cardio pero no había manera de perder del todo la barriga, ahora el 90% del entrenamiento es con pesas y es como más rápido pierdo peso sin perder demasiado músculo. 

Por cierto, hasta en lo de la cerveza estaba igual que tú. Estuve estancado tres meses, dejé las tres cervezas que me tomaba el domingo, no toqué nada más de la dieta y empecé a perder peso sin parar hasta ahora.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> No estoy muy delgado, en el gimnasio la máquina me dio un 15% de grasa corporal, me noto bien pero quiero bajar aunque este es otro tema.
> 
> Me gustaría poder encontrar la manera de eliminar al menos una comida al día un día o dos a la semana. A principios de año intenté hacer un 16/8 de ayuno pero lo tuve que dejar, me mareaba. Lo ideal para mí sería hacer un 16/8 dos veces por semana.



Come frutos secos entre horas por ejemplo, son muy energéticos. Bebe mucha agua también. Te digo lo que hago yo. Alguna fruta que te guste y te sacie. El té también te puede funcionar.


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Come frutos secos entre horas por ejemplo, son muy energéticos. Bebe mucha agua también. Te digo lo que hago yo. Alguna fruta que te guste y te sacie. El té también te puede funcionar.



¿Eso no rompe el ayuno?


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Gracias, cuánto entiendes por poco tiempo o cuando es mucho tiempo? Normalmente como 2 veces al día y sin ser procesados, pero esa zona no desaparece.
> Si que es verdad q lo que no he eliminado nunca son las cañas.



Pa matarte

Si no eliminas las cañas unos meses no pidas milagros. Cada caña es tu pancreas en modo turbo y trasformando en grasa abdominal.

Y paleo estricto son resultados en tres meses y definitivos en unos seis. Dependiendo cuanto peso te sobre.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:48 ----------




Futuroscuro dijo:


> No estoy muy delgado, en el gimnasio la máquina me dio un 15% de grasa corporal, me noto bien pero quiero bajar aunque este es otro tema.
> 
> Me gustaría poder encontrar la manera de eliminar al menos una comida al día un día o dos a la semana. A principios de año intenté hacer un 16/8 de ayuno pero lo tuve que dejar, me mareaba. Lo ideal para mí sería hacer un 16/8 dos veces por semana.



Te lo digo clarinete, no quieras correr antes de andar. Yo pase un par de años que solo hacia ayuno un dia al mes. Luego te vas regulando solo.

Aumenta grasas y date tiempo.

En tu caso parece claro que tienes hipoglucemias pero con un glucometro saldrias de dudas. Otra opcion es que te estas metiendo alguna azucar oculta de Dios sabe donde. Hay errores de principiante en este tema.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:50 ----------




Futuroscuro dijo:


> ¿Eso no rompe el ayuno?



Pues va ser que si...

En 20 horas lo normal es tomar liquidos y punto, cafes, tes y agua.

Que ese picoteo entre horas no pasa nada si son cosas de ese tipo pero no es ayuno.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (6 Jul 2018)

Y entonces que tomáis cuando quedáis?? El vino blanco me sienta fatal. Que tomáis vosotros, si salís??


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> ¿Eso no rompe el ayuno?



No pretendas pasar de 0 a 100.

Si quieres eliminar comidas, y viendo que sufres mareos si haces ayunos, lo mejor es ir poco a poco, y picotear algo sano entre horas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jul 2018)

Señores he pecado, acabo de volver con la parienta y el crío del Foster :ouch: me he puesto hasta las trancas de toda clase de mierda. Dos colas zero, hamburguesorra gigante con su pan, su kepchu y sus mierdas varias, platazo de patatas queso fundido y hebras de ternera, y lo única sano un guacamole que nos hacen en la propia mesa. Estoy que voy a reventar y la barriga hinchada totalmente:´( el lunes me toca ayuno de los gordos para resetear cuerpiki::::

Lo mejor de todo es que mi hijo con diez años ha cenado mejor que yo, un chuletón, el newyorker ese::


----------



## fmc (6 Jul 2018)

Bueno, el que esté libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra... yo estoy haciéndole una visita a unos chavales polacos del trabajo y ha habido que probar la calidad de la cerveza polaca... tres a 0.5l cayeron ayer más otras dos esta tarde :fiufiu:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jul 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Bueno, el que esté libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra... yo estoy haciéndole una visita a unos chavales polacos del trabajo y ha habido que probar la calidad de la cerveza polaca... tres a 0.5l cayeron ayer más otras dos esta tarde :fiufiu:



La carne es débil amigo! Esa cerveza que dices pinta muy bien!


----------



## fmc (6 Jul 2018)

La verdad es que el pan, la pasta, dulces y similares, una vez pasado el mono, se echan poco de menos.... pero cuesta trabajo renunciar a una cervecita en estas fechas

Lo peor de todo es que tengo en la despensa varios paquetes de cerveza alemana y el otro día vi que tienen caducidad próxima... queda un verano duro de alternar cervecita con ayuno y padrenuestro para expiar los pecados


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Jul 2018)

Como decís intentaré hacerlo más despacio. Cuando empecé con los ayunos me acuerdo que del mes y medio que los estuve haciendo, los viernes para ser más concretos, los dos primeros no noté nada pero después vinieron los mareos. Empezaré por uno cada dos meses, después cada mes y medio y así hasta poder hacerlos una vez por semana sin notar ningún mareo en ningún paso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Y entonces que tomáis cuando quedáis?? El vino blanco me sienta fatal. Que tomáis vosotros, si salís??



Pues bastante sencillo salvo que salgais continuamente...

Como de todo menos pan como norma general. El cafe sin azucar como siempre. Paso de los postres.

Todo esto puede parecer complicado pero no lo es. Si estas acostumbrado a comer asi, el pan lo ves como lo que es...pienso que te sienta regular. Lo miras sin ningun interes. Que algun bocata cae si no ves nada interesante en la carta, pues si, pero pueden pasar meses entre bocata y bocata.

Pasar de los postres todavia es mas facil. El sabor dulce y el azucar directamente te sientan mal. En mi caso ademas soy alergico a los lacteos. Postres sin algun tipo de lacteo complicadisimo, huyo como de la peste. Aun asi el dulce te cae como una losa al estomago. En todo el año creo que pruebo algo en navidad.

Para llegar a este punto el unico handicap es que requiere unos meses la desintoxicacion pero en mi caso ser extricto esos meses tampoco me costo mucho. Con buenos chuletones y buen jamon se pasan volando

Ademas te tiene que gustar mucho la verdura como es mi caso y llenas el plato de buena grasa, carne o pescado y verduras y vas a tope.

Si salgo pues como esta noche ha caido un litro de cerveza. En casa tiro mas de tinto o verdejo fresquito.

Mas fresco no lo puedo tener que he salido hoy, te digo lo que he cenado:
Tapas
Pimientos de padron
Huevos, patatas y chistorra
Boquerones fritos
Patatas bravas
Montadito de morcilla (con pan)
Cafe largo sin azucar y un chupito de ron.

Evidentemente no salgo todas las semanas pero aun asi en verano se sale mas.

Aun asi por experiencia el impacto de esto, con ideas claras el resto de semana, es minimo.

Un verano que bebia cerveza a diario gane unos tres kilos. Como esa era la unica excepcion a diario tampoco lo note demasiado. Aun asi empece a darle al verdejo en casa, que no tiene ningun efecto sobre el peso, y a diario ni eso, solo los findes.


----------



## vienedelejos (7 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Y entonces que tomáis cuando quedáis?? El vino blanco me sienta fatal. Que tomáis vosotros, si salís??



Entiendo que, por salir, te estás refiriendo en este caso a ir a un bar a tomar algo o, ahora en verano, la típica terraza por la tarde. Yo no voy mucho al bar pero, en las ocasiones que voy, suelo pedir agua con gas o, alguna vez, una copa de vino.

Para salidas ya más hardcore, le puedes dar tranquilamente a los licores secos (whisky, ginebra, vodka...) siempre que no los mezcles con zumos o refrescos. O solos, o con hielo, o con agua, o con soda.


----------



## Direct (7 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Entonces si, si quieres pillar volumen, tienes que “obligarte” a comer más claro. Aunque no sé si comiendo cinco veces es la mejor forma de ganar. No soy experto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:08 ----------
> 
> ...



La grasa localizada no se puede perder.

No hay secretos. Comer mejor y más deporte.


Yo hago deporte casi diario en casa ya que tengo una habitación minimamente preparada para ello.

Empecé una dieta por mi cuenta que sin saberlo era un ayuno ya que empecé la dieta haciendo una comida al dia y el resto del dia a base de te. Paso 2 meses y descubrí este hilo y es cuando empecé la paleo (no estricta).

En agosto pesaba 112kg en enero pesaba 95kg y ahora estoy en 90kg.

No pretendo bajar mucho más ya que yo en mi estado físico más optimo he estado con 87kg y de eso hace 10 años o más, asi que... Me veo muy bien.

Como digo entreno casi todo los dias en casa y un grupo muscular por dia. Entrenamiento de 1 hora máximo sin hacer nunca cardio.

Mi orden es este. 
Dia 1 pecho
Dia 2 espalda
Dia 3 brazos
Dia 4 hombros
Dia 5 piernas

Siempre sigo ese orden y el entrenamiento dia dia 1 no corresponde siempre al lunes etc... Es según mi tiempo me lo permite.

Hay semanas que entreno solo 2 dias y hay otras que entreno 6...

La grasa de la barriga aun la tengo no mucha pero va bajando poco a poco, el resto del cuerpo lo tengo perfecto sin ser un bodybuilder.

Ahora mismo llevo 2 meses con 18/6 y perfecto. Llego a la hora de comer sin casi hambre. 

Cuando empecé la paleo lo que más me impacto es lo fácil que es hacerla. Todo lo que como jamás pensé que podría ser una dieta y por eso me gusta.

Si voy de almuerzo con los colegas al bar todos se piden un bocata con cervezas cafes con azucar y coñac...
Yo con un plato combinado con 2 huevos un trozo de carne y unas verduras, sin pan, y aun le meto aceite de oliva por encima. cafe solo sin azucar y de beber agua...

Pero luego escuchas los comentarios cuando el camarero te trae tu plato lleno de comida y resulta que el gordo soy yo... Me rio. Jejeje

Estuve haciendo el ayuno 24h un día a la semana este invierno normalmente era sábado desde la comida hasta la comida del domingo aprovechando que mi mujer trabajaba en ese horario y estaba solo en casa. Me fue más bien de lo esperado
Incluso llegué a entrenar esos días y sin problemas. Dejé de hacer el 24h porqué porque mi mujer está de baja y es casi imposible compaginar horarios y por eso estoy en 18/6 que me va bien de momento.

También decir que ahora en verano he bajado la intensidad del entrenamiento y creo que eso es lo que me permite el 18/6.

Básicamente lo que no como es un resumen de lo que se dice aquí en este hilo.

Azúcares añadidos. Harinas. Pasta. Procesados. Ultracongelados. Congelados etc..

El arroz sigo comiendo como 1 vez por semana en la paella de los domingos. Pan es muy raro que coma... Mi mujer lo come y algunas veces lo veo en la mesa y tengo que pillar un poco (2 dedos maximo) para refregar el plato.

Como este tipo y en este orden de cantidad de más a menos.

Verduras y huevos.
Carne y pescado.
Frutas y frutos secos.

Y de beber agua. Solo agua.

Uso mantequilla avive y aceite de coco. Sal y especias varias.

Solo comiendo esto se pierde peso si o si y para nada parece una dieta típica que abandonas a las 2 semanas.


----------



## Max Aub (7 Jul 2018)

Pretender estar demasiado sano es simplemente insolidario y fascista. Tendriais que dejar de pensar tanto en vuestra salud y ser mas tolerantes con el sufrimiento de los demas.En Africa se pasa mucha hambre y vosotros aqui comiendo chuletones. Fascistas!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Jul 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Pretender estar demasiado sano es simplemente insolidario y fascista. Tendriais que dejar de pensar tanto en vuestra salud y ser mas tolerantes con el sufrimiento de los demas.En Africa se pasa mucha hambre y vosotros aqui comiendo chuletones. Fascistas!



ya ni te sale el troleo de lo evidente del asunto xddddd, grande jejeje


----------



## vienedelejos (7 Jul 2018)

Por cierto, tinto de verano sin gaseosa (trufada de edulcorantes): garrafa de vino joven de cooperativa o sindicato, agua con gas, rodaja de limón y a disfrutar.

Yo el vino sólo lo tomo en fines de semana, festivos y eventos sociales. Pero en vacaciones de verano, en la playa, el tinto de verano que acabo de describir lo bebo a diario para acompañar las comidas y tan ricamente.

Aunque debo decir que debe ser algo gradual. Si pasas de tomar tinto de verano con gaseosa a, al día siguiente, tomarlo con agua carbonatada, probablemente de entrada no te guste. Es algo para empezar a beber cuando ya estás desenganchado completamente del azúcar. Con la ginebra con agua con gas me pasó lo mismo: ahora me está estupenda, pero la 1a vez que la probé, que hacía muy poco que estaba comiendo como se indica en este hilo,no me acabó de convencer.

Para mezclar con vino o ginebra, o con otros licores, no recomiendo las aguas carbonatadas con mucho gusto a sales y minerales, como el Vichy o la San Narciso, por ejemplo. Estas yo las consumo solas y muy bien. Pero para las mezclas recomiendo aguas con sabor más neutro como la San Pellegrino o la Perrier.


----------



## McNulty (7 Jul 2018)

Direct dijo:


> La grasa localizada no se puede perder.
> 
> No hay secretos. Comer mejor y más deporte.
> 
> ...



Yo voy al gym en semiayunas 3 veces por semana, hago 30min de bici y 30 de musculación. En casa se me hace imposible hacer ejercicio físico. :XX:
Es que creo que la paleo no es una dieta en sí, realmente es como se debe de comer y tratar al cuerpo, como han comido todos nuestros antepasados. La paleo no restringe ningún alimento, solo restringue los procesados que no son naturales. Alguno dirá que son alimentos también, pero esto es otra discusión.

Yo el gran problema que tengo para hacer paleo estricto, es que nunca me han gustado las verduras. Ahora ''me obligo'' a tomarme con cada comida uno o dos vasos de gazpacho. Es la única forma de no sufrir comiendo verduras. También he de decir, que dejar azúcar y harinas haces que veas la verdura de forma muy diferente. Cuando profundice más, me haré purés de verduras y/o batidos para variar del gazpacho. Lo que es comerme una planta o una hortaliza a palo seco, no me va nada. :XX:

Lo de los congelados no lo entiendo. En que afecta que congeles unos boquerones o una merluza en el frigo unos días?
Ya sé que lo ideal es comer comida fresca, pero hoy día si vives en una ciudad y compras en supermercados, se hace bastante utópico eso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2018)

Claro que es mejor todo fresco pero no hay ningun problema con los congelados.

Prueba una simple coliflor o brocoli con ajioli casero y es todo un manjar.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (7 Jul 2018)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Entiendo que, por salir, te estás refiriendo en este caso a ir a un bar a tomar algo o, ahora en verano, la típica terraza por la tarde. Yo no voy mucho al bar pero, en las ocasiones que voy, suelo pedir agua con gas o, alguna vez, una copa de vino.
> 
> Para salidas ya más hardcore, le puedes dar tranquilamente a los licores secos (whisky, ginebra, vodka...) siempre que no los mezcles con zumos o refrescos. O solos, o con hielo, o con agua, o con soda.



Si, claro.
Me refería a que bebéis?? Ahora q es verano, que quedas en la terracita pues como que no se que pedir???
El vino blanco me sienta fatal, siempre he tomado cervezas o sino cocacola cero, pero ya he leído que no son nada recomendables y agua no me apetece nada beber!!!

---------- Post added 07-jul-2018 at 19:23 ----------

Cuando hablan de congelados, entiendo que hablan de procesados congelados, como San Jacobos, Croquetas y demás mierda congeladas listas para freír.


----------



## Elkin (7 Jul 2018)

Joachim dijo:


> Pan. Pasta.
> 
> 
> Menudo hijo de puta estas hecho.
> ...





Madre de dios!!! En los catres de los sucios hospitales están los zampapanes y zampapastas bien refinados en azúcares de toda índole.

Podría recomendar beber un litro diario de zumo de naranja envasado, que la fruta es muy sana. O comerse un naranjero entero en un dia. :XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Si, claro.
> Me refería a que bebéis?? Ahora q es verano, que quedas en la terracita pues como que no se que pedir???
> El vino blanco me sienta fatal, siempre he tomado cervezas o sino cocacola cero, pero ya he leído que no son nada recomendables y agua no me apetece nada beber!!!
> 
> ...



Pues el vino blanco asi en general no me gusta, pero dame un Albariño, incluso algun verdejo fresquito y me apunto.

Otro conforero ha dado una buena opcion vino (blanco o tinto) y agua con gas, eso no es mas que el vino con sifon de toda la vida. Le echas buenos trozos de limon y tiene que estar buenisimo y sin mierdas añadidas.

Las otras opciones veraniegas son cafe o Te con hielo. Horchata si la encuentras natural sin azucar (en Valencia es comun).


----------



## fmc (7 Jul 2018)

Precisamente esta tarde he venido escuchando en el coche un podcast de Fasting Talk en el que comentaban el tema del vino. Tinto con moderación sin problema, los blancos prestando atención al contenido de azúcar, mejor cuando más seco. Las bebidas de alta graduación también sin problemas, siempre que no se acompañen de refrescos, como comentaban unos mensajes más atrás.

En cualquier caso, volvemos a lo mismo que con la glucosa vs fructosa... el alcohol no sube el azúcar en sangre, pero castiga el hígado...


----------



## Redditch (7 Jul 2018)

y el mosto?


----------



## fmc (7 Jul 2018)

Redditch dijo:


> y el mosto?



Mosto se le llama a muchas cosas, pero en general es un vino que solo ha empezado a fermentar... digamos que algo intermedio entre un zumo y un vino, con lo que tendrá su buen porcentaje de azúcar


----------



## McNulty (7 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues el vino blanco asi en general no me gusta, pero dame un Albariño, incluso algun verdejo fresquito y me apunto.
> 
> Otro conforero ha dado una buena opcion vino (blanco o tinto) y agua con gas, eso no es mas que el vino con sifon de toda la vida. Le echas buenos trozos de limon y tiene que estar buenisimo y sin mierdas añadidas.
> 
> Las otras opciones veraniegas son cafe o Te con hielo. Horchata si la encuentras natural sin azucar (en Valencia es comun).



En Valencia en ningún super venden Horchata sin azúcar. Ya lo he comprobado. Todas con azúcares para acentuar el sabor. Te tienes que ir a tiendas artesanales. O hacértela tú mismo. Es un coñazo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Jul 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> En Valencia en ningún super venden Horchata sin azúcar. Ya lo he comprobado. Todas con azúcares para acentuar el sabor. Te tienes que ir a tiendas artesanales. O hacértela tú mismo. Es un coñazo.



Claro, como la conforera preguntaba opciones al salir, en las horchaterias de toda la vida tienen. Incluso en esos puestos callejeros que ponen en el centro la venden.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2018 at 21:29 ----------




fmc dijo:


> Precisamente esta tarde he venido escuchando en el coche un podcast de Fasting Talk en el que comentaban el tema del vino. Tinto con moderación sin problema, los blancos prestando atención al contenido de azúcar, mejor cuando más seco. Las bebidas de alta graduación también sin problemas, siempre que no se acompañen de refrescos, como comentaban unos mensajes más atrás.
> 
> En cualquier caso, volvemos a lo mismo que con la glucosa vs fructosa... el alcohol no sube el azúcar en sangre, pero castiga el hígado...



Claro pero no se trata de meterse una botella al dia. Si sales de vez en cuando o el aperitivo del fin de semana. A diario bebo agua, cafes y Te.

En el hambito de lo social nadie tiene problema ni se va a cargar el higado. Eso ya estariamos hablando de adicciones y habitos nefastos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Jul 2018)

Festival del humor. Entiendo que es una troleada.



Max Aub dijo:


> El gran Julio Basulto, baluarte de la nutrición meditarranea y viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza os habla acerca del poco conocido consumo de vegetales durante esa época tan oscura y sometida a clichés como es el Paleolítico:
> 
> Cuando, al elaborar el índice de Más vegetales, menos animales, decidimos abrir el libro con un capítulo sobre lo que hemos comido, lo hicimos pensando en la importancia que tiene en nuestra sociedad la percepción de nuestro pasado para proponer pautas alimentarias en nuestro presente. Parece que cualquier propuesta, del ámbito que sea, que cuente con un pasado al que hacer referencia, goza de una mayor legitimidad o credibilidad
> 
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jul 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Festival del humor. Entiendo que es una troleada.



La trolleada principal esta en lo de 'la viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza' en un individuo cuerpoescombro y calvo.

Este tipo escribe en periodicos de tirada nacional defendiendo posturas oficialistos, lo de siempre, bajo en grasas, contar calorias...en fin.


----------



## 999999999 (8 Jul 2018)

Julio Basaulto, un cuerpoescombrer, "viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza"...??? ::


----------



## MAUSER (8 Jul 2018)

A mi madre le dan mareos y vértigos y el medico no hace mas que empastillarla y los mareos no se le van. Ayer estuve varias horas intentando convencerla de que no comiera pan, ni harinas en una semana a ver como se siente. Hoy la he llamado y he visto que no me ha hecho ni caso y además dice que es una tontería, me ha defraudado, mejor tomar pastillas que no la curan y que la matan, que hacerle caso a su hijo.


----------



## Otto Fenix (9 Jul 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> A mi madre le dan mareos y vértigos y el medico no hace mas que empastillarla y los mareos no se le van. Ayer estuve varias horas intentando convencerla de que no comiera pan, ni harinas en una semana a ver como se siente. Hoy la he llamado y he visto que no me ha hecho ni caso y además dice que es una tontería, me ha defraudado, mejor tomar pastillas que no la curan y que la matan, que hacerle caso a su hijo.



Efectos secundarios de muchas de las pastillitas son los mareos. La de la tension es una de ellas. La del colesterol otra. Leete los prospectos y veras que risa.


----------



## maxmin (9 Jul 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Efectos secundarios de muchas de las pastillitas son los mareos. La de la tension es una de ellas.



Las de la tensión pueden provocar hipotensión postural, por lo tanto mareos varios.
Cambiarlas progresivamente por magnesio es una opción. 
La info la encontre en metabolismotv.com, y me ha funcionado en dos familiares.


----------



## autoestopista (9 Jul 2018)

Direct dijo:


> La grasa localizada no se puede perder.
> 
> No hay secretos. Comer mejor y más deporte.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué omites de tu dieta los cereales integrales, semillas y germinados?


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jul 2018)

autoestopista dijo:


> ¿Por qué omites de tu dieta los cereales integrales, semillas y germinados?



Algun beneficio nutrional del pan integral que no proporciones las verduras?

Que integral?

Hablar de semillas es no decir nada, te valen los frutos secos?

Especifique que germinados.


----------



## Direct (9 Jul 2018)

autoestopista dijo:


> ¿Por qué omites de tu dieta los cereales integrales, semillas y germinados?



Semillas si las tomo.
Quinoa tambien.

Cereales apenas.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Jul 2018)

Duda para Karlos Smith y McNulty. Os he leído varias veces sobre el ajioli. ¿Podríais compartir la receta?

Gracias.


----------



## Clavisto (10 Jul 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Duda para Karlos Smith y McNulty. Os he leído varias veces sobre el ajioli. ¿Podríais compartir la receta?
> 
> Gracias.



El alioli debe hacerse con aceite de girasol; como se te ocurra hacerlo con oliva no podrás con él de lo fuerte que te estará.

Ajo, aceite, sal, huevo y un poco de zumo de limón. Cueces unas patatas, las dejas enfriar y después las rebozas con el alioli. Espolvorea perejil picado y ya está. Te aguantarán bien tres días en el frigorífico.

Bocado de cardenal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> El alioli debe hacerse con aceite de girasol; como se te ocurra hacerlo con oliva no podrás con él de lo fuerte que te estará.
> 
> Ajo, aceite, sal, huevo y un poco de zumo de limón. Cueces unas patatas, las dejas enfriar y después las rebozas con el alioli. Espolvorea perejil picado y ya está. Te aguantarán bien tres días en el frigorífico.
> 
> Bocado de cardenal.



Vade retro satanas

A ver lo de fuerte es como todo...segun paladares.

Aqui si hacemos ajioli a menudo no es para meternos aceites de semillas. No es peor del mundo pero esta a millas de distancia de un buen aceite de oliva virgen extra.

Para paladares delicados puede buscar un arbequina que es muy suave. En mi caso cuanto mas fuerte mejor.

Pd. Te acostumbras al de aove y el de girasol no sabe a nada


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Duda para Karlos Smith y McNulty. Os he leído varias veces sobre el ajioli. ¿Podríais compartir la receta?
> 
> Gracias.



Vamos a detallar el proceso de sobra conocido.

Estamos hablando de ajioli que no es lo mismo que alioli (entramos en guerra con los valencianos).

Ingredientes y cacharros encima de la mesa.
- Batidora y vaso.
- Un huevo campero.
- Medio limon
- Colador
- Botella de aceite de oliva virgen.
- Sal
- Dos dientes de ajo.

Procedimiento:

Se echa al vaso todo junto: huevo, ajos, pellizquito sal, y limon (colador para evitar semillas).

IMPORTANTE batir muy bien hasta que haga espuma.

Mano derecha batidora, mano izda aceite.

Se bate energicamente mientras se echa el aceite lentamente hilo de aceite y batidora todo el rato. Si se echa aceite de golpe juegas al azar para que se corte.

Se para cuando se hace duro que levantas el vaso y el ajioli.

Tiempo de elaboracion 5 min.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La trolleada principal esta en lo de 'la viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza' en un individuo cuerpoescombro y calvo.
> 
> Este tipo escribe en periodicos de tirada nacional defendiendo posturas oficialistos, lo de siempre, bajo en grasas, contar calorias...en fin.





999999999 dijo:


> Julio Basaulto, un cuerpoescombrer, "viva estampa de la salud y fortaleza"...??? ::



Si si, en Twitter me tiene bloqueado porque un dia dije que el vino tinto es saludable ::


----------



## Panko21 (11 Jul 2018)

Mi mujer lo hace con leche y aceite


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos a detallar el proceso de sobra conocido.
> 
> Estamos hablando de ajioli que no es lo mismo que alioli (entramos en guerra con los valencianos).



Alioli es alioli, no lo traduzcas. Y sí, soy de la terreta! Decir ajioli es pecado mortal, como intentar traducir horchata.:no:


----------



## Futuroscuro (11 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Alioli es alioli, no lo traduzcas. Y sí, soy de la terreta! Decir ajioli es pecado mortal, como intentar traducir horchata.:no:



Allioli, no alioli.


----------



## bizarre (11 Jul 2018)

Pues a mí me gusta con aceite de oliva, fuerte o suave, del que tenga en casa


----------



## popol (11 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos a detallar el proceso de sobra conocido.
> 
> Estamos hablando de ajioli que no es lo mismo que alioli (entramos en guerra con los valencianos).
> 
> ...




Saludos, llevo tiempo leyendo este hilo.

Sólo una puntualización. Para que no se corte aún echando todo el aceite de golpe lo que hay que hacer es empezar a batir desde el fondo del vaso unos segundos e ir levantando la batidora poco a poco hasta que coja la consistencia, y de ahí ya si lo quieres más "espumoso" entonces sólo es seguir batiendo arriba y abajo para que coja aire.

Mi medida es un vaso de aceite por cada huevo. Peroo yo uso aceite de girasol, nuestro aceite de oliva es demasiado potente.


----------



## fmc (11 Jul 2018)

Para los puristas de la gramática, el alioli es otra cosa... lo que hacéis vosotros con huevos no es más que una mayonesa con ajo 
http://dle.rae.es/?id=1sXT2vW


> alioli
> Del cat. allioli, vulg. alioli.
> 1. m. Salsa hecha de ajos machacados y aceite.




PD: Perdón por tocar narices, pero estoy en mi quinto día de ayuno y me apetece hacerlo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jul 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Allioli, no alioli.



En catalán sí, allioli, pero su acepción universal, también para el castellano, es alioli, que deviene de la catalana allioli, por eso le digo al forero, que no sé si es de Madrid o Albacete, que no utilice ajioli, su nombre es alioli también en castellano.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Jul 2018)

Dos rodajitas de atún fresco en el mercado 13,48€. *A 38,50€ el KG*. ¿Quién decía que comprar en el mercado era más barato? ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Alioli es alioli, no lo traduzcas. Y sí, soy de la terreta! Decir ajioli es pecado mortal, como intentar traducir horchata.:no:



Ya entro un valenciano al trapo

He de hacerte saber que hay tierras mas al sur de Alicante donde no se habla valenciano y existe el ajioli.

Y es mas, NUNCA se ha hecho solo con ajo y aceite.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2018 at 20:11 ----------




popol dijo:


> Saludos, llevo tiempo leyendo este hilo.
> 
> Sólo una puntualización. Para que no se corte aún echando todo el aceite de golpe lo que hay que hacer es empezar a batir desde el fondo del vaso unos segundos e ir levantando la batidora poco a poco hasta que coja la consistencia, y de ahí ya si lo quieres más "espumoso" entonces sólo es seguir batiendo arriba y abajo para que coja aire.
> 
> Mi medida es un vaso de aceite por cada huevo. Peroo yo uso aceite de girasol, nuestro aceite de oliva es demasiado potente.



Yo solo lo doy como consejo, por supuesto que se puede echar todo de golpe pero es como lanzar un dado, por mucho que le tengas cogida la medida.

Hay factores como tipo de aceite o temperatura que impepinablemente acabara n veces cortadose el ajioli.

Lo de echarlo poco a poco te digo que funciona para dejarlo en su punto y jamas se me ha cortado. Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo.

Pd. Si nos ponemos puristas su nombre seria ajo murciano, pero en amplias regiones de murcia y albacete se acorta coloquialmente como 'ajioli'.


----------



## boogie boom (11 Jul 2018)

Yo soy de Madrid y siempre lo conocí como alioli. Y el original es ajo y aceite, aunque se le puede añadir huevo para crear una mayonesa. 

Alioli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## silverwindow (12 Jul 2018)

Son proteínas, ok. Pero no todo vale. Si te comes un chuletón, repleto de proteínas, te sentirás satisfecho, pero también consumirás muchas calorías. Un bistec grueso puede contener nada menos que 1.000. Y, amigo, ten clara una cosa: estas calorías sobrantes que ingieras, por mucho que provengan de proteínas, se convertirán en grasa si no las gastas o quemas.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Son proteínas, ok. Pero no todo vale. Si te comes un chuletón, repleto de proteínas, te sentirás satisfecho, pero también consumirás muchas calorías. Un bistec grueso puede contener nada menos que 1.000. Y, amigo, ten clara una cosa: estas calorías sobrantes que ingieras, por mucho que provengan de proteínas, se convertirán en grasa si no las gastas o quemas.



El tema es comer alimentos que sacien para no tener la sensación de hambre perpetua. De ahí el ayuno intermitente, porque controlas muchísimo más. 

No todas las calorías son iguales. Un filetaco y una ensaladaca son suficientes para casi echar el día. Algún fruto seco, una manzanita y ya estás listo.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Son proteínas, ok. Pero no todo vale. Si te comes un chuletón, repleto de proteínas, te sentirás satisfecho, pero también consumirás muchas calorías. Un bistec grueso puede contener nada menos que 1.000. Y, amigo, ten clara una cosa: estas calorías sobrantes que ingieras, por mucho que provengan de proteínas, se convertirán en grasa si no las gastas o quemas.



Explica por favor como el sobrante de un bistec se tranforma en grasa corporal.
Luego explicas lo mismo siendo el sobrante un aguacate, una cocacola y unas chirlas.

Lo explicas desde el punto de vista bioquimico. 
Gracias


----------



## javigz (12 Jul 2018)

Yo hice esta dieta durante varios meses. Los dos primeros para perder un poco de grasa y definir, y los 3 ultimos ya para mantenerme. Nunca antes había pasado tanta hambre. Este tipo de dietas, bajas en carbos, las veo una tortura para deportistas. Yo hago pesas y running, y si quiero mantenerme debo contar calorias, ya que si como hasta saciarme subo de peso al no sentirme saciado con las grasas. A mi cosas como cacahuetes de brasil, mayonesa, bacon, aceites... no me sacian. Al contrario, me resultan aditivos. Al terminar sigo con hambre y quiero comer hasta terminar todo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Jul 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Explica por favor como el sobrante de un bistec se tranforma en grasa corporal.
> Luego explicas lo mismo siendo el sobrante un aguacate, una cocacola y unas chirlas.
> 
> Lo explicas desde el punto de vista bioquimico.
> Gracias



Existen vías metabólicas para convertir la proteína en glucosa, pero la gente no entiende una cosa. Esas vías metabólicas las controla el sistema endocrino. Te puedes meter entre pecho y espalda un kilo de chuletón que eso no va a suponer un aumento de la glucemia en sangre inmediato, como si ocurre con los hidratos de carbono.

Ya se ha explicado hasta la saciedad que solo aumenta la glucemia el hidrato, y especialmente el refinado. Si te metes 500 gr de pizza la cantidad de azúcar INMEDIATA que llega a sangre solo hay una forma de quitarla de la circulación. Pancreas a toda mecha y mucha insulina que si, te dara energía rápida, pero la cantidad sobrante la convierte en grasa corporal... asi de simple.

Con los otros macros no ocurre nada de eso. Los ingieres y el sistema endocrino los usa o los excreta, pero no son AUTOMATICAMENTE almacenados como grasa. No hay un aumento inmediato de glucosa en sangre y almacenamiento con las grasas pero es que tampoco con la proteína. La única proteína que produce este efecto es la de la leche que al ser bebida se metaboliza muy rápida, provocando el pico de insulina de la lactosa y posteriormente otro de la proteína de la leche. El resto de proteínas se metabolizan muy lentamente y se usan para muchas cosas (p.e. mantenimiento de masa muscular).


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Jul 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Yo soy de Madrid y siempre lo conocí como alioli. Y el original es ajo y aceite, aunque se le puede añadir huevo para crear una mayonesa.
> 
> Alioli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Eso es lo que estaba yo buscando, alioli pero sin huevo. Voy a intentar hacerlo, a ver que sale....


----------



## boogie boom (12 Jul 2018)

javigz dijo:


> Yo hice esta dieta durante varios meses. Los dos primeros para perder un poco de grasa y definir, y los 3 ultimos ya para mantenerme. Nunca antes había pasado tanta hambre. Este tipo de dietas, bajas en carbos, las veo una tortura para deportistas. Yo hago pesas y running, y si quiero mantenerme debo contar calorias, ya que si como hasta saciarme subo de peso al no sentirme saciado con las grasas. A mi cosas como cacahuetes de brasil, mayonesa, bacon, aceites... no me sacian. Al contrario, me resultan aditivos. Al terminar sigo con hambre y quiero comer hasta terminar todo.



No me lo creo. O no has hecho "esta dieta" bien o mientes. Y para deportistas si le das mucho sobre todo a correr ("running" si quieres madre mía) no viene mal complementar con fruta y algunos tubérculos, sobre todo antes del entrenamiento.

Si tienes hambre es porque no te has llegado a adaptar, lo que significa que lo has hecho mal y ni siquiera sabes el porqué. Leete otra vez el hilo majete.


----------



## Max Aub (12 Jul 2018)

Hay algun paleodietero que se haya hecho analizar como tiene las arterias despies de toda esa grasaza saturada? Lo mismo os estallan de tanto colesterol y luego os poneis a comer ensaladas y frutas como locos.Pero recordad, ya puede ser tarde. Con la salud no se juega y lo mas sano es comer equilibrado y mediterraneo con abundancia ds cereales, pan, patatas y legumbres como base alimenticia.Es muy sencillo, y ademas, como dice Julio Basulto,eminencia en nutricion, justo y necesario.

Go vegie!

Fuck Franco!


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Jul 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Hay algun paleodietero que se haya hecho analizar como tiene las arterias despies de toda esa grasaza saturada? Lo mismo os estallan de tanto colesterol y luego os poneis a comer ensaladas y frutas como locos.Pero recordad, ya puede ser tarde. Con la salud no se juega y lo mas sano es comer equilibrado y mediterraneo con abundancia ds cereales, pan, patatas y legumbres como base alimenticia.Es muy sencillo, y ademas, como dice Julio Basulto,eminencia en nutricion, justo y necesario.
> 
> Go vegie!
> 
> Fuck Franco!



Tenemos las analiticas perfectas. Aqui han colgado muchas.

Alguna pregunta mas?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tenemos las analiticas perfectas. Aqui han colgado muchas.
> 
> Alguna pregunta mas?



No le des de comer al troll. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un troll facha que con su personaje quiere unir vegetariano o vegano a progre de izquierdas y que lo odiemos por eso. Ni puto caso.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jul 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Explica por favor como el sobrante de un bistec se tranforma en grasa corporal.
> Luego explicas lo mismo siendo el sobrante un aguacate, una cocacola y unas chirlas.
> 
> Lo explicas desde el punto de vista bioquimico.
> Gracias




El mejor experimento un mismo.

*Haciendo paleo*,comete 3 hamburgesas en vez de una, engordaras si o si.
Comete un chuleton de 1KG en vez de una de 300 gr. Engordaras SI o SI.

O donde te cees que van las 1100 calorias de un chuleton si te pasas un dia tumbado? chin-pun y se evaporan?

Porsupuesto sin azucares ni refinados varios. Sin entrar en semiayunos y ahceindo el mismo ejercicio.

Porsupuesto que*si te pasas de mucho en la ingesta de calorias*,vas a engordar, por mucho paleo que hagas, auque sean practicamente todo proteina y grasa.

Milagros en Lourdes.


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Jul 2018)

Para los que buscan pruebas analíticas:

Shocking CAROTID ARTERY Exam, 5 Yrs KETO | Am I DYIN, Doc? | Carnivore Diet LABS pt 2 - YouTube

5 años de dieta cetogenica alta en grasas y unos buenos meses de dieta carnivora.
Arterias limpias, no digo que sea el camino a seguir pero tan malo no debe ser...


----------



## Rauxa (13 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El mejor experimento un mismo.
> 
> *Haciendo paleo*,comete 3 hamburgesas en vez de una, engordaras si o si.
> Comete un chuleton de 1KG en vez de una de 300 gr. Engordaras SI o SI.
> ...



A dónde va ese plus? Pues a varios sitios:
- producción de calor
- mejoras cognitivas
- mejor rendimiento pulmonar
- mejor rendimiento cardiaco
- mas musculo y hueso
- mejora sistema endocrinos, digestivos, excretores
- produccion de grasa

O sea, se va al metabolismo basal (90%). El otro 10, es metabolismo de trabajo.

Y para q haya acumulacion de grasa tiene q haver mucha presencia de insulina. 
Con la prote se sube la insulina de forma pausada y prolongada en el tiempo, pero como va mezclada siempre con grasa la cosa se atenua.
La grasa no libera insulina sino glucagon q se encarga de quemar energia a traves de nuestra grasa.
Es literalmente IMPOSIBLE engordar comiendo grasa. Ni protes naturales. No veras gordos x comer aguacates, mantequilla o aceite de coco. Y si por comer pan y macarrones q eso dispara insulina como si no hubiera un mañana.
El entorno metabolico impide q aunque te comas 10 aguacates, eso, se convierta en grasa. Ningun proceso bioquimico lo avala.
Lo demas, bla bla bla


----------



## chusemaria1970 (13 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tenemos las analiticas perfectas. Aqui han colgado muchas.
> 
> Alguna pregunta mas?



Esas analíticas no valen para mucho. La que vale es la del scanner que te mira el calcio en las arterias. Más de uno igual se llevaba una sorpresa. 

Enviado desde mi TA-1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Jul 2018)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Esas analíticas no valen para mucho. La que vale es la del scanner que te mira el calcio en las arterias. Más de uno igual se llevaba una sorpresa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1021 mediante Tapatalk



El del video de arriba parece que no se la ha llevado y tal...


----------



## semper paratus (13 Jul 2018)

He eliminado todo tipo de azúcar, leche y harinas de mi dieta desde hace una semana.

Principalmente me estoy alimentando de pollo, pavo y ternera guisados con verduras, ensaladas, aguacate, mayonesa casera, huevos, jamón serrano, salmón, y conservas de anchoas y boquerones en aceite.

Ahora mismo, estoy ayunando 24 horas; ligero malestar, y meo muchísimo.


No es la primera vez que sigo este tipo de alimentación, ni que hago ayunos intermitentes; pero llevaba tiempo sin hacerlo y he subido bastante peso en un año (cosa de 10 kilos, a base de comer mucho sin privarme de nada y hacer pesas).


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Jul 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A dónde va ese plus? Pues a varios sitios:
> - producción de calor
> - mejoras cognitivas
> - mejor rendimiento pulmonar
> ...



Pues despues de mas de mil paginas de hilo aun hay quien no lo entiende o que intenta que no se pueda enterder, siempre queda la duda.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------




chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Esas analíticas no valen para mucho. La que vale es la del scanner que te mira el calcio en las arterias. Más de uno igual se llevaba una sorpresa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi TA-1021 mediante Tapatalk



Calcio en las arterias...:XX:

No ha mejor prueba que dejar de comer mierda procesada y mejorar, a saber:
- Tension
- Niveles de azucar en sangre.
- Menos pulsaciones.
- Menos problemas de alergias.
- Desaparecen los dolores articulares.
- Pierdes un porron de kilos.
- Podria seguir pero me da pereza.::

Pd. queremos trolls de mejor calidad

---------- Post added 13-jul-2018 at 18:37 ----------




semper paratus dijo:


> He eliminado todo tipo de azúcar, leche y harinas de mi dieta desde hace una semana.
> 
> Principalmente me estoy alimentando de pollo, pavo y ternera guisados con verduras, ensaladas, aguacate, mayonesa casera, huevos, jamón serrano, salmón, y conservas de anchoas y boquerones en aceite.
> 
> ...



Ya por afinar un poco la cosa esperate un mesecito comiendo limpio para empezar a ayunar. Esto no es una dieta deprisa y corriendo, es aprender a comer para toda la vida.

Y ya afinando un poco mas meter mas verdura en los platos, solo con la ensalada no vale.

Lo de mear como un cosaco, es normal, la primera semana evacuas toda la inflamacion en forma de agua que te sobra. La retencion de liquidos es una defensa que tiene el organismo para regular el ph y que no se vaya demasiado a acido. La elevacion de la acidez de los fluidos la provocan los refinados, y sin este mecanismo nos quemariamos por dentro por todo este acido resultante de la mala alimentacion. Yo tengo analiticas de orina que corroboran este punto cuando comia como un necio. Fui porque literalmente cada vez que meaba era fuego.

Lo de que te dejes llevar por una tormenta de hidratos y cojas peso como si no hubiese mañana deberia de hacer pensar a mas de uno


----------



## semper paratus (13 Jul 2018)

El pollo, el pavo y la ternera los guiso con verduras variadas: pimientos rojos y verdes, cebolla, ajo, ajetes, cebolletas, zanahorias...

Empecé a comer así hace unos años, pero no tenía tiempo ni para comprar ni para cocinar como Dios manda. Después, simplemente, seguí la inercia.


Sin embargo, en otras ocasiones no había notado tanto lo de la orina como esta vez, me ha sorprendido.

Este ayuno ha sido toma de contacto: después de romperlo, esperaré una temporada antes de volver a ayunar.


----------



## fmc (14 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues despues de mas de mil paginas de hilo aun hay quien no lo entiende o que intenta que no se pueda enterder, siempre queda la duda.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jul-2018 at 18:30 ----------
> 
> ...



+1

Yo, a pesar de ya estar comiendo bastante bajo en carbohidratos, beber bastante agua y suplementar sal, he perdido casi 6 Kg en una semana de ayuno y la mayor parte es deshidratación. Ahora seguro que al menos 3.5-4Kg vuelven al rehidratar. Es un punto muy importante a la hora de hacer ayuno.

Por cierto, el ayuno ha sido fácil, lo complicado es ahora comer lo suficiente ::


----------



## fmc (14 Jul 2018)

OtroYo dijo:


> No es exactamente asi. Por cada gramo de CH hacen falta 4gramos de agua para crear glucogeno que cuando se oxida, ese agua se excreta ya que al no ingerir CHs no se utiliza totalmente más que para funciones de hidratación habitual.
> 
> Inflamación? Defensa del organismo? No tenéis ni idea de lo que habláis. Almacenamiento de energía, sin más.
> 
> Una vez vaciado de glucogeno comienza la cetogenesis.



Si y no. Llevas razón en que el glucógeno almacena agua, pero los carbohidratos inflaman el cuerpo entero. Externamente se nota en todo el cuerpo: cara, brazos, piernas, etc. Por ejemplo, una de las primeras consecuencias del cambio de dieta fue que me tuve que cambiar el anillo de dedo porque directamente se me caía... ya me dirás cuánto glucógeno se puede almacenar en un dedo...


----------



## piru (14 Jul 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Si y no. Llevas razón en que el glucógeno almacena agua, pero los carbohidratos inflaman el cuerpo entero. Externamente se nota en todo el cuerpo: cara, brazos, piernas, etc. Por ejemplo, una de las primeras consecuencias del cambio de dieta fue que me tuve que cambiar el anillo de dedo porque directamente se me caía... ya me dirás cuánto glucógeno se puede almacenar en un dedo...



A mi parienta le pasó lo mismo. Se pudo volver a poner anillos que había dejado de utilizar, y sólo perdió 2kg en peso.


----------



## semper paratus (14 Jul 2018)

Últimamente leo a gente desaconsejando las nueces en dietas tipo "paleo".

¿Alguien sabría decirme el motivo?

Son una merienda muy socorrida (unas cuantas nueces sacian mucho, te llevas un abridor o a unas malas con la navaja, si no te las comes no se ponen malas...).


----------



## MAUSER (14 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Últimamente leo a gente desaconsejando las nueces en dietas tipo "paleo".
> 
> ¿Alguien sabría decirme el motivo?
> 
> Son una merienda muy socorrida (unas cuantas nueces sacian mucho, te llevas un abridor o a unas malas con la navaja, si no te las comes no se ponen malas...).




Debe ser porque llevan mucho Omega 6. Yo antes comía mogollón, ahora ni las pruebo.


----------



## semper paratus (14 Jul 2018)

Comiendo huevos de "gallinas felices" y pescado azul, deberíamos poder compensar, ¿no?

Es que no me veo llevándome al trabajo un tupper con salmón ahumado. ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Comiendo huevos de "gallinas felices" y pescado azul, deberíamos poder compensar, ¿no?
> 
> Es que no me veo llevándome al trabajo un tupper con salmón ahumado. ::



Sigo sin tener claro ese tema de las proporciones de o3/o6.

De otros temas se han dado sobradas pruebas en estas paginas pero ese punto se da por supuesto y aqui no suponemos nada.

Teoria mia: la mala fama del o6 viene del consumo masivo de aceites vegetales que tienen mucho o6 pero por su metodo de extraccion (quimicos, alta temperatura) es un aceite degradado.

El de las nueces como cualquier otra grasa de origen natural no procesada... pa dentro.

Nueces, avellanas, almendras, pistachos.... que no solo se comen nueces.


----------



## toro indultado (14 Jul 2018)

Yo os pongo la dieta ideal, y vosotros haced lo que queráis:


Comer una vez al día.

Primer plato: caldo de hueso de vaca. Se pone a hervir durante horas y se llena el congelador de cubitos de caldo para 10 o 12 días. Luego se echa en un tazón grande o vaso grande y al microondas. Se puede especiar con un poco de cebolla, hierbas provenzales, pimienta, sin sal.

Segundo: ensalada mediterránea con cebolla, aceitunas en trozos pequeños, zanahoria, etc. etc. una ensalada sana aderezada con carne blanca (pollo cocido en trozos). Sin aceite de oliva ni de ningún tipo. A esta ensalada se le recomienda echar jengibre (poco), un poco de kimchi (verduras fermentadas coreanas), algo de ajo (preferiblemente ajo negro), caparras, pimienta, unos pocos frutos secos (mezcla de avellanas, nuez, almendra), también un huevo cocido en rodajas, y una fruta o dos. Una ensalada mezcla tailandesa y mezcla mediterránea con kimchi. Muy rica. Tomate en trocitos pequeños por encima. Hay tipos de soja fermentada indonesia cara que tienen propiedades positivas, para añadir de vez en cuando.

Tercero: sushi con arroz de konjac, que tiene 0 carbohidratos y 0 calorías. Lo rellenamos de algo sano. Mojamos en una salsa relativamente sana con soja aguada (al estar fermentada no amaricona como la soja occidental), wasabi y kimchi.


Postre: café puro mezclado con leche de coco, cúrcuma, cardamomo, un clavo de olor y canela.
Además 10-15gr de chocolate puro en barra mínimo 85% y como ideal 99%.


Como bebidas durante la comida: infusión de té verde, menta poleo y manzanilla con miel, con hielos en verano.
De vez en cuando un zumo natural de tomate (natural de verdad) como capricho, o incluso algún gazpacho natural de verdad.



Claves de esta alimentación:
-El cuerpo se repara durante todo el día por el ayuno.
-No te metes azúcar ni harinas, tampoco leche ni gluten.
-Los azúcares naturales presentes los rebajas con el jengibre, y la cúrcuma te protege de la inflamación, con sus efectos multiplicándose por 10 al estar presente la pimienta en otro plato.
-La cebolla, ajo negro, el clavo, el ácido láurico de la leche de coco te limpian por dentro.
-El kimchi te aporta bacterias sanas de verdad.
-El huevo junto a los frutos secos te aumentan el colesterol bueno en sangre y la testosterona.
-El chocolate tiene antioxidantes naturales potentes, también el café.
-El tazón de caldo de hueso te repara las articulaciones y te aporta muchísimo colágeno y bcaas.
-Uno se llena sin meterse muchas calorías gracias al konjac.
-Te metes las proteínas que quieras con carne blanca sana.
-La comida está buena.
-Las caparras te aportan nutrientes imposibles de encontrar en ningún otro lado.


Para complementar pastillas de magnesio, pycnogenol y lactobacilus reuteri. También una vitamina c cada x horas. Recomentable 10 minutos de cardio intenso un rato antes de comer.






















Si alguien quiere hablar en serio sobre alimentación que me envíe un mensaje privado.


----------



## Ethan20 (15 Jul 2018)

toro indultado dijo:


> Yo os pongo la dieta ideal, y vosotros haced lo que queráis:
> 
> 
> Comer una vez al día.
> ...



No todo es tan facil

Por ejemplo el chocolate y el cafe inhiben a la absorción de algunos nutrientes, yo prefiero tomarlos fuera de las comidas principales.

Por ejemplo, mi snack favorito es una manzana y un trozo de chocolate, quercetina + flavonoides, entre los dos se potencian sus propiedades


----------



## Cazarr (15 Jul 2018)

No veo ningún hilo sobre ejercicio (creo que había uno de calistenia pero no lo he visto), así que igual esto no va aquí, pero yo lo tiro por si alguien lo quiere recoger. ::

Tema: *pulsaciones altas en reposo. ¿Cómo bajarlas?* Llevo un par de días midiéndomelas y estoy alrededor de 70. Me parecen un pelín altas, aunque supongo que influye el carácter ansioso + TAG.


----------



## semper paratus (16 Jul 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> No veo ningún hilo sobre ejercicio (creo que había uno de calistenia pero no lo he visto), así que igual esto no va aquí, pero yo lo tiro por si alguien lo quiere recoger. ::
> 
> Tema: *pulsaciones altas en reposo. ¿Cómo bajarlas?* Llevo un par de días midiéndomelas y estoy alrededor de 70. Me parecen un pelín altas, aunque supongo que influye el carácter ansioso + TAG.



Sospecho que el tema de las pulsaciones está sobrevalorado.

Llevo toda la vida con pulsaciones muy bajas en reposo, incluso cuando no hacía nada de deporte y fumaba; creo que he llegado a tener 32 (medidas por un médico), cuando Indurain en sus buenos tiempos tenía 28. Y el médico flipaba, como si estuviera tratando con un atleta de élite.

Peeeero... a la hora de entrenar, con veinte pulsaciones menos que un colega, he estado a punto de echar el puto hígado.

Es decir: tengo pulsaciones en reposo más bajas, pero también soporto una frecuencia máxima menor.

¿En qué se traduce esto? Ni puta idea; no sé si es que tengo el metabolismo más lento, si significa que voy a vivir más años, o si en vez de sangre tengo horchata. Pero esa relación que hace tanta gente entre pulsaciones en reposo y forma física, no me la creo; o al menos no creo que sea tan simple.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jul 2018)

A mayor condición física, menos pulsaciones en reposo. Eso es objetivo.
Otra cosa es que haya gente que sea sedentaria y que de por sí las tenga bajas. 

Un corazón que late pocas veces minuto es un corazón más eficiente. Si tu corazón es capaz de hacer lo mismo latiendo 60 veces minuto que latiendo 80 veces, pues mejor. 

Qué es mejor?
Estar 80 años con un corazón que nos va a 80 pulsaciones minuto
o
Estar 80 años con un corazón que va a 60 pulsaciones minuto?
Es nuestro motor. Yo quiero tener 80 años y tenerlo lo menos desgastado posible. Y no es lo mismo llegar ahí habiendo latido 2 millones de veces que 1'5 millones, por poner un ejemplo.

Como hacer para bajar nuestras pulsaciones de reposo (o basales)?.
Con el deporte. Ideal cardio con cambios de ritmo, fartlecks, HIIT's... De hecho todo lo que sea ejercitarnos mejora la eficiencia y eficacia cardíaca.
Unos pequeños ratos a la semana, metiendo caña, nos servirán para estar el resto del día, con pulsaciones más bajas.


Obviamente la condición física y la salud, tiene otros parámetros, pero las pulsaciones basales son un buen indicador. 
Así como hay gente sedentaria, que por una cuestión genética las tiene bajas, no hay deportista medio que las tenga altas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Jul 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A mayor condición física, menos pulsaciones en reposo. Eso es objetivo.
> Otra cosa es que haya gente que sea sedentaria y que de por sí las tenga bajas.
> 
> Un corazón que late pocas veces minuto es un corazón más eficiente. Si tu corazón es capaz de hacer lo mismo latiendo 60 veces minuto que latiendo 80 veces, pues mejor.
> ...



Yo he comprobado que en el tema pulsaciones también entra en juego la homeostasis. Es decir si hago spinning todos los días pongo mi corazón a muchas pulsaciones durante una hora, el resto del día bajan por debajo de lo normal para compensar. Al menos en mi persona funciona así. Creo que el tema compensación o equilibrio funciona prácticamente a todos los niveles.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo he comprobado que en el tema pulsaciones también entra en juego la homeostasis. Es decir si hago spinning todos los días pongo mi corazón a muchas pulsaciones durante una hora, el resto del día bajan por debajo de lo normal para compensar. Al menos en mi persona funciona así. Creo que el tema compensación o equilibrio funciona prácticamente a todos los niveles.



Más o menos, sería eso.
piensa que al entrenar tu corazón lo estás haciendo más grande, más fuerte, más resistente y haces que su función la haga de forma mucha más eficaz.
Lo que hace el corazón básicamente es bombear sangre, gracias a las venas y arterias que entran y salen y las cavidades del corazón (ventrículas, aurículas).
La sangre llega al corazón pasando por los pulmones donde recoge oxígeno para que el corazón envie esa sangre "nueva" y oxigenada a todos los rincones del cuerpo. 
Si mi corazón es capaz de hacer este ciclo 60 veces en un minuto, será mucho mejor que no hacerlo 80 veces .
Mi corazón es tan fuerte y las cavidades son tan fuertes y eficientes, que cada vez que laten, son capaces de propulsar más sangre así que no hace falta latir tantas veces. 
Mi corazón durará más.


----------



## semper paratus (16 Jul 2018)

Sí, la versión de "eres un diesel, vas a durar más años porque funcionas a menos revoluciones" :: ya la había escuchado.

No lo sé. Ya digo, que no le doy importancia, ni a eso, ni a lo de fijarse en la frecuencia cardíaca para entrenar. La FC que me la mire el médico en una consulta, si voy a hacer deporte, voy a hacer deporte, no a ponerme cables y medirme como a una cobaya o un futbolista en un fichaje.

Sigo de dieta, y he notado dos cosas nuevas.

La primera, falta absoluta de hambre. Otras veces, con este tipo de alimentación, y metiéndole en muy pequeña cantidad patatas o boniato, tenía menos hambre que con una alimentación "estándar", pero algo de hambre tenía en cada una de las comidas.

Ahora me tengo que forzar a comer algo de verdura y proteínas (huevos revueltos con bacon, ternera picada con mantequilla, salmón ahumado, boquerones o anchoas...), porque si no me saltaría alguna comida.

Yo lo achaco a haberme quitado las patatas.


Otra cosa: he perdido volumen en ¡los tobillos! Atándome unas botas de caña alta a las que normalmente les daba la vuelta justito alrededor de la caña, ahora me sobra un trozo de cordón majo.

Como no creo que haya adelgazado tan rápido (además de beber agua como si lo fueran a prohibir, y estar todo el día meando como una perra vieja), lo achaco a la falta de inflamación. De nuevo, ¿las papas?


----------



## Maddie (16 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Sí, la versión de "eres un diesel, vas a durar más años porque funcionas a menos revoluciones" :: ya la había escuchado.
> 
> No lo sé. Ya digo, que no le doy importancia, ni a eso, ni a lo de fijarse en la frecuencia cardíaca para entrenar. La FC que me la mire el médico en una consulta, si voy a hacer deporte, voy a hacer deporte, no a ponerme cables y medirme como a una cobaya o un futbolista en un fichaje.
> 
> ...



puede ser que como has incrementado tu consumo de agua está perdiendo líquido retenido sobretodo por lo que comentas de los tobillos. Felicidades vas por muy buen camino, sigue así!


----------



## semper paratus (16 Jul 2018)

Allegra dijo:


> puede ser que como has incrementado tu consumo de agua está perdiendo líquido retenido sobretodo por lo que comentas de los tobillos. Felicidades vas por muy buen camino, sigue así!



Puede ser.

Frente a otras veces que he hecho este tipo de dieta, el cambio ahora ha sido:

- Quitar congelados y procesados en gran medida. Antes, si tenían pocos carbos, no tenían azucar, ni harinas, ni cosas demasiado raras, caían al carro de la compra. Ahora, nada: como mucho latas de pescado.

- Suprimir la leche. De hecho, de lácteos he tomado algo de queso un día, y ya. Antes, la leche del café no la perdonaba (entera sin lactosa).

- Lo ya dicho de patatas, boniatos, etc.


Otro cambio: duermo menos, pero me cuesta menos levantarme por la mañana y me activo antes.


----------



## Chapinazo (17 Jul 2018)

Veo cierta campaña mediática (o igual es paranoia) por mostrar que el pan es un alimento, además de excelente y sanísimo, prácticamente inmemorial. Hoy en El País:

Migas de pan de 14.400 años cuestionan el origen de la agricultura | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

*Migas de pan de 14.400 años cuestionan el origen de la agricultura
Investigadoras españolas hallan restos de pan elaborado milenios antes del cultivo de los cereales*

Casualmente, si se lee el artículo, la misma investigadora que ha descubierto migas de 14.400 años, las más antiguas, había encontrado antes también las segundas más antiguas, de hace 9.000 años.


----------



## fmc (17 Jul 2018)

Va siguiendo las miguitas de pan hasta el homo panaderensis de un millón de años, verdadero padre del homo sapiens.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jul 2018)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Veo cierta campaña mediática (o igual es paranoia) por mostrar que el pan es un alimento, además de excelente y sanísimo, prácticamente inmemorial. Hoy en El País:
> 
> Migas de pan de 14.400 años cuestionan el origen de la agricultura | Ciencia | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que sea así como lo cuentan, suponen dos mil años más en el mejor de los casos, algo que en más de dos millones de evolución no es nada. Y en cualquier caso el parecido de ese pan, molido con todos sus ingredientes y fibra, se parece a la harina actual lo que un boquerón a mis huevos peludos.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (17 Jul 2018)

A ver si alguien me ayuda, no veo que elimine líquidos, siento como si los retengo sin eliminar todo el agua que bebo.
Por qué puede ser?? O qué alimentos debería tomar?? Suelo tomar piña a lo largo de la semana, pero no veo resultados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> A ver si alguien me ayuda, no veo que elimine líquidos, siento como si los retengo sin eliminar todo el agua que bebo.
> Por qué puede ser?? O qué alimentos debería tomar?? Suelo tomar piña a lo largo de la semana, pero no veo resultados.



Gran peli 'Fany pelopaja' 

Pero Ud pregunta asi a 'tanteo' lo que viene a ser a bulto?

Ha leido algo de este hilo?

Con la informacion de la piña poco le podemos decir.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (17 Jul 2018)

Me he leído todo el hilo, he dejado de tomar azucares y harinas, tomo más grasas naturales y poca fruta por eso mentar que suelo tomar piña a lo largo de la semana que dicen que es diurética, pero yo me siento hinchada, con sensación de no eliminar todos los líquidos, deje de tomar cervezas, solo tomo agua o algún vino.
Espero haberle podido dar más información...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Me he leído todo el hilo, he dejado de tomar azucares y harinas, tomo más grasas naturales y poca fruta por eso mentar que suelo tomar piña a lo largo de la semana que dicen que es diurética, pero yo me siento hinchada, con sensación de no eliminar todos los líquidos, deje de tomar cervezas, solo tomo agua o algún vino.
> Espero haberle podido dar más información...



Causas de retencion de liquidos mas comunes:
- Dieta alta en hidratos. Principalmente los refinados, pero eso incluye patatas y arroz. Tambien incluye la leche y exceso de fruta. Comer mucha piña no ayuda en eso. Cuatro o cinco piezas de fruta al dia tampoco.
- Algun tipo de medicacion a diario.
- Comer poca verdura. La verdura es muy basificante y hace que el cuerpo elimine el agua sobrante.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (17 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Causas de retencion de liquidos mas comunes:
> - Dieta alta en hidratos. Principalmente los refinados, pero eso incluye patatas y arroz. Tambien incluye la leche y exceso de fruta. Comer mucha piña no ayuda en eso. Cuatro o cinco piezas de fruta al dia tampoco.
> - Algun tipo de medicacion a diario.
> - Comer poca verdura. La verdura es muy basificante y hace que el cuerpo elimine el agua sobrante.



Ningún hidrato, ni patatas ni arroces.
Tampoco excesos de frutas, más bien todo lo contrario.
No tomo ningún medicamento.
Solo tomo un café con leche sobre las 10:00, igual debería eliminar la leche del café.
Ampliaré las verduras, pero tengo la sensación de que no depuro bien por eso la consulta.
No se me ocurre que puede ser....


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Ningún hidrato, ni patatas ni arroces.
> Tampoco excesos de frutas, más bien todo lo contrario.
> No tomo ningún medicamento.
> Solo tomo un café con leche sobre las 10:00, igual debería eliminar la leche del café.
> ...



La verdura en cantidad es muy diuretica.. No debe de faltar en todos los platos.

La leche como hemos comentado aqui muchas veces, en segun que personas es muy inflamatoria, es lo primero que hay que eliminar. Si despues de un mes siin leche notas que estas mas desinflamada prueba con queso y/o yogures. La leche en adultos no suele ser una buena idea.


----------



## individualina (18 Jul 2018)

Fany, como te comenta el conforero, la leche puede que influya (lactosa=azúcar)
Si no puedes pasar sin el café con leche (por el sabor, imagino) puedes probar a sustituir la leche por un chorro de nata (de 30% de materia grasa), como hago yo. La nata (para montar, sin azúcar) tiene bastante menos lactosa que la leche entera.
(los foreros más expertos que confirmen si meto la pata, please)


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (18 Jul 2018)

Gracias, la leche la tomo sin lactosa, voy. A cambiar el café con leche, por café con hielos!! A ver qué tal!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Gracias, la leche la tomo sin lactosa, voy. A cambiar el café con leche, por café con hielos!! A ver qué tal!!!



Solo un inciso. La leche sin lactosa TIENE lactosa pero partida en sus componentes glucosa y galactosa (dos azucares).

Eso la hace mas digerible, pero hay un buen numero de proteinas de la leche que pueden provocar intolerancias y alergias. Es puro azar pero la leche al minimo sintoma mejor evitarla.


----------



## robergarc (18 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Solo un inciso. La leche sin lactosa TIENE lactosa pero partida en sus componentes glucosa y galactosa (dos azucares).



¿Puede explicar eso de manera más detallada, por favor?



> Eso la hace mas digerible, pero hay un buen numero de proteinas de la leche que pueden provocar intolerancias y alergias. Es puro azar pero la leche al minimo sintoma mejor evitarla.



¿Y con los yogures pasa igual? Yo no he notado mejoría digestiva al pasar de los normales a los sin lactosa. 

Si los dejo por completo, ¿cuánto tiempo se estima en que se empiece a notar el efecto de la eliminación de los lacteos a nivel digestivo?

Gracias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2018)

robergarc dijo:


> ¿Puede explicar eso de manera más detallada, por favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la leche hay un problema, mejor dicho muchos.

El problema mas conocido es la intolerancia a la lactosa. 

La leche solo la pueden consumir ciertas poblaciones europeas con la adaptacion genetica adecuada. Adaptacion total solo tienen los pueblos nordicos, donde solo hay un 5% son intolerantes. Luego hay poblaciones como la española donde la intolerancia oscila entre 30-50%.

Luego añades que lo que va dentro del tetabrick es un producto ultraprocesado y desnaturalizado que no deberia ni llamarse leche, y apararecen ademas diversas alergias.

Los adaptados producen de forma natural en su sistema digestivo lactasa que divide la lactosa (de dificil digestion) en dos azucares mas simples glucosa y galactosa.

Para seguir vendiendonos esa mierda envasada se les ocurrio meter lactasa en la mezcla con lo que ya viene dividida y la pueden tomar los intolerantes.

Un dato que mucha gente desconoce es que con la edad perdemos parte de la capacidad natural de digerir la lactosa. Esto no es todo o nada. Con la edad nos va cayendo mas pesada y algunos se pasan a la 'sin lactosa' que es un mejunge mas ultraprocesado aun.

Los que se creen que la leche es imprescindible (lo dicen en la tele) y la siguen consumiendo sin hacer caso a los sintomas, acaban con la flora intestinal hecha fosfatina.

El consumo de leche en la edad adulta en la mayoria de los casos ademas de no ser necesaria puede traer bastantes perjuicios para la salud.

En principio los fermentados tradicionales, queso y yogur, eliminan por la fermentacion toda o la mayor parte de la lactosa. Son una opcion valida, para consumir lacteos si no tienes alergia a alguna de sus proteinas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Sí, la versión de "eres un diesel, vas a durar más años porque funcionas a menos revoluciones" :: ya la había escuchado.
> 
> No lo sé. Ya digo, que no le doy importancia, ni a eso, ni a lo de fijarse en la frecuencia cardíaca para entrenar. La FC que me la mire el médico en una consulta, si voy a hacer deporte, voy a hacer deporte, no a ponerme cables y medirme como a una cobaya o un futbolista en un fichaje.
> 
> ...



No puedo extenderme ahora pero mi teoría es que de alguna manera los cuerpos cetónicos o la autofagia tienen un potente efecto anti-inflamatorio. No es lo que comes exactamente, o no sólo.

Cuidado con la reducción del apetito. Si estás delgado adelgazarás MÁS.


----------



## Direct (19 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con la leche hay un problema, mejor dicho muchos.
> 
> El problema mas conocido es la intolerancia a la lactosa.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info


----------



## semper paratus (19 Jul 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> No puedo extenderme ahora pero mi teoría es que de alguna manera los cuerpos cetónicos o la autofagia tienen un potente efecto anti-inflamatorio. No es lo que comes exactamente, o no sólo.
> 
> Cuidado con la reducción del apetito. Si estás delgado adelgazarás MÁS.



Delgado con lorza. ::

He vuelto a las pesas (todavía nada de aeróbico hasta no bajar algo de tripa), así que espero mantener musculatura aunque adelgace.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Jul 2018)

Parece que todos tenemos los mismos problemas.

British Open: Jon Rahm:

"Ahora cuido mucho la alimentación. La semana pasada en casa [estuvo en Barrika con su familia, y su agente y su caddie en Plentzia] sí que me fui un poco, pero no tomo casi nada de azúcar. De 52 semanas del año, en 48 tomo cero azúcar. Me quito productos lácteos, como poco pan… Y para un español quitarse el pan es difícil, ¡eh!"


----------



## sada (20 Jul 2018)

hablando de ayunos y autofagia, cuanto tarda el cuerpo en empezar ese proceso de autofagia?
como saber si se están en ese proceso, es decir la autofagia tiene algún síntoma??
a ver los expertos..q pueden aportar


----------



## fmc (20 Jul 2018)

sada dijo:


> hablando de ayunos y autofagia, cuanto tarda el cuerpo en empezar ese proceso de autofagia?
> como saber si se están en ese proceso, es decir la autofagia tiene algún síntoma??
> a ver los expertos..q pueden aportar



No soy experto, pero te cuento mi opinión.

No se sabe suficiente de la autofagia para contestar con certeza a las preguntas. De momento no puedes saber cuándo empiezas la autofagia, ni siquiera si lo llegas a hacer... no hay test para comprobarlo.

La autofagia es sensible a cualquier macronutriente, pero principalmente a las proteínas. No está tampoco claro si el café o el té pueden ayudar o bloquearla, así que la mejor forma de conseguirlo es con un ayuno estricto de agua y sal. 

Se supone que entra en funcionamiento a partir de 24h/48h, aunque aquí también puede haber variaciones, no es lo mismo venir de una cetosis que teniendo la insulina por las nubes.

Como ves, ahora mismo es más cosa de fé que de certezas. Si te manejas bien con el inglés, hay un podcast del Dr. Fung hablando del tema, te lo puedo buscar.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (20 Jul 2018)

Dejad a los animales en paz, fascistas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jul 2018)

Alvaro Cunqueiro dijo:


> Dejad a los animales en paz, fascistas.



Otro troll al ignore, joder esto es un parar!


----------



## McCoy (20 Jul 2018)

Es esto una prueba de que una dieta paleo otorga una salud envidiable?

Por lo visto este tío es el último de su tribo y vive solo en la selva sin contacto con la civilización. 

Impresionantes imágenes del único superviviente de una tribu amazónica


----------



## sopadeajo (20 Jul 2018)

Comer menos azúcares no, hay que erradicarlas por completo de la dieta.


----------



## 4motion (20 Jul 2018)

sopadeajo dijo:


> Comer menos azúcares no, hay que erradicarlas por completo de la dieta.



Azúcar,lácteos, hidratos de carbono y gluten. 

Con eso ya vas de putisima madre y quitas muchas enfermedades. 

Enviado desde mi 2013023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## semper paratus (20 Jul 2018)

¿La Stevia sube la insulina?


----------



## 4motion (20 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Leo que lacteos no pero..
> Yo me he acostumbrado a preparar el café mañanero cortado largo con nata 35% .... mal?
> 
> Es lo unico que tomo hasta la comida y sin problema.



Depende, si aguantas bien la leche, pero con los años la mayoría no lo hacemos. 

Mete algo de mantequilla, margarina no se te ocurra. 

Enviado desde mi 2013023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## individualina (20 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> ¿La Stevia sube la insulina?



La stevia regula la producción de insulina.
De hecho sirve como medicamento natural ante la diabetes, mi padre la toma por ese motivo y ya lleva 7 años. Como endulzante también funciona (sería su uso secundario, aunque se quiera hacer ver que es el principal).


----------



## lewis (20 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Leo que lacteos no pero..
> Yo me he acostumbrado a preparar el café mañanero cortado largo con nata 35% .... mal?
> 
> Es lo unico que tomo hasta la comida y sin problema.



Nata para montar 35%, ahí tengo la grasa pero sin la lactosa de la leche ni la proteína vacuna (caseína) que digerimos mal.

Cojo un tetrabrik de esos pequeños de nata líquida para montar.
La bato para ponerla a punto y luego me la echo en un gran tazón al que añado 1 ó 2 cafés de Nespresso o uno natural (Etiopía por ej.). 

Un desayuno con las calorías necesarias (para gastar, no almacenar) para todo el día hasta la comida, sin pasar nada de hambre y con cojones.

PD: A veces cuesta, eh. Montamos sin azúcar, claro.


----------



## lewis (21 Jul 2018)

De lácteos dejaría la leche para las terneras y me iría a por lo bueno, el queso curado, los yogures naturales o griegos y sobre todo la nata.


----------



## Esflinter (21 Jul 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Nata para montar 35%, ahí tengo la grasa pero sin la lactosa de la leche ni la proteína vacuna (caseína) que digerimos mal.
> 
> Cojo un tetrabrik de esos pequeños de nata líquida para montar.
> La bato para ponerla a punto y luego me la echo en un gran tazón al que añado 1 ó 2 cafés de Nespresso o uno natural (Etiopía por ej.).
> ...



Nata montada pa desyaunar, sin proteinas ni mierdas de esas eeee. Gñeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (22 Jul 2018)

Muchas gracias, por vuestras respuestas. Recurro de nuevo a la sabiduría de los foreros, a mí el alcohol me produce mucho acelere en el organismo, me noto más nerviosa y acelerada, ya sé que la solución sería no tomarlo pero de vez en cuando me gusta tomarme una copita. La pregunta es ¿existe algún alimento que contraataque esos efectos?? Algo que pueda tomar para reducir el acelere???


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Muchas gracias, por vuestras respuestas. Recurro de nuevo a la sabiduría de los foreros, a mí el alcohol me produce mucho acelere en el organismo, me noto más nerviosa y acelerada, ya sé que la solución sería no tomarlo pero de vez en cuando me gusta tomarme una copita. La pregunta es ¿existe algún alimento que contraataque esos efectos?? Algo que pueda tomar para reducir el acelere???



No se a que se refiere con el acelere, sera la ebriedad de toda la vida.

De toda la vida el alcohol sienta mejor no tomandolo con el estomago vacio. Con grasaza se metaboliza mas despacio, no hay mas. Unas almendras, aceitunas o unos torreznos para acompañar la copita de vino mandan.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (22 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se a que se refiere con el acelere, sera la ebriedad de toda la vida.
> 
> De toda la vida el alcohol sienta mejor no tomandolo con el estomago vacio. Con grasaza se metaboliza mas despacio, no hay mas. Unas almendras, aceitunas o unos torreznos para acompañar la copita de vino mandan.



j
Jajaja, nooo, no es la ebriedad de toda la vida, solo tomo una copita, me refiero a que me pongo muy nerviosa, el organismo como que no está en reposo... se acelera...
Por eso preguntaba por alimentos que pudiesen reducir esos síntomas de nerviosismo más que los que hacen colchón.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> j
> Jajaja, nooo, no es la ebriedad de toda la vida, solo tomo una copita, me refiero a que me pongo muy nerviosa, el organismo como que no está en reposo... se acelera...
> Por eso preguntaba por alimentos que pudiesen reducir esos síntomas de nerviosismo más que los que hacen colchón.



Alimentos de eso no hay. Te daria algun consejo para relajarte pero seria mas adecuado en la seccion de guarderia


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (22 Jul 2018)

karlos smith dijo:


> alimentos de eso no hay. Te daria algun consejo para relajarte pero seria mas adecuado en la seccion de guarderia


----------



## semper paratus (22 Jul 2018)

El alcohol se inventó para facilitar otros trámites. xD


----------



## esbjerg (22 Jul 2018)

Llevo tiempo haciendo dieta ceto/paleo sin hidratos ni azúcar ni procesados, analíticas 100% perfectas (me hincho a panceta y chuletas, por ejemplo) y hasta tengo la testosterona por las nubes (700) que dice el médico que esa cifra corresponde a chavales de 20. 

Como mucho queso fresco y he hecho un descubrimiento de un tipo de queso búlgaro y rumano que cuesta 3€ el kilo que me encanta, es parecido al feta, salado, de vaca o de oveja, bastante sólido, no es ligero insípido, que dura mucho tiempo una vez abierto sin estropearse. Es perfecto para ensaladas, pero yo me lo zampo cada vez que tengo hambre y ganas de picoteo, os lo recomiendo. Lo venden en una tienda búlgara-rumana cerca del Retiro en el Metro Menéndez Pelayo salida Gutemberg, la tienda es en Gutemberg 5, justo delante de la salida.

El mapa Google Maps

La fotos del queso. (Hay muchos tipos, yo compro este a 3€/kilo)


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (22 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> el alcohol se inventó para facilitar otros trámites. Xd





---------- Post added 22-jul-2018 at 13:39 ----------




RTJ85 dijo:


> Échate un diazepan en la copa y nos cuentas jijijiji



Esto es consumo responsable, no???? *♀


----------



## 999999999 (22 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Hoy para comer..
> 
> Ensalada griega con queso feta.
> Chuletillas de cordero a la plancha con piquillos.
> ...



Pon fotos para ver tu peazo de cuerpo atlético :::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## qbit (22 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> me pongo muy nerviosa, el organismo como que no está en reposo... se acelera...
> Por eso preguntaba por alimentos que pudiesen reducir esos síntomas de nerviosismo más que los que hacen colchón.



Qué poca fuerza de voluntad, eh. Lo queréis todo a cambio de nada.

No bebas y ya está, que no todo el mundo puede tomar las mismas cosas sin efectos secundarios. O bebe media copita sólo.



esbjerg dijo:


> Como mucho queso fresco y he hecho un descubrimiento de un tipo de queso búlgaro y rumano que cuesta 3€ el kilo que me encanta, es parecido al feta, salado, de vaca o de oveja, bastante sólido, no es ligero insípido, que dura mucho tiempo una vez abierto sin estropearse. Es perfecto para ensaladas, pero yo me lo zampo cada vez que tengo hambre y ganas de picoteo, os lo recomiendo. Lo venden en una tienda búlgara-rumana cerca del Retiro en el Metro Menéndez Pelayo salida Gutemberg, la tienda es en Gutemberg 5, justo delante de la salida.
> 
> El mapa Google Maps
> 
> La fotos del queso. (Hay muchos tipos, yo compro este a 3€/kilo)



Gracias. Lo probaré. Me encantan todos los quesos, los yogures griegos, el kéfir,... Tengo un vicio que no veas con todo eso.




MrScruff dijo:


> Muy parecido hago yo pero con la nata sin montar y usando medio *brick* por desayuno.



Error habitual: Una cosa es es un brik, y otra un brick (ladrillo).


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Jul 2018)

cuantos cm3 es un brik?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Jul 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Pon fotos para ver tu peazo de cuerpo atlético :::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## lewis (22 Jul 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> cuantos cm3 es un brik?



El de los pequeños, 200m/l.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (22 Jul 2018)

Yo ahora en los bares, pido un vino tinto con mucho hielo y una rodaja de limón, y vayas caras que me ponen todos los camareros a quien se los tengo que repetir 3 veces, eso si con una sonrisa siempre. Debe ser algo muy raro lo que pido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Yo ahora en los bares, pido un vino tinto con mucho hielo y una rodaja de limón, y vayas caras que me ponen todos los camareros a quien se los tengo que repetir 3 veces, eso si con una sonrisa siempre. Debe ser algo muy raro lo que pido.



En los bares no hay sifon pero si agua con gas. Pruebalo y te sale un tinto de verano.

Estoy pensando en aplicar esta estrategia cuando salga de copas (que salgo poco). Me suelo pedir un Whisky con hielo o a pelo. En verano apetece meterse liquido en cantidad y fresquito. No invento nada, son el vino con sifon de toda la vida y el Whisky con soda.


----------



## esbjerg (22 Jul 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Gracias. Lo probaré. Me encantan todos los quesos, los yogures griegos, el kéfir,... Tengo un vicio que no veas con todo eso.



Prueba ése y el telemea rumano. 

Pero no esperes una maravilla sino algo parecido al feta pero más salado y acuoso. Yo me zampo 1 kilo en dos semanas o menos.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> No tendría el menor problema, pero dado que en ningún momento he presumido de cuerpo, sería únicamente darte gusto a ti, que eres un GILIPOLLAS y ademas no tienes ni puta gracia.
> 
> Que se supone que pretendes demostrar? A quien pretendes incordiar?
> 
> ...



Otro puto gordo :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 23-jul-2018 at 17:49 ----------

Confirmado:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/967393-seguimiento-gym-dieta.html

Un gordo, loco por bajar de peso... 

Es que no falla!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jul 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Otro puto gordo :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jul-2018 at 17:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Normalmente cuando alguien empieza esto es porque le sobran kilos... no se donde esta el problema.

La gracia es que pasan 3-6 meses y estas en normopeso, y con la leccion aprendida no los vuelves a recuperar en la puta vida.


----------



## 999999999 (23 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Normalmente cuando alguien empieza esto es porque le sobran kilos... no se donde esta el problema.
> 
> *La gracia es que pasan 3-6 meses y estas en normopeso, y con la leccion aprendida no los vuelves a recuperar en la puta vida*.



Parece que lleva más tiempo...:

_



Menús dieta cetogenica. (Tema Multi-página 1 2 3)
MrScruff 10-may-2018

Dudas dieta Cetogenica. (Tema Multi-página 1 2)
MrScruff 29-oct-2017

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2018)

999999999 dijo:


> Parece que lleva más tiempo...:



Claro esto no es una ecuacion diferencial. No conozco el caso del que habla pero si el mio y el de familiares cercanos.

Si te lo tomas en serio los kilos caen (sin meter ejercicio en la ecuacion) a una velocidad bastante notable, pero sin disparates.

En mi caso perdi unos 17 kilos (102-》85). Los primeros 10 en unos tres meses, luego llegas a un equilibrio y la cosa va mas despacio. A los seis meses me vi muy delgado y frene comiendo mas patata y un bocata a la semana, alguna cerveza tambien. Efecto inmediato frenazo y un par de kilos mas (87) desde hace casi 5 años. 

El ultimo año he afinado mas el tema quitando la cerveza y con algun ayuno mas, y estoy en 83.

Con una altura de 1,86cm, estar en 87 o 83 ya es mas un tema de sensaciones que de salud. Ya no hablamos de sobrepeso y algunos malos habitos te puedes permitir sin 'irte de madre' porque llevas un orden sin esfuerzo toda la semana.

Comes lo que te pide el cuerpo y no engordas porque los alimentos nocivos de verdad no los tocas ni con un palo. Te producen rechazo.

Pd. No se que le ha hecho el conforero MrScruff, si le ha capado el huron o se ha follado a su parienta lo siento.


----------



## Cazarr (24 Jul 2018)

Buenos días,

¿alguien de aquí consume huevos crudos? Llevo tres días tomándome tres huevos crudos batidos (por falta de tiempo han sido mi desayuno : y me ha resultado bastante más agradable de lo que recordaba. Pero me ha surgido la duda sobre los riesgos de la salmonella.

Imagino que sería mejor pecar de precavido que jugar a la ruleta.


----------



## angek (24 Jul 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿alguien de aquí consume huevos crudos? Llevo tres días tomándome tres huevos crudos batidos (por falta de tiempo han sido mi desayuno : y me ha resultado bastante más agradable de lo que recordaba. Pero me ha surgido la duda sobre los riesgos de la salmonella.
> 
> Imagino que sería mejor pecar de precavido que jugar a la ruleta.



El riesgo existe, aunque inintuitivamente, menos cuanto más industriales sean los huevos. 

Una forma de minimizar, que no eliminar, las posibilidades es escaldar, dado que la mayoría de las bacterias están en la cáscara. 

Pero puestos al coñazo, mejor escalfar brevemente y pa la batidora. 
Sobre todo en verano.


----------



## sada (24 Jul 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Llevo tiempo haciendo dieta ceto/paleo sin hidratos ni azúcar ni procesados, analíticas 100% perfectas (me hincho a panceta y chuletas, por ejemplo) y hasta tengo la testosterona por las nubes (700) que dice el médico que esa cifra corresponde a chavales de 20.
> 
> Como mucho queso fresco y he hecho un descubrimiento de un tipo de queso búlgaro y rumano que cuesta 3€ el kilo que me encanta, es parecido al feta, salado, de vaca o de oveja, bastante sólido, no es ligero insípido, que dura mucho tiempo una vez abierto sin estropearse. Es perfecto para ensaladas, pero yo me lo zampo cada vez que tengo hambre y ganas de picoteo, os lo recomiendo. Lo venden en una tienda búlgara-rumana cerca del Retiro en el Metro Menéndez Pelayo salida Gutemberg, la tienda es en Gutemberg 5, justo delante de la salida.
> 
> ...



como se llama ese queso para buscarlo online???


----------



## 999999999 (24 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> No entiendo la manía por quedar en evidencia, aquí solo te retratas tu.
> 
> Cualquiera que pulule por este hilo sabe que la cetosis es un estado metabólico que no solo se utiliza para adelgazar ( o grandes adelgazamientos como inainuas) sino que puede ser considerada una ruta metabólica completa, es lo que yo he descubierto hacw algún tiempo y sobre ello he investigado con este hilo y algún otro.
> 
> ...



Fase de definición en el gym? 

Boxeador profesional?? :XX:

Llorando estoy del descojone...


----------



## piru (24 Jul 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿alguien de aquí consume huevos crudos? Llevo tres días tomándome tres huevos crudos batidos (por falta de tiempo han sido mi desayuno : y me ha resultado bastante más agradable de lo que recordaba. Pero me ha surgido la duda sobre los riesgos de la salmonella.
> 
> Imagino que sería mejor pecar de precavido que jugar a la ruleta.



Los huevos crudos tienen más problemas que el la salmonella:

"Otro de las cuestiones de la que se ha hablado mucho respecto a la ingesta de huevo crudo es su interferencia en la absorción de ciertas vitaminas. Esta realidad hace referencia a que la clara de huevo posee una proteína llamada *avidina* que actúa como antivitamina de la biotina o vitamina B8, es decir, impide su absorción, pudiendo provocar un déficit de la misma."

Los riesgos de comer huevo crudo


.


----------



## esbjerg (24 Jul 2018)

sada dijo:


> como se llama ese queso para buscarlo online???



El bùlgaro no lo sé, está en alfabeto cirílico, el rumano se llama telemea. 

Es mejor el rumano pero vale el doble (6€/kg). Son quesos frescos que tienen que estar refrigerados, si tienes interés en probarlos te recomiendo que busques en Google una tienda rumana en tu ciudad, que hay en toda España y todas tienen esos quesos.

Mira por ejemplo estas tiendas de productos búlgaros y rumanos, en todas hay esos quesos, pero son todas una mierda, no funcionan como tiendas online aunque hay carrito y tal. Pero puedes llamarles y preguntar en alguna de ellas.

Quesos - Stanimaka
PRODUCTOS RUMANOS - 958 701 041 | LACTEOS
Inicio » Balkanica Distral
Lácteos - AlesMag Distributie produse romanesti in Spania
Tienda rumana de alimentaciÃ³n | Costinela S.L.


----------



## 999999999 (24 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Yo a este caballero no lo había tratado de nada hasta que, poseído por su onanismo insistió en pedirme una foto de mi cuerpo. Desde entonces se comporta como un acosador despechado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 12:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Vale, lo que tú digas, campeón... 

Háztelo mirar, porque tú si que tienes el perfil de acomplejado gordito

Esto es burbuja, da igual que sea el principal, que el ático, que consumo responsable. En todas partes hay caña, si tienes la piel tan fina, no te metas...


----------



## esbjerg (24 Jul 2018)

MrScruff dijo:


> Yo a este caballero no lo había tratado de nada hasta que, poseído por su onanismo insistió en pedirme una foto de mi cuerpo. Desde entonces se comporta como un acosador despechado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 12:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero siempre hay un pez más grande y yo soy más malote que él. Tranqui que te ayudo que me cae muy mal el puto 99999. Cada vez que le veo le meto un par de hostias.

Mira, es un tocapelotas insoportable. Es un gilipollas de pueblo valenciano, un nuncafollista de más de 40 años (44 más o menos) que nunca se ha comido una rosca y se ha acabado echando de novia una tía muy fea y desde entonces se vino arriba y se dedica a dar por culo. Es un pringao que encima es que es gordo y fue muy gordo. MUY GORDO, y se anda riendo de los gordos. Ahora está menos gordo pero sigue siendo un puto cuerpoescombro de esos que van al gimnasio a los 44 y dan puta pena-asco. 

Pero es que encima el subnormal se dedica a contar todas sus enfermedades, y resulta que tiene reflujo y lo describe con pelos y señales. ¿Y sabes de qué tiene reflujo? De que se pasa el día comiendo pan, harinas, bollería, café con donuts, de desayuno bocata, almuerzo levantino bocata, comida spaghetti y pan pa bajarlo, de merienda chocolate y horchata con fartons... Y venga a quejarse y llorar de que tiene mucho reflujo gastroesofágico pero de comer bien sin mierda y panazo no hablamos.

Y muchas más enfermedades psicosomáticas que tiene el queso bola comesobras, que se ha comido a las más fea del pueblo y anda chuleando. Asma y todo tipo de mierdas. Y tiene los santos cojones de llamar gordo a nadie y meterse con nadie. Y no para, está todo el día igual dando por culo al que pilla el tarado. Encima solo abre hilos de temas de cotilleo de famosos. Pone un hilo detrás de otro de paridas de famosos. Debe ser adicto a Sálvame, que fijo que la novia es la típica chandalera levantina que le tiene sometido y se ven toda la telebasura juntos comiendo bocatas de chufas y ali-oli levantinos.


----------



## 999999999 (24 Jul 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Pero siempre hay un pez más grande y yo soy más malote que él. Tranqui que te ayudo que me cae muy mal el puto 99999. Cada vez que le veo le meto un par de hostias.
> 
> Mira, es un tocapelotas insoportable. Es un gilipollas de pueblo valenciano, un nuncafollista de más de 40 años (44 más o menos) que nunca se ha comido una rosca y se ha acabado echando de novia una tía muy fea y desde entonces se vino arriba y se dedica a dar por culo. Es un pringao que encima es que es gordo y fue muy gordo. MUY GORDO, y se anda riendo de los gordos. Ahora está menos gordo pero sigue siendo un puto cuerpoescombro de esos que van al gimnasio a los 44 y dan puta pena-asco.
> 
> ...



1 - No has dado ni una con lo de gordo.
Yo siempre he sido delgado 
1.80 y 73 kg.
Y mi alimentación bastante sana.
El reflujo suele ir asociado al asma, puto payaso. 

2.- Esjverjjjjj es un chulo paleto madrileño q da consejos sobre nutrición y gimnasio cuando es un puto cuerpoescombro. :XX:
Yo llevo toda mi vida al gimnasio y me mantengo fibrado, puto gordo.

3.- Mi novia da mil vueltas a cualquier chica con la q hayas estado, tanto en belleza, como en inteligencia, educación y saber estar.
Por eso un pajillero nuncafoller como tú lo lleva mal. Normal, nunca aceptaste q fueras hijo bastardo del butanero Mohamé...

A mamarla hijoputa


----------



## bertie (24 Jul 2018)

Jojojo joo jojojo

Entro veo nuncafollers dialogando y marcho por donde he venido.


----------



## fmc (25 Jul 2018)

Con lo fácil que es llenar el ignore de gilipollas y seguir discutiendo de lo nuestro...


----------



## Cazarr (25 Jul 2018)

Publicado hoy en LV:



Spoiler










Eso de que no recomiendan combinar huevos+bacon es la típica bocachanclada de periodista juntaletras, ¿no? :: El motivo que alega la tal Aurora Segura (juntaletras) es que entonces la energía del huevo "la roba" el cuerpo para digerir todo.



Por cierto, traigo también un vídeo del *dr. Alonso Puig *en el que habla sobre la alimentación.

Mario Alonso Puig - El alimento de la felicidad - YouTube


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Publicado hoy en LV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bocachanclada, tiene pinta de bajada gradual del burro. Es que no se puede demonizar la proteína/colesterol/grasa y al día siguiente decir todo lo contrario. Hay que poner alguna pega y aparentar que se sabe de algo.




> Por cierto, traigo también un vídeo del *dr. Alonso Puig *en el que habla sobre la alimentación.
> 
> Mario Alonso Puig - El alimento de la felicidad - YouTube




En el vídeo dice que hay que consumir fruta/verdura 5 veces al día. Yo debo ser candidato al Alzheimer porque sólo como 2 veces al día.::
Y no dice nada del alcohol ienso:


.


----------



## semper paratus (25 Jul 2018)

Tiras para comprobar en la orina si estamos en cetosis.

¿Merecen la pena? ¿Alguien puede recomendar alguna marca?

Hace años usé unas un tiempo, era curioso ver cómo afectaba la alimentación al resultado.


----------



## esbjerg (25 Jul 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Tiras para comprobar en la orina si estamos en cetosis.
> 
> ¿Merecen la pena? ¿Alguien puede recomendar alguna marca?
> 
> Hace años usé unas un tiempo, era curioso ver cómo afectaba la alimentación al resultado.



Yo compré en Amazon por 7€ pero no te sé decir nada interesante.


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2018)

Yo antes siempre estaba en cetosis, me compré las tiras en Amazon. Pero desde que tomo metformina ya no marcan las tiras nada pone negativo, a pesar que estoy comiendo lo mismo que antes... un misterio. 

Algún experto please.


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo antes siempre estaba en cetosis, me compré las tiras en Amazon. Pero desde que tomo metformina ya no marcan las tiras nada pone negativo, a pesar que estoy comiendo lo mismo que antes... un misterio.
> 
> Algún experto please.



Siempre, ¿durante cuanto?. Porque independientemente de que se tome metformina o no, lo normal es que una vez adaptado, los cuerpos cetonicos en orina(el exceso que produces) se reduce, ya que el cuerpo se ajusta y sólo produces lo que consumes, y por eso dejas de mear el exceso.

Lo de la metformina ¿es por diabetes?


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Siempre, ¿durante cuanto?. Porque independientemente de que se tome metformina o no, lo normal es que una vez adaptado, los cuerpos cetonicos en orina(el exceso que produces) se reduce, ya que el cuerpo se ajusta y sólo produces lo que consumes, y por eso dejas de mear el exceso.
> 
> Lo de la metformina ¿es por diabetes?




Pues antes estaba en cetosis generalmente, me marcaba entre moderada y alta. Un buen día empecé a tomar metformina al día siguiente me medí los cetones y daba negativo y así hasta una semana... pensé que sería por ese motivo y dejé de medirme la cetósis. Ya no me le he medido más. 

No tengo diabetes, ni nunca la he tenido.


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pues antes estaba en cetosis generalmente, me marcaba entre moderada y alta. Un buen día empecé a tomar metformina al día siguiente me medí los cetones y daba negativo y así hasta una semana... pensé que sería por ese motivo y dejé de medirme la cetósis. Ya no me le he medido más.
> 
> No tengo diabetes, ni nunca la he tenido.



Si coincide exactamente con el comienzo de tomar la metformina, debe ser por eso. ¿Para qué la tomas? Has notado algo por dejar de tener cetonas en la orina?


----------



## MAUSER (25 Jul 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Si coincide exactamente con el comienzo de tomar la metformina, debe ser por eso. ¿Para qué la tomas? Has notado algo por dejar de tener cetonas en la orina?



longevidad... jeje. No he notado nada, todo bien. 

Lo mismo mañana me mido, espero que no hayan caducado las tiras.


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> longevidad... jeje. No he notado nada, todo bien.
> 
> Lo mismo mañana me mido, espero que no hayan caducado las tiras.



Creo que se habló en el hilo sobre si tomar metformina o no en keto, pero no recuerdo bien a qué conclusiones se llegó. En cuanto a peso, etc., con la metformina, has notado algún cambio?


----------



## MAUSER (26 Jul 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> Creo que se habló en el hilo sobre si tomar metformina o no en keto, pero no recuerdo bien a qué conclusiones se llegó. En cuanto a peso, etc., con la metformina, has notado algún cambio?



No, pero tampoco estoy peor, un poquillo de mas peso muevo. 

Hago cetogenica cíclica. Dos días a la semana de festín y cinco cetosicos. Ayuno intermitente diario (dos comidas). El viernes como al medio día y hasta el sábado al medio día no como nada mas que un café y un té matcha en la mañana del sábado.


----------



## semper paratus (26 Jul 2018)

Eso de la metformina, ¿Para qué sirve?


----------



## boogie boom (26 Jul 2018)

La metformina sirve para controlar los picos de insulina y se le suele recetar a los diabéticos tipo 2, y a veces a gente con problemas de obesidad.


MAUSER dijo:


> No, pero tampoco estoy peor, un poquillo de mas peso muevo.
> 
> Hago cetogenica cíclica. Dos días a la semana de festín y cinco cetosicos. Ayuno intermitente diario (dos comidas). El viernes como al medio día y hasta el sábado al medio día no como nada mas que un café y un té matcha en la mañana del sábado.



No creo que tenga ningún sentido tomar metformina con la dieta que llevas, que a mi parecer está bien planteada. Tus subidas y bajadas de insulina deberían de ir de maravilla si llevas tiempo así. En mi opinión está perfecto estar funcionando con glucosa o con cuerpos cetónicos, haciendo que el cuerpo se adapte a lo que necesita. Es de hecho también más o menos lo que yo hago.

Como digo, en este caso tomar metformina no creo que sea nada beneficioso.


----------



## MAUSER (26 Jul 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> La metformina sirve para controlar los picos de insulina y se le suele recetar a los diabéticos tipo 2, y a veces a gente con problemas de obesidad.
> 
> *No creo que tenga ningún sentido* tomar metformina con la dieta que llevas, que a mi parecer está bien planteada. Tus subidas y bajadas de insulina deberían de ir de maravilla si llevas tiempo así. En mi opinión está perfecto estar funcionando con glucosa o con cuerpos cetónicos, haciendo que el cuerpo se adapte a lo que necesita. Es de hecho también más o menos lo que yo hago.
> 
> Como digo, en este caso tomar metformina* no creo que sea nada beneficioso*.




Te agradezco el comentario pero seguiré tomando la mierda esta, quiero morir y como no tengo huevos para el suicidio, pues...

Aconsejo a todos no tomarla, por favor, porque moriréis entre terribles sufrimientos.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2018)

¿Fisiológico? ¡Pero qué dices! | No vuelvo a engordar


----------



## esbjerg (26 Jul 2018)

La metformina la toman para adelgazar y les da gases y diarreas.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> La metformina la toman para adelgazar y les da gases y diarreas.



Y me gustaría saber lo que ocurre al cabo de los años a una persona que se atiborra de cereales, harinas y azúcares y ha tomado metformina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y me gustaría saber lo que ocurre al cabo de los años a una persona que se atiborra de cereales, harinas y azúcares y ha tomado metformina.



Como no hay atajos petaran. 

Tiene bastantes efectos secundarios conocidos. Los mas preocupantes son los desconocidos a largo plazo.

Partimos de no comer mierda y seguimos por no tomar quimicos y nos metemos pastillitas con dudosos efectos.

De momento creo que hace currar al higado de forma chunga para excretarlo.

Pd. Yo me tomo unas obleas de manteca de cacao que sirve para lo mismo y tiene un aroma a cacao que flipas.


----------



## individualina (27 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como no hay atajos petaran.
> 
> Tiene bastantes efectos secundarios conocidos. Los mas preocupantes son los desconocidos a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Yo desde hace unos 7 años me pregunto por qué la gente toma metformina existiendo la stevia que no tiene efectos secundarios y sí muchos más beneficios. 
Aclaro por si acaso que no tengo nada que ver con ningún productor de esa planta. Sólo la consumo en cápsulas (triturada), al igual que mi padre (diabético). Él más que yo ha podido comprobar sus efectos.


----------



## Erasithanatos (27 Jul 2018)

Hola chavales, ¿qué os parece este artículo Carnivorismo ?

En el se dice que al igual que el dogma de que el colesterol produce infartos, la fibra también es innecesaria y que es otro dogma impuesto por doctores vegetarianos;







En los años 70, el inglés Denis Burkitt y Hugh Trowell se volvieron líderes y referentes en la "dieta alta en fibra" y el concepto de "enfermedades occidentales". Habiendo pasado tiempo entre las poblaciones subsaharianas de África, guiados por su vegetarianismo declararon que;* la ausencia de productos fibrosos sin refinar eran la causa de la apabullante y creciente tasa de enfermedades cardiovasculares y de cancer colorrectal.*Esto es, un dogma de la misma forma que Ancel Keys propuso el estudio sobre los países del mediterráneo, con el falso dogma de colesterol = infarto, es decir, sin ninguna base--

Hugh Trowell afirmó que la primera aceptación de dieta alta en fibras era:

“La fibra dietética consiste en lo que permanece de la digestión de células vegetales comestibles , polisacáridos, lignina y sustancias asociadas resistentes a la digestión por las enzimas alimentarias de los humanos”.

¿Por qué la “teoría de la fibra” del Dr. Burkitt fue inmediatamente aceptada por los profesionales médicos y nutricionales mientras que la abrumadora evidencia en contra de ella fue ignorada? La razón es intuitivamente obvia. La carne no tiene fibra. Los vegetarianos promoverán cualquier mentira posible con la esperanza de que dejen de comer animales. La teoría de la fibra dietética está basada en la religión.







El Dr. Weston A. Price, visitó a la tribu Masai africana en 1935 porque se destacaban por tener una salud excelente. El macho promedio medía más de altura (183 cm) con dientes perfectos, huesos fuertes y sin enfermedades intestinales. Las mujeres altas dieron a luz fácilmente a bebés sanos y robustos. Los masai vivían completamente de su ganado. Arregló vacas, bebió su sangre y leche, y se comió la carne con toda la grasa. Los masai se negaron a comer granos o semillas de pasto, alegando que los granos y las semillas eran alimentos de vaca no adecuados como alimento para humanos. La cantidad de fibra en la dieta del Masai era cero, absolutamente ninguna. La leche, la sangre, la carne y la grasa que comen los masai no tienen fibra. Los Masai han demostrado que la fibra no es un requisito dietético para una digestión perfecta y salud del colon libre de cáncer. De acuerdo con el Dr. La teoría de la fibra de Burkett: los masai deberían haber tenido una epidemia de enfermedades intestinales y cáncer de colon. No tenían ninguna. La teoría de la fibra del Dr. Burkett es ciertamente anti-evolutiva.


----------



## piru (27 Jul 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Hola chavales, ¿qué os parece este artículo Carnivorismo ?
> 
> En el se dice que al igual que el dogma de que el colesterol produce infartos, la fibra también es innecesaria y que es otro dogma impuesto por doctores vegetarianos;
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, destaco para veganos:







*La única manera de poder dedicar más energía al funcionamiento del cerebro es reducir el tamaño de otros órganos que consuman mucha energía* (Aiello, L. y Wheeler, P, 1995)


.


----------



## kikepm (27 Jul 2018)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> Hola chavales, ¿qué os parece este artículo Carnivorismo ?
> 
> En el se dice que al igual que el dogma de que el colesterol produce infartos, la fibra también es innecesaria y que es otro dogma impuesto por doctores vegetarianos;
> 
> ...




Joder, la puta leche.

Como también sea falso esto, es que no queda una sola cosa cierta de entre casi todas las enseñanzas nutricionales que nos vienen contando los medios y el mainstream médico.

Es ACOJONANTE.


Es que da la sensación de que a cualquier aserción médica, la realidad es la contraria. Menuda ciencia de magufos hijos de puta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Joder, la puta leche.
> 
> Como también sea falso esto, es que no queda una sola cosa cierta de entre casi todas las enseñanzas nutricionales que nos vienen contando los medios y el mainstream médico.
> 
> ...



Pues voy a ser abogado del diablo. Todos esos consejos dieteticos TIENEN TODO EL SENTIDO.

Evidentemente tienen sentido dentro de la corriente oficial que te tienes que hinchar a cereales. Son consejos validos para que no enferme mas gente. A saber:
- Cinco comidas al dia. Totalmente logico que te digan que comas poquito cinco veces. Limitas las subidas y bajadas, esos picos brutales de azucar los conviertes en piquitos y evitas hipoglucemias.
- Beber dos litros de agua al dia: Hinchate a cereales pero bebe agua. Sin esa cantidad de agua meas fuego por lo acidificante que son los cereales y el azucar. Se consigue bajar la acidez y enfermara menos gente.
- La fibra va en el mismo sentido. Limitar los picos de azucar y proteger el intestino del ataque acido.

Como no te van a decir que comer toneladas de cereales es letal, te dan pautas para que lo sobrelleves.


----------



## piru (27 Jul 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues voy a ser abogado del diablo. Todos esos consejos dieteticos TIENEN TODO EL SENTIDO.
> 
> Evidentemente tienen sentido dentro de la corriente oficial que te tienes que hinchar a cereales. Son consejos validos para que no enferme mas gente. A saber:
> - Cinco comidas al dia. Totalmente logico que te digan que comas poquito cinco veces. Limitas las subidas y bajadas, esos picos brutales de azucar los conviertes en piquitos y evitas hipoglucemias.
> ...




Pues suena a "omeprazol bio" ienso:


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jul 2018)

Joder, os tragáis cualquier magufada. El ser humano tiene un intestino que en proporción a nuestro cuerpo tiene cero que ver con la proporción del intestino de un carnívoro.

Los foros de paleos están llenos de gente quejándose de estreñimiento. 

Los esquimales tenían dioses específicos para las ventosidades y el estreñimiento.

La grasa ralentiza el tránsito intestinal.

Vosotros mismos.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (27 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Joder, os tragáis cualquier magufada. El ser humano tiene un intestino que en proporción a nuestro cuerpo tiene cero que ver con la proporción del intestino de un carnívoro.
> 
> Los foros de paleos están llenos de gente quejándose de estreñimiento.
> 
> ...





En mi caso al contrario, como dicen aquí, escopetazos a diario y puntuales. Y ventosidades, ahora prácticamente nada en comparación a antes.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Joder, os tragáis cualquier magufada. El ser humano tiene un intestino que en proporción a nuestro cuerpo tiene cero que ver con la proporción del intestino de un carnívoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y un numero negativo en proporción con un herbívoro.

pon datos de longitudes, superficie de intercambio.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Jul 2018)

Perdí todos mis datos, pero hay un estudio que analiza la superficie de intercambio del ser humano comparada con la de los primates y es prácticamente la misma.

Si encuentro el estudio lo pongo.


----------



## MAUSER (27 Jul 2018)

Yo antes cuando comía de todo lo de la piramide de marras (macarrones, kellogs, fruta, lentejas, etc) siempre estaba estreñido, ahora con paleo mas fermentados voy como un reloj.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jul 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo antes cuando comía de todo lo de la piramide de marras (macarrones, kellogs, fruta, lentejas, etc) siempre estaba estreñido, ahora con paleo mas fermentados voy como un reloj.



yo cada mañana me siento y se me cae, sin fuerza y sin frenazos.

no me pongo ciego a grasas, pero la harina ni la toco.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Perdí todos mis datos, pero hay un estudio que analiza la superficie de intercambio del ser humano comparada con la de los primates y es prácticamente la misma.
> 
> Si encuentro el estudio lo pongo.



Perdi todos mis datos

Puto comedoritos


----------



## Erasithanatos (27 Jul 2018)

En mi caso la grasa me hace ir al lavabo, demasiado bien. 

El mejor laxante natural es la bilis humana, cito;

*Una dieta baja en grasas produce estreñimiento*

Si no hay grasa en la dieta no se produce suficiente bilis en el organismo para conseguir dichos movimientos. Los alimentos ricos en grasa aumentan la motilidad (desplazamiento de la comida una vez digerida del estómago a ano) mientras que los carbohidratos y proteínas no tienen esos efectos.

La bilis está compuesta de 2 ácidos, el ácido quenodesoxicólico(CDCA) y ácido desoxicólico (DCA). La bilis adherida al bolo fecal tiene la propiedad de lubricar y mejorar el peristaltismo, la gastronteología moderna y sus dietas ricas en “fibra y almidones” no solucionan casi ningún problema digestivo porque a su vez que el añadimos fibra, no estamos lubricando el colon con nuestro lubricante esencial y natural –producido por nosotros— la bilis.

Un colon sin peristaltismo o motilidad va a suponer una infinidad de dolencias y anormalidades totalmente aceptadas como “normales” e invitables por buena parte del sistema convencional como; hemorroides, plicomas, fisuras anales, sangrado, picazón –prurito– y quemazón anal, retortijones, síndrome del intestino irritable, reflujo, hernia hiatal, hígado graso, dispepsia abdominal, diverticulitis y atumoraciones colonarias que más tarde se trasforman en cáncer de colon.

Como cita el libro de “la dieta paleolítica” de Loren Cordain: *Algunas personas temen que las dietas con abundante contenido de carne produzcan estreñimiento. No es así. Las carnes, los pecados y los mariscos no producen estreñimiento. El famoso explorador del Ártico Vilhjalmur Stefansson dedicó años a comienzos del siglo XX a levantar mapas y a explorar el lejano norte. Durante sus expediciones en trineos tirados por perros, solía vivir de productos naturales más de un año cada vez; él y sus hombres dependían totalmente de alimentos de origen animal, que obtenían cazando y pescando. En su diario comenta que asombrosamente, hombres que antes sufrían de estreñimiento con sus raciones de harina, galletas de maíz, arroz y pan mejoraban casi por completo de este problema a la semana de haber adoptado la dieta de los esquimales,* todo (rica en proteína, pero con un contenido de grasa suficiente que evitaba el riesgo de toxicidad proteica). Años después cuando Stefansson volvió a la civilización, científicos y médicos de los más respetados de ese tiempo, lo tuvieron a él y a otro explorador con una dieta de pura carne durante un año, en condiciones controladas, en un hospital. Al cabo del año, la evaluación clínica demostró que el funcionamiento de los intestinos era normal (algo totalmente extraño en esta época moderna). Tal como Stefansson y los esquimales, no sufrirás de estreñimiento cuando en tu diente predominen la carne magra, pescados y mariscos. En realidad vas a descubrir que desaparecen tus problemas digestivos.


----------



## Direct (28 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Joder, os tragáis cualquier magufada. El ser humano tiene un intestino que en proporción a nuestro cuerpo tiene cero que ver con la proporción del intestino de un carnívoro.
> 
> Los foros de paleos están llenos de gente quejándose de estreñimiento.
> 
> ...




En mi caso y el de mi mujer es todo lo contrario.

Y fíjate que ella tenía problemas de estreñimiento desde siempre. Ahora que le ha perdido más o menos el miedo a las grasas va mínimo una vez al día cosa que antes era cada 2 días incluso 3... Una burrada.


----------



## PBA (28 Jul 2018)

La carne y el pescado es un lujo para el 80-90% de la población mundial. El vegetarianismo es algo inevitable para la mayoría, lo quieran o no tiene que ser así.

Para el estreñimiento se puede tomar lino que tiene un 25%-30% de fibra y grasa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jul 2018)

PBA dijo:


> La carne y el pescado es un lujo para el 80-90% de la población mundial. El vegetarianismo es algo inevitable para la mayoría, lo quieran o no tiene que ser así.
> 
> Para el estreñimiento se puede tomar lino que tiene un 25%-30% de fibra y grasa.



Estoy de acuerdo en que el ser humano tiene que decrecer, esto se puede hacer de dos formas, seguimos con los monocultivos y destrozando selvas y bosques y diezmando el planeta hasta que éste nos extermine a casi todos o a todos y vuelta a empezar, oooo tomamos el toro por los cuernos y hacemos los deberes, acabamos con los monocultivos y volvemos a agricultura y ganadería más tradicional prescindiendo de los cereales, a la vez que controlamos la demografía con una tendencia hacia abajo... Está en nuestras manos, lo que tengo claro es que la población mundial no es sostenible y decrecerá sí o sí, solo tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo en cómo.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (28 Jul 2018)

Vuelvo a necesitar de vuestra sabiduría, resulta que acumulo mucho sarro en los dientes, a pesar de que me hago 2 limpiezas profundas al año y me lavo los dientes todos los días, acumulo sarro continuamente y no se como acabar con el!! He leído lo del aceite de coco y lo he incorporado a la alimentación.
Me gustaría saber si hay alimentos que crean más sarro o al contrario si hay alimentos que lo protejan, Resumiendo como evito la formación del sarro desde la alimentación???


----------



## Erasithanatos (28 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Vuelvo a necesitar de vuestra sabiduría, resulta que acumulo mucho sarro en los dientes, a pesar de que me hago 2 limpiezas profundas al año y me lavo los dientes todos los días, acumulo sarro continuamente y no se como acabar con el!! He leído lo del aceite de coco y lo he incorporado a la alimentación.
> Me gustaría saber si hay alimentos que crean más sarro o al contrario si hay alimentos que lo protejan, Resumiendo como evito la formación del sarro desde la alimentación???



Vitamina A y D, el hígado de bacalao es un buen suplemento tiene una función inmunoestimulante sobre los macrófagos (que devoran toda la basura, incluida la que habita los vasos sanguíneos gingivales). 

Las carnes de calidad y alimentos grasosos son inmunoestimulante por las Vitaminas del tipo A y D.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se cometió el error de no llevar la anticoncepción junto a las medicinas a los países subdesarrollados, ya es tarde.

No se puede luchar contra las religiones que prohíben el condón sin pisar muchos callos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jul 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Se cometió el error de no llevar la anticoncepción junto a las medicinas a los países subdesarrollados, ya es tarde.
> 
> No se puede luchar contra las religiones que prohíben el condón sin pisar muchos callos.



Pues entonces preparados porque vienen curvas...


----------



## MAUSER (28 Jul 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Vuelvo a necesitar de vuestra sabiduría, resulta que acumulo mucho sarro en los dientes, a pesar de que me hago 2 limpiezas profundas al año y me lavo los dientes todos los días, acumulo sarro continuamente y no se como acabar con el!! He leído lo del aceite de coco y lo he incorporado a la alimentación.
> Me gustaría saber si hay alimentos que crean más sarro o al contrario si hay alimentos que lo protejan, Resumiendo como evito la formación del sarro desde la alimentación???





Lo que mas me mancha los dientes es el café y el té.


----------



## PBA (29 Jul 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que el ser humano tiene que decrecer, esto se puede hacer de dos formas, seguimos con los monocultivos y destrozando selvas y bosques y diezmando el planeta hasta que éste nos extermine a casi todos o a todos y vuelta a empezar, oooo tomamos el toro por los cuernos y hacemos los deberes, acabamos con los monocultivos y volvemos a agricultura y ganadería más tradicional prescindiendo de los cereales, a la vez que controlamos la demografía con una tendencia hacia abajo... Está en nuestras manos, lo que tengo claro es que la población mundial no es sostenible y decrecerá sí o sí, solo tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo en cómo.



Pues a no ser que haya un cataclismo la población mundial va a seguir creciendo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Pues a no ser que haya un cataclismo la población mundial va a seguir creciendo.



Es que es eso precisamente lo que nos llevará a ese cataclismo tarde o temprano...


----------



## sada (29 Jul 2018)

DOCUMENTAL SOBRE EL AYUNO Cadena ARTE subtitulado en español 1 - YouTube


----------



## semper paratus (30 Jul 2018)

http://cienciaalplato.com/2018/07/3...ncion-de-enfermedades-y-regeneracion-celular/


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Jul 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Se cometió el error de no llevar la anticoncepción junto a las medicinas a los países subdesarrollados, ya es tarde.
> 
> No se puede luchar contra las religiones que prohíben el condón sin pisar muchos callos.



No es tan sencillo, creo yo:
- En los países pobres tienen muchos hijos porque follan sin talento, o porque no les dan los condones, o porque sudan de ponerse una goma...

La cuestión me parece un tanto más compleja. En el tercer mundo se tiene muchos hijos porque son el plan de pensiones. Esto es difícil de entender para nosotros que tenemos un sistema de previsión público o para los países que hace más de 100 años que tienen sistemas privados. En China profunda, en la India, en Nepal y en Myanmar, por ejemplo, cuando eres viejo tus hijos cuidan de ti. Cuantos más hijos tienes, más oportunidades de que no te quedes bajo el puente.

Es por eso que si quieres implementar medidas de limitación de la reproducción humana efectivas, tienes, simultáneamente, que implementar medidas de previsión social. Y con la bajísima productividad en esos países, ya me contarás como lo haces.


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Jul 2018)

no te quito razón, pero antes tenían todos los hijos que podían por no saber cuantos les iban a sobrevivir.

ahora, con los mismos hijos, tienen el doble de cuidadores.

hay centenares de millones de personas que están firmemente convencidas de que la anticoncepción es pecado, y sus papas y mulás les reafirman en la creencia.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (1 Ago 2018)

Otra duda para quien me pueda ayudar, Resulta que puedo estar sin comer durante horas, fácilmente me tiro 12 horas sin comer, pero como coma me entra un hambre terrible y me como todo lo que me encuentre. No sé muy bien por qué es esto?? Lo que como siempre es nada de azucares, nada de harinas y nada de procesados.
Por qué ese hambre en cuanto como???


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (1 Ago 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Otra duda para quien me pueda ayudar, Resulta que puedo estar sin comer durante horas, fácilmente me tiro 12 horas sin comer, pero como coma me entra un hambre terrible y me como todo lo que me encuentre. No sé muy bien por qué es esto?? Lo que como siempre es nada de azucares, nada de harinas y nada de procesados.
> Por qué ese hambre en cuanto como???



Eso que dices me sucede a veces sólo por la noche. Pero como rara vez ceno, rara vez pasa. Pero cuando ceno, lo disfruto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Otra duda para quien me pueda ayudar, Resulta que puedo estar sin comer durante horas, fácilmente me tiro 12 horas sin comer, pero como coma me entra un hambre terrible y me como todo lo que me encuentre. No sé muy bien por qué es esto?? Lo que como siempre es nada de azucares, nada de harinas y nada de procesados.
> Por qué ese hambre en cuanto como???



Entiendo que llevas poco tiempo. Dale un mesecito o como mucho dos y no te pasara.

Que te de hambre normal despues de 12 horas. Que te pongas fina a comer...en eso consiste.

No se hasta donde has seguido el hilo pero aqui no se trata de comer poco. Come mucho pero de alimentos naturales (cero procesados), a ser posible altos en grasas y la cosa ira bien.


----------



## Max Aub (1 Ago 2018)

Promover el consumo de carnes especialmente la roja, en pleno siglo XXI es un ejercicio de fascismo especista tan obsoleto que cuando esteis agnozando bajo una aterosclerosis con el colesterol desbocado os acordareis de la saludable dieta mediterranea y esas paellas con vegetales y aceite de oliva, de esas rebanadas de pan tumaca y de esas saludables ensaladas de soja que no disfrutasteis. Comer animales genera un karma muy jodido, y lo peor es que no os va a hacer falta palmarla para saborear ese karma.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2018)

yo como lo que mis antepasados salvando cantidades y calidades, y la soja como que no. el trigo actual, tampoco lo probaban.

y hablo de abuelos, no mas lejos.

habrá a quien la soja le siente muy mal, sus genes no saben lo que es.


----------



## semper paratus (2 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Promover el consumo de carnes especialmente la roja, en pleno siglo XXI es un ejercicio de fascismo especista



Ya, ¿verdad que es maravilloso?


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (2 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Promover el consumo de carnes especialmente la roja, en pleno siglo XXI es un ejercicio de fascismo especista tan obsoleto que cuando esteis agnozando bajo una aterosclerosis con el colesterol desbocado os acordareis de la saludable dieta mediterranea y esas paellas con vegetales y aceite de oliva, de esas rebanadas de pan tumaca y de esas saludables ensaladas de soja que no disfrutasteis. Comer animales genera un karma muy jodido, y lo peor es que no os va a hacer falta palmarla para saborear ese karma.



La nutrición va por libre de ideologías.
Y ¿Qué pasa?¿En la un tanto difusa y "saludable dieta Mediterranea" no se come carne? ¿No serán los ateromas de colesterol por exceso de carbos como el pan con los trigos mierdosos actuales? Y la soja, ¿Por que crees que en Asia se fermenta? ¿No será que esas ensaladas de soja no son tan saludables como crees?
Eso sí, siempre nos quedará el karma y otros recursos religiosos para explicar lo que no tiene una explicación sencilla.


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Ago 2018)

Ni es cerveza, ni es paleo, pero es curioso al menos...

La “paleobirra”, una nueva ¿cerveza? para la dieta paleo



> Recientemente hemos leído en La Vanguardia que han creado una nueva cerveza, aprovechando el tirón de la dieta paleo, cuya denominación es la de “paleobirra”, que lleva lúpulo, fermento de kombucha y té verde.
> 
> “La paleobirra es una cerveza sin alcohol, sin cereal y sin gluten”, explica Jordi Dalmau, uno de los creadores de ésta nueva bebida. El ingrediente que la hace quizá algo especial es que lleva kombucha, una bebida fermentada naturalmente de sabor ácido y refrescante que ha sido muy valorada por sus beneficios probioticos a lo largo de muchas generaciones. Es conocida por muchos nombres, algunos de ellos son: Kvass de Té, Hongo de Manchuria, y hongo de la inmortalidad.
> 
> ...



El enlace al artículo original de La Vanguardia:

https://www.lavanguardia.com/comer/materia-prima/20171004/431790628473/paleobirra-la-nueva-bebida-probiotica-que-divide-a-los-nutricionistas.html


----------



## _Stuka_ (2 Ago 2018)

Y que pasa con la avena? Es buena o no? Algún sustituto a la leche de vaca? Leche de almendras? La de super debe llevar mil aditivos.


----------



## fmc (2 Ago 2018)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> Y que pasa con la avena? Es buena o no? Algún sustituto a la leche de vaca? Leche de almendras? La de super debe llevar mil aditivos.



Las almendras no tienen tetas para dar leche  Qué tal si te comes un puñado de almendras? Si tienes sed, bebe agua...


----------



## _Stuka_ (2 Ago 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Las almendras no tienen tetas para dar leche  Qué tal si te comes un puñado de almendras? Si tienes sed, bebe agua...



http://dle.rae.es/?id=N2tsDWF

Se trata de sustituir un alimento que me gusta por otro parecido. Tambien te puedes comer un pepino a mordiscos en vez de en un gazpacho.


----------



## fmc (2 Ago 2018)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> http://dle.rae.es/?id=N2tsDWF
> 
> Se trata de sustituir un alimento que me gusta por otro parecido. Tambien te puedes comer un pepino a mordiscos en vez de en un gazpacho.



Ahí me has pillado :: La RAE lo acepta, pero la UE no, de hecho, muchas leches aditivadas se venden como preparados lácteos en vez de leche.

A lo que iba con mi comentario es a no intentar buscar sustitutos.... bebiendo leches vegetales con tropecientos aditivos, comiento pan sin cereales, hamburguesas sin carne, etc, al final sólo empeoras las cosas. Si te sienta bien la leche, bebe leche de la mejor calidad posible. Si tienes problemas con la leche consume otros productos, pero no busques reemplazos.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Ago 2018)

la leche de almendras, que se debería decir zumo o néctar por llevar agua, es una bebida como otra cualquiera, sana. si te la haces tu con la miel justa.

en verano, mejor que almendras a palo seco con agua o lo que sea, pero desde luego absurdo por querer beber algo blanco.


----------



## qbit (2 Ago 2018)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> http://dle.rae.es/?id=N2tsDWF



Según la definición del DRAE, la leche entera mantiene toda la grasa, pero lo que cuenta es la legislación alimentaria, según la cual la leche entera tiene un mínimo de grasa, que es bastante menor que la cantidad de grasa que tiene la leche cruda, por lo que la industria alimentaria le quita nata a la leche cruda y al resultado lo llaman legalmente (que no éticamente) leche entera.



fmc dijo:


> Ahí me has pillado :: La RAE lo acepta, pero la UE no



Porque la RAE recoge el uso del lenguaje mientras que la legislación alimentaria especifica con mucha concreción todos los conceptos alimentarios. De hecho, en los correspondientes reales decretos suele venir un apartado de definiciones alimentarias.



Incorrezto dijo:


> la leche de almendras, que se debería decir zumo o néctar por llevar agua



De nuevo los conceptos de zumo y néctar tienen una definición muy precisa en la legislación alimentaria. Unido a esto, la tradición del lenguaje llama leche también a los líquidos obtenidos de frutos secos.

***

En este sitio supuestamente dedicado a aconsejar sobre la alimentación adecuada para la diabetes dicen que hay que comer de 3 a 5 veces al día, lo cual me parece contraproducente, (un anticonsejo), pues es de sobra sabido que al comer muchas veces no dejas al sistema digestivo y al páncreas descansar y se fomenta la resistencia a la insulina:

10 Consejos para comer más saludable | iMagazine | Soluciones para la Diabetes


----------



## MAUSER (2 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> 10 Consejos para comer más saludable | iMagazine | Soluciones para la Diabetes




Otro vegano y su artículito de que comas cinco veces al día y que no comas carne, lo de siempre.


----------



## Elkin (2 Ago 2018)

Tengo una duda que seguramente haya sido tratada entre tantas páginas, pero me es imposible encontrarlo.

No tengo claro lo de diferentes embutidos, tipo salami, salchichón, chorizo revilla o fuet.

Interpreto que son procesados, y por tanto eliminables. Sin embargo he visto dietas cetogénicas en donde claramente es posible su ingestión, es grasa, sin duda.

Por ejemplo de la panceta lo tengo claro, pero, ¿no es también la panceta algo procesado?

Ahí estoy liado. A ver entonces. 


Gracias gente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2018)

Elkin dijo:


> Tengo una duda que seguramente haya sido tratada entre tantas páginas, pero me es imposible encontrarlo.
> 
> No tengo claro lo de diferentes embutidos, tipo salami, salchichón, chorizo revilla o fuet.
> 
> ...



Cualquier embutido picado hay que ponerlo en cuarentena.

El menos procesado es la morcilla que no suele llevar nada mas que cebolla y sangre.

A partir de ahi como no sea una carniceria de confianza y embutido artesanal es mierda fijo.

En los del super a leer la etiqueta y alguno se salva. Si llevan alguna harina o azucar fuera. Algun conservante puede valer de eso no te libras.

Panceta fresca sin problema. Si es ahumada suelen poner un gramo de azucar como conservate que puede ser aceptable.

No nos volvamos locos, azucar y harinas descartas, el resto esporadico.

Jamon serrano, cabeza de lomo iberico y en general piezas enteras no son peligrosos.


----------



## lost_77 (2 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cualquier embutido picado hay que ponerlo en cuarentena.
> 
> El menos procesado es la morcilla que no suele llevar nada mas que cebolla y sangre.
> 
> ...



En las etiquetas de los embutidos casi siempre aparece almidón y algún azúcar, pero la mayoría de las veces son 1 o 2 gr por cada 100. ¿Es demasiado? Otra cosa son los fiambres, que ahí si que la carne llega al 60% con suerte muchas veces, y el resto féculas y azúcares.

Aunque por otro lado, se habla mucho del almidón resistente (fécula) como muy bueno para la flora intestinal. Es curioso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2018)

lost_77 dijo:


> En las etiquetas de los embutidos casi siempre aparece almidón y algún azúcar, pero la mayoría de las veces son 1 o 2 gr por cada 100. ¿Es demasiado? Otra cosa son los fiambres, que ahí si que la carne llega al 60% con suerte muchas veces, y el resto féculas y azúcares.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado, se habla mucho del almidón resistente (fécula) como muy bueno para la flora intestinal. Es curioso.



Por eso te he distinguido el picado del entero. En el picado cabe todo. He visto fiambres con 60% de harinas, un simple chorizo hasta un 20%

Los enteros son ese gramo como conservate que es azucar.

Almidones hay de muchas procedencias y le temo mas al como lo procesan que al de donde.

Comete una ensalada de patata y solucionado.


----------



## Max Aub (2 Ago 2018)

El consumo de embutidos es pasaporte dkrecto al cancer, debido a que ademas de ser carne, lleva nitritos, potemciadores de la asfixia celular, tal y como se ha probado por la ciencia.


----------



## Elkin (2 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cualquier embutido picado hay que ponerlo en cuarentena.
> 
> El menos procesado es la morcilla que no suele llevar nada mas que cebolla y sangre.
> 
> ...







Aaah ya decía yo. Pues aclarado. MUCHAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## Cazarr (2 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> El consumo de embutidos es pasaporte dkrecto al cancer, debido a que ademas de ser carne, lleva nitritos, potemciadores de la asfixia celular, tal y como se ha probado por la ciencia.



Primera vez que lo leo. Interesante.

¿Sólo lo llevan los embutidos? ¿Hay diferencia entre nitritos y nitratos? ¿Qué pasa con el que llevan las verduras de forma natural? ienso:


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Primera vez que lo leo. Interesante.
> 
> ¿Sólo lo llevan los embutidos? ¿Hay diferencia entre nitritos y nitratos? ¿Qué pasa con el que llevan las verduras de forma natural? ienso:



Los vegetales son la fuente más grande de nitritos y nitratos. De hecho el cuerpo tb los secreta a partir de la saliva.

Los nitritos y nitratos de la carne son muy pocos en comparación a los de los vegetales. 
El peligro están un comer mucho de los alimentos que lleven estos dos compuestos. La carne como digo, lleva poco, así que por ese lado no hay que preocuparse.
Pero los veggies te dirán que no comas carne y que te atiborres a verduras.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los vegetales son la fuente más grande de nitritos y nitratos. De hecho el cuerpo tb los secreta a partir de la saliva.
> 
> Los nitritos y nitratos de la carne son muy pocos en comparación a los de los vegetales.
> El peligro están un comer mucho de los alimentos que lleven estos dos compuestos. La carne como digo, lleva poco, así que por ese lado no hay que preocuparse.
> Pero los veggies te dirán que no comas carne y que te atiborres a verduras.



¿Nitritos? ¿entonces que penes podemos comer?

Leo que la vitamina C es un buen aliado contra los nitritos. Habrá que darle caña, ya lo decia Linus Pauling!!!!


----------



## 999999999 (3 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Primera vez que lo leo. Interesante.
> 
> ¿Sólo lo llevan los embutidos? ¿Hay diferencia entre nitritos y nitratos? ¿Qué pasa con el que llevan las verduras de forma natural? ienso:



Pero cómo puedes tomar en serio a ese majadero gilipollas vegano...??? ::

Que te den por culo con un embutido, Max Aub!!!


----------



## merkawoman (3 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los vegetales son la fuente más grande de nitritos y nitratos. De hecho el cuerpo tb los secreta a partir de la saliva.
> 
> Los nitritos y nitratos de la carne son muy pocos en comparación a los de los vegetales.
> El peligro están un comer mucho de los alimentos que lleven estos dos compuestos. La carne como digo, lleva poco, así que por ese lado no hay que preocuparse.
> Pero los veggies te dirán que no comas carne y que te atiborres a verduras.



¿que vegetales contienen nitritosienso:?

En los embutidos hay nitritos (y nitratos) a patadas...


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Ago 2018)

En la verdura fresca lo que hay son nitratos, que al digerirlos se transforman en nitritos en el cuerpo humano. No es una concentración alta en verdura fresca, puede ser más alta en las conservas y mucho más en la verdura envasada en plástico.

Lo de siempre, comprar todo fresco, de proximidad y fuera del supermercado.


----------



## Max Aub (3 Ago 2018)

Las frutas y verduras no llevan nitritos, como dice algun ceporro por ahi, pues son productos naturales y no necesitan mierda alguna para prservarse. Los chorizos , salchichas, fiambres, etc estan hasta arriba de productos añadidos por el hombre para prolongar su consumo, pues ademas de ser cadaveres de animales deben conservarse por largo tiempo y lucir bonitos en el lineal del supermercado. La OMS ha remarcado, por activa y pasiva, que son cancerigenos, y quien los coma esta sumando papeletas para terminar recibiendo quimio y con el ojete pelado.


----------



## MAUSER (3 Ago 2018)

Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental (como se puede observar a diario en este hilo)

Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental

La dieta vegetariana no es tan sana como muchos suponen. Según un estudio realizado por laUniversidad Médica de Graz (Austria), los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de padecer cáncer, alergias y otros problemas de salud mental como la depresión o la ansiedad.

La revista científica «PLOS ONE» revela los datos de esta investigación llevada a cabo por los investigadores Nathalie T. Burkert, Johanna Muckenhuber, Franziska Großschädl, Éva Rásky y Wolfgang Freidl, quienes analizaron los hábitos de vida recogidos en la Encuesta de Entrevistas de Salud de Austria de 1320 personas.

Todas ellas fueron divididas en cuatro grupos: vegetarianos, personas consumidoras de carne y abundante fruta, quienes comían menos carne y aquellos que consumían más carne que todos.

A pesar de que los vegetarianos consumen menos alcohol y tienen un Índice de Masa Corporal más bajo, la investigación desveló que se encontraban en peor estado de salid físico y mental.

Se demuestra así que «los adultos austriacos que consumen una dieta vegetariana son menos saludables (en términos de cáncer, alergias y trastornos de salud mental) , tienen una menor calidad de vida, y también requieren más tratamiento médico», aseguran los investigadores en el estudio.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Ago 2018)

El bueno de Frank creo que patina un poco a veces.

Dice que si tienes la temperatura corporal inferior a 37ºC es que tienes un problema en la tiroides. Quiero pensar que da por hecho un margen de error de al menos un grado, porque estar a 37 en mi pueblo es tener unas décimas (o sea, tener algo mal).

Episodio #1489 Medicamentos de la tiroides no mejoran el metabolismo - YouTube


----------



## AtomAnt (4 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> El bueno de Frank creo que patina un poco a veces.
> 
> Dice que si tienes la temperatura corporal inferior a 37ºC es que tienes un problema en la tiroides. Quiero pensar que da por hecho un margen de error de al menos un grado, porque estar a 37 en mi pueblo es tener unas décimas (o sea, tener algo mal).



Pues en el mío lo normal es tener entre 36,5 y 37, y "unas décimas" es a partir de ahí (fiebre a partir de 38). Yo suelo tener 37, pero conozco gente que tiende más hacia los 36,5.

Temperatura corporal normal: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica


----------



## semper paratus (4 Ago 2018)

Pues hablando de temperatura: he notado, tras un mes sin tomar nada envasado (salvo pescado enlatado en aceite), nada con harinas ni patatas, arroz, etc, que tolero mucho mejor el agua fria.

Curioso.


----------



## Max Aub (4 Ago 2018)

Ahora que estamos en verano es la mejor epoca para empezar una dieta a base de frutas, cuyo contenido en fructosa activa el metabolismo y combate lo que dicen por arriba de la baja temperatura corporal. Eso y soja, legumbres y verdura como coles de bruselas y brocoli, activa como nada el metabolismo y crea un sistema inmunotario de hierro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Ahora que estamos en verano es la mejor epoca para empezar una dieta a base de frutas, cuyo contenido en fructosa activa el metabolismo y combate lo que dicen por arriba de la baja temperatura corporal. Eso y soja, legumbres y verdura como coles de bruselas y brocoli, activa como nada el metabolismo y crea un sistema inmunotario de hierro.



Todo eso perfecto acompañado de una buena tortilla o unas sardinas.


----------



## Max Aub (5 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo eso perfecto acompañado de una buena tortilla o unas sardinas.



Tortilla de patata, ese plato casposo españoluzo para familias heteros que escuchan a Manolo Escobar con sus pubis frondosos y malolientes. Y la sardina, ese animal que, de puro esquilmo va camino de la extincion...Que civilizados sois los fascistas carnivoros.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Tortilla de patata, ese plato casposo españoluzo para familias heteros que escuchan a Manolo Escobar con sus pubis frondosos y malolientes. Y la sardina, ese animal que, de puro esquilmo va camino de la extincion...Que civilizados sois los fascistas carnivoros.



Blandengue


----------



## semper paratus (5 Ago 2018)

El día que legalicen el canibalismo, comeré veganos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Tortilla de patata, ese plato casposo españoluzo para familias heteros que escuchan a Manolo Escobar con sus pubis frondosos y malolientes. Y la sardina, ese animal que, de puro esquilmo va camino de la extincion...Que civilizados sois los fascistas carnivoros.



Menudo gilipollas ::


----------



## qbit (5 Ago 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental (como se puede observar a diario en este hilo)
> 
> Los vegetarianos tienen mayor riesgo de sufrir cáncer y otros problemas de salud mental



Alerta: La mayoría de estudios científicos son falsos:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...yoria-de-estudios-cientificos-son-falsos.html


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Ago 2018)

pubis paleolíticos, no veo el problema


----------



## polaris-hell (5 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Tortilla de patata, ese plato casposo españoluzo para familias heteros que escuchan a Manolo Escobar con sus pubis frondosos y malolientes. Y la sardina, ese animal que, de puro esquilmo va camino de la extincion...Que civilizados sois los fascistas carnivoros.



Otro gilipollas al ignore. Carlopez, queremos trolls de más calidad


----------



## sada (6 Ago 2018)

https://www.lavanguardia.com/lacont...horas-cada-dia-y-me-siento-fuerte-y-sano.html

Dr. Andreas Michalsen, médico internista y naturópata
Tengo 56 años. Nací en Berlín y vivo junto al lago Constanza (Alemania). Soy médico internista y naturópata en el hospital Immanuel (Berlín). Estoy casado y tengo cuatro hijos (de entre 2 y 22 años). Soy ecologista-liberal de izquierdas. Soy cristiano interesado en la espiritualidad india


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2018)

sada dijo:


> https://www.lavanguardia.com/lacont...horas-cada-dia-y-me-siento-fuerte-y-sano.html
> 
> Dr. Andreas Michalsen, médico internista y naturópata
> Tengo 56 años. Nací en Berlín y vivo junto al lago Constanza (Alemania). Soy médico internista y naturópata en el hospital Immanuel (Berlín). Estoy casado y tengo cuatro hijos (de entre 2 y 22 años). Soy ecologista-liberal de izquierdas. Soy cristiano interesado en la espiritualidad india



Interesante, a primera vista suena a "chalado" pero tienen mucho sentido sus consejos. No esperéis una aceptación por parte de la medicina ni farmacia convencional XD.

Yo personalmente tiro mucho de fitoterapia (no confundir con homeopatía). Funciona.


----------



## Kevinjesus (7 Ago 2018)

Voy a empezar con ayunos intermitentes a ver el efecto sobre mi cuerpo. De momento el fin de semana pasado sólo he desayunado un café solo, y no he comido nada desde las 22:00 (cena) hasta las 12:00 (almuerzo, y han sido frutos secos y queso). Sí que bebí agua.

Me resultó más fácil de lo que pensaba. Un poco de hambre un rato después del café pero poca cosa.

¿Cuántos días a la semana sería recomendable hacerlo para que se vean efectos? ¿Todos los días? Hacerlo entre semana me va a costar más fuerza de voluntad....


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (7 Ago 2018)

A mí no me cuesta nada hacer ayuno, aguanto sin hambre fácilmente 18 horas, ceno pronto y desayuno un café solo, comiendo una vez al día.
Pero lo que llevo peor es mentir al médico porque si le digo q solo como una vez al día me pone una cara de barbaridad y de estar haciendo lo peor para mi organismo porque no puedo estar tantas horas sin comer, porque estoy tirando de músculo y no de grasa y eso es peligrosisimo, y debo comer mínimo 5 veces al día.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (7 Ago 2018)

Para ayunar, lo mejor es entrar en cetosis y el hambre desaparece de golpe cuando ya estás medianamente keto-adaptado. Muchas veces se come más por 'obligación' que por necesidad.


----------



## esbjerg (7 Ago 2018)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Voy a empezar con ayunos intermitentes a ver el efecto sobre mi cuerpo. De momento el fin de semana pasado sólo he desayunado un café solo, y no he comido nada desde las 22:00 (cena) hasta las 12:00 (almuerzo, y han sido frutos secos y queso). Sí que bebí agua.
> 
> Me resultó más fácil de lo que pensaba. Un poco de hambre un rato después del café pero poca cosa.
> 
> ¿Cuántos días a la semana sería recomendable hacerlo para que se vean efectos? ¿Todos los días? Hacerlo entre semana me va a costar más fuerza de voluntad....



No te comas mucho la cabeza con eso. Si dejas de comer hidratos de carbono y endulzantes se te quita el hambre y lo puedes hacer cuando te apetezca. Yo solo tengo hambre para cenar, sobre las 7 de la tarde, ceno por ejemplo un pollo asado entero o pacenta o chuletas y luego queso, yogur y fruta y listo.

Lo importante es que no te obligues y acumules mucha hambre. Nunca pases hambre. Si te entra hambre pica algo que te la quite que no lleve hidratos ni sepa dulce. Y cena poca cantidad también, no te pegues un atracón con hambre nunca. Es mejor picar sano y poco que atracón de cena por ayuno absurdo.


----------



## Direct (7 Ago 2018)

Os paso un video sobre dieta 3x1

Episodio #35 ¿Cómo puedo adelgazar con la Dieta 2x1 y Dieta 3x1? - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VVlcpi8AdQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Max Aub (7 Ago 2018)

En los proximos años lo que va a ser un negociazo es tratamientos para los miles y miles de carnivorosnque se han dedicado a hacer el cromagnon y ademas de joderse las arterias y el corazon de tanto colesterol se han perdido las delicias de una buena dieta vegana. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Direct (7 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> En los proximos años lo que va a ser un negociazo es tratamientos para los miles y miles de carnivorosnque se han dedicado a hacer el cromagnon y ademas de joderse las arterias y el corazon de tanto colesterol se han perdido las delicias de una buena dieta vegana. :XX::XX::XX:




Igual te piensas que solo comemos bacon...

En fin. No vale la pena ni contestarte


----------



## esbjerg (7 Ago 2018)

Yo desde que como mucha carne y cero hidratos de carbono tengo las analíticas como nunca. Solía tener el colesterol y las transaminasas un poco altas y ahora perfectas. Y la testosterona de un joven de 20 años. Así que no sé, me parece que alguien miente en algo en algún sitio.


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2018)

Hoy he visto en el supermercado Dia yogures ecológicos de plátano de la marca Pastoret (que por supuesto no he comprado).

Lo primero que me ha llamado la atención es que un yogur de verdad no puede tener pasta de plátano en su composición, lo llamen ecológico o no. Lo segundo es que todos sus ingredientes eran supuestamente ecológicos, aunque fueran las porquerías habituales como almidón de maíz, pero ecológico oye. :XX:

Que todos los ingredientes sean supuestamente ecológicos no hacen el producto final ecológico si contiene ingredientes de relleno como almidón de maíz ajenos a la auténtica naturaleza de lo que el yogur es, o si está mezclado con plátano. Cómete un plátano y luego un yogur, pero no esa cosa.
:XX:


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Ago 2018)

Direct dijo:


> Igual te piensas que solo comemos bacon...
> 
> En fin. No vale la pena ni contestarte



Mientras miles de veganos enfermando antes de un año y dejandolo para no morirse...en fin.


Pd. En este planeta no cabe un tonto mas


----------



## sada (8 Ago 2018)

Tamara Falcó: adelgaza en la clínica Buchinger, la misma que Vargas Llosa
*“Ayunar es un placer”
Mario Vargas Llosa es un declarado fan del método Buchinger, incluso ha dado conferencias en la clínica donde aseguró: “Ayunar es un placer” . Así que nadie mejor que él para convencer a Tamara Falcó de que unos días en la clínica de Marbella es lo mejor para ponerse en forma.*

estos pagan una pasta por ir a ayunar unos días

*la Buchinger Wilhelmi es famosa por su ayuno terapéutico, un un ayuno modificado, adaptado a las necesidades de cada paciente. No se trata de un ayuno total, de solo agua y sin aporte de calorías, sino de una variante suave, que aporta al organismo unas 250 kcal diarias en forma de zumos de frutas recién exprimidos y caldos vegetales. Según las necesidades, se complementan con proteínas, en forma de productos lácteos, micronutrientes tales como minerales, vitaminas y oligoelementos y líquidos en abundancia, ya sea en forma de agua o de infusiones aromáticas.

Otras medidas son la estimulación de las funciones excretoras y la llamada “fase de readaptación” para la reincorporación paulatina a un programa de alimentación completo y a ser posible integral, según asegura la clínica en su página web.*

*Lo que no está al alcance de todos los bolsillos es el precio que hay que pagar por ello. La estancia de 21 días del ayuno varía desde los 9.215 € a los 33.900 €, dependiendo, entre otras cosas, de la categoría de la habitación.*


----------



## fmc (8 Ago 2018)

Jejeje, lo mejor del ayuno es que es gratis (o si me apuras, de coste negativo con lo que ahorras en tiempo y comida) y va la gente a que les cobren un dineral


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Ago 2018)

sada dijo:


> Tamara Falcó: adelgaza en la clínica Buchinger, la misma que Vargas Llosa
> *“Ayunar es un placer”
> Mario Vargas Llosa es un declarado fan del método Buchinger, incluso ha dado conferencias en la clínica donde aseguró: “Ayunar es un placer” . Así que nadie mejor que él para convencer a Tamara Falcó de que unos días en la clínica de Marbella es lo mejor para ponerse en forma.*
> 
> ...



Ya empiezan los ricos; en unos años, cambio de paradigma.

Los que ahora se escandalizan si no comes seis veces al día, modificarán su programación mental y pasarán a ayunar sin un conflicto intelectual aparente y olvidarán sin esfuerzo el paradigma anterior.

Y todo ello sin problemas de disonancia cognitiva. BIEN!!! :XX:.


----------



## Max Aub (8 Ago 2018)

El ayuno terapeutico depurativo es una tecnica ancestral de salud ampliamente utilizada en el veganismo, de hecho si os fijais bien a lo largo del proceso excretor depurativo en la Buchinger asi como en clinicas rusas solo y exclusivamente se utilizan vegetales y a lo sumo lacteos, y vosotros, carnivoros fascistas seguis erre que erre con la carne. En unos años el infarto que os espera o la silla de ruedas tras un evento cerebro vascular daran cuenta de vuestro error.


----------



## DonCrisis (8 Ago 2018)

sada dijo:


> Tamara Falcó: adelgaza en la clínica Buchinger, la misma que Vargas Llosa
> *“Ayunar es un placer”
> Mario Vargas Llosa es un declarado fan del método Buchinger, incluso ha dado conferencias en la clínica donde aseguró: “Ayunar es un placer” . Así que nadie mejor que él para convencer a Tamara Falcó de que unos días en la clínica de Marbella es lo mejor para ponerse en forma.*
> 
> ...



Madre mía, entre 9.000 y 34.000€ en un tratamiento que consiste en darles zumitos y alguna verdura y un compuesto vitamínico que se encuentra en cualquier farmacia por 1€

Desde luego, hay gente que se lo monta muy bien a costa de tontos y nuevos ricos.


----------



## esbjerg (8 Ago 2018)

No me puedo creer que los ricos paguen 34.000€ por adelgazar a base de zumos y calditos vegetales. En serio que les sobra la pasta y son subnormales, las dos cosas. Adelgazar es lo único en esta vida que es gratis e incluso lucrativo por lo que dejas de comer.


----------



## montella (8 Ago 2018)

¿Que opinais sobre la sal? ¿La utilizais o es un demonio como lo pintan?
¿Al no tomar alimentos procesados q vienen cargados utilizais el salero bastante?


----------



## qbit (8 Ago 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Jejeje, lo mejor del ayuno es que es gratis (o si me apuras, de coste negativo con lo que ahorras en tiempo y comida) y va la gente a que les cobren un dineral



Es que son ricos y hasta para ayunar quieren diferenciarse de la plebe. :XX:

Lo de "adaptado a cada paciente" es la típica excusa para justificar el sacarles la pasta.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 18:13 ----------




montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinais sobre la sal? ¿La utilizais o es un demonio como lo pintan?
> ¿Al no tomar alimentos procesados q vienen cargados utilizais el salero bastante?



La comida ya contiene los nutrientes necesarios incluyendo la sal así que es innecesario echar sal a la comida, lo cual sólo sirve para modificar el sabor natural de los alimentos volviéndolos salados.


----------



## esbjerg (8 Ago 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinais sobre la sal? ¿La utilizais o es un demonio como lo pintan?
> ¿Al no tomar alimentos procesados q vienen cargados utilizais el salero bastante?



Yo la evito en lo posible. Pero si un plato necesita sal se la echo, por ejemplo hago mucho gazpacho, salmorejo, vichysoisse, crema de calabacín, y todas necesitan sal o están muy sosas. Pongo lo menos posible. Pero en la ensalada nunca echo sal, ni en la carne, ni en casi nada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinais sobre la sal? ¿La utilizais o es un demonio como lo pintan?
> ¿Al no tomar alimentos procesados q vienen cargados utilizais el salero bastante?



Sodio, un electrolito indispensable para la vida, especialmente en verano ya que se excreta mucho con el sudor. Sobre todo deportistas.

Hay que ser retrasado para ir buscando todo sin sal ni sodio, luego vienen las muertes súbitas y "joder que raro, se ha muerto Paco, con lo que se cuidaba.... salia mucho a correr y nunca comía con sal".

Yo en días de ayunos prolongados sobre todo, me meto pellizcos de sal marina asi a pelo, con un vaso de agua. Exquisito y sano.


----------



## piru (8 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Sodio, un electrolito indispensable para la vida, especialmente en verano ya que se excreta mucho con el sudor. Sobre todo deportistas.
> 
> Hay que ser retrasado para ir buscando todo sin sal ni sodio, luego vienen las muertes súbitas y "joder que raro, se ha muerto Paco, con lo que se cuidaba.... salia mucho a correr y nunca comía con sal".
> 
> Yo en días de ayunos prolongados sobre todo, me meto pellizcos de sal marina asi a pelo, con un vaso de agua. Exquisito y sano.



En casa, desde que nos hemos pasado a la paleo, le echamos más sal a todo. 

La sal en la Dieta Paleolítica | Dieta Paleo


----------



## esbjerg (8 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Sodio, un electrolito indispensable para la vida, especialmente en verano ya que se excreta mucho con el sudor. Sobre todo deportistas.
> 
> Hay que ser retrasado para ir buscando todo sin sal ni sodio, luego vienen las muertes súbitas y "joder que raro, se ha muerto Paco, con lo que se cuidaba.... salia mucho a correr y nunca comía con sal".
> 
> Yo en días de ayunos prolongados sobre todo, me meto pellizcos de sal marina asi a pelo, con un vaso de agua. Exquisito y sano.



Eres tan patán que el que se quede seco vas a ser tú. Exquisito y sano, dice el subnormal. Sigue bebiendo agua con sal, patán, a ver si te quedas en el sitio y dejas de escribir gilipolleces de gañanazo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (8 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Eres tan patán que el que se quede seco vas a ser tú. Exquisito y sano, dice el subnormal. Sigue bebiendo agua con sal, patán, a ver si te quedas en el sitio y dejas de escribir gilipolleces de gañanazo.



Por favor y por vuestra salud, no os toméis sal así, los riñones sufren, el intestino se queda sin flora, es un suicidio a medio plazo.
Y los palestinos dejad de aconsejar locuras, que hay gente que os sigue y estáis matándolos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ago 2018)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Por favor y por vuestra salud, no os toméis sal así, los riñones sufren, el intestino se queda sin flora, es un suicidio a medio plazo.
> Y los palestinos dejad de aconsejar locuras, que hay gente que os sigue y estáis matándolos.



Yo como norma general no uso sal.

Si cocino para mas gente pues lo normal para que no se me quejen.

La sal si comes bien como toca no hace falta para nada. Comiendo buena cantidad de verduras se ingiere sal de sobra.

Otro tema es la tonteria de la sal y la tension que tiene otras causas. Es otra gilipollez sin base cientifica que repiten los medicos los ultimos 40 años


----------



## esbjerg (9 Ago 2018)

Es que no hace falta nada que no esté contenido en los alimentos naturales. Ni sal, ni azúcar, ni B12, ni se pierden las vitaminas del zumo, ni tonterías de esas.

Comiendo alimentos naturales tienes todo lo que necesitas, y el cuerpo se encarga de pedirte lo que va necesitando, por eso te cansas de comer lo mismo y te apetecen alimentos diferentes.

Hay cuñaos que dicen que el cerebro se alimenta de glucosa y por eso necesitamos comer azúcar... Pues la sal lo mismo. Si tomas mucha sal el cuerpo te dicen basta y te pide agua para bajarla. Pero nunca te pide sal porque le falte, porque nunca le falta si comes alimentos naturales.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2018)

eso no lo tengo claro. muchos animales buscan sal para lamerla.

sobre todo si sudas, dudo que comas tanta sal como expulsas.


----------



## esbjerg (9 Ago 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso no lo tengo claro. muchos animales buscan sal para lamerla.
> 
> sobre todo si sudas, dudo que comas tanta sal como expulsas.



Entonces el cuerpo te pide alimentos altos en sodio. Lo de las bebidas isotónicas es el colmo de la gilipollez elevado al cubo.

Son tan gañanes y cutres los runners que se pasan el día hablando obsesionados de "hidratarse" en vez de "beber". Esa gente que anda siempre con la botella de agua que no hace falta para nada. Pues lo mismo con la sal y el sudor. La hipoanetremia es algo excepcional como la deshidratación, con mucho calor o distancias muy largas y ni siquiera con esas dos condiciones caen todos enfermos. Es algo muy excepcional.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2018)

o puedes echarle algo de sal a lo que tenga poca.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2018)

Yo llevo unos meses con la sal Maldon. Sin abusar, aunque me he demostrado que puedo comer perfectamente sin sal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Ago 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Yo llevo unos meses con la sal Maldon. Sin abusar, aunque me he demostrado que puedo comer perfectamente sin sal.



Al mes de eliminar la sal y el azucar descubres que los alimentos tienen sabores propios.


----------



## Raullucu (9 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Al mes de eliminar la sal y el azucar descubres que los alimentos tienen sabores propios.



Pues yo no puedo prescindir de la sal, tiendo a tener la tensión baja y noto muchísimo cuando la reduzco: me encuentro mucho más cansado y sin ganas de hacer actividad. No uso esa Maldon tan de moda, compro en el Alcampo sal marina sin refinar ecológica, de procedencia española y a algo menos de 2€/kg. Hasta el momento es la que más "real" me ha parecido de las que he ido probando.

Salu2.


----------



## lewis (9 Ago 2018)

Azúcar=veneno, Sal=necesaria.

Diferencias entre el cloruro de sodio industrial y la sal natural. | Disiciencia


----------



## Max Aub (9 Ago 2018)

La sal es un veneno, nunca el ser humano la consumio sino hasta que el imperio romano, fascista y esclavista, la elevo a la categoria de moneda de medida y cambio, por ser un producto escaso y dificil de obtener en la epoca. De ahi la etimologia de la palabra SALARIO.


----------



## bizarre (9 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Al mes de eliminar la sal y el azucar descubres que los alimentos tienen sabores propios.



Yo me acostumbré a cocinar sin sal por los años que estuve cuidando de mi padre, uno de los síntomas de su cáncer eran los edemas en los tobillos y me acostumbré sin problemas

Hoy en día aun se me olvida a veces y me dicen que echo poca pero es algo con fácil solución
Yo no veo el problema a consumir sal si no se tiene alguna patología, las buenas pueden aportar algún mineral supongo, tampoco entiendo tanto


----------



## fmc (9 Ago 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> Pues yo no puedo prescindir de la sal, tiendo a tener la tensión baja y noto muchísimo cuando la reduzco: me encuentro mucho más cansado y sin ganas de hacer actividad. No uso esa Maldon tan de moda, compro en el Alcampo sal marina sin refinar ecológica, de procedencia española y a algo menos de 2€/kg. Hasta el momento es la que más "real" me ha parecido de las que he ido probando.
> 
> Salu2.



Por aquí otro con la tensión por los suelos. Mi mayor hándicap durante los ayunos es tomar suficiente sal y agua para que no empezar a flojear (aunque no juntas, he leído en algún sitio que la sal es mejor no diluirla sino disolverla en la boca)


----------



## trevijano1979 (9 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> La sal es un veneno, nunca el ser humano la consumio sino hasta que el imperio romano, fascista y esclavista, la elevo a la categoria de moneda de medida y cambio, por ser un producto escaso y dificil de obtener en la epoca. De ahi la etimologia de la palabra SALARIO.



Al margen de la notilla cultureta, y como ya ando hasta los cojones e leerte gilipolleces varias, podias dar algún argumento o referencia alguna para dar un poco de peso a tus opiniones vago-veganas, a ver si dejas de consumir sal y en un tiempo prudencial dejamos de leerte.


----------



## qbit (9 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Hay que ser retrasado para ir buscando todo sin sal ni sodio, luego vienen las muertes súbitas y "joder que raro, se ha muerto Paco, con lo que se cuidaba.... salia mucho a correr y nunca comía con sal".



Claro, la gente que se muere de golpe es por déficit de sal y no por algún problema cardíaco o por hacer ejercicio innecesariamente. Me descojono. :XX:

Porque esa es otra. Hacer ejercicio porque sí es bastante idiota. Yo no hago ejercicio porque soy muy vago, y estoy en mejor forma y lo estaba hace 20 años que supuestos deportistas que corrían y jugaban mucho al baloncesto y se quedaban paraditos dejando que las escaleras mecánicas les subieran.

Hay que escuchar al cuerpo, al comer, al dormir y al hacer ejercicio. Moverse, estar activo, pero todo esto de programar hacer ejercicio en el gimnasio es un sucedáneo de la vida sana real.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2018 at 23:23 ----------




Beatriz102 dijo:


> la diabetes que a mi juico es la enfermedad que está empezando preocupantemente a aumentar



Se podría hacer una lista de enfermedades que llevan aumentando desde hace años:

* Diabetes.
* Cáncer.
* Autismo.
* Alergias.
...


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (9 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> La sal es un veneno, nunca el ser humano la consumio sino hasta que el imperio romano, fascista y esclavista, la elevo a la categoria de moneda de medida y cambio, por ser un producto escaso y dificil de obtener en la epoca. De ahi la etimologia de la palabra SALARIO.



Me imagino cuanto hubieran durado los romanos yendo de buen rollo.
Ahhh sí, cuando se cristianizaron... ::


----------



## piru (10 Ago 2018)

En este hilo hay mucho urbanita que habla de oidas:


Aquí unos veganos chupando sal:














Y son capaces de haces muchas cosas para conseguirla:


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ago 2018)

las vacas son menos estrictas en su veganismo que los conversos humanos.

si pillan un caracol, una lombriz, un escarabajo entre el pasto no hacen remilgos.


----------



## piru (10 Ago 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> las vacas son menos estrictas en su veganismo que los conversos humanos.
> 
> si pillan un caracol, una lombriz, un escarabajo entre el pasto no hacen remilgos.



Pero muuuucho menos estrictos que los veganos.













Herbívoros que comen animales


----------



## esbjerg (10 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> En este hilo hay mucho urbanita que habla de oidas:
> 
> 
> Y son capaces de haces muchas cosas para conseguirla:



Aquí lo que hay es mucho puto gañán, especialmente los de pueblo.

Los animales se meten para el cuerpo muchas cosas. Les gusta el azúcar que te cagas. Les gusta el alcohol y se emborrachan en cuanto pueden. Se comen la arcilla y se rebozan en ella. Se comen su propia mierda y la de otros animales y humanos. Se comen vómitos. Y eso no significa que necesiten nada de eso, igual que no necesitan la sal y los humanos tampoco.

Monkey getting drunk - YouTube

A ver si dejamos de inventar GAÑANADAS de CUÑAOS con el azúcar o la sal, el cuerpo no los necesita para nada fuera de los alimentos.


----------



## piru (11 Ago 2018)

esbjerg;2256062Aquí lo que hay es mucho puto gañán dijo:


> Monkey getting drunk - YouTube[/url]
> 
> A ver si dejamos de inventar GAÑANADAS de CUÑAOS con el azúcar o la sal, el cuerpo no los necesita para nada fuera de los alimentos.




Hay plaga de gañanes:

"*Somos seres llenos de sal*

El sodio es el catión más abundante en el plasma sanguíneo. Su distribución asemeja a la del agua del mar, de donde venimos hace millones de años.

Lloramos sal en nuestras lágrimas.

Sudamos sal para refrigerar el cuerpo.

El cuerpo lleva más sal a la dermis cuando hay que combatir una infección cutánea.

Nuestro organismo está perfundido por líquido salino. El mismo suero salino que infundimos a un niño con una diarrea aguda o a un anciano deshidratado.
Sal es lo que infundimos por sus venas. No es agua ni es glucosa.

Sin la sal en nuestros fluidos, no podríamos vivir...

El sodio es un nutriente, un mineral esencial para el cuerpo humano y para su funcionamiento.

- Lo necesita nuestro corazón para una apropiada función de bombeo de sangre.
- Lo necesita el estómago para sus procesos de digestión.
- Es necesario para la formación de hueso y para la fortaleza de nuestros huesos.
- Es un componente clave en la comunicación entre las células y en la óptima transmisión de impulsos neurológicos desde y hacia órganos como el corazón y el cerebro.



Al igual que ocurre con la sed, nuestros receptores cerebrales nos indicarán cuánta sal debemos tomar y deberemos atender las señales de "hambre de sal" cuando éstas aparezcan.

La adicción al azúcar es patológica y debemos combatirla.
Pero la avidez por la sal es fisiológica y debemos escucharla y atenderla.
La comida nos sabe mejor con sal, pero no todo lo que sabe bueno "es pecado". Esa avidez por la sal nos puede salvar la vida.

Como hemos visto, el gradiente óptimo de ingesta diaria de sodio está entre los 3 y los 6 gramos (de 7.5 a 15 g de sal, es decir, entre 1 y media y casi 4 cucharaditas de té).
Pero podrá ser necesario subir esa cantidad de sodio en situaciones en las que perdamos más sodio o nuestra alimentación o metabolismo lo solicite.

Es decir:

- Si hacemos ejercicio, según la duración, la temperatura y la intensidad del ejercicio, perderemos mucha sal por el sudor y deberemos aumentar nuestra ingesta, tomando una pizca de sal media hora antes del ejercicio y cada 1-2 horas de ejercicio.

- Lo mismo si estamos en una sauna o es días de mucho calor en los que sudemos mucho.

- También deberemos tomar más sal en el embarazo o si estamos dando el pecho.


-* Los que llevamos una alimentación con comida real, *baja en carbohidratos refinados, tenemos menores niveles de insulina, que retendrán menos agua y sal y también *deberemos aumentar nuestra ingesta de sa*l o, si acaso, aumentar alimentos con sal como olivas, anchoas, quesos, jamón. Sin descuidar nuestra ingesta de potasio (verduras, hortalizas y frutas, especialmente los aguacates).

- Si no comes comida procesada (que actualmente es la mayor fuente de sal de nuestra ingesta diaria, como sería una bolsa de patatas fritas) notarás que quieres adicionar sal a tus comidas. Sigue tu instinto. Tu cuerpo sabe lo que necesita.

Podemos tomar sal de mesa (sólo lleva sodio y cloro), pero será mejor si es sal yodada (sodio, cloro y yodo). La baja ingesta de sal yodada causa muchos problemas de hipotiriodismo."...


La Meteo que viene: ¿DEBEMOS REDUCIR LA SAL PARA PREVENIR LA HIPERTENSIÓN Y LOS INFARTOS? AL CONTRARIO, QUIZÁS DEBAMOS INCREMENTARLA. PARTE 1: Los sesgos en los estudios científicos sobre la sal y su injusta demonización


----------



## trevijano1979 (11 Ago 2018)

Un pequeño matiz, el mineral que mas se pierde en la sudoración cutánea es el potasio, el sodio se elimina más en la orina.


----------



## esbjerg (11 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> Hay plaga de gañanes



Que dejes de decir chorradas paleto. Qué manía tenéis todos de inventaros hostias y gañanadas. Este hilo es lo malo que tiene, la mayor proporción de anormales de todo el foro. Dejad de inventaros gilipolleces.


----------



## AtomAnt (11 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Gñé



Cuando no se tienen argumentos solo queda el insulto.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Ago 2018)

Monsanto tiene que pagar más de 200 millones de dólares por sentenciar un juez que el glifosato es el culpable de un cáncer terminal a un jardinero.
A ver si en Europa se atreven con Bayer.
Monsanto, condenada a pagar 289 millones de euros por un cáncer terminal provocado por el glifosato

Al final tanto hemos enredado la historia (nosotros no, la industria), que nos hemos pensado que un producto natural como la carne es cancerígena pero un producto químico y venenoso para las plantas como es el glifosato, es sano para nosotros.
Venga bollería, venga refrescos, venga refinados, venga mil productos químicos, venga korn flakes, pero ojo cuidao con las nueces que tienen muchas calorías y prohibida la carne roja que es muy maaaaaaaala.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> Pero muuuucho menos estrictos que los veganos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ese vídeo ya lo puse yo hace siglos en este foro, y las implicaciones del mismo no son simplezas como las que parece que pretendéis ahora.

También las explique con profusión.


----------



## esbjerg (12 Ago 2018)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Cuando no se tienen argumentos solo queda el insulto.



Pues no. Yo le he insultado antes de que abriera la boca.

Dejad de inventaros gilipolleces de hipocondríacos, putos subnormales.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Ago 2018)

Es que rauxa ahí está la clave, te venden que comer galletas es más sano que almendras, nueces o pistachos xq estos tienen mucha grasa. Que comer carne es muy malo pero no se habla de las cantidades de mierda que se les echa a los cultivos sumándole ademas los aditivos, vitaminas y minerales para tener algo medio decente, cuando con un huevo duro, unas frutas del bosque y unas nueces tienes muchas más cosas y aguanta toda la mañana.


----------



## Tzu (12 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> ...
> Sigue tu instinto. Tu cuerpo sabe lo que necesita.
> ...



Generalmente un buen consejo, pero como sabes, el instinto no es cien por ciento confiable.
A veces mi sudor no tiene sabor de sal, y lo veo como una pista que necesito comer más sal.
Que piensas, ¿una buena estrategia?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Ago 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Que opinais sobre la sal? ¿La utilizais o es un demonio como lo pintan?
> ¿Al no tomar alimentos procesados q vienen cargados utilizais el salero bastante?



En ausencia de refinados y/o cereales en todas sus formas y colores, consumir por debajo, sí has leído bien, por debajo, de 5 gramos al día es peligroso para la salud.


----------



## Cazarr (13 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En ausencia de refinados y/o cereales en todas sus formas y colores, consumir por debajo, sí has leído bien, por debajo, de 5 gramos al día es peligroso para la salud.



Yo nunca echo sal a la comida. Dejé de consumirla hace años por aquel mantra de la tensión y me acostumbré al (in)sabor. Además la gente está acostumbrada a la sal refinada y yo la noto fácilmente. Ahora sólo utilizo sal Maldon, que se la echo a veces o bien al pescado o bien a la ensalada.

He pensado en echarme tres o cuatro gramos de sal al batido diario, ¿sería buena idea? ienso:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Yo nunca echo sal a la comida. Dejé de consumirla hace años por aquel mantra de la tensión y me acostumbré al (in)sabor. Además la gente está acostumbrada a la sal refinada y yo la noto fácilmente. Ahora sólo utilizo sal Maldon, que se la echo a veces o bien al pescado o bien a la ensalada.
> 
> He pensado en echarme tres o cuatro gramos de sal al batido diario, ¿sería buena idea? ienso:



Yo también compro sal entera, por así decirlo, maldon o del himalaya y esas pijadas, está más buena. No sabría decirte lo del batido, lo que yo hago es echar sal a lo que tradicionalmente se le echa sal: ensaladas, carnes rojas, etc


----------



## qbit (13 Ago 2018)

Los animales necesitamos sal y por eso tenemos la APETENCIA por la sal de manera genética, así que si a una vaca como en ese vído le das un bloque de sal pues la lamerá aunque no lo necesite. Y como hacen los humanos, abusará de ingerirlo por culpa de la apetencia, pero mientras los riñones funciones bien no pasará nada grave.

Cuando uno toma sal en exceso el cuerpo lo pasa mal = tienes que beber agua continuamente para alcanzar el equilibrio osmótico y echar la sal sobrante.



Sunwukung dijo:


> ese vídeo ya lo puse yo hace siglos en este foro, y las implicaciones del mismo no son simplezas como las que parece que pretendéis ahora.
> 
> También las explique con profusión.



Pues repítelo porque a saber dónde está.


----------



## Big_Lanister (14 Ago 2018)

Que tal veis lo del almido resistente? Alimento para la flora intestinal. Como la patata recalentada o el arroz basmati?

Tengo entendido que el arroz basmati, el boniato y la patata son hidratos beneficiosos


----------



## esbjerg (14 Ago 2018)

Ah que ahora hay hidratos beneficiosos también. Me lo apunto en la libreta de las grasas saludables que tienen todos los hipocondríacos.

¿Y exactamente por qué el arroz basmati que vale el triple es mejor que el arroz bomba valenciano? ¿Porque es la mariconada de la temporada entrante de los hipocons?

Si tomas arroz basmati bengalí con boniato naranja fosforito etíope y sal del Himalaya es súper bueno para la salud.

Subnormal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Ago 2018)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Que tal veis lo del almido resistente? Alimento para la flora intestinal. Como la patata recalentada o el arroz basmati?
> 
> Tengo entendido que el arroz basmati, el boniato y la patata son hidratos beneficiosos



No existen hidratos de carbono esenciales, podemos perfectamente vivir sin ellos. El tema del almidón resistente es que acaba siendo lo mismo que comer fibra, es decir, tal como entra sale, pero eso no quiere decir que te alimente.


----------



## boogie boom (14 Ago 2018)

El almidón resistente es fibra soluble, y es un alimento muy beneficioso para la microbiota intestinal. Es un buen prebiótico.


----------



## Max Aub (15 Ago 2018)

Tiene cojones que los carnivoros comecadaveres fascistas , no contentos con su majaderia que les llevara al infarto y la arterioesclerosis, recomienden el consumo de sal, cuando cualquier estudiante de medicina sabe que fomemta la hipertension.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ah que ahora hay hidratos beneficiosos también. Me lo apunto en la libreta de las grasas saludables que tienen todos los hipocondríacos.
> 
> ¿Y exactamente por qué el arroz basmati que vale el triple es mejor que el arroz bomba valenciano? ¿Porque es la mariconada de la temporada entrante de los hipocons?
> 
> ...



catalogar una sustancia como nociva cuando tenemos enzimas en la saliva y el páncreas produce enzimas específicas en mayor proporción que cualquier otro primate (e infinitamente más que un perro o un león, que producen cero en su saliva), es pasarse por el forro lo más básico de fisiología, por no hablar de evolución o antropolgía.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 00:14 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No existen hidratos de carbono esenciales, podemos perfectamente vivir sin ellos. El tema del almidón resistente es que acaba siendo lo mismo que comer fibra, es decir, tal como entra sale, pero eso no quiere decir que te alimente.



Idem para el colesterol y la mayoría de los ácidos grasos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Idem para el colesterol y la mayoría de los ácidos grasos.



Cómo que idem para el colesterol???? sin colesterol te mueres tío! Lo que haces al ingerirlo es no sobrecargar de trabajo a tu hígado produciéndolo, y los ácidos grasos esenciales sencillamente te mueres sin ellos porque tu cuerpo no puede producirlos, por eso se llaman esenciales. En serio sugus, el mito vegetariano no es más que eso, un mito, creado por la industria por la sencilla razón de que da más beneficios con menos inversión y en menor tiempo a la gran industria, mientras que la ganadería local y tradicional da beneficios a tu entorno y a tus vecinos, así de simple, os han utilizado miserablemente, se han aprovechado de vuestras buenas intenciones, ya va siendo hora de que lo reconozcas.


----------



## Futuroscuro (15 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómo que idem para el colesterol???? sin colesterol te mueres tío! Lo que haces al ingerirlo es no sobrecargar de trabajo a tu hígado produciéndolo, y los ácidos grasos esenciales sencillamente te mueres sin ellos porque tu cuerpo no puede producirlos, por eso se llaman esenciales. En serio sugus, el mito vegetariano no es más que eso, un mito, creado por la industria por la sencilla razón de que da más beneficios con menos inversión y en menor tiempo a la gran industria, mientras que la ganadería local y tradicional da beneficios a tu entorno y a tus vecinos, así de simple, os han utilizado miserablemente, se han aprovechado de vuestras buenas intenciones, ya va siendo hora de que lo reconozcas.




De este no me fiaría ni un pelo, en el resto del foro vomitando bilis contra los españoles y aquí va de enterao sobre salud.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Ago 2018)

¿Qué os parece la sandía y el melón para un prediabético?


----------



## trevijano1979 (15 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Tiene cojones que los carnivoros comecadaveres fascistas , no contentos con su majaderia que les llevara al infarto y la arterioesclerosis, recomienden el consumo de sal, cuando cualquier estudiante de medicina sabe que fomemta la hipertension.



a ver comeflores como todos sabemos por aquí, la comunidad nuticio-medica actual, es venerada en cada hilo por su eficacia a la hora de orientar, educar y aconsejar a la población para tener una vida más saludable . Pero claro si un lerdo como tu también les da creidibilidad, alguien está en el lado incorrecto.


----------



## Max Aub (15 Ago 2018)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> a ver comeflores como todos sabemos por aquí, la comunidad nuticio-medica actual, es venerada en cada hilo por su eficacia a la hora de orientar, educar y aconsejar a la población para tener una vida más saludable . Pero claro si un lerdo como tu también les da creidibilidad, alguien está en el lado incorrecto.



Deja a los animales en paz, jodido fascista, tu cerebro lo agradecerá y funcionará algo mejor.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómo que idem para el colesterol???? sin colesterol te mueres tío!* Lo que haces al ingerirlo es no sobrecargar de trabajo a tu hígado produciéndolo,* y los ácidos grasos esenciales sencillamente te mueres sin ellos porque tu cuerpo no puede producirlos, por eso se llaman esenciales. En serio sugus, el mito vegetariano no es más que eso, un mito, creado por la industria por la sencilla razón de que da más beneficios con menos inversión y en menor tiempo a la gran industria, mientras que la ganadería local y tradicional da beneficios a tu entorno y a tus vecinos, así de simple, os han utilizado miserablemente, se han aprovechado de vuestras buenas intenciones, ya va siendo hora de que lo reconozcas.



¿entonces para qué sobrecargar el hígado comiendo los menos hidratos posibles? 

¿sabes que los procesos para generar hidratos a partir de ácidos grasos y, sobre todo, proteínas generan bastantes productos tóxicos que la metabolización directa de la glucosa NO GENERA?

El mito, en todo caso, es el carnista, por obvias razones estadísticas.

La obsesión existe con las grasas y con las carnes, no con las frutas o vegetales.

TODO el mundo, cuando se entera que no como carne, pescado, leche o huevos me pregunta ¿y entonces qué comes?

Ya veo yo lo implantado que está el mito vegetariano :XX:


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Ago 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> El almidón resistente es fibra soluble, y es un alimento muy beneficioso para la microbiota intestinal. Es un buen prebiótico.



Y cómo se consigue ese almidón resistente, es decir, en qué alilmentos se encuentra?

Gracias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> De este no me fiaría ni un pelo, en el resto del foro vomitando bilis contra los españoles y aquí va de enterao sobre salud.



Te matizo: contra españoles fachas, xenófobos y racistas... No es lo mismo. Además no sé que tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino... Demuestras mucha estupidez, normal... como todo facha.


----------



## lost_77 (15 Ago 2018)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y cómo se consigue ese almidón resistente, es decir, en qué alilmentos se encuentra?
> 
> Gracias.



Arroz y patatas cocidas de un día para otro y frías, o bien almidón de patata, tapioca o plátano verde


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿entonces para qué sobrecargar el hígado comiendo los menos hidratos posibles?
> 
> ¿sabes que los procesos para generar hidratos a partir de ácidos grasos y, sobre todo, proteínas generan bastantes productos tóxicos que la metabolización directa de la glucosa NO GENERA?
> 
> ...



Venga va Sugus, que esto ya se te ha rebatido por aquí miles de veces... ni me molesto en explicártelo de lo evidente que es... sigue comiendo glucosa que es mu sano, lo dicen en saber vivir hala!::

Edito para decirte sólo una cosita: date un nuevo repaso sobre alcaloides y lectinas en cereales y legumbres, y verás lo que significa tóxico de verdad!

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 21:17 ----------




Le Fanu dijo:


> Y cómo se consigue ese almidón resistente, es decir, en qué alilmentos se encuentra?
> 
> Gracias.



Haces arroz, lo dejas en la nevera 24 horas, ya tienes almidón resistente.


----------



## robergarc (15 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te matizo: contra españoles fachas, xenófobos y racistas... No es lo mismo. Además no sé que tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino... Demuestras mucha estupidez, normal... como todo facha.



Venga, elimino el mensaje, que no quiero desviar el tema del hilo ni ofender de manera gratuita.

Le pido disculpas si lo ha llegado a leer.


----------



## Max Aub (15 Ago 2018)

Stop carne animal!

Veganism is the answer!

Go veggie!

Viva la Republica!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2018)

robergarc dijo:


> Ya había eliminado mi mensaje, pero, en fin, su respuesta le retrata.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano se llama a eso. Si golpea primero ¿qué espera?

Lo borro, pero para que sea efectivo debe borrar usted también en el que me quotea


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Te matizo: contra españoles fachas, xenófobos y racistas... No es lo mismo. Además no sé que tendrá que ver la velocidad con el tocino... Demuestras mucha estupidez, normal... como todo facha.



El problema es la gente intolerante como tú, pudres el foro con tus insultos ofendiendo a todo el que no piensa como tú. 

Siempre me ha sorprendido que sudamericanos a los que hemos tratado bien, demasiado en tu caso, y a los que hemos permitido ganarse la vida dignamente en nuestro país, vengan a insultarnos llamándonos fachas e intentando faltarnos al respeto cuando, en tu ejemplo, no se puede dejar más en evidencia tu complejo de inferioridad y tu bajeza moral.

Entras aquí y te pones a insultar a varios foreros, en este hilo empiezas a usar la ironía contra los que no te dan la razón. 

Tú no estás aquí para discutir, eres la típica porquería que me encuentro cada día por la calle, esa gentuza que cansa y agobia, esa porquería social que hace que cada día la gente prefiera la compañía de un perro a tener al lado alguien como tú.

La salud no es solo evitar el azúcar, la sal, el exceso o la carencia de proteínas, ser vegetariano, vegano o lo que sea, la salud también es tener un entorno saludable, con gente positiva, que ayude a llevar una vida psicológicamente sana, y sobre todo esquivar a la gente tóxica de la que tú eres el mejor de los ejemplos. Pero eso es imposible cuando tienes que compartir espacio con gente que tiene el interior pútrido como tú, gente que tiene el estómago lleno de buenos nutrientes pero con las entrañas podridas de resentimiento, de xenofobia que le obliga a despotricar contra los españoles allí donde pueda, en este caso un foro y de forma anónima. 

La salud señores no es solo comida saludable no esté procesada, la salud es alejarse de gente podrida como "Malditos Bastardos", que odia a españoles por el simple hecho de...ser españoles. Xenofobia pura y dura, con rabia camuflada.

Estás podrido, y la gente como tú que tenemos la desgracia de tratar a diario es tan perjudicial para la salud como comer de la basura, que por cierto es lo que estarías haciendo tú si los españoles que tanto odias no te hubiéramos sacado del vertedero en el que naciste.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 10:19 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Ya había eliminado mi mensaje, pero, en fin, su respuesta le retrata.
> 
> Un saludo.



No parará, va seguir con el conflicto todo lo que pueda porque este "individuo" vive del enfrentamiento y del odio hacia los españoles, puro resentimiento bien mezclado con complejo de inferioridad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> El problema es la gente intolerante como tú, pudres el foro con tus insultos ofendiendo a todo el que no piensa como tú.
> 
> Siempre me ha sorprendido que sudamericanos a los que hemos tratado bien, demasiado en tu caso, y a los que hemos permitido ganarse la vida dignamente en nuestro país, vengan a insultarnos llamándonos fachas e intentando faltarnos al respeto cuando, en tu ejemplo, no se puede dejar más en evidencia tu complejo de inferioridad y tu bajeza moral.
> 
> ...



En serio, vete a otro hilo, me estás persiguiendo, y dices que yo descargo odio, qué pesado. Otra vez: soy puede que más español que tú, pero no de los tuyos, porque los tuyos me asquean, me producen ictericia, y un asco y repugnancia tan profundo como el agujero en el que estáis metiendo a España, un país con gente maravillosa, sí, pero que no sois vosotros. Si te jode te rascas, y te paso al ignore porque me siento perseguido por los hilos simplemente por llevarte la contraria en otros hilos en los que sí viene a cuento discutir de estas cosas. Facha, imbécil, acosador, ignorante y psicópata. Lo tienes todo hijo!


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En serio, vete a otro hilo, me estás persiguiendo, y dices que yo descargo odio, qué pesado. Otra vez: soy puede que más español que tú, pero no de los tuyos, porque los tuyos me asquean, me producen ictericia, y un asco y repugnancia tan profundo como el agujero en el que estáis metiendo a España, un país con gente maravillosa, sí, pero que no sois vosotros. Si te jode te rascas, y te paso al ignore porque me siento perseguido por los hilos simplemente por llevarte la contraria en otros hilos en los que sí viene a cuento discutir de estas cosas. Facha, imbécil, acosador, ignorante y psicópata. Lo tienes todo hijo!




Otro ejemplo más de xenofobia contra los españoles. El santurrón que habla sobre nutrición pero nos envenena el ambiente con verborrea pútrida contra los españoles.

La salud psicológica es tan importante como la física, y gentuza como este individuo envenena la vida de los que tenemos la desgracia de cruzarnos con esta escoria. Gente tóxica, tanto como cualquier procesado, como cualquier veneno.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2018)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Futuroscuro está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Este mensaje esta oculto porque Futuroscuro está en tu lista de ignorados.



Sigue con su prepotencia. He intervenido en este hilo con intención de aportar todo lo positivo posible, también para enriquecerme por las grandes aportaciones que se han hecho, pero también he querido avisar al resto de foreros de que una persona tan oscura y podrida de odio contra todo lo español no puede aportar nada que beneficie. 

Cuando su odio ha quedado tan patente todas sus intervenciones quedan bajo sospecha. De ahí mis mensajes, no para la discusión como le gusta a él, que cuando se ha visto descubierto ha querido escapar por la tangente.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Se podría hacer una lista de enfermedades que llevan aumentando desde hace años:
> 
> * Diabetes.
> * Cáncer.
> ...



En un vídeo anti-azúcar de youtube lo explican bastante claro:
- Cuando el azúcar te jode el páncreas se le llama Diabetes
- Cuando el azúcar te jode el ovario se le llama SOP
- Cuando el azúcar te jode el cerebro se le llama Alzheimer 
- Cuando el azúcar te jode un tejido se le llama Cáncer
- ...

¿Qué tienen en común todas estas enfermedades?? :: ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Otro ejemplo más de xenofobia contra los españoles. El santurrón que habla sobre nutrición pero nos envenena el ambiente con verborrea pútrida contra los españoles.
> 
> La salud psicológica es tan importante como la física, y gentuza como este individuo envenena la vida de los que tenemos la desgracia de cruzarnos con esta escoria. Gente tóxica, tanto como cualquier procesado, como cualquier veneno.



Incluso cuando el tema de cataluña estaba en su momento mas delicado en este hilo se podia entrar y no leer ninguna consigna politica. Mas dificil podria parecer cuando algunos de los participantes habituales sabemos de sus ideas nacionalistas y nunca se hizo mencion por parte de nadie, ni en una direccion ni otra.

Por favor dejemos este hilo al margen de las ideologias que asi esta muy bien. Aqui venimos a debatir sobre alimentacion y salud.

Para un islote apolitico (salvo veganos porculeros) que tenemos en el foro, no lo jodamos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Incluso cuando el tema de cataluña estaba en su momento mas delicado en este hilo se podia entrar y no leer ninguna consigna politica. Mas dificil podria parecer cuando algunos de los participantes habituales sabemos de sus ideas nacionalistas y nunca se hizo mencion por parte de nadie, ni en una direccion ni otra.
> 
> Por favor dejemos este hilo al margen de las ideologias que asi esta muy bien. Aqui venimos a debatir sobre alimentacion y salud.
> 
> Para un islote apolitico (salvo veganos porculeros) que tenemos en el foro, no lo jodamos.




Estoy de acuerdo, y así va a ser, no voy a tropezar más con semejante porquería en un hilo de tanta calidad como este, pero no quería dejar de quitarle la careta a un individuo tóxico como él, mi intención ha sido hacer saber que detrás de toda intervención suya hay una persona que siente un odio profundo por nosotros y que puede condicionarlo todo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ago 2018)

Suprimido dijo:


> En un vídeo anti-azúcar de youtube lo explican bastante claro:
> - Cuando el azúcar te jode el páncreas se le llama Diabetes
> - Cuando el azúcar te jode el ovario se le llama SOP
> - Cuando el azúcar te jode el cerebro se le llama Alzheimer
> ...



Aunque la pregunta parece retorica viene bien explicarlo.

Los azucares y refinados farinaceos tienen tres efectos principales:
- Aumento desmedido de produccion de insulina, que lleva a resistencia y diabetes.
- Desplaza el ph a acido en los tejidos. Destruye por pura corrosion, flora, sistema circulatorio y nervioso. De ahi autoinmunes, cardiopatias, alzheimer, demencias...
- Alimenta con energia rapida a tejidos. Esto produce crecimiento de tejidos donde no deberian. De ahi SOP y muchos tipos de tumores. Esta demostrado que alimentas el crecimiento de muchos tipos de cancer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Incluso cuando el tema de cataluña estaba en su momento mas delicado en este hilo se podia entrar y no leer ninguna consigna politica. Mas dificil podria parecer cuando algunos de los participantes habituales sabemos de sus ideas nacionalistas y nunca se hizo mencion por parte de nadie, ni en una direccion ni otra.
> 
> Por favor dejemos este hilo al margen de las ideologias que asi esta muy bien. Aqui venimos a debatir sobre alimentacion y salud.
> 
> Para un islote apolitico (salvo veganos porculeros) que tenemos en el foro, no lo jodamos.



Gracias karlos, estaba sintiéndome perseguido por estos psicópatas, lo mismo he dicho antes de pasarlo al ignore. ¡Lo que hay que aguantar!

---------- Post added 16-ago-2018 at 14:26 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aunque la pregunta parece retorica viene bien explicarlo.
> 
> Los azucares y refinados farinaceos tienen tres efectos principales:
> - Aumento desmedido de produccion de insulina, que lleva a resistencia y diabetes.
> ...



No nos olvidemos de las lectinas, son cadenas de proteínas muy muy parecidas a las de algunos tejidos humanos, de ahí que cuando nuestro sistema inmunitario las ataca al ingerir cereales también acaben atacando a otros tejidos confundiéndolos con éstas, como los cartílagos.


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Gracias karlos, estaba sintiéndome perseguido por estos psicópatas, lo mismo he dicho antes de pasarlo al ignore. ¡Lo que hay que aguantar!



Victimismo típico del cínico xenófobo, cuando es él el que envenena el foro con su basura y su odio antiespañol.


----------



## lewis (16 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Haces arroz, lo dejas en la nevera 24 horas, ya tienes almidón resistente.



Entonces si haces esto y lo calientas, comes los mismos carbohidratos o los reduces?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2018)

lewis dijo:


> Entonces si haces esto y lo calientas, comes los mismos carbohidratos o los reduces?



Los reduces enormemente, el almidón resistente es expulsado como si fuera fibra.

Almidón resistente, o por qué el arroz recalentado adelgaza


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (16 Ago 2018)

A modo de resumen, reduciendo los hidratos (sobretodo los de absorción rápida) te proteges de todo esto:







Be Keto, my friend!


----------



## rush81 (16 Ago 2018)

Alguien sigue el podcast de Antonio Yuste?


----------



## zapatitos (17 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En serio, vete a otro hilo, me estás persiguiendo, y dices que yo descargo odio, qué pesado. Otra vez: soy puede que más español que tú, pero no de los tuyos, porque los tuyos me asquean, me producen ictericia, y un asco y repugnancia tan profundo como el agujero en el que estáis metiendo a España, un país con gente maravillosa, sí, pero que no sois vosotros. Si te jode te rascas, y te paso al ignore porque me siento perseguido por los hilos simplemente por llevarte la contraria en otros hilos en los que sí viene a cuento discutir de estas cosas. Facha, imbécil, acosador, ignorante y psicópata. Lo tienes todo hijo!*



No entres al trapo de estos trolls. A ver, en la Guardería, Política y esos lares pues si se entra al trapo porque te entretienes y pasas el rato con ellos y te echas unas risas, pero en estos hilos no se debe de entrar al trapo, como quien oye llover.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ago 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> No entres al trapo de estos trolls. A ver, en la Guardería, Política y esos lares pues si se entra al trapo porque te entretienes y pasas el rato con ellos y te echas unas risas, pero en estos hilos no se debe de entrar al trapo, como quien oye llover.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, cierto, ya lo metí en el ignore. Son acosadores natos, lo llevan en el adn.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los reduces enormemente, el almidón resistente es expulsado como si fuera fibra.
> 
> Almidón resistente, o por qué el arroz recalentado adelgaza



Back from the grave... 

PARTE es expulsado como si fuera fibra, y parte es digerido por la flora intestinal, transformado en butiratos (grasas de cadena corta) que son el alimento preferido de las vellosidades intestinales.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2018 at 13:06 ----------




Max Aub dijo:


> Tiene cojones que los carnivoros comecadaveres fascistas , no contentos con su majaderia que les llevara al infarto y la arterioesclerosis, recomienden el consumo de sal, cuando cualquier estudiante de medicina sabe que fomemta la hipertension.



Perdona, es que tu afirmación es semánticamente ambigua.

¿Somos fascistas que comemos cadáveres, o nos comemos los cadáveres de fascistas?

¿Podrías definirme que significa para ti fascista?

Por lo demás, el tema de la sal (que ya se ha hablado aquí alguna vez) es un poco más complejo que "la sal fomenta la hipertensión", y tal...

El sodio y el potasio son minerales imprescindibles para la regulación de muchos procesos celulares. Si ellos, no tardamos en dejar de funcionar.

Este delicado equilibrio no se deja al albur de lo que cualquier gilipollas decida comer o no comer (si así fuera, nos habríamos extinguido), sino que está regulado por el sistema endocrino.

En concreto, la insulina favorece la retención de sodio en el cuerpo, de suerte que con una insulinhemia elevada tendemos a retener sodio, mientras que con niveles bajos de insulina en sangre tendemos a expulsarlo.

Y como el equilibrio osmótico del cuerpo también es delicadito, cuando el cuerpo tiene exceso de sodio, compensa con agua para diluir ese exceso. De ahí que las comidas saladas favorezcan la retención de líquidos en general y la hipertensión (que viene a ser retención de líquidos en el sistema vascular) en particular.

Peeero... pero si has decidido tomar el control sobre tu insulinhemia (ya sea haciendo low-carb, o ayunos, o limitándote a hidratos de absorción lenta, o siendo un carnívoro que se comería a Mussolini por una pata), sucede que tus niveles medios de insulina en sangre VAN A BAJAR, y eso hará que EXPULSES MÁS SODIO (pero mucho más) que antes, hasta el punto de que puedas encontrarte EN SITUACIÓN DEFICITARIA.

MORALEJA: sí, si tu nivel medio de insulina en sangre es bajo, necesitas ingerir más sal (en realidad, más sodio, pero vaya) que si es alto.

Es más, una de las causas de la "keto flu" es precisamente el bajonazo de tensión que provoca soltar todo el líquido y el sodio retenidos.


----------



## lewis (17 Ago 2018)

rush81 dijo:


> Alguien sigue el podcast de Antonio Yuste?



Habrá que echrale algún rato. Gracias.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Back from the grave...



Bienvenido de nuevo !!! ¿Algo grave por lo de la "tumba"?. Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ago 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Back from the grave...
> 
> PARTE es expulsado como si fuera fibra, y parte es digerido por la flora intestinal, transformado en butiratos (grasas de cadena corta) que son el alimento preferido de las vellosidades intestinales.
> 
> ...



Primero de todo, no olvidemos que los alimentos ya llevan minerales en su composicion. Con verduras y frutos secos las cantidades son apreciables.

En mi caso ademas como a diario pipas ligeramente saladas en cantidad eso deberia de cubrir de sobra.

Cuando coges la costumbre de comer sin sal aprecias el sabor de las cosas y no te apetece añadirle. Cuando cocino para mas gente pues si.

El keto-flu solo le tiene que preocupar al que empieza de cero y a lo bruto. Esos dias expulsas liquido sobrante a lo bestia, añadido al mono de hidratos explica un posible bajon.

Cuando ya estas en equilibrio osmotico eso no pasa. Es curioso como ademas de no necesitar comer en muchas horas, pasas tambien sin beber como si nada.

A la hora de comer bebes en cantidad y punto.

Una mejora que he notado este ultimo año con la introduccion de mas ayunos es que el dia que sales de fiesta y te pasas con la cerveza incluso bocata, es que ya no me hincho tanto, recupero rapidisimo.

La causa (entiendo) es que al mejorar la resistencia a la insulina, controlas el exceso con mucha menos insulina, que al final es la causante de la inflamacion.


----------



## qbit (17 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Siempre me ha sorprendido que sudamericanos a los que hemos tratado bien, demasiado en tu caso, y a los que hemos permitido ganarse la vida dignamente en nuestro país, vengan a insultarnos llamándonos fachas e intentando faltarnos al respeto cuando, en tu ejemplo, no se puede dejar más en evidencia tu complejo de inferioridad y tu bajeza moral.



Vaya. No sabía que fuera un sudaca y encima llamándonos fachas y racistas por no querer vivir rodeados de mierda inmigrante. Pues eso se arregla muy fácil: Que se vaya de España. Si no quiere, que se calle la bocaza hasta que podamos echarle.


----------



## subvencionados (17 Ago 2018)

Las inflamaciones intestinales las producen las sensibilidades alimentarias no detectadas por los actuales tests que te hacen los médicos de la SS y las clínicas privadas.

Sí que hay algún test específico diseñado por unos laboratorios que son capaces de detectarlas casi todas. En Sevilla hay uno de ellos. Una sensibilidad se sobrelleva, cuando son muchas es un problemón, porque la histamina que estas generan se van acumulando con los años y es entonces cuando el problema se agrava y se convierte en algo mucho más grave que puede afectar a la piel, a los huesos, a la cognición, etc...

Todo esto si no tenemos problemas con parásitos, bacterias, etc...la biota es la clave.


----------



## Max Aub (18 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos en realidad es un facha, especista y ppr emde racista al consumir carne animal proveniente de animales sacrificados y hacinados.

Go Veggie!

Viva la Venezuela Chavista!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Ago 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> El almidón resistente es fibra soluble, y es un alimento muy beneficioso para la microbiota intestinal. Es un buen prebiótico.



Sí, pero en esta página se habla de los perjuicios que causa la fécula de patata (anteriormente considerada como buena)

Lose Weight, Body Fat, Improve Blood Glucoses and Insulin Sensitivity; Repair the Gut Flora That Potato Starch (Raw RS2) Damages (Part VI) - The Gut Institute

Las legumbres, las setas y algunas verduras son top sin embargo.


----------



## Max Aub (18 Ago 2018)

Vaya pajotes mentales que os haceis algunos con la dieta paleotonta. Carne y grasa que os tapara las arterias y os dara cancer y tumores y todavia hablais de flora intestinal cuando esta mas que demostrado qje es la fruta y la vrdura fermentada lo que verdaderamemte restaura el intestino.


Stop fascismo culinario!

No pasaran!


----------



## Big_Lanister (20 Ago 2018)

A alguien le sienta mal el brocoli? No se si es la mezcla con proteina, o con tuberculos hervidos, pero siempre que los como termino con el estomago pesadisimo.

La digestion puede durar mas de 4 o 5 horas.


----------



## Max Aub (21 Ago 2018)

El brocoli hervido es la base de muchas dietas saludables.Un bocato di cardinale solo al alcance de los paladares mas exquisitos.

Stop terrorismo carnivoro!


----------



## Raullucu (21 Ago 2018)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> A alguien le sienta mal el brocoli? No se si es la mezcla con proteina, o con tuberculos hervidos, pero siempre que los como termino con el estomago pesadisimo.
> 
> La digestion puede durar mas de 4 o 5 horas.



A mí, además de producirme mucho gas. Ya apenas lo tomo, es tontería hacerlo si no te sienta bien. Por ejemplo su hermana la coliflor me sienta perfectamente, quizá por cocinarla durante más tiempo, así que la tomo más amenudo.

Salu2.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2018)

Raullucu dijo:


> A mí, además de producirme mucho gas. Ya apenas lo tomo, es tontería hacerlo si no te sienta bien. Por ejemplo su hermana la coliflor me sienta perfectamente, quizá por cocinarla durante más tiempo, así que la tomo más amenudo.
> 
> Salu2.



A mi me pasa con las acelgas, me gustan mucho con aove. El efecto es como si pasase un rastrillo por el intestino, gases y una sensacion muy chunga.

No me pasa con ninguna verdura, el brocoli casi a diario.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (21 Ago 2018)

Otra pregunta, me gustan las piparras o guindillas y me las como a palo seco 3 o 4, pero al mirar la etiqueta del bote, pone que tiene hidratos de los cuales azucares son un 4%.
Este producto lo recomendáis en las dietas sin CH??? O mejor paso de comerlas??


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Otra pregunta, me gustan las piparras o guindillas y me las como a palo seco 3 o 4, pero al mirar la etiqueta del bote, pone que tiene hidratos de los cuales azucares son un 4%.
> Este producto lo recomendáis en las dietas sin CH??? O mejor paso de comerlas??



Un 4-5% de hidratos es lo que lleva cualquier pimiento.

No te ralles, cualquier cosa que vaya entera, sin picar, sin liquar, en su forma original te la puedes comer tranquila. 

Verduras y fruta tienen sus azucares naturales, su fibra, etc, que son saludables y los que hay que consumir.

Otra cosa es que te metan algun conservante chungo pero una guindilla en vinagre no tiene mucho margen para estropearla.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Ago 2018)

La dieta cetogénica podría aumentar entre un 30-70% la supervivencia en pacientes con glioma.
Application of Bayesian evidence synthesis to modelling the effect of ketogenic therapy on survival of high grade glioma patients. - PubMed - NCBI


Dieta cetogenica ideal para las enfermedades inflamatorias
Resolution of chronic inflammatory disease: universal and tissue-specific concepts | Nature Communications


Comparación dieta baja en grasa Vs dieta ceto en enfermedad de parkinson. Mayores beneficios en ceto.
Low-fat versus ketogenic diet in Parkinson's disease: A pilot randomized controlled trial. - PubMed - NCBI

Dieta ceto contra ansiedad y depresión
https://bit.ly/2KYbeAJ

Nueva revisión sistemática sobre la cetogenica para curar el cancer
A systematic review of the use of ketogenic diets in adult patients with cancer. - PubMed - NCBI

LA dieta ceto mejora los niveles de insulina
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41...rce=twt_nr&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=NNP


En fin, que si uno tiene tiempo libre, se puede dedicar a buscar estudios sobre la dieta cetogénica.

Pero ojo, que las grasas son muy malas. Mejor optar por el pan y los macarrones.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (21 Ago 2018)

Gracias, no me rallare, pero si me quede sorprendida!! Sin embargo las aceitunas son cero azucares!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Vaya pajotes mentales que os haceis algunos con la dieta paleotonta. Carne y grasa que os tapara las arterias y os dara cancer y tumores y todavia hablais de flora intestinal cuando esta mas que demostrado qje es la fruta y la vrdura fermentada lo que verdaderamemte restaura el intestino.
> 
> 
> Stop fascismo culinario!
> ...



Acabo de echar cuatro bueys de mar vivos al agua hirviendo. Como pataleaban los jodios.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 21:28 ----------




Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Gracias, no me rallare, pero si me quede sorprendida!! Sin embargo las aceitunas son cero azucares!!! ��



Claro, de la aceituna se saca el aceite de oliva, son pura grasa. En general todas las verduras y mas las frutas (salvo el aguacate) tienen cantidades apreciables de hidratos em forma de distintos azucares, almidones, etc.

En su forma natural ningun problema, aqui solo renegamos de los refinados.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2018 at 21:33 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> La dieta cetogénica podría aumentar entre un 30-70% la supervivencia en pacientes con glioma.
> Application of Bayesian evidence synthesis to modelling the effect of ketogenic therapy on survival of high grade glioma patients. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> 
> ...



La gracia de todo esto es que la ciencia lo tiene bastante claro. No hay contraestudios que aporten pruebas de que hincharse a pan es bueno, y mucho menos azucares.

Incluso en poblaciones que se hinchan a patatas (hidrato natural y barato) salen alarmas en algunos tipos de enfermedad.

Te echas a la cara a cualquier nutricionista y deberia de caersele la cara de verguenza con solo preguntarle de donde coño salen sus protocolos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2018)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Otra pregunta, me gustan las piparras o guindillas y me las como a palo seco 3 o 4, pero al mirar la etiqueta del bote, pone que tiene hidratos de los cuales azucares son un 4%.
> Este producto lo recomendáis en las dietas sin CH??? O mejor paso de comerlas??



Añado: las piparras, por si no tuvieran ya de por sí su fibra y su vaina, suelen ir en vinagre, lo cual ralentiza la velocidad de absorción de los azúcares.

Por lo que a mí respecta, 0 problemas, yo me las como a pares (las guindillas, que nos conocemos...)

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 09:16 ----------




Raullucu dijo:


> A mí, además de producirme mucho gas. Ya apenas lo tomo, es tontería hacerlo si no te sienta bien. Por ejemplo su hermana la coliflor me sienta perfectamente, quizá por cocinarla durante más tiempo, así que la tomo más amenudo.
> 
> Salu2.



El brócoli (y las crucíferas en general) tiende a producir gases debido a un trisacárido, la rafinosa, que no puede ser metabolizada por nuestro cuerpo y llega intacta al intestino grueso, donde fermenta y produce esos molestos gases.

La solución es *fermentarlo en salmuera durante 24-48 horas*, de modo que la rafinosa sea descompuesta por la fermentación, y santas pascuas.


----------



## fmc (22 Ago 2018)

Aún un punto más... cuánto pesa una guindilla? Algún voluntario para comerse 100g de guindillas y ver cómo le afectan los 4g de glucosa?


----------



## Pinfloy (22 Ago 2018)

Verduras, legumbres, frutas, carnes blancas, pescados, frutos secos y minimizar alimentos procesados, hidratos y azúcares.

3-4 comidas al día evitando fritangas.

3-4 días de deporte a la semana, caminar 10 km diarios.

Follar mucho!!

Y el resto parece ya llevar las cosas al extremo, que estamos aquí 4 días joder, comer es un placer y hacerlo de forma variada más.

Por otro lao bastante disciplina tenemos ya con el curro, pareja y todo eso como para ponernos espartanos con la comida.

El sentido común es la clave..., ni los freakis veganos ni los paleo


----------



## angek (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Verduras, legumbres, frutas, carnes blancas, pescados, frutos secos y minimizar alimentos procesados, hidratos y azúcares.
> 
> El sentido común es la clave..., ni los freakis veganos ni los paleo



Hay ciertos matices.

¿Qué tienen de malo en ese esquema las carnes rojas?

¿Y los huevos?

¿Y por qué la soja sí?


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2018)

angek dijo:


> Hay ciertos matices.
> 
> ¿Y por qué la soja sí?



Porque así podremos disfrutar de todo su potencial fitoestrogénico, que va dabuti para acumular grasa allí donde maldita la falta que nos hace, como las caderas o los pechitos (ginecomastia rules!).

Un payo que dice que carne roja y huevos no, pero soja sí, nu sé, nu sé...


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Verduras, legumbres, frutas, carnes blancas, pescados, frutos secos y minimizar alimentos procesados, hidratos y azúcares.
> 
> 3-4 comidas al día evitando fritangas.
> 
> ...



Ilustrenos que es lo que no hacemos de eso los paleo?

Otro que esta un pelin confundido.

La autentica libertad esta en que un dia como 3 veces otro 2 y si me da la gana una. Por lo demas comer de todo sin mierdanga.

Pd. Escrito con unas almejas y un Albariño

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 13:53 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Porque así podremos disfrutar de todo su potencial fitoestrogénico, que va dabuti para acumular grasa allí donde maldita la falta que nos hace, como las caderas o los pechitos (ginecomastia rules!).
> 
> Un payo que dice que carne roja y huevos no, pero soja sí, nu sé, nu sé...



Es otro tonto que no se leyo el informe de la OMS que habla de carnes procesadas con E-milnoseque y el E es lo cancerigeno no la carne.


----------



## Pinfloy (22 Ago 2018)

angek dijo:


> Hay ciertos matices.
> 
> ¿Qué tienen de malo en ese esquema las carnes rojas?
> 
> ...



El colesterol quizás?

Que no digo que no se coman, pero que no sean la base de la alimentación como lo son por lo menos en Asturias.

Grasas y carnes rojas, aparte de hidratos, todo dios gordo, con problemas de colesterol etc...

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 12:11 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ilustrenos que es lo que no hacemos de eso los paleo?
> 
> Otro que esta un pelin confundido.
> 
> ...



Que folláis poco

Na, lo que digo es que los extremismos...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> El colesterol quizás?
> 
> Que no digo que no se coman, pero que no sean la base de la alimentación como lo son por lo menos en Asturias.
> 
> ...



Un consejo: léete si tienes tiempo el hilo I, aprenderás. También puedes pasarte por el hilo de evidencias científicas, así me evito contestarte a las barbaridades que has puesto desde el punto de vista de la ciencia.


----------



## Pinfloy (22 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Un consejo: léete si tienes tiempo el hilo I, aprenderás. También puedes pasarte por el hilo de evidencias científicas, así me evito contestarte a las barbaridades que has puesto desde el punto de vista de la ciencia.



Que ciencia? 

Que burradas?


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> El colesterol quizás?
> 
> Que no digo que no se coman, pero que no sean la base de la alimentación como lo son por lo menos en Asturias.
> 
> Grasas y carnes rojas, aparte de hidratos, todo dios gordo, con problemas de colesterol etc...



¿Colesterol?

Ya quisiera tener mi perfil lipídico, caballero.

La mangarrianada esa de que el colesterol de la dieta es el causante de la hipercolesterolhemia está ya más refutada que el geocentrismo, póngase al día.

El colesterol es la "masilla para ñapas" del cuerpo. Tener el colesterol alto es malo no por el colesterol en sí, sino porque es señal de que algo anda chungo, que tienen que estar los ñapas tol día yendo a tapando agujeros con masilla. La hipercolesterolhemia no son más que los ñapas llevando la furgo cargada de masilla hasta el lugar del roto. 

Si, como tienes el colesterol alto, haces la SOBERANA GILIPOLLEZ de evitar las comidas ricas en colesterol, lo único que consigues es dejar a los ñapas sin masilla, y por tanto, dejar el agujero sin tapar. Sí, te baja el colesterol en sangre, pero no porque estés sano, sino porque no tienes con qué arreglar lo que está chungo.

Es el típico caso de confundir indicador (colesterol) con objetivo (salud), y creer que manipulando el indicador se arregla algo. Como si, por tomarte una aspirina para que te baje la fiebre, estuvieras ayudando en algo a mitigar la CAUSA de la fiebre.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Colesterol?
> 
> Ya quisiera tener mi perfil lipídico, caballero.
> 
> ...



Y ni siquiera, como ya se ha visto en evidencias científicas se puede tener el colesteral cerca de 400 y estar perfectamente sano. Las analíticas de la SS sólo sirven para vender drogas de la farmafia, para poder interpretarlas hace falta casi ser experto esquivando las trampas para que no te tomen el pelo. Así de claro.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 17:05 ----------




Pinfloy dijo:


> Que ciencia?
> 
> Que burradas?



Léase esta entrevista de un reconocido cardiólogo, algo aprenderá, y si es listo y sabe tirar del hilo es posible que salgo de matrix, a no ser que haya venido a trolear:

«Yo no compro ni como nada que sea light»


----------



## Futuroscuro (22 Ago 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> No entres al trapo de estos trolls. A ver, en la Guardería, Política y esos lares pues si se entra al trapo porque te entretienes y pasas el rato con ellos y te echas unas risas, pero en estos hilos no se debe de entrar al trapo, como quien oye llover.
> 
> Saludos.



Puedes dar tu opinión pero tampoco hace falta que entres en la discusión lamiéndole el culo porque te hemos dejado en ridículo en los hilos de política.

Para no incomodar más al resto de foreros que no tienen nada que ver con la discusión me voy de este hilo y todo solucionado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> El colesterol quizás?
> 
> Que no digo que no se coman, pero que no sean la base de la alimentación como lo son por lo menos en Asturias.
> 
> ...



Ya quisiera Ud, aqui follamos sin control

No se de que extremismos me habla. 

Le puedo hablar de extremismos que si practicaba hace años:
- Bocata del almuerzo a diario y alguna comida.
- Cocacolas de 2 litros en el carro de la compra.
- Pedido a telepizza todas las semanas.
- Paella tres o cuatro dias a la semana.
- Galletas con nocilla mojadas en la leche.

Algo me dejo, eso si eran extremismos.


----------



## Pinfloy (22 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y ni siquiera, como ya se ha visto en evidencias científicas se puede tener el colesteral cerca de 400 y estar perfectamente sano. Las analíticas de la SS sólo sirven para vender drogas de la farmafia, para poder interpretarlas hace falta casi ser experto esquivando las trampas para que no te tomen el pelo. Así de claro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 17:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Te veo excitao, relájate hombre.

Reputado cardiólogo? Seguro que encuentras a otros "reputados" cardiólogos que dicen lo contrsrio.

Por eso lo de las evidencias científicas hay que cojerlo con pinzas.

A ver, que yo ni de unos ni de otros, intento sacar cosas interesantes de todas las opiniones y después contrastarlas con gente que sabe del tema.

Resulta que toda la gente que conozco que fue a nutricionistas comen 5 veces al día en cantidades pequeñas.

Ahora leo por aquí que lo ideal es comer dos veces al día como después de la guerra o en el pleistoceno.

La realidad es que desde que comemos más a menudo en España la media de estatura subió 14 cm.

Es lo que tiene internet, mucho bocachancla, mucha información y no sabes a que atenerte...

A mi lo que digáis aquí gente que no sóis expertos me la sopla, eso si, me entra la curiosidad y busco información mas fiable.

PD - Soy celíaco e intento no tomar azúcares ni alimentos procesados.
No desayuno o me tomo una barra de proteínas o un batido herbalife.
Engordé 5 kilos en los últimdo meses por llevar una vida menos activa y comer de menú (no muchos hidratos pero más cantidades)

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 17:22 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya quisiera Ud, aqui follamos sin control
> 
> No se de que extremismos me habla.
> 
> ...



Una pizza a la semana NO es un extremismo, es un placer inocuo. Faltaría mas...
Y la mía con pasta normal siendo celíaco, eso si, sólo una a la semana

El resto si son gochadas


----------



## kikepm (22 Ago 2018)

No alimenteis a esta mierda de troll, el hilo es PERFECTO. 

YA se le ha explicado y pasa de razonar. He dicho.


----------



## Pinfloy (22 Ago 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> No alimenteis a esta mierda de troll, el hilo es PERFECTO.
> 
> YA se le ha explicado y pasa de razonar. He dicho.



Oye, aquí la única mierda eres tú, histérico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Te veo excitao, relájate hombre.
> 
> Reputado cardiólogo? Seguro que encuentras a otros "reputados" cardiólogos que dicen lo contrsrio.
> 
> ...



Si te quedas solo con la pizza tienes un problemilla. El extremismo es el suma y sigue y llegar a unos 102 kilos de nada, con esos 'sanos' habitos.

Que si, que hasta los 350 kilos de nuestro insigne valenciano todavia hay margen para ser mas extremista, pero yo dije basta y el cambii es brutal.

En cuanto a estudios cientificos cualquiera puede entrar al pubmed y buscar. Llevamos años con eso y un hilo muy completito.

La gracia del asunto es que no vas a encontrar nada en la linea distinta a lo que aqui exponemos.

La ciencia en temas de nutricion esta bastante de acuerdo. La cosa cambia cuando llega a estamentos oficiales, ahi estamos en el terreno de la politica que va por otro camino.

Respecto a la celiaquia a poco que te informes veras que NINGUN alimento que lleve gluten es necesario para nada y los substitutos son aun peores.

Yo podria ser celiaco y no tendria problema, comeria igual que ahora, sin tocar un procesado. Lo de los batidos, en fin, si os leyerais las etiquetas (y entendieseis) no los tomariais. Luego por arte de magia resulta que engordan, y de magia nada.


----------



## esbjerg (22 Ago 2018)

¿Los yogures en teoría engordan?

Ultimamente como muchos yogures griegos naturales y yo creo que me hinchan la tripa. Todo lo procesado me parece que es malo, incluso un yogur industrial. Si es hecho en casa ya no sé.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *El colesterol quizás?
> 
> Que no digo que no se coman, pero que no sean la base de la alimentación como lo son por lo menos en Asturias.
> 
> ...



Todos gordos porque acompañan las morcillas, los chorizos y los filetes con pan y cervezas. Pero la culpa de que engorden es de las grasas y la carne roja, jamás de la barra pan y el medio litro de cerveza que se meten para acompañar.

Come morcillas, chorizos, filetes, tocino, etc acompañadas de verduras, ensaladas y agua sin hacer trampas y después me cuentas si engordas.

A tí que te veo tan animado por el hilo te voy hacer la misma pregunta que le he hecho a muchos y que jamás nadie me ha contestado:

- ¿Qué mecanismo y rutas utiliza la grasa que comes para convertirse en grasa acumulada en el cuerpo? Si alguien defiende algo debe de saber el como, cuando y el porqué.

Todos conocemos la ruta que siguen los carbohidratos para transformarse en grasa acumulada en el cuerpo ¿Pero la grasa que comes como lo hace? ¿Es la misma ruta que los carbohidratos o es otra distinta o como funciona esto? Aclarámelo por favor y expláyate un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinfloy (23 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si te quedas solo con la pizza tienes un problemilla. El extremismo es el suma y sigue y llegar a unos 102 kilos de nada, con esos 'sanos' habitos.
> 
> Que si, que hasta los 350 kilos de nuestro insigne valenciano todavia hay margen para ser mas extremista, pero yo dije basta y el cambii es brutal.
> 
> ...



A ver, a mi me gusta aprender, soy permeable y crítico y leí el hilo.

Me escama que toda la gente qie va a nutricionistas, 5 comidas, ..., etc.

Engordar? Vida activa y no se engorda comiendo como un ser humano normal...O si se engorda es un poco, no somos modelos no?

Pero si, está bien por supuesto dejar de consumir azúcares y tanto hidrato, de ahí a suprimirlos pues bueno, sólo se vive una vez.

Fumar, drogas, follar sin condón, ..
, hay muchas cosas nocivas jaja. Una pizza a la semana...si la quemas es inócua.

Si lo del gluten es cierto, el problema es saciarte sin hidratos en las comidas y sin querer dedicarle tiempo a la preparación.

Leeré más sobre el tema y confrontaré

---------- Post added 22-ago-2018 at 22:16 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Todos gordos porque acompañan las morcillas, los chorizos y los filetes con pan y cervezas. Pero la culpa de que engorden es de las grasas y la carne roja, jamás de la barra pan y el medio litro de cerveza que se meten para acompañar.
> 
> Come morcillas, chorizos, filetes, tocino, etc acompañadas de verduras, ensaladas y agua sin hacer trampas y después me cuentas si engordas.
> 
> ...



No tengo ni puta idea de como funciona el metabolismo, si leí algún libro de nutrición y conozco a gente que va a nutricionistas.
Tb por supuesto se lo que aconsejan los medicos.

Dieta equilibrada evitando azúcares!

Pero me interesan otros puntos de vista claro, sabiendo que yo personalmente paso de seguir ninguna dieta, cuando cojo kilos más deporte y pa bajo. A mi me funciona.

Me estás diciendo que las grasas son inócuas?
Comer fritangas es inócuo?
Comer pote asturiano o fabada sin pan es inócuo?

Los orientales basan su alimentación en los hidratos, arroz, en pocas grasas y están muchos delgaditos, delgaditos

PD - Vente a Asturias, come de menú de 4 platos durante 15 días y me cuentas, aunque sea como yo sin gluten, o sea sin pan, sin rebozaos, sin pastas...


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *Verduras, legumbres, frutas, carnes blancas, pescados, frutos secos y minimizar alimentos procesados, hidratos y azúcares.
> 
> 3-4 comidas al día evitando fritangas.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que aquí nadie está obligando a nadie a hacer nada. Aquí viene gente con sus problemas y sus historietas, que ha intentando perder grasa y ganar salud de múltiples maneras y que no lo ha conseguido. Y se le dice de qué manera puede lograrlo alejándose de ciertos alimentos.

Después cada cual se lo organizará de la manera que crea más conveniente, unos pecarán más y otros pecarán menos. Unos se comerán de vez en cuando su pizza, sus donuts, sus cervezas, etc etc y otros como yo con su paella y con su tortilla de patatas los fines de semana ya no necesita más.

La base es la que es, comer normalmente comida real y no basura que te meten como comida. Después cada cual se lo organizará a su manera.

Aquí nadie te dice que lleves las cosas a ningún extremo, simplemente te dan la base para que intentes mejorar en salud y forma física, después cada cual que lo lleve al extremo que le de la gana. Porque aquí si nos lees cada cual lo hacemos a nuestra manera personal, lo único en común que tenemos es la base osease evitar generalmente azúcares, procesados y comida basura en general.

Saludos.


----------



## esbjerg (23 Ago 2018)

Cuando te acostumbras es la mejor forma de comer. Una vez al día. Olvídate de todas las mentiras de la pirámide de la obesidad y las 5 comidas y el hacer deporte y esas tonterías que tienen gordo a todo el planeta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> A ver, a mi me gusta aprender, soy permeable y crítico y leí el hilo.
> 
> Me escama que toda la gente qie va a nutricionistas, 5 comidas, ..., etc.
> 
> ...



No se trata sólo de engordar o no, eso también depende de tu sistema hormonal, la resistencia a la insulina de tus células y un largo etc. Peeeero resulta que se puede estar flaco por fuera y gordo por dentro, como se ha explicado en el hilo muchas veces, y luego vienen los ay. ¿cómo es posible que yo un flaco tenga ahora diabetes, o alzheimer, o parkinson, o la tiroides destruida? Lee, en serio y sin nada personal, lo que dices por aquí está más que rebatido, si de verdad quieres aprender como dices, lee, lee todos los enlaces que tenemos en los dos hilos y en el de evidencias, te harás un favor, porque como comprederás a los demás que nos digas que vas a seguir con los doritos pues nos la sopla un poco.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *A ver, a mi me gusta aprender, soy permeable y crítico y leí el hilo.
> 
> Me escama que toda la gente qie va a nutricionistas, 5 comidas, ..., etc.
> 
> ...



Osease que vienes aquí diciendo que algo es malísimo pero no eres capaz de decir porque es malísimo, simplemente es malo porque sí o porque lo digo yo o porque me lo ha dicho un nutricionista, como si fuéramos niños.

Léete el hilo, ya he puesto alguna vez que sucede con la grasa cuando entra en el organismo y como este se deshace de la sobrante. Basicamente la grasa se convierte la mayor parte en dióxido de carbono que expulsas al respirar y una pequeña parte se convierte en agua que expulsas con la orina, sudor, heces, lágrimas, saliva, etc etc etc.

Esa grasa es imposible que se acumule en los depósitos de grasa y recalco lo de *IMPOSIBLE* excepto en algunas circunstancias como que seas resistente a la insulina y/o tengas algún problema hormonal similar, en esas circunstancias cambia la ecuación.

Pdta - Sobre lo de que las grasas son inocuas, eso es demasiado simplista y ahora mismo ya es tarde. En otro rato contesto o contestará otro.

Saludos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2018)

Santa madre de Dios, los fanboys de la grasa sois tan memos como los veganos o los que comen 0% grasa o la nueva moda "la dieta carnivora".

Aún me descojono del payaso ese que se comía 1kg de mascarpone al día, "las calorías no importan" juas juas. Menudos TCA se monta la peña y cada vez van escalando más en su agresividad.

O sea que da igual si te comes 2 filetes o 20 en la comida, que engordas lo mismo (cero engorde según algunos). Entiendo que tenéis todos unos abdominales perfectamente rajados, podéis enseñarlos si véis que tal. ¿O sois como el de la web esa de novuelvoaengordar con un 20% graso? Si vale, ha bajado del 40% al 20% de grasa, enhorabuena, pero los asiduos al gym que comen avena y arroz tienen la cuarta parte de grasa que él y que muchos de este hilo seguramente. Algunos estais insinuando que no se puede adelgazar sin estar en cetosis, menudas risas macho.

Dejad de hacer el ridículo todos anda.... bajaos de la burra porque estáis pregonando cosas insanas en numerosas ocasiones.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *A ver, a mi me gusta aprender, soy permeable y crítico y leí el hilo.
> 
> Me escama que toda la gente qie va a nutricionistas, 5 comidas, ..., etc.
> 
> ...



Pues si lo has leido no lo parece, sin acritud te lo digo porque todo esto ya está dicho varias veces en este hilo.

A ver, salvo honrosas excepciones la mayoría de los nutricionistas son como los loros y repiten lo que leen en el libro y lo que les dijeron que había que contestar en el examente para nutricionista. La inmensa mayoría me contestarían lo mismo que tú a la pregunta de que rutas sigue la grasa para acumularse como grasa corporal osease no tengo ni putísima idea.

Yo me he encotrado en persona con uno de esos ejpertos que cuando me preguntó que es lo que hacía y se lo dije, me contestó que haciendo eso estoy falto de vitaminas y minerales. Cuando le pregunté que vitaminas y minerales son esos para solucionarlo me contestó...no lo se pero comiendo así tienes que estar falto. Tócate los cojones ::

Resumiendo, lo de las 5 comidas es lo politicamente correcto en las dietas y eso es lo que recomienda todo el mundo. Casi nadie sabe de donde viene lo de las 5 comidas pero todos siguen recomendándolo porque es lo mejor sin pararse a pensar en nada.

Así a grandes rasgos te diré de donde viene lo de las 5 comidas en las dietas. Simplemente es la aplicación de la típica dieta de los deportistas de competición en personas normales. Alguien vió a esos deportistas y los tipitos que lucían y se le encendió la bombilla...si estos comiendo lo que comen y haciendo ejercicio están así pues la gente si hace lo mismo estará más o menos igual.

Pero lo que se le olvidó al lumbreras es que y como he repetido hasta la saciedad los deportistas no son como la gente normal y sus necesidades no son las mismas que las de una persona normal. Una persona de la calle no necesita por ejemplo recargar continuamente sus depósitos de glucógeno para rendir mejor en los entrenamientos y la competición, etc etc etc.

El resultado es lo que se está viendo en la actualidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> ¿Los yogures en teoría engordan?
> 
> Ultimamente como muchos yogures griegos naturales y yo creo que me hinchan la tripa. Todo lo procesado me parece que es malo, incluso un yogur industrial. Si es hecho en casa ya no sé.



Los yogures NO engordan en teoria.

Lo que pasa con los lacteos es que hay que escuchar a tu cuerpo. No todo el mundo puede consumir lacteos. De hecho la mayoria de la poblacion mundial NO PUEDE porque simplemente moriria.

Ademas el lacteo tiene un problema, estamos parcialmente adaptados (la mayoria) y esa adaptacion ademas empeora con la edad.

Tienes la lactasa que la vamos perdiendo con los años y primero nos hace la digestion pesada (hinchazon) y mas tarde nos destroza las vellosidades intestinales...cuidado pues.

Por si no fuese suficiente esta la caseina y otro grupo de proteinas que causan alergias e intolerancias.

Los yogures mantienen todas las proteinas intactas y parte de la lactosa que no desaparece totalmente con la fermentacion.

Al minimo sintoma chungo, con los lacteos pocas bromas

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 01:21 ----------




Pinfloy dijo:


> A ver, a mi me gusta aprender, soy permeable y crítico y leí el hilo.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Has mezclado muchas cosas pero te voy a comentar solo esto.

Para el tema de engordar o adelgazar las fritangas y la grasaza es inocua. Otro tema es los aceites que segun tipo y fritura se degradan y hablamos de otros problemas.

Lo de los chinos y su arroz ya se ha hablado mucho. Se consumen en formas que no funcionan como un azucar (almidon resistente) y si solo han consumido hidratos no procesados tienen la resistencia a la insulina intacta por eso no engordan.

Sobre el pote gallego una persona sana no ke engordara si no se come una barra de pan mojando en el caldo...sabes de que hablamos.

En gente obesa DE INICIO tienen que llevar cuidado con legumbres, arroz, patatas y fruta.

Estos obesos vienen de abusar de refinados y pierden la capacidad de metabolizar correctamente los hidratos naturales que son lo saludables.

Una vez delgado y con buena resistencia a la insulina se pueden incorporar tambien a la dieta con normalidad y sin que sean la base de la alimentacion.

Dame un buen cocido o un pote y no le hare ascos...


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (23 Ago 2018)

Nadie engorda cerrando la boca








pagar las fustraciones con la comida es un hecho.






para todo lo demás... master y tal


----------



## Pinfloy (23 Ago 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues si lo has leido no lo parece, sin acritud te lo digo porque todo esto ya está dicho varias veces en este hilo.
> 
> A ver, salvo honrosas excepciones la mayoría de los nutricionistas son como los loros y repiten lo que leen en el libro y lo que les dijeron que había que contestar en el examente para nutricionista. La inmensa mayoría me contestarían lo mismo que tú a la pregunta de que rutas sigue la grasa para acumularse como grasa corporal osease no tengo ni putísima idea.
> 
> ...



Si de acuerdo, yo no digo que no tengas razón pero entiende que no me crea todo lo que leo a un nick de internet.

Lecturas serias sobre el tema, libros, alguna escuela que defienda esto?

Quiero saber vamos, referencias!


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *Si de acuerdo, yo no digo que no tengas razón pero entiende que no me crea todo lo que leo a un nick de internet.
> 
> Lecturas serias sobre el tema, libros, alguna escuela que defienda esto?
> 
> Quiero saber vamos, referencias!*



Yo no te pido que me creas o me dejes de creer que eso ya es solo decisión personal tuya. Lo único que te podría pedir es que no me tomes por idiota porque aunque alguna vez lo parezca de idiota no tengo ni un pelo. Pero tampoco te lo voy a pedir porque si me quieres tomar por un perfecto imbécil también es cuestión personal tuya y solo tuya.

Porque todo lo que estás pidiendo ya está puesto y debatido en este hilo y eso me lleva a pensar que has mentido diciendo que has leido este hilo. Tú has leido las cuatro últimas hojas y poco más.

Si quieres lecturas serias sobre el tema, libros, referencias, quien defiende esto, etc etc etc pues te vas a la primera hoja del primer hilo sobre el tema (este es el segundo hilo) y comienzas a leer desde el principio que es lo que hice yo cuando entré. Y para que se te haga la lectura aún más amena puedes ir ignorando a cualquiera que pienses que es un troll, que también lo hice yo.

Resumiendo, no vengas diciéndome que te has leido el hilo cuando es mentira y leételo de verdad, la mayoría de tus dudas están ahí y si alguna no lo está cuando termines lo preguntas que yo o cualquiera te lo contestará sin problemas, sin acritud te lo digo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Santa madre de Dios, los fanboys de la grasa sois tan memos como los veganos o los que comen 0% grasa o la nueva moda "la dieta carnivora".
> 
> Aún me descojono del payaso ese que se comía 1kg de mascarpone al día, "las calorías no importan" juas juas. Menudos TCA se monta la peña y cada vez van escalando más en su agresividad.
> 
> ...



Bien, pongamos que un servidor se mete un bote de mascarpone al día. O 3 aguacates. O aceite de coco a palo seco.
Grasa casi al 100% por un tubo.

Ahora explica qué ocurre bioquimicamente desde que esa grasa entra en la boca, hasta que (según tú), se transforma en grasa corporal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Santa madre de Dios, los fanboys de la grasa sois tan memos como los veganos o los que comen 0% grasa o la nueva moda "la dieta carnivora".
> 
> Aún me descojono del payaso ese que se comía 1kg de mascarpone al día, "las calorías no importan" juas juas. Menudos TCA se monta la peña y cada vez van escalando más en su agresividad.
> 
> ...



Obviamente, los milagros, mejor en Lourdes.

La regulación de la grasa corporal es un proceso multivariado, y lo que decimos los fanboys de la grasa es que *dentro de los parámetros alimentarios y de actividad normales* las calorías no importan (o no mucho).

Es decir, si en el proceso de acumulación de grasa corporal las hormonas tienen un peso del 80%, las calorías tienen un peso del 15% y el ejercicio tiene un peso del 5%, para gente que coma como humanos y se mueva lo que se mueve el humano medio, las calorías y el ejercicio no importan, comparados con recobrar el equilibrio hormonal.

Ahora, si te dedicas a trasegar mascarpone, aceite de coco, frutos secos y aguacates como si fueras un gorila espalda plateada, mientras te pasas la vida vegetando en el sofá, pues resulta que ese 15%, multiplicado por comer el triple de lo que necesitas, acabará pasando factura.

Y en el otro extremo, si te dedicas a acampar en el gimnasio y comer como un pajarito, aunque te alimentes de cosas que te joden el metabolismo, no engordarás... pero ese comportamiento TAMBIÉN acabará pasándote factura.

Además, aparte de ser multivariado, el proceso de acumulación de grasa NO ES LINEAL, sino que se comporta de forma muy distinta en porcentajes altos, medios, bajos y muy bajos de grasa corporal.

Así, un porcentaje de grasa corporal de un solo dígito es muy probablemente IMPOSIBLE para una persona sedentaria que coma todos los días (los ayunos y la inanción, obviamente, son otra historia), entre otras cosas porque para alcanzar un % de grasa por debajo de 10 tienes que "hacer trampas" teniendo una musculatura desarrollada.

Y en cambio, para un obeso, la grasa se cae sola en cuanto dejas descansar el páncreas un poquito.

Moraleja: no es más que un problema de nivel de definición en el análisis.
La afirmación "las calorías no importan" no es una verdad absoluta, sino una generalización que aplica a la inmensa mayoría de las situaciones consideradas normales (gente con niveles moderados de sobreingesta calórica, sobrepeso e infraactividad).

Para un caso extremo particular que caiga fuera de esos parámetros, las hipótesis hormonales siguen valiendo, es sólo que las conclusiones variarán debido a que nos hemos salido del (amplísimo) ámbito en el que la conclusión es "las calorías no importan".

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 12:51 ----------




Pinfloy dijo:


> Te veo excitao, relájate hombre.
> 
> Reputado cardiólogo? Seguro que encuentras a otros "reputados" cardiólogos que dicen lo contrsrio.
> 
> Por eso lo de las evidencias científicas hay que cojerlo con pinzas.



Meh, en uno de los más amplios estudios poblacionales al respecto, la conclusión era que la gente que tomaba estatinas para regular su colesterol se moría antes de ataque al corazón que la que no.



> Resulta que toda la gente que conozco que fue a nutricionistas comen 5 veces al día en cantidades pequeñas.



Normal. Es lo que dice la OMS (¡Aleluya!), y el que se atreva a salirse de esa verdad revelada será tachado de hereje.



> Ahora leo por aquí que lo ideal es comer dos veces al día como después de la guerra o en el pleistoceno.
> 
> La realidad es que desde que comemos más a menudo en España la media de estatura subió 14 cm.



Claro, no es ningún secreto que la insulina es una hormona anabólica.

¿Sabes qué otra media relacionada con el *crecimiento* ha subido mucho?

La de cáncer. Ya sabes, ese *crecimiento* descontrolado de ciertas células...

Y otra media más: la de problemas de visión, al parecer relacionada con el crecimiento del globo ocular.



> Es lo que tiene internet, mucho bocachancla, mucha información y no sabes a que atenerte...
> 
> A mi lo que digáis aquí gente que no sóis expertos me la sopla, eso si, me entra la curiosidad y busco información mas fiable.



Internet es la nueva universidad. Aquí hay "no expertos" que le dan sopas con honda a los supuestos expertos, por la sencilla razón de que se interesan por seguir aprendiendo y están al día de todo lo que sale...

...mientras que algunos "expertos", como ya saben todo lo que hay que saber, se han quedado estancados en el estado del arte de hace 40 años.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 13:14 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Bien, pongamos que un servidor se mete un bote de mascarpone al día. O 3 aguacates. O aceite de coco a palo seco.
> Grasa casi al 100% por un tubo.
> 
> Ahora explica qué ocurre bioquimicamente desde que esa grasa entra en la boca, hasta que (según tú), se transforma en grasa corporal.



A ver, tampoco nos montemos pelis de terror.

Lo que pasa (admitiendo la wikipedia como una fuente razonable, dentro de lo que cabe) es, poco más o menos, esto:



> Una proporción significativa de los ácidos grasos en el organismo se obtienen de la dieta, en la forma de triglicéridos ya sea de origen animal o vegetal. Los ácidos grasos en las grasas obtenidas de los animales de tierra firme tienden a ser saturadas, mientras que los ácidos grasos en los triglicéridos de peces y plantas a menudo son poliinsaturados, y por lo tanto son aceites a temperatura ambiente.
> 
> Estos triglicéridos, no pueden ser absorbidos por el intestino.​ Sino que son degradados a mono y diglicéridos más ácidos grasos líbres (aunque no glicerol libre) por la lipasa pancreática, la cual forma un complejo 1:1 con una proteína llamada colipasa (también constituyente del jugo pancreático), la cual es necesaria para su actividad. El complejo activado funciona únicamente en la interfaz agua-grasa. Por lo que es esencial que las grasas, primero se encuentren emulsificadas por las sales biliares para la actividad óptima de estas enzimas. Los productos de la digestión consisten en una mezcla de tri, di y monoglicéridos más ácidos grasos libres, los cuales junto con otros contenidos liposolubles de la dieta (por ejemplo vitaminas liposolubles y colesterol) y las sales biliares forman micelas mezcladas, en el conenido acuoso duodenal (ver el diagrama a la izquierda).
> 
> ...



Ahora bien: ni la bilis acumulada en la vesícula es infinita, ni la capacidad del páncreas para generar colipasa a demanda es infinita, ni la capacidad de los enterocitos para absorber micelas y resintetizar triglicéridos es infinita, por lo que todo FLUJO de grasa (porque lo importante en este caso no es CUÁNTA grasa, sino CUANTA grasa en CUANTO tiempo) que supere cualquiera de estos topes de capacidad, simplemente, va a salir por el lado opuesto al que entró, aunque, eso sí, en un estado francamente mejorable.

Y como si los episodios recurrentes de esteatorrea sorpresiva (nada como intentar soltar discretamente lo que creías que era un pedo y resulta ser un chorro de _aceite aromático_ que cala hasta el pantalón) no fueran suficiente para que se te quiten las ganas de hacer el gili, simple y llanamente no te va a apetecer apiparte de grasuza un día tras otro. Lo que se llama un empacho, vaya...


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ago 2018)

Vamos a ver, estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Cuando decimos que la grasa (saludable), la podemos consumir sin problema y sin contar calorías, hacemos referencia dentro de un "límite". Este límite, no significa que tengamos que ir contando calorías y recomendando como hacen muchos nutris; " coma grasas, pero con moderación" (pq lo que la gente entiende ahí, es que sí, que hay que comer de todo, pero que las grasas, de per se son malas y por eso nos dicen que con moderación...). Y eso no es. 

Dicho "limite" ya viene dado de forma natural y hormonal (entendiendo que no se tiene ningun problema metabólico, de tiroides, medicación fuerte...).

O sea:
Coma usted toda la grasuza que quiera pq su organismo lo va a frenar más pronto que tarde.

Es como decir: beba agua pero con moderación, puesto que si bebe mucha, tendrá graves problemas (gente se ha muerto por beber demasiado).
Pues oiga usted, no. Beba toda la agua que usted necesita y quiera. Porqué su cuerpo evitará que se beba 5 litros de golpe por ejemplo. Alguien que me lea ahora, es capaz de beberse 5 litros en poco tiempo? No, verdad?
Beba sin moderación y si su cuerpo en ese momento necesita 1 vaso, beberá 1 vaso. Pero si cuerpo le pide 1 litro, pues se beberá 1 litro, pero no podemos ir con el mensaje de la moderación pq luego ocurre que uno tiene mucha sed, pero beberá poca agua, pq sabe que mucha, es nociva para la salud. 
El cuerpo se regula solito. Cuando hace calor suda y cuando hace frio tiembla.

A mi me encanta la nata. Ahora tengo la pastelería cerrada así que tiro de mascarpone. La cosa caduca rápida una vez abierta así que la como rápido.

Ayer: ceno tortilla + boquerones en vinagre. De postre: media tarrina de mascarpone + frutos del bosque + un puñado de frutos secos + chocolate negro.

Esta noche volveré a repetir y así me termino el mascarpone. 
Y con dos días seguidos de mascarpone, ya lo tengo aburrido hasta al menos 2 o 3 semanas. Es lo que tiene la grasa. No vas a poder abusar de ella de la misma forma que no te beberás 5 litros de agua de un tirón (a no ser que te abran la boca con un aparatejo y te metan un embudo).

Que una persona sin problemas intente en un dia:
- tortilla de 2 huevos
- 2 aguacates
- puñado de frutos secos
- pescado o carne
- media tarrina de mascarpone
Verá como su cuerpo, más pronto que tarde se va regulando y te pedirá menos de este tipo de comida.

No pasa lo mismo con las harinas azucares, que bien sea en formato pan, macarrones, galletas, danoninos... Productos adictivos y con poca calidad nutricional.


Por eso el mensaje en cuanto a las grasas sanas, debería ser coma usted grasas AD LIBITUM (se entiendo en personas sanas metabolicamente).
Así, si tengo ganas de comerme 2 aguacates, pues me los como. Si tengo ganas de meterme una buena dosis de cacao puro, con ghee, y 2 kilos de anacardos, pues p'alante. Porque ese chute el cuerpo lo asimila sin problema y lo regula.

Y no estoy hablando de dietas cetogénicas que son más dificiles de llevar a cabo de lo que se cree, pq el cuerpo nos va pidiendo otros nutrientes además de la grasa.
Solo hay que ver la cantidad de gente que le gustaría llevar una dieta baja en hidratos y no puede. 
Pasarse con la grasa, en condiciones normales, es imposible. Así que recomendar grasas con moderación no es una buena opción. De la misma forma que tb es mala opcion recomendar harinas con moderación. No se puede recomendar algo con moderación, a sabiendas que es adictivo.

Las grasas son esenciales e indispensables. Se comen ad libitum y dejamos que el cuerpo procese lo que tenga que procesar.

Yo llevo 10 años sin contar nada y aumentando las grasas de un 10% a más de un 50%. Al fallo. Ahora sí que puedo decir que ya no como más grasa, pq literalmente mi cuerpo ya no puede, no quiere, no la necesita (llamalo como quieras). Por eso es tan fácil en mi caso ayunar 24 horas 1 o 2 días semana.

Si vamos con el discurso de las grasas y la moderación pasa lo que a mucha gente:
- ensalada con una cucharada de aceite de oliva
- 4 nueces (contadas)
- le quitamos la grasita a la carne)
- yogures light
Que sí, que son buenas y necesarias (la mayoría lo reconoce), pero ojito.

Ojito y claro está, como algo tenemos que comer, ese algo, termina siendo un hidrato/azucar.


----------



## Pinfloy (23 Ago 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no te pido que me creas o me dejes de creer que eso ya es solo decisión personal tuya. Lo único que te podría pedir es que no me tomes por idiota porque aunque alguna vez lo parezca de idiota no tengo ni un pelo. Pero tampoco te lo voy a pedir porque si me quieres tomar por un perfecto imbécil también es cuestión personal tuya y solo tuya.
> 
> Porque todo lo que estás pidiendo ya está puesto y debatido en este hilo y eso me lleva a pensar que has mentido diciendo que has leido este hilo. Tú has leido las cuatro últimas hojas y poco más.
> 
> ...



Os veo un poco estresaos...será la dieta?

Joder te hubiera costao menos poner un enlace que soltar todo ese rollo.

Y si, llevo siguiendo este hilo hace mucho y leí, pero soy escéptico por naturaleza y mucho más con internet, con los iluminaos que andamos por burbuja ni te cuento.

Ok, ya busco yo información por Internet!!

PD - no te enfades hombre

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 12:50 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Obviamente, los milagros, mejor en Lourdes.
> 
> La regulación de la grasa corporal es un proceso multivariado, y lo que decimos los fanboys de la grasa es que *dentro de los parámetros alimentarios y de actividad normales* las calorías no importan (o no mucho).
> 
> ...



Yo no dudo de los conocimientos que podáis tener algunos foreros, pero en temas de salud mejor no andar jugando.


Ese comentario tuyo sobre el cancer es cuando menos discutible no?

Pero estos hilos están bien para despertar curiosidad, ahora me tocs buscar información seria, como comprenderás no invierto en acciones por lo que diga un forero de burbuja, tampoco lo hago en salud.

De todas formas gracias por las explicaciones


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> *Santa madre de Dios, los fanboys de la grasa sois tan memos como los veganos o los que comen 0% grasa o la nueva moda "la dieta carnivora".
> 
> Aún me descojono del payaso ese que se comía 1kg de mascarpone al día, "las calorías no importan" juas juas. Menudos TCA se monta la peña y cada vez van escalando más en su agresividad.
> 
> ...



Aquí tenemos otra pobre víctima del modelo estético impuesto actual que se creen que un hombre normal es uno marcando abdominales y que una mujer normal es como las modelos de pasarela.

Un hombre normal suele tener un porcentaje de grasa corporal entre el 16-24% y una mujer en torno al 20-30% todos conocemos gente que por genética están fuera de esos porcentaje pero lo normal es moverse en esos parámetros.

Para destapar los abdominales un hombre normalmente necesita bajar 
del 10% y una mujer del 15% y para hacerlo debe de seguir unas conductas que no tienen nada que ver con el ser humano norma como hacer deporte de una forma seria.

Si un hombre ha bajado del 40 al 20 ha triunfado y está dentro de los cánones de lo correcto y no se puede comparar con un gusano del gym cuyos objetivos son distintos a los de una persona normal y por tanto su planteamiento distinto. 

Mezclais cosas que no tienen nada que ver y es porque ni siquiera teneis un criterio propio ni pensais ni pensareis jamás por vosotros mismos. Os manejan como al ganado creando para vosotros modas y estereotipos totalmente alejados de la realidad y encima os creeis los mejores porque haceis al dedillo lo que os dicta el pastor. Y así os va.

Aquí no estamos interesados ni en los cuerpos Danones ni en los cuerpos de gusano de gym. A ver, yo personalmente si estoy interesado en un cuerpo atlético y por ello hago todo lo posible para serlo dentro de unos cánones saludables, pero la inmensa mayoría de los que andan por aquí solo están interesados en mejorar su calidad de vida diaria y llevar una vida normal. Y para conseguir eso no es imprescindible ni muchísimo menos levantarse medio gimnasio ni marcar los abdominales.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

A ver Pinfloy aquí puedes empezar a leer, como ya te he dicho, creo, repetidas veces, si vuelves a decir que ahora te toca leer y tal te ignoro y punto porque quedará claro que eres un troll:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ficas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf.html


----------



## Elkin (23 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Vamos a ver, estamos hablando de lo mismo.
> 
> Cuando decimos que la grasa (saludable), la podemos consumir...






Yo creo que lo estás explicando muy claramente. Es muy sencillo. ¿ Cómo va uno a comerse veinte entrecots?

Simplemente, el cuerpo dice basta con uno o dos. Seguir intentando ingerir induciría al vómito, tengo la percepción.

Lo que no entiendo es que haya gente a la que estas explicaciones tan claras y evidentes no les entra. Menuda tozudez, por dios.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

Elkin dijo:


> Yo creo que lo estás explicando muy claramente. Es muy sencillo. ¿ Cómo va uno a comerse veinte entrecots?
> 
> Simplemente, el cuerpo dice basta con uno o dos. Seguir intentando ingerir induciría al vómito, tengo la percepción.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que haya gente a la que estas explicaciones tan claras y evidentes no les entra. Menuda tozudez, por dios.



Ni te lo imaginas, la estupidez humana es infinita, algunos por esa tozudez en la nutrición son capaces de ir contra su propia salud y todo, ¿porqué? porque se lo ha dicho la tv, saber vivir y el paleto de su médico de familia, así de sencillo.


----------



## malibux (23 Ago 2018)

Seguro que ya se ha comentado en el hilo, pero como está complicado encontrarlo...

¿Qué opinión "nutritiva" os merecen estos panes artesanales de masa madre con trigos espelta o de variedades antiguas? ¿Menos picazo de insulina?

¿Soléis comer de forma regular?

He encontrado una tienda que vende este tipo de panes y están buenos, a ver qué opinión os merecen. 

Esto es lo que he encontrado

Por qué debes comer menos pan y cuáles son los mejores

Sourdough -leavened bread improves postprandial glucose and insulin plasma levels in subjects with impaired glucose tolerance | SpringerLink


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Seguro que ya se ha comentado en el hilo, pero como está complicado encontrarlo...
> 
> ¿Qué opinión "nutritiva" os merecen estos panes artesanales de masa madre con trigos espelta o de variedades antiguas? ¿Menos picazo de insulina?
> 
> ...



Por lo que pude leer en "Sin trigo, gracias" son mejores que la mierda plástica que nos venden en las panaderías. El autor se pincha a sí mismo comiendo toda clase de panes de trigos distintos para ver el pico de insulina, siendo el menor, si no recuerdo mal, el pan de trigo antiguo molido en molino tradicional fermentando la masa madre y cocido al estilo tradicional. Lo cual está de puta madre si tienes una máquina del tiempo para viajar y comerlo cuando te apetezca.

Yo descarté comer pan porque me parece que es seguir enganchado a la droga que te mata poco a poco, lo que no quita para que si un día salgo por ahí pues haga lo que todo el mundo hace, que por mí no lo haría, pero te miran raro, y ya si discutes no te digo nada, puedes perder hasta amistades... Así están las cosas...


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (23 Ago 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Nadie engorda cerrando la boca
> 
> pagar las fustraciones con la comida es un hecho.
> 
> para todo lo demás... master y tal



Si cierras la boca totalmente y ayunas a base de agua entras en cetosis... 

... Y la cetosis te la puedes provocar igualmente comiendo grasa y proteínas sin comer ni un gramo de hidratos. 

¿Para qué matarte de hambre para adelgazar (perder grasa, no peso) cuando te puedes poner hasta el culo de cosas buenísimas y adelgazar igualmente?? ::


----------



## qbit (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Resulta que toda la gente que conozco que fue a nutricionistas comen 5 veces al día en cantidades pequeñas.
> 
> Ahora leo por aquí que lo ideal es comer dos veces al día como después de la guerra o en el pleistoceno.



Desde la más remota antigüedad, y confirmado con experimentos en la actualidad, se sabe que comer poco y pocas veces al día es lo mejor para la salud y para la longevidad. Ya el apócrifo evangelio esenio de la paz recomienda comer 2 veces al día, y si quieres el favor de dios (entiéndase en sentido metafórico), 1 vez al día solamente.

La explicación del porqué está en que el sistema digestivo descansa, como por ejemplo el páncreas, disminuyendo la posible resistencia a la insulina. Los animales no comen a todas horas, sino cuando pueden. El cuerpo animal está bien pertrechado y no necesita comer continuamente. Si así fuera, nos habríamos extinguido ante la primera hambruna histórica.



Pinfloy dijo:


> La realidad es que desde que comemos más a menudo en España la media de estatura subió 14 cm.



Datos y pruebas de eso y respecto a qué época. A ver si estás comparando con la malnutrición de la posguerra.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ago 2018)

En el paleolítico el ser humano era más alto, más robusto, más musculoso.
Fue entrar en el neolítico (harinas, más sedentarismo) y bajar estatura, peso y esperanza de vida.

Hasta hace 200 años, que gracias a la penicilina y a los avances médicos volvimos a ser más altos, más saludables.
O sea, que si se subió la estatura en estos últimos tiempo no es por comer muchas veces, sino por la pastillita del médico.
Ahora hay más obesidad, más diabetes, más cánceres, más caries, más dermatitis, más -itis.... Así que no veo el avance por ningún lado.
LA ciencia solo ha procurado la cronificación de la enfermedad y por su cura, nunca por la prevención (puesto que esta no da dinero)


----------



## Direct (23 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Santa madre de Dios, los fanboys de la grasa sois tan memos como los veganos o los que comen 0% grasa o la nueva moda "la dieta carnivora".
> 
> Aún me descojono del payaso ese que se comía 1kg de mascarpone al día, "las calorías no importan" juas juas. Menudos TCA se monta la peña y cada vez van escalando más en su agresividad.
> 
> ...



Estas confundiendo cosas amigo.

Se trata de comer hasta saciarte. Y cuando sigues una dieta baja en hc te sacias con poco.

Ademas lo que comentas de la avena y tal... Estas hablando de gente que se machaca en el gym... 

No te parece estupendo bajar del 40% de grasa al 20% sin pasar hambre? 

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que aqui la mayoria tienen un metabolismo lento y es muy distinto a los que lo tienen rápido... La comida no afecta por igual.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Desde la más remota antigüedad, y confirmado con experimentos en la actualidad, se sabe que comer poco y pocas veces al día es lo mejor para la salud y para la longevidad. Ya el apócrifo evangelio esenio de la paz recomienda comer 2 veces al día, y si quieres el favor de dios (entiéndase en sentido metafórico), 1 vez al día solamente.
> 
> *La explicación del porqué está en que el sistema digestivo descansa, como por ejemplo el páncreas, disminuyendo la posible resistencia a la insulina*. Los animales no comen a todas horas, sino cuando pueden. El cuerpo animal está bien pertrechado y no necesita comer continuamente. Si así fuera, nos habríamos extinguido ante la primera hambruna histórica.
> 
> ...




Esto es tan de cajón que negarlo no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## esbjerg (23 Ago 2018)

Por curiosidad, ¿hay más enfermos de gota entre paleos y cetos?

Si la teoría fuera cierta debería haberlos. 

Yo tengo mis analíticas perfectas, las transaminasas un poco elevadas que he tenido unos 20 años han desaparecido, y la testosterona altísima para mi edad, en el rango de los de 20 años. Tengo una energía y sensación de bienestar brutal, aunque hago deporte aeróbico y pesas casi todos los días y nunca he estado gordo. Tengo un cuerpo y una musculatura que no me puedo creer para mi edad.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> *Os veo un poco estresaos...será la dieta?
> 
> Joder te hubiera costao menos poner un enlace que soltar todo ese rollo.
> 
> ...



Pues si dices que te lo has leido no se que información nueva podría darte porque está practicamente todo expuesto por aquí. Lo de ser escéptico por naturaleza me parece perfecto que yo también lo soy y mucho.

Esto no es cuestión de iluminaciones sino de información que se oculta por intereses puramente económicos. Se sabe ya que las empresas alimentarias, azucareras y de bebidas azucaradas pagaron a científicos durante las décadas de los 50 y los 60 por estudios culpando a las grasas y el colesterol y pasando por alto la relación entre el azúcar y los problemas cardíacos. Esto salió publicado en todos los diarios del estado pero se pasó de puntillas sobre el tema y puedes encontrar muchísima información sobre ese tema por todos lados. Y es en todos esos estudios falsos en los que están basadas las dietas actuales de los nutricionistas.

Las comidas cargadas de carbohidratos y azúcares son muy rentables economicamente hablando porque son más baratas de producir y pueden crear adicción a quien las consume. La grasa no crea adicción a la comida. Esto lo saben perfectamente las multinacionales del sector y por eso añaden todos los azúcares y carbohidratos que pueden a sus comidas, son ingredientes baratos y crean la tendencia y el impulso de consumir cada vez más ese tipo de productos.

Coca Cola por poner un ejemplo invierte millones de dólares anuales en intentar tapar la relación entre las bebidas azucaradas y la obesidad, lo mismo las industrias de golosinas.

No hay más misterio en este asunto y cada cual puede creer lo que le apetezca que es muy libre. Yo por mi parte lo tengo clarísimo, no les interesa para nada mi salud sino mi cartera y yo por mi parte no se la pienso dar así que va a consumir su putísima madre. Yo me intento informar lo mejor posible, proceso los datos como buenamente puedo, llego a mis conclusiones y después actúo en consencuencia de la mejor manera que me sea posible.

Por cierto, decir que eres escéptico por naturaleza pero creerte a pies juntillas lo que te cuentan la OMS, el Ministerio de Salud, las televisiones, etc etc cuando ya estamos hartos de ver la corrupción generalizada que hay en las altas esferas es como mínimo para soltar alguna carcajada, sin acritud te lo digo.

Y por cierto, nadie se ha enfadado.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (23 Ago 2018)

La gota era una enfermedad de aristócratas, por comer demasiada carne. He mirado la epidemiología y es muy interesante. Está muy correlacionada con la raza y el sexo:

"La gota afecta a entre el 1 % y 2 % de la población general en algún momento de su vida. Es más frecuente en varones, se calcula que la padecen entre cinco y ocho varones por cada mujer. Suele aparecer en las edades medias de la vida, generalmente después de los 30 años.8​

Existen diferencias según el origen étnico. Es más habitual en los pueblos de las islas del Pacífico, y en la población maorí de Nueva Zelanda, pero rara vez aparece en el aborigen australiano, a pesar de tener estos últimos una mayor concentración media de ácido úrico sérico.9​ En los Estados Unidos, la gota es dos veces más frecuente en los individuos afroamericanos que en los caucásicos."
400 Bad Request


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Si de acuerdo, yo no digo que no tengas razón pero entiende que no me crea todo lo que leo a un nick de internet.
> 
> Lecturas serias sobre el tema, libros, alguna escuela que defienda esto?
> 
> Quiero saber vamos, referencias!



Coño!, te has venido al hilo bueno.

El del cancer deja dudas, aqui esta todo claro y cristalino.


----------



## Momo L (23 Ago 2018)

Y alguien puede darme remedios para la gota?
Mi padre lleva tiempo con brotes y lo soluciona tomandose su pastillita y ya está.
Podéis darme recomendaciones, porque está claro que las que le dan en el médico no le funcionan.
Gracias


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Os veo un poco estresaos...será la dieta?
> 
> Joder te hubiera costao menos poner un enlace que soltar todo ese rollo.
> 
> ...



Sin animo de ponernos prepotententes... este hilo es oro.

El unico defecto es que se han acumulado referencias en mas de mil paginas de hilo.

El de estudios LCHF es mas reducido.

Los que llevamos aqui años hemos estudiado el tema, esperimentado los cambios y los hemos visto en nuestros cercanos. Los resultados no dejan lugar a dudas.

Yo he tenido que meterme a fondo ademas en el mundillo de la diabetes y es la misma linea.

Se controla la diabetes sin medicacion ni problemas de salud.

Si quiere empezar por la parte dura pero solo 20 y pico paginas esta el hilo de estudios.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/793241-evidencias-cientificas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf-27.html

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 00:06 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿hay más enfermos de gota entre paleos y cetos?
> 
> Si la teoría fuera cierta debería haberlos.
> 
> Yo tengo mis analíticas perfectas, las transaminasas un poco elevadas que he tenido unos 20 años han desaparecido, y la testosterona altísima para mi edad, en el rango de los de 20 años. Tengo una energía y sensación de bienestar brutal, aunque hago deporte aeróbico y pesas casi todos los días y nunca he estado gordo. Tengo un cuerpo y una musculatura que no me puedo creer para mi edad.



No, por la misma razon que hace unos cinco años que no tengo un colico nefritico.

Para que se formen calculos o cristalice el acido urico, hace falta que tu cuerpo acidifique con la dieta.

Sin azucares (y harinas) eso no pasa.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 00:14 ----------




Momo L dijo:


> Y alguien puede darme remedios para la gota?
> Mi padre lleva tiempo con brotes y lo soluciona tomandose su pastillita y ya está.
> Podéis darme recomendaciones, porque está claro que las que le dan en el médico no le funcionan.
> Gracias



Dile que deje de tomar azucar, leche y pan y te va a mandar a tomar por culo... asi de triste.

Solucion tipo parche con un caldo de verduras en ayunas todos los dias... pero como luego almuerce bocata con una litrona poco haremos.


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disiento: existe un *mecanismo gustativo* de estimulación de la secreción de insulina.



¿De dónde sacas eso, y qué % la estimula? Porque no creo que sea gran cosa.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 00:27 ----------




Momo L dijo:


> Y alguien puede darme remedios para la gota?



Alimentación alcalina: Más verduras y frutas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas eso, y qué % la estimula? Porque no creo que sea gran cosa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 00:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Habria que hacer un poco de mineria forera pero si se han colgado estudios sobre los edulcorantes y se produce una secrecion de insulina. Cuanto no te puedo concretar.

El tema de la alcalinidad lei mucho sobre el tema y me parecia una magufada, hasta que el urologo me hizo analiticas y meaba cloridrico. Piedras y fuego al orinar.

Me receto un polvo que sabia a rayos para basificar. Dure tres meses con las tripas revueltas hasta que me informe por mi cuenta y me meti en una paleo estricta.

Piedras nunca mais.

Pd. Mas verdura y fruta se suele quedar corta contra plato de macarrones, bocata y cerveza. Es un pulso jodido.


----------



## esbjerg (24 Ago 2018)

En este vídeo hacen un test de glucosa y ketones de 2 horas cada 30 minutos tras tomar café con edulcorantes. Muy interesante.

Sweeteners in Coffee & Intermittent Fasting...We Ran The Tests! - YouTube


----------



## ElenaM (24 Ago 2018)

Aumenta las proteinas y baja el consumo de carbohidratos es lo mejor para bajar de peso, mejor que las dietas rapidas


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> [/COLOR]Yo no dudo de los conocimientos que podáis tener algunos foreros, pero en temas de salud mejor no andar jugando.



sajodío, la idea es precisamente despertar curiosidades, para que cada cual se vaya a buscar sus _fuentes primarias_ (hola AynRandiano ) y saque sus propias conclusiones, utilizando un poquito de higiene mental básica:

- _quid prodest_?
- ¿Cual es el sesgo del autor?
- ¿Cómo de estadísticamente relevante es el estudio?
y esas cositas que hay que ir aprendiendo, porque, la verdad, lo que nos cuentan no es (necesariamente) la verdad, sino lo que cree (o peor: lo que quiere que creas) el que nos lo está contando.

Pero creer a ciegas a un _moñeco parlante_ de un foro no es muy distinto a creer a ciegas lo que te cuenta la OMS, la AHA, o cualquier otro organismo presuntamente público, pero que acepta "donaciones" de entidades cuyo interés poco o nada tiene que ver con la salud pública...

...bueno, al menos el _moñeco_ no tiene incentivos para quererte engañar, que ya es algo...



> Ese comentario tuyo sobre el cancer es cuando menos discutible no?



Pues no creas, no me lo he sacado de la manga, sino de aquí

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 08:37 ----------




Suprimido dijo:


> Si cierras la boca totalmente y ayunas a base de agua entras en cetosis...
> 
> ... Y la cetosis te la puedes provocar igualmente comiendo grasa y proteínas sin comer ni un gramo de hidratos.
> 
> ¿Para qué matarte de hambre para adelgazar (perder grasa, no peso) cuando te puedes poner hasta el culo de cosas buenísimas y adelgazar igualmente?? ::



Ya que preguntas...

1.- Para demostrarte a ti mismo que eres mucho más duro de lo que creías (me dicen a mí hace tres años que me iba a tirar 3 días sin comer sin pasarlo ni mal, y me caigo de culo de la risa)

2.- Para revertir situaciones de alta resistencia a la insulina, para las cuales no es suficiente con la cetosis (como demuestra el "dawn effect" de los diabéticos t2 en cetosis)

3.- Para activar la autofagia celular y así deshacerse de los orgánulos celulares defectuosos

4.- Para activar el reciclaje del tejido conectivo sobrante (a.k.a. pellejos colganderos) a medida que el cuerpo busca proteínas que _gluconeogeneizar _ (palabro sacado del orto) para producir las necesidades esenciales de glucosa

5.- Para acelerar el proceso de pérdida de grasa, o para desatascarlo si te has quedad estancado

6.- Para saber, seguro-seguro-seguro, que no te estás metiendo mierda sin saberlo (porque a saber qué lleva lo que comes)

7.- Para darle un descanso a tu sistema inmune, si hay algo a lo que eres intolerante, pero que aún no has sido capaz de identificar

8.- Para ahorrar un poquito, que comer keto de calidad es caro de cojones...

Y si me paro a pensar, alguna más me sale 

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 08:44 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿hay más enfermos de gota entre paleos y cetos?
> 
> Si la teoría fuera cierta debería haberlos.
> 
> Yo tengo mis analíticas perfectas, las transaminasas un poco elevadas que he tenido unos 20 años han desaparecido, y la testosterona altísima para mi edad, en el rango de los de 20 años. Tengo una energía y sensación de bienestar brutal, aunque hago deporte aeróbico y pesas casi todos los días y nunca he estado gordo. Tengo un cuerpo y una musculatura que no me puedo creer para mi edad.



La gota no es una enfermedad nutricional (como sí lo es, por ejemplo, la diabetes tipo 2), sino genética.

Es una deficiencia en el metabolismo del ácido úrico que provoca que se acumule en las articulaciones en forma de cristales de urea, provocando intensísimo dolor (un colega sufrió un ataque de gota y creía que se había roto el dedo).

Obviamente, si tienes cascado el metabolismo del ácido úrico, comer alimentos ricos en ácido úrico no es la mejor de las ideas. Pero el problema no es la comida, eres tú.

Es como si tienes hemocromatosis (un defecto genético que impide la correcta eliminación del hierro): no es que sea malo comer alimentos ricos en hierro (de hecho, es muy necesario, si no lo haces acabará anémico), es que es malo PARA TI, por tus características concretas.

Un típico caso de "correlación no implica causalidad"


----------



## fmc (24 Ago 2018)

Si te has quedado en tres días, te has quedado en la parte dura... a partir de ahí es cuando empieza lo bueno 

Añade a la lista la ganancia de tiempo. No tener que ir a comprar, cocinar ni comer te hace ganar varias horas diarias que puedes aprovechar para mil otras actividades productivas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> En este vídeo hacen un test de glucosa y ketones de 2 horas cada 30 minutos tras tomar café con edulcorantes. Muy interesante.
> 
> Sweeteners in Coffee & Intermittent Fasting...We Ran The Tests! - YouTube



¿Un resumen?


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ago 2018)

ElenaM dijo:


> Aumenta las proteinas y baja el consumo de carbohidratos es lo mejor para bajar de peso, mejor que las dietas rapidas



Sí.... no.

Entiendo que empaparse 2000 páginas de hilo es un poco mucho p'al body, pero una dieta hiperproteica no es ni de lejos lo mejor, ni para bajar peso, ni para la salud.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2018)

ElenaM dijo:


> Aumenta las proteinas y baja el consumo de carbohidratos es lo mejor para bajar de peso, mejor que las dietas rapidas



Ejem...NO

Grasofobia conduce al lado oscuro.


----------



## Ultra Chad (24 Ago 2018)

Momo L dijo:


> Y alguien puede darme remedios para la gota?
> Mi padre lleva tiempo con brotes y lo soluciona tomandose su pastillita y ya está.
> Podéis darme recomendaciones, porque está claro que las que le dan en el médico no le funcionan.
> Gracias




Los Síntomas de Gota y El Exceso de Ácido Úrico




> Los niveles altos de ácido úrico están asociados con la gota, y una de las principales formas en las que aumentan los niveles de ácido úrico es comiendo demasiada fructosa
> 
> Si lucha contra la gota, eliminar o limitar estrictamente la fructosa es un paso importante hacia la recuperación
> 
> En primer lugar, deje de tomar soda, bebidas de frutas y otras bebidas endulzadas, ya que este tipo de bebidas son una fuente principal de fructosa excesiva



También habla del alto consumo de alcohol,sobretodo cerveza.
Te sugiero que leas los artículos de la pagina del dr Mercola y decidas

Saludos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2018)

qbit dijo:


> La gota era una enfermedad de aristócratas, por comer demasiada carne. He mirado la epidemiología y es muy interesante. Está muy correlacionada con la raza y el sexo:
> 
> "La gota afecta a entre el 1 % y 2 % de la población general en algún momento de su vida. Es más frecuente en varones, se calcula que la padecen entre cinco y ocho varones por cada mujer. Suele aparecer en las edades medias de la vida, generalmente después de los 30 años.8​
> 
> ...



Si investigas un poco verás que eso también es mentira. La gota está provocada en su mayor medida por el alto consumo de fructosa y por la cerveza. Si fuera la carne madre mía la de pinturas de Altamira que tendrían tipos con pies hinchados en vez de bisontes. :no:


----------



## Cazarr (24 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si investigas un poco verás que eso también es mentira. La gota está provocada en su mayor medida por el alto consumo de fructosa y por la cerveza. Si fuera la carne madre mía la de pinturas de Altamira que tendrían tipos con pies hinchados en vez de bisontes. :no:



¿Y por el marisco puede ser? ienso:

Tengo un tío muy rudo y norteño que tiene gota bastante a menudo, y está convencido de que es por comer demasiadas gambas. ::

Como no sé cómo come a diario no puedo decir si es muy panero o no, pero está chapado a la antigua (o sea, al desarrollismo: pan y vino). Yo creo que es más por estas cosas, pero a ver quién le convence.


----------



## Pinfloy (24 Ago 2018)

Gracias, seguir3 leyendo el hilo y buscaré algún libro.

Quienes son las referencias científicas en este modelo de nutrición?


----------



## MAUSER (24 Ago 2018)

El ácido úrico lo producen alimentos ricos en purinas.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> En el paleolítico el ser humano era más alto, más robusto, más musculoso.
> Fue entrar en el neolítico (harinas, más sedentarismo) y bajar estatura, peso y esperanza de vida.
> 
> Hasta hace 200 años, que gracias a la penicilina y a los avances médicos volvimos a ser más altos, más saludables.
> ...


----------



## trevijano1979 (24 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> En este vídeo hacen un test de glucosa y ketones de 2 horas cada 30 minutos tras tomar café con edulcorantes. Muy interesante.
> 
> Sweeteners in Coffee & Intermittent Fasting...We Ran The Tests! - YouTube



a mi que soy un zote con el ingles también me interesaría un resumen, a ver si alguien cuenta algo, me interesa mucho este tema de los edulcorantes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2018)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> a mi que soy un zote con el ingles también me interesaría un resumen, a ver si alguien cuenta algo, me interesa mucho este tema de los edulcorantes.



Te lo resumo, no hay ninguno bueno que puedas tomar a diario.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 14:10 ----------




Pinfloy dijo:


> Gracias, seguir3 leyendo el hilo y buscaré algún libro.
> 
> Quienes son las referencias científicas en este modelo de nutrición?



Jean Seignalet

Loren Cordain


----------



## trancos123 (24 Ago 2018)

Una pregunta para los que hacéis gym/deporte intenso.
Tomais batidos de protes ?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Y por el marisco puede ser? ienso:
> 
> Tengo un tío muy rudo y norteño que tiene gota bastante a menudo, y está convencido de que es por comer demasiadas gambas. ::
> 
> Como no sé cómo come a diario no puedo decir si es muy panero o no, pero está chapado a la antigua (o sea, al desarrollismo: pan y vino). Yo creo que es más por estas cosas, pero a ver quién le convence.



Lo del acido urico esta al mismo nivel de que si comes colesterol te sube el colesterol.


----------



## esbjerg (24 Ago 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Un resumen?



El resumen es que los edulcorantes artificiales NO afectan prácticamente nada a la glucosa. No causan apenas subida de glucosa en sangre durante las 2 horas del test. Ni glucosa ni cetones. No hay apenas diferencia en este sentido entre tomar el café solo o con edulcorante. Aunque lo miden 4 días diferentes con 4 marcas diferentes y alguna sube un poco más que las otras. Aunque ninguna se vende en España. Ellos describen la composición de cada edulcorante, que suele ser maltodextrina, aspartamo, etc, lo leen antes de cada prueba. 

En estas imágenes se ve. En la primera imagen, la glucosa antes de tomar el café la tiene en 94 y vemos que apenas se modifica en las 2 horas siguientes. La segunda imagen son los ketones y lo mismo.













Yo tomo 2 litros de Coca Light o Zero al día y varios cafés con edulcorante y tengo la glucosa siempre perfecta, incluso en tests de 2 horas. Y estoy delgado.

Ahora bien, mi impresiòn es que los edulcorantes son veneno en dosis baja. Estaremos todos de acuerdo en que el sabor y el cuerpo que dejan no son sanos. Que sean neurotóxicos y causen hambre y los acusen de mil cosas no me extraña, yo no los recomiendo, desde luego, pero los tomo y no engordo, eso es lo que puedo decir tras muchos años de tomar 2L diarios de Coca Light y cafés. Mis analíticas de todo muy a fondo están absurdamente perfectas.



trancos123 dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que hacéis gym/deporte intenso.
> Tomais batidos de protes ?



Yo no tomo nada, ni un céntimo en mariconadas. Es un timo todo eso. Ni Aquarius ni Gatorade siquiera, es todo azúcar y agua.


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2018)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> a mi que soy un zote con el ingles también me interesaría un resumen, a ver si alguien cuenta algo, me interesa mucho este tema de los edulcorantes.



No voy a entrar otra vez en discutir sobre los edulcorantes polialcoholes (hay otros edulcorantes de otras clases claramente peores, como el aspartamo o el acesulfamo-K). Sólo contaré mi experiencia:

Yo tenía el vicio de atiborrarme en la época navideña de turrones y mazapanes con su azúcar, y me producía ciertos problemas de salud concretos y sospechaba que otros genéricos. Tras pasar a comer lo mismo pero con polialcoholes de edulcorantes y sin azúcar, esos problemas de salud que me surgían desaparecieron.

También es verdad que no saben igual de rico que los mismos productos con su azúcar, pero es suficiente para controlar el vicio en esa época del año.

Aparte de eso, como no como chicles, ni bollos, pasteles, etc., no como esos edulcorantes en ninguna época del año más.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> El resumen es que los edulcorantes artificiales NO afectan prácticamente nada a la glucosa. No causan apenas subida de glucosa en sangre durante las 2 horas del test. Ni glucosa ni cetones. No hay apenas diferencia en este sentido entre tomar el café solo o con edulcorante. Aunque lo miden 4 días diferentes con 4 marcas diferentes y alguna sube un poco más que las otras. Aunque ninguna se vende en España. Ellos describen la composición de cada edulcorante, que suele ser maltodextrina, aspartamo, etc, lo leen antes de cada prueba.
> 
> En estas imágenes se ve. En la primera imagen, la glucosa antes de tomar el café la tiene en 94 y vemos que apenas se modifica en las 2 horas siguientes. La segunda imagen son los ketones y lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Los edulcorantes no suben la glucosa. Pero si suben la insulina que es la otra parte de la ecuacion.
La medicina ha puesto mucho emfasi en la glucosa, en el nivel de azucar en sangre, pero se ha “ olvidado” de la insulina.

Unos niveles altos de insulina de forma permanente te conduciran a una resistencia a la insulina, a una hiperinsulinemia, a tension arterial alta, diabetes, obesidad, canceres...
Pero eso no te viene de un dia para otro ni te va a venir todo. A lo mejor seras un diabetico delgado ( como los hay muchos y sin entender perquè puesto q las analiticas siempre eran perfectas).

Jason Fung explica muy bien el tema del binomio glucosa-insulina.


----------



## sada (24 Ago 2018)

QUE OPINÁIS DE LA POLÉMICA DE ESTOS DÍAS?
El aceite de coco es 'puro veneno', según una experta de Harvard | Las Provincias


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2018)

sada dijo:


> QUE OPINÁIS DE LA POLÉMICA DE ESTOS DÍAS?
> El aceite de coco es 'puro veneno', según una experta de Harvard | Las Provincias



Absurdo.
Tiene exactamente los mismos efecto que el tan preciado aceite de oliva.
Me entra la risa cuando encumbran al aceite de oliva como algo mega saludable (que lo es) y luego ponen a la altura del betún al aceite de coco, que tiene los mismos efectos beneficiosos.






---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 23:28 ----------

Y hablando de otra cosa:
En muchas ocasiones hemos hablado de la gente delgada pero que realmente está gorda.
O sea, nos podemos encontrar a 2 personas con el mismo perímetro abdominal pero que una esté mucho más obesa que la otra.
Aquí los ejemplos:


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Absurdo.
> Tiene exactamente los mismos efecto que el tan preciado aceite de oliva.
> Me entra la risa cuando encumbran al aceite de oliva como algo mega saludable (que lo es) y luego ponen a la altura del betún al aceite de coco, que tiene los mismos efectos beneficiosos.
> 
> ...



Tipicas declaraciones de una charo que repite el mantra oficial de las grasas saturadas, sin pruebas de ningun tipo.

Los criticos del estudio PURE critican que no separa los tipos de carbos, y el estudio no va de eso.

Se les tenia que caer la cara de verguenza ya que salen correlaciones positivas de mejora de salud, en todos los tipos de grasas incluidas las saturadas, que si las separan. Ese es el dato IMPORTANTE.

No hay un puto estudio de los ultimos 30 años que apoye ningun perjuicio en el tema grasa saturada...pero estos a lo suyo.


----------



## esbjerg (25 Ago 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Efectivamente. Los edulcorantes no suben la glucosa. Pero si suben la insulina que es la otra parte de la ecuacion.
> La medicina ha puesto mucho emfasi en la glucosa, en el nivel de azucar en sangre, pero se ha “ olvidado” de la insulina.
> 
> Unos niveles altos de insulina de forma permanente te conduciran a una resistencia a la insulina, a una hiperinsulinemia, a tension arterial alta, diabetes, obesidad, canceres...
> ...



¿Y eso de que los edulcorantes elevan la insulina, de dónde te lo sacas?

Todos los estudios que yo he visto dicen que no son concluyentes. Las mediciones no muestran que la insulina suba significativamente.

Y en caso de que se eleve la insulina, ¿qué problema hay? ¿Quién dice que eso cause resistencia a la insulina?

Hiponcodria siempre en este hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> ¿Y eso de que los edulcorantes elevan la insulina, de dónde te lo sacas?
> 
> Todos los estudios que yo he visto dicen que no son concluyentes. Las mediciones no muestran que la insulina suba significativamente.
> 
> ...



En el hilo de los estudios colgaron alguno.

Y lo de hipocondria como todo. Si te tomas una cocacola zero de uvas a peras pues supongo que no pasa nada.

Pero esta el problemilla de los refrescos. Hay gente adicta y cuando piensa que con la zero no pasa nada y compra packs de dos litros y no duran una semana (conozco casos) te estas metiendo un porron de edulcorantes al cuerpo.

Moleculas creadas en laboratorio, con algun informe asociando canceres ejem, y la insulina por las nubes toda la semana.

Te crees que no te va a engordar y estas jodiendo justo lo que puede frenar ese tema que es una correcta resistencia a la insulina.

Tendria que buscar esos estudios, pero existen y se han colgado.

Quien dice refrescos puede ser chicles, yo fui un pelin adicto a ambos, tirarme piedros.

Pd. Es muy facil abusar de refrescos, la epidemia de obesidad p.e. en mejico es que el personal no bebe agua. Añade chicles, cafes con ... y tienes el combo perfecto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2018)

NO NECESITAS EDULCORANTES.

APRENDE A COMER BIEN SIN BUSCAR OBSESIVAMENTE EL DULCE.

Los que tiran de edulcorante como si no hubiese un mañana, siguen siendo yonkis :rolleye:


----------



## piru (25 Ago 2018)

Los edulcorantes engañan al cerebro y eso no tiene buena pinta:

"La investigación ha descubierto que aquellos que beben este tipo de refrescos tienen tres veces más de posibilidades de *desarrollar una demencia o un derrame cerebral *(en concreto de tipo isquémico), en comparación con los solo toman este tipo de bebidas una vez a la semana. Asimismo, eran casi tres veces más propensos a ser diagnosticados con alzheimer. Lo curioso es que no se ha encontrado ningún vínculo entre estas patologías tan nocivas y las bebidas azucaradas. Por tanto, la opción saludable puede no ser tan buena como pensabas."

Salud: Los peligros para la salud (y el cerebro) de las bebidas light

Edulcorantes, la metadona del adicto al azúcar


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> "La investigación ha descubierto que aquellos que beben *(¿con qué frecuencia?)* este tipo de refrescos tienen tres veces más de *posibilidades* de *desarrollar una demencia o un derrame cerebral *(en concreto de tipo isquémico), en comparación con los solo toman este tipo de bebidas una vez a la semana.



Menuda chapuza de texto. Posibilidad no es lo mismo que probabilidad. Ahí quieren decir probabilidad, pero no saben decirlo, y además no ponen la frecuencia de ingesta a comparar con los que lo toman 1 vez/semana.

Está claro que cuanto más sano mejor, pero hay que hacer las cosas bien y no soltar (no lo digo por el forista sino por los juntaletras y médicos) estudios que merecidamente terminan recibiendo el calificativo de estudio inservible o ciencia basura tratando de correlacionar algo tan multivariable como una enfermedad al cabo de 10 años con un único tipo de aditivo alimentario, en gente que se meterá de todo pal cuerpo.

Mejor es investigar y descubrir el mecanismo bioquímico de la sustancia investigada, porque de las supuestas correlaciones no me fío nunca habiendo tantas variables en funcionamiento. Por eso decían tonterías en el pasado como que el huevo o el aceite oliva eran malos y luego lo contrario.


----------



## Gurney (26 Ago 2018)

Chavales, me he leído las 234 páginas de este hilo y me parece excelente (he tardado como 10 días).
Voy a iniciar la lectura del hilo I.

He hecho algunos cambios en mi dieta, ya iré contando.


----------



## piru (26 Ago 2018)

Algunos estás dando el siguiente paso y han llegado a cero carbohidratos "Zerocarb". Siguen a la misma gente que seguimos aquí, Gary Taubes, Jason Fung, etc. pero llevado al extremo.

Zero Carb Health

Eight years of zero-carb eating and "have never looked or felt better!" - Diet Doctor

Eat Meat. Drink Water. | Zen, and the Art of Zero-Carb Living







Para estos carnívoros de verdad, no le ponen una hoja de lechuga al chuletón, los que seguimos este hilo seríamos “Dirty Carnivore”, Carnívoros sucios. :


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2018)

Microbiota destrozada en 3,2,1....


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Ago 2018)

piru dijo:


> Algunos estás dando el siguiente paso y han llegado a cero carbohidratos "Zerocarb". Siguen a la misma gente que seguimos aquí, Gary Taubes, Jason Fung, etc. pero llevado al extremo.
> 
> Zero Carb Health
> 
> ...



Que maquinas

Seria interesante ver que efectos para la salud tiene irse a esos extremos.

Ya han habido pueblos netamente carnivoros y ahi estan los pueblos esquimales como los Inuit.

Estos pueblos comian carne y pescado crudo, incluso las visceras para conseguir ciertas vitaminas como la C, abundante en vegetales de los que carecian.

No se yo, no veo a estos zerocarb comiendose un higado de vaca aun caliente, alguna carencia vitaminica y caen con todo el equipo.

De cualquier manera seria interesante saber los efectos a largo plazo.


----------



## Direct (27 Ago 2018)

1 año que sigo los consejos de este hilo. 

Como más que antes.
Hago 2 comidas al día.
Mucha carne, huevos, pescados, verduras. Frutos secos y fruta también pero moderado. Semillas, legumbres.

Aceite de oliva virgen extra sin miramientos. Aceite de coco, aceite de aguacate. Cacao puro con eche de oveja kefir.Manjar de dioses.

Ajos, gazpachos sin pan 

Bacalao con pimientos asados, ajo y aceite de oliva. 

Hay infinidad de comidas poco elaboradas y super sanas, no hace falta ser un cocinillas pro.

Entreno 5 dias a la semana en casa. Pecho, espalda, hombros, brazos, piernas... un poco de todo con una máquina del decatlon de la catapum que me costó 200€ y un remo plegable que tengo en casa sin querer ponerme tocho como un puto animal pero esteticamente he mejorado increíblemente. Notas que las tias empiezan a mirarte y eso se nota. Al perder peso tu rostro se estiliza y ganas confianza en general.
La ropa te queda bien.

El peso ya no me preocupa. El espejo no engaña sin estar pendiente de basculas por blietooth que te dan el peso el miligramos y % de grasa... El espejo no engaña . FIN.

Nada de suplementos deportivos ni capsulitas ni nada. Todo natural. Comida comida comida. Variando mucho y comiendo lo que te apetezca sin contar calorias.

Hago paseos de 1 hora todos los dias.

Como más que antes. Sigo saliendo a cenar/comer fuera de casa 2 veces por semana y como lo que sea. Pizzas hamburguesas pollo frito etc... No afecta en nada.

Duermo mas y mejor.

Mejor piel en general. En la cara han desaparecido los granos que podian salir. 

Menos sudor. 
Menos cansancio.
Menos sensación de hambre a cada rato.

Menos calor independientemente de que haya perdido peso porque mucha gente que pesa menos que yo me ha dicho muchas veces este verano: Joder que calor hace hoy... Y si... Hace calor pero yo no notaba apenas. (lo cierto es que no estoy seguro que tenga relación alguna peri ne ha llamado mucho la atención este verano ese detalle cuando yo siempre he tenido más calor que la media y ahora es al revés)

Son 25 kg menos de 112 hasta los 87 actuales y sin intencion de bajar más
Con 20 años y a tope en el gym estaba en 85 kg ahora con 33 años me estoy acercando a esaa cifras sin tanto esfuerzo. 

Analíticas perfectas. Sueño perfecto. 

Es cierto que te pones sibarita a la hora de hacer la compra y puede ser que gastes más dinero pero pienso que no es necesario y puedes seguir esta dieta sin gastar más dinero que comprando mierdas precongeladas etc..

Si me paso en guna cena fuera de casa con el dulce o los hc luego estas 2 dias que el cuerpo te pide más y más pero tu aguantas y se pasa enseguida. 

Las ensaladas se han vuelto un manjar con sus pistachos aguacates tomates del terreno ecologicos etc...

Medio aguacate un ajo limon exprimido sal aceite de oliva pimientas... Menudo guacamole en 3 min para acomoañar con 2 huevos y un poco de bonito. Uffff


----------



## qbit (28 Ago 2018)

Direct dijo:


> Es cierto que te pones sibarita a la hora de hacer la compra y puede ser que gastes más dinero pero pienso que no es necesario y puedes seguir esta dieta sin gastar más dinero que comprando mierdas precongeladas etc..



No es lo mismo valor que precio.

Cualquier bolsa de patatas fritas o similar tiene un precio de más de 3 €/kg a pesar de los ingredientes baratunos. Es un gran negocio para la industria. Si la gente se acostumbrara a mirar los ingredientes y el precio/kg., y ser consciente de que no hay que gastar dinero en cosas que no lo merecen, que tienen un precio mucho mayor que su valor (que se percibe al ver el precio/kg. más que mirando el precio de una bolsa de 150 g.), quizá facilitaría que no compraran porquerías.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> NO NECESITAS EDULCORANTES.
> 
> APRENDE A COMER BIEN SIN BUSCAR OBSESIVAMENTE EL DULCE.
> 
> Los que tiran de edulcorante como si no hubiese un mañana, siguen siendo yonkis :rolleye:



Te juro que con la firma que tienes me es imposibles leerte con atención, no puedo joder!

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 19:59 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Menuda chapuza de texto. Posibilidad no es lo mismo que probabilidad. Ahí quieren decir probabilidad, pero no saben decirlo, y además no ponen la frecuencia de ingesta a comparar con los que lo toman 1 vez/semana.
> 
> Está claro que cuanto más sano mejor, pero hay que hacer las cosas bien y no soltar (no lo digo por el forista sino por los juntaletras y médicos) estudios que merecidamente terminan recibiendo el calificativo de estudio inservible o ciencia basura tratando de correlacionar algo tan multivariable como una enfermedad al cabo de 10 años con un único tipo de aditivo alimentario, en gente que se meterá de todo pal cuerpo.
> 
> Mejor es investigar y descubrir el mecanismo bioquímico de la sustancia investigada, porque de las supuestas correlaciones no me fío nunca habiendo tantas variables en funcionamiento. Por eso decían tonterías en el pasado como que el huevo o el aceite oliva eran malos y luego lo contrario.



En verano se venden muchas sombrillas, y además aumentan las muertes por ahogamiento en el mar, ergo hay que dejar de comprar sombrillas en verano, porque existe una evidente correlación, para no morir ahogado en el mar. Es un ejemplo de lo que hacen estos estudios, tal cual, pero así parece que la gente lo entiende mejor que con la nutrición, con la que se pierden.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (30 Ago 2018)

Para quién le interese, se continúa con los mantras de siempre como indicadores de salud...

Menos deporte, más obesidad y menos visitas al médico: así es la brecha de salud entre ricos y pobres

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 08:53 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que maquinas
> 
> Seria interesante ver que efectos para la salud tiene irse a esos extremos.
> 
> ...



En casa, mi mujer y yo llevamos 6 años casi siempre en cetosis, comemos muy pocos vegetales (en verano algún gazpacho, en invierno algún pimiento o cebolla de acompañamiento) y tenemos unas analíticas de libro. Ahora nos tocan a finales de año, que la médico del CAP nos dio fiesta de analíticas durante 2 años (aunque no sabía el tipo de dieta que llevamos)... ::

No creo que dejar de comer los pocos vegetales que comemos nos alteraran mucho los resultados de los análisis.


----------



## Odi30 (30 Ago 2018)

Buen hilo, esta información es de gran ayuda para muchas personas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2018)

Pinfloy dixit:
'En las cenas es complicado saciarse sin unas tortitas de arroz o unas patatas cocidas.
Sin saciarse es complicado dormir!

Son los únicos hidratos que suelo comer regularmente.

No como mucha fruta, ni legumbres.

El problema que veo es ese, el saciarse con sólo proteínas y vegetales.'

No se como calificar esto.

Tortitas de arroz y saciedad es un oximoron. Para lo unico que pueden valer es para mitigar el mono de pan.

Te falta lo mas importante en la ecuacion, las grasas, esas si que sacian.

Tu acompaña las verduras con un ajioli casero, un buen taco de tocino y me lo cuentas.

Como acompañamiento muchas comidas la bolsa de almendras la tengo en la mesa, y al acabar tiras de pipas de girasol.

La tipica gorda que pasa mas hambre que carracuca y sigue gorda la ves a media mañana con la tortita de arroz y las rosquilletas, porque eso no engorda.


----------



## diavole1 (30 Ago 2018)

Comento aquí solo para seguir el tema, que está muy interesante.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ago 2018)

Estudio de 3 meses en adolescentes.

Grupo 1: dieta baja en grasas: Ingieren 1100 calorías: pierden 4 kgs.
Grupo 2: dieta baja en hidratos. Ingieren 1800 calorías. Pierden 9.9 kgs.

Los expertos resaltan la importancia de una alta ingesta calórica de caras a no bajar el metabolismo.
Dieta baja en grasa frente a baja en hidratos de carbono | No vuelvo a engordar


Obviamente nos gustaría saber edad, nº de personas, como comían realmente, cuantas veces al día...
Pero vamos, que yo aún estoy esperando estudios que digan los beneficios de una dieta alta en hidratos Vs una dieta baja en grasas.


----------



## Cazarr (30 Ago 2018)

Una pregunta tonta: ¿por qué existe la costumbre de quitar y no comerse las semillas (o tallos) de muchos alimentos?

Quito las semillas a los pimientos por costumbre pero me parece un desperdicio. ¿Acaso no aportan nada? Lo mismo que con los tallos del brócoli. La gente se lo suele quitar pero a mí me gusta. ¿Es porque aporta poco o porque simplemente no suele gustar?


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2018)

A veces tienen antinutrientes. Otra veces porque no está bueno. A lo mejor, la mayoría de veces es por costumbre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿por qué existe la costumbre de quitar y no comerse las semillas (o tallos) de muchos alimentos?
> 
> Quito las semillas a los pimientos por costumbre pero me parece un desperdicio. ¿Acaso no aportan nada? Lo mismo que con los tallos del brócoli. La gente se lo suele quitar pero a mí me gusta. ¿Es porque aporta poco o porque simplemente no suele gustar?



Las semillas del pimiento estan un poco duras, pero por Diox el tallo del brocoli se come.

Solo hay que pelar un poco la parte exterior y queda un corazon tierno.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2018)

Os dejo el sorteo de proteinas hacemos esta semana. ¿Proteinas gratis cuenta como consumo responsable?

Sorteo cubo de 4kg de proteínas Bioprox (70 euros)

Ahora que lo pienso, no es apto para veganos XD, va a haber lío....


----------



## Max Aub (31 Ago 2018)

El carnivorismo es una peligrosa moda que generara miles de millones de beneficios a la industria farmaceutica, osteopatas, traumatologos y cirujanos cardiovasculares pues aumentar el colesterol supone aumentar el riesgo de muerte, subita o degenerativa.


----------



## kikoseis (31 Ago 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pinfloy dixit:
> 'En las cenas es complicado saciarse sin unas tortitas de arroz o unas patatas cocidas.
> Sin saciarse es complicado dormir!
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo de saciarse en la cena, yo pensaba lo mismo. Pro claro no es lo mismo que te hagas un plato de lechuga, que parece mucho y es poco, a que te pongas la cantidad adecuada.

Me ha ido bien la báscula, y 250 gr de vegetal, más 100-150 de proteína en las cenas.
Nada más. Como mucho un yogur desnatado antes de dormir.

Con eso te quedas suficientemente saciado. (Para un consumo basal de 1800-2000 kcal. Para más o menos ajustar cantidad).


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (31 Ago 2018)

Mañana vamos al cine con la parienta a ver Alpha, la historia de como el lobo se volvió el mejor amigo del hombre a partir de los últimos años de la edad de hielo.

Me ha hecho gracia este comentario:

Paleo Diet- The Movie


Spoiler



thebricks19 August 2018
Warning: Spoilers
Keda is a real man's man. He makes the World's Most Interesting Man look rather meh and the Greatest Generation look like effeminate latte drinking hipsters. Canned rations and first aid kits guys, seriously? Keda don't need none of that! He tamed a wolf and made it his pet! He didn't go to McDonald's and order a Quarter Pound combo when he was hungry, he had to eat worms, ants, flies, fish or hunt boar, panthers and bison to EAT! Holiday Inns with nice bedspreads, central air and showers? Keda don't need that, a fire, wolf and the clothes on his back are all he needs, sometimes a cave if he got lucky. Hospitals? Nothing some worms and leather straps can't fix!

When Keda left on his first hunting trip, even his dad was like, "He's my son, but he ain't going to make it out in the wild. I'm just going to enjoy this while it lasts." And sure enough, he almost bought it. Fooled everyone. Then he made it back miraculously. On a broken LEG. Hundreds of miles. You stay home from school when a little bit of snow and ice falls, governments close roads; it's just another day for Keda. 12 miles through a snowstorm, coughing up blood? That's a sunny day to him.

Next time Grandpa tells you a story about how he walked 5 miles to school both ways, in the snow, tell him Keda thinks he's weak. 

Knocked one star off because Keda made me question how much of a man I was.



Espero sacar alguna conclusión sobre la dieta, hábitos, ejercicio y tal. 

ALPHA. Tráiler Oficial en Español HD. Ya en cines. - YouTube

ALPHA. Tráiler Oficial #2 HD en español. Ya en cines. - YouTube


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2018)

Suprimido dijo:


> Mañana vamos al cine con la parienta a ver Alpha, la historia de como el lobo se volvió el mejor amigo del hombre a partir de los últimos años de la edad de hielo.
> 
> Me ha hecho gracia este comentario:



Que alguien le explique al de ese comentario que se trata de una película y no de hechos reales.

Esa película, como casi todas, es a la Historia o la Ciencia lo que un bollycao a la comida.

Una película con morbo para el vulgo, y llena de gilipolleces como la que aparece al principio del trailer. Ningún animal ataca un sitio en donde hay fuego ni lo hace como si fuera un ser superpoderoso y mágico. En fin, hace 60 años había más rigurosidad y respeto por el espectador haciendo cine. También haciendo comida.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 22:46 ----------

Estoy recopilando diferencias fisiológicas entre razas. Ahí van algunas con los asiáticos:

"Los japoneses poseen una flora intestinal capacitada para digerir las algas y eliminar el exceso de yodo". (José Miguel Mulet, bioquímico, investigador y profesor de Biotecnología en la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia)
No podemos comer algas como los japoneses, por saludables que parezcan | BuenaVida | EL PAÍS

Índice de Masa Corporal, distinto para asiáticos:
Los asiáticos tienen patrones distintos de índice de masa corporal - Salud y Bienestar Social - Diario de León


----------



## Max Aub (31 Ago 2018)

Hay que estar muy sonao para, ademas del crimen y envenenamiento de comer carne ( cadaver en proceso de putrefaccion) pajearse con lobos y pollas en vinagre. Arteriosclerosis y cancer fulminante es lo que os espera.

Go vegan and live!

Veganism is the answer!


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Hay que estar muy sonao para, ademas del crimen y envenenamiento de comer carne ( cadaver en proceso de putrefaccion) pajearse con lobos y pollas en vinagre. Arteriosclerosis y cancer fulminante es lo que os espera.
> 
> Go vegan and live!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!



Como se hace para que baneen a este subnormal.

Pd. Veganos y discusion vale, pero esto es ensuciar por ensuciar.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Sep 2018)

Es un troll.

Que se haga el gilipollas en la Guardería tiene un pase. Pero que descuiden Consumo Responsable permitiendo que estos tragasables lo ensucien... es penoso.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Hay que estar muy sonao para, ademas del crimen y envenenamiento de comer carne ( cadaver en proceso de putrefaccion) pajearse con lobos y pollas en vinagre. Arteriosclerosis y cancer fulminante es lo que os espera.
> 
> Go vegan and live!
> 
> Veganism is the answer!



A ver si Sugus se pasa por aquí, que como troll era algo mejor y ya le tenemos hasta cariño.

De un tiempo para aquí se está poniendo de moda el trasplante de heces y por lo visto ya han solucionado más de un problema grave. O sea, se buscan donante de heces (se paga).

Eso sí, Max Aub, Sugus y veggie flowers, estáis vetados.
Se ve que vuestras mierdas no son aptas. O sea, por un lado nos dicen que seamos veganos o que comamos pocas protes animales pero por otra, cuando hay que hacer las cosas bien hechas, no aprovechan de vosotrs ni vuestras mierdas.

Mirad el punto 3 de los criterios a cumplir para ser donante de heces.
Buscamos Donantes sanos de Heces en Barcelona


----------



## Cazarr (1 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mirad el punto 3 de los criterios a cumplir para ser donante de heces.
> Buscamos Donantes sanos de Heces en Barcelona



Jesús. Pagan por hacer caca. :8: Mañana mismo estoy haciendo cola. Cumplo todos los requisitos.







:XX:


----------



## fmc (1 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A ver si Sugus se pasa por aquí, que como troll era algo mejor y ya le tenemos hasta cariño.
> 
> De un tiempo para aquí se está poniendo de moda el trasplante de heces y por lo visto ya han solucionado más de un problema grave. O sea, se buscan donante de heces (se paga).
> 
> ...



Max Aub es usuario habitual, pero no le explicaron que el transplante no es por via oral y como el pobre no da para más... ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> En fin, hace 60 años había más rigurosidad y respeto por el espectador haciendo cine. También haciendo comida.



¿En serio?








---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 16:21 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como se hace para que baneen a este subnormal.
> 
> Pd. Veganos y discusion vale, pero esto es ensuciar por ensuciar.



Es el troll de peor calidad que he visto en mi vida, es patético rozando la vergüenza ajena. Ignóralo, es lo mejor.


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


>



Una película entrañable, para toda la familia, de las que ya no se hacen.

Acojonante la cantidad de requisitos que piden para el transplante de heces. Por cierto, prohibido ser homosexual. Les va a caer la del pulpo... Mucha propaganda homosexualista, pero cuando no interesa, los dejan fuera. ¿Por qué será?
:


----------



## Pinfloy (1 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pinfloy dixit:
> 'En las cenas es complicado saciarse sin unas tortitas de arroz o unas patatas cocidas.
> Sin saciarse es complicado dormir!
> 
> ...



Yo ceno proteína, o pescao o carne que hago al microondas por comodidad y rapidez.

Lo acompaño de tortitas de arroz o maiz para saciarme y además soy celiaco.

Sustituir las tortitas por frutos secos, o ensalada, o ambas cosas sería ideal si


----------



## Max Aub (1 Sep 2018)

Acabo de denunciar a esa asociacion o lo que sea por incitacion al odio y discriminacion contra el colectivo LGTBP al vetar las heces de gays, cuandomesta mas que demostrado que la afectividad sexual hetero es un constructo cultural.

Liberacion animal!

Arriba parias de la Tierra!

Stop nazis!


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Sep 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Yo ceno proteína, o pescao o carne que hago al microondas por comodidad y rapidez.
> 
> Lo acompaño de tortitas de arroz o maiz para saciarme y además soy celiaco.
> 
> Sustituir las tortitas por frutos secos, o ensalada, o ambas cosas sería ideal si



Eso que tu llamas saciedad es otra cosa. Lo hemos comentado en el hilo muchas veces.

Esas tortitas son hidratos de absorcion rapida. Al no eliminarlos de tu dieta vas a tener siempre el mono de azucar. No es hambre de 'saciedad' es bajon de azucar en sangre y tu cuerpo pidiendo la dosis.

Si cambias a hidratos de absorcion lenta (frutos secos y verdura) y grasa, necesitaras un par de semanas de adaptacion y dejaras de tener ese mono.

Cambias energia vacia, rapida y adictiva por energia lenta, de larga duracion (saciante) y llena de nutrientes.

Y apto para celiacos.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2018)

En un artículo de La Vanguardia de hoy dicen esto:







Cada vez que veo a alguien recomendar no abusar del alcohol y al mismo tiempo añadir la coletilla del "como mucho una o dos bebidas alcohólicas al día" me dan ganas de sacar el rifle.

¿De verdad una o dos bebidas alcohólicas diarias entra dentro de "lo saludable"? :: Es acojonante. Si yo me bebo diariamente una cerveza son unas 350 cervezas al año, ¿cómo demonios puede ser eso saludable?

Apenas bebo alcohol, pero me enerva leer esta parida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> En un artículo de La Vanguardia de hoy dicen esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo un amigo que tiene un evidente sobrepeso. Alguna vez le he explicado de que va la cosa.

Me escucha con atencion y al acabar me dice que no puede prescindir de las dos latas de cerveza cuando vuelve de currar y se pone a regar el jardin.

Resultado, el panzon que gasta el muchacho. Tomarse una o cuatro cervezas de vez en cuando no pasa nada, a diario es un billete a la obesidad.

Luego con esto del alcohol no distinguen cerveza de vino o cualquier otra cosa, y metabolicamente son muy distintos.


----------



## Cazarr (2 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Luego con esto del alcohol no distinguen cerveza de vino o cualquier otra cosa, y metabolicamente son muy distintos.



A mí el vino me atonta bastante también. Algún día después de trabajar me he bebido un vaso y me ha dado una pesadez como para tumbar a un elefante.

La cerveza me hincha, me sube rápido y (si me paso) me deja una resaca muy llevadera, pero últimamente veo que me da dolor de cabeza rápidamente. Procuro no beberla.

No sé si es por pura aprensión, sensibilidad al alcohol, a los sulfitos o que me estoy volviendo intolerante al alcohol. O es que bebo muy poco y por eso me tumba rápido.  Pero vamos, de vez en cuando tengo que ahogar las penas con zumo tinto.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Sep 2018)

Lo mejor es pillarse un buen pedo de vez en cuando y el resto del tiempo agua e infusiones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Una película entrañable, para toda la familia, de las que ya no se hacen.



Sí sí, pero donde se pasan por el forro de los cojones la ciencia del momento claro!

---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 18:00 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que tiene un evidente sobrepeso. Alguna vez le he explicado de que va la cosa.
> 
> Me escucha con atencion y al acabar me dice que no puede prescindir de las dos latas de cerveza cuando vuelve de currar y se pone a regar el jardin.
> 
> ...



La cerveza es un producto ultraprocesado, de cereales y además pasteurizado, salvo algunas cervezas "artesanales", sin embargo el vino es algo muy diferente, tú dejas uvas en el suelo y te vas, al tiempo tendrás vino, es un proceso natural que no necesita intervención del hombre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí sí, pero donde se pasan por el forro de los cojones la ciencia del momento claro!
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 18:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Mas alla del contenido de alcohol la cerveza es hidrato en vena, sube mas rapido a sangre que la glucosa pura. Le salva que su carga de hidrato es pequeña (2-3%).

La cosa se complica porque no es nada dificil beberse un litro de cerveza en un picoteo o a palo seco. Entra demasiado bien y es adictiva como cualquier hidrato refinado ademas del alcohol.

Es otro de los grandes cambios de habitos en España. Antes se consumia vino y hoy en dia la cerveza gana por goleada.


----------



## Sekisber (2 Sep 2018)

Beber cerveza es como beber pan. Solo hay que ver el sobrepeso de los que beben habitualmente.


----------



## qbit (3 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


>



No especifican la capacidad de esa bebida que según ese "experto" se puede tomar al día. ¿El tamaño de una pinta, o sólo un vasito? Tampoco aclara el tipo de bebida alcohólica. No es lo mismo una cerveza que anís o ron.

Combinando ambas cosas, no es lo mismo una pinta de ron que un vasito de cerveza.




Max Aub dijo:


> Stop nazis!



Adolf Hitler era vegetariano. ¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo?


----------



## Max Aub (3 Sep 2018)

La carne que consumis os dara, en forma de karma, una pletora de enfermedades y terminareis agonizando entre sondas en un puto hospital. Mientras tanto, los veganos comiendo verde, reiran a mamdibula batiente.

Stop genocidio animal!

Comedme la polla!


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te contradices


----------



## kikoseis (4 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> La carne que consumis os dara, en forma de karma, una pletora de enfermedades y terminareis agonizando entre sondas en un puto hospital. Mientras tanto, los veganos comiendo verde, reiran a mamdibula batiente.
> 
> Stop genocidio animal!
> 
> Comedme la polla!



Ignorado


----------



## Qbata (4 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> La carne que consumis os dara, en forma de karma, una pletora de enfermedades y terminareis agonizando entre sondas en un puto hospital. Mientras tanto, los veganos comiendo verde, reiran a mamdibula batiente.
> 
> Stop genocidio animal!
> 
> Comedme la polla!



¿Qué piensan los subnormales animalistas-comunistas de los animales que comen animales?

¿Los consideran cabrones y asesinos también? ¿LLoran y llaman cariño a los animales devorados también?


----------



## Cazarr (4 Sep 2018)

Si le dais cuerda peor.

Es un troll. Ya está.


----------



## Qbata (4 Sep 2018)

La hija de puta comunista-animalista que no pestañea ante los 100 millones de asesinados por ellos o los milmillones de niños abortados pero llora por unas ovejas. Este es el nivel de los rojos de mierda.

Llorando impotente ante un camión de corderos en el matadero - YouTube


----------



## zapatitos (5 Sep 2018)

Qbata dijo:


> *La hija de puta comunista-animalista que no pestañea ante los 100 millones de asesinados por ellos o los milmillones de niños abortados pero llora por unas ovejas. Este es el nivel de los rojos de mierda.*



Otro troll al ignore, este hilo no va de política, para hablar y trolear con la política ya está el resto del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Qbata (5 Sep 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Otro troll al ignore, este hilo no va de política, para hablar y trolear con la política ya está el resto del foro.
> 
> Saludos.



Menudo etarra vasco malnacido hijo de la gran puta eres. 

Lárgate del foro de una vez hijo de mil putas comunista asesino de mierda.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Sep 2018)

Qbata dijo:


> Menudo etarra vasco malnacido hijo de la gran puta eres.
> 
> Lárgate del foro de una vez hijo de mil putas comunista asesino de mierda.



Oiga usted, aquí estamos a lo que estamos. Lo que cada uno piense acerca de la política está fuera del tema. Y este hilo merece muy mucho la pena como para permitir que se enmierde. 

Como vea otro mensaje de índole similar le reportaré a moderación.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Sep 2018)

Otro al ignore, esto es un no parar!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Sep 2018)

Por fin lo han traducido al español 

Conociendo a Fung, será ayuno y lowcarb everywhere. Se lo voy a regalar a un familiar.

*Amazon.es - El código de la diabetes: Prevenir y revertir la diabetes tipo 2 de manera natural*


----------



## trevijano1979 (5 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> La carne que consumis os dara, en forma de karma, una pletora de enfermedades y terminareis agonizando entre sondas en un puto hospital. Mientras tanto, los veganos comiendo verde, reiran a mamdibula batiente.
> 
> Stop genocidio animal!
> 
> Comedme la polla!



Carne: Un macroestudio desmiente los perjuicios de la carne roja: puedes comer el doble. Noticias de Nutrición

Un macroestudio desmiente los perjuicios de la carne roja: puedes comer el doble



Se ha acusado a este producto de aumentar el riesgo de padecer cánceres y enfermedades cardiovasculares. Ahora, al fin, cambian las tornas: es sano







“Sé que este filete no existe. Sé que cuando me lo meto en la boca es Matrix la que le está diciendo a mi cerebro: es rico y sabroso. Después de nueve años, ¿sabes de lo que me doy cuenta? La ignoracia es la felicidad”. Esta frase del clásico de la ciencia ficción 'Matrix' podría ser el himno que los amantes de la carne roja han utilizado siempre para justificar el consumo de este producto. Esto es debido a la enorme cantidad de estudios que, desde hace décadas, lo han relacionado con diversas enfermedades, sobre todo con las cardiovasculares. Lo mismo ha ocurrido con alimentos ricos en grasa, como los quesos, aunque ahora estos gozan de un periodo en el que, gracias a los defensores de la dieta keto, sus supuestos beneficios son mayores que sus perjuicios. Ahora, un nuevo estudio presentado durante el Congreso de la Sociedad Europea de Cardiología el día 28 de agosto, y realizado por la Universidad McMaster de Hamilton, en Canadá, dice que las recomendaciones de autoridades sanitarias como la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) o el NHS (servicio nacional de salud británico) acerca del consumo máximo saludable de carne roja y queso graso eran erróneas. De hecho, lo que dice es que podemos comer más del doble.






"Los resultados muestran que los productos lácteos grasos y la carne roja son buenos para la salud cardíaca"

El NHS tiene establecidas unas ingestas máximas de productos lácteos y carne roja que considera seguras. En los últimos 12 años, estas se han reducido considerablemente, hasta donde están hoy: los lácteos solo deberían suponer el 8% de la ingesta calórica diaria y el consumo de carne roja no debería superar en ningún caso los 70 gramos diarios. En España, el consumo medio diario de este producto, según datos de la Agencia Española de Consumo, Seguridad Alimentaria y Nutrición (AECOSAN), es de 116 gramos diarios, un 65% más.

La buena noticia es que, como explica el profesor Salum Yusuf, uno de los autores del mencionado estudio y director del Population Health Research Institute de la McMaster University, “lo que creemos que es una dieta saludable para la población general tiene que ser reconsiderado. Por ejemplo, nuestros resultados muestran que los productos lácteos grasos y la carne roja son beneficiosos para la salud cardíaca y para la longevidad, lo que difiere de los ‘saludables’ estándares nutricionales actuales”. Que un reputado científico diga que, tal vez, comer más carne roja y queso no solo no es malo, sino que podría suponer beneficios para nuestra salud es de lo más raro.




Es lógico pensar, llegados a este punto, que un estudio con resultados tan sorprendentes se ha hecho a una escala tan reducida que los datos no son fiables. Por suerte, esta vez no es así. Más de 218.000 personas de más de 50 países han participado como sujetos de estudio. Esto significa, según otro de los autores del estudio, el doctor Mahshid Dehgan, que “los resultados se aplican a gente de diferentes partes del mundo, con lo que son extrapolables de forma global”. Después de analizar los resultados, otro coautor del estudio, el doctor Andrew Mente, confirmó en el congreso que “la gente con una dieta rica en frutas, vegetales, legumbres, frutos secos, pescado, lácteos grasos y carne roja tiene menor riesgo de padecer problemas cardiosvasculares y muerte prematura”, pero aclara que no todas las carnes son iguales: “Descubrimos que las carnes rojas no procesadas están asociadas con un beneficio para nuestra salud”, así que las hamburguesas no cuentan.


"La carne roja y los productos lácteos grasos pueden contribuir a una dieta sana y equilibrada"

Esto es de especial importancia después del varapalo que la OMS le dio a la carne roja en 2015 (aunque ha habido muchos). Entonces, a la organización se le ocurrió comparar fumar tabaco y su influencia en la aparición del cáncer de pulmón con la ingesta de carne roja y su relación con el cáncer de colon: “El consumo de carne roja es equivalente a fumar”. Esto enfadó a ciertos sectores de la comunidad científica. En concreto a los reputados epidemiólogos Gordon Guyatt y Benjamin Djulbegovic, que publicaron una opinión detallando los errores de valoración de la organización mundial. En concreto se centraban en que la probabilidad que tiene una persona sana que no consume carne roja de padecer cáncer de colon es del 4,5% y los que consumen carne roja, tal y como dice el estudio de la OMS, ven aumentada su probabilidad en un 0,8%, lo que es mínimo y, según los autores, incumple la regla científica de solo tomar por evidencia las diferencias de más de un 5%. Por poner un ejemplo: las probabilidades de padecer cáncer de pulmón se multiplican por 25 si se es fumador. Eso es evidencia.

Aún no está claro cómo van a repercutir estos hallazgos en la comunidad científica y nutricional. En declaraciones al periódico británico ‘The Telegraph’, el profesor Jeremy Pearson, director médico de la Fundación Británica del Corazón, dijo: “Comer bien significa tratar tu dieta como un todo, en vez de centrarse demasiado en alimentos específicos. La carne roja y los productos lácteos grasos pueden contribuir a una dieta sana y equilibrada, siempre y cuando sean ingeridos con moderación”. Vamos, lo de siempre… Come de todo, pero con ojo.


----------



## Rauxa (5 Sep 2018)

Un par de videos más de nuestro amigo Frank Suarez.
Siempre son interesantes y muy didáticos.


----------



## qbit (6 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


>



"La cerveza no engorda. El que engorda es usted"
:XX:


----------



## Elkin (6 Sep 2018)

Apoteósicos los vídeos.



Imposible más claro. La cerveza y la insulina. 

Brutal. Lo entiende un niño de 6 años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Sep 2018)

Elkin dijo:


> Brutal. Lo entiende un niño de 6 años.



Que te crees tú eso, ni un niño de 6 años ni sus padres ni sus abuelos, todos se inflan a carbos refinados, que lo han dicho en saber vivir y sale por la TV, a ver qué te crees tú. Y cuidado que como insistas te pueden hasta pegar, vamos lo que viene siendo un yonki.


----------



## Genis Vell (6 Sep 2018)

Para los que tengan interés en la dieta carnívora, el doctor Shawn Baker la sigue y tiene un blog con mucha gente a la que ha ayudado está dieta.
También Mikhaila Peterson, hija de Jordan Peterson, que ha revertido una enfermedad bastante chunga gracias a la dieta.

Parece interesante para la gente que tiene muchos problemas autoinmunes, que parecen estar muy ligados a la alimentación, mejorando mucho su calidad de vida.
Desde el punto de vista de recomposición corporal no creo que aporte más que una ceto o una LCHF.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Sep 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Para los que tengan interés en la dieta carnívora, el doctor Shawn Baker la sigue y tiene un blog con mucha gente a la que ha ayudado está dieta.
> También Mikhaila Peterson, hija de Jordan Peterson, que ha revertido una enfermedad bastante chunga gracias a la dieta.
> 
> Parece interesante para la gente que tiene muchos problemas autoinmunes, que parecen estar muy ligados a la alimentación, mejorando mucho su calidad de vida.
> Desde el punto de vista de recomposición corporal no creo que aporte más que una ceto o una LCHF.



Para ser exactos, Mikhaila Peterson no sigue una dieta carnívora al uso, sino que ha llegado hasta allí de forma agnóstica, por ensayo y error, a través de una dieta de eliminación.

El hecho de que, tras eliminar todo lo que le hacía la vida imposible, sólo haya quedado la carne (y, al parecer, los triple destilados :8 es una mera anécdota. De hecho, ella misma reconoce que probablemente podría reintroducir otros alimentos, pero que las consecuencias de "equivocarse" son tan terribles que no se atreve...

Ahora, que los resultados son tan espectaculares, que ganas dan de probar.


----------



## Gürtelito (6 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Por fin lo han traducido al español
> 
> Conociendo a Fung, será ayuno y lowcarb everywhere. Se lo voy a regalar a un familiar.
> 
> *Amazon.es - El código de la diabetes: Prevenir y revertir la diabetes tipo 2 de manera natural*




Directo al kindle. Gracias. 

Se puede leer directamente o es recomendable leer algo suyo antes?


----------



## Rauxa (6 Sep 2018)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Directo al kindle. Gracias.
> 
> Se puede leer directamente o es recomendable leer algo suyo antes?




Fung es de lectura fácil y explica una y otra vez las cosas y con diferentes ejemplos, así que no habría problema en leer este directamente.
Pero te recomiendo que empieces antes con "El código de la obesidad". Así tienes una idea general de qué va todo.
Luego ya tienes:
- La guia del de ayuno
- El codigo de la diabetes
Que profundizan más sobre estos temas.


----------



## veraburbu (6 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un par de videos más de nuestro amigo Frank Suarez.
> Siempre son interesantes y muy didáticos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gürtelito (6 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Fung es de lectura fácil y explica una y otra vez las cosas y con diferentes ejemplos, así que no habría problema en leer este directamente.
> Pero te recomiendo que empieces antes con "El código de la obesidad". Así tienes una idea general de qué va todo.
> Luego ya tienes:
> - La guia del de ayuno
> ...



Pues empezaremos con El código de la obesidad. 

Gracias.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2018)

veraburbu dijo:


> Dios mío. La primera vez que veo un video de ese tipo. Vaya sarta de incongruencias sin ninguna base que dice. Lo del hígado que empuja la panza me ha matao. Jajá. ¿En serio alguien se lo cree en la época de los TAC? Hay muchas imágenes en google de abdomen graso y distendido, el hígado es lo de menos.
> Maltosa, hongos, falta de oxígeno... vaya lío monta sin explicar científcamente nada y sin ninguna base metabólica!
> Creo que ha oído campanas, pero es de lo más cutre y acientífico que se puede ver.
> Soy firme creyente de la maldad del azúcar y harinas refinadas, pero con amigos/magufos como ese tipo del vídeo, para que quiero enemigos.




Pues el vídeo se entiende bastante bien, además tiene mas de 1400 vídeos con puntos de vista muy lógicos. Lleva más de 20 años tratando enfermos con buenos resultados. Yo sigo muchos de sus consejos y me va bastante bien.

Ahora sí viene alguien desconocido como tú y dice que este hombre no tiene ni idea... Pues dinos tú lo correcto entonces.


----------



## Gurney (7 Sep 2018)

Yerai, uno de los canales de calistenia más seguidos en castellano, propugna un enfoque similar a lo que se comenta en este hilo:

Como divergencia, no es contrario a la leche.

MI DIETA - Alimentación para mejorar tu aspecto, fuerza y salud - YouTube


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2018)

El señor Zumaquero parece posicionarse con Sethh....

Twitter







Roberto Castellano manda

Tumba metabolica - YouTube


----------



## Pinfloy (7 Sep 2018)

trevijano1979 dijo:


> Carne: Un macroestudio desmiente los perjuicios de la carne roja: puedes comer el doble. Noticias de Nutrición
> 
> Un macroestudio desmiente los perjuicios de la carne roja: puedes comer el doble
> 
> ...



Que sencillo es encontrar un "estudio" en Internet que concuerde con la opinión de cada uno.

Hasta los hay de que la tierra es plana...

Hay que tener mucho cuidao con las fuentes.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Sep 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Que sencillo es encontrar un "estudio" en Internet que concuerde con la opinión de cada uno.
> 
> Hasta los hay de que la tierra es plana...
> 
> Hay que tener mucho cuidao con las fuentes.



He estado rastreando esta noticia y parece que tiene credibilidad. Las mass mierda aún no se han hecho eco porque es de hace pocos días. Pero veremos cómo nos van a machacar en unos días.


Components of heart healthy diet may differ from what was previously thought

*Los componentes de la dieta saludable para el corazón pueden diferir de lo que se pensaba anteriormente*

28 de agosto de 2018

Tema (s): Nutrición, desnutrición y enfermedad cardíacaFactores de riesgo y prevención

Múnich, Alemania - 28 de agosto de 2018: Los alimentos que conforman una dieta saludable para el corazón de personas en todo el mundo pueden diferir de lo que se pensaba, según los últimos resultados del estudio observacional de Prospectiva urbana rural (PURE) presentado hoy en una línea caliente Sesión en el Congreso ESC 2018 (1) y publicado simultáneamente en The Lancet.

El profesor Salim Yusuf, autor principal y director del Population Health Research Institute (PHRI) de la McMaster University en Hamilton, Canadá, dijo: "Hay que reconsiderar el pensamiento sobre qué constituye una dieta de alta calidad para una población mundial. Por ejemplo, nuestros resultados muestran que los productos lácteos y la carne son beneficiosos para la salud del corazón y la longevidad. Esto difiere del consejo dietético actual ".

Las recomendaciones para una dieta de alta calidad para evitar las enfermedades cardiovasculares se basan en gran medida en estudios realizados hace décadas en los países de altos ingresos. Hay poca información sobre lo que la gente come hoy en día en todo el mundo.

Este estudio tuvo como objetivo aclarar los componentes de una dieta moderna e internacional que promueve la salud del corazón y la longevidad. Se desarrolló un puntaje de calidad dietética basado en alimentos asociados con un menor riesgo de muerte en estudios previos (frutas, verduras, nueces, legumbres, pescado, productos lácteos y carne).

Los participantes de cinco estudios que incluyeron más de 218,000 personas de más de 50 países en cinco continentes (2) se dividieron en cinco grupos según la calidad de su dieta. Los riesgos de enfermedad cardiovascular y muerte en aquellos con la dieta de más alta calidad (18 puntos o más) se compararon con aquellos con la dieta de calidad más pobre (11 puntos o menos).

*"Las personas que consumieron una dieta con énfasis en frutas, vegetales, nueces, legumbres, pescado, productos lácteos y carne tuvieron los riesgos más bajos de enfermedad cardiovascular y muerte prematura", dijo el investigador principal, el Dr. Andrew Mente, del PHRI. "En cuanto a la carne, encontramos que la carne sin procesar está asociada con el beneficio".

Los resultados sugieren que debemos limitar la cantidad de carbohidratos refinados que consumimos y que los productos lácteos y la carne no procesada pueden incluirse como parte de una dieta saludable.*

El co-investigador principal, el Dr. Mahshid Dehghan, también investigador de PHRI, agregó: "Nuestros resultados parecían aplicarse a personas de diferentes partes del mundo, por lo que los hallazgos son aplicables a nivel mundial".

Para llevar a cabo el estudio, la asociación entre la calidad de la dieta, las enfermedades cardiovasculares y la muerte se examinó por primera vez en 138.527 personas de 35 a 70 años sin enfermedad cardiovascular del estudio PURE. Luego se validó en 31,546 pacientes con enfermedad vascular de los estudios ONTARGET y TRANSCEND, 27,098 pacientes con un primer ataque cardíaco del estudio INTERHEART y 20,834 pacientes con un primer accidente cerebrovascular del estudio INTERSTROKE.

Durante una mediana de seguimiento de 9.1 años en PURE, hubo 6.821 muertes y 5.466 eventos cardiovasculares importantes (muerte por causas cardiovasculares, infarto de miocardio no mortal, accidente cerebrovascular, insuficiencia cardíaca). Después de ajustar por factores que podrían influir en la relación, en comparación con la dieta de peor calidad, la dieta de mayor calidad se asoció con riesgos significativamente más bajos de eventos cardiovasculares mayores (cociente de riesgos instantáneos [HR] 0,89; intervalo de confianza [IC] del 95%: 0,80-1,00; p = 0.0193), accidente cerebrovascular (HR 0.83, IC 95% 0.71-0.97, p = 0.0402), muerte cardiovascular (HR 0.71, IC 95% 0.59-0.85, p <0.0001), muerte no cardiovascular (HR 0.74, 95% IC 0,66-0,84; p <0,0001), y muertes totales (HR 0,75, IC 95% 0,68-0,83, p <0,0001).

Resultados similares se encontraron en pacientes con enfermedades vasculares en ONTARGET y TRANSCEND. La dieta de más alta calidad se asoció con riesgos significativamente más bajos de eventos cardiovasculares mayores (HR 0,86, IC 95% 0,78-0,94), muerte cardiovascular (HR 0,79, IC 95% 0,69-0,91), muerte no cardiovascular (HR 0,89, 95% IC 0.75-1.05) y muertes totales (HR 0.75, IC 95% 0.67-0.83).

En los estudios INTERHEART e INTERSTROKE, la dieta de mayor calidad se asoció con un menor riesgo de infarto de miocardio (odds ratio [OR] 0,77; IC del 95%: 0,70-0,84) y accidente cerebrovascular (OR 0,78; IC del 95%: 0,70-0,86), respectivamente .

FIN


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2018)

Pinfloy dijo:


> Que sencillo es encontrar un "estudio" en Internet que concuerde con la opinión de cada uno.
> 
> Hasta los hay de que la tierra es plana...
> 
> Hay que tener mucho cuidao con las fuentes.



Pues no se crea, no es tan facil.

Busque Ud un estudio que apoye un alto consumo de carbos y una mejora de salud asociada y vera que no hay, al menos en los ultimos 30 años.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no se crea, no es tan facil.
> 
> Busque Ud un estudio que apoye un alto consumo de carbos y una mejora de salud asociada y vera que no hay, al menos en los ultimos 30 años.



Esta chica pasó de comer 30g de carbos a 300 y está mucho mejor, saludos

EL LADO OCULTO DEL FITNESS - CON SONIA TUDELA - YouTube


----------



## Pinfloy (7 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Esta chica pasó de comer 30g de carbos a 300 y está mucho mejor, saludos
> 
> EL LADO OCULTO DEL FITNESS - CON SONIA TUDELA - YouTube



Se hizo vegana tb...


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Esta chica pasó de comer 30g de carbos a 300 y está mucho mejor, saludos
> 
> EL LADO OCULTO DEL FITNESS - CON SONIA TUDELA - YouTube



Y mi abuela montaba en bicicleta y llego a los 90 años.

Joer seamos serios.

Pubmed, Lancet, a ver si distinguimos.

Estudios con muestras importantes (n》1) 
En medios serios, con mucha poblacion (estilo PURE) y con largos periodos.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Sep 2018)

El precio a pagar: el aceite de coco, ¿el veneno que cura? - Sputnik Mundo


----------



## zapatitos (8 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> *Esta chica pasó de comer 30g de carbos a 300 y está mucho mejor, saludos*
> 
> EL LADO OCULTO DEL FITNESS - CON SONIA TUDELA - YouTube



Esa chica es competidora de Fitness así que no sirve de ningún tipo de ejemplo en un hilo de este tipo. Aquí nadie hace 3 horas de pesas y 2 de cardio diarias junto a una dieta practicamente proteica e hipocalórica con el fin de exhibir nuestro cuerpo en un escenario el día de la competición.

Además, esta señorita nunca ha seguido una dieta alta en grasa como se defiende por aquí (35% o más de las calorías) sino las típicas dietas de los gimnasios donde se va variando el consumo de carbohidratos y las calorías según la época de entrenamiento pero que todas tienen el común de ser hiperproteicas y muy bajas en grasas (5-10% de grasa)

Que llevando una dieta típica de los gimnasios hiperproteica y bajísima en grasa, subas de 30 a 300 gramos de carbohidratos y mejores tu físico pues hasta ahí llego, lo he dicho montones de veces que en cuestión de rendimiento deportivo los carbohidratos no tienen rival y siempre vas a tener mejor físico si haces deporte llevando la típica dieta de los gimnasios que la alta en grasa. Siempre que te lo tomes en serio claro, si no te lo tomas en serio como les pasa a muchos lo único que vas a conseguir es parecerte a un muñeco michelín.

Otra cosa es la salud, puedes tener el mejor fìsico del mundo y estar hecho un auténtico asco por dentro, que se lo pregunten a muchos culturistas que el día en que mejor lucen en el escenario (el día de la competición) dan cifras en los análisis de orina y sangre de estar practicamente muertos. Físico y salud no van necesariamente de la mano. 

Lo he puesto un montón de veces pero algunos seguís ahí a lo vuestro y a piñón fijo comparando cosas incomparables, los deportistas de competición como esta señorita no son ejemplo de nada para la población que es sedentaria o hace deporte por pura salud y/o hobby. Levantar pesos en un gimnasio o en tu casa sin más pretensión que mejorar la salud e intentando progresar pero olvidándote de si levantas 50 o 500 kilos es muy saludable. Levantar pesos para intentar ser mejor que todos los demás y ganarlos es cualquier cosa menos algo saludable, por experiencia propia.

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y mi abuela montaba en bicicleta y llego a los 90 años.
> 
> Joer seamos serios.
> 
> ...



Eso como el típico "me ha dicho un cuñado del amigo de mi primo el del pueblo que..." y centrar tu vida en ese comentario. ¿Se puede ser más tonto? Pues sí, se puede.


----------



## Max Aub (9 Sep 2018)

Los carnacas vais a perecer como chinches bajo el colesterol y las enfermedades neurodegenerativas como el Parkinson , el Alzheimer y la epilepsia , las cuales estan causadas por el consumo de grasas animales.

Carnacas al paredon!,,

Viva mi polla!


----------



## piru (9 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los carnacas vais a perecer como chinches bajo el colesterol y las enfermedades neurodegenerativas como el Parkinson , el Alzheimer y la epilepsia , las cuales estan causadas por el consumo de grasas animales.
> 
> Carnacas al paredon!,,
> 
> Viva mi polla!



Tienes que ser un troll antivegano. Estás dejando la imagen de los veganos a la altura del betún.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y mi abuela montaba en bicicleta y llego a los 90 años.
> 
> Joer seamos serios.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que todo depende, basta de fundamentalismos.

Esta guerra cada vez me parece más ridícula.

Yo soy de Kas Naranja, yo soy de Kas Limon, unga unga me gusta ser de un bando y me siento importante por pertenecer a un grupo que lucha contra otros clanes rivales oe oe oe oeeeeeee!!!! 

::


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Sep 2018)

De la harina de avena que opináis, yo a veces la tomo con leche o agua, bien es verdad que busco ganar peso "sanamente"


----------



## trevijano1979 (9 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los carnacas vais a perecer como chinches bajo el colesterol y las enfermedades neurodegenerativas como el Parkinson , el Alzheimer y la epilepsia , las cuales estan causadas por el consumo de grasas animales.
> 
> Carnacas al paredon!,,
> 
> Viva mi polla!



comeflores, no se te puede hacer una idea de por qué al alzheimer le llaman diabetes tipo III? , ya que continuamente vienes a molestar por lo menos podrías referenciar o argumentar las gilipolleces que nos cuentas


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que todo depende, basta de fundamentalismos.
> 
> Esta guerra cada vez me parece más ridícula.
> 
> ...



No.
No todo depende.
Hay cosas que son, simplemente, falsas.
Y hay otras que, aún siendo ciertas en una serie muy limitada y específica de casos, son falsas en casi todos los demás.

Enarbolar un caso extremo como ejemplo general es el peor tipo de engaño:las mentiras más insidiosas son las medias verdades.

Cuando veo a la gente hecha mierda por seguir las "recomendaciones nutricionales" basadas en que los granjeros del cinturón de maíz hagan negocio, y la tele dando la matraca con el colesterol y la mierda "sana" por ser baja en grasas, es que me entra un encabronamiento feroz.

No se trata de ser de Kas naranja o de Kas limón, se trata de ser parte del problema, o de ser parte de la solución.


----------



## Direct (10 Sep 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> De la harina de avena que opináis, yo a veces la tomo con leche o agua, bien es verdad que busco ganar peso "sanamente"



Si prácticas deporte esta bien. Y sobre todo si es musculación.

Si no lo practicas es totalmente prescindible.


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Sep 2018)

Direct dijo:


> Si prácticas deporte esta bien. Y sobre todo si es musculación.
> 
> Si no lo practicas es totalmente prescindible.



Hago musculación, 3-4 dias a la semana


Gracias


----------



## Direct (12 Sep 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> Hago musculación, 3-4 dias a la semana
> 
> 
> Gracias



También has de tener en cuenta tua objetivos...

Si son perder peso no es buena idea la avena.


Si es subir limpio esta bien.


----------



## Max Aub (12 Sep 2018)

La carne de soja, además de ser el futuro y estar buenísima, es una gran ayuda para atletas de fuerza porque promueve un óptimo entorno hormonal. De hecho en ciertas analíticas puede dar positivo en andrógenos. Así que ya sabéis, no abuseis de la soja y derivados que luego estáis todo el día cachondos y emulando a Markkus.


----------



## Gurney (12 Sep 2018)

Portada en Menéame:

LDL-C Does Not Cause Cardiovascular Disease: a comprehensive review of current literature. - PubMed - NCBI


Va calando poco a poco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Sep 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Portada en Menéame:
> 
> LDL-C Does Not Cause Cardiovascular Disease: a comprehensive review of current literature. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



El artículo no es de libre acceso. Pero del mismo autor hay otro similar, sobre personas de más de 60 años (en estas edades casi todos tienen el colesterol por encima del límite).¡¡ El resultado es justamente el contrario al que nos quieren vender!!

No he llegado a ver en el informe si los valores bajos del LDL eran tras tomar estatinas. Eso ya sería el descojone.

"CONCLUSIONES:

*El alto nivel de LDL-C está inversamente asociado con la mortalidad en la mayoría de las personas mayores de 60 años. *Este hallazgo es inconsistente con la hipótesis del colesterol (es decir, que el colesterol, particularmente el LDL-C, es intrínsecamente aterogénico). Dado que las personas mayores con niveles elevados de LDL-C viven tanto o más tiempo que aquellas con niveles bajos de LDL-C, nuestro análisis proporciona una razón para cuestionar la validez de la hipótesis del colesterol. Además, nuestro estudio proporciona la justificación para una reevaluación de las directrices que recomiendan la reducción farmacológica del C-LDL en los ancianos como un componente de las estrategias de prevención de enfermedades cardiovasculares."


----------



## lost_77 (12 Sep 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El artículo no es de libre acceso. Pero del mismo autor hay otro similar, sobre personas de más de 60 años (en estas edades casi todos tienen el colesterol por encima del límite).¡¡ El resultado es justamente el contrario al que nos quieren vender!!
> 
> No he llegado a ver en el informe si los valores bajos del LDL eran tras tomar estatinas. Eso ya sería el descojone.
> 
> ...



En sci-hub se puede ver el nuevo artículo completo. Es demoledor.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Sep 2018)

Podéis pasar el enlace


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (12 Sep 2018)

Putos matasanos, de verdad.


----------



## Saryon (14 Sep 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Esta chica pasó de comer 30g de carbos a 300 y está mucho mejor, saludos
> 
> EL LADO OCULTO DEL FITNESS - CON SONIA TUDELA - YouTube



La del GIF de la firma me parece mucho más apetecib...saludable.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2018)

Nuestro amigo Frank Suarez nos cuenta como el trigo es tan malo. No es sólo el gluten.
Recomendable 100%.


----------



## esbjerg (16 Sep 2018)

LO que pasa es que todo eso que dice ese panchito es pura magufería. Que puede ser verdad, pero es un puto compendio del magufo perfecto ese pancho. No hay cosa que diga en ese vídeo que no sea magufez sin ciencia.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2018 at 13:49 ----------

Yo no como trigo en meses ni una gota y no noto NADA, ninguna diferencia. Eso es un problema de gente con intolerancia o celiaquía, no de todos. Y azúcar yo puedo comerme 2 kilos de helado y no noto nada tampoco, tanto si como mucho como si no como nada.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> LO que pasa es que todo eso que dice ese panchito es pura magufería. Que puede ser verdad, pero es un puto compendio del magufo perfecto ese pancho. No hay cosa que diga en ese vídeo que no sea magufez sin ciencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2018 at 13:49 ----------
> 
> Yo no como trigo en meses ni una gota y no noto NADA, ninguna diferencia. Eso es un problema de gente con intolerancia o celiaquía, no de todos. Y azúcar yo puedo comerme 2 kilos de helado y no noto nada tampoco, tanto si como mucho como si no como nada.



A largo plazo los efectos están ahí. Mi suegro decía lo mismo (delgado a más no poder), panarra 100%, sin problemas aparentes y resulta que tiene el hígado graso bastante extremo, lleva 2 años medicándose bastante, y está empezando a notar los efectos secundarios de la medicación. Pero claro, él no era celíaco ni intolerante...

Y Frank Suarez, hay que saber entenderlo en su contexto y a que público va dirigido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> LO que pasa es que todo eso que dice ese panchito es pura magufería. Que puede ser verdad, pero es un puto compendio del magufo perfecto ese pancho. No hay cosa que diga en ese vídeo que no sea magufez sin ciencia.



Muy bien, entonces no le será difícil citar un par de esas magufadas para hacernos ver la luz a los demás, ¿verdad? Estamos esperando...


----------



## qbit (16 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> LO que pasa es que todo eso que dice ese panchito es pura magufería.



Antinutrientes conocidos en el trigo son:

"aceptemos que un 6, 7, 8 ó 9% de la gente tiene sensibilidad al *gluten*. Pero aquí estamos hablando acerca de todos los demás. El otro 90% o más de personas que no tienen problemas específicamente con el gluten, tienen problemas con la *gliadina*, que estimula el apetito. Y la gliadina también produce una permeabilidad intestinal anormal. Esto en personas que no son celíacas ni tienen sensibilidad al gluten. Una permeabilidad intestinal incrementada es el paso que lleva a las enfermedades auto inmunes. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la *glutenina* del germen de trigo, que es directamente tóxica para el intestino. Produce acidez estomacal y urgencias intestinales. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la *amilopectina A*. Mucha gente, especialmente los niños, tienen problemas con los inhibidores de la alfa-amilasa en el trigo moderno, que provocan alergias como asma, congestión nasal, e irritaciones extrañas en la piel de los niños.

[...]

siempre contendrá el opioide gliadina, siempre contendrá la proteína gliadina que provoca una permeabilidad intestinal anormal, siempre tendrá la glutenina del germen de trigo que es destructiva para el tracto intestinal. Siempre tendrá la amilopectina A, que sube el azúcar en sangre por el techo"
(*William Davis*, cardiólogo)​
Barriga â€œtrigueraâ€, entrevista con el Dr. William Davis, parte 3 | Blog Disidente

---------- Post added 16-sep-2018 at 19:56 ----------

El gluten no sólo produce celiaquía:

Gluten-related disorders - Wikipedia


----------



## esbjerg (17 Sep 2018)

Ayer no comí nada en todo el día y estuve en el gimnasio. Al salir cené excepcionalmente una enchilada en un mejicano y eso fue todo lo que comí en todo el día. Ni siquiera bebí Coca-Cola zero ayer ni tomé cafés con edulcorante. 

Pues esta mañana pesaba 2 kilos más. De 83 a 85 kg. Tócate los cojones. No me entra en la cabeza cómo comer hidratos de carbono engorda tan rápido. Supongo que retiene el agua, pero es que por la mañana pesaba 83 y no bebí demasiado en todo el día. La enchilada es como un burrito de harina de trigo que dentro lleva carne, arroz, frijoles, tomate, maíz, guacamole, salsa mejicana de esa, y alrededor lleva nachos (pocos), guacamole, tomate, etc. 

Increíble como engorda la comida de este tipo. Menos mal que no la pruebo porque es increíble.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Sep 2018)

no puedes pesar mas que lo que hayas comido y bebido, restando sudor del gimnasio y orines.

o sea que bebiste mucha agua, o te pesaste en dos básculas diferentes.


----------



## qbit (17 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ayer no comí nada en todo el día y estuve en el gimnasio. Al salir cené excepcionalmente una enchilada en un mejicano y eso fue todo lo que comí en todo el día. Ni siquiera bebí Coca-Cola zero ayer ni tomé cafés con edulcorante.
> 
> Pues esta mañana pesaba 2 kilos más.



Porque tu báscula funciona mal. Le pasa a muchas básculas, y es un fallo incomprensible. Siempre que te peses, pésate varias veces seguidas y comprueba si siempre sale el mismo resultado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ayer no comí nada en todo el día y estuve en el gimnasio. Al salir cené excepcionalmente una enchilada en un mejicano y eso fue todo lo que comí en todo el día. Ni siquiera bebí Coca-Cola zero ayer ni tomé cafés con edulcorante.
> 
> Pues esta mañana pesaba 2 kilos más. De 83 a 85 kg. Tócate los cojones. No me entra en la cabeza cómo comer hidratos de carbono engorda tan rápido. Supongo que retiene el agua, pero es que por la mañana pesaba 83 y no bebí demasiado en todo el día. La enchilada es como un burrito de harina de trigo que dentro lleva carne, arroz, frijoles, tomate, maíz, guacamole, salsa mejicana de esa, y alrededor lleva nachos (pocos), guacamole, tomate, etc.
> 
> Increíble como engorda la comida de este tipo. Menos mal que no la pruebo porque es increíble.



Eso no es engordar. Es agua. El cuerpo humano no puede crear materia tan rápido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Ayer no comí nada en todo el día y estuve en el gimnasio. Al salir cené excepcionalmente una enchilada en un mejicano y eso fue todo lo que comí en todo el día. Ni siquiera bebí Coca-Cola zero ayer ni tomé cafés con edulcorante.
> 
> Pues esta mañana pesaba 2 kilos más. De 83 a 85 kg. Tócate los cojones. No me entra en la cabeza cómo comer hidratos de carbono engorda tan rápido. Supongo que retiene el agua, pero es que por la mañana pesaba 83 y no bebí demasiado en todo el día. La enchilada es como un burrito de harina de trigo que dentro lleva carne, arroz, frijoles, tomate, maíz, guacamole, salsa mejicana de esa, y alrededor lleva nachos (pocos), guacamole, tomate, etc.
> 
> Increíble como engorda la comida de este tipo. Menos mal que no la pruebo porque es increíble.



Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 18:53 ----------




Incorrezto dijo:


> no puedes pesar mas que lo que hayas comido y bebido, restando sudor del gimnasio y orines.
> 
> o sea que bebiste mucha agua, o te pesaste en dos básculas diferentes.



Ya se ha comentado mil veces que el cuerpo 'se queda' con 5 gr de agua adicionales por cada gramo de hidrato.

Si te hinchas a hidratos a diario tu cuerpo ya contiene una cantidad de agua proporcional. Si vas con dieta libre de refinados el dia que te pasas es agua a sumar.

Da igual que bebas mas o menos el cuerpo se queda lo que necesita para mantener el equilibrio quimico, y mea lo que le sobra.


----------



## kikoseis (17 Sep 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa chica es competidora de Fitness así que no sirve de ningún tipo de ejemplo en un hilo de este tipo. Aquí nadie hace 3 horas de pesas y 2 de cardio diarias junto a una dieta practicamente proteica e hipocalórica con el fin de exhibir nuestro cuerpo en un escenario el día de la competición.
> 
> Además, esta señorita nunca ha seguido una dieta alta en grasa como se defiende por aquí (35% o más de las calorías) sino las típicas dietas de los gimnasios donde se va variando el consumo de carbohidratos y las calorías según la época de entrenamiento pero que todas tienen el común de ser hiperproteicas y muy bajas en grasas (5-10% de grasa)
> 
> ...



Es que habría que hacer una división muy importante y no veo que generalmente se haga: hay que separar muy claramente la gente sedentaria por un lado, y la gente que practica actividad física, por otro.

Para unos carbohidratos refinados en justa medida son positivos, mientras para los otros son veneno.

Mientras no se separe claramente estos dos grupos la confusión seguirá reinando.


----------



## esbjerg (17 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Porque tu báscula funciona mal. Le pasa a muchas básculas, y es un fallo incomprensible. Siempre que te peses, pésate varias veces seguidas y comprueba si siempre sale el mismo resultado.



Tampoco me preocupa, lo he contado porque me ha impresionado, pero seguro que mañana estoy en mi peso. A veces se sube o baja un par de kilos y no sabes ni por qué. Precisamente el día que apenas como nada, ni bebo Coca Cola, camino unos 12 kilómetros y me tiro una hora en el gym haciendo pesas y engordo 2 kilos... 

No comáis carbohidratos, niños.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado mil veces que el cuerpo 'se queda' con 5 gr de agua adicionales por cada gramo de hidrato.
> 
> Si te hinchas a hidratos a diario tu cuerpo ya contiene una cantidad de agua proporcional. Si vas con dieta libre de refinados el dia que te pasas es agua a sumar.
> 
> Da igual que bebas mas o menos el cuerpo se queda lo que necesita para mantener el equilibrio quimico, y mea lo que le sobra.



Supongamos que estamos en equilibrio, que ni nos sobra ni nos falta agua.

Si comemos un gramo de hidratos, o bebemos cinco gramos de agua o no los metabolizamos.

O sea, para pesar un kilo doscientos más hay que tomar un litro de agua y doscientos gramos de hidratos.

Y si antes de comer te sobraba agua, ya pesaba.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 19:50 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Precisamente el día que apenas como nada, ni bebo Coca Cola, camino unos 12 kilómetros y me tiro una hora en el gym haciendo pesas y engordo 2 kilos...
> 
> .



pues o te metes para el cuerpo dos kilos de algo o te alimentas del sol y el aire.

y eso sin contar lo que quemes y evapores y sudes y mees durante el dia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Supongamos que estamos en equilibrio, que ni nos sobra ni nos falta agua.
> 
> Si comemos un gramo de hidratos, o bebemos cinco gramos de agua o no los metabolizamos.
> 
> ...



Perdona pero lo de arriba no he entendido un mojon.

Lo de los cinco gramos de hidratos entiendo que es una aproximacion. La suma de alimentos que acidifiquen el ph haran que el cuerpo regule sumando agua. Es una aproximacion bastante ajustada porque los refinados son los mas acidificantes. Tampoco se quedan cortas las bebidas carbonatadas y algunos edulcorantes.


----------



## lost_77 (17 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Perdona pero lo de arriba no he entendido un mojon.
> 
> Lo de los cinco gramos de hidratos entiendo que es una aproximacion. La suma de alimentos que acidifiquen el ph haran que el cuerpo regule sumando agua. Es una aproximacion bastante ajustada porque los refinados son los mas acidificantes. Tampoco se quedan cortas las bebidas carbonatadas y algunos edulcorantes.



Incluida el agua mineral con gas? Ya se que es ácido carbónico, pero es para tanto?


----------



## Rauxa (17 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no puedes pesar mas que lo que hayas comido y bebido, restando sudor del gimnasio y orines.
> 
> o sea que bebiste mucha agua, o te pesaste en dos básculas diferentes.



No.
Yo puedo comer solamente 200 gramos de pan (harina) y eso me causa tal inflamación que al pesarme, la báscula me dice que peso 500 gramos más.

Y puedo comer un chuletón de nebraska de 400 gramos y la báscula me marcará 200 gramos de más.

El cuerpo no es un sistema cerrado. Eso sólo es para las máquinas. 
Lo que comes, según lo que sea, va hacia un lado o hacia otro, y puede tener muchas finalidades: quemar grasa, ayudar a tus capacidades cognitivas, producir calor y por tanto sudar, a mejorar tu sistema nervioso...

O sea, esto no es:
Como 500 gramos de comida (sea la que sea) y le resto lo meado y lo sudado y sale el resultado.

Si fuera eso, aún estaríamos como hace 30 años pensando que la sauna adelgaza...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No.
> Yo puedo comer solamente 200 gramos de pan (harina) y eso me causa tal inflamación que al pesarme, la báscula me dice que peso 500 gramos más.
> 
> Y puedo comer un chuletón de nebraska de 400 gramos y la báscula me marcará 200 gramos de más.
> ...



Aparte de que instintivamente bebes lo que necesitas. En un par de dias cualquiera bebe tres litros de agua, y te vas a quedar mas o menos dentro lo que tu bioquimica te requiera. Pon eso en una semana y las oscilaciones por liquido pueden ser brutales.

El finde de despiporre en mi caso son dos o tres kilos. El lunes martes al orden y meas sin parar.

Lo veo a diario con mis compañeros. Despues del almuerzo-bocata si no llevan una botella de agua lo pasan mal. Yo puedo pasar la mañana sin una gota de agua y ni me acuerdo.

El viernes es el dia de la semana que menos peso y el lunes el que mas, y solo me suelo 'pasar' con la paellita o como mucho alguna cerveza.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No.
> Yo puedo comer solamente 200 gramos de pan (harina) y eso me causa tal inflamación que al pesarme, la báscula me dice que peso 500 gramos más.



Date cuenta que esos trescientos gramos tienen que salir de algún sitio.
El agua que el op dijo no beber.



> Y puedo comer un chuletón de nebraska de 400 gramos y la báscula me marcará 200 gramos de más.



Pero primero pesarás 400gr más, según vayas digiriendo si bajarás a 200



> El cuerpo no es un sistema cerrado. Eso sólo es para las máquinas.
> Lo que comes, según lo que sea, va hacia un lado o hacia otro, y puede tener muchas finalidades: quemar grasa, ayudar a tus capacidades cognitivas, producir calor y por tanto sudar, a mejorar tu sistema nervioso...



nunca he dicho lo contrario.



> O sea, esto no es:
> Como 500 gramos de comida (sea la que sea) y le resto lo meado y lo sudado y sale el resultado.



`tampoco he dicho eso. si comes 500gr, no puedes pesar más de 500gr más.
que será menos quitando agua evaporada y meada.



> Si fuera eso, aún estaríamos como hace 30 años pensando que la sauna adelgaza...



no adelgaza, pero pesas menos al salir que al entrar.

no estamos hablando más que de física básica.


----------



## qbit (17 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo puedo comer solamente 200 gramos de pan (harina) y eso me causa tal inflamación que al pesarme, la báscula me dice que peso 500 gramos más.
> 
> Y puedo comer un chuletón de nebraska de 400 gramos y la báscula me marcará 200 gramos de más.



No. Eso es imposible. Si metes dentro del cuerpo 200 g., el cuerpo pasa a pesar 200 g. más y no 500 g. más.

Otra cosa será lo que se engorde. Si uno mete 200 g. entre sólidos y líquidos, lo que engorde será, según lo que el cuerpo aproveche en forma de grasa y/o músculo, pero siempre lo que se engorde será menor que la masa que se ha introducido dentro del cuerpo.

Engorde < Masa introducida dentro del cuerpo.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Date cuenta que esos trescientos gramos tienen que salir de algún sitio.
> El agua que el op dijo no beber.
> 
> 
> ...



LA física básica se aplicará a las máquinas, no a los organismos vivos.

Si yo como 100 gramos de pan, a mi la harina me sienta mal. Me hincha. El intestino grueso se inflama y me salen bultos rojos en un antebrazo (seré alérgico o algo así a la harina o gluten, lo que sea).

O sea, esos 100 gramos provocan que se me inflame el intestino y tenga problemas de dermis, con lo cual, peso más. Aunque solo haya ingerido 100 gramos.

Es lo que os cuesta entender. Solo veis si coméis xxx calorías y lo que meais o sudais. Y no hay más. Y eso, no funciona así. 

Me hincho a mascarpone, a ghee, a nata sin azucar, a panceta...sin parar. Eso me ayuda a mejorar mi sistema nervioso, a dormir mejor, a tener mejor tono... Y resulta que adelgazo.
Llevo 7 días haciendo una dieta paleo baja en hidratos al 99%. Impecable.
ME he comido 4 tarrinas de mascarpone, muchos frutos secos, entre 2-4 huevos al día, chuletones.... o sea, muchas calorías. Y meo lo justo (poco, pq no tengo retención), al comer más nutritivo, el cuerpo aprovecha casi todo y con lo cual, no voy tanto al baño (1 vez cada dos días).
Y en una semana he adelgazado 1'5 kgs.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> LA física básica se aplicará a las máquinas, no a los organismos vivos.



La física se aplica a absolutamente todo.

Los organismos vivos son máquinas y muy perfectas que tienen que cumplir las leyes de la física como el que más. Por ejemplo, si uno hace ejercicio, por la 2ª Ley de la Termodinámica, parte de la energía producida por el cuerpo se pierde irremediablemente y el cuerpo se calienta, por lo que el cuerpo ha dispuesto del mecanismo de la sudoración para enfriarlo.



Rauxa dijo:


> Si yo como 100 gramos de pan, a mi la harina me sienta mal. Me hincha.



Una cosa es el volumen y otra la masa (el peso). El volumen puede aumentar o disminuir, pero no la masa más allá de lo que se ha metido dentro del cuerpo.

Ejemplo: Las bolsas de gusanitos que abultan mucho y tienen muy poco peso.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> La física se aplica a absolutamente todo.
> 
> Los organismos vivos son máquinas y muy perfectas que tienen que cumplir las leyes de la física como el que más. Por ejemplo, si uno hace ejercicio, por la 2ª Ley de la Termodinámica, parte de la energía producida por el cuerpo se pierde irremediablemente y el cuerpo se calienta, por lo que el cuerpo ha dispuesto del mecanismo de la sudoración para enfriarlo.
> 
> ...



NO.
La física son muchas cosas, pero la 1era Ley de la Termodinámica, no funciona en el cuerpo humano. Y la 2a, con matices.

Nos venís a contar lo del balance calórico. Si esto fuese así, no habría gordos. Lo solucionaríamos todo diciendo:
Coma usted menos y ya está. (pero resulta que eso no funciona)

Porqué hay gente que comiendo poquito engorda o simplemente no adelgaza???

Esto funciona así:
1- Si como mucho, quemo mucho
2- Si como poco, quemo poco.

El cuerpo busca siempre la homeostasi, el equilibrio. Si hace calor, sudas. Si hace frio tiemblas. Siempre para evitar un desequilibrio que te enferme.

Como puede ser que haya gente que coma poquito y engorde?
Que ley de la física es esta?


Porqué yo haciendo la misma actividad física:

- Año 2005: ingiero 1700 calorías y pesaba 82. Iba engordando
- Año 2018: ingiero 2000-2200 calorías. Peso 72.
Qué ley de la física explica eso?


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> LA física básica se aplicará a las máquinas, no a los organismos vivos.



pues eso, a las basculas.



> Si yo como 100 gramos de pan, a mi la harina me sienta mal. Me hincha. El intestino grueso se inflama y me salen bultos rojos en un antebrazo (seré alérgico o algo así a la harina o gluten, lo que sea).



nadie lo duda



> O sea, esos 100 gramos provocan que se me inflame el intestino y tenga problemas de dermis, con lo cual, peso más. Aunque solo haya ingerido 100 gramos.



no, no pesas mas, como mucho cien gramos mas. otra cosa es que abultes mas.



> Es lo que os cuesta entender. Solo veis si coméis xxx calorías y lo que meais o sudais. Y no hay más. Y eso, no funciona así.



a mi no, ni cuento calorías ni peso lo que como.



> Me hincho a mascarpone, a ghee, a nata sin azucar, a panceta...sin parar. Eso me ayuda a mejorar mi sistema nervioso, a dormir mejor, a tener mejor tono... Y resulta que adelgazo.
> Llevo 7 días haciendo una dieta paleo baja en hidratos al 99%. Impecable.
> ME he comido 4 tarrinas de mascarpone, muchos frutos secos, entre 2-4 huevos al día, chuletones.... o sea, muchas calorías. Y meo lo justo (poco, pq no tengo retención), al comer más nutritivo, el cuerpo aprovecha casi todo y con lo cual, no voy tanto al baño (1 vez cada dos días).
> Y en una semana he adelgazado 1'5 kgs.



que si, si nadie duda de eso.

te estás enrocando en un absurdo, después de comer, no puedes aumentar de peso mas de lo que has comido y bebido.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Sep 2018)

¿Algún alimento/infusión en particular que calme las malas digestiones?

Llevaré ya diez días que me noto una especie de reflujo y pesadez estomacal por el puto nerviosismo y la valeriana no hace efecto.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues eso, a las basculas.
> 
> 
> nadie lo duda
> ...



Repito la pregunta: 
Porqué comiendo poco (aunque queme mucho), se engorda?


PD
Lo contaré de otra forma.
Vosotros simplemente tenéis en cuenta lo que entra y lo que sale, ignorando los procesos bioquímicos que ocurren dentro del cuerpo.

Yo comeré 300 gramos de harina y estos se transformarán (por culpa de los procesos bioquimicos -hormonas y demás-) en 500 gramos de grasa.

Yo comeré 400 gramos de chuletón de nebraska y por el mismo entorno hormonal, mi cuerpo ganará 200 gramos de masa muscular.

Esas calorías que entran en mi cuerpo no tienen el mismo fin y se transforman siempre en algo. Y ese algo no equivale siempre al mismo peso de lo que ha entrado.

Yo como, y mis tejidos corporales crecen:
- uñas
- dientes
- cabellos
- Bebé
- tumores
..... 
(incluso algunos como las uñas y cabellos crecen incluso estando nosotros muertos).
Estos tejidos que crecen, la ciencia no los explica a través de la cantidad de calorías que entren por las que salen.

O sea, mis uñas no crecen pq coma más o menos. Mi hijo de 1 año, que cada día crece, no lo hace pq coma así o asá, la persona que tenga un tumor, no le vas a decir que si come menos, el tumor irá menguando.

O sea, la ciencia, cuando quiere explicar cualquier crecimiento de un tejido humano lo hace en base a unas hormonas. 

Pero resulta que cuando quiere explicar el crecimiento de nuestro tejido adiposo (grasa), ahí sí que lo quiere explicar desde un punto de vista calórico: lo que ingiero - lo que gasto. Y se argumenta que este razonamiento deriva de las leyes inviolables y universales de la física.

coño!!!!! Esas leyes universales de la física, resulta que no se cumplen con las uñas, cabellos, tumores, recién nacidos... pero con la grasa si. Manda huevos, no?

No sería al revés? No sería más fácil pensar que el aumento de la grasa corporal tiene que ver con factores hormonales (como ocurre con el 100% de los crecimientos de todos los tejidos) y no por una cuestión calórica?

Pues oye, resulta que la comunidad médica, en un 99%, piensa como tú.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2018)

porque lo acumulas en grasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Date cuenta que esos trescientos gramos tienen que salir de algún sitio.
> El agua que el op dijo no beber.
> 
> 
> ...



Os estais rallando. Instantaneamente si comes medio kilo de queso y un litro de agua pesaras 1,5 kilos mas 'pofale', pero luego pasas el dia y metabolizas.

Si dejas pasar el tiempo ocurre lo que comenta Rauxa, lo ingerido se usara de mil maneras, se excretara, luego te dara sed y beberas agua, luego mearas o sudaras o lo quemaras.

No hagais la cuenta la vieja que esto no va asi.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> porque lo acumulas en grasa.



Explica bioquimicamente como se acumula grasa.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2018)

me la suda como sea químicamente, yo compruebo que si como hidratos refinados engordo y si como grasa no.

tu desvia la atención para no reconocer la tontería que mantienes:
que si comes hidratos y no bebes, al rato de comer pesas lo de antes, lo de los hidratos, y MAS.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Os estais rallando. Instantaneamente si comes medio kilo de queso y un litro de agua pesaras 1,5 kilos mas 'pofale', pero luego pasas el dia y metabolizas.
> 
> Si dejas pasar el tiempo ocurre lo que comenta Rauxa, lo ingerido se usara de mil maneras, se excretara, luego te dara sed y beberas agua, luego mearas o sudaras o lo quemaras.
> 
> No hagais la cuenta la vieja que esto no va asi.



Yo no la hago, es que hay quien mantiene que si en vez de queso es harina, pesarás 1.6 kilos más.


----------



## esbjerg (18 Sep 2018)

Pero aparte del agua que se retiene es que se acumula más gas dentro al inflamarse el sistema dgestivo comiendo eso, y más volumen es más peso, ¿no?

Yo con esta dieta sin hidratos no tengo gases nunca, no me tiro un pedo desde el Mundial 82, puedo pasar el día entero sin comer ni beber, ando 8-10 km al gym a 32º y no tengo ni sed, y las pulsaciones a 55.


----------



## Clavisto (18 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Algún alimento/infusión en particular que calme las malas digestiones?
> 
> Llevaré ya diez días que me noto una especie de reflujo y pesadez estomacal por el puto nerviosismo y la valeriana no hace efecto.



Menta poleo.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Pero aparte del agua que se retiene es que se acumula más gas dentro al inflamarse el sistema dgestivo comiendo eso, y más volumen es más peso, ¿no?
> 
> Yo con esta dieta sin hidratos no tengo gases nunca, no me tiro un pedo desde el Mundial 82, puedo pasar el día entero sin comer ni beber, ando 8-10 km al gym a 32º y no tengo ni sed, y las pulsaciones a 55.



como no sea aire comprimido, no. la presión y tal. física.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 01:15 ----------

y el gas del intestino viene de lo ingerido, no pesa mas que en solido.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> La física son muchas cosas, pero la 1era Ley de la Termodinámica, no funciona en el cuerpo humano. Y la 2a, con matices.



Las leyes de la termodinámica funcionan siempre en todas las situaciones. Si no, existirían los motores de movimiento perpetuo sin gastar energía o devolviéndola. Si no, nadie se pelearía por obtener petróleo, ni necesitaríamos comer.



Rauxa dijo:


> Nos venís a contar lo del balance calórico. Si esto fuese así, no habría gordos. Lo solucionaríamos todo diciendo:
> Coma usted menos y ya está. (pero resulta que eso no funciona)



No estoy hablando de balance calórico. Vuelve a leer lo que he escrito antes pero poniendo atención. O mejor te lo vuelvo a poner, y fíjate bien porque es una *ley inamovible*:

*Lo que vas a engordar va a ser siempre menos, pero claramente menos, que la cantidad de masa que ingieras (sólido + líquido + gas).*​
Luego, según lo que comas, si mantienes la insulina alta, serás muy eficiente almacenando la comida en forma de grasa y engordando, o no serás tan eficiente, gastando la energía ingerida sin almacenarla y sin engordar.

Yo no engordo nada coma lo que coma (otra cosa es que sufro problemas de salud según lo que coma). Otros engordáis si coméis hidratos de carbono pero no si coméis grasas. *Pero nunca vas a engordar, ganar más peso, que el peso de lo que comas+bebas.*



Rauxa dijo:


> Como puede ser que haya gente que coma poquito y engorde?



Porque comen y beben lo suficiente para engordar teniendo la insulina alta.



Rauxa dijo:


> Porqué yo haciendo la misma actividad física:
> 
> - Año 2005: ingiero 1700 calorías y pesaba 82. Iba engordando
> - Año 2018: ingiero 2000-2200 calorías. Peso 72.
> Qué ley de la física explica eso?



En el 2005 te dedicabas a almacenar eficientemente en forma de grasa los hidratos de carbono que ingerías por tener alta la insulina. En el 2018 no asimilas todas esas calorías, no las transformas en grasa destinada a ser almacenada porque tienes baja la insulina, y lo que haces es usar las calorías ingeridas para producir trabajo (movimiento corporal: corazón, pulmones, caminar, etc.), y por eso no engordas.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 01:57 ----------




esbjerg dijo:


> Pero aparte del agua que se retiene es que se acumula más gas dentro al inflamarse el sistema dgestivo comiendo eso, y más volumen es más peso, ¿no?



El aire que puedas tragar pesa poquísimo.

Una bola de hierro pesa muchísimo más que el mismo volumen de paja.


----------



## esbjerg (18 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como no sea aire comprimido, no. la presión y tal. física.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 01:15 ----------
> 
> y el gas del intestino viene de lo ingerido, no pesa mas que en solido.



Pues he estado googleando y es verdad, pensaba que una rueda hinchada pesa más que una deshinchada, pero al parecer la diferencia son pocos gramos. ¿Por qué da esa sensación de que pesa mucho más entonces?

Sobre el tema de los hidratos y la energía, recuerdo un documental en que a unos trabajadores negros que cortaban caña de azúcar en América les hicieron unos tests, dividiéndolos en tres grupos de control, a unos les daban hidratos, a otros carne y a otros unos hidratos que masticaban y escupían, y resulta que los que más horas resistieron trabajando fueron los que escupieron hidratos...

Supongo que será imposible encontrar ese vídeo pero estaría muy bien analizarlo.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Esas calorías que entran en mi cuerpo no tienen el mismo fin y se transforman siempre en algo. Y ese algo no equivale siempre al mismo peso de lo que ha entrado.
> 
> Yo como, y mis tejidos corporales crecen:
> - uñas
> ...



Cuando alguien muere, no se mueren todas las células, sino que algunas todavía siguen viviendo un tiempo y obtienen energía de la que hay disponible almacenada o de la glucosa que hay en la sangre de la última comida.

El tumor va a seguir creciendo o estar estable, porque tiene a su disposición la energía que la persona ha ingerido o almacenado, como la tienen las demás personas sin tumores que ayunan y que tiran de reservas. Si ayuna demasiado, pasa a sufrir inanición y morirse. Nadie engorda ayunando porque el cuerpo gasta energía siempre aún sin moverse (corazón, pulmones, etc.) y termina gastando las reservas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> me la suda como sea químicamente, yo compruebo que si como hidratos refinados engordo y si como grasa no.
> 
> tu desvia la atención para no reconocer la tontería que mantienes:
> que si comes hidratos y no bebes, al rato de comer pesas lo de antes, lo de los hidratos, y MAS.
> ...



Eso ya lo hemos explicado. En el momento de la ingesta pesaras lo que te comas, pero a lo largo del dia vas a meterte liquido si o si porque vas a beber agua de mas (sed) si o si.


----------



## Gürtelito (18 Sep 2018)

Estáis diciendo que si como 500 gramos de macarrones o 500 gramos de brocoli voy a pesar lo mismo? Y que la perdida o no de peso depende del agua/líquido que tome?

No se, no se...


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> LA física básica se aplicará a las máquinas, no a los organismos vivos.



Nononononono.

No confundamos la velocidad con el tocino: en esta casa se respetan las leyes de la termodinámica.

El motivo de que el balance calórico sea inservible como estrategia de control de peso NO ES que sea mentira, ni que la física no se aplique a los seres vivos (si no, mañana me voy volando al trabajo :.

El motivo es que se se establece un FALSO balance calórico, en el que se ignoran partes ENORMES de la ecuación de balance.

El _balance calórico ful_ establece que calorías que *dicen las tablas *que tiene tu comida - calorías que *dicen las tablas* que consume un adulto de tu talla - calorías que *dicen las tablas* que has consumido en tu ejercicio físico = calorías que acumulas en forma de grasa

El balance calórico real incluye otras cosas como:

- rendimiento de absorción
- alimento no metabolizado y expulsado por el otro extremo
- variabilidad del metabolismo basal
- rendimiento de los mecanismos musculoesqueléticos
- anabolismo muscular y de tejidos conectivos, no sólo graso
- etc. etc.

Si fuéramos capaces de medir con exactitud la cantidad de energía extraida realmente de los alimentos, la cantidad de energía consumida realmente por el cuerpo, y la cantidad de energía acumulada en formas distintas a la grasa, el balance energético se cumpliría escrupulosamente.

Otra historia es que, incluso así, *tuviéramos la capacidad de influir en ese balance* a pelo, sin tener en cuenta el sistema endocrino. Que *va a ser que no.
*

ITEM MÁS: No, la masa no aparece de la nada. Aunque la harina te cause una inflamación generalizada, esa inflamación _per se_ no te hace pesar más: toda esa masa,simplemente, estaba antes en otra parte.
Y no, tampoco pesas más trempado 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 09:10 ----------




Gürtelito dijo:


> Estáis diciendo que si como 500 gramos de macarrones o 500 gramos de brocoli voy a pesar lo mismo? Y que la perdida o no de peso depende del agua/líquido que tome?
> 
> No se, no se...



Según termines de comer, sí.

Cuando termines de hacer la digestión, no.

Por eso, entre otras cosas, el peso es *una mierda seca pinchada en un palo largo* como indicador de engorde, porque no discrimina entre grasa, músculo, tejidos blandos, agua y contenido intestinal

% de grasa or GTFO


----------



## Rauxa (18 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nononononono.
> 
> No confundamos la velocidad con el tocino: en esta casa se respetan las leyes de la termodinámica.
> 
> ...






---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 13:06 ----------

[/COLOR]


Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nononononono.
> 
> No confundamos la velocidad con el tocino: en esta casa se respetan las leyes de la termodinámica.
> 
> ...



Yo no me cargo la 1era ley de la termodinámica. Simplemente digo que no se cumple tal cual, en el organismo humano.

Si como 100 gramos de harina, se activan unos mecanismos bioquimicos que harán que gane más grasa. Me inflamaré y eso sí hará que pese más.

Diabetes 1: comen, comen, comen, comen, comen y no ganan peso. Ni a nivel muscular ni a nivel graso.






La imagen de la izquierda es la de una diabetica 1, que come mucho pero no engorda. Es de cuando aún la ciencia no sabía que pasaba.
Podía comer 2 kilos de verdura y así estaba. 
A mi que me expliquen que Ley universal física explica eso.

A la que la ciencia avanzó y vio que con el chute de insulina ese cuerpo empezaba a ganar grasa y músculo, problema resuelto.

Es una cuestión hormonal.


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 13:06 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Lo ha explicado muy bien Smiling Jack. Las leyes se cumplen, por supuesto. La diabética no engorda porque no absorbe la energía... cuando tenía la orina dulce es porque por ahí salía la energía que no engordaba, no porque no se cumplieran las leyes de la termodinámica.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 13:06 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Yo no me cargo la 1era ley de la termodinámica. Simplemente digo que no se cumple tal cual, en el organismo humano.



Se cumple. En el organismo humano y en todas partes (que sepamos hasta ahora)



> Si como 100 gramos de harina, se activan unos mecanismos bioquimicos que harán que gane más grasa. Me inflamaré y eso sí hará que pese más.



Sí. Pero la grasa que ganes está acotada superiormente por la energía que te aportan esos 100 gramos de harina.

Y por mucho que te inflames, el peso extra que causa la inflamación del tejido no sale _ex nihilo_: sale de otra parte de tu cuerpo, o sale de fuera (una mayor retención de los líquidos que bebes, por ejemplo).

De ahí mi guasa sobre _otras inflamaciones_: la sangre que inunda los cuerpos cavernosos no se crea de la nada, que se lo digan a Carlos II, cuyo descomunal apéndice (dicen los libros de historia) le causaba mareos por falta de riego cerebral al entrar en erección ::



> Diabetes 1: comen, comen, comen, comen, comen y no ganan peso. Ni a nivel muscular ni a nivel graso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explicado está: diabetes significa "a través", y mellitus hace referencia al hecho de que la orina de los diabéticos era dulce como la miel (cómo descubriera eso el galeno de turno, prefiero no especular)

A los diabéticos T1, el alimento "les pasa a través", entra por la boca, se digiere, pasa a la sangre y, en ausencia de insulina, allí se queda hasta que llega al riñón, donde es filtrado y expulsado.

El error, sospecho, está en creerse la trola del balance energético de que todo lo que entra, o se quema, o se queda. Pues no: mucho de lo que entra, simplemente, sale.

Y de la mano, la trola secundaria que acepta la equivalencia entre peso y energía: la diabética de la foto no era capaz de engordar, pero si se comía dos kg de verdura, inmediatamente pesaba 2 kg más (que antes estaban en su plato y ahora están en su sistema digestivo)...

...hasta que asimilara los hidratos y los expulsara por la orina, y hasta que la fibra terminara su periplo intestinal.

ITEM MÁS: Sí, es una cuestión hormonal. Pero no porque las hormonas sean mágicas y se pasen por la entrepierna las leyes de la termodinámica, sino porque las hormonas regulan el funcionamiento de una serie de términos del sistema que NO SON FIJOS (aunque los de la matraca del balance energético crean que sí).

Las hormonas marcan lo que se absorbe, lo que se asimila, lo que se quema y lo que se expulsa.
Pero si sumas todo lo que entra y restas todo lo que sale, la diferencia es lo que se ha quedado dentro, sin excepciones.

ITEM MÁS MÁS: por eso, por cierto, funcionan asombrosamente bien las dietas cetogénicas LA PRIMERA VEZ: porque tu cuerpo aún no sabe regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos, produce de más (mejor que sobre), y *el exceso es expulsado vía orina, sudor y aliento*: un considerable empujón a la energía que SALE DEL SISTEMA.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (18 Sep 2018)

Tela marinera con los vegetas.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si como 100 gramos de harina, se activan unos mecanismos bioquimicos que harán que gane más grasa. Me inflamaré y eso sí hará que pese más.



:XX:

¿De verdad?

De algún lado tendrán que salir esos gramos mágicos.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2018)

Los seres vivos son máquinas más perfectas que las máquinas construídas por el ser humano porque tienen mayor complejidad en su interior, y son más eficientes.

Si un motor sólo puede aprovechar digamos que un 60% de la energía que se le suministra, los seres vivos pueden aprovechar más, y perder en forma de calor menos energía.

Por eso a mí me hacen gracia las películas de robots indestructibles, cuando la realidad es la contraria: Los seres vivos pueden adaptarse al grado de salinidad, de acidez, de temperatura, de humedad, además de reproducirse, mientras que las máquinas mecánicas construídas por el ser humano no y se averían por cualquier problemilla.


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Los seres vivos son máquinas más perfectas que las máquinas construídas por el ser humano porque tienen mayor complejidad en su interior, y son más eficientes.
> 
> Si un motor sólo puede aprovechar digamos que un 60% de la energía que se le suministra, los seres vivos pueden aprovechar más, y perder en forma de calor menos energía.
> 
> Por eso a mí me hacen gracia las películas de robots indestructibles, cuando la realidad es la contraria: Los seres vivos pueden adaptarse al grado de salinidad, de acidez, de temperatura, de humedad, además de reproducirse, mientras que las máquinas mecánicas construídas por el ser humano no y se averían por cualquier problemilla.



No tienen bastante con eso, encima se reparan solos


----------



## Rauxa (18 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se cumple. En el organismo humano y en todas partes (que sepamos hasta ahora)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando siempre de lo mismo.
Es obvio que si me meto 100 gramos de lo que sea, esos 100 gramos terminan convirtiéndose en "algo" que tendrá una función: sea evaporarse en sudor, sea transformarse en grasa, sea mejorar las cap. cognitivas...

Pero me refiero a que esto no es un circuito cerrado de:
Me meto 1000 y engordo 1000. 
Puedo comer 2000 calorías y engordar 3 kilos de grasa
y puedo comer 2000 calorías y adelgazar 1 kilo de grasa.

Que el CICO, calorias in-calorias out, intentando explicar el engorde, explica solo el 10% de nuestro sobrepeso. El resto, tenemos que encontrarlo en las hormonas.


----------



## MaxT (18 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estamos hablando siempre de lo mismo.
> Es obvio que si me meto 100 gramos de lo que sea, esos 100 gramos terminan convirtiéndose en "algo" que tendrá una función: sea evaporarse en sudor, sea transformarse en grasa, sea mejorar las cap. cognitivas...
> 
> Pero me refiero a que esto no es un circuito cerrado de:
> ...



Y dale. Esta discusión ya me ofende... No entiendo cómo se puede estar todavía sin comprender algo tan básico como la ley de conservación de la masa.

A ver, si comes 200 gramos de algo es IMPOSIBLE que aumentes tu peso más de 200 gramos, eso es algo básico que todo el mundo creo que entiende. Da igual que te inflames, que las hormonas hagan algo, que patatín patatán, LA MASA NO SALE DE LA NADA. A menos que los gramos adicionales que engordes vengan del aire, que podría ser, no digo que no...

Si comes 200 gramos y aumentas de peso 300 gramos, ¿de dónde c... vienen los 100 gramos adicionales? Posibles opciones: del aire o de agua ingerida. O sino de dónde, a ver.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2018)

MaxT dijo:


> Y dale. Esta discusión ya me ofende... No entiendo cómo se puede estar todavía sin comprender algo tan básico como la ley de conservación de la masa.
> 
> A ver, si comes 200 gramos de algo es IMPOSIBLE que aumentes tu peso más de 200 gramos, eso es algo básico que todo el mundo creo que entiende. Da igual que te inflames, que las hormonas hagan algo, que patatín patatán, LA MASA NO SALE DE LA NADA. A menos que los gramos adicionales que engordes vengan del aire, que podría ser, no digo que no...
> 
> Si comes 200 gramos y aumentas de peso 300 gramos, ¿de dónde c... vienen los 100 gramos adicionales? Posibles opciones: del aire o de agua ingerida. O sino de dónde, a ver.



Coño se ha explicado perfectamente bien. 

En una semana solo el metabolismo es incapaz de acumular 2 kilos de grasa y mucho menos de musculo.

AGUA que se queda el cuerpo para compensar la acidez que provoca la ingesta de hidratos. Eso solp cuando se viene de una dieta sin refinados.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Sep 2018)

Ya que algún forero ha preguntado páginas atrás sobre la avena he buscado algo de información: _*Los peligros de la avena: el cereal que seguramente te haga daño por cocinarlo mal*_

En el artículo dicen que no cocinar la avena correctamente puede resultar tóxico porque contiene *antinutrientes y almidones crudos*, por lo que sería necesario *ponerla en remojo unas horas y cocinarla* antes de consumirla.

Yo compro los copos de avena de Prozis:






Básicamente caliento un tazón de leche y echo los copos como si fueran cereales normales.

He comprobado la sospecha de que me sienta mal: me he comido hace un rato un tazón como he dicho y lo primero que he notado ha sido *hinchazón* en el estómago, como si hubiera comido mucho. A lo sumo habré ingerido 70 u 80 gramos. Después he sentido un _vuelco_ en el corazón (extrasístole), cosa que me sucede a veces o bien por el estrés —hay personas que las notamos y otras que no— o por meterme una gran comilona.

En este caso no ha habido tal comilona (130 ml de leche + 80 gr avena "cruda") pero sí ese *hinchazón *que decía antes, lo que provocaría la distensión abdominal y la opresión que genere la extrasístole.

Supongo que acabo de descubrir el fuego, pero no tenía ni idea de que la avena no se pudiera comer sin cocinarla bien. ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Ya que algún forero ha preguntado páginas atrás sobre la avena he buscado algo de información: _*Los peligros de la avena: el cereal que seguramente te haga daño por cocinarlo mal*_
> 
> En el artículo dicen que no cocinar la avena correctamente puede resultar tóxico porque contiene *antinutrientes y almidones crudos*, por lo que sería necesario *ponerla en remojo unas horas y cocinarla* antes de consumirla.
> 
> ...



He probado avena de tetabrick por curiosidad alguna vez.

No tengo ni idea de como la preparan, pero me pega una patada al estomago instantanea. Luego un par de horas con ruido en las tripas.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Sep 2018)

Vamos a ver... Si me como 428 gramos de pan *en ese* *momento peso 428 *gramos más. *Al día siguiente *con su inflamación correspondiente, retención de liquido y varios desordenes más, en mi caso peso cerca del kilito más.

Si me como 428 gramos de carne de calidad, o de verduras, cosicas paleo, etc. en ese momento peso 428 gramos mas lógicamente, pero al día siguiente peso 200 gramos menos.


----------



## MaxT (18 Sep 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Vamos a ver... Si me como 428 gramos de pan *en ese* *momento peso 428 *gramos más. *Al día siguiente *con su inflamación correspondiente, retención de liquido y varios desordenes más, en mi caso peso cerca del kilito más.
> 
> Si me como 428 gramos de carne de calidad, o de verduras, cosicas paleo, etc. en ese momento peso 428 gramos mas lógicamente, pero al día siguiente peso 200 gramos menos.



Si comes 428 gramos pesas como mucho 428 gramos más. Para que peses ese kilo de más al día siguiente tienes que haber tomado agua o alguna otra cosa por valor de más de medio kilo, es decir, meter más masa en el cuerpo aparte de los 428 gramos (a menos que esa masa adicional venga del aire que respiras ¿?). No es tan difícil de entender.

Ley de conservación de la materia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2018)

MaxT dijo:


> Si comes 428 gramos pesas como mucho 428 gramos más. Para que peses ese kilo de más al día siguiente tienes que haber tomado agua o alguna otra cosa por valor de más de medio kilo, es decir, meter más masa en el cuerpo aparte de los 428 gramos (a menos que esa masa adicional venga del aire que respiras ¿?). No es tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Ley de conservación de la materia.



Van dos paginas de dialogo de besugos.

Tu hablas de ingesta inmediata y aqui todo el mundo hablando de lo que hace el metabolismo pasadas horas o dias.

Segun lo que comas tendras mas o menos sed, y bebas lo que bebas tus tejidos se quedaran con mas o menos agua.

Si te metes hidratos a saco, sed a saco y te hinchas como una bota. Beberas mas y mearas menos.


No se que cojones estais discutiendo.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Sep 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Vamos a ver... Si me como 428 gramos de pan *en ese* *momento peso 428 *gramos más. *Al día siguiente *con su inflamación correspondiente, retención de liquido y varios desordenes más, en mi caso peso cerca del kilito más.
> 
> Si me como 428 gramos de carne de calidad, o de verduras, cosicas paleo, etc. en ese momento peso 428 gramos mas lógicamente, pero al día siguiente peso 200 gramos menos.



no exactamente, no retención de liquidos que ya tenias sino los que no metes en la suma. ese peso no sale de la nada, sale del agua que no contabilizas.

aquí lo explican, otra vez




MaxT dijo:


> Si comes 428 gramos pesas como mucho 428 gramos más. Para que peses ese kilo de más al día siguiente tienes que haber tomado agua o alguna otra cosa por valor de más de medio kilo, es decir, meter más masa en el cuerpo aparte de los 428 gramos (a menos que esa masa adicional venga del aire que respiras ¿?). No es tan difícil de entender.
> 
> Ley de conservación de la materia.



pues parece que si



> Yo comeré 300 gramos de harina y estos se transformarán (por culpa de los procesos bioquimicos -hormonas y demás-) en 500 gramos de grasa.



creando de la nada 200gr?

agua, reconocedlo.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se que cojones estais discutiendo.



Estamos discutiendo que un forista dijo que el cuerpo no cumplía las leyes de la Termodinámica, y ante eso se hace urgente aclarar el asunto, porque por ese camino no puede ir el hilo a no ser que queráis que lo envíen a cierto subforo a hacer compañía a los reptilianos, la Tierra plana y hueca y demás.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Estamos discutiendo que un forista dijo que el cuerpo no cumplía las leyes de la Termodinámica, y ante eso se hace urgente aclarar el asunto, porque por ese camino no puede ir el hilo a no ser que queráis que lo envíen a cierto subforo a hacer compañía a los reptilianos, la Tierra plana y hueca y demás.



y es que además ese forero sabe de lo que habla, en lo demás.

si fuera uno de los trolls no seria necesario el desenrocarle.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2018)

Hoy en el supermercado me ha entrado una duda:

¿Qué clase de aceite de oliva, de girasol, etc., hay en las latas de pescado?

Supongo que no será virgen extra (más caro), y me temo que será de orujo (que es una auténtica porquería).


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Estamos hablando siempre de lo mismo.
> Es obvio que si me meto 100 gramos de lo que sea, esos 100 gramos terminan convirtiéndose en "algo" que tendrá una función: sea evaporarse en sudor, sea transformarse en grasa, sea mejorar las cap. cognitivas...
> 
> Pero me refiero a que esto no es un circuito cerrado de:
> ...



No. Lo marcado en negrita no es posible.
Las hormonas no hacen magia.
Regulan cuánto gastas, cuanto acumulas y cuanto expulsas, pero *no pueden crear energía ni materia ex nihilo*, la formación de nuevos tejidos (sean grasos, conectivos, musculares, óseos, etc) está *acotada superiormente* por lo que entra en el sistema.

Con 2000 calorías *no da* para engordar 3 kilos de grasa, porque 3 kilos de grasa almacenan 14 veces más energía, y no podemos crear energía de la nada; la única posibilidad (remota, pero no totalmente imposible) sería tener un sistema endocrino tan rematadamente desregulado que estuviera continuamente metabolizando masa magra en glucosa (vía cortisol por las nubes, por ejemplo), y paralelamente metabolizando esa glucosa en grasa (vía insulina por las nubes).

Y aun así, tengo mis dudas de que el cuerpo de forma autónoma pueda llegar a ese punto de desregulación, como no sea con sendos tumores en páncreas y suprarrenales (que ya sería mala baba)...

...aunque un diabético tipo II al que le administraran dosis masivas de corticoides e insulina igual lo conseguía...

Sobre lo del CICO: no es que *el concepto* sólo explique un 10% de nuestro engorde. Es que *la aplicación simplificada* que hace la mayoría del concepto (CI=calorías que obtendrías al quemar en laboratorio lo que comes; CO= metabolismo basal medio para tu peso, edad y tamaño+ trabajo realizado durante el ejercicio físico) se deja fuera el 90% de los términos de la ecuación.

Y una más: el VERDADERO problema del CICO es que no sirve de base para una estrategia de adelgazamiento o engorde, porque *se limita a describir los flujos de energía del sistema*, sin dar ni una pista ni una idea REALES de *cómo modificar de forma efectiva y sostenida ese equilibrio*.

El CICO es el equivalente a "para volar, necesitas más empuje vertical que peso". Cojonudo, y absolutamente cierto. Entre otras cosas porque la descripción de cómo volar IBA IMPLÍCITA EN EL CONCEPTO DE VOLAR...

...igual que la "descripción" CICO de cómo adelgazar va implícita en el concepto de adelgazar.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Estamos discutiendo que un forista dijo que el cuerpo no cumplía las leyes de la Termodinámica, y ante eso se hace urgente aclarar el asunto, porque por ese camino no puede ir el hilo a no ser que queráis que lo envíen a cierto subforo a hacer compañía a los reptilianos, la Tierra plana y hueca y demás.



PD no tengo signos de puntuacion ni acentos...

A ver, aqui se trata de desmontar el tema del balance calorico desde el punto de vista del engorde.
Que siguiendo vuestros razonamientos terminamos con el:
come de todo pero con moderacion. 
Y eso es retroceder 30 anos.

Smilling ya lo explica de mejor forma. Y estamos hablando de lo mismo pero con matices semanticos. Mas alla de mi ejemplo anterior de si como 2000 puedo engordar 3 kgs o 2.

Yo lo unico que quiero decir es que si me meto 500 gramos de los que sea, esos 500 gramos tienen todos una finalidad y un objetivo que no tienen pq transformarse en grasa. Esos 500 gramos pueden ir a muchos sitios y a muchas funciones organicas pero que no tienen pq reflejarse en una bascula. 
Repito, no tienen pq reflejarse en una bascula asi que no os hagais pajas mentales de si lo sudo, lo excreto o lo quemo. Es todo mucho mas complejo.

Segun el razonamiento CICO, del conteo de calorias si yo voy quemando 2000 y paso a ingerir 1500 yo adelgazare. Y no es asi. 
El cuerpo si ve que le vamos dando 1500, empezara a bajar su metabolismo basal para quemar 1500 y asi llegar a la tan necesaria homeostasi. Y llegara a las 1500 aunque me mate en el gim. El metabolismo basal representa el 80% del total y es el que nos ira bajando hasta equilibrar las 1500 que me estoy metiendo.


Vuelvo a decir, TODO lo que yo me meta tiene un fin, tiene un objetivo. Sea un donut o un aguacate. Pero a lo mejor ese plus no va a la produccion de grasa, sino directamente a dar energia al cerebro para pensar mejor, para ser mas eficientes en la respiracion o simplemente para hacerme despertar 1 hora antes estando mas fresco. Y eso, repito, no lo reflejaremos en la bascula. Y no tiene nada que ver en si sudamos mas o meamos menos.

La 1era Ley de la Termodinamica es la que es. La entiendo y la acepto. Pero no se cumple igual en un sistema abierto que en uno cerrado, en un organismo humano que en una maquina. Hay muchos matices.
Y aqui en definitiva hablamos de calorias, hormonas y sobrepeso. Que es lo que ocupa el 90% del hilo.

Sino, es que volvemos a los mantras de siempre de comer de todo, el truco esta en la moderacion, el veneno esta en la cantidad...y eso, despues de 4000 posts del hilo de las harinas creo que ya ha quedado mas que defenestrado.


Teneis el blog de Novuelvoaengordar. El hombre, un exobeso, tiene como 1000 articulos, de los cuales 900 son sobre el tema del balance calorico y con miles de referencias a articulos cientificos. Explica por activa y pasiva, de todas las formas posibles lo que yo intento contar.
simplemente hay que leer un poco y tener la mente abierta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> PD no tengo signos de puntuacion ni acentos...
> 
> A ver, aqui se trata de desmontar el tema del balance calorico desde el punto de vista del engorde.
> Que siguiendo vuestros razonamientos terminamos con el:
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con lo que los ingleses llamarían "slippery slope fallacy": no creo que por admitir que las leyes de la termodinámica se aplican a los seres vivos estemos abocados a volver a comulgar con el CICO.

De hecho, yo creo que el peligro es el opuesto: si empiezas por afirmar que tu cuerpo no cumple las leyes de la termodinámica, el interlocutor directamente te pone el sambenito de magufo, y desconecta. Y entonces, ya puedes argumentar, ya.

Para abrirle los ojos a la gente, lo que hace falta es explicar que no es que la termodinámica no sea aplicable, sino que la aplicación simplista y a pedalete que se hace de ella tiene tal margen de error, que es inservible.

Y sobre todo, que la termodinámica sólo DESCRIBE el proceso, pero no dice NADA sobre cómo manipularlo. Porque asumir, simplemente, que comiendo menos adelgazarás porque todos los demás factores permanecerán constantes... hasta el que te lo está diciendo sabe en su corazón que eso es mentira.

Es pura cuestión de estrategia: no puedes pretender convencer a nadie de nada si empiezas el argumento basándote en un axioma que es evidentemente falso.


----------



## boogie boom (19 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Hoy en el supermercado me ha entrado una duda:
> 
> ¿Qué clase de aceite de oliva, de girasol, etc., hay en las latas de pescado?
> 
> Supongo que no será virgen extra (más caro), y me temo que será de orujo (que es una auténtica porquería).



Bueno seguro que no es. Yo por ahorrar siempre compro las latas con aceite de girasol. Tiro todo el líquido y le meto el AOVE que quiera.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Sep 2018)

Supongo que habrá forma de saber qué clase de aceite utilizan, pero en cualquier caso imagino que siempre será mejor de oliva que de girasol, ¿no?

Añado: me ha hecho gracia el título. 

Episodio #1519 No vivimos en una burbuja - YouTube


----------



## Rauxa (19 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lo que los ingleses llamarían "slippery slope fallacy": no creo que por admitir que las leyes de la termodinámica se aplican a los seres vivos estemos abocados a volver a comulgar con el CICO.
> 
> De hecho, yo creo que el peligro es el opuesto: si empiezas por afirmar que tu cuerpo no cumple las leyes de la termodinámica, el interlocutor directamente te pone el sambenito de magufo, y desconecta. Y entonces, ya puedes argumentar, ya.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente y soy consciente de que me voy a un extremo. Pero es la foma (a mi entender) que se entienda bien el concepto.

Tengo clarisimo que todo lo que uno se meta por la boca, sale por algun sitio. Pero según como se cuente, ya estamos en que calorías que entran por las que salen, moderación... y de ahí no salimos.

A mi me gustar ser mas efectista a riesgo de que te tilden como magufo o algo así. 


Acabo de hacer una reflexión via tuiter:

Una persona con sobrepeso y que le gusta correr.
Y corre 3 días semana unos 5 kms.

Pero quiere adelgazar más.
Y que es lo que hace? Lo que todo el mundo sabe: menos plato y más zapato.

Y ahí está:
Corriendo 3 días semana unos 10 kms y
Comiendo menos.

Absurdo, no?
Gasto más, me desgasto más, quemo más, me fatigo más, destrozo más a mis músculos y articulaciones y resulta que me doy menos gasolina. ::

Qué podría salir mal? 



Eso es lo que pasa cuando prestamos tanta atención al balance calórico.

Es tal la absurdidad que al final uno tiene que poner ejemplos "bestias" para que la gente abra un poco los ojos y deje de irse a los extremos para tomar un perfil de "centro" para ir mejorando su estado.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> A ver, aqui se trata de desmontar el tema del balance calorico desde el punto de vista del engorde.
> Que siguiendo vuestros razonamientos terminamos con el:
> come de todo pero con moderacion.
> Y eso es retroceder 30 anos.



Eso es mentira, pues los foristas que hemos rebatido las burradas que has dicho sobre las leyes de la Termodinámica (yo, después Incorrezto, luego MaxT, y por último Smiling Jack) nunca hemos defendido lo del balance calórico.



Rauxa dijo:


> Mas alla de mi ejemplo anterior de si como 2000 puedo engordar 3 kgs o 2.



Estás desinformando diciendo que comiendo 2.000 calorías puedes engordar 3 kg.



Rauxa dijo:


> La 1era Ley de la Termodinamica es la que es. La entiendo y la acepto. *Pero no se cumple igual en un sistema abierto que en uno cerrado, en un organismo humano que en una maquina.* Hay muchos matices.



Aquí lo que pasa es que metiste la pata negando las leyes de la Termodinámica y lo sigues haciendo para no reconocer que metiste la pata. Pero oye, eres libre de seguir haciendo el ridículo tú solo. El problema es convertir el hilo en uno del estilo de los reptilianos (para ser más exactos, máquinas de movimiento perpetuo) y que lo envían a Conspiraciones o que el que entre piense que todos decimos que "el cuerpo humano no cumple las leyes de la Termodinámica", y no, a mí que no me metan entre los negadores de la Termodinámica.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2018 at 21:34 ----------




Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Supongo que habrá forma de saber qué clase de aceite utilizan, pero en cualquier caso imagino que siempre será mejor de oliva que de girasol, ¿no?



Pues no, porque el aceite de oliva puede ser de orujo, que es una porquería mucho peor que el aceite virgen o virgen extra de girasol.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Eso es mentira, pues los foristas que hemos rebatido las burradas que has dicho sobre las leyes de la Termodinámica (yo, después Incorrezto, luego MaxT, y por último Smiling Jack) nunca hemos defendido lo del balance calórico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya he dicho que la expresión de como 2000 kcal y engordo 3 kgs no os la cojáis con papel de fumar. Es simplemente una forma de hablar.
Que yo puedo comer 2000 y engordar y puedo comer 2000 y adelgazar. (haciendo la misma actividad física de siempre).

Respecto a la 1er ley de la termodinámica, nunca la he negado. Una ley es un concepto teórico. Y querer meter esta ley con calzador, obviando todos los procesos internos que pasan en un organismo cuando ingiere un donuts o un aguacate es querer simplificar las cosas. 
Que si meto 500 cal, que si la bascula, que si peso 300 de más, significa que hay 200 que se han evaporado, sudado o meado.... Os creeis estas patrañas?

El fenómeno que puso nombre a la ley de la termodinámica no lo hizo cogiendo como base o ejemplo al proceso de engorde/adelgazamiento del ser humano.
Puso otros ejemplos que le vinieron muy bien para explicar esta Ley.
Otra cosa es que paralelamente los nutris y demás, se acogieran a ella hace ya unos años, para explicar pq la gente engorda o no.

Porque claro; si como 2000 y quemo 1500, engordaré si o sí, pq la Ley de la termodinámica es la que es. Esas 500 de plus que me meto, se transforman en grasa y por eso engordo.

Ya sé que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí, ya no creemos en eso, pero es que al final, entre los que tiramos para un extremo y los del otro, la gente anda confundida. 

Si como 2000 y quemo 1500:
- Primero: el cuerpo se reajusta para aumentar el metabolismo y procurar quemar 2000. (y ya en función de la gasolina que le demos, engordará o no)
- Segundo: más allá del primer punto, es obvio que esas 2000 ingeridas, irán a algun sitio. Eso no lo niego. La energía no desaparece ni se crea, se conserva. Esas 2000 van a algún lugar. No lo negamos.


Pero hay que ser muy "hijo de puta" para leerse las leyes de la termodinámica y aplicarlas directamente al mundo de la nutrición, como si no pasara nada. Estas leyes se aplican para otras cosas y sin querer negarlas.


Principios de la termodinámica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Vamos, que yo me leo este tostón, y lo último que pienso es que he descubierto el engorde en los humanos. Me gustaría saber quien fue el primero en pensar en esta ley para intentar explicar el engorde humano.
El tema de la nutrición humana debería poder explicarse sin hacer referencia a las leyes de la termodinamica.

Mi cuñao: Es que engordamos pq comemos mucho. Menos plato y mas zapato.
Yo: esto no funciona así.
Mi cuñao: como que no??? No me estarás negando la 1era ley de la termodinamica, no?
Yo: no la niego. Tampoco niego la ley de la gravedad, ni la curva de laffer, ni la ley de la inercia. Pero tu no engordas por comer mas o por moverte menos.

Y repito, no discuto la primera ley de la termodinamica, como tampoco discuto la ley de la gravedad, y no por ello niego el hecho de que esta, es la culpable de que las lorzas de las gordas cuelguen.
O es que acaso la termodinamica tiene en cuenta las hormonas y no me he enterado?


A ver si vamos diferenciando causa y consecuencia.


----------



## kikepm (19 Sep 2018)

Intentar explicar el porque engordamos/adelgazamos usando el primer principio es como intentar explicar la natación usando las ecuaciones de Navier-Stokes.

O como intentar explicar el funcionamiento del hombre en sociedad a partir de las leyes del movimiento de Newton, electrodinámica cuántica y relatividad.


En ningún caso las leyes generales se incumplen, lo que ocurre es que no explican los hechos realmente involucrados.

Esto es porque la complejidad de los sistemas hace emerger leyes que se sitúan por encima del nivel de los principios básicos universales.

En el caso que nos ocupa, además, la gente que aduce las leyes de la termodinámica para explicar la nutrición humana, simplemente aplica erróneamente el primer principio, no teniendo en cuenta ciertos términos de la ecuación del principio de conservación.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Sep 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Intentar explicar el porque engordamos/adelgazamos usando el primer principio es como intentar explicar la natación usando las ecuaciones de Navier-Stokes.
> 
> O como intentar explicar el funcionamiento del hombre en sociedad a partir de las leyes del movimiento de Newton, electrodinámica cuántica y relatividad.
> 
> ...



Alguien q parece que me entiende :X


----------



## kikepm (19 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Alguien q parece que me entiende :X



Creo que estais teniendo en general un malentendido en las formas, pero que todos coincidimos en el fondo.


----------



## jurbu (19 Sep 2018)

Ya no sé por donde vais pero me he encontrado con un resumen del de lo sucedido en el último congreso de la European Cardiology Society, que a finalizado en Munich (Más de 31 mil delegados de 156 países)





> En un estudio prospectivo (observacional), PURE intentó aclarar la estructura de una dieta moderna que promovería la salud cardiovascular y la longevidad.
> Se estudiaron 218 000 personas de más de 50 países.
> 
> Al contrario de lo que se creía anteriormente,* las grasas se asociaron con un menor riesgo de mortalidad global y los accidentes cerebrovasculares, y una dieta alta en carbohidratos aumentan el riesgo de mortalidad*. Se confirmó el efecto protector de frutas, verduras y legumbres en todas las regiones del mundo. Y sin embargo hallazgo paradójico: *productos lácteos, la carne cruda* (carne, con exclusión de las salchichas, productos ahumados, productos semiacabados) *se asociaron con un menor riesgo de mortalidad*.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Sep 2018)

jurbu dijo:


> Ya no sé por donde vais pero me he encontrado con un resumen del de lo sucedido en el último congreso de la European Cardiology Society, que a finalizado en Munich (Más de 31 mil delegados de 156 países)



Pues tenenos un problema. A ver como la 1era ley de la termodinamica explica esto


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues tenenos un problema. A ver como la 1era ley de la termodinamica explica esto



Cuando un nutricionista habla de las leyes de la termodinamica es como si Pedro Sanchez habla de fisica cuantica. Ni uno ni otro tiene ni puta idea de que van ni como funcionan en realidad.


----------



## qbit (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pero hay que ser muy "hijo de puta" para leerse las leyes de la termodinámica y aplicarlas directamente al mundo de la nutrición, como si no pasara nada. Estas leyes se aplican para otras cosas y sin querer negarlas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Me gustaría saber quien fue el primero en pensar en esta ley para intentar explicar el engorde humano.



No lo ha hecho nadie. Nadie está explicando el engordar con las leyes de la Termodinámica. Yo expliqué un hecho a modo de curiosidad: Que uno no puede engordar nunca más masa de la que ingiere, que es una idea muy fácil de entender, y que tú entendistes otra cosa y te hicistes un lío, pasando a negar las leyes de la Termodinámica metiéndote en un berenjenal innecesario. Porque cuando se lee, hay que poner cuidado en entender lo que está escrito, y no deducir cosas que no se han escrito.

Y repito, según lo que uno coma, engordará o no, engordará más o menos, pero nunca más peso de lo que ha ingerido. En realidad, se engorda bastante menos de lo que se ingiere, porque el cuerpo gasta bastantes calorías en sus procesos internos de mover el corazón, los pulmones, etc.

Y me ha quedado claro que hice bien en sacar el asunto porque he visto que había confusión.

En cuanto a mi cuestión sobre el aceite de las latas de pescado, en el hilo del aceite de oliva el experto me ha confirmaddo que seguramente el aceite sea refinado o incluso de orujo, por lo que mejor no comerlo.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 00:55 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Pues tenenos un problema. A ver como la 1era ley de la termodinamica explica esto



Muy fácil. Cuantos más seres vivos hay en el planeta comiéndose unos a otros, más energía total se desperdicia porque la eficiencia de los procesos metabólicos es siempre bastante menor del 100%.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2018)

jurbu dijo:


> Ya no sé por donde vais pero me he encontrado con un resumen del de lo sucedido en el último congreso de la European Cardiology Society, que a finalizado en Munich (Más de 31 mil delegados de 156 países)



¿Tienes el enlace a ese resumen? Gracias.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

qbit dijo:


> No lo ha hecho nadie. Nadie está explicando el engordar con las leyes de la Termodinámica. Yo expliqué un hecho a modo de curiosidad: Que uno no puede engordar nunca más masa de la que ingiere, que es una idea muy fácil de entender, y que tú entendistes otra cosa y te hicistes un lío, pasando a negar las leyes de la Termodinámica metiéndote en un berenjenal innecesario. Porque cuando se lee, hay que poner cuidado en entender lo que está escrito, y no deducir cosas que no se han escrito.
> 
> Y repito, según lo que uno coma, engordará o no, engordará más o menos, pero nunca más peso de lo que ha ingerido. En realidad, se engorda bastante menos de lo que se ingiere, porque el cuerpo gasta bastantes calorías en sus procesos internos de mover el corazón, los pulmones, etc.
> 
> ...




Y vuelta la burra al trigo.

Lo ves? Terminas yéndote a contar calorías y gramos y de ahí no sales. Que sí, que tú lo entiendes todo pero luego te vas a los mantras oficiales de los últimos 50 años. Un poco de aquí, un poco de ahí y así siempre quedas bien y estás a tiempo a rectificar.

Si me meto 1000 gramos de donuts, cocacola o aguacates, sí, son 1000 gramos. Y entendemos que esos 1000 gramos irán a varias funciones orgánicas. PEro deja la báscula en paz y de si no puedo engordar más de esos 1000, pq el engorde implica muchas cosas (no sólo subir de grasa).

Experimento:
Pásate 1 semana:
desayunando 1 donuts
comiendo 1 donuts
cenando 1 donuts

Cuenta calorías y lo que pesan los 3 donuts.
Luego mira lo que pasa a tu cuerpo, en base a peso corporal, ganancia de grasa, inflamaciones varias y luego hablamos de esa CURIOSIDAD que tienes.
1000 gramos de cocacola: 900 calorías
1000 gramos de aguacates: 400 calorías.

Una cosa son los gramos, otra las calorías, otra como procesa el organismo humano dichas cosas... pero nada, aquí solo nos regimos por la ley de la termodinamica que dice que no puedo engordar más gramos de los que me meto. 
Sabes que hace la gente como tú? TE lo explico?
Pues desayuno tortitas de arroz. Y sabes porqué? Po no pesan nada, son como aire. Así ingieren poca masa. Listos, no? Así no engordan, las vacaburras. 3 compañeras de trabajo, tengo así. Y como un aguacate pesa bastante más que una tortita de arroz pues creen que engorda más. Claro, porque pesa más.
Y una de ellas es profe de Física y no lo entiende, tú.

Que sí, que aquí somos todos muy guais y no creemos en el balance calórico, que estamos más de acuerdo con la teoría hormonal, pero luego, a la mínima, sacamos a paseo las calorías, los gramos y el "Ej que si como 1000, no voy a engordar 1200. Ej que lo dice la ley de la termodinámica"


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

Caso 1:
Una persona come normal, hace su deporte y mantiene su peso estable. Y hace un experimento. A partir de ahora sigue con la misma alimentación y deporte pero se inyectará un poco de insulina. Durante 1 mes. Y engorda 6 kilos.

Caso 2:
Mismo caso anterior, pero resulta qque sufre una depresion y se tiene q tomar dos pastillitas al dia. Termina el mes pesando 4 kilos mas.

Caso 3:
Mismo caso anterior. Al hombre le dan la gerencia de la empresa. Mas estrés. Duerme 3 horas menos. El cortisol le sale por las orejas, y con ello la insulina. Se salta comidas, no tiene hambre. Resultado: engorda 3 kilos en un mes.

Y ahora yo me voy al baño a cagar mientras repaso la 1era ley de la termodinamica que dice q no puedo pesar mas de la masa de comida q me meta.


PD Y aun puedo meter más ejemplos.
Caso 4:
Un diabético 1. Que no se medique. Come, come y come, y está en los huesos. Peor que uno de un campo de concentración nazi. No fabrica ni músculo ni grasa. A lo mejor tiene un pírrico 4% de grasa.
Y al cabo de un tiempo, sigue comiendo lo de siempre pero se pincha una dosis de insulina al día. Y come lo mismo.
Resultado: Tiene un 10% de grasa y ha ganado 5 kilos de músculo en apenas unas semanas.


----------



## jurbu (20 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Tienes el enlace a ese resumen? Gracias.



http://www.aif.ru/health/life/syurp...osudam_ne_vreden_a_kisloty_omega-3_bespolezny


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Caso 1:
> Una persona come normal, hace su deporte y mantiene su peso estable. Y hace un experimento. A partir de ahora sigue con la misma alimentación y deporte pero se inyectará un poco de insulina. Durante 1 mes. Y engorda 6 kilos.
> 
> Caso 2:
> ...




Yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo contigo. El problema no es el fondo sino la justificación de lo que dices. Y obviamente no puedes engordar más de la masa que ingieres (incluidos líquidos) y que en el cuerpo no se violan las leyes de la termodinámica.

Creo que estamos dando vueltas sobre la termodinámica cuando es algo completamente nimio en el asunto que se trata y no soluciona nada mencionar dichas leyes...


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo contigo. El problema no es el fondo sino la justificación de lo que dices. Y obviamente no puedes engordar más de la masa que ingieres (incluidos líquidos) y que en el cuerpo no se violan las leyes de la termodinámica.
> 
> Creo que estamos dando vueltas sobre la termodinámica cuando es algo completamente nimio en el asunto que se trata y no soluciona nada mencionar dichas leyes...



De acuerdo en lo que te he marcado en rojo.
Pero no estoy de acuerdo en el primer parágrafo.

Dices que mencionar dichas leyes no soluciona nada pero luego dices que no se puede engordar más de la masa que ingieres y que en el cuerpo no se violan dichas leyes. No sé Rick...


Sí que se violan sí. 
De todos los tipos de crecimiento de los tejidos en un ser vivo, sólo en un caso, se propone que es controlable a través de la gestión de la ingesta energetica.
Y se argumenta que deriva de leyes inviolables y universales de la física.
Y el 99,9% de la comunidad científica ha dado por bueno este planteamiento.



Uñas
Dientes
Cabello
Tumores
tamaño de un bebé

Todos estos tejidos crecen en base a qué??? En base a un balance calórico? Mi niño crece igualmente, coma un poco más o menos. Los cabellos no crecen más por comer más cantidad. Un tumor no desaparece si hago ayunos. 
Qué dice la primera ley de la Termodinámica sobre un tumor? Es capaz de explicar su crecimiento? No, verdad?
Y que explica dicha ley, sobre el hecho de que mi niño haya crecido 10 cms en 1 mes? 

Entonces, porqué el crecimiento de mi tejido adiposo (grasa), se explica a través del balance calórico cosa que nos hace caer en la tramposa ley de la termodinámica?


Sois contradictorios:
Primero decís que dicha ley no debería utilizarse en el organismo humano puesto que no explica nada y luego decís que dicha ley sí se cumple en nosotros. Que no se puede engordar más que de la masa que se ingiera.

El crecimiento: bien sea de grasa, muscular o de lo que sea, no se explica desde el punto de vista de calorias.
NUNCA se ha explicado en base a eso (crecimiento bebé, tumor, uñas, cabellos...).
Pero oye, que a la industria le ha venido muy bien explicar el engorde humano en base a contar calorías. Y la termodinámica les ha venido como anillo al dedo para que la gente que no acostumbra a usar mucho el cerebro se lo crea.


Coño, qué se pinchan los culturistas que quieren crecer? Calorías???????????????? No coño no. [/SIZE]Se pinchan HOR-MO-NAS.



A mis alumnos les digo:
Yo: qué tengo que hacer para ganar grasa?
ALumnos: comer más.

Yo: Qué tengo que hacer para ganar musculo?
Alumnos: comer más.

Lo cuente como lo cuente, al final del camino se ve la trampa del balance calórico.


----------



## kikepm (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Primero decís que dicha ley no debería utilizarse en el organismo humano puesto que no explica nada y luego decís que dicha ley sí se cumple en nosotros. Que no se puede engordar más que de la masa que se ingiera.



Creo que no os estais entendiendo.

Yo diría que es irrelevante el primer principio en lo que respecta a engordar, al igual que las leyes de la fluidomecánica no lo son.

Y sin embargo, estas últimas también se cumplen en un cuerpo humano.

PEro nadie las cita para explicar ningún aspecto de la nutrición.


Creo que Rauxa solo quiere expresar esto.


Yo de vosotros daría por zanjado el tema.


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> De acuerdo en lo que te he marcado en rojo.
> Pero no estoy de acuerdo en el primer parágrafo.
> 
> Dices que mencionar dichas leyes no soluciona nada pero luego dices que no se puede engordar más de la masa que ingieres y que en el cuerpo no se violan dichas leyes. No sé Rick...
> ...






Creo que te estás liando muchísimo. Aquí nadie afirma la desfasada teoría del balance calórico. De hecho ninguno te estamos diciendo que haya una relación directa y proporcional entre aumento de grasa e ingesta de calorías. Nadie lo hace porque está clarísimo que el cuerpo es un sistema complejo y no es lo mismo comer 1 kg de azúcar que 1kg de carne. Aunque fueran las mismas calorías, el efecto en el cuerpo es diferente. En eso estamos todos de acuerdo.

Pero joder, no puedes decir que se puede engordar más masa de la que una persona ingiere. Eso es imposible. Aunque no comas nada, el tumor crece, pero no crece mágicamente, sino que lo hará con los nutrientes de dentro del cuerpo (imagino que le irá muy bien la glucosa), igual que las uñas.

Te estás enfocando mucho en las calorías y ninguno te está diciendo que estés en un error en eso, sino que no tiene sentido decir que en el cuerpo no se cumple una ley de la termodinámica o que se puede engordar más de lo que se come. No, no se puede engordar 2 kg si ingieres 1 kg (sin tener en cuenta lo que comes en días pasados, claro). La energía no se puede crear de la nada.

Por cierto, si tu hijo está malnutrido te aseguro que no va a crecer tanto.

PD. Y no, en el cuerpo no se violan las leyes de la termodinámica. No sé por qué afirmas esas cosas, pero no tiene ningún sentido hacerlo cuando estamos hablando de nutrición


----------



## fmc (20 Sep 2018)

joer, que tío más cabezón! 

La leyes de la termodinámica no sirven para explicar por qué engordas, creces músculo o se cae el pelo, pero se cumplen. Lo que no se cumple es la estupidez simplista de "calorias in - calorias out", que no es una ley, ni es ná.

La ley de conservación de masa no explica por qué engordas, aunque se cumple (de ahí que no puedas aumentar más peso del que ingieres, que no es más que una curiosidad que se ha comentado).

La ley de la gravedad se cumple, aunque no explique si engordas o adelgazas.

etc...


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Creo que te estás liando muchísimo. Aquí nadie afirma la desfasada teoría del balance calórico. De hecho ninguno te estamos diciendo que haya una relación directa y proporcional entre aumento de grasa e ingesta de calorías. Nadie lo hace porque está clarísimo que el cuerpo es un sistema complejo y no es lo mismo comer 1 kg de azúcar que 1kg de carne. Aunque fueran las mismas calorías, el efecto en el cuerpo es diferente. En eso estamos todos de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero joder, no puedes decir que se puede engordar más masa de la que una persona ingiere. Eso es imposible. Aunque no comas nada, el tumor crece, pero no crece mágicamente, sino que lo hará con los nutrientes de dentro del cuerpo (imagino que le irá muy bien la glucosa), igual que las uñas.
> 
> ...



Me puedes explicar bien eso que te he marcado en rojo?

Te vuelvo a repetir un ejemplo:

Una persona come lo que come de forma habitual y hace su ejercicio semanal. Y se va manteniendo en su peso.

Y hace un experimento (el mismo que nos proponían en la facultad cuando nos explicaban estas historias).

Le vamos a decir que esa persona se mantenga exactamente con los mismos hábitos y nosotros, durante 1 mes, le vamos a pinchar una dosis de insulina diaria.
Resultado: ha ganado 5 kilos de grasa. 

Como explicas tú ese incremento de 5 kgs? Una mierda dosis te hace engordar 5 kgs y más. 
Una puta pastilla de mierda, te dispara la cortisona y te hinchas como un berraco aunque comas la mitad de la mitad.

Dices que un tumor no crece mágicamente. Bonita forma para decir que no tienes ni pajolera idea de porqué crece. Tampoco crecen mágicamente las uñas o los dientes.

Tejidos orgánicos; porqué crecen???? Porqué se reducen algunos? 

Me decís que estáis de acuerdo conmigo con el tema calórico, pero luego berreais que la 1era ley de la termodinamica se cumple en el ser humano, cuando estoy demostrando por activa y por pasiva, que NO SE CUMPLE.

Que hay que hacer para ganar grasa?: ingresar más de lo que se gasta
Que hay que hacer para muscular? ingresar más de lo que se gasta

Esta falacia no se la cren ni los culturistas (normalmente gente analfabeta). Y lo saben tan bien que cuando se pinchan, no se pinchan calorías, sino que se pinchan hormonas, para provocar así un crecimiento muscular que no se consigue metiendo calorías.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 17:47 ----------




fmc dijo:


> joer, que tío más cabezón!
> 
> La leyes de la termodinámica no sirven para explicar por qué engordas, creces músculo o se cae el pelo, pero se cumplen. Lo que no se cumple es la estupidez simplista de "calorias in - calorias out", que no es una ley, ni es ná.
> 
> ...



Que si se puede neng ::

Que llevo explicándolo durante las últimas 48 horas. 

Explica pq comiendo lo mismo que comes habitualmente y con una pequeña dosis de insulina, puedes subir al menos 5 kgs de grasa.


Fíjate en la trampa en la que caes (tú y los demás).
Dices:
"LA ley de la conservación de masa no explica porqué engordas" (ahí estamos de acuerdo), "aunque se cumple" (dónde? En una máquina de gas? En un globo aerostático? en un ser vivo? En un ser muerto?)
Peeeeeeeeero, acto seguido dices:
"De ahí que no puedas aumentar más peso del que ingieres." (y aquí es donde resbaláis soberanamente),

Sí se puede.
Hay estudios que indican el tema del chute de insulina que te engorda como un berraco.
Y si tienes un problema serio de salud y te recetan una mierda pastillica de cortisona yo he visto casos de engordar 20 kgs.
O sea, que comiendo poca masa, se puede engordar mucha masa.


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me puedes explicar bien eso que te he marcado en rojo?
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir un ejemplo:
> 
> ...




A ver, la insulina que se pinche esa persona convertirá la glucosa que haya en grasa. No engorda la insulina. Engorda la glucosa transformada en grasa por esa insulina. Pero para que esa persona engorde tiene que tener glucosa. Ha habido una transformación. La insulina no crea grasa de la nada, joder.

Por eso en tu ejemplo de los diabéticos, los diabéticos que no se pinchan insulina están esqueléticos. Porque orinan la glucosa. Ésta se va. No se transforma en grasa ni ésta ayuda a los procesos de glucólisis.

No soy médico ni biólogo pero un tumor crecerá y se alimentará con lo que se alimentan todas las células: con glucosa. En este hilo se han explicado todas las maneras que tiene el cuerpo de generarla, incluso sin comer un gramo de ella. El tumor no crece mágicamente. No crea materia de la nada, joder.

No has demostrado en ningún momento que se incumpla ninguna ley de la termodinámica. Ya te estamos diciendo que no se incumple. Ni la de la gravedad, ni la de la ley de la conservación de la energía.

Qué cabezonería, Dios mío.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

Aquí simplemente debatimos lo que me dices tú:
- Que si como mucha masa, puedo engordar esa masa. Y yo te defiendo que no.
Punto.

Es evidente que el tumor crece por algo y remite por algo. Pero ese algo no tiene nada que ver con si como mucho o como poco. Ni para el tumor, ni para las uñas ni para el pelo ni para el tejido adiposo.

Decís que las calorías no importan pero luego dices que a tanto ingiera, tanto gano.

Contradicciones por doquier.



Y con tu razonamiento de la insulina ya me estás reconociendo mi hipótesi.
No era tan difícil hombre


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí simplemente debatimos lo que me dices tú:
> - Que si como mucha masa, puedo engordar esa masa. Y yo te defiendo que no.
> Punto.
> 
> ...




Nadie ha dicho eso. Estás tergiversando todo lo que decimos. Te inventas el sentido de lo que lees. Te juro que estoy flipando.

Nunca he dicho que "a tanto ingieras tanto ganas" de hecho te he dicho que afirmo que no es así. Digo que no puedes ganar más masa de la que hayas ingerido. Es imposible. No se puede, joder. La grasa que ganas, la estás transformando. La grasa no se crea de la nada, joder.

Y sí, si comes poco y con una calidad nutricional mala, eso va a afectar al pelo, a las uñas y al tejido adiposo.

Creo que es mejor que lo dejemos. Te decimos una cosa y te crees que te estamos diciendo otra e incluso te pones a negar leyes físicas elementales. Increíble.

Hacía mucho tiempo que no veía tal terquedad y tergiversación.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 18:30 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> "De ahí que no puedas aumentar más peso del que ingieres." (y aquí es donde resbaláis soberanamente),
> 
> Sí se puede.
> Hay estudios que indican el tema del chute de insulina que te engorda como un berraco.
> ...



En los casos de cortisona que dices, ese aumento de peso se debe a retención de líquidos. Esos líquidos, obviamente, los has ingerido previamente. No han salido de la nada. LO HAS INGERIDO. Deja de decir afirmaciones que atentan contra la razón.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

Dices textualmente:
-no puedes ganar mas masa de la q has ingerido. Es imposible.

Si? No tergiverso, eso lo dices tu.

Hagamos una votacion:

Quien esta a favor de tal afirmación?


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Dices textualmente:
> -no puedes ganar mas masa de la q has ingerido. Es imposible.
> 
> Si? No tergiverso, eso lo dices tu.
> ...



Es imposible ganar más masa de la que ingieres. La retención de líquidos de tu ejemplo viene de una masa de líquidos que has ingerido previamente. No aparece de la nada. Si ingieres 2 litros de agua, estás ingierendo una masa de 2kg. Las células de tu tumor necesitan energía para crecer (en forma de glucosa que ingieres o obtienes por transformación-de algo ya ingerido)....

Si con esto vas a entrar en razón, estoy de acuerdo con que se vote. De momento nadie te ha dado la razón y unos cuantos comentarios te la quitan.


----------



## Dreke (20 Sep 2018)

Creo que estamos discutiendo algo inútil por algún tipo de malentendido.

Lo que está claro es que no puedes engordar más de lo que ingieres, porque no vas a crear músculo o grasa de la nada.

1)Pésate justo antes de comer
2)Echa a cara o cruz si te comes un kilo de donuts o un kilo de lechuga
3)Pésate justo después de haberlo comido, sin expulsar orina ni heces.

Obviamente, el resultado de este ejercicio es que pesarás un kilo más.

¿Por que entonces engorda más un kilo de donuts que un kilo de lechuga?
Por que el kilo de donuts te hace acumular grasa de materiales que ibas a expulsar o te retendrá en forma de grasa otros materiales que tomes después.

Yo veo el tema muy claro, es inútil pensar que algo que pesa poco NO te va a engordar, pero la materia que engordas te la tienen que comer antes o después.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

Y por qué de todos los tejidos corporales, solo ponéis como ejemplo el tejido adiposo?

Y los crecimientos de los demás tejidos corporales, los explicáis de esta misma forma?

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 19:56 ----------

Aquí van enlazados 3 posts sobre la 1era Ley de la termodinamica muy explicativos.
Aunque habla mucho de las calorías (y eso es algo, que por lo que se ve, todos estamos de acuerda), tb aborda lo que intento explicar yo.

¿Qué dice la Primera Ley de la Termodinámica? (I) | No vuelvo a engordar


----------



## ketdroid (20 Sep 2018)

La ley de la termodinámica no se rompe, el problema es pensar que somos sistemas cerrados que solo nos comunicamos con el exterior por la boca y el orto.

Yo he hecho ayunos secos y en algún caso que me he pesado he llegado a subir de peso a las horas. Como puede ser esto si no ingerí nada?

Porque respiro, tomo agua del vapor del aire y hay un contaste intercambio de agua, gases, sustancias volátiles y calor. Al igual en la piel, también absorbe el ambiente en menor grado.

El mismo oxigeno que tomamos reacciona con sustancias del cuerpo, generando otras más pesadas, no únicamente CO2. Y una simple explicación a un leve aumento de peso podría ser la generación de radicales libres por la inflamación del cuerpo.

Pd: Como curiosidad los intestinos y los pulmones son prolongaciones evolutivas de la piel.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

ketdroid dijo:


> La ley de la termodinámica no se rompe, el problema es pensar que somos sistemas cerrados que solo nos comunicamos con el exterior por la boca y el orto.
> 
> Yo he hecho ayunos secos y en algún caso que me he pesado he llegado a subir de peso a las horas. Como puede ser esto si no ingerí nada?
> 
> ...



El problema es esta frase que han dicho:
- "No se puede engordar más de lo se come." 
Afirmar eso significa estar de acuerdo con la teoría CICO, de la que reniegan.
O una cosa u otra. :no:



PD Estáis definiendo el crecimiento orgánico como algo energético, cuando es algo fisiológico. Es un error de base y bastante común. Ningún crecimiento es un problema energético.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Sep 2018)

el oxigeno del aire, al reaccionar con sustancias del cuerpo, producirá CO2 y moléculas mas pesadas, pero el peso molecular de todo lo producido, incluido lo exhalado, no varia.

masa, o peso de O2 + sustancias del cuerpo = CO2 + otros


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es esta frase que han dicho:
> - "No se puede engordar más de lo se come."
> Afirmar eso significa estar de acuerdo con la teoría CICO, de la que reniegan.
> O una cosa u otra. :no:
> ...



Ya vuelves a tergiversar y engañar. Decir que "no se puede engordar más de lo que se come" no es "estar de acuerdo con la teoría CICO".

La teoría CICO habla de CALORÍAS y nosotros afirmamos que "no se puede aumentar más masa de la que ingieres". Masa no equivale a calorías. Como ya te he dicho 1 litro de agua es 1 kg de masa.

Te agradecería que si vas a criticar no tergiverses ni montes falacias de hombre de paja. Aquí nadie ha dicho estar de acuerdo con la CICO.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 20:37 ----------




ketdroid dijo:


> La ley de la termodinámica no se rompe, el problema es pensar que somos sistemas cerrados que solo nos comunicamos con el exterior por la boca y el orto.
> 
> Yo he hecho ayunos secos y en algún caso que me he pesado he llegado a subir de peso a las horas. Como puede ser esto si no ingerí nada?
> 
> ...



En este caso doy por hecho de que estás hablando de miligramos, que es posiblemente el peso de ese intercambio de vapor de aire entre la exhalación y la inhalación, ¿no?


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Ya vuelves a tergiversar y engañar. Decir que "no se puede engordar más de lo que se come" no es "estar de acuerdo con la teoría CICO".
> 
> La teoría CICO habla de CALORÍAS y nosotros afirmamos que "no se puede aumentar más masa de la que ingieres". Masa no equivale a calorías. Como ya te he dicho 1 litro de agua es 1 kg de masa.
> 
> Te agradecería que si vas a criticar no tergiverses ni montes falacias de hombre de paja. Aquí nadie ha dicho estar de acuerdo con la CICO.



Aquí no se tergiversa nada.

Tu has dicho en muchos posts:
- "No se puede aumentar más masa de la que ingieres". Eso es exactamente lo que dice la CICO. EXACTAMENTE. 
Y eso no es interpretación. Otra cosa es que te arrepientas de la frase y la quieras matizar. Y no me hagais el juego calorías/gramos, pq en definitiva vais a parar al mismo lugar. En definitiva estamos hablando de energía bien sea en forma de calorías o de su equivalente en gramos.

El crecimiento de los tejidos corporales es algo fisiológico, no energético (de la masa que entra por la que sale).
Un tumor no crece por una cuestión energética (energía que entra por la boca o que nos da el sol, por ejemplo). 
Un tumor crece por una cuestión fisiológica, que por una parte viene derivada por la calidad y cantidad de lo que le damos, de la actividad física, de nuestros hábitos de vida, de nuestra genética... amén de otras variables que ni se conocen.


----------



## ketdroid (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> El problema es esta frase que han dicho:
> - "No se puede engordar más de lo se come."
> Afirmar eso significa estar de acuerdo con la teoría CICO, de la que reniegan.
> O una cosa u otra. :no:
> ...



Claro que es un tema energético tanto como fisiológico. Pero volvemos a lo mismo de antes, interactuamos con el calor, reacciones químicas, osmosis, salinidad, radiactividad, gravedad, prácticamente todo el espectro electromagnético, sonidos, presión... Con lo que la energía proveniente de lo ingerido no es la causa última del crecimiento. De hecho es algo tan sumamente complejo que hemos desarrollado la fisiología para saber como actuar ante los diferentes estímulos.

Parece una tontería pero la misma energía proveniente de la luz infrarroja estimula fuertemente la actividad celular.



Incorrezto dijo:


> el oxigeno del aire, al reaccionar con sustancias del cuerpo, producirá CO2 y moléculas mas pesadas, pero el peso molecular de todo lo producido, incluido lo exhalado, no varia.
> 
> masa, o peso de O2 + sustancias del cuerpo = CO2 + otros



Si inhalas mas de lo que exhalas estas añadiendo peso molecular.


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí no se tergiversa nada.
> 
> Tu has dicho en muchos posts:
> - "No se puede aumentar más masa de la que ingieres". Eso es exactamente lo que dice la CICO. EXACTAMENTE.
> ...



Te lo pondré por puntos 

1. La teoría CICO dice que si comes más CALORÍAS de las que gastas, engordas

2. Nosotros decimos que no se puede engordar más MASA de la que ingieres

3. MASA no equivale a CALORÍA. Te lo vuelvo a repetir: 1litro de agua es un kilogramo de masa y NO TIENE CALORÍAS.

4. Decir que no se puede engordar más masa de la que ingieres no implica decir que si ingieres más masa engordas más. Esto último nadie lo ha dicho

5. Un tumor se puede causar por infinidad de variables y no es más que un crecimiento desmesurado y sin control de células. Pero si un tumor (que es una pelota de células) no tiene energía suficiente (glucosa) muere. Obviamente esto es casi imposible porque lo último que quiere el cuerpo es una muerte celular y hará todo lo posible para mantener la supervivencia enrgética de las células. Que me digas que un crecimiento celular no requiere de energía ya es el despiporre. 


Te lo dije al principio. Te estabas haciendo un lío. Y no me has hecho caso porque no lees, sino que entiendes lo que quieres entender. Y te lo repito: estamos TODOS hablando de masa y tu te crees que cuando hablamos de masa hablamos de calorías.

PD. Lo siento al resto de usuarios por haber dado coba a una discusión estéril y absurda.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

ketdroid dijo:


> Claro que es un tema energético tanto como fisiológico. Pero volvemos a lo mismo de antes, interactuamos con el calor, reacciones químicas, prácticamente todo el espectro electromagnético, sonidos, presión... Con lo que la energía proveniente de lo ingerido no es la causa última del crecimiento. De hecho es algo tan sumamente complejo que hemos desarrollado la fisiología para saber como actuar ante los diferentes estímulos.
> 
> Parece una tontería pero la misma energía proveniente de la luz infrarroja estimula fuertemente la actividad celular.
> 
> ...



Cierto. 
Por eso, puede pasar que a causa de ello, tu cuerpo gane o pierda masa, independientemente de lo que se ingiera.

La frase que decís vosotros:
- "No se puede ganar más masa de lo que se ingiera". El 99% de los mortales, lo entenderá que adelgazará si come menos.
Entiendo que es matizable y con algo de esfuerzo entiendo lo que queréis decir, pero reconoceréis, que dicha frase, tal cual, lo que se entiende es:
Si como mucho engordo
Si como poco adelgazo.


----------



## tjaereborg (20 Sep 2018)

Os comento que tal y como suponía, en dos días perdí esos dos kilos pero además perdí otro de propina. Peso habitual, 83. Peso tras enchilada, 85. Peso dos días después, 82. No me pesé el día siguiente porque me olvidé y salí de casa sin pesarme. La báscula yo creo que está bien porque me he pesado recientemente en el médico y era el mismo peso. Además, me peso cada día al levantarme hace años y es estable.

Debe estar relacionado con el agua y que ese día bebí más de lo que recuerdo.


----------



## DonCrisis (20 Sep 2018)

tjaereborg dijo:


> Os comento que tal y como suponía, en dos días perdí esos dos kilos pero además perdí otro de propina. Peso habitual, 83. Peso tras enchilada, 85. Peso dos días después, 82. No me pesé el día siguiente porque me olvidé y salí de casa sin pesarme. La báscula yo creo que está bien porque me he pesado recientemente en el médico y era el mismo peso. Además, me peso cada día al levantarme hace años y es estable.
> 
> Debe estar relacionado con el agua y que ese día bebí más de lo que recuerdo.



Yo después de una dieta baja en farináceos y azúcar, al tomar más de lo debido, también he experimentado bastante sed y menos ganas de orinar a lo largo del día. Eso se corresponde perfectamente con lo que dicen los foreros de la necesidad del cuerpo de agua para lidiar con esos hidratos y la consiguiente retención (y aumento de peso)


----------



## MaxT (20 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cierto.
> Por eso, puede pasar que a causa de ello, tu cuerpo gane o pierda masa, independientemente de lo que se ingiera.
> 
> La frase que decís vosotros:
> ...



Pero a ver, alma de dios, cómo eres tan cerrado de mollera, que no entiendes algo que cualquier niño mínimamente formado entiende: NO SE PUEDE AUMENTAR MÁS MASA DE LA QUE SE INGIERE. Si comes un donuts que pesa 500 gramos y no comes ni bebes nada más, no vas a aumenta de peso más de 500 gramos. LA MASA NO SE CREA DE LA NADA (*).

EL CUERPO NO PUEDE GENERAR MASA DE LA NADA.

NO SE PUEDE GENERAR MÁS MASA DE LA QUE ESTÁ DENTRO DEL CUERPO, por muchas reacciones químicas y procesos metabólicos que haya. 

Aquí nadie discute la primera ley de la termodinámica, ni el balance energético, sino algo tan sencillo como el principio de conservación de la materia, que de nuevo cualquier niño entiende.

También dices que comer un donuts aumenta la inflamación del cuerpo, lo cual es cierto. Pero un aumento de inflamación (volumen) no hace que peses más, sino menos. Te pongo de deberes averiguar por qué. Sino pregúntale a tus alumnos, que seguro que hay algunos que lo saben.

(*) Para ser un poco pedante, esto no es del todo cierto, se pueden crear por ejemplo en el vacío pares electrón-positrón que se vuelven a recombinar. Y si se separan, por ejemplo en la frontera de un agujero negro (radiación de Hawking), se puede crear efectivamente masa de la nada. Pero no me parece a mí que el uso de agujeros negros y pares electrón-positrón formen parte de los procesos metabólicos del cuerpo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Sep 2018)

tjaereborg dijo:


> Os comento que tal y como suponía, en dos días perdí esos dos kilos pero además perdí otro de propina. Peso habitual, 83. Peso tras enchilada, 85. Peso dos días después, 82. No me pesé el día siguiente porque me olvidé y salí de casa sin pesarme. La báscula yo creo que está bien porque me he pesado recientemente en el médico y era el mismo peso. Además, me peso cada día al levantarme hace años y es estable.
> 
> Debe estar relacionado con el agua y que ese día bebí más de lo que recuerdo.



Qué cosas. Cuando entraste en este hilo sólo era para insultar y reírte de la gente, en concreto de mí, por los planteamientos que aquí se sostenían.

Ayyyy qué cosas pasan.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Te lo pondré por puntos
> 
> 1. La teoría CICO dice que si comes más CALORÍAS de las que gastas, engordas
> 
> ...



O sea, explicame que soy un lerdo:
25 gramos de azucar (no digo calorias), van a impedir que ganes mas de 25 gramos de peso?
“Es imposible ganar mas masa de la que ingieres”, segun tu.

Asi que si ingiero 25gramos de azucar, no puedo engordar mas de 25 gramos, no?

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 23:37 ----------




MaxT dijo:


> Pero a ver, alma de dios, cómo eres tan cerrado de mollera, que no entiendes algo que cualquier niño mínimamente formado entiende: NO SE PUEDE AUMENTAR MÁS MASA DE LA QUE SE INGIERE. Si comes un donuts que pesa 500 gramos y no comes ni bebes nada más, no vas a aumenta de peso más de 500 gramos. LA MASA NO SE CREA DE LA NADA (*).
> 
> EL CUERPO NO PUEDE GENERAR MASA DE LA NADA.
> 
> ...



Que bonito nos está quedando el hilo de las harinas. Todo lleno de ejpertos en ciencias exactas.

Dices:
"NO SE PUEDE GENERAR MÁS MASA DE LA QUE ESTÁ DENTRO DEL CUERPO, por muchas reacciones químicas y procesos metabólicos que haya."

O sea, estás reconociendo que no tienes ni pajolera idea de las reacciones químicas y de los procesos metabólicos.

Si me meto 100 gramos de harina, son 100 gramos que se quedan en el cuerpo.

Si me meto 3 litros de agua, pesaré 3 kilos más (entiendo que es justo después de beber, pq luego sudaré, mearé...).

Y si cada día me meto 50 grs de azúcar no tengo pq preocuparme, pq son poquitos gramos y por tanto no engordaré.

Claro, como da igual las reacciones químicas y los procesos metabólicos... 
Al comer tan poca masa, yo no voy a aumentar la mía. 

O sea (es que soy muy lerdo).

Si me meto de golpe 50 gramos de azúcar 
y
otro día me meto 200 gramos de un aguacate

Automáticamente pesaré más si me como el aguacate, no?

Aha.... Sí, suena plausible.

Ahora estudia un poco, lee mucho, (antes enlacé 3 artículos muy explicativos sobre esto, que nadie lee, porqué claro, aquí se ha nacido sabiendo),
y aprende a ver qué coño pasa en un organismo humano, cuando se come un alimento.
La vía que coge el alimento cuando le doy por ejemplo una grasa pura como el aguacate y lo que ocurre 1 segundo después de comer un sobre de azúcar o una rebanada de pan.

Y dejar ya las putas calculadores de: si me meto 1 litro de agua, pesaré 1 kg más y si me meto 100 gramos de pan, pesaré 100 gramos más.
Porqué eso la gente se lo coge al pie de la letra y cuando busca adelgazar, lo que hace es comer menos.


PD
Tu dices que un donut inflama (ok), y que luego subes volumen, pero pesas menos. 

Pareces un troll algo instruido, pero un troll en definitiva.


----------



## tjaereborg (20 Sep 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué cosas. Cuando entraste en este hilo sólo era para insultar y reírte de la gente, en concreto de mí, por los planteamientos que aquí se sostenían.
> 
> Ayyyy qué cosas pasan.



Que cojones. Yo he conocido esto mucho antes de que tú abriérais el primer hilo Hace 25 años yo ya hacía dieta sin hidratos, pero no se llamaba paleo ni keto o no era algo conocido así. Y nunca lo he hecho por adelgazar porque yo no engordo ni aunque me alimente de galletas, helado y chocolate. Si engordo un poco lo pierdo rápido porque estoy atento. De las dietas me canso y voy variando. De todas formas el pique fue con los funcivagos rojos y separatas de mierda, no sé si es tu caso, no te recuerdo. Y porque los estudios que ponéis son la megamierda ridícula y sois todos hipocondríacos y os inventáis mil mierdas.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> O sea, explicame que soy un lerdo:
> 25 gramos de azucar (no digo calorias), van a impedir que ganes mas de 25 gramos de peso?
> “Es imposible ganar mas masa de la que ingieres”, segun tu.
> 
> Asi que si ingiero 25gramos de azucar, no puedo engordar mas de 25 gramos, no?





Exacto. Si ingieres 25 gramos de azúcar, no engordarás más de 25 gramos por la ingesta de ese azúcar. Otra cosa puede ser la retención de líquidos asociada, pero para eso deberías beber esa masa en líquidos, lo cuál veo que no enuncias en tu ejemplito.

Por cierto, he borrado de tu comentario citado la otra parte dónde respondes al otro usuario porque me ha dado vergüenza como tergiversas todo lo que ha dicho


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Exacto. Si ingieres 25 gramos de azúcar, no engordarás más de 25 gramos por la ingesta de ese azúcar. Otra cosa puede ser la retención de líquidos asociada, pero para eso deberías beber esa masa en líquidos, lo cuál veo que no enuncias en tu ejemplito.
> 
> Por cierto, he borrado de tu comentario citado la otra parte dónde respondes al otro usuario porque me ha dado vergüenza como tergiversas todo lo que ha dicho



Cuando os quedáis sin argumentos os vais a lo de "como tergiversas...".

No sé como podéis ser tan cerrados.

Si como 25 gramos de azúcar, no puedo pesar más de ese plus.
Si bebe 25 ml de agua no puedo pesar más de ese plus

Como si el azúcar y el agua, reaccionaran igual dentro del cuerpo justo en el momento de entrar y como si esto fuera un sistema cerrado, calculadora en mano, mirando lo que sudo, lo que bebo, para comprobar si realmente después de 25 gramos de azúcar no me provocan subir 30 gramos de peso...

Una pastilla pequeña, me puede generar un problema grande y que por culpa de ese problema engorde y me hinche. Resulta que la pastilla solo pesa 10 gramos, pero la reacción que ha provocado en mi, ha hecho que engordara 500 gramos.

Me he comido una rebanada de pan: 100 gramos en total. EL intestino delgado se me ha hinchado, resulta que por culpa de ese chute de harina, me salen granitos a la cara, me sale un eccema, y se me hincha la barriga casi automáticamente. Me peso 3 horas después de comer ese pan, y peso 300 gramos más. 

No sé quien ni como coño ha salido el tema de la termodinamica, para explicar la curiosidad de que tanto me meto, tanto peso. Como si ello fuera cierto y como si ello explicara algo significativo.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

yo ya no se si estás troleando, cuesta creer tanta tozudez.



> Una pastilla pequeña, me puede generar un problema grande y que por culpa de ese problema engorde y me hinche. Resulta que la pastilla solo pesa 10 gramos, pero la reacción que ha provocado en mi, ha hecho que engordara 500 gramos.



solo si has comido y bebido, o aspirado, al menos 490gr más.
Dicho como lo dices, explicanos de donde salen esos gramos que no estaban.



> Me he comido una rebanada de pan: 100 gramos en total. EL intestino delgado se me ha hinchado, resulta que por culpa de ese chute de harina, me salen granitos a la cara, me sale un eccema, y se me hincha la barriga casi automáticamente. Me peso 3 horas después de comer ese pan, y peso 300 gramos más.



lo mismo te digo. tienes que haber bebido o aspirado esos 200gr.



> No sé quien ni como coño ha salido el tema de la termodinamica, para explicar la curiosidad de que tanto me meto, tanto peso. Como si ello fuera cierto y como si ello explicara algo significativo.



pues juraría que fuiste tu, nadie más habla de la termodinámica.

lo de aspirado lo digo un poco troleando también, el aire que tengamos dentro no pesa si está a la misma presión que el exterior.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo.
> 
> Lo ves? Terminas yéndote a contar calorías y gramos y de ahí no sales. Que sí, que tú lo entiendes todo pero luego te vas a los mantras oficiales de los últimos 50 años. Un poco de aquí, un poco de ahí y así siempre quedas bien y estás a tiempo a rectificar.



No. Estás cometiendo un error lógico, o piensas que la gente a la que le cuentes eso lo cometerá (y es posible que tengas razón).

El hecho de que *no puedas ganar más masa que la que ingieres* lo único que hace es *acotar superiormente esa ganancia de masa*. De la PÉRDIDA DE MASA, o de concretamente CUANTA MASA Y DE QUÉ TIPO ganas o dejas de ganar, esa afirmación no dice ni mu.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo ya no se si estás troleando, cuesta creer tanta tozudez.
> 
> 
> solo si has comido y bebido, o aspirado, al menos 490gr más.
> ...



Realmente crees que solo la bascula marcara lo que crees q marcara por lo que has comido, bebido o aspirado?????
Se puede ser mas zopenco?

Te crees que esto son ciencias exactas, donde restas y sumas y ya esta?

La bioquimica nos la pasamos por el forro, no?

Tanto os cuesta tener aparcada la cuestion energetica y entender que la fisiologia es ahi mas que importante?????


Lerdos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Realmente crees que solo la bascula marcara lo que crees q marcara por lo que has comido, bebido o aspirado?????
> Se puede ser mas zopenco?
> 
> Te crees que esto son ciencias exactas, donde restas y sumas y ya esta?
> ...



Y dale la burra al trigo.

De verdad, Rauxa, apéate del burro, que te estás obcecando.

No es importante, porque es una afirmación totalmente obvia e inservible, del tipo "no puedes comerte más manzanas de las que tienes", o "no puedes subir más peldaños de los que tiene la escalera", o "no puedes caminar 100 metros en línea recta sobre un muelle de 50 metros (al menos, no sin caerte)".

La masa no se crea ni se destruye, salvo cumpliendo aquello del E=M·C^2, cosa que hasta donde sé no es un proceso metabólico común (por suerte, ya que la aniquilación de un solo gramo de materia produce 20.000 millones de Kcal, y eso sí que nos iba a engordar...o más bien aniquilar)

CUALQUIER aumento de masa en el sistema es NECESARIAMENTE *igual o menor* a la suma de masa que ENTRA en él.

En todos los casos que has puesto, el de la insulina, el el del estrés, el de los corticoides, etc. En TODOS, el sujeto que gana peso esta metiéndose en el cuerpo una cantidad de agua y comida que PESA MÁS que lo que el gana.

Y eso es cierto al principio, cuando gana cero (o incluso pierde) y es cierto al final, cuando por motivos hormonales empieza a engordar. Come lo mismo, sí, pero eso que come (y bebe, e inspira, etc) PESA MÁS QUE LO QUE ÉL ENGORDA, siempre, sin excepción.

Porque los procesos bioquímicos y metabólicos pueden cambiar la naturaleza de la materia que compone el cuerpo, pueden transformar la comida en hueso, en uñas, en grasa, en músculo, en gas, en inflamación y en lo que usted quiera, pero *en todos esos procesos la masa se conserva*.

De lo que pasa por debajo de ese máximo infranqueable *aquí nadie está diciendo nada*. Pero que si entran dos kilos NO PUEDES pesar más de dos kilos más, es que es de Perogrullo , y ni siquiera entiendo que se pueda discutir tal obviedad.


----------



## merkawoman (21 Sep 2018)

Madre del amor hermoso....
Menos Fung y mas Zemansky8:


----------



## otelo (21 Sep 2018)

Buenas a todos.

Llevo con dieta cetogénica unos meses (entro y salgo de cetosis 2-3 veces al mes), pues resulta que en la última analítica de sangre, se me ha disparado el LDH (lactato deshidrogenasa, no confundir con el colesterol HDL). Me ha salido 738u/l, muy por encima del límite de 420 que da el laboratorio.

¿A alguien le ha pasado? ¿Está relacionado?

No tengo cita con mi médico hasta la semana que viene y estoy preocupado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Sep 2018)

Yo vario mucho el desayuno...un dia como huevos con atun o aguacate, ayer p. eje. pollo al horno con boniato que sobro de la cena, y otros dias gachas de avena con cacao amargo, pipas calabaza, nueces y un poquito de miel cruda...¿ que os parece añadirle algo de coco rallado (coco 100% y nada más )?...


----------



## fmc (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> O sea, explicame que soy un lerdo:
> 25 gramos de azucar (no digo calorias), van a impedir que ganes mas de 25 gramos de peso?
> “Es imposible ganar mas masa de la que ingieres”, segun tu.
> 
> ...



Si comes todo eso, tu cuerpo aumentará de peso (sería conveniente distinguirlo de engordar) 3.15Kg a corto plazo. A largo plazo pues irás eliminando ese peso de distintas formas y engordarás o adelgazarás dependiendo de qué más vayas comiendo a lo largo de los días.

Pero hagamos unas cuentas obviando que también se consume energía en el cuerpo. Ahí tienes 150g de carbohidratos. Si se almacenan como glucógeno, se ha comentado por aquí que hacen falta unos 4g de agua por gramo, con lo que se almacenan 600g, así que puedes aumentar de peso unos 750g más quizás algo de retención de líquidos. El resto de agua irá fuera.

Si se almacena como grasa, no sé cómo puede ser la conversión exacta en términos de peso, pero asumiendo que 1g de grasa tiene aproximadamente el doble de densidad energética, el máximo que puedes almacenar es alrededor de 75g de grasa, más el agua que se retenga... ahí vemos por qué la evolución nos enseñó a almacenar grasa y sólo el mínimo de glucógeno necesario a corto plazo, es 10 veces más eficiente en términos de peso/energía.

Si almacenar 75g de grasa te parece poco, te diré que 75g diarios son 27Kg al año. Lo típico en la población es engordar alrededor de medio Kg al año, que sería poco más de 1g diario. No hace falta mucho para ponerse como una foca en el largo plazo.



> Ahora estudia un poco, lee mucho, (antes enlacé 3 artículos muy explicativos sobre esto, que nadie lee, porqué claro, aquí se ha nacido sabiendo),
> y aprende a ver qué coño pasa en un organismo humano, cuando se come un alimento.



En los enlaces que has dado, lo primero que dice es que por supuesto no están argumentando que las leyes de la termodinámica no se apliquen.



> Y dejar ya las putas calculadores de: si me meto 1 litro de agua, pesaré 1 kg más y si me meto 100 gramos de pan, pesaré 100 gramos más.
> Porqué eso la gente se lo coge al pie de la letra y cuando busca adelgazar, lo que hace es comer menos.



Aquí nadie argumenta que pesar la comida sea útil para controlar el peso a largo plazo, eso es de perogrullo, pero tampoco se pueden decir burradas para argumentar lo contrario.




> PD
> Tu dices que un donut inflama (ok), y que luego subes volumen, pero pesas menos.
> 
> Pareces un troll algo instruido, pero un troll en definitiva.



Creo que lo dice porque al aumentar el volumen, eres menos denso y por tanto pesas menos para la misma masa. Un detalle muy poco significativo, pero cierto


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Cuando os quedáis sin argumentos os vais a lo de "como tergiversas...".
> 
> No sé como podéis ser tan cerrados.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, sinceramente, ¿a ti qué cojones te pasa? Te lo estamos explicando tranquilamente y con una paciencia de monje budista y te dedicas a llamarnos lerdos como en tu respuesta a Incorrezto. Ya lo que faltaba, hablándote con todo el respeto del mundo y que nos insultes.

Que no, que no se puede aumentar más masa en un cuerpo de la que introduces. Que es imposible. Que te estás saltando toda la lógica física a la torera.

Que cuando te comes la pastillita, aumentas de peso porque estás reteniendo agua. Estás reteniendo agua que tienes que ingerir, porque el cuerpo no genera agua de la nada (ojalá). y obviamente no puedes retener más agua de la que tienes y para tenerla la tienes que ingerir.
Que si te comes 25 gramos de azúcar y aumentas 30 es por esa retención de agua, que también te tienes que ingerir.

Te esta diciendo el foro entero que no tienes razón. Hablas de hacer una votación y TODO el mundo te dice que no, que estás equivocado, que estás diciendo chorradas increíbles.

¿cómo puedes decir estas gilipolleces? ¿Cómo puedes afirmar que el cuerpo puede generar masa de la nada y sin aportación energética?¿Cuál es tu puto problema? Son cosas que un niño de 6 años lo entiende, y tú dale que dale.

Espero que seas troll porque si no me preocuparía mucho. Y me preocuparía el hecho de que quizás le cuentes estas gilipolleces a los niños a los que das clase y luego éstos se lo cuentan a sus padres, los cuales pensarán que sus hijos tienen un retraso mental.

Ya está bien hombre. Que te estemos explicando esto con todo el respeto y encima nos insultes.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale la burra al trigo.
> 
> De verdad, Rauxa, apéate del burro, que te estás obcecando.
> 
> ...




No en el sistema orgánico.
En los demás sistemas lo que tú quieras. En un cuerpo vivo, no tiene porqué seguirse eso. 
Y no lo digo yo.

Que todos entendéis los sistemas metabólicos, hormonales, fisiológicos, bioquímicos...pero luego no sois capaces de aplicar la lógica del sistema humano a unas leyes físicas.

A parte, lo que dices:
Que dicha ley no tiene ningún sentido en el cuerpo humano, no explica nada, no representa nada y ni debería tenerse en cuenta.
Y si no explica nada, por algo será, simplemente pq no se cumple tal cual, en el organismo humano.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No en el sistema orgánico.
> En los demás sistemas lo que tú quieras. En un cuerpo vivo, no tiene porqué seguirse eso.
> Y no lo digo yo.
> 
> Que todos entendéis los sistemas metabólicos, hormonales, fisiológicos, bioquímicos...pero luego no sois capaces de aplicar la lógica del sistema humano a unas leyes físicas.



Sí en el sistema orgánico. Y da igual quién lo diga.

Cualquier cosa que haga el metabolismo, cualquier tejido que cree, cualquier proceso químico que desarrolle...

Sea el que sea, sea como sea, *no hay creación de materia ex nihilo*. Todos los procesos metabólicos conservan la materia, y por tanto la masa de la misma.

Si transformas glucosa en grasa o transformas grasa en glucosa, o transformas la comida en huesos, o en músculos o en gases, a lo largo de todas esas transformaciones la masa no cambia.

Así que, como la masa total no cambia (aunque la composición química de los compuestos y tejidos fabricados con esa masa sí lo haga), no puede haber un aumento de masa mayor que la que entra en el sistema.

Son habas contadas. Si tengo tres y meto dos, no puede haber más de cinco.

Si hay más de cinco tiene que ser porque en realidad no he metido solo dos, sino que hay masa entrante que no estoy contando.

Que sí, que luego las hormonas son las que marcan qué se hace con esa masa entrante (asimilación, fabricación de tejidos, combustión, etc) y por dónde sale lo que sobra (expulsión de CO2 por la respiración, excreción vía sudor, aliento, orina y heces, atrición de células epiteliales, caída de vello, recorte de uñas, lo que sea).

Pero te pongas como te pongas, la masa corporal total NO PUEDE CRECER POR ENCIMA DE LA CANTIDAD (total acumulada) DE MASA QUE ENTRA EN EL SISTEMA.

Decir otra cosa es decir que los seres vivos son capaces de crear materia de la nada. Cosa que requeriría cantidades inenarrables de energía (20000 millones de kcal por gramo, y tal).

¿Que tomas 100 gramos de harina y tu peso aumenta 300 gramos? Esos 200 gramos no salen de tu interior, salen de otra cosa que has ingerido entre la harina y la báscula (seguramente agua)

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 11:52 ----------




fmc dijo:


> Creo que lo dice porque al aumentar el volumen, eres menos denso y por tanto pesas menos para la misma masa. Un detalle muy poco significativo, pero cierto



Concretamente diría que se refiere al empuje de Arquímedes: estamos sumergidos en un fluido (el aire) así que experimentaremos un empuje hacia arriba (una disminución del peso según lo mide la báscula) igual al peso del fluido desplazado.

Así que para una misma masa, "pesaremos" menos cuanto mayor volumen ocupemos (en realidad pesaremos lo mismo, pero una báscula hiperprecisa diría que pesamos menos debido a ese aumento del empuje de Arquímedes)

Pero vamos, que sí, que chorradicas 

(como las últimas 10 páginas, o así: empiezo a pensar que Rauxa se aburría y ha decidido trolear un ratico)


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

Aquí, aunque seamos educados y no lo escribamos, solo hay un zopenco, y eres tú.



Rauxa dijo:


> Realmente crees que solo la bascula marcara lo que crees q marcara por lo que has comido, bebido o aspirado?????
> Se puede ser mas zopenco?
> 
> Te crees que esto son ciencias exactas, donde restas y sumas y ya esta?
> ...



Danos una explicación para lerdos sobre de donde sale el peso o masa que ganas que no proviene de comida, agua o incluso aire, y te hacemos la ola.

Por otra parte, la termodinámica se cumple siempre, y si no lo entiendes deberías repasar los libros de los niños de tus clases.

Las calorías ingeridas son exactamente las mismas que la suma de las consumidas, almacenadas y excretadas.

Y no vuelvas al trigo, todos sabemos que los tres sumandos varian según la calidad de las calorías ingeridas.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Sep 2018)

La diferencia está entre mear o que ese líquido no lo mees y se te retenga dentro... no lo veo tan difícil. Si no, cómo es que al levantarme me peso y siempre que como los dichosos hidratos peso bastante más, aunque haya comido menos???. A ver los sabios.


----------



## boogie boom (21 Sep 2018)

Porque has bebido agua u otro líquido (después de pesarte). Si no no es posible.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Aquí, aunque seamos educados y no lo escribamos, solo hay un zopenco, y eres tú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo veis? Al final estáis hablando de calorías. Tanto dar la brasa con la masa que entra y con la que sale, que al final se os ve el plumero con las calorías.
No dejáis de ser unos caloréxicos que es lo que estamos debatiendo en los 2 hilos de harina desde 2014, creo recordar.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 13:01 ----------




boogie boom dijo:


> Porque has bebido agua u otro líquido (después de pesarte). Si no no es posible.



Si no, no es posible claro.
Y punto. Y ya está.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

vuelves al trigo, no refutas nada

he puesto lo de las calorías para demostrar que no hacemos las cuentas que tu.

y claramente, digo que no engordas igual si las calorías vienen de hidratos, hidratos refinados, grasas, etc...

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 13:03 ----------

pues claro que no es posible, salvo que seas alquimista


----------



## piru (21 Sep 2018)

otelo dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Llevo con dieta cetogénica unos meses (entro y salgo de cetosis 2-3 veces al mes), pues resulta que en la última analítica de sangre, se me ha disparado el LDH (lactato deshidrogenasa, no confundir con el colesterol HDL). Me ha salido 738u/l, muy por encima del límite de 420 que da el laboratorio.
> 
> ...



Eres mujer?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> vuelves al trigo, no refutas nada
> 
> he puesto lo de las calorías para demostrar que no hacemos las cuentas que tu.
> 
> ...



No hay que ser alquimista, retienes más de hidratos que de grasas, eso no contradice ni una mierda la termodinámica, y además es un hecho. Harina que entra harina que tu hígado transforma en grasa y se va al michelín, chuletón de buey que entra no. Ahí lo tienes. Y eso sólo hablando de engordar, otra cantar son las enfermedades autoinmunes que te vas a provocar.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

harina mas agua,

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 14:16 ----------




> claramente, digo que no engordas igual si las calorías vienen de hidratos, hidratos refinados, grasas, etc...



no se que no has entendido


----------



## boogie boom (21 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No hay que ser alquimista, retienes más de hidratos que de grasas, eso no contradice ni una mierda la termodinámica, y además es un hecho. Harina que entra harina que tu hígado transforma en grasa y se va al michelín, chuletón de buey que entra no. Ahí lo tienes. Y eso sólo hablando de engordar, otra cantar son las enfermedades autoinmunes que te vas a provocar.



Ahí está el quid. RETIENES. No generas masa, solo retienes. Si tomas 100g de harina vas a retener líquidos siempre. Los que tienes dentro y los que te metas si no hay suficientes. 
De lo ingerido puedes desechar X, todo perfecto, todos de acuerdo. Pero lo que no se puede es generar materia de la nada.

Vaya ida de olla de algunos joder, os estáis sobrando.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

boogie boom dijo:


> Ahí está el quid. RETIENES. No generas masa, solo retienes. Si tomas 100g de harina vas a retener líquidos siempre. Los que tienes dentro y los que te metas si no hay suficientes.
> De lo ingerido puedes desechar X, todo perfecto, todos de acuerdo. Pero lo que no se puede es generar materia de la nada.
> 
> Vaya ida de olla de algunos joder, os estáis sobrando.



Se retiene o sea se conserva pero tb se transforma. La harina puede transformarse perfectamente en grasa visceral.

Vosotros estáis diciendo: si me meto 100 gramos de harina, pueden ir a muchos sitios y ser sudados y meados y todo lo que queráis que a fin de cuentas son 100 gramos. Esos 100 gramos, no pueden transformarse en más. 

Es eso, no?
Pues sí pueden. El recorrido corporal de 100 gramos de harina es muy diferente al de 100 gramos de ternera. 

Vosotros lo veis tan fácil como:
25 gramos los sudaré
25 gramos para el cerebro
25 gramos para la musculatura
25 gramos para los sistemas de desintoxicación.

Y ala, así cuadramos. Pero esto no es así. Es tan complejo que obviamente no podemos saber que pasa con esos 100 gramos exactamente, puesto que tampoco vamos a contar qué coño estoy sudando o meando exactamente.
Y como coincidimos todos, todo este tinglado tiene importancia 0 en tanto que hablamos de salud, sobrepeso...

Harina va al michelín (para poner un ejemplo bestia y gráfico)
Ternera va al cerebro (idem):

A mi no me cuadra eso de que si me meto 100 gramos, esa masa de 100, se retendrá y utilizará como 100. Yo digo, que una parte de esos 100 gramos, se TRANSFORMA. Se puede transformar en energía para el cerebro, en grasa subcutanea, visceral, en inflamación intestinal, en producir calor...
Y esa transformación puede derivar en que esos 100 gramos de grasa, terminen generando más masa. No digo que se cree masa de la nada, simplemente digo que esos 100 gramos de masa (harina, carne, lo que sea...), pueden terminar convirtiendose en más.

Simplemente no estoy de acuerdo con vuestra frase: "No puedes aumentar más masa de la que ingieres".

Me he leído y releído la ley de la termodinámica y no la niego. Incluso entiendo vuestro planteamiento.
Pero me llamaréis lerdo, obcecado o lo que queráis.

Pero entendiendo que 100 de harina tienen un fin distinto que 100 de carne, las reacciones químicas pueden reaccionar de tal forma, que es totalmente factible y pausible que se pueda TRANSFORMAR esa masa en más de 100.
Y no es milagro.

Y la Ley de la termodinamica como no ha estado pensada para el sistema humano, eso simplemente no lo trata.


PD Mi troleo en el foro suele ser de un 10% sólo.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

> 25 gramos los sudaré
> 25 gramos para el cerebro
> 25 gramos para la musculatura
> 25 gramos para los sistemas de desintoxicación.



no lo vemos asi. la suma será cien siempre eso si.

y en todo caso, el proceso necesita agua para realizarse, la que bebas o la interna.

o sea, con un gramo de harina podrás engordar cuatro de grasa, peeeerooooo necesitas tres de agua, retenida o bebida,
si no bebes, tendrás cuatro gramos mas de grasa, pero pesarás tres menos de agua.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Sep 2018)

Entonces Rauxa, ¿estás de acuerdo de una puta vez que si ingieres 2kg de masa (comida, agua,...) no puedes aumentar de peso más de 2kg?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

> Pero entendiendo que 100 de harina tienen un fin distinto que 100 de carne, las reacciones químicas pueden reaccionar de tal forma, que es totalmente factible y pausible que se pueda TRANSFORMAR esa masa en más de 100.
> Y no es milagro



lo seria, imagina que en vez de harina fuera oro y se pudiera transformar en mas de los cien gramos originales.

lo que nadie ha negado es qie dependiendo de que sean esos cien gramos, al producirse las reacciones químicas con algo de dentro del cuerpo que ya pesaba y obvias en tus ecuaciones, se puedan acumular mas de los cien.

PORQUE SUMAMOS, Y TU NO, EL AGUA QUE YA TENIAMOS


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

No.
Si como 2000 gramos, debido a ellos se pueden dar lugar a multitud de procesos de las cuales, uno, puede ser que sea que pese más.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

tio, dale a alguien cercano a leer tu ultimo post, y luego vuelve


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2018)

En el peso juegan muchas cosas amigos, ¿estáis seguros que en las transformaciones ocurridas dentro de nuestro cuerpo aumentar de peso contradice la termodinámica? Otra cosa es la densidad o masa, pero el peso yo creo que sí puede variar, por ejemplo cuando genero músculo, éste invariablemente pesa más porque es más denso y puede que la masa necesaria para ese músculo que entró en mi cuerpo no haya variado, es una de las razones por las que el peso no es un buen indicador de una mierda.


----------



## boogie boom (21 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el peso juegan muchas cosas amigos, ¿estáis seguros que en las transformaciones ocurridas dentro de nuestro cuerpo aumentar de peso contradice la termodinámica? Otra cosa es la densidad o masa, pero el peso yo creo que sí puede variar, por ejemplo cuando genero músculo, éste invariablemente pesa más porque es más denso y puede que la masa necesaria para ese músculo que entró en mi cuerpo no haya variado, es una de las razones por las que el peso no es un buen indicador de una mierda.



Que no, que no aumentas de peso con las transformaciones dentro del organismo. Si acaso y es así, siempre se pierde peso, pues se secreta por las múltiples salidas (piel, orina, heces).

El peso siempre será diréctamente proporcional a la masa si no te mieves del sitio (la gravedad del planeta).


----------



## ketdroid (21 Sep 2018)

No os voy a decir que sea imposible que se salte la conservación de la masa o al menos la fuerza gravitatoria que llamamos peso :: porque yo mismamente he vivido aumentos de hasta medio kilo en algun ayuno seco. Pero hay alguna explicación alternativa? Algun estudio? Mientras no se pueda demostrar empiricamente que eso sucede realmente porque cambia el peso de los materiales "magicamente" ya sea por radiactividad, gravedad, magnetismo, alguna cosa misteriosa de la física cuantica (que escapa a la logica y razon humana) que llega a nivel macroscopico,...

Por ahora las leyes fisicas del mundo macroscopico funcionan muy bien, sino que se lo pregunten a las empresas, laboratorios y macroproyectos que se miden milimetricamente,...


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No.
> Si como 2000 gramos, debido a ellos se pueden dar lugar a multitud de procesos de las cuales, uno, puede ser que sea que pese más.



Te recomiendo entonces que te presentes al premio Nóbel de física con dos aportaciones:
- El estudio sacado de tus huevos en el que en una transformación se pasa de una masa x a una masa x+y sin aportación de energía exógena. Y de pruebas dices que en el cuerpo no se cumplen las leyes físicas. Así con tus cojones gigantes. Puedes también poner de ejemplos la pastilla que aumenta 20 kg. milagrosamente. Cuando te pidan argumentos y pruebas y te digan que eso contradice varios principios y leyes de la Física dices que son unos defensores de la CICO y listo.

- Puedes aportar también la infinitud de tu puta cabezonaría que es capaz de destruir leyes físicas elementales y universales y atravesar el ridículo más absoluto.

Estoy seguro de que te lo darán.

Pd. Por favor, no digas estas cosas a los niños a los que das clase. Ellos no tienen la culpa de tu cerrazón y cabezonería sin limites. Eres la persona más cerrada de mente que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## kikepm (21 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el peso juegan muchas cosas amigos, ¿estáis seguros que en las transformaciones ocurridas dentro de nuestro cuerpo aumentar de peso contradice la termodinámica? Otra cosa es la densidad o masa, pero el peso yo creo que sí puede variar, por ejemplo cuando genero músculo, éste invariablemente pesa más porque es más denso y puede que la masa necesaria para ese músculo que entró en mi cuerpo no haya variado, es una de las razones por las que el peso no es un buen indicador de una mierda.



No deis más vueltas al asunto.


Considerar el cuerpo humano como un sistema con fronteras (la piel), la termodinámica, la química y la física de los siglos pasados demostraron sin ningún genero de dudas las leyes de conservación.

Esto significa que, para sistemas:

- la masa (en ausencia de reacciones nucleares) se conserva. Corresponde a lo que se da en llamar ecuación de continuidad en sistemas eléctricos, hidraúlicos, etc.
- la energía (en ausencia de reacciones nucleares) se conserva. Es el llamado primer principio (en termodinámica), pero es un principio universal, una ley de leyes por así decirlo. Todas las leyes dinámicas, mecánicas, eléctricas, etc, cumplen este principio.
- la energía solo puede difundirse en forma natural, y para concentrarse debe aportarse trabajo. Esto viene a decir, entre otras cosas, que un frigorífico, o un aire acondicionado, producen calor neto, para enfriar localmente deben expulsar más calor total del que consiguen "eliminar".


Ahora bien, cuando comemos algo, al instante, es obvio que estos principios se cumplen. 


Pero es que esto no dice nada sobre los cambios en peso que se producen en el medio plazo.

Uno puede comer una pizza de 300 gr en vez de un aguacate del mismo peso, y el resultado metabólico es DIFERENTE. En unas horas, o días, el cambio en peso será diferente en función de lo que se haya comido.

Y eso no contradice la conservación de masa ni la de energía (tampoco el segundo principio), pero es que los cambios en peso son PROCESOS que requieren tiempo, durante el cual se producen cambios hormonales que todos conocemos.

Estos cambios hormonales, a su vez, producen estados de ahorro o gasto energético, que son los que a la postre hacen que el peso VARÍE.



Saludos


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Sep 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En el peso juegan muchas cosas amigos, ¿estáis seguros que en las transformaciones ocurridas dentro de nuestro cuerpo aumentar de peso contradice la termodinámica? Otra cosa es la densidad o masa, pero el peso yo creo que sí puede variar, por ejemplo *cuando genero músculo, éste invariablemente pesa más porque es más denso y puede que la masa necesaria para ese músculo que entró en mi cuerpo no haya variado*, es una de las razones por las que el peso no es un buen indicador de una mierda.



el musculo pesa mas que la grasa, pero eso significa que tiene mayor densidad

no se mantiene el volumen, el peso si, es inamovible.

conviertes, optimamene, un kilo de grasa en un kilo de musculo, pero no un litro de grasa en un litro de musculo

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 17:36 ----------

vamos a ver, si te congelo seguro que tienes mas volumen, pero pesaras igual. si no, los icebergs se hundirian


----------



## Rauxa (21 Sep 2018)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo seria, imagina que en vez de harina fuera oro y se pudiera transformar en mas de los cien gramos originales.
> 
> lo que nadie ha negado es qie dependiendo de que sean esos cien gramos, al producirse las reacciones químicas con algo de dentro del cuerpo que ya pesaba y obvias en tus ecuaciones, se puedan acumular mas de los cien.
> 
> PORQUE SUMAMOS, Y TU NO, EL AGUA QUE YA TENIAMOS



El oro? Me estás comparando un sistema cerrado con uno abierto. Por eso hablamos de cosas distintas.


Como que yo no sumo el agua???? Y todo lo demás.

Lo que no entiendo es lo que dices tú, de que sumas el agua, "que ya teníamos".
No la sumarás 2 veces?

Si te pesas antes de comer, ya estás pesando esa agua y ese todo, no?

Yo meto 100 gramos a mi organismo y ese algo, se mezcla en esos 73 kilos que peso yo (con su agua, músculos, huesos...) y a partir de ahí, en función de lo que se beba, suda, mea o lo que sea, el peso variará.


----------



## otelo (21 Sep 2018)

piru dijo:


> Eres mujer?



Afirmativo


----------



## boogie boom (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> ...



No puedo creermelo.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 17:45 ----------

Por cierto administradores o calvopez hay que hacer algo con el hilo que ya no va en tapatalk y falla en cualquier navegador.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Entonces Rauxa, ¿estás de acuerdo de una puta vez que si ingieres 2kg de masa (comida, agua,...) no puedes aumentar de peso más de 2kg?



Estoy pasando de la discusion de besugos que ya dura demasiado. 

Rauxa habla de metabolismo a largo plazo y tu de corto. Y claro que pesaras como mucho lo que ingieras menos lo que excretes.

Digo que es dialogo de besugo porque esta conversacion tiene logica en varios dias que a lo tonto sumas 10 o 20 kilos de alimento que evidentemente no te los quedas.

Verdad de perogrullo que es una tontada que no se puede sumar ni restar, se ven los efectos a medio largo plazo.

Pd. Te veo montado en una bascula con ruedas conectada a una excel hasta para ir a mear.


----------



## boogie boom (21 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estoy pasando de la discusion de besugos que ya dura demasiado.
> 
> Rauxa habla de metabolismo a largo plazo y tu de corto. Y claro que pesaras como mucho lo que ingieras menos lo que excretes.
> 
> ...




"A largo plazo" no es algo que estemos discutiendo. Ni "la finalidad" de un alimento (esa me mató). La generación de cualquier novedad en el organismo requiere del aporte de nutrientes que haya dentro de dicho organismo. Si metes en ese momento un litro de agua y el cuerpo lo necesita, pues con eso que te quedas de peso. Lo que tiene meterse un bocata de barra.


Sabes perfectamente que Rauxa se equivoca, pero tienes razón en que no tiene nada que ver con el hilo y da igual, y que habría que cerrar ya esta tonta discursión.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> No.
> Si como 2000 gramos, debido a ellos se pueden dar lugar a multitud de procesos de las cuales, uno, puede ser que sea que pese más.



Estaba en todo de acuerdo hasta este post. Supongo/espero que te has expresado mal.

Nunca vas a pesar mas en la inmediatez de lo que ingieras. Despues beberas o no, mearas o no, quemaras o no... son sumas o restas. 

Sigo diciendo que hablar de efectos inmediatos es una discusion esteril.

Pd. Y los post de despues ya son idas de olla para explicar que nunca vas a pesar mas de lo que entre menos lo que salga mas lo que te quedes.

El tema del jilo es lo que te quedas, por que te lo quedas y como te lo quedas... dejad de flipar con la romana de pesar gorrinos.


----------



## kikepm (21 Sep 2018)

Venga cerrar esto que es totalmente estéril.

El hilo es de lo mejor del foro, no vayamos a terminar con el mal rollo generalizado.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estoy pasando de la discusion de besugos que ya dura demasiado.
> 
> Rauxa habla de metabolismo a largo plazo y tu de corto. Y claro que pesaras como mucho lo que ingieras menos lo que excretes.
> 
> ...



He pedido perdón por dar coba a una discusión estéril, pero lo que no puedo admitir es que haya una persona que con soberbia se ponga a negar principios elementales de la Física y leyes físicas universales y que afirme que en el cuerpo humano duchas leyes no se cumplen. No puedo admitir tal muestra de ignorancia y cabezonería ante la realidad. Que estamos todos diciéndole (incluso tú en el último comentario) que no tiene razón, que está diciendo burradas increíbles. Y no lo entiende porque ni siquiera lee las críticas. Es una persona cerrada e imposible. 

Las leyes físicas en el cuerpo se cumplen a largo y a corto plazo. Que esta persona está diciendo que se crea masa de la nada. Que está diciendo que las leyes de la física no se cumplen en el cuerpo. Que es una puta burrada lo que dice. Una barbaridad.

Estoy de acuerdo en que dejemos el tema ya. Es la persona más cerrada de mente que he visto. Niega la ciencia y se inventa la suya propia aunque todo el mundo le diga que no tiene razón. Pena me dan sus alumnos...

Pd. Creo que en 2018 no me he pesado ni una sola vez. De hecho, no entiendo por qué debería hacerlo si tengo un espejo.


----------



## piru (21 Sep 2018)

"Creo que fue Silone quien dijo que la victoria de la sociedad totalitaria comenzó el día en que un hombre cansado que viajaba en un tren se encontró con otro individuo que charloteaba incesantemente diciendo inmensas tonterías. Entonces nuestro hombre le dijo que sí, le dio la razón sólo para quitárselo de encima, y ahí comenzó la rendición a la violencia"."

La moviola | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

El espíritu de Burbuja ha muerto...


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Sep 2018)

Me ha parecido interesante este artículo, a ver qué opináis. Esta mal traducido Pero se entiende basrante bien. *La clave esta en la segunda ley de la Termonidamica," una de las leyes más perfectas de la fisica".* Ver conclusiones al final.

Thermodynamics and weight loss - The Blog of Michael R. Eades, M.D.

"Termodinámica y pérdida de peso
por Michael Eades

Probablemente ninguna ley de la física ha sido tan sobre invocada y menos entendida que las leyes de la termodinámica. Todo el mundo parece estar usando las leyes de la termodinámica para justificar todas las posiciones imaginables en el campo de la pérdida de peso. Los periodistas a menudo rechazan las leyes de la termodinámica para probar o refutar los regímenes dietéticos sobre los que escriben. Los autores de varios blogs y otros sitios en línea hablan sobre cómo las leyes de la termodinámica se alinean con sus teorías de mascotas. Y lo que es peor, los científicos investigadores, que realmente deberían saber mejor, suelen citar erróneamente las leyes de la termodinámica, especialmente cuando se habla de la posibilidad de una ventaja metabólica en la dieta. "No puede ser válido", dicen, "viola las leyes de la termodinámica".

Por lo tanto, pensé que era hora de ahondar en estas misteriosas leyes para que los lectores de este blog al menos puedan saber tonterías termodinámicas cuando lo vean.

Cuando comprendes las leyes de la termodinámica, es muy fácil ver cómo pueden confundir no solo a las grandes masas sucias, sino incluso a los científicos que nunca se han tomado el tiempo de estudiarlas. La termodinámica es aparentemente simple a primera vista, pero cuanto más profundizas en ellos, más complejos se vuelven. Para ver lo que quiero decir, eche un vistazo al plan de estudios para el curso de termodinámica en el MIT y lea algunas de las conferencias.

Antes de saltar a estas leyes, quiero mostrarte por qué los científicos generalmente desprecian a cualquiera que afirme haber violado de alguna manera las leyes de la termodinámica.

El autor de un libro de termodinámica que he escrito lo siguiente:

No se sabe que haya habido violación de ninguna ley de termodinámica en más de 200 años de investigación en esta área.

La mayoría de los físicos consideran que la Segunda Ley de la Termodinámica es el "gobernador" más universal de la actividad natural que haya sido revelado por el estudio científico.

Sir Arthur Eddington escribió en 1915

Si alguien te señala que tu teoría favorita del universo está en desacuerdo con las ecuaciones de Maxwell, tanto peor para las ecuaciones de Maxwell. Si la observación lo contradice, bueno, estos experimentadores a veces se burlan de las cosas. Pero si tu teoría se encuentra en contra de la segunda ley de la termodinámica, no puedo darte ninguna esperanza; no hay nada más que colapsar en la más profunda humillación.

E Ivan Bazarov escribió lo siguiente en un texto de termodinámica de 1964:

*La segunda ley de la termodinámica es, sin duda, una de las leyes más perfectas en física. Cualquier violación reproducible de ella, por pequeña que sea, le aportaría grandes riquezas al descubridor así como también un viaje a Estocolmo. Los problemas energéticos del mundo se resolverían de un solo golpe. No es posible encontrar ninguna otra ley (excepto, tal vez, para reglas de súper selección como la conservación de cargos) para la cual una violación propuesta traería más escepticismo que esta. Ni siquiera las leyes de electricidad de Maxwell o la ley de gravitación de Newton son tan sacrosantas, ya que cada una de ellas tiene correcciones cuantificables que provienen de los efectos cuánticos o de la relatividad general. La ley ha llamado la atención de poetas y filósofos y ha sido llamada el mayor logro científico del siglo XIX.*

Ahora que comprende un poco los fuertes sentimientos de los que saben sobre termodinámica, puede ver por qué menospreciarían a cualquiera que pretenda romper o derogar estas leyes. Y ayuda a comprender la vituperación ejercida sobre Robert Atkins, que escribió una de las declaraciones más arrogantes e ignorantes imaginables que muestran una total falta de comprensión de las leyes de la termodinámica cuando dijo:

Cuando hago esta afirmación de que puedes perder más peso con una mayor cantidad de calorías, parece que estoy violando la ley, una de las leyes sagradas de la termodinámica. Muchos de los futuros poderes se irritan terriblemente cuando derogo sus leyes. Pero la teoría de las calorías es una ley falsa que debe romperse, y la cetosis / lipólisis es el instrumento para romperla.

Como se informó en Gary Taubes Good Calories, Bad Calories , este comentario y otros similares pueden haber llevado a John Yudkin a decir del libro de Atkins que su "principal consecuencia [puede haber sido] antagonizar el establecimiento médico y nutricional".

Pero, dado que Atkins no era realmente un físico, es fácil ver cómo podría haberse confundido.

Hay cuatro leyes de la termodinámica, pero nos ocuparemos solo en esta publicación con la primera y la segunda ley. Las otras dos leyes: la ley zeroth y la cuarta ley implican temperatura, son altamente teóricas y no son realmente relevantes para la discusión en cuestión.

La primera ley de la termodinámica es la conservación de la ley energética y establece que la energía no puede ser creada ni destruida. Otra forma de establecer esta ley es decir que la energía de un sistema más el entorno es constante en el tiempo. Esta primera ley es la idea errónea de que "una caloría es una caloría" de la que provienen las personas mal guiadas que siempre quieren loros. Y en la superficie parece tener sentido. Si la energía no puede ser creada o destruida, ¿por qué una caloría no sería siempre una caloría? Ahí es donde entra la segunda ley.

*La segunda ley de la termodinámica dice que la entropía del universo aumenta durante cualquier proceso espontáneo. Lo que esto significa es que es imposible para un sistema convertir una determinada cantidad de energía en una cantidad equivalente de trabajo. Esta es la segunda ley que es realmente la ley de "una caloría es una caloría", y, de hecho, la segunda ley muestra, en términos de pérdida de peso al menos, que una caloría no es necesariamente una caloría.*

Estas dos leyes de la termodinámica se pueden resumir inteligentemente. La primera ley dice que no puede obtener algo a cambio de nada, y la segunda ley le dice que no puede alcanzar el punto de equilibrio.

Dado que es la segunda ley que se aplica a los animales que viven y respiran, y dado que es la que con mayor frecuencia se confunde en el problema de las calorías, veámoslo un poco más de cerca. La segunda ley es la ley que impulsa las reacciones químicas, y como no somos más que un montón de reacciones químicas andantes, es la que más nos aplica.

La segunda ley es una ley de disipación porque dice que en cualquier reacción que sea irreversible (la mayoría de las reacciones químicas que nos dan vida) hay una pérdida o disipación de energía en esa reacción. Si la sustancia A se convierte en sustancia B a través de una reacción química en el cuerpo, entonces la sustancia B tiene una energía más baja que la sustancia A. En otras palabras, la energía se pierde para el universo en esa reacción. No hay reacción que no termine sin una pérdida de energía para el universo. Esta pérdida de energía se llama entropía.

La segunda ley se puede resumir con esta ecuación:

calorías en = calorías fuera + entropía

Si sustituimos números en la ecuación anterior, podría verse así:

100 calorías adentro = 70 calorías hacia fuera + entropía

Si resolvemos esta ecuación de entropía, podemos ver que la entropía es de 30 calorías. O, en este caso, se pierden 30 calorías de energía.

Cuanto mayor es el número de entropía, más ineficiente es el sistema, es decir, se pierde más energía del sistema para siempre.

Por ejemplo, cuando conduce un automóvil, solo alrededor del 10-12 por ciento de la energía contenida en la gasolina se convierte en el trabajo de propulsión del automóvil; el resto se pierde por el calor (entropía). Esta pérdida irrecuperable es la razón por la cual una máquina de movimiento perpetuo nunca se puede construir, aunque muchos lo han intentado. No importa qué tan eficientemente pueda diseñarse una máquina así, en última instancia se agotará debido a estas pequeñas fugas de energía (entropía) aquí y allá. (He usado la entropía como si fuera sinónimo de energía cuando en términos técnicos no lo es, pero es más fácil pensarlo de esa manera).

¿Cómo se aplica esto a la pérdida de peso?

Cada una de las muchas reacciones químicas en el cuerpo termina disipando energía. Obtenemos nuestra energía en forma de calorías de los alimentos que comemos. Esta energía se consume en todas las innumerables reacciones químicas que ocurren todo el tiempo. Al igual que un automóvil, no somos tan eficientes. No convertimos calorías a energía en una base de uno a uno debido a la pérdida de energía para el universo descrito por la segunda ley.

Todo esto es básico, pero se vuelve interesante cuando comenzamos a observar cómo los diferentes macronutrientes (grasa, proteína e hidratos de carbono) afectan el proceso.

Como he discutidoen este blog con frecuencia, necesitamos mantener nuestro nivel de azúcar en sangre en un rango bastante estrecho. Necesitamos azúcar en la sangre para suministrar energía a ciertas células que no pueden usarla de ninguna otra forma (los glóbulos rojos, algunas células cerebrales y otras). Podemos obtener gran cantidad de azúcar en nuestra sangre y no tenemos problemas para mantener nuestro azúcar en la sangre si comemos carbohidratos. Los alimentos que contienen carbohidratos se descomponen en sus moléculas de azúcar que luego se absorben de los intestinos directamente en la sangre. En nuestro mundo alto en carbohidratos, nuestro problema no es demasiado azúcar, sino demasiado. Pero en los primeros años de nuestra existencia en el planeta no fue así. No teníamos acceso a la abundancia de carbohidratos de fácil absorción que tenemos hoy, pero todavía teníamos la necesidad de azúcar en nuestra sangre.

*Si tenemos una dieta que contiene muchos carbohidratos, el carbohidrato entra en la sangre como azúcar. Hay muy pocas reacciones químicas en el camino, y hay una pérdida de energía para el universo con cada una de estas reacciones. Pero, dado que no hay muchas conversiones, no hay mucha pérdida de energía.

Si no tenemos carbohidratos (o pocos) en la dieta, sin embargo, es una historia diferente. Para mantener el nivel de azúcar necesario en la sangre, el cuerpo se ve obligado a producir azúcar con proteínas, lo cual no es una operación simple. Busque en cualquier libro de texto de bioquímica básica y puede ver todas las reacciones necesarias para convertir las proteínas en azúcar, y cada una de estas reacciones consume energía solo para producirse, pero también pierde energía en el universo en el proceso. Es mucho menos eficiente para el cuerpo convertir la proteína en azúcar de lo que es simplemente tomar el azúcar que ya está formado.*

La segunda ley de la termodinámica prácticamente exige que haya una mayor pérdida de energía cuando uno tiene que convertir la proteína en azúcar en lugar de simplemente usar el azúcar cuando entra. Ya que hay 4 kcal de energía en un gramo de azúcar y 4 kcal de energía en un gramo de proteína, debería ser evidente que se disiparán menos de las 4 kcal en un gramo de azúcar que las 4 kcal en un gramo de proteína si este gramo de proteína tiene que convertirse primero en azúcar.

*Y, en consecuencia, uno pensaría que una dieta baja en carbohidratos y más alta en proteínas y grasas (ambas deben convertirse en azúcar) provocaría una mayor pérdida de peso que una dieta con el mismo número de calorías pero con niveles más altos de hidratos de carbono De hecho, la segunda ley de la termodinámica predice este mismo fenómeno. Pero a pesar de esta noción bastante obvia que cumple perfectamente con la segunda ley, muchas personas ignorantes continúan aferrándose a la idea de que "una caloría es una caloría", a pesar de que esa idea va en contra de la segunda ley. Supongo que estas personas descuentan la segunda ley. De ser así, deberían dedicar su tiempo a armar una máquina de movimiento perpetuo, que, si pudieran, les daría mucha más fama que sus posturas inútiles sobre la inevitabilidad de la segunda ley.*

Un ejemplo clásico de cómo funciona la segunda ley es en la diferencia entre la gasolina regular y premium. Tanto regular como premium tienen el mismo número exacto de calorías por galón, pero el premium se quema de manera más eficiente. En otras palabras, las calorías contenidas en el gas premium se "desperdician" en un porcentaje menor al propulsar el automóvil a lo largo de la carretera que las calorías en la gasolina regular. Un automóvil de alto rendimiento diseñado para sacar el máximo provecho de un galón de gasolina obtendrá un mayor millaje en la gasolina premium que en la gasolina regular, pero las calorías son exactamente las mismas.

*En el cuerpo humano, esta ineficiencia se puede medir como un aumento en la tasa metabólica y un aumento del calor corporal que se produce en condiciones de laboratorio. Uno supondría que, dado que la segunda ley es inviolable y siempre está en funcionamiento, las personas que consuman una dieta baja en carbohidratos y rica en proteínas producirían más calor que aquellas que consumen la misma cantidad de calorías pero compuestas por un porcentaje mucho más alto de carbohidratos. Y eso es exactamente lo que se encuentra.*

En un documento (texto completo aquí ) publicado en el Journal of the American College of Nutrition, los investigadores examinaron este efecto en diez mujeres jóvenes sanas que consumían una dieta alta en proteínas, baja en carbohidratos o baja en proteínas y alta en carbohidratos. la misma cantidad de calorías Los investigadores utilizaron estas mujeres como sus propios controles, proporcionándoles la primera dieta seguida de mediciones en el laboratorio, luego 54 días más tarde con la segunda evaluación de la dieta y el laboratorio.

*La medición precisa del calor y la tasa metabólica mostraron que cuando las mujeres seguían la dieta alta en proteínas y baja en carbohidratos, producían casi el doble de calor que cuando consumían la dieta más alta en carbohidratos con las mismas calorías. En la dieta alta en carbohidratos, la entropía era más pequeña que en la dieta con alto contenido de proteínas, lo que se esperaría de la segunda ley.*

Como lo expresaron los autores del artículo:

Estos datos demuestran que la termogénesis inducida por las comidas a las 2.5 horas después de la comida promedia alrededor de dos veces más con una dieta baja en grasa y HC en comparación con una dieta baja en grasa y HC. En general, la termogénesis posprandial se ha asociado con el contenido de proteína de una comida, y nuestros datos confirman esta relación. Sin embargo, la diferencia en el costo de la energía de las dietas HP versus HC, particularmente en el contexto de la promoción de la pérdida de peso, no ha sido abordada por profesionales de la salud. El aumento de la termogénesis inducida por la dieta, en asociación con la preservación de REE [reposo energético en reposo], puede contribuir al éxito de la pérdida de peso informada de dietas ricas en proteínas con niveles moderados de carbohidratos y da crédito a la observación de que la pérdida de peso en las dietas HP es predominantemente grasa corporal , no agua corporal.

*Tenga esto en cuenta la próxima vez que le diga a alguien que es posible perder más peso con un mayor número de calorías, siempre que esas calorías sean bajas en carbohidratos y que alguien se burle de usted con el viejo "Eso no puede". ser posible. Viola las leyes de la termodinámica. Una caloría es, después de todo, una caloría '. Pregúnteles con precisión qué leyes de la termodinámica viola y pídales que le digan cómo. Luego siéntate y mira la diversión"*


----------



## merkawoman (21 Sep 2018)

Ayer encontre en aldi aceite de linaza (gran fuente de ALA) de oferta a 2,20€ la botella 1/4L y pille unas cuantas, seguro que saldra un buen ajoaceite.

Lo he intentado con aceite de coco y no lo consigo, ¿alguien sabe el motivo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Sep 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Ayer encontre en aldi aceite de linaza (gran fuente de ALA) de oferta a 2,20€ la botella 1/4L y pille unas cuantas, seguro que saldra un buen ajoaceite.
> 
> Lo he intentado con aceite de coco y no lo consigo, ¿alguien sabe el motivo?



Porque el ajo y el coco juntos debe de darte una patada en las papilas gustativas

En serio porque no usas aceite de oliva virgen extra?


----------



## merkawoman (22 Sep 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Porque el ajo y el coco juntos debe de darte una patada en las papilas gustativas
> 
> En serio porque no usas aceite de oliva virgen extra?



Ya lo hago habitualmente, es como algo exotico puntual...

Lo del coco no creas, el conejo salteado con ajos enteros en sarten con aceite de coco esta de muerte.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2018)

Esto..., entonces el coco rallado ¿ es bueno o no ?...


Yo vario mucho el desayuno...un dia como huevos con atun o aguacate, ayer p. eje. pollo al horno con boniato que sobro de la cena, y otros dias gachas de avena con cacao amargo, pipas calabaza, nueces y un poquito de miel cruda...¿ que os parece añadirle algo de coco rallado (coco 100% y nada más )?..


----------



## MaxT (22 Sep 2018)

O sea, que según el artículo que puso Icibatreuh, una dieta alta en proteínas (¿y grasa también, se supone?) genera más calor y por tanto más entropía que una dieta alta en carbohidratos. ¿Significa eso por tanto que una dieta alta en proteínas (grasa) envejece más?

Para el que no lo sepa, los seres vivos disminuimos la entropía mientras estamos vivos, violando "localmente" la segunda ley de la termodinámica. Eso no quiere decir que se viole realmente la segunda ley, ya que, considerando en conjunto a un ser vivo y el ambiente que le rodea, la entropía sigue aumentando, aun cuando en una parte se disminuya.

Repito la pregunta, ¿una dieta alta en proteínas (grasas) envejece más que una dieta alta en carbohidratos? ¿O el hecho de que los seres vivos violemos localmente la segunda ley refuta todo el artículo anterior?


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Sep 2018)

MaxT dijo:


> O sea, que según el artículo que puso Icibatreuh, una dieta alta en proteínas (¿y grasa también, se supone?) genera más calor y por tanto más entropía que una dieta alta en carbohidratos. ¿Significa eso por tanto que una dieta alta en proteínas (grasa) envejece más?
> 
> Para el que no lo sepa, los seres vivos disminuimos la entropía mientras estamos vivos, violando "localmente" la segunda ley de la termodinámica. Eso no quiere decir que se viole realmente la segunda ley, ya que, considerando en conjunto a un ser vivo y el ambiente que le rodea, la entropía sigue aumentando, aun cuando en una parte se disminuya.
> 
> Repito la pregunta, ¿una dieta alta en proteínas (grasas) envejece más que una dieta alta en carbohidratos? ¿O el hecho de que los seres vivos violemos localmente la segunda ley refuta todo el artículo anterior?



Antes de publicar el artículo que mencionas me lei unos 10 en inglés que venían a decir lo mismo (leyes termodinamica VS aumento de peso) , había bastante unanimidad en el el tema, pero éste era más didáctico.

Sobre la entropía de los seres vivos no he tenido tanto tiempo, pero intuyo que no es correcto lo que dices. Todos los artículos en castellano que he visto lo corroboran, pero a mi me gusta más éste que enlazo (quizás porque confirma lo que pienso )


Q: Why doesn


"Publicado el 24 de marzo de 2013 por The Physicist
Físico : En resumen: no.

La segunda ley de la termodinámica a veces (demasiado sucintamente) se establece como "el trastorno aumenta con el tiempo". Esa afirmación parece ser cierta, con las montañas desgastadas, las máquinas rompiéndose y la inevitable y aplastante marcha del tiempo. Pero los seres vivos parecen ser una excepción. Las plantas pueden convertir la suciedad (desordenada) en más plantas (orden), y en una escala más grande, la vida ha evolucionado de células individuales (bastante ordenadas) a grandes criaturas complicadas (muy ordenadas).

Sin embargo, faltan algunas cosas en la declaración "el desorden aumenta con el tiempo", como una definición sólida de "desorden" ( entropía ) y la estipulación omitida a menudo de que * la segunda ley de la termodinámica solo se aplica a los sistemas cerrados .*

Las criaturas, tanto en el contexto del crecimiento y la reproducción, como en el contexto de la evolución, definitivamente no son sistemas cerrados. Hacer todo eso sin duda implica un aumento de la orden, pero a expensas de un aumento mucho mayor de dis pedido con otra. Específicamente, comemos alimentos que, con todos sus carbohidratos y proteínas, están bastante ordenados y producen mucho calor, sudor y ... lo que sea. La comida y el aire y otras cosas son lo que hace que los seres vivos sean "sistemas abiertos".

Si una criatura pudiera tomar, digamos, un kilogramo de material no vivo, altamente desordenado y convertirlo en un kilogramo de criatura altamente ordenada, entonces eso ciertamente sería una gran violación de la segunda ley de la termodinámica. Sin embargo, las personas (por ejemplo) consumen entre 30 y 50 toneladas de alimentos durante el curso de su vida. Parte de eso se debe a la construcción de un cuerpo fino y astuto, pero la mayor parte se usa para alimentar ese cuerpo y combatir la degradación (sangre y piel, y realmente todo se desgasta y necesita ser reemplazado). Entonces, alrededor de 0.15% (dar o recibir) de esa materia alimenticia se usa para construir un cuerpo, y 99.85% se usa para controlar la caída de entropía involucrada en la construcción del cuerpo y detener temporalmente los terribles estragos del tiempo.

Cuando se compara con la entropía involucrada en convertir los alimentos en los muchos, muchos cuerpos que componen una especie, la evolución es apenas una ocurrencia tardía. De hecho, la entropía ( como se usa / define en termodinámica ) de la mayoría de los animales (en peso) es casi la misma. Una persona y un león de montaña tienen casi la misma entropía que los demás, simplemente porque pesan más o menos lo mismo.

La gran excepción es la fotosíntesis de plantas. Realmente pueden convertir un kilogramo de suciedad, aire y agua inertes y de alto desorden en un kilogramo de materia vegetal de bajo desorden. Pero, de nuevo, están trabajando con un sistema más grande que solo el "sistema de planta / tierra / aire / agua".

Hay una gran caída en la entropía entre la luz del sol entrante
Hay un gran aumento en la entropía entre la luz del sol entrante y el calor saliente que se irradia desde la Tierra.

Sunlight is a bunch of high-energy photons coming from one direction, which involves relatively little entropy. A little later that energy is re-radiated from the Earth as heat, which is the same amount energy spread over substantially more photons and involves a lot more entropy (relatively). This huge increase in entropy, between the incoming sunlight and the outgoing heat, is the “entropy sink” that makes all life on Earth possible (with just a handful of exceptions). In particular, green plants take a tiny amount of the sunlight that hits the Earth and turns some of the energy into sugars and other useful plant-ey material. It all eventually turns into heat and radiates away, but instead of doing it all at once it does it through a few links in the food chain.

Se puede pensar que este enorme aumento de calor irradiado por la luz del sol en entropía como el agua que pasa por una cascada, y la vida como una presa hidroeléctrica. Todo termina en el fondo de las cataratas, pero a veces puede hacer algunas cosas interesantes (vida y otros trabajos mecánicos útiles) en el camino."


Cuando tenga tiempo miraré lo del envejecimiento, ahora la partida de mus manda.


----------



## MaxT (22 Sep 2018)

Esto es lo mismo que yo digo, los seres vivos disminuyen su entropía a base de aumentar más la del ambiente.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Sep 2018)

MaxT dijo:


> Esto es lo mismo que yo digo, los seres vivos disminuyen su entropía a base de aumentar más la del ambiente.



intercambiando masa


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Sep 2018)

MaxT dijo:


> Esto es lo mismo que yo digo, los seres vivos disminuyen su entropía a base de aumentar más la del ambiente.



Tienes toda la razón, no te había leído bien. Las prisas por la partida....


----------



## zapatitos (22 Sep 2018)

otelo dijo:


> *Buenas a todos.
> 
> Llevo con dieta cetogénica unos meses (entro y salgo de cetosis 2-3 veces al mes), pues resulta que en la última analítica de sangre, se me ha disparado el LDH (lactato deshidrogenasa, no confundir con el colesterol HDL). Me ha salido 738u/l, muy por encima del límite de 420 que da el laboratorio.
> 
> ...



Que tienes algún tipo de lesión en tu cuerpo, las causas más comunes suelen ser alguna anemia o alguna lesión muscular. Después hay multitud de causas más como ataques cardíacos, problemas de hígado, páncreas, pulmón, cerebro...hay montones de causas posibles que solo un médico lo puede evaluar, pero si has tenido una lesión o problemas musculares ultimamente ess podría ser la causa.

Y que yo sepa no tiene nada que ver con el tipo de alimentación.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2018 at 21:48 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En el peso juegan muchas cosas amigos, ¿estáis seguros que en las transformaciones ocurridas dentro de nuestro cuerpo aumentar de peso contradice la termodinámica? Otra cosa es la densidad o masa, pero el peso yo creo que sí puede variar, por ejemplo cuando genero músculo, éste invariablemente pesa más porque es más denso y puede que la masa necesaria para ese músculo que entró en mi cuerpo no haya variado, es una de las razones por las que el peso no es un buen indicador de una mierda.*



Para aumentar un kilo de músculo real necesitas muchísimo kilos de comida, para aumentar un kilo de grasa necesitas bastante menos kilos de comida que para uno de músculo pero aún así necesitas varios. Y para ganar un kilo de agua necesitas beber una poquita agua más que un kilo de agua.

Yo no tengo practicamente estudios pero si tengo experiencia en ganar y perder peso rapidamente por razones competitivas y no hay manera humana repito no hay manera humana de ganar más peso corporal que lo que ingieras ya sea en alimento o líquido. Si ingieres por ejemplo tres kilos de comida y bebida vas a ganar siempre como mucho algo menos de tres kilos de peso, que sea más o menos dependerá de varios factores como metabolismo, calor y multitud de factores más, pero la cifra siempre estará por debajo de los tres kilos.

Y no me voy a meter en polémicas sobre cosas como esta que es absurdo discutirlas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (22 Sep 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esto..., entonces el coco rallado ¿ es bueno o no ?...
> 
> 
> Yo vario mucho el desayuno...un dia como huevos con atun o aguacate, ayer p. eje. pollo al horno con boniato que sobro de la cena, y otros dias gachas de avena con cacao amargo, pipas calabaza, nueces y un poquito de miel cruda...¿ que os parece añadirle algo de coco rallado (coco 100% y nada más )?..



Es que el coco rallado como el que venden en el Mercadona es deshidratado.
Prueba a abrir un coco y déjalo aunque sea en la nevera sólo 15 dias. Verás como se te pone malo.
Si compras el coco rallado deshidratado verás que su caducidad es de años y aunque abras la bolsa ahí seguirá conservando su sabor.
O lo rallas tu mismo o como comprenderás no va a tener las mismas propiedades.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Es que el coco rallado como el que venden en el Mercadona es deshidratado.
> Prueba a abrir un coco y déjalo aunque sea en la nevera sólo 15 dias. Verás como se te pone malo.
> Si compras el coco rallado deshidratado verás que su caducidad es de años y aunque abras la bolsa ahí seguirá conservando su sabor.
> O lo rallas tu mismo o como comprenderás no va a tener las mismas propiedades.



¿ no seria sano entonces ?...


----------



## Cormac (23 Sep 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ no seria sano entonces ?...



No sabría decirte, muy insano tampoco será y sin duda hay cosas mucho peores. Lo mas sano es que tomes un coco entero y lo ralles tu mismo. De eso no tengo dudas, pero claro el coco sin ese proceso caduca en unas semanas.
La deshidratación no deja de ser un proceso, por lo que lo conviertes en un alimento procesado. Es por eso que la fecha de caducidad pasa a ser de mas de un año y aun superada esa fecha te seguirá sabiendo bueno.
Al mes de un coco abierto, aunque sea guardado en la nevera habrá hasta florecido.
Otra cosa es que te vayas de acampada a la montala y te lo lleves para darte energía rápida.


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante este artículo, a ver qué opináis.
> 
> "Termodinámica y pérdida de peso
> ...
> ...



Pues, pretender explicar el metabolismo en base al segundo principio, me sigue pareciendo bastante traido de los pelos.

Que se cumpla el segundo principio, siempre, no explica como el cuerpo hace para obtener energía, de hecho el párrafo anterior es INCORRECTO. Cuando el cerebro no obtiene suficientes carbohidratos, no produce glucosa de las proteinas, sino que convierte grasas en cuerpos cetónicos.

Por tanto, la explicación mediante el segundo principio simplemente no es pertinente a este caso particular, creo yo.


Que se cumpla dicho principio no produce una explicaciòn del funcionamiento del cuerpo humano.


----------



## Cazarr (25 Sep 2018)

Pregunta: ¿la causa de la apendicitis tiene relación con el hábito de alimentación?


----------



## Max Aub (28 Sep 2018)

Cada día que pasa y seguís engullendo animales es un día más en que son asesinados seres vivos y vuestras arterias se taponan con más colesterol.

Stop especismo.

Stop maltrato animal

Go Vegan


----------



## boogie boom (28 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cada día que pasa y seguís engullendo animales es un día más en que son asesinados seres vivos y vuestras arterias se taponan con más colesterol.
> 
> Stop especismo.
> 
> ...



¡Qué interesante! ¿Podrías aportar más datos? Gracias.


----------



## Dreke (28 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cada día que pasa y seguís engullendo animales es un día más en que son asesinados seres vivos y vuestras arterias se taponan con más colesterol.
> 
> Stop especismo.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor te crees que las lechugas no son seres vivos porque no se quejan cuando las cortas.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Cada día que pasa y seguís engullendo animales es un día más en que son asesinados seres vivos y vuestras arterias se taponan con más colesterol.
> 
> Stop especismo.
> 
> ...



o sea, que podrias haber escrito esto


----------



## sportsdaily (29 Sep 2018)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Pues muy interesante, yo fuí obeso tipo 1 y basicamente hice lo que tu. Producto que tenia azucar-descartado, harina/cereales refinados (no integrales al 100%) descartados, aceite de girasol-aceite de palma-descartado, en mi caso los lacteos tambien todos desnatados y que cumplieran lo anterior o sea un yogur desnatado con fructosa-descartado, con todos estos condicionantes al final te quitas de todos los ultraprocesados y tienes que tirar de comida real con mas fibra (sacia mas) proteinas (también sacian y metabolizarlas a grasas es sumamente dificil) y menor indice glucemico (que también ayuda a que no vaya al michelin). 
Luego añadí pesas, me di cuenta que tenia mas hambre, comia mas y no solo no engordaba si no que me ponia fuertaco, lo aconsejo. Me estuve informando de esto, el tejido muscular cuesta mas mantenerlo (energéticamente hablando) por lo que puedes comer mas. Por otro lado, parece ser que el tener un porcentaje de grasa mas bajo (no demasiado) favorece el aumento de testosterona que te ayuda a mantenerte delgado, la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. El único punto que no estoy de acuerdo es con el recuento de calorias, si comes menos de lo que gastas adelgazas. Eso si te puedes HINCHAR a comer comida real hasta casi vomitar por las mismas calorias que dos porciones de pizza, un refresco y un helado, el tema es elegir bien. En fin que igual que tu me siento mucho mejor también. Buen post y a seguir así:


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> ...El único punto que no estoy de acuerdo es con el recuento de calorias, si comes menos de lo que gastas adelgazas. Eso si te puedes HINCHAR a comer comida real hasta casi vomitar por las mismas calorias que dos porciones de pizza, un refresco y un helado, el tema es elegir bien. En fin que igual que tu me siento mucho mejor también. Buen post y a seguir así:



Ay señor, llévame pronto, otra vez el balance energético no...

En fin, supongo que si no se pone una vez cada 15 o 20 páginas, los que entran nuevos no se enteran.

Un resumen rápido de por qué esa afirmación suya, aunque cierta, es totalmente inútil:

Sí, es una perogrullada insoslayable que, siendo la grasa acumulada un reservorio de energía, la única forma en que dicho reservorio puede disminuir es si sacas más de lo que metes.

El error está en pensar que esa afirmación evidente (evidente porque la premisa estaba incluida en la descripción de los términos: no es que para adelgazar haya que sacar más de lo que metes, es que ESA ES LA DEFINICIÓN DE ADELGAZAR) te sirve para diseñar una estrategia de adelgazamiento.

Aquí solemos hacer el paralelismo (chorra) de que para volar hay que lograr un empuje vertical mayor que el peso (lo cual es cierto), pero que saber eso no nos dice nada sobre cómo volar ¿a que no?

No, claro, porque no sabemos qué hacer para aumentar nuestro empuje, ni cómo reducir nuestro peso, ni cómo afectan los términos de un lado de la igualdad a los del otro lado, ni...

Pues para adelgazar, lo mismo: claro que si comes menos de lo que gastas adelgazas, pero...

¿Cuánto comes, realmente? porque no todo lo que entra por tu boca se asimila y absorbe igual

¿Y cuánto gastas, realmente? porque no siempre gastas lo mismo, sino que, de hecho, lo que comes afecta (muchísimo) a lo que gastas. Y no sólo la cantidad, sino el tipo concreto de alimento.

¿Y todo lo que comes y no gastas se convierte necesariamente en grasa? Pues tampoco, oiga.

Así que ¿De qué, exactamente, te sirve saber que lo que entra y no sale, se queda?


----------



## merkawoman (1 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ay señor, llévame pronto, otra vez el balance energético no...
> 
> En fin, supongo que si no se pone una vez cada 15 o 20 páginas, los que entran nuevos no se enteran.
> 
> ...



Con deficit calorico a largo plazo adelgazas (o a lo sumo te estancas o te mueres...), y con excedente......pues puedes adegazar aunque de entrada resulte paradojico o bien puedes engordar.

Lo que da la sensacion que no queda claro, es que el deficit calorico no es ni condicion necesaria ni suficiente para adelgazar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Oct 2018)

merkawoman dijo:


> Con deficit calorico a largo plazo adelgazas (o a lo sumo te estancas o te mueres...), y con excedente......pues puedes adegazar aunque de entrada resulte paradojico o bien puedes engordar.
> 
> Lo que da la sensacion que no queda claro, es que el deficit calorico no es ni condicion necesaria ni suficiente para adelgazar.



Nonononono.

Con déficit calórico sólo puede pasar una cosa: que adelgaces, ya sea grasa, ya músculo, ya otros tejidos.

Y con excedente calórico sólo puede pasar una cosa: que acumules, ya sea grasa, ya músculo, ya otros tejidos.

El déficit calórico es condición necesaria y suficiente para adelgazar (entendido como reducir la energía almacenada en los tejidos: entendido como pérdida concreta de grasa, eso ya es otra historia).

Lo que está claro que no queda claro es que el déficit calórico *no se puede inducir simplemente comiendo menos*, porque el resto de los términos no son fijos, sino que reaccionan ante esa reducción de insumos (buscando, por cierto, la homeostasis, los muy cabrones).

Y lo que al parecer tampoco acaba de quedar claro es que el balance calórico tiene que considerar *todo lo que entra y todo lo que sale*, no solo el _contenido energético teórico_ de lo que comemos y el _cálculo aproximado de consumo_ basado en nuestro peso, edad y actividad física.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Oct 2018)

He visto en Mercadona filetes de *salmón salvaje congelado* por apenas 3-4€. :8: ¿Están dando gato por liebre? Es imposible que sea tan barato, ¿no? ::

En la web Alaska Seafood le dan el visto bueno:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nonononono.
> 
> Con déficit calórico sólo puede pasar una cosa: que adelgaces, ya sea grasa, ya músculo, ya otros tejidos.
> 
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible.

Ahora que alguien se lo haga entender a esos que nos llaman "caloréxicos" (ya sabrás a quien me refiero).


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Oct 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Mejor explicado imposible.
> 
> Ahora que alguien se lo haga entender a esos que nos llaman "caloréxicos" (ya sabrás a quien me refiero).



_Depends on what you MEAN by calorie deficit_ (léase con acento de Alberta)

Dicho lo cual, que quede claro que yo hace al menos 3 años que no cuento calorías ni peso la comida, porque *contar calorías no vale para nada*.


----------



## merkawoman (1 Oct 2018)

Perdonad....
y que entendeis por deficit calorico??


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nonononono.
> 
> Con déficit calórico sólo puede pasar una cosa: que adelgaces, ya sea grasa, ya músculo, ya otros tejidos.
> 
> ...



nunca has entendido que el déficit calórico es INDIVIDUAL. Nunca.

No entiendes cómo funciona la ciencia. No es lineal, en muchos individuos ,en los sanos,, a partir de un exceso, ya no se absorbe más, en otros siguen acumulando agua, grasa o ambas, pero todas las personas eventualmente adelgazan y mueren si dejan de comer, dejar de comer es el extremo del déficit calórico.

Ahora bien, cuánto debe dejar de comer cada persona es algo que debe ser medido para esa persona en particular.

Lo que primero pierdes también es individual.

Pero no lo es el hecho termodinámico de que si ingieres menos de lo que gastas, adelgazas.

Hay personas adelgazando decenas de kilos con todo tipo de dietas, no sólo con dietas cetogénicas o altas en grasa.

No os cabe en la cabeza algo tan simple.


----------



## Rauxa (1 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has entendido que el déficit calórico es INDIVIDUAL. Nunca.
> 
> No entiendes cómo funciona la ciencia. No es lineal, en muchos individuos ,en los sanos,, a partir de un exceso, ya no se absorbe más, en otros siguen acumulando agua, grasa o ambas, pero todas las personas eventualmente adelgazan y mueren si dejan de comer, dejar de comer es el extremo del déficit calórico.
> 
> ...



Qué complicado, verdad?
Los animales silvestres, que viven en libertad no sufren de obesidad. Imagino que los elefantes, leones, rinocerontes, lobos...deben de tener sus propios nutris que les dicen de forma específica e individual qué comer, cuando parar...

Es solo los humanos que nos hemos hecho la picha un lío con la obesidad disparada pq la mayoría no tiene dinero para pagar un nutri que le diga cuantos gramos de macarrones o de hierbajos, comer.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Oct 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué complicado, verdad?
> Los animales silvestres, que viven en libertad no sufren de obesidad. Imagino que los elefantes, leones, rinocerontes, lobos...deben de tener sus propios nutris que les dicen de forma específica e individual qué comer, cuando parar...
> 
> Es solo los humanos que nos hemos hecho la picha un lío con la obesidad disparada pq la mayoría no tiene dinero para pagar un nutri que le diga cuantos gramos de macarrones o de hierbajos, comer.



Siempre el mismo tonto a hablar de su libro.

Ni dandole la razon en el tema de los vegetarianos (no veganos) se baja de la burra.

Sugus podia explicarnos alguna vez donde ve el problema de comer alimentos reales (sin hablar de proporcion de macros). Pareceria que defiende que es saludable comerse diez magdalenas diarias por muy veganas que sean (trigo y aceite de girasol). Aclaranos esto majete.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2018 at 19:47 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has entendido que el déficit calórico es INDIVIDUAL. Nunca.
> 
> No entiendes cómo funciona la ciencia. No es lineal, en muchos individuos ,en los sanos,, a partir de un exceso, ya no se absorbe más, en otros siguen acumulando agua, grasa o ambas, pero todas las personas eventualmente adelgazan y mueren si dejan de comer, dejar de comer es el extremo del déficit calórico.
> 
> ...



Adelgazar con dieta vegetariana 'real food' y estar saludable (huevos y pescado) es muy comun y nunca lo voy a censurar. No esta de mas meter buenas cantidades de grasa vegetal (cacao, aove, aguacates...). 

Algun problema con esto?


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué complicado, verdad?
> Los animales silvestres, que viven en libertad no sufren de obesidad. Imagino que los elefantes, leones, rinocerontes, lobos...deben de tener sus propios nutris que les dicen de forma específica e individual qué comer, cuando parar...
> 
> Es solo los humanos que nos hemos hecho la picha un lío con la obesidad disparada pq la mayoría no tiene dinero para pagar un nutri que le diga cuantos gramos de macarrones o de hierbajos, comer.



claro, en la naturaleza todo el mundo sabe que puede comer lo que quiera cuando quiera y que no engordará siempre y cuando no coma carbohidratos, por eso los monos están gordos y los osos a pesar de hincharse a salmón con su grasita se mantienen como sílfides hasta el siguiente verano, si es que sobreviven la hibernación con tamaña figura.

Las idioteces que decís son apoteósicas. Ni las tablas nutricionales sabéis y andáis dando lecciones de fisiología.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2018 at 20:07 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Adelgazar con dieta vegetariana y estar saludable (huevos y pescado) es muy comun y nunca lo voy a censurar. No esta de mas meter buenas cantidades de grasa vegetal (cacao, aove, aguacates...).
> 
> Algun problema con esto?



tienes problema con adelgazar con dietas altas en carbohidratos y ya te puse evidencias de que es posible.

No hace falta meter buenas cantidades de grasas excepto si quieres poblaciones enfermas, poco vitales, poco fértiles y poco longevas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, en la naturaleza todo el mundo sabe que puede comer lo que quiera cuando quiera y que no engordará siempre y cuando no coma carbohidratos, por eso los monos están gordos y los osos a pesar de hincharse a salmón con su grasita se mantienen como sílfides hasta el siguiente verano, si es que sobreviven la hibernación con tamaña figura.
> 
> Las idioteces que decís son apoteósicas. Ni las tablas nutricionales sabéis y andáis dando lecciones de fisiología.
> 
> ...



Entonces tu distingues entre el carbohidrato de una magdalena y el de una manzana o el arroz, o para ti todo es lo mismo?

Corrigeme si me equivoco... estas diciendo que la grasa del aove o del aguacate es mala? Para que exactamente?

Va estirate en la explicacion que tu sabes.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Entonces tu distingues entre el carbohidrato de una magdalena y el de una manzana o el arroz, o para ti todo es lo mismo?
> 
> Va estirate en la explicacion que tu sabes.



una persona puede adelgazar a base de pan si la proporción de grasas no supera el 10% de sus calorías totales.

Es más, puede adelgazar a base de pura azúcar.

Es más, Kemper curaba a sus pacientes a base de arroz blanco y tenían permitido comer cierta cantidad de azúcar.

Es más, cualquier tipo de carbohidrato, salvo intolerancias o alergias, genera menos acumulación de grasa por caloría que la misma cantidad de grasa y de esto ya puse estudios.

De novo lipogenesis in metabolic homeostasis: More friend than foe? - ScienceDirect

Sin un déficit calórico, nadie adelgaza con ninguna dieta. Sin exceso calórico, nadie engorda con ninguna dieta.

La cuestión es encontrar la cantidad normocalórica para la persona en cuestión dada su metabolismo y actividad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> una persona puede adelgazar a base de pan si la proporción de grasas no supera el 10% de sus calorías totales.
> 
> Es más, puede adelgazar a base de pura azúcar.
> 
> ...



Sencilla y llanamente falso. Los neófitos que lean este hilo y el primero, o bien el hilo de estudios, lo que dice sugus hace ya años que se ha desmontado aquí. 

"Adelgazar comiendo azúcar":ouch:


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sencilla y llanamente falso. Los neófitos que lean este hilo y el primero, o bien el hilo de estudios, lo que dice sugus hace ya años que se ha desmontado aquí.
> 
> "Adelgazar comiendo azúcar":ouch:



Por lo menos se ha quitado la careta. Defiende abiertamente que comer bollos (trigo y azucar) es una forma como cualquier otra para adelgazar.

Me apunto esta pagina del hilo que va a ser la rision para mucho tiempo.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2018 at 20:59 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> una persona puede adelgazar a base de pan si la proporción de grasas no supera el 10% de sus calorías totales.
> 
> Es más, puede adelgazar a base de pura azúcar.
> 
> ...



El link de Sugus no tiene desperdicio. Como de costumbre cuelga estudios que confirman lo que aqui decimos. No se si al ser en ingles piensa que cuelan sus chaladuras.

Por favor leer con atencion traducido:

Un excedente agudo de carbohidratos y otros sustratos puede convertirse y almacenarse de manera segura como lípidos en los adipocitos a través de la lipogénesis de novo (DNL). Sin embargo, en la obesidad, una condición caracterizada por un balance energético positivo crónico, la DNL en los tejidos no adiposos puede conducir a una acumulación de lípidos ectópicos que conduce a la lipotoxicidad y al estrés metabólico. De hecho, la DNL se recluta dinámicamente en el hígado durante el desarrollo de la enfermedad del hígado graso, donde la DNL es una fuente importante de lípidos. Sin embargo, varias evidencias indican que DNL es un camino ineficiente para la conversión de calorías a lípidos y que DNL puede desempeñar un papel importante en el mantenimiento de la homeostasis metabólica.

Alcance de la revisión

En este manuscrito, discutimos el papel de la DNL como fuente de lípidos durante la obesidad, la eficiencia energética de esta vía en la conversión de calorías adicionales a los lípidos y la función de la DNL como vía de soporte de la homeostasis metabólica.

Conclusión principal

Llegamos a la conclusión de que la inhibición de DNL en sujetos obesos, a menos que se combine con una corrección del balance energético positivo crónico, puede promover aún más la lipotoxicidad y el estrés metabólico. Por el contrario, las estrategias destinadas a activar específicamente DNL en el tejido adiposo podrían apoyar la homeostasis metabólica en sujetos obesos por una serie de mecanismos, que se analizan en este manuscrito.

Pd. Viene a decir que el exceso de carbos se convierte en grasas. Va de cabeza al jilo de estudios.

Pd2. Si seguimos leyendo el estudio QUE HA PUESTO SUGUS le da un repaso a distintos tipos de carbos incluida la fructosa (fruta) que en exceso es un zas en toda la boca.

Sugus de verdad sabes ingles?? Nos das argumentos para crujirte


----------



## Direct (1 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has entendido que el déficit calórico es INDIVIDUAL. Nunca.
> 
> No entiendes cómo funciona la ciencia. No es lineal, en muchos individuos ,en los sanos,, a partir de un exceso, ya no se absorbe más, en otros siguen acumulando agua, grasa o ambas, pero todas las personas eventualmente adelgazan y mueren si dejan de comer, dejar de comer es el extremo del déficit calórico.
> 
> ...




Si que nos entra en la cabeza eso.

El problema no es que no se pierda peso... Perder lo pierden...

Lo malo es después el efecto rebote porque no suelen ser dietas que puedan estirar mucho tiempo.

Tampoco suelen ser dietas que gusten a uno realizarlas por la falta de alimentos con buen sabor. Si, la grasa da sabor a todo.

Preguntale a tu vecino que esta a dieta si le gustaria estar comiendo así toda la vida... A ver que te dice... Te manda a la mierda directamente.

Y yo firmaba ya por seguir esta dieta para toda la vida.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y esto como va, comiendo una cucharada cada hora, cien gramos cada veinticuatro horas...?


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sencilla y llanamente falso. Los neófitos que lean este hilo y el primero, o bien el hilo de estudios, lo que dice sugus hace ya años que se ha desmontado aquí.
> 
> "Adelgazar comiendo azúcar":ouch:



claro, claro, así que, según vosotros, una persona se pone a comer exclusivamente 200 gr de azúcar (800 calorías) y va a ponerse obeso.

Esto no te lo compra ningún científico serio, ni siquiera de los estudios que habéis puesto por muy comprados que estén.

Otra cosa son los gurús tipo mercola.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 02:05 ----------




Direct dijo:


> Si que nos entra en la cabeza eso.
> 
> El problema no es que no se pierda peso... Perder lo pierden...
> 
> ...



a la gente le gusta comer carne podrida y quemada o leche con pus de vaca, a todo se acostumbra uno si te lo dan desde pequeño.

El asunto es que muchas dietas tradicionales eran así, bajas en grasa y alta en carbohidratos. Y les funcionaron y funcionan allí donde todavía comen similarmente.

Pero al respecto de adelgazar lo que digo es que se puede adelgazar con cualquier dieta siempre y cuando haya un déficit calórico para TUS NECESIDADES, que son difíciles de calcular, la fórmulas usadas habitualmente pueden tener un error de hasta el 40%.

Se puede engordar comiendo grasa también, a no ser que tengas un problema de salud y te siente como un tiro, como los celiacos que adelgazan por mucho pan que coman hasta que mueren por desnutrición.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> nunca has entendido que el déficit calórico es INDIVIDUAL. Nunca.



Te equivocas de persona, creo.
De hecho, con esa afirmación hasta te quedas corto: el déficit calórico no sólo es individual, sino que además es variable en el tiempo, en función de muchos otros factores.

De hecho, probablemente es más parecido entre personas de lo que te crees, y lo único que sucede es que personas distintas están en situaciones hormonales distintas, comen cosas distintas, han comido en un pasado cosas distintas, y por eso reaccionan de forma distinta al mismo PRESUNTO déficit calórico (porque no será el mismo déficit calórico, porque su situación hormonal e intestinal concreta supondrá diferencias en la absorción y en el consumo del mismo alimento, con lo que lo que en uno es déficit, en otro puede hasta ser superávit).



> No entiendes cómo funciona la ciencia. No es lineal, en muchos individuos ,en los sanos,, a partir de un exceso, ya no se absorbe más, en otros siguen acumulando agua, grasa o ambas, pero todas las personas eventualmente adelgazan y mueren si dejan de comer, dejar de comer es el extremo del déficit calórico.



Otra vez, te equivocas. El primero que ha señalado que el metabolismo es un sistema complejo y no lineal, que funciona de forma diferente cuando te sobran 30 kilos que cuando quieres bajar a un % de grasa de un solo dígito, que no funciona igual en invierno que en verano, de día que de noche, que hasta la falta de sueño, el estrés o la luz del sol afectan, soy yo.

Sobre que todas las personas adelgazan si dejan de comer, no sé en qué momento has pensado que yo podría dudar tal cosa. Lo que sucede es que *no es lo mismo dejar de comer que comer menos*, no es lo mismo ayunar un día sí y otro no que comer la mitad cada día.



> Ahora bien, cuánto debe dejar de comer cada persona es algo que debe ser medido para esa persona en particular.
> 
> Lo que primero pierdes también es individual.
> 
> Pero no lo es el hecho termodinámico de que si ingieres menos de lo que gastas, adelgazas.



Sí, pero postulo que eso se debe (como dije antes) a que la situación hormonal de cada persona es distinta. Si pudiéramos agrupar a las personas por su situación hormonal concreta, veríamos converger el efecto de un cambio en la pauta alimentaria en gran medida.

Sí, aún quedaría cierta variabilidad achacable a la genética, pero sería mínima.



> Hay personas adelgazando decenas de kilos con todo tipo de dietas, no sólo con dietas cetogénicas o altas en grasa.
> 
> No os cabe en la cabeza algo tan simple.



Otra vez me confundes, no sé con quién.

TODAS LAS DIETAS FUNCIONAN, si mides el éxito en kilos perdidos. Luego te asomas a los dos o tres años, y como el 99% de las veces los kilos han vuelto, y se han traído a un amigo.

Si mides el éxito como AJUSTE PERMANENTE del PORCENTAJE DE GRASA CORPORAL... entonces funcionan algunas, en algunos casos, y con algunas personas.


----------



## montella (2 Oct 2018)

Yo entro mas para aprender q para aportar ya he comentado mi caso perdi mas de 120 kilos....luego recupere unos 50....los volvi a perder....he recuperado unos 20 y ya he perdido de esos 10.....sigo en perder esos 10.Mi caso como veis es un poco tobogan y tengo fluctuaciones de peso tremenda por estres basicamente.Eso si no paso hambre cuando me pongo a dieta nunca y cojo kilos pq me da por comer guarradas por estres-aburrimiento y cojo los kilos muy muy rapido.....

Os puedo garantizar q se puede adelgazar comiendo CH la primera vez lo hice fue cuando perdi los 120 kilos y cuando no sabia nada de nada de alimentacion mi comida principal solia ser macarrones-espaguetti-arroz con carne y tomate mas fruta.Y tambien tomaba pan en el desayuno tostadas con nocilla.Solo no tomaba CH por la noche tomaba cinta de lomo o pescado y ensalada.Eso si estaba en deficit calorico.

Ahora hago dietas muchisimo mas saludables meto un monton de verdura,grasa y moderada en proteinas y muy pocos CH.Me noto muy muy saciado mas q nunca quizas aunke como dije nunca pase hambre pero el ritmo de perdida de peso es similar sinceramente.Y ademas practico ayuno intermitente sin problemas de ansiedades.

No quiero polemizar con nadie.Solo hablo de mi experiencia personal q como os digo es un poco subgeneris.


----------



## sportsdaily (2 Oct 2018)

Yo si que creo que contar calorias cuenta y macros puede ser útil. Quien haga volumen y definicion en un gimnasio sabrá que o cuentas calorias o vas a ciegas. Que si, que hay gente que tiene mucho ojo y lo sabe hacer sin contar, pero para los que no tienen esa intuición o no se conocen bien funciona.


----------



## Trustno1 (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> una persona puede adelgazar a base de pan si la proporción de grasas no supera el 10% de sus calorías totales.
> 
> Es más, puede adelgazar a base de pura azúcar.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que leer. Lo básico es comer limpio y no azúcares añadidos, y mejor comer grano que sea integral, verdadero, a arroz blanco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, así que, según vosotros, una persona se pone a comer exclusivamente 200 gr de azúcar (800 calorías) y va a ponerse obeso.
> 
> Esto no te lo compra ningún científico serio, ni siquiera de los estudios que habéis puesto por muy comprados que estén.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: Te estás cubriendo de gloria!


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Otra vez me confundes, no sé con quién.
> 
> TODAS LAS DIETAS FUNCIONAN, si mides el éxito en kilos perdidos. Luego te asomas a los dos o tres años, y como el 99% de las veces los kilos han vuelto, y se han traído a un amigo.
> 
> Si mides el éxito como AJUSTE PERMANENTE del PORCENTAJE DE GRASA CORPORAL... entonces funcionan algunas, en algunos casos, y con algunas personas.



mareas la perdiz, si al final estamos diciendo lo mismo no viene a cuento negar lo que digo.

Aquí se ha afirmado que no se engorda aunque comas 5000 calorías diarias de panceta aunque tu cuerpo sólo necesite 2000, por poner un ejemplo.

Y se ha negado que se pueda estar delgado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos cuando ha sido la dieta de miles de millones de personas durante miles de años, probablemente, con los nuevos datos, decenas de miles de años.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mareas la perdiz, si al final estamos diciendo lo mismo no viene a cuento negar lo que digo.
> 
> Aquí se ha afirmado que no se engorda aunque comas 5000 calorías diarias de panceta aunque tu cuerpo sólo necesite 2000, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Y se ha negado que se pueda estar delgado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos cuando ha sido la dieta de miles de millones de personas durante miles de años, probablemente, con los nuevos datos, decenas de miles de años.



Pues nada como tu retraso no tiene limites te pongo de nuevo TU ESTUDIO LINKADO.

De novo lipogenesis in metabolic homeostasis: More friend than foe? - ScienceDirect


EN EL ESTUDIO QUE TU MISMO HAS COLGADO PONE ESTO:

Además, no se sabe si la eliminación más rápida de lípidos hepáticos observada durante la restricción de carbohidratos, en comparación con la restricción de grasa, depende de las diferencias en DNL. De hecho, es probable que la restricción de carbohidratos, más que la restricción de grasa, conduzca a un aumento en la producción de glucosa hepática , un importante aporte calórico del hígado, que podría promover aún más el balance energético negativo de los hepatocitos. La evidencia adicional para apoyar el papel de los carbohidratos y DNL en NAFLD humana proviene de los estudios de sobrealimentación de fructosa . *Los hombres sanos alimentados con un 35% de excedente calórico como fructosa durante siete días mostraron lípidos intrahepatocelulares significativamente elevados en comparación con los sujetos control que no recibieron el excedente calórico de fructosa *


Pero que mareos te dan que cuelgas estudios que vienen a corroborar lo que intentas rebatir??? 
:XX: :XX:


INTENTA COLGAR ALGO PARECIDO EN RELACION A LAS GRASAS O TEN DECENCIA INTELECTUAL Y VETE A TPC.:


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por lo menos se ha quitado la careta. Defiende abiertamente que comer bollos (trigo y azucar) es una forma como cualquier otra para adelgazar.
> 
> Me apunto esta pagina del hilo que va a ser la rision para mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



tranquilo que ya te resalto en negrita lo que siempre te pasas por alto, que viene a decir que es más difícil engordar con carbohidratos que con grasas.

La conversión de carbohidratos a grasas es MENOS eficiente que la conversión de grasas a grasas.

Lo que dice el estudio es que la inhibición de la lipogénesis de novo, es decir una dieta baja en carbohidratos, genera a la larga la misma hepatoxicidad a no ser que se corrija el EXCESO CALÓRICO.

El estudio analiza la influencia de este proceso y de distintas fuentes de carbohidratos sobre el hígado en pacientes que ya tienen hígado graso, y las conclusiones no son las que tu estás pretendiendo colar.

El que no tienen ni puta idea de interpretar estudios eres tú.



> Yet, a number of evidences discussed in this review indicate that the specific recruitment of DNL during chronic positive energy balance may protect from ectopic lipid deposition and glucose intolerance. Indeed, DNL is an energetically inefficient way to store extra calories to lipids. Hence, the direct deposition of lipids from diet or from the circulating pool of fatty acids released from adipose tissue will lead to more ectopic lipid accumulation than DNL. *Because DNL produces lipids with an extra caloric cost and by disposing glucose*, it should be a safer road for excessive calories to lipid storage than the alternative pathways.




ni puta idea, si ya en el título te lo están diciendo, zoquete, la lipogénesis de novo más amigo que enemigo.

Ahora seguid negando que se puede adelgazar con dietas altas en carbohidratos.

Cherry picking es lo único que sabéis hacer los paleomagufos, eso sí, sin entender una mierda.

Y este estudio es en obsesos con diabetes y concluyen que la lipogénesis de novo puede ser incluso positiva, lo cual llevaría a concluir que no es positivo restringir de carbohidratos a estos pacientes, y no estoy hablando de azúcar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mareas la perdiz, si al final estamos diciendo lo mismo no viene a cuento negar lo que digo.
> 
> Aquí se ha afirmado que no se engorda aunque comas 5000 calorías diarias de panceta aunque tu cuerpo sólo necesite 2000, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Y se ha negado que se pueda estar delgado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos cuando ha sido la dieta de miles de millones de personas durante miles de años, probablemente, con los nuevos datos, decenas de miles de años.



Es imposible comerse 5000 calorías de panceta diarias, por eso no engordas. Una loncha de 100gr. de panceta son unas 450 kcal, es decir te tendrías que comer más de un kilo de panceta diario, ni un león tío, y eso que el león comiéndoselo no engorda.::

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 20:08 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> La conversión de carbohidratos a grasas es MENOS eficiente que la conversión de grasas a grasas.



¿Puedes desarrollar eso de "grasas a grasas" con demostración científica y tal? Vamos igual que te demostramos lo de carbos a grasas mediante insulina... me interesa mucho...


----------



## DonCrisis (2 Oct 2018)

Veo que Sunwukung ha vuelto por todo lo alto poniendo estudios que le quitan la razón. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> tranquilo que ya te resalto en negrita lo que siempre te pasas por alto, que viene a decir que es más difícil engordar con carbohidratos que con grasas.
> 
> La conversión de carbohidratos a grasas es MENOS eficiente que la conversión de grasas a grasas.
> 
> ...



'varias evidencias indican que DNL es un camino ineficiente para la conversión de calorías a lípidos'

DONDE COJONES PONE EN TU ESTUDIO QUE LAS GRASAS INGERIDAS SE ACUMULAN MAS EFICIENTEMENTE!!

Dice que es ineficiente y luego te dice que para un gran superavit calorico en forma de hidratos se acumula que da gusto.

Repite conmigo SUPERAVIT DE HIDRATOS = GRASA VISCERAL

Coño que lo de las grasas directamente te lo inventas.

Busca busca algun parrafo sobre grasas... yo he visto el de la fructosa.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 20:46 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es imposible comerse 5000 calorías de panceta diarias, por eso no engordas. Una loncha de 100gr. de panceta son unas 450 kcal, es decir te tendrías que comer más de un kilo de panceta diario, ni un león tío, y eso que el león comiéndoselo no engorda.::
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 20:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Si el puto estudio hablase de grasas pero va a ser que no.

Pd. Tienes un grave problema Sugus

Pd. Venga otra vez:
Los hombres sanos alimentados con un 35% de excedente calórico como fructosa durante siete días mostraron lípidos intrahepatocelulares significativamente elevados en comparación con los sujetos control que no recibieron el excedente calórico de fructosa


----------



## Señor Calopez (3 Oct 2018)

No pelearse.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> mareas la perdiz, si al final estamos diciendo lo mismo no viene a cuento negar lo que digo.
> 
> Aquí se ha afirmado que no se engorda aunque comas 5000 calorías diarias de panceta* aunque tu cuerpo sólo necesite 2000*, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Y se ha negado que se pueda estar delgado comiendo una dieta alta en carbohidratos cuando ha sido la dieta de miles de millones de personas durante miles de años, probablemente, con los nuevos datos, decenas de miles de años.



QUE NOOOOOO

Que lo que es incorrecto es que tu cuerpo sólo necesite 2000.
Que lo que tu cuerpo consume TAMBIÉN DEPENDE DE LO QUE COMES, porque el cuerpo tiende a la homeostasis y va a subir el ritmo metabólico para procurar quemar lo que "comes de más". O al menos lo hará si tu sistema endocrino funciona correctamente (=no está jodido porque recibe señales contradictorias).

Y ya puestos, también es incorrecto asumir que porque comas 5000 calorías (aunque yo jamás he comido calorías: prefiero la comida, la verdad), eso significa que absorbes las 5000 (¿De qué vivirían entonces los seres coprófagos).

Y te he repetido hasta la saciedad (sí, concretamente yo, y concretamente a ti) que NO ES IMPOSIBLE ESTAR DELGADO COMIENDO UNA DIETA ALTA EN CARBOHIDRATOS, lo que sucede es que no vale cualquier dieta alta en carbohidratos, sino que hay que meter en la ecuación cosas como:

- que sean de absorción lenta
- que se preparen de forma que ralentice aún más su absorción
- que se adecuen al nivel de actividad física del individuo
- que se compensen los periodos de alimentación y ayuno
- que se cicle *estacionalmente* la ingesta de *FRUCTOSA*, de modo que en verano-otoño se promueva la acumulación de grasa, que será utilizada en invierno-primavera, cuando la fruta dulce no está disponible

Además, como también te he dicho más de una vez, las dietas altas en carbohidratos como la que he descrito en realidad *no son (tan) altas en carbohidratos* porque aportan mucho *almidón resistente* que es convertido en *ácidos grasos de cadena corta* por la flora. Es decir, que parte del arrozaco de los chinos no se absorbe como carbohidratos, sino que se transforma en butiratos antes de ser absorbido.

¿Te entra en el melón? Que NADIE NIEGA que una dieta alta en carbohidratos PUEDA SER adecuada en según qué circunstancias. 
El problema es que, como esas circunstancias en general YA NO SE DAN, pues insistir en los carbohidratos desemboca en una epidemia de obesidad sin precedentes en la historia de la humanidad.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2018 at 09:14 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> tranquilo que ya te resalto en negrita lo que siempre te pasas por alto, que viene a decir que es más difícil engordar con carbohidratos que con grasas.
> 
> La conversión de carbohidratos a grasas es MENOS eficiente que la conversión de grasas a grasas.
> 
> ...



Y dale perico al torno.
Que no te enteras, que el hecho de que los procesos sean más o menos eficientes es IRRELEVANTE, porque un cuerpo bien regulado QUEMA EL EXCESO ENERGÉTICO, simple y llanamente.

El salto lógico ERRÓNEO es pensar que el cuerpo trata siempre de ser lo más eficiente posible, y por tanto lo mejor es usar vías de acumulación de grasa lo más ineficientes posibles para gestionar el exceso.

Y además de ERRÓNEO, ese salto lógico es CONTRAPRODUCENTE, porque sucede que esas vías de acumulación de grasa, aunque más ineficientes, tienen el PEQUEÑO INCONVENIENTE de mandar al cuerpo señales de que ES HORA DE ACUMULAR.

La ineficiencia de la DNL, comparada con el gasto extra de un metabolismo que no está en modo acumulación, *no vale ni para tomar por culo*




> ni puta idea, si ya en el título te lo están diciendo, zoquete, la lipogénesis de novo más amigo que enemigo.



Sí, se ve que los investigadores han cometido el mismo salto lógico erróneo que tú: asumir que es mejor forzar la ineficiencia que restituir el control metabólico.



> Ahora seguid negando que se puede adelgazar con dietas altas en carbohidratos.



Que eso no lo niega nadie, membrillo.



> Cherry picking es lo único que sabéis hacer los paleomagufos, eso sí, sin entender una mierda.
> 
> Y este estudio es en obsesos con diabetes y concluyen que la lipogénesis de novo puede ser incluso positiva, lo cual llevaría a concluir que no es positivo restringir de carbohidratos a estos pacientes, y no estoy hablando de azúcar.



Porque los autores patinan como Javier Fernández, porque no han entendido lo crucial que es restituir el equilibrio hormonal para los _obsesos_(sic. ).

Las conclusiones del estudio son de gilipollas integral, porque mucho más importante que *cuánta grasa* es *a dónde va esa grasa*, y mucho menos daño hacen 5 kilos de grasa subcutánea que 500 gramos de grasa hepática.

Y yaveusté, resulta que acumular grasa vía ingesta de grasa reparte la carga en todo el cuerpo, mientras que acumular grasa vía DNL la deja toda todita en el hígado. Que se lo pregunten a los gansos esos tan ricos, cuya carne es magra, pero cuyo _foie_ es _gras_

---------- Post added 03-oct-2018 at 09:30 ----------

AÑADO: sí, acumular grasa por ingesta de grasa *sí que es más eficiente* que acumular grasa vía DNL.

La grasa se emulsiona, pasa a la linfa y de allí se lleva a los adipocitos sin apenas coste energético al no haber casi transformaciones metabólicas en el proceso (que alguna que otra hay, pero vamos)

PERO DA IGUAL

Lo que NO DA IGUAL es el hecho de que ciertos carbohidratos dan al cuerpo señales de que ES HORA DE ACUMULAR GRASA PARA EL INVIERNO, lo que hace que éste reduzca el ritmo metabólico MUCHO MÁS de lo que se pierde en la transformación de carbohidratos en grasa vía DNL.

Que el consumo basal tiene *una enorme variabilidad*, y que está *regulado hormonalmente*, de suerte que el efecto que tiene sobre él cosas como las ineficiencias metabólicas o la actividad física es DES-PRE-CIA-BLE.

En el largo plazo NADA (salvo la privación o el sobreconsumo extremos) es una cuestión meramente energética, TODO lo que altera el equilibrio endocrino lo hace a nivel HOR-MO-NAL.

¿Ejercicio? la energía que gastas es ridícula, y el sistema endocrino la compensa bajando un poquitín la temperatura corporal. Funciona porque *mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos, promueve la creación de nuevo tejido muscular y reduce los niveles de cortisol.*
¿Dietas hipocalóricas? funcionan *de forma transitoria*, hasta que el cuerpo asume que eso es lo que hay y ajusta el ritmo metabólico para compensar el desequilibrio y, lo que es peor, *restituir la situación de partida*

Y no hay más. Una intervención que modifique de forma permanente la composición corporal sólo lo hace en tanto modifica el equilibrio hormonal. Por eso contar calorías es de tontucios.


----------



## Direct (3 Oct 2018)

Se puede perder peso metiendo carbos en dieta. Claro que se puede.

Depende mucho del.metabolismo de cada persona y normalmente los que tenemos el metabolismo lento nos cuesta perder peso mientras tengamos en dieta los carbos. No pasa lo mismo con la gente que tiene metabolismo más rápido.

Las calorias importan también pero si pesas 150 kg a poco que dejes los carbos comiendo la mismas calorias vas a perser peso si o si.

Llegara un punto que si quieres bajar más si o si vas a tener que contar calorias .


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Oct 2018)

Direct dijo:


> Se puede perder peso metiendo carbos en dieta. Claro que se puede.
> 
> Depende mucho del.metabolismo de cada persona y normalmente los que tenemos el metabolismo lento nos cuesta perder peso mientras tengamos en dieta los carbos. No pasa lo mismo con la gente que tiene metabolismo más rápido.
> 
> ...



Pues la realidad es muy tozuda. Eliminando hidratos de refinados se caen los kilos sin esfuerzo.

Yo hice un recuento (que ya colgue aqui) de calorias, los primeros meses y comiendo MAS fueron 17 kilos menos.

A mas obesidad esto funciona como un tiro.

Ya hemos recalcado mil veces que sin la intervencion de la insulina es casi imposible acumular grasas con un exceso calorico.

Los unicos alimentos que hacen trabajar horas extra al pancreas son los carbos refinados.

Las calorias son los padres.

Pd. Aqui cuando se habla de carbos hablamos de refinados, no de los otros, que Sugus le saltara a la yugular.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> *Yo si que creo que contar calorias cuenta y macros puede ser útil. Quien haga volumen y definicion en un gimnasio sabrá que o cuentas calorias o vas a ciegas. Que si, que hay gente que tiene mucho ojo y lo sabe hacer sin contar, pero para los que no tienen esa intuición o no se conocen bien funciona.*



Las cuentan los gusanillos del gimnasio que se creen todo lo que les dicen los "profesionales" pero yo te puedo asegurar que a alto nivel nadie cuenta calorías ni nada parecido. 

Volumen, hincharte a carbohidratos, proteinas y estimular la insulina todo lo que se pueda y más.

Definición: Subir aún más las proteinas, reducir los carbohidratos y secarse todo lo posible.

Basicamente es eso y no hay más misterio.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2018 at 22:48 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> *La conversión de carbohidratos a grasas es MENOS eficiente que la conversión de grasas a grasas..*



Hola Sugus que tal cuanto tiempo, se te ve bastante activo.

Ahora que has vuelto a este hilo en modo reportero dicharachero a ver si me explicas de una vez lo que tantas veces te he preguntado y siempre te has echo el sueco para no contestarlo:

*¿Cuales son las rutas y mecanismos que utiliza el organismo para acumular la grasa que consumes en los almacenes de grasa?*

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (3 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Volumen, hincharte a carbohidratos, proteinas y estimular la insulina todo lo que se pueda y más.



¿Y es sano? ienso:

Yo estoy estancado en cuanto a peso y como razonablemente bien. Mucho pescado, muchos huevos, mucha verdura y lo justo de carne. Lo que sí he reducido es la grasilla abdominal.

Me falta volver a la rutina de las legumbres (garbanzos, lentejas y arroces) de lunes a viernes, a diario. ¿Sería suficiente? ienso:


----------



## zapatitos (3 Oct 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Y es sano? ienso:
> 
> Yo estoy estancado en cuanto a peso y como razonablemente bien. Mucho pescado, muchos huevos, mucha verdura y lo justo de carne. Lo que sí he reducido es la grasilla abdominal.
> 
> Me falta volver a la rutina de las legumbres (garbanzos, lentejas y arroces) de lunes a viernes, a diario. ¿Sería suficiente?* ienso:



Pues claro que no es sano, sobrestimular la insulina solo te puede traer a largo plazo problemas. Aparte del montón de ejercicio que deberías de hacer para no engordar demasiado ya que la insulina no solo estimula el crecimiento muscular sino también la acumulación de grasas.

Lo he dicho varias veces, se puede ganar músculo con una dieta baja en carbohidratos pero no tanto ni tan rápido como con una dieta alta en carbohidratos basicamente porque la insulina es la hormona más anabólica que se conoce y los carbohidratos la estimulan. Y si tomas una dosis carbohidratos cada 2-3 horas estarás estimulando la hormona que es más anabólica llamada insulina cada 2-3 horas y por tanto tendrás más posibilidades de crecer en tamaño muscular, siempre que entrenes con la suficiente intensidad para aprovechar todos esos carbohidratos y esa insulina claro está.

Pero esa es la parte bonita, después está la parte menos bonita que es el ir desarrollando poco a poco resistencia a la insulina y acabar probablemente con problemas como diabetes, problemas de corazón, tromboflebitis, etc que no son ninguna broma. Aparte de que cualquier carbohidrato que sobre irá a parar a los depósitos de grasa.

La conclusión es que a lo mejor echabas algún kilillo más de músuclo (y digo solo a lo mejor porque no basta solo con estimular la insulina sino que hay que entrenar lo suficiente para que se pueda convertir en crecimiento muscular) pero probablemente también algún kilillo de morcilla y acabarías probablemente peor.

Yo no se cuantos carbohidratos tomarás ahora, yo desde que cambié al ayuno de unas 24 horas suelo tomar entre 50-100 gr de carbohidratos procedentes de la fruta, las legumbres y algunas veces un poco de copos de avena, las patatas y el arroz los sábados y los domingos para las paellitas y las tortillas de patatas que eso es sagrado. He perdido algo de peso pero según la parienta estoy ahora mejor y si lo dice ella pues así será.

Resumiendo, yo no te aconsejo que lo hagas salvo que vivas de tu físico que no creo que sea tu caso, la salud es lo primero.

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Oct 2018)

Estoy elaborando un nuevo menú semanal (por aquello de ser un obseso del orden y de la planificación económica ::, ya lo publicaré por aquí) y mi intención es *meter pucheros de lunes a viernes* a la hora de comer (garbanzos, lentejas, arroz, garbanzos, lentejas).
Eso y el pan de un bocadillo a la semana y 70 gr. de copos de avena para desayunar de lunes a viernes, aunque esto es más opcional que otra cosa y estoy por cambiarlo.

Pretendo hacer lo más sano posible, que el cardiólogo me dijo que tenía un corazón sano pero que no engordara muy de golpe, que nunca es bueno. Aunque es un poco tostón no ver resultados.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Oct 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Estoy elaborando un nuevo menú semanal (por aquello de ser un obseso del orden y de la planificación económica ::, ya lo publicaré por aquí) y mi intención es meter pucheros de lunes a viernes a la hora de comer (garbanzos, lentejas, arroz, garbanzos, lentejas).
> Eso y el pan de un bocadillo a la semana y 70 gr. de copos de avena para desayunar de lunes a viernes, aunque esto es más opcional que otra cosa y estoy por cambiarlo.
> 
> Pretendo hacer lo más sano posible, que el cardiólogo me dijo que tenía un corazón sano pero que no engordara muy de golpe, que nunca es bueno. Aunque es un poco tostón no ver resultados.*



Es que ganar músculo sin ayuda química es un proceso lento de años y años acumulando poco a poco y gramo a gramo. La gente tiene prisas para todo y quereis mucho y lo quereis ya pero las cosas no funcionan así. Que yo llevo 30 años en esto con dedicación.

Por ponerte un ejemplo funciona más o menos como el Síndrome de la Rana Hervida el cual conocerás osease un problema que se va haciendo lentamente más grande y por tanto los daños no se llegan a percibir, esta falta de conciencia ante el problema hace que no reacciones hasta que ya es tarde y no tiene ninguna solución.

Este síndrome está inspirado en el libro *"La Rana Que No Sabía Que Estaba Hervida y Otras Lecciones de la Vida"* del filósofo Olivier Clerc, donde este filósofo utiliza la analogía de la rana que está hirviendo en una cazuela y le van añadiendo la temperatura muy lentamente (0,02 grados al minuto) entonces la rana se queda quieta en la cazuela y cuando toma conciencia de que se está achicharrando e intenta saltar ya es demasiado tarde y muere hervida.

Pues con esto es algo similar, vas aumentando tan poquito a poco que no eres consciente de ello e incluso te frustras, hasta que un buen día te ves incluso por casualidad en un espejo o en un video y dices...¡hostias! ¿Ese soy yo? Pues se me ha notado. O te lo dice alguien que lleva ya un buen tiempo sin verte y por tanto tiene una visión de tí anterior que es muy diferente de golpe a la que das actualmente ¡Hostias! te has puesto fuerte ¿haces pesas? La gente que te ve asiduamente como también te ve ir cambiando muy poco a poco también tiene lo del Síndrome de la Rana Hervida y si les preguntas te suelen ver siempre igual, aunque estés más grande o más viejo )

Pues eso, paciencia, buenos alimentos y salud.

Pues eso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las cuentan los gusanillos del gimnasio que se creen todo lo que les dicen los "profesionales" pero yo te puedo asegurar que a alto nivel nadie cuenta calorías ni nada parecido.
> 
> Volumen, hincharte a carbohidratos, proteinas y estimular la insulina todo lo que se pueda y más.
> 
> ...



¿A qué te refieres con secarse todo lo posible?


----------



## fmc (4 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues claro que no es sano, sobrestimular la insulina solo te puede traer a largo plazo problemas. Aparte del montón de ejercicio que deberías de hacer para no engordar demasiado ya que la insulina no solo estimula el crecimiento muscular sino también la acumulación de grasas.
> 
> Lo he dicho varias veces, se puede ganar músculo con una dieta baja en carbohidratos pero no tanto ni tan rápido como con una dieta alta en carbohidratos basicamente porque la insulina es la hormona más anabólica que se conoce y los carbohidratos la estimulan. Y si tomas una dosis carbohidratos cada 2-3 horas estarás estimulando la hormona que es más anabólica llamada insulina cada 2-3 horas y por tanto tendrás más posibilidades de crecer en tamaño muscular, siempre que entrenes con la suficiente intensidad para aprovechar todos esos carbohidratos y esa insulina claro está.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. De hecho llevo un tiempo dándole vueltas a cuál podría ser la forma óptima de crear músculo sin desarrollar todos estos efectos secundarios de una insulinemia desbocada. Mi teoría es que lo ideal sería seguir un ciclo tal que así (de nuevo la intermitencia sería la clave):

1. Dieta LCHF o cetogénica
2. Ayuno
3. Entrenamiento al final del ayuno
4. Comida alta en carbohidratos y proteína

Así el entrenamiento se beneficiaría por un lado del extra de hormona de crecimiento del ayuno y de las propiedades anabólicas de la insulina. Los puntos 1 y 2 evitan la resistencia a la insulina y queman el exceso de grasa. 

La duración de las distintas fases dependerá de los objetivos de cada cual, pero buscando mantener peso con una musculatura normal podría dar para hacer dos entrenamientos semanales con un ayuno de 24-36h entre medias. Tiene algo de sentido? ienso:


----------



## 666sadboy (4 Oct 2018)

Yo al tal Gran Suarez le conocí por Dada, algunas cosas de las que dice están bien, es muy telenovelero como han dicho mas arriba , supongo que en esos países engancha mas esa forma de dar la información, no suelta demasiados datos científicos pues la mayoría de sus seguidores no le entendería


----------



## zapatitos (4 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *¿A qué te refieres con secarse todo lo posible?*



El secado subcutáneo, una técnica que antiguamente utilizaban solo los culturistas antes de la competición pero que desde hace un tiempo también se ha exportado para otras cosas.

Basicamente consiste en la manipulación de la homeostasis del cuerpo que de forma natural siempre tiende a un cierto equilibrio. El propósito es reducir o deshacerse lo más posible del agua retenida por debajo de la piel mientras conservas el agua retenida en el músculo (ya que si te deshaces también de esta te verás muy definido pero plano osease no marcarás los músculos)

Como se consigue no es el sitio para explicarlo, en rasgos generales manipulando el agua y carbohidratos que consumes y el nivel de electrolitos como el sodio y el potasio.

No es nada recomendable salvo si te ganas la vida haciéndolo. Más de uno se ha dejado los huesos con esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Direct (4 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> El secado subcutáneo, una técnica que antiguamente utilizaban solo los culturistas antes de la competición pero que desde hace un tiempo también se ha exportado para otras cosas.
> 
> Basicamente consiste en la manipulación de la homeostasis del cuerpo que de forma natural siempre tiende a un cierto equilibrio. El propósito es reducir o deshacerse lo más posible del agua retenida por debajo de la piel mientras conservas el agua retenida en el músculo (ya que si te deshaces también de esta te verás muy definido pero plano osease no marcarás los músculos)
> 
> ...



Curioso. Tienes algun link que valga la pena leer? No es pars hacerlo... XD


----------



## zapatitos (4 Oct 2018)

Direct dijo:


> *Curioso. Tienes algun link que valga la pena leer? No es pars hacerlo... XD*




Este es el método antiguo y ahora suelen hacer ciertas variaciones pero te puedes hacer una idea:

*http://chile-hierros.***************/t719-aportesecado-subcutaneo-para-periodo-de-definicion*

No tiene sentido hacer historietas de estas salvo que te ganes la vida con ello, pero en esta vida inconscientes por desgracia no faltan.

Saludos.


----------



## sportsdaily (4 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Todo muy mezclado, el estudio PURE ya dejó claro que las grasas saturadas no eran culpables de absolutamente nada, no sólo no influían en el riesgo de eventos cardiovasculares y cerebrovasculares sino que resultaban protecteras, incluidas las de origen animal. Sí son peligrosas las trans, es decir, las procesadas y manipuladas por el hombre. Sobre las semillas, mucho cuidado...



Siguen aconsejando que no se supere el 7% del total de kcal del dia no? Me refiero de grasas saturadas...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Siguen aconsejando que no se supere el 7% del total de kcal del dia no? Me refiero de grasas saturadas...



Supongo, así no te sacias y crean la ansiedad suficiente para que comas todas las mierdas procesadas industriales, a la larga enfermes y consuma todas las mierdas de las farmaceúticas, win win para la industria.


----------



## Max Aub (5 Oct 2018)

Dejad a los animales en paz, so fascistas!

Carnacas al paredon!

Arriba parias de la tierra!


----------



## sportsdaily (6 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Supongo, así no te sacias y crean la ansiedad suficiente para que comas todas las mierdas procesadas industriales, a la larga enfermes y consuma todas las mierdas de las farmaceúticas, win win para la industria.



Era la OMS encontré el articulo:
"Se sugiere reducir la ingesta de grasas saturadas a menos del 10% de la ingesta total de energía y la trans-Las grasas a menos del 1% de la ingesta total de energía."
Healthy diet


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Era la OMS encontré el articulo:
> "Se sugiere reducir la ingesta de grasas saturadas a menos del 10% de la ingesta total de energía y la trans-Las grasas a menos del 1% de la ingesta total de energía."
> Healthy diet



Y mientras saliendo estudios de poblacion a cascoporro en los que aumentando la ingesta de grasa la gente palma menos.

Lo mejor de ESC 18: estudio PURE - Sociedad Española de Cardiología

los alimentos que se asocian a un menor riesgo de mortalidad son: verduras, frutas, legumbres, nueces, pescado, lácteos y carne roja no procesada.

Despues del PURE han hecho test con 218.000 personas y los resultados son los mismos.

Varios detalles:
- La carne roja sin procesar sale como beneficiosa...zas en toda la boca a los mafiosos de la OMS.
- El tope lo ponen en un 28% de grasa y baja la mortalidad un 23%...otro zas.
- Los carbos desde un 54% a un 46% tambien desciende la mortalidad.

Deduzco que los investigadores se 'cagan' a la hora de bajar mas los carbos o no hay muestra de poblacion que quite tanto carbo.

Las tendencias estan clarisimas y la OMS se hace la 'sueca'.

Dificil va a ser ver estudios tan amplios con grasa a saco (40-50%) y los resultados que veriamos serian espectaculares.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Era la OMS encontré el articulo:
> "Se sugiere reducir la ingesta de grasas saturadas a menos del 10% de la ingesta total de energía y la trans-Las grasas a menos del 1% de la ingesta total de energía."
> Healthy diet



Te dan una de cal y otra de arena, porque si todo fuera mentira sería muy fácil desmontarlos. Lo de las grasas trans bien, aunque debiera ser el 0%, pero de paso te satanizan sin ninguna prueba científica las grasas saturadas naturales, ¿por qué? porque se les pasa por los cojones untados de riqueza que tienen.


----------



## Señor Calopez (7 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y mientras saliendo estudios de poblacion a cascoporro en los que aumentando la ingesta de grasa la gente palma menos.
> 
> Lo mejor de ESC 18: estudio PURE - Sociedad Española de Cardiología
> 
> ...




He entrado al enlace pero no veo el dato que voy a preguntar. ¿Cuando dicen 28% de ingesta de grasas recomendadas se refieren a saturadas, a poliinsaturadas o en general?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> He entrado al enlace pero no veo el dato que voy a preguntar. ¿Cuando dicen 28% de ingesta de grasas recomendadas se refieren a saturadas, a poliinsaturadas o en general?



Aqui tienes las graficas obtenidas del estudio:







Y aqui el estudio completito:
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

Cada tipo de grasa viene por separado. La saturada llega hasta cerca del 18% en parte de los estudiados y sigue estando en la parte positiva de menos mortalidad. Las poliinsaturadas y monoinsaturadas todavia producen un beneficio mayor. 

Mercenarios del sistema como Julio Basurto critican el estudio porque no separan los tipos de carbos...ESO NO IMPORTA UNA MIERDA.

Las grasas si las separan y no hay ningun motivo (ni verguenza) para limitar su ingesta ni mucho menos la saturada.

El tema de los carbos en el estudio es irrelevante PORQUE EL ESTUDIO VA SOBRE GRASAS.

Vamos a suponer (correctamente) que ma mayoria de los estudiados comen carbos procesados (cosa normal hoy en dia), lo realmente alucinante es que sean cual sean los carbos, las grasas en todas sus formas son PROTECTORAS.

Aqui el que mas o el que menos nos metemos un 30-40% de grasas segun el dia. Evidentemente la mayor parte grasas de origen vegetal (aove, cacao, aguacates...), pero si fuese mas saturadas tampoco habria problema.

Pd. Normalmente un dia a la semana me pongo fino de saturadas. Higaditos con ajetes, sangre con cebolla y huevos camperos a la plancha con barra en el maletero mandan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui tienes las graficas obtenidas del estudio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los carbos sin procesar hoy en día son los de verduras y frutas, y estoy seguro que no son los carbos que más se consumen. El resto es todo procesado, ultraprocesado, y directamente mierda ponzoñosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los carbos sin procesar hoy en día son los de verduras y frutas, y estoy seguro que no son los carbos que más se consumen. El resto es todo procesado, ultraprocesado, y directamente mierda ponzoñosa.



Llegar a un 50% de carbos sin meter procesados (como recomiendan) es dificilisimo. Hay que rumiar como una vaca.

Yo me hincho a verdura y frutos secos y no llegas a mas de un 30% ni de coña.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Llegar a un 50% de carbos sin meter procesados (como recomiendan) es dificilisimo. Hay que rumiar como una vaca.
> 
> Yo me hincho a verdura y frutos secos y no llegas a mas de un 30% ni de coña.



Exacto, cuando comes limpio es lo que pasa, lo mismo con la grasa y las proteínas, luego sumas y resulta que tienes un 100% de comida que te nutre y alimenta, no mierda industrial que te enferma.


----------



## Max Aub (7 Oct 2018)

Acabo de comerme un buen bocadillo de tofu texturizado. Una delicia ajena para los carnacas especistas. Vuestras arterias taponadas sera el karma con el que gimoteareis en la cama de un mugriento hospital.

Stop grasa saturada!

Stop animales muertos!


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (7 Oct 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Acabo de comerme un buen bocadillo de tofu texturizado. Una delicia ajena para los carnacas especistas. Vuestras arterias taponadas sera el karma con el que gimoteareis en la cama de un mugriento hospital.
> 
> Stop grasa saturada!
> 
> Stop animales muertos!



Pues disfrute de eso tofu estrogenizado, esos carbos y ese gluten que en mi caso entraría en conflicto con mi salud.

Y ¿Quien soy yo para gestionar el Karma?¿Eso no lo hace el Cosmos? Si como animal, es el mal karma del animal el que me permite a mi buen karma zampármelo, con el permiso de dios, cosmos, Bob Esponja o como se llame el que supuestamente hizo el chiringuito este.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Oct 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Acabo de comerme un buen bocadillo de tofu texturizado. Una delicia ajena para los carnacas especistas. Vuestras arterias taponadas sera el karma con el que gimoteareis en la cama de un mugriento hospital.
> 
> Stop grasa saturada!
> 
> Stop animales muertos!



Déjate de veganismo y pásate a la dieta carnívora, la auténtica salúd, el bienestar.

La dieta carnívora a debate: ¿es beneficioso eliminar los vegetales? - Daniscience

Los vegetales te enferman. Zerocarb y a vivir la vida carnívora, LCHF y grasa saturada a tope manda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Oct 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Déjate de veganismo y pásate a la dieta carnívora, la auténtica salúd, el bienestar.
> 
> La dieta carnívora a debate: ¿es beneficioso eliminar los vegetales? - Daniscience
> 
> Los vegetales te enferman. Zerocarb y a vivir la vida carnívora, LCHF y grasa saturada a tope manda.



Ni tanto ni tan calvo.

Interesantísimo (aunque bastante largo y, por desgracia para algunos entre los que no me cuento, totalmente en inglés) podcast: Joe Rogan habla con la doctora Rhonda Patrick


Básicamente, que no hay datos de los efectos a largo plazo de una dieta carnívora, que existen riesgos asociados a un cambio radical en la microbiota intestinal y/o la dificultad de obtener todos los micronutrientes (salvo que le des duro a la casquería), y que en cualquier caso existe una posiblidad razonable de que los efectos beneficiosos vengan de las similitudes entre comer sólo carne y ayunar (con lo cual, ayunando de vez en cuando obtendrías los beneficios de la dieta carnívora sin sus riesgos).

También, que el hecho de que "los vegetales te enfermen" es una cuestión de dosis, por aquello de la 

hormesis, ya saben, un poco de digitalina es buena para el corazón, pero demasiada es un veneno, y tal.


----------



## Balistica (9 Oct 2018)

Que me decís de las patatas y los moniatos con aceite de oliva y al horno?


----------



## sportsdaily (9 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y mientras saliendo estudios de poblacion a cascoporro en los que aumentando la ingesta de grasa la gente palma menos.
> 
> Lo mejor de ESC 18: estudio PURE - Sociedad Española de Cardiología
> 
> ...



No estaba hablando de grasa en gral sino de grasas saturadas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> No estaba hablando de grasa en gral sino de grasas saturadas.



Lo he puesto en el otro post de la pagina anterior, miratelo ahi, o en el estudio completo lo tienes.

La grafica va hasta el rango de un 18% de grasa saturada y sigue estando en la parte de menos muertes estadisticamente hablando (aprox. -20%). 

El estudio separa los tipos de grasas, mas claro no se puede ver. La grasa saturada beneficiosa, y las monoinsaturadas-poliinsaturadas muy beneficiosas. En estas dos ultimas el descenso estadistico de muertes por enfermedades cardiovasculares cae a plomo.

Estamos comparando grasas buenas (saturadas) y grasas muy buenas (mono-poliinsaturadas).

Los subnormales ponen el limite de las grasas saturadas como si fuese un maximo que te estrellas y es todo lo contrario.


----------



## sportsdaily (9 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el otro post de la pagina anterior, miratelo ahi, o en el estudio completo lo tienes.
> 
> La grafica va hasta el rango de un 18% de grasa saturada y sigue estando en la parte de menos muertes estadisticamente hablando (aprox. -20%).
> 
> ...



Si he visto las graficas, muy interesante por cierto, pero no parece incompatible con lo que dice la OMS al menos en cuanto a grasas saturadas el pico mas bajo esta entorno a esa cantidad, otra cosa serian las monoinsaturadas que según el estudio que aportas a mayor cantidad mejor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Oct 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Si he visto las graficas, muy interesante por cierto, pero no parece incompatible con lo que dice la OMS al menos en cuanto a grasas saturadas el pico mas bajo esta entorno a esa cantidad, otra cosa serian las monoinsaturadas que según el estudio que aportas a mayor cantidad mejor.



No has interpretado bien la grafica de la grasa.

No solo no es compatible con los consejos de la OMS, lo que dice la OMS es directamente una pendejada de las suyas. Una putada como una casa.

TODA la curva de las grasas saturadas esta en la parte probabilidad <1.

Para que nos entendamos, el minimo riesgo esta en 10% de grasas saturadas que daria un factor protector 0,8 = - 20%. 

La curva sube ligeramente PERO NUNCA EN LA PARTE POSITIVA que seria en la zona mayor a 1.

La grasa saturada JAMAS es factor de riesgo cardiovacular. Como minimo va a proteger en el extremo por encima del 10% NUNCA va a perjudicar.

Esos cabrones de la OMS se aprovechan de que no todo el mundo sabe interpretar los datos.

La grasa saturada protegera mas o menos segun cantidad de ingesta pero SIEMPRE protege.


----------



## angek (10 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estamos comparando grasas buenas (saturadas) y grasas *muy buenas* (mono-*poliinsaturadas*)



Espero que después de tantas páginas no sigáis creyendo que las poliinsaturadas son las buenas. 

La virgen.


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Oct 2018)

angek dijo:


> Espero que después de tantas páginas no sigáis creyendo que las poliinsaturadas son las buenas.
> 
> La virgen.



Hay grasas malas a parte de las trans? ienso:

¿Qué tienen de malo las poliinsaturadas?... a ver quién es el guapo que se lee todo el hilo separando la paja del trigo.


----------



## angek (10 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> ¿Qué tienen de malo las poliinsaturadas?



Lo mismo que los carbohidratos. El enorme ratio producto-alimento que encontramos donde se compra comida. 

Pero luego, incluso en las fuentes naturales, tenemos que se enrancian muy fácilmente (se recomienda guardar los frutos secos y los suplementos omega 3 en el frigo), que promueven la inflamación y que desajustan el balance omega 3/6 al exceso del último. 

Aquí hablan del tema: 

The Many Dangers Of Excess PUFA Consumption | Paleo Leap

Y aquí un enlace que me pareció majo de Weston Price: 

Precious Yet Perilous - The Weston A. Price Foundation


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Oct 2018)

ahora tengo que meter las almendras a la nevera?


----------



## Max Aub (10 Oct 2018)

Los carnacas, ademas de asesinos especistas, os poneis hasta arriba de musculo animal sin tener en cuenta que a base de filetes os suben los niveles de homocisteina hasta las nubes, uno de los mejores predictores de infartos, junto con el colesterol malo. La gelatina y el pellejo alrededor de las articulaciones, siendo de origen animal, contienen colageno y no aumentan la homocisteina.Eso por no hablar de la carencia de enzimas digestivas que os perdeis al reducir tanto los carbos y que os provoca disbiosis intestinal.La tormenta perfecta.

Venga a seguir con la carne :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (10 Oct 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los carnacas, ademas de asesinos especistas, os poneis hasta arriba de musculo animal sin tener en cuenta que a base de filetes os suben los niveles de homocisteina hasta las nubes, uno de los mejores predictores de infartos, junto con el colesterol malo. La gelatina y el pellejo alrededor de las articulaciones, siendo de origen animal, contienen colageno y no aumentan la homocisteina.Eso por no hablar de la carencia de enzimas digestivas que os perdeis al reducir tanto los carbos y que os provoca disbiosis intestinal.La tormenta perfecta.
> 
> Venga a seguir con la carne :XX::XX::XX:



Tan mala no será cuando siguiendo lo que se indica aquí en el hilo seguimos aquí detrás del teclado, y con mejor salud. La carne no se, pero si alguien me hubiera dicho lo de los carbos, el trigo, leche de vaca y comida procesada, otro gallo e hubiera cantado. Aunque, más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2018)

angek dijo:


> Espero que después de tantas páginas no sigáis creyendo que las poliinsaturadas son las buenas.
> 
> La virgen.



Ni en estas paginas ni en el estudio se puede inferir nada de lo que comentas.

Estas confundiendo churras con merinas. 

En el estudio no hay lugar a dudas son muy beneficiosas.

Luego ya si quieres hablamos de la procedencia de esas grasas. Lo que hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones es que los aceites de uso industrial, sea de semillas (girasol, canola, etc) sea de palma (saturadas) lo perjudicial es la forma de extraccion y manipulacion de los mismos.

Un ejemplo es tanto rollo con la grasa de palma que usa la industria. Si cogen esos aceites superprocesados con quimicos y altas temperaturas tenemos una mierda. Nada que ver con el aceite de palma virgen que lo hay y lo consumen en los paises de origen.

Lo mismo pasa con el resto ee aceites incluso el de oliva que tienes la version de orujo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Oct 2018)

angek dijo:


> Lo mismo que los carbohidratos. El enorme ratio producto-alimento que encontramos donde se compra comida.
> 
> Pero luego, incluso en las fuentes naturales, tenemos que se enrancian muy fácilmente (se recomienda guardar los frutos secos y los suplementos omega 3 en el frigo), que promueven la inflamación y que desajustan el balance omega 3/6 al exceso del último.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, sobre todo el segundo link (el primero se me queda algo corto)

---------- Post added 11-oct-2018 at 08:55 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ni en estas paginas ni en el estudio se puede inferir nada de lo que comentas.
> 
> Estas confundiendo churras con merinas.
> 
> ...



El segundo artículo (más riguroso y extenso) sí que habla de que hay que tener cuidado con los PUFAs, porque:

1.- Tienen que estar bien compensados, un exceso de Omega-6 te puede provocar carencia de Omega-3, *y viceversa*

2.- Son frágiles y con facilidad para la oxidación, y los PUFA oxidados sí que son un riesgo para la salud.

3.- No todos los Omega-3 son lo mismo, el bueno es el DHA, el EPA es un precursor del DHA pero la capacidad de conversión es limitada

Y más cosas interesantes. Merece la pena leerlo entero, aunque sea un poco largo


----------



## Julia Abril (11 Oct 2018)

el azúcar es el veneno de este siglo


----------



## angek (11 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 3.- No todos los Omega-3 son lo mismo, el bueno es el DHA, el EPA es un precursor del DHA pero la capacidad de conversión es limitada



Offtopiqueando pequeñamente. 

Con respecto a las fuentes vegetales de Omega 3, PUFAS ellos también, no se ha recalcado lo suficiente en este hilo sobre la pobre (y muy variable entre individuos) conversión de ALA (el que está en los frutos secos) a DHA/EPA (el que está en el pescado y el que finalmente necesitamos). 

Similar a lo que sucede con la vitamina A -Caroteonides vs Retinol-

Y ya que estoy mancillando los frutos secos, decir que no tienen que envidiarle mucho a los cereales y semillas en términos de antinutrientes (palabro vacío, por cierto, pero que sirve para entendernos)

Putada para mí, porque me encantan, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ni en estas paginas ni en el estudio se puede inferir nada de lo que comentas.
> 
> Estas confundiendo churras con merinas.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2018)

angek dijo:


> Offtopiqueando pequeñamente.
> 
> Con respecto a las fuentes vegetales de Omega 3, PUFAS ellos también, no se ha recalcado lo suficiente en este hilo sobre la pobre (y muy variable entre individuos) conversión de ALA (el que está en los frutos secos) a DHA/EPA (el que está en el pescado y el que finalmente necesitamos).
> 
> ...



Con todo esto de las grasas corremos el riesgo de rizar el rizo y eso ya no es tan bueno.

Estamos de acuerdo en lo fundamental.

- Azucar y harinas refinadas son veneno.
- Procesados con mil quimicos uma ruleta rusa.
- Aceites de semillas, palma, ect, extraidos con altas temperaturas y quimicos cuidado.

Todas las grasas que provengan de fuentes naturales para mi son aptas para el consumo y beneficiosas (mantecas, cacao, mantequillas, aove, etc). Luego ya podemos discutir que grasas son mejores.

Un simple aove siempre procurare comprarlo en cercanias en la almazara del pueblo, pero un aove no tiene porque estar oxidado si no es de hace un año. Lo mismo pasa con los frutos secos, una simple almendra ya te avisa con su sabor si esta si esta rancia o blanda.

Lo de los antinutrientes tan sencillo como un simple tostado elimina la mayor parte. Lo que se ha comido desde que el hombre es hombre nunca te va a hacer daño. 

Nadie se metia un grano de trigo en la boca porque simplemente era indigerible los frutos secos siempre han estado en la dieta y el tostado tambien ya que el fuego es anterior al homo sapiens.

Vamos que yo tengo claro las señales de stop y las de sigan.


----------



## sekhet (12 Oct 2018)

Una pregunta, he leído que con la aparición del consumo de cereales empezaron los problemas de huesos (y dientes) en los humanos. Pero alguien me puede decir el por qué?. Yo pensaba que el problema de huesos venia en parte por un alto consumo de proteínas que acidificaba el cuerpo y esté tiraba de reservas de calcio para alcalanizarlo. Perece que dicha hipótesis no es correcta.


----------



## Señor Calopez (12 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Una pregunta, he leído que con la aparición del consumo de cereales empezaron los problemas de huesos (y dientes) en los humanos. Pero alguien me puede decir el por qué?. Yo pensaba que el problema de huesos venia en parte por un alto consumo de proteínas que acidificaba el cuerpo y esté tiraba de reservas de calcio para alcalanizarlo. Perece que dicha hipótesis no es correcta.



No lo se, no estuve allí para verlo, pero puedes preguntarle a Carmena.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Una pregunta, he leído que con la aparición del consumo de cereales empezaron los problemas de huesos (y dientes) en los humanos. Pero alguien me puede decir el por qué?. Yo pensaba que el problema de huesos venia en parte por un alto consumo de proteínas que acidificaba el cuerpo y esté tiraba de reservas de calcio para alcalanizarlo. Perece que dicha hipótesis no es correcta.



Pues eso lo ha debido de leer en alguna pagina gilivegana porque no es cierto.

Los alimentos mas acidificantes son las harinas de cereales y por supuesto el azucar.

La proteina tambien es acidificante pero en un escalon inferior. Resulta que en la naturaleza no hay proteina pura siempre viene acompañada de grasa. La respuesta insulinica esta directamente relacionada con el poder acidificante.

Los cereales son los causantes de las caries. Comiendo carne y verdura jamas vas a tener caries.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Oct 2018)

Ayer comí dos trozos de tarta en una comida familiar, me imagino que llevaba harina con su ración de gluten... Pues está mañana tengo dolor de cabeza. Hace mucho que no comía nada con gluten.


----------



## angou (13 Oct 2018)

MAUSER dijo:


> Ayer comí dos trozos de tarta en una comida familiar, me imagino que llevaba harina con su ración de gluten... Pues está mañana tengo dolor de cabeza. Hace mucho que no comía nada con gluten.



Procuro comer alguna guarrería los sábados o los domingos en plan día trampa cuando salgo con los amigos para evitar ese tipo de situaciones. Algo así como una porción de pizza, un poco de pan con la comida, o algún dulce si se tercia.

Creo que cosas así de higos a brevas te mantienen el organismo "fuerte", evitando que pierda una costumbre sobre cómo tratar y deshacerse de la basura en caso de un día le toque volver a lidiar con ella. Lo que viene a ser la hormesis de toda la vida.

Sí, lo mejor siempre será *cero*, pero claro, más vale tener a tu cuerpo prevenido, a vértelas putas al rato si no tuviste más remedio que comer mierdas, y a poco que seas social, acabará cayendo alguna situación así.


----------



## sekhet (14 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues eso lo ha debido de leer en alguna pagina gilivegana porque no es cierto.
> 
> Los cereales son los causantes de las caries. Comiendo carne y verdura jamas vas a tener caries.



Pues no lo he leído en una página gilivegana pero como juegas a ser adivino...

Aquí una explicación al tema de las caries, la página me parece interesante. Dice que para cuidar nuestros días comer tres veces al día es lo mejor (más veces nos perjudicaría). Y sobre todo evitar azúcar y carbohidratos (sobre todo refinados).

Carbohidratos y caries


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Pues no lo he leído en una página gilivegana pero como juegas a ser adivino...
> 
> Aquí una explicación al tema de las caries, la página me parece interesante. Dice que para cuidar nuestros días comer tres veces al día es lo mejor (más veces nos perjudicaría). Y sobre todo evitar azúcar y carbohidratos (sobre todo refinados).
> 
> Carbohidratos y caries



Sin ser adivino me lo puedo imaginar.

En vez de poner la fuente donde se dice que la proteina animal provoca caries (fail) has puesto un link donde deja claro que son los carbos, con el azucar a la cabeza (correcto).

Ya nos explicaras el misterio.


----------



## sekhet (14 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sin ser adivino me lo puedo imaginar.
> 
> En vez de poner la fuente donde se dice que la proteina animal provoca caries (fail) has puesto un link donde deja claro que son los carbos, con el azucar a la cabeza (correcto).
> 
> Ya nos explicaras el misterio.



Comer carne perjudica gravemente la lectura comprensiva. Te lo escribiré más fácil a ver si lo entiendes:

1. He puesto que pensaba (en el pasado) que el consumo de proteinas acidificabastante el organismo y perjudicaba el organismo a nivel óseo, pero que dicha hipótesis parece que es ERRÓNEA. 

2. No he dicho que los cereales ni que los azúcares no causen problemas dentales. Pero quería un explicación más allá de "los cereales causan las caries", sin explicar el motivo.

3. He puesto un enlace donde te da la razón (yo también te la daba), pero donde se argumenta el por qué del problema de los carbohidratos y los dientes. 

Pd: vives obsesionado con el ataque continuo... relájate un poco. Esa tensión seguro que es de comer tanta carne.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Comer carne perjudica gravemente la lectura comprensiva. Te lo escribiré más fácil a ver si lo entiendes:
> 
> 1. He puesto que pensaba (en el pasado) que el consumo de proteinas acidificabastante el organismo y perjudicaba el organismo a nivel óseo, pero que dicha hipótesis parece que es ERRÓNEA.
> 
> ...



No te he atacado, solo que leyendo tu post anterior entrabas en una clara contradiccion.

No tengo claro si eres vegano, vegetariano o mediopensionista si eres lo primero la falta de B12 te impide expresarte con claridad

Pd. El motivo ya lo hemos explicado mil veces, los cereales refinados acidifican enormemente todos los tejidos. El efecto mas evidente son las caries pero el daño es mucho mas nocivo a nivel del sistema circulatorio.


----------



## sekhet (15 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te he atacado, solo que leyendo tu post anterior entrabas en una clara contradiccion.
> 
> No tengo claro si eres vegano, vegetariano o mediopensionista si eres lo primero la falta de B12 te impide expresarte con claridad
> 
> Pd. El motivo ya lo hemos explicado mil veces, los cereales refinados acidifican enormemente todos los tejidos. El efecto mas evidente son las caries pero el daño es mucho mas nocivo a nivel del sistema circulatorio.



Será eso, que no me explico bien, aunque no soy vegano, ni vegetariano, ni mediopensionista. Nuevamente juegas a la adivinación. 

*Las dietas hiperproteicas y sus consecuencias metabólicas* 

Las dietas hiperproteicas y sus consecuencias metabólicas

_Conclusiones

Las dietas hiperproteicas pueden tener consecuencias metabólicas en diversos sistemas y órganos de la economía, incluyendo alteraciones en el metabolismo hidroelectrolítico y ácido base, en el metabolismo óseo, en la función renal y en la función endocrina. De particular significación son las alteraciones del crecimiento en la edad pediátrica, y el riesgo aumentado de urolitiasis, *osteoporosis* y obesidad en etapas posteriores de la vida. Debido a la importancia y la potencialidad del papel que podemos ejercer los médicos generales, pediatras y especialistas en nutrición sobre los hábitos de alimentación de nuestra población, se recomienda realizar el mayor esfuerzo posible para evitar el desequilibrio ácido base de la dieta inducido por el exceso en la ingesta proteica y agravado por el consumo insuficiente de frutas y hortalizas._


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

karlos sólo tiene prejuicios. Mejor se dedicaba a leer un poco estudios serios:

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/63a7/c79f83d961d6dee06c5337851f1b87d4d83c.pdf

las caries existen desde siempre y los hombres del paleolítico también tenían problemas dentales.

Los problemas dentales tienen muchas causas y hubo un incremento de caries al principio del neolítico, no en todas partes, debido a desnutrición, nada que ver con el consumo de carbohidratos, que ya eran extensamente consumidos por todas las especies de homínidos en casi todas partes, sino en todas (nuestros ancestros ya comían cereales y legumbres silvestres cocinados desde el paleolítico y seguramente vivían en microclimas más benignos).

Dicho incremento inicial de caries en el neolítico se redujo con el tiempo.

Así que los carbohidratos, así en general, NO producen caries perse, depende de varios factores, así como una dieta alta en grasas y proteínas no te salva automáticamente de tener problemas dentales:



> The Neanderthals (230,000-30,000 BP) show a high prevalence of enamel hypoplasias,
> antemortem tooth loss, periodontal disease and abscesses but dental caries is very rare
> among



No tenían muchas caries, pero tenían otros problemas.

La paleodieta no es más que propaganda pagada por la industria alimentaria para contrarrestar la evidencia más consistente acerca de nutrición humana jamás obtenida, que es la de Campbell y cía. 

No hay más.

Que haya personas resilientes o que se sientan mejor comiendo grasas y proteínas a tutiplén no significa que estadísticamente sea la mejor dieta.


----------



## sekhet (15 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> karlos sólo tiene prejuicios. Mejor se dedicaba a leer un poco estudios serios:
> 
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/63a7/c79f83d961d6dee06c5337851f1b87d4d83c.pdf
> 
> ...





El tema de las caries es un tema interesante. Por ejemplo las frutas que podemos considerarla carbohidratos simples, deberían provocan caries siguiendo la misma lógica, y yo no creo que esto sea así.

Sin embargo los cereales refinados o azúcar blanco, al ser alimentos alterados, si que creo que nos perjudica.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> El tema de las caries es un tema interesante. Por ejemplo las frutas que podemos considerarla carbohidratos simples, deberían provocan caries siguiendo la misma lógica, y yo no creo que esto sea así.
> 
> Sin embargo los cereales refinados o azúcar blanco, al ser alimentos alterados, si que creo que nos perjudica.



También hay personas que no se han lavado casi nada los dientes en su vida y la primera caries la tienen a los sesenta años, si tienen.

Y hay personas que tienen caries sin comer dulces desde muy pequeños.

Es un problema multifactorial donde lo que toca los dientes juega un papel secundario, porque se habla del azúcar, pero el azúcar no permanece gran cosa en la boca porque es diluido y retirado por la saliva que constantemente deglutimos.

Si tienes sarro si puede ser un factor directo, pero la cantidad de sarro depende también de varios factores.

De todas formas, como se puede ver en los neandhertales, lo que te jode el organismo no puede ser muy bueno tampoco para los dientes.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

aquí unos que apenas notaron el inicio de la agricultura en la incidencia de caries:



> During the Chinese Neolithic, the initial phase
> Yangshao (7000 – 5000 BP) shows rare evidence of caries (0.04%) and all of them occur in the
> posterior sector of the mouth. The Longshan period (4500 – 4000 BP) presents caries
> frequencies of 0.30% and besides, showing caries located in the anterior teeth. The Chinese
> ...



como dije, decir que los cereales per se provocan caries es totalmente acientífico.

Tienen que concluir diversos factores.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí unos que apenas notaron el inicio de la agricultura en la incidencia de caries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será acientífico como dices, ahora no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscar para rebatirte con hechos y estudios como siempre, pero mi familia y yo desde que dejamos de comer cereales y derivados ni una puta caries más, y ya van algunos años...


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Será acientífico como dices, ahora no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscar para rebatirte con hechos y estudios como siempre, pero mi familia y yo desde que dejamos de comer cereales y derivados ni una puta caries más, y ya van algunos años...



internet lo soporta todo, ya puedes decir misa, los datos son datos.

Millones de chinos comiendo arroz y pocos productos de origen animal y tan campantes.

Si los datos os importan un mojón de pato, dejad de seleccionar estudios que malinterpretáis para defender vuestros prejuicios o justificar la causa de vuestras supuestas experiencias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Será acientífico como dices, ahora no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscar para rebatirte con hechos y estudios como siempre, pero mi familia y yo desde que dejamos de comer cereales y derivados ni una puta caries más, y ya van algunos años...



Ni una caries y algun principio de caries que salia en las revisiones, desaparecido por arte de magia, que cosas.

Los farinaceos y el azucar, hasta el mas taliban reconoce que atacan el esmalte y provocan caries. 

El resto de hidratos, frutas, verduras, etc, estoy casi convencido de que no, por mi propia experiencia.

Pd. La leche tambien tengo el convencimiento de que si son letales para el tema caries, aunque no he visto ningun estudio al respecto.
Por cierto habia un hilo en el subforo sobre la leche y ya no lo veo...:


----------



## sekhet (15 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Será acientífico como dices, ahora no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscar para rebatirte con hechos y estudios como siempre, pero mi familia y yo desde que dejamos de comer cereales y derivados ni una puta caries más, y ya van algunos años...



Yo no te quito la razón y seguramente que sea así. Pero las cosas no están tan claras... por ejemplo con las frutas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí unos que apenas notaron el inicio de la agricultura en la incidencia de caries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero de que cereales estas hablando criatura?

Ya nos hemos hartado de decirte que todos los hidratos no son iguales, ni tampoco son iguales todos los cereales ni sus elaboraciones.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:16 ----------




sekhet dijo:


> Yo no te quito la razón y seguramente que sea así. Pero las cosas no están tan claras... por ejemplo con las frutas.



Las frutas no son azucar simple. Son fructosa, con fibra y con un monton de elementos mas. La curva de glucemia de una manzana esta a años luz (por debajo) de la que provoca un trozo de pan.

De hecho la mayoria de las frutas ni siquiera son acidificantes en su ingesta.


----------



## sekhet (15 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero de que cereales estas hablando criatura?
> 
> Ya nos hemos hartadou de decirte que todos los hidratos no son iguales, ni tampoco son iguales todos los cereales ni sus elaboraciones.
> 
> ...



Entonces según tu, la fruta no es un carbohidratos simple...


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Entonces según tu, la fruta no es un carbohidratos simple...



Ni de coña, ya si eso me extiendo mas otro dia.

Pd. Mientras define que es un carbohidrato simple.


----------



## GOTERO (16 Oct 2018)

Me quedo por aquí que interesa!!!


----------



## Balistica (16 Oct 2018)

Y los carbohidratos de las patatas que me decís?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2018)

Balistica dijo:


> Y los carbohidratos de las patatas que me decís?



El almidón resistente es tu amigo:

Almidón resistente, o por qué el arroz recalentado adelgaza


----------



## sekhet (17 Oct 2018)

Balistica dijo:


> Y los carbohidratos de las patatas que me decís?



Las patatas son buena fuente de prebioticos sobre todo cocidas y dejadas enfriar (las patatas aliñadas), con su buen aceite, cebolla cruda y perejil me parece una buena elección. 

Tienen mala fama por su alto IG, pero con grasas de calidad seguro que no es un problema. Luego junto a las batatas, son buena fuente de hidratos.

Otra cosa son las patatas fritas :abajo:, pero cocidas, al horno, vapor... yo las veo bien.


----------



## Señor Calopez (17 Oct 2018)

sekhet dijo:


> Las patatas son buena fuente de prebioticos sobre todo cocidas y dejadas enfriar (las patatas aliñadas), con su buen aceite, cebolla cruda y perejil me parece una buena elección.
> 
> Tienen mala fama por su alto IG, pero con grasas de calidad seguro que no es un problema. Luego junto a las batatas, son buena fuente de hidratos.
> 
> Otra cosa son las patatas fritas :abajo:, pero cocidas, al horno, vapor... yo las veo bien.



Joer pues qué alegría, porque a mí las patatas al vapor con AOVE me encantan.

¿Entonces eso se puede comer sin que se consideren HC simples o qué? ¿Hay que dejarlas enfriar 12 horas y recalentarlas?

P.D.: qué significa que son fuente de prebióticos?


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Joer pues qué alegría, porque a mí las patatas al vapor con AOVE me encantan.
> 
> ¿Entonces eso se puede comer sin que se consideren HC simples o qué? ¿Hay que dejarlas enfriar 12 horas y recalentarlas?
> 
> P.D.: qué significa que son fuente de prebióticos?



A ver, milagros, a Lourdes.

Cuando dejas reposar las patatas cocidas en la nevera, un porcentaje (pequeño, alrededor de un 6%) de los carbos simples fruto de la cocción de la fécula sufre un proceso de retrogradación (=la fécula se reconstituye y se vuelve resistente, es decir, deja de ser digerible). 
Si en vez de cocerlas las haces al horno, el porcentaje de almidón resistente puede alcanzar el 20%.
Y si no te gustan frías, mientras no las recalientes por encima de 130º el almidón resistente seguirá ahí

El caso es que, al dejarlas reposar consigues que:


- Una parte de los carbos de la patata "desaparezcan"
- Se ralentice la velocidad de absorción de los que quedan (por la presencia de este almidón resistente que es, al fin y al cabo, fibra)
- Ese almidón resistente sirva de alimento a la flora bacteriana (de ahí lo de "prebióticos"= abonan el campo para que crezca la flora)
- La flora convierte el almidón resistente en butiratos, que son grasas de cadena corta


----------



## Señor Calopez (17 Oct 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> A ver, milagros, a Lourdes.
> 
> Cuando dejas reposar las patatas cocidas en la nevera, un porcentaje (pequeño, alrededor de un 6%) de los carbos simples fruto de la cocción de la fécula sufre un proceso de retrogradación (=la fécula se reconstituye y se vuelve resistente, es decir, deja de ser digerible).
> Si en vez de cocerlas las haces al horno, el porcentaje de almidón resistente puede alcanzar el 20%.
> ...




Interesante... ¿entonces no basta con dejarlas en la nevera 12 horas, tampoco se deberían calentar después? (porque la verdad no se controlar como no pasar de 130º).

Yo había leído que las patatas asadas al horno era peor precisamente porque aumentaba aún más la formación de HC simples o no se qué mandangas.

¿Entonces mejor asadas por ejemplo en microondas que al vapor? :cook:

Menudo cacao tengo oyes.


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Interesante... ¿entonces no basta con dejarlas en la nevera 12 horas, tampoco se deberían calentar después? (porque la verdad no se controlar como no pasar de 130º).
> 
> Yo había leído que las patatas asadas al horno era peor precisamente porque aumentaba aún más la formación de HC simples o no se qué mandangas.
> 
> ...



Nada hombre tú hínchate a patatas, arroz y fruta y luego nos cuentas si engordas o no.
Aquí parece que han descubierto América cuando lo que no reconocen es que el truco es comer hidratos acordes a tu actividad física.
Cualquiera que estuviera metido en el mundo fitness lo sabía desde los años 60, pero bueno.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero de que cereales estas hablando criatura?
> 
> Ya nos hemos hartado de decirte que todos los hidratos no son iguales, ni tampoco son iguales todos los cereales ni sus elaboraciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2018 at 21:16 ----------





pues siempre utilizáis la palabra carbohidratos para hablar de lo malo que son en cualquier contexto que te parece.

No dices azúcar, no, dices carbohidratos.


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Será acientífico como dices, ahora no tengo ganas de ponerme a buscar para rebatirte con hechos y estudios como siempre, pero mi familia y yo desde que dejamos de comer cereales y derivados ni una puta caries más, y ya van algunos años...



Que no tengas mas caries es por suprimir el azúcar.
Es como si pasas de fumar un paquete de tabaco diario y hacer un cucigrama duario.
Si un día dejas de hacer el cucigrama y de fumar notarás que te fatigas menos al subir las escaleras, pero obviamente no será por haber dejado de hacer el crucigrama.


----------



## sekhet (17 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Joer pues qué alegría, porque a mí las patatas al vapor con AOVE me encantan.
> 
> ¿Entonces eso se puede comer sin que se consideren HC simples o qué? ¿Hay que dejarlas enfriar 12 horas y recalentarlas?
> 
> P.D.: qué significa que son fuente de prebióticos?



Las papas aliñadas se toman frías!. De todas formas es para consumir con moderación. Y como bien dicen en función de nuestra actividad física. 

Hay quien asocia CH simple malo, CH complejo bueno, pero eso no está tan claro. Por ejemplo yo considero que la fruta es CH simple, y sin embargo es nuestro mejor alimento.

Los prebioticos son el alimento de los probioticos. Están en verduras, hortalizas, tubérculos, frutas, legumbres, frutos secos, cereales... los probioticos son los microorganismos del sistema digestivo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Oct 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues siempre utilizáis la palabra carbohidratos para hablar de lo malo que son en cualquier contexto que te parece.
> 
> No dices azúcar, no, dices carbohidratos.



1000ypicos paginas y aun estas asi.

Tu debes fumar alguna mierda de primera que te jode la memoria.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Nada hombre tú hínchate a patatas, arroz y fruta y luego nos cuentas si engordas o no.
> Aquí parece que han descubierto América cuando lo que no reconocen es que *el truco es comer hidratos acordes a tu actividad física.*
> Cualquiera que estuviera metido en el mundo fitness lo sabía desde los años 60, pero bueno.



Yo no soy experto en estos temas ni de lejos, pero después de leer las opiniones de este hilo y otros parecidos cada vez tengo mas claro que el planteamiento inicial del hilo (el título) es correcto.

Pero veo que despues de cientos de páginas se sigue hablando de Carbohidratos, azucares etc,etc. como si todos tuvieran el mismo efecto. Voy a poner este enlace, por favor decidme si sus planteamientos son ciertos, para mi que está muy bien explicado para legos en la materia. Y si hay discrepancias, que me lo expliquen. Porque si no voy a terminar tarumba del todo.

Pongo en negrita lo que considero mas clarificador.

El papel de la insulina en la quema de grasa | ESIAMLAT 2014

"*No me sorprendería que en este momento se preguntara por qué se le da tanta importancia a la proporción y rapidez a la cuál son absorbidos los carbohidratos, al punto de llevar a cabo elaboradas pruebas de laboratorio que determinen índices y cálculos numéricos, si ni siquiera con las grasas, que son las de más alto valor calórico, nos complicamos tanto la vida. La “culpa” de todo la tiene la insulina.*

¿Qué es la insulina?

La insulina es una hormona cuya sola mención asusta, porque inmediatamente se asocia con la diabetes y todas las consecuencias que puede traer esa enfermedad, pero aquí vamos a hablar de su papel en el metabolismo y su relación con el sobrepeso y la obesidad. Así pues, es una hormona muy a tener en cuenta cuando hablamos de la pérdida de peso. La insulina es producida y liberada a la sangre por el páncreas. El páncreas es una glándula situada en el abdomen, que tiene un papel muy importante tanto en la digestión como en el metabolismo, y la insulina es una hormona de almacenamiento. Su función principal es el manejo de la glucosa una vez que ésta ingresa al torrente sanguíneo. Esa misma glucosa de la que hemos venido hablando cuando nos referimos a los carbohidratos.

La glucosa y la insulina

Es importante comprender que la glucosa constituye la principal fuente de energía de todas las células del organismo porque es rápida, eficiente, y de fácil utilización. Para algunos tejidos como el neurológico, es el único combustible disponible. De allí su enorme importancia. Los detalles de las diferentes transformaciones a las que puede ser sometido este monosacárido corresponden al tema del metabolismo, y hablaremos de ello más adelante, pero en este momento nos interesa comprender qué le pasa a la glucosa cuando al fin entra al torrente sanguíneo desde el intestino.



*Así que, pidiéndole disculpas por involucrarlo en el ejemplo, imaginemos que usted se ha comido una barra de caramelo, que por supuesto contendrá abundante azúcar. Al llegar al intestino, la sacarosa es degradada a sus moléculas básicas de glucosa y fructosa, las cuales son absorbidas y pasan de una vez a la sangre, por lo que su organismo se encuentra repentinamente con un volumen de glucosa que debe manejar en forma rápida. La fructosa sigue otra vía que no corresponde a este artículo. Una parte de esa glucosa pasará al tejido nervioso para ser aprovechado por las neuronas, lo cual su cerebro le agradecerá con una sensación de bienestar, pero aún queda mucha glucosa circulante y ésta debe ser mantenida bajo ciertos niveles para que no perjudique otros tejidos, como ocurre en la diabetes. Además, es necesario aprovecharla como energía o almacenarla para eventuales situaciones de escasez. Es el momento en el que el páncreas “suelta” la insulina al torrente sanguíneo.*

Las funciones de la insulina y su papel en la quema de grasa

La insulina tiene varias funciones, entre ellas, estimula al hígado para que use parte de la glucosa disponible para formar glucógeno (aquél polisacárido de almacenamiento en el tejido animal del que hablamos con anterioridad). Además es necesaria para que la glucosa pueda entrar a algunos tejidos, que de otra forma no tendrían acceso a ella. Éstos son el músculo y el tejido graso. Imagínelo como un sistema de llave y cerradura. Tanto en el músculo como en el adipocito (célula grasa), la glucosa necesita que una “puerta con cerradura” (receptor), sea abierta, y la “llave” es la insulina. Sin “llave”, la glucosa no entra, por muy abundante que sea en sangre, y mucha falta que haga en las células.

Esta es la situación que se presenta en el paciente diabético. *De manera que su páncreas respondió al aumento repentino de glucosa con la liberación de una carga de insulina. Esta insulina entra al torrente sanguíneo con la misma rapidez con la que entró la glucosa, facilitando el acceso de esa glucosa a los tejidos muscular y graso, y haciendo que bajen en forma rápida los niveles en la sangre (el proceso dura de una a dos horas). Y esto es lo que se conoce como “pico de insulina”. Lo más probable es que después de esas dos horas, usted descubra con sorpresa que vuelve a tener hambre, y es casi seguro que lo que le provocará comer no sean espinacas, sino algo azucarado, o con mucho almidón refinado*. Si “resiste la tentación”, seguramente se pondrá de mal humor (otra vez las neuronas queriendo salirse con la suya), y en casos extremos se pueden presentar síntomas de debilidad, mareos, falta de concentración, etc. Si “cede a la tentación”, el ciclo se repite creando un círculo vicioso que puede llevar al sobrepeso y necesitar sustancias para eliminar el tejido adiposo, y en algunos casos a la “resistencia a la insulina”, paso previo para la diabetes tipo II.

*¿Y todo esto por una simple barra de caramelo? Es lamentable, pero sí. No comience a sacar la cuenta de cuántas se ha comido en los últimos meses. Lo importante es comprender cómo romper este círculo vicioso, y esa es la razón de toda esa larga y fastidiosa explicación acerca de los diferentes tipos de carbohidratos. Si sustituye el dulce por alguna fruta, o algún otro alimento que sea de bajo índice glicémico (poco procesado, y no refinado), la glucosa entrará en su sangre progresivamente, y su páncreas no reaccionará en forma abrupta con “cargas de insulina”, sino que la liberará en la medida que sea necesaria, sustituyendo el “pico de insulina”, por una “meseta”, que no causará esa desesperación por algo dulce, ni los cambios de humor, ni las incomodidades propias de una falsa sensación de hipoglicemia. De esa forma puede llegar con éxito y sin esfuerzo hasta la próxima comida.*

¿Cómo afecta la insulina a nuestra dieta?

*¿Significa esto que debe renunciar para siempre a todos los alimentos refinados y azucarados que tanto le gustan? En realidad a lo que debe renunciar es a comerlos como parte habitual de su dieta. Imagine lo que representa para su organismo estar en esa “montaña rusa” de picos y valles de glicemia e insulina, si cada dos o tres horas ingresa a su sistema una carga de carbohidratos en forma de panes refinados, galletas, dulces, gaseosas, zumos, etc. El resultado final es un aumento del tejido graso, lo cual genera sobrepeso, e incluso obesidad.* Es entonces cuando, si existen factores que lo predispongan, los receptores (las cerraduras) de insulina comienzan a fallar (resistencia a la insulina), con lo cual la hormona producida por el páncreas se vuelve ineficiente para cumplir su función, lo que lleva a que esta glándula, en un intento de compensar la situación libere una carga de insulina mayor (hiperinsulinismo), que si no se corrige puede llegar a fallar en su empeño de lograr mantener los niveles de glicemia en los parámetros normales, con lo cual ya estaríamos hablando de síndrome metabólico, que puede llevar a la diabetes tipo II. Para llegar a estos extremos suelen ser necesarios años de malos hábitos de alimentación, pero nunca es demasiado temprano para prevenirlos, ni demasiado tarde para corregirlos. Ahora vamos a detenernos un momento aquí. Aunque el tema de este libro no está enfocado en hablar de trastornos orgánicos, ni enfermedades, debido a su alta frecuencia en la población aparentemente saludable (que ni siquiera sospecha que la padece), y su indudable relación con el sobrepeso, vale la pena hacer una pequeña referencia a la resistencia a la insulina. Como explicamos con anterioridad, es el resultado de una deficiencia de la captación de glucosa por parte de los tejidos dependientes de la insulina, debido a una falla en los receptores, ocasionando una excesiva producción de insulina, que favorece el depósito de grasa, en especial a nivel abdominal.

Factores determinantes para la aparición de la diabetes

Existen factores que predisponen su aparición, y frente a los cuales un paciente con sobrepeso puede sospechar acerca de la posibilidad de padecerla:

• Ser mayor de 45 años.

• Factores genéticos: familiares consanguíneos que padezcan diabetes tipo II.

• Sedentarismo.

• Obesidad (índice de masa corporal mayor de 30).

• Circunferencia abdominal mayor de 90 cm en las mujeres y mayor de 100 cm en los hombres.

• Hipertensión arterial.

• HDL (lipoproteína de alta densidad) baja.

• Triglicéridos altos.

• Manifestaciones en piel: micro verrugas en cuello (acrocordones), oscurecimiento de la piel en pliegues de cuello, axila, nudillos de los dedos de las manos y de los pies (acantosis nigricans), pequeños lunares rojos en la piel.

Si usted reconoce uno o varios de estos factores es recomendable que acuda a su médico, quien a través de pruebas de laboratorio le confirmará o descartará si padece o no este síndrome. En caso de comprobarse que sí existe el problema, la dieta deberá ser más rigurosa con respecto a los carbohidratos refinados, y preferiblemente elaborada por un nutricionista, además de necesitar un tratamiento que ayude a mantenerlos niveles de glucosa y evitar las elevaciones bruscas de insulina. Por lo general en estos casos, si el paciente sigue las indicaciones de su médico tratante, bajará de peso, y en la medida en que esto ocurra y mejore la calidad de la dieta, los valores de insulina también serán controlados, y la posibilidad de llegar a una condición diabética se alejará del horizonte.

Los problemas para perder peso

Volvamos ahora al caso del que nos ocupamos, el de aquella persona que no padece ninguna patología, pero se le hace difícil bajar de peso, y sobre todo, mantenerlo. Así que asumimos que no estamos ante un caso de resistencia a la insulina. ¿Es tan grave entonces consumir carbohidratos de alto índice glicémico? ¿Significa que tendremos que erradicar los postres, las galletas y las pastas de la dieta, de por vida? Tampoco es necesario llegar a esos extremos. *De lo que se trata es de mantener una alimentación en la que predominen los carbohidratos complejos (de bajo índice glicémico), sobre los refinados (de alto índice glicémico), pero si quiere comer un postre, o alguna galleta de vez en cuando, puede hacerlo siempre que no sea un hábito cotidiano, y una vez satisfecho el capricho, si le apetece volver a comer azúcar al cabo de un rato, comprenda que se trata de una trampa de su metabolismo, y supere el antojo con algún alimento más saludable que permita la meseta y no el pico de insulina. También le recomiendo que si va a darse ese gusto lo haga bien, con un producto de calidad que no contenga grasas trans *(estas grasas favorecen el aumento de peso mucho más que sus homologas más naturales, y también han sido relacionadas en numerosos estudios con aumento de la resistencia a la insulina). Seguramente encontrará alguna alternativa de elaboración casera o artesanal, y lo más probable es que su paladar también se lo agradezca.

Pero no todo son malas noticias. En vista que estos antojos son producto de los picos de insulina con mucha frecuencia, suelen sentirse menos o incluso llegar a desaparecer cuando se han cumplido algunas semanas de una alimentación consciente y balanceada. He tenido pacientes que me han expresado con sorpresa que al cabo de un tiempo de cuidar su alimentación se han dado cuenta que ya no les provocan todas las chucherías que solían comer, y que si aun así las prueban de nuevo, las encuentran empalagosas. Y eso sin tomar ningún medicamento, ni producto que modere el apetito. Simplemente logrando que su metabolismo recupere un ritmo normal.

La absorción rápida de la glucosa cuando se consumen alimentos de alto índice glicémico induce a la secreción abrupta de insulina (“pico de insulina”), para permitir que esa glucosa pueda ingresar en los músculos y el tejido graso. Dichos picos favorecen el “deseo por lo dulce”, la obesidad, y la resistencia a la insulina.

Author ESIA
Posted on January 10, 2017
Categories Salud


----------



## angek (18 Oct 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> .....Las funciones de la insulina y su papel en la quema de grasa
> 
> La insulina tiene varias funciones, entre ellas, estimula al hígado para que use parte de la glucosa disponible para formar glucógeno (aquél polisacárido de almacenamiento en el tejido animal del que hablamos con anterioridad). Además es necesaria para que la glucosa pueda entrar a algunos tejidos, que de otra forma no tendrían acceso a ella. Éstos son el músculo y el tejido graso. Imagínelo como un sistema de llave y cerradura. Tanto en el músculo como en el adipocito (célula grasa), la glucosa necesita que una “puerta con cerradura” (receptor), sea abierta, y la “llave” es la insulina. Sin “llave”, la glucosa no entra, por muy abundante que sea en sangre, y mucha falta que haga en las células....



Vamos, el Código de la Obesidad, de Fung.


----------



## Cane-flauto (19 Oct 2018)

El pan integral auténtico que venden en Mercadona es de primera calidad, no me creo que un pan así pueda ser perjudicial para la salud.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Oct 2018)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> El pan integral auténtico que venden en Mercadona es de primera calidad, no me creo que un pan así pueda ser perjudicial para la salud.



De toda la frase creo que hay un artículo indefinido y una preposición que directamente no son una barbaridad que a los que llevamos años en estos hilos no nos provoque tanta risa que estemos al borde de una hernia inguinal.


----------



## Cane-flauto (19 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De toda la frase creo que hay un artículo indefinido y una preposición que directamente no son una barbaridad que a los que llevamos años en estos hilos no nos provoque tanta risa que estemos al borde de una hernia inguinal.



Disculpe, (que no le siente mal) noto que se ha esforzado en expresarse de manera ocurrente e ingeniosa, pero yo como soy de pueblo no le he entendido ni papa.
Entrénese más en la construcción discursiva y en las figuras de dicción.


----------



## angek (19 Oct 2018)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> Disculpe, (que no le siente mal) noto que se ha esforzado en expresarse de manera ocurrente e ingeniosa, pero yo como soy de pueblo no le he entendido ni papa.
> Entrénese más en la construcción discursiva y en las figuras de dicción.



Quiere decir que su comentario anterior parece indicar que no se ha leído el grueso del hilo y ha aportado algo superficial que además choca frontalmente con la idea que se quiere transmitir. 

Por otro lado, ese pan del Mercadona no es tan sano en términos estrictos. Aparte de que en este hilo se dice a groso modo que los cereales no son ni buenos ni necesarios, creo que un pan "límite" (para los supuestos que se comentan aquí) puede ser el de centeno escaldado con granos enteros que venden en muchos sitios: 







Y no así la barra u hogaza recién hecha, por muy integral que sea.


----------



## Señor Calopez (19 Oct 2018)

angek dijo:


>



A mí me dio una temporada por comer ese tipo de pan, pero ecológico que venía de Alemania.

Estaba tan malo que lo tenía que tostar. Cada rebanadita tiene 200 kcal, porque pesa un montón y está super compacto y el paquete me duraba tanto que se ponía rancio a partir del segundo-tercer día de abierto, y me tenía que durar mínimo 14 días para consumirlo sin pasarme...

Al final después de 4 paquetes lo dejé. 

Ahora compro uno de esos que llaman "integrales de centeno con semillas" (mentira lo del centeno, pero bueno) y como mucho como 20 o 30 gramos al día, pero tampoco todos los días.

Aunque he de decir que la vida sin pan para mí se me hace muy cuesta arriba :cook: . Es lo que más hecho de menos, el pan y las patatas hervidas (ni siquiera las fritas, ni el azúcar, ni los edulcorantes).


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> A mí me dio una temporada por comer ese tipo de pan, pero ecológico que venía de Alemania.
> 
> Estaba tan malo que lo tenía que tostar. Cada rebanadita tiene 200 kcal, porque pesa un montón y está super compacto y el paquete me duraba tanto que se ponía rancio a partir del segundo-tercer día de abierto, y me tenía que durar mínimo 14 días para consumirlo sin pasarme...
> 
> ...



Yo probé el Gerble y realmente era dificl de digerir, parece maseta de mortero.

Pan de centeno integral bio con semillas de girasol*Gerblé Bio* - Carrefour supermercado compra online

"*Harina de centeno integral*: 57%*, agua, semillas de girasol*: 5%, sal marina, levadura.*ingredientes procedentes de agricultura ecológica. puede contener trazas de sésamo, soja, leche y derivados de los mismos."


Ahora compro de este.:

Panaderías ecológicas Navarra | PAN DE ARGUIÑÁRIZ

"*Harina integral de centeno (75 %) y de trigo (25%) *procedentes de cultivo ecológico, agua, levadura madre y sal."

Es también muy denso pero al menos se puede comer. Con un buen AOEVE no entra mal.

Comencé a comerlo porque me subió el colesterol a 294. En dos meses y sin comer procesados me ha bajado a 238


----------



## zapatitos (19 Oct 2018)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> *El pan integral auténtico que venden en Mercadona es de primera calidad, no me creo que un pan así pueda ser perjudicial para la salud.*



Lo que podamos creer tanto tú como yo da exactamente igual, lo que importa son los ingredientes de ese pan tan auténtico del Mercadona y ver si son beneficiosos, neutros o perjudiciales para la salud.

Si pones todos sus ingredientes se te podría decir algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> A mí me dio una temporada por comer ese tipo de pan, pero ecológico que venía de Alemania.
> 
> Estaba tan malo que lo tenía que tostar. Cada rebanadita tiene 200 kcal, porque pesa un montón y está super compacto y el paquete me duraba tanto que se ponía rancio a partir del segundo-tercer día de abierto, y me tenía que durar mínimo 14 días para consumirlo sin pasarme...
> 
> ...



Sin demasiado problema puede meter de vez en cuando un buen plato de patatas. 

Cocidas dejadas enfriar y con ajioli ya han comentado que te metes mucho almidon retrogrado y son un manjar.

Asadas de vez en cuando tampoco es un problema. Y fritas con un buen aove no le haga Ud ascos.

Sin el pan se puede vivir perfectamente. Pasan meses sin probarlo y alguna vez cae un bocata.

Descubrira que al paso del tiempo no apetece demasiado ni ese bocata ocasional, y notara que la digestion no es demasiado suave y no se lo pedira el cuerpo.


----------



## Cane-flauto (19 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que podamos creer tanto tú como yo da exactamente igual, lo que importa son los ingredientes de ese pan tan auténtico del Mercadona y ver si son beneficiosos, neutros o perjudiciales para la salud.
> 
> Si pones todos sus ingredientes se te podría decir algo más.
> 
> Saludos.









En los últimos años he estado consumiendo este pan de sésamo sin ninguna problema. 
He mencionado el "pan integral autentico" de Mercadona porque lo hacen ellos y el expositor no ponen los ingredientes, la chica que pregunté me dijo que era un pan que elaboran ellos "autentico integral" así lo pone en la bandeja. Levo un par de meses probándolo y de momento bien.
Saludos y gracias por la contestación.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Oct 2018)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> En los últimos años he estado consumiendo este pan de sésamo sin ninguna problema.
> He mencionado el "pan integral autentico" de Mercadona porque lo hacen ellos y el expositor no ponen los ingredientes, la chica que pregunté me dijo que era un pan que elaboran ellos "autentico integral" así lo pone en la bandeja. Levo un par de meses probándolo y de momento bien.
> Saludos y gracias por la contestación.



Lo de autentico integral dicho en el mencabrona ... no se Rick.

Como te han comentado si hubieses leido parte del hilo estarias al tanto de que las harinas 'integrales de trigo' que se venden, son harina blanca con un poco de salvado...osea la misma mierda.

Aunque fuese trigo entero molido, cosa que dudo, seria el mismo trigo moderno que es una putisima mierda, no apta para consumir a diario.


----------



## ruben10 (22 Oct 2018)

Saludo me pareció muy interesante tu experiencia ya que lo pudiste experimentar en carne propia y descubrir realmente que el azúcar engorda mas que la grasa. las grades multinacionales han manejado el sistema para venderle una idea errónea a la humanidad que son las grasas las que engordan mas pero solo ver el crecimiento de obesidad en los países donde mas fuerza tiene la multinacionales del azúcar por decirlo eeuu, lo positivo es que muchas personas están despertando de esta ignorancia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Oct 2018)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> El pan integral auténtico que venden en Mercadona es de primera calidad, no me creo que un pan así pueda ser perjudicial para la salud.



el problema es que sigue teniendo trigo, y carbohidratos a punta pala.... :rolleye:


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Oct 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> el problema es que sigue teniendo trigo, y carbohidratos a punta pala.... :rolleye:



Si solo fuese eso...

Esta misma semana en el programa 'En el punto de mira' hicieron recogida de panes integrales en franquicias, hornos artesanos, panaderias de barrio, etc, los analizaron y ni una puta muestra era pan integral.

No es nada nuevo que no hayamos comentado en el hilo, todos son harina blanca con salvado.

Del fraude del pan integral a los peligros del pan barato: el análisis 'En el punto de mira'

La gracia del programa es como dejan con el culo al aire a los 'panaderos'.

Aun si encontrases integral de verdad seria de trigo moderno que es mierda en su concepto basico.

Se puede salvar algun integral de espelta, centeno o similar pero poco mas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Oct 2018)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Quien quiera pan de calidad no lo tiene tan difícil, sobran sitios para comprar saquitos de trigo, centeno, trigo sarraceno, etc, de producción ecológica, luego te compras un molino como los "komo", y te lo haces tu en casa, en el horno o en una panificadora, yo llevo haciendolo unos 6 meses y de cine, a parte que lo lleno de semillas, sesamo, pipas, almendras, etc, es un pan que da gusto comerlo pero que no al no ser goloso no te cebas.
> 
> Y hablando de pan, estoy empezando a leer el mítico libro "nutrition an physical degeneration" de Weston A. Price, para quien no lo conoza fue un dentista que en el año 1936 se recorrió el mundo entero buscando poblaciones aisladas con alimentación tradicional para ver como estaban fisicamente y en especial sus dentaduras, por lo que había leido por foros pensaba que iba a ser un alegato a favor carne y tal, pero para nada, las primeras visitas que hizo fueron a poblados aislados en los alpes suizos, lo que encontró según el, las mejores consituciones físicas de toda Europa, con mandíbulas bien desarrolladas y dentaduras casi perfectas, su alimentacíon de forma casi exclusiva: pan de centeno y lacteos de cabra y vaca, comiendo carne solo los Domingos, ahí queda eso.



Es decir centeno de la época, gluten de hace más de 50 años, molienda tradicional con toda la fibra sin pico de insulina. Lácteos de cabra y vaca, es decir, colesterol y leche en crudo de las siete plagas de Egipto a tutiplen, más carne un día a la semana mínimo... Pues hijo es todo un alegato a lo que aquí se dice, qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Oct 2018)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hombre, lacteos y cereales no son paleo, que es lo que más se estila por aquí



aquí pone fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares, etc, no pone fuera lácteos, que de cabra sobre todo son todo colesterol, si se alimentan básicamente de eso, como dices, deberían haber reventado el corazón cienes y cienes de veces según las teorías de nuestros buenos chamanes. Y sin embargo esos pobres infelices con sus vidas sin tomarse una estatina ni nada... pobres::


----------



## Señor Calopez (25 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> aquí pone fuera harinas refinadas, azúcares, etc, no pone fuera lácteos, que de cabra sobre todo son todo colesterol, si se alimentan básicamente de eso, como dices, deberían haber reventado el corazón cienes y cienes de veces según las teorías de nuestros buenos chamanes. Y sin embargo esos pobres infelices con sus vidas sin tomarse una estatina ni nada... pobres::



La leche tiene mucho azúcar.

Por otra parte ¿Aquí pensáis que ingerir colesterol a mansalva es bueno? ienso:


----------



## Otto Fenix (25 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> La leche tiene mucho azúcar.
> 
> Por otra parte ¿Aquí pensáis que ingerir colesterol a mansalva es bueno? ienso:



Hablar de lacteos no es lo mismo que hablar de leche.

Si estas totalmente adaptado queso y yogures son sanos, hablariamos de una dieta 'primal'. Si te dan problemas pues para eso esta la version paleo.

Cereales enteros y no alterados es mision imposible.

Y si, colesterol tomamos sin preocupacion ninguna. No hay relacion entre colesterol en sangre y el ingerido, y mejor un poco alto que demasiado bajo.


----------



## Señor Calopez (25 Oct 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> No hay relacion entre colesterol en sangre y el ingerido, y mejor un poco alto que demasiado bajo.



¿Esas 2 afirmaciones de dónde han salido? Me gustaría informarme.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> ¿Esas 2 afirmaciones de dónde han salido? Me gustaría informarme.



Empiece por aquí pero visite también el hilo de evidencias científicas. Y recuerde que está saliendo de matrix...

La Meteo que viene: LA GRASA SATURADA NO OBSTRUYE LAS ARTERIAS. Dr. Aseem Malhotra, cardiólogo británico. British Journal of Sports Medicine, April 2017


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> ¿Esas 2 afirmaciones de dónde han salido? Me gustaría informarme.



Echale un vistazo al hilo de los estudios.

Hay bastantes estudios sobre el tema y explicaciones de sobra sobre el timo del colesterol.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/793241-evidencias-cientificas-que-apoyen-idoneidad-de-dieta-lchf-32.html

Es un hilo que por ahora solo tiene 30 paginas. En un vistazo rapido se pueden hallar los que tratan el meollo del asunto.


----------



## Señor Calopez (26 Oct 2018)

Estoy leyendo los enlaces que me habéis puesto. Tengo una pregunta, ¿los copos de avena integral también se consideran cereales que no se pueden usar? y otra ¿el arroz tampoco se puede comer no? (ni aunque sea "integral").


P.D.: desde el respeto, no me gusta el tipo ese del blog que abre para hablar de meteorología en la montaña y acaba siendo un foro de nutrición paternalista. Me recuerda mucho a aynrandiano, cogiendo los artículos que interesan y descartando los que no, interpretando los hechos como le viene en gana, desechando las correlaciones si no favorecen su teoría pero luego admitiendo otras como válidas porque sí. Y ya para rematar cuando he visto referencias al Mercola y al de la Vit.C que decía que prevenía el cáncer y murió de cáncer..._ pffffff_.

No digo que no tenga razón con el tema de los azúcares, eso está claro, pero no comparto la idea de que el colesterol cuanto más mejor, o que no cumple ningún papel en la fisiopatología de la arteriosclerosis (nadie ha dicho que la inicie, eso ya se sabía)... tiene unos errores de concepto bastante gordos.

Y para terminar, por supuesto no comparto que el 99% de los estudios estén patrocinados por farmacéuticas, ni que las farmacéuticas sean el coco (¿y toda la industria de la suplementación, curanderos, _bloggers_ con publicidad en su web y _vendehumos_ unos santos?). Siempre he pensado que los pediatras son los "menos médicos" o "menos científicos", por lo menos hoy en día, ya que se dejan influenciar por todas las magufadas de moda. De hecho cada pediatra dice lo que le sale del bolo y generalmente se contradicen por completo unos a otros drásticamente.


P.D.2: no voy a desmentir punto por punto todos los errores que he detectado, pero por ejemplo, descartar la efectividad de las estatinas basándote en estudios de 1-2 ó 5 años, cuando el efecto de las estatinas es a 10 años vista... es un gran error de concepto por muchas razones. Tus niveles de colesterol de hoy te causarán los eventos cardiovasculares de dentro de 10 años, no de hoy. Por esa razón a las personas ancianas (>70-75 años) se les empieza a quitar medicación, entre ella las famosas estatinas (que no producen demencia, si lo hiciesen tendríamos a todos los abuelitos demenciados en la consulta), porque ya no tiene sentido seguir haciendo prevención a 10 años vista. También a los ancianos se les va retirando la medicación para la HTA por el mismo motivo y porque en los ancianos se vuelve mucho más peligrosa una bajada de tensión puntual que tener cifras tensionales altas, que salvo emergencias hipertensivas, sólo causan daño si son mantenidas con el paso de los años.

Por otro lado, niega relaciones de correlación-causalidad pero acepta otras sin motivo. Por ejemplo que las estatinas se relacionan con mayor muerte cardiovascular. Evidentemente existe correlación, pero no porque tomar estatinas te provoque enfermedades cardiovasculares, sino porque a las personas a las que se pauta estatinas (como él dice erróneamente a modo de prevención primaria), ya tienen arteriosclerosis y calcificaciones coronarias ANTES de iniciar el tratamiento. Si las estatinas las pautamos para personas de alto riesgo cardiovascular, es obvio que las personas que mueren por eventos cardiovasculares ya estaban tomando estatinas, pero eso no significa que la estatina le haya producido su evento cardiovascular. De hecho, si la hubieran empezado a tomar antes (10 años antes de la generación de la lesión) tal vez no habrían llegado a ese punto. Por otra parte el colesterol es sólo una pata de todo el tablero de factores de riesgo conocidos que provocan eventos cardiovasculares. Es absurdo (y nadie lo hace), basarse exclusivamente en los niveles de colesterol para valorar el riesgo cardiovascular o para prevenir eventos cardiovasculares futuros. Si una persona que padece varios factores de riesgo sólo trata uno de ellos (el más simple de tratar con una pastilla barata), pero sigue fumando y estando obeso, la estatina sola no va a poder luchar contra los demás factores y el desenlace antes o después será el mismo.

Decir que las estatinas se asocian a mayor riesgo de muerte cardiovascular (o a cualquier tipo de muerte) es como decir que los antibióticos causan la muerte por infecciones, porque las personas que mueren en el hospital por un proceso infeccioso estaban siendo tratadas con antibióticos. 

Otra más, quien induce a error con el tema del riesgo relativo y el riesgo absoluto es él. Si en una población 3 personas de cada 100 mueren por un infarto, y tras la toma de estatinas reduzco en una persona de cada 100 las muertes, obtengo dos conclusiones: 1) El riesgo de morir por un infarto es bajo. 2) El riesgo de morir por un infarto es un 33% inferior en el grupo que toma estatinas. Eso es así y no admite discusión. No tiene sentido decir que sólo le has salvado a una persona de 100 la vida valorándolo en términos absolutos. Lo importante es la reducción del evento, que es del 33%. Si tomasemos otra muestra donde de cada 100, 50 mueren por un infarto, las estatinas habrían seguido reduciendo el riesgo en un 33% pero esta vez en términos absolutos la cifra sería mucho mayor porque el evento es más frecuente. Es de perogrullo. Adicionalmente decir que salvar una vida de 100 no tiene ningún valor, es cagarse por completo en toda la Medicina. Cuando hacemos cribados de adenocarcinoma de colon, de cada 100 colonoscopias que pedimos 2 o 3 son adenocarcinomas de colon, y esa es la cifra que tiene que ser. Si pidiera más colonoscopias estaría haciendo un gasto absurdo, y si pidiera menos estaría haciendo un gasto absurdo por distinto motivo (se me estarían escapando muchos pacientes a los que no les estaría realizando la prueba para ahorrar, que acabarían enfermando y falleciendo, lo cuál sería muchísimo más caro). Una muerte es mucho más caro que el tratamiento con estatinas de 100 personas y no digamos si es a ti al que le toca morirse. 

En fin, muchos errores de bulto por el estilo. Si me dicen que ese señor en aynrandiano me lo creo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Estoy leyendo los enlaces que me habéis puesto. Tengo una pregunta, ¿los copos de avena integral también se consideran cereales que no se pueden usar? y otra ¿el arroz tampoco se puede comer no? (ni aunque sea "integral").



Los copos de avena a mi me sientan como el culo.

El arroz yo lo tomo un dia a la semana. Es un cereal que no ha sufrido alteraciones y sienta bastante bien.

Si realizas mucha actividad fisica se puede meter algo mas de arroz en la dieta, y tambien patata.


----------



## Cazarr (26 Oct 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los copos de avena a mi me sientan como el culo.
> 
> El arroz yo lo tomo un dia a la semana. Es un cereal que no ha sufrido alteraciones y sienta bastante bien.
> 
> Si realizas mucha actividad fisica se puede meter algo mas de arroz en la dieta, y tambien patata.



Karlos, ¿exactamente qué significa que te sienten como el culo? ienso:

Es que a mí (recuerdo haberlo mencionado alguna vez) los copos de avena me producen hinchazón (y extrasístoles), pero no sé si es por no cocinarlos. Me han dicho que la avena hay que cocerla, que comérsela directamente como si fueran cereales es el equivalente a comer arroz crudo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Oct 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Karlos, ¿exactamente qué significa que te sienten como el culo? ienso:
> 
> Es que a mí (recuerdo haberlo mencionado alguna vez) los copos de avena me producen hinchazón (y extrasístoles), pero no sé si es por no cocinarlos. Me han dicho que la avena hay que cocerla, que comérsela directamente como si fueran cereales es el equivalente a comer arroz crudo.



No he probado la avena entera (ni pienso), pero si varias marcas de leche de avena, teoricamente sin nada añadido.

Es tomarlo y el estomago una sensacion rara y me centrifuga... nunca mais.


----------



## Marijose84 (30 Oct 2018)

¿Habéis visto el catálogo del lidl de esta semana? Tienen ofertas bastantes interesantes y sobretodo sanas, como los champiñones o las manzanas.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Nov 2018)

EL COMIDISTA | Aceite, mantequilla o margarina: ¿qué es más sano? - YouTube


----------



## Max Aub (2 Nov 2018)

Mira que se os tiene dicho, mira que se os ha advertido...Dejad de comer carnaca y grasa animal, so fascistas. Al menos tomad estatinas, que algo de taponamiento arterial os quitará.


----------



## sada (2 Nov 2018)

hace muucho que no entro, no tengo tiempo.... el hilo va fatal por cierto. 

Por cierto conocéis a blake y su blake diet? es un chico que estaba gordo y con ayuno intermitente solo come 1 vez al dia pero tenéis que ver lo que come...


----------



## Rauxa (4 Nov 2018)

Buen resumen de la falacia del tema CICO


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Nov 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> EL COMIDISTA | Aceite, mantequilla o margarina: ¿qué es más sano? - YouTube



Melafo!!!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Nov 2018)

Hey, flojos, siete semanas que van ya de programa, ¿Y a nadie le ha apetecido comentar el tema ese de "la báscula"?

A mí me produce sentimientos encontrados, porque a ratos dicen cosas razonables, pero a ratos vuelven a caer en todos los tópicos infumables.

O sea, que el organizar un programa de adelgazamiento atendiendo a las cuatro patas que te han llevado a la obesidad mórbida (factor médico, nutricional, psicológico y de sedentarismo) está muy bien pensado y muy bien traído, pero luego acaban cayendo en los errores clásicos, y es una pena.

Por ejemplo, ayer (porque lo echan los lunes por la noche, pero yo lo veo en la repetición de los domingos por la mañana) hablaban del hígado graso. Pues dale con que el sobrepeso causa hígado graso, y que comer muchas grasas causaba que se acumulara grasa en el hígado...

MENTIRA. La grasa de la dieta no va especialmente al hígado (no más que a otros sitios), sino que la acumulación de grasa en el hígado la causa una de novo lipogénesis descontrolada, normalmente por exceso de fructosa. Y no es que la obesidad cause hígado graso: ES AL REVÉS.

Y la petarda de la nutricionista, dale que le das con las 5 comidas...


----------



## sada (6 Nov 2018)

da error el hilo, habría q abrir otro


----------



## Machuco (6 Nov 2018)

sada dijo:


> da error el hilo, habría q abrir otro





Tapatalk manda.


----------



## DDT (6 Nov 2018)

destru dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de los embutidos? los suelo comprar en la carnicería, ibéricos y tal, no preocupa si engordan, más bien lo que dicen que son la principal causa de cáncer de colon, pero esque ya no sabes que creerte.



Yo personalmente opino que embutidos sí, pero con precaución. Tenía dos familiares : dos mujeres, una anciana , pero la otra relativamente jóven,sobre 60 años que murieron las dos por un cáncer de colon. Vivían en un pueblo donde hay un matadero y comían mucha carne y muchos embutidos.... Otro familiar del mismo pueblo también hombre murió de un infarto también sesentero.
A ver, yo como carne y como embutidos pero no creo que sea sano basar una dieta en ellos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Nov 2018)

DDT dijo:


> Yo personalmente opino que embutidos sí, pero con precaución. Tenía dos familiares : dos mujeres, una anciana , pero la otra relativamente jóven,sobre 60 años que murieron las dos por un cáncer de colon. Vivían en un pueblo donde hay un matadero y comían mucha carne y muchos embutidos.... Otro familiar del mismo pueblo también hombre murió de un infarto también sesentero.
> A ver, yo como carne y como embutidos pero no creo que sea sano basar una dieta en ellos.



Como hablar de embutidos es no hablar de nada, no deje que el dedo que señala tape la luna.

Digo que no es hablar de nada porque segun que embutidos es carne picada con mil cosas.

Dicho esto, tambien en España hablar de embutidos es hablar de pan, de mucho pan.

Salvo los locos de este hilo no conozco nadie que tome embutido sin pan, y como va a ser el culpable el pan (bazofia) que se consume a toneladas actualmente sin un minimo de calidad.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Nov 2018)

DDT dijo:


> Yo personalmente opino que embutidos sí, pero con precaución. Tenía dos familiares : dos mujeres, una anciana , pero la otra relativamente jóven,sobre 60 años que murieron las dos por un cáncer de colon. Vivían en un pueblo donde hay un matadero y comían mucha carne y muchos embutidos.... Otro familiar del mismo pueblo también hombre murió de un infarto también sesentero.
> A ver, yo como carne y como embutidos pero no creo que sea sano basar una dieta en ellos.



Ya te lo acaban de decir. EL que come mucho embutido termina comiendo mucho pan. 
El embutido que se hace la propia casa de payés, normalmente no tiene apenas nada procesado.
Si te fijas bien en los chorizos de supermercado; Verás el que:
- Tiene carne de cerdo, ajo pimienta y sal. Y nada más.
- Y verás el que tiene eso y además, varios ingredientes más que son colorantes, conservantes, edulcorantes... 

OBviamente en las casas de payés de toda la vida, lo que se hará es el embutido que simplemente tiene la carne y sus sales, pimientas, especias...

Así que dudo mucho que el problema de alguien venga por abusar del chorizo o jamón del bueno. Y en las casas de payés, no se hacía salamis o mortadelas. Eso son inventos muy recientes y llenos de azúcares, harinas...


Fíjate hoy en día el que come embutido. Este, siempre va acompañado de pan. Siempre.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como hablar de embutidos es no hablar de nada, no deje que el dedo que señala tape la luna.
> 
> Digo que no es hablar de nada porque segun que embutidos es carne picada con mil cosas.
> 
> ...



¿y por qué el cáncer de colon no era rampante entre nuestros ancestros que consumían mucho más pan? (nuestros ancestros consumían hasta un kilo o más y ahora no se llega a 250 g diarios)? 

Además de que a más embutido más pan, es un falacia, porque a más embutido, menos calorías de otras cosas porque es más proteico y graso y más saciante.

No sabéis qué inventar para quitar al los productos de origen animal todo lo negativo que tienen, y que lleva probado desde hace décadas.

Además, una vez más, los embutidos son carne podrida en parte, porque mientras se cura se está pudriendo, que es lo que le pasa al cuerpo de todo ser vivo en el mismo instante que muere.

Sólo el pescado ultrarregrigerado en alta mar se salva, todo lo demás está podrido en menor o mayo grado porque ahora nadie mata un animal y se lo come inmediatamente, al menos dejan pasar un día completo a temperaturas de no congelación.


----------



## Max Aub (7 Nov 2018)

Carnacas que siguen negando la mayor.

Carnacas, hijos de puta.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Además, una vez más, los embutidos son carne podrida en parte, porque mientras se cura se está pudriendo, que es lo que le pasa al cuerpo de todo ser vivo en el mismo instante que muere.
> 
> Sólo el pescado ultrarregrigerado en alta mar se salva, todo lo demás está podrido en menor o mayo grado porque ahora nadie mata un animal y se lo come inmediatamente, al menos dejan pasar un día completo a temperaturas de no congelación.



¿Tu te crees que se comían el mamut en una sola barbacoa?


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2018)

El argumento de que solo comemos pan desde hace 10.000 años y que por tanto no estamos adaptados se contradice a si mismo, porque en estos 10.000 años ha nacido y muerto más gente que en el millón de años anteriores, la evolución ha actuado mucho más deprisa, y por tanto lo raro sería que no se hubiera producido la adaptación al pan.

Pero hay otros argumentos contra el pan que parecen más sólidos:
-Antes el trigo se fermentaba como mínimo el día anterior. Ya no.
-Antes el trigo se molía solo con piedras. Ahora el proceso incluye química.
-Antes el trigo era relativamente natural. Ahora lo han alterado a lo bestia y encima le añaden más gluten.
-En resumen: hasta el siglo XIX el pan era un producto apto, pero desde entonces es tóxico y encima cada vez es peor.

Creo que esto solo nos deja con dos opciones:
A) Comer pan pero solo esporádicamente. Por ejemplo una vez a la semana.
B) Encontrar el pan apto que se comía hasta el siglo XIX y comerlo sin miedo. La pregunta es ¿y donde lo encontramos?

Imagino que tendremos que comprar trigo del que venden en las ecotiendas, molerlo nosotros mismos (comprar un molino de cereales), y aprender las técnicas de panadería del siglo XIX (comprar una panificadora y encontrar libros al respecto). Complicado lo veo.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2018)

Asunto resuelto. Acabo de descubrir que Mario Luna ha subido videos sobre el modo de hacer pan no tóxico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Asunto resuelto. Acabo de descubrir que Mario Luna ha subido videos sobre el modo de hacer pan no tóxico.



Si es de trigo moderno que es de mitad del siglo XX no tiene solucion. Si es de algun otro cereal (espelta, sorgo, centeno) y totalmente integral puede que si.

Pd. Trigo como tal es casi imposible encontrar nada mas que la especie moderna. Esta tan alterado que no merece ni llamarse trigo.

Sobre el pan en general si fuese con cereales aptos y elaboracion tradicional, en este hilo siempre hemos dicho que se podria consumir con moderacion, pero que hay alimentos muchisimo mas interesantes nutricionalmente, por lo que es totalmente prescindible.


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sobre el pan en general si fuese con cereales aptos y elaboracion tradicional, en este hilo siempre hemos dicho que se podria consumir con moderacion, pero que hay alimentos muchisimo mas interesantes nutricionalmente, por lo que es totalmente prescindible.



Pues di cuales son esos y por qué.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Nov 2018)

Última analítica:

Glucosa: 92,3
Ácido úrico: 6
Colesterol: 194,5

Sin hacer buena dieta. Me la llevo pasando por los cojones casi dos meses y con el pecado de haber vuelto a comer bollería. Creo que tengo la glucosa 10-15 más alta que la analítica anterior (marzo 2017, con mejor dieta).


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2018)

algunos ejemplos:



> A study of 409 patients over an average time-period of 5 years found intensive treatment with a very low-fat diet (10% fat), regular exercise and enough cholesterol-lowering medication to achieve an LDL “bad” cholesterol below 90 mg/dl resulted in great improvement in patients with severe heart disease compared to a group of patients who continued to be cared for poorly.5 Patients with coronary artery disease were divided into three groups based on the intensity of treatment they received. Those in the “maximum” treatment group had a 6.6% chance of suffering a heart artery related event* compared to 30.6% in those who had poor treatment (not on diet or drugs or who were smoking). Abnormalities of flow of blood through the coronary arteries to the heart muscle were measured with a heart scan (PET scan). Those in the maximum treatment group showed improvement in their circulation to the heart after 2.6 years, while those in the poor treatment group showed worsening of their circulation.
> 
> There was also an intermediate group called “moderate treatment.” They were on the American Heart Association Diet with 20% to 30% of the calories from fat and they were on cholesterol-lowering drugs. At the end of five years, 20.3% of these patients had cardiac events and after 2.6 years their scans showed worsening of their heart circulation. Thus, this approach, commonly prescribed by most practicing doctors, causes coronary artery disease to worsen, and more coronary events to occur.
> 
> ...




McDougall Newsletter: May 2013 -



> Since the breakthrough led by Nikolai Anichkov a century ago, the feeding of cholesterol, and to an extent, dietary fat have been recognized as the sine qua nons for the dietary modification of experimental atherosclerosis, and have been used in thousands of experiments to successfully accelerate the development of atherosclerosis in mammalian, avian and fish species, not only of herbivorous, but also omnivorous and carnivorous nature.1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 This includes the promotion of experimental atherosclerosis in over one dozen different species of nonhuman primates- New World monkeys, Old World monkeys, and great apes including the closest living relative to humans, the chimpanzee (Fig. 1).2 3 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 The atherosclerotic lesions induced by cholesterol feeding, including in the form of fresh eggs yolks in many opportunistic omnivores, such as various species of nonhuman primates, birds and pigs have been shown to closely resemble the disease in humans.1 2 3 4 22 23 24





> Long-term feeding of cholesterol in relatively small amounts has actually been shown to induce atherosclerosis in rabbits, chickens, pigeons and monkeys despite only small or insignificant increases in serum cholesterol.1 4 13






> It has also been demonstrated that the cessation of a cholesterol-rich diet and the subsequent lowering of serum cholesterol results in the regression of atherosclerosis in various mammalian and avian species, including herbivores, omnivores, carnivores and nonhuman primates.31 In one experiment Armstrong and colleagues induced severe atherosclerosis in rhesus monkeys by feeding a diet with 40% of calories from egg yolks for 17 months. The egg yolks were then removed from the monkeys diet and replaced with a cholesterol-free diet with either 40% of calories from corn oil or low-fat chow with 77% calories from sugar for three years, resulting in a reduction of serum cholesterol to <140 mg/dl and a marked regression of atherosclerosis.32 33


----------



## autsaider (8 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> algunos ejemplos:
> 
> McDougall Newsletter: May 2013 -



En Okinawa la gente está sanísima y el hidrato es el 85% de sus calorias. Pesos pesados de la paleodieta dicen que hay que comer cereales y legumbres. Pero no insistas porque no los vas a convencer.


----------



## kikepm (9 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> El argumento de que solo comemos pan desde hace 10.000 años y que por tanto no estamos adaptados se contradice a si mismo, porque en estos 10.000 años ha nacido y muerto más gente que en el millón de años anteriores, la evolución ha actuado mucho más deprisa



A priori esta afirmación parece una burrada. 

Si en los últimos 10.000 años han nacido, por poner un caso, 500 generaciones, con una vida media al gestar a la siguiente generación, de 20 años, que parece algo plausible, o al menos no exagerado

entonces, para que naciera el mismo número de generaciones, o menos, en 1.000.000 de años, tendrían que gestar por termino medio cada

1.000.000 / 500 = 2000 años.


Podemos proponer variar el dato de los 20 años promedio por gestación, pero el cálculo es demoledor.



De donde has sacado u oido esta gilipollez?


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> A priori esta afirmación parece una burrada.
> 
> Si en los últimos 10.000 años han nacido, por poner un caso, 500 generaciones, con una vida media al gestar a la siguiente generación, de 20 años, que parece algo plausible, o al menos no exagerado
> 
> ...



gente=generaciones


----------



## Editora86 (9 Nov 2018)

*Interesante todo*

Google


----------



## kikepm (9 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> gente=generaciones



Que haya más gente no produce una evolución más rápida, es cada cambio generacional donde se producen las mutaciones.


----------



## angek (9 Nov 2018)

Es sólo un apunte al sentido común. 

¿Realmente no veis el pan como un elemento altamente alimentario (no confundir con "nutritivo") y barato de producir cuyo principal papel es otorgar calorías para sobrellevar un mundo de escasez como el pre revolución industrial?

Toda la gastronomía tradicional pivota en ese sentido; aprovechamiento ante la escasez. 

De ahí, los lugares comunes de los paleos, los primals, los pegan o como los queráis llamar

-Aceites de semillas
-Harinas refinadas
-Aditivos alimentarios (como el azúcar)
-Lácteos 

Todos esos productos son hoy baratos de producir y calóricos. La industria actual permite que sean baratos y toda esa mecanización impacta en la capacidad de producción tremendamente.


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Que haya más gente no produce una evolución más rápida, es cada cambio generacional donde se producen las mutaciones.



Eres idiota.


----------



## kikepm (9 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Eres idiota.



Tu eres un ser simple, poco evolucionado realmente.

DE ahí que sueltes argumentos de mierda.


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu eres un ser simple, poco evolucionado realmente.
> 
> DE ahí que sueltes argumentos de mierda.



Tú eres un subnormal que no sabe ni lo más básico y no entiende ni lo más sencillo. Imbécil.


----------



## kikepm (9 Nov 2018)

Tico dijo:


> Tú eres un subnormal que no sabe ni lo más básico y no entiende ni lo más sencillo. Imbécil.



Desde luego no se me ocurre soltar la estupidez de la evolución humana que has soltado tu.

Bocón.


----------



## autsaider (9 Nov 2018)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque kikepm está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## PBA (9 Nov 2018)

Una duda. Se engorda más o menos, comiendo, por ejemplo, 4500 calorias un dia necesitando 2000 y comiendo al día siguiente 500 o comiendo los dos dias 2500. 

He adelgazado unos 25 kilos pero cuando me pongo a comer sin control me encasqueto 3000-4000 calorias de una sentada


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Nov 2018)

> Coronary arteriosclerosis was examined in cultured Atlantic salmon (Salmo salar L.) maintained on normal and cholesterol-enriched diets in both freshwater and saltwater during the period when they normally mature (June to December). The incidence of lesions was high (48% or greater) in all experimental subgroups (assigned according to diet, salinity, sex, and maturation status). The primary factor in the development of arteriosclerotic lesions was not established, but the high frequency of lesions in immature fish suggests that it was not maturation. However, maturation was associated with a significant increase in the incidence of lesions and was, therefore, an important secondary factor in the etiology of the disease. Furthermore, diet had a secondary influence on the development of lesions since the cholesterol supplement was also associated with an increase in the incidence of lesions. The cholesterol supplement significantly increased the total plasma cholesterol level in all subgroups; the low density lipoprotein fraction (total cholesterol minus the high density lipoprotein fraction) was also elevated in seven of eight paired subgroups. Plasma free fatty acids and triglycerides were unaffected by the cholesterol supplement. The elevated total cholesterol and low density lipoprotein levels resulting from the cholesterol-enriched diet and the associated increase in the incidence of lesions was most prominent in mature males and females held in freshwater. Salinity had no demonstrable effect on lesion incidence, but the severity of lesions tended to be greater in freshwater fish.



ejemplo en salmones ::

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 22:12 ----------

Ejemplo en roedores salvajes ::



> Five diverse species of wild rodents were fed a high-fat-high-cholesterol diet for one year. Microtus pennsylvanicus, Calomys ducilla, and Peromyscus maniculatus had an approximate 2-fold increase, Acomys cahirinus had a 4-fold increase, and Dicrostonyx groenlandicus had a 11-fold increase in serum total cholesterol above pre-diet levels. Some evidence of atherosclerosis was observed in all species but the most severe lesions were found in A. cahirinus and D. groenlandicus. The outstanding pathologic finding in those rodents not surviving one year on the diet was an advanced fatty degeneration of the liver.





---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 22:13 ----------

Ejemplo en pájaros ::



> Abstract: A literature survey was conducted to determine the relationship between plasma cholesterol concentrations and the severity of diet-induced atherosclerosis in pigeons, quails and chickens. A direct relationship was found between plasma cholesterol and atherosclerosis as induced by cholesterol feeding. In general, dietary polyunsaturated fatty acids versus saturated fatty acids lowered plasma cholesterol concentrations in the three avian species





---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 22:15 ----------

Ejemplo en gatos domésticos ::



> The domestic cat has not been used in studies of atherosclerosis, with the exception of a single study published in 1970. We have further evaluated the susceptibility of the domestic cat to diet-induced atherosclerosis, the ultimate intent being to discern the atherogenic risk due to lipoprotein lipase deficiency in an affected feline kindred with a phenotype very similar to that of the human form of this condition. We subjected a group of normal domestic cats to a moderately high-fat, cholesterol-enriched diet (30% fat and 3% cholesterol) for a period of 2 to 8 months. Plasma lipid levels were monitored monthly. At the time of killing, all organs and the entire vascular tree were removed, sectioned, processed, and stained with hematoxylin and eosin. The entire vascular tree was also stained with Movat's pentachrome and oil red O (ORO) and assessed semiquantitatively (0 to 5+/5+) and quantitatively (mean intimal area and ORO positivity, mm2). Both blood lipid measurements (total cholesterol, high-density lipoprotein-cholesterol, triglycerides, and low-density lipoprotein-cholesterol) and vessel wall lesion assessment (intimal area, mm2) were statistically elevated (p < 0.05) in the cholesterol-fed cats as compared to those on a normal diet. The highest correlations obtained between blood lipid components and vessel wall measures were the percent increase in triglyceride from base line versus the ORO measurement or foam cell grade (r = 0.86), and percent increase in triglycerides versus the intimal area in the lower abdominal aorta (r = 0.91). Similar relationships were found when the intimal area in the brachiocephalic/subclavian vessels was correlated with the absolute triglyceride values (r = 0.85) or with the percent increase in triglycerides (r = 0.83). Thus, we produced atherosclerotic lesions in the cat within 2 to 4 months on a cholesterol-enriched diet; blood lipid levels were highly correlated with lesional measurements in the vessel wall. This study will provide the basis for evaluation of the susceptibility of New Zealand lipoprotein lipase-deficient cats to diet-induced atherosclerosis.


----------



## sada (9 Nov 2018)

Intermittent Fasting | IIFYM | OMAD | Blake Horton | The Blake Diet

Blake_201 - YouTube

Blake Horton realiza ayunos intermitentes con un único plato de comida al día en el que ingiere exageradas porciones 

estaba gordocho y ahora está fibroso


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> *Desde luego no se me ocurre soltar la estupidez de la evolución humana que has soltado tu.
> 
> Bocón.*



Ignora a los trolls.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2018 at 10:25 ----------




sada dijo:


> *Intermittent Fasting | IIFYM | OMAD | Blake Horton | The Blake Diet
> 
> Blake_201 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Desde que sigo alrededor de un año lo del ayuno de 24 horas he pasado de 99 a 95 Kg, la mayor parte grasa. Aunque yo tampoco puedo ser buen ejemplo para gente con problemas de peso porque ya partía desde el principio con una buena base física.

Lo que peor llevo yo personalmente es lo de perder algo de potencia, explosividad, velocidad...aunque lo uno compensa a lo otro y nunca se puede tener todo a la vez, hay que elegir. Te adaptas a los nuevos pesos y marcas y palante intentando subir otra vez al nivel de antes, se consiga o no se consiga, no deja de ser un reto nuevo y en la vida vienen siempre bien los nuevos retos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Nov 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ignora a los trolls.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Supongo que el resto de dias seguiras comiendo como una bestia parda. Si no recuerdo mal tu te metias unas 4000cal al dia.

Cada cuantos dias haces el ayuno?

Yo llevo algo mas de un año haciendo algun ayuno de 24 todas las semanas. Otros dias como tres veces una autentica animalada, dias de mas de 3000 cal.

El resultado el mismo he pasado de 87 a 83 kilos. Ya he comentado que no hago deporte pero si tengo mucha actividad fisica por mi trabajo. Pero exactamente la misma que hace un año que hacia dos comidas abundantes al dia.

Es curiosisimo como el cambio de habitos de alimentacion hace cambiar la composicion corporal independientemente de la actividad fisica.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Supongo que el resto de dias seguiras comiendo como una bestia parda. Si no recuerdo mal tu te metias unas 4000cal al dia.
> 
> Cada cuantos dias haces el ayuno?
> 
> ...



Hago una comida cada 24 horas después del entreno que intento que sea por la noche para hacerla con la familia. Antes del tomo un batido con 25 gr de proteina con algo de cacao, mantequilla, nata y BCAA.

Los fines de semana la paellita, tortillas, etc etc con la familia y/o con los amigos que eso no se perdona, después como también suelo entrenar aunque sea fin de semana cuando termino tomo también algo aunque no tanto como en los días normales.

Calorías no cuento así que no se, lo único que cuento excepto los fines de semana son los carbohidratos en gramos (60-100 gramos según lo vea) lo demás pues lo que vaya entrando, nos tomamos nuestro tiempo más de una hora. Y la proteina si veo a ojo que he comido poca igual me tomo un batido de concentrado de suero.

Mi parienta también lo hace y al contrario que yo ha ganado algo de peso y también fuerza y potencia. Yo no me lo explico, podría ser porque el ayuno estimula la respuesta anabólica a la testosterona de una forma que no es suficiente en hombres por nuestra producción natural ya alta pero si podría ser una diferencia en mujeres que lo hacen y a la vez entrenan fuerte como mi parienta. Pero no lo se.

Ayuno de tres días lo querría hacer pero en días de diario no creo que me venga bien y los fines de semana no perdono nunca las paellitas, tortillas, parrilladas, etc etc así que ya veré.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Nov 2018)

Yo tampoco cuento calorias. Las conte una temporada y extrapolar es facil.

Supongo que en alguna ocasion las contarias porque recuerdo esa cifra que comentaste hace unos años.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Yo tampoco cuento calorias. Las conte una temporada y extrapolar es facil.
> 
> Supongo que en alguna ocasion las contarias porque recuerdo esa cifra que comentaste hace unos años.*



Pero las conté alguna vez por curiosidad y oscilaban entre las 4,000-5,000 Kc según el día.

Saludos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Nov 2018)

PBA dijo:


> Una duda. Se engorda más o menos, comiendo, por ejemplo, 4500 calorias un dia necesitando 2000 y comiendo al día siguiente 500 o comiendo los dos dias 2500.
> 
> He adelgazado unos 25 kilos pero cuando me pongo a comer sin control me encasqueto 3000-4000 calorias de una sentada



Te aconsejo que tengas una mejor relación con la comida. Estos extremismos de hacer 1 comida al día llevan a eso.... ::

Lo dice una persona que come 2-3 veces diarias y le gusta el ayuno intermitente antes de nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Nov 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ignora a los trolls.
> 
> Saludos.





ignora la evidencia que sea necesaria para justificar tus hábitos y sensaciones, los mismos que un fumador de dos paquetes de cigarrillos diarios como Carrillo.

Así se comportan los paleomagufos progres, encima.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (11 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ignora la evidencia que sea necesaria para justificar tus hábitos y sensaciones, los mismos que un fumador de dos paquetes de cigarrillos diarios como Carrillo.
> 
> Así se comportan los paleomagufos progres, encima.



Pues usted predique con el ejemplo, fume, beba, tome carbohidratos por doquier, comida procesada, no haga ejercicio, y disfrute.

Pero aquellos que queremos tener cierta calidad de vida, y con este rollo del paleo lo hemos conseguido, no nos venga con chorradas.

Repito:

Sin leche de vaca, se acabaron las alergias.
Sin trigo, fuera dolores de cabeza. Otros problemas menores desaparecieron, y menos kilos, sobre todo en el abdomen.

Por no decir de mejor sensación de sentirse bien.

El único pero, es no haberlo sabido antes.


Pero oiga, si usted quiere seguir con otro método, adelante. Este es un país libre, se supone.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Pues usted predique con el ejemplo, fume, beba, tome carbohidratos por doquier, comida procesada, no haga ejercicio, y disfrute.
> 
> Pero aquellos que queremos tener cierta calidad de vida, y con este rollo del paleo lo hemos conseguido, no nos venga con chorradas.
> 
> ...



si no entiendes el comentario, para qué respondes, zoquete.

Si tú estás comiendo una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos, es tu problema, pero no lo vendas como lo óptimo para los seres humanos en general porque la mayoría de la evidencia va en su contra y los que sigan su ejemplo correrán el mismo riesgo que tú y muchos morirán prematuramente, como indica la evidencia a todos los niveles.

Es contra estas estupideces contra las que comento. Gente que anima a ingerir la cantidad que sea de colesterol porque afirma que no tiene nada que ver con la cantidad de colesterol en sangre mientras que a la vez afirma que tener 250 de colesterol es bueno o incluso que ingerir colesterol de la dieta es esencial. Puras contradicciones.


Todo esto mientras ignoran miles de estudios que demuestran lo contrario de lo que afirman.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si no entiendes el comentario, para qué respondes, zoquete.
> 
> Si tú estás comiendo una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos, es tu problema, pero no lo vendas como lo óptimo para los seres humanos en general porque la mayoría de la evidencia va en su contra y los que sigan su ejemplo correrán el mismo riesgo que tú y muchos morirán prematuramente, como indica la evidencia a todos los niveles.
> 
> ...



No sugus, la evidencia científica va totalmente en tu contra, no un poquito no, sino TOTALMENTE, y lo sabes.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No sugus, la evidencia científica va totalmente en tu contra, no un poquito no, sino TOTALMENTE, y lo sabes.



eso no lo puedes afirmar porque no te has leído esos miles de estudios que cito, acabo de publicar varios donde se demuestra que haciendo comer a cualquier especie animal con alimentos altos en colesterol se aumenta el colesterol en sangre y se provoca arteriosclerosis, que se revierte quitando el colesterol y la grasa de la dieta, y tú y los paleotontos seguís negando todos estos estudios, el estudio china y cualquier otro que no afirme o pueda ser remotamente, dicho sea de paso, interpretado en la linea de que los productos de origen animal son estupendos y que las dietas altas en grasas son lo mejor de lo mejor.

Así también afirmo yo que la evidencia prueba lo que sea, sólo tengo que descartar la que no me guste así se la mayoría.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso no lo puedes afirmar porque no te has leído esos miles de estudios que cito, acabo de publicar varios donde se demuestra que haciendo comer a cualquier especie animal con alimentos altos en colesterol se aumenta el colesterol en sangre y se provoca arteriosclerosis, que se revierte quitando el colesterol y la grasa de la dieta, y tú y los paleotontos seguís negando todos estos estudios, el estudio china y cualquier otro que no afirme o pueda ser remotamente, dicho sea de paso, interpretado en la linea de que los productos de origen animal son estupendos y que las dietas altas en grasas son lo mejor de lo mejor.
> 
> Así también afirmo yo que la evidencia prueba lo que sea, sólo tengo que descartar la que no me guste así se la mayoría.



Tu si que eres animal.

Busca un estudio en humanos y lo cuelgas PAYASO.

Tienes uno en el hilo de los estudios que ya colgaste que sube un poco (dentro de rango) y los sujetos tienen menos mortalidad SORPRESA!

Llevamos mil paginas aportando pruebas de que ingerir colesterol lo sube ligeramente (dentro de rango ) y es beneficioso para la salud.

Pd. Tus estudios en animales los pare de leer cuando lei 'dieta alta en colesterol en pajaros'. Un animal granivoro hinchado a colesterol ESTAS COMO UN CENCERRO.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si no entiendes el comentario, para qué respondes, zoquete.
> 
> Si tú estás comiendo una dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos, es tu problema, pero no lo vendas como lo óptimo para los seres humanos en general porque la mayoría de la evidencia va en su contra y los que sigan su ejemplo correrán el mismo riesgo que tú y muchos morirán prematuramente, como indica la evidencia a todos los niveles.
> 
> ...




Más que es mi problema, eran mi problema y ya se solventaron con el nuevo paradigma de:

Menos carbohidratos.
No trigo y similares.
No leche.
No procesados.

Nunca lo he vendido como lo óptimo para los seres humanos, he mostrado MI EXPERIENCIA, que no tiene porque ser igual a la del resto de personas.

O lo digo con otras palabras.

¿Quiero volver a tener cefaleas?
¿Quiero volver a tener alergias?
¿Quiero volver a tener esa sensación de pesadez y sentirme mal?
¿Quiero volver a tener ese cinturón de grasa en la cintura que ni corriendo todos los días una hora se va?

Yo no. Por eso sigo. Y como me va bien con el paradigma aquí mostrado. sigo con él.

Hace unos meses tuve un caso en la familia de cáncer de colon paradigmático:
Estreñimiento, pólipos, cáncer, cáncer otra vez y muerte.

Esa muerte perfectamente se podía haber evitado con un cambio de dieta, que no hizo. Pues falleció. 

Y es que no hay nada más estúpido que querer solventar algo y seguir haciendo lo mismo. 

Si tienes algo que no va bien, algo habrá que cambiar.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

tú igual no has vendido nada, los paleotontos sí, todo el rato.

Igua que a tí te ha sentado bien bajar los carbohidratos (igual solo has quitado el trigo), a otros nos sienta mejor una dieta alta en carbohidratos (no el trigo precisamente), y la evidencia apunta que dicha dieta, tradicional en los lugares con mejores índices de longevidad, vitalidad, fertilidad y salud a lo largo de los milenios, es la óptima para la mayoría de los seres humanos.

Es una negación continua de dicha evidencia, como el estudio china o los estudios de intervención de Esselstyn, Ornish y otros donde consiguieron la reducción total de eventos coronarios y de lesiones arterioscleróticas en pacientes HUMANOS.

Karlitos, por cierto, te pongo los estudios que pediste, y que ya puse en su día varias veces, y ahora pides lo mismo en humanos, cunado esos estudios los enlacé igualmente, pero sólo lees lo que te interesa para justificar tu situación actual, no erers capaz de asumir que si tu dieta te sienta bien, bien por tí, pero no es la regla, eres una excepción de la evidencia y ni siquiera que ahora te siente bien te asegura que vayas a tener una vida longeva o sana en el futuro, porque no es eso lo que se infiere de la evidencia.

Pero si te es suficiente con vivir 60-65 años con riesgo de tener un ictus, a mí me parece bien.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Igual seré un paleotonto, pero que tiene:

Mejor salud.
Mejor bienestar.



Yo, donde veo dietas altas en carbohidratos, veo obesidad y enfermedad. Pero igual hay algún estudio de esos financiados por Coca Cola, Pepsi.Co o Kellows que dicen lo contrario. 

Y ya que hablas de los ictus, hay una estadística por ahí que está relacionada con el colesterol bajo.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Igual seré un paleotonto, pero que tiene:
> 
> Mejor salud.
> Mejor bienestar.
> ...



¿los chinos, japoneses, tus antepasados, los kitava, estaban gordos por comer dietas altas en carbohidratos?

otro que no tienen ni puta idea.

Tú ínflate a huevos y no te preocupes si tu colesterol está en 250.

No has leído ninguna evidencia y pontificas, generalizas, eso es una irresponsabilidad por tu parte, generalizar tu caso n=1.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Mis antepasados estaban flacos, carbohidratos pocos o muy pocos. Verdura y el cerdo de la matanza. 

Hoy si miras por la calle ¿Qué ves? Gordos y carbohidratos por doquier.

Sí tú quieres que esa plaga de gordos dejen de ser gordos haciendo lo que han hecho ahora, no creo que vayan a adelgazar.

Por eso, lo de este hilo aquí creado, y sus testimonios.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Mis antepasados estaban flacos, carbohidratos pocos o muy pocos. Verdura y el cerdo de la matanza.
> 
> Hoy si miras por la calle ¿Qué ves? Gordos y carbohidratos por doquier.
> 
> ...



:: :XX:

otro troll paleotonto, que no se debe saber ni las tablas de nutrición y cuando quiere decir azúcar dice carbohidratos a ver si cuela.

Tus antepasados comían pan, patatas, maíz a puñados, y un poco de gochu, y no al revés. Eso el 90% o más de los españoles.

Hace sólo cuatro décadas se comía cuatro veces más pan, sí, de trigo, y el plato principal del pueblo siempre han sido los potajes, una legumbre y algo de cerdo, los cocidos, donde en cada región hay uno típico.

Debe de ser que las legumbres no son carbohidratos.

Vamosa contar mentiras, vamos a generalizar. 

Los tercios comían un kilo de pan diario, carbohidratos a puñados, una dieta alta en carbohidratos y empalmaron victorias durante 150 años.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :: :XX:
> 
> otro troll paleotonto, que no se debe saber ni las tablas de nutrición y cuando quiere decir azúcar dice carbohidratos a ver si cuela.
> 
> ...



¿A puñados? Pues no.Usted cree que en 1930 se comía la misma cantidad que ahora en 2018. Y no. Algunas patatas, maíz cuando había, gochu no se que es, poco más.

Si usted cree que los Tercios iban a la guerra a hartarse a comer, yo ciertamente lo dudo.

Este hilo se denomina solución al sobrepeso obesidad. Y con lo que usted sugiere, un obeso no podrá dejar de serlo

Y repito.

Dejé el trigo, cebada, centeno y otros cereales. Adiós dolores de cabeza y algunos kilos. Six pack no, pero los de arriba se ven.
Dejé leche, y la alergia cesó.
Dejé los alimentos procesados, y la mejora continuó.

Ya sabes, no hay nada más estúpido que ser obeso, querer adelgazar, y seguir comiendo lo que te ha engordado.
De eso se trata este hilo.
Y en los carbohidratos está la clave. 

Que quieras negarlo, es cuestión de creencias. No de hechos.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> ¿A puñados? Pues no.Usted cree que en 1930 se comía la misma cantidad que ahora en 2018. Y no. Algunas patatas, maíz cuando había, gochu no se que es, poco más.
> 
> Si usted cree que los Tercios iban a la guerra a hartarse a comer, yo ciertamente lo dudo.
> 
> ...




definitivamente no sabes de lo que hablas:

McDougall Program Success Story: Lost 135 Pounds: Cures Morbid Obesity | Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center

Lassie Nelson: Lost 135 Pounds: Cures Morbid Obesity

Lo que engorda es la cantidad de comida, por mucho que ciertos personajes ignorantes pretendan lo contrario.

Repito que un chino rural come un promedio de 3000 calorías casi todas de carbohidratos y no están gordos, todo lo contrario.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> definitivamente no sabes de lo que hablas:
> 
> McDougall Program Success Story: Lost 135 Pounds: Cures Morbid Obesity | Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center
> 
> ...



¿La cantidad? Vaya. Pues yo me pongo fino con el Paleo y peso menos. ¿Qué cosas ehh?

Y ¿Qué no están gordos los chinos? Ahora mismo hay epidemia de obesidad en China. Olvídate de los chinitos finos de cuando Mao Tse Tung.

Así que entres en este hilo para decir la solución al sobrepeso y obesidad es ponerte fino a carbohidratos. ¿Para quien curras, Coca Cola, Azucarera, Kelloows, Telepizza?


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> ¿La cantidad? Vaya. Pues yo me pongo fino con el Paleo y peso menos. ¿Qué cosas ehh?
> 
> Y ¿Qué no están gordos los chinos? Ahora mismo hay epidemia de obesidad en China. Olvídate de los chinitos finos de cuando Mao Tse Tung.
> 
> Así que entres en este hilo para decir la solución al sobrepeso y obesidad es ponerte fino a carbohidratos. ¿Para quien curras, Coca Cola, Azucarera, Kelloows, Telepizza?



pues eso cuñado, ahora hay muchos obesos en china porque han occidentalizado su dieta, a la manera yanqui, que es de donde viene la costumbre de comer carne, leche o huevos en todas las comidas.

Aún así la mayoría de la gente es muy delgada, se come mucha menos carne que en occidente, y nunca en sus historia con una dieta a base de arroz (la mayoría de las calorías diarias procedentes de arroz y hortalizas) han estado gordos.

De nuevo intentas asociar carbohidratos con azúcar, mejor deberías confesar quién te paga, si calópez o la industria alimentaria aka industria cárnica.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

¿A puñados? Pues no.Usted cree que en 1930 se comía la misma cantidad que ahora en 2018. Y no. Algunas patatas, maíz cuando había, gochu no se que es, poco más.

Este hilo se denomina solución al sobrepeso obesidad. Y con lo que usted sugiere, un obeso no podrá dejar de serlo


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2018)

Y digo yo
Por que no se hace una reunion de gordos del hilo y prueban el dioxido de cloro,que parece que lo cura casi todo.
Seria interesante a ver que les pasa


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues eso cuñado, ahora hay muchos obesos en china porque han occidentalizado su dieta, a la manera yanqui, que es de donde viene la costumbre de comer carne, leche o huevos en todas las comidas.
> 
> Aún así la mayoría de la gente es muy delgada, se come mucha menos carne que en occidente, y nunca en sus historia con una dieta a base de arroz (la mayoría de las calorías diarias procedentes de arroz y hortalizas) han estado gordos.
> 
> De nuevo intentas asociar carbohidratos con azúcar, mejor deberías confesar quién te paga, si calópez o la industria alimentaria aka industria cárnica.



Así que están gordos porque ahora comen carne, leche o huevos. Menos leche como de todo eso y ya ves, fino fino chino filipino. 

Y aunque no todos los carbohidratos son azúcar-surcrosa, si todos los carbohidratos son los que te quitan salud y te dan kilos si los tomas en exceso.

Así que carbohidratos para perder peso, pues no. Pero oye, usted es libre. 

Eso sí, si quieres adelgazar, no sigas haciendo lo mismo, cambia, y en ese cambio, reducir carbohidratos, como en este hilo se dice, es fundamental.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> definitivamente no sabes de lo que hablas:
> 
> McDougall Program Success Story: Lost 135 Pounds: Cures Morbid Obesity | Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center
> 
> ...



Primero un panfleto vegano... luego dos parrafos en los que afirmas y niegas lo mismo.

Vigila la medicacion Sugus.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Primero un panfleto vegano... luego dos parrafos en los que afirmas y niegas lo mismo.
> 
> Vigila la medicacion Sugus.



sigue descartando evidencia válida, john macdougall es médico desde hace más de 40 años, tú y los paleotontos sólo seguís a gurús del tres al cuarto sin formación científica, seleccionáis la evidencia que os apetece y la MALINTERPRETÁIS.

Y encima no sabéis leer.

Pides pruebas que ya he puesto decenas de veces en este foro, lo que pasa es que las llamas panfleto vegano, lo las lees, y te quedas tan ancho.

Y tarados como los gurús que leéis, es decir, vosotros váis por los foros de dios dando consejos nutricionales y diciendo que no importa las calorías que se coman, que un puñado de arroz, de pan o de miel engorda más que un kilo de panceta :XX:

---------- Post added 12-nov-2018 at 21:18 ----------

Lo de las 3000 calorías no es contradecir que la lo que esencialmente engorda es un exceso de calorías, ¿tengo que repetir lo de la incertidumbre de la ecuación del cálculo de gasto calórico?, sino que es una supuesta paradoja, de las cuales hay millones, de personas que no es que coman un puñado de pan, es que comen cientos de gramos de carbohidratos y no son obesas, y esto ha sido así durante milenios.

Según vuesas eminencias china debiera ser un pueblo de bolas rodantes desde hace más de diez mil años.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sigue descartando evidencia válida, john macdougall es médico desde hace más de 40 años, tú y los paleotontos sólo seguís a gurús del tres al cuarto sin formación científica, seleccionáis la evidencia que os apetece y la MALINTERPRETÁIS.
> 
> Y encima no sabéis leer.
> 
> ...




Así que según tú, debería volver a mi antigua alimentación como tú propones, para volver a ganar peso, alergias, dolores de cabeza, falta de vitalidad. 

¿Guay ehhhh?

Y supongo que dar gracias a Azucarera, MacDonals, Coca-Cola, PepsiCo, Bimbo, y demás. 

Estupendo y tal.

Pero no es por nada ¿Has leído el título de este hilo? Se trata de adelgazar, perder peso. ¿No te dice eso algo?

No es por nada, es que si eres gordo, y le dices: "sí, lo que tienes que hacer es comer mas carbohidratos".... ¿No se te cae un poco la cara de vergüenza?


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Así que según tú, debería volver a mi antigua alimentación como tú propones, para volver a ganar peso, alergias, dolores de cabeza, falta de vitalidad.
> 
> ¿Guay ehhhh?
> 
> ...



Es tan subnormal que hace doscientas paginas que le estamos diciendo que vegetariano ok (no vegano) si no toma harinuzas y el erre que erre. Es mejor dejarlo estar ese hombre no esta bien.

Sugus sigue sin entender la diferencia entre hidratos refinados e hidratos en su forma natural.

El otro dia en otro hilo alguien le parecia un disparate comerse 250 gramos de brocoli. Asi a bote pronto dije que era una cantidad normal, pero te quedas con la duda porque ni sumas gramos ni cuentas calorias.

Claro, a la siguiente compra te fijas. 250 gr es un 'arbolito' mediano, y me quede wtf. Lo que voy a cenar hoy son dos 'arbolitos'. Pues eso medio kilo y no es que sea una animalada.

No soy capaz de comerme dos kilos de patatas y uno de mangos como Sugus, eso ya es de 'pros'.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Karlitos, deja de mentir, el tal enrique, que a saber de quién es multi, no hace más que hablar de manera sofística para que el lector identifique carbohidrato y azúcar como dos términos semejantes.

Y deja de mentir porque acabo de poner un ejemplo de decenas de personas obesas que adelgazan comiendo carbohidratos cuando dicha posiblidad el tal enrique la está negando, al igual que tú y todos los paleos.

Y todo el que viene aquí es lo que entiende carbohidratos, sin apellidos de ningún tipo, malos, porque se habla siempre de manera sesgada, una dieta alta en carbohidratos es mala per se, contra toda evidencia.

Otra cosa es que te siente mal el gluten, pero no todos los carbohidratos tienen gluten.

No sabéis ni porqué os sienta bien la supuesta dieta que lleváis.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Ahhhh, así que a Sunwukung no le mola lo paleo, porque le joroba su rollo vegetariano.
Vale, pero ahí entramos en el el ámbito de las creencias, y en mi creencia, en mi paradigma, lo más importante soy YO.

Y si para tener salud, me he de servir de animales, se siente. El Cosmos no lo hice yo.
Y es probable queno sepamos porqué nos sienta bien la dieta que llevamos, pero nos ha costado mucho averiguarla, ha sido un proceso de búsqueda a veces largo y lleno de desinformantes como tú. Y aquí está. Y parece que para quedarse. Mejor salud. Mejor bienestar. Mejor físico.

Y repito, respeto las creencias, pero desprecio el proselitismo vegetariano, vegano, religioso y de cualquier otro tipo amparado en creencias morales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Karlitos, deja de mentir, el tal enrique, que a saber de quién es multi, no hace más que hablar de manera sofística para que el lector identifique carbohidrato y azúcar como dos términos semejantes.
> 
> Y deja de mentir porque acabo de poner un ejemplo de decenas de personas obesas que adelgazan comiendo carbohidratos cuando dicha posiblidad el tal enrique la está negando, al igual que tú y todos los paleos.
> 
> ...



Que no criatura, leete el titulo del hilo.

No se el tal Enrique pero que comente el si toma algo de arroz, patatas y fruta.

Hay mas carbos saludables, yo soy fan del boniato blanco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es tan subnormal que hace doscientas paginas que le estamos diciendo que vegetariano ok (no vegano) si no toma harinuzas y el erre que erre. Es mejor dejarlo estar ese hombre no esta bien.
> 
> Sugus sigue sin entender la diferencia entre hidratos refinados e hidratos en su forma natural.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no está bueno eso doradito reogado con mantequilla ecológica :baba:


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues anda que no está bueno eso doradito reogado con mantequilla ecológica :baba:




Como me llevo regular con los lacteos (incluida mantequilla) lo he bañado en oro liquido: ajioli de aove y huevo de corral.

Con un par de carrilleras en salsa que me quedaban el finde.

De postre unos higos secos con nueces para completar mi raccion de carbos nivel Sayan.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no criatura, leete el titulo del hilo.
> 
> No se el tal Enrique pero que comente el si toma algo de arroz, patatas y fruta.
> 
> Hay mas carbos saludables, yo soy fan del boniato blanco.



Arroz "intregá" de vez en cuando. Patatas no me gustan. Siempre las he odiado. Boniatos tampoco. El huerto está lleno de boniatos y es una plaga.
Fruta si. En el huerto ahora me van a dar mangos, maracuyás, aguacates, naranjas, si no viene mal tiempo y me lo jode.

Igual dices que oye, que tú comes carbohidratos en la fruta. Pues claro, pero ahora al quitar trigo y similares, el bajón ha sido de aupa. 

Ahí es donde ves que la alimentación actual está vertebrada sobre el trigo, y eso, es un gran error.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Nov 2018)

¿Cuánto puede pesar un brócoli? ¿Se pesa antes o después de cocinarlo?

Paso de pesar la verdura, pero normalmente ceno medio brócoli —varío: brócoli, coles de Bruselas, berzas, etc.— al vapor con AOVE (+carne/pescado) y una generosa ensalada a mediodía (+guiso de legumbres).


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2018)

Proselitismo es lo vuestro, que pretendéis generalizar experiencias personales al 100% de la población.

Yo sólo he puesto evidencia científicas, que por serlo, son válidas para una mayoría, nunca para el 100%.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2018 at 23:19 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no criatura, leete el titulo del hilo.
> 
> No se el tal Enrique pero que comente el si toma algo de arroz, patatas y fruta.
> 
> Hay mas carbos saludables, yo soy fan del boniato blanco.



llegamos a un punto interesante, ¿admites que se puede estar delgado comiendo una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de carbohidratos "saludables"?

¿se puede estar sano, vital, viviendo muchos años, como efectivamente han vivido muchos pueblos durante miles de años, comiendo una dieta que NO sea alta en grasas (máximo un 20% de las calorías) y además es muy baja en productos de origen animal?

Sí o no es suficiente.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Proselitismo es lo vuestro, que pretendéis generalizar experiencias personales al 100% de la población.
> 
> Yo sólo he puesto evidencia científicas, que por serlo, son válidas para una mayoría, nunca para el 100%.
> 
> ...



A mi no me mezcles, yo siempre he hablado de MI EXPERIENCIA. Hablo de mi singularidad biológica, que no la puedo extrapolar a otros.

De lo que sí hablo es de una tendencia, y es que si comes muchos carbohidratos, sobre todo sucrosa, trigo y etc... adquieres peso en exceso y enfermas. De eso trata el hilo.

Que tú necesites el trigo para ser vegetariano, eso a mi no me interesa. Lo que me interesa es mi bienestar, mi salud. No el de los animales que como.

Eso no es óbice para que los animales de granjas destinados a la alimentación sean tratados con un mínimo de comodidad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Proselitismo es lo vuestro, que pretendéis generalizar experiencias personales al 100% de la población.
> 
> Yo sólo he puesto evidencia científicas, que por serlo, son válidas para una mayoría, nunca para el 100%.
> 
> ...



Claro que se puede estar sano, mientras no seas un vegano taliban y cubras tus necesidades basicas de proteina y grasa animal no hay ningun problema.

El punto interesante te lo habremos dicho hara 500 paginas. Tienes una seria disonancia cognitiva.


Incluso aportaste un estudio que demostraba que con dieta vegetariana se consevaba buena salud y te lo dimos por bueno. En el mismo estudio afirmaba que veganos peligro.

Aqui la unica linea roja esta en los refinados ya deberias saberlo.

Esa unica linea roja hace que no le demos tanta importancia a los porcentajes. Bien diseñado cualquier porcentaje puede valer, incluso las dietas cetogenicas.

Luego por intolerancias, por constitucion o por actividas fisica puede ser mas o menos adecuado meter mas cantidad de unos macros u otros.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo de las 3000 calorías no es contradecir que la lo que esencialmente engorda es un exceso de calorías, ¿tengo que repetir lo de la incertidumbre de la ecuación del cálculo de gasto calórico?, sino que es una supuesta paradoja, de las cuales hay millones, de personas que no es que coman un puñado de pan, es que comen cientos de gramos de carbohidratos y no son obesas, y esto ha sido así durante milenios.
> 
> Según vuesas eminencias china debiera ser un pueblo de bolas rodantes desde hace más de diez mil años.



Sí, claro, puedes volver a decirlo.

Y yo puedo volver a explicar (no a explicarte, porque a ti la explicación te la suda, pero para el que no la conociera, no sea que se crea tu cherry-picking y tus sesgos de confirmación) por qué las calorías son un factor MUY MENOR en la homeostasis de la composición corporal, y a qué se debe que los chinos no FUERAN (que lo que es ahora, se están poniendo al día) un pueblo de bolas rodantes desde hace más de diez mil años.

En resumidas cuentas, para no enrollarnos:

1.- La ecuación del balance de energía DESCRIBE UN PROCESO pero NO INDICA CÓMO MANIPULARLO

2.- Es EVIDENTE que si entra más de lo que sale, se acumula. Lo que NO ES TAN EVIDENTE es cómo se comporta lo que sale con respecto a lo que entra.

3.- La homeostasis corporal NO SE DEJA AD LIBITUM, es un sistema autorregulado HORMONALMENTE que, si no se le putea, funciona de forma AUTÓNOMA.

4.- Los problemas de obesidad NO SON POR EXCESO DE CALORÍAS más que en un sentido estrictamente proximal: como decir que la muerte es un problema de falta de vida. La pregunta es POR QUÉ EXISTE UN EXCESO DE CALORÍAS, por qué el sistema endocrino no ha sido capaz de compensar lo que entra con lo que sale, QUE ES LO NORMAL.

5.- Los problemas de obesidad, por tanto, SON PROBLEMAS DE DESREGULACIÓN HORMONAL, algo que hacemos mal estropea nuestro sistema endocrino, que empieza a enviar señales contradictorias. Como por ejemplo, la señal de que hay que acumular grasa cuando ya tenemos un generoso exceso de la misma.

6.- En UN SISTEMA ENDOCRINO DESREGULADO un exceso de carbohidratos de asimilación rápida inicia un círculo vicioso de hiperglucemia, de novo lipogénesis, hipoglucemia y reflejo de hambre que NOS TIENE PASTANDO TODO EL DÍA, y que de regalo causa UNA DESREGULACIÓN HORMONAL AÚN MAYOR

7.- En UN SISTEMA ENDOCRINO SANO no es ningún problema alimentarse principalmente de carbohidratos, ni siquiera de carbohidratos de absorción rápida, siempre y cuando entren en liza MUCHOS OTROS FACTORES que contrarrestan los efectos perniciosos de los carbohidratos rápidos sobre el sistema endocrino

8.- Sus chinos flacos, kitavas, okinawanos y otros alegres comeflores, TODOS ELLOS, se caracterizan por compaginar una dieta muy alta en carbohidratos con una larga lista de costumbres que compensan los efectos deletéreos sobre el sistema endocrino. En particular (usted ya lo sabe, porque se lo he contado más de 10 veces)

8.1- Utilizan técnicas de cocina que ralentizan la velocidad de absorción, como el reposado (=retrogradación), el uso de especias y vinagres, la fibra abundante y la combinación de carbohidratos con grasas.

8.2- Mantienen una considerable actividad física que favorece la sensibilidad muscular a la insulina

8.3- DIARIAMENTE ayunan al menos 12 horas, de suerte que los periodos de insulina alta causados por las comidas se compensan con periodos de insulina baja durante el ayuno nocturno, y el equilibrio hormonal se mantiene

8.4- MUY RARA VEZ consumen azúcar refinado, o más concretamente, FRUCTOSA DESPROVISTA DE FIBRA EN CANTIDADES SIGNIFICATIVAS. Esto es importante porque la fructosa se metaboliza en glucosa sin límite en el hígado, y cuando éste ya no puede almacenar más glucógeno EMPIEZA A FABRICAR GRASA HEPÁTICA, que es un detonante de la desregulación hormonal al perjudicar seriamente la sensibilidad a la insulina

9.- Dicho todo esto, los chinos y cía viven *en un delicado equilibrio hormonal* que funciona muy bien mientras están sanos, pero que se sale de madre de forma exponencial en cuanto empiezan los problemas: de ahí que de un tiempo a esta parte a los chinitos no les vaya tan bien con su aloz flito como solía (>20% de diabéticos, y subiendo)


Pero como digo, todo esto usted ya me lo ha leído antes infinidad de veces.
Si tuviera aunque fuese el más remoto interés por EL CONOCIMIENTO, en lugar de obcecarse en su CRUZADA IDEOLÓGICA, a lo mejor podíamos dejar de repetir este ciclo eterno en el que usted suelta sus paridas de los chinos flacos y yo le explico que eso no significa lo que usted cree.

Pero eso requeriría de HONESTIDAD INTELECTUAL, que es algo que entiendo se lleva a tortas con la IDEOLOGÍA (que es así, más, como de verdades reveladas que de usar información nueva para sacar nuevas conclusiones)


AÑADO: Hasta hoy, NI UNA VEZ se ha dignado a intentar siquiera rebatir los argumentos que explican la NO-PARADOJA asiática. No sé si porque sabe que son ciertos, pero luego se le olvidan, o porque sabe que son ciertos, y al no casar con su IDEOLOGÍA se ve forzado a ignorarlos. Esas disonancias cognitivas, 1984 style...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2018 at 10:08 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Karlitos, deja de mentir, el tal enrique, que a saber de quién es multi, no hace más que hablar de manera sofística para que el lector identifique carbohidrato y azúcar como dos términos semejantes.



Es que una cosa es la ciencia, y otra la divulgación.

A un obeso mórbido que no sabe cómo ha llegado a los 200 kilos y que está hasta la huevada de que no le funcione ninguna dieta no le puedes entrar de primeras con to lo gordo, porque NO LO VA A ENTENDER BIEN, va a cometer errores de bulto, le va a patinar el embrague y va a echar LA SOLUCIÓN A SU PROBLEMA al montón de los cuentos chinos.

NO COMAS CARBOS, Y ADELGAZARÁS, eso lo entiende hasta el más espeso.
Luego, cuando el tipo vea que quitándose los carbos se ha sacudido 20, 25 o 30 kilos, empezamos a hablar de las diferencias entre carbohidratos simples y complejos, de la fibra, de la biodisponibilidad, de la densidad nutricional y de lo que usted quiera.

Pero lo primero que hace falta es DESTRUIR EL PARADIGMA ERRADO del CICO, y para eso hacen falta PRUEBAS CONTUNDENTES A PRUEBA DE TONTOS.



> Y deja de mentir porque acabo de poner un ejemplo de decenas de personas obesas que adelgazan comiendo carbohidratos cuando dicha posiblidad el tal enrique la está negando, al igual que tú y todos los paleos.



Y dale Perico al torno.
QUE NO.
QUE NADIE DICE QUE NO SE PUEDA ADELGAZAR COMIENDO UNA DIETA ALTA EN CARBOHIDRATOS.
SE PUEDE.

Pero depende de muchísimos factores concomitantes, requiere muchísima más fuerza de voluntad (de la que un obeso no tiene grandes reservas, si no no sería obeso) y no tiene así ninguna ventaja significativa que compense por sus evidentes desventajas.

También se puede ir en bici con ruedas cuadradas, o triangulares. No es que no se pueda, y tendrá sus propias ventajas (por ejemplo, la bici se mantiene de pie sola), pero desde luego NO ES LA MEJOR FORMA DE IR EN BICI



> Y todo el que viene aquí es lo que entiende carbohidratos, sin apellidos de ningún tipo, malos, porque se habla siempre de manera sesgada, una dieta alta en carbohidratos es mala per se, contra toda evidencia.



Aparte de ser completamente falso eso que dices, y aparte del hecho de que aquí los que más turra damos SIEMPRE hacemos distinción entre carbohidratos de baja y alta biodisponibilidad, y SIEMPRE incidimos en la importancia de limitar el consumo de FRUCTOSA, lo cierto es que si así fuera TAMPOCO PASARÍA GRAN COSA.

Porque recuperar los mandos de tu sistema endocrino es un TRANSITORIO, un periodo pasajero en el que tampoco es tan relevante si estamos haciendo todo fetén, dado que LO IMPORTANTE LO ESTAMOS CONSIGUIENDO.

Luego ya, en régimen permanente, una vez recuperado el equilibrio hormonal, hablamos de afinar la dieta y de ponerles apellidos a los macronutrientes...

...pero A TODOS, oiga. Que con todo lo que llora de que no se distingue en CADA POST entre assúca y brócoli, usted mete en el mismo saco la grasita del jamón de bellota y el pollo frito del KFC, los filetes de clembuterol en vena y la carrillera de buey de pasto, y el panga revenido y el salmón salvaje noruego.

Consejo vendo, que pa mí no tengo...



> No sabéis ni porqué os sienta bien la supuesta dieta que lleváis.



Uy, sí, lo sabemos. 
Lo tenemos miradísimo.
Pero siempre es más cómodo suponer la ignorancia del adversario en un debate, así no hay que plantarle cara a sus argumentos...


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (13 Nov 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto puede pesar un brócoli? ¿Se pesa antes o después de cocinarlo?
> 
> Paso de pesar la verdura, pero normalmente ceno medio brócoli —varío: brócoli, coles de Bruselas, berzas, etc.— al vapor con AOVE (+carne/pescado) y una generosa ensalada a mediodía (+guiso de legumbres).




El brócoli, así como la col y similares, es de lo más saciante que hay. Para mi no habría límite, ya que llega un momento en que no puedo más. Como esas verduras no tienen mucho sabor se le puede echar otras cosas, como zanahorias, gengibre, cebolla, ajo, lo que la imaginación te de.
Si a esto le ponemos una costilla asada, tremendo vamos.


----------



## rupertaaa (13 Nov 2018)

Costa Tropical. Entre Calahonda y Nerja.

Clima benigno, buenas conexiones por autovía a Granada, Málaga y Almería. Añadir hospital comarcal ( Motril ), cesta de la compra barata, aeropuerto internacional a una hora ( Málaga ).

Mi propuesta, a 25 minutos de la playa, 20 del hospital y 45 de Granada: Vélez Benaudalla. La vivienda se ajusta a tu presupuesto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Nov 2018)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Costa Tropical. Entre Calahonda y Nerja.
> 
> Clima benigno, buenas conexiones por autovía a Granada, Málaga y Almería. Añadir hospital comarcal ( Motril ), cesta de la compra barata, aeropuerto internacional a una hora ( Málaga ).
> 
> Mi propuesta, a 25 minutos de la playa, 20 del hospital y 45 de Granada: Vélez Benaudalla. La vivienda se ajusta a tu presupuesto.



Casi seguro que se ha equivocado de hilo.

No obstante, dado que esa zona me es conocida (y querida), y allí nacen los aguacates como por ensalmo, no sería mal sitio para retirarse a vivir la vida lowcarb


----------



## McNulty (13 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung es un trolazo, os lo digo por experiencia en otros hilos.
Opina de todo, sin tener ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Sunwukung es un trolazo, os lo digo por experiencia en otros hilos.
> Opina de todo, sin tener ni puta idea de nada.



todavía te escuece el culo, materialisto porque no pudiste explicar una mierda siendo tú el que abrió el hilo del materialismo filosófico con supuestas intenciones de enseñanza :XX:

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 00:34 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Casi seguro que se ha equivocado de hilo.
> 
> No obstante, dado que esa zona me es conocida (y querida), y allí nacen los aguacates como por ensalmo, no sería mal sitio para retirarse a vivir la* vida lowcarb*



y luego el karlitos diciendo que no tenéis nada en contra de los carbohidratos, no qué va.

Pero yo ya he mostrado con millones de casos "anecdóticos" (millones de chinos, japoneses, nuestros antepasados, griegos, romanos, etc, etc, etc) que una dieta cojonuda con unos resultados en salud, vitalidad y longevidad (que no tendréis muy probablemente) excepcionales es una dieta opuesta a la que preconizáis.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todavía te escuece el culo, materialisto porque no pudiste explicar una mierda siendo tú el que abrió el hilo del materialismo filosófico con supuestas intenciones de enseñanza :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 00:34 ----------
> 
> ...



A ver si vamos a tener que dejar de usar la palabreja porque tu seas subnormal.

Cualquier dieta es lowcarb si la comparas con un 60% de harinuzas que propone la puñetera piramide en su base.

Vuelve a leerte el titulo del hilo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y luego el karlitos diciendo que no tenéis nada en contra de los carbohidratos, no qué va.



Ya ni chascarrillos se pueden hacer sin que coja usted el rábano por las hojas. (living la vida lowcarb hace alusión a la canción de parecido nombre de Ricky Martin, la chorrada, creo, es de Gary Taubes)
Y eso que el principal argumento del post era que allí brotan los *aguacates*, que la última vez que miré eran plantas...
...y que como comenta Karlos, lowcarb es un concepto bastante amplio que puede ir desde el zerocarb hasta el 30-35% de carbohidratos.

Barrera la del 30-35% que, por cierto, *si prescindes de los refinados, es muy dificil rebasar* salvo que te vayas a pasar 16 horas al día rumiando.


Que 1000 calorías de verde son más de 3 kilos, páharo.



> Pero yo ya he mostrado con millones de casos "anecdóticos" (millones de chinos, japoneses, nuestros antepasados, griegos, romanos, etc, etc, etc) que una dieta cojonuda con unos resultados en salud, vitalidad y longevidad (que no tendréis muy probablemente) excepcionales es una dieta opuesta a la que preconizáis.



QUE NOOOOOO

Que usted no ha demostrado una MIERDA porque sus ejemplos se pueden explicar PERFECTAMENTE desde la óptica de la OBESIDAD HORMONAL, como expliqué en el post anterior (por enésima vez), ese post que USTED IGNORA porque NO SE AJUSTA A SU FÉRREA IDEOLOGÍA.

Que sus ejemplos, aún siendo perfectamente válidos y creíbles como datos, simple y llanamente NO DEMUESTRAN LO QUE USTED CREE.

Correlación NO IMPLICA CAUSALIDAD. Y algo tan complejo como la relación entre longevidad, salud y costumbres alimentarias NO SE PUEDE REDUCIR A UNA SOLA DIMENSIÓN, cazurro acientífico.

Y otra vez se lo repito: su teoría "explica" sus ejemplos, pero NO ES CAPAZ DE EXPLICAR LOS MÍOS.
Mi teoría es capaz de explicar TANTO SUS EJEMPLOS COMO LOS MÍOS.

¿Qué teoría es más completa? Duh.

Argumentos ad nauseam de ideólogos cerriles. Señor, qué cruz...


----------



## fmc (14 Nov 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya ni chascarrillos se pueden hacer sin que coja usted el rábano por las hojas. (living la vida lowcarb hace alusión a la canción de parecido nombre de Ricky Martin, la chorrada, creo, es de Gary Taubes)



Jimmy Moore. Podcast que va bastante por encima de los 1000 episodios, no sé de dónde saca el tiempo este hombre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2018)

fmc dijo:


> Jimmy Moore. Podcast que va bastante por encima de los 1000 episodios, no sé de dónde saca el tiempo este hombre.



Eso, Jimmy Moore.
Era en el que pensaba (el que escribió el libro sobre el ayuno con Fung, el que tiene unos problemas hormonales que no se los deseo ni al más abyecto y cerril de los trolles), pero me patinó el nombre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya ni chascarrillos se pueden hacer sin que coja usted el rábano por las hojas. (living la vida lowcarb hace alusión a la canción de parecido nombre de Ricky Martin, la chorrada, creo, es de Gary Taubes)
> Y eso que el principal argumento del post era que allí brotan los *aguacates*, que la última vez que miré eran plantas...
> ...y que como comenta Karlos, lowcarb es un concepto bastante amplio que puede ir desde el zerocarb hasta el 30-35% de carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



En el debut de diabetes del chaval que he comentado varias veces, la endocrina le puso deberes a los padres.

Tenian que confeccionar una dieta semanal de 2500 cal/dia y 50-60% de hidratos.

En una de las visitas estaba yo con los padres y tuve una pequeña discusion con la medico porque no veia claro que recien salido de la UCI le estuviesen dando un bocata de jamon para merendar. Solo le dije que puestos a darle hidratos le podian dar una manzana. Me contesto que era lo mismo, ese es el nivel.

Les prepare yo los menus sin poner ni un gramo de trigo, ya en plan troll todo hay que decirlo.

Consegui llegar al 50% intentando ser muy variado. Las cantidades que salian algunos dias, de legumbres, frutas, arroz y tuberculos que salian era irrealizable ingerirlas para un chaval de esa edad, por no decir imposible.

Su unico comentario fue que la app de calorias no le parecia muy exacta, tocate los c....

El chaval es diabetico tipo I y lleva todas las glicosiladas por debajo de 5,5 y ponen ojos como platos, pero no preguntan el como ni el porque.

Supongo que saben de que va la pelicula pero prefieren no escarbar mucho.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (14 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En el debut de diabetes del chaval que he comentado varias veces, la endocrina le puso deberes a los padres.
> 
> Tenian que confeccionar una dieta semanal de 2500 cal/dia y 50-60% de hidratos.
> 
> ...



Los médicos actuales saben menos de nutrición que unos aficionados en un puto foro de internet. Es tremendo.
Hace tiempo, me decía una señora del supermercado, que su hijo o no se quien tenía diabetes 1 y que la nutricionista le dejaba tomar 100gramos de pasta. Que no pasaba nada. Por lo visto tenia diabetes de en plan brutal, de esa que te deja flaco, donde ya la insulina no hace nada y no conviertes en grasa nada de carbohidratos. Que le vaya bien.


----------



## Qui (14 Nov 2018)

Mi padre está ingresado en el hospital por una dolencia cardíaca (en la UCI en concreto). Ya está bien y pasó el susto.
En los análisis en ayunas que le hicieron le dio 58 de azúcar que está un poco por debajo de los niveles que se consideran normales. Le han dicho que puede indicar diabetes y le han puesto dieta diabética. Pues bien, para merendar le llevaron un yogur con edulcorante y él dijo que lo toma sin azúcar así que el edulcorante no lo necesitaba. La enfermera le dijo que se o tenía que tomar porque formaba parte de la dieta y se lo echó ella en el yogur. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Nov 2018)

Qui dijo:


> Mi padre está ingresado en el hospital por una dolencia cardíaca (en la UCI en concreto). Ya está bien y pasó el susto.
> En los análisis en ayunas que le hicieron le dio 58 de azúcar que está un poco por debajo de los niveles que se consideran normales. Le han dicho que puede indicar diabetes y le han puesto dieta diabética. Pues bien, para merendar le llevaron un yogur con edulcorante y él dijo que lo toma sin azúcar así que el edulcorante no lo necesitaba. La enfermera le dijo que se o tenía que tomar porque formaba parte de la dieta y se lo echó ella en el yogur. Ese es el nivel.



Eso tiene fácil arreglo:
Que esa dieta venga firmada por el médico y la enfermera correspondiente. Verás que no se harán cargo de eso. Ergo, tampoco te podrán obligar a comer ese yogur y las tipicas tostaditas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Los médicos actuales saben menos de nutrición que unos aficionados en un puto foro de internet. Es tremendo.
> Hace tiempo, me decía una señora del supermercado, que su hijo o no se quien tenía diabetes 1 y que la nutricionista le dejaba tomar 100gramos de pasta. Que no pasaba nada. Por lo visto tenia diabetes de en plan brutal, de esa que te deja flaco, donde ya la insulina no hace nada y no conviertes en grasa nada de carbohidratos. Que le vaya bien.



No te dejan, te invitan gostosos a ello.

Luego te invitan a pincharte insulina como si no hubiese un mañana.

Como son dosis tan altas te aleccionan para que vayas 'corto' de insulina. Consideran aceptables niveles de glucosa de 180 y glicosiladas de 7-8.

Esto lo hacen porque afinar con dosis altas es dificil y si te pasas vas a hipoglucemia, convulsionas y te puedes ir al cielo de los diabeticos.

Todo muy logico.


----------



## Cazarr (14 Nov 2018)

¿Qué rangos de glucosa son los ideales en ayunas?

¿Y de triglicéridos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Qué rangos de glucosa son los ideales en ayunas?
> 
> ¿Y de triglicéridos?



Se dan por buenos valores entre 90-100.
Un prediabetico suele tener por encima de 110. Un diabetico tipo II se considera cuando esta de forma sostenida por encima de 140. 

Si das ese valor de mas de 140 en varias mediciones ya te meten en la rueda de la metformina. Si ni asi baja ya te pautan insulinas.

Yo me hago de vez en cuando y suelo dar entre 80-90, en ayunas.

Los trigliceridos ni idea pero no tenia noticias que durante el ayuno tenga que varias. Eso es mas un valor relacionado con la 'almohada' de grasa que tengas en el abdomen y el higado graso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se dan por buenos valores entre 90-100.
> Un prediabetico suele tener por encima de 110. Un diabetico tipo II se considera cuando esta de forma sostenida por encima de 140.
> 
> Si das ese valor de mas de 140 en varias mediciones ya te meten en la rueda de la metformina. Si ni asi baja ya te pautan insulinas.
> ...



Yo esto sí lo había visto. Pero tampoco me parece nada extraordinario: los triglicéridos van o vienen.

Si cuando tiras de glucosa tienes los triglicéridos altos, malo, porque eso es que estás produciendo grasa a porrillo, que se te va a quedar acodalada hasta que quiera Dios.

Ahora, si los tienes altos cuando estás ayunando, lo mismo es que estás movilizando grasas y éstas van camino no del almacén, sino de la caldera.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Nov 2018)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> *Los médicos actuales saben menos de nutrición que unos aficionados en un puto foro de internet. Es tremendo.
> Hace tiempo, me decía una señora del supermercado, que su hijo o no se quien tenía diabetes 1 y que la nutricionista le dejaba tomar 100gramos de pasta. Que no pasaba nada. Por lo visto tenia diabetes de en plan brutal, de esa que te deja flaco, donde ya la insulina no hace nada y no conviertes en grasa nada de carbohidratos. Que le vaya bien.*



Claro, porque la solución milagrosa que tienen para hacerlo es meterse después un chute de insulina para regular por ignorancia de que eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. 

Yo tengo a varios diabéticos entre las amistades que nos juntamos en las fiestas y se privan en ellas bastante menos que yo, dulces, pan a dos carrillos, etc etc etc. Y te dicen riendo que no pasa nada que después se meten el doble de insulina y ya está. La culpa tampoco es del todo suya porque es lo que les tienen inculcao los médicos osease si te pasas comiendo algo que no debes te metes más insulina y no pasa nada. Ellos solo tienen culpa de creerse todo lo que les digan y no investigar por su cuenta e ir sacando conclusiones.

Algunos ya no vienen a las reuniones porque ya están hechos polvo, uno con un pie amputado, otro con una tromboflebitis que probablemente también terminará amputado, una amiga de mi parienta que le dió una trombosis....

Yo no me meto en historias ni en sermones porque ya estoy escarmentado y cada cual es mayorcito, además que pronto te sueltan eso de si sabes tanto porque no eres médico y cosas así, así que solo sermoneo al que viene a mí para que le sermonee. Mientras tanto no me meto en nada y allá cada cual con su vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si vamos a tener que dejar de usar la palabreja porque tu seas subnormal.
> 
> Cualquier dieta es lowcarb si la comparas con un 60% de harinuzas que propone la puñetera piramide en su base.
> 
> Vuelve a leerte el titulo del hilo.



low carb en ningún circunstancia es ingerir un 60% de carbohidratos, o hasta un 80%, caso de muchos chinos incluso actualmente.

¿estás de acuerdo en que es posible tener una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos (los que tu quieras) y estar saludable?

Una dieta así automáticamente implica bajas grasas y baja cantidad de productos de origen animal (en torno a una cuarta parte de la consumida actualmente por la mayoría o menos).

Ya sé lo que piensas, y no cuadra con la la mayoría de la evidencia aunque no lo quieras aceptar, sólo ponlo por escrito para que no engañes a nadie.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 18:24 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya ni chascarrillos se pueden hacer sin que coja usted el rábano por las hojas. (living la vida lowcarb hace alusión a la canción de parecido nombre de Ricky Martin, la chorrada, creo, es de Gary Taubes)
> Y eso que el principal argumento del post era que allí brotan los *aguacates*, que la última vez que miré eran plantas...
> ...y que como comenta Karlos, lowcarb es un concepto bastante amplio que puede ir desde el zerocarb hasta el 30-35% de carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



he puesto evidencia a todos los niveles, no solo observacional, como el el estudio chino, lo que pasa es que no la leéis.

Aquí se ha afirmado que es imposible estar delgado comiendo muchos carbohidratos, y que hay que controlarlos mientras que puedes comer ad libitum grasas saturadas y proteínas. 


Jamás he reducido la longevidad a una sola variable, pero la evidencia es clara en que cierta alimentación la favorece muy por encima de otras, puesto que la correlación es prácticamente de 1.

No hay ejemplos de poblaciones longevas (viviendo en promedio más de 80-90 o más años con salud) que consuman dietas bajas en carbohidratos y altas en productos de origen animal.

Hay algún individuo, como carrillo con el tabaco, y ya.

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 18:26 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo esto sí lo había visto. Pero tampoco me parece nada extraordinario: los triglicéridos van o vienen.
> 
> Si cuando tiras de glucosa tienes los triglicéridos altos, malo, porque eso es que estás produciendo grasa a porrillo, que se te va a quedar acodalada hasta que quiera Dios.
> 
> Ahora, si los tienes altos cuando estás ayunando, lo mismo es que estás movilizando grasas y éstas van camino no del almacén, sino de la caldera.



di azúcar paleto, que la glucosa se obtiene de los carbohidratos también y ni la fruta ni las legumbres ni los cereales tienen porqué subir los trigliceridos.

Que luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> low carb en ningún circunstancia es ingerir un 60% de carbohidratos, o hasta un 80%, caso de muchos chinos incluso actualmente.
> 
> ¿estás de acuerdo en que es posible tener una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos (los que tu quieras) y estar saludable?
> 
> ...



Que si cojones! Que si se puede estar sano con un 80% de hidratos en su forma natural y sin refinados. Te falta un regon ya te lo he dicho varias veces.

Te han apuntado como se alimentan con tantos hidratos y porque y como puede ser saludable. SIEMPRE que no elimines de ese 20% los productos de origen animal, que nos conocemos.

Ahora hace falta que tu te caigas del guindo y entiendas que SIN REFINADOS tambien se esta sano con bastante menos hidratos.

A ver si dejas de ser un sectario extremista y lees las pruebas que hay ya 1500 paginas, y dejas de repetirte.

Pd. Lo ultimo de smiling ni lo has entendido, por la chorrada que contestas.

Pd. Tampoco acabo de entender que problema tienes con las grasas de origen vegetal de calidad.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> low carb en ningún circunstancia es ingerir un 60% de carbohidratos, o hasta un 80%, caso de muchos chinos incluso actualmente.
> 
> ¿estás de acuerdo en que es posible tener una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos (los que tu quieras) y estar saludable?
> 
> ...



Eres, con diferencia, la persona más retrasada del foro.

Eres incapaz de entender y asimilar argumentos y planteamientos sencillos. Años en el hilo y como el primer día. RETRASADO DE MIERDA.


----------



## _Stuka_ (15 Nov 2018)

La fruta madura en su punto o mejor un poco verde?


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Nov 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> he puesto evidencia a todos los niveles, no solo observacional, como el el estudio chino, lo que pasa es que no la leéis.



Sí, has puesto evidencia. Sólo que no es evidencia de lo que tú te crees, porque te dejas una plétora de cofactores en el tintero.



> Aquí se ha afirmado que es imposible estar delgado comiendo muchos carbohidratos, y que hay que controlarlos mientras que puedes comer ad libitum grasas saturadas y proteínas.



No sé si "se ha afirmado" o no, lo dudo bastante. Lo que es seguro es que YO, personalmente, le he explicado una docena de veces que SÍ, se puede estar delgado comiendo muchos carbohidratos, pero que ADEMÁS tienen que darse una larga lista de otras circunstancias concomitantes.

Usted todo eso lo ignora, como lo ha ignorado en esta respuesta, en la que NO DICE NI MU sobre todos los argumentos que le he dado y que explican por qué una dieta alta en carbohidratos puede ser saludable...
...SIEMPRE Y CUANDO se den TODOS LOS OTROS FACTORES a la vez, porque si no, PUES NO.



> Jamás he reducido la longevidad a una sola variable, pero la evidencia es clara en que cierta alimentación la favorece muy por encima de otras, puesto que la correlación es prácticamente de 1.



No, lo que ha hecho es *reducir la alimentación a una sola variable*, fijándose exclusivamente en la proporción de carbohidratos, o en la proporción de alimentos de origen exclusivamente vegetal.

Y de ahí no le sacamos. 
Carbohidratos-carbohidratos-carbohidratos
"Es que tu dices que son malos, cuando unos si y otros no"
"Es que no te sabes las tablas nutricionales"
"Es que lo malo es comer bichos"
Y para cerrar, carbohidratos.

Cuando lo que aquí se explica es MUCHO MÁS COMPLETO Y COMPLEJO, porque no sólo considera las proporciones de macronutrientes, sino cosas como:

- La PREPARACIÓN de los alimentos y como afecta a su asimilación
- El uso de ESPECIAS y CONDIMENTOS con efectos hormonales
- CUÁNDO y CADA CUÁNTO se come, y no sólo el qué
- Los efectos de la ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA sobre el sistema endocrino
- Los efectos del ESTRÉS, la CALIDAD DE SUEÑO y los RITMOS CIRCADIANOS sobre el sistema endocrino

¿Comprendes? 

Que en la salud alimentaria y el equilibrio hormonal influye MUCHO MÁS QUE MERAMENTE LO QUE TE LLEVAS A LA BOCA.

Pero como los chinos comen arroz, pues para qué fijarse en QUÉ MÁS HACEN aparte de comer arroz, y sobre todo en QUÉ HAN DEJADO DE HACER ahora que se están poniendo obesos y diabéticos.



> No hay ejemplos de poblaciones longevas (viviendo en promedio más de 80-90 o más años con salud) que consuman dietas bajas en carbohidratos y altas en productos de origen animal.



Ausencia de prueba no es prueba de ausencia.
Y correlación no implica causalidad.

Dicho esto, le REPITO la plétora de factores concomitantes que dan sobradamente para justificar la inexistencia de una población como la que describe SIN QUE TENGA NADA QUE VER con posibles efectos deletéreos de una alimentación basada en comer bichos sobre la salud.

- Comer bichos es más arriesgado que comer plantas (que no contraatacan, y tal). Se sigue que un pueblo que basa su alimentación en comer bichos lo hace PORQUE NO LE QUEDA OTRA. Es decir, porque vive en CONDICIONES EXTREMAS. 

- La CAZA es una actividad inherentemente arriesgada. La esperanza de vida sufre cuando los individuos se someten de forma regular a actividades con riesgo de muerte

- Ante la ESCASEZ, la reacción lógica de la tribu es deshacerse de los miembros que ya no pueden aportar alimento: ABANDONO DE LOS ANCIANOS (que, obviamente, repercute en su esperanza de vida)

- Las condiciones extremas también tienen severos efectos sobre la MORTALIDAD PERINATAL E INFANTIL, y cuando una proporción significativa de tu población muere antes de los 5 años, la esperanza de vida TAMBIÉN se resiente

- En general, la vida dura y las condiciones extremas empujan a la gente a la evasión mediante el uso de sustancias poco saludables: alcohol, tabaco, drogas... En casos extremos, también les empujan a hacer un prematuro _mutis por el foro_. Los inuit, cuya esperanza de vida es lamentable, mueren a porrillo de cáncer porque fuman como carreteros, de cirrosis porque beben como cosacos, y de indigestión por plomo/alergia al cáñamo en suspensión porque deciden que pa lo mierda que es la vida, mejor lo dejamos.

MORALEJA: cuando podamos comparar dos civilizaciones avanzadas y prósperas, una con una alimentación basada en plantas y otra con una alimentación basada en comer bichos, podremos hablar.

Mientras tanto...

Bueno, mientras tanto, en Australia, el tercer país con un mayor consumo de carne per cápita, la esperanza de vida al nacer es la quinta mayor del mundo. Ni tan mal...



> di azúcar paleto, que la glucosa se obtiene de los carbohidratos también y ni la fruta ni las legumbres ni los cereales tienen porqué subir los trigliceridos.
> 
> Que luego pasa lo que pasa.



Hablo la vaca y dijo "muuu", paleto.

Dije "si cuando tiras de glucosa tienes los triglicéridos altos, malo".

Porque quería decir EXACTAMENTE ESO.

El cuerpo humano puede funcionar quemando principalmente glucosa (a lo que me refería con "tirar de glucosa"), o puede funcionar quemando principalmente grasas.

Cuando funcionas tirando de glucosa, los triglicéridos que tienes en sangre son los que has fabricado ex novo en el hígado y los estás mandando a almacenar. Así que si hay muchos, mal asunto.

Pero cuando funcionas tirando de grasas, los triglicéridos que tienes en sangre bien pueden ser los que salen de la reserva y van a transformarse en cuerpos cetónicos en el hígado, o los que salen de la reserva y van a alimentar los tejidos directamente en forma de ácidos grasos.

A eso me refería, paleto.

Un día de estos, si eso, me contestas a algún argumento de los que te expongo, en vez de presuponer que todos son idiotas menos tú (una suposición sin fundamento alguno, incluso yo diría que en clara contraposición con la evidencia)


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (16 Nov 2018)

Pasad del sunwukung , es un trollaco.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Nov 2018)

El artículo está bien y da la razón al enunciado de este hilo, leedlo.

Pero me llama la atención el despiste y desinformación absoluta de los lectores. Pego los comentarios.

¿Hay que elegir entre más hidratos o más grasas para comer bien? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS

"Herculino Ferran

*Al final estoy como antes de leer el artículo. Que coño debo comer para mantener una buena salud?*

Jose jimen

Así es. No existen fórmulas mágicas, y en cuestiones de dieta y salud uno debería siempre acudir a un profesional médico colegiado. *Existen herramientas que ayudan a controlar la cantidad de calorías quemadas en la actividad diaria y cardivascular, y deberían ser de uso general para informar al medico de esa actividad de forma más técnica. *Están en desarrollo tecnologías no invasivas de control de azúcar en sangre, que cambiarán la vida de los diabéticos (unidas a bombas de insulina operativas las 24 horas). Pero el estudio genético, mitocondrial y del hepato-páncreas es esencíal. Lo demás es poner en riesgo la salud.

jose jimenez

Interpretar los resultados es fácil. Interpretar los resultados de forma políticamente correcta es difícil, ya que hay que esperar el permiso del jefe, el aval del banco y el visto bueno de los ONGs. Y en esto consiste el problema. *Sobre cuando grasa, carbohidratos y ojo, proteína hay que consumir es una cosa individual e incluso puntual.* Hay que comer tanto y en tal proporción, cuando se gasta del organismo. Y cualquier entrenador del gimnasio sabe que con actividad física moderada y correr, nadar o andar se gasta mas grasa y con actividad intensa anaeróbica se gasta mas carbohidrato (ya que no se usa oxigeno). Así que hay que comer es individual, depende de la actividad, y *es perjudicial para la salud seguir cualquier recomendación destinada de tratar la gente a masa*. La recomendación de 1977 es ejemplo. La etiqueta del ministerio que oculta el contenido de la comida es otro ejemplo. El factor determinante de éxito de los cursos de adelgazar es si uno prepara su comida.

Eduardo Peiro

*Hidratos de carbono,grasas y proteínas en porcentajes de 60%,30% y 10% respectivamente,hacer ejercicio y reírse más.*


Ciudadano Kane

*buff, que complicado.. cuanto más leo sobre el tema, menos claro parece todo*. Al final, la mejor recomendación es comer poco y variado, evitar endulzar y comer pocos dulces. Los padres podrían educar bien el gusto de sus hijos retrasando al máximo el consumo de golosinas y snacks. Las clasificaciones de los alimentos no son claras y las que están por venir, no parecen mejores, por ejemplo, el nuevo etiquetado sitúa en "verde" a un refresco y en "naranja / rojo" a una manzana.. ¿qué mensaje se está lanzando con esa codificación?

Eduardo Suárez


El primer problema es que con lo que sabemos de bioquímica la clasificación de alimentos es falsa, no se corresponde con ninguna categoría bioquímica (hidratos de carbono significa carbono hidratado). Para plantearse el problema debe partir de como procesan los organismos la energía, y como lo hacen a nivel genético desde las plantas a los humanos (pues fueron las plantas los primeros organismos en generar y almacenar glucosa de forma eficiente para obtener energía, y de hecho conservamos ese gen). El segundo es *fijar las necesidades energéticas del organismo, y el consumo ajustado a esas necesidades (vitaminas y proteínas incluidas). Y el tercero (que es el tema del articulo) es que proporción de ingesta de azúcares y grasas (las grasas son azúcar procesado por otra planta o animal en proporción 10 unidades de azúcar 1 unidad de grasa) se ajusta al metabolismo concreto de cada persona a nivel del sistema hígado-páncreas,* y a nivel mitocondrial, así como los metabolitos de esos sistemas, en relación a sus genes. Y eso no se se soluciona con "formulitis crónicas".


Eduardo Suárez


En la alimentación y la salud a muchas personas les ataca el mismo síndrome que ocurre con la mala educación matemática, la formulitis crónica, es decir nada de razonar el problema y el porque de la solución (que para eso ya estan los matemáticos profesionales),* asi en temas de salud y alimentación todo el mundo parece querer la fórmula perfecta para vivir más y mejor,* el objetivo es digno pero sin plantearse el problema de fondo no se podrá hallar ninguna respuesta válida


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Nov 2018)

En la linea de meter mas grasas saludables en la dieta hace tiempo que siempre tengo a mano manteca de cacao. Me la como como si fuesen caramelos, a veces tambien le echo al cafe o al cacao.

Pues estoy leyendo tambien las propiedades de la manteca de karite y lanzo la pregunta. Alguien la ha probado?

Su uso mas comun es en cosmetica pero he leido que se utiliza en reposteria y le da un sabor suave y untuoso.

El perfil lipidico me parece interesante y la puedes encontrar pura y sin refinar:
Compuesto principalmente de ácido palmítico (2-6%); ácido esteárico (15-25%); ácido oleico (60-70%); ácido linolénico (5-15%)


----------



## sekhet (18 Nov 2018)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> La fruta madura en su punto o mejor un poco verde?



Mucho mejor madura, plátanos con pintas marrones y tomates rojos (evitar los verdes).


----------



## Alcazar (18 Nov 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En la linea de meter mas grasas saludables en la dieta hace tiempo que siempre tengo a mano manteca de cacao. Me la como como si fuesen caramelos, a veces tambien le echo al cafe o al cacao.
> 
> Pues estoy leyendo tambien las propiedades de la manteca de karite y lanzo la pregunta. Alguien la ha probado?
> 
> ...



Donde pillas la manteca de cacao?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2018)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Donde pillas la manteca de cacao?



Empieza por A y acaba por zon.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Nov 2018)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Donde pillas la manteca de cacao?



Para más referencias sobre todo lo relacionado con el cacao, tenemos hilo propio aquí en consumo responsable

¿ Dónde comprar Cacao puro desgrasado ?


----------



## McNulty (23 Nov 2018)

Pregunta para los ejpertos del hilo.

Que opinión tenéis del uso de los batidos de proteína? Y los suplementos en general? Ando yendo al gym, y a veces no me apetece ponerme a cocinar. Y pienso que los batidos pueden ser una buena alternativa...pero siempre me ha hechado para atrás su uso, porque en el procesamiento de esas proteínas en polvo se usan muchos químicos para darle sabor etc? Que me podéis decir?


----------



## walda (23 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para los ejpertos del hilo.
> 
> Que opinión tenéis del uso de los batidos de proteína? Y los suplementos en general? Ando yendo al gym, y a veces no me apetece ponerme a cocinar. Y pienso que los batidos pueden ser una buena alternativa...pero siempre me ha hechado para atrás su uso, porque en el procesamiento de esas proteínas en polvo se usan muchos químicos para darle sabor etc? Que me podéis decir?



Yo no soy experta pero te contesto. Jason Fung dice que la proteína de suero de leche es bastante insulogénica por lo que no sería recomendable si quieres perder peso.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (24 Nov 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para los ejpertos del hilo.
> 
> Que opinión tenéis del uso de los batidos de proteína? Y los suplementos en general? Ando yendo al gym, y a veces no me apetece ponerme a cocinar. Y pienso que los batidos pueden ser una buena alternativa...pero siempre me ha hechado para atrás su uso, porque en el procesamiento de esas proteínas en polvo se usan muchos químicos para darle sabor etc? Que me podéis decir?



El resumen del hilo es que todo lo que vaya en un bote picado, batido o licuado y procesado, te vas a meter mierda a manta en el cuerpo. Tu veras.

Si quieres proteinas comete un buen trozo de jamon.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Nov 2018)

XDDDD


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (29 Nov 2018)

.............................


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> a partir de los 30 años empece a tener problemas digestivos
> los doctores ni puta idea
> 
> un dia los mande a la mierda y cambie la alimentacion
> ...



Todo bien salvo los lacteos que segun cuales sean cuidadin.

Concretamente pones la leche y salvo que tengas una vaca no lo veo.


----------



## Max Aub (2 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> simple, no consumo todos los dias
> leche liquida normal pasteurizada
> creo que es lo mas procesado de toda la lista



Algo de leche de vez en cuando no viene mal, siempre que sea leche proveniente de marcas reconocidas y debidamente pasterizada o esterilizada.Siempre en guardia contra la brucelosis y las fiebres aftosas.


----------



## Saryon (3 Dic 2018)

Una consultilla, que soléis merendar? Suelo comer a las 13 y no llego a casa hasta las 19, si no llevo nada de merieda al curro o acabo comiendo cualquier mierda que pille o me como un jabalí entero cuando llego a casa. A veces me hago una lata de mejillones pero me agobia comerlo de forma habitual, el salmón enlatado no me termina de caer bien al cuerpo cuando lo tomo a palo seco y los frutos secos no me terminan de saciar si no me como medio saco.

Si lo sé, soy un fucking gordo ^^


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Una consultilla, que soléis merendar? Suelo comer a las 13 y no llego a casa hasta las 19, si no llevo nada de merieda al curro o acabo comiendo cualquier mierda que pille o me como un jabalí entero cuando llego a casa. A veces me hago una lata de mejillones pero me agobia comerlo de forma habitual, el salmón enlatado no me termina de caer bien al cuerpo cuando lo tomo a palo seco y los frutos secos no me terminan de saciar si no me como medio saco.
> 
> Si lo sé, soy un fucking gordo ^^



Evidentemente si no puedes aguantar ni cuatro horas sin come es porque algo estás haciendo mal.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Una consultilla, que soléis merendar? Suelo comer a las 13 y no llego a casa hasta las 19, si no llevo nada de merieda al curro o acabo comiendo cualquier mierda que pille o me como un jabalí entero cuando llego a casa. A veces me hago una lata de mejillones pero me agobia comerlo de forma habitual, el salmón enlatado no me termina de caer bien al cuerpo cuando lo tomo a palo seco y los frutos secos no me terminan de saciar si no me como medio saco.
> 
> Si lo sé, soy un fucking gordo ^^



Huevo duro o tortilla
queso curado
jamon del bueno
olivas
nata sin azúcar
mascarpone


Depende de tu hambre. A veces un huevo duro con aceite y sal, 4 olivas, un poco de queso y para rematar unos frutos secos, vamos, que casi has cenado.

Y come bien al mediodía. Así no tendrás necesidad de comer entre horas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Dic 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Una consultilla, que soléis merendar? Suelo comer a las 13 y no llego a casa hasta las 19, si no llevo nada de merieda al curro o acabo comiendo cualquier mierda que pille o me como un jabalí entero cuando llego a casa. A veces me hago una lata de mejillones pero me agobia comerlo de forma habitual, el salmón enlatado no me termina de caer bien al cuerpo cuando lo tomo a palo seco y los frutos secos no me terminan de saciar si no me como medio saco.
> 
> Si lo sé, soy un fucking gordo ^^



Has venido a preguntar al hilo donde muchos solo comemos dos veces al dia (o una)

Te doy unas cuantas pistas, con lo que le indico al chaval diabetico que llevo un control. Esta creciendo y come mas veces al dia. Wikipista: cualquiera con sobrepeso deberia comer como un diabetico.

- aguacate con salmon y aove, puñado de nueces.
- Jamon serrano y unas almendras.
- Naranja troceada, espolvoreada con cacao puro y canela.
- Morro iberico frito en su jugo.
- Cortadita de tocino iberico salado y pistachos sin sal.
- Fresas con cacao puro y miel (poca) derretido encima.


----------



## Saryon (4 Dic 2018)

Clavisto dijo:


> Evidentemente si no puedes aguantar ni cuatro horas sin come es porque algo estás haciendo mal.



Empezar a dejar de comer como el ojete? Y son 6 horas.



Rauxa dijo:


> Huevo duro o tortilla
> queso curado
> jamon del bueno
> olivas
> ...



Gracias compi, la verdad que alguna vez si he cogido algún huevo duro y me suele saciar. Apunto el resto de sugerencias excepto el mascarpone, a palo no me entra.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> - aguacate con salmon y aove, puñado de nueces.
> - Jamon serrano y unas almendras.
> - Naranja troceada, espolvoreada con cacao puro y canela.
> - Morro iberico frito en su jugo.
> ...



Gracias a ti también compi!


----------



## Clavisto (4 Dic 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> Empezar a dejar de comer como el ojete? Y son 6 horas.
> 
> 
> Gracias compi, la verdad que alguna vez si he cogido algún huevo duro y me suele saciar. Apunto el resto de sugerencias excepto el mascarpone, a palo no me entra.
> ...



No son seis horas desde que dices que entre las 13 y las 19 tienes que comer cualquier cosa porque no puedes pasar sin echarle algo al estómago.


----------



## Paty201 (5 Dic 2018)

Buenas, pues no yo no lo creo...


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Dic 2018)

Paty201 dijo:


> Buenas, pues no yo no lo creo...



'Lo cualo' no te crees?
Ya que entras al hilo podias extenderte un poco


----------



## Max Aub (6 Dic 2018)

Dignidad animal por favor.

Stop especismo

Dejad de comer cadaveres y el plameta y vuestras arterias lo agradeceran.

Franco joputa.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Dic 2018)

CANDIDIASIS CRÓNICA: SALMÓN SALVAJE







A veces compro salmón salvaje congelado del Mercadona y me mosquea un poco el tema de la etoxiquina.


----------



## Otto Fenix (6 Dic 2018)

Max Aub dijo:


> Algo de leche de vez en cuando no viene mal, siempre que sea leche proveniente de marcas reconocidas y debidamente pasterizada o esterilizada.Siempre en guardia contra la brucelosis y las fiebres aftosas.



Este tio es subnormal, va de vegano pero ahora viene defendiendo la industria de los lacteos que es la que mas mierda nos mete en los tetabrick.

Un buen queso curado es de lo poco que se salva.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Dic 2018)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Este tio es subnormal, va de vegano pero ahora viene defendiendo la industria de los lacteos que es la que mas mierda nos mete en los tetabrick.
> 
> Un buen queso curado es de lo poco que se salva.



Esto es un foro, payo.

Max Aub no es subnormal, su inconsistencia se debe únicamente a que es un TROLL, pero de verdad.

A menudo en el hilo se le coloca esa etiqueta a "disidentes" como Sunwukung, Elmastonto, Cormac, etc pero esas voces disidentes no son trolles, sino gente que opina distinto y viene aquí a presentar sus argumentos (a veces machacona e ideológicamente, sin mostrar interés alguno por los contraargumentos, pero eso no es trollear sino estar abducido por una ideología).

Troll es el que viene a un hilo deliberadamente a provocar con la "opinión" que más polémica e indignación crea que va a causar. Como no es su opinión real, sino simple y llanamente un intento por llamar la atención, suele carecer (especialmente en los trolles de baja estofa) de coherencia interna.

MORALEJA: don't fast the troll


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Dic 2018)

Ojo a esta lista de la compra:

La línea de cajas de los horrores - Twitter

Harinas y azúcares everywhere, lo compensamos con la margarina para bajar el colesterol que lo ha dicho la tele, y luego nos sorprendemos de las diabetes y los cánceres.


----------



## Casi_expepito (12 Dic 2018)

Buenos días a todos

Desearía solicitar AYUDA al foro por un tema que me siento incapaz de darle salida, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Quiero primeramente poneros en antecedentes, ya que mi situación personal en el transcurso del útimo año y medio ha sido, por decir de una manera suave, muy convulsa.

En junio del 2017, en el transcurso de una reunión de trabajo con un cliente, me da un desmayo y me desplomo en medio de la sala. El médico de empresa me recuesta y me mide la tensión. Arroja unos valores de 20/15 (desmesurada). Me trasladan inmediatamente a urgencias pensando básicamente que me había dado un ictus, ya que no podía ni hablar.

Una vez estando allí, en paralelo refiero que , desde hace unos meses, no tengo sensibilidad alguna en ambas piernas … me puedes pinchar con un alfiler o quemar un dedo, y ni me entero. Como consecuencia, me ingresan en el hospital.

Panorama … jodido ….:

-	Tensión arterial ,la mencionada, 20/15
-	130 kg de peso (para 1.82 que mido)
-	Ataques de gota recurrentes en los últimos tres años (11 de ácido úrico) y con medicación (alopurinol)
-	Colesterol de 350 (a futuro me dí cuenta de que esto, así , sin más, tampoco tiene mucha importancia)
-	Triglicéridos de 400 (esto sí es jodido)
-	Transaminasas que multiplican por 10 el máximo permitido (jodido)
-	Azucar , 92mg/dl . El medido flipaba que este valor fuera tan bueno comparando con el resto
-	Llevaba ya un año durmiendo con respiración asistida (CPAP)

Me dijo explícitamente que era un candidato idóneo para que, en menos de 6 meses, me diese un ictus y me quedase tieso (o lo que es peor … vivo , pero vegetal de por vida …)

La consecuencia fue una baja de 10 meses . Me hicieron un sinfín de pruebas …. TACs, Resonancias, electromiogramas, …. Etc etc 

En paralelo, yo pensando … ostia … tengo 48 años y estoy hecho una auténtica mierda … algo tengo que hacer para mejorar la película.

Ya conocía este hilo del foro … así que me lo revisé con mimo …. Leí información y libros al respecto y me puse manos a la obra

-	Eliminé totalmente el alcohol (que sinceramente, bebía mucho más de lo recomendable)
-	Fuera totalmente dulces (que sinceramente, tomaba muy pocos … soy más de “salado”)
-	Fuera arroz
-	Fuera pasta
-	Fuera harinas, rebozados, tubérculos

Comía mucha verdura, carne y pescado y (un vicio que no he podido eliminar), queso

Con todo ello, perdí 30 kg en 3 meses. 

Me estanqué en 100kg … yo decía, mecagüen la puñeta …. Por qué no bajo de aquí si continúo haciendo lo mismo. Leí un poco más sobre el tema hasta que me dí cuenta del problema … piel y pelo graso, verrugas en el cuello, piel de la zona el cuello más oscura …. En resumen … resistencia a la insulina (en ese momento entendí el porqué de mis “normales” valores de glucosa en ayunas con el desastre de análisis que tenía … tenía nivel de glucosa normal a costa de un elevado nivel de insulina en sangre.

Solución … ayuno intermitente para tratar de eliminar la resistencia a la insulina. Dos veces a la semana realizaba ayunos de 24 horas y el resto de los días, hacía (sin excesiva formalidad) , una especie de 16/8. En paralelo, tomaba vitaminas, aceite de coco orgánico, magnesio, vitamina D3 y colágeno

Consecuencia. En otro 3 meses baje otros 20 kg, quedándome en 80. Me retiraron la máquina de respiración asistida y los análisis, como un niño de 5 años. Todos (a excepción del colesterol, que tengo 206 (cosa que no me importa)), valores de puta madre …

En todo este proceso , se me eliminó por “arte de magia” la insensibilidad de las piernas.

Durante todo este proceso, deporte cero a excepción de paseos que me daba ya que tenía mucho tiempo libre al estar de baja.

En paralelo, pedí un cambio de puesto dentro de mi empresa … algo con menos estress aunque cobrara menos.

Con todo ello, en febrero 2018 me incorporé nuevamente a mi (nuevo) curro diciéndome …. Ostia chaval … eres un puto campeón … casi 50 tacos y mejor que a los 20 … ahora a mantenerte ….

Dejé los dos días de ayuno de 24 horas y me puse en una especie de “mantenimiento” realizando únicamente un 16/8

Los 7 primeros meses, de puta madre …. Me mantuve perfectamente con mis 50 kg perdidos …

Hace un par de meses, comenzó el problema y por esta razón mi consulta al foro …

Un buen día, a media tarde, siento una necesidad INCONTROLABLE de comer dulce …. Algo que no me había pasado ni en mi etapa de “acondicionamiento” (cuando perdí los 50 kg) y ni siquiera en mi vida previa con 130 kg … algo completamente inusual.

Me dije … ostias … ¡bah!! , un día especialmente estresante y seguro que ha sido por eso …. Y no le dí más importancia (eso sí, al día siguiente tenía un kilo más que fui eliminando los días posteriores).

Al cabo de una semana … ¡!!otra vez!!! … además no era tema de comerme un trocito de chocolate … me ventilé sin poderme controlar una bolsa entera de croasanes de chocolate … yo flipaba . Me quedaba además una sensación de culpa del copón … yo decía ….!!¿qué cojones es esto? ¿será por haber tomado demasiado café y eso me ha generado ansiedad??? …. Ya comenzaba a mosquearme.

Esos ataques de “dulce” venían cada vez con más frecuencia . Siempre alrededor de las 6 o 7 de la tarde …. Y con una ansiedad de caballo.

Primeramente, aumenté mi ingesta de grada (aguacate, aceite de coco y mantequilla orgánica)

Me puse a investigar sobre el tema y llegó a mis manos un artículo del doctor salomon jakubowicz (libro “ni una dieta más”) donde explica lo que es el “cerebro de gordo” . Habla de que , por no desayunar suficientes proteínas E INCORPORAR UN CARBOHIDRATO, nos puede hacer llegar a media tarde con una ansiedad que hace que acabemos con toda la despensa de dulces … con la posterior sensación de culpabilidad …. Cuando estaba leyéndolo me dije …. Ostia … este tío lo ha clavado … es exactamente lo que me pasa a mí. Tomé cartas en el asunto y comencé a desayunar más copiosamente, incorporando muchas proteínas (queso y huevos sobre todo) y SIEMPRE algún dulce .

…. La cosa no mejoró nada … seguía con los “ataques” de dulce (no todos los días, pero cada vez más frecuentes ) y encima con esa sensación de culpa que me tría por la calle de la amargura. Me decía … ¡!!no jodas!!! …. He hecho lo difícil (no tomo ni una gota de alcohol, lo que más me costó…) y ahora , esta mierda … no puede ser!!! ….

Con todo esto, he engordado 7 kg, que si bien , de momento no es dramático …!!me está acojonando!!! Porque no sé cómo pararlo.

Hace un par de semanas comencé a tomar picolinato de Cromo, que he leído que servía para combatir la ansiedad por los dulces …. Y sigo igual!!!

He vuelto a los ayunos de 24 horas y, aparte de costarme más que antes, cuando vuelvo a los días “normales” me vuelve a dar la ansiedad por los dulces 

Con todo esto, por favor, os pido ayuda por lo que podáis recomendarme … vengo de una situación de salud muy , pero que muy jodida y no quiero bajo ningún concepto, volver a ella ….

Disculpad por el rollo. Agradezco cualquier cosa que me podáis recomendar …. Atenderé vuestras respuestas aunque no os pueda responder en el momento, ya que estoy en el curro, pero seguro que seguiré con toda mi atención lo que podáis comentarme.


Un abrazo a todos!!!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2018)

Se me ocurre que controles (que te hagas pruebas, vaya) tus niveles de cortisol y ACTH, porque podrías estar sufriendo desregulación del eje HPA (lo que antes se llamaba erróneamente fatiga adrenal).

Básicamente, cuando el eje HPA está mal regulado, el cuerpo tiene problemas para producir las cantidades necesarias de una serie de hormonas, entre ellas el cortisol (que es el "sistema de emergencia" de control de la glucemia), así que si por cualquier motivo tu glucemia baja en exceso, como el cortisol no es capaz de devolverla a su sitio, tu cuerpo reacciona EXIGIENDO que comas algo dulce, YA.

El motivo más común para tener problemas con el eje HPA es la sobreexposición al cortisol: tratamientos con corticoides, estrés, mala higiene del sueño y...
...posiblemente el ayuno intermitente mezclado con una dieta no cetogénica.

Me explico: cuando ayunamos, se activa una cascada de mecanismos hormonales cuya función es activarnos para la búsqueda de alimento. Entre otras cosas, segregamos cortisol, que es la hormona del estrés, aunque tampoco en cantidades preocupantes.

Ahora bien, el cortisol tiene diferentes funciones en el cuerpo: regula la glucemia, activa la respuesta de luchar o huir, nos ayuda a despertarnos y a mantenernos despiertos, etc.

Cuando ayunas tras hacer dieta cetogénica, tu cuerpo ya está usando cuerpos cetónicos como combustible principal, por lo que al ayunar los niveles de glucosa en sangre se mantienen estables si necesidad de hacer intervenir al cortisol, simplemente gracias a la gluconeogénesis propiciada por el glucagón.

En cambio, cuando ayunas con dieta low-carb, tu cuerpo aún está usando glucosa como combustible principal (o mitad y mitad, digamos), el glucagón no es suficiente para mantener estable la glucemia, y tiene que intervenir el cortisol para acelerar la fabricación de glucosa.

Además, de todos es sabido que las dietas low-carb y los ayunos trastocan los ciclos de sueño, lo que en general provoca que durmamos menos de lo adecuado (eso se puede apañar con sueño bifásico, por ejemplo).

Añade a la mezcla el estrés por reincorporarte al trabajo (y por la mierdavida que llevamos, en general), más los efectos de tomar más café de la cuenta (el café espabila, entre otras cosas, porque la cafeína eleva el cortisol en sangre) y tenemos:

- Cortisol matutino para arrancar
- Cortisol sostenido por la falta de sueño
- Cortisol asociado al ayuno
- Cortisol extra para mantener la glucemia al ayunar sin venir de keto
- Cortisol causado por el estrés
- Cortisol causado por el café (a mares)

y NADA PARA PALIAR TODO ESO (como por ejemplo, meditación o ejercicio)

Antes o después te tenía que pasar factura.

MORALEJA: deja descansar a tu cuerpo un tiempo: 

- Duerme al menos 8 horas, aunque tenga que ser en dos veces 
- Aparca el café y los ayunos por unas semanas 
- Haz deporte 
- Reduce el estrés
- Practica actividades relajantes
- Aparca la culpa: ya sabes cómo adelgazar, no pasa nada porque engordes un poquillo
- A futuro, prepara los ayunos con unos días previos de cetogénica

Y espero que te mejores


----------



## Casi_expepito (12 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se me ocurre que controles (que te hagas pruebas, vaya) tus niveles de cortisol y ACTH, porque podrías estar sufriendo desregulación del eje HPA (lo que antes se llamaba erróneamente fatiga adrenal).
> 
> Básicamente, cuando el eje HPA está mal regulado, el cuerpo tiene problemas para producir las cantidades necesarias de una serie de hormonas, entre ellas el cortisol (que es el "sistema de emergencia" de control de la glucemia), así que si por cualquier motivo tu glucemia baja en exceso, como el cortisol no es capaz de devolverla a su sitio, tu cuerpo reacciona EXIGIENDO que comas algo dulce, YA.
> 
> ...



Ostras .... de verdad amigo conforero .... no sabes cómo agradezco tu respuesta .....

Voy a ponerlo en práctica ya mismo puesto que el desasosiego que me genera esta situación es difícil de asimilar.

Muchas gracias de nuevo y un abrazo!!!


----------



## Casi_expepito (12 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se me ocurre que controles (que te hagas pruebas, vaya) tus niveles de cortisol y ACTH, porque podrías estar sufriendo desregulación del eje HPA (lo que antes se llamaba erróneamente fatiga adrenal).
> 
> Básicamente, cuando el eje HPA está mal regulado, el cuerpo tiene problemas para producir las cantidades necesarias de una serie de hormonas, entre ellas el cortisol (que es el "sistema de emergencia" de control de la glucemia), así que si por cualquier motivo tu glucemia baja en exceso, como el cortisol no es capaz de devolverla a su sitio, tu cuerpo reacciona EXIGIENDO que comas algo dulce, YA.
> 
> ...



Me vas a disculpar otra vez Smiling....

Pensaba que la dieta cetogénica y low-carb eran similares en cuanto que ambas son bajas en H.C.... a este respecto ... ¿hay alguna diferencia entre ambas?

Gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Dic 2018)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Buenos días a todos
> 
> Desearía solicitar AYUDA al foro por un tema que me siento incapaz de darle salida, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...



DESDE MI PUNTO DE VISTA TE HAS PASADO DE FRENADA!!

Repito la lista de lo que has eliminado:
-	Eliminé totalmente el alcohol (que sinceramente, bebía mucho más de lo recomendable)
-	Fuera totalmente dulces (que sinceramente, tomaba muy pocos … soy más de “salado”)
-	Fuera arroz
-	Fuera pasta
-	Fuera harinas, rebozados, tubérculos

Eso desde mi punto de vista es practicamente una dieta cetogenica, y no niego que haya gente que en determinadas circunstancias le vaya bien, pero tiene algunos problemas.

Faltaria que expusieses mas o menos un par de dias tipo, de lo que sueles comer.

Ahora que ya estas en tu peso deberias hacer dos cosas:
- Meter algo de hidratos buenos todas las semanas en tu dieta, patatas y arroz un dia. Incluso meter el resto de tuberculos habitualmente, boniatos, chirivias, zanahorias, etc, lo que vienen a ser hidratos de origen natural poco feculentos.
- No se hasta que punto tienes en cuenta que la ingesta de grasas debe de ser la prioridad. Abusa de aove en ensaladas o en forma de mahonesa o ajioli con la verdura, mete mucho fruto seco, y por supuesto cacao puro y no te cortes por un poco de miel.

Con esto no vas a meterte kilos y vas a tener las reservas de glucogeno llenas. Al meter mas grasa en la dieta potenciaras mas la via metabolica de la cetosis. Ambas cosas haran que tengas las dos vias metabolicas en orden y no te de ansiedad de comer dulce tan a menudo.

Si aun asi tienes esa ansiedad a media tarde lleva encima higos secos y almendras. Ahi tienes hidratos de sobra que tampoco van a hacer que se te mueva la bascula notablemente. Tampoco va mal si te da hambre entre horas tirar de trozitos de tocino iberico, que puedes llevar en un tapper pequeño.

Espero que encuentres el equilibrio, pero recuerda quitar procesados no implica quitar hidratos de origen natural de la dieta.

Pd. lo del ayuno de 24horas se lleva muy bien cuando se lleva años con esta alimentacion, si no lo pasas sin despeinarte no es para ti, con el 16/8 vas que te matas.


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Dic 2018)

Yo cuando trasnocho o duermo mal (lo cual es frecuente cuando hay nenes menores de 2 años en casa) al otro día me cuesta horrores completar las 16 h del 16/8 que hago diariamente y también me entran ansías de carbos "malos". Vamos, que el trasnocho y mal dormir eleva el cortisol y el estress como ya han comentado los otros compis y por ende las ganas de zampar dulces.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2018)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Me vas a disculpar otra vez Smiling....
> 
> Pensaba que la dieta cetogénica y low-carb eran similares en cuanto que ambas son bajas en H.C.... a este respecto ... ¿hay alguna diferencia entre ambas?
> 
> Gracias nuevamente!!



El concepto low-carb es bastante difuso, en general se llama así a cualquier dieta que meta menos de un 30% de carbohidratos.

La dieta cetogénica, en cambio, es bastante más estricta: para una persona sedentaria, implicaría no consumir más de 25 gramos de carbohidratos al día, lo que para una dieta de 2500-3000 calorías implica menos de un 5% de carbohidratos, manteniendo las proteínas entorno al 15-20% para que un exceso de gluconeogénesis no te vaya a sacar de cetosis.

Con la primera, en general, entras y sales de cetosis, lo que implica que tu cuerpo usa indistintamente glucosa y cuerpos cetónicos como combustible, de ahí que, si el mecanismo de control de la glucemia vía cortisol está deteriorado, te puedan entrar *ataques de ansiedad que debes respetar* (porque no es capricho: es tu cuerpo diciéndote que *no es capaz de mantener la glucemia por su cuenta y necesita glucosa YA*; los comas diabéticos no son nada molones)

Con la segunda, en cambio, permaneces en cetosis de forma permanente, de suerte que tu cuerpo utiliza sobre todo cuerpos cetónicos como combustible y reduce a la mínima expresión el consumo de glucosa. Eso hace que la glucemia sea más estable y el flujo de glucosa del hígado (donde se fabrica vía gluconeogénesis) hacia la sangre necesario para mantenerla sea menor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El concepto low-carb es bastante difuso, en general se llama así a cualquier dieta que meta menos de un 30% de carbohidratos.
> 
> La dieta cetogénica, en cambio, es bastante más estricta: para una persona sedentaria, implicaría no consumir más de 25 gramos de carbohidratos al día, lo que para una dieta de 2500-3000 calorías implica menos de un 5% de carbohidratos, manteniendo las proteínas entorno al 15-20% para que un exceso de gluconeogénesis no te vaya a sacar de cetosis.
> 
> ...



El cuerpo es sabio y te avisa cuando vas pasado de revoluciones y necesita 'energia rapida'.

Yo lo tengo bastante medido el tema. Llevo ya casi un par de años que pase del 16/8 con dos comidas a varios dias a la semana 20/4 que es ni mas ni menos que comer solo una vez al dia.

Eso minimo 2-3 dias a la semana. Esto me permite ir todo el dia en marcha y sin necesidad de comer hasta que llego a casa despues del curro, que ceno fuerte y luego picoteo frutos secos.

Solo noto que mi cuerpo pide azucar uno o dos meses al año. Es en verano. Se junta el estress termico y el estress laboral ya que tengo una punta de trabajo.

En esa epoca procuro comer mas fruta y sobre todo meter mas patata. Asi los bajones son muy puntuales cuando voy de puto culo.

Lo de dormir poco como es lo normal en mi no me influye mucho. Funciono muchos dias con solo 5 horas.

Pd. Lo de antojo de azucar ni bolleria es algo que si se esta desprogramado es como si te pusiesen delante una mierda de cabra, ni se me pasa por la cabeza. Unas bravas y una cerveza en verano si caen de vez en cuando


----------



## Casi_expepito (13 Dic 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> DESDE MI PUNTO DE VISTA TE HAS PASADO DE FRENADA!!
> 
> Repito la lista de lo que has eliminado:
> -	Eliminé totalmente el alcohol (que sinceramente, bebía mucho más de lo recomendable)
> ...



Muchas gracias conforero.

Sí. Abuso de las grasas. Generosas cantidades de AOVE en las ensaladas, aguacates, aceite de coco y mantequilla organica están diariamente en mi alimentación.

Digamos que mis dos días "tipo" podrían ser los siguientes

- Día 1: 

Desayuno dos huevos cocidos con un trozo de queso y unas lonchas finitas de tocino ibérico en "crudo". Aceite de coco para terminar

Comida ensalada variada de hojas verdes + nueces/pistachos+chile habanero (me encanta el picante)+rabanos+cebolla+dos pechugas de pollo.

- Dia 2: 

Desayuno kéfir con nueces + queso tipo "brie" + aceite de coco 
Comida: costillar de ternera con esparrragos + otro trozo de queso


Si en cualquier momento me entra el gusanillo (aunque intento no salirme del 16/8) -> trocito de mantequilla orgánica "a pelo"


Un saludo

---------- Post added 13-dic-2018 at 07:02 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> El concepto low-carb es bastante difuso, en general se llama así a cualquier dieta que meta menos de un 30% de carbohidratos.
> 
> La dieta cetogénica, en cambio, es bastante más estricta: para una persona sedentaria, implicaría no consumir más de 25 gramos de carbohidratos al día, lo que para una dieta de 2500-3000 calorías implica menos de un 5% de carbohidratos, manteniendo las proteínas entorno al 15-20% para que un exceso de gluconeogénesis no te vaya a sacar de cetosis.
> 
> ...



Entendido!! muchas gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## sekhet (13 Dic 2018)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo cuando trasnocho o duermo mal (lo cual es frecuente cuando hay nenes menores de 2 años en casa) al otro día me cuesta horrores completar las 16 h del 16/8 que hago diariamente y también me entran ansías de carbos "malos". Vamos, que el trasnocho y mal dormir eleva el cortisol y el estress como ya han comentado los otros compis y por ende las ganas de zampar dulces.




El agua es tu amigo.

De todas formas, si te cuesta mucho te lo puedes saltar y lo dejas para otro día. Prueba en la cenar a meter grasa saludable.

Yo estoy probando el ayudo de 24h, ceno bien y hasta la próxima cena. Un día a la semana. Y cuando voy hacer las 23 horas es cuando mi cuerpo empieza realmente a pedir comida. Cada cuerpo es diferente. 

Quiero probar un día las 36 horas, pero solo si me puedo saltar la cena sin problemas. Y así realmente hacer un DESAYUNO (romper un ayuno).

El mayor problema es el entorno, que te mira raro y no aprueba estar sin comer unas horas...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Dic 2018)

los ayunos tan largos son totalmente innecesarios, pero bueno si lo haces como reto vale....

hay gente que le mola hacer 100km en bici o hacer una maratón.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> los ayunos tan largos son totalmente innecesarios, pero bueno si lo haces como reto vale....
> 
> hay gente que le mola hacer 100km en bici o hacer una maratón.



Hombre, totalmente...

Para combatir una resistencia a la insulina pertinaz, no hay como un ayuno de tres días, y para activar la apóptosis celular, renovar tejidos y deshacerse del tejido conectivo sobrante (pieles colganderas y tal), lo que vale es hacer ayunos largos que fuercen al cuerpo a quemar proteínas.


----------



## walda (13 Dic 2018)

Pues esto del ayuno intermitente a mí me resulta problemático. Lo estuve haciendo unas semanas pero tuve que parar porque se me inflamaron las encías. Deje de hacerlo y siguen algo inflamadas a pesar de estar tomando pastillas multivitaminas y multiminerales...


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (13 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, totalmente...
> 
> Para combatir una resistencia a la insulina pertinaz, no hay como un ayuno de tres días, y para activar la apóptosis celular, renovar tejidos y deshacerse del tejido conectivo sobrante (pieles colganderas y tal), lo que vale es hacer ayunos largos que fuercen al cuerpo a *quemar proteínas*.



¿Quemar proteínas? ¿No serían grasas?: Independientemente de éso, creo que un ayuno muy prolongado sólo es adecuado en casos de extremo sedentarismo, prácticamente de convalecencia por enfermedad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Dic 2018)

TRIFÓN PEDRERO dijo:


> ¿Quemar proteínas? ¿No serían grasas?: Independientemente de éso, creo que un ayuno muy prolongado sólo es adecuado en casos de extremo sedentarismo, prácticamente de convalecencia por enfermedad.



No, no, proteínas.

Lo de las grasas ya se presupone, por eso ni lo menciono, pero cuando se vacían las reservas hepáticas de glucógeno, el suministro de glucosa procede de la gluconeogénesis, un proceso por el cual se transforman proteínas (y la glicerina de los triglicéridos, pero esa da como mucho para un 10% de la glucosa necesaria) en glucosa.

En las primeras 36 horas de ayuno, el suministro de glucosa procede del glucógeno hepático primero, y después de la gluconeogénesis a partir de los aminoácidos presentes en la sangre y los de reserva de la linfa.

Es a partir de las 36 horas cuando, agotadas las reservas de aminoácidos, el cuerpo empieza a descomponer tejidos sobrantes para continuar con la gluconeogénesis para el suministro irrenunciable de glucosa (los glóbulos rojos sólo usan glucosa, por ejemplo, y aproximadamente un 25% del consumo del cerebro es siempre en forma de glucosa).

La contrarregulación hormonal del ayuno impide o mitiga la destrucción de masa muscular, por lo que el suministro de proteínas, que tiene que venir de alguna parte, procede principalmente del tejido conectivo sobrante.

Por eso los pacientes del Dr. Fung, pese a perder más de 100 kg, NUNCA HAN NECESITADO OPERACIONES DE RETIRADA DE PIEL como los del programa ese infernal de la tele "mi vida con 300 kg"


----------



## Max Aub (14 Dic 2018)

Sacate el palillo de la boca, cuñao. Vais a terminar todos obesos y con infartos de tanta grasaza.


----------



## robergarc (15 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, totalmente...
> 
> Para combatir una resistencia a la insulina pertinaz, no hay como un ayuno de tres días, y para activar la apóptosis celular, renovar tejidos y deshacerse del tejido conectivo sobrante (pieles colganderas y tal), lo que vale es hacer ayunos largos que fuercen al cuerpo a quemar proteínas.



Buenas, aprovechando que anda por aquí y suele incidir mucho sobre el tema del ayuno, ¿qué opina de esto?

El ayuno intermitente dispara el riesgo de diabetes

El ayuno intermitente aumenta el riesgo de diabetes

¿Ruido? ¿Exageración? ¿Manipulación? ¿Directamente mentira?

Yo hice el 16/8 sin desayunar durante una época, con uno mensual de 24 horas y con la pauta que aquí se postula (sin azucar ni refinados y low carb) perdiendo unos kilos que tampoco me sobraban en demasía (de 81 a 75), pero con claras molestias digestivas el resto del día, que no sabría si achacar a ello. Desde hace cuatro meses, he vuelto a desayunar, he recuperado esos kilos y las molestias digestivas han desaparecido. 

Querría volver a intentar el 16/8 o uno semanal de 24 horas, pero leo cosas muy contradictorias respecto a la influencia del ayuno en el control de la glucosa, la insulina y su relación con la prevención de la diabetes. 

Gracias, amigos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Dic 2018)

robergarc dijo:


> Buenas, aprovechando que anda por aquí y suele incidir mucho sobre el tema del ayuno, ¿qué opina de esto?
> 
> El ayuno intermitente dispara el riesgo de diabetes
> 
> ...



No sabria que decirte lo de no desayunar y molestias estomacales no le veo relacion pero cada persona es un mundo.

Los dos link de los massmierda que has puesto no son mas que sinverguenzas defendiendo el chiringuito. 

La sociedad de endocrinologia esta hipersubvencionada por la industria alimentaria (son mercenarios) y los otros listos haciendoles putadas a ratones para soltar articulos tendenciosos, en fin.

Yo hago siempre 16/8 y algunos dias 20/4 y ningun problema. Simplemente como si estoy tranquilo (al llegar a casa) y si no pues no como, sin bajones y sin tonterias, y si llega el finde me pego un atracon de comer comida real las veces que me da la gana, como ha hecho el ser humano desde hace miles de años. Eso de comer a horas fijas y cinco veces es un invento moderno.

Mi peso ha oscilado muy poco en estos años. Con mas ayunos he afinado 3-4 kilos y en epocas de excesos van por arriba y se pierden facil, sin obsesiones ni chorradas porque comer basura ya no es una opcion.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Dic 2018)

robergarc dijo:


> Buenas, aprovechando que anda por aquí y suele incidir mucho sobre el tema del ayuno, ¿qué opina de esto?
> 
> El ayuno intermitente dispara el riesgo de diabetes
> 
> ...



Tiene cierta lógica.
Si quieres mejorar tu sensibilidad a la insulina, lo que pregonamos aquí es eliminar los refinados (quedarse solo con frutas y verduras como hidratos) y/o hacer una dieta Keto. O sea, como mucho un 5% de hidratos.

Ahora bien, los que dicen que hacer ayuno ( o sea, no comer o minimizar muy mucho los hidratos) significa aumentar la posibilidad de diabetes, lo justifican así:
- Si no comes hidratos, por tanto, el pancreas no tiene que liberar apenas insulina, lo que estás haciendo es que el día que tu pancreas (por la razón que sea), tenga que liberar bastante insulina, se pase de frenada y se vuelva resistente.

En otras palabras, para que tu pancreas libere la cantidad "justa" y "normal" de insulina, no es buena idea minimizar los hidratos.

Exagerando el concepto: es como si yo solo me bebo 6 cubatas 1 vez al año. Ese día, me voy a pillar una cogorcia de campeonato. Y alguien me dirá: " hombre, bébete un cubata cada 10 días y así, cuando llegue el día que te tengas que beber 6 de golpe, no te afectará tanto".

El problema sería que hicieras una dieta Keto todo un año entero y luego te vayas al extremo y te zampes harinas por un tubo, bollería, azúcares...
Tu pancreas pasa de trabajar poco a hacerlo a mogollón y eso te pasará factura (si nunca bebes alcohol y un día te bebes 2 vinitos, eso ya te pasa factura).
** Además, con el consumo de proteina la insulina tb se eleva bastante.

El ayuno es una consecuencia de comer comida REAL. Sale solo. Yo la dieta Keto la recomiendo como terapia de choque y para momentos puntuales (me parece muy extrema para seguirla siempre). Así que abogo simplemente por una dieta baja en hidratos (y que cada uno entienda lo que quiera aquí).

Y dentro de una dieta baja en hidratos, tu sensibilidad a la insulina está normalizada y si algún día, semana o mes, te desfasas con las harinas, no tiene pq pasarte factura, siempre y cuando luego vuelvas a la comida REAL.

Todas las civilizaciones han ayunado y resulta que la epidemia de diabetes la tenemos ahora que comemos 5 veces al día y con multitud de farinaceos y azúcares...


----------



## Alicantropo (17 Dic 2018)

Básicamente usar la lógica paleo. Y fuera todo lo procesado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Dic 2018)

robergarc dijo:


> Buenas, aprovechando que anda por aquí y suele incidir mucho sobre el tema del ayuno, ¿qué opina de esto?
> 
> El ayuno intermitente dispara el riesgo de diabetes
> 
> ...



Comentamos ese estudio por aquí.

Se trata de un estudio *hecho en ratones*, sin una conversión adecuada de los tiempos de ayuno y la proporción de tejido adiposo en la extrapolación de conclusiones desde el modelo animal hacia los humanos.

Básicamente, le impusieron a unos ratones de laboratorio un patrón de ayuno que, extrapolado a humanos, equivaldría a comer una vez cada tres 
o cuatro semanas durante un periodo de 7 años.

"sorprendentemente", descubrieron que el estómago de los ratones había aumentado sensiblemente de tamaño (sajodío, si yo comiera sólo cada tres semanas, también necesitaría un estómago XXL), que había un aumento significativo de la acumulación de grasa junto con un descenso de la masa muscular (lo mismo: si mi cuerpo aprende que tiene que esperar 3 semanas entre comidas, se asegurará de acumular todo lo que pueda cuando como, y de reducir a la mínima expresión el gasto entre comidas), y que cuando les enchufaban glucosa se apreciaba un aumento sideral de insulinemia junto a marcadores de resistencia a la insulina en tejidos periféricos (una vez más: si sólo como cada tres semanas, mi cuerpo se adapta asegurándose que hasta la última gota de glucosa que me entre vaya a la reserva, y a los tejidos entre el mínimo ético).

MORALEJA: Salvo que sean obesos mórbidos, procuren no hacer ayunos de un mes uno detrás de otro durante siete años, *no le vaya a dar diabetes tipo 2 a su cadáver...*

BONUS: algunas reacciones a la presentación del estudio de parte de diferentes expertos,

_Dr Nicola Guess, Lecturer in Nutritional Sciences at King’s College London, said:

“Firstly, it’s important to bear in mind there are important differences between rodents and humans – particularly with regard to diet. For example, a high fat diet causes insulin resistance in rats but it does not appear to in humans.

“The exact method is unclear from the abstract, but if the rats were fasted for one day, this is equivalent to an approximately 3 to 4 week fast in humans! So it’s not applicable to the 24-hour or 48-hour fasts practised by humans on common fasting diets.

“We certainly need more studies to understand the impact of fasting diets on the underlying factors which can lead cause type 2 diabetes, but this preliminary data in rats is not a cause for concern.

“Most of the data we have suggests that fasting for one or two days can help people manage their weight but it’s currently unclear whether there are any particular benefits from doing this.”_

Otra:

_Dr Simon Cork, Research Fellow in the Division of Diabetes, Endocrinology and Metabolism at Imperial College London, said:

“There are a few important caveats to this study. The study was performed in rats, so more research is needed to understand whether these results are applicable in humans. The ‘diabetes’ was assessed by looking at markers associated with insulin resistance, which doesn’t actually mean that the animals had become diabetic; it points towards that possibility, but there are better methods to assess whether an animal has become diabetic.

“We know that the body responds robustly to any diet. A drop in weight is essentially perceived by the body as that person entering a famine, and so the body responds by conserving energy, usually in the form of fat. The results from this study show that, although the animals did lose body weight following intermittent fasting, they actually had increased fat tissue and had lost muscle mass. One reaction to starvation can be insulin resistance (a hallmark of type 2 diabetes). Since elevated insulin levels associated with insulin resistance/type 2 diabetes promote weight gain, this would be advantageous to those likely to experience famine. Unfortunately, this response is redundant in modern times, when famine is all but non-existent.

“These results are interesting, but not surprising. We know that any diet which reduces calorie intake is unlikely to result in long-term weight loss, with many actually resulting in greater weight gain than before the diet started.”_

---------- Post added 17-dic-2018 at 10:23 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Tiene cierta lógica.
> Si quieres mejorar tu sensibilidad a la insulina, lo que pregonamos aquí es eliminar los refinados (quedarse solo con frutas y verduras como hidratos) y/o hacer una dieta Keto. O sea, como mucho un 5% de hidratos.



Meh.

En realidad, eliminando los refinados, o haciendo una cetogénica, lo único que haces es puentear el problema, *pero no resolverlo*.

Es decir, si eres insulinorresistente, tu problema es que gestionas mal los niveles de glucosa en sangre, porque los mecanismos hormonales que la regulan funcionan regular. Imaginemos un motor desequilibrado, que empieza a hacer de las suyas cuando pasa de 3500 vueltas.

Al quitarte los refinados, y más aún al irte a una dieta cetogénica, lo que haces es procurar que el mecanismo defectuoso tenga que trabajar lo mínimo posible. Lo que hacemos es procurar no pisarle y llevar siempre marchas largas, mantener el motor por debajo de 2000 vueltas, y así no da problemas.

Pero ¿Hemos arreglado el motor? Nones. De hecho, en reddit hay como un millón de hilos que hablan de cómo los diabéticos (t2, siempre hablamos de t2) que llevan haciendo keto desde que la descubrieron, el día que por lo que sea se pasan de hidratos se encuentran con unas lecturas de glucemia como si no hubieran dejado nunca la mandanga.

El low-carb no te arregla la diabetes, sólo evita que la diabetes te dé problemas. 



> Ahora bien, los que dicen que hacer ayuno ( o sea, no comer o minimizar muy mucho los hidratos) significa aumentar la posibilidad de diabetes, lo justifican así:
> - Si no comes hidratos, por tanto, el pancreas no tiene que liberar apenas insulina, lo que estás haciendo es que el día que tu pancreas (por la razón que sea), tenga que liberar bastante insulina, se pase de frenada y se vuelva resistente.



Lo cual estaría fenómeno si no fuera porque NO ES VERDAD que el páncreas se eche a dormir si no comes hidratos: la proteína* también es insulinogénica*, si bien no tanto como los carbohidratos...

...pero en ausencia (o escasez) de éstos la producción de insulina causada por la proteína AUMENTA (de ~ un 25% a hasta un 50% del equivalente en calorías de un carbohidrato), así que descansen, que su páncreas no se va a echar a dormir porque no coman hidratos.





> El ayuno es una consecuencia de comer comida REAL. Sale solo. Yo la dieta Keto la recomiendo como terapia de choque y para momentos puntuales (me parece muy extrema para seguirla siempre). Así que abogo simplemente por una dieta baja en hidratos (y que cada uno entienda lo que quiera aquí).



Yo les vendo una hipótesis magufa de mi cosecha sobre la alternancia entre dietas low-carb, dietas altas en fructosa y dieta cetogénica/ayuno relacionada con la alternancia de las estaciones e hilada con los ciclos circadianos y las alteraciones del sueño que causa la baja ingesta de carbohidratos:

- Durante el verano, una dieta muy rica en hidratos (pero no procesados ni mierdas) que permita aprovechar el frescor de la noche para dormir del tirón y posiblemente precise una siestecita en las horas centrales del día para escapar del calor.

- Durante el invierno, una dieta muy rica en grasas que facilite los periodos de ayuno y acelere la termogénesis, y sueño segmentado para gestionar los posibles picos de estrés y mantenerte totalmente alerta durante las horas de luz, además de dificultar la hipotermia y facilitar la concepción

- Durante la primavera y el otoño, una dieta mixta y un sueño a medio camino entre una cosa y otra. Además, en otoño la dieta sería *muy rica en fruta*, de suerte que *se facilitara la acumulación de grasa* para pasar el invierno, mientras que en primavera la famosa "astenia primaveral" sería un mecanismo para ir adaptándose a dormir la siesta a mediodía .

En resumidas cuentas: que el ERROR es (o bien podría ser) hacer todo el rato lo mismo, cuando llevamos millones de años sometidos a ciclos de alimentación y hambruna, ciclos de altos carbos y de altas grasas, ciclos de frío y calor, ciclos de sequía y humedad, ciclos de noches largas y noches cortas, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2018)

Smiling, por lo que sea eso de los ciclos me pasa de forma natural.

En verano el cuerpo me pide mas hidratos. Yo lo achacaba al estress termico y quiza a algo mas de actividad fisica. He tenido puntas de trabajo en invierno y de ir de putisimo culo y paso el dia sin comer nada solido sin despeinarme. Algo de lo que comentas hay.

Sobre la resistencia a la insulina no puedo estar de acuerdo cuando he visto la evolucion de un tipo I desde el minuto cero.

Mas averiado no puede estar ese pancreas. Parten de una cetoacidosis que les provoca una resistencia maxima. Les enfuchan insulina por un tubo y no consiguen niveles de azucar aceptables hasta un mes.

Luego he visto el resultado de los pobres que siguen con la dieta oficial que siguen pinchandose animaladas, y el chaval que yo llevo con el chip puesto y con una dieta primal que llega a dias completos sin pincharse o cantidades ridiculas.

La resistencia si se arregla en cierta medida, lo que no se arregla es su tendencia a volver a caer si renueva su mala alimentacion. Podriamos hablar de una menor capacidad (metaforicamentez) de resistencia a los toxicos.

En teoria un tipo I no le funciona el pancreas pero mes a mes ves como bajan las dosis de insulina, llegando al punto de poder tomar fruta sin pincharse. 

Hay un tema que me tiene mosca con las graficas de glucemia. Te lo comento a ver que te parece:

- Con la fruta suele tomar una o dos dosis de hidratos que produce una subida suave y bajada suave durante dos horas. Pico 120 y vuelta a 100. Vale esto lo achaco a reservas pancreaticas y un funcionamiento parcial del pancreas.

- Las curvas cuando hace deporte son sorprendentes. De nuevo subida y bajada durante un par de horas PERO PICOS DE HASTA 160 y vuelta a 90-100.
De acuerdo, el deporte intenso activa las reservas de glucogeno (muscular y/o del higado). Pero de donde sale tanta insulina? Con esos picos con alimentos no vuelve a nivel 100 sin insulina.

Son cosas que me hacen pensar que cosas que no nos explica que simplemente el pancreas esta destruido.


----------



## eleconomico (18 Dic 2018)

Sin duda el azúcar es necesaria para el cerebro pues le sirve como combustible energético pero en exceso produce enfermedades como diabetes, obesidad... y otras que todos conocemos.
Suprimir su consumo se notaría en una persona en la que su dieta consume gran porcentaje de azúcar, pues es muy calórica y bajaría de peso.
Lo normal? Ejercicio físico, alimentación y descansar bien, esas son las claves.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Dic 2018)

eleconomico dijo:


> *Sin duda el azúcar es necesaria para el cerebro* pues le sirve como combustible energético pero en exceso produce enfermedades como diabetes, obesidad... y otras que todos conocemos.
> Suprimir su consumo se notaría en una persona en la que su dieta consume gran porcentaje de azúcar, pues es muy calórica y bajaría de peso.
> Lo normal? Ejercicio físico, alimentación y descansar bien, esas son las claves.



Lea el hilo entero, empiece por el primero, y vaya al hilo de evidencias. El azúcar no es absolutamente necesaria para absolutamente nada. De hecho nuestro cerebro se desarrolló sin que existiera el azúcar tal y como lo conocemos en el s. XX.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Dic 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sobre la resistencia a la insulina no puedo estar de acuerdo cuando he visto la evolucion de un tipo I desde el minuto cero.
> Mas averiado no puede estar ese pancreas. Parten de una cetoacidosis que les provoca una resistencia maxima. Les enfuchan insulina por un tubo y no consiguen niveles de azucar aceptables hasta un mes.



Es que un tipo I y un tipo II son dos cosas totalmente diferentes.

El diabético tipo I NO ES RESISTENTE A LA INSULINA, sino todo lo contrario: como el páncreas no genera (casi) insulina, es extremadamente sensible a la misma.

Otra cosa es que con la concentración de cuerpos cetónicos por las nubes, el cuerpo pasa de usar glucosa, y que no logren normalizar los niveles de glucemia hasta pasado un mes, pero no porque les estén metiendo insulina como si no hubiera mañana, sino por TODO LO CONTRARIO: tienen que aquilatar la funcionalidad pancreática y la sensibilidad a la insulina por pequeñas aproximaciones sucesivas, porque si al doctor se le va la mano con la insulina el paciente corre el riesgo de caer en shock hipoglucémico.



> Luego he visto el resultado de los pobres que siguen con la dieta oficial que siguen pinchandose animaladas, y el chaval que yo llevo con el chip puesto y con una dieta primal que llega a dias completos sin pincharse o cantidades ridiculas.



Lógico: su sensibilidad a la insulina es excelente, precisamente porque el diabético tipo I sin tratar lo que tiene son niveles anormalmente BAJOS de insulina en sangre.

Eso no quita para que si te pasas la vida comiendo carbohidratos rápidos, tengas que estar de continuo con la inyección en la mano, to'l día en el sube y baja: 

como carbos-me sube la glucosa-me pincho insulina-me baja la glucosa-me entra hambre-como carbos-etc



> La resistencia si se arregla en cierta medida, lo que no se arregla es su tendencia a volver a caer si renueva su mala alimentacion. Podriamos hablar de una menor capacidad (metaforicamentez) de resistencia a los toxicos.
> 
> En teoria un tipo I no le funciona el pancreas pero mes a mes ves como bajan las dosis de insulina, llegando al punto de poder tomar fruta sin pincharse.



Yo diría que o no se arregla, o se arregla poco.
Lo que sucede es que a medida que pasan los meses y los niveles de glucosa se normalizan y estabilizan, especialmente si se sigue una dieta sin refinados, la glucemia de partida es lo suficientemente baja (dentro de los márgenes saludables) como para que no necesites pincharte por comerte una fruta con toda su fibra.



> Hay un tema que me tiene mosca con las graficas de glucemia. Te lo comento a ver que te parece:
> 
> - Con la fruta suele tomar una o dos dosis de hidratos que produce una subida suave y bajada suave durante dos horas. Pico 120 y vuelta a 100. Vale esto lo achaco a reservas pancreaticas y un funcionamiento parcial del pancreas.
> 
> ...



Si está haciendo deporte, la glucemia desciende porque la glucosa SE CONSUME, no es necesario retirarla de la circulación vía insulina.

Considere que el flujo de glucosa hacia los tejidos depende del gradiente de concentraciones entre el tejido y la sangre, y que la insulina es (como quien dice) como los empujadores del metro de Tokio: asegura que la glucosa siga entrando a los tejidos aunque estos estén saturados.

Cuando estamos en reposo, el flujo de glucosa del hígado hacia la sangre está (razonablemente) compensado con el flujo de glucosa de la sangre hacia los tejidos. Si en ese estado comemos una fruta o un alimento rico en carbohidratos, aparece un nuevo flujo de glucosa desde el sistema digestivo hacia la sangre que en una persona normal requeriría secreción de insulina, que tiene un doble efecto:

1.- ralentiza la glucogenolisis en el hígado, reduciendo el flujo hígado-sangre
2.- acelera la absorción de glucosa de los tejidos, aumentando el flujo sangre-tejidos

En un diabético tipo I la regulación de la glucemia es imperfecta porque su capacidad de producir insulina es muy baja. Así que si en reposo se come una fruta, la contrarregulación para mantener la glucemia en la franja normal es muy lenta. Que en lugar de producirse un pico más o menos brusco rápidamente regulado se produzca una hiperglucemia sostenida durante dos horas es lo esperable.

En cambio, cuando estamos haciendo deporte, el consumo de glucosa por los tejidos es errático e inestable: la intensidad varía, la localización de los tejidos haciendo el gasto extra varía, etc.

Una persona sana haciendo deporte regula su glucemia mediante las fuerzas opuestas de insulina y glucagón (y si se pasa demasiado tiempo dándole, el sistema de emergencia del cortisol): los tejidos "vacíos" chupan glucosa más rápido (porque en ausencia de insulina la velocidad depende del gradiente), la glucemia baja, el glucagón acelera la glucogenolisis, la glucemia sube, y si se pasa de frenada, la insulina vuelve a empujar la glucemia a su sitio.

Un diabético tipo I haciendo deporte no puede regular su glucemia a la baja, sólo al alza, así que cualquier bajada de ritmo se traducirá en hiperglucemia, porque el flujo de glucosa hígado-sangre sigue alto mientras el flujo sangre-tejidos disminuye, y no hay producción de insulina que restituya el equilibrio.

Es más (y ahí está, probablemente, el motivo del pico de glucemia brutal y prolongado que describes), es que la insulina a nivel pancreático inhibe la producción de glucagón (haciendo un símil automovilístico, la insulina no sólo es un freno, sino que además suprime el acelerador), y en ausencia o severa escasez de producción de insulina el páncreas no parará de producir glucagón hasta mucho después de lo que lo habría hecho en una persona sana.

Es decir, no es sólo que no haya insulina para bajar la glucemia, es que no hay insulina para detener la producción del glucagón responsable de que la glucemia siga subiendo.

La paulatina bajada de la glucemia posterior se debería a que el glucagón deja de actuar, y el flujo de glucosa hígado-sangre disminuye, y los tejidos van absorbiendo la glucosa sobrante (pero despacio) debido al gradiente (=desequilibrio de concentraciones) sangre-tejidos


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Dic 2018)

Ya leere tu post con mas tranquilidad en casa pero te apunto un par de ideas:

- Tras la cetoacidosis el diabetico tipo I tambien es tipo II durante un tiempo debido al trauma inicial. Al menos asi nos lo explicaron y las dosis iniciales tan altas que no conseguian bajar la glucemia indicaban que esa resistencia existia. Poco a poco esas dosis conseguian su finalidad pasado un tiempo.

- Segunda idea. Si hay alguna forma de conseguir que el cuerpo consuma glucosa sin la intervencion de la insulina le ruego que lo comente. La idea que tengo es que la insulina tiene la doble funcion de convertir la glucosa en energia aprovechable y almacenar como grasa la sobrante.

Ya me lo he leido con tranquilidad y te comento algunos parrafos:

'Otra cosa es que con la concentración de cuerpos cetónicos por las nubes, el cuerpo pasa de usar glucosa, y que no logren normalizar los niveles de glucemia hasta pasado un mes'

No, te lo aseguro porque lo he vivido, las dosis que toma ahora (normalizado) multiplicada por 10 no conseguian bajar la glucemia. Poco tienen que ver aqui los cuerpos cetonicos que se normalizaron a los dos o tres dias.

'Lógico: su sensibilidad a la insulina es excelente, precisamente porque el diabético tipo I sin tratar lo que tiene son niveles anormalmente BAJOS de insulina en sangre'

Eso te lo compro porque lleva tres glicosiladas excelentes, que muchos no diabeticos comprarian. Todas por debajo de 6 incluso alguna por debajo de 5,5.

Los niveles anormalmente bajos solo si no haces caso a los medicos que te pautan alimentacion e insulina a chorro.

'Un diabético tipo I haciendo deporte no puede regular su glucemia a la baja, sólo al alza, así que cualquier bajada de ritmo se traducirá en hiperglucemia'

Toda la explicacion que das seria normal en un diabetico que se pinchase antes de hacer deporte, pero no se si te ha quedado claro que sube pero baja SIN PINCHARSE.

Contraregula sin un gramo de insulina. Aclaro que si lleva la basal que suele pincharse la noche anterior, pero eso no explica la curva de recuperacion tan rapida y contundente, se queda por debajo de 90 muchas veces.

Curiosamente con buen rendimiento deportivo. Lo ponen a correr en el instituto y aguanta siempre entre los primeros. Supongo que ayuda que esta ketoadaptado y delgado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Dic 2018)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya leere tu post con mas tranquilidad en casa pero te apunto un par de ideas:
> 
> - Tras la cetoacidosis el diabetico tipo I tambien es tipo II durante un tiempo debido al trauma inicial. Al menos asi nos lo explicaron y las dosis iniciales tan altas que no conseguian bajar la glucemia indicaban que esa resistencia existia. Poco a poco esas dosis conseguian su finalidad pasado un tiempo.



Eso sería debido a que, a causa de las altas concentraciones sostenidas de glucosa en sangre, los tejidos estarían sobresaturados de glucosa.
Cuanta mayor es la concentración de glucosa en el interior de la célula, más difícil es meter más.



> - Segunda idea. Si hay alguna forma de conseguir que el cuerpo consuma glucosa sin la intervencion de la insulina le ruego que lo comente. La idea que tengo es que la insulina tiene la doble funcion de convertir la glucosa en energia aprovechable y almacenar como grasa la sobrante.



Le paso un par de enlaces:

Biología molecular de los transportadores de glucosa: clasificación, estructura y distribución 

Membrana y transporte

Básicamente, existen múltiples transportadores de glucosa, y no todos ellos precisan de insulina para su funcionamiento.

Adicionalmente, la velocidad de transporte de glucosa a través de la membrana depende de las concentraciones en el interior y en el exterior de la célula.

Una cosa más: el transportador de glucosa estimulado por la insulina (GLUT4) también lo estimula el ejercicio físico aún en ausencia de insulina, lo que explicaría la segunda parte del misterio del pico de glucosa que desaparece sin insulina



> Ya me lo he leido con tranquilidad y te comento algunos parrafos:
> 
> 'Otra cosa es que con la concentración de cuerpos cetónicos por las nubes, el cuerpo pasa de usar glucosa, y que no logren normalizar los niveles de glucemia hasta pasado un mes'
> 
> No, te lo aseguro porque lo he vivido, las dosis que toma ahora (normalizado) multiplicada por 10 no conseguian bajar la glucemia. Poco tienen que ver aqui los cuerpos cetonicos que se normalizaron a los dos o tres dias.



Lo que comentaba más arriba: al haber tenido altas concentraciones de glucosa en sangre, los tejidos estaban sobresaturados de glucosa (estaban en equilibrio con una sangre con alta glucemia).

Cuando se suministra insulina, ésta actúa de cuatro formas:

1.- inhibe la secreción de glucagón a nivel pancreático, ralentizando la glucogenolisis
2.- activa la de novo lipogénesis, transformando glucosa en grasa
3.- reduce (incluso revierte) el flujo de glucosa desde las reservas hepáticas, fomentando la glucogenogénesis
4.- causa que las células de los tejidos liberen los transportadores glut4 atrapados en el citosol celular, acelerando el transporte de glucosa hacia los tejidos

El problema es que, como el diabético tipo 1 lleva desde tiempos de los romanos con la glucemia elevada, los mecanismos 3 y 4 funcionan mal: tanto el hígado como los tejidos estaban en equilibrio con una sangre constantemente hiperglucémica, así que cualquier bajada de la glucemia causa un desequilibrio que hace que ambos tiendan a liberar la glucosa acumulada hacia la sangre: la glucemia no baja pese al chute de insulina, simplemente porque *a hígado y tejidos no les cabe más glucosa* 



> 'Lógico: su sensibilidad a la insulina es excelente, precisamente porque el diabético tipo I sin tratar lo que tiene son niveles anormalmente BAJOS de insulina en sangre'
> 
> Eso te lo compro porque lleva tres glicosiladas excelentes, que muchos no diabeticos comprarian. Todas por debajo de 6 incluso alguna por debajo de 5,5.
> 
> ...



Por lo que le decía: no todos los transportadores de glucosa requieren la presencia de insulina para funcionar, e incluso los que sí, se activan igualmente ante el ejercicio físico


----------



## Cazarr (19 Dic 2018)

¿Es normal notar una especie de hinchazón en el estómago acompañado de un leve dolor que recuerda al flato cuando estoy muchas horas ayunando?

Llevo un par de meses con muy mala alimentación, menos esta última semana, y ayer decidí hacer ayuno. Fui a trabajar y tal y sólo comí cuando llegué a casa a las 22h. Pero estuve todo el día con esas molestias.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Dic 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *¿Es normal notar una especie de hinchazón en el estómago acompañado de un leve dolor que recuerda al flato cuando estoy muchas horas ayunando?
> 
> Llevo un par de meses con muy mala alimentación, menos esta última semana, y ayer decidí hacer ayuno. Fui a trabajar y tal y sólo comí cuando llegué a casa a las 22h. Pero estuve todo el día con esas molestias.*



Por lo que tengo entendico es un síntoma de desintoxicación de los órganos y zonas que lo necesitan que se vuelven más sensibles. A mí no me ha sucedido pero hay gente a la que si y con el tiempo parece ser que va desapareciendo esa sensación.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Dic 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Es normal notar una especie de hinchazón en el estómago acompañado de un leve dolor que recuerda al flato cuando estoy muchas horas ayunando?
> 
> Llevo un par de meses con muy mala alimentación, menos esta última semana, y ayer decidí hacer ayuno. Fui a trabajar y tal y sólo comí cuando llegué a casa a las 22h. Pero estuve todo el día con esas molestias.



Tu mismo te estas contestando. No se puede pasar de comer mierda a los ayunos.


----------



## montella (21 Dic 2018)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, no, proteínas.
> 
> Lo de las grasas ya se presupone, por eso ni lo menciono, pero cuando se vacían las reservas hepáticas de glucógeno, el suministro de glucosa procede de la gluconeogénesis, un proceso por el cual se transforman proteínas (y la glicerina de los triglicéridos, pero esa da como mucho para un 10% de la glucosa necesaria) en glucosa.
> 
> ...




¿Y como debe ser la comida previa a un ayuno de 72 horas?¿Hay q aumentar mucho la ingesta calorica respecto al protocolo una comida al dia o conviene mantener la ingesta?


----------



## Max Aub (21 Dic 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Y como debe ser la comida previa a un ayuno de 72 horas?¿Hay q aumentar mucho la ingesta calorica respecto al protocolo una comida al dia o conviene mantener la ingesta?



Lo mas importante es la comida post ayuno, debe ser copiosa y abundante, con mucha fecula y carbohidratos de liberacion sostenida, como pasta, arroz y pan integral para mejorar la respiesta insulinica y favorecer la secrecion de hormona del crecimiento. Yo me como casi dos barras de pan tras los ayunos de varios dias.


----------



## Javfra (22 Dic 2018)

Perder peso de una manera efectiva y para muchos años, debe ser una tarea multidisciplinar y no todas esas dietas milagro que venden y donde te sacan el dinero. Para mi hay muchas cosas que podemos hacer para bajar el peso, y cuantas más practiques, más peso perderás de una forma sana y duradera. Entre estas, voy a mencionar las siguientes:
1. Comer sano y abandonar toda comida procesada. Para comer sano, uno puede seguir la dieta mediterránea, rica en verduras, frutas y aceite de oliva
2. Evitar el estrés: El estrés te hace comer más y más rápido.
3. Hacer ejercicio, ir a los sitios si se puede siempre andando: subir escaleras, levantarse, estar activo cuanto más mejor.
4. Evitar comer demasiado y controlarse

Para mi son los tres puntos de enfoque en mantener la figura.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2018 at 14:26 ----------

Controla el peso es algo difícil, y es una tarea multidisciplinar. Entre los puntos que tenemos que controlar desde mi punto de vista, los mencionaré a continuación. Lo que si tengo claro es de abandonar esas dietas milagro que prometen y que puedes bajar de peso, pero que tienen un efecto rebote.

Mis puntos fundamentales de bajar peso:
1. Seguir una dieta equilibrada, como la mediterránea, rica en aceite de oliva, frutas y verduras, y evitando los alimentos procesados.
2. Hacer ejercicio. Ir al trabajo si se puede andando, subir las escaleras, estar activo lo más posible.
3. Evitar el estrés, este nos este nos está matando.
4.. Intentar comer siempre menos.

Un saludo y Feliz Navidad


----------



## Timekiller (22 Dic 2018)

montella dijo:


> ¿Y como debe ser la comida previa a un ayuno de 72 horas?¿Hay q aumentar mucho la ingesta calorica respecto al protocolo una comida al dia o conviene mantener la ingesta?



La ingesta previa debe ser normal, como cualquier otra comida que hagas habitualmente.
Otra opción es, los días previos, evitar los hidratos de carbono y aumentar las grasas para que cuando empieces el ayuno ya estés en cetosis o casi. La transición al ayuno será más natural y fácil.

Más importante es la primera o primeras comidas después del ayuno. Cuanto más largo es el ayuno más gradual debe ser la alimentación posterior al ayuno.
Así que después del ayuno de 72 horas la primera comida deber ser ligera, la siguente más abundante y la tercera ya es normal. En la primera comida después del ayuno yo evitaría azúcares y harinas. Yo suelo comer frutos secos y fruta del bosque.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Dic 2018)

Javfra dijo:


> Perder peso de una manera efectiva y para muchos años, debe ser una tarea multidisciplinar y no todas esas dietas milagro que venden y donde te sacan el dinero. Para mi hay muchas cosas que podemos hacer para bajar el peso, y cuantas más practiques, más peso perderás de una forma sana y duradera. Entre estas, voy a mencionar las siguientes:
> 1. Comer sano y abandonar toda comida procesada. Para comer sano, uno puede seguir la dieta mediterránea, rica en verduras, frutas y aceite de oliva
> 2. Evitar el estrés: El estrés te hace comer más y más rápido.
> 3. Hacer ejercicio, ir a los sitios si se puede siempre andando: subir escaleras, levantarse, estar activo cuanto más mejor.
> ...



Todo correcto, un poco de perogrullo despues de tantas paginas de hilo, pero...

Lo de intentar comer menos totalmente innecesario. Se come lo que apetece ni mas ni menos.

Comer de mas no existe al eliminar procesados.


----------



## EstallidoYA (23 Dic 2018)

Después de leerme 2 libros este pasado verano ("Cerebro de pan" y "El código de la obesidad" y leer muchas hojas de este hilo, el pasado 2 de agosto comencé a cuidarme y a comer de forma distinta a lo que había hecho el resto de mi vida. Mi peso inicial 102,5 kg, 49 años 1,84 de altura, deportista desde los 9 años, practicando asiduamente tenis y desde hace 2 años también padel). Siempre he sido grande y gordo, un gordo que movía su peso, eso si, pero a fin de cuentas... gordo.

En este tiempo he comido muchos huevos, bastante verdura, mucha carne con grasa, mucha (quizás demasiada) mantequilla, algo de fruta (aguacates y plátanos principalmente), algo de pescado, algo de langostinos, toneladas de frutos secos (alrededor de 30/35 nueces diarias, almendras crudas y avellanas crudas), muchísimo queso semi-curado, jamón serrano, cacao en polvo 100%, café (algo de leche omega 3 con el café por las mañanas), como endulzante miel (de colmena de verdad), he bebido agua y gazpacho hecho por mi, y los domingos, de vez en cuando, un vaso de vino y eso si, una rebanada diaria de pan de molde integral con cero azucares añadidos (del Mercadona) en el desayuno. Por lo tanto y como veis, he intentado reducir mi ingesta de harinas y azucares a la mínima expresión. Y desde el 15 de noviembre, soy menos estricto y un día a la semana me doy un homenaje.

Eso si, en este tiempo he hecho menos deporte, he reducido mi deporte a 2 horas de tenis a la semana y hora y media de padel (en total unas 3,5 horas semanales como mucho).

Resultados: Hoy 23 de Diciembre he dado en la bascula 87,0 kg (-15,5kg desde el 2 de Agosto). Apenas he pasado hambre, no he tenido ansiedad ni ordenes negativas del cerebro para que vuelva a consumir azucares (salvo los 5 primeros días), una maravilla, teniendo en cuenta que yo era un yonki de la bollería, chocolate, helados, y mierdas varias etc, etc. A día de hoy me veo estupendo, aunque sigo teniendo grasa en la barriga, pero todo el mundo me ve más delgado (los pantalones que usaba que usaba antes del verano se me caen), y en la pista de tenis me siento volar (aguanto 2 horas corriendo sin parar en la pista, cosa que no conseguía antes). Estoy muy contento y me siento más positivo. Me gustaría llegar a pesar 85kg, eso si, desde que baje a 90kg me cuesta más tiempo perder peso y lo pierdo en menores cantidades.

Para terminar decir que solo veo 2 cosas negativas, pero que visto lo visto doy por buenas, aunque me gustaría modificarlas tras haberme hecho unos análisis hace 1 mes:

1.- El ácido úrico me ha subido de 6,5 a principios de año a 8,3 en este último análisis (creo que puede ser porque durante 3 meses he bebido gazpacho a diario, gazpacho hecho por mi con cosas sanas, y metiéndole muchos kilos de tomate, creo que el tomate que he bebido a diario es le culpable de ese ácido úrico, aunque no lo se al 100%).

2.- Lo que más me preocupa, me ha subido el colesterol de 200 a principios de año a 242 en este último análisis) con 47 de HDL (que es bajo) y con 175 de LDL (que es alto). A raíz de esta subida del colesterol he moderado mucho mi ingesta de mantequilla, pasando de desayunarla todos los días, a reducir su consumo a 1 ó 2 días como mucho a la semana. En Enero me volveré a hacer unos análisis.

Y esta es mi historia, por si a alguien le puede ayudar o servir.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Añado que tomo un suplemento de Omega 3 todos los días en el desayuno y la comida, que los trigliceridos de mi ultimo análisis son 101 y la glucosa 68.)


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Dic 2018)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Después de leerme 2 libros este pasado verano ("Cerebro de pan" y "El código de la obesidad" y leer muchas hojas de este hilo, el pasado 2 de agosto comencé a cuidarme y a comer de forma distinta a lo que había hecho el resto de mi vida. Mi peso inicial 102,5 kg, 49 años 1,84 de altura, deportista desde los 9 años, practicando asiduamente tenis y desde hace 2 años también padel). Siempre he sido grande y gordo, un gordo que movía su peso, eso si, pero a fin de cuentas... gordo.
> 
> En este tiempo he comido muchos huevos, bastante verdura, mucha carne con grasa, mucha (quizás demasiada) mantequilla, algo de fruta (aguacates y plátanos principalmente), algo de pescado, algo de langostinos, toneladas de frutos secos (alrededor de 30/35 nueces diarias, almendras crudas y avellanas crudas), muchísimo queso semi-curado, jamón serrano, cacao en polvo 100%, café (algo de leche omega 3 con el café por las mañanas), como endulzante miel (de colmena de verdad), he bebido agua y gazpacho hecho por mi, y los domingos, de vez en cuando, un vaso de vino y eso si, una rebanada diaria de pan de molde integral con cero azucares añadidos (del Mercadona) en el desayuno. Por lo tanto y como veis, he intentado reducir mi ingesta de harinas y azucares a la mínima expresión. Y desde el 15 de noviembre, soy menos estricto y un día a la semana me doy un homenaje.
> 
> ...



Pues genial y bienvenido al club.

Curioso que hayas partido de mi mismo peso y casi la misma altura y hayas llegado tambien al mismo peso en el mismo tiempo.

Te comento tambien que yo me hice la analitica al año y me salio todo perfecto. Yo venia de analiticas con acido urico, trigliceridos y transaminasas altas y fue todo al sitio.

Desde mi punto de vista tendrias que pulir algunas cosas. Te digo cuales y el porque:

- Mantequilla. No deja de ser un lacteo y tiene restos de todos los componentes de la leche. Segun geneticas puede ser inflamatoria. No te sube el colesterol por su grasa sino por la posible inflamacion. Ademas como cualquier procesado hay que saber (imposible) que coño le hacen.

Mete mucha mas grasa de origen vegetal. Tienes la grasa de coco virgen en el mencabrona, pide manteca de cacao por amazon, aove toma mas, aguacates, etc.

- La mierdotostada diaria eliminala por Dios. Es un peligro de que vuelvas a los malos habitos. Ese pico de azucar mañanero no te hace ningun bien. No te dejes engañar con lo de cero azucares que esa harina sube azucar en sangre igualmente.

- El gazpacho casero en principio no esta mal, pero tampoco conviene tomarselo a litros. El tomate es una fruta con poca fructosa pero si como dices lo tomas a litros puede ser excesivo.

Todo sea dicho que lo importante es los kilos perdidos, el resto que comentas es bastante secundario y te has hecho la analitica demasiado pronto.

Pd. No habia visto lo del chorrito de leche omega 3...caca.


----------



## fmc (23 Dic 2018)

Yo apostaría un sugus a que, con la glucosa en 68, el colesterol ha subido porque de algo tiene que alimentarse el cuerpo... está movilizando grasas, lo cual no es malo. Prueba a repetirlo una vez estabilizado el peso un par de meses.

PD: Quizás te pase con el gazpacho como al que se toma el zumito de naranja... piensa que toma algo muy sano, pero beber fruta no es lo mismo que comerla.


----------



## montella (23 Dic 2018)

Los q tomais infusiones para sobrellevar el ayuno intermitente 
¿Cuales son vuestras preferidas y las mas ricas?


----------



## Timekiller (23 Dic 2018)

montella dijo:


> Los q tomais infusiones para sobrellevar el ayuno intermitente
> ¿Cuales son vuestras preferidas y las mas ricas?



Mis infusiones favoritas son:

- manzanilla con anís: sienta bien tanto en ayunas como después de comer
- hibisco con escaramujo: es de color rojo y con un sabor muy particular que puede gustar o no
- regaliz con menta: muy bueno

Durante el ayuno se suele recomendar té verde. Yo lo he probado pero no me gusta mucho. Como alternativa está el suplemento de té verde.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Dic 2018)

Timekiller dijo:


> Durante el ayuno se suele recomendar té verde. Yo lo he probado pero no me gusta mucho. Como alternativa está el suplemento de té verde.



Hace tiempo un forero me comentó que el té en ayunas era malo, creo que por los taninos.

En mi caso tengo comprobado que con el estómago vacío me provoca ganas de vomitar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ene 2019)

¡Feliz año a todos!



montella dijo:


> Los q tomais infusiones para sobrellevar el ayuno intermitente
> ¿Cuales son vuestras preferidas y las mas ricas?



Té negro además me hace llevar mejor el hambre.



Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hace tiempo un forero me comentó que el té en ayunas era malo, creo que por los taninos.
> 
> En mi caso tengo comprobado que con el estómago vacío me provoca ganas de vomitar.



Depende de la persona, a algunos no nos sienta mal. De todos modos eso es más común en el té verde que en el rojo o negro.


----------



## Pardalo (5 Ene 2019)

Me doy cuenta que la mayoría de esa gente comenzó a obsersionarse con la dieta porque de toda la vida salieron defectuosos

Un tal karlos smith que lleva años sin probar pasta o arroz, otro que hay días que solo come frutas

*Vas leyendo y lees que eran obesos de mierda, gentuza con colon irritable, mucha acidez, etc*

*Y a raíz de esos problemas se obsesionan con unas dietas de mierda y ayunos de 24 horas y se creen más listos, basándose en que antes eran unos enfermos de mierda y ahora "se han curao"*

*No es que te hayas curado, es que tu estómago es una puta mierda desde siempre y no tolera nada. Comer menos o tener dietas ridículas de hormiguita sigue siendo un parche, como podría serlo el omeprazol*


De hecho, la mayoría tiene más sesgo que los veganos incluso, no seguís dieta seguís religiones

jajajjajaj


----------



## kikepm (5 Ene 2019)

En la 2, a las 23:40 el documental 

Colesterol, el gran engaño


----------



## Gurney (6 Ene 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> En la 2, a las 23:40 el documental
> 
> Colesterol, el gran engaño



He llegado para ver el último cuarto de hora.
Es la hostia escuchar a catedráticos de medicina, médicos que dirigen centros...decir cosas que he leído aquí.
Brutal en los créditos finales, cuando los intervinientes contestan a la pregunta "¿Cuál es su tasa de colesterol?" y la mayoría dice que no lo sabe o que no le interesa.

PS: A mí me pasa lo mismo con el té en ayunas, me dan náuseas pre-vómito.
Mucho mejor café con agua.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Ene 2019)

Pardalo dijo:


> Me doy cuenta que la mayoría de esa gente comenzó a obsersionarse con la dieta porque de toda la vida salieron defectuosos
> 
> Un tal karlos smith que lleva años sin probar pasta o arroz, otro que hay días que solo come frutas
> 
> ...



Coño, se nos ha colado un troll de navidad

Un poco mal informado pero bueno. Hoy me he comido tres platos de arroz abanda con tope de alioli. Y he arrebañao el cava que quedaba de la cena de Reyes.

Pd. El roscon de Reyes lo hice ayer con harina de almendras, espectacular.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Coño, se nos ha colado un troll de navidad
> 
> Un poco mal informado pero bueno. Hoy me he comido tres platos de arroz abanda con tope de alioli. Y he arrebañao el cava que quedaba de la cena de Reyes.
> 
> Pd. El roscon de Reyes lo hice ayer con harina de almendras, espectacular.*



Este es el Quali, un troll de la guardería. No le alimentes en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ultra Chad (7 Ene 2019)




----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ene 2019)

Tenemos una nueva nutricionista partiendo la pana en prensa.

Parte de alguna idea buena mezclada con basura de los nutricionistas de toda la vida.

Otra que empieza bien, mirando que hay alimentos que suben en exceso la glucosa en sangre, y acaba proponiendo soluciones que no se por donde cogerlas. 

Lo de mezclar los hidratos y las proteinas para mantener la glucemia constante en sangre y comer cada cuatro horas... en fin.

Cada parrafo que leo entiendo menos lo que pretende esta señora.

Otra que se olvida de la grasa o no le da importancia.

Así adelgazan (y engordan) las actrices y los actores | Mujerhoy.com

Aparte de la chorrada de articulo se esta hinchando de vender libros.


----------



## Pardalo (8 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tenemos una nueva nutricionista partiendo la pana en prensa.
> 
> Parte de alguna idea buena mezclada con basura de los nutricionistas de toda la vida.
> 
> ...



La gente normal no sale defectuosa como tú, tienes que asumirlo y comprenderlo.

La gente normal puede mezclar hidratos y proteína y no le pasa nada ni con 50 años.

Lo único que hacéis los gorditos de aquí es proyectar y más proyectar en base a su experiencia de gente defectuosa. Gorditos, acidez desde temprana edad, hipotiroidismo, genéticas de mierda ,etc


----------



## Cazarr (8 Ene 2019)

Conozco a una anciana de 80 años que cada día se come un minibocadillo con embutido para desayunar y siempre merienda un café con leche con un donut, ensaimada o bikini. Repito: cada día.

Ayer le dieron los resultados de una analítica y el médico le dijo "se nota que te cuidas". Resultado: colesterol y azúcar dentro de rangos normales. :: No entiendo nada.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ene 2019)

o sea, hidratos y grasas malas a saco, cinco comidas al dia, de ayunos ni hablamos, y seguro que fuma.

quiero esos genes


----------



## Cazarr (9 Ene 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, hidratos y grasas malas a saco, cinco comidas al dia, de ayunos ni hablamos, y seguro que fuma.
> 
> quiero esos genes



Tres comidas al día, como mucho cuatro. Cena pronto y poco (fruta + yogur, rara vez algo más según dice). No fuma.


----------



## bambum (9 Ene 2019)

Os traigo carnaza.

Descubierto un mecanismo por el que la obesidad provoca resistencia a la insulina - Faro de Vigo



> Los avances de ambos grupos, recalca, "son importantes para poder encontrar algún fármaco que se pueda dirigir directamente contra ese mecanismo molecular, porque cuanto más seamos capaces de descubrir qué mecanismos moleculares están implicados, más fácil será encontrar el fármaco o la terapia adecuada para dirigirla más directamente", añade.



De evitar picos insulínicos mejor ni hablamos. Verdad? ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ene 2019)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Conozco a una anciana de 80 años que cada día se come un minibocadillo con embutido para desayunar y siempre merienda un café con leche con un donut, ensaimada o bikini. Repito: cada día.
> 
> Ayer le dieron los resultados de una analítica y el médico le dijo "se nota que te cuidas". Resultado: colesterol y azúcar dentro de rangos normales. :: No entiendo nada.



¿Qué hay que entender? Cena pronto y poco, así que ayuna todos los días al menos 12 horas, y por cómo describes tres de sus cuatro comidas, tampoco come en exceso.

¿Por qué no debería estar sana? El metabolismo SANO es capaz de bregar con eso y mucho más, y siempre que los periodos de ayuno y alimento estén razonablemente compensados no tiene por qué pasar nada.

Los problemas empiezan cuando te pasas el día pastando cada dos o tres horas, cuando lo haces te metes carbohidratos rápidos en vena, y apenas dejas 8 (¡o incluso 6!) horas entre la última y la primera comida.

Otra cosa es que lo que vale para alguien con el metabolismo SANO no valga para alguien con el metabolismo ROTO.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2019 at 11:16 ----------




bambum dijo:


> Os traigo carnaza.
> 
> Descubierto un mecanismo por el que la obesidad provoca resistencia a la insulina - Faro de Vigo
> 
> ...



Buscando la siguiente "pastilla mágica" que rompa por otro lado lo mismo o más de lo que arregla por éste...

Todo sea por seguir vendiendo.

Lo que obviamente nadie va a publicitar es que el remedio contra la obesidad es GRATIS, porque eso no es negocio para nadie


----------



## Johnny Drama (10 Ene 2019)

Por cierto, que opináis de las galletas estás sin azúcares?

61% de hidratos, de los que azúcares <0,5%


----------



## kikepm (10 Ene 2019)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, que opináis de las galletas estás sin azúcares?
> 
> 61% de hidratos, de los que azúcares <0,5%



61% de azúcares, o cosas que se convierten en azúcar (glucosa) en sangre.

Hay mejores alimentos...


----------



## 2B-san (10 Ene 2019)

Es cierto que si hierves el arroz y lo recalientas pasadas 24 horas no engorda?

Me interesa saberlo para saber si puedo consumirlo y así "ahorrar" un poco en las comidas 

El resto de hidratos los he restringido totalmente, menos verduras obviamente y un zumo de naranja que me hago cada mañana, tengo varios naranjos... y bueno ::


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2019)

Joachim dijo:


> Es cierto que si hierves el arroz y lo recalientas pasadas 24 horas no engorda?
> 
> Me interesa saberlo para saber si puedo consumirlo y así "ahorrar" un poco en las comidas
> 
> El resto de hidratos los he restringido totalmente, menos verduras obviamente y un zumo de naranja que me hago cada mañana, tengo varios naranjos... y bueno ::



Yo puedo hablarte de la patata pero se supone que es lo mismo.

Ensalada de patata hecha el dia anterior y al frigo. Se la doy a un diabetico con chip y varias horas despues viendo la grafica no se aprecia un incremento de glucemia en sangre.

Para los que llevamos tiempo en el hilo sabemos que eso implica que no engorda.

Pd. No le tengo especial mania a los zumos si no le quitas la pulpa, pero si le sobran kilos mejor comase la naranja entera.


----------



## Cazarr (10 Ene 2019)

Entonces si quieres engordar has de hacerlo al revés: cocinar y comer al momento, ¿no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ene 2019)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entonces si quieres engordar has de hacerlo al revés: cocinar y comer al momento, ¿no?



Patatas y arroz recien cocinados son almidon que entra como glucosa en sangre rapidisimo. Esa glucosa se convierte en grasa visceral.


Blanco y en.....


----------



## PBA (10 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo puedo hablarte de la patata pero se supone que es lo mismo.
> 
> Ensalada de patata hecha el dia anterior y al frigo. Se la doy a un diabetico con chip y varias horas despues viendo la grafica no se aprecia un incremento de glucemia en sangre.
> 
> ...



Entonces la tortilla de patatas que se compra ya hecha es parecido no?


----------



## walda (10 Ene 2019)

How to Burn the Most Fat - YouTube


----------



## Pardalo (11 Ene 2019)

Arroz basmati refinado con pollo chilindrón, falta en la foto el pan que no se ve, refinado y crujiente :XX:

"uyy ha mezclado hidratos rapidos con carne, va a morir" :XX:

Gordacos defectuosos vuestro estómago o flora del estomago es defectuosa :XX: Yo me pegaba un tiro

Además la serotonina se tiene que crear comiendo hidratos de carbono, aqúi hay mucho gordaco defectuoso que hace dieta ceto, yo la llamaría dieta CEPO, de ceporro :XX:

Lo mejor que creéis que vuestra dieta es una cura cuando es un parche. Creéis que las enfermedades se curan con vuestra dieta ridícula pero seguiréis enfermando haciendo ceto, vegamierdas y similalres panda de transtornaos jajjajaja

Y mañana pollo con bravas y pan tostado

y pasado paella valenciana


----------



## Panko21 (11 Ene 2019)

Qué tal veis arroz con leche, sin azúcar y nada más, me gusta frío con nueces y fresas. El arroz normal o el basmati.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Qué hay que entender? Cena pronto y poco, así que ayuna todos los días al menos 12 horas, y por cómo describes tres de sus cuatro comidas, tampoco come en exceso.
> 
> ¿Por qué no debería estar sana? El metabolismo SANO es capaz de bregar con eso y mucho más, y siempre que los periodos de ayuno y alimento estén razonablemente compensados no tiene por qué pasar nada.
> 
> ...



¿Quieres decir que el ayuno "compensaría" el hábito de comer mal? :

Cierto es que la buena señora come pocas veces (yo diría que 3: desayuno, comida y merienda, porque cenar cena una fruta y un yogur). Pero su desayuno es leche+galletas y su merienda lo que mencioné (café + donut, bikini o minibocadillo).

Cuando me dijo que su médico la llegó a felicitar yo lo achaqué a la genética.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Ene 2019)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> *Por cierto, que opináis de las galletas estás sin azúcares?
> 
> 61% de hidratos, de los que azúcares <0,5%*



Ni con un palo.

Y si aún así se quieren seguir tomando galletas pues mejor las típicas de siempre que estas llamadas "dietéticas" que aunque no lo parezcan son bastante peores aún que las normales tanto para la salud como para tu bolsillo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (12 Ene 2019)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Por cierto, que opináis de las galletas estás sin azúcares?
> 
> 61% de hidratos, de los que azúcares <0,5%



Bollería industrial. 
Al final la industria ha conseguido esto:
- Que la gente vea que unas galletas puedan ser más o menos sanas.
Pero que vayamos con cuidado con los huevos y los frutos secos. 
2 huevos a la semana, pero con la tontería, galletas sin gluten, sin azúcares añadidos, digestives...cada día.



En fin...


----------



## sopadeajo (12 Ene 2019)

Comer menos azúcar y harinas no, no hay que comer absolutamente nada de harinas ni de azúcar y por supuesto hay que menearse.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Ene 2019)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que el ayuno "compensaría" el hábito de comer mal? :
> 
> Cierto es que la buena señora come pocas veces (yo diría que 3: desayuno, comida y merienda, porque cenar cena una fruta y un yogur). Pero su desayuno es leche+galletas y su merienda lo que mencioné (café + donut, bikini o minibocadillo).
> 
> Cuando me dijo que su médico la llegó a felicitar yo lo achaqué a la genética.



Habría que definir "ayuno", y habría que definir "comer mal", pero dentro de unos ciertos parámetros, sí.

Es lo que tantas veces nos ha venido a contar Sunwukung sobre la supuesta paradoja asiática, y tantas veces le he tenido que explicar, que se ve que tiene problemas para formar nuevos recuerdos.

Los chinos comen (comían) principalmente arroz con cosas. Con una dieta por encima del 60-70% en carbohidratos, parecerían la refutación evidente de los postulados del hilo, 1200 millones de tíos comiendo "mal" y tan pichis.

Pero como tantas veces le he comentado al disidente, el demonio está en los detalles:

- No es lo mismo comer arroz recién cocido que arroz reposado
- No es lo mismo comerlo solo que mezclado con especias, vinagre y grasas
- No es lo mismo comerlo para estar sentado en tu casa echando culo, que comerlo para salir a arar, y sobre todo
- No es lo mismo comerlo cada veinte minutos, que dejar al menos 12 horas entre la cena y el desayuno.

Aparte el hecho de que los chinos comían poquísima azúcar, y cada vez está más claro que la fructosa en cantidades industriales que es parte inseparable de la dieta occidental moderna juega un papel crucial en la formación de resistencia a la insulina.

Ahora bien, basar la alimentación en carbohidratos sin demasiados problemas requiere de al menos una de estas dos cosas:

1.- equilibrio entre los estados de ayuno y alimentación
2.- un metabolismo sano, es decir, buena sensibilidad a la insulina.

De ahí que en cuanto los chinos han empezado a joderla con comida prefabricada y refrescos azucarados, han pasado de tener obesidad y diabetes t2 testimonial a tener el mayor crecimiento porcentual de estas dolencias del mundo.

En el caso que nos ocupa, el de la señora con su leche y galletas, su café con bocadillo (pequeño), su fruta con yogur y su comida principal que desconocemos, parece que sus costumbres alimentarias mantienen en equilibrio su metabolismo: su dieta (subóptima, pero tampoco para echarse a llorar) daña su sensibilidad a la insulina MENOS de lo que la restauran sus 12 horas de ayuno diarias.

Tenga en cuenta que el problema de la resistencia a la insulina es un círculo vicioso, porque lo que causa la resistencia son los niveles elevados de insulina en sangre de forma sostenida, y a la vez la resistencia a la insulina fuerza al cuerpo a elevar esos niveles para lograr el objetivo de regular la glucemia. Es decir, que cuanto más insulinorresistente, más insulina segrego cuando como carbos, y eso me vuelve más insulinorresistente.

Pero si mi sensibilidad a la insulina es buena, y no estoy pastando 24/7 sino que le doy al cuerpo tiempo para recuperar la (poca) sensibilidad perdida (porque necesito poca insulina para mantener la glucemia), pues desactivo el círculo vicioso y me mantengo metabólicamente sano.

Sobre el tema de la genética, pues todo influye: en función de las particularidades genéticas de cada uno, el punto de equilibrio entre composición de la dieta y periodos de ayuno y alimentación estará en un sitio o en otro.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Habría que definir "ayuno", y habría que definir "comer mal", pero dentro de unos ciertos parámetros, sí.
> 
> Es lo que tantas veces nos ha venido a contar Sunwukung sobre la supuesta paradoja asiática, y tantas veces le he tenido que explicar, que se ve que tiene problemas para formar nuevos recuerdos.
> 
> ...



sigues dejando de lado los datos que no te interesan, los chinos, japoneses, grecorromanos, y muchos otros comían dietas altas en carbohidratos independientemente de la actividad física, sólo cambiaba el número de calorías, ninguno estaba enfermo ni gordo.

Tampoco comen o comían arroz, patatas, cereales hervidos o legumbres fríos de manera sistemática, supongo que conoces eso de comer un plato caliente.

Con un 10% de calorías procedentes de las grasas, poca grasa ponían en sus platos y muchas veces si ponían algo, era verduras. 

Y aún así estaban sanos y delgados toda su vida.

El estudio china se realizó en los años 1980 y entonces el consumo de azúcares y bebidas azucaradas era mínimo en todas partes, y aún así los urbanitas con dietas más parecida a la occidental de las últimas décadas enfermaban de las mismas cosas que los occidentales, mientras que los habitantes del campo con una dieta más tradicional (escasos o escasísimos productos de origen animal y 80% de carbohidratos) estaban sanos.

Así que claro y en botella, no es que comer toneladas de azúcar sea sano, pero no es un factor determinante el hecho de comer cierta cantidad de carbohidratos en esa forma tan refinada. EL doctor Kemper curó a cientos de pacientes de todo tipo de enfermedades con una dieta con un 10% de grasas, 80% de carbohidratos y permitiendo cierta cantidad de azúcar blanca.

Así que tus supuestos detalles no tienen fundamento alguno, ni comento lo de los veinte minutos o lo del equilibrio entre ayuno y consumo, porque eso aplica para cualquier tipo de dieta, estar todo el día comiendo no es saludable comas lo que comas.

Retuerces la evidencia y reniegas de muchísima otra sólo para no reconocer que, al igual que el azúcar, el consumo excesivo de carne, huevos o lácteos y grasas es perjudicial para la mayoría de los seres humanos del planeta.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2019 at 00:20 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> 61% de azúcares, o cosas que se convierten en azúcar (glucosa) en sangre.
> 
> Hay mejores alimentos...



enésimo mensaje anticarbohidratos, así, en general, y luego paleo no es una dieta baja en carbohidratos, qué va.

Pensando así luego la fruta es nociva. Un diparate.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Ene 2019)

baja en carbohidratos de cereales, alta en carbohidratos verdes o de colores.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Patatas y arroz recien cocinados son almidon que entra como glucosa en sangre rapidisimo. Esa glucosa se convierte en grasa visceral.
> 
> 
> Blanco y en.....



esto no es cierto, la conversión de carbohidratos (liponegénesis de novo) a grasas es un proceso energéticamente poco eficaz, mucho menos que la acumulación de grasas directamente, por eso los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos no estaban gordos aún con dietas con 2500 a 3500 calorías totales.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2019 at 01:17 ----------

Las verduras no son fuentes de carbohidratos en general, tienen muy pocas calorías.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sigues dejando de lado los datos que no te interesan, los chinos, japoneses, grecorromanos, y muchos otros comían dietas altas en carbohidratos independientemente de la actividad física, sólo cambiaba el número de calorías, ninguno estaba enfermo ni gordo.



La actividad física era generalizada, porque la mayoría de lo que a día de hoy está automatizado había que hacerlo manualmente.

Y lo más importante, como le he dicho un millón de veces, dejaban pasar al menos 12 HORAS entre la última comida y la primera, muchas veces más.

Y el consumo diario total de azúcar y alimentos ricos en fructosa era TESTIMONIAL



> Tampoco comen o comían arroz, patatas, cereales hervidos o legumbres fríos de manera sistemática, supongo que conoces eso de comer un plato caliente.



Reposado y frío no es lo mismo. Mientras no se supere una cierta temperatura en el recalentado, los almidones retrogradados no se destruyen.



> Con un 10% de calorías procedentes de las grasas, poca grasa ponían en sus platos y muchas veces si ponían algo, era verduras.
> 
> Y aún así estaban sanos y delgados toda su vida.



Y muchos otros factores concomitantes, como tantas veces le he repetido hasta la saciedad.

Pero usted erre que erre con que lo único importante es el % de grasas. 



> El estudio china se realizó en los años 1980 y entonces el consumo de azúcares y bebidas azucaradas era mínimo en todas partes, y aún así los urbanitas con dietas más parecida a la occidental de las últimas décadas enfermaban de las mismas cosas que los occidentales, mientras que los habitantes del campo con una dieta más tradicional (escasos o escasísimos productos de origen animal y 80% de carbohidratos) estaban sanos.



Una vez más, el estudio de china es una bazofia paracientífica trufada de cherry-picking que reduce la casuística a una sola dimensión e ignora el resto de variables de confusión. No constituye evidencia científica de nada, excepto de que cuando ya sabes cual quieres que sea la conclusión, no es difícil ajustar el tratamiento estadístico de los datos para que esa conclusión se corrobore.



> Así que claro y en botella, no es que comer toneladas de azúcar sea sano, pero no es un factor determinante el hecho de comer cierta cantidad de carbohidratos en esa forma tan refinada. EL doctor Kemper curó a cientos de pacientes de todo tipo de enfermedades con una dieta con un 10% de grasas, 80% de carbohidratos y permitiendo cierta cantidad de azúcar blanca.



CLARO que es determinante, por eso los países con mayor consumo de azúcar son también los que mayor incidencia de diabetes t2 presentan, y la correlación entre diabetes y obesidad y consumo de azúcar y HFCS es mucho más ajustada que la que hay entre esas enfermedades y el consumo de grasas.



> Así que tus supuestos detalles no tienen fundamento alguno, ni comento lo de los veinte minutos o lo del equilibrio entre ayuno y consumo, porque eso aplica para cualquier tipo de dieta, estar todo el día comiendo no es saludable comas lo que comas.



Lo que usted diga.



> Retuerces la evidencia y reniegas de muchísima otra sólo para no reconocer que, al igual que el azúcar, el consumo excesivo de carne, huevos o lácteos y grasas es perjudicial para la mayoría de los seres humanos del planeta.



proyectando, que es gerundio


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto no es cierto, la conversión de carbohidratos (liponegénesis de novo) a grasas es un proceso energéticamente poco eficaz, mucho menos que la acumulación de grasas directamente, por eso los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos no estaban gordos aún con dietas con 2500 a 3500 calorías totales.





Irrelevante: la acumulación de grasa no es una cuestión gobernada por la termodinámica, sino por el sistema endocrino.

Por muy eficiente que sea la acumulación directa de grasas frente a la de novo lipogénesis, si las hormonas dictan subir el metabolismo basal, esa diferencia se la meriendan en dos patadas. Y si en cambio las hormonas dictan bajar el metabolismo basal, por muy ineficiente que sea la DNL te vas a poner ceporro.

Igualmente, si las hormonas dictan activar la lipólisis y utilizar las grasas como combustible principal, la glucemia se estabiliza, no se dispara el mecanismo del hambre y acabas comiendo menos pero manteniendo el consumo basal. De hecho, como el cuerpo detecta abundancia de combustible, no se cortará a la hora de ponerle el turbo a la caldera, con lo que es muy posible que el consumo basal suba.

En cambio, si las hormonas dictan inhibir la lipólisis, activar la de novo lipogénesis y utilizar la glucosa como combustible principal, la glucemia postprandial se desploma disparando el mecanismo del hambre, y si dicho mecanismo se ignora, el cuerpo reacciona bajando el consumo basal porque no encuentra combustible disponible: la glucosa se está agotando, y la grasa está bloqueada hormonalmente.

Para más información: https://www.analesranf.com/index.php/mono/article/download/1571/1655


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una vez más, el estudio de china es una bazofia paracientífica trufada de cherry-picking que reduce la casuística a una sola dimensión e ignora el resto de variables de confusión. No constituye evidencia científica de nada, excepto de que cuando ya sabes cual quieres que sea la conclusión, no es difícil ajustar el tratamiento estadístico de los datos para que esa conclusión se corrobore.



claro, claro, eso porque lo dices tú, así que no te lo has leído ni los trabajos que apoyan las conclusiones de ese trabajo puramente epidemiológico.

No reduce la casuística a una dimensión, se tuvieron en cuenta 64 variables y se hizo un estudio estadístico que arrojó unos resultados replicados por otros estudios, ni más ni menos. 

Si lo único que lees acerca del estudio es bazofia bloguera, que es la que realmente carece de todo rigor científico y estadístico, pues es lógico que no tengas ni puta idea de lo que dices al respecto.

El estudio china ha sido corroborado por pares, es decir, hay personas que se han molestado en realizar con los daros originales un estudio estadístico multivariable riguroso, no una mera observación somera de los datos sin realizar ningún cálculo estadístico, que son los articulillos impublicables en ninguna revista científica seria que has leído de paleogurús.

Campbell era procarne ANTES de sus estudios a lo largo de 40 años, fue cuando no le quedó otra que aceptar sus resultados a todos los niveles que aceptó la conclusión más razonable y se hizo vegetariano.

Todo tu razonamiento deja sin resolver el "misterio" de decenas de millones de personas sanas comiendo un 10% de grasas en su dieta y un 80% de carbohidratos.

A ver si te enteras de una vez, porque los datos se repiten una y otra vez, todas las clases sociales comían arroz por un tubo, y los intelectuales no hacían un ejercicio físico comparable al de un campesino (que según tú es el que les salvaría de la diabetes y de la obesidad), ni hacían decenas de km caminando todos los días, y mucho menos los de clase alta, comían arroz templado, que es lo que es una comida caliente, no arroz de dos días de la nevera, esto te lo inventas tú, ninguna cultura come ni ha comido de manera sistemáticamente comida fría y de días, porque sabe peor. Y en muchas culturas se comía muy caliente, además.

Y lo del ayuno de 12 horas es algo irrelevante porque no depende de la dieta, no es recomendable estar comiendo todo el día en cualquier dieta, no es un factor discriminatorio de la efectividad de una dieta.

Vuestro pensamiento está totalmente sesgado, yo que tú iría midiéndome la arteriosclerosis en distintas partes del cuerpo porque el 50% de las personas sin factores de riesgo pero con una dieta normal tienen taponadas distintas arterias, sin hablar de la microcirculación.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2019 at 17:49 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Irrelevante: la acumulación de grasa no es una cuestión gobernada por la termodinámica, sino por el sistema endocrino.
> 
> Por muy eficiente que sea la acumulación directa de grasas frente a la de novo lipogénesis, si las hormonas dictan subir el metabolismo basal, esa diferencia se la meriendan en dos patadas. Y si en cambio las hormonas dictan bajar el metabolismo basal, por muy ineficiente que sea la DNL te vas a poner ceporro.
> 
> ...



:XX: claro y el sistema endocrino no tiene misteriosamente que cumplir las leyes de la física.

Pero tú de dónde sales, ala, muéstrame los gordos de los pueblos con dietas con un 80% de carbohidratos, muéstrame esas personas que nunca pudieron adelgazar decenas de kilos comiendo ese tipo de dietas.


----------



## Pardalo (16 Ene 2019)

Vaya los veganos estáis tan sanos que cogen el doble de bajas médicas laborales 

Vegans 'take twice annual sick day total of the average Briton' - Mirror Online

Los vegetarianos se deprimen más

6 razones de por qué los vegetarianos tienen más depresión | Salud180

Y más aún por comer poca tirosina y tener una dieta con poca proteína (la dopamina se crea mediante la proteína), tener nulo colesterol = no tener testosterona en los hombres = baja energia, fatiga mental

veganos deforestando mexico para comer aguacates, qué hijos de la gran puta que sois (en cualquier instagram de cualquier vegan@ come cientos de aguacates, para no morir de hambre al ser graso)



> Un cultivo de aguacate utiliza casi el doble de agua que un bosque bastante denso, lo que significa que menos agua alcanza los ríos de montaña de los que dependen los bosques y los animales.



Aguacate: Estos son los graves daños escondidos detrás de su cultivo

Veganos atribuyendose la dieta de okinawa (los mas longevos antes de la 2a guerra mundial) cuando tomaban un minimo de marisco, carne y huevos. Entre no comer nada y comer producto animal hay una diferencia.

Comer es algo emocional además, de disfrute. Estos maricones como sunwoking sufren como sufría lutero porque se sentía mal al ver pobreza :XX: Además sunwoking es crudivegano, tarado perdido.

Los estudios que muestra ya demostré yo en otro hilo, que sus autores están llenos de sesgo por tener su ideología de mermados. Me da igual que me pongas meta analisis, como si fuera la maxima jerarquía :XX:

Y para acabar el auge de cancer colorrectal es por gays que se revientan el culo ciegos de popper, no por el consumo de carne roja procesada :XX:

Resumen: A un vegano transtornado lleno de sesgo ni puto caso


----------



## Mr.Bin (16 Ene 2019)

Vosotros seguid comiendo como os dice el médico de familia, basándose en la pirámide alimenticia, y las 5 comidas que nos dice la OMS.

En 30 años todos atados a diferentes medicamentos para la diabetes, tensión alta, colesterol...

Con lo fácil que es dejar de comer tantísima harina y reducir el número de comidas. 

Esto no os lo dirán en la televisión, pandilla de borregos. Es tan fácil como no basar toda vuestra puta alimentación en harinas y derivados.

En los 60-70-80-90 no existía la epidemia de gordos que se nos viene, y no había ni el 99% de los gimnasios que tenemos hoy en día. ¿Por qué? Porque hacían 2-3 comidas.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *esto no es cierto, la conversión de carbohidratos (liponegénesis de novo) a grasas es un proceso energéticamente poco eficaz, mucho menos que la acumulación de grasas directamente, por eso los pueblos con dietas altas en carbohidratos no estaban gordos aún con dietas con 2500 a 3500 calorías totales.*



Cuéntanos más sobre como es esa acumulación directa de grasas.

Saludos.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (17 Ene 2019)

*Sunwukung* 
"esto no es cierto, la conversión de carbohidratos (liponegénesis de novo) a grasas es un proceso energéticamente poco eficaz,"

Y suponiendo que fuera así, que no fuera eficaz la conversión carbos en grasa, hay epidemia de sobrepeso, pues imagínate si fuera "eficaz".


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, eso porque lo dices tú, así que no te lo has leído ni los trabajos que apoyan las conclusiones de ese trabajo puramente epidemiológico.
> 
> No reduce la casuística a una dimensión, se tuvieron en cuenta 64 variables y se hizo un estudio estadístico que arrojó unos resultados replicados por otros estudios, ni más ni menos.
> 
> ...



Lo que usted diga. Campbell era procarnes y mi culo es un futbolín. Paso de discutir con ideólogos.



> Todo tu razonamiento deja sin resolver el "misterio" de decenas de millones de personas sanas comiendo un 10% de grasas en su dieta y un 80% de carbohidratos.



En realidad, NO.
Todo mi razonamiento NO deja sin resolver el "misterio", que no es tal.
Le podría citar al menos *cinco ocasiones distintas* en las que le he explicado *en este mismo hilo* que mi razonamiento abarca TAMBIÉN el porqué de que se pueda estar sano comiendo un 10% de grasas y un 80% de carbohidratos, siempre y cuando se den una serie de requisitos concomitantes, QUE SE DAN EN LOS CASOS QUE USTED TRAE A COLACIÓN:

- consumo reducido de azúcar y fructosa
- dieta rica en fibra
- carbohidratos de asimilación lenta
- uso de hierbas y especias que ralentizan la asimilación
- métodos de preparación que favorecen la formación de almidones resistentes
- al menos 12 horas de ayuno al día
- ejercicio físico frecuente
- buena higiene del sueño
- control del estrés

Todo ello permite el EQUILIBRIO METAESTABLE en el mecanismo de control de la glucemia, pues reduce los picos de insulina y compensa sus efectos deletéreos sobre la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Lo que todos estamos esperando es que usted aplique su razonamiento a explicar el "misterio" de la evidente mejoría en salud, forma física y % de grasa corporal que atestigua la aplastante mayoría de participantes del hilo que han decidido hacer LO CONTRARIO de lo que usted pregona.



> A ver si te enteras de una vez, porque los datos se repiten una y otra vez, todas las clases sociales comían arroz por un tubo, y los intelectuales no hacían un ejercicio físico comparable al de un campesino (que según tú es el que les salvaría de la diabetes y de la obesidad), ni hacían decenas de km caminando todos los días, y mucho menos los de clase alta, comían *arroz templado*, que es lo que es una comida caliente, no arroz de dos días de la nevera, esto te lo inventas tú, ninguna cultura come ni ha comido de manera sistemáticamente comida fría y de días, porque sabe peor. Y en muchas culturas se comía muy caliente, además.



Y a ver si usted se entera de que no es sólo el ejercicio físico (que los intelectuales también hacían, aunque no tanto como los campesinos: es lo que tiene no vivir en una civilización en la que todo está automatizado), que el arroz reposado no tiene por qué comerse frío, sino que se puede templar, y que hay otra plétora de motivos por los cuales se mantenía el equilibrio en el mecanismo de control de la glucemia. 



> Y lo del ayuno de 12 horas es algo irrelevante porque no depende de la dieta, no es recomendable estar comiendo todo el día en cualquier dieta, no es un factor discriminatorio de la efectividad de una dieta.



Porque se lo saca usted de la manga, es algo irrelevante. La forma de recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina es, precisamente, que el cuerpo experimente niveles bajos sostenidos de insulinhemia. 
Cosa que no puede suceder si estás pastando todo el día.

Yo no he dicho que los ayunos sean un factor discriminante, he dicho que son uno de los motivos por los que los orientales recuperaban A DIARIO la sensibilidad a la insulina dañada por su dieta (dañada, pero poco, porque un 80% de carbohidratos no implica que esos carbohidratos sean necesariamente de asimilación rápida y/o ricos en fructosa), y que es uno de los factores que explica su salud pese a su dieta.



> Vuestro pensamiento está totalmente sesgado, yo que tú iría midiéndome la arteriosclerosis en distintas partes del cuerpo porque el 50% de las personas sin factores de riesgo pero con una dieta normal tienen taponadas distintas arterias, sin hablar de la microcirculación.



Sí, mazo. Somos nosotros los que nos negamos a aplicar nuestro paradigma a explicar los contraejemplos del oponente, los que no estamos abiertos a considerar que la forma de alimentarse del oponente pueda ser igual de saludable que la nuestra.

Más que Sunwukung, le voy a tener que apelar Cinexín.



> :XX: claro y el sistema endocrino no tiene misteriosamente que cumplir las leyes de la física.



O no entiende, o no quiere entender.

Se lo voy a poner con números , a ver si le entra en la mollera. Obviamente las proporciones son inventadas, pero creo que el concepto se verá claro:

Supongamos que tengo 100 de grasa y como 10 más, siendo mi metabolismo basal 8. 

Como la grasa pasa directamente a la linfa, esos 2 que como de más los acumulo. 

Pero como mi sistema endocrino tiene acceso a la grasa acumulada porque no estoy inhibiendo la lipólisis, ve que hay reservas de sobra y mantiene O AUMENTA el metabolismo basal buscando la homeostasis: aumento el consumo basal a 10 y no acumulo NADA

Ahora supongamos que tengo los mismos 100 de grasa y como 10 de carbohidratos de asimilación rápida, siendo mi metabolismo basal también 8.

Mi sistema endocrino libera insulina para controlar la glucemia, lo cual inhibe la lipólisis y favorece la de novo lipogénesis. 

Como resultado, 4 de esos 10 se transforman en 3 de grasa, porque la DNL es ineficiente. 

Pero mi sistema endocrino detecta que no hay suficiente glucosa para cubrir mi consumo basal de 8, y no puede acceder a las reservas de grasa porque la insulina ha bloqueado la lipólisis, así que lo que hace es, una de dos: 

- O dispara el mecanismo del hambre, y me hace comer otros 2 o 3, o más (porque comer y rascar, ya se sabe)
- O si me aguanto el hambre de forma sistemática, reduce el consumo basal a 6. 

Si como más, y lo vuelvo a hacer en forma de carbohidratos rápidos, todo el sobrante se va a transformar en grasa que se sumará a los 3 que ya había acumulado. Pese a la ineficiencia de la DNL, acumulo más con carbohidratos rápidos que con grasas

Si me aguanto el hambre de forma sistemática y al día siguiente vuelvo a hacer lo mismo, mi metabolismo basal se adapta al nuevo paradigma, con lo que cada día acumulo 3 de grasa. Pese a la ineficienci de la DNL, acumulo más con carbohidratos rápidos que con grasas.

El cuerpo humano cumple (¡claro, joder!) las leyes de la termodinámica, lo que digo es que la acumulación de grasas no es una cuestión de eficiencia sino de hormonas, porque las hormonas regulan parcialmente la entrada (vía estímulo del hambre) y mayoritariamente el consumo (vía regulación del metabolismo basal). 

Otro símil para bobos: el carbón es un combustible más eficiente que la leña, pero la cantidad de calor que emite la estufa no depende sólo de si uso carbón o leña, sino de CUÁNTO CARBÓN Y CUÁNTA LEÑA pongo en la estufa.

¿Estoy violando las leyes de la termodinámica si digo que mi estufa da más calor con leña que con carbón, porque cuando quemo leña, quemo mucha más leña?



> Pero tú de dónde sales, ala, muéstrame los gordos de los pueblos con dietas con un 80% de carbohidratos, muéstrame esas personas que nunca pudieron adelgazar decenas de kilos comiendo ese tipo de dietas.



Y dale perico al torno. 
Los gordos no estaban en los pueblos donde todo el mundo era campesino, ni estaban en realidad casi en ninguna parte, porque las costumbres alimentarias (que son mucho más que los porcentajes de macros, membrillo) no propiciaban la obesidad (por todo lo antes expuesto).
Los obesos que hubiera serían los que se pasaban el día tumbados y se regalaban con pato laqueado, pasteles de luna y de sol, barba de dragón y otras delicias que el común de los mortales no se podía permitir.

En cuanto a que no se pueda adelgazar decenas de kilos con una dieta como la que propugna con denuedo, jamás he dicho tal cosa. 
De hecho he dado sobradas explicaciones de por qué pueda suceder tal cosa.

Simple y llanamente, el ajuste del metabolismo basal no es inmediato, por lo que mientras se adapta hay pérdida de peso. 
Adicionalmente, no todos los carbohidratos son iguales, y en la pérdida de peso lo que juega un papel crucial es la insulinhemia y la resistencia a la insulina, por lo que cualquier dieta que reduzca la necesidad de liberar insulina, reduzca el nivel basal de insulinhemia y mantenga periodos razonablemente prolongados de baja insulina en sangre tiene papeletas para funcionar.

Eso sí, cualquier dieta hipocalórica (sin rebasar el límite del semiayuno, allá por las 500-800 kcal) y basada en carbohidratos rápidos tiene todas las papeletas para fracasar y causar un espectacular rebote porque:

1.- El sistema endocrino reaccionará a la falta de alimento aumentando los niveles de apetito hasta que el sujeto no pueda soportarlos

2.- El metabolismo basal se irá ralentizando, causando las temidas "mesetas" que son la otra causa de que los sujetos manden la dieta a esparragar, y propiciando el rebote cuando se abandona (porque además de caerse con todo el equipo y saciar el hambre de semanas, todo ese exceso se encuentra de bruces con un metabolismo ralentizado)

*No se trata de lo que pierdes, se trata de lo que sigues sin recuperar después de un año.*

---------- Post added 17-ene-2019 at 09:32 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Cuéntanos más sobre como es esa acumulación directa de grasas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hoiga, no insista más, que el mecanismo de acumulación directa de grasas existe y en efecto, es energéticamente más eficiente que la DNL porque no requiere apenas transformaciones.

Digestión y asimilación de las grasas


----------



## _Stuka_ (17 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Patatas y arroz recien cocinados son almidon que entra como glucosa en sangre rapidisimo. Esa glucosa se convierte en grasa visceral.
> 
> 
> Blanco y en.....



Si has hecho ejercicio no tiene porque ser malos esos almidones, ayudaran a recuperar el musculo. Lo que no tengo claro es si malgastas un bistec al acompañarlo con patatas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2019)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> Si has hecho ejercicio no tiene porque ser malos esos almidones, ayudaran a recuperar el musculo. Lo que no tengo claro es si malgastas un bistec al acompañarlo con patatas.



Por supuesto lo hemos dicho mil veces en el hilo, puestos a tirar de carbos, mejor arroz y patatas (o boniatos) que un platazo de espaguetis.

Consumir mas carbos tiene sentido si haces ejercicio exigente, no si estas todo el dia sentado en una oficina.


----------



## Pardalo (17 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por supuesto lo hemos dicho mil veces en el hilo, puestos a tirar de carbos, mejor arroz y patatas (o boniatos) que un platazo de espaguetis.
> 
> Consumir mas carbos tiene sentido si haces ejercicio exigente, no si estas todo el dia sentado en una oficina.



Los PALEtO dietos vais a sufrir depresiones igual que los veganos.

Es necesario comer buenos hc para que el estómago cree serotonina, o proteína para la dopamina (de esto suelen carecer los veganos)


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Ene 2019)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Vosotros seguid comiendo como os dice el médico de familia, basándose en la pirámide alimenticia, y las 5 comidas que nos dice la OMS.
> 
> En 30 años todos atados a diferentes medicamentos para la diabetes, tensión alta, colesterol...
> 
> ...



Nací en 1962 y es cierto que la gente estaba más delgada. No sé si el problema viene solo de aumentar el número de colaciones. Yo lo que creo es que se comían cosas naturales, mientras ahora, el porcentaje de procesados en una dieta habitual es mucho más alto.

Por qué se comen más procesados? Fundamentalmente por dos razones. 

- La gente no tiene ganas de ponerse a cocinar puesto que existe la opción de no hacerlo. Cosa que antes no había. O cocinabas o bocadillo. Los precocinados son cómodos.

- Mayoritariamente la gente no sabe cocinar. Trabajo con gente joven, en torno a los 30 a 35 la mayor parte de la empresa. Excepto cuatro aficionados, el resto de la gente que quiere comer sano se compra una bolsita de verduras para microondas y un brick de gazpacho. Ya me dirás.

Se supone que es porque no tienen tiempo. Hay circunstancias de la vida con las que andas con la hora pegada al culo. Pero comer, cagar y dormir es lo primero. Todo lo demás es accesorio por completo. Así que sí, si tienes tiempo para comprar, para cocinar y para hacerte un menú en condiciones.


----------



## Mr.Bin (18 Ene 2019)

Los que vais con el tiempo siempre justo debido a una vida esclavizada por el trabajo y la familia, es tan sencillo como hacer sólamente una comida al día (yo abogo por la mañana o al medio día, la noche está para dormir y follar).

De hecho, comiendo una sola vez, puedes hasta llegar a meter más comida no humana porque tu cuerpo tendrá más tiempo para desintoxicarse.

Los que van de vida fit o sanos con sus kg y kg de hierbajos al día, cuál vaca lechera, no tienen ni puta idea de la burrada que están haciendo. No digo que no haya comer esas mierdas, pero la base tiene que ser grasa y proteína animal. 

Repito: SI UNO NO TIENE TIEMPO PARA HACER LAS PUTAS 5 COMIDAS DE MIERDA, TAN SOLO OS DIGO QUE LOS PUTOS ROMANOS CONQUISTARON TODA EUROPA Y PARTE DE ASIA COMIENDO UNA SOLA VEZ AL DÍA. ESPABILAD, GORDAS!

Y para los talibanes de la keto, hay que ser terriblemente subnormal para estar toda la puta vida en cetosis, cuando es bien sabido que según nuestra evolución, durante los meses más calurosos, salíamos de esta con las frutas y otros manjares que nos brindaba madre tierra. Una cucharada bien gorda de miel antes de acostarse es algo que deberíamos hacer todos los seres humanos de este Planeta demiúrguico.

RESUMIENDO: MUCHA GRASA ANIMAL, PROTEINA ANIMAL, FRUTOS SECOS (no todos, OJO!), MIEL, TUBÉRCULOS (sin abusar), HIERBAJOS (POCOS, están cargados de antinutrientes)


----------



## kikepm (19 Ene 2019)

Mr.Bin dijo:


> Y para los talibanes de la keto, hay que ser terriblemente subnormal para estar toda la puta vida en cetosis, cuando es bien sabido que según nuestra evolución, durante los meses más calurosos, salíamos de esta con las frutas y otros manjares que nos brindaba madre tierra. Una cucharada bien gorda de miel antes de acostarse es algo que deberíamos hacer todos los seres humanos de este Planeta demiúrguico.
> 
> RESUMIENDO: *MUCHA GRASA ANIMAL, PROTEINA ANIMAL, FRUTOS SECOS (no todos, OJO!), MIEL, TUBÉRCULOS (sin abusar), HIERBAJOS (POCOS, están cargados de antinutrientes)*



Ein????

Pero si eso es básicamente bastante cercano a una dieta cetogénica...

Tu eres subnormal de cojones.


Y que conste que yo no me alimento keto, pero tu comentario sobra por absurdo y contradictorio.


----------



## Pardalo (19 Ene 2019)

---------- Post added 19-ene-2019 at 15:42 ----------

[/COLOR]


enladrillador dijo:


> ESto... esta demostrado que la dieta keto cura muchos tipos de depresión.
> 
> El mayor precursor de la serotonina es el triptofano que viene en la carne blanca principalmente... :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Aunque todo esto sin conocer la composicion de la microbiotra del paciente es dar palos de ciego.



El triptofano sin apenas hidratos de carbono dudo que genere serotonina

El 90% de serotonina se crea en el estómago y son necesarios los hidratos de carbono para ello.

Lo digo medio desde la barra de bar pero parte de razón tengo.

Lo que sí que sé es que la dopamina es antagonista de la serotonina, SI COMES MUCHA PROTEÍNA NO VAS A PRODUCIR SEROTONINA, porque la proteína es precursora de la dopamina junto a la tirosina y demás


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (19 Ene 2019)

Pardalo dijo:


> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2019 at 15:42 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...





¿Y quien dice que apenas tomemos hidratos de carbono? 
Como dice el enunciado del hilo, tomamos MENOS, MEEEEENOOOOOS. Una cosa es tomar menos, y otra nada o apenas.

Y no, al contrario, mejor estado de ánimo. O sea, que no.


----------



## Pardalo (19 Ene 2019)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y quien dice que apenas tomemos hidratos de carbono?
> Como dice el enunciado del hilo, tomamos MENOS, MEEEEENOOOOOS. Una cosa es tomar menos, y otra nada o apenas.
> 
> Y no, al contrario, mejor estado de ánimo. O sea, que no.



Pero estoy convencido que en esa dieta llevada al extremo se genera mucha más dopamina que serotonina, lo cual puede causar esquizofrenia

Pero bueno son suposiciones de barra de bar


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2019)

Pardalo dijo:


> Los PALEtO dietos vais a sufrir depresiones igual que los veganos.
> 
> Es necesario comer buenos hc para que el estómago cree serotonina, o proteína para la dopamina (de esto suelen carecer los veganos)



Quali, buscate otro hilo para hacer el mongolo. Plox.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2019 at 19:38 ----------




Pardalo dijo:


> Pero estoy convencido que en esa dieta llevada al extremo se genera mucha más dopamina que serotonina, lo cual puede causar esquizofrenia
> 
> Pero bueno son suposiciones de barra de bar



Bueno si vas s hablar en serio te puedes quedar

Si no vas en plan troll o defensor del pan de mierda, creo que hemos dejado claro que nos metemos hidratos de los buenos en cantidad.

Hoy mismo he metido dos kilos de patata variedad 'agria'(bien cara la hijadeputa) al horno. Aceite, sal y pimienta y un ajioli que saltaban las lagrimas.

Despues de la siesta estoy horneando un pastel que la base es fruta e higos secos. La cobertura de cacao puro y miel. Hidratos a saco.

Si de los hidratos no salimos de los macarrones estas mas perdido que uno del Psoe en Vistalegre.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ene 2019)

Receta de ese pastel, Karlos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Receta de ese pastel, Karlos.



Hoy estoy desatado, tengo el horno echando humo. Despues del pastel dulce, he pillado todas las sobras y estoy horneando otro salado de atun y salmon.

Ahi va la dulce:
INGREDIENTES
BASE:
1 manzana
9 higos secos
1 puñado de pasas a ojo.
4 huevos
1 taza harina almendra.
2 cucharadas soperas cacao puro.
1 taza aove
1 sobre levadura.
COBERTURA:
1 Taza aove
1 cucharada sopera grasa coco.
4 cucharadas soperas miel
Cacao puro hasta espesar.

Se bate todo de la base y a un bol. Se hornea hasta que crezca y se dore (una media hora). Tambien se puede en microondas 10 min.

La covertura se mete el aove y la miel en el micro un min al minimo.
Se saca caliente y se echa el cacao removiendo. Se corrige con mas miel y mas cacao al gusto (mas dulce o mas amargo), hasta que espese un poco. Se echa por encima.

Esta muy bueno si se deja unas horas en el frigo. Las prisas te llevan a comerlo caliente, o templado y estara demasiado blando... paciencia y al buche.



Pd. Tanto la base como la cobertura uso el vaso de la batidora para todo.

Tambien le añado a la base nueces o avellanas machacadas.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ene 2019)

Temperatura de horno? Medida aproximada de la taza?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Temperatura de horno? Medida aproximada de la taza?



Para pasteles 150 grados esta bien.

La taza tipica del cafe con leche. Mas grande que la de cafe, mas pequeña que la del vaso de leche.

Lo sorprendente es que la base solo con los higos secos y la manzana ya sabe dulce. Ya no le hecho miel. Las pasas a veces si a veces no, tambien endulzan un monton. El toque de canela tambien le va genial, pero hoy no tenia.

Algun comeharinas le puede parecer poco dulce, para un paleo es una explosion de sabor.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ene 2019)

Cuanto tiempo ha de reposar la base antes de meterla al horno, o va del tirón?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo ha de reposar la base antes de meterla al horno, o va del tirón?



Eso va del tiron. Ten en cuenta que la levadura solo hace de gasificante para darle un poco de volumen, no fermenta porque no hay harina de trigo.

Con el microondas lo tengo todo hecho en 15 min. Sale un poco mas bueno en horno pero la version de micro rapida y nada mal.

Lo dejas enfriar un rato y al frigo. Por cagaprisas en casa alguna vez va al congelador media hora y sale la cobertura de cacao como una piedra.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Ene 2019)

Quitarse los azúcares y los malos hidratos de carbono es perentorio, ahora la cuestión es meter carbohidratos de calidad, yo no estaría en cetosis a largo plazo y en todo caso tenemos que tener cuidado de no pasarnos con la proteína para no incurrir en neoglucogenesis.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ene 2019)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Quitarse los azúcares y los malos hidratos de carbono es perentorio, ahora la cuestión es meter carbohidratos de calidad, yo no estaría en cetosis a largo plazo y en todo caso tenemos que tener cuidado de no pasarnos con la proteína para no incurrir en neoglucogenesis.



Esto siempre me ha resultado muy curioso. Si no comes hidratos y en vez de alimentarte básicamente de grasa, lo haces de proteínas, tu organismo transforma las proteínas en glucosa, con lo cual, no entras en cetosis, o muy levemente.

A mi me sucede, sin ir más lejos. El modo de obviarlo es el aceite de coco, que es rico en TCM y te ayuda a mantener la cetosis o inducirla más rápido. te tomas una cucharada en un café por la mañana y a rular.

Totalmente demostrado, por mi mismo en mis carnes, sin artículos médicos.

Ahora bien, si en la dieta Dukan la composición de la ingesta es mayoritariamente protéica, por qué la gente pierde tanto peso? Y, sí, yo conozco bastantes personas que han perdido hasta 20 kg con la dieta Dukan y se mantienen.

*Walter Eucken* puedes explicar por qué no es bueno que la cetosis dure? un organismo ketoadaptado funciona perfectamente en cetosis. Yo llevo unos casi 30 años en cetosis más o menos profunda. Descubrí esta historia cuando tenía 27 años, perdí como 25 kg en 6 meses y desde entonces los hidratos son en mi vida una anécdota. Puedo entrar en una cetosis severa en menos de 48 horas. 

En estos años no he tenido la gripe ni me he constipado, no he estado enfermo de nada y tengo unos marcadores de salud francamente buenos.

No me parece, por lo que veo a mi alrededor que comer cereales, patatas y cinco peras al día sea bueno para todo el mundo. Hay gente para la que sí y gente para la que no. Por tanto, igual que a mi no me va bien volver a una alimentación que incluya los hidratos, a otros no les convendrá estar en una cetosis permanente. Cuánténselo a alguien que sea epiléptico, por ejemplo.

Vamos, que no hay un término general aceptable, ni en un sentido ni en el otro.


----------



## Pardalo (23 Ene 2019)

Los paleo, los keto, los veganos, TODOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA



> En estos años no he tenido la gripe ni me he constipado, no he estado enfermo de nada y tengo unos marcadores de salud francamente buenos.



Yo tampoco, y como hidratos rapidos como UN HIJO DE PUTA a punta pala. Tampoco he estado gordo.

Aceptadlo, salís defectuosos de fábrica y tenéis que hacer dietas de anciano jodidas.


----------



## kikepm (23 Ene 2019)

Pardalo dijo:


> Los paleo, los keto, los veganos, TODOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El troll de las 19:20 llega puntual.


----------



## pitusa123 (23 Ene 2019)

Alguien sabe si el azucar de coco es paleo? yo pensaba que si pq solo tiene 35 IG


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Ene 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto siempre me ha resultado muy curioso. Si no comes hidratos y en vez de alimentarte básicamente de grasa, lo haces de proteínas, tu organismo transforma las proteínas en glucosa, con lo cual, no entras en cetosis, o muy levemente.
> 
> A mi me sucede, sin ir más lejos. El modo de obviarlo es el aceite de coco, que es rico en TCM y te ayuda a mantener la cetosis o inducirla más rápido. te tomas una cucharada en un café por la mañana y a rular.
> 
> ...



pues será tu caso, pero estadísticamente la evidencia científica indica que a las poblaciones con ese tipo de dieta les va mal a lo largo de los siglos, vidas más cortas y logros culturales poco o nada significativos.

Claro que siempre puede haber casos individuales que les vaya mejor con una dieta sesgada hacia mayor cantidad de grasas, dada la resiliencia del organismo, pero parecen ser más la excepción que la regla.

Al final cada cual debe experimentar para comprobar lo que mejor les siente EN ESE MOMENTO, los efectos a largo plazo no los van a poder comprobar en el momento y mucho menos extrapolarlos estadísticamente.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 22:56 ----------




Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> *Sunwukung*
> "esto no es cierto, la conversión de carbohidratos (liponegénesis de novo) a grasas es un proceso energéticamente poco eficaz,"
> 
> Y suponiendo que fuera así, que no fuera eficaz la conversión carbos en grasa, hay epidemia de sobrepeso, pues imagínate si fuera "eficaz".



claro, porque la gente está comiendo dietas hipercalóricas con un 40% de las calorías procedente de las grasas. Es lo primero que acumulan y por eso se puede adelgazar decenas de kilos con una dieta con un 10% de grasas y por tanto con un 70-80% de carbohidratos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ene 2019)

pitusa123 dijo:


> Alguien sabe si el azucar de coco es paleo? yo pensaba que si pq solo tiene 35 IG



En principio si.

Es un producto que no esta muy extendido y lo primero erroneo es lo de 'azucar'. Si no me equivoco es el nombre que se le da al polen de cocotero.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En principio si.
> 
> Es un producto que no esta muy extendido y lo primero erroneo es lo de 'azucar'. Si no me equivoco es el nombre que se le da al polen de cocotero.



es la savia puesta a secar. Se queda un mazacote como la panela.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues será tu caso, pero estadísticamente la evidencia científica indica que a las poblaciones con ese tipo de dieta les va mal a lo largo de los siglos, vidas más cortas y logros culturales poco o nada significativos.



Sírvase proporcionar FUENTES que hayan tenido en cuenta las *variables de confusión* que llevan a una población a alimentarse principalmente de grasa y proteína.

Y no, estudios sobre poblaciones que NO HACEN ESO y son prolíficas y longevas NO ES LO MISMO que estudios sobre poblaciones que sí lo hacen y les va de culo, que nos conocemos.

De verdad, si conoce algún estudio con datos sobre las consecuencias deletéreas de una alimentación principalmente cetogénica, me encantará leerlo. Quién sabe, igual aprendo algo que me hace cambiar de opinión.



> Claro que siempre puede haber casos individuales que les vaya mejor con una dieta sesgada hacia mayor cantidad de grasas, dada la resiliencia del organismo, pero parecen ser más la excepción que la regla.



¿Afirmación basada en? 



> Al final cada cual debe experimentar para comprobar lo que mejor les siente EN ESE MOMENTO, los efectos a largo plazo no los van a poder comprobar en el momento y mucho menos extrapolarlos estadísticamente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 22:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Las dietas, salvo casos exagerados, sólo pueden ser hipercalóricas si el sistema endocrino está averiado. Si no, no son hipercalóricas porque el metabolismo basal se ajusta para quemar el exceso de calorías.

Y lo que estropea un sistema endocrino es...


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sírvase proporcionar FUENTES que hayan tenido en cuenta las *variables de confusión* que llevan a una población a alimentarse principalmente de grasa y proteína.
> 
> Y no, estudios sobre poblaciones que NO HACEN ESO y son prolíficas y longevas NO ES LO MISMO que estudios sobre poblaciones que sí lo hacen y les va de culo, que nos conocemos.
> 
> ...



has reconocido en numerosas ocasiones que no te has leído un puto estudio de Campbell, Esselstyn, Ornish, y demás científicos que llegaron a las mismas conclusiones, así que primero te lo lees y ya sabes en qué me baso.

Si algo hace el estudio china y las revisiones de estudios sobre las salud de los esquimales o de otras tribus, es precisamente eso, controlar las variables de confusión, cosa que no hacen sistemáticamente ninguno de los estudios que esgrimen los paleos, que no suelen ser científicos con 40 años de estudios publicados en las mejores revistas, precisamente.

Sobre las dietas hipercalóricas, a igualdad de calorías, las poblaciones con dietas altas en grasas tienen mayor acumulación de depósitos de colesterol en las arterias (un 50% de la población de manera proporcional a la ingesta de grasa en ausencia de otros factores de riesgo) tienen muchos peores resultados de longevidad y salud que las poblaciones con dietas opuestas.

Pero como te has leído los estudios que no son de tu cuerda, repites falsedades una y otra vez.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> has reconocido en numerosas ocasiones que no te has leído un puto estudio de Campbell, Esselstyn, Ornish, y demás científicos que llegaron a las mismas conclusiones, así que primero te lo lees y ya sabes en qué me baso.



La petición era sencilla: una fuente científica clara, concisa y ad hoc en la que se haya estudiado una población con alimentación cetogénica (cetogénica es cetogénica, no lo que usted llama alto en grasas y yo llamo medio-bajo en grasas) y se haya podido concluir la aparición de efectos perniciosos en la salud achacables a la dieta.

Sus libros de cabecera no aluden al caso concreto que yo describo. Se limitan a recomendar un muy bajo consumo de productos de origen animalen base a comparaciones, no con el rango completo, sino con *consumos bajos y medios de productos de origen animal*.

Alguna vez he expresado la sospecha de que el hombre no es omnívoro _sensu stricto_, sino que tiene la flexibilidad de ser cuasiherbívoro o cuasicarnívoro, pero *lo tiene muy jodido si se queda entre dos aguas.*



> Si algo hace el estudio china y las revisiones de estudios sobre las salud de *los esquimales o de otras tribus*,



THIS. 

Si me puede facilitar enlaces a esos estudios, es lo que estoy buscando.



> es precisamente eso, controlar las variables de confusión, cosa que no hacen sistemáticamente ninguno de los estudios que esgrimen los paleos, que no suelen ser científicos con 40 años de estudios publicados en las mejores revistas, precisamente.
> 
> Sobre las dietas hipercalóricas, a igualdad de calorías, las poblaciones con dietas altas en grasas tienen mayor acumulación de depósitos de colesterol en las arterias (un 50% de la población de manera proporcional a la ingesta de grasa en ausencia de otros factores de riesgo) tienen muchos peores resultados de longevidad y salud que las poblaciones con dietas opuestas.



Lo que usted llama dieta alta en grasas, yo lo llamo dieta media-baja en grasas.

Fueraparte, no se puede meter a todas las grasas en el mismo saco, ni ignorar que aparte de la distribución de macronutrientes hay muchas otras cosas relacionadas con la dieta que influyen en la salud de una población



> Pero como te has leído los estudios que no son de tu cuerda, repites falsedades una y otra vez.



Yo leo todo lo que cae en mis manos y trata temas que me interesan. Y si no es de mi cuerda, mejor: así puedo enfrentar mis postulados con los de la otra cuerda y ver cuales me suenan mejor.

Pero usted deja caer nombres y títulos, así, a ver si cuela, pero lo que es un enlace a un documento que se pueda analizar in situ...

...bueno, lo hacía antes, si no recuerdo mal. Supongo que como mostré la fea constumbre de leerme lo que usted enlazaba y demostrar que lo que decía el documento y lo que dice usted *no eran la misma cosa*...


----------



## Ursa (25 Ene 2019)

Sunwoking maricón sin testoterona porque no tiene colesterol, y es un ceporro con exceso de omega 6, 20 veces más que de omega 3 .

Se creen que los veganos pueden crear dha y epa cuando la teoría dice que solo transforman un 



> Los humanos tenemos una baja conversión de ALA a DHA, que se sitúa entre el 0,2% y el 9% del ALA ingerido.



Y en la practica vete a saber teniendo en cuenta sus antinutrientes y déficits

jaja

Tampoco le importa no tener testosterona porque es sorbelefas gonorréico esmirriado.

Yo mientras como productos animales de pasto y como vitamina b12 natural mientras él toma 1000000 pastillitas :XX:


----------



## angek (25 Ene 2019)

Ursa dijo:


> Yo mientras como productos animales de pasto y como vitamina b12 natural mientras él toma 1000000 pastillitas :XX:



Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que los animales para consumo de carne reciben dosis de B12. 

Todos somos posibles deficitarios de esta vitamina.


----------



## Max Aub (25 Ene 2019)

Ya habeis calculado cuanta testosterona estais perdiendo por falta de carbohidratos?

Y la t3 ? Sabeis que las dietas cetogenicas provocan hipotiroidismo?

En unos años los endocrinos se van a hacer de oro con los paleotontos.


----------



## angek (25 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hoy estoy desatado, tengo el horno echando humo. Despues del pastel dulce, he pillado todas las sobras y estoy horneando otro salado de atun y salmon.
> 
> Ahi va la dulce:
> INGREDIENTES
> ...



Acabo de hacer este pastel y está tremendo. 

El próximo que haga, cambiaré el aove de la cobertura por mantequilla, a ver qué tal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ene 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Ya habeis calculado cuanta testosterona estais perdiendo por falta de carbohidratos?
> 
> Y la t3 ? Sabeis que las dietas cetogenicas provocan hipotiroidismo?
> 
> En unos años los endocrinos se van a hacer de oro con los paleotontos.



A que se refiere exactamente con bajas en carbos?

Pd. Y la relacion entre carbos y testosterona le importaria explicarnosla?


----------



## Max Aub (26 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A que se refiere exactamente con bajas en carbos?
> 
> Pd. Y la relacion entre carbos y testosterona le importaria explicarnosla?



https://youtu.be/DCzZKcm5740]400 Bad Request


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Ene 2019)

Suelta un video (de mierda) y se va

Si que esta por los suelos la calidad de los trolls.

Pd. Aqui no hace keto ni Dios, bueno si, cuatro gatos.



Max Aub dijo:


> https://youtu.be/DCzZKcm5740]400 Bad Request



Suelta un video (de mierda) y se va

Si que esta por los suelos la calidad de los trolls.

Pd. Aqui no hace keto ni Dios, bueno si, cuatro gatos.


----------



## Max Aub (26 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Suelta un video (de mierda) y se va
> 
> Si que esta por los suelos la calidad de los trolls.
> 
> ...




Has visto el video y su contenido, soplapollas?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Ene 2019)

Max Aub dijo:


> Has visto el video y su contenido, soplapollas?



Es un puto panfleto mal hecho. Si quieres que te tomemos en serio cuelga estudios serios de pubmed o Lancet, ese es el nivel.


Puestos a postear 'anecdotas' aqui dejo este articulo sin ningun rigor cientifico. Es solo eso, algo anecdotico:

Nadal y Djokovic polemizan fuera de la cancha por la dieta sin gluten | Emol.com

Alguien sabe como va el rendimiento de Nadal y el de Djkovic?

Mayo 2018
Novak Djokovic puede sufrir un trastorno alimenticio por su dieta

Enero 2019
Lo que come Novak Djokovic para volar en las pistas de tenis

El nutricionista un año despues le tendria que comer el rabo a Djokovic... son cosas que se me ocurren.



---------- Post added 27-ene-2019 at 12:13 ----------




angek dijo:


> Acabo de hacer este pastel y está tremendo.
> 
> El próximo que haga, cambiaré el aove de la cobertura por mantequilla, a ver qué tal.



Tengo uno en el frigo con algun cambio.

Le he metido a la base almendras y avellanas, mi batidora nueva las hace mistos y es como si fuese harina. La avellana le tiene que dar un toque distinto.

La cobertura he mezclado aove y grasa de coco virgen. Esta en el frigo y el chocolate lo puedes golpear con la cucharilla y esta durito. Con solo aove se queda mas cremoso. Esta noche le haremos la cata.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Ene 2019)

Ahora hay que subir estudios reconocidos, y que cojones es sino el estudio China y todos los que ha hecho el doctor Campbell que lo llevaron de una dieta de bacon y huevos fritos en el desayuno a una dieta a la china.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2019 at 03:43 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> La petición era sencilla: una fuente científica clara, concisa y ad hoc en la que se haya estudiado una población con alimentación cetogénica (cetogénica es cetogénica, no lo que usted llama alto en grasas y yo llamo medio-bajo en grasas) y se haya podido concluir la aparición de efectos perniciosos en la salud achacables a la dieta.
> 
> Sus libros de cabecera no aluden al caso concreto que yo describo. Se limitan a recomendar un muy bajo consumo de productos de origen animalen base a comparaciones, no con el rango completo, sino con *consumos bajos y medios de productos de origen animal*.
> 
> ...



No es relevante que la dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos sea cetogenica por cuánto la evidencia es clara, incluso históricamente, los pueblos con dietas cuya base, el grueso de sus calorias, son los carbihusratos, han sido históricamente más vitales y han generado más logros culturales, por algo será. La decadencia de occidente es clara. 

Tampoco es que sea la prueba definitiva ni mucho menos, pero la evidencia científica a todos los niveles muestra que dietas con más de un veinte por ciento de grasas no parecen ser óptimas a largo plazo, dan para sobrevivir y poco más. 

Ya me cansé de poner enlaces cuando directamente les negais cualquier validez, lo has dicho varias veces. El libro el estudio China, no el estudio, está repleto de referencias, decenas, y ahí Campbell explica porque cambio de opinión y se hizo vegano, termino que ni usa, es fácilmente accesible, pero no lo vas a leer ni ver las referencias, mejor Denise minger o el sisson, dónde va a parar.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (28 Ene 2019)

Lo de Sunwukung y sus argumentos me recuerdan los argumentos de los creyentes en aquellos hilos de ateos contra creyentes.
Como le da vueltas a algo que no tiene pies ni cabeza, con tal de que sus creencias vegetarianas o veganas sigan siendo su religión, religión falsa y que no se sostiene por lo que a mi respecta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ahora hay que subir estudios reconocidos, y que cojones es sino el estudio China y todos los que ha hecho el doctor Campbell que lo llevaron de una dieta de bacon y huevos fritos en el desayuno a una dieta a la china.



Blahblahblah, aquí sigo esperando el estudio que le he pedido, que usted dice conocer, sobre los efectos perniciosos de una dieta muy alta en grasas.

Un estudio que compara gente que come arroz con arroz a gente que come arroz con pollo no me sirve para lo que necesito. El China Study será la polla de Troya (que va a ser que no, pero por no discutir...) pero sigue sin hacer la comparación que busco:

*Plantbased >80% carbos saludables vs animalbased >80% grasas saludables​*
Venga, se lo compro también bajando el % de grasas al 60%, para que no diga que soy pejiguero.



> No es relevante que la dieta alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos sea cetogenica



Esa es una afirmación sin fundamento, salvo que tenga argumentos basados en evidencias científicas a _sensu contrario_.

POR ESO le pido ese estudio que usted decía conocer, pero en vez de enlazarlo, echa balones fuera, lo que me hace sospechar que se ha marcado un farol.



> por cuánto la evidencia es clara, incluso históricamente, los pueblos con dietas cuya base, el grueso de sus calorias, son los carbihusratos, han sido históricamente más vitales y han generado más logros culturales, por algo será. La decadencia de occidente es clara.



Claro que es por algo: porque una dieta basada en animales es menos eficiente en cuanto a producción y genera mayores riesgos no relacionados directamente con la dieta.

La historia humana ha sido una de escasez. Con esos mimbres, sólo a un obtuso recalcitrante le sorprendería que las civilizaciones que más han prosperado hayan sido aquellas capaces de producir alimento de forma más eficiente.

Más alimento = más población = mayores probabilidades de producir individuos extraordinarios y mayores probabilidades de imponerse a los competidores.

Y por otro lado, como ya hemos hablado en muchas ocasiones, una dieta basada en animales, precisamente por lo antes mencionado, brota sólo allí donde no es posible hacer otra cosa, y está siempre íntimamente relacionada con culturas CINEGÉTICAS (y los riesgos que la caza conlleva) y NÓMADAS (con el lastre que eso supone al desarrollo tecnológico), por aquello de que tienen que seguir los movimientos migratorios de la caza.



> Tampoco es que sea la prueba definitiva ni mucho menos, pero la evidencia científica a todos los niveles muestra que dietas con más de un veinte por ciento de grasas no parecen ser óptimas a largo plazo, dan para sobrevivir y poco más.



Lo que no me explico es cómo puede usted invocar a la ciencia para hacer una LINEALIZACIÓN TAN BURDA del metabolismo humano.

Es de sobra conocido que a partir de un punto determinado en el espectro alimentario carbohidratos-grasas, *la ruta metabólica primaria da un vuelco*, deja de utilizarse como combustible principal la glucosa, y pasa a utilizarse la oxidación de grasas.

Dado ese hecho incontestable (me figuro que a estas alturas no negará la existencia de la beta-oxidación de las grasas, ni del estado de cetosis), no entiendo que no se plantee siquiera la posibilidad de que *existan óptimos diferentes para ambos mecanismos*

Mirusté, no le voy ni a negar la *posibilidad* de que, en un mundo en el que la forma de producir alimento está industrializada y optimizada hacia el máximo beneficio económico, el óptimo alimentario para un metabolismo basado en la glucosa esté donde usted dice...

...siempre y cuando, claro, esa dieta basada en plantas cumpla *una serie de requisitos mínimos* relacionados con:

- La homeostasis de la *sensibilidad a la insulina*
- Los aportes mínimos de *vitaminas y oligoelementos*
- Los aportes mínimos (y el correcto equilibrio) de *ácidos grasos esenciales*

Porque ya le digo de antemano que un _páharo_ que le compre su historia del 80% carbos y se lo monte a base de 5 comidas de macarrones con tomate, va a terminar *simultáneamente obeso y desnutrido*, lo cual tiene verdadero mérito.



> Ya me cansé de poner enlaces cuando directamente les negais cualquier validez, lo has dicho varias veces. El libro el estudio China, no el estudio, está repleto de referencias, decenas, y ahí Campbell explica porque cambio de opinión y se hizo vegano, termino que ni usa, es fácilmente accesible, pero no lo vas a leer ni ver las referencias, mejor Denise minger o el sisson, dónde va a parar.



No sé de quién se queja en este momento concreto, cuando trae usted un enlace, yo lo sigo, lo leo y lo comento. Es más, se pone usted tan brasas que igual hasta me voy a buscar el China Study y me lo voy a leer despacico y haciendo anotaciones para tener una opinión de primera mano, en lugar de leer extractos e interpretaciones. 

Manías mías: *yo vengo aquí a aprender, no a tener razón*

Y tenga por seguro que el enlace a ese estudio que dice usted conocer sobre los efectos perniciosos de una dieta muy alta en grasas no caería en saco roto

_Thrice I ask, and done_: si lo tiene, apórtelo, y si no, reconozca que se lo ha inventado.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Ene 2019)

Duros de mollera, no, lo siguiente. Erre con erre que el estudio china es una mierda por vuestros cojones pelados de publicar estudios científicos, fijo.

https://aguapuraysana.com/descargas/el-estudio-de-china_Doc-Campbell.pdf

en las notas tienes más de 200 artículos de los que Campbell obtiene sus conclusiones, aparte del estudio china que ni considera el más importante aunque es una referencia en los estudios de su tipo (y no, no he encontrado ningún científico que diga lo contrario, y no es que sea muy famoso entre los médicos, ni mucho menos).

Los fundamentos científicos de mi "creencia" están en esas referencias.

La experiencia individual es otro tema que nada tiene que ver con la extrapolación dogmática que hacéis de vuestras experiencias personales al grueso de la población contra toda evidencia.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2019 at 17:21 ----------




> Porque ya le digo de antemano que un páharo que le compre su historia del 80% carbos y se lo monte a base de 5 comidas de macarrones con tomate, va a terminar simultáneamente obeso y desnutrido, lo cual tiene verdadero mérito.



:XX: de verdad estás diciendo esta parida, en serio, pareces más inteligente e informado pero va a ser todo pura apariencia.

También el que coma pura grasa de camello va a acabar gordo y desnutrido, no te jode.

Este es el nivel de los paleomagufos, no me extraña sabiendo cuáles son vuestras referencias.

No podéis afirmar nada científicamente más allá de la anécdota personal de "me siendo bien comiendo grasota y carnaza gñe".

Patéticos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Duros de mollera, no, lo siguiente. Erre con erre que el estudio china es una mierda por vuestros cojones pelados de publicar estudios científicos, fijo.
> 
> https://aguapuraysana.com/descargas/el-estudio-de-china_Doc-Campbell.pdf
> 
> ...





Fale, pues me lo leere con calma, entre que me trae *ese otro estudio que decía usted que conocía.* 
Ya sabe, cuando contestó al forero antonio estrada, que asegura llevar 30 años en cetosis, en este mensaje:

_pues será tu caso, pero estadísticamente *la evidencia científica* indica que a las poblaciones *con ese tipo de dieta* les va mal a lo largo de los siglos, vidas más cortas y logros culturales poco o nada significativos._

Lo que se desprende de ese comentario es que usted conoce evidencia científica relativa a culturas con dieta cetogénica. Comparta, leche.



> :XX: de verdad estás diciendo esta parida, en serio, pareces más inteligente e informado pero va a ser todo pura apariencia.
> 
> *También* el que coma pura grasa de camello va a acabar gordo y desnutrido, no te jode.
> 
> ...



Parida, no. Si acaso, perogrullada.

Pero a mí no me mire, el que no se apea del burro con el >80% de carbos y <10% de grasas, y no habla *jamás* de ningún otro condicionante es *usted*, no yo.

Y ojo con los deslices freudianos, que acaba usted de reconocer con ese TAMBIÉN que no todo son los macronutrientes, y que si no respetas _esas otras cositas_ que usted ignora (y que son bastante más importantes que los macros), bien puedes acabar obeso. 
Lo de malnutrido, si prescindes de las fuentes de micronutrientes, va por añadidura, pero lo de obeso...

Sobre su afirmación de que el que coma pura grasa de camello va a acabar gordo y desnutrido le respondo: NO

Desnutrido, tal vez (depende de si es solo grasa, o le pega también a la chicha, a los órganos, al caldo de huesos...) pero GORDO, NO.

Primero, porque en cetosis el apetito se autorregula, es dificilísimo comer de más en ese estado.

Y segundo, porque además de regularse el apetito, TAMBIÉN se autorregula el metabolismo basal, cosa que no sucede si te "alimentas" de macarrones y te pasas la vida en el sube y baja de glucemia-insulinhemia.

Todo ello basado, no en experiencias personales, sino en *lo que se sabe a día de hoy del funcionamiento del sistema endocrino*, que está respaldado por evidencias científicas de categoría muy superior a los estudios poblacionales.

Ya sabe, dobles ciegos, pruebas randomizadas, y esas cosicas cuyo fin es validar las HIPÓTESIS que generan los estudios estadísticos.

Se lo digo otra vez, para que le quede claro: un estudio estadístico *no constituye evidencia científica*, sino que *genera hipótesis para su comprobación* por métodos más potentes.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Ene 2019)

joder, pero qué evidencia, me puedes decir qué logros culturales tienen los esquimales o los mongoles, pueblos con dietas altas en grasas y productos de origen animal. Y no me vengas con el clima, que los chinos, comedores de cereales, están en buena parte en la misma latitud, al igual que otros pueblos. 

No por nada cereal (carbohidratos) es sinónimo de civilización, y no sólo por razones logísticas porque sin salud y suficiente longevidad un pueblo no prospera.

Pero ese tipo de datos es solo sugerente, ya puse en su día las referencias de John Macdougall sobre la prevalencia de arteriosclerosis y enfermedades degenerativas en los pueblos con dietas tradicionales altas en alimentos de origen animal, y por tanto altas en grasas y bajas en carbohidratos, independientemente de que fueran cetogénicas o no.

Es que ya uno se aburre de poner los enlaces, ya doy los nombres y podéis buscarlos solitos.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2019 at 19:31 ----------




> Todo ello basado, no en experiencias personales, sino en lo que se sabe a día de hoy del funcionamiento del sistema endocrino, que está respaldado por evidencias científicas de categoría muy superior a los estudios poblacionales.



error, si una hipótesis no es respaldada por la evidencia, entonces es la hipótesis o la teoría de la que venga la que hay que cambiar, no negar la evidencia.

Además es que retuerces los mecanismos fisiológicos porque te sale del nabo, no hay ni una sola indicación de que el metabolismo humano deba preferir o funcionar mejor sin carbohidratos, dada la ausencia de adaptaciones específicas propios de todo carnívoro u omnívoro.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2019 at 19:36 ----------

Y de esas ausencias también aporté en su día pruebas, como esta, una entre tantas:

Anti-Neu5Gc and anti-non-Neu5Gc antibodies in healthy humans

Red Meat and Dairy Take Toll on Immune System | Scienceline


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, pero qué evidencia, me puedes decir qué logros culturales tienen los esquimales o los mongoles, pueblos con dietas altas en grasas y productos de origen animal. Y no me vengas con el clima, que los chinos, comedores de cereales, están en buena parte en la misma latitud, al igual que otros pueblos.



Sí, y tienen los ojos rasgados, también. Y cuando les pica, se rascan.

¿Alguna chorrada más? Latitud no es lo mismo que clima, ni que ecosistema.

Los esquimales no cultivan porque NO PUEDEN, y los mongoles, tres cuartas de lo mismo. Aparte, son nómadas porque son cazadores y tienen que seguir los movimientos migratorios de la caza.

Y el nomadismo es un claro obstáculo al desarrollo económico y cultural, porque sucede que esos desarrollos requieren *acumulación de capital*, cosa que es harto complicada cuando se tiene que levantar el campo cada dos por tres.

Asumo, pues, que lo de que la evidencia científica mostraba que una alimentación como la de esquimales y mongoles era perjudicial era *UN FAROL*



> No por nada cereal (carbohidratos) es sinónimo de civilización, y no sólo por razones logísticas porque sin salud y suficiente longevidad un pueblo no prospera.



Nononono. No se trata de salud y longevidad, al menos no más de la que se obtiene simple y llanamente con *un suministro suficiente y sin riesgo de alimento* (la malnutrición es uno de los factores que limita el desarrollo físico e intelectual).

Se trata de *acumulación de capital*. Sin excedentes, no hay posibilidad de dedicar esfuerzos al desarrollo cultural y tecnológico que propicia aumentos de productividad, que generan más excedentes, en un círculo virtuoso potenciado además por el aumento de población y consiguiente aumento de la probabilidad de que surjan (y puedan realizar todo su potencial) individuos extraordinarios.

Y el cereal, además de proporcionar alimento abundante y exento de los riesgos de la caza, tiene la propiedad de *ser almacenable* por largos periodos de tiempo, cosa que no sucede (no sucedía hasta hace dos días) con la carne. 
Sí, podías estirar la durabilidad con salazones y ahumados, pero eso requería elementos adicionales escasos (no en balde, salario viene de sal), y aun así no se lograba tanta vida útil como tenía el grano en los graneros. Ya sabe, la historia de José en Egipto, y los 7 años de vacas flacas que se salvaron gracias al trigo acumulado en los 7 años anteriores de vacas gordas.



> Pero ese tipo de datos es solo sugerente, ya puse en su día las referencias de John Macdougall sobre la prevalencia de arteriosclerosis y enfermedades degenerativas en los pueblos con dietas tradicionales altas en alimentos de origen animal, y por tanto altas en grasas y bajas en carbohidratos, *independientemente de que fueran cetogénicas* o no




Lo remarcado en negrita no difiere mucho de lo que comentaba yo ayer de los macarrones: NO, NO ES INDEPENDIENTE que la dieta sea o no cetogénica o provoque cetosis intermitente, igual que no es independiente que el 80% de carbos vengan de alimentos de absorción lenta o vengan de harinas refinadas.

Las vías metabólicas primarias son distintas, las necesidades de electrolitos son distintas, la regulación hormonal es distinta y el destino de las grasas ingeridas también es distinto cuando se prima la oxidación de glucosa y cuando se prima la oxidación de grasa.

Lo que es cierto para una dieta "alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos" como la SAD, que no es alta en grasas sino media-baja en grasas, y no es baja en carbohidratos, sino media en carbohidratos (ponga 50% carbos, 15% protes y 35% grasas), no tiene por qué serlo para una dieta que sea DE VERDAD alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos, algo del tipo 10-20-70.

Si no tiene ningún estudio comparando los extremos, reconózcalo. No le va a salir urticaria por reconocer que, en realidad, *NO SABE* si una dieta realmente rica en grasas es mejor, peor o más o menos igual que la que usted propone.



> Es que ya uno se aburre de poner los enlaces, ya doy los nombres y podéis buscarlos solitos.



Sí, Macdougall, ese hombre que se cree que una dieta cetogénica tiene que ser alta en proteínas por cojones, que ni contempla la posibilidad de una dieta que sea baja o muy baja en carbos, MO-DE-RA-DA en proteína y REALMENTE ALTA en grasas, pero grasas SA-LU-DA-BLES.

Que ni se plantea que el problema no sea un exceso de azúcares O un exceso de grasas, sino UNA PROPORCIÓN CONCRETA DE AMBOS: la que inhibe la lipólisis lo suficiente como para que toda la grasa vaya a la cartuchera, mientras favorece la de novo lipogénesis e insulinorresistencia lo suficiente como para que te pases el día pastando y montado en el sube y baja de la glucemia-insulinhemia.



> error, si una hipótesis no es respaldada por la evidencia, entonces es la hipótesis o la teoría de la que venga la que hay que cambiar, no negar la evidencia.



DUH. 
El problema es que *mi hipótesis no es contradicha por su evidencia*.
Que haya chinos comiendo arroz y estando sanos es *perfectamente explicable desde los postulados de la teoría de la obesidad hormonal*

¿Lo comprende, o le hago un dibujo? Su evidencia estadística NO NIEGA mi teoría.

Si quiere negar la teoría de la obesidad hormonal con evidencia estadística, lo que tiene que buscar es *un estudio poblacional que muestre los efectos perjudiciales de una dieta CETOGÉNICA*, o al menos que provoque episodios intermitentes de cetosis, como una LCHF rica en carbos de baja biodisponibilidad.

Que es lo que yo le pedía y usted, pese a decir que tenía, no tiene.



> Además es que retuerces los mecanismos fisiológicos porque te sale del nabo, no hay ni una sola indicación de que el metabolismo humano deba preferir o funcionar mejor sin carbohidratos, dada la ausencia de adaptaciones específicas propios de todo carnívoro u omnívoro.



Ni yo he dicho que deba preferirlo, dale perico al torno.

He dicho que:

- Nuestra FLEXIBILIDAD METABÓLICA nos lo permite
- Esa FLEXIBILIDAD tiene UN PAPEL, otorga UNA VENTAJA COMPETITIVA, 
- Esa FLEXIBILIDAD implica que el óptimo alimentario no es único, sino que *depende de las condiciones del entorno* 

Se lo repito: si yo tengo la vía metabólica A y la vía metabólica B, se sigue que existe un óptimo alimentario que maximiza el beneficio y minimiza el perjuicio cuando usamos A, y otro distinto que hace lo propio cuando usamos B.

Si es mejor el óptimo de A que el óptimo de B, es algo que está en el aire y que habría que estudiar, y que probablemente depende de otros factores no exclusivamente fisiológicos.

Adicionalmente, todo lo que quede entre el óptimo de A y el óptimo de B es, por definición, SUBÓPTIMO. O en tres frases, para que me entienda:

Chinos comiendo arroz y verduritas, BIEN
Mongoles comiendo leche, queso graso y carne, BIEN
Usanos XXL comiendo hamburguesas con patatas, MAL, COÑO, MAL



> Y de esas ausencias también aporté en su día pruebas, como esta, una entre tantas:
> 
> Anti-Neu5Gc and anti-non-Neu5Gc antibodies in healthy humans
> 
> Red Meat and Dairy Take Toll on Immune System | Scienceline



Mhh, no, que va.
Los motivos por los cuales los seres humanos no producen Neu5Gc y pueden llegar a reconocerlo como un cuerpo extraño y generar anticuerpos no tienen nada que ver con que seamos o no carnívoros, porque, de hecho, *hasta hace unos 2 millones de años sí que producíamos ese compuesto*, pero dejar de hacerlo supuso una ventaja evolutiva de protección contra la malaria.

¿Eramos carnívoros y dejamos de serlo?
¿Somos carnívoros, pero sólo de aves y pescado?
¿De órganos, pero no de carnes rojas?
¿De leche de oveja, pero no de queso de vaca o cabra?


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ene 2019)

del materialismo histórico al materialismo nutricional.

olé


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Ene 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> del materialismo histórico al materialismo nutricional.
> 
> olé



Yaveusté qué cosas, si es que todo tié que ver con todo.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *me puedes decir qué logros culturales tienen los esquimales o los mongoles, pueblos con dietas altas en grasas y productos de origen animal.*



Pues el Imperio Mongol fué el segundo más extenso del mundo, cosa bastante loable por ser un pueblo bastante pequeño. Sus ejércitos eran más pequeños de lo habitual para esa época pero lograron derrotar a otros pueblos con ejércitos bastante más numerosos.

Se alimentaban exclusivamente de carne sobre todo de perro, caballo y zorro y leche de camello y de cabra. Jamás probaban ni cereales, ni pan, ni verdura ni nada vegetal excepto tal vez algo de mijo en tiempos de muchísima carestía.

En los confines de su imperio cultivaban eso si bastante cereal pero se lo vendía sobre todo a los chinos a cambio de metales para producir armas para su pequeño pero poderoso ejército.

Su pequeño pero muy eficaz ejército fué considerado el mejor del mundo en los siglos XII y XIII.

Los imperios chinos comecereales de la época los temían a los mongoles más que a la peste bubónica 

Saludos.


----------



## Casi_expepito (30 Ene 2019)

Buenos días queridos conforeros.

Iba a abrir un nuevo hilo con mi cuestión, pero conociendo la existencia del presente, y teniendo el que ver el tema con lo que aquí se trata, he preferido incluirlo aquí.

Como ya comenté en anteriores posts, mi odisea acerca del sobrepeso da para libros. Adelgacé 50 kg, comencé a engordar unos kilos sin conocer la razón y algunos de vosotros me realizasteis unas fabulosas sugerencias que, posiblemente (y de hecho era así) , tenía que ver con el stress.

Mi consulta en este momento va unas dudas que me surgen por lo que considero mi única pasión con mayúsculas a efectos de alimentos. Me refiero al controversial QUESO.

Digo controversial, no por que lo sea, sino por la extensa bibliografía que existe tanto por sus amantes como por sus detractores.

Por lo que interpreto después de haber leído mucho sobre el tema, y hablando del queso con mayúsculas (no me refiero a "postres" tipo philadelphia ni nada por el estilo) , interpreto que es un producto BUENO.

La razón por la que escribo este post es porque con este alimento, y siendo mi absoluta pasión, obtengo resultados muy dispares (a efectos de incrementos o no de peso) según los días. Dentro de mi dieta low carb con grasas saludables (coco, aguacate, mantequilla orgánica, tocino ibérico, nueces ...), lo he comido de todas las manetas ... solo (cantidad elevada, más de 300 gr) , acompañado con proporciones marginales (50-60 gr), acompañado pero como alimento principal (200 gr) ... 

... La realidad es que me crea enormes diferencias de peso en sus resultados según que día . Perfectamente puedo engordar un kilo de un día a otro ... como mantenerme ... como bajar algo ... (eso sí ... lo normal es ENGORDAR)

He tratado de analizar las combinaciones y , la verdad, es que no encuentro un patrón común y como consecuencia, no sé como proceder ... 

Voy a producto de calidad ... queso idiazábal curado , requesón y queso Brie . En todos ellos siempre analizo que el porcentaje de carbohidratos sea siempre <1% (siempre porcentaje alto en grasa, eso sí) , por lo que entiendo que no debería impactarme mucho sobre la insulina ... la realidad, debe de ser que impacta, porque en caso contrario, no explico el kilo adicional que puedo llegar a ganar ...

He pensado también en la retención de líquidos (usualmente, tiene bastante sal), pero he probado algunas variantes como el requesón que son mucho más bajos y tampoco noto diferencia ...

Como he comentado, es en la actualidad mi única pasión ... y antes de abandonarlo completamente, y entendiendo que es un alimento válido , quería consultaros a vosotros por si pudieseis aportarme alguna idea que no se me haya ocurrido, .. tanto en cómo consumirlo (si es que existe alguna forma idónea para ello) ... o si debo descartar algunas variantes del mismo ... o si (por desgracia) , debo de dejar de consumirlo en absoluto.

Gracias por los posibles comentarios que podáis aportar. Un abrazo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ene 2019)

Ciertos aminoácidos son fuertemente insulinogénicos (no tanto como el azúcar, pero ahí le andan).

Cuatro de los que más guerra dan al páncreas, leucina, valina, lisina, e isoleucina, abundan en los lácteos. 

Si lo piensa, tiene todo el sentido del mundo: la leche es un alimento para crías en desarrollo, normal que sea anabólica.

La proteína presente en los lácteos provoca picos de insulina básicamente porque está compuesta por aminoácidos glucogénicos (=aquellos que son transformados en glucosa en el hígado con facilidad), y el cuerpo se pone la tirita antes del grano.

Gluconeogénesis acelerada + insulina = recarga de glucógeno = absorción de 3-4 partes de agua por cada parte de glucosa.

Es decir, el "peso" de la proteína de la leche transformada en glucosa "se multiplica" por 4 o por 5, de ahí las oscilaciones de peso (que son sólo agua).

MORALEJA: tire la báscula y cómprese una CINTA MÉTRICA, porque con una dieta LCHF en la que el peso oscila hasta 3 kg en función del nivel de glucógeno (o más, según la capacidad de almacenamiento en los músculos), el peso (y más el peso diario) es un indicador DE MIERDA.

% de grasa corporal manda


----------



## Casi_expepito (30 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ciertos aminoácidos son fuertemente insulinogénicos (no tanto como el azúcar, pero ahí le andan).
> 
> Cuatro de los que más guerra dan al páncreas, leucina, valina, lisina, e isoleucina, abundan en los lácteos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su respuesta, caballero ☺

¿interpreto que puedo seguir tomándolo entonces con total normalidad?

Un saludo


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ene 2019)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta, caballero ☺
> 
> ¿interpreto que puedo seguir tomándolo entonces con total normalidad?
> 
> Un saludo



Pues, hombre, depende. Depende de si estamos a setas, o a Rolex.

Si está en proceso de recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina, un alimento que le provoca picos de insulina no es lo más recomendable.

Si está en proceso de aumento de la masa muscular, en cambio, el queso le vendrá fetén.

Y si está buscando su equilibrio metaestable, básicamente, para vivir feliz sin volver a engordar, pues procure moderar el consumo, compensar quitando alimentos insulinogénicos de otro lado o con ayunos, pero recuerde que el objetivo es *mejorar la calidad de vida*, que es un concepto multidimensional.

No se trata de hacer como el del chiste:

_-Pues se tiene usted que quitar de la carne, el café, el tabaco, la droga, el alcohol y las mujeres
- ¿Y así viviré más, doctor?
- No, pero se le va a hacer de largo..._

EDIT: Un enlace que he encontrado con el nivel de estimulación insulinogénica "por caloría" de los alimentos.

Tableau Public

No he rascado a ver qué hay detrás, así que úsese con precaución


----------



## Casi_expepito (30 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues, hombre, depende. Depende de si estamos a setas, o a Rolex.
> 
> Si está en proceso de recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina, un alimento que le provoca picos de insulina no es lo más recomendable.
> 
> ...



Perfectamente entendido. 

Como tónica regular hago un 18 : 6 diario y un ayuno de 36 - 48 una vez a la semana.

Sí que es cierto que, los días de mucho "ajetreo" (una vez cada 10 días más o menos), llego con una ansiedad de queso por la tarde de narices ... me cojo un trocito de queso que me sabe a gloria ....

(Edito: ) Smiling. He visto la tabla que adjuntas, y da la sensación de que el queso (cualquiera) no tiene demasiado efecto sobre la subida de la insulina, ¿no?

Pero bueno ... si no es recomendable, me olvidaré de él.

Gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Ene 2019)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Perfectamente entendido.
> 
> Como tónica regular hago un 18 : 6 diario y un ayuno de 36 - 48 una vez a la semana.
> 
> ...



Le tengo (en tanto enajenado que tiene ahora mismo 8 clases diferentes de queso en la nevera) que puntualizar: no es recomendable según en qué cantidad, según con qué lo coma y según para qué.

En el enlace que le puse antes puede verse que el queso está más o menos al nivel de la carne (no magra, claro) o los frutos secos en porcentaje de calorías insulinogénicas, y por lo que he podido rascar, el índice ya considera los efectos concretos del tipo de aminoácidos que contiene cada alimento.

Ahora bien: lo que sí es cierto es que, cuando se sigue una dieta baja en carbohidratos, el cuerpo va a tender a convertir en glucosa toda la proteína que no necesite para otras cosas, y los quesos son bastante ricos en proteína (20-30% en peso).

Diría que no es el queso en sí, sino que *comiendo queso es relativamente fácil que se nos vaya la mano con las proteínas.*

Por lo demás, si está siguiendo el protocolo de ayuno que describe, dudo que *un poco* de queso de vez en cuando* le vaya a aguar la fiesta más de lo que se la alegra*


----------



## Casi_expepito (30 Ene 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Le tengo (en tanto enajenado que tiene ahora mismo 8 clases diferentes de queso en la nevera) que puntualizar: no es recomendable según en qué cantidad, según con qué lo coma y según para qué.
> 
> En el enlace que le puse antes puede verse que el queso está más o menos al nivel de la carne (no magra, claro) o los frutos secos en porcentaje de calorías insulinogénicas, y por lo que he podido rascar, el índice ya considera los efectos concretos del tipo de aminoácidos que contiene cada alimento.
> 
> ...





Je!! Muchas gracias .... tengo que controlar entonces lo de "un poco" ... hay veces que una sentada de 300 gr o más no me la quitaba nadie :fiufiu:

Gracias nuevamente!!!


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ene 2019)

> Mhh, no, que va.
> Los motivos por los cuales los seres humanos no producen Neu5Gc y pueden llegar a reconocerlo como un cuerpo extraño y generar anticuerpos no tienen nada que ver con que seamos o no carnívoros, porque, de hecho, hasta hace unos 2 millones de años sí que producíamos ese compuesto, pero dejar de hacerlo supuso una ventaja evolutiva de protección contra la malaria.
> 
> ¿Eramos carnívoros y dejamos de serlo?
> ...



vamos a ver, lo que no tiene lógica alguna es que si hemos evoucionado comiendo montones de carne, o, incluso, gracias a comer montones de carne, no reaccionaríamos a sustancias contenidas en la carne. Cae de cajón.

En cuando al estudio china, que no te los has leído, sugiere fuertemente, con control de variables (64 variables de hecho) que a más proteínas de origen animal, peor salud y longevidad para la población.

No sé qué teorías de obesidad hormonal ni mierdas tienes que inventarte.

En cuando a lo del IG, da igual mientras no comas todo el día, ni los peruanos comían las patatas generalmente frías, ni los chinos comían el arroz frío casi nunca, ni los europeos sus gachas de avena o de trigo.

Eso son pajas mentales tuyas. 

La flexibilidad es una ventaja pero es fruto de un molde metabólico común a casi todo mamífero, no tiene nada de especial ni indica que estadísticamente varias dietas sean mejores.

Los resultados del estudio china han sido sugeridos por más evidencias, en otras tribus (mismamente las tribus que presenta Cordain no pasan de los 64 años de promedio de longevidad, mientras que los okinawenses o los kitava vivían 80 años, siendo las generaciones más jóvenes menos longevas correlacionado con cambios dietéticos en una dirección) y en momias.

Todo indica que a más proteína animal y grasas en la dieta, ni saludables ni hostias, más enfermedad en las poblaciones.

No hablo de individuos, porque tú mismo que te sienta bien AHORA una dieta alta en grasas o incluso cetogénica, no sabes si a los 60 años te dará un jamacuco por una arteria taponada o un capilar obstruido por la grasa.

Sólo sabes que te sienta bien ahora en comparación a otras dietas, suponiendo que descartando el efecto placebo fuera cierto a nivel metabólico, significaría que te ves obligado a comer una dieta por una pérdida de flexibilidad en un sentido (yo lo tengo en el otro) que no tiene porqué ser la óptima, es la que te puedes comer. 

Lo que digo es vuestra extrapolación es fruto de una paranoia conspiracionista (llevas años criticando un estudio que desconoces en base a argumentos de analfabetos científicos sin ni siquiera formación científica ni matemática de ningún tipo) y de una interpretación sesgada de todos los demás estudios, porque no hay un equivalente del estudio china que diga que comer grasas a tutiplén es bueno, ni uno.


----------



## boogie boom (30 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china estudio china blab blab



Qué pesadez de tío.

Me gusta como refuta Marcos Vázquez de fitness revolucionario esta estafa en tres minutillos. A partir del 09:20.

Episodio 48: Comer más, niveles elevados de ácido úrico y creatinina, ingesta de leucina, El Estudio de China y más... en Radio Fitness Revolucionario en mp3(09/12 a las 03:48:47) 21:31 9640131 - iVoox


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ene 2019)

boogie boom dijo:


> Qué pesadez de tío.
> 
> Me gusta como refuta Marcos Vázquez de fitness revolucionario esta estafa en tres minutillos. A partir del 09:20.
> 
> Episodio 48: Comer más, niveles elevados de ácido úrico y creatinina, ingesta de leucina, El Estudio de China y más... en Radio Fitness Revolucionario en mp3(09/12 a las 03:48:47) 21:31 9640131 - iVoox



cito para que no se pierdan las aportaciones del mongolo fitness ese, ¿puedes citarme cuáles son sus publicaciones? 

¿A qué estudio china se refiere, al estudio original cuyos datos CRUDOS los ha publicado el propio campbell y que supongo ha analizado estadísticamente de manera rigurosa el mindundi ese (y por supuestos todos los paleomagufos del foro) o el libro de divulgación donde Campbell explica la razón de sus conclusiones basándose en CUARENTA años de investigaciones y en cientos de otros estudios, de los cuales varias decenas están referenciadas en dicho libro? 

Ya sé la respuesta, dónde esté un mongolo sin formación científica que saqué sus conclusiones de su experiencia anecdótica y de hojear los datos por encima, que se quite la evidencia científica.

Todavía estoy esperando el conflicto de intereses que pudieran haber tenido los investigadores originales, por cuanto la hipótesis inicial que querían comprobar y por lo que les pagaban era que la deficiencia de proteína animal era fatal ::

(por cierto el mindundi ese no se ha leído el libro, miente como un bellaco al decir que Campbell iba con una hipótesis en contra de la carne, basta leerlo para saber que era TODO LO CONTRARIO)


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ene 2019)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> Perfectamente entendido.
> 
> Como tónica regular hago un 18 : 6 diario y un ayuno de 36 - 48 una vez a la semana.
> 
> ...



Como alergico a la proteina de la leche le voy a dar algunos motivos para no tomarlo.

Yo no tomo queso porque todos los lacteos me provocan una reaccion inmediata, mucosidad, irritacion de ojos, ronchas en la piel, carraspera y en algunos casos incluso asma.

Le aseguro que el queso me encanta pero en mi caso no me costo dejarlo por motivos obvios.

En su caso esas oscilaciones de peso le estan indicando que algo no va bien. Smiling ya le ha apuntado una causa pero yo le apunto alguna mas.

Los lacteos tienen varias proteinas que provocan respuesta autoinmune sin llegar a mi alergia. Esto produce por definicion:
- Inflamacion de tejidos. Su retencion de liquidos tan acusada puede estar detras.
- Se sospecha que esta detras de algunas enfermedades autoinmunes. Los lacteos actuales estan extremadamente procesados (incluso los de calidad usan leches comerciales) lo que altera aun mas sus proteinas.
- Estadisticamente se ha visto alguna relacion entre en consumo de proteina lactea y algunos tipos de cancer.

Desde una vision evolutiva hay poblaciones totalmente adaptadas y otras no tanto o absolutamente nada. Pasa con los intolerantes a la lactosa (lo mas conocido) pero las intolerancias a sus proteinas (como mi caso) son mas abundantes de lo que se piensa.

Al menor sintoma raro con los lacteos lo mejor es no tomarlos porque suponen un grave riesgo para la salud.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver, lo que no tiene lógica alguna es que si hemos evoucionado comiendo montones de carne, o, incluso, gracias a comer montones de carne, no reaccionaríamos a sustancias contenidas en la carne. Cae de cajón.



Lo repito: solíamos no reaccionar al Neu5gc, porque lo producíamos internamente como el resto de mamíferos, hace cosa de 2 millones de años.

Pero sucedió que una epidemia de malaria que tenía avidez por el Neu5gc se cepilló a la población que portaba los genes responsables de la producción de Neu5gc, seleccionando al resto.

Ahora el sistema inmune reconoce el Neu5gc como un cuerpo extraño, y genera anticuerpos. *Como con casi todo*, por cierto.

En cualquier caso, la prueba del algodón:

¿Hay herbívoros que no reaccionan adversamente al Neu5gc?

Sí, es un compuesto que producen *la mayoría de los mamíferos*, con las sonoras excepciones de hurones, ornitorrincos, monos americanos (¡pero no otros simios!), *ciertas razas de perros* y seres humanos.

¿Hay carnívoros que reaccionan adversamente al Neu5gc?

Pues también: ya he mencionado que algunos *PERROS* no producen internamente el compuesto y lo identifican como un patógeno. Aves y peces tampoco.

MORALEJA: si la reacción adversa al Neu5gc no se da en herbívoros, y sí se da en algunos carnívoros, es que no tiene ná que ver con la adaptación a la alimentación carnívora. 



> En cuando al estudio china, que no te los has leído, sugiere fuertemente, con control de variables (64 variables de hecho) que a más proteínas de origen animal, peor salud y longevidad para la población.



Preste atención a la siguiente pregunta, por favor:

*¿EN QUÉ RANGO?​*
¿El estudio de China compara todo el espectro posible de % de alimentos de origen animal, desde el 0% hasta el 100%?

¿Hay misteriosas comunidades de carnívoros puros viviendo en China en alguna parte?

¿Hay, siquiera, comunidades que se alimenten MAYORITARIAMENTE (>50%) de animales?

¿O lo que hay es una EXTRAPOLACIÓN de lo que pasa entre el 0% y, digamos, el 40% hacia lo que pasa después?

Le voy a explicar con un ejemplo práctico el peligro de las extrapolaciones:

Suponga una función y = x^3 cuya expresión explícita yo desconozco

Ahora suponga que yo tomo tres datos, para x= -1, x= 0 y x = 1, y me digo "¡coño, si es una recta! "

En efecto, si la función buscada fuera y=x, se cumpliría que y(-1) = -1, que y(0) = 0 y que y(1) = 1.

Es más, voy y empiezo a coger valores entre -1 y 1, y aunque no cuadra del todo, los resultados son razonables, pueden ser desviaciones aleatorias de medida.

Por ejemplo, para x= 0,5, resulta que y "debería ser" 0,5 pero al medir el dato me encuentro que es 0,125. 

Total, que ni corto ni perezoso, extrapolo y calculo que y (100) = 100...

...y he fallado en mi estimación por *4 órdenes de magnitud*

MORALEJA: cuando interpolas, el error suele estar controlado. Si 10% de carne da un resultado y 30% de carne da otro, 20% de carne se queda a medio camino.

Pero cuando EXTRApolas, el error PUEDE SER DE CUALQUIER TAMAÑO.



> No sé qué teorías de obesidad hormonal ni mierdas tienes que inventarte.



No, no yo: un médico que es tan médico como los suyos, y que usa la misma evidencia que los suyos Y UNA POCA MÁS, y formula una teoría que EXPLICA tanto los resultados de los suyos como los resultados que los suyos no pueden explicar.



> En cuando a lo del IG, da igual mientras no comas todo el día, ni los peruanos comían las patatas generalmente frías, ni los chinos comían el arroz frío casi nunca, ni los europeos sus gachas de avena o de trigo.
> 
> Eso son pajas mentales tuyas.



Chuños no son patatas, son patatas liofilizadas, que es diferente, porque gran parte de su almidón se ha vuelto resistente y no se asimila como carbohidrato, sino como grasa (la flora bacteriana lo transforma en butiratos)

Idem con el arroz, que no era frío, sino *recalentado templado*, es decir, que había formado almidones resistentes que no se vuelven a romper al no superarse la temperatura de disgregación en el recalentado

Y las gachas (porridge) se hacían la noche anterior y o se comían frías o se templaban. Las gachas instantáneas son un invento moderno que da al traste con las ventajas nutricionales que aportaba el reposado.

O sea que, otra vez, NO, no son las cosas como quiere usted pintarlas: ¿quien es, pues, el del onanismo cerebral?



> La flexibilidad es una ventaja pero es fruto de un molde metabólico común a casi todo mamífero, no tiene nada de especial ni indica que estadísticamente varias dietas sean mejores.



Estadísticamente NO HAY DATOS, o usted no los ha facilitado, de cómo afecta a la salud y longevidad (descontados otros factores) una dieta que utilice como ruta metabólica primaria la oxidación de grasas.



> Los resultados del estudio china han sido sugeridos por más evidencias, en otras tribus (mismamente las tribus que presenta Cordain no pasan de los 64 años de promedio de longevidad, mientras que los okinawenses o los kitava vivían 80 años, siendo las generaciones más jóvenes menos longevas correlacionado con cambios dietéticos en una dirección) y en momias.



Las tribus que presenta Cordain, los nativos americanos, eran tribus nómadas y guerreras. A día de hoy, su esperanza de vida es más baja que la media (unos 5 años), peeero...

...pero si tomamos los datos de mortalidad del IHS (servicio de salud indio) y tratamos de filtrar los efectos asociados al elevado alcoholismo o en general no achacables a la dieta, la cosa cambia bastante.

Supongamos que accidentes coronarios, cerebrovasculares, hipertensión y cáncer sean debidos a una "dieta inapropiada"

El resto de causas de muerte estarían influidas por otros factores, principalmente el elevado consumo de alcohol y drogas, y sus efectos sobre la agresividad y los accidentes.

La diabetes quedaría a medio camino, ya que el alcoholismo provoca insulinorresistencia, por lo que podríamos achacar la mitad de la diferencia a la dieta y la otra mitad al alcohol.

Así, si intercambiamos las tasas de mortalidad de los factores no relacionados con la dieta de los indios y la población general, resulta que lo que era una tasa un 30% mayor (999,1 vs 747) se convierte en una tasa de mortalidad un 6,8% MENOR (696,3 vs 747)

Que los kitava y los okinawanos fueran más longevos (dada su naturaleza pacífica, su moderación y restricción calórica, y su no dependencia de la caza) no contradice mi postura, y que a medida que la alimentación ha cambiado esa longevidad se haya deteriorado, TAMPOCO.

Se están alejando del óptimo metabólico para la glucosa, y aún están lejos del óptimo metabólico para las grasas.



> Todo indica que a más proteína animal y grasas en la dieta, ni saludables ni hostias, más enfermedad en las poblaciones.
> 
> No hablo de individuos, porque tú mismo que te sienta bien AHORA una dieta alta en grasas o incluso cetogénica, no sabes si a los 60 años te dará un jamacuco por una arteria taponada o un capilar obstruido por la grasa.
> 
> Sólo sabes que te sienta bien ahora en comparación a otras dietas, suponiendo que descartando el efecto placebo fuera cierto a nivel metabólico, significaría que te ves obligado a comer una dieta por una pérdida de flexibilidad en un sentido (yo lo tengo en el otro) que no tiene porqué ser la óptima, es la que te puedes comer.



Todo lo indica DENTRO DEL RANGO ESTUDIADO, que es, para los chinos y citando textualmente del enlace del estudio de China que me facilitó el otro día,

_Este fue el primer y único gran estudio que investigó un amplio abanico de hábitos alimentarios y sus consecuencias sobre la salud. El rango de la experiencia dietética china incluía dietas que eran ricas, o muy ricas, en alimentos de origen vegetal. En todos los demás estudios realizados con sujetos occidentales, las dietas eran entre ricas y muy ricas en alimentos de origen animal. Debido precisamente a esta diferencia, El estudio de China
se ha distinguido de todos los demás trabajos de investigación._ 

De hecho, en internet están colgados los datos en bruto, y un rápido postproceso con excel revela que el rango estudiado de % de carbohidratos en la dieta va *desde el 53,1 al 83,4%*.

Es decir, ni un solo dato estadístico de lo que sucede cuando el % de carbohidratos baja de 30 (no digo ya nada de que se cumplan los parámetros de una dieta nutricionalmente cetogénica)



> Lo que digo es vuestra *extrapolación* es fruto de una paranoia conspiracionista (llevas años criticando un estudio que desconoces en base a argumentos de analfabetos científicos sin ni siquiera formación científica ni matemática de ningún tipo) y de una interpretación sesgada de todos los demás estudios, porque no *hay un equivalente del estudio china que diga que comer grasas a tutiplén es bueno*, ni uno.



¿Extrapolación? ¿En serio?

¿Va a usar el término *extrapolación* cuando está extendiendo las conclusiones de un estudio que no recoge datos más allá del umbral del 53% de carbohidratos, en las que *por fuerza prima el metabolismo de la glucosa*, a dietas LCHF o incluso cetogénicas, que utilizan una ruta metabólica totalmente diferente?

Mire, se lo repito: el estudio de China no es aplicable al caso que discutimos, asúmalo.

Y mirusté, que me está reconociendo que *no hay ningún estudio similar en el rango de macros que manejamos aquí*, ni que diga que comer mucha grasa es bueno, *ni que diga que es malo*.

Así que apéese del burro chino, de una vez, y reconozca, simple y llanamente, que *NO SABE* qué efectos tiene una dieta como la que aquí se defiende.

La acumulación de experiencias personales subjetivas puede no ser comparable desde un punto de vista científico a un estudio estadístico, pero *sigue aportando más información que NADA*

Si esa acumulación de experiencias personales, además, concuerda con* los modelos científicamente refrendados* sobre el funcionamiento del metabolismo, a falta de motivos de peso a sensu contrario, lo lógico es *admitir la premisa como la más probable.*


----------



## Casi_expepito (31 Ene 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como alergico a la proteina de la leche le voy a dar algunos motivos para no tomarlo.
> 
> Yo no tomo queso porque todos los lacteos me provocan una reaccion inmediata, mucosidad, irritacion de ojos, ronchas en la piel, carraspera y en algunos casos incluso asma.
> 
> ...



Muy agradecido por tus comentarios, Karlos. Muchas gracias ...

Se ve que tendré que restringirlo, .... o prescindir de ello aunque me cueste ....:ouch:

Un abrazo.


----------



## Decrépito (31 Ene 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Soy vegano y maricón
> 
> La dieta de okinawa es vegana, comer carne mu malo



A ver vegano maricón, la gente de okinawa *sí comía carne, pescado, marisco y huevos*Poca, pero comía.

Entre no comer NADA y comer ALGO hay un abismo de diferencia

Cómo me toca los cojones que los veganos afeminados se atribuyan un tanto hablando de la dieta de okinawa como si fuera vegana, la madre que os parió :XX::XX:


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Ene 2019)

Decrépito dijo:


> A ver vegano maricón, la gente de okinawa *sí comía carne, pescado, marisco y huevos*Poca, pero comía.
> 
> Entre no comer NADA y comer ALGO hay un abismo de diferencia
> 
> Cómo me toca los cojones que los veganos afeminados se atribuyan un tanto hablando de la dieta de okinawa como si fuera vegana, la madre que os parió :XX::XX:



Más o menos es la dieta que propone Walter Longo y la que yo mismo trato de seguir. Walter también propone varios días de semiayuno cada 4 meses. En el fondo es la dieta mediterránea de toda la vida, no es casualidad que la esperanza de los países donde estas dietas son tradicionales sean tan altas.

Estamos importando tontunas dietéticas de los americanos, desde los frutarianos a los que creen comer paleo.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Feb 2019)

Hamijos,

he estado leyendo este artículo []Página no encontrada o de acceso restringido | El Mundo, del doctor japonés Yoshinori Nagumo (60ypico años)...



Spoiler












...en el que defiende comer sólo una vez al día, "lo que quieras salvo dulces", aunque también permite picar frutos secos una o dos veces entre horas: _*"Si no comemos por la mañana ni al mediodía, al llegar la noche nos suenan las tripas. La primera vez que suenan, segregamos la hormona de la longevidad [Nagumo no menciona cuál es esa hormona], que rejuvenece la piel y las mucosas. La segunda vez se activa la sirtuina, el gen rejuvenecedor, que reactiva las células y los genes [las sirtuinas de hecho no son un gen, sino una serie de enzimas que regulan la reparación del ADN, el envejecimiento y la muerte celular]. Si nos suenan una tercera vez, el tejido adiposo (la grasa) sintetiza la adiponectina, una proteína que metaboliza la glucosa y tonifica las arterias"*_

Me ha hecho gracia porque un párrafo del texto dice así: _El doctor japonés, que debe de gastar voluntad de hierro, rompe con todas las normas de la nutrición moderna y arranca el día sin desayunar. Y, a poder ser, sin beber. Si tiene la garganta reseca, mastica un chicle. ¡Como lo leen! Y si la noche anterior fue frugal, toma una pieza de fruta con piel -incluidos los peludos kiwis- o un bocata vegetal. Y nada de beber té o café. Los tiene arrestados porque la cafeína en ayunas le provoca náuseas._

Yo llevo unas tres semanas comiendo una sola vez al día, por la noche. Alguna vez he picado entre horas algún dulce o algún pincho pequeño. Suelo mascar chicle durante horas y el té (sobre todo en ayunas) me da náuseas.

El caso es que no sé si por la mala alimentación que he llevado estos últimos tres-cuatro meses, si por el estrés (nervios, contracturas, ansiedad...) o si por falta de nutrientes he notado bastantes molestias en la zona abdominal estos días (gases, hinchazón, falta de apetito, tensión abdominal o sensación constante de digestión).

Pretendo recuperar mis tres buenas comidas diarias y ya luego si eso hacer algún que otro ayuno. ¿Pero alguien sabe a qué pueden deberse esas molestias? ¿Habéis tenido problemas similares en vuestros ayunos?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Feb 2019)

Recién salido del horno, os dejo mi último artículo:

Ejemplo de dieta cetogénica de 2000kcal - Daniscience

Todos a cetosear


----------



## lewis (1 Feb 2019)

_Sustituye una de las comidas semanales por un buen plato de garbanzos, lentejas o alubias con costillas u otro trozo de carne con hueso. Con el hueso luego podéis hacer una sopa añadiendo verduras o una cantidad pequeña de fideos y el agua de las alubias o garbanzos, le podéis añadir pimentón, jengibre u otras especias.

Caldo de huesos

Otra opción es hacerse los platos típicos de arroz con patata cocida. Recomiendo no pasar de 100g de hidratos de carbono totales por comida, no más de 4 comidas en total (400g HC total), bajando la ingesta de grasa este día al máximo, de tal manera que aunque superemos las 2000kcal no sea por mucho (tipo 2500kcal o menos)._

Puedes explicar esto mejor, te refieres a hacer una recarga una vez a la semana o al mes? para salirnos de cetosis. :::

No dices que no hay que pasar de 30gr. de carbohidrato. 4 comidas?


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Feb 2019)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Más o menos es la dieta que propone Walter Longo y la que yo mismo trato de seguir. Walter también propone varios días de semiayuno cada 4 meses. En el fondo es la dieta mediterránea de toda la vida, no es casualidad que la esperanza de los países donde estas dietas son tradicionales sean tan altas.
> 
> Estamos importando tontunas dietéticas de los americanos, desde los frutarianos a los que creen comer paleo.




A ver que se refiere Ud con lo de dieta mediterranea de toda la vida??

Ilustrenos que a veces oigo hablar de dieta mediterranea y me echo a temblar.


----------



## Maybe (1 Feb 2019)

> *Suelo mascar chicle durante horas
> *
> []
> 
> he notado bastantes molestias en la zona abdominal estos días (gases, hinchazón, falta de apetito, tensión abdominal o sensación constante de digestión).



Es el chicle, no tengas dudas.

Este hilo no carga bien... demasiadas páginas, supongo. Igual sería buena idea abrir uno nuevo.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Feb 2019)

Maybe dijo:


> Es el chicle, no tengas dudas.
> 
> Este hilo no carga bien... demasiadas páginas, supongo. Igual sería buena idea abrir uno nuevo.



Lo dudo mucho. Hace años que masco chicle habitualmente y nunca he tenido mayor problema.

Yo diría que es por el estrés de estos últimos meses (+ la mala alimentación que conlleva), porque me noto el abdomen tenso igual que cuando estás nervioso, solo que de estarlo tanto tiempo parece que me haya acostumbrado. Pero igualmente sigo sin tener muy claro cómo afecta el estrés al estómago o al intestino y cómo puedo solucionarlo.

Por lo pronto estoy volviendo a las verduritas al vapor, a tomar citrato de magnesio y a minimizar las harinas, pero sigo comiendo algo de mierda (bollería o bocadillo) cada día.


----------



## Antiguo_Bulldog (2 Feb 2019)

Sigue en twitter a org. sin azucar o comprate el libro y vas a flipar la cantidad de azúcar que llevan los alimentos que consumes normalmente !!!

---------- Post added 02-feb-2019 at 00:48 ----------


----------



## Maybe (2 Feb 2019)

> Lo dudo mucho. Hace años que masco chicle habitualmente y nunca he tenido mayor problema.



Lo mismo decía mi abuelo: cómo iba a tener el hígado hecho polvo por la bebida, si llevaba toda la vida bebiendo y nunca... oh, wait.


----------



## autsaider (2 Feb 2019)

Los paleo llevan razón cuando dicen que el trigo ha sido modificado para hacerlo más comercial.

El problema es que eso es lo que ha ocurrido en mayor o menor medida con todos o casi todos los alimentos que puedes encontrar.

Por ejemplo las almendras originales tenían cianuro. Las que existen ahora no lo tienen porque las han modificado una y otra vez. Y encima las cultivan en suelos muertos y envenenados.

Otro ejemplo: los peces originales venían de mares, rios y lagos. Los que tenemos ahora o vienen de piscifactorias donde los alimentan con lo más barato que pueden. O vienen de mares, rios y lagos demasiado contaminados. En ambos casos es mala idea comerlos.

Los alimentos que comemos hoy día vienen todos de sitios como este:






La pregunta que me hago es ¿qué coño hacemos? Lo único que se me ocurre es comprar ecológico. Pero esto tampoco es solución porque en las ecotiendas muchas cosas que necesitas no las tienen. Por ejemplo tú buscas escarolas en la ecotienda y resulta que no hay. Y cuando la hay resulta que están llenas de bichos y son el triple de caras.

Creo que a menos que tengas tu propio huerto donde cultives tus propios alimentos, lo de comer sano es una batalla que tenemos perdida de antemano. Solo podrán comer sano los adinerados. Los que no lo somos pues tendremos que resignarnos.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Los paleo llevan razón cuando dicen que el trigo ha sido modificado para hacerlo más comercial.
> 
> El problema es que eso es lo que ha ocurrido en mayor o menor medida con todos o casi todos los alimentos que puedes encontrar.
> 
> ...



Vaya, el primet post que te leo en el que has usado el sentido comun.

Nunca vas a eliminar el 100% de los toxicos o productos quimicos que nos meten en la cadena alimentaria, pero se pueden minimizar con una sencilla regla:

Come lo minimo de todo lo que vaya picado, hecho harina o metido en un tetabrick o paquete de colores.

Ni de lejos va a ser igual de perjudicial una zanahoria o un pollo de corral que una caja de galletas o un pan blanco. Ahi no es solo harina de trigo alterado sino todo lo que va añadido.
Igual pasa con la carne picada envasada. Miras la etiqueta y lleva de todo menos carne.

Cocinandose uno mismo lo que se come el problema se minimiza. Como paleo las legumbres no estan en mi base pero las como de vez en cuando sin miedo, bien remojadas y bien cocinadas.


----------



## JAG63 (2 Feb 2019)

Las células pueden usar azúcar o lípidos como combustibles, y el cambio de los primeros a los últimos genera una serie de respuestas celulares que mejoran la capacidad metabólica. "En general, los gusanos se vuelven más magros porque usan lípidos en lugar de azúcar y, al mismo tiempo, están mejor protegidos de los daños oxidativos. El resultado es que tienen una vida útil más larga y saludable"

Descubren el camino de la longevidad intracelular


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

JAG63 dijo:


> Las células pueden usar azúcar o lípidos como combustibles, y el cambio de los primeros a los últimos genera una serie de respuestas celulares que mejoran la capacidad metabólica. "En general, los gusanos se vuelven más magros porque usan lípidos en lugar de azúcar y, al mismo tiempo, están mejor protegidos de los daños oxidativos. El resultado es que tienen una vida útil más larga y saludable"
> 
> Descubren el camino de la longevidad intracelular



Al final van a descubrir el ayuno.


----------



## cidcampeadoreando (2 Feb 2019)

Hola, pregunta para los shurs ejpertos:

Después de haber terminado la cena del día anterior a las 20:30. ¿Se rompe el ayuno tomando a las 07:15 del día siguiente:

- 6 almendras.
- 1 zanahoria de 100 grs.
- 15 grs. de avena integral


Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## 2B-san (2 Feb 2019)

cidcampeadoreando dijo:


> Hola, pregunta para los shurs ejpertos:
> 
> Después de haber terminado la cena del día anterior a las 20:30. ¿Se rompe el ayuno tomando a las 07:15 del día siguiente:
> 
> ...



si, para no romper ayuno tienes que consumir menos de 100 kcal
hay prácticamente tienes cerca de 300kcal

para tomar eso, mejor no tomes nada, aguanta 2-3 horas más y ya tendrías 14-15 horas de ayuno que son suficientes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Feb 2019)

Joachim dijo:


> si, para no romper ayuno tienes que consumir menos de 100 kcal
> hay prácticamente tienes cerca de 300kcal
> 
> para tomar eso, mejor no tomes nada, aguanta 2-3 horas más y ya tendrías 14-15 horas de ayuno que son suficientes.



Yo me tomo un café con mantequilla y canela ¿calorías? ni puta idea, pero no creo que rompa el ayuno... no séienso:


----------



## 2B-san (3 Feb 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo me tomo un café con mantequilla y canela ¿calorías? ni puta idea, pero no creo que rompa el ayuno... no séienso:



por que tomas grasas que no elevan la insulina, el se mete 300kcal de hidratos, no es lo mismo


----------



## autsaider (4 Feb 2019)

¿Tomáis aceite EPA y DHA?

A mi me gustaría tomarlo. De hecho todo el mundo sabe que los aceites poliinsaturados son muy buenos. 

Lo que ya no es tan conocido es que son moléculas demasiado frágiles a la oxidación. Si se envasaran al vacio de inmediato y se almacenaran todo el tiempo en frigoríficos a 4ºC, pues se mantendrían en condiciones. Pero ese nunca es el caso.

De hecho ahora mismo acabo de pinchar una cápsula de aceite de hígado de bacalao. He vertido el aceite en una cuchara y la he olido: huele rancio.

Mientras escribía esto me he puesto a mirar en la wikipedia. Dice que los aceites de calidad no huelen a rancio ni mucho menos a podrido. Dice que tienen un suave aroma y sabor parecido al de las sardinas.

Por tanto una posible solución sería descubrir cuales son las marcas que proporcionan un aceite de calidad. Y para saberlo hay que irlas comprando e irlas pinchando hasta que encontremos una que no huele a rancio ni a podrido.

¿Hay alguien que ya se haya puesto a hacerlo y ya haya encontrado la marca buena?

El pescado tiene niveles anormales de mercurio y otros contaminantes. Hay que depurarlo y durante el proceso se oxida. Así que no creo que encontremos una marca de aceite de pescado buena. Pero lo pregunto por si acaso la hubiera.

Otra opción serían los epa y dha que se obtienen de las algas. Aquí no hay riesgo de envenamiento, luego no hace falta depurarlo, y por tanto será menor la oxidación. Quizá sea aquí donde encontremos el EPA y DHA de calidad.

Como última opción nos queda tomar aceite de lino, nueces, cáñamo, etc. y confiar en que el cuerpo lo transforme en EPA y DHA. En mi caso concreto el aceite lo elaboro yo mismo, lo envaso en diminutos frascos casi herméticos, y lo consumo en poco tiempo. Así que imagino que mi cuerpo dispone de buena materia prima para elaborar el EPA y DHA. Pero tampoco estoy seguro.

¿Alguna idea más?


----------



## Decrépito (4 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Tomáis aceite EPA y DHA?
> 
> A mi me gustaría tomarlo. De hecho todo el mundo sabe que los aceites poliinsaturados son muy buenos.
> 
> ...



No vale la pena. Si quieres uno de calidad con el certificado IFOS te cuesta 44 cholos

Omega 3 SYW. (90 Cápsulas de 1000 mg). Certificado IFOS. Forma Triglicérido. Altamente concentrado: 400 mg de EPA y 200 mg de DHA. De grado farmacéutico, ultra-refinado y molecularmente destilado.: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


(no tiene referidos tranquis)

No vale la pena, para eso gástate ese dinero en sardinas y salmón y de paso comes

En mi opinión prefiero uno barato aunque esté "contaminado" a gastarme una pasta en otro que me dura poco pero es de "calidad"

Llega un momento en que gastar tanto dinero en un suplemento no vale la pena


----------



## autsaider (4 Feb 2019)

Decrépito dijo:


> No vale la pena. Si quieres uno de calidad con el certificado IFOS te cuesta 44 cholos



Acabo de mirar el tema del ifos: https://vibefarma.com/omega-3/por-que-debe-ser-certificado-ifos/

Uno de los criterios que utilizan a la hora de dar la estrella es controlar que la oxidación sea menor del 75%. ¿Significa esto que el 75% del aceite está oxidado?

Y por cierto si hay epa con 5 ifos y barato: Life Extension, Super Omega-3, EPA/DHA with Sesame Lignans & Olive Fruit Extract, 240 Softgels: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## montella (4 Feb 2019)

Ahora esta de moda escuchar lo del caldo de huesos por el colageno....

¿Alguno lo toma?


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Tomáis aceite EPA y DHA?
> 
> A mi me gustaría tomarlo. De hecho todo el mundo sabe que los aceites poliinsaturados son muy buenos.
> 
> ...



Pues si, yo tengo la idea loca de 'suplementarme' hinchandome de pescados grasos - salmón, atún, caballa, arenque... 

Ya te digo, una autentica locura.


----------



## Cazarr (4 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues si, yo tengo la idea loca de 'suplementarme' hinchandome de pescados grasos - *salmón*, atún, caballa, arenque...
> 
> Ya te digo, una autentica locura.



¿Cuál pillas? ienso: ¿Has probado el salmón """"salvaje"""" congelado del Mercadona?


----------



## Qui (4 Feb 2019)

Hígado de bacalao en lata de Mercadona. Verás como no huele nada rancio, está muy bueno y el aceite que viene lo ha soltado él solo al cocerlo.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Feb 2019)

Se han propuesto varios mecanismos para explicar el efecto perjudicial de la carne. *Uno de ellos es la formación de nitrosaminas. Estas se generan, en las condiciones de acidez del estómago, por la reacción entre los nitratos y nitritos añadidos a los productos cárnicos* (para mejorar su conservación y prevenir el botulismo) *con las aminas secundarias, abundantes en dichos productos*. De este modo, en 2010, el comité de la Agencia Internacional para la Investigación del Cáncer *concluyó que los nitratos y los nitritos son sustancias probablemente carcinógenas*. La percepción negativa de estos compuestos ha llevado a reformular la curación de los productos cárnicos, mediante la reducción de su contenido y la adición de ascorbato y eritorbato, que actúan como inhibidores de la nitrosación y aceleran la curación. *No obstante, algunos vegetales (puerro, rábano, remolacha o espinacas) presentan un gran contenido en nitratos, que pueden ser metabolizados y convertidos en nitritos por los microorganismos de la cavidad bucal. Así, el riesgo de cáncer asociado a la carne [por los nitratos y nitritos que contiene] es relativamente bajo si se compara con el de ciertos vegetales*. Por otro lado, el hierro de los productos cárnicos, que es un nutriente esencial, también favorece la formación de compuestos nitrosos (y, además, puede promover por sí solo la carcinogénesis).
_Â¿Influye la alimentaciÃ³n en el cÃ¡ncer? | InvestigaciÃ³n y Ciencia | InvestigaciÃ³n y Ciencia_​
No sé qué conclusión sacar. Tirando de simplismo diría que las espinacas y la remolacha, dos vegetales que como con frecuencia porque me pirran, son "carcinógenas". ::

Como a menudo se me escapa información lo pongo con la esperanza de que alguien me explique por qué estoy equivocado y por qué puedo inflarme a espinacas y remolacha sin miedo.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues si, yo tengo la idea loca de 'suplementarme' hinchandome de pescados grasos - salmón, atún, caballa, arenque...
> 
> Ya te digo, una autentica locura.



La carne de salmón es de tonos grises. Utilizan un abanico para saber la cantidad exacta de colorante que tienen que ponerle en cada parte para ocultar su verdadero aspecto.







Si te inflas a eso me das otra prueba más de que vivo en un mundo de seres que no tienen ni calificativo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> La carne de salmón es de tonos grises. Utilizan un abanico para saber la cantidad exacta de colorante que tienen que ponerle en cada parte para ocultar su verdadero aspecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu que coño sabes que salmon como yo?

La realidad es que de pescado lo que mas me gusta es el boqueron y la sardina. Boqueron compro casi todas las semanas. Sardina y caballa de vez en cuando y salmon de uvas a peras si lo pillo bueno.

Tambien como bastante trucha que pesca el abuelo. Da la casualidad que vive cerca del nacimiento del rio, que te veo venir con lo de la contaminacion.

Luego os comeis la verdura regada en las vegas bajas y ahi no hay ni metales pesados ni fertilizantes a saco... jaja penita me das.


----------



## autsaider (5 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu que coño sabes que salmon como yo?
> 
> La realidad es que de pescado lo que mas me gusta es el boqueron y la sardina. Boqueron compro casi todas las semanas. Sardina y caballa de vez en cuando y salmon de uvas a peras si lo pillo bueno.
> 
> ...



Parece que mi comentario te ha dolido porque es verdad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Parece que mi comentario te ha dolido porque es verdad.



Si bonico tengo dolor de corazon por comerme unos boquerones en vez de pastillitas de por vida.

Es que no dais para mas.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (5 Feb 2019)

El 'atracón' de JLo y su novio tras su (¿absurdo?) reto de 10 días sin carbohidratos y azúcar | Vida-sana/cuerpo | ELMUNDO - El 'atracón' de JLo y su novio tras su (¿absurdo?) reto de 10 días sin carbohidratos y azúcar | Cuerpo

No catar ni hidratos de carbono, ni azúcar durante 10 días. Éste fue el reto que Jennifer López y su novio, Álex Rodríguez, lanzaron a sus millones de seguidores en redes sociales a finales de enero. Durante ese tiempo, la cantante y el ex jugador de béisbol eliminaron de su dieta la pasta, los dulces y las sodas azucaradas, animando a sus fans a perseverar en el 'sacrificio'. Eso sí, llegada la jornada undécima, la pareja festejó su 'heroicidad' metiéndose el atracón de su vida de pizza, patatas fritas, arroz y tarta, tal y como público Rodríguez en su cuenta de Instagram.

No hace falta ser una eminencia para darse cuenta de que su hazaña resulta, como poco, absurda (someterse a cualquier régimen estricto para luego ponerse las botas de todo de lo que te has privado no parece demasiado 'equilibrado') pero, ¿hasta qué punto puede resultar perjudicial quitarse el 100% de los hidratos de carbono de golpe?

María Amaro, experta en nutrición de la Clínica Feel Good (Madrid), lo aclara: "Si realizamos una restricción de este tipo de alimentos durante un periodo prolongado y, además hacemos deporte, someteremos a nuestro cuerpo a un estrés innecesario.

Qué ocurre si eliminamos por completo los hidratos de carbono durante más de 10 días? "Siempre que la ingesta de proteínas sea moderada (inferior a un 25%), al consumir las reservas de glucógeno, entraremos en un modo de quema de grasa, denominado cetosis". ¿Esto qué quiere decir? "Nuestro cuerpo se ve obligado a tirar como combustible principal de los cuerpos cetónicos en lugar del glucógeno, lo que puede tener varios efectos secundarios: irritabilidad, dolor de cabeza, falta de apetito, perdida de músculo, arritmias y mal aliento, entre otros". Esta experta en nutrición advierte de que, cuando se plantea la posibilidad de seguir una dieta tan brusca, "no sólo hay que sopesar los efectos positivos (bajar la resistencia a la insulina, perdida momentánea de peso, etc) que puede acarrear, sino que se debe realizar una valoración global de sus consecuencias en la salud. Eso por no hablar de lo complicado que es mantener en el tiempo un plan tan severo. "Es muy difícil de sostener y, en el momento que se vuelve a la vida normal, lo más lógico es que nos atiborremos de todo lo que pillemos. La base de una buena alimentación es la lógica y, sobre todo, la variedad".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2019)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cuál pillas? ienso: ¿Has probado el salmón """"salvaje"""" congelado del Mercadona?



Lo consumo, me fio de que sea Pacífico noreste y ya está, el noroeste sería Fuckushima jejeje. Pero sí, hoy de hecho toca salmón de Alaska a la plancha.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2019 at 20:04 ----------




Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu que coño sabes que salmon como yo?
> 
> La realidad es que de pescado lo que mas me gusta es el boqueron y la sardina. Boqueron compro casi todas las semanas. Sardina y caballa de vez en cuando y salmon de uvas a peras si lo pillo bueno.
> 
> ...



Le recomiendo la caballa en visolé (creo que se escribe así)

---------- Post added 05-feb-2019 at 20:07 ----------




Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> El 'atracón' de JLo y su novio tras su (¿absurdo?) reto de 10 días sin carbohidratos y azúcar | Vida-sana/cuerpo | ELMUNDO - El 'atracón' de JLo y su novio tras su (¿absurdo?) reto de 10 días sin carbohidratos y azúcar | Cuerpo
> 
> No catar ni hidratos de carbono, ni azúcar durante 10 días. Éste fue el reto que Jennifer López y su novio, Álex Rodríguez, lanzaron a sus millones de seguidores en redes sociales a finales de enero. Durante ese tiempo, la cantante y el ex jugador de béisbol eliminaron de su dieta la pasta, los dulces y las sodas azucaradas, animando a sus fans a perseverar en el 'sacrificio'. Eso sí, llegada la jornada undécima, la pareja festejó su 'heroicidad' metiéndose el atracón de su vida de pizza, patatas fritas, arroz y tarta, tal y como público Rodríguez en su cuenta de Instagram.
> 
> ...



Existen tres macro nutrientes y los tres son necesarios: proteínas, grasas y carbohidratos

Quitarse los últimos en su totalidad se denomina dieta cetogénica y no es mala si la sabes hacer, y además se recomienda hacerla solo durante un tiempo. Ahora bien si comía fruta y verdura entonces no se quitaron los carbos, sino los carbos refinados (harinas, pan, pasta, azúcares, procesados de todo tipo, etc), esto último no sólo no es malo sino que es lo que las autoridades deberían estar recomendando a todo el mundo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Feb 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo consumo, me fio de que sea Pacífico noreste y ya está, el noroeste sería Fuckushima jejeje. Pero sí, hoy de hecho toca salmón de Alaska a la plancha.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-feb-2019 at 20:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo de visole no sale en San Google 

Explica en que consiste...

Los de retirar 10 dias los hidratos refinados es una subnormalada como cualquier otra.

En 10 dias no llegas a hacer el cambio metabolico. Te comes el mono de azucar para luego pegarte el atracon... dos tontos muy tontos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de visole no sale en San Google
> 
> Explica en que consiste...
> 
> ...



Abres la caballa por la mitad, cruda (precongela antes porsiaca), la bañas en vinagre y sal durante unos dos días, hasta que veas que se pone algo blanco del vinagre, luego tiras el vinagre, le echas AOVE y pimentón y a disfrutar. También está genial con melva y con bonito.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Feb 2019)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Se han propuesto varios mecanismos para explicar el efecto perjudicial de la carne. *Uno de ellos es la formación de nitrosaminas. Estas se generan, en las condiciones de acidez del estómago, por la reacción entre los nitratos y nitritos añadidos a los productos cárnicos* (para mejorar su conservación y prevenir el botulismo) *con las aminas secundarias, abundantes en dichos productos*. De este modo, en 2010, el comité de la Agencia Internacional para la Investigación del Cáncer *concluyó que los nitratos y los nitritos son sustancias probablemente carcinógenas*. La percepción negativa de estos compuestos ha llevado a reformular la curación de los productos cárnicos, mediante la reducción de su contenido y la adición de ascorbato y eritorbato, que actúan como inhibidores de la nitrosación y aceleran la curación. *No obstante, algunos vegetales (puerro, rábano, remolacha o espinacas) presentan un gran contenido en nitratos, que pueden ser metabolizados y convertidos en nitritos por los microorganismos de la cavidad bucal. Así, el riesgo de cáncer asociado a la carne [por los nitratos y nitritos que contiene] es relativamente bajo si se compara con el de ciertos vegetales*. Por otro lado, el hierro de los productos cárnicos, que es un nutriente esencial, también favorece la formación de compuestos nitrosos (y, además, puede promover por sí solo la carcinogénesis).
> _Â¿Influye la alimentaciÃ³n en el cÃ¡ncer? | InvestigaciÃ³n y Ciencia | InvestigaciÃ³n y Ciencia_​
> No sé qué conclusión sacar. Tirando de simplismo diría que las espinacas y la remolacha, dos vegetales que como con frecuencia porque me pirran, son "carcinógenas". ::
> 
> Como a menudo se me escapa información lo pongo con la esperanza de que alguien me explique por qué estoy equivocado y por qué puedo inflarme a espinacas y remolacha sin miedo.



pues la carne no tiene anticancerígenos que puedan compensar sus efectos negativos si se consume en exceso (el consumo actual) y la remolacha, las espinacas y demás sí. 

No he visto un estudio que relacione un consumo elevado de verduras con una tasa mayor de cáncer.

Con la proteína animal hay miles.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues la carne no tiene anticancerígenos que puedan compensar sus efectos negativos si se consume en exceso (el consumo actual) y la remolacha, las espinacas y demás sí.
> 
> No he visto un estudio que relacione un consumo elevado de verduras con una tasa mayor de cáncer.
> 
> Con la proteína animal hay miles.



Sip.

Ojalá alguno discriminara entre carnes procesadas y no procesadas, o entre proteína animal imbricada en una dieta que prime el metabolismo de las grasas y proteína animal consumida como parte de una dieta que utilice como combustible principal la glucosa...

Aquí le espero, comiendo un huevo.

De lo de que el China Study limitara sus datos al rango 50-80% de carbos y extrapolara por la jeró al rango 0-50%, tampoco ha dicho ná.


----------



## MartínJR (6 Feb 2019)

Que cada uno coma lo que le de la gana pero con cabeza. Yo creo que la clave está en comer comida real, la de toda la vida como las verduras, la fruta, las legumbres, la carne, el pescado...la diferencia es descartar todo lo ultraprocesado, con miles de conservates y alto contenido en azucar nada beneficioso.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Feb 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Ojalá alguno discriminara entre carnes procesadas y no procesadas, o entre proteína animal imbricada en una dieta que prime el metabolismo de las grasas y proteína animal consumida como parte de una dieta que utilice como combustible principal la glucosa...
> 
> ...



luego igual contesto con más detalle, pero este tipo de comentarios sólo evidencia tu falta de conocimiento de estadística y lo que es un estudio multivariable.

Campbell y su equipo trabajaron con los datos que disponían y obtuvieron las conclusiones inevitables utilizando herramientas estadísticas, dichas conclusiones han sido confirmadas por muchos profesionales.

Pero es que luego están todos los demás estudios a otros niveles de evidencia.

Las conclusiones son las que son independientemente del origen de la proteína animal. Lo cual es lógico incluso, ya que el perfil de aminoácidos no esenciales es distinto que el de cualquier proteína vegetal, por ejemplo.

No hay ventajas conocidas en una dieta baja en carbohidratos para ninguna población humana a largo plazo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> luego igual contesto con más detalle, pero este tipo de comentarios sólo evidencia tu falta de conocimiento de estadística y lo que es un estudio multivariable.



Jé. Claro, no es como si me dedicara a la investigación, ni nada...



> Campbell y su equipo trabajaron con los datos que disponían y obtuvieron las conclusiones inevitables utilizando herramientas estadísticas, dichas conclusiones han sido confirmadas por muchos profesionales.
> 
> Pero es que luego están todos los demás estudios a otros niveles de evidencia.



Sí, claro. Estudios que se refieren a un rango concreto de proporciones de macronutrientes, concretamente, el rango que mantiene el metabolismo de la glucosa como opción primaria.

Pero EXTRAPOLAR esos resultados hacia un rango que cambia por completo el funcionamiento metabólico es UN ERROR.

Como veo que no entiende el problema con la extrapolación a un rango en el que las condiciones de contorno varían bruscamente, le voy a poner un ejemplo para inanes:

Imagine que un toro de lidia pudiera pensar (pero no mucho).

Tras su nacimiento, se le mima con cuidado.
Después se le da libertad plena para pasear por una amplia dehesa en la que abunda la hierba fresca y fragante.
Cuando alcanza la madurez sexual, se le brindan todo tipo de hembras para que las monte y fecunde.
Cuanto más florece, con más mimo y cuidado lo trata el ganadero.

Un día, el toro se encuentra la verja abierta, y se pregunta: 
¿Qué debo hacer?
¿Salgo por patas de este paraíso?
¿O me quedo?

Basándose en cómo ha sido su vida hasta hoy, el toro razona que no hay motivo para huir. Extrapola su experiencia pasada hacia el futuro y sólo vislumbra una vida cada vez más placentera y tranquila, así que se queda.

Al mes siguiente, lo meten en un camión y lo llevan a una plaza de toros, donde muere: *No fue capaz de prever que el comportamiento del ganadero una vez alcanzara el punto óptimo para la lidia no era extrapolable en base a su comportamiento anterior*



> Las conclusiones son las que son independientemente del origen de la proteína animal. Lo cual es lógico incluso, ya que el perfil de aminoácidos no esenciales es distinto que el de cualquier proteína vegetal, por ejemplo.



¿Ah, sí?

¿Conoce usted estudios que discriminan entre carne procesada y no procesada, o entre carne de pasto y carne de pienso? ¿podría enlazarlos?

¿O es otro farol, como lo de que había estudios nutricionales sobre poblaciones con dietas bajas en carbohidratos?



> No hay ventajas conocidas en una dieta baja en carbohidratos para ninguna población humana a largo plazo.



No. Lo que no hay es un estudio a largo plazo de ningún tipo, por lo que no es que no haya ventajas conocidas, es que conocidas, conocidas, no hay ni ventajas, ni desventajas: NO SE SABE.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Feb 2019)

MartínJR dijo:


> Que cada uno coma lo que le de la gana pero con cabeza. Yo creo que la clave está en comer comida real, la de toda la vida como las verduras, la fruta, las legumbres, la carne, el pescado...la diferencia es descartar todo lo ultraprocesado, con miles de conservates y alto contenido en azucar nada beneficioso.



en esto es en lo único en lo que están de acuerdo los gurús con los científicos, y todos los científicos entre sí.

Aunque en estos tiempos ya casi es posible, por no decir totalmente imposible, encontrar comida como la de antes.

Precisamente el pescado está todo contaminado, en mayor o menor medida, como no lo críes tú. Lo mismo para la carne o la leche, y los vegetales están menos contaminados porque están más abajo en la escala trófica, pero ni siquiera los orgánicos están ya 100% libres de contaminantes de algún tipo.

Así que entiendo que hoy en día, y para todos, los suplementos tienen su lugar como parte del procesamiento de muchos alimentos, al fin y al cabo cocinar es eso, hacer más accesibles los nutrientes de ciertos alimentos.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2019 at 17:44 ----------




> Jé. Claro, no es como si me dedicara a la investigación, ni nada...



claro, claro, pues coge los datos crudos y analízalos con rigor, no echando ojeadas.

No conozco un sólo estadístico que no haya confirmado los resultados del estudio china, que repito, no es el único ni el más importante estudio en el que se basa campbell para obtener sus conclusiones. 

De momento todos tus comentarios sólo muestran una ausencia total de rigor y una extrapolación de tu experiencia personal a toda la especie humana.




> No. Lo que no hay es un estudio a largo plazo de ningún tipo, por lo que no es que no haya ventajas conocidas, es que conocidas, conocidas, no hay ni ventajas, ni desventajas: NO SE SABE.



muéstrame un sólo pueblo con una dieta tradicional como la que dices, que los hay, que haya sido creador de civilización y haya tenido éxito a largo plazo.

Espero sentado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Feb 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, pues coge los datos crudos y analízalos con rigor, no echando ojeadas.



Para descartar la aplicabilidad de sus resultados a un caso que no contemplan no necesito dedicarle un tiempo que prefiero dedicar a otras cosas.



> No conozco un sólo estadístico que no haya confirmado los resultados del estudio china, que repito, no es el único ni el más importante estudio en el que se basa campbell para obtener sus conclusiones.



Tampoco conoce un sólo estudio estadístico que haya extendido el campo de recogida de datos a dietas por debajo del 30-40% de CH.



> De momento todos tus comentarios sólo muestran una ausencia total de rigor y una extrapolación de tu experiencia personal a toda la especie humana.



No, qué va. Es usted el que extrapola las conclusiones de un estudio sobre un rango dietético concreto a otros rangos en los que una serie de condiciones de contorno cruciales no se mantienen.

Yo, en honor al rigor, ni siquiera AFIRMO que las teorías refrendadas por un número no despreciable de experiencias personales sean acertadas.

Me limito a señalar que usted no tiene argumentos sólidos para AFIRMAR que son falsas.

Como ya le dije previamente, un estudio estadístico es mejor que la acumulación de experiencias personales, pero la acumulación de experiencias personales es mejor que NADA, que es lo que usted presenta como evidencia de lo desacertado del paradigma LCHF.



> muéstrame un sólo pueblo con una dieta tradicional como la que dices, que los hay, que haya sido creador de civilización y haya tenido éxito a largo plazo.
> 
> Espero sentado.



Entramos en bucle: ya expliqué anteriormente por qué las culturas cazadoras tienen *motivos no relacionados con la salubridad de su dieta* para no ser fácilmente el germen de grandes civilizaciones.

- Nomadismo
- Escasez alimentaria por la limitación al almacenamiento de alimento
- Reducida acumulación de capital (sólo lo que puedas llevarte)
- Bajo nivel de especialización 
- Condiciones climáticas adversas
- Riesgos inherentes a la caza

Con eso y con todo, creo que fue Zapatitos el que sacó a la luz el imperio MONGOL.

Ya sabe, *el imperio de terreno continuo más extenso de la historia*, y tal y tal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues la carne no tiene anticancerígenos que puedan compensar sus efectos negativos si se consume en exceso (el consumo actual) y la remolacha, las espinacas y demás sí.
> 
> No he visto un estudio que relacione un consumo elevado de verduras con una tasa mayor de cáncer.
> 
> Con la proteína animal hay miles.



No he visto yo ese estudio sobre la carne y el cancer ni tu lo has aportado jamas.

Alguna mentirijilla mas?


----------



## autsaider (7 Feb 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Existen tres macro nutrientes y los tres son necesarios: proteínas, grasas y carbohidratos
> 
> Quitarse los últimos en su totalidad se denomina dieta cetogénica y no es mala si la sabes hacer



Estoy 100% seguro de que comer carbos hace que el cuerpo se llene de hongos. Por eso me he planteado más de una vez suprimir los carbos de mi dieta y he hecho mis experimentos con dietas cetogénicas.

El problema es que hay algo que no encaja. Y por eso no me decido a suprimir los carbos. Se trata de lo siguiente.

Las calorias de la leche materna son:
-7% proteina
-57% grasa
-36% carbohidratos

El cuerpo humano tiene:
-70% agua
-20% grasa
-7% proteina
-3% azúcar, vitaminas y minerales.

Los billones de células de nuestro cuerpo están hechas de grasa. Por eso tenemos el triple de grasa que de proteina. Cuando somos bebes y estamos en fase de crecimiento acelerado necesitamos un aporte extra de grasa para poder construir nuestro cuerpo (porque nuestro cuerpo se hace con grasa). Pero si no fuera por esa necesidad extra de grasa, sospecho que la leche materna sería parecida a la dieta 80-10-10.

Pues eso es lo que no me encaja. Si comer azúcar es malo porque hace que el cuerpo se llene de hongos ¿entonces como se explica la composición de la leche materna? ¿qué se me ha pasado por alto?

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy 100% seguro de que comer carbos hace que el cuerpo se llene de hongos. Por eso me he planteado más de una vez suprimir los carbos de mi dieta y he hecho mis experimentos con dietas cetogénicas.
> 
> El problema es que hay algo que no encaja. Y por eso no me decido a suprimir los carbos. Se trata de lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



Una persona metabólicamente sana, que gestione bien los chutes de insulina no tendrá problemas en comer hidratos (los que quiera), mientras provengan de la fruta y verdura. Y el día que se coma un buen bocadillo, plato de macarrones, no debería tener mayor problema siempre y cuando sean un complemento al comer REAL. (he dicho complemento no que formen parte del 50% de la alimentación diaria).

Piensa que el hombre ancestral, cuando se topaba con un panal de abejas se pondría morado a miel. Pero no tenía miel todo el año (como nosotros ahora). Pero la cuestión es que cuando podía se hartaría a ella.
Así que el ser humano está capacitado para poder comer azúcar/hidrato, siempre y cuando sea natural (frutas, verduras, miel), pq vienen con su fibra y demás, que atenúa el impacto insulínico. 

El problema viene cuando has pasado mucho años abusando de los hidratos de todo tipo y de las grasas trans. Y además, has comido poca comida REAL, mucho procesado... y tienes el pancreas tocado y los intestinos que no funcionan bien.

Ahí sí que te diría que te acerques lo máximo posible a una dieta Ceto. Minimiza los hidratos lo que puedas. Hay profesionales que te ayudan a ello, que te hacen un reset a nivel de flora bacterianta, te dan ciertos suplementos y poco a poco, puedes volver a comer frutas y verduras sin problema.


----------



## autsaider (7 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una persona metabólicamente sana, que gestione bien los chutes de insulina no tendrá problemas en comer hidratos (los que quiera), mientras provengan de la fruta y verdura.



Nuestro cuerpo está lleno de microbios:
-Bajo indice glucémico significa que los carbos se los comen los microbios antes de que nuestro cuerpo pueda hacerlo. 
-Alto indice glucémico significa que nuestro cuerpo es más rápido y los pilla antes que ellos.

Te digo que me preocupa que los carbos me llenen el cuerpo de hongos, y lo primero que haces es sugerir alimentos con bajo indice glucémico. Si hago eso mi cuerpo estará aún más lleno de hongos porque tendrán más de su alimento favorito.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Nuestro cuerpo está lleno de microbios:
> -Bajo indice glucémico significa que los carbos se los comen los microbios antes de que nuestro cuerpo pueda hacerlo.
> -Alto indice glucémico significa que nuestro cuerpo es más rápido y los pilla antes que ellos.
> 
> Te digo que me preocupa que los carbos me llenen el cuerpo de hongos, y lo primero que haces es sugerir alimentos con bajo indice glucémico. Si hago eso mi cuerpo estará aún más lleno de hongos porque tendrán más de su alimento favorito.



No. Digo que un cuerpo metabolicamente sano (y no sedentario), manejará sin problema los carbos (siempre que sean los naturales).

Si tienes un problema de hongos y crees que son los carbos los que empeoran la situación es mejor irte al extremo de la Keto.

Está claro que si tienes un problema con la microbiota, aquello que comas, será alimento para los microbios y va a empeorar.

Por eso, te hacen hacer un reset y te restablecen la flora.


----------



## autsaider (7 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Por eso, te hacen hacer un reset y te restablecen la flora.



¿Como se hace eso?


----------



## Rauxa (7 Feb 2019)

Para mi los psiconeuroinmunologos son los grandes expertos:

Regenera: clínicas y formación de Psiconeuroinmunología Clínica
Estan en Barcelona, banyoles, palafrugell i mallorca creo.
No sé si hacen algo online, pero a lo mejor te pueden recomendar algun profesional en tu zona.

Te dicen que vayas con una analítica y te tienen más de 1 hora explicando lo que te pasa, como se puede solucionar...


----------



## javigz (7 Feb 2019)

Interesante artículo en RT que cita un artículo americano:

*Antropólogos de la Universidad de Yale sugieren que el alto contenido en grasas de la dieta de nuestros antepasados llevó a un aumento del tamaño del cerebro y la aparición del humano moderno.*

¿Fue la grasa la 'tentación' que nos hizo humanos?


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Como se hace eso?



no te va a gustar el proceso, pero se hacen trasplantes de flora intestinal.


----------



## autsaider (8 Feb 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no te va a gustar el proceso, pero se hacen trasplantes de flora intestinal.



¿Te hiciste trasplantes?

Los bifidobacterium son los que colonizan el intestino y los que necesitamos a largo plazo. Los lactobacilus generan tanto ácido que se destruyen a si mismos y todo lo que pillan. Por eso solo sirven como tratamiento de choque y solución a corto plazo.

Para meter bifidobacterium basta con tomar cereal o legumbre fermentado. O simplemente beber el caldo turbio que se forma cuando lo fermentas. O aún más sencillo: comprar un suplemento como este Bífidus activo LINEAVI | 5 mil millones de UFC activas | con lactobacillales del género Bifidobacterium bifidum (bifidobacterias) | fabricado en Alemania | 90 cápsulas veganas (provisión para 3 meses): Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Feb 2019)

no, ni de pelo


----------



## astruriana (8 Feb 2019)

Iiolde 

Enviado desde mi SM-J106H mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-feb-2019 at 12:46 ----------

El p9

Enviado desde mi SM-J106H mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Feb 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Estoy 100% seguro de que comer carbos hace que el cuerpo se llene de hongos. Por eso me he planteado más de una vez suprimir los carbos de mi dieta y he hecho mis experimentos con dietas cetogénicas.
> 
> El problema es que hay algo que no encaja. Y por eso no me decido a suprimir los carbos. Se trata de lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



las necesidades de los niños no son las de los adultos, aún así la leche humana es de las que más carbohidratos tienen y de las que menos proteínas. 

El mayor periodo de crecimiento del ser humano es durante los primeros meses en los que llega a duplicar su peso y eso lo hace con una cantidad de proteínas que no llega a dos gramos por kg de peso corporal, después jamás vamos a tener un crecimiento tan acelerado, luego nunca, salvo enfermedad, vamos a necesitar ni tantas proteínas ni tantas grasas.

Los niños normalmente digieren y metabolizan mejor la grasa que los adultos.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2019 at 21:21 ----------




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Para descartar la aplicabilidad de sus resultados a un caso que no contemplan no necesito dedicarle un tiempo que prefiero dedicar a otras cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco conoce un sólo estudio estadístico que haya extendido el campo de recogida de datos a dietas por debajo del 30-40% de CH.



sigues en tus trece, vamos a ver, no sólo es ese estudio, son los miles que cita Campbell, hay muchos otros estudios con diferentes niveles de evidencia.

Pero de todas maneras sigues sin entender, a pesar de que se supone que investigas, que de la vasta evidencia del estudio china (hay muy pocos estudios similares, puedes comprobarlo con scopus, por ejemplo) se inferencia, DESPUÉS DE UN ESTUDIO ESTADÍSTICO RIGUROSO, que las correlaciones sugeridas para las distintas relaciones que se comprobaron son fuertemente lineales, es decir, a más carne, controlados otros factores (no uno, dos o tres, varias decenas), mayor porcentaje de enfermedades de afluencia y viceversa.

No hace falta un estudio como el que dices para negar tal evidencia o negar que se pueda extrapolar tales resultados al caso que comentas.

Caso, vuelvo a repetir, del que se tienen algunas evidencias en poblaciones con dietas tradicionales bajas en carbohidratos (mongoles o esquimales, por ejemplo), y cuyos resultados confirman que la extrapolación con las correlaciones obtenidas a partir de datos del estudio china siguen siendo válidas.

No parece que entiendes que es un análisis estadístico.



> Entramos en bucle: ya expliqué anteriormente por qué las culturas cazadoras tienen *motivos no relacionados con la salubridad de su dieta* para no ser fácilmente el germen de grandes civilizaciones.
> 
> - Nomadismo
> - Escasez alimentaria por la limitación al almacenamiento de alimento
> ...



en fin, otra vez lo mismo, las evidencias se analizan, y alguna ya referencié (específicamente de los esquimales, por ejemplo) con control de factores de confusión.

Ya sólo te queda, como a los demás, no creerte miles de estudios porque sí, y eso que no son precisamente mainstream, ninguno de ellos, ni siquiera el estudio china, que no conoce ni un puto batillas ni lo recomiendan a sus pacientes.

Los mongoles no han creado ninguna civilización propia, fueron absorbidos allá donde conquistaron por la cultura local (todas culturas de base agraria) y duraron cuatro telediarios. 

No son ejemplos de nada en ese aspecto.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (8 Feb 2019)

Ya pero Sunwukung, ¿Qué les dices a las personas que tienen sobrepeso?¿Qué siga haciendo lo que hace y que siga con hidratos de carbono hasta que reviente?
¿No te da vergüenza seguir haciendo proselitismo de esa doctrina que sigues a pesar de la cantidad de gente que sufre con sus consecuencias como el sobrepeso y enfermedades?
Me parece execrable esa actitud que rechaza soluciones a males sólo porque ellas se oponen a sus creencias, como el caso de Sunwukung y su vegetarianismo o veganismo o etc...

Esta claro que, si estás en España, tienes sobrepeso y algún problema de salud, plantéate comer menos azúcares y harinas. Eso fijo, de hecho el título del hilo así lo dice.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Feb 2019)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> Ya pero Sunwukung, ¿Qué les dices a las personas que tienen sobrepeso?¿Qué siga haciendo lo que hace y que siga con hidratos de carbono hasta que reviente?
> ¿No te da vergüenza seguir haciendo proselitismo de esa doctrina que sigues a pesar de la cantidad de gente que sufre con sus consecuencias como el sobrepeso y enfermedades?
> Me parece execrable esa actitud que rechaza soluciones a males sólo porque ellas se oponen a sus creencias, como el caso de Sunwukung y su vegetarianismo o veganismo o etc...
> 
> Esta claro que, si estás en España, tienes sobrepeso y algún problema de salud, plantéate comer menos azúcares y harinas. Eso fijo, de hecho el título del hilo así lo dice.



joder, joder, todavía con esta cantinela:

McDougall Program Success Story: Model: No Longer Overweight | Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center

McDougall Program Success Story: Lost Over 70 Pounds | Dr. McDougall's Health & Medical Center

150lb Weight Loss & Off Meds || Plant-Based Success Story - YouTube

más millones de chinos, japoneses, tus ancestros comiendo legumbres y pan principalmente...

el problema es que aquí se habla casi siempre de carbohidratos=malos, sean cuáles sean y se recomienda, específicamente, una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas como lo mejor para el ser humano, en general, estadísticamente hablando, y eso se pega de tortas con la evidencia esa que no reconocen, que es la mayoritaria.

Aparte que el azúcar perse no es malo, es la cantidad que comas, las harinas per se tampoco, es la cantidad que comas y si tienes celiaquía o sensibilidad. 

Que sobran y son sustituibles, sí, que es más nocivo comer algo de pan moderno de vez en cuando o algo de azúcar que inflarse a panceta o carnaza, pues no.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (8 Feb 2019)

Pero ¿Qué dices de los chinos? Eso era antes, pero ¿Ahora? Joer, pero si tienen también problemas de obesidad. Así que no, eso ahora ya no cuela.
Y si te asomas a la calle, y ves la cantidad de gordos que hay y que hace 30 años no había, te das cuenta de que hay un problema, y ese problema son los carbohidratos, las harinas, las comidas procesadas y demás basura.
Y vienes tú y dices que no, que los carbohidratos son tus amigos.

Y dirás que lo dietas bajas en carbos y alta en grasas se pegan de tortas con la evidencia, pero ignoro de qué evidencia nos hablas, cuando los que estamos en este hilo y seguimos lo de menos carbos/harinas y mas grasas, damos fe de que sí, se baja peso, y no sólo eso, se gana más SALUD.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Feb 2019)

A ver si con el nuevo diseño Sugus deja de dar por culo con los hidratos.


----------



## FROM HELL (14 Feb 2019)

Desde que los japonenes modelnos han abrazado la dieta azucarada y procesada paco de mierda del occidente anglosajon, ha caido la esperanza de vida de sus islas. 

Okinawa rules: Pescado y moluscos recien capturados. Tofu artesanal. Verduras y hortalizas de la huerta del vecino de al lado. Boniatos por un tubo. Un poco de fruta. Cero azucares procesados o refinados. De vez en cuando añaden carne de cerdo a la ecuacion y repiten la formula dia tras dia. Un poquito de ejercicio fisico y banzai! 

Y no, no tienen carencias nutricionales ni tampoco se envenenan por metal pesado o mercurio, ni por la radiactividad de las centrales nucleares. Cuerpos magros, esbeltos y sanos hasta los 90 años.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Feb 2019)

Sunwukung es retrasado el pobre. Qué pena de verdad, que resistencia cerril a sencillamente ceder ni un milímetro, no lee, no escucha, no nada.


----------



## Monchitto (14 Feb 2019)

Que os jodan CETOPALETOS de mierda, a ver si os creéis que con harina de almendras va a ser lo mismo :XX:


----------



## torio (15 Feb 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Efectivamente reducir azúcar es bueno y te digo el porqué.

Menos azúcar supone menos insulina y menos insulina supone menos esfuerzo para el páncreas que tiene que producir esa insulina. 

Si le metes mucha azúcar al cuerpo, el páncreas tiene que producir mucha insulina y eso a la corta o a la larga genera resistencia a la insulina.

Como el cuerpo no es gilipollas y lleva milenios evolucionando para sobrevivir a costa de lo que sea, decide que es mejor generar adipocitos (células adiposas (grasa corporal)) que amortiguan los picos de azúcar y reducen la producción de insulina, ya que los adipocitos absorben esos picos de azúcar y los convierten en grasas para evitar esos picos de azúcar en sangre y la consiguiente resistencia a la insulina que terminaría por provocar diabetes, algo nefasto para el organismo.

Como no me quiero alargar y liar más al lector, te digo que efectivamente reducir azúcar es bueno o muy bueno o digamos que es lo normal. Nunca hemos tenido tanto acceso al azúcar como ahora. Cualquier mierda tiene un huevo de azúcar, desde que empezamos el día nos metemos 2 cucharadas de azúcar en el café, después alguna mierda azucarada cae, ya sea en forma de bebida energética, chuche de máquina expendedora o postre industrial en el almuerzo, seguido de otras cuantas cucharadas en el café de la sobre mesa o de la merienda. Esos picos de azúcar generan una reacción inmunológica que general la producción de adipocitos y engordas para frenar esos picos de azúcar, pero la cosa no queda ahí.

Cuanto más engordas, es decir, cuanto más tejido adiposo genera tu cuerpo para amortiguar los picos de azúcar y así evitar la resistencia a la insulina, más se aromatiza la testosterona, que básicamente es la conversión de testosterona en estradiol, es decir estrógeno.

Entiendo que no se entienda lo que digo, pero básicamente cuanto más gordo está alguien, menos testosterona tiene en la sangre, porque su tejido adiposo capta la testosterona y la reconvierte en estradiol o estrógenos que es lo mismo, de ahí que a los gordos les terminen creciendo tetas, ya que al convertirse su testosterona en estrógeno, su cuerpo se feminiza.

Como ese déficit de testo afecta a muchas cosas del cuerpo, como el cerebro, ya que la testosterona también afecta a procesos neurológicos, ese déficit de testosterona termina provocando depresión, ansiedad y un mal estar generalizado, que remiten cuando haces una dieta mínima de azúcares.

En realidad si dejas de consumir azúcares lo que pasa es que tu organismo se reconfigura y vuelve a funcionar correctamente, de ahí que mejore tu estado de ánimo, adelgaces y aumente tu masa muscular, ya que al reducir el azúcar, lo que estás haciendo es dejar de obligar al organismo a que tenga más tejido adiposo del que debería de tener. Aunque hay que recordar que ese tejido adiposo te está protegiendo de ti mismo, al consumir mucha más azúcar de la que deberías, si no engordases, al final terminarías con enfermedades extremadamente más jodidas que tener una baja testo o estar gordo, por eso es conveniente entender que el problema no son los kilos, el problema en realidad es el azúcar que es el que obliga a tu cuerpo a defenderse y a joder antes unas cosas que otras, porque básicamente estamos diseñados para sobrevivir y el cuerpo si se ve atacado va a reaccionar para protegerse, aunque tú seas subnormal.

Para terminar quiero decir que se puede comer lo que se quiera, grasas incluidas, porque llevamos decenas de mieles de años comiendo lo que pillamos, pero el azúcar no es algo que haya abundado tanto, salvo en la fruta la miel y poco más. Ahora hay azúcar hasta en la sopa y lo digo de forma literal y eso es lo que nos hace engordar y enfermar y eso es así, porque las élites quieren que sea así, ya que cuanto menos testosterona, más mansos que es el objetivo de la epidemia de obesidad que azota a los países occidentales.

Qué es un buey, pues un toro castrado y con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## Monchitto (15 Feb 2019)

torio dijo:


> Efectivamente reducir azúcar es bueno y te digo el porqué.
> 
> Menos azúcar supone menos insulina y menos insulina supone menos esfuerzo para el páncreas que tiene que producir esa insulina.
> 
> ...



Gordo alcoholico de mierda que *ni ciclándote con testo ganabas músculo* :XX: pero repetías que solo se puede ganar músculo ciclándote, pero tú ni así :XX:

Encima repites lo que todos sabemos, la teoría de la dieta cetogénica, ¿qué coño es lo que pretendes repitiendo como un loro algo tan básico?

Mientras yo sin dieta CETOPORROS, ni ciclos ni privándome de nada







La dieta cetoPALETA es el nuevo veganismo, paletos que tienen fobia a la insulina y restringen su dieta de forma más radical que un vegano de mierda.

Seguid con esas paletadas que a medio plazo incluso comienzan a ser perjudiciales. Es curioso las élites qué bien se lo montan para imponer dietas extremas a la borregada, y ellos tragan perfectamente :XX:

De hecho para la dieta cetogénica se usan los mismos SESGOS pàra adoctrinar que en la vegana prácticamente. Quitando lo de los animalitos es lo mismo


----------



## Rain dog (15 Feb 2019)

torio dijo:


> Efectivamente reducir azúcar es bueno y te digo el porqué.
> 
> Menos azúcar supone menos insulina y menos insulina supone menos esfuerzo para el páncreas que tiene que producir esa insulina.
> 
> ...



Magnífico, caballero. Dos cosas me han cambiado la vida:

1) Orientar mi dieta hacia lo paleo. Y por supuesto, reducir todo lo posible harinas y azúcares.

2) Orientar mi deporte a los sprints en el caso del cardio, y a entrenamiento de fuerza con ejercicios compuestos.

Estoy mejor a niveles de energía, composición muscular, y ganas de follercio y disfrute durante el mismo, sobre los 40 que estoy, que sobre los 20.

Lo único que lamento es no haber descubierto esto en mis 20's. Los que estéis ahí, probadlo. Comeros vuestras Telepizzas cuando os de la gana, yo también lo hago. Seguid la regla del 80-20; trabajas para el 100%, pero te permites un 20% de fallo.

Y a disfrutar de la vida. Como ha dicho el compañero, nos quieren bueyes. Empezad a comer comida de verdad, en lugar del pienso del amo, y veréis.


----------



## Monchitto (15 Feb 2019)

Rain dog dijo:


> Magnífico, caballero. Dos cosas me han cambiado la vida:
> 
> 1) Orientar mi dieta hacia lo paleo. Y por supuesto, reducir todo lo posible harinas y azúcares.
> 
> ...



El problema es cuando hay MERMADOS extremos como karlos smith "el grasitas" que incluso en los días donde "se salta" la dieta sigue sin comer hidratos de carbono, toma harina de almendras en vez de otras y muy limitado, etc. Que en ocasiones especiales siga haciendo mierdas ceto paleto como navidades y demás es para pegarle un puñetazo a gente así. Y está ocurriendo

Es que no me imagino que un hijo de puta en un día señalado donde unos amigos quedan a comer paella diga que no viene porque hace dieta ceto, es para pegarle un puñetazo, es gente más tarada que los veganos

Fíjate que doy la razón al subnormal de sunwoking (vegano tarado) porque en este hilo tiene más sentido común que el grasitas y demás panda de transtornados


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2019)

Pero Quali estás siendo injusto. Aquí se dan las claves para que los obesos puedan adelgazar. Y eso vale mucho.

En términos generales estoy de acuerdo contigo en que si estás SANO no tiene sentido una cetogenica... Pero esa no es la cuestión del hilo joder


----------



## Monchitto (15 Feb 2019)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero Quali estás siendo injusto. Aquí se dan las claves para que los obesos puedan adelgazar. Y eso vale mucho.
> 
> En términos generales estoy de acuerdo contigo en que si estás SANO no tiene sentido una cetogenica... Pero esa no es la cuestión del hilo joder



Cierto que no es la cuestión del hilo pero sí se ha terminado hablando más de esta dieta que de las harinas en sí

La fiebre de la dieta ceto es enfermiza, mírate toda la gente que sigue al cara simio de fitness revolucionario. Están más lobotomizados que un vegano. Tienen insulinafobia e hidratodecarbonofobia.

Y en el extranjero es aún más obsesión.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Feb 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Cierto que no es la cuestión del hilo pero sí se ha terminado hablando más de esta dieta que de las harinas en sí
> 
> La fiebre de la dieta ceto es enfermiza, mírate toda la gente que sigue al cara simio de fitness revolucionario. Están más lobotomizados que un vegano. Tienen insulinafobia e hidratodecarbonofobia.
> 
> Y en el extranjero es aún más obsesión.



Nos han colado tantos años la tonteria de que las harinas son la base de todo, que es logico q ahora haya gente q se vaya al otro extremo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Feb 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> El problema es cuando hay MERMADOS extremos como karlos smith "el grasitas" que incluso en los días donde "se salta" la dieta sigue sin comer hidratos de carbono, toma harina de almendras en vez de otras y muy limitado, etc. Que en ocasiones especiales siga haciendo mierdas ceto paleto como navidades y demás es para pegarle un puñetazo a gente así. Y está ocurriendo
> 
> Es que no me imagino que un hijo de puta en un día señalado donde unos amigos quedan a comer paella diga que no viene porque hace dieta ceto, es para pegarle un puñetazo, es gente más tarada que los veganos
> 
> Fíjate que doy la razón al subnormal de sunwoking (vegano tarado) porque en este hilo tiene más sentido común que el grasitas y demás panda de transtornados



Pero quien es este subnormal nuevo? (Quali)

Si que te aburres haciendote nicks nuevos

Pues no bonico... cuando toca paella y no me salto ni una semana caen dos o tres platos. Si es abanda acompaño con un ajioli que se saltan las lagrimas.

Bocatas? Tres me habre comido en el 2018.

Cervezas? Ni todos los dias, ni todas las semanas. Hoy por lo que sea me he tomado una en la comida y otra en la cena.

Habitualmente bebo vino los findes (tampoco a diario) y si salgo un buen malta, sin hielo, sin refresco y sin mariconadas.

Si llegan fiestas me bebo el agua de los floreros, son tres dias al año.

Lo que no como es pan pizzas o macarrones jamas (salvo excepciones), ni mierdas procesadas. Eso es pienso para humanos, totalmente prescindibles. Y por supuesto ni un gramo de azucar, solo algo de miel buena todos los dias.

Hidratos hay de sobra en arroz, patatas, boniatos, frutos secos, verduras, higos secos, etc. Si me lo pide el cuerpo (por actividad) tiro mas de patatas, del resto en cantidad y sin cortarme.

Aqui no se trata de ser taliban. Cuando no se come nada refinado, ni apetece, ni esta en tu lista de cosas comestibles.

Pd. No he hecho cetogenica en mi puta vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nos han colado tantos años la tonteria de que las harinas son la base de todo, que es logico q ahora haya gente q se vaya al otro extremo.



Salvo cuatro gatos, en este hilo nadie hace keto. No se que perra le ha dado a Quali.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Salvo cuatro gatos, en este hilo nadie hace keto. No se que perra le ha dado a Quali.



Pues que le dais de comer en un hilo donde no le deberíais de dar ni una mísera rebanada de pan al quali y claro si le alimentais como cualquier otro animalillo de su misma especie pues él volverá y volverá para pedir más y más. Yo le alimento y le doy de comer a menudo para que esté bien gordito y satisfecho porque es un troll muy entrañable que me cae simpaticón pero en los sitios donde hay que alimentar a estos trolls mascotillas (Guardería, Política, Nacionalismo, Temas Caliente, Ático, etc etc).

Aquí no.

Saludos.


----------



## Gorsar (16 Feb 2019)

Es que el azucar está hasta en las frutas y no es posible dejar de comerlo por completo, pero se puede comerlo menos


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Feb 2019)

Lo de la dieta cetogenica son los padres. Lebron un verano y un puñadito de homosexuales del youtube para marcar tableta y quijada anorexica y poco mas. 

A la mayoria de personas le cuesta mantener estrictamente una dieta sin azucares, sin refinados, o sin procesados, como para hacer dietas de menos de 1000 calorias prescindiendo de los carbohidratos. Una vecina mia probo una ceto de estas por recomendacion del nutricionista y ha durado 1 semana con el experimento. 

Ni que fuera tan complicado comer lo mas natural posible, reducir 300-500 calorias sobre la ingesta habitual y hacer deporte regularmente a ritmo moderado. Ni un puto gordo habria en occidente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de la dieta cetogenica son los padres. Lebron un verano y un puñadito de homosexuales del youtube para marcar tableta y quijada anorexica y poco mas.
> 
> A la mayoria de personas le cuesta mantener estrictamente una dieta sin azucares, sin refinados, o sin procesados, como para hacer dietas de menos de 1000 calorias prescindiendo de los carbohidratos. Una vecina mia probo una ceto de estas por recomendacion del nutricionista y ha durado 1 semana con el experimento.
> 
> Ni que fuera tan complicado comer lo mas natural posible, reducir 300-500 calorias sobre la ingesta habitual y hacer deporte regularmente a ritmo moderado. Ni un puto gordo habria en occidente.



De acuerdo en lo mas natural posible, pero cuidado con que metemos en ese grupo.

Luego para la inmensa mayoria de la poblacion occidental es mas facil entrar en los lineales cargados de botes de mil colores, con la etiqueta light, bajo en grasas, steviafake y salir con el carro cargado de comida 'sana'. Ya se encargan los media de montar esa enorme mentira. Pocos escapan al gran montaje.


Si te has leido un poco el hilo ya deberias saber tambien, que las calorias son los padres. No hace falta comer 400 cal menos si es comida real. Ni 400 mas, comeras lo que te pida el body, no el mostruo de la hipoglucemia.

Sin entender esto el hilo implosiona en sus mil y picos paginas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de la dieta cetogenica son los padres. Lebron un verano y un puñadito de homosexuales del youtube para marcar tableta y quijada anorexica y poco mas.
> 
> A la mayoria de personas le cuesta mantener estrictamente una dieta sin azucares, sin refinados, o sin procesados, como para hacer dietas de menos de 1000 calorias prescindiendo de los carbohidratos. Una vecina mia probo una ceto de estas por recomendacion del nutricionista y ha durado 1 semana con el experimento.
> 
> Ni que fuera tan complicado comer lo mas natural posible, reducir 300-500 calorias sobre la ingesta habitual y hacer deporte regularmente a ritmo moderado. Ni un puto gordo habria en occidente.



Bueno, hacer ceto a veces es muy positivo para la salúd. En un mundo en el que comemos hidratos todos los dias a todas las horas.
Ese experimento, aunque tú o ella lo consideréis "fallido", le habrá otorgado un descanso/reset a sus sistemas energéticos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Feb 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Lo de la dieta cetogenica son los padres. Lebron un verano y un puñadito de homosexuales del youtube para marcar tableta y quijada anorexica y poco mas.
> 
> A la mayoria de personas le cuesta mantener estrictamente una dieta sin azucares, sin refinados, o sin procesados, como para hacer dietas de menos de 1000 calorias prescindiendo de los carbohidratos. Una vecina mia probo una ceto de estas por recomendacion del nutricionista y ha durado 1 semana con el experimento.
> 
> Ni que fuera tan complicado comer lo mas natural posible, reducir 300-500 calorias sobre la ingesta habitual y hacer deporte regularmente a ritmo moderado. Ni un puto gordo habria en occidente.



Qué manía con comer menos. Si comes menos, gastas menos. Estás en las mismas y además seguramente con alguna carencia.
Hay que comer más y bien. Así el cuerpo anda más nutrido, saciado y salen los ayunos sin uno darse cuenta.
Y la Keto no implica comer menos calorías. Ayer para cenar me comí 4 huevos, queso curado, 10 tiras de bacon, olivas y de postre pistachos y mascarpone. 
Ni idea de cuantas calorías son eso, pero como hasta hartarme. 

Y tu vecina si era de las que depende de las harinas y azúcares, lógicamente su cerebro no aguantará estar 24 horas sin ello. El mono es duro y dura unos 15 días en el peor de los casos. Así que siga con los bocadillos y los macarrones. No hay más.

Y aquí nunca se ha recomendando la keto. Hemos dicho fuera harinas y azúcares. Y dicho esto, un organismo sano metabólicamente no tendrá problema con lidiar con kilos de verduras y frutas diarios si le apetece.


----------



## Trinitario (16 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Qué manía con comer menos. Si comes menos, gastas menos. Estás en las mismas y además seguramente con alguna carencia.
> Hay que comer más y bien. Así el cuerpo anda más nutrido, saciado y salen los ayunos sin uno darse cuenta.
> Y la Keto no implica comer menos calorías. Ayer para cenar me comí 4 huevos, queso curado, 10 tiras de bacon, olivas y de postre pistachos y mascarpone.
> Ni idea de cuantas calorías son eso, pero como hasta hartarme.
> ...



Es que eso depende también de la condición en el que se encuentre tu organismo.

Del mismo modo que la resistencia a la insulina por tener una dieta precedente alta en carbohidratos y/o gran cantidad de ingesta a los largo del día, existe un problema similar con la hormona "opuesta" la leptina que le dice al cuerpo que deje de aumentar de peso (por pura supervivencia, ya que un cuerpo obeso nos predispone a ser rápidamente presa fácil para nuestros depredadores).

Extraigo de un articulo un texto de interés: _"La insulina y la leptina son esencialmente opuestas. Una le dice al cuerpo que almacene grasa corporal y la otra le dice que pare. Si seguimos comiendo fructosa, causando resistencia a la insulina y tenemos la insulina alta de forma constante, también estimularemos la leptina de forma persistente. Al igual que todas las hormonas, un nivel hormonal alto de forma constante provoca el descenso de los receptores hormonales y el desarrollo de resistencia. Por lo tanto, unos niveles de leptina elevados de forma constante finalmente provocan resistencia a la leptina, que es exactamente lo que vemos en la obesidad común. Así que las personas delgadas son sensibles a la leptina y las personas obesas son resistentes a la leptina. "_

Pongo el enlace para ver el articulo en toda su extensión:
*¿Comer grasa extra te hace engordar?*


En pocas palabras, si somos resistentes tanto a la insulina como a la leptina, lo tenemos bien jodido y hemos de cuidar no solo la ingesta de carbohidratos, sino que también hemos de tener cuidado con la cantidad de "calorías" en nuestra alimentación.

Respecto a lo de la vecina que no llegó ni a durar una semana en su dieta, eso tiene una relación directa con el conocimiento o no de lo que estas haciendo. El realizar una dieta sin comprender el motivo ni en que se basa la selección u omisión de determinados alimentos ni el mecanismo de acción de la misma... te lleva fácilmente al fracaso en corto/medio plazo.

Por el contrario si aprendes el mecanismo fisiológico de la dieta, podrás entrar y salir en ella las veces que necesites, adecuarla a tus necesidades y gustos hasta lograr establecerla como nuevo habito alimentario.


En una intervencion anterior se dice:_ "En términos generales estoy de acuerdo contigo en que si estás SANO no tiene sentido una cetogenica"_

Yo no lo veo así, cuando más baja en carbohidratos rápidos sea la dieta, es decir más cercana a una dieta cetogénica, menor probabilidad hay de tener resistencia a las hormonas insulina y leptina antes mencionadas y por lo tanto mayor probabilidad de continuar estando sano.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Feb 2019)

Trinitario dijo:


> Es que eso depende también de la condición en el que se encuentre tu organismo.
> 
> Del mismo modo que la resistencia a la insulina por tener una dieta precedente alta en carbohidratos y/o gran cantidad de ingesta a los largo del día, existe un problema similar con la hormona "opuesta" la leptina que le dice al cuerpo que deje de aumentar de peso (por pura supervivencia, ya que un cuerpo obeso nos predispone a ser rápidamente presa fácil para nuestros depredadores).
> 
> ...



Si, pero para manejar bien los hidratos hay que comerlos. Si nunca comemos hidratos, el dia que tengamos que comerlos nuestro pancreas trabajara de lo lindo.
O sea, para ser sensible a la insulina no se trata de no comer hidratos (o sea, hacer la keto), sino de comer los hidratos naturales, no procesados, asi el cuerpo sera capaz de manejarlos bien.
La keto para mi es una terapia de choque para segun qué. Y solo durante un tiempo.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si, pero para manejar bien los hidratos hay que comerlos. Si nunca comemos hidratos, el dia que tengamos que comerlos nuestro pancreas trabajara de lo lindo.
> O sea, para ser sensible a la insulina no se trata de no comer hidratos (o sea, hacer la keto), sino de comer los hidratos naturales, no procesados, asi el cuerpo sera capaz de manejarlos bien.
> La keto para mi es una terapia de choque para segun qué. Y solo durante un tiempo.



Por la experiencia de lo que he visto con keto y lowcarb se llega al mismo sitio por caminos y tiempos diferentes. Pero la lowcarb es bastante menos restrictiva y por tanto más fácil de seguirla y no cometer errores así que la prefiero.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Feb 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por la experiencia de lo que he visto con keto y lowcarb se llega al mismo sitio por caminos y tiempos diferentes. Pero la lowcarb es bastante menos restrictiva y por tanto más fácil de seguirla y no cometer errores así que la prefiero.
> 
> Saludos.



La principal ventaja es que la lowcarb o una paleo no restringe ningun alimento natural. Comes lo que te apetece cuando te apetece en la cantidad que te apetece.

La keto ya tienes que hacer malabarismos para no salirte de cetosis. Eso por cojones dejas fuera grupos de alimentos y por ende tendras alguna carencia a la larga.

El gustazo si me apetece comerme medio kilo de pistachos, otro dia una bolsa de morro iberico, y otro un bolson de nueces con higos secos. Este ultimo tiene hidratos a saco y los pistachos te sacan tambien de cetosis...en fin.

Ninguna de esas combinaciones me hace variar la bascula, porque no comes compulsivamente, solo lo que te pide el cuerpo.

Cosas de la comida real.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Feb 2019)

Quali va retrasado, la dieta que lo está petando en la esfera anglosajona ya no es la Keto o IF, sino la carnivora.
Trolea con mas profesionalidad juer… primer aviso.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Feb 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Quali va retrasado, la dieta que lo está petando en la esfera anglosajona ya no es la Keto o IF, sino la carnivora.
> Trolea con mas profesionalidad juer… primer aviso.



Menudos retrasados los de la carnívora.

Ya veremos dentro de 10 años las consecuencias XDXD.


----------



## Monchitto (18 Feb 2019)

Dani350z dijo:


> Menudos retrasados los de la carnívora.
> 
> Ya veremos dentro de 10 años las consecuencias XDXD.



Y ya veremos dentro de 10 años las consecuencias de la keto te keto


----------



## Monchitto (18 Feb 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Quali va retrasado, la dieta que lo está petando en la esfera anglosajona ya no es la Keto o IF, sino la carnivora.
> Trolea con mas profesionalidad juer… primer aviso.




Veo mucha más gente guiri hablando de la keto que de la carnívora. Y sobre todo la gente que ve esos vídeos, instagram o lo que sea.

carnivore: 800.000 etiquetas

#carnivore hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos

keto 10 millones

#keto hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos

Yo cada vez me descojon más de estos subnormales

Cuanto más extremo sea algo más adeptos gana

"Los hidratos de mi dieta solo suponen el 20%"

Llega otro más chulo y subnormal

"los hidratos de mi dieta son solo el 5%"

Con los veganos ocurre lo mismo. Ya nadie es vegetariano, ya no les hace sentir transgresores. Y algunos veganos pasan incluso al crudiveganismo por eso mismo. Con los keto lo mismo.

-Se sienten superiores a otras personas
-Se sienten transgresores
-Se creen más sanos
-Cada vez modifican a más extrema su dieta

Hay muchísimas similitudes de sesgos con el veganismo, pero la keto es aún más subnormal

Los keto son los subnormales que vienen de la diieta paleo que ya no les hacía sentir especialitos porque el marketing ya había quedado anticuado. pues pasan a la keto, y los más subnormales a la carnívora por eso mismo que dije.


----------



## Nicholas (19 Feb 2019)

Para no restringir la comida hay que comer bien y tener la dieta equilibrada. en este caso podrías permitirse los dulces favoritos pero un poco


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2019)

Pues deberias de empezar a leer el hilo desde el principio, son muchas paginas pero vista la base una lectura aleatoria te puede valer.

Para empezar en estas paginas no se recomienda keto (en general).

La idea es bastante simple, quitar refinados, harinas y azucares y cualquier producto procesado de la dieta.

Empezar a comer solo comida REAL, haciendo especial fuerza en meter mucha grasa en la dieta.

Abusar del aceite de oliva, no hacerle ascos a la grasa de origen animal (tocino iberico, cortes grasos, casqueria, etc). Añadir a diario otras grasas vegetales como frutos secos, aguacates, cacao, grasa de coco.

Aqui no se trata de hacer keto. Hidratos hay de sobra en la comida real, verduras y tuberculos poco feculentos, patatas y arroz si haces mucho deporte.

El libro que comentas no esta mal. Tambien esta muy bien 'cerebro de pan', pero todos estos libros se quedan cortos frente a toda la informacion que hay en este hilo.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues deberias de empezar a leer el hilo desde el principio, son muchas paginas pero vista la base una lectura aleatoria te puede valer.
> 
> Para empezar en estas paginas no se recomienda keto (en general).
> 
> ...



Sí y no. No pasa nada por cambiar de combustible. Hay coches de gasolina y diesel. Hay gente que funcionamos mejor en cetosis. Pero lo que me va mejor a mi, hombre grande de 56 años, es probable que no le vaya igual de bien a una chica de 25 o a un tipo muy deportista.

No cometamos el error de sentar cátedras con respecto a la cetosis. No es buena para todos, no es mala para todos. Solo hay un modo de saberlo, es probarlo.

Yo sí recomiendo la cetosis para los que ya estén coqueteando con la diabetes II y para la gente que se esfuerza de verdad y no pierde grasa. Aunque muchos no lo crean, esa gente existe, y son millones. Porque quien no maneja bien la insulina, engorda con respirar. Tengo una compañera que se mata en la elíptica, que se hambrea con sandwiches de pavo y poleos de menta desde que la conozco y cada día la veo más gorda.
Esa gente debería probar una cetosis de unas semanas a ver cómo les iba. Y luego decidir. 

Hace tiempo que como una vez o máximo dos al día. Mucha gente piensa que me voy a morir mañana por no comer ayer. Es impresionante lo que la gente piensa que te va a suceder.


----------



## TR56 (20 Feb 2019)

Esta claro que una dieta baja en azúcar es totalmente recomendable


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Feb 2019)

Por eso decía que no es para todo el mundo, que hay gente que sí y gente que no.

EL cuerpo puede funcionar en dos modos básicametne: usando los HC o las grasas como combustible. Solo usa las grasas cuando entra en cetosis. Si simplemente has reducido un poco los HC, quizá ni siquiera estés en cetosis, lo que estás es poco alimentada, y de ahí los mareos, y la falta de energía. Cuando estás en cetosis, el cuerpo quema grasa, la que ingieres y cuando no ingieres demasiada, también la almacenada. 

Pero no tienes la sensación de estar subalimentado, incluso aunque no comas en todo el día. Porque al no tener grasas disponibles ingeridas, tu cuerpo quema tus reservas sin tener que hacer ninguna modificación, por así decirlo.

¿Es mejor perder peso desde una dieta hipocalórica con HC o desde una cetosis?

Es mejor hacerlo desde la cetosis, y además restringiendo la ingesta de proteínas. ¿Por qué? Porque tu cuerpo es capaz de hacer algo maravilloso que se llama autofagia. Y es que, cuando tú no le aportas algo, si está almacenado recurre automáticamente a ello. Es decir, que si tú tienes que perder digamos 25 kg y lo haces siguiendo los cánones que te da la enfermera de la SS, perderás los kg en más de un año y te colgará la piel, te faltará firmeza y perderás bastante tejido muscular a no ser que hagas bastante ejercicio.

Si lo haces basado en una cetosis profunda con ayunos repetidos, tu organismo tomará esa piel que cuelga y sacará de ella el colágeno y los tejidos necesarios para repararse, con lo cual, la pérdida de peso será más rápida y los efectos secundarios casi inexistentes.







Este tio perdió 90 kg con ayuno en cetosis. No se le ve la barriga, pero viendo como tiene brazos y piernas, ya te digo yo que no se queda así con una dieta hipocalórica de manual. Viene de aquí, página que te recomiendo:

Con un pie en la tumba, Robert cambió las cosas y perdió 90 kg - Diet Doctor

Si una simple reducción de hidratos rápidos te va bien, sigue en ello. Lo de las grasas, depende de cuáles sean tus gustos más que otra cosa. Yo, por ejemplo, ayer cené una ensalada con dos tomates, un pepino, pimientos de piquillo, una lata de atún en aceite de oliva, medio aguacate grande y unos 150 gramos de salmón crudo. un poco de sal y aceite virgen. Lo he puesto en el fat secret y son unos 150 grs de grasas, 75 de proteinas y 14 de hidratos. Si no te gusta el pescado, prueba con cortes grasos de carne, o con mayonesa casera en huevos duros, hay miles de formas, todo depende de tu gusto más que de otra cosa.

Si te gusta el pescado: el salmón marinado, las sardinas con ajo y aceite, las anchoas en vinagre, el bacalao al pilpil. Gambas al ajillo, con verduras en wok, crudas marinadas. No os dé miedo comer marisco y pescado crudos si han estado congelados.
Tirando de carne: Unas albóndigas caseras con sus incrustaciones de tocino ibérico, secreto a la plancha, careta de cerdo hervida y al horno, churrasco a la plancha, costilla de ternera al horno...
Vegetales: Aceite y sus salsas derivadas mayonesa y ajoaceite, aguacates, frutos secos ( me engordan como Satanás porque no sé parar de comer)
Quesos curados, solos y con paté o sobrasada por encima,
Huevos, revueltos con queso, gambas, trigueros, ajos tiernos, pasta de curry...
Huevos duros, rellenos de atún, a la plancha con especias...

El mayor asunto aquí es que hay que cocinar, pero tampoco te creas, porque una ensalada y unos huevos revueltos es faena de 5 minutos.

No te metas en sucedáneos, bombas de chocolate, panes keto y mierdas de esas. Comida de verdad, lo más simplemente cocinada y de temporada.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2019)

Dani350z dijo:


> Menudos retrasados los de la carnívora.
> 
> Ya veremos dentro de 10 años las consecuencias XDXD.



Eso se puede decir de casi cualquier dieta que de la que no haya estudios a largo.

de todos modos, hay carnívoros y carnívoros. Los hay que han decidido apuntarse a la nueva religión ortoréxica de moda, y los hay que han descubierto tras un largo calvario que, simplemente, todo lo que no sea carne de pasto les sienta como una patada en el hígado. 

Y no hablo de malas digestiones, o de coger unos kilitos: hablo de artritis fulminante que te obliga a ponerte prótesis de tobillo a los 17, y/o de depresión severa de origen autoinmune. Dos condiciones que desaparecieron como por ensalmo al eliminar de la dieta los alimentos proinflamatorios que las causaban (que resultaron ser, aparentemente, todos menos la carne)

Cuando tu vida es tan mierda que literalmente te la pela si te mueres mañana, igual los efectos secundarios a diez años vista de una dieta que hace desaparecer todas tus dolencias te la sudan tinta china, o son un precio mínimo a pagar.

Se lo dice uno que ha tenido que apiparse de corticoides para vivir durante décadas, a sabiendas de que los efectos secundarios a largo son severos.
Pero ¿Qué le importan los efectos secundarios a largo a alguien que está muriéndose HOY?

Por lo demás, a corto plazo no se aprecian deficiencias nutricionales, así que, _chi lo sá?_


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2019)

La dieta Dukan es subóptima, porque es hiperproteica. Y cuando comes proteínas de más, tu cuerpo coge esas proteínas y las convierte en glucosa.
Si lo que estás intentando es bascular al metabolismo de las grasas, comer proteína de más te pone palos en las ruedas.

De hecho, los síntomas que describes se suelen denominar _keto flu _(algo así como gripe cetogénica) y están causados principalmente por una mala adaptación de los niveles de hidratación y mineralización que requiere la cetosis, que son totalmente diferentes a los que precisa el metabolismo de la glucosa. Eso, unido a que la Dukan juega a meterte y sacarte de cetosis, da para que estés siempre desmineralizada, sin fuerzas y encontrándote como un puto trapo.

El mecanismo va más o menos así:

Cuando reduces lo suficiente la ingesta de HC y proteínas, lo primero que hace tu cuerpo es empezar a tirar de las reservas de glucógeno del hígado.
El glucógeno es una forma de almacenamiento de glucosa que, básicamente, une cada gramo de glucosa a 3-4 gramos de agua. 
Como consecuencia, cuando vacías tu hígado de glucógeno, te tienes que deshacer de toda esa agua extra: de ahí que una dieta cetogénica parezca milagrosa de buenas a primeras. Es porque al quemar los ~300 gramos de glucosa de tu hígado, te deshaces además de más de 1 kg de agua. Suma a eso que también hay glucógeno en los músculos, y que en general el metabolismo de la glucosa promueve la retención de líquidos, y te encuentras con que en dos o tres días puedes perder hasta 3 kg sin dejar de comer.
Pero no te fíes: esos 3 kg eran agua en su mayoría, y van a volver de inmediato en cuanto le des al cuerpo la oportunidad para recargar las reservas de glucógeno.

El caso es que al deshacerte de esos 3 kg de agua, estás arrastrando una cantidad nada despreciable de minerales (principalmente sodio, potasio y magnesio). Además, los requerimientos y mecanismos de acumulación de sodio y potasio son casi opuestos cuando se está en cetosis y cuando se consume glucosa, con lo que te encontrarás con que tu potasio, que estaba relativamente bajo por tu dieta estándar, baja todavía más cuando necesitarías que subiera. Conclusión: que te sientes morir.

Si ese bello proceso de desagüe lo repites a diario porque haces una dieta que te mete y te saca de cetosis (como la Dukan), pues te vas a pasar la vida queriéndote morir.

¿Solución? MINERALIZARSE: Caldo de huesos. Más sal en las comidas. Alimentos ricos en magnesio. E HIDRATARSE: beber más agua, o mejor aún, algún tipo de bebida isotónica no azucarada...

...como por ejemplo, el caldo de huesos.

¿He mencionado ya el caldo de huesos?

Los huesos son casi gratis. Los pones en una olla y a fuego lento una mañana entera. Cuanto más tiempo, mejor, hablo de 5-6 horas para arriba, pero si no tienes tiempo para eso, un empujón al proceso con la olla exprés es un sucedáneo no demasiado malo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 Feb 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La dieta Dukan es subóptima, porque es hiperproteica. Y cuando comes proteínas de más, tu cuerpo coge esas proteínas y las convierte en glucosa.
> Si lo que estás intentando es bascular al metabolismo de las grasas, comer proteína de más te pone palos en las ruedas.
> 
> De hecho, los síntomas que describes se suelen denominar _keto flu _(algo así como gripe cetogénica) y están causados principalmente por una mala adaptación de los niveles de hidratación y mineralización que requiere la cetosis, que son totalmente diferentes a los que precisa el metabolismo de la glucosa. Eso, unido a que la Dukan juega a meterte y sacarte de cetosis, da para que estés siempre desmineralizada, sin fuerzas y encontrándote como un puto trapo.
> ...



Efectivamente.

Eso y practicar algo de ayuno le "dará alas".

Yo me "asusté" cuando llegué a la talla 54-56.... Una muy mala época en mi Vida, tras divorciarme (llevando una talla 38).

En 6 meses bajé a una talla 42. Prácticamente 40 kg. en 6 meses.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 Feb 2019)

Le aconsejo acostumbrarse a dormir con el "run-run" del hambre. Si consigue estar 16 horas en ayunas (de las 15:00 horas a las 7:00 horas del día siguiente), y luego no "pasarse" en su desayuno y comida se sorprenderá gratamente.

Le recomiendo ese caldo de huesos en su des-ayuno.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 Feb 2019)

Estimada Arenita:

Yo también he tenido "mono" de pan.

Es duro... Mucho. Quien diga lo contrario miente. Es una droga legal...

Yo "superé el mono" bebiendo una botella de agua de 2 lts cada vez que tenía una "crisis". Lo malo es que, por la noche, cada hora y media (comprobada con el reloj) a levantarse para ir al baño...

Si me admite el consejo: además de pesarse cada día (ya sabe, misma hora, etc) mida, con una cinta de costurero, el perímetro a la altura del ombligo. La dará mucha Fuerza y Moral ver los avances diarios.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2019)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> Eso y practicar algo de ayuno le "dará alas".
> 
> ...



¿Cómo eran sus ayunos? ¿Y su ayuno más largo?

Y la siguiente: ¿Acabó con pieles colganderas?

Tengo motivos teóricos para sospechar que no, pero me gustaría tener evidencia de primera mano de que, en efecto, el ayuno y una dieta pobre en proteínas fuerza al cuerpo a reabsorber el tejido conectivo sobrante.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Feb 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tengo motivos teóricos para sospechar que no, pero me gustaría tener evidencia de primera mano de que, en efecto, el ayuno y una dieta pobre en proteínas fuerza al cuerpo a reabsorber el tejido conectivo sobrante.



Yo perdí bastante peso con esas restricciones y nada de pieles colgando. Mírate lo que dice Jason Fung, que lo explica muy bien en dietdoctor. El tejido se reabsorbe, en efecto.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Feb 2019)

Es preferible huir de los sucedáneos, o eso creo. Si el vinagre de sidra te parece muy fuerte y por eso usas el de Módena, prueba a sazonar con otra cosa. Una cucharada de yogur griego, aceite y ajo en polvo, por ejemplo. Huye de los edulcorantes como huyes del azúcar.

El embutido a veces tiene azúcar y a veces, no. Lo pone en la etiqueta. al principio es una mierda, pero luego le coges el truco y te los conoces.

Frutos secos, hay una imagen que define cuáles mejor y cuáles pero si lo que buscas es que tengan pocos HC:







Las castañas de cajú son los anacardos, por si acaso.

El mono de pan es jodido, pero se trata de pasarlo, son una semanas, no es toda la vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí y no. No pasa nada por cambiar de combustible. Hay coches de gasolina y diesel. Hay gente que funcionamos mejor en cetosis. Pero lo que me va mejor a mi, hombre grande de 56 años, es probable que no le vaya igual de bien a una chica de 25 o a un tipo muy deportista.
> 
> No cometamos el error de sentar cátedras con respecto a la cetosis. No es buena para todos, no es mala para todos. Solo hay un modo de saberlo, es probarlo.
> 
> ...



Si te das cuenta estamos diciendo lo mismo, con matices.

No he dicho en ningun momento que estar en cetosis sea malo, al contrario. Mas te digo, hoy llevo solo con dos cafes en las ultimas 24 horas, y tan pancho. Funciono en cetosis como una moto.


antonio estrada dijo:


> Es preferible huir de los sucedáneos, o eso creo. Si el vinagre de sidra te parece muy fuerte y por eso usas el de Módena, prueba a sazonar con otra cosa. Una cucharada de yogur griego, aceite y ajo en polvo, por ejemplo. Huye de los edulcorantes como huyes del azúcar.
> 
> El embutido a veces tiene azúcar y a veces, no. Lo pone en la etiqueta. al principio es una mierda, pero luego le coges el truco y te los conoces.
> 
> ...



Por eso al anacardo he visto en alguna clasificacion meterlo en el grupo d laa legumbres


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí y no. No pasa nada por cambiar de combustible. Hay coches de gasolina y diesel. Hay gente que funcionamos mejor en cetosis. Pero lo que me va mejor a mi, hombre grande de 56 años, es probable que no le vaya igual de bien a una chica de 25 o a un tipo muy deportista.
> 
> No cometamos el error de sentar cátedras con respecto a la cetosis. No es buena para todos, no es mala para todos. Solo hay un modo de saberlo, es probarlo.
> 
> ...



Estamos diciendo lo mismo, con matices.

Por supuesto que la cetosis es el combustible ideal y para el que estamos diseñados.

Llevo un par de dias con solo una comida diaria. Paso toda la mañana con un par de cafes y cuando el personal esta almorzando y comiendo, yo en cetosis ya varias horas con las pilas totalmente cargadas.

Eso no implica que cuando me pongo a comer tiro tambien de todo tipo de hidratos buenos y pasas otrp buen numero de horas fuera de cetosis.

Esto tiene dos ventajas, la primera se llama flexibilidad metabolica, y la segunda que no restringes ningun grupo de alimentos por la obsesion de estar todo el dia en cetosis.

La unica pega que le veo a la keto es que sacas de la dieta alimentos que ademas de hidratos (buenos) van cargados de vitaminas y minerales.

Como concepto a largo plazo le veo esa pega.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estamos diciendo lo mismo, con matices.
> 
> Por supuesto que la cetosis es el combustible ideal y para el que estamos diseñados.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con Vd.

Yo también "me alimento" como Vd.

NO me siento cansado. Mis conocidos NO lo entienden, ni asimilan, ni aceptan.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La unica pega que le veo a la keto es que sacas de la dieta alimentos que ademas de hidratos (buenos) van cargados de vitaminas y minerales.
> 
> Como concepto a largo plazo le veo esa pega.





Si comes mucha verdura no lo veo tan grave. No me noto ninguna carencia y me encuentrl de pm.


----------



## montella (22 Feb 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Cómo eran sus ayunos? ¿Y su ayuno más largo?
> 
> Y la siguiente: ¿Acabó con pieles colganderas?
> 
> Tengo motivos teóricos para sospechar que no, pero me gustaría tener evidencia de primera mano de que, en efecto, el ayuno y una dieta pobre en proteínas fuerza al cuerpo a reabsorber el tejido conectivo sobrante.




Me interesa el tema de la piel flacida tras perder peso.

Fung dice q rara vez ha tenido en sus pacientes q operarse la piel sobrante y parece recomendar como remedio ayunos de 72 horas o mas semanalmente en sus protocolos.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia propia?


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Feb 2019)

montella dijo:


> Me interesa el tema de la piel flacida tras perder peso.
> 
> Fung dice q rara vez ha tenido en sus pacientes q operarse la piel sobrante y parece recomendar como remedio ayunos de 72 horas o mas semanalmente en sus protocolos.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia propia?



Yo, y sí, perdí de 117 a 86 kg hace tiempo y perfectamente. Quizá perdiendo 60 kg sea distinto, pero parece lógico pensar que hay una reabsorción.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2019)

Todo esto está muy bien cuando uno es muy sensible a la insulina y gestiona muy bien esos picos de insulina. Suele ser en gente joven y muy deportista.
A medida que cumplas años, irás gestionando peor la insulina y esos donuts, bagels, tortitas y demás que ahora te comes tan alegremente te pasarán factura. 
Conozco a mucha gente que me dice: "no lo entiendo. Como lo mismo de hace 10 años, hago el mismo tipo de actividad física, y estoy engordando poco a poco".

Simplemente se están volviendo más resistentes a la insulina. Antes, para gestionar ese donuts, su pancreas liberaba 1ud de insulina (por poner una referencia) y ahora para ese mismo donuts, su organismo necesita 3ud de insulina.

Y además, como su ingesta de harinas y azúcares es diaria, pues es normal tener el hígado graso.

Ya llevo más de 20 años siendo licenciado en educación fisica y 25 en el mundo de los gims y demás. Tiempo más que suficiente como para ver que aquellos chicos de hace 20 años, que se mazaban a pesas que comían sus macarrones, donuts, coca colas y demás y estaban relucientes con sus six-pack, pues ahora con a sus 45-55 años están fofos, gordisanos, hígados grasos... y no saben muy bien porqué. Continuan con sus pesitas, algunos se han iniciado en los maratones, triatlones, pero ni de lejos tienen esos cuerpos.
Y no lo entienden. Ellos continuan comiendo su plato de macarrones y aquarius para comer. Pq hay que reponen glucógeno. Y como llevan 20 años así y antes estaban finos filipinos, ellos piensan que el culpable no es la comida. 
TE dicen que les ha cambiado el metabolismo. Y no dejan de tener razón, pero es que el metabolismo les ha cambiado por culpa de comer 5-7 veces al día, por culpa de comer procesados, harinas, azúcares, aquarius.

En fin, es una guerra perdida. Yo a mis alumnos de bachillerato tengo que pasar de puntillas con esto. Muchos chicos están muy definidos y con unos cuerpos perfectos. Deportistas, activos.... Y a la hora del recreo los ves comiendo doritos, patatas industriales, oreos, monster....
Y yo claro, no les puedo decir que eso es literalmente mierda. Ellos sólo ven que comen eso y que están cuadrados. 

Yo a mis 42 años y con más de 20 en esto, ya es tiempo suficiente para ver esa gente que hace 20 años estaban mazados y demás y ahora, 20 años después, no hay nadie que luzca un buen cuerpo. Que sí, que van haciendo sus pesitas y demás y se les ve fuertes, pero su índice de grasa ha aumentado y ni por asomo se les ve el six pack. Y alguno ya con ciertos problemas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2019)

Te acabas de cargar mil paginas de hilo.

Justo al empezar tu ladrillo has soltado un 'verdad de perogrullo' que resulta que es falsa.

Si se hubiese molestado en en leer por encima las mil paginas de hilo, veria por activa y por pasiva que el tema de la 'energia' o calorias de los alimentos importa un mojon.

Solo un macro y abusando mucho de el en su forma refinada es causante de la actual epidemia de obesidad.

El mecanismo por el cual la insulina trasforma la glucosa en sangre, en energia y la sobrante en grasa visceral, es bien conocido.

El unico macro refinado que provoca picos de glucemia en sangre y hace engordar (acumular grasa) son los hidratos.

Si Ud conoce alguna otra via metabolica que consiga acumular grasa a la misma velocidad le ruego que la comente, pero va a ser que no.

La grasa y la proteina en su estado natural toman otras funciones (estrucurales, sistema nervioso, membrana celular, huesos, etc), pero jamas se acumularan como grasa sobrante porque no hay ninguna manera ni remotamente parecida a la funcion de la insulina.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2019)

Simplemente el ser capaz de gestionar bien la insulina. No se trata de hacer una keto. Yo nunca la he hecho. Simplemente digo que el estar varios años haciendo de 5-7 comidas al día, y a la par una dieta alta en hidratos refinados, azúcares... pues terminarás teniendo problemas de hiperinsulinemia y resistencia a la insulina. Piensa que estos hábitos que de hecho tiene gran parte de la población, nunca han formado parte de los hábitos humanos de estos 2 últimos millones de años. Estas 2 patologías, juntamente a la diabetes, obesidad, tensión arterial alta...forman parte del conocido como Síndrome Metabólico. Y la insulina siempre es la culpable.
Si tienes suerte de tener buena genética, de hacer mucho deporte...simplemente los problemes te llegarán más tarde, pero te llegarán.

Puedes comer muchos hidratos, pero minimizar los refinados. Y eso es ok.
Puedes comer muchos hidratos, pero ir implementando ayunos. Y eso es ok.
Puedes comer muchos hidratos y hacer mucho deporte. Y eso es ok.
Puedes comer muchos hidratos y dormir bien, no estar estresado, no medicarte... y eso es ok.

Hay muchas causas que hacen que tu insulina esté muy elevada (y no necesariamente la culpa la tiene que tener la alimentación).
Según el origen de tu problema, tendrás que aplicar unas medidas u otras.

A día de hoy, estás gestionando bien la insulina, no tienes inflamación... ok. Pero si el día de mañana tienes un problema derivado de ello, tendrás que mejorar tu sensibilidad a la insulina. Cómo? Pues como te digo, dependerá de la causa originaria. A lo mejor:

Tendrás que comer menos veces al día
A lo mejor tendrás que comer menos harinas y azúcares
A lo mejor tendrás que eliminar la prote animal de mala calidad y procesada y cambiarla por una de más calidad
A lo mejor tendrás que aprender a relajarte y así rebajar el estrés
A lo mejor haces mucho cardio crónico o demasiado entreno de alta intensidad y eso hace que liberes mucho cortisol y por tanto tb mucha insulina
Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta. Y como te digo tanta insulina al final pasa factura.

Mi suegro tiene 77 años. Come su prote y grasa buena, pero le chifla el pan. Bocadillo por la mañana, por la tarde, pan en las comidas...
Y está hiperdelgado. Como un preso de un campo de concentración. Cada día anda 10-15 kms a buen ritmo por el monte. Eso le ayuda.
Problema: higado graso que le trae por el camino de la amargura. Origen: el pan.

El no se lo quiere quitar y el médico le dice que se quite del jamón de bellota...
No todo es tener obesidad. Una inflamación es una -itis. Obesidad, diabetes, artritis, rinitis, conjuntitivis, dermatitis... Si te basas en harinas y azúcares eso son pro-inflamatorios. Y toda enfermedad tiene un origen inflamatorio.


Y no te obsesiones con los gramos.
Si comes más gramos, tu metabolismo aumenta
Si comes menos gramos tu metabolismo baja

El cuerpo funciona por homeostasi.

Si cuadras tus gramos con lo que gastas y un dia te comes un aguacate de más. Ten por seguro que ese aguacate no se transforma en grasa visceral.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2019)

Claro, te lo explico.

Primero de todo deduzco que no se te ocurre hacer distincion entre que tipos de hidratos te metes. Por la cantidad presupongo que la mayoria de absorcion rapida (pasta, pan, patatas y/o arroz).

Como su propio nombre indica pasan a glucosa en sangre a toda hostia. El metabolismo solo tiene dos formas de deshacerse de esa glucosa (o te mueres), gastarla en energia o convertir la glucosa en grasa.

Si metes refinados no te queda otra que contarlos, aunque la gente se cree que esta contando calorias. Las calorias son el espejismo del consumo de hidratos refinados.

Vale, ahora sigue con refinados y mete mas grasa. La grasa no se almacena directamente (salvo por un proceso muy largo y lento) pero lo que si hace es usarse como fuente de energia mediante oxidacion de grasas. Se llama cetosis a partir de cierto umbral, pero esto no es todo/nada.

Te quiero hacer entender que parte de la energia que usa tu metabolismo lo cubres con grasas y los hidratos refinados siguen su camino rapido.

Al tener cubierto parte de los requerimientos con grasas la porcion de hidratos rapidos que se tiene que quitar la insulina de encima convirtiendo grasa sera mayor.

Esto con los hidratos en su forma natural (verduras, frutas, frutos secos, boniatos...) no ocurre. Primero porque es mucho mas dificil de meterse 250 gr, segundo porque van con su fibra y tercero porque entran mucho mas lentos a sangre y el metabolismo los va gastando.

La prueba es que si substituyes esos 250 gr de hidratos rapidos y p.e 100 gr de grasas por 250 gr de grasas y p.e. 100 gr de hidratos lentos, lo segundo son muchas mas calorias pero adelgazaras como un cabron...que cosa mas curiosa no?

Por eso decimos que las calorias son los padres.

Pd. Evidentemente consigues estar definido petando los hierros y/o con la carrera del hamster que es la unica forma de evitar que todo ese hidrato se trasforme en grasa. Con la edad y la resistencia a la insulina la cosa se complica incluso con ejercicio.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Feb 2019)

La solución es no irte cargando tu sistema hormonal progresivamente excepto que tengas una buena razón para cargártelo como por ejemplo que te ganes la vida en el deporte o con tu imagen. Hacer picos de insulina continuos siendo deportista de competición si tiene sentido y es incluso obligatorio para rendir al máximo, para un tipo que va a la oficina o la obra no tiene ningún sentido ya que ese tipo de esfuerzos necesitan más grasa que glucosa.

En definitiva, adapta tu alimentación a tu trabajo y esfuerzo deportivo diario y no tu trabajo y esfuerzo deportivo diario a tu alimentación. Esto último es lo que suelen hacer la inmensa mayoría y por lo que suelen fracasar.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Feb 2019)

Primero - Ya estamos con el ejemplo de mi abuelo hacía esto y lo otro y estaba más sano que una pera. Yo te puedo poner el ejemplo de Santiago Carrillo fumando hasta los 97 años dos tres paquetes diarios de Ducados y Celtas Cortos y no pillaba ni un resfriado. Ergo según tu teoría del abuelo, fumarse dos tres paquetes de Ducados y Celtas Cortos no es perjudicial para la salud porque lo hacía Carrillo. Es que no tiene ningún sentido.

Está claro que existen los monstruos privilegidados genéticos que aguantan por encima de la media igual que existen los que han tenido mala suerte de nacer con mala genética pero cuando se intenta sacar una estadística media entre las personas con una genética más o menos normal ¿Cuántos Carrillos ha habido fumando y cuantos han acabado con problemas graves derivados del hábito de fumar? Pues eso. Lo mismo sucede con sustancias como el azúcar, pan, etc etc.

Segundo - Este hilo no trata sobre el mundo del deporte y las locuras que se pueden hacer para ganar medallas y/o dinero o clasificar lo más alto posible. Aquí nadie vamos a hacer el Weigth Cut, no vamos a jugar con el equilibrio sodio-potasio, no vamos a restringir el agua durante días, no nos vamos a sacar sangre hasta dar un peso determinado...yo conozco muchísimos deportistas de mi época que hicieron montones de locuras y lamentablemente la inmensa mayoría ya ni lo practican y muchos ya ni están en este mundo. Los que éramos algo sensatos y sabíamos lo que hacíamos y porqué lo hacíamos pues aquí estamos.

Tercero - La máquina se va desgastando pero no por los motivos que te dicen. La gran maldición del ser humano es que lo que te da la vida es precisamente lo que te lleva inevitablemente a la muerte y por ahora no se puede hacer nada por evitarlo. Puedes intentar retrasarlo pero tarde o temprano te llegará porque desde que nacemos ya comenzamos a morir poco a poco por oxidación. Es el oxígeno el que te da la vida pero a la vez te va matando lentamente. Sin respirar oxígeno probablemente nuestros órganos podrían ser practicamente inmortales... si no fuera por el pequeño problema de que si dejamos de respirar moriríamos en unos minutos.

Es la paradoja del ser humano osease lo que te da la vida te da también la muerte. Sin eso el envejecimiento orgánico probablemente ni existiría, existiría la degradación orgánica por mal uso o uso indebido que es lo que hacen muchos y lo confunden con el envejecimiento, pero eso ya es otra historia.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro, te lo explico.
> 
> Primero de todo deduzco que no se te ocurre hacer distincion entre que tipos de hidratos te metes. Por la cantidad presupongo que la mayoria de absorcion rapida (pasta, pan, patatas y/o arroz).
> 
> ...



De alguna forma Zapatitos ya te ha respondido.

Tu puedes fumar 3 paquetes al día y no pasarte nada. Pero si un dia te diagnostican cancer de pulmón será del tabaco no de las manzanas.
El hígado graso viene por lo que viene. No me lo invento yo. El hígado tiene una función y se sobrecarga por lo que se sobrecarga:

muchas comidas al día
Exceso de fructosa.

Que puede ocurrir que alguien coma muchas veces y mucha fructosa y no tenga hígado graso? Correcto.
Pero si lo tienes, será por eso.
Por lo que no será, es por comer muchos aguacates o nueces, que nada tienen que ver con la fructosa. 

Dices que mucha gente "hacía footing y comía sano". Pregunto:

Que significa comer sano? Pq yo entreno a varios maratonianos y todos comen sano (macarrones, pan blanco, acuarius, nutella -pq kilian jornet se harta a ella-...)
Footing. No es sano. Es cardio cronico. Articulaciones a tomar por culo.

Una cosa es hacer actividad física y la otra deporte. Lo primero bien hecho es sano, lo segundo (da igual si bien hecho o no), no es sano.
No tiene nada de sano ir corriendo 10-20 kms en cada entreno, no tiene nada de sano jugar a voley y saltar 200 veces y rematar 150 veces por entreno, no tiene nada de sano darse cabezazos jugando al rugbi. El deporte tiene muchas cosas buenas, pero a cada cosa lo que le corresponde.

El exceso de harinas, azúcares...bloquea algunos nutrientes. A veces no es el déficit de colina, hierro o lo que sea...sino el exceso de otras cosas.


----------



## fmc (25 Feb 2019)

Hola, el ayuno ya deshidrata de por sí... le veo más inconvenientes que ventajas a un ayuno seco. Lo importante es la restricción de proteínas, no el agua.

El té (sin azúcar ni endulzantes obviamente), sin problemas.

El hígado graso, si dejas de añadirle grasa (principalmente de la fructosa) y vas quemando la que tiene acumulada, digo yo que no le vendrá mal.


----------



## Bifendo (25 Feb 2019)

El azucar influye muy mal a nuestro organismo, más todavía lo tenemos demasiado en nuestras vidas. Hay que limitarnos siempre


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Feb 2019)

La solución es a grandes rasgos mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Pista: todas las religiones y culturas (salvo la nuestra de ahora) contemplan está herramienta como sanadora.

EL AYUNO

Y ya me retiro. El balance energético y las calorías hacen llorar al niño Jesús.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (26 Feb 2019)

La sociedad es quien tiene un problema con los gordos


----------



## Venator (27 Feb 2019)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Todas las religiones y culturas contemplan está herramienta como sanadora:
> 
> EL AYUNO




Alguien debería estampar esa frase en una camiseta e ir a predicar por los Granier o en cierto bar de desayunos donde tomo café de vez en cuando: les ponen un completo de vaso grande de café/colacao, zumo malo de bote y un pedazo de rebanada de chapata de 20 centímetros (ahí está la clave de su éxito) untada en aceite y puré de tomate... y allí están todos a media mañana tan satisfechos con su desayunando "sano"_._

Se llena de charos funcionarias o marujas volviendo de gimnasia y ociosos en chandal volviendo de paseo. Por supuesto están todos gordos como ceporros, tan contentos en su rueda de hamster comercomer-adelgazaradalgazar.

Los bares compiten ofreciendo la pieza de bollería o la tostada más grande. En otro bar que paro ponen unos pinchos enormes de tortilla trapera rellenos además de ensaladilla de "cangrejo" o jamonyork/queso. Te tomas un café mirando el panorama, y el ansia, y da para abrir hilo conspiranoico "Se está cebando a la gente"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Feb 2019)

Venator dijo:


> Alguien debería estampar esa frase en una camiseta e ir a predicar por los Granier o en cierto bar de desayunos donde tomo café de vez en cuando: les ponen un completo de vaso grande de café/colacao, zumo malo de bote y un pedazo de rebanada de chapata de 20 centímetros (ahí está la clave de su éxito) untada en aceite y puré de tomate... y allí están todos a media mañana tan satisfechos con su desayunando "sano"_._
> 
> Se llena de charos funcionarias o marujas volviendo de gimnasia y ociosos en chandal volviendo de paseo. Por supuesto están todos gordos como ceporros, tan contentos en su rueda de hamster comercomer-adelgazaradalgazar.
> 
> Los bares compiten ofreciendo la pieza de bollería o la tostada más grande. En otro bar que paro ponen unos pinchos enormes de tortilla trapera rellenos además de ensaladilla de "cangrejo" o jamonyork/queso. Te tomas un café mirando el panorama, y el ansia, y da para abrir hilo conspiranoico "Se está cebando a la gente"



Déjalo. Es predicar en el puto desierto.

AYUNO MANDA, TOMAD NOTA RETRASADOS


----------



## Gürtelito (27 Feb 2019)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Le aconsejo acostumbrarse a dormir con el "run-run" del hambre. Si consigue estar 16 horas en ayunas (de las 15:00 horas a las 7:00 horas del día siguiente), y luego no "pasarse" en su desayuno y comida se sorprenderá gratamente.
> 
> Le recomiendo ese caldo de huesos en su des-ayuno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98



Según el Dr. Fung, el caldo de huesos no te saca del ayuno. 

Yo cuando hago ayunos de más de 24 horas suelo "cenar" caldo de huesos.


Yo aquí discrepo.

Es más, he escuchado a más de un doctor especialista en ayunos y demás, que tras hacer ejercicio por la tarde, lo mejor es cenar una cantidad moderada de hidratos y proteina. Hablan de hidratos de absorción lenta, claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Feb 2019)

Sí, y la caída libre es por exceso de peso en comparación con el empuje, pero eso no sirve para saber cómo volar.

Mire, si engordar es acumular energía en forma de grasa, porque se ingiere más de lo que se quema, entonces ese proceso tiene DOS PARTES:

1.- Lo que se ingiere
2.- Lo que se quema

Ahora considere que tenemos control directo sobre lo que se ingiere (más o menos, y en tanto seamos capaces de imponernos a nuestros impulsos, lo cual es bastante discutible, no somos los amos de nuestra propia casa, Freud dixit), pero NO TENEMOS APENAS CONTROL DIRECTO sobre lo que se quema.

Para una persona estándar, el METABOLISMO BASAL representa *entre un 66 y un 80%* del consumo de energía. Es decir, que entre 2/3 y 4/5 de lo que quemamos *VA A SU PUTA BOLA*, siguiendo señales hormonales cuya lógica no es evidente para el lego.

El resultado es que, en general y en el medio-largo plazo, NO IMPORTA UNA MIERDA lo que actúes sobre 1.- porque *tu sistema endocrino va a hacer lo que esté en su mano para contrarrestarlo actuando sobre 2.-* , o al menos así será si no tomas las precauciones adecuadas.

Y sucede que una de las estrategias que mejores resultados arroja de cara a reprogramar el sistema endocrino y evitar que la segunda parte de la ecuación tienda a igualarse a la primera (de hecho, a quedarse un poco por debajo: es un sistema que busca nuestra supervivencia ante la escasez) es, precisamente, lo que usted, hablando porque tiene boca, asegura que no es en sí solución de nada: EVITAR HARINAS, AZÚCAR y REFINADOS.

¿Que hay otras formas de lograr los mismos resultados? Pues claro. Pero NINGUNA TAN SENCILLA Y EFECTIVA.


----------



## montella (27 Feb 2019)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Según el Dr. Fung, el caldo de huesos no te saca del ayuno.
> 
> Yo cuando hago ayunos de más de 24 horas suelo "cenar" caldo de huesos.



Yo cuando hago caldo de huesos cuando se enfria eso se pone viscoso tipo gelatina ....no entiendo como eso no saca del ayuno.
No se q valores nutricionales tendra pero de grasas y protes no debe ir corto


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (27 Feb 2019)

Una dudilla para los ejpertos, yo hago con facilidad ayuno de 24 horas, ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 20:00 del día siguiente no tomo mas que un café y un agua. La duda es que si en vez de cenar a las 20:00 verduras, me tomo un bollo dulce, tipo croissant es una barbaridad??!


----------



## fmc (27 Feb 2019)

montella dijo:


> Yo cuando hago caldo de huesos cuando se enfria eso se pone viscoso tipo gelatina ....no entiendo como eso no saca del ayuno.
> No se q valores nutricionales tendra pero de grasas y protes no debe ir corto



Sí y no, según lo que se entienda por ayuno y qué se busque. El caldo de huesos tiene proteína, probablemente no la suficiente como para generar respuesta insulínica pero sí como para parar la autofagia (la mTOR es muy sensible a la proteína).


----------



## fmc (27 Feb 2019)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Una dudilla para los ejpertos, yo hago con facilidad ayuno de 24 horas, ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 20:00 del día siguiente no tomo mas que un café y un agua. La duda es que si en vez de cenar a las 20:00 verduras, me tomo un bollo dulce, tipo croissant es una barbaridad??!



Desde luego menos barbaridad que comerse un bollo para desayunar, otro en el almuerzo y otro en la cena


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2019)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Una dudilla para los ejpertos, yo hago con facilidad ayuno de 24 horas, ceno a las 20:00 y hasta las 20:00 del día siguiente no tomo mas que un café y un agua. La duda es que si en vez de cenar a las 20:00 verduras, me tomo un bollo dulce, tipo croissant es una barbaridad??!



No se si parece mas barbaridad que solo cenes verdura o lo del bollo.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (27 Feb 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se si parece mas barbaridad que solo cenes verdura o lo del bollo.



?????, Podías ampliar, por favor?? 
Solo hago una comida al día, intento que sea variada, no siempre es verdura, la duda era romper el ayuno con azúcar y harinas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2019)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> ?????, Podías ampliar, por favor??
> Solo hago una comida al día, intento que sea variada, no siempre es verdura, la duda era romper el ayuno con azúcar y harinas.



Vale aclarado jaja.

Si has leido suficiente este hilo habras entendido que la base para que esto funcione es (ademas de verdura) meter mucha grasa en la dieta. Esto mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina y es la base para que todo funcione bien hormonalmente y estar nutrido.

Esto tambien potencia la via metabolica de oxidacion de grasas y hace absolutamente sencillo pasar esas 24 horas de ayuno.

Si te metes un bollo para romper el ayuno vas a joder bastante el proceso. Al dia siguiente lo primero que notaras es una sensacion rara de hambre. Es tu cerebro pidiendo mas azucar.

Si repites mucho lo de los bollos puedes incluso tener una hipoglucemia bastante desagradable cuando intentes ayunar.


----------



## colombo1122 (28 Feb 2019)

para romper un ayuno lo mejor segun los naturalsitas es lechuga e ir incorporando mas vegetales poco a poco. Cuidado con la subida de azucar de la fruta a mi no me da problemas pero ellos lo advierten


----------



## Calimero (2 Mar 2019)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Según el Dr. Fung, el caldo de huesos no te saca del ayuno.
> 
> Yo cuando hago ayunos de más de 24 horas suelo "cenar" caldo de huesos.
> 
> ...



No tengo entendido eso. El Dr. Fung habla que en general el caldo de huesos no saca del ayuno pero eso depende de cada persona y también de la cantidad. En el tema del ayuno todo lo que no sea agua no es seguro al 100%. Hay gente ( la que menos ) que se le dispara la glucosa con el café y otras con el té, no es lo normal pero es así. Con el caldo de huesos pasa lo mismo, no es que se dispare la glucosa pero hay gente que le puede sacar del ayuno y más si la cantidad es alta.

Hablo de memoria porque todo esto lo leí hace tiempo pero el Dr. Fung habla que si el caldo de huesos te ayuda a prolongar un ayuno más largo probablemente el perjuicio de 'romper temporalmente' el ayuno contra el beneficio de un ayuno largo balancea positivamente la toma de estos.

Creo que cada uno ha de escuchar su cuerpo, si la toma de caldos te sirve para prolongar ayunos y acostumbrar tu cuerpo a ellos es positivo hacerlo. Si deseas un beneficio al 100% del ayuno no.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

No necesariamente siempre se adelgaza quitando carbos y azúcares.
En general siempre se adelgazará cuando haya un déficit calórico. Y siempre se engordará cuando haya un superávit.
Tú puedes comer pizzas y bocadillos todos los días, que si tienes un déficit al final del día, adelgazarás.

Que quieres meter menos mierda procesada al cuerpo? Fenomenal, tu Salud te lo agradecerá. Pero tampoco hay que demonizar a los azúcares/hidratos. Hay que darse caprichos y disfrutar de la vida.

Lo mejor es hacer deportes, si es anaerobico mejor. Y pasar de contar calorías.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> No necesariamente siempre se adelgaza quitando carbos y azúcares.
> En general siempre se adelgazará cuando haya un déficit calórico. Y siempre se engordará cuando haya un superávit.
> Tú puedes comer pizzas y bocadillos todos los días, que si tienes un déficit al final del día, adelgazarás.
> 
> ...



En serio? Aun estamos con la falacia absoluta de los balances caloricos?

Solo podeis escribir semejante majaderia sin leer ni un solo parrafo de hilo.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En serio? Aun estamos con la falacia absoluta de los balances caloricos?
> 
> Solo podeis escribir semejante majaderia sin leer ni un solo parrafo de hilo.



Lo he comprobado por mí mismo que funciona.
Te cuento mi caso, y no vayas de listillo talibán que no tienes razón en todo lo que dices.

Probé la paleo, y efectivamente adelgacé dejando una temporada casi todos los hidratos y los azúcares.
Después de que adelgacé hasta donde quise, volví a consumir hidratos y azúcares, y yendo al gym 3 veces a la semana. Y ya no engordo, me mantengo en mi peso comiendo pizzas, pan, pasta, chocolate durante la semana.

Y ni cuento las calorías. La clave no es el tipo de alimentos, sino la cantidad. Fin del debate.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo he comprobado por mí mismo que funciona.
> Te cuento mi caso, y no vayas de listillo talibán que no tienes razón en todo lo que dices.
> 
> Probé la paleo, y efectivamente adelgacé dejando una temporada casi todos los hidratos y los azúcares.
> ...



Lo de explicarte lo de la resistencia a la insulina y como se recupera ya me da pereza.

Lo tienes muy bien explicado en bastantes post de Adenocromo y Smiling.

Fin de debate despues de millardos de post

Pd. Ni puta idea de la edad que tienes pero vuelve a las andadas de comer mierda y veras que en unos años ni haciendo deporte.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de explicarte lo de la resistencia a la insulina y como se recupera ya me da pereza.
> 
> Lo tienes muy bien explicado en bastantes post de Adenocromo y Smiling.
> 
> ...



Demonizar los hidratos y los azúcares es de subnormales exgordos como tú. Yo te creí en su día, pero ya no me la cuelas más.
Hay miles de formas de adelgazar y seguir comiendo hidratos cada día.

Los exgordos tenéis mucho rencor acumulado, de no poder comer lo que os gusta.

No hagáis mucho caso a Karlos Exgordo.
Fijaros en las calorías que coméis cada día, y en las que gastáis cada día. A partir de ahí planificaros las comidas y punto. No os compliquéis más.
Esto lo podéis hacer comiendo spagetis, grasas o lácteos. Hacer dietas es de subnormales profundos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Demonizar los hidratos y los azúcares es de subnormales exgordos como tú. Yo te creí en su día, pero ya no me la cuelas más.
> Hay miles de formas de adelgazar y seguir comiendo hidratos cada día.
> 
> Los exgordos tenéis mucho rencor acumulado, de no poder comer lo que os gusta.
> ...



Miles de endocrinos hapollan este post.

Pero la realidad es muy tozuda. Mas de un 20% de obesos y subiendo. Los diabeticos tipo II no le van muy lejos y los tipo I aumentando un 2% anual.

Lo de la tipo I es curioso porque es autoinmune y no deberia tener relacion con el consumo de hidratos, pero si... los mismos alimentos que van cargados de trigo (moderno alterado) tienen una lista de ingredientes dignos de cualquier industria quimica.

En mi caso el sobrepeso era el menor de mis problemas. Soy alto y fuerte y los kilos me hacian parecer un animal de bellota, compacto y grande. Lo que empezo a preocuparme fue la salud, transaminasas altas y una lista de 'itis' importante.

Te puedes engañar como quieras pero no comer hidratos refinados es no joderse la salud a largo y a medio plazo.

Te puedes comer todo el pienso de humanos que quieras pero la comida real es la que es.

Tengo un ejemplo cercano y reciente de otro familiar que de gordo nada.

Mujer en los cuarenta. Tuvo en su juventud sobrepeso y con dietas de cerrar la boca llevaba muchos años delgada, yo diria que demacrada.

Llevaba unos años con hipotoidismo y la pastillita para regular el TSH. Bastante jodida porque segun ella habia dias que levantarse de la cama era arrastrarse.

Ya habia visto el resultado desde hace años en mi y mi hermano que se apunto al carro y a el si le sobraban mas kilos y tenia dolores articulares severos.

Esta chica es el caso mas claro qye he visto. Paleo en plan taliban y en tres meses analitica y niveles normales de tiroides.

Lleva desde el verano bien, tan bien que se ha metido a calistenia y la vi en navidad y los brazos que ha echado para ser chica no son ni normales.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Los obesos lo son por el estilo de vida sin ejercicio físico + alimentos procesados. No por comer espagetis o chocolate.

Lo de ''comida real'' es un concepto absurdo. Si te pones a analizar de donde vienen determinados productos ''naturales'' te llevas las manos a la cabeza, de la cantidad de procesado que conllevan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Los obesos lo son por el estilo de vida sin ejercicio físico + alimentos procesados. No por comer espagetis o chocolate.
> 
> Lo de ''comida real'' es un concepto absurdo. Si te pones a analizar de donde vienen determinados productos ''naturales'' te llevas las manos a la cabeza, de la cantidad de procesado que conllevan.



La comida real es la que te cocinas tu y no lleva una lista de ingredientes y quimicos mas larga que los reyes godos.

Te pongas como te pongas una almendra es una almendra y un brocoli es un brocoli.

Te manda Matutano o nos tomas por gilipollas?


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Demonizar los hidratos y los azúcares es de subnormales exgordos como tú. Yo te creí en su día, pero ya no me la cuelas más.
> Hay miles de formas de adelgazar y seguir comiendo hidratos cada día.
> 
> Los exgordos tenéis mucho rencor acumulado, de no poder comer lo que os gusta.
> ...



Si comes poco, quemas poco. 
Si comes poco, bajas tu metabolismo y más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas. Eso sí, no serás gordo.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si comes poco, quemas poco.
> Si comes poco, bajas tu metabolismo y más pronto que tarde tendrás problemas. Eso sí, no serás gordo.



Lo del metabolismo es otra chorrada. El cuerpo se adapta a cualquier cambio, mientras reciba la energía necesaria para mantenerse energéticamente.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


>



Busca por tuiter a un médico uruguayo que se llama Esteban Larronde. No hace muchos días, hizo un hilo de 20 tuits sobre lo que es realmente una caloría y la absurdez de medir lo que entra por nuestra boca en calorías.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

Yes, ya lleva mas de seis meses sin pastillas y con niveles normales.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo del metabolismo es otra chorrada. El cuerpo se adapta a cualquier cambio, mientras reciba la energía necesaria para mantenerse energéticamente.



Por eso;
Si comes mucho quemas más
Si comes menos quemas menos.

El cuerpo se adapta. El cuerpo se mueve por homeostasi.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Por eso;
> Si comes mucho quemas más
> Si comes menos quemas menos.
> 
> El cuerpo se adapta. El cuerpo se mueve por homeostasi.



Es que es al revés. Si quemas mucho, tiendes a necesitar comer más.
Si no quemas, tiendes a necesitar comer menos.

O no os pasa en vuestra vida?
Cuando entrenas mucho, la comida postentreno la disfrutas, sientes que la necesitas.
Si no has entrenado, el cuerpo no te pide comer, no tienes ganas.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Es que es al revés. Si quemas mucho, tiendes a necesitar comer más.
> Si no quemas, tiendes a necesitar comer menos.
> 
> O no os pasa en vuestra vida?
> ...



Eso depende de las hormonas

Intenta un dia hincharte a harinas: pasta, cereales, pizza.

Y otro día de hinchas a aguacates, aceite de coco, bacon y ghee.

Y luego vienes aquí y nos cuentas.

(No engordas por comer mucho. Comes mucho pq estás engordando)


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2019)

Yo tengo experiencia con la paleo. Y una cosa que no me molaba nada, es que te quedas muchas veces sin energía. Los carbos los veo fundamentales para tener energía, es como la cafeína del cuerpo humano. Yo la paleo solo la utilizaré cuando quiera definir un poco. 

Engordas si la ingesta de calorías es mayor de la que gastas, no sé porque os montáis películas tan complicadas. Estaba cansado de ver a mi hermano comerse una puta pizza cada noche para cenar, y el tío está como un puto palo. Eso sí, hacía mucho deporte y no para durante el día.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Eso depende de las hormonas
> 
> Intenta un dia hincharte a harinas: pasta, cereales, pizza.
> 
> ...



Este Mcnulty vamos a pensar que dice todo esto de buena fe.

Lo veo en gente muy informada y que sabe que todas las harinuzas son una bomba para el metabolismo. Prefieren ir regulando con cantidades y la carrera de hamster del ejercicio, y buscan cualquier justificacion para no dejarse la 'dronja' en forma de pizzas y bollos.

Todo eso es muy adictivo, las cosas como son.


Pd. Voy a freirme un kilo de boquerones con aove del cual yo solo me zampare medio. Acompaño ensalada con salsa de mostaza dijon picante como un demonio.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo tengo experiencia con la paleo. Y una cosa que no me molaba nada, es que te quedas muchas veces sin energía. Los carbos los veo fundamentales para tener energía, es como la cafeína del cuerpo humano. Yo la paleo solo la utilizaré cuando quiera definir un poco.
> 
> Engordas si la ingesta de calorías es mayor de la que gastas, no sé porque os montáis películas tan complicadas. Estaba cansado de ver a mi hermano comerse una puta pizza cada noche para cenar, y el tío está como un puto palo. Eso sí, hacía mucho deporte y no para durante el día.



Es que puedes hacer paleo e hincharte a hidratos. No sé donde ves el problema exactamente. O estás confundiendo paleo con keto.

Yo también conozco a mucha gente que se hincha a pizza, cocacolas y oreos. Y delgados como un palo.
Eso sí, es llegar a los 40 y empezar a tener el hígado graso, mala dentadura, y sobrepeso repentino sin que se expliquen pq están engordando tanto si siempre han comido lo mismo y siempre habían estado delgados.


----------



## djun (2 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yes, ya lleva mas de seis meses sin pastillas y con niveles normales.



Cuando se tiene hipotiroidismo autoinmune (tiroiditis de hashimoto) hay que tomar levotiroxina de por vida, dicen. 

Quizás ella estaba en una fase inicial, quizás llevaba muy pocos meses y pudo revertirse el hipotiroidismo, pero en general se dice que es una enfermedad crónica y hay que tomar la medicación de por vida. ¿Sabes cuanto tiempo llevaba con esa medicación antes de curarse?


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

No hay nada ideal para todo el mundo.

Mientras comas comida real y procures no desterrar la grasa casi todo te ira bien.

Lo de meter mas o menos hidratos (no refinados) va depender de tu actividad fisica.

En general con hidrato natural te va a ser dificil pasar de un tercio de la ingesta (en gramos) diaria, que no es mucho ni poco.

Si ves que te falta 'punch' porque haces mucho deporte, el arroz o patatas, dias puntuales, son tus amigos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Mar 2019)

Si estas empezando no viene mal usar un contador de macros tipo 'fatsecret'.

Yo estuve unos meses solo por ver en que rangos me movia.

Hidratos naturales hay muchos mas que patatas y arroz, que tampoco hay que pasarse. De los que te puedes comer sin preocuparte nada son:

Tuberculos poco feculentos: boniato, chirivia, nabo, zanahoria, etc.
Frutos secos: almendras, pistachos, avellanas, nueces, etc.
Verduras: Brocoli, col, espinacas, acelgas, etc.
Hortalizas: pepino, tomate, lechuga, cebolla, etc.
Fruta: fresas, naranjas, manzanas, peras, etc.
Todos estos alimentos son paleo.

No siendo extrictamente paleo si pueden formar parte de la dieta arroz, patatas y legumbres (bien remojadas).

Con todo esto tenemos hidratos de sobra sin tocar ni con un palo los refinados.


----------



## kikepm (3 Mar 2019)

djun dijo:


> Cuando se tiene hipotiroidismo autoinmune (tiroiditis de hashimoto) hay que tomar levotiroxina de por vida, dicen.
> 
> Quizás ella estaba en una fase inicial, quizás llevaba muy pocos meses y pudo revertirse el hipotiroidismo, pero en general se dice que es una enfermedad crónica y hay que tomar la medicación de por vida. ¿Sabes cuanto tiempo llevaba con esa medicación antes de curarse?



Si, y cuando se tiene asma se suele tomar budesónida como tratamiento de fondo y terbutalina como rescate.

Yo he dejado de tomarlos y no parece que esté pasando nada...


----------



## djun (3 Mar 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Si, y cuando se tiene asma se suele tomar budesónida como tratamiento de fondo y terbutalina como rescate.
> 
> Yo he dejado de tomarlos y no parece que esté pasando nada...



Desconozco el tema del asma. Quizá se pueda dejar la medicación en algunos casos o siguiendo un tratamiento o una alimentación adecuada. No sé lo que dicen los médicos. En el caso del hipotiroidismo autoinmune, en principio no es recuperable. No puedes dejar la medicación. A no ser que sea algo muy incipiente y se corrija la autoinmunidad (quizás corrigiendo la alimentación). En esta enfermedad la glándula tiroides queda atrofiada y por lo tanto la enfermedad no es reversible, según dicen los médicos. No hay casos de personas que se recuperen del hipotiroidismo autoinmune. Por eso preguntaba al forero Karlos Smith. Si ella tomaba levotiroxina desde hace tiempo, según se dice, no es posible abandonar esa medicación. O quizás Karlos Smith se refería a otro medicamento...


----------



## kikepm (3 Mar 2019)

djun dijo:


> Desconozco el tema del asma. Quizá se pueda dejar la medicación en algunos casos o siguiendo un tratamiento o una alimentación adecuada. No sé lo que dicen los médicos. En el caso del hipotiroidismo autoinmune, en principio no es recuperable. No puedes dejar la medicación. A no ser que sea algo muy incipiente y se corrija la autoinmunidad (quizás corrigiendo la alimentación). En esta enfermedad la glándula tiroides queda atrofiada y por lo tanto la enfermedad no es reversible, según dicen los médicos. No hay casos de personas que se recuperen del hipotiroidismo autoinmune. Por eso preguntaba al forero Karlos Smith. Si ella tomaba levotiroxina desde hace tiempo, según se dice, no es posible abandonar esa medicación. O quizás Karlos Smith se refería a otro medicamento...



Mira, tras un año sin medicarme por ausencia de síntomas derivados de una alimentación sana (en los que recaigo automáticamente si se me ocurre comer azúcares/bollería/pasta/pan/procesados, tuve una conversación (más bien fue una discusión) con mi médica, que lo único que extraje de ella fue:


los médicos no lo saben todo, y sobre inflamación menos.
son tercos y se adscriben a los libros de texto a pesar de las pruebas en contra
cuando no tienen razón, acuden al principio de autoridad, aunque sea sutilemente.


El asma y la psoriasis tampoco son reversibles, según los médicos, y aquí estamos, sin síntomas de uno ni de otro.


"Es la inflamación, idiota"

Pero díselo tu a un médico...


----------



## bizarre (3 Mar 2019)

Pues hay una nutricionista, Montse Reus que ha ayudado a mucha gente con hipotiroidismo y se basa en alimentación Paleo o en los primeros meses algo más ultra como AIP unido a otras estrategias para revertir hipotiroidismos autoinmunes o no

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (3 Mar 2019)

bizarre dijo:


> Pues hay una nutricionista, Montse Reus que ha ayudado a mucha gente con hipotiroidismo y se basa en alimentación Paleo o en los primeros meses algo más ultra como AIP unido a otras estrategias para revertir hipotiroidismos autoinmunes o no
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Es muy buena nutri. Ademas creo q es psiconeuroinmunologa.


----------



## Eduar Bernés (3 Mar 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> En el tema del ayuno todo lo que no sea agua no es seguro al 100%. Hay gente ( la que menos ) que se le dispara la glucosa con el café y otras con el té, no es lo normal pero es así. Con el caldo de huesos pasa lo mismo, no es que se dispare la glucosa pero hay gente que le puede sacar del ayuno y más si la cantidad es alta.



Hola señores, llevo desde hace un tiempo incluyendo 1 día/semana un ayuno de 16 horas como "descarga" de toda la semana también con el fin de "entrenar" o mejorar un poco la sensibilidad a la insulina y darle un leve descanso al páncreas y sistema digestivo. No sé si esto será siquiera suficiente.

Lo que he podido comprobar es que para mí, la mejor forma de ayuno es NO tomar absolutamente nada, salvo agua.

Café+aceite de coco: Al principio bien, pero conforme pasa el tiempo experimento cierta inquietud, o desasosiego, una levísima ansiedad.

Café/Té+mantequilla: Mejor, quizás algo, una décima parte de ansiedad de lo experimentado con el aceite de coco.

Nada/Agua: Pasado el conato del primer hambre, nada de ansiedad, 0 nerviosismo, incluso cierta tranquilidad de ánimo, y diría que cierta predisposición del ánimo para estados de serenidad y claridad de pensamiento, no sé si serán paranoias mías.
Tampoco nada de flojeras o sensación de falta de energía incluso realizando tareas físicas, sensación de que podría alargar el ayuno a capricho.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2019)

djun dijo:


> Desconozco el tema del asma. Quizá se pueda dejar la medicación en algunos casos o siguiendo un tratamiento o una alimentación adecuada. No sé lo que dicen los médicos. En el caso del hipotiroidismo autoinmune, en principio no es recuperable. No puedes dejar la medicación. A no ser que sea algo muy incipiente y se corrija la autoinmunidad (quizás corrigiendo la alimentación). En esta enfermedad la glándula tiroides queda atrofiada y por lo tanto la enfermedad no es reversible, según dicen los médicos. No hay casos de personas que se recuperen del hipotiroidismo autoinmune. Por eso preguntaba al forero Karlos Smith. Si ella tomaba levotiroxina desde hace tiempo, según se dice, no es posible abandonar esa medicación. O quizás Karlos Smith se refería a otro medicamento...



No se los detalles, que lleva años con hipotiroidismo (hashimoto) y medicacion si me lo ha dicho. No se cuantos años pero ya se lo preguntare, incipiente no es.

Tambien te digo que son los mismos medicos que no dan pautas correctas a los diabeticos tipo II, totalmente curable, por que la grasa es el demonio. 

Y los mismos que les pautan pasta y pan y un 60% de hidratos a los tipo I (autoinmune), y dosis de insulina a gallete, porque ellos lo valen... no se Rick...


Pd. De momento mi tipo I con glicosiladas por debajo de 6 y alguna por debajo de 5,5. Y sale a la calle sin insulina ni glucagon tan campante.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Mar 2019)

Buen video sobre el colesterol


----------



## djun (4 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se los detalles, que lleva años con hipotiroidismo (hashimoto) y medicacion si me lo ha dicho. No se cuantos años pero ya se lo preguntare, incipiente no es.
> 
> Tambien te digo que son los mismos medicos que no dan pautas correctas a los diabeticos tipo II, totalmente curable, por que la grasa es el demonio.
> 
> ...



Lo que sí sé es que hay bastantes personas con hipotiroidismo autoinmune (hashimoto), tratadas de por vida con levotiroxina (la hormona sintética sustitutiva de la hormona que produce la tiroides), que a pesar de la medicación siguen con síntomas: cansancio, depresión, niebla mental, sensibilidad al frío, sobrepeso, vientre hinchado... Estos síntomas sí se pueden corregir cuando tienen la suerte de encontrar un médico que les recomienda una alimentación paleo o incluso el protocolo de alimentación autoinmune (PAI). Pero la levotiroxina, la hormona sintética, deben seguir tomándola porque la glándula tiroides, al quedar atrofiada por su autoinmunidad, se convierte en un tejido que en principio, según dicen, no se recupera. 

Por supuesto pocos médicos hay que sepan tratar enfermedades autoinmunes, y en la Seguridad Social creo que no hay ninguno. 

Puede haber algún caso de alguien que haya recuperado totalmente la función de la glándula tiroides. Quizás algún caso muy leve o alguien que tuvo suerte de descubrir la alimentación y algún suplemento adecuado antes de que fuese a peor... pero por lo general se dice que la glándula tiroides, una vez queda dañada, no se puede recuperar.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2019)

un gorila de tu peso puede comer diez kilos de verduras al dia, no te cortes con lo verde, no vas a engordar con ello.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2019)

tu eres tonto, no te he llamado gorila, seria un honor para ti vista tu inteligencia.

si comes carne sin fibra vegetal a la vez, no cagas.

asi estás de estreñido.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2019)

tu sigue asi, que dejarás tu cuerpo como tu mente.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2019)

jojojojo

un pequeño vistazo a tus aportaciones, anglosionistas voxeras de payaso ignorante.

y una cita a vuelapluma

_Jajaja pobre hombre este solo se folla despojos. Es imposible renunciar a una tía buena a los tres polvos, idiota. Y no ir en serio con ella también es difícil. Te follas orcos de mordor payaso._


----------



## Monchitto (4 Mar 2019)

Si comes mucha fibra es como un atasco en la autopista

Comer buenas grasas hace cagar mejor. Eso y cagar sentado en una silla al váter

El squatty potty lo tengo y NO es suficiente, hay que hacer una sentadilla para que el recto se apriete bien, y no es una troleada


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2019)

yo cada mañana me siento con un café solo y un cigarro a mirar el mail, tras tomarme un zumo de naranja con su pulpa, y se me cae solo.
no como carne sola, siempre con verduras.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Buenas, empecé hace 5 días una dieta solo animales, sin hidratos ni azúcar y de momento sin vegetales, buscando perder 5 kilos lo más rápido posible y tengo estos problemas:
> 
> 1. Estreñimiento. Me tiro una hora en el WC hasta que sale el tema y es un infierno de empujar y te desesperas como si estuvieras pariendo un niño por el culo. Esto no es aceptable y si no mejora, dejaría la dieta.
> 
> ...



Esque pasais de comer un plato de macarrones a una keto o hiperproteica y si no os da un yuyu es de milagro.

Vais a tener que abrir un hilo de dietas 'a lo tonto', ay señor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Mar 2019)

djun dijo:


> Lo que sí sé es que hay bastantes personas con hipotiroidismo autoinmune (hashimoto), tratadas de por vida con levotiroxina (la hormona sintética sustitutiva de la hormona que produce la tiroides), que a pesar de la medicación siguen con síntomas: cansancio, depresión, niebla mental, sensibilidad al frío, sobrepeso, vientre hinchado... Estos síntomas sí se pueden corregir cuando tienen la suerte de encontrar un médico que les recomienda una alimentación paleo o incluso el protocolo de alimentación autoinmune (PAI). Pero la levotiroxina, la hormona sintética, deben seguir tomándola porque la glándula tiroides, al quedar atrofiada por su autoinmunidad, se convierte en un tejido que en principio, según dicen, no se recupera.
> 
> Por supuesto pocos médicos hay que sepan tratar enfermedades autoinmunes, y en la Seguridad Social creo que no hay ninguno.
> 
> Puede haber algún caso de alguien que haya recuperado totalmente la función de la glándula tiroides. Quizás algún caso muy leve o alguien que tuvo suerte de descubrir la alimentación y algún suplemento adecuado antes de que fuese a peor... pero por lo general se dice que la glándula tiroides, una vez queda dañada, no se puede recuperar.



Las enfermedades autoinmunes se han tratado con exito desde que Seignalet aplico su dieta hipotoxica a sus pacientes.

Se consiguen mejorias en todos los casos, incluso recuperaciones totales.

Ni hashimoto ni ninguna otra es todo nada. Por pura logica si eliminas el alimento que revoluciona tu sistema inmune puedes recuperar funcionalidad en el organo dañado, al menos parcialmente.

Hay documentadas recuperaciones incluso en diabetes tipo I.

La medicina oficial casi no vas a tener datos ya que todo lo que no sea medicarte ni lo meten en sus esquemas.

Tienes un individuo con problemas autoinmune, por toda la mierda que comemos (al menos yo lo tengo claro) y nadie le dice que deje de comer mierda pues ninguno se va a recuperar eso esta claro.


----------



## Qui (4 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Coño si estoy comiendo más grasa que en toda mi vida junta y nunca había tenido estreñimiento, es la primera vez que me pasa y estoy flipando, es como dar a luz un niño gordo por el culo. Te quieres morir.
> 
> O sea que la verdura puede empeorar el asunto... pues voy a pasar de la dieta un poco porque no me como otra sesión de parto ni loco.



Plantago ovata. Un sobre cada noche y se acabaron los problemas.


----------



## Calimero (5 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Coño si estoy comiendo más grasa que en toda mi vida junta y nunca había tenido estreñimiento, es la primera vez que me pasa y estoy flipando, es como dar a luz un niño gordo por el culo. Te quieres morir.
> 
> O sea que la verdura puede empeorar el asunto... pues voy a pasar de la dieta un poco porque no me como otra sesión de parto ni loco.




Si estás en dieta ceto pueden ser varias cosas:


La vesícula biliar/páncreas/acidez estómago no dan abasto a tanta grasa. Tu cuerpo no está acostumbrado => Enzimas digestivas durante una temporada/ vinagre
Estás deshidratado. Con la ceto se bordea el estado de deshidratación dado que se pierde con más facilidad minerales => más sales
Estás zampando un alimento nuevo o demasiado de él => vigila los frutos secos y quesos
Has subido demasido los vegetales ( si antes comías pocos y ahora comes muchos más ) => reduce vegetales, tomas más alimentos fermentados y dale tiempo a tu microbiota a que se acostumbre al cambio.


----------



## Qui (7 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> He empezado a tomarlo, dos días ya, y además magnesio en polvo en un vaso, que da mucha cagalera, y nada de nada. Sigue el rstreñimiento feroz.



Increible me parece, yo esperaría un día más. Sino prueba a tomar dos sobres (mañana y noche) en lugar de uno pero ya te digo que me sorprende. Espero que se te pase pronto. Yo en su día lo pasé fatal.


----------



## Qui (7 Mar 2019)

Pues lo siento mucho. Lo único que se me ocurre es que al evacuar levantes los pies para facilitar la tarea. Hay un hilo que lo comenta por aquí cerca.


----------



## Qui (7 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Ya lo hago, apoyo los pies en una banquetilla tipo esa que venden para que pilles la postura natural en cuclillas más o menos.
> 
> Me van a salir hemorroides la virgen.



Joder, pues por mi parte no me quedan más consejos. Decía uno algo más arriba o no se si en otro hilo que hay unas infusiones en mercadona de SEN que van de cine. Puede ser que hasta de más, prueba poco a poco.


----------



## Monchitto (7 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Hoy en todo el día he comido medio pollo asado y dos cafés con nata montada. Vaya flipada, se te quita totalmente el hambre.
> 
> ¿Sabes si la nata montada sin azúcar montada por mí es aceptable en la dieta ceto o tiene demasiada lactosa que es azúcar?




Joder qué pesado con la dieta CETO. Igual es eso lo que te causa el estreñimiento

Por otra parte esas banquetillas que dices son estas, no?







NO ES SUFICIENTE, no contrae el recto suficiente. Usa cualquier silla o lo que puedas para hacer una contracción de recto completa







Yo me subo ahí y cago al váter, y no troleo.


----------



## Calimero (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Uso un revistero más alto que esa mierda. Ayuda algo pero poca cosa. Aunque la postura te deja en cuclillas como si cagaras en el campo.
> 
> Me he medido la cetosis en la orina con una tira y solo estoy en el 1 de 5 niveles. Y llevo ya 8 días sin probar ni gota de hidratos o azúcar. todo grasa y protes. Tengo una sed alucinante, todos los dias. Sed bestial y no parar de orinar. Y no he perdido 3 kilos, he engordado 2, no sé qué cojones hice que lo vi mal. Esto no va nada bien, aunque ya no tengo nada de hambre en todo el día. Aguantaré a ver qué pasa.



Mira, estás intentando hacer dieta ceto y lo que te está saliendo es un sinsentido. Te has metido de cabeza sin saber qué estás haciendo. Las tiras de orina no son fiables. Lo de tener sed bestial no es sostenible. Alguien te lo tiene que decir. Deja de bombardearnos con tus preguntas e infórmate por internet cómo hacerla por Dios. Por el poco tiempo que llevas haciéndola y los efectos que tienes no es sostenible.

En definitiva, lo que estás haciendo es una cetochapuza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Mar 2019)

C


max314 dijo:


> Bebo muchísimo, más que nunca en mi vida, ni en verano bebo tanto. Tengo mucha sed, siento sabor salado aunque no coma nada salado ni procesado. Y hago pis todo el tiempo. O sea mucha agua y mucho pis, no paro.
> 
> Frutos secos y quesos ya no como, solo fue cuando me dio el mono de azúcar. Ahora no como casi nada, el hambre se me ha ido. Solo carne, pollo o pescado.Vegetales cero en una semana.



uanto pesas / mides?

Me da que te sobran un porron de kilos y te has metido de cabeza y sin periodo de adaptacion a la keto.

Eso moviliza un monton de toxinas acumuladas en la panceta y tu cuerpo va a sentir cosas muy raras.

No sera mas facil quitar procesados y refinados, comer de todo, vas adelgazando a buen ritmo sin prisas y luego ya haces el gili con la keto si quieres.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> Mido 1,85 y ahora peso 80, he engordado un poco pero siempre he sido delgado, solo quiero perder 5 kilos pero me está costando un mundo.
> 
> ¿Comer de todo a qué te refieres? ¿Cereales como el arroz o hidratos como patatas, legumbres, etc?
> 
> ...



Arroz mete una vez por semana, patatas puedes dejarlas durante un mes y 'usarlas' solo cuando hagas deporte.

Legumbre si te sienta bien, bien remojada, y una vez por semana.

A diario sin mirar cuanto hidrato llevas una o dos piezas de fruta. Frutos secos los que te de la gana, higos secos, orejones tambien. Boniato, zanahoria, chirivias y verdura en cantidad.

En el peso que estas puede incluso que cojas peso. De hecho el peso no vale un mojon para el afine que pretendes, tienes que medirte la grasa corporal y veras como en unos meses cambias fisicamente.

Pd. El hilo se creo con la sana intencion de ayudar en la obesidad. Entrais como elefantes en una cacharreria sin explicar que vuestro objetivo es otro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> El hilo lo creó Adenocromo para contar su experiencia de adelgazamiento, el resto te lo inventas tú que te lo has apropiado y vas de jefe y de gilipollas ofendiendo a la gente cada vez que hablas cuando eres un cuñao ridículo.
> 
> Veta a TOMAR POR CULO GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> No sé si te queda claro.



A ti se te va un poco la olla...

Sera por la keto...en fin.

Claro que lo creo Adeno, y leete el titulo del hilo. Yo soy uno de los que aportan porque me gusta el tema, algun problema.

Ademas de Adenocromo tengo que darle las gracias a otro conforero que hace años en guarderia abrio un hilo sobre paleo, su nick era algo asi de paleo, y no lo veo hace años (o se ha disuelto en otro clon).

Solo te decia que si entras sin explicar que no estas gordo nadie sabe de que la pelicula. No creo haberte insultado ni menospreciado en ningun comentario.

Que tengas un buen dia y tomate la pastillita de los nervios.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> El hilo lo creó Adenocromo para contar su experiencia de adelgazamiento, el resto te lo inventas tú que te lo has apropiado y vas de jefe y de gilipollas ofendiendo a la gente cada vez que hablas cuando eres un cuñao ridículo.
> 
> Veta a TOMAR POR CULO GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> No sé si te queda claro.



Lávate la boca para hablar de Karlos SUBNORMAL. Y APRENDE A LEER Y A ENTENDER Y DEJA DE DECIR Y HACER GILIPOLLECES DE RETRASADO.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Mar 2019)

Este hilo es cojonudo.

Entre el escuadron vegano y algun exaltado que entra de vez en cuando se lia sin saber porque 

Menos mal que aqui se habla de nutricion si fuese sobre antigua URSS se llenaria esto de juaker rusos y nos cagarian el alma a pelo


----------



## Qui (9 Mar 2019)

Joder como están los ánimos, si Karlos se tiene que ir del hilo ni te cuento lo que deberíamos hacer los demás... Que manía con insultar.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Mar 2019)

El simio carnívoro ese es un troll estreñido.

Abre hilos para ver si no está solo en sus neuras:

¿Alguna vez os habéis masturbado mirando a parejas follar en parques o coches?


----------



## Usersiter (9 Mar 2019)

El azúcar is very powerful men, solamente no hay que abusar de él sino tomárselo como un suplemento. Las harinas son kk.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (9 Mar 2019)

max314 dijo:


> El hilo lo creó Adenocromo para contar su experiencia de adelgazamiento, el resto te lo inventas tú que te lo has apropiado y vas de jefe y de gilipollas ofendiendo a la gente cada vez que hablas cuando eres un cuñao ridículo.
> 
> Veta a TOMAR POR CULO GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> No sé si te queda claro.



Vaya tio mas impresentable.

Vamos a ver si el boton de reportar sirve para algo. Entro poco a este hilo y siempre hay alguno de estos trolles.

Tienes de nivel cuñado ninja, te va al pelo.


----------



## AtomAnt (9 Mar 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Vaya tio mas impresentable.
> 
> Vamos a ver si el boton de reportar sirve para algo. Entro poco a este hilo y siempre hay alguno de estos trolles.
> 
> Tienes de nivel cuñado ninja, te va al pelo.



Hay que entender al muchacho, es que anda _estreñío_, y lo que no sale bien por abajo acaba saliendo por arriba...


----------



## LeeMarvin (10 Mar 2019)

En mi barrio, obrerucho de Bcn, han abierto un Burri King. Fuimos un día entre semana, porque se nos hizo tardísimo para cenar y por tirarnos a lo fácil. Hacía como 15.000 años que no entraba en un sitio de esos, desde una parada que hicimos en un viaje por Europa. 
Pues bien, estaba lleno de latinos. Adolescentes en su mayoría. Me pareció que usaban el Burri como sitio de reunión ( por poca pasta te metes la burguer y puedes estar toda la tarde con el móvil y rellenando el vaso de refresco). También pensé que como sus padres trabajan en el comercio, hostelería, etc. y acaban muy tarde de currar, los hijos ya cenan allí, que es más fácil que hacer una ensalada en casa. Eso o la influencia de los usanos en el modo de comer de los latinos, que algo tendrá que ver...Pasa lo mismo con el Telepizza o el kebab, lleno de latinos atiborrándose.
El caso es que estos chicos de hoy serán los enfermos del mañana.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2019)

El gran problema si sigues dietas tipo paleo y low carb y haces deporte con cierta intensidad es que te arriesgas que a largo plazo agotes tus reservas de glucógeno y entonces tengas serios problemas.

La solución siendo simplemente aficionado al deporte es o disminuir algo la intensidad para no agotarlas o tener días de recargas de carbohidratos. Esta última es la que hago yo. Se puede hacer de múltiples maneras y de la forma que mejor le venga a cada uno, yo elijo los fines de semana donde me aprieto mis tortillas de patatas, paellas, croquetas y cosas así. Y de paso me sirve para socializar esos días.

Con eso a mí personalmente me vale para no tener ese problema de reducir las reservas de glucógeno.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Demonizar los hidratos y los azúcares es de subnormales exgordos como tú. Yo te creí en su día, pero ya no me la cuelas más.
> Hay miles de formas de adelgazar y seguir comiendo hidratos cada día.
> 
> Los exgordos tenéis mucho rencor acumulado, de no poder comer lo que os gusta.
> ...



Cierto que hay múltiples maneras de adelgazar pero estar delgado no es sinónimo de salud. Y que se adelgaza contando calorías y comiendo cosas como pasta, lácteos, etc etc no hace falta que me lo diga nadie porque lo he visto desde que se popularizó a finales de los 80 principios de los 90 en todos los gimnasios del mundo la dieta alta en hidratos, moderada-alta en proteinas y muy baja en grasas (para tu información fué John Parrillo quien la popularizó en el mundo del culturismo, más tarde dió el salto a otros sectores del deporte y más tarde se popularizó también fuera de los círculos deportivos)

Los gimnasios se llenaron de gente que seguían entusiastas este tipo de dietas a los John Parrillo, hacían mucho ejercicio aeróbico para minimizar la influencia de la insulina por las altas dosis de carbohidratos y se burlaban de los que seguíamos las antiguas dietas estilo Gironda osease altas en grasas y más bajas en carbohidratos y que hacíamos menos ejercicio aeróbico.

La cuestión a la que voy es que muchísimos de esos seguidorres de las dietas altas en carbohidratos de mi época con el tiempo han acabado muy mal, la mayoría ya ni practican ningún deporte, están en baja forma y tienen problemas físicos y de salud derivados de perpetuar en el tiempo ese tipo de alimentación. Muchos de esos son ahora carne de diabetes. En cambio entre los que éramos seguidores de lo que ahora llaman dietas paelo y low carb la inmensa mayoría seguimos practicando deporte y con un estado de salud en general bastante bueno. No conozco ningún caso de diabetes entre ellos.

Yo no demonizo a los carbohidratos que son necesarios y tienen también sus funciones en el organismo, lo que demonizo es lo de tomar cantidades astronómicas de carbohidratos cuando no los necesitas como se hace actualmente. Eso es buscarse problemas en el futuro como ya se está viendo ahora con el aumento espectacular de enfermedades como la diabetes.

Siempre lo digo, hay que adecuar los carbohidratos que se consumen a tu esfuerzo físico y una persona "normal" que va a una oficina y que el deporte que hace es andar, correr o ir al gimnasio unos días a la seman en plan hobby pues necesita muy pocos carbohidratos para hacerlo.

Otra cosa diferente es cuando buscas el mayor rendimiento físico y deportivo que te sea posible, ahí ya si que no hay más remedio que pasar por el aro porque para eso los carbohidratos son una energía bastante más funcional que la grasa. Pero en eso del máximo rendimiento físico y deportivo posible no está nadie interesado en este hilo, por no estarlo ya no interesado en eso ni yo.

Saludos.


----------



## atika (13 Mar 2019)

Bueno, cada X tiempo me paso por el hilo e informo de progresos y seguimiento de una dieta baja en carbohidratos:

Primero: En el trabajo el jefe concienciado con la salud, llamó a una médica experta en nutrición, que en su charla de dos horas confirmó punto por punto, coma por coma, las palabras del creador del hilo , de Karlos, de Adenocromo etc... Si señores: una médica titulada. Tengo grabada la conferencia. A mis compañeras de trabajo que les había hablado de esta alimentación y que me decian ¿Cómo se puede adelgazar comiendo grasas? o - Pan hay que comer, y lácteos también, verás los huesos de mayor. Tú Atika porque no puedes comer lácteos. etc etc... Pues se les cambió la cara cuando todo lo que había dicho yo lo dijo la médica.
Obviamente yo solo repetía lo que había leído aquí y había experimentado previamente en mi cuerpo.

Por otro lado una amiga de mi madre muerta de hambre y no pudiendo perder los 3/4 kilos que le sobraban, le preguntó a mi madre qué hacía para estar así de bien. Respuesta de mama: -Seguir los consejos de mi hijo. Que no dejan de ser los que habéis ido dando a lo largo de todo este tiempo.
Las mismas dudas, hasta que por fin se harta y me hace caso - ¿Pero puedo comer jamón? claaaaaro, y si es ibérico y cuanto más tocino tenga mejor.... etc etc
Le digo que la premisa es no pasar hambre, que coma todo lo que tenga que comer en abundancia y que deje trabajar a su cuerpo libre de insulina.
Tachán: Llamada a las 2 semanas. Mil Gracias Atika, parece increíble pero estoy perdiendo peso, sin hambre y comiendo grasas y verduras ricas (Y no solo verduras)

Ahora me dice que le ha pasado mis apuntes a una soprano importante que conoce, veremos qué pasa.

Yo personalmente de 68 kg me di a la mala vida y aumente a 71kg. Pero solo el hecho de llevar una reducción parcial de harinas refinadas y lácteos (esta absoluta) hace que no pase de 71 salvo que me descuide mucho tipo navidades u ocasiones especiales. Que para mi altura 173, está bien. Por no decir que mis analíticas salen mejor que nunca de 3/4 años a esta parte, justo desde que me alimento así.

En fin todos los agradecimientos que me dan por ir convenciendo a la gente que siga esta alimentación, no son mios, son vuestros. Fuisteis vosotros los que me enseñasteis lo que había que hacer, con lo que os los devuelvo. Muchas gracias de 3 personas. os sigo leyendo. Ya pasaré por aquí a contaros más batallitas. Un saudo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Mar 2019)

Grack


atika dijo:


> Bueno, cada X tiempo me paso por el hilo e informo de progresos y seguimiento de una dieta baja en carbohidratos:
> 
> Primero: En el trabajo el jefe concienciado con la salud, llamó a una médica experta en nutrición, que en su charla de dos horas confirmó punto por punto, coma por coma, las palabras del creador del hilo , de Karlos, de Adenocromo etc... Si señores: una médica titulada. Tengo grabada la conferencia. A mis compañeras de trabajo que les había hablado de esta alimentación y que me decian ¿Cómo se puede adelgazar comiendo grasas? o - Pan hay que comer, y lácteos también, verás los huesos de mayor. Tú Atika porque no puedes comer lácteos. etc etc... Pues se les cambió la cara cuando todo lo que había dicho yo lo dijo la médica.
> Obviamente yo solo repetía lo que había leído aquí y había experimentado previamente en mi cuerpo.
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios...

Despues de leer el parrafo de la nutricionista, no me ha quedado nada claro.

Estas diciendo que la señora medica ha dado consejos en la direccion de quitar refinados y lacteos?? O que ha recitado de memoria la piramide oficial?


Si es lo primero seria una novedad novedosa. Yo de momento con cada medico que me cruzo es un facepalm continuo, no veo ningun avance y los endocrinos los mas talibanes oficialistas.

Aclaranos esto que el parrafo esta un poco liado


----------



## Stock Option (13 Mar 2019)

Estoy inmerso en un ayuno 18/6 y no me privo de nada en cantidades muy moderadas. Desayuno suprimido, comida casera y cena donde pueden caer lácteos/pan de molde o una combinación de ambos. Bebida principal agua y de postre una pieza de fruta o yogurt natural con salvado de avena (fibra inside)

De momento esa palabra tan de moda que es la adherencia la llevo bien. El cambio brusco ha sido el ayuno, con lo demás ya llevo un hábito bien asentado.


----------



## spektro (13 Mar 2019)

Sobre la restricción de consumo de lácteos, ¿es total o se pueden consumir de vez en cuando?

Yo tomo yogures de leche de cabra de pastoreo y ecológicos y algún queso fresco, también de cabra. Harinas no tomo ninguna. Las grasas sí que las tomo, pero de calidad. Estoy bien de peso y con mucha energía.


----------



## Stock Option (14 Mar 2019)

spektro dijo:


> Sobre la restricción de consumo de lácteos, ¿es total o se pueden consumir de vez en cuando?
> 
> Yo tomo yogures de leche de cabra de pastoreo y ecológicos y algún queso fresco, también de cabra. Harinas no tomo ninguna. Las grasas sí que las tomo, pero de calidad. Estoy bien de peso y con mucha energía.



Los lácteos enteros, aparte de ser más saciantes, están considerados como contenedores de grasas sanas ya que albergan micronutrientes liposolubles. Salvo que se tenga algún tipo de intolerancia no veo el que haya que restringirlos.


----------



## atika (14 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Grack
> 
> 
> Gracias por tus comentarios...
> ...



Efectivamente: Retirada de refinados y lácteos, y explicación razonada del pico de insulina. Además de hacer 3 comidas y como mucho unos frutos secos para picar. o fruta por la mañana, nunca por la tarde o noche. Además de hablar de las bondades del te.
Ya buscaré el nombre a ver si lo tengo por ahí apuntado.

Añado: Al acabar laa conferencia me acerqué y le dije: No me has enseñado nada (jejeje) desde el respeto. Le comenté lo que sabía y me dijo que muy bien que donde lo había encontrado.... pues en un sitio de colgaos. ajajaja.
Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2019)

atika dijo:


> Efectivamente: Retirada de refinados y lácteos, y explicación razonada del pico de insulina. Además de hacer 3 comidas y como mucho unos frutos secos para picar. o fruta por la mañana, nunca por la tarde o noche. Además de hablar de las bondades del te.
> Ya buscaré el nombre a ver si lo tengo por ahí apuntado.
> 
> Añado: Al acabar laa conferencia me acerqué y le dije: No me has enseñado nada (jejeje) desde el respeto. Le comenté lo que sabía y me dijo que muy bien que donde lo había encontrado.... pues en un sitio de colgaos. ajajaja.
> Un saludo.



Si me dices que no hablo de contar calorias ya hacemos la ola


----------



## atika (14 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si me dices que no hablo de contar calorias ya hacemos la ola



TE LO JURO. No uso esa palabra en toda la charla.


----------



## panaderia (15 Mar 2019)

si como mucho azucar pero ando mucho, lo estoy quemando?


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Mar 2019)

solo si es poco, y a la vez.


----------



## sada (15 Mar 2019)

Analizamos el cambio físico de Chicote tras perder más de 30 kilos


que opináis??????????


----------



## Stock Option (16 Mar 2019)

Pues salvo que seas un obeso mórbido no sé si es muy sano dejarse 20 kg en 2 meses. Por ejemplo Chicote parece un muerto en vida en el contraste de imágenes. A nivel orgánico habría que ver si le ha pasado factura y de qué modo.


----------



## Calimero (16 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las enfermedades autoinmunes se han tratado con exito desde que Seignalet aplico su dieta hipotoxica a sus pacientes.
> 
> Se consiguen mejorias en todos los casos, incluso recuperaciones totales.
> 
> ...




Eh ahí la clave. A veces no es tanto la dieta sino el o los alimentos que nos agreden sin saberlo. Absolutamente todos tenemos una sensibilidad más exacerbada a algunos alimentos y puede ser el que menos os esperáis. En algunos casos somos conscientes y no los comemos porque no nos gustan o no nos sientan bien ( el cuerpo nos manda un mensaje claro ), en otros casos ni nos damos cuenta pero están provocando una reacción tóxica/alérgica en nuestro cuerpo con desconocidas consecuencias. Estos alimentos desencadenan unas reacciones en cadena de autodefensa ( autoinmune ) y entre las consecuencias tenemos elevados picos de glucosa e insulina, con todo lo que lleva el pack incluido.

Estas reacciones en algunos casos es reversible por ejemplo sanando un intestino permeable. En otras ocasiones son genéticas heredadas ( intolerancia a la lactosa ), en otras es una sobreexposición ( exceso de un alimento ) o en otras ocasiones es el azar que nos ha jugado una mala pasada ( hay teorías sobre interacción con parásitos o patógenos ).

Esto que os escribo creo que no haberlo leído por este foro ( que alguien me rectifique sino es así ). Una manera muy útil de encontrar esos alimentos agresores es medirse la glucosa. Es una de las cosas más útiles que aprendí en los últimos dos años y os aseguro que funciona cuando es el caso.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Este hilo es cojonudo.
> 
> Entre el escuadron vegano y algun exaltado que entra de vez en cuando se lia sin saber porque
> 
> Menos mal que aqui se habla de nutricion si fuese sobre antigua URSS se llenaria esto de juaker rusos y nos cagarian el alma a pelo



Te cagarían el alma a pelo, pero con los pieses subidos en una silla de anea y con unos dolores como si parieran.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Mar 2019)

spektro dijo:


> Sobre la restricción de consumo de lácteos, ¿es total o se pueden consumir de vez en cuando?
> 
> Yo tomo yogures de leche de cabra de pastoreo y ecológicos y algún queso fresco, también de cabra. Harinas no tomo ninguna. Las grasas sí que las tomo, pero de calidad. Estoy bien de peso y con mucha energía.



En realidad los lacteos no estarian en la lista de harinas y azucar, al menos los fermentados.

La leche si es mas problematica. Tiene mucho contenido en lactosa que es un azucar que un adulto no necesita para nada. Ademas es un alimento proinflamatorio.

Evolutivamente hay personas que no pueden tomar lacteos en ninguna de sus formas.

Si estas bien adaptado mejor yogures naturales (sin aditivos mierder) y buen queso curado.

Al minimo sintoma o molestia los lacteos bien lejos.


----------



## Stock Option (16 Mar 2019)

A vueltas con la demonización de los lácteos en relación con sus presuntos perjuicios dejo el siguiente artículo que me parece sumamente interesante:

Lácteos e inflamación – Ricardo Estévez


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> A vueltas con la demonización de los lácteos en relación con sus presuntos perjuicios dejo el siguiente artículo que me parece sumamente interesante:
> 
> Lácteos e inflamación – Ricardo Estévez



Muy interesante el articulo, demagogia pura, pero interesante.

Si se lee con atencion CONFIRMA las tesis que venimos aqui defendiendo.

Me explico, el articulo hace referencia a un estudio serio donde se establecen grupos.
- Intolerantes a la lactosa.
- Gente con problemas gastricos y trastornos metabolicos.
- Alergicos
- Personas 'sanas'

El articulo concluye que los individuos 'sanos' no muestran ningun proceso inflamatorio, el resto si.

Muy bien, pero se le olvida (adrede?) decir cuanta poblacion hay en cada grupo.

La cosa cambia por paises, pero vamos a España que es lo que nos interesa.

Tradicionalmente los intolerantes a la lactosa en España ha sido un 30% de la poblacion. Solo ese datos ya tendria que hacernos pensar.

Si añadimos personas con trastornos metabolicos solo podemos extrapolar: 14% de diabeticos y 25% de obesos.

Aun faltaria meter a los alergicos y los procesos inflamatorios intestinales (kron, colon irritable, etc).

Estos ultimos no son pocos pero no existe (o no facil de encontrar) el dato.

Sin ser un genio de las matematicas mas de la mitad de la poblacion española no se puede acercar a un lacteo ni con un palo.

Solo falta un estudio donde saquen rubios con pelo rizado y digan que esos toleran la leche.

No hay que demonizar pero las cifras son las que son.


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Muy interesante el articulo, demagogia pura, pero interesante.
> 
> Si se lee con atencion CONFIRMA las tesis que venimos aqui defendiendo.
> 
> ...



Pésimo intento de desacreditar el artículo. Solo se me ocurren dos cosas: Lo has leído y no has entendido ni la mitad de la mitad o lo has leído, lo has entendido y fruto de la mala fe has extrapolado unas conclusiones que no son las que aparecen en el artículo para intentar atribuirte la razón y confundir a quienes ni se molesten en leer el artículo.

Empezando por el principio has pasado de afirmar "la leche es un alimento proinflamatorio" (tajante, sin salvedades) a "bueno no es proinflamatorio para todos, pero sí para la mayoría"...aquí la primera cesión parcial.

Se nota que no sabes de números, no te preocupes, yo tampoco. Has metido un 30% de alérgicos a la lactosa y luego un 14% de diabéticos y luego un 25% de obesos...Para que el lector despistado sume porcentajes y piense que para una mayoría de la población los lácteos son perjudiciales...maniobra un tanto cutre porque podrían coincidir personas con esos tres factores y por tanto no se puede sumar a lo bruto.

Pero aparte, metes la pata y mucho porque dentro de los desórdenes metabólicos como la diabetes y la obesidad, no solo se determina que no son proinflamatorios...es que son directamente antiinflamatorios. Vuelve a leer el artículo y verás que eso es lo que pone.

En suma y para los que deseen un resumen del artículo:

-Individuos sanos o con desórdenes metabólicos: Efecto antiinflamatorio.
- Hipersensibles: Efecto proinflamatorio.
-Individuos con desórdenes gastrointestinales: Levemente proinflamatorio.
-Otras patologías: Ni proinflamatorio ni antiinflamatorio.

Y otra cosa para acabar y dirigido a los que nos leen: Mejor no seguir los consejos de gurús y supuestos expertos que demonizan alimentos. Se les hace caso y al final lo que se logra es dejar de tolerar un alimento que antes sí se toleraba por dejar de consumirlo, haciendo que el organismo sea menos flexible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pésimo intento de desacreditar el artículo. Solo se me ocurren dos cosas: Lo has leído y no has entendido ni la mitad de la mitad o lo has leído, lo has entendido y fruto de la mala fe has extrapolado unas conclusiones que no son las que aparecen en el artículo para intentar atribuirte la razón y confundir a quienes ni se molesten en leer el artículo.
> 
> Empezando por el principio has pasado de afirmar "la leche es un alimento proinflamatorio" (tajante, sin salvedades) a "bueno no es proinflamatorio para todos, pero sí para la mayoría"...aquí la primera cesión parcial.
> 
> ...



No me jodas... Rick.

Para nada he dado cifras exactas salvo la de los intolerantes a la lactosa que esta bastante bien documentado y siendo CONSERVADOR es un 30%. Depende de regiones mas intolerantes en el sur y menos en la cornisa cantabrica.

Repito SOLO esa cifra de un 30% ya es una salvajada. Lo suficiente para decir que no es un alimento para todo el mundo.

La gran manipulacion es llamar 'sanos' a los tolerantes, cuando ser intolerantes no es ninguna enfermedad, solo una diferencia genetica como ser rubio o ser zurdo.

Las cifras que he dado POR SUPUESTO que no se pueden sumar, no nos tomes por idiotas. He dicho claramente que es una extrapolacion donde covergen distintas enfermedades.

SUMA como te salfa de los huevos al 30% a los no intolerantes, alergicos, con sindrome de colon irritable, kron, obesos y diabeticos.

Todos estos tienen la flora destruida de alguna manera y la leche no les va a hacer ningun bien.

Quita todo lo ultimo y pon solo a los intolerantes totales 30% y a los parciales, que los hay por perdida de lactasa con la edad.

Con 'solo' un 30% cualquier afeccion seria considerada una pandemia, pero no seamos alarmistas que hay que vender los excedentes de leche.

Pd. NO soy intolerante, soy alergico a la caseina y he leido lo suficiente para fijar en ese 50% la confluencia de todas. No voy a discutir por punto arriba punto abajo que cada cual tome leche si la tolera.


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Vaya, ahora el porcentaje oscila entre el 30 y el 50%. En solo las tres últimas intervenciones has pasado de que la leche es proinflamatoria y vale ya a que afecta a la mayoría y ahora en el peor de los casos a la mitad. Not bad.

Pd: No hace falta que te pongas tenso


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Vaya, ahora el porcentaje oscila entre el 30 y el 50%. En solo las tres últimas intervenciones has pasado de que la leche es proinflamatoria y vale ya a que afecta a la mayoría y ahora en el peor de los casos a la mitad. Not bad.
> 
> Pd: No hace falta que te pongas tenso



Lo siento si te falta comprension lectora, siempre he afirmado lo mismo.

Y como lo de la inflamacion no es todo o nada sigo tambien afirmando lo mismo: La leche es proinflamatoria para TODO el mundo.

La razon es simple, todos los azucares son proinflamatorios, y la lactosa es un azucar especiamente dificil de digerir.

Esto como todo, segun grado de adaptacion y segun cantidad ingerida. 

Por si Ud no lo sabe incluso en los adaptados la cantidad de lactasa es limitada y esta decrece con la edad.

Aqui lo que varia son los grados pero proinflamatoria es.


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Bueno, pues nada. Si dices que es proinflamatoria habrá que hacerte caso. La opinión científica es irrelevante.

Por mi parte no puedo hacer más ante alguien que no quiere cuestionar sus dogmas. 

PD: La lactasa se puede suplementar. Un avance asombroso que permite ingerir lácteos.

PD2: Lo de primero tutearme y luego tratarme de Vd. creo que sigue denotando una cierta intranquilidad por tu parte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada. Si dices que es proinflamatoria habrá que hacerte caso. La opinión científica es irrelevante.
> 
> Por mi parte no puedo hacer más ante alguien que no quiere cuestionar sus dogmas.
> 
> ...



Ahora vas y buscas un estudio sobre la LECHE no sobre lacteos fermentados. Aqui llevamos mucho tiempo diciendo que es la forma CORRECTA de consumir lacteos hace ya mil paginas.

Repito, la LECHE es muy inflamatoria (solo por su lactosa) y poco apta para la mayoria de adultos.

Puedes leer en muchos de mis post que quien no tenga ninguna intolerancia, los LACTEOS fermentados, son una buena fuente de grasa y proteinas.

Yo no tomo ningun lacteo por ser alergico a la caseina, si no lo fuese tomaria queso curado con total tranquilidad.

Cada vez que se habla de leche y meten un estudio de lacteos, muere un gatito.

Pd. Citandote 'Blabla En solo las tres últimas intervenciones has pasado de que la leche es proinflamatoria'

La leche
La leche
La leche...

A ver si mejora tu comprension lectora.


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ahora vas y buscas un estudio sobre la LECHE no sobre lacteos fermentados. Aqui llevamos mucho tiempo diciendo que es la forma CORRECTA de consumir lacteos hace ya mil paginas.
> 
> Repito, la LECHE es muy inflamatoria (solo por su lactosa) y poco apta para la mayoria de adultos.
> 
> ...



No hace falta ningún estudio. Te enfrento directamente con la realidad, la cual es incontrovertible:

Las enfermedades inflamatorias intestinales aumentan en EspaÃ±a
España tendrá 46.000 nuevos casos de diabetes al año en 2030

y...Tachán!

El consumo anual de leche en España cae un 30%, pese a los importantes beneficios nutricionales - Nutrasalud

Es decir que aumentan todo tipo de patologías relacionadas con la inflamación (diabetes, obesidad, inflamaciones intestinales, etc) mientras el consumo de leche es un 30% inferior al del año 2000.

Un producto alimenticio que se supone de consumo diario y que por tanto debería haber tenido un importante impacto favorable en la salud general el recorte de su consumo...Y no se ve.

Es lo que tiene hablar de azúcares e inflamación sin distinciones de ninguna clase. Hay un dogma y se tiene que mantener por aquello de que "no dejes que la realidad te estropee un buen titular"


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> No hace falta ningún estudio. Te enfrento directamente con la realidad, la cual es incontrovertible:
> 
> Las enfermedades inflamatorias intestinales aumentan en EspaÃ±a
> España tendrá 46.000 nuevos casos de diabetes al año en 2030
> ...



Si que estan jodidas las productoras de leche, ooo lo mismo no.

Habria que definir que es leche. Yo voy al lineal de la leche y tengo autentica dificultad para encontrar un puñetero brick de leche entera para un miembro de mi familia.

Hay una selva de 'preparados lacteos' que creo que no entran en la categoria de leche. Es una fiesta de cajas de colorines el puto lineal y la entera siempre en un rincon asqueroso.

Podria ser que el descenso de consumo de leche tenga que ver con aumento de preparados lacteos. Le veo entendido en leches ya me lo aclarara si puede ser eso.

Como el estudio de LACTEOS le ha salido rana para demostrar nada sobre la LECHE, de forma cientifica (el estudio es bueno), cuelga ahora dos noticias sin relacion causal alguna? 

Muy mal, hemos bajado el nivel Maribel.

Pd. En cuanto a la diabetes si sigue este hilo, la leche es el menor de los problemas. La leche es una gota de lefa en un mar de comida procesada.

Pd2. Que aumenten los casos de diabetes tipo II estando rodeados de una montaña de azucar del tamaño del Himalaya es bastante normal. Lo realmente alucinante es el aumento anual del 2% de diabeticos tipo I (autoinmune). Que cojones le estaran metiendo a la gente en el cuerpo??


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si que estan jodidas las productoras de leche, ooo lo mismo no.
> 
> Habria que definir que es leche. Yo voy al lineal de la leche y tengo autentica dificultad para encontrar un puñetero brick de leche entera para un miembro de mi familia.
> 
> ...



El estudio era bueno...tanto que diste por hecho que los diabéticos/obesos resultaban perjudicados por la inflamación y realmente ponía lo contrario. Si no llega a ser bueno o de tu interés no sé qué hubieras entendido.

De lo de que el consumo de leche va a la baja y todas las enfermedades relacionadas con la inflamación crónica de baja intensidad van al alza...Tienes razón en que no tienen relación causal alguna. Eso es lo que intentaba demostrar, que la LECHE es INOCENTE de los cargos que se le imputan. 

Lo que pasa con la leche es lo siguiente: Un puñao de cuñaos dicen que es mala malísima, acto seguido unas cuantas personas sin ninguna intolerancia a la lactosa dejan de consumir leche porque han leído lo que decían los cuñaos y les han hecho caso. Con el paso del tiempo si retoman el consumo de leche pues les va a sentar mal porque han desacostumbrado al cuerpo a su ingesta. A partir de aquí le dan la razón a los cuñaos del principio y ellos mismos se vuelven unos cuñaos que acaban desinformando a otros y alimentando el círculo vicioso del cuñadismo nutricional. Por eso el consumo de leche baja pero los supuestos beneficios nunca llegan. Por el camino solo se ha perdido la tolerancia.

De tus chascarrillos y tonterías sobre tus aventuras en el súper, nada que decir.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> El estudio era bueno...tanto que diste por hecho que los diabéticos/obesos resultaban perjudicados por la inflamación y realmente ponía lo contrario. Si no llega a ser bueno o de tu interés no sé qué hubieras entendido.
> 
> De lo de que el consumo de leche va a la baja y todas las enfermedades relacionadas con la inflamación crónica de baja intensidad van al alza...Tienes razón en que no tienen relación causal alguna. Eso es lo que intentaba demostrar, que la LECHE es INOCENTE de los cargos que se le imputan.
> 
> ...



No se de que chascarrillos habla. En los lineales de leche hay de todo menos leche. Esto es solo un ejemplo, donde esta Wally?




Y se que es muy socorrido, pero Ud apesta a CM que atufa.

Digale a sus jefes que el hilo de la leche esta por ahi perdido con datos precisos de intolerantes por paises, este es el de las harinas.

Para que se gane Ud bien el sueldo, por supuesto que beber menos leche es parte del problema. Si la gente (tolerante) bebiese leche entera lo menos procesada posible habrian menos problemas.

Pero lo jodido esque se ha sustituido la leche entera por desnatadas y el ultimo cambio ha sido llenar los lineales con botes de colores, que contienen leche y mil aditivos.

Como ya he dicho, la leche de verdad, es el menor de los problemas, y para los adaptados hasta un alimento aceptable. 

Los preparados lacteos es otra vuelta de tuerca de la industria para cobrarnos mas y jodernos un poco mas la salud. Es un win-win.


----------



## Stock Option (17 Mar 2019)

Cabalgando contradicciones. Del "La leche es muy inflamatoria" al "La leche es un alimento hasta aceptable". Efectivamente en los estantes cada vez hay menos lácteos porque los cuñaos tienen la ventaja de ser clientes y si hay que venderles "leches vegetales" o "preparados lácteos" (los cuales por cierto son más baratos, no más caros como dices, son un cambio fruto de la crisis...Al que le cobren más por eso lo están timando y es tonto por aceptarlo)a los más pobres, pues se adaptan.

Ha llevado toda la tarde pero al fin me das la razón. Misión cumplida.

El resto es argumento ad hominem puro para desquitarse de la derrota en la discusión. Mi defensa es de la leche de vaca, no de la industria de la que depende su tratamiento y cuyo desarrollo admite mucha discusión respecto a las condiciones a las que son sometidas las vacas y cuyos efectos se trasladan al producto final.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Cabalgando contradicciones. Del "La leche es muy inflamatoria" al "La leche es un alimento hasta aceptable". Efectivamente en los estantes cada vez hay menos lácteos porque los cuñaos tienen la ventaja de ser clientes y si hay que venderles "leches vegetales" o "preparados lácteos" (los cuales por cierto son más baratos, no más caros como dices, son un cambio fruto de la crisis...Al que le cobren más por eso lo están timando y es tonto por aceptarlo)a los más pobres, pues se adaptan.
> 
> Ha llevado toda la tarde pero al fin me das la razón. Misión cumplida.
> 
> El resto es argumento ad hominem puro para desquitarse de la derrota en la discusión. Mi defensa es de la leche de vaca, no de la industria de la que depende su tratamiento y cuyo desarrollo admite mucha discusión respecto a las condiciones a las que son sometidas las vacas y cuyos efectos se trasladan al producto final.



Tu eres gilipollas, sin acritud.

Los adaptados infinitamente mejor beber leche entera que los preparados lacteos que les añaden azucar y el quimicefa entero.

Nada es bueno o malo de forma absoluta, todo es segun lo compares.

De peor a mejor:
- Los no adaptados (sobre 30-50%) ni probar los lacteos ni la leche.
- Los adaptados:
Lo peor los preparados lacteos.
Leche desnatada si estas adaptado peor que entera.
Leche entera si estas adaptado mejor que desnatada.
Lacteos fermentados mejor que todo lo anterior.

Grabate esto a fuego y ve a por tus 13 monedas de plata, patan.

Pd. Puto cm de la industria lactea retorciendo lo que aqui se dice para convencer a la poblacion de que beber leche es imprescindible. Si no puedes porque tu genetica no te lo permite ya te dan lactasa en bote o alguna pastillita...a cascarla.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Mar 2019)

es que llamar leche a esos productos es...

yo tomo leche, pero solo fresca entera.

mis antepasados abulenses tenían vacas en las casas, para vender los terneros y tirar de los carros, y bebían mucha.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Mar 2019)

Orden, señores, orden.

Citando la regla 9 de las 12 reglas para vivir (que son aparentes obviedades y consejos de abuela, pero desmenuzados para que entendamos por qué son obvios y de dónde vienen) del recientemente ascendido a gurú del pensamiento occidental Jordan Peterson:

*Asume SIEMPRE que la persona con la que hablas pueda saber algo que tu ignoras*​Y su consecuencia directa: que de cualquier intercambio puedes aprender algo nuevo y valioso, pero para es tienes que estar dispuesto a escuchar con atención al oponente, y estar buscando el intercambio de información, no sólo quedar encima.

Un servidor, que no estaba emocionalmente implicado en el debate, extrae lo siguiente:

- La leche es marcadamente inflamatoria para al menos un 30% de la población, que es intolerante (de hecho en este estudio lo suben a un 34% para España)
- Un 2% de la población es alérgica, directamente, a las proteínas de la leche.
- Un 0,3% de la población sufre enfermedad inflamatoria intestinal, por lo que el consumo de leche sería desaconsejable
- Para un 14% de diabéticos y un 25% de obesos, la leche no necesariamente será inflamatoria, pero no deja de ser un alimento que daña la sensibilidad a la insulina debido tanto a su contenido en lactosa, como a sus proteínas (de las más insulinogénicas). Si lo piensan es lógico, dado que la leche es *un alimento para crías, que lo que necesitan es anabolismo para crecer*.
- Un porcentaje no definido es levemente intolerante a la lactosa (es decir, le produce malas digestiones, etc.), porcentaje que crece con la edad debido a la pérdida de producción de lactasa. No he encontrado datos para estimar ese porcentaje, así que no lo consideraré en el cálculo posterior.

Así que, suponiendo que la prevalencia de cada factor se mantiene en cada subconjunto (es decir, que, por ejemplo, el 34% de los diabéticos son intolerantes a la lactosa, o que el 25% de los intolerantes a la lactosa son obesos), podríamos estimar que el consumo de leche es no apta para un (34+0,66·(2+0,98·0,3)) = 35,5% y desaconsejable para un (34+0,66·(25+0,75·(14+0,86·(2+0,98·0,3)))) =58,4% de la población.
Incluso estimaciones conservadoras de la intolerancia subclínica (digestiones pesadas, o síntomas que sólo aparecen ante una ingesta muy elevada de lactosa) apuntan a que 6 o 7 de cada 10 personas harían bien en evitar la leche, o al menos en moderar su consumo.

Y eso hablando de leche-leche.

De desnatadas (que joden igual a los intolerantes y alérgicos pero son aún peores para diabéticos y obesos) y pseudo-leches con una lista de ingredientes más larga que la lista de los Reyes Godos, no creo que haga falta decir nada aquí, donde lo ultraprocesado es anatema.

Quesos y fermentados (en los que la lactosa ha sido digerida por el fermento en mayor o menor medida) son, por supuesto, otra historia diferente.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Mar 2019)

Sí, ya, pero toda esa parrafada disfrazada de ecuanimidad es para intentar darle la razón al gurú que se ha adueñado del hilo y aplaudido por los apóstoles que todo Mesías tiene a su alrededor.

Palabra clave: "Estimación"

Solo hay un porcentaje certero e inapelable: El 100% de los que dejan de consumir leche se vuelven intolerantes con el paso del tiempo. Lo demás, discutible y estimable.

Yo de un talibán faltón no tengo nada que aprender.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Sí, ya, pero toda esa parrafada disfrazada de ecuanimidad es para intentar darle la razón al gurú que se ha adueñado del hilo y aplaudido por los apóstoles que todo Mesías tiene a su alrededor.



No, qué va.
Porque no se trata de quién tiene razón, se trata de qué es aprovechable de lo que arguyen unos y otros.

La leche-leche es un alimento bastante completo, pero tiene sus pegas: inflama a un porcentaje considerable de la población, y es fuertemente insulinogénica para todo el mundo.
Los fermentados de leche evitan o mitigan casi todas esas pegas en mayor o menor medida, por lo que son PREFERIBLES a la leche para todo el mundo, y una ALTERNATIVA RAZONABLE para aquellos para los que la leche da problemas en mayor o menor medida.

Lo que no es leche, ni lo menciono.



> Palabra clave: "Estimación"



Estimaciones son todas, caballero. 
Pero éstas en concreto son estimaciones basadas en estadísticas, no en ocurrencias tras una noche de jarana.



> Solo hay un porcentaje certero e inapelable: El 100% de los que dejan de consumir leche se vuelven intolerantes con el paso del tiempo. Lo demás, discutible y estimable.



Y tampoco: algunos (de un 30% para arriba) ya lo eran.

A día de hoy, lo único que es certero e inapelable es que el 100% de la población la espichará antes o después. Todo lo demás, conjeturas.



> Yo de un talibán faltón no tengo nada que aprender.



ERROR
Hasta de talibanes faltones se pueden aprender cosas, mirusté.
En más de un intercambio con el notorio forero JAP (que de talibán y faltón va bien servido) he aprendido cosas que no sabía y he llegado a conclusiones interesantes. _Idem_ con el egregio Sunwukung, varias veces en este hilo.

Hasta el más cazurro, faltón y obstinado de los adversarios puede saber algo que tú no sabes.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Mar 2019)

Sí pero vamos que de lo que he dicho no aprovechas nada e incluso lo manipulas. A mí que te posiciones o no me trae sin cuidado, pero querer revestir tus opiniones de un aura de equidistancia es, cuanto menos, censurable.


----------



## rayban00 (18 Mar 2019)

Unos dicen que 1 gramo por peso corporal , si pesas 70kg --> 70 gr

Otros estudios indican que 0.5 gramos por peso corporal, si pesas 70kg --> 35 gr

Otros estudios indican que los beneficios del aceite de oliva virgen extra (el mejor aceite) es de 40 gr

Mientras que estés en déficit y tomes estas cantidades de grasas, el resto de calorías que vengan de protes e hidratos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Sí pero vamos que de lo que he dicho no aprovechas nada e incluso lo manipulas. A mí que te posiciones o no me trae sin cuidado, pero querer revestir tus opiniones de un aura de equidistancia es, cuanto menos, censurable.



No es equidistancia, sino ecuanimidad, que es diferente.
Lo que he dicho es que no estaba emocionalmente implicado en el debate, no que no estuviera más cerca de una postura que de otra.

Valoro su aportación y la incorporo a mi visión, pero no, no estoy a la misma distancia de su opinión que de la del otro forero, porque creo que subestima o directamente ignora los efectos perniciosos que tiene la leche en grandes sectores de la población.

Es decir, escucho su postura, extraigo información relevante de ella, y eso a pesar de no estar de acuerdo con el planteamiento general que expone.

Lo que he dicho es que no estaba emocionalmente implicado en el debate, no que no estuviera más cerca de una postura que de otra.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Mar 2019)

Palabras vacías. No soy yo el que subestima. Son los haters de la leche los que sobreestiman sus incovenientes. Además usando un lenguaje torticero como lo de es un alimento " bastante completo pero tiene sus pegas". No se dice porqué es un alimento bastante completo pero sí sus supuestas pegas.

Y así con todo. Pero la historia está ahí respecto al consumo de leche de vacas o de ovejas, algo que los supuestos gurús que aprenden de todo y de todos no podrán ocultar por más que se empeñen en la tarea.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> No hace falta ningún estudio. Te enfrento directamente con la realidad, la cual es incontrovertible:
> 
> Las enfermedades inflamatorias intestinales aumentan en EspaÃ±a
> España tendrá 46.000 nuevos casos de diabetes al año en 2030
> ...



Defender que el aumento de enfermedades como la diabetes se debe al descenso de consumo de leche es de lo más ridículo que he podido leer en este foro, sin acritud.

Que el consumo de azúcar y refrescos azucarados haya aumentado desde los años 60 alrededor de un tercio probablemente no tenga nada que ver con el aumento de la diabetes actual 

Saludos.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Defender que el aumento de enfermedades como la diabetes se debe al descenso de consumo de leche es de lo más ridículo que he podido leer en este foro, sin acritud.
> 
> Que el consumo de azúcar y refrescos azucarados haya aumentado desde los años 60 alrededor de un tercio probablemente no tenga nada que ver con el aumento de la diabetes actual
> 
> Saludos.



Lógico que te parezca eso. La cosa es que no es eso lo que he dicho. Que entiendas con el culo ya es cosa tuya, Sin acritud, por supuesto.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Lógico que te parezca eso. La cosa es que no es eso lo que he dicho. Que entiendas con el culo ya es cosa tuya, Sin acritud, por supuesto.



"Es decir que aumentan todo tipo de patologías relacionadas con la inflamación (diabetes, obesidad, inflamaciones intestinales, etc) mientras el consumo de leche es un 30% inferior al del año 2000. "

¿Y eso entonces quien lo ha puesto mi prima la de Llodio? 

En este tipo de hilos no consiento trolls y encima malos como lo eres tú que para eso yaestá el principal, Temas Caliente. Política, etc etc, así que te voy a mandar al rincón de pensar que es tu sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Mar 2019)

Otro retrasado a ignorados.

PD: Qué paz, como cambia la cosa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Palabras vacías. No soy yo el que subestima. Son los haters de la leche los que sobreestiman sus incovenientes. Además usando un lenguaje torticero como lo de es un alimento " bastante completo pero tiene sus pegas". No se dice porqué es un alimento bastante completo pero sí sus supuestas pegas.
> 
> Y así con todo. Pero la historia está ahí respecto al consumo de leche de vacas o de ovejas, algo que los supuestos gurús que aprenden de todo y de todos no podrán ocultar por más que se empeñen en la tarea.



Porque el intercambio asume que todo el mundo conoce los beneficios de la leche, mientras que sus pegas no son tan conocidas.

En cuanto a la historia prolongada de consumo de leche: en todas las culturas ganaderas han aparecido los fermentados. 
Si la leche fuera mejor que los fermentados, la producción de éstos no tendría sentido y habría desaparecido, o sería testimonial.

En el caso del queso, la ventaja de la durabilidad es suficiente, pero en otros...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Orden, señores, orden.
> 
> Citando la regla 9 de las 12 reglas para vivir (que son aparentes obviedades y consejos de abuela, pero desmenuzados para que entendamos por qué son obvios y de dónde vienen) del recientemente ascendido a gurú del pensamiento occidental Jordan Peterson:
> 
> ...



Lo que es muy peligroso es extender la idea de que ciertos alimentos son 'imprescindibles' y si no los puedes tomar no eres un individuo 'sano', cuando es todo lo contrario.

Las cifras que has dado estoy muy de acuerdo y tienes un grado de paciencia del que yo carezco.

Me da muchisimo coraje volver a meter numeros cada vez que entra otro paracaidista defendiendo la cuota de mercado de una u otra industria alimentaria.

Estos datos que son numeros frios no los veras en ningun medio, solo aqui.

Con la leche es especialmente sangrante porque venden la imagen de una minoria enferma que no pueden tomarla (pobrecitos) cuando son mayoria los que si la toman se joden la salud.

La industria en su benevolencia ya inventa leches o pastillas para que no abandones el redil.

Jamas oiras en ningun medio avisar del peligro, que es una loteria genetica que te toca como echar una moneda al aire.

Pd. Todavia estoy esperando que entre algun 'troll' a defender los beneficios del pimiento del padron, el ajo de las Pedroñeras, oo la patata de Teruel... pues no entra ni uno, que cosas.


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que es muy peligroso es extender la idea de que ciertos alimentos son 'imprescindibles' y si no los puedes tomar no eres un individuo 'sano', cuando es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Las cifras que has dado estoy muy de acuerdo y tienes un grado de paciencia del que yo carezco.
> 
> ...



Para troll tú que a cada uno que aparece argumentando algo enseguida saltas con lo mismo.
Pero eso si, un dia te vienes arriba y sueltas que llegaste a bajar 10 kilos limpios de grasa y que incluso ganaste masa muscular teniendo una época sedentaria o cuando soltaste que incluso cambiaste de biotipo de ectomorfo a tontomorfo y te quedaste tan ancho Xd!



Es que fijo que eres como el de la foto.
Anda a pastar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Para troll tú que a cada uno que aparece argumentando algo enseguida saltas con lo mismo.
> Pero eso si, un dia te vienes arriba y sueltas que llegaste a bajar 10 kilos limpios de grasa y que incluso ganaste masa muscular teniendo una época sedentaria o cuando soltaste que incluso cambiaste de biotipo de ectomorfo a tontomorfo y te quedaste tan ancho Xd!
> Ver archivo adjunto 91875
> 
> ...





Supercoco al rescate!!


----------



## Skywallker (18 Mar 2019)

Buenas, quería consultaros una cosa de la analítica: me sale la hemoglobina A1C al 3% y el de cabecera me ha preguntado que si como pocas veces al dia, yo le he dicho que normalmente café antes de ir al curro y luego comida y cena, y me ha soltado el rollo de las cinco comidas y de que tengo hipoglucemias y eso es malo. ¿Podéis arrojarme un poco de luz?


----------



## Rauxa (18 Mar 2019)

No sé si habéis estado al caso estos días;
Una youtuber e instragramer vegana Rawvana, la han pillado comiendo pescado.
Millones de seguidores (básicamente féminas), seguían sus consejos sobre veganismo y demás tonterías.

La pescan (nunca mejor dicho) y hace un video explicando el porqué de su paso a comer peces. Y dice que es por una cuestión de salud. Que resulta que lleva 2 años sin que le baje la regla, anémica, sus hormonas bailando claqué... que su cuerpo no absorbía bien los nutrientes y que le faltaba prote y grasa animal.

El escándalo de Rawvana, la youtuber vegana que fue exhibida en video comiendo pescado

En fin, que no es nada nuevo. Muchos de estos veggies tarde o temprano les pillan con el carrito del helado. Si no es por una cosa es por otra. Esta se estaba dejando la salud con la tontería. Y por suerte la han pillado sino a saber que habría pasado con tanta chica joven que sigue a este tipo de personajes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2019)

Skywallker dijo:


> Buenas, quería consultaros una cosa de la analítica: me sale la hemoglobina A1C al 3% y el de cabecera me ha preguntado que si como pocas veces al dia, yo le he dicho que normalmente café antes de ir al curro y luego comida y cena, y me ha soltado el rollo de las cinco comidas y de que tengo hipoglucemias y eso es malo. ¿Podéis arrojarme un poco de luz?



Hipoglucemias tendras si te da un yuyu en algun momento.

La glicosilada baja solo significa que de media tu nivel de azucar en sangre es bajo cosa que esta de p.m.

Entre que estan acostumbrados a que la peña llegue con 6, todos prediabeticos y que tienen grabado a fuego que 'la cetosihh ej malahh' no los sacas de ahi.

Ni puto caso, esa glicosilada es un seguro de vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No sé si habéis estado al caso estos días;
> Una youtuber e instragramer vegana Rawvana, la han pillado comiendo pescado.
> Millones de seguidores (básicamente féminas), seguían sus consejos sobre veganismo y demás tonterías.
> 
> ...



Son unos alienados. Hace tiempo que no entra Sugus, ese se esta ya comiendo latas de sardinas en comida y cena.

La tonteria te dura hasta que petas.


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2019)

Skywallker dijo:


> Buenas, quería consultaros una cosa de la analítica: me sale la hemoglobina A1C al 3% y el de cabecera me ha preguntado que si como pocas veces al dia, yo le he dicho que normalmente café antes de ir al curro y luego comida y cena, y me ha soltado el rollo de las cinco comidas y de que tengo hipoglucemias y eso es malo. ¿Podéis arrojarme un poco de luz?



Eso significa que en los últimos tres meses tu promedio de glucosa ha estado en torno a los 65-70.

Eso en una persona con resistencia a la insulina (que es cada vez más habitual en estos tiempos) supone riesgo de hipoglucemia. En una persona sin resistencia a la insulina no tiene porqué significar nada.

Los síntomas de una hipoglucemia moderada o leve son muy típicos y no generan dudas (sudoración, temblores, descoordinación, mareos, visión borrosa, hambre, etc) y no digamos la severa (espamos y pérdida del conocimiento) así que supongo que en caso de haberla sufrido te habrías dado cuenta. Si no lo has sentido ningún problema.

Eso de que es malo y ya está es muy típico de los médicos de las SS sin razonarte el porqué es malo. Otra vez pregúntale porqué es malo tener la glucosa en torno al 65-70 sin resistencia a la insulina y que te lo explique un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Skywallker (19 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso significa que en los últimos tres meses tu promedio de glucosa ha estado en torno a los 65-70.
> 
> Eso en una persona con resistencia a la insulina (que es cada vez más habitual en estos tiempos) supone riesgo de hipoglucemia. En una persona sin resistencia a la insulina no tiene porqué significar nada.
> 
> ...



En verano si que tuve esos síntomas que me indicas un par de ocasiones, bajón y temblor de manos pero no le di mas importancia...

¿Significa algo esto? ¿Deberia cambiar algo en mis hábitos?


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2019)

Skywallker dijo:


> En verano si que tuve esos síntomas que me indicas un par de ocasiones, bajón y temblor de manos pero no le di mas importancia...
> 
> ¿Significa algo esto? ¿Deberia cambiar algo en mis hábitos?



Bueno, es que yo desconozco cuales son tus hábitos ni el tiempo que llevas con ellos. Si los pones a lo mejor si puedo opinar algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Skywallker (19 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Bueno, es que yo desconozco cuales son tus hábitos ni el tiempo que llevas con ellos. Si los pones a lo mejor si puedo opinar algo.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, coincidió con una época que comía mal: prisas,fuera de casa todo el día, cafés a todas horas, cervezas a menudo...vamos, un cuadro


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2019)

Skywallker dijo:


> Bueno, coincidió con una época que comía mal: prisas,fuera de casa todo el día, cafés a todas horas, cervezas a menudo...vamos, un cuadro



Yo no me preocuparía porque esas cifras de glucosa entran dentro de lo normal. De lo normal claro está para los que no consumimos procesados y azúcares añadidos. Para los que si los consumen habitualmente esas cifras de glucosa ya comienzan a ser peligrosas y les puede comenzar a dar el patatús.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (20 Mar 2019)

Me temo que estamos jodidos y sin solución.

El negocio de la alimentación ha cambiado nuestra forma de alimentarnos. Y en la mayoría de los campos de forma irreversible.
El negocio de la moda nuestra forma de vestirnos. Y en la mayoría de los campos de forma irreversible.
El negocio de la pornografía idem.
etc.

Aquí os centráis en el tema de la alimentación como si fuera lo único. La realidad es que buscando convertirlo todo en el máximo negocio, nos han jodido en todos los campos posibles. Y no hay vuelta atrás: si un jarrón lo lanzas contra el suelo el superglue no lo va a dejar como al principio.

Estamos jodidos. Y no hay marcha atrás. Que deprimente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Mar 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Me temo que estamos jodidos y sin solución.
> 
> El negocio de la alimentación ha cambiado nuestra forma de alimentarnos. Y en la mayoría de los campos de forma irreversible.
> El negocio de la moda nuestra forma de vestirnos. Y en la mayoría de los campos de forma irreversible.
> ...



Claro que hay marcha atrás, hombre.
Como si fuera la primera vez que la civilización se estanca y hay que revivir lo arcaico para retomar el buen camino.
Ya pasó en el renacimiento con el resurgir de los valores clásicos.
En parte está pasando en la alimentación con todos los movimientos en pro de la COMIDA REAL
En moda están volviendo cosas de toda la vida, como hacerte tus propias prendas de punto, no por necesidad, sino porque es entretenido, relajante y se puede hacer mientras ves la tele.
Hasta en lo tocante a la comunicación y las historias se está pasando de moda la unidireccionalidad de la tele y la manía de creerse que el espectador sólo da para 20 minutos sostenidos de atención como mucho.

Y de pronto las charlas de dos horas de un tío que habla sobre el sentido de la vida, la responsabilidad, decir la verdad y el trasfondo psicológico de la religión tienen MILLONES DE VISITAS en youtube y llenan LA ÓPERA DE SIDNEY, Y PAGANDO (que puedes estar de acuerdo con el gachó, o creer que es un charlatán, eso da igual: lo importante es que la gente está ÁVIDA de discusiones intelectuales ELEVADAS Y COMPLEJAS).

O son capaces de mantener la atención durante DECENAS DE HORAS y hasta perder el sueño, siguiendo las complejísimas tramas de una serie de ficción.

O sienten tal necesidad de responder a lo que les llega que tienen que montar sus canales de youtube, o comentar los vídeos y las noticias, o pasarse las horas muertas discutiendo con trolles en burbuja.

De verdad, si todo le parece una mierda, es que no se está fijando en lo que debería.

AÑADO: precisamente como todo es negocio, *el cliente es el rey*.
Lo único que tenemos que hacer es despertar y darnos cuenta de el poder que ostentamos como consumidores. Dejar de ser *reyes vagos e irresponsables que se dejan aconsejar por el hideputa del gran visir*.
Lo único que tenemos que hacer es no dejarnos avasallar por la industria que nos lava el cerebro para que compremos las mierdas que nos quieren vender, y sólo consumir lo que realmente queremos consumir.
Y como la industria no está ahí para jodernos la vida (otra cosa es que les dé igual), sino para hacer dinero, pues se plegarán a los deseos del consumidor consciente (si no les queda más remedio, claro).


----------



## bultacoh (20 Mar 2019)

Bueno he perdido los 5 kilos que quería perder con la ceto en unas 3 semanas creo.

El tema es que ahora no tengo nada de hambre en todo el día y que solo me apetece carne, nada de verdura ni hdc.

Estoy además comiendo solo en la cena a eso de las 8 y como por ejemplo solo conejo o solo pollo asado. Igual los cocino con un poco de verdura como cebolla, champiñones, pimientos, pero poca cosa.

¿Es malo que solo me apetezca carne y solo tenga hambre en la cena y me sacie con solo carne en cantidad moderada? ¿Me voy a morir?


----------



## bultacoh (20 Mar 2019)

Por cierto que hoy he entrenado ya casi normal en el gym casi dos horas. Había perdido la fuerza pero parece que vuelve.


----------



## McNulty (20 Mar 2019)

El viernes me voy a pillar tres pizzacas en el telepi que se va cagar la perraputa. Voy a disfrutar como un hijo de puta.

Hidratos venenosos MANDAN
Edulcorantes y emolusionantes E-23234 MANDAN
Azúcares procesados a piñon MANDAN


----------



## bultacoh (20 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> El viernes me voy a pillar tres pizzacas en el telepi que se va cagar la perraputa. Voy a disfrutar como un hijo de puta.
> 
> Hidratos venenosos MANDAN
> Edulcorantes y emolusionantes E-23234 MANDAN
> Azúcares procesados a piñon MANDAN



Qué antiguo por dios. Que fumiguen a este señor en blanco y negro.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Mar 2019)

bultacoh dijo:


> Qué antiguo por dios. Que fumiguen a este señor en blanco y negro.



que se de el festin el jueves, que está la familiar a seis euros


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Mar 2019)

bultacoh dijo:


> Bueno he perdido los 5 kilos que quería perder con la ceto en unas 3 semanas creo.
> 
> El tema es que ahora no tengo nada de hambre en todo el día y que solo me apetece carne, nada de verdura ni hdc.
> 
> ...



Aviso para barcos pesqueros: la ceto te vacía las reservas de glucógeno, que son muy poco densas energéticamente (porque cada gramo de glucosa se une como a 3-4 de agua), por eso la primera semana parece que va como un tiro.

Pero no te engañes: de esos 5 kg entre 2 y 3 eran agua que va a volver en cuanto toques hidratos. Si querías quitarte 5 kg de grasa, todavía no has terminado.

Un servidor, sin hacer nada específico salvo OMD entre semana y abrir la mano (bastante) los findes, suele empezar el lunes con entre dos y tres kilos más que con los que acabó el viernes. De una semana a otra, eso sí, me mantengo.


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2019)

Bienvenida, 108 años y ni un día enferma

Y comiendo farinetas y migas. Que es veneno, ojo, que lo he leído en Burbuja.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Bienvenida, 108 años y ni un día enferma
> 
> Y comiendo farinetas y migas. Que es veneno, ojo, que lo he leído en Burbuja.



Estupendo, has descubierto que hay geneticas a prueba de bombas.

Diselo a los 6.000.000 de diabeticos tipo II que hay en España.

Esa señora no ha probado ni un gramo de trigo moderno hasta los 60 años, simplemente porque no existia.

Seguramente pan Paco de mierda sin fermentar y tigretones pocos.

Las farinetas te lo cuento:

'La esencia de las gachas o farinetas es facilitar la ingesta de alimentos que, de otro modo, serían imposibles de asimilar; si se reducen a harina, resultan muy difíciles de tomar. Mezclando la harina con agua o leche, se consigue una papilla fácil de comer pero muy indigesta. Pero si esta mezcla se somete a un prolongado proceso de cocción, buena parte de los elementos de las harinas, especialmente glúcidos de cadena larga, se descomponen en productos de más fácil digestión y asimilación. Eso descubrieron los antiguos y así nos lo han transmitido.

Comparas eso con la masa precocinada con gasificantes que se hace pan o una pizza en 7 minutos y ... en fin.

Y las farinetas con su buena 'tajá' de tocino.

Los abuelos duran lo que duran por lo que duran.


----------



## Monchitto (22 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Bienvenida, 108 años y ni un día enferma
> 
> Y comiendo farinetas y migas. Que es veneno, ojo, que lo he leído en Burbuja.





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Estupendo, has descubierto que hay geneticas a prueba de bombas.
> 
> Diselo a los 6.000.000 de diabeticos tipo II que hay en España.
> 
> ...



No karlitos, has descubierto que tu genética y estómago SON UNA PUTÍSIMA MIERDA. Como la mayoría de transtornados de este hilo

La abuela de mi exnovia se pimplaba unas sentadas de dulces hechos por harinas refinadas actuales que ni yo podía, y ahí estaba y está imagino


----------



## bizarre (22 Mar 2019)

Sin una entendida del tema me pregunto ( a ver si alguno que sepa más nos cuenta)

Puede ser que esos abuelos que todos dicen que comen harinas sin límite y viven mucho,a parte de la genetica y que no suelen comer ultraprocesados también tengan de su parte el hambre que pasaron en la guerra? creo haber leído que la restricción calórica alarga los teloremos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stock Option (22 Mar 2019)

Los huevos son sanos y peligrosos a la vez...Vaya payasada.

El huevo es de lo más recomendable.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2019)

bizarre dijo:


> Sin una entendida del tema me pregunto ( a ver si alguno que sepa más nos cuenta)
> 
> Puede ser que esos abuelos que todos dicen que comen harinas sin límite y viven mucho,a parte de la genetica y que no suelen comer ultraprocesados también tengan de su parte el hambre que pasaron en la guerra? creo haber leído que la restricción calórica alarga los teloremos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Cada vez que sale el tema de el abuelo hacía esto y estaba como un roble muere un gatito en el mundo. Simplemente hay que comparar el número de abuelos que estaban como un roble a los que acabaron siendo farmacias ambulantes ambos con costumbres similares. No hay color.

Saludos.


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2019)

Ñ


bizarre dijo:


> Sin una entendida del tema me pregunto ( a ver si alguno que sepa más nos cuenta)
> 
> Puede ser que esos abuelos que todos dicen que comen harinas sin límite y viven mucho,a parte de la genetica y que no suelen comer ultraprocesados también tengan de su parte el hambre que pasaron en la guerra? creo haber leído que la restricción calórica alarga los teloremos.



La restricción calórica alarga la vida en animales y parece ser que puede tener los mismos efectos en los humanos 
Ahora bien, tambien sucede que en niños no acaban de por ejemplo alcanzar la altura máxima y el desarrollo que podrían alcanzar.
Si por ejemplo estás predestinada a medir 1'65 por muy bien que te alimentes no alcanzarás 1'70 de altura, pero garantizas que llegarás a esa altura de 1'65.
Mi padre pasó mucho hambre en la posguerra y alcanzó el 1'71, que para su época era una estatura normal. Nunca lo vi bajito, sin embargo hoy lo sería.
Mi madre no tengo ni idea, pero irá por el 1'60 o un poco mas, ella no pasó hambre porque sus padres tenían ganado, gallinas, conejos, etc...
Sin embargo nosotros hemos sacado mucha mas altura en una sola generación.
Otro ejemplo es una hermana de mi abuela y su marido que eran pequeños hasta para su época, sobre todo el marido. El hijo (primo de mi madre) iba por cerca del 1'90 y sus dos hijos ya alcanzaron medidas mas estándars de 1'85 o así, pero ahí ya iba genética francesa ya que se casó con una francesa.
También hay que tener en cuenta en la altura máxima el factor enfermedades.


----------



## JorgePerez (25 Mar 2019)

Hay una web donde venden comida casera que está genial de precio, yo llevo probándola un tiempo y me ha funcionado para dejar de comer porquerías, os la dejo por aquí: www.quecocinepeter.com


----------



## Cormac (25 Mar 2019)

JorgePerez dijo:


> Hay una web donde venden comida casera que está genial de precio, yo llevo probándola un tiempo y me ha funcionado para dejar de comer porquerías, os la dejo por aquí: www.quecocinepeter.com


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Mar 2019)

Bonito artículo al final del cual viene la siguiente publicidad:

*La algarroba, el alimento sin grasa que compite con el cacao 

Fucus, el alga que ayuda a adelgazar y reduce el colesterol

Los anacardos: por qué son el mejor alimento contra el colesterol

Alimentos que nos ayudan a mantener a raya el colesterol*

Y la que más me gusta y entusiasma:

*Cómo comprar comida sana con una renta baja *

Eso sí, los huevos el demonio, no vaya a ser que se nos ocurra tener dos o tres gallinas a cada uno y destrocemos su bonito negocio de comida sana para pobres de mierda.


----------



## fmc (25 Mar 2019)

¿Huevos y mortalidad? Que no cunda el pánico


----------



## KlkCntigoManin (26 Mar 2019)

Mientras no lo prohíban bien, hace tiempo leí de poner impuestos a las bebidas azucaradas... ya hay que ser fascista... o sea que solo podrían beber cocacola los ricos. que bien...


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Mar 2019)

KlkCntigoManin dijo:


> Mientras no lo prohíban bien, hace tiempo leí de poner impuestos a las bebidas azucaradas... ya hay que ser fascista... o sea que solo podrían beber cocacola los ricos. que bien...



pues como al tabaco o el alcohol, y por las mismas razones.


----------



## Bifaz23 (26 Mar 2019)

Dieta ceto para el cáncer y buenas abs MANDA


----------



## Szadek (26 Mar 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



- No tiene nada que ver, acuérdate que los antiguos gladiadores romanes basaban su dieta principalmente en legumbres, hortalizas y harinas, y poseían los cuerpos mas deseables del Imperio. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Obviando que siempre es mejor no exagerar las comidas, la pasta puede ser incluso un buen aliado para bajar de peso, la pregunta es ¿que tipo de harinas?. Yo por ejemplo horneo mis propias masas en casa, con aceite del bueno, y sin levadura química, para conseguir un pan pro-biótico. El problema es cuando excedes la cantidad recomendad de hidratos de carbono diárias, y encima consumes aquellas harinas que son hiperprocesadas y hipercalóricas. 

- Un bollo es masa, pero también es masa y harina un pan pita integral, lo que ocurre es que este último no tiene azúcar añadido, y no está tan procesado como el anterior. Es injusto hablar de nutrientes aquí, hablemos de alimentos, ya que las harinas, forma bastante incorrecta de referirse a los hidratos de carbono, están presentes en los bollos hidrogenados, pero también en cereales, féculas, legumbres, vegetales y frutas. Lo que hay que evitar son los alimentos superfluos, es decir, aquellos que poseen una carga nutricional baja. 

- El quiz de la cuestión es que alimentos dentro de las mal llamadas "harinas" comemos, y luego ya podemos pensar en que cantidad ingerir. Por ejemplo yo no suelo consumir una cantidad exorbitada de hidratos, pero si es cierto que casi la mitad de mi ingesta diaria de comida, está compuesta por hidratos, principalmente masas o panes, la cosa es que suelo consumirlo para compensar una dieta con un aporte de grasa bajo, ya que lo que mas consumo son ensaladas, legumbres, carne magra a la plancha y por supuesto manakish y lahmacún. Cuando consumo pasta, o consumo arroz, prescindo del pan, y así compenso la ingesta de hidratos diarias...y no me va mal.


----------



## KlkCntigoManin (26 Mar 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues como al tabaco o el alcohol, y por las mismas razones.



A qué te refieres? No creo que el azúcar se pueda considerar droga. Entonces subamos impuestos a los condones, ya que mola mucho follar


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Mar 2019)

KlkCntigoManin dijo:


> A qué te refieres? No creo que el azúcar se pueda considerar droga.



la razón de los impuestos al tabaco y alcohol no es que sean drogas, sino sus efectos en la salud del consumidor y el gasto social que suponen. esas son las mismas razones.

razones aducidas, el tema es recaudar donde no hay alternativa, salvo dejarlo.


----------



## KlkCntigoManin (26 Mar 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> la razón de los impuestos al tabaco y alcohol no es que sean drogas, sino sus efectos en la salud del consumidor y el gasto social que suponen. esas son las mismas razones.



Entonces por qué no se prohíbe? Es que solo quieren que lo consuman los ricos? Lo pregunto totalmente en serio. Si en mi pais una botella de 2,5l cuesta 1€... y en españa ponle que cueste 2l 1'51€... y me lo suben a 1'80... es para ricos clarisimamente.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Mar 2019)

en serio? prohibir el alcohol, el tabaco o la cocacola causaría una revolución.


----------



## KlkCntigoManin (26 Mar 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en serio? prohibir el alcohol, el tabaco o la cocacola causaría una revolución.



Más bobo es el que se gasta 5€ en una cajetilla de tabaco. Lo subiría a 10€ mañana mismo. Y la gente seguiría pagando, yo lo sé. La verdad, en mi opinión, nadie está obligado a fumar o beber alcohol... pero está muy arraigado en mi opinión poder beber sodas en vez de agua. Yo para comer y cenar o cuando me place nunca bebo agua. Si bebo agua será porque esté ayunando. Pues nada, que pongan botellas de 1'5€ a 3€ a ver... a la gente le dará igual, porque mucha gente bebe agua.

Sería otro motivo más para irme de Europa.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Mar 2019)

a mi también, habiendo tabaco de liar.
y también me parecen bobos quienes se gastan al dia dos o tres euros en refrescos azucarados que les fastidian la salud, nadie está obligado a hacerlo por muy arraigado que esté.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No tiene nada que ver, acuérdate que los antiguos gladiadores romanes basaban su dieta principalmente en legumbres, hortalizas y harinas, y poseían los cuerpos mas deseables del Imperio. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Obviando que siempre es mejor no exagerar las comidas, la pasta puede ser incluso un buen aliado para bajar de peso, la pregunta es ¿que tipo de harinas?. Yo por ejemplo horneo mis propias masas en casa, con aceite del bueno, y sin levadura química, para conseguir un pan pro-biótico. El problema es cuando excedes la cantidad recomendad de hidratos de carbono diárias, y encima consumes aquellas harinas que son hiperprocesadas y hipercalóricas.
> 
> - Un bollo es masa, pero también es masa y harina un pan pita integral, lo que ocurre es que este último no tiene azúcar añadido, y no está tan procesado como el anterior. Es injusto hablar de nutrientes aquí, hablemos de alimentos, ya que las harinas, forma bastante incorrecta de referirse a los hidratos de carbono, están presentes en los bollos hidrogenados, pero también en cereales, féculas, legumbres, vegetales y frutas. Lo que hay que evitar son los alimentos superfluos, es decir, aquellos que poseen una carga nutricional baja.
> 
> - El quiz de la cuestión es que alimentos dentro de las mal llamadas "harinas" comemos, y luego ya podemos pensar en que cantidad ingerir. Por ejemplo yo no suelo consumir una cantidad exorbitada de hidratos, pero si es cierto que casi la mitad de mi ingesta diaria de comida, está compuesta por hidratos, principalmente masas o panes, la cosa es que suelo consumirlo para compensar una dieta con un aporte de grasa bajo, ya que lo que mas consumo son ensaladas, legumbres, carne magra a la plancha y por supuesto manakish y lahmacún. Cuando consumo pasta, o consumo arroz, prescindo del pan, y así compenso la ingesta de hidratos diarias...y no me va mal.



Explique a través de qué proceso bioquímico la pasta puede ayudar a perder peso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Explique a través de qué proceso bioquímico la pasta puede ayudar a perder peso.



Y ya de paso que explique que harina magica usa para hacerse el mismo esa pasta absolutamente sana y que no engorda.

Pd. No es una coña lo pregunto en serio porque esa harina podria existir y que el del post la use.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No tiene nada que ver, acuérdate que los antiguos gladiadores romanes basaban su dieta principalmente en legumbres, hortalizas y harinas, y poseían los cuerpos mas deseables del Imperio. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Obviando que siempre es mejor no exagerar las comidas, la pasta puede ser incluso un buen aliado para bajar de peso, la pregunta es ¿que tipo de harinas?. Yo por ejemplo horneo mis propias masas en casa, con aceite del bueno, y sin levadura química, para conseguir un pan pro-biótico. El problema es cuando excedes la cantidad recomendad de hidratos de carbono diárias, y encima consumes aquellas harinas que son hiperprocesadas y hipercalóricas.



¿Y era lo único que hacían, o se pasaban el día entrenando?
Huelga decir que, además, las legumbres, hortalizas y harinas de su dieta se parecen a las de hoy en día como un huevo a una castaña, y tal.
Sobre todo las harinas, que ni eran de trigo moderno (ese tiene como 50 años), ni estaban ultrarrefinadas en molinos modernos que separan hasta la última micra de fibra y aumentan la superficie específica de la harina hasta hacerla asimilable instantáneamente.

La observación que abrió el hilo hace tanto es que, a día de hoy, con la vida razonablemente sedentaria que llevamos, la sobreexposición crónica al azúcar (no creería la cantidad de azúcar, no hablo de HC ni harinas, sino azúcar 50% glucosa 50% fructosa, que toma al día una persona *que cree que no toma azúcar*), la industrialización de la alimentación y el nivel de refino de las harinas, la solución a la obesidad pandémica de occidente es evitar en la medida de lo posible consumir (tanto) azúcar y (tanta) harina ultrarrefinada



> - Un bollo es masa, pero también es masa y harina un pan pita integral, lo que ocurre es que este último no tiene azúcar añadido, y no está tan procesado como el anterior. Es injusto hablar de nutrientes aquí, hablemos de alimentos, ya que las harinas, forma bastante incorrecta de referirse a los hidratos de carbono, están presentes en los bollos hidrogenados, pero también en cereales, féculas, legumbres, vegetales y frutas. Lo que hay que evitar son los alimentos superfluos, es decir, aquellos que poseen una carga nutricional baja.



Me juego algo a que usted no ha visto un pan integral de verdad en su vida. Ni usted, ni nadie que no muela su propio cereal, no es nada personal. La industria separa la fibra del grano SIEMPRE, y cuando vende harina "integral", lo que está vendiendo en realidad es harina blanca mezclada con salvado, que NO ES LO MISMO por un montón de razones.

Por otro lado, no es que las "harinas" sea un modo incorrecto de referirse a los HC, es que el problema NO SON LOS HC, SINO LAS HARINAS (ultrarrefinadas); la legumbre, las hortalizas, el arroz, las patatas, etc son alimentos perfectamente aceptables si se preparan adecuadamente. Por eso el hilo va de evitar *azúcares y harinas*, no de evitar los HC.



> - El quiz de la cuestión es que alimentos dentro de las mal llamadas "harinas" comemos, y luego ya podemos pensar en que cantidad ingerir. Por ejemplo yo no suelo consumir una cantidad exorbitada de hidratos, pero si es cierto que casi la mitad de mi ingesta diaria de comida, está compuesta por hidratos, principalmente masas o panes, la cosa es que suelo consumirlo para compensar una dieta con un aporte de grasa bajo, ya que lo que mas consumo son ensaladas, legumbres, carne magra a la plancha y por supuesto manakish y lahmacún. Cuando consumo pasta, o consumo arroz, prescindo del pan, y así compenso la ingesta de hidratos diarias...y no me va mal.



No, que va. El _quid_ (del latín, qué; disculpe la corrección, es que me chifla corregir a la gente ) de la cuestión es cómo funciona nuestro sistema endocrino frente a los diferentes alimentos, y eso a su vez depende de *en qué estado está nuestro sistema endocrino para empezar.*

Voy a aventurar que, por sus reflexiones, usted no ha sido nunca gordo. Gordo de sobrarle más de un 15% de su peso, digo, no gordo falso como esas panolis empeñadas en que están gordísimas porque según ellas les sobran dos kilos que en realidad están muy bien donde están.

Basado en esa suposición, le diré que lo que a usted le funciona no necesariamente le funcionará a un gordo, porque *la obesidad es en si misma un signo de que el sistema endocrino está funcionando mal. *Y por tanto la reacción de un gordo y de un flaco a la misma comida es diferente.


----------



## Szadek (27 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y era lo único que hacían, o se pasaban el día entrenando?
> Huelga decir que, además, las legumbres, hortalizas y harinas de su dieta se parecen a las de hoy en día como un huevo a una castaña, y tal.
> Sobre todo las harinas, que ni eran de trigo moderno (ese tiene como 50 años), ni estaban ultrarrefinadas en molinos modernos que separan hasta la última micra de fibra y aumentan la superficie específica de la harina hasta hacerla asimilable instantáneamente.



- El entrenamiento diário se obvia, si comer lechuga fuera la panacea para lucir unos buenos abdominales, tendríamos la dieta del conejo, alfalfa y a la cama. Creo que tu acotación sobraba, es demasiado evidente. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> La observación que abrió el hilo hace tanto es que, a día de hoy, con la vida razonablemente sedentaria que llevamos, la sobreexposición crónica al azúcar (no creería la cantidad de azúcar, no hablo de HC ni harinas, sino azúcar 50% glucosa 50% fructosa, que toma al día una persona *que cree que no toma azúcar*), la industrialización de la alimentación y el nivel de refino de las harinas, la solución a la obesidad pandémica de occidente es evitar en la medida de lo posible consumir (tanto) azúcar y (tanta) harina ultrarrefinada



- El hilo obvía que comer menos harina y azúcar es per se una solución para bajar de peso...Esa misma obviedad que señalas, es la que obvío en mis argumentos. Lo que hace falta es cambiar de hábitos de vida. No puedes pretender comer verdura todos los días, y no hacer ejercicio, acabarás cansado, tendrás un sueño de mierda, y aparte sufrirás déficits alimenticios de caballo. Las grasas, el azúcar y la harina tiene que proporcionarse en relación a nuestro peso, y en relación a nuestros hábitos diários.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me juego algo a que usted no ha visto un pan integral de verdad en su vida. Ni usted, ni nadie que no muela su propio cereal, no es nada personal. La industria separa la fibra del grano SIEMPRE, y cuando vende harina "integral", lo que está vendiendo en realidad es harina blanca mezclada con salvado, que NO ES LO MISMO por un montón de razones.



- Dame un pescado, y comeré un día, enséñame a pescar, y no sufriré carencias de pescado nunca...Preparar alimentos es fácil, el problema es que no todos saben cocinarlos. ¿Cuantas personas conoces que preparan masas en su casa? ¿Conoces a alguien que base parte de su dieta en masas horneadas?. Conseguir harina integral es fácil, si puedes pagarla, claro está. Aparte obviemos que llevo dos años en Perú, estuve 6 meses en Marruecos, 2 en Egipto, y en estos lugares conseguir elementos frescos, orgánicos y naturales es mucho mas sencillo. La pregunta es si detrás de esa pregunta impertinente no habrá un _*Smiling Jack*_ frustrado.





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por otro lado, no es que las "harinas" sea un modo incorrecto de referirse a los HC, es que el problema NO SON LOS HC, SINO LAS HARINAS (ultrarrefinadas); la legumbre, las hortalizas, el arroz, las patatas, etc son alimentos perfectamente aceptables si se preparan adecuadamente. Por eso el hilo va de evitar *azúcares y harinas*, no de evitar los HC.



- Entonces deberías de leer nuevamente el hilo desde un comienzo, y no fiándote únicamente en el título. Le da el mismo trato a las harinas que a los hidratos, de hecho dice que hay que evitar los cereales, las galletas, o las pizzas. Volvemos a lo mismo, yo no sufro de sobrepeso, y como pizzas al menos 5 veces a la semana, la diferencia estriba en que tengo unos horarios muy marcados, y a la pizza no le meto lo que me sale de los huevos y racionalizo y raciono lo que quiero echarle en relación a mis necesidades. Las galletas es igual ¿Que galletas?, el principal problema de las galletas no es la harina de la que están compuestas, si no la cantidad enorme de azúcar que tienen, y lo mismo pasa con los cereales, no me puedes comparar un mix de frutas deshidratadas, frutos secos y granos integrales, con los cereales ultraprocesados que hay en el Dia.

"*Restringir el consumo de pan (casi nada a la semana) y de lo que sean harinas, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, bizcochos, pizza, etc. En realidad, salvo algo de pan de vez en cuando (una o dos veces a la semana), no como casi nada de estos alimentos"*

- Hablamos de las harinas como si fuera el demonio, en vez de esforzarnos a separar el grano de la paja. El pan es otro ejemplo, sea ultraprocesado o no, no importa si comes pan, importa la cantidad. Por otro lado no pasa nada si comes 50 gramos de pan para empujar una ensalada hecha de tomate, queso pro-biótico y frutos secos aderezada con vinagre de módena y aceite del bueno, el problema es comer 100 gramos de pan con unos canelones. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, que va. El _quid_ (del latín, qué; disculpe la corrección, es que me chifla corregir a la gente ) de la cuestión es cómo funciona nuestro sistema endocrino frente a los diferentes alimentos, y eso a su vez depende de *en qué estado está nuestro sistema endocrino para empezar..*



*

*- Entonces no tendría sentido el hilo, ya que conozco mucha gente que no engorda nada y come fatal. Pero claro, como sus cuerpos son capaces de procesar tanta jatera, de perdidos al río.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a aventurar que, por sus reflexiones, usted no ha sido nunca gordo. Gordo de sobrarle más de un 15% de su peso, digo, no gordo falso como esas panolis empeñadas en que están gordísimas porque según ellas les sobran dos kilos que en realidad están muy bien donde están.





- Pues llegué a tener 12 kilos de más hace 5 años, cuando viajé a Perú adelgacé 15 kilos en 3 meses, verídico. ¿Por qué? Por un cambio brutal en mi rutina, en Perú la gente madruga a las 5-6 de la mañana, no como en España donde está socialmente aceptado levantarse a las 10-11 de la mañana a desayunar. Aparte, las distancias eran largas, y muchas veces las caminabamos, estuve trabajando en el desierto de atacama, y solo hacía dos comidas al día, principalmente arroz o legumbres, como los trabajadores pakistaníes o hindues en Arabia Saudita. Aparte, la comida la compraba yo en persona, concretamente a proveedores de Puno, que es como decir, en España "de Galicia". Te traían todo lo que querías, incluso carne fresca, de animales y verduras traídas de las montañas y tratados de forma tradicional. 

- Allí me refugié en una comunidad musulmana, para por afinidad cultural, y comía Biryani, Lahmacún, Manakish, Kibeh, Cuscús con alpaca "_a falta de camello...la alpaca, la llama, la vicuña y el guanaco son camélidos andinos a fín de al cabo_". A eso súmale el estrés de vivir en un país inseguro, y el trabajo extenuante. En Tacna trabajaba desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 8 de la noche...lo raro es que no hubiera acabado ingresado en un hospital.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Basado en esa suposición, le diré que lo que a usted le funciona no necesariamente le funcionará a un gordo, porque *la obesidad es en si misma un signo de que el sistema endocrino está funcionando mal. *Y por tanto la reacción de un gordo y de un flaco a la misma comida es diferente.



- Con esa regla de tres, apaga y vámonos, porque casi todo lo que se ha dicho en este hilo, no representa a la mayor parte de los españoles. Como cada uno tiene su propia capacidad para sintetizar los alimentos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - El entrenamiento diário se obvia, si comer lechuga fuera la panacea para lucir unos buenos abdominales, tendríamos la dieta del conejo, alfalfa y a la cama. Creo que tu acotación sobraba, es demasiado evidente.



No estoy de acuerdo.
Hay una diferencia abismal entre el estilo de vida sedentario actual y el estilo de vida de un atleta (que es lo que eran los gladiadores, al fin y al cabo) de hace 2000 años.
Por mucho que entrenes a diario, no entrenas tanto como aquellos cuyo trabajo era estar físicamente preparados para jugarse la vida. Pero es que ni aunque lo hicieras, hay cientos de tareas cotidianas que los avances tecnológicos hacen triviales, y que hace 2000 años no lo eran.
El hilo da, precisamente, parámetros para, A PESAR DE UNA VIDA SEDENTARIA, solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad.

Un servidor perdió el 15% de su peso en tres meses.
El primer mes, ni siquiera hacía ejercicio, ninguno, CERO.
Los otros dos meses, 15-20 minutos al día.
Al final de esos tres meses no tenía los abdominales cincelados en piedra, pero se veían por primera vez en décadas.

Ese es el tema: el entrenamiento NO TIENE (casi) NADA QUE VER con la pérdida de peso, es un factor MUY secundario.



> - El hilo obvía que comer menos harina y azúcar es per se una solución para bajar de peso...Esa misma obviedad que señalas, es la que obvío en mis argumentos. Lo que hace falta es cambiar de hábitos de vida. No puedes pretender comer verdura todos los días, y no hacer ejercicio, acabarás cansado, tendrás un sueño de mierda, y aparte sufrirás déficits alimenticios de caballo. Las grasas, el azúcar y la harina tiene que proporcionarse en relación a nuestro peso, y en relación a nuestros hábitos diários.



¿Qué verdura ni qué ocho cuartos? Si evitas las harinas y el azúcar, buenos chuletones con un dedo de grosor de grasa en el borde, empapados en salsa bearnesa, y aun así pierdes peso. No se trata de que al quitar harinas y azúcar comas menos (que también, pero porque no tienes tanto apetito: el hambre también está regulada hormonalmente), se trata de que al reajustar tu sistema endocrino, quemas más.



> - Dame un pescado, y comeré un día, enséñame a pescar, y no sufriré carencias de pescado nunca...Preparar alimentos es fácil, el problema es que no todos saben cocinarlos. ¿Cuantas personas conoces que preparan masas en su casa? ¿Conoces a alguien que base parte de su dieta en masas horneadas?. Conseguir harina integral es fácil, si puedes pagarla, claro está. Aparte obviemos que llevo dos años en Perú, estuve 6 meses en Marruecos, 2 en Egipto, y en estos lugares conseguir elementos frescos, orgánicos y naturales es mucho mas sencillo. La pregunta es si detrás de esa pregunta impertinente no habrá un _*Smiling Jack*_ frustrado.



No sé qué decirle. Para que la harina sea integral-integral, el grano y el salvado tienen que molerse juntos. Y para que no sea ultrarrefinada, los molinos tienen que ser tradicionales. Eso en países en vías de desarrollo será fácil, o incluso lo normal, pero en Europa... De las posibilidades de encontrar trigo anterior a la hibridación de los 60...
Con eso y con todo, como le decía más abajo, lo que le sirve a alguien con el metabolismo sano no le sirve al que necesita empezar por arreglarlo.



> - Entonces deberías de leer nuevamente el hilo desde un comienzo, y no fiándote únicamente en el título. Le da el mismo trato a las harinas que a los hidratos, de hecho dice que hay que evitar los cereales, las galletas, o las pizzas. Volvemos a lo mismo, *yo no sufro de sobrepeso*, y como pizzas al menos 5 veces a la semana, la diferencia estriba en que tengo unos horarios muy marcados, y a la pizza no le meto lo que me sale de los huevos y racionalizo y raciono lo que quiero echarle en relación a mis necesidades. Las galletas es igual ¿Que galletas?, el principal problema de las galletas no es la harina de la que están compuestas, si no la cantidad enorme de azúcar que tienen, y lo mismo pasa con los cereales, no me puedes comparar un mix de frutas deshidratadas, frutos secos y granos integrales, con los cereales ultraprocesados que hay en el Dia.



Cereales = harinas
Galletas = harinas
Pizzas = harinas
Pastas = harinas
Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que patatas, arroz, hortalizas, verduras, legumbres etc. , (que SON hidratos) no son la causa de la obesidad reinante ni es imprescindible suprimirlos para combatirla.

Lo del azúcar es aún peor, porque si bien los hidratos en general pueden ser perfectamente aceptables para personas con el metabolismo sano, un exceso de azúcar es una de las cosas que más deprisa te jode el metabolismo.

Sobre lo remarcado en negrita: si usted no sufre (ni ha sufrido) sobrepeso, entonces no sabe de lo que habla, o al menos no si basa su conocimiento sólo en su experiencia. Usted cree que no sufre sobrepeso porque hace A, B, o C, pero en realidad NO SABE si es por eso, o es por otros motivos.

Los que no sufrimos sobrepeso PERO LO HEMOS SUFRIDO y hemos probado diferentes estrategias, tenemos una idea más amplia de lo que funciona y de lo que no.

Los que además nos hemos interesado en escarbar en la literatura científica sobre el tema, sabemos por qué funciona lo que funciona, por qué falla lo que no, y por qué lo que le funciona a unos les falla a otros. Sobre todo, por qué lo que le funciona a la gente que no tiene ni ha tenido sobrepeso no funciona para los que son obesos e intentan dejar de serlo.



> "*Restringir el consumo de pan (casi nada a la semana) y de lo que sean harinas, galletas, cereales para el desayuno, bizcochos, pizza, etc. En realidad, salvo algo de pan de vez en cuando (una o dos veces a la semana), no como casi nada de estos alimentos"*
> 
> - Hablamos de las harinas como si fuera el demonio, en vez de esforzarnos a separar el grano de la paja. El pan es otro ejemplo, sea ultraprocesado o no, no importa si comes pan, importa la cantidad. Por otro lado no pasa nada si comes 50 gramos de pan para empujar una ensalada hecha de tomate, queso pro-biótico y frutos secos aderezada con vinagre de módena y aceite del bueno, el problema es comer 100 gramos de pan con unos canelones.



Su proposición sobre la cantidad asume que controlamos lo que comemos. Esa proposición ES FALSA en el 99% de los casos.
NO SOMOS LOS AMOS DE NUESTRA CASA, como decía Freud.
En un pulso entre la voluntad y el hambre, el hambre gana de calle ¿Sabe por qué? Porque el hambre sale del cerebro reptiliano, y la voluntad del neocortex, y las conexiones que transmiten órdenes del primero al segundo son varios órdenes de magnitud más potentes que las que van del segundo al primero.
Si no fuera así, no es ya que no existiría la obesidad: es que no existirían las adicciones, NINGUNA. Ni el miedo. Ni el dolor.

Dato estadístico verídico: el 99% de las dietas de adelgazamiento basadas en la restricción calórica fracasan en el medio plazo.
Tú puedes decidir comer menos un tiempo, pero tu cuerpo lleva millones de años evolucionando para sobrevivir a la escasez, y se pasa lo que tú quieres por los huevos.
Si le mandas señales de escasez (que es lo que hace la restricción calórica), va a reducir el consumo basal y va a aumentar la sensación de hambre para instarte a buscar más comida. Y con esos mimbres, vas dao: cuando hayas perdido una cantidad insuficiente de peso, te estancarás porque tu cuerpo habrá reducido el consumo basal para igualar la ingesta. Encima el hambre será cada vez mayor, porque tu cuerpo trata de que recuperes el peso perdido (homeostasis). Si insistes en aumentar la restricción calórica, el cuerpo lo interpretará como una escasez pertinaz, y empezará a desembarazarse de los tejidos energéticamente más costosos (es decir, el músculo).

Al cabo de un tiempo, habrás perdido peso pero apenas habrás mejorado tu composición corporal, tendrás un hambre de caballo, y tu metabolismo estará medio muerto. Harto de no progresar, abrirás la mano, darás rienda suelta a tu hambre exacerbada, y combinarás sobrealimentación con metabolismo al ralentí. Rebotazo...

...no, peor que rebotazo: porque QUEMAR músculo sólo requiere restricción calórica, pero FABRICAR músculo es otro historia distinta. Lo que perdiste en grasa y músculo lo vas a recuperar en grasa.



> - Entonces no tendría sentido el hilo, ya que conozco mucha gente que no engorda nada y come fatal. Pero claro, como sus cuerpos son capaces de procesar tanta jatera, de perdidos al río.



_Non sequitur_: este hilo tiene sentido aunque haya gente con un sistema endocrino a prueba de bombas (de momento, que la resistencia a la insulina se va acumulando, y aquí puede acabar diabético y obeso hasta el más _pintao_), porque está dirigido PRECISAMENTE a los que tienen el sistema endocrino averiado y están buscando la forma de arreglarlo. Como le decía el que lo hace todo mal y no engorda NO SABE por qué no engorda, y además le da igual. El que quiere saber por qué engorda, o por qué no es capaz de adelgazar: ese es el _target_ del hilo.



> - Pues llegué a tener 12 kilos de más hace 5 años, cuando viajé a Perú adelgacé 15 kilos en 3 meses, verídico. ¿Por qué? Por un cambio brutal en mi rutina, en Perú la gente madruga a las 5-6 de la mañana, no como en España donde está socialmente aceptado levantarse a las 10-11 de la mañana a desayunar. Aparte, las distancias eran largas, y muchas veces las caminabamos, estuve trabajando en el desierto de atacama, y* solo hacía dos comidas al día*, principalmente arroz o legumbres, como los trabajadores pakistaníes o hindues en Arabia Saudita. Aparte, la comida la compraba yo en persona, concretamente a proveedores de Puno, que es como decir, en España "de Galicia". Te traían todo lo que querías, incluso carne fresca, de animales y verduras traídas de las montañas y tratados de forma tradicional.
> 
> - Allí me refugié en una comunidad musulmana, para por afinidad cultural, y comía Biryani, Lahmacún, Manakish, Kibeh, Cuscús con alpaca "_a falta de camello...la alpaca, la llama, la vicuña y el guanaco son camélidos andinos a fín de al cabo_". A eso súmale el estrés de vivir en un país inseguro, y el trabajo extenuante. En Tacna trabajaba desde las 6 de la mañana hasta las 8 de la noche...lo raro es que no hubiera acabado ingresado en un hospital.



Lo remarcado en negrita es otra de las dimensiones normalmente ignoradas por el paradigma del balance energético, que en realidad es *CLAVE *para mejorar el funcionamiento del sistema endocrino: *cuántas horas se dejan entre la primera comida y la última. *Dos comidas al día significa dejar al menos 12 horas entre comidas, seguramente más.

Viniendo de occidente, donde nos meten a machamartillo que hay que comer cinco veces al día (si no más), que el desayuno es la comida más importante del día, y gaitas, nada más que pasar a un patrón 16/8 (16 horas de ayuno, 8 de alimentación) ya supondría un importante reajuste de su sistema endocrino que daría para perder un par de kilos (¡que le sobren! tampoco pierde peso igual el gordo que el flaco) al mes

Y usted mismo señala que sólo comía COMIDA DE VERDAD (arroz, legumbres, verduras y carne fresca de pasto), nada de azúcares añadidos, nada de potenciadores del sabor que incitan a sobrecomer, nada de desequilibrio omega 3- omega 6, patrones de sueños adaptados al ciclo solar, más actividad física (que influye, aunque no sea como digo lo que más influye)...

Con esos mimbres, no me extraña nada que perdiera usted 15 kilos en 3 meses.
En lo que creo que se equivoca es en pensar que eso fuera malo, o en extrañarse de no haber acabado en un hospital: lo que hizo usted fue pasar a una vida mucho más saludable y cercana a aquella para la que hemos evolucionado (sí, riesgo para la vida incluido)



> - Con esa regla de tres, apaga y vámonos, porque casi todo lo que se ha dicho en este hilo, no representa a la mayor parte de los españoles. Como cada uno tiene su propia capacidad para sintetizar los alimentos.



No necesita representar a la mayor parte de los españoles: *sólo tiene que representar a los que tienen sobrepeso* (que cada vez son más, pero esa es otra historia aunque muy relacionada). pero lo cierto es que el modelo hormonal de la obesidad *sí representa a la mayoría,* porque no sólo explica que lo que al gordo le engorda no le engorda al flaco, sino que explica por qué, y lo más importante, *cómo se pasa de flaco a gordo y de gordo a flaco.*

En una palabra: *insulinorresistencia*

Desensibilícese a la insulina, y *engordará aunque coma exactamente lo mismo*.
Sensibilícese a la insulina, y *adelgazará aunque coma exactamente lo mismo.*


----------



## Szadek (27 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Hay una diferencia abismal entre el estilo de vida sedentario actual y el estilo de vida de un atleta (que es lo que eran los gladiadores, al fin y al cabo) de hace 2000 años.



- Existe una gran contradicción en esta frase, yo nunca ignoré ninguna diferencia entre ambos grupos. Vuelve a leer mi comentario. He dicho que nuestra dieta tiene que ir en relación a nuestro estilo de vida, y que no necesariamente comer comida mas natural es mas saludable. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por mucho que entrenes a diario, no entrenas tanto como aquellos cuyo trabajo era estar físicamente preparados para jugarse la vida. Pero es que ni aunque lo hicieras, hay cientos de tareas cotidianas que los avances tecnológicos hacen triviales, y que hace 2000 años no lo eran.
> El hilo da, precisamente, parámetros para, A PESAR DE UNA VIDA SEDENTARIA, solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad.



- No los dá, ya que el hilo parte de una premisa errada, creer que todos somos como el propietario intelectual del mismo. Yo como galletas, y como pan, el usuario de marras no, o poco. La gran diferencia es que parece que yo tengo mucho mas criterio a la hora de balancear mi dieta. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un servidor perdió el 15% de su peso en tres meses.
> El primer mes, ni siquiera hacía ejercicio, ninguno, CERO.
> Los otros dos meses, 15-20 minutos al día.
> Al final de esos tres meses no tenía los abdominales cincelados en piedra, pero se veían por primera vez en décadas.



- Perder tanto peso en tan poco tiempo no es bueno. Y te lo dice un servidor, que perdió 15 kilos en 3 meses. ¿Sabes para que me valió? , Para tener déficits alimenticios, y estar cansado y agotado la mayor parte del día. Cuando efectúo actividades pesadas o estresantas, hago lo que llevan haciendo en mi familia durante décadas, comer mas proteinas de calidad. Mano de santo.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ese es el tema: el entrenamiento NO TIENE (casi) NADA QUE VER con la pérdida de peso, es un factor MUY secundario.



- Tiene mucho que ver, si sabes hacer ejercicio. Hacerte una paja, o bajar a por el pan, no es hacer ejercicio. Tener una rutina muy disciplinada de ejercicios aeróbicos y anaeróbicos es importantísimo, si no tuviera nada que ver, basta que deje de hacer ejercicios para generar un déficit calórico negativo y comenzar a ganar peso. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Qué verdura ni qué ocho cuartos? Si evitas las harinas y el azúcar, buenos chuletones con un dedo de grosor de grasa en el borde, empapados en salsa bearnesa, y aun así pierdes peso. No se trata de que al quitar harinas y azúcar comas menos (que también, pero porque no tienes tanto apetito: el hambre también está regulada hormonalmente), se trata de que al reajustar tu sistema endocrino, quemas más.



- Hilando con el punto anterior...¡Claro pedazo de cacho de trozo! ¡¡¡Por que hago ejercicio!!!. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sé qué decirle. Para que la harina sea integral-integral, el grano y el salvado tienen que molerse juntos. Y para que no sea ultrarrefinada, los molinos tienen que ser tradicionales. Eso en países en vías de desarrollo será fácil, o incluso lo normal, pero en Europa... De las posibilidades de encontrar trigo anterior a la hibridación de los 60...
> Con eso y con todo, como le decía más abajo, lo que le sirve a alguien con el metabolismo sano no le sirve al que necesita empezar por arreglarlo.



- Bueno, yo vivo en Cantabria, te sorprendería la facilidad pasmosa que tenemos para conseguir alimentos naturales. Gran parte de los huevos, tomates, cebollas, ajos, lechugas, puerras, nabos, pimientos, berzas etc... que consumo, proviene de huertas de familiares o amigos, ya que para algo seguimos teniendo tierras aquí. En Andalucía, de donde es la mitad de mi familia, tres cuartas partes de lo mismo. La mayor parte del pan que usamos en invierno para hacer migas en Ibros, se prepara con la molienda del trigo que se cultiva en varias zonas de castilla, y que suele venir medio molido junto con la salva. Yo tengo la particularidad de que vivo cerca de entornos rurales, y me he criado en ellos, si uso harinas refinadas será para usarlas como bases para colocar alimentos naturales y frescos. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cereales = harinas
> Galletas = harinas
> Pizzas = harinas
> Pastas = harinas
> Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que patatas, arroz, hortalizas, verduras, legumbres etc. , (que SON hidratos) no son la causa de la obesidad reinante ni es imprescindible suprimirlos para combatirla.



- Ya lo sé, yo nunca dije lo contrario, de hecho ya te dije que los antiguos gladiadores basaban casi la mitad de su peso en hidratos a través del pan y las legumbres y tenían un buen cuerpo. ¿Que hacían ejercicio?, Ese es el punto donde quería llegar, el usuario puede comer si quiere todo lo que dice que no puede comer, si hiciera ejercicio...aunque hacer ejercicio no es carta blanca para comer lo que sea. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre lo remarcado en negrita: si usted no sufre (ni ha sufrido) sobrepeso, entonces no sabe de lo que habla, o al menos no si basa su conocimiento sólo en su experiencia. Usted cree que no sufre sobrepeso porque hace A, B, o C, pero en realidad NO SABE si es por eso, o es por otros motivos.



- Si he sufrido sobrepeso, te acabo de decir que antes de viajar a Perú perdí 15 kilos, que me dejaron en un peso aceptable, un sobrepeso de 15 kilos sigue siendo sobrepeso, aquí, y en la china popular, aunque los chinos no estén muy familiarizados con ella. Antes de ir a Perú, comía muchísimo pan, mucho azúcar, no hacía ejercicio, y apenas consumía verdura, consumía gominolas, gaseosas y muchas patatas de bolsa...Cuando viajé a Perú no tenía la misma facilidad que en España para comer ciertas cosas, y comencé a balancear mi dieta y mis hábitos. Cuando regresé a España, en septiembre del año 2018, pasé de desayunar pan de molde con mermelada y un colacao de litro a tomar pan con aceite, ajo y tomate, y té. Ya no tomo gaseosa, no consumo tanta grasa, y ahora soy mas consciente de lo importante que es balanear el pan respecto a otras fuentes de hidratos...

- En síntesis...si antes comía chorizo y engordaba, y ahora como puerros y adelgazo, ya tengo una causa efecto. De hecho mi médico de cabecera, que aparte, actúa como nutricionista, me ha dicho que aparte de no verme nunca delgado, debo de mantener los hábitos que tengo, y hacer mas ejercicio. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Los que no sufrimos sobrepeso PERO LO HEMOS SUFRIDO y hemos probado diferentes estrategias, tenemos una idea más amplia de lo que funciona y de lo que no.



- Aquí quieres hacer una clara diferenciación entre tu y yo, aún cuando te he dicho en tres ocasiones, que antes de ir a Perú, casi siempre he tenido sobrepeso, a salvedad de mi infancia, donde siempre fuí un palillo, hasta que empecé la secundaria. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Los que además nos hemos interesado en escarbar en la literatura científica sobre el tema, sabemos por qué funciona lo que funciona, por qué falla lo que no, y por qué lo que le funciona a unos les falla a otros. Sobre todo, por qué lo que le funciona a la gente que no tiene ni ha tenido sobrepeso no funciona para los que son obesos e intentan dejar de serlo..



- Aquí haces otra diferenciación estúpida...¿En que momento das por supuesto que no leo?. Uno de mis nutricionistas preferido es Julio Basulto, que de hecho le sigo desde que estuve en Perú. En Perú gracias al auge de ciertos productos como la Chia o la Quinua, el Chuño, o la Moralla, es normal que salgan nutricionistas tan famosos como el profesor Jose Luis Perez Albela, el cual llegue a conocer en Persona y es una eminencia en el Perú. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dato estadístico verídico: el 99% de las dietas de adelgazamiento basadas en la restricción calórica fracasan en el medio plazo.



- No todas las dietas son iguales, y las dietas reales no pretenden restringir alimentos de ninguna clase. Las dietas científicamente probadas se basan en el consumo y en el criterio de alimentos poco procesados, en restringir alimentos superfluos, en aumentar la ingesta de verduras y frutas, siempre para una población sedentaria. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tú puedes decidir comer menos un tiempo, pero tu cuerpo lleva millones de años evolucionando para sobrevivir a la escasez, y se pasa lo que tú quieres por los huevos.



- ¿Insinuas que yo considero que comer menos es sinónimo de adelgazar?, Claro que adelgazas, pero te olvidas de un factor importante...La salud. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Desensibilícese a la insulina, y *engordará aunque coma exactamente lo mismo*.
> Sensibilícese a la insulina, y *adelgazará aunque coma exactamente lo mismo.*



- Todo esto último, que resumo en dos líneas, me parece un derroche de pedantería por tu parte. No tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando, me estoy ciñendo a las incoherencias del hilo desde un inicio. Lo que tu consideres o no para bajar de peso me la sopla, porque yo tengo un peso adecuado, y paso la "ITV" entre comillas de mi cuerpo cada 6 meses, y puedo concluir que lo que dice el usuario no guarda relación con lo que yo hago para mantener una vida sana y equilibrada, y de esto podré dar validez yo, al verme en el espejo, y los médicos cada 6 meses, cuando me hacen pruebas para medir las transaminasas, el nivel de glucosa, la tensión sanguínea etc...


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Existe una gran contradicción en esta frase, yo nunca ignoré ninguna diferencia entre ambos grupos. Vuelve a leer mi comentario. He dicho que nuestra dieta tiene que ir en relación a nuestro estilo de vida, y que no necesariamente comer comida mas natural es mas saludable.



No, usted empezó diciendo que reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcares no tenía nada que ver con resolver el sobrepeso, y sacaba el ejemplo de los gladiadores y su dieta de legumbres, harinas y hortalizas.
A lo que yo contesté que los gladiadores, además de comer lo que comían, se pasaban el día entrenando, por lo que no son muy buen contraejemplo.
Usted replicó que el entrenamiento diario se obvia. Yo entendí que usted asumía que obviamente hacemos el mismo ejercicio, y no estaba de acuerdo.
Si usted quería decir lo que ahora señala, pues más o menos estoy de acuerdo en lo primero, pero para nada estoy de acuerdo en lo segundo.



> - No los dá, ya que el hilo parte de una premisa errada, creer que todos somos como el propietario intelectual del mismo. Yo como galletas, y como pan, el usuario de marras no, o poco. La gran diferencia es que parece que yo tengo mucho mas criterio a la hora de balancear mi dieta.



Todos no: todos los que sufren un sobrepeso pertinaz y no saben por qué.
Todos los que han probado a comer menos y moverse más y han visto que no funciona.
Todos los que ven como el 99% de las dietas fracasan, y cómo el % de obesos y diabéticos lleva en aumento desde los 70 en todo el mundo, y se preguntan por qué.



> - Perder tanto peso en tan poco tiempo no es bueno. Y te lo dice un servidor, que perdió 15 kilos en 3 meses. ¿Sabes para que me valió? , Para tener déficits alimenticios, y estar cansado y agotado la mayor parte del día. Cuando efectúo actividades pesadas o estresantas, hago lo que llevan haciendo en mi familia durante décadas, comer mas proteinas de calidad. Mano de santo.



Eso depende de cómo se pierda.
Ya le digo que perder peso rápido no tiene por qué estar reñido con estar bien alimentado. Esos dos fenómenos suelen darse juntos porque la mayoría de la gente no entiende cómo funciona el cuerpo, y cuando quiere perder peso lo que hace es comer igual de mal, pero menos.
Yo perdí algo más de sus 15 kilos (tampoco mucho), y me salieron los mejores análisis de mi vida. Y tenía energías para dar y regalar.



> - Tiene mucho que ver, si sabes hacer ejercicio. Hacerte una paja, o bajar a por el pan, no es hacer ejercicio. Tener una rutina muy disciplinada de ejercicios aeróbicos y anaeróbicos es importantísimo, si no tuviera nada que ver, basta que deje de hacer ejercicios para generar un déficit calórico negativo y comenzar a ganar peso.



Nones.
La energía que se consume durante el ejercicio, salvo que te pases el día dale que le das, no es ni la tercera parte del consumo energético basal.
Y encima, el consumo basal está fuera de nuestro control, y se dedica a "llevarnos la contraria", así que si haces más ejercicio, tu consumo basal baja para equilibrar la ecuación.
Si el ejercicio impacta sobre la pérdida de peso es en segunda derivada: impacta porque mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos.



> - Hilando con el punto anterior...¡Claro pedazo de cacho de trozo! ¡¡¡Por que hago ejercicio!!!.



Era una segunda persona en sentido general, no hablaba de usted en concreto. Le digo, para que quede más claro, que cuando YO empecé a evitar las harinas y el azúcar, me encajé chuletones bañados en salsa bearnesa, y seguí perdiendo peso pese a que me movía menos que los ojos de Espinete.



> - Bueno, yo vivo en Cantabria, te sorprendería la facilidad pasmosa que tenemos para conseguir alimentos naturales. Gran parte de los huevos, tomates, cebollas, ajos, lechugas, puerras, nabos, pimientos, berzas etc... que consumo, proviene de huertas de familiares o amigos, ya que para algo seguimos teniendo tierras aquí. En Andalucía, de donde es la mitad de mi familia, tres cuartas partes de lo mismo. La mayor parte del pan que usamos en invierno para hacer migas en Ibros, se prepara con la molienda del trigo que se cultiva en varias zonas de castilla, y que suele venir medio molido junto con la salva. Yo tengo la particularidad de que vivo cerca de entornos rurales, y me he criado en ellos, si uso harinas refinadas será para usarlas como bases para colocar alimentos naturales y frescos.



Esa suerte que tiene. A esto me refería con "no saber por qué funciona". Resulta que usted ya hace muchas de las cosas que aquí decimos que hay que hacer para tener el sobrepeso a raya. Incluso hace la que da nombre al hilo, comer "poco" pan (y no de harinas industriales) y casi nada de azúcar (porque, como mínimo, se ahorra todo el que cuelan de rondón en la comida industrializada). Pero está convencido de que el motivo de que usted no sufra sobrepeso es otro.



> - Ya lo sé, yo nunca dije lo contrario, de hecho ya te dije que los antiguos gladiadores basaban casi la mitad de su peso en hidratos a través del pan y las legumbres y tenían un buen cuerpo. ¿Que hacían ejercicio?, Ese es el punto donde quería llegar, el usuario puede comer si quiere todo lo que dice que no puede comer, si hiciera ejercicio...aunque hacer ejercicio no es carta blanca para comer lo que sea.



Pan que era otro pan.
Y legumbres, que no son pan.
Y sin azúcar, y haciendo ejercicio todo el día.
Y no partían de tener sobrepeso, que es señal de que tu sistema endocrino está roto *y deberías evitar lo que lo fuerza hasta que lo arregles*



> - Si he sufrido sobrepeso, te acabo de decir que antes de viajar a Perú perdí 15 kilos, que me dejaron en un peso aceptable, un sobrepeso de 15 kilos sigue siendo sobrepeso, aquí, y en la china popular, aunque los chinos no estén muy familiarizados con ella. Antes de ir a Perú, comía muchísimo pan, mucho azúcar, no hacía ejercicio, y apenas consumía verdura, consumía gominolas, gaseosas y muchas patatas de bolsa...Cuando viajé a Perú no tenía la misma facilidad que en España para comer ciertas cosas, y comencé a balancear mi dieta y mis hábitos. Cuando regresé a España, en septiembre del año 2018, pasé de desayunar pan de molde con mermelada y un colacao de litro a tomar pan con aceite, ajo y tomate, y té. Ya no tomo gaseosa, no consumo tanta grasa, y ahora soy mas consciente de lo importante que es balanear el pan respecto a otras fuentes de hidratos...



Sí, eso estaba más abajo, voy contestando párrafo por párrafo.
De todos modos, lo que no entiendo es que usted se fuera a Perú, hiciera todo lo que se dice en el hilo que hay que hacer para adelgazar, adelgazara, y aun así piense que no tuvo nada que ver ¿casualidad?



> - En síntesis...si antes comía chorizo y engordaba, y ahora como puerros y adelgazo, ya tengo una causa efecto. De hecho mi médico de cabecera, que aparte, actúa como nutricionista, me ha dicho que aparte de no verme nunca delgado, debo de mantener los hábitos que tengo, y hacer mas ejercicio.



NO, lo que tiene es una correlación.
Pero *correlación no implica causalidad.*
Puede que haya habido otros cambios aparte de pasar de chorizo a puerros.



> - Aquí quieres hacer una clara diferenciación entre tu y yo, aún cuando te he dicho en tres ocasiones, que antes de ir a Perú, casi siempre he tenido sobrepeso, a salvedad de mi infancia, donde siempre fuí un palillo, hasta que empecé la secundaria.



En realidad, es la primera vez que dice que antes de ir a Perú siempre tuvo sobrepeso.
¿Intentó algo para combatirlo, antes de ir a Perú?
¿Le funcionó?



> - Aquí haces otra diferenciación estúpida...¿En que momento das por supuesto que no leo?. Uno de mis nutricionistas preferido es Julio Basulto, que de hecho le sigo desde que estuve en Perú. En Perú gracias al auge de ciertos productos como la Chia o la Quinua, el Chuño, o la Moralla, es normal que salgan nutricionistas tan famosos como el profesor Jose Luis Perez Albela, el cual llegue a conocer en Persona y es una eminencia en el Perú.



Ni siquiera he dicho que no lea: digo que algunos nos hemos tomado esto como hobby, y hemos sacado conclusiones sobre cómo funciona el tema. Igual usted es uno de ellos, y por eso hace lo que hace (que es lo que aquí pensamos que hay que hacer, por cierto).



> - No todas las dietas son iguales, y las dietas reales no pretenden restringir alimentos de ninguna clase. Las dietas científicamente probadas se basan en el consumo y en el criterio de alimentos poco procesados, en restringir alimentos superfluos, en aumentar la ingesta de verduras y frutas, siempre para una población sedentaria.



No he dicho restricción de alimentos. He dicho *restricción calórica.*
Que es en lo que se basan casi todas las dietas: en *comer menos y moverse más.*



> - ¿Insinuas que yo considero que comer menos es sinónimo de adelgazar?, Claro que adelgazas, pero te olvidas de un factor importante...La salud.



No. Afirmo (no insinúo) que una dieta basada en la restricción calórica está abocada al fracaso, porque tiene que luchar contra mecanismos que preceden a la voluntad en millones de años.



> - Todo esto último, que resumo en dos líneas, me parece un derroche de pedantería por tu parte. No tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando, me estoy ciñendo a las incoherencias del hilo desde un inicio. Lo que tu consideres o no para bajar de peso me la sopla, porque yo tengo un peso adecuado, y paso la "ITV" entre comillas de mi cuerpo cada 6 meses, y puedo concluir que lo que dice el usuario no guarda relación con lo que yo hago para mantener una vida sana y equilibrada, y de esto podré dar validez yo, al verme en el espejo, y los médicos cada 6 meses, cuando me hacen pruebas para medir las transaminasas, el nivel de glucosa, la tensión sanguínea etc...



Pues créame, no lo es: es LA CLAVE DE TODO en lo que a control de peso se refiere.

Es el motivo por el que si estás gordo deberías evitar harinas y azúcares
Es el motivo por el que si haces ejercicio, adelgazas
Es el motivo por el que si duermes mal, o estás sometido a estrés continuo y prolongado, engordas.
Es lo que explica por qué si haces una dieta hipocalórica, pasas hambre, pierdes masa muscular y acabas por darte por vencido, y en cambio si NO COMES NADA, no pasas hambre, no pierdes masa muscular y no recuperas el peso después (¿cómo se queda?)


----------



## Rauxa (27 Mar 2019)

Julio Basulto, dice.... 
Ese hombre ha perdido el oremus ya hace un buen tiempo. Es mas, le ha salido un clon clown en tuiter llamado Julio Vajusto. 
Basulto es el hazmerreir de la mitad de los nutris de este país. 
Con la de gente q hay en este mundillo y te vas al mas pedante y creido que ha escrito bazofias como "mas vegetales y menos animales" y que solo se dedicar a bloquear a los q no piensan como él.


----------



## Stock Option (27 Mar 2019)

Ya se ha descubierto el erudito con su talón de aquiles: Aborrece la resistencia activa (restricción calórica/ejercicio físico intenso) a favor de una resistencia pasiva (meto unos alimentos en la lista negra y ya solo tengo que esperar a recoger los frutos)

Hay GORDOS que adelgazan pero que siguen siendo mentalmente GORDOS y por tanto morirán siendo GORDOS...esto pasa cuando se infravalora o directamente se ignora el inmenso poder de la FUERZA DE VOLUNTAD. 

No nos engañemos, el ex-gordo se vanagloria de poder comer unos buenos chuletones y aún así mantener la línea. No hace ningún sacrificio en realidad, simplemente renuncia a una alimentación más amplia con tal de no pagar el peaje de la resistencia activa que describía más arriba.

Esto es sinónimo de inmadurez, una carencia que se disfraza de presunta erudición pseudocientífica y resultados conformes a objetivos pese a que el camino es en realidad una trampa al solitario.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Julio Basulto, dice....
> Ese hombre ha perdido el oremus ya hace un buen tiempo. Es mas, le ha salido un clon clown en tuiter llamado Julio Vajusto.
> Basulto es el hazmerreir de la mitad de los nutris de este país.
> Con la de gente q hay en este mundillo y te vas al mas pedante y creido que ha escrito bazofias como "mas vegetales y menos animales" y que solo se dedicar a bloquear a los q no piensan como él.



El tal Basulto es un pajaro.

Se dedica a meter articulos intentando tirar por tierra cualquier corriente alimentaria que vaya contra el sistema.

Cuando salio el estudio PURE solto mil articulos dandole mil vueltas.



Lo cuelgo otra vez por si el nuevo de nombre raro lo quiere leer.

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

Y al tal Svenson o lo que sea le digo sin acritud, que se ha quedado muy en la superficie de lo que va el hilo. Se tiene que fijar en la palabra clave del hilo que es 'obesidad'.

Que el primo tercero de un enano de juego de tronos adelgace comiendo pizza como que no explica nada ni es relevante...nosesimexplico.

Si sigue por aqui le ira viendo datos que al menos le haran pensar que no esta todo tan claro en sus ideas preconcebidas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Ya se ha descubierto el erudito con su talón de aquiles: Aborrece la resistencia activa (restricción calórica/ejercicio físico intenso) a favor de una resistencia pasiva (meto unos alimentos en la lista negra y ya solo tengo que esperar a recoger los frutos)
> 
> Hay GORDOS que adelgazan pero que siguen siendo mentalmente GORDOS y por tanto morirán siendo GORDOS...esto pasa cuando se infravalora o directamente se ignora el inmenso poder de la FUERZA DE VOLUNTAD.
> 
> ...



El tal Szadek al menos argumenta con unas ideas claras.

Ud es un sujeto de dudosa seriedad intelectual.

Suelto la primera idea que ya se ha desarrollado en este hilo:

Que ventaja nutricional tiene cualquier harina frente a los hidratos de otras fuentes?? 

Esta Ud empleando la palabra 'restriccion'. Si es ninguna ventaja lo mismo estamos vertiendo ideas falaces.


----------



## Cayenita Brava (27 Mar 2019)

Soy profesional de la salud y esta demostrado que la obesidad está directamente relacionada con el cáncer de mama y de próstata porque el exceso de grasa estimula la creación de hormonas sexuales y su exceso propicia la mutación cancerosa de las mismas. Hay que llevar un control de las grasas y los hidratos de carbono que se ingieren porque con el sedentarismo todo se convierte en grasa, incluso el exceso de proteínas. Cambiar de hábitos es esencial y la actividad física es muy importante, empieza con subir por la escalera en vez de coger el ascensor por ejemplo, y tras 21 días ya tendrás el hábito cogido


----------



## Rauxa (27 Mar 2019)

Fijaros como es el pájaro de Basulto que cada vez que habla de una dieta Keto o una dieta Paleo dice que son malas de per se pq son altas en protes.

Primero: que sean altas en protes no implica que no sean sanas. Basulto aún va con la calculadora para no pasarse del 15% de protes como dice la OMS, no vaya a ser que le peten los riñones. O alguna neurona cerebral, que sé yo. 

Y es que una dieta Keto se caracteriza por 2 cosas:
1- Baja en hidratos. Extremadamente baja
2- Alta en grasas

Y el tio vende la burra de que una keto es alta en protes...

Segundo:
Una dieta Paleo puede ser alta en grasas, hidratos o protes, según queramos. Un vegano puede ser paleo por ejemplo.
Es como si yo dijera que un vegano tiene una dieta alta en hidratos sí o sí. Pues no; un vegano puede hacer una dieta alta en grasas. Difícil, pero se puede hacer. 

Y siempre que alguien le rectifica y le dice:
"oye Julio, es que una Keto es una dieta alta en grasas no en protes"
o bien
"oye Julio, es que una paleo, no obliga a unos % de macros sino simplemente determina que los azúcares y farinaceos no forman parte de nuestra dieta".

Pues oiga, que el señorito no le gusta que le aclaren las cosas. Y en lugar de rectificar bloquea a la gente.


----------



## Szadek (27 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, usted empezó diciendo que reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcares no tenía nada que ver con resolver el sobrepeso, y sacaba el ejemplo de los gladiadores y su dieta de legumbres, harinas y hortalizas.
> A lo que yo contesté que los gladiadores, además de comer lo que comían, se pasaban el día entrenando, por lo que no son muy buen contraejemplo.
> Usted replicó que el entrenamiento diario se obvia. Yo entendí que usted asumía que obviamente hacemos el mismo ejercicio, y no estaba de acuerdo.
> Si usted quería decir lo que ahora señala, pues más o menos estoy de acuerdo en lo primero, pero para nada estoy de acuerdo en lo segundo.



- No, haces una lectura incorrecta, obvié que los gladiadores hacían ejercicio, ¿que te crees que son los gladiadores? ¿Las virtudes? Amos no me jodas. Estaba hablando de su dieta, no de sus hábitos diários, que quien mas quien menos, los conoce por encima. Reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcares no resuelve el sobrepeso, eso es un hecho INELUDIBLE e IRREFUTABLE. Para empezar no estamos manejando cantidades, solo estamos obviando que comer mucha harina y mucho azúcar es malo para mantener la línea, pero eso no significa que dejar de comer harinas y azúcares per se, sea bueno para mantenerla...claro, ayuda, que no es lo mismo, ahora bien, si no haces ejercicio, y mantienes una vida sedentaria, y posees un metabolismo lentorro, no te va a servir de nada. 

- Conozco personas que tienen sobrepeso, y siguen teniendo sobrepeso matándose a quitar o reducir harinas y azúcares en su dieta. Hoy por hoy consumo una buena cantidad de harinas, y no estoy gordo, antes comía menos harinas que ahora y si estaba gordo. Un claro ejemplo de que reducir el consumo, no RESUELVE el sobrepeso. Lo que has dicho es estúpido, revisa la oración, te puedo aceptar que ayude, pero ¿que resuelva?. Como si esa fuera la panacea. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Todos no: todos los que sufren un sobrepeso pertinaz y no saben por qué.
> Todos los que han probado a comer menos y moverse más y han visto que no funciona.
> Todos los que ven como el 99% de las dietas fracasan, y cómo el % de obesos y diabéticos lleva en aumento desde los 70 en todo el mundo, y se preguntan por qué.



- Aquí vuelves a cometer una estupidez, negar una evidencia. Comer menos y moverse más, aludiendo a las personas que tienen una dieta hipercalórica, adelgazan. Lo correcto habría sido obviar que comer menos no significa comer mejor, pero te hiciste la picha un lio.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso depende de cómo se pierda.
> Ya le digo que perder peso rápido no tiene por qué estar reñido con estar bien alimentado. Esos dos fenómenos suelen darse juntos porque la mayoría de la gente no entiende cómo funciona el cuerpo, y cuando quiere perder peso lo que hace es comer igual de mal, pero menos.
> Yo perdí algo más de sus 15 kilos (tampoco mucho), y me salieron los mejores análisis de mi vida. Y tenía energías para dar y regalar.



- Pues que lástima, porque yo aún cuando era gordo arrojaba unos datos que mi médico calificaba de "_Envidiables_". A día de hoy sigo gozando de buena salud, y de mejor aspecto físico. Estar gordo sin embargo sigue estando asociado a ciertas enfermedades, aunque menos riesgo tiene una persona con sobrepeso, pero estable, que una persona que se tambalea entre kilos, estando normal de peso...En última instancia ambos ejemplos son pernicioso, es como decir que fumar un cigarro es mejor que fumas dos...es menos dañino, pero no deja de ser dañino en ambos casos. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nones.
> La energía que se consume durante el ejercicio, salvo que te pases el día dale que le das, no es ni la tercera parte del consumo energético basal.
> Y encima, el consumo basal está fuera de nuestro control, y se dedica a "llevarnos la contraria", así que si haces más ejercicio, tu consumo basal baja para equilibrar la ecuación.
> Si el ejercicio impacta sobre la pérdida de peso es en segunda derivada: impacta porque mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos.



- Ayuda, y mucho, porque te ayuda a quemar calorías y a transformar la grasa corporal en agua. La recomendación universal para comenzar a bajar de peso es 150 minutos semanales con una dieta controlada por un nutricionista especializado. Yo no necesité nutricionista alguno, porque me chupe 4 años de clases, y porque tengo experiencia controlando mi índice de masa grasa estos últimos 3 años.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Era una segunda persona en sentido general, no hablaba de usted en concreto. Le digo, para que quede más claro, que cuando YO empecé a evitar las harinas y el azúcar, me encajé chuletones bañados en salsa bearnesa, y seguí perdiendo peso pese a que me movía menos que los ojos de Espinete.



- Normal, la carne es de hecho muy recomendable para bajar de peso, en especial las magras. Mi padre ha tenido toda su vida un cuerpo de torero, y siempre ha priorizado el consumo de carnes y huevos en casa. Un aumento de proteinas no contradice el que hallas dejado de comer harinas o reducido los azúcares. Si tenías sobrepeso, pero este era estable, basta que dejes la harina y el azúcar para reducir sensiblemente el índice de masa grasa.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Esa suerte que tiene. A esto me refería con "no saber por qué funciona". Resulta que usted ya hace muchas de las cosas que aquí decimos que hay que hacer para tener el sobrepeso a raya. Incluso hace la que da nombre al hilo, comer "poco" pan (y no de harinas industriales) y casi nada de azúcar (porque, como mínimo, se ahorra todo el que cuelan de rondón en la comida industrializada). Pero está convencido de que el motivo de que usted no sufra sobrepeso es otro.



- Y lo le repito que cerca del 40 por ciento de mi ingesta diaria, se compone de harinas, en especial pan, y masas para prepararme lahmacún, manakish, naan y todo ese tipo de panes y masas orientales. El consumo de azúcar le obtengo de las frutas frescas, y de los tés y cafés cuando los aderezo, o algún atracón a gominolas que me meto una vez al mes, el problema es que se cuando y cuanto.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pan que era otro pan.
> Y legumbres, que no son pan.
> Y sin azúcar, y haciendo ejercicio todo el día.
> Y no partían de tener sobrepeso, que es señal de que tu sistema endocrino está roto *y deberías evitar lo que lo fuerza hasta que lo arregles*





- Bueno, mi hermana tiene hipertiroidismo, a mí me hicieron pruebas fruto de mi personalidad hipocondriaca, y hasta la fecha no me han detectado problemas endocrinos...de hecho este viernes tengo un examen general, para ver si me ha afectado vivir dos años en un país del tercer mundo, al consumir agua con altos niveles de arsénico, boro y plomo. El último resultado, que data de noviembre del 2018, salió perfecto, ergo tus sospechas son herradas.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sí, eso estaba más abajo, voy contestando párrafo por párrafo.
> De todos modos, lo que no entiendo es que usted se fuera a Perú, hiciera todo lo que se dice en el hilo que hay que hacer para adelgazar, adelgazara, y aun así piense que no tuvo nada que ver ¿casualidad?



- Y vuelvo a decirte que no sabes leer. Yo en Perú comía pan TODOS LOS DÍAS, de hecho comía mas pan que en España. En Perú trabaja como un mulo, me recorría un promedio de 7 km diarios, consumía toneladas de agua, e incorporé la flor de jamaica, el té y otros elementos que ayudan a regular y mantener el peso corporal. En el hilo ni se menciona nada similar, lo que demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hice en el Perú, lo cual no serái un pecado si no fuera porque ya se lo dije. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> NO, lo que tiene es una correlación.
> Pero *correlación no implica causalidad.*
> Puede que haya habido otros cambios aparte de pasar de chorizo a puerros.



- Es lo mismo, el problema es que no te dignas en aclarar la naturaleza del término...Hablamos de un tipo de causalidad proporcional en todo momento. La causalidad es al fín de al cabo una relación causa efecto, en este caso es normal que perdiera peso si causalmente y de forma proporcional, el peso era en todo momento diametralmente opuesto al que tenía en españa en relación al tipo de alimentación.





Smiling Jack dijo:


> En realidad, es la primera vez que dice que antes de ir a Perú siempre tuvo sobrepeso.
> ¿Intentó algo para combatirlo, antes de ir a Perú?
> ¿Le funcionó?



- En España hice lo justo para no ganar mas peso del que tenía. Cuando tienes pareja, te casas, y encima viajas a otro país, ten por seguro que comienzas a quererte mas, y comienzas a tomarte las cosas mas enserio, especialmente cuando partes con la inercia que te propina un hecho traumático como es cambiar de país...no fuí de vacaciones, viví dos años de forma ininterrumpida. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ni siquiera he dicho que no lea: digo que algunos nos hemos tomado esto como hobby, y hemos sacado conclusiones sobre cómo funciona el tema. Igual usted es uno de ellos, y por eso hace lo que hace (que es lo que aquí pensamos que hay que hacer, por cierto).



- Que pena, yo esto me lo tomo como algo mucho mas serio, ya que lo que tu denominas hobby, para mi representa la panacea de mi estado de salud en gran medida. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No he dicho restricción de alimentos. He dicho *restricción calórica.*
> Que es en lo que se basan casi todas las dietas: en *comer menos y moverse más.*



- Y yo he dicho restricción calórica por algo...no estás capacitado para condicionar los argumentos de los demás, especialmente si no sabes de que coño hablan. La mayor parte de las dietas se basan en comer mejor, y moverse más, no en comer menos, el problema de esas dietas, es que comer mejor va a asociado a un tipo de persona, no a un tipo de alimento. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> No. Afirmo (no insinúo) que una dieta basada en la restricción calórica está abocada al fracaso, porque tiene que luchar contra mecanismos que preceden a la voluntad en millones de años.*.*



- Bueno, a mi me parece que rizas el rizo por segunda vez.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Mar 2019)

Szadek, aún estamos con lo de "hay que moverse más y comer menos?"

Si yo tengo unos hábitos de ejercicio diarios y los incremento y a la par como menos, tendré un problema. Soy el único que ve esto?

Lo lógico es: si me muevo más, tengo que comer más. Gasto más y por tanto necesito más gasolina.

Tiene usted coche? Cuando consume más gasolina; cuando tiene que hacer 100 kms o 500 kms???

Si usted quiere enfermar más pronto que tarde es fácil:
Coma menos y muévase más. Esta fórmula no falla nunca. Es infalible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Mar 2019)

Cayenita Brava dijo:


> Soy profesional de la salud y esta demostrado que la obesidad está directamente relacionada con el cáncer de mama y de próstata porque el exceso de grasa estimula la creación de hormonas sexuales y su exceso propicia la mutación cancerosa de las mismas. Hay que llevar un control de las grasas y los hidratos de carbono que se ingieren porque con el sedentarismo todo se convierte en grasa, incluso el exceso de proteínas. Cambiar de hábitos es esencial y la actividad física es muy importante, empieza con subir por la escalera en vez de coger el ascensor por ejemplo, y tras 21 días ya tendrás el hábito cogido



Revise sus libros de texto de las distintas vias metabolicas.

La que siguen los hidratos, aumento de glucemia y la funcion de la insulina esta clara.

La formacion de glucosa desde proteina tambien, pero vera que es un proceso para nada inmediato.

Con la grasa seguramente se lleva una sorpresa y el proceso es harto complicado que acabe como grasa visceral. Ademas de poco eficiente (como acumulador de grasa) necesita tambien la participacion de la insulina.

Luego sume 2+2 y a ver que le sale.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No, haces una lectura incorrecta, obvié que los gladiadores hacían ejercicio, ¿que te crees que son los gladiadores? ¿Las virtudes? Amos no me jodas. Estaba hablando de su dieta, no de sus hábitos diários, que quien mas quien menos, los conoce por encima.



Y dale. Como si la línea sólo dependiera de la dieta.
Mire, es como si yo le digo que es complicado hacer que el aceite prenda con un mechero, y usted me dice "eso es mentira: mire los cócteles molotov". Los cócteles molotov son una mezcla de aceite (al que le cuesta prender, pero arde despacio y con una llama intensa) y gasolina (que prende muy fácilmente, pero se apaga rápido). No es un buen contraejemplo, porque la adición de gasolina , precisamente, soluciona el problema que impedía al aceite prender con facilidad.
Pues esto igual: no puede obviar el ejercicio intenso y constante que hacían los gladiadores a la hora de usarlos como contraejemplo a la afirmación "evitar azúcar y harinas es la solución al sobrepeso", porque el hecho de que su vida fuera el entrenamiento es lo que hacía que su dieta basada en harinas (otras harinas, como ya le he dicho) fuera adecuada PARA ELLOS.



> Reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcares no resuelve el sobrepeso, eso es un hecho INELUDIBLE e IRREFUTABLE. Para empezar no estamos manejando cantidades, solo estamos obviando que comer mucha harina y mucho azúcar es malo para mantener la línea, pero eso no significa que dejar de comer harinas y azúcares per se, sea bueno para mantenerla...claro, ayuda, que no es lo mismo, ahora bien, si no haces ejercicio, y mantienes una vida sedentaria, y posees un metabolismo lentorro, no te va a servir de nada.



Si conoce algún estudio médico que demuestre que reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcar (por cierto, azúcar,no azúcares, en plan oligosacáridos. El problema con el azúcar es la sobrecarga de FRUCTOSA) MANTENIENDO ACTIVIDAD Y CALORÍAS TOTALES no fomenta la pérdida de peso, estaré encantado de leerlo.

Si no, lo de ineludible e irrefutable lo dejamos en "veremos".

El motivo de que dejar de comer harinas y azúcar sea bueno para RECUPERAR (que no es lo mismo que mantener) la línea no es simplemente el hecho de que comerlos en exceso sea malo para mantenerla. Es una cuestión *hormonal* (aunque al parecer a usted no le interesa ahondar hasta ese nivel de análisis).

Ya se lo he dicho un par de veces, que lo que determina si estamos gordos o flacos es nuestra sensibilidad a la insulina: niveles elevados y persistentes de insulina en sangre favorecen la acumulación de grasa e impiden la movilización de grasa.

Si debido a tener alta la insulina en sangre siempre acumulo y nunca gasto, claro que cada vez tengo más.

Y no, comer menos y moverme más no sirve de mucho, porque mientras tenga alta la insulina en sangre, mi cuerpo no puede (apenas) acceder a las reservas energéticas de grasa, así que lo que hace es bajar el ritmo del metabolismo basal para igualarlo al insumo de alimento, y mandar señales hormonales (más ghrelina, la hormona del hambre, y menos leptina, la hormona de la saciedad) para que busque más comida.

La forma de lograr que mi cuerpo tenga acceso a las reservas energéticas de grasa es *reducir el nivel de insulina en sangre*.
Como el papel principal de la insulina es reducir el nivel de glucosa en sangre, se sigue que si quiero reducir la insulina *tengo que evitar los alimentos que suben la glucemia*.

¿Y qué alimentos suben la glucemia por encima de todos los demás? *el azúcar y las harinas ultrarrefinadas.*

Suprímalos, y el nivel medio de insulina en sangre bajará, dando mayor acceso a las reservas de grasa. Con un mayor acceso a las reservas de grasa, el cuerpo sube el metabolismo basal (porque ahora la energía disponible es abundante), y el resultado es que se pierde peso.

Pero hay una derivada más: otra forma de reducir los niveles de insulina en sangre es *recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina, *y es una forma mucho más efectiva, porque aunque harinas y azúcar son los que más suben la glucemia y la insulinemia, lo cierto es que *(casi) todos los alimentos provocan secreción de insulina* (curiosamente, la tan denostada grasa es con mucho la que MENOS aumenta la insulinemia, 25 veces menos que una cantidad energéticamente equivalente de pan blanco).

Es decir, que si quito harinas y azúcar ya estoy reduciendo mucho el problema, pero el resto de cosas que coma seguirán manteniendo niveles altos de insulina en sangre (relativamente altos, pero mucho más bajos que con harinas y azúcar) porque mi cuerpo resistente a la insulina necesita mucha cantidad incluso para responder a alimentos menos insulinogénicos.

¿Y cómo se recupera la sensibilidad a la insulina? Igual que se recupera la sensibilidad a casi cualquier cosa, suprimiendo el estímulo constante.
Si usted está oyendo un ruido constante, pronto dejará de percibirlo. Pero si ese ruido para y vuelve a empezar, volverá a escucharlo.
De un modo similar, si se mantienen niveles constantemente elevados de insulina en sangre, el cuerpo crea tolerancia, se desensibiliza. Para recuperar la sensibilidad es necesario que haya periodos prolongados en los que el nivel de insulina en sangre esté muy bajo: aquí es donde entran los ayunos, o al menos el dejar 12 horas al día en las que no se coma nada.

Al hilo de lo cual, por cierto, si estamos en recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina también parece buena idea evitar aquellos alimentos que la dañan. Y en eso el azúcar, o más concretamente, la FRUCTOSA (en grandes cantidades y de rápida asimilación; la fructosa de la fruta es diferente porque es poca y va acompañada de fibra) juega un papel muy relevante.



> - Conozco personas que tienen sobrepeso, y siguen teniendo sobrepeso matándose a quitar o reducir harinas y azúcares en su dieta. Hoy por hoy consumo una buena cantidad de harinas, y no estoy gordo, antes comía menos harinas que ahora y si estaba gordo. Un claro ejemplo de que reducir el consumo, no RESUELVE el sobrepeso. Lo que has dicho es estúpido, revisa la oración, te puedo aceptar que ayude, pero ¿que resuelva?. Como si esa fuera la panacea.



¿El mismo sobrepeso? ¿O han perdido peso, pero no todo el que querían? Como explico más arriba, el _quid_ es la insulina, y aunque harinas y azúcar son los sospechosos habituales, todos los alimentos son en cierta medida insulinogénicos. Si sus conocidos eran ya notoriamente insulinorresistentes, quitar harinas y azúcar es un muy buen primer paso, pero antes o después te das de bruces con que, con tu nivel actual de sensibilidad a la insulina, no puedes mejorar más (eso por no hablar de que *a saber cuánto azúcar y cuánta harina ocultos están comiendo en realidad*).

En cuanto a usted: una vida de alimentación rica en *azúcar* (insisto, azúcar, no azúcares) y pobre en costumbres que mejoran la sensibilidad a la insulina (ejercicio físico, ayuno, técnicas tradicionales de preparación de alimentos, higiene del sueño, etc) fue deteriorando su sensibilidad a la insulina y causando acumulación de grasa.

Un cambio brusco de costumbres alimentarias (pero también vitales) le llevó, casi por accidente, a hacer todas las cosas que mejoran la sensibilidad a la insulina: dejó de comer azúcar, dejó de comer comida industrial ultraprocesada (que casi toda lleva azúcar, porque mejora la palatabilidad y la vida útil, y es baratísima), aumentó su nivel de actividad física, mejoró sus patrones de sueño, y pasó a comer dos veces al día dejando así entre 12 y 16 horas entre la última comida y la primera.

Que aumentara su consumo de harinas no desbarató la mejoría, especialmente porque tampoco se trataba de harinas ultrarrefinadas, y porque su preparación (entiendo) seguía las técnicas tradicionales de preparación que han desaparecido por completo en el primer mundo. Por ejemplo, la fermentación lenta de la masa, o la utilización de harinas realmente integrales.

A su vuelta, con una sensibilidad a la insulina francamente mejorada, mantuvo algunas de las buenas costumbres adquiridas (como no apiparse de azúcar a diario, o preparar su propia masa casera con harina lo más integral posible), con lo que a pesar de consumir cantidades considerables de harina, no ha vuelto a engordar. De harina no industrial, por cierto.



> - Aquí vuelves a cometer una estupidez, negar una evidencia. Comer menos y moverse más, aludiendo a las personas que tienen una dieta hipercalórica, adelgazan. Lo correcto habría sido obviar que comer menos no significa comer mejor, pero te hiciste la picha un lio.



No, no. La evidencia médica es meridiana en este sentido. El problema es que estamos en niveles diferentes de análisis.
Si usted analiza el *corto plazo*, por supuesto que si comes menos y te mueves más pierdes peso.
De hecho, en el corto plazo *casi cualquier planteamiento dietético* consigue que pierdas peso.

En el medio-largo plazo, el 99% de las veces la persona acaba recuperando el peso (¡pero no la masa muscular perdida!), y un poquito más de regalo.

Mire, no se usted, pero para mí adelgazar no es perder peso, sino *perder grasa *(que no es lo mismo que mero peso) *y no recuperarla*



> - Pues que lástima, porque yo aún cuando era gordo arrojaba unos datos que mi médico calificaba de "_Envidiables_". A día de hoy sigo gozando de buena salud, y de mejor aspecto físico. Estar gordo sin embargo sigue estando asociado a ciertas enfermedades, aunque menos riesgo tiene una persona con sobrepeso, pero estable, que una persona que se tambalea entre kilos, estando normal de peso...En última instancia ambos ejemplos son pernicioso, es como decir que fumar un cigarro es mejor que fumas dos...es menos dañino, pero no deja de ser dañino en ambos casos.



¿Lástima? Al contrario: perdí mucho peso y muy rápido, mejoró mi salud general y no sólo por la pérdida de peso, mejoraron mis niveles de energía, y ni siquiera me quedaron pieles sobrantes. ¿De qué hay que tener lástima?¿De haber encontrado una forma de perder peso que funciona, es rápida y no sólo no tiene un impacto negativo para la salud, sino que lo tiene positivo?



> - Ayuda, y mucho, porque te ayuda a quemar calorías y a transformar la grasa corporal en agua. La recomendación universal para comenzar a bajar de peso es 150 minutos semanales con una dieta controlada por un nutricionista especializado. Yo no necesité nutricionista alguno, porque me chupe 4 años de clases, y porque tengo experiencia controlando mi índice de masa grasa estos últimos 3 años.



Y dale molino con las calorías.
Que lo de las calorías es una CHORRADA, porque la mayor parte de lo que quemamos viene del metabolismo basal, que no controlamos, y que lo que procura es igualar lo que comemos y lo que gastamos. Si usted consume más calorías haciendo ejercicio, su metabolismo basal se ajusta a la baja para mantener la homeostasis.

Un estudio de seguimiento de cohortes que hacían 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana vs otras que no hacían ejercicio reveló que la diferencia neta en pérdida de peso al cabo de 3 años era de *un cuarto de kilo*. 3*52*3= 468 horas sufriendo y no haciendo nada de provecho, para perder un cuarto de kilo más que el que estaba en su casa viendo la tele, o estudiando para notario.

Se lo repito: el nivel de actividad impacta sobre el peso, pero no por el consumo de calorías. Impacta porque el ejercicio físico mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos. Y la actividad física no produce una pérdida sostenida de peso, sino que (si mantenemos igual todo lo demás) causa un movimiento en el punto de equilibrio, de suerte que al empezar a hacer ejercicio se pierde peso hasta que se alcanza el nuevo peso de equilibrio. Y si se deja de hacer ejercicio (otra vez, _caeteris paribus_), el peso vuelve a donde estaba antes.



> - Normal, la carne es de hecho muy recomendable para bajar de peso, en especial las magras. Mi padre ha tenido toda su vida un cuerpo de torero, y siempre ha priorizado el consumo de carnes y huevos en casa. Un aumento de proteinas no contradice el que hallas dejado de comer harinas o reducido los azúcares.



La carne es recomendable para bajar de peso, porque la proteína es muy saciante.
Pero lo de las carnes magras, ya, depende de otros factores. De hecho, si no se tiene la lipólisis bloqueada por un consumo excesivo de alimentos insulinogénicos, es mucho más recomendable para bajar de peso la carne grasa que la magra.



> *Si tenías sobrepeso, pero este era estable, basta que dejes la harina y el azúcar para reducir sensiblemente el índice de masa grasa.*




¿Me puede decir entonces sobre qué discutimos, exactamente?


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2019)

No se permiten mensajes de más de 20000 caracteres 



> - Y lo le repito que cerca del 40 por ciento de mi ingesta diaria, se compone de harinas, en especial pan, y masas para prepararme lahmacún, manakish, naan y todo ese tipo de panes y masas orientales. El consumo de azúcar le obtengo de las frutas frescas, y de los tés y cafés cuando los aderezo, o algún atracón a gominolas que me meto una vez al mes, el problema es que se cuando y cuanto.



Y yo le repito que para una persona *con una buena sensibilidad a la insulina*, un 40% de *harinas no industriales* no tiene por qué ser un problema.
Y que la fruta contiene cantidades testimoniales de fructosa, siempre acompañadas de fibra.
Y que lo que haga una vez al mes no tiene ningún impacto relevante, *lo que cuenta es lo que hace a diario.*



> - Bueno, mi hermana tiene hipertiroidismo, a mí me hicieron pruebas fruto de mi personalidad hipocondriaca, y hasta la fecha no me han detectado problemas endocrinos...de hecho este viernes tengo un examen general, para ver si me ha afectado vivir dos años en un país del tercer mundo, al consumir agua con altos niveles de arsénico, boro y plomo. El último resultado, que data de noviembre del 2018, salió perfecto, ergo tus sospechas son herradas.



El sistema hormonal puede estar averiado en muchos sitios, no sólo a nivel de la tiroides. En concreto, el sobrepeso está siempre relacionado con un aumento de la resistencia a la insulina. otra historia es si ese aumento se debe a malos hábitos vitales o alimentarios, o viene de otra parte.
Por ejemplo, de niveles elevados de cortisol, o de una tiroides deficiente.
De todos modos, si usted no tiene sobrepeso, lo más seguro es que su sistema endocrino esté bien (¡que es lo que llevo diciendo desde el principio! que el sobrepeso es un síntoma de desarreglo hormonal)

Lo de herrado me lo voy a tomar como una herrata (), y no como que me está tildando de cuadrúpedo...



> - Y vuelvo a decirte que no sabes leer. Yo en Perú comía pan TODOS LOS DÍAS, de hecho comía mas pan que en España. En Perú trabaja como un mulo, me recorría un promedio de 7 km diarios, consumía toneladas de agua, e incorporé la flor de jamaica, el té y otros elementos que ayudan a regular y mantener el peso corporal. En el hilo ni se menciona nada similar, lo que demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que hice en el Perú, lo cual no serái un pecado si no fuera porque ya se lo dije.



Téngame algo más de fe. Usted comía pan, en vez de comer mierda con forma de pan, que es lo que hay en España. Y el problema no es comer pan tanto como comer mierda con forma de pan. Además, hacía muchas otras cosas aparte de comer pan, con lo que el resultado final fue el que fue.
No se trata de que si comes pan tengas que ser gordo. 
Se trata de que el pan (y mucho más la mierda paniforme) es un palo en las ruedas si quieres perder peso. Pero si haces bien todo lo demás...



> - Es lo mismo, el problema es que no te dignas en aclarar la naturaleza del término...Hablamos de un tipo de causalidad proporcional en todo momento. La causalidad es al fín de al cabo una relación causa efecto, en este caso es normal que perdiera peso si causalmente y de forma proporcional, el peso era en todo momento diametralmente opuesto al que tenía en españa en relación al tipo de alimentación.



Nononono. Causalidad NO ES LO MISMO que correlación.

Causalidad es cuando puedes demostrar que A causa B.
Correlación es cuando observas que A y B se dan juntos.

Una correlación se puede deber a que A causa B, a que B causa A, a que ambos están causados por un C que desconoces, o en una situación compleja, a que A es causado por un C que desconoces y B es causado por un D que también desconoces, y por motivos que desconoces C y D también se dan juntos.

A lo mejor el hecho de que antes engordaras comiendo chorizo y ahora adelgaces comiendo puerros se debe a otras cosas que antes no hacías y ahora haces. A lo mejor no es que el chorizo engorde, sino que estar gordo te hace comer chorizo. O que lo mismo que te hace estar gordo, te hace comer chorizo. O lo que te engorda no es el chorizo, sino el no comer puerro, y si comieras puerro con chorizo no engordarías. O...

Las posibilidades son infinitas. Por eso digo que causalidad no es lo mismo que correlación. 
Confundirlas es lo que se llama una falacia _cum hoc, ergo propter hoc_ (literalmente: con esto, así que a causa de esto)



> - En España hice lo justo para no ganar mas peso del que tenía. Cuando tienes pareja, te casas, y encima viajas a otro país, ten por seguro que comienzas a quererte mas, y comienzas a tomarte las cosas mas enserio, especialmente cuando partes con la inercia que te propina un hecho traumático como es cambiar de país...no fuí de vacaciones, viví dos años de forma ininterrumpida.



Como mínimo, dejó de desayunar azúcar a mansalva, y parece haber adquirido un gusto por preparar su propio pan, con su propia masa, con harina no industrial. Eso, y lo que le mejoró el metabolismo en esos tres meses puede haber sido suficiente para que mantenga el equilibrio hormonal.



> - Que pena, yo esto me lo tomo como algo mucho mas serio, ya que lo que tu denominas hobby, para mi representa la panacea de mi estado de salud en gran medida.



No sea innecesariamente ofensivo. Me refiero a entender cómo funciona el metabolismo, no a mi salud. Podría haberme quedado en lo que vi que funcionaba, pero en vez de eso me dio por querer entender POR QUÉ funcionaba. Reconozca que eso, casi nadie: lo normal es probar lo que te dice otro, y si funciona creerte a pies juntillas lo que te ha dicho (porque, como ha funcionado, debe de ser verdad ¿o no?). 

Investigar para ver si entiendes por qué funciona algo, y si lo que te han contado es verdad o mentira, y si le funciona a otros o no, y qué es distinto en otros para que no les haya funcionado, etc. no parece tener gran utilidad en sí mismo: si lo haces es porque te entretiene.

Lo que es la definición de hobby: una actividad cuya utilidad no justifica el tiempo que le dedicas, salvo que se incluya en el cálculo que disfrutas haciéndola.



> - Y yo he dicho restricción calórica por algo...no estás capacitado para condicionar los argumentos de los demás, especialmente si no sabes de que coño hablan. La mayor parte de las dietas se basan en comer mejor, y moverse más, no en comer menos, el problema de esas dietas, es que comer mejor va a asociado a un tipo de persona, no a un tipo de alimento.



No, qué va. La mayoría de las dietas se basan en comer menos, no en comer mejor. 
De hecho, incluso la definición de "comer mejor" no está nada clara.



> - Bueno, a mi me parece que rizas el rizo por segunda vez.



Al contrario.
Usted ni entra ahí, pero el tema crucial a la hora de hacer dieta es que *la voluntad es finita*
Se lo digo de otro modo: puedes hacer lo que quieras, pero *no puedes querer lo que quieras*

Así que, de primeras, tu deseo de adelgazar se impone a tu deseo de comer las cosas que te impiden adelgazar, y a tu deseo de quedarte sentado en vez de hacer ejercicio.

Pero a medida que pasa el tiempo, unos instintos (=mecanismos de supervivencia) que son mucho más antiguos y potentes que tu voluntad van haciendo que esa situación cambie.
Llegado un momento, tu deseo de comer como no debes supera a tu deseo de adelgazar. Haces lo que quieres, que en este caso, es comer, porque no puedes querer lo que quieras.

La aplastante mayoría de las dietas ignoran este hecho, y por eso fracasan.
Las dietas que funcionan son las que procuran no llevarle la contraria a los mecanismos de supervivencia.
Las dietas que LO PARTEN son las que procuran APROVECHAR los mecanismos de supervivencia en beneficio del objetivo buscado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Ya se ha descubierto el erudito con su talón de aquiles: Aborrece la resistencia activa (restricción calórica/ejercicio físico intenso) a favor de una resistencia pasiva (meto unos alimentos en la lista negra y ya solo tengo que esperar a recoger los frutos)



Aborrezco lo ineficiente.
La voluntad es finita, la necesito para cosas más importantes. 
Para cosas que no se puedan hacer sin fuerza de voluntad.

Es como si me dice que menudo pobretón que no se gasta 3000€ en un reloj. 
No necesito un reloj de 3000€, y puede que necesite esos 3000€ para otra cosa.
prefiero un reloj de 20€ que da la hora igual, y tener 2980€ para otros menesteres.



> Hay GORDOS que adelgazan pero que siguen siendo mentalmente GORDOS y por tanto morirán siendo GORDOS...esto pasa cuando se infravalora o directamente se ignora el inmenso poder de la FUERZA DE VOLUNTAD.



Hay gordos que se pasan la vida creyendo que no tienen fuerza de voluntad ninguna, porque no entienden el inmenso poder del instinto.

Le propongo una prueba: aplique el inmenso poder de la fuerza de voluntad para aguantar la respiración hasta que se desmaye. 
Si lo consigue, le pago una cena.
Si no lo consigue, le toca reconocer que la fuerza de voluntad, por muy poderosa que sea, no lo es más que el instinto inconsciente de supervivencia.



> No nos engañemos, el ex-gordo se vanagloria de poder comer unos buenos chuletones y aún así mantener la línea. No hace ningún sacrificio en realidad, simplemente renuncia a una alimentación más amplia con tal de no pagar el peaje de la resistencia activa que describía más arriba.



¿Renunciar a una alimentación más amplia no es un sacrificio?
¿Sabe lo complicado que es tener delante un buen postre casero y no comerlo?

Simplemente, he buscado la estrategia que mejor se amolda a mí, la que me da el mejor ratio coste/recompensa.

Fíjese lo mierdera que es mi fuerza de voluntad, que me puedo pasar tranquilamente tres días sin comer. 



> Esto es sinónimo de inmadurez, una carencia que se disfraza de presunta erudición pseudocientífica y resultados conformes a objetivos pese a que el camino es en realidad una trampa al solitario.



Sinónimo de inmadurez es creerse en posesión de la verdad absoluta y estar convencido de que los demás son todos idiotas.
Otro sinónimo de inmadurez es pensar que derrochar es mejor que ser austero.
Otro más, creer que sólo hay una forma de hacer las cosas.
Otro, creer que no hay mejor forma de hacer las cosas que como uno las hace, y que por tanto no hace falta seguir buscando.

Habló la vaca, y dijo muuuu


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El tal Szadek al menos argumenta con unas ideas claras.
> 
> Ud es un sujeto de dudosa seriedad intelectual.
> 
> ...



Yo conozcí a stock option en el foro presumiendo de que se iba a forrar invirtiendo en acciones de Bankia, así que imagínate el nivel Maribel!


----------



## Stock Option (28 Mar 2019)

Viniendo de un rojo piojoso no esperaba menos. Sacando cosas de hace años en un tema que ni viene al caso. Lo que no sé es porqué no te tenía en el ignore. Debe ser que antes tenía más paciencia...Pues eso, ya no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Viniendo de un rojo piojoso no esperaba menos. Sacando cosas de hace años en un tema que ni viene al caso. Lo que no sé es porqué no te tenía en el ignore. Debe ser que antes tenía más paciencia...Pues eso, ya no.



¿Y no se sonroja al quejarse de que le saquen un tema que no ha lugar, aunque empieza la queja sacando un tema que no ha lugar?

Digo, porque lo de Bankia y lo de rojo piojoso tienen aproximadamente la misma relación con el debate: NINGUNA


----------



## Stock Option (28 Mar 2019)

Otro payaso al ignore. Que las siguientes parrafadas las lea su puta madre si lo tiene a bien.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Mar 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Otro payaso al ignore. Que las siguientes parrafadas las lea su puta madre si lo tiene a bien.



Por si da tiempo a que me lea: tanta gloria encuentre como paz deja.
Esta pataleta será cosa de la madurez esa que a mí me falta y a usted le sobra


----------



## bizarre (28 Mar 2019)

Los secretos de la dieta que convertía a los gladiadores romanos en máquinas de matar pues parece que al contrario de lo que muchos creen los gladiadores no eran modelos fibrosos si no más bien fofisanos fortachones


----------



## Rauxa (28 Mar 2019)

bizarre dijo:


> Los secretos de la dieta que convertía a los gladiadores romanos en máquinas de matar pues parece que al contrario de lo que muchos creen los gladiadores no eran modelos fibrosos si no más bien fofisanos fortachones



Normal que estuvieran gorditos. En el artículo dice que se basaban en trigo y cebada. O sea, que literalmente los cebaban. 
Y dicen que era barata. Así que p'alante; rollizos, gorditos y baratos de mantener. Y tenían carencia de B12 pq no comían animales.
Coño, los gladiadores venían a ser una especie de veggies flowers gorditos.

Imagino que la comida buena y rica era para los nobles y para el ejército. Carnecita de la buena y comiendo sólo 1 vez al día. Y conquistaron media Europa.


----------



## Szadek (29 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Los cócteles molotov son una mezcla de aceite



- ¿Has acabado de mezclar churras con merinas?. Gracias.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues esto igual:



- No es igual.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> no puede obviar el ejercicio intenso y constante que hacían.



- Claro que puedo obviar el ejercicio que hacían los gladiadores, estaban obligados a ser los mejores en la arena, y no entrenar lo suficiente, se traducía en no vivir lo suficiente. Se obvía porque el caso contrario no existía, no había gladiadores comiendo y paseando el rabo sin hacer nada de un lado para otro, todos entrenaban, y fruto de ese tratamiento, estaban así... Una causalidad absoluta partiendo de un hecho factual, es un hecho obviable.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si conoce algún estudio médico que demuestre que reducir el consumo de harinas y azúcar no fomenta la pérdida de peso, estaré encantado de leerlo.



- Claro que lo fomenta, eso no te lo cuestiono, pero es que eso no es lo que dijo originalmente. Usted dijo "_*resolver el sobrepeso*_", lo cual es una soberana estupidez.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si no, lo de ineludible e irrefutable lo dejamos en "veremos".



Veámoslo: 

"_parámetros para, A PESAR DE UNA VIDA SEDENTARIA, solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad._ "

- Si revisamos el hilo, nos encontramos encima con esa premisa razonable:

"_Bien, dicho esto, paso a relatar mi experiencia *PERSONAL*:_ "

- Obviar por tanto que una experiencia personal, es un cúmulo de parámetros orientados a solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad...es falso. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Con esos mimbres, no me extraña nada que perdiera usted 15 kilos en 3 meses.
> En lo que creo que se equivoca es en pensar que eso fuera malo, o en extrañarse de no haber acabado en un hospital: lo que hizo usted fue pasar a una vida mucho más saludable y cercana a aquella para la que hemos evolucionado (sí, riesgo para la vida incluido)



- No tiene ni puta idea...Perder tanto peso, en tan poco tiempo es malo, no por nada acabé con anemia, con problemas de ansiedad, problemas a la hora de dormir, cansancio crónico, la tensión por los suelos y un largo etc...En 2 meses recuperé 5 kilos, normalicé y estabilice mi peso, y comencé a centrarme en la dieta, en comer lo que mi cuerpo necesitaba en se momento, y no acabar hecho un palo escuchimizado, que usted considera...es sano. De hecho tenía mejor salud antes, que después de perder peso, hasta que normalicé mi peso, y me centré en nutrir mi cuerpo, y no solo alimentarlo. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> El motivo de que dejar de comer harinas y azúcar sea bueno para RECUPERAR (que no es lo mismo que mantener) la línea no es simplemente el hecho de que comerlos en exceso sea malo para mantenerla. Es una cuestión *hormonal* (aunque al parecer a usted no le interesa ahondar hasta ese nivel de análisis).



- Al contrario, usted es el que parece no tener interés en ahondar sobre los efectos perniciosos del azúcar. ¿Que beneficio pronto tiene el azúcar en exceso?, ninguno. El azúcar inicia un proceso denominado glicación, una reacción gluco-proteica, que es responsable de que acelerar el proceso de envejecimiento tornando nuestra piel mas flácida. ¿Crees que el azúcar es bueno para tu salud?, Ni para tu salud ni para tu apariencia, al menos, no en exceso. Muchos azúcares ya los obtenemos de forma natural a través de las frutas, las hortalizas y otros alimentos, se obvía que en todo momento, estoy refiriéndome a los azúcares añadidos, y restringir radicalmente el uso de azúcar añadido, siempre es bueno. 


- Del resto pasó, porque escribe unos tochos, que mas que hacerme un favor, me hace una putada, tiene la capacidad de síntesis en el culo. En resumen concluyo que no puede usted diseccionar un argumento donde todos los factores conforman un hecho razonable, y cuestionarlos por separado. No tiene sentido que me esfuerce en señalar que reducir la ingesta de harina y azúcar, hacer ejercicio y tener una vida equilibrada, sana y ordenada, sea beneficioso, y tu te dediques a tratar el ejercicio por un lado, la reducción de harinas y azúcares por otro, y decir que cada uno de ellos, no son per sé responsable...claro que no Merluzo, para eso escribí:

"_reducir la ingesta de harina *y* azúcar, hacer ejercicio *y* tener una vida equilibrada, sana *y* ordenada_"

- Por otro lado, se mete en cosas que no le compete, sin base ni fundamento obvía que nunca fuí gordo, y por tanto que tengo menos razones de peso que exponer, obvió incluso que perdí 15 kilos en 3 meses, y lo calificó de sano ¿Sabe acaso los problemas que me ocasionó una pérdida tan rápida de peso?. Las pérdidas express son malas, siempre. Las bajas de peso siempre tienen que ser pausadas, para que tu cuerpo las asimile, y puedas expresar esa bajada de peso de forma saludable. Si bajas 20 kilos en dos meses, teniendo 15 kilos de más, raro es que puedas levantarte de la cama.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - ¿Has acabado de mezclar churras con merinas?. Gracias.



*A veces el todo es más que la suma de las partes*, es lo que decía el ejemplo.
*La dieta de un atleta extremo* no vale para una persona sedentaria
No le gustan las alegorías, pues no las uso más.


> - Claro que puedo obviar el ejercicio que hacían los gladiadores, estaban obligados a ser los mejores en la arena, y no entrenar lo suficiente, se traducía en no vivir lo suficiente. Se obvía porque el caso contrario no existía, no había gladiadores comiendo y paseando el rabo sin hacer nada de un lado para otro, todos entrenaban, y fruto de ese tratamiento, estaban así... Una causalidad absoluta partiendo de un hecho factual, es un hecho obviable.



Caso contrario: persona sedentaria moderna que come como un gladiador.
No puede comparar la dieta de gladiadores con la de campeones del sillonbol sin considerar el resto de factores



> - Claro que lo fomenta, eso no te lo cuestiono, pero es que eso no es lo que dijo originalmente. Usted dijo "_*resolver el sobrepeso*_", lo cual es una soberana estupidez.



Si fomenta la pérdida de peso ¿cómo es que no resuelve el sobrepeso?
¿El sobrepeso no se resuelve perdiendo peso?
Encima *ese peso es de grasa, no de músculo...*



> Veámoslo:
> 
> "_parámetros para, A PESAR DE UNA VIDA SEDENTARIA, solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad._ "
> 
> ...



Ese post es *el generador de la hipótesis, no su confirmación*.
Han pasado años, cientos de foreros y miles de comentarios.
Experiencias personales, enlaces a investigaciones médicas, argumentos y contraargumentos, información sobre bioquímica, metabolismo, sistema endocrino...

Todo eso nos lleva a matizar, pero mantener la hipótesis inicial (que además es fácil de entender y aplicar)



> - No tiene ni puta idea...Perder tanto peso, en tan poco tiempo es malo, no por nada acabé con anemia, con problemas de ansiedad, problemas a la hora de dormir, cansancio crónico, la tensión por los suelos y un largo etc...En 2 meses recuperé 5 kilos, normalicé y estabilice mi peso, y comencé a centrarme en la dieta, en comer lo que mi cuerpo necesitaba en se momento, y no acabar hecho un palo escuchimizado, que usted considera...es sano. De hecho tenía mejor salud antes, que después de perder peso, hasta que normalicé mi peso, y me centré en nutrir mi cuerpo, y no solo alimentarlo.



Eso depende.
En su caso, tal vez hubo deficiencias nutricionales y/o tóxicos (arsénico, boro y plomo en el agua).
Pero se puede perder peso rápidamente sin sufrir efectos secundarios, porque no los causa la pérdida de peso, sino cosas que a menudo coinciden con ella.



> - Al contrario, usted es el que parece no tener interés en ahondar sobre los efectos perniciosos del azúcar. ¿Que beneficio pronto tiene el azúcar en exceso?, ninguno. El azúcar inicia un proceso denominado glicación, una reacción gluco-proteica, que es responsable de que acelerar el proceso de envejecimiento tornando nuestra piel mas flácida. ¿Crees que el azúcar es bueno para tu salud?, Ni para tu salud ni para tu apariencia, al menos, no en exceso. Muchos azúcares ya los obtenemos de forma natural a través de las frutas, las hortalizas y otros alimentos, se obvía que en todo momento, estoy refiriéndome a los azúcares añadidos, y restringir radicalmente el uso de azúcar añadido, siempre es bueno.



¿Que no?
¡Si he repetido varias veces que todos los problemas empiezan con un sobreconsumo de azúcar!
¿No se llama el hilo "comer menos *azúcar* y harinas, etc. etc"?
El azúcar juega un papel *crucial *en averiar el metabolismo.
De hecho, no es hasta que el metabolismo está averiado que las harinas empiezan a dar problemas serios.



> - Del resto pasó, porque escribe unos tochos, que mas que hacerme un favor, me hace una putada, tiene la capacidad de síntesis en el culo. En resumen concluyo que no puede usted diseccionar un argumento donde todos los factores conforman un hecho razonable, y cuestionarlos por separado. No tiene sentido que me esfuerce en señalar que reducir la ingesta de harina y azúcar, hacer ejercicio y tener una vida equilibrada, sana y ordenada, sea beneficioso, y tu te dediques a tratar el ejercicio por un lado, la reducción de harinas y azúcares por otro, y decir que cada uno de ellos, no son per sé responsable...claro que no Merluzo, para eso escribí:
> 
> "_reducir la ingesta de harina *y* azúcar, hacer ejercicio *y* tener una vida equilibrada, sana *y* ordenada_"



Estoy tratando de mejorar mi capacidad de síntesis (Palabra: tras contestar, he repasado lo escrito, resumiéndolo)
Entienda que trato de condensar miles de páginas en una explicación comprensible y coherente. No es fácil.

Deconstruyo su argumento porque me interesa saber *cuánto influye cada factor en el resultado*, para poder adaptar su máxima (que comparto por completo) a mi vida.
Si no sé cuánto pesa la alimentación, el ejercicio y la vida ordenada en el resultado, no sé compensar unos con otros si una temporada como mal, duermo poco o no me muevo.



> - Por otro lado, se mete en cosas que no le compete, sin base ni fundamento obvía que nunca fuí gordo, y por tanto que tengo menos razones de peso que exponer, obvió incluso que perdí 15 kilos en 3 meses, y lo calificó de sano ¿Sabe acaso los problemas que me ocasionó una pérdida tan rápida de peso?. Las pérdidas express son malas, siempre. Las bajas de peso siempre tienen que ser pausadas, para que tu cuerpo las asimile, y puedas expresar esa bajada de peso de forma saludable. Si bajas 20 kilos en dos meses, teniendo 15 kilos de más, raro es que puedas levantarte de la cama.



Así es un foro: Me imagino cómo es usted en base a lo que dice. Me puedo equivocar.
Pensé que no había sido gordo porque es típico de quien nunca ha fracasado al intentar perder peso el asegurar que perder peso es fácil.
No andaba muy desencaminado: usted "se encontró" su pérdida de peso, no la iba buscando.

¿Fue sano perder tanto peso? Cree que su malestar fue por su rápida pérdida de peso, pero igual no. Y en base a una suposición respecto a UN caso, afirma que TODOS los casos son malos

Otras posibilidas:

- Algo (¿tóxico, estrés?) causó su malestar y su pérdida de peso
- Algo causó su malestar, y su pérdida de peso no tenía nada que ver
- Deficiencias de micronutrientes causaron su malestar, pero una buena alimentación a nivel de macronutrientes causó su pérdida de peso

Finalmente: bajar del peso de equilibrio es MUY DIFÍCIL.
Si bajas 5 kg por debajo de tu peso de equilibrio, algo pasa: o te estás matando de inanición, o la pérdida de peso se debe a otra cosa (y seria).

Pero *no es perder peso rápido lo que es malo, sino POR QUÉ lo pierdes lo que puede ser malo, neutral o bueno*


----------



## McNulty (30 Mar 2019)

Me dispongo a comerme un generoso gofre belga casero, con chocolate Mika relleno de caramelo y nata. Añadámosle a este manjar un batido de fresa 100% azúcares para mojar el gostoso gofre A PELO.

Azúcares industriales cancerígenos. Check 
Hidratos polisaturados. Check
Salivación instántanea tras leer esto de Karlos Smith. Check


----------



## Szadek (30 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *A veces el todo es más que la suma de las partes*, es lo que decía el ejemplo.
> .



- Si, pero no cuando te a ti te interesa debe de serlo. De hay que te diga que no tienes derecho a tratar los elementos de un argumento que conforman un todo, por separado, porque entonces es justificable que consideres que no tiene sentido. El sentido lo estás ignorando por completo.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> *La dieta de un atleta extremo* no vale para una persona sedentaria
> No le gustan las alegorías, pues no las uso más.
> Caso contrario: persona sedentaria moderna que come como un gladiador.



- Y dale juana...me da asco discutir contigo. Todo el rato partes de premisas erradas ¿En que momento insinuo eso? . No hice la acotación de señalar que los gladiadores hacían ejercicio, porque se obvía, la aclaración es retórica. Que infieras que considero que el ejercicio de un atleta vale para una persona sedentaria para bajar de peso... Ni siquiera he comparado la dieta de los gladiadores con nada. Debatir contigo es como debatir con un esquizofrénico.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si fomenta la pérdida de peso ¿cómo es que no resuelve el sobrepeso?
> ¿El sobrepeso no se resuelve perdiendo peso?
> Encima *ese peso es de grasa, no de músculo...*



- No me cambias de tercio, la forma en la que lo expresaste originalmente, está mal. En el hilo que abrió tu compañero no se dan premisas para RESOLVER el sobrepeso. Si no para atenuar los efectos nocivos de una vida sedentaria, que no es lo mismo.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ese post es *el generador de la hipótesis, no su confirmación*.
> .



- Eso que tu llamas información, yo lo llamo pedantería por tu parte. Muchas de las cosas que dices ni siquiera son aplicables, o simplemente están de más. No necesitamos profundizar en los entresijos biológicos que explican la obesidad, cuando lo que pretendemos es contrarrestarla. ¿Conociendo como funciona puedo bajar de peso?. Es lo que distingue a un nutricionista, de un pedante, cuando voy a un nutricionista no hace alarde desmedido de información que halla por la red, va al grano. Hacer ejercicio de forma saludable, tener unos buenos hábitos alimenticios, y hacerte revisiones periódicas, es una buena forma de bajar de peso ¿Por que lo se? Porque soy el claro ejemplo de ello, y no por nada peso 15 kilos menos.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Todo eso nos lleva a matizar, pero mantener la hipótesis inicial (que además es fácil de entender y aplicar)



- Si, exacto, pero que sea entendible no significa que sea cierto, aquí se han dicho muchas falsedades, empezando por considerar el hilo una cátedra de nutrición, aún cuando el usuario que lo abrió dijo categóricamente que se trata de una opinión personal, opinión, que te adelante, tiene fallos de concepto, como ya demostré.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso depende.
> En su caso, tal vez hubo deficiencias nutricionales y/o tóxicos (arsénico, boro y plomo en el agua).
> Pero se puede perder peso rápidamente sin sufrir efectos secundarios, porque no los causa la pérdida de peso, sino cosas que a menudo coinciden con ella.



- Nuevamente pretendes saber mas de mi, que yo de mi mismo. Las deficiencias tóxicas no existen, y si existen se llaman carencias tóxicas, de hecho las deficiencias tóxicas son buenas, si obviamos que yo no necesito elementos tóxicos para vivir. No tienes ni puta idea, ya que el arsénico, el boro, el plomo y otros metales pesados, no influyen en la ganancia ni pérdida de peso, al no ser que contraigas una enfermedad ocasionada por una intoxicación de estos elementos. Esos elementos tóxicos están presentes en el agua de Tacna (_ciudad situada al sur de Perú, frontera con Chil_e). El agua lo tomaba del sistema municipal de las capas freáticas, el que toman todos los peruanos en sus casas, y el problema es que el suelo tiene arena volcánica, muchos metales pesados se filtran hasta nuestros depósitos de agua.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Que no?
> ¡Si he repetido varias veces que todos los problemas empiezan con un sobreconsumo de azúcar!
> ¿No se llama el hilo "comer menos *azúcar* y harinas, etc. etc"?
> El azúcar juega un papel *crucial *en averiar el metabolismo.
> De hecho, no es hasta que el metabolismo está averiado que las harinas empiezan a dar problemas serios.



- Sin embargo el hilo, vuelvo a repetir, está mal expresado, será consumir menos azúcares, y harinas refinadas. La fruta, contiene azúcar, de hecho necesitamos azúcar, una gran parte de los requerimientos necesarios de nuestro funcionamiento cerebral es la glucosa, que la obtenemos principalmente del azúcar, o de los hidratos de carbono. El azúcar añadido, hay que evitarlo a toda costa, no el azúcar per se. Una persona que consume mas fruta y menos harina, consume mas azúcar que una persona que evita la harina y el azúcar a toda costa, lo que demuestra que existen límites a la hora de considerar si siempre comer menos azúcar es mejor que comerlo.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Estoy tratando de mejorar mi capacidad de síntesis (Palabra: tras contestar, he repasado lo escrito, resumiéndolo)
> Entienda que trato de condensar miles de páginas en una explicación comprensible y coherente. No es fácil..



- Ya lo veo ya (sarcasmo). Casi todo lo que escribes lo puedo sintetizar en 2.000 caracteres, que to no sepas, es "*harina*" de otro costal.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Deconstruyo su argumento porque me interesa saber *cuánto influye cada factor en el resultado*, para poder adaptar su máxima (que comparto por completo) a mi vida.
> Si no sé cuánto pesa la alimentación, el ejercicio y la vida ordenada en el resultado, no sé compensar unos con otros si una temporada como mal, duermo poco o no me muevo.



- En el momento en que deconstruyes de forma antojosa un comentario, deja de tener sentido esperar cualquier resultado coherente.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Así es un foro: Me imagino cómo es usted en base a lo que dice. Me puedo equivocar.
> Pensé que no había sido gordo porque es típico de quien nunca ha fracasado al intentar perder peso el asegurar que perder peso es fácil.
> No andaba muy desencaminado: usted "se encontró" su pérdida de peso, no la iba buscando.



- Los foros están constituidos por personas, a priori es culpa de las personas por separado, si tu eres tan mediocre que dejas que el sentido de un foro condicione tu comportamiento en el mismo, genial. Lo que usted piense o deje de pensar sobre mi vida, me la pela, ya ha demostrado tener la misma capacidad de intuición que de síntesis.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Fue sano perder tanto peso? Cree que su malestar fue por su rápida pérdida de peso, pero igual no. Y en base a una suposición respecto a UN caso, afirma que TODOS los casos son malos
> 
> Otras posibilidas:
> 
> ...



- Perder peso rápidamente siempre es malo, de hecho es la antesala de muchos problemas de salud, cardiovasculares, renales, fatiga, cansancio crónico, deficiencias en el hipotálamo. pérdida de densidad ósea, Se recomienda perder entre 1 y 3 kilos semanales de peso corporal, la pérdida siempre tiene que ser constante, para que tu cuerpo pueda asimilar los cambios que supone un cambio drástico en el funcionamiento del mismo. Es imposible pretender mantener un metabolismo sano, perdiendo una cantidad enorme de peso. Las posibilidades que citas son estúpidas, te vuelvo a decir, deja de actuar de forma pretenciosa creyendo que sabe mas de mi que yo de mi mismo.

- ¿Tomar 0,06 partes de arsénico, boro o plomo por cada litro de agua provoca pérdido crónico de peso?. Estúpido.

- Muchas cosas causaban mi malestar antes de viajar y estaba gordo, nuevamente, comentario estúpido.

- ¿Micronutrientes? ¿De que cojones hablas?, en una mesa musulmana clásica bajo la dirección de un Jatib al Hakim o me da igual, mesa peruana no hay deficiencias de ninguna clase, no soy musulmán, pero comía con una comunidad musulmana en Perú durante dos años cuando podía, y comía mucho mejor que el promedio de los españoles y peruanos. ¿Alguna vez has visto en una sola mesa mas de 50 meezes?. Gran parte de mi éxito en la pérdida de peso, se debió precisamente a mi adaptabilidad gastronomico cultural, y en primera instancia a mi aceptación de los beneficios de comer tradicionalmente como un musulmán, lo normal es comer pan manakish, y mojarlo en múltiples preparaciones, arroz bashmati con pollo y jemeez, en labneh con aceite, hummus, falafel, cordero con zaatar, huevos árabes, aceitunas negras aliñadas con menta, ensalada de tomate y pepino con albahaca, fatays de pollo con almendras, kibbeh de ternera con piñones, dukkah y un largo etc...todo comida halal, fresca y comprada al por menor en mercados. ¿Crees que se debe a la falta de micronutrientes?







*Algo así, si vas a países del Levante*:
 

- Ma shalam.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Finalmente: bajar del peso de equilibrio es MUY DIFÍCIL.
> Si bajas 5 kg por debajo de tu peso de equilibrio, algo pasa: o te estás matando de inanición, o la pérdida de peso se debe a otra cosa (y seria).



- Que tu no lo hallas conseguido no significa que no se pueda, yo bajé 15, recuperé un tercio, y perdí ese tercio en 2 meses. En esos dos meses, lo único que necesitaba era disciplina, perder peso en un tiempo prolongado y de forma constante es mejor, porque desarrollas y fijas hábitos en tu vida, que es lo que determina el éxito en estos casos. Bajé 15 kilos en 3 meses, pero no adopté buenos hábitos, hasta que conocí a Abdul Karim...si conoces a algún peruano, que halla estado en Tacna, conocerá a Abdul, y si le pregunta, me conocerá a mí, ya que fuí el único español de toda la historia de Tacna, que ingresó a la comunidad siendo ateo, y salió siendo ateo, con el respeto de toda la comunidad detrás.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero *no es perder peso rápido lo que es malo, sino POR QUÉ lo pierdes lo que puede ser malo, neutral o bueno*



- Mas del 80 por ciento de las personas que pierden peso rápido, lo ganan rápido. Esa curva es peligrosa desde un punto de vista clínico. Las dietas mas efectivas son las que se pre-escriben bajo atención de un nutricionista especializado, y las dietas son lentas y constantes, es la la dieta la que tiene que adaptarse a tu cuerpo, y no al revés, y perder peso de forma constante hace que el proceso sea mucho mas biocompatible, ya que va en sincronía con la capacidad que tiene tu cuerpo de regular a mediado plazo todos los procesos metabólicos que permiten que estos no sean un hecho puntual y traumático, si no una realidad factual a largo plazo..


----------



## zapatitos (30 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Sin embargo el hilo, vuelvo a repetir, está mal expresado, será consumir menos azúcares, y harinas refinadas. La fruta, contiene azúcar, de hecho necesitamos azúcar, una gran parte de los requerimientos necesarios de nuestro funcionamiento cerebral es la glucosa, que la obtenemos principalmente del azúcar, o de los hidratos de carbono. El azúcar añadido, hay que evitarlo a toda costa, no el azúcar per se. Una persona que consume mas fruta y menos harina, consume mas azúcar que una persona que evita la harina y el azúcar a toda costa, lo que demuestra que existen límites a la hora de considerar si siempre comer menos azúcar es mejor que comerlo.



A lo mejor soy yo que estoy mal de la vista que puede ser pero me parece que el título del hilo es precisamente ese que pones osease:

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?

Y a lo mejor también cabe la posibilidad de que el hilo esté bien expresado y el que se expresa mal ers tú, que también podría ser. Analízalo un poco a ver.

Dicho esto, todavía andamos con el mantra de lo del cerebro y la glucosa.

El cerebro medio humano necesita unos 96 gramos de glucosa diarios para su funcionamiento y mantenimiento....CIERTO

Se necesita el consumo de azúcares para cumplir esos requerimientos....FALSO

Una dieta libre de azúcares (por libre se entiende cetónica o low carb) no supone ningún problema para la obtención de esa glucosa necesaria para el cerebro ya que tiene mecanismos suficientes para obtener la glucosa necesaria por otras vías.

- Las reservas de glucógeno del hígado.

- La producción de cuerpos cetónicos.

- Originando glucosa a través del glicerol aunque esto lo hace en cantidades mínimas.

Resumiendo, practicamente cualquier alimento que ingerimos puede ser reconvertido en glucosa en mayor o menor medida. Simplemente es un aspecto más de la evolución del ser humano para su subsistencia.

Otra caso distinto sería el de personas muy deportistas que necesitaran más reservas de glucógeno pero aunque hablemos de vez en cuando de ello no tiene nada que ver con el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Szadek (30 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> A lo mejor soy yo que estoy mal de la vista que puede ser pero me parece que el título del hilo es precisamente ese que pones osease:
> 
> Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?



- No, eso es incorrecto, lo que digo es que no se puede meter todas las harinas y todos los azúcares en el mismo saco, que lo que hay que evitar son las harinas REFINADAS y el azúcar AÑADIDO, no el azúcar o la harina per se. Un deportista debe de tomar mas azúcar, especialmente los que hacen carreras de resistencia o ejercicios aeróbicos de forma constante, esto no significa que tengan que hechar mas azúcar al café, significa que deben de tomar mas azúcar natural, procedente principalmente de las frutas y de los hidratos de carbono. ¿Que yo digo que comer menos azúcar y harinas es la solución definitiva para la obesidad? No porque:

1: Comer menos azúcar o harina per se no es la panacea, es mas complicado.
2: El azúcar y la harina per se no es una SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA. Si fuera tan fácil, todos estaríamos en forma.



zapatitos dijo:


> Y a lo mejor también cabe la posibilidad de que el hilo esté bien expresado y el que se expresa mal ers tú, que también podría ser. Analízalo un poco a ver.



- Bueno, dado que eres tú el que me está acusando, creo que eres tú el responsable de despejar la incógnita. Yo no tengo porque invertir mi tiempo en fundamentar tus sospechas, si crees que puedes demostrar algo, hazlo.



zapatitos dijo:


> Dicho esto, todavía andamos con el mantra de lo del cerebro y la glucosa.
> 
> El cerebro medio humano necesita unos 96 gramos de glucosa diarios para su funcionamiento y mantenimiento....CIERTO
> 
> Se necesita el consumo de azúcares para cumplir esos requerimientos....FALSO



- Tampoco he dicho yo eso, existen diversas formas de obtener azúcar, sin necesidad de destapar el bote del azúcar blanco de mesa, uno de ellos es el consumo de cereales, o de harinas no refinadas, que son altos en hidratos de carbono, y que componen la base desde la que obtenemos casi todos los requerimientos diários para el funcionamiento de nuestro cerebro. 



zapatitos dijo:


> Una dieta libre de azúcares (por libre se entiende cetónica o low carb) no supone ningún problema para la obtención de esa glucosa necesaria para el cerebro ya que tiene mecanismos suficientes para obtener la glucosa necesaria por otras vías.
> 
> - Las reservas de glucógeno del hígado.
> 
> ...



- Si, sin embargo esos estados, entrañas riesgos para la salud hasta cierto punto, ya que lo que tu cuerpo comienza a perder es materia grasa. Si tienes una dieta balanceada, no deberías de tener que entrar en un estado de cetosis, de hecho yo nunca he dejado de consumir carbohidratos, y sin embargo he bajado de peso de forma saludable sin ningún problema de por medio. 



zapatitos dijo:


> Resumiendo, practicamente cualquier alimento que ingerimos puede ser reconvertido en glucosa en mayor o menor medida. Simplemente es un aspecto más de la evolución del ser humano para su subsistencia.



- El problema es que no necesito subsistir para bajar de peso, eso afecta en primera instancia a mi calidad de vida. Perder peso tiene que ser una experiencia agradable, o poco traumática, si comenzamos a forzar a nuestro cuerpo a subsistir, aun cuando tenemos disponibilidad para perder peso de forma mucho mas llevadera, conseguirás que personas que inicialmente querían perder peso lo abandonen. La mejor forma de perder peso es en la consulta de un nutricionista, ya que no es tan fácil, si dejar de comer carbohidratos fuera la panacea, te repito, todo el mundo luciría cintura.

- Hay dietas como personas, cada persona tiene una altura, una edad, unos requerimientos nutricionales determinados en relación a su estilo de vida, y en última instancia a sus problemas crónicos. El nutricionista parte de esa base para programar una dieta compatible con un biotipo, y no con un grupo poblacional determinado. Lo que a mí me puede funcionar, a tí a lo mejor no, y en eso si que coincido con el propietario intelectual del hilo.



zapatitos dijo:


> Otra caso distinto sería el de personas muy deportistas que necesitaran más reservas de glucógeno pero aunque hablemos de vez en cuando de ello no tiene nada que ver con el hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



- Para representar un caso opuesto e ilustrativo de lo que supone eso, lo contrario, vale.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Mar 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No, eso es incorrecto, lo que digo es que no se puede meter todas las harinas y todos los azúcares en el mismo saco, que lo que hay que evitar son las harinas REFINADAS y el azúcar AÑADIDO, no el azúcar o la harina per se. Un deportista debe de tomar mas azúcar, especialmente los que hacen carreras de resistencia o ejercicios aeróbicos de forma constante, esto no significa que tengan que hechar mas azúcar al café, significa que deben de tomar mas azúcar natural, procedente principalmente de las frutas y de los hidratos de carbono. ¿Que yo digo que comer menos azúcar y harinas es la solución definitiva para la obesidad? No porque:
> 
> 1: Comer menos azúcar o harina per se no es la panacea, es mas complicado.
> 2: El azúcar y la harina per se no es una SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA. Si fuera tan fácil, todos estaríamos en forma.
> ...




1 - No existen las harinas no refinadas o al menos no son accesibles para la inmensa mayoría de la población. Lo que venden como harina integral es realmente harina refinada a la que añaden salvado y germen. Eso no tiene nada que ver con la harina integral ni funciona igual. Si tú tienes acceso a la verdadera harina integral pues me alegro, yo al menos no. En ese caso no tendría problema en comerla de vez en cuando aunque nunca como base de la dieta. Pero en las condiciones en las que la encuentro actualmente en el mercado ni con un palo.

2 - La restricción de azúcares y harinas es la solución para múltiples enfermedades que es lo que se expone aquí con ejemplos. Gente con alergias, problemas intestinales, resistencia a la insulina, etc etc que lo ha solucionado o como mínimo lo ha controlado y disminuido con la restricción de azúcares y harinas sin que a día de hoy hayan tenido otros problemas por hacer eso mejorando sustancialmente su calidad de vida en el día a día. Y eso es lo que importa aquí y no los cuentos asustaviejas.

Si tú crees que la restricción de azúcares y harinas supone un grave problema para la salud a corto, medio y/o largo plazo pues lo expones, lo explicas y lo justificas el porqué. Aquí ponemos casos y ejemplos de como puede mejorar tu vida con esa restricción y los justificamos cada uno como podemos y sabemos.

3 - Esa será la base que utilizarás tú y otras personas para conseguir la suficiente glucosa para el cerebro. Yo por ejemplo utilizo otras vías y sin ningún problema.

4 - Expón los riesgos para la salud que implican entrar en cetosis. Como cualquier cosa los puede tener si haces las cosas mal pero me gustaría saber cuales son esos riesgos que dices que hay.

5 - Vamos a ver, aquí no estamos forzando a nuestro cuerpo a subsistir ni a no subsistir. Aquí viene gente con problemas variopintos y se le da una posible solución a su problema explicándole el como, cuando y porqué. Después cada cual ya es mayorcito (o debería de serlo) para analizar, indagar y llegar a su conclusión personal.

6 - Saber cual es la posible solución a tu problema no significa que lo vayas a hacer, no es tan sencillo. El heroinómano sabe perfectamente que la panacea para mejorar su aspecto físico y psíquico es dejar la heroina pero no lo hace ¿Por qué? Porque existe lo que se llama la adicción a sustancias y costumbres. Y dejar esas adicciones y/o costumbres requiere una esfuerzo y una fuerza de voluntad que no todo el mundo tiene. Si fuera tan sencillo no existirían toxicómanos, fumadores crónicos, ludópatas ni nada de nada.

7 - Eso es un mantra muy típico. La reducción de azúcares y derivados funciona para todo el mundo excepto en casos de trastornos que no sean derivados en principio de la malas costumbres alimenticias (algunos casos raros de hipotiroides por ejemplo) en los demás funciona para todos. El efecto puede ser más veloz o más lento en función de cosas como tu nivel de alteración y deterioro hormonal, el género, etc etc pero resultados haciéndolo correctamente los obtiene todo el mundo. Otra cosa es que estés buscando un cuerpo Danone como los que tanto salen por la televisión osease un cuerpo ultradefinido y musculado. Eso está claro que no lo vas a conseguir solo reduciendo azúcares pero es que eso no es el cuerpo normal de un ser humano y para llegar a eso se necesitan otro tipo de cosas como el deporte más o menos intenso.

Pero aquí se habla de personas digamos "normales" que tienen como objetivo cuerpos digamos "normales" y para eso basta y sobra con lo que se defiende por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Mar 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale. Como si la línea sólo dependiera de la dieta.
> Mire, es como si yo le digo que es complicado hacer que el aceite prenda con un mechero, y usted me dice "eso es mentira: mire los cócteles molotov". Los cócteles molotov son una mezcla de aceite (al que le cuesta prender, pero arde despacio y con una llama intensa) y gasolina (que prende muy fácilmente, pero se apaga rápido). No es un buen contraejemplo, porque la adición de gasolina , precisamente, soluciona el problema que impedía al aceite prender con facilidad.
> Pues esto igual: no puede obviar el ejercicio intenso y constante que hacían los gladiadores a la hora de usarlos como contraejemplo a la afirmación "evitar azúcar y harinas es la solución al sobrepeso", porque el hecho de que su vida fuera el entrenamiento es lo que hacía que su dieta basada en harinas (otras harinas, como ya le he dicho) fuera adecuada PARA ELLOS.
> 
> ...



Smiling no te esfuerces escribiendo posts tan cojonudos

La gente que dialoga así son:

A) Retrasados mentales incapaces de entender conceptos sencillos que contradigan lo que la propaganda oficial les ha enseñado, o

B) Propagandistas a sueldo de la industria del pan o los productos procesados.

No sé qué alternativa es peor.

Sólo sé que desde hace años la gente a mí alrededor, familia, compañeros de trabajo, me dicen que como puede ser que esté tan delgado y musculoso comiendo "tanta grasa y cosas que engordan" (aunque como diez veces más verdura que ellos). 

Nadie me cree ni me escucha, ni me hace caso ni me entiende. Es un fenómeno notable que he renunciado a intentar comprender... Pero que me causa una profunda desazón. 

Es como si no PUDIERAN escuchar lo que digo.


----------



## Stock Option (31 Mar 2019)

Eres un profeta en el desierto, un incomprendido. Un semidios cansado de tratar con simples mortales a los que con desdén no puedes más que abandonar a su suerte.

Son retrasados o se dejan llevar por malvados agentes de la industria infiltrados cual agentes Smith de Matrix.

Menos mal que en este humilde foro y en este humilde post los guardianes de las esencias de la verdad en torno a la Nutrición pueden compartir el orgullo de pertenecer a un grupo de iluminados. 

Sí amigos, Ellos han conocido el Infierno de la gordura, de ser unos vulgares pancetosos. Han sido pecadores como el que más, pero un día, se les apareció la Luz cegadora de la Razón y la Pureza de Espíritu. Desde entonces permanecen enclaustrados aquí como el genio de la lámpara esperando el momento en que las masas sean receptivas a su mensaje y entonces, solo entonces, dominarán un mundo libre de harinas y azúcar tóxicos donde la industria no existirá. Ellos y solo ellos proporcionarán alimento saludable a las masas desencadenadas que alcanzarán la Gloria hasta bien entrados los 150 años (o más, no es cuestión de escepticismos)

Alabados sean los profetas y apóstoles de este Movimiento de Liberación.


----------



## Monkiki (31 Mar 2019)

Hola soy un GORDO DE MIERDA como vosotros y necesito vuestra ayuda, necesito camadería de gordo y que me digáis que voy a adelgazar haciendo ceto y dejando harinas y hazúkares.

La mitad de vosotros está en lista de espera para el balón gástrico lo menos xddDDD


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Me dispongo a comerme un generoso gofre belga casero, con chocolate Mika relleno de caramelo y nata. Añadámosle a este manjar un batido de fresa 100% azúcares para mojar el gostoso gofre A PELO.
> 
> Azúcares industriales cancerígenos. Check
> Hidratos polisaturados. Check
> Salivación instántanea tras leer esto de Karlos Smith. Check



A mi como si te llenas la boca de lefa de negro.

Tengo dos bandejas para cenar, una de morro y otra de churrasco de cordero con un dedo de grasa. Sofritos y crujientes y mojados en ajioli son un manjar.

De postre un Brownie casero como Diox manda con cacao puro y nueces, no esa mierda con cancer de sidra que te vas a comer tu.

Pd. Tres trolles entrando a la vez un domingo por la tarde en vez de estar comiendo cholele a una chorti.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A mi como si te llenas la boca de lefa de negro.
> 
> Tengo dos bandejas para cenar, una de morro y otra de churrasco de cordero con un dedo de grasa. Sofritos y crujientes y mojados en ajioli son un manjar.
> 
> ...



Mi comida de hoy.

Hamburguesa de Vaca DOBLE, con queso cheddar, un huevo y cebolla frita.
Pan esponjoso y generoso del LIDL MANDA tostado, lo he huntado primero con mostaza INDUSTRIAL de DIJON A PELO.

De Beber COCACOLA azucarada cancerígena MANDA.
De POSTRE y para terminar, PANACOTTA de caramelo, orgásmica y con cáncer de sidra.

Los exgordos traumados no lo podéis comprender.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mi comida de hoy.
> 
> Hamburguesa de Vaca DOBLE, con queso cheddar, un huevo y cebolla frita.
> Pan esponjoso y generoso del LIDL MANDA tostado, lo he huntado primero con mostaza INDUSTRIAL de DIJON A PELO.
> ...



Compra acciones de Bimbo y de Nestle, luego algo de Bayer y tienes un win-win de libro.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Compra acciones de Bimbo y de Nestle, luego algo de Bayer y tienes un win-win de libro.



MAMAAHH LA cojpiranció judeomazónica noJ MEeten dronja en el COLACAaoo


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> A lo mejor soy yo que estoy mal de la vista que puede ser pero me parece que el título del hilo es precisamente ese que pones osease:
> 
> Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?
> 
> ...



La clave del hilo es que solo hay una forma de pasarse ingiriendo glucosa y es en sus dos precursores: azucar (sacarosa) y harinas refinadas (polisacaridos).

Estos dos 'amigos' acaban en la siguiente hora de la ingesta en forma de glucosa en sangre.

La insulina cada vez que ingieres esos dos tipos de hidratos hace su trabajo convirtiendo la glucosa en trigliceridos que se almacenan bajo la piel.

Repite eso cinco veces al dia y tienes una acumulacion masiva de grasa y un gordo perfecto.


----------



## Monkiki (31 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A mi como si te llenas la boca de lefa de negro.
> 
> Tengo dos bandejas para cenar, una de morro y otra de churrasco de cordero con un dedo de grasa. Sofritos y crujientes y mojados en ajioli son un manjar.
> 
> ...



Comer proteína sola por mucho que vaya acompañada de grasa JAMÁS va a ser tan apetecible como yendo acompañada con una guarnición de hidratos rápidos y ADICTIVOS como arroz blanco, patata y/o pan.

Lo del browney de harina de almendra con a saber qué edulcorante de mierda es super tristre y patético, basura seca y sosa

Puedes seguir con tus sucedáneos de mierda que* sabes de sobra que jamás vas a satisfacer al estómago igual que dándole hidratos*, tu vida es una puta mierda. Porque si comes un poco de hidratos TE CONVIERTES EN UNA PUTA FOCA MÓRBIDA, y con tus sucedáneos te cargas de estrés alimenticio y cortisol

Yo hoy comí paella incluso con un poco de pan de horno supercrujiente, para merendar me zampé un donut de chocolate que tenía antojo y después leche y batido de protes y fruta

Hice bastante ejercicio así que sé de sobra que no voy a engordar ni un ápice. Es lo que tiene tener un metabolismo normal y no ser un gordo de mierda tristérrimo como tú y los de por aquí jajaja


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Monkiki dijo:


> Comer proteína sola por mucho que vaya acompañada de grasa JAMÁS va a ser tan apetecible como yendo acompañada con una guarnición de hidratos rápidos y ADICTIVOS como arroz blanco, patata y/o pan.
> 
> Lo del browney de harina de almendra con a saber qué edulcorante de mierda es super tristre y patético, basura seca y sosa
> 
> ...



Llamar sucedaneo a un Browney hecho con ingredientes naturales?? Maquinaaa 

Endulzantes rarisimos...manzana, higos secos y pasas. Brutal lo dulce que sabe.

Patatas y arroz como cuando me da la gana, a ver cuando entiendes lo que es harina.

Y a ver si centramos el tema:
- Estoy mas delgado que tu y tengo mas pelo y unas erecciones duraderas y vigorosas.

El pelo lo perdeis por la oxidacion de los tejidos que daña primero los vasos pequeños. Oxidacion producida por los azucares. 

Eso afecta a cuero cabelludo por falta de riego y a la ereccion por la misma razon.

Ergo por hincharte a comida basura eres calvo y necesitas la pastilla azul... lo siento pero es la cruda realidad.


----------



## Monkiki (31 Mar 2019)

Cuando quieras sube foto de brazo a ver si se te marca la vena tanto como a mí, y por tanto tienes porcentaje de grasa bajo de brazo como el mío

Pero ambos sabemos que ni de coña . Que condicionándote tu vida, ni así tienes un cuerpo decente y sigues teniendo cuerpo patético. TANTO ESFUERZO PA NA

Lo del pelo ya tienes que ser hijo de puta y subnormal para achacarlo a la insulina.

Lo de que comes toda la patata y arroz que te da la gana ya me comeinza a cansar porque no paras de repetirlo cuando te lo digo, pero después te leo en otros posts que llevas meses sin comer. Así que eres un MENTIROSO HIJO DE PUTA, Igual que un gordo patético de mierda

Lo de las erecciones tampoco te lo crees ni tú, si eres y has sido un gordo de mierda toda tu puta vida. Otra cosa es que vaya de putas y para follar dos veces seguidas use un trocito de pastilla ya ves tú, con novias nunca he tomado ¿eres subnormal?


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Poned fotos de vuestros cuerpos, los que hagais dieta, el ANTES VS DESPUES

Todo lo demás son pendejadas


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Monkiki dijo:


> Cuando quieras sube foto de brazo a ver si se te marca la vena tanto como a mí, y por tanto tienes porcentaje de grasa bajo de brazo como el mío
> 
> Pero ambos sabemos que ni de coña . Que condicionándote tu vida, ni así tienes un cuerpo decente y sigues teniendo cuerpo patético. TANTO ESFUERZO PA NA
> 
> ...



Le dices a alguien que tiene un cuerpo patetico y que esta mal hecho y luego te picas porque te llamen calvo


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Monkiki dijo:


> Cuando quieras sube foto de brazo a ver si se te marca la vena tanto como a mí, y por tanto tienes porcentaje de grasa bajo de brazo como el mío
> 
> Pero ambos sabemos que ni de coña . Que condicionándote tu vida, ni así tienes un cuerpo decente y sigues teniendo cuerpo patético. TANTO ESFUERZO PA NA
> 
> ...



Yo no voy al gym (donde vas a ver pollas), estoy en mi peso y muy fuerte por mi curro.

Tengo mejor pelo que con 30 años que un dermatologo me dijo que me quedaria calvo y ahora luzco pelazo y melena.

Jamas he tenido que usar pastillitas para hacer un bis. Puedo estar dos o tres horas percutiendo sin problema (reto a cualquier forera a comprobarlo, por si cuela jaja), pero es cierto.

Pd. Mira fotos de principio del siglo XX y casi no hay calvos. No es una teoria, es una certeza, los refinados causan degradacion de tejidos, destruyen vasos pequeños, accidentes cardiovasculares, calvicie y falta de riego en tejidos perifericos (incluido el pene).


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Le dices a alguien que tiene un cuerpo patetico y que esta mal hecho y luego te picas porque te llamen calvo



Cuando estaba gordifuerte ya ligaba como un mameluco solo por ser muy alto. Ahora estoy en peso y sigo fuerte por pura genetica y mi curro que muevo mucho peso.

Y no, el que quiera fotos de maricona de gym ( donde vais a ver pollas) que se vaya a la guarde.

Pd. Un domingo por la tarde deberiais estar follando gañanes.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo no voy al gym (donde vas a ver pollas), estoy en mi peso y muy fuerte por mi curro.



tendras fotos de antes de cambiar de dieta y puedes comparar con ahorita

si se te ve mejor en las fotos de hoy que en las de antes, estas haciendo lo correcto


----------



## Monkiki (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> tendras fotos de antes de cambiar de dieta y puedes comparar con ahorita
> 
> si se te ve mejor en las fotos de hoy que en las de antes, estas haciendo lo correcto



Los gordos del hilo nunca ponen foto porque son gente que ha nacido con estómago y metabolismo defectuoso, así que es imposible tener buen físico para ellos

Dicen que han adelgazado algo, que con la dieta de ceporros que llevan sí será verdad ya que no conozco a ningún anciano que se condicione la dieta tanto como ellos y algo perderán, pero perder 10 kilos cuando pesan más de 100 sigue siendo nada

Una vida entera siendo gordos de mierda patéticos, llenos de ESTRIAS, órganos atrofiados de tanta grasa que tuvieron tantas décadas, arrugas producidas por pliegues de grasa por todo el cuerpo, etc Y aún dice el grasitas retrasado de karlos smith que luce mu bien jajajjaja qúe puto cachondeo


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> tendras fotos de antes de cambiar de dieta y puedes comparar con ahorita
> 
> si se te ve mejor en las fotos de hoy que en las de antes, estas haciendo lo correcto



Llevo en el hilo desde que lo inicio Adenocromo.

El primer año colgue lo que comia con recuento de macros y calorias. Lo conte al principio por saber que estaba haciendo.

En seis meses baje de 102 kilos a 85 kilos, midiendo 186cm. Y fotos en este lodazal de trolles ni de coña 

Sin prisa pero sin pausa ahora estoy en 83 kilos. Tengo una edad (40ypicos) y ya me empece a ver demasiado delgado.

Metes algo de patata y arroz, mas y paras de adelgazar.

En mi caso fue todo un descubrimiento mas alla del peso, arrastraba alergias, problemas urologicos (calculos), dolores artitulares y alguna cosilla mas que desaparecio al mes de comer bien.

Evidentemente lo recomiendo a quien empiece a tener problemas de salud serios o leves.

Yo hago una paleo no estricta, no una keto como dice el trollecillo de Quali.

El proselitismo de comer basura envasada no tiene mucho sentido mas alla de echarse unas risas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Para callar bocas se ponen fotos, si preferis seguir echando parrafadas kilometricas, vosotros mismos


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Para callar bocas se ponen fotos, si preferis seguir echando parrafadas kilometricas, vosotros mismos



Es que este no es un hilo de gimnasios para hacerse fotos de mariconeo. Aqui hay gente que hace deporte a buen nivel y no se presta a estas tonterias. No es mi caso, yo no hago deporte y estoy muy satisfecho con lo conseguido pero tontadas a la guarde.

Algun forero menos asiduo colgo fotos del proceso y es espectacular. Pierden peso sin joder la masa muscular que comparado con las dietas hipocaloricas tipicas es todo un logro.

Smiling ya colgo algun estudio donde median la perdida de grasa corporal y la muscular y se demostro que se gana ligeramente masa muscular en el proceso. Si haces ayunos este efecto es mas visible porque activas la hormona del crecimiento.


----------



## Cormac (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Para callar bocas se ponen fotos, si preferis seguir echando parrafadas kilometricas, vosotros mismos



Olvídate. Algo tan fácil y que podría callar bocas no lo van a hacer. Las mismas excusas que tratan a los demas de sucnors. "Que si me queréis ver la polla" y demás chorradas.
Si mides 1'86 y pesas 85 kilos o tienes una buena masa muscular o te sobran lorzas.
Le invito al tonto que se haga una cuenta en forocoches y se meta en el hilo de musculación y les cuente ese mismo cuento, que le van a dar para el pelo. La risa felisa iba a ser.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Olvídate. Algo tan fácil y que podría callar bocas no lo van a hacer. Las mismas excusas que tratan a los demas de sucnors. "Que si me queréis ver la polla" y demás chorradas.
> Si mides 1'86 y pesas 85 kilos o tienes una buena masa muscular o te sobran lorzas.
> Le invito al tonto que se haga una cuenta en forocoches y se meta en el hilo de musculación y les cuente ese mismo cuento, que le van a dar para el pelo. La risa felisa iba a ser.



Seria tan sencillo como colgar el estudio que ya se colgo. Dificil de encontrar en 2.000 paginas de hilo pero ahi esta.

Era un estudio serio y seria interesante rescatarlo si alguien lo tiene. No se trata de creer mi palabra ya que eso esta bien estudiado.

Los numeros hablaban y no me vas a picar gañan. Como ya he dicho ya tengo una edad y no estoy para niñerias.

No tengo que callar ninguna boca, la ultima vez que me medi el porcentaje de grasa estoy en un 18% y llevo un año que muevo mucho peso en el curro y lo noto (por cojones), habre ganado algo de musculo.

Adelgace con trabajo sedentario y estaba en un 20%. Ni pretendo ni quiero ni va con mi edad hacer el mongolo.


----------



## Cormac (31 Mar 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Seria tan sencillo como colgar el estudio que ya se colgo. Dificil de encontrar en 2.000 paginas de hilo pero ahi esta.
> 
> Era un estudio serio y seria interesante rescatarlo si alguien lo tiene. No se trata de creer mi palabra ya que eso esta bien estudiado.
> 
> ...



Ok. Si estás en un 18% es creíble. Vale, pensaba que decías que estarías por el 13% o así. 
Me callo pues.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Si no quereis poner fotos no las pongais, que no pasa nada, pero por lo menos os ahorrariais estar soltando autistudios uno detrás de otro


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Si no quereis poner fotos no las pongais, que no pasa nada, pero por lo menos os ahorrariais estar soltando autistudios uno detrás de otro



Pues si entras en el hilo (LCHF) de estudios, te da una embolia.


----------



## zapatitos (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Poned fotos de vuestros cuerpos, los que hagais dieta, el ANTES VS DESPUES
> 
> Todo lo demás son pendejadas



Grapas, vete a trolear a los sitios de costumbre y deja tranquilo esto que a tí no te querría ignorar.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Grapas, vete a trolear a los sitios de costumbre y deja tranquilo esto que a tí no te querría ignorar.
> 
> Saludos.



Es la forma mas facil de callar a los macnultis y qualiciones


----------



## zapatitos (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Es la forma mas facil de callar a los macnultis y qualiciones



Es que yo no se que sentido tendrá compararse los brazos en un hilo sobre azúcares y harina. Para eso están las competiciones de culturismo y fitness, apuntaros a una y que os evaluen los jueces y al que gane que le den una medalla por lo bien que lo ha hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es que yo no se que sentido tendrá compararse los brazos en un hilo sobre azúcares y harina. Para eso están las competiciones de culturismo y fitness, apuntaros a una y que os evaluen los jueces y al que gane que le den una medalla por lo bien que lo ha hecho.
> 
> Saludos.




Si alguien pone una foto de ANTES = HARINOSO y DESPUES = COMER COMIDA REAL se acabaron las tonterias de los fatigas estos que solo entran al hilo a rabiar por algun motivo no confesado


----------



## zapatitos (31 Mar 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Si alguien pone una foto de ANTES = HARINOSO y DESPUES = COMER COMIDA REAL se acabaron las tonterias de los fatigas estos que solo entran al hilo a rabiar por algun motivo no confesado



Aquí somos adultos, actuamos como tal y dificilmente vamos a entrar a ningún trapo. Para las riñas de patio de colegio tirándome de las coletas con los distintos trolls como las niñas de parvulario ya tengo Política, Temas Calientes y el principal.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2019)

Aqui entrais a todos los trapos, la diferencia es que preferis soltar un autistudio tras otro + parrafadas interminables en decenas de mensajes a poner una foto y que desaparezcan los tontos del hilo que cuestionan la bondad de lo que proponeis


----------



## Szadek (31 Mar 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1 - No existen las harinas no refinadas o al menos no son accesibles para la inmensa mayoría de la población. Lo que venden como harina integral es realmente harina refinada a la que añaden salvado y germen. Eso no tiene nada que ver con la harina integral ni funciona igual. Si tú tienes acceso a la verdadera harina integral pues me alegro, yo al menos no. En ese caso no tendría problema en comerla de vez en cuando aunque nunca como base de la dieta. Pero en las condiciones en las que la encuentro actualmente en el mercado ni con un palo.



- Habla por tí, para buena parte de la población española, es fácil encontrar harinas no refinadas, especialmente si vives cerca de entornos rurales. ¿Como es que yo que vivo en un pueblucho de mierda en el norte de Cantabria puedo conseguir harinas refinadas y no refinadas en los mercados, y un barcelonés, un madrileño o un sevillano no?. Por otro lado ¿Que hay de malo en comer harina refinada con la salva y el germen añadido? Absolutamente nada.



zapatitos dijo:


> 2 - La restricción de azúcares y harinas es la solución para múltiples enfermedades que es lo que se expone aquí con ejemplos. Gente con alergias, problemas intestinales, resistencia a la insulina, etc etc que lo ha solucionado o como mínimo lo ha controlado y disminuido con la restricción de azúcares y harinas sin que a día de hoy hayan tenido otros problemas por hacer eso mejorando sustancialmente su calidad de vida en el día a día. Y eso es lo que importa aquí y no los cuentos asustaviejas.



- Reducción, que no restricción...ningún nutricionista con dos dedos de frente va a restringir el uso de harina y de azúcar en una dieta sana. Un nutricionista hace una distinción que tu no haces, trazar una línea divisoria entre los azúcares naturales presentes en las frutas, por citarte un ejemplo, y los azúcares añadidos, estos últimos, si han de ser restringidos en una dieta sana. 



zapatitos dijo:


> Si tú crees que la restricción de azúcares y harinas supone un grave problema para la salud a corto, medio y/o largo plazo pues lo expones, lo explicas y lo justificas el porqué. Aquí ponemos casos y ejemplos de como puede mejorar tu vida con esa restricción y los justificamos cada uno como podemos y sabemos.



- Ningún nutricionista, repito te va a decir que no consumas azúcar, en todo caso te dirá que evites los alimentos industriales con un alto índice de fructosa, que sí es azúcar, pero no es el mismo azúcar que hay en la fruta, y de ese no dicen nada los expertos. Tu problema, nuevamente es que hablas de harina o de azúcar, y no haces distinciones entre que tipos de harinas y que tipo de azúcares, tornando el debate en un tema superfluo.



zapatitos dijo:


> 3 - Esa será la base que utilizarás tú y otras personas para conseguir la suficiente glucosa para el cerebro. Yo por ejemplo utilizo otras vías y sin ningún problema.



- Pues me alegro por tí...no por nada lo cité en primera persona, en todo momento usaba mi dieta como paradigma de una dieta sana. Existen múltiples formas de hallar glucosa para nuestro cuerpo, uno de ellos es la fruta, que por cierto, tiene azúcar, sin embargo se recomienda un consumo de cinco piezas de fruta al día, y el azúcar en la fruta no está contradicada en lo absoluto, de hecho no existen muchos nutricionistas que hagan mucha distinción entre unas frutas u otras, ni en la cantidad de azúcar que contienen. 



zapatitos dijo:


> 4 - Expón los riesgos para la salud que implican entrar en cetosis. Como cualquier cosa los puede tener si haces las cosas mal pero me gustaría saber cuales son esos riesgos que dices que hay.



- Ya los expuse en dos ocasiones, no pienso volver a invertir tiempo en repetir OTRA PUTA VEZ LO MISMO. 

5 - Vamos a ver, aquí no estamos forzando a nuestro cuerpo a subsistir ni a no subsistir. Aquí viene gente con problemas variopintos y se le da una posible solución a su problema explicándole el como, cuando y porqué. Después cada cual ya es mayorcito (o debería de serlo) para analizar, indagar y llegar a su conclusión personal.



zapatitos dijo:


> 6 - Saber cual es la posible solución a tu problema no significa que lo vayas a hacer, no es tan sencillo. El heroinómano sabe perfectamente que la panacea para mejorar su aspecto físico y psíquico es dejar la heroina pero no lo hace ¿Por qué? Porque existe lo que se llama la adicción a sustancias y costumbres. Y dejar esas adicciones y/o costumbres requiere una esfuerzo y una fuerza de voluntad que no todo el mundo tiene. Si fuera tan sencillo no existirían toxicómanos, fumadores crónicos, ludópatas ni nada de nada.



- Estás rizando el rizo, por ese mismo principio señalé que no es tan fácil bajar de peso. 



zapatitos dijo:


> 7 - Eso es un mantra muy típico. La reducción de azúcares y derivados funciona para todo el mundo excepto en casos de trastornos que no sean derivados en principio de la malas costumbres alimenticias (algunos casos raros de hipotiroides por ejemplo) en los demás funciona para todos. El efecto puede ser más veloz o más lento en función de cosas como tu nivel de alteración y deterioro hormonal, el género, etc etc pero resultados haciéndolo correctamente los obtiene todo el mundo. Otra cosa es que estés buscando un cuerpo Danone como los que tanto salen por la televisión osease un cuerpo ultradefinido y musculado. Eso está claro que no lo vas a conseguir solo reduciendo azúcares pero es que eso no es el cuerpo normal de un ser humano y para llegar a eso se necesitan otro tipo de cosas como el deporte más o menos intenso.



- Nuevamente rizando el rizo...No estás refutando nada que yo halla dicho, céntrate. ¿Que reducir la ingesta de azúcar e hidratos fomenta la pérdida de peso?, Es una verdad como un campanario de grande, el problema es que no lees una mierda, yo no he cuestionado eso, cuestiono la falsa creencia de es preciso RESTRINGIR cualquier fuente de Hidratos o de Azúcar para SOLUCIONAR el sobrepeso. Son dos afirmaciones diametralmente opuestas, que justifica muchas de las cosas que digo. 



zapatitos dijo:


> Pero aquí se habla de personas digamos "normales" que tienen como objetivo cuerpos digamos "normales" y para eso basta y sobra con lo que se defiende por aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



- ¿Y crees que lo vas a conseguir restringiendo nutrientes?...Es una salvajada. Los nutricionistas hablan de nutrientes, pero hacen distinciones entre alimentos.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Habla por tí, para buena parte de la población española, es fácil encontrar harinas no refinadas, especialmente si vives cerca de entornos rurales. ¿Como es que yo que vivo en un pueblucho de mierda en el norte de Cantabria puedo conseguir harinas refinadas y no refinadas en los mercados, y un barcelonés, un madrileño o un sevillano no?. Por otro lado ¿Que hay de malo en comer harina refinada con la salva y el germen añadido? Absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Yo vivo en un entorno rural y me es imposible encontrar harina integral auténtica. De la integral falsa que es la que me temo que tú consumirás creyendo que es auténtica si la encuentro por todos lados.

La producción de harina necesita maquinaria distinta que la harina refinada y por tanto es más sencillo refinar toda la harina y después añadirle germen y salvado y venderla como integral. La legislación lo permite. Así que como no sea en molinos artesanos no se donde encontrarás esa harina integral auténtica.

2 - No. Problemas como la resistencia a la insulina se solucionan definitivamente con la restricción de azúcares. Mientras, los nutricionistas con dos dedos de frente como tú los llamas les aconsejan reducir los azúcares mientras consumen medicamenteos como la metformina y/o la insulina. El resultado ya lo estamos viendo, cada día más diabéticos, cuando la solución como digo es bastante sencilla, restricción de azúcares y se acabó la resistencia a la insulina. Dependiendo de lo castigado que estés tardarás más o menos en recuperar la normalidad o como mínimo mejorar muchísimo.

Después y cuando ya has solucionado el problema es cuando puedes optar por seguir con la restricción o hacer la reducción de azúcares.

3-4-5-6 - No dices nada así que no hay nada que responder.

7 - Yo no estoy hablando de Reducción de Peso sino de REDUCCION DE PESO + SALUD así que céntrate y aprende a leer tú. Perder Peso no es sinónimo de Ganar Salud.

SALUD - Estado en que un ser vivo o un organismo no tiene ninguna lesión ni padece ninguna enfermedad y ejerce con total normalidad todas su funciones.

Ahora analiza si todos los que son delgados o han perdido peso cumplen ese requisito y vas y lo expones.

8 - ¿Quien está aquí restringiendo nutrientes? Que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar, lo que no hacemos es abusar de un nutriente que no necesitamos en tan altas dosis como son los carbohidratos. No tiene ningún sentido hacer 5 comidas basadas en un nutriente como los carbohidratos de combustible cuando la inmensa mayoría de la gente está utilizando en su día a día otro tipo de nutriente como combustible (la grasa)

Todos esos carbohidratos extras se acumulan en grasa y todos esos picos innecesarios de insulina terminando creando la resistencia y todos los problemas derivados que tanto abundan hoy en día.

¿Consumimos carbohidratos? SI LOS CONSUMIMOS, que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar. Yo por ejemplo los consumo de las verduras, alguna fruta y de las paellas y tortillas de patatas que me como los fines de semana. Otros lo hacen de la manera que mejor les venga.

¿Qué no hacemos? Estar todo el día rumiando pienso como si fuéramos una vaca.

Los más veteranos recordamos cuando los nutricionistas y mèdicos recomendaban el aceite de maiz, colza, palma y similares y decían que el aceite de oliva era muy perjudicial para la salud. También recordamos cuando el salmón era practicamente veneno, ahora te lo recomiendan todos los "nutricionistas" o el huevo tan vapuleado siempre (si te comías más de un par de ellos a la semana te ibas practicamente a morir) y que poco a poco también van ganando prensa.

Permítime que me ría de los "nutricionistas" y sus sabios consejos.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Habla por tí, para buena parte de la población española, es fácil encontrar harinas no refinadas, especialmente si vives cerca de entornos rurales. ¿Como es que yo que vivo en un pueblucho de mierda en el norte de Cantabria puedo conseguir harinas refinadas y no refinadas en los mercados, y un barcelonés, un madrileño o un sevillano no?. Por otro lado ¿Que hay de malo en comer harina refinada con la salva y el germen añadido? Absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que nivel hablamos de restringir todo tipo de azucares refinados (incluida las harinas) y suelta lo de la restriccion de nutrientes.

Los refinados son energia pura innecesaria con bajisimos nutrientes.

Una almendra tiene carbos y esta a tope de nutrientes a ver si lo entendemos.

Carbos hay naturales a montones llenos de (micro)nutrientes (frutos secos, tuberculos, verduras...)


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2019)

KArlos gordoSmith sube foto o baneolefazo perpetuo.

Queremos ver ese cuerpazo natural a base de torreznos y aguacates de mierda.

Los paleotalibanes vais de moralmente superiores, y hacéis el ridículo más espantoso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Si alguien pone una foto de ANTES = HARINOSO y DESPUES = COMER COMIDA REAL se acabaron las tonterias de los fatigas estos que solo entran al hilo a rabiar por algun motivo no confesado



Será si pones una foto de un escáner DEXA, _páharo_.

Si no, lo mismo estás marcado a cincel, pero tienes todos los órganos embutidos en grasa y la vas a diñar a los 50.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Si, pero no cuando te a ti te interesa debe de serlo. De hay que te diga que no tienes derecho a tratar los elementos de un argumento que conforman un todo, por separado, porque entonces es justificable que consideres que no tiene sentido. El sentido lo estás ignorando por completo.



No sé si no me entiende, o es que no me quiere entender. Los trato por separado y luego juntos, a ver cómo encajan las piezas.



> - Y dale juana...me da asco discutir contigo. Todo el rato partes de premisas erradas ¿En que momento insinuo eso? . No hice la acotación de señalar que los gladiadores hacían ejercicio, porque se obvía, la aclaración es retórica. Que infieras que considero que el ejercicio de un atleta vale para una persona sedentaria para bajar de peso... Ni siquiera he comparado la dieta de los gladiadores con nada. Debatir contigo es como debatir con un esquizofrénico.





Spoiler: CITA CON LA QUE SE ESTRENÓ EN EL HILO



- No tiene nada que ver, acuérdate que los antiguos gladiadores romanes basaban su dieta principalmente en legumbres, hortalizas y harinas, y poseían los cuerpos mas deseables del Imperio. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Obviando que siempre es mejor no exagerar las comidas, la pasta puede ser incluso un buen aliado para bajar de peso, la pregunta es ¿que tipo de harinas?. Yo por ejemplo horneo mis propias masas en casa, con aceite del bueno, y sin levadura química, para conseguir un pan pro-biótico. El problema es cuando excedes la cantidad recomendad de hidratos de carbono diárias, y encima consumes aquellas harinas que son hiperprocesadas y hipercalóricas.



¿No insinuaba en este post que no tenía nada que ver lo de reducir azúcar (QUE NO AZÚCARES, INSISTO) y harinas, porque "gladiadores"?

Y lo que yo infería NO ES que usted dijera que el ejercicio de un atleta valga para un sedentario, sino que la DIETA de un atleta valdría para un sedentario.

Y NO, no vale. Un sedentario no debe comer lo mismo que un atleta.



> - No me cambias de tercio, la forma en la que lo expresaste originalmente, está mal. En el hilo que abrió tu compañero no se dan premisas para RESOLVER el sobrepeso. Si no para atenuar los efectos nocivos de una vida sedentaria, que no es lo mismo.



No cambie de tercio USTED: 

1.- el hilo va de que *evitar azúcar y harinas resuelve el sobrepeso*. 
2.- usted reconoce que *evitar azúcar y harinas reduce el peso*
3.- reducir el peso (OBVIAMENTE) *resuelve el sobrepeso*

No hay más vuelta de hoja.
Luego si quiere hablamos de si hay otras formas de resolver el sobrepeso, o de los casos límite en los que evitar harina y azúcar no es suficiente, o de los casos límite en los que no hace falta suprimir ciertos tipos (escasísimos y rarísimos) de harina especial y bien preparada.

Pero para el *GRUESO* (pun intended ) de la población con sobrepeso, evitar *el azúcar y* *las harinas que comen* (que no son la harina mágica de los granos sagrados, molidos con marmol de carrara en luna llena, fermentados en sudor de virgen durante 40 días y horneados con carbón ancestral del averno: son harinas industriales ultrarrefinadas de mierda) les hace perder peso, con lo que *solucionan* (si quiera en parte) *su sobrepeso.*

Dicho esto, por supuesto que no se trata de una verdad absoluta e irrefutable: simplemente es *suficientemente cierto para suficiente gente como para que sea valioso señalarlo.*



> - Eso que tu llamas información, yo lo llamo pedantería por tu parte. Muchas de las cosas que dices ni siquiera son aplicables, o simplemente están de más. No necesitamos profundizar en los entresijos biológicos que explican la obesidad, cuando lo que pretendemos es contrarrestarla.



Lo puede llamar como quiera. Ni siquiera me voy a molestar en defenderme, porque nací pedante y moriré pedante.
Pero *la pedantería no va de lo que dices, sino de cómo lo dices.*
¿No necesitamos profundizar en los entresijos de un problema cuando queremos solucionarlo?
PUES DE-PEN-DE.

Cuando una representación simple es suficiente, no hace falta ahondar.
Cuando la representación simple FALLA ESTREPITOSAMENTE (99% dietas fallidas, obesidad y diabetes en aumento), es el momento de afinar la representación, porque el modelo simplista no funciona bien.



> ¿Conociendo como funciona puedo bajar de peso?.



SÍ, claro que puede. De eso se trata. Cuanto mejor sabes cómo funciona, mejor sabes LO QUE FUNCIONA, y sobre todo, LO QUE NO.
Y así puedes dejar de derrochar esfuerzo en lo que no funciona, y centrarte en lo que sí.
O elegir, de lo que funciona, lo que mejor se adapta a tu vida, o lo que menos probabilidades hay de que abandones.



> Es lo que distingue a un nutricionista, de un pedante, cuando voy a un nutricionista no hace alarde desmedido de información que halla por la red, va al grano. Hacer ejercicio de forma saludable, tener unos buenos hábitos alimenticios, y hacerte revisiones periódicas, es una buena forma de bajar de peso ¿Por que lo se? Porque soy el claro ejemplo de ello, y no por nada peso 15 kilos menos.



Por eso el nutricionista FRACASA, y el que va al nutricionista TAMBIÉN.
Porque se basa en que el paciente le hará caso a pies juntillas y a ciegas. 
Pero el paciente, aparte de que a menudo no se controlará bien, tiene una vida compleja que el nutricionista no es capaz de prever.
Si no le da al paciente herramientas para adaptar sus órdenes a los imponderables de la vida, está predestinado al fracaso.



> - Si, exacto, pero que sea entendible no significa que sea cierto, aquí se han dicho muchas falsedades, empezando por considerar el hilo una cátedra de nutrición, aún cuando el usuario que lo abrió dijo categóricamente que se trata de una opinión personal, opinión, que te adelante, tiene fallos de concepto, como ya demostré.



No, claro. Que se entienda no implica que sea cierto. 
Pero sucede que en la mayoría de los casos es *suficientemente cierto como para ser útil*, que es lo que importa.
Mucho mejor, tendrá que admitir, que *algo que es absolutamente cierto pero que no sirve para nada*, como es aquello de que para adelgazar hay que comer menos de lo que se gasta.

El OP dijo que era una opinión. Miles de mensajes después, cientos de artículos científicos después, docenas de experiencias y opiniones personales después, es algo más que una mera opinión.
Y no, no tiene fallos de concepto, sino meras simplificaciones que son válidas para un amplio abanico de casos.
Si quiere ir a los conceptos, hay que aumentar el nivel de resolución del análisis, aunque le resulte pedante.



> - Nuevamente pretendes saber mas de mi, que yo de mi mismo. Las deficiencias tóxicas no existen, y si existen se llaman carencias tóxicas, de hecho las deficiencias tóxicas son buenas, si obviamos que yo no necesito elementos tóxicos para vivir.



No decía deficiencias tóxicas. 
Decía deficiencias nutricionales O tóxicOs. 
Es decir, tóxicos O deficiencias nutricionales. 



> No tienes ni puta idea, ya que el arsénico, el boro, el plomo y otros metales pesados, no influyen en la ganancia ni pérdida de peso, al no ser que contraigas una enfermedad ocasionada por una intoxicación de estos elementos.



Así funciona el arsénico, el rey de los venenos

_Administrado *en muy bajas dosis*, *puede actuar de forma lenta pero implacable*. Los síntomas aparecen poco a poco y son tan genéricos, como cansancio, irritabilidad y *pérdida de apetito o de peso*, que pueden conducir a un crimen (casi) perfecto. _

¿por qué es tóxico el boro?

Saturnismo

Aunque no dije que fueran necesariamente los tóxicos los que causaron la pérdida de peso, mirusté, lo cierto es que algo hay, sobre todo con el tema del arsénico.
Simplemente le proponía *teorías alternativas* (que no tenían por qué ser ciertas todas, hombre de Dios) a que su malestar fuera causado por la pérdida de peso y no por otra cosa.



> Esos elementos tóxicos están presentes en el agua de Tacna (_ciudad situada al sur de Perú, frontera con Chil_e). El agua lo tomaba del sistema municipal de las capas freáticas, el que toman todos los peruanos en sus casas, y el problema es que el suelo tiene arena volcánica, muchos metales pesados se filtran hasta nuestros depósitos de agua.



Y usted se los bebe, y como no tiene costumbre, enferma. Que no es que a los peruanos no les afecten los tóxicos en el agua, ojo. Pero como llevan con ellos toda la vida, *no empeoran por tomarlos.*

Es decir, si el boro, plomo y arsénico en el agua a niveles no letales tiene una serie de efectos secundarios chungos, para los peruanos esos efectos secundarios son PARTE DE SU VIDA y no los saben distinguir de lo demás. Pero llega usted, acostumbrado a agua sin metales pesados, y de pronto empieza a sufrir esos efectos secundarios que antes no sufría.



> - Sin embargo el hilo, vuelvo a repetir, está mal expresado, será consumir menos azúcares, y harinas refinadas. La fruta, contiene azúcar, de hecho necesitamos azúcar, una gran parte de los requerimientos necesarios de nuestro funcionamiento cerebral es la glucosa, que la obtenemos principalmente del azúcar, o de los hidratos de carbono.



No, no está mal expresado. Es que usted cree que dice lo que NO DICE.
El problema no son "los azúcares" en el sentido de mono y oligosacáridos, glucosa, sacarosa, lactosa, etc. que podemos encontrar en frutas, leche y algunas verduras.

El problema es EL AZÚCAR (disacárido formado por GLUCOSA y FRUCTOSA al 50%), y peor aún que el azúcar es el SIROPE DE MAÍZ (que está compuesto por 45% de GLUCOSA y 55% de FRUCTOSA), ambos en una forma que se asimila casi instantáneamente.

La fructosa de una manzana no es un problema, porque va acompañada de fibra, y es relativamente poca cantidad.
La fructosa del AZÚCAR o del sirope de maíz sí es un problema, porque no va "cortada" con nada y pasa al hígado de forma casi instantánea. 
¿O se va usted a comer de golpe 2 kilos de manzanas, que es lo que tendría que hacer para replicar la velocidad de entrada de fructosa al hígado de UNA cucharada de azúcar?



> El azúcar añadido, hay que evitarlo a toda costa, no el azúcar per se. Una persona que consume mas fruta y menos harina, consume mas azúcar que una persona que evita la harina y el azúcar a toda costa, lo que demuestra que existen límites a la hora de considerar si siempre comer menos azúcar es mejor que comerlo.



No, porque cuando decía azúcar, decía azúcar: 100% glucosa-fructosa, de asimilación instantánea.
La fruta no es azúcar.



> - Ya lo veo ya (sarcasmo). Casi todo lo que escribes lo puedo sintetizar en 2.000 caracteres, que to no sepas, es "*harina*" de otro costal.



¿Y lograr que sea entendible y unívoco? ¿O luego va a tener que "derrochar" otros 2000 caracteres para explicar al interlocutor que le había entendido mal, que usted quería decir otra cosa?



> - En el momento en que deconstruyes de forma antojosa un comentario, deja de tener sentido esperar cualquier resultado coherente.



Lo hago de forma metódica, descomponiéndolo en partes independientes que tienen efectos distinguibles sobre el resultado final.
Y lo hago porque quiero separar la paja del grano.

Imagine que a su máxima (_reducir la ingesta de harina *y* azúcar, hacer ejercicio *y* tener una vida equilibrada, sana *y* ordenada) _le añadimos, por enredar, *y*_ bailar bajo la luna llena con un gorro de papel de plata en la cabeza_

¿Cómo, si no es descomponiendo la frase en sus partes y observándolas por separado, distingo lo que sirve de lo que no, y qué efecto tiene cada parte o cada combinación de partes?

Tendré que ir probando combinaciones, y viendo qué diferencias de resultados obtengo con cada una.
Y si resulta que en todas las combinaciones en las que incluyo el baile lunar con gorro de papel de plata no observo mejores resultados, concluiré que esa parte de la frase sobra.

Con el resto de partes, salvando las distancias, lo mismo: si yo veo que el ejercicio influye mucho menos que la dieta (lo cual es cierto), igual decido que me sale más a cuenta concentrarme en lo que como. O a lo mejor me gusta tanto el ejercicio y tan poco cambiar mi dieta, que decido que me sale a cuenta pasarme la vida corriendo y saltando. O veo que llevar una vida ordenada me supone muy poco esfuerzo, y aunque lo que se gana no es mucho, pues algo es algo.



> - Los foros están constituidos por personas, a priori es culpa de las personas por separado, si tu eres tan mediocre que dejas que el sentido de un foro condicione tu comportamiento en el mismo, genial. Lo que usted piense o deje de pensar sobre mi vida, me la pela, ya ha demostrado tener la misma capacidad de intuición que de síntesis.



No, se equivoca. Son las limitaciones del propio medio las que causan esos resultados. 
En un foro se debate con desconocidos. 
Pero para que una comunicación sea efectiva, no es suficiente lo que se dice (porque el lenguaje es imperfecto), hace falta un esquema de la persona en el que encajar lo que se dice, un contexto. En un foro, ante la falta de más contexto, el cerebro llena los huecos con generalizaciones basadas en la experiencia.



> - *Perder peso rápidamente siempre es malo*, de hecho es la antesala de muchos problemas de salud, cardiovasculares, renales, fatiga, cansancio crónico, deficiencias en el hipotálamo. pérdida de densidad ósea, Se recomienda perder entre 1 y 3 kilos semanales de peso corporal, la pérdida siempre tiene que ser constante, para que tu cuerpo pueda asimilar los cambios que supone un cambio drástico en el funcionamiento del mismo. Es imposible pretender mantener un metabolismo sano, perdiendo una cantidad enorme de peso. Las posibilidades que citas son estúpidas, te vuelvo a decir, deja de actuar de forma pretenciosa creyendo que sabe mas de mi que yo de mi mismo.



Afirmación no respaldada con ningún argumento. En este hilo hay más de 20 contraejemplos: personas que han perdido mucho peso muy rápido y no sólo no han empeorado, sino que han mejorado su salud.

Y no pretendo saber más que usted de su salud (aunque apuesto a que creería que un médico, con la misma información que me ha dado a mí, sí que sabría más que usted de su salud. Curioso ¿No?), sólo le invito a que baraje otras posibilidades aparte de la que usted sostiene. 



> - ¿Tomar 0,06 partes de arsénico, boro o plomo por cada litro de agua provoca pérdido crónico de peso?. Estúpido.



Pues al parecer, no es tan estúpido



> - Muchas cosas causaban mi malestar antes de viajar y estaba gordo, nuevamente, comentario estúpido.



¿El mismo malestar?
A ver, a ver.
¿Usted sufrió nuevos síntomas tras perder 15 kg, y los achaca a la pérdida de peso?
¿O ya los sufría de antes cuando estaba gordo, y no tiene sentido achacarlos a nada?
Las dos cosas no valen.




> - ¿Micronutrientes? ¿De que cojones hablas?, en una mesa musulmana clásica bajo la dirección de un Jatib al Hakim o me da igual, mesa peruana no hay deficiencias de ninguna clase, no soy musulmán, pero comía con una comunidad musulmana en Perú durante dos años cuando podía, y comía mucho mejor que el promedio de los españoles y peruanos. ¿Alguna vez has visto en una sola mesa mas de 50 meezes?. Gran parte de mi éxito en la pérdida de peso, se debió precisamente a mi adaptabilidad gastronomico cultural, y en primera instancia a mi aceptación de los beneficios de comer tradicionalmente como un musulmán, lo normal es comer pan manakish, y mojarlo en múltiples preparaciones, arroz bashmati con pollo y jemeez, en labneh con aceite, hummus, falafel, cordero con zaatar, huevos árabes, aceitunas negras aliñadas con menta, ensalada de tomate y pepino con albahaca, fatays de pollo con almendras, kibbeh de ternera con piñones, dukkah y un largo etc...todo comida halal, fresca y comprada al por menor en mercados. ¿Crees que se debe a la falta de micronutrientes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oiga, pues usted sabrá. Yo sólo le daba posibles alternativas. Y ni siquiera porque sepa yo si son ciertas o falsas, sino para hacerle ver que EXISTEN ALTERNATIVAS, y que *su explicación podría ser errónea o incompleta*.



> - Que tu no lo hallas conseguido no significa que no se pueda, yo bajé 15, recuperé un tercio, y perdí ese tercio en 2 meses. En esos dos meses, lo único que necesitaba era disciplina, perder peso en un tiempo prolongado y de forma constante es mejor, porque desarrollas y fijas hábitos en tu vida, que es lo que determina el éxito en estos casos. Bajé 15 kilos en 3 meses, pero no adopté buenos hábitos, hasta que conocí a Abdul Karim...si conoces a algún peruano, que halla estado en Tacna, conocerá a Abdul, y si le pregunta, me conocerá a mí, ya que fuí el único español de toda la historia de Tacna, que ingresó a la comunidad siendo ateo, y salió siendo ateo, con el respeto de toda la comunidad detrás.



Dije PESO DE EQUILIBRIO, que es el peso al que tiende tu cuerpo de forma natural en base a tus costumbres y estilo de vida.

Si bajas 5 kg por debajo de tu peso de equilibrio, es que estás haciendo algo extremo (y seguramente poco recomendable, porque no lo convertirás en costumbre), o te pasa algo chungo.



> - Mas del 80 por ciento de las personas que pierden peso rápido, lo ganan rápido. Esa curva es peligrosa desde un punto de vista clínico. Las dietas mas efectivas son las que se pre-escriben bajo atención de un nutricionista especializado, y las dietas son lentas y constantes, es la la dieta la que tiene que adaptarse a tu cuerpo, y no al revés, y perder peso de forma constante hace que el proceso sea mucho mas biocompatible, ya que va en sincronía con la capacidad que tiene tu cuerpo de regular a mediado plazo todos los procesos metabólicos que permiten que estos no sean un hecho puntual y traumático, si no una realidad factual a largo plazo..



Sí.
Es porque el peso que pierden, lo pierden MAL, con dietas basadas en comer menos y moverse más, que son pérdida de peso para hoy, pero rebote y tumba metabólica para mañana.

Lo de perder peso despacio es precisamente porque se plantean MALAS estrategias, basadas en intentar que el sistema endocrino "no se dé cuenta" de que hay un déficit calórico diario. En vez de preguntarse POR QUÉ el cuerpo lleva años interpretando que tiene que acumular grasa, y CÓMO le mandamos señales de que no, que lo que tiene que hacer es DESHACERSE DE LA GRASA SOBRANTE.

No es la dieta la que tiene que hacerse al cuerpo. 
El cuerpo, si ha acabado con sobrepeso, es que ESTÁ FUNCIONANDO MAL, Y HAY QUE ARREGLARLO.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (1 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Será si pones una foto de un escáner DEXA, _páharo_.
> 
> Si no, lo mismo estás marcado a cincel, pero tienes todos los órganos embutidos en grasa y la vas a diñar a los 50.




Yo creo que aqui sois todos autistas o algo así, si no es imposible que estas cosas pasen y que digais lo que digais

En un hilo que se llama solucion al sobrepeso y la obesidad y bla bla me sueltas esto 

Entran trollazos escocidisimos haciendo proyecciones psicologicas para inventar autoestima a base de bullying a gordos en proceso de dejar de serlo o a ex gordos y entrais al trapo TENIENDO VOSOTROS RAZON.

Si no os importara lo que os dicen ni os molestariais en responder lpero les respondeis siempre, asi que importaros os importa. En lugar de callarles la boca en plan "_mira tio, este era yo ANTES y este soy yo AHORA, ¿ok?_" os dedicais a "_pues el doctor no se cuantos.._.", "_pues el profesor no se quien..._", "_pues la termodinamica..._"

Y venga parrafadas y mas parrafadas y un autistudio tras otro...y ni una puta foto


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Yo creo que aqui sois todos autistas o algo así, si no es imposible que estas cosas pasen y que digais lo que digais
> 
> En un hilo que se llama solucion al sobrepeso y la obesidad y bla bla me sueltas esto
> 
> ...



Es que "sobrepeso" es un término muy difuso.
Un servidor lo enfoca siempre desde el ámbito de la salud, y ahí es mucho más relevante la grasa visceral que la cutánea, y *la grasa visceral no se ve en las fotos.*

Aparte de lo cual, comprenderá que los argumentos pueden ser falsados en abstracto, mientras que enseñar dos fotos de un antes y un después no demuestra nada: primero porque puede deberse a un millón de motivos que no tengan ná que ver (_cum hoc, ergo propter hoc,_ y tal), segundo porque mi caso personal no tiene por qué ser extrapolable al conjunto, y *tercero y más importante: porque no hay forma de saber si las fotos son mías o no.*

Aparte de lo cual, bastante me joden las poquísimas fotos que hay de mí en la red, como para colaborar voluntariamente en que haya más.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Aqui entrais a todos los trapos, la diferencia es que preferis soltar un autistudio tras otro + parrafadas interminables en decenas de mensajes a poner una foto y que desaparezcan los tontos del hilo que cuestionan la bondad de lo que proponeis



No se si no lo entiendes o no lo quieres entender, así que lo intentaré otra vez.

Aquí no se defiende lo que vienen diciendo que se defiende los trolls en su afán por intoxicar osease que dejando harinas y azúcares se consigue un cuerpo musculado, fibroso y yogurín Danone, sino que vuelves a estar dentro de los parámetros de grasa y musculatura de una persona normal.

Que es lo que se considera normal de grasa para un humano género hombre:

- Grasa: 16-20%

Ese es el estandard osease donde están incluidos la mayoría de humanos, después hay gente que geneticamente está por debajo y por arriba. Salvo que seas un monstruo genético, la mayoría de los mortales no pueden conseguir porcentajes de grasa de 10% (que es lo que los trolls ven como lo normal influidos por la propaganda televisiva y de los gimnasios) sin un entrenamiento y una dieta específica para ello.

Muy poca gente puede conseguir un brazo de 40-42 ctm musculado sin un entrenamiento específico para ello.

Aquí nadie defiende que alimentándote así te vas a poner como un culturista y un gusano del gym sino que se puede perder grasa y ganar más músculo dentro de los parámetros de tu genética lo cual es de lo más lógico. Si una persona ha destrozado tanto su cuerpo que parte con un tanto por ciento de grasa elevado y una musculatura por debajo de su musculatura genética normal, obviamente dejando azúcares y harinas perderá grasa y ganará musculatura dentro de los márgenes que marque su genética. No se va a convertir en un yogurín televisivo ni en un culturista por eso como dicen los trolls con ánimo de intoxicar.

Karlos Smith no está defendiendo que ahora tenga la musculatura y el porcentaje de grasa de un Mr Olimpia sino que con el cambio de alimentación consiguió perder grasa y ganar músculo pero porque cuando comenzó su punto de partida en grasa y músculo estaba lejano de los parámetros que marca naturalmente su genética.

Yo estoy musculado pero no por no comer azúcares y harinas sino porque llevo décadas haciendo un entrenamiento específico para ello. Sin ese tipo de entrenamiento seguiría siendo más fuerte y atlético que la media normal porque soy uno de los privilegiados en ese aspecto pero ni muchísimo menos estaría como estoy. Y como eso no tiene nada que ver con el hilo no se para qué cojones habrá que medirse los brazos y las pollas en él para ver quien la tiene más grandes.

Así que abres un hilo donde quieras que vaya de medirse brazos y pollas y al que nos interese el tema ya entraremos en él con fotos de nuestro brazo y nuestro rabo o lo que sea el requisito para ver quien es el más guay de todos, pero aquí no es el sitio de enmierdar con esas cosas salvo que seas un troll interesado en enmierdar.

Es que yo creo que es facilísimo de entender excepto si eres uno de esos trolls.

Saludos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (1 Abr 2019)

Otra parrafada interminable 

Seguis sin entenderlo y sin demostrar nada pero picandoos con gente que entra aqui a trolearos y a llamaros gordos deficientes

Poned una foto vuestra en la que salgáis con con un cartelito escrito a mano que diga SOY EL **USUARIO DE BURBUJA X**, le añadís una foto de antes de empezar a dejar de comer pienso del malo (o sea, pan y otras demacres) y ya habeis enseñado el ANTES VS DESPUES

En el ANTES se os va a ver PEOR que en el DESPUES, eso ya es DEMOSTRACION de que lo que estais proponiendo aqui FUNCIONA

¿Lo habeis entendido ya o me vais a soltar que no sois culturistas o que no se puede saber si el de la foto es uno de vosotros como decía antes uno más atrás? A lo mejor me cae otro autistudio


----------



## Stock Option (1 Abr 2019)

En caso de que pongan fotos no las vería porque tomé la sabia decisión de meter en el ignore a toda la tropa de fanegas que se reunen a hacerse felaciones foriles mutuas.

Pero vamos seguramente tienen tanta piel colgandera que tendrían que ser unos máquinas con los "fotochops", filtros y demás inventos. 

Ya puestos que suban vídeos al youtube si tienen huevos.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Otra parrafada interminable
> 
> Seguis sin entenderlo y sin demostrar nada pero picandoos con gente que entra aqui a trolearos y a llamaros gordos deficientes
> 
> ...




Bueno pues esto no va a ser una parrafada infumable que va a ser bastante cortito.

Sintiéndolo mucho Grapas te vas al ignore por troll.

A pasarlo bien y cuídate.

Saludos.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sé si no me entiende, o es que no me quiere entender. Los trato por separado y luego juntos, a ver cómo encajan las piezas.



- De la teoría al hecho, hay un trecho en tu caso.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Spoiler: CITA CON LA QUE SE ESTRENÓ EN EL HILO
> 
> 
> 
> - No tiene nada que ver, acuérdate que los antiguos gladiadores romanes basaban su dieta principalmente en legumbres, hortalizas y harinas, y poseían los cuerpos mas deseables del Imperio. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. Obviando que siempre es mejor no exagerar las comidas, la pasta puede ser incluso un buen aliado para bajar de peso, la pregunta es ¿que tipo de harinas?. Yo por ejemplo horneo mis propias masas en casa, con aceite del bueno, y sin levadura química, para conseguir un pan pro-biótico. El problema es cuando excedes la cantidad recomendad de hidratos de carbono diárias, y encima consumes aquellas harinas que son hiperprocesadas y hipercalóricas.



- Tampoco razonas ni dices porque es una estupidez lo que dije. ¿Acaso es mentira?. El hilo no es tuyo, no eres el propietario intelectual del mismo, y mi comentario iba en sintonía a los errores de concepto que existen en el hilo desde su primer comentario. Reducir el azúcar y las harinas, no soluciona el sobrepeso, ayuda a mantenerlo a ralla, o bien, lo reduce en cierto grado. La dieta de los gladiadores contenían muchos hidratos de carbono, eso en una dieta orientada a personas con un estilo de vida sedentaria, no son recomendables, el problema es que los gladiadores se mataban a hacer ejercicio hasta el borde de la extenuación, luego si quieres solucionar el sobrepeso, estaría bien introducir en la ecuación el factor ejercicio. 

- En mi casa no mantenemos nuestros cuerpos manteniendo nuestra dieta a ralla, mas que nada por lo tortuoso que resulta. Yo como comida chatarra, y como mierda fuera de casa, dos veces a la semana como en un restaurante turco kebap del malo, ten por seguro que estaría como un barril, si no saliera a caminar por el valle, hiciera sentadillas, abdominales, o practicara boxeo cuatro veces por semana. Quita el ejercicio de mi vida, y manteniendo los mismos hábitos alimenticios ten por seguro que engordo.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿No insinuaba en este post que no tenía nada que ver lo de reducir azúcar (QUE NO AZÚCARES, INSISTO) y harinas, porque "gladiadores"?



- Por fín haces esa distinción. El problema es que parece que he sido yo el primero en hacerla, en considerar valga la redundancia, que el "azúcar" no se puede usar como sustitutivo para referirse a los azúcares...la fruta lleva fructosa, en cantidades naturalmente compatibles con una dieta sana. Pongamos en la palestra a una persona que no consume nada de azúcares, y a una que consume azúcares a través de las frutas...¿quien a priori tiene pinta de estar mas sano?.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y lo que yo infería NO ES que usted dijera que el ejercicio de un atleta valga para un sedentario, sino que la DIETA de un atleta valdría para un sedentario.



- El ejercicio de un atleta vale para una persona con estilo de vida sedentario, todo es cuestión de voluntad, anda que no existen casos de personas obesas, que ahora son atletas, es el caso de (_*particulares y páginas*_) Hartmann Health, Blogdadrika, Emlialeon, Fattofit...



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y NO, no vale. Un sedentario no debe comer lo mismo que un atleta.



- ¿Y quien ha dicho que deba? Otra vez vuelves a inferir cosas que yo nunca he dicho. También dije que la dieta tiene que balancearse en función del estilo de vida, y los requerimientos diarios del sujeto, de hay que recomiende ponerse en manos de nutricionista, y no fiarse de los comentarios de un foro como este, donde parece, pretendéis tener mas razón que un nutricionista promedio... ¿Que quiero decir con esto?. Un nutricionista valorará el estilo de vida, y adaptará una dieta en función del mismo, una persona no puede comer como un atleta, salvo si lleva una vida atlética.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No cambie de tercio USTED:
> 
> 1.- el hilo va de que *evitar azúcar y harinas resuelve el sobrepeso*.
> 2.- usted reconoce que *evitar azúcar y harinas reduce el peso*
> 3.- reducir el peso (OBVIAMENTE) *resuelve el sobrepeso*



- Después de inferir tonterías de mis comentarios, y desconsiderar mis opiniones, creo que puede tutearme. 

1: Aquí vuelves a cometer el mismo error, evitar el azúcar y las harinas no resuelven per se el sobrepeso.

2: Este punto no entra en conflicto con el anterior, yo he dicho que reduce, tu dices que resuelve...son dos conceptos distintos. Tu partes de un hecho absoluto, yo parto de uno hipotético, no todas las restricciones, ni reducciones de alimentos, tienen el mismo efecto sobre las personas, habrá que valorar, el estilo de vida, la actividad física, el metabolismo, la edad y un montón de factores más...

3: ¿Obviamente?. Estúpidamente dirás, yo no conozco a nadie que halla resuelto sus problemas de obesidad reduciendo el azúcar y las harinas solamente. Las habrá, si, pero tendrás que despejar las incógnitas antes mencionadas antes de sacar conclusiones gilipollas como las tuyas. La reducción de azúcar y de harinas es directamente proporcional al peso perdido, pero esto tiene un margen de acción, si peso 15 kilos de más, por citarte un ejemplo, lo mas probable es que pierda una cuarta parte, o la mitad, no todo el peso. Vuelvo a lo mismo, mejor será una dieta libre, donde poder comer lo que me salga de los huevos, exceptuando los alimentos hidrogenados y altos en azúcares refinados, y hacer ejercicio, que es lo que hace el común de los mortales. Si dejar de comer azúcar y harina fuera la solución, los gimnasios estarían vacíos.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No hay más vuelta de hoja.
> Luego si quiere hablamos de si hay otras formas de resolver el sobrepeso, o de los casos límite en los que evitar harina y azúcar no es suficiente, o de los casos límite en los que no hace falta suprimir ciertos tipos (escasísimos y rarísimos) de harina especial y bien preparada.



- No es un caso límite, es muy habitual que las personas que restringen o reducen significativamente harinas y azúcares en general, no les valga para solucionar su estado de sobrepeso. Es de sentido común, si mantenemos la actividad diaria y la ingesta de calorias de un cuerpo con un peso estable, y reducimos el azúcar y las harinas, es predecible que el sujeto perderá masa adiposa con el tiempo, pero no le va a solucionar el sobrepeso, ya que esta carencia se compensa con el tiempo, de hecho es muy común que mucha gente tenga que ir al gimnasio, o ni siquiera eso, simplemente salir a la calle a caminar, para reducir 5 o 7 kilos, que se mantienen estables, aún con una ingesta de azúcares y de harinas ya controlada. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero para el *GRUESO* (pun intended ) de la población con sobrepeso, evitar *el azúcar y* *las harinas que comen* (que no son la harina mágica de los granos sagrados, molidos con marmol de carrara en luna llena, fermentados en sudor de virgen durante 40 días y horneados con carbón ancestral del averno: son harinas industriales ultrarrefinadas de mierda) les hace perder peso, con lo que *solucionan* (si quiera en parte) *su sobrepeso.*



- Por más que te quieres mofar de mis comentarios, una cosa está segura, no tengo la culpa yo, ni la industria alimentaria de este país, que la gente no consuma harinas no refinadas.,. En España para que te hagas una idea, el 35 por ciento de los panes, se elaboran con harina integral ¿El problema?, Que la gente promedio compra el pan del supermercado, en vez de ir a panaderías especializadas. En mi pueblo tenemos la Gallofa, preparan el pan delante de tus narices, y claro, vale más que el del mercado. Tacañería, codicia y vagancia... ese es el problema. 

"_Solo un 35 por ciento de los panes elaborados, están hechos con harinas integrales: Esta la conclusión de un estudio desarrollado por los estudiantes del Máster de Calidad, Desarrollo e Innovación de los Alimentos de la Universidad de Valladolid, en la asignatura de Cereales, que imparte el catedrático del Área de Tecnología de Alimentos, Manuel Gómez Pallarés, en la Escuela de Ingenierías Agrarias de Palencia_. "

- En mi barrio hay una familia sefardí judía que vino de Israel en los años 80, y tenemos al menos dos familias musulmanas, los musulmanes y judíos, que están obligados por sus religiones a consumir comida mucho mas orgánica y natural que nosotros, la hallan. Un Judío puede encontrar comida Khoser, y un musulmán comida Halal, que me quieras vender la moto de que la industria alimenticia de este país no te da opciones...es estúpido. Las harinas refinadas son mas populares, porque son mas baratas a la hora de procesar en la industria alimenticia, y eso repercute en el precio. Comer sano, es mas caro, pero yo si estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio, y lo llevo haciendo desde que conocí a la comunidad musulmana de Tacna en Perú hace 2 años y 6 meses. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dicho esto, por supuesto que no se trata de una verdad absoluta e irrefutable: simplemente es *suficientemente cierto para suficiente gente como para que sea valioso señalarlo.
> .*



- No existen datos estadísticos, sin embargo si existen datos estadísticos que demuestran que una dieta balanceada, y un ejercicio constante, son beneficiosos para bajar de peso. Esas dietas que se señalan aquí son dietas atemporales, que no funcionan por cierto, o al menos no a largo plazo. Someter tu cuerpo a algo que no te gusta durante un tiempo X para bajar de peso es un estupidez. Las dietas mas efectivas reducen signifivamente, mas no restringen los alimentos, y mantienen una composición de alimentos variada y estable en el tiempo, compatible con un estilo de vida, presumiblemente activo. Comer menos pero estar quieto, sigue siendo sedentarismo y el sedentarismo sigue siendo pernicioso, peses mas o peses menos. 

- Aquí nadie cuestiona los efectos beneficiosos de una dieta baja en harinas y en azúcares, lo que cuestiono es el valor absoluto que le quieres dar. Una baja ingesta de harinas y azúcares, ayuda a MANTENER el peso, y a REDUCIRLO, pero no a SOLUCIONAR EL SOBREPESO. 

Fuente:
Effects of Dietary Composition on Energy Expenditure During Weight-Loss Maintenance 
How do people define moderation? - PubMed - NCBI 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cuando una representación simple es suficiente, no hace falta ahondar.
> Cuando la representación simple FALLA ESTREPITOSAMENTE (99% dietas fallidas, obesidad y diabetes en aumento), es el momento de afinar la representación, porque el modelo simplista no funciona bien.



- No estás siendo concreto, estás actuando nuevamente de forma pedante, y superficial ¿Que dietas y qué estudios estadísticos lo corroboran?. Irónicamente el único modelo simplista que veo, es el tuyo a la hora de referir conclusiones. Sobre el resto del post, tengo 38 comentarios que responder, y me parece una perdida de tiempo ahondar en el resto de puntos...tus intervenciones son largas y superficiales, no merece la pena.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> 1- Yo vivo en un entorno rural y me es imposible encontrar harina integral auténtica. De la integral falsa que es la que me temo que tú consumirás creyendo que es auténtica si la encuentro por todos lados.



- Será porque no lo has intentado, los pocos estudios sobre calidad alimenticia, señalan que al menos el 35 por ciento de los panes del mercado están compuestos de harina integral. Claro, la mayor parte de esos panes son caros, ergo lo que ponemos de manifiesto no es la imposibilidad de hallar algo en concreto, si no de tu incapacidad personal y te tu falto criterio para hallar aquello que pretendes. En Cantabria, que es una comunidad pequeña encuentro de todo, encuentro ají peruano fresco, que es jodido de encontrar, pero le encuentro, té natural, de ceilán, de china, de japón, encuentro harina de fuerza venezolana para hacer arepas, incluso encuentro salvados para hacer cereales 100 por 100 integrales. ¿De verdad me dices que un cantabro promedio, tiene mas accesibilidad a productos orgnánicos que una persona que no se ha dignado en decir de donde es?. Me huele a podrido. 

- Mis abuelos, que son de Jaén y de Málaga también encuentran de todo, saben que soy un entusiasta de la comida árabe, y cuando voy a Ibros, que es una región diminuta, encuentro harinas orgánicas para hornear pan y masas, o en Mijas, que es una localidad costera de Málaga. 



zapatitos dijo:


> La producción de harina necesita maquinaria distinta que la harina refinada y por tanto es más sencillo refinar toda la harina y después añadirle germen y salvado y venderla como integral. La legislación lo permite. Así que como no sea en molinos artesanos no se donde encontrarás esa harina integral auténtica.



- No es mas sencillo, es mas barato. Te pregunto ¿Eres pobre?, solo así vas a convencerme de tu incapacidad por hallar comida, que el resto de personas si podemos. En Perú, muchas empresas carecen de los medios tecnológicos para procesar la harina con la misma facilidad con la que lo hacemos en Europa,, y venden harinas no refinadas...¿En España, o mejor dicho, en la zona de España donde vives tú no se puede?. 



zapatitos dijo:


> 2 - No. Problemas como la resistencia a la insulina se solucionan definitivamente con la restricción de azúcares. Mientras, los nutricionistas con dos dedos de frente como tú los llamas les aconsejan reducir los azúcares mientras consumen medicamenteos como la metformina y/o la insulina. El resultado ya lo estamos viendo, cada día más diabéticos, cuando la solución como digo es bastante sencilla, restricción de azúcares y se acabó la resistencia a la insulina. Dependiendo de lo castigado que estés tardarás más o menos en recuperar la normalidad o como mínimo mejorar muchísimo.



- El problema es que hablamos de personas normales, es decir, personas que no sufren enfermedades crónicas, los cuales requieren dietas especiales y condicionadas a sus respectivas patologías metabólicas. Tu simplemente no puedes usar excepciones para referir reglas, referir personas que padecen hiperinsulinemia, no es un ejercicio muy honesto ni lo suficientemente coherente como para refutar comentarios de personas que estamos mas centradas, incluyendo, aùn con todas las diferencias existentes a Smiling Jack.



zapatitos dijo:


> Después y cuando ya has solucionado el problema es cuando puedes optar por seguir con la restricción o hacer la reducción de azúcares.



- Volvemos a lo mismo, estadísticamente hablando ¿Que parte de la población española padece hiperinsulinemia?. Tu opinión aquí me importa una mierda, quiero datos.



zapatitos dijo:


> 3-4-5-6 - No dices nada así que no hay nada que responder.



- Aquí te pasó lo mismo que te pasa habitualmente cuando vas de compras, te dió pereza y te decantaste por lo mas fácil. 



zapatitos dijo:


> 7 - Yo no estoy hablando de Reducción de Peso sino de REDUCCION DE PESO + SALUD así que céntrate y aprende a leer tú. Perder Peso no es sinónimo de Ganar Salud.



- Es una estupidez lo que dices, por norma general, una reducción controlada de peso, es beneficiosa para la salud. Aquí hablamos de reducciones controladas, no de lo que te salga de las narices. 



zapatitos dijo:


> SALUD - Estado en que un ser vivo o un organismo no tiene ninguna lesión ni padece ninguna enfermedad y ejerce con total normalidad todas su funciones.



- Sabemos lo que significa el término "Salud". 



zapatitos dijo:


> Ahora analiza si todos los que son delgados o han perdido peso cumplen ese requisito y vas y lo expones.



- No existen datos estadísticos, porque lo que pides es un gilipollez...afortunadamente las entidades en la materia no gastan millonadas en despejar las incógnitas de tus retrasadas premisas.



zapatitos dijo:


> 8 - ¿Quien está aquí restringiendo nutrientes? Que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar, lo que no hacemos es abusar de un nutriente que no necesitamos en tan altas dosis como son los carbohidratos. No tiene ningún sentido hacer 5 comidas basadas en un nutriente como los carbohidratos de combustible cuando la inmensa mayoría de la gente está utilizando en su día a día otro tipo de nutriente como combustible (la grasa)



- Yo no, desde luego. Simplemente considero que se hacen referencias genéricas a una serie de términos, sin ahondar en los mismos, cometiendo errores de concepto. Que yo sepa, el único que se molestó en separar el trigo de la paja fuí yo, cuando dejé bien claro que no podeis meter en el mismo saco alimentos solo porque contienen azúcares, o son considerados harinas.



zapatitos dijo:


> Todos esos carbohidratos extras se acumulan en grasa y todos esos picos innecesarios de insulina terminando creando la resistencia y todos los problemas derivados que tanto abundan hoy en día.



- Suele ocurrir entre la población con un estilo de vida sedentario. Yo no centro el debate en esas personas que pretenden bajar de peso tocándose los huevos en casa, hablo de toda la gente sensata que equilibra una dieta balanceada y controlada con unos hábitos de vida correctos. Incluso la gente delgada, con un peso dentro de los estándares considerados "_*sanos*_", tienen riesgo de padecer determinados tipos de enfermedades, cuando mantienen una vida sedentaria. El sedentarismo es pernicioso, casi tanto o mas que la obesidad, en tanto en cuanto está relacionada con ambos casos.



zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Consumimos carbohidratos? SI LOS CONSUMIMOS, que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar. Yo por ejemplo los consumo de las verduras, alguna fruta y de las paellas y tortillas de patatas que me como los fines de semana. Otros lo hacen de la manera que mejor les venga.



- La paella usa arroz refinado ¡Oh! ¡Dark Vader Retro!...Nah, es coña, pero sí, el arroz refinado se incluye en muchas dietas para bajar de peso, y funciona, funciona en conjunción con una serie de premisas. Las tortillas de patatas usan aceites refinados, el aceite refinado es un riesgo para la salud, se relaciona con ciertos tipos de cáncer, las patatas tienen un alto índice de grasas cuando se concinan con lo anteriormente cocinado, todo lo que me citas, o mejor dicho, casi todo, si se expone, es malo para la salud, lo que pasa es que aquí corroboras mis sospechas. puedes comer dentro de un margen aceptable lo que te salga de los cojones, lo que determina si bajas o no de peso, es esto que acabo de decir, y unos buenos hábitos de vida. Es curioso, yo tengo unos hábitos bastante parecidos a los tuyos, sin embargo hay gente que come menos que yo y sigue gorda, la diferencia es que yo muevo el culo TODOS los dias. 



zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Qué no hacemos? Estar todo el día rumiando pienso como si fuéramos una vaca.



- Eso será en tu comunidad, las vacas que yo conozco, en mi comunidad se alimentan de "_*prao*_" y de "_*heno*_" en invierno. Otra cosa respecto a tí no se, pero mejor carne, mejor nata, mejor queso y mejor leche. Aunque tampoco tiene nada que ver, la ganadería caprina se intensificó mucho cuando ingresaron los musulmanes en España, y desde entonces puedes hallar leche y quesos, especialmente en el sur de la península, con una calidad que supera incluso a la de nuestras vacas, sin contar además que la leche de la cabra es mucho mas biocompatible con nuestros cuerpos que la de la leche. La mejor leche y el mejor queso de cabra que he probado ha sido en Marruecos y en Egipto cuando estuve de vacaciones, si unos pastores beduinos, o amazhigh pueden tener acceso a eso, no se porque tú no, y los demás si.



zapatitos dijo:


> Los más veteranos recordamos cuando los nutricionistas y mèdicos recomendaban el aceite de maiz, colza, palma y similares y decían que el aceite de oliva era muy perjudicial para la salud. También recordamos cuando el salmón era practicamente veneno, ahora te lo recomiendan todos los "nutricionistas" o el huevo tan vapuleado siempre (si te comías más de un par de ellos a la semana te ibas practicamente a morir) y que poco a poco también van ganando prensa.



- Bueno, muchas de las cosas que se dicen, tanto para afirmar como para refutar cosas, nacen de las premisas de entidades o personas particulares con años de experiencia, por tanto, lo que se diga o deje de decirse hace años me la chufla, seguro que mas de la mitad de los cosas que decimos aquí no tiene validez dentro de 50 años.



zapatitos dijo:


> Permítime que me ría de los "nutricionistas" y sus sabios consejos.
> 
> Saludos.



- Perfecto, hazlo, yo me río de los insensatos que ignoran sus sabios consejos en muchos casos. Mi estado de salud se lo debo a nutricionistas, a mi sentido común, y a un Jatib. Creo que el peso del nutricionista en la ecuación en virtud de los resultados de los que gozo, son incuestionables.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Joder que nivel hablamos de restringir todo tipo de azucares refinados (incluida las harinas) y suelta lo de la restriccion de nutrientes.



- ¿Restricción de nutrientes? ¿Cuando he dicho yo eso, y en que términos? , Eso para empezar. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los refinados son energia pura innecesaria con bajisimos nutrientes.



- Ya lo sé, ya he hablado de eso hace bastante tiempo atrás...el término correcto para designar ese tipo de alimentos, es el de "_*alimentos superfluos*_". Por otro lado, no todos los alimentos refinados son igual de superfluos, y no todos los alimentos refinados son restringidos en una dieta balanceada, de hecho muchos se usan como base para múltiples recetas, como el caso del arroz; El arroz blanco es un alimento refinado y procesado, y sin embargo se incluye en las dietas, al ser un alimento compuesto de fibra y agua, y que además sacia.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una almendra tiene carbos y esta a tope de nutrientes a ver si lo entendemos.



- Gracias por rizar el rizo...solo quiero que sepas que fué totalmente innecesario.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Carbos hay naturales a montones llenos de (micro)nutrientes (frutos secos, tuberculos, verduras...)



- ¡Genial!, El problema es que no todos cobramos lo suficiente como para comprarnos kilos y kilos de alimentos con una alta carga nutricional, ya que tienen la particularidad de ser caros en la mayoría de los casos. A mí me gustan los frutos secos, al menos en el pueblo, solía comerme medio kilo de avellanas y de almendras diárias...ahora no es tan fácil conseguirlas, sin embargo puedo usar una base, compuesta por un alimento genérico, y darle un trato sano, por ejemplo puedo usar arroz blanco bashmati y hacerme un mansaj de verduras con pollo de corral, o puedo usar después de un duro ejercicio un poco de pasta, para hacerme una ensalada de pasta con fruta y atún.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - De la teoría al hecho, hay un trecho en tu caso.



Afirmación no fundamentada



> - Tampoco razonas ni dices porque es una estupidez lo que dije. ¿Acaso es mentira?. El hilo no es tuyo, no eres el propietario intelectual del mismo, y mi comentario iba en sintonía a los errores de concepto que existen en el hilo desde su primer comentario.



Nunca le he acusado de decir estupideces (buena fe que, por cierto, no ha sido recíproca).
Dije (y digo) que el estilo de vida de los gladiadores no invalida la premisa inicial del hilo.



> Reducir el azúcar y las harinas, no soluciona el sobrepeso, ayuda a mantenerlo a ralla, o bien, lo reduce en cierto grado. La dieta de los gladiadores contenían muchos hidratos de carbono, eso en una dieta orientada a personas con un estilo de vida sedentaria, no son recomendables, el problema es que los gladiadores se mataban a hacer ejercicio hasta el borde de la extenuación, luego si quieres solucionar el sobrepeso, estaría bien introducir en la ecuación el factor ejercicio.



Usted *dice* que no soluciona el sobrepeso ("ayuda", pero según usted no es suficiente), pero *no lo justifica*. 



> - En mi casa no mantenemos nuestros cuerpos manteniendo nuestra dieta a ralla, mas que nada por lo tortuoso que resulta. Yo como comida chatarra, y como mierda fuera de casa, dos veces a la semana como en un restaurante turco kebap del malo, ten por seguro que estaría como un barril, si no saliera a caminar por el valle, hiciera sentadillas, abdominales, o practicara boxeo cuatro veces por semana. Quita el ejercicio de mi vida, y manteniendo los mismos hábitos alimenticios ten por seguro que engordo.



Perfecto, nadie se lo niega. Pero ese es SU caso. 
El caso de otra persona puede ser, por ejemplo, que aborrece o no tiene tiempo o posibilidad de hacer ejercicio físico, y en cambio tiene facilidad para modificar su patrón alimentario.
Otro puede que tenga 10 minutos al día para hacer ALGO de ejercicio, y controle bastante (aunque no por completo) lo que come.

Y todas esas soluciones pueden obtener resultados muy similares.



> - Por fín haces esa distinción. El problema es que parece que he sido yo el primero en hacerla, en considerar valga la redundancia, que el "azúcar" no se puede usar como sustitutivo para referirse a los azúcares...la fruta lleva fructosa, en cantidades naturalmente compatibles con una dieta sana. Pongamos en la palestra a una persona que no consume nada de azúcares, y a una que consume azúcares a través de las frutas...¿quien a priori tiene pinta de estar mas sano?.



¿Por fin? En *CADA* respuesta he señalado que *azúcar no es azúcares*, y que uno de los grandes factores en el sobrepeso es *la sobrecarga de FRUCTOSA* (así, en grande, pa que se vea)



> - El ejercicio de un atleta vale para una persona con estilo de vida sedentario, todo es cuestión de voluntad, anda que no existen casos de personas obesas, que ahora son atletas, es el caso de (_*particulares y páginas*_) Hartmann Health, Blogdadrika, Emlialeon, Fattofit...



Yo no he hablado *en ningún caso *de si el ejercicio de un atleta vale o no vale para un sedentario, vuelva a leer.



> - ¿Y quien ha dicho que deba? Otra vez vuelves a inferir cosas que yo nunca he dicho. También dije que la dieta tiene que balancearse en función del estilo de vida, y los requerimientos diarios del sujeto, de hay que recomiende ponerse en manos de nutricionista, y no fiarse de los comentarios de un foro como este, donde parece, pretendéis tener mas razón que un nutricionista promedio... ¿Que quiero decir con esto?. Un nutricionista valorará el estilo de vida, y adaptará una dieta en función del mismo, una persona no puede comer como un atleta, salvo si lleva una vida atlética.



No sé ¿Nadie? ¿Usted al poner a atletas como contraejemplo sobre recomendaciones dietéticas para sedentarios?

Sobre lo que valora o no un nutricionista, ya me dirá por qué les extiende esa fe que a otros nos niega.
Y sobre si el nutricionista sabe más o menos que los piraos de un foro... pues el nutricionista puede que "sepa" lo que le han enseñado, si no se ha molestado en investigar por su cuenta, y lo que se enseña (desde hace como 50 años) es que "balance calórico: moverse más, comer menos". 
De los efectos que tienen los diferentes alimentos sobre el sistema endocrino (¡que es el que regula el peso!), poco o nada.
De los resultados de los estudios científicos más recientes, poco o nada.
De todo lo que no sea la ortodoxia de los últimos 50 años, poco o nada.



> - Después de inferir tonterías de mis comentarios, y desconsiderar mis opiniones, creo que puede tutearme.
> 
> 1: Aquí vuelves a cometer el mismo error, evitar el azúcar y las harinas no resuelven per se el sobrepeso.



2: Este punto no entra en conflicto con el anterior, yo he dicho que reduce, tu dices que resuelve...son dos conceptos distintos. Tu partes de un hecho absoluto, yo parto de uno hipotético, no todas las restricciones, ni reducciones de alimentos, tienen el mismo efecto sobre las personas, habrá que valorar, el estilo de vida, la actividad física, el metabolismo, la edad y un montón de factores más...

3: ¿Obviamente?. Estúpidamente dirás, yo no conozco a nadie que halla resuelto sus problemas de obesidad reduciendo el azúcar y las harinas solamente. Las habrá, si, pero tendrás que despejar las incógnitas antes mencionadas antes de sacar conclusiones gilipollas como las tuyas. La reducción de azúcar y de harinas es directamente proporcional al peso perdido, pero esto tiene un margen de acción, si peso 15 kilos de más, por citarte un ejemplo, lo mas probable es que pierda una cuarta parte, o la mitad, no todo el peso. Vuelvo a lo mismo, mejor será una dieta libre, donde poder comer lo que me salga de los huevos, exceptuando los alimentos hidrogenados y altos en azúcares refinados, y hacer ejercicio, que es lo que hace el común de los mortales. Si dejar de comer azúcar y harina fuera la solución, los gimnasios estarían vacíos.[/quote]

Supongo que se refiere a que evitar azúcar y harinas reduce el sobrepeso, *pero no lo bastante*...
...pero tampoco fundamenta esa afirmación en nada.
¿No conoce usted a nadie que haya resuelto sus problemas de obesidad reduciendo azúcar y harinas



- No es un caso límite, es muy habitual que las personas que restringen o reducen significativamente harinas y azúcares en general, no les valga para solucionar su estado de sobrepeso. Es de sentido común, si mantenemos la actividad diaria y la ingesta de calorias de un cuerpo con un peso estable, y reducimos el azúcar y las harinas, es predecible que el sujeto perderá masa adiposa con el tiempo, pero no le va a solucionar el sobrepeso, ya que esta carencia se compensa con el tiempo, de hecho es muy común que mucha gente tenga que ir al gimnasio, o ni siquiera eso, simplemente salir a la calle a caminar, para reducir 5 o 7 kilos, que se mantienen estables, aún con una ingesta de azúcares y de harinas ya controlada.



> - Por más que te quieres mofar de mis comentarios, una cosa está segura, no tengo la culpa yo, ni la industria alimentaria de este país, que la gente no consuma harinas no refinadas.,. En España para que te hagas una idea, el 35 por ciento de los panes, se elaboran con harina integral



¿Y qué proporción se prepara con harina REALMENTE INTEGRAL (no harina blanca mezclada con salvado y gérmen), con masa fermentada naturalmente sin aditivos panarios y preparada con cereales tradicionales (no trigo moderno, vaya)?¿El 5%? ¿El 1%?
¿Y quién puede pagar lo que cuesta?



> ¿El problema?, Que la gente promedio compra el pan del supermercado, en vez de ir a panaderías especializadas. En mi pueblo tenemos la Gallofa, preparan el pan delante de tus narices, y claro, vale más que el del mercado. Tacañería, codicia y vagancia... ese es el problema.



O a lo mejor, ignorancia y pobreza, que tó pué sé. 
Si yo no sé que el pan industrial es veneno, y sólo sé que cuesta la décima parte y no me tengo que ir a Casa Cristo a comprarlo...

"_Solo un 35 por ciento de los panes elaborados, están hechos con harinas integrales: Esta la conclusión de un estudio desarrollado por los estudiantes del Máster de Calidad, Desarrollo e Innovación de los Alimentos de la Universidad de Valladolid, en la asignatura de Cereales, que imparte el catedrático del Área de Tecnología de Alimentos, Manuel Gómez Pallarés, en la Escuela de Ingenierías Agrarias de Palencia_. "

- En mi barrio hay una familia sefardí judía que vino de Israel en los años 80, y tenemos al menos dos familias musulmanas, los musulmanes y judíos, que están obligados por sus religiones a consumir comida mucho mas orgánica y natural que nosotros, la hallan. Un Judío puede encontrar comida Khoser, y un musulmán comida Halal, que me quieras vender la moto de que la industria alimenticia de este país no te da opciones...es estúpido. Las harinas refinadas son mas populares, porque son mas baratas a la hora de procesar en la industria alimenticia, y eso repercute en el precio. Comer sano, es mas caro, pero yo si estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio, y lo llevo haciendo desde que conocí a la comunidad musulmana de Tacna en Perú hace 2 años y 6 meses.[/quote]

Nonono, yo no he dicho que no dé opciones. 
Digo que no informa (por la cuenta que le trae) sobre las consecuencias de elegir una u otra opción, y de hecho juega a desinformar porque le cunde mucho más vender mierda que vender pan (si no les cundiera más, venderían pan y no mierda)
Y digo que como la gente no sabe por lo que paga cuando compra pan-pan, pues no paga.
Y que no todo el mundo se puede permitir multiplicar por 10 o por 15 lo que gasta en pan.
Y con esos mimbres, más EFECTIVO decir "no comas pan" que decir "come pan caro y difícil de encontrar"



> - No existen datos estadísticos, sin embargo si existen datos estadísticos que demuestran que una dieta balanceada, y un ejercicio constante, son beneficiosos para bajar de peso. Esas dietas que se señalan aquí son dietas atemporales, que no funcionan por cierto, o al menos no a largo plazo. Someter tu cuerpo a algo que no te gusta durante un tiempo X para bajar de peso es un estupidez. Las dietas mas efectivas reducen signifivamente, mas no restringen los alimentos, y mantienen una composición de alimentos variada y estable en el tiempo, compatible con un estilo de vida, presumiblemente activo. Comer menos pero estar quieto, sigue siendo sedentarismo y el sedentarismo sigue siendo pernicioso, peses mas o peses menos.



Claro que existen, lo que pasa es que usted no los conoce.
Implementar un cambio duradero en la dieta para EVITAR azúcar y harinas no es tan difícil (muchos aquí llevamos AÑOS con ello).
Porque EVITAR no es PROHIBIR, es que sepas que son para EXCEPCIONES MEDIDAS. 



> - Aquí nadie cuestiona los efectos beneficiosos de una dieta baja en harinas y en azúcares, lo que cuestiono es el valor absoluto que le quieres dar. Una baja ingesta de harinas y azúcares, ayuda a MANTENER el peso, y a REDUCIRLO, pero no a SOLUCIONAR EL SOBREPESO.



Pa usté la perra gorda, porque creo que hace un rato largo que decimos, más o menos, lo mismo.
Usted insiste en no querer darle a la estrategia un grado de efectividad que yo tampoco defiendo (la frase es razonablemente cierta, pero tiene mucho que matizar).
Yo trato de hacerle ver que, dentro de que no se puede tomar la recomendación como si fuera palabra de Dios, es mucho (muchísimo) más efectiva de lo que usted da a entender, y por qué. 



> - No estás siendo concreto, estás actuando nuevamente de forma pedante, y superficial ¿Que dietas y qué estudios estadísticos lo corroboran?. Irónicamente el único modelo simplista que veo, es el tuyo a la hora de referir conclusiones. Sobre el resto del post, tengo 38 comentarios que responder, y me parece una perdida de tiempo ahondar en el resto de puntos...tus intervenciones son largas y superficiales, no merece la pena.



Dietas: las que sigue el grueso de la población mundial moderna, en tanto entiende que el sobrepeso es malo para la salud
Estadísticas: estadísticas mundiales de obesidad y sobrepeso, prevalencia en aumento desde los 70
Modelo simplista: asumir que un déficit calórico vía dieta y ejercicio adelgaza a medio-largo plazo
Modelo detallado: incorporar el funcionamiento del sistema endocrino y el impacto de los diferentes tipos de alimento, el ejercicio y los hábitos de vida sobre el mismo al modelo anterior.

La síntesis de conclusiones (evita azúcares y harinas) NO ES el modelo.
El modelo (resumido) es lo que a usted le parecían parrafadas infumables sobre la resistencia a la insulina, y asumo que ignoró.

En todo caso, veo que está más interesado en quedar encima que en ver si hay algo que podría aprender del intercambio, así que no insisto más.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Abr 2019)

AÑADO:

*Hiperinsulinemia <=> sobrepeso*

NO EXISTEN ni gordos sin hiperinsulinemia, ni gente con hiperinsulinemia que no esté gorda

Lo digo por esto:



> - El problema es que hablamos de *personas normales*, es decir, personas que no sufren enfermedades crónicas, los cuales requieren dietas especiales y condicionadas a sus respectivas patologías metabólicas. Tu simplemente no puedes usar excepciones para referir reglas, *referir personas que padecen hiperinsulinemia*, no es un ejercicio muy honesto ni lo suficientemente coherente como para refutar comentarios de personas que estamos mas centradas, incluyendo, aùn con todas las diferencias existentes a Smiling Jack.



Las "personas normales" no tienen hiperinsulinemia...NI SOBREPESO.
Si te funciona bien la insulina, pues come harina y lo que te rote (pero ojo con el azúcar en exceso, que ese sí que te jode la sensibilidad en cero coma)


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> Si dejar de comer azúcar y harina fuera la solución, los gimnasios estarían vacíos.



Si la gente dejara de comer azúcar y harina.

Están llenos de gente que hace dieta comiendo, incluyendo las barritas y el acuarius del gimnasio, siete veces al dia.

Lo conforeros no se dan cuenta porque solo te han leído en este hilo, no en el de Siria o el de los gitanos de Vallecas, pero yo se que eres un cm pagado por el lidl para ir, citando, a la contra en los hilos que intervienes y generar tráfico.

Pasate por el del juicio del process, que guerrilla y yo nos reiremos tomes la postura que tomes, y deja de trolear aquí, que ya te repites.


----------



## Ketemeto (1 Abr 2019)

Marcos el de fitnessrevolucionario.com dice que come esto cuando hace dieta cetogénica.

¿Cómo puede ser que un hombre adulto que además está ciclado y musculado a tope coma solo eso?

Fijaos bien en el menú porque eso no lo come ni una anoréxica. Es imposible que no palme de hambre.

Mi plan cetogénico, menús de ejemplo y la necesidad de incluir desafíos ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - ¿Restricción de nutrientes? ¿Cuando he dicho yo eso, y en que términos? , Eso para empezar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te tengo que dar la razon en una cosa y corregirte en otra, sin acritud.

No me metas el arroz en el saco de refinados, por Tutatis. El arroz puede tener cosas buenas y cosas malas pero no es un refinado.

Se consume en muy diversas formas y puede formar parte de una dieta equilibrada y no da ningun problema. Es el alimento con alto contenido de hidratos de origen natural 'mas limpio' que hay. No lo han jodido de momento con transgenicos y no contiene gluten, es muy digerible y dejado enfriar una buena fuente de almidon resistente. Yo lo tomo todas las semanas.

Ahora te doy la razon, hay grandes masas de poblacion que se tienen que hinchar a panificados y pasta para poder comer medio decentemente. Esa es una de las razones de que la obesidad se haya extendido como la peste. En paises en via de desarrollo, la base de la alimentacion son harinas de maiz y trigo que la gran industria sirve a precio de pienso humano.

Hay un monton de estadisticas que relacionan bajo nivel economico con altos niveles de obesidad... triste pero cierto.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Si la gente dejara de comer azúcar y harina.



- Si entramos en el campo de la especulación, no acabaríamos nunca.



Incorrezto dijo:


> Están llenos de gente que hace dieta comiendo, incluyendo las barritas y el acuarius del gimnasio, siete veces al dia.



- Bueno, consumir Aquarius y tomar barritas mal llamadas energéticas, no es nada malo per se, siempre y cuando estén haciendo ejercicio de manera copiosa. Creo que hacer ejercicio justifica más que no hacer nada, el tomarte Aquarius o cualquier otro alimento superfluo. Todos lo hacemos, de hecho es normal, que incluso la gente que hace ejercicio se tome sus caprichos hipercalóricos entre semana...un par de barritas diarias no hacen daño, siempre y cuando esté llevando una dieta equilibrada en casa. 



Incorrezto dijo:


> Lo conforeros no se dan cuenta porque solo te han leído en este hilo, no en el de Siria o el de los gitanos de Vallecas, pero yo se que eres un cm pagado por el lidl para ir, citando, a la contra en los hilos que intervienes y generar tráfico.



- Bueno, no he participado en ningún hilo sobre gitanos...no que yo me acuerde, y sobre el de Siria, si tienes algo que objetar, ten dos cojones, y escribe en el lugar que corresponde. Hay un usuario perlmazo que sube tres links, para tratar de refutar mis consideraciones sobre la capacidad armamentística de los principales bandos enfrentados, y en todos los links se citan cosas que le contradicen.



Incorrezto dijo:


> Pasate por el del juicio del process, que guerrilla y yo nos reiremos tomes la postura que tomes, y deja de trolear aquí,



- Me importa una mierda el "process", la independencia de Cataluña es "afortundamente" un caso perdido, me fuí de España oyendo hablar del process, escuché del process en Perú y en Chile, y ahora que vuelvo seguiis con la misma función. No va a cuajar la independencia de Cataluña, y en lo que respecta a los juicios, lo mismo, me la bufa, y me la bufaría menos si fuera catalán.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te tengo que dar la razon en una cosa y corregirte en otra, sin acritud.
> 
> No me metas el arroz en el saco de refinados, por Tutatis. El arroz puede tener cosas buenas y cosas malas pero no es un refinado.



- Bueno, en Perú, y perdón por ser tan pesado con el tema del país andino, pero tiene que ver...consumíamos mucho arroz integral, un arroz de color pardo, dificil de granear, que chupa una cantidad enorme de agua. Si comparamos ese arroz, con el arroz blanco, el arroz blanco ha de ser clasificado como arroz refinado, ya que el arroz escasamente refinado, o el arroz mas natural que podemos encontrar, tiene otro nombre, integral. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se consume en muy diversas formas y puede formar parte de una dieta equilibrada y no da ningun problema. Es el alimento con alto contenido de hidratos de origen natural 'mas limpio' que hay. No lo han jodido de momento con transgenicos y no contiene gluten, es muy digerible y dejado enfriar una buena fuente de almidon resistente. Yo lo tomo todas las semanas.



- Si ya lo se, pero vuelve a leer el comentario, que algo sea refinado no significa que sea pernicioso para la salud, y el caos del arroz es paradigma de ello, no estoy haciendo mala prensa al arroz. Te recuerdo que yo en casa uso mucho arroz blanco para cocinar, y ningún nutricionista le puso peros, salvo a las cantidades...como todo vaya.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ahora te doy la razon, hay grandes masas de poblacion que se tienen que hinchar a panificados y pasta para poder comer medio decentemente. Esa es una de las razones de que la obesidad se haya extendido como la peste. En paises en via de desarrollo, la base de la alimentacion son harinas de maiz y trigo que la gran industria sirve a precio de pienso humano.
> 
> Hay un monton de estadisticas que relacionan bajo nivel economico con altos niveles de obesidad... triste pero cierto.



- Coincido, si no, id a Egipto, o id a México o a Perú. Hay gordos por doquier, y no tenemos en cuenta que la mayoría pese a tener una gastronomía riquísima, no está concebida para todos los bolsillos. La industria de la salud y la nutrición también es un negocio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

El floodeo que te gastas es serio algunos ladrillos no soy capaz se leerlos ni con tus ojos.

Yo voy a ser conciso:
- Evitar harinas y azucares ES UNA SOLUCION DEFINITIVA A LA OBESIDAD.
- Las harinas y azucares estan detras de la resistencia a la insulina que lleva a la obesidad, sindrome metabolico y diabetes tipo II.
- Las harinas ultraprocesadas (y alterasas) estan tambien detras de una buena cantidad de enfermedades autoinmunes (lease los trabajos de Seignalet)
- Los elevados niveles de glucosa en sangre muestran una clara correlacion en muchos tipos de canceres (la obesidad tambien).
- Una persona obesa o con prediabetes (o diabetica) deberia de evitar todos los refinados, y limitar durante un tiempo patatas, arroz y legumbres, por tener esa via metabolica dañada.

Todos estos puntos se han probado sobradamente en multitud de paginas de este hilo. 

Todo lo que esta Ud escribiendo es un galimatias con poco o ningun fundamento.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Afirmación no fundamentada



- Aunque quisiera, no puedo refutar una opinión tuya...antes de proseguir me gustaría felicitarte, he acortado a la mas mínima expresión mis comentarios, y tu los triplicas con una capacidad pasmosa.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nunca le he acusado de decir estupideces (buena fe que, por cierto, no ha sido recíproca).
> Dije (y digo) que el estilo de vida de los gladiadores no invalida la premisa inicial del hilo.



- No puedes, porque no las suelo decir, al no ser que las diga en un sentido capcioso o retórico. Sobre si la premisa invalida el propóstico del hilo, te diré, que si lo hace, si lo hace, si lo que esperas, como bien has dicho es "SOLUCIONAR el sobrepeso", Ya no reducirlo, no, si no "RESOLVER O SOLUCIONARLO". Por pequeños detalles como esos es por los que hechas al traste tus superfluos pero innecesariamente largos comentarios.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usted *dice* que no soluciona el sobrepeso ("ayuda", pero según usted no es suficiente), pero *no lo justifica*.



- Y lo sigo pensando, no lo soluciona, reducir la ingesta de harinas y azucares ayuda a controlar el peso y a reducirlo. Cítame un caso claro donde una persona, sin hacer deporte, teniendo una vida sedentaria halla solucionado su incipiente sobrepeso torturándose restringiendo su dieta, a largo plazo, sin experimentar un efecto rebote.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Perfecto, nadie se lo niega. Pero ese es SU caso.
> El caso de otra persona puede ser, por ejemplo, que aborrece o no tiene tiempo o posibilidad de hacer ejercicio físico, y en cambio tiene facilidad para modificar su patrón alimentario.
> .



- Exacto, y el hilo versa sobre el caso de otro usuario particular... ¿Que persona no tiene tiempo o posibilidad de hacer ejercicio? ¿Nadie tiene tiempo para andar 20 minutos diarios? ¿O hacer flexiones, o abdominales en casa?. Es absurdo. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo no he hablado *en ningún caso *de si el ejercicio de un atleta vale o no vale para un sedentario, vuelva a leer.



- El problema que tienes, es que expresas estar de acuerdo conmigo en varios puntos, pero lo expresas de una forma que no se asocia...extraño.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sé ¿Nadie? ¿Usted al poner a atletas como contraejemplo sobre recomendaciones dietéticas para sedentarios?



- ¿Hay algo de malo en obviar que hacer deporte es bueno, y tiene efectos beneficiosos para controlar el peso y o reducirlo?. A lo mejor a tí, que considera el ejercicio de los gladiadores romanos una pequeñez, o que considera mas efectivo restringir o reducir significativamente según que alimentos, el ejercicio, me parece una estupidez.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre lo que valora o no un nutricionista, ya me dirá por qué les extiende esa fe que a otros nos niega.



- Bueno, yo parto de la base, de que una persona que ha estudiado durante varios y ha ejercido de forma satisfactoria la profesión, tiene siempre mucho mayor criterio que un usuario registrado en el foro Burbuja, y que dice estar por encima de cualquier criterio, por que "se informa" porque "ha visto estudios". Cuñadismos aparte, yo siempre he dicho y diré, que si quieres bajar de peso, y quieres condicionar tu dieta, que hables con un experto. Si un usuario tiene una seta en el pene, le enviaré al dermatólogo, no a una seccion de Burbuja a que paisanos como tú, que van de "outsiders" se dignan en aclarar que los que vamos al dermatólogo, somos unos alienados, y unos dogmáticos de mierda. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nonono, yo no he dicho que no dé opciones.
> Digo que no informa (por la cuenta que le trae) sobre las consecuencias de elegir una u otra opción, y de hecho juega a desinformar porque le cunde mucho más vender mierda que vender pan (si no les cundiera más, venderían pan y no mierda).



- Considero que aquí subestimas la inteligencia de los consumidores...y es verdad, la mayoría de los consumidores son idiotas, por eso están gordos. 




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y con esos mimbres, más EFECTIVO decir "no comas pan" que decir "come pan caro y difícil de encontrar".



- Restringir alimentos no es efectivo, es contraproducente. La base de una dieta sana, es una dieta rica, variada y balanceada, comer pan es sano hasta cierto punto, si sabes como, y con qué acompañarlo, y sobretodo, que pan elegir. Un pan de centeno natural, poco refinado, sin azúcares, como el dichoso pan de molde, te cuesta un promedio de 3 euros en la panadería ¿Te parece un precio desorbitado?. A mi no. Por tanto, si, será efectivo decirle que no coma pan a un español que vive con una media de 3 euros al día, para el resto de los mortales, hay opciones. 


Y como siempre, corto aquí porque es cansino enfrentarme a tus larga peroratas.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El floodeo que te gastas es serio algunos ladrillos no soy capaz se leerlos ni con tus ojos.



- Mis respuestas se esperan que sean directamente proporcionales en tamaño a la de las personas que me hinchan a mensajes todos los días. Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo voy a ser conciso:



- Te lo agradezco, lo digo sin segundas.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> - Evitar harinas y azucares ES UNA SOLUCION DEFINITIVA A LA OBESIDAD.



- No lo es, ningún estudio científico te dirá esa salvajada. No todos los azúcares son malos, como tampoco todas las harinas, sin embargo si existen estudios donde se asocia una menor tasa de tejido adiposo, y unos buenos resultados clínicos, entre gente que reduce los productos compuestos de Harinas Hidrogenadas, "_*primera distinción*_", y los azúcares AÑADIDOS "_*segunda distinción*_". Los resultados no hablan de soluciónes definitivas, los resultados y conclusiones, es que ayuda a reducir el peso corporal, y que ayuda a controlar un peso mas adecuado, lo cual siempre es beneficioso para la salud. Reducir, ayudar y controlar, suena muy distinto a "curar, solucionar etc...", parece el eslogan publicitario de un elixir del viejo oeste americano para ganar fuerza muscular.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> - Las harinas y azucares estan detras de la resistencia a la insulina que lleva a la obesidad, sindrome metabolico y diabetes tipo II..



- El exceso, no lo olvides, y un riesgo añadido es el estilo de vida sedentaria. Haciendo ejercicio reduces signitivamente la posibilidad de padecer diabetes, y mas aún si reduces la ingesta de harinas refinadas, y las sustituyes por harinas integrales y el azúcar añadido por azúcares naturales.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todos estos puntos se han probado sobradamente en multitud de paginas de este hilo.



- Lamentablemente las páginas de ningún foro son lo suficientemente empíricas como para tenerlas en cuenta. Es un foro, repito, aquí se dicen muchas gansadas por segundo, y no creo que un foro de economía, malogrado, sea un referente en nutrición. Lo que realmente puede darme pistas al respeto son estudios donde entran estadísticas, ensayos clinicos etc...



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo lo que esta Ud escribiendo es un galimatias con poco o ningun fundamento.



- Tiene gracia, tu no te has molestado en citar links, estudios, estadísticas que validen tus comentarios, ergo en el peor de los casos, estás en las mismas, criticando algo que incluso tu eres incapaz de demostrar de forma razonable. Mi postura es razonable, reducir la ingesta de productos refinados, es beneficioso siempre para la salud, y no incluir el azùcar y cualquier fuente alta en fructosa añadida en los productos que consumimos diariamente también. Creo que es bastante razonable, el problema es que ya son tres usuarios que emplean una retórica fundamentalista a la hora de citar estudios...ningun estudio te dirá que redicir el azucar y la harina es la SOLUCION DEFINITIVA para el Sobrepeso y la Obesidad.

*Fuentes*:
El ejercicio físico puede disminuir el riesgo de diabetes
Conoce las harinas refinadas y por qué deberías evitarlas en tu dieta


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Que el arroz


Szadek dijo:


> - Bueno, en Perú, y perdón por ser tan pesado con el tema del país andino, pero tiene que ver...consumíamos mucho arroz integral, un arroz de color pardo, dificil de granear, que chupa una cantidad enorme de agua. Si comparamos ese arroz, con el arroz blanco, el arroz blanco ha de ser clasificado como arroz refinado, ya que el arroz escasamente refinado, o el arroz mas natural que podemos encontrar, tiene otro nombre, integral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que el arroz blanco no es un refinado pardiez!!

Si por quitarle la cascara consideramos algo refinado metemos hasta las almendras y puestos a ello pelar una manzana es refinarla.

Aqui hacemos referencia a refinados cuando se consigue una alta pureza en alguno de sus componentes, como las harinas blancas que son practicamente hidrato puro.

Si muele Ud el arroz y lo convierte en harina se lo compro.


----------



## Cazarr (1 Abr 2019)

A mi parrre le ha dicho el médico que evite alguna ensalada en la cena, pero que verduras cocidas sí puede comer. Dice que es porque retiene mucho líquido.

Cena a eso de las 19 y se duerme tres horas después. ¿Alguien sabe si esto tiene sentido? Me cuesta pensar que saltarse una ensalada pueda traer beneficios. Pensaba que era la opción infalible de la comida sana.


----------



## Szadek (1 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que el arroz
> 
> 
> Que el arroz blanco no es un refinado pardiez!!



- Si lo es, y está asociado con un riesgo mayor a padecer diabetes...obviemos, en exceso, como todo. El Arroz blanco en cantidades controladas es un buen aliado para bajar de peso, si creo que ahí estamos de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser refinado.

"*Refinado*_. Para producir el *arroz* blanco el grano integral es sometido a un proceso de *refinado* con el cual se le retira la capa exterior y el germen._ "

Fuente:
El arroz blanco aumenta riesgo de diabetes 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si por quitarle la cascara consideramos algo refinado metemos hasta las almendras y puestos a ello pelar una manzana es refinarla.



Las almendras pasan por un proceso de refinado, pero no son alimentos refinados, la cáscara hasta donde yo se, no se come. Podemos considerar alimentos refinados todos aquellos alimentos que durante el proceso de refinado, valga la redundancia, pierden propiedades.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui hacemos referencia a refinados cuando se consigue una alta pureza en alguno de sus componentes, como las harinas blancas que son practicamente hidrato puro.



- Eso si es verdad.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si muele Ud el arroz y lo convierte en harina se lo compro.



- ¿Donde está mi puto dinero?.

HARINA DE ARROZ 2.0 - HSN Foods


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> ten dos cojones, y escribe en el lugar que corresponde



lo hice, escribi lo mismo que aquí, que eres un cm pagado. y no lo has negado, ni allí ni aquí.

no voy a entrar en debates estériles, tu no buscas el intercambio de ideas, solo buscas el clavo al que agarrarte para para que te contesten.

pd.el pegas es un gilipollas, en efecto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Aunque quisiera, no puedo refutar una opinión tuya...antes de proseguir me gustaría felicitarte, he acortado a la mas mínima expresión mis comentarios, y tu los triplicas con una capacidad pasmosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo solo co este parrafo tuyo:

'Y lo sigo pensando, no lo soluciona, reducir la ingesta de harinas y azucares ayuda a controlar el peso y a reducirlo. Cítame un caso claro donde una persona, sin hacer deporte, teniendo una vida sedentaria halla solucionado su incipiente sobrepeso torturándose restringiendo su dieta, a largo plazo, sin experimentar un efecto rebote.'

Te voy a contestar como lo harian al que entra al bar del pueblo a meter baza en la conversacion sin tener ni idea de que estan hablando:

GAÑAN 
TODOS LOS QUE ESCRIBIMOS EN ESTE HILO DESDE HACE VARIOS AÑOS.

Nosotros y multitud (docenas) de conforeros que llevamos contando de que va esto. Familiares y amigos que estan en mi entorno cercano.

YO MISMO, llevo cinco años. Perdi 20 kilos y ahi sigo y jamas los recuperare porque esto es facilisimo cuando lo entiendes.

Coño (con perdon) lease al menos la primera pagina del hilo, y picotee en las otras mil, antes de intentar dar una opinion con algo de fundamento.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo: 
Si dejar de comer azúcar y harina fuera la solución, los gimnasios estarían vacíos. 

y yo
Si la gente dejara de comer azúcar y harina.



Szadek dijo:


> - Si entramos en el campo de la especulación, no acabaríamos nunca.



, ves, a esto me refiero. a ver quien ha especulado primero


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo hice, escribi lo mismo que aquí, que eres un cm pagado. y no lo has negado, ni allí ni aquí.
> 
> no voy a entrar en debates estériles, tu no buscas el intercambio de ideas, solo buscas el clavo al que agarrarte para para que te contesten.
> 
> pd.el pegas es un gilipollas, en efecto.



Cuando leo esos macropost siempre digo, joder aqui los que escribimos por gusto no somos capaces de meter diez paginas en un post, huele a CM.

Yo ni cobrando meteria semejantes ladrillos porque penalizan la claridad.

Claro, luego llega Smiling en modo turboteclado que no es un cm y te hace dudar


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Ketemeto dijo:


> Marcos el de fitnessrevolucionario.com dice que come esto cuando hace dieta cetogénica.
> 
> ¿Cómo puede ser que un hombre adulto que además está ciclado y musculado a tope coma solo eso?
> 
> ...



Habria que saber que pesa y que mide el mozo.

A mi con 102 kilos y 1,86 me salia una basal de 2000 cal, eso si, sedentaria.

Lo he dicho muchas veces que adelgace con paleo, trabajo de oficina y unas 2500 cal/dia de media. 

Ahora con trabajo no sedentario paso algunos dias con 2000 cal en una sola comida y no paso hambre.

Ten en cuenta que tanta grasa es muy saciante, no tiene nada que ver con las calorias vacias que te hacen subir la glucemia y a las dos horas estas abajo y te comes a tu madre.

El concepto hambre es otra cosa cuando no dependes de azucares.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Mis respuestas se esperan que sean directamente proporcionales en tamaño a la de las personas que me hinchan a mensajes todos los días. Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos ha jodido el nuevo, dice que no hemos linkado referencias cientificas de primer nivel.

Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF

Pasese por ahi, se molesta en leerlo (es un hilo mas corto) y busca algun contraestudio de cada estudio que aparece ahi, y asi dejas de hacer el mongolo en este hilo.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nos ha jodido el nuevo, dice que no hemos linkado referencias cientificas de primer nivel.
> 
> Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF
> 
> Pasese por ahi, se molesta en leerlo (es un hilo mas corto) y busca algun contraestudio de cada estudio que aparece ahi, y asi dejas de hacer el mongolo en este hilo.



- Eso es un link para enviarme a un hilo, hilo de 22 páginas que no voy a leerme, si realmente hubiera evidencias científicas que digan que la redicción de hidratos y azúcar, SOLUCIONA la obesidad per se, estarías perdiendo el culo por citarme los links, no marearme para un lado y para otro. Lo que si podrías hacer es revisar los links que si he posteado yo.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo hice, escribi lo mismo que aquí, que eres un cm pagado. y no lo has negado, ni allí ni aquí.



- No soy muy ducho con la jerga foril...entre otras cosas, porque no hago de esto un estilo de vida ¿Que es un CM?.



Incorrezto dijo:


> no voy a entrar en debates estériles, tu no buscas el intercambio de ideas, solo buscas el clavo al que agarrarte para para que te contesten.



- Un poco tarde...no puedes tirar la piedra y esconder la mano como una rata.



Incorrezto dijo:


> pd.el pegas es un gilipollas, en efecto.



- No tiene sentido, revisa lo que has escrito.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me quedo solo co este parrafo tuyo:
> 
> 'Y lo sigo pensando, no lo soluciona, reducir la ingesta de harinas y azucares ayuda a controlar el peso y a reducirlo. Cítame un caso claro donde una persona, sin hacer deporte, teniendo una vida sedentaria halla solucionado su incipiente sobrepeso torturándose restringiendo su dieta, a largo plazo, sin experimentar un efecto rebote.'



- De nada sirve que te "_*quedes*_" con mis "_*párrafos*_" si no los respondes.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te voy a contestar como lo harian al que entra al bar del pueblo a meter baza en la conversacion sin tener ni idea de que estan hablando:



- Esto es un foro random...la escena que dibujas es mucho mas respetable si cabe.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> GAÑAN
> TODOS LOS QUE ESCRIBIMOS EN ESTE HILO DESDE HACE VARIOS AÑOS.



- Si eres un imbécil desde hace 6 años, lo seguirás siendo 6 años después, tu veteranía en un foro random, no te hace mejor tertuliano...véase el ejemplo.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nosotros y multitud (docenas) de conforeros que llevamos contando de que va esto. Familiares y amigos que estan en mi entorno cercano.



- Bueno, al juzgar por el tráfico que hubo en el hilo que me pusísteis antes, yo sería mas moderado a la hora de adjudicar números.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> YO MISMO, llevo cinco años. Perdi 20 kilos y ahi sigo y jamas los recuperare porque esto es facilisimo cuando lo entiendes.



- Lo que entiendo es que las premisas que citais no están abaladas por ningún estudio, de hecho me importa un bledo tu caso, el mio es paradigmático de lo que digo, ergo no me podeis acusar de ser incoherente en ningún momento. Soy el resultado vivo de aquello que digo.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Coño (con perdon) lease al menos la primera pagina del hilo, y picotee en las otras mil, antes de intentar dar una opinion con algo de fundamento.



- Ya lo hice, sigo esperando que seas mas concreto, en vez de marearme con idioteces. Creí que me tomaría mucho mas tiempo contestarte, pero irónicamente tu pregonada veteranía no me ha supuesto ninguna dificultad.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No soy muy ducho con la jerga foril...entre otras cosas, porque no hago de esto un estilo de vida ¿Que es un CM?.



¿Y que es un Cm? dices mientras clavas
en mi pupila tu pupila azul
¿Qué es un Cm? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
Un Cm....eres tú.

Al ignore y cuídate.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - De nada sirve que te "_*quedes*_" con mis "_*párrafos*_" si no los respondes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llegamos a un punto muerto.

Te estoy diciendo que yo y muchisimos foreros del hilo (pedias un ejemplo) hemos adelgazado y mantenemos peso durante AÑOS.

En mi caso llevo 5 años que adelgace y con algo mas de perdida de peso despacio, sin rebotes de ningun tipo.

Te digo esto y contestas incoherencias...en fin.

Pd. En mi link no hay mareos es un hilo cortito y los estudios son de pubmed y lancet su mayoria...a ver que busca el señorito.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Abr 2019)

Pido disculpas: soy carne de troleo, porque no me puedo resistir a contestar ni cuando está clarinete que la gente está siendo deliberadamente obtusa.
Y calzo ladrillacos que ni con mis propios ojos porque me empeño en contestar de forma completa, coherente y lo más precisa posible a cada argumento que se me presenta, incluso cuando no hace ni puta falta, porque es evidente que el interlocutor no está escuchando.

En fin, mejor eso que estar por ahí robando, supongo...

PD: este hilo y el anterior acumulan más de 1 millón *2,6 millones* de visitas (¡y casi 14000 mensajes!). Aunque sólo fuera por el tiempo. dedicado, algo de valioso tié que haber.
Un poco más de respeto a los "foros random", que Hinternec es la nueva biblioteca de Alejandria coñoyá


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Eso es un link para enviarme a un hilo, hilo de 22 páginas que no voy a leerme, si realmente hubiera evidencias científicas que digan que la redicción de hidratos y azúcar, SOLUCIONA la obesidad per se, estarías perdiendo el culo por citarme los links, no marearme para un lado y para otro. Lo que si podrías hacer es revisar los links que si he posteado yo.



Precisamente se creo el hilo de los estudios para centralizarlos todos ahi faciles de localizar.

En este hilo parte I y II vamos por 2000 paginas y se pierden como lagrimas en la lluvia.

Cada vez que nombramos el hilo de los estudios, incluso a algun medico que ha entrado por aqui, nadie entra a aportar contraestudios, ni a comentar los que hay.

Es como echarle agua bendita a los vampiros


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - De nada sirve que te "_*quedes*_" con mis "_*párrafos*_" si no los respondes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Releyendo este post tienes un problemilla de comprension lectora.

Hablo de seis años en el hilo (yo y muchos) no para cargarme de autoridad.

Te estoy diciendo que muchos de los que escribimos tantos años adelgazamos por este sencillo (infalible) metodo y seguimos en normopeso y sin rebotes (4,5,6 años despues).

Pedias ejemplos y te he puesto el mio, y hay muchos mas aqui mismo.

Lo has entendido ya?


----------



## kikepm (2 Abr 2019)

Desde luego, yo he aprendido mil veces más leyendo a Karlos, Rauxa, Smiling, Zapatitos, Adreno, etc etc en estos años, que a los cuatro troles más puestos que entran a tocar los cojones en la mayoría de los casos, o que no tienen el histórico del hilo.

Estos son como el agua, vienen y van, lo que importa es LO QUE PERMANECE.

Y si, yo soy otro ejemplo evidente de CURA de enferemedad inflamatoria, en mi caso asma, solo con cambiar ciertos hábitos de alimentación, esencialmente quitarme el trigo y los azúcares en casi todas sus formas.

Leñe, justo de lo que trata el hilo.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Releyendo este post tienes un problemilla de comprension lectora.
> 
> Hablo de seis años en el hilo (yo y muchos) no para cargarme de autoridad.
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que muchos de los que escribimos tantos años adelgazamos por este sencillo (infalible) metodo y seguimos en normopeso y sin rebotes (4,5,6 años despues).



- ¡Ah!, vale, ahora entiendo. Sin embargo no dice nada, de momento la única persona que dice que le ha funcionado eres tú, y tampoco dice mucho, es tu palabra contra la mía, la diferencia es que en virtud de lo expuesto en mis links, resulta mucho mas razonable el método que cité.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pedias ejemplos y te he puesto el mio, y hay muchos mas aqui mismo.
> 
> Lo has entendido ya?



- Tu palabra contra la mía, nuevamente.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Precisamente se creo el hilo de los estudios para centralizarlos todos ahi faciles de localizar.



- Sin embargo no me vale que me pases un hilo con 22 páginas, yo me tomo la molestia de fundamentar mi postura, citandote los links para que te sea mas cómodo, tengo que responder muchos mensajes, encima trabajo, tengo que hacer ejercicio, tengo partidas, los fines de airsoft encima tengo airsoft...no tengo tiempo para invertir mas tiempos del estrictamente necesario en un hilo que no compete. Si hay algo en ese hilo que merezca la pena rescatar para fundamentar tus teorías, hazlo, pero no me hagas responsable de tus deberes. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> En este hilo parte I y II vamos por 2000 paginas y se pierden como lagrimas en la lluvia.



- +1, una de las mejores frases del cine, grande Blade Runner. Te recomiendo ver esta parodia. 

 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cada vez que nombramos el hilo de los estudios, incluso a algun medico que ha entrado por aqui, nadie entra a aportar contraestudios, ni a comentar los que hay.



- Volviendo al punto inicial, no tengo tiempo para andar invirtiendo tiempo en algo hasta cierto punto intrascendente. Piensa que diga lo que diga, cada uno va a seguir haciendo lo que mas le conviene. Yo voy a seguir comiendo como un puto musulmán, y tu seguirás comiendo como quieres para seguir manteniendo el peso después de 6 años,, que no me parece mal, pero creo que "*se han dicho cosas que vosotros no creeríais*".



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es como echarle agua bendita a los vampiros



- Ja ja ja, tampoco así, pero bueno.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Llegamos a un punto muerto.



- En ningún momento hemos tenido un momento vivo ni tan siquiera. 



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te estoy diciendo que yo y muchisimos foreros del hilo (pedias un ejemplo) hemos adelgazado y mantenemos peso durante AÑOS.



- Pero volvemos a lo mismo, por tercera vez, hasta la fecha es tu palabra contra la mía.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> En mi caso llevo 5 años que adelgace y con algo mas de perdida de peso despacio, sin rebotes de ningun tipo..



- Que casualidad...yo también hace 5 años que bajé de peso, pero por otro tipo de razones antes mencionadas. Tampoco pienso aburrirte con lo mismo tío.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te digo esto y contestas incoherencias...en fin.



- Bueno, eso es una opinión, no un argumento.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. En mi link no hay mareos es un hilo cortito y los estudios son de pubmed y lancet su mayoria...a ver que busca el señorito.



- ¿Que link?.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pido disculpas:



- ¿Por qué? eres libre de comentar, solo opino que tus comentarios son muy largos.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> soy carne de troleo,



- Es bastante corriente que, cuando alguien no tiene la razón, le acusen de ser un troll, el problema es que no has demostrado que deje de tener la razón, ni que sea un troll. Moderate, tu opinión es tan repestable como la mía. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> porque no me puedo resistir a contestar,



- Contesta si te sale del cimborrio...yo encantado, pero tus comentarios son muy extenso, nada más. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> me empeño en contestar de forma completa, coherente y lo más precisa posible a cada argumento que se me presenta



- Que sea coherente y completa tu intervención, no implica que el contenido sea cierto, y no pienso que estés siendo todo lo preciso que debieras. 



Smiling Jack dijo:


> , incluso cuando no hace ni puta falta, porque es evidente que el interlocutor no está escuchando.



- Estoy leyendo.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> En fin, mejor eso que estar por ahí robando, supongo...



- ¡Ala!



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un poco más de respeto a los "foros random", que Hinternec es la nueva biblioteca de Alejandria coñoyá



- Yo no lo pienso así,,, la biblioteca de Alejandría era una selección selecta valga la redundancia de escritos de alto valor para la humanidad. Internet es un arma de doble filo en ese sentido, ten en cuenta que en Alejandría no ibas a encontrar un libro escrito por un antepasado de Wismichu, ibas a encontrar cosas concretas y de gran importancia para la sociedad contemporánea. Y me gustaría cerrar mi intervención con un Cojones Yá, yo soy mas de Fernando Arrabal


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y que es un Cm? dices mientras clavas
> en mi pupila tu pupila azul
> ¿Qué es un Cm? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
> Un Cm....eres tú.
> ...



- Eso no es una respuesta razonable, me parece intolerable que me acusen de ser troll, cuando tenemos a un usuario cuya imagen de perfil es un puto burro, y es incapaz de responder a una pregunta moderada, directa y sincera. Al menos haces honores a la imagen de tu perfil, siendo coherente con tu propia ignorancia...algo es algo ¿no?.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Sin embargo no me vale que me pases un hilo con 22 páginas, yo me tomo la molestia de fundamentar mi postura, citandote los links para que te sea mas cómodo, tengo que responder muchos mensajes, encima trabajo, tengo que hacer ejercicio, tengo partidas, los fines de airsoft encima tengo airsoft...no tengo tiempo para invertir mas tiempos del estrictamente necesario en un hilo que no compete. Si hay algo en ese hilo que merezca la pena rescatar para fundamentar tus teorías, hazlo, pero no me hagas responsable de tus deberes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te digo ni que te los leas te digo que ese hilo es para que aportes estudios que para eso esta.

Alli no vale que cuelgues algun bloj de Ana Rosa.

Estudios de Lancet o Pubmed, o lefazo y papelera.

Este hilo es mas para aportar ideas y experiencias. No hace falta mi palabra, es la palabra de los que han aportado en las 2000 paginas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - En ningún momento hemos tenido un momento vivo ni tan siquiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablaba del link del hilo de los estudios. Sin mirar mucho aqui tienes este en la primera pagina:

Low-carbohydrate nutrition and metabolism. - PubMed - NCBI

Y te dejo tambien este de propina, sobre los beneficios para la salud de llevar una dieta alta en grasa y moderada en carbos:

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

Este estudio tiene año y medio y se realizo en 18 paises y 135000 personas.


----------



## Zen Tao (2 Abr 2019)

¿Qué opináis de la dieta cetogénica?


----------



## zapatitos (2 Abr 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Desde luego, yo he aprendido mil veces más leyendo a Karlos, Rauxa, Smiling, Zapatitos, Adreno, etc etc en estos años, que a los cuatro troles más puestos que entran a tocar los cojones en la mayoría de los casos, o que no tienen el histórico del hilo.
> 
> Estos son como el agua, vienen y van, lo que importa es LO QUE PERMANECE.
> 
> ...



Los productos basados en el azúcar y los cereales tienen un margen de beneficio bastante amplio así que yo veo normal que esa industria se defienda como gato panza arriba, se juegan demasiado.

Sobre el asma, si ya hasta te lo van diciendo con la boca un poco pequeña hasta en la prensa oficial:

Tomar cereales en la edad lactante aumenta el riesgo de asma de mayor > elmundosalud - pediatría

O el asma del Panadero:

¿Qué es el asma del panadero?

De estas cosas no pone nada el Cm.

Saludos.


----------



## NIKK (2 Abr 2019)

Alimentación 80% ejercicio 20%. Nada de azúcares procesados salvo los que vienen de origen (pues los del jamón cocido, alguna pizza, y demás alimentos que de fábrica vienen ya) carne blanca a la plancha, fuera la sal (cuesta pero te acostumbras) muchas ensaladas y mucha agua. Es cuestión de cultura alimentaria.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Zen Tao dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de la dieta cetogénica?



Que puede ser buena en algunos casos con resistencia a la insulina severa, incluso con dabetes tipo II.

Para adelgazar cuando se tiene una obesidad severa tambien puede ser aceptable.

Mi opinion es que se consiguen los mismos resultados cambiando los carbos refinados por carbos naturales de bajo IG como puede ser una paleo.

Pasar de comeharinas a keto tambien puede ser un golpe para el metabolismo ya que no se activa la cetosis eficientemente en bastantes semanas y las puedes pasar putas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

NIKK dijo:


> Alimentación 80% ejercicio 20%. Nada de azúcares procesados salvo los que vienen de origen (pues los del jamón cocido, alguna pizza, y demás alimentos que de fábrica vienen ya) carne blanca a la plancha, fuera la sal (cuesta pero te acostumbras) muchas ensaladas y mucha agua. Es cuestión de cultura alimentaria.



Todo guay pero sin dejarse de lado el tocino iberico y los torreznos.

Lo de carne roja o blanca es otro invento de la OMS mas falso que un euro de madera.


----------



## NIKK (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo guay pero sin dejarse de lado el tocino iberico y los torreznos.
> 
> Lo de carne roja o blanca es otro invento de la OMS mas falso que un euro de madera.



Pero no hay que renunciar a los gustos. Lo que no se puede hacer es comer tocino todos los dias a todas horas. Carne blanca a la plancha se puede comer a diario y la roja recomiendan los médicos una vez a la semana (al ser posible un entrecot de kilo y medio con unas bueneas setas salteadas y un buen vino )


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

NIKK dijo:


> Pero no hay que renunciar a los gustos. Lo que no se puede hacer es comer tocino todos los dias a todas horas. Carne blanca a la plancha se puede comer a diario y la roja recomiendan los médicos una vez a la semana (al ser posible un entrecot de kilo y medio con unas bueneas setas salteadas y un buen vino )



Que si, que se come de todo pero solo digo que todo este rollo de que la carne roja es mala es mentira.

Se come menos carne roja por el precio mas que nada, salvo el cerdo que tambien es carne roja y en España se come mucha.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hablaba del link del hilo de los estudios. Sin mirar mucho aqui tienes este en la primera pagina:
> 
> Low-carbohydrate nutrition and metabolism. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



- Gracias, sin embargo no se cita por ningún lado que el sistema sirva para solucionar el sobrepeso. De hecho la clave del estudio es precisamente asociar una reducción de peso, a un control de los hidratos y el azúcar en gente con un estilo de vida sedentario. El problema, desde que comenté en el hilo, era señalar que la única forma de bajar de peso de forma constante y mantenerlo en el tiempo, es haciendo deporte de forma moderada y tener una dieta balanceada. El primer estudio que citaste está orientado hacia las personas con diabetes, donde se establece una clara relación entre la ingesta excesiva de carbohidratos y de azúcar, algo que ya señalé anteriormente, aquí estamos de acuerdo por tanto y no hay nada que discutir. 

- En cuando al segundo, no va por ahí los tiros. El objeto de estudio es explicar que relación existe entre la mortandaz relacionada con las enfermedades cardiovasculares, y su prevención. El estudio concluye una serie de premisas muy razonables que nunca puse en duda y que nada tienen que ver con el hilo. El hilo no versa sobre la mortandaz o la relación entre las distintas patologías, salvo la obesidad, con la alta ingesta de azúcares e hidratos, trata precisamente de lo contrario, de que "en teoría" reducir el azúcar y los hidratos, son una SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA para la Obesidad:

"*Interpretación de los Resultados*:

_La ingesta alta de carbohidratos se asoció con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad total, mientras que la grasa total y los tipos individuales de grasa se relacionaron con una mortalidad total más baja. La grasa total y los tipos de grasa no se asociaron con enfermedad cardiovascular, infarto de miocardio o mortalidad por enfermedad cardiovascular, mientras que la grasa saturada tuvo una asociación inversa con el accidente cerebrovascular. Las pautas dietéticas globales deben reconsiderarse a la luz de estos hallazgos._"

- Tus comentarios y premisas no pueden legitimarse a través de estos estudios, ya que el objeto y la conclusión de estudio no coinciden. Desde que inicié el hilo, no puse en duda que una ingesta alta de hidratos, o de azúcares ultraprocesados o de azúcares añadidos está asociada a determinadas enfermedades, lo que si cuestiono es que reduciendo su consumo, solucionemos un problema tan dificil de combatir como es el sobrepeso. El lenguaje es importante en estos casos, y no puedo estar de acuerdo con un título tan pretencioso, ¿reduce el peso ingerir menos azúcar añadido e hidratos?, por supuesto, vuelve a leer mis comentarios, coincido plenamente, pero no puede interpretarse como la panacea para solucionar la obesidad, muchos tipos de obesidad no se solucionan desgraciadamente de esa forma solamente, se necesita un control total de lo que comemos, reducir la ingesta de carnes rojas, tomar alimentos cocidos, a la plancha o al horno, comer mucha mas verdura y fruta etc... 

- La gente que consume fruta entre horas se sacia antes, ergo no experimenta el mono de tener que comer entre horas alimentos superfluos, la verdura también debería de incluirse dentro de las premisas que se usan para justificar un título pretencioso. ¿Como crees que evito comer entre horas? Bebiendo agua y te a todas horas, y haciendo ejercicio. El ejercicio genera endorfinas, te crea un estado anímico mas activo y positivo, lo que tiene un efecto positivo en personas que desean perder el peso, muchos obesos comen por comer, y en muchos casos la ingesta sistémica de alimentos superfluos se emplea como placebo o como "_*droga*_" anímica, para sentirnos mejores. Hay que cambiar paradigmas mentales, culinarios y paradigmas vitales para poder bajar de peso. Es mas efectivo condicionar un estilo de vida soportable, que no una dieta tortuosa...si le quitas a la gente los azúcares y los hidratos de golpe, tienes una alta probabilidad de abandono, lo que se salda con una ganancia extra de kilos en la mayoría de los casos, aumentando irónicamente, el riesgo de padecer varias enfermedades que si se citan el estudio.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te digo ni que te los leas te digo que ese hilo es para que aportes estudios que para eso esta.
> 
> Alli no vale que cuelgues algun bloj de Ana Rosa.
> 
> ...



- ¿Y como puedo saberlo ¿Crees que alguien en su sano juicio corrobaría lo que dices? Eso implicaría leer 2000 páginas, y no tengo tanto tiempo, tu opinión no lo vale. De momento me has citado estudios y ninguno se ajusta a tus premisas, de hecho creo que copias y pegas links pos sistema sin leerlos previamente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - ¿Y como puedo saberlo ¿Crees que alguien en su sano juicio corrobaría lo que dices? Eso implicaría leer 2000 páginas, y no tengo tanto tiempo, tu opinión no lo vale. De momento me has citado estudios y ninguno se ajusta a tus premisas, de hecho creo que copias y pegas links pos sistema sin leerlos previamente.



Cuando lei lo de arriba pense 'al fin un troll de calidac'

Luego sueltas esta gansada y he pensado 'Este tio es tonto'

Parafraseando a los trolles de guarderia 'haveh hestudiao'

Pd. El hilo va ademas del titulo de los perjuicios de los farinaceos. Esos dos estudios son un torpedo en la linea de flotacion en el nutricionismo oficial, y el primero pedazo de gañan dice exactamente lo que el titulo del hilo.

Ya se que no tiene ni idea porque es nuevo bla bla. Vuelva cuando lea un poco, yo ya he acabado...a pastar.


----------



## Szadek (2 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando lei lo de arriba pense 'al fin un troll de calidac'



- Bueno, si yo soy un troll, tu eres un picaporte, el mismo sentido tiene.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Luego sueltas esta gansada y he pensado 'Este tio es tonto'



- ¿Tonto yo?, Tiene gracia que me lo diga una persona que se escuda en dos estudios cuyos objetos de estudio y posteriores conclusiones, no apoyan las chorradas que dices.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Parafraseando a los trolles de guarderia 'haveh hestudiao'



- ¿Tu que sabes lo estudios que tengo o dejo de tener?, Volvemos con las acusaciones pretenciosas, eres incapaz de armonizar lo que dices con lo que citas, ¿y te crees capacitado para saber mas de mi que yo mismo?. Que irónico que seas tú, el que tenga que andar llamando tonto a nadie.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. El hilo va ademas del titulo de los perjuicios de los farinaceos. Esos dos estudios son un torpedo en la linea de flotacion en el nutricionismo oficial, y el primero pedazo de gañan dice exactamente lo que el titulo del hilo.'



- Eres un cantamañanas...no estás capacitado para llamar tonto a nadie, y menos tú, que por lo visto, no sabes leer bien, y encima no tienes ni puta idea de inglés. Te repito, el estudio relaciona una dieta baja en carbohidratos como un recurso para reducir el riesgo de padecer diabetes, reducir el apetito y reducir el peso, pero no se anuncia como una "SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA", que son estudios científicos, no elixires decimonónicos vendidos por cantamañanas de tres al cuarto como tú, en la costa oeste de los estados unidos.

- "_The persistence of an epidemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes suggests that new nutritional strategies are needed if the epidemic is to be overcome. A promising nutritional approach suggested by this thematic review is carbohydrate restriction. Recent studies show that, under conditions of carbohydrate restriction, fuel sources shift from glucose and fatty acids to fatty acids and ketones, and that ad libitum-fed carbohydrate-*restricted diets lead to appetite reduction, weight loss, and improvement in surrogate markers of cardiovascular disease*_."



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya se que no tiene ni idea porque es nuevo bla bla.



- ¿Te crees mejor por estar registrado en este foro durante mas tiempo? Eres idiota ¿La inteligencia es directamente proporcional al tiempo de registro en un foro random como este?. Pues teniendo en cuenta lo "inteligente" que eres a día de hoy tras varios años registrados, supongo que antes de registrarte tenías la capacidad cognitiva de una puta ameba. Si eras gilipollas hace 6 años, lo seguirás siendo hoy, y lo seguirás siendo dentro de 6 años más, da igual cuanto tiempo estés registrado, te repito.


----------



## Monkiki (3 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo guay pero sin dejarse de lado el tocino iberico y los torreznos.
> 
> Lo de carne roja o blanca es otro invento de la OMS mas falso que un euro de madera.



Estoy con el grasitas

El cancer colorrectal aumenta por los gays y el popper y el papiloma humano en el culo y no por la carne roja, y no lo digo de broma.

los oncologos lo decian antes de tanta corrección política, ahora se callan, juas


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2019)

Es como debatir con un chimpance con teclado.

El primer estudio habla de obesidad y diabetes, y como afecta una estrategia lowcarb a ambas que es de lo que hablamos. Hay muchos mas en el hilo cortito de 22 paginas.

La obesidad y la diabetes tipo II son dos caras de la misma moneda. Lo sabrias si hubieses buceado algo en este hilo o el otro.

Lo de habestudiao no va con que tengas estudios o no (acemila) estoy todo el rato diciendo que hasta que no te leas algo de lo que se ha escrito o cuelgues algun estudio en el otro hilo paso de debatir contigo.

Sefinihhh




Szadek dijo:


> - Bueno, si yo soy un troll, tu eres un picaporte, el mismo sentido tiene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - ¿Por qué? eres libre de comentar, solo opino que tus comentarios son muy largos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era un comentario general, usted sabrá por qué se ha dado por aludido...


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Era un comentario general, usted sabrá por qué se ha dado por aludido...



- Para dejarte las cosas claras, incluso en la discordia, no tienes razón. Estás equivocado, y mucho, tus comentarios son interesantes y aprecio el esfuerzo que te toma escribirlos, pero creo que puedes ser mas conciso en tus intervenciones. Señalo que tu mayor defecto sea que dices algo muy concreto en un gran tocho de palabras, es como revolver un grano de sésamo en un huevo y llamarlo tortilla de sésamo. Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero no estoy de acuerdo en parte, y sin embargo hemos coincidido en muchas cosas, si no tienes ganas de seguir debatiendo, lo respeto, pero no hace falta que dejes el debate de tan mala forma. Que aquí pese a las diferencias, todos somos iguales en esencia.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El primer estudio habla de obesidad y diabetes, y como afecta una estrategia lowcarb a ambas que es de lo que hablamos. Hay muchos mas en el hilo cortito de 22 paginas.



- Se de lo que habla el primer estudio, ya he citado el objeto de debate, no existen estudios cuyo contenido difiera del objeto de debate, y este es el caso, pero vaya, si quieres podemos analizar las conclusiones, que no difieren de las premisas iniciales del estudio. Los resultados son incuestionables, te lo digo de entrada, pero lo gracioso es que tanto el objeto de estudio como las conclusiones, no refuerzan ni anuncian ni 1/10 parte de lo que tu has dicho.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> La obesidad y la diabetes tipo II son dos caras de la misma moneda. Lo sabrias si hubieses buceado algo en este hilo o el otro.



- Aplicando la lógica, no puede emplearse el hecho como un hecho valga la redundancia, absoluto. No todos los diabéticos son gordos, y no todos los gordos son diabéticos. Eso se llama asociación lógica de conceptos, y tiene mas sentido que el hecho de convertir un factor de riesgo en un hecho causal absoluto. Conozco mucha gente que es diabética y ha sido delgado toda su vida, y por contra gente que es gordísima, y no tiene diabetes. La obesidad se considera un factor de riesgo, pero nunca un hecho causal de la diabetes. El sobrepeso para el tipo II es la punta del iceberg, ya que el sedentarismo, o dicho de otra forma, la ausencia de actividad física, la presencia de un síndrome metabólico, carazterizado por la presencia de tres o mas factores de riesgo cardiovascular. una alimentación rica en grasas saturadas y poliisaturadas, hipertensión arterial o la hiperglicemia son factores de riesgo.

- "_*Pero el sedentarismo, y una alimentación hipercalórica es una forma de decir obesidad*_"

- No, clínicamente se tratan de forma separada porque existen muchos casos de personas que no son obesas o gordas, que tienen un metabolismo muy acelerado, la típica persona que come de todo y rara vez engorda, y sin embargo pese a que por fuera esté atlético y en forma, por dentro, está padeciendo una serie de problemas que le van a ocasionar probablemente una diabetes de tipo II, sin estar gordo u obeso. Lo que ocurre es que la mayor parte de los obesos, cumplen el resto de las premisas, y no en sentido inverso...Podemos decir por tanto que un grupo alto de obesos cumplen con los parámetros anteriormente señalados, pero no cada uno de los parámetros, o un grupo de ellos, determina que el sujeto sea obeso:

"

_Obesidad o sobrepeso (éste último definido por un aumento del perímetro abdominal)._
_Hiperlipidemia, debido al aumento de los niveles de colesterol en sangre._
_Hipertensión arterial._
_Alimentación inadecuada (dietas hipercalóricas y ricas en grasas saturadas y poliinsaturadas)._
_Sedentarismo (se ingieren más calorías de las que se consumen)._
_El denominado síndrome metabólico, que se caracteriza por la presencia de tres o más factores de riesgo cardiovascular._
"
*Fuente*:
Diabetes mellitus o de tipo 2: qué es, causas y síntomas



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de habestudiao no va con que tengas estudios o no (acemila) estoy todo el rato diciendo que hasta que no te leas algo de lo que se ha escrito o cuelgues algun estudio en el otro hilo paso de debatir contigo.



- Claro que va con ello, las personas que inician un curso y estudian, suelen aprobar, y suelen tener credenciales académicas que demuestran que el que lo posee a cumplido con los parámetros básicos del curso. Yo por ejemplo, tuve que tragarme dos años de nutrición en un curso de alta hostelería, algunas cosas me suenan, pero en última instancia tengo el internet. Siempre y cuando seas lo suficientemente inteligente como para contrastar la información debidamente, puedes debatir de física siendo chapero. Bienvenido al siglo XXI.

- Te repito que he leído lo que has escrito, para poder entender porque has citado dos links, que no sintonizan con tus premisas estúpidas. Algunas cosas que dices tienen sentido, pero o bien no tienen que ver con el debate, o bien no se citan en las fuentes que citas, o peor aún, haces uso pedante de obviedades que por su naturaleza, el resto obviamos.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sefinihhh



A ver si es verdíhhh.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Para dejarte las cosas claras, incluso en la discordia, no tienes razón. Estás equivocado, y mucho, tus comentarios son interesantes y aprecio el esfuerzo que te toma escribirlos, pero creo que puedes ser mas conciso en tus intervenciones. Señalo que tu mayor defecto sea que dices algo muy concreto en un gran tocho de palabras, es *como revolver un grano de sésamo en un huevo y llamarlo tortilla de sésamo*. Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero no estoy de acuerdo en parte, y sin embargo hemos coincidido en muchas cosas, si no tienes ganas de seguir debatiendo, lo respeto, pero no hace falta que dejes el debate de tan mala forma. Que aquí pese a las diferencias, todos somos iguales en esencia.



A ver, que me explico: "no tienes razón" no es un argumento, aunque usted crea que sí.
Yo trato de rebatir sus argumentos con información extraída de una miríada de fuentes científicas, y usted lo más que me contesta es "eso es una estupidez" o "no tienes razón".
En otras ocasiones trato de hacerle ver que lo que usted da por cierto puede no serlo en según qué condiciones, y en lugar de considerar la posibilidad, se cierra en banda y me "rebate" con un "no tienes ni puta idea"
Mi conclusión es que usted no está debatiendo (porque debatir implica, entre otras cosas, la posibilidad de ser convencido con argumentos), por lo que no puedo dejar, ni de buena, ni de mala forma, un debate que nunca ha sucedido.

EDIT: otro motivo por el que me aburro, y por el que esto es un no-debate, es que usted no aporta ninguna información nueva que me pueda ser valiosa para corregir o afinar mi postura, QUE ES DE LO QUE VA ESTO. 
Si usted no está aprendiendo nada de este intercambio, y yo tampoco, ambos estamos perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Se de lo que habla el primer estudio, ya he citado el objeto de debate, no existen estudios cuyo contenido difiera del objeto de debate, y este es el caso, pero vaya, si quieres podemos analizar las conclusiones, que no difieren de las premisas iniciales del estudio. Los resultados son incuestionables, te lo digo de entrada, pero lo gracioso es que tanto el objeto de estudio como las conclusiones, no refuerzan ni anuncian ni 1/10 parte de lo que tu has dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder tio estoy leyendote y eres un puto subnormal.

No te estan diciendo que estudies nada (ERES MUY CORTITO), te estan diciendo que no has leido absolutamente nada y estas volviendo sobre temas que estan mas que debatidos. 

Nadie te dice que leas las dosmil paginas pero que al menos eches un vistazo general, y el hilo de los estudios es lo suficientemente corto como para que no repitas subnormaladas que estan mas que demostradas alli.

Que lo de las calorias es mas falso que un euro de madera cuando no hay ninguna via metabolica mas alla de la participacion de glucosa-insulina ---- grasa visceral. ESTO ES ASI DE SENCILLO.

La grasa ingerida no se acumula en ninguna parte del cuerpo directamente porque tendrias que detectar grasa en sangre despues de comer tocino y ESO NO OCURRE. 
La grasa se utiliza a traves de muchas vias metabolicas porque hay muchos tipos de grasa para diversos usos, reparar membranas celulares, hormonas, energia via cetosis y una pequeña parte por proceso muy largo puede acabar como grasa visceral, pero CONTROLADO POR EL SISTEMA ENDOCRINO.

Cuando te comes una barra de pan aproximadamente la mitad de su peso se convierte en glucosa en sangre. Por ejemplo 100 gramos de pan serian 50 gramos de glucosa en sangre que solo hay una forma de sacarlo de ahi o te muere, TRASFORMANDOLO EN GRASA Y ACUMULANDOLA.

Respecto a la diabetes, la grasa, sea saturada o polinsaturada JAMAS ES LA CAUSA. 
La diabetes y la obesidad la causan el exceso consumo de hidratos refinados PUTO SUBNORMAL.
Hay metabolismos mas resistentes que aguantaran mas tiempo sin engordar porque la resistencia a la insulina depende de cantidades y sostenimiento en el tiempo, ademas de factores geneticos, pero todos y digo TODOS los obesos y diabeticos tipo II tienen su origen en el abuso de azucares y harinas refinadas (que son casi glucosa pura).

Vaya payaso el colega... lee un poco los dos hilos y vuelve mas tarde.

Que cites una pagina de Sanitas denota el nivel que tienes de estupidez. La ciencia oficial no tiene nada que ver con la ciencia seria que solo la vas a encontrar en estudios de pubmed, Lancet y alguno mas.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Joder tio estoy leyendote y eres un puto subnormal.
> 
> No te estan diciendo que estudies nada (ERES MUY CORTITO), te estan diciendo que no has leido absolutamente nada y estas volviendo sobre temas que estan mas que debatidos.



- Es lo que pasa cuando no concretizas tus propias insinuaciones. A cualquier usuario que le digas "pues haber estudiado" va a entender lo mismo que yo. No contextualizar tus gilipolleces, que es tu mayor criba, de ahí que de asco debatir contigo. 



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Nadie te dice que leas las dosmil paginas pero que al menos eches un vistazo general, y el hilo de los estudios es lo suficientemente corto como para que no repitas subnormaladas que estan mas que demostradas alli.



- Ya lo hice, te lo digo por tercera vez, y te repito que de lo que dices, a lo que hallo, dista un trecho, como he podido argumentar. 



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> La grasa ingerida no se acumula en ninguna parte del cuerpo directamente porque tendrias que detectar grasa en sangre despues de comer tocino y ESO NO OCURRE.



- ¿De que cojones estás hablando murciano? Eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que he dicho.



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Cuando te comes una barra de pan aproximadamente la mitad de su peso se convierte en glucosa en sangre. Por ejemplo 100 gramos de pan serian 50 gramos de glucosa en sangre que solo hay una forma de sacarlo de ahi o te muere, TRASFORMANDOLO EN GRASA Y ACUMULANDOLA.



- Muy bien, pero nadie está cuestionando eso, en ningún puto momento...Murciano tenías que ser. 



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Respecto a la diabetes, la grasa, sea saturada o polinsaturada JAMAS ES LA CAUSA.



- Tampoco dice que sea la causa, es un factor de riesgo. Son dos términos distinto. Tampoco puedo esperar que me entienda una persona que es de una comunidad autónoma donde está bien visto llamar a un municipio "Alcantarilla".



Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> La diabetes y la obesidad la causan el exceso consumo de hidratos refinados PUTO SUBNORMAL.



XD Yo no he dicho lo contrario, el problema es que tu a raíz de eso infieres que todos los diabéticos son gordos, y que todos los gordos son diabéticos al tratarlo como un hecho absoluto. El único subnormal eres tú, "hacho" "pijo" que no te "enteraaa"




Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Que cites una pagina de Sanitas denota el nivel que tienes de estupidez. La ciencia oficial no tiene nada que ver con la ciencia seria que solo la vas a encontrar en estudios de pubmed, Lancet y alguno mas.



- Eso no es un argumento, cuestionar las fuentes de un usuario, sin cuestionar su contenido, demuestra mucha bajeza intelectual por tu parte. Pero tranquilo, recuerda esos dos links que me pusiste, que citaron algo que nada tenía que ver con lo que dijiste. Lo habitual en ti, es citar lo contrario de lo que se cita.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> A ver, que me explico: "no tienes razón" no es un argumento, aunque usted crea que sí.
> Yo trato de rebatir sus argumentos con información extraída de una miríada de fuentes científicas, y usted lo más que me contesta es "eso es una estupidez" o "no tienes razón".
> En otras ocasiones trato de hacerle ver que lo que usted da por cierto puede no serlo en según qué condiciones, y en lugar de considerar la posibilidad, se cierra en banda y me "rebate" con un "no tienes ni puta idea"
> Mi conclusión es que usted no está debatiendo (porque debatir implica, entre otras cosas, la posibilidad de ser convencido con argumentos), por lo que no puedo dejar, ni de buena, ni de mala forma, un debate que nunca ha sucedido.
> ...



- Ya lo he demostrado con anterioridad, y usar el concepto "_*eso no es un argumento, es solo una opinión*_", es una forma muy pobre de debatir conmigo, estás usando mi propia terminología para referirte a mí. ¿Te quedaste sin argumentos, y ahora tienes que hacer copi-paste de mis citas?. Yo claro que estoy debatiendo ¿Acaso no hago constatación de mis fuentes para fundamentar mis citas?, El problema no es que me cierre yo, el problema es que vosotros os vaís por los cerros de Úbeda haciendo referencia de forma pedante de cosas que no se citan, para alardear de que saben algo, cuando en realidad no saben, o demuestran saber poco de lo que interesa, que es lo que dista desde la primera hasta la última página de este hilo. ¿No quieres debatir? ¿Piensas que soy un cerrado de mente? ¿No quieres conciliar opiniones para seguir debatiendo?, Bueno, pues yo no doy la mano dos veces.

Agur.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Es lo que pasa cuando no concretizas tus propias insinuaciones. A cualquier usuario que le digas "pues haber estudiado" va a entender lo mismo que yo. No contextualizar tus gilipolleces, que es tu mayor criba, de ahí que de asco debatir contigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DEFINITIVAMENTE ERES TONTO.

No se que dices de haber debatido ni que niño muerto si yo hacia un porron que no entro por aqui
Yo no he puesto ningun link ni nada, pero llevo leyendo esporadicamente desde hace años y se de que va la cosa.

Solo que he leido las ultimas 'tontass' que has escrito y he tenido que decirtelo. Has usado como argumento una pagina de Sanitas que sueltan los mantras oficiales y evidentemente entiendo que los haces tuyos.

Y ahora 'concretizate' por cero, analfabeto.


Pd. Lo de 'haver eshtudiao' con faltas de ortografia es mas antiguo que los foros del 'internec', y significa que no te estas enterando de nada. Me puedes dar las gracias por desasnarte.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Ya lo he demostrado con anterioridad, y usar el concepto "_*eso no es un argumento, es solo una opinión*_", es una forma muy pobre de debatir conmigo, estás usando mi propia terminología para referirte a mí. ¿Te quedaste sin argumentos, y ahora tienes que hacer copi-paste de mis citas?. Yo claro que estoy debatiendo ¿Acaso no hago constatación de mis fuentes para fundamentar mis citas?, El problema no es que me cierre yo, el problema es que vosotros os vaís por los cerros de Úbeda haciendo referencia de forma pedante de cosas que no se citan, para alardear de que saben algo, cuando en realidad no saben, o demuestran saber poco de lo que interesa, que es lo que dista desde la primera hasta la última página de este hilo. ¿No quieres debatir? ¿Piensas que soy un cerrado de mente? ¿No quieres conciliar opiniones para seguir debatiendo?, Bueno, pues yo no doy la mano dos veces.
> 
> Agur.



¿Seguro que no está escribiendo en varios hilos a la vez y esta respuesta era para otra persona?
Porque (y no es la primera vez) lo que yo he dicho y lo que usted contesta no parecen parte de la misma conversación.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Seguro que no está escribiendo en varios hilos a la vez y esta respuesta era para otra persona?
> Porque (y no es la primera vez) lo que yo he dicho y lo que usted contesta no parecen parte de la misma conversación.



- Tienes la cita correspondiente arriba de cada respuesta. Si me vas a acusar de algo, acúsame de ser tan amable de contestarte.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> DEFINITIVAMENTE ERES TONTO.
> 
> No se que dices de haber debatido ni que niño muerto si yo hacia un porron que no entro por aqui
> Yo no he puesto ningun link ni nada, pero llevo leyendo esporadicamente desde hace años y se de que va la cosa.
> ...



- Vale, me la pela ¿Algo más?.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Tienes la cita correspondiente arriba de cada respuesta. Si me vas a acusar de algo, acúsame de ser tan amable de contestarte.



_Irony is good for you, it's got iron in it..._

Y yo que le estaba dando el beneficio de la duda... mire, si no se ha confundido al responder, entonces es que no ha entendido ni la mitad de lo que he escrito: de ahí que conteste cosas que nada tienen que ver, convirtiendo esto en un diálogo de besugos.

Y como soy muy cabezón, le he intentado explicar mi postura al menos de una docena de formas diferentes, a ver si me hacía entender.
Pero usted sigue sin entender el concepto general, y se queda en lo superficial. Pues pa usté la perra gorda.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _Irony is good for you, it's got iron in it..._
> 
> Y yo que le estaba dando el beneficio de la duda... mire, si no se ha confundido al responder, entonces es que no ha entendido ni la mitad de lo que he escrito: de ahí que conteste cosas que nada tienen que ver, convirtiendo esto en un diálogo de besugos.
> 
> ...



Sr Smiling he tenido el valor de leerme los ladrillos del tal Srheek del tiron y admiro su paciencia para comunicarse con semejante botarate.

Yo no he sido capaz de hilar ninguno de los argumentos del sujeto en cuestion, eso si, tiene mucho tiempo libre el mamoncete que contesta inmediatamente y con ladrillacos infumables.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _Irony is good for you, it's got iron in it..._
> 
> Y yo que le estaba dando el beneficio de la duda... mire, si no se ha confundido al responder, entonces es que no ha entendido ni la mitad de lo que he escrito: de ahí que conteste cosas que nada tienen que ver, convirtiendo esto en un diálogo de besugos.
> 
> ...



- No es una cuestión de forma, si no de contenido, y da igual cuantas veces repita lo mismo, una mentira o una incorreción no deja de serlo por mas veces que se repita.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Sr Smiling he tenido el valor de leerme los ladrillos del tal Srheek del tiron y admiro su paciencia para comunicarse con semejante botarate.
> 
> Yo no he sido capaz de hilar ninguno de los argumentos del sujeto en cuestion, eso si, tiene mucho tiempo libre el mamoncete que contesta inmediatamente y con ladrillacos infumables.



- Ni algo tan simple, puede denotar un mínimo de inteligencia. En todo caso evidencia que tu tienes el mismo tiempo libre que yo, ya que ya es casualidad que cada vez que escriba un comentario, reciba una respuesta tan inmediata. A habido varios días que no me he conectado y tu sin embargo has seguido activo contestando a diestro y siniestro. Yo trabajo en una oficina de inclusión social en mi comunidad autónoma, si puedo cobrar, tocándome las pelotas desde un ordenador, simple "Haber estudiado"...me encanta lo irónica que puede ser la vida a veces con idiotas como tú. Si no me crees, ponte en contacto con un moderador, y que rastree la IP de este ordenador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - No es una cuestión de forma, si no de contenido, y da igual cuantas veces repita lo mismo, una mentira o una incorreción no deja de serlo por mas veces que se repita.



-Las tres menos cuarto.
-Menos mal que por fin llueve
- no, no, a cinco el kilo
-vale, entonces nos vemos en el bar


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> -Las tres menos cuarto.
> -Menos mal que por fin llueve
> - no, no, a cinco el kilo
> -vale, entonces nos vemos en el bar



- Aquí te pasas de listo para no tener que fundamentar tus sospechas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Ni algo tan simple, puede denotar un mínimo de inteligencia. En todo caso evidencia que tu tienes el mismo tiempo libre que yo, ya que ya es casualidad que cada vez que escriba un comentario, reciba una respuesta tan inmediata. A habido varios días que no me he conectado y tu sin embargo has seguido activo contestando a diestro y siniestro.* Yo trabajo en una oficina de inclusión social *en mi comunidad autónoma, si puedo cobrar, tocándome las pelotas desde un ordenador, simple "Haber estudiado"...me encanta lo irónica que puede ser la vida a veces con idiotas como tú. Si no me crees, ponte en contacto con un moderador, y que rastree la IP de este ordenador.




Descuide, que le creo


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Descuide, que le creo



- Paso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Paso.



Juer, ni mi santa tiene tanta obsesión por decir la última palabra...

(santa porque me soporta, se entiende. Bueno, a ratos me soporta y a ratos no)


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

A mi parecer lo que te sienta bien lo cagas bien. Lo que te sienta mal lo cagas mal.


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

xyz123 dijo:


> A mi parecer lo que te sienta bien lo cagas bien. Lo que te sienta mal lo cagas mal.




- Mira que me encanta la comida árabe...pero estos turcos de mierda. Tu frase me recuerda a algo. "_Come blandüm, caga dürum_"


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Es lo que pasa cuando no concretizas tus propias insinuaciones. A cualquier usuario que le digas "pues haber estudiado" va a entender lo mismo que yo. No contextualizar tus gilipolleces, que es tu mayor criba, de ahí que de asco debatir contigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo...

Que yo acabo de entrar hoy y no entraba hace meses cazurro, no veras ningun mensaje mio reciente. 
No me extraña que no quieras leer nada antiguo si no sabes con quien intercambias opiniones en las ultimas 10 paginas.

Dicho esto voy a demostrar que eres un perfido troll de pantano, ya que mencionas los estudios que colgo otro conforero.

Esto lo estas diciendo de unos post anterior de otro forero:
'recuerda esos dos links que me pusiste, que citaron algo que nada tenía que ver con lo que dijiste'
Esto es lo que dijiste nada mas que te mostraron el link:
'sin embargo no se cita por ningún lado que el sistema sirva para solucionar el sobrepeso'

Y ESTO ES LO QUE DICE LA PRESENTACION DEL LINK DE PUBMED:
Low-carbohydrate nutrition and metabolism. - PubMed - NCBI

The persistence of an epidemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes suggests that new nutritional strategies are needed if the epidemic is to be overcome. A promising nutritional approach suggested by this thematic review is carbohydrate restriction. Recent studies show that, under conditions of carbohydrate restriction, fuel sources shift from glucose and fatty acids to fatty acids and ketones, and that ad libitum-fed carbohydrate-restricted diets lead to appetite reduction, weight loss, and improvement in surrogate markers of cardiovascular disease. 

He agrandado las tres palabras claves del estudio que se traducen rapidito:

OBESIDAD - RESTRICCION DE CARBOS - PERDIDA DE PESO

Es mas el estudio indica que no se restringen calorias (ad libitum: a voluntad), solo se restringen carbos.

A ver por donde me sale ahora el señorito, que no le da la gana de entrar al hilo de los estudios. 


Pd. A mi me cuesta un 'pedo' entrar y colgarte media docena mas que van de los mismo y estan en el hilo, pero no quiero inundar este hilo para eso esta el otro, Y TODOS DICEN EXACTAMENTE O CON MATICES (LOGICAMENTE), LO MISMO QUE EL TITULO DEL HILO.

Pd2. Ahora si lo he linkado yo, ponte las gafas de culovaso y fijate bien.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (3 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Seguro que no está escribiendo en varios hilos a la vez y esta respuesta era para otra persona?
> Porque (y no es la primera vez) lo que yo he dicho y lo que usted contesta no parecen parte de la misma conversación.



Tiene acumulacion de hilos a un centimo de rublo el post


----------



## Szadek (3 Abr 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo...
> 
> Que yo acabo de entrar hoy y no entraba hace meses cazurro, no veras ningun mensaje mio reciente.
> No me extraña que no quieras leer nada antiguo si no sabes con quien intercambias opiniones en las ultimas 10 paginas.
> ...



- Si si, todo eso está muy bien, en ningún momento he dicho lo contrario, sin embargo serás lo suficientemente listo para subir al foro ese texto, pero no lo suficiente para ver porque no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. En efecto, la restricción de carbohidratos ayuda a bajar peso, pero no lo anuncia como una SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA al SOBREPESO. Me tenéis hasta las pelotas, andáis dándolas de inteligentes, y no sabéis leer una mierda. El exceso de hidratos está relacionado con la obesidad y la diabetes tipo II, sin embargo limitar el consumo de carbohidratos, reduciría la incidencia de casos, pero no solucionaria definitivamente el problema. 

- El puto problema es que lo anunciáis como si se tratara de un elixir decimonónico, y no es así.


----------



## McNulty (3 Abr 2019)

Vaya dos muffins de chocolate y virutas me acabo de pimplar. Con razón de leche entera A PELISIMO.

Me dará cáncer de sidra?


----------



## Otto Fenix (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Si si, todo eso está muy bien, en ningún momento he dicho lo contrario, sin embargo serás lo suficientemente listo para subir al foro ese texto, pero no lo suficiente para ver porque no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. En efecto, la restricción de carbohidratos ayuda a bajar peso, pero no lo anuncia como una SOLUCIÓN DEFINITIVA al SOBREPESO. Me tenéis hasta las pelotas, andáis dándolas de inteligentes, y no sabéis leer una mierda. El exceso de hidratos está relacionado con la obesidad y la diabetes tipo II, sin embargo limitar el consumo de carbohidratos, reduciría la incidencia de casos, pero no solucionaria definitivamente el problema.
> 
> - El puto problema es que lo anunciáis como si se tratara de un elixir decimonónico, y no es así.



DEFINITIVA DEFINITIVA

Otro que lleva años en peso y comiendo lo que me da la gana (sin comer pienso humano) en mi caso con una primal.

MASIVAMENTE


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Abr 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> sin embargo limitar el consumo de carbohidratos



nadie habla de limitar su consumo, se habla de suprimir los de absorción rápida, harinas modernas ultrafinas y azúcar.
pero comiendo a cambio verduras. en casi todas las paginas del hilo hay alguien diciendo lo que transcribo arriba.


----------



## Szadek (4 Abr 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> nadie habla de limitar su consumo, se habla de suprimir los de absorción rápida, harinas modernas ultrafinas y azúcar.
> pero comiendo a cambio verduras. en casi todas las paginas del hilo hay alguien diciendo lo que transcribo arriba.



- Que es lo que he dicho yo incontables veces.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Abr 2019)

incontables, si.

lo mismo, no.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya dos muffins de chocolate y virutas me acabo de pimplar. Con razón de leche entera A PELISIMO.
> 
> Me dará cáncer de sidra?




Ponte una foto de cuerpo


----------



## Monchitto (6 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya dos muffins de chocolate y virutas me acabo de pimplar. Con razón de leche entera A PELISIMO.
> 
> Me dará cáncer de sidra?



Yo de postre para comer y cenar me como un donut. Pero los gorditos del hilo se restringen todo lo bueno y se creen que sus sucedáneos de harina de almendras son igual de apetecibles


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Yo de postre para comer y cenar me como un donut. Pero los gorditos del hilo se restringen todo lo bueno y se creen que sus sucedáneos de harina de almendras son igual de apetecibles



Pa usté regalá toda esa mierda, que sí que es sucedáneo de la bollería de verdad.

Si me voy a dar un capricho, no me compro una bosta de vaca con un agujero en el centro: me voy a una pastelería de verdad. 
Como decía mi abuelo, no da gana ni de pecar.


----------



## Monchitto (6 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pa usté regalá toda esa mierda, que sí que es sucedáneo de la bollería de verdad.
> 
> Si me voy a dar un capricho, no me compro una bosta de vaca con un agujero en el centro: me voy a una pastelería de verdad.
> Como decía mi abuelo, no da gana ni de pecar.



"pastelería de verdad"

Cómo cansáis los subnormales ceto y los de real food, pesaos, subnormales. Mucha de esta bollería industrial está más rica y sabrosa que cualquier pastelería de verdad. 

Otra cosa son natillas, flanes, arroz con leche, que artesanal está mejor, pero unos donuts no van a estar mejor en una pastelería "de verdad"


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> "pastelería de verdad"
> 
> Cómo cansáis los subnormales ceto y los de real food, pesaos, subnormales. Mucha de esta bollería industrial está más rica y sabrosa que cualquier pastelería de verdad.
> 
> Otra cosa son natillas, flanes, arroz con leche, que artesanal está mejor, pero unos donuts no van a estar mejor en una pastelería "de verdad"



Lo mismo es esa mierda que un tortel de Mallorca, por ejemplo


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Abr 2019)

la bollería de granier está mas rica y es menos dañina que los donuts.

asi que calcula una panadería pastelería artesana


----------



## Monchitto (6 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo mismo es esa mierda que un tortel de Mallorca, por ejemplo



Pero qué más te da si tampoco comerías eso porque te pones GORDO  Además que como ya no estás acostumbrado a los picos de insulina te daría un jamacuco si comes harinas y azúcares porque te has vuelto MÁS DÉBIL aún 

Esa mierda dice, será que no habrás comido kilos en tu juventud y disfrutado de ellos. Es de ser paleto criticar algo que antes te encantaba (y te seguiría)


----------



## Dr_Miller (6 Abr 2019)

Entre las modificaciones también entra cocinarlos de forma sana. A la plancha, al horno o hervido, todo equilibrado los productos procesados quitarlos y con eso ya se baja. Hacer un poco de deporte.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Abr 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Yo de postre para comer y cenar me como un donut. Pero los gorditos del hilo se restringen todo lo bueno y se creen que sus sucedáneos de harina de almendras son igual de apetecibles




Ya que @McNulty no lo hace, ponte tú una foto de cuerpo


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Ponte una foto de cuerpo



Por 100 pavos te mand


Monchitto dijo:


> Yo de postre para comer y cenar me como un donut. Pero los gorditos del hilo se restringen todo lo bueno y se creen que sus sucedáneos de harina de almendras son igual de apetecibles



Somos unos privilegiados en la historia de la humanidad, en degustar tales manjares hidrogenados e industriales. No somos conscientes. Todos nuestros antepasados alimentándose de las mismas mierdas durante millones de años, mientras nosotros podemos disfrutar de todo tipo de sabores y delicias azucaradas. En realidad somos la vanguardia de futuras mutaciones genéticas que se darán a nivel nutricional en el ser humano.

Luego estos gilis, seguramente se morirán de un accidente de coche o por un cáncer, que no tenga nada que ver con la nutrición que han llevado. Los puristas de cualquier cosa son gilipollas sin remedio, déjalos no dan para más.


----------



## Monchitto (7 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Por 100 pavos te mand
> 
> 
> Somos unos privilegiados en la historia de la humanidad, en degustar tales manjares hidrogenados e industriales. No somos conscientes. Todos nuestros antepasados alimentándose de las mismas mierdas durante millones de años, mientras nosotros podemos disfrutar de todo tipo de sabores y delicias azucaradas. En realidad somos la vanguardia de futuras mutaciones genéticas que se darán a nivel nutricional en el ser humano.
> ...



eXACTO, se trata de avances brutales para hacer los alimentos más y más apetecibles, mientras te controles no pasa nada.

Hay que ser tonto para rechazar esto


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (7 Abr 2019)

Dr. Guerrilla dijo:


> Ya que @McNulty no lo hace, ponte tú una foto de cuerpo



Uff se nos llena de mariconas el hilo


----------



## Alicantropo (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## Alicantropo (8 Abr 2019)




----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Abr 2019)

Bueno, ahora que se han calmado los ánimos entro para hacer unas reflexiones.

1/ No jodais el hilo, que para mí es de lo mejorcito de Burbuja.

2/ Szadek no es un CM coño, os lo dice un experto en el tema. El que era de libro es "Elmastonto",
le descubrí y no volvió a entrar.

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?

3/ Los egos los dejáis en casa. Y más los insultos. Szadek razona bien pero pecó de prepotente al principio (mi opinión). Dejad esa gilipollez de llamar a un forero nuevo "nuevo'.

4/ Soy ingeniero y me gusta la precisión (ver mi firma) . Jamás pensé que haría más caso a un put..hilo de internet que al médico de cabecera. La vida da estás sorpresas.

5/ Mi caso: 30 años con el mismo peso (+/- 1kg) y en 6 meses bajo 4/5 Basicamente dejando de tomar azúcar, pasta, moderando el pan. Ejercicio siempre he hecho bastante.

6/ No es la solución definitiva pero es la rehost..Lo comparo con el tabaco. No fumar no te quita de cánceres/problemas cardíacos pero ayuda el copón

7/ A médicos y nutricionistas no les gustan las soluciones sencillas (piensan que se devalúa su profesión...?) No hicieron suficiente presión sobre el tabaco (yo la hice a muerte en mi empresa con gráficos acojonantes en la pared hace 30 años) . Coño, que se sabe desde los años 50!!!!!! Y no están haciendo ahora la suficiente presión sobre el objeto de este hilo. (chapeau una vez más,!!)

Estoy viajando por China pero ni así me pierdo vuestros debates. Seguir así, please.


----------



## Albia (9 Abr 2019)

xyz123 dijo:


> A mi parecer lo que te sienta bien lo cagas bien. Lo que te sienta mal lo cagas mal.



Me ha encantado. En lo sencillo y obvio está la clave. Tras mis muchas lecturas nutricionales (con su consecuentes voladuras de olla) me he dado cuenta de que aquí cada uno tiene que saber lo que le va bien y lo que no.Vegano?paleo?macrobiótico? Consumista de guarreridas? Pues depende... Tanto la genética como otros factores epigenéticos nos dictan qué nos va bien y que no,qué nos hace engordar y qué no. Sólo hay que experimentar y comprobar resultados en las digestiones,las evacuaciones,flatulencias,inflamaciones,señales cutàneas...
A pesar de haber leído,aburrir al personal y volverme tarumba con toda esta locura nutricional,por ahora sintetizo con un par de "mantras":
1) escucha continuamente a tu cuerpo.
2) el cuerpo es similar a un río: si entra mucha energía pero no sale y se estanca,malo. Si no entra energía,no puede salir tampoco,así que mal también. 
Y no hay mucho más que descubrir...


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Abr 2019)

Monchitto dijo:


> Pero qué más te da si tampoco comerías eso porque te pones GORDO  Además que como ya no estás acostumbrado a los picos de insulina te daría un jamacuco si comes harinas y azúcares porque te has vuelto MÁS DÉBIL aún
> 
> Esa mierda dice, será que no habrás comido kilos en tu juventud y disfrutado de ellos. Es de ser paleto criticar algo que antes te encantaba (y te seguiría)



No sé ni por qué sigo, si no acabo de ver si es que no das para más, o que me estás troleando.

Pero por si acaso: precisamente como tengo mi metabolismo bajo control, y como sé manejarlo, puedo hacer excesos puntuales sin que eso me suponga un problema a largo plazo.
Si me quiero comer un pastel, o un helado, o chocolate del bueno, me lo como sin problemas. Eso sí, ya que es una ocasión especial, me ocupo de que lo que como también sea especial.
Sobre lo de si me he vuelto más débil, no sé si contestarte, porque demuestras no tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mecanismo de control de la glucemia, y cualquier cosa que dijera caería en saco roto. Te hago un resumen para bobos: *es exactamente al revés de como crees.*


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Abr 2019)

Comiendo ahora en un MacDonalds de China. Con tomate bien azucarado. Y las hamburguesas son peores que en occidente. Pero un día es un día y hay que sobrevivir, más vale que luego vamos al Wanda.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con todo lo que he leído por aquí y lo que he podido comprobar en mi cuerpo, veo este video y me entran unas ganas de matar terribles...
> 
> Y es que en ningún momento hablan del azucar y de las harinas, es mas, recomiendan comer pasta.



1/ Primera victoria. Habla
del médico Esseltyn que escribió un famoso libro defendiendo la dieta vegana para reducir y revertir las enfermedades cardíacas. Años después le preguntaron qué hubiera añadido al libro y se sinceró. "Hubiera recomendado reducir el azúcar y los zumos de frutas"

A su muerte su mujer añadió lo que faltaba.

12 Essential Guidelines For Eating A Plant-Perfect Diet

*"8. Evite el azúcar tanto como sea posible.*
Siempre evite beber jugo de frutas.Comer toda la fruta en su lugar. Lea las etiquetas y evite los azúcares agregados. No se deje atrapar pensando que un azúcar es mejor que otro"

2/ Segunda victoria. Su más famoso paciente fue Bill Clinton (la mitad del vídeo habla de el). Tuvo varias intervenciones cardíacas, dice que no sabe su origen ( adoptó la dieta vegana). Nosotros sí podemos inferir el origen de su enfermedad.

Bill Clinton era un fanático de la Coca Cola Light (diet en USA).

The Decline and Fall of Diet Coke and the Power Generation That Loved It

"Bill Clinton era un fanático conocido (una lata de Diet Coke está enterrada en una cápsula del tiempo en su biblioteca presidencial )"

Aunque no está científicamente demostrado, tomar un alto número de bebidas con edulcorantes artificiales puede dañar el corazón.

Los edulcorantes artificiales afectan al corazón

"...un estudio elaborado por investigadores del Centro para la Innovación Sanitaria de la Universidad de Manitoba, en Canadá, afirmó que el consumo de edulcorantes artificiales puede generar enfermedades al corazón y otras como la diabetes tipo 2, la hipertensión y el aumento de peso."


----------



## zapatitos (9 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sé ni por qué sigo, si no acabo de ver si es que no das para más, o que me estás troleando.
> 
> Pero por si acaso: precisamente como tengo mi metabolismo bajo control, y como sé manejarlo, puedo hacer excesos puntuales sin que eso me suponga un problema a largo plazo.
> Si me quiero comer un pastel, o un helado, o chocolate del bueno, me lo como sin problemas. Eso sí, ya que es una ocasión especial, me ocupo de que lo que como también sea especial.
> Sobre lo de si me he vuelto más débil, no sé si contestarte, porque demuestras no tener ni puta idea de cómo funciona el mecanismo de control de la glucemia, y cualquier cosa que dijera caería en saco roto. Te hago un resumen para bobos: *es exactamente al revés de como crees.*



Pues claro que te está troleando porque es quali un troll de guardería, ya lo he dicho varias veces y aún así algunos os seguís empeñando en alimentarle. Que me parece bien que se le alimente al quai porque es simpático y dicharachero pero mejor darle de comer en otros sitios.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Abr 2019)

Albia dijo:


> Me ha encantado. En lo sencillo y obvio está la clave. Tras mis muchas lecturas nutricionales (con su consecuentes voladuras de olla) me he dado cuenta de que aquí cada uno tiene que saber lo que le va bien y lo que no.Vegano?paleo?macrobiótico? Consumista de guarreridas? Pues depende... Tanto la genética como otros factores epigenéticos nos dictan qué nos va bien y que no,qué nos hace engordar y qué no. Sólo hay que experimentar y comprobar resultados en las digestiones,las evacuaciones,flatulencias,inflamaciones,señales cutàneas...
> A pesar de haber leído,aburrir al personal y volverme tarumba con toda esta locura nutricional,por ahora sintetizo con un par de "mantras":
> 1) escucha continuamente a tu cuerpo.
> 2) el cuerpo es similar a un río: si entra mucha energía pero no sale y se estanca,malo. Si no entra energía,no puede salir tampoco,así que mal también.
> Y no hay mucho más que descubrir...



El cuerpo no funciona así.

si entra mucha energía, tu cuerpo distribuye y quema toda esa energía. TODA. En forma de:
- aumentar capacidades cognitivas
- mejor músculo
- mejor hueso
- mejor sistema cardiorespiratorio, endocrino, excretor...
- Mejor sistema de desintoxicación hépatica, renal
- Aumento de producción de calor
- Aumento de grasa corporal
-...
Todo lo que entre tiene un fin. 
Y si no entra energía ( o sea, si no se come), SI que puede salir. Porqué mi cuerpo continua generando energía para respirar, pensar, mantener tu tono muscular... Claro está que si estás días, meses...sin comer al final llegas al estrés final que es la muerte.


----------



## Albia (10 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El cuerpo no funciona así.
> 
> si entra mucha energía, tu cuerpo distribuye y quema toda esa energía. TODA. En forma de:
> - aumentar capacidades cognitivas
> ...



A ver...era un modo sencillo de hablar: si metes mucha comida y no te mueves para gastar, tienes todas las papeletas para engordar (contestando al título del tema).
Nuestro cuerpo está diseñado para moverse y para comer alimentos naturales y poco manipulados. Comer azúcar y harinas refinadas (que al final se sintetizan igual que el azúcar formando grasa) no es natural ni por tanto adecuado para el cuerpo. Pero por alguna extraña razón, mimetizarse con el sofá y comer donetes es algo que seduce bastante...


----------



## Ketemeto (10 Abr 2019)

Albia dijo:


> A ver...era un modo sencillo de hablar: si metes mucha comida y no te mueves para gastar, tienes todas las papeletas para engordar (contestando al título del tema).
> Nuestro cuerpo está diseñado para moverse y para comer alimentos naturales y poco manipulados. Comer azúcar y harinas refinadas (que al final se sintetizan igual que el azúcar formando grasa) no es natural ni por tanto adecuado para el cuerpo. Pero por alguna extraña razón, mimetizarse con el sofá y comer donetes es algo que seduce bastante...



¿No es natural comer harina y azúcar? ¿No son alimentos naturales acaso?

Engordan y enferman a algunos pero naturales son. Coge una remolacha o una caña de azúcar y verás si es natural o no. Y el trigo lo mismo.

Lo decís como si fueran flashgolosina con químicos de sabor y colorantes.


----------



## Tió Justino (10 Abr 2019)

Mi enhorabuena a todos los que aportais información en este interesante hilo. Por lo que veo algunos foreros tienen muy amplios conocimientos sobre glucosa e insulina. Aprovecho para contaros algo que no entiendo sobre el aumento de la glucosa en la sangre por si alguien me puede orientar.

Soy delgado (siempre lo he sido), me alimento creo que bien (nada de azucar ni nada que lo contenga, nada de harinas, bollería, ni pan. Como mucha verdura, algo de fruta, pescado y carne. Hago deporte suave casi todos los dias. Sin embargo la glucosa en ayunas siempre la tengo sobre 110 aprox. Eso no lo entiendo.
El caso es que tambien practico algo de yoga, un ejercicio llamado sirsasana (cabeza abajo durante un rato) y he comprobado que despues de practicar el sirasana, sobre 1 hora despues, la glucosa me ha subido aprox. de 110 a 130. Sin hacer nada mas ni comer nada. He encontrado en google lo siguiente:

_"Sirsasana es una de las mejores actitudes para el beneficio de la glándula pituitaria, que regula muchas de las hormonas cuerpos, especialmente los relacionados con la tiroides, lo que afecta el metabolismo, corteza suprarrenal estimulando la liberación de glucocorticoides y por lo tanto *el aumento de la glucosa en sangre* , las hormonas tales como hormona estimulante del folículo , la hormona luteinizante, la prolactina y la oxitocina que están implicados en la reproducción y la hormona de crecimiento humana que estimula nuestro crecimiento como la posición invertida dirige una mayor cantidad de sangre a la cabeza"._

Tambien he oido que practicar deporte sube la glucosa justo depues de practicarlo pero la baja mas tarde . Mi pregunta sería ¿tiene sentido que me suba la glucosa tan solo por estar cabeza abajo? ¿podría perjudicarme hacer sirasana por tener ya alta la glucosa en ayunas?


----------



## Stock Option (10 Abr 2019)

Hostia, hasta el yoga es insulinogénico. Esta magufada es nueva.

8/10


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Abr 2019)

Ketemeto dijo:


> ¿No es natural comer harina y azúcar? ¿No son alimentos naturales acaso?
> 
> Engordan y enferman a algunos pero naturales son. Coge una remolacha o una caña de azúcar y verás si es natural o no. Y el trigo lo mismo.
> 
> Lo decís como si fueran flashgolosina con químicos de sabor y colorantes.



El azucar puro tiene de natural lo mismo que el alcohol de limpieza, y sobre las harinas modernas informate del proceso que siguen y veras lo natural que es.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena a todos los que aportais información en este interesante hilo. Por lo que veo algunos foreros tienen muy amplios conocimientos sobre glucosa e insulina. Aprovecho para contaros algo que no entiendo sobre el aumento de la glucosa en la sangre por si alguien me puede orientar.
> 
> Soy delgado (siempre lo he sido), me alimento creo que bien (nada de azucar ni nada que lo contenga, nada de harinas, bollería, ni pan. Como mucha verdura, algo de fruta, pescado y carne. Hago deporte suave casi todos los dias. Sin embargo la glucosa en ayunas siempre la tengo sobre 110 aprox. Eso no lo entiendo.
> El caso es que tambien practico algo de yoga, un ejercicio llamado sirsasana (cabeza abajo durante un rato) y he comprobado que despues de practicar el sirasana, sobre 1 hora despues, la glucosa me ha subido aprox. de 110 a 130. Sin hacer nada mas ni comer nada. He encontrado en google lo siguiente:
> ...



Sobre yoga no tengo ni idea así que no te puedo aconsejar.

Sobre lo que dices del aumento de glucosa al practicar deporte, lo normal es que descienda pero muchas personas con diabetes pueden sufrir un aumento de glucosa en sangre después de haber practicado deportes de alta intensidad como sprints, boxeo o powerlifting. Por eso la norma en diabéticos que hacen deporte en intensidad es conocer bien su respuesta al ejercicio intenso y planificar estrategias que ayuden a normalizar los niveles durante y después del ejercicio.

El deporte intenso con diabetes es posible practicarlo pero es más complejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena a todos los que aportais información en este interesante hilo. Por lo que veo algunos foreros tienen muy amplios conocimientos sobre glucosa e insulina. Aprovecho para contaros algo que no entiendo sobre el aumento de la glucosa en la sangre por si alguien me puede orientar.
> 
> Soy delgado (siempre lo he sido), me alimento creo que bien (nada de azucar ni nada que lo contenga, nada de harinas, bollería, ni pan. Como mucha verdura, algo de fruta, pescado y carne. Hago deporte suave casi todos los dias. Sin embargo la glucosa en ayunas siempre la tengo sobre 110 aprox. Eso no lo entiendo.
> El caso es que tambien practico algo de yoga, un ejercicio llamado sirsasana (cabeza abajo durante un rato) y he comprobado que despues de practicar el sirasana, sobre 1 hora despues, la glucosa me ha subido aprox. de 110 a 130. Sin hacer nada mas ni comer nada. He encontrado en google lo siguiente:
> ...



Si como dice la cita estimula la liberación de glucocorticoides (=cortisol, la hormona del estrés), entonces es normal que suba la glucosa en sangre.

Es lo que hace el cortisol (que está relacionado también con los mecanismos de lucha o huida): preparar el cuerpo para una actividad intensa incrementando la concentración de glucosa en sangre.

Tener la glucosa alta por la mañana se debe a algo similar, lo que se ha dado en llamar "efecto alba": el cuerpo segrega cortisol durante las horas finales del sueño para que te vayas despertando, y el cortisol provoca la subida de glucosa.

Ahora bien, si su nivel de glucosa en ayunas está por encima de lo razonable, puede que tenga algún problema con el mecanismo de ajuste a la baja de la glucemia (es decir, con el mecanismo de la insulina). 

Siendo delgado, es poco probable que se trate de resistencia a la insulina (aunque imposible, imposible, tampoco es). No es por meterle la peste en un canuto, pero *podría estar desarrollando diabetes tipo 1*, y que su glucemia en ayunas elevada se deba a un páncreas que no produce suficiente insulina.


----------



## Tió Justino (11 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si como dice la cita estimula la liberación de glucocorticoides (=cortisol, la hormona del estrés), entonces es normal que suba la glucosa en sangre.
> 
> Es lo que hace el cortisol (que está relacionado también con los mecanismos de lucha o huida): preparar el cuerpo para una actividad intensa incrementando la concentración de glucosa en sangre.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación. Llevo un tiempo sospechando precisamente que podría estar desarrollando la diabetes tipo-1. He intentado buscar información sobre como luchar contra ello mediante la alimentación, y casi todos los consejos encontrados se refieren a la diabetes tipo-2. Además cumplo dichos consejos. ¿Que consejos hay para los diabéticos tipo-1 o donde se puede encontrar información?


----------



## Gainer (11 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación. Llevo un tiempo sospechando precisamente que podría estar desarrollando la diabetes tipo-1. He intentado buscar información sobre como luchar contra ello mediante la alimentación, y casi todos los consejos encontrados se refieren a la diabetes tipo-2. Además cumplo dichos consejos. ¿Que consejos hay para los diabéticos tipo-1 o donde se puede encontrar información?



En comparación con vosotros no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero tengo entendido que la diabetes tipo 1 es genética y que suele aparecer en la infancia, mientras que la 2 es la que está condicionada por elementos externos como la alimentación o el
Ejercicio. 
De todas formas si el hecho de que estes desarrollando la diabetes tipo 1 se debe a factores externos, viendo lo que controlas la alimentación y el ejercicio, es imposible que hagas mucho más para evitarlo! Yo creo q alrededor del 90% de la población no se cuidan como tú, y diabéticos son en torno al 15-20% de la población!


----------



## Tió Justino (11 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> En comparación con vosotros no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero tengo entendido que la diabetes tipo 1 es genética y que suele aparecer en la infancia, mientras que la 2 es la que está condicionada por elementos externos como la alimentación o el
> Ejercicio.
> De todas formas si el hecho de que estes desarrollando la diabetes tipo 1 se debe a factores externos, viendo lo que controlas la alimentación y el ejercicio, es imposible que hagas mucho más para evitarlo! Yo creo q alrededor del 90% de la población no se cuidan como tú, y diabéticos son en torno al 15-20% de la población!



Yo tampoco tengo ni puñetera idea. Leo este hilo cuando tengo tiempo, porque es alucinante lo que saben algunos foreros, y voy aprendiendo alguna cosilla de ellos. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Yo tambien tengo entendido que la diabetes-1 es genética. Eso es lo raro, pues yo soy ya un cincuentón, nunca he tenido la glucosa alta, hasta hace un par de años que empezó a subir. Pero sospecho que debe haber algo más aparte de la genética. Lo digo por descarte, si tomo cero azúcar, cero cereales, dieta baja en carbohidratos, pienso que no puedo tener diabetes tipo 2. Bueno, en realidad estoy en la PRE-diabetes.
Aparte de la alimentación hay cosas extrañas, como la anécdota que puse antes, que por el hecho de estar un rato cabeza abajo (ejercicio yoga) me suba la glucosa un 20%. Sin hacer ejercicio, estando en reposo.....


----------



## Stock Option (11 Abr 2019)

Deseando que llegue la Semana Santa y haciendo honor a las TRADICIONES hincharme a TORRIJAS. Es lo que tiene no ser un OBESOGÉNICO, que puedo disfrutar de la vida en lugar de ser un penitente.


----------



## Gainer (12 Abr 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Deseando que llegue la Semana Santa y haciendo honor a las TRADICIONES hincharme a TORRIJAS. Es lo que tiene no ser un OBESOGÉNICO, que puedo disfrutar de la vida en lugar de ser un penitente.



Yo también me voy a poner fino a torrijas, me las voy a comer y también me cogeré alguna!


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo ni puñetera idea. Leo este hilo cuando tengo tiempo, porque es alucinante lo que saben algunos foreros, y voy aprendiendo alguna cosilla de ellos. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Yo tambien tengo entendido que la diabetes-1 es genética. Eso es lo raro, pues yo soy ya un cincuentón, nunca he tenido la glucosa alta, hasta hace un par de años que empezó a subir. Pero sospecho que debe haber algo más aparte de la genética. Lo digo por descarte, si tomo cero azúcar, cero cereales, dieta baja en carbohidratos, pienso que no puedo tener diabetes tipo 2. Bueno, en realidad estoy en la PRE-diabetes.
> Aparte de la alimentación hay cosas extrañas, como la anécdota que puse antes, que por el hecho de estar un rato cabeza abajo (ejercicio yoga) me suba la glucosa un 20%. Sin hacer ejercicio, estando en reposo.....



No es exacto. La tipo I es una autoinmune.

La peculiaridad es que se da en la infancia-adolescencia, en la edad adulta es improbable.

El sistema inmune de los chavales en ciertos porcentajes fijos durante decadas se carga el pancreas y aparece la diabetes.

No se sabe exactamente que desata esa respuesta autoinmune.

Los que estamos en este hilo tenemos fundadas sospechas de alguna de las causas. 

Esto es noticia reciente:

Aumenta más del 3% la incidencia de diabetes tipo 1 en Europa

O se nos esta jodiendo la 'genetica' o cada vez comemos mas mierda.


----------



## Tió Justino (12 Abr 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es exacto. La tipo I es una autoinmune.
> 
> La peculiaridad es que se da en la infancia-adolescencia, en la edad adulta es improbable.
> 
> ...



¿Cuales son esas sospechas? ¿Causas ambientales tal vez?


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> ¿Cuales son esas sospechas? ¿Causas ambientales tal vez?



Pues de lo que va el hilo ni mas ni menos.

Ya se ha comentado hasta la saciedad que la alimentacion moderna basada en harinas, almidones y azucar a cascoporro se lo carga todo, ademas de hacernos gordos.

Destroza la flora, provoca permeabilidad intestinal, y eso unido a cientos de aditivos que jamas habian entrado antes al organismo y tenemos un sistema inmune alterado.

Solo hay que ver la cantidad de alergicos como jamas se habia visto.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo ni puñetera idea. Leo este hilo cuando tengo tiempo, porque es alucinante lo que saben algunos foreros, y voy aprendiendo alguna cosilla de ellos. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Yo tambien tengo entendido que la diabetes-1 es genética. Eso es lo raro, pues yo soy ya un cincuentón, nunca he tenido la glucosa alta, hasta hace un par de años que empezó a subir. Pero sospecho que debe haber algo más aparte de la genética. Lo digo por descarte, si tomo cero azúcar, cero cereales, dieta baja en carbohidratos, pienso que no puedo tener diabetes tipo 2. Bueno, en realidad estoy en la PRE-diabetes.
> Aparte de la alimentación hay cosas extrañas, como la anécdota que puse antes, que por el hecho de estar un rato cabeza abajo (ejercicio yoga) me suba la glucosa un 20%. Sin hacer ejercicio, estando en reposo.....



La Diabetes Tipo I no es como la llamada de adulto que suele irse desarrollando muy lentamente osease los síntomas suelen ser relativamente repentinos e incluyen lo siguiente:

- Aumento de la sed y ganas de orinar.
- Mucha hambre y a todas horas.
- Cambios de humor.
- Gran pérdida de peso.
- Visión borrosa, debilidad, fatiga, hormigueo en las piernas...

Si no tienes esos síntomas yo no me obsesionaría porque es más que improbable que tengas Diabete Tipo I y si como dices controlas los azúcares también es muy improbable que desarrolles resistencia a la insulina, vamos que probablemente serías el primero.

Cosas que pueden subir el azúcar en sangre sin tener diabetes:

- Medicamentos como los esteroides, corticoides, antipsicóticos y otros similares.
- Tener algún tipo de enfermedad (el organismo crea anticuerpos y hormonas para combatirla y esto podría aumentar el nivel de glucosa)
- Demasiado estrés.
- Sufrir algún tipo de dolor, quemaduras o similares (por las hormonas para combatirlo que podrían aumentar la glucosa)
- Si eres mujer la menstruación.
- Si eres mujer estar embarazada.
- Deshidratarse.
- Los problemas renales, hepáticos y pancreáticos también podrían subir los niveles de glucosa.
- Los diuréticos.
- Abusar de los edulcorantes artificiales, estos pueden afectar a la respuesta orgánica a la glucosa.
- La mala higiene dental.

Yo sin conocerte de nada y antes de pensar en cosas como la diabetes, me miraría lo de los edulcorantes artificiales que te los meten hasta en la sopa sin que te des cuenta, lo de la mala higiene dental que también es más común de lo que parece y si estás tomando algún fármaco que afecte a la glucosa.

Repito, esto sin conocerte, yo te pongo lo que podría aumentar la glucosa y tú ya pues lo analizas bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Albia (13 Abr 2019)

Dextrosa,dextrina,maltodextrina,jarabe de...sirope de...,glucosa,lactosa,galactosa etc etc etc. Casi todos los productos procesados,empaquetados,plastificados llevan azúcar.El chorizo,el jamón... hasta eso y mucha gente lo desconoce. 
Al final aparece la resistencia a la insulina (ver señales en el cuerpo que lo indican además de ovarios poliquísticos en mujeres entre otras causas) y más tarde quizás una diabetes tipo 2...


----------



## Tió Justino (13 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> La Diabetes Tipo I no es como la llamada de adulto que suele irse desarrollando muy lentamente osease los síntomas suelen ser relativamente repentinos e incluyen lo siguiente:
> 
> - Aumento de la sed y ganas de orinar.
> - Mucha hambre y a todas horas.
> ...



Excelente información. 
Lo que he experimentado alguna vez es que tomando bicarbonato de sodio disuelto en agua hace que me baje la glucosa. Lo he probado sólo en contadas ocasiones porque dicen que no es bueno abusar.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Abr 2019)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Excelente información.
> Lo que he experimentado alguna vez es que tomando bicarbonato de sodio disuelto en agua hace que me baje la glucosa. Lo he probado sólo en contadas ocasiones porque dicen que no es bueno abusar.



Es que uno de sus usos es como medida de emergencia en situaciones de hiperglumecia.

Eso del abuso es muy elástico y ambiguo, como un montón de sustancias puede tener efectos secundarios y no es para todo el mundo. Interactua con muchos medicamentos y sustancias de uso bastante común así que hay que informarse bien antes de tomarlo.

Así que como medida de emergencia para una situación de hiperglucemia pues está bien, para tomarlo cronicamente para la hiperglucemia pues como que no, demasiadas interactuaciones con sustancias bastantes comunes.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Si ya veo que eres ingeniero industrial 'entre otras cosas' osea gilipollas total.

Te lo digo con cariño como colega de profesion.

Como 'buen ingeniero' deberias saber que hablar de un tema sin leer o informarse bien es de autentico zoquete.

El proceso de obtencion de la sacarosa es un proceso de purificacion. Tambien es sencillo el proceso de obtencion del alcohol y la finalidad es la misma, conseguir pureza quimica.

Ya de paso te lees el procedimiento que tan bien has resumido pero no es tan simple y lo comparas con el de obtencion de alcohol, lo mismo asi entiendes que aqui intentamos avisar de los peligros de los refinados por muy natural que sea la fuente de la que procedan.

Proceso industrial de extracción del azúcar de la remolacha

Ya de paso si te vas a quedar por aqui, te lees el proceso de refinado del trigo para obtener harina blanca y el origen de ese trigo, y probablemente acabes pensando que es el menos natural comparado con sacarosa y alcohol.

Animo que quiza la proxima estes mejor informado y no quedes como un tonto solemne.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A ver ingeniero faltón, aquí se le detallan los procesos que incluyen cal viva y ácido sulfúrico (como el de las baterías) entre otros:
> 
> “Las remolachas se cortan en trozos después de lavarlas y luego se lixivian. Para dejar limpio el líquido que contiene el azúcar, se le añade cal. En este momento, la reacción alcalina destruye casi todas las vitaminas. En el líquido, mezclado con cal viva, se introduce dióxido de carbono, para así precipitar la cal.
> 
> ...



Pues si y el colega se despacha con la frase 'no tienen nada de extranno y la mayoria son el equivalente industrial de los procesos de una cocina domestica.'

Hoy voy a hacer un arroz abanda y no pienso olvidarme de echar una pizquita de carbonato calcico y cocerlo con acido sulfurico, eso si a baja concentracion.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Abr 2019)

Nunca excepto estos últimos 50 años la harina habia sido la base de nada. Pregunte a su abuelo si lo tiene.
Mire lo que se come hoy en día:

- Desayuno: leche colacao, galletas, kellogs, tostaditas. (harinas y azúcares)
- Media mañana: croissant/galletas/bocadillo (harinas, azúcares)
- Comida: macarrones, carne + patatas fritas + pan para empujar (harina)
- Media tarde: bollería, bocadillo... (harinas)
- Cena: tortillita, pescadito y/o pan con embutido y alguna galletita light como postre mientras miramos FirstsDates. (harinas...)

Para empezar; nuestros abuelos no comían 5 o 6 veces al día, sino 2 o 3. Y gracias.
Pregunta a tu abuelo si quiere de primero un plato de macarrones a la boloñesa o un plato de verduras del huerto o una buena ensalada. 
Preguntale que se desayunaba en su época. Avena???? Eso era comida para burros, te dirá.
Como crees que cebaban a los animales? Pues con harinas para cebarlos rápido, con eficiencia y de forma barata. Y ahora resulta que las harinas tienen que ser la base de nuestra alimentación, cuando no lo han sido nunca.

La dieta mediterranea original (que es italiana y no Usana que es la que pone las harinas en la base), según la gente de la época (S.XIX), era esta:
- Carne o pescado (en función de donde se vivía)
- Frutas y verduras
- Manteca de cerdo.
Y punto.

Si podían escoger, comían esto. Claro que conocían las harinas, pero no eran la base nada. Mira en la edad media o en la antigua roma, como comían los ejércitos. Estos tenían que estar lo mejor alimentados posible pq defendían al pueblo. El ejército romano comía 1 vez al día y a base de carne. Y conquistaron a media europa.

Lea un poco de Historia y no venga aquí a decir que desde siempre las harinas fueron la base de algo, pq sencilamente no fue así.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A ver ingeniero faltón, aquí se le detallan los procesos que incluyen cal viva y ácido sulfúrico (como el de las baterías) entre otros:
> 
> “Las remolachas se cortan en trozos después de lavarlas y luego se lixivian. Para dejar limpio el líquido que contiene el azúcar, se le añade cal. En este momento, la reacción alcalina destruye casi todas las vitaminas. En el líquido, mezclado con cal viva, se introduce dióxido de carbono, para así precipitar la cal.
> 
> ...





Algo similar iba a poner yo pero ya veo que te has adelantado. Y está clarísimo que todos tenemos un bote a mano de cal, ácildo sulfúrico, dióxido de carbono y/o carbón activado para añadirlo a nuestras comidas. Yo tengo al menos dos de cada cosa por si acaso se me acaba el primero y está el Mercadona cerrado.

Consejo gastronómico de zapatitos para hoy: Que en tu cocina jamás falten el ácido sulfúrico y el dióxido de carbono para cocinar.

Saludos.


----------



## bizarre (14 Abr 2019)

Yo no me molestaría en intentar convencerles, la información está dada pero si no son capaces de entenderla tampoco se les puede pedir más
Como diría mi abuela " Donde no hay mata no hay patata" no busquéis mas

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2019)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo no me molestaría en intentar convencerles, la información está dada pero si no son capaces de entenderla tampoco se les puede pedir más
> Como diría mi abuela " Donde no hay mata no hay patata" no busquéis mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Yo al menos no intento convencer a nadie de nada, doy una información y después cada cual que contraste y analice si le interesa o no le interesa.

Basicamente si te alejas de los azúcares, procesados, comida basura, alcohol, tabaco, drogas ilegales, drogas legales y haces deporte dentro de tus posibilidades razonables y de tus objetivos también razonables y realistas, tu calidad de vida en el día a día mejora sustancialmente.

Por alejarse de las drogas legales de las SS se entiende tomadas como se toman ahora osease compulsivamente y de una forma masiva sin razonar el porqué se toman. Si realmente se toman porque sea necesario y durante el momento necesario pues si, se trata de no abusar de sustancias como los nolotil, paracetamol, metformina, estatinas, aspirinas, etc etc que actualmente la gente se las toma como si fueran golosinas.

Y por alejarse de procesados, azúcares, alcohol y similares se entiende como norma general, porque te montes alguna fiesta si te apetece de vez en cuando tampoco va a pasar nada, la mayoría lo hacemos cada cual a su manera.

Después no se si se vivirá más o menos haciendo eso o siguiendo otro método pero como a mí lo que me interesa es tener la mejor calidad posible de vida mientras esté aquí y si puede ser hasta el último día pues es lo que predico. El que le interese otra cosa pues que lo predique también.

Si te das cuenta quien realmente te intenta convencer de que sigas su estilo de vida son los que entran criticando, yo al menos no le he exigido a nadie que siga mi estilo de vida, la información está ahí y después allá tú, eso si después no me llores.

Saludos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2019)

Lo que es la vida, me vuelvo a encontrar con eNTJ, antiguo NTJ (ahora NTJ_Borrado). Defensor acerrimo del Peaje de Respaldo de las grandes eléctricas. Le dediqué un cariñoso mensaje:

Portugal no tiene impuesto al sol ni cargos al autoconsumo: "Nos reímos de los españoles"




> *NTJ dijo:*
> "La verdad es que deberian hacerme una oferta, entre el tiempo que paso foreando y que me han acusado de CM de la banca, del colegio de industriales, del colegio de informaticos, de las electricas, de las farmaceuticas y del propio foro creo que doy el perfil."





> *Contestación Icibatreuh*



"La verdad es que no tengo nada que reprocharte, yo en tu lugar quizás hubiera obrado igual. De todas formas, lo estás haciendo muy bien, sin acritud. Te has mimetizado en el foro, estás muy bien preparado y tienes bastante credibilidad, no la pierdas como Fray Guillermo.

Dale recuerdos a Carlos (Comunity Manager de Iberdrola) y dile que te suba el sueldo, que te recomienda un analista Big Data cazador de CM's. Si lo consigues, dentro de unos años, cuando dejes esto, me pagas unas cervezas, eh!"



La defensa que hizo NTJ del Peaje de Respaldo fue antológica, pero cantó demasiado, a los capitostes CM no les gusta que la gente se signifique demasiado.

Pregunta para eNTJ, ¿ de qué actividad CM trabajas ahora?. Tranquilo que ya lo descubriré.

Edito. Qué putada te ha hecho Calopez, no? Te borra el perfil pero los mensajes todavía se pueden rastrear. Dile que limpie mejor, coño.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2019)

¿Te despidieron como CM de Iberdrola? La verdad es que lo siento, espero que no fuera por mi culpa. 

No lo entiendo, Fray Guillermo sigue en nómina después de pillarle infraganti

Analisis - Brutal e Increible, las eléctricas (CM's?)contestan de madrugada a las críticas en este foro

También le despidieron a Elmastonto de CM de las azucareras, eso sí que fue por mi culpa. Así que aumenta el paro en este pais.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo que es la vida, me vuelvo a encontrar con eNTJ, antiguo NTJ (ahora NTJ_Borrado). Defensor acerrimo del Peaje de Respaldo de las grandes eléctricas. Le dediqué un cariñoso mensaje:
> 
> Portugal no tiene impuesto al sol ni cargos al autoconsumo: "Nos reímos de los españoles"
> 
> ...



Que un 'supuesto' ingeniero se preste a estas mierdas en un foro de internet solo indica lo devaluada que esta la profesion. Me parece mas digno lo de los chaperos.

Tambien te digo que todo depende de los que paguen dejamos la dignidad a un lado

NTJ corazon, deberias saber que los ingenieros de verdad y anteriores al 2000 no somos diplomados. Te doy -10 puntrolls.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2019)

¡Santo cielo! Pero si Fray Guillermo ya defendía hace 10 años que las eléctricas no cobraban todo que les corresponde! Y el Hinc...es un asturiano defensor a muerte del carbon!! En fin...

Pero volviendo al tema del hilo, me sorprende esto que dijiste en otro sitio


"Semáforo nutricional" de Sanidad: Coca Cola mejor puntuación que el aceite de oliva

"Lo unico objetivo que se puede decir es que el incremento en la dieta moderna de calorias en forma de grasas saturadas, harinas refinadas y azucares ha causado un aumento sin precedentes de enfermedades coronarias y obesidad. Mas alla de eso no hay pruebas concluyentes de nada mas alla de sospechas mas o menos fundadas y me parece de completo magufo asegurar que la causa es una o es otra cuando los expertos mundiales no son capaces de elucidarla.

Cualquier medico digno de su bata ante el primer sintoma de colesterol, perfiles lipidicos anormales, obesidad o historias parecidas lo que hace es curarse en salud y eliminar grasas saturadas, *harinas refinadas, azucares* y procesados (que llevan cantidades ingentes de unas, de otros o de todo a la vez)."

¡Santo dios! ¿ pero qué médico dice que para bajar el colesterol haya que quitar harinas refinadas y azúcares? Si precisamente este hilo va, entre otras cosas, de que no lo tienen en cuenta. Yo tengo el colesterol alto y jamás me han recomendado eso. Y mi medico me rebatió que eso tuviera importancia. Yo por mi cuenta estoy comiendo pan de centeno 100% integral (eso me dicen??) y parece que me va bien.

Panaderías ecológicas Navarra | PAN DE ARGUIÑÁRIZ – ARGIÑARIZKO OGIA


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Abr 2019)

¡Pero sé riguroso y preciso hombre! Que para eso eres (semos) ingenieros. No vale decir que "no específicamente el colesterol...." pero si precisamente todo este hilo se basa en eso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Intenta entrar a hilos serios dando argumentos, que tienes mil paginas para debatir, y todo lo que se dice aqui esta perfectamente probado con experiencias, estudios medicos serios, publicaciones cientificas.

Seas CM o no, aqui no hay otra.

Pd. Como ya estamos mencionando el colesterol de forma torticera aqui ya hicimos una ralla que viene bien recordar:

LDL-C does not cause cardiovascular disease: a comprehensive review of the current literature. - PubMed - NCBI

Introducción Durante medio siglo, se ha considerado que un alto nivel de colesterol total (TC) o colesterol de lipoproteínas de baja densidad (LDL-C) es la principal causa de aterosclerosis y enfermedad cardiovascular (ECV), y el tratamiento con estatinas ha sido ampliamente difundido. promovido para la prevención cardiovascular. Sin embargo, existe una comprensión creciente de que los mecanismos son más complicados y que el tratamiento con estatinas, en particular cuando se usa como prevención primaria, es de dudoso beneficio. Áreas cubiertas Los autores de tres revisiones grandes recientemente publicadas por defensores de estatinas han intentado validar el dogma actual. Este documento delinea los errores graves en estas tres revisiones, así como otras falsificaciones obvias de la hipótesis del colesterol. Comentario experto Nuestra búsqueda de falsificaciones de la hipótesis del colesterol confirma que no puede satisfacer ninguno de los criterios de causalidad de Bradford Hill y que las conclusiones de los autores de las tres revisiones se basan en estadísticas engañosas, exclusión de ensayos fallidos e ignorando numerosas observaciones contradictorias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ¡Santo cielo! Pero si Fray Guillermo ya defendía hace 10 años que las eléctricas no cobraban todo que les corresponde! Y el Hinc...es un asturiano defensor a muerte del carbon!! En fin...
> 
> Pero volviendo al tema del hilo, me sorprende esto que dijiste en otro sitio
> 
> ...



Ojo con un detalle importante.

Meter las grasas saturadas en el mismo saco es un error de dimensiones pandemicas.

Y no lo decimos cuatro magufos en un foro de internet.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext

Total fat and types of fat were not associated with cardiovascular disease, myocardial infarction, or cardiovascular disease mortality, whereas saturated fat had an inverse association with stroke.


Que ya estamos hartos de presentar pruebas y las grasas saturadas son protectoras, no nocivas como nos quieren vender.

En el estudio aparecen graficas muy exclarecedoras, con mayor cosumo de grasas saturadas mejoras en esperanza de vida y enfermedades cardiovasculares.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Si de verdad eres ingeniero es para partirte la cara por demagogo y vendido.

Vete a molestar a otro hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

Me vas a comer los huevos como todos los trolles que han entrado antes por una sencilla razon, no soy yo el que abrio el hilo. Son cientos de conforeros que han aportado en el hilo, incluido el OP y hay toneladas de pruebas que apoyan lo que aqui decimos.

Eres tu el que ha entrado diciendo 'soih injinieroh' como si eso te diese alguna autoridad magica. La mayoria de los que escribimos aqui somos gente curiosa con o sin formacion pero con sentido critico, y sabemos interpretar un puto estudio de una publicacion medica.

Que una persona con formacion tecnica hable de la medicina que es una pseudociencia como si fuese fisica cuantica... en fin. Lavate la boca para hablar de ciencia con mayusculas.


----------



## arriondas (14 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo al menos no intento convencer a nadie de nada, doy una información y después cada cual que contraste y analice si le interesa o no le interesa.
> 
> Basicamente si te alejas de los azúcares, procesados, comida basura, alcohol, tabaco, drogas ilegales, drogas legales y haces deporte dentro de tus posibilidades razonables y de tus objetivos también razonables y realistas, tu calidad de vida en el día a día mejora sustancialmente.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Eso es lo importante; pasar de los azúcares procesados, comida basura, alcohol y tabaco, refrescos azucarados, estar en forma, no tomar pastillas como si fueran caramelos (eso de atiborrarse de paracetamol o ibuprofeno a la mínima hay que desterrarlo), etc

No privarse de nada, pero tampoco abusar de nada. Eso sí, yo consumo bastantes carbohidratos (pasta, arroz) y no estoy gordo en absoluto. Lo que hago es no atiborrarme de pan. Carne roja no como mucha, soy más de pescado, siempre me ha gustado más. Pero bueno, ya sabemos que cada persona es un mundo y a no todo el mundo le sienta bien los mismos alimentos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

A ver pedazo de subnormal. Eres tu el que ha entrado con el titulito en la boca, y si si se trata de medirse las pollas aqui te puedes encontrar de todo. Y si, ingeniero del plan del 79 en la especialidad mas tecnica, cuando eran 6 años mas uno de proyecto.

Este hecho solo te da las herramientas para entender cualquier paper medico que en su mayoria son estudios estadisticos. 

Despues de cinco años años por aqui y muchos analisis vas a venir a manipular a tu puta madre, te queda claro?

Respecto a la grasa saturada en vez de googlear con una mano en la polla, busca un estudio estadistico donde diga lo contrario que el PURE.

Uno solo, de los ultimos 20 años en publicacion seria (Pubmed, Lancet, etc).

Ven con uno en la boca como un perrete obediente y seguimos hablando.


----------



## kikepm (14 Abr 2019)

Este troll tenía además un estilo muy característico, muy agresivo y faltón, terminaba siempre a hostias con todo dios.

Veo que su estilo de retrasado no ha cambiado un ápice...


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Abr 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Este troll tenía además un estilo muy característico, muy agresivo y faltón, terminaba siempre a hostias con todo dios.
> 
> Veo que su estilo de retrasado no ha cambiado un ápice...



Esta tardando un poco.

Estara buscando algo que colgar en Pubmed, sin leerselo Sugu's style. Luego soltara alguna parida de un bloj, o peor de algun ministerio, y se ira como todos.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Abr 2019)

Estudios financiados como por ejemplo estos:

La industria azucarera pagó estudios en los 60 para culpar a la grasa de los trastornos de corazón - RTVE.es

Y al rincón de pensar por CM panadero y el que quiera que te compre y que te aguante. Yo en este tipo de hilos doy primero el beneficio de la duda por si acaso pero ya viendo que eres un CM intoxicador pues sería estúpido perder un solo segundo más contigo que para perder el tiempo diciendo gañanadas y echándonos unas risas ya tengo el resto del foro.

Venga a cuidarse y saludos.


----------



## Gainer (15 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Estudios financiados como por ejemplo estos:
> 
> La industria azucarera pagó estudios en los 60 para culpar a la grasa de los trastornos de corazón - RTVE.es
> 
> ...



Hay algún estudio serio? O todos dicen lo que quieren que digan los que lo financian?? 
Ahora que se que la grasa es buena voy a hacerme un bocata de bacon, pero voy a tirar los donuts que compré!


----------



## zapatitos (15 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Hay algún estudio serio? O todos dicen lo que quieren que digan los que lo financian??
> Ahora que se que la grasa es buena voy a hacerme un bocata de bacon, pero voy a tirar los donuts que compré!



Hay que mirar quien hace el estudio, los contactos posibles que pueda tener y después cada cual analiza y decide si puede tener credibilidad o no.

Saludos.


----------



## Chimpu (15 Abr 2019)

Que haceis cuando os da el mono de pillar algo dulce??

Hasta que punto beber una cerveza al dia o cada dos dias puede ser contraproducente si se quiere adelgazar??


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Abr 2019)

¿Pero a ti qué te pasa?¿Por qué tienes que insultar en cada post para rebatir algo?

Qué buenos tiempos hace años cuando en este foro se compartían ideas y se debatía de una forma sana y educada. Si opinas en contra, pon tus ideas, estudios, fuentes, links que lo fundamenten. No vengas aquí a insultar y joder el hilo. Insultando así a la primera de cambio lo único que demuestras es una inseguridad increíble.


----------



## Stock Option (15 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Hay algún estudio serio? O todos dicen lo que quieren que digan los que lo financian??
> Ahora que se que la grasa es buena voy a hacerme un bocata de bacon, pero voy a tirar los donuts que compré!



Si el estudio lo valida Karlos Smith puedes confiar en que es preciso como un reloj atómico. Yo lo mandé a ignorados porque la verdad que transmite es demasiado dolorosa.


----------



## balenziano19 (15 Abr 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Que haceis cuando os da el mono de pillar algo dulce??
> 
> Hasta que punto beber una cerveza al dia o cada dos dias puede ser contraproducente si se quiere adelgazar??



Ten en cuenta que el alcohol expulsa al oxígeno del cuerpo. Por tanto, llevará varios días sin alcohol volver al cuerpo a su nivel de H2O y no adelgazarás durante ese período.


----------



## Gainer (15 Abr 2019)

balenziano19 dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que el alcohol expulsa al oxígeno del cuerpo. Por tanto, llevará varios días sin alcohol volver al cuerpo a su nivel de H2O y no adelgazarás durante ese período.



Mis conocimientos de nutrición son bajos, pero yo cuando más delgado me quedé fue cuando más bebía. Entre los 20 y los 25 años llegué a pesar 65kg, pegándome fiestón prácticamente todos los fines de semana


----------



## Rauxa (15 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Mis conocimientos de nutrición son bajos, pero yo cuando más delgado me quedé fue cuando más bebía. Entre los 20 y los 25 años llegué a pesar 65kg, pegándome fiestón prácticamente todos los fines de semana



Adelgazaste por quemar grasa o músculo?


----------



## Stock Option (15 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Mis conocimientos de nutrición son bajos, pero yo cuando más delgado me quedé fue cuando más bebía. Entre los 20 y los 25 años llegué a pesar 65kg, pegándome fiestón prácticamente todos los fines de semana



Normal. Seguramente potarías a saco y entraste en déficit calórico. Por aquí te dirán que el déficit calórico son los padres. Pero no, es tan real como la vida misma.


----------



## Gainer (15 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Adelgazaste por quemar grasa o músculo?



Pues no lo se, pero mi peso previo era de unos 70-72 e iba al gimnasio, pero no estaba cachas ni mucho menos, pero tp tenía panza...así que no se qué quemé! Imagino que ambos, porque durante esos años casi no hacía deporte ya.


----------



## Gainer (15 Abr 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Normal. Seguramente potarías a saco y entraste en déficit calórico. Por aquí te dirán que el déficit calórico son los padres. Pero no, es tan real como la vida misma.



Jajajajaja tampoco he sido de potar mucho con las resacas. Es más, los domingos solían ser día de burguer!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Fenix (15 Abr 2019)

Te han pedido un solo estudio que contradiga los de la pagina anterior, y vienes sin nada?


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Abr 2019)

La medicina ES ingeniería, en tanto es conocimiento aplicado a la consecución de objetivos concretos, pero vale


----------



## kikepm (16 Abr 2019)

Tu que vas a ser respetuoso, eres un hijo de puta con malas maneras.

En cuanto a lo de ser ingeniero industrial, el primero que has mentado el tema has sido tu. Y menuda magufada, como si por aquí la gente no tuviera títulos universitarios, mismamente yo soy ingeniero industrial, y eso ni valida ni invalida argumento alguno, PATÁN.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Abr 2019)




----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2019)

Recomiendo encarecidamente a los que vivan en Valencia y puedan ir a un Consum, que prueben las berlinas artesanales rellenas de chocolate. Absolutamente brutal, un bocado que te llevará al paraíso.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Abr 2019)

Supongo que estais alimentando a los CM y trolls en el hilo y ahora mismo estarán a sus anchas desvirtuando completamente el hilo que es lo único que pretenden.

Pero bueno vosotros vereis lo que haceis.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La medicina ES ingeniería, en tanto es conocimiento aplicado a la consecución de objetivos concretos, pero vale



Salvo por el detalle de que la ingenieria se basa en leyes fisicas invariables (mecanica de fluidos, termodinamica, electrotecnia, etc). Solo va cambiando por innovaciones, mejoras de procesos, pero la base es la misma.

La medicina es una 'ciencia' que hoy te dice blanco y mañana es negro. Y ocurre el curioso fenomeno que algunas 'leyes basicas' se alteran por las manazas de organismos politicos o lobbies farmaceuticos.

Lo que viene a ser una casa de putas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Abr 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Supongo que estais alimentando a los CM y trolls en el hilo y ahora mismo estarán a sus anchas desvirtuando completamente el hilo que es lo único que pretenden.
> 
> Pero bueno vosotros vereis lo que haceis.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando entran se les hacen cuatro preguntas basicas. Si no argumentan sobre una base racional pues a pasar de ellos.

Estamos echando de menos a Sugus jaja, al menos el se cree lo que postea y a veces hasta se lo curraba.


----------



## Albia (16 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Recomiendo encarecidamente a los que vivan en Valencia y puedan ir a un Consum, que prueben las berlinas artesanales rellenas de chocolate. Absolutamente brutal, un bocado que te llevará al paraíso.



Brutal es coger una berlina muuuuy rellena de choco ,entrar en un fotomatón a comértela y enmarcar el resultado.Ahí lo dejo...
A los demás,entre "hijoputas,payasos,totolculos,putitas" etc me estoy perdiendo desde hace tres páginas.A ver si podéis encauzar esto los que controláis,que ya empieza a parecerse a la guardería y no es plan.
A la espera de alimento sabio...


----------



## Wein (16 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nunca excepto estos últimos 50 años la harina habia sido la base de nada. Pregunte a su abuelo si lo tiene.
> Mire lo que se come hoy en día:
> 
> - Desayuno: leche colacao, galletas, kellogs, tostaditas. (harinas y azúcares)
> ...



Pues no, la comida básica de las legiones romanas y de la mayor parte de la población era el pan y legumbres.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Pues no, la comida básica de las legiones romanas y de la mayor parte de la población era el pan y legumbres.



Una cosa eran los legionarios y otra la población en general.
Obviamente el trigo estaba ahí. Era barato de producir, fácil e hinchaba mucho. Pero la carne (prote y grasa animal), formaban parte importante en la dieta del legionario.
Intente usted comer 1/2 veces al día basándose en pan y legumbres y haciendo la actividad física que hacía esa gente y me cuenta si aguanta o no.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una cosa eran los legionarios y otra la población en general.
> Obviamente el trigo estaba ahí. Era barato de producir, fácil e hinchaba mucho. Pero la carne (prote y grasa animal), formaban parte importante en la dieta del legionario.
> Intente usted comer 1/2 veces al día basándose en pan y legumbres y haciendo la actividad física que hacía esa gente y me cuenta si aguanta o no.



Los legionarios también cazaban cuando tenían oportunidad, y por supuesto cuando entraban a saco a por víveres en poblaciones se llevaban harinas y pan, claro, pero su favorito eran las carnes y los salazones. En el zurrón no debió de faltar nunca la carne seca o en salazón.

De hecho la palabra salario viene de ahí, era muy importante para salar los productos proteínicos, carnes y pescados, y poder transportarlos durante mucho tiempo sin que se pusieran malos. Así de sencillo y evidente.


----------



## Wein (17 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Una cosa eran los legionarios y otra la población en general.
> Obviamente el trigo estaba ahí. Era barato de producir, fácil e hinchaba mucho. Pero la carne (prote y grasa animal), *formaban parte importante en la dieta del legionario.*
> Intente usted comer 1/2 veces al día basándose en pan y legumbres y haciendo la actividad física que hacía esa gente y me cuenta si aguanta o no.



Parte importante sí la base no. Por logistica no era posible.

También la dieta basé de los tercios era el cereal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Abr 2019)

No veo que te haya dado ninguna orden el conforero.

El nivel del hilo esta claro, si entra alguien nuevo confrontando las ideas que aqui se defienden que menos que tenga algo solido donde apoyar sus 'peros'.

Que sueltes una perorata tipo programa de Ana Rosa nadie te va a tomar en serio.


----------



## walda (18 Abr 2019)

El doctor Berg da su opinión al respecto en este vídeo


----------



## walda (18 Abr 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Recomiendo encarecidamente a los que vivan en Valencia y puedan ir a un Consum, que prueben las berlinas artesanales rellenas de chocolate. Absolutamente brutal, un bocado que te llevará al paraíso.



xD
No lo dudo pero según Kate Moss, nada sabe mejor que estar delgada


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2019)

Recordando lo nos decía *Elmastonto* hace un tiempo.

"Si tenéis a los tontorrones aquí "expertos" en alimentación y todo siguiéndoles el juego al sistema en la campaña contra el azúcar que ha explotado en la pasada década. Podeís comprobar aquí mismo lo perdidísima que va la gente, igual que hace años condenaban el colesterol o la grasa saturada. Todas estas campañas siempre contando con amplio redil haciendo eco de lo que mandan los medios.

Mientras tanto toda la mierda industrial adulterada, "light", baja en sal, sin azúcar... y de producción masiva pasando desapercibida gracias a la cortina de humo del *miedo al azúcar, que es algo que se extrae de la caña/remolacha por metodos supersimples no químicos, como el aceite de oliva, y es mucho más natural que todas las sustancias sintéticas artificiales con las que riegan la mayor parte de la comida que consume la gente hoy dia"*

Ahora veremos que nos dice ahora el forero *eNTJ*:

"Soy entre otras cosas ingeniero industrial.

*La remolacha se corta y se remoja en agua para disolver el azucar. Esta solucion se trata con agentes quimicos para hacer precipitar todo lo que no sea sacarosa y a continuacion se evapora, cristalizando el azucar en el proceso. Este azucar cristalizado se empaqueta y se vende. Es un proceso muy limpio en el que me gustaria inquirir acerca de donde esta el problema.*

Investigue usted los procesos industriales de la industria alimentaria, que le hace mas falta, y descubrira que exceptuando la adicion de sal, azucares y aceites para mejorar la palatabilidad (uno de los grandes causantes de la epidemia de obesidad moderna) no tienen nada de extranno y la mayoria son el equivalente industrial de los procesos de una cocina domestica"


En ambos casos nos envian el mismo mensaje. Elmastonto desapareció el mismo día que descubrí para quien trabajaba. eNTJ es mucho más sibilino. Nunca había entrado a este hilo a debatir. El primer mensaje coincide exactamente cuando un forero cuestionó el proceso de fabricación del azucar, qué casualidad. Se vuelven más refinados pero son los mismos.

Recordad el mensaje sincero que nos lanzó eNTJ : "*No hay nada que debatir, hay que denunciar el hilo entero por absurdo."*


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2019)

Página muy recomendable


La Meteo que viene

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2019)

Pediatras y cardiólogos de EEUU definen las bebidas azucaradas como "una grave amenaza para la salud de los niños"

Mientras tanto en España tenemos a lis sinvergüenzas de la Asiciacion Española de Pediatría AEP:

Las galletas NO son saludables, aunque lleven el logo de los pediatras


----------



## Stock Option (20 Abr 2019)

Es que ya hay que ser subnormal para seguir las recomendaciones de un pediatra u otro funcivago con bata. Es como pedir asesoramiento financiero en el banco o preguntarle al del concesionario qué coche te conviene.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Abr 2019)

Si pero te matizo:
El cereal nunca fue una opcion sana. Se comía si no había algo mas nutritivo. Para los gladiadores era lo mejor. Era lo mas barato y lo q mas rapidamente engordaba cosa q les beneficiaba para las luchas.
Lo q tu consideras como piramide mediterranea se la inventaron los usanos el siglo pasado. Estos, son los productores num 1 del mundo de cereales y tienen un excedente brutal. Asi q los pusieron en la base en forma de pan pasta, kellogs...
La dieta mediterranea oficiosa es italiana de hace dos siglos. Y en ella no habia harinas. No se contemplaban mas q como un mero acompañamiento y siempre q no hubiera algo mejor.


----------



## Eduar Bernés (21 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> La dieta mediterranea oficiosa es italiana de hace dos siglos. Y en ella no habia harinas.



Explique un poco esto, porque yo creía que precisamente la pasta entra en Europa vía Italia -Marco Polo- y de eso desde luego hace más de 2 siglos. Hay zonas en Italia, las tradicionalmente más pobres, donde la pasta+ verduras silvestres recogidas a diario son el pan de cada día, la proteína era un lujo.


----------



## javigz (22 Abr 2019)

Me parece curioso que la gente apunte qué tipo de alimentación en función de la demografía o esperanza de vida. De ciertos países. Que la esperanza de vida japonesa o italiana, donde se comen muchas pastas o arroces, no significa absolutamente nada. El fenotipo actual humano se ha desarrollado en un proceso evolutivo de cientos de miles de años. El hombre moderno, por ejemplo, tiene más de cien mil años de existencia, y apenas ha empezado a cultivar desde hace seis mil años. Creeis realmente que en seis mil años ha habido suficientes cambios en el organismo que se hayan consolidado en el genotipo? Permítanme que lo dude. Por lo tanto, el ser humano tiene un cuerpo adaptado a la era en el que ni pastas, ni arroces, ni harinas ni siquiera se veían por nuestras tierras. Y recordemos que el futuro de la especie humana no necesariamente irá a mejor, ya que en la actualidad la medicina y la sociedad no permiten que los menos fenotípicamente adaptados se extingan. 

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## javigz (22 Abr 2019)

Me parece curioso que la gente apunte qué tipo de alimentación es mejor en función de la demografía o esperanza de vida de ciertos países. Que la esperanza de vida japonesa o italiana, donde se comen muchas pastas o arroces, sea alta no significa absolutamente nada. El fenotipo actual humano se ha desarrollado en un proceso evolutivo de cientos de miles de años. El hombre moderno, por ejemplo, tiene más de cien mil años de existencia, y apenas ha empezado a cultivar desde hace seis mil años. Creéis realmente que en seis mil años ha habido suficientes cambios en el organismo que se hayan consolidado en el genotipo? Permítanme que lo dude. Por lo tanto, el ser humano tiene un cuerpo adaptado a la era en el que ni pastas, ni arroces, ni harinas ni siquiera se veían por nuestras tierras. Y recordemos que el futuro de la especie humana no necesariamente irá a mejor, ya que en la actualidad la medicina y la sociedad no permiten que los menos fenotípicamente adaptados se extingan. 

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## javigz (23 Abr 2019)

El consumo de derivados lácteos más haya de la época de lactancia es posterior al paleolítico, con lo que se lleva produciendo no más de 6 mil años. Y se cree que la intolerancia a la lactosa está asociada al descendientes de neandertales, con lo cual vendría de un gen que se arrastra desde más atrás. Los negros apenas presentan intolerancia a la lactosa ni tantos problemas autoinmunes. 

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Fenix (23 Abr 2019)

javigz dijo:


> El consumo de derivados lácteos más haya de la época de lactancia es posterior al paleolítico, con lo que se lleva produciendo no más de 6 mil años. Y se cree que la intolerancia a la lactosa está asociada al descendientes de neandertales, con lo cual vendría de un gen que se arrastra desde más atrás. Los negros apenas presentan intolerancia a la lactosa ni tantos problemas autoinmunes.
> 
> Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk



Venga la tontada del dia.

La mayor parte de la poblacion africana es intolerante.


----------



## Gainer (23 Abr 2019)

Como experiencia personal, cuando me independicé de casa de mis padres, empecé a comer más hidratos como pasta o patatas y he engordado un montón. Así que si creo que son un factor importante!


----------



## destru (23 Abr 2019)

A ver, apelo a la sabiduría foril por enésima vez para el tema del desayuno. Cada día me llevo un bocadillo al trabajo para desayunar en el bar. Suelo llevarlo de embutido, a poder ser con pocos aditivos añadidos pero algo siempre llevan. Me llevo bocadillo porque creo que es el único alimento que puedes comerte en un bar sin que te miren con mala cara, a pesar de que me gustaría no comer tanto pan, y desayuno porque es un acto social en el trabajo y así paso un rato con los compañeros antes de ir a un cliente. 

Me preocupa si comer cada día embutidos puede ser malo para la salud. ¿Alguna idea para los desayunos? ¿alguna marca de embutidos libre de aditivos?, ¿alternativas a los embutidos?, gracias.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Abr 2019)

Yo propongo a eNtj a ministro del nuevo gobierno que salga tras las elecciones. El ministerio sería Energía y Sanidad, o mejor Ciencia, Tecnologíay Sanidad Pocos habrá en este país tan expertos en temas de ciencia y tecnología como el. Recordemos una de sus brillantes intervenciones:

"El coste de mantenimiento de la red se paga en dos tramos: uno fijo y otro variable como un par de centimos el kWh. Si parte de tu consumo es con tus propias placas solares no pagas nada, ni siquiera el coste de mantenimiento de la red que estas usando. El tan famoso "peaje de respaldo" es la suma acumulada de la parte proporcional del coste de mantenimiento que no estas pagando al consumir de tus placas y de la variabilidad que introduces en el sistema (pasas de productor neto a consumidor neto), y es un coste meramente tecnico que los partidarios de la solar venden que solo existe en Espanna porque el malvado gobierno y las malvadas electricas les tienen mania."

Así de un tirón, y sin chuleta ni ayuda, que yo soy un experto en "too" . Recordemos que el término "Peaje de Respaldo" lo inventó Iberdrola y, un año más tarde, milagros de la vida, apareció en un decreto ley del gobierno. El famoso Impuesto al Sol, vaya.

Además es Ingeniero experto en todo tipo de tecnologías, renovables, quimicas, fabricas de azúcar a partir de la remolacha etc. Además, viviendo en UK, que me sobra mucho tiempo.

Pero de repente, deja de hablar de Energía y ahora es el mayor experto en dietas saludables, diabetes, etc etc. Para ministro de Sanidad, como decía. 

Nos dice que no hay nada que debatir sobre el tema del hilo, que quiere cargárselo, vaya (hay que denunciar el hilo entero por absurdo). Mi pregunta es, ¿a que poderosa organización le está molestando tanto este hilo? No es una paranoia. Elmastonto intentó también cargarse el hilo, era un CM pagado por las azucareras, jamás he visto un caso más claro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Abr 2019)

Para hacer honor a mi firma te diré que no te niego la posibilidad que esté metiendo la pata, yo solo me baso en datos contrastados. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Abr 2019)

Ya, sí...no.
No niego que hayamos logrado adaptaciones (¿genéticas?¿epigenéticas?) que nos facilitaran el aprovechamiento de cereales y lácteos en tanto *la norma era la escasez alimentaria, especialmente la estacional.*

Pero el hecho de que hayamos sido capaces de adaptarnos a *sobrevivir* con un alimento poco adecuado a nuestra fisiología *no implica que ese sea el alimento idóneo. *La adaptación supuso una ventaja competitiva porque *la alternativa era la inanición*, no porque fuera una ventaja neta y exenta de inconvenientes. Con eso y con todo, mientras se mantuvo el paradigma de *escasez*, los inconvenientes del consumo de cereales se mantuvieron a raya.

Adicionalmente, sucede que el ser humano es un omnívoro extraño: no lo es por naturaleza, sino porque *es capaz de transformar externamente en asimilables alimentos que no lo serían en su estado natural.* Pero ese proceso es imperfecto y no está regulado por la selección natural, sino por la tradición y la observación humanas, y a veces la cadena de transmisión de ese *conocimiento no articulado* se rompe, y se olvidan partes del proceso de transformación que resultan ser cruciales para minimizar los inconvenientes de algo que, en esencia, *no es comestible para los humanos.

Reposado, remojo, fermentación lenta, uso de masas madre naturales...* todos ellos procesos tradicionales destinados a minimizar los efectos deletéreos de comer cosas que no son comestibles en su estado natural, pero que son económicamente incómodos para la industria (que por ejemplo prefiere panificantes que actúen en una hora a tener que dejar la masa fermentando uno o dos días, obviamente).

Por no hablar de que, incluso aunque hayamos dado el salto evolutivo para poder alimentarnos de cereales, incluso aunque se respeten los procesos externos que completan la adaptación, seguimos sin estar adaptados (imposible, en menos de 100 años) a las particularidades del *trigo moderno de cultivo intensivo,* con unas proporciones de gluten nunca antes vistas y una pobreza nutricional extraordinaria (causada porque las mismas raíces absorben del mismo suelo los mismos minerales, pero *los reparten en el cuádruple de granos*), y probablemente tampoco lo estemos al consumo de *harinas ultrarrefinadas, *no sólo desprovistas de todo regulador de absorción, sino molidas y tamizadas hasta alcanzar superficies específicas estratosféricas.

Comer cereales es como echarle gasolina a un coche diesel: mientras no sea mucha cantidad el coche funciona, pero funciona mal y estás jodiendo poco a poco partes del motor. Podría valer si te has quedado tirado en medio del desierto y gasolina es lo único que hay, pero desde luego no es la mejor alternativa.



> 2) Negacion del balance calorico: aqui ya me niego a extenderme, simplemente en este foro obedecemos las leyes de la Termodinamica. Si alguno se cree esta barbaridad que vaya a un instituto de bachillerato y que pida por favor asistir a las clases de ciencias naturales basicas de los chavales.



CHORRADA MAYUSCULA

Aquí nadie niega el balance calórico.
Lo que se niega es que el balance calórico sirva para controlar el peso, porque es un _petitio principii_ como una catedral:

*Para adelgazar hay que meter menos energía de la que sale porque* *disminuir la cantidad de energía acumulada es la definición de adelgazar*

No es que el balance calórico no se cumpla: se cumple siempre. Lo que se postula es que saber esto no nos ayuda en nada, porque:

1.- no sabemos con certeza lo que entra
2.- no tenemos control sobre lo que sale
3.- sin orientación hormonal expresa, el cuerpo tiende a equilibrar lo que entra y lo que sale

Por eso las dietas basadas en el balance energético FRACASAN: porque si comes menos y te mueves más, es decir, si disminuyes las entradas y aumentas la parte que puedes controlar de las salidas, tu sistema endocrino (que regula *más de las dos terceras partes de tu consumo energético*) reducirá el consumo basal hasta alcanzar el equilibrio (al tiempo que, de paso, aumenta la presión hormonal para instarte a buscar más alimento)

El balance calórico que aquí se niega es el FALSO BALANCE CALÓRICO:

A + x = E + RMR​
siendo A la alimentación, x el adelgazamiento, E el ejercicio y RMR la tasa metabólica basal.
Un falso balance que *ignora RMR'(A,E), es decir, la variación de la tasa metabólica basal.*



> 3) Ventaja metabolica y el modelo carbohidrato-insulina de la obesidad. Aqui tengo que confesar que en mi vida habia oido hablar de esta hipotesis y que aunque en principio soy totalmente esceptico porque hace simplificaciones groseras y es bastante contraintuitivo (la insulina es _una parte_ del mecanismo global de homeostasis energetica, no el unico regulador; no tiene sentido evolutivo que el cuerpo de una especie omnivora particularmente diversa en su alimentacion entre en modo ahorro de energia si le faltan carbohidratos pero tiene grasas de reserva) es una de estas cosas que _podrian_ ser ciertas y hay que investigar experimentalmente. El problema para esta hipotesis es que hace predicciones que se pueden comprobar experimentalmente: la tasa metabolica en reposo es relativamente sencilla de medir y cualquier diferencia notable entre distintas dietas se veria claramente.



Sí que lo tiene: el acceso a los carbohidratos estaba limitado estacionalmente, por lo que la ventaja evolutiva consistía en acumular grasas mientras hubiera carbohidratos disponibles (aunque fueran pocos), reservando así lo acumulado para los periodos en los que el alimento en general no estaría (tan) disponible.

Es el mismo mecanismo que permite la acumulación de reservas para la hibernación.



> La ventaja metabolica se ha medido experimentalmente en un estudio controlado de K. Hall _et al._ que parece bastante famoso en la comunidad, donde se ha medido la tasa metabolica en reposo con dietas fijas, alternativamente baja en grasa y baja en carbohidratos, dando una diferencia de unas 50 +- 50 calorias que corresponden a circa un 3 +- 3% de la tasa metabolica humana.
> 
> En otras palabras, *la ventaja metabolica NO aparece en una prueba experimental donde es predicha por el modelo carbohidrato-insulina de la obesidad y la unica conclusion cientificamente honesta es asumir que a no ser que aprezca nueva evidencia experimental la ventaja metabolica NO existe y que el modelo carbohidrato-insulina es erroneo*. Estos resultados son de algun punto entre 2015-2016, me sorprende que tres annos despues aun haya foreros poco informados pero muy vocales y agresivos que sigan defendiendo lo que se ha probado falso.



El estudio que cita adolece de un problema muy significativo, y es su reducida duración. El estudio interpreta ERRÓNEAMENTE que la diferencia entre el RMR de una dieta baja en carbohidratos y una dieta baja en grasas se mantiene constante, a pesar de que incluso en las propias gráficas del estudio puede observarse que el RMR de la dieta baja en carbohidratos permanece constante, y el de la dieta baja en grasas se aproxima cada vez más al equilibrio calórico.

ESA es la ventaja metabólica del LCHF: que mantiene estable el metabolismo basal (cosa que, como TODO EL MUNDO SABE, las dietas hipocalóricas no hacen)

Por no hablar ya de la ventaja metabólica (de un solo uso, pero aún así) de la dieta cetogénica, en tanto durante el periodo de cetoadaptación el hígado procesa grasa en exceso en forma de cetonas que no se queman, sino que se excretan por el sudor, el aliento y la orina. Si sudar y mear grasa no le parece una ventaja metabólica, no sé qué decirle.

Ya, del hecho de que *para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina* (que es la que regula el acceso a las reservas de grasa) no basta con hacer una dieta baja en carbohidratos, o de las manifiestas ventajas metabólicas del *ayuno *(que no es ya que las calorías entrantes sean cero, es que *encima aumenta el metabolismo basal*), si quiere, hablamos otro día.

EDIT: comprendo que se crea en posesión absoluta de la verdad, en la ingeniería abunda el monoteísmo
(), pero antes de suponer que todos son idiotas, considere la posibilidad de que haya gente que sepa más que usted; incluso gente que sepa más que usted en todos los campos que usted cree dominar.

Industriales no es la cúspide de la jerarquía ingenieril, y tal y tal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Abr 2019)

Picos, no sé.

Pero este hilo y el anterior acumulan casi tres millones de visitas. Como usted lo vea.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Abr 2019)

Añado, que me lo había dejado en el tintero:

La principal ventaja de las dietas tipo LCHF no es metabólica, sino hormonal de corte freudiano.

*NO SOMOS LOS AMOS DE NUESTRA PROPIA CASA* (S. Freud)​
El principal error que se comete en los planteamientos de dietas de adelgazamiento es *suponer que tenemos control sobre nuestras acciones.*

*JÁ.*​
Nuestro hipotálamo se mea en el neocortex, porque más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, y porque las conexiones neuronales ascendentes decuplican (o más) a las descendentes, y si percibe que lo que comemos es insuficiente, va a aumentar la presión de ghrelina hasta que perdamos el control, especialmente si estamos en presencia de alimentos.

La dieta LCHF permite hacer ver al hipotálamo que no, que no nos estamos muriendo de hambre porque acarreamos reservas como para varios meses.
Una estúpida dieta hipocalórica de n comidas ricas en carbohidratos bloquea el acceso a las reservas de grasa al mantener la insulina siempre por las nubes. Así que con las reservas inaccesibles y el alimento insuficiente, el hipotálamo interpreta que hay que buscar más comida. 

Aguantaremos, aguantaremos y aguantaremos, pero al final *EL HAMBRE SIEMPRE GANA*

ITEM MÁS: el que crea que Freud era un magufo (que lo era en muchas cosas, pero acertó en muchas otras) y que la cita que aporto es una chorrada, que intente aguantar la respiración hasta quedarse inconsciente.
Si lo consigue, le pago una cena.

ITEM MÁS MÁS: y por eso el ayuno es la terapia de adelgazamiento definitiva, porque una de las consecuencias de la cascada hormonal que desencadena es *la supresión del apetito*. Así que tendríamos que:

Reduce a cero la entrada de energía
Aumenta la salida de energía (HGC, adrenalina, noradrenalina, cortisol...)
Suprime el hambre (a partir de las 36 horas, ni te acuerdas de la comida)
Mejora (brutalmente) la sensibilidad a la insulina, por lo que no sólo pierdes, sino que evitas ganar después


----------



## Usersiter (25 Abr 2019)

vais a acabar todos en la TUMBA METABÓLICA


----------



## Rauxa (25 Abr 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> vais a acabar todos en la TUMBA METABÓLICA



Hombre, si haces dietas bajas en calorías, sí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya, sí...no.
> No niego que hayamos logrado adaptaciones (¿genéticas?¿epigenéticas?) que nos facilitaran el aprovechamiento de cereales y lácteos en tanto *la norma era la escasez alimentaria, especialmente la estacional.*
> 
> Pero el hecho de que hayamos sido capaces de adaptarnos a *sobrevivir* con un alimento poco adecuado a nuestra fisiología *no implica que ese sea el alimento idóneo. *La adaptación supuso una ventaja competitiva porque *la alternativa era la inanición*, no porque fuera una ventaja neta y exenta de inconvenientes. Con eso y con todo, mientras se mantuvo el paradigma de *escasez*, los inconvenientes del consumo de cereales se mantuvieron a raya.
> ...



Brutal el post.

Es lo unico bueno que entren estos desinformadores, que se repasan los temas ya debatidos, y demostrados, en muchas paginas de hilo.

Este nuevo troll es especialmente repugnante. Se envuelve de un lenguaje ordenado y bien extructurado pero sin ningun contenido ya que huye del debate cuando se le pone un estudio serio delante.

Es un desinformador profesional.


----------



## Usersiter (26 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hombre, si haces dietas bajas en calorías, sí.



En serio, dejad las dietas. Comeis MUY MAL.


----------



## Usersiter (26 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Nos han colado tantos años la tonteria de que las harinas son la base de todo, que es logico q ahora haya gente q se vaya al otro extremo.



Ni las harinas son la base de todo ni son las responsables de todos los males. Yo seguiré comiendo ultraprocesados, harinas, azúcar y lo que me plazca. En la dosis está el veneno.


----------



## rumboso (26 Abr 2019)

Buenas 
Me llevo leyendo el hilo poco a poco y lo encuentro muy interesante. Me leo unas 10 págs al día.
Tengo una pregunta. Durante la cena (ensaladas y algo de queso) suelo tomarme un botellín de cerveza y algo mas tarde un cubatilla de gin con cola light. Lo que he notado es que cuando paso de una cubata a dos dos cubatas por la noche tiendo a coger peso. mido 1.80 y 80kg pero cuando estoy una semana con 2 cubatas subo a 81 o 82 kg. Lo he atribuido al cubata extra
Como afecta el cubata a la obesidad?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## javigz (27 Abr 2019)

rumboso dijo:


> Buenas
> Me llevo leyendo el hilo poco a poco y lo encuentro muy interesante. Me leo unas 10 págs al día.
> Tengo una pregunta. Durante la cena (ensaladas y algo de queso) suelo tomarme un botellín de cerveza y algo mas tarde un cubatilla de gin con cola light. Lo que he notado es que cuando paso de una cubata a dos dos cubatas por la noche tiendo a coger peso. mido 1.80 y 80kg pero cuando estoy una semana con 2 cubatas subo a 81 o 82 kg. Lo he atribuido al cubata extra
> Como afecta el cubata a la obesidad?
> Gracias de antemano



Primero deberías preocuparte por la cola. El alcohol con moderación no es malo. Lo de si es moderado, es algo que tú sabrás mejor que nadie. Obviamente, si deseas llegar a cetosis, no lo lograrás

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gainer (27 Abr 2019)

javigz dijo:


> Primero deberías preocuparte por la cola. El alcohol con moderación no es malo. Lo de si es moderado, es algo que tú sabrás mejor que nadie. Obviamente, si deseas llegar a cetosis, no lo lograrás
> 
> Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk



Se lo bebe con cola light


----------



## Rauxa (27 Abr 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ni las harinas son la base de todo ni son las responsables de todos los males. Yo seguiré comiendo ultraprocesados, harinas, azúcar y lo que me plazca. En la dosis está el veneno.



"en la dosis está el veneno", fue una frase de hace miles de años, en un contexto donde no exísitia la comida procesada y ultraprocesada. Se advertía que una mandarina era buena pero que cuidado con comer 15 mandarinas de una tacada. Pero resulta que hablando de comida REAL (que era lo que existía enconteces), es literalmente imposible comer de más. Piense usted mismo, en cuantas manzanas ha comido del tirón o cuantos bistecs se ha zampado de una tirada, cuantos kilos de almendras se ha comido enteros o su récord de huevos duros en un día.
La "moderación" ha sido el gran timo de la alimentación en los últimos 50 años (la gran excusa para poder comer de todo y para que empresas como la Coca cola, pudieran vender su mierda, diciendo que mientras no te pases de calorías, todo es bueno. Y claro, ahí estamos quintuplicando la obsesidad y diabetes). Si te basas en comida REAL tu entorno hormonal y metabólico evita que puedas abusar de nada, de la misma forma que por más sed que uno tenga, es IMPOSIBLE beberse 3 litros de agua del tirón (a no ser que le abran la boca con un foceps, un enbudo y le metan por ahí 3 litros de aguan hasta reventar literlamente). Hay unos receptores hormonales que le informan de cuando parar. Cómase unos aguacates, bacon, entrecots... y a ver cuando su cerebro le dice que pare.

Por contra, si empieza con las harinas, ultraprocesados...hormonalmente no se saciará con lo cual su cuerpo le pide más y más. Irá poco nutrido y su organismo le pedirá más gasolina. Y ahí sí que comerá de más. Pero si usted quiere pedir moderación en algo profundamente adictivo e insano, allá usted.
También podríamos pedir moderación con las drogas, alcohol o apuestas deportivas. Pero ahí está el error. Lo que es malo es malo. Sea una unidad o muchas.
Un donuts es malo. Obviamente 10 donuts son aún peores, pero eso no convierte un donut en algo bueno, sano o necesario. Que no lo es.
Ahora bien; pasa algo por comer un donut? Pues no, no pasa nada. Pero no por ello lo voy a recomendar con moderación.
Hay cosas malas de per se: ultraprocesados, drogas, apuestas deportivas, tabaco.... Yo algo he pecado de ahí, pero lo que no voy a decir nunca es que "en la dosis está el veneno", pq es simplemento falso.


----------



## Usersiter (27 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> "en la dosis está el veneno", fue una frase de hace miles de años, en un contexto donde no exísitia la comida procesada y ultraprocesada. Se advertía que una mandarina era buena pero que cuidado con comer 15 mandarinas de una tacada. Pero resulta que hablando de comida REAL (que era lo que existía enconteces), es literalmente imposible comer de más. Piense usted mismo, en cuantas manzanas ha comido del tirón o cuantos bistecs se ha zampado de una tirada, cuantos kilos de almendras se ha comido enteros o su récord de huevos duros en un día.
> La "moderación" ha sido el gran timo de la alimentación en los últimos 50 años (la gran excusa para poder comer de todo y para que empresas como la Coca cola, pudieran vender su mierda, diciendo que mientras no te pases de calorías, todo es bueno. Y claro, ahí estamos quintuplicando la obsesidad y diabetes). Si te basas en comida REAL tu entorno hormonal y metabólico evita que puedas abusar de nada, de la misma forma que por más sed que uno tenga, es IMPOSIBLE beberse 3 litros de agua del tirón (a no ser que le abran la boca con un foceps, un enbudo y le metan por ahí 3 litros de aguan hasta reventar literlamente). Hay unos receptores hormonales que le informan de cuando parar. Cómase unos aguacates, bacon, entrecots... y a ver cuando su cerebro le dice que pare.
> 
> Por contra, si empieza con las harinas, ultraprocesados...hormonalmente no se saciará con lo cual su cuerpo le pide más y más. Irá poco nutrido y su organismo le pedirá más gasolina. Y ahí sí que comerá de más. Pero si usted quiere pedir moderación en algo profundamente adictivo e insano, allá usted.
> ...



Eres un abducido, un fanático y un iluminado. Tu fíjate en la reina madre uk y después me cuentas. Paso de los de tu secta paleolítica,morirás igual y quizás a consecuencia de tu ortorexia.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Abr 2019)

Los kilos no se "generan" a partir del "exceso" de calorías

ANALFABETO QUE ERES UN ANALFABETO

Aprende aunque sea lo básico y luego vuelves anda, PERSONAJE


----------



## Gainer (27 Abr 2019)

Lo que veo aquí es que hay gente realmente obsesionada con la nutrición. Creo que estar tan obsesionado con algo a la larga trae malas consecuencias!


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2019)

Esto es troleo gracioso?
Lo pregunto en serio

l


rumboso dijo:


> Buenas
> Me llevo leyendo el hilo poco a poco y lo encuentro muy interesante. Me leo unas 10 págs al día.
> Tengo una pregunta. Durante la cena (ensaladas y algo de queso) suelo tomarme un botellín de cerveza y algo mas tarde un cubatilla de gin con cola light. Lo que he notado es que cuando paso de una cubata a dos dos cubatas por la noche tiendo a coger peso. mido 1.80 y 80kg pero cuando estoy una semana con 2 cubatas subo a 81 o 82 kg. Lo he atribuido al cubata extra
> Como afecta el cubata a la obesidad?
> Gracias de antemano


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2019)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Los kilos no se "generan" a partir del "exceso" de calorías
> 
> ANALFABETO QUE ERES UN ANALFABETO
> 
> Aprende aunque sea lo básico y luego vuelves anda, PERSONAJE



Meter el alcohol en el saco de las calorias ya es de traca.

A parte de ser combustible y provocar borrachera en alcohol en si no se metaboliza como ninguno de los macros. Solo le falta decir que el alcohol es un hidrato


----------



## Elkin (27 Abr 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ni las harinas son la base de todo ni son las responsables de todos los males. Yo seguiré comiendo ultraprocesados, harinas, azúcar y lo que me plazca. En la dosis está el veneno.






Por favor, escribir esto debería ser delito. Qué disparate. Pero claro, habrá hecha reserva ya en el hospital más próximo, que es donde se acaba proponiendo estas majaderías. Total, la sanidad es pública y nos atenderán de maravilla.



Lo peor es que alguien entre, lo lea, se lo crea y ya tenemos otro paciente. Y después de tiempo sin visitar el hilo, observo que tarde o temprano, siempre vuelve a entrar el típico elemento sospechoso a sueldo, sin duda, de alguna megacorporación.

Vale, es inevitable, este foro es público, sólo se necesita un simple registro.

Pero qué peligroso es para la salud. Esperemos que los nuevos que van entrando vayan de cabeza a las primeras páginas.


En fin, qué desgracia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2019)

Elkin dijo:


> Por favor, escribir esto debería ser delito. Qué disparate. Pero claro, habrá hecha reserva ya en el hospital más próximo, que es donde se acaba proponiendo estas majaderías. Total, la sanidad es pública y nos atenderán de maravilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ultimo retra que ha entrado dice que no lee nada, suelta sus mierdas propagandisticas y se va.

Con leer las 10 primeras paginas hay un monton de informacion, pero eso no interesa.


----------



## Usersiter (27 Abr 2019)

Elkin dijo:


> Por favor, escribir esto debería ser delito. Qué disparate. Pero claro, habrá hecha reserva ya en el hospital más próximo, que es donde se acaba proponiendo estas majaderías. Total, la sanidad es pública y nos atenderán de maravilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justificamelo. Delito es promover la ORTOREXIA y los trastornos alimentarios como se hace aqui. Si estás sano puedes comer de todo, absolutamente de todo. La comida no es tabaco ni droga ni comparable. La ortorexia si que es algo que debería preocupar. ¿Pizza?es comida ¿coca cola? Es comida ¿te crees superior por no comerlas? Ortorexico allá tu con tus ideas mágicas.


----------



## Usersiter (27 Abr 2019)

Ortorexia


----------



## Donald Draper (28 Abr 2019)

hola, antes compraba el multivitamínico y la vitamina C en iHerb pero me suena que hubo cierto lío. ¿se puede comprar allí para que lo traigan a España?¿donde lo comprais vosotros?
gracias!


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Abr 2019)

Hombre, si pudiera ser un poco más concreto, se lo agradecería bastante...
...o sea, presuponiendo que realmente le interese el tema, claro.

Si lo único que le interesa es llevar la contraria, entonces ni me molesto: como explica Jonathan Haidt, cuando una nueva información se amolda a nuestras proposiciones, nos preguntamos si podemos creerlo (y cualquier indicio de verosimilitud es suficiente), mientras que si es al revés nos preguntamos si DEBEMOS creerlo (y cualquier indicio, por fútil que sea, nos hace rechazar la proposición).

Si quiere saber más sobre la hipótesis de la insulina, consulte el blog del Dr. Fung, por ejemplo. 
Si quiere saber más sobre el alcance de este hilo, mire el recuento de visitas.
Si quiere saber más sobre por qué no somos amos en nuestra propia casa, puede empezar por el autor de la frase (Freud)

Por otro lado, si de verdad aprecia errores de bulto, le agradecería SINCERAMENTE que me los señalara: así es como se aprende.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Abr 2019)

¿En serio me está pidiendo evidencia experimental del ajuste del metabolismo basal en dietas estándar de restricción calórica?

Porque mirusté, si algo sabe TODO EL MUNDO es que cuando haces una dieta de restricción calórica, eso ralentiza el metabolismo.

Pero en fin, si es mucho trabajo escribir low-calorie RMR en pubmed:

Effect of calorie restriction on resting metabolic rate and spontaneous physical activity. - PubMed - NCBI
Effects of a low-calorie diet on resting metabolic rate and serum tri-iodothyronine levels in obese children. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Abr 2019)

Donald Draper dijo:


> hola, antes compraba el multivitamínico y la vitamina C en iHerb pero me suena que hubo cierto lío. ¿se puede comprar allí para que lo traigan a España?¿donde lo comprais vosotros?
> gracias!



En la frutería de la esquina. De verdad, no es necesario suplementarse con vitaminas, y menos en España, donde la fruta y la verdura son baratas y buenas. Esto va, básicamente, de comida real.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Abr 2019)

Te lo acaban de referenciar en pubmed.

Resulta que las LCHF ... NO son hipocaloricas.

A buen entendedor...


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Abr 2019)

Resting metabolic rate of obese patients under very low calorie ketogenic diet. - PubMed - NCBI

*BACKGROUND:*
The resting metabolic rate (RMR) decrease, observed after an obesity reduction therapy is a determinant of a short-time weight regain. Thus, the objective of this study was to evaluate changes in RMR, and the associated hormonal alterations in obese patients with a very low-calorie ketogenic (VLCK)-diet induced severe body weight (BW) loss.
*METHOD:*
From 20 obese patients who lost 20.2 kg of BW after a 4-months VLCK-diet, blood samples and body composition analysis, determined by DXA and MF-Bioimpedance, and RMR by indirect calorimetry, were obtained on four subsequent visits: visit C-1, basal, initial fat mass (FM) and free fat mass (FFM); visit C-2, - 7.2 kg in FM, - 4.3 kg in FFM, maximal ketosis; visit C-3, - 14.4 kg FM, - 4.5 kg FFM, low ketosis; visit C-4, - 16.5 kg FM, - 3.8 kg FFM, no ketosis. Each subject acted as his own control.
*RESULTS:*
Despite the large BW reduction, measured RMR varied from basal visit C-1 to visit C-2, - 1.0%; visit C-3, - 2.4% and visit C-4, - 8.0%, without statistical significance. No metabolic adaptation was observed. The absent reduction in RMR was not due to increased sympathetic tone, as thyroid hormones, catecholamines, and leptin were reduced at any visit from baseline. Under regression analysis FFM, adjusted by levels of ketonic bodies, was the only predictor of the RMR changes (R2 = 0.36; _p_ < 0.001).
*CONCLUSION:*
The rapid and sustained weight and FM loss induced by VLCK-diet in obese subjects *did not induce the expected reduction in RMR*, probably due to the preservation of lean mass.

Ya ve usted: perdieron 20 kilos en 4 meses, de los que 16 fueron de grasa, y el metabolismo basal sólo bajó un 8%

Pruebe usted a hacer cualquier dieta tan hipocalórica como la del estudio (con una primera fase de 600-800 kcal/día, una segunda fase de 800-1500 kcal/día y una dieta de mantenimiento de 1500-2000 kcal/día), a ver cómo se le queda el metabolismo basal...


----------



## Mineroblanco (28 Abr 2019)

El azúcar y la harina engordan. La carne, el pescado y las legumbres, no.


----------



## javigz (29 Abr 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Se lo bebe con cola light



Que sea light solo implica que cambia azúcar por edulcorantes químicos, muchas veces sintéticos. Aunque no lleven calorías, producirán un aumento de los niveles de insulina, y bien sabido es que con altos niveles de insulina se favorece la acumulación de las grasas que acompañes en las demás comidas. 

Recuerda que la conclusión de este hilo es que una dieta basada en mantener los niveles de insulina bajos permite una vida más saludable. 

Y por otro lado, aunque no sea partidario de comer azúcares, los prefiero mil veces antes que cualquier compuesto producido en un laboratorio y que el ser humano nunca antes había consumido hasta los últimos 50 años.

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## jurbu (30 Abr 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> *Ni las harinas son la base de todo ni son las responsables de todos los males*. Yo seguiré comiendo ultraprocesados, harinas, azúcar y lo que me plazca. En la dosis está el veneno.



Cierto!... Debes añadir los aditivos: El PROPIONATO

_Panes, bollería, quesos, mermeladas, yogur, helados, postres o leches saborizadas son algunos de los alimentos que contienen *propionato, un ingrediente ampliamente utilizado como conservante por su acción fungicida y antimicótica que se encuentra en estos momentos en el ojo del huracnán* después de ser objeto de una investigación de la Escuela de Salud Pública T.H. Chan de la Universidad de Harvard (EEUU).

Y es que *los resultados del estudio, publicados en Science Translational Medicine, alertan sobre este ingrediente, que podría estar vinculado al aumento de los niveles de varias hormonas que están vinculadas con el riesgo de obesidad y diabetes*. 
Propionato: un conservante muy utilizado que podría aumentar el riesgo de diabetes y obesidad _


----------



## Usersiter (1 May 2019)

jurbu dijo:


> Cierto!... Debes añadir los aditivos: El PROPIONATO
> 
> _Panes, bollería, quesos, mermeladas, yogur, helados, postres o leches saborizadas son algunos de los alimentos que contienen *propionato, un ingrediente ampliamente utilizado como conservante por su acción fungicida y antimicótica que se encuentra en estos momentos en el ojo del huracnán* después de ser objeto de una investigación de la Escuela de Salud Pública T.H. Chan de la Universidad de Harvard (EEUU).
> 
> ...



Paparruchas


----------



## lost_77 (1 May 2019)

Curiosamente es el mismo propionato que se produce en el intestino por la fermentación de la fibra por bacterias beneficiosas y al que se Le atribuyen muchos beneficios


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (1 May 2019)

Todo lo que el amado lider ha manifestado –en su extraordinaria generosidad– es cierto.

Y si su excelencia quiere dar un paso más allá: dieta LCHF o keto.


----------



## Chapinazo (5 May 2019)

Como esto está un poco apagado, propongo que comentemos este artículo tan _mainstream_ que creo que, aunque va rectificando poco a poco los lugares comunes de siempre, aún hace un flaco (gordo) favor a sus lectores:

Seis fallos en la dieta que nos hacen engordar aunque comamos alimentos sanos 

Naturalmente, es de El País. En resumen, los seis "fallos" que propone son:
- Frutos secos, imprescindibles pero no ilimitados
- Cuidado con el aceite, una cucharada son 100 calorías
- Los peligros que no se ven (pero sí se huelen) del sofrito
- Las galletas completamente sanas no existen
- Yogures con bífidus (y con mucho azúcar oculto)
- Problemas de control... con las raciones

Desde el punto de vista de este hilo, que aplico con éxito en mi dieta ya desde hace dos años, digamos que acierta en, aproximadamente, un 50%. Desde luego el cambio de tendencia en los medios de comunicación es a mejor, aunque aún se siga con la teoría de las calorías a todo trapo.


----------



## DonCrisis (5 May 2019)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Como esto está un poco apagado, propongo que comentemos este artículo tan _mainstream_ que creo que, aunque va rectificando poco a poco los lugares comunes de siempre, aún hace un flaco (gordo) favor a sus lectores:
> 
> Seis fallos en la dieta que nos hacen engordar aunque comamos alimentos sanos
> 
> ...



Se centra en las calorías continuamente... Todo es una suma de calorías... sigue los mismos errores que llevan a mucha gente a la obesidad perpetua contando calorías sin parar.

Y todos estos consejos los escribe este amigo de la papada que dice ser nutricionista. Me gustaría ver la tasa de éxito de sus pacientes.


----------



## Wein (10 May 2019)

javigz dijo:


> Que sea light solo implica que cambia azúcar por edulcorantes químicos, muchas veces sintéticos.* Aunque no lleven calorías, producirán un aumento de los niveles de insulina*, y bien sabido es que con altos niveles de insulina se favorece la acumulación de las grasas que acompañes en las demás comidas.
> 
> Recuerda que la conclusión de este hilo es que una dieta basada en mantener los niveles de insulina bajos permite una vida más saludable.
> 
> ...



Y cuando se he demostrado que los edulcorantes producen aumento de insulina?


----------



## burbuje (11 May 2019)

Yo siempre he hecho vida bastante sana. Sin abusar de nada pero comiendo de todo, cocinar en casa, pocos fritos y muchas pastas, arroces, carnes, verduras y frutas. De todo pero poco procesado. Y deporte de intensidad media o media baja a menudo,2-3 veces en semana un par de horas.. Azucarados siempre he consumido muy pocos. No fumo. Mido 1.82 metros y pesaba 84 kilos en marzo. Cuerpo normal, en forma, pero con barriguilla perenne. Vamos, un tío normal.
Hace casi 3 meses que me quité del pan y he rebajado bastante la cantidad de pasta y arroces. También me he quitado de todas las grasas trans (0 repostería ocasionales y 0 congelados pre fritos) y he rebajado las cis (menos embutidos, quesos y carnes grasas). He aumentado las saturadas (salmon, aguacate más a menudo ahora). El alcohol también rebajado de poco antes a casi 0 ahora. Como más carne y de menos grasa y más verduras que antes, y pescado 2-3 veces en semana también. Carbohidratos basicamente en el desayuno(cereales) y algún arroz en alguna comida. Deporte he subido la intensidad un peldaño respecto a antes. Ahora le pego más duro.
A día de hoy, tras casi 3 meses, estoy en 79 kg y me noto mejor que nunca que en años. Y me han cambiado los antojos mucho, es ver un platazo de lasaña con toda la pasta, la bechamel y el queso fundido y no entiendo como hace 2 meses no me parecía mal jalarme eso 2 veces por semana. Ahora no me apetece. Sigo teniendo barriguilla, pero he bajado una talla de pantalón, y los abdominales empiezan a asomar arriba, hacía años que no los veía.
El dinero que ahorro en alcohol y porquerías y tal, lo dirijo a comprar buenos trozos de carne de la buena, aunque en general gasto más en comida que antes.

Simplemente quería exponer mi caso.


----------



## marvelous mambo (11 May 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En la frutería de la esquina. De verdad, no es necesario suplementarse con vitaminas, y menos en España, donde la fruta y la verdura son baratas y buenas. Esto va, básicamente, de comida real.



Hay pocos alimentos que tengan buena cantidad de vitamina C

Para llegar a la CDR hay que tomar dos naranjas o 70 gramos de pimiento rojo o 200 gramos de fresas o 100 gramos de brocoli

Tomar alguno de estos alimentos todos los días es algo poco espontáneo, sistemático y sobre todo COÑAZO. Los pimientos rojos son caros por otra parte.

Yo lo que hago es tomar una mandarina y me tomo un trocito de pastilla de vitamina C, como 200 mg de vitamina C en la pastilla


----------



## antonio estrada (11 May 2019)

No tomo medicinas, y me parece mala idea tomarlas estando enfermo, imagínate estando sano.


----------



## javigz (12 May 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Y cuando se he demostrado que los edulcorantes producen aumento de insulina?



Hay muchos papers que apoyan o niegan que los edulcorantes afectan los niveles de azúcar e insulina en sangre. Al igual que los hay a favor y en contra de posibles efectos cancerígenos. Algunos podrán resultar más concluyentes que otros, pero yo no te voy a decir cuáles parecen seguir un procedimiento científico más estricto. Tú mismo. No están escondidos. 

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Y cuando se he demostrado que los edulcorantes producen aumento de insulina?



A veces no hace falta tirar de estudios de Oxford para demostrar si una cosa es lo que parece o no.
Pruébalo tu mismo.

Ve a google y escribe: "medir la insulina". Y verás como mirartela. Y te aseguro que no hace falta ir a Oxford ni leerte 50 papers sobre el tema.

Y un día te levantas:
Te tomas un café solo. Y te miras la insulina en sangre. Y de paso el azúcar (que muchas veces el azúcar no se eleva pero la insulina sí)

Otro día, te tomas un café con azúcar. Y te miras lo mismo.
Y otro día te tomas un café con un edulcorante. Y repites la operación. 

Así de simple.
Al final, como hay tantos estudios, unos que dicen A y otros lo contrario y cada uno con sus sesgo y sus intereses de la gran industria, ya no sabe qué creerse. Pues al final, es probarlo con uno mismo.

No es tan complicado.
Y si indagas un poco, verás multitud de blogs y similares de gente que hace este tipo de experimentos y publican los resultados.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así de simple.
> Al final, como hay tantos estudios, unos que dicen A y otros lo contrario y cada uno con sus sesgo y sus intereses de la gran industria, ya no sabe qué creerse. Pues al final, es probarlo con uno mismo.




¿y como te sale a tí, Rauxa?


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿y como te sale a tí, Rauxa?



No, yo no me lo he mirado nunca. 
Pero si tuviera dudas sobre el efecto de los edulcorantes en mi organismo ya me lo habría hecho. 

El azúcar (sacarosa), te hace subir el azúcar en sangre y tb la insulina.

Pero los edulcorantes (no sé si todos, pero sí la mayoría) no te hacen subir el azúcar en sangre, pero sí la insulina. Con lo cual, el problema continua estando ahí (resistencia a la insulina, hiperinsulinemia...síndrome metabólico).

Si vas estresado, el cortisol se eleva (hormona del estrés). Si se eleva el cortisol, se eleva la insulina (pero no el azúcar en sangre).

Uno de los errores de la medicina actual es querer medir el azúcar en sangre y quedarse ahí. Luego van los gorditos o gente con determinados problemas y resulta que el azúcar en sangre es bajo o estable o "normal". Y a nadie se le ocurre mirar sus niveles de insulina, que ahí están, disparados. 

Tengo una compañera de trabajo de 36 años, obesa y que los médicos no le encuentran el qué. El azúcar en sangre es correcto, ella come cada 2-3 horas pero poquito, no abusa de nada.... Yo le he dicho que le miren la insulina, que lo más seguro es que tendrá resistencia a la insulina e hiperinsulinemia, pero ella erre que erre, que no. Que se toma solo una cervecita a la semana, un plato de macarrones de vez en cuando, galletas 1 día semana, coca cola sólo cuando suda mucho... 

Y los médicos que tienen delante a una persona obesa de +30kilos no saben qué coño le pasa a la mujer.


----------



## lost_77 (12 May 2019)

La teoría es que la digestión empieza en la boca, y cuando detectas un sabor dulce, aunque no lleve azúcar, hay respuesta de insulina. Hasta que punto importa, eso ya no está claro


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2019)

lost_77 dijo:


> La teoría es que la digestión empieza en la boca, y cuando detectas un sabor dulce, aunque no lleve azúcar, hay respuesta de insulina. Hasta que punto importa, eso ya no está claro



Correcto. Hay estudios que determinan que incluso oliendo la comida o salivando pensando en un manjar ya hace que la insulina se eleve. Imagino que es una forma que tiene el organismo de prepararse para comer (el azúcar en sangre sólo se eleva en tanto que me meta algún tipo de azúcar por la boca, pero la insulina puede elevarse por muchos otros factores) El organismo sabe que dentro de unos minutos me voy a comer unos donuts y el cuerpo ya está trabajando para digerir ese chute de azúcar y responde elevando los niveles de insulina, para que una vez estemos comiendo, pueda transferir toda aquella energía de forma rápida y eficiente ahí donde tenga que ir.

Para mi, la clave está en la insulina, que aunque no desemboque en obesidad te puede producir mil y un problemas. Se trata de detectar el porqué de tener la insulina tan elevada. Una vez se sepa el origen de ello, será más fácil ponerle remedio.


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

No me jodas. Ahora hasta tener comida delante va a ser insulinogénico. Ya no hace falta ni engullir nada para morir cienes de veces ::


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> No me jodas. Ahora hasta tener comida delante va a ser insulinogénico. Ya no hace falta ni engullir nada para morir cienes de veces ::



Tiene su lógica. Cuando piensas en comer y tienes hambre, el cuerpo reacciona hormonalmente.


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tiene su lógica. Cuando piensas en comer y tienes hambre, el cuerpo reacciona hormonalmente.



Depende. Siguiendo esa lógica cada vez que me relaciono con una chatina de buen ver se supone que debería subirme la testosterona libre no vaya a ser que me la lleve al huerto.

No termino de verlo claro...


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

A mí nunca me ha pasado eso. De todas maneras si crees que una jaca de buen ver va a eliminar las mermas producidas por disruptores endocrinos a lo largo del tiempo es que lo tuyo es el pensamiento mágico.


----------



## lost_77 (12 May 2019)

Bueno, es un poco como las sobredosis de heroina. Muchas ocurren no por meterse de más, sino por hacerlo en situación no habitual. Si te drogas donde todos los días ya estás condicionado y el cuerpo genera "contramedidas" antes de hacerlo. Lo hacen en un sitio diferente, con igual dosis y K. O.


----------



## McNulty (12 May 2019)

Y los paleotalibanes como coméis hidratos si elimináis totalmente el pan, el arroz y la pasta?

Como hacéis, os ponéis ciegos a patatas y frutas o como?


----------



## crashlekker (12 May 2019)

Si, hasta puedes comer embutido si tienes un cuerpo alcalino, pero asegurate de que ese embutido no lleva lactosa pues la lactosa desbalanza aún mas el metabolismo y lo alcaliniza aún mas, depende de tu sistema nervioso (simpatico si eres acido y parasimpatico si eres alcalino)


----------



## sada (12 May 2019)

El método Sakuma: adelgazar con tan solo 5 minutos diarios 

alguien q opine.


----------



## Rauxa (12 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Y los paleotalibanes como coméis hidratos si elimináis totalmente el pan, el arroz y la pasta?
> 
> Como hacéis, os ponéis ciegos a patatas y frutas o como?



Frutas y verduras básicamente, y en mi caso, a lo mejor un 5% de mi dieta representa un poco de pan y arroz (a lo mejor 1-2 días por semana tomo algo de eso).

Pero la idea es seguir una dieta baja en carbos y alta en grasas. Yo no conteo nada, pero imagino que andaré por:

20-30% hidratos
30% protes
40-50% % grasas

En verano noto que mi cuerpo me pide más hidrato: comida fresca, ensaladas, zumos, frutas....
Y en invierno me pide más grasas y prote (plato contundente)
Eso es algo totalmente natural. El ser humano no tenía durante los 12 meses del año frutas y verduras. Las tenía que ciclar. Estamos adaptados a temporadas altas en hidratos con otras temporadas con apenas hidratos y por tanto lo teníamos que basar todo en protes y grasas. Ahora tenemos acceso a todo en todo momento del año, pero no tenemos el cuerpo adaptado a ello.
Yo simplemente escucho mi cuerpo. En invierno me puedo tirar una semana entera sin frutas y hoy por ejemplo, que ya ha hecho bastante calor, mi cuerpo me ha pedido fruta. Casi medio kilo de fresas, un poco de piña y un plátano. He desayunado, cosa rara en mi pq el 99% de los días ayuno hasta la hora de la comida. Y para comer, una ensalada completa con un aguacate entero y muy poca carne, en comparación a lo que como. Y de postres, toda la fruta que te he dicho. 
Y para la cena, una tortilla y 4 boquerones. Y un poco de piña.

En invierno, como digo, será por el frio, pero el cuerpo me pide más comida caliente, más densa nutricionalmente. En verano, y más cuando sudo, me pide más cosas frescas, hidratantes...

Yo juego con estas variables, evitando eso sí, las harinas, aunque 1 o 2 días, me como algún trozo de pan.
El arroz en mi caso, lo tolero bien, pero no acostumbro a comerlo.


----------



## esp3tek (13 May 2019)

¿Cómo huevos no entras en hipoglucemia si segregas insulina al probar la comida aunque no tenga HC cuando estás bajo de azúcar?


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 May 2019)

sada dijo:


> El método Sakuma: adelgazar con tan solo 5 minutos diarios
> 
> alguien q opine.



Pues me parece otra magufada más.

Si la peña quiere adelgazar, tiene dos opciones: la correcta y la incorrecta.

Correcta: Bajar carbos y tres comidas moderadas al día.

Incorrecta: Típica dieta milagro que te hace pasar más hambre que un preso del gulag siberiano


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 May 2019)

Si, además, le añadimos movimiento o una buena rutina de gym. En pocos meses pasas de ser un cuerpo escombro desgraciado hijo de mil putas, a sentirte un semidios.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Hay pocos alimentos que tengan buena cantidad de vitamina C
> 
> Para llegar a la CDR hay que tomar dos naranjas o 70 gramos de pimiento rojo o 200 gramos de fresas o 100 gramos de brocoli
> 
> ...



Si metes brocoli y en general verduras de hoja verde, y un poco de fruta ya tienes vitamina C de sobra.

Una cosa es que no te guste mucho y otra que sea complicado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> A mí nunca me ha pasado eso. De todas maneras si crees que una jaca de buen ver va a eliminar las mermas producidas por disruptores endocrinos a lo largo del tiempo es que lo tuyo es el pensamiento mágico.



Justo has ido a poner el ejemplo que mas respuesta hormonal provoca.

Varon sano y activo sexualmente delante de una jaca, como Ud dice, hace subir respuestas hormonales y otras cosas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Y los paleotalibanes como coméis hidratos si elimináis totalmente el pan, el arroz y la pasta?
> 
> Como hacéis, os ponéis ciegos a patatas y frutas o como?



Eliminar harinas y azucar no incluye ni el arroz ni la patata.

Yo tiro de ambos cuando me lo pide el cuerpo. Que aun asi no es en tanta cantidad ni a diario al ser dietas altas en grasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 May 2019)

esp3tek dijo:


> ¿Cómo huevos no entras en hipoglucemia si segregas insulina al probar la comida aunque no tenga HC cuando estás bajo de azúcar?



Cuando te hinchas a grasa nunca entras en hipoglucemia y si te acercas ni te despeina porque tienes la otra via metabolica a tope.

Ademas tampoco tomamos edulcorantes.

Tienes la tipica lipotimia de la maruja de turno que le pautan una dieta hipocalorica.

Le quitan el azucar y le limitan cereales y grasa bajisima.

Su metabolismo no sabe de donde sacar energia y solo le hace falta el empujoncito de los edulcorantes para caer como un pajarillo.


----------



## Panko21 (15 May 2019)

Hace tiempo leí, no sé dónde, que a peña en cetosis les hacían pruebas de inyectarles insulina y con glucemias de 35 estaban charlando tan normales con el médico que tenían delante.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (17 May 2019)

Pues he de decir que tras un mes y una semana haciendo dieta cetogénica, mi experiencia personal no concuerda con lo que se ha dicho en este hilo repetidas veces de que puedes comer lo que te da la gana sin contar calorías y perder peso.

Tras este tiempo me he quedado de peso igual.

Lo que como es básicamente un mogollón de verdura, unas tres piezas de fruta a la semana, huevos ecológicos, pollo de corral, cerdo ibérico, nueces, semillas de girasol y calabaza, mantequilla ecológica, mascarpone, nata y yogur griego. 0 azúcares y 0 harinas.

Me peso todos los días y hay oscilaciones de medio kilo arriba o abajo, pero al final me he quedado igual. Mido 1,78, 85 kilos de peso.

He hecho ayunos de hasta 20 horas, el mínimo de 13 o 14 horas en los días que me notaba más hambre.

Eso sí, diría que como más calorías de las que supuestamente quemo. Mi gasto basal se supone que está entre 2000-2500 kcal dependiendo de actividad física y diría que me como 3.000 mínimo.

Recuerdo un día que me comí unas 4500 kcal y al día siguiente pesaba medio kilo menos.

Lo que me toca los cojones es no perder peso, o grasa más bien, porque tengo barriguita.

He visto que hay autores que dicen que las calorías sí que cuentan, por ejemplo, el de Fitness Revolucionario o el Dr Berg, mientras que otros dicen que no, como se ha dicho en este hilo o por ejemplo dice el Dr. Fung.

En mi caso, parece que sí que cuentan.


----------



## Stock Option (17 May 2019)

Pues lo normal. Por eso digo que el hilo deberia ir en Conspiraciones donde causaria menos estragos.

Las calorías cuentan y son tan inexorables como la gravedad.


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pues lo normal. Por eso digo que el hilo deberia ir en Conspiraciones donde causaria menos estragos.
> 
> Las calorías cuentan y son tan inexorables como la gravedad.



Las calorías cuentan y están ahí, al igual que los colores de los alimentos pero eso no explica pq un cuerpo engorda.

Multitud de estudios lo dicen. Se han comparado dietas isocalóricas y mientras unas adelgazan, otras engordan. Y el num de calorías es el mismo.

Intenta estar 1 semana haciendo una dieta de xxxx calorías haciendo más o menos esto:
60% hidratos
30% protes
10% grasas saludables
(evitamos simplemente bollería, alcohol, refrescos)

Y la semana siguiente ingiere las mismas xxxx calorías pero variando los %:
50% grasas
20% protes
30% hidratos.

Habrá ingerido el mismo num de calorías pero verá que su cuerpo no las digiere igual.

El cuerpo no es un sistema cerrado, de calorías que entran y calorías que salen.
Dentro del organismo hay reacciones bioquimicas que pueden hacer que su actividad cognitiva aumente, que gane músculo pese a no hacer deporte, que aumente la producción de calor o que, efectivamente, gane usted grasa visceral. Todo en función del tipo de comida que entre por su boca.

Su cuerpo no reacciona igual comiendo 200 kcal de aguacates que 200 kcal de macarrones.

La primera ley de la termodinámica está ahí y es verdadera, pero simplemente no explica pq usted engorda. Esta ley no se hizo o descubrió para explicar esto. El cuerpo humano no se rige por ella. 


Si usted cae de un 5º piso se matará. Pero por qué morirá? Por culpa de la ley de la gravedad? Yo esa ley no la niego. Pero seguramente el culpable sea la persona que lo empujó o simplemente que usted resbaló. Sus amigos erre que erre maldeciendo la puta ley de la gravedad cuando el culpable fue simplemente que usted se despistó y resbaló. 

Con esto igual: el 95% de la gente gorda están dando la culpa al número de calorías cuando la culpa está en lo que comen y no en la cantidad de lo que comen.


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues he de decir que tras un mes y una semana haciendo dieta cetogénica, mi experiencia personal no concuerda con lo que se ha dicho en este hilo repetidas veces de que puedes comer lo que te da la gana sin contar calorías y perder peso.
> 
> Tras este tiempo me he quedado de peso igual.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver muchas cosas. 
De donde venía usted, lo que comía, su % de grasa y músculo...
A lo mejor dependía mucho de los hidratos y la quema de grasas era muy ineficiente con lo cual, hay que dejar un tiempo para que el cuerpo se reajuste y empiece a tirar de grasas como fuente de energía principal.

Si usted ha empezado con los ayunos y no está quemando grasas es que su cuerpo aún no ha aprendido a que, en carencia de alimentos (glucógeno), el cuerpo tiene que tirar sí o sí, de grasas. 
A lo mejor, según como lo haya hecho, eso ha generado cierto estrés al cuerpo. Ese estrés, eleva el cortisol y por tanto la insulina y por tanto le será muy difícil adelgazar.
Si percibe que el ayuno le genera cierto estrés (que no le sale natural, que parece como si lo forzara), no lo haga. Será peor el remedio que la enfermedad.
El ayuno es una consecuencia del comer bien. Coma usted REAL y verás que los ayunos le salen solo.

En definitiva hay un problema de resistencia a la insulina y seguramente hiperinsulinemia. Estas, pueden ser debidos a la mala alimentación pero tb tiene otras causas:
- comer muchas veces al día, aunque sean pequeños snacks
- Dormir poco o dormir mucho
- Sedentario
- Medicación
- Estrés, ansiedad, depresión
- Comer de noche; no respetar los ritmos circadianos
- No moverse nunca después de una comida

Hay mucha gente que come "normal", siguiendo los mantras oficiales pero con sobrepeso. Y un día leen sobre la Keto o paleo... y la prueban. Y se van de extremo a extremo. Y no ven resultados. Se cansan y vuelven a lo de antes.

Y no come más de lo que se gasta. Si come 3000 kcal, termina quemando 3000. Esas calorías siempre tienen un fin que no tiene que ser aumento de grasa. Por eso dice que un día se hartó y el día siguiente pesaba menos.

Escriba lo que comía antes, de normal. Y haga pequeños cambios. Progresivos. Y mire como reacciona su cuerpo. Y poco a poco irá avanzando.
Yo llevo unos 10 años con estas pautas. Nunca me he ido a la Keto, pero sí estoy cerca. Yo mido 174 y siempre he sido de complexión musculada (no soy un bruce lee, sino un arnold schwarzenegger), ex jugador de voley y pesaba 78-80. Se me veía fuerte pero con algo de barriga, nunca me vi definido.
Con el tiempo, empecé a quitarme el pan del desayuno y poco a poco, quité harinas y aumente mucho las grasas saludables. Sin dejar del todo las harinas (puedo estar varios días sin ellas, pero no puedo decir que puedo estar toda la vida sin ellas, pq es imposible), sí puedo decir que representan un 5-10% de mi dieta.
Yo más o menos como:
- 50% grasas buenas: huevos, aguacates, frutos secos, olivas, aceite de oliva a diario + ghee, aceite de coco
- 20-30% protes. Animales de calidad, con su grasita y de vez en cuando legumbres
- 20-30% hidratos. Con lo cual no hago keto. El 80% de aquí son verduras básicamente y algunas frutas. Un día a la semana como algo de pan y normalmente el sábado una pizza.

Pero ha sido algo progresivo. Ahora, si estoy 3 días seguidos de comilonas familiares hichándome a pasta, pan, harinas... mi cuerpo reacciona rápidamente y en un par de días de ayuno y de comer bien, ya he eliminado toda la mierda. Eso indica que he revertido mi resistencia a la insulina y ahora soy muy sensible a ella. Como harinas y con poca insulina gestiono esa entrada. 

Hay un concepto que no tiene traducción: Set Point. Y hace referencia a nuestro peso "cómodo". De confort. Si tu llevas muchos años en esos 85 kg su organismo ya se ha adaptado a ello. Y todo esfuerzo que hagas para bajar de peso, aunque a corto plazo bajes algo, tu cuerpo intentará volver, sea de la manera que sea, a su set point, pq es ahí donde se siente cómodo.
Y según los expertos, para cambiar ese set point, se necesitan unos 7 años. 

A mi me pasaba lo siguiente:

De lunes a viernes: en casa tenía todo paleo. No pecaba en nada. Sólo me permitía una merienda guarrindonga. Y de lunes a viernes podía bajar 1,5-2 kgs de peso. 

Sábado: 
Quedada con los amigos para cenar: pizza y patatas de bolsa o bocata lomo con queso, patatas bravas... Y luego podían caer 3 o 4 cubatas según fuera la noche. Y al final de esta o me ligaba una gorda con gafas o terminaba comiendo unas patatas fritas con ketchup y mayonesa 
Me levanto el domingo: 2 kilos de más. 

Y lunes vuelta a empezar y el viernes había perdido ese plus del sábado.
Y ahí tuve mi momento de bajón: me dije que si de lunes a viernes lo hacía impecable y sólo pecaba el sábado y ni por esas adelgazaba que nunca lo conseguiría. Porqué tenía claro que no podría pasar sin comer nunca más una pizza, un cubata o unas bravas. 

Pues bien, llega un momento que los resultados llegan. Porqué yo no he dejado las pizzas o los cubatas cuando salgo. 
Pero llegó un punto, en el que empezaba a bajar.
De esos 79-81 kgs en los que me movía, al cabo de 5 años, me vi en 75-76 kgs. Y sin hacer nada muy especial. Yo de lunes a viernes seguía con lo mío y el finde, iba pecando con las gordas con gafas y con las pizzas. 
Y estuve un par de años con 75-76. Pecaba de vez en cuando pero ya no subía de peso. Imagino que mi set point bajó a esos 75. 
Y de un año para otro me vi a 70-71 que es mi peso actual 

O sea:
Año 2008: 80 kgs. Empiezo los preceptos de la paleo. Al ppio me cuesta ayunar, pero en pocos meses sólo como y ceno. O sea, implemento un ayuno de 16 diarias por sistema.

Año 2013: Me planto en 75-76 kgs. Sigo con el ayuno de 16 horas. Soy más consciente de cómo como, y mi gran cambio aquí es que meto más frutos secos y introduzco aguacates y aceite de coco, ambos desconocidos para mi. Tengo un pequeño bache con las gordas con gafas y los findes sigo pecando con las patatas fritas con ketchup, pizzas y durums.

Año 2017: 70-71 kgs. Aquí sí me veo definido por primera vez en mi vida. Ni con 17 años pesaba yo eso. Y además, ahora con más masa muscular que cuando era un adolescente y nunca había pisado un gim. 
Aquí ya estoy viviendo en pareja. Delgada y sin gafas. Sólo cocino yo y no me permito las mierdas de antes. Eso sí, con mi pareja de vez en cuando salimos a cenar, y quiera que no, siempre hay algo ahí que no es paleo. Y terminando con algún postre dulce y rematado con algun gintonic. 

De puertas hacia afuera no parece que mis hábitos hayan cambiado mucho en estos últimos 10 años. Pero ha pasado tiempo suficiente como para que mi set point haya bajado y se encuentre cómodo en esos 70 kgs. 

Mis primeros 30 años eran dieta meditarranea de libro:
- En cada comida harina
- Comía 5 veces al día minimo
- El pan siempre estaba
- Bollería de vez en cuando
- Grasa muy poca

Y en estos últimos 10 años, preceptos paleo en un 90%. 
Alguien que tuviera que perder mucho peso, bajaría rápido los primeros kilos y luego el resto le costaría más y tardaría su tiempo. A lo mejor los últimos 5-6 kilos son los que más le van a costar.
A mi no me sobraban muchos kilos. Nunca he estado gordo, siempre he sido deportista, fortachón, pero mis abdominales no se veían. Y esos pocos kilos sobrantes, no se podían perder de un mes para otro.

A lo mejor a ti te pasa lo mismo. Te sobran pocos kilos para para ello tienes que revertir tu resistencia a la insulina y eso me temo no se consigue en 1 mes. 
Sólo te puedo decir que paciencia. Comete tu pizza y bocata cuando te apetezca pero intenta que el 90% de lo que comas sea paleo. Muévete durante el día, descansa bien y ayuna cuando el cuerpo te lo pida (diferencia el hambre real de la química).

Y verás como habrá un día, que la báscula te pondrá realmente en tu sitio


----------



## antonio estrada (17 May 2019)

Totalmente de


Rauxa dijo:


> Habría que ver muchas cosas.
> De donde venía usted, lo que comía, su % de grasa y músculo...
> A lo mejor dependía mucho de los hidratos y la quema de grasas era muy ineficiente con lo cual, hay que dejar un tiempo para que el cuerpo se reajuste y empiece a tirar de grasas como fuente de energía principal.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Aunque no entiendo esa animadversión contra las muchachas con gafas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Totalmente de
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Me refería exactamente a las gordas con gafas y granos en la cara


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues he de decir que tras un mes y una semana haciendo dieta cetogénica, mi experiencia personal no concuerda con lo que se ha dicho en este hilo repetidas veces de que puedes comer lo que te da la gana sin contar calorías y perder peso.
> 
> Tras este tiempo me he quedado de peso igual.
> 
> ...



Un mes es lo que el organismo necesita para resetearse. Y en tu caso te sobran solo unos pocos kilos.

Luego la chorrada de pasar de un plato de macarrones a hacer una keto no le veo la gracia.

Con eliminar, para siempre, los refinados, tu peso va a un equilibrio.

Ejemplo: hace un mes de semana santa. Son unos pocos dias poniendome fino a cervezas. Resultado, cuatro kilos mas.

Un mes despues habre bajado uno, porque estoy cerca de mi peso normal.

Mi peso normal son 85k +/- 2.

Segun epoca del año, fiestas, estress en el curro la cosa oscila pero siempre voy al equilibrio comiendo lo que me da la gana pero limpio de refinados.

Lo que es imposible es salirse de madre (obesidad) teniendo claro los conceptos.

Que esto no es la dieta de la cebolla, ni siquiera es una dieta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pues lo normal. Por eso digo que el hilo deberia ir en Conspiraciones donde causaria menos estragos.
> 
> Las calorías cuentan y son tan inexorables como la gravedad.



Pues demuestre que hay una via metabolica similar a la de los hidratos/insulina para las grasas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Habría que ver muchas cosas.
> De donde venía usted, lo que comía, su % de grasa y músculo...
> A lo mejor dependía mucho de los hidratos y la quema de grasas era muy ineficiente con lo cual, hay que dejar un tiempo para que el cuerpo se reajuste y empiece a tirar de grasas como fuente de energía principal.
> 
> ...



Algunos foreros da la impresion que entran al hilo como el que tiene una boda a final de mes y quiere que le entre el traje, y esto no va de eso.

Aun asi, los gordos de verdad en un mes notan cambios visibles. El afine viene despues de comer bien mucho tiempo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (18 May 2019)

Gracias Karlos y Rauxa, pero no, no he pasado de comer trigo 6 veces al día a keto. Había empezado a bajar carbos y subir grasas antes, y pasé a hacer keto estricta hace mes y pico. 

No, no esperaba bajar 10 kilos en un mes, pero aquí he visto repetidas veces que las primeras semanas deberías perder un par de kilos mínimo sin contar calorías y comiendo hasta saciarte, aunque no se si se refiere a gente más gorda que yo, y desde luego yo no he perdido nada.


----------



## Gainer (18 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Gracias Karlos y Rauxa, pero no, no he pasado de comer trigo 6 veces al día a keto. Había empezado a bajar carbos y subir grasas antes, y pasé a hacer keto estricta hace mes y pico.
> 
> No, no esperaba bajar 10 kilos en un mes, pero aquí he visto repetidas veces que las primeras semanas deberías perder un par de kilos mínimo sin contar calorías y comiendo hasta saciarte, aunque no se si se refiere a gente más gorda que yo, y desde luego yo no he perdido nada.



A lo mejor es que al ser mugriento, no te funciona!


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Gracias Karlos y Rauxa, pero no, no he pasado de comer trigo 6 veces al día a keto. Había empezado a bajar carbos y subir grasas antes, y pasé a hacer keto estricta hace mes y pico.
> 
> No, no esperaba bajar 10 kilos en un mes, pero aquí he visto repetidas veces que las primeras semanas deberías perder un par de kilos mínimo sin contar calorías y comiendo hasta saciarte, aunque no se si se refiere a gente más gorda que yo, y desde luego yo no he perdido nada.



Bajar carbos y no eliminar refinados totalmente no consigue hacer el reset.

Si estas con la keto un mes el contador a cero es desde ese mes. Persevera y veras resultados. Y cuidado con los azucares ocultos. Ya por curiosidad podias hacer un resumen de lo que comes en tu keto.

Pd. Es mas importante comer limpio de procesados que sea keto, paleo o vegetariano.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 May 2019)

*Hallan evidencias en Sudáfrica de que los humanos cocinaban almidones hace ya 120.000 años*








_Las cuevas del río Klasies, en el Cabo de Buena Esperanza de Sudáfrica, donde se hallaron las pruebas del consumo de almidón hace 120.000 años. Crédito: Universidad de Wits._

Nuevos descubrimientos realizados en las cuevas del río Klasies, en el Cabo de Buena Esperanza de Sudáfrica, donde se han encontrado restos de alimentos carbonizados en hogares (fuegos), han proporcionado las primeras evidencias arqueológicas de que los humanos anatómicamente modernos asaban y ingerían almidones de plantas, tal como tubérculos y rizomas, hace unos 120.000 años.

La nueva investigación realizada por un equipo internacional de arqueólogos, y publicada en_ Journal of Human Evolution_, proporciona la prueba arqueológica que anteriormente faltaba para respaldar la hipótesis de que la duplicación de los genes para la digestión del almidón fue una respuesta adaptativa derivada de un aumento en la dieta del mismo.

*"Esto es muy interesante. Las pruebas genéticas y biológicas sugerían que los humanos primitivos habrían estado comiendo almidones, pero tal investigación no se había hecho antes*", dice la autora principal *Cynthia Larbey* (izquierda), del Departamento de Arqueología de la Universidad de Cambridge. El trabajo es parte de una investigación sistémica multidisciplinaria sobre el papel que las plantas y el fuego desempeñaron en las vidas de las comunidades de la Edad de Piedra Media.


El equipo interdisciplinario buscó y analizó hogares (fuegos) no perturbados en el sitio arqueológico del río Klasies.



*"Nuestros resultados mostraron que estos pequeños hogares cenicientos se usaban para cocinar alimentos, y las raíces y tubérculos con almidón fueron claramente parte de su dieta desde hace alrededor de 120,000 años hasta 65.000 años atrás"*, afirma Larbey. *"A pesar de los cambios en las estrategias de caza y en las tecnologías de herramientas líticas, todavía cocinaban raíces y tubérculos".*



La profesora *Sarah Wurz*, de la Escuela de Geografía, Arqueología y Estudios Ambientales, de la Universidad de Witwatersrand, en Johannesburgo, Sudáfrica, y arqueóloga principal del enclave del río Klasies, dice que la investigación muestra que *"Los seres humanos primitivos seguían una dieta equilibrada y eran unos genios ecológicos capaces de explotar sus entornos de manera inteligente para obtener los alimentos adecuados y quizás medicamentos".*

Al combinar raíces y tubérculos cocidos, como un alimento básico, junto con proteínas y grasas de crustáceos, peces, fauna pequeña y grande, estas comunidades pudieron adaptarse óptimamente a su entorno, lo que indica una gran inteligencia ecológica hace 120.000 años.

_*"La dieta con base en el almidón no es algo que haya sucedido cuando comenzamos a cultivar, sino que es tan antigua como los humanos"*_, dice Larbey. La agricultura en África solo comenzó en los últimos 10.000 años de existencia humana.

Los seres humanos que habitaban en Sudáfrica hace 120.000 años vivían y se organizaban en pequeñas bandas.

*"Las evidencias del río Klasies, donde se hallaron varios fragmentos de cráneos humanos y dos fragmentos maxilares que datan de hace 120.000 años, muestran que los humanos que vivieron en ese período se parecían a los humanos modernos de hoy en día. Sin embargo, eran algo más robustos"*, dice Wurz.

El río Klasies es un sitio de ocupación humana muy famoso en la costa del Cabo de Buena Esperanza de Sudáfrica excavado por Wurz, quien, junto con *Susan Mentzer*, del Instituto Senckenberg y la Universidad Eberhard Karls, en Tübingen, investigaron los pequeños hogares (de aproximadamente 30 cm de diámetro).

La investigación tendente a buscar los materiales de las plantas en los hogares fue inspirada por el profesor *Hilary Deacon* (ya fallecido), quien transmitió la localización del enclave arqueológico del río Klasies a Wurz. Deacon había realizado un trabajo innovador en dicho enclave, y en la década de 1990 señaló que había material vegetal en y alrededor de restos de hogares. Sin embargo, en aquellos años los métodos de análisis micro no estaban disponibles para probar la hipótesis del consumo de almidón en el periodo de la Edad de Piedra Media.

Fuente: Universidad de Witwatersrand |

Publicado por Guillermo Caso de los Cobos


----------



## Usersiter (19 May 2019)

Aqui hay que dejarse de tonterías y mira las calorías de los alimentos, y seguir una alimentación E-QUI-LI-BRA-da y ejercicio y NEAT abundante. Punto. Leer artículos y libros de nutrición=pérdida de tiempo


----------



## Rauxa (19 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Aqui hay que dejarse de tonterías y mira las calorías de los alimentos, y seguir una alimentación E-QUI-LI-BRA-da y ejercicio y NEAT abundante. Punto. Leer artículos y libros de nutrición=pérdida de tiempo



Con equilibrada a qué te refieres?
33% prote
33% grasas
33% hidratos ?


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2019)

Hace al menos 14.400 años la gente ya comía pan: Descubren en Jordania el pan más antiguo del mundo

Pero a vosotros la verdad os da igual.


----------



## McNulty (20 May 2019)

Bueno yo he empezado un minicut, no por adelgazar sino por ver el músculo que he generado durante 1 año de gym. Y también por ver como es una pequeña definición en mis propias carnes. Nunca lo he hecho, porque me la sudaba sinceramente.

Empecé hace dos semanas viniendo de una dieta sin restricciones de nada. Es decir, comía de todo pero sin excesos. Pasta, pan, pizzas una vez por semana, bollos cada tres días o así, cosas varias azucaradas, chocolate, Coca Cola, yogures etc... además de una dieta con proteína, verduras, carne,pescado, frutos secos,alguna fruta y grasas animales. Sigamos que me he mantenido es una normocaloria. Sin intención de hacer volumen, pero tampoco sin intención de quitarme grasa sobrante.

Os cuento un poco (llevo dos semanas)

En la primera semana me quité de prácticamente casi todo los azúcares añadidos que tomaba y de lo industrial más guarro. El chocolate, coca cola azucarada, donuts y bollos, pizzas. 

En la segunda me he quitado de la pasta. Que la comía unas tres veces por semana. Y también he reducido algo la ingesta de pan.

Para que que la cosa sea más progresiva, sigo con>

De harinas

Pan integral, cada dos días o así me hago un bocata pequeño.

Hidratos

Arroz y estoy pensando en pillarme patata también, que no la suelo tomar. me doy cuenta de la gran dependencia de la puta pasta. Muy fácil de hacer y rápida. Ahora lo que como no me sacia tanto como un un buen plato de macarrones. Y como no me gusta cocinar, me jode.

De azúcares.
No he quitado por ahora ni los postres (natillas, panacotta) ni los cornflakes. Pocas cantidades.

Iré actualizando por aquí mi minicut. Y os cuento sensaciones.
De momento estoy igual a todos los niveles, yendo a entrenar, y quitando casi todo lo cerdo.
En estas dos semanas he bajado unos 2kg o así sin darme cuenta. Midiendo 1;80, peso 76-77kg. Se me ven un poco los abdominales si me pongo con la luz del baño jaja


----------



## Panko21 (20 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Hace al menos 14.400 años la gente ya comía pan: Descubren en Jordania el pan más antiguo del mundo
> 
> Pero a vosotros la verdad os da igual.



Pan del mercadona para ser exactos, toda la harina molida fina fina en un molino industrial con la misma variedad de trigo y bien tamizada para que no hubiera nada de la cascara, además le ponian gasificantes que pillaban en cualquier lado.


----------



## Rauxa (20 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Hace al menos 14.400 años la gente ya comía pan: Descubren en Jordania el pan más antiguo del mundo
> 
> Pero a vosotros la verdad os da igual.



Despues de 2 millones de años, q se comiera pan hace 10.000 o 13.000 años es insignificante. 
Aun así mira a ver que pan comían y cual se come ahora. 
Me da que no tienen nada q ver


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Hace al menos 14.400 años la gente ya comía pan: Descubren en Jordania el pan más antiguo del mundo
> 
> Pero a vosotros la verdad os da igual.



Oooooootra vez. Qué cansancio joderrrr .

Pero si eso es lo que decimos aquí, que solo se come pan desde la revolución neolítica (vamos, desde que se descubrió la agricultura).

Pero la especie humana es muuuuucho más antigua. Podemos hablar de unos 120.000 años... Teniendo en cuenta, claro, que los homínidos ya muy similares a nosotros y que empleaban en fuego y herramientas como lanzas o hachas rondan el millón de años de antigüedad.

Entenderás que 14.000 años comiendo pan no es NADA dentro de una especie/grupo de especies que lleva 1.000.000 de años sin hacerlo.

Ahora, una pregunta seria (ya me canso, y pierdo la paciencia): ¿Eres retrasado? ¿O es la dieta vegana la que te hace SUBNORMAL?


----------



## Gainer (20 May 2019)

Yo creo que para conseguir la mejor dieta, lo,que tenéis que hacer es ir a algún asilo y les preguntáis a los ancianos más viejos, y que en mejor estado estén, que han comido a lo largo de su vida. Seguro que no han estado calculando porcentajes de hidratos, ni haciendo dietas paleo o no se como, y sin embargo están con noventa años y bien


----------



## Stock Option (20 May 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo creo que para conseguir la mejor dieta, lo,que tenéis que hacer es ir a algún asilo y les preguntáis a los ancianos más viejos, y que en mejor estado estén, que han comido a lo largo de su vida. Seguro que no han estado calculando porcentajes de hidratos, ni haciendo dietas paleo o no se como, y sin embargo están con noventa años y bien



Si están en un asilo bien lo que se dice bien no deben estar


----------



## Rauxa (20 May 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Yo creo que para conseguir la mejor dieta, lo,que tenéis que hacer es ir a algún asilo y les preguntáis a los ancianos más viejos, y que en mejor estado estén, que han comido a lo largo de su vida. Seguro que no han estado calculando porcentajes de hidratos, ni haciendo dietas paleo o no se como, y sin embargo están con noventa años y bien



Podemos preguntar, pero ya te digo yo que ni bocatas ni macarrones. Todo de la huerta y carnecita.

Mi abuelo de 95 años aún conduce coche y si le preguntas por la avena te dirá que es comida para engordar a los burros y vacas. 

Su dieta se basa en carnes, pescados, frutas, verduras de su huerta, huevos. Y para acompañar, un poco de pan. Y su vinito.

Ahora define esto como más te guste.


----------



## Usersiter (20 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Con equilibrada a qué te refieres?
> 33% prote
> 33% grasas
> 33% hidratos ?



Muy fácil. A comer de TODO. Si de TODO SI aunque no entre en tu cabeza. Yo estoy en plena forma COMIENDO DE TODO, me apiado de ti que tienes que estar a dieta y comiéndote el coco todos los días con la comida.


----------



## Gainer (20 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Si están en un asilo bien lo que se dice bien no deben estar



Hay muchos que llegados una edad les da miedo vivir solos y se van a asilos, sin necesidad de estar moribundos


----------



## Rauxa (20 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Muy fácil. A comer de TODO. Si de TODO SI aunque no entre en tu cabeza. Yo estoy en plena forma COMIENDO DE TODO, me apiado de ti que tienes que estar a dieta y comiéndote el coco todos los días con la comida.



No, comer de todo no es comer equilibrado, puesto que podría ser alguien que se hinche a harinas (pasta, pan...) y coma poca grasa y prote saludable por ejemplo. Esa persona comería de todo, pero yo no lo veo nada equilibrado.

Repito la pregunta: qué significa comer equilibrado?
Significa comer los mismos % de macros? Significa ir pesando las cosas para que el trozo de carne pese lo mismo que el trozo de pescado?

Fíjate en una cosa: los gordos comen de todo.

Repito: qué significa comer equilibrado?


----------



## Mineroblanco (20 May 2019)

El truco consiste en sustituir los cereales, que tienen mucho azúcar, por las legumbres, que tienen poco. Comer pocas patatas y no comer demasiada fruta. De dulces, nada.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Muy fácil. A comer de TODO. Si de TODO SI aunque no entre en tu cabeza. Yo estoy en plena forma COMIENDO DE TODO, me apiado de ti que tienes que estar a dieta y comiéndote el coco todos los días con la comida.



¿De todo?

¿Un mojón de vaca, también?
¿Amanita phalloides?
¿Y una piedra?¿Probamos a comer piedras, a ver qué tal?

"Comer de todo" no es decir nada, porque en esencia el todo y la nada son indistinguibles (¿comorrr?).

Le cuento una chorrada: las cebras tienen rayas porque así el león sólo ve un cúmulo de rayas y no es capaz de distinguir UNA cebra a la que atacar. Pero marque usted a una cebra del modo que sea, por ejemplo, con un poco de pintura, y esa cebra está muerta antes de que acabe el día.

El león ve el todo, así que no ve nada. Pero si le das la forma de distinguir algo de ese todo, entonces es cuando lo ve, y puede actuar.

Metafísica aparte (ustedes perdonen, es que llevo unos días escuchando a un tal Dario Sztajnszrajber y estoy _desatao_) su recomendación es una puta mierda igual, porque habla de QUÉ COMER (y ni siquiera), pero no dice nada de CUÁNTO, ni ya puestos, de CUÁNDO.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Gracias Karlos y Rauxa, pero no, no he pasado de comer trigo 6 veces al día a keto. Había empezado a bajar carbos y subir grasas antes, y pasé a hacer keto estricta hace mes y pico.
> 
> No, no esperaba bajar 10 kilos en un mes, pero aquí he visto repetidas veces que las primeras semanas deberías perder un par de kilos mínimo sin contar calorías y comiendo hasta saciarte, aunque no se si se refiere a gente más gorda que yo, y desde luego yo no he perdido nada.



El peso corporal tiene algo de goma elástica: dadas unas condiciones de patrón alimentario, actividad, etc, hay un peso de equilibrio al que se tiende, y al que se tiende más deprisa cuanto más lejos se esté de él.

Si usted ya estaba haciendo LCHF y se ha pasado a la keto, no ha habido un cambio (muy) brusco de condiciones, así que tampoco ha habido un cambio significativo del peso de equilibrio, y por tanto la distancia de su peso actual al de equilibrio tampoco ha ensanchado. Así que es relativamente normal que no esté perdiendo peso muy rápido.

Por otra parte, tenga en cuenta que el peso es *un indicador de mierda*, y que la mayor parte del peso que se pierde los primeros días en keto es AGUA (que usted seguramente ya había perdido con su LCHF anterior), tanto del vaciado del glucógeno hepático como del edema generalizado que favorece una alimentación proinflamatoria.

Pero quitarse agua no es adelgazar (o no del todo): lo que cuenta es LA GRASA que pierda, y esa *se mide mucho mejor con un metro que con una báscula.*

Porque, mirusté, igual está perdiendo grasa y ganando músculo. O sufre un episodio pasajero de estreñimiento, y de hecho está perdiendo grasa, pero acumulando, ejem, ya se figura qué.


----------



## esp3tek (21 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues he de decir que tras un mes y una semana haciendo dieta cetogénica, mi experiencia personal no concuerda con lo que se ha dicho en este hilo repetidas veces de que puedes comer lo que te da la gana sin contar calorías y perder peso.
> 
> Tras este tiempo me he quedado de peso igual.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tras llevar un par de meses, 5kg el primer mes y este estancado he llegado a un par de conclusiones:

Es necesario desconectar de los HC con una dieta alta en grasas.Al menos ese tiempo de adaptación es importante hacerlo así para perder miedo a las grasas y el control del apetito.

La segunda parte como bien comentas hay un artículo de Dr Fung que habla que si no adelgazas es porque debes minimizar la ingesta de grasas extra, para poder maximizar el consumo de grasas propias. Luego también hace incapie en la necesidad del ayuno intermitente.

Artículos de interes
Does eating extra fat make you fat? - Diet Doctor


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (22 May 2019)

Sí pero a mí me parece que el Dr Fung se hace trampas al solitario: primero dice que las calorías no importan. Y luego que si no adelgazas moderes el consumo de grasas (consumas menos calorías). También dice que hagas ayunos más largos, que viene a ser consumir menos calorías.

O sea que él mismo da a entender que sí que importan.

Yo me voy a esperar a ver, porque pudiera ser que tarde más en ver resultados, pero me parece que Fung se contradice. Dentro de todo el respeto que le tengo por ser un grandísimo profesional.


----------



## Stock Option (22 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Sí pero a mí me parece que el Dr Fung se hace trampas al solitario: primero dice que las calorías no importan. Y luego que si no adelgazas moderes el consumo de grasas (consumas menos calorías). También dice que hagas ayunos más largos, que viene a ser consumir menos calorías.
> 
> O sea que él mismo da a entender que sí que importan.
> 
> Yo me voy a esperar a ver, porque pudiera ser que tarde más en ver resultados, pero me parece que Fung se contradice. Dentro de todo el respeto que le tengo por ser un grandísimo profesional.



Coño, alguien que sabe sumar. Se agradece.

Efectivamente, con el ayuno intermitente se produce lipólisis (calorias que se van liberando) y además al tener menos grasa corporal el gasto metabólico basal tenderá a aumentar.

Ya ves, el pensamiento mágico de que las calorías no importan no se sostiene.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 May 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Sí pero a mí me parece que el Dr Fung se hace trampas al solitario: primero dice que las calorías no importan. Y luego que si no adelgazas moderes el consumo de grasas (consumas menos calorías). También dice que hagas ayunos más largos, que viene a ser consumir menos calorías.
> 
> O sea que él mismo da a entender que sí que importan.
> 
> Yo me voy a esperar a ver, porque pudiera ser que tarde más en ver resultados, pero me parece que Fung se contradice. Dentro de todo el respeto que le tengo por ser un grandísimo profesional.



Es una cuestión de matiz: no es que las calorías no importen, es que *no son lo que importa*.

Lo que señala Fung es que el sistema de control de peso es muy complejo, con muchos mecanismos *interdependientes*, así que limitarse a entrar al nivel más básico y rudimentario es muy probable que no sirva (99% de las dietas CICO fallan a largo plazo).

Y en el otro extremo del espectro, como quien dice, si actuamos sobre los niveles con mayor proyección e influencia, bien puede suceder que no sea necesario ni merezca la pena hacerle caso a los niveles inferiores, porque de hecho *se autorregularán*.

No se trata de hacer _la del plastidecor_: irrompibles, decía la caja, así que todos intentábamos y lográbamos romperlos, porque cuando el vendedor decía "irrompibles" no se refería a que no se pudieran romper si ese era el objetivo, sino a que *no se romperían al usarlos.*

Del mismo modo, cuando Fung dice que las calorías no importan, no está diciendo que si te atan a una camilla y te enchufan grasa con un pistero no vayas engordar. Lo que dice es que si eliminas refinados y aumentas la proporción de grasas saludables, y si recuperas tu sensibilidad a la insulina perdida mediante ayunos prolongados, las calorías no van a ser el problema: *tu apetito se autorregulará*. 
No que no engordarás comas lo que comas, sino que *no querrás comer de más*, sino únicamente lo que tu cuerpo necesite para primero alcanzar y después mantener tu peso de equilibrio determinado por tu nivel de sensibilidad a la insulina.


----------



## Mia Lavina (22 May 2019)

[QUOTE = "Sion 2012, post: 20447840, member: 38348"]
Tickets on low carb nutrition, cholesterol, fat, sugar, obesity, diabetes, training

*ENTRIES ON FOOD LOW CARB, CHOLESTEROL, FAT, SUGAR, OBESITY, DIABETES, TRAINING.*

Incredibly good entries from the blog of Doctor *Jorge García-Dihinx * La Meteo that comes

There is good complementary information also in the comments section, where it completes the information by responding to blog users

*ESSENTIAL*

• TO SLOW WHAT IS BETTER? DIET OR EXERCISE?
The coming Weather: TO SLOW WHAT IS BETTER? DIET OR EXERCISE?

• IF THE CARBOHYDRATES FALL BECAUSE THE ASIAN EATING RICE DOES NOT WORK?
The coming Weather: IF THE CARBOHYDRATES FAT .. WHY THE ASIAN EATING RICE DOES NOT FAT? PART 1

• EGGS, ONE OF THE MOST NUTRITIVE FOODS
The coming Weather: EGGS, ONE OF THE MOST NUTRITIVE FOODS THAT EXIST

• HANDLING BETTER DIABETES WITH LOW CARB
La Meteo that comes: MANAGING BETTER DIABETES WITH A LOW FEED IN CARBOHYDRATES

• MY PERSONAL ANALYTICS: Cholesterol 248, HDL 117, Triglycerides 60
MI ANALÍTICA PERSONAL: Colesterol total 248, HDL 117, Triglicéridos 60, LDL 119 (real de 96)

• CHARGED CARBOHYDRATES (The Movie) A culture dying to eat
SOBRECARGADOS DE CARBOHIDRATOS, UNA CULTURA MURIÉNDOSE POR COMER, la película

• TO BURN FATS ... INGES FATS INSTEAD OF CARBOHYDRATES
PARA QUEMAR GRASAS... INGIERE GRASAS EN LUGAR DE CARBOHIDRATOS. 5 minutos de la conferencia del Dr. Rosedale

• RECOMMENDATIONS CHILDREN FOOD FROM 2 YEARS OLD
RECOMENDACIONES DE ALIMENTACIÓN INFANTIL DURANTE LOS 2 PRIMEROS AÑOS DE VIDA

• COLESTEROL LDL = CARDIOVASCULAR RISK? BETTER IMPROVE YOUR DIET (less sugar) AND YOUR EXERCISE (more intense and brief)
¿COLESTEROL LDL = RIESGO CARDIOVASCULAR? MEJOR MEJORA TU DIETA (menos azúcares) Y TU EJERCICIO (más intenso y breve)

• THE CONNECTION SUGAR - INSULIN - BODY FAT, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)
LA CONEXIÓN AZÚCAR - INSULINA - GRASA CORPORAL, Dr. Bernstein (Diabetes Solution Book)

• THE PHYSIOLOGY OF INTERVALIC TRAINING (HIIT)
LA FISIOLOGÍA DEL ENTRENAMIENTO INTERVÁLICO (HIIT) O ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD

• BENEFITS FOR THE HEALTH OF HIGH INTENSITY TRAINING WITH WEIGHTS
LOS BENEFICIOS PARA LA SALUD DEL ENTRENAMIENTO DE ALTA INTENSIDAD CON PESAS O CON TU PROPIO CUERPO (High Intensity Strength Training)

• WEIGHT TRAINING (HIST) FOR ELDERS,
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/01/training-of-pesas-hist-para.html

• THE GREAT LIE OF THE CHOLESTEROL AND THE BUSINESS OF THE STATINES
LA GRAN MENTIRA DEL COLESTEROL Y EL NEGOCIO DE LAS ESTATINAS

• THE MYTH OF FOOD "LIGHT" (Low fat)
EL MITO DE LA ALIMENTACIÓN "LIGHT" (Baja en grasa). RECUERDA: GRASA=BUENA; AZÚCAR=MALO

• THE TRUTH ABOUT THE STATINES
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2016/06/la-verdad-sobre-las-estatinas-y-el-mito.html

• REFRESHES ARE THE MAIN RESPONSIBLE OF OBESITY
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2015/10/los-refrescos-de-cola-y-otros-son-los.html


• SATURATED FAT DOES NOT OBSTRUCT ARTERIES
https://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/05/la-grasa-saturada-no-obstruye-las.html

• MODERN FOOD BROUGHT US MODERN DISEASES. PART 2: THE ROLE OF CHRONICALLY ELEVATED INSULIN
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/07/la-comida-moderna-nos-trajo-las.html?m=1

• THE DANGERS OF ADDED SUGAR. THAT'S WHY THE ASIAN DOES NOT HUNT BY EATING RICE (PART 2). THE GREAT LIVER AND THE INSULIN RESISTANCE GENERATED BY SUGAR ...
http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/08/los-peligros-del-azucar-anadido-por-eso.html

• SHOULD WE REDUCE SALT TO PREVENT HYPERTENSION AND INFARCTIONS? ON THE CONTRARY, WE MAY HAVE TO INCREASE IT

PART 1: The biases of scientific studies on salt and its unfair demonization

http://lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com.es/2017/09/debemos-reducir-la-sal-para-prevenir-la.html

---------- Post added Oct 10, 2017 at 7:36 PM ----------







Menu ideas


























*AND ABOVE ALL, EAT REAL FOOD, AND NO PROCESSED SHIT*

The real food, unlike the processed food, provides the levels of nutrients necessary to have a good health, beyond the simple overweight / obesity.

The processed food is very high in sugar, and very low in minerals and vitamins, it is very poor nutritionally.

Even the real food, by the means of modern agricultural and livestock production, has impoverished the quality of the soil and therefore the nutrients that food had for decades.

That is why today it is so important to consume real food, and if our economy allows it, to consume higher quality foods such as organic crops and animals fed with pasture ... even if our economy does not allow it, it will always be preferable to eat food real produced in a questionable way (fertilized vegetables, eggs of hens fed with grain and caged ...)


Added 07/01/2019






[/ QUOTE]

very useful information ! gracias


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Coño, alguien que sabe sumar. Se agradece.
> 
> Efectivamente, con el ayuno intermitente se produce lipólisis (calorias que se van liberando) y además al tener menos grasa corporal el gasto metabólico basal tenderá a aumentar.
> 
> Ya ves, el pensamiento mágico de que las calorías no importan no se sostiene.



Se nos olvida siempre de que va el hilo OBESIDAD.

Desde un peso en el rango de obesidad o sobrepeso severo, se caen literalmente los kilos comiendo como un cabron, y sin ayunos ni hostias.

Lo hemos experimentado en nuestros huesos al comenzar a comer limpio.

Cada vez que entra alguien con cinco kilos de mas quejandose de que va lento, muere un gatito.


----------



## Usersiter (25 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿De todo?
> 
> ¿Un mojón de vaca, también?
> ¿Amanita phalloides?
> ...



La suya es más basura aún porque habla de cosas que no me interesan. Me parece absurdo que alguien tenga que dar pautas a otro sobre la comida. Verdaderamente estupido.


----------



## qbit (25 May 2019)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Pero si eso es lo que decimos aquí, que solo se come pan desde la revolución neolítica (vamos, desde que se descubrió la agricultura).
> 
> Pero la especie humana es muuuuucho más antigua. Podemos hablar de unos 120.000 años... Teniendo en cuenta, claro, que los homínidos ya muy similares a nosotros y que empleaban en fuego y herramientas como lanzas o hachas rondan el millón de años de antigüedad.
> 
> ...



Es posible que los cambios alimentarios hayan producido cambios en los grupos sanguíneos, que están correlacionados con asimilar mejor ciertos tipos de alimentos.


----------



## qbit (25 May 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El truco consiste en sustituir los cereales, que tienen mucho azúcar, por las legumbres, que tienen poco. Comer pocas patatas y no comer demasiada fruta. De dulces, nada.



Precisamente fruta es a lo que más adaptados estamos a comer. Lo que no hay que beber es zumos de frutas en exceso porque son un chute de azúcar y el cuerpo no sabría cuándo parar de beberlas, a diferencia de comer fruta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> La suya es más basura aún porque habla de cosas que no me interesan. Me parece absurdo que alguien tenga que dar pautas a otro sobre la comida. Verdaderamente estupido.



Si usted lo dice, será verdad. Por eso cada vez hay más obesidad y diabetes, supongo: porque todo el mundo sabe lo que tiene que comer, pero prefieren hacer el gilipollas.

Cosa que además sólo sucede de dos generaciones para acá, curiosamente.

Oiga, y si no le interesan las cosas de las que hablo, pues no las lea, que yo no obligo a nadie.


----------



## Usersiter (26 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si usted lo dice, será verdad. Por eso cada vez hay más obesidad y diabetes, supongo: porque todo el mundo sabe lo que tiene que comer, pero prefieren hacer el gilipollas.
> 
> Cosa que además sólo sucede de dos generaciones para acá, curiosamente.
> 
> Oiga, y si no le interesan las cosas de las que hablo, pues no las lea, que yo no obligo a nadie.



Eso te lo has inventado. Me voy al mac donalds y paso de tu cara.


----------



## McNulty (26 May 2019)

Llevo ya 4 semanas disminuyendo tanto azúcares como harinas, y la verdad es que no es para tanto la dependencia de la que habláis. Ni los efectos adelgazantes que decís.

Estoy comiendo ''más sano'', y las sensaciones son muy parecidas a cuando también comía chocolate y donuts. A veces cierta falta de energía por comer pocos hidratos, pero nada del otro mundo.


----------



## Usersiter (26 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Llevo ya 4 semanas disminuyendo tanto azúcares como harinas, y la verdad es que no es para tanto la dependencia de la que habláis. Ni los efectos adelgazantes que decís.
> 
> Estoy comiendo ''más sano'', y las sensaciones son muy parecidas a cuando también comía chocolate y donuts. A veces cierta falta de energía por comer pocos hidratos, pero nada del otro mundo.



toda la puta razón


----------



## Usersiter (26 May 2019)

Federico Argüelles (digestólogo): "Que una persona sana elimine el gluten de la dieta no tiene ningún sentido" 

La culpa no es del pan


----------



## Stock Option (26 May 2019)

A ver, que le tienen que echar la culpa a algo. No van a reconocer que tienen mentalidad de gordo y la cosa va de luchar contra su tara.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Eso te lo has inventado. Me voy al mac donalds y paso de tu cara.



















Sip, del culo me lo sacau...

Despúes del júrgol y la envidia, hablar porque tiene uno boca es el deporte nacional.


----------



## kikepm (27 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 112827
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 112828
> 
> ...



Joer, el zasca me está doliendo hasta a mi.

Si es que cada vez vienen los trolls más atrevidos y menos leidos. Banda de gilipollas.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 112827
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 112828
> 
> ...



Yo nací comiendo LECHE MATERNA, no necesito gráficas ni estudios PARA COMER. No necesito hablar de COMER, COMO igual que RESPIRO y no padezco de obesidad ni ostias. Dejate el ordenador y las gráficas y mueve el culo. COME GARBANZOS, PAN lo que se ha COMIDO TODA LA VIDA y a TOMAR POR CULO LA ORTOREXIA que es la enfermedad que os ha entrado a todos.

Busca en R.A.E ORTOREXIA. Voy a zamparme unas tostadas y café con leche.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Yo nací comiendo LECHE MATERNA, no necesito gráficas ni estudios PARA COMER. No necesito hablar de COMER, COMO igual que RESPIRO y no padezco de obesidad ni ostias. Dejate el ordenador y las gráficas y mueve el culo. COME GARBANZOS, PAN lo que se ha COMIDO TODA LA VIDA y a TOMAR POR CULO LA ORTOREXIA que es la enfermedad que os ha entrado a todos.
> 
> Busca en R.A.E ORTOREXIA. Voy a zamparme unas tostadas y café con leche.



Pues como la mayoría, supongo.
Pero no se engañe: NO COME IGUAL QUE RESPIRA, pero PARA NADA.
La respiración es innata, la alimentación *del ser humano *es aprendida. 
Usted come lo que su familia y su sociedad le han enseñado que se come, y no come lo que le han enseñado que no se come.
Por eso si usted viaja a un lugar lejano, es fácil que le REPUGNE lo que en ese lugar se considera comestible: grillos, pepinos de mar, escorpiones, huevos de los 1000 años, leche mezclada con sangre...

Así que, como lo que sabemos que se come no es innato, sino aprendido, no crea imposible que lo que una cultura sabe sobre lo que se come empiece a alejarse del óptimo para la salud, especialmente si los que manejan la distribución de esa información están buscando un óptimo diferente (v.g. el óptimo económico).


----------



## Mar_LV (27 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 112827
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 112828
> 
> ...



Aplastante...


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

Este tío lo acabo de descubrir, y me está ayudando a comprender todo este mundillo.
Básicamente:

Los alimentos reales no existen realmente, todo está cruzado con casi todo. 
Los transgénicos son el futuro.
Hay que comer de todo de forma equilibrada.
Lo natural y lo eco es una estafa.
La paleo no tiene ninguna base científica

 

La dieta paleo no existe (lo dice la ciencia)


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

Toda la carne que vais a comeros hoy los paleo ha sido alimentada con pasto transgénico.
Toda la ropa que llevas, seguramente sea de algodón transgénico.
Toda la medicación que tomas es transgénica.

1900- esperanza de vida 30 años.
2019.-70 años

Comemos mucho mejor que hace años.
La gente que tenga un problema de sobrepeso, lo que tiene que hacer es ir al médico, antes de hacer dietas que lea en internet.

Los puristas de cualquier cosa os convertís en magufos para sentiros que tenéis un conocimiento arcano que no tienen los demás, para así sentiros que pertenecéis a un grupo selecto. Cada vez lo tengo más claro.


----------



## angek (27 May 2019)

Una pregunta la mar de chida: 

¿Qué sucede con la grasa ingerida y posiblemente no quemada en una dieta cetogenoide sin contar, o contando poco, con la ruta insulínica?

Ayer tuve una charla con un enfermero y me dijo que había visto recientemente muchos casos de, sobre todo, mujeres que al adoptar la Dukan, Atkins o una low carb normal (me aseguré que no fuera sólo una dieta de "libro"), se les había diagnosticado hígado graso no alcohólico y una de las medidas principales era cortar con la grasa, por sana que fuera. 

También me indicaba que los triglicéridos altos, una posible consecuencia de subir grasas, podrían generar inflamación per se. 

Ya leí The Obesity Code y la Guide to Fasting de Fung, por cierto. Antes de que me las citéis.


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

En serio, hace 100 años se moría mucha gente de tifus o de disentería, y la causa principal era la alimentación. Hoy esos casos son anecdóticos, porque los alimentos que consumimos son de mayor calidad.
No tengo nada contra la paleo, pero si contra los que van de puristas, creyendo que habéis descubierto la piedra filosofal de la nutrición.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Este tío lo acabo de descubrir, y me está ayudando a comprender todo este mundillo.
> Básicamente:
> 
> Los alimentos reales no existen realmente, todo está cruzado con casi todo.
> ...



Y tiene razón 
. Y los de este hilo creyéndose fantasías.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> En serio, hace 100 años se moría mucha gente de tifus o de disentería, y la causa principal era la alimentación. Hoy esos casos son anecdóticos, porque los alimentos que consumimos son de mayor calidad.
> No tengo nada contra la paleo, pero si contra los que van de puristas, creyendo que habéis descubierto la piedra filosofal de la nutrición.



Tienes toda la razón. Todo esto demuestra las premisas falsas de la argumentación de este hilo. Y cuidado con el colesterol y las grasas, es muy insano el LCHF. Desequilibrado e innatural.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

UN GRANDE


----------



## Rauxa (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Este tío lo acabo de descubrir, y me está ayudando a comprender todo este mundillo.
> Básicamente:
> 
> Los alimentos reales no existen realmente, todo está cruzado con casi todo.
> ...



Mulet ya hace tiempo que lo han desacreditado hasta los suyos. Este es el que la Mercedes Milà le dijo en público y a la cara que era un gordo. Y él respondió que tenía un problema metabólico.
En fin...que es prisionero de sus propias palabras desde hace ya años. Y la ciencia ha avanzando pero este, al igual que Basulto y tantos otros, no se han movido un ápice de sus creencias para no quedar retratados.

A mi, hace ya 4 años que me tiene bloqueado en twitter. En esos 4 años, ha engordado como unos 15 kilos.
Con patatas se lo coma.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 112827
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 112828
> 
> ...



Hace falta ser muy subnormal para negar semejante evidencia.

Las estadisticas de obesidad y diabetes tipo II, llevan años echando humo en todos los paises desarrollados. Y en los en vias de desarrollo todavia son peores porcentualmente.

Ejemplos son China y Mexico. En primero nos va a pillar en una decada y el segundo nos adelanto derrapando hace tiempo.

No.hay un problema de salud publica mas dramatico a nivel mundial.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2019)

tHE edGe dijo:


> En 1900 y en 1900 antes de cristo se ha vivido siempre lo mismo, unos 80 años. Lo que ha mejorado es la mortalidad infantil, que bajaba la media a lo bestia. De 10 hijos sobrevivían 4 a los 10 años.
> 
> La dieta paleo es la mejor y más sana, no es ninguna tontería, pero es dura y complicada de mantener. Renunciar a azúcar, trigo, patatas, o arroz para siempre es muy difícil. O imposible. Nadie es tan fuerte en su voluntad como para mantenerlo eternamente.



No now volvamos locos. El arroz se puede considerar paleo, lease Seignalet.

Las patatas en cierto modo tambien. Que si, hay tuberculos mas 'aptos' pero la patata no esta descartada.

Todo lo que no sufra procesado entraria en el concepto de paleo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> En serio, hace 100 años se moría mucha gente de tifus o de disentería, y la causa principal era la alimentación. Hoy esos casos son anecdóticos, porque los alimentos que consumimos son de mayor calidad.
> No tengo nada contra la paleo, pero si contra los que van de puristas, creyendo que habéis descubierto la piedra filosofal de la nutrición.



Te explico lo que es la paleo, para Dummies.

No compres cajas de colores ni nada con aditivos ni procesado. Comete todo lo demas que te cocines tu.

Te ha quedado claro?


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te explico lo que es la paleo, para Dummies.
> 
> No compres cajas de colores ni nada con aditivos ni procesado. Comete todo lo demas que te cocines tu.
> 
> Te ha quedado claro?



El mito de los aditivos también lo desmonta Mulet. Es un miedo completamente irracional.


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Mulet ya hace tiempo que lo han desacreditado hasta los suyos. Este es el que la Mercedes Milà le dijo en público y a la cara que era un gordo. Y él respondió que tenía un problema metabólico.
> En fin...que es prisionero de sus propias palabras desde hace ya años. Y la ciencia ha avanzando pero este, al igual que Basulto y tantos otros, no se han movido un ápice de sus creencias para no quedar retratados.
> 
> A mi, hace ya 4 años que me tiene bloqueado en twitter. En esos 4 años, ha engordado como unos 15 kilos.
> Con patatas se lo coma.



Ataques ad hominem, pero ningún argumento que desmonte lo que dice Mulet. Normal que te tenga bloqueado, si tu único argumento es llamarle gordo.

Me puedes decir que estudio científico ha desacreditado lo que dice mulet? Para contrastar y eso.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te explico lo que es la paleo, para Dummies.
> 
> No compres cajas de colores ni nada con aditivos ni procesado. Comete todo lo demas que te cocines tu.
> 
> Te ha quedado claro?



Toda la comida de los supermercados es segura aunque te empeñes en lo contrario. Otra cosa la cantidad que te tomes. Es rarísimo hoy en día tener déficit de nutrientes y nunca hemos gozado de mejor salud que ahora.


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 113063
> 
> 
> UN GRANDE



Desde luego, para mí ha sido un descubrimiento este hombre.
Además escribe muy accesible para el lego, y es facilísimo entenderle.
Los ecolojetas y todos los gurús de pacotilla no lo pueden ni ver.

Yo me he bajado en EPUB ese que has puesto, uno que tiene sobre medicina, otro sobre transgénicos y me estoy leyendo el primero que sacó, que se llama los productos naturales, vaya timo¡


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Toda la comida de los supermercados es segura aunque te empeñes en lo contrario. Otra cosa la cantidad que te tomes. Es rarísimo hoy en día tener déficit de nutrientes y nunca hemos gozado de mejor salud que ahora.



Osea que es mejor comprar galletas, croquetas y Sanjacobos congelados marca Paco, que comprar comida fresca y cocinarsela uno??

Cuanto te pagan por escribir semejantes chorradas?


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Toda la comida de los supermercados es segura aunque te empeñes en lo contrario. Otra cosa la cantidad que te tomes. Es rarísimo hoy en día tener déficit de nutrientes y nunca hemos gozado de mejor salud que ahora.



Karlitos se piensa que hay una conspiración mundial de las multinacionales para envenenarnos con azúcares y harinas.

Lo que dice Mulet: en la dosis está el veneno.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 May 2019)

#Una serie de cuestiones parece indicar que los responsables de la epidemia de obesidad son: *los azúcares y las harinas refinadas (pan y pasta), ya que según aumenta históricamente su consumo, aumentan las tasas a saco*. : "vo

esto es un dato FALSO del todo punto. Paradoja asiática que vale para nuestros antepasados tal cual, pero con pan. Ni puta idea es poco.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> En serio, hace 100 años se moría mucha gente de tifus o de disentería, y la causa principal era la alimentación. Hoy esos casos son anecdóticos, porque los alimentos que consumimos son de mayor calidad.
> No tengo nada contra la paleo, pero si contra los que van de puristas, creyendo que habéis descubierto la piedra filosofal de la nutrición.



no jodas, la causa principal era la falta de higiene, ya luego hablamos de si comían suficiente o no. 

Efectivamente los alimentos trasngénicos no son más que una variante de los hibridados, que son todos los tradicionales desde que el ser humano cultiva o domestica. El peligro no es tanto del hecho de que sean transgénicos como de que sean alimentos muy nuevos y no están suficientemente probados, o quieran meterles genes extraños que no debieran tener y esto provoque cambios en el alimento que resulten negativos para el ser humano. 

De todas formas las principales fuentes de enfermedades hoy en día son el destete temprano, si es que lactan, y las vacunas.


----------



## Rauxa (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> El mito de los aditivos también lo desmonta Mulet. Es un miedo completamente irracional.



Así está el tocino de Mulet.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así está el tocino de Mulet.



al menos tiene pelazo, en cualquier momento puede adelgazar


----------



## McNulty (27 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Así está el tocino de Mulet.



Hombre tiene un trabajo de estar todo el día sentado y no hace nada de deporte según dice. Aún así, el estado de su cuerpo no invalida sus argumentos ni un ápice. 

Rauxa estoy esperando a que me mandes esos estudios.


----------



## DonCrisis (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo que dice Mulet: en la dosis está el veneno.



Eso es lo que se está debatiendo en este hilo: que la dosis media de azúcares y cereales refinados es excesivamente alta.


----------



## Usersiter (27 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre tiene un trabajo de estar todo el día sentado y no hace nada de deporte según dice. Aún así, el estado de su cuerpo no invalida sus argumentos ni un ápice.
> 
> Rauxa estoy esperando a que me mandes esos estudios.



Buscad sobre las ideas de un tal Sethh de musclecoop


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> al menos tiene pelazo, en cualquier momento puede adelgazar



Sí, pero gordo y con gafas.
No hay nada peor en este mundo que ser gordo y estar dando consejos sobre alimentación.
Nadie le pide que tenga six pack.... pero un poco de decoro con su cuerpo sí.


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre tiene un trabajo de estar todo el día sentado y no hace nada de deporte según dice. Aún así, el estado de su cuerpo no invalida sus argumentos ni un ápice.
> 
> Rauxa estoy esperando a que me mandes esos estudios.



Su composición músculo/grasa es de alguien que come mal. 
Se puede ser sedentario 100% y estar delgado y definido.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

Bueno veo que no tienes argumento alguno contra lo que defiende mulet y te centras sólo en atacarle personalmente.


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> En serio, hace 100 años se moría mucha gente de tifus o de disentería, y la causa principal era la alimentación. Hoy esos casos son anecdóticos, porque los alimentos que consumimos son de mayor calidad.
> No tengo nada contra la paleo, pero si contra los que van de puristas, creyendo que habéis descubierto la piedra filosofal de la nutrición.



La longevidad se disparó gracias a los antibióticos, en la mitad del pasado siglo. Evitó las muertes de quienes no habían cumplido los 50... antes de esa edad murieron Mozart o Kafka... Entonces afloraron las enfermedades relacionadas con la edad como el cáncer o el alzhéimer. Luego se dan fallos de funcionamiento, como la hipertensión que pueden ser controlados. Las farmacéuticas proveen a esos enfermos de medicamentos muy caros que los mantienen con vida. Lo que ocurre es que la gente muere de infecciones. Un tercio de las muertes atribuidas al cáncer en realidad se deben a una gripe normal porque la persona no puede luchar contra ella, ya que su sistema inmune está dañado y los antibióticos no funcionan porque hay resistencias. Los laboratorios no quieren sintetizar nuevos antibióticos, porque son muy caros de fabricar, se venden muy baratos y se utilizan pocos días, no como otros tratamientos caros, como los del cáncer. Y hay resistencias, porque las bacterias son listas, encuentran el camino para sobrevivir.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Federico Argüelles (digestólogo): "Que una persona sana elimine el gluten de la dieta no tiene ningún sentido"
> 
> La culpa no es del pan



El gluten no es la única proteína perjudicial del trigo.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> La longevidad se disparó gracias a los antibióticos, en la mitad del pasado siglo. Evitó las muertes de quienes no habían cumplido los 50... antes de esa edad murieron Mozart o Kafka... Entonces afloraron las enfermedades relacionadas con la edad como el cáncer o el alzhéimer. Luego se dan fallos de funcionamiento, como la hipertensión que pueden ser controlados. Las farmacéuticas proveen a esos enfermos de medicamentos muy caros que los mantienen con vida. Lo que ocurre es que la gente muere de infecciones. Un tercio de las muertes atribuidas al cáncer en realidad se deben a una gripe normal porque la persona no puede luchar contra ella, ya que su sistema inmune está dañado y los antibióticos no funcionan porque hay resistencias. Los laboratorios no quieren sintetizar nuevos antibióticos, porque son muy caros de fabricar, se venden muy baratos y se utilizan pocos días, no como otros tratamientos caros, como los del cáncer. Y hay resistencias, porque las bacterias son listas, encuentran el camino para sobrevivir.



Ese fue un elemento importante sin duda.

Pero la calidad de la alimentación también ha influido muchísimo en que vivamos más. Lo que se comía antes, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comemos ahora.
Ahora hay controles nutricionales, etiquetado, revisión científica a mansalva, aditivos, los conservantes etc.
Cualquier bollo industrial que puedas comerte hoy, ha pasado más controles sanitarios que cualquier alimento que pudieras comerte en 1908.


----------



## Sputnik (28 May 2019)

He cenado 3 esparragos extragordos, de conserva casera con chorrito de aceite virgen extra y sal gorda, un vaso de gazpacho Alvalle, una lata de atun en aceite de oliva Albo y pepinillos dulces cortados del Lidl. Platano, dos nisperos

De bebida un botellin de Mahou 

Venia de dos horas de machaque por el campo


----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

El trigo no es perjudicial, lo perjudicial es tener la cabeza llena de ideas mágicas y supersticiones con la comida.


qbit dijo:


> El gluten no es la única proteína perjudicial del trigo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2019)

El problema no es el gluten ni el trigo, sino el tipo de trigo que se produce, hipermodificado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 May 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> #Una serie de cuestiones parece indicar que los responsables de la epidemia de obesidad son: *los azúcares y las harinas refinadas (pan y pasta), ya que según aumenta históricamente su consumo, aumentan las tasas a saco*. : "vo
> 
> esto es un dato FALSO del todo punto. Paradoja asiática que vale para nuestros antepasados tal cual, pero con pan. Ni puta idea es poco.



Ninguna paradoja. 
Se lo he explicado media docena de veces, así que usted ya lo sabe.
Asumo, pues, que MIENTE deliberadamente para engañar a quien acabe de llegar.

No es el mismo trigo, ni la misma harina, ni el mismo proceso de preparado, ni desde luego la misma cantidad. 
Y tampoco son los mismos patrones TEMPORALES de alimentación.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 May 2019)

Sunwukung tarado hijo de puta loco


----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ninguna paradoja.
> Se lo he explicado media docena de veces, así que usted ya lo sabe.
> Asumo, pues, que MIENTE deliberadamente para engañar a quien acabe de llegar.
> 
> ...



Yo niego la mayor. El consumo de azúcar es cada vez más bajo. Ahora todo es bajo en azúcar o con edulcorantes asi que a cascarla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Karlitos se piensa que hay una conspiración mundial de las multinacionales para envenenarnos con azúcares y harinas.
> 
> Lo que dice Mulet: en la dosis está el veneno.



Conspiracion ninguna.

Te venden mierda a precio de mierda, y hacen propaganda para venderla diciendo que es 'guena' para la salud. Luego ves los resultados.

Ademas como buenos empresarios le echan a todo azucar mezclado con esencia de arcoiris para que la mierda sepa bien y sea adictiva.

Luego para que la poblacion que solo tiene dinero para comer mierda no se muera de escorbuto o pelagra le añaden vitaminas y te dicen que es mierda enriquecida, y el pobre consumidor tan contento.

La mierda en la dosis que sea no deja de ser mierda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Ataques ad hominem, pero ningún argumento que desmonte lo que dice Mulet. Normal que te tenga bloqueado, si tu único argumento es llamarle gordo.
> 
> Me puedes decir que estudio científico ha desacreditado lo que dice mulet? Para contrastar y eso.



De que cojones de estudios hablas. Tienes un hilo lleno de ellos.

Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF

Si quieres que te tomemos en serio leete alguno y cuelga un contraestudio ya veras que risa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Yo niego la mayor. El consumo de azúcar es cada vez más bajo. Ahora todo es bajo en azúcar o con edulcorantes asi que a cascarla.



Aquí una gráfica de consumo de azúcar y obesidad en USA




Aquí una de consumo de tabaco y muerte por cáncer de pulmón:




Si se fijan, a partir de los 60 el consumo de tabaco baja, pero las muertes por cáncer de pulmón siguen subiendo

¿Entonces es que el tabaco no da cáncer? NO: lo que pasa es que los efectos del tabaco y del azúcar son A LARGO PLAZO, por lo que hay un desfase entre la curva de causa y la de consecuencia.

Así, el consumo total de azúcar baja (aunque ni tanto: en 2011 se cambió la metodología de cálculo, lo cual hace difíciles las comparaciones), y la prevalencia de obesidad sigue subiendo (aún).


----------



## Rockatansky (28 May 2019)




----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aquí una gráfica de consumo de azúcar y obesidad en USA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 113249
> 
> ...



jajajajaa SEGURO. si baja una cosa y la otra aumenta, como mucho me puedes decir que correlación no implica causalidad pero poco más.


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese fue un elemento importante sin duda.
> 
> Pero la calidad de la alimentación también ha influido muchísimo en que vivamos más. Lo que se comía antes, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comemos ahora.
> Ahora hay controles nutricionales, etiquetado, revisión científica a mansalva, aditivos, los conservantes etc.
> Cualquier bollo industrial que puedas comerte hoy, ha pasado más controles sanitarios que cualquier alimento que pudieras comerte en 1908.



Prefiero comerme un tomate "malo" a un donut q ha pasado 40 controles


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese fue un elemento importante sin duda.
> 
> Pero la calidad de la alimentación también ha influido muchísimo en que vivamos más. Lo que se comía antes, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comemos ahora.
> Ahora hay controles nutricionales, etiquetado, revisión científica a mansalva, aditivos, los conservantes etc.
> Cualquier bollo industrial que puedas comerte hoy, ha pasado más controles sanitarios que cualquier alimento que pudieras comerte en 1908.



Prefiero comerme un tomate "malo" a un donut q ha pasado 40 controles


----------



## Rauxa (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Yo niego la mayor. El consumo de azúcar es cada vez más bajo. Ahora todo es bajo en azúcar o con edulcorantes asi que a cascarla.



Ahora es bajo en sacarosa q no en azucar


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> 1900- esperanza de vida 30 años.
> 2019.-70 años



Esos datos aislados no aportan información. Lo que importa es la *inercia* y la *tendencia*.

La inercia es el tiempo que se tarda en cambiar cifras como la esperanza de vida o la cantidad de muertes debido a las mejoras o empeoramiento de la alimentación, por ejemplo. Y la tendencia muestra si se va a mejor o a peor.

La esperanza de vida mejoró en el siglo XX por las mejoras en la higiene, aparición de antibióticos, etc. En las últimas décadas la tendencia ha cambiado a peor, por la mala alimentación que ha superado la inercia (cantidad de gente) que se alimentaba bien y que ha ido desapareciendo. Estoy seguro de que la esperanza de vida está ya o a punto de retroceder.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> jajajajaa SEGURO. si baja una cosa y la otra aumenta, como mucho me puedes decir que correlación no implica causalidad pero poco más.



Fale, entonces, según usted ¿el tabaco no da cáncer? Digo, porque como entre 1960 y 1990 el consumo de tabaco bajó, pero las muertes por cáncer de pulmón siguieron subiendo...

Mire, la obesidad y la pérdida de sensibilidad a la insulina no son fenómenos instantáneos. No se trata de que a tanta azúcar consumida un determinado año, tanto porcentaje de obesidad.
Es la cantidad ACUMULADA de azúcar extra consumida durante AÑOS la que desemboca en obesidad y diabetes.

Incluso aunque el consumo de azúcar lleve bajando desde el cambio de siglo, sucede que:

1.- sigue estando muy por encima de lo que se ha consumido TODA LA VIDA
2.- el consumo MEDIO anual de la población A LO LARGO DE SUS VIDAS (es decir, el resultado de sumar el consumo total de azúcar de cada individuo en su vida, dividirlo entre el número de años que ha vivido, y sacar la media de esa cifra extendida a toda la población) sigue subiendo, porque cada vez hay más personas nacidas tras la escalada de consumo de finales de los 80, que llevan TODA LA VIDA tomando azúcar en exceso, y cada vez menos personas cuya vida se ha desarrollado en su mayoría antes de esa época.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aquí una de consumo de tabaco y muerte por cáncer de pulmón:



Eso es un ejemplo de la inercia de la que acabo de escribir.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Así, el consumo total de azúcar baja (aunque ni tanto: en 2011 se cambió la metodología de cálculo, lo cual hace difíciles las comparaciones), y la prevalencia de obesidad sigue subiendo (aún).



Porque la gráfica sólo muestra la cantidad de azúcar pero no de harinas que se convierten en azúcar en el cuerpo y producen esa obesidad.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> El trigo no es perjudicial, lo perjudicial es tener la cabeza llena de ideas mágicas y supersticiones con la comida.



Venga, a repartir zascas:

"aceptemos que un 6, 7, 8 ó 9% de la gente tiene sensibilidad al gluten. Pero aquí estamos hablando acerca de todos los demás. El otro 90% o más de personas que no tienen problemas específicamente con el gluten, tienen problemas con la gliadina, que estimula el apetito. Y la gliadina también produce una permeabilidad intestinal anormal. Esto en personas que no son celíacas ni tienen sensibilidad al gluten. Una permeabilidad intestinal incrementada es el paso que lleva a las enfermedades auto inmunes. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la glutenina del germen de trigo, que es directamente tóxica para el intestino. Produce acidez estomacal y urgencias intestinales. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la amilopectina A. Mucha gente, especialmente los niños, tienen problemas con los inhibidores de la alfa-amilasa en el trigo moderno, que provocan alergias como asma, congestión nasal, e irritaciones extrañas en la piel de los niños."
(William Davis, cardiólogo)
Barriga “triguera”, entrevista con el Dr. William Davis, parte 3

"siempre contendrá el opioide gliadina, siempre contendrá la proteína gliadina que provoca una permeabilidad intestinal anormal, siempre tendrá la glutenina del germen de trigo que es destructiva para el tracto intestinal. Siempre tendrá la amilopectina A, que sube el azúcar en sangre por el techo"
(William Davis, cardiólogo)
Barriga “triguera”, entrevista con el Dr. William Davis, parte 3


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Yo niego la mayor. El consumo de azúcar es cada vez más bajo. Ahora todo es bajo en azúcar o con edulcorantes asi que a cascarla.



El azúcar se disfraza con muchos nombres, como jarabe de glucosa, de fructosa, etc. Otro zasca.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

Sí ha habido una evidente mejora en la calidad nutricional en lo referente al control microbiano y de infecciones (salmonelosis, etc.), pero se ha empeorado en:

* Desnaturalización y artificialidad alimentaria con muchos aditivos extraños, incluso procedentes del petróleo, y su mezcla indiscriminada.
* Abuso de azúcares y harinas.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Conspiracion ninguna.
> 
> Te venden mierda a precio de mierda, y hacen propaganda para venderla diciendo que es 'guena' para la salud. Luego ves los resultados.
> 
> ...



Mierda infinitamente más segura que la de antes.
Mierda que evita el hambre a millones de personas.
Venga karlitos comete un donut, que por uno no vas a volver a ser gordo.


----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

qbit dijo:


> El azúcar se disfraza con muchos nombres, como jarabe de glucosa, de fructosa, etc. Otro zasca.



Eso no es un zasca. Solo leo a un falso intelectual ortorexico.


----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mierda infinitamente más segura que la de antes.
> Mierda que evita el hambre a millones de personas.
> Venga karlitos comete un donut, que por uno no vas a volver a ser gordo.



Me parece increíble que haya gente tan ortorexica que piensen que por comerse un donut les va a pasar algo. Asco de sociedad.


----------



## Stock Option (28 May 2019)

En este hilo los defensores del DOGMA han cavado tan hondas sus trincheras que es imposible desalojarlos de sus posiciones. Ante cualquier puesta en duda acudirán a que si lo dice un gordo (en cambio ellos mantienen sus esbeltas figuras en el mas estricto anonimato), buscarle la vuelta a las gráficas cuando no directamente ponerte la etiqueta de troll y a otra cosa.

Su fe se basa en que todo es insulinogénico, que las calorías no cuentan y vale ya. Son fundamentalistas y hay que dejarles a su rollo. Por los únicos que lo lamento son por los que lean eso y se lo crean. Luego se pondrán ciegos de "grasas sanas" y descubrirán la dura realidad.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Eso no es un zasca. Solo leo a un falso intelectual ortorexico.



Dijistes que cada vez se come menos azúcar y te he explicado que este se disfraza de muchos nombres. En cuanto a que yo soy ortoréxico (por cierto, palabro que no está en el DRAE como dijiste), te lo inventas.


----------



## Usersiter (28 May 2019)

La ortorexia no es un trastorno fácil de diagnosticar, porque la gente se esconde detrás del ideal del “comer bien”. Para una persona con ortorexia, es precisa la ayuda interdisciplinaria para no sólo hacer frente al déficit alimenticio que sufre sino para curar el problema desde el fondo de su mente y su aprendizaje como ser humano.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Me parece increíble que haya gente tan ortorexica que piensen que por comerse un donut les va a pasar algo. Asco de sociedad.





qbit dijo:


> Sí ha habido una evidente mejora en la calidad nutricional en lo referente al control microbiano y de infecciones (salmonelosis, etc.), pero se ha empeorado en:
> 
> * Desnaturalización y artificialidad alimentaria con muchos aditivos extraños, incluso procedentes del petróleo, y su mezcla indiscriminada.
> * Abuso de azúcares y harinas.



La desnaturalización no tiene porque ser mala. Es más, prueba a comer “natural” un mes, vete al campo a cazar ciervos, a comer hierbas y a beber agua Del Río. Y después de ese mes, nos cuentas en el hilo cómo estás a nivel Salud. Seguramente no dures ni una semana, del dolor estomacal que tendrás al comerte todo esos “manjares naturales”.
Los aditivos como he dicho antes, pasan por miles de controles científicos y sanitarios, antes de aplicarlos al mercado. Cuantas muertes hay al año por Intoxicación de aditivos y demás? Pues eso.

Se abusa en los paises ricos, y por una minoría de gente obesa que están todo el puto día sentados. Para el 75% restante del mundo, la harina en concreto les salva la vida. En usa es cierto que es un problema, pero porque ahí también hormonan muchísimo la comida, pero eso es otro tema. Sin embargo en europa, no se ve mucho obeso.

No hay que obsesionarse con la alimentación, puedes volverte bulimico sin darte cuenta. Muévete en tu día a día, come lo que te apetezca sin pasarte y no te compliques con dietas. Cada vez hay más gente sintiéndose muy culpable por comerse un big mac o una piza de vez en cuando. Venga ya.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Esos datos aislados no aportan información. Lo que importa es la *inercia* y la *tendencia*.
> 
> La inercia es el tiempo que se tarda en cambiar cifras como la esperanza de vida o la cantidad de muertes debido a las mejoras o empeoramiento de la alimentación, por ejemplo. Y la tendencia muestra si se va a mejor o a peor.
> 
> La esperanza de vida mejoró en el siglo XX por las mejoras en la higiene, aparición de antibióticos, etc. En las últimas décadas la tendencia ha cambiado a peor, por la mala alimentación que ha superado la inercia (cantidad de gente) que se alimentaba bien y que ha ido desapareciendo. Estoy seguro de que la esperanza de vida está ya o a punto de retroceder.



Cuantas muertes hay por intoxicación alimentaria? Dime.
La esperanza de vida ha mejorado también, porque nuestra alimentación es mucho mejor que en 1900.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Prefiero comerme un tomate "malo" a un donut q ha pasado 40 controles



Pues yo prefiero comerme los dos, cuando me apetezca.


----------



## Panko21 (28 May 2019)

Q fauna joder... Cada x viene uno nuevo por aquí a pontificar. Lo de predicar con el ejemplo tampoco lo veo pero el señor muletas debería hacerse caso a si mismo o quizás no.

Al menos tanto basulto como el de mi dieta cojea se ven más delgados, cuerpo escombros veganers pero bueno. 

Yo ahora estoy con los audios de iVoox de renegera y me apunté al summit de microbiota además de algun curso más que han sacado. Tienen podcast muy interesantes y hablan del ayuno, de si es bueno ser vegano, y comentan estudios de hace pocos años (2016 por ejemplo) y un montón de cosas que aquí se cuentan estando muy al día. Os lo recomiendo. 

A los "otros" de más allá del muro... Espero que os paguen bien vuestras empresas de alimentos.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 May 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> La longevidad se disparó gracias a los antibióticos, en la mitad del pasado siglo. Evitó las muertes de quienes no habían cumplido los 50... antes de esa edad murieron Mozart o Kafka... Entonces afloraron las enfermedades relacionadas con la edad como el cáncer o el alzhéimer. Luego se dan fallos de funcionamiento, como la hipertensión que pueden ser controlados. Las farmacéuticas proveen a esos enfermos de medicamentos muy caros que los mantienen con vida. Lo que ocurre es que la gente muere de infecciones. Un tercio de las muertes atribuidas al cáncer en realidad se deben a una gripe normal porque la persona no puede luchar contra ella, ya que su sistema inmune está dañado y los antibióticos no funcionan porque hay resistencias. Los laboratorios no quieren sintetizar nuevos antibióticos, porque son muy caros de fabricar, se venden muy baratos y se utilizan pocos días, no como otros tratamientos caros, como los del cáncer. Y hay resistencias, porque las bacterias son listas, encuentran el camino para sobrevivir.



la mortalidad estaba en un acusado descenso desde 1900, los antibióticos se generalizan después de la segunda guerra mundial. Los aquí presentes no creo que hayan utilizado antibióticos en su vida en una situación de vida o muerte. Yo sólo tomé una vez, y podía no haberlos tomado, ya había superado la enfermedad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Fale, entonces, según usted ¿el tabaco no da cáncer? Digo, porque como entre 1960 y 1990 el consumo de tabaco bajó, pero las muertes por cáncer de pulmón siguieron subiendo...
> 
> Mire, la obesidad y la pérdida de sensibilidad a la insulina no son fenómenos instantáneos. No se trata de que a tanta azúcar consumida un determinado año, tanto porcentaje de obesidad.
> Es la cantidad ACUMULADA de azúcar extra consumida durante AÑOS la que desemboca en obesidad y diabetes.
> ...



Y el pequeño detalle no baladi de que el azucar solo es la punta del iceberg.

La inmensa mayoria de los farinaceos que se consumen hoy en dia por toneladas, son harinas ultrarefinadas.

Metabolicamente son exactamente lo mismo que el azucar puro. Tienen IG 70-90 comparado con la sacarosa que tiene IG 70, y un porcentaje de hidrato puro del 50% de su peso.

Que no hay quien lo maquille, el pan blanco, galletas, cereales de desayuno son lo mismo que chutarse azucar en vena, eso sin contar azucares añadidos que tambien llevan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mierda infinitamente más segura que la de antes.
> Mierda que evita el hambre a millones de personas.
> Venga karlitos comete un donut, que por uno no vas a volver a ser gordo.



Prueba tu a comerle la polla a un sidoso, lo mismo te gusta.

Notas la fina ironia?

Que coño tiene que ver que hay que alimentar a siete mil millones de alma a base de pienso, a que en el primer mundo el que pueda coma mejor y alimentos frescos?

Te lo voy a tener que explicar con marionetas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 May 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Q fauna joder... Cada x viene uno nuevo por aquí a pontificar. Lo de predicar con el ejemplo tampoco lo veo pero el señor muletas debería hacerse caso a si mismo o quizás no.
> 
> Al menos tanto basulto como el de mi dieta cojea se ven más delgados, cuerpo escombros veganers pero bueno.
> 
> ...



Cuerpoescombro es una categoria que le queda grande al tal Basulto.


----------



## qbit (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> La desnaturalización no tiene porque ser mala.







McNulty dijo:


> Es más, prueba a comer “natural” un mes, vete al campo a cazar ciervos, a comer hierbas y a beber agua Del Río.



En el campo, como en el supermercado, hay que saber qué comer. Los libros de supervivencia militares te lo explican, para que puedas comer comida sana y beber agua suficientemente potabilizada sin que esté desnaturalizada, que son cosas distintas. También tienes el conocimiento ancestral sobre qué comer y qué no.



McNulty dijo:


> Cuantas muertes hay al año por Intoxicación de aditivos y demás?



De manera directa no habrá ninguno, pero sí de manera indirecta. Esos abundantes aditivos artificiales juntitos, combinados entre sí y con el resto de sustancias químicas de los alimentos, tras pasar por el aparato digestivo, producen de manera directa o indirecta, enmascarada o no, con el paso del tiempo unas bonitas alergias, cánceres, obesidad, cansancio, apatía, etc. Pero claro, a ver quién es capaz de contar la cantidad de víctimas de todas esas enfermedades y trastornos, y de relacionarlas con los aditivos, las nuevas grasas hidrogenadas, y demás inventos de la INDUSTRIA alimentaria. Y de eso os aprovecháis.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2019)

Ah se me olvidaba. No os he dicho que trabajo para Monsanto, soy el CM para toda España.


----------



## Wein (28 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Toda la carne que vais a comeros hoy los paleo ha sido alimentada con pasto transgénico.
> Toda la ropa que llevas, seguramente sea de algodón transgénico.
> Toda la medicación que tomas es transgénica.
> 
> ...



Lo que más ha influido en reducirla ha sido la mortalidad infantil que era el 40%-50% si nos vamos hasta la adolescencia. El que llegaba a los 10 años tenía una esperanza de vida mucho mayor

La esperanza de vida de los mayores de 65 años ha aumentado menos de 10 años en un siglo.


----------



## Panko21 (29 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuerpoescombro es una categoria que le queda grande al tal Basulto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 113452



Coño si parece Echenique...


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre tiene un trabajo de estar todo el día sentado y no hace nada de deporte según dice. Aún así, el estado de su cuerpo no invalida sus argumentos ni un ápice.
> 
> Rauxa estoy esperando a que me mandes esos estudios.



Cuando perdi los primeros 15 kilos tenia trabajo de oficina a fulltime. Y deporte poco, un dia a nadar y no todas las semanas.

Comiendo bien el deporte es secundario para adelgazar. Por supuesto ayuda y coges mas forma fisica.


----------



## Usersiter (29 May 2019)

Ejem, a más de un paleTo quiero decir paleo lo quiero ver en la selva perdido comiendo mariposas y demás mierda a ver que forma cogen. Y a la mínima ostia olvidate de atención sanitaria y pálmala por no ser apto para la supervivencia darwiniana...si es que ahora estamos como queremos con el supermercado ahí. Tanta hambre que se pasó en la Guerra Civil y la Posguerra y viene la gente aquí a predicar el hambre...


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ejem, a más de un paleTo quiero decir paleo lo quiero ver en la selva perdido comiendo mariposas y demás mierda a ver que forma cogen. Y a la mínima ostia olvidate de atención sanitaria y pálmala por no ser apto para la supervivencia darwiniana...si es que ahora estamos como queremos con el supermercado ahí. Tanta hambre que se pasó en la Guerra Civil y la Posguerra y viene la gente aquí a predicar el hambre...



Te tengo que explicar que en el super tambien venden alimentos frescos y puedes elegir comprarlos y cocinartelos tu??

Vaya nivel Maribel

Pd. Tenemos mas trolles que el subforo de politica, 'semos importanteh'


----------



## Usersiter (29 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te tengo que explicar que en el super tambien venden alimentos frescos y puedes elegir comprarlos y cocinartelos tu??
> 
> Vaya nivel Maribel
> 
> Pd. Tenemos mas trolles que el subforo de politica, 'semos importanteh'



¿Te tengo que explicar que nada de lo que te venden en el supermercado es igual a lo consumido por tus antepasados? Ni siquiera los del siglo pasado. No son chorradas de Mulet no, son verdades objetivas.


----------



## McNulty (29 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando perdi los primeros 15 kilos tenia trabajo de oficina a fulltime. Y deporte poco, un dia a nadar y no todas las semanas.
> 
> Comiendo bien el deporte es secundario para adelgazar. Por supuesto ayuda y coges mas forma fisica.



Joder pues debes de estar en el chasis. Una dieta paleotalibana durante tanto tiempo como llevas....cuál es tu índice grasa corporal?

Yo yendo al gym 3 días por semana, y teniendo muy poca actividad aeróbica durante el día, o como algo de harinas o me quedo en el chasis más absoluto.


----------



## McNulty (29 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ejem, a más de un paleTo quiero decir paleo lo quiero ver en la selva perdido comiendo mariposas y demás mierda a ver que forma cogen. Y a la mínima ostia olvidate de atención sanitaria y pálmala por no ser apto para la supervivencia darwiniana...si es que ahora estamos como queremos con el supermercado ahí. Tanta hambre que se pasó en la Guerra Civil y la Posguerra y viene la gente aquí a predicar el hambre...



Se peca por exceso (obesos que se inflan a donuts) pero también por defecto (gente obsesionada con la Salud). Es una obsesión que veo que está creciendo muchísimo. Seguramente el hiperindividualismo de nuestra sociedad sea el motivo. Todo Dios quiere estar sano, prevenir enfermedades, cuando seguramente toda esta gente se muera por otras causas que han dejado de lado. El cuerpo se ha convertido en algo que hay que adorar y cuidar hasta lo enfermizo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder pues debes de estar en el chasis. Una dieta paleotalibana durante tanto tiempo como llevas....cuál es tu índice grasa corporal?
> 
> Yo yendo al gym 3 días por semana, y teniendo muy poca actividad aeróbica durante el día, o como algo de harinas o me quedo en el chasis más absoluto.



Ya aburre repetirse tanto pero con cada troll nuevo hay que explicarlo.

Adelgazas hasta que llegas a un peso equilibrio dentro de lo normal, ni gordo ni flaco.

Esto va de hormonas y cada uno tiene su peso equilibrio. Yo no hago deporte pero si tengo bastante actividad fisica por mi trabajo.

Me mantengo fuerte y solo oscilo durante el año en fiestas tres o cuatro kilos, poca cosa ya que soy grande.

El cambio de peso viene por el cerveceo de las fiestas. Como puedes imaginar de talibanismo poco.

No se gana peso rapido ni se pierde rapido cuando estas cerca del equilibrio.

El orden en las comidas no es ningun esfuerzo. Te sientes mucho mejor y pasando fiestas vas al orden como algo natural y deseable.


----------



## McNulty (30 May 2019)

Hay que despreocuparse.
Ojo, despreocuparse no es comer 4 pizzas a la semana. Es no estar obsesionado con que si tal o cual producto tiene azúcar o trigo. Eso roza lo enfermizo.

Una cosa es preocuparse por la Salud, el amor o la felicidad, y otra es obsesionarse hasta lo enfermizo por esas ideas. Como le pasa a cada vez más gente, lo que suele derivar en trastornos psicológicos por cierto. Porque la idea de Salud o de felicidad es muy distinta dependiendo del sujeto al que preguntes. Por tanto entra un componente de insatisfacción constante en la persona, que luego es muy difícil de quitar. Nunca se es suficiente paleo, o vegano, o tal.

El purismo por algo, lleva a lo irracional, y la irracionalidad se convierte en extremismo muy fácilmente.


----------



## McNulty (30 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya aburre repetirse tanto pero con cada troll nuevo hay que explicarlo.
> 
> Adelgazas hasta que llegas a un peso equilibrio dentro de lo normal, ni gordo ni flaco.
> 
> ...



Pero no me has dicho tu índice de grasa corporal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero no me has dicho tu índice de grasa corporal.



Si leyeses por aqui hace mas tiempo sabrias que el IMC es muy mal indicador, pero estoy en el rango de normopeso.

La grasa corporal es mejor indicador y me la he medido un par de veces, me sale 18-19%.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 May 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay que despreocuparse.
> Ojo, despreocuparse no es comer 4 pizzas a la semana. Es no estar obsesionado con que si tal o cual producto tiene azúcar o trigo. Eso roza lo enfermizo.
> 
> Una cosa es preocuparse por la Salud, el amor o la felicidad, y otra es obsesionarse hasta lo enfermizo por esas ideas. Como le pasa a cada vez más gente, lo que suele derivar en trastornos psicológicos por cierto. Porque la idea de Salud o de felicidad es muy distinta dependiendo del sujeto al que preguntes. Por tanto entra un componente de insatisfacción constante en la persona, que luego es muy difícil de quitar. Nunca se es suficiente paleo, o vegano, o tal.
> ...



Y si no te va a dar un ictus leete algo del principio del hilo aqui ninguno hace locuras ni se obsesiona.

En mi caso cuando llegan fiestas me pongo fino a cervezas, y bocatas pues de uvas a peras.

El pan o el azucar para mi esta al mismo nivel que tomarse un cubata. No bebo a diario.

El hilo va de como perder peso cuando te sobran muchos kilos. Aqui muchos descubrimos el como y el porque y adelgazar para siempre es un lujo.

Y adelgazar para siempre y comer la cantidad que te da la gana cuando te da la gana doble lujo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> ¿Te tengo que explicar que nada de lo que te venden en el supermercado es igual a lo consumido por tus antepasados? Ni siquiera los del siglo pasado. No son chorradas de Mulet no, son verdades objetivas.



¿Pensamiento binario o algo?

La trola de Mulet no es que niegue la existencia de algo que sea como lo que consumieron nuestros antepasados. Eso es una obviedad.

La trola está en afirmar que, como no hay comida como la que hubo, da lo mismo la carne de pasto que el pan de los chinos. Y no.

Los alimentos pueden estar ligeramente adulterados, muy adulterados, o directamente ser una adulteración ligeramente alimentaria. O ni eso.


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Pensamiento binario o algo?
> 
> La trola de Mulet no es que niegue la existencia de algo que sea como lo que consumieron nuestros antepasados. Eso es una obviedad.
> 
> ...



Es un delito vender alimentos en mal estado. Denuncia. ¿A que quedaría en saco roto la denuncia?

Efectivamente, no existe la comida real o artificial. Toda la comida es real o artificial, hablaríamos de categorías impropias ontológicamente hablando. Argumentos falsos y corrientes de moda de gente que tiene que agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo para darle una cierta justificación a su amargada existencia.

Me caía mal Mulet antes, pero ahora me cae estupendamente gracias a vosotros.


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

La pirámide de una alimentación correcta incluye el consumo diario de verduras, hortalizas y frutas, así como pescados, carnes magras, *legumbres*, *leche, yogur, queso, arroz, pasta, patatas*, agua, con el complemento de la práctica frecuente de actividad física.

*De forma ocasional* se pueden ingerir grasas como la margarina o la mantequilla, dulces, bollería, pasteles, bebidas refrescantes, carnes grasas y embutidos.

Y sin problemas.


----------



## McNulty (30 May 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y si no te va a dar un ictus leete algo del principio del hilo aqui ninguno hace locuras ni se obsesiona.
> 
> En mi caso cuando llegan fiestas me pongo fino a cervezas, y bocatas pues de uvas a peras.
> 
> ...



“Me pongo fino a cervezas y bocatas en fiestas.”

Vives al límite tío.

Estoy de acuerdo que eliminando harinas y azúcares alguien puede perder mucho peso. Pero una vez que estás en normocaloria, también puedes comer harina y azúcares con regularidad sin que te pase nada.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Es un delito vender alimentos en mal estado. Denuncia. ¿A que quedaría en saco roto la denuncia?
> 
> Efectivamente, no existe la comida real o artificial. Toda la comida es real o artificial, hablaríamos de categorías impropias ontológicamente hablando. Argumentos falsos y corrientes de moda de gente que tiene que agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo para darle una cierta justificación a su amargada existencia.
> 
> Me caía mal Mulet antes, pero ahora me cae estupendamente gracias a vosotros.



Manzanas traigo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> La pirámide de una alimentación correcta incluye el consumo diario de verduras, hortalizas y frutas, así como pescados, carnes magras, *legumbres*, *leche, yogur, queso, arroz, pasta, patatas*, agua, con el complemento de la práctica frecuente de actividad física.
> 
> *De forma ocasional* se pueden ingerir grasas como la margarina o la mantequilla, dulces, bollería, pasteles, bebidas refrescantes, carnes grasas y embutidos.
> 
> Y sin problemas.



La pirámide de la alimentación nació en los 70.
Como la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 May 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La pirámide de la alimentación nació en los 70.
> Como la epidemia de obesidad y diabetes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 113939
> ...



Nada, nada. Los gráficos son ortorexicos. Lo que comentas es una coincidencia.

Y ya está, a otra cosa, mariposa


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

Craso error. CORRELACIÓN NO IMPLICA CAUSALIDAD. Yo tengo peso 69 kg midiendo 1,79 Y SIGO LA PIRÁMIDE. Tomo helados cuando me apetece, bollos y lo normal cuando hace falta Y PASO DE VUESTRAS MIERDAS DE DIETAS. Yo soy una muestra de que VUESTRO SISTEMA FALLA. Además, la dieta cetogénica y derivados genera FATIGA ADRENAL.

OTROS PELIGROS: INTOLERANCIA A LA GLUCOSA. Cuidado podeis acabar NOTABLEMENTE ENFERMOS:

(PDF) Long-term ketogenic diet causes glucose intolerance and reduced - and -cell mass but no weight loss in mice


----------



## Chapinazo (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> *De forma ocasional* se pueden ingerir grasas como la margarina o la mantequilla, dulces, bollería, pasteles, bebidas refrescantes, carnes grasas y embutidos.



Esta es la frase más perversa y desinformadora que he leído relativa a temas de nutrición (no sé si el autor es el forero o la ha copiado de algún sitio).
Esta frase está equiparando la margarina con la mantequilla. Esta frase está equiparando la bollería con las carnes grasas. Está poniendo en el mismo nivel a esos alimentos.
Creo que esta equiparación es precisamente la causa única de la ola de obesidad y diabetes que se sufre (con sus consecuencias correspondientes en forma de vidas de mierda para millones de personas).


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Esta es la frase más perversa y desinformadora que he leído relativa a temas de nutrición (no sé si el autor es el forero o la ha copiado de algún sitio).
> Esta frase está equiparando la margarina con la mantequilla. Esta frase está equiparando la bollería con las carnes grasas. Está poniendo en el mismo nivel a esos alimentos.
> Creo que esta equiparación es precisamente la causa única de la ola de obesidad y diabetes que se sufre (con sus consecuencias correspondientes en forma de vidas de mierda para millones de personas).



Al contrario, tu párrafo es notablemente desinformador. Estas amenazando a la gente, creando miedo, diciéndoles que por comerse un bollo cualquiera van a sufrir todo tipo de enfermedades. Por favor, no creemos pánico innecesario.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Craso error. CORRELACIÓN NO IMPLICA CAUSALIDAD. Yo tengo peso 69 kg midiendo 1,79 Y SIGO LA PIRÁMIDE. Tomo helados cuando me apetece, bollos y lo normal cuando hace falta Y PASO DE VUESTRAS MIERDAS DE DIETAS. Yo soy una muestra de que VUESTRO SISTEMA FALLA. Además, la dieta cetogénica y derivados genera FATIGA ADRENAL.
> 
> OTROS PELIGROS: INTOLERANCIA A LA GLUCOSA. Cuidado podeis acabar NOTABLEMENTE ENFERMOS:
> 
> (PDF) Long-term ketogenic diet causes glucose intolerance and reduced - and -cell mass but no weight loss in mice



Pues claro que correlación no implica causalidad. 
Pero la sugiere, lo que debería llevar a explorar la hipótesis desde otros ángulos.

De ahí que se haya entrado en el estudio del funcionamiento del sistema endocrino, y cómo se ve afectado por ese cambio repentino de los parámetros dietéticos "correctos".

Si a usted en la lotería genética le ha tocado un metabolismo resistente a los efectos deletéreos de la dieta moderna, pues enhorabuena, supongo. Ahora, no se despiste, que la resistencia a la insulina se va acumulando, y al final igual le pilla el toro de todos modos. Que tiene guasa, venir a dar la turra aquí, donde lo que se debate es cómo combatir el SOBREPESO, cuando es evidente que su problema es EL OPUESTO.

Es como si entra en un hilo sobre cómo adaptarse a la vida siendo manco y salta con que todo el hilo es una chorrada, porque usted tiene tres manos. Pos fale. 

Aparte de lo cual, empieza su troleo con que correlación no implica causalidad, para a continuación espetar que usted sigue la pirámide y está escuálido. 
¿Lo está porque sigue la pirámide?
¿O es una mera correlación que no implica causalidad?

Lo de la *fatiga adrenal*, no me preocupa especialmente: hay unos *tratamientos homeopáticos* cojonudos para combatirla 

Ah, y no se preocupe, que si *me vuelvo ratón* (=herbívoro), procuraré no hacer dietas cetogénicas a tope de carne y grasaca.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Al contrario, tu párrafo es notablemente desinformador. Estas amenazando a la gente, creando miedo, diciéndoles que por comerse un bollo cualquiera van a sufrir todo tipo de enfermedades. Por favor, no creemos pánico innecesario.



Ehhm, no.

Se limita a decir que la margarina y la mantequilla, o la bollería y las carnes grasas NO SON EQUIPARABLES, es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.

Lo de que si te comes un bollo morirás entre horribles sufrimientos lo añade usted de su cosecha


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

¿Combatir el sobrepeso? Hace tiempo que se sabe eso. MENOS PLATO Y MÁS ZAPATO. Luego Ud. contestará con mil teorías pero eso es lo correcto. Comer un donete no genera sobrepeso, el paquete entero si. Hay gente que no se sabe controlar y al final acaban haciendo dietas, ayunos y demás cosas modernas. A la época de la posguerra los mandaba yo, ESO SI QUE ERA AYUNO.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> ¿Combatir el sobrepeso? Hace tiempo que se sabe eso. MENOS PLATO Y MÁS ZAPATO. Luego Ud. contestará con mil teorías pero eso es lo correcto. Comer un donete no genera sobrepeso, el paquete entero si. Hay gente que no se sabe controlar y al final acaban haciendo dietas, ayunos y demás cosas modernas. A la época de la posguerra los mandaba yo, ESO SI QUE ERA AYUNO.



Sí, hace tiempo que se sabe...

...como durante mucho tiempo se supo que la tierra era plana.

"Menos plato y más zapato" es un consejo que falla LITERALMENTE en el 99% de los casos.
Cuando un consejo falla de forma tan abrumadora y estrepitosa, igual es momento de ir pensando que, a todos los efectos, es UN CONSEJO DE MIERDA.

Le apunto también que es simplista (y erróneo) pensar que si sabes cómo se engorda (comiéndote un paquete de donetes en vez de un donete), sabes cómo se adelgaza. Es como suponer que porque sabes romper un jarrón, luego lo vas a saber recomponer.

A su chorrada de la posguerra, añado: PRECISAMENTE, uno de los problemas del hombre moderno es la ausencia de escasez. Un ser que está diseñado para sobrevivir a la escasez puede no funcionar demasiado bien si se le enclava en la abundancia.

La guinda de la estulticia es decir que el ayuno es una cosa moderna, cuando NO HAY CIVILIZACIÓN EN LA QUE NO HAYA EXISTIDO EL AYUNO desde hace MILES DE AÑOS.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (30 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> ¿Combatir el sobrepeso? Hace tiempo que se sabe eso. MENOS PLATO Y MÁS ZAPATO. Luego Ud. contestará con mil teorías pero eso es lo correcto. Comer un donete no genera sobrepeso, el paquete entero si. Hay gente que no se sabe controlar y al final acaban haciendo dietas, ayunos y demás cosas modernas. A la época de la posguerra los mandaba yo, ESO SI QUE ERA AYUNO.



De los dos ultimos trolls del hilo este es el mas tonto con diferencia. Suelta frases hechas de 'las de toda la vida' y se queda tan ancho. Ademas de que no se corta ni un pelo en defender a los fabricabollos de los supermercados. Vaya asco de tipo, vete a vender mantas a la feria.

El otro McNulty solo es un poco cansino, aparentemente porque se cree que su forma fisica es porque come correctamente. Eso solo es un fallo que se corrige con el tiempo y con la edad.


----------



## Usersiter (30 May 2019)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> De los dos ultimos trolls del hilo este es el mas tonto con diferencia. Suelta frases hechas de 'las de toda la vida' y se queda tan ancho. Ademas de que no se corta ni un pelo en defender a los fabricabollos de los supermercados. Vaya asco de tipo, vete a vender mantas a la feria.
> 
> El otro McNulty solo es un poco cansino, aparentemente porque se cree que su forma fisica es porque come correctamente. Eso solo es un fallo que se corrige con el tiempo y con la edad.



Hombre, muchas gracias. Tu creerás que comes gloria PERO CAGARÁS MIERDA. Simplemente eso.
Y ESO ES INCONTESTABLE, TOMA PANTUMACA

mientras te tomas en serio todo, YO ME PARTO EL OJETE

https://www.shbarcelona.es/blog/es/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ewan-Munro.jpg


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 May 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Hombre, muchas gracias. Tu creerás que comes gloria PERO CAGARÁS MIERDA. Simplemente eso.
> Y ESO ES INCONTESTABLE, TOMA PANTUMACA
> 
> mientras te tomas en serio todo, YO ME PARTO EL OJETE
> ...



¿Y el jamón?

¿Y qué mariconada es esa de beber agua? Los hombres beben café, solo.

Como esas, pero bien cargaditas de jamón, me las acabo de encajar.

No asuma que porque sé lo que es saludable y lo que no, me privo de todo. Se trata de *estar bien informado*, de tomar las mejores decisiones sabiendo con la mayor exactitud posible *el precio que pagamos* por las cosas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Jun 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ehhm, no.
> 
> Se limita a decir que la margarina y la mantequilla, o la bollería y las carnes grasas NO SON EQUIPARABLES, es como comparar a Dios con un gitano.
> 
> Lo de que si te comes un bollo morirás entre horribles sufrimientos lo añade usted de su cosecha



Con uno no, pero con un poquito de esfuerzo consigues estar obeso, luego una diabetes tipo II con otro empujoncito, y despues cegueras, amputaciones...

El hipodemilmadres de obsemen haciendo proselitismo de la comida basura que lleva a eso.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Jun 2019)

Para adelgazar, es necesario comer pocos cereales, pocas patatas y no comer azúcar puro. Regla: come mucha menos glucosa.


----------



## angek (2 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Una pregunta la mar de chida:
> 
> ¿Sabéis qué sucede con la grasa ingerida y posiblemente no quemada en una dieta cetogenoide sin contar, o contando poco, con la ruta insulínica?
> 
> ...



Lo pregunto de nuevo.


----------



## Chapinazo (2 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Una pregunta la mar de chida:
> 
> ¿Qué sucede con la grasa ingerida y posiblemente no quemada en una dieta cetogenoide sin contar, o contando poco, con la ruta insulínica?
> 
> ...






angek dijo:


> Lo pregunto de nuevo.




Pues a mí también me interesa bastante esta pregunta.
Yo aventuro como posible respuesta algo que he observado: el exceso (o una parte del exceso) de grasa sencillamente se excreta. (Vamos, que se caga)


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Lo pregunto de nuevo.



Pues lo que casi podría asegurar es que AL HÍGADO NO VA: el hígado graso lo causa una producción excesiva de grasa en el propio hígado, tan elevada que éste no es capaz de exportarla suficientemente rápido.
¿Qué clase de ser gilipollas, teniendo una plétora de lugares inocuos (¡o hasta útiles!) donde colocar el exceso de grasa ingerida, lo pondría donde más incordia?

Sobre el tema de los triglicéridos, tengo una teoría: la sangre es un medio de transporte, eso está claro. La medicina considera a los triglicéridos elevados un signo negativo porque para los sugar burners (la mayoría) los triglicéridos de su sangre van camino del tejido adiposo. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que ese sea el caso de los fat burners. A lo que voy, que habría que ver si esos triglicéridos altos no son para los fat burners, sencillamente, la sangre repartiendo combustible. 

Sobre el exceso de grasa absorbida, pero no consumida (la no absorbida, obviamente, sale por el otro extremo): pasa a la linfa, y de ahí al tejido adiposo. 
No es que no se absorba (como se dice a veces por aquí): lo que pasa es que, por una parte, la absorción de grasa en el intestino *está limitada por la capacidad de producir bilis,* por otra, *la linfa transporta el sobrante al tejido adiposo no dañino *(grasa subcutánea), y por último, *cuando el cuerpo está quemando grasa y reconoce que le sobra, aumenta el metabolismo basal*.

Ahora, que si se propone uno encajarse 200 o 300 gramos extra de grasa todos los días porque sí, porque uno lo vale, al final la lías


----------



## fmc (3 Jun 2019)

Totalmente de acuerdo, yo también pienso que el exceso se almacena... sólo añadir una coletilla...



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues lo que casi podría asegurar es que AL HÍGADO NO VA: el hígado graso lo causa una producción excesiva de grasa en el propio hígado, tan elevada que éste no es capaz de exportarla suficientemente rápido.
> ¿Qué clase de ser gilipollas, teniendo una plétora de lugares inocuos (¡o hasta útiles!) donde colocar el exceso de grasa ingerida, lo pondría donde más incordia?
> 
> Sobre el tema de los triglicéridos, tengo una teoría: la sangre es un medio de transporte, eso está claro. La medicina considera a los triglicéridos elevados un signo negativo porque para los sugar burners (la mayoría) los triglicéridos de su sangre van camino del tejido adiposo. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que ese sea el caso de los fat burners. A lo que voy, que habría que ver si esos triglicéridos altos no son para los fat burners, sencillamente, la sangre repartiendo combustible.
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jun 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, yo también pienso que el exceso se almacena... sólo añadir una coletilla...



Sí, claro.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Jun 2019)

Estos son los 3 frentes en los que debes atacar (al menos uno de ellos):

1 - consume menos glucosa (es decir menos carbohidratos)
2 - consume menos ácidos grasos (es decir menos grasas)
3 - aumenta tu gasto energético, ejemplo ejercicio o caminar

La putada es que quien se centra sólo en lo 3º, inconscientemente come más, ya que hacer ejercicio eleva el hambre. Al final a nivel inconsciente nuestro cuerpo nos incita a mantener estable nuestro peso corporal. O sea que si vas a seguir comiendo "lo que te salga de los cojones" lo más probable es que mantengas estable tu peso, aunque hagas muchisimo ejercicio.

De manera impepinable si quieres perder grasa corporal, vas a sentirte restringido de una manera. Si te sientes de puta madre y comes todo lo que se te antoja es muy probable que no pierdas peso.

Se puede y se debe hacer ejercicio claro que sí, pero sí o sí tienes que seguir el punto 1 y/o el punto 2, hay distintos tipos de dietas tú eliges, las dietas culturistas de toda la vida consisten en comer casi 0 grasa, se mete no poco hidrato, y funcionan. Pero las dietas cetogénicas también funcionan y además se pasa menos hambre, yo prefiero estas últimas, sin menospreciar a las otras.

Hay gente que comen bollycaos, galletas, palomitas de maiz, etc. a diario y estan delgados, la clave es que comen poca cantidad. Los que engordamos somos los ansia viva con la comida (yo lo soy). A este tipo de personas nos va maravillosamente bien con las estrategias que se defienden en este hilo: pocos hidratos, hacer ayuno intermitente, evitar alimentos hiperpalatables, etc. está todo relacionado. Al hilo de la hiperpalatabilidad: es mucho más adictivo comer pistachos que comer avellanas, por ejemplo, entonces si tiendes a ser un ansia viva comiendo, te recomiendo elegir avellanas antes que pistachos, es un ejemplo de cómo un alimento sano/natural y bajo en hidratos, también puede ser adictivo y hacerte engordar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jun 2019)

VOX o derroición dijo:


> Estos son los 3 frentes en los que debes atacar (al menos uno de ellos):
> 
> 1 - consume menos glucosa (es decir menos carbohidratos)
> 2 - consume menos ácidos grasos (es decir menos grasas)
> ...



Esto que ehhh??


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jun 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues lo que casi podría asegurar es que AL HÍGADO NO VA: el hígado graso lo causa una producción excesiva de grasa en el propio hígado, tan elevada que éste no es capaz de exportarla suficientemente rápido.
> ¿Qué clase de ser gilipollas, teniendo una plétora de lugares inocuos (¡o hasta útiles!) donde colocar el exceso de grasa ingerida, lo pondría donde más incordia?
> 
> Sobre el tema de los triglicéridos, tengo una teoría: la sangre es un medio de transporte, eso está claro. La medicina considera a los triglicéridos elevados un signo negativo porque para los sugar burners (la mayoría) los triglicéridos de su sangre van camino del tejido adiposo. Lo que no tengo tan claro es que ese sea el caso de los fat burners. A lo que voy, que habría que ver si esos triglicéridos altos no son para los fat burners, sencillamente, la sangre repartiendo combustible.
> ...



Con el tema de las grasas le hemos dado muchas vueltas y yo tengo una idea aproximada de hechos que hay que dar por cierto:
- No existe un aumento de acidos grasos en sangre postprandial.
- Parte de la grasa sobrante se excreta.
- El proceso metabolico de almacenado de grasas es largo y lento.
- La grasa tiene funciones ademas de energeticas, estructurales, hormonales...
- Hay muchos tipos de grasas y con distintas funciones. No hay una sola via metabolica como ocurre con los hidratos.
- La ingesta de grasa mantiene constante los niveles de glucosa en sangre. Activan los mecanismos de saciedad.
- La via metabolica que transporta y almacena grasa ingerida necesita la participacion de insulina.

No encuentro forma humana posible de engordar hasta la obesidad sin la intervencion de grandes cantidades de hidratos refinados.

Mas alla de lo que cada uno y en mi caso he podido constatar segun lo que comi para adelgazar. La ingesta enorme de grasa iba acompañada de perdida de peso.


----------



## qbit (4 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Comer un donete no genera sobrepeso, el paquete entero si. Hay gente que no se sabe controlar



¿Y por qué no se "saben" controlar? Porque entran en el círculo vicioso de subida de insulina - bajada de glucosa por haber comido una guarrería. Pues mejor no entrar en ese círculo vicioso no comiendo el donete.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con el tema de las grasas le hemos dado muchas vueltas y yo tengo una idea aproximada de hechos que hay que dar por cierto:
> - No existe un aumento de acidos grasos en sangre postprandial.
> - Parte de la grasa sobrante se excreta.
> - El proceso metabolico de almacenado de grasas es largo y lento.
> ...



No estoy del todo de acuerdo en algunos puntos, y otros son engañosos.

Por ejemplo, es cierto que no hay aumento postprandial de ácidos grasos en sangre, pero eso es porque *la grasa asimilada no se transporta por la sangre, sino por la linfa.*
Y tampoco tengo claro que el almacenamiento de grasa ingerida requiera de insulina. La insulina bloquea la lipólisis y activa la de novo lipogénesis, con lo que participa en la acumulación impidiendo la salida de grasa y formando grasa nueva a partir de glucosa, pero no tengo claro que regule el tránsito de grasas ingeridas de la linfa al tejido adiposo.

Dicho esto, dado que unos bajos niveles de insulina permiten el acceso a las (a menudo abundantísimas) reservas de grasa y reducen el apetito, y en tanto no podemos absorber más grasa que la que podemos emulsionar con la bilis que producimos, es normal de primeras perder peso pese a comer grasa "por un tubo": porque en realidad no es tanta (porque no comemos tanto, porque estamos saciados), porque de todos modos hay un límite a la grasa que asimilamos, y porque el metabolismo se acelera al detectar que hay combustible en abundancia (de hecho, en exceso)

Pero ojo, que el cuerpo se hace a lo que le exiges, y si te dedicas a comer más grasa de la que puedes asimilar, el hígado se esforzará en aumentar la producción de bilis (la vesícula sólo es un reservorio, la producción de bilis se da en el hígado) para que esa grasa no se pierda, y el consumo metabólico basal tampoco puede aumentar hasta el infinito. Si te atan a la cama y te tienen bebiendo aceite 24/7 con un pistero, al final engordas.


----------



## fmc (4 Jun 2019)

Hace un tiempo comentamos acerca de los quilomicrones, que sí transportan la grasa a través de la sangre. Una vez que se transporta hasta el adipocito, cómo se almacena? He topado ahora con la hormona ASP, que supuestamente puede almacenar grasa sin insulina.

No tengo ni idea de bioquímica, pero tiene que haber algún sistema que la almacene para su posterior uso. La idea de excretar la grasa del animal que tanto trabajo te costó cazar no me parece muy inteligente. Cómo lo veis?



> Storing Fat while in Ketosis
> 
> *Storing Fat while in Ketosis*
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jun 2019)

Hace tiempo que no escribo nada en el hilo. Demasiado troll para mi gusto, que cuando hay uno ya son muchos.

Partir de la base de que la gente está gorda por que quiere es de una simpleza acojonante. No. Hay gente que está gorda aun a pesar de que lleva toda su puta vida realmente luchando contra la báscula. Hay gente que no se ha comido un donete en su vida.

Los que dicen que la gente está gorda por que quiere parten de la base de que todo el mundo es igual. Que 100 grs de patatas son 100 Kcal para todo el mundo, que hay que comer de todo, que el trigo es el trigo, el de antes y el de ahora... Y un montón de generalizaciones que cometen el peor error que se puede hacer con una generalización, que es, precisamente, generalizar.

Me pongo un termómetro y tengo 35.4 ó 35.5º de temperatura. Se lo pone otra persona y tiene 36.6 ó 36.7º. Ambos estamos en los parámetros que la medicina admite como normales, pero el gasto energético necesario para mantener una temperatura 1,5º mayor es muy importante, por ejemplo. El consumo energético para mantener el calor corporal es absolutamente variable, puede ir del 10% del total al 50%. Es poco exacto decir que es el 30%, porque cuando es el 10% o el 50% se aleja por completo de la media al ser la horquilla tan amplia.

Consigue un déficit energético y perderás peso. 

Voy a suponer que los medidores de actividad son exactos, pero ¿cómo sabes lo que ingieres? porque el rendimiento es absolutamente diferente para ti y para mi. Pero no un 10%, habrá diferencias del 40 y del 50% seguro. Si yo de 100 grs de patatas saco 90 kcal del máximo posible de 100 Kcal, habrá gente que apenas sea capaz de sacar 60, tal vez. Los dos ponen las patatas en fatsecret y para los dos es 100 Kcal. Una inexactitud absoluta. Uno cree que está tomando 100 y toma 90 (gordo) otro cree que está tomando 100 y toma 60 (el flaco).

Mi experiencia me dicta que lo único que funciona es probar y ver qué pasa. Y no dudo que hay estudios científicos que apoyan las tesis de comer de todo, etc. Para cada estudio científico, hay otro que prueba exactamente lo contrario, todo depende de cuál es el interés del que lo publica, o a veces algo tan prosáico como quién lo paga.















h


----------



## angek (4 Jun 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no escribo nada en el hilo. Demasiado troll para mi gusto, que cuando hay uno ya son muchos.
> 
> Partir de la base de que la gente está gorda por que quiere es de una simpleza acojonante. No. Hay gente que está gorda aun a pesar de que lleva toda su puta vida realmente luchando contra la báscula. Hay gente que no se ha comido un donete en su vida.
> 
> ...



Está muy bien una dosis de sentido común de vez en cuando. 

Las rutas metabólicas y la relación entre micronutrientes está muy bien, pero ante la varianza entre individuos sólo queda la experimentación.


----------



## Stock Option (4 Jun 2019)

Bueno cada cual se consuela como quiere. Eludir la responsabilidad consiste en decir que comas lo que comas te va a engordar porque tu organismo es sumamente eficiente captando energía y nutrientes de los alimentos. No es que seas un comedoritos o te muevas menos que los ojos de Espinete.

Es que te ha tocado ese maleficio y eres una víctima del destino. 

Lo mismo podría decir un nini de que no estudia porque oye, es que sus entendederas no le dan para más y en otros cerebros la información fluye con más sencillez. Solo queda llorar y contarlo de vez en cuando en un foro.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Bueno cada cual se consuela como quiere. Eludir la responsabilidad consiste en decir que comas lo que comas te va a engordar porque tu organismo es sumamente eficiente captando energía y nutrientes de los alimentos. No es que seas un comedoritos o te muevas menos que los ojos de Espinete.
> 
> Es que te ha tocado ese maleficio y eres una víctima del destino.
> 
> Lo mismo podría decir un nini de que no estudia porque oye, es que sus entendederas no le dan para más y en otros cerebros la información fluye con más sencillez. Solo queda llorar y contarlo de vez en cuando en un foro.



Unos engordan, otros son subnormales, cada uno somos como somos.


----------



## Stock Option (4 Jun 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Unos engordan, otros son subnormales, cada uno somos como somos.



Otros, ambas cosas.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (4 Jun 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no escribo nada en el hilo. Demasiado troll para mi gusto, que cuando hay uno ya son muchos.
> 
> Partir de la base de que la gente está gorda por que quiere es de una simpleza acojonante. No. Hay gente que está gorda aun a pesar de que lleva toda su puta vida realmente luchando contra la báscula. Hay gente que no se ha comido un donete en su vida.
> 
> ...



No digo que seas tu un troll, pero te ha salido una frase troll nivel Dios, o de no haberse empapado ni una sola pagina del hilo, o no haber comprendido nada.



> Que 100 grs de patatas son 100 Kcal para todo el mundo, que hay que comer de todo, que el trigo es el trigo, el de antes y el de ahora



Pues si algo se ha demostrado en este hilo que una cosa es la energia que se mide en un laboratorio y lo que el cuerpo hace con ella. La patata, como buen hidrato, va a sangre postprandial como glucosa, y la insulina lo barre o para energia o para almacenar grasa.... punto.

El resto de macros pues no funcionan asi, o siguen rutas metabolicas muy largas o se usan para formar tejidos, o un largo etc, pero lo ultimo que se utilizan es para engordar (acumular grasa). Por lo tanto medir la energia de un alimento en laboratorio, y lo que hace en el organismo se parece como un huevo a una mierda chafada.

Dejaos de chorradas y dejad de comer alimentos refinados y azucares y los kilos se caen por su propio peso, es casi imposible de engordar hasta un punto de obesidad, por los motivos comentados y por que se recupera el equilibrio hormonal.

Y lo de la actividad fisica ayuda pero ni mucho menos es el factor determinante, mientras sigas comiendo basura.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Está muy bien una dosis de sentido común de vez en cuando.
> 
> Las rutas metabólicas y la relación entre micronutrientes está muy bien, pero ante la varianza entre individuos sólo queda la experimentación.



La varianza es tan grande que todo el que en mi entorno ha dejado los refinados de lado a adelgazado rapido y sin esfuerzo, y sin dietas hipocaloricas.

Eso si tu dile a la mayoria de la gente que deje de comer pan, o tomar cerveza todos los dias, y veras que nanai.

Ese mismo idiota que ha pasado por diez dietas de 1200 cal, varios meses pasando mas hambre que carracuca, y dejarse el pan es un autentico drama para el.


----------



## angek (4 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La varianza es tan grande que todo el que en mi entorno ha dejado los refinados de lado a adelgazado rapido y sin esfuerzo, y sin dietas hipocaloricas.
> 
> Eso si tu dile a la mayoria de la gente que deje de comer pan, o tomar cerveza todos los dias, y veras que nanai.
> 
> Ese mismo idiota que ha pasado por diez dietas de 1200 cal, varios meses pasando mas hambre que carracuca, y dejarse el pan es un autentico drama para el.



Sea como sea, sigue habiendo varianza. Demasiada.

Como respuesta al argumento diré que en mi entorno ha pasado lo contrario. Tenemos una edad y el tema low carb está de moda.

Muchos han engordado. Yo incluído.

Y no sólo eso. Ha habido merma de calidad de vida y un grave aumento de religiosidad con algo que NO les ha funcionado.

Y, por favor, no saquemos los memes de que no sabemos o no meamos derecho. Ni soy nuevo, ni vendo milagros.

Edit: No digo con esto que lo suyo sea atiborrarse de galletitas ni de harinas refinadas, que veo venir el reductio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Sea como sea, sigue habiendo varianza. Demasiada.
> 
> Como respuesta al argumento diré que en mi entorno ha pasado lo contrario. Tenemos una edad y el tema low carb está de moda.
> 
> ...



De que peso/altura partia ud y cuantos kilos engordo?


----------



## angek (4 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De que peso/altura partia ud y cuantos kilos engordo?



No recuerdo el peso, pero el porcentaje de grasa era de más o menos 19%, medido con báscula de impedancia. 

Hoy estoy en 25%, medido por el método Royal Navy (aprendido con la ayuda de Smiling Jack y otros). Al principio lo achacaba al ayuno, pero será posiblemente por comer demasiado, no moverme apenas, dormir poco y varios asuntos cortisoleros.

Lo que me lleva a, como decía, considerar que no todo está relacionado con la comida y que no se pueden esperar magias.


----------



## Otto Fenix (4 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> No recuerdo el peso, pero el porcentaje de grasa era de más o menos 19%, medido con báscula de impedancia.
> 
> Hoy estoy en 25%, medido por el método Royal Navy (aprendido con la ayuda de Smiling Jack y otros). Al principio lo achacaba al ayuno, pero será posiblemente por comer demasiado, no moverme apenas, dormir poco y varios asuntos cortisoleros.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a, como decía, considerar que no todo está relacionado con la comida y que no se pueden esperar magias.



Mira que entro poco al hilo, pero entre los trolles y los que no se enteran de que va el hilo  

Sin entrar a saber que ha hecho Ud mal o bien... partia Ud de un peso/grasa normal.

Segun afirma tiene una temporada de estress y engorda... que cojones tiene que ver esto con el hilo??

Ahora solo falta que diga que el estress le hacia saltar sobre la seccion de los risquetos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> No recuerdo el peso, pero el porcentaje de grasa era de más o menos 19%, medido con báscula de impedancia.
> 
> Hoy estoy en 25%, medido por el método Royal Navy (aprendido con la ayuda de Smiling Jack y otros). Al principio lo achacaba al ayuno, pero será posiblemente por comer demasiado, no moverme apenas, dormir poco y varios asuntos cortisoleros.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a, como decía, considerar que no todo está relacionado con la comida y que no se pueden esperar magias.



Me habia Ud preocupado pensaba que iba a decir que con una dieta paleo paso de 120 a 140 kilos.

No veo gran problema, incluso segun sea su edad hasta estaria dentro de rango, pero que este no es el tema.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> No recuerdo el peso, pero el porcentaje de grasa era de más o menos 19%, medido con báscula de impedancia.
> 
> Hoy estoy en 25%, medido por el método Royal Navy (aprendido con la ayuda de Smiling Jack y otros). Al principio lo achacaba al ayuno, pero será posiblemente por comer demasiado, no moverme apenas, dormir poco y varios asuntos cortisoleros.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a, como decía, considerar que no todo está relacionado con la comida y que no se pueden esperar magias.



Piensa que a nivel hormonal el problema es la alta liberación de insulina: hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina...
Y esta se puede disparar por varios factores (no sólo por la comida).
Cuando vas estresado, el cortisol sube y con él tb la insulina. El no dormir, el no hacer ejercicio, el hacer demasiado ejercicio intenso, el medicarse...todo esto hace que aumente tu insulina y con ello la resistencia a ella. De ahí, que por ejemplo ayunar, te suponga un estrés añadido, con lo cual, en este caso, es aún peor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Piensa que a nivel hormonal el problema es la alta liberación de insulina: hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina...
> Y esta se puede disparar por varios factores (no sólo por la comida).
> Cuando vas estresado, el cortisol sube y con él tb la insulina. El no dormir, el no hacer ejercicio, el hacer demasiado ejercicio intenso, el medicarse...todo esto hace que aumente tu insulina y con ello la resistencia a ella. De ahí, que por ejemplo ayunar, te suponga un estrés añadido, con lo cual, en este caso, es aún peor.



Lo del estress es muy curioso.

Estos dos ultimos meses me he juntado con la resaca de fiestas de Semana Santa y una locura en el trabajo. Todos los clientes apretando y dias que no sabia donde ir para no cabrear a ninguno. Estress a tope como no tenia hace años.

En fiestas no me corto un pelo. En general bebo alguna cerveza pero suelo tirar mas de vino y solo un dia a la semana. La semana de fiestas me bebo el Nilo.


El efecto inmediato es que acabas hinchado las fiestas unos tres kilos mas en mi caso. Normalmente vas al orden y te deshinchas en un par de semanas.

Este año el estress me ha dejado clavado en esos tres kilos de mas desde hace dos meses. Los dias que vas loco notaba claramente que mi motor sugarburner iba quejandose y echando humo. He comido mas patatas y arroz de lo que suelo y no he bajado un gramo.

Tampoco es un problema pero cuando te observas y sabes de que va la pelicula resulta curioso. El puto estress te deja secas las reservas de glucogeno y el cuerpo pide marcha de la mala.


----------



## angek (5 Jun 2019)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Sin entrar a saber que ha hecho Ud mal o bien... partia Ud de un peso/grasa normal.
> 
> Segun afirma tiene una temporada de estress y engorda... que cojones tiene que ver esto con el hilo??



Tiene que ver con la deriva por la que se insinúa que es imposible engordar si quitas almidones y azúcares. 

Llevo ayunando unos 10 años, y unos 6 o 7 aplicando un fuerte recorte en hidratos. 

¿Acaso no estoy subiendo de gorduras, poniendo en duda los efectos aquí propuestos?

¿Tiene sentido pensar que podría ir a más?

¿No es razonable cambiar alguna de las cosas que he estado haciendo en estos 10 años?

¿Cuánto tiempo es _una temporada_?

No seamos religiosos....


----------



## angek (5 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Piensa que a nivel hormonal el problema es la alta liberación de insulina: hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina...
> Y esta se puede disparar por varios factores (no sólo por la comida).
> Cuando vas estresado, el cortisol sube y con él tb la insulina. El no dormir, el no hacer ejercicio, el hacer demasiado ejercicio intenso, el medicarse...todo esto hace que aumente tu insulina y con ello la resistencia a ella. De ahí, que por ejemplo ayunar, te suponga un estrés añadido, con lo cual, en este caso, es aún peor.



Creo que van por ahí los tiros, sí.

Lo del ayuno es algo de lo que pretendo quitarme, pero es que me es muy cómodo.

Tendría que obligarme a comer algo que probablemente no sea muy sano ni me apetezca, salga caro y me cueste tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Rockatansky (5 Jun 2019)

La industria del azúcar pagó a científicos para culpar a las grasas de las enfermedades cardiacas


----------



## McNulty (5 Jun 2019)

Angek, haz más ejercicio, y muévete. Déjate de chorradas lowcarb y paleo, come de todo equilibrado, y a larga no te joderás la Salud.

No todo es la comida.


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Tiene que ver con la deriva por la que se insinúa que es imposible engordar si quitas almidones y azúcares.
> 
> Llevo ayunando unos 10 años, y unos 6 o 7 aplicando un fuerte recorte en hidratos.
> 
> ...



Llevas años siguiendo un credo pseudocientífico y ahora te quejas de la religión. Siguiendo las metáforas religiosas se puede decir que en el pecado llevas la penitencia.

Ya puestos reza para que tu cuerpo no rechace los hc por haber generado una intolerancia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Tiene que ver con la deriva por la que se insinúa que es imposible engordar si quitas almidones y azúcares.
> 
> Llevo ayunando unos 10 años, y unos 6 o 7 aplicando un fuerte recorte en hidratos.
> 
> ...



El conforero solo le esta diciendo que una temporada de estress no invalida los años que lleva Ud en su peso.

Una temporada de estress Ud sabra, si es un mes o esta estresado 24/365.

Nadie ha afirmado que sea imposible engordar comiendo lowcarb no se engañe. 

Lo que se ha afirmado (y yo lo reafirmo) es que es que es muy dificil llegar a estar obeso por varias razones:

- Se recupera equilibrio hormonal.
- Se recupera control del mecanismo de saciedad.
- Se evita el hambre ansiosa al no tener picos de glicemia.
- Se aumenta el metabolismo basal al no estar en una dieta hipocalorica.
- Las vias metabolicas de acumulacion de grasa de los carbos es rapida e inmediata. La de grasas y proteina lentas y muy parciales.

Si nos vamos a basar en que Ud tenga repuntes (moderados) de peso por motivos puntuales no pone en duda nada de lo aqui expuesto. 

Evidentemente hay motivos hormonales que pueden producir oscilaciones, incluso enfermedades, pero no creo que estemos en ese caso.

Puestos a poner ejemplo de n=1, yo soy como un reloj. Aumento la ingesta de cervezas, o de patatas alguna semana y la bascula se mueve un par de kilos arriba. Sigo con mi paleo mas estricta y vuelvo al origen. Ayuno 20/4 algun dia mas durante un par de semanas y voy dos o tres kilos abajo.


----------



## Otto Fenix (5 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Llevas años siguiendo un credo pseudocientífico y ahora te quejas de la religión. Siguiendo las metáforas religiosas se puede decir que en el pecado llevas la penitencia.
> 
> Ya puestos reza para que tu cuerpo no rechace los hc por haber generado una intolerancia.




Que tiene de pseudocientifico dejar de comer mierda procesada y desnaturalizada?


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jun 2019)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Que tiene de pseudocientifico dejar de comer mierda procesada y desnaturalizada?



Pues empezando con que en terminología científica no existe eso que llamas "mierda procesada y desnaturalizada"

Los prejuicios no tienen nada de científico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pues empezando con que en terminología científica no existe eso que llamas "mierda procesada y desnaturalizada"
> 
> Los prejuicios no tienen nada de científico.



Le han planteado un dilema bastante logico, elegir entre comprar alimentos enteros o pasados por trituradora o molino, refinado y aditivado con productos quimicos.

Me esta Ud diciendo que un zumo de naranja industrial tiene las mismas propiedades nutricionales (Vitaminas, minerales, fibra, etc) que un zumo de naranja recien exprimido y con toda su pulpa?

Le he puesto un ejemplo facilito, le puedo poner otros mas complicados.


----------



## rupertaaa (5 Jun 2019)

Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.

Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro. 
Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.

El caso es que rondando los 40 voy a peor porque me estoy quedando calvete y tengo para más inri algo de ginecomastia. Soy un cuadro vamos.

No he tenido graves complejos nunca pero cada vez más gente me da a entender lo que soy, un bicho palo, y eso me está empezando a afectar psicológicamente.

Mi pregunta. ¿ Cómo puedo remediarlo?. Lo pregunto aquí porque un día el tío más "cañón" físicamente hablando que conozco, me dijo que si, las pesas están muy bien pero que el 75% del éxito de una figura digamos "atleta" empieza con la dieta.

¿ Por dónde empiezo?

Gracias de antemano a quien aporte info.


----------



## lost_77 (5 Jun 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.
> 
> Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro.
> Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.
> ...



Hombre, para adelgazar es más importante la comida que el ejercicio, pero de peso estás bien, si lo que te falta es cambiar esa grasilla por músculo, no parece quedar otra que tirar de hierros, y si duermes poco, dormir un poco más
Si comes muy poca proteína puede que necesites más


----------



## Skywallker (5 Jun 2019)

Buenas noches,

Con permiso de la susodicha pongo aquí los datos de una fémina de mi entorno cercano:

Es una persona deportista (para lo que suele ser habitual en mujeres) y eso le ha permitido mantenerse dentro de un ligero sobrepeso estético toda la juventud. Tras alguna lesión (escayola) y etapa de ajetreo de trabajo que le hacen abandonar el deporte un par de años se encaja en el borde de la cuarentena con 87 kg ( para, calculo, 1.65 de estatura). Se junta con una alergia persistente, hierro por los suelos y lo que parece principio de artritis.

Le hablo de lo que tratamos en este foro, es una persona abierta de mente y decide investigar por su cuenta también. Finalmente, en febrero se pone manos a la obra y, por lo que vamos hablando, sin las tonterías típicas y fobias habituales hacia la grasa y morir por comer más de dos huevos a la semana.

Pues por ahora los datos son que siguiendo los preceptos de cero azúcar y harinas, reduciendo patata y arroz (sin eliminar), aumentando carne, huevos (los desayuna a diario) y pescado (antes tomaba 0) y con días puntuales de eventos (vino, algún cubata) está ahora mismo en un peso de 74 kg, ha vuelto a retomar la actividad deportiva y me comenta que se siente con más fuerza que antes. Yo he de decir desde mi ángulo que se le está quedando un tipazo de hipo, tonificado, con forma y bonitas caderas.

Por puro devenir de esta forma de comer ha empezado a hacer ayuno intermitente, sin buscarlo, me dice que come si tiene hambre y si no, no.

Estoy pendiente de que me cuente los datos de la próxima analítica cuando se la haga, seguro que será interesante.

Como sé que los testimonios de mujer no son muchos en este hilo comparto esto por si puede servir de guía a las mujeres que lo lean.


----------



## angek (6 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Llevas años siguiendo un credo pseudocientífico y ahora te quejas de la religión. Siguiendo las metáforas religiosas se puede decir que en el pecado llevas la penitencia.
> 
> Ya puestos reza para que tu cuerpo no rechace los hc por haber generado una intolerancia.



En realidad, no había credo, sino pautas. Y no creo que sean insanas, para nada.

Digo que no es magia ni que pueda superar a una buena personalización en la que bien podrían aplicarse principios contrarios a los paleos/lowcarb/evolutivas/pollasfritas y prosperar mejor. 

Además, no me quejo de ello. Sólo admito que no me ha funcionado, aunque lo siga (y seguiré) practicando.

Todo esto, reitero, para mostrar que no es la panacea y que puedes empeorar de salud. Como con cualquier otro plan (bajar calorías, veganos, alcachofa....)


----------



## fmc (6 Jun 2019)

angek, si tienes mucho estrés por supuesto lo mejor es solucionar eso lo primero, pero con el tema del ayuno, que imagino haces intermitente (16:8??) te diría que pruebes a cambiar de patrón en lugar de estabilizarte en una rutina. Puedes hacer un par de días a la semana tres comidas completas y el resto 16:8, 24h o algo más. Has probado alguno de varios días? Acompañas con algo de deporte?


----------



## angek (6 Jun 2019)

fmc dijo:


> angek, si tienes mucho estrés por supuesto lo mejor es solucionar eso lo primero, pero con el tema del ayuno, que imagino haces intermitente (16:8??) te diría que pruebes a cambiar de patrón en lugar de estabilizarte en una rutina. Puedes hacer un par de días a la semana tres comidas completas y el resto 16:8, 24h o algo más. Has probado alguno de varios días? Acompañas con algo de deporte?



He probado varias cosas. Nunca he sido muy estricto y tampoco he querido serlo. 

Pero se nota que al alcanzar cierto pico de estrés, éste se me reblandece al comer algo. 

Lo que sí he cambiado por temporadas es la ventana. Si bien lo que usaba más a menudo era ayunar desde las, digamos, 23:00 a las 16:00, últimamente lo hago desde las 19:00 o 20:00 a las 13:00 o 14:00. 

Un tiempo estuve con el de 24 horas (comer una sola vez al día) y alguno he hecho más largo, como experimento. 

Deporte, nada (absolutamente) y ejercicio sí hago, pero muy, muy infrecuente. 

Del orden de 2 veces al mes, hablo. 

Gracias por vuestro interés, por cierto.


----------



## kikepm (6 Jun 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.
> 
> Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro.
> Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.
> ...



Con 74 Kg y 190 estás delgado, te lo digo yo que con 24 años estaba en esos valores.

Si quieres tener un aspecto más aparente, debes coger músculo, para ello basicamente deberás entrenar fuerza: calistenia, pesas, máquinas, lo que te vaya bien a ti, lo que de forma natural te hará sentir hambre y comerás más cantidad para construir músculo.

Si sigues el hilo verás que puedes comer sano con una práctica bien sencilla: 

comida natural, sin azúcares procesados ni cereales ultrarrefinados, buenas cantidades de carne/pescado después de entrenar, con bien de verdura y algo de fruta, más frutos secos/aguacates/quesos/mantequilla/aceite de oliva a mansalva.


En 6 meses cogerás 10-15 Kg y empezarás a sentirte en tu peso.


----------



## angek (6 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo que se ha afirmado (y yo lo reafirmo) es que es que es muy dificil llegar a estar obeso por varias razones:
> 
> - Se recupera equilibrio hormonal.
> *- Se recupera control del mecanismo de saciedad.
> - Se evita el hambre ansiosa al no tener picos de glicemia.....*



Un detalle con esto. No dudo que se recupere en cierta medida el mecanismo de saciedad, pero yo tengo mucha hambre cuando se me abre el apetito.

Es como ponerle a un semental una hembra en el tramo final de su jugoso cénit reproductivo. Algo irracional, satisfactorio y adictivo.

O sea, al terminar de comer puedo aguantar días, pero al saberme a punto de jamar, me dan las siete cosas. Y no me refiero a comida de mierda, ésa la rechazo y no me produce apetencia.

Creo que es por el estrés e iría de la mano con el hecho de que últimamente soy un puto agujero negro.


----------



## fmc (6 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> He probado varias cosas. Nunca he sido muy estricto y tampoco he querido serlo.
> 
> Pero se nota que al alcanzar cierto pico de estrés, éste se me reblandece al comer algo.
> 
> ...



No me refiero a cambiar de estrategia por temporadas, sino a corto plazo. Un día 3 comidas con todas las calorías necesarias, un par de días de ayuno intermitente con restricción calórica, de nuevo otro día con 3 comidas, etc. Aunque no sea tan acusado como con la típica dieta hipocalórica, al final el cuerpo se adapta a la alimentación que le das, sobre todo no haciendo nada de deporte. Prueba a moverte algo, que seguramente te ayude a manejar el estrés y las comidas compulsivas


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2019)

fmc dijo:


> angek, si tienes mucho estrés por supuesto lo mejor es solucionar eso lo primero, pero con el tema del ayuno, que imagino haces intermitente (16:8??) te diría que pruebes a cambiar de patrón en lugar de estabilizarte en una rutina. Puedes hacer un par de días a la semana tres comidas completas y el resto 16:8, 24h o algo más. Has probado alguno de varios días? Acompañas con algo de deporte?



Suscribo este post. No hay que comer ni mucho ni poco, ni ayunar por sistema ni comer a todas horas.

Hay que comer lo que te pida el cuerpo en cada momento con el unico limite de no caer en una espiral de comida insana.

Ejemplos propios:
- En invierno no me apetece casi nada de fruta. En verano en cambio le tiro a las fresas, el melon, la sandia porque me lo pide el cuerpo.
- El estres o palizas a currar me pide hidratos pues se los doy, pero tengo claros cuales. Anacardos, nueces, higos secos y patatas fritas guarrindongas algun dia. Tambien algun plato de bravas y alguna cerveza, pero eso jamas mas de un dia a la semana. El resto a demanda.
- Como ha dicho un conforero te acostumbras a ayuno 20/4 y ed comodisimo. Algunos dias tienes hambre y dices bah y se te pasa. Procuro no entrar en ese ciclo y lo corto al tercer dia. Esta semana tres dias 20/4 y hoy he comido tres veces. Los findes mas relajado como como una bestia, pero 90% limpio.

El resultado es qur oscilo tres o cuatro kilos y siempre a voluntad y llevo ya años, no es una dieta es concebir la comida de otra manera.

Cuando vienes de perder 20 kilos y la salud venia tocada, esto es un lujo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Un detalle con esto. No dudo que se recupere en cierta medida el mecanismo de saciedad, pero yo tengo mucha hambre cuando se me abre el apetito.
> 
> Es como ponerle a un semental una hembra en el tramo final de su jugoso cénit reproductivo. Algo irracional, satisfactorio y adictivo.
> 
> ...



Como te he leido que si estas fuera de casa te da miedo saltarte el ayuno porque pillaras mierda te digo lo que he comido hoy.

Almuerzo en plato:
Morro frito y habitas con ajos tiernos, y un cafe largo.

Comida en la oficina (delante del ordenador):
150 gr de pistachos, 150 gramos de jamon serrano con buena veta de tocino.

Otros dias comida: Pistachos o avellanas, salpicon de pulpo y aguacate bañado en aove. Lo mezclo todo en la bandeja del salpicon.

Cena de hoy:
Estofado de ternera, con alcachofas, zanahoria y guisantes. Fresas, nueces y pipas despues de cenar.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (7 Jun 2019)

Buenas,

¿Alguien ha alargado el ayuno después de un análisis de sangre? La última vez que me hice uno, le pregunté a la matasanos si me podía esperar unas horas a comer y poco menos que me dijo que comiera nada más saliera bajo riesgo de desmayo.

Me refiero a hacerte un análisis a las 8 y no comer hasta las 15 horas. Si eso un café solo después del análisis.


----------



## fmc (7 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Alguien ha alargado el ayuno después de un análisis de sangre? La última vez que me hice uno, le pregunté a la matasanos si me podía esperar unas horas a comer y poco menos que me dijo que comiera nada más saliera bajo riesgo de desmayo.
> 
> Me refiero a hacerte un análisis a las 8 y no comer hasta las 15 horas. Si eso un café solo después del análisis.



La cantidad de sangre que te sacan es mínima, sin problemas. Es el problema de una sociedad que acepta la obesidad y (pre)diabetes como normal... los matasanos nos toman a todos por enfermos y se quedan tan tranquilos


----------



## Mar_LV (7 Jun 2019)

A ver si es un análisis de sangre que no cunda el pánico, otra cosa sería si fuese que has donado que ahí ya puede que sí....


----------



## Rauxa (7 Jun 2019)

fmc dijo:


> La cantidad de sangre que te sacan es mínima, sin problemas. Es el problema de una sociedad que acepta la obesidad y (pre)diabetes como normal... los matasanos nos toman a todos por enfermos y se quedan tan tranquilos



Y no solo eso, sino que después del pinchazo tienen ahí un surtido de donuts i croissants para darte las gracias por donar sangre.


----------



## Timekiller (7 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Alguien ha alargado el ayuno después de un análisis de sangre? La última vez que me hice uno, le pregunté a la matasanos si me podía esperar unas horas a comer y poco menos que me dijo que comiera nada más saliera bajo riesgo de desmayo.
> 
> Me refiero a hacerte un análisis a las 8 y no comer hasta las 15 horas. Si eso un café solo después del análisis.



En una ocasión, después de una extracción de sangre en la que me extrajeron varios tubos, pensé bueno, ya desayunaré después, cuando llegue al trabajo. En el autobús me tocó ir de pie y a los diez minutos estaba con sudores fríos y con dificultades para mantenerme de pie. Me bajé, comí y bebí agua y enseguida me recuperé. 

Creo que lo más importante es reponer líquido después de la extracción, más que comer. Es decir, beberse al menos medio litro de agua después de la extracción.

Hay muchos días para hacer ayuno. No tienes que elegir precisamente el día en el que te sacan sangre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2019)

Nenazas: yo doné sangre después de ayunar 16 horas, no comí hasta varias horas después, y tan pichi.

El médico te manda a desayunar no porque te haya sacado sangre, sino porque las extracciones se hacen en ayunas, y se supone que si te saltas una comida mueres entre horribles sufrimientos.


----------



## autsaider (8 Jun 2019)

¿Qué metodo usais vosotros para limpiar los vegetales no ecológicos de la mierda que le echan para conservarlos?

Estoy mirando en internet y parece que lo mejor es primero meterlos en agua con yodo 10 minutos, y luego meterlos en agua con vinagre y bicarbonato otros 10 minutos. De esa manera se le va la cera, el pesticida, y los patógenos.

¿Hay algún modo mejor?

PD: En el caso de vegetales ecológicos solo es necesario meterlos en agua con desinfectante.


----------



## Panko21 (9 Jun 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Qué metodo usais vosotros para limpiar los vegetales no ecológicos de la mierda que le echan para conservarlos?
> 
> Estoy mirando en internet y parece que lo mejor es primero meterlos en agua con yodo 10 minutos, y luego meterlos en agua con vinagre y bicarbonato otros 10 minutos. De esa manera se le va la cera, el pesticida, y los patógenos.
> 
> ...



Agua con lejía como las embarazadas.

A los de donar sangre, agua y sal para reponer líquido y electrolito.


----------



## Otto Fenix (10 Jun 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nenazas: yo doné sangre después de ayunar 16 horas, no comí hasta varias horas después, y tan pichi.
> 
> El médico te manda a desayunar no porque te haya sacado sangre, sino porque las extracciones se hacen en ayunas, y se supone que si te saltas una comida mueres entre horribles sufrimientos.



Cosa normal, los pobres comeharinas van toda la noche bajando de glucemia. Lo normal es llegar a la analitica con 90.

Les sacan sangre y se van a 80 sin otra via metabolica que funcione y le da un yuyu.


----------



## sirpask (10 Jun 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.
> 
> Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro.
> Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.
> ...



Comprate una bicicleta eliptica de las normales con disco de inercia grande y trasero. Yo me gasté en su dia 250€ en una, y fue la mejor inversion que he hecho en mi vida. vas de menos a mas... al final, te pones una peli de dos horas, con una resistencia media.. y lo aguantas sin problema. Puedes ir combinando aerobico con anaerobico.


----------



## Gurney (11 Jun 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.
> 
> Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro.
> Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.
> ...




Hierros o calistenia, lo que más te guste. Y paciencia.
Yo no haría aeróbico como ejercicio principal, la verdad. Y menos aún gastar dinero en una máquina que te ocupe espacio en casa.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Jun 2019)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Cosa normal, los pobres comeharinas van toda la noche bajando de glucemia. Lo normal es llegar a la analitica con 90.
> 
> Les sacan sangre y se van a 80 sin otra via metabolica que funcione y le da un yuyu.



Pa reponerse después que mejor que un bocata de patatas fritas... Lo venden así.


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Alguien ha alargado el ayuno después de un análisis de sangre? La última vez que me hice uno, le pregunté a la matasanos si me podía esperar unas horas a comer y poco menos que me dijo que comiera nada más saliera bajo riesgo de desmayo.
> 
> Me refiero a hacerte un análisis a las 8 y no comer hasta las 15 horas. Si eso un café solo después del análisis.



Sí, sin problemas, la sangre sacada es trivial, lo he hecho varias veces y sin problemas. Incluso después de donar pero hay ya no me atrevo a pontificar.


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Jun 2019)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Pregunto por aquí a ver si alguien me da unas pautas.
> 
> Mido 1'90 y peso unos 74 kg. Estoy muy delgado pero a la vez soy todo "gelatina", nada de músculo. Es decir, un cuerpo escombro.
> Añado que creo comer muy sano y voy muy regular al baño.
> ...



A parte de lo dicho ya previamente:

Asegúrate una ingesta adecuada de proteina diaria: carne pescado y huevos, a los 40 se sintetiza peor que a los 20, en tu caso con unos 150gr más menos andarás bien, eso viene a ser 500-600gr magros de carne/pescado/huevos
Asegúrate de una ingesta suficiente de grasas, tu salud hormonal depende de ello.
Buen descanso
Dale a los hierros, cualquier rutina te ayudará si partes de cero, pero en mi opinión ponerse al dia con los básicos "ampliados" (Sentadilla, Peso muerto, press banca, remos, dominadas y fondos lastrados...) crea más musculo en gente natural, la rutina es más divertida y la respuesta hormonal es mejor.


----------



## lost_77 (13 Jun 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> A parte de lo dicho ya previamente:
> 
> Asegúrate una ingesta adecuada de proteina diaria: carne pescado y huevos, a los 40 se sintetiza peor que a los 20, en tu caso con unos 150gr más menos andarás bien, eso viene a ser 500-600gr magros de carne/pescado/huevos
> Asegúrate de una ingesta de grasas minima, tu salud hormonal depende de ello.
> ...



Grasas mínimas por salud hormonal. ¿Puedes ampliar ésto?


----------



## Genis Vell (13 Jun 2019)

lost_77 dijo:


> Grasas mínimas por salud hormonal. ¿Puedes ampliar ésto?



Me referia a que la grasa a parte de aportar energia, saceidad y sabor a las comidas, es necesaria para la creacion de ciertas hormonas (entre ellas la testosterona) por ello las dietas muy bajas en grasa no favorecen un entorno hormonal bueno para generar músculo.
Pero bueno con carnes grasas, huevos, pescado azul y cosas así ya va sobrado.
Obviamente, agucate, aceite de oliva son bienvenidas.


----------



## lost_77 (13 Jun 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Me referia a que la grasa a parte de aportar energia, saceidad y sabor a las comidas, es necesaria para la creacion de ciertas hormonas (entre ellas la testosterona) por ello las dietas muy bajas en grasa no favorecen un entorno hormonal bueno para generar músculo.
> Pero bueno con carnes grasas, huevos, pescado azul y cosas así ya va sobrado.
> Obviamente, agucate, aceite de oliva son bienvenidas.



Lo entendí mal, creí que decías que había que tomar el mínimo de grasas, no un mínimo de grasas. Ahora sí


----------



## Genis Vell (14 Jun 2019)

lost_77 dijo:


> Lo entendí mal, creí que decías que había que tomar el mínimo de grasas, no un mínimo de grasas. Ahora sí



Efectivamente releyendo mi mensaje se puede entender mal efectivamente lo corrijo.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (15 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues he de decir que tras un mes y una semana haciendo dieta cetogénica, mi experiencia personal no concuerda con lo que se ha dicho en este hilo repetidas veces de que puedes comer lo que te da la gana sin contar calorías y perder peso.
> 
> Tras este tiempo me he quedado de peso igual.
> 
> ...



Pues al final de después de más de dos meses, la única forma con la que he conseguido bajar de peso ha sido:

CONTANDO CALORÍAS.

Llevaba dos meses haciendo dieta keto más ayuno intermitente comiendo acorde a mi hambre. El problema es que yo me como tranquilamente más de 2.000 kcal en una sentada. Como normalmente hacía dos comidas, solía comer bastante más de mi supuesto gasto calórico basal. 

Y, engordar no engorde, pero tampoco adelgacé, que era lo que buscaba.

Al final decidí contar las calorías para no pasar de las 2.000 en un día y me ha funcionado. 

Estos dos meses me había mantenido oscilando entre 85 y 87 kilos, y desde el lunes que empecé a contar calorías, *todos los santos días *he pesado menos en la báscula que el día anterior. No como antes que comía burradas y un dia pesaba medio kilo menos y al otro un kilo más. Hoy he pesado 83,1 kg.

En general estoy de acuerdo con la línea del hilo sobre lo sano que es una alimentación sin harinas ni azúcares y si le quieres añadir ayunos y cetogénica mejor. Pero a mí que no me vengan con que te comes 5.000 kcal diarias haciendo vida sedentaria y encima pierdes peso porque ni de coña.


----------



## hartman2 (15 Jun 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Agua con lejía como las embarazadas.
> 
> A los de donar sangre, agua y sal para reponer líquido y electrolito.



fairy con hielo.


----------



## qbit (15 Jun 2019)

Desde 1945 mintiendo. Y yo que creía que el alimento de la juventud eran unas buenas frutas por ejemplo:







*Fuente:* Compromiso - Idilia Foods, multinacional española de la Alimentación

Por cierto, atentos a lo de "grumitos".


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Jun 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si esa es tu realidad, eso significa que este no es tu hilo.



Claro que no es su hilo. Se lo hemos dicho y el erre que erre.

Nada de lo que comenta contradice este hilo.

Que oscila entre 85-87 y ha conseguido llegar a 83 contando calorias.

NOS HA JODIDO MAYO CON LAS FLORES... pido a Calopez que ponga un emoti de facepalm, o que alguien me diga donde esta jaja.

Los afinados de peso ridiculos de ese tipo se consiguen de muchas maneras...PERO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA OBESIDAD...que es de lo que hablamos en este hilo.

Yo me deje 20 kilos comiendo paleo y sin contar calorias. Miento conte los primeros meses por curiosidad y iba muy por encima del basal teorico.


----------



## qbit (16 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo me deje 20 kilos comiendo paleo y sin contar calorias. Miento conte los primeros meses por curiosidad y iba muy por encima del basal teorico.



Pues sí que estabas gordo. ¿Qué comías antes, bollos y similares?


----------



## fat tony (16 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues al final de después de más de dos meses, la única forma con la que he conseguido bajar de peso ha sido:
> 
> CONTANDO CALORÍAS.
> 
> ...



Porque mienten como putas. Es completamente falso que adelgace ninguno de estos subnormales comiendo lo que quieran. Primero, porque siguen todos gordos con grasa flotador blandengue y asquerosa, pero se lo callan o dicen que están fuertes. Sobre todo el gordo hijoputa del Karlos que es para abofetearle del derecho y del revés hasta desfigurarlo para siempre. Y segundo porque nadie en el mundo entero adelgaza comiendo mucho de lo que sea. Aunque comas solo lechuga si comes mucha engordas.

El tema de comer cetogénica es que es la dieta que más quita el hambre y las compulsiones (no del todo). Por eso es la más fácil para perder peso, pero tienes que comer poco o eternizarte años. Además vacías varios litros de agua si dejas los hidratos de carbono. 

Ni caso a estos retrasados que son mañecos sin autoestima que se juntan para subirsela y mentir como gordos indignos maolientes que son. Sobre todo el Karlos que es un hijo de puta descerebrado, ignorante, inculto y afeminado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2019)

fat tony dijo:


> Porque mienten como putas. Es completamente falso que adelgace ninguno de estos subnormales comiendo lo que quieran. Primero, porque siguen todos gordos con grasa flotador blandengue y asquerosa, pero se lo callan o dicen que están fuertes. Sobre todo el gordo hijoputa del Karlos que es para abofetearle del derecho y del revés hasta desfigurarlo para siempre. Y segundo porque nadie en el mundo entero adelgaza comiendo mucho de lo que sea. Aunque comas solo lechuga si comes mucha engordas.
> 
> El tema de comer cetogénica es que es la dieta que más quita el hambre y las compulsiones (no del todo). Por eso es la más fácil para perder peso, pero tienes que comer poco o eternizarte años. Además vacías varios litros de agua si dejas los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Ni caso a estos retrasados que son mañecos sin autoestima que se juntan para subirsela y mentir como gordos indignos maolientes que son. Sobre todo el Karlos que es un hijo de puta descerebrado, ignorante, inculto y afeminado.



Qualy eres peor que la plaga del ebola.

Vere a trollear a otra parte.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Claro que no es su hilo. Se lo hemos dicho y el erre que erre.



Con la primera frase supongo que respondes a algún puto retrasado que tengo en ignorados pero paso de ver lo que ha dicho. 

¿Erre que erre? En este hilo he entrado cuatro veces, si no recuerdo mal. La primera para exponer mi caso, la segunda os di las gracias a ti y a Rauxa e hice algún comentario más, la tercera hice una pregunta sobre análisis de sangre y ayuno y la cuarta la de ayer.

¿Eso es erre que erre? No me seas ridículo.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nada de lo que comenta contradice este hilo.



Pues hay una sola cosa que contradice este hilo. He dicho que en general estoy de acuerdo con lo que se expone, así que mi intención no es contradecir ni dejar de hacerlo. Expongo mi experiencia respecto a comer muchas calorías por encima de tu gasto calórico basal y adelgazar.

Y matizo: no digo que *todo el mundo *tenga que contar calorías. *Pero que tampoco me vengáis con que todo el mundo va a adelgazar sin contar calorías.*

Y más cuando tienes vídeos de Fung, Berg y otros, que en un principio te dicen que no cuentes calorías, *pero que si no pierdes peso, tienes que
reducir las calorías que comes.*

En el caso de Fung te dice que si no te funciona, hagas ayunos más largos. En el caso de Berg, te recomienda que si haces una comida al día sea de *sólo *1200 kcal. Si haces dos, *sólo *750 kcal cada una.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que oscila entre 85-87 y ha conseguido llegar a 83 contando calorias.



No es exactamente como lo planteas. El tema es que me he pasado dos meses haciendo caso de vuestro mantra de que no contara las calorías y *ni un solo día* conseguí bajar de los 85 kilos que era mi primer objetivo. Fue ponerme a contar las calorías y *todos los días *he dado en báscula menos peso que el día de antes, aparte de que he notado reducción de barriga, y hoy he bajado de 83.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los afinados de peso ridiculos de ese tipo se consiguen de muchas maneras...PERO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA OBESIDAD...que es de lo que hablamos en este hilo.



En mi caso tenía sobrepeso, no obesidad, pero cuando Berg, Fung y otros te dicen que reduzcas calorías y/o las cuentes si no pierdes peso no creo que se estén refiriendo solo a gente con simple sobrepeso. Ellos tratan a centenares de personas. El otro día vi un video sobre OMAD (una comida al día) y lo mismo: haz solo una comida pero cómete solo lo que te quepa en un plato: nada de atracones.

Pueden haber diversos motivos por los que no te funcione y entonces tienes que contar calorías, si tienes un metabolismo demasiado lento, demasiada resistencia a la insulina, etc.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Con la primera frase supongo que respondes a algún puto retrasado que tengo en ignorados pero paso de ver lo que ha dicho.
> 
> ¿Erre que erre? En este hilo he entrado cuatro veces, si no recuerdo mal. La primera para exponer mi caso, la segunda os di las gracias a ti y a Rauxa e hice algún comentario más, la tercera hice una pregunta sobre análisis de sangre y ayuno y la cuarta la de ayer.
> 
> ...



Es muy largo tu post pero yo voy a ser conciso.
- Estas hablando de una oscilacion de peso que es muy pequeña para lo que se esta hablando en este hilo.
- Yo mismo oscilo unos cuatro kilos durante el año, pero siempre orbito alrededor del mismo peso. Incluso los periodos que como mierda que son pocos. Voy de 84-88 y mido 1,87, ningun miedo.
- No hace falta contar calorias porque se recupera el equilibrio hormonal. Estando OBESO vas solito cerca del peso equilibrio, comiendo lo que te da la gana (lo qur te pide el cuerpo, ni mas ni menos).
- Si comes limpio obeso no te vas a poner, algun kilo arriba o abajo pues si, lentamente arriba y abajo es normal.

Ya te han dicho que hay otrod factores que influyen en el equilibrio hormonal (mas que contar calorias) estress, ejercicio, habitos de sueño...pero comiendo limpio (mi opinion) es que las oscilaciones nunca van a ser grandes.

No se que mas te puedo decirte jaja

Pd. Yo estoy en 18-20% de grasa corporal. Para perder mas faltaria coger hierros. Pero eso en principio no es ni mejor ni peor en cuanto a salud, que es de lo que va el hilo. Mas masa muscular mejor respuesta insulica. Si tienes poca masa es muy posible que osciles un poco mas de peso.

Pd. Digo que no contradice en nada, porque tu mismo reconoces que comes como un puto animal y total consigues coger unos kilillos que ya firmarian muchos obesos de verdad. Mas que contar calorias tendrias que contar macros que es lo qur hice yo por curiosidad con una aplicacion, y lo mismo te llevas una sorpresa esos dias que te ataca el estress.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Pues sí que estabas gordo. ¿Qué comías antes, bollos y similares?



No, solo tenia la piramide oficial metida por el culo.

Dulces poquisimos. Bocatas a diario, arroz tres dias a la semana, pasta/pizzas otros tres, por lo demas bien, fruta, verdura, carne y pescado.

Mucho cafe (2-3 diarios) con su sobre de azucar.

Bebia mucho refresco light...que cosas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (16 Jun 2019)

El azúcar engorda, la verdura, los pescados y las carnes bajas en grasas y colesterol malo (hdl), no. Vamos a ver, si comes medio kilo de macarrones al día, engordas. Si comes medio kilo de espinacas, no. El azúcar, las pastas italianas, el pan, el arroz y las patatas engordan. Y si comes demasiado azúcar engordarás, aunque te pases un hora diaria en el gym. El doctor Fung tiene razón. Los médicos se han pasado siglos diciendo que hay que comer cereales todos los días, que no es necesario suprimir de la dieta el azúcar puro, y así pasa, que hay una epidemia de gordura, infartos y diabetes en los países occidentales.
Fumar, beber mucho alcohol y comer mucho azúcar todos los días= infarto, embolia o trombosis.


----------



## angek (16 Jun 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El azúcar engorda, la verdura, los pescados y las carnes bajas en grasas y colesterol malo (hdl), no. Vamos a ver, si comes medio kilo de macarrones al día, engordas. Si comes medio kilo de espinacas, no. El azúcar, las pastas italianas, el pan, el arroz y las patatas engordan. Y si comes demasiado azúcar engordarás, aunque te pases un hora diaria en el gym. El doctor Fung tiene razón. Los médicos se han pasado siglos diciendo que hay que comer cereales todos los días, que no es necesario suprimir de la dieta el azúcar puro, y así pasa, que hay una epidemia de gordura, infartos y diabetes en los países occidentales.
> Fumar, beber mucho alcohol y comer mucho azúcar todos los días= infarto, embolia o trombosis.



En el ámbito nutricionista, para comparar alimentos, es conveniente equiparar el peso calórico.

-Medio kilo de macarrones: 1855 kcal. 
-Medio kilo de espinacas: 115 kcal. 

No rocemos la demagogia, por favor. Se supone que todos buscamos la verdad.


----------



## Mineroblanco (16 Jun 2019)

El azúcar tiene muchas calorias, por supuesto.


----------



## Helalari (16 Jun 2019)

LA comida sana no es solo para corregir el peso. Si dejas de comer cosas peligrosas tu organismo se sentirá mucho mejor en general


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> En el ámbito nutricionista, para comparar alimentos, es conveniente equiparar el peso calórico.
> 
> -Medio kilo de macarrones: 1855 kcal.
> -Medio kilo de espinacas: 115 kcal.
> ...



La analogia correcta seria 200 gr de macarrones vs 200 gr espinacas con 50gr aceite de oliva.

Lo segundo no engorda y son las mismas calorias.


----------



## angek (16 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La analogia correcta seria 200 gr de macarrones vs 200 gr espinacas con 50gr aceite de oliva.
> 
> Lo segundo no engorda y son las mismas calorias.



Efectivamente, para mantener la higiene del debate hacia donde está yendo en cuanto a si contar calorías sirve o no. 

En este versus, algunos del hilo dirán que las calorías del segundo plato son muy importantes o poco importantes. 

Por mi parte opino que las calorías sí importan, aunque los alimentos que las contengan puedan ayudarnos más o menos a meterlas en el sitio correcto o a gestionarlas mejor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Efectivamente, para mantener la higiene del debate hacia donde está yendo en cuanto a si contar calorías sirve o no.
> 
> En este versus, algunos del hilo dirán que las calorías del segundo plato son muy importantes o poco importantes.
> 
> Por mi parte opino que las calorías sí importan, aunque los alimentos que las contengan puedan ayudarnos más o menos a meterlas en el sitio correcto o a gestionarlas mejor.



Por activa y por pasiva tengo que decir que nanai.

Sin tener la insulina por las nubes todo el dia no te pones panceta ni de coña.

Hoy es domingo y entre aperitivo, comida y cena me habre metido entre pecho y espalda 4000 calorias.

El domingo algo hago trabajar el pancreas que toca paella.

Voy a poner asi a palmos lo que me he comido hoy a ver si mi calculo a ojo esta bien:

Aperitivo:
Morro asado, almendras y aceitunas gordal.

Bebida lowcarb verdejo con sifon, cubitos y trozos de limon.

Arroz a la zamorana, 2-3 platos (unos 200 gr de arroz en seco) he echado 500 gr y los demas han comido un plato cumplido pero suele ser 100 gr. El resto lo he rebañado yo.
Ingredientes: manitas, oreja, costillas, tocino de papada, salchichas rojas y blancas.
Calculo a ojo total aperitivo y comida: 2500cal.

Cena: dos huevos fritos con verdura al horno (brocoli, coliflor y pimiento rojo)... bañados con unos 100 gr de ajioli casero.

Postre: Unos 100 gr de tarta casera: Huevos, manzana, cacao puro, aove, grasa de coco, pasas y miel de abedul.

Calculo a ojo: 1500 calorias.

Calculo total: min. 4000 cal.

Digo minimo porque segun las teorias oficiales limitan la grasa para limitar calorias y no os imaginais la animalada de panceta, manitas y demas que le he puesto al arroz. Si lo meto en un app me peta el movil jaja

El resto de semana como una o dos veces al dia y en ningun caso bajo de 2000 calorias, petandolo con total tranquilidad el finde.

Todo esto a ojo porque ya conte al adelgazar por curiosidad y se coje practica.

Pues eso, me parto el culo con lo de contar calorias.


----------



## angek (17 Jun 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por activa y por pasiva tengo que decir que nanai.
> 
> Sin tener la insulina por las nubes todo el dia no te pones panceta ni de coña.
> 
> ...



Me he puesto a mirar recetas de arroz a la zamorana. Mañana o pasao me como uno de ésos, voto a bríos.


----------



## qbit (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## Genis Vell (17 Jun 2019)

mugriento dijo:


> Pues al final de después de más de dos meses, la única forma con la que he conseguido bajar de peso ha sido:
> 
> CONTANDO CALORÍAS.
> 
> ...



Es que eso es lo normal, es decir comiendo a saciedad con la alimentación que se predica en este hilo, lo normal es mantener el peso con ligeras variaciones, salvo que estés o muy gordo o muy flaco.

Luego ya si quieres cambiar hacia arriba y sobretodo hacia abajo debes controlar la cantidad de comida que ingieres para poder gestar el cambio, una vez adaptado al cambio y si todo ha sido correcto tu saciedad y demás indicadores se habrán adaptado a su nueva realidad y podrás volver a comer sin tener el cuenta la cantidad de alimentos.

Lo hemos dicho mil veces, contar calorías va genial cuando la distribución de macros es fija, es decir subir o bajar calorías es subir o bajar cantidad de comida en la misma proporción.

Si en cambio las distribuciones de macros son diversas el conteo de calorías cojea y mucho.

En resumen, si te alimentas de manera coherente no hace falta contar nada, si quieres cambiar algo si hace falta contar la cantidad de alimentos que ingieres y las calorías son la manera más sencilla de hacerlo o de tomar un marco de referencia.


----------



## Zubeg (17 Jun 2019)

Una persona come al año unas toneladas de azucar. Después de oir esta cifra terminé bruscamente de comer el azucar. Lo recibo solo con las frutas


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Jun 2019)

Zubeg dijo:


> Una persona come al año unas toneladas de azucar. Después de oir esta cifra terminé bruscamente de comer el azucar. Lo recibo solo con las frutas



más de tres kilos al dia?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jun 2019)

"Las calorías" hacen llorar al niño Jesús.

Qué hartazgo Dios ya, qué nivel de incompetencia inetelecual masiva


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Jun 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> "Las calorías" hacen llorar al niño Jesús.
> 
> Qué hartazgo Dios ya, qué nivel de incompetencia inetelecual masiva



A mi lo que me harta de verdad es el tema energetico, que si leyes de la termodinámica, que si gasto energetico, demanda de energía...
Es que al tratarlas como energia parece que todo es lo mismo es decir para la gente 2000 kcal son lo mismo sean como sea pero es que pueden ser cosas tan dispares como estas:

2000kCal con 350gr de CH + 50gr de P + 45gr de G
2000kCal con 100gr de CH + 300gr de P + 45gr de G
2000kCal con 30gr de CH + 150gr de P + 140gr de G​2000kCal con 150gr de CH + 30gr de P + 140gr de G


Si a las calorías las llamáramos Unidades Alimenticias Ponderadas o algo así todo sería más fácil y nos obligaríamos a hablar de los macros más:

Estoy consumiendo 2000 UAP en esta distribución 30%CH, 30%P, 40%G y estoy engordando ¿Qué me recomiendas doctor?

Pero a la gente no le pidas que piense más de 5 segundos al día en que se lleva a la boca... eso sí la alineación del Mandril o del Farsa grabada a fuego en la cabeza o el elenco de figurantes de supervivientes u hombres mujeres y viceversa.

Esto sin meternos en la calidad de los alimentos y tal...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jun 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> A mi lo que me harta de verdad es el tema energetico, que si leyes de la termodinámica, que si gasto energetico, demanda de energía...
> Es que al tratarlas como energia parece que todo es lo mismo es decir para la gente 2000 kcal son lo mismo sean como sea pero es que pueden ser cosas tan dispares como estas:
> 
> 2000kCal con 350gr de CH + 50gr de P + 45gr de G
> ...



El mayor responsable: los médicos incompetentes.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Jun 2019)

Entiendo que para gordos irredentos con mentalidad de gordo las calorías sean una tiranía con la que no pueden convivir. Por eso prefieren llevarlas al terreno de lo desconocido propio de Friker Jiménez. De siempre los ricos tendían a la gordura por su buena alimentación y ociosidad y los pobres no por justo lo contrario.

Igual para aquello había otra explicación mejor que el balance energético. Pero seguimos esperando a que aparezca...


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Entiendo que para gordos irredentos con mentalidad de gordo las calorías sean una tiranía con la que no pueden convivir. Por eso prefieren llevarlas al terreno de lo desconocido propio de Friker Jiménez. De siempre los ricos tendían a la gordura por su buena alimentación y ociosidad y los pobres no por justo lo contrario.
> 
> Igual para aquello había otra explicación mejor que el balance energético. Pero seguimos esperando a que aparezca...



Para los gordos irredentos y para todos la tiranía es la cantidad de comida no las calorías.

Las calorías es una forma de representar dicha cantidad ponderando todos los macros, los balances energéticos no tienen nada que ver aquí, ponderar los macros es un error en mi opinión ya que los mete en el mismo saco y parece que le atribuye iguales características a todos ellos, cuando no las tienen.

Lo han dicho aquí miles de veces por activa y por pasiva con comida de verdad, sin la procesada y ultra-palatable que tenemos hoy en día, se puede comer por sensaciones, sin preocuparse.
Con ello en cuenta, si deseo un resultado concreto, subir masa magra, bajar grasa, rendir más en ciertos deportes, debo controlar la cantidad de comida que como y el tipo de esta.
No está de más tener cierta idea (controlar esporádicamente) la cantidad de grasas y proteínas que se ingieren a diario para ver si estamos muy cortos o largos en alguna.

El ejemplo claro son las pesas, podríamos obviar memorizar esas tediosas rutinas con diversos ejercicios, series y repeticiones y hablar de trabajo generado en la sesión ¿no? al fin y al cabo si muevo hierros las leyes de la termo se cumplen, con la tecnología actual cada máquina te diría cuanto has generado y te lo sumaría a un total en tu móvil.

Entonces la OMS diría que la sesión normal de gimnasio son X calorías, da igual que sean generados en sentadillas con 100kg o en curl de biceps con 3kg o con press banca y tal... basando los estudios en la cantidad de trabajo generado y dejando en segundo plano la rutina.
Luego voy al entrenador paco (que solo lee los titulares de los estudios si es que lo hace) y le digo que no me crecen las piernas y me responderá que es porque no hay superávit calorico en la sesión de ejercicios me dira que lo incremente y listo.
Algún friki en burbuja dirá que es porque hago curl de biceps y que mejor haga sentadillas para hacer crecer las piernas y tal, los demás se le echarán encima diciéndole que a ver si en cuerpo humano no va a cumplir las leyes de la termo y tal.
Sacarían el ejemplo de un mozo que hacia una rutina de pierna predefinida generando X calorías y que al incrementar un X% dichas calorías consiguió un aumento de masa muscular en las piernas y se creerán que te han callado la boca y dirán, que explicación mejor que el balance energético no hay, y si les comentas que depende de muchos otros parámetros como tiempo bajo tensión, descansos, series, pesos... te llaman magufo.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Jun 2019)

En el ejemplo que te he puesto de siglos precedentes la comida era " de verdad". Ni procesada ni ultrapalatable. Si comías mucho (por tanto muchas calorías) y no te movías como muchos nobles y realeza pues engordabas. Si comías poco (por tanto pocas calorías) y tenías que hacértelo todo y trabajar de sol a sol pues no. Balance energético de toda la vida.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> En el ejemplo que te he puesto de siglos precedentes la comida era " de verdad". Ni procesada ni ultrapalatable. Si comías mucho (por tanto muchas calorías) y no te movías como muchos nobles y realeza pues engordabas. Si comías poco (por tanto pocas calorías) y tenías que hacértelo todo y trabajar de sol a sol pues no. Balance energético de toda la vida.



Espero que no seas un científico.

Taluecc


----------



## Wein (18 Jun 2019)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Cosa normal, los pobres comeharinas van toda la noche bajando de glucemia. Lo normal es llegar a la analitica con 90.
> 
> Les sacan sangre y se van a 80 sin otra via metabolica que funcione y le da un yuyu.



A mi la glucosa me salió 66, minimo es 74, y no me encontraba mal.


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> En el ejemplo que te he puesto de siglos precedentes la comida era " de verdad". Ni procesada ni ultrapalatable. Si comías mucho (por tanto muchas calorías) y no te movías como muchos nobles y realeza pues engordabas. Si comías poco (por tanto pocas calorías) y tenías que hacértelo todo y trabajar de sol a sol pues no. Balance energético de toda la vida.



Que si, que si, exacto.
Cantidad de comida + distribución de macros + necesidades físicas de dichos macros.
Esa las esencia de todo, las calorías sobran no aportan nada en muchos casos y distraen. 

Si las llamases pollines todo sería igual, a igual reparto de macros y necesidad de estos, subes pollines y engordas bajas pollines y adelgazas, pero no tiene nada que ver con los julios, calorias, balances energética etc...

Porque los alimentos no aportan energía, aportan materia con la que el cuerpo hace lo que tiene que hacer entre otras millones de cosas generan energías de todo tipo, térmica, cinetica, electrica...y a saber q pollas mas


----------



## Stock Option (18 Jun 2019)

Hemos pasado de que las calorías no importan a que no existen. Opositando al subforo Conspiraciones


----------



## Genis Vell (18 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Hemos pasado de que las calorías no importan a que no existen. Opositando al subforo Conspiraciones



Te he respondido educadamente, vemos aquí tu nivel. Gracias por ahorrarme el desgaste del teclado respondiéndote. Suerte.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Jun 2019)

El terraplanista Óliver Ibáñez es de lo más educado que hay y no por ello deja de ser un magufo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Jun 2019)

¿La gente que no entiende las dietas altas en grasa son estúpidos?

Las grasas Y LOS HIDRATOS aportan energía y engordan.
Para adelgazar puedes reducir grasas, hidratos, o ambos a la vez.
Si quitas muchos hidratos y subes un poco las grasas, estaras ingiriendo menos energia que hasta ahora, y adelgazas.
Según muchos estudios, el ser humano está diseñado para usar más grasa que hidratos. Estas dietas son sanas.
Pues nada, que no lo captan.

-¡¡¡pe,pe,peee.... pero es que es mucha grasa!!!!
- FACEPALM


----------



## Usersiter (18 Jun 2019)

*Acute or chronic upregulation of mitochondrial fatty acid oxidation has no net effect on whole-body energy expenditure or adiposity.

Acute or chronic upregulation of mitochondrial fatty acid oxidation has no net effect on whole-body energy expenditure or adiposity. - PubMed - NCBI

We conclude that negative energy balance is a prerequisite for weight reduction, and increased fatty acid oxidation per se has little, if any, effect to reduce adiposity. *


----------



## Otto Fenix (18 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Entiendo que para gordos irredentos con mentalidad de gordo las calorías sean una tiranía con la que no pueden convivir. Por eso prefieren llevarlas al terreno de lo desconocido propio de Friker Jiménez. De siempre los ricos tendían a la gordura por su buena alimentación y ociosidad y los pobres no por justo lo contrario.
> 
> Igual para aquello había otra explicación mejor que el balance energético. Pero seguimos esperando a que aparezca...



Estas 1000 paginas de hilo no te parecen suficiente explicacion?

Eres tonto?


----------



## Otto Fenix (18 Jun 2019)

VOX o derroición dijo:


> ¿La gente que no entiende las dietas altas en grasa son estúpidos?
> 
> Las grasas Y LOS HIDRATOS aportan energía y engordan.
> Para adelgazar puedes reducir grasas, hidratos, o ambos a la vez.
> ...



No has captado mucho el hilo, sin acritud.

Aqui quitamos un poco de hidratos y metemos un mucho de grasa.


----------



## Stock Option (18 Jun 2019)

Otto Fenix dijo:


> Estas 1000 paginas de hilo no te parecen suficiente explicacion?
> 
> Eres tonto?



Las pajas mentales que compartáis en el foro no son una explicación.

Por mi parte no necesito preguntarte si eres tonto.


----------



## autsaider (19 Jun 2019)

Este es el hilo donde preguntarlo.

Linus explica que el único azúcar que el cuerpo usa es la glucosa. El resto de azúcares le sirven de poco y encima le causan trabajo y problemas. Él recomienda tomar jarabe de maiz porque está hecho de glucosa.

Opiniones pido.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Este es el hilo donde preguntarlo.
> 
> Linus explica que el único azúcar que el cuerpo usa es la glucosa. El resto de azúcares le sirven de poco y encima le causan trabajo y problemas. Él recomienda tomar jarabe de maiz porque está hecho de glucosa.
> 
> Opiniones pido.



hasta donde sé, el jarabe de maíz no está hecho de glucosa, sino de glucosa y fructosa en proporción 45%-55%
Dado que la fructosa en grandes cantidades es un billete expreso al hígado graso, no parece muy buena idea esa recomendación.


----------



## autsaider (20 Jun 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> hasta donde sé, el jarabe de maíz no está hecho de glucosa, sino de glucosa y fructosa en proporción 45%-55%
> Dado que la fructosa en grandes cantidades es un billete expreso al hígado graso, no parece muy buena idea esa recomendación.



Ahora lo procesan y lo transforman en alto en fructosa. Pero en la época de Linus (hace solo unas décadas) debía ser distinto.

De todos modos mi pregunta era acerca de consumir glucosa por ser necesaria y suprimir el resto de azúcares por ser tóxicos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jun 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Ahora lo procesan y lo transforman en alto en fructosa. Pero en la época de Linus (hace solo unas décadas) debía ser distinto.
> 
> De todos modos mi pregunta era acerca de consumir glucosa por ser necesaria y suprimir el resto de azúcares por ser tóxicos.



Siendo así, al menos esquivas la bala de la fructosa. 
Pero sigues teniendo el problema de que tu cuerpo no está diseñado para alimentarse de glucosa pura. 
Otra cosa es que uses el jarabe de maíz como endulzante en lugar de usar azúcar, y lo tomes con moderación y mezclado con otros alimentos, con el objetivo específico de endulzar.

Ahora, alimentarse de jarabe de maíz... te pasarías el día en la noria de "pico de glucemia-pico de insulina-valle de glucemia-apetito-vuelta a empezar", porque lo que el cuerpo necesita es mantener un suministro estable de glucosa hacia la sangre que se equilibre con la salida de glucosa de la sangre hacia los tejidos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Las pajas mentales que compartáis en el foro no son una explicación.
> 
> Por mi parte no necesito preguntarte si eres tonto.



Pajas mentales?

Mas de mil paginas de hilos, con experiencias y estudios serios.

El mecanismo de accion de la insulina y los hidratos explicados hasta la saciedad. Nada del otro mundo, cualquiera que tenga algun diabetico en la familia sabe de que va la cosa. Lo primero que le pasa a un diabetico tipo I es una perdida masiva de grasa al carecer de suficiente insulina.

Este mecanismo es exactamente el mismo en diabeticos y personas sanas, y los efectos de falta de insulina no admiten discusion.

y en vez de hacerte el ofendidito porque algun conforero te llame tonto, y trollear sin base alguna, si quieres aporta algo util, aunque solo sea por variar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jun 2019)

angek dijo:


> Me he puesto a mirar recetas de arroz a la zamorana. Mañana o pasao me como uno de ésos, voto a bríos.



De las diversas recetas que hay escoja una donde cuezan toda la carne antes de sofreirla.

Se consigue un caldo estupendo como base del arroz y despues de cocido se dora en la sarten, quedando suave, tierna y sabrosa toda la carne.

Los embutidos es lo unico que se sofrie sin cocer.


----------



## Mineroblanco (24 Jun 2019)

El médico Fung recomienda sustituir los cereales, que tienen mucha glucosa, por las legumbres, que tienen menos glucosa. Esos son los mejores trucos para adelgazar: comer carne, pescado, legumbres, verdura, huevos y leche (no demasiados) y eliminar el azúcar puro de la dieta. Y no beber mucho alcohol. Comer fruta, pero no mucha, porque lleva fructosa, un tipo de azúcar. Comer menos cereales.


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

LARGA VIDA A MULET AND FUCK THE REST


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

Aviso de redirección

*M. Mulet* (Denia, 1973) es licenciado en Química y doctor en Bioquímica y Biología Molecular por la Universidad de Valencia.
Profesor Titular del departamento de Biotecnología en la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia, dirige una línea de investigación en el Instituto de Biología Molecular y Celular de Plantas (IBMCP) que trata de desarrollar plantas tolerantes a la sequía o al frío.12
También dirige el Máster en Biotecnología Molecular y Celular de Plantas.2 En su faceta de divulgador científico, ha publicado los libros _Los productos naturales ¡vaya timo!_ de la Editorial Laetoli y _Comer sin miedo_, _Medicina sin engaños_, _La ciencia en la sombra,Transgénicos sin miedo_ y _¿Qué es comer sano?_ de Destino, además de numerosos artículos divulgativos en prensa digital y conferencias a nivel nacional e internacional.
Además, es autor de la sección _Ciencia sin ficción_ en El País Semanal3 y del blog _Tomates con genes_.4
En 2015 recibe el premio tesla de divulgación científica en el evento Naukas Bilbao.56
Desde septiembre de 2017 colabora en la sección escéptica del programa "Hoy por hoy" de Cadena Ser junto a Toni Garrido.
Ha sido nominado en dos ocasiones consecutivas (2017, 2018) a los Premios Nacionales de Gastronomía en la categoría "Gastronomía Saludable (Personalidad)"


----------



## DonCrisis (28 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> _Comer sin miedo_, _Medicina sin engaños_



La verdad es que es un gran título para un libro que ha escrito un gordo


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La verdad es que es un gran título para un libro que ha escrito un gordo




ESTAR GORDO NO ES UNA ENFERMEDAD

ESTAR GORDO NO NECESARIAMENTE IMPLICA TENER MENOR SALUD

¿cuantos delgados ves que la palman, algunos por muerte súbita y son la ostia de deportistas EH?


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

Todo lo que nos han enseñado sobre la obesidad es falso

El segundo dato importante que los médicos han sabido y rechazado durante años es que el peso y la salud no son perfectos sinónimos. Vale, prácticamente todos los estudios concluyen que las personas con sobrepeso tienen peor salud cardiovascular que las personas sin sobrepeso, pero las personas no son medias: hay estudios que han descubierto que entre un tercio y tres cuartos de las personas obesas están metabólicamente sanas. Ni tensión alta, ni colesterol alto ni resistencia a la insulina. Por otra parte, en torno a un cuarto de las personas sin sobrepeso constituyen lo que los epidemiólogos denominan "delgados no sanos". Un estudio publicado en 2016 que había hecho un seguimiento a pacientes durante una media de 19 años descubrió que las personas delgadas que no hacen ejercicio tienen un riesgo dos veces mayor de padecer diabetes que las personas obesas que hacen ejercicio. Los hábitos, independientemente del peso, son lo que de verdad importa. Hay decenas de indicadores, como el consumo de frutas y verduras, el ejercicio regular o la fuerza de agarre, que aportan una instantánea más clara de la salud de una persona que un simple vistazo desde el otro lado de una sala.


----------



## DonCrisis (28 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> ESTAR GORDO NO ES UNA ENFERMEDAD
> 
> ESTAR GORDO NO NECESARIAMENTE IMPLICA TENER MENOR SALUD
> 
> ¿cuantos delgados ves que la palman, algunos por muerte súbita y son la ostia de deportistas EH?



Que haya delgados que mueran no significa que estar gordo no sea malo. Si tú quieres seguir los consejos nutricionales de un gordo para sentirte bien, adelante.


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Que haya delgados que mueran no significa que estar gordo no sea malo. Si tú quieres seguir los consejos nutricionales de un gordo para sentirte bien, adelante.



Lee y APRENDE 

La ignorancia prodigiosa de Mercedes Milá


----------



## DonCrisis (28 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Lee y APRENDE
> 
> La ignorancia prodigiosa de Mercedes Milá



Si eso está muy bien y yo no voy a tumbar los argumentos de ese señor aludiendo a su obesidad. Pero soy un hombre simple: no creo en los calvos que me prometen recuperar el pelo, en los vagabundos que me prometen ser rico, ni en los gordos que me prometen dietas perfectas. Si usted quiere seguir los consejos nutricionales de un gordo, me parece perfecto. Espero que le vaya bien.


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Si eso está muy bien y yo no voy a tumbar los argumentos de ese señor aludiendo a su obesidad. Pero soy un hombre simple: no creo en los calvos que me prometen recuperar el pelo, en los vagabundos que me prometen ser rico, ni en los gordos que me prometen dietas perfectas. Si usted quiere seguir los consejos nutricionales de un gordo, me parece perfecto. Espero que le vaya bien.



Ser gordo puede ser saludable.

Lea y olvide las dietas. Su salud lo agradecerá.


----------



## DonCrisis (28 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ser gordo puede ser saludable.
> 
> Lea y olvide las dietas. Su salud lo agradecerá.



Si usted quiere ser gordo, yo no tengo ningún problema en ello.


----------



## Genis Vell (28 Jun 2019)

Claro que sí, ya ha llegado el Fat-shaming a España ahora decir que estar obeso es una enfermedad ataca a lo políticamente correcto. Rechazar a una gorda también... Lo dice un doctorado y la Mercedes Milá.


----------



## Usersiter (28 Jun 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Claro que sí, ya ha llegado el Fat-shaming a España ahora decir que estar obeso es una enfermedad ataca a lo políticamente correcto. Rechazar a una gorda también... Lo dice un doctorado y la Mercedes Milá.



Te equivocas. MULET TIENE PELASSO.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jun 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Te equivocas. MULET TIENE PELASSO.



Mullet es un gordo fofo




Y tu un troll Paco de mierda


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Jun 2019)

CAVEAT: sí, en efecto, se puede estar gordo y sano (para un valor dado) y estar flaco y tener enfermedades de obeso,, porque la grasa que es perjudicial para la salud es la *grasa visceral.*


Un* TOFI *(thin outside fat inside) es precisamente eso: alguien que sin tener "sobrepeso", tiene una elevada resistencia a la insulina que le lleva a importantes depósitos de grasa envolviendo los órganos.

Por cierto, que la grasa visceral NO VIENE de la grasa de la dieta: es TODA grasa creada por DNL

Así que a cagar los grasófobos, que la obesidad peligrosa viene de otra parte.

Añado: un señor gordo, per se, puede saber mucho sobre cómo adelgazar y haber decidido simple y llanamente no poner sus conocimientos en práctica, es cierto. Pero como mínimo es sospechoso.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

¿Tenéis estudios acerca de que se pierde más grasa reduciendo los hidratos de cárbono?

Es que estaba viendo un video de powerexplosive donde explica que en cualquier dieta (sea mejor o peor) se pierde peso. Pero en las de bajo azúcar, debido a que cada gramo de glucógeno acumula varios gramos de agua, pues da la impresión de que se pierde más que con las demás. Pero eso es solo una impresión. Y de hecho a largo plazo es mejor que la dieta contenga hidrato porque el hidrato hace aumentar las hormonas del metabolismo. Por último acaban recomendando una dieta flexible donde los alimentos buenos sean el 80% y los malos el 20%. O sea un 20% de la rica comida basura y un 80% de comida natural.


----------



## angek (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ...Por último acaban recomendando una dieta flexible donde los alimentos buenos sean el 80% y los malos el 20%. O sea un 20% de la rica comida basura y un 80% de comida natural.



Todo parecía prometedor hasta ese punto. 

Y es que cuando los nutricionistas o entrenadores se meten a psicólogos es como cuando los médicos se meten a psicólogos. 

Cuñadean sin una formación decente detrás.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Tenéis estudios acerca de que se pierde más grasa reduciendo los hidratos de cárbono?
> 
> Es que estaba viendo un video de powerexplosive donde explica que en cualquier dieta (sea mejor o peor) se pierde peso. Pero en las de bajo azúcar, debido a que cada gramo de glucógeno acumula varios gramos de agua, pues da la impresión de que se pierde más que con las demás. Pero eso es solo una impresión. Y de hecho a largo plazo es mejor que la dieta contenga hidrato porque el hidrato hace aumentar las hormonas del metabolismo. Por último acaban recomendando una dieta flexible donde los alimentos buenos sean el 80% y los malos el 20%. O sea un 20% de la rica comida basura y un 80% de comida natural.



Llevas años leyendo y comentando el hilo pero pareces incapaz de entender los fundamentos básicos de las hipótesis principales que se han expuesto.

Te pasa algo?


----------



## Usersiter (2 Jul 2019)

Jur: 13 motivos para no temer a los carbohidratos | El Huffington Post


----------



## Usersiter (2 Jul 2019)

en el hilo hay gente que habla mal de la comida SEGURO QUE LUEGO SE LA COMEN A ESCONDIDAS



minuto 1:56


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

Yo estoy más o menos igual.

Al profundizar más sobre el colesterol, me preocupa, dado que esos niveles son indicadores de riesgo de evento cardiovascular.

En esta web hay calculadoras para ello:

Calculators - The Blood Code

Por mi parte no creo que venga de comer mucha grasa saturada, sino de la falta de movimiento y el estrés. Hablo de mi caso.

Puede ser un side effect de perder mucha grasa muy rápido o, como decía alguien de este hilo, a que el patrón de peligros de los TG altos venga de los no ketoadaptados.

De todas formas, llevo ya un tiempo intentando quitarme de los ayunos intermitentes, aunque son tan cómodos.

Aquí un texto que me resultó interesante.


Edit: Antes de que los Fungies vengan, esto es lo que dijo Jason Fung hace un año:


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

En realidad se lo puede tomar uno como una forma de desintoxicarse, lo que lo puede llevar a uno a esos niveles. 

La pérdida de mucha grasa puede hasta ser perjudicial, en el sentido de que es ahí donde se almacena mucho tóxico del cuerpo que al pasar a combustionar debe volver a _procesarse_. 

¿Ha habido ejercicio involucrado?


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

A mí también. De hecho, me recetaron estatinas, las cuales ni compré. 

Pero la evidencia que me ha dado tiempo a leer es muy ambigua. Hay estudios para todos los gustos, pero ninguno (que haya visto) que presente una relación TG/HDL así como buena.


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

Ok. En mi caso no ha habido ejercicio apenas. 
Ai en el tuyo sí, puedo suponer que añadirlo para mí no debería _mejorar _mi perfil.


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

Pues no.

Pero tampoco me he vuelto muy loco con ellas. Un tiempo sí me me metía bulletproof coffees y cosas así, pero dejaron de apetecerme.

En orden de cantidad:

- Aove, frutos secos y aguacates: 60%
- Huevos, queso, leche, mantequilla, grasa animal: 30%
- Resto: 10%

Aunque como de todo. Últimamente muchas legumbres y frutas. Aunque no sea top de sano, sí que me son cómodas y convenientes.

Pensaba hacerme otro análisis en septiembre. A ver qué tal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jul 2019)

La primera pregunta sería ¿Qué había antes?
Porque hombre, supongo que si te espanta el resultado, será porque lo comparas con algo.
Si lo comparas con anteriores análisis es una cosa, pero si lo comparas con los valores de referencia, sin datos anteriores, sólo sabrías que ahora estás fuera de rango, pero no la trayectoria.

La segunda pregunta sería en qué condiciones te hiciste los análisis. Ten en cuenta que los triglicéridos son grasas in itinere, pero en principio no puede saberse si van camino de los adipocitos (a la lorza) o de los tejidos musculares y periféricos (a reponer combustible consumido durante el ejercicio, o por el consumo energético basal). Si te presentaste a sacarte sangre en ayunas y/o después de una paliza de esas que te dejan al borde de la rabdomiolisis, es posible que te salieran los TG por las nubes porque tu cuerpo estaba reponiendo las reservas locales de músculos y tejidos periféricos, no porque estuviera transportando grasuca al michelín (o peor, a "abrigar" las vísceras).

Idem el colesterol LDL, que transporta colesterol (=ladrillos para reparar boquetes) a los tejidos: ¿Iba camino de las arterias, dañadas por la inflamación crónica, o iba camino de los músculos, dañados por una paliza de cross-fit?


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

Hombre, mucho cambio no es, aunque debería haber mejorado. 

Yo venía de las típicas analíticas que al entregarlas te dicen que estás como un roble. LDL ultrabajo, HDL alto y TG por los suelos. 

Justo al revés que ahora. 

....también con menos estrés y durmiendo más que ahora.


----------



## angek (3 Jul 2019)

¿Has calculado tu grasa corporal?

¿La sabías antes?

Es que si se trata de una carretilla de grasa lo que has perdido, sería razonable pensar que el cuerpo debe acostumbrarse un poco al nuevo sergiomaor y mientras tanto da tiros de ciego...


----------



## fmc (3 Jul 2019)

Las saturadas no te suben los TG, como mucho el LDL (lo cual no es problema). Estabiliza el peso un par de meses y repite la analítica a ver qué tal sale. Si metes algo más de grasas buenas (p.e. pescado), mejor


----------



## fmc (3 Jul 2019)

Los TG sí. Como dice Smiling Jack más arriba, los TG en sangre pueden ir camino de almacenarse (lo cual es malo porque significa que estás engordando) o de vuelta para usarlos (lo cual ya no parece tan grave). El LDL diría que es más por la dieta alta en grasas (saturadas), pero habría que ver el perfil de LDL para ver si es bueno o malo.


----------



## p_pin (3 Jul 2019)

Hola, me sumo al hilo.

Yo he cambiado algunos hábitos, comía demasiado embutido, me encantan los bocatas, y también bollería industrial.... y lo he sustituído por desayunos como nueces y chocolate negro, y por la noche nada de bocatas, y en cuanto el embutido muy poco y tomo más Jamon york

Hago un poco más de ejercicio, y se me está quedando un "tipín".... mido 1,77 y peso 68Kg... pero en la zona de la barriga tengo "lorzas", que cuando estoy estirado, de pie o tumbado no se notan, pero al sentarme parecen el típico flotador, se pliega la piel, aunque no hay demasiada grasa, no se pellizca con facilidad.... qué formas hay para quitarlo? qué tipo de ejercicio? u otro remedio?


----------



## Usersiter (3 Jul 2019)

Mucha historia pero seguro que Mulet tiene bien el colesterol y Basulto esta como un toro.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Mucha historia pero seguro que Mulet tiene bien el colesterol y Basulto esta como un toro.



Basulto como buen herbivoro tiene los ojos tristes...


----------



## Usersiter (3 Jul 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Basulto como buen herbivoro tiene los ojos tristes...



Ninguno de los que sale es Basulto. Que decepción.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ninguno de los que sale es Basulto. Que decepción.



Solo te he puesto el video de ejemplo para q luego tu lo compares con Basulto.


----------



## Usersiter (3 Jul 2019)

Lo único que veo en el video son ojos, yo puedo hacer otro con ojos y poner este musicón:


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jul 2019)

Sois unos ansias. Quereis en dos meses arreglar los desaguisados metabolicos de años y años comiendo procesados.

Yo me hice la primera analitica post paleo al año.

Mis niveles de colesterol, trigliceridos y transaminasas todos en rango. Y me salian año tras año con algun desfase en las analiticas de la mutua.

Para lo del colesterol te doy dos pistas.

- Los lacteos (incluida la mantequilla) asi de inicio hay que eliminarlos. El porcentaje de distintos niveles de intolerancias/alergias, es bastante alto en España.

- Segundo, creo que he leido despues que te machacas a ejercicio. Una de las funciones del coleterol es reparacion. Ejercicio intenso es nivel de colesterol un poco alto. Colesterol 220 estas en rango lo diga quien lo diga. Bajaron el rango para endosar mas pastillas.

Tengo algun amigo que corre maratones, delgado y fibroso y colesterol mas alto que tu, y rayado por las chorradas de los medicos. Resetea tu mente que esta demostrado que tu nivel es el bueno. Lo malo es tenerlo artificialmente bajo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jul 2019)

Tambien os lanzais al ayuno muy rapido sin haber regulado aun bien el metabolismo de las grasas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Jul 2019)

Te has puesto a adelgazar en modo turbo, lchf, ayuno y ejercicio intenso, y lo que has adelgazado es mucho y tienes que darte tiempo.

Fiate solo de tus sensaciones y no tengas prisa, que esto no es la dieta de la alcachofa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Lo único que veo en el video son ojos, yo puedo hacer otro con ojos y poner este musicón:



Pues eso: que son ojos de niño de biafra:





Tápale la mitad inferior de la cara al gachó con el pulgar: ¿No ves cómo la sonrisa no le llega a los ojos? ¿No ves que tiene la mirada triste, como alucinada?

Cosas de la malnutrición.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues eso: que son ojos de niño de biafra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 124304
> Ver archivo adjunto 124305
> ...



Dan ganas de darle collejas.


Cuando salio el estudio PURE salio como buen perro del sistema a buscarle fallos.

Solo se le ocurria decir que el estudio no separaba por tipos de hidratos.

Subnormalada total porque lo importante es el pequeño detalle de si separa por tipos de grasas. La mayor ingesta de saturadas da menor incidencias de enfermedades cardiovasculares y en general.

Cuando se lo indicabas en sus redes sociales o te ignoraba o te bloqueaba.

Como buen puto vegano entraba en shock ante lo benigno de las grasas saturadas, que queda demostrado incontestablemente en el PURE.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jul 2019)

Los trigliceridos suelen ir asociados al higado graso. No es descabellado decir que en dos meses aun tengas el higado ligeramente encebollado.

Tambien la explicacion que te ha dado Smiling. Tu via metabolica de grasas aun esta en via de desarrollo. Es habitual en el proceso de ketoadaptacion que sueltes mas cuerpos cetonicos de lo necesario para alimentar esa via metabolica.

Pd. Los lacteos no son santo de mi devocion. La grasa saturada rica rica y con fundamento es la de huevos y casqueria. Y los torreznos son tus amigos.


----------



## Rauxa (4 Jul 2019)

Cuando eres obeso tienes los órganos recubiertos de grasa. 
Cuando empiezas a hacer las cosas bien: algún ayuno, menos hidratos refinados, más grasas.... El cuerpo empieza a tirar de grasas como combustible principal. En ese momento la grasa que recubre tus órganos se va deshaciendo de tus órganos para pasar a la sangre. Si durante esa fase tu haces alguna analítica es normal tener colesterol alto o triglicéridos por las nubes. De ahí la importancia de lo que te decía Smilling Jack (saber si esa grasa se va dirección a metabolizarse o bien a recubrir tus órganos).

Si vas haciendo las cosas bien, la grasa la sudarás, mearás, excretarás... y al cabo de unas semanas, verás como las analíticas cambian radicalmente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jul 2019)

Estas soltando mierda toxica en plan Chernobil jaja

De acido urico alto tambien se un poco, cantera en el riñon incluida.

Asi a bote pronto sufres un proceso de acidificacion generalizada o estas en proceso de eliminar todos esos residuos de tu anterior locura dietetica.

Si persistes en las analiticas despues de unos meses estas haciendo algo mal.

Errores mas comunes:
- Estas haciendo una hiperproteica en vez de una LCHF.
- Te falta verdura en la dieta que es muy basificante.
- Estas cayendo en algun procesado con mierda oculta en forma de harinuzas. Cuidado con los jamones de york, pavofrios o similares.
- CUIDADO con los refrescos light.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (4 Jul 2019)

Buenas. ¿Como manejais el consumo de medicamentos como los antiinflamatorios con el ayuno? ¿os saltais el ayuno esos días? me han prescrito antiinflamatorio cada 8 horas.


----------



## autsaider (4 Jul 2019)

Está demostrado que gente con problemas cerebrales serios mejoran al entrar en cetosis. ¿Y qué hay de los que no tenemos el cerebro gravemente jodido? ¿Hay estudios de como afecta la cetosis al cerebro normal?


----------



## autsaider (4 Jul 2019)

En mi opinión lo que estás haciendo es peligroso.

Una cosa es venir aquí a preguntar o discutir sobre algún asunto en concreto (es lo que yo hago), y otra cosa es poner en marcha un plan de salud y venir aquí a que estos cuñaos (que han visto al Dr. House en la tele y creen que eso los acredita como maestros de la dieta y la salud) te orienten sobre tu plan de salud en marcha.


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Llevas años leyendo y comentando el hilo pero pareces incapaz de entender los fundamentos básicos de las hipótesis principales que se han expuesto.
> 
> Te pasa algo?



Adam Drenowski demostró (él no maneja hipótesis como vosotros) que hasta los niños tienen un límite cuando se trata de comer dulces. Pero que cuando a la grasa se le añade algo de azúcar no hay límite.

La industria de la comida tomó nota de ello: el negocio está en vender grasa con algo de azúcar.

El resultado es que el chocolate y el resto de los "dulces" corrientes en realidad no son dulces como la gente cree. Son en realidad grasa con algo de azúcar.

Y como eres retrasado pues no has entendido nada.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Adam Drenowski demostró (él no maneja hipótesis como vosotros) que hasta los niños tienen un límite cuando se trata de comer dulces. Pero que cuando a la grasa se le añade algo de azúcar no hay límite.
> 
> La industria de la comida tomó nota de ello: el negocio está en vender grasa con algo de azúcar.
> 
> ...



Joder qué nivel


----------



## angek (5 Jul 2019)

Yeah. El estudio de PubMed tranquiliza, aunque me gustaría leérmelo y saber si dice algo de los triglicéridos. 

A estas alturas de la película, el LDL a esos niveles no asusta, pero los triglis a mí sí. Y lo digo por mi caso. 

Si en el tuyo hubo mucho ejercicio involucrado o quema de sebo, igual puede pasar por ello, pero yo ni he perdido grasa ni he hecho nada físico. 

Tengo mi analítica en el móvil. 183 de TG. Para septiembre, que espero haber escapado algo del estrés, me haré otra. Y me preocuparé si siguen por ahí.


----------



## angek (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Adam Drenowski demostró (él no maneja hipótesis como vosotros) que hasta los niños tienen un límite cuando se trata de comer dulces. Pero que cuando a la grasa se le añade algo de azúcar no hay límite.
> 
> La industria de la comida tomó nota de ello: el negocio está en vender grasa con algo de azúcar.
> 
> El resultado es que el chocolate y el resto de los "dulces" corrientes en realidad no son dulces como la gente cree. Son en realidad grasa con algo de azúcar.



El orden de los ingredientes en los productos viene dado por la cantidad de ellos. Cuanto antes aparezca un ingrediente, más cantidad lleva:






















Si el negocio está en vender grasa con azúcar, pudiendo vender azúcar con grasa, están perdiendo dinero. La grasa es más _cara_ de obtener.

Los biocombustibles, que pretenden ser una fuente de energía lo más barata de obtener posible, no los sacan precisamente de cocos, palma o aguacates, sino de maíz, caña de azúcar, soja, remolacha.....


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2019)

angek dijo:


> El orden de los ingredientes en los productos viene dado por la cantidad de ellos. Cuanto antes aparezca un ingrediente, más cantidad lleva



Si lo mides en calorías (que es lo lógico y normal) el 60-70% (o más) de las calorias de los "dulces" vienen de la grasa.


----------



## Stock Option (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Si lo mides en calorías (que es lo lógico y normal) el 60-70% (o más) de las calorias de los "dulces" vienen de la grasa.



Aquí las calorías no gozan de mucho predicamento. Los hay desde que dicen que no importan hasta que directamente no existen. 

Es el lado más esotérico del hilo. No sabemos si hay algo que sustituya a las calorías o es sencillamente éter.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Si lo mides en calorías (que es lo lógico y normal) el 60-70% (o más) de las calorias de los "dulces" vienen de la grasa.



¿Puede poner tres ejemplos, con su tabla de macros? Es por saber de qué hablamos, y tal.

Un ejemplo se lo aporto yo: nocilla, que es cremosita y grasosa:




32*9 = 288
60*4,1 = 246

Pues a mi una pasta mantecosa como la nocilla, me parece azúcar y grasa a partes iguales (medido en calorías)

Vamos a por la bollería industrial:




Unos phoskitos:

18*9 = 162
58*4,1 = 237,8

Un 46% más de calorías de HC que de grasa

Venga, va, qué otra guarrería se nos ocurre...


----------



## autsaider (5 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Aquí las calorías no gozan de mucho predicamento. Los hay desde que dicen que no importan hasta que directamente no existen.
> 
> Es el lado más esotérico del hilo. No sabemos si hay algo que sustituya a las calorías o es sencillamente éter.



Nuestros antepasados de la edad de hielo jamás comieron un aguacate o una patata. Aquí las comen y dicen que están siguiendo la dieta de la edad del hielo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Nuestros antepasados de la edad de hielo jamás comieron un aguacate o una patata. Aquí las comen y dicen que están siguiendo la dieta de la edad del hielo.



Edad de hielo es lo que tienes en el cerebro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Aquí las calorías no gozan de mucho predicamento. Los hay desde que dicen que no importan hasta que directamente no existen.
> 
> Es el lado más esotérico del hilo. No sabemos si hay algo que sustituya a las calorías o es sencillamente éter.



Las calorias son muy reales (medidas en laboratorio), lo que no es real es donde dice la ciencia oficial que se acumulan en el organismo todas por igual.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Edad de hielo es lo que tienes en el cerebro.



Te duele que te dejen en evidencia.


----------



## Stock Option (6 Jul 2019)

"...lo que no es real es donde dice la ciencia oficial..."

Mismo discurso que los terraplanistas en el subforo conspiraciones. Luego se molestarán si les llamas magufos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> "...lo que no es real es donde dice la ciencia oficial..."
> 
> Mismo discurso que los terraplanistas en el subforo conspiraciones. Luego se molestarán si les llamas magufos.



De verdad y sinceramente, me das asco.

Todavia no se que cojones pintas en el hilo. No aportas una mierda, tampoco rebates nada. Solo entras de vez en cuando a soltar paridas.

Que coño tiene de esoterico explicar la funcion de la insulina.

Con hidratos e insulina engordas y sin insulina adelgazas.

Cualquiera que tenga un diabetico tipo I en la familia se lo puede decir. Cuando se quedan sin la hormona pierden casi toda la grasa corporal.

Aporte algo o vayase a la guarderia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Te duele que te dejen en evidencia.



Eres tan tonto que ni mereces contestacion.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De verdad y sinceramente, me das asco.
> 
> Todavia no se que cojones pintas en el hilo. No aportas una mierda, tampoco rebates nada. Solo entras de vez en cuando a soltar paridas.
> 
> ...



También vas a perder peso si te sometes a sesiones de quimioterapía o si te haces adicto al crack. Pero eso no significa que sea sano. Capullo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> También vas a perder peso si te sometes a sesiones de quimioterapía o si te haces adicto al crack. Pero eso no significa que sea sano. Capullo.



Manzanas traigo. 
Karlos está hablando del mecanismo NATURAL de acumulación de grasa, del papel CRUCIAL que juega la insulina en él, y de cómo en ausencia de insulina te quedas en las guías comas lo que comas. Si quiere yo le amplío con el dato de que todo el que se pincha insulina, engorda. Si todo el que no puede producir insulina adelgaza, y todo el que se inyecta insulina engorda, lo mismo va a ser que lo de engordar y lo de la insulina tiene mucho que ver ¿no le parece?


¿Ha encontrado ya tres ejemplos de "dulces" que sean un 70% de grasa, siquiera en calorías? 
¿O es usted de esos que cuando patinan se ponen de perfil?

Por cierto, no sé si en la edad de hielo se comían o no patatas y aguacates (aunque supongo que aguacates, pocos), pero se comían otros tubérculos similares, como por ejemplo la chufa. Que no es que aquí nadie diga nada de esas chorradas de la edad de hielo que nos endosa (hombre de paja, y tal), pero vamos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> "...lo que no es real es donde dice la ciencia oficial..."
> 
> Mismo discurso que los terraplanistas en el subforo conspiraciones. Luego se molestarán si les llamas magufos.



SI ni siquiera es la ciencia oficial, porque la medicina tiene más de ingeniería que de ciencia.
O sea, que tampoco es que en medicina se estudien más que de modo muy superficial los fundamentos de la nutrición, pero vamos.

Yo a esos señores que prefieren vivir en un disco a vivir en una bola no los conozco de nada. Aquí se dan argumentos basados en estudios científicos, en mecanismos hormonales contrastados y validados y en una plétora de experiencias personales. Lo de que "las calorías son los padres" es, obviamente, un chascarrillo y una simplificación, pero eso usted ya lo sabe. Supongo que a falta de argumentos, buenas son falacias lógicas...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Jul 2019)

Interesante aportación, confirma en parte el planteamiento que ha lanzado Smiling.


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Manzanas traigo.
> Karlos está hablando del mecanismo NATURAL de acumulación de grasa, del papel CRUCIAL que juega la insulina en él, y de cómo en ausencia de insulina te quedas en las guías comas lo que comas. Si quiere yo le amplío con el dato de que todo el que se pincha insulina, engorda. Si todo el que no puede producir insulina adelgaza, y todo el que se inyecta insulina engorda, lo mismo va a ser que lo de engordar y lo de la insulina tiene mucho que ver ¿no le parece?
> 
> ¿Ha encontrado ya tres ejemplos de "dulces" que sean un 70% de grasa, siquiera en calorías?
> ...



Cuatro ejemplos de "dulces" donde hay más calorias de la grasa que del azúcar:
http://takalchocolate.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/bolasTabla.jpg
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91c46CxLnSL._SX569_.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vn-NsACj38Y/VB77GjBkoHI/AAAAAAAAAn8/I6RcLI4XVHQ/s1600/cats.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xqAAOYmsn...acion-nutricional-chocolate-con-leche-dia.jpg

La papa y el aguacate vienen de america. Nuestros antepasados no comieron nada ni parecido.


----------



## Stock Option (6 Jul 2019)

Te jodes por atacar a la leche en base a tus absurdos prejuicios. Voy a seguir fomentando el escepticismo en este hilo cuando corresponda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Te jodes por atacar a la leche en base a tus absurdos prejuicios. Voy a seguir fomentando el escepticismo en este hilo cuando corresponda.



Coño, llamar prejuicios a un 30% de intolerantes/alergicos a los lacteos, en España, es una cosa absurda la mires por donde la mires.

La leche industrial no merece ni llamarse leche. Comprese una vaca si es tolerante o coma queso y le ira mejor que bebiendo esa cosa blanca del tetrabrick.

Hablando con un alergologo amigo de la familia me dijo que si es verdad que se habian disparado en su consulta los casos de problemas con la leche.

El tenia una teoria y yo otra.

Para mi su procesado industrial es muy agresivo y desnaturaliza el producto, mas lo que le quitan, mas lo que le añaden.

Su teoria era que el procesado industrial mezcla leches de vacas de mil procedencias. Antaño solo se consumia leche de tu zona. Las proteinas de distintas vacas hacen que tu flora y tu sistema inmune se vuelva loco.

Puede ser una mezcla de todo sumado a que somos un pais con poca adaptacion genetica al no ser nordicos ni britanicos.


----------



## Stock Option (6 Jul 2019)

El jilo va de combatir la obesidad/sobrepeso. Ya vuestro profeta Fung dijo el El Código de la Obesidad que la leche es neutra respecto a las pérdidas/ganancias de peso.

Si quieres hablar de los presuntos crímenes de la leche abres otro tema.


----------



## DonCrisis (6 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Cuatro ejemplos de "dulces" donde hay más calorias de la grasa que del azúcar:
> http://takalchocolate.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/bolasTabla.jpg
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91c46CxLnSL._SX569_.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vn-NsACj38Y/VB77GjBkoHI/AAAAAAAAAn8/I6RcLI4XVHQ/s1600/cats.jpg
> ...



Pero si en los dos únicos productos comerciales que has puesto se indica claramente que hay más de 55 gramos de azúcares por unos 30 de grasas!!

Decías que había más cantidad de grasas que de azúcar, y no es así...

Incluso calculándolo por calorías (que ya me imagino por qué de repente lo quieres medir por calorías en vez de por peso) salen valores muy parejos,bastante lejanos del "los dulces son grasa con algo de azúcar" que exponías...


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> El jilo va de combatir la obesidad/sobrepeso. Ya vuestro profeta Fung dijo el El Código de la Obesidad que la leche es neutra respecto a las pérdidas/ganancias de peso.
> 
> Si quieres hablar de los presuntos crímenes de la leche abres otro tema.



El tema lo has sacado tu, anormal.


----------



## Stock Option (6 Jul 2019)

Respuestas 3934 y 3941 dirigidas al mismo usuario con exactamente el mismo mensaje. Pero eh, el tema lo saco yo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pero si en los dos únicos productos comerciales que has puesto se indica claramente que hay más de 55 gramos de azúcares por unos 30 de grasas!!
> 
> Decías que había más cantidad de grasas que de azúcar, y no es así...
> 
> Incluso calculándolo por calorías (que ya me imagino por qué de repente lo quieres medir por calorías en vez de por peso) salen valores muy parejos,bastante lejanos del "los dulces son grasa con algo de azúcar" que exponías...



Al chaval no le computa mucho el cerebro no se lo tenga en cuenta.

Este hace unos años aparecio por el hilo diciendo que el ser humano es hervivoro porque no somos capaces de matar un simple pollo con nuestras propias manos. De ahi se acuño el termino 'pollo acorazado' de Tico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Respuestas 3934 y 3941 dirigidas al mismo usuario con exactamente el mismo mensaje. Pero eh, el tema lo saco yo.



Algun problema en atacar en un par de post de Dios sabe cuando un producto tan procesado como el que mas y con lactosa que es un azucar aqui y en Lima?

Lease el titulo del hilo no hace falta abrir otro.


Pd. Ya de paso nos cuenta que trauma tiene ud con la leche.


----------



## Stock Option (6 Jul 2019)

Atacas no solo a la leche. También a los lácteos en general, los cuales no se caracterizan por su abundancia de azúcar precisamente.

Es decir que ni sobrepeso ni azúcar. Completamente ajeno al hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Atacas no solo a la leche. También a los lácteos en general, los cuales no se caracterizan por su abundancia de azúcar precisamente.
> 
> Es decir que ni sobrepeso ni azúcar. Completamente ajeno al hilo.



Ya que te gusta tanto la mineria forera si buscas veras que considero aptos los fermentados. Si no tienes ninguna intolerancia, esta claro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Cuatro ejemplos de "dulces" donde hay más calorias de la grasa que del azúcar:
> http://takalchocolate.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/bolasTabla.jpg
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91c46CxLnSL._SX569_.jpg
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vn-NsACj38Y/VB77GjBkoHI/AAAAAAAAAn8/I6RcLI4XVHQ/s1600/cats.jpg
> ...



Le pedí tres ejemplos, no que me pusiera el mismo ejemplo tres veces. Los links 1, 2 y 4 son EL MISMO "dulce", CHOCOLATE.
Y pa eso, es un ejemplo de MIERDA, porque la proporción de calorías que provienen de la grasa no alcanza el 60% ese mínimo que usted decía, y eso que el chocolate no deja de ser CACAO (un fruto seco con un 50% en peso de materia grasa) REBAJADO CON AZÚCAR.

El otro ejemplo que me trae es el de un bizcocho del que no puedo juzgar gran cosa, pero que debe de ser alguna clase de receta casera, porque lo está comparando con un bizcocho con pepitas de chocolate "normal"...
...y ni por esas alcanza ninguno de los dos el 60% de calorías provenientes de la grasa.


----------



## morenojc3 (7 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Le pedí tres ejemplos, no que me pusiera el mismo ejemplo tres veces. Los links 1, 2 y 4 son EL MISMO "dulce", CHOCOLATE.
> Y pa eso, es un ejemplo de MIERDA, porque la proporción de calorías que provienen de la grasa no alcanza el 60% ese mínimo que usted decía, y eso que el chocolate no deja de ser CACAO (un fruto seco con un 50% en peso de materia grasa) REBAJADO CON AZÚCAR.
> 
> El otro ejemplo que me trae es el de un bizcocho del que no puedo juzgar gran cosa, pero que debe de ser alguna clase de receta casera, porque lo está comparando con un bizcocho con pepitas de chocolate "normal"...
> ...y ni por esas alcanza ninguno de los dos el 60% de calorías provenientes de la grasa.



¿Soy yo el único que ve que Tico se ha comido un owned de libro? Soy asiduo lector del hilo y leo con mucho interés vuestros comentarios. No porque esté gordo (al revés, soy de complexión delgada de toda la vida) pero me preocupa mi alimentación. Y lo dicho, con toda la objetividad del mundo Tico, te han pedido tres ejempos, y has dado 1 (si es que vale...)


----------



## 2B-san (8 Jul 2019)

Ayer vi un programa de Chicote de estos de su programa: "Te lo vas a Comer"
y trato el tema de la comida que les dan a los deportistas de elite de España en los centros de alto rendimiento. Pues bien, los deportistas se quejaron, los del club de remo principalmente,ya que no podían cumplir las directrices que les daba su federación para obtener mayor rendimiento, sobre lo que comer:

- Nada de HARINAS REFINADAS, patatas, arroz blanco, etc
- Nada de azucares y alimentos procesados



Pero luego en otro punto la federación también les decían:

- Pocas grasas

¿Que iban a tener que comer pues?
¿Solo proteínas?



Casi les piden a nuestros deportistas de elite que lleven la dieta que se recomienda en este hilo.

Y no pueden cumplirlo, por que la empresa que gestiona el centro ese, les mete guarradas en la dieta diaria, la comida es estilo bufé y siempre hay plato de pasta con salsa precocinada, arroz blanco, patatas, o algo similar, ademas de comida con aspecto de mierda. Todo bastante insalubre y que ninguno de aquí se comería.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jul 2019)

Tibor dijo:


> Ayer vi un programa de Chicote de estos de su programa: "Te lo vas a Comer"
> y trato el tema de la comida que les dan a los deportistas de elite de España en los centros de alto rendimiento. Pues bien, los deportistas se quejaron, los del club de remo principalmente,ya que no podían cumplir las directrices que les daba su federación para obtener mayor rendimiento, sobre lo que comer:
> 
> - Nada de HARINAS REFINADAS, patatas, arroz blanco, etc
> ...



A grosso modo, la ciencia "oficial", ha dado con media tecla:
Fuera refinados (azúcares y harinas).

Ahora sólo les falta decir que se pueden aumetar las grasas saludables.
Pero vamos, como son tan hipercalóricas y ahí les tenemos contando calorías todo el puto día, será difícil. Pero todo llegará.


----------



## Stock Option (9 Jul 2019)

No me cites para esto, subnormal.


----------



## Stock Option (9 Jul 2019)

Y tanto que no volverá a ocurrir. A ignorados.

PD: Cómeme los huevos, que es un "superalimento".


----------



## 2B-san (9 Jul 2019)

El que ignora primero, pierde la discusión, es ley de internet.


----------



## Stock Option (9 Jul 2019)

Otro al ignore.

"Cuanto menos bulto, más claridad"

Sabiduría popular.


----------



## Usersiter (9 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Otro al ignore.
> 
> "Cuanto menos bulto, más claridad"
> 
> Sabiduría popular.



vaya FUL ESTAMBUL, entra en esta cuenta y aprende:

https://mobile.twitter.com/somatotropina2


----------



## Stock Option (9 Jul 2019)

Éste es el retrasado definitivo que ni se da cuenta que no entro al hilo a respaldar lo que se defiende aquí. Encima va y me cita en otro hilo con la misma tontada  

Evidentemente también al ignore. Que no discrimino por ideas, es solo por ser tonto.


----------



## Usersiter (9 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Éste es el retrasado definitivo que ni se da cuenta que no entro al hilo a respaldar lo que se defiende aquí. Encima va y me cita en otro hilo con la misma tontada
> 
> Evidentemente también al ignore. Que no discrimino por ideas, es solo por ser tonto.



juas JUR JUR JAR JAR JAR JAR GIURI GUIRU GAAAAA SOY PALEO PA-LE-TO


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> No me cites para esto, subnormal.



Pues ha tenido su gracia.


----------



## Stock Option (9 Jul 2019)

Ignoro el tema y acabamos antes.

Esto se ha convertido en una mezcla entre guardería y conspiraciones.


----------



## Maddie (10 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 113063
> 
> 
> UN GRANDE



Pero de tamaño. Yo desconfío de alguien que sabiendo comer "bien" está pasado de peso. Son como esos adivinos que nunca logran sacarse el gordo, o invertir en negocios exitosos pero que afirman ver el futuro de cualquiera.

Si es tan bueno porque esta gordo? si ves el futuro, porqué hace 10 años no compraste acciones de Amazon?

Un sin sentido igual que lo que postulan. Comemos mejor que hace 50 años, hahahaha, yes sure!!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Ignoro el tema y acabamos antes.
> 
> Esto se ha convertido en una mezcla entre guardería y conspiraciones.



Sabia decision, para no aportar nada ni en positivo ni en negativo para que perder el tiempo.


----------



## Rauxa (10 Jul 2019)

Interesante


----------



## TORREVIEJO (12 Jul 2019)

La obesidad no tiene solución es genético en mi familia son todos obesos de hecho nos llaman los gordos.


----------



## Chapinazo (13 Jul 2019)

Sé que una muestra de uno no es muy representativa. Pero ya es mi segundo análisis de sangre con todos los marcadores "perfectos", incluso el del colesterol, desde que sigo los consejos de este hilo.

Hago una dieta bastante rica en grasas (también saturadas) de calidad buena o al menos de calidad razonable. En particular pocos días faltan en mi dieta dos o tres huevos, panceta y torreznos. Además de que me resultan sabrosos, los encuentro saciantes y, de alguna manera, creo que son lo que mi cuerpo me pide. 

En el análisis echo de menos un perfil de lípidos (el que me han hecho es el típico análisis del trabajo sin riesgos específicos) pero no creo que me merezca la pena hacerlo porque creo que estoy bien a este respecto. El único indicador que figura es el colesterol total, 179. Por otro lado, glucosa en ayunas 82.


----------



## sada (13 Jul 2019)

Mi diario de Snake diet en español!

interesante


----------



## bizarre (13 Jul 2019)

ESTAESTUMANOGAMER dijo:


> La obesidad no tiene solución es genético en mi familia son todos obesos de hecho nos llaman los gordos.



Eso pensaba mi marido hasta que empezó a vivir conmigo y cambió su alimentación....más flaco que yo está

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Jul 2019)

Con 51 años he notado en pocos meses, que ya no tengo tanta fuerza, ni ganas de nada y que al NO tener una excepcional genética, todo me engorda....da igual que haya reducido el consumo de azúcar a menos del 10% (en 2 años), que tome Avena, que coma moniatos, brocoli, aguacate, grasas buenas, proteinas, todo a la plancha, NADA de alcohol o su PM en motocicleta....y NO me vengais con lo de....levantar 200 kg. en Press-banca, ni haz Crossfit ni polladas parecidas....lo unico que aun me funciona es el ayuno....pero al final solo consumire aire y encima engordaré....


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Con 51 años he notado en pocos meses, que ya no tengo tanta fuerza, ni ganas de nada y que al NO tener una excepcional genética, todo me engorda....da igual que haya reducido el consumo de azúcar a menos del 10% (en 2 años), que tome Avena, que coma moniatos, brocoli, aguacate, grasas buenas, proteinas, todo a la plancha, NADA de alcohol o su PM en motocicleta....y NO me vengais con lo de....levantar 200 kg. en Press-banca, ni haz Crossfit ni polladas parecidas....lo unico que aun me funciona es el ayuno....pero al final solo consumire aire y encima engordaré....



Porque hay que resetear la resistencia a ma insulina, y eso no vale con ese 10% de azucar y la avena a diario.

Despues de unos meses de reset podria valer pero asi de inicio no.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Jul 2019)

La avena es 100 x 100 integral....sin mierdas, comprada en herbolario...es Ecologica....la tomo con agua, leche en polvo, cacao puro 100 x 100, pipas calabaza, coco rallado, y pasas corinto sin azucar...eso para desayunar....llevo 4 años desayunando eso y he notado mejora...el unico dulce que tomaba era miel artesana...tomaba diariamente y ahora solo 1 vez a la semana....el unico azucar que tomo aparte es el de la fruta....platanos, cerezas, fresas, melocotones....no estoy gordo pero la zona barriga, esta flacida....la edad no perdona....


----------



## rmacnamara (13 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La avena es 100 x 100 integral....sin mierdas, comprada en herbolario...es Ecologica....la tomo con agua, leche en polvo, cacao puro 100 x 100, pipas calabaza, coco rallado, y pasas corinto sin azucar...eso para desayunar....llevo 4 años desayunando eso y he notado mejora...el unico dulce que tomaba era miel artesana...tomaba diariamente y ahora solo 1 vez a la semana....el unico azucar que tomo aparte es el de la fruta....platanos, cerezas, fresas, melocotones....no estoy gordo pero la zona barriga, esta flacida....la edad no perdona....



Sin ejercicio podrás bajas de peso, pero serás un fluquito sin músculo.


----------



## 2B-san (13 Jul 2019)

Qué sabes sobre las hojas secas de stevia?

No quiero guiarme por las tipicas paginas web de los increibles beneficios de la stevia, quiero saber si eleva la insulina?

es seguro tomarla?

solo la usaria para endulzar algun te demasiado amargo


----------



## sada (14 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Porque hay que resetear la resistencia a ma insulina, y eso no vale con ese 10% de azucar y la avena a diario.
> 
> Despues de unos meses de reset podria valer pero asi de inicio no.



snake diet para eso...pero uf hay q tener fuerza de voluntad


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2019)

Hay alguna referencia cientifica de los ultimos 20 años que apoye esa supuesta precaucion con las grasas saturadas?


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jul 2019)

Vuelvo a recomendar la web lameteoqueviene.com , para entender cómo funciona el azúcar y el exceso de hidratos en el cuerpo.

Leed del síndrome metabólico para ver cómo nos vamos autoenvenenando

Mi experiencia, con un sobrepeso ligero y empezar "a probar" hace un par de años ha sido muy positiva, y sin ningún trauma.

Lo más importante es quitar azúcar y todo lo que lleva mucho azúcar. Básicamente lo que nos metemos en el desayuno es veneno, galletas, cereales... quitarlo todo. Y a los que sean caferteros, tomad el café sin azúcar.

Y luego reducir hidratos refinados todo lo que se pueda.

Lo anterior combinándolo con una pérdida de miedo a las grasas. Todas son buenas salvo las procesadas. Y recordad el huevo es el superalimento por excelencia.

Y todo ello sin talibanismos, es decir no pasa nada porque en una cena con los amigos te tomes una tarta de queso con helado, pero comer eso todos los días o similar rompe nuestro metabolismo.

Para superar la adición al azúcar me ha ido bien una o dos onzas de chocolate 85% o 90% cacao.

A parte de la perdida de peso y volumen he notado que me ha mejorado mucho la alergia al polen. Tengo una alergia muy fuerte, pero esta primavera ha pasado casi desapercibida.

A nivel de ejercicio solo voy un día a hacer pilates con intensidad para hacer algo de músculo y luego intento llevar una vida activa, subir escaleras, ir andando al trabajo, algo de bici... Nada de maratones ni esas mierdas para betas que les dejan cuerpos de escombro.

El resultado en un par de años es que con cuarenta y tantos, me veo físicamente mejor que a los 30, y noto que milfs y chortinas me echan el ojo por la calle ( a lo mejor piensan que feo el cabrón, puede ser, pero la realidad es que antes ni miraban).

Animaos a probar, vuestra salud, vuestro cuerpo y vuestra pareja os lo agradecerán.



Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jul 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vuelvo a recomendar la web lameteoqueviene.com , para entender cómo funciona el azúcar y el exceso de hidratos en el cuerpo.
> 
> Leed del síndrome metabólico para ver cómo nos vamos autoenvenenando
> 
> ...



Exactamente las mismas sensaciones.

Paso ampliamente de los 40 y tengo mejor cuerpo que con 30. Epoca de muchisimo trabajo, mucho bocata y pasado de peso.

La alergia al acaro me llevaba loco con antihistaminicos 24/365, y algunos meses con el ventolin al bolsillo. Ahora meses sin nada y solo algun mes tomo antihistaminicos pero con sintomas mucho mas leves. El principio de asma desaparecio.

Como complemento a mi paleovida me deje melena, tengo ahora mas y mejor pelazo, espeso y castaño con algunas canas...y vaya si miran.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2019)

sin pan ni galletas el españolito pierde la cabeza.







Literalmente, hay gente con 60 años que no ha pasado ni un puto día de su vida sin consumir trigo y azúcar.

Por supuesto nada de saltarse el desayuno que te desmayas. Y a comer cada 3 horas, totalmente imprescindible.

Ya no digamos entrar en cetosis.... vamos ni de casualidad.

60 años en glicólisis, 0 minutos en cetosis, muy sano y equilibrado todo.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jul 2019)

Muchos habéis recomendado los jureles como fuente de omega 3, pero ¿cómo los cocináis? Hasta ahora los estoy haciendo a la plancha, pero se deshacen en la sartén, además de que tienen bastantes espinas y se me hacen pesados de comer... 

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Jul 2019)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Muchos habéis recomendado los jureles como fuente de omega 3, pero ¿cómo los cocináis? Hasta ahora los estoy haciendo a la plancha, pero se deshacen en la sartén, además de que tienen bastantes espinas y se me hacen pesados de comer...
> 
> ¿Sugerencias?



Abiertos y al horno, con un picado de aove, ajo y perejil.

Pones papel de horno debajo y echas el picado. Precalientas a 200 y los metes 15 min.


----------



## crashlekker (15 Jul 2019)

Exacto, y si tu cuerpo es alcalino en vez de acido y tu sistema nervioso autonomo perdomina en el lado pasivo aun mejor


----------



## The Black Adder (15 Jul 2019)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Muchos habéis recomendado los jureles como fuente de omega 3, pero ¿cómo los cocináis? Hasta ahora los estoy haciendo a la plancha, pero se deshacen en la sartén, además de que tienen bastantes espinas y se me hacen pesados de comer...
> 
> ¿Sugerencias?



Muy parecido a lo que dice Karlos, con una base diferente:

Haces una base de tomate y cebolla picados (o si lo prefieres, hasta un pisto, admite todas las variantes que quieras). Llenas con ella un recipiente de cristal de horno, digamos que 2 cm de altura, y cubres esa base con una capa de jureles ya abiertos y limpios, con las pieles hacia arriba. Calientas el horno a unos 180 grados con el grill y pones la bandeja dentro unos 10 minutos, o hasta que las pieles de los jureles empiecen a mostrar ampollas y burbujitas. Y ya está.

Si los jureles son chiquitillos (yo los llamo chinchos), tamaño boqueron o poco más, queda buenísimo (de hecho también se puede hacer con boquerones) haciendo esto que te he dicho. Si son más grandes, como sardinas pequeñas, puede ser necesario tenerlos más tiempo en el horno para que se hagan bien.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Jul 2019)

Cuando competía comía a todas horas y cuando no me entraba comida lo bebía. Pesaba más de 120 Kg, estaba regordete pero la grasa extra ayuda hasta cierto punto en los levantamientos máximos y en competición todo va sumando, así que era un plan diseñado. Cuando lo dejé ya no tenía ningún sentido toda esa estrategia así que lo cambié y las adapté a mis nuevas necesidades. Bajé mucho de peso y la cantidad de carbohidratos y proteinas y de comer a todas horas.

Saber tus necesidades y actuar en consecuencia, es así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (15 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Exactamente las mismas sensaciones.
> 
> Paso ampliamente de los 40 y tengo mejor cuerpo que con 30. Epoca de muchisimo trabajo, mucho bocata y pasado de peso.
> 
> ...



pon foto


----------



## autsaider (18 Jul 2019)




----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


>



Hoiga, pero cite fuentes, no se arrogue el mérito

EDIT: en puridad, ahora que lo pienso, no sé si el chascarrillo es obra de Quali y a usted le ha hecho gracia, si es al revés, o si ambos se lo han copiado a un tercero.

Ahora, le digo lo mismo que al otro: no ponga en mi boca alimenticio cuando quiere poner alimentario, que un servidor trata de ser siempre pulcro y preciso con el lenguaje.

Alimenticio: QUE ALIMENTA
Alimentario: QUE TRATA SOBRE LOS ALIMENTOS


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hoiga, pero cite fuentes, no se arrogue el mérito
> 
> EDIT: en puridad, ahora que lo pienso, no sé si el chascarrillo es obra de Quali y a usted le ha hecho gracia, si es al revés, o si ambos se lo han copiado a un tercero.
> 
> ...



Quali no podia caer mas bajo. Que el vegano polloacorazado le robe su chascarrillo es 'demigrante'.

Quali reza dos padres nuestros y arrepientete. Tu alma ha sido manchada por tofu y algas chinas.


----------



## fmc (18 Jul 2019)

No voy a ser yo el que defienda la ceto para todo, pero cómo te sube el ácido úrico la mantequilla? No será más bien que abusabas de la proteína animal? De hecho, tengo dudas de que estuvieras en cetosis con un exceso de proteína, que se convierte en glucosa con su dosis de insulina... de hecho, me queda la duda de si parte de ese exceso de proteína no vendría de otras fuentes, como reciclaje de tejidos...

Respecto a la merma de la salud, lo dices sólo por el ácido úrico o por los TG? Porque creo que quedamos en que los TG altos porque se están quemando no tiene por qué ser malo, sino más bien lo contrario...

En cualquier caso, estoy al 100% contigo. Estando en peso y haciendo deporte, tiene todo el sentido meter tu dosis de carbohidratos. Otra cosa es que intercales alguna temporada corta de ceto o ayuno cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2019)

Muy buen post y solo un detalle.

La paleo conceptualmente no se parece en nada a una ceto.

Yo meto casi un 30% de carbos en la dieta y algunos dias mas otros menos y segun epoca del año.

Yo voy ya por casi seis años y fuerte como un roble y sin ganar el peso perdido.

Grasas saturadas meto a manta, pero no precisamente de la mantequilla que es muy dudosamente paleo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2019)

fmc dijo:


> No voy a ser yo el que defienda la ceto para todo, pero cómo te sube el ácido úrico la mantequilla? No será más bien que abusabas de la proteína animal? De hecho, tengo dudas de que estuvieras en cetosis con un exceso de proteína, que se convierte en glucosa con su dosis de insulina... de hecho, me queda la duda de si parte de ese exceso de proteína no vendría de otras fuentes, como reciclaje de tejidos...
> 
> Respecto a la merma de la salud, lo dices sólo por el ácido úrico o por los TG? Porque creo que quedamos en que los TG altos porque se están quemando no tiene por qué ser malo, sino más bien lo contrario...
> 
> En cualquier caso, estoy al 100% contigo. Estando en peso y haciendo deporte, tiene todo el sentido meter tu dosis de carbohidratos. Otra cosa es que intercales alguna temporada corta de ceto o ayuno cada cierto tiempo.



Lo del acido urico por ingerir X esta al nivel del colesterol en sangre por ingerir colesterol... ahi lo dejo.


----------



## fmc (18 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo del acido urico por ingerir X esta al nivel del colesterol en sangre por ingerir colesterol... ahi lo dejo.



Bueno, salvo que tenga alguna enfermedad (p.e. en riñones), el consumo de purinas es la principal causa de tener alto el ácido úrico, no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Bueno, salvo que tenga alguna enfermedad (p.e. en riñones), el consumo de purinas es la principal causa de tener alto el ácido úrico, no?



Claro exactamente igual que la causa de tener alto el colesterol es por comer huevos e higado encebollado (modo ironic off)

Pd. No puedo ahora extenderme mas ahora en el tema.


----------



## fmc (18 Jul 2019)

Ok, se agradecería que entres en detalle cuando puedas... por lo pronto he encontrado ésto, que quizás es por donde vayas...



> High plasma uric acid concentration: causes and consequences
> High plasma uric acid (UA) is a precipitating factor for gout and renal calculi as well as a strong risk factor for Metabolic Syndrome and cardiovascular disease. The main causes for higher plasma UA are either lower excretion, higher synthesis or both. Higher waist circumference and the BMI are associated with higher insulin resistance and leptin production, and both reduce uric acid excretion. *The synthesis of fatty acids (tryglicerides) in the liver is associated with the de novo synthesis of purine, accelerating UA production.* The role played by diet on hyperuricemia has not yet been fully clarified, but *high intake of fructose-rich industrialized food and high alcohol intake (particularly beer) seem to influence uricemia*. It is not known whether UA would be a causal factor or an antioxidant protective response. Most authors do not consider the UA as a risk factor, but presenting antioxidant function. UA contributes to > 50% of the antioxidant capacity of the blood. There is still no consensus if UA is a protective or a risk factor, however, it seems that acute elevation is a protective factor, whereas chronic elevation a risk for disease.



Curioso el rol protector del ácido úrico, no lo conocía. En cualquier caso, aunque no tenga nada que ver con la proteína (o quizás sí, si se convierte en glucosa y de ahí a TG), si tiene que ver con lo que se ingiere.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Ok, se agradecería que entres en detalle cuando puedas... por lo pronto he encontrado ésto, que quizás es por donde vayas...
> 
> 
> 
> Curioso el rol protector del ácido úrico, no lo conocía. En cualquier caso, aunque no tenga nada que ver con la proteína (o quizás sí, si se convierte en glucosa y de ahí a TG), si tiene que ver con lo que se ingiere.



No y el estudio te da las pistas del porque.

Tanto el acido urico como los calculos te estan diciendo que estan asociados con mucho perimetro abdominal, hiperglucemia y resistencia a la insulina.


Todo este cuadro viene asociado con un cambio del ph a rango acido. Esta acidez se elimina por la orina (gracias a Dios) y en sangre el organismo se defiende (o palmas) sacando minerales de donde puede (huesos, dientes y cualquier tejifo).

Este desequilibrio quimico causa todos los cuadros de precipitacion de calculos, acido urico, osteoporosis y muchas mas enfermedades provocadas por una simple corrosion quimica.

Lo tengo muy claro despues de analiticas de orina acida, calculos, urico alto, dolores articulares y sobrepeso.

Seis años sin un calculo y sin ninguno de los demas sintomas.

Pd. Eliminas procesados, azucares y harinas y desaparece todo como por arte de magia.

Pd2. No es por lo que ingieres es por los procesos metabolicos que provocan y justamente los beneficiosos son los que contienen la sustancia sospechosa. Los medicos cagandola again.


----------



## 2B-san (18 Jul 2019)

Pues yo estoy abusando de la fruta, 6-7 piezas al día, en plan: 4 peras, 2 melocotones o 2 platanos, y estoy bajando peso igual.

Es cierto que solo hago 2 comidas, las grasas suponen de un 50-60% de mi ingesta, el resto protes, de hidratos solo esas frutas + verduras. Ayunos intermitentes de 14+ horas.

Van 5 kilos perdidos en 3 semanas.

He pensado dejar la fruta, pero me quita ansiedad al probar algo dulce. También he hecho 2 ayunos de 24 horas, que los he roto, pero perfectamente podía seguir, este finde tengo planeado uno de 48h.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Bueno, salvo que tenga alguna enfermedad (p.e. en riñones), el consumo de purinas es la principal causa de tener alto el ácido úrico, no?



Si se tiene problema de riñones es importante no pasarse con las protes. Pero en personas sanas, sin problema.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Jul 2019)

Tibor dijo:


> Pues yo estoy abusando de la fruta, 6-7 piezas al día, en plan: 4 peras, 2 melocotones o 2 platanos, y estoy bajando peso igual.
> 
> Es cierto que solo hago 2 comidas, las grasas suponen de un 50-60% de mi ingesta, el resto protes, de hidratos solo esas frutas + verduras. Ayunos intermitentes de 14+ horas.
> 
> ...



No dejes la fruta. La ansiedad de no comerla será superior a lo malo de ingerir esas 5 frutas. No te compensa. Estás metiendo muchas grasas, haces ayunos, imagino que serás activo, así que puedes comer las frutas enteras que quieras, que eso no tiene pq pasarte factura.

Además, ahora en verano el cuerpo pide más hidrato (más fruta, verdura, ensalada...). Seguro que en invierno no te apetece tanto.


----------



## calzonazos (20 Jul 2019)

Buenas estoy en 94 kilos para 1,78 y 30 años y obviamente no puedo seguir así. He pensado hacer la dieta de la manzana es decir partiendo de la base de no desayunar ningún día, comer dos manzanas para comer y dos para cenar, durante dos días seguidos el tercer dia comer y cenar pollo, pavo o merluza a la plancha con una manzana de poste y volver otros dos días a comer manzanas, lo veis bien? Hay algún riesgo para mi salud con tanta manzana? Tengo que bajar en un año 12-14 kilos, con pesar 80-82 kilos perfecto


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Buenas estoy en 94 kilos para 1,78 y 30 años y obviamente no puedo seguir así. He pensado hacer la dieta de la manzana es decir partiendo de la base de no desayunar ningún día, comer dos manzanas para comer y dos para cenar, durante dos días seguidos el tercer dia comer y cenar pollo, pavo o merluza a la plancha con una manzana de poste y volver otros dos días a comer manzanas, lo veis bien? Hay algún riesgo para mi salud con tanta manzana? Tengo que bajar en un año 12-14 kilos, con pesar 80-82 kilos perfecto



Vaya dieta más mala 

Necesitas más proteinas para mantener la masa muscular shur.

Añade aunque sea unas claras de huevo joder.


----------



## calzonazos (20 Jul 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vaya dieta más mala
> 
> Necesitas más proteinas para mantener la masa muscular shur.
> 
> Añade aunque sea unas claras de huevo joder.



Lo tendre en cuenta quizas añado un par de huevos duros, pero es que tengo que perder peso ya, joder, es esto o hacerme ayunos de tres dias


----------



## Big_Lanister (20 Jul 2019)

Nunca entendere como os cuesta tanto bajar de peso. El jueves desayune dos huevos, a media mañana dos sandwiches untados en un cm de pate de carne, y otro de hummus con un batidazo de frutas avena agua y prote, por el almediodia un plato de arroz amarillo con pollo. Estomago cerrado a media tarde y tiro de cafe.

Una cita por la noche, cena que al no tener el estomago bien, no como demasiado, pero cae un poco de todo ; carne, patatas, queso frito con mermelada... un mojito a las 12 y fin.

Al dia siguiente me levanto a las 11, y bajo casi 2 kilos. Algunos nuestra batalla es en el sentido contrario.


----------



## calzonazos (20 Jul 2019)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Nunca entendere como os cuesta tanto bajar de peso. El jueves desayune dos huevos, a media mañana dos sandwiches untados en un cm de pate de carne, y otro de hummus con un batidazo de frutas avena agua y prote, por el almediodia un plato de arroz amarillo con pollo. Estomago cerrado a media tarde y tiro de cafe.
> 
> Una cita por la noche, cena que al no tener el estomago bien, no como demasiado, pero cae un poco de todo ; carne, patatas, queso frito con mermelada... un mojito a las 12 y fin.
> 
> Al dia siguiente me levanto a las 11, y bajo casi 2 kilos. Algunos nuestra batalla es en el sentido contrario.



Porque eres ectomorfo, no tiene ningun merito, no te pongas medallas es tu constitución yo tambien pensaba que era ectomorfo con 24 años me comia cuatro almendrados en dos horas y no engordaba una mierda, 68 kilos pesaba para 1,78 pero fue llegar a los 27 y engordar como una bolica, voy a pesarme un dia a una bascula y 92 kilos, llegando hasta los 100 las pasadas navidades, ya ves, lo peor no es estar gordo y no ligar ( ya tengo novia desde hace tres años) lo peor fue el reflujo criminal del estomago que me emepezo hace año y medio, lo peor es echar un par de pachangas al basket y aun siendo mejor jugador que te ganen porque como fuerces dos carreras de mas te da el punto o te peta la patata, por no hablar de las rodillas, asi que si tienes suerte pero esa se acaba tambien, con lo cual tengo que bajar por mas que me cueste, ya que para mi el comer bien es una de las pocas cosas que me gusta en la vida


----------



## Big_Lanister (20 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Porque eres ectomorfo, no tiene ningun merito, no te pongas medallas es tu constitución yo tambien pensaba que era ectomorfo con 24 años me comia cuatro almendrados en dos horas y no engordaba una mierda, 68 kilos pesaba para 1,78 pero fue llegar a los 27 y engordar como una bolica, voy a pesarme un dia a una bascula y 92 kilos, llegando hasta los 100 las pasadas navidades, ya ves, lo peor no es estar gordo y no ligar ( ya tengo novia desde hace tres años) lo peor fue el reflujo criminal del estomago que me emepezo hace año y medio, lo peor es echar un par de pachangas al basket y aun siendo mejor jugador que te ganen porque como fuerces dos carreras de mas te da el punto o te peta la patata, por no hablar de las rodillas, asi que si tienes suerte pero esa se acaba tambien, con lo cual tengo que bajar por mas que me cueste, ya que para mi el comer bien es una de las pocas cosas que me gusta en la vida





yo ya paso los 30, y si soy ectomorfo, pero creo que para que un ecto suba tantos kilos como tu, o se tuvo que ciclar y luego embajonarse, o estar varios años cebandose de autentica mierda industrial, no me gusta ni lo primero ni lo segundo para subir de peso


----------



## calzonazos (20 Jul 2019)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> yo ya paso los 30, y si soy ectomorfo, pero creo que para que un ecto suba tantos kilos como tu, o se tuvo que ciclar y luego embajonarse, o estar varios años cebandose de autentica mierda industrial, no me gusta ni lo primero ni lo segundo para subir de peso



Pues estas muy equivocado, he pisado un gym 8 veces en mi vida, para ver de que iba esa mierda, me parecio aburridisimo y lo deje y lo de cebarme a mierda si hasta que llegue a 92 kilos luego casi nada de azucar y no bajaba de peso sino que subia, me tomaba un puto helado a la semana y era como una puta bomba calorica, resulta que tampoco se puede comer pan, como soy del norte comer comida sin pan me costaba, ahora que estoy en 94 kilos pues a bajar 10-14 kilos para no tener el jodido reflujo del estomago que es criminal, me quitare ya de todo y a base de manzanas, pavo y merluza insipida a la plancha, nada de langostinos con mahonesa, ni chuletillas de cordero ni pulpo, ni un magnum almendrado lo bueno de la vida a tomar por culo


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Pues estas muy equivocado, he pisado un gym 8 veces en mi vida, para ver de que iba esa mierda, me parecio aburridisimo y lo deje y lo de cebarme a mierda si hasta que llegue a 92 kilos luego casi nada de azucar y no bajaba de peso sino que subia, me tomaba un puto helado a la semana y era como una puta bomba calorica, resulta que tampoco se puede comer pan, como soy del norte comer comida sin pan me costaba, ahora que estoy en 94 kilos pues a bajar 10-14 kilos para no tener el jodido reflujo del estomago que es criminal, me quitare ya de todo y a base de manzanas, pavo y merluza insipida a la plancha, nada de langostinos con mahonesa, ni chuletillas de cordero ni pulpo, ni un magnum almendrado lo bueno de la vida a tomar por culo



Sois los mejores trolls que se han visto en el hilo jaja

Pd. Dejad de hacer el mamon que haciendo lo basico que aqui se trata perdeis esos kilos


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jul 2019)

Bueno, pues aprovechando el fin de las vacaciones y el horario de verano, he decidido cortar por lo sano.

Llevaba unos meses bastante relajados, con mi OMD de lunes a jueves, pero comiendo mucho y aleatorio los fines de semana, con lo que había ido trepando (despacio, muuuy despacio) al rango de los 84-87 (es decir, 87 el lunes, 84 el viernes). A eso se le han sumado tres semanas de vacaciones que han sido como un larguísimo fin de semana.

Total, que me aúpo a la báscula el lunes pasado, y 89,2. 
Saco la cinta métrica, y 42,5 de cuello, 96 de abdomen. 20,62% de grasa corporal.
Hora de ponerse las pilas.

Ni corto ni perezoso, allá que me lanzo con un plan de choque inicial consistente en:

- Volver a mi tabla de ejercicios minimalista de 15 minutos (no la tocaba desde el año pasado por estas fechas)
- Un ayuno largo (72h) de lunes noche a jueves noche para resetear la sensibilidad a la insulina
- Dieta con aspiraciones cetogénicas (buscando que las calorías de carbos+0,56·protes < 30% del total, pero sin obsesionarse)

La cosa fue regular, hice ejercicio lunes, martes y viernes, y medio rompí el ayuno el miércoles por la mañana con unos huevos revueltos, mantequilla, bacon, zumo de naranja y un cuscurro de pan (el desayuno del hotel), aunque todo junto no superó la barrera de las 500 kcal, así que según a quién le preguntes sería semiayuno.

Con eso y con todo, el viernes por la mañana había bajado a 85,1 y 19,17% de grasa 

El fin de semana tres comidas al día, más low-carb que ceto, la verdad, y con algún que otro desliz (el helado y yo tenemos una relación patológica), con lo que el lunes había escalado a 87,4. Cargo y descargo glucógeno que es una gloria, oiga.

Total, que después de esta primera semanita, este es el plan a medio plazo:

- Tabla de ejercicios tan a diario como me encaje
- Dos ayunos de 48h a la semana
- Cena ligera para romper el ayuno
- Al día siguiente tres comidas para dejar descansar el cuerpo
- Apuntar a cetosis nutricional

Esta mañana ya había desaguado la mayor parte del exceso del finde y estaba de vuelta en 85,3. 
Esta tarde me mido después del ejercicio (pequeña trampa, porque hago hipopresivas que afinan en abdomen, pero en fin) a ver cómo sigue la cosa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Jul 2019)

Otra coña marinera: a mi santa le han diagnosticado *diabetes gestacional.*

Que me paso el diagnóstico por los huevos, porque la idiota de la _endocretina_ pasó por completo de todo lo que le intentamos explicar de las condiciones de contorno de la prueba, y que pensábamos que era un falso positivo. Ella erre que erre con que un valor alterado era DG, y a mi santa (que le dan más miedo las agujas que un miura) que no se pusiera así, que había cosas peores.
Pa darle con la mano abierta.

Juzguen ustedes:
Prueba de tolerancia con 75 g de glucosa pura
70 mg/dl en ayunas
184 mg/dl a la hora
136 mg, dl a las dos horas

Resulta que con los nuevos criterios del estudio HAPO, el corte es 90-180-156, y un solo valor fuera de rango ya te etiqueta como diabética gestacional. Que vale, que bueno, que el valor alterado está pegado al límite, pero los límites se ponen pa algo...

...pero la _endocretina_ (que algo tendría que saber del tema) se pasa por el forro del capricho el "pequeño detalle" de que la bella gestante tenía *la cetonuria al límite del rango* (es decir, estaba en cetosis, ligera, pero cetosis), y hace oídos sordos a la historia de que se mareó y *se puso nerviosa* pensando que el mareo era una mala señal.

¿Que *una cetosis ligera ralentiza el consumo basal de glucosa*, con lo que el primer valor de la curva de glucosa puede estar alterado con respecto al comportamiento normal del paciente? Me la suda, no me la juego.

¿Que *un pico de estrés libera cortisol*, y eso altera la glucemia? Por mí como si te operas, maja.

Así que nada, a la dulce (pun intended) belonéfoba le han dado un kit de glucemia e instrucciones de que se pinche cuatro veces al día cada dos días, y *una dieta que no se la desearía ni a mi peor enemigo*, que es netamente PEOR que lo que ya estaba haciendo:

- 6 comidas al día (señor, qué cruz)
- 50 g de grasa máximo-maximísimo (no sea que mi gestante de 54 kg, que va por el sexto mes y no ha engordado ni 3kg, vaya a volverse obesa mórbida)
- Más raciones diarias de fécula de las que ha comido en su vida, por supuesto bien repartiditas para que la insulinhemia no baje ni por los cojones. Y que no vaya a pasar más de 8 horas entre la cena y el desayuno, que lo mismo implota.
- Idem con la fruta
- Proteínas como para un atleta

En general, y resumiendo, todo un protocolo dirigido a sugarburners con riesgo de hipoglucemia (que ni mi santa ni yo somos) y enfocado al *control de la glucemia *porque aún no les ha llegado la nota de que *lo que cuenta es la insulina en sangre *y los niveles de glucosa son un mero proxy para medir la insulinorresistencia. Como bailan cuando llueve, se creen que por bailar pueden hacer llover.

Menos mal que estoy convencido de que de diabetes gestacional, nasti de plasti, porque si llega a haber un problema de verdad estos tarados lo habrían empeorado...


----------



## panaderia (23 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Lo tendre en cuenta quizas añado un par de huevos duros, pero es que tengo que perder peso ya, joder, es esto o hacerme ayunos de tres dias



eres de ecuador? yo de valencia pero peso lo mismo que tu. QUiza pese unos kilos menos pero tambien mido algo menos. Yo me hincho a comer por la ansiedad.


----------



## calzonazos (23 Jul 2019)

panaderia dijo:


> eres de ecuador? yo de valencia pero peso lo mismo que tu. QUiza pese unos kilos menos pero tambien mido algo menos. Yo me hincho a comer por la ansiedad.



Que va lo de Ecuador era una coña voy a ver si bajo de peso aunque desde luego no será por la ayuda foril


----------



## Usersiter (23 Jul 2019)

Ala, a cagar a la vía:

Relacionan la paleodieta con el aumento en la concentración TMAO en sangre, molécula involucrada en el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular

Según estos investigadores, las causas de la mayor presencia de producción de TMAO en el intestino en el caso de las personas que siguen una dieta paleo, puede deberse a la falta de consumo de granos que, como sabemos, no están permitidos en esta dieta. 

*Relacionan la paleodieta con el aumento en la concentración TMAO en sangre, molécula involucrada en el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular*


SEGUID HACIENDO COSAS RARAS COMO PRESCINDIR DE LOS CEREALES, SEGUID...


----------



## Usersiter (23 Jul 2019)

Es una pena que se demonicen alimentos de toda la vía. En mi pueblo te metes con las harinas y los panaderos y las viejas te corren a ostias con sus bastones. Dejo un consejito: CUANTA MÁS VARIEDAD DE ALIMENTOS MEJOR, dejad de se seguir listas de alimentos ni supresiones, cada día a comer una cosa distinta y OS IRÁ MIL VECES MEJOR.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ala, a cagar a la vía:
> 
> Relacionan la paleodieta con el aumento en la concentración TMAO en sangre, molécula involucrada en el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular
> 
> ...



Nada mas y nada menos que Vitonica, a nivel entre el 'Pronto' y 'Amarosa'.

Repito, eres el peor troll que ha entrado al hilo.

Vete a pastar muchachete


----------



## Rauxa (23 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Es una pena que se demonicen alimentos de toda la vía. En mi pueblo te metes con las harinas y los panaderos y las viejas te corren a ostias con sus bastones. Dejo un consejito: CUANTA MÁS VARIEDAD DE ALIMENTOS MEJOR, dejad de se seguir listas de alimentos ni supresiones, cada día a comer una cosa distinta y OS IRÁ MIL VECES MEJOR.



Qué manía con pensar que comemos granos de toda la vida. Los domesticamos hace 10.000 años. Y que sean la base de la alimentación, es en los últimos 50 años.

Lo de toda la vida son: carnes, pescados, huevos, frutos secos, frutas, verduras.

Así que empieza a pensar como hemos estado 2 millones de años sin comer granos ni harinas y evolucionando hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## fat tony (23 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Ala, a cagar a la vía:
> 
> Relacionan la paleodieta con el aumento en la concentración TMAO en sangre, molécula involucrada en el riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, hombre, que antes de que existiera la agricultura había seres humanos que no probaban los cereales y tan felices.

No digas tonterías. No hay ningún alimento imprescindible.


----------



## Usersiter (23 Jul 2019)

fat tony dijo:


> Pero a ver, hombre, que antes de que existiera la agricultura había seres humanos que no probaban los cereales y tan felices.
> 
> No digas tonterías. No hay ningún alimento imprescindible.



Y tampoco comían lo mismo todos los dias sino lo que pillaban. Aunque a mi me la suda lo que hicieran, el pasado jamás guía el futuro. Es una manera de pensar errónea. Ya no es paleo sino Evolutivo, xD que tontería...


----------



## Usersiter (23 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nada mas y nada menos que Vitonica, a nivel entre el 'Pronto' y 'Amarosa'.
> 
> Repito, eres el peor troll que ha entrado al hilo.
> 
> Vete a pastar muchachete



Veronica tiene el mismo nivel que las páginas de paleos que puedas linkar tu. Chau.


----------



## fat tony (23 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Y tampoco comían lo mismo todos los dias sino lo que pillaban. Aunque a mi me la suda lo que hicieran, el pasado jamás guía el futuro. Es una manera de pensar errónea. Ya no es paleo sino Evolutivo, xD que tontería...



tu estás pidiendo un par de buenas hostias que no te da tu padre porque no le conoces pero te vendrían muy bien gualtrapa progre atontao


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (23 Jul 2019)

calzonazos dijo:


> Buenas estoy en 94 kilos para 1,78 y 30 años y obviamente no puedo seguir así. He pensado hacer la dieta de la manzana es decir partiendo de la base de no desayunar ningún día, comer dos manzanas para comer y dos para cenar, durante dos días seguidos el tercer dia comer y cenar pollo, pavo o merluza a la plancha con una manzana de poste y volver otros dos días a comer manzanas, lo veis bien? Hay algún riesgo para mi salud con tanta manzana? Tengo que bajar en un año 12-14 kilos, con pesar 80-82 kilos perfecto



Con esa dieta recaerás en tu alimentación habitual y volverás a tener el peso del principio o más.

Tienes que aprender a alimentarte. 

Lo primero es prescindir totalmente del pan, harinas y azúcar. 

En lugar de desayunar tostadas, desayunar fruta en cantidades abundantes con algún lácteo.
A la hora del almuerzo, comer mucha verdura acompañado de pescado o carne. 
Cenar verduras con huevo, o ensalada. 

Con eso en 6 meses te pones en los 80 kg. Tienes que se estricto. Beber mucho líquido. Tomar mucha vitamina c para el colágeno de tu piel y hacer deporte moderado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Veronica tiene el mismo nivel que las páginas de paleos que puedas linkar tu. Chau.



Aprende ingles y entra al hilo de estudios.

Si encuentras algo interesante en Pubmed, Lancet o similar nos lo hace saber.

Lo que ha linkado es basura, sin paliativos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2019)

Al final para gente ansia con la comida lo mejor es quitar hiperpalatables y comer menos veces al día en general.

Por ejemplo los frutos secos o el queso son una perdición y aunque sean paleo o LCHF te puedes poner panceto fácilmente.

Elimina aquellos alimentos que te dan compulsión y hallarás el éxito. Las harinas y azúcares suelen ser clave pero no lo único.


----------



## fat tony (23 Jul 2019)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Con esa dieta recaerás en tu alimentación habitual y volverás a tener el peso del principio o más.
> 
> Tienes que aprender a alimentarte.
> 
> ...



pero que tonterias decis, se pueden perder 20 kilos en 3-4 meses sin dificultad y mejor cuanto mas rapido

y sin pasar hambre

dieta dukan


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (23 Jul 2019)

fat tony dijo:


> pero que tonterias decis, se pueden perder 20 kilos en 3-4 meses sin dificultad y mejor cuanto mas rapido
> 
> y sin pasar hambre
> 
> dieta dukan



dale un pez a un hombre y comerá hoy. dale una caña y enséñale a pescar y comerá el resto de su vida


----------



## fat tony (24 Jul 2019)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> dale un pez a un hombre y comerá hoy. dale una caña y enséñale a pescar y comerá el resto de su vida



no eres maricon ni nada tu blandengue

eso son tonterias ya ves lo que aguantan los paleos esa dieta, enseguida vuelven a estar gordos porque todos recaen en el hidrato y la grasaza no saludable


----------



## Usersiter (24 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aprende ingles y entra al hilo de estudios.
> 
> Si encuentras algo interesante en Pubmed, Lancet o similar nos lo hace saber.
> 
> Lo que ha linkado es basura, sin paliativos.



Más madera:

*Descubren que la dieta paleo pone en peligro nuestro corazón*

Descubren que la dieta paleo pone en peligro nuestro corazón

Y continúa: "Además descubrimos que la *población de bacterias beneficiosas* en el microbioma de los seguidores de la dieta paleo era mucho *menor*, algo que se asocia al *consumo reducido de carbohidratos*, lo que puede tener otros efectos negativos para la salud".
Según creen los investigadores, la razón de la mala microbiota de este grupo de población es la falta de granos integrales, los cuales son ricos en fibra y *almidones*, dos de los alimentos fundamentales para *mantener sanas a nuestras bacterias intestinales*. "La dieta paleo *excluye todos los granos*, incluidos los integrales, ricos en moléculas fermentables. Son vitales para la *salud de nuestro aparato digestivo*". Explica la doctora Genoni. Y esa no es la única desventaja de esta dieta: "Es muy rica en *carnes rojas*, que proporcionan las *moléculas precursoras de la TMAO*. Además, sus seguidores consumen* el doble de los niveles recomendados de grasas saturadas*, lo que también es preocupante", apostilla.

Heart disease biomarker linked to paleo diet

(el link científico que os gusta)

People who follow the paleo diet have twice the amount of a key blood biomarker linked closely to heart disease, the world's first major study examining the impact of the diet on gut bacteria has found.


----------



## Usersiter (24 Jul 2019)

estos son los buenos antepasados LO QUE COMÍA TU ABUELO:

132. Lo que comía mi abuelo


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Más madera:
> 
> *Descubren que la dieta paleo pone en peligro nuestro corazón*
> 
> ...



Conclusiones de un estudio observacional sobre 90 personas. 
Hasta el propio estudio señala que sólo es un primer paso, un mero generador de hipótesis.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Más madera:
> 
> *Descubren que la dieta paleo pone en peligro nuestro corazón*
> 
> ...



La misma basura en otra pagina Paco de mierda.

Quieres dejar de hacer el payaso?


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2019)

fat tony dijo:


> no eres maricon ni nada tu blandengue
> 
> eso son tonterias ya ves lo que aguantan los paleos esa dieta, enseguida vuelven a estar gordos porque todos recaen en el hidrato y la grasaza no saludable



Hablas de la dieta Dukan para Marujas y no tienes ni idea de que coño es la paleodieta.

Para mas inri tu nick es fat toni. Ademas de gordo eres del tipo que no quiere acabar con su gordura para siempre...y mira que es facil con cuatro ideas claras.


----------



## Usersiter (24 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hablas de la dieta Dukan para Marujas y no tienes ni idea de que coño es la paleodieta.
> 
> Para mas inri tu nick es fat toni. Ademas de gordo eres del tipo que no quiere acabar con su gordura para siempre...y mira que es facil con cuatro ideas claras.




LEETE EL SCIENCE DAILY: (has inadvertido deliberadamente el link)

Heart disease biomarker linked to paleo diet


ScienceDaily features breaking news about the latest discoveries in science, health, the environment, technology, and more -- from leading universities, scientific journals, and research organizations.
Visitors can browse more than 500 individual topics, grouped into 12 main sections (listed under the top navigational menu), covering: the medical sciences and health; physical sciences and technology; biological sciences and the environment; and social sciences, business and education. Headlines and summaries of relevant news stories, as well as links to topic-specific RSS feeds and email newsletters, are provided on each topic page.
Stories are posted daily, selected from press materials provided by hundreds of sources from around the world. Links to sources and relevant journal citations (where available) are included at the end of each post.

También aquí y te puedes descargar el estudio en pdf:

Long-term Paleolithic diet is associated with lower resistant starch intake, different gut microbiota composition and increased serum TMAO concentrations

Nada, los estudios sólo sirven si me vienen bien...ejem


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> LEETE EL SCIENCE DAILY: (has inadvertido deliberadamente el link)
> 
> Heart disease biomarker linked to paleo diet
> 
> ...



Se lo repito: un estudio OBSERVACIONAL con una cohorte de 92 SUJETOS, de los cuales 22 eran "paleo estricto", 23 "paleo flexible" y el resto "control".

Segregación por edad, estado de salud previo, raza, sexo, etc ya si eso ya.
Se asume libremente que un cambio en la microbiota es necesariamente adverso (y no una mera adaptación al tipo de dieta)
Se asume que el TMAO es un indicador de riesgo cardiovascular sin que haya estudios que corroboren su validez en sujetos que no basen su alimentación en harinas.
Se escandaliza la investigadora de que los seguidores de la dieta paleo "toman más grasas saturadas de las recomendadas", ignorando por completo los estudios previos que apuntan a que *las grasas saturadas naturales son cardiosaludables*, que todo el riesgo asociado al consumo de grasas saturadas se debe a que los estudios antiguos *no segregaban las grasas naturales de las* *grasas trans.*

Pero oiga, usted mismo.

EDIT: de lo que cada cual llama "paleo", si eso, hablamos otro día. El consumo de almidón resistente no tiene por qué ser bajo incluso en los que siguen una dieta paleo estricta: pa eso existen los tubérculos (como la chufa, que es riquíiiiisima en almidón resistente, y tal). Ni el consumo en los que siguen una dieta estándar tiene por qué ser alto (el almidón resistente del pan blanco y los macarrones de Día me lo hinco yo en la frente)


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Al final para gente ansia con la comida lo mejor es quitar hiperpalatables y comer menos veces al día en general.
> 
> Por ejemplo los frutos secos o el queso son una perdición y aunque sean paleo o LCHF te puedes poner panceto fácilmente.
> 
> Elimina aquellos alimentos que te dan compulsión y hallarás el éxito. Las harinas y azúcares suelen ser clave pero no lo único.



Me hincho a almendras, pistachos, pipas, aceitunas y morro iberico y gracias a eso perdi 20 kilos....pero tu a lo tuyo.

Pd. El truco es meter mucha verdura y a tope de grasa en forma de aove o alioli casero. Grasa a tope para no engordar. A que jode...


----------



## Usersiter (24 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Me hincho a almendras, pistachos, pipas, aceitunas y morro iberico y gracias a eso perdi 20 kilos....pero tu a lo tuyo.
> 
> Pd. El truco es meter mucha verdura y a tope de grasa en forma de aove o alioli casero. Grasa a tope para no engordar. A que jode...



Yo me hincho a PAN y PASTA y adelgacé 15 kilos. Tranqui.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> Yo me hincho a PAN y PASTA y adelgacé 15 kilos. Tranqui.



Diselo a tu pancreas a ver que hace con la subida de glucemia en sangre...convertirlo en grasa. Hincharte a pan y adelgazar es metabolicamente imposible.


puto troll inutil


----------



## zapatitos (25 Jul 2019)

theobservaer dijo:


> SEGUID HACIENDO COSAS RARAS COMO PRESCINDIR DE LOS CEREALES, SEGUID...



Falso. Aquí la mayoría comemos cosas como arroz y que yo sepa el arroz es un cereal, así que no prescindimos de los cereales.

A ver si tu problema va a ser que aquí prescindimos del cereal que te interesa a tí que se consuma, el trigo en general y el pan en particular.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2019)

Parte de guerra sobre la _dulce grávida_

El primer día de controlarse la glucemia, haciendo lo de siempre, todos los valores en rango (bueno, tras el almuerzo con bocata de pan blanco, tenía la glucemia en 140, que está en el límite)
El segundo día, asustada por ese valor en el límite, decide amoldarse más a la dieta esa de pazguatos que le dio la _endocretina..._
...efectivamente, esta mañana tenía la glucosa en ayunas en 94, mucho peor que anteayer.

Y lo peor, que el tema ese le trae por el camino de la amargura, se estresa, y eso le sube la glucemia más todavía. Con los ojos inundados me dice que ella no quiere pincharse insulina, a lo que yo respondo "no, es que no te la vas a pinchar, diga lo que diga la _endocretina"_.

Hay que ser melón: resulta que te criban con tamiz fino para ver si eres excesivamente resistente a la insulina porque eso puede derivar en macrosomía (bebé gordo), cesáreas (porque el bebé es gordo), elevados marcadores de insulinorresistencia (porque el bebé ha nadado en insulina, por eso está gordo) y potencial hipoglucemia neonatal (porque el bebé tiene el nivel de insulina basal elevado y no puede acceder a sus reservas de grasa), y la idea de bombero invernal del establishment es...

*Hacerte comer fécula seis veces al día, y si eso no basta, hacer que te pinches insulina*​FUCKING GENIUS, MAN, no te olvides de asegurarte de que la gestante y el bebé están bien empapados de insulina tol puto día, que eso va fetén para el tema de la insulinorresistencia.

En fin, a ver cómo se desarrolla hoy la cosa. Le he dicho que cambie el pan del bocadillo por una ensalada, porque, oye, si tienes problemas para asimilar la fécula ¿qué tal evitar la fécula? No es como si no se pudieran tomar hidratos de carbono en abundancia sin pasar por la casilla del puto almidón...


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Parte de guerra sobre la _dulce grávida_
> 
> El primer día de controlarse la glucemia, haciendo lo de siempre, todos los valores en rango (bueno, tras el almuerzo con bocata de pan blanco, tenía la glucemia en 140, que está en el límite)
> El segundo día, asustada por ese valor en el límite, decide amoldarse más a la dieta esa de pazguatos que le dio la _endocretina..._
> ...



He leido tus dos post sobre la diabetes gestacional pero no me ha quedado claro una cosa, o si.

Tu costilla ya esta acostumbrada a prescindir de los refinados??


----------



## Usersiter (25 Jul 2019)

Hola, la glucosa en mi último análisis 81. Gracias por preocuparos por mi salud.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> He leido tus dos post sobre la diabetes gestacional pero no me ha quedado claro una cosa, o si.
> 
> Tu costilla ya esta acostumbrada a prescindir de los refinados??



Pues bastante, la verdad.

O sea, no se priva, pero como yo no los como (casi), pues ella acaba comiéndolos más bien poco.

No ha sido nunca de dulces ni de bollos.
Come pan, pero ni tanto (ponte que de una barra normal, entre ella y la niña, suele sobrar como un tercio)
Pasta o arroz, dos o como mucho tres veces en semana, y muchas semanas ni eso, y patatas fritas de guarnición una o dos veces.
De vez en cuando pedimos pizza, hamburguesa, kebab o esas mierdas.
Eso sí, a diario se toma(ba) su café con dos de azúcar (si se lo pongo yo, le echo uno ), y el café de máquina del trabajo que ya va con el azúcar puesto.

Pero los ayunos son diarios, desde las 8 o así que acabamos de cenar hasta las 12 del día siguiente que se come un montado (cuyo pan ya va contado en los 2/3 de barra que se comen entre las dos), "roto" por el café con leche bebido.

Y lo que digo, que midiendo 1,62 pesaba alrededor de 50 kg antes de quedarse, y que con 6 meses de embarazo y una barriga que no se ve los pies (pero el resto exactamente igual: la ves de espaldas y no sabes que está embarazada) ha ganado 4 kilos escasos.


----------



## vpsn (25 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Hola, me sumo al hilo.
> 
> Yo he cambiado algunos hábitos, comía demasiado embutido, me encantan los bocatas, y también bollería industrial.... y lo he sustituído por desayunos como nueces y chocolate negro, y por la noche nada de bocatas, y en cuanto el embutido muy poco y tomo más Jamon york
> 
> Hago un poco más de ejercicio, y se me está quedando un "tipín".... mido 1,77 y peso 68Kg... pero en la zona de la barriga tengo "lorzas", que cuando estoy estirado, de pie o tumbado no se notan, pero al sentarme parecen el típico flotador, se pliega la piel, aunque no hay demasiada grasa, no se pellizca con facilidad.... qué formas hay para quitarlo? qué tipo de ejercicio? u otro remedio?



68 kilos con 1.77 y lorzas... ahi falla algo, yo no me pondria a delgazar


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> 68 kilos con 1.77 y lorzas... ahi falla algo, yo no me pondria a delgazar



Yo diría que es un problema semántico: a cualquier cosa le llaman lorzas hoy día. 
Una barriga que no se puede pellizcar con facilidad no es lorza, ya será una faja abdominal débil que no sujeta bien las vísceras.


----------



## p_pin (25 Jul 2019)

vpsn dijo:


> 68 kilos con 1.77 y lorzas... ahi falla algo, yo no me pondria a delgazar





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo diría que es un problema semántico: a cualquier cosa le llaman lorzas hoy día.
> Una barriga que no se puede pellizcar con facilidad no es lorza, ya será una faja abdominal débil que no sujeta bien las vísceras.



Pues sigo bajando, estoy en 65-66 Kg, y me he estabilizado en ese peso
Efectivamente como comenta el forero, lo de lorzas, que puse entre comillas, sólo se nota si estoy sentado, es el típico flotador que aparece al estar en esa posición, y se pellizca más que de sobra, pero yo pienso que es la piel, poca grasa, que ha quedado un poco "dada de sí", tras los viejos hábitos.

A mi es que se me acumula la grasa en esa zona. Quizá también por el alcohol, que dicen tiende a acumularse en la barriga. No es que beba mucho, dos-tres días en semana unas cervezas, pero lo noto al día siguiente

Estoy haciendo ejercicios "hipopresivos", a ver qué tal van


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues sigo bajando, estoy en 65-66 Kg, y me he estabilizado en ese peso
> Efectivamente como comenta el forero, lo de lorzas, que puse entre comillas, sólo se nota si estoy sentado, es el típico flotador que aparece al estar en esa posición, y se pellizca más que de sobra, pero yo pienso que es la piel, poca grasa, que ha quedado un poco "dada de sí", tras los viejos hábitos.
> 
> A mi es que se me acumula la grasa en esa zona. Quizá también por el alcohol, que dicen tiende a acumularse en la barriga. No es que beba mucho, dos-tres días en semana unas cervezas, pero lo noto al día siguiente
> ...



De hipopresivos he "descubierto" yo un hack chulo, pero que sólo funciona si por algún motivo inexplicable tienes a mano una plataforma oscilatoria rollo vibropower y tal (_alguien _en mi entorno cercano compra toda clase de chorradas).

Resulta que si te pones a hacer hipopresivos en apnea sobre la plataforma (encendida, claro, y a tope de velocidad), de pronto el tiempo que puedes mantener la contracción se reduce como a la cuarta parte, y al cabo de escasos segundos rompes a sudar de arriba a abajo.

6 minutos al día, no digo más.


----------



## fmc (25 Jul 2019)

Podéis probar también las planchas, en sus diferentes variantes.


----------



## p_pin (25 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> De hipopresivos he "descubierto" yo un hack chulo, pero que sólo funciona si por algún motivo inexplicable tienes a mano una plataforma oscilatoria rollo vibropower y tal (_alguien _en mi entorno cercano compra toda clase de chorradas).
> 
> Resulta que si te pones a hacer hipopresivos en apnea sobre la plataforma (encendida, claro, y a tope de velocidad), de pronto el tiempo que puedes mantener la contracción se reduce como a la cuarta parte, y al cabo de escasos segundos rompes a sudar de arriba a abajo.
> 
> 6 minutos al día, no digo más.



Pues yo también tengo una plataforma, aunque hace años que no la uso, era de tipo movimiento "triplanar", que con las cintas y vibración facilita ejercicios; biceps, de pectoral, triceps, abdominal y varios de piernas. Se notaba bastante, te facilita hacer ejercicio sin dedicar mucho tiempo-esfuerzo, yo notaba al acabar un subidón de energía, la sensación de haber ejercitado músculos que no sabes que existen ajjaja... nah si todo ésto lo digo por si me animo a sacarla y probar lo que has comentado


----------



## zahoriblanco (25 Jul 2019)

Alguien sabe si comer muchos cacahuetes es malo? Si es así, alguien sabe la razón por la que es malo?


----------



## Usersiter (25 Jul 2019)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Alguien sabe si comer muchos cacahuetes es malo? Si es así, alguien sabe la razón por la que es malo?



Dejad de demonizar alimentos por favor.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Jul 2019)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Alguien sabe si comer muchos cacahuetes es malo? Si es así, alguien sabe la razón por la que es malo?




Como dice Rinnegato es una legumbre. Lo malo de los cacahuetes es el exceso de sal. De comerlos, mejor sin sal. También tienen mucho aceite. Con moderación son buenos, pero si te pasas no es bueno, es como beberte un vaso de aceite de oliva, pues no es sano tanta cantidad.



.


----------



## zahoriblanco (25 Jul 2019)

Gracias, es que he leído al principio del hilo que la grasa de cacahuete no era recomendable. Yo tomo muchos porque tienen pocos hidratos pese a ser una legumbre y porque son baratos. Los anacardos tienen claramente más hidratos. En mi caso llevo 9 meses con una dieta cetogenica y no la cambio por nada, me va genial


----------



## Kazeon (26 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Con 51 años he notado en pocos meses, que ya no tengo tanta fuerza, ni ganas de nada y que al NO tener una excepcional genética, todo me engorda....da igual que haya reducido el consumo de azúcar a menos del 10% (en 2 años), que tome Avena, que coma moniatos, brocoli, aguacate, grasas buenas, proteinas, todo a la plancha, NADA de alcohol o su PM en motocicleta....y NO me vengais con lo de....levantar 200 kg. en Press-banca, ni haz Crossfit ni polladas parecidas....lo unico que aun me funciona es el ayuno....pero al final solo consumire aire y encima engordaré....



Sera por algún otro motivo, con edades parecidas todavía se hace calistenia con vigor, las salidas al monte son kilometricas y en ayunas, un diezmil no tiene ningún misterio -excepto los tiempos, jejej,,,que esos si se arriman a la hora-. Y el perimetro abdominal esta en su sitio con la simple lógica no talibanizada que se defiende en este hilo

No, no creo que sea la edad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2019)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Alguien sabe si comer muchos cacahuetes es malo? Si es así, alguien sabe la razón por la que es malo?



Como todas las legumbres contienen una alta concentracion de antinutrientes.

Eso no quita que me tome alguna fabada o pique unos cacaos en el bar. Todo depende de como te sienten, hay factores geneticos que los hacen aptos y para otras personas no tanto.

La paleodieta propone quitar ciertos grupos de alimentos, los procesados fuera todos, y algun otro (legumbres, lacteos fermentados) te anima a retirarlos un tiempo y ver como te sientan al reintroducirlos, sin chorradas ni talibanismos.

Que estoy almorzando higaditos con un huevo frito y algun cacao y aceitunas va 'padentro'...lo dicho, sin chorradas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (26 Jul 2019)

Si alguien quiere adelgazar, lo que debe hacer es excluir de su dieta los cereales, el azúcar puro, las patatas y todos los alimentos con un porcentaje alto en hidratos de carbono, que después se convierten en gran parte en azúcar. Lo que ocurre es que a los productores de ese tipo de alimentos no les conviene que disminuya su compra. Conviene que los obesos sustituyan los cereales y las patatas por legumbres, pescado y carne.
Fumar mucho y beber mucho alcohol y comer muchos hidratos y mucho azúcar: infarto, cáncer, trombosis, bronquitis crónica, diabetes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Jul 2019)

Parte de guerra: 

La tenaz administradora de mis días le ha perdido el miedo a la lanceta, y ni corta ni perezosa ha decidido hacer lo que yo le había sugerido que hiciera y me había mirado como si fuera un marciano: hacer pruebas (muchas) de cómo le afectan los diferentes alimentos a la glucemia.

El único (y algo irracional) miedo que le queda es que el glucómetro que le han dado tiene una memoria que registra los últimos 720 valores, y está obsesionada con que si la endocretina ve algunos valores fuera de rango le va a poner insulina. Yo ya le he dicho que encontrar la dieta que le estabilice la glucosa es un proceso de aprendizaje, y que es normal que los primeros días los valores estén alterados (dentro de un orden, si se vieran valores >180 o 200 ya sería como para preocuparse) mientras encuentra el patrón alimentario que la mantenga en ese precario equilibrio entre la hiperglucemia y la cetosis.

Y lo más importante: que la endocretina puede decir misa en arameo, que si a ella no le da la gana de pincharse insulina, no se la pincha, y punto.

Esta mañana le ha salido la glucosa en ayunas en 91, pero la tira de cetonuria mostraba una cetosis moderada (el tercer cuadradito). Que yo no le tengo miedo a la cetosis, pero ella un poco sí, y no es exactamente igual para una persona normal que para una embarazada (que encima en vez de ganar peso, lo está perdiendo. O sea, lo pierde ella, porque la zagala sigue creciendo a su ritmo).

Veremos cómo se desarrolla el fin de semana.

Un tema, por si *a los que habéis tratado con diabéticos os suena*: 

¿Se les ha descontrolado la glucemia tras ponerse una vacuna intramuscular?​Algo he encontrado en PubMed sobre reacciones de hiperglucemia aguda tras una vacunación, y buscando causas de aumento espontáneo de la glucemia aparecen en varias listas el *dolor prolongado* y las *enfermedades.*
Y claro, una vacuna no deja de ser una versión minimizada de la enfermedad contra la que se vacuna, y lleva quejándose de que le dolía donde se la pusieron los últimos dos días...

...los mismos dos días que lleva el glucómetro trolleando.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Parte de guerra:
> 
> La tenaz administradora de mis días le ha perdido el miedo a la lanceta, y ni corta ni perezosa ha decidido hacer lo que yo le había sugerido que hiciera y me había mirado como si fuera un marciano: hacer pruebas (muchas) de cómo le afectan los diferentes alimentos a la glucemia.
> 
> ...



Puestos a hilar fino, podias plantearte el comprar sin receta el freestyle. El chip te da lecturas durante todo el dia y solo hay que cambiarlo cada 15 dias. Ni puta idea de lo que vale, pero lo mismo no es tanto.

En mi comunidad autonoma lo daba la seguridad social hasta los 18 años para diabeticos tipo I (los dos no lo se). Este año lo han ampliado a mayores de edad.

Lo enchufas al ordenador y te da las graficas de todo el dia. Se ve perfectamente las curvas con la ingesta de cada alimento.

Yo te recomendaria que probases una primal. Con mi familiar tipo I va como un reloj (pinchandose dosis ridiculas). Para un diabetes gestacional que no es mas que una tipo II temporal deberia de irle de cine.

La ventaja de la tipo II es que quitas los refinados y sigues metiendo mucho hidrato con su fibra (legumbres), algo mas de arroz, patatas, boniatos y si es tolerante lacteos fermentados.

Es lo mismo que la paleo pero con legumbres y lacteos.

Cualquier hidrato que no venga de refinados y con esas cifras (diabetes Paco tipo II) lo tiene que manejar de cine su pancreas.

Por supuesto tres comidas al dia y sin miedo a la grasa. Engordara lo justo y normal para una embarazada y sin pasar hambre ni ansiedad por restringir demasiado hidratos.

Como norma general las curvas de glucemia son mas suaves cuando el hidrato va junto a grasas y fibra.

En un rato cuelgo una foto de la grafica del aparato. Se ve mas detallada en ordenador pero como ejemplo lo tengo a mano ahora.

Respecto a catarros, vacunas, estress o simplemente semana de examenes, mi familiar se pasa unos dias alto (140-200). Cualquier alteracion desata respuesta hormonal, aumenta el glucagon y el higado a producir glucosa non stop.

Ha sido llegar vacaciones y el mamon se mueve en un rango de 80-120.

Tengo graficas de la ultima semana que volvia a rango sin pincharse despues de comerse una bolsa de patatas fritas. 

Se supone que como tipo I y despues de dos años su pancreas esta finiquitado... ejem, las graficas no dicen lo mismo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2019)

Aqui la grafica de la bolsa de papas a pelo y un pancreas que 'no funciona' haciendo caso omiso a los medicos marichulos.

Para afinar los datos hay que tomarse en sangre el primer dia. Suele haber algun diferencial a la baja en valores bajos sobre todo, menos imprecision en los altos. Hay que tener en cuenta que el chip mide glucemia intersticial de ahi los desfases. Los valores exactos no son tan importantes como las graficas y sus tendencias.

En la grafica se ve una hipoglucemia a primera hora que es falsa por el desfase que suele ser por abajo de 10-15. 

El chaval no ha tenido ninguna hipo en el ultimo año y cuando las roza ni se despeina porque su metabolismo de cetosis funciona en modo Dios. 

Los diabeticos tipo I comeharinas por consejo medico no ganan para sustos. Siempre intentando ir altos (120-180) y no pasan ninguna semana sin dos o tres hipos, con el consiguiente acojono porque se pueden quedar 'moñecos'.

Despues de dos años metido a fondo en el mundillo de la diabetes te aseguro que hace falta mucho napalm en las consultas medicas del ramo.


----------



## fmc (26 Jul 2019)

Hace un tiempo miré el coste de llevar un CGM (por simple curiosidad científica) y el tema era bastante serio, del orden de 300-500€ al mes.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Jul 2019)

no se pero con la ola de calor como poco, llevo dias saltandome comidas....2 vasos de gazpacho pa comer y punto...y a la noche ensalada de bonito etc..

hoy tenia fiesta y solo he desayunado un cafe y me he comido una tostada con mermelada que hacia dias que tenia ganas...

pues bien, ha sido comerme la tostada con mermelada y entrarme un cansancio y unas ganas de no hacer nada....no se si ha sido el chute de azucar o que...pero cada vez me gusta mas el ayuno intermitente.

me hace estar más vivaz y más despierto, más chispa...en cambio con el desayuno buffet...en plan cafe, tostadas, fruta, otra tostada con jamon o aguacate etc...me produce satisfaccion en el estomago...pero luego estoy 'vago', no sé si me explico.

hilo super interesante.

s2,


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Jul 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Hace un tiempo miré el coste de llevar un CGM (por simple curiosidad científica) y el tema era bastante serio, del orden de 300-500€ al mes.



Pues eso pensaba yo, pero ha bajado un huevo. Supongo que al fabricar a saco para la seguridad social han abaratado costes.

En su pagina web pone 60 merkels por chip que da para 15 dias, osea 120 al mes.

Lector aparte que es para siempre otros 60.


----------



## Play_91 (27 Jul 2019)

Depende. Digamos que es un paso para no ponerte como un gordo pero luego cada cosa que mejoras el cambio es grande, es decir: si te quitas el azúcar pues bajas de peso y ganas salud aparte de salud dental pero si luego a lo mejor pasas de leche entera a semi también lo notas, si pasas de plátanos a arroz también lo notas, cada cosita que hagas lo vas notando. Digamos que el azúcar es el primer paso que tienes que tomar para empezar a bajar kilos, pero luego hay un camino más largo, no es quitarte el azúcar y ya abdominales.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jul 2019)

Como sano (por fin he dejado la miel, pero me ha costado)....no fritos, no rebozados, no cereales, no alcoho, no tabaco, no azúcar....mucho ejercicio, verdura, proteina, fruta, batidos protéicos y agua y AUN asi, estoy decaido, agotado y sin ganas NI energia para nada....mi libido ha caido a 0, y nada me ilusiona ni motiva....51 años (la crisis)....me gustaria comer algo que me diera energia brutal durante 12 horas/dia, que NO engordara y que tuviera buena pinta y fuera apetitoso....pienso en meterme droga o Winstrol o algo que de un chute vitalidad porque la verdad, me paso el dia tumbado en el sofa + las horas de gimnasia, dormir (mal) y poco más....no me interesa ya el sexo y hablar con mujeres me aburre y da asco....nada me ilusiona....


----------



## Rauxa (28 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como sano (por fin he dejado la miel, pero me ha costado)....no fritos, no rebozados, no cereales, no alcoho, no tabaco, no azúcar....mucho ejercicio, verdura, proteina, fruta, batidos protéicos y agua y AUN asi, estoy decaido, agotado y sin ganas NI energia para nada....mi libido ha caido a 0, y nada me ilusiona ni motiva....51 años (la crisis)....me gustaria comer algo que me diera energia brutal durante 12 horas/dia, que NO engordara y que tuviera buena pinta y fuera apetitoso....pienso en meterme droga o Winstrol o algo que de un chute vitalidad porque la verdad, me paso el dia tumbado en el sofa + las horas de gimnasia, dormir (mal) y poco más....no me interesa ya el sexo y hablar con mujeres me aburre y da asco....nada me ilusiona....



Normal, te estas hinchando a protes sin comer apenas grasas q es lo que te dara esa energia q te falta. 
Has quitado hidratos y ahora te falta la otra parte de la ecuacion: METER GRASAS.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Jul 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Normal, te estas hinchando a protes sin comer apenas grasas q es lo que te dara esa energia q te falta.
> Has quitado hidratos y ahora te falta la otra parte de la ecuacion: METER GRASAS.



Mil paginas diciendo que la grasa buena es la energia correcta que hay que usar y salta un 'dubitativo' tragando batidos de protes como si estuviese haciendo algo bien.

Echo de menos un icono bien grande de facepalm, a ver si Calopez lo añade.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (29 Jul 2019)

Esto son magufadas he probado lo habido y por haber y es la jodida genética.
Dejsrnos vivir en paz. Aceptad que hay gordos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Jul 2019)

ESTAESTUMANOGAMER dijo:


> Esto son magufadas he probado lo habido y por haber y es la jodida genética.
> Dejsrnos vivir en paz. Aceptad que hay gordos.



No has probado una puta mierda. 

Di que no te da la gana de dejar mas de un mes tus doritos o tus cervezas o que no puedes aguantar las dietas de 1200 cal de tu endocrino (cosa logica).

ESTO no lo has probado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Jul 2019)

ESTAESTUMANOGAMER dijo:


> Esto son magufadas he probado lo habido y por haber y es la jodida genética.
> Dejsrnos vivir en paz. Aceptad que hay gordos.



Mi jodida genética me colocó ginecomastia a los once. 
No me había visto los abdominales ni cuando de zagal me dio por meterme a un gimnasio a razón de dos horas al día en vez de ir a clase (pensando que me iba a valer ni pa tomar por culo con las niñas)
Mi jodida genética me regaló un trastorno autoinmune que "tuve" que tratar con corticoides durante 20 años, con el consiguiente cúmulo paulatino de grasa a razón como de un kilo por año.

Y entonces descubrí el hilo, el blog del Dr. Fung, el ayuno y el LCHF. Mano de santo, hoiga.

Ni brotes autoinmunes, ni lorza, ni tetamen (bueno, tetamen sí, pero cada vez menos). 
Hasta se me marcan (un poquillo, tampoco nos flipemos) los oblicuos...

Es que hasta dominadas hago, cosa que no hacía ni con veinte años.

ITEM MÁS: ahora que está la mujera con _diabetis de preñá _me estoy empapando de lo que pillo sobre el tema, y no descarte que lo que llaman "genética" sean malas costumbres de su señá madre cuando estaba usted de inquilino. Considere que es _in utero _donde se calibra el cuerpo de primeras.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Jul 2019)

Parte de guerra:

Cada vez más convencido de que los sustos de los primeros días se debieron al nerviosismo y la preocupación por el diagnóstico de tarados de la _endocretina _y posiblemente a los efectos espurios de la vacuna contra la tosferina (sobre todo el tema del dolor sostenido en el hombro)... y con eso y con todo, hablamos de glucosa postprandial de 150 a la hora y de 97 en ayunas como valores más exóticos.

La cosa se ha ido atemperando a medida que la moza se relaja y el dolor del hombro se aleja en el tiempo, y ahora quitando que la glucosa en ayunas le sale siempre pegada al límite (91, 94 , 97 como mucho), cuando se mide después de comer no pasa ni de 120. Diabetes gestacional mis cojones...

Ahora, la cetosis matutina no se la quita ni Dios. 
Y ella venga a hacer comidas pequeñitas para ir metiendo hidratos sin que se le descontrole la glucosa, y yo venga a decirle que es NORMAL en el embarazo levantarse con una cetosis ligera, y que comer sin hambre cada tres horas es una chorrada...

Menos mal que, al menos, el metabolismo que está sufriendo por tanto rumiar sólo es el suyo: al parecer la insulina (la propia, la pinchada es otra historia) no atraviesa la placenta. Ya tendrá tiempo de revertir la resistencia que se está forjando cuando alumbre.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2019)

no tengo problema alguno a hincharme a comer mantequilla y freir con aceite de coco....pero me pasó antiguamente una cosa rara....hubo una epoca en que comia grasas buenas (aceite coco, freir con mantequilla, comer huevos, proteinas, carne roja, tocino, jamon, queso curado, frutos secos etc..,) y me subio el colesterol malo bastante....fue dejar este régimen y volver a comer avena + arroz rojo y aguacate y bajar ese colesterol drásticamente, sin probar obviamente las grasas buenas.....no lo entiendo....


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no tengo problema alguno a hincharme a comer mantequilla y freir con aceite de coco....pero me pasó antiguamente una cosa rara....hubo una epoca en que comia grasas buenas (aceite coco, freir con mantequilla, comer huevos, proteinas, carne roja, tocino, jamon, queso curado, frutos secos etc..,) y me subio el colesterol malo bastante....fue dejar este régimen y volver a comer avena + arroz rojo y aguacate y bajar ese colesterol drásticamente, sin probar obviamente las grasas buenas.....no lo entiendo....



Al empezar a comer más grasas saludables y comer menos hidratos refinados y azúcares tu cuerpo empieza quemar tu grasa visceral. O sea, toda tu grasa que recubre tus órganos (pancreas, hígado, pulmones...) se va desincrustando de dichos órganos, pasa a la sangre para posteriormente oxidarse y eliminarse a través de la micción, excreción y sudoración.
Si en ese momento, si en todo este proceso, te haces una analítica te saldran unos valores de colesterol, altos. 
Te sacan sangre y esa sangre te dará unos valores muy altos en colesterol. Pero una máquina, en ese momento, no sabe si esos valores son por estar comiendo mal y estar almacenando grasa o bien por el contrario: estar eliminando grasa.

Eso lo sabrás tú o bien un médico si primero le cuentas lo que estás haciendo con la alimentación. Pero no te quedes con el dato "frío" de esa analítica justo en el momento que tu cuerpo está deshaciendose de la grasa que tienes de años atrás.

Simplemente espera unas semanas, te haces otra analítica y verás como los resultados no tienen nada que ver.



Es que si comes menos hidratos y no subes las grasas buenas (con lo cual, tendrás que subir proteinas), tu cuerpo no será eficiente para quemar hidratos/grasas, que son las 2 vías energéticas. Y se verá obligado a quemar músculo (proteina). De ahí, que te notes cansado todo el día, sin hacer nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2019)

Interesante. La verdad es que me siento acabado. Sin ganas ni fuerzas. Tendré que abusar de la grasa buena. Tendré que escoger bien que como


----------



## Rauxa (29 Jul 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Interesante. La verdad es que me siento acabado. Sin ganas ni fuerzas. Tendré que abusar de la grasa buena. Tendré que escoger bien que como



De hecho sólo hay 3 macronutrientes (grasas, protes e hidratos, con sus versiones malas y buenas).
Y el cuerpo como te digo tiene 2 vías energéticas naturales:
- Grasas
- Hidratos

A partir de ahí, juego con los macros a ver que te sienta mejor.

Normalmente: en verano el cuerpo pide más hidrato (verduras, ensaladas, cremas frias, frutas...) y en invierno más prote y grasa animal (potajes...)
Cuanta más actividad física hagas, más hidrato te pedirá el cuerpo y cuando más sedentario estés más grasa te pedirá.

Pero continuo diciendo lo mismo: a menos hidrato que consumas, más grasa deberás ingerir. Y a la inversa.
Son 3 macronutrientes y por tanto mucho margen de "inventos" no hay. No te debería costar encontrar aquello que te funcione mejor en función de tu morfotipo, de tu actividad física...


----------



## Peltasta (30 Jul 2019)

No sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, pero este documental es muy recomendable (tiene subtítulos en castellano)


----------



## Perro Viejo (30 Jul 2019)

Dejo esto por aquí:

Carbohydrates, not animal fats, linked to heart disease across 42 European countries


----------



## Peltasta (30 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Exactamente las mismas sensaciones.
> 
> Paso ampliamente de los 40 y tengo mejor cuerpo que con 30. Epoca de muchisimo trabajo, mucho bocata y pasado de peso.
> 
> ...



Yo igual, desde que he cambiado la alimentación me ha desaparecido el asma y adiós alergia a los ácaros.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí:
> 
> Carbohydrates, not animal fats, linked to heart disease across 42 European countries



Gracias y pongo aqui las conclusiones para vagos:

Key findings

Cholesterol levels were tightly correlated to the consumption of animal fats and proteins – Countries consuming more fat and protein from animal sources had higher incidence of raised cholesterol

Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk – Countries with higher levels of raised cholesterol had fewer cases of CVD deaths and a lower incidence of CVD risk factors

Carbohydrates correlated positively with CVD risk – the more carbohydrates consumed (and especially those with high GI such as starches) the more CVD

Fat and Protein correlated negatively with CVD risk – Countries consuming more fat and protein from animal and plant sources had less CVD. The authors speculate that this is because increasing fat and protein in the diet generally displaces carbohydrates.

Ahora que venga algun vegano y/o comeharinas y explique porque todos los estudios sale lo mismo.

Pd. Que alguien le de en los morros a Basulto con este estudio.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Jul 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Gracias y pongo aqui las conclusiones para vagos:
> 
> Key findings
> 
> ...



Tendremos que volver a explicar la "paradoja francesa"....


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Jul 2019)

_Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk – Countries with higher levels of raised cholesterol had fewer cases of CVD deaths and a lower incidence of CVD risk factors 

*Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk

Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk  

Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk

 *_


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk – Countries with higher levels of raised cholesterol had fewer cases of CVD deaths and a lower incidence of CVD risk factors
> 
> *Raised cholesterol correlated negatively with CVD risk
> 
> ...



Cuidado que lo mismo dejan de pautar estatinas en la inseguridad social.

Emm no creo

Pd. Y van n^10 estudios que dicen lo mismo.


----------



## kikepm (31 Jul 2019)

Peltasta dijo:


> Yo igual, desde que he cambiado la alimentación me ha desaparecido el asma y adiós alergia a los ácaros.



Y yo, el asma desapareció en cuanto quité de la dieta azúcares y cereales, sobre todo derivados del trigo y del maiz, más suplementación con omega 3 y vit D.


----------



## PBA (31 Jul 2019)

Que opinais de comer las cascaras de melón y sandia?, las he probado al menos las de melón y con sal están comestibles similiar a un pepino.

He mirado en google y no he visto nada pero vosotros que estais siempre informandoos de nutrición sabeis algo de beneficios o perjuicios de comer la piel del melón? Por sabor no sería, algún beneficio debe tener como la piel de manzana y otras frutas.

Gracias, la pregunta va totalmente en serio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2019)

PBA dijo:


> Que opinais de comer las cascaras de melón y sandia?, las he probado al menos las de melón y con sal están comestibles similiar a un pepino.
> 
> He mirado en google y no he visto nada pero vosotros que estais siempre informandoos de nutrición sabeis algo de beneficios o perjuicios de comer la piel del melón? Por sabor no sería, algún beneficio debe tener como la piel de manzana y otras frutas.
> 
> Gracias, la pregunta va totalmente en serio.



Problema no creo que haya mas alla de que te meteras mas quimicos y fertilizantes al buche. Toca lavar muy bien y aun asi no se.

A nivel nutricional esa piel es fibra pura.

Vas a cagar como un caballo de carreras


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2019)

*El asombroso hombre menguante*

Dos semanas y media desde que acabara las vacaciones y me pusiera a plan veraniego. 
Voy cumpliendo más o menos con el ritmo del plan, un día en barbecho, otro sólo cenar, y otro desayuno comida y cena (keto/LCHF), y trato de hacer mi minitabla de ejercicios, 15 minutos a alta intensidad (alta para mí, supongo que para otros sería de chiste), tan a diario como puedo.

Resultados: he bajado *de* *89,2 a 83,5 kilos* y *de 96 a 91 cm* de perímetro abdominal. Casi ná.
Seguimos para bingo


----------



## 2B-san (2 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *El asombroso hombre menguante*
> 
> Dos semanas y media desde que acabara las vacaciones y me pusiera a plan veraniego.
> Voy cumpliendo más o menos con el ritmo del plan, un día en* barbecho, otro sólo cenar, y otro desayuno comida y cena (keto/LCHF), y trato de hacer mi minitabla de ejercicios, 15 minutos a alta intensidad* (alta para mí, supongo que para otros sería de chiste), tan a diario como puedo.
> ...



Y no crees que estas en déficit calorico?

No digo que tu perdida de peso sea toda debida a ese deficit calorico o que con harinas refinadas vaya a ser igual la perdida de peso, se que no, pero y* si las calorias importan, *no debe ser lo mismo ingerir 3000 kcal que 2000 kcal al día, el cuerpo se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera a esos ingresos de calorias.

Con 3000 kcal hubieses bajado menos peso, creo yo.

Yo tambien estoy bajando peso, aunque voy algo más lento, también estoy musculando, igual por eso hay menos perdida de peso. En 1 mes he bajado de 100 kg a 94 kg que es en los que estoy ahora.

No he contado calorias, hago 2 comidas al dia (respetando siempre el ayuno intermitente minimo 14h todos los dias) y he metido algun que otro ayuno de 24 horas en ese tiempo, diria que he estado en deficit calorico casi todo el tiempo, ya que hay dias que he consumido "poco", aunque si he llegado facilmente a 2000 kcal y sobrepasarlas, pero sin llegar a 3000 kcal, aunque con mi peso tengo margen para que me sirva para perder igualmente.
Y obviamente no como nada de procesados ni refinados. Lo mas "insaludable" que he tomado es un poco de tomate frito en alguna salsa (por el azucar que le echan) y si me he atiborrado a fruta algun dia.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2019)

Tibor dijo:


> Y no crees que estas en déficit calorico?
> 
> No digo que tu perdida de peso sea toda debida a ese deficit calorico o que con harinas refinadas vaya a ser igual la perdida de peso, se que no, pero y* si las calorias importan, *no debe ser lo mismo ingerir 3000 kcal que 2000 kcal al día, el cuerpo se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera a esos ingresos de calorias.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, obviamente aquí respetamos las leyes de la termodinámica: *la única forma de adelgazar es si entra menos de lo que sale.*

Cuando decimos que las calorías son los padres, no nos referimos a que "no cuenten", sino a que NO SON LO QUE CUENTA, por la sencilla razón de que contar calorías NO SIRVE DE NADA en la mayoría de los casos.
Dos dietas isocalóricas pueden perfectamente tener resultados OPUESTOS en función de la composición de macronutrientes y la distribución temporal.

El quid de la cuestión es *cómo lograr ese déficit calórico de la forma más eficiente y sostenida en el tiempo*, y la respuesta no es "contando calorías".


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2019)

Tibor dijo:


> Y no crees que estas en déficit calorico?
> 
> No digo que tu perdida de peso sea toda debida a ese deficit calorico o que con harinas refinadas vaya a ser igual la perdida de peso, se que no, pero y* si las calorias importan, *no debe ser lo mismo ingerir 3000 kcal que 2000 kcal al día, el cuerpo se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera a esos ingresos de calorias.
> 
> ...



Por activa y por pasiva he comprobado que las calorias son una filfa.

Ejemplos:

Dieta de embarazada con diabetes gestacional de 1200 cal (que hice por solidaridad) perdi 7 kilos. Recuperados con creces al dejarla.

Dieta alta en grasa y sin harinas ni azucares de 2500 cal con 30% de hidratos no refinados, perdi 20 kilos 'pa siempre'

Familiar diabetico tipo I comiendo como una lima (les da hambre y sed atroz), entro en urgencias en su debut con un 7% de grasa corporal.

No se si Ud ve la correlacion.

Pd. Si Smiling, yo tambien pase por el proceso de preñada diabetica pero en un tiempo que no sabia distinguir un acido graso de un foton.


----------



## Rauxa (3 Ago 2019)

A mi pareja igual.

Como cocino yo en casa y todo es sin azúcares ni harinas, pues perfecto. Ella de vez en cuando, cuando come fuera de casa, pues se come su pan, pizza... pero poco más.

Y en el 5º mes de embarazo nos vamos a un hotel de lujo en Menorca. Buffet libre para desayunar. Ya os podéis imaginar: todo tipo de bollería, panes, mermeladas.... Una orgía de harinas y azúcares. Y durante el día, pues zumitos, heladitos...

Y al día siguiente de la vuelta, tenía analítica. Ya le comenté que me me hacía especialmente gracia ver los resultados después de 15 días de comer como una cerda.
Pues le sale casi casi pre-diabetes. Por suerte el médico le dijo que no debía hacer en especial pero que fuera a un endocrino por si acaso. 

Yo le dije que ni caso, que estaba todo el año comiendo bien excepto 15 días que por ello no pasaba nada. Pero claro una mujer es una mujer... así que fue al endocrino que le pillaba más cerca (argentino). Yo me negué a acompañarla. Me conozco y si un médico de bata blanca me saca la fotocopia de las galletas maría y de la leche desnatada, no respondo de mis actos. (total, en casa sólo cocino yo, así que o se come lo que yo cocino o se ayuna  )

Total, que el argentino empieza; cheeeeeeeeee dejá la pizza, los macarrones, el pan, nada de galletas y meté graaaaaaasaaaaaaaa.
Y mi pareja que lleva ya como 5 años escuchando mis discursos le dice: "esto es la paleo, no?"
Y el argentino: "Cheeeeeeeeeeeee meté mascarpone en la verdura". 

Mascarpone el hijoputa. Yo me como una tarrina como postre, pero la verdurita con su AOVE 

Pero al menos, se topó con un buen profesional y mi pareja ahora confía más en mi.


----------



## Radiopatio (3 Ago 2019)

Tengo que agradecer mucho las contribuciones de este hilo. Hace años le hice seguimiento a este tema, y decidí apuntarme algunos consejos. También aporté experiencias. Adelgacé en su momento aproximadamente 20 kilos y no pasaba hambre. Al ser más sedentario que activo, optaba por la grasa "sana", principalmente la de los frutos secos, coco, oliva, y tomaba grandes cantidades de verdura, buenos pedazos de carne con su acompañamiento "verde". El pan lo comía mucho menos, pero me ponía "fino" cuando lo hacía; y me permitía pizzas. Vamos, que iba sin talibanadas, que al cuerpo hay que mimarle siempre. Bueno, al principio es un poco desconcertante, el cuerpo (o más bien la mente) como que "se resiste" al cambio de hábito.

De todas formas, a raiz de un accidente que tuve (baja de más de tres meses), volví a la "mala vida", iba a la comida fácil, retorné a los sandwich, las pizzas, los lácteos a saco, etc. y como quiero que todo vuelva a ser como antes, pues he decidido pasarme por aquí y hacerlo -si cabe- mejor que antes, con más información, más alimentos, recetas...

Como dato, os quiero apuntar que, a pesar de reducir mi consumo calórico largos períodos de tiempo, no he llegado a perder nada. No es que hiciera el burro, pero está claro que el tema de hacer balances energéticos es engañoso (véase dietas hipocalóricas de todo pelaje). Es sufrir para nada. Y lo he constatado. 

Aparte de daros nuevamente las gracias por vuestras valiosas contribuciones, me gustaría saber qué opináis de las bebidas de soja. No las azucaradas, sino las que solo consisten en habas descascarilladas (bastante diluidas; al 14%) y algo de sal. La marca del Mercadona. Aún no me he procurado tomar las cosas más "al natural" (lío, mudanzas, todo eso), pero de momento me conformo con los frutos secos, la carne, el pescado y las verduras, como fuentes primordiales. 

Un saludo, y gran hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ago 2019)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Tengo que agradecer mucho las contribuciones de este hilo. Hace años le hice seguimiento a este tema, y decidí apuntarme algunos consejos. También aporté experiencias. Adelgacé en su momento aproximadamente 20 kilos y no pasaba hambre. Al ser más sedentario que activo, optaba por la grasa "sana", principalmente la de los frutos secos, coco, oliva, y tomaba grandes cantidades de verdura, buenos pedazos de carne con su acompañamiento "verde". El pan lo comía mucho menos, pero me ponía "fino" cuando lo hacía; y me permitía pizzas. Vamos, que iba sin talibanadas, que al cuerpo hay que mimarle siempre. Bueno, al principio es un poco desconcertante, el cuerpo (o más bien la mente) como que "se resiste" al cambio de hábito.
> 
> De todas formas, a raiz de un accidente que tuve (baja de más de tres meses), volví a la "mala vida", iba a la comida fácil, retorné a los sandwich, las pizzas, los lácteos a saco, etc. y como quiero que todo vuelva a ser como antes, pues he decidido pasarme por aquí y hacerlo -si cabe- mejor que antes, con más información, más alimentos, recetas...
> 
> ...



Creo que lo de la soja se ha hablado largo y tendido, y es una mala opcion.

Estamos hablando de la legumbre mas 'manoseada' y alterada del mundo.

Como todas las legumbres contienen sustancias que dificultan absorcion de vitaminas y minerales. Casi todo lo que se vende es soja trasgenica y algunos sistemas inmunes no reaccionan bien.

Para que cualquier legumbre siente bien hay que prepararla con tiempo y un buen temojado. La soja ademas, tradicionalmente se fermentaba.

Llegamos los listos de los occidentales y nos la tragamos a pelo, y ademas confiando que la empresa que te la vende en tetabrick no le meta mas mierdas...ejem.

Dejarse la leche y pasarse a la soja es salir de la sarten para caer en las llamas.

Pasese al bulletproof coffee que es la bebida de los campeones a tope de cacao puro.


----------



## fat tony (3 Ago 2019)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Tengo que agradecer mucho las contribuciones de este hilo. Hace años le hice seguimiento a este tema, y decidí apuntarme algunos consejos. También aporté experiencias. Adelgacé en su momento aproximadamente 20 kilos y no pasaba hambre. Al ser más sedentario que activo, optaba por la grasa "sana", principalmente la de los frutos secos, coco, oliva, y tomaba grandes cantidades de verdura, buenos pedazos de carne con su acompañamiento "verde". El pan lo comía mucho menos, pero me ponía "fino" cuando lo hacía; y me permitía pizzas. Vamos, que iba sin talibanadas, que al cuerpo hay que mimarle siempre. Bueno, al principio es un poco desconcertante, el cuerpo (o más bien la mente) como que "se resiste" al cambio de hábito.
> 
> De todas formas, a raiz de un accidente que tuve (baja de más de tres meses), volví a la "mala vida", iba a la comida fácil, retorné a los sandwich, las pizzas, los lácteos a saco, etc. y como quiero que todo vuelva a ser como antes, pues he decidido pasarme por aquí y hacerlo -si cabe- mejor que antes, con más información, más alimentos, recetas...
> 
> ...



¿Y para qué das las gracias si no has adelgazado nada y pasas hambres privándote de todo lo rico de la vida?

Pasa de estos subnormales gordos cronicos que son una secta de payasos. Mienten como putas, comen todos pan, bocatas, dulce y de todo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mucho ojo con las bebidas "naturales" del Mercadona, Por ejemplo la bebida de avena indica claramente en su envase que es sin azúcares añadidos, que está compuesta de agua y avena, pero luego sabe dulce de cojones y eso no puede ser si solo contiene agua y avena al 15%.
> 
> Después si te haces la prueba con un glucómetro te da 160 de glucosa a las 2 horas de ingesta.(lo mismo que un chocolate con 3 porras)
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que extrañarse del glucometro.

La avena no es una excepcion, como muchos cereales el 50% son hidratos.

El pan en estado solido se absorbe a velocidad de vertigo. Imagine lo que pasa con la avena en estado liquido. Obtienes un hidrato refinado de facil absorcion.

Solo conozco algo parecido y es la cerveza que tiene un 2% de hidrato y un IG de 110. 

Gracias a Dios lo del 2%, en un calculo rapido el 14% de avena supondria un 7% de hidrato puro y liquido.

En la etiqueta pone 8 y pico. 7-8% da igual, es un pico de glucosa nivel Dios.

Un vaso de leche de avena de 250 ml son 20 gramos de azucar directo a vena.

Ahora entiendo las molestias gastricas que note una vez que probe esa mierda.


----------



## Chapinazo (4 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mucho ojo con las bebidas "naturales" del Mercadona, Por ejemplo la bebida de avena indica claramente en su envase que es sin azúcares añadidos, que está compuesta de agua y avena, pero luego sabe dulce de cojones y eso no puede ser si solo contiene agua y avena al 15%.
> 
> Después si te haces la prueba con un glucómetro te da 160 de glucosa a las 2 horas de ingesta.(lo mismo que un chocolate con 3 porras)
> 
> ...



Sí es posible.
El proceso de fabricación de los licuados vegetales consiste precisamente en añadir enzimas a la mezcla cereal-agua, que lo que hacen es dividir los carbohidratos largos en otros más sencillos (es decir, en azúcares). De esta forma, sin añadir azúcar se consigue que sea "naturalmente azucarado".

Como reflexión, eso es exactamente lo que ocurre en nuestros estómagos con los carbohidratos. Nuestras enzimas parten la cadena en azúcares. Es decir, que comer avena licuada ha de causar los mismos efectos que comerla entera, solo se diferencia en dónde se parten las cadenas largas. Eso sí, supongo que al ir ya partida en origen y en solución líquida, el pico de glucosa (e insulina consecuente) será más marcado.


----------



## pepeleches (4 Ago 2019)

Tibor dijo:


> Y no crees que estas en déficit calorico?
> 
> No digo que tu perdida de peso sea toda debida a ese deficit calorico o que con harinas refinadas vaya a ser igual la perdida de peso, se que no, pero y* si las calorias importan, *no debe ser lo mismo ingerir 3000 kcal que 2000 kcal al día, el cuerpo se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera a esos ingresos de calorias.
> 
> Con 3000 kcal hubieses bajado menos peso, creo yo.



Sí...y no. Estoy completamente convencido de que las calorías no es una medida objetiva, en el sentido de que no vale para nada contar calorías, porque dependiendo del alimento que sea el cuerpo las procesas de formas completamente distintas. 

De hecho creé un hilo hace unos meses con mi experiencia. Me alimentaba sano (en cuanto a bollería, procesados, etc), pero el año pasado cogí unos kilos y sobre todo me entró una pereza vital enorme. Estaba siempre cansado, llegaba a casa del curro y me dormía en el sofá. 

Y fue cambiar la alimentación (bajando carbohidratos y comiendo más grasa...) y he perdido mucho. Todo lo que engordé (7-8 kilos) e incluso 3-4 más, que no pensaba que me sobrasen. 

Lo acojonante es lo de las calorías. Ha habido días que después de cenar generosamente me tomado entera una bolsa de 200gr de pistachos. Soy glotón por naturaleza, y aunque es cierto que ahora hay veces que me salto una comida porque no tengo hambre (algo impensable hace un año...), los primeros meses que empecé a alimentarme así es como que mi cuerpo echaba de menos algo, y comía muchísimo. 

Con calculadora en la mano seguro que comía muchas más calorías de lo que debería, sobre todo porque comía grasa (aguacate, mucho aceite de oliva, carne, pescado, frutos secos...). Y sin embargo los primeros 5 kilos los perdí rapidísimos sin darme cuenta. 

Esto no quiere decir que no hubiera perdido más rápido comiendo menos, sino la constatación de que esa cuenta de la vieja de calorías que comes frente a las que gastas, es completamente falsa. De hecho ahora que ya me he acostumbrado y como menos, hace días que he estabilizado el peso. Pero porque no necesito ni ganar ni perder, es como que el cuerpo ya sabe lo que necesita...


----------



## Wein (5 Ago 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mucho ojo con las bebidas "naturales" del Mercadona, Por ejemplo la bebida de avena indica claramente en su envase que es sin azúcares añadidos, que está compuesta de agua y avena, pero luego sabe dulce de cojones y eso no puede ser si solo contiene agua y avena al 15%.
> 
> Después si te haces la prueba con un glucómetro te da 160 de glucosa a las 2 horas de ingesta.(lo mismo que un chocolate con 3 porras)
> 
> ...



Compra de soja que tiene solo 0,6 gramos de hidratos-azucar cada 100 ml


----------



## Redditch (5 Ago 2019)

Deberías ver el documental FAT. A documentary, del año 2019...es como un resumen de este hilo...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Por activa y por pasiva he comprobado que las calorias son una filfa.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



La discusion de siempre de las calorias jeje.

Si te inflas a comer comida sana engordas igualmente. Lo que pasa es que la comida sana suele ser menos adictiva no comemos tanto. pero hay individuos que sí.

En el extremo opuesto tenemos individuos que comen a menudo comida insana y adictiva, pero son moderados, y entonces no engordan. O sea hay gente que abre una tableta de chocolate y le dura 6 dias y otros que segun la abren ya se la terminan en ese mismo día. Pero lo mismo pasa con el paquete de pistachos de 300g del mercadona, unos les puede durar 2 semanas, otros se lo meten en una puta tarde. Por favor no me neguéis este hecho, todos conocemos a gente de ambos "bandos".

Si cogemos a 5.000 personas que coman sano y 5.000 que coman insano, y ninguno cuenta calorias solo comen por instinto, habrá más gordos en el grupo de comida insana, eso está claro. Pero se puede engordar con comida sana y se puede adelgazar con insana, está clarísimo, al final las cantidades de comida MANDAN.

Comer sano es una decisión sabia pero eso no quita controlar cantidades, o si no la dieta fracasará en muchos casos.

Todo este rollo de hacer menos comidas al dia, quitar azucares, quitar harinas... está guay para que casi con total certeza comas menos calorías de las que gastas. Es una forma de hacer dieta sin la sensación de hacer dieta, no sé si me explico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ago 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La discusion de siempre de las calorias jeje.
> 
> Si te inflas a comer comida sana engordas igualmente. Lo que pasa es que la comida sana suele ser menos adictiva no comemos tanto. pero hay individuos que sí.
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero...no

Le falta estudiarse el eficientisimo proceso metabolico de la glucosa insulina. Entonces empezara a entender algo.

Yo personalmente no afirmo que no se puede engordar comiendo sano (sin refinados). DIGO que no se puede estar obeso.

De acuerdo que eliminando refinados eliminas el ansia de comer compulsivamente y no es un punto baladi.

Pero... la pata que te falta es entender que cada gramo de azucar que entra en el torrente sanguineo o lo gastas (carrera de hamster) o lo conviertes en grasa (insulina).

La grasa y la proteina ingerisa se usan para otra cosa y el proceso de convertirse en grasa es largo y tozudo. 

Le he puesto dos ejemplos. 

El mio propio ingiriendo el doble de calorias alto en grasa me adelgazo el doble que una dieta hipocalorica de 1200 cal.

Y el segundo que esta documentado en textos medicos. Como adelgaza un diabetico tipo I cuando le falla la insulina. Ojo que comen como limas pero el resto de vias metabolicas no son capaces de hacerlos engordar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 Ago 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La discusion de siempre de las calorias jeje.
> 
> Si te inflas a comer comida sana engordas igualmente. Lo que pasa es que la comida sana suele ser menos adictiva no comemos tanto. pero hay individuos que sí.
> 
> ...



En su planteamiento hay un error de base, aparte del que señala Karlos: usted asume que somos dueños de nuestros actos, y PARA NADA.

Un ejemplo de huevo frito: ¿Cuántas veces tenía usted que hacer algo importante pero aburrido (v.g. trabajar, como un servidor ahora) y ha acabado foreando, o viendo videos de gatos, o cambiando esa bombilla que llevaba fundida desde que Edison era corneta?

Jonathan Haidt hace un símil que me gusta mucho: nos compara con un hombre sentado en un elefante. Tenemos cierto control sobre a dónde vamos y lo que hacemos, pero la mayor parte de nosotros sólo hace caso del jinete en unas condiciones muy estrictas y limitadas.

Usted plantea que si se come mucho se engorda, sea la comida así o asao. Lo que no entiende es que, con una dieta alta en grasas sólo hay dos formas de comer de más:

1.- Tener daños cerebrales que inhiban la sensación de saciedad
2.- Estar atado a un potro y que te alimenten con un pistero como a los gansos

Las cantidades de comida mandan, pero *el que no manda (mucho) es el que se las come*.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2019)

Seguimos para bingo: 82 kg y 89.5 cm de perímetro abdominal

Y hoy para cenar, chuletón de kilo con salsa de nata a la pimienta.


----------



## pepeleches (10 Ago 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La discusion de siempre de las calorias jeje.
> 
> Si te inflas a comer comida sana engordas igualmente. Lo que pasa es que la comida sana suele ser menos adictiva no comemos tanto. pero hay individuos que sí.
> 
> En el extremo opuesto tenemos individuos que comen a menudo comida insana y adictiva, pero son moderados, y entonces no engordan. O sea hay gente que abre una tableta de chocolate y le dura 6 dias y otros que segun la abren ya se la terminan en ese mismo día. Pero lo mismo pasa con el paquete de pistachos de 300g del mercadona, unos les puede durar 2 semanas, otros se lo meten en una puta tarde. Por favor no me neguéis este hecho, todos conocemos a gente de ambos "bandos".



Te estamos diciendo que no es así, por experiencia en primera persona. Que tú comes 1.500 calorías al día en donuts y acabarás como una ballena, y si comes 3.000 en aguacates estarás en tu peso. 

Porque nos han metido en la cabeza que las calorías son una medida objetiva para saber qué energía consume el cuerpo y no es así. Porque la insulina lo cambia absolutamente todo.

Igual que el cuerpo deshecha las proteínas a partir de cierto punto, igual que la grasa buena la emplea para mejorar tu nivel hormonal. 

Es que no es 0-1 como nos han intentando machacar EN ABSOLUTO. Y si no, pruébalo durante una semana, y verás la acojonante diferencia.


----------



## Profesor Doofenshmirtz (10 Ago 2019)

¿Qué opináis de la dieta flash del Dr. Manuel Jiménez Ucero?

He cogido mucho peso y necesito darle la vuelta a esto.

Graciad


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo: 82 kg y 89.5 cm de perímetro abdominal
> 
> Y hoy para cenar, chuletón de kilo con salsa de nata a la pimienta.



Y lo gracioso es que los yonkis de las harinas conciben como una catastrofe no poder hincar el diente en un donut o una pizza.

Yo voy a echar una buena siesta despues de una paletilla de lechal...con patatas asadas y ajioli casero (va por ti quali).


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Ago 2019)

Sobre el tema calorías os dejo un video corto y un tocho. In english.



Death of the calorie


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Ago 2019)

Joder. Llevaba unos 15 días sin comer apenas nada de verdura, solo algún aguacate y brócoli y encontrándome de puta madre. Lo demás carne, pescado y queso. Hoy ha venido el vecino y me ha regalado una caja de frutas de su huerto: algo de uvas, paraguayos y melocotones. He comido 2 piezas y un puñado de uvas. Estaban buenísimas pero se me ha hinchado el estómago horrores. Vaya mierda. Creo que voy a hacerme carnivoro estricto un tiempo. A ver qué tal.

Alguien lo ha probado?


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ago 2019)

Acabo de recoger los resultados del análisis de sangre y orina. Todo en rango excepto la glucosa 64 mg/dL (70-110) La doctora me ha preguntado si hacía dieta y le he respondido que no.

- ¿Cuantas veces comes al cabo del día?
- Cuando tengo hambre
- ¿Pero haces cinco o seis comidas?
- No

Otro dato a destacar ha sido el de los cuerpos cetónicos, aunque aquí no hay parámetros. Me ha señalado que tengo 15 mg/dL y en el análisis anterior (hace 10 años) tenía 50. Y no ha dicho más.

Colesterol total: 173 mg/dL
HDL: 62,8 mg/dL
LDL: 96,2 mg/dL
Triglicéridos: 70 mg/dL

Si tenéis alguna pregunta disparad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Ago 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de recoger los resultados del análisis de sangre y orina. Todo en rango excepto la glucosa 64 mg/dL (70-110) La doctora me ha preguntado si hacía dieta y le he respondido que no.
> 
> - ¿Cuantas veces comes al cabo del día?
> - Cuando tengo hambre
> ...



¿se refiere a cuerpos cetónicos en la orina?

Digo porque es normal que al adaptarse a funcionar con grasas el hígado aprenda a regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos, no produzca de más, y el exceso ya no se vierta a la orina (ni al sudor, ni al aliento).
A mucho bro de gym le ha dado grandes dolores de cabeza ese asunto, porque no entendía cómo podían haberse salido de cetosis sin comer carbohidratos.
Y es que no habían salido: simple y llanamente su hígado no producía cetonas de más, así que éstas no acababan en la orina.

Sobre lo de la glucosa: es perfectamente normal tenerla (un poco) más baja cuando estás cetoadaptado, por la sencilla razón de que la glucemia es mucho más estable y no es necesario tanto "margen de seguridad" contra la hipoglucemia.

Pero claro, la doctora está acostumbrada a tratar con sugarburners, para los cuales tener la glucosa por debajo de 70 es la antesala de una hipoglucemia, o síntoma de malnutrición, o señal de que los mecanismos de control al alza de la glucosa en sangre (glucagón, cortisol) están averiados.


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿se refiere a cuerpos cetónicos en la orina?
> 
> Digo porque es normal que al adaptarse a funcionar con grasas el hígado aprenda a regular la producción de cuerpos cetónicos, no produzca de más, y el exceso ya no se vierta a la orina (ni al sudor, ni al aliento).
> A mucho bro de gym le ha dado grandes dolores de cabeza ese asunto, porque no entendía cómo podían haberse salido de cetosis sin comer carbohidratos.
> ...



Sí, cuerpos cetónicos.

No hago ceto, al menos no conscientemente. Como frutos secos a diario (un puñado de almendras y otro nueces), mucha verdura (brócoli a diario, calabacín con frecuencia y espinacas de vez en cuando) siempre acompañada de 350/450 gramos de carne (en ocasiones entrecot) y dos huevos con los que revuelvo todo. Luego a la tarde una lata de conserva (sardina o caballa) en una rebanada de pan BIO de centeno integral, algo esto último que he introducido hace unos meses. Y poco más. Una manzana diaria es la única fruta que tomo y un aguacate. Una vez a la semana arroz integral y una o dos legumbres en ensalada ahora que es verano. Y lo que haga madre los lunes que comemos todos juntos.

El pan que digo no lleva nada raro en la etiqueta: centeno integral triturado, agua, sal marina y levadura.


----------



## Calimero (12 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Joder. Llevaba unos 15 días sin comer apenas nada de verdura, solo algún aguacate y brócoli y encontrándome de puta madre. Lo demás carne, pescado y queso. Hoy ha venido el vecino y me ha regalado una caja de frutas de su huerto: algo de uvas, paraguayos y melocotones. He comido 2 piezas y un puñado de uvas. Estaban buenísimas pero se me ha hinchado el estómago horrores. Vaya mierda. Creo que voy a hacerme carnivoro estricto un tiempo. A ver qué tal.
> 
> Alguien lo ha probado?



Tema delicado. Te entiendo perfectamente dado que yo al haber tenido enfermedad autoinmune digestiva me daban los mismos síntomas (entre otros). Probablemente tengas algún desbalance en la flora intestinal y si quieres seguir consumiendo vegetales y frutas has de ir descartando los que te sientan mal y por otro lado intentar arreglar tu intestino. No es una tarea de un día para otro.

La dieta carnívora te puede servir pero ojo, vas a tener que comer prácticamente todos los órganos del animal para obtener todos los nutrientes a medio plazo y evidentemente no te recomiendo que sean las carnes del super... Yo lo he hecho por un período de dos semanas y después he reintroducido lenta y controladamente verduras hasta detectar cuáles eran las problemáticas.

Para que te hagas una idea en mi caso estoy tomando de una botellita una mezcla rica como objetivo de incrementar la cantidad lactobacillus acidophilus. Probablemente la mayoría de la población se podría zampar esa botella y quedarse igual, en mi caso tengo que ir por gotas para que dicha bacteria vaya recolonizando el intestino poco a poco. Si no lo hago así tengo una reacción bestia.

Conclusión, temas desbalances intestinales necesita tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 Ago 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> Tema delicado. Te entiendo perfectamente dado que yo al haber tenido enfermedad autoinmune digestiva me daban los mismos síntomas (entre otros). Probablemente tengas algún desbalance en la flora intestinal y si quieres seguir consumiendo vegetales y frutas has de ir descartando los que te sientan mal y por otro lado intentar arreglar tu intestino. No es una tarea de un día para otro.
> 
> La dieta carnívora te puede servir pero ojo, vas a tener que comer prácticamente todos los órganos del animal para obtener todos los nutrientes a medio plazo y evidentemente no te recomiendo que sean las carnes del super... Yo lo he hecho por un período de dos semanas y después he reintroducido lenta y controladamente verduras hasta detectar cuáles eran las problemáticas.
> 
> ...



Suelo comer bastante hígado, riñones, lengua, morro, oreja, etc. pero sobretodo en invierno. Ahora con el calor son demasiado potentes y apetecen cosas más ligeras. 

Tolero bien carne, pescado y lácteos fermentados y mucho tipo de verdura (coliflor, col, lechuga, brócoli, aguacate, aceitunas, nueces, frutos del bosque...) pero ciertas frutas me derroyen de mala manera, al igual que todo lo que lleve grano que no puedo ni tocarlo. Es curioso como un solo alimento me puede provocar tanta reacción.

Creo que pasado el verano voy a hacer un ayuno prolongado, de almenos 5 días, para hacer un "reset" e ir de nuevo introduciendo alimentos poco a poco para descartar los que me joden. El último que hice fue cojonudo pero cometí el error de empezar a comer de todo en vez de ir introduciéndolos poco a poco para descartar los problemáticos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Ago 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Acabo de recoger los resultados del análisis de sangre y orina. Todo en rango excepto la glucosa 64 mg/dL (70-110) La doctora me ha preguntado si hacía dieta y le he respondido que no.
> 
> - ¿Cuantas veces comes al cabo del día?
> - Cuando tengo hambre
> ...



Duda ninguna, estan de puta madre.

Me aventuro a afirmar que llevabas bastantes horas sin comer y tu nivel de glucosa bajo y cuerpos cetonicos como toca ni mucho ni poco.


----------



## OGULNIO (13 Ago 2019)

Sobre los cuerpos cet'onicos, siempre se equilibra su producci'on a la demanda o depende de la ingesta de grasa o de la grasa corporal almacenada? 
Yo creo que es probable que se vierta en la orina el exceso de cetonas si has comido mucha grasa estando en cetosis, porque no hay insulina para almacenarla.
Puede ser?


----------



## nala75 (13 Ago 2019)

Hola a todos!! He seguido durante estos meses un poco a la sombra ya que como os comenté, en mi último mensaje, tenía pendiente una analítica hormonal. Bueno, para no soltar rollos, me dijo el ginecólogo que ya estaba en la pre menopausia así que imaginad el palo al escucharlo. Además tras esta noticia me diagnosticaron un cáncer de mama en este año, en febrero. Ahora que estoy acabando la quimioterapia neoadyuvante me planteo la idoneidad o no de retomar algo de lo que venía haciendo y se recomienda por aquí. Que os parece? Ahora mismo notas puedo ya que tenga el gusto alterado y hay alimentos que no soporto. Ya me contáis. Gracias , especialmente a Karlos Smith Rauxa Zapatitos...


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Ago 2019)

nala75 dijo:


> Hola a todos!! He seguido durante estos meses un poco a la sombra ya que como os comenté, en mi último mensaje, tenía pendiente una analítica hormonal. Bueno, para no soltar rollos, me dijo el ginecólogo que ya estaba en la pre menopausia así que imaginad el palo al escucharlo. Además tras esta noticia me diagnosticaron un cáncer de mama en este año, en febrero. Ahora que estoy acabando la quimioterapia neoadyuvante me planteo la idoneidad o no de retomar algo de lo que venía haciendo y se recomienda por aquí. Que os parece? Ahora mismo notas puedo ya que tenga el gusto alterado y hay alimentos que no soporto. Ya me contáis. Gracias , especialmente a Karlos Smith Rauxa Zapatitos...



El tema del cancer es delicado y hay que procurar no entrar en magufadas.

Hay dos factores que estan absolutamente demostrados.

La obesidad y el cancer tienen una fuerte relacion.

Respecto a los azucares pasa algo parecido. Hay montones de estudios que indican que las celulas cancerosas son muy voraces con la glucosa.

Luego esta el tema de la quimio. Lo primero que provoca es una acidificacion generalizada de los tejidos que en casos extremos es la causa de graves problemas incluso es lo que te mata (antes de que te mate el cancer).

Resumido, seguir los consejos de este hilo a rajatabla te puede ayudar en varios sentidos:
- Control de tu peso con lo que eso supone.
- Control de los efectos secundarios. Incide en mucha verdura de hoja verde, cruciferas, y grasa sobre todo de origen vegetal (aove, cacao, aguacates). Proteina, carnes, pescados (azul) siempre cortes grasos.
- Añade muchas infusiones (tomillo, menta, tes...) esto con la dieta consigue basificar aun mas.

No pruebes ni un gramo de nada refinado y quita la patata, estaras quitandole gasolina a cualquier celula cancerosa que quede.

Por lo demas, mucha suerte.


----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (15 Ago 2019)

Es aquí donde un grupo de gordacos y fofisanos deprimentes llevan toda la vida condicionandose la vida como ancianos subnormales y se creen más listos??








Como si una buena hamburguesa fuera lo mismo con pan o sin pan, menudos subnormales. Como si una buena tosta fuera lo mismo con o sin pan tostadito

Como si un buen filete fuera lo mismo acompañado de patatas a sin patatas, porque ese día no puedes comer hidratos porque ya hiciste "la carga semanal" hace 3 días

Como una puta cabra, pegaos un tiro


----------



## zapatitos (15 Ago 2019)

nala75 dijo:


> Hola a todos!! He seguido durante estos meses un poco a la sombra ya que como os comenté, en mi último mensaje, tenía pendiente una analítica hormonal. Bueno, para no soltar rollos, me dijo el ginecólogo que ya estaba en la pre menopausia así que imaginad el palo al escucharlo. Además tras esta noticia me diagnosticaron un cáncer de mama en este año, en febrero. Ahora que estoy acabando la quimioterapia neoadyuvante me planteo la idoneidad o no de retomar algo de lo que venía haciendo y se recomienda por aquí. Que os parece? Ahora mismo notas puedo ya que tenga el gusto alterado y hay alimentos que no soporto. Ya me contáis. Gracias , especialmente a Karlos Smith Rauxa Zapatitos...



Además de lo que te han dicho, está la importancia del ejercicio físico que refuerza el sistema inmune y disminuye el riesgo de llegar a sufrir otro tipo de cáncer debido al tratamiento. Obviamente sin saber el estado físico real solo se pueden dar consejos generales básicos.

- Ejercicio siempre moderado y bajo, el ejercicio intenso puede debilitar momentaneamente el sistema inmune y eso para tí es contraproducente.

- En principio no hay ninguna actividad mejor o peor para el cáncer, la cuestión es mover el cuerpo pero repito, siempre con intensidad moderada y baja.

- Se comprende que en una situación así se está hecho polvo, con cansancio general, naúseas, sin apetito y todos los problemas típicos del tratamiento, pero no hay excusas. Si no se puede correr pues se anda, si no se puede andar se gatea, si no se puede gatear pues arrastrándose y si no se puede ni arrastrar porque se está en la cama pues se engancha uno a la anilla que te ponen y a tirar de ella como si no hubiera un mañana. La cuestión es que hay que moverse todo lo posible dentro de las posibilidades personales.

- Hacer ejercicio durante el tratamiento puede atenuar los efectos secundarios del tratamiento e incluso del propio cáncer (pérdida de masa muscular, debilidad, bajo estado de ánimo, etc) y puede ayudar a soportar mejor el tratamiento.

- Una vez recuperada no deberías de dejar de hacer ejercició jamás y ya con más intensidad dentro de tu posibilidades personales. Si para cualquier persona es esencial el ejercicio físico para tí lo será aún más como un método más de prevención en el futuro y todo va sumando.

- Sobre alimentación, es muy normal que haya muchas cosas que no te entren, simplemente como te han dicho evita totalmente los refinados y de lo sano come lo que mejor te vaya entrando y no te produzca naúseas y/o vómitos, la grasa dudo mucho que te entre bien y probablemente te derá mal cuerpo así que come lo que veas que te entra mejor sea lo que sea e intentando evitar los procesados, es que no queda otra. Evita dentro de tus posibilidades toda la comida del hospital, cafetería inclusive porque todo lo que te sirven acelera aún más lo que tienes. No lo hacen por maldad sino por desconocimiento pero es lo que hay.

- Y no preocuparse en exceso porque haciéndolo no sacarás nada en claro, te ha tocado pues palante y así es la vida. 83 de cada 100 mujeres le vencen al cáncer de mama lo cual no está muy mal, peor habría sido ir paseando por la calle y que te lanzen un piano a la cabeza, de las 100 mujeres que les sucedió alguna vez no siguió viviendo ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## Cloaca (15 Ago 2019)

Jodo! que currada de hilo, brutal!!! Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


Buf he leído todo lo que he podido (llevo días) aún así, tengo una simple pregunta, así como la fruta no es lo mismo comerla con y sin piel, pregunto si los productos que contienen grasas tampoco serán lo mismo si las ingieres "revueltas", que en proporciones casi únicas de cada tipo.

Manzana con/sin piel

Mantequilla saturadas 60% /poli20% /mono 20% vs saturadas 90% /poli8% /mono 2%


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ago 2019)

Empezando ayuno de 72 horas XDXD hay que resetear tanta mierda que he metido este verano y luego a recomenzar la senda de la lowcarb.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ago 2019)

Mi caso a lo mejor no es generalizable, pero...

Dos meses de verano, 7h semanales de ejercicio de pesas y el resto no haciendo nada de cardio, playeo, terraceo, sentao y tumbado todo el día. Andar pero poco.

Comiendo pastas, pizzas, aZucares a tutiplén, he metido helados de bote congelados, chocolate no negro cada día, yogures griegos, tartas, hidratos de todo tipo, carnes,marisco, embutidos, quesos, entre poco y nada de verdura y alguna fruta.

Kilos de peso ganados en estos dos meses “tramposos”: 0 patatero.

Estoy igual que en junio e incluso más estético por que he aumentado los pesos en el gym. Testo por las nubes, nada apático ni cambios de humor, como muchos decís por aquí tras tomar azúcar y harinas. Todo lo contrario.

Esto de quitar aZucares y harinas de tu dieta me da que es una estafa monumental que os habéis tragado muchos. Es cierto que si los quitas de tu dieta, adelgazas, pero poco más. Se te queda un cuerpo bicho palo, con poco volumen muscular, el típico de un vegetariano que da pena verlo. Y yo no tengo una genética espectacular, y tampoco soy súper joven, 28 años.


----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (19 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mi caso a lo mejor no es generalizable, pero...
> 
> Dos meses de verano, 7h semanales de ejercicio de pesas y el resto no haciendo nada de cardio, playeo, terraceo, sentao y tumbado todo el día. Andar pero poco.
> 
> ...



 

Yo lo mismo, todo el verano sin privarme de nada, tapas, alcohol, refinados, ejercicio moderado, y no he engordado nada

Les llamo los gordos de las harinas porque son enfermos casi terminales, gente que tiene que hacer dietas de ancianos, gente que se priva de todo, gente que hace "una carga de hidratos" solo una vez a la semana y el resto no vuelve a tomar

Después te dicen que comen de puta madre sin privarse de nada  Ahora aparecerá karlos smith diciendo que justo hoy ha comido carne de kobe con patata asada y alioli, siempre dice que come eso  cuando la realidad es que solo come hidratos un día a la semana porque es un gordo repugnante con estómago patético

Todos han confesado haber sido obesos y haber padecido problemas estomacales. Karlos smith, smiling jack, Szadek, arriondas, etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2019)

Normo-hijo de puta dijo:


> Yo lo mismo, todo el verano sin privarme de nada, tapas, alcohol, refinados, ejercicio moderado, y no he engordado nada
> 
> Les llamo los gordos de las harinas porque son enfermos casi terminales, gente que tiene que hacer dietas de ancianos, gente que se priva de todo, gente que hace "una carga de hidratos" solo una vez a la semana y el resto no vuelve a tomar
> 
> ...



Como te tengo cariño te cuento mi cena de anoche y la comida de hoy.

Estoy de viaje y como lo que encuentro por el camino como buen cazador/recolector.

Anoche
Primero: Alubias pintas con chorizo y morcillas de arroz (impresionante se cortaba el caldo)
Segundo: Carrilleras de novillo con patatas.
Postre 'Nah' un cafe largo.

Comida hoy:
P: Ensalada de pulpo
S: Entrecot con verdura
Esta ha sido mas lowcarb pero no habria dicho no a las papas.
Mas cafe que no falte.

He almorzao un pincho enorme de tortilla de patatas.

Despues de tanto vacuno voy en busca del puerto cantabrico mas proximo a asaltar la lonja de pescado y marisco.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mi caso a lo mejor no es generalizable, pero...
> 
> Dos meses de verano, 7h semanales de ejercicio de pesas y el resto no haciendo nada de cardio, playeo, terraceo, sentao y tumbado todo el día. Andar pero poco.
> 
> ...



Sigue 1 añito con tus pizzas, helados, azucares y nos cuentas que tipín te ha quedado.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sigue 1 añito con tus pizzas, helados, azucares y nos cuentas que tipín te ha quedado.



Huelo la envidia desde aquí. Disfrutad un poco de la vida hombre que son dos días mal contados.
Solo vengo a demostrar que se puede comer de todo de forma equilibrada y haciendo un poco de ejercicio.
El restringirse alimentos por moditas o traumas es absurdo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mi caso a lo mejor no es generalizable, pero...
> 
> Dos meses de verano, 7h semanales de ejercicio de pesas y el resto no haciendo nada de cardio, playeo, terraceo, sentao y tumbado todo el día. Andar pero poco.
> 
> ...



Hombre, pues qué quiere que le diga, seguramente su caso no sea muy generalizable porque dudo que el grueso de la población haga 7 horas a la semana de pesas, ni, ya puestos, tenga 28 añitos.

Nada que no haya dicho Zapatitos más de una vez: no se trata de huir de los carbohidratos, se trata de ajustar el consumo a la actividad física.
Además, los efectos deletéreos de los azúcares y harinas refinadas no son algo que se vaya a ver en un verano, y menos si se va compensando con ejercicio físico.

Por lo demás, no acabo de entender a qué se refiere con "estafa monumental"

¿Se palia notoriamente el sobrepeso y la obesidad si te los quitas? Pues bastante
¿Era eso lo que se prometía? Pues sí
¿Entonces, cuál es la estafa?¿Que no te pones mágicamente como una mula sólo por eso?¿Que no te salen alas y te crece el pene un palmo?¿Que no te vuelve a salir el pelo perdido? Nadie dijo nada de eso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Huelo la envidia desde aquí. Disfrutad un poco de la vida hombre que son dos días mal contados.
> Solo vengo a demostrar que se puede comer de todo de forma equilibrada y haciendo un poco de ejercicio.
> El restringirse alimentos por moditas o traumas es absurdo.



Viene a "demostrar" con evidencia anecdótica sin relevancia estadística, recogida en un periodo de tiempo insignificante, y con una serie de variables de confusión no extrapolables al conjunto.
Presenta sus argumentos desde una perspectiva bastante sesgada (una persona normal es un "bicho palo", 7 horas a la semana de pesas es "hacer un poco de ejercicio")
Suelta el clásico lugar común de "comer de todo de forma equilibrada", que es la expresión más vaga y carente de significado específico del mundo.
Y remata espetando que "restringirse alimentos" es absurdo, pese a que:

- O bien se refiere a una restricción total y absoluta que AQUÍ NADIE DEFIENDE, y estaríamos ante una *falacia del hombre de paja*
- O bien se refiere a una restricción en el sentido de no comer esos alimentos _ad libitum _, que no veo en qué se diferencia de su "comer de forma equilibrada", y estaríamos ante una *contradicción interna en el razonamiento*

Con eso y con todo, hay que entender cual es el contexto del hilo: se trata de *entender los mecanismos de acumulación y pérdida de grasa, y optimizarlos de cara a combatir el sobrepeso y la obesidad*.
Si usted no tiene sobrepeso y/o no necesita optimizar su pérdida de grasa y/o sus fines son otros, pues igual lo que aquí se explica no le interesa, o no es aplicable a su problema.

Pero *que un martillo no sirva para atornillar no significa que sea una estafa de destornillador. *


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Viene a "demostrar" con evidencia anecdótica sin relevancia estadística, recogida en un periodo de tiempo insignificante, y con una serie de variables de confusión no extrapolables al conjunto.
> Presenta sus argumentos desde una perspectiva bastante sesgada (una persona normal es un "bicho palo", 7 horas a la semana de pesas es "hacer un poco de ejercicio")
> Suelta el clásico lugar común de "comer de todo de forma equilibrada", que es la expresión más vaga y carente de significado específico del mundo.
> Y remata espetando que "restringirse alimentos" es absurdo, pese a que:
> ...



Y que no se leen ni el titulo del hilo y menos aun su contenido.

Yo tambien era un bicho palo fibroso con veintipicos...pero ay amigo, pilla un curro de esos que ganas pasta pero pringando mas horas que un reloj. Añade estress, comidas de empresa, almuerzos de bocata y comer cualquier mierda en la oficina y salta ampliamente de los 30 años y veras el resultado.

Con la edad y algun mal habito la resistencia a la insulina no perdona a nadie y los que van al endocrino si que conocen la palabra RESTRICION con mayusculas y soluciones cero pasando hambre como gilipollas.

Aqui que no restringimos nada mas que la comida basura (que no es comida) aun tenemos que leer tontadas como la de Mcnulty.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ago 2019)

Ya he intervenido alguna vez, pero vuelvo a hacerlo. El sistema funciona.

Es difícil llevarlo a cabo, pero no porque pases hambre, si no por el sistema nos mete el azucar, los pasteles, las magdalenas, los bizcochos, las galletas, el ketchup, las pizzas, los yogures azucarados, cocacolas y en general la comida procesada está tan omnipresente que es difícil cambiar el chip. 

Ahora, en mi caso, de vacaciones comiendo fuera de casa, y con dos pequeños es casi imposible desviarse del camino recto, pero lo importante es que los excesos sean la excepción, no la regla general.

El problema es que una gran parte de la población vive instalada en el exceso permanente y ni siquiera lo sabe.

No se trata de eliminar hidratos, sino de llevarlos a su justo termino, si no la resistencia a la Insulina irá haciendo de las suyas, como el agua que horada la roca.

También mirad el hilo de las candidas y como explica como los hongos proliferan en ambientes ácidos... Y ¿Qué es lo acidifica el cuerpo? Una vez más el azúcar.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

Muy nuevo no es. Es Qualy-pajarotto y mil clones mas. Lo cojen de extra a el solo para hacer todos los clones de la proxima Starwars.

Ademas trollea porque es un goloso y no ha podido dejarse los dulces y las pizzas y eso le corroe el alma.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, pues qué quiere que le diga, seguramente su caso no sea muy generalizable porque dudo que el grueso de la población haga 7 horas a la semana de pesas, ni, ya puestos, tenga 28 añitos.
> 
> Nada que no haya dicho Zapatitos más de una vez: no se trata de huir de los carbohidratos, se trata de ajustar el consumo a la actividad física.
> Además, los efectos deletéreos de los azúcares y harinas refinadas no son algo que se vaya a ver en un verano, y menos si se va compensando con ejercicio físico.
> ...



Que hacéis una sobrevaloración y exageración excesiva del papel que juegan los aZucares y las harinas en la Salud y en la nutrición.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Que hacéis una sobrevaloración y exageración excesiva del papel que juegan los aZucares y las harinas en la Salud y en la nutrición.



Pues no sé qué decirle.
¿Tiene algún argumento concreto al respecto, o es sólo una opinión a vuelapluma?

EDIT: ¿Y cuando dice sobrevaloración y exageración, se refiere a lo que decimos, o a la caricatura hiperbólica que a menudo se hace de lo que decimos?
Que aquí nadie dice que sea peor el azúcar que el matarratas, ni que si te comes un bocata o una pizza vayas a morir entre horribles sufrimientos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (20 Ago 2019)

Para adelgazar reducir el consumo de hidratos de carbono lo más posible y eliminar el consumo de azúcar puro, es indispensable. Por supuesto, un chico joven que no tenga predisposición a engordar puede comer hidratos de carbono en cantidad y estar delgado. También puede jugar al fútbol sin que le pase nada, y a los cuarenta es probable que se maree o le dé un infarto por hacerlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, pues qué quiere que le diga, seguramente su caso no sea muy generalizable porque dudo que el grueso de la población haga 7 horas a la semana de pesas, ni, ya puestos, tenga 28 añitos.
> 
> Nada que no haya dicho Zapatitos más de una vez: no se trata de huir de los carbohidratos, se trata de ajustar el consumo a la actividad física.
> Además, los efectos deletéreos de los azúcares y harinas refinadas no son algo que se vaya a ver en un verano, y menos si se va compensando con ejercicio físico.
> ...



Cuidado con lo del pelo que hay mucha sensibilidad con el tema en este foro  

El asunto se ha comentado en algunas paginas. El aumento de calvicie (veanse afotos de principio del siglo XX) tambien viene de la mano de la alimentacion moderna basada en harinas basura.

Altos niveles de azucar e insulina provoca acidificacion y lo primero que cae son los vasos pequeños. El cuero cabelludo irriga la base capilar y al faltarle riego muere el pelo.

Osea que si que nadie promete que crezca pero algun calvo insigne seguiria luciendo melena si no se hubiese hinchado a basura.


----------



## Mineroblanco (20 Ago 2019)

Las células cancerosas se alimentan de azúcar, así que reducir el consumo de hidratos (que llevan azúcar) y de azúcar y fructuosa también es bueno contra el cáncer.


----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (20 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y que no se leen ni el titulo del hilo y menos aun su contenido.
> 
> Yo tambien era un bicho palo fibroso con veintipicos...pero ay amigo, pilla un curro de esos que ganas pasta pero pringando mas horas que un reloj. Añade estress, comidas de empresa, almuerzos de bocata y comer cualquier mierda en la oficina y salta ampliamente de los 30 años y veras el resultado.
> 
> ...



Y dale con el grasitas, yo de los 18 a los 31 he sido extremadamente sedentario, hasta el punto de pasar varios dias sentados sin caminar NADA, NADA, y no engordaba nada. Hacía un poco de pesas pero ni 3 horas a la semana, y volvía a estar sentado

Sí que a los 31 tenía algo de barriguilla pero nada de obesidad

A ti lo que te pasó es que ya tenías las hormonas destrozadas proque siempre comiste como un cerdo


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Viene a "demostrar" con evidencia anecdótica sin relevancia estadística, recogida en un periodo de tiempo insignificante, y con una serie de variables de confusión no extrapolables al conjunto.
> Presenta sus argumentos desde una perspectiva bastante sesgada (una persona normal es un "bicho palo", 7 horas a la semana de pesas es "hacer un poco de ejercicio")
> Suelta el clásico lugar común de "comer de todo de forma equilibrada", que es la expresión más vaga y carente de significado específico del mundo.
> Y remata espetando que "restringirse alimentos" es absurdo, pese a que:
> ...



Hacer 7h semanales de pesas no es nada del otro mundo. Son 3 días de gym semanales.


Smiling Jack dijo:


> Viene a "demostrar" con evidencia anecdótica sin relevancia estadística, recogida en un periodo de tiempo insignificante, y con una serie de variables de confusión no extrapolables al conjunto.
> Presenta sus argumentos desde una perspectiva bastante sesgada (una persona normal es un "bicho palo", 7 horas a la semana de pesas es "hacer un poco de ejercicio")
> Suelta el clásico lugar común de "comer de todo de forma equilibrada", que es la expresión más vaga y carente de significado específico del mundo.
> Y remata espetando que "restringirse alimentos" es absurdo, pese a que:
> ...





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirle.
> ¿Tiene algún argumento concreto al respecto, o es sólo una opinión a vuelapluma?
> 
> EDIT: ¿Y cuando dice sobrevaloración y exageración, se refiere a lo que decimos, o a la caricatura hiperbólica que a menudo se hace de lo que decimos?
> Que aquí nadie dice que sea peor el azúcar que el matarratas, ni que si te comes un bocata o una pizza vayas a morir entre horribles sufrimientos.



Mi experiencia. Llevo comiendo regularmente harinas y aZucares toda la vida, y no he tenido ningún problema de salud.

Es lo que dice Quali, este hilo es un detector de exgordos traumados creyendo que han descubierto el mediterráneo.
Que defendáis una vida “natural” sin harinas y aZucares está muy bien, ahora bien, no vayáis de moralmente superiores ante los que no lo hacen porque dejéis de comer donuts que antes os los zampabais de dos en dos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Mi caso a lo mejor no es generalizable, pero...
> 
> Dos meses de verano, 7h semanales de ejercicio de pesas y el resto no haciendo nada de cardio, playeo, terraceo, sentao y tumbado todo el día. Andar pero poco.
> 
> ...



El título del hilo habla de una posible SOLUCIÓN al SOBREPESO y OBESIDAD.

¿No sabes leer?

En fin.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuidado con lo del pelo que hay mucha sensibilidad con el tema en este foro
> 
> El asunto se ha comentado en algunas paginas. El aumento de calvicie (veanse afotos de principio del siglo XX) tambien viene de la mano de la alimentacion moderna basada en harinas basura.
> 
> ...



JAjajajaja

También afecta a la caída del pelo. Estáis chalados.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hacer 7h semanales de
> 
> 
> Llevo comiendo hidratos
> ...



Y mi santa lleva fumando desde los 15, y tampoco. El daño es acumulativo, y hay otras variables que pueden paliarlo o retrasar su aparición.
"Toda la vida", dice, y no ha pasado ni de los 30...

Por lo demás, no sé qué espera encontrar en *un hilo sobre cómo solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad*. 
¿Forofos del macramé?
¿Hinchas del Panatinaikos?
¿Preppers contra el apocalipsis zombi?
Pues no, lo lógico en un hilo sobre cómo acabar con la obesidad es que lo frecuenten obesos que quieren dejar de serlo, y aquellos que habiendo sido obesos, han logrado adelgazar.
De hecho, bastante sorprendente es que lo que se encuentre principalmente en el hilo sean ex-gordos, y no directamente gordos, y apunta a que tan desencaminados no iremos.

Sobre la chorrada de la superioridad moral: ¿Es que alguien (no troll, ni hasta la polla de trolles) le ha echado alguna vez en cara si come o no come bollos?
Oiga, por mí como si se opera, cuanta más mierda coma, más comida de calidad deja para el resto.
Más bien, gente que ni tiene necesidad de adelgazar ni la ha tenido jamás tiene por entretenimiento asomarse a sentirse moralmente superiores por no tener que preocuparse por lo que comen, como si fuese algún tipo de mérito personal y no el resultado de una lotería (epi)genética.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

Normo-hijo de puta dijo:


> Y dale con el grasitas, yo de los 18 a los 31 he sido extremadamente sedentario, hasta el punto de pasar varios dias sentados sin caminar NADA, NADA, y no engordaba nada. Hacía un poco de pesas pero ni 3 horas a la semana, y volvía a estar sentado
> 
> Sí que a los 31 tenía algo de barriguilla pero nada de obesidad
> 
> A ti lo que te pasó es que ya tenías las hormonas destrozadas proque siempre comiste como un cerdo



Claro que comia como un cerdo de eso va el hilo y de como dejar de comer como un cerdo.

Los hilos de travelos pues ya los puedes ver en otro subfloro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> JAjajajaja
> 
> También afecta a la caída del pelo. Estáis chalados.



Sin acritud y si no vienes aqui a trollear... te digo.

Leete el hilo de los estudios y veras con claridad meridiana que el alto consumo de azucar y harinas esta claramente detras de un monton de dolencias modernas.

Incontestablemente detras de:
- La epidemia mundial de obesidad.
- Niveles altos de colesterol.
- Arteroesclerosis.
- Diabetes tipo II

Fuerte correlacion con:
- Canceres de todo tipo.
- Osteoporosis
- Ictus

Correlacion suficiente con:
- Esclerosis multiple
- Arteroesclerosis
- Alzheimer
- Autoinmunes
- Calvicie e impotencia (problemas circulatorios)

No hablamos de oidas


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Hacer 7h semanales de pesas no es nada del otro mundo. Son 3 días de gym semanales.



Lo que no es, es extrapolable al conjunto de la sociedad, que hace del orden de CERO días de gym semanales.
Ni siquiera es extrapolable al conjunto de la población que está apuntada al gym (y va), que con suerte harán dos o tres sesiones de una hora y muchas gracias.

Es que ¿sabusté? cuando va uno teniendo responsabilidades familiares, lo de ausentarse (entre idas y venidas) unas tres horas, tres veces en semana, como que empieza a ser bien Ciencia Ficción, bien motivo de divorcio.

Que no digo que su método para mantener la forma física no funcione: lo que digo es que se adapta mal a la idiosincrasia de los que ni de coña tienen 10 horas a la semana para dedicarle al tema, que son la inmensa mayoría


----------



## Redditch (20 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo que no es, es extrapolable al conjunto de la sociedad, que hace del orden de CERO días de gym semanales.
> Ni siquiera es extrapolable al conjunto de la población que está apuntada al gym (y va), que con suerte harán dos o tres sesiones de una hora y muchas gracias.
> 
> Es que ¿sabusté? cuando va uno teniendo responsabilidades familiares, lo de ausentarse (entre idas y venidas) unas tres horas, tres veces en semana, como que empieza a ser bien Ciencia Ficción, bien motivo de divorcio.
> ...



Siete horas semanales de gym...joder yo voy cuatro y ya tengo que hacer malabares con los horarios...la gente se flipa un poco bastante...


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> El título del hilo habla de una posible SOLUCIÓN al SOBREPESO y OBESIDAD.
> 
> ¿No sabes leer?
> 
> En fin.



Da lo mismo porque se hablan cosas en el hilo que no se reducen a eso.


Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y mi santa lleva fumando desde los 15, y tampoco. El daño es acumulativo, y hay otras variables que pueden paliarlo o retrasar su aparición.
> "Toda la vida", dice, y no ha pasado ni de los 30...
> 
> Por lo demás, no sé qué espera encontrar en *un hilo sobre cómo solucionar el sobrepeso y la obesidad*.
> ...



Según tu teoría de la acumulación, tu que fuiste muy gordo según has dicho, y que seguro te inflaste mil veces más que yo de comida basura, también vas a sufrir el daño, aunque ahora no tomes comida basura.

Los paleo y demás secta os creéis superiores a la gente normal, eso es así. La prueba son los adjetivos calificativos que utilizáis constantemente para sentiros por encima. Sois un chiste en el fondo.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sin acritud y si no vienes aqui a trollear... te digo.
> 
> Leete el hilo de los estudios y veras con claridad meridiana que el alto consumo de azucar y harinas esta claramente detras de un monton de dolencias modernas.
> 
> ...



Estudios que ni confirman ni desmienten. Y si buscas encontrarás estudios que dicen lo contrario.

Los alimentos que comemos hoy en occidente, con o sin azúcar/harinas, son los más seguros nutricionalmente de la historia. Otro tema muy diferente es que haya gordacos que abusen de los bollos.

Bueno me voy porque no aportáis nada real. A seguir chupandoos las pollas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Estudios que ni confirman ni desmienten. Y si buscas encontrarás estudios que dicen lo contrario.
> 
> Los alimentos que comemos hoy en occidente, con o sin azúcar/harinas, son los más seguros nutricionalmente de la historia. Otro tema muy diferente es que haya gordacos que abusen de los bollos.
> 
> Bueno me voy porque no aportáis nada real. A seguir chupandoos las pollas.



Si no quieres quedar como un troll lo tienes facil.

Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF

Es un hilo cortito, te lees los estudios y buscas alguno de los ultimos 30 años en el sentido contrario.

Ya lo han intentado otros y NO EXISTEN.

Resulta que la ciencia medica dice una cosa (corrobora este hilo) y los matasanos y organismos politicos van por otro lado (intereses economicos).

Pase Ud y al menos intentelo para no quedar como el enesimo troll.


----------



## FeministoDeMierda (20 Ago 2019)

Y dale y venga y mas mierda. Puto gordo convencido de que los hidratos son malos para la salud cuando son la forma mejor de comer y la que ha llevado al mundo a la superpoblacion.

Gañan de mierda le daba horas y horas seguidas al gordo este.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ago 2019)

FeministoDeMierda dijo:


> Karlos Smith HIJO DE PUTA
> 
> Que tio tan tarado y toxico y fracasado es para darle hasta que pierda el conocimiento para siempre



Qualy tomate la pastilla (de viagra) y follate alguna negra sidrosa. Vaya verano llevas.

Pd. Por cierto feministo me cae de p.m. el individuo me recuerda casos vividos. Los betazos calvos es normal que lo odieis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Según tu teoría de la acumulación, tu que fuiste muy gordo según has dicho, y que seguro te inflaste mil veces más que yo de comida basura, también vas a sufrir el daño, aunque ahora no tomes comida basura.



Pues le matizo: siempre he sido de buen diente, pero tampoco especialmente goloso. Lo mío era más bien el chorizo, la panceta, el jamón, etc.
Pero el pan y la pasta, también.
De precocinados, pocos, porque cocino desde los diez (en mi casa, si querías cenar caliente, te tocaba apañarte porque mi madre no sabía ni freir un huevo), pero de comida basura tipo pizzas y hamburguesas he ido servido.
Mi problema era otro, concretamente un tratamiento esporádico con corticoides que se alargó 20 años y me dejó, pese a mis esfuerzos por evitarlo, con un 30% de grasa y un IMC por encima de 30.

Suerte que descubrí el hilo, y a través de él al dr. Fung, del que aprendí que *esos efectos acumulativos se pueden revertir* de diversas formas...
...siendo la más efectiva y sencilla de ellas el *AYUNO.*
Ayunando a diario entre 16 y 22 horas, y metiendo esporádicamente ayunos más largos (de hasta tres días), he ido recuperando el terreno perdido.



> Los paleo y demás secta os creéis superiores a la gente normal, eso es así. La prueba son los adjetivos calificativos que utilizáis constantemente para sentiros por encima. Sois un chiste en el fondo.



No es que yo me considere paleo, pero ¿Ha visto usted a la gente normal? POJCLARO que en lo tocante a salud y nutrición me considero superior. Como lo hará usted en cuanto a forma física, dado que 7 horas a la semana de pesas le parece poquito.

Ojo, no superior a título general (bueno, sí, pero eso ya son cosas mías que poco o nada tienen que ver con el tema de la nutrición. Me estoy mirando eso de la arrogancia a ver, pero siempre acabo en la misma conclusión: es que no es arrogancia si es verdad), sino superior en un campo determinado al que he dedicado tiempo, esfuerzo e ingenio. 

Pero eso no tiene nada de extraordinario:
¿No diría usted que un ingeniero civil es superior a la gente normal en cuanto a diseño estructural?
¿O que un médico es superior a la gente normal en cuanto a diagnóstico de enfermedades?
¿O que un atleta (ni que sea amateur) es superior a la gente normal en cuanto a desempeño físico?

¿Qué tiene de extraordinario que alguien que se ha dedicado a informarse, investigar y experimentar sobre nutrición y salud alimentaria se considere superior en ese aspecto a los que no lo han hecho?

Si le jode que otra gente se considere (o aún peor: sea) superior a usted en lo tocante a nutrición, no le hace ninguna falta tirar de ellos hacia abajo: basta con que se dedique usted a mejorar hasta dar el nivel.


----------



## Wein (21 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues le matizo: siempre he sido de buen diente, pero tampoco especialmente goloso. Lo mío era más bien el chorizo, la panceta, el jamón, etc.
> Pero el pan y la pasta, también.
> De precocinados, pocos, porque cocino desde los diez (en mi casa, si querías cenar caliente, te tocaba apañarte porque mi madre no sabía ni freir un huevo), pero de comida basura tipo pizzas y hamburguesas he ido servido.
> Mi problema era otro, concretamente un tratamiento esporádico con corticoides que se alargó 20 años y me dejó, pese a mis esfuerzos por evitarlo, con un 30% de grasa y un IMC por encima de 30.
> ...



a ver una duda que tengo. Si tomo 30 cl de leche de soja, en 4 o 5 veces a lo largo de esas 16 horas de "ayuno". 2 gramos de hidratos, 10 de proteinas y 100 calorias en total repartidos en 4-5 tomas , se considera ayuno?. O ayunar es no comer ni beber nada que tenga calorias ni hidratos

Gracias


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Ago 2019)

Recomendación de desayuno de la Asociación contra la diabetes de UK: pancakes con melmelada. Eso sí, sin gluten. ::.

Los comentarios no tienen desperdicio...


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> a ver una duda que tengo. Si tomo 30 cl de leche de soja, en 4 o 5 veces a lo largo de esas 16 horas de "ayuno". 2 gramos de hidratos, 10 de proteinas y 100 calorias en total repartidos en 4-5 tomas , se considera ayuno?. O ayunar es no comer ni beber nada que tenga calorias ni hidratos
> 
> Gracias



Ayunar es ayunar. 0 calorías y 0 nutrientes es ayunar, todo lo demás no es ayunar. Puedes tomar café, té o infusione para engañar al hambre si te hace falta (sin azúcar ni edulcorantes ni nada, obviamente).

Si vas a hacerlo, te aconsejo que te acostumbres primero a no comer hidratos o te entrará hambre canibalesca. Una vez adaptado a la cetosis es mucho más fácil ayunar. No pasas hambre y hasta tienes cierta sensación de euforia y te sientes con más energía.

Además, por qué quieres meterte venenos como la leche de soja? Quieres tener tetas?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de extraordinario que alguien que se ha dedicado a informarse, investigar y experimentar sobre nutrición y salud alimentaria se considere superior en ese aspecto a los que no lo han hecho?



es que vd es un hereje equivocado que cree estar informado pero está desinformado y solo da credibilidad a lo que refuerza su tesis previa.

ya se informan los sacerdotes médicos y deciden por cada individuo. como en todo, dejemoslo en manos de los expertos


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que vd es un hereje equivocado que cree estar informado pero está desinformado y solo da credibilidad a lo que refuerza su tesis previa.
> 
> ya se informan los sacerdotes médicos y deciden por cada individuo. como en todo, dejemoslo en manos de los expertos



Pues como todo hijo de vecino, hoiga.

Escapar al sesgo de confirmación es dificilísimo, como explica Haidt en su dicotomía "¿Puedo creer lo que confirma lo que ya creía?" vs "¿debo creer lo que contradice lo que ya creía?": básicamente, que cualquier argumento que refuerce nuestra tesis inicial pasa el corte de credibilidad con extrema facilidad, mientras que cualquier argumento a sensu contrario recibe un exhaustivo escrutinio y es descartado a la primera irregularidad.

De hecho, para eso se inventó el método científico y la revisión por pares: para tratar de escapar en la medida de lo posible del sesgo de confirmación, y en la medida en que éste es inescapable, buscar que los sesgos de los diferentes individuos de alguna forma se compensen unos con otros.

Ahora, tan absurdo y peligroso es confiar ciegamente en los médicos como desconfiar patológicamente de ellos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Recomendación de desayuno de la Asociación contra la diabetes de UK: pancakes con melmelada. Eso sí, sin gluten. ::.
> 
> Los comentarios no tienen desperdicio...



jajajajaja vaya putos asesinos timadores enfermos mentales


----------



## Clavisto (21 Ago 2019)

Que alguien cuelgue la foto del de los Donuts con el calvo doctor de los desayunos saludables. 

Esa sí que es de Nobel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que vd es un hereje equivocado que cree estar informado pero está desinformado y solo da credibilidad a lo que refuerza su tesis previa.
> 
> ya se informan los sacerdotes médicos y deciden por cada individuo. como en todo, dejemoslo en manos de los expertos



Resulta que en todo este tema de la nutricion hay un inmenso timo a nivel politico, trasladado al ciudadano por lo medicos.

Le pongo ejemplos:
- El timo del colesterol para vender pastillitas.
- El timo de la diabetes tipo II. Mueve un billon de dolares a nivel mundial y los endocrinos pautando un 60% de hidratos no sea que se pinchen poco.
- El timo de la obesidad. Dietas hipocaloricas con pan y galletas. Rebotes garantizados y otro gordo para hacer caja.

Cuando quiera jugar a la ruleta rusa ire a un traficante de armas, como Ud indica es un ejperto.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> jajajajaja vaya putos asesinos timadores enfermos mentales



Ejemplo en vivo de lo hijoputescas que son las asociaciones medicas y todavia hay gente que los llama 'expertos'.

Yo tengo un chaval en la familia diabetico tipo I y va como un reloj con dieta primal/paleo. Jamas tendra las complicaciones tipicas (ceguera, cardiopatias, obesidad, diabetes tipo II).

Si, lo ultimo es correcto, les meten tanta insulina que los hacen tipo I y tipo II. Todas esas dolencias dan un porcentaje 2-3 veces superior en diabeticos tipo I que en poblacion general.

Si caes en el sistema medico sin otra informacion estas jodido.

Mientras el chaval de mi familia con glicosiladas de 6, porcentaje de grasa corporal de 10% y analiticas perfectas.

El colesterol perfecto tirando a bajo y fundiendose bolsas de torreznos a diario.

Eso si, las plumas de insulina acumulandose en un armario y anulando recetas para no sacar mas de la farmacia. Como es logico no puede cundir el ejemplo.


----------



## Wein (21 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Ayunar es ayunar. 0 calorías y 0 nutrientes es ayunar, todo lo demás no es ayunar. Puedes tomar café, té o infusione para engañar al hambre si te hace falta (sin azúcar ni edulcorantes ni nada, obviamente).
> 
> Si vas a hacerlo, te aconsejo que te acostumbres primero a no comer hidratos o te entrará hambre canibalesca. Una vez adaptado a la cetosis es mucho más fácil ayunar. No pasas hambre y hasta tienes cierta sensación de euforia y te sientes con más energía.
> 
> Además, por qué quieres meterte venenos como la leche de soja? Quieres tener tetas?



Creo que leí a alguno de aqui que si no sube la insulina se considera como ayuno y alguno hasta le echa miel a sus infusiones cuando está "ayunando". De todas formas intentaré tomar solo cafe sin el chorrito de leche de soja.

La leche de soja es la que menos hidratos-azucares tienes de todas que conozco, 6 gramos por litro O sea puede tener más azucares una tajada de sandia o media manzana que un litro de leche de soja.

Acostumbrado a no tomar hidratos ya lo estoy estando 16 horas solo tomando cafe con un chorrito de leche de soja.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Creo que leí a alguno de aqui que si no sube la insulina se considera como ayuno y alguno hasta le echa miel a sus infusiones cuando está "ayunando". De todas formas intentaré tomar solo cafe sin el chorrito de leche de soja.
> 
> La leche de soja es la que menos hidratos-azucares tienes de todas que conozco, 6 gramos por litro O sea puede tener más azucares una tajada de sandia o media manzana que un litro de leche de soja.
> 
> Acostumbrado a no tomar hidratos ya lo estoy estando 16 horas solo tomando cafe con un chorrito de leche de soja.



Para mi ayunar es ayunar, no una dieta que no suba la insulina... Así te aseguras de que lo estás haciendo bien, ya que lo haces y así obtienes todas sus ventajas. El más largo que he hecho es de 5 días y la verdad es que es una experiencia muy recomendable.

Sé que hay gente que considera ayuno tomar algo de grasa pero yo no lo veo claro. No sé si conoces el bulletproof coffee, por ejemplo que es café con matequilla clarificada (ghee). Yo prefiero no tomar nada que tenga nutrientes. Además me encanta el café solo...

Respecto a la soja, no te la recomiendo. Está llena de fitoestrógenos y vete a saber qué otras mierdas, además de ser pernicioso para el planeta. Pero allá tú...


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Para mi ayunar es ayunar, no una dieta que no suba la insulina... Así te aseguras de que lo estás haciendo bien, ya que lo haces y así obtienes todas sus ventajas. El más largo que he hecho es de 5 días y la verdad es que es una experiencia muy recomendable.
> 
> Sé que hay gente que considera ayuno tomar algo de grasa pero yo no lo veo claro. No sé si conoces el bulletproof coffee, por ejemplo que es café con matequilla clarificada (ghee). Yo prefiero no tomar nada que tenga nutrientes. Además me encanta el café solo...
> 
> Respecto a la soja, no te la recomiendo. Está llena de fitoestrógenos y vete a saber qué otras mierdas, además de ser pernicioso para el planeta. Pero allá tú...



Hombre la soja que tomo yo, la del Mercadona pone que es no transgenica y solo lleva agua y un 14% de soja.

Pernicioso para el planeta tomar soja? . Lo pernicioso para el planeta es que el 95% o más de la soja que se cultiva es para pienso de animales para consumo humano.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Para mi ayunar es ayunar, no una dieta que no suba la insulina... Así te aseguras de que lo estás haciendo bien, ya que lo haces y así obtienes todas sus ventajas. El más largo que he hecho es de 5 días y la verdad es que es una experiencia muy recomendable.
> 
> Sé que hay gente que considera ayuno tomar algo de grasa pero yo no lo veo claro. No sé si conoces el bulletproof coffee, por ejemplo que es café con matequilla clarificada (ghee). Yo prefiero no tomar nada que tenga nutrientes. Además me encanta el café solo...
> 
> Respecto a la soja, no te la recomiendo. Está llena de fitoestrógenos y vete a saber qué otras mierdas, además de ser pernicioso para el planeta. Pero allá tú...



Cuestión de semántica, y de objetivos.

En efecto, la mayoría de beneficios que proporciona el ayuno vienen de mantener un nivel bajo de insulina en sangre, por lo que en principio tomar pequeñas cantidades de alimentos que no suban la insulina no perjudicaría la consecución de esos beneficios.

Ahora, hay una serie de beneficios derivados del mero hecho de dejar el sistema digestivo en barbecho que no tengo yo tan claro que no se pierdan si el ayuno no es estricto. Y digo que no lo tengo claro porque no lo tengo claro, no he visto evidencia científica al respecto en un sentido o en otro.

¿Que busca mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina y beneficiarse de las ventajas hormonales del ayuno? menos de 500 kcal al día no parece que supongan un obstáculo, y pueden ayudar a hacer posible lo que de otro modo le sería imposible a más de uno. Semiayunos con caldo de huesos y otras muletas han dado buenos resultados.

¿Que está buscando efectos más complejos, como la apóptosis celular o la reabsorción de tejido conectivo sobrante (pieles colganderas, y tal)? Ahí ya no sé qué decirle.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Creo que leí a alguno de aqui que si no sube la insulina se considera como ayuno y alguno hasta le echa miel a sus infusiones cuando está "ayunando". De todas formas intentaré tomar solo cafe sin el chorrito de leche de soja.
> 
> La leche de soja es la que menos hidratos-azucares tienes de todas que conozco, 6 gramos por litro O sea puede tener más azucares una tajada de sandia o media manzana que un litro de leche de soja.
> 
> Acostumbrado a no tomar hidratos ya lo estoy estando 16 horas solo tomando cafe con un chorrito de leche de soja.



Leche de soja = veneno amariconador. Echale un chorrito de nata al café.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cuestión de semántica, y de objetivos.
> 
> En efecto, la mayoría de beneficios que proporciona el ayuno vienen de mantener un nivel bajo de insulina en sangre, por lo que en principio tomar pequeñas cantidades de alimentos que no suban la insulina no perjudicaría la consecución de esos beneficios.
> 
> ...



Claro, yo tampoco sé del cierto si tomar algo de grasa rompe el ayuno y por eso digo que ya que se da el paso de hacerlo, pues se hace del todo y así te aseguras tener todas sus ventajas, como las que citas y otras. Yo además añado la dimensión de lucha interior y la disciplina con uno mismo que necesita el ayuno y que pienso que se desvirtúa un poco al consumir esas 500 Kcal. Es curioso como tu propia mente trata de hacerte triquiñuelas para que dejes el ayuno, aunque realmente no sientes hambre. Son procesos mentales que ni siquiera sabemos que existen hasta que los vemos actuar sobre nosostros mismos. Luego es posible identificar más fácilmente esos mismos patrones de pensamientos en otros ámbitos que no son el del hambre o la glotonería: procastinación, motivación, etc.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre la soja que tomo yo, la del Mercadona pone que es no transgenica y solo lleva agua y un 14% de soja.
> 
> Pernicioso para el planeta tomar soja? . Lo pernicioso para el planeta es que el 95% o más de la soja que se cultiva es para pienso de animales para consumo humano.



Pudiendo ponerle nata o ghee (idealmente de leche de pasto) al café que además es mucho más rico y sano que la dichosa soja no veo la necesidad de tomar eso, pero en fin, cada uno es libre.

Y sí, las plantaciones de soja y palma están jodiendo el planeta a base de bien. Pero joderlo de verdad: destruyendo selva virgen y contaminando el suelo con herbicidas y pesticidas a saco para plantar esta mierda, no como el calientacuento güeval.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Claro, yo tampoco sé del cierto si tomar algo de grasa rompe el ayuno y por eso digo que ya que se da el paso de hacerlo, pues se hace del todo y así te aseguras tener todas sus ventajas, como las que citas y otras. Yo además añado la dimensión de lucha interior y la disciplina con uno mismo que necesita el ayuno y que pienso que se desvirtúa un poco al consumir esas 500 Kcal. Es curioso como tu propia mente trata de hacerte triquiñuelas para que dejes el ayuno, aunque realmente no sientes hambre. Son procesos mentales que ni siquiera sabemos que existen hasta que los vemos actuar sobre nosostros mismos. Luego es posible identificar más fácilmente esos mismos patrones de pensamientos en otros ámbitos que no son el del hambre o la glotonería: procastinación, motivación, etc.



No, si yo soy de la misma opinión.
Pero como dice mi madre, "lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno", y aunque un ayuno estricto es mejor que uno con muletas, uno con muletas es mejor que no aguantar el tirón y romper el ayuno a la mitad cuando a lo mejor con una taza de caldo habrías aguantado.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Creo que leí a alguno de aqui que si no sube la insulina se considera como ayuno y alguno hasta le echa miel a sus infusiones cuando está "ayunando". De todas formas intentaré tomar solo cafe sin el chorrito de leche de soja.
> 
> La leche de soja es la que menos hidratos-azucares tienes de todas que conozco, 6 gramos por litro O sea puede tener más azucares una tajada de sandia o media manzana que un litro de leche de soja.
> 
> Acostumbrado a no tomar hidratos ya lo estoy estando 16 horas solo tomando cafe con un chorrito de leche de soja.



La soja prácticamente no tiene hidratos en esa proporción. Hay bebidas de soja sin azucar añadido (mi mujer toma) y también la posibilidad de hacerla tú, es hervir 100 grs de soja en un litro de agua, batidora y colador. Añade una punta de sal.


----------



## Nonomo (22 Ago 2019)

Os comento mi caso, siempre he sido de buen comer, y de niño estuve gordo, en parte porque no hacia casi nada de ejercicio pero sobre todo porque comia en exceso, como bien pero lo peor es que no era capaz de parar de comer, siempre seguia teniendo apetito.

Sin embargo me pasaba algo que mis padres no entendian, por las mañanas no tenia hambre, tanto es asi que mis padres me obligaban a desayunar, yo comia sin ganas pero al rato me entraba el hambre y seguia comiendo, y muchas veces comia mas de la cuenta. Osea, si no desayunaba no tenia hambre hasta la comida, pero si probaba bocado me despertaba el hambre, comia y encima tenia hambre hasta la comida.

Con el desarrollo empece a andar, y luego a correr, y sobre todo pase de lo que me decian mis padres e hice lo que me pedia el cuerpo, osea no desayunar, y asi empece a no pasar hambre por las mañanas y a perder peso, a pesar de que me ponian la cabeza tonta de insistirme de que no era sano, que me marearia, que no tendria fuerzas, que las cinco comidas, etc. Estaba perfecto, despierto, activo y sin debilidades o fatigas, simplemente no comia pirque no tenia hambre, y como ademas estaba gordito tenia reservas de grasa suficientes como para no preocuparme.

Ya de mayor casi nunca desayuno, e incluso si algun dia no comia no tenia hambre, para mi la comida despierta el hambre, nunca nadie le daba explicacion a esto... hasta que descubri este hilo y otros similares, entonces todo se explico, yo de modo natural hacia ayuno intermitente y el hambre me lo producian los azucares, por eso al comer el hambre se despertaba.

Hice hace unos años un poco de dieta paleo y perdi seis kilos (me quede casi en peso ideal), me sentia muy bien y fuerte, y deje de tener esa sensacion de hambre despues de comer que me hace descontrolarme, pero tengo hijas y mujer y las comidas en familia es muy dificil llevar esa dieta, y las comidas familiares y cuando me quedo en casa de mis padres o mis suegros es imposible controlarme, alli son adictos a los azucares, hasta drogadictos diria yo. A mis hijas nada mas entrar pir la puerta les plantan cereales azucarados del mencabrona, de esos en bolsitas que se comen, "rellenos de leche" le ponen los muy cinicos, yo lo veo como si un cocainomano les diera una bolsita de coca para que se vallan enganchando. Lo discuto pero no hay nada que hacer, en una fuesta de borrachos no puedes llegar y quitarles el wiski, pero estan haciendoles mal a largo plazo.

Mi problema es que cuando estoy solo o puedo controlar mi alimentacion estoy muy bien, pero aunque lleve asi una semana n cualnto pruebo azucar me pongo como un drogadicto descontrolado, no soy capaz de frenar, mi cabeza piensa una cosa pero mi cuerpo va a por mas azucar, no me controlo, es una puta droga. Y encima lo que mas me jode es que cuando tienes que quedarte en otra casa los yonkis del azucar que no tienen nada sin azucar en la despensa para comer despues cuando has caido en la trampa del azucar te dicen "no lo ves, si tu comes azucar como los demas.." y no se dan cuenta de que son ellos los que me hacen caer, es como para autojustificarse de ser ellos drogadictos.

Esta dieta no es dificil en si, lo dificil es que andamos en un puto campo minado, todo tiene azucar, y es dificilisimo no probar azucar cuando comes o vives fuera, casi imposible diria yo, y a la gente como yo que solo probar el azucar ya te levanta el ansia drogadicta es muy muy complicado. Vivimos en un mundo de drogadictos, fomentados por una sociedad drogadicta, dirigida por intereses economicos. Si la gente no entiende que azucar=droga nunca reaccionara. Y lo peor es lo que los abuelitos drogadictos les hacen a sus nietos, eso no tiene nombre.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Ago 2019)

FeministoDeMierda dijo:


> Y dale y venga y mas mierda. Puto gordo convencido de que los hidratos son malos para la salud cuando son la forma mejor de comer y la que ha llevado al mundo a la superpoblacion.



¡Error!. Los hidratos como macronutriente por sí mismos no son necesarios en absoluto porque no aportan otra cosa más que combustible para el cuerpo, que podría encontrar perfectamente de otra forma. Es una malinformación producto de años de mensajes erróneos. 

Eres AGUA y GRASA. Sí, tu cuerpo, tus células, están formadas principalmente por grasas. Echa las cuentas; el cuerpo humano está formado en torno a un 70% de agua y un adulto normal medio (no obeso ni arguellado...) puede tener en torno a un 20-25% de grasa. Las cuentas son claras, ¿no?. ¿No te parece raro que un mensaje 'de toda la vida' sea 'bebe agua, que tu cuerpo está formado por agua' y sin embargo en un rarísimo doblepensar te digan 'no comas grasas que son malas'? Es más, no somos vegetales....y no estamos formados de hidratos de carbono. Tampoco tendría sentido la comparación con el agua en plan 'come muchos hidratos de carbono porque.....tu cuerpo...ejem!. 

Cuando te empiezas a interesar un poco sobre estos temas es cuando te das cuenta de que nos hemos hecho ideas terriblemenete equivocadas. Podrías vivir perfectamente sin hidratos de carbono, pero no sin proteína y grasa. Porque mientras el hidrato sirve exclusivamente para 'llenar el depósito', las proteínas tienen una función absolutamente necesaria que es suya exclusivamente (la reparación del propio cuerpo, estructura y musculación) y las grasas tienen otras muchas que son suyas: las hormonas son grasa, el sistema inmunitario se alimenta de grasa, nuestro cerebro está compuesto de grasa. 

Y no, esa grasa no es igual que la que acumulas en el michelín porque esos depósitos para usarlos (a no ser que entres en cetosis, para lo cual tienes que privarte de hidratos...) se transforma en glucosa. 

Y mientras la grasa y la proteína pueden 'llenar el depósito' (la grasa mucho más que la proteína...), los hidratos no pueden utilizarse para la función de las proteínas, por ejemplo. Es un error común, porque de los macronutrientes resulta que es el único que es completamente prescindible. 

Esto viene de una mala interpretación durante muchos años; un tomate, unas lentejas, una pera, puede contener vitaminas o minerales que son buenos (y necesarios) para la salud. PERO NO LOS CONTIENE SUS HIDRATOS, sino el alimento. Pero como están en el mismo alimento se ha asociado a la bondad de sus hidratos, cuando no tiene nada que ver. 

Por decirlo de alguna forma, si tomásemos exclusivamente proteínas y grasas y tomásemos una suplementación con los pocos elementos (principalmente vitaminas...) que el cuerpo echaría de menos, no tendrías ningún problema de nutrición, pero al revés los vegetarianos tienen que tener muchísimo cuidado de comer bien de alimentos grasos (que los hay vegetales), y suplementar con proteína porque los vegetales no tienen apenas. Que sí, las legumbres, pero es de los pocos que tienen, se aprovechan mal y tienen como 1/4 que una pechuga de pollo. Es decir, les falta gravemente uno de los macronutrientes (la proteína...) porque es casi imposible de cubrir sin suplementación, y el otro (la grasa...), aunque es factible encontrarlo, necesitan controlarlo porque está en pocos alimentos. 

Los hidratos salvaron a la humanidad durante miles de años porque son una fuente de calorías fácil de obtener, el pan o las patatas son fáciles y baratas de producir y en un mundo de supervivencia es la diferencia entre vivir y no vivir. 

Pero sobrevivir no significa que el cuerpo esté nutrido. Porque es el concepto que no se nos cuenta bien; nutrirse no es acceder a calorías. En absoluto. Mira las armaduras de 1,50 de cualquier museo, mira lo que medía un español de hace 80 años. Fueron personas con el mismo código genético exacto que nosotros, que no desarrollaron su estatura. 

Pero no fue por falta de comida (en algún caso pudo ser, pero gordos ha habido todas las épocas..). Es por falta de nutrición, es decir, de todos los elementos que necesitas para crecer, proteger tu sistema inmunitario y hormonal...Hasta los monjes de hace 10 siglos reservaban la carne para los enfermos


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La soja prácticamente no tiene hidratos en esa proporción. Hay bebidas de soja sin azucar añadido (mi mujer toma) y también la posibilidad de hacerla tú, es hervir 100 grs de soja en un litro de agua, batidora y colador. Añade una punta de sal.



Antes me la hacia yo, pero la soja tarda mucho en hervirse. Pero bueno igual comienzo otra vez y hiervo medio kilo y la congelo, ademas me comia lo que colaba que fibra y algo mas tendrá.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ago 2019)

Nonomo dijo:


> Esta dieta no es dificil en si, lo dificil es que andamos en un puto campo minado, todo tiene azucar, y es dificilisimo no probar azucar cuando comes o vives fuera, casi imposible diria yo, y a la gente como yo que solo probar el azucar ya te levanta el ansia drogadicta es muy muy complicado. Vivimos en un mundo de drogadictos, fomentados por una sociedad drogadicta, dirigida por intereses economicos. Si la gente no entiende que azucar=droga nunca reaccionara. Y lo peor es lo que los abuelitos drogadictos les hacen a sus nietos, eso no tiene nombre.



Lo peor es que lo hacen con la mejor de las voluntades porque todos, desde la gente, la escuela, la TV, el médico, todos, siguen la misma pauta, eres tú el que lucha contra la corriente.

Mis hijos no toman azúcar. En casa los yogures los hacemos, no se comen bollos, ni galletas, ni pan, ni refrescos ni snacks. Si quieres picar algo te comes unas almendras o unas nueces. Y si quieres beber algo que no sea agua te haces una limonada o un té. Esto como norma general, sin ser talibanes. Pero a lo que voy es a que es una cuestión de educación, sin duda.

Mi hijo acaba de volver después de 6 meses de misión militar en Letonia. Se levantan a las 6:00, deporte a tutiplén hasta las 8, ducha, desayunar. Peña metiéndose barritas, geles y hostias para simplemente trotar, gimnasio, lo que toque. Él nada, llega el desayuno, tus huevos revueltos con bacon, fruta y a currar. La peña dos horas después del bollo con colacao locos buscando algo de comer.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Antes me la hacia yo, pero la soja tarda mucho en hervirse. Pero bueno igual comienzo otra vez y hiervo medio kilo y la congelo, ademas me comia lo que colaba que fibra y algo mas tendrá.



Mi hija pequeña, que es medio otaku hace unas hamburguesas con especias que no están mal del todo. El bagazo de la soja se llama okara en japonés y hay muchas recetas con ello en intenet.


----------



## Nonomo (22 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi hijo acaba de volver después de 6 meses de misión militar en Letonia. Se levantan a las 6:00, deporte a tutiplén hasta las 8, ducha, desayunar. Peña metiéndose barritas, geles y hostias para simplemente trotar, gimnasio, lo que toque. Él nada, llega el desayuno, tus huevos revueltos con bacon, fruta y a currar. La peña dos horas después del bollo con colacao locos buscando algo de comer.



Lo mio es mucho peor, con el pan si me pasa eso que a las dos horas tengo hambre pero con el azucar es como si me borrase de la cabeza todo lo que he comido, y como por ansia una cosa detras de otra, con azucar preferiblemente pero no tiene porque, es como si el azucar le dijese por dentro a la cabeza "come, come que n pasa nada, un trocito mas, apurate eso.." es horroroso, yo veo un resto de comida y si no he comido azucar lo dejo ahi, pero con el azucar mi cabeza me dice "apuratelo, es poquito.." , no se como explicarlo porque es subsconciente, pero es algo parecido a cuando estas de copas ya entonado pasado de rosca y aunque lo prudente y logico es irse ya para casa tu cabeza te engaña con "una copita mas, que ahora esta animada la fiesta", por eso pienso que es una droga, actua igual.

Una vez lei que en un estudio sobre la adiccion en ratas aductas a la coca les tenian dos comederos, el de cocaina liquida y el otro con un placebo de agua azucarada, y las ratas se tomaban como locas el del placebo a pesar de ser teoricamente adictas a la cocaina, lo investigaron y vieron que el azucar causa una adiccion superior a la cocaina. Yo la coca no la he probado pero el azucar ya digo por mi experiencia que pocas drogas me ponen asi de adicto buscabdo mas y mas dosis. 

Lo que pasa es que esta en todas partes, todo lleva azucar, incluso muchas patas de jamon le echan azucar, da asco


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¡Error!. Los hidratos como macronutriente por sí mismos no son necesarios en absoluto porque no aportan otra cosa más que combustible para el cuerpo, que podría encontrar perfectamente de otra forma. Es una malinformación producto de años de mensajes erróneos.
> 
> Eres AGUA y GRASA. Sí, tu cuerpo, tus células, están formadas principalmente por grasas. Echa las cuentas; el cuerpo humano está formado en torno a un 70% de agua y un adulto normal medio (no obeso ni arguellado...) puede tener en torno a un 20-25% de grasa. Las cuentas son claras, ¿no?. ¿No te parece raro que un mensaje 'de toda la vida' sea 'bebe agua, que tu cuerpo está formado por agua' y sin embargo en un rarísimo doblepensar te digan 'no comas grasas que son malas'? Es más, no somos vegetales....y no estamos formados de hidratos de carbono. Tampoco tendría sentido la comparación con el agua en plan 'come muchos hidratos de carbono porque.....tu cuerpo...ejem!.
> 
> ...



Si solo comes proteina y grasa la fibra de donde la sacas? las legumbres sí tienen suficiente proteina, echa 200 gramos de lentejas a una olla y te cascas todas las proteinas y casi toda la fibra que necesita una persona normal al día.

Grasa no tienen los vegetales? Come lino, frutos secos semillas de girasol, aceite etc y tendrás grasa sana a punta pala.

Edito por lo de las proteinas no completas de las legumbres. Si comes algo de cereal, arroz, pan o le echas un trozo de carne ya son completas.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Nonomo dijo:


> Lo mio es mucho peor, con el pan si me pasa eso que a las dos horas tengo hambre pero con el azucar es como si me borrase de la cabeza todo lo que he comido, y como por ansia una cosa detras de otra, con azucar preferiblemente pero no tiene porque, es como si el azucar le dijese por dentro a la cabeza "come, come que n pasa nada, un trocito mas, apurate eso.." es horroroso, yo veo un resto de comida y si no he comido azucar lo dejo ahi, pero con el azucar mi cabeza me dice "apuratelo, es poquito.." , no se como explicarlo porque es subsconciente, pero es algo parecido a cuando estas de copas ya entonado pasado de rosca y aunque lo prudente y logico es irse ya para casa tu cabeza te engaña con "una copita mas, que ahora esta animada la fiesta", por eso pienso que es una droga, actua igual.
> 
> Una vez lei que en un estudio sobre la adiccion en ratas aductas a la coca les tenian dos comederos, el de cocaina liquida y el otro con un placebo de agua azucarada, y las ratas se tomaban como locas el del placebo a pesar de ser teoricamente adictas a la cocaina, lo investigaron y vieron que el azucar causa una adiccion superior a la cocaina. Yo la coca no la he probado pero el azucar ya digo por mi experiencia que pocas drogas me ponen asi de adicto buscabdo mas y mas dosis.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que esta en todas partes, todo lleva azucar, incluso muchas patas de jamon le echan azucar, da asco



Sabes que, muy posiblemente, sean las bacterias u hongos y levaduras de tus intestinos las que te provocan ese ansia por comer? Esas cabronas son capaces de producir neurotransmisores que "hackean" tu cerebro para hacerte desear ciertas comidas de las que luego se alimentan ellas cuando llegan al intestino. Tenemos 10 de esos "bichos" por cada célula nuestra y cargamos también con sus genomas y su síntesis de proteínas, incluidos análogos de neurotransmisores capaces de afectar a nuestro cerebro.

El ayuno prolongado ayuda a matar de hambre a las bacterias adictas al azúcar y reducir así esas sensaciones de deseo, al permitir que se desarrollen otras bacterias más beneficiosas para nuestra salud. 

Yo lo he experimentado. Me pasaba como a ti y tras hacer ayunos prolongados noté que deseaba comer cosas que antes sólo comía a la fuerza. Ahora me dan ganas de comer aguacates o ensaladas, cosa que antes odiaba profundamente. ::


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Si solo comes proteina y grasa la fibra de donde la sacas? las legumbres sí tienen suficiente proteina, echa 200 gramos de lentejas a una olla y te cascas todas las proteinas y casi toda la fibra que necesita una persona normal al día.
> 
> Grasa no tienen los vegetales? Come lino, frutos secos semillas de girasol, aceite etc y tendrás grasa sana a punta pala.
> 
> Edito por lo de las proteinas no completas de las legumbres. Si comes algo de cereal, arroz, pan o le echas un trozo de carne ya son completas.



No necesitas la fibra para nada. Es otro camelo de la industria del azúcar.


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No necesitas la fibra para nada. Es otro camelo de la industria del azúcar.



Sí sí, cuando a quien se pasa 5 días sin defecar que se pone un tapón ahí que hay que meterse un Micralax de esos con gelatina se lo cuentas

Yo llevo años tomando mi tazón de 50 gramos de salvado aparte de las legumbres, lino y demás fibra que pueda tomar a lo largo del día y si me queda algún Micralax lleva caducado más de 10 años.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Sí sí, cuando a quien se pasa 5 días sin defecar que se pone un tapón ahí que hay que meterse un Micralax de esos con gelatina se lo cuentas
> 
> Yo llevo años tomando mi tazón de 50 gramos de salvado aparte de las legumbres, lino y demás fibra que pueda tomar a lo largo del día y si me queda algún Micralax lleva caducado más de 10 años.



Pues nada, sigue masticando celulosa. Suerte.


----------



## Nonomo (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sabes que, muy posiblemente, sean las bacterias u hongos y levaduras de tus intestinos las que te provocan ese ansia por comer? Esas cabronas son capaces de producir neurotransmisores que "hackean" tu cerebro para hacerte desear ciertas comidas de las que luego se alimentan ellas cuando llegan al intestino. Tenemos 10 de esos "bichos" por cada célula nuestra y cargamos también con sus genomas y su síntesis de proteínas, incluidos análogos de neurotransmisores capaces de afectar a nuestro cerebro.
> 
> El ayuno prolongado ayuda a matar de hambre a las bacterias adictas al azúcar y reducir así esas sensaciones de deseo, al permitir que se desarrollen otras bacterias más beneficiosas para nuestra salud.
> 
> Yo lo he experimentado. Me pasaba como a ti y tras hacer ayunos prolongados noté que deseaba comer cosas que antes sólo comía a la fuerza. Ahora me dan ganas de comer aguacates o ensaladas, cosa que antes odiaba profundamente. ::



Algo he leido de la flora intestinal, y puede ser, porque cuando llevo mucho tiempo sin tomar azucar soy menos "sensible" a que me afecte si tomo algo con azucar.

El ayuno he hecho algunos de un dia, y muy bien, a la hora de comer tengo que distraerme porque es como si a esa hora no supiera que hacer, pero no por hambre, sino por costumbre, a esa hora me resulta raro no comer. Una vez hice un ayuno de tres dias tambien, y buenas sensaciones tambien, no me costo trabajo. 

No se de cuantos dias debe ser el ayuno para que sea efectivo el cambio de flora intestinal, no se si con un dia ya vale o debe ser mas prolongado, es que con la familia si no comes piensan que estas enfermo o loco, y van detras tuya ofrecendote comidas que te gustan, y eso es una tortura constante, mucho peor que el propio ayuno, que casi no me cuesta esfuerzos


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Ago 2019)

Nonomo dijo:


> Algo he leido de la flora intestinal, y puede ser, porque cuando llevo mucho tiempo sin tomar azucar soy menos "sensible" a que me afecte si tomo algo con azucar.
> 
> El ayuno he hecho algunos de un dia, y muy bien, a la hora de comer tengo que distraerme porque es como si a esa hora no supiera que hacer, pero no por hambre, sino por costumbre, a esa hora me resulta raro no comer. Una vez hice un ayuno de tres dias tambien, y buenas sensaciones tambien, no me costo trabajo.
> 
> No se de cuantos dias debe ser el ayuno para que sea efectivo el cambio de flora intestinal, no se si con un dia ya vale o debe ser mas prolongado, es que con la familia si no comes piensan que estas enfermo o loco, y van detras tuya ofrecendote comidas que te gustan, y eso es una tortura constante, mucho peor que el propio ayuno, que casi no me cuesta esfuerzos



Entiendo que al ir eliminando los azúcares vas también jodiendo a la flora que los necesita para sobrevivir y su población disminuye relativamente a las demás bacterias beneficiosas. Yo tras unos 3 meses de ayuno intermitente y alguno prolongado no tengo ya ganas de comer dulce casi nunca y no paso hambre. Eso sí, cuando llega la hora de comer me doy unos festines terribles pero no engordo ni nada.

Aunque es verdad que es una droga el dichoso azúcar, el otro día en el super pasé junto a un estante de chucherías y solo el olor despertó mis más bajos insitintos y casi salgo de allí con una bolsa llena que hubiera devorado sin remedio si no hubiera resistido a la tentación.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Sí sí, cuando a quien se pasa 5 días sin defecar que se pone un tapón ahí que hay que meterse un Micralax de esos con gelatina se lo cuentas
> 
> Yo llevo años tomando mi tazón de 50 gramos de salvado aparte de las legumbres, lino y demás fibra que pueda tomar a lo largo del día y si me queda algún Micralax lleva caducado más de 10 años.



Un cuerpo sano no necesita de fibra.
La gente que se va a un extremo y practica la dieta carnívora, va al baño cada 3-4 días. Pero eso no significa que tenga restreñimiento. Simplemente el cuerpo aprovecha prácticamente todo de lo que se come y por tanto necesita eliminar menos veces a la semana. Pero cuando va al baño, elimina rápido y limpio y la sensación de vaciarse es mayor.
Cuanta más "mierda" comas, más veces irás al baño.

Yo cuando hacía una dieta "normal", con pasta, pan... iba al baño cada día. Pero con problemas. Me tiraba mucho rato y algunas veces con restreñimiento.
Hace 12 años que voy haciendo una paleo a mi aire y últimamente he hecho semanas enteras de carnivoro. Pues he ido al baño de peras a uvas y nunca había ido tan bien al baño. Notas como el cuerpo necesita eliminar menos y cuando hay que ir, se va rápido y limpio. Y con la sensación de que te has vaciado bien.

Si lees foros usanos sobre dieta carnivora, verás que el hecho de ir menos al baño es un común denominador y que nadie dice que tenga estreñimiento.

Fïjate en una cosa:
- Dieta Dukan.
1era fase: Proteina pura. Sólo se come prote. Y todo el mundo va con restreñimiento.
1a fase: proteina + grasa. Todos van al baño regularmente y sin problema.

Y ahora fíjate que todo alimento proteico que te da la naturaleza va mezclado con grasa. El problema viene cuando hacemos experimentos y separamos unos nutrientes de los otros.

Prote animal: siempre viene con grasa.
PRote vegetal: siempre viene con fibra.
Tanto la grasa como la fibra, nos ayudan a atenuar el efecto de la insulina y nos ayudan a ir mejor al baño. La naturaleza no es tonta

Para gente con ciertos problemas intestinales (como era mi caso), mejor fibra 0. La fibra no nos ayuda.

Ahora están saliendo muchos estudios de gente que tiene problemas por abusar de la fibra.




Hace poco leí un tuit que venía a decir:
- Tu alimentos son los animales
- Tu medicina son las plantas.

O sea: tenemos que basarnos en protes y grasas animales y los vegetales con un mero acompañamiento, que es justo lo que comenta el forero de algo más arriba, que nos ayudan a obtener otros micronutrientes. 
No veremos a nadie siendo intolerante al cordero ni alérgico al pollo, pero sí a ciertos vegetales o granos.


----------



## Rauxa (22 Ago 2019)

Hace unas semanas un forero preguntaba sobre los beneficios de la soja. Haberlos haylos.
Aquí os presento al fundador de Soylent, los preparados de soja.
La primera foto es de cuando empezó a comercializar sus productos y la segunda es actual.

Cuestión de hormonas, lo véis?


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre la soja que tomo yo, la del Mercadona pone que es no transgenica y solo lleva agua y un 14% de soja.
> 
> Pernicioso para el planeta tomar soja? . Lo pernicioso para el planeta es que el 95% o más de la soja que se cultiva es para pienso de animales para consumo humano.



Tu sigue tomando todas la mierdas que te de envasada la industria pero al menos no te autojustifiques.

De la soja ya se ha hablado bastante. JAMAS nadie la ha tomado en el formato occidental. Los asiaticos la suelen fermentar.

Asi a pelo es muy alergenica, cargada de antinutrientes y fitoestrogenos. Luego ya en tetabrick pues añadidos los que les de la gana.


Nonomo dijo:


> Os comento mi caso, siempre he sido de buen comer, y de niño estuve gordo, en parte porque no hacia casi nada de ejercicio pero sobre todo porque comia en exceso, como bien pero lo peor es que no era capaz de parar de comer, siempre seguia teniendo apetito.
> 
> Sin embargo me pasaba algo que mis padres no entendian, por las mañanas no tenia hambre, tanto es asi que mis padres me obligaban a desayunar, yo comia sin ganas pero al rato me entraba el hambre y seguia comiendo, y muchas veces comia mas de la cuenta. Osea, si no desayunaba no tenia hambre hasta la comida, pero si probaba bocado me despertaba el hambre, comia y encima tenia hambre hasta la comida.
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo no es igual, pero me lance hace unos cinco años y era el unico de la familia.

Todos seguian con sus habitos y seguia y sigue habiendo azucar y bolleria en casa.

En esos primeros meses me hacia bastante reposteria paleo una vez a la semana. Lo encaje perfectamente.

Pasados unos meses y ya en mi peso la reposteria paleo pasan meses y ni me acuerdo. La hago cuando me la pide alguno de mis hijos.

Con suficientes meses comiendo limpio se te ocurre probar algun dulce y sientes autentico asco del dulzor, que te duele literalmente el estomago.

Esa mierda una vez desintoxicado no hay quien la trague.

De uvas a peras me como un bocata sin especial ganas y eso no me sienta mal, solo una digestion pesada. Tampoco me apetece otro al dia siguiente.

Pasa suficiente tiempo alejado de dulces y harinas y pasa a ser una cosa que no se come, al nivel de un cubata.

Estos años me cocino yo (ya lo hacia) y al final el resto de familia es la que deja de comer buena parte de la basura. Pan casi no entra en casa ni lo pide nadie.

Si te cocinan otros es cuando estas jodido. En las visitas familiares, si hay asado padentro (con ensalada) el pan que se los coman ellos.

Ni de coña se le ocurre a nadie ponerme unos macarrones que saben que se los tiro a la cara. Es cuestion de domar a la bestia.


----------



## qbit (22 Ago 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> la mayoría de beneficios que proporciona el ayuno vienen de mantener un nivel bajo de insulina en sangre



A ver, de toda la vida los beneficios del ayuno eran ejecutar un proceso de desintoxicación del cuerpo. Lo de la insulina es una cosa más.


----------



## qbit (22 Ago 2019)

Como estoy leyendo dos hilos de alimentación no sé ahora mismo en cuál he leído experiencias de muertes prematuras. Un caso reciente que me han contado, que no ha acabado en fallecimiento, ha sido el hermano de una amiga que con 44 años ha sufrido una trombosis en un ojo, y su otro hermano, de cincuenta y pocos, con una enfermedad muy grave intestinal que terminó con operaciones.

Eso lo digo para el que decía que tenemos mucha esperanza de vida y tal. Eso era antes pero se ha acabado mientras se siga con todos los vicios de la modernidad, y la alimentación es uno de ellos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (22 Ago 2019)

Comer de forma equilibrada, significa: como muchos macarrones y arroz y pan, y si no estoy gordo lo estaré. Para adelgazar tienes una única solución: eliminar los cereales y el azúcar puro de tu dieta.


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Un cuerpo sano no necesita de fibra.
> La gente que se va a un extremo y practica la dieta carnívora, va al baño cada 3-4 días. Pero eso no significa que tenga restreñimiento. Simplemente el cuerpo aprovecha prácticamente todo de lo que se come y por tanto necesita eliminar menos veces a la semana. Pero cuando va al baño, elimina rápido y limpio y la sensación de vaciarse es mayor.
> Cuanta más "mierda" comas, más veces irás al baño.
> 
> ...




La verdad que desde joven por mi tendencia a engordar he sido de tomar poca grasa y la carne nunca me ha gustado mucho, ahora no la pruebo

Pero vamos siempre se dice que cuando algo va bien no lo cambies y a mi de momento me va bien así. O sea cada día puede comer unos 40 gramos de fibra al menos. Al baño una vez al día y no siempre todos los días.


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Leche de soja = veneno amariconador. Echale un chorrito de nata al café.



Pues igual pruebo. Ya miraré si hay nata sin azucar en alguna parte o si me recomiendas un sitio donde pueda obtenerla facilmente mejor. Mercadona Aldi...


----------



## Wein (22 Ago 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Pues nada, sigue masticando celulosa. Suerte.



Pues en 12 años que llevo tomando salvado todos los días puedo decir que me ha ido bien. Mi último analisis todo normal salvo la glucosa un poco por debajo de lo normal.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Pues en 12 años que llevo tomando salvado todos los días puedo decir que me ha ido bien. Mi último analisis todo normal salvo la glucosa un poco por debajo de lo normal.



Nata de la de montar para postres. Tambien puedes usar la crema de leche que venden en cápsulas en mercadona.


----------



## Perro Viejo (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Pues en 12 años que llevo tomando salvado todos los días puedo decir que me ha ido bien. Mi último analisis todo normal salvo la glucosa un poco por debajo de lo normal.



Yo solo te decía que el tema de la fibra está muy mitificado y que no es algo necesario para la digestión si sigues una dieta con mucha grasa y proteína. Si te encuentras bien, sigue así pero eso que decías de que si no comes fibra no puedes ir al baño es falsa.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Si solo comes proteina y grasa la fibra de donde la sacas?



Aunque no tengo datos como en otros puntos (me gusta diferenciar lo que sé de lo que creo saber...) mi percepción es que la fibra es necesaria...precisamente para digerir los hidratos. 

Aparte de por experiencia personal, la lógica me dice que si comes mucha más grasa no puedes tener problemas de 'atasco' XD. ¿Qué mejor para el desatasco que la grasa, jejeje. 

Desde que como más paleo (sin ser en absoluto talibán...) es curioso porque voy menos al baño, pero cero atascos. Interpreto que mi cuerpo aprovecha mucho más lo que le meto, incluso podríamos pensar (repito, sin datos...) hasta qué punto es lógico comer y que luego te deshagas de tanta cantidad de materia. Eso quiere decir que gran parte de lo que le estabas metiendo no era aprovechable, ¿no?



Wein dijo:


> las legumbres sí tienen suficiente proteina, echa 200 gramos de lentejas a una olla y te cascas todas las proteinas y casi toda la fibra que necesita una persona normal al día.



Aquí hay una trampa enorme que los que intentan ideologizar hacia el veganismo conocen pero callan. Mejor dicho, dos trampas; la primera, es que las proteínas vegetales se aprovechan mucho peor. 

Y segundo, que es que cuando se muestran datos de las proteínas que tienen las legumbres, se habla *sobre el producto en seco. *Y las legumbres cuando se cuecen aumentan unas tres veces de peso. 

¿Qué quiere esto decir? Pues que si un día para comer estás dudando entre unas pechugas y unas lentejas, puedes pensar que ambas te suministran proteínas. 

La realidad es que las pechugas tienen como 3 veces más proteínas. Pero bueno, sigue siendo una cantidad aceptable para las legumbres. ¿no?

PUES NO. Porque el indicador de proteínas sobre 100gr no tienes que hacerlo sobre ese planto de 200gr de lentejas, porque significaría que te vas a meter en el cuerpo 600gr cosa que dudo, jeje. Es sobre su peso en seco, UNA TERCERA PARTE. 

Es decir, por matemática básica si un día comes 200gr de pechugas, comerás nueve veces más proteínas que si comes 200gr de lentejas. Proteínas que además son mucho más aprovechadas. 

Eso teniendo en cuenta que la mayor parte de los productos de origen animal tienen proteína, y la mayor parte de los de origen vegetal no. La diferencia puede ser simplemente abismal, decir que no hay problema en esto es un puñetero placebo para ideologizar. 



Wein dijo:


> Grasa no tienen los vegetales? Come lino, frutos secos semillas de girasol, aceite etc y tendrás grasa sana a punta pala.



Algunos. Más bien muy pocos. La fruta no tiene, las hojas verdes no tienen, la verdura en general no tiene, las hortalizas, los tubérculos no tienen. Es decir, la inmensísima mayoría de los productos vegetales tienen 0% o casi. 

Cuando estudias como funciona esto y piensas en paleo, hay gente que piensa que comes solo bisontes crudos. Y no, yo como muchísima más grasa que antes, pero mucha es vegetal. Frutos secos, aceite de oliva, aguacate...

El problema es que esto *hay que buscarlo. *El aguacate es una excepción enorme dentro de las frutas, un caso aisladísimo. Y la mayor parte de la gente ve los frutos secos como snacks, no se les ocurriría meterlos dentro de una dieta sana. 

Y yo 'busco' comer aguacate (antes no me iba mucho, le he dado una oportunidad y me gusta mucho porque he aprendido a utilizarlo...), y como muchísimos frutos secos. 



Wein dijo:


> Edito por lo de las proteinas no completas de las legumbres. Si comes algo de cereal, arroz, pan o le echas un trozo de carne ya son completas.



No entiendo muy bien a qué te refieres.... Si me lo puedes explicar...

En resumen, si eres vegano vas a tener unos problemas ENORMES para comer suficiente proteína (necesitarías comer legumbres todos los días, y no se si aún así...), y si no te haces un plan estricto obligándote a comer diariamente grasa con los pocos alimentos vegetales que la tienes, pues tendrás otro problema. 

Porque si 'te dejas llevar' y comes vegano en plan 'como de todo variado', tu alimentación va a ser una puñetera mierda porque vas a comer un 80% o más de hidratos de carbono. Y suerte si para llenarte (como he visto cerca mío...) no empiezas a atracarte de pan, patatas fritas, zumos o cosas similares que ya sería empeorar al máximo.

Que no te parezca que digo que no hay que comer hidratos, seguramente el 70% o más de lo que como es vegetal. Pero incluyo alimentos con grasa (porque además tengo la suerte de que me gustan...) y excluyo en la medida de lo posible lo que se que no son buenos porque son hidratos rápidos. 

Y luego como huevos, carne, pescado, en proporciones razonables. Me atrevería a decir que no más que antes; la diferencia es que ahora no me crea ninguna duda comerme una panceta o echarle mayonesa a las pechugas.

Además te puedo decir que la experimentación personal te puede dar señales increíbles. REcientemente he estado 3 días fuera de casa, comiendo fuera de casa con sus bocadillos, pizzas y demás, y yo que no tengo jamás una mala digestión he tenido que buscar una farmacia para buscar Almax. 

Es claro y en botella...


----------



## Wein (23 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aunque no tengo datos como en otros puntos (me gusta diferenciar lo que sé de lo que creo saber...) mi percepción es que la fibra es necesaria...precisamente para digerir los hidratos.
> 
> Aparte de por experiencia personal, la lógica me dice que si comes mucha más grasa no puedes tener problemas de 'atasco' XD. ¿Qué mejor para el desatasco que la grasa, jejeje.
> 
> ...



A ver un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos de lenteja sin cocinar son 46 gramos de proteina, que las cocines y pesen 400 gramos o las tomes con mucho caldo y pesen un kilo es indiferente. Vamos discutir eso es absurdo

Lo de mezclarlo con cereal es porque a las proteinas de las lentejas les falta algun aminoacido que sí tiene el cereal, y viceversa. 

Idelologizar sobre el veganismo? No voy a entrar en ese tema, yo pondría a la venta carne de perros y gatos para ver el cortocircuito de algunos.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esa mierda una vez desintoxicado no hay quien la trague.
> 
> De uvas a peras me como un bocata sin especial ganas y eso no me sienta mal, solo una digestion pesada. Tampoco me apetece otro al dia siguiente.



Tengo el mismo sentimiento, no me apetece, y me resulta muy pesado. Me resulta más pesado un bocata de calamares que un chuletón. Si me como el bocata, me muestro incapaz de volver a hacerlo en bastante tiempo.

Por cuestiones de mi trabajo viajo lejos a menudo. La semana que viene me voy a China, luego a Filipinas, en este plan. Creo que no hay nada peor que la comida de los aviones. En business, medio se puede comer, en turista he probado 18 o 20 compañías y en todas es una mierda. En los aeropuertos hazte una idea. Si una hamburguesa y una cocacola cuestan 20 euros, una comida medio decente (una ensalada y un filete a la plancha) en el poco probable caso de que esté disponible costará de 40 euros en adelante.

Tomé hace tiempo la decisión de no comer en los viajes. Salgo de mi casa, el bus o el tren al avión, en el avión solo bebo té y agua, en el aeropuerto de escala un café largo y al siguiente avión. Como cuando llego a mi destino, normalmente unas 20-25 horas después de salir de casa. Taxi, hotel, ducha, dónde se come aquí. Suelo llevar en el bulto de mano almendras o avellanas por si me entra hambre en serio al final del vuelo, pero normalmente no las abro.

Es una experiencia que recomiendo. Volar con el estómago vacío me resulta infinitamente más cómodo que comido, y no hablemos de beber cosas con gas. Te tomas dos cervezas en un avión y vas como un pez globo.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> A ver un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos de lenteja sin cocinar son 46 gramos de proteina, que las cocines y pesen 400 gramos o las tomes con mucho caldo y pesen un kilo es indiferente. Vamos discutir eso es absurdo
> 
> Lo de mezclarlo con cereal es porque a las proteinas de las lentejas les falta algun aminoacido que sí tiene el cereal, y viceversa.
> 
> Idelologizar sobre el veganismo? No voy a entrar en ese tema, yo pondría a la venta carne de perros y gatos para ver el cortocircuito de algunos.



Un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos en crudo son dos hermosos platos una vez cocidas. Si añades algo de verdura, cebolla, etc, no sé si te las acabas.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> A ver un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos de lenteja sin cocinar son 46 gramos de proteina, que las cocines y pesen 400 gramos o las tomes con mucho caldo y pesen un kilo es indiferente. Vamos discutir eso es absurdo



No, no, no me refiero al caldo. Me refiero a SECAS. Si tu coges 200gr de lentejas secas (que tienen 46 gr de proteína, me fío completamente), cuando las cuezas Y ESCURRIDAS pesan 600gr, porque para ser comidas tienen que absorber agua. Si no son duras cual piedra y absolutamente incomestibles XD. 

Como dice el compañero, con algún apaño o algo más de caldo estarás hablando de 2 plantos muy generosos. Más bien tirando a tres.

Eso implica que un plato de lentejas tiene la asombrosa cifra de 15 gr de proteína o por ahí. Mientras un plato con 200gr de pechugas de pollo tiene como 60-70. Y recuerda que las de las lentejas se asimilan peor. 

Me he pasado antes (ahora que lo he comprado), no son tantas veces porque las lentejas en crudo tienen más proporción de proteínas de las que decía (es 3-4 veces más porque sean secas, no hay tanta diferencia). 

Pero aún así...no tiene color.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aunque no tengo datos como en otros puntos (me gusta diferenciar lo que sé de lo que creo saber...) mi percepción es que la fibra es necesaria...precisamente para digerir los hidratos.
> 
> Aparte de por experiencia personal, la lógica me dice que si comes mucha más grasa no puedes tener problemas de 'atasco' XD. ¿Qué mejor para el desatasco que la grasa, jejeje.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que si pronuncias 'vegano' otra vez mas entra Sugus y te explica de donde saca las proteinas.

El muy enagenado llego a afirmar que de las patatas.
Esta tan zumbado que puede ser cierto y tragarse 3 kg para conseguir las proteinas.

Las legumbres evidentemente tampoco son la solucion, pero estos individuos hacen la cuadratura del circulo y estan rumiando todo el dia verdura con legumbres para conseguir sus objetivos.

No me quiero ni imaginar que digestiones.

Lo de donde saca su omega 3 diario tampoco lo contesta, la memoria le falla y no se acuerda.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> A ver un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos de lenteja sin cocinar son 46 gramos de proteina, que las cocines y pesen 400 gramos o las tomes con mucho caldo y pesen un kilo es indiferente. Vamos discutir eso es absurdo
> 
> Lo de mezclarlo con cereal es porque a las proteinas de las lentejas les falta algun aminoacido que sí tiene el cereal, y viceversa.
> 
> Idelologizar sobre el veganismo? No voy a entrar en ese tema, yo pondría a la venta carne de perros y gatos para ver el cortocircuito de algunos.



De esos 46 grs cuantos asimila el cuerpo? 
Conoces el concepto biodisponibilidad?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> A ver un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos de lenteja sin cocinar son 46 gramos de proteina, que las cocines y pesen 400 gramos o las tomes con mucho caldo y pesen un kilo es indiferente. Vamos discutir eso es absurdo
> 
> Lo de mezclarlo con cereal es porque a las proteinas de las lentejas les falta algun aminoacido que sí tiene el cereal, y viceversa.
> 
> Idelologizar sobre el veganismo? No voy a entrar en ese tema, yo pondría a la venta carne de perros y gatos para ver el cortocircuito de algunos.



Así que el peso es indiferente. Macho, el veganismo os deja el cerebro frito.

Vamos a ver.

100 gr. de pollo tienen 30 gr de proteínas aproximadamente.

100 gr. de garbanzos tienen 20 gr de proteínas.

Esto significa que para obtener 60 gr de proteínas debes comer 200 gr de pollo, es decir, un filete.

Pero para obtener las mismas proteínas comiendo garbanzos (60 gr hemos dicho) debes comer 300 gr de garbanzos...

Pero resulta que eso es crudos. Al cocerlos triplican su peso por lo que debes comer... 900 gr de garbanzos.

Un filete = una olla de garbanzos.

Según tu eso es indiferente jajajajaja

En fin no sé ni para que me esfuerzo. Sois fanáticos con el razonamiento dañado, no hay más


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, no, no me refiero al caldo. Me refiero a SECAS. Si tu coges 200gr de lentejas secas (que tienen 46 gr de proteína, me fío completamente), cuando las cuezas Y ESCURRIDAS pesan 600gr, porque para ser comidas tienen que absorber agua. Si no son duras cual piedra y absolutamente incomestibles XD.
> 
> Como dice el compañero, con algún apaño o algo más de caldo estarás hablando de 2 plantos muy generosos. Más bien tirando a tres.
> 
> ...



Las legumbres no duplican su peso al cocerlas. LO TRIPLICAN. Así que es aún peor...


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Así que el peso es indiferente. Macho, el veganismo os deja el cerebro frito.
> 
> Vamos a ver.
> 
> ...



jajaja legumbres y agua que cosas


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de donde saca su omega 3 diario tampoco lo contesta, la memoria le falla y no se acuerda.



El omega 3 del lino. 15 gramos de lino equivalen al 135% de las necesidades diarias de Omega 3


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> El omega 3 del lino. 15 gramos de lino equivalen al 135% de las necesidades diarias de Omega 3



El lino, otros aceites vegetales y algunos frutos secos contien ALA.

La cosa se complica con los otros dos EPA y DHA, que son importantisimos para las membranas celulares.

Como se complica Sugus calla como un p_t_.


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2019)

Estamos sometidos a una ceba proteica. Es fácil pasarse de las recomendaciones de incluso la OMS.


----------



## boogie boom (24 Ago 2019)

Al contrario devoralechugas.


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2019)

boogie boom dijo:


> Al contrario devoralechugas.



Lo de "devoralechugas" me suena un tanto despectivo.  Que des por hecho que como muchas lechugas demuestra que sacas conclusiones sin saber lo cual es bastante idiota. Yo soy un devorafrutos secos.

En el libro de Francisco Llinares hay una tabla que demuestra que es fácil pasarse de la cantidad recomendada por la OMS. Otra cosa es que te dé igual lo que diga la OMS, claro. Según la OMS, hay que comer 0,8 gramos de proteína/kg. peso y día pero según otros especialistas la cantidad sería menor.

Algunos alimentos vegetales con mucha variedad de aminoácidos son la quinoa (tiene los 8 aminoácidos esenciales para el animal humano) y la alfalfa, que tiene los 23 aminoácidos conocidos. Si prefieres carnes, pues los huevos tienen los 8 aminoácidos esenciales, y otros nutrientes que no tiene la carne (de un huevo sale un pollo, siendo un pollo mucho más que sólo carne). Pero es que las semillas son también "huevos" vegetales llenos de nutrientes.


----------



## boogie boom (24 Ago 2019)

Al contrario. Lo que dice la OMS es el mínimo indispensable para no tener carencia, pero es que eso no se lo cree ni cristo. Lo primero ya la medición gramos de proteina/kg de peso no tiene mucho sentido. Debería ser por kg de peso MAGRO al menos. A más músculo que tenga una persona va a necesitar más proteina. Además de la actividad física que realice cada uno, sexo, edad... muchas variantes.

Un artículo extenso de la_ American Journal of Clinical Nutrition _que recomienda de 1.2 a 1.6 gr/kg, basado en muchos estudios:

role of protein in weight loss and maintenance

Traducción google del resumen:

_En los últimos 20 años, las dietas altas en proteínas se han promocionado como una estrategia exitosa para prevenir o tratar la obesidad a través de mejoras en el control del peso corporal. Se cree que estas mejoras se deben, en parte, a las modulaciones en el metabolismo energético, el apetito y la ingesta de energía. La evidencia reciente también respalda las dietas altas en proteínas para mejorar los factores de riesgo cardiometabólico. Este artículo proporciona una visión general de la literatura que explora los mecanismos de acción después del consumo agudo de proteínas y los resultados clínicos de salud después del consumo de dietas altas en proteínas a largo plazo. Varios metaanálisis de estudios de alimentación a corto plazo y estrictamente controlados mostraron una mayor pérdida de peso, pérdida de masa grasa y preservación de la masa magra después de las dietas con mayor restricción energética de proteínas que después de las dietas con menor restricción de energía. Reducciones en triglicéridos, La presión arterial y la circunferencia de la cintura también se informaron. Además, una revisión de los ensayos de alimentación aguda confirma un efecto de saciedad moderado, que incluye una mayor plenitud percibida y hormonas de saciedad elevadas después de las comidas altas en proteínas, pero no respalda un efecto sobre la ingesta de energía en la próxima ocasión para comer. Aunque a corto plazo, los estudios de alimentación estrechamente controlados identificaron consistentemente los beneficios con un mayor consumo de proteínas, los estudios a largo plazo produjeron resultados limitados y conflictivos; sin embargo, un metaanálisis reciente mostró los beneficios persistentes de una dieta alta en proteínas para perder peso sobre el peso corporal y la masa grasa. El cumplimiento de la dieta parece ser el principal contribuyente a los hallazgos discrepantes porque se detectaron mejoras en el control de peso en aquellos que se adhirieron al régimen prescrito de proteínas más altas mientras que aquellos que no se adhirieron a la dieta no tuvieron mejoras marcadas. En conjunto, estos datos sugieren que las dietas altas en proteínas que contienen entre 1.2 y 1.6 g de proteína · kg−1 · d −1 y potencialmente incluyen cantidades de proteínas específicas de comida de al menos –25–30 g de proteína / comida proporcionan mejoras en el apetito, control del peso corporal, factores de riesgo cardiometabólico o todos estos resultados de salud; sin embargo, se justifican estrategias adicionales para aumentar el cumplimiento de la dieta con intervenciones dietéticas a largo plazo._


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Ago 2019)

Creer a la OMS en materia de alimentación jajajajajaja en fin


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un plato de lentejas de 200 gramos en crudo son dos hermosos platos una vez cocidas. Si añades algo de verdura, cebolla, etc, no sé si te las acabas.





pepeleches dijo:


> No, no, no me refiero al caldo. Me refiero a SECAS. Si tu coges 200gr de lentejas secas (que tienen 46 gr de proteína, me fío completamente), cuando las cuezas Y ESCURRIDAS pesan 600gr, porque para ser comidas tienen que absorber agua. Si no son duras cual piedra y absolutamente incomestibles XD.
> 
> Como dice el compañero, con algún apaño o algo más de caldo estarás hablando de 2 plantos muy generosos. Más bien tirando a tres.
> 
> ...



Puff que debate más descabellado ¿Y si te comes unas pechugas con un litro de agua te pesan 1200 gramos las pechuga...

. Yo he comido raciones de 200 gramos de lentejas porque me hervia un kilo y lo congelaba en 5 taper. además las comía con pan integral que podían ser 70-80 o 100 gramos, 8 -10 gramos más de proteina. 

Con 1000 calorias me metía 56 gramos de proteina, entre el pan y las lentejas todas las que necesito al día si tuviera una vida sedentaria como la de la mayoría. Yo trabajaba en un fábrica y me propuse tomar un gramo de proteina por kilo de peso, ojo de peso ideal. Si pesas 200 kilos y no te mueves de la cama puedes mantenerte con 50 gramos de proteinas.

Rebaje la ración a 125 gramos, 8 tapers porque me parecían demasiadas proteinas en una comida. leí por ahí que más de 30 gramos en una sola comida no las absorbe el cuerpo o se qué. Pero bueno eso ahora no viene a cuento la cuestión es que me podía comer perfectamente 200 gramos de lentejas además con pan y si se terciaba un yogur de postre.

Luego a lo largo del día entre desayuno con salvado y leche de soja un par de vasos del leche con café, ahora no tomo leche, unas piezas de fruta que aunque tienen poca algo tienen etc, Pues completaba y sobrepasaba mis 70 gramos de proteina.


----------



## señor eko (24 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El lino, otros aceites vegetales y algunos frutos secos contien ALA.
> 
> La cosa se complica con los otros dos EPA y DHA, que son importantisimos para las membranas celulares.
> 
> Como se complica Sugus calla como un p_t_.




Muy cierto. Los aceites vegetales tienen acido alfalinolenico (ALA), es decir, grasas de cadena corta que se podrían transformar en EPA y DHA, pero las encimas que hacen la transformación son muy ineficientes al contar durante la evolución con mucho EPA y DHA en nuestro entorno (pescado a tutiplén). Ergo el omega 3 del lino es incompleto, ya que adolece de las grasas de cadena larga (EPA y DHA), que son las realmente importantes (sobre todo el DHA porque favorece la funcion cognitiva: concentración, memoria, agilidad mental, etc.)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Puff que debate más descabellado ¿Y si te comes unas pechugas con un litro de agua te pesan 1200 gramos las pechuga...
> 
> . Yo he comido raciones de 200 gramos de lentejas porque me hervia un kilo y lo congelaba en 5 taper. además las comía con pan integral que podían ser 70-80 o 100 gramos, 8 -10 gramos más de proteina.
> 
> ...



Ni siquiera has sido capaz de comprender la cuestión que hemos planteado. 

Vaya tela jajajaja


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Ni siquiera has sido capaz de comprender la cuestión que hemos planteado.
> 
> Vaya tela jajajaja



Profe, profe yo me la se!  

Es el tipico problema del tapper menguante. Cuando llega 125 gr se cree que toma 30 gr de proteinas, cuando en realidad la cosa esta raspando los 10 gr.

Paralelamente la proporcion de DHA de sus lentejas es una asintota que tiende a cero, de ahi su incapacidad de sumar tappers.


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Profe, profe yo me la se!
> 
> Es el tipico problema del tapper menguante. Cuando llega 125 gr se cree que toma 30 gr de proteinas, cuando en realidad la cosa esta raspando los 10 gr.
> 
> Paralelamente la proporcion de DHA de sus lentejas es una asintota que tiende a cero, de ahi su incapacidad de sumar tappers.



Jajajajaja si hiervo un un paquete de lentejas de un kilo en 5 tapers sin pesarlo son 200 gramos si los meto en 8 tapèrs son 125 gramos.

Que nivel maribel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Jajajajaja si hiervo un un paquete de lentejas de un kilo en 5 tapers sin pesarlo son 200 gramos si los meto en 8 tapèrs son 125 gramos.
> 
> Que nivel maribel.



Un paquete de 1 kilo de lentejas COCIDAS no son 5 tappers de 200 gramos. Tampoco son 8 de 125 gr.

Cada tapper pesara bastante mas. Ese detalle te estaban intentando explicar.

Pd. Te has explicado como el culo de ahi esta discusion de besugos

Pd2. Bien hecha la suma sigue siendo una cantidad absurda de legumbres a diario para una cantidad ridicula de protes. Asi acabais con la salud jodida antes de un año todos los veganos.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Puff que debate más descabellado ¿Y si te comes unas pechugas con un litro de agua te pesan 1200 gramos las pechuga...
> 
> . Yo he comido raciones de 200 gramos de lentejas porque me hervia un kilo y lo congelaba en 5 taper. además las comía con pan integral que podían ser 70-80 o 100 gramos, 8 -10 gramos más de proteina.
> 
> ...



No te estás enterando de nada 

Te lo voy a poner más claro: proteinas lentejas cocidas - Buscar con Google

Las lentejas cocidas tienen 9GR DE PROTEÍNA POR CADA 100 GR. 

Eso significa que tu tremendo día que crees que te pones hasta el culo de proteínas porque tomas el vegetal que más contiene, estás metiéndote 18 gramazos de proteína. Si fueran 200gr de pechuga de pollo, estarías metiendo 70. 

Coño, es que te has encerrado en tu argumentación y no estás escuchando lo que la gente te dice. Vamos a hacerlo de otra forma; una tacita de arroz cuando se cuece se convierte en un platazo de arroz. Pongamos (es figurado, no sé ni me interesan los datos reales!) que la taza tiene 30gr, el plato 200. 

Pues coño, todas las propiedades nutriciales serán propocionales a los 30gr, porque el resto es agua. 

Por eso cuando las lentejas les ponen X proteínas, hablan cuando ESTÁN SECAS, antes de cocerlas. Porque al cocerlas aumentan su peso hasta el triple. ESo implica que esos 30gr de proteína cada 100gr no hay calcularlos sobre los 200gr del plato, sino sobre los 60-70 de lentejas secas que al cocerlas hacen 200gr. 

Es decir, una auténtica mierda en comparación a la proteína animal. Y teniendo en cuenta que es el vegetal que más tiene (o uno de los que más...) y teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de los vegetales directamente no tienen proteína. 

Es que el cálculo que estás haciendo, estás 'apuntado' el triple de la proteína que realmente tomas. POR NO ESCUCHAR, que te lo han dicho 3 ó 4 veces de 3 ó 4 formas distintas .


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> No te estás enterando de nada
> 
> Te lo voy a poner más claro: proteinas lentejas cocidas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



No es exactamente asi, simplemente su post esta explicado regulero tirando a mal.

El muxaxo pesa en seco y lo que mete repartido en tappers que no sabe lo que pesan pero van los 125gr secos cocidos.

Que si, de esa manera consigue unos maravillosos 31 gr de protes, metiendose al cuerpo un plato de lentejas de unos 400 gr (casi na). Si el tapper es de 200gr en seco, son 50gr de protes y el platazo de 600 gr cocidos.

El resto del dia no se que comera pero para llegar a una cantidad medio decente de protes se pasan rumiando todo el dia.

Cuando vayan al wc deben de ser epicos los zurullos, a parte de los gases.

Eso sin contar que por muchos tetris que hagan nunca consiguen protes completas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> No te estás enterando de nada
> 
> Te lo voy a poner más claro: proteinas lentejas cocidas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



Déjalo. No parece capaz ni siquiera de entender el fondo de la cuestión. 

Cosas del veganismo.


----------



## Redditch (25 Ago 2019)

Comparto una analitica que me he hecho esta semana...hago resumen rápido, 1,77 de altura, 73 kilos (algo pasado para mi gusto porque no me gusta pasar de 70 pero algún dulce ha caído en estos últimos meses).
Llevo siguiendo el ayuno intermitente 18/6 un año, no me cuesta en absoluto... Como sobre las 14:00 y ceno sobre las 20:00...
El médico me indico que ando algo bajo de hierro y me recomendo comer frutos secos, lo cual es bastante gracioso porque soy comedor compulsivo de ellos... Quizás la falta de hierro se deba a una mala absorción del nutriente debido a mi enfermedad de Crohn.
Por supuesto harinas y pasta ni tocarlas, cómo lo veis?


----------



## merkawoman (25 Ago 2019)

Redditch dijo:


> Comparto una analitica que me he hecho esta semana...hago resumen rápido, 1,77 de altura, 73 kilos (algo pasado para mi gusto porque no le gusta pasar de 70 pero algún dulce ha caído en estos últimos meses).
> Llevo siguiendo el ayuno intermitente 18/6 un año, no me cuesta en absoluto... Como sobre las 14:00 y ceno sobre las 20:00...
> El médico me indico que ando algo bajo de hierro y me recomendo comer frutos secos, lo cual es bastante gracioso porque soy comedor compulsivo de ellos... Quizás la falta de hierro se deba a una mala absorción del nutriente debido a mi enfermedad de Crohn.
> Por supuesto harinas y pasta ni tocarlas, cómo lo veis?



Curioso, correcto en ferritina y bajo en hierro.......
Te suplementas con vitamina c?


----------



## Redditch (25 Ago 2019)

merkawoman dijo:


> Curioso, correcto en ferritina y bajo en hierro.......
> Te suplementas con vitamina c?



No, tomo suplemento de vitamina D y magnesio... lo de la vitamina D ya lo comente por aqui en su dia, verdadero descubrimiento, al menos para mi, en cuanto a la enfermedad de Crohn... mira que me tire años de dolores punzantes, malas digestiones y vomitos pues llevo tres años como una rosa.
Alucinante que tuviera que descubrirlo por mi mismo, mi especialista de digestivo JAMAS me dijo nada ni de eso ni de las bondades de una dieta libre de harinas... no pongo en duda la buena voluntad de los medicos pero hay una tendencia (no sé si moderna o no) en paliar efectos y dolencias en vez de intentar descubrir la raiz de los problemas. Evidentemente es algo mas costoso en tiempo y pruebas pero esa deberia ser la razon de ser de la medicina, en mi opinión.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ago 2019)

Redditch dijo:


> No, tomo suplemento de vitamina D y magnesio... lo de la vitamina D ya lo comente por aqui en su dia, verdadero descubrimiento, al menos para mi, en cuanto a la enfermedad de Crohn... mira que me tire años de dolores punzantes, malas digestiones y vomitos pues llevo tres años como una rosa.
> Alucinante que tuviera que descubrirlo por mi mismo, mi especialista de digestivo JAMAS me dijo nada ni de eso ni de las bondades de una dieta libre de harinas... no pongo en duda la buena voluntad de los medicos pero hay una tendencia (no sé si moderna o no) en paliar efectos y dolencias en vez de intentar descubrir la raiz de los problemas. Evidentemente es algo mas costoso en tiempo y pruebas pero esa deberia ser la razon de ser de la medicina, en mi opinión.



Lo tienes claro si crees que algun medico te va a dar pautas basadas en la alimentacion para paliar tus problemas. No lo hacen ni con la diabetes. Todo lo que no sea medicarte de por vida no entra en sus competencias y si tienen bonitos efectos secundarios te jodes.

Si te dan alguna fotocopia con dieta, sal corriendo que es todo alreves.


Supongo que habras quitado tambien los lacteos pero todos todos. En un intestino inflamado hay que quitar todos los alimentos inflamatorios.

Legumbres y patatas deberias quitar durante un tiempo, y arroz no deberia ser un problema.

Metele mucha grasa buena a ese intestino y verdura de hoja verde.


----------



## Redditch (25 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo tienes claro si crees que algun medico te va a dar pautas basadas en la alimentacion para paliar tus problemas. No lo hacen ni con la diabetes. Todo lo que no sea medicarte de por vida no entra en sus competencias y si tienen bonitos efectos secundarios te jodes.
> 
> Si te dan alguna fotocopia con dieta, sal corriendo que es todo alreves.
> 
> ...



Pues si, la leche me sentaba cual veneno... sin embargo el queso me encanta y no me sienta mal... menos mal porque es algo que me apasiona


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ago 2019)

Redditch dijo:


> Pues si, la leche me sentaba cual veneno... sin embargo el queso me encanta y no me sienta mal... menos mal porque es algo que me apasiona



Bases de la dieta

Echale un vistazo a la pagina de Seignalet. Sento las bases con su dieta hipotoxica de la paleodieta y trato con exito muchas autoinmunes. Tu Chron deberia pasar a la historia si coges las ideas principales. Recomienda algunos alimentos crudos, pero no es absolutamente necesario. Los metodos de cocinado de mejor a peor: vaporera, cocido, asado, frito.

Te adelanto que los lacteos son letales para un intestino irritable. La cosa es hacerlo estricto y con el intestino en orden puedes ir introduciendo legumbres y lacteos fermentados. Tu cuerpo te dira como te van.

He visto remitir intestino irritable y Hashimoto, pero totalmente de dejar medicacion, con eso te lo digo todo.

La enfermedad de Chron deberia responder de cine.

Aparte de lacteos y farinaceos podras comer de todo. Yo lo hago sin tener ninguna autoinmune (salvo alergias) y el efecto secundario es no engordar jamas y dejar las alergias en nivel muy leve.


----------



## Wein (26 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es exactamente asi, simplemente su post esta explicado regulero tirando a mal.
> 
> El muxaxo pesa en seco y lo que mete repartido en tappers que no sabe lo que pesan pero van los 125gr secos cocidos.
> 
> ...




No quería contestar más porque no he venido a discutir pero mi post estaba bastante claro.

_"Yo he comido raciones de 200 gramos de lentejas porque* me hervia un kilo* y lo congelaba en 5 taper."_

Lo demás de si pesan 600 gramos porque llevan 400 de agua al hervirla o pesan un kilo si lleva mucho caldo o me bebo medio litro de agua en la comida es otra sandez. Son 200 gramos de lentejas

Para vosotros el hilo ya no vuelvo al tema.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Ago 2019)

Wein dijo:


> No quería contestar más porque no he venido a discutir pero mi post estaba bastante claro.
> 
> _"Yo he comido raciones de 200 gramos de lentejas porque* me hervia un kilo* y lo congelaba en 5 taper."_
> 
> ...



Es tontería discutir esto. La cuestión está en la biodisponibilidad de ese nutriente. El cuerpo no asimila igual una prote vegetal que una animal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Ago 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es tontería discutir esto. La cuestión está en la biodisponibilidad de ese nutriente. El cuerpo no asimila igual una prote vegetal que una animal.



Y que 200 gr secos son 50 gr de protes, y te llenas la panza con 600 gr de lentejas que aparte de hidratos (no se paque) a manta tampoco son ninguna maravilla nutricionalmente.

Supongo que se tomara otros 200 gr para cenar o le pareceran suficientes protes?

Te pones a rascar un poco y las veganadas no se sostienen.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Ago 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y que 200 gr secos son 50 gr de protes, y te llenas la panza con 600 gr de lentejas que aparte de hidratos (no se paque) a manta tampoco son ninguna maravilla nutricionalmente.
> 
> Supongo que se tomara otros 200 gr para cenar o le pareceran suficientes protes?
> 
> Te pones a rascar un poco y las veganadas no se sostienen.



Los foros de veganos están llenos de usuarios haciendo números contando las protes para demostrar que comen las mismas protes que los omni, pero nunca tienen en cuenta el % de lo que se absorve.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ago 2019)

Para que veais que "bien" que nos alimentamos en España:

El consumo de azúcar en España triplica lo recomendado por la OMS

El artículo calcula una ingesta de 75 gr. de azucar al día, aunque en mucho otros estudios se habla de que la realidad está más cerca de una ingesta de 100 gr./día


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Ago 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Para que veais que "bien" que nos alimentamos en España:
> 
> El consumo de azúcar en España triplica lo recomendado por la OMS
> 
> El artículo calcula una ingesta de 75 gr. de azucar al día, aunque en mucho otros estudios se habla de que la realidad está más cerca de una ingesta de 100 gr./día



Te voy a dar dos cifras de España:
Consumo azucar 1,3 millones toneladas
Consumo trigo 4,5 millones toneladas

El azucar es una parte del problema, del problema gordo no los oiras decir ni pio.

Te sueltan dos mensajes, mejor integral y toma un 50% de hidratos.

Como integral ni esta ni se le espera pues todo el mundo a tragar ultrarefinado que es lo mismo que azucar.

Sorber y soplar...


----------



## Calimero (27 Ago 2019)

Redditch dijo:


> No, tomo suplemento de vitamina D y magnesio... lo de la vitamina D ya lo comente por aqui en su dia, verdadero descubrimiento, al menos para mi, en cuanto a la enfermedad de Crohn... mira que me tire años de dolores punzantes, malas digestiones y vomitos pues llevo tres años como una rosa.
> Alucinante que tuviera que descubrirlo por mi mismo, mi especialista de digestivo JAMAS me dijo nada ni de eso ni de las bondades de una dieta libre de harinas... no pongo en duda la buena voluntad de los medicos pero hay una tendencia (no sé si moderna o no) en paliar efectos y dolencias en vez de intentar descubrir la raiz de los problemas. Evidentemente es algo mas costoso en tiempo y pruebas pero esa deberia ser la razon de ser de la medicina, en mi opinión.



Aquí un 'ex-colitis ulcerosa'. Sí, la vitamina D3 ( considerada hormona ) la tomé hasta subir a niveles de 70 en sangre. Sería una de las cosas que recomendaría hacer a alguien con crohn y c.u.


----------



## Momo L (28 Ago 2019)

Calimero dijo:


> Aquí un 'ex-colitis ulcerosa'. Sí, la vitamina D3 ( considerada hormona ) la tomé hasta subir a niveles de 70 en sangre. Sería una de las cosas que recomendaría hacer a alguien con crohn y c.u.



Y cómo conseguís subir la D3?, llevo más de medio año tomando gotas de la de Douglas, 3000u al día y sigue en 25, no consigo subirla. 
Sería mejor el hidroferol? Algún consejo?
Tengo hashimoto y sé que la d3 es muy importante para esta enfermedad, pero no hay manera de subirla


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2019)

Momo L dijo:


> Y cómo conseguís subir la D3?, llevo más de medio año tomando gotas de la de Douglas, 3000u al día y sigue en 25, no consigo subirla.
> Sería mejor el hidroferol? Algún consejo?
> Tengo hashimoto y sé que la d3 es muy importante para esta enfermedad, pero no hay manera de subirla



Tengo una cuñada con varios años medicandose para Hashimoto. Se cogio al carro de la paleo en plan mas taliban que yo, y lleva ya un año y pico sin medicacion y niveles normales de tiroides.

El chaval de mi familia que debuto el año pasado con diabetes tipo I le salio en la primera analitica anticuerpo de Hashimoto. Para el control de glucemia lo dirigi con una primal (paleo laxa) y en la segunda analitica ya no hay anticuerpos.


----------



## Calimero (28 Ago 2019)

Momo L dijo:


> Y cómo conseguís subir la D3?, llevo más de medio año tomando gotas de la de Douglas, 3000u al día y sigue en 25, no consigo subirla.
> Sería mejor el hidroferol? Algún consejo?
> Tengo hashimoto y sé que la d3 es muy importante para esta enfermedad, pero no hay manera de subirla



** Dosis:*

Es seguro tomar dosis de hasta 10.000 IU diarias ( realmente el límite es mayor pero te lo digo como norma general para toda la población ). Puedes tomar dosis de shock ( investiga sobre ello ). La vitamina D3 siempre se ha de tomar junto con la K2. Hay suplementos que ya incluyen las proporciones idóneas. Has de tomar como referencia tus niveles de sangre y para enfermedades autoinmunes llegar a niveles de 70.

No sobrepases niveles de 100 dado que a partir de aquí no se obtienen beneficios y podemos empezar a tener problemas de salud ( hipercalcemia por ejemplo ).

** Problemas de absorción:*

Un porcentaje significativo de la población tiene mutaciones en los mecanismos de absorción que bloquean el uso de la vitamina D3. Simplemente estas personas han de tomar mayores dosis o tener mayor exposición 'sana' al sol.

Otras causas que ayudan la absorción:
- Resolver déficit de Zinc
- Resolver déficit de Magnesio
- Tomarla con otras grasas, en especial Omega3
- Déficit de bilis que no permite la correcta absorción

** Hashimoto:*

- Suplementar con Selenio
- Suplementar con Zinc ( punto relacionado con la vitamina D3 también )
- Algas Kelp
- Vegetales ( interesa el glutation )
- Muy importante no comer NADA de gluten. Nada es nada. 
- Buscar otros alimentos agresores


Todo lo anterior a rasgos generales. Investiga un poco por internet y verás que las recomendaciones que te he puesto tienen su sentido. Daría para un hilo el tema.


----------



## Momo L (28 Ago 2019)

Muchas gracias Calimero y Karlos Smith. En esa línea estoy, pero recaigo y vuelvo a saltarme gluten y lacteos.
De hecho llegué a bajar anticuerpos de casi 3000 a 400. Aunque la levotiroxina por ahora no he conseguido reducirla. Intentaré ponerme en serio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2019)

Momo L dijo:


> Muchas gracias Calimero y Karlos Smith. En esa línea estoy, pero recaigo y vuelvo a saltarme gluten y lacteos.
> De hecho llegué a bajar anticuerpos de casi 3000 a 400. Aunque la levotiroxina por ahora no he conseguido reducirla. Intentaré ponerme en serio.



La cosa es mentalizarse de que esos dos grupos de alimentos no valen para nada y cuando el cuerpo te da el aviso serio no hay mejor razon para olvidarse de ellos.

Yo llevo con la paleo cinco años sin tener ninguna autoinmune. No me costo nada dejarlos y cuando llevas unos meses incluso tu estomago los rechaza.

En estos años algun bocata me he comido y con la digestion pesada no lo vuelves a probar en meses.

Los lacteos mas radical. Al dejarlos me di cuenta que era alergico a la proteina de la leche. 

Ni un gramo en años. No me compensa tener un par de dias los ojos irritados y picor de garganta.

Lo tuyo es mas serio y el cambio te tiene que compensar.


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> La cuestión está en la biodisponibilidad de ese nutriente. El cuerpo no asimila igual una prote vegetal que una animal.



¿Dónde están las pruebas de esa afirmación?


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo lo hago sin tener ninguna autoinmune (*salvo alergias*) y el efecto secundario es no engordar jamas y dejar las alergias en *nivel muy leve*.




Algo pasa ahí. ¿Eso por qué no se corrige?


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2019)

Esto viendo unos datos sobre el consumo de azúcar en España aquí:

http://www.mercasa-ediciones.es/alimentacion_2016/pdfs/Sectores/Azucar_2016.pdf

"Durante el año 2015, los hogares españoles consumieron un total de 172,9 millones de kilos de azúcar y gastaron 146,5 millones de euros en este producto. En términos per cápita, se llegó a 3,9 kilos de consumo y 3,3 euros de gasto. En cuanto a los edulcorantes, el consumo total en hogares alcanzó los 3,7 millones de kilos y se gastaron 55,2 millones de euros en este producto. En términos per cápita, se llegó a 0,1 kilos de consumo y 1,2 euros de gasto.

En términos per cápita, el consumo de azúcar durante el año 2015 presenta distintas particularidades:

- Los hogares de clase media cuentan con el consumo más elevado, mientras que los hogares de clase baja tienen el consumo más reducido.
- Los hogares sin niños consumen más cantidad de azúcar, mientras que los consumos más bajos se registran en los hogares con niños menores de seis años.
- Si la persona encargada de hacer la compra no trabaja, el consumo de azúcar es superior.
- En los hogares donde compra una persona con más de 65 años, el consumo de azúcar es más elevado, mientras que la demanda más reducida se asocia a los hogares donde la compra la realiza una persona que tiene menos de 35 años.
- Los hogares formados por una persona muestran los con-sumos más elevados de azúcar, mientras que los índices más reducidos tienen lugar en las viviendas formadas por cuatro miembros.
- Los consumidores que residen en pequeños municipios (menos de 2.000 habitantes) cuentan con mayor consumo per cápita de azúcar, mientras que los menores consu-mos tienen lugar en los municipios con censos de más de 500.000 habitantes.
- Por tipología de hogares, se observan desviaciones positi-vas con respecto al consumo medio en el caso de retirados, adultos independientes, parejas adultas sin hijos y parejas con hijos mayores, mientras que los consumos más bajos tienen lugar entre las parejas con hijos pequeños, las pare-jas jóvenes sin hijos, los hogares monoparentales y entre los jóvenes independientes.
- Finalmente, por comunidades autónomas, La Rioja, Galicia y Asturias cuentan con los mayores consumos de azúcar mientras que, por el contrario, la demanda más reducida se asocia a Andalucía, Castilla-La Mancha y Comunidad de Madrid."

Todo el texto es muy interesante y no sólo esto.


----------



## qbit (1 Sep 2019)

Joer, hay una mina de información estadística: 

ALIMENTACIÓN EN ESPAÑA 2016 - Mercasa

http://www.mercasa-ediciones.es/alimentacion_2016/pdfs/Datos Basicos/Consumo_alimentario.pdf


----------



## PACOEMOS (1 Sep 2019)

Calopez esta trofollo


----------



## Rauxa (1 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Dónde están las pruebas de esa afirmación?



¿El qué?
Lo de que la proteina vegetal no se absorbe igual que la animal??'


Con *un filete de vaca de 250g vas a conseguir 64g de proteínas* que puedes absorber al 92%, es decir, 59g limpios.
Para conseguir *59g de proteínas (vegetales)* *necesitas 650 gramos de lentejas cocidas*. Pero como se absorben al 70%, *tendrás que comerte casi un kilo*.
El problema real no es que unas calorías sean más “premium” que otras (que lo son) sino la densidad de proteínas respecto al peso total de la comida. Si insistes en comer un kilo de judías al día, espero que compartas la cama con una persona realmente comprensiva.


Estudios de esto hay para aburrir. Me da hasta la risa floja tener que enlazar alguno.


----------



## Zhukov (2 Sep 2019)

En El Inmundo se hacen eco del ayuno intermitente, pero después de decir lo bueno que es, sale el médico a decir la burrada habitual de las cinco comidas diarias

¿Es el ayuno intermitente la mejor manera de adelgazar tras las vacaciones?


Joer, yo me acuerdo cuando era pequeño, de que decían exactamente lo contrario, que no había que comer entre horas, es decir entre el desayuno, comida y cena.

Los únicos que comen cinco comidas son los niños y adolescentes, que comen algo a media mañana y la merienda


----------



## fmc (2 Sep 2019)

Y hablando del ayuno intermitente menciona el riesgo de inanición y muerte... en cambio no habla de los riesgos de darle un título de Médico a una persona con cerebro disfuncional...


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Sep 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Y hablando del ayuno intermitente menciona el riesgo de inanición y muerte... en cambio no habla de los riesgos de darle un título de Médico a una persona con cerebro disfuncional...



Vamos a morir cienes de veces si no comemos unas galletas dinosaurio en el desayuno y un yogur bifidus en la mirienda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Sep 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Y hablando del ayuno intermitente menciona el riesgo de inanición y muerte... en cambio no habla de los riesgos de darle un título de Médico a una persona con cerebro disfuncional...



Y el riesgo de aguantar la respiración es la posible muerte por asfixia.
Esta es tonta, pero con avaricia.


----------



## diavole1 (4 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes de veces si no comemos unas galletas dinosaurio en el desayuno y un yogur bifidus en la mirienda.



Ese medico hablando pestes del ayuno intermitente tiene razon. Yo estoy escribiendo esto desde el "mas allá". Tras 2 meses de Ayuno Intermitente comiendo una sola vez al dia, he quedado totalmente derroido, debil, sin fuerzas para respirar y he muerto.

Nah,es broma. Nunca me habia sentido tan bien. 
Putos matasanos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Sep 2019)

diavole1 dijo:


> Ese medico hablando pestes del ayuno intermitente tiene razon. Yo estoy escribiendo esto desde el "mas allá". Tras 2 meses de Ayuno Intermitente comiendo una sola vez al dia, he quedado totalmente derroido, debil, sin fuerzas para respirar y he muerto.
> 
> Nah,es broma. Nunca me habia sentido tan bien.
> Putos matasanos.



Y aún diría yo más: PVTOS MATASANOS.


----------



## fmc (5 Sep 2019)

WTF! ¿No habíamos quedado en que no se podía vender estas mierdas veganas como carne?


----------



## 2B-san (5 Sep 2019)

Entre los insectos y la carne que no es carne, vamos apañaos con la que nos espera.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2019)

Aqui es donde podemos hablar del tema SR MONS. Ruego disculpe la edicion de un post largo con movil sale lo que sale.

PROCESO FISICO - Sin anestesia dejas de comer ni un gramo de pan, galletas, cereales, etc, ni nada que lleve azucar. <br>
<br>
MON Primer error y principal motivo del fracaso de las dietas: restringir alimentos, y calificarlos de buenos/aptos, malos/no aptos. -<br>
<br>
KS Espero que no sea un consejo profesional, pero ya nos lo aclara Ud. Los consejos oficiales estan consiguiendo estos records de obesidad. A un obeso tipo II solo lo puedes guiar para mejorar su resistencia a la insulina. Informate lo que es.<br>
Y no engañes, no puedes llamar restrictiva a una dieta que incluye verdura, carne, pescado y grasas buenas sin limites. Solo cuidado con los alimentos de alto IG pocos meses hasta mejorar resistencia a la insulina. Ademas de frutos secos meto boniatos, zanahorias, calabaza y en general menos feculentos que la patata. Sobran hidratos y los frutos secos tambien llevan<br>
<br>
- Los primeros meses tambien debes dejar la patata. Arroz solo un dia a la semana y fruta una al dia. <br>
<br>
MON Precisamente la patata tiene un índice de saciedad altísimo. Arroz una vez a la semana y fruta una vez al día?? <br>
<br>
KS Seguimos luchando con la resistencia a la insulina. Con unos meses puede reintroducirla con moderacion. Tengo un familiar diabetico tipo I con chip, si quieres te mando la curva de la patata y lo entenderas.<br>
<br>
MON Pero tu de donde has salido? <br>
<br>
KS De aplicar una dieta evolutiva sin extremismos, perder 20 kilos, olvidarme del asma, mejorar mis alergias, olvidarme de calculos renales, sigo?<br>
Y por supuesto con analitica perfecta al año, venia de trigliceridos, colesterol y transaminasas sin ser preocupantes un poco fuera de limites.<br>
<br>
- El mono lo vas a notar enseguida al dia siguiente incluso el mismo dia. Debes aguantar el tiron un par de semanas luego se pasa. <br>
<br>
MON Le estás pidiendo a un tío con un TAC clarísimo, que dice que no puede salir del ciclo atracón

-arrepentimiento-atracón, que se aguante el mono. Lo mismo que si le dices a un heroinómano que se se aguante sin pincharse, o a un alcohólico sin beberse una cerveza. <br>
<br>
KS Como tu bien estas diciendo estamos luchando con algo similar a la droga. No hay otra que eliminarlo de raiz. Se pasa una semana regulera pero merece la pena. No creo que a un cocainomano le recomienden 'solo una rallita al dia'
De lo que no es 'droga' puedes comer ad libitum y adelgazar.<br>
<br>
- Como se aguanta? Comiendo como un cabron mucha verdura y poca fruta , carne y pescado lo que te de la gana, y sobre todo mucha grasa. TODO ESTO SIN MIRAR CANTIDADES HASTA SACIARTE. 
- Grasa a saco: aceite de oliva virgen, alioli o mahonesa casera, frutos secos, tocino iberico, morcillas, casqueria, cacao puro, toda grasa sin procesar vale. 
- Ayuda el primer mes llevar siempre almendras e higos secos/orejones para los momentos de tentacion/mono. <br>
<br>
MON Higos secos y orejones Primero le propones una dieta cetogénica, y ahora le dices que cuando tenga tentación se meta higos secos u orejones, para sacarle de la cetosis ya que son básicamente azúcar, con el inconveniente de que frente a la fruta hidratadas uno se come como mucho 3 higos pero en su versión seca puede meterse facilmente 10 sin despeinarse. Te estás luciendo. <br>
<br>
KS Leccion de 1¤ de endocrino (espero que no lo seas).<br>
Fui a la primera visita con mi familiar diabetico tipo I . En el librito de consejos basicos te indican dos cosas que atenuan las curvas de glucemia, la grasa y la fibra, cosa que ya sabia. Una cosa es saber y otra verlo.<br>
<br>
Tiene Ud idea de la diferencia de curva entre 50 gr de pan y 50 gr de higos secos+50 gr de almendras?? La diferencia es impresionante, hagame caso lo he visto en pantalla de 25 pulgadas.<br>
<br>
De nuevo esta confundido esto no es una dieta cetogenica jamas lo fue. Suele salir un 30% de hidratos no refinados y muy saciantes.<br>
<br>
- Legumbres puedes comer pero adelgazaras mas despacio. Un dia a la semana o mejor pasa unos tres meses sin ellas como la patata. Con las legumbres se adelgaza más despacio?<br>
<br>
MON Cuéntame más. 
Consejo que empieces con tres comidas al dia y vayas a solo dos al mes. Dos comidas al mes, y en un año con suerte habrás dejado la comida y te habrás vuelto respiracionista. <br>
<br>
KS A ver con las tonterias. El consejo de comer 5 veces al dia solo valido para quien mete pan, harinas y azucar varias veces al dia. Los picos de insulina son enormes y las bajadas peores y es comida poco densa nutricionalmente. Es energia y poco mas. <br>
No me hagas comparar almendras, brocoli o un aguacate con equivalente calorico en pan o cereales de desayuno. Se ha hecho en este hilo y la comparacion es ridicula.
Con alimentos completos y altos en grasa se recupera el mecanismo de saciedad y la glucemia es una suave onda. Comes menos veces al dia sin problema y sin dietas hipocaloricas. Ya colgue mis calorias y adelgazando como un cabron no bajaba de 2500 cal<br>
<br>
<br>
- El hambre ansiosa se atenua a los 15 dias y desaparece enal mes. 
- La verdura no aporta calorias pero si muchas vitaminas y minerales, no las dejes de lado, siempre en el plato (espero que te gusten). Bañalas en aceite de oliva o alioli. <br>
<br>
MON Verduras bañadas en ali oli. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAAJA me encanta. 

- Si quieres endulzar algo poco de miel si tomas cacao puro. Cafes, Tes sin nada acostumbrate, al te una raja de limon. Al mes te sabe todo dulce. A los tres meses suele dar asco el azucar. Miel para endulzar??? La miel produce la misma respuesta a nivel de insulina que el azúcar blanco de mesa tan demonizado. <br>
<br>
KS La miel en pequeñas cantidades es apta. Tiene ciertos componentes que la hacen mas asimilable que la sacarosa. Hasta se la doy a mi familiar diabetico tipo I en reposteria con fruta y mucha grasa. Lo tengo con glicosiladas de 5,5-6,0.<br>
Solo la he recomendado con el cacao que es alto en grasa y sin abusar, como la fruta.<br>
<br>
Para entender de que va esto y si ha leido sobre el tema, le ruego que conteste una pregunta <br>
<br>
¿Que mecanismo metabolico EXISTE EQUIVALENTE al proceso glucosa-insulina que almacena la glucosa como grasa visceral?<br>

Aceite de oliva caen cinco litros semanales en casa no le digo mas. Es grasa de altisima calidad y de cercania. El metabolismo no esta constantemente en cetosis pero lo usa de energia de larga duracion, se llama flexibilidad metabolica. un ketoadaptado sale y entra de cetosis y no es un todo/nada. Se mueve entre 0,1-0,5.
<br>
Cuando llegue a la conclusion que sin insulina alta no se puede almacenar grasa empezara a entender de que va esto de la obesidad.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (5 Sep 2019)

diavole1 dijo:


> Ese medico hablando pestes del ayuno intermitente tiene razon. Yo estoy escribiendo esto desde el "mas allá". Tras 2 meses de Ayuno Intermitente comiendo una sola vez al dia, he quedado totalmente derroido, debil, sin fuerzas para respirar y he muerto.
> 
> Nah,es broma. Nunca me habia sentido tan bien.
> Putos matasanos.



Yo hago 1 sola comida al día y ejercicio físico en el trabajo (este lunes pasado me tocó cargar cajas de cartón con un peso total de 2.000 kgs).

Sinceramente, no noto dificultades añadidas por estar en ayuno.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mons (7 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aqui es donde podemos hablar del tema SR MONS. Ruego disculpe la edicion de un post largo con movil sale lo que sale.
> 
> PROCESO FISICO - Sin anestesia dejas de comer ni un gramo de pan, galletas, cereales, etc, ni nada que lleve azucar. <br>
> <br>
> ...



Sinceramente no se cómo te voy a poder conseguir contestar porque no hay quien entienda este mensaje.

KS Espero que no sea un consejo profesional, pero ya nos lo aclara Ud. Los consejos oficiales estan consiguiendo estos records de obesidad. A un obeso tipo II solo lo puedes guiar para mejorar su resistencia a la insulina. Informate lo que es.

*No soy ningún profesional del sector, ni doy consejos profesionales, así que puedes respirar tranquilo. Sólo comento estrategias con las que yo mismo he experimentado, que me han funcionado, y que además tienen base científica. 

Efectivamente estamos en récords de obesidad. Le traigo esta gráfica que quizás le rompa los esquemas.





*

KS Seguimos luchando con la resistencia a la insulina. Con unos meses puede reintroducirla con moderacion. Tengo un familiar diabetico tipo I con chip, si quieres te mando la curva de la patata y lo entenderas.

*Me importa tres pepinos la curva de la glucemia de la patata. Si no sabes diferenciar índice glucémico de carga glucémica mal empezamos. El índice glucémico de los alimentos por si mismo no sirve para absolutamente para nada. Así que dar recomendaciones sobre su base es absurdo.*

KS Leccion de 1¤ de endocrino (espero que no lo seas).
Fui a la primera visita con mi familiar diabetico tipo I . En el librito de consejos basicos te indican dos cosas que atenuan las curvas de glucemia, la grasa y la fibra, cosa que ya sabia. Una cosa es saber y otra verlo.

*Totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora dime qué sentido tiene darle a una persona una recomendación de no consumir fruta hidratada y en cambio de hacerlo deshidratada. Ves como no tiene sentido la recomendación que da? Una fruta hidratada (manzana, pera, melocotón, higos, etc.) tiene el mismo aporte de fibra que su versión deshidratada pero con un índice de saciedad infinitamente mayor.*

Tiene Ud idea de la diferencia de curva entre 50 gr de pan y 50 gr de higos secos+50 gr de almendras?? La diferencia es impresionante, hagame caso lo he visto en pantalla de 25 pulgadas

*Pruebe a hacer ese mismo experimento, pero con 50 gramos de pan y 50 de almendras. Llegará al mismo resultado.*

KS Como tu bien estas diciendo estamos luchando con algo similar a la droga. No hay otra que eliminarlo de raiz. Se pasa una semana regulera pero merece la pena. No creo que a un cocainomano le recomienden 'solo una rallita al dia'
De lo que no es 'droga' puedes comer ad libitum y adelgazar.

*Sustituir alimentos por sus versiones más saludables (coca cola con azúcar por su versión zero, pan blanco por pan integral, bollería industrial por pieza de fruta, etc), es una estrategia mucho más sencilla de entender y de aplicar para alguien que quiere comenzar a mejorar su alimentación, que restrincciones brutales de alimentos y cambios radicales en los patrones de alimentación. Cuando comprendas que LA ADHERENCIA es la principal razón del éxito de las "dietas" empezarás a entender de lo que hablo.*

KS A ver con las tonterias. El consejo de comer 5 veces al dia solo valido para quien mete pan, harinas y azucar varias veces al dia. Los picos de insulina son enormes y las bajadas peores y es comida poco densa nutricionalmente. Es energia y poco mas.
No me hagas comparar almendras, brocoli o un aguacate con equivalente calorico en pan o cereales de desayuno. Se ha hecho en este hilo y la comparacion es ridicula.
Con alimentos completos y altos en grasa se recupera el mecanismo de saciedad y la glucemia es una suave onda. Comes menos veces al dia sin problema y sin dietas hipocaloricas. Ya colgue mis calorias y adelgazando como un cabron no bajaba de 2500 cal .

*Comer 5 veces al día es una magufada completamente superada.
Yo con 2500 calorías PIERDO PESO, con 2800 ME MANTENGO y 3200 SUBO DE PESO. No me venga a usted ahora a desmentir la primera ley de la termodinámica con cuatro ideas, y cuatro conceptos vagos.*

KS La miel en pequeñas cantidades es apta. Tiene ciertos componentes que la hacen mas asimilable que la sacarosa. Hasta se la doy a mi familiar diabetico tipo I en reposteria con fruta y mucha grasa. Lo tengo con glicosiladas de 5,5-6,0.<br>
Solo la he recomendado con el cacao que es alto en grasa y sin abusar, como la fruta.

*Apta, no apta, alimentos buenos, malos. Usted no tiene en la cabeza pájaros sino el nido entero. Pruebe a tomar 50 gramos de miel en ayunas, mídase la glucosa y nos lo cuenta por aquí.*

¿Que mecanismo metabolico EXISTE EQUIVALENTE al proceso glucosa-insulina que almacena la glucosa como grasa visceral?<br>

Aceite de oliva caen cinco litros semanales en casa no le digo mas. Es grasa de altisima calidad y de cercania. El metabolismo no esta constantemente en cetosis pero lo usa de energia de larga duracion, se llama flexibilidad metabolica. un ketoadaptado sale y entra de cetosis y no es un todo/nada. Se mueve entre 0,1-0,5.

Cuando llegue a la conclusion que sin insulina alta no se puede almacenar grasa empezara a entender de que va esto de la obesidad.

*Le hago una apuesta. Usted se va a alimentar durante dos semanas a base de dónuts azucarados. Pero sólo va a poder comer 6 al día. Puede repartirselos a lo largo del día como desee. Si en dos semanas usted no ha bajado peso y grasa corporal me comprometo ante notario a darle 10.000 euros.

Otra apuesta. Usted tiene que seguir con su alimentación, pero al día tiene que consumir 500 ml de aceite de oliva virgen extra de la mejor calidad. Si en dos semanas usted ha bajado de peso, me comprometo igualmente ante notario a entregarle otros 10.000 euros.

Si usted pierde las dos apuestas, se compromete a entregarme 10.000 euros.*


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2019)

Mons dijo:


> Sinceramente no se cómo te voy a poder conseguir contestar porque no hay quien entienda este mensaje.
> 
> KS Espero que no sea un consejo profesional, pero ya nos lo aclara Ud. Los consejos oficiales estan consiguiendo estos records de obesidad. A un obeso tipo II solo lo puedes guiar para mejorar su resistencia a la insulina. Informate lo que es.
> 
> ...



Ya le contesto con detalle con algo mas rapido que este movil.

Solo le contesto a la ultima parte:

Para su experimento bien hecho habia que coger cantidad equivalente de calorias, p.e. 3000 cal, de donuts vs aceite de oliva y bacon por meter algo solido.

Pongamos una semana y le garantizo que una persona con sobrepeso de 50 kilos perderia con aove y bacon una semana unos 5 kilos. Con los donuts una semana engordaria no sabria decirle cuanto.

Parte de la base erronea que entiende como funciona eso de la termodinamica en un cuerpo humano.

La grasa visceral que se acumula en una persona obesa practicamente toda viene de esto:

La insulina es una hormona secretada por el páncreas cuando los niveles de glucosa en sangre son altos, para eliminarla de la sangre, donde es tóxica, y permitir la entrada de esta en las células y ser utilizada para generar energía. Sin embargo, la cantidad de glucosa que las células pueden almacenar tiene un límite y habitualmente, por nuestro estilo de vida sedentario, estas reservas no suelen bajar mucho. Cuando las células ya no pueden acumular más glucosa, la insulina destina el exceso a los adipocitos (células de grasa), donde es almacenada hasta que se requiera para formar energía.

Aqui puede leer todo lo que hace la insulina:
Insulina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Mientras no entienda lo que hace la insulina no comprendera porque es imposible engordar comiendo durante una semana aove y bacon.

La segunda parte de su experimento es que probablemente fracasaria porque 3000 cal de grasa casi pura al dia probablemente al tercer dia serias incapaz de tomarla (salvo atado y con un embudo).

Le estoy intentando contestar sin aspavientos por que me parece que viene ud de buena fe pero con un monton de conceptos por revisar.

Para el resto de su post le contesto mas tarde aqui cuesta. 

Vera que se obtiene a nivel de engordar comparando (mismas calorias) un higo seco o una almendra y cualquier cosa con harinas o azucar, cuando entienda lo de la insulina.

Pequeño ejemplo practico es un diabetico tipo I comen como limas durante unos meses (sin pancreas funcional) y entran al hospital en el caso de mi familiar con un 6% de grasa corporal.

Busque las vias metabolicas de la grasa y la proteina y vera como metabolicamente es imposible que acaben en el flotador, ergo no engordan. La termodinamica funciona pero no es sumar 2+2 es mucho mas complejo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2019)

Sigo @Mons

Me importa tres pepinos la curva de la glucemia de la patata. Si no sabes diferenciar índice glucémico de carga glucémica mal empezamos. El índice glucémico de los alimentos por si mismo no sirve para absolutamente para nada. Así que dar recomendaciones sobre su base es absurdo.

Le ruego que no dude que tengo muy presentes las cargas glucemicas de los alimentos. que despues de dos años con mi familiar diabetico hay que ser muy fino con las dosis de insulina.

Le disculpo su ignorancia, pero la curva de glucemia es la suma (graficamente) resultado del IG + su carga glucemica.

La patata tiene un 20% de hidratos con un IG alto o muy alto segun el cocinado.

Mi familiar toma patata es un hidrato de buena calidad, pero un obeso tipo II NO PUEDE MANEJAR EL PICO DE GLUCOSA DE LA PATATA.

Aqui tiene la tabla oficial para las dosis



Cuando consiga el obeso controlar su resistecia a la insulina puede meter algo de patata en la dieta.

Creo que aun no entiende este concepto asociado a la obesidad

Resistencia a la insulina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lease entero el apartado de patogenia

Patogenia
Editar

La resistencia a la insulina aumenta la lipolisis de los adipocitos y la circulación de ácidos grasos libres, disminuyendo el almacenamiento de glucógeno hepático, lo cual promueve la gluconeogénesis. La resistencia a la insulina sistémica induce un aumento de secreción de insulina, lo cual aumenta la lipogénesis de novo por parte del hígado; se acumula grasa en el hígado y aumenta la cantidad de lipoproteínas de baja densidad circulante. Aumenta la grasa en el tejido adiposo periférico.

Estoy dandole informacion que esta a mano en cualquier manual medico, estos mecanismos son perfectamente conocidos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2019)

Mas @Mons 

MONS Totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora dime qué sentido tiene darle a una persona una recomendación de no consumir fruta hidratada y en cambio de hacerlo deshidratada. Ves como no tiene sentido la recomendación que da? Una fruta hidratada (manzana, pera, melocotón, higos, etc.) tiene el mismo aporte de fibra que su versión deshidratada pero con un índice de saciedad infinitamente mayor.

KS Tiene Ud idea de la diferencia de curva entre 50 gr de pan y 50 gr de higos secos+50 gr de almendras?? La diferencia es impresionante, hagame caso lo he visto en pantalla de 25 pulgadas

MONS Pruebe a hacer ese mismo experimento, pero con 50 gramos de pan y 50 de almendras. Llegará al mismo resultado.

Esto ultimo no se entiende.

El sentido de recomendarle higos secos no lo ha entendido.

Una cosa es recomendar poca fruta durante los meses que dura la perdida de peso, y otra higos secos los primeros dias de mono.

Los higos secos aplacan el ansia de comerse una palmera de choco y son altos en fibra, ni tan mal. El hecho de acompañarlo con almendras es la grasa necesaria para que la glucosa del higo entre en sangre mas despacio.

Se consigue un efecto saciante, combatimos el mono y la resistencia a la insulina la seguimos mejorando es un win-win


----------



## fmc (7 Sep 2019)

No hace falta hacer los experimentos, ya se encargó este tipo de alimentarse 3 semanas @5000kcal con dieta low-carb y low-fat y a la vista saltan los resultados...
Why I Didn't Get Fat From Eating 5,000 Calories A Day Of A High Fat Diet - Smash The Fat Fitness & Fat Loss Boot Camps
Why I DID Get Fat From Eating 5,000 Calories A Day Of A High Carb Diet - Smash The Fat Fitness & Fat Loss Boot Camps


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2019)

Interesante hilo, es un tochaco, pero cuando no tenga nada mejor que hacer voy a leerlo entero. 

Mi experiencia con la alimentación es que los hidratos, y especialmente el pan, engordan y hacen sentirse peor físicamente. No los tengo restringidos del todo, pero si me paso un poco engordo. No hace falta ni siquiera comer mucho de eso.

Por otro lado, la leche de vaca, un alimento criticado por los nutricionistas y creo que con razón, descubrí que era la causa de una acidez que se estaba volviendo crónica, sustituida por la de cabra y 0 problemas. Es algo más cara, pero mucho más nutritiva.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Sep 2019)

Si quitas el agua en realidad es un 10% proteina y un 30% grasa animal.

Gracias por participar


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Sep 2019)

Mis
"El ser humano es frugívoro".

ME DESCOJONO EN TU PUTA CARA.

LOL


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Sep 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Mis
> 
> "El ser humano es frugívoro".
> 
> ...



Cuando nace un bebe la enfermera esta en la habitacion.esperando con una cesta de peras

No, en serio.

Ni siquiera los frugivoros son totalmente frugivoros:

Gorila
Un gorila adulto es capaz de consumir 18-20 kilogramos de alimento en un día. En términos generales, un gorila come hojas, tallos, frutas, cortezas y brotes, y ocasionalmente invertebrados pequeños como hormigas, gusanos, termitas y larvas.

Orangutan
La mayor parte de su dieta se compone de fruta y hojas que recogen de los árboles de la selva. También comen corteza, insectos y, muy de vez en cuando, carne. Los orangutanes no son tan gregarios como los demás simios. Los machos son solitarios.

Hasta sus homologos hominidos son mas listos que los veganos y se 'suplementan' con productos naturales.

@Sunwukung pregunta seria. Que problema teneis con comer insectos y gusanos? Cubririais de sobra vuestras necesidades de b12 y DHA y no dependeriais del capitalismo feroz de las farmas, seria un win-win.


----------



## Mineroblanco (8 Sep 2019)

Los hidratos de carbono y el azúcar engordan. Los hidratos engordan. Los hidratos engordan. No es lo mismo comer todos los días macarrones y pasteles, que comer alimentos con pocos hidratos de carbono (que llevan azúcar). ¿Tan difícil es de entender?


----------



## pepeleches (9 Sep 2019)

¿Mito????

Igual es interesante conocer para qué utiliza el cuerpo cada tipo de alimento. Las proteínas son necesarias para la creación y reparación de la estructura.

Un bebé tiene una estructura (y unas necesidades...) muy muy diferentes a las de un adulto. Intentar hacer una analogía de lo que un adulto necesite fijándose en lo que necesita un bebé es un poco absurdo. 


No, no es frugívoro. Eso es lo que nos están vendiendo. 

La primera fruta que se me ha ocurrido, la manzana: calorías manzana - Buscar con Google

50 calorías por cada 100gr. Un hombre adulto necesita más o menos unas 2.500 calorías. Pero me jugaría algo a que hace 20.000 años necesitaba bastante más; estamos hablando de que vivías en la naturaleza, el gasto por ejercicio físico era cien veces más y simplemente el gasto energético en mantener la temperatura antes de que se crease la calefacción, antes de que incluso existieran viviendas, podría ser enorme. En una glaciación ni te cuento. 

Los seres humanos vivían en clanes generalmente de unas cuantas decenas de individuos. Vamos a poner un clan de 20 personas; a 5Kg (que por el estilo de vida sería bastante más, pero vamos a ser conservadores...) por persona de fruta al día, necesitaban para sobrevivir recolectar 100kg de fruta al día. 

Ahora imagina el mundo entero e intenta pensar en qué escenarios un grupo de humanos pude recolectar 100Kg de fruta al día. Teniendo en cuenta que (por supuesto...) la fruta de entonces sí que era de temporada y no como ahora, y estaba disponible unas semanas o un par de meses al año. 

Por mucho que tengas un bosque para ti solo y en época de moras, no pasas de la primera semana. Más aún teniendo en cuenta de que el pasado reciente del ser humano, justo antes de que se asentara con la conquista de la agricultura y la ganadería, fue una glaciación en la que un porcentaje acojonante del plantea o estaba cubierto de hielo o era tundra. Ya me dirás que posibilidades tenía el hombre de entonces de conseguir semejantes cantidades diarias de fruta. 

Otra cosa es que no comieran fruta, seguro que lo hacían. Como cualquier animal, comerían todo lo que pudieran. Pero en cuanto aprendió a cazar, un bicho grande les podía salvar la papeleta bastante tiempo. Y además teniendo en cuenta que las pieles les servían para protegerse del acojonante frío que hacía por aquellas épocas. 

No quiere decir que fuera lo principal de su dieta, todas las tribus primitivas que existen en la actualidad comen insectos, serpientes, pájaros, roedores, anfibios, peces. Y por supuesto, frutas o raíces comestibles. Pero pensar que vivían solo de fruta....es que no salen las cuentas. Aparte de que tanto pinturas, como herramientas, como cualquier resto que se ha encontrado demuestra que no solo comían animales grandes, sino que de alguna forma para ellos esos animales grandes era como una salvación.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Gorila
> Un gorila adulto es capaz de consumir 18-20 kilogramos de alimento en un día. En términos generales, un gorila come hojas, tallos, frutas, cortezas y brotes, y ocasionalmente invertebrados pequeños como hormigas, gusanos, termitas y larvas.
> 
> Orangutan
> La mayor parte de su dieta se compone de fruta y hojas que recogen de los árboles de la selva. También comen corteza, insectos y, muy de vez en cuando, carne. Los orangutanes no son tan gregarios como los demás simios. Los machos son solitarios.



Claro. Pero es que el ser humano no puede comer hojas, tallos, brotes o cortezas. Es decir, no está preparado para comer la inmensa mayoría de los 'productos vegetales' que ofrece la naturaleza. 

Y eso es una enorme diferencia. Siempre que hablo con un 'vegano ideológico' que me argumenta eso de que por naturaleza somos herbívoros, le pregunto que me diga en qué ambiente y en qué clima un ser humano podría sobrevivir alimentándose solo de productos vegetales sin agricultura. 

Quizás en algún ambiente tropical, donde no hay estaciones prácticamente y se pudiera encontrar algún espacio en el que la fruta creciese a mayor rapidez de la que se consume. Pero sería una auténtica excepción, cuando el ser humano lleva muchos miles de años dándose vueltas por el mundo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2019)

Mons dijo:


> *No soy ningún profesional del sector, ni doy consejos profesionales, así que puedes respirar tranquilo. Sólo comento estrategias con las que yo mismo he experimentado, que me han funcionado, y que además tienen base científica.
> 
> Efectivamente estamos en récords de obesidad. Le traigo esta gráfica que quizás le rompa los esquemas.
> 
> ...





Como en cualquier proceso causado por la acumulación de daño paulatino, hay un fuerte decalaje entre la reducción de la causa y la reducción de la consecuencia.

Por ejemplo, las curvas de consumo de tabaco y proliferación de cáncer de pulmón:




En 1965, hizo pico el consumo de cigarrillos per cápita en Estados Unidos, y en cambio la prevalencia de cáncer de pulmón siguió creciendo durante 25 años.
¿Entonces es que el tabaco no da cáncer? No, claro, lo que pasa es que los efectos del tabaco son acumulativos, por lo que la correlación correcta no es "cigarrillos per cápita - muertes por cáncer", sino "cigarrillos acumulados per cápita-muertes por cancer".

Del mismo modo, el hecho de que la prevalencia de obesidad siga creciendo tras el pico de consumo de azúcar se debe a que esa obesidad se había forjado mucho antes.



> *Me importa tres pepinos la curva de la glucemia de la patata. Si no sabes diferenciar índice glucémico de carga glucémica mal empezamos. El índice glucémico de los alimentos por si mismo no sirve para absolutamente para nada. Así que dar recomendaciones sobre su base es absurdo.*





Se queda usted muy atrás: usted habla de constructos teóricos estadísticos (IG, CG), cuando el forero le habla de datos específicos medibles (curva de glucemia, medida con monitor de glucosa)




> *Totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora dime qué sentido tiene darle a una persona una recomendación de no consumir fruta hidratada y en cambio de hacerlo deshidratada. Ves como no tiene sentido la recomendación que da? Una fruta hidratada (manzana, pera, melocotón, higos, etc.) tiene el mismo aporte de fibra que su versión deshidratada pero con un índice de saciedad infinitamente mayor.*





No era a lo que se refería el forero (que hablaba de fruta deshidratada como alternativa no a la fruta, sino a la bollería industrial, pan, dulces, etc), pero lo cierto es que lo que usted comenta NO ES CIERTO.

La fruta deshidratada es fruta a la que le quitas el agua. Fin. Sacia exactamente igual que la fruta hidratada (entendiendo saciedad como el tiempo que tardas en volver a tener hambre, no como la sensación de estar lleno)
Si acaso, llena más por el tema del agua, pero nada que no se solucione *bebiendo agua junto con la fruta deshidratada*.



> *Pruebe a hacer ese mismo experimento, pero con 50 gramos de pan y 50 de almendras. Llegará al mismo resultado.*



De eso nada. La fruta deshidratada es rica en fibra, que ralentiza la absorción de los azúcares, e incorpora enzimas que facilitan la digestión. El pan (el pan moderno, que no es ni pan) tiene la misma fibra que una peli de Almodovar, y se compone en su mayoría (mucho más que la fruta) de hidratos de carbono de absorción rápida (cosas de las harinas ultrarrefinadas)



> *Sustituir alimentos por sus versiones más saludables (coca cola con azúcar por su versión zero, pan blanco por pan integral, bollería industrial por pieza de fruta, etc), es una estrategia mucho más sencilla de entender y de aplicar para alguien que quiere comenzar a mejorar su alimentación, que restrincciones brutales de alimentos y cambios radicales en los patrones de alimentación. Cuando comprendas que LA ADHERENCIA es la principal razón del éxito de las "dietas" empezarás a entender de lo que hablo.*





Se equivoca. Sustituir alimentos por sus versiones menos dañinas (que no es lo mismo que más saludables) lo que hace es poner un parche temporal, y al final lo que sucede es que se recae en la dronja. Mucho mejor cambiar el patrón alimentario, pero PA SIEMPRE. 
*Una vez aprendes a vivir sin esas mierdas, ni las echas de menos.*

Sobre la adherencia (supongo que quiere decir adhesión, pero no seamos quisquillosos), totalmente de acuerdo en el principio, totalmente en desacuerdo sobre la conclusión. 

Es mucho más probable ser fiel a una dieta que te enseña a evitar las tentaciones que serlo a una que te cambia las tentaciones por sucedáneos. Que se lo pregunten a los yonkis con la metadona. La adicción es un proceso más mental que físico, mientras mantengas la costumbre que te lleva a consumir, acabas consumiendo.



> *Comer 5 veces al día es una magufada completamente superada.
> Yo con 2500 calorías PIERDO PESO, con 2800 ME MANTENGO y 3200 SUBO DE PESO. No me venga a usted ahora a desmentir la primera ley de la termodinámica con cuatro ideas, y cuatro conceptos vagos.*





La termodinámica siempre aplica, faltaría más. Lo que no se puede es aplicar simplificaciones burdas en su aplicación y quedarse tan ancho, y luego preguntarse por qué las dietas hipocalóricas fallan el 99% de las veces.

Es lo que yo llamo el FALSO BALANCE ENERGÉTICO: como para adelgazar hay que comer menos de lo que se gasta,

1.- SUPONGO que puedo medir la energía de lo que como en un laboratorio y extrapolar los resultados a mi cuerpo
2.- SUPONGO que sé cuánta energía consume mi cuerpo en reposo, y que ese valor es constante
3.- SUPONGO que tengo absoluto control sobre lo que como
4.- SUPONGO que puedo aumentar lo que consume mi cuerpo moviéndome

Y la cosa, normalmente, va así:
1.- Pierdo algo de peso al principio
2.- Me estanco, me desespero porque no entiendo por qué la termodinámica me falla
3.- Cada vez tengo más hambre, estoy más cansado y cabreado, y adelgazo menos
4.- Me desanimo y mando la dieta a esparragar
5.- Recupero todo lo perdido y un poco más de regalo

Ahora, le voy a explicar por qué aquí NADIE desmiente la primera ley de la termodinámica, sino que LA APLICAMOS CORRECTAMENTE, que es distinto.

1.- NO ES APENAS RELEVANTE la energía de lo que como. Es mucho más importante el impacto que tiene sobre el COMPLEJO equilibrio hormonal de mi cuerpo
2.- La energía que consume mi cuerpo en reposo NO ES PARA NADA CONSTANTE, sino que depende Y MUCHO de qué y de cuánto comes, y lo que es más, depende UN HUEVO de *cuánto tiempo pasas sin comer.*
3.- Mi cerebro primitivo (hipotálamo, amígdala, cerebelo) tiene 10 veces más conexiones ascendentes hacia el neocórtex que conexiones descendentes desde éste. El que crea que tiene control sobre su cuerpo, que pruebe a aguantar la respiración, a ver lo que tarda el hipotálamo en decirle que _verdes las han segao_. Una dieta hipocalórica rica en carbohidratos SIEMPRE termina igual: el hambre vence a la voluntad.
4.- Mi sistema endocrino regula el consumo autónomo en busca de la HOMEOSTASIS, así que si no actúo sobre el equilibrio hormonal, LO QUE GASTE DE MÁS EN EL GIMNASIO MI CUERPO LO GASTARÁ DE MENOS DE FORMA AUTÓNOMA

Nos creemos que sabemos cómo funciona el cuerpo, y que "menos plato y más zapato" funciona porque _termodinámica_
Una burda simplificación: "menos plato y más zapato" funciona por una de estas dos razones:

a) El sistema endocrino es implacable, pero no instantáneo. De forma transitoria puede parecer que le estamos ganando la partida, que el método funciona, pero al final no se puede competir con un mecanismo que lleva perfeccionándose para mantenernos con vida en situación de escasez durante MILLONES DE AÑOS

b) Por puro azar, al comer menos y movernos más estamos actuando (de forma claramente subóptima) sobre nuestro sistema endocrino. Al comer menos, hacemos trabajar menos al páncreas y deterioramos menos nuestra *sensibilidad a la insulina*. Al hacer ejercicio (sobre todo, ejercicio de fuerza y de alta intensidad), estamos mejorando la *sensibilidad a la insulina* de los tejidos musculares. Si el resultado de reducir el daño al comer menos y aumentar la recuperación al movernos más arroja como resultado una mejora del problema de fondo (la insulinorresistencia), adelgazamos de forma no transitoria.




> *Apta, no apta, alimentos buenos, malos. Usted no tiene en la cabeza pájaros sino el nido entero. Pruebe a tomar 50 gramos de miel en ayunas, mídase la glucosa y nos lo cuenta por aquí.*





Le falta una coletilla importante: apta o no apta *para quién,* alimentos buenos o malos *en qué caso*

Si hablamos de obesidad, hablamos de resistencia a la insulina. En ese contexto, cualquier alimento que empeore el problema es no apto.

Sobre el tema de la miel, pues según con qué se compare, y de hecho, según con qué se mezcle. Karlos le está diciendo que la miel, por sus múltiples propiedades y por su contenido en enzimas naturales, rompe la barrera de lo saludable incluso para un diabético tipo 1, siempre y cuando se atempere su velocidad de absorción mezclándola con grasa y/o fibra.




> *Le hago una apuesta. Usted se va a alimentar durante dos semanas a base de dónuts azucarados. Pero sólo va a poder comer 6 al día. Puede repartirselos a lo largo del día como desee. Si en dos semanas usted no ha bajado peso y grasa corporal me comprometo ante notario a darle 10.000 euros.*





Dos semanas no es nada, todavía estaría en el caso a) que describía más arriba: el sistema endocrino aún no se ha ajustado al nuevo paradigma de 6 dónuts al día.
Ahora, yo le apuesto lo que quiera a que NADIE que no esté encerrado sin acceso a comida excepto esos 6 dónuts diarios aguantará más de unas pocas semanas así. Y tengo razonables sospechas de que, pese a que las primeras dos semanas el sujeto perderá peso y grasa corporal (y masa muscular, y masa ósea), antes de mes y medio se habrá estancado o incluso habrá empezado a recuperar el peso perdido (en forma de grasa, no de masa muscular ni de masa ósea, por cierto).



> *Otra apuesta. Usted tiene que seguir con su alimentación, pero al día tiene que consumir 500 ml de aceite de oliva virgen extra de la mejor calidad. Si en dos semanas usted ha bajado de peso, me comprometo igualmente ante notario a entregarle otros 10.000 euros.*





No apueste usted eso, que pierde.
*La cantidad de grasa que se puede absorber está limitada por la producción de sales biliares en el hígado.* Si a una dieta ya rica en grasas le añades medio litro de aceite al día, lo que va a pasar es que ese medio litro de aceite va a salir por el otro extremo, íntegro, si bien francamente desmejorado.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Sep 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro. Pero es que el ser humano no puede comer hojas, tallos, brotes o cortezas. Es decir, no está preparado para comer la inmensa mayoría de los 'productos vegetales' que ofrece la naturaleza.
> 
> Y eso es una enorme diferencia. Siempre que hablo con un 'vegano ideológico' que me argumenta eso de que por naturaleza somos herbívoros, le pregunto que me diga en qué ambiente y en qué clima un ser humano podría sobrevivir alimentándose solo de productos vegetales sin agricultura.
> 
> Quizás en algún ambiente tropical, donde no hay estaciones prácticamente y se pudiera encontrar algún espacio en el que la fruta creciese a mayor rapidez de la que se consume. Pero sería una auténtica excepción, cuando el ser humano lleva muchos miles de años dándose vueltas por el mundo.



La próxima dile al vegano también si se cree que las frutas y plantas que comemos a dia de hoy son como en la naturaleza de forma silvestre.
El 90% de los vegetales y frutas que tomamos han pasado por un proceso selectivo de a veces miles de años. 
El homo sapiens y sus variantes del último millón de años han sido un primate omnivoro-carriñero oportunista.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Sep 2019)

P.s sobre el tema del hilo yo creo que sin complicarme mucho es verdad que si te reduces al máximo azucares y harina refinada es un cambio positivo ( yo solo tomo azucares/pan los fines de semana en actos sociales)
También he reducido al máximo patatas y el arroz. De carbohidratos solo avena, frutos secos, legumbres...


----------



## pepeleches (11 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En estos años algun bocata me he comido y con la digestion pesada no lo vuelves a probar en meses.



Este fin de semana he tenido 'barra libre' de comilonas: amigos en sitio rural, barbacoas, paella, postre, alcohol...

En estas situaciones no miro en absoluto lo que como. La vida está para distrutarla. Y yo que cuando me pongo no paro, al llegar al lunes me extrañó muchísimo no sentirme mal e hinchado, como recuerdo que me pasaba antaño en casos así. Y me lo he comido y bebido todo, jeje.

Pero como me gusta analizar, me he puesto a pensar. Y la respuesta fue recordar a un amigo que tenía al lado el primer día, y que ciertamente se ensancha cada día. Cada trozo de carne o longaniza lo metía entre pan: minibocadillo tras minibocadillo. 

Yo era así. Y he comido pan (no me he privado de nada...) pero igual en cada comida he cogido un par de trozos, así tostadito en barbacoa con aceite y tomate.

La gran diferencia es que antes en una barbacoa así me podía tomar una barra o más. Y a lo mejor esta vez he comido 1/4 o menos. En el día a día no suelo comer, y ciertamente me encantan los bocadillos y de vez en cuando cae uno. Pero es que ahora que he 'aislado' el hecho de comer harinas, he podido comprobar perfectamente que me sientan fatal, me hinchan, me hacen tener digestiones pesadas. Con lo que el día que como pan sin tener la sensación de privarme, como en la medida justa para que no me siente mal. 

Igual que comí postre, pero no me apeteció repetir, algo que hubiera hecho antaño. Igual que los cubatas que me tomé fueron con refresco zero, ahora que no tomo nada de azúcar en el día a día, me saben demasiado dulces. 

Ahora que hace días que me quité todo lo que me sobra no quiero renunciar en absoluto a comer lo que me apetece. Pero me doy cuenta que mi cuerpo ha aprendido, incluso en momentos en los que no controlo en absoluto, sin pensarlo estoy comiendo cosas que se que no me sientan bien, pero en una medida increíblemente menor a la que solía hacer hace años. 

De hecho una amiga que no veía hace unos meses hasta se preocupó de verme tan delgado. Cuando me vio comer, su reacción fue ¿dónde lo metes???

Y no es que estuviera gordo, soy alto y 10kg no es exagerado. Pero a mi me cambia la vida, la vitalidad, me vuelvo sedentario y me falta la energía. 

Leí mucho antes de tomar esta decisión, y ahora cuando sigo escuchando lo de las 6 comidas al día, no comer grasa, etc etc, me da hasta rabia por toda esta gente a la que le sobran decenas de kilos, lleva media vida a dieta, y estas creencias les están jodiendo vivos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Sep 2019)

Ojo con eso: el cuerpo no se deforma porque estás manteniendo la sensibilidad a la insulina *de la musculatura* con la actividad física, pero la sensibilidad a la insulina *del hígado* se te va a resentir, especialmente si le das duro a la fructosa (que se la jala el hígado enterita).

Luego nos preguntaremos de dónde sale la barriguita cervecera pese a estar marcado: es señal de acumulación de grasa visceral, que encima es la peligrosa.


----------



## Cloaca (11 Sep 2019)

Un par de experiencias: 

Esta mañana un bocata de jamón, no ha sentado bien, después de no probar pan en quince días. El jamón no puede ser porque ceno a menudo.

Tras la incorporación abundante de mantequilla sin sal, y panceta ibérica desde hace días también. Cogí la bici y me hice 5 horas, no sé los kilómetros, con sus desniveles. Sin hambre, me sentí obligado a picar unas avellanas casi por obligación, pero estaba estupendamente. Y al día siguiente aún mejor. ¿como es posible toda esta energía sin hambre?. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

Ahí les has dado, y eso que el bebé necesita más proteínas que nadie porque está creciendo. Ya puse la cantidad de proteínas recomendadas según la OMS y dijeron que es de idiotas hacer caso a lo que diga la OMS, pero no dijeron a quién hacer caso sobre ingesta de proteínas. Tambén cité a Francisco Llinares que es ovo-lacto-vegetariano explicar que estamos sometidos a una ceba proteica y ni caso, siendo un tipo con una salud de hierro.

Yo no me atrevería a afirmar que somos frugívoros solamente, pero sí creo que se comen demasiadas proteínas y carnes y eso a largo plazo es dañino.


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> ¿El qué?
> Lo de que la proteina vegetal no se absorbe igual que la animal??'
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sí voy a poner un enlace muy facilito: Aminoácido esencial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"La espelta, la soja y la quinoa tienen todos los aminoácidos esenciales. Combinaciones de alimentos que suman los aminoácidos esenciales son: garbanzos y avena, trigo y habichuelas, maíz y lentejas, arroz y cacahuetes, etc. En definitiva, legumbres y cereales ingeridos diariamente, pero sin necesidad de que sea en la misma comida."

Yo añado a esa información que los frutos secos también tienen proteínas.



Rauxa dijo:


> Si insistes en comer un kilo de judías al día, espero que compartas la cama con una persona realmente comprensiva.
> 
> Estudios de esto hay para aburrir. Me da hasta la risa floja tener que enlazar alguno.



Haces la gracieta de las consecuencias de comer judías, pero la carne es peor. El olor de las deposiciones de la gente carnívora es muy asqueroso, y se debe a que la carne ha sufrido un proceso de putrefacción en el intestino, filtrando gran cantidad de toxinas al resto del cuerpo, intoxicándolo más y más de manera acumulativa. Eso es debido a que el intestino humano es largo y no corto como el de los carnívoros reales, porque no somos carnívoros, como se ve fácilmente observando los dientes, ausencia de garras, etc. Así que no hay que abusar de comer carne por miedo a un imaginario déficit de proteínas.


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Igual es interesante conocer para qué utiliza el cuerpo cada tipo de alimento. Las proteínas son necesarias para la creación y reparación de la estructura.
> 
> Un bebé tiene una estructura (y unas necesidades...) muy muy diferentes a las de un adulto. Intentar hacer una analogía de lo que un adulto necesite fijándose en lo que necesita un bebé es un poco absurdo.



Precisamente un bebé necesita más proteínas porcentualmente porque está creciendo. No en valor absoluto porque es pequeño y necesita comer menos cantidad que un adulto.



pepeleches dijo:


> Más aún teniendo en cuenta de que el pasado reciente del ser humano, justo antes de que se asentara con la conquista de la agricultura y la ganadería, fue una glaciación en la que un porcentaje acojonante del plantea o estaba cubierto de hielo o era tundra. Ya me dirás que posibilidades tenía el hombre de entonces de conseguir semejantes cantidades diarias de fruta.



¿Y qué comía, animales? Jajaja, no digas gilipolleces. Si el suelo y las plantas están cubiertos de hielo, eso es un puto desierto sin animales, sin poder andar ni correr y menos cazar no sólo por la dificultad sino porque no hay animales pues las plantas están tapadas por la nieve. El animal humano emigraba huyendo del hielo. Los únicos que viven donde hay hielo es porque hay mar (esquimales) y tienen pescado y focas, y osos que cazas peces. Si no, de qué.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Sep 2019)

Yo estaba muy gordo, quizas no llegue a obesidad total por que al final siempre he hecho o gimnasio o he jugado algo al futbol o me he dado pateadas de andar, pero estaba gordo, sobre los 96 kg.

Esto me hizo perder mucha vista, yo pensaba que era por el pc.
Ir por la calle medio zombi parecia que tenia una neblina en la cabeza, no siempre pero si muchos dias, mucho apollardamiento.
Muchisimas ganas de dormir.
No llegaba a la depresion pero casi........ cualquier cosa y tenia ganas de dormir.
Si hacia un viaje en coche aunque fuera de una hora, llegaba a destino como si me pegasen una paliza, muerto.........
Ahora puedo hacer viajes de 6 o 10 horas y llegar nuevo.
Ahora si duermo 7 o 8 horas del tiron luego no necesito siesta ni pollas, estoy de puta madre todo el dia.......
Muchas mas cosas que ahora mismo seguramente ni me acuerde o ni me di cuenta.

Lo intente con el gimnasio pero me puse grandisimo, perdi la grasa y me hice casi culturista pero tampoco fue lo ideal.

Luego me fui al atletismo el primer mes casi muero, tiempos de mierda que no habria imaginado nunca, aun asi aguante, sobretodo por que me acordaba de cuando era joven y corria como un gamo......... yo pensaba cuando pierda peso no se reiran estos bribones de mi..........

Ya puedas correr como un hijo de puta 1 hora al dia que como no cambies la alimentacion en caso de que la tengas muy mala no adelgazas........ yo comia mucho pan, mucho chocolate, muchisimos dulces de todo tipo, gominolas...........

Ahora mismo el pan casi no lo toco.......... alguna rebanada de pan de molde o alguna rebanada de pan tostado, el pan normal me da medio asco cuando me lo como, me sabe a papel, de haberme acostumbrado a no comerlo ahora me doy cuenta de lo malo que era.........

Dulces como muchisimo menos........... pero aun asi como.............. si antes me comia 3 o 4 donut o lo que fuera al dia ahora me los como a la semana, el chocolate como muy poco, una vez que te lo quitas es como una droga ya no lo necesitas, antes siempre tenia que tener algo de chocolate.

Gominolas y esas cosas de vez en cuando pico algo pero no me incho como antes..............

Aun comiendo mierdas de vez en cuando y no teniendo una alimentacion buena, haciendo deporte he conseguido cuerpazo y ademas mi cuerpo ha llegado a un nivel en el que todo lo que me como lo quema.

Ahora llevo una semana comiendo pastas y patatas para no adelgazar, aun comiendo mierdas me encontre la semana pasada con dos kg y pico menos............

Bueno lo ultimo que se me olvidaba, la cantidad de dolores de cabeza que tenia yo......... pufffff era casi todos los dias levantandome jodido, me tomaba un iburoprofeno y se me pasaba pero su puta madre............... ahora raro es el dia que me duele la cabeza............

Saquen sus conclusiones señores............. si sigo escribiendo de mi experiencia de la gordura al cuerpazo no me acuesto hoy y nadie seria capaz de leer mis tochacos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Ahí les has dado, y eso que el bebé necesita más proteínas que nadie porque está creciendo. Ya puse la cantidad de proteínas recomendadas según la OMS y dijeron que es de idiotas hacer caso a lo que diga la OMS, pero no dijeron a quién hacer caso sobre ingesta de proteínas. Tambén cité a Francisco Llinares que es ovo-lacto-vegetariano explicar que estamos sometidos a una ceba proteica y ni caso, siendo un tipo con una salud de hierro.
> 
> Yo no me atrevería a afirmar que somos frugívoros solamente, pero sí creo que se comen demasiadas proteínas y carnes y eso a largo plazo es dañino.



Meh, eso de que el bebé necesita más proteínas que nadie...

El rápido crecimiento de los bebés implica:

- Aumento y densificación muy significativos de la masa ósea, compuesta principalmente por minerales y agua; De la parte orgánica, aunque el colágeno juega un papel importante, también hay una elevada proporción de grasa, sobre todo en la *médula ósea
- *Aumento más bien escaso de la masa muscular, compuesta principalmente por proteínas
- Aumento considerable del tamaño del cerebro, compuesto principalmente de grasa
- Aumento relativamente menor de la piel y el tejido conectivo, dado que son tejidos planos (crecen al cuadrado cuando otras partes crecen al cubo)
- Aumento visible y evidente del tejido adiposo

Y eso sin tener en cuenta que todas las membranas celulares están formadas por grasas. 

De hecho, si tuviera que apostar, apostaría a que la lactancia es uno de los momentos en los que las necesidades proteicas son MENORES, no mayores.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Haces la gracieta de las consecuencias de comer judías, pero la carne es peor. El olor de las deposiciones de la gente carnívora es muy asqueroso, y se debe a que la carne ha sufrido un proceso de putrefacción en el intestino, filtrando gran cantidad de toxinas al resto del cuerpo, intoxicándolo más y más de manera acumulativa. Eso es debido a que el intestino humano es largo y no corto como el de los carnívoros reales, porque no somos carnívoros, como se ve fácilmente observando los dientes, ausencia de garras, etc. Así que no hay que abusar de comer carne por miedo a un imaginario déficit de proteínas.



Dos apuntes:

1.- La gente, en general, no caga donde duerme; ahora, el que no se tira pedos en la cama es porque está muerto
2.- Su aseveración sobre el hedor las heces no concuerda EN ABSOLUTO con mi experiencia personal como individuo prioritariamente carnívoro.

Es más, es que si no le das bola a la flora bacteriana típica del los sugar-burners, lo que sucede es que la producción de gases intestinales se desploma (casi desaparece), la producción de heces se reduce significativamente (apenas hay residuo intestinal no digerido), y las que hay apenas desprenden olor.

Pero vamos, que igual soy yo que en vez de lo habitual me salen arcoíris del ojete...


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Sep 2019)

Vamos por partes:

-El concepto "peso adecuado a mi estatura" hay que cogerlo con pinzas: en ese "peso adecuado" entran a cholón el nivel de hidratación/retención de líquidos, la densidad ósea, la flora bacteriana, el contenido intestinal, las vísceras, la masa muscular y el tejido adiposo.
¿Qué quiero decir con eso? Que se puede tener un peso no adecuado a tu estatura y que sea porque eres un _linebacker_ con 20 kilos extra de masa muscular, y se puede tener un peso adecuado a tu estatura y aun así tener brazos y piernas de palillo y barrigón.
Ante la duda, mejor una cinta métrica que una báscula.

-La grasa visceral en general no se ve desde fuera. Pero un indicador bastante bueno es el aumento del perímetro abdominal a medida que los órganos internos van "ensanchando" por la grasa que los recubre. Por eso se dice que la obesidad abdominal es más peligrosa que la otra: porque el tejido adiposo en sí no es peligroso, lo peligroso es que se acumule entorno a los órganos y perjudique su funcionamiento.

- La fructosa representa el 50% en peso del azúcar (como el que, intuyo, le echarán por paladas a un cubo de arroz con leche industrial). Idem, en casi todo lo precocinado echan azúcar porque es un buen conservante y potencia el sabor. De hecho, puede ser aún peor: a menudo se sustituye el azúcar de toda la vida por sirope de glucosa-fructosa (o HFCS, o sirope de maíz, todos son lo mismo), que es un 55% fructosa.

- El problema de no atender al tema de la insulinorresistencia es que es un proceso lento, acumulativo e invisible que hace que cada vez te vaya a costar más mantener ese "peso adecuado". ¿Eso de que con la edad te cambia el metabolismo? No es la edad, es la acumulación de resistencia a la insulina. Por eso hay mayor proporción de diabéticos tipo 2 cuanto mayor es la edad del grupo poblacional estudiado.

Sobre por qué podría usted tener casi más hambre cuando no entrena, le podría exponer una teoría, pero estaría muy al límite de lo que entiendo sobre el tema, sería básicamente una elucubración.

Pero le ofrezco dos factores menos oscuros:

- El cuerpo no necesariamente reacciona instantáneamente a los estímulos. Igual no es que tenga más hambre cuando no entrena, sino que tiene más hambre el día después de entrenar.

- El ejercicio de alta intensidad inhibe (temporalmente, pero vaya) el apetito, que además tiene un patrón muy marcado asociado a las costumbres (tenemos hambre a la hora a la que acostumbramos a comer). Si hace ejercicio y eso le quita el apetito a la hora a la que comería, cuando el efecto supresor del hambre desaparece, puede que "se le haya pasado la hora" y simplemente ya no tenga hambre (o no tanta)


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh, eso de que el bebé necesita más proteínas que nadie...
> 
> El rápido crecimiento de los bebés implica:
> 
> ...



Entonces un adulto necesita según eso muchas menos proteínas aún que un bebé, porque ya está formado y terminado, y sólo tiene que renovar lo ya existente que se desgasta, mientras que el bebé además de eso tiene que aumentar la cantidad de músculos para mover un cuerpo cada vez más grande, para construir nuevas células que son mucho más que esas paredes celulares formadas no por grasas como dices mintiendo, sino por lipoPROTEÍNAS. Así, te lo pongo en mayúsculas para que no engañes a nadie. Y eso las paredes celulares. No hablemos ya de lo evidente que es la función estructural de las proteínas en un cuerpo de bebé en crecimiento, o de las enzimas que son fundamentales para el funcionamiento del cuerpo, etc.


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dos apuntes:
> 
> 1.- La gente, en general, no caga donde duerme; ahora, el que no se tira pedos en la cama es porque está muerto
> 2.- Su aseveración sobre el hedor las heces no concuerda EN ABSOLUTO con mi experiencia personal como individuo prioritariamente carnívoro.
> ...



La flora bacteriana de la putrefacción cárnica no tiene nada que ver con la de los hidratos de carbono, así que no influye en el olor. Los bichos que comen hidratos de carbono y azúcares son del tipo de hongos cándida, que producen otros problemas.

Son los demás los que perciben con más facilidad los olores porque el propio individuo se acostumbra a su olor corporal, a su olor de heces, etc. No digo que no lo pueda percibir, pero lo nota menos, llegando a casos como creer que huelen a rosas o no oler nada anormal.


----------



## qbit (12 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> -La grasa visceral en general no se ve desde fuera. Pero un indicador bastante bueno es el aumento del perímetro abdominal a medida que los órganos internos van "ensanchando" por la grasa que los recubre. Por eso se dice que la obesidad abdominal es más peligrosa que la otra: porque el tejido adiposo en sí no es peligroso, lo peligroso es que se acumule entorno a los órganos y perjudique su funcionamiento.



Los órganos abdominales van a funcionar igual haya o no tripita. La grasa abdominal es mala no porque perjudique el funcionamiento de los órganos abdominales sino porque es un indicador de resistencia a la insulina.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Sep 2019)

Me hace gracia el comentario veganer de siempre de que la carne se pudre en el intestino, existe un sistema cuando se ayuna que limpia en intestino. Claro que la verdura también de pudre o mejor dicho fermenta como la carne. Pero los comehojas siempre hablan de la putrefacción de la carne.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Sep 2019)

Hablando de grasa visceral, hay uno en mi curro que tiene un barrigón que asusta, pero el resto del cuerpo es mas o menos razonable. 

O sea tiene el cuerpo de alguien de 90kg y la barriga de alguien de 120kg por asi decirlo. 

Me imagino que es un caso evidente de grasa visceral desorbitada. 

Luego hay mucha gente delgada y con tripita imagino que es lo mismo a pequeña escala.

Me he fijado que la gente que practica ayuno intermitente reduce mucho mas la grasa de la seccion media, en proporción. No se si es casual.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Entonces un adulto necesita según eso muchas menos proteínas aún que un bebé, porque ya está formado y terminado, y sólo tiene que renovar lo ya existente que se desgasta, mientras que el bebé además de eso tiene que aumentar la cantidad de músculos para mover un cuerpo cada vez más grande, para construir nuevas células que son mucho más que esas paredes celulares formadas no por grasas como dices mintiendo, sino por lipoPROTEÍNAS. Así, te lo pongo en mayúsculas para que no engañes a nadie. Y eso las paredes celulares. No hablemos ya de lo evidente que es la función estructural de las proteínas en un cuerpo de bebé en crecimiento, o de las enzimas que son fundamentales para el funcionamiento del cuerpo, etc.



Hay una sutil pero importante diferencia entre mentir y no ser preciso, o entre mentir y equivocarse: que cuando mientes tu intención es engañar.

Le pediría que mantenga un discurso cordial y me conceda al menos el beneficio de la duda: que no opino como usted porque no tengo la misma información que usted, no porque la tenga y la ignoro a propósito para quedar encima.
Aquí estamos para aprender, al menos yo.

Sobre su respuesta: no necesariamente, porque la proporción de músculo y tejido conectivo del adulto es muy superior, por lo que "lo ya existente que se desgasta" bien puede suponer una cantidad mayor (en proporción) que la que el lactante necesita para fabricar su nueva musculatura.

Las membranas celulares, en efecto, están compuestas como al 50% por proteína, al 42% por grasa y al 8% por glúcidos, o sea que "ni pa ti ni pa mí"

Sobre la función estructural, me remito a lo que dije antes: tejido conectivo que crece al cuadrado cuando el cuerpo crece al cubo, tejido óseo principalmente compuesto por minerales y relleno de médula (tuétano) principalmente compuesto por grasas, cerebro y sistema nervioso compuesto principalmente por grasas, abundancia de tejido adiposo, control de temperatura mediante grasa parda...

Que no digo que un lactante no necesite proteína para fabricar tejidos, lo que digo es que proteína no es lo que más necesita, porque la proporción de proteína a renovar es baja, y la proporción de proteína necesaria para el crecimiento (comparada con la de grasa, o la de minerales) también.

De hecho, apostaría a que el momento en el que mayor proporción de proteína necesita el ser humano es durante la infancia y adolescencia


----------



## DonCrisis (13 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> La flora bacteriana de la putrefacción cárnica no tiene nada que ver con la de los hidratos de carbono, así que no influye en el olor. Los bichos que comen hidratos de carbono y azúcares son del tipo de hongos cándida, que producen otros problemas.
> 
> Son los demás los que perciben con más facilidad los olores porque el propio individuo se acostumbra a su olor corporal, a su olor de heces, etc. No digo que no lo pueda percibir, pero lo nota menos, llegando a casos como creer que huelen a rosas o no oler nada anormal.



¿Puede aportar alguna fuente que demuestre que la carne se pudre en el intestino? Yo jamás he sentido eso de las heces especiaomente malolientes al tomar mucha carne y en una búsqueda en Google sólo salen resultados de que es un mito, argumentándolo extensamente. Por eso, y para enriquecer el tema, ¿nos podría enlazar el estudio donde se demuestre que la carne se pudre en el estómago?


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> La flora bacteriana de la putrefacción cárnica no tiene nada que ver con la de los hidratos de carbono, así que no influye en el olor. Los bichos que comen hidratos de carbono y azúcares son del tipo de hongos cándida, que producen otros problemas.
> 
> Son los demás los que perciben con más facilidad los olores porque el propio individuo se acostumbra a su olor corporal, a su olor de heces, etc. No digo que no lo pueda percibir, pero lo nota menos, llegando a casos como creer que huelen a rosas o no oler nada anormal.



¿En qué olor no influye la flora bacteriana? Porque diría que influye (y no poco) en el olor de los gases intestinales, principalmente porque es la que los genera, y tal.

Sobre el olor de las heces, en efecto, poco puedo decirle, puede ser que simplemente me haya acostumbrado. Aunque cuando como más guarrería le aseguro que noto un considerable cambio.
En cualquier caso, como decía antes, no sé cual es el problema de que las heces del carnívoro huelan (teóricamente) peor, si a éste no le molestan y la gente normal (no conozco su caso concreto) no va por ahí husmeando deposiciones ajenas... mientras que el meteorismo tiende a ser compartido, no sé si me sigue.


qbit dijo:


> Los órganos abdominales van a funcionar igual haya o no tripita. La grasa abdominal es mala no porque perjudique el funcionamiento de los órganos abdominales sino porque es un indicador de resistencia a la insulina.



Y un mojón como un piano (ya que hablamos del tema ).
El problema no es la tripita, el problema es cuando esa tripita se debe a la acumulación de grasa visceral, que es CONSECUENCIA, no sólo indicador de la resistencia a la insulina.

Un *hígado graso *(=ejemplo de grasa visceral) no sólo es un problema porque indica insulinorresistencia. Es un problema porque ese exceso de grasa causa daños en el hígado y entorpece su funcionamiento.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿Puede aportar alguna fuente que demuestre que la carne se pudre en el intestino? Yo jamás he sentido eso de las heces especiaomente malolientes al tomar mucha carne y en una búsqueda en Google sólo salen resultados de que es un mito, argumentándolo extensamente. Por eso, y para enriquecer el tema, ¿nos podría enlazar el estudio donde se demuestre que la carne se pudre en el estómago?



Secundo la moción.

Y lo hago con el corazón en la mano, oiga: si de verdad la carne se pudre en el intestino en lugar de asimilarse con tanta eficacia que los carnivoros apenas necesitan descargar, quisiera saberlo para replantearme mi dieta en consecuencia.

Ansioso espero sus fuentes: regla 9 y tal...


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hablando de grasa visceral, hay uno en mi curro que tiene un barrigón que asusta, pero el resto del cuerpo es mas o menos razonable.
> 
> O sea tiene el cuerpo de alguien de 90kg y la barriga de alguien de 120kg por asi decirlo.
> 
> ...



No es casual, sino causal: la grasa visceral es consecuencia de la resistencia a la insulina, que se puede revertir de forma bastante dramática mediante el ayuno.
Menor resistencia a la insulina y mayores periodos de ayuno implican mejor acceso a las reservas de grasa.
Y el cuerpo, que no es imbécil, trata de desembarazarse primero de la grasa que le estorba para otros menesteres.

Ejemplo de huevo frito: este verano he perdido unos 5 o 6 kilos de grasa mediante un plan de 2 ayunos de 48 horas a la semana y 15 minutos al día de ejercicio intenso.
Mi perímetro abdominal ha bajado de 94 a 86, pero la grasa del tetamen no me la quito ni por los cojones, idem las asas de la cintura.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Sep 2019)

Si dejas una pequeña partícula de carne entre las muelas se pudre, claro. 
Eso se debe a que esa pequeña partícula de carne es atacada por las bacterias de la boca, que no son las mismas que las del intestino. Además, eso sucede principalmente porque la partícula de carne se queda ahí quieta, expuesta, en un medio acuoso y cálido, y sin digerir.
La carne en el intestino no se comporta así: ni está quieta, ni está sin digerir, ni en general está expuesta a la flora bacteriana del colon porque se digiere en el intestino delgado en su totalidad, o casi.



> Me guardo su post para analizarlo, gracias. ?Podria indicarme brevemente como evitar esa resistencia a la insulina que menciona? Soy bastante ignorante en el tema. Y por cierto, lo del cubo de arroz con leche lo hago 1 vez al mes, solo tras vigoroso ejercicio fisico (con mucha hambre)… otros van 2 dias a la semana al burger o al kebab… cual seria su dieta ideal, asi en resumen? Gracias
> 
> Edito: manyana intento colgar una foto de mi seccion media.



Para evitar la resistencia a la insulina hay que:

- Procurar no mantener un nivel constantemente elevado de insulina en sangre (no pasarse el día rumiando, ya que cada vez que comemos segregamos insulina)
- Mantener a raya el consumo de fructosa (controlar el consumo de azúcar, jarabe de glucosa-fructosa, sirope de maíz, sacarosa...tiene más alias que la mafia)

Para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina hay dos vías:

- Mantener periodos prolongados de baja insulina en sangre, cuanto más baja y más prolongados, más se recupera (es decir, que se recupera AYUNANDO)
- Hacer ejercicio físico intenso (en el rango anaeróbico, para que el músculo se vacíe de glucógeno), aunque hay que recordar que eso sólo mejora la sensibilidad del tejido muscular.

Mi dieta ideal... buf, qué pregunta más espinosa.
La alimentación tiene que estar adaptada a la persona y a lo que pretende. No es igual la "dieta ideal" de un obeso intentando adelgazar, que la de un adolescente en crecimiento, que la de un deportista de élite, que la de un culturista...
Tampoco es igual la dieta "ideal" de alguien que ya es fuertemente insulinorresistente que la de alguien que no lo es.

Si tuviera que hacer unas recomendaciones generales que más o menos aplicaran a todo serían algo así:

- Come *COMIDA REAL*, no mierda industrial. Si vas a comer hamburguesas, elige la pieza y que el carnicero la pique delante de ti, no compres una de esas bandejas con un 85% de carne y un 15% de "ahhh, sorpreesaa". Si te vas a encajar un kilo de arroz con leche, aprende a hacerlo y cómelo fresco, así sabrás cuánto azúcar lleva (o mejor, lo puedes endulzar con miel, o con estevia) y que no lleva e-XXX ni mierdas varias. Si vas a comer pan, procura que sea lo menos industrial posible, de fermentación lenta, que no sea sólo de trigo moderno, etc. Y así con todo. 

- No le tengas miedo a las GRASAS NATURALES, lo de que la grasa engorda es un camelo, y un consumo adecuado de grasa es IMPRESCINDIBLE para el buen funcionamiento del sistema endocrino (la mayoría de las hormonas son de base grasa). 

- Come dos, o como mucho tres veces al día. Lo de que si te pasas tres horas sin comer morirás entre horribles sufrimientos es otro camelo

- Haz un ayuno prolongado (>36 horas, idealmente 72-96 horas) de vez en cuando, una vez al trimestre, por ejemplo. *SIEMPRE Y CUANDO ESTÉS SANO*, ojo, y *SI TE ENCUENTRAS MAL Y NO SE TE PASA CON HIDRATACIÓN Y ELECTROLITOS, PARA DE INMEDIATO.* De hecho, para los primeros ayunos prolongados mejor si tienes supervisión médica, por si acaso. Niños, enfermos, ancianos y embarazadas *NO DEBERÍAN AYUNAR*

- Una vez hayas hecho dos o tres ayunos prolongados, simplemente *ESCUCHA A TU CUERPO. *Gracias al ayuno habrás recuperado la mayor parte de la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida, y también habrás recuperado la *sensibilidad a la leptina*, que juega un papel muy importante en el mecanismo de saciedad. Con los mecanismos de saciedad en funcionamiento, tu cuerpo sabe mejor que tú lo que le falta y lo que le sobra.

Una última recomendación:* LA VIDA ESTÁ PARA VIVIRLA*. 
Si te empeñas en llevar la alimentación perfecta, como decía el chiste, no sé si vivirás más, pero lo que es seguro es que *se te va a hacer eterno*
No se trata de ser el triste que pide agua con gas en las bodas y rechaza la tarta en los cumpleaños. Se trata de entender cómo afecta la alimentación a tu cuerpo y cómo compensar el placer de la comida y sus consecuencias sobre la salud con herramientas que sean útiles y eficaces.

Hay un tiempo para nacer y uno para morir, uno para sembrar y uno para cosechar.
También hay un tiempo para festejar y otro para ayunar.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (13 Sep 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿Puede aportar alguna fuente que demuestre que la carne se pudre en el intestino? Yo jamás he sentido eso de las heces especiaomente malolientes al tomar mucha carne y en una búsqueda en Google sólo salen resultados de que es un mito, argumentándolo extensamente. Por eso, y para enriquecer el tema, ¿nos podría enlazar el estudio donde se demuestre que la carne se pudre en el estómago?



No hay fuente porque es mentira.

Eso lo sueltan dentro de su mitologia vegana para justificar que comerse 1 kilo de garbanzos para la proteina es de lo bueno lo mejor. Los pedos garbanceros deben de oirse en Marte, pero no la carne ej muu mala.

Precisamente con la dieta sin harinas se acaban los gases y las malas digestiones y las acideces...en fin.


----------



## fmc (13 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si dejas una pequeña partícula de carne entre las muelas se pudre, claro.
> Eso se debe a que esa pequeña partícula de carne es atacada por las bacterias de la boca, que no son las mismas que las del intestino. Además, eso sucede principalmente porque la partícula de carne se queda ahí quieta, expuesta, en un medio acuoso y cálido, y sin digerir.
> La carne en el intestino no se comporta así: ni está quieta, ni está sin digerir, ni en general está expuesta a la flora bacteriana del colon porque se digiere en el intestino delgado en su totalidad, o casi.



Aparte de que en la boca hay oxígeno, que es necesario para que algo se pudra... no tengo tan claro que en los intestinos haya grandes cantidades de oxígeno...


----------



## Rauxa (13 Sep 2019)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿Puede aportar alguna fuente que demuestre que la carne se pudre en el intestino? Yo jamás he sentido eso de las heces especiaomente malolientes al tomar mucha carne y en una búsqueda en Google sólo salen resultados de que es un mito, argumentándolo extensamente. Por eso, y para enriquecer el tema, ¿nos podría enlazar el estudio donde se demuestre que la carne se pudre en el estómago?



Ahora te lo enlazara, ya veras.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es casual, sino causal: la grasa visceral es consecuencia de la resistencia a la insulina, que se puede revertir de forma bastante dramática mediante el ayuno.
> Menor resistencia a la insulina y mayores periodos de ayuno implican mejor acceso a las reservas de grasa.
> Y el cuerpo, que no es imbécil, trata de desembarazarse primero de la grasa que le estorba para otros menesteres.
> 
> ...



El ayuno no tiene nada que ver.
La grasa visceral de toda la vida ha sido fácil de quitar con una dieta normal +ejercicio. Es decir puro deficit calórico.
La grasa de tetas y cintura está asociada con estrogenos y la grasa subcutánea. Es la mas dificil (imposible a veces) de quitar aun te mueras de hambre ya que el cuerpo tiende por genética a quitar antes parte del musculo que la de esas partes del cuerpo ya que evolutivamente ese tipo de grasa se asociaba con la supervivencia de la hembra.


----------



## DonCrisis (13 Sep 2019)

Si dejas la carne 2 DÍAS sí, se pudre. Pero el proceso digestivo tarda entre 2-4 horas en estómago y entre 6-8 en intestino delgado. En ese proceso se ha juntado con varios ácidos y sustancias y se ha procesado y desagregado completamente. Creo que no es comparable un trayecto de unas horas con ácidos diversos y un procesado intenso que dos días en una muela...


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> El ayuno no tiene nada que ver.
> La grasa visceral de toda la vida ha sido fácil de quitar con una dieta normal +ejercicio. Es decir puro deficit calórico.
> La grasa de tetas y cintura está asociada con estrogenos y la grasa subcutánea. Es la mas dificil (imposible a veces) de quitar aun te mueras de hambre ya que el cuerpo tiende por genética a quitar antes parte del musculo que la de esas partes del cuerpo ya que evolutivamente ese tipo de grasa se asociaba con la supervivencia de la hembra.



Diselo a los runners que conozco. Los de cierta edad con barriguita y piernas fibrosas. Todos con su pasta antes de correr, sus batidos, barritas...

La resistencia a la insulina no perdona hamijo.

Pd. Adivina que organo esta en esa zina abdominal y que hormona produce


----------



## tarchan (13 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> El ayuno no tiene nada que ver.
> La grasa visceral de toda la vida ha sido fácil de quitar con una dieta normal +ejercicio. Es decir puro deficit calórico.
> La grasa de tetas y cintura está asociada con estrogenos y la grasa subcutánea. Es la mas dificil (imposible a veces) de quitar aun te mueras de hambre ya que el cuerpo tiende por genética a quitar antes parte del musculo que la de esas partes del cuerpo ya que evolutivamente ese tipo de grasa se asociaba con la supervivencia de la hembra.



Quitarse esa grasa agarrada es siempre jodido, solo se va estando muy bajo de grasa y tirando de alfa-2 bloqueador y cardio en ayunas.


----------



## bizarre (13 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> El ayuno no tiene nada que ver.
> La grasa visceral de toda la vida ha sido fácil de quitar con una dieta normal +ejercicio. Es decir puro deficit calórico.
> La grasa de tetas y cintura está asociada con estrogenos y la grasa subcutánea. Es la mas dificil (imposible a veces) de quitar aun te mueras de hambre ya que el cuerpo tiende por genética a quitar antes parte del musculo que la de esas partes del cuerpo ya que evolutivamente ese tipo de grasa se asociaba con la supervivencia de la hembra.



Yo con 46 años estoy en 55 kilos, pecho y cintura normal- poca, pero tengo las piernas llenas de celulitis, toooda la grasa se me acumula ahí, sé que en mujeres es más normal y yo además no hago ejercicio pero es un asco
Comiendo lo mismo( yo en menor cantidad) mi marido tiene un porcentaje de grasa bajiiiisimo y yo lo tengo alto aunque físicamente no lo aparente

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panko21 (14 Sep 2019)

El punto 1 es directamente falso, de verdad piensas que vas a tener un trozo de filete así tal cual en el intestino? O sea q según usted los ácidos del estómago, cuyo pH en nuestro caso se aproxima al de un carroñero, no descompone y sirve para nada?. Uno caga lo que come en 6-8 horas después de comerlo por lo que directamente es imposible lo de 2-4 días, básicamente xq se activa cuando se lleva más de 4-5 horas sin comer. 

La verdura no evita nada, un exceso de fibra y un pH bajo (producido por tomar Omeprazol, poca proteína animal, tener +65 años, etc..) pueden producir entre otros SIBO, gases y molestias. 

Así que como bien le apunta hay que comer todo la comida real posible, sea vegetal o animal y no tenerle miedo a un chuletón (ni comerlo todos los días), a unas nueces o pistachos xq tengan mucha grasa.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me hace gracia el comentario veganer de siempre de que la carne se pudre en el intestino, existe un sistema cuando se ayuna que limpia en intestino. Claro que la verdura también de pudre o mejor dicho fermenta como la carne. Pero los *comehojas* siempre hablan de la putrefacción de la carne.



A mí lo que me hace gracia es observar el lenguaje de mala hostia que usáis. Que si comehojas, que si le salen arcoiris por el ojete, etc.

No es lo mismo fermentar que pudrirse, listo. La fermentación genera mayoritariamente nutrientes, mientras que la putrefacción sólo toxinas.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hay una sutil pero importante diferencia entre mentir y no ser preciso, o entre mentir y equivocarse: que cuando mientes tu intención es engañar.
> 
> Le pediría que mantenga un discurso cordial y me conceda al menos el beneficio de la duda: que no opino como usted porque no tengo la misma información que usted, no porque la tenga y la ignoro a propósito para quedar encima.



Primero ahórrate comentarios como que te salen arcoiris por el ojete y entonces exige respeto, que hay muchas maneras de insultar y las ironías con mala hostia son una de ellas.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Las membranas celulares, en efecto, están compuestas como al 50% por proteína, al 42% por grasa y al 8% por glúcidos, o sea que "ni pa ti ni pa mí"



Más bien pa mí que pa ti. Exactamente, 50/42 = 19% más de proteínas que grasas sólo en las membranas celulares, en algo que decías que el cuerpo necesitaba sólo grasa.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre su respuesta: no necesariamente, porque la proporción de músculo y tejido conectivo del adulto es muy superior, por lo que "lo ya existente que se desgasta" bien puede suponer una cantidad mayor (en proporción) que la que el lactante necesita para fabricar su nueva musculatura.



Podría ser, o podría ser que no.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre la función estructural, me remito a lo que dije antes: tejido conectivo que crece al cuadrado cuando el cuerpo crece al cubo, tejido óseo principalmente compuesto por minerales y relleno de médula (tuétano) principalmente compuesto por grasas, cerebro y sistema nervioso compuesto principalmente por grasas, abundancia de tejido adiposo, control de temperatura mediante grasa parda...



A mí no me cabe dudas de que el bebé necesita más proteínas en % que un adulto, por ejemplo para:

* Músculos para mover ese cuerpo cada vez más grande.
* Enzimas para las reacciones metabólicas.
* Mantenimiento del pH.
* Contracción muscular.
* Producir anticuerpos y sistema inmunológico, y hacerlo deprisa, para evitar pillar infecciones.
* Etc.

Sobre que el cerebro es principalmente grasa, no lo creo. Las neuronas están muy ramificadas y esas estructuras son estructuras y como tal, proteínas. La grasa es sólo la capa exterior. Las células, sean del cerebro o de donde sean, están formadas por proteínas, tienen enzimas, tienen ADN y ARN (proteínas), que son cadenas muy largas que caben porque están enrolladas, tienen orgánulos que son estructuras con sus proteínas, etc.

Y todo suministrado con un bajísimo % de proteínas en la leche materna, desmontando así la obsesión proteínica de aquí.

Pero es lógico, porque cuando alguien ayuna una semana, lo que el individuo pierde primero es grasa sobrante y sin ingerir proteínas, mejora su estado de salud sin "desproteinizarse", lo cual sugiere fuertemente que no hay tal necesidad de proteínas salvo en gente de gimnasio.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿En qué olor no influye la flora bacteriana? Porque diría que influye (y no poco) en el olor de los gases intestinales, principalmente porque es la que los genera, y tal.
> 
> Sobre el olor de las heces, en efecto, poco puedo decirle, puede ser que simplemente me haya acostumbrado. Aunque cuando como más guarrería le aseguro que noto un considerable cambio.
> En cualquier caso, como decía antes, no sé cual es el problema de que las heces del carnívoro huelan (teóricamente) peor, si a éste no le molestan y la gente normal (no conozco su caso concreto) no va por ahí husmeando deposiciones ajenas... mientras que el meteorismo tiende a ser compartido, no sé si me sigue.



No influye en que quien es carnívoro tiene una flora bacteriana distinta de quien es vegetariano. La carne se pudre con muchísima facilidad. De hecho, en cuanto el animal se muere o le matan empieza a pudrirse y sólo se detiene o aminora con refrigeración o conservantes. El olor que desprende es nauseabundo. La carne es así comida en la naturaleza RÁPIDAMENTE por carnívoros en cuanto cazan y por carroñeros en cuanto lo divisan, y si no, por gusanos y bichos. Todos esos problemas no suceden con los vegetales o las frutas, que están hechos para ser comidos por nosotros.

El intestino de los carnívoros es mucho más corto que el de los humanos y digieren la comida (carne) deprisa sin que dé tiempo a pudrirse. Los humanos tardamos mucho más en digerir la carne, porque no somos carnívoros.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un *hígado graso *(=ejemplo de grasa visceral) no sólo es un problema porque indica insulinorresistencia. Es un problema porque ese exceso de grasa causa daños en el hígado y entorpece su funcionamiento.



¿Dónde está el estudio que afirme eso? En cualquier caso, es el único órgano al que la grasa visceral perjudicaría, que no lo creo, salvo casos exagerados.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2019)

De eso sí son unos entendidos en este hilo y ya te han respondido.

Comer lo más crudo posible, principalmente frutas, hortalizas, semillas. Comer huevos y pescados antes que carne animal. De una semilla vegetal o animal (huevo) sale un ser vivo entero, luego es un alimento con muchos nutrientes. Así, huevo >> carne.

Comer poco y pocas veces al día (una o dos), que está correlacionado con la salud y la longevidad y se sabe con los idolatrados estudios actuales pero se sabe desde hace dos mil años. No mezclar tipos de comidas. Comer la fruta y el postre si tiene azúcares al principio de la comida.

Hacer poco ejercicio para que la máquina que es el cuerpo no se desgaste demasiado a largo plazo, pero no demasiado poco para que no se "oxide" por falta de uso.
Comer comidas fermentadas: Hacer caso de la sabiduría tradicional.

Cuando hace años en el foro puse las recomendaciones alimenticias del evangelio esenio de la paz, se quedaron ojipláticos, y ahora ya han asimilado algunas cosas como el ayuno, comer pocas veces al día o comer crudo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Primero ahórrate comentarios como que te salen arcoiris por el ojete y entonces exige respeto, que hay muchas maneras de insultar y las ironías con mala hostia son una de ellas.



Ná que ver: el toma y daca jocoso es una cosa, dudar de la buena fe del adversario, otra muy diferente.
Si cree que miento, o que debato con mala fe, en realidad no tenemos nada más que hablar ¿Para qué?

Aparte, de que un servidor, de mala hostia, ná de ná, la maldad que haya usted interpretado en mis comentarios la ha traído usted de casa.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Sep 2019)

A burbuja se viene ya llorado de casa.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Todos esos problemas no suceden con los vegetales o las frutas, que están hechos para ser comidos por nosotros.



será al revés, no?


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Más bien pa mí que pa ti. Exactamente, 50/42 = 19% más de proteínas que grasas sólo en las membranas celulares, en algo que decías que el cuerpo necesitaba sólo grasa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.medigraphic.com/pdfs/conapeme/pm-2011/pm113f.pdf

Aquí un estudio sobre la composición corporal del feto hasta su nacimiento, el recién nacido presenta un 14% en peso de grasa corporal y un 11.8% de proteínas. De agua, un 72.4%





Aquí dos diapositivas de esta presentación sobre composición corporal en lactantes, según la cual a los 6 meses el lactante ha subido su % de grasa del 14% al 30,13%, mientras que el % de proteína ha pasado del 11,8% al 11,19% (16,3% de la masa magra).


Así pues, el recién nacido, pesando 3,4 kg, tiene unos 476 g de grasa y unos 401 g de proteína, y a los 6 meses, pesando 8 kg, tiene unos 2,41 kg de grasa y unos 895 g de proteínas.

Es decir, en medio año el bebé gana unos 494 g de proteínas, lo que supondrían unos 2,7 gramos al día. 
Eso, considerando el peso medio del bebé (la media entre el peso al nacer y el peso a los seis meses) supone *menos de medio gramo por kilo al día*

Juzgue usted, con los datos en la mano, que igual es mejor que con elucubraciones y convencimientos.



> Pero es lógico, porque cuando alguien ayuna una semana, lo que el individuo pierde primero es grasa sobrante y sin ingerir proteínas, mejora su estado de salud sin "desproteinizarse", lo cual sugiere fuertemente que no hay tal necesidad de proteínas salvo en gente de gimnasio.



Ojo, que yo ni siquiera defiendo que sea necesaria una enorme cantidad de proteína en la dieta. Me limitaba a señalar que tenía serias dudas de que se pudiera extrapolar las necesidades proteicas de un lactante a las de un adulto.

Sobre el tema del ayuno: sucede que el cuerpo tiene reservas proteicas para esos casos, y que cuando esas reservas se agotan, antes que desproteínizarse perdiendo tejidos funcionales, lo que hace el cuerpo es *reciclar tejido conectivo sobrante*

Por eso los ex-gordos de "mi vida con trescientos kilos" *parecen ardillas voladoras*, mientras que los pacientes del Dr Fung *nunca han necesitado operarse para retirar el exceso de piel*

Pero una cosa es que haya abundancia de reservas, y otra muy distinta cuales sean las necesidades proteicas para mantener la homeostasis corporal


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> No influye en que quien es carnívoro tiene una flora bacteriana distinta de quien es vegetariano. La carne se pudre con muchísima facilidad. De hecho, en cuanto el animal se muere o le matan empieza a pudrirse y sólo se detiene o aminora con refrigeración o conservantes. El olor que desprende es nauseabundo. La carne es así comida en la naturaleza RÁPIDAMENTE por carnívoros en cuanto cazan y por carroñeros en cuanto lo divisan, y si no, por gusanos y bichos. Todos esos problemas no suceden con los vegetales o las frutas, que están hechos para ser comidos por nosotros.
> 
> El intestino de los carnívoros es mucho más corto que el de los humanos y digieren la comida (carne) deprisa sin que dé tiempo a pudrirse. Los humanos tardamos mucho más en digerir la carne, porque no somos carnívoros.



Bueno, con refrigeración, con conservantes O CON ANAEROBIA.
Ya sabe, aquello de envasar las cosas al vacío, y tal. Que diría yo que en el intestino mucho aire no debe de haber.

Sobre el intestino de los carnívoros y el de los humanos: el primero es corto porque la carne se asimila rápido, así que no es necesario más.
El segundo es más largo, no porque tardemos mucho en digerir la carne, sino porque está diseñado para muchas otras cosas además de la carne.

La afirmación de que los humanos digieren la carne más despacio no tiene ningún fundamento científico. 




> ¿Dónde está el estudio que afirme eso? En cualquier caso, es el único órgano al que la grasa visceral perjudicaría, que no lo creo, salvo casos exagerados.



Oiga ¿No sabe usted lo que es el hígado graso? Hígado graso: MedlinePlus en español

Y supongo que tener el corazón enfundado en grasa debe de ser cojonudo para su buen funcionamiento La grasa situada alrededor del corazón predice el riesgo de enfermedad CV y DM2

En fin...


----------



## fmc (15 Sep 2019)

Esta gente todavía no ha descubierto los embutidos....


----------



## Rain dog (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> De eso sí son unos entendidos en este hilo y ya te han respondido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, salvo lo de la fruta.

Me da pereza exponer porqués y demás. Solo diré que mi consejo es optar por las menos dulces (como la manzana verde), y tomarlas de temporada y de forma ocasional. Son golosinas de la naturaleza que han sido modificadas por la agricultura para ser más grandes y dulces. El sabor dulce te "vicia" el paladar. Hay que evitarlo todo lo posible.

Personalmente, que me gusta el café sin azúcar, la achicoria, el chocolate 100%..., me resultan empalagosas.

Y lo de los crudos, como dice el compañero, es importantísimo para una buena salud intestinal. Una mala salud intestinal es el origen de multitud de enfermedades.

En serio: comed CRUDOS (pepino, cebolla, zanahoria, espinacas...)


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Primero ahórrate comentarios como que te salen arcoiris por el ojete y entonces exige respeto, que hay muchas maneras de insultar y las ironías con mala hostia son una de ellas.



Vaya piel mas fina tienes, Koala.

Smiling es de lo mas fino y caballeroso que hay por aqui y tiene infinita paciencia con vuestras chaladuras.

Yo no soy tan fino y afirmo que sacar tanta proteina de legumbres convierte vuestro ojete en la zona cero de Fukushima.

So THAT'S Why Beans Give You Gas

'Las legumbres poseen un alto contenido en oligosacáridos, que es un tipo de almidón resistente que nuestro intestino no puede descomponer y se queda sin digerir hasta que llega al colon. Por tanto, los oligosacáridos se descomponen por medio de fermentación bacterial, que produce gases", señala Hogan. "En esto son diferentes a otros alimentos, de ahí que provoquen más gases en comparación con otras comidas".'

A los veganos comehiervas los tomaremos en serio cuando contesten con franqueza intelectual las siguientes preguntas:
- Cuantos suplementos toman diariamente y de que tipo.
- Cuantos años llevan esa dieta extricta y que problemas de salud estan notando.
- Cual es ese simio frugivoro del que hablais y estamos tan proximos ge eticamemte en alimentacion.
- Que problemas digestivos notais con tan alta ingesta de legumbres.
- Cuanto omega 3 y B12 tomais al dia.

Si alterais la realidad no os tomara nadie en serio y sois carne de burla y escarnio publico.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vaya piel mas fina tienes, *Koala*.



¿Ve, caballero, lo que es el fino hijoputismo?
Aunque por lo que a mí respecta, un dardo bien tirado es un plus en un adversario.
Pero vamos, ahí ya, cada cual.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Diselo a los runners que conozco. Los de cierta edad con barriguita y piernas fibrosas. Todos con su pasta antes de correr, sus batidos, barritas...
> 
> La resistencia a la insulina no perdona hamijo.
> 
> Pd. Adivina que organo esta en esa zina abdominal y que hormona produce



Los runners desarrollan un metabolismo y cuerpo tendente a resistir ejercicios de baja intensidad y larga duración. Ahi puedes incluir la resistencia a la insulina y todo lo que quieras, está todo integrado.
Asi que el cuerpo desarrolla estrategias de defensa de tomar algo mas de proteina y grasa de otras zonas y dejar siempre de la barriga por si las moscas.


P.S Se pueden establecer lineas generales de una dieta sana: verduras, hidratos complejos en su justa medida, proteinas, grasas no saturadas... pero cada uno va a contar el cuento a su manera porque cada persona tiene un cuerpo con unas caracteristicas únicas a la hora de acumular grasa, donde hacerlo, crear proteina y de la forma de que lo hace.


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Sep 2019)

qbit dijo:


> No influye en que quien es carnívoro tiene una flora bacteriana distinta de quien es vegetariano. La carne se pudre con muchísima facilidad. De hecho, en cuanto el animal se muere o le matan empieza a pudrirse y sólo se detiene o aminora con refrigeración o conservantes. El olor que desprende es nauseabundo. La carne es así comida en la naturaleza RÁPIDAMENTE por carnívoros en cuanto cazan y por carroñeros en cuanto lo divisan, y si no, por gusanos y bichos. Todos esos problemas no suceden con los vegetales o las frutas, que están hechos para ser comidos por nosotros.
> 
> El intestino de los carnívoros es mucho más corto que el de los humanos y digieren la comida (carne) deprisa sin que dé tiempo a pudrirse. Los humanos tardamos mucho más en digerir la carne, porque no somos carnívoros.
> 
> ...



Creo que sin querer ha pasado por alto mi comentario donde le pido un estudio que diga que la carne se pudre en el intestino. He estado buscando por Google y no he encontrado nada. Como usted no para de afirmar esto, supongo que es porque tiene fuentes fiables que demuestran su afirmación. Le pido de nuevo que nos enlace esas fuentes para que todos podamos aprender. 

Es justo que si usted pide estudios (lo hace en el mismo comentario que respondo), nos ofrezca los estudios de sus afirmaciones. Será bastante útil para que todos aprendamos algo. Por ello, de nuevo, le pido que nos enlace los estudios que afirman que la carne se pudre en el intestino.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los runners desarrollan un metabolismo y cuerpo tendente a resistir ejercicios de baja intensidad y larga duración. Ahi puedes incluir la resistencia a la insulina y todo lo que quieras, está todo integrado.
> Asi que el cuerpo desarrolla estrategias de defensa de tomar algo mas de proteina y grasa de otras zonas y dejar siempre de la barriga por si las moscas.
> 
> 
> P.S Se pueden establecer lineas generales de una dieta sana: verduras, hidratos complejos en su justa medida, proteinas, grasas no saturadas... pero cada uno va a contar el cuento a su manera porque cada persona tiene un cuerpo con unas caracteristicas únicas a la hora de acumular grasa, donde hacerlo, crear proteina y de la forma de que lo hace.



Iba bien hasta lo de las grasas 'no saturadas'.

Mas alla de pura propaganda de los medios no hay nada que respalde eso.

Lo de los hidratos complejos a que se refiere?

Sobre las grasas saturadas ya se ha hablado largo y tendido y son absolutamente beneficiosas y necesarias para que no te de un infarto o un ictus.

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)







La grafica del estudio PURE es demoledora, mas grasa saturada = menos mortalidad todas las causas.

Pd. Ultimamente estan poniendo de pago para leer los estudios completos. La grafica la he sacado de post antiguo. Estos del Lancet no te dejan leerlo todo sin soltar pasta. Negocio o una forma de capar informacion al populacho...mal pensao soy.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Iba bien hasta lo de las grasas 'no saturadas'.
> 
> Mas alla de pura propaganda de los medios no hay nada que respalde eso.
> 
> ...



Hidratos que están integrados con otros componentes, como fibra.
Legumbres, hortalizas, arroz integral, pasta/pan de harina integral, frutos secos. Vamos es algo ya muy hablado.

Sobre las grasas no saturadas quiero decir que hay que combinarla con la grasa animal(no pescado), la grasa de pescado azul, salmón, aceite de oliva.

Las grasas saturadas si consumes proteina animal te las comes si o si, lo que quiero decir que a parte de la carne intentar evitar grasa de fritos, dulces, productos procesados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hidratos que están integrados con otros componentes, como fibra.
> Legumbres, hortalizas, arroz integral, pasta/pan de harina integral, frutos secos. Vamos es algo ya muy hablado.
> 
> Sobre las grasas no saturadas quiero decir que hay que combinarla con la grasa animal(no pescado), la grasa de pescado azul, salmón, aceite de oliva.
> ...



Es algo muy hablado pero ciertas imprecisiones se convierten en errores de bulto.

Pasta/pan de harina integral no deja de ser un refinado. Esto se agrava cuando en España al menos eso simplemente no existe. Todo es harina blanca de trigo con aditivos y 'paja' para etiquetarlo como integral. Un programa de investigacion no fue capaz de encontrar ese pan integral (magico cual unicornio) ni en franquicias ni en hornos artesanales.

Lo de las grasas saturadas tiene mas traca. Hace 50 años la base de la reposteria era manteca de cerdo. La casqueria se consumia abundantemente. Esa gente es la que ahora pasa de los 90 años.

No basta cob comer la grasa saturada que va con la carne muchas veces desgrasada. Hay que buscar esas piezas con grasa, ese tocino iberico y esa casqueria de toda la vida.

Se tiende a confundir esos productos procesados que contienen grasas saturadas alteradas por quimicos y altas temperaturas. Son malas por alteradas no por saturadas. Es el timo del tocomocho hecho grasa (donde esta la bolita?).

Con los fritos pasa lo mismo. Una freidora con aceite 8 horas sacando platos de morro...nope.

Unos boquerones fritos con aceite de oliva virgen pues ni tan mal. Y el morro frito/rehogado a baja temperatura que yo me hago pues una maravilla.

Son simplificaciones burdas que calan en el imaginario colectivo, en vez de decirle a la señora de turno 'no sea guarra y no use seis veces el mismo aceite con las croquetas'

Por supuesto pescado azul a tutiplen y aceite de oliva virgen a gallete. 

Y cuidado que tienes dieta de profesionales con la advertencia 'tres cucharadas soperas de aove al dia' que son 'facepalm' de verguenza ajena.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Sep 2019)

Sobre la casquería... mucha casquería no tiene tanta grasa como la gente se cree. Unos callos andarán sobre el 8-10% de grasa y unas orejas de cerdo, patas de gallina, etc me imagino que mucho será gelatina en su mayor parte.

Sobre la harina integral, yo creo que tienes razón. En España es dificil encontrar un pan integral de verdad. La pasta integral o no solo como en plan social o capricho muy ocasionalmente.

Al final lo de las dietas mas allá de modas pues es sentido común. Yo este fin de semana me he ventilado unas buenas hamburguesas (con mucha ensalda, unos pimientos asados y sin ketchup, ni pan) y con un poco de quinoa.
Mañana intentaré que las proteinas vengan mas de atún, huevos y lacteos desnatados.
Los hidratos no consumo entre semana pan mas que nada porque me da pereza hacer uno bueno y encontrar uno decente por donde vivo pues no hay. Asi que mis hidratos mas obvios(además de verduras y leche) vienen de frutos secos, legumbres alguna ingesta pequeña de arroz integral.
También algún dia a la semana pues tengo que comer "mal" con amigos y consumo pan, pizza o algun plato con hidratos pero intento moderarme.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hidratos que están integrados con otros componentes, como fibra.
> Legumbres, hortalizas, arroz integral, pasta/pan de harina integral, frutos secos. Vamos es algo ya muy hablado.
> 
> Sobre las grasas no saturadas quiero decir que hay que combinarla con la grasa animal(no pescado), la grasa de pescado azul, salmón, aceite de oliva.
> ...




El aceite de oliva tiene más del 15% de grasa saturada.

La única grasa mala es la trans.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> El aceite de oliva tiene más del 15% de grasa saturada.
> 
> La única grasa mala es la trans.



A ver si esto va a ser como los británico con su escala de alimentos "healthy"
Si bebes 15 litros de agua de una sentada también te mueres.
La proporción de grasa saturada que te puedas tomar al aliñar una ensalada pues es poca.
Si te tomas panceta de cerdo o bacon cada dia pues la grasa saturada es mucha.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ver si esto va a ser como los británico con su escala de alimentos "healthy"
> Si bebes 15 litros de agua de una sentada también te mueres.
> La proporción de grasa saturada que te puedas tomar al aliñar una ensalada pues es poca.
> Si te tomas panceta de cerdo o bacon cada dia pues la grasa saturada es mucha.



Mucha y buena, habria que añadir.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ver si esto va a ser como los británico con su escala de alimentos "healthy"
> Si bebes 15 litros de agua de una sentada también te mueres.
> La proporción de grasa saturada que te puedas tomar al aliñar una ensalada pues es poca.
> Si te tomas panceta de cerdo o bacon cada dia pues la grasa saturada es mucha.



Pues lo mismo que con el agua.
Tu conoces a alguien que coma panceta cada día? 

Cuando uno come comida REAL, no puede abusar. Hay un entorno metabolico y hormomal que impide que te metas 4L de agua del tirón o te comas cada día medio kilo de panceta. No se puede.
Tu conoces a alguien que se meta 5 naranjas de una tacada?

Se abusa de los macarrones, del pan, de la pizza...Comemos harinas en diferentes formatos 5-7 veces al día y el día siguiente, más.
Con comida REAL esto no pasa.

La palabra "moderación" es la culpable de la epidemia de obesidad.


----------



## fmc (15 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Iba bien hasta lo de las grasas 'no saturadas'.
> 
> Mas alla de pura propaganda de los medios no hay nada que respalde eso.
> 
> ...



Su estudio, gracias...
https://repository.nwu.ac.za/bitstream/handle/10394/26295/Associations_of_fats.pdf?sequence=1


----------



## pepeleches (16 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tu conoces a alguien que se meta 5 naranjas de una tacada?



Cualquiera que se beba un baso de zumo. Es decir..al menos la mitad de la población. 

No hace ni una semana que discutía con un amigo de esto. Él se cerraba al hecho de que el zumo, si era natural, no podía ser malo. Pero es que hay gente que se puede tomar 3 ó 4 vasos de zumo al día. Y eso puede ser comerse todo el azúcar de 10-15 naranjas, con el agravante de hacerlo sin la fibra que 'frene' un poco el que la insulina se dispare.

Me gusta mucho la fruta, y un par de piezas caen todos los días. Pero lo que no se imagina quien no se preocupa de leer un poco es que tomarse varios vasos de zumo al día es bastante peor que comerse un chuletón. Encima piensan que están tomando algo sanísimo...


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Sep 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Cualquiera que se beba un baso de zumo. Es decir..al menos la mitad de la población.
> 
> No hace ni una semana que discutía con un amigo de esto. Él se cerraba al hecho de que el zumo, si era natural, no podía ser malo. Pero es que hay gente que se puede tomar 3 ó 4 vasos de zumo al día. Y eso puede ser comerse todo el azúcar de 10-15 naranjas, con el agravante de hacerlo sin la fibra que 'frene' un poco el que la insulina se dispare.
> 
> Me gusta mucho la fruta, y un par de piezas caen todos los días. Pero lo que no se imagina quien no se preocupa de leer un poco es que tomarse varios vasos de zumo al día es bastante peor que comerse un chuletón. Encima piensan que están tomando algo sanísimo...



Jé, es que a eso se refería Rauxa: a que un zumo no son cinco naranjas, es el zumo de cinco naranjas.
Es el ejemplo perfecto que ilustra cómo el refino vuelve peligroso algo que de otro modo sería natural y saludable.

El zumo ("naranja refinada") contiene todos los azúcares de cinco naranjas y nada de la fibra que normalmente los acompaña. Y te puedes apretar un litro de zumo sin sudar. Pero nadie que no lo esté haciendo como parte de una apuesta absurda se comería las naranjas necesarias para hacer un litro de zumo, ni siquiera las que hacen falta para un vaso.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que con el agua.
> *Tu conoces a alguien que coma panceta cada día?*
> 
> Cuando uno come comida REAL, no puede abusar. Hay un entorno metabolico y hormomal que impide que te metas 4L de agua del tirón o te comas cada día medio kilo de panceta. No se puede.
> ...



Pues la verdad que unas cuantas. Morro, panceta, tocino, cerdo frito.... o bien embutidos con mucha grasa (morcilla, longaniza, butifarra). No es que sea muy normal pero tampoco es algo raro.
Naranjas como te ha dicho un forero es muy fácil pasarse con zumos, batidos o simplemente si te descuidas un dia de verano comiendo mucha fruta aunque no sean todas naranjas.

Si que te doy razón que lo más facil de pasarse es con los hidratos, pero con las grasas saturadas según en que ambientes también. Ten en cuenta que vivimos en una cultura de tapeo, comiditas, terraceo y vida social en torno a eso. Según como sea tu vida fácilmente te puedes pasar con las grasas.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Sep 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Cualquiera que se beba un baso de zumo. Es decir..al menos la mitad de la población.
> 
> No hace ni una semana que discutía con un amigo de esto. Él se cerraba al hecho de que el zumo, si era natural, no podía ser malo. Pero es que hay gente que se puede tomar 3 ó 4 vasos de zumo al día. Y eso puede ser comerse todo el azúcar de 10-15 naranjas, con el agravante de hacerlo sin la fibra que 'frene' un poco el que la insulina se dispare.
> 
> Me gusta mucho la fruta, y un par de piezas caen todos los días. Pero lo que no se imagina quien no se preocupa de leer un poco es que tomarse varios vasos de zumo al día es bastante peor que comerse un chuletón. Encima piensan que están tomando algo sanísimo...



Yo mismo hace muchos años cometía ese error. Me ventilaba un tetrabrick de zumo casi al dia perfectamente porque pensaba, si es fruta es sano y mejor que una cocacola . .


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues la verdad que unas cuantas. Morro, panceta, tocino, cerdo frito.... o bien embutidos con mucha grasa (morcilla, longaniza, butifarra). No es que sea muy normal pero tampoco es algo raro.



¿A diario? ¿Sin pan? ¿En qué cantidades?

Lo pregunto porque, pese a que no me extraña nada lo que describe, sí que me llamaría la atención que fueran cantidades importantes (más de medio kilo al día, por ejemplo) todos los días y sin pan.
Mire, desde pequeño me decían que lo fuerte había que comerlo con pan, porque si no sentaba mal.
Lo gracioso es que, aunque era perfectamente cierto, lo estaban interpretando al revés: no es que el chorizo sin pan siente mal, es que el pan bloquea la sensación de saciedad (incluso de empacho) que causaría comer demasiada grasa.



> Naranjas como te ha dicho un forero es muy fácil pasarse con zumos, batidos o simplemente si te descuidas un dia de verano comiendo mucha fruta aunque no sean todas naranjas.



Mucha fruta entera, salvo que sea de la que es rica en azúcar y pobre en fibra (por ejemplo, uvas), también difícil.
Primero, porque te llenas.
Segundo porque si te pasas con la fruta, al día siguiente no te dan ganas de repetir.



> Si que te doy razón que lo más facil de pasarse es con los hidratos, pero con las grasas saturadas según en que ambientes también. Ten en cuenta que vivimos en una cultura de tapeo, comiditas, terraceo y vida social en torno a eso. Según como sea tu vida fácilmente te puedes pasar con las grasas.



Reitero que todo el tapeo, terraceo, comiditas y vida social se centran alrededor de la omnipresente cervecita (=pan líquido), y de la rebanada de pan para empujar.

Como amante de los bares que se pasó un tiempo muy seriamente al lado cetogénico de la vida, le aseguro que la morcillita y el choricito no entran igual sin pan y regados con agua con gas, ni aunque lleves 20 horas sin comer.


----------



## Perro Viejo (16 Sep 2019)

Bebed zumo, insensatos, que es muy sano.



La Federación Española de Diabetes recibió 81.500 € de Coca-Cola a cambio de promocionar sus bebidas


----------



## pepeleches (16 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿A diario? ¿Sin pan? ¿En qué cantidades?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque, pese a que no me extraña nada lo que describe, sí que me llamaría la atención que fueran cantidades importantes (más de medio kilo al día, por ejemplo) todos los días y sin pan.



Mi gran duda es si tomarte un par de torreznos al día es malo...

Y digo torreznos porque quieras o no el embutido está mucho más procesado y puede tener muchas más cosas. Pero un torrezno es lo que es.

Aparte de que es difícil que te apetezca todos los días, quizás aún no hemos interiorizado que la grasa (incluso la del torrezno!) no es ese monstruo que nos han enseñado. Y aunque obviamente sería preferible que fuera de aguacates, aceite de oliva, nueces, o al menos ir mezclando, quizás nos tuviéramos que quitar la sensación de que comer un torrezno es perjudicar nuestra salud, más aún en un mundo en el que tomar un vaso de leche con cola-cao y galletas es algo tan sano que se lo dan a los niños


----------



## DonCrisis (16 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bebed zumo, insensatos, que es muy sano.
> 
> 
> 
> La Federación Española de Diabetes recibió 81.500 € de Coca-Cola a cambio de promocionar sus bebidas



Qué hijos de puta. Una asociación que se supone que vela por la salud de personas enfermas, a las que dicen representar, y les da recomendaciones engañosas y falsas para que empeoren. Todo para que se vendan unos putos zumos más (el artículo que enlazan es de una página de los fabricantes europeos de zumos)

Hay que ser rastrero hijo de puta.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Sep 2019)

Lo de grasa e hidratos es un todo.
Si metes fritanga (grasas) + grasa animal +hidratos de productos refinados (pan) + cerveza (pan liquido como dices)... el problema son ambas cosas.
El pan yo creo que paradójicamente ayuda a meterse mas fritanga/grasa y vicerversa. Es algo que se retroalimenta (nunca mejor dicho) Con el pan por ejemplo te apetece untar y en el unto hay disuelto aceite y grasa que de otra manera no comerías a palo seco.

Medio kilo pues si, suma una tapita de chorizo, que si bocata de chivito, que si morcilla, que si luego una de morros, bistec.... ya hay medio kilo y no hace falta medio kilo para pasarse con las grasas. Hay muchas zonas de la España Bar de Paco que se pegan asi el dia comiendo o en familias algo garrulas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bebed zumo, insensatos, que es muy sano.
> 
> 
> 
> La Federación Española de Diabetes recibió 81.500 € de Coca-Cola a cambio de promocionar sus bebidas



Que vergüenza joder

Vaya pvtos delincuentes


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bebed zumo, insensatos, que es muy sano.
> 
> 
> 
> La Federación Española de Diabetes recibió 81.500 € de Coca-Cola a cambio de promocionar sus bebidas



Estoy muy metido en el mundillo de la diabetes y siempre me queda la duda de si es estulticia o hijoputez.

Lo de la coke no me extraña ya que les venderan la bondad de sus refrescos zero.

Seguire con la duda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Mi gran duda es si tomarte un par de torreznos al día es malo...
> 
> Y digo torreznos porque quieras o no el embutido está mucho más procesado y puede tener muchas más cosas. Pero un torrezno es lo que es.
> 
> Aparte de que es difícil que te apetezca todos los días, quizás aún no hemos interiorizado que la grasa (incluso la del torrezno!) no es ese monstruo que nos han enseñado. Y aunque obviamente sería preferible que fuera de aguacates, aceite de oliva, nueces, o al menos ir mezclando, quizás nos tuviéramos que quitar la sensación de que comer un torrezno es perjudicar nuestra salud, más aún en un mundo en el que tomar un vaso de leche con cola-cao y galletas es algo tan sano que se lo dan a los niños



He dejado arriba la grafica del mayor estudio de la decada sobre nutricion centrado en las grasas.

Lee la grafica de la grasa saturada y quitate la duda.

Se que es dificil quitarnos de la cabeza 70 años de bombardeo mediatico, pero el sustento cientifico contra las grasas saturadas es zero.

Todo parte de un estudio manipulado que encargo el ministerio de agricultura de EEUU. Manipulado burdamente para vender excedentes de trigo por un tubo.

Politicos metiendo sus manazas como siempre.

Pd. Mi familiar diabetico con dieta lowcarb se zampa casi una bolsa al dia y me entro la risa floja en la ultima analitica. Colesterol en rango por abajo rozando los minimos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿A diario? ¿Sin pan? ¿En qué cantidades?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque, pese a que no me extraña nada lo que describe, sí que me llamaría la atención que fueran cantidades importantes (más de medio kilo al día, por ejemplo) todos los días y sin pan.
> Mire, desde pequeño me decían que lo fuerte había que comerlo con pan, porque si no sentaba mal.
> ...



Entrar entran pero el dia que te pasas estas sin hambre 24 horas.

Ayer domingo fue de traca. 

Aperitivo de los mios, vinito y grasica buena, aceitunas, embutido iberico, almendras, torreznos...

En el horno me estaba esperando paletillas y como estoy en plan de rebajar las cervezas de las vacaciones estoy en plan un poco mas lowcarb, y meti en vez de patatas, una coliflor al horno.

Cuidado que la coliflor al horno con un buen ajioli entra como Dios.

Pues me puse fino con la paletilla el aperitivo y el ajioli.

Por la noche digo vah no tengo ganas de cenar, pero pille restos de ensalada murciana a tope de aove y jamon serrano con una veta de tocino que flipas.

Luego vah voy a ver una peli con mi cuarto kilo de pipas. A mitad de paquete no me entraba una pipa mas.

Hoy me he levantado sin hambre y son las diez de la noche y sigo sin hambre y no he probado bocado en todo el dia, solo cafes.

Lo que la gente no entiende es que comiendo asi no tienes que frenarte en comer, si te pasas el esfuerzo es para comer al dia siguiente.

Estoy calentando la cena porque toca, pero 24 h sin zampar y sin ninguna prisa.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Pues la verdad que unas cuantas. Morro, panceta, tocino, cerdo frito.... o bien embutidos con mucha grasa (morcilla, longaniza, butifarra). No es que sea muy normal pero tampoco es algo raro.
> Naranjas como te ha dicho un forero es muy fácil pasarse con zumos, batidos o simplemente si te descuidas un dia de verano comiendo mucha fruta aunque no sean todas naranjas.
> 
> Si que te doy razón que lo más facil de pasarse es con los hidratos, pero con las grasas saturadas según en que ambientes también. Ten en cuenta que vivimos en una cultura de tapeo, comiditas, terraceo y vida social en torno a eso. Según como sea tu vida fácilmente te puedes pasar con las grasas.



Lo del zumo ya lo ha explicado Smilling.
Me refería a que dudo mucho que alguien, en condiciones normales, se zampe 5 naranjas de una tacada. Pero si ese alimento (naranjas), lo procesamos, pues la cosa cambia. Podemos hacer un zumo de 5 naranjas y beberlo en sólo 10 segundos. Subidón de azúcar y sin su fibra que se queda en el exprimidor.
Por eso hacemos hincapié en comer comida REAL y sin procesar ni hacer inventos del Tebeo. Comiendo comida REAL, si estamos sanos, no tendremos problemas.

Si estás sano metabólicamente no pasa nada por comer una fruta entera o 2. O las que te plazcan en ese momento.
Y lo mismo pasa con las grasas sanas. (las insanas son las trans. Frituras y bolleria).

Mi caso:
Hace unos 10 años empecé con la paleo. Progresivamente. Nunca he dejado del todo el pan o el cubatilla cuando era más joven y salía.
Siempre he sido de complexión robusta. Jugador de voley. Básicamente un endomorfo, así que si me descuido engordo. Tengo facilidad para muscular, pero las lorzas laterales las creo rápido si me descuido.

Mido 174 y pesaba por entonces unos 80-82kgs. Actualmente 69-70 clavados y con más masa muscular que entonces. O sea, que habré perdido unos 14-15 kilos de grasa bien buenos. Con 16 años y practicando 3 deportes y entrenando cada día pesaba 74 (y nunca había hecho pesas). O sea, que el cambio es más que notable.

En estos últimos tiempos he ido haciendo días de Keto. O sea, muy bajo en hidratos. Nada muy seguido. Pero de vez en cuando metía 2 o 3 días seguidos sin apenas nada de hidratos. Y noté que me afiné un poco más. Simplemente di una vuelta de tuerca a mi situación.
Y en los últimos 10 días de agosto quise probar la dieta "carnivora". O sea, 0 hidratos. He estado leyendo bastante este verano sobre el tema y me gusta la concepción de que las plantas no están hechas para los humanos y que nos causan inflamaciones. En gente muy perjudicada: obesidad grave, diabetes, artrosis, higado graso, dermatitis... El hecho de comer solo carne, han visto la mayoría de sus problemas resueltos. La carnivora se puede enfocar de muchas formas pero yo hice lo siguiente en mis primeros 4 días.
Base: alimentos animales y derivados. Se come hasta la saciedad y cuando se tenga hambre. Bebida: agua y nada más.
Yo siempre ayuno durante la mañana.

Es de los primeros 4 días pero lo he ido manteniendo en un 99% hasta hoy.

Dia 1:
Comida: 400 gramos de carne picada, 12 lonchas de bacon ecologico.
Cena: pulpo + tortilla + media tarrina de mascarpone.

Dia 2:
Comida: 1 entrecot + 1 hamburguesa + 2 huevos duros + queso curado de oveja.
Cena: no tengo hambre. No como.

Dia 3: 4 huevos fritos con 12 lonchas de bacon eco + queso curado+ 200 gramos de nata sin azúcar. + frutos secos
Cena: bacalao + 200 gramos de nata sin azúcar + 2 onzas de choco negra

Dia 4: 800 gramos de carne picada con 3 huevos estrellados + queso curado de oveja
Cena: no tengo hambre.

Resultado:

-Sólo fui al baño después del 4º día. Sin restreñimiento. Rápido y limpio. 1' y fuera cuando yo soy de los que va con la tablet, el periódico y leyendo los botes de champú. El comer solo animales, el cuerpo digiere casi todo así que tiene que eliminar menos. Cuando comemos frutas, verduras... junto con la fibra que eso lleva, el organismo aprovecha poco y tiene que evacuar cada día. Al comer solo carne (que en ppio es lo sano, el cuerpo no necesita fibra para evacuar. La fibra la necesitas cuando comemos mierda. Si comemos mierda y poca fibra ahí tenemos el restreñimiento)
No tuve sensación de ir hinchado.

- Normalmente duermo bien, pero ahora me duermo incluso antes y me despierto mejor, algo más activo. Ya con la paleo, mejoré muchisimo este aspecto, pero ahora noto un punto más.

- Hace 2 años que arrastro un pequeño punto de dolor en el hombro, por culpa de la calistenia (flexiones voladoras...). Molesta cuando me pongo el abrigo, una mochila o cuando este verano me ponía protector solar a mi mismo en la espalda. Pues después de estos 4 días ni rastro. Mi pareja se rie, pero 2 semanas después se me ha quitado el dolor que tenia hace 2 años.

- He estado todo agosto sin levantar una pesa. Ayer fui por primera vez desde julio. Hice HIIT basado en pesas. Pude meter algun kilito más. Hoy sin apenas molestias ni agujetas. Cuando después de 1 mes sin entrenar lo normal sería estar bastante molido.
- Tengo un niño de 2 años y me paso unos buenos ratos jugando con él tumbado en la alfombra. Y lo normal cuando me levantaba era andar 3 o 4 pasos medio encarcarado con una leve molestia lumbar y de cadera (vamos, el típico crec-crec de la abuela cuando se levanta del sofá, que anda medio anquilosada). Yo lo achacaba a mis 42 años y que uno ya no está tan fino como cuando tenía 20 años. Pues ahora me levanto sin molestia alguna 0. Estoy leyendo que mucha gente con tendinitis, sobrecargas, molestias musculares... con la paleo mejoraron muchisimo, pero que sin vegetales, la mejora es total. Es mi caso.

- Cintura: en los últimos tiempos 84 cms. Ahora entre 81-82.
- Tenía un 15'5% de grasa. Ahora un 14,3%.
- Pesaba 71-72 y ahora ya llevo unos días en 69.

Y hoy mismo un alumno de bachillerato me comenta que qué había hecho este verano que me veia más delgado y fuerte. Incluso se me ve la vena del bíceps y ahora sí que luzco abdominales (me faltaba 1-2% menos de grasa para verse bien).


Con esto quiero decir que por mas que quieras abusar de los torreznos, morcillas... en condiciones de salud, no vas a poder. El día que me comí 800 gramos de carne picada me quedé como un seño y a la hora de la cena, mi cuerpo no me pedía comer.
Cómete 4 huevos duros y un poco de bacon y me dices que has comido y cuando en la siguiente comida.
La saciedad es tan grande, que por más que a mi me gusten los huevos, panceta, hamburguesas de las buenas... no puedo abusar de ellas. Me encanta la panceta y en estos días de carnívoro sólo la he comido 1 dia.
Hoy he comido en un restaurante:
10 alitas de pollo + 1 hamburguesa + 1 huevo duro.
Llega la cena y sin apenas hambre. Al final 1 hamburguesa eco de 200 gramos, un par de anacardos y algun torrezno que me quedaba por ahí.
Ni hambre de una tortillita ni nada.


Os paso una web de uno de los gurús del tema carnivoro en USA. Os paso los testimonials. Ahora google traduce directamente. Yo esto lo veo así:

- Dieta paleo: para gente sana. Aquí nadie dice que % de macros ni nada. Simplemente eliminar harinas, azúcares, procesados. El cuerpo se regula. En invierno nos pide más prote y grasa y en verano más hidrato.
- Dieta Keto: lo mismo pero limitando las frutas y verduras. Mucha gente con obesidad severa, diabetes, problemas de piel... mejoran y rápido.
- Dieta carnívora: el extremo. 0 vegetales. 0 plantas. 0 hidratos. Leed los testimonios y veréis los cambios. Si estáis familiarizados con la paleo y ya os habéis quitado el mono de los azúcares probad algunos días seguidos de carnivoro.
De un día para otro, gente que puede dormir mejor, pequeño temblores que desaparecen...
Como digo, la mayoría de testimonials arrastran problemas "graves". Muchos incluso, pasaron antes por el veganismo. Luego empezaron a conocer la paleo y notaron muchas mejoras. Pero vieron que con la Keto avanzaban más y con la carnívora obtenían finalmente el plus que buscaban.
A ver si algunos de los foreros ilustres (Karlos, Smilling...) se animan ni que sea 4 días de puro carnivorismo y nos cuentan.


Meat Heals

Si buscáis dieta carnivora en inglés, veréis que son multitud de personas que explican los mismos beneficios.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo del zumo ya lo ha explicado Smilling.
> Me refería a que dudo mucho que alguien, en condiciones normales, se zampe 5 naranjas de una tacada. Pero si ese alimento (naranjas), lo procesamos, pues la cosa cambia. Podemos hacer un zumo de 5 naranjas y beberlo en sólo 10 segundos. Subidón de azúcar y sin su fibra que se queda en el exprimidor.
> Por eso hacemos hincapié en comer comida REAL y sin procesar ni hacer inventos del Tebeo. Comiendo comida REAL, si estamos sanos, no tendremos problemas.
> 
> ...



No me he leido todo el tocho en detalle.
Dentro de unos años se pondrá de moda la dieta de comer solo mejillones o de comer solo patatas (crudas) y habrá gente que dirá que está de maravilla o que hay gente culturista siendo crudivegana.(espera que esto ya lo hay)
No se como estarás dentro de un tiempo y si por cada caso como el tuyo o de foros en ingles hay 30 personas que tienen que dejar ese tipo de dietas, me inclino a pensar lo último.

Es como quien te cuenta que su abuelo se fumaba dos cajetillas diarias y está como un roble. Pos bueno, pos vale, pos de acuerdo.
Experimentos con gaseosa.

Mira que una dieta sana, equilibrada y sencilla es fácil pero la gente tiende a complicarse la vida.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> No me he leido todo el tocho en detalle.
> Dentro de unos años se ponga de moda la dieta de comer solo mejillones o de comer solo patatas (crudas) y habrá gente que dirá que está de maravilla o que hay gente culturista siendo crudivegana.(espera que esto ya lo hay)
> No se como estarás dentro de un tiempo y si por cada caso como el tuyo o de foros en ingles hay 30 personas que tienen que dejar ese tipo de dietas, me inclino a pensar lo último.
> Es como quien te cuenta que su abuelo se fumaba dos cajetillas diarias y está como un roble. Pos bueno, pos vale, pos deacuerdo.
> ...



No, yo no he dicho de seguir la dieta carnivora de por vida. La veo más como una terapia de choque para gente que tiene alguna problema.
Simplemente prueba un par de días de comer solo carne y huevos y mira como son tus digestiones, como duermes, como te despiertas...tan fácil como eso.

El problema es lo que tu dices de comer de forma "sana, equilibrada y sencilla". Esto cada uno lo entiende de forma distinta:
Comer sano es comer 3 veces al día o 6?
Equilibrado es que todo pese por igual?
Hay que ayunar o no?
Es mejor basarnos en plantas o en animales?
Comer carne o basarse en productos animales no es una moda ni es hacer experimentos. Dime que comía hace 300 años alguien que vivía en los Pirineos. Te doy una pista: ni lechugas ni zanahorias.

Alguien metabolicamente sano, que siga una paleo, se puede meter todas las frutas y verduras que quiera que no debería tener problemas.
Ahora bien, los de nuestra generación (que nos hemos hinchado a coca colas, bollería, harinas...) todos tenemos algo (malas digestiones, sobrepeso, dermatitis, higado graso, gases, pre-diabetes o diabetes, tension alta, artritis, artrosis, lumbalgias...
Y para ello, deberíamos ir a un extremo en nuestra alimentación y eliminar todo lo que nos inflama (harinas, azúcares... y sí, tb plantas).
Las plantas son seres vivos y que una vez muertas y cocinadas, aún así, se defienden de ser devoradas. Elementos de las plantas como la lectina nos dañan si ya tenemos problemas intestinales. No es raro ver como algunos médicos o endocrinos, nos quitan algunos vegetales.

Hay mucha info sobre esto y es dificil que después de tantos años diciendo que 5 frutas y verduras al día y que debemos basarnos en plantas, ahora se nos diga esto.
Yo mismo, por las mañanas aun en cama, notaba cierta molestia abdominal. Algo muy leve, como unos pinchazos que desaparecían a los 20 segundos de andar. Pero algo no funcionaba bien del todo. Pues la verdura. No era el pescado o la tortilla que a veces ceno sino la crema de verduras o las verduras al wok o al vapor que me hago a menudo. Estos días ha sido dejar las verduras y molestias 0.
No digo de no comer verduras, pero en mi caso, cuando vea que mi sistema digestivo esté al 100%, ire comiendo frutas y verduras y escuchando a mi cuerpo a ver como responde.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No, yo no he dicho de seguir la dieta carnivora de por vida. La veo más como una terapia de choque para gente que tiene alguna problema.
> Simplemente prueba un par de días de comer solo carne y huevos y mira como son tus digestiones, como duermes, como te despiertas...tan fácil como eso.
> 
> El problema es lo que tu dices de comer de forma "sana, equilibrada y sencilla". Esto cada uno lo entiende de forma distinta:
> ...



Probare algun dia a ver que tal. Con la paleo ya he comentado que me zampo un 30% de hidratos. Me gustan mucho los frutos secos y hay dias que me paso y puedo decir que es el unico alimento que me carga el estomago si lo tomo en exceso.

Probare a ver que pasa eliminando todo de origen vegetal.

El problema en mi caso es cambiar la grasa vegetal por la animal. Me baso en aove, cacao y su manteca, cambien grasa de coco. Soy alergico a los lacteos y la nata no la pruebo por las trazas. Veo un problemilla para trazar el plan.

Lo intentare con manteca iberica algun dia.


El siguiente paso logico seria un par de dias con carne cruda, huevos y manteca.

Eso ultimo y conseguimos un apocalipsis zombie vegano en el hilo


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Lo del zumo ya lo ha explicado Smilling.
> Me refería a que dudo mucho que alguien, en condiciones normales, se zampe 5 naranjas de una tacada. Pero si ese alimento (naranjas), lo procesamos, pues la cosa cambia. Podemos hacer un zumo de 5 naranjas y beberlo en sólo 10 segundos. Subidón de azúcar y sin su fibra que se queda en el exprimidor.
> Por eso hacemos hincapié en comer comida REAL y sin procesar ni hacer inventos del Tebeo. Comiendo comida REAL, si estamos sanos, no tendremos problemas.
> 
> ...



Lo veo y lo subo a la dieta del león, recién bautizada por Mikhaila Peterson: sólo carne de rumiantes (vaca y cordero), agua y sal.
Y bourbon, vaya usted a saber por qué.
Ni lácteos, ni huevos, ni pollo, ni pescado, al menos de momento.
Dice que va a probar qué tal le va el ibérico (buenas risas oyéndola intentar decir ibérico con su acento canadiense y cero conocimientos de castellano)

Nótese que esta chica es así de radical porque los problemas autoinmunes que ha tenido desde los dos años son de peli de terror (destrucción completa del tobillo y la caderaantes de los 15, somnolencia permanente, depresión contumaz, problemas de piel... you name it), y ahora que ha encontrado algo que le funciona, no se atreve a hacer muchos experimentos...
...máxime cuando el primer experimento que hizo tras su dieta radical de eliminación (con la que había solucionado TODOS sus problemas autoinmunes, DEPRESIÓN INCLUIDA) devino en una recaída que tardó varias semanas en desaparecer.

Un video de la moza:



PD: Sí, es ESA Peterson.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

Otra vez: la putrefacción es LITERALMENTE imposible en condiciones anaerobias. 
Es el fundamento de las latas de conserva, que pueden durar DÉCADAS en buen estado.



> Si, YO. Que pasa si comes todos los dias 5 naranjas? estaras muy sano. Que pasa si comes todos los dias 5 filetes? Se te obstruyen los intestinos y se produciran muchas condiciones negativas en el organismo. Intentad usar el sentido comun en lugar de tanto grafico y porcentajes. Leed a Arnold Ehret y simplificad vuestras ideas.



No dice 5 naranjas al día. Dice 5 naranjas de una tacada, una detrás de otra.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Otra vez: la putrefacción es LITERALMENTE imposible en condiciones anaerobias.
> Es el fundamento de las latas de conserva, que pueden durar DÉCADAS en buen estado.
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidao que nuestro vegano de cabecera se come un kilo de patatas de una tacada y sin pelar como si fuesen lacasitos  

Aun estamos esperando alguna fuente que demuestre eso de la putrefaccion. El cerebro vegano si parece un poco pocho.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

A ver las opiniones son como los culos todos tenemos uno, pero eso es una opinion de un enajenado sin base alguna.

La carne se digiere en su totalidad sin dejar casi residuos fecales y es de los pocos alimentos que no provoca ni alergias ni intolerancias a nadie. 

Nuestra parte de intestino carnivora funciona de p.m.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Lo de postear fotos es para incautos que lleven cuatro dias aqui. El resto sabemos que hacer eso es carne de trolleo.

Mido 1,87 peso 85 k y sin panza. Medi mi porcentaje de grasa y era del 19% no hago deporte pero si mucha actividad fisica por mi trabajo. Estoy fueltecito.

Hay muchas culturas que por su clima extremo no disponian de nada vegetal y tiraban de carne y grasa animal y estaban tan pichis.

Ya se han dado mil ejemplos en este hilo y es reiterativo. Culturas que solo coman vegetales no existe ninguna. Razas de simio (primos cercanos evolutivamente) que solo coman vegetales no existe ninguna.

Revise su retraso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

No es una cuestión de terminología (que también), sino de hacer afirmaciones acientíficas sin fundamento alguno.

¿Puede señalar por qué la carne, según usted, no es la comida óptima para digerir por el ser humano? Y le advierto que "es evidente" es el recurso estándar para cuando se cuestiona un artículo de fe. No, no es para nada evidente. Replantéese sus axiomas.
A más a más, que yo sepa TODO LO QUE COMEMOS salvo honrosas excepciones son tejidos muertos que sueltan química ácida en ocasiones cuasivenenosas.

Por otra parte, usted sabrá (más o menos) lo que le va bien o mal a usted, pero la experiencia personal aislada no constituye evidencia científica.
Tampoco puede saber si sus problemas gastrointestinales se debieron al huevo, al cerdo, al aceite, al café, a la combinación de los mismos, o a otras cosas que estuvieran sucediendo en su vida y que usted ni relaciona con el problema.



> Las naranjas, yo, una detras de otra, para comer tras un ayuno, incluso 5 manzanas, 5 melocotones. Pero solo eso, a modo de comida total. No vean que limpieza genial de intestinos, como nuevo. Me brillaba la piel.



Hombre, si es después de un ayuno, hasta me lo creo. 
Pero ya será de forma puntual y como excepción.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

Mire que, pese a disentir, nos estábamos llevando bien y todo...

Pero resulta que al señor Peterson le tengo gran respeto, me parece una persona admirable. 
El insulto facilón que le dedica dice bastante de usted (y nada bueno).


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Urgente: - Magdalena Piñeyro, filósofa, feminista,vegana y gorda: "La presión (patriarcal) hace que las mujeres invirtamos nuestra vida en lograr estar delgadas"

Como puede ser que esta señora que se declara vegana acerrima, este como un cachalote de tamaño mediano?

Es uno de los grandes misterios del siglo XXI, llamemos a Iker


----------



## sindios (17 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Urgente: - Magdalena Piñeyro, filósofa, feminista,vegana y gorda: "La presión (patriarcal) hace que las mujeres invirtamos nuestra vida en lograr estar delgadas"
> 
> Como puede ser que esta señora que se declara vegana acerrima, este como un cachalote de tamaño mediano?
> 
> Es uno de los grandes misterios del siglo XXI, llamemos a Iker



¿Los churros son veganos? ¿Y el chocolate? ¿Y las magdalenas? Pues eso...
Encima se llama Magdalena... Mari Magdalenas... Tres de azúcar en el café, la vida ya es bastante amarga...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Los esquimales han prosperado durante generaciones sin un brotr verde que echarse a la boca. Y no me saque estudios actuales donde los pobres tienen problemas de alcoholismo y otros derivados de las cajas de comida moderna que les mandan a su territorio helado donde no queda un solo individuo viviendo de forma tradicional. Les dan una pension y no les dejan ni cazar focas.

Le he hecho una pregunta facil. Digame alguna cultura que viva o haya vivido solo (y subrayo solo) con alimentos vegetales.


----------



## Perro Viejo (17 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los esquimales han prosperado durante generaciones sin un brotr verde que echarse a la boca. Y no me saque estudios actuales donde los pobres tienen problemas de alcoholismo y otros derivados de las cajas de comida moderna que les mandan a su territorio helado donde no queda un solo individuo viviendo de forma tradicional. Les dan una pension y no les dejan ni cazar focas.
> 
> Le he hecho una pregunta facil. Digame alguna cultura que viva o haya vivido solo (y subrayo solo) con alimentos vegetales.



Discutir con un vegano es inútil. Lo suyo es un tema religioso y jamás vas a convencerles de que su dios no existe a base de argumentos racionales o estudios científicos. Con alguien capaz de afirmar que comer carne no es necesario para estar sano no hace falta debatir nada, se le da el sí del loco y p'alante.

Que cada uno coma lo que quiera y que Darwin vele por la salud de todos.

Lo jodido es que ellos si tratan de obligarte a comer su veneno pero eso no se soluciona hablando sino a hostias pues con fanáticos no hay nada que debatir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

Pues mire que yo sigo bastante de cerca su trayectoria y su trabajo, y no acabo de saber de qué me habla. 
Pero oiga, si hay algo que usted sabe y yo no, estaré encantado de aprender, lo digo totalmente en serio.

En cuanto al mote jocoso (como usted dice) en realidad tiene poco de gracioso y mucho de difamatorio, idem con las insinuaciones de que lo de que su hija haya mejorado gracias a una dieta carnívora "es publicidad". Más bien pareciera que se trate de un ataque ad hominem totalmente gratuito.

Es como si, para argumentar en contra de una dieta frugívora, yo dijera que Ehret debe de tener el cerebro frito por falta de omega-3 para escribir semejantes gilipolleces, y que en cualquier caso sus teorías no son más que una campaña encubierta del lobby frutal. No se sostiene ni avanza en nada, porque los argumentos son acertados o no por sí mismos, no por quién los enuncia.

No se trata de si insultamos o no (siempre que sea con arte y salero), sino de si rebajamos el nivel del debate con falacias lógicas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues mire que yo sigo bastante de cerca su trayectoria y su trabajo, y no acabo de saber de qué me habla.
> Pero oiga, si hay algo que usted sabe y yo no, estaré encantado de aprender, lo digo totalmente en serio.
> 
> En cuanto al mote jocoso (como usted dice) en realidad tiene poco de gracioso y mucho de difamatorio, idem con las insinuaciones de que lo de que su hija haya mejorado gracias a una dieta carnívora "es publicidad". Más bien pareciera que se trate de un ataque ad hominem totalmente gratuito.
> ...



Cuidao que ya ha nombrado el estudio chinorri. Cuando leo eso me suena a clon de un vegano con nombre de caramelo masticable.


----------



## DonCrisis (17 Sep 2019)

Eso es lo malo. Que usted da su opinión sin demostrar nada. Ni un simple estudio mal hecho. No para de afirmar cosas que se inventa como que la carne "suelta venenos" (sic), que se pega en el intestino o que se pudre dentro de éste. Esto se lo está usted inventando completamente. Está bien que cuente su experiencia, pero por favor, no se invente cosas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Sep 2019)

Por si alguien le interesa.
El daño que nos pueden hacer las plantas.
10 Dangers of Eating Lectins (+How to Avoid Them)

Quien tenga tuiter que siga a este sujeto.


----------



## OGULNIO (17 Sep 2019)

Yo llevo bastante tiempo oscilando entre carnivoro, con huevo, pero sin quesos, y variando a plato 90% carnivoro y 10% verduritas para dar color y mezclar sabores. Me da por temporadas.
Es muy saciante. 

Grasita, pues la del corte de carne, normalmente ternera y cordero, no necesitas agregar nada.
Es fácil de preparar, calentar la plancha vuelta y vuelta y yasta.

Sienta muy bien la digestión.
No perfumas el WC, es impresionante!!
Todo ventajas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Sep 2019)

Buff, es que hay tanta teoría conspiranoica, tanta difamación y tal cantidad de paja, que si no me da al menos alguna pista...



> Ehret murio hace muchisimas decadas, que lobby dice? jajajaj ademas que yo no digo que Ehret sea la verdad absoluta, yo digo que practique lo que el dice y me fui infinitamente mejor en todos los aspectos... solo lo digo para compartir la salud
> Falacias logicas es decir que soy vegano, cuando como carne. Yo digo que la carne, en MI intestino si se queda mucho tiempo lo noto, algo no va bien cuando hay atasco. Y la carne SE PEGA, no es una lechuga.



No ha entendido mi mensaje. Yo al tal Ehret, que ni puta idea de quien es (o era, al parecer), ni lo conozco, ni tengo modo de juzgarlo.
Puedo juzgar la validez de sus postulados, y si tienen una base científica o al menos empírica sólida, pero si él personalmente era un erudito, o un enajenado, o un propagandista con una agenda oculta, no viene al caso.

Idem con el tema de Mikhaila Peterson: lo que cuenta me cuadra por cosas que yo sabía de antes y su método para determinar lo que le estaba haciendo daño me parece sólido y racional. Si por el camino ve oportunidad para ganarse un dinerillo, si su padre es así o asao, o si le gusta un poco más de la cuenta presumir de lo bien que le sienta la dieta del león a su aspecto físico, eso no le quita ni un ápice de validez a sus argumentos.

Y a eso es a lo que yo iba, con mi EJEMPLO de lo que sería un argumento falaz indigno de este debate: atacar no al argumento, sino a su autor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Como 'aparentemente' ud es nuevo se lo voy a explicar con calma.

Estamos acostumbrados en el hilo a que entren sujetos que practican y defienden el veganismo. Estamos acostumbrados a hacerles preguntas y que no contesten ninguna.

Dicho esto revise su comprension lectora y no haga como los veganos. He preguntado por civilizaciones que SOLO hayan comido vegetales. Eso se llama veganismo el vegetarianismo es otra cosa y le ruego no me lo mezcle.

Respecto a los pueblos del norte helado, repito, que han vivido durante generaciones con solo carne y grasa animal sin un gramo de vegetal en su dieta, en el ambiente mas hostil del planeta. 

Y cuidado, esos individuos llegaban a viejos (si no se los comia un oso), y lo de su mala salud solo encontrara registros modernos con su comida y alcoholismo occidental.

Si quiere seguimos el hilo con un debate basado en hechos y no en suposiciones.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Probare algun dia a ver que tal. Con la paleo ya he comentado que me zampo un 30% de hidratos. Me gustan mucho los frutos secos y hay dias que me paso y puedo decir que es el unico alimento que me carga el estomago si lo tomo en exceso.
> 
> Probare a ver que pasa eliminando todo de origen vegetal.
> 
> ...



No te vayas tanto a un extremo. De momento retira unos días frutas y verduras. Yo se seguido con el AOVE y con los frutos secos (aunque los he reducido bastante).
A partir de ahí juega con las carnes/pescados/huevos.

A ver que tal.


----------



## Panko21 (17 Sep 2019)

Señor wojak por los síntomas q describe, incluso lo de la carne en su versión Paco (yo cago 2-3 veces todos los días y mis mierdas son marrones y no se parecen en nada a lo comido), creo que padece usted de hipocloridria, de ahí las molestias, las malas digestiones o las digestiones parciales y de ahí su mejoría al cambiar la alimentación pero déjeme decirle que es un parche pero no la solución.

¿Ha abusado usted del tan recetado Omeprazol? (Que incluso de lo dan a bebés, seguramente alimentados con leche de fórmula o papillas) pues el uso y abuso de esta sustancia aparte de dejarle gilipollas de anciano (hay correlación) jode bastante las digestiones que dice evitar. Es más muchos síntomas de acidez vienen xq no se cierra el cardias al no haber suficiente diferencia de PH entre el estómago y el esófago provocando reflujo, y el Omeprazol lo empeora. 

Otras cosas que provocan hipocloridria es comer muchas veces al día, no comer proteínas animales que elevan la acidez del estómago, comer vegetales en exceso, etc. 

Como consejo, escuché el podcast en iVoox de Carlos Pérez Regenera que se dedica a hablar de estas cosas, aprenderá mucho y tendrá una mejor base científica.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No te vayas tanto a un extremo. De momento retira unos días frutas y verduras. Yo se seguido con el AOVE y con los frutos secos (aunque los he reducido bastante).
> A partir de ahí juega con las carnes/pescados/huevos.
> 
> A ver que tal.



Yo soy lento pero seguro.

Esperare unos meses que paso un par de semanas solo y hare una compra basica

Manteca de cerdo iberico para cocinar.
Entrecot, solomillo de vacuno para comerlo crudo especiado.
Algun chuleton a la plancha poco hecho.
Marisco, mejillones, cefalopodos a la plancha.
Cordero para estofar, sin verduras va a ser un poco especial el tema.
Tocino iberico y algun jamon bueno.
Panceta a ver que encuentro de calidad.
Morro rehogado
Oreja plancha
Higaditos plancha.
Metere pescado en cantidad, emperador, boquerones a la plancha.

La duda la tengo con todo el especiado si alterara el experimento, pimienta, tomillo y romero me encanta.

Algo se me ocurrira mas, lo hare una semana.

Me suelo beber una botella de Whisky bueno, esos dias tontos, a chupitos, me la dejo para la segunda semana. 

Pd. Aparte de ver si una semana afina algo mi composicion corporal, mi idea es ver el tema alergias. La paleo ha dejado los sintomas en leves pero ahi estan. Acaros algo de mucosidad ocasional controlado con algun antihistaminico y algunas rojeces de piel que aparecen y desaparecen. Venia de asma y rinitis, conjuntivitis, dermatitis, catarros fuertes que desaparecieron quedando solo estos sintomas leves.


----------



## MaxT (17 Sep 2019)

No me resisto a comentar algo que pasa en este hilo de forma recurrente. Siempre hay uno o dos troles veganos/oficialistas, que pasan aquí varios días hasta que se quedan sin argumentos y se van. Al poco vuelven otros dos distintos, que pasan aquí varios días hasta se quedan sin argumentos y se van. De nuevo aparecen otros dos... Y así recurrentemente.

¿A esta gente le paga alguien? ¿Se coordinan entre ellos? ¿Existe un contubernio mundial del veganismo contra hilos como éste?


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Sep 2019)

MaxT dijo:


> No me resisto a comentar algo que pasa en este hilo de forma recurrente. Siempre hay uno o dos troles veganos/oficialistas, que pasan aquí varios días hasta que se quedan sin argumentos y se van. Al poco vuelven otros dos distintos, que pasan aquí varios días hasta se quedan sin argumentos y se van. De nuevo aparecen otros dos... Y así recurrentemente.
> 
> ¿A esta gente le paga alguien? ¿Se coordinan entre ellos? ¿Existe un contubernio mundial del veganismo contra hilos como éste?



Hay dos o tres habituales en el foro, alguno ocasional y clones del mas porculero cada dos por tres que entra en plan 'no soy vegano pero lo defiendo'.

A sugus ya le hemos pillado varios. Ese se cree un apostol de la nueva religion del veganismo y tiene que extender la buena nueva.

Este ultimo 'no vegano' ya ha soltado la parida del China's study que salvo en el foro no lo conoce ni su padre. 

El padre de Sugus si lo conocera porque debe de dar la tabarra 24/365. El pobre hombre debe de sufrir de lo suyo.


----------



## OGULNIO (18 Sep 2019)

*Originally posted on The Low Carber Forums back in 2006, it spanned several months, 251 pages, and 3,700 posts.*

I have been eating the natural human dietary regime for over 47 years now. I do not eat anything whatsoever from vegetable sources. The only things veggie I use are spices. My diet is usually 60% fat and 40% protein by calories. I used to eat 80/20 when younger and about twice as much quantity of meat also, but that seems too much energy at my age, which is 71- even though I am very active. I think the body actually becomes more efficient with energy as you age, but I have no way of proving it true. Otherwise, my body today is very like it was at the age of 30. I figure most of what we call ‘aging’ is due to insulin damage to the collagen and other body structures. No carbs = no insulin. I

Carnivores love each and every meal and eat to be nourished, not to be ‘entertained’. The low level of gastronomic attraction of vegetables requires a lot of spice and theatre to keep you eating.

Owsley Stanley – The Bear’s Words Of Wisdom – High Steaks

Es una recopilación al estilo " -ir" de posteos en un foro, Me bajé el pdf, vale la pena leerlo,es genial. He leído bastante sobre la dieta carnívora, y este "desconocido" es quien me convenció totalmente para probar ese estilo de vida.


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 Sep 2019)

Más sobre dieta carnívora:



Este médico la practica y aconseja. Se come un vegano al día y está la mar de sanote.

Éste otro también:



y éste:


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Sep 2019)

Meh, lo de "con quién se junta" entra dentro de su idiosincrasia personal de asumir por defecto que CUALQUIERA puede saber algo que yo no sé y que me resulte valioso. 

Los cordones sanitarios ideológicos y la culpa por proximidad son para fanáticos, yo prefiero quedarme con si me convence o no lo que dice cada uno, más que si me gusta a quién se lo dice.

Como no le tengo ubicado en el arco ideológico, no sabría decirle si esos personajes repulsivos con los que se junta son los hermanos Weinstein, o si es Victor Orban, o si el problema es que esté relacionado con Koch Media, o que colabore con Dennis Prager, o que pretenda ganar dinero con su trabajo (lo dice como si fuera malo...) o...

En sus propias palabras, cuando unos te comparan con Hitler y otros te acusan de ser un cipayo sionista, es que debes de andar por el buen camino.



> Yo le recomendaria leer a Ehret, su libro de "Ayuno Racional", que tiene apenas 100 paginas, es un manual de ayuno, uno de los mejores que hay... pero si no tiene tiempo o ganas, le resumo lo principal: la mayor fuente de problemas para el ser humano moderno no es tanto la contaminacion externa (polucion, infecciones, virus, suciedad…) sino la interna, mediante el colapso de sus intestinos por demasiada comida, y sobre todo, por comida que hace atasco, como el exceso de almidon (pan blanco, pasta...). Los problemas intestinales luego se derivan en problemas de todo tipo, desde problemas de vision, sexuales, mentales, de circulacion, etc. y desde sus explicaciones puede comprenderse que a la hija de Peterson, o Cuckerson, le haya ido mejor con una dieta carnivora (aunque habria que ver por cuanto tiempo, pues vegetales como el brocoli, espinaca, esparrago y del estilo me parecen muy necesarios en cualquier dieta). De ahi que el ayuno sea importante, porque se inicia un proceso de limpieza interna cuando no comemos. De ahi que la gente muy contaminada haga constantes "snacks", porque inconscientemente quieren parar ese proceso doloroso de autolimpieza. Un gordo que se tira 3 horas sin comer ya dice que tiene "hambre" aunque pese 140 kg. Lo que tiene es "ganas de parar la autolimpieza", no hambre. No se entiende hoy en dia la alimentacion no solo como nutricion sino tambien como terapia, limpieza interior... de ahi viene el tema de los huevos y carne, que ya explique que se pegan en el intestino y se impactan (endurecen) con el tiempo.



Hombre, el mecanismo del hambre y el funcionamiento del aparato digestivo se conocen bastante mejor hoy en día que hace cien años, y algunas de las hipótesis de Ehret que señala sobre el motivo del hambre recurrente, o las consecuencias de los atascos intestinales están un poco desfasadas, pero buscaré a ver qué cuenta, siempre puede haber algo interesante que aprender.

Ya le contaré mis impresiones


----------



## eltonelero (18 Sep 2019)

Cambiando de tema.

Me fijé el otro dia en el Mercadona que venden una crema de cacahuete de marca blanca con ingredientes 100% de cacahuetes.
Me he mirado su tabla de calorias/valores nutricionales y corresponde aproximadamebte con lo de marcas que he visto orgánicas y sin aditivos de tiendas de nutrición.

Alguien la ha probado? Me fio?


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cambiando de tema.
> 
> Me fijé el otro dia en el Mercadona que venden una crema de cacahuete de marca blanca con ingredientes 100% de cacahuetes.
> Me he mirado su tabla de calorias/valores nutricionales y corresponde aproximadamebte con lo de marcas que he visto orgánicas y sin aditivos de tiendas de nutrición.
> ...



Es realmente necesario comer cacahuete? Es una legumbre, no una nuez y está lleno de lectinas muy alergénicas. Además vete a saber qué mierdas lleva para estabilizar y conservar el producto.

Yo te aconsejaría que no lo comas pero allá tu...


----------



## eltonelero (18 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Es realmente necesario comer cacahuete? Es una legumbre, no una nuez y está lleno de lectinas muy alergénicas. Además vete a saber qué mierdas lleva para estabilizar y conservar el producto.
> 
> Yo te aconsejaría que no lo comas pero allá tu...



Yo no tengo problema con las legumbres, me encantan y he comido de toda la vida mucha.

Sobre la crema en si, es simplemente por variar algo e introducir algo "dulce" nuevo (aunque no tenga azucar añadido en teoria) para desayunos y alguna merienda/pre-entrenamiento.

Sobre lo de estabilizantes y mierdas, lo dicho, al menos en el apartado ingredientes solo veo uno:: cacahuete. Vamos que como no estén mintiendo en ingredientes y alterando la tabla nutricional en teoría lo veo bien...repito en teoría.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo no tengo problema con las legumbres, me encantan y he comido de toda la vida mucha.
> 
> Sobre la crema en si, es simplemente por variar algo e introducir algo "dulce" nuevo (aunque no tenga azucar añadido en teoria) para desayunos y alguna merienda/pre-entrenamiento.
> 
> Sobre lo de estabilizantes y mierdas, lo dicho, al menos en el apartado ingredientes solo veo uno:: cacahuete. Vamos que como no estén mintiendo en ingredientes y alterando la tabla nutricional en teoría lo veo bien...repito en teoría.



Pruebalo no hay otra.

Lo ultimo parecido guacamole que pone 100% y nada mas del mencabrona. Sensacion rara de estomago toda la tarde.

Mi teoria es que en el proceso de almacenado, picado, batido, transporte, se degradan las grasas y te comes un mojon.

Con la crema de cacahuete puede pasar lo mismo y te avisara el estomago.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Sep 2019)

El cerebro necesita constantemente glucosa para su correcto funcionamiento


----------



## kikepm (18 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El cerebro necesita constantemente glucosa para su correcto funcionamiento



Karlos, te han troleado la cuenta


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Sep 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Karlos, te han troleado la cuenta



Lo dice la web de farmanews y aparece en los primeros puestos googleando 'efecto celular azucar'.

Si lo dicen en farmanews como no creerlo


----------



## fmc (19 Sep 2019)

Claro que el cerebro necesita glucosa, tanto es así que el cuerpo la fabrica de otras fuentes para alimentar esas células... el tipo que hizo un año de ayuno mantuvo un nivel constante de glucosa todo el tiempo, no recuerdo el valor exacto, pero algo así como de 50.

Lo que no necesita el cerebro es alimentarse exclusivamente de glucosa, si hay glucosa abundante consume mayoritariamente glucosa, si hay cuerpos cetónicos consume éstos mayoritariamente.

¿A qué os suenan estos síntomas?


> Si estas respuestas defensivas fallan y los niveles de glucosa siguen a la baja, entonces se activa una respuesta más intensa presentando síntomas como irritabilidad, problemas de visión, ansiedad, mareos y hambre, entre otros, que alertan a la persona para que ingiera alimentos y corrija así la hipoglucemia; de esta forma se evita la presencia de convulsiones o incluso un estado de inconsciencia o coma. Cuando estos estados se prolongan, el resultado es la muerte neuronal.



Habla de que un deficiente metabolismo de la glucosa, obesidad y diabetes tipo 2 tienen influencia en el Alzheimer y el deterioro cognitivo, pero para mi gusto les ha faltado decir que el metabolismo de la glucosa se fastidia por un exceso de glucosa, porque del artículo puede parecer que tenemos que tomar mucha glucosa para que el cerebro esté contento, cuando es lo contrario...


----------



## Perro Viejo (19 Sep 2019)

Interesante artículo: Bacterias productoras de alcohol del intestino (_Klebsiella pneumonia_) pueden causar daño hepático (hígado graso no alcohólico) en personas que no beben.

El alcohol lo producen a través de la glucosa en la dieta. Ciertas cepas de esta bacteria pueden producir hasta 6 veces más alcohol que otras. Según el estudio, el 60% de pacientes con esta patología tenían esas cepas en el intestino, mientras que solo el 6% de los pacientes sanos del grupo de control tenían. 

Bueno dejo aquí el original por si os interesa:


Alcohol-producing gut bacteria could cause liver damage even in people who don't drink


----------



## Panko21 (20 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Interesante artículo: Bacterias productoras de alcohol del intestino (_Klebsiella pneumonia_) pueden causar daño hepático (hígado graso no alcohólico) en personas que no beben.
> 
> El alcohol lo producen a través de la glucosa en la dieta. Ciertas cepas de esta bacteria pueden producir hasta 6 veces más alcohol que otras. Según el estudio, el 60% de pacientes con esta patología tenían esas cepas en el intestino, mientras que solo el 6% de los pacientes sanos del grupo de control tenían.
> 
> ...



No había uno que se emborrachaba con patatas fritas? Sus bacterias se ponía finas de almidón


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Es realmente necesario comer cacahuete? Es una legumbre, no una nuez y está lleno de lectinas muy alergénicas. Además vete a saber qué mierdas lleva para estabilizar y conservar el producto.
> 
> Yo te aconsejaría que no lo comas pero allá tu...



yo cuando como cacahuetes me siento hinchadísimo y además creo que me engordan una barbaridad


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Sep 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> yo cuando como cacahuetes me siento hinchadísimo y además creo que me engordan una barbaridad



A veh, no engordan especialmente.

Solo tienen un 12% de carbos y casi un 50% de grasa. Para ser una legumbre la proporcion de carbos es bajisima engorda lo mismo que un fruto seco, osea poco o nada.

Si comes muchos, eso si, caen algo pesados al estomago porque como buena legumbre si contiene varias sustancias de dificil digestion.


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (21 Sep 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Lo que pasa es que si comes spaguetti aumentas de peso.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (22 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Bebed zumo, insensatos, que es muy sano.
> 
> 
> 
> La Federación Española de Diabetes recibió 81.500 € de Coca-Cola a cambio de promocionar sus bebidas



Qué barato se venden por Dios


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Sep 2019)

Logran rejuvenecer dos años y medio a nueve personas (análisis del paper del ensayo)


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo de postear fotos es para incautos que lleven cuatro dias aqui. El resto sabemos que hacer eso es carne de trolleo.
> 
> Mido 1,87 peso 85 k y sin panza. Medi mi porcentaje de grasa y era del 19% no hago deporte pero si mucha actividad fisica por mi trabajo. Estoy fueltecito.
> 
> ...



En todo el sur de la India tienes millones de veganos desde hace generaciones. Casi el 40% de los indios lo son, de hecho. Tengo conocidos indios que no han comido nada nunca que no sea vegetal. Ojo con estas afirmaciones tan rotundas, porque nada es blano ni negro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En todo el sur de la India tienes millones de veganos desde hace generaciones. Casi el 40% de los indios lo son, de hecho. Tengo conocidos indios que no han comido nada nunca que no sea vegetal. Ojo con estas afirmaciones tan rotundas, porque nada es blano ni negro.



Sin probar un lacteo ni un huevo (ni un grillo?), ni ninguna grasa animal ni en caldo?

Umm no

Pd. Con la murga que dan los veganos aprendamos de una vez a distinguirlos de los vegetarianos. Un porcentaje alto de hindues son VEGETARIANOS, no veganos.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Sin probar un lacteo ni un huevo (ni un grillo?), ni ninguna grasa animal ni en caldo?
> 
> Umm no



Sí, sí, ya te digo yo que sí. Lo que es ser vegano, coño. Vegetales solo: lentejas, arroz, pan... Y en países donde viven muchos indios, como en todos Oriente Medio hay restaurantes veganos en cada esquina.

En Asia es más frecuente de lo que te parece. En muchísimas religiones y sectas son veganos. De hecho, los budistas en un buen porcentaje lo son.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2019)

El cacahuete es una bomba nutricional. Lo emplean los médicos que luchan contra hambrunas para nutrir a niños desnutridos.


----------



## antonio estrada (24 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cordero para estofar, sin verduras va a ser un poco especial el tema.



Creo que no. Jengibre en polvo, cúrcuma abundante, un par de guindillas, salteas el cordero (mejor tajo bajo o falda que cortes limpios) a la olla lenta al mínimo toda la noche. Te vas a comer hasta los güesos.


----------



## skeptik (24 Sep 2019)

A mí lo que me fascina de los veganos es el talibanismo. No es que no se pidan un filete para comer, es que no prueban nada de un plato que haya podido ser contaminado por trazas indetectables de cualquier cosa de origen animal. Y son todos así (los que yo conozco al menos).


----------



## Perro Viejo (24 Sep 2019)

skeptik dijo:


> A mí lo que me fascina de los veganos es el talibanismo. No es que no se pidan un filete para comer, es que no prueban nada de un plato que haya podido ser contaminado por trazas indetectables de cualquier cosa de origen animal. Y son todos así (los que yo conozco al menos).



Por mi como si comen arena y solo beben agua de rocío. Lo que no soporto es su autoconcedida superioridad moral y su manía de imponer su religión a los demás.


----------



## sada (24 Sep 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los runners desarrollan un metabolismo y cuerpo tendente a resistir ejercicios de baja intensidad y larga duración. Ahi puedes incluir la resistencia a la insulina y todo lo que quieras, está todo integrado.
> Asi que el cuerpo desarrolla estrategias de defensa de tomar algo mas de proteina y grasa de otras zonas y dejar siempre de la barriga por si las moscas.
> 
> 
> P.S Se pueden establecer lineas generales de una dieta sana: verduras, hidratos complejos en su justa medida, proteinas, grasas no saturadas... pero cada uno va a contar el cuento a su manera porque cada persona tiene un cuerpo con unas caracteristicas únicas a la hora de acumular grasa, donde hacerlo, crear proteina y de la forma de que lo hace.



que opináis de la eliptica? cambio de curro y de horario y puedo dedicar media hora en casa y pensaba en eliptica


----------



## boogie boom (24 Sep 2019)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de la eliptica? cambio de curro y de horario y puedo dedicar media hora en casa y pensaba en eliptica



Mejor ejercicios de fuerza. Si esa media hora en casa la dedicas a fuerza (calistenia, kettlebells) vas a progresar muchísimo. Para todo lo demás, muévete. Escaleras, comprar, no coger coche para todo, paseos, etc.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Sep 2019)

skeptik dijo:


> A mí lo que me fascina de los veganos es el talibanismo. No es que no se pidan un filete para comer, es que no prueban nada de un plato que haya podido ser contaminado por trazas indetectables de cualquier cosa de origen animal. Y son todos así (los que yo conozco al menos).



comida familiar, estoy preparando la ensalada y me pregunta el cuñado vegano que si me he lavado las manos.

le digo que si, que obviamente.

y me dice que si lo he hecho después de cortar el jamón.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí, sí, ya te digo yo que sí. Lo que es ser vegano, coño. Vegetales solo: lentejas, arroz, pan... Y en países donde viven muchos indios, como en todos Oriente Medio hay restaurantes veganos en cada esquina.
> 
> En Asia es más frecuente de lo que te parece. En muchísimas religiones y sectas son veganos. De hecho, los budistas en un buen porcentaje lo son.



Que no leñe, no te dejes engañar por la propaganda vegana. No existe el concepto veganismo entre los indios ni en ninguna cultura.

Vegetarianismo en la India - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

'En la India, el vegetarianismo es generalmente sinónimo de lactovegetarianismo'

Jainitas:
Jainismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
'El uso de productos lácteos está permitido siempre que sean obtenidos y preparados según las normas dictadas. Antes de ordeñar una vaca'

Los unicos veganos que hay en la india son algunos de la casta adinerada que por hacer el mongolo quieren ser como Beyonce. Eso si con una farmacia (que se pueden pagar) bien cerca para meterse suplementos, porque de otra forma seria imposible.

Los que afirman ser veganos asi a pelo, y son unos muertos de hambre, simplemente mienten.


----------



## Panko21 (24 Sep 2019)

Bueno los hindúes no les hace falta la B12, ni que los animales la coman del suelo, ya comen y viven entre mierda ellos solos


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> comida familiar, estoy preparando la ensalada y me pregunta el cuñado vegano que si me he lavado las manos.
> 
> le digo que si, que obviamente.
> 
> y me dice que si lo he hecho después de cortar el jamón.



Le tenias que haber cruzado la cara con una loncha de panceta.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que no leñe, no te dejes engañar por la propaganda vegana. No existe el concepto veganismo entre los indios ni en ninguna cultura.
> 
> Vegetarianismo en la India - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Ya te digo que no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Le tenias que haber cruzado la cara con una loncha de panceta.



No, le tenías que haber dicho que te habías lavado las manos...
...con jabón de sebo


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Sep 2019)

es que ni los alérgicos son tan especialitos.

que va a haber que tener dos vajillas en las casas con conversos


----------



## Perro Viejo (25 Sep 2019)

Desayuno ideal según la American Heart Association. HDLGP.


----------



## skeptik (25 Sep 2019)

Otra cosa que me flipa del tema vegano (y con esto ya lo dejo, que nos alejamos del tópico de nutrición) es el abuso del término para cualquier cosa no-animal. Por alguna razón suele ser en productos orientados al público femenino e.g.: Bolsos o pulseras veganas (que no son de cuero pero son... de plástico!)

Y se quedan tan anchos. Como si el plástico estuviera hecho de fibras naturales que crecen en el huerto.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Sep 2019)

skeptik dijo:


> Otra cosa que me flipa del tema vegano (y con esto ya lo dejo, que nos alejamos del tópico de nutrición) es el abuso del término para cualquier cosa no-animal. Por alguna razón suele ser en productos orientados al público femenino e.g.: Bolsos o pulseras veganas (que no son de cuero pero son... de plástico!)
> 
> Y se quedan tan anchos. Como si el plástico estuviera hecho de fibras naturales que crecen en el huerto.



Es que vegan va a ser un sello de calidad como lo es kosher o halal. Sabemos que tal corte de carne o tal pollo es halal o no. Es decir, es ético con respecto a los códigos morales del Islam. Con esa misma perspectiva, en algunos paises comienza a haber aseguradoras halal, bancos halal, etc.

Sucede algo parecido con el sello kosher de los judíos. Y pretenden que vegan sea también algo que signifique que no se han utilizado animales en su elaboración. Así, ahora ya hay publicitados cosméticos o medicinas no testadas en animales.




Esto está a un paso del sello "vegan" que me imagino simplemente esperan al momento adecuado para lanzarlo.

Volviendo al veganismo en Asia, os aseguro de primerísima mano, porque como algunos sabéis llevo 30 años viviendo allí o yendo y vininendo, que una parte importante de la gente en algunas zonas son veganos. No lo son de boquilla, ni dan la brasa, es simplemente que no han conocido otra cosa. Son veganos porque en su familia todos lo eran cuando nacieron y en su pueblo lo son casi todos. No hay alteraciones importantes de salud en la gente que yo conozco, niños veganos desde su nacimiento, insisto. Si no estás inmerso en ese mundo, creo que las cosas serán distintas, éso sí.

Seamos realistas, de lo que un humano de verdad no puede prescindir es del agua (o de los líquidos que la contienen) pero de lo demás se puede prescindir de cualquier cosa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es que vegan va a ser un sello de calidad como lo es kosher o halal. Sabemos que tal corte de carne o tal pollo es halal o no. Es decir, es ético con respecto a los códigos morales del Islam. Con esa misma perspectiva, en algunos paises comienza a haber aseguradoras halal, bancos halal, etc.
> 
> Sucede algo parecido con el sello kosher de los judíos. Y pretenden que vegan sea también algo que signifique que no se han utilizado animales en su elaboración. Así, ahora ya hay publicitados cosméticos o medicinas no testadas en animales.
> 
> ...



A ver si acabamos con esta tonteria que luego hay gente que se la cree.

La desnutrición es algo común en las zonas rurales de la India, sobre todo en los niños

Poner como ejemplo para los standares occidentales de un pais donde la desnutricion campa a sus anchas pues ya empezamos mal.

Como para ponerse a ver marcadores de salud en un pais donde la anemia es uno de los problemas mas generalizados. La mezcla de desnutricion y algun grupo vegano (que en principio no existe) seria indistinguible.

Dicho esto lo que esta claro es que TODA referencia a la india habla de VEGETARIANOS, mas concretamente octolacteos. La religion en la india no es el veganismo, eso es un invento occidental. 

Tienen mil reglas sobre animales sagrados, puros, impuros y mediopensionistas, pero como todas las sociedades tradicionales tienen sus trucos para 'suplementarse' sin recurrir a la farmacia.

Unos comeran huevos otros leche y otros, oh sorpresa! comen insectos. O algo tan sencillo como un caldo de huesos que es habitual en muchas sociedades asiaticas.

¿Qué países comen más insectos en todo el mundo? | Radio Capital

Según reveló el diario El País, el único país que come 300 especies de insectos es México, en tanto China come 200 especies. Por su parte, Ecuador, República Democrática del Congo, India , entre otros comen 100 especies


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si acabamos con esta tonteria que luego hay gente que se la cree.
> 
> La desnutrición es algo común en las zonas rurales de la India, sobre todo en los niños
> 
> ...




Que mal comienza tu post, joder. Como siento no tenerte delante y ver de qué madera estás hecho.

No eres quien para dejarme por embustero. No estás en ese nivel. En tu puta vida lo estarás. Hasta ahí podíamos llegar. Lo que sabes es una gota, lo que ignoras es el océano. No lo olvides.

Y ahora sí, al ignore. Y a faltar al respeto al que te lo consienta, que no es mi caso.

Puta wikipedia...y putos ignorantes que no se creen nada que no avale pubmed.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Que mal comienza tu post, joder. Como siento no tenerte delante y ver de qué madera estás hecho.
> 
> No eres quien para dejarme por embustero. No estás en ese nivel. En tu puta vida lo estarás. Hasta ahí podíamos llegar. Lo que sabes es una gota, lo que ignoras es el océano. No lo olvides.
> 
> ...



El ignore el recurso de los ofendiditos

No te estaba llamando embustero solo que, una de dos, o te has creido la propaganda vegana, o te has creido que esos indioveganos hamijos tuyos no prueban un gramo de origen animal.

No seria la categoria de embustero, solo de inocente desinformado.

Pd. Pasa de la wikipedia y busca alguna referencia al veganismo en la india, yo no lo hayo.

Pd2. Madera de pino


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Panko21 (26 Sep 2019)

Xq siempre aparece alguien, da la charla vegana de pueblos exóticos y poco desarrollados de turno y luego cuando le llevan la contraria se ofende y se lo toma como algo personal?. Es que los debates son eso coño!


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Xq siempre aparece alguien, da la charla vegana de pueblos exóticos y poco desarrollados de turno y luego cuando le llevan la contraria se ofende y se lo toma como algo personal?. Es que los debates son eso coño!



Yo tenia un amigo carnicero que consiguio pesar 150 kilos. Luego adelgazo a 80 con una dieta hiperproteica. Un dia se bebio una botella de Ron Pampero de un trago y no se murio. 

Ah y no era vegano.

Era por contar algo de veganos.


----------



## Wein (27 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Por mi como si comen arena y solo beben agua de rocío. Lo que no soporto es su autoconcedida superioridad moral y su manía de imponer su religión a los demás.



Es que es superioridad moral o ética

Yo entiendo que la gente a la que no le gustan los animales, los envenena los caza, etc coma carne. A los que quieren a los animales no. O tú comerías carne de perro? Que también hay gente que solo quiere a su "familia" y la de los demás les da igual mientras este bien la suya sí. Pero a esos también se les puede llamar tullidos morales.


----------



## Perro Viejo (27 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Es que es superioridad moral o ética
> 
> Yo entiendo que la gente a la que no le gustan los animales, los envenena los caza, etc coma carne. A los que quieren a los animales no. O tú comerías carne de perro? Que también hay gente que solo quiere a su "familia" y la de los demás les da igual mientras este bien la suya sí. Pero a esos también se les puede llamar tullidos morales.



Para cultivar vuestra mierda de soja amariconadora y vuestras verduritas hay que desforestar el amazonas, matar a tiros miles de indios, echar pesticidas y herbicidas a toneladas y matar a millones de animales inocentes. Es completamente insostenible y antinatural. 

Yo cazo, pesco, tengo huerto y árboles frutales y también crío pollos, conejos y cerdos a los que intento dar la mejor vida que puedo y la muerte más indolora que puedo. Y lo hago des del conocimiento del sufrimiento que les causo e intento ser digno de ello. Vosotros solo cerráis los ojos y os creéis que sois superiores a los demás solo porque no os ensuciáis las manos de sangre pero sois todavía peores que los que sabemos que tenemos que matar para vivir. 

Pero es que encima vais diciendo a los demás como tienen que vivir. Sois gentuza que no merece ni el aire que respiráis.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Para cultivar vuestra mierda de soja amariconadora y vuestras verduritas hay que desforestar el amazonas, matar a tiros miles de indios, echar pesticidas y herbicidas a toneladas y matar a millones de animales inocentes. Es completamente insostenible y antinatural.
> 
> Yo cazo, pesco, tengo huerto y árboles frutales y también crío pollos, conejos y cerdos a los que intento dar la mejor vida que puedo y la muerte más indolora que puedo. Y lo hago des del conocimiento del sufrimiento que les causo e intento ser digno de ello. Vosotros solo cerráis los ojos y os creéis que sois superiores a los demás solo porque no os ensuciáis las manos de sangre pero sois todavía peores que los que sabemos que tenemos que matar para vivir.
> 
> Pero es que encima vais diciendo a los demás como tienen que vivir. Sois gentuza que no merece ni el aire que respiráis.



Eso se llama ley del embudo mezclada con enajenacion mental permanente.

No se dan cuenta (o no alcanzan en su retraso) de que estan al mismo nivel (en su etica peculiar) que el tipo que va al supermercado y compra un lomo de cerdo al vacio, y se jacta de que seria incapaz de matar un animal.

Pagan a sicarios para que les limpien los campos de bichos y se creen los mas listos y solidarios.


----------



## Wein (27 Sep 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Para cultivar vuestra mierda de soja amariconadora y vuestras verduritas hay que desforestar el amazonas, matar a tiros miles de indios, echar pesticidas y herbicidas a toneladas y matar a millones de animales inocentes. Es completamente insostenible y antinatural.
> 
> Yo cazo, pesco, tengo huerto y árboles frutales y también crío pollos, conejos y cerdos a los que intento dar la mejor vida que puedo y la muerte más indolora que puedo. Y lo hago des del conocimiento del sufrimiento que les causo e intento ser digno de ello. Vosotros solo cerráis los ojos y os creéis que sois superiores a los demás solo porque no os ensuciáis las manos de sangre pero sois todavía peores que los que sabemos que tenemos que matar para vivir.
> 
> Pero es que encima vais diciendo a los demás como tienen que vivir. Sois gentuza que no merece ni el aire que respiráis.




Hombre lo del amazonas... Ejem. Yo diría que entre el 98 y 99% de la soja que se planta es para pienso animal.El que quiera que busque los datos.

Además de inmoral es mucho menos ecologico comer carne. Criar animales consume hasta 6 veces más recursos por proteina, más agua, terreno, contaminación, las vacas contaminan tanto como los coches, etc que comer vegetales

Pero vamos yo más por lo ecológico voy a lo moral, tengo animales domésticos y no concibo que haya especies de su misma raza que viven en condiciones atroces para ser sacrificados, la forma de morir es ya lo de menos, solo por capricho de unos humanos que no necesitan comer carne para sobrevivir.

Tú criaras tus animales o los cazaras pero el 99% de los que comen carne no.

Moralmente está bien visto comer carne por la mayoría de la sociedad como estaba bien visto tener esclavos hace 200 años.


----------



## Perro Viejo (27 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre lo del amazonas... Ejem. Yo diría que entre el 98 y 99% de la soja que se planta es para pienso animal.El que quiera que busque los datos.
> 
> Además de inmoral es mucho menos ecologico comer carne. Criar animales consume hasta 6 veces más recursos por proteina, más agua, terreno, contaminación, las vacas contaminan tanto como los coches, etc que comer vegetales
> 
> ...



Comer carne es imprescindible para estar sano, vuestra teología no se sostiene y es profundamente inmoral y no voy a perder un segundo más hablando con fanáticos.

Si queréis que deje de cazar, pescar o criar animales tendréis que matarme pero puedes estar seguro de que me llevaré a muchos de vosotros por delante antes de que lo consigáis. Y como yo hay miles. TE queda claro, imbécil?


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre lo del amazonas... Ejem. Yo diría que entre el 98 y 99% de la soja que se planta es para pienso animal.El que quiera que busque los datos.
> 
> Además de inmoral es mucho menos ecologico comer carne. Criar animales consume hasta 6 veces más recursos por proteina, más agua, terreno, contaminación, las vacas contaminan tanto como los coches, etc que comer vegetales
> 
> ...



'que no necesitan comer carne para sobrevivir.'

Te diste un golpe al nacer?

Ahora di que tampoco comprar leche de esa que le cantan la nana ni huevos de gallinas en libertad, y ya tenemos otro vegano subnormal en el hilo.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Pero vamos yo más por lo ecológico voy a lo moral, tengo animales domésticos y no concibo que haya especies de su misma raza que viven en condiciones atroces para ser sacrificados, la forma de morir es ya lo de menos, solo por capricho de unos humanos que no necesitan comer carne para sobrevivir.



aqui nadie aprueba las condiciones atroces de vida, la mayoria intentamos comprar ecológico con o sin etiqueta.

o sea, la alternativa para los animales seria existir en una granja extensiva o no haber nacido. si tanto los quieres, déjalos vivir unos meses al menos.

si mañana dejamos de comer carne, habria que alimentar hasta su muerte por vejez a toda la cabaña ganadera. e impedir que se reproduzcan.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> aqui nadie aprueba las condiciones atroces de vida, la mayoria intentamos comprar ecológico con o sin etiqueta.
> 
> o sea, la alternativa para los animales seria existir en una granja extensiva o no haber nacido. si tanto los quieres, déjalos vivir unos meses al menos.
> 
> si mañana dejamos de comer carne, habria que alimentar hasta su muerte por vejez a toda la cabaña ganadera. e impedir que se reproduzcan.



Pues yo no es que lo apruebe, pero me la suda tinta china. Si prefiero la carne de pasto a la carne estabulada es porque es mejor PARA MÍ, al bicho como si se la revientan con una piedra picuda.

Y al que le parezca mal, pues dos trabajos tiene, y si no come, tres.


----------



## Wein (27 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'que no necesitan comer carne para sobrevivir.'
> 
> Te diste un golpe al nacer?
> 
> Ahora di que tampoco comprar leche de esa que le cantan la nana ni huevos de gallinas en libertad, y ya tenemos otro vegano subnormal en el hilo.



Como huevos y yogurt pero vamos podría vivir sin comer eso.


Incorrezto dijo:


> aqui nadie aprueba las condiciones atroces de vida, la mayoria intentamos comprar ecológico con o sin etiqueta.
> 
> o sea, la alternativa para los animales seria existir en una granja extensiva o no haber nacido. si tanto los quieres, déjalos vivir unos meses al menos.
> 
> si mañana dejamos de comer carne, habria que alimentar hasta su muerte por vejez a toda la cabaña ganadera. e impedir que se reproduzcan.



Hombre vivir para sufrir pues no, por eso se hacen campañas de esterilización tanto de humanos como animales domésticos.

En China no creo que las hagan a perros y gatos porque supongo que alguno se comerá los cachorros como aqui los lechones.

Comer carne no se va a dejar de comer carne, es más se come ahora más carne que nunca por el aumento de consumo de China y otros países que han salido de la pobreza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Como huevos y yogurt pero vamos podría vivir sin comer eso.
> 
> 
> Hombre vivir para sufrir pues no, por eso se hacen campañas de esterilización tanto de humanos como animales domésticos.
> ...



Deja de tomar huevos y lacteos y en un año estas para el arrastre.

O eso o te suplementas con pastillas.

No digo que seas muy listo pero al menos como ovolacteovegetariano tendras buena salud muchos años, si cuidas el resto de alimenracion vegetariana.

Pd. Y no, los seres humanos no pueden vivir sin un gramo de carne o en su defecto huevos y/o lacteos. Te han engañado.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues yo no es que lo apruebe, pero me la suda tinta china. Si prefiero la carne de pasto a la carne estabulada es porque es mejor PARA MÍ, al bicho como si se la revientan con una piedra picuda.
> 
> Y al que le parezca mal, pues dos trabajos tiene, y si no come, tres.



yo prohibia el rito halal mañana. amparados en la legislación, poco a poco toda la carne menos la de la cerdo lo está siendo.

y al hilo de lo dicho antes, para comer carne habria que dar un carnét que se obtuviera matando personalmente el bicho correspondiente, sin delegar en el supermercado.

yo con una piedra picuda no sería capaz.


----------



## Wein (28 Sep 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues yo no es que lo apruebe, pero me la suda tinta china. Si prefiero la carne de pasto a la carne estabulada es porque es mejor PARA MÍ, al bicho como si se la revientan con una piedra picuda.
> 
> Y al que le parezca mal, pues dos trabajos tiene, y si no come, tres.



Sí tú serás de los que piense que mientras esté bien yo y los mios que le den al resto, Que te da igual que mueran miles de iraquies, por ejemplo mientras puedas tener la gasolina barata. De esos conozco muchos.


Pero tienes perro o gatos o no? Comerías carne de perro o gato? Te escandalizaciarias si en Mercadona hubiera carne de perro en el mostrador?

O de estas fotos









Intuyo que no. Lo que me parece incongruente es los que sí se escandalizarían y siguen comiendo carne.


----------



## Wein (28 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Deja de tomar huevos y lacteos y en un año estas para el arrastre.
> 
> O eso o te suplementas con pastillas.
> 
> ...




No se va a pòder vivir sin comer carne pues claro que se puede, y con patatas solamente como los irlandeses, que no digo que comieran algun pollo o pescado de vez en cuando si tenían suerte pero la base era la patata. De ahí las varías hambrunas con millones de muertos que tuvieron por la enfermedad de la patata.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> No se va a pòder vivir sin comer carne pues claro que se puede, y con patatas solamente como los irlandeses, que no digo que comieran algun pollo o pescado de vez en cuando si tenían suerte pero la base era la patata. De ahí las varías hambrunas con millones de muertos que tuvieron por la enfermedad de la patata.



Ya no se si eres un clon de los habituales o sois igual de tontos todos.

Sin un aporte minimo de B12 que solo esta en productos animales no durais ni un año. Su carencia provoca locura y destruccion neuronal.

Sin otros minimamente como el omega 3, varios aminoacidos y algunos nutrientes mas, la salud se os viene abajo en pocos años.

A ver si mejoramos un poco las ideas basicas.


----------



## Wein (28 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya no se si eres un clon de los habituales o sois igual de tontos todos.
> 
> Sin un aporte minimo de B12 que solo esta en productos animales no durais ni un año. Su carencia provoca locura y destruccion neuronal.
> 
> ...



El omega 3 el Lino. Y la B-12 pues mira si hay que suplementarse se suplementa ya ves tú que drama.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> El omega 3 el Lino. Y la B-12 pues mira si hay que suplementarse se suplementa ya ves tú que drama.



El lino no tiene DHA revisa tu retraso.

Y si te tienes que suplementar con pastillas de farmacia, no sera que necesitas carne para vivir?

Pd. Si te tengo que explicar que el omega 3 son ALA, EPA y DHA, y los vegatales solo contienen ALA, mal vamos...


----------



## Wein (28 Sep 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El lino no tiene DHA revisa tu retraso.
> 
> Y si te tienes que suplementar con pastillas de farmacia, no sera que necesitas carne para vivir?
> 
> Pd. Si te tengo que explicar que el omega 3 son ALA, EPA y DHA, y los vegatales solo contienen ALA, mal vamos...




Eres todo un erudito, ni idea de ALA EPA y demás chorradas y sandeces para autojustificarse. Come toda la carne que te salga de los cojones.

Chico pues no sé si hay muchos casos de gente que haya estado grave por deficit de vitamina B-12 como sí lo ha habido por vitamina C. Escorbuto. Pero vamos que si tuviera déficit de vitamina B-12 y tuviera consecuencias graves para mi salud pues tomaría suplementos

En la historía miles de millones de personas han vivido sin tomar apenas carne, no por ideologia es porque no tenían acceso a ella. Que comieran un par de veces al mes o al año algo de carne por casualidad no creo que resolviera su déficit de vitamina B-12

También la mayoría o gran parte de la población actual tiene deficit de vitamina D y tampoco es un drama.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Sep 2019)

Joder que brasas los veganos, a ver si se mueren todos desnutridos de una vez ya joder


----------



## DonCrisis (28 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Eres todo un erudito, ni idea de ALA EPA y demás chorradas y sandeces para autojustificarse. Come toda la carne que te salga de los cojones.
> 
> Chico pues no sé si hay muchos casos de gente que haya estado grave por deficit de vitamina B-12 como sí lo ha habido por vitamina C. Escorbuto. Pero vamos que si tuviera déficit de vitamina B-12 y tuviera consecuencias graves para mi salud pues tomaría suplementos
> 
> ...



Decir en un hilo sobre nutrición que el déficit vitamínico no es un drama da a entender su seriedad. Igual que calificar de "chorradas" la composición del Omega3.

Nunca os entenderé a los trolles que gastáis tiempo de vuestra vida en ir provocando por internet.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Eres todo un erudito, ni idea de ALA EPA y demás chorradas y sandeces para autojustificarse. Come toda la carne que te salga de los cojones.
> 
> Chico pues no sé si hay muchos casos de gente que haya estado grave por deficit de vitamina B-12 como sí lo ha habido por vitamina C. Escorbuto. Pero vamos que si tuviera déficit de vitamina B-12 y tuviera consecuencias graves para mi salud pues tomaría suplementos
> 
> ...



Y para que tomas tu huevos y leche?

Pd. Busca en prensa que hay varios casos de hospitalizados y algun muerto por no tomar nada de B12 bastante reciente.


----------



## Rekt (28 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> O tú comerías carne de perro?



Pues depende del hambre. La moral está formada alrededor de la supervivencia, el mejor código moral es aquel que permita las mayores cuotas de perpetuidad y bienestar de la vida humana.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Sep 2019)

Yo comería carne de perro tranquilamente.

En caso de necesidad, de humano y sin mucho problema.

Estas dos cosas las han hecho todas las culturas del mundo a lo largo de la historia jajajaja

TNB


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Sep 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Sí tú serás de los que piense que mientras esté bien yo y los mios que le den al resto, Que te da igual que mueran miles de iraquies, por ejemplo mientras puedas tener la gasolina barata. De esos conozco muchos.



Wo,wo,woooo, no extrapole tan a la ligera.

Simple y llanamente, trazo una línea moral entre los humanos y el resto de animales. Por lo que a mí respecta, la ética es aplicable a las relaciones humanas, fin.

No me comporto éticamente con un animal, como no me comporto éticamente con un martillo.

Que no quiere decir que disfrute con el sufrimiento del animal, eso sería señal de que algo en mí funcionaría regular ná más.



> Pero tienes perro o gatos o no? Comerías carne de perro o gato? Te escandalizaciarias si en Mercadona hubiera carne de perro en el mostrador?
> 
> O de estas fotos
> 
> ...



Pues ahí intuye usted bien. En casa no tengo animales.
Pero los animales se comen. Si no como perro ni gato es porque no está en el menú, ni en las costumbres con las que me he criado, no porque les otorgue ningún estatus especial.


----------



## Wein (30 Sep 2019)

Rekt dijo:


> Pues depende del hambre. La moral está formada alrededor de la supervivencia, el mejor código moral es aquel que permita las mayores cuotas de perpetuidad y bienestar de la vida humana.




Si depende del hambre también comerías humanos como el otro. Estamos debatiendo sobre si en 2019 es necesario comer carne o no o si es un lujo como matar focas o bisones para vestirse. Es más me dan menos lástima las focas que viven en libertad hasta su muerte que suele ser rápida que los animales hacinados en un matadero. Igual que los toros.

Por cierto está prohibida la carne y piel de foca en la UE y supongo que es porque ha escandalizado a la opinión pública las imágenes de las matanzas.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Oct 2019)

Es necesario comer carne? Si. La puerta de salida al fondo....


----------



## Perro Viejo (1 Oct 2019)

Ojo! El himbestigador de Harvard que publicó el famoso el artículo que ligaba el consumo de carne con el cáncer es vegano. Y el estudio en si es una puta mierda manipulada. Hasta los cojomnes de esta gentuza. El veganismo es una enfermedad mental. Punto.


----------



## sada (1 Oct 2019)

receta exquisita
Huesitos Crunchy Fit




Bajos en hidratos y con 3 ingredientes.

Ingredientes: 9 panes de fibra y sésamo (mercadona), crema de almendra y 110 gr. chocolate 90% cacao. (80% cacao mínimo).
Receta




1. Hacer 3 montones de 3 panes. Coge un pan y unta crema, pon otro pan sobre ese, unta en este crema y pon el 3° pan. Y así con los otros 2 montones. Meter al frigo 5 min




2. En un bol poner el chocolate y meter al micro por 20 seg. Sacar dar vueltas y volver a meter 20 seg. así evitaremos que no se queme y quede bien derretido.




3. Sacar del frigo y partir cada montón por la mitad. Meter cada huesito en el chocolate y untar, quitar el exceso y poner sobre rejilla para que el chocolate que sobre caiga. Hacer esto con los 5 restantes. Meter en frigo 10min y luego pasar al congelador mínimo 30 min.... y listo!
•




Pan wasa no queda igual, queda más blando.




La crema de almendras casera o también se puede comprar en el super.




Los huesitos se conservan perfectos en el congelador. Para consumir deja 1min a temperatura ambiente.

stocktrading foto


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Oct 2019)

sada dijo:


> receta exquisita
> Huesitos Crunchy Fit
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo curiosidad por saber que lleva la crema de almendras.

Me da que alguna sorpresita.


----------



## JimJones (2 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber que lleva la crema de almendras.
> 
> Me da que alguna sorpresita.



Azucar para enterrarte.


----------



## Perro Viejo (3 Oct 2019)

Todo lo que necesitáis sobre el nuevo estudio de la carne roja:


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Si depende del hambre también comerías humanos como el otro. Estamos debatiendo sobre si en 2019 es necesario comer carne o no o si es un lujo como matar focas o *bisones* para vestirse. Es más me dan menos lástima las focas que viven en libertad hasta su muerte que suele ser rápida que los animales hacinados en un matadero. Igual que los toros.
> 
> Por cierto está prohibida la carne y piel de foca en la UE y supongo que es porque ha escandalizado a la opinión pública las imágenes de las matanzas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (3 Oct 2019)

ahora me acojonado de estar comiendo harinas micronizadas de avena

en la version MAS EXTREMA pero quien sabe si LA MAS ACERTADA EN SU PURISMO

resulta que muchos granos de "cereal" seria EN REALIDAD o CASI CASI 

LARVAS DE INSECTOS: han especulado con como el puto arroz saca mierdas del gorgojo de una manera anormal

si ya, una cosa es una semilla vegetal
y otra cosa es un insecto

EFECTIVAMENTE, pues ahora lo estan poniendo en duda

el concepto es un poco "DURO", "COMPLEJO" ya que se basa en varias teorias de Alta Maguferia no aptas para el gran publico
pero esta bien echarle un ojo para ver cuanto te puede ir cuadrando, si no todas las propuestas, si alguna

el tio trabaja con plagas, asi que tiene los huevos negros de matar bichos 8 horas al dia
pero eso enfoque muy directo


----------



## mariomm02 (5 Oct 2019)

La relación entre alimentación y estados de ánimo cada vez genera más interés entre los profesionales sanitarios. Un número importante de estudios médicos realizados en la última década sobre cientos de miles de personas sugieren que una dieta rica en frutas y verduras y con cereales integrales en vez de refinados, puede proteger frente a la depresión, mientras que las dietas típicas occidentales, caracterizadas por un alto consumo de carne roja y/o procesada, cereales refinados, dulces, y productos lácteos altos en grasa, pueden aumentar el riesgo de depresión.
Tal es la importancia que parece tener la alimentación en nuestro estado de salud mental que en los últimos años se ha desarrollado una nueva especialidad médica: la *psiquiatría nutricional*. Además del tratamiento farmacológico para la depresión, cada vez más psiquiatras educan a sus pacientes para que adopten un modo de vida más saludable, que incluye: una dieta predominantemente vegetal y baja en productos refinados y procesados, en grasa saturada y en colesterol; ejercicio físico regular (y a ser posible, al aire libre, para beneficiarnos de los efectos positivos del sol y de la vitamina D), una buena higiene del sueño, con un descanso adecuado, y unos buenos hábitos emocionales.

Una dieta de las características descritas no solo nos protegerá frente a la depresión, sino que nos ayudará a mantener un peso normal, y a reducir nuestros niveles de glucosa y de colesterol en sangre. Es evidente que el hecho de estar físicamente más sanos a todos los niveles, nos va a permitir llevar una vida más activa socialmente y más plena, lo que a su vez redundará en un mejor estado de ánimo.


> Cualquier persona vegana, vegetariana o que siga una dieta predominantemente vegetal debe asegurarse de obtener vitamina B12 de forma regular



La mejor forma de obtener vitamina B12 es a través de un suplemento semanal. La vitamina B12 es esencial para el buen funcionamiento de nuestro sistema nervioso, y una deficiencia, incluso leve, puede dar lugar a depresión e incluso a demencia. Otras vitaminas del grupo B también son importantes para mantener la salud del cerebro y se encuentran en abundancia en el reino vegetal. Una dieta rica en frutas y verduras de muchos colores diferentes, en cereales integrales, legumbres, frutos secos y semillas, y suplementada con vitamina B12 es la mejor protección, desde el punto de vista de la nutrición, frente a la depresión.
Las personas que hayan tenido episodios depresivos o que tengan antecedentes familiares de depresión podrían beneficiarse de tomar un suplemento de ácidos grasos omega-3 procedente de aceite de algas marinas; es aconsejable hablar de esto con nuestro médico o nutricionista.
Los activistas veganos, en especial aquellos que dedican parte de su tiempo a investigar y documentar las condiciones en las que se encuentran los animales en granjas industriales, perreras, circos, laboratorios, etc., pueden experimentar signos de ansiedad y depresión crónicas, similares a los que sufren personas que han vivido o sido testigos de guerras, actos terroristas u otras formas de violencia. Esto se conoce como *síndrome de estrés post-traumático* y puede afectar nuestro *bienestar físico y mental*. Si te encuentras en esta situación es importante en primer lugar que busques el apoyo de tu familia o de tu grupo de amigos – preferentemente gente que entienda lo que significa ser vegano y lo respete. Si tus síntomas no mejoran en unos días o no dispones de un grupo social de apoyo, pide consejo profesional.

Fuente


----------



## Registrador (5 Oct 2019)

Pero si es q ni si quiera los budistas asiaticos son vegetarianos. Alguna pija española vegetariana para quien_ "el yoga es mi pasion"_ se quedó de piedra cuando en un viaje a tailandia vió q los monjes budistas comían carne. Un descojone cuando me lo contaron.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Oct 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero si es q ni si quiera los budistas asiaticos son vegetarianos. Alguna pija española vegetariana para quien_ "el yoga es mi pasion"_ se quedó de piedra cuando en un viaje a tailandia vió q los monjes budistas comían carne. Un descojone cuando me lo contaron.



Vegetarianos si hay pero es gente que come en su mayor parte verduras y no deja de comer huevos o lacteos, incluso algo de pescado. Lo de hacerse vegano es una subnormalada occidental.

Si comen carne de mamifero ya ni son vegetarianos. Pueden ser pobres pero no estupidos.


----------



## Registrador (5 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Vegetarianos si hay pero es gente que come en su mayor parte verduras y no deja de comer huevos o lacteos, incluso algo de pescado. Lo de hacerse vegano es una subnormalada occidental.
> 
> Si comen carne de mamifero ya ni son vegetarianos. Pueden ser pobres pero no estupidos.



No, no. Estoy hablando de monjes budistas cominendo pollo o cerdo. Hasta Gautama comía carne.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Oct 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> No, no. Estoy hablando de monjes budistas cominendo pollo o cerdo. Hasta Gautama comía carne.



Pero que quieres de una vegana follayogas española que no distingue un budista de una botella de butano.

Tanto los mahāyāna como los theravāda creen que comer carne no constituye una violación de los Cinco Preceptos que prohíben dañar directamente a los seres vivos.


----------



## Panko21 (6 Oct 2019)

mariomm02 dijo:


> La relación entre alimentación y estados de ánimo cada vez genera más interés entre los profesionales sanitarios. Un número importante de estudios médicos realizados en la última década sobre cientos de miles de personas sugieren que una dieta rica en frutas y verduras y con cereales integrales en vez de refinados, puede proteger frente a la depresión, mientras que las dietas típicas occidentales, caracterizadas por un alto consumo de carne roja y/o procesada, cereales refinados, dulces, y productos lácteos altos en grasa, pueden aumentar el riesgo de depresión.
> Tal es la importancia que parece tener la alimentación en nuestro estado de salud mental que en los últimos años se ha desarrollado una nueva especialidad médica: la *psiquiatría nutricional*. Además del tratamiento farmacológico para la depresión, cada vez más psiquiatras educan a sus pacientes para que adopten un modo de vida más saludable, que incluye: una dieta predominantemente vegetal y baja en productos refinados y procesados, en grasa saturada y en colesterol; ejercicio físico regular (y a ser posible, al aire libre, para beneficiarnos de los efectos positivos del sol y de la vitamina D), una buena higiene del sueño, con un descanso adecuado, y unos buenos hábitos emocionales.
> 
> Una dieta de las características descritas no solo nos protegerá frente a la depresión, sino que nos ayudará a mantener un peso normal, y a reducir nuestros niveles de glucosa y de colesterol en sangre. Es evidente que el hecho de estar físicamente más sanos a todos los niveles, nos va a permitir llevar una vida más activa socialmente y más plena, lo que a su vez redundará en un mejor estado de ánimo.
> ...



Joder que nivel de evidencia científica, un punto blog... además por lo que tengo leído y entendido suele ser más bien al contrario ya que en la creación de las hormonas (esos bichitos que sirven de reguladores en el cuerpo, incluidos los estados emocionales) influyen las grasas, especialmente las saludables, aunque en definitiva la alimentación correcta (carnes, pescados, huevos, verduras, frutas) es la que evita las depresiones, me hace gracia que digan lo de los suplementos tanto de Omega 3 como de B12 y que la mejor forma de obtenerlos es con pastillas...


----------



## Panko21 (6 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero que quieres de una vegana follayogas española que no distingue un budista de una botella de butano.
> 
> Tanto los mahāyāna como los theravāda creen que comer carne no constituye una violación de los Cinco Preceptos que prohíben dañar directamente a los seres vivos.



Pero es como lo de mindfunless, el yoga, el pensamiento positivo, la meditación y demás mierdas exóticas que las traemos a medias y nos quedamos en lo superficial. Son filosofías de las que se puede aprender mucho pero se han convertido en un esperpento de lo que realmente significante suponen en su lugar de origen.


----------



## Wein (8 Oct 2019)

Hoy me hice lentejas, 200 gramos, pardinas, y las he pesado. 600 gramos sin caldo.

Por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## EQLucky (8 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hoy me hice lentejas, 200 gramos, pardinas, y las he pesado. 600 gramos sin caldo.
> 
> Por si a alguien le interesa.



MAGIA, MAGIA!
Lo de las lentejas pardinas que triplican su peso y sus nutrientes por arte de magia hace palidecer al milagro de los panes y peces


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Oct 2019)

Haz la prueba. Dieta vegana estricta un año y vienes y lo cuentas.

Pero que sea con honestidad intelectual, no como algunos veganos que han estado por aqui y niegan la mayor.

Eso si, deja algun albacea forero por si te da un yuyu. 

Aqui ya se ha comentado que es posible hacer dietas extremas mientras no pases la linea roja de zero nutriente.

Hay vitaminas, aminoacidos y algunas grasas que con veganismo extremo es dificil o imposible directamente obtener y tu organismo hace aguas por varios frentes.

Somos omnivoros lo queramos o no.


----------



## boogie boom (8 Oct 2019)

JimJones dijo:


> Azucar para enterrarte.



Si te vas a la de mercadona sí, es todo azucar. Pero si buscas hay muchas marcas que no tienen aditivos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Oct 2019)

EQLucky dijo:


> MAGIA, MAGIA!
> Lo de las lentejas pardinas que triplican su peso y sus nutrientes por arte de magia hace palidecer al milagro de los panes y peces



Los veganos no dan, los pobres. No dan


----------



## Wein (8 Oct 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Los veganos no dan, los pobres. No dan



Hombre no he dicho que triplique sus nutrientes solo su peso.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Oct 2019)

si te pones así, las lentejas siguen pesando los 200gr.

lo que pasa es que están mojadas.


----------



## EQLucky (9 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre no he dicho que triplique sus nutrientes solo su peso.



Pues entonces siguen siendo 200grs de lentejas + 400grs de agua, ergo siguen siendo 200grs de nutrientes lentejeros. ¿No?


----------



## Wein (9 Oct 2019)

EQLucky dijo:


> Pues entonces siguen siendo 200grs de lentejas + 400grs de agua, ergo siguen siendo 200grs de nutrientes lentejeros. ¿No?




Hubo una absurda discusión sobre si las lentejas se pesaban en seco o cocidas para calcular las proteinas de una ración. Evidentemente secas, cocidas no he comprado o puede alguna vez pero supongo pondrá las proteinas que tienen también cocidas.

Con 200 gramos y una rebanada de pan integral me encasqueté más de 50 gramos de proteinas y me quedé con hambre.

Segun pone en la bolsa 24,5 gramos de proteina cada 100 gramos, y 9,9 de fibra, me parece poca. tendré que mirar las otras más grandes a ver que cantidad de fibra tienen.








Solución a la adivinanza: el alimento con más fibra es la lenteja

17 gramos dice ahí.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Hubo una absurda discusión sobre si las lentejas se pesaban en seco o cocidas para calcular las proteinas de una ración. Evidentemente secas, cocidas no he comprado o puede alguna vez pero supongo pondrá las proteinas que tienen también cocidas.
> 
> Por cierto con 200 gramos y una rebanada de pan integral me encasqueté más de 50 gramos de proteinas.
> 
> ...



Cuántas veces cagas al día?

Bocata de lentejas. La mar de nutritivo, hoygan.


----------



## Wein (9 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Cuántas veces cagas al día?



Una pero es que si no como lentejas me encasqueto 50 gramos de salvado y 30 de lino, salvado 100%, de hacendado, el lino lo venden en mercadona pero yo lo compro en el mercadillo. Además es una buena forma de comerlo porque el lino forma como una gelatina que hace que sea comestible el salvado si no es como comer serrín. Tambien se pùede mezclar con yogurt.



45% de fibra el salvado y 28% el lino Si como lentejas sigo comiendo lino en yogur.

Hay otro tipo de salvado pero no es 100% ese solo lo he visto en Mrcadona.

Por ejemplo este también del mercadona


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Una pero es que si no como lentejas me encasqueto 50 gramos de salvado y 30 de lino, salvado 100%, de hacendado, el lino lo venden en mercadona pero yo lo compro en el mercadillo. Además es una buena forma de comerlo porque el lino forma como una gelatina que hace que sea comestible el salvado si no es como comer serrín. Tambien se pùede mezclar con yogurt.
> Ver archivo adjunto 165222
> 
> 
> ...



Joer. Esto es mucho tiempo al día masticando, no?

Y la glucemia qué tal?


----------



## Wein (9 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Joer. Esto es mucho tiempo al día masticando, no?
> 
> Y la glucemia qué tal?



Eso me lo tomo en 3 minutos

La glucemia pues un analisis del año pasado 64 mg/dl pone, lo mínimo eran 70. Aunque me lo hice después de una dieta cetónica, sin carne evidentemente. sí queso yogurt y huevos y algo de proteina en polvo, más o menos para cubrir mis necesidades que son unos 60 gramos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Oct 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Eso me lo tomo en 3 minutos
> 
> La glucemia pues un analisis del año pasado 64 mg/dl pone, lo mínimo eran 70. Aunque me lo hice después de una dieta cetónica, sin carne evidentemente. sí queso yogurt y huevos y algo de proteina en polvo, más o menos para cubrir mis necesidades que son unos 60 gramos.



Pues nada, si te encuentras bien sigue así.


----------



## Alexander III (9 Oct 2019)

Me he metido unas trencitas de hojaldre, bien de azucar de ese que parece lo que no es y te deja siempre todo perdido de polvito blanco y que cuando vuelves de la "cocina" del curro todo el mundo chismorrea de dónde vendrá este.

Y una delicia. Que no voy a bajar de los 103, pues vale, que cualquier día me da un infarto, pues para como está el mundo poco me voy a perder, pero que me quiten lo bailao


----------



## Wein (9 Oct 2019)

Alexander III dijo:


> Me he metido unas trencitas de hojaldre, bien de azucar de ese que parece lo que no es y te deja siempre todo perdido de polvito blanco y que cuando vuelves de la "cocina" del curro todo el mundo chismorrea de dónde vendrá este.
> 
> Y una delicia. Que no voy a bajar de los 103, pues vale, que cualquier día me da un infarto, pues para como está el mundo poco me voy a perder, pero que me quiten lo bailao



De 103 kilo o de glucosa? Yo también me doy mis hartones de azucar de vez en cuando, 2 pastillas de chocolate con una barra de pan o una tarrina de helado de 1,5 litros.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Oct 2019)

Pues la misma correlacion que en el colesterol, las piedras en el riñon y los oxalatos y el perejil y volverte verde... osea la estupidez mas grande de la medicina oficial de los ultimos años.

No saben si por donde les da el viento.

Que el alimento tenga mucho acido urico, mucho colesterol o mucho oxalato, no significa que se tenga que atascar en ninguna parte de tu organismo.

Que regula el proceso de precipitacion? El ph de tu organismo.

Ejemplo: desde los 20 años he tenido piedrecitas en el riñon. Con los años tenia un colico cada dos años puntual como la declaracion de hacienda.

El medico te quitaba los alimentos con mucho oxalato, chocolate, hoja verde... pero uno me confeso que no se sabia en realidad porque se formaban.

Al paso de los años me cargue de kilos y ademas de las piedras tenia otras molestias urologicas, dolores articulares y alguna cosilla mas.

El urologo me pidio analiticas y me llamo la atencion que me salia un ph de orina muy acido (meaba fuego). Me receto unos polvos basificantes vomitivos y la cosa no mejoro.

Despues de la analitica se me encendio la bombilla. Que coño estaba comiendo para tener la orina tan acida? Refrescos light en exceso, cafes y mucho azucar, paella y bocatas toda la semana, pizzas, bolsas de aperitivos guarros tipo doritos.

Por lo demas comia de todo, carne verdura, pescado, ensaladas, pero no era lo suficiente para compensar la mierda.

Lei mucho sobre como alteran el ph los distintos alimentos y llegue a una dieta paleo. Me lance de lleno y cinco años despues no he vuelto a tener un colico.

Los alimentos procesados basados en harinas te acidifican sangre y orina. Cada metabolismo compensa como puede pero al final tienes problemas.

En un entorno acido formas piedras, cristales de acido urico y te sube el colesterol en sangre por los daños.

Los muy subnormales de los medicos te quitan de la dieta alimentos que en su estado natural te mantienen el ph en rango basico porque contiene la substancia que precipita.

En cambio ni se les pasa por la cabeza que la hinchada de azucar y panes de mierda, bolleria y refrescos es la causa final de la cristalizacion.

En estos temas la medicina oficial lo hace todo alreves.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

La unica verdad del perder peso: quema mas calorías de las que consumes, punto. Todos conocemos a alguien que se pasa el dia comiendo bollycaos y está flaco, eso si,si no haces ejercicio se te queda el cuerpo gordiflaco deformado..


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> La unica verdad del perder peso: quema mas calorías de las que consumes, punto. Todos conocemos a alguien que se pasa el dia comiendo bollycaos y está flaco, eso si,si no haces ejercicio se te queda el cuerpo gordiflaco deformado..



Y dale con las calorías...


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Y dale con las calorías...



Es una cuestión matemática... Quema 2000 kca e ingiere 1700 kca diarias, en 3/6 meses me lo cuentas


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Es una cuestión matemática... Quema 2000 kca e ingiere 1700 kca diarias, en 3/6 meses me lo cuentas



Volar también es una cuestión matemática: logre un empuje de 90 kgf pesando 88 kg, y el cielo es el límite...

...ah no, que aunque esa afirmación es absolutamente cierta, tiene el problema de que *no controlamos en absoluto el empuje*, y tenemos un *paupérrimo control* sobre el peso. Ya decía yo, que si fuera tan fácil, todo el mundo volaría...

EDIT: por si no coge el paralelismo, en efecto para adelgazar sólo hay que comer menos de lo que se quema, pero no tenemos tanto control como nos creemos sobre lo que comemos (somos como un conductor de elefantes, nos creemos al mando, pero el elefante sólo hace caso en condiciones muy específicas), y no tenemos casi ningún control sobre lo que quemamos ( >70% del consumo de energía lo regula el sistema endocrino a su aire). Ya decía yo, que si fuera tan fácil, no habría gordos ni fallarían el 99% de las dietas...


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Volar también es una cuestión matemática: logre un empuje de 90 kgf pesando 88 kg, y el cielo es el límite...
> 
> ...ah no, que aunque esa afirmación es absolutamente cierta, tiene el problema de que *no controlamos en absoluto el empuje*, y tenemos un *paupérrimo control* sobre el peso. Ya decía yo, que si fuera tan fácil, todo el mundo volaría...



Para empezar estas obviando las leyes de la aeronáutica, es una comparación absurda, el problema es el auto-control alimentario, es muy dificil contar las calorías eficazmente a diario, si no eres capaz de hacerlo puedes mover mas el culo, ir caminando a todos sitios, puedes ponerte la foto de tu cuerpo que mas asco te de imantada en la nevera y cada vez que tengas hambre y vayas a atracar la nevera darte asco a ti mismo.. funciona.. pero al final estar flaco para quien? Para los demas? Si realmente te cuesta perder peso no lo pierdas, que le den a la puta sociedad... Lo primero es estar feliz con uno mismo a los demas que les den


----------



## Rauxa (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Es una cuestión matemática... Quema 2000 kca e ingiere 1700 kca diarias, en 3/6 meses me lo cuentas



Si ingieres 1700 quemarás 1700.
Si ingieres 2500 quemarás 2500

Homeostasis se le llama. Equilibrio.
Si hace calor, tu cuerpo suda para bajar tu temperatura corporal.
Si hace frio tiritas para aumentar tu temperatura.

Cualquier desequilibrio, termina enfermando.

Obviamente si de un dia para otro bajas 500 calorías tu ingesta, los primeros días verás que pierdes peso (que no será de grasa), pero al cabo de poco, tu cuerpo, en busca de la homeostasis, bajará su metabolismo basal para cuadrar ingesta con gasto.

Si comes mucho, quemas mucho, si comes poco quemas poco.

El cuerpo es listo y proactivo:
No se puede permitir el lujo de ingerir 1700 y quemar 2000 durante mucho tiempo, pq terminará teniendo un problema grave más pronto que tarde.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si ingieres 1700 quemarás 1700.
> Si ingieres 2500 quemarás 2500
> 
> Homeostasis se le llama. Equilibrio.
> ...



Estas creando un argumento total de algo parcial, tu apuntate al gym, antes de cada sesion de musculacion haz 45' de bici, por las noches evita los hidratos de carbono, destierra de tu vida la bollería industrial, la birra y las bebidas azucaradas, te aseguro que en 6 meses estaras hecho un pincel.. y al final no te comerás una puta rosca igual y te daras cuenta que esas lorzas que tenias eran felicidad, si alguien te va a querer no busques que lo haga por esos abdominales ni musculitos, tienes que buscar a alguien que te quiera por lo que eres, es la unica manera de ser feliz


----------



## Rauxa (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Estas creando un argumento total de algo parcial, tu apuntate al gym, antes de cada sesion de musculacion haz 45' de bici, por las noches evita los hidratos de carbono, destierra de tu vida la bollería industrial, la birra y las bebidas azucaradas, te aseguro que en 6 meses estaras hecho un pincel.. y al final no te comerás una puta rosca igual y te daras cuenta que esas lorzas que tenias eran felicidad, si alguien te va a querer no busques que lo haga por esos abdominales ni musculitos, tienes que buscar a alguien que te quiera por lo que eres, es la unica manera de ser feliz



Ya has cambiado un poco el argumento. Ya no son las calorías sino la bolleria y demás mierdangas. 

Es lo mismo comer 2000 calorías de mierdas que 2000 calorías de verduras, carnes, pescados...?

Verdad que no? Pero las 2000 calorías son las mismas, no?

Pero es que tu no puedes saber si hoy quemarás 2000 o 2023 o 2130. 

Y tu supones que cualquier "plus" calórico se convierte en grasa. La energía que consumes tiene muchas finalidades, unas de las cuales es crear grasa. Y para ello tienes que tener alta insulina. 
Es cuestión de hormonas y no de ir contando calorías...


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

El hilo de la gordipandi jajajaj

@EL PVTO ADRENO @Karlos Smith @Rauxa @Smiling Jack y el etarra funcionario @zapatitos

Cerrar el hilo con ellos dentro y prenderles fuego es un favor al mundo y al resto de gordos


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ya has cambiado un poco el argumento. Ya no son las calorías sino la bolleria y demás mierdangas.
> 
> Es lo mismo comer 2000 calorías de mierdas que 2000 calorías de verduras, carnes, pescados...?
> 
> ...



Mira yo tengo un hermano que tiene ahora 29 años, el cabrón come fatal, solo come mierda y no conoce ni el sabor de la verdura, se casca 2L de colamierda cada dia y el mamonazo esta mas flaco que yo que intento cuidarme más, pero el tio no para culo quieto.. el dia que empice a hacer sedimentarismo va a parecer una bola
Adelgazar es como dejar de fumar, todos pueden hacerlo, tienes que tener una actitud más positiva, si no nunca lo conseguiras, joder hay tio que pierde 100 kg en un año! No puedes quitarte 15 kg tú? Claro que si hombre! Animo!!!


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues la misma correlacion que en el colesterol, las piedras en el riñon y los oxalatos y el perejil y volverte verde... osea la estupidez mas grande de la medicina oficial de los ultimos años.
> 
> No saben si por donde les da el viento.
> 
> ...



Demuéstralo GILIPOLLAS, que eres un GILIPOLLAS. 

El daño que está haciendo este GILIPOLLAS a los pobres gordos que entran buscando adelgazar y se encuentran los inventos de este GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Es una cuestión matemática... Quema 2000 kca e ingiere 1700 kca diarias, en 3/6 meses me lo cuentas



No, es una cuestión de biología:


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Es una cuestión matemática... Quema 2000 kca e ingiere 1700 kca diarias, en 3/6 meses me lo cuentas



Los cojones!


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Demuéstralo GILIPOLLAS, que eres un GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> El daño que está haciendo este GILIPOLLAS a los pobres gordos que entran buscando adelgazar y se encuentran los inventos de este GILIPOLLAS.



Qualy dale una pastilla a ese clon que se te ha ido de las manos


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Los cojones!



Ese es todo tu argumento? "Los cojones"
??????????


Perro Viejo dijo:


> No, es una cuestión de biología:



Mira, no te creas todo lo que dice YouTube, vivimos en un mundo físico, es decir matemático, a nivel atómico o cuántico, TODO son matemáticas, pero además la actitud es esencial, no hay ni una sola persona en este mundo que estuviese 100% decidida a hacer algo y no lo haya conseguido, pero 100%, ni 90% ni 99% buscad vuestro 100% se que suena místico pero es verdad, ánimo a todos!!!!


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Mira, no te creas todo lo que dice YouTube, vivimos en un mundo físico, es decir matemático, a nivel atómico o cuántico, TODO son matemáticas, pero además la actitud es esencial, no hay ni una sola persona en este mundo que estuviese 100% decidida a hacer algo y no lo haya conseguido, pero 100%, ni 90% ni 99% buscad vuestro 100% se que suena místico pero es verdad, ánimo a todos!!!!



No me creo lo de youtube y menos lo de cuñaos anónimos de un foro de internec, en ese videom se citan estudios serios y el Dr. Fung es una eminencia en el tema y no es el solo . El cuerpo humano no es una simple estufa en la que metes leña. 

Los tipos de nutrientes importan ya que son metabolizados de distinta manera y generan distintas respuestas hormonales. Si quieres informarte, encontrarás muchos recursos sobre el tema pero me da que solo venías a cagar posts en este hilo yendo de sobradito.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No me creo lo de youtube y menos lo de cuñaos anónimos de un foro de internec, en ese videom se citan estudios serios y el Dr. Fung es una eminencia en el tema y no es el solo . El cuerpo humano no es una simple estufa en la que metes leña.
> 
> Los tipos de nutrientes importan ya que son metabolizados de distinta manera y generan distintas respuestas hormonales. Si quieres informarte, encontrarás muchos recursos sobre el tema pero me da que solo venías a cagar posts en este hilo yendo de sobradito.



Mira yo perdí 25kg en 6 meses hace muchos años, ahora he recuperado bastante de lo que perdí, no voy de sobrado ni mucho menos, solo intentaba dar animos y una actitud algo positiva, creo que no ne merezco que me trates así, pero bueno a ignorados y espero que nunca puedas perder ni un solo kg y pases toda tu miserable vida sintiéndote la mierda humana que eres.. a cagar


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Oct 2019)

Qué cojones pasa hoy con los troles? Ha habido fugas en algún manicomio o qué cojones  ?


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Para empezar estas obviando las leyes de la aeronáutica, es una comparación absurda, el problema es el auto-control alimentario, es muy dificil contar las calorías eficazmente a diario, si no eres capaz de hacerlo puedes mover mas el culo, ir caminando a todos sitios, puedes ponerte la foto de tu cuerpo que mas asco te de imantada en la nevera y cada vez que tengas hambre y vayas a atracar la nevera darte asco a ti mismo.. funciona.. pero al final estar flaco para quien? Para los demas? Si realmente te cuesta perder peso no lo pierdas, que le den a la puta sociedad... Lo primero es estar feliz con uno mismo a los demas que les den



No, precisamente estoy señalando que EXISTEN las leyes de la aeronáutica, que son bastante más complejas que un mero balance de empuje vs peso.

Del mismo modo, EXISTE un complejo sistema de contrapesos metabólicos desarrollados evolutivamente a través de millones de años para sobrevivir en un entorno de escasez, y si no sabes cómo funciona, tienes las mismas posibilidades de acertar con un método eficaz de adelgazamiento que las que tienes de echar a volar pegando un salto.

Lo que usted propone de la foto, pero más radical, se hizo en Minnesota, y los resultados fueron los que fueron. Sí, la gente perdió peso, pero perdieron principalmente masa muscular, recuperaron el peso perdido en forma de grasa echando virutas, y durante todo el tiempo del experimento pasaron las de Caín, siempre helados, sumidos en un torpor neblinoso y pensando en comida el 90% del tiempo.

Porque tú sólo CREES que controlas lo que comes, pero lo controlas, más o menos, como controlas el aguantar la respiración: mientras a tu sistema límbico no le parezca que te estás poniendo en riesgo. Cuando opina que ya está bien la gilipollez, el cerebro reptiliano toma el mando y te comes a Dios por una pata. Y luego te despiertas rodeado de envoltorios de BigMac y no sabes ni cómo ha sido.

Mire, es verdad que todo el mundo puede adelgazar. Lo que no es verdad es que la forma de hacerlo sea "comer menos de lo que gastas", porque *eso no es un método, sino otra forma de decir adelgazar*
Es decir, lo que usted dice es que la forma de adelgazar es adelgazando, que es lo mismo que no decir nada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Ese es todo tu argumento? "Los cojones"
> ??????????
> 
> Mira, no te creas todo lo que dice YouTube, vivimos en un mundo físico, es decir matemático, a nivel atómico o cuántico, TODO son matemáticas, pero además la actitud es esencial, no hay ni una sola persona en este mundo que estuviese 100% decidida a hacer algo y no lo haya conseguido, pero 100%, ni 90% ni 99% buscad vuestro 100% se que suena místico pero es verdad, ánimo a todos!!!!



Despues de mil paginas de hilo ya aburre explicar a cada paracaidista que entra en el hilo, pero ahi voy.

Ya te han dado una pista pero todo lo que no sea hidratos y sobre todo refinados no engorda.

Por eso es absurdo sumar calorias cuando solo el hidrato (en cantidad) va a ir a la lorza.

Al ingerir cualquier hidrato se convierte en glucosa, medible en sangre.

La insulina aparece y es la llave para trasportar a las celulas esa glucosa como energia. Si sobra energia, el resto, la propia insulina convierte la glucosa en grasa visceral.

Es un proceso de sobra conocido y sin discusion. Es inmediato y rapido ya que esa glucosa no puede quedarse en sangre mas alla de dos o tres horas o seria toxica.

Ni la grasa ni la proteina siguen ningun proceso parecido, ni aparecen en sangre ni se almacenan como grasa visceral.

Esos dos macros se usan para mil cosas, reparar paredes celulares, construir musculo, hormonas..., y la grasa especificamente se usaria solo despues de horas de ayuno para energia en forma de cetosis.

Esa cetosis es energia de larga duracion y controlada por el sistema endocrino ordenadamente.

No hay picos de grasa ni se almacena de emergencia como cuando te comes una caja de donetes.

Para que nos entendamos la termodinamica si funciona pero no como te salga a ti de los cojones.

La grasa y la proteina tienen mil usos y el hidrato solo energia y almacenar grasa (engordar).

Sumar todo como calorias para saber si engordas o adelgazas es una estupidez.

Pd. Lo que te explico es complementario al post de Smiling. Ademas de todo esto, calcular tu gasto basal es una entelequia imposible.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Has cambiado mi vida, ahora lo veo


Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, precisamente estoy señalando que EXISTEN las leyes de la aeronáutica, que son bastante más complejas que un mero balance de empuje vs peso.
> 
> Del mismo modo, EXISTE un complejo sistema de contrapesos metabólicos desarrollados evolutivamente a través de millones de años para sobrevivir en un entorno de escasez, y si no sabes cómo funciona, tienes las mismas posibilidades de acertar con un método eficaz de adelgazamiento que las que tienes de echar a volar pegando un salto.
> 
> ...





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Despues de mil paginas de hilo ya aburre explicar a cada paracaidista que entra en el hilo, pero ahi voy.
> 
> Ya te han dado una pista pero todo lo que no sea hidratos y sobre todo refinados no engorda.
> 
> ...



Pero que genios sois los dos, habeis cambiado mi vida, a partir de ahora seguiré fielmente vuestros argumentos porque se nota que hablais desde el conocimiento profundo y no de un pega/copia de Wikipedia, con esta sabiduría seguro debeis poseer ambos un cuerpo escultural digno de portada de Men's health, me rindo ante tanto conocimiento abrumador, me quito el sombrero, increíble como habéis cambiado mi vida..


----------



## Perro Viejo (10 Oct 2019)




----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Has cambiado mi vida, ahora lo veo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mófese si quiere, pero aquí se cambian vidas.
El día que descubres que el motivo por el que no adelgazabas pese a pasar las de Caín es, simple y llanamente, que las recomendaciones de Perogrullo de "come menos y muévete más" NO FUNCIONAN, porque el cuerpo humano es un poquito más complicado que el modelo simplista del balance calórico, el día que entiendes que puedes adelgazar lo que quieras sin pasar hambre, el día que te das cuenta de que podría no haber ni un puto obeso si dejaran de contarnos mentiras sobre cómo se adelgaza...

...ese día te cambia la vida. 
Tanto, que necesitas contárselo a todo el mundo, incluso a los que ni putas ganas tienen de escuchar tus tabarras.

Haga caso, hurgue un poco en el material del hilo y no dé por sentado que aquí somos todos lelos.
Puede que descubra algo que a usted también le cambie la vida.

Ahora, si un servidor es o no un genio, eso lo tendrá que juzgar la historia (pista: me muevo con soltura en varias disciplinas muy dispares). Pero lo que aquí se cuenta no es fruto de mi genialidad o falta de ella, es mucho más. Y buena parte de ello, respaldado por evidencia científica (además de una plétora de experiencias personales positivas, pese a que esas no puedan considerarse estadísticamente relevantes)

Si quiere la ciencia dura, le podemos pasar enlaces, y luego si quiere, juzga. 
O puede "conformarse" con la versión predigerida que se explica aquí.
O seguir con su vida y pasarla entre la obesidad y las dietas de hambre, usted decide.

Sobre el cuerpo del Men's Health, ya sabe que rula por ahí una foto de los próceres del hilo  
No, en serio, no engaño a nadie. Mi cuerpo no es escultural, porque un cuerpo escultural no sale sólo de saber cómo adelgazar (y para eso, cómo adelgazar siendo gordo, que no es lo mismo que bajar del 10% de M.G.). 
Pero hace 3 años pesaba 97 kg con un 27% de M.G., me quedé en 80 y un 12% en apenas 5 meses, y a desde entonces me mantengo entre los 80 y los 85, con un % de grasa entre el 13 y el 18.
Y SIN REBOTES.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Estas creando un argumento total de algo parcial, tu apuntate al gym, antes de cada sesion de musculacion haz 45' de bici, por las noches evita los hidratos de carbono, destierra de tu vida la bollería industrial, la birra y las bebidas azucaradas, te aseguro que en 6 meses estaras hecho un pincel.. y al final no te comerás una puta rosca igual y te daras cuenta que esas lorzas que tenias eran felicidad, si alguien te va a querer no busques que lo haga por esos abdominales ni musculitos, tienes que buscar a alguien que te quiera por lo que eres, es la unica manera de ser feliz



En este hilo la inmensa mayoría no hacen lo que hacen por estética (aunque indirectamente también se mejora en eso) sino por salud y mejora en su calidad de vida diaria. Si vas buscando a los que buscan cuerpos danone y una eterna sonrisa profiden pues siento decirte que te equivocaste de hilo y que ese hilo que buscas está en el mismo sitio que el wc cuando preguntas por él en un bar osease al fondo a la derecha.

Saludos.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

U


zapatitos dijo:


> En este hilo la inmensa mayoría no hacen lo que hacen por estética (aunque indirectamente también se mejora en eso) sino por salud y mejora en su calidad de vida diaria. Si vas buscando a los que buscan cuerpos danone y una eterna sonrisa profiden pues siento decirte que te equivocaste de hilo y que ese hilo que buscas está en el mismo sitio que el wc cuando preguntas por él en un bar osease al fondo a la derecha.
> 
> Saludos.



Ufff esto ya es demasiado para mi cabeza, te va de coña el avatar, a ignorados burro d mier


----------



## zapatitos (10 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> Has cambiado mi vida, ahora lo veo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te vuelvo a repetir que te equivocaste de hilo, el objetivo de la inmensa mayoría de los de este hilo no es conseguir un cuerpo como los de Mens Healt sino mejorar su salud y calidad de vida diaria. Para conseguir ese tipo de cuerpos como los de la revista que mencionas la inmensa mayoría de los seres humanos necesitamos otro tipo de estrategias pero te vuelvo a insistir que los de este hilo no las necesitan ya que su propósito no es moldear su cuerpo para que sea similar a los cánones físicos actuales sino simplemente y vuelvo a insistir mejorar la salud y la calidad de vida. Y eso en principio no tiene nada que ver con los cuerpos de la revista que mencionas porque esos cuerpos trabajos con ejercicios y nutrición específica para conseguirlos pues no tienen nada que ver con los cuerpos y la nutrición de los humanos normales.

Saludos.


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No, es una cuestión de biología:




100% verdad, es algo básico del metabolismo, menos calorías de lo que tu cuerpo necesita y adelgaza si o si.

Informático a domicilio


----------



## McNulty (11 Oct 2019)

Madre mía, ayer me pillé una tarta en el lidl de medio kilo, mitad Scratchatella mitad Tiramisú artesanal, que me voy a poner del copón bendito.


----------



## catalufo (11 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> 100% verdad, es algo básico del metabolismo, menos calorías de lo que tu cuerpo necesita y adelgaza si o si.
> 
> Informático a domicilio



No hombre.. los sabios del hilo ya me han explicado que el Dr.Fung dice que eso no es así, es imposible adelgazar en esta sociedad.. así que me voy a por un triple whopper que total...


----------



## Perro Viejo (11 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> 100% verdad, es algo básico del metabolismo, menos calorías de lo que tu cuerpo necesita y adelgaza si o si.
> 
> Informático a domicilio



Sois cansinos, macho. Antes de cagar vuestro post no estaría de más que leyerais un poco de qué va el hilo... 

y sí, las calorías que entran por las que salen y tal pero NO es lo mismo comer 1000 calorías de hidratos de carbono que 1000 calorías de grasa. Tu cuerpo las procesa de diferente manera porque no somos una estufa de leña sino una máquina mucho más compleja con hormonas, distintas rutas metabólicas, distinta genética, etc.

Moraleja: Puedes intentar perder peso contando calorías y convirtiendo tu vida en un infierno, estar pasando hambre y consiguiendo resultados mediocres y no duraderos o usar la inteligencia, entender como funciona la biología humana y adelgazar de manera más efectiva y sana, sin pasar tantas privaciones y sin efecto rebote.


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sois cansinos, macho. Antes de cagar vuestro post no estaría de más que leyerais un poco de qué va el hilo...
> 
> y sí, las calorías que entran por las que salen y tal pero NO es lo mismo comer 1000 calorías de hidratos de carbono que 1000 calorías de grasa. Tu cuerpo las procesa de diferente manera porque no somos una estufa de leña sino una máquina mucho más compleja con hormonas, distintas rutas metabólicas, distinta genética, etc.
> 
> Moraleja: Puedes intentar perder peso contando calorías y convirtiendo tu vida en un infierno, estar pasando hambre y consiguiendo resultados mediocres y no duraderos o usar la inteligencia, entender como funciona la biología humana y adelgazar de manera más efectiva y sana, sin pasar tantas privaciones y sin efecto rebote.



Ahh si, eso sin duda, me refería a si haces dieta y comes limpio, si necesitas 2.000k calorias para mantener tu peso y le metes 2.000k de comida basura, esta claro que vas a almacenar en las lorzas esa grasa pegajosa adhiriéndose a las paredes abdominales jajaja


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

catalufo dijo:


> No hombre.. los sabios del hilo ya me han explicado que el Dr.Fung dice que eso no es así, es imposible adelgazar en esta sociedad.. así que me voy a por un triple whopper que total...



Ya de perdidos al rió, yo me voy a comer 4 cajas de Donuts bombón, 5 helados llaollao cargados hasta arriba de topin y un par de palmeras de chocolate.


----------



## Perro Viejo (11 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> Ahh si, eso sin duda, me refería a si haces dieta y comes limpio, si necesitas 2.000k calorias para mantener tu peso y le metes 2.000k de comida basura, esta claro que vas a almacenar en las lorzas esa grasa pegajosa adhiriéndose a las paredes abdominales jajaja



Sí, pero lo de contar calorías sólo hace que perder peso sea innecesariamente difícil. Es una concepción obsoleta.


----------



## Paisdemierda (11 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> Ya de perdidos al rió, yo me voy a comer 4 cajas de Donuts bombón, 5 helados llaollao cargados hasta arriba de topin y un par de palmeras de chocolate.



Joder, vaya cateto ignorante, lo propongo para los premios "Cuñado analfabeto funcional 2019"


----------



## Chapinazo (11 Oct 2019)

Los que acabáis de entrar al hilo, que sois jóvenes o imbéciles, no sabéis la potra que tenéis de haber entrado a trolear precisamente aquí.

Seguro que aunque sea de refilón se os quedará un poco de lo que aquí se habla. Sortudos hijos de puta.

Yo nunca he estado gordo. Pero desde que sigo los consejos alimentarios de este hilo (hace ya más de dos años) me siento saciado, tengo los análisis que da gusto verlos y el vientre plano. Es decir, al revés que el occidental medio. A vosotros también os puede pasar.


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (11 Oct 2019)

Mucho jiji jaja y troleo

Este hilo os puede salvar la vida.

Así lo digo.


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Joder, vaya cateto ignorante, lo propongo para los premios "Cuñado analfabeto funcional 2019"



Que sabrás tu.. y menos de alimentación, me gustaría ver tu body grasiento...


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> Que sabrás tu.. y menos de alimentación, me gustaría ver tu body grasiento...



Para eso havre un hilo 'no homo' en la guarde.

Pd. Entre trolls veganos y sodomitas no damos a basto.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Oct 2019)

los y las veganas supongo que no tragan, escupen.


perdon pero no me he podido contener


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sois cansinos, macho. Antes de cagar vuestro post no estaría de más que leyerais un poco de qué va el hilo...
> 
> y sí, las calorías que entran por las que salen y tal pero NO es lo mismo comer 1000 calorías de hidratos de carbono que 1000 calorías de grasa. Tu cuerpo las procesa de diferente manera porque no somos una estufa de leña sino una máquina mucho más compleja con hormonas, distintas rutas metabólicas, distinta genética, etc.
> 
> Moraleja: Puedes intentar perder peso contando calorías y convirtiendo tu vida en un infierno, estar pasando hambre y consiguiendo resultados mediocres y no duraderos o usar la inteligencia, entender como funciona la biología humana y adelgazar de manera más efectiva y sana, sin pasar tantas privaciones y sin efecto rebote.



+1, dieta cetogénica y a tomar por saco. A mí me ayudó mucho el método de Fitness Revolucionario:

*'De cero a ceto' de Fitness Revolucionario - Dieta cetogénica fácilmente*

Lo malo es que hay gente que se le va la pinza y pilla un miedo a los hidratos para siempre y esto también es absurdo, una vez que bajas puedes comer más hidratos. Es más puedes bajar con otros tipos de dieta pero para mí esta es la más fácil y sana.


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 Oct 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> +1, dieta cetogénica y a tomar por saco. A mí me ayudó mucho el método de Fitness Revolucionario:
> 
> *'De cero a ceto' de Fitness Revolucionario - Dieta cetogénica fácilmente*
> 
> Lo malo es que hay gente que se le va la pinza y pilla un miedo a los hidratos para siempre y esto también es absurdo, una vez que bajas puedes comer más hidratos. Es más puedes bajar con otros tipos de dieta pero para mí esta es la más fácil y sana.



Claro, de hecho cuánta más masa muscular tienes, más hidratos puedes consumir... Y tampoco hay que ser talibán. A mi una pizza, un buen plato de pasta, una paella o una tostada de de buen pan no me los quita nadie de vez en cuando pero es que en cetosis me siento mucho mejor.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sois cansinos, macho. Antes de cagar vuestro post no estaría de más que leyerais un poco de qué va el hilo...
> 
> y sí, las calorías que entran por las que salen y tal pero NO es lo mismo comer 1000 calorías de hidratos de carbono que 1000 calorías de grasa. Tu cuerpo las procesa de diferente manera porque no somos una estufa de leña sino una máquina mucho más compleja con hormonas, distintas rutas metabólicas, distinta genética, etc.
> 
> Moraleja: Puedes intentar perder peso contando calorías y convirtiendo tu vida en un infierno, estar pasando hambre y consiguiendo resultados mediocres y no duraderos o usar la inteligencia, entender como funciona la biología humana y adelgazar de manera más efectiva y sana, sin pasar tantas privaciones y sin efecto rebote.



Yo aun recuerdo como un godiflaco que empezaba a hacer ejercicio me quería convencer de que tomar avena por la mañana es una burrada porque tienen muchas calorías, todo lo resumía a calorias cuando obviamene la diferente composición de alimentos, su cantidad, su momento de ingesta, todo influye.

Yo este último mes me he relajado bastante con la dieta. (he salido mas de comida-cenas, he bebido mas alcohol y he tomado mas dulce) a la par que he reducido el ejercicio y aun asi no he notado apenas perdida de volumen muscular ni aunmento significativo de peso.

Lo cual me lleva a una teoria semi-peregrina si cuando llevas meses de dieta estricta y te quedas anclado en un peso/volumen muscular/definición, si una buena forma salir de ese estancamiento, es cambiar a una dieta mas laxa (sin que tenga que ser todo comida basura) un tiempo para que el cuerpo se acostumbre a tener mas ingesta pero sin incrementar mucho el peso/grasa y luego volver a una dieta mas rígida.

Sería algo asi como el famoso "cheat-meal" pero en plan estacional. Por supuesto no digo que haya que estar un mes inflandote a campurrianas/helado/pizzas pero si darte mas caprichos y aunmentar algo las grasas y carbohidratos complejos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Oct 2019)

Coming soon: esta mañana se me ha ocurrido que voy a preparar una serie de posts un poco más pulidos resumiendo las conclusiones principales del hilo, desmontando las falacias clásicas del establishment, los recién llegados y los trolles (balance energético, hay que comer de todo, una comida equilibrada, es lo que hacen los deportistas, etc) y describiendo el modelo HOT de la forma más clara, sucinta (eso me llevará trabajo) y accesible posible.

La idea es ponerlos todos en un hilo multipost, AynRandiano-style, de forma que estén a mano para consulta, enlace o copypasteo, porque hasta un servidor de ustedes se acaba cansando de contar lo mismo una y otra vez. Se aceptan (por supuesto) aportaciones, críticas (constructivas) y trolleos benignos.

Seguiremos informando

PD: O no tan_ soon_. Mi santa ha superado de forma natural su diabetes *gestacional *(si se me entiende), y duermo menos de lo que me gustaría, además de tener la vida algo más complicada que hace unos meses


----------



## Perro Viejo (12 Oct 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo aun recuerdo como un godiflaco que empezaba a hacer ejercicio me quería convencer de que tomar avena por la mañana es una burrada porque tienen muchas calorías, todo lo resumía a calorias cuando obviamene la diferente composición de alimentos, su cantidad, su momento de ingesta, todo influye.
> 
> Yo este último mes me he relajado bastante con la dieta. (he salido mas de comida-cenas, he bebido mas alcohol y he tomado mas dulce) a la par que he reducido el ejercicio y aun asi no he notado apenas perdida de volumen muscular ni aunmento significativo de peso.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo también pienso que es bueno estresar un poco al cuerpo de vez en cuando y darte algún atracón para tener un pico de insulina, cambiar las horas de comer o hacer algún ayuno prolongado para que no se "acostumbre" a unas pautas fijas. Sin estrés nos atocinamos y además auud aa tener cierta disciplina mental. La comodidad es una cárcel.


----------



## Cloaca (12 Oct 2019)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Yo nunca he estado gordo. Pero desde que sigo los consejos alimentarios de este hilo (hace ya más de dos años) me siento saciado, tengo los análisis que da gusto verlos y el vientre plano. Es decir, al revés que el occidental medio. A vosotros también os puede pasar.



No solo eso, sino que puedes ver en familiares y conocidos de donde cojean, y echar un cable si es necesario.




Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sí, yo también pienso que es bueno estresar un poco al cuerpo de vez en cuando y darte algún atracón para tener un pico de insulina, cambiar las horas de comer o hacer algún ayuno prolongado para que no se "acostumbre" a unas pautas fijas. Sin estrés nos atocinamos y además auud aa tener cierta disciplina mental. La comodidad es una cárcel.



La corrección está bien, pero una vez estabilizado hay que "escuchar" al cuerpo, y dejar las reglas mentales, recordemos que el cuerpo está adaptado a los cambios estacionales y alimentarse durante todo el año de lo mismo es contra natura.






Smiling Jack dijo:


> La idea es ponerlos todos en un hilo multipost, AynRandiano-style, de forma que estén a mano para consulta, enlace o copypasteo, porque hasta un servidor de ustedes se acaba cansando de contar lo mismo una y otra vez. Se aceptan (por supuesto) aportaciones, críticas (constructivas) y trolleos benignos.



Un ejemplo de como pequeños artículos en un blog han desembocado en un gran libro. No creo que haya de llegar a ese extremo, pero si sale de aquí una biblia sería una bomba


----------



## The Black Adder (14 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> PD: O no tan_ soon_. Mi santa ha superado de forma natural su diabetes *gestacional *(si se me entiende), y duermo menos de lo que me gustaría, además de tener la vida algo más complicada que hace unos meses



Pues felicidades... creo. Lo siento por la falta de sueño, va con el territorio.


----------



## Leunam (14 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Coming soon: esta mañana se me ha ocurrido que voy a preparar una serie de posts un poco más pulidos resumiendo las conclusiones principales del hilo, desmontando las falacias clásicas del establishment, los recién llegados y los trolles (balance energético, hay que comer de todo, una comida equilibrada, es lo que hacen los deportistas, etc) y describiendo el modelo HOT de la forma más clara, sucinta (eso me llevará trabajo) y accesible posible.
> 
> La idea es ponerlos todos en un hilo multipost, AynRandiano-style, de forma que estén a mano para consulta, enlace o copypasteo, porque hasta un servidor de ustedes se acaba cansando de contar lo mismo una y otra vez. Se aceptan (por supuesto) aportaciones, críticas (constructivas) y trolleos benignos.
> 
> ...



Puedes aprovechar esos momentos de vigilia nocturna que suelen abundar en esas situaciones para escribir esa guía que agradeceremos tanto.

Enhorabuena


----------



## hartman2 (14 Oct 2019)

casi todo hoy dia lleva azucar peor aun maltodextrina y dextrosa como conservantes.


----------



## ApiMad (15 Oct 2019)

Cloaca dijo:


> No solo eso, sino que puedes ver en familiares y conocidos de donde cojean, y echar un cable si es necesario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Biblia solo hay una amigo jajja

Informático a domicilio


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> Biblia solo hay una amigo jajja



Hombre, no deja de ser irónico que diga que "sólo hay una" de una obra cuyo nombre significa, literalmente, libros, así, en plural.
Pomperos espameando...


----------



## zapatitos (16 Oct 2019)




----------



## Gurney (17 Oct 2019)

Análisis de la semana pasada:

Glucosa 75 [75-115]
Colesterol total 294 [140-200]
Colesterol HDL 82 [40-60]
Colesterol LDL (calculado) 198 [10-130]
Triglicéridos 68 [89-150]

Más datos: 1´84, 83k de peso, 6 pack (calistenia MANDA).
No hago una paleo estricta, pero en general no tomo demasiados cereales/harinas. Bebo vino como un viejo de pueblo, casi, eso sí.

Cómo lo veis?



Spoiler



Sí, he posteado esto sólo para decir que tengo 6-pack


----------



## boogie boom (17 Oct 2019)

Yo lo veo perfecto.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 Oct 2019)

Mucho vino, demasiado quizás

Mis Dies


----------



## Gurney (17 Oct 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Mucho vino, demasiado quizás
> 
> Mis Dies




El vino es Dios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Oct 2019)

Chorreceta low-carb del día: JERKY!! (en cristiano, cecina o tasajo)

Pues resulta que en un alarde de consumismo absurdo (apadrinado por el Lidl factory, ese lugar que genera necesidades espurias donde recalan las mierdangas del bazar de Lidl que no se venden) me he comprado un DESHIDRATADOR DE ALIMENTOS.

25 leuros (así será...)

Y ni corto ni perezoso, lo primero que he intentado hacer con él ha sido TASAJO: carne seca especiada

Resulta que el mundo del jerky es cuasi-infinito, porque hay más recetas de adobos que días para probarlas.

Me compré la deshidratadora pensando en la receta "limpia" de Mikhaila Peterson (carne, sal y cúrcuma), pero ha sido empezar a hurgar y he dado con una receta que, si bien no es tan prístina, lo compensa ampliamente con su sabor:

*Lime Chili Jerky*

Dos cucharadas de salsa de soja (en mi caso, Kikkoman)
Dos cucharadas de salsa worcestershire (Lea & Perrins es la más común)
Dos cucharadas de salsa picante tipo tabasco (usé la del Mercadona)
Dos cucharadas de zumo de lima
Media cucharadita de sal
Media cucharadita de ajo granulado
500 gr de filetes finos magros (como de medio centímetro de grosor), tipo escalopín

1.- Mezclar todos los ingredientes del adobo en una bolsita de congelado, bote de plástico, tupper o similar
2.- Agitar la mezcla hasta que la sal y el ajo se hayan disuelto
3.- Cortar los filetes en tiras finas, como de dos centímetros de grosor, lo más parecidas unas a otras que sea posible
4.- Meter las tiras en recipiente del adobo y agitar con fuerza hasta que toda la carne esté bien empapada
5.- Dejar adobar en la nevera durante al menos 6 horas (cuanto más tiempo, mejor sabrá)
6.- Colar la carne y colocar sobre papel de cocina, dando toquecitos para retirar el exceso de adobo
7.- Colocar las tiras en las rejillas del deshidratador, con cuidado de que estén bien repartidas y no se solapen
8.- Deshidratar 4 horas a 70ºC

CO-JO-NU-DO

_Credit where is due,_ la receta está inspirada en una sacada de aquí, aunque le he hecho pequeños cambios para suplir los ingredientes que me faltaban (salsa chili al ajo, aroma de ahumado) o no quería poner (azúcar moreno)

Un snack duradero, alto en proteína de calidad, bajo en carbohidratos y muy, muy sabroso...
...el "peligro" es que te bajas medio kilo de carne sin sentir.

BONUS TRACK: resulta que el jerky comprado anda por los 60€ el kg, mientras que para preparar 1 kg de jerky casero necesito como 2, 5 kg de filetes ( unos 20-25€), la deshidratadora de 25€, 1,4 kWh (unos céntimos) y ni 2€ para preparar el adobo, así que con la primera tanda de jerky que he preparado (me han salido unos 200 gr de lime chili y 200 gr del otro de 1 kg de filetes de a 8€) ya he amortizado la mitad del cacharrito


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Oct 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Mucho vino, demasiado quizás
> 
> Mis Dies





Gurney dijo:


> El vino es Dios.



Excelente brebaje de los dioses, con las siguientes ventajas:

*Vino tinto: beneficios, polémica nutricionista y alternativas sin alcohol*

Refina el paladar y nos aleja de la adicción a las bebidas dulces (colacao, zumos, cocacolas, etc.)
Contiene muchos polifenoles como las frutas del bosque (la uva tinta podría considerarse una fruta de este tipo)
Posible efecto life-extension gracias a sus catequinas, resveratrol, etc. (no 100% demostrado)
Para mí en moderación es totalmente compatible con una alimentación baja en harinas y azúcares.

Moderación significaría gastar 1 botella a la semana, no beberse 1 al día o cada dos días eso sería pasarse.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2019)

La verdad es que hagas lo que hagas estas vendido....Carne llena de antibióticos, Pescado de mercurio, Frutas y Verduras de pesticidas, Yogures de colorantes, Lácteos de carbonato calcico, Cereales transgénicos, Embutidos de nitritos y nitrato, Marisco de plasticos, Vino de sulfitos etc.., para comer sano, ecólogico y trazable necesitas 1.000 €/mes por persona....solo en comer....a ver quien puede


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2019)

no me extraña que salgan canceres por todos lados....es el precio que debemos pagar por la Democratización/Indústrialización de la comida...es decir que podamos comer cada dia Pollo, cuando hace 100 años solo se comia en Navidad, como en casa de mis abuelos....


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Chorreceta low-carb del día: JERKY!! (en cristiano, cecina o tasajo)
> 
> Pues resulta que en un alarde de consumismo absurdo (apadrinado por el Lidl factory, ese lugar que genera necesidades espurias donde recalan las mierdangas del bazar de Lidl que no se venden) me he comprado un DESHIDRATADOR DE ALIMENTOS.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses

Soy anticacharros porque despues de la furia porcina inicial se suelen quedar en un armario...pero me estas tentando.

Mientras no puede faltar mi dosis de grasa saturada de los sabados.

Unos sesos salteados con morcilla picante, esparragos y huevos.

Tambien me lanzo en los brazos de baco. El tinto aun hace calor (en el levante) y tiro de verdejo con sifon y hielo. Con el frio volvera el tinto a casa.

Pd. Deshidratar carne esta al nivel de violar gallinas, vegan's on fire.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Oct 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pd. Deshidratar carne esta al nivel de violar gallinas, vegan's on fire.




Dos trabajos tienen, y si no comen (como es el caso), tres.

Tampoco es como si el bicho estuviera vivito y sufriendo durante el proceso...

Lo de la furia porcina será probablemente cierto, pero entre tanto, he comprado salsa de pimiento habanero y salsa sriracha para probar otras recetas del pollo (quicir, del gicho, que me he dado cuenta que en este contexto, el giro lingüístico podía invitar a confusión) de jerkyholic.

PD: me duele un poco la mandíbula, el cabrón del jerky está durete
PPD: mi zagala con 7 años, to'l día lleva pidiéndome "más carne seca, papá" 
Claro que tiene buen diente, que los callos, el tocino salado de bellota, el queso con nueces y otros manjares nada típicos de niños le privan


----------



## Clavisto (22 Oct 2019)

Un amigo padece síndrome de Crohn y tienes rachas bien jodidas. Alguna vez le he preguntado por la dieta que lleva y más o menos dice que eso poco puede hacer. ¿Como veis el tema?

Hoy por ejemplo se ha pasado por el bar a desayunar antes de la pesada sesión en el hospital y se ha tomado un café y dos porras.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Oct 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Un amigo padece síndrome de Crohn y tienes rachas bien jodidas. Alguna vez le he preguntado por la dieta que lleva y más o menos dice que eso poco puede hacer. ¿Como veis el tema?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo se ha pasado por el bar a desayunar antes de la pesada sesión en el hospital y se ha tomado un café y dos porras.



Hay cada más evidencia de que una dieta adecuada ayuda mucho a mejorar esa dolencia y muchas otras. Pero contra las creencias fuertemente arraigadas y médicos que se niegan a actualizarse desde que obtuvieron el título hace treinta años poco se puede hacer.

Crohn's disease Archives - Meat Heals
Crohn’s disease successfully treated with the paleolithic ketogenic diet - Diet Doctor


----------



## Clavisto (22 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hay cada más evidencia de que una dieta adecuada ayuda mucho a mejorar esa dolencia y muchas otras. Pero contra las creencias fuertemente arraigadas y médicos que se niegan a actualizarse desde que obtuvieron el título hace treinta años poco se puede hacer.
> 
> Crohn's disease Archives - Meat Heals
> Crohn’s disease successfully treated with the paleolithic ketogenic diet - Diet Doctor



Gracias por los enlaces. Es un tío culto y con responsabilidades, no ningún azacán, y quizá viéndolo en enlaces más o menos fiables pudiera darse una oportunidad.


----------



## Calimero (22 Oct 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Un amigo padece síndrome de Crohn y tienes rachas bien jodidas. Alguna vez le he preguntado por la dieta que lleva y más o menos dice que eso poco puede hacer. ¿Como veis el tema?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo se ha pasado por el bar a desayunar antes de la pesada sesión en el hospital y se ha tomado un café y dos porras.



Le dices a tu amigo de parte de un forero burbujo con colitis ulcerosa que la dieta es lo primordial. Y te doy el consejo porque dejé de tomar las pastillas inmunosupresoras hace unos 2 años y pico y ni un brote desde entonces. La medicina te dice que no tiene cura y que es para toda la vida. También pasa con la idiotez humana.

Te han pasado un par de links recomendables. Yo te resumo a lo bestia lo que hice:

Vitamina D3 niveles en sangre 70-80 
Cuidado con la fibra. No la recomiendo por una temporada y reintroducirla LENTAMENTE.
Dieta cetogénica, paleo o carnívora. Debe encontrar la que mejor le vaya pero insisto con lo de la fibra.
Jugos de vegetales. Primordial el repollo.
Caldo de huesos
Almidón resistente
L-glutamina
Ayuno intermitente. Ojito que lo vaya haciendo paulatino. Lo ideal es que llegue a unas 18 horas ( la recuperación será más rápida )

No obsesionarse con miles de suplementos varios. Sino arregla su intestino no va a asimilar muchas cosas. 

Cuidadín que todo esto requiere un tiempo y un periodo de aprendizaje. La clave está en la persistencia y no desanimarse cuando parezca que no se avanza ni un milímetro. Eso sucederá pero hay que seguir estrictamente y no 'pecar' dado que ralentiza o retrocede todo avance.

Las enfermedades intestinales son muy puñeteras porque se cruzan intolerancias, alergías, estreñimiento, diarreas y periodos en los que un mismo alimento te sienta bien y al mes siguiente te hace la puñeta. Hay tal caos en la microbiota que poner orden requiere tiempo.

Ni se le ocurra tomar probióticos. Es un error común y lo único que consigues es una guerra intestinal de grandes dimensiones. A caso sabes qué tipo de desbalances tienes en el intestino? nadie lo sabe por lo tanto no te arriesgues a sobrealimentar y desbalancear todavía má la microbiota.

Eso sí, hay que currárselo. Me costó 1 año. Con las pautas anteriores que investigue por internet, todo está publicado. A ser posible también en inglés.

Suerte!


----------



## Timekiller (22 Oct 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Un amigo padece síndrome de Crohn y tienes rachas bien jodidas. Alguna vez le he preguntado por la dieta que lleva y más o menos dice que eso poco puede hacer. ¿Como veis el tema?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo se ha pasado por el bar a desayunar antes de la pesada sesión en el hospital y se ha tomado un café y dos porras.



Puedes leerte el librito de Jordi Paleo.
Y su blog: Comerlapaleodieta


----------



## kikepm (22 Oct 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Un amigo padece síndrome de Crohn y tienes rachas bien jodidas. Alguna vez le he preguntado por la dieta que lleva y más o menos dice que eso poco puede hacer. ¿Como veis el tema?
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo se ha pasado por el bar a desayunar antes de la pesada sesión en el hospital y se ha tomado un café y dos porras.



Ya te han dado pistas por ahí, pero los inmunosupresores e inmunomoduladores, en todas las crónicas, suelen hacer el efecto contrario al buscado en el largo plazo.

El problema es que cuando habitúas al cuerpo, a la parte de tu cuerpo que hiperreacciona, a suprimir el sistema inmune, entonces cronoficas la dolencia, porque el cuerpo es incapaz de volver al estado normal, y mientras lo mantengas inmunodeprimido, cualquier mínima sustancia inflamatoria reproducirá la dolencia.

Yo lo comprobé con el asma. Tomaba corticoides inhalados en turbuhaler, llegué poco a poco a la dieta con cero trigo y azúcares (aparte de suplementar a saco omega 3, vit D, magnesio, y K2), y mejoré bastante.

Pues bien, una vez la mejora vía dieta, probé con mi médico a reducir a la mitad el corticoide, y resultó que, contra lo que yo esperaba, NO EMPEORË del asma, sino que en realidad no noté absolutamente nada.

Entonces, por cosas de la vida, me olvidé durante una semana de tomar el corticoide, y el resultado fue.... NADA, NINGÚN EMPEORAMIENTO (esa semana se prolongó y ya va para varios años SIN ASMA, bueno solo un poco cuando como realmente FATAL, azúcares y/o procesados, pan, etc).

Esto quiere decir que cuando comía mal y estaba permanentemente con inflamación que producía la hiperreactividad pulmonar, el corticoide si me ayudaba, pero fue dejar la dieta inflamatoria y reforzar con suplementos, y en realidad el corticoide ya no era necesario sino muy probablemente contraproducente, porque impedía al sistema inmune en mis pulmones volver a la normalidad.

Es decir, primero deinflama retirando: cereales, sobre todo TRIGO, azúcares, procesados, bebidas azucaradas de TODO tipo, y verás como mejoras. Luego retira todo tipo de ayudas, porque tu cuerpo ya no necesitará suprimir el sistema inmune ya que tu nivel de inflamación será reducido.

Al final, el corticoide, ni le hará falta.


----------



## Gurney (23 Oct 2019)

Interesante entrada de un trasplantado de intestino (este testimonio concreto se refiere a un tiempo anterior al trasplante, en el que tenía unos pocos centímetros de intestino delgado)

Can Humans Digest Meat?


_Because I had such an extremely short bowel, my output was very high because no water absorption had taken place. I was fed and hydrated by infusion and could literally live without eating or drinking at all. Because of my excessive output, we had to make a rig that had a hose extending from the ostomy bag that drained into a one gallon jug. Often the hose would get clogged and my wife or sister would have to use a coat hanger wire to unplug it. Now if this vegan pseudoscience is right, we would suspect that the hose was being plugged by pieces of meat.

*Never once did we see any solid chunks of meat*. I became so curious about this that I once swallowed the largest chunk of meat I could possibly get down without choking. Because of the shortness of my bowel, it only took about twenty minutes for my stomach to empty into the ostomy. Better than two hours later, there were no signs of any meat chunks. *What was always clogging the ostomy tube were pieces of vegetables that were not fully chewed.

Entire pieces of olive, lettuce, broccoli florets, grains and seeds were found.* *Yet, large pieces of fat were never witnessed. * As a matter of fact, all the fat from the meat was already emulsified by the bile into solution within the duodenum. Over time, fat would coagulate on the side walls of the ostomy bag, but never were there any solid pieces observed. Certainly we are getting a lot more nutrition from our meat than from our vegetables – unless you can chew your cud several times like a ruminant._


Viene a decir que la carne y la grasa se digieren mucho más fácilmente que los vegetales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Interesante entrada de un trasplantado de intestino (este testimonio concreto se refiere a un tiempo anterior al trasplante, en el que tenía unos pocos centímetros de intestino delgado)
> 
> Can Humans Digest Meat?
> 
> ...



El intestino de una vaca mide 45 metros. El de un humano unos 10 metros.

Son tan subnormales que alguno entra y afirma que no podemos digerir la carne cuando lo que cuesta mas digerir es cualquier vegetal. Tenemos adaptacion omnvivora pero muy alejada de la capacidad de un hervivoro. 

En cambio la carne la digerimos tan eficientemente como cualquier carnivoro puro.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Oct 2019)

Los vegetales con sus oxalatos y lectinas inflaman más de lo que parece.

Yo me debo haber pasado 42 años, a DIARIO, comiendo verdura y/o fruta. 

En estas últimas semanas, probé de estar 5 días, solo con prote y grasa animal. Nada vegetal, nada de hidrato. Pues noté un buen cambio a nivel disgestivo. 
Creo que hice como un reset. Ahora voy comiendo verduras (no tanta como antes) y alguna fruta y mis digestiones son del 100%.

Supongo que este parón de 5 días de vegetales e hidratos, mi cuerpo lo agradeció, el intestino "sanó" y ahora al comer verdura, las digestiones y sensaciones son del 100%.


----------



## Perro Viejo (24 Oct 2019)

Venga, plebeyos, ya no hay excusa para dejar de comer pienso. Lo han dicho los 100tifikos.

Científicos crean un tratamiento que podría revertir la enfermedad celiaca


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Venga, plebeyos, ya no hay excusa para dejar de comer pienso. Lo han dicho los 100tifikos.
> 
> Científicos crean un tratamiento que podría revertir la enfermedad celiaca



Es una forma indirecta de reconocer que comer pan es comer mierda.


----------



## angek (24 Oct 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Los vegetales con sus oxalatos y lectinas inflaman más de lo que parece.
> 
> Yo me debo haber pasado 42 años, a DIARIO, comiendo verdura y/o fruta.
> 
> ...



Llevo ya unos meses leyendo sobre dietas 100% animales.

¿Puedes poner algún ejemplo de comidas?

Por ejemplo, un día de entreno.

Lo he intentado algún día, pero me cuesta tener una mínima gastronomía y quitar lo vegetal.


----------



## Perro Viejo (24 Oct 2019)

angek dijo:


> Llevo ya unos meses leyendo sobre dietas 100% animales.
> 
> ¿Puedes poner algún ejemplo de comidas?
> 
> ...



Si no tienes ninguna enfermedad puedes comer vegetales, si no te sientan mal. Evita las más tóxicas y debería ser suficiente. Fuera cereales, legumbres de todo tipo y solanáceas (tomate, berenjena, patata....). Las brasicáceas (coles, brócoli, etc...) no deberían dar tanto problema aún que tienen mucho oxalato, ojo con los riñones que más de uno ha terminado en diálisis por los batidos esos "purificadores" a base de col kale y demás mierdas que se pusieron de moda hace poco. Las lechugas, rúcula, etc. también tienen oxlatos así que moderación.

La fruta con moderación, considérala más bien una chuchería que un alimento y evita mezclarlas con grasas. O comes hidratos o comes grasa pero las dos cosas juntas mejor, no (sí es una putada porque un bistec con patatas bien doraditas y un huevo frito en el que mojar pan están riquísmos pero es lo que hay...


----------



## Rauxa (24 Oct 2019)

angek dijo:


> Llevo ya unos meses leyendo sobre dietas 100% animales.
> 
> ¿Puedes poner algún ejemplo de comidas?
> 
> ...



Yo no diferencia un dia de entreno de uno de no entreno.

Los días que estuve haciendo "carnivoro" podía comer esto:

Mañana: de hecho siempre ayuno
Comida: 500 gramos de carne picada + 3 huevos estrellados + cacao
Cena: pescado + nata + algun fruto seco.

No era carnivoro estricto, en tanto que meto pescado y alguna grasa vegetal. Pero para mi, el hecho de recortar hidratos naturales (frutas, verduras), ya me permitió mejorar.


Ahora, voy metiendo alguna fruta y verduras (intento que sea el día de entreno), pero meto menos que antes. O sea, estaré haciendo una cetogénica.

Si miras en san google y pones carnivore diet, verás muchos menús de ejemplo.


----------



## ApiMad (24 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, no deja de ser irónico que diga que "sólo hay una" de una obra cuyo nombre significa, literalmente, libros, así, en plural.
> Pomperos espameando...



jaja explicame eso de pomperos espameado, es la primera vez que lo leo.

Informático a domicilio Madrid


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2019)

ApiMad dijo:


> jaja explicame eso de pomperos espameado, es la primera vez que lo leo.



Pompero: recién llegado a burbuja
Spam: publicidad no solicitada

Pomperos espameando: dícese de las recientes incorporaciones al foro que utilizan posts de poca enjundia, al borde del mínimo de caracteres admisible por el sistema, para encalomar descaradamente un link de publicidad, señor informático a domicilio. 

En los casos más célebres, el pompero, no satisfecho con colar el link en el propio post, lo incluye también en su firma...


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En los casos más célebres, el pompero, no satisfecho con colar el link en el propio post, lo incluye también en su firma...



y si consigue que le citen, ya le hacen una estatua.

no es tonto el imbécil, no. postea en hilos con muchas visitas.

calopez, paredón.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y si consigue que le citen, ya le hacen una estatua.
> 
> no es tonto el imbécil, no. postea en hilos con muchas visitas.
> 
> calopez, paredón.



Pues conmigo pincha en hueso: he borrado el puto enlace en todas mis respuestas


----------



## Cloaca (25 Oct 2019)




----------



## Redditch (26 Oct 2019)

Estoy leyendo el libro de Carlos ríos de realfooding (come comida real) y es un puto resumen de este hilo, tal cual.
El problema de las harinas, los azúcares, la mierda de la comida procesada...qué pena que haya todavía tanta gente viviendo en la inopia...


----------



## dietis (26 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Coming soon: esta mañana se me ha ocurrido que voy a preparar una serie de posts un poco más pulidos resumiendo las conclusiones principales del hilo, desmontando las falacias clásicas del establishment, los recién llegados y los trolles (balance energético, hay que comer de todo, una comida equilibrada, es lo que hacen los deportistas, etc) y describiendo el modelo HOT de la forma más clara, sucinta (eso me llevará trabajo) y accesible posible.
> 
> La idea es ponerlos todos en un hilo multipost, AynRandiano-style, de forma que estén a mano para consulta, enlace o copypasteo, porque hasta un servidor de ustedes se acaba cansando de contar lo mismo una y otra vez. Se aceptan (por supuesto) aportaciones, críticas (constructivas) y trolleos benignos.
> 
> ...



Hola Smiling.

Dado que vas a hacer un resumen de ambos hilos, y dado que yo seguí el hilo nº 1 pero es verdad q lo tengo algo abandonado, si puedes incluir algo sobre "Saciedad de los alimentos" se agradecería.

En mi caso sería el de aquellos que "aparentemente" problemas ni de sobrepeso (delgado concretamente) ni de digestiones pesadas (ya, ya, ... si llevas toda la vida con una mala dieta, la propioa percepción de que es indigesto y que no, se ha alterado bastante, vale).


----------



## rory (29 Oct 2019)

A ver si alguno me resuelve una duda. Estoy tomando 10.000 UI de vitamina D. En proporción, cuánta vitamina K debo tomar?

La vitamina K tengo la de Life Extensión


----------



## Saryon (30 Oct 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Chorreceta low-carb del día: JERKY!! (en cristiano, cecina o tasajo)
> 
> Pues resulta que en un alarde de consumismo absurdo (apadrinado por el Lidl factory, ese lugar que genera necesidades espurias donde recalan las mierdangas del bazar de Lidl que no se venden) me he comprado un DESHIDRATADOR DE ALIMENTOS.
> 
> ...



Cuánto duraría esto fuera de nevera? Me tienta meter otro fucking cacharro en casa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Oct 2019)

Saryon dijo:


> Cuánto duraría esto fuera de nevera? Me tienta meter otro fucking cacharro en casa.



Eso depende de cuánto seques la carne: cuanto más seca, más aguanta, pero también más correosa y dura es.

También depende de si usas o no sales de curado (=nitritos, así que mejor que no), si envasas al vacío, si usas nevera o congelador...

Para una carne secada de tres a cuatro horas (con la consistencia del lomo embuchado), estaríamos hablando de una semana fuera de la nevera, dos si es en nevera. Siempre y cuando la pieza de carne sea magra, porque* la grasa se enrancia antes.* Si la secas 12 horas te aguanta hasta dos meses, pero la consistencia es la del cuero de cinturón  

Si lo envasas al vacío, uno o dos meses (pero cuando abras el envase no deberías dejarlo más de dos o tres días), y si lo congelas, hasta 6 meses o más (pero el congelado cambia la textura y el sabor).

Aunque, la verdad, ya son ganas de hacer cantidades industriales y que luego no te haga gracia o no te quede bien. Para eso, casi mejor hacer pequeñas cantidades (como medio kilo o así, que se queda en la mitad o menos) y consumirlas en menos de una semana.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2019)

Me han dado el resultado de la analítica, llevo 7 kilos perdidos desde agosto haciendo lo recomendado en este hilo: 
Glucosa 82 (llevaba 12 horas de ayuno)
Colesterol: 203
HDL: 43
LDL: 144
Triglicéridos: 81.

Me sorprende el bajo HDL, ya que estoy entrenando y comiendo bastantes grasas de todo tipo. Alguna idea? Aparte de volver a tomar aceite de coco?


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me han dado el resultado de la analítica, llevo 7 kilos perdidos desde agosto haciendo lo recomendado en este hilo:
> Glucosa 82 (llevaba 12 horas de ayuno)
> Colesterol: 203
> HDL: 43
> ...



Llevas poco tiempo, tu cuerpo esta movilizando grasas.

Repite la analitica en un años y habran bajado LDL y subido un poco HDL (que tampoco esta mal)


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me han dado el resultado de la analítica, llevo 7 kilos perdidos desde agosto haciendo lo recomendado en este hilo:
> Glucosa 82 (llevaba 12 horas de ayuno)
> Colesterol: 203
> HDL: 43
> ...



Los procesos hormonales complejos llevan tiempo, para que se equilibre todo suele suceder a los 3 meses mínimo y aún es el comienzo.
Yo estoy en 143 de colesterol, unos 66 LDL y 65 HDL. 71 trigliceridos. Esto con un periodo de 5 meses de dieta y deporte moderado. Pero también es cierto que yo no busco perder peso.
Sigue así.


----------



## Modrego (2 Nov 2019)

Hola, llevo un tiempo leyéndoos en la sombra, y aprovechando que otro forero ha preguntado por su análisis, me he registrado y os quiero comentar unos análisis que me acaba de hacer la mutua.
Os pongo en antecedentes. Soy un hombre de 43 años, que desde el 2016 descubrí este hilo y también a Marcos Vázquez de Fitnees Revolucionario, del cual he comprado varios libros.
Antes de nada, decir que soy un convencido de la dieta evolutiva, y que no voy a volver a la alimentación que tenía antes donde nunca miraba las etiquetas, y lo único que evitaba era el dulce.
Actualmente tengo un peso estable. Mido 1'77 y peso 75 kilos con una masa muscular mas alta de la media, ya que llevo unos 15 años yendo al gimnasio, aunque sin matarme, ya que estoy en una zona de confort y sin tomar ningún tipo de suplemento. Antes pesaba unos 82 kilos y se notaba que me sobraban esos kilos.
A lo que voy, es que en pocos años y coincidiendo con esta dieta me ha subido mucho en poco tiempo el colesterol. Leyendo al de la "Meteo que Viene", al Doctor Mercola y haciendo la fórmula iraní del colesterol, no estoy preocupado, pero sí algo mosqueado.





En el 2015 fue la primera vez en mi vida que me puse a dieta, pero fue con un pseudo nutricionista que me dio una dieta hipocalórica con su consecuente rebote a los pocos meses. También sentí que perdí masa muscular durante ese periodo. Pan (integral) a diario y cosas así.

Los Tiglicéridos me han salido muy bien, de valor 45 y de Glucosa he obtenido 91. Por eso digo que actualmente no estoy preocupado por mi salud.
He de decir que también hago ayuno intermitente prácticamente a diario, de 16/8, y que un par de veces al año hago una dieta cetogénica de unas dos semanas de duración. Que también llevo mas de tres años con este tipo de alimentación, así que mi cuerpo debería ya estar normalizado.

Del Doctor Mercola he leído que no hay que preocuparse por estos niveles, pero sí, a partir de 330 de colesterol. Y aunque estoy lejos de esos niveles, me da miedo que a este ritmo, en unos años llegue a tenerlos.

De momento he decidido quitarme algunas cosas, a ver que os parece, como la manteca de cerdo ibérico, con la cual cocinaba y me comía algún trozo crudo. También el queso curado y el chorizo ibérico (con cero aditivos) que cuando compraba me lo acababa en un par de días.
Voy a meter mas verduras. Ya comía a diario, pero ahora mucho mas en sustitución a los alimentos que he dicho.

Por otra parte también me ha salido la hemoglobina, el hematocrito y la hemoglobina Corpus Media algo baja (rozando el mínimo), pero he leído que es por falta de hierro. Estos últimos años estoy donando sangre cada tres meses, y quizás lo espacie un poco mas, hasta que me suban los valores.
Los demás valores de la analítica, tensión y todo eso, me han salido dentro de los valores normales, pero eso era algo que ya me sucedía antes, quitando un año que me salieron las defensas algo bajas.
De perímetro abdominal también bien, ya que tuve 80 (aunque encogiendo algo la tripa, que la enfermera estaba buenorra xD)

A ver si podéis aconsejarme, y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Timekiller (2 Nov 2019)

Modrego dijo:


> Por otra parte también me ha salido la hemoglobina, el hematocrito y la hemoglobina Corpus Media algo baja (rozando el mínimo), pero he leído que es por falta de hierro. Estos últimos años estoy donando sangre cada tres meses, y quizás lo espacie un poco mas, hasta que me suban los valores.



Puede ser por falta de hierro o no. En la analítica deben mirar el hierro y también hay que verificar que no hay pérdida de sangre oculta (en heces).
Yo también tengo esos valores bajos, rozando el límite inferior. Y no es por falta de hierro, ni pérdida de sangre. Tampoco soy donante. Como tú dices puedes probar a disminuir la frecuencia de donación a ver si mejoran esos valores.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me han dado el resultado de la analítica, llevo 7 kilos perdidos desde agosto haciendo lo recomendado en este hilo:
> Glucosa 82 (llevaba 12 horas de ayuno)
> Colesterol: 203
> HDL: 43
> ...




Lo que importa más es el nivel de VLDL, colesterol de muy baja densidad que es ahora el colesterol considerado malo porque es el que hace que se vaya acumulando en las arterias.

Como por ahora no es habitual que te hagan análisis de este tipo de colesterol pues hay formas de calucarlo como en este sitio. El nivel normal de VLDL está entre 2-30

Colesterol LDL

El HDL está entre los valores deseables (40-60) paradojicamente niveles más altos de HDL pueden ser perjudiciales para la salud, ya lo publiqué hace tiempo en este hilo.

HDL: un estudio desmiente que los niveles elevados tengan un papel protector - Diariomedico.com

Así que resumiendo, yo no me preocuparía en subir el nivel de HDL porque están en los límites adecuados y el VLDL a simple vista parece que también.

Saludos.


----------



## Saryon (6 Nov 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso depende de cuánto seques la carne: cuanto más seca, más aguanta, pero también más correosa y dura es.
> 
> También depende de si usas o no sales de curado (=nitritos, así que mejor que no), si envasas al vacío, si usas nevera o congelador...
> 
> ...



Gracias! Precisamente la idea sería que durara toda la semana y quizá parte de la siguiente. Así me lo pongo en la wishlist para cuando haga un poco de hueco en el banco de la cocina ^^


----------



## Panko21 (6 Nov 2019)

Pregunta sobre retención de líquidos: tengo una compañera de 60 años que le han dicho que se debe dar masajes 1 o 2 veces por semana o que se compre una máquina de presoterapia (5000) para las piernas. Por lo que llevo leído y aprendido lo creo que le vendría genial el cambiar su alimentación (no se como será pero se mete un kiwi todos los días en el recreo). Me podéis dar alguna referencia sobre esto


----------



## Perro Viejo (14 Nov 2019)

Al loro con el pollo éste. Hay que ser hijo de puta...



Menos mal que en los comentarios le ponen a parir. Parece que la gente va despertando.


----------



## Cloaca (16 Nov 2019)

¿Que opináis de la gelatina?

He dado con este blog, donde también habla de las grasas saturadas.


----------



## Big_Lanister (16 Nov 2019)

¿Cuantas calorias debe consumir un hombre adulto que quiera ganar un poco de musculo, mantenerse activo, y rendir en el curro?

En el hilo es facil discernir que tipo de comidas hay que consumir, yo sigo pensando que si te descuidas, y llevas una dieta hipocalorica en el tiempo, el cuerpo no te aguanta un buen ritmo de vida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Nov 2019)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> ¿Cuantas calorias debe consumir un hombre adulto que quiera ganar un poco de musculo, mantenerse activo, y rendir en el curro?
> 
> En el hilo es facil discernir que tipo de comidas hay que consumir, yo sigo pensando que si te descuidas, y llevas una dieta hipocalorica en el tiempo, el cuerpo no te aguanta un buen ritmo de vida.



El concepto 'calorias diarias' es un absurdo metabolico.

Si tomas farinaceos tendras que comer mas veces al dia para evitar las bajas glucemias.

Si comes comida real y alta en grasa tu metabolismo te manda energia y funciona todo el dia sin bajones.

En este caso, comes literalmente lo que te da la gana. El hambre 'de verdad' te dice si tienes que comer mas o menos.

Yo como una vez al dia y no tengo ni.idea de cuantas calorias. A ojo, los dias laborables unas 2000-2500.

Alguno de los dias esa unica comida llego sin hambre y quiza ni llegue a 1500.

Los fines de semana fijo que mas de 3000.

Coma lo que coma mi normopeso varia 3-4 kilos durante el año. Estoy en 18-20 % de grasa. Si necesitas energia durante un dia random para eso llevas esa mochila.

Para contar calorias has venido al hilo equivocado.

Pd. Salvo que hagas deporte a lo bestia te tendrias que preocupar si tu grasa corporal baja del 10%


----------



## javigz (18 Nov 2019)

Interesante noticia:

Detenidos unos padres veganos por la muerte de su hijo de 18 meses por desnutrición

El pequeño, de 18 meses, pesaba tan sólo siete kilos cuando murió en Florida (EEUU). La autopsia apunta que el menor falleció tras sufrir complicaciones relacionadas con la desnutrición, la microesteatosis del hígado y presentar hinchazón en manos, pies y piernas. Los padres permanecen en prisión.



Detenidos unos padres veganos por la muerte de su hijo de 18 meses por desnutrición

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Nov 2019)

javigz dijo:


> Interesante noticia:
> 
> Detenidos unos padres veganos por la muerte de su hijo de 18 meses por desnutrición
> 
> ...



No entraran los veganos a comentar la noticia.

Me sale decir que es un premio Darwing, pero pobre chaval.


----------



## Rauxa (18 Nov 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No entraran los veganos a comentar la noticia.
> 
> Me sale decir que es un premio Darwing, pero pobre chaval.



Hígado graso en un niño de apenas 18 meses.... Es lo que tiene comer fruta y zumitos a todas horas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hígado graso en un niño de apenas 18 meses.... Es lo que tiene comer fruta y zumitos a todas horas...



Aun estamos esperando a saber cual es el mono frugivoro que nos tenia que indicar @Sunwukung como ejemplo de pariente cercano evolutivamente.

Lo mismo los padres lo estaban haciendo mal por no darle de comer al niño lo mismo que ese simio desconocido. Sugus entra e iluminanos.


----------



## Panko21 (19 Nov 2019)

Pues el otro día me tocó discutir con dos primas mías, una diciendo que no nos hace falta (17 años y nada de argumentos) y la otra (33 y poco cerebro) diciendo de los monos. Claro sacarle que un chimpancé come carne o que el pH de nuestro estómago es más parecido al de un carroñero o que nuestro intestino es más corto que el de un herbívoro no le vale... Le vale que tenemos al mono... Como para decirle que hay vacas y otros herbívoros que comen carne más asiduamente de lo que se piensan. 

Que lo hagan por una supuesta concienciación animal, vale pero que se vayan a la genética o la fisiología es no tener ni puta idea.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pues el otro día me tocó discutir con dos primas mías, una diciendo que no nos hace falta (17 años y nada de argumentos) y la otra (33 y poco cerebro) diciendo de los monos. Claro sacarle que un chimpancé come carne o que el pH de nuestro estómago es más parecido al de un carroñero o que nuestro intestino es más corto que el de un herbívoro no le vale... Le vale que tenemos al mono... Como para decirle que hay vacas y otros herbívoros que comen carne más asiduamente de lo que se piensan.
> 
> Que lo hagan por una supuesta concienciación animal, vale pero que se vayan a la genética o la fisiología es no tener ni puta idea.



Cuando se enteren de que los monos si comen carne (insectos, reptiles, etc) les explota la cabeza.


----------



## Wein (19 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pregunta sobre retención de líquidos: tengo una compañera de 60 años que le han dicho que se debe dar masajes 1 o 2 veces por semana o que se compre una máquina de presoterapia (5000) para las piernas. Por lo que llevo leído y aprendido lo creo que le vendría genial el cambiar su alimentación (no se como será pero se mete un kiwi todos los días en el recreo). Me podéis dar alguna referencia sobre esto



Si le sobra el dinero que se compre la máquina, así tenemos 1000 euros menos de déficit público.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Nov 2019)

Wein dijo:


> Si le sobra el dinero que se compre la máquina, así tenemos 1000 euros menos de déficit público.



y quitando las comisiones de los intermediarios hispanistanies, el pais se descapitaliza en 3.000e
que seguro que es importada


----------



## TORREVIEJO (20 Nov 2019)

Estoy harto de estar gorfo


----------



## OGULNIO (20 Nov 2019)

Si necesitas ayuda, explícate más, deja ver que realmente quieres.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hígado graso en un niño de apenas 18 meses.... Es lo que tiene comer fruta y zumitos a todas horas...



Noooo, el hígado graso lo causa la GRASA SATURADA y sobre todo EL COLESTEROL


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Nov 2019)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Noooo, el hígado graso lo causa la GRASA SATURADA y sobre todo EL COLESTEROL



Yo pensaba que lo causaba el exceso de aceite de oliva


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pues el otro día me tocó discutir con dos primas mías, una diciendo que no nos hace falta (17 años y nada de argumentos) y la otra (33 y poco cerebro) diciendo de los monos. Claro sacarle que un chimpancé come carne o que el pH de nuestro estómago es más parecido al de un carroñero o que nuestro intestino es más corto que el de un herbívoro no le vale... Le vale que tenemos al mono... Como para decirle que hay vacas y otros herbívoros que comen carne más asiduamente de lo que se piensan.
> 
> Que lo hagan por una supuesta concienciación animal, vale pero que se vayan a la genética o la fisiología es no tener ni puta idea.




Acabo de leerlo en Twitter:


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, ayer en prime time, la Pataky diciendo que Thor y ella, 16/8 a diario.

La han puesto fina filipina en el Espejo Púbico esta mañana, cómo osa decir la verdad cuando cualquiera podría oirla...


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Nov 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer en prime time, la Pataky diciendo que Thor y ella, 16/8 a diario.
> 
> La han puesto fina filipina en el Espejo Púbico esta mañana, cómo osa decir la verdad cuando cualquiera podría oirla...



lo vi esta mañana. la que más despotricaba era una bien entrada en carnes.

que mala es la envidia


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Nov 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo vi esta mañana. la que más despotricaba era una bien entrada en carnes.
> 
> que mala es la envidia



Eh, pero probar a cerrar el pozo A VER QUÉ PASA, eso no. 
Mejor criticar sin tener puta idea.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Nov 2019)

En pasar anuncios, ahora mismo, en zapeando en la sexta van a hablar de la dieta paleo, ¿a qué adivino qué van a decir?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Nov 2019)

Pues nada, ajustado a guión, demonización y burla.


----------



## Gurney (26 Nov 2019)

Por si alguno tenéis por desgracia un abuelo o un padre con Parkinson, parece que la dieta carnívora les va bien.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Nov 2019)

Ayer en la Secta, para variar, un programa que no estaba reventado de falacias de todo tipo

Enviado especial: el país bajo en azúcar.

Muy, muy interesante: al parecer hace tres años a un senador chileno que era médico se le metió entre las cejas aprobar una legislación que obligara a los productores de alimentos a poner en sus productos unos "sellos" reglados y bien visibles indicando si eran altos en sodio, calorías, grasas saturadas y azúcar.

Los sellos están cambiando la forma de comer de los chilenos (que consumían *140 kg de azúcar por persona y año*) y, como consecuencia, *también están cambiando la forma de producir de la industria alimentaria*, que tras un conato de desacreditar los sellos mediante campañas publicitarias dobló la cerviz y ahora trabaja por evitar que le caiga un sello.

En el caso del azúcar, te cae sello si el producto tiene más de un 15% en peso de azúcar, o en el caso de los refrescos, más de 5 g/100 ml.

Hasta la puta Coca-Cola ha modificado sus fórmulas en Chile para que no le pusieran sello.

La legislación también limita la publicidad para productos con sellos, y prohibe a los productores utilizar ardides publicitarios dirigidos a los niños en productos con sello: si los cereales del desayuno son ultraazucarados, no pueden llevar regalitos dentro, ni muñequitos en la caja, ni anunciarse en horario protegido por la televisión.

Como libertario no suelo ser amigo de la intervención estatal, pero reconozco que este tipo de intervención es la que más se ajusta a mi visión de lo que debería hacer el Estado: asegurar la TRANSPARENCIA, romper las ASIMETRÍAS DE INFORMACIÓN y PROTEGER A LA INFANCIA, logrando que *los productores hagan lo mejor para todos porque es lo mejor para ellos mismos*

En el programa salían varios autoproclamados *adictos al azúcar *en recuperación, y todos ellos contaban que tras empezar a afrontar su adicción habían perdido cantidades ingentes de peso (20 kg, 50 kg, 70 kg...). Se hacía mención explícita al problema de la RESISTENCIA A LA INSULINA y la DIABETES como consecuencias directas de un consumo excesivo de azúcar, incluso se exploraba las consecuencias espurias de sustituir el azúcar por edulcorantes no calóricos...

El gicho del programa hasta se hacía pruebas antes del viaje y después de llevar un mes desenganchándose del azúcar, y los resultados (obviamente) positivos eran ACOJONANTES: sin dieta ni ejercicio, el tipo perdía 4 kg de grasa visceral (medidos con DEXA), mejoraba su perfil lipídico, y hasta su respuesta cerebral al azúcar.

Un hito, la verdad.


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Nov 2019)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Como libertario no suelo ser amigo de la intervención estatal, pero reconozco que este tipo de intervención es la que más se ajusta a mi visión de lo que debería hacer el Estado: asegurar la TRANSPARENCIA, romper las ASIMETRÍAS DE INFORMACIÓN y PROTEGER A LA INFANCIA, logrando que *los productores hagan lo mejor para todos porque es lo mejor para ellos mismos*



Completamente de acuerdo, el estado, en cuanto alimentación, debe garantizar la sanidad, transparencia en los productos (es decir el combo tabla nutricional e ingredientes bien standarizados y bien sencillo) y perseguir la publicidad engañosa y para mi nada más. 
Las medidas de Chile aunque me parecen geniales son un arma de doble filo, que mañana puede volverse contra los ciudadanos.

En mi opinion un estado debe tratar a sus paga-impuestos como personas adultas es decir:

Buenas señor ciudadano, con sus impuestos nosotros el estado legislaremos para que los alimentos no sean toxicos y se fabriquen y distribuyan con salubridad y que la informacion contenida en sus envases sea sencilla de entender y veraz.

No vamos a obligar a nadie a hacer alimentos con más o menos azucar o grasa, tampoco le vamos a obligar a comer de una manera u otra.

En cualquier caso nuestra opinion (basada en tal comité de expertos patrocinada por X compañias) sobre una alimentacion correcta se puede ver aquí y un modo de interpretar los datos en los envases se puede ver aquí.

En caso de dudas busque ayuda profesional que le podrá orientar en sus objetivos nutricionales


----------



## Panko21 (27 Nov 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues nada, ajustado a guión, demonización y burla.



Vaya sarta de despropósitos, lo más gracioso es que si se hicieran las mismas preguntas con la dieta mediterránea les pasaría lo mismo, no se comía lo mismo en ninguno de los pueblos mediterráneos y menos lo que supuestamente nos dicen que comamo


----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2019)




----------



## Gurney (28 Nov 2019)

antiagalavilarinop dijo:


> En serio?



Busca otra fuente y si no es así postéalo, y aprendemos todos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Nov 2019)

antiagalavilarinop dijo:


> En serio?



Y tan en serio...


----------



## Genis Vell (28 Nov 2019)

Gurney dijo:


> Busca otra fuente y si no es así postéalo, y aprendemos todos.



Lo que te van a buscar es la tabla por Kcal en vez de gramos, con esa medida las verduras sacarán mejores notas y se acercarán más a los valores de la carne, a los del higado ni de coña.

Lo que pasa es que para hacer 100Kcal necesitas comer 200gr de Kale o 300gr de brocoli o 500gr de Espinacas y de carne roja/Higado sólo 50/60gr

La verdadera tabla sería comparar, los micros y macros de raciones comibles equiparables, por ejemplo una ensalada de 200gr de kale, 20 ml de AOVE, 15 ml vinagre por ejemplo con 180 gr de carne (filete) y 5ml de AOVE

Donde el filete de ternera gana por goleada, en calorias, micros, proteinas y grasas, el higado se los pule a los dos en todos los aspectos, incluso en Carbos.

Dicho esto, ensaladas sí, pero como acompañante, si no nos plantamos en una ensalada de medio kilo y 0 prote para el cuerpo o de kilo y algunas protes de las legumbres que le eches, lo cual te deja petado despues de comer y seguría sin ser equivalente.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Nov 2019)

Y no sólo eso, es que además, la proteina vegetal se digiere en un % pequeño respecto a la animal. 
Es que no hay ni punto de comparación...
El ser vegano al final es tener alguna carencia sí o sí.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Nov 2019)

Y para los que coméis fruta después del ejercicio a lo mejor sería mejor otro tipo de alimento...


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y para los que coméis fruta después del ejercicio a lo mejor sería mejor otro tipo de alimento...



hay alguna manera de quitar el azúcar al plátano?

te comes dos y sale más barato que un aguacate.


----------



## fmc (29 Nov 2019)

Yo creo que tampoco hay que talibanizar con el azúcar de un plátano, y más si es acompañado de deporte. Comiéndolo un poco más verde se reduce el impacto.

... lo cual no quita que después te comas un aguacate, claro


----------



## angek (29 Nov 2019)

fmc dijo:


> Yo creo que tampoco hay que talibanizar con el azúcar de un plátano, y más si es acompañado de deporte. Comiéndolo un poco más verde se reduce el impacto.
> 
> ... lo cual no quita que después te comas un aguacate, claro



De hecho, mezclándolos sale un postrecico tremendo.

Si además se come uno un huevo cocido, ya se está comido.

Un vaso de agua y a cagar. Sin segundas.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Nov 2019)

antiagalavilarinop dijo:


> En serio?



Exactamente, ¿qué es lo que te sorprende?

¿Que la carne es muy nutritiva?

Bienvenido al MUNDO REAL jajaja


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2019)

angek dijo:


> De hecho, mezclándolos sale un postrecico tremendo.



y ya con chocolate es una delicatessen


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Nov 2019)

El Estudio China

Estudio China

El Estudio China (The China Study) fue un proyecto desarrollado por un par de universidades y el Gobierno Chino, en el que se recogieron datos sobre dieta, hábitos y enfermedades en 65 zonas rurales de China. Los datos se recogieron en dos etapas, 1983/84 y 1989/90, usando cuestionarios, muestras de sangre y orina, observación de la dieta durante tres días y tasas de mortalidad de enfermedades crónicas importantes. El Estudio China es por tanto un estudio observacional (también llamado epidemiológico) y por tanto no sirve para establecer relaciones causa-efecto. En la práctica los estudios observacionales son armas de destrucción masiva del conocimiento, pues se usan una y otra vez para relacionar de forma engañosa hábitos alimenticios, o de vida, con enfermedades. Y los datos son muy agradecidos, porque con un poco de habilidad puedes relacionar cualquier parámetro A de un estudio con otro parámetro B del mismo. Y el problema es que una relación matemática (una “correlación”) entre A y B rara vez es indicativa de una verdadera relación causa-efecto entre A y B. Por ejemplo, el tamaño del pie está relacionado de forma incuestionable con el cociente intelectual: a mayor pie, mayor inteligencia. ¿Buscamos fármacos que aumenten el tamaño del pie para así desarrollar la inteligencia? Los estudios observacionales son una fuente constante de desinformación.

El caso es que T. Colin Campbell, director del Estudio China, escribió un libro llamado “El Estudio China“, y al parecer uno de los capítulos del libro está dedicado a interpretar los resultados del estudio homónimo. Según este señor, el Estudio China (el estudio, no el libro) establece claramente que el consumo de carne está relacionado con el cáncer o la enfermedad cardiovascular.

Pues bien, una joven, llamada Denise Minger, examinó por su cuenta los datos procedentes del Estudio China y se dio cuenta de que las conclusiones de Campbell en su libro no estaban justificadas con los propios datos del estudio.

¿Cómo se usaron los datos para engañarnos? Muy complicado de resumir: hay que leer los escritos de Denise Minger. Pero para dar una idea pongo algunos ejemplos del tipo de afirmaciones realizadas y la explicación del engaño en cada caso:

“A está relacionado con B, y B está relacionado con C, luego A está relacionado con C”. Parece lógico, ¿no? Pues no lo es, porque cuando se analizan los datos se comprueba que “A no está relacionado con C” (aunque las relaciones A-B y B-C sean ciertas). Hablando de las relaciones A-B y B-C, pero ocultando la A-C se nos está engañando.
“A está relacionado con B, y B está relacionado con C, luego A está relacionado con C”. Pero resulta que la relación B-C no tiene base científica. (ver)
“A está relacionado con B“. Pero cuando se miran los datos con detalle se comprueba que hay una explicación razonable a través de una tercera variable: casualmente existe una relación A-C y es en realidad C la que causa B, no A. A y B están relacionadas matemáticamente por la influencia de C. Este tipo de falacia se puede desmontar simplemente estudiando la relación A-B para datos con un mismo valor de C.
“A está relacionado con B“. Pero en realidad esa relación matemática es prácticamente inapreciable o probablemente debida al azar (“estadísticamente poco significativa”), mientras que se oculta la relación mucho más fuerte entre C y B.
Pasados los años aparecieron algunas publicaciones científicas que entraban en clara contradicción con las tesis mantenidas por Campbell en su libro (ver). Es curioso que el propio Campbell firmaba algunas de esas publicaciones.

Como nota final, cuando Denise Minger analizó los datos del Estudio China encontró que un elemento de la dieta estaba asociado de forma consistente con el Índice de Masa Corporal y con la enfermedad coronaria era… ¡EL TRIGO! Pero cuidado, porque igual el trigo es inocente y hay algún tipo de explicación exonerante. Reitero que, a pesar del mal uso que se hace de ellos, los estudios observacionales solo muestran relaciones matemáticas y, salvo que esas relaciones sean de verdad inapelables, no permiten extraer conclusiones, sino tan solo formular hipótesis.

Moraleja: si tienes un vegetariano en casa, no le dejes jugar con estudios observacionales, porque te va a hacer un destrozo en la cocina y al final te va a tocar limpiarlo todo.

Leer más:

Denise Minger mantiene un índice de todos sus artículos sobre el Estudio China. Otro autor, Ned Kock, obtiene conclusiones similares a las de Minger al analizar los datos.
También es interesante leer lo que Chris Masterjohn escribió sobre el tema, especialmente la parte de análisis de los biomarcadores del consumo de proteína animal empleados por Campbell.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Nov 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El Estudio China
> 
> Estudio China
> 
> ...



Es mas gracioso. El china study solo muestra correlacion positiva con alguna enfermedad y la proteina de la leche y extrapola (porqueel lovale) a todos los carnicos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Nov 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es mas gracioso. El china study solo muestra correlacion positiva con alguna enfermedad y la proteina de la leche y extrapola (porqueel lovale) a todos los carnicos.



La conclusión de esta investigadora independiente es que el culpable, con los datos de Campbell en la mano, es el trigo, así de claro.


----------



## Perro Viejo (4 Dic 2019)

Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, el estado, en cuanto alimentación, debe garantizar la sanidad, transparencia en los productos (es decir el combo tabla nutricional e ingredientes bien standarizados y bien sencillo) y perseguir la publicidad engañosa y para mi nada más.
> Las medidas de Chile aunque me parecen geniales son un arma de doble filo, que mañana puede volverse contra los ciudadanos.
> 
> En mi opinion un estado debe tratar a sus paga-impuestos como personas adultas es decir:
> ...




Eso está muy bien siempre y cuando el estado no se inmiscuya en tu vida ni para lo bueno ni para lo malo. Pero ya sabemos como funciona la cosa osease queremos libre abeldrío para nuestros asuntos pero cuando nos vienen los problemas derivados de nuestro uso del libre abeldrío en forma por ejemplo de diabetes, enfermedades cardiovasculares, cánceres, etc etc, entonces ahí ya si queremos que el estado se inmiscuya para ayudarnos, curarnos y protegernos. Si tú usas tu libre abeldrío y después te vas a una clínica privada corriendo tú con todos los gastos ahí no tengo ningún problema ni nada que decir, pero ya sabemos que la cosa después no funciona así y todo el mundo va corriendo a la sanidad pública.

Yo soy estatista osease el Estado te debe de garantizar tu bienestar lo mejor posible pero a cambio tú deber y obligación es hacer lo máximo posible por tu parte también para garantizar ese bienestar. Tiene sus inconvenientes como todo (más intervención estatal necesariamente significará más control sobre tu vida y por tanto menos libertad) pero no se puede tener todo y siempre hay que elegir o más libertad o más seguridad, las dos cosas juntas es muy complicado. Lo que no puede ser es el sistema actual donde muchísima gente hace lo que le apetece porque es su vida y su cuerpo pero después cuando viene el tío Paco con las rebajas ahí si aceptamos la intervención del Estado.

Saludos.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso está muy bien siempre y cuando el estado no se inmiscuya en tu vida ni para lo bueno ni para lo malo. Pero ya sabemos como funciona la cosa osease queremos libre abeldrío para nuestros asuntos pero cuando nos vienen los problemas derivados de nuestro uso del libre abeldrío en forma por ejemplo de diabetes, enfermedades cardiovasculares, cánceres, etc etc, entonces ahí ya si queremos que el estado se inmiscuya para ayudarnos, curarnos y protegernos. Si tú usas tu libre abeldrío y después te vas a una clínica privada corriendo tú con todos los gastos ahí no tengo ningún problema ni nada que decir, pero ya sabemos que la cosa después no funciona así y todo el mundo va corriendo a la sanidad pública.
> 
> Yo soy estatista osease el Estado te debe de garantizar tu bienestar lo mejor posible pero a cambio tú deber y obligación es hacer lo máximo posible por tu parte también para garantizar ese bienestar. Tiene sus inconvenientes como todo (más intervención estatal necesariamente significará más control sobre tu vida y por tanto menos libertad) pero no se puede tener todo y siempre hay que elegir o más libertad o más seguridad, las dos cosas juntas es muy complicado. Lo que no puede ser es el sistema actual donde muchísima gente hace lo que le apetece porque es su vida y su cuerpo pero después cuando viene el tío Paco con las rebajas ahí si aceptamos la intervención del Estado.
> 
> Saludos.



Muy de acuerdo, en un mundo ideal donde los politicos no fueran sanguijuelas e hijos de puta, de las dos opciones, Liberalismo (libertarian en inglés) o intervencionismo, me quedaría con la segunda, pero actualmente y como está el patio lobbies alimenticios/farmarceuticos influenciando, la OMS con su NWO a todo trapo, barra libre de seguridad social para todos españoles o no, clientelismo sanitario, funcicharos copando la sanidad... me decanto por la primera opción ya que al menos se tienen opciones.

Y sí, liberalismo con seguridad salud privado obviamente.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo, en un mundo ideal donde los politicos no fueran sanguijuelas e hijos de puta, de las dos opciones, Liberalismo (libertarian en inglés) o intervencionismo, me quedaría con la segunda, pero actualmente y como está el patio lobbies alimenticios/farmarceuticos influenciando, la OMS con su NWO a todo trapo, barra libre de seguridad social para todos españoles o no, clientelismo sanitario, funcicharos copando la sanidad... me decanto por la primera opción ya que al menos se tienen opciones.
> 
> Y sí, liberalismo con seguridad salud privado obviamente.



En un mundo ideal liberal tampoco nos quejaríamos muchos pero ya sabemos también como está el patio del liberalismo, todo muy perfecto mientras tienes salud pero cuando la pierdes entonces te das cuenta que el seguro que has estado pagando toda tu vida solo te llega para los primeros auxilios, no pocos americanos se han arruinado porque ya no les cubre el seguro, cosa que no sucedería en el sistema de aquí donde todos nos quejamos mucho de lo mal que va pero es de lo mejor que existe.

Saludos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (4 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> En un mundo ideal liberal tampoco nos quejaríamos muchos pero ya sabemos también como está el patio del liberalismo, todo muy perfecto mientras tienes salud pero cuando la pierdes entonces te das cuenta que el seguro que has estado pagando toda tu vida solo te llega para los primeros auxilios, no pocos americanos se han arruinado porque ya no les cubre el seguro, cosa que no sucedería en el sistema de aquí donde todos nos quejamos mucho de lo mal que va pero es de lo mejor que existe.
> 
> Saludos.



Ideologías al margen, lo que es un gran timo es el tema de la sanidad. Los precios están grotescamente sobredimensionados. De acuerdo que la salud es un bien con una demanda muy inelástica pero no puede ser que año tras año el precio de los tratamientos suba muy por encima de la inflación. Desde luego los avances técnicos no lo justifican puesto que han sido más bien escasos en los últimos 30 años y claramente deberían haberse abaratado como ha sucedido en todos los otros sectores. La factura por un electrocardiograma o un análisis son ridículamente altas. Hay un claro oligopolio entre aseguradoras, médicos, farmacéuticas y fabricantes de suministros médicos para pactar precios absolutamente desorbitados. Lo jodido es que el estado también está en el ajo, y, en vez de poner coto a esas prácticas, las fomenta ya que así puede vender su sanidad pública como el único remedio ante el malvado mercado de la sanidad. Que será muy malvado pero sólo porque se le permite.

Y por otro lado, y volviendo al tema del hilo, nos están envenando con la comida y con los consejos de nutrición que dan al público. Pareciera que lo que quieren es enfermarnos para vendernos después los medicamentos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Ideologías al margen, lo que es un gran timo es el tema de la sanidad. Los precios están grotescamente sobredimensionados. De acuerdo que la salud es un bien con una demanda muy inelástica pero no puede ser que año tras año el precio de los tratamientos suba muy por encima de la inflación. Desde luego los avances técnicos no lo justifican puesto que han sido más bien escasos en los últimos 30 años y claramente deberían haberse abaratado como ha sucedido en todos los otros sectores. La factura por un electrocardiograma o un análisis son ridículamente altas. Hay un claro oligopolio entre aseguradoras, médicos, farmacéuticas y fabricantes de suministros médicos para pactar precios absolutamente desorbitados. Lo jodido es que el estado también está en el ajo, y, en vez de poner coto a esas prácticas, las fomenta ya que así puede vender su sanidad pública como el único remedio ante el malvado mercado de la sanidad. Que será muy malvado pero sólo porque se le permite.
> 
> Y por otro lado, y volviendo al tema del hilo, nos están envenando con la comida y con los consejos de nutrición que dan al público. Pareciera que lo que quieren es enfermarnos para vendernos después los medicamentos.




La sanidad igual que otras cosas como las infraestructuras, la cultura, etc no se puede medir nunca como un negocio para sacar rentabilidad económica sino como un servicio común. Yo firmo estar pagando toda mi vida para sanidad pública y no tener que usarla jamás, que quieres que te diga. Otros en cambio se quejan porque pagan pero no la usan, no saben la suerte que tienen por pagar y no necesitarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (4 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> La sanidad igual que otras cosas como las infraestructuras, la cultura, etc no se puede medir nunca como un negocio para sacar rentabilidad económica sino como un servicio común. Yo firmo estar pagando toda mi vida para sanidad pública y no tener que usarla jamás, que quieres que te diga. Otros en cambio se quejan porque pagan pero no la usan, no saben la suerte que tienen por pagar y no necesitarla.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero es que negocio están haciendo igualmente estos listos aunque lo disfracen de servicio público. Si quieres que exista un seguro público por el bien de todos me parece razonable hasta cierto punto pero lo que no puede ser es consentir este abuso y, si tanto lo defiendes y ya que pretendes obligar a que muchos paguen por algo que no desean, deberías ser consecuente y exigir cuentas claras en vez de pagar sin rechistar una factura abusiva porque "el dinero público no es de nadie" como afirma sin rubor nuestra vicepresidenta. Se trata de que estamos pagando como 10 veces más del precio real por una sanidad que encima arroja unos resultados más que discutbles.

Y las infrastructuras sí deben medirse por su rentabilidad, no jodamos... Si no mira tu el despilfarro de poner estaciones de AVE hasta en Villaconejos de abajo... Y con la cultura simplemente no se debería invertir un euro del contribuyente.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Pero es que negocio están haciendo igualmente estos listos aunque lo disfracen de servicio público. Si quieres que exista un seguro público por el bien de todos me parece razonable hasta cierto punto pero lo que no puede ser es consentir este abuso y, si tanto lo defiendes y ya que pretendes obligar a que muchos paguen por algo que no desean, deberías ser consecuente y exigir cuentas claras en vez de pagar sin rechistar una factura abusiva porque "el dinero público no es de nadie" como afirma sin rubor nuestra vicepresidenta. Se trata de que estamos pagando como 10 veces más del precio real por una sanidad que encima arroja unos resultados más que discutbles.
> 
> Y las infrastructuras sí deben medirse por su rentabilidad, no jodamos... Si no mira tu el despilfarro de poner estaciones de AVE hasta en Villaconejos de abajo... Y con la cultura simplemente no se debería invertir un euro del contribuyente.




Pero ese es el Sistema que todo el mundo acepta con sus votos osease corrupción, derivaciones a amiguetes, sobres, cobro de comisiones por compras de fármacos y vacunas inútiles, etc. Si la gente mayoritariamente aceptó en su día un sistema legal hecho por políticos donde ellos no tenían ninguna responsabilidad ni política ni legal sobre sus actos ¿yo qué puedo hacer si solo soy un número más? En otros estados como en Dinamarca hay menos corrupción porque allí te descubren que copiaste una vez un examen en el colegio y no te vuelve a votar ni tu familia. Aquí ya sabemos lo que han hecho y siguen haciendo PSOE y PP y continuan siendo los partidos mayoritarios. ¿Entonces de qué nos quejamos? Tenemos lo que queremos con nuestro voto osease corrupción, comisiones, amiguismos a todos los niveles e inmunidad disfrazada de aforamientos.

Saludos.


----------



## Perro Viejo (5 Dic 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero ese es el Sistema que todo el mundo acepta con sus votos osease corrupción, derivaciones a amiguetes, sobres, cobro de comisiones por compras de fármacos y vacunas inútiles, etc. Si la gente mayoritariamente aceptó en su día un sistema legal hecho por políticos donde ellos no tenían ninguna responsabilidad ni política ni legal sobre sus actos ¿yo qué puedo hacer si solo soy un número más? En otros estados como en Dinamarca hay menos corrupción porque allí te descubren que copiaste una vez un examen en el colegio y no te vuelve a votar ni tu familia. Aquí ya sabemos lo que han hecho y siguen haciendo PSOE y PP y continuan siendo los partidos mayoritarios. ¿Entonces de qué nos quejamos? Tenemos lo que queremos con nuestro voto osease corrupción, comisiones, amiguismos a todos los niveles e inmunidad disfrazada de aforamientos.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de los sobrecostes de la sanidad son un problema en todo el mundo, incluidos los países nórdicos que tenemos muy idealizados, por cierto. Tarde o temprano se irá viendo la verdad y nos daremos cuenta de que estamos haciendo el canelo desperdiciando tanto recurso y que tenenos demasiado idealizados a los médicos y una confianza no justificada en la medicina moderna. Este hilo es ejemplo de ello. Se pueden reducir brutalmente los costes de la sanidad, pública y privada, informándose uno y tomando responsabilidad sobre nuestra propia salud en vez de confiarla ciegamente a una gente cuyo sueldo deende de que estemos enfermos o tengamos un miedo irracional a estarlo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica



Simplemente brutal el articulo.


Viene a confirmar sospechas parciales que ya corrian por el hilo. A mas consumo de azucar mas cancer.

El articulo no se queda en la superficie, linka estudios de pubmed en cada uno de sus apartados.

Hay material para leer un mes


----------



## Perro Viejo (5 Dic 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Simplemente brutal el articulo.
> 
> 
> Viene a confirmar sospechas parciales que ya corrian por el hilo. A mas consumo de azucar mas cancer.
> ...



Interesenantísimo. Si tienes twitter te recomiendo que sigas la cuenta del autor. Cuelga material de primera.

Cáncer Integral (@CancerIntegral) | Twitter


----------



## homega (6 Dic 2019)

Pregunta para los expertos.

Llevo varios días a dieta sin comer nada de azúcar, gluten, arroz o patatas, pero sí estoy comiendo legumbres, lentejas y alubias.

La dieta consiste en que he dejado esos engordantes y estoy comiendo ensalada, batidos verdes, ternera y pollo a la plancha y lentejas y alubias blancas.

Pues solo con eso ya estoy adelgazando muy rápido y mi pregunta es la siguiente.

NO PARO DE ORINAR!

Y he leído que eso es normal en la dieta cetogénica o sin hidratos, pero es que estoy comiendo lentejas y alubias en cantidades altas y esto son hidratos, ¿qué explicación hay?


----------



## skeptik (6 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> NO PARO DE ORINAR!
> 
> Y he leído que eso es normal en la dieta cetogénica o sin hidratos, pero es que estoy comiendo lentejas y alubias en cantidades altas y esto son hidratos, ¿qué explicación hay?



Si has dejado de ingerir una sustancial cantidad de azúcar y almidón (CH de absorción rápida), los niveles bajos de insulina hacen que tus riñones retengan menos agua. Por eso meas constantemente. Te sugiero que bebas más agua y aumentes tu consumo de sal para mantenete hidratado y reponer electrolitos.

Las legumbres son carbohidratos de bajo índice glucémico (absorción lenta) y probablemente tu ingesta neta de CH sea menor que antes de iniciar la dieta (lo que explica tu poliuria). Yo diría que es normal, pareces ir por el libro.


----------



## homega (6 Dic 2019)

skeptik dijo:


> Si has dejado de ingerir una sustancial cantidad de azúcar y almidón (CH de absorción rápida), los niveles bajos de insulina hacen que tus riñones retengan menos agua. Por eso meas constantemente. Te sugiero que bebas más agua y aumentes tu consumo de sal para mantenete hidratado y reponer electrolitos.
> 
> Las legumbres son carbohidratos de bajo índice glucémico (absorción lenta) y probablemente tu ingesta neta de CH sea menor que antes de iniciar la dieta (lo que explica tu poliuria). Yo diría que es normal, pareces ir por el libro.



Es curioso porque las legumbres se ve que el cuerpo me las pide como sustituto del pan, patatas, arroz y azúcar porque me zampo un bol tan a gusto y me sientan de maravilla. No paro de orinar, me da mucha sed, la boca seca y mal aliento pero he leído que es normal al principio. Intentaré ir prescindiendo de legumbres o rebajarlas poco a poco si veo que voy bien con verduras y carnes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos.
> 
> Llevo varios días a dieta sin comer nada de azúcar, gluten, arroz o patatas, pero sí estoy comiendo legumbres, lentejas y alubias.
> 
> ...



La explicacion es que antes te meterias bocatas, pasta, leche, azucar y etc, todo o parte de lo anterior.

Cambias hidratos rapidos refinados acidificantes por hidratos con su fibra y sus minerales y se obra el milagro.

Repetido hasta la saciedad, las curvas de glucemia se aplanan acompañando el hidrato con fibra y/o grasas.

Con menos insulina y menos azucar en sangre menos acidificacion ergo menos agua en tu organismo (menos inflamacion).


----------



## homega (6 Dic 2019)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La explicacion es que antes te meterias bocatas, pasta, leche, azucar y etc, todo o parte de lo anterior.
> 
> Cambias hidratos rapidos refinados acidificantes por hidratos con su fibra y sus minerales y se obra el milagro.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué metes la leche como alimento malo? He leído que es muy bueno y tiene trigliceridos de cadena media como el salmon, el coco, el aguacate, etc. A mí me sienta bien y no pensaba que fuera mala ni engordara.


----------



## Perro Viejo (6 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos.
> 
> Llevo varios días a dieta sin comer nada de azúcar, gluten, arroz o patatas, pero sí estoy comiendo legumbres, lentejas y alubias.
> 
> ...



Las legumbres tienen mucha fibra y eso ayuda a que absorbas poco los hidratos. De todos modos te aconsejo que no las tomes. Tienen escaso valor nutricional y muchas lectinas tóxicas. No son alimento para seres humanos. Como forraje para ganado y pienso para veganos puede que valgan pero para personas, no. También te aconsejaría que comas más grasa y menos proteína. En cuanto a vegetales come verduras de hoja verde, coles, brócoli, coliflor, aguacates y algo de frutos seco y frutas rojas como arándanos o moras. Con eso tomas fibra igual (aunque es innecesaria) y te evitas la toxicidad de las legumbres.

Y ojo con los batidos verdes, tienen muchos oxalatos y puedes joderte los riñones muy rápidamente...


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> ¿Por qué metes la leche como alimento malo? He leído que es muy bueno y tiene trigliceridos de cadena media como el salmon, el coco, el aguacate, etc. A mí me sienta bien y no pensaba que fuera mala ni engordara.



Siento ser tan tajante, la leche no es un alimento para adultos y la actual que te venden en tetabrick esta tan procesada que no merece la pena llamarse leche.

Para empezar si que engorda y mucho, contiene lactosa (azucar) y caseina (proteina) que provocan dos picos de insulina.

Dicho esto hay gente que esta totalmente adaptada a la leche. Esa gente se puede tomar todo lo bueno en forma de queso o yogures y sin la parte mala. Tambien la mantequilla de calidad es un alimento excelente.

Otro detalle que hay que tener en cuenta es que con la edad se va perdiendo la tolerancia a la leche, al minimo sintoma mejor no tomarla.


----------



## fmc (6 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Las legumbres tienen mucha fibra y eso ayuda a que absorbas poco los hidratos. De todos modos te aconsejo que no las tomes. Tienen escaso valor nutricional y muchas lectinas tóxicas. No son alimento para seres humanos. *Como forraje para ganado y pienso para veganos puede que valgan pero para personas, no*. También te aconsejaría que comas más grasa y menos proteína. En cuanto a vegetales come verduras de hoja verde, coles, brócoli, coliflor, aguacates y algo de frutos seco y frutas rojas como arándanos o moras. Con eso tomas fibra igual (aunque es innecesaria) y te evitas la toxicidad de las legumbres.
> 
> Y ojo con los batidos verdes, tienen muchos oxalatos y puedes joderte los riñones muy rápidamente...


----------



## homega (6 Dic 2019)

Pero vamos a ver, que si quito los lácteos, las legumbres y los oxalatos ya me quedo en cero variedad. No seáis tan neuróticos que los lácteos a mí me sientan de maravilla y como yogures, leche y mantequilla de toda la vida, y los oxalatos me quedan como cien años antes de que me hagan daño porque apenas he comido nada verde en mi vida, hay gente que los come toda su vida y ni una piedra. Y las legumbres son tan tóxicas como las patatas, el arroz o el trigo. Sin procesar son tóxicas, procesadas son pura energía.

No hay alimentos sin alguna magufada negativa de esas. Me conformo con quitarme gluten y azúcar y edulcorantes totalmente a ver qué pasa. Me sobran 5 kilos, tampoco estoy muy gordo.


----------



## homega (6 Dic 2019)

Por cierto he cenado chili con carne con frijoles negros y ternera picada que estába de muerte, muy picante. Vivan las legumbres, que tampoco he comido casi nunca, pero están buenísimas.


----------



## kikepm (7 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer: evidencia científica



Este blog es una pasada, alucinante.

ME lo estoy comiendo entero, y flipando con todo lo que cuenta este buen hombre.


----------



## kikepm (7 Dic 2019)

En esta entrada del blog escrita en 2013

Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer I. Tratar el cáncer y adelgazar

dice

"ya por entonces comenzaba a apoyar la teoría de que *todas las enfermedades crónicas están relacionadas* y que lo que actúa contra una lo hace contra todas, que es tanto como decir que existe una manera ideal de tratar la mayoría de enfermedades crónicas al situarnos en una especie de “zona bioquímica de salud”, donde los procesos principales que rigen la enfermedad (consumo de energía, hormonas, inflamación, sistema inmune), están equilibrados. "


A esta conclusión llegué yo hacia 2015, cuando vi como mejoraba al aplicar dieta de baja carga glucémica, suplementar a saco en D, K2, Mg, Omega 3. y ver como todas las crónicas desaparecían: asma, psoriasis, rinitis, sinusitis...

Este tío es una máquina.


----------



## Perro Viejo (7 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> En esta entrada del blog escrita en 2013
> 
> Dieta cetogénica contra el cáncer I. Tratar el cáncer y adelgazar
> 
> ...



Es algo de sentido común que todas las enfermedades crónicas están relacionadas y parece que la ciencia lo había olvidado con tanta especialización. Y es también muy de sentdo común que lo que comemos y nuestro estilo de vida influyen de manera determinante en la salud. Poco apoco se va viendo que no tiene lógica tratar las dolencias como males separados, si tienes un desequilibrio metabólico te vas a joder el resto del cuerpo de mil maneras, no solo un parte.


----------



## Ververemos (7 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> ¿Por qué metes la leche como alimento malo? He leído que es muy bueno y tiene trigliceridos de cadena media como el salmon, el coco, el aguacate, etc. A mí me sienta bien y no pensaba que fuera mala ni engordara.



Hay un tema interesante sobre la leche , se empieza a comercializar como tipo A1 y A2

En la página 16 de este pdf (luego lo intento enlazar) dice:

¿Qué es la leche A2?
La leche A2 es el tipo de leche más antiguo que proviene de la cabra, búfala, zebú, oveja y también en algunas especies del ganado vacuno más antiguo como son la Guernsey y Jersey (ganados originarios de África y Asia). Todas estas leches provenientes de los animales antes mencionados se parecen en composición a la leche materna, por lo que podemos deducir que se digieren mejor y por consiguiente las tolera mejor el ser humano.
La leche A1 es consecuencia de una mutación que sucedió hace miles de años en la proteína betacaseína. Para entender mejor, las proteínas están compuestas por aminoácidos, que los podemos ver como los ladrillos que al unirse forman una estructura. Hay 20 aminoácidos en la naturaleza y dependiendo de su organización formarán una estructura u otra. La diferencia entre la leche A1 y A2 es que la leche A1 tiene el aminoácido histidina en vez de prolina en la posición 67 en la betacaseína, formando una estructura distinta de proteína. Cuando se digiere la A1, se libera una fracción de proteína, o péptido, llamado BCM7. Este péptido es capaz de atravesar el sistema digestivo y llegar al sistema circulatorio. Cuando se digiere el A2 no se libera el péptido BCM7. El péptido BCM7 se ha relacionado con problemas de salud.
Esta pequeña diferencia de un aminoácido hace que al consumir una leche u otra el cuerpo humano las procese y reconozca de una manera muy distinta.
La leche A2 es producida sólo de vacas que tienen dos copias del gen A2 para beta caseína. Para explicar con más detalle, la leche de la vaca contiene cerca del 87 por ciento de agua. El 13 por ciento restante es una combinación de lactosa, grasa, proteína y minerales que componen los sólidos de la leche. Si nos enfocamos en la proteína que contiene la leche, el principal componente de esa proteína se llama caseína. Cerca del 30% de la caseína en la leche se llama beta caseína. Las dos variantes más comunes del gen beta caseína son A1 y A2, así que cualquier bovino puede ser ya sea, A1A1, A1A2 o A2A2 para beta caseína. En los Estados Unidos cerca del 100% de la leche contiene una combinación de ambas A1 y A2 beta caseínas.
¿Cuál es el beneficio de la leche A2?
Los investigadores creen que A2 es la variante más natural de la beta caseína y A1 fue el resultado de una mutación genética natural que se produjo cuando el ganado se domesticó. Con eso en mente, se han hecho estudios para ver si la gente digiere o reacciona a verdadera leche A2 de manera diferente que la leche regular.
Algunos de estos estudios han demostrado que la gente que bebe leche de vacas que producen exclusivamente leche A2 fueron menos susceptibles a la hinchazón e indigestión llevando a algunos a concluir que la leche A2 es una opción más saludable que la leche regular. La ciencia exacta detrás
de la diferencia en leche A1 vs leche A2 es complicada, pero estudios han demostrado que las enzimas digestivas interactúan con las proteínas beta caseína A1 y A2 de maneras diferentes. Debido a esto, la leche A1 y A2 son procesadas diferentemente dentro del organismo.
¿Puedes criar para leche A2?
Sí, de hecho la única manera de tener vacas que produzcan leche A2 es inseminando para ello, ya que el único factor que determina cuál beta caseína aparecerá en la leche se encuentra en la genética del animal.
La verdadera leche A2 sólo puede ser producida a partir de ganado que posee dos copias del gen A2 en su ADN. Cada animal recibe una copia del gen de su padre y una copia de la madre. Así que para tener la oportunidad para obtener un animal con genética A2A2, debes inseminar con un toro con al menos 1 copia del alelo A2 a una vaca con al menos una copia del alelo A2.
Para asegurar con 100% de certeza de que una hembra producirá leche A2 una vez fresca, tiene que ser el resultado del emparejamiento de una vaca con dos copias del gen A2 con un toro que también tiene dos copias del gen A2.
¿La leche A2 viene solamente de razas de color en ganado lechero?
Tradicionalmente, las razas lecheras de color tales como Jerseys y Guernseys han sido las niñas prodigio para el gen A2. Mientras que estas dos razas tienen una mayor proporción de animales A2A2, algunos de los toros Holstein más populares de años recientes han aumentado la prevalencia de toros A2A2 en la raza blanco y negro de igual manera.
Puede sorprenderte que cerca del 40% de los toros Holstein en lineamientos para IA activos, incluyendo muchos toros de renombre, están entre aquellos toros con dos copias del gen A2. Además, cerca del 80% de toros Holstein tienen al menos una copia del gen A2.
¿La leche A2 es la respuesta para la gente intolerante a la lactosa?
La leche A2 contiene la misma cantidad de lactosa que la leche que no es A2, así que en casos clínicamente diagnosticados de intolerancia a la lactosa, la leche A2 no ofrecerá los beneficios que la leche libre de lactosa puede ofrecer.
Como la mayoría de los casos de intolerancia a la lactosa son auto-diagnosticados. Algunos doctores creen que la causa de indigestión en esos casos está ligado realmente a una aversión a A1 en lugar de la intolerancia a la lactosa


----------



## Ververemos (7 Dic 2019)

Copiado de aqui


----------



## autsaider (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> A esta conclusión llegué yo hacia 2015, cuando vi como mejoraba al aplicar dieta de baja carga glucémica, suplementar a saco en D, K2, Mg, Omega 3. y ver como todas las crónicas desaparecían: asma, psoriasis, rinitis, sinusitis...



La leche materna tiene:
-88% de agua
-1% de proteina
-7% de azúcar
-4% de grasa

La pregunta que yo hago es como casa eso con lo que cuentas de que la dieta tiene que ser baja en azúcar. ¿De donde sale eso?


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2019)

Tico dijo:


> La leche materna tiene:
> -88% de agua
> -1% de proteina
> -7% de azúcar
> ...



Jodio que mal escribes, no entendia tu post.

Baja carga glucemica y/o bajo indice glucemico es lo que tiene cualquier alimento en su estado natural.

Los alimentos (de verdad) suelen venir con su fibra y/o con su grasa. Eso aplana las curvas de glucemia.

La leche materna es para hacer crecer cachorros y tiene un porcentaje de azucar nada desdeñable. Los adultos no necesitamos leche para nada, aun asi si la tomas que sea con toda su grasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2019)

homega dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que si quito los lácteos, las legumbres y los oxalatos ya me quedo en cero variedad. No seáis tan neuróticos que los lácteos a mí me sientan de maravilla y como yogures, leche y mantequilla de toda la vida, y los oxalatos me quedan como cien años antes de que me hagan daño porque apenas he comido nada verde en mi vida, hay gente que los come toda su vida y ni una piedra. Y las legumbres son tan tóxicas como las patatas, el arroz o el trigo. Sin procesar son tóxicas, procesadas son pura energía.
> 
> No hay alimentos sin alguna magufada negativa de esas. Me conformo con quitarme gluten y azúcar y edulcorantes totalmente a ver qué pasa. Me sobran 5 kilos, tampoco estoy muy gordo.



A vehhh, necesitas repasar algunos conceptos de este hilo.
LACTEOS
Leche fuera si tu intencion es quitarte kilos. Lacteos fermentados son OK si no te producen ninguna intolerancia. Mucho ojo con los lacteos que al ser procesados les meten todo tipo de mierdas. Come queso curado y yogures con fermentos y leche de verdad (leer etiquetas).

LEGUMBRES
Si tienes muchisimo sobrepeso fuera durante unos meses.
Si no te sobran muchos kilos pues vale pero NUNCA COMO BASE DE LA DIETA. Que comas un dia a la semana no pasa nada. Si los tomas a diario que esten bien remojados y cocinados. Si te provocan malas digestiones y muchos gases estas haciendo una mala eleccion de alimento. Sus antinutrientes no son ninguna magufada y hay quien los tolera mejor y otros peor.
BATIDOS Y ZUMOS
Regla basica, todo lo que no seas capaz de comerte entero no te lo comas.
Los zumos se ve mejor, nadie se come cuatro naranjas del tiron. Un zumo de cuatro naranjas es el azucar (excesivo) de cuatro naranjas sin toda su fibra. Es casi como tomarse una cocacola.
Lo de batir cosas verdes no es exactamente lo mismo ya que no lleva azucar, pero jodes el mecanismo de saciedad. Mastica y come mucha verdura Ok, pero a base de batidos yo tampoco lo haria algo te pierdes o algo te excedes.

Pd. El exceso de oxalatos no es tan nocivo en una dieta baja en azucares, eso requiere una explicacion larga pero no me meteria batidos a saco.

Pd2. Lo de la variedad no se de que hablas. Hay un mundo de fruta, verdura, carne, pescado y grasas buenas.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Dic 2019)

Tico dijo:


> La leche materna tiene:
> -88% de agua
> -1% de proteina
> -7% de azúcar
> ...



Actualmente nos zampamos alimentos con mas del 30 % de azucar. Un 7 no es alto. 

Ademas la leche materna no tiene fibra y es el unico alimento del bebe en los primeros 6 meses.


----------



## Cáncer Integral (11 Dic 2019)

Hola,

Soy Alfonso Fernández, del blog Cáncer Integral. Quería en primer lugar agradeceros por las menciones y también por mantener el espíritu crítico que buena parte de la divulgación mainstream ha perdido (o quizás nunca tuvo)

En segundo lugar, ví que estabais hablando de la leche y quería comentaros que justo ayer inicié una serie de 3 artículos que hablan de la leche y su relación con el cáncer y de algunos derivados lácteos que pueden ser muy interesantes. Tal vez os sirva de alguna ayuda.

Lácteos y cáncer. Lactoferrina, calostro, whey y kéfir 

Gracias y saludos

P.D: disculpad si no intervengo mucho o lo hago tarde, no tengo mucho tiempo.


----------



## kikepm (11 Dic 2019)

Cáncer Integral dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy Alfonso Fernández, del blog Cáncer Integral. Quería en primer lugar agradeceros por las menciones y también por mantener el espíritu crítico que buena parte de la divulgación mainstream ha perdido (o quizás nunca tuvo)
> 
> ...



Hola Alfonso, no hay nada que disculpar. Tu aportación es sumamente interesante, así como el blog que llevo leyendo desde hace días. Tu visión sobre las crónicas es un soplo de aire fresco frente a la inutilidad de los matasanos plenamente institucionalizados.

Aconsejo su lectura a todo el mundo con un mínimo espíritu crítico.

Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Dic 2019)

Cáncer Integral dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy Alfonso Fernández, del blog Cáncer Integral. Quería en primer lugar agradeceros por las menciones y también por mantener el espíritu crítico que buena parte de la divulgación mainstream ha perdido (o quizás nunca tuvo)
> 
> ...



Wellcome!!

Aprovecho para felicitarte por lo bien extructurada que expones toda la informacion y las fuentes disponibles para apoyo y consulta no dejan fisuras.

No se si has picoteado en el ingente numero de paginas del hilo, pero es un compendio desordenado de muchas ideas en la misma linea, muchas de ellas que tambien aparecen en tu blog.

Llevamos muchos años peleando por poner luz en la relacion entre alimentacion y enfermedades modernas.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Actualmente nos zampamos alimentos con mas del 30 % de azucar. Un 7 no es alto.
> 
> Ademas la leche materna no tiene fibra y es el unico alimento del bebe en los primeros 6 meses.



Yo en mi caso valoro todo lo q está por debajo del 20% que es lo q tiene un plátano y una patata. Pero solo cuando toca capricho


----------



## Rauxa (12 Dic 2019)

Panko21 dijo:


> Yo en mi caso valoro todo lo q está por debajo del 20% que es lo q tiene un plátano y una patata. Pero solo cuando toca capricho



Una fruta lleva azúcar, pero tiene agua + vitaminas + minerales + fibra, así que el impacto de ese azúcar es mínimo. 
Para alguien metabolicamente sano, las frutas enteras no deberían suponer ningún problema.


----------



## tgv5 (13 Dic 2019)

¿El coco engorda mucho maricones paleos?


----------



## tgv5 (13 Dic 2019)

El subnormal del blog del cáncer ya es pa nota en el hilo.

La leche y el azúcar dan cáncer porque lo dice un palurdo con un blog y los paleomaricas encantados si si si da cancer hay que comer aguacates y nada mas.

Putos retrasados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Dic 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> El subnormal del blog del cáncer ya es pa nota en el hilo.
> 
> La leche y el azúcar dan cáncer porque lo dice un palurdo con un blog y los paleomaricas encantados si si si da cancer hay que comer aguacates y nada mas.
> 
> Putos retrasados.



Hola sugus


----------



## Gurney (16 Dic 2019)

7 Tribes That Loved Beef Liver


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (17 Dic 2019)




----------



## rory (26 Dic 2019)

Por ejemplos de tus comidas y así vamos comparando y dando ideas.


----------



## carlostray (27 Dic 2019)

increible pero cierto..
aunque todo en exceso es malo, el cuerpo necesita de todo un poco pero en pequeñas porciones


----------



## Cazarr (27 Dic 2019)

Me he puesto de mala hostia leyendo este artículo (en portada de La Vanguardia): *¿Qué es la dieta cetogénica?*






Te dicen que está demostrado que en algunos casos de epilepsia "es la única forma" de controlar las convulsiones y pocas líneas después te dicen que no es una dieta que se pueda mantener mucho en el tiempo, que está llena de carencias por excluir la fruta (entre otros) y (cito):_ la ausencia de fibra provoca *estreñimiento* y al no ingerir hidratos de carbono se producen *bajadas de azúcar *y, sobre todo al principio, aquellos que la siguen se sienten *muy cansados*”, explica Natàlia Egea. Por último, “según qué tipo de grasas se ingieran –no es lo mismo el beicon que el aceite de oliva– se altera el perfil lipídico y se produce una *sobrecarga renal*”. _

Cito más: _Es tal el *éxito* de esta dieta que hay pacientes que tras un año siguiéndola y volver a una alimentación más convencional, no vuelven a tener convulsiones, aunque no suele ser lo más frecuente. “No es una dieta que se pueda mantener mucho tiempo, pero si el perfil nutricional del paciente es bueno no hay problema”, asegura Egea. Y de todas formas, “no la retiramos si no estamos seguros de que las convulsiones no van a volver”, añade Fons. _


----------



## kikepm (27 Dic 2019)

carlostray dijo:


> increible pero cierto..
> aunque todo en exceso es malo, el cuerpo necesita de todo un poco pero en pequeñas porciones



Exacto. Yo tomo todas las mañanas un poco de cianuro, me viene de puta madre para todo 

Otro pompero que no se ha leido una puta mierda del hilo...


----------



## kikepm (27 Dic 2019)

Cazarr dijo:


> _“no la retiramos si no estamos seguros de que las convulsiones no van a volver”, añade Fons. _



Vamos, está admitiendo que la dieta cetogénica CURA la epilepsia. Esto es el colmo.

En fin...


----------



## Rauxa (27 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Vamos, está admitiendo que la dieta cetogénica CURA la epilepsia. Esto es el colmo.
> 
> En fin...



Y encima el artículo dice que sólo funciona para enfermedades metabólicas minoritarias. No vaya a ser que algún diabético lo pruebe y le funcione...


----------



## Perro Viejo (27 Dic 2019)




----------



## fmc (27 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


>



El Rafael de Cabo este podía tomar ejemplo y hacer un poco de ayuno, que falta le hace  Mark Mattson tiene algunas conferencias interesantes en Youtube


----------



## Perro Viejo (27 Dic 2019)

fmc dijo:


> El Rafael de Cabo este podía tomar ejemplo y hacer un poco de ayuno, que falta le hace  Mark Mattson tiene algunas conferencias interesantes en Youtube



No le vendría nada mal, la verdad. He vistoalguna conferencia de Mattson. Muy interesante aunque a mi lo que me interesa es que con el ayuno me siento de puta madre y si encima es sano pues cojonudo.


----------



## fmc (27 Dic 2019)

Por cierto, el artículo enlazado en el tweet es de pago... aquí está el pdf...
https://www.gwern.net/docs/longevity/2019-decabo.pdf

Y cito las conclusiones:


> Preclinical studies and clinical trials have shown that intermittent fasting has broad-spectrum benefits for many health conditions, such as obesity, diabetes mellitus, cardiovascular disease, cancers, and neurologic disorders. Animal models show that intermittent fasting improves health throughout the life span, whereas clinical studies have mainly involved relatively short-term interventions, over a period of months. It remains to be determined whether people can maintain intermittent fasting for years and potentially accrue the benefits seen in animal models. Furthermore, clinical studies have focused mainly on overweight young and middle-age adults, and we cannot generalize to other age groups the benefits and safety of intermittent fasting that have been observed in these studies.
> 
> Although we do not fully understand the specific mechanisms, the beneficial effects of intermittent fasting involve metabolic switching and cellular stress resistance. However, some people are unable or unwilling to adhere to an intermittent-fasting regimen. By further understanding the processes that link intermittent fasting with broad health benefits, we may be able to develop targeted pharmacologic therapies that mimic the effects of intermittent fasting without the need to substantially alter feeding habits.
> 
> Studies of the mechanisms of caloric restric-tion and intermittent fasting in animal models have led to the development and testing of pharmacologic interventions that mimic the health and disease-modifying benefits of intermittent fasting. Examples include agents that impose a mild metabolic challenge (2-deoxyglucose, metformin, and mitochondrial-uncoupling agents), bolster mitochondrial bioenergetics (ketone ester or nicotinamide riboside), or inhibit the mTOR pathway (sirolimus). However, the available data from animal models suggest that the safety and efficacy of such pharmacologic approaches are likely to be inferior to those of intermittent fasting.


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

partiendo de la base de que cada uno debe hacer lo que le salga de las narices siempre y cuando no moleste al de al lado, me hacen gracia todos estos que, como su dieta les funciona creen que son un ejemplo a seguir e intentan ganar adeptos a su causa. Aquí hay muchos que ayunan 18 horas al día y están más sanos que nunca. Otros que solo comen grasas y verduras y están más sanos que nunca, otros que hacen 5 comidas al día y están más sanos que nunca, pero ahí llega el conflicto porque el que ayuna 18h dice que comiendo 5 veces al día es imposible estar tan super sano como está él. 
Mi padre tiene 75 años, está gordo (lleva gordo los últimos 45 años) y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque a él le ha ido genial? Es que en los 40 años que estuvo trsbajando en la misma empresa no faltó ni un solo día por enfermedad al trabajo. Vamos que comer de bares le proporcionó unas defensas a prueba de bombas!


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> *(lleva gordo los últimos 45 años)* y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque* a él le ha ido genial*?



si tu lo dices...

75 no son tantos, el verdadero declive empezará ahora.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> partiendo de la base de que cada uno debe hacer lo que le salga de las narices siempre y cuando no moleste al de al lado, me hacen gracia todos estos que, como su dieta les funciona creen que son un ejemplo a seguir e intentan ganar adeptos a su causa. Aquí hay muchos que ayunan 18 horas al día y están más sanos que nunca. Otros que solo comen grasas y verduras y están más sanos que nunca, otros que hacen 5 comidas al día y están más sanos que nunca, pero ahí llega el conflicto porque el que ayuna 18h dice que comiendo 5 veces al día es imposible estar tan super sano como está él.
> Mi padre tiene 75 años, está gordo (lleva gordo los últimos 45 años) y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque a él le ha ido genial? Es que en los 40 años que estuvo trsbajando en la misma empresa no faltó ni un solo día por enfermedad al trabajo. Vamos que comer de bares le proporcionó unas defensas a prueba de bombas!



yo hace tiempo que estoy "retirado" del mundillo de las dietas y el fitness, hay mucho payaso en unos bandos y en otros.

hay multiples formas de estar sano, no solo la receta mágica que haya descubierto el gurú de turno.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> partiendo de la base de que cada uno debe hacer lo que le salga de las narices siempre y cuando no moleste al de al lado, me hacen gracia todos estos que, como su dieta les funciona creen que son un ejemplo a seguir e intentan ganar adeptos a su causa. Aquí hay muchos que ayunan 18 horas al día y están más sanos que nunca. Otros que solo comen grasas y verduras y están más sanos que nunca, otros que hacen 5 comidas al día y están más sanos que nunca, pero ahí llega el conflicto porque el que ayuna 18h dice que comiendo 5 veces al día es imposible estar tan super sano como está él.
> Mi padre tiene 75 años, está gordo (lleva gordo los últimos 45 años) y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque a él le ha ido genial? Es que en los 40 años que estuvo trsbajando en la misma empresa no faltó ni un solo día por enfermedad al trabajo. Vamos que comer de bares le proporcionó unas defensas a prueba de bombas!



Si está gordo significa que tiene los trigliceridos altos.
Si eso es estar sano...


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Dic 2019)

Mi abuelo vivió hasta los 117 años bebiendo coñac a diario y fumando celtas cortos como un carretero. Al resto de mortales quizás nos interese esto:
(traducción del paper posteado más arriba)


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si está gordo significa que tiene los trigliceridos altos.
> Si eso es estar sano...



En los análisis de sangre le sale todo normal


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si tu lo dices...
> 
> 75 no son tantos, el verdadero declive empezará ahora.



Si hubiera dicho que tiene 30, muchos dirían que a los 50 no llegaría! Si hubiera dicho q tiene 50 hubierais dicho q esta a punto de sufrir un infarto, pero como tiene 75 decís que es ahora cuando empieza... muchos amigos suyos, con entre 70 y 80 años están muy cascados y él no


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> En los análisis de sangre le sale todo normal



En el analisi le saldra q tiene los trigliceridos altos. O sea, que todo normal no. Si tiene sobrepeso tiene inflamacion ergo tiene colesterol elevado. 

Tapa su nombre y cuelga la analjtica y veras que de sano no tiene nada.


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> En el analisi le saldra q tiene los trigliceridos altos. O sea, que todo normal no. Si tiene sobrepeso tiene inflamacion ergo tiene colesterol elevado.
> 
> Tapa su nombre y cuelga la analjtica y veras que de sano no tiene nada.



El médico le dijo que lo tenía todo bien, pero es obvio que tu sabes más. Ya está. Tiene todo dentro de los valores normales. Todo, con 75 años.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> El médico le dijo que lo tenía todo bien, pero es obvio que tu sabes más. Ya está. Tiene todo dentro de los valores normales. Todo, con 75 años.



No sé trata de saber más o menos que nadie. Viene a un foro a exponer el caso de su padre donde hay foreros de todo tipo. Yo soy licenciado en educación física y cada uno de los que posteamos por aquí tiene su formación y su forma de ver las cosas. Nunca está de más leer segundas o terceras opiniones.
Si le digo de colgar la analítica de su padre es porqué entre todos le podemos dar nuestra visión.
Llevo más de 20 años leyendo e informándome sobre estos temas y tengo parientes médicos y tengo un sesgo conspiracionista en estas cosas.

- Las analíticas nunca miran TODO. Sólo lo que le interesa a la farmafia. Seguro que si cuelga la analítica de su padre verá que muchos foreros le cuestionan sobre cosas que no aparecen ni están medidas en esa analítica, como por ejemplo su invel insulínico (resistencia a la insulina, hiperinsulinemia...)
- Los valores "normales" de una analítica están sacados de la manga. Quien dice que entre 150-170 de colesterol es algo "normal"? Pq cada año varian esos valores "normales"? Para su información le diré que esa "normalidad" significa que una mayoría de la población está dentro de ese rango. Y ya con eso, se establece que uno está "sano". Si la mayoría de gente tiene su colesterol entre 150-170 y usted está a 180, oficialmente lo tendrá alto y le empezarán a recetar estatinas y demás mierdas.

Si su padre tiene sobreso es que tiene trigliceridos altos, o sea, resistencia a la insulina e hiperinsulinemia o sea, está dentro de lo conocido como "síndrome metabólico" (diabetes, obesidad, tensión arterial alta, hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina...). Mire usted lo que come su padre en un día normal y me juego lo que quiera que su alimentación es muy alta en hidratos (la mayoría de ellos farinaceos)

Según usted, de momento "sólo tiene obesidad". Y de pueras hacia afuera parece que no tenga nada más. Pero ignora si tiene alguna -itis (inflamación). Puede ser una pre-diabetes, un hígado graso, una colitis, un ppio de artritis o artrosis...

Gente de 40 años, con gran resistencia a la insulina, están delgados pq son muy deportistas y se mueren a los 40 de un ataque al corazón fulminante. Y la gente comentado "con lo sano y deportista que era...".

Muchos de mis clientes son obesos y lo primero que me dicen es "las analíticas perfectas. El médico me dice que esto sana como una manzana". 
Sí sí, sanos pero con sobrepeso de 20 kilos y resoplando al subir 4 escaleras y incubando a saber qué enfermedad.

El cuerpo de su padre no le ha dado por infartar (a lo mejor, excepto comer mal, está haciendo otras cosas bien), pero le ha dado por engordar. Eso ya, a nivel de articulaciones es malo: cadera, rodillas, tobillos... tienen que aguantar un exceso de sobrepeso que no es bueno a medio plazo y menos en gente mayor.

Alguien ve por la calle gente mayor obesa? Un diabético vive un promedio de 10 años menos. Un obeso no llega a anciano. No hay ancianos de 80-85 años con obesidad "grave".

Hágale un favor a su padre: llevale a una farmacia y que le miren la glucosa en ayunas. Y nos dice el resultado.
Y en una próxima analítica que le miren la insulina. Una mala gestión de esta es la precursora de toda enfermedad degenerativa e autoinmune.

Si su padre es obeso es que no gestiona bien la insulina. Eso ya de por sí es una enfermedad. Otra cosa es que se haya topado con un mal profesional de bata blanca.

No me haga caso a mi. Consulte otros médicos y verás que cada uno le dirá una cosa distinta. Usted se ha fiado de uno solo y no ve más allá de una analítica totalmente sesgada cuando lo que tendría que haber hecho es levantar la vista y mirar a su padre y ver lo que puede ver todo hijo de vecino; que su padre está enfermo.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> El médico le dijo que lo tenía todo bien, pero es obvio que tu sabes más. Ya está. Tiene todo dentro de los valores normales. Todo, con 75 años.



Qué médico ni qué hostias. Estar gordo ni es sano ni lo será nunca, es una enfermedad. Además es antiestético, antihigiénico y contrario a la virtud y el buen gusto.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Qué médico ni qué hostias. Estar gordo ni es sano ni lo será nunca, es una enfermedad. Además es antiestético, antihigiénico y contrario a la virtud y el buen gusto.



Es a lo que ha derivado la farmafia: usted está gordo, pero sano. Siga así!


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

A más obesidad más posibilidad de tener cancer, pero nada nada, que sabremos aquí....
Es que si yo soy médico y me viene un gordo, lo primero que pienso es uqe su riesgo de enfermar, de tener un ataque, de tener un cáncer...es mucho mayor por el simple hecho de tener ese sobrepeso.
En fin...
Cánceres asociados con obesidad y sobrepeso


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es a lo que ha derivado la farmafia: usted está gordo, pero sano. Siga así!



Sin duda. Y algo mucho más profundo y terrible está detrás de todo esto del fat acceptance: Sé débil, sé un vago, no te respetes ni hagas nada por mejorar. Limítate a ser un quejica resentido y te daremos pastillitas para la depresión y que no te exploten las arterias antes de tiempo, aunque tengas una vida miserable.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sin duda. Y algo mucho más profundo y terrible está detrás de todo esto del fat acceptance: Sé débil, sé un vago, no te respetes ni hagas nada por mejorar. Limítate a ser un quejica resentido y te daremos pastillitas para la depresión y que no te exploten las arterias antes de tiempo, aunque tengas una vida miserable.



"Ej que mi abuelo fumaba 3 cajetillas al día y murió a los 90 de una caída por las escaleras de casa".

Pues fume usted, buen hombre, fume usted.


----------



## asiqué (28 Dic 2019)

pues estas navidades me encontre esta joya de polvoron sin azucar, comprado para mi que soy diabetico con todo el cariño pero joder parece veneno puro se todos los aditivos que lleva


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No sé trata de saber más o menos que nadie. Viene a un foro a exponer el caso de su padre donde hay foreros de todo tipo. Yo soy licenciado en educación física y cada uno de los que posteamos por aquí tiene su formación y su forma de ver las cosas. Nunca está de más leer segundas o terceras opiniones.
> Si le digo de colgar la analítica de su padre es porqué entre todos le podemos dar nuestra visión.
> Llevo más de 20 años leyendo e informándome sobre estos temas y tengo parientes médicos y tengo un sesgo conspiracionista en estas cosas.
> 
> ...



Algunos vivís obsesionados con la salud y todo lo que no entre dentro de vuestros parámetros obsesivos es mortal.
Mi padre come sobre todo verduras y carnes, los lácteos o pasta no los ha tomado nunca, y patatas o pan de forma puntual.
No puedo colgar los análisis porque no los tengo y no vivo con mis padres, pero si su médico de cabecera le ha dicho que está todo bien (todo lo analizado, lógicamente) y mi cuñado que también es médico lo corrobora, no sé porque no me lo voy a creer. Y quizás le da un infarto, pero ha vivido una vida que ya quisiera yo, sin prácticamente ponerse malo nunca, ni de constipados, ni de estómago ni nada... y si eso no es síntoma de haber estado sano toda su vida, no sé que lo es...


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> "Ej que mi abuelo fumaba 3 cajetillas al día y murió a los 90 de una caída por las escaleras de casa".
> 
> Pues fume usted, buen hombre, fume usted.



Exacto. A título peronal que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero lo que no está bien es decir que estar gordo es sano porque mi tía zampa bollos sin parar y todavúia no se ha muerto. Y menos decir a personas que están a punto de reventar y con mala salud por su falta de disciplina con la comida que lo que deben hacer es aceptarse como son y no intentar mejorar. Como mucho tomar antidepresivos. Eso sí me parece repulsivo. Y más cuando vamos sabiendo que es muy posible no estar gordo sin pasar hambre ni grandes tormentos como decimos con pruebas en este hilo.


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Dic 2019)

asiqué dijo:


> pues estas navidades me encontre esta joya de polvoron sin azucar, comprado para mi que soy diabetico con todo el cariño pero joder parece veneno puro se todos los aditivos que lleva



Parece, no. Es veneno.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Algunos vivís obsesionados con la salud y todo lo que no entre dentro de vuestros parámetros obsesivos es mortal.
> Mi padre come sobre todo verduras y carnes, los lácteos o pasta no los ha tomado nunca, y patatas o pan de forma puntual.
> No puedo colgar los análisis porque no los tengo y no vivo con mis padres, pero si su médico de cabecera le ha dicho que está todo bien (todo lo analizado, lógicamente) y mi cuñado que también es médico lo corrobora, no sé porque no me lo voy a creer. Y quizás le da un infarto, pero ha vivido una vida que ya quisiera yo, sin prácticamente ponerse malo nunca, ni de constipados, ni de estómago ni nada... y si eso no es síntoma de haber estado sano toda su vida, no sé que lo es...



No le digo que no. Pero no me negará que su situación de sobrepeso hace que sea más propenso de pillar cualquier historia.
Y aquí no se trata de estar obsesionado con la salud.
Yo me defino como seguidor de la dieta paleo, pero estoy en mi normopeso, sin dolores de ningún tipo, duermo del tirón, mi capacidad muscular es mayor que la de hacer 10-15 años, tengo 43 años y no fumo ni bebo. Así que cada sábado me permito mi pizza, cuando voy a comer fuera me cuesta no comer pan y de vez en cuando caigo en la tentación de unas chuches y/o algun croissant o similar.

Obsesión no. Simplemente sé lo que me enferma o no y sé la tecla que hay que tocar.

Si tuviera sobrepeso, sabría que eso no es bueno y actuaría en consecuencia.
Si no duermiera bien, si me dolieran las articulaciones, si tuviera restreñimiento, si las digestiones fuesen pesadas... me daría igual lo que dijera una analítica; sabría que estoy mal y acudiría a algun profesional para poner remedio a ello. Acudir a un profesional y a la par informarme por mi cuenta, que parece que a muchos les de grima leer cosas por su cuenta y se fían sólo de un médico que a saber como se ha formado y a qué intereses responde.

Y sin acritud, si el médico de cabecera y su cuñado, ven "normal" y "sano" una persona de 75 años obesa, se equivocan.

Ya no le digo que nos haga caso a nosotros, pero no cuesta nada ir a un endocrino para que analice a su padre de otra forma que lo haría un médico de cabecera. Cuando tenga las 2 opiniones luego usted verá que hace.


----------



## Gainer (28 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No le digo que no. Pero no me negará que su situación de sobrepeso hace que sea más propenso de pillar cualquier historia.
> Y aquí no se trata de estar obsesionado con la salud.
> Yo me defino como seguidor de la dieta paleo, pero estoy en mi normopeso, sin dolores de ningún tipo, duermo del tirón, mi capacidad muscular es mayor que la de hacer 10-15 años, tengo 43 años y no fumo ni bebo. Así que cada sábado me permito mi pizza, cuando voy a comer fuera me cuesta no comer pan y de vez en cuando caigo en la tentación de unas chuches y/o algun croissant o similar.
> 
> ...



No, tanto el médico como mi cuñado le dicen que debe adelgazar. Pero no encuentran una razón objetiva (más allá de que los estudios dicen que alguien gordo tiene más posibilidades de...) de justificar por qué tiene que adelgazar. Y no es ya que con 75 años, duerma bien y no se queje de una mala digestión ni nada. Es que toda su vida ha estado bien. Ha estado como tú. Ni le han dolido las articulaciones (ni ahora ni antes) ni la espalda ni nada...Claro que no es obeso mórbido, pero ha sido obeso tipo 1 casi toda su vida adulta.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> No, tanto el médico como mi cuñado le dicen que debe adelgazar. Pero no encuentran una razón objetiva (más allá de que los estudios dicen que alguien gordo tiene más posibilidades de...) de justificar por qué tiene que adelgazar. Y no es ya que con 75 años, duerma bien y no se queje de una mala digestión ni nada. Es que toda su vida ha estado bien. Ha estado como tú. Ni le han dolido las articulaciones (ni ahora ni antes) ni la espalda ni nada...Claro que no es obeso mórbido, pero ha sido obeso tipo 1 casi toda su vida adulta.



Si tiene grasa visceral (o sea barriga), significa que la grasa recubre sus órganos (pancreas, higado, vesícula, riñones...). Eso tiene de todo menos de sano.

Mi padre tenía cancer de pulmon y 1 mes antes de morirse se encontraba perfecto. La gente le preguntaba y él decía que estaba bien, que no tenía sintomas de nada. PEro el cáncer estaba ahí.

Que tu padre no tenga cancer a día de hoy es algo objetivo, pero sus altos niveles de glucosa, insulina... no informan de nada bueno.
Que a lo mejor por su buena genética, por la falta de estrés y otras historias, de momento no le pasa factura, de acuerdo. Y todo lo que le pueda pasar a partir de ahora le dirán: "Claro, es que ya es un hombre mayor...". 

Él tiene la suerte de que de momento no tiene un problema "grave". 
Intenta averiguar el porqué de su sobrepeso y ahí tendrás la solución de como adelgazar.

Y repito: no hay gente mayor con sobrepeso. Muertos todos antes de hora.


----------



## Gainer (29 Dic 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si tiene grasa visceral (o sea barriga), significa que la grasa recubre sus órganos (pancreas, higado, vesícula, riñones...). Eso tiene de todo menos de sano.
> 
> Mi padre tenía cancer de pulmon y 1 mes antes de morirse se encontraba perfecto. La gente le preguntaba y él decía que estaba bien, que no tenía sintomas de nada. PEro el cáncer estaba ahí.
> 
> ...



es increíble, tanto te cuesta entender que mi padre ha vivido 75 años sin problemas de salud? Por mucho que lleve 50 años cumpliendo los ingredientes para tener los problemas, NO los ha tenido, ni los tiene de momento. Si te hubiera dicho esto mismo hace 25 años, me habrías dicho exactamente lo mismo, y sin embargo ha vivido su vida como ha querido y sin problemas. 
lo de de que tiene altos niveles de insulina y glucosa lo dices tú, y si los tiene, quizás los ha tenido los últimos 50 años Sin ninguna consecuencia. 
Y no quiero que se me malinterprete, porque defiendo estilos de vida saludable, pero todo no es blanco ni negro.
Y si a ti, o a alguien que come como tú le sale un cancer, porque salen, lo justificas por genética, pero si es a otra persona es por su estilo de vida, ya la genética no sirve, 
Pero bueno, que mi intención era solo mostrar que hay gente que ha llegado a viejos sin problemas de salud y que siguen sanos. 
Mi tío tiene 90 años, y también está como un roble. Gordo, aunque desde hace 20-25 años “solo” y no es diabético. Creo que lleva dos años tomando pastillas para la tensión. Pero vive solo, y sin problemas.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Dic 2019)

Yo creo que no hay que ser tan tajante en ambos casos, pero como bien le cuentan hay métricas q si no de piden no se analizan, puede tener inflamación de bajo grado y no analizada la proteína c reactiva o estar en el rango alto y pasar desapercibida. O tener los triglicéridos en 149 cuando una persona q no consume azúcar los tiene por debajo de 60, puede tener la glucosa en ayunas en 109 y la insulina por las nubes. 

También otra persona con la historia de su padre es posible que esté bien jodida o haya desarrollado diabetes tipo 2 hace 25 años. Y es que es posible que su padre tenga una buena genética y como Carrillo le aguante el cuerpo mejor q a otros. Intente conseguir la analítica para verla, nos puede servir para aprender a todos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> partiendo de la base de que cada uno debe hacer lo que le salga de las narices siempre y cuando no moleste al de al lado, me hacen gracia todos estos que, como su dieta les funciona creen que son un ejemplo a seguir e intentan ganar adeptos a su causa. Aquí hay muchos que ayunan 18 horas al día y están más sanos que nunca. Otros que solo comen grasas y verduras y están más sanos que nunca, otros que hacen 5 comidas al día y están más sanos que nunca, pero ahí llega el conflicto porque el que ayuna 18h dice que comiendo 5 veces al día es imposible estar tan super sano como está él.
> Mi padre tiene 75 años, está gordo (lleva gordo los últimos 45 años) y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque a él le ha ido genial? Es que en los 40 años que estuvo trsbajando en la misma empresa no faltó ni un solo día por enfermedad al trabajo. Vamos que comer de bares le proporcionó unas defensas a prueba de bombas!



Lo siento pero si lo de tu padre es cierto es una excepcion estadistica.

Tambien son legion los que llevan toda la vida con dietas de endocrino y no consiguen mas que rebotes.

Y en mi entorno mas cercano el ultimo entierro de un familiar con la edad de tu padre. Sano cono un roble infarto fulminante. Ningun problema reseñable de salud salvo toda la vida gordo. La sorpresa de su familia mas cercana fue mayuscula.

Mucho mas jovenes 40-50 varios amigos igual con mucha sobra de kilos.

Como dices cada cual que haga lo que quiera. La mayoria no hace nada hasta que no se le resiente la salud y a veces no avisa.

Lo que cuentas en tu post es como si lo de estar gordo no fuese causa de nada, cuando es el mayor de muerte por todas las causas actualmente.

Este hilo es para el que quiere cambiar algo las cosas y no ir a ciegas con los 'sabios consejos oficiales' que estan consiguiendo cifras record de obesidad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2019)

Gainer dijo:


> Si hubiera dicho que tiene 30, muchos dirían que a los 50 no llegaría! Si hubiera dicho q tiene 50 hubierais dicho q esta a punto de sufrir un infarto, pero como tiene 75 decís que es ahora cuando empieza... muchos amigos suyos, con entre 70 y 80 años están muy cascados y él no



Esque si nos ponemos a dar ejemplos en sentido contrario nos faltan paginas.

Familia politica obeso desde que lo conozco (unos 30 años). Con 55 ya toma la del colesterol, una del corazon y lo ultimo lleva dos años con glicosiladas de 6,5. La ultima revision ya cerca de 7, y el medico.que se tome la metfomina si o si.

Ha visto por mi lado de familia perder 20 kilos a varios que han seguido mis consejos y curarse de alguna otra dolencia. Incluso tenemos un chaval con diabetes tipo I que da glicosiladas por debajo de 6.

Se le ha dicho y su contestacion es que dejar de comer pan no es sano que el tiene su dieta de endocrino que le va bien. Hay que ser muy subnormal cuando ve los resultados de un lado y ve los suyos. No hay peor ciego...

Como ya hemos dicho que cada palo aguante su vela pero no contemos milongas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2019)

asiqué dijo:


> pues estas navidades me encontre esta joya de polvoron sin azucar, comprado para mi que soy diabetico con todo el cariño pero joder parece veneno puro se todos los aditivos que lleva
> Ver archivo adjunto 206152



Yo no soy diabetico y no toco eso ni con un palo, ni mi familiar diabetico tampoco.

Los aditivos y edulcorantes por un dia ni tan mal.

Nos cansamos de repetir que esa harina de trigo que lleva es lo mismo que el azucar. Te subira la glucosa en sangre IGUAL.

Pensar que por no llevar azucar es apto para un diabetico son pajas mentales.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Dic 2019)

Os recomiendo escuchar el último podcast de fitness revolucionario, habla sobre el trabajo muscular y la obesidad. Muy interesante en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Pirro (29 Dic 2019)

Aunque siempre hice ayuno intermitente antes de conocer el concepto -recién levantado nunca me apetece comer, mi desayuno es café sin azúcar y una lágrima de leche entera...sólo desayuno cuando estoy de viaje-, llevo algo más de un mes haciendo un ayuno de 24 horas una vez a la semana y estoy alucinado con los efectos que está teniendo en mi cuerpo. 

Una incipiente arruga de expresión en el entrecejo se ha volatilizado y el pelo, que siempre lo he tenido con tendencia a tenerlo graso ha ganado fuerza y brillo. Me han preguntado qué me estoy echando en el pelo. La perenne dermatitis que tengo de nacimiento en las piernas ahí sigue, pero sin ese tono rojizo.

Al final la autofagia celular será más efectiva que enemillones de productos que venden para piel y cabello.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Dic 2019)

Desarrolla más lo de la desaparición de las arrugas y el fortalecimiento del cabello y si puedes facilita fuentes de estudios científicos que interesa.


----------



## dark.lekker (30 Dic 2019)

Pues claro, la dieta keto te dice eso, mas grasa (no grasa trans sino grasa autentica, de acidos vivos) fijate por ejemplo los hindúes, comiendo verduritas y harinas, vegetarianos por religion y casi todos gordos con caras bien infladas


----------



## Pirro (30 Dic 2019)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Desarrolla más lo de la desaparición de las arrugas y el fortalecimiento del cabello y si puedes facilita fuentes de estudios científicos que interesa.



No tengo mucho más que aportar que la experiencia personal (n=1). Sobre la autofagia y su efecto en los tejidos hay muchísimo material en la red. Si buscas encontrarás casos en los que un ayuno bien implementado ayuda a los exobesos que se quedan llenos de colgajos a que el pellejo vuelva a su sitio, por poner un ejemplo.

Teniendo en cuenta que la autofagia es un proceso de limpieza a nivel celular no es descabellado que tenga un efecto -limitado por supuesto, no hace milagros- en el cutis, el pelo y demás.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ene 2020)

Feliz año bros!

Aqui despues de las 12 aceitunas con un 'dedo'de Laphoaig.  

Pd. Como no tarta casera trifasica de cacao y coco de resopon.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Feliz año bros!
> 
> Aqui despues de las 12 aceitunas con un 'dedo'de Laphoaig.
> 
> Pd. Como no tarta casera trifasica de cacao y coco de resopon.



Yo he cenado ternera al horno con boniatos en gajo al horno también. Pero de postre me he metido dos cuencos de helado. Perdonadme cofrades por haber pecado. Este nuevo año prometo ser más férreo .

Mi propósito del año es ir introduciendo ayunos de 24 h. De momento lo máximo que he ayunado de un tirón (a parte de los 16/8 que hago casi a diario) es 21 h.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo he cenado ternera al horno con boniatos en gajo al horno también. Pero de postre me he metido dos cuencos de helado. Perdonadme cofrades por haber pecado. Este nuevo año prometo ser más férreo .
> 
> Mi propósito del año es ir introduciendo ayunos de 24 h. De momento lo máximo que he ayunado de un tirón (a parte de los 16/8 que hago casi a diario) es 21 h.



Otros años algun trozo de turron caia y probaba algun otro dulce navideño (poco).

Este año cero pelotero. Como no he ido de visita a casa de nadie y he tenido yo familiq invitada con un chaval diabetico he pasado de comprar mierdas.

Hice un pastelon de manzana, cacao y avellanas y he tenido para varios dias por si algun invitado queria algo dulce.

El chaval diabetico le encanta mi tarta y despues del marisco y el entrecot le pego buenos tientos.

Es que ni apetece comprar dulces y sabes que te hincha el estomago despues de una cena perfecta. Si vas a otras casas picas algo dulce pero ganas pocas.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> partiendo de la base de que cada uno debe hacer lo que le salga de las narices siempre y cuando no moleste al de al lado, me hacen gracia todos estos que, como su dieta les funciona creen que son un ejemplo a seguir e intentan ganar adeptos a su causa. Aquí hay muchos que ayunan 18 horas al día y están más sanos que nunca. Otros que solo comen grasas y verduras y están más sanos que nunca, otros que hacen 5 comidas al día y están más sanos que nunca, pero ahí llega el conflicto porque el que ayuna 18h dice que comiendo 5 veces al día es imposible estar tan super sano como está él.
> Mi padre tiene 75 años, está gordo (lleva gordo los últimos 45 años) y está sano como un roble, no se toma ni una pastilla. Ha comido toda su vida (hasta que se jubiló) de restaurantes porque trabajaba de viajante. ¿Debería meterse al foro y defender su dieta a ultranza porque a él le ha ido genial? Es que en los 40 años que estuvo trsbajando en la misma empresa no faltó ni un solo día por enfermedad al trabajo. Vamos que comer de bares le proporcionó unas defensas a prueba de bombas!




Carrillo fumaba más de tres paquetes diarios de tabaco y llegó a los 97 años ergo según tu teoría del padre y del abuelo hay que fumar tres paquetes diarios para que te vaya genial.

El propio Carrillo que independientemente de que gustara más o menos su ideología era una persona muy inteligente, lo explicó claramente en una entrevista:

*- "Fumar es muy malo para la salud y no se lo recomiendo a nadie. Simplemente soy una excepción genética"*

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> es increíble, tanto te cuesta entender que mi padre ha vivido 75 años sin problemas de salud? Por mucho que lleve 50 años cumpliendo los ingredientes para tener los problemas, NO los ha tenido, ni los tiene de momento. Si te hubiera dicho esto mismo hace 25 años, me habrías dicho exactamente lo mismo, y sin embargo ha vivido su vida como ha querido y sin problemas.
> lo de de que tiene altos niveles de insulina y glucosa lo dices tú, y si los tiene, quizás los ha tenido los últimos 50 años Sin ninguna consecuencia.
> Y no quiero que se me malinterprete, porque defiendo estilos de vida saludable, pero todo no es blanco ni negro.
> Y si a ti, o a alguien que come como tú le sale un cancer, porque salen, lo justificas por genética, pero si es a otra persona es por su estilo de vida, ya la genética no sirve,
> ...




¿Tanto te cuesta a tí entender que los casos particulares no pueden servir jamás de ejemplo y de guía? Hay que sacar estadísticas y promedios para ver si algo es realmente bueno, neutro o malo y la probabilidad de enfermar con ciertos hábitos. Siempre va a haber excepciones tanto por arriba como para abajo.

Mira a tu alrededor y comprobarás que con parámetros y estilo de vida similares hay uno como tu padre que no tiene problemas significativos y habrá 30 o más con problemas graves.

Saludos.


----------



## Gainer (2 Ene 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Tanto te cuesta a tí entender que los casos particulares no pueden servir jamás de ejemplo y de guía? Hay que sacar estadísticas y promedios para ver si algo es realmente bueno, neutro o malo y la probabilidad de enfermar con ciertos hábitos. Siempre va a haber excepciones tanto por arriba como para abajo.
> 
> Mira a tu alrededor y comprobarás que con parámetros y estilo de vida similares hay uno como tu padre que no tiene problemas significativos y habrá 30 o más con problemas graves.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que yo no he dicho que sea un ejemplo de nada. Simplemente he dicho que mi padre está sano, tiene 75 años, está gordo y come de todo. 
Lo que veo a mi alrededor es gente mayor, que algunos con achaques y otros no, han conseguido llegar a los ochenta años comiendo de todo. Sin obsesionarse con lo que se meten en la boca como hacéis vosotros. 

Pero bueno, que escribir en este tema es absurdo, porque no admitís una opinión distinta. Así que nada, seguid pensando que comer una magdalena, una patata frita o una lasaña os mata de forma fulminante.


----------



## Panko21 (3 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> Es que yo no he dicho que sea un ejemplo de nada. Simplemente he dicho que mi padre está sano, tiene 75 años, está gordo y come de todo.
> Lo que veo a mi alrededor es gente mayor, que algunos con achaques y otros no, han conseguido llegar a los ochenta años comiendo de todo. Sin obsesionarse con lo que se meten en la boca como hacéis vosotros.
> 
> Pero bueno, que escribir en este tema es absurdo, porque no admitís una opinión distinta. Así que nada, seguid pensando que comer una magdalena, una patata frita o una lasaña os mata de forma fulminante.



Fulminante no hombre, poco a poco... unas caries, una tensionceja alta, unos trigliceridos, una glucosilla "normal" en 105 en ayunas, para luego ir subiendo a una metforminilla pa ese azúcar, unos aerosoles para la respiración, unas estatinas... y asi con los años.


----------



## Gainer (3 Ene 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Tanto te cuesta a tí entender que los casos particulares no pueden servir jamás de ejemplo y de guía? Hay que sacar estadísticas y promedios para ver si algo es realmente bueno, neutro o malo y la probabilidad de enfermar con ciertos hábitos. Siempre va a haber excepciones tanto por arriba como para abajo.
> 
> Mira a tu alrededor y comprobarás que con parámetros y estilo de vida similares hay uno como tu padre que no tiene problemas significativos y habrá 30 o más con problemas graves.
> 
> Saludos.





Panko21 dijo:


> Fulminante no hombre, poco a poco... unas caries, una tensionceja alta, unos trigliceridos, una glucosilla "normal" en 105 en ayunas, para luego ir subiendo a una metforminilla pa ese azúcar, unos aerosoles para la respiración, unas estatinas... y asi con los años.



Hay muchos viejos con 90 años o más y que están muy bien, y ninguno ha vivido tan obsesionados con la alimentación como lo estáis vosotros. Simplemente han comido como han creído conveniente. Aquí entendéis la nutrición como matemáticas y una ciencia exacta: si no como hidratos, si ayuno 20 h o si hago no se qué, voy a estar sano si o si y me aseguro vivir como un roble 150 años. Además critico a quien no sigue mi ejemplo, y lo llamo inconsciente por estar matándose


----------



## Panko21 (3 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> Hay muchos viejos con 90 años o más y que están muy bien, y ninguno ha vivido tan obsesionados con la alimentación como lo estáis vosotros. Simplemente han comido como han creído conveniente. Aquí entendéis la nutrición como matemáticas y una ciencia exacta: si no como hidratos, si ayuno 20 h o si hago no se qué, voy a estar sano si o si y me aseguro vivir como un roble 150 años. Además critico a quien no sigue mi ejemplo, y lo llamo inconsciente por estar matándose



En mi familia política suegro y suegra diabetes, abuela de mi señora diabetes, dedo cortado y muerte temprana, los tíos de mi señora diabetes todos. Así que en los genes lo llevan mi hijo y ella, cuanto menos azúcares mejor. Se equivoca diciendo que lo tomamos como matemática, xq eso es lo que hacen los cuentacalorias de 5-6 comidas y de 50-60% de hidratos. Aquí simplemente se defiendo consumir comida lo menos procesada posible, llevar una vida sana y entender que el sobrepeso y la obesidad per se son perjudiciales por muy bien que uno este, se sienta o le digan. 

A partir de ahí, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Gainer (3 Ene 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> En mi familia política suegro y suegra diabetes, abuela de mi señora diabetes, dedo cortado y muerte temprana, los tíos de mi señora diabetes todos. Así que en los genes lo llevan mi hijo y ella, cuanto menos azúcares mejor. Se equivoca diciendo que lo tomamos como matemática, xq eso es lo que hacen los cuentacalorias de 5-6 comidas y de 50-60% de hidratos. Aquí simplemente se defiendo consumir comida lo menos procesada posible, llevar una vida sana y entender que el sobrepeso y la obesidad per se son perjudiciales por muy bien que uno este, se sienta o le digan.
> 
> A partir de ahí, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.



En mi familia no hay ningún diabético que sepa. Tengo un tío con 90 años, otro con 89 (Su mujer con 89 también) otra con 85 (su marido con 88) y mi padre con 75. Por parte de madre un tío murió con 65 años de una enfermedad pulmonar (no fumaba) Mi madre tiene 72 años y tampoco se toma ninguna pastilla para nada. Hoy hemos comido arroz con lentejas, de postre una naranja y un mazapán que quedaba de nochevieja.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> En mi familia no hay ningún diabético que sepa. Tengo un tío con 90 años, otro con 89 (Su mujer con 89 también) otra con 85 (su marido con 88) y mi padre con 75. Por parte de madre un tío murió con 65 años de una enfermedad pulmonar (no fumaba) Mi madre tiene 72 años y tampoco se toma ninguna pastilla para nada. Hoy hemos comido arroz con lentejas, de postre una naranja y un mazapán que quedaba de nochevieja.



Leyendote es me da la impresion de que no has entendido una mierda del hilo.

Aqui defendemos que HAY QUE COMER DE TODO, pero comida joder...

El error es pensar que una bolsa de doritos es comida, que es normal que le metan azucar a todo lo que sale del super, que da igual comer pan de harina de mierda sin fermentar como es costumbre ahora, que la gente piense (porque nadie les avisa) que un trozo de pan blanco es algo radicalmente distinto al azucar blanco de mesa, cuando es practicamente lo mismo... y asi todo.

Aqui simplemente nos negamos a comernos toda la mierda desnaturalizada que vende la industria y simplemente decimos que hay que comer DE TODO pero como nuestros abuelos.

Lo que parece que intentas trasmitir es que comida es todo lo que entra en la boca, hasta un cubata, y va a ser que no.

Te lo resumo, el que no meta en su dieta la inmensa mayoria de comida procedente de alimentos frescos al paso de los años estara jodido si o si.

Ya si quieres discutimos cuanta parte de comida procesada y cuantos años, es capaz cada persona de meterse sin petar por esa causa, pero eso es jugar a la ruleta rusa, viendo las estadisticas de diabeticos y obesos en los paises civilizados.

PD. Si quieres tambien discutimos si es normal que en España haya un 20% de obesos y pasando del 45% de personas con sobrepeso.

PD2. Que si llega un dia de fiesta y me tomo un bocata con una cerveza aqui lo hacemos todos y no pasa nada, pero un dia de fiesta no todos los dias ni todas las semanas, y sabiendo que es lo que hay.

PD3. Para que tengas ademas la dimension del problema claro te pongo un par de graficas.


----------



## Gainer (3 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Leyendote es me da la impresion de que no has entendido una mierda del hilo.
> 
> Aqui defendemos que HAY QUE COMER DE TODO, pero comida joder...
> 
> ...



Está claro que sois una secta, y que cualquiera con otra opinión sobra aquí.
Lo que os he leído es que sois super estrictos con lo que coméis. Nada de pan, ni hidratos ni nada dulce. Y lo único que digo es que hay gente que come dulce y no llega a ser diabética en toda su vida. Y es que hay una diferencia entre comerte media docena de magdalenas cada dia y comerte una, y hecha por tí para mojar en el café por la mañana, que es lo que desayuna mi tío con 90 años y sin diabetes.
leyéndoos parece que si te comes una pizza te vuelves obeso y te mueres mañana, tras perder un pie por la diabetes. Y solo digo que no es así.que hay familias sanas, que comen de todo, que comen pan a diario en las comidas. Pero repito, no es lo mismo comerte una barra de pan al día, que un trozo. O comer pasta a diario o comer una vez a la semanao cada 10 días. Defiendo que se puede llevar una alimentación flexible sin necesidad de caer enfermo. Ya está.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> Está claro que sois una secta, y que cualquiera con otra opinión sobra aquí.
> Lo que os he leído es que sois super estrictos con lo que coméis. Nada de pan, ni hidratos ni nada dulce. Y lo único que digo es que hay gente que come dulce y no llega a ser diabética en toda su vida. Y es que hay una diferencia entre comerte media docena de magdalenas cada dia y comerte una, y hecha por tí para mojar en el café por la mañana, que es lo que desayuna mi tío con 90 años y sin diabetes.
> leyéndoos parece que si te comes una pizza te vuelves obeso y te mueres mañana, tras perder un pie por la diabetes. Y solo digo que no es así.que hay familias sanas, que comen de todo, que comen pan a diario en las comidas. Pero repito, no es lo mismo comerte una barra de pan al día, que un trozo. O comer pasta a diario o comer una vez a la semanao cada 10 días. Defiendo que se puede llevar una alimentación flexible sin necesidad de caer enfermo. Ya está.



A ver atontao, que secta ni que secta, eres el enesimo tonto que entra a opinar sin enterarse de la pelicula o a contar las cosas con errores de bulto.

Yo y casi todos aqui, nos metemos nuestra paella los domingos, una tortilla de patatad cuando nos sale de los huevos, unas patatas al horno con ajioli caen a menudo. El boniato frito es un manjar te lo aconsejo.

Pizzas? Pues me las hago yo o pasteles de carne con sesos y si tengo ganas de dulce me hago YO un pastel de chocolate que se caga la perra.

La pizza con masa de 'La cocinera' en mi caso ni con un palo y macarrones como que paso habiendo mejores carbos.

Algun bocata de vez en cuando tambien cae pero de uvas a peras porque no me apetece ultimamente.

Te lo repito sin acritud, revisa tu supuesta informacion que llevas mucho retraso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2020)

¿Hay alguna encuesta sobre el porcentaje de comedoritos entre l@s forer@s?


----------



## Gainer (3 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver atontao, que secta ni que secta, eres el enesimo tonto que entra a opinar sin enterarse de la pelicula o a contar las cosas con errores de bulto.
> 
> Yo y casi todos aqui, nos metemos nuestra paella los domingos, una tortilla de patatad cuando nos sale de los huevos, unas patatas al horno con ajioli caen a menudo. El boniato frito es un manjar te lo aconsejo.
> 
> ...



he leído hasta a ver atontao. Ya está. Que sí, que solo tenéis razón vosotros y el resto de la humanidad se está suicidando. Que sois los más listos y vais a vivir 300 años sin ningún achaque porque no coméis patatas fritas ni bollería.
Ale. Seguid con vuestra secta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> he leído hasta a ver atontao. Ya está. Que sí, que solo tenéis razón vosotros y el resto de la humanidad se está suicidando. Que sois los más listos y vais a vivir 300 años sin ningún achaque porque no coméis patatas fritas ni bollería.
> Ale. Seguid con vuestra secta.



Cualquiera que disienta en bienvenido pero si reinterpretemos, inventamos o directamente mentimos sobre lo que aqui se cuenta te puedes ir con viento fresco.

Por cierto tambien como patatas fritas de bolsa.

Este tipo de intervenciones me recuerdan a esos programas de la secta donde sacan a un tipo 'paleo' que solo compra pollo y ternera y lo 'condenan' al saco de dietas hiperproteicas.

Si no entiendes que aqui comemos de todo poco te puedo decir.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Ene 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> Está claro que sois una secta, y que cualquiera con otra opinión sobra aquí.
> Lo que os he leído es que sois super estrictos con lo que coméis. Nada de pan, ni hidratos ni nada dulce. Y lo único que digo es que hay gente que come dulce y no llega a ser diabética en toda su vida. Y es que hay una diferencia entre comerte media docena de magdalenas cada dia y comerte una, y hecha por tí para mojar en el café por la mañana, que es lo que desayuna mi tío con 90 años y sin diabetes.
> leyéndoos parece que si te comes una pizza te vuelves obeso y te mueres mañana, tras perder un pie por la diabetes. Y solo digo que no es así.que hay familias sanas, que comen de todo, que comen pan a diario en las comidas. Pero repito, no es lo mismo comerte una barra de pan al día, que un trozo. O comer pasta a diario o comer una vez a la semanao cada 10 días. Defiendo que se puede llevar una alimentación flexible sin necesidad de caer enfermo. Ya está.



No es cierto. De hecho todos los que han participado y me incluyo (aunque hacía muchas páginas que no participaba...) hablamos de que solo se vive una vez y hay que disfrutarlo. 

Lo que nos une a todos es que nos gusta *conocer *aquellos mecanismos que hacen que tu cuerpo funcionen mejor o peor en relación a lo que comes. Y resulta que tanto los poderes políticos como la medicina en general llevan décadas dando parámetros muy erróneos, que se están descubriendo en los estudios de los últimos 10-15 años. 

Si hubiera una única opinión contrastada, no habría debate. Pero es que no la hay, y hay que buscársela. Porque después de que satanizaran durante décadas la grasa y empujasen al mundo occidental al cereal y al azúcar, provocando un terrible epidemia de obesidad, creo que somos muchos los que hemos despertado de una u otra forma a esa realidad. 

Algunos porque su antigua dieta les hizo tener 20 kg extras, otros porque tenían enfermedades más o menos crónicas, otros (mi caso...) porque llegas a cierta edad en que el cuerpo te pega un bajón físico, te falta energía y sientes que podrías estar mejor. 

Y al poner esto en común después de semejante hilo coñazo, podemos confirmar con bastante rotundidad que hay unos patrones comunes que prácticamente todos que hemos probado en carne propia hacen mejorar nuestra condición, y que se resumen principalmente en alejarse lo máximo posible del azúcar y la harina. 

Luego hay 'subdebates' de si más vegetal o menos, de si la carne es mejor, que si las legumbres son pasables. Pero lo principal es lo que he dicho en el párrafo anterior. Ni significa que queramos erradicar el helado o la pizza eternamente de nuestra dieta, sino simplemente que queremos *saber *cómo funcionan las cosas para tomar las mejores decisiones. 

Porque vemos a nuestro alrededor gente que tiene ciertas molestias físicas, que tiene sobrepeso e intenta adelgazar, a los que un médico les impone ciertos regímenes alimentarios que no solo les hacen sufrir, sino que rara vez cumplen el objetivo. 

Que tu padre esté gordo y sano siendo mayor...¡pues enhorabuena!. Eso no quita ni pone sentido al hilo. No por ello tiene que tener un problema grave mañana, pero sigue siendo un caso y una excepción. Aquí precisamente nos hemos juntado muchos que tras informarnos convenientemente lo que hemos podido averiguar es que no somos excepción en absoluto. 

Hoy me he tomado un bocadillo enorme. Sin ningún tipo de remordimiento. ¿Y? La diferencia es que he *aprendido *que no comer pan diariamente hace que mi cuerpo funcione mejor. Y no tengo edad de presumir ni busco nada a nivel estético, lo que quiero es sentirme ágil y con energía. Y lo he conseguido cambiando mi alimentación, además sin ningún esfuerzo.


----------



## Cloaca (5 Ene 2020)

El cuerpo está diseñado para sobrevivir, y si no va "sobrecargado de alimentos" durante la vida, es cuando se alcanza la longevidad saludable:

Cómo aumentar la longevidad

Si le interesa comenzar una vida saludable, se recomienda consultar la entrevista con el científico James Clement, abogado y autor del libro _The Switch: Ignite Your Metabolism With Intermittent Fasting, Protein Cycling, and Keto,_ quien se ha convertido en investigador de tiempo completo, al dirigir su propio laboratorio de investigación antienvejecimiento.

*De abogado a investigador de tiempo completo*

Clement escribió _The Switch_ porque observó que muchas personas aún no comprendían los conceptos básicos de la salud y la longevidad. El "interruptor" se refiere al cambio que existe entre la activación y desactivación del objetivo de rapamicina en mamíferos (mTOR), que es el tema de discusión en el presente artículo.
Su libro explica la manera de regular la función mitocondrial y otras vías importantes para la salud y la longevidad, como la NAD+.


> _"Siempre me ha interesado la longevidad",_ explica Clement. _"Cuando salió el libro de Durk Pearson y Sandy Shaw ["Life Extension: A Practical Scientific Approach"] en 1982, comprendí que existía un campo que se ocupaba de la [longevidad]._





> _En ese momento cursaba el tercer año en derecho, y estaba casado con otra estudiante de derecho. Tan pronto como leí el libro, lo cual sucedió en dos días, dije: "Voy a ser biólogo molecular". Y mi esposa contesto bromeando: "No. No lo serás". Pero comence a investigar sobre este tema. Me apasiono mucho el tema de la ciencia antienvejecimiento._





> _En el 2009 forme parte del consejo de Knome, la primera compañía relacionada con el genoma cofundada por George Church. En el 2009, tuve mi propio genoma secuenciado y George fue el científico que leyó la interpretación de mi genoma._





> _Comenzamos a hablar sobre el envejecimiento. Descubrí que también le apasionaba. Quisimos crear un proyecto llamado: "Investigación de los Supercentenarios". Y así me convertí en un científico de tiempo completo en lugar de abogado y emprendedor, como lo había hecho anteriormente._





> _Le dedicamos un par de años al proyecto supercentenario. Estaba empezando a abrir mi laboratorio. Comencé con un vivero y, con el tiempo, logré criar 1 200 ratones con un par de internos. En ese momento, le pregunte a George: ‘¿Crees que sería buena idea tomar el doctorado?'_





> _George me miró y expreso: "Los estudiantes de posgrado morirían por hacer los proyectos en los que estas involucrado". Lees de 10 a 20 artículos científicos al día. Ayudas en la redacción de trabajos de investigación. Es lo que hace un científico. Es lo que ellos hacen. No es necesario trabajar para otra persona para aprender estos procesos". Entonces, decidí quedarme en donde estaba"._



*¿Cuáles son los métodos de los supercentenarios?*

Los supercentenarios son las personas que han vivido más de 110 años. Según Clement, únicamente existen entre 50 y 80 supercentenarios a nivel mundial. En los Estados Unidos, se estima que 120 000 personas llegan a vivir 100 años, pero solo 20 de ellas alcanzan los 110 años de edad.
Cuando Clement comenzó a trabajar con estas personas, comprendió que la diferencia se basa en que habían mantenido la salud de una persona de 70 u 80 años a sus 105 o 108 años de edad. Además, no desarrollan enfermedades relacionadas con la edad y, por lo general, fallecen debido una insuficiencia inmunológica repentina seguida de neumonía.
Esto sugiere que es importante mejorar la función inmunológica para superar los 100. Clement llega a decir que, en muchos aspectos, los supercentenarios envejecen de manera normal, mientras que el resto de las personas envejecen a un ritmo acelerado. Su libro explica los métodos para normalizar el proceso de envejecimiento, lo que permite optimizar la longevidad.
Vale la pena señalar que, aunque el estilo de vida es de gran importancia, también existe la influencia genética. Los hermanos de los supercentenarios muestran una probabilidad 17 veces mayor de alcanzar los 100 años que el resto de las personas, mientras que muchas supercentenarias presentan una mutación en la vía IGF-1.
Esto genera una menor estatura, por lo que la estatura de una supercentenaria es de 5 pies. En los hombres, tiende a ser una mutación de la hormona de crecimiento que, de manera similar, hace que los supercentenarios presenten una menor estatura que el hombre promedio.
Es importante destacar que estas mutaciones limitan la vía mTOR y activan la autofagia, que es lo que les otorga una ventaja en la longevidad. Pero existen métodos para que el resto de las personas limiten la vía mTOR y aumenten la autofagia.

*El interruptor*

El objetivo de la rapamicina (TOR), de la que se deriva la vía mTOR, es un mecanismo evolutivo que comenzó con bacterias. Todos los organismos necesitan de una buena nutrición y la capacidad de producir proteínas para reproducirse. Cuando la nutrición no es tan óptima, como suele ocurrir en el mundo natural, el organismo debe buscar más recursos.
El anabolismo permite crecer y aumentar la masa muscular, mientras que el catabolismo es el proceso de descomposición, reparación y eliminación de células desgastadas. Es importante destacar que el catabolismo es la fase en la que las células ingresan cuando se presenta una escasez de recursos.
En este momento, las células retrasan la producción de proteínas y la división celular, y activan el proceso de autofagia, la cual elimina las proteínas mal plegadas y los orgánulos disfuncionales.
Estas proteínas y orgánulos desgastados son reciclados por el lisosoma, que los descompone en sus componentes básicos para liberarlos nuevamente dentro de la célula. Estos componentes se pueden utilizar para producir aminoácidos capaces de reconstruir proteínas nuevas.
Este proceso natural de limpieza y regeneración es la razón por la que la activación de la autofagia es muy importante para la salud y la longevidad. El mismo proceso ocurre en las mitocondrias, en un proceso conocido como mitofagia.

*¿Por qué es tan importante el ciclo de festín y ayuno?*

Un error común, es la inhibición continua de la vía mTOR. Es muy importante activar y desactivar constantemente la vía mTOR. El estado anabólico desencadena el crecimiento celular, y eso incluye las células madre, que son células que pueden convertirse en cualquier célula necesaria para cualquier parte del cuerpo.


> _“Si conoce las funciones de la vía mTOR podría pensar: 'No busco desarrollar cáncer, que se desarrolla al mantener activada la vía mTOR todo el tiempo y desactivada la autofagia, por lo que haré lo contrario', entonces, esto causa una mala población de células madre, no reemplazar el tejido dañado y comienza la perdida de la masa muscular a través de la sarcopenia._





> _Lo experimenté yo mismo. Implemente la versión vegana del régimen cetogénico durante cinco años. Lo hice como experimento y terminé perdiendo una gran cantidad de masa muscular._





> _Pero tan pronto reconocí lo que estaba sucediendo y pensé en las consecuencias, comprendí que estaba renunciando a lo que era natural para nosotros, qué es el ciclo de festín y hambruna", _explica Clement.





> _Existe un capítulo completo que describe las diferentes maneras de implementar esto en su vida. Existen diferentes maneras. Así como lineamientos. Aún es posible comer pizza, queso, pastel, helado, etc., pero no de manera diaria. No es posible mantener activada la vía mTOR y desactivada la autofagia todo el tiempo"._



*Momento y frecuencia de los alimentos*

Según la evidencia, restringir el momento de consumo de alimentos parece ser importante para una buena salud y longevidad, debido a que no existe otra manera de activar y desactivar la vía mTOR y la autofagia. Es necesario tener un periodo de hambruna, que es una restricción de nutrientes, para ingresar en un estado catabólico.
Pero, ¿cuánto tiempo debe durar dicha hambruna? Sin duda, el consumo continuo de alimentos es la receta de un desastre metabólico. La investigación del Dr. Satchinanda Panda sugiere que el 90 % de las personas comen en un lapso de 12 horas al día, mientras que muchas otras en períodos aún más prolongados, lo que claramente no ofrece ningún beneficio.


> _"Personalmente, he logrado hacerlo en un periodo de cuatro horas", explica_ Clement. _"Nunca me agrado desayunar. Solo un par de tazas de café por la mañana. Pero históricamente, el desayuno no existió hasta la edad media. No evolucionamos desayunando huevos, pan tostado, mermelada y leche a las 6 o 7 de la mañana._





> _Esta práctica proviene de la palabra "break-fast", que significa romper el ayuno nocturno. Esto es importante para contener la vía mTOR y la autofagia el mayor tiempo posible._





> _Las personas evolucionaron para activar la autofagia todas las noches, no solo cuando iban a ayunar o a probar una alimentación cetogénica durante un mes para volver a su estilo de vida normal"._



Durante varios meses, logre restringir el tiempo de mis comidas a cuatro horas, pero empiezo a pensar que quizás estos periodos también necesitan cambiar de vez en cuando. Probablemente lo mejor sea de cuatro a ocho horas, y considero que es suficiente reducirlo a cuatro horas varias veces por semana.

*Cómo mejorar los resultados con el ejercicio*

También es importante el momento del día en el que nos ejercitamos. Hacer ejercicio de manera intensa dos horas antes de terminar el ayuno logra suprimir la vía mTOR y activar la autofagia aún más cuando se combina con el ayuno de 20 horas y luego consume alimentos en un período de cuatro horas.
Asimismo, aumenta los marcadores metabólicos como la proteína quinasa activada por AMP (AMPK, por sus siglas en inglés) e incrementa el factor de crecimiento similar a la insulina (IGF, por sus siglas en inglés), al menos en el músculo.
Cómo señaló Clement, esta estrategia permite obtener los beneficios del ayuno de dos a tres días.


> _"En general, las personas con obesidad e hipertensión que consumen numerosos medicamentos a los 70 años edad, llegaron a ese punto porque no pusieron atención a este cambio", _explica Clement.





> _"Estas discusiones sobre la autofagia expresan los métodos para activarla, pero no se han enfocado en que ambos factores son necesarios. También me he enfocado en los factores que activan la vía mTOR, porque si la queremos activar, es necesario no tomar suplementos u otra cosa que pueda inhibirla._





> _La leucina es un aminoácido de cadena ramificada que activa la vía mTOR y es cuatro veces más elevada en los lácteos que en la leche materna. Por lo que la leucina es como una llave que, sin ayuda de ningún otro factor, puede activar la vía mTOR y desactivar la autofagia._





> _En términos generales, es probable que se generen cantidades suficientes de leucina al consumir carne o lácteos. Asimismo, la célula también necesita insulina para que la vía mTOR funcione por completo, lo que significa que necesita ciertos niveles de azúcar en la sangre para elevar los niveles de insulina._





> _Sin no tienen una suficiente cantidad de leucina o aminoácidos, la vía mTOR se detendrá. Esa es la función esencial de la autofagia, crear una mayor cantidad de aminoácidos al descomponer los orgánulos y las proteínas mal plegadas para suministrar a la célula una [materia prima que pueda reutilizar]._





> _Tiene azúcar. Tiene la energía. El receptor de insulina está encendido, pero carece de aminoácidos. Entonces, a través de un breve período de autofagia, la célula tendría la cantidad suficiente para comenzar con la división celular o la producción de proteínas"._



*Reglas prácticas generales*

Para resumir, consumir grandes cantidades de lácteos o proteína animal durante 12 horas al día o más es la receta para un desastre metabólico, ya que se evita desactivar la vía mTOR y activar la autofagia.
Una de las soluciones más fáciles es restringir el período de consumo de alimentos a cuatro u ocho horas al día, así como ayunar de 16 a 20 horas y ejercitarse un par de horas antes de su primera comida.


> _“Al observar la alimentación de las personas sin enfermedades, las cuales incluyen a los centenarios en Okinawa, Grecia [y] Loma Linda, California, es posible observar que están utilizando sus reservas de glucógeno almacenadas en el hígado y los músculos durante la noche._





> _Únicamente contamos con cerca de 800 calorías de energía en las reservas de glucógeno. No se necesita tanto [para agotarlas]. En este estado de deficiencia de calorías, la insulina disminuye, mientras el glucagón aumenta y es posible ingresar en un estado catabólico._





> _Es posible lograrlo de manera diaria. Probablemente es la manera en la que evolucionamos los humanos y lo mejor sería que sucediera todo el año._





> _Es el equilibrio que las personas tienen que encontrar. Considero que se encuentra en algún lugar entre las 4 y 8 horas. [Es posible] desactivar la vía mTOR por ocho días y activarla durante dos días, así como cuatro meses de autofagia y dos meses de descanso en un ciclo repetido. Existen muchas maneras diferentes de lograrlo._





> _A largo plazo, no creo que sepamos lo que es absolutamente mejor. Únicamente sabemos que esta es la forma de hacerlo. Si acortamos dichos períodos, especialmente durante el envejecimiento, disminuye la posibilidad de inhibir la mTOR por mucho tiempo._





> _En general, queremos desactivar la vía [mTOR] en lugar de activarla, porque eso es lo que han logrado las personas con una mayor longevidad. Muestran una mayor supresión de la vía mTOR que las personas normales"._



En la actualidad, me encuentro experimentando una estrategia de alimentación cíclica restringida que se puede resumir de la siguiente manera:

Consumo todos mis alimentos dentro de un período de cuatro horas, dos días a la semana.
Un día a la semana, este período de comidas aumenta a ocho horas.
Los cinco días restantes, el periodo se divide entre cuatro y ocho horas
Cada día, justo antes de mi primera comida, realizó un entrenamiento intenso de restricción del flujo sanguíneo (BFR, por sus siglas en inglés). Tiene sentido que es necesario evitar la monotonía debido a que el cuerpo ama la variabilidad y la utiliza para optimizar todo el sistema. Clement es un promotor del BFR también.


> _"Le encanta caminar", _explica_. “Salgo a caminar de 4 a 8 millas una vez al día. Es muy difícil implementar un entrenamiento de fuerza al caminar, pero con el [BFR], he logrado estresar mis músculos para aumentar su tamaño y fuerza sin tener que levantar pesas y realizar otro tipo de ejercicios"._



*Importancia de la NAD +*

En general, la NAD + puede ser una de las moléculas de la longevidad más importantes. Como explicó Clement, la NAD + es una coenzima necesaria para las enzimas que están relacionadas con la longevidad y se llaman sirtuinas. La NAD+ también es necesaria para reparar el ADN.
Al conocer las deficiencias de NAD +, Clement comenzó su propia investigación en colaboración con el Dr. John Sturges, con un ensayo clínico que evaluaba la administración por vía intravenosa de NAD + en personas mayores.
Clement también se sometió al tratamiento, que involucró una transfusión de 1000 miligramos de NAD + durante seis días, y resulto ser muy efectiva para los temblores que había experimentado desde los 20 años.


> _"Considero que [1 000 mg de NAD +] es demasiado para las personas que no presentan problemas que causen una deficiencia severa de NAD +. El cuerpo utiliza grandes cantidades de NAD + para desintoxicar el alcohol. El consumo diario de alcohol agotará drásticamente los niveles de NAD +._





> _Existen otros factores que pueden agotar los niveles de NAD +. Se ha observado que los adolescentes que desarrollan una infección o influenza comienzan a tener migrañas de manera repentina._





> _La NAD + evita la aparición de migrañas por períodos de dos o tres meses. Las personas que experimentan numerosas migrañas al mes que utilizan los parches de iontoforesis NAD + pueden pasar años sin migrañas._





> _Estamos aprendiendo los síntomas que existen por la deficiencia de NAD +. Hemos descubierto que restaurar los niveles de NAD + elimina estos síntomas casi de inmediato"._



*Los niveles de NAD+ disminuyen con la edad*

Los niveles de NAD + disminuyen a los 60 años de edad y son casi imperceptibles a los 80 años. La NAD + es una parte importante de la longevidad, ya que es esencial para reparar los daños en el ADN. Los daños en el ADN no solo ocurren de vez en cuando.
Los daños en el ADN monocatenario ocurren cerca de 125 veces por hora en cada célula del cuerpo, mientras que los daños bicatenarios ocurren cerca de 25 veces al día en cada célula. Los daños en el ADN se aceleran al exponerse a los campos electromagnéticos, que prácticamente existen en todo el mundo.
Aunque es posible encontrar las transfusiones de NAD +, su costo prohibitivo es de 1000 dólares por cada una. Por fortuna, existen métodos más económicos de aumentar los niveles de NAD+. La nicotinamida ribósido (NR) y la nicotinamida mononucleótido (NMN) son dos precursores de NAD+, que se encuentran disponibles en forma de suplemento. También existen los parches de NAD +, que son más económicos que la forma intravenosa.
Se ha demostrado que una dosis de NR de 1000 miligramos duplica los niveles de NAD+. El problema es que duplicar los niveles deficientes de los ancianos no es suficiente. Las personas con niveles casi indetectables, deben aumentar sus niveles de 10 a 100 veces.
Entonces, aunque se consuma un precursor de NR o NMN durante seis meses aún es posible presentar una deficiencia. El estudio de Clement reveló que muchas personas mayores necesitan 4 o 5 gramos al día para restablecer sus niveles, lo que podría terminar siendo costoso por el precio actual de los suplementos de NAD.
Hacer ejercicio y restringir el periodo de consumo de alimentos puede aumentar la nicotinamida fosforibosil transferasa (NAMPT) hasta un 30 %, mientras que la NAMPT es la enzima que limita la velocidad de recuperación del NAD + de la nicotinamina, que es el producto de descomposición metabólica.
Es decir, ejercitarse en ayunas y restringir el periodo de consumo de alimentos aumentará los niveles de NAD + incluso sin consumir ningún suplemento.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ene 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Fulminante no hombre, poco a poco... unas caries, una tensionceja alta, unos trigliceridos, una glucosilla "normal" en 105 en ayunas, para luego ir subiendo a una metforminilla pa ese azúcar, unos aerosoles para la respiración, unas estatinas... y asi con los años.



Esa es la idea y la sistemática extracción de riqueza a través de enfermarte y darte paliativos para toda la vida. Si estás en un estado con sanidad privada como USA, vía deuda individual y privada (hipotecas tus posesiones, es decir, te desposeen), si estás en un estado con sanidad pública, vía deuda social y pública. La única escapatoria es salir de Matrix y dejar de escuchar lo que te dicen los medios bienintencionados, ejemplo susanita griso, saber vivir, revistas de marujas varias, etc (que se financian con industria alimentaria, banca, etc) y empezar a manejar investigaciones lo más independientes posibles, pero claro, eso requiere inteligencia, formación, y sentido común muy por encima de la media actual, pero muy muy por encima, hasta el punto de que en tus círculos cercanos y entorno te pueden llegar a amargar la vida con sólo intentar abrirles los ojos y etiquetar de loco. Lo mejor, hazlo tú para ti y tu familia más cercana, y a los demás les sonríes les pones cara de gilipollas y les dices "lo que diga la griso que en la tv saben mucho", y así no te amargas, que eso también te hace enfermar.


----------



## Panko21 (5 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Esa es la idea y la sistemática extracción de riqueza a través de enfermarte y darte paliativos para toda la vida. Si estás en un estado con sanidad privada como USA, vía deuda individual y privada (hipotecas tus posesiones, es decir, te desposeen), si estás en un estado con sanidad pública, vía deuda social y pública. La única escapatoria es salir de Matrix y dejar de escuchar lo que te dicen los medios bienintencionados, ejemplo susanita griso, saber vivir, revistas de marujas varias, etc (que se financian con industria alimentaria, banca, etc) y empezar a manejar investigaciones lo más independientes posibles, pero claro, eso requiere inteligencia, formación, y sentido común muy por encima de la media actual, pero muy muy por encima, hasta el punto de que en tus círculos cercanos y entorno te pueden llegar a amargar la vida con sólo intentar abrirles los ojos y etiquetar de loco. Lo mejor, hazlo tú para ti y tu familia más cercana, y a los demás les sonríes les pones cara de gilipollas y les dices "lo que diga la griso que en la tv saben mucho", y así no te amargas, que eso también te hace enfermar.



Mi hermano vive estresado y con sobrepeso rozando la obesidad pero resulta que el cuñado soy yo. Con mi cuñado enfermero discutía pero a razón de dejarle un libro abrió la mente y al probarlo en sí mismo dejo de vomitar cada dos por tres y de abusar del Omeprazol (aún le falta entender lo importante de la grasa saturada y del trabajo de fuerza). 

Pero bueno, no pretendo ser eterno pero si tener calidad de vida, con 40, con 60 y con 80, si llego


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ene 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Mi hermano vive estresado y con sobrepeso rozando la obesidad pero resulta que el cuñado soy yo. Con mi cuñado enfermero discutía pero a razón de dejarle un libro abrió la mente y al probarlo en sí mismo dejo de vomitar cada dos por tres y de abusar del Omeprazol (aún le falta entender lo importante de la grasa saturada y del trabajo de fuerza).
> 
> Pero bueno, no pretendo ser eterno pero si tener calidad de vida, con 40, con 60 y con 80, si llego



Con mi familia mas cercana no me costo nada meter en su cabeza algunos conceptos y unos mas unos menos todos lo tienen claro.

Dos, los que mas falta le hacian porque tenian alguna enfermedad lo han aplicado a rajatabla con mejoria y perdida de peso de regalo.

El resto sin ser estrictos han dejado de comer procesados en general salvo en algun dia especial y sin agobiarse pero se cuidan. Como no partian de sobrepeso grave ni tenian teclas no lo han notado tanto pero de ir poco a poco arriba en la bascula han ido poco a poco hacia abajo. La diferencia esta clara.

Entre amigos si que alguno me pregunta pero no cambia ninguno de habitos. Es dificil 'creerse' que esto aporta tantos beneficios si no te pilla de cerca y tienes mucha info.


----------



## sada (6 Ene 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Aunque siempre hice ayuno intermitente antes de conocer el concepto -recién levantado nunca me apetece comer, mi desayuno es café sin azúcar y una lágrima de leche entera...sólo desayuno cuando estoy de viaje-, llevo algo más de un mes haciendo un ayuno de 24 horas una vez a la semana y estoy alucinado con los efectos que está teniendo en mi cuerpo.
> 
> Una incipiente arruga de expresión en el entrecejo se ha volatilizado y el pelo, que siempre lo he tenido con tendencia a tenerlo graso ha ganado fuerza y brillo. Me han preguntado qué me estoy echando en el pelo. La perenne dermatitis que tengo de nacimiento en las piernas ahí sigue, pero sin ese tono rojizo.
> 
> Al final la autofagia celular será más efectiva que enemillones de productos que venden para piel y cabello.



Como aguantas 24 horas sin comer? Más de 20 me cuesta


----------



## sada (6 Ene 2020)

El eficaz método japonés para perder grasa y que tu vientre esté plano
Que opináis de la importancia de la respiración para oxidar la grasa?


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Ene 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Mi hermano vive estresado y con sobrepeso rozando la obesidad pero resulta que el cuñado soy yo. Con mi cuñado enfermero discutía pero a razón de dejarle un libro abrió la mente y al probarlo en sí mismo dejo de vomitar cada dos por tres y de abusar del Omeprazol (aún le falta entender lo importante de la grasa saturada y del trabajo de fuerza).
> 
> Pero bueno, no pretendo ser eterno pero si tener calidad de vida, con 40, con 60 y con 80, si llego



Cuál libro fue ese?



sada dijo:


> Como aguantas 24 horas sin comer? Más de 20 me cuesta



Oño, pero si haces las 20 haces las 24. Mi récord está en 21. Y he roto el ayuno porque "algo hay que comer" más que por otra cosa. Yo creo que el tema está en darle al cuerpo los nutrientes necesarios el día anterior, dormir bien y mantenerse ocupado durante el día. Yo los días en que mejor llevo los ayunos son los días cuando voy a tope de curro. Esos días que no te da tiempo ni de comer. En cambio el dormir poco y mal me penaliza bastante y los llevo fatal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Ene 2020)

Cuando llevas 20 horas lo mismo da 24.

Lo que pasa es que si comes una vez pues tienes que restar por lo menos una hora qur estas comiendo.

Suelo llegar a las ocho a casa y no tengo ninguna prisa en hacerme la cena. Unos dias a las nueve y otros dias pasan las diez y aun no me he puesto. El concepto de hambre ansiosa de los comeharinas no existe.


----------



## Panko21 (8 Ene 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuál libro fue ese?
> 
> 
> 
> Oño, pero si haces las 20 haces las 24. Mi récord está en 21. Y he roto el ayuno porque "algo hay que comer" más que por otra cosa. Yo creo que el tema está en darle al cuerpo los nutrientes necesarios el día anterior, dormir bien y mantenerse ocupado durante el día. Yo los días en que mejor llevo los ayunos son los días cuando voy a tope de curro. Esos días que no te da tiempo ni de comer. En cambio el dormir poco y mal me penaliza bastante y los llevo fatal.



Niños sanos, adultos sanos es el título del libro


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Ene 2020)

La industria haciendo encaje de bolillos con este artículo de la BBC para mantener las premisas fracasadas en nutrición desde los años 70

¿Realmente comer grasas saturadas aumenta el colesterol y el riesgo de enfermedades del corazón?


----------



## Panko21 (13 Ene 2020)

El artículo es un no pero si, si pero no... Confundiendo términos, mezclando chuletas con galletitas, dieta cetogenica con paleo, ácidos grasos del chocolate, del aceite de coco ni Blas.... Que nivel.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ene 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> El artículo es un no pero si, si pero no... Confundiendo términos, mezclando chuletas con galletitas, dieta cetogenica con paleo, ácidos grasos del chocolate, del aceite de coco ni Blas.... Que nivel.



Y dicen, literal, que desde los años 50 hay estudios que prueban que las grasas saturadas engordan el colesterol y provocan infartos. Me gustaría mucho saber qué estudios son esos!


----------



## Perro Viejo (15 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y dicen, literal, que desde los años 50 hay estudios que prueban que las grasas saturadas engordan el colesterol y provocan infartos. Me gustaría mucho saber qué estudios son esos!



Los de Ancel Keys que se demostró que eran un fraude.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ene 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Los de Ancel Keys que se demostró que eran un fraude.



Eso me imaginaba. Hay que tener caradura y ser sinvergüenzas.


----------



## qbit (15 Ene 2020)




----------



## Panko21 (15 Ene 2020)

Habeis visto la última noticia sobre que hacer actividad física moderada-intensa lo relacionan con la expresión del ADN (epigenética vamos). He leído la misma noticia en dos sitios y es otro despropósito xq no saben de qué hablan y que luego equiparan andar rápido con esa actividad física moferada-intensa cuando como mucho puede llegar a moderada y ni siquiera es completa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La industria haciendo encaje de bolillos con este artículo de la BBC para mantener las premisas fracasadas en nutrición desde los años 70
> 
> ¿Realmente comer grasas saturadas aumenta el colesterol y el riesgo de enfermedades del corazón?



Los tentaculos de las multinacionales alimentarias estan por todas partes.

Ayer vi una comedia de Adam Sandler y el prota se pasa toda la pelicula comiendo carne, bacon, etc porque dice que es un adepto de Atkins. Como no, al final de la peli le da un infarto.

Son muy sutiles trasladando el mensaje de que comer mucha carne son arterias obstruidas y 'muelte'.

Atkins no es santo de mi devocion pero por otros motivos no porque se coma mas carne de la cuenta.

El prota ademas afirma que no come hidratos y es un personaje cuerpoescombro.

Luego ves mil estudios donde al reducir carbos hay mejor salud cardiovascular, pero jamas la realidad puede estropear la propaganda de la industria.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y dicen, literal, que desde los años 50 hay estudios que prueban que las grasas saturadas engordan el colesterol y provocan infartos. Me gustaría mucho saber qué estudios son esos!



No hay ninguno en los ultimos 30 años y muchos en sentido contrario...real life.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Los de Ancel Keys que se demostró que eran un fraude.



Y ese famoso estudio es de mitad del siglo XX encargado por el ministerio de agricultura de EEUU.

Despues solo hay toneladas de tierra tapando la realidad.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2020)

¿Os habeis planteado lo que pasaría si la gran masa empezara a comer en un corto lapso de tiempo exclusivamente comida real renunciando a hidratos refinados y a ultraprocesados? 

A priori y hasta que se adapte la producción y la logística sería un problema muy gordo. Sobran cereales por todos lados, los excedentes son brutales y para producir más comida basada en cereal sólo haría falta o aumentar la carga de trabajo en las fábricas existentes o levantar nuevas fábricas. Sin embargo aumentar la producción de aguacates es algo que sólo puede hacerse a 8 - 10 años vista.

Si comer "comida real" se vuelve demasiado "trendie" íbamos a pagar el kilo de aguacates o el kilo de hígado de ternera a 20 pavos. Así que conciban artículos como los de la BBC como los "tiros al jabalí" de los que habló en su día @AYN RANDiano2 , pues excepctuando los siempre presentes cereales, de lo demás posiblemente no haya para todos.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ene 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Os habeis planteado lo que pasaría si la gran masa empezara a comer en un corto lapso de tiempo exclusivamente comida real renunciando a hidratos refinados y a ultraprocesados?
> 
> A priori y hasta que se adapte la producción y la logística sería un problema muy gordo. Sobran cereales por todos lados, los excedentes son brutales y para producir más comida basada en cereal sólo haría falta o aumentar la carga de trabajo en las fábricas existentes o levantar nuevas fábricas. Sin embargo aumentar la producción de aguacates es algo que sólo puede hacerse a 8 - 10 años vista.
> 
> Si comer "comida real" se vuelve demasiado "trendie" íbamos a pagar el kilo de aguacates o el kilo de hígado de ternera a 20 pavos. Así que conciban artículos como los de la BBC como los "tiros al jabalí" de los que habló en su día @AYN RANDiano2 , pues excepctuando los siempre presentes cereales, de lo demás posiblemente no haya para todos.



Correcto. Todo esto es una moda de países ricos que se pueden permitir comprar ''comida real'' a precios bajos.
Sería materialmente inviable aplicarlo a todo el planeta. Por eso los realfooders estos se creen una especie de élite de la nutrición humana. En realidad solo son privilegiados que han nacido en sociedades opulentas, y miran por encima del hombro a los que comemos harinas y azúcar sin preocupaciones.
Y por cierto el concepto de ''comida real'' es bastante tramposo. Todo lo que alimenta es real y nutre al cuerpo, una barra de pan alimenta igual que un trozo de carne. Todos estos realfooders son muy hipócritas porque se meten ibuprofenos y demás medicamentos nada naturales para el cuerpo, y van de supernaturales de la vida.
Es el purismo llevado a la nutrición, y por tanto un fundamentalismo más. Dentro de unos años empezaremos a ver las consecuencias sanitarias de todas estas modas veganas, realfooders y demás.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Todo esto es una moda de países ricos que se pueden permitir comprar ''comida real'' a precios bajos.
> Sería materialmente inviable aplicarlo a todo el planeta. Por eso los realfooders estos se creen una especie de élite de la nutrición humana. En realidad solo son privilegiados que han nacido en sociedades opulentas, y miran por encima del hombro a los que comemos harinas y azúcar sin preocupaciones.
> Y por cierto el concepto de ''comida real'' es bastante tramposo. Todo lo que alimenta es real y nutre al cuerpo, una barra de pan alimenta igual que un trozo de carne. Todos estos realfooders son muy hipócritas porque se meten ibuprofenos y demás medicamentos nada naturales para el cuerpo, y van de supernaturales de la vida.
> Es el purismo llevado a la nutrición, y por tanto un fundamentalismo más. Dentro de unos años empezaremos a ver las consecuencias sanitarias de todas estas modas veganas, realfooders y demás.



Básicamente lo que has venido a comentar es que los "realfooders" -mierda de anglicismo pedante y prescindible- suelen ser personas con un nivel formativo y un poder adquisitivo por encima de la media. Y es cierto, es evidente que quién no tiene recursos busca lo más barato y que quién no puede elegir lo que come, come lo que le pongan. El "problema" está en qué pasaría si todos aquellos que ahora pueden pero no quieren, realmente quisieran.

Lo que es estúpido es alertar de las consecuencias sanitarias de "la moda" de no comer o comer mucha menos mierda procesada. Más allá de unos sanidad menos colapsada por falta de "clientes", no le veo más consecuencias sanitarias al asunto.

En cualquier caso, viviendo en una sociedad tan infantilizada, los ultraprocesados tendrán siempre una enorme cuota de mercado. Hay mucho talludito insatisfecho demasiado nenaza como para drogarse de verdad y que va tapando ansiedades con chutes de glucosa low-cost envueltos en colorines. Como un regreso a la niñez en cada bocado.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ene 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Básicamente lo que has venido a comentar es que los "realfooders" -mierda de anglicismo pedante y prescindible- suelen ser personas con un nivel formativo y un poder adquisitivo por encima de la media. Y es cierto, es evidente que quién no tiene recursos busca lo más barato y que quién no puede elegir lo que come, come lo que le pongan. El "problema" está en qué pasaría si todos aquellos que ahora pueden pero no quieren, realmente quisieran.
> 
> Lo que es estúpido es alertar de las consecuencias sanitarias de "la moda" de no comer o comer mucha menos mierda procesada. Más allá de unos sanidad menos colapsada por falta de "clientes", no le veo más consecuencias sanitarias al asunto.
> 
> En cualquier caso, viviendo en una sociedad tan infantilizada, los ultraprocesados tendrán siempre una enorme cuota de mercado. Hay mucho talludito insatisfecho demasiado nenaza como para drogarse de verdad y que va tapando ansiedades con chutes de glucosa low-cost envueltos en colorines. Como un regreso a la niñez en cada bocado.



Las consecuencias vendrán, porque la mayoría de realfooders son gente que antes comía un huevo de harinas y azúcares, y de repente paran en seco su consumo. Lo mismo con los veganos o los vegetarianos con la carne, la leche y los huevos. Eso yo creo que tendrá consecuencias sanitarias en sus cuerpos a largo plazo. Durante 30 años has acostumbrado a tu cuerpo a tomar harinas y azúcares y de repente dejas de consumirlo.
Esto te trae muchas ventajas, que es lo que venden los que defienden su modita. Pero yo creo que también trae a largo plazo sorpresas inesperadas.
De hecho ya se está viendo un aumento notable de hipoglucemias en la sociedad.

El mensaje que hay que transmitir a la gente, es que puede comer de todo con moderación y sobre todo que haga deporte. Obsesionarse con la alimentación es un error total, que lleva a trastornos psicológicos graves.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Todo esto es una moda de países ricos que se pueden permitir comprar ''comida real'' a precios bajos.
> Sería materialmente inviable aplicarlo a todo el planeta. Por eso los realfooders estos se creen una especie de élite de la nutrición humana. En realidad solo son privilegiados que han nacido en sociedades opulentas, y miran por encima del hombro a los que comemos harinas y azúcar sin preocupaciones.
> Y por cierto el concepto de ''comida real'' es bastante tramposo. Todo lo que alimenta es real y nutre al cuerpo, una barra de pan alimenta igual que un trozo de carne. Todos estos realfooders son muy hipócritas porque se meten ibuprofenos y demás medicamentos nada naturales para el cuerpo, y van de supernaturales de la vida.
> Es el purismo llevado a la nutrición, y por tanto un fundamentalismo más. Dentro de unos años empezaremos a ver las consecuencias sanitarias de todas estas modas veganas, realfooders y demás.



Si correcto, y no incorrecto.

Correcto podemos comer bien y con comida de verdad de proximidad por nuestro clima y la situacion del pais, que tiene cosas buenas como esta. No flipamos considerandonos elite de nada, pero si muy afortunados de tener tanta comida de proximidad a precios razonables y un clima que lo permite casi todo el año.

Incorrecto lo de no ver a simple vista lo que es comida de verdad y no distinguirlo del pienso. Si no ves la diferencia entre un pimiento y una masa de grumo que se utiliza para hacer pan, despues de roturarla, molerla, echarle blanqueadores, amasarla, meterle levadura o (casi siempre) productos quimicos para que al final salga un pan la mayoria de las veces de mierda por que la base es un tipo de harina que es un polisacarido casi puro.

No es casualidad que las mayores tasas de obesidad se den en los grupos sociales con menos poder adquisitivo. Comer a base de harinas es muy barato pero letal para la salud. Y no, cualquier cosa hecha de harina tiene de comida real lo mismo que el ascorbato de sodio, asi como ejemplo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si correcto, y no incorrecto.
> 
> Correcto podemos comer bien y con comida de verdad de proximidad por nuestro clima y la situacion del pais, que tiene cosas buenas como esta. No flipamos considerandonos elite de nada, pero si muy afortunados de tener tanta comida de proximidad a precios razonables y un clima que lo permite casi todo el año.
> 
> ...



Es absurdo lo del pienso. Llevamos comiendo harinas y azúcares cien años o más de forma normalizada, y la esperanza de vida no ha hecho más que subir.

Y por cierto, las carnes que comes han sido alimentadas con pienso. Y las verduras han sido fumigadas y demás. Por no hablar de que también son alimentos que son tratados químicamente antes de venderlos.

La distinción que hacéis entre comida verdadera y comida falsa, es totalmente falaz. Otra cosa es el exceso de consumo de ambas, que es otro debate.
L


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Las consecuencias vendrán, porque la mayoría de realfooders son gente que antes comía un huevo de harinas y azúcares, y de repente paran en seco su consumo. Lo mismo con los veganos o los vegetarianos con la carne, la leche y los huevos. Eso yo creo que tendrá consecuencias sanitarias en sus cuerpos a largo plazo. Durante 30 años has acostumbrado a tu cuerpo a tomar harinas y azúcares y de repente dejas de consumirlo.
> Esto te trae muchas ventajas, que es lo que venden los que defienden su modita. Pero yo creo que también trae a largo plazo sorpresas inesperadas.
> De hecho ya se está viendo un aumento notable de hipoglucemias en la sociedad.
> 
> El mensaje que hay que transmitir a la gente, es que puede comer de todo con moderación y sobre todo que haga deporte. Obsesionarse con la alimentación es un error total, que lleva a trastornos psicológicos graves.



Pero que me estas container?? Jajaja

Esta frase es de broma?
'De hecho ya se está viendo un aumento notable de hipoglucemias en la sociedad.'

Esto tu sabras de donde lo sacas.

Lo que si hay y es estadisticamente demostrable, son muchas hipoglucemias entre diabeticos tipo I por los nefastos consejos que vierten en este colectivo las autoridades medicas. De este tema se mucho te lo aseguro.

En los grupos de diabeticos tipo II y prediabeticos tambien existe ese problema. Suele estar asociado a obesidad en diversos grados. Esta gente intenta compensar comidas cargadas de carbos con saltarse alguna comida. El resultado es hipoglucemia.

Tambien hay mucha hipoglucemia reactiva debido a lo mismo. Atracon de harinas y un pancreas que regula mal se van abajo.

Si estas unos meses sin probar carbos refinados es practicamente imposible tener hipoglucemias.

Lo del armagedon por no comer Doritos si tienes un rato nos lo explicas.


----------



## McNulty (16 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero que me estas container?? Jajaja
> 
> Esta frase es de broma?
> 'De hecho ya se está viendo un aumento notable de hipoglucemias en la sociedad.'
> ...



No te montes pelis de marcianos. No tienes autocrítica hacia la modita de mierda que practicas. Ya solo con eso se retrata tu irracional fundamentalismo antiharinas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Todo esto es una moda de países ricos que se pueden permitir comprar ''comida real'' a precios bajos.
> Sería materialmente inviable aplicarlo a todo el planeta. Por eso los realfooders estos se creen una especie de élite de la nutrición humana. En realidad solo son privilegiados que han nacido en sociedades opulentas, y miran por encima del hombro a los que comemos harinas y azúcar sin preocupaciones.
> Y por cierto el concepto de ''comida real'' es bastante tramposo. Todo lo que alimenta es real y nutre al cuerpo, *una barra de pan alimenta igual que un trozo de carne*. Todos estos realfooders son muy hipócritas porque se meten ibuprofenos y demás medicamentos nada naturales para el cuerpo, y van de supernaturales de la vida.
> Es el purismo llevado a la nutrición, y por tanto un fundamentalismo más. Dentro de unos años empezaremos a ver las consecuencias sanitarias de todas estas modas veganas, realfooders y demás.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2020)

Si uno va a un supermercado y ve la cantidad tan grande e imaginativa de comidas industriales con ingredientes baratunos puede imaginarse el dinero que deben de ganar los fabricantes, y la cantidad de gente que lo come para que haya tanta variedad. Da hasta pavor.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Todo esto es una moda de países ricos que se pueden permitir comprar ''comida real'' a precios bajos.
> Sería materialmente inviable aplicarlo a todo el planeta.



Hay mucha prepotencia injustificada con este asunto.

Hace años mientras reflexionaba sobre las consecuencias del pico del petróleo llegué a la conclusión de que a lo mejor no iban a ser los "subdesarrollados" los peor parados, sino los occidentales que necesitamos una sociedad muy compleja que ha de ser abastecida, y esa complejidad puede derrumbarse ante la falta de energía.

En cambio, en un país pobre tercermundista, mucha gente a lo mejor hasta ni se entera y siguen comiendo lo de su huerta o de la huerta local que han comprado en el mercado local.

Así que ojo, que a lo mejor no son ellos los que sufrirían por no poder comer "comida real", sino todo el exceso de población que hay y que nos han metido en Occidente, que no tiene acceso a productores locales, y que sólo puede comprar comida barata.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


>



a este con que vaya en barra ya le vale


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No te montes pelis de marcianos. No tienes autocrítica hacia la modita de mierda que practicas. Ya solo con eso se retrata tu irracional fundamentalismo antiharinas.



La modita de comer como nuestros abuelos?

Si, eso es de hace una semana que salio en el Instagram, no te da verguenza?


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Nuestros abuelos se hinchaban a panazo, trigo, cebada, cereales etc..
Un plato tan español y antiguo como las migas, es casi todo harina. O las gachas de avena. Todo “pienso” como tú lo llamas. No sabes de que hablas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Nuestros abuelos se hinchaban a panazo, trigo, cebada, cereales etc..
> Un plato tan español y antiguo como las migas, es casi todo harina. O las gachas de avena. Todo “pienso” como tú lo llamas. No sabes de que hablas.



1) No se hinchaban, porque la comida no sobraba, escaseaba
2) El trigo era escaso, y en cualquier caso no era el trigo moderno
3) La harina no se molía en molinos industriales ni se refinaba hasta alcanzar una superficie específica estratosférica
4) La masa se fermentaba de forma natural, no con fermentos acelerados industriales de mierda
5) No se pasaban el puto día rumiando, hacían tres comidas como mucho
6) No se pasaban el puto día echando culo frente a una pantalla, se iban al campo a doblar el lomo
7) No dormían 5 horas mal contadas por estar mirando el puto wassap a todas horas

ALGUIEN no sabe de lo que habla, eso seguro


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Nuestros abuelos se hinchaban a panazo, trigo, cebada, cereales etc..
> Un plato tan español y antiguo como las migas, es casi todo harina. O las gachas de avena. Todo “pienso” como tú lo llamas. No sabes de que hablas.



O no entiendes o no quieres entender.

Triticum aestivum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esta mierda no existia, y es el 99% de lo que se traga la gente hoy en dia.

El trigo moderno es el resultado de la selección e hibridación efectuadas durante años para conseguir variedades con alto contenido en gluten (por sus cualidades viscoelásticas y adhesivas, demandadas por la industria alimentaria) y alto rendimiento en cuanto a producción, que culminaron durante la denominada revolución verde (segunda mitad del siglo XX).[8][9][10] Los procedimientos desarrollados por la revolución verde obtuvieron un gran éxito en el aumento de la producción, pero no se dio suficiente relevancia a la calidad nutricional.[11][10] El trigo moderno presenta un alto contenido en hidratos de carbono, bajo contenido en proteínas (de baja calidad por ser deficientes en algunos aminoácidos esenciales) y un contenido desequilibrado de ácidos grasos esenciales, vitaminas, minerales y otros factores de calidad nutricional.[10][12] Asimismo, presenta una mayor capacidad citotóxica e inmunogénica, con un contenido de gluten muy elevado (80-90% del total de las proteínas).[13][14]

Los criterios actuales para la selección del trigo no tienen en cuenta su valor nutricional, sino sus cualidades desde el punto de vista funcional para preparar alimentos procesados, especialmente en los países desarrollados, razón por la cual se emplean variedades con alto contenido en gluten.[15] El gluten es particularmente deficiente en el aminoácido esencial lisina, por lo que cuanto mayor es la proporción de gluten, peor es la calidad de las proteínas del trigo y su valor nutricional.

La lista de 'molestias' que provoca esto no es pequeña.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Por tanto nuestros abuelos comían harinas regularmente y han llegado a viejos sanos.
Los hechos están ahí.
A mayor consumo de harinas y azúcares, mayor crecimiento de la población, mayor cantidad de años vive la gente y menos pobreza hay.
Por tanto las harinas no son perjudiciales para la salud. Lo que puede ser malo es su consumo excesivo, como todo los alimentos.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 1) No se hinchaban, porque la comida no sobraba, escaseaba
> 2) El trigo era escaso, y en cualquier caso no era el trigo moderno
> 3) La harina no se molía en molinos industriales ni se refinaba hasta alcanzar una superficie específica estratosférica
> 4) La masa se fermentaba de forma natural, no con fermentos acelerados industriales de mierda
> ...



Como retorcer un argumento para tener razón. El caso es que el consumo de harinas en nuestros abuelos estaba completamente normalizado. Y para nada escaseaba, sino que en muchos casos era el tronco de la dieta. Lo que escaseaba era la cantidad de carnes, verduras y frutas que hay hoy disponibles.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Como retorcer un argumento para tener razón. El caso es que el consumo de harinas en nuestros abuelos estaba completamente normalizado. Y para nada escaseaba, sino que en muchos casos era el tronco de la dieta. Lo que escaseaba eran la cantidad de carnes, verduras y frutas que hay hoy.



Retorcer es llamarle harinas a lo de entonces y a lo de ahora, y quedarse tan pancho, cuando nutricionalmente, en lo tocante a biodisponibilidad, en lo referente a alergenia, en la proporción de agentes químicos industriales y en mil aspectos más se parecen como un huevo frito a una salchicha.

Cuando digo que escaseaba, no me refiero específicamente a la harina, que en efecto era el tronco de la dieta (porque no había alternativa), sino a la comida en general: el 90% de 5 sigue siendo menos que el 50% de 10. También la práctica totalidad de la dieta en las zonas deprimidas de Etiopía son los cereales, y me juego con usted una mano y no la pierdo a que hasta un servidor come más harina que el etíope medio.

Adicionalmente, el PAN BLANCO era razonablemente raro, incluso estuvo fuertemente racionado en la posguerra.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Retorcer es llamarle harinas a lo de entonces y a lo de ahora, y quedarse tan pancho, cuando nutricionalmente, en lo tocante a biodisponibilidad, en lo referente a alergenia, en la proporción de agentes químicos industriales y en mil aspectos más se parecen como un huevo frito a una salchicha.
> 
> Cuando digo que escaseaba, no me refiero específicamente a la harina, que en efecto era el tronco de la dieta (porque no había alternativa), sino a la comida en general: el 90% de 5 sigue siendo menos que el 50% de 10. También la práctica totalidad de la dieta en las zonas deprimidas de Etiopía son los cereales, y me juego con usted una mano y no la pierdo a que hasta un servidor come más harina que el etíope medio.
> 
> Adicionalmente, el PAN BLANCO era razonablemente raro, incluso estuvo fuertemente racionado en la posguerra.



Esto es como lo de comida mala, y buena o real. Ahora hay harina buena y “real” (la antigua sin controles nutricionales de ningún tipo, sanísima) y la harina mala malísima que te envenena (la de ahora, donde hay mil controles nutricionales y 0 intoxicaciones). Todo para autoengañarme de que mi modita nutricional es la más mejor. Sigamos retorciendo para no ver lo evidente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Esto es como lo de comida mala, y buena o real. Ahora hay harina buena y “real” (la antigua sin controles nutricionales de ningún tipo, sanísima) y la harina mala malísima que te envenena (la de ahora, donde hay mil controles nutricionales y 0 intoxicaciones). Todo para autoengañarme de que mi modita nutricional es la más mejor. Sigamos retorciendo para no ver lo evidente.



Mire, los controles sanitarios están (bastante) bien, así nos aseguramos que la comida no es tóxica en el corto plazo y tal.
El problema es que, para optimizar la producción, a veces se acometen cambios que parece que no afectan al producto, y luego al tiempo se empieza a ver que sí que afectaban.

Unos pocos ejemplos, específicamente con la harina:

- El trigo moderno es un cruce entre dos especies que *cuadruplicó la producción*, que se dice pronto. El problema reside en que las raíces tienen la capacidad que tienen, y el terreno tiene los minerales que tiene, así que si te dedicas a producir el cuádruple de trigo con las mismas raíces y en el mismo terreno, a efectos prácticos *estás dividiendo entre cuatro la densidad de micronutrientes.* Otro efecto colateral del cruce es que la proporción de gluten en el grano aumentó considerablemente, de modo que lo que eran cantidades testimoniales asumibles se ha convertido en un problema que se cepilla a los celíacos y provoca síntomas de baja intensidad en la mayoría de la población.

- La harina moderna se muele y centrifuga en molinos industriales que logran una finura de molienda que antaño era IMPOSIBLE. La consecuencia de esta finura de molienda es una superficie específica (superficie total de las partículas por ud. de peso) varios órdenes de magnitud mayor que la que pudieran tener las viejas harinas. La superficie específica de un compuesto está *directamente relacionada* con la velocidad de reacción de dicho compuesto con otros, ya que existe mayor superficie de contacto potencial entre los reactivos. Como consecuencia, todas las reacciones de hidrólisis y fragmentación de los polisacáridos complejos se aceleran exponencialmente, hasta el punto que el pan moderno, comparado con el antiguo, sabe dulce porque la propia amilasa salivar rompe en la boca los polisacáridos a niveles detectables por las papilas gustativas.

- Encima el resultado de la molienda se refina para retirar todo rastro de salvado o fibra, que después se añade por separado a las harinas supuestamente integrales. El resultado es una harina totalmente desprovista de fibra, que es *el retardante natural de la absorción intestinal*. 

- No contentos con ésto, la fermentación de la masa (cuyo fin es fragmentar el almidón para que sea digerible) no se realiza con fermentos tradicionales que permiten un mejor ajuste de la proporción almidón-oligosacáridos y aportan otros micronutrientes, sino que utilizan panificantes que apañan el trabajo en una hora y no dejan ni rastro de almidón por ninguna parte. 

El resultado de todo eso es que el pan moderno se absorbe en el intestino de forma casi instantánea, causando un sobreflujo de glucosa que tiene que ser compensado por el páncreas a marchas forzadas para mantener el equilibrio metaestable de la glucemia, pero que es de tan corta duración que el sistema endocrino no tiene tiempo de reaccionar y parar la secreción de insulina a tiempo para evitar una caída de la glucemia. 
En vez de eso, el cuerpo reacciona disparando el mecanismo del hambre. Y así es como, con el pan antiguo te comías un cantero y te ibas a segar toda la mañana, y con el pan moderno tienes hambre a la media hora aunque estás sentado sin apenas moverte.


----------



## Sputnik (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 1) No se hinchaban, porque la comida no sobraba, escaseaba
> 2) El trigo era escaso, y en cualquier caso no era el trigo moderno
> 3) La harina no se molía en molinos industriales ni se refinaba hasta alcanzar una superficie específica estratosférica
> 4) La masa se fermentaba de forma natural, no con fermentos acelerados industriales de mierda
> ...



ZAS; ZAS; ZAS;ZAS;ZAS;ZAS;ZAS...

Ni mas ni menos

Ahora que el virgendoritero calienta sofas lo entienda


----------



## brunstark (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling con gente así no te merece la pena discutir.


----------



## Victor123 (17 Ene 2020)

En mi caso sí, si comsumo menos azúcar y harina, adelgazo rápido pero todo depende de la genética y del organismo de cada quién. Hay personas que no pueden bajar de peso fácilmente.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mire, los controles sanitarios están (bastante) bien, así nos aseguramos que la comida no es tóxica en el corto plazo y tal.
> El problema es que, para optimizar la producción, a veces se acometen cambios que parece que no afectan al producto, y luego al tiempo se empieza a ver que sí que afectaban.
> 
> Unos pocos ejemplos, específicamente con la harina:
> ...



Pero sigue siendo harina, y mucho más controlada nutricionalmente que la de antes. En el fondo es el argumento magufo de secta que siempre usáis, la industria malvada nos quiere adictos a las harinas y al azúcar y blabla.

Eres un pedante que te crees que por utilizar cuatro tecnicismos tienes razón, y la gente que te lee no se entera de nada.

Todo eso sucede en exgordos como tú, que en su día abusaron de harinas como posesos. En la gente normal tomarse dos panes en la comida no le produce ningún hambre posterior. No sientes cátedra general de lo que te pasaba solo a ti, que eras un obeso con trastornos alimenticios graves, dicho por ti.

Además, el pan nunca se come solo, siempre lo acompañamos de proteínas y grasas, y eso favorece mucho más la absorción intestinal.

Dejad de iros por las ramas y usar tecnicismos que nadie entiende, y admitir que el consumo de harinas y azucares está totalmente relacionado con el aumento de la esperanza de vida de los últimos 200 años. Y que nuestros abuelos comían harinas todos los días.


----------



## boogie boom (17 Ene 2020)

Tantas tonterías y tan juntas que es imposible responderlas a todas. Qué atrevida es la ignorancia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ene 2020)

Victor123 dijo:


> En mi caso sí, si comsumo menos azúcar y harina, adelgazo rápido pero todo depende de la genética y del organismo de cada quién. Hay personas que no pueden bajar de peso fácilmente.



Yo , que no doy un crío, llevaba muchos años con un peso totalmente clavado de 74 +/- 1 Kg. 75 en navidades y 73 en épocas de palizas en la huerta.

Tras unas charlas sobre las ventajas de abandonar el azúcar y las harinas refinadas , hago lo siguiente:

Dejo de tomar azucar en el café (3 al día) dejo de desayunar cereales azucarados y mermeladas y abandono las pastas ( macarrones etc.). Frutos secos, a mansalva, incluido ciruelas pasas e higos secos (hidratos de carbono de cadenas largas)

En 6 meses bajo progresivamente de peso hasta los 70 Kg. El médico me pide unos análisis, alarmado de ese descenso tan brusco.

Ahora estoy dejando el pan blanco. Como 2/3 de pan integral al 80% y 1/3 sigo con el blanco.

Resultado, bajo hasta los 69 Kg(-5)

Lo cuento y la gente no se lo cree. Allá ellos. Creo que en este hilo se han contado muchísimos casos similares.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2020)

Me parece muy interesante el concepto de que no hay comida real para todos si nos ponemos todos a dejar el pan, la pasta, el azúcar.

Los cereales son la base de la alimentación en casi todo elmundo. En algunos sitios, no había un problema de obesidad hasta hace cuatro días. Por cuestiones de trabajo viajo a Asia mucho y hay cosas que me llaman la atención. Este año he estado 4 veces en Filipinas.

Bearing the heavy burden of obesity | BusinessMirror

En 25 años la obesidad ha pasado del 16 al 30% y en la zona metropolitana de Manila es casi el 40%. Qué ha pasado en este tiempo?

Sedentarismo, obviamente, y adopción de patrones alimenticios occidentales. Bocadillos, que es una novedad, dulces industriales y... refrescos.

Creo que es un muy buen ejemplo de los efectos del consumo de harinas refinadas y azúcar a cascoporro sobre una población.

La situación en otros países no es diferente.

Vietnam's Obesity Rates Increased the Fastest in Southeast Asia in 5 Years | Saigoneer

Vietnam avanza a paso de gigante. Y son los putos refrescos, no le cabe duda a nadie.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo , que soy un viejuno, llevaba 36 años (27-63) con un peso totalmente clavado de 74 +/- 1 Kg. 75 en navidades y 73 en épocas de palizas en la huerta.
> 
> Tras unas charlas sobre las ventajas de abandonar el azúcar y las harinas refinadas , hago lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Luego reducirás el número de veces que comes y te dirán que te vas a morir. Lo de siempre. Luego irás viendo como pequeñas pejigueras (indigestiones, alguna diarrea, la gripe, los resfriados...) son cosa del pasado. Y todos te dirán que no es por lo que ya no comes.

Si me aceptas un consejo de amigo, ni siquiera intentes explicarlo. Simplemente, hazlo, disfrútalo y punto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Luego reducirás el número de veces que comes y te dirán que te vas a morir. Lo de siempre. Luego irás viendo como pequeñas pejigueras (indigestiones, alguna diarrea, la gripe, los resfriados...) son cosa del pasado. Y todos te dirán que no es por lo que ya no comes.
> 
> Si me aceptas un consejo de amigo, ni siquiera intentes explicarlo. Simplemente, hazlo, disfrútalo y punto.



Refrescos los tengo prohibidos, al igual que los zumos, incluido los naturales de naranja, salvo excepciones.

Ante la insistencia de un familiar (cualquier cantidad de alcohol es mala) he pasado de que me durase una botella de vino dos días a que me dure 4. Eso sí, he mejorado la calidad para compensar.
He encontrado la cerveza si alcohol Free Dam que es aceptable, y así bajo un poco el alcohol.

Una pregunta. Yo también he estado viajando a Asia, China concretamente por motivos de trabajo (consultor). Me pasó que me comía todas las mierdas de los aviones y aumenté un kilo que no había forma de bajarlo. Qué coño dan que se pega a la cintura y no se va ni con estropajo? Al final me llevaba jamón ibérico y pasaba de las mierdas procesadas-azucaradas.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ene 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Refrescos los tengo prohibidos, al igual que los zumos, incluido los naturales de naranja, salvo excepciones.
> 
> Ante la insistencia de mi hija (cualquier cantidad de alcohol es mala) he pasado de que me durase una botella de vino dos días a que me dure 4. Eso sí, he mejorado la calidad para compensar.
> He encontrado la cerveza si alcohol Free Dam que es aceptable, y así bajo un poco el alcohol.
> ...



Nunca como en los aviones, normalmente me como un paquete de frutos secos con un vino tinto si es bueno. Si voy por Oriente Medio, como en el aeropuerto y si voy directo, cuando llego.

La bandejita de un avión es un muestrario de cosas asquerosas.

La cerveza sin alcohol me da cáncer de sida


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero sigue siendo harina, y mucho más controlada nutricionalmente que la de antes. En el fondo es el argumento magufo de secta que siempre usáis, la industria malvada nos quiere adictos a las harinas y al azúcar y blabla.
> 
> Eres un pedante que te crees que por utilizar cuatro tecnicismos tienes razón, y la gente que te lee no se entera de nada.
> 
> ...



Sigue siendo harina, porque los que deciden lo que es la harina le siguen llamando harina. 
Pero decir que la harina de ahora es como la de antes es, simple y llanamente, mentir.

Lo de que soy pedante no se lo voy ni a discutir (cada uno tiene sus defectos), pero el motivo por el que creo que tengo razón no es ese, sino que me he molestado en investigar cómo funciona el cuerpo humano en general y el sistema endocrino en particular, porque intentaba entender el porqué de una serie de problemas y cuál pudiera ser la mejor forma de resolverlos. 
Uso tecnicismos porque puedo, porque los entiendo, y porque son la forma mejor y más precisa de describir lo que intento describir. El que tiene interés en entenderlo, hace el esfuerzo y lo entiende. 
El que sólo tiene interés en despreciar la opinión ajena, se hace el tonto y me acusa de pedante: peor para él, está perdiendo una oportunidad de oro para aprender cosas que no sabía. 

Todo eso sucede en mayor o menor medida a cualquiera que abuse durante cierto tiempo de harinas refinadas, que tal y como está el mundo, es LA MAYORÍA, por eso la obesidad no para de aumentar. Siento cátedra (si placet) no en base a mi experiencia personal (porque eso es de inanes sin formación científica siquiera superficial) sino en base a datos estadísticos recogidos en todo el mundo, estudios médicos, ensayos científicos, modelos teóricos generalmente aceptados del funcionamiento de los sistemas digestivo y endocrino, etc. 

Experiencia que, por cierto, no incluye ningún trastorno alimentario (que no alimenticio, pero eso es otra historia que no le contaré porque ya me ha dejado claro que no tiene interés en aprender nada) y sí una larga y dura enfermedad que sólo respondía a los corticoides. Si no sabe el efecto que tienen los corticoides en el sistema endocrino, esa suerte que tiene.

En cuanto al aumento de la esperanza de vida, se la podemos agradecer EN PARTE, si quiere, al fin de la escasez alimentaria en general, pero para nada al aumento del consumo de harinas y azúcares en particular. La parte del leon del aumento de la esperanza de vida, no obstante, tiene bastante más que ver con el desarrollo de la ciencia médica.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Nunca como en los aviones, normalmente me como un paquete de frutos secos con un vino tinto si es bueno. Si voy por Oriente Medio, como en el aeropuerto y si voy directo, cuando llego.
> 
> La bandejita de un avión es un muestrario de cosas asquerosas.
> 
> La cerveza sin alcohol me da cáncer de sida



Esa es la enorme libertad de practicar el ayuno: ¿que la comida disponible es veneno amasao? Pues ya comeré cuando haya comida de verdad, no problemo.
Y si hay que esperar dos días, pues se esperan dos días, ya ves tú


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sigue siendo harina, porque los que deciden lo que es la harina le siguen llamando harina.
> Pero decir que la harina de ahora es como la de antes es, simple y llanamente, mentir.
> 
> Lo de que soy pedante no se lo voy ni a discutir (cada uno tiene sus defectos), pero el motivo por el que creo que tengo razón no es ese, sino que me he molestado en investigar cómo funciona el cuerpo humano en general y el sistema endocrino en particular, porque intentaba entender el porqué de una serie de problemas y cuál pudiera ser la mejor forma de resolverlos.
> ...



Y ese fin de la escasez alimentaria se ha producido principalmente por la globalización del consumo generalizado de harinas y azúcares. Os guste o no a los paleotalibanes , esto es así. No ha sido ni por las carnes ni por las verduras ni por el aguacate. Con las malas consecuencias que tú quieras, obesidad, etc pero gracias a los hidratos muchos millones de personas no se mueren de hambre.

Si yo te entiendo, es un fenómeno muy común en mucha gente, que tras años de excesos alimentarios, descubren que quitando hidratos y azúcares su cuerpo se equilibra. Pero de ese hecho personal no se puede crear un fundamentalismo antiharinas, que es lo que hacéis aqui.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero sigue siendo harina, y mucho más controlada nutricionalmente que la de antes. En el fondo es el argumento magufo de secta que siempre usáis, la industria malvada nos quiere adictos a las harinas y al azúcar y blabla.
> 
> Eres un pedante que te crees que por utilizar cuatro tecnicismos tienes razón, y la gente que te lee no se entera de nada.
> 
> ...





McNulty dijo:


> Pero sigue siendo harina, y mucho más controlada nutricionalmente que la de antes. En el fondo es el argumento magufo de secta que siempre usáis, la industria malvada nos quiere adictos a las harinas y al azúcar y blabla.
> 
> Eres un pedante que te crees que por utilizar cuatro tecnicismos tienes razón, y la gente que te lee no se entera de nada.
> 
> ...



Ya tengo la duda de si esta trolleando pero le voy a hacer un par de preguntas.

Le parece a Ud normal que en España estemos en un 22% de obesos y un 40% de sobrepeso?

Es Ud conocedor que el pan blanco tiene un IG de 70 y algunos panes llegan a 90?
No se si entiende esto de que va pero el azucar blancoves IG 70.

No se asuste que esto ultimo no es nada tecnico. Es algo que puede leer en cualquier manual de diabetes.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya tengo la duda de si esta trolleando pero le voy a hacer un par de preguntas.
> 
> Le parece a Ud normal que en España estemos en un 22% de obesos y un 40% de sobrepeso?
> 
> ...



Fuente del primer dato please.

Llevo tomando pan blanco toda mi vida en las comidas, y nunca ha tenido problemas de peso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Fuente del primer dato please.
> 
> Llevo tomando pan blanco toda mi vida en las comidas, y nunca ha tenido problemas de peso.



Dos cosas, no use una estadistica n=1 para rebatir nada (seamos serios).

Y me sorprende (se lo aseguro) la extrañeza que causa cada vez que se menciona en este hilo que 1 de cada 5 adultos de este pais es obeso, y nos acercamos con brio a 1 de cada 2 con sobrepeso.

Son datos totalmente publicos y notorios pero le pongo una de tantas fuentes que varian poco entre si.







Esto es preocupante y creo que por si solo justifica la existencia de este hilo, pero si vamos al incremento de diabetes tipo II es un desastre de salud publica.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Y ese fin de la escasez alimentaria se ha producido principalmente por la globalización del consumo generalizado de harinas y azúcares. Os guste o no a los paleotalibanes , esto es así. No ha sido ni por las carnes ni por las verduras ni por el aguacate. Con las malas consecuencias que tú quieras, obesidad, etc pero gracias a los hidratos muchos millones de personas no se mueren de hambre.
> 
> Si yo te entiendo, es un fenómeno muy común en mucha gente, que tras años de excesos alimentarios, descubren que quitando hidratos y azúcares su cuerpo se equilibra. Pero de ese hecho personal no se puede crear un fundamentalismo antiharinas, que es lo que hacéis aqui.



Joder, qué ganas de discutir lo obvio: sí, es mejor comer harinas que morirse de hambre. Pero es que el paradigma actual NO ES DE ESCASEZ, SINO DE ABUNDANCIA, y en ese paradigma, las ventajas de las harinas y azúcares no compensan sus inconvenientes.

Por otro lado, el fundamentalismo no está aquí, lo trae usted en los ojos. 
Descubrir y declarar que la harina es poco recomendable no implica aborrecer de ella, ni querer prohibirla, ni no probarla nunca. Se trata, simple y llanamente de conocer sus efectos para no ir a ciegas ni abusar.
También el alcohol es perjudicial para la salud, eso lo sabe cualquiera, y no por ello va uno a dejar de tomarse un vinito o una cerveza fresquita de tarde en tarde...
...lo que no haces es basar tu dieta en el pimple.

Pues con la harina y el azúcar, lo mismo: como sabes que en exceso causa problemas, pues no es que vayas a dejar de mojar pan en el huevo, no volver a comerte una pizza ni volver a echarle fideos a la sopa. 
Pero igual en vez de jalarte media barra de pan para desayunar, tomarte un café con bollo a media mañana, comerte unos macarrones con tomate, merendar un bocata y cenar una tortilla de patata, vas y cambias todos esos hidratos refinados, o al menos una buena parte, por otra cosa que te vaya a hacer menos daño.


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dos cosas, no use una estadistica n=1 para rebatir nada (seamos serios).
> 
> Y me sorprende (se lo aseguro) la extrañeza que causa cada vez que se menciona en este hilo que 1 de cada 5 adultos de este pais es obeso, y nos acercamos con brio a 1 de cada 2 con sobrepeso.
> 
> ...



Has sido tú el que ha usado ese dato como argumento de autoridad no yo.
No tienes fuentes documentadas de lo que has dicho.

Aún así, es absurdo hechar toda la culpa de la obesidad a las harinas y al azúcar, en todo caso es el consumo excesivo que se hace de ellas la que puede derivar en obesidad. Lo mismo para el alcohol, para la cafeína etc..


----------



## McNulty (17 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Joder, qué ganas de discutir lo obvio: sí, es mejor comer harinas que morirse de hambre. Pero es que el paradigma actual NO ES DE ESCASEZ, SINO DE ABUNDANCIA, y en ese paradigma, las ventajas de las harinas y azúcares no compensan sus inconvenientes.
> 
> Por otro lado, el fundamentalismo no está aquí, lo trae usted en los ojos.
> Descubrir y declarar que la harina es poco recomendable no implica aborrecer de ella, ni querer prohibirla, ni no probarla nunca. Se trata, simple y llanamente de conocer sus efectos para no ir a ciegas ni abusar.
> ...



Depende del país hay abundancia o no. Sigue habiendo países que su población no puede permitirse comer aguacates y aceite de coco. No hay tales inconvenientes que dices si no hay exceso en su consumo.

Estoy de acuerdo en lo demás. Lo mismo con las proteínas y las grasas, es malo basar tu dieta solo en un componente.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Ene 2020)

Este hilo es más largo que un día sin pan (dicho de nuestros abuelos, los que se supone que aborrecían las harinas...), así que igual ya se ha contestado mi pregunta, pero de todas formas: ¿Por qué en Italia las cifras de obesidad y esperanza de vida son de las mejores del mundo si se inflan a comer pasta? (esto no es un estereotipo sino la realidad, como sabrá cualquiera que conozca el país). Algo parecido se podría decir de los asiáticos con su arroz y la pasta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Este hilo es más largo que un día sin pan (dicho de nuestros abuelos, los que se supone que aborrecían las harinas...), así que igual ya se ha contestado mi pregunta, pero de todas formas: ¿Por qué en Italia las cifras de obesidad y esperanza de vida son de las mejores del mundo si se inflan a comer pasta? (esto no es un estereotipo sino la realidad, como sabrá cualquiera que conozca el país). Algo parecido se podría decir de los asiáticos con su arroz y la pasta.



*"La consagrada dieta mediterránea no impide que Italia lidere la pirámide de los países europeos con mayor tasa de niños obesos o con sobrepeso"

Italia y Bélgica, opuestos en el índice de obesidad infantil*


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Has sido tú el que ha usado ese dato como argumento de autoridad no yo.
> No tienes fuentes documentadas de lo que has dicho.
> 
> Aún así, es absurdo hechar toda la culpa de la obesidad a las harinas y al azúcar, en todo caso es el consumo excesivo que se hace de ellas la que puede derivar en obesidad. Lo mismo para el alcohol, para la cafeína etc..



A ver que no me entero.

Te acabo de poner una grafica estadistica de una revista medica. Tienes los mismos datos de obesidad en mil sitios. Si hay datos en el INE de Tezanos que digan otra cosa ya nos lo indicas.

El porque es complicado lo de consumir moderadamente las harinas actuales esta relacionado con su IG. Rapida subida y rapida bajada de azucar explican lo adictiva que es.

Pd. Solo falta que afirmes que los hidratos refinados no engordan.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *"La consagrada dieta mediterránea no impide que Italia lidere la pirámide de los países europeos con mayor tasa de niños obesos o con sobrepeso"
> 
> Italia y Bélgica, opuestos en el índice de obesidad infantil*



Pues la pasta en Italia la comen no solo los niños







El segundo pais por la cola, muy por debajo de la media de la UE.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Ene 2020)

Ah, también es el quinto por esperanza de vida... y por delante esencialmente asiáticos come-arroz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Pues la pasta en Italia la comen no solo los niños
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agarrate los machos que has puesto una grafica del 2014.

Añade 2-4 puntos mas en casi todos los paises y te daras cuenta del lento e inexorable incremento de obesidad que es una plaga a nivel mundial.

Hay alguna tambien de china desde que acojio en su seno los productos 'alimenticios' occidentales.

De no tener obesidad casi nos estan pillando, escalofriante.

Que alguien me explique esta nueva tontada de hacernos creer que no hay obesos o son cuatro gatos...señor señor.

La obesidad en España

Ahi tienes un monton de datos actualizados leed un poco y caed del guindo de una vez.

Ya estamos en 1 de cada 4 obesos en bastantes comunidades autonomas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Ah, también es el quinto por esperanza de vida... y por delante esencialmente asiáticos come-arroz.



Nadie tiene nada en contra del arroz. Lee el titulo del hilo majete.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Agarrate los machos que has puesto una grafica del 2014.
> 
> Añade 2-4 puntos mas en casi todos los paises y te daras cuenta del lento e inexorable incremento de obesidad que es una plaga a nivel mundial.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de la gráfica no eran los números absolutos sino el valor relativo entre países, porque la puse para ilustrar mi pregunta de por qué Italia salía bien parada, tanto en esto como en esperanza de vida, cuando tienen un consumo elevadísimo de pasta. Una pregunta que todavía nadie me ha respondido. 

Y no sé de dónde te has sacado eso de negar que haya un problema con la obesidad. Lo que creo que nos pasa a muchos que no tenemos problemas de obesidad cuando leemos estos hilos es que nos choca que se señale como principal causa a alimentos que llevamos toda la vida consumiendo y viendo consumir a nuestros padres y abuelos, sin habernos causado nunca problemas, ni a nosotros ni a ellos.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nadie tiene nada en contra del arroz. Lee el titulo del hilo majete.



Hombre, anda que no hay fanáticos de alguna movida alimenticia en Burbuja, como para recordarlas todas. No será tu caso ni el de otros en este hilo, pero lo de demonizar los hidratos de carbono en general (arroz incluido) no es algo que me haya inventado yo. De todas formas en muchos países asiáticos campeones en cuanto a baja obesidad y alta esperanza de vida tampoco se quedan cortos con las pastas (ramen y demás).


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> El objetivo de la gráfica no eran los números absolutos sino el valor relativo entre países, porque la puse para ilustrar mi pregunta de por qué Italia salía bien parada, tanto en esto como en esperanza de vida, cuando tienen un consumo elevadísimo de pasta. Una pregunta que todavía nadie me ha respondido.
> 
> Y no sé de dónde te has sacado eso de negar que haya un problema con la obesidad. Lo que creo que nos pasa a muchos que no tenemos problemas de obesidad cuando leemos estos hilos es que nos choca que se señale como principal causa a alimentos que llevamos toda la vida consumiendo y viendo consumir a nuestros padres y abuelos, sin habernos causado nunca problemas, ni a nosotros ni a ellos.



Le doy unas pistas y se las piensa:
- Creer que en Italia solo comen pasta es como pensar que en España todos vamos vestidos de torero.
- La pasta no es pan. Hay muchos matices segun se cocine.
- Como es uno de sus platos tradicionales la pasta la comeran correctamente.**
- Los italianos comen mucha grasa en forma de aceite de oliva, quesos grasos...
- Informese de que es el almidon resistente.**


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Hombre, anda que no hay fanáticos de alguna movida alimenticia en Burbuja, como para recordarlas todas. No será tu caso ni el de otros en este hilo, pero lo de demonizar los hidratos de carbono en general (arroz incluido) no es algo que me haya inventado yo. De todas formas en muchos países asiáticos campeones en cuanto a baja obesidad y alta esperanza de vida tampoco se quedan cortos con las pastas (ramen y demás).



Bla bla no inventes.

Leete de nuevo el titulo del hilo y buscate un hilo de arroz en otra parte.

Pd. Lo del ramen lo has visto en Naruto pillin. Los japoneses solo comen ramen y todos son Ninjas. 
Lo de que son los mayores consumidores de pescado a nivel mundial es un detallito sin importancia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> El objetivo de la gráfica no eran los números absolutos sino el valor relativo entre países, porque la puse para ilustrar mi pregunta de por qué Italia salía bien parada, tanto en esto como en esperanza de vida, cuando tienen un consumo elevadísimo de pasta. Una pregunta que todavía nadie me ha respondido.
> 
> Y no sé de dónde te has sacado eso de negar que haya un problema con la obesidad. Lo que creo que nos pasa a muchos que no tenemos problemas de obesidad cuando leemos estos hilos es que nos choca que se señale como principal causa a alimentos que llevamos toda la vida consumiendo y viendo consumir a nuestros padres y abuelos, sin habernos causado nunca problemas, ni a nosotros ni a ellos.



Aburre ya recordar el tipo de harina que se consume hoy dia.

Y es harina y el suma y sigue. Con harina de calidad no estariamos asi.

Repetire mil veces, harina blanca actual y azucar es lo mismo metabolicante.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Le doy unas pistas y se las piensa:
> - Creer que en Italia solo comen pasta es como pensar que en España todos vamos vestidos de torero.
> - La pasta no es pan. Hay muchos matices segun se cocine.
> - Como es uno de sus platos tradicionales la pasta la comeran correctamente.**
> ...



Relájate hombre, que a mi este tema me puede interesar como curiosidad, el componente pasional o sentimental es 0. No empieces ya la cruzada. 

Que la pasta no es pan ya lo sé, pero ahora no me dirás que este hilo trata solo sobre el pan, ¿no? Pan que por cierto los italianos también comen en cantidad. 

Por circunstancias de la vida conozco muy bien Italia y que comen muchísima pasta no es ningún estereotipo. Es la verdad. Que comen "solo pasta" obviamente no lo he dicho en ningún momento porque sería absurdo. 

Pasta consumption per capita in the EU 2015 | Statista

Doblan al segundo. Datos de 2015 eh, como mi lista de la obesidad. 

¿Y entonces si la pasta se cocina o se come de la forma "correcta" deja de ser uno de los alimentos que se critican en este hilo? Porque esto no es lo que suelo leer. Pero si es así pues mucho mejor, porque a mi me encanta. Al menos eso ya se parece más a un intento de respuesta a mi pregunta.


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aburre ya recordar el tipo de harina que se consume hoy dia.
> 
> Y es harina y el suma y sigue. Con harina de calidad no estariamos asi.
> 
> Repetire mil veces, harina blanca actual y azucar es lo mismo metabolicante.



¿La pasta italiana se hace con harina distinta que es mucho mejor para el metabolismo?


----------



## JohnDoe (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bla bla no inventes.
> 
> Leete de nuevo el titulo del hilo y buscate un hilo de arroz en otra parte.
> 
> ...



Mola que hayas editado el mensaje con el Pd solo para añadir mas bilis, cuando yo únicamente había hecho una pregunta sin ofender a nadie


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Relájate hombre, que a mi este tema me puede interesar como curiosidad, el componente pasional o sentimental es 0. No empieces ya la cruzada.
> 
> Que la pasta no es pan ya lo sé, pero ahora no me dirás que este hilo trata solo sobre el pan, ¿no? Pan que por cierto los italianos también comen en cantidad.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no tengo ni idea de como comen los italianos ni que tipo de harinas utilizan.

Solo puedo tener alguna sospecha porque las leyes de la fisica son las mismas en todas partes.

Se podria explicar perfectamente si usan algun tipo de harina tradicional mas habitualmente que aqui. Que cocinen la pasta 'al dente' que crea mucho almidon resistente. Que la pasta sea un plato mas de su rica gastronomia y compensen.

Pues como le he dicho son solo suposiciones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Mola que hayas editado el mensaje con el Pd solo para añadir mas bilis, cuando yo únicamente había hecho una pregunta sin ofender a nadie



Lo de Naruto solo era un toque de humor Sr Sensible


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver que no me entero.
> 
> Te acabo de poner una grafica estadistica de una revista medica. Tienes los mismos datos de obesidad en mil sitios. Si hay datos en el INE de Tezanos que digan otra cosa ya nos lo indicas.
> 
> ...



Te he pedido la fuente de esos datos de obesidad en españa que has dado, que aún no me has facilitado.

Los hidratos refinados engordan igual que el chorizo o la panceta, es decir, no depende de que sean refinados o no, sino del exceso de su consumo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Relájate hombre, que a mi este tema me puede interesar como curiosidad, el componente pasional o sentimental es 0. No empieces ya la cruzada.
> 
> Que la pasta no es pan ya lo sé, pero ahora no me dirás que este hilo trata solo sobre el pan, ¿no? Pan que por cierto los italianos también comen en cantidad.
> 
> ...



Como parece que entra Ud de buen grado le hago una puntualizacion.

En este hilo se pone la alarma en harina blanca y azucar porque son demostrados toxicos en exceso.

Los que gracias a ellos son obesos tienen machacado el metabolismo de los carbos. En estos casos para adelgazar si se recomienda recortar otros carbos buenos un tiempo y segun actividad fisica (patatas, arroz, fruta, incluso harinas integrales). Eso no es demonizar carbos, no se si me entiende.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Te he pedido la fuente de esos datos de obesidad en españa que has dado, que aún no me has facilitado.
> 
> Los hidratos refinados engordan igual que el chorizo o la panceta, es decir, no depende de que sean refinados o no, sino del exceso de su consumo.



En mi post hay un mapa por regiones de la asociacion medica del corazon...no se que me estas pidiendo.

En uno posterior el articulo de Rtve habla de datos del 2019.

Que no son la formula de la cocacola, esos datos son publicos. Si no me cree busquelos de otras fuentes.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Mola que hayas editado el mensaje con el Pd solo para añadir mas bilis, cuando yo únicamente había hecho una pregunta sin ofender a nadie



De tanto comer aguacates y plantas, le tiene que salir la ansiedad por alguna parte.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En mi post hay un mapa por regiones de la asociacion medica del corazon...no se que me estas pidiendo.
> 
> En uno posterior el articulo de Rtve habla de datos del 2019.
> 
> Que no son la formula de la cocacola, esos datos son publicos. Si no me cree busquelos de otras fuentes.



Bueno para resumir los owneds que os habéis llevado los dos gurús pedantes de la paleosecta:

Nuestros abuelos comían harinas a cascoporro y diariamente. 
No ha habido epidemias mortales de obesos viejunos por ninguna parte. 
Muchos viejos llegan a los 90 años comiendo migas, panazos, gachas y pasteles a pelo. 
La esperanza de vida desde que comemos harinas y azúcares se ha multiplicado en los últimos 200 años en todo el mundo.
Comer harinas y azúcares diariamente y sin excesos no produce ningún daño para la salud.
Se puede adelgazar perfectamente comiendo hidratos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno para resumir los owneds que os habéis llevado los dos gurús pedantes de la paleosecta:
> 
> Nuestros abuelos comían harinas a cascoporro y diariamente.
> No ha habido epidemias mortales de obesos viejunos por ninguna parte.
> ...



A partir de los años 70 se cambió el trigo tradicional por el modificado, eso quiere decir que hasta los 80 no estaba en todas la mesas del mundo. Nuestros viejos centenarios se criaron, crecieron y maduraron con trigo ancestral. No hay que esperar mucho, ya lo estamos viendo, los nuevos jubilados están medicándose todo el puto día para todo tipo de enfermedades autoinmunes, algo que no hacen nuestros centanarios... Ahi lo tiene. No se preocupe, coma usted como predica, y tendrá a su debido tiempo la respuesta que busca.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno para resumir los owneds que os habéis llevado los dos gurús pedantes de la paleosecta:
> 
> Nuestros abuelos comían harinas a cascoporro y diariamente.
> No ha habido epidemias mortales de obesos viejunos por ninguna parte.
> ...



Owned dice el subnormal y ni has sido capaz de ver el mapa de obesidad

Tus abuelos te escupirian a la cara si les pones un plato de macarrones o una pizza, y bebian un vaso de vino con un plato de torreznos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Ah, también es el quinto por esperanza de vida... y por delante esencialmente asiáticos come-arroz.



Del tema de los asiáticos se ha hablado largo y tendido, la presunta paradoja tiene (tenía, china engorda y se vuelve diabética a marchas forzadas) que ver con la manera de cocinar el arroz, con las especias y el vinagre que lo acompañan, con las costumbres alimentarias (especialmente, la de dejar al menos 12 horas entre la cena y el desayuno), los patrones de sueño y un largo etc. de factores concomitantes que mitigan el efecto de un alimento que, además, sigue siendo razonablemente parecido al de toda la vida (no como el trigo). Un servidor ha explicado los motivos de la supuesta paradoja asiática unas cuantas veces en el hilo, por si aplicar el filtro de autor le ayuda a buscar.

Los motivos por los que los italianos están a la cola de obesidad en Europa pese al fuerte consumo de pasta son análogos.
Para empezar, la pasta italiana no es como los macarrones del Mercadona. Se utilizan diferentes tipos de cereales, trigos seleccionados (no cualquier mierda), se seca al aire, a menudo incluso se fabrica de forma artesanal en las casas, *se cocina de forma tradicional *(al dente, lo cual reduce significativamente su velocidad de absorción) y se come con salsas grasas (la grasa ralentiza la absorción) y especiadas (idem con, por ejemplo, la albahaca y el orégano). Todo ello combinado, como en el caso asiático, con una serie de costumbres de vida, patrones de sueño, horarios de comida y alimentos (comen mucha pasta, sí, pero no sólo comen pasta) que influyen positivamente en su salud.

Por cierto, que Italia será el quinto (en 2019 el sexto, pero vaya), pero ESPAÑA ES EL PRIMERO de la lista de la OMS (que está incompleta, ojo, así que los puestos de cabeza pueden variar sutilmente, v.g. Japón no está en la lista y sería el primero si no contamos microestados como Mónaco), y de tener por delante a asiáticos come-arroz, nasti de plasti: Anexo:Países por esperanza de vida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

China está en el puesto 50, Corea del sur el octavo, Malasia en el 70, Tailandia el 68, Taiwan el 29, etc


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> De tanto comer aguacates y plantas, le tiene que salir la ansiedad por alguna parte.



Por cierto este post no lo habia visto y es muy ofensivo. Como que plantas?

Los anteriores trolls nos llaman carnivoros, me esta Ud confundiendo.

Tengo un cochinillo en el horno. Lo he pillao en el mercadona. Era el ultimo, de la navidad, de la seccion de carne congelada que les quedaba y lo habian rebajado un monton. La chica me ha avisado del rebajon y ha quitado presto el cartel de la oferta de cochinillo.

Por 20 euros tengo hoy un cochino asado de p.m. cuando este hecho le hago foto y se la dedico a Quali.

Con una macroensalada y el gorrino tengo hoy la fiesta de la grasa saturada.

Luego me haceis memoria de cuanto vale una pizza del Dominos que yo ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## pepeleches (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Por tanto nuestros abuelos comían harinas regularmente y han llegado a viejos sanos.
> Los hechos están ahí.
> A mayor consumo de harinas y azúcares, mayor crecimiento de la población, mayor cantidad de años vive la gente y menos pobreza hay.
> Por tanto las harinas no son perjudiciales para la salud. Lo que puede ser malo es su consumo excesivo, como todo los alimentos.



Dices cosas que pueden ser reales, pero no lo es la conclusión.

El trigo, como pueda pasar con las patatas, han salvado millones de vidas. Son baratos, fáciles de producir, resistentes. Porque es la *diferencia entre comer y no comer. *Obviamente si comes tienes más posibilidades de sobrevivir. 

Pero afortunadamente esa etapa de la historia ya pasó. No solo tenemos la comida (tanto la producción como la adquisición como la variedad...) bastante asegurada en el primer mundo, sino que ha llegado un momento en que la pregunta es muy distinta; *¿qué es mejor? . *Es una pregunta muy muy distinta.

Y no, nuestros abuelos no gozaron de muy buena salud. Hemos juzgado a esa generación por los que sobrevivieron, pero (y no hablamos ni de guerras ni de gente en cárceles...) la mortalidad de la época en que se comía así era enorme. Yo mismo no conocí a mis dos abuelos, muertos bastante jóvenes. Los de aquella época eran personas bajitas, mal nutridas, con mucha tendencia a tener ciertas enfermedades. Por supuesto, la medicina estaba muy por detrás de lo que está ahora. 

En fin, que esa correlación entre consumo de harinas y aumento de población (que existe obviamente) no implica en absoluto que sea el mejor alimento, incluso que sea un alimento recomendable. Pero es un alimento, y si no tienes otro será lo que te salve...


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Dices cosas que pueden ser reales, pero no lo es la conclusión.
> 
> El trigo, como pueda pasar con las patatas, han salvado millones de vidas. Son baratos, fáciles de producir, resistentes. Porque es la *diferencia entre comer y no comer. *Obviamente si comes tienes más posibilidades de sobrevivir.
> 
> ...



No, esa etapa de la historia no ha pasado. Incluso en los paises “ricos” la mayoría de gente come harinas y azúcares de forma regular. La realidad es que la gente normal ni sabe lo que es la dieta paleo o la dieta cetogénica. Eso es cosa de cuatro traumados que antes tuvieron problemas de peso, y hacen de su remedio religión.

Yo nunca he dicho que sea el mejor alimento. Solo uno más.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Owned dice el subnormal y ni has sido capaz de ver el mapa de obesidad
> 
> Tus abuelos te escupirian a la cara si les pones un plato de macarrones o una pizza, y bebian un vaso de vino con un plato de torreznos.



Nuestros abuelos comían mucha pasta, pan y pasteles. Así que no creo.
Todavía estoy esperando que me mandes un mísero link donde demuestre que el 20% de los españoles son obesos. No tienes los datos ni el estudio estadístico, te lo has inventado para que encaje con tu modita de mierda.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A partir de los años 70 se cambió el trigo tradicional por el modificado, eso quiere decir que hasta los 80 no estaba en todas la mesas del mundo. Nuestros viejos centenarios se criaron, crecieron y maduraron con trigo ancestral. No hay que esperar mucho, ya lo estamos viendo, los nuevos jubilados están medicándose todo el puto día para todo tipo de enfermedades autoinmunes, algo que no hacen nuestros centanarios... Ahi lo tiene. No se preocupe, coma usted como predica, y tendrá a su debido tiempo la respuesta que busca.



Ese argumento ya lo he rebatido antes. No hay grandes diferencias entre las harinas actuales y antiguas. Es más, las actuales gozan de mayores controles sanitarios e industriales, como nunca antes ha habido en la historia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ene 2020)

Yo creo que Mcnulty se está riendo de vosotros. Él ha probado con éxito todo lo que se postula en este hilo. Incluso la paleo. Pero simplemente hace de tocapelotas, yo no le entraría al trapo.

El motivo no lo sé. Él ha pasado de recomendar a otros estás "formas" de comer a despreciarlo cuando sale de vuestras bocas. Quizás porque le parecéis demasiado eruditos. Si es por simple envidia a vuestros conocimientos sería muy triste.

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)

Por Mcnulty

"Tras unos meses comiendo pan y azúcares (poca cantidad), he vuelto a dejar harinas y azúcares, llevo ya dos semanas estupendas. No me he pesado, pero calculo que habré perdido unos 3 kg o así sin darme cuenta. Es increíble el poder que tienen las harinas y azúcares para joder e inflamar nuestro cuerpo. Estos meses de atrás, siendo más caótico en las comidas y comiendo mierda, aún he mantenido el peso, puesto que seguía comiendo en general comida paleo y yendo al gym, pero el poco pan y azúcar que he comido han parado en seco el adelgazamiento."


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo creo que Mcnulty se está riendo de vosotros. Él ha probado con éxito todo lo que se postula en este hilo. Incluso la paleo. Pero simplemente hace de tocapelotas, yo no le entraría al trapo.
> 
> El motivo no lo sé. Él ha pasado de recomendar a otros estás "formas" de comer a despreciarlo cuando sale de vuestras bocas. Quizás porque le parecéis demasiado eruditos. Si es por simple envidia a vuestros conocimientos sería muy triste.
> 
> ...



Si, yo también me dejé engañar un tiempo por la secta, por falta de experiencia y conocimientos básicos. Lees a estos gurus fundamentalistas, y como lo disfrazan todo de tecnicismos que nadie entiende, la gente les cree ciegamente.
Luego descubres que no es para tanto. Que quitar hidratos tiene muchas desventajas a nivel nutricional/psicológico y de energía sobre todo. Y se te cae todo el castillo de naipes.

Hago de tocapelotas para que gente anónima que nos lea, no se engañe como lo hice yo. Se puede estar perfectamente sano comiendo de todo, lo más relevante es hacer ejercicio y no caer en extremismos nutricionales con impredecibles consecuencias, que es lo que hacen estos o los veganos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Nuestros abuelos comían mucha pasta, pan y pasteles. Así que no creo.
> Todavía estoy esperando que me mandes un mísero link donde demuestre que el 20% de los españoles son obesos. No tienes los datos ni el estudio estadístico, te lo has inventado para que encaje con tu modita de mierda.



Como te empeñas en comerte un owned sideral en un dato que es absolutamente de dominio publico te doy la estadistica del INE.

He encontrado la ultima que es del 2017 y te recuerdo que estamos en el 2020.

Productos y Servicios / Publicaciones / Productos y Servicios / Publicaciones / Publicaciones de descarga gratuita

Obesidad y Sobrepeso
Según la Encuesta Nacional de Salud del año 2017, un 18,2% de hombres de 18 y más años y un 16,7% de mujeres padecen obesidad. En los grupos de edad de 18 a 64 años es superior el porcentaje de hombres que padecen obesidad. Respecto al sobrepeso, un 44,3% de hombres y un 30,0% de mujeres padecen sobrepeso.

El dato mas actualizado lo he encontrado en prensa donde citan la fuente.

La obesidad ya crece en España tanto como en EE UU, somos el segundo país de Europa con más casos

Fuente: Congreso Mundial de la Federación Internacional de Cirugía de la Obesidad y Enfermedades Metabólicas

Afirman: En la actualidad, el 25% de la población española es obesa o tiene problemas de sobrepeso y se trata de una enfermedad que causa 131.000 muertes al año en nuestro país.

Buscando datos mas concretos te doy el estudio que publica la television publica.

Fuente: Institut Hospital del Mar d'Investigacions Mèdiques (IMIM)

Galicia, con un 24,9% de su población adulta, y Andalucía, con un 24,4%, siguen de cerca a Asturias y completan el podio de las tres comunidades con la mayor prevalencia de obesos. Un escalón por debajo, en orden descendente, aparecen Murcia (23,9%), Madrid (23,8%), Aragón (23,7%), Castilla-La Mancha (23,6%), Castilla y León (22,1%), Canarias (20,1%), Navarra (20,9%), Comunidad Valenciana (19,8%) y Extremadura (19%).

En general la cosa esta bastante peor que el 20% que dices redondeando.

Elije cual es tu comunidad autonoma y llevate el owned a casa calentito.

Pd. Si encuentro el dato del INE del 2019 el susto sera aun mayor.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Como te empeñas en comerte un owned sideral en un dato que es absolutamente de dominio publico te doy la estadistica del INE.
> 
> He encontrado la ultima que es del 2017 y te recuerdo que estamos en el 2020.
> 
> ...



Ves que fácil es poner la fuente?

Aún así, el consumo de harinas y azucares es solo un factor más, no el determinante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo creo que Mcnulty se está riendo de vosotros. Él ha probado con éxito todo lo que se postula en este hilo. Incluso la paleo. Pero simplemente hace de tocapelotas, yo no le entraría al trapo.
> 
> El motivo no lo sé. Él ha pasado de recomendar a otros estás "formas" de comer a despreciarlo cuando sale de vuestras bocas. Quizás porque le parecéis demasiado eruditos. Si es por simple envidia a vuestros conocimientos sería muy triste.
> 
> ...



Pues mas claro agua.

Se lanzo a hacer una pseudopaleo pero sin renunciar a pequeñas dosis de su droga blanca.

Reconoce que al dejar de comer harinuza adelgazo rapido pero se freno en la primera recaida.

Tipico comportamiento de drogadicto que no ha tenido suficiente voluntad para dejar la comida basura lo suficiente para desintoxicarse.

Despues del fracaso y la frustracion con mucho ejercicio y controlando la ingesta debe de estar en su peso (o casi), cosa que me parece genial.

Que repito me parece genial pero un poco patetico venir a soltar sus mierdas a los que si pasamos la etapa de transicion con exito... en fin cosas raras que pasan en este hilo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Ves que fácil es poner la fuente?
> 
> Aún así, el consumo de harinas y azucares es solo un factor más, no el determinante.



Que la grafica que puse antes llevaba la fuente impresa cegatorro.

Que asi si, tu sigue creyendo lo que desees pero ya ves que el problema es muy real.

Si tienes curiosidad busca las estadisticas de obesidad de china los ultimos 10 años. Es escalofriante el incremento, y por el arroz no es que ya lo comian antes.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues mas claro agua.
> 
> Se lanzo a hacer una pseudopaleo pero sin renunciar a pequeñas dosis de su droga blanca.
> 
> ...



Nunca he tenido problemas de sobrepeso como en tu caso. Hice paleo por un tiempo porque tenía curiosidad leyendo el hilo. Vi que no era para tanto, y decidí seguir comiendo hidratos. Entre otras cosas porque no quería quedarme cuerpo escombro y esmirriado.

Estas rodeado de infieles drogadictos, tú ya eres hijo De Dios, estás salvado del demonio de la harina. Vaya pedrada tienes karlitos.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que la grafica que puse antes llevaba la fuente impresa cegatorro.
> 
> Que asi si, tu sigue creyendo lo que desees pero ya ves que el problema es muy real.
> 
> Si tienes curiosidad busca las estadisticas de obesidad de china los ultimos 10 años. Es escalofriante el incremento, y por el arroz no es que ya lo comian antes.



Que si, que todo es por la harina refinada y los azúcares, el trabajo sentado, la vida sedentaria y no hacer deporte, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Que si, que todo es por la harina refinada y los azúcares, el trabajo sentado, la vida sedentaria y no hacer deporte, no tiene nada que ver.



Si la epidemia de obesidad esta causada por el consumo actual de harinuzas y azucar nonstop. Los datos estan ahi y son claros para el que los quiera ver.

Eso y la otra epidemia que es la diabetes. Tengo algun familiar y del tema te podria contar autenticos desastres.

Quiza ya habras leido que yo adelgace los primeros 17 k con un trabajo totalmente sedentario y sin hacer ejercicio (un dia a la semana a nadar).

Lo del ejercicio solo es imprescindible si sigues en la rueda del hamster de las harinas.

Asi es y asi se lo hemos contado.

'Hago de tocapelotas para que gente anónima que nos lea, no se engañe como lo hice yo.'

Afirmar que te sientes engañado y que nunca has estado gordo...no se Rick.

A ver si esperabas un pase al parque de la prehistoria de Teruel con tu certificado paleo. O una chortina de homo erectus. 

Pd. Lo que no veo logico es este tipo de oposicion infundada en alguien que no ha tenido el problema de sobrepeso. No creo que seas el mas indicado para opinar y tus argumentos hacen bastante agua.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si la epidemia de obesidad esta causada por el consumo actual de harinuzas y azucar nonstop. Los datos estan ahi y son claros para el que los quiera ver.
> 
> Eso y la otra epidemia que es la diabetes. Tengo algun familiar y del tema te podria contar autenticos desastres.
> 
> ...



No hace falta ser gordo para aplicar la paleo ni para opinar sobre cualquier dieta. No te montes pelis. Los mismos culturistas o modelos de revista eliminan gran parte de los hidratos cuando quieren definir masa muscular. 
Quizá ya lo entiendo, tu vida en general es muy sedentaria, y sabes que comiendo hidratos te pondrías como una bola, y tienes toda la razón en eso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese argumento ya lo he rebatido antes. No hay grandes diferencias entre las harinas actuales y antiguas. Es más, las actuales gozan de mayores controles sanitarios e industriales, como nunca antes ha habido en la historia.



El control sanitario es lo de menos, son un veneno que te mata lentamente, eso no se detecta en un control rutinario. Verás el trigo moderno, genéticamente hablando, se parece lo que una garrapata a un elefante, en nada. Tiene gluten, proteínas, que el ser humano no ha conocido jamás y que estamos comiendo como si no hubiera un mañana, estas desconocidas activan las defensas y se atacan con todo lo que tenemos, provocando grandes daños colaterales, es decir, enfermedades autoinmunes. Es como si en tu ciudad creyeráis que de repente os han invadido los extraterrestres y os liaráis a bombas dentro de la ciudad para impedir la invasión. Vosotros mismo destruis la ciudad, pero creyendo que es lo que hay que hacer antes de morir, y es lo que le estamos haciendo a nuestros cuerpos con las harinas modernas y los procesados. No lo ves al instante pero tras años de guerra, a vista de pájaro, ves una ciudad arrasada con albañiles de urgencia (medicamentos) trabajando por todas partes para que no se venga abajo: muerte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Fuente: Congreso Mundial de la Federación Internacional de Cirugía de la Obesidad y Enfermedades Metabólicas
> 
> Afirman: En la actualidad, el 25% de la población española es obesa o tiene problemas de sobrepeso y se trata de una enfermedad que causa 131.000 muertes al año en nuestro país.
> 
> ...



En estas cifras hay mucha más información de la que se ve a simple vista. Si nos fijamos bien las zonas con más obesidad son las que tradicionalmente han comido más grasas, pero que antiguamente no tenían un problema de obesidad. Esto para el ojeador novato puede refrendar la máxima de los últimos 40-50 año de que las grasas engordan. Pero es justo al revés. Con el bombardeo tanto institucional como publicitario de que las grasas engordan las zonas donde más se comían deben haber sido las zonas donde más se han lanzado como locos a la pirámide nutricional de 60% de cereales con el resultado de un aumento de la obesidad. Mientras que al decir oficialmente que la dieta mediterránea es buena, en el sureste, hay menos obesidad porque la gente, en parte, ha seguido comiendo como siempre, aumentando la obesidad entre los que se han lanzado igualmente a las harinas y procesados, pero sin el añadido de la mala conciencia de vivir en zona con una pésima alimentación (según la oficialidad engañosa).


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En estas cifras hay mucha más información de la que se ve a simple vista. Si nos fijamos bien las zonas con más obesidad son las que tradicionalmente han comido más grasas, pero que antiguamente no tenían un problema de obesidad. Esto para el ojeador novato puede refrendar la máxima de los últimos 40-50 año de que las grasas engordan. Pero es justo al revés. Con el bombardeo tanto institucional como publicitario de que las grasas engordan las zonas donde más se comían deben haber sido las zonas donde más se han lanzado como locos a la pirámide nutricional de 60% de cereales con el resultado de un aumento de la obesidad. Mientras que al decir oficialmente que la dieta mediterránea es buena, en el sureste, hay menos obesidad porque la gente, en parte, ha seguido comiendo como siempre, aumentando la obesidad entre los que se han lanzado igualmente a las harinas y procesados, pero sin el añadido de la mala conciencia de vivir en zona con una pésima alimentación (según la oficialidad engañosa).



Al final va a ser un tema de información y formación. Los más gordos van a ser los menos instruidos de cada país (en España tenemos casos esclarecedores). Excepción hecha de naciones donde todavía impera el hambre, incluido Venezuela. Un buen ejemplo es México. Luego están los gordos voluntarios como los de USA, que habría que incluir entre los menos instruidos, a pesar de su PIB pero cápita.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No hace falta ser gordo para aplicar la paleo ni para opinar sobre cualquier dieta. No te montes pelis. Los mismos culturistas o modelos de revista eliminan gran parte de los hidratos cuando quieren definir masa muscular.
> Quizá ya lo entiendo, tu vida en general es muy sedentaria, y sabes que comiendo hidratos te pondrías como una bola, y tienes toda la razón en eso.



Bueno pues al menos conoces los fundamentos.

Y no, no tengo trabajo sedentario. Lo tenia cuando adelgace y sin hacer ejercicio.

Llevo unos años metido en la obra como apoyo de los trabajadores. Hay dias que muevo una barbaridad de peso.

Especialmente en verano las palizas son de muerte y solo varia mi peso...hacia arriba un par de kilos o tres los meses de calor y mas actividad fisica. Parece una contradiccion o no. Era salir de trabajar y caian una o dos cervezas para reponer fluidos.

Este verano me he pasado al vino con sifon, y alguna cerveza el finde y no se ha movido la bascula. Blanco y en botella, o amarillo y en botellin.

Si metes hidratos rapidos coges algun kilo. Que tampoco me preocupa, soy un tio grande y esas pequeñas oscilaciones ni las noto (solo esa sensacion de hincharte) y ni te acercas a lo que pesabas antes cuando comia desordenado, aunque algun mes te pases con la cerveza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

Bueno a lo que ibamos que ya me voy a echar la siesta.




Se lo dedico a Quali que no se que clon de su ejercito tiene activo. Un beso tete.

Y como no mis mejores deseos a @Sunwukung que siga extendiendo la buena nueva del veganismo. Cuantos mas se apunten mejor.

El cochinillo y el chuleton lo conseguiremos a mejor precio...gracias Sugus!


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2020)

McInutil es un deshonesto intelectual que va jodiendo todos los hilos por los que pasa, o al menos esa es su intención.

Va cambiando de postura de forma que se adapta a la nueva información, lo cual es un síntoma claro de deshonestidad. En mi opinión, es y actúa como un troll, así que salvo para desarollar la información que se ofrece en el hilo, no creo que merezca la pena bajarse a su nivel para explicarle. El no lo va a agradecer, porque su objetivo es otro.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> McInutil es un deshonesto intelectual que va jodiendo todos los hilos por los que pasa, o al menos esa es su intención.
> 
> Va cambiando de postura de forma que se adapta a la nueva información, lo cual es un síntoma claro de deshonestidad. En mi opinión, es y actúa como un troll, así que salvo para desarollar la información que se ofrece en el hilo, no creo que merezca la pena bajarse a su nivel para explicarle. El no lo va a agradecer, porque su objetivo es otro.



De hecho me paga calopez por trollear hilos.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bueno pues al menos conoces los fundamentos.
> 
> Y no, no tengo trabajo sedentario. Lo tenia cuando adelgace y sin hacer ejercicio.
> 
> ...



Estás loco? Cervezas? Reza ahora mismo dos padre nuestros y tres ave Marías. Que no se vuelva a repetir. Torreznos mandan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás loco? Cervezas? Reza ahora mismo dos padre nuestros y tres ave Marías. Que no se vuelva a repetir. Torreznos mandan.



Con vino tinto como hacia tu abuelo.

Pd. Y tambien bebian vino blanco con sifon, fresquito es adictivo y no suficientemente valorado.


----------



## Pirro (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Se puede estar perfectamente sano comiendo de todo, lo más relevante es hacer ejercicio y no caer en extremismos nutricionales con impredecibles consecuencias, que es lo que hacen estos o los veganos.



*Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)*

Así se llama el hilo. Comer MENOS azúcar y harinas ¿dónde está el extremismo en comer menos -que no suprimir- de algo?

Aquí lo único extremo es tu aburrimiento.


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> De hecho me paga calopez por trollear hilos.



No. Tu eres un muerto de hambre, lo mejor que haces es de sparring para gente que te da mil vueltas.

Aún recuerdo las hostias como panes que te llevaste en el hilo de Trevijano. Daba vergüenza ajena leerte y leer a los que te masacraban con argumentos y estilo que tu nunca llegarás a tener.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)*
> 
> Así se llama el hilo. Comer MENOS azúcar y harinas ¿dónde está el extremismo en comer menos -que no suprimir- de algo?
> 
> Aquí lo único extremo es tu aburrimiento.



Un hilo da pie a hablar de miles de cosas relacionadas. Hoy me vienen los dos trevijaneros resentidos a la yugular jaja


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> No. Tu eres un muerto de hambre, lo mejor que haces es de sparring para gente que te da mil vueltas.
> 
> Aún recuerdo las hostias como panes que te llevaste en el hilo de Trevijano. Daba vergüenza ajena leerte y leer a los que te masacraban con argumentos y estilo que tu nunca llegarás a tener.



Se te ve dolido enrriquito, tomate una tila o algo, no pagues conmigo el retraso ad infinitum de tu deseado madmax.

Ese hilo fue la prueba evidente del poco nivel intelectual que tenéis en general los Trevijaneros, os movéis con cuatro tópicos, y cuando alguien hace una critica os cerráis en banda para defender vuestras ideitas imitadas. Nada nuevo.


----------



## McNulty (18 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Con vino tinto como hacia tu abuelo.
> 
> Pd. Y tambien bebian vino blanco con sifon, fresquito es adictivo y no suficientemente valorado.



Ahí te alabo el gusto, yo también soy más de vino que de cerveza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese argumento ya lo he rebatido antes. No hay grandes diferencias entre las harinas actuales y antiguas. Es más, las actuales gozan de mayores controles sanitarios e industriales, como nunca antes ha habido en la historia.



*No lo ha rebatido: lo ha ignorado, que es muy diferente.*

Hay ENORMES diferencias nutricionales y metabólicas entre las harinas actuales y las antiguas.
Le he explicado por qué.
Usted ha hecho oídos sordos.
Eso no es rebatir nada.

Que existan controles que garanticen que la harina no lleva, digamos, matarratas, bien está. 
Pero eso no implica que no pueda haber (y de hecho haya) enormes diferencias entre la harina antigua y la moderna que los controles de calidad no analizan.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> *Nunca he tenido problemas de sobrepeso como en tu caso*. Hice paleo por un tiempo porque tenía curiosidad leyendo el hilo. Vi que no era para tanto, y decidí seguir comiendo hidratos. Entre otras cosas porque no quería quedarme cuerpo escombro y esmirriado.
> 
> Estas rodeado de infieles drogadictos, tú ya eres hijo De Dios, estás salvado del demonio de la harina. Vaya pedrada tienes karlitos.



_*"Nunca he tenido una enfermedad bacteriana como en tu caso. Tomé antibióticos por un tiempo porque tenía curiosidad leyendo el hilo. Ví que no era para tanto y decidí dejar de tomarlos. Entre otras cosas porque no quería irme por la pata abajo cada dos por tres"*_

Qué chorrada de comentario.
¿Usted ha leído el título del hilo, o algo? Digo, porque el hilo va de tener averiado el sistema endocrino, de que una de las causas principales es el sobreconsumo de harinas y azúcar, y de que una de las formas de arreglar un sistema endocrino roto es, para empezar, evitar aquello que lo deteriora.

Obviamente, si tu sistema endocrino funciona correctamente, los beneficios de evitar el azúcar y las harinas son mucho menores: todo el beneficio que otorga recuperar el equilibrio hormonal no lo vas a ver, porque tú ya lo tenías.

Sobre lo de quedarse "esmirriao y cuerposcombro": lo único que hace restringir azúcares y harinas en ese campo es limitar el VOLUMEN en tanto en cuanto reduces el glucógeno muscular acumulado.
Habrá quien quiera volumen muscular, claro, pero diríase que lo importante de la musculatura es que sea FUNCIONAL, y en ese campo evitar los refinados manteniendo un consumo razonable de otras formas de hidratos de carbono no tiene nada que envidiar a ponerse morao a pasta y pan.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *No lo ha rebatido: lo ha ignorado, que es muy diferente.*
> 
> Hay ENORMES diferencias nutricionales y metabólicas entre las harinas actuales y las antiguas.
> Le he explicado por qué.
> ...



Para nada, las diferencias son ridículas, es solo un invento mental vuestro. Entiendo que tengas que sostener eso, para que toda tu modita de realfooder encaje. En todo caso, las harinas actuales son mucho más saludables que las de hace 50 años. 0 intoxicaciones por harina refinada. Sin embargo, sigue habiendo algunas intoxicaciones por carne o pescado. Esos controles son sanitarios y de lo más estrictos, y los estados se gastan un montón de pasta en ellos.

El problema aquí es que sois unos fundamentalistas de lo natural. Estáis en plena falacia naturalista, que os hace pensar que todo lo natural es bueno, y lo que tiene algo de química es malo para el organismo. Cuando eso es absurdo.

Incluso esos productos naturales que os tomáis todos los días, llevan aditivos químicos de toda clase. Los medicamentos que usas diariamente, la ropa que te pones, el aire que respiras etc.. Estás rodeado de químicos por todas partes, y no lo puedes evitar por muy purista que te pongas.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _*"Nunca he tenido una enfermedad bacteriana como en tu caso. Tomé antibióticos por un tiempo porque tenía curiosidad leyendo el hilo. Ví que no era para tanto y decidí dejar de tomarlos. Entre otras cosas porque no quería irme por la pata abajo cada dos por tres"*_
> 
> Qué chorrada de comentario.
> ¿Usted ha leído el título del hilo, o algo? Digo, porque el hilo va de tener averiado el sistema endocrino, de que una de las causas principales es el sobreconsumo de harinas y azúcar, y de que una de las formas de arreglar un sistema endocrino roto es, para empezar, evitar aquello que lo deteriora.
> ...



No solo limitar el volúmen muscular, sino proteger a los músculos y huesos de golpes y lesiones. Alguien con glucógeno muscular acumulado alto, tiene muchas menos probabilidades de lesionarse entrenando por ejemplo. Y eso solo los puede conseguir comiendo hidratos. Por no hablar de los niveles de energía general cuando estás con o sin hidratos.

Los realfooders sois como los veganos. Dos caras de la misma moneda. Ambos fundamentalistas, unos antiproductos animales, otros antiproductos procesados.
Y todos cuerpos emirriaos, cuerpo escombros y antiestéticos. No tengo nada en contra ojo, pero las cosas como son.


----------



## stray cat (20 Ene 2020)

Qué mierdas es eso de realfooders ahora? Joder cada día sale una palabrita nueva en inglés para todas las mariconadas modernas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Para nada, las diferencias son ridículas, es solo un invento mental vuestro. Entiendo que tengas que sostener eso, para que toda tu modita de realfooder encaje. En todo caso, las harinas actuales son mucho más saludables que las de hace 50 años. 0 intoxicaciones por harina refinada. Sin embargo, sigue habiendo algunas intoxicaciones por carne o pescado. Esos controles son sanitarios y de lo más estrictos, y los estados se gastan un montón de pasta en ellos.
> 
> El problema aquí es que sois unos fundamentalistas de lo natural. Estáis en plena falacia naturalista, que os hace pensar que todo lo natural es bueno, y lo que tiene algo de química es malo para el organismo. Cuando eso es absurdo.
> 
> Incluso esos productos naturales que os tomáis todos los días, llevan aditivos químicos de toda clase. Los medicamentos que usas diariamente, la ropa que te pones, el aire que respiras etc.. Estás rodeado de químicos por todas partes, y no lo puedes evitar por muy purista que te pongas.



las diferencias son ridículas porque lo dice usted, que es muy sabio.
El aumento exponencial de obesidad y diabetes tipo II desde los 70 (cuando se generalizó el uso de la harina moderna), una mera correlación espuria.
Y el hecho de que el pan blanco te suba la glucosa en sangre más que el azúcar, una chorradita sin importancia.

El resto del post, una mezcla entre _ad hominem_ y hombre de paja que no merece ni respuesta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No solo limitar el volúmen muscular, sino proteger a los músculos y huesos de golpes y lesiones. Alguien con glucógeno muscular acumulado alto, tiene muchas menos probabilidades de lesionarse entrenando por ejemplo. Y eso solo los puede conseguir comiendo hidratos. Por no hablar de los niveles de energía general cuando estás con o sin hidratos.
> 
> Los realfooders sois como los veganos. Dos caras de la misma moneda. Ambos fundamentalistas, unos antiproductos animales, otros antiproductos procesados.
> Y todos cuerpos emirriaos, cuerpo escombros y antiestéticos. No tengo nada en contra ojo, pero las cosas como son.



Sírvase indicarme la diferencia entre la capacidad de acumular glucógeno muscular de alguien que basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares, y alguien que la basa en hidratos de carbono complejos (tubérculos, crucíferas, hortalizas, arroz integral).

Evitar harinas no implica necesariamente evitar hidratos de carbono. Idem con el azúcar.


----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2020)

stray cat dijo:


> Qué mierdas es eso de realfooders ahora? Joder cada día sale una palabrita nueva en inglés para todas las mariconadas modernas.



Es grotesco ese borreguismo y verles escribir en espanglish a los paletos.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> las diferencias son ridículas porque lo dice usted, que es muy sabio.
> El aumento exponencial de obesidad y diabetes tipo II desde los 70 (cuando se generalizó el uso de la harina moderna), una mera correlación espuria.
> Y el hecho de que el pan blanco te suba la glucosa en sangre más que el azúcar, una chorradita sin importancia.
> 
> El resto del post, una mezcla entre _ad hominem_ y hombre de paja que no merece ni respuesta.



Otra vez con la misma falacia. Ese ''aumento exponencial'' de la obesidad no solo es por el abuso de la ''harina moderna'', es por nuestro estilo de vida sedentario y de nula actividad física.
No tienes respuesta racional, porque te basas en un fundamentalismo, no puedes renunciar a tus ideas absurdas.


----------



## McNulty (20 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sírvase indicarme la diferencia entre la capacidad de acumular glucógeno muscular de alguien que basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares, y alguien que la basa en hidratos de carbono complejos (tubérculos, crucíferas, hortalizas, arroz integral).
> 
> Evitar harinas no implica necesariamente evitar hidratos de carbono. Idem con el azúcar.



Poquísima gente basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares. Os habéis creado un enemigo que no existe.

En lo segundo totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Ene 2020)

todavía siguen en sus trece, hasta que los de un ictus no entenderán.

De harinas ha vivido el ser humano en una cantidad mucho mayor que ahora y no pasaba nada. Luego la causas no serían las harinas, serían otros factores que casualmente se cruzan con el consumo de harinas, que se ha reducido, como el de los carbohidratos en general.

Luego está el enésimo intento de pretender que no son carbofóbicos cuando están pregonando que la dieta óptima para el ser humano es la cetogénica, cuando es todo lo contrario.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (20 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Poquísima gente basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares. Os habéis creado un enemigo que no existe.
> 
> En lo segundo totalmente de acuerdo.



Vaya trolaco nuevo se os ha colao en el hilo.

Vaya estupidez has soltado sin sonrojarte, se ve que no pasas mucho por los supermercados ultimamente. En occidente es endemico el consumo de harina desde hace decadas, pero se ve mucho mas claro su efecto en paises emergentes como china o brasil. Se meten las multinacionales a saco y pasa esto.




El ascenso es meteorico el numero de diabeticos en tan pocos años. Y estos son los mismos chinos que se hinchaban a arroz y no tenian diabetes.

En España le llevamos muchos años de ventaja y pasan estas cosas.

La diabetes en España

Entre los 61 y los 75 años el 29,8% de las mujeres y el 42,4% de los varones presentan diabetes tipo 2.

Si nuestros mayores viven mucho pero la diabetes es pandemica. No los quieren muertos los quieren haciendo gasto farmaceutico.

Sigue troleando majo que va bien para refrescar datos para la gente nueva que entra.

Pd. Ahora di que la diabetes la causa el aumento de consumo de pollo... vaa tu puedes!


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Del tema de los asiáticos se ha hablado largo y tendido, la presunta paradoja tiene (tenía, china engorda y se vuelve diabética a marchas forzadas) que ver con la manera de cocinar el arroz, con las especias y el vinagre que lo acompañan, con las costumbres alimentarias (especialmente, la de dejar al menos 12 horas entre la cena y el desayuno), los patrones de sueño y un largo etc. de factores concomitantes que mitigan el efecto de un alimento que, además, sigue siendo razonablemente parecido al de toda la vida (no como el trigo). Un servidor ha explicado los motivos de la supuesta paradoja asiática unas cuantas veces en el hilo, por si aplicar el filtro de autor le ayuda a buscar.
> 
> Los motivos por los que los italianos están a la cola de obesidad en Europa pese al fuerte consumo de pasta son análogos.
> Para empezar, la pasta italiana no es como los macarrones del Mercadona. Se utilizan diferentes tipos de cereales, trigos seleccionados (no cualquier mierda), se seca al aire, a menudo incluso se fabrica de forma artesanal en las casas, *se cocina de forma tradicional *(al dente, lo cual reduce significativamente su velocidad de absorción) y se come con salsas grasas (la grasa ralentiza la absorción) y especiadas (idem con, por ejemplo, la albahaca y el orégano). Todo ello combinado, como en el caso asiático, con una serie de costumbres de vida, patrones de sueño, horarios de comida y alimentos (comen mucha pasta, sí, pero no sólo comen pasta) que influyen positivamente en su salud.
> ...



Con respecto al tema de la pasta italiana, vaya por delante que por mis vínculos con ese país, hace mucho tiempo que cuando compro, cocino y como pasta siempre es a la italiana, así que ya me cuesta comparar con otras formas de hacerlo. 

Ya sé que esa pasta no es igual que los macarrones del mercadona, pero lo que se suele consumir en las casas de los italianos es pasta fabricada también de forma industrial por grandes empresas como Barilla o De Cecco. ¿Qué tienen de especial estas pastas que haga que provoquen una respuesta en el metabolismo significativamente distinta? 

Respecto a la forma de cocinar al dente, lo acepto, eso sí es una diferencia. En cuanto a las salsas grasas, pues ahí no sé si hay una gran diferencia entre Italia y otros países. Claro que en general las salsas tienen un componente graso (aunque el plato más socorrido que comen los italianos en casa es la "pasta al sugo", que la única grasa que tiene es la del aceite de oliva que se añade en la sarten, por lo demás es tomate triturado), pero vamos los macaroni and cheese de los americanos y demás guarradas también van bien servidos de grasa. Es que es lo habitual en cualquier salsa, poca gente come pasta sola o con salsa a base solo de más hidratos. Igual que poca gente come únicamente pan solo. 

Sobre patrones de sueño de los italianos y demás que alteren significativamente el efecto de la pasta en el organismo, jamás he detectado nada de eso en Italia. 

Y efectivamente, como dices, aunque los italianos coman muchísima pasta, no comen solamente pasta (claro está). También tienen costumbres como hacer un desayuno dulce (por ejemplo con capuccino y cornetto, el croissant italiano, muy bien de harina y de azucar), comer mucho pan (ya lo dice la canción: "felicità, è un bicchiere di vino con un panino..." y los refranes que tienen sobre el pan, como los españoles), y por supuesto también las pizzas, focaccias, farinatas.... Por supuesto también hay platos que no tienen nada de harinas (como en cualquier gastronomía), pero lo que es indudable es que muchos productos que se consumen en cantidad sí que son a base de harina, y no solo la pasta. 

De todas formas, lo que a mí me sorprende es que el mensaje que se os escucha siempre es esencialmente que "la pasta es veneno" y nunca "la pasta es veneno salvo que sea de la marca X y la cocines de la forma Y", por ello todas estas explicaciones no puedo evitar la sensación de que son más bien el esfuerzo por contrarrestar un dato incómodo que algo que se diga por convencimiento.

La lista de esperanza de vida, simplemente yo había mirado otra, de 2018: List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (20 Ene 2020)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Con respecto al tema de la pasta italiana, vaya por delante que por mis vínculos con ese país, hace mucho tiempo que cuando compro, cocino y como pasta siempre es a la italiana, así que ya me cuesta comparar con otras formas de hacerlo.
> 
> Ya sé que esa pasta no es igual que los macarrones del mercadona, pero lo que se suele consumir en las casas de los italianos es pasta fabricada también de forma industrial por grandes empresas como Barilla o De Cecco. ¿Qué tienen de especial estas pastas que haga que provoquen una respuesta en el metabolismo significativamente distinta?
> 
> ...



Interesante la lista.

No se si soy muy pejiguero con los datos, pero en general estan bastantes o casi todos paises del primer mundo en el top y todos en una orquilla de 3-4 años.

Por ejemplo UK que comen como el culo da la cifra de 81 años frente a España 83. 

Es una idea loca pero no sera que palman menos los que tienen sanidad del primer mundo, higiene del primer mundo, medicamentos a cascoporro del primer mundo y MUY IMPORTANTE destacan mas los tienen las mejores unidades de neonatos y pediatricas. La menor mortalidad infantil sube la media.

Que me parece bien palmar mas tarde, pero no es muy halagueño pegarse los ultimos 10 años con diabetes o Alzheimer. Los consejos que se dan en este hilo van en la direccion de evitar esto:
- 29,8% de las mujeres y el 42,4% de los varones presentan diabetes tipo 2,
- Alzheimer 5 por ciento de la población mayor de 60 años, al 20 por ciento de los mayores de 80 

Ahora saltara algun listo a preguntar que tiene que ver el Alzheimer en esta ecuacion.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Vaya trolaco nuevo se os ha colao en el hilo.
> 
> Vaya estupidez has soltado sin sonrojarte, se ve que no pasas mucho por los supermercados ultimamente. En occidente es endemico el consumo de harina desde hace decadas, pero se ve mucho mas claro su efecto en paises emergentes como china o brasil. Se meten las multinacionales a saco y pasa esto.
> 
> ...



pues precisamente ese incremento de diabetes es paralelo al incremento del consumo de proteína animal. 

Pero tú a lo tuyo, hay estudios que separan las variables perfectamente.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Interesante la lista.
> 
> No se si soy muy pejiguero con los datos, pero en general estan bastantes o casi todos paises del primer mundo en el top y todos en una orquilla de 3-4 años.
> 
> ...



palman menos los que se criaron con otras dietas y hasta pasaron fame en algún momento de su vida, infancia o juventud. Veremos las siguientes generaciones lo que aguantan.


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues precisamente ese incremento de diabetes es paralelo al incremento del consumo de proteína animal.
> 
> Pero tú a lo tuyo, hay estudios que separan las variables perfectamente.



Esa estupidez ya te la lei hace tiempo.
Estamos hablando de diabetes tipo II.
No es una autoinmune como la tipo I. La tipo II viene provocada por exceso de alimentos que SUBEN EL AZUCAR EN SANGRE.

La diabetes tipo II es el 90% de todas las diabetes. 

Pregunta seria: Tu sabes cuanto sube el azucar en sangre cuando comes carne???


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> palman menos los que se criaron con otras dietas y hasta pasaron fame en algún momento de su vida, infancia o juventud. Veremos las siguientes generaciones lo que aguantan.



Que tus abuelos eran veganos?? Jajajaja

Claro que van a palmar mas los que tienen una dieta moderna, a base de procesados pero tu tranquilo que se inventaran pastillas nuevas para que lleguen a viegos y aguanten cronificando enfermedades.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ene 2020)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Esa estupidez ya te la lei hace tiempo.
> Estamos hablando de diabetes tipo II.
> No es una autoinmune como la tipo I. La tipo II viene provocada por exceso de alimentos que SUBEN EL AZUCAR EN SANGRE.
> 
> ...



Da igual lo que le expliques lo de que la carne provoca diabetes esta a nivel del terraplanismo.

@Sunwukung has tenido alguna vez un glucometro en la mano y/o una tabla de alimentos/dosis de insulina de un diabetico?


----------



## Panko21 (21 Ene 2020)

Alzheimer = diabetes tipo III


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Otra vez con la misma falacia. Ese ''aumento exponencial'' de la obesidad no solo es por el abuso de la ''harina moderna'', es por nuestro estilo de vida sedentario y de nula actividad física.
> No tienes respuesta racional, porque te basas en un fundamentalismo, no puedes renunciar a tus ideas absurdas.



Falacia, una vez más, porque lo dice usted.

La actividad física tiene una cierta influencia en la salud del sistema endocrino, pero MUCHO, MUCHO MENOR que la alimentación.

Tengo una respuesta racional basada en el funcionamiento del sistema endocrino, y en el factor primario causante tanto de la obesidad como de la diabetes tipo 2, que es la RESISTENCIA A LA INSULINA.

La actividad física mejora temporalmente la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos, así que tiene cierto impacto sobre el equilibrio hormonal, pero NADA comparado con el efecto que tiene el consumo excesivo, sostenido y lo que es aún peor VARIAS VECES AL DÍA de azúcares y harinas refinadas.

Se lo resumo en dos frases, y si quiere tirar del hilo, pues usted mismo:

*"La acumulación o movilización de grasas depende del nivel de insulina en sangre"
"Cuanto mayor es el nivel medio de insulina en sangre, más resistentes a la insulina nos volvemos"*​La actividad física hace que EN LA PRÓXIMA COMIDA su cuerpo necesite segregar menos insulina de la que necesitaría de otro modo para controlar la glucemia.

Comprenderá que ese efecto no es comparable al de NO NECESITAR APENAS INSULINA, que es lo que sucede cuando se prescinde de los hidratos de asimilación ultrarrápida: la incorporación de glucosa al torrente sanguíneo es lenta y constante, por lo que el sistema endocrino es capaz de compensar adecuadamente las entradas con las salidas, no necesita recurrir al mecanismo de emergencia de control de la glucemia.

Otra pieza muy relevante del puzzle es la alternancia entre el estado de ayuno y el de alimentación: 

Durante el estado de alimentación, el páncreas segrega insulina para equilibrar las entradas y salidas de glucosa. La insulina favorece la formación de grasa nueva y entorpece la utilización de la grasa acumulada. Si los niveles de insulina son muy altos, la lipólisis se bloquea por completo y la lipogénesis funciona a todo trapo.

Durante el estado de ayuno, los niveles de insulina en sangre van bajando y el cuerpo tiene acceso a las reservas de grasa.

El paradigma de las 5, 6, 7 comidas al día que nos ha traído la modernidad implica que nuestro cuerpo está la mayor parte del tiempo en estado de alimentación (unas 16-18 horas al día, contando con que apenas dejamos 6 u 8 horas entre la recena y el desayuno, y que no hay tiempo entre comida y comida para entrar en estado de ayuno), por lo que sólo acumula grasa y nunca la gasta.

Y lo que es peor: al estar siempre en estado de alimentación, la insulina en sangre siempre está elevada, por lo que la resistencia a la insulina no hace más que subir.

Se trata de un proceso acumulativo lento y al que afectan muchos otros factores (estrés y patrones de sueño, por ejemplo, o el consumo excesivo de fructosa), pero al final, acaba asomando la cabeza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Poquísima gente basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares. Os habéis creado un enemigo que no existe.
> 
> En lo segundo totalmente de acuerdo.



producción anual de harina de trigo blando: 4.1 millones de toneladas
producción anual de harina de trigo duro: 550.000 toneladas
producción anual de harinas de otros cereales: 200.000 toneladas

El consumo interno representa aproximadamente el 95% de la producción.

Si somos 46 millones, tocamos a 100 kilos de harina al año, que son unos 274 gramos al día, que son unas 1000 kcal al día

A eso súmele los 71.5 gramos de azúcar al día que consumimos de media. que son unas 280 kcal al día.

Los españoles consumimos DE MEDIA 2600 kcal al día, así que DE MEDIA, el aporte energético de las harinas y el azúcar es el* 49,2%*

*¿Qué decía de que poquísima gente basa su dieta en harinas refinadas y azúcares?*


----------



## xvnktt (21 Ene 2020)

No se si se ha puesto antes por aquí pero uno de los riesgos del *ayuno intermitente* (mal hecho) que comenta este doc es diabetes de tipo II a largo plazo


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> palman menos los que se criaron con otras dietas y hasta pasaron fame en algún momento de su vida, infancia o juventud. Veremos las siguientes generaciones lo que aguantan.



No te esfuerces en darles argumentos muy eleborados, no sirve para nada.
Es como hablar como un metalero, y decirle que el heavy metal es tan solo Bach martilleao, nunca lo aceptarán. Porque su modita y todo el entorno emocional que se han construido alrededor de ella es prioritario. Lo tienen que defender a muerte, porque si critican algo se dan cuenta que han perdido mucho tiempo haciendo el tonto.


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> producción anual de harina de trigo blando: 4.1 millones de toneladas
> producción anual de harina de trigo duro: 550.000 toneladas
> producción anual de harinas de otros cereales: 200.000 toneladas
> 
> ...



La mayoría de esas harinas producidas no se consumen todas, ni en un año, ni en dos. Anda elabora otro argumento mejor listillo.

Repito, la mayoría de españoles no basan su dieta en harinas y azúcares. Comen de TODO. Carnes, verduras, lácteos, frutas y por supuesto también harinas y azúcares. Esa cosmogonía que tenéis montada de que la gente está todo el día comiendo bollos y chocolate, solo es un invento mental vuestro.
Claro que hay gente que abusa de las harinas y son subnormales, como en todos los lados. Pero ni el Estado, ni las multinacionales ''que quieren que seamos todos gordos y diabéticos'' tienen la culpa de nuestra subnormalidad.


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Buen vídeo de strongman Gordako, y que viene muy a cuento. Aquí hace una crítica a los veganos, pero que se puede extender perfectamente a los realfooders.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> La mayoría de esas harinas producidas no se consumen todas, ni en un año, ni en dos. Anda elabora otro argumento mejor listillo.
> 
> Repito, la mayoría de españoles no basan su dieta en harinas y azúcares. Comen de TODO. Carnes, verduras, lácteos, frutas y por supuesto también harinas y azúcares. Esa cosmogonía que tenéis montada de que la gente está todo el día comiendo bollos y chocolate, solo es un invento mental vuestro.
> Claro que hay gente que abusa de las harinas y son subnormales, como en todos los lados. Pero ni el Estado, ni las multinacionales ''que quieren que seamos todos gordos y diabéticos'' tienen la culpa de nuestra subnormalidad.



¿Sí?
¿Y qué hacen con ellas, según usted, les pegan fuego?

Digo, porque al año siguiente se vuelve a producir la misma cantidad. 
Es más, es que el 50% del trigo de grano blando se importa de fuera. 
¿Me está diciendo que importan grano todos los años para tener la harina muerta de risa en silos cada vez más enormes?

NO, le he dicho que el CONSUMO INTERNO anual de harina corresponde al 95% de la producción (el 5% restante se exporta), que a su vez asciende a 4.85 millones de toneladas.

En cualquier caso, nadie dice que no coman de todo: si el consumo medio de harinas y azúcares constituye alrededor del 50% del aporte energético (póngale una merma del 20% y déjelo en el 40%, tanto da), sigue quedando el otro 50% (o 60%) para meter el resto de alimentos.
Pero no negará que LA BASE, aquello que constituye la proporción principal, son las harinas y el azúcar.

Y como le digo, esa es LA MEDIA, a saber dónde caerá la mediana o la moda.

Ojo, ni el Estado ni las multinacionales tienen la culpa de lo que yo decido hacer.
De lo que sí tienen la culpa es de *desinformar *para que yo tome *la decisión que más les conviene a ellos, en vez de la que más me conviene a mí*

Y en fin, más que querer que seamos todos gordos y diabéticos (aunque los productores de insulina y de glucómetros, interés tienen), es que NO LES IMPORTA que nos hagamos gordos y diabéticos si ellos ganan más.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Buen vídeo de strongman Gordako, y que viene muy a cuento. Aquí hace una crítica a los veganos, pero que se puede extender perfectamente a los realfooders.



meterse con los veganos es muy fácil, como seguidores de una religión son alérgicos al razonamiento y poseen la verdad, indiscutible por revelada.

ahora, meterse con quien no come nada, salvo excepciones, envuelto en plástico no es tan fácil, verdad?


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Sí?
> ¿Y qué hacen con ellas, según usted, les pegan fuego?
> 
> Digo, porque al año siguiente se vuelve a producir la misma cantidad.
> ...



Yo en mi casa tendré 6 o 7 paquetes de espaguettis, no se cuantas cajas de galletas sin abrir, cornflakes etc...
Confundes comprar con consumir.
Ese 50% no te lo crees ni tú Jack Sparrow. Te lo niego totalmente, la base de la alimentación, y menos en españa, no son las harinas. Afortunadamente nuestra dieta mediterránea tiene todo tipo de alimentos en el mix nutricional, que compensan mucho el consumo base de harinas, que ojo puede ser cierta en otros países donde tengan difícil acceso a carnes, verduras, pescados y frutas frescas.

Las harinas se consumen al desayunar, y un poco más en las siguientes comidas. Y lo más importante, acompañado de otros nutrientes. Por ejemplo, dos tostadas con jamón y algo de fruta. Para comer, un trozo de pan (futuros obesos tipo suputamadre) y a veces un plato de pasta o de arroz de primero, de segundo siempre alguna proteína con carbos o verduras y de postre algo dulce que para vosotros debe ser motivo inquisitorial. Y a la cena, se suele comer menos, huevos pescados, ensaladas etc...

No cuela el mundo que intentáis vender desde la secta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo en mi casa tendré 6 o 7 paquetes de espaguettis, no se cuantas cajas de galletas sin abrir, cornflakes etc...
> Confundes comprar con consumir.
> Ese 50% no te lo crees ni tú Jack Sparrow. Te lo niego totalmente, la base de la alimentación, y menos en españa, no son las harinas. Afortunadamente nuestra dieta mediterránea tiene todo tipo de alimentos en el mix nutricional, que compensan mucho el consumo base de harinas, que ojo puede ser cierta en otros países donde tengan difícil acceso a carnes, verduras, pescados y frutas frescas.
> 
> ...



¿Y los tira, o se los acaba comiendo?

¿Y sigue comprando cuando todavía no los ha consumido?

Es que si la producción es constante y existe demanda, esa producción *tiene que ir a alguna parte.*
Vale que habrá un stock almacenado, pero si ese stock no crece, será porque las gallinas que entran, por las que van saliendo.

Que sí, que habrá merma y parte acabará en la basura, pero es que *aunque aceptáramos que en vez de ser el 50% es el 30% *(y ya hablamos de tirar casi la mitad de lo que se compra *de productos poco o nada perecederos*), seguiría siendo *LA BASE*, porque no hay otro grupo de alimentos que aporte una proporción mayor.

¿Comemos más de un 30% de grasas saturadas?
¿De carne?
¿De pescado?
¿De lácteos?
¿De verduras?

¿Hay algún grupo de alimentos, aparte de las harinas refinadas y el azúcar, que represente una proporción mayor de nuestra alimentación?

Desayunamos pan, cereales o bollería
A media mañana, café con bollo unos, bocata otros
En la comida, pan seguro, pasta o arroz de primero con frecuencia
En la merienda, bocadillo o bollería
Y en la cena, que es con pan, ni tan raro echarle pasta a la sopa.

Mientras tanto, en TODOS LOS PRODUCTOS INDUSTRIALES Y PRECOCINADOS nos encontramos su porción de azúcar añadido (que preserva y da alegría), y en muchos nos cuelan HARINAS PARA RELLENAR.

A la comida rápida (pizzas, hamburguesas, perritos calientes, etc) no voy ni a entrar.


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y los tira, o se los acaba comiendo?
> 
> ¿Y sigue comprando cuando todavía no los ha consumido?
> 
> ...



30% ya me lo creo más.
[automerge]1579621360[/automerge]


Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y los tira, o se los acaba comiendo?
> 
> ¿Y sigue comprando cuando todavía no los ha consumido?
> 
> ...



30% ya me lo creo más.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> 30% ya me lo creo más.



¿Y que el 30% del aporte calórico venga de un solo grupo nutricional no lo convierte en la base de la dieta?


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y que el 30% del aporte calórico venga de un solo grupo nutricional no lo convierte en la base de la dieta?



No.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No.



que porcentaje sería suficiente para considerarlo base de la dieta?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ene 2020)

Hace 30.000 años, una tribu del hielo mata a un mamut, se pasan dos meses comiendo únicamente proteínas y grasas saturadas, a cascoporro. Así año tras año, década tras década, centuria tras centuria, milenio tras milenio... Según los figuras grasofobicos las muertes por enfermedad cardiaca, a lo largo del tiempo, se deberían contar por cientos de miles, sino millones. ¿Pruebas y/o evidencias arqueológicas? :0


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y los tira, o se los acaba comiendo?
> 
> ¿Y sigue comprando cuando todavía no los ha consumido?
> 
> ...



que las harinas no tienen nada de malo, pelma, miles de años comiendo pan tus antepasados y ahora son el veneno, de ahí a la carbofobia un pasito, y así andáis.

Que si el trigo es distinto desde hace unas décadas, de acuerdo, pero entonces los panes hechos con otras harinas son perfectamente válidos.

Te pongas como te pongas sólo las dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos han dado excelentes resultados en todo tipo de poblaciones y épocas.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hace 30.000 años, una tribu del hielo mata a un mamut, se pasan dos meses comiendo únicamente proteínas y grasas saturadas, a cascoporro. Así año tras año, década tras década, centuria tras centuria, milenio tras milenio... Según los figuras grasofobicos las muertes por enfermedad cardiaca, a lo largo del tiempo, se deberían contar por cientos de miles, sino millones. ¿Pruebas y/o evidencias arqueológicas? :0



eso no se sabe, lo supones, los restos de los que se dispone de heces del mesolítico no indican precisamente ese tipo de dieta. 

De todas formas cualquier resto del que se dispone implica lo que se comió en esa comida, no lo que se comiera en general.

Dada la total ausencia de adaptaciones específicas de ningún tipo para el procesamiento de grandes cantidades de proteínas y grasas saturadas ni colesterol exógeno, está claro que las dietas tipo esquimal son bastantes recientes y siempre les han dado pésimos resultados a esas poblaciones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso no se sabe, lo supones,



Pues en la edad del hielo como no comieran tundra y nieve ya me dirás. En serio sugus, no hagas el ridículo


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> La mayoría de esas harinas producidas no se consumen todas, ni en un año, ni en dos. Anda elabora otro argumento mejor listillo.
> 
> Repito, la mayoría de españoles no basan su dieta en harinas y azúcares. Comen de TODO. Carnes, verduras, lácteos, frutas y por supuesto también harinas y azúcares. Esa cosmogonía que tenéis montada de que la gente está todo el día comiendo bollos y chocolate, solo es un invento mental vuestro.
> Claro que hay gente que abusa de las harinas y son subnormales, como en todos los lados. Pero ni el Estado, ni las multinacionales ''que quieren que seamos todos gordos y diabéticos'' tienen la culpa de nuestra subnormalidad.



Joder no habia visto que te han dado con la produccion de harina en toda la cara y tu respuesta es para mandarte al colegio de nuevo.

A ver te lo explico yo con un muñeco de Coco si quieres. Se llama produccion ANUAL porque se produce todos los años.

Ahora te puedo explicar el significado de arriba y abajo si quieres, pero eso se consume al AÑO. Le echan mil mierdas para que el producto dure (y tu te lo comas) pero no se pueden dejar harinas envejecer dos años que simplemente se enrancia y la tendrian que tirar.

Que paciencia esta teniendo Smiling contigo la virgen.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y que el 30% del aporte calórico venga de un solo grupo nutricional no lo convierte en la base de la dieta?



En la primera visita del endocrino a mi familiar diabetico le dijo que tenia que tomar de 50-60% de hidratos en su dieta, y que daba igual un trozo de pan que una manzana, que se pinchase a chorro que lo paga la seguridad social. Ese es el nivel en la medicina y este se extraña de que haya mucha gente que solo coma de precocinados, que por cierto se venden a toneladas. Nestle, Bimbo y demas no son gigantes industriales por la gracia de Dios...

Le prepare una dieta a la endocrina para una semana sin meter ni un gramo de harina y la señora flipaba. No consegui pasar del 50% y salian cantidades de comida (fruta, arroz y patata sobre todo) imposible para comerse un adolescente.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues en la edad del hielo como no comieran tundra y nieve ya me dirás. En serio sugus, no hagas el ridículo



el ser humano no se convirtió en un depredador eficiente hasta hace unos 40000 años, la respuesta es que sencillamente no vivían en medio de la nieve, vivían en la periferia o en microclimas. 

Y es lo que muestran los pocos restos que heces y dientes de los que se disponen, comían bastante vegetales y un 75% de proteína animal, el resto era de origen vegetal.

El ridículo es intentar manejar la disonancia cognitiva de pensar que la carne es la dieta óptima para el ser humano cuando resulta que las poblaciones que más comen, ahora y siempre, son las que menos viven y las más enfermas.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En la primera visita del endocrino a mi familiar diabetico le dijo que tenia que tomar de 50-60% de hidratos en su dieta, y que daba igual un trozo de pan que una manzana, que se pinchase a chorro que lo paga la seguridad social. Ese es el nivel en la medicina y este se extraña de que haya mucha gente que solo coma de precocinados, que por cierto se venden a toneladas. Nestle, Bimbo y demas no son gigantes industriales por la gracia de Dios...
> 
> Le prepare una dieta a la endocrina para una semana sin meter ni un gramo de harina y la señora flipaba. No consegui pasar del 50% y salian cantidades de comida (fruta, arroz y patata sobre todo) imposible para comerse un adolescente.



qué puto gañán, que no se puede comer esa cantidad ni un adolescente. Y los de okinawa comiendo 3000 calorías diarias con un 80% de carbohidratos.

No tienes ni puta idea de nutrición.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué puto gañán, que no se puede comer un adolescente. Y los de okinawa comiendo 3000 calorías diarias con un 80% de carbohidratos.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de nutrición.



Calla inutil que no has visto la dieta que diseñe.

Por supuesto habia carne pescado y grasa QUE NO PODIA FALTAR y era el 50% de las calorias y el otro 50% intente que fuesen de fruta, verdura y tuberculos poco feculentos, algo de patata y algo de arroz, y algo mas de legumbres.

Siempre intentando que fuesen hidratos de IG MEDIO Y BAJO QUE ERAN PARA UN DIABETICO TIPO I.

Hasta que me contestes si has tenido algun glucometro y tablas de diabetico en la mano mejor no opines sobre este tema que quedas como un gañanaco.

Pd. Este hilo es un detector de cuñaos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el ser humano no se convirtió en un depredador eficiente hasta hace unos 40000 años, la respuesta es que sencillamente no vivían en medio de la nieve, vivían en la periferia o en microclimas.
> 
> Y es lo que muestran los pocos restos que heces y dientes de los que se disponen, comían bastante vegetales y un 75% de proteína animal, el resto era de origen vegetal.
> 
> El ridículo es intentar manejar la disonancia cognitiva de pensar que la carne es la dieta óptima para el ser humano cuando resulta que las poblaciones que más comen, ahora y siempre, son las que menos viven y las más enfermas.



AFIRMACION DE SUGUS:
'pensar que la carne es la dieta óptima para el ser humano cuando resulta que las poblaciones que más comen, ahora y siempre, son las que menos viven'





Boooooooommm! 
(Es la ultima moda del floro y lo uso para derroir veganos fantasiosos)

El estudio de China que año se publico Sugus?

Pues eso, explicame las cifras en esos paises de comecarnes. Ni en los años 60 (con pocos procesados) ni pasado el 2000 (con bastantes procesados) vivian mas los Chinos...ejem.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el ser humano no se convirtió en un depredador eficiente hasta hace unos 40000 años



Madre del amor hermoso las barbaridades que hay que leer, me vas a provocar un glaucoma o algo así. Para hace 40.000 años el neandertal y el sapiens sapiens ya habían exterminado a todos los grandes mamíferos de los principales continentes.

Los homínidos cuando África Oriental pierde los grandes bosques tienen que readaptarse a un mundo tremendamente hostil o desaparecer, de comer frutos, gusanos (sí gusanos) y otros pequeños mamíferos (sí, mamíferos) bajo la protección de las copas de los árboles ahora tienen que hacerlo en una sabana, algo que provoca que sólo los más altos y después los bípedos sobrevivan, porque podían elevarse por encima de esa sabana para atisbar a los depredadores, no sólo para huir de ellos, sino, lee bien, para saber donde estaban zampando una presa y esperar para poder carroñear los restos. Ese carroñeo carnívoro, en un entorno con pocos frutos, provocó que su estómago se hiciera más pequeño y su cerebro más grande. Llegamos así al Ergaster, preceptor del Erectus. Del Ergaster se tienen constancia de los primeros hogares, pero seguramente se trataba de una recolección fortuita del fuego y no de su domesticación, hace un millón y medio de años. A partir de aquí la cosa se acelera bastante con el Erectus y las ramificaciones por todo el mundo, con un fuego controlado que los convierte en amos y señores de la caza, a la que se dedican en cuerpo y alma, como atestigua su aspecto, sus utensilios, sus restos carnívoros y un largo etc que no vale ni la pena relatarte, porque no te sale de los huevos entender. El neandertal, considerado el gran cazador, se adaptará perfectamente al frío, y se hibridará con el heredero del erectus africano, el sapiens sapiens, que dará con mayor o menor fortuna (tú) en lo que somos hoy día. De ahí que te siente de puta madre comer un poco de hígado de res que te sacie, y no tanto lamer el moho de una piedra húmeda como sugieres que hicieron nuestros ancestros en la edad del hielo.

El homo sapiens habría sido clave en la extinción de grandes herbívoros en Sudamérica

Les gustaba tanto la hierba que se la comieron toda y por eso se extinguieron los grandes mamíferos   

La sospechosa coincidencia entre la llegada humana y las extinciones

Una oleada antigua de extinciones de grandes mamíferos fue provocada por humanos primitivos


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No.



Porque es usted muy obstinado, no porque no lo sea. Ya se niega a conceder el punto por un absurdo orgullo.
Y recuerde que estamos hablando de que, según usted, el 40% de la harina consumida acabara en la basura...

...pese a que, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura los hogares desperdician:

- 9173 toneladas de bollería/pastelería (~60% harina)
- 6901 toneladas de cereales (~100% harina)
- 56563 toneladas de pan fresco (~60% harina)
- 5762 toneladas de pan industrial (~60%harina)
- 4573 toneladas de pasta fresca (~70% harina)
- 5700 toneladas de pasta seca (~90% harina
- 5672 toneladas de pizza (~50% harina)
- 9515 toneladas de tartas y pasteles (~50% harina)

Eso nos daría un desperdicio de harina de 65725 toneladas al año.
Como quiera que el desperdicio de los hogares representa el 42% del desperdicio total, queda AMPLIAMENTE DEL LADO DE LA SEGURIDAD suponer que las proporciones de desperdicio son iguales en el resto de sectores (producción, distribución y restauración), dado que la harina es un producto poco perecedero.

Así, el desperdicio total de harina estimado sería de COMO MUCHO de 156488 toneladas al año. 
Eso no es el 40% de la producción anual: *ES EL 3,4%*

Es decir, que *el 96.6% de las 4.6 millones de toneladas de harina que consume España SE LA ENCAJAN LOS ESPAÑOLES *
Es decir, que* DE MEDIA, un español se jala 96.6 kilos de harina al año.*
Es decir, que* DE MEDIA, un español recibe 963.35 kcal al día proviniente de la harina*

Sumando las 279 kcal diarias que provienen del azúcar, y considerando un consumo medio de 2600 kcal/día, *el 47,8% del aporte calórico medio de los españoles sale de harinas y azúcares*

El 30% ya era mucho, y más que suficiente como para considerarlo la base de la alimentación.
Pero es que NO ES EL 30, ES EL 47,8, prácticamente la mitad.

*¿Aún insistirá en que en España la alimentación no se basa en el consumo de harinas y azúcares?*


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que las harinas no tienen nada de malo, pelma, miles de años comiendo pan tus antepasados y ahora son el veneno, de ahí a la carbofobia un pasito, y así andáis.
> 
> Que si el trigo es distinto desde hace unas décadas, de acuerdo, pero entonces los panes hechos con otras harinas son perfectamente válidos.
> 
> Te pongas como te pongas sólo las dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos han dado excelentes resultados en todo tipo de poblaciones y épocas.



Y dale molino.

Aparcando el hecho de que las harinas modernas NO SON IGUALES a las antiguas (y no sólo porque el trigo no sea el mismo, ojo) hay que entender que *el paradigma de idoneidad cambia en base a, al menos, estos dos factores*:

- *ESCASEZ vs ABUNDANCIA: *

En un entorno de escasez, la aparición de problemas metabólicos será testimonial, porque la alimentación NO ES AD LIBITUM sino que está limitada porque el alimento es escaso. Del mismo modo, en un entorno de escasez la alimentación basada en harina presenta la indudable ventaja de ser MUCHO MENOS ESCASA, de suerte que el éxito de las civilizaciones cuya alimentación se basa en la harina reside en el hecho de que SUS CIUDADANOS NO MUEREN DE HAMBRE. 

En un entorno de abundancia, en cambio, la alimentación SÍ ES AD LIBITUM, por lo que el potencial adictivo de las harinas (y aún más del azúcar) puede desarrollarse causando sobreconsumo que desencadena problemas metabólicos. Además, en un entorno de abundancia la ventaja competitiva que ofrecía la harina se desvanece: el alimento no escasea ni para culturas farináceas ni para las que no lo son.

- *BAJA vs ALTA LONGEVIDAD:*

En un entorno de baja longevidad, los problemas metabólicos no tienen oportunidad de convertirse en causa primaria de enfermedad y muerte. 
El deterioro del sistema endocrino es paulatino, y como ya he expuesto varias veces depende de una larga serie de factores, no sólo de la alimentación. En el pasado esos factores ralentizaban (incluso compensaban) el deterioro metabólico hasta el punto en que antes de llegar a tener problemas metabólicos YA TE HABÍAS MUERTO DE OTRA COSA.

En cambio, en un entorno de alta longevidad en el que la mayoría de la población pasará de los 70-80 años, sí que hay tiempo para que el sistema metabólico se deteriore hasta el punto de ser causa primaria de enfermedad y muerte. Máxime cuando el cambio de hábitos que nos trae la vida moderna (estrés, sedentarismo, malos patrones de sueño, la insistencia en pasarse todo el día pastando, etc) ACELERA la degradación del sistema endocrino.

AÑADO: por enredar, aceptemos como postulado (es decir, sin demostración) que fuera cierto que las dietas altas o muy altas en carbohidratos han dado excelentes resultados en todas las épocas.
¿Significa eso necesariamente que también los darán ahora que, como mínimo, han cambiado los dos paradigmas que expongo arriba?
*¿No podría ser que, dados los cambios del estilo de vida moderno, basar la dieta en carbohidratos ya no sea idóneo, sino que de hecho se torne perjudicial?*


----------



## xvnktt (22 Ene 2020)

A mí el pan directamente es que me sienta mal así que algo falla sea el gluten o lo que sea. Es un alimento que no interesa, porque no sienta bien al tubo digestivo y porque engorda aunque me guste el sabor


----------



## McNulty (22 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Porque es usted muy obstinado, no porque no lo sea. Ya se niega a conceder el punto por un absurdo orgullo.
> Y recuerde que estamos hablando de que, según usted, el 40% de la harina consumida acabara en la basura...
> 
> ...pese a que, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura los hogares desperdician:
> ...



Jajaja increíble como te montas la película para que encaje en tus ideas. Datos todos que los interpretas como te sale de la polla. Además añades decimales para ser más creíble ante tu secta.

Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el 40% de la harina consumida acabe en la basura, sino en la despensa, en almacenes, en naves etc.. Otra increíble ventaja de las harinas frente a otros alimentos es que son productos no perecederos como bien has apuntado.

Aún así, y aceptando tus cálculos ficticios, veo más realista el 30% que el 50%. Y si fuera el 50%, tampoco sería tan grave y apocalíptico, siempre y cuando se consuman de forma equilibrada y mezcladas con frutas, lácteos, proteínas y grasas.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el 40% de la harina consumida acabe en la basura, sino en la despensa, en almacenes, en naves etc..



tampoco has respondido que se hace con ella.
ten en cuenta que necesitas ampliar los almacenes todos los años. la despensa casera no puedes.


----------



## boogie boom (22 Ene 2020)

Yo creo que el troll este ni siquiera lee lo que le responden. Dice siempre lo mismo y no rebate nada.

Al ignore.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Jajaja increíble como te montas la película para que encaje en tus ideas. Datos todos que los interpretas como te sale de la polla. Además añades decimales para ser más creíble ante tu secta.
> 
> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que el 40% de la harina consumida acabe en la basura, sino en la despensa, en almacenes, en naves etc.. Otra increíble ventaja de las harinas frente a otros alimentos es que son productos no perecederos como bien has apuntado.



¿Y dónde están los siempre crecientes silos de harina?
La densidad aparente de la harina ronda los 500 kg/m3.

Ya hemos determinado que se desperdicia aproximadamente un 3,4% de la harina que se consume en España, eso dejaría (según usted) un 36,6% de la producción anual acumulándose en almacenes.
Eso son 1.68 millones de toneladas, es decir, 3.36 millones de m^3 al año acumulándose, al parecer, en despensas infinitas y silos sin fondo.

Por no hablar de la SOBERANA ESTUPIDEZ de importar trigo como para fabricar 2 millones de toneladas de harina para luego dejar que se acumule en el almacén.
No, si se importa trigo para fabricar harina es porque se vende toda.

Idem con la fabricación de alimentos derivados de la harina: si tienes el almacén hasta las orejas de espaguetis sin vender no sigues comprando harina para seguir fabricando y aumentando stock, con el coste que conlleva el espacio de almacenaje.

Así que la presunta acumulación de farináceos debería darse en los hogares.

En España hay 18 millones de hogares acumulando farináceos como locos, así que, siempre de media, cada hogar acumula 93.3 kg de harina y derivados al año.
Eso no son 6 o 7 paquetes de espaguetis, son cerca de 200 paquetes de espaguetis, CADA AÑO.

Es decir, que al cabo de 5 años, el hogar medio habría acumulado 1000 paquetes de espaguetis en su despensa.

No ¿verdad?

Claro que no: existe un almacenamiento de derivados de la harina NO PERECEDEROS que será más o menos constante, por lo que de cara a estimar el consumo a partir de la producción y el desperdicio la cantidad almacenada es irrelevante:
O se consume y se repone, o se tira y se registra en el apartado de desperdicio, o se mantiene y no afecta al cálculo.



> Aún así, y aceptando tus cálculos ficticios, veo más realista el 30% que el 50%. Y si fuera el 50%, tampoco sería tan grave y apocalíptico, siempre y cuando se consuman de forma equilibrada y mezcladas con frutas, lácteos, proteínas y grasas.



Grave y apocalíptico, pues depende en parte de otros factores (aunque las tasas crecientes de obesidad y diabetes van camino de volverse bastante, bastante apocalípticas).

Pero que representa la base de la dieta en tanto en cuanto ningún otro grupo de alimentos aporta una proporción mayor...

*EDIT:* me acusa de inventarme películas e interpretar datos como me sale de la polla, pero son cálculos a partir de ESTADÍSTICAS PÚBLICAS que sirven para hacer una estimación, en cualquier caso, CON MUCHA MAYOR PROBABILIDAD DE ÉXITO que "me lo saco del ojal en base a lo que a mí me viene pareciendo", que es lo que propone usted.

Proponga otra interpretación o señale dónde le parece que la mía está errada, o enváinesela. 
En un debate serio "tu argumento es una mierda porque yo lo digo" no es un contraargumento, sino un ridículo estrepitoso


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Calla inutil que no has visto la dieta que diseñe.
> 
> Por supuesto habia carne pescado y grasa QUE NO PODIA FALTAR y era el 50% de las calorias y el otro 50% intente que fuesen de fruta, verdura y tuberculos poco feculentos, algo de patata y algo de arroz, y algo mas de legumbres.
> 
> ...



entonces por qué dices que era demasiada cantidad. 


Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale molino.
> 
> Aparcando el hecho de que las harinas modernas NO SON IGUALES a las antiguas (y no sólo porque el trigo no sea el mismo, ojo) hay que entender que *el paradigma de idoneidad cambia en base a, al menos, estos dos factores*:
> 
> ...



antiguamente todo cristo, los que tenían una alta actividad física como los que no, comían una dieta alta en carbohidratos. Creo que que hay una variabilidad pero lo que no apoya la evidencia es que una dieta cetogénica sea sana a largo plazo, ni una dieta alta en grasas, que es la estándar actualmente.

Las zonas azules son zonas tradicionalmente longevas, siempre ha sido así y parte de esa longevidad es debida a su dieta, que es alta en carbohidratos en todas ellas (del 65% de las calorías de carbohidratos para arriba).

Ninguna era vegana, obviamente, pero con un consumo desde muy bajo a bajo de carne, mucho menos que el estandarizado actualmente.

Pero bueno, la evidencia la seguís negando sin ni siquiera mirarla.

No elevo la dieta al altar de la panacea, porque no lo es, la diferencia de longevidad viene a ser de unos 15-20 años en promedio (individualmente puede ser más), actualmente creo que hay otros factores mucho más importantes, pero su efecto ahí está.

Claro que puede ser útil en momentos puntuales una dieta cetogénica, o el tema de no comer ningún alimento con un IG alto y esas cosas, pero la evidencia no apoya la conclusión de que sean elementos decisivos, sobre todo el primero. 

Incluso el tema del gluten es secundario a otros factores, no habría la sensibilidad que efectivamente hay en las nuevas generaciones sin esos factores.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> antiguamente todo cristo, los que tenían una alta actividad física como los que no, comían una dieta alta en carbohidratos. Creo que que hay una variabilidad pero lo que no apoya la evidencia es que una dieta cetogénica sea sana a largo plazo, ni una dieta alta en grasas, que es la estándar actualmente.



Sajodío, porque era eso o el hambre.
Todos comían LO QUE HABÍA, y en un paradigma de escasez el cultivo de cereal para consumo humano es más eficiente que ningún otro sistema.
Note, no obstante, que en muchos lugares LA CAZA ESTABA RESTRINGIDA para el uso y disfrute de los señores, los campesinos se jodían y comían gachas.
Que tengas una dieta alta en carbohidratos porque es lo que hay no significa que esa dieta sea mejor que otra, significa que es mejor que morirse de hambre.

Lo de que la dieta estándar actual es alta en grasas... pues según a qué le llames "alta", supongo, pero es relativamente raro que la dieta estándar de ningún país pase del 30% en grasas, lo que deja un 70% a repartir entre carbohidratos y proteínas, lo que a su vez significa que LAS GRASAS NO REPRESENTAN EL APORTE PRIMARIO.

¿Aun así le quiere llamar "alto en grasas"? Usted mismo.



> Las zonas azules son zonas tradicionalmente longevas, siempre ha sido así y parte de esa longevidad es debida a su dieta, que es alta en carbohidratos en todas ellas (del 65% de las calorías de carbohidratos para arriba).



¡Coño, qué listo es usted! Milenios de alquimia primero y ciencia después tratando de desentrañar el secreto de la longevidad, y resulta que llega usted y descubre el misterio de la piedra filosofal: una dieta alta en carbohidratos.

De que en otras zonas que no son para nada longevas TAMBIÉN la dieta fuera alta en carbohidratos, pa qué vamos a hablar, que nos jode el invento.

No, hijo, no. Las zonas azules presentan (no todas, pero pa qué discutir) dietas altas en carbohidratos, como presentan dietas altas en carbohidratos CASI TODAS LAS ZONAS DEL MUNDO hasta hace como quien dice un cuarto de hora. Cuestión de eficiencia productiva.

Así que pongo seriamente en duda que la longevidad de las zonas azules SE DEBA a su dieta alta en carbohidratos, ya que ese efecto de longevidad no se replica de forma sistemática en otras zonas con similar dieta. Ya será que habrá OTROS FACTORES que impacten sobre la longevidad.



> Ninguna era vegana, obviamente, pero con un consumo desde muy bajo a bajo de carne, mucho menos que el estandarizado actualmente.
> 
> Pero bueno, la evidencia la seguís negando sin ni siquiera mirarla.



Porque NO HABÍA CARNE DISPONIBLE, no por elección propia.



> No elevo la dieta al altar de la panacea, porque no lo es, la diferencia de longevidad viene a ser de unos 15-20 años en promedio (individualmente puede ser más), actualmente creo que hay otros factores mucho más importantes, pero su efecto ahí está.



15-20 años en esperanza de vida, entiendo, entre dietas altas en carbohidratos y dietas ¿cómo?¿Altas DE VERDAD en grasas?¿Altas en proteínas?¿Altas en productos de origen animal?

¿Y cuales son los factores de confusión que puedan afectar a la longevidad y no estén directamente relacionados con la reacción metabólica a la dieta?

¿Son culturas cazadoras, con el riesgo que ello conlleva?
¿Son culturas ganaderas transhumantes, expuestas a los elementos?
¿Son principalmente carnívoros ante la IMPOSIBILIDAD de cultivar en un hábitat natural fuertemente inhóspito?
¿Escasea el alimento?
¿Cual es la esperanza de vida una vez superada la pubertad?
¿Y la tasa de mortalidad en el parto?

A ver si vamos a estar haciéndonos trampas al solitario, y la pretendida longevidad extra no tiene nada que ver con que la gente viva más, sino con que se muere (por otras causas) mucho menos...



> Claro que puede ser útil en momentos puntuales una dieta cetogénica, o el tema de no comer ningún alimento con un IG alto y esas cosas, pero la evidencia no apoya la conclusión de que sean elementos decisivos, sobre todo el primero.
> 
> Incluso el tema del gluten es secundario a otros factores, no habría la sensibilidad que efectivamente hay en las nuevas generaciones sin esos factores.



O no habría la sensibilidad que hay si la proporción de gluten no se hubiera multiplicado desde la introducción del trigo moderno.

O no la habría si no fuera por los chemtrails, o por la radiación cósmica, o porque se le ha montado en el tentáculo al FSM

Una afirmación sin fundamento más de una larga lista de afirmaciones sin fundamento.

¿Conoce usted siquiera UNA persona que, siendo sensible al gluten, haya reducido su consumo de productos de origen animal y aumentado su consumo de carbohidratos y haya dejado de ser sensible al gluten?


----------



## TercioVascongado (22 Ene 2020)

Buenas.

Llevo tiempo leyéndoos y siguiendo los consejos del foro (desde agosto de 2019) y la verdad que estoy contento con la mejora del aspecto físico. La semana pasada me hice una analítica, a ver que os parece. La enfrento a una de 2018 con dieta "normal" (cerveza, pan, pasta, dulces, etc).





Ahora de lunes a viernes sigo una dieta lowcarb basada en carnes, pescado, verduras, grasas sanas (nada de legumbres, pan, cerveza, etc en general fuera hidratos que no sean de verduras) combinado con ayuno intermitente (¿16/8?). Ceno sobre las 21h y como a las 13-14h. No como nada más entre medias. El fin de semana como "normal" y cae alguna cervecita, vino y lo que surja de comer (sin restricciones pero sin abusar tampoco). La analítica es de un lunes por la mañana, en ayunas (después del fin de semana que como digo es sin restricciones, supongo que eso influirá en algún valor).

¿Debería preocuparme por algún valor en concreto? Me gustaría saber el % de grasa corporal pero en ninguna de las dos ocasiones me la han analizado.


----------



## McNulty (22 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y dónde están los siempre crecientes silos de harina?
> La densidad aparente de la harina ronda los 500 kg/m3.
> 
> Ya hemos determinado que se desperdicia aproximadamente un 3,4% de la harina que se consume en España, eso dejaría (según usted) un 36,6% de la producción anual acumulándose en almacenes.
> ...



Estadísticas públicas que interpretas a tu modo. Que me parece perfects que seas antiharinas, pero no digas chorradas apocalípticas para alarmar al personal, y meter vuestra modita nutricional de matute. Lo que estáis consiguiendo es exagerar, y empujar a gente jóven a joderse sus hábitos saludables para que hagan cetósis, ayunos.Con consecuencias imprevisibles, por muchos estudios ''científicos'' que me saques, porque lo mismo hay estudios que justifican una cosa y su contraria, sobre todo el campo de la nutrición.

Ahí tienes los hechos, no hace falta que saques estadísticas concretas:

- Generalización en el consumo de harinas,=mayor esperanza de vida (como nunca antes) en el mundo.
-Prueba material de que lo anterior es cierto = la salud de nuestros padres y abuelos, viviendo hasta los 80 años o más comiendo pan, pasta, cereales etc
- 0 intoxicaciones de harinas y azúcares. 0 intoxicaciones de carbohidratos.
- Bastantes casos de intoxicaciones de carnes y pescados. No estoy en contra del consumo de carne ni de pescado, pero esto es así.
-Regulación y control a nivel estatal de todo lo comemos, cada vez más elevado.
- Las harinas salvan a muchas poblaciones del hambre más absoluta.
- El sobrepeso y la obesidad no solo es por una dieta llena de harinas y azúcares, sino por un estilo de vida sedentario y de 0 actividad física. Por no hablar de que los obesos no solo se inflan a harinas, si no a carnes, a hidraatos, a lácteos etc.
- Y podría seguir...


Como comprenderás, me creo muchísimo más lo que ha funcionado de la tradición, que moditas de gente. Ahora me dirás que la harina no es igual que la que comían nuestros padres y así en bucle. Igual o no, los hechos están ahí, y ni los casos aislados de obesidad y/o diabetes cambian estos hechos.


----------



## Trinitario (22 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sajodío, porque era eso o el hambre.
> Todos comían LO QUE HABÍA, y en un paradigma de escasez el cultivo de cereal para consumo humano es más eficiente que ningún otro sistema.
> Note, no obstante, que en muchos lugares LA CAZA ESTABA RESTRINGIDA para el uso y disfrute de los señores, los campesinos se jodían y comían gachas.
> Que tengas una dieta alta en carbohidratos porque es lo que hay no significa que esa dieta sea mejor que otra, significa que es mejor que morirse de hambre.
> ...




En general estoy bastante de acuerdo en tu post.

Considero que hay un par de cosas que en el hilo a las que no se le ha dado el valor necesario


1) Por un lado a la hora de valorar la esperanza de vida, se toma un valor medio. 

Por poner alguna referencia, entre las poblaciones que se estudiaron en los años 30 (del pasado siglo) y que validaron la efectividad y conveniencia de alimentación lowcarb/cetogénica como forma de alimentación saludable, la mortalidad de muchos de sus individuos era grande, y la esperanza de vida baja.

¿Porque?

Pues morían por accidentes relacionados con su rutina diaria, el clima inhóspito, o su alimentación.

Hablamos de poblaciones indígenas esquimales, de Zambia, o de algunas islas de Nueva Zelanda.

Como curiosidad, ante escasez de hombres jóvenes, no era raro que una mujer joven se emparejara con un anciano.
Pero este anciano conservaba todos sus roles, actividad física, sexual, de caza, etc.

De echo muchas de las enfermedades que por lo común asociación a la vejez están realmente relaciónados a la INSULINORRESISTENCIA y al síndrome metabólico, incluidos los numerosos problemas cognitivos


2) Por otro lado, hay un factor que nos ha acompañado durante toda nuestra evolución, pero que en los últimos"cinco minutos" lo hemos abandonado.

Se trata de la AUTOFAGIA, están más que demostrado s su poderes "regeneradores".

Para llegar a la AUTOFAGIA nada más fácil que el ayuno regular.

No me quiero extender más.
Por mi parte, mis hábitos alimentarios desde hace más de un año son lowcarb, y como únicamente en el mediodía (ayuno 24h).

TODO son mejoras en mi vida.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trinitario (22 Ene 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyéndoos y siguiendo los consejos del foro (desde agosto de 2019) y la verdad que estoy contento con la mejora del aspecto físico. La semana pasada me hice una analítica, a ver que os parece. La enfrento a una de 2018 con dieta "normal" (cerveza, pan, pasta, dulces, etc).
> 
> ...




De tu análisis me llama la atención el nivel de glucosa, és muy elevado.

Es posible que ya tengas un cierto nivel de insulinorresistencia.

En mi caso las últimas analíticas me dan un nivel muy bajo (por debajo de límites inferiores) de glucosa e insulina, y eso que el día anterior me zampé un roscón de Reyes.

Mi doctora se extrañó, le expliqué mi dieta lowcarb y ayuno 24h, y ya le empezó a cuadrar.

Al parecer la Insulinorresistencia es reversible con una alimentación de este tipo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Ene 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> De tu análisis me llama la atención el nivel de glucosa, és muy elevado.
> 
> Es posible que ya tengas un cierto nivel de insulinorresistencia.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un cacharro de medir la glucosa muy a mano y me la tomo de vez en cuando.

Al comenzar la paleo daba valores de 100-105 en ayunas, ahora doy de 85-90.

La resistencia a la insulina me mejoro mucho el segundo año que ya hacia 16/8 y algun dia de 24h.


----------



## TercioVascongado (23 Ene 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> De tu análisis me llama la atención el nivel de glucosa, és muy elevado.
> 
> Es posible que ya tengas un cierto nivel de insulinorresistencia.
> 
> ...





Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo un cacharro de medir la glucosa muy a mano y me la tomo de vez en cuando.
> 
> Al comenzar la paleo daba valores de 100-105 en ayunas, ahora doy de 85-90.
> 
> La resistencia a la insulina me mejoro mucho el segundo año que ya hacia 16/8 y algun dia de 24h.




Gracias. Muy interesante. Lo iré siguiendo a ver cómo evoluciona. La idea es hacerme otro análisis dentro de 6 meses o así.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Ene 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> En general estoy bastante de acuerdo en tu post.
> 
> Considero que hay un par de cosas que en el hilo a las que no se le ha dado el valor necesario
> 
> ...



Hombre, el hilo tiene páginas p'aburrir, y viene de otro que sobrepasó las 1000, así que no le voy a tener en cuenta que no haya encontrado las numerosas referencias (mías en discusiones recurrentes con Sunwukung sobre la longevidad de las culturas cazadoras) al hecho de que la esperanza de vida se ve fuertemente lastrada tanto por las altas tasas de mortalidad neonatal e infantil como por la mortandad prematura inherente a un estilo de vida peligroso como es el del cazador nómada.

Idem con el tema de la insulinorresistencia: no en vano aquí muchos sospechamos que el alzheimer y la demencia senil son una especie de diabetes tipo 3.



> 2) Por otro lado, hay un factor que nos ha acompañado durante toda nuestra evolución, pero que en los últimos"cinco minutos" lo hemos abandonado.
> 
> Se trata de la AUTOFAGIA, están más que demostrado s su poderes "regeneradores".
> 
> ...



Idem: el ayuno es otro de los caballos de batalla en el hilo, introducido (vía adrenocromo, si no recuerdo mal) por la ingente cantidad de información valiosa y científicamente refrendada del blog del doctor Jason Fung.

Un servidor hace, como usted, OMD (one meal a day) entre semana y ayunos más largos (hasta 3 días, de momento) de forma esporádica.

El modelo de obesidad y diabetes basado en la insulina es el que, en mi opinión, mejor explica toda la casuística que traen al hilo tanto defensores como detractores del estilo de vida low-carb (cosa que otros modelos, como el nefasto modelo del balance calórico o el no-modelo basado en cherry-picking y fe del estilo de vida plant-based).

Y antes de que los de siempre me salten a la yugular con la carbofobia, señalaré que el estilo de vida low-carb es casi el único posible si se decide uno a evitar las harinas refinadas, el azúcar y en general los carbohidratos de asimilación ultrarrápida:

*DESAFÍO a quien se atreva a diseñar una dieta de 2500 kcal que pase del 30-35% de carbos sin incluir pan, pasta, patatas ni arroz, y que sea físicamente posible encajarse sin pasarse todo el día rumiando*


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Estadísticas públicas que interpretas a tu modo. Que me parece perfects que seas antiharinas, pero no digas chorradas apocalípticas para alarmar al personal, y meter vuestra modita nutricional de matute. Lo que estáis consiguiendo es exagerar, y empujar a gente jóven a joderse sus hábitos saludables para que hagan cetósis, ayunos.Con consecuencias imprevisibles, por muchos estudios ''científicos'' que me saques, porque lo mismo hay estudios que justifican una cosa y su contraria, sobre todo el campo de la nutrición.
> 
> Ahí tienes los hechos, no hace falta que saques estadísticas concretas:
> 
> ...






Pa usté.

Tres páginas rebatiendo y desmontando cada uno de sus argumentos, y cuando ya no le queda ninguno, lo que hace es volverlos a presentar como si no hubieran sido rebatidos.

Usted no está interesado en desentrañar la verdad, sino en tener razón, así que esto no es un debate, sino un diálogo de sordos.


----------



## LuisNu (23 Ene 2020)

Acabo de registrarme en el foro sólo para poder deciros que llevo siguiendo este hilo muchísimo tiempo. Aunque siempre hay algún debate abierto que no termina de resolverse, creo que estáis dando datos muy interesantes.


----------



## xvnktt (23 Ene 2020)

Ya me he quedado más tranqui con respecto al tema de si el ayuno aumenta o disminuye el riesgo de diabetes tipo II (llevo haciendo 18:6 de lunes a viernes más o menos desde abril) 

Era un estudio en ratas el que decía que el riesgo aumentaba y parece que no se llegó a publicar, solo hay un abstract que se presentó en un congreso. 

Intermittent Fasting Decreases Diabetes Risk, Confirm World Experts 



Spoiler



In the past few days, some controversial claims have grabbed our attention, suggesting that intermittent fasting may increase the risk of diabetes. The findings were announced at an annual meeting organised by the European Society of Endocrinology. So the big question is: how reasonable are these claims?
Well, if you talk to global authorities on the subject, they will tell you that the opposite is true. Intermittent fasting actually _decreases_ the risk of diabetes. Plus these experts have proven scientific research to back their side of the debate.
We asked intermittent fasting researcher and Associate Professor of Nutrition, Dr Krista Varardy Ph.D. as well as Nephrologist, intermittent fasting expert, author of _The Diabetes Code_ and _The Complete Guide to Fasting_, Dr Jason Fung, to give us the facts.





*HOW ACCURATE IS THIS STUDY?*
Regarding the research paper that claims intermittent fasting might increase the risk of diabetes, Dr Krista Varady is quick to highlight the fact that paper is currently unpublished and is not peer-reviewed. On top of that, the study was not conducted on humans, so we should be careful when weighing up its conclusions. That’s code for: the results are murky and we are sceptical.
“The study was also done on rodents, and while there is certainly no doubt that more research can be done, it’s worthwhile bearing in mind that there are fundamental differences between rats and humans. As the findings haven’t been published and only the abstract is available, it’s difficult to ascertain the exact methods used, and almost impossible to apply these findings to the human population,” says Dr Varady.
In fact, Dr Jason Fung thinks this is all a big hoo-ha over nothing. “It was basically a study on rats. An abstract that got a bit of media attention. Ultimately it’s an attention-grabbing headline without any real reason for concern,” says Dr Fung.
Dr Fung has decoded the facts behind the headlines and explains there’s no cause for concern. “These findings are completely at odds with all current evidence and clinical experience,” he confirms.
*PROVEN RESEARCH ON INTERMITTENT FASTING AND DIABETES*
Dr. Fung has been successfully reversing type 2 diabetes in humans using dietary strategies including intermittent fasting for over five years with some notable success, including published case studies in medical literature. So we trust that he knows what he’s talking about!
What about the existing, scientifically-proven evidence about intermittent fasting and diabetes? In a nutshell, everything points to suggest fasting can actually improve health (and diabetes risk) in a variety of different ways. Boo-ya!
“Current research in humans shows that intermittent fasting lowers glucose, insulin and insulin resistance in obese and pre-diabetic subjects,” explains Dr. Varady. “We definitely need more research in the diabetic population, but so far, all the findings show improvements in glucose regulation.”
Should we be worried about these new findings? Dr Fung’s response is immediate and resounding: “No. We have thousands of years of humans fasting with no increased risk of diabetes. Diabetes exploded in the 1990s when people stopped fasting. If you don’t eat, you rest the pancreas, you don’t damage it. That’s why pancreatitis is treated with bowel rest.”
On top of this, intermittent fasting has also been shown to reduce blood pressure, bad cholesterol levels and biomarkers for age-related diseases like heart disease, diabetes and Alzheimer’s disease
The bottom line: This is one unpublished study that wasn’t peer-reviewed. Compare that to decades of published, peer-reviewed findings which show the benefits of intermittent fasting, and the scales tip unequivocally.
_Intermittent fasting for three months decreases pancreatic islet mass and increases insulin resistance in Wistar rats_ by Ana Claudia Munhoz Bonassa and Angelo Rafael Carpinelli was a conference talk discussed at the European Society of Endocrinology annual meeting ECE 2018 on Saturday 19 May 2018. There is no paper available as this is not published work.


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 219326
> 
> 
> Pa usté.
> ...



No has rebatido ninguno, porque los hechos no se pueden rebatir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No has rebatido ninguno, porque los hechos no se pueden rebatir.



Los hechos no son argumentos, para empezar.

Lo que he rebatido no son los hechos, sino los argumentos que usted construye sobre los hechos.
Es decir, he argumentado que los hechos no significan lo que usted dice que significan.

REPASANDO:

_- Generalización en el consumo de harinas,=mayor esperanza de vida (como nunca antes) en el mundo._

Eso no implica que el consumo de harinas sea beneficioso para la salud _per se._

Lo que ha sucedido es que paralelamente a la generalización del consumo de harinas se han dado otras condiciones, la más relevante de las cuales es el avance de la ciencia médica, especialmente si se considera que una de las cosas que más lastra la estadística de esperanza de vida es la muerte neonatal e infantil.


_-Prueba material de que lo anterior es cierto = la salud de nuestros padres y abuelos, viviendo hasta los 80 años o más comiendo pan, pasta, cereales etc_

Error de novato, caer ante el sesgo de supervivencia. La salud de nuestros padres y abuelos es de LOS QUE SOBREVIVIERON a una época en la que ni la medicina estaba tan *extendida* y avanzada, ni la alimentación era tan disponible y abundante.

Que los más resistentes vivan mucho y con buena salud es LO NORMAL, pero no nos dice nada de la esperanza de vida del grupo poblacional al que pertenecen: necesitaríamos saber a qué edades murieron sus coetáneos menos resistentes.



> - 0 intoxicaciones de harinas y azúcares. 0 intoxicaciones de carbohidratos.



Ya, supongo que la gente que sufre coma diabético en realidad no existe.
Ni la diabetes tipo 2 es, en realidad, una intoxicación por exceso de harinas y azúcares.

Ah, tampoco existen los celíacos, es una moda pasajera.

Eso, dejando a un lado que lo de que hay 0 intoxicaciones de harinas y azúcares se lo saca usted de donde se saca el resto de datos: de su experiencia personal extrapolada al conjunto, por no decir del orto.

Intoxicación alimentaria producida por hongos

Alertan por intoxicaciones por consumir pan casero con aditivo prohibido

Ergotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Home | CeliCity



> - Bastantes casos de intoxicaciones de carnes y pescados. No estoy en contra del consumo de carne ni de pescado, pero esto es así.



Bastantes es un dato así como difuso ¿no? ¿Cuántos son bastantes? ¿Uno? ¿Dos? ¿Un millón?
Este "hecho" es un "no-hecho" si no aporta ni datos, ni prevalencia, ni fuentes, ni nada.



> -Regulación y control a nivel estatal de todo lo comemos, cada vez más elevado.



Pero el efecto pernicioso a largo plazo del sobreconsumo de harina y azúcar, ahí sigue, incontestado y sin regular



> - Las harinas salvan a muchas poblaciones del hambre más absoluta.



Y yo tengo un pijama de supermán.
¿Eso es relevante para la discusión, que (le recuerdo) versa sobre los problemas que causa el SOBRECONSUMO de harinas y azúcares EN UN ENTORNO DE ABUNDANCIA?

PUES CLARO que si la alternativa es morirse de hambre, es mejor comer harinas, azúcares, y hasta grillos si se tercia.
Máxime teniendo en cuenta que en un entorno de escasez, lo del sobreconsumo, va a ser que no.



> - El sobrepeso y la obesidad no solo es por una dieta llena de harinas y azúcares, sino por un estilo de vida sedentario y de 0 actividad física. Por no hablar de que los obesos no solo se inflan a harinas, si no a carnes, a hidraatos, a lácteos etc.



A lo que yo le expliqué que, si bien el sedentarismo no ayuda y en cambio la actividad física mitiga, la obesidad y la diabetes NO SE DAN (o al menos se dan mucho menos) en personas que evitan el consumo de harinas refinadas y azúcares.

Sobre el hecho de que los obesos no sólo se inflan a harinas: como ya le expliqué, es la insulina la que gobierna la acumulación o la utilización de las reservas de grasa corporal.
Sin altos niveles de insulina en sangre, acumular grasa es poco menos que imposible.
De ahí que los diabéticos tipo 1 sin medicar (los que NO PRODUCEN INSULINA) estén totalmente esqueléticos y puedan llegar a morir por desnutrición.

Ahora, si le apetece, ignora todas mis explicaciones y me vuelve a sacar la misma lista de hechos (reales e imaginarios) que en realidad no demuestran lo que usted pretende.


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Los hechos no son argumentos, para empezar.
> 
> Lo que he rebatido no son los hechos, sino los argumentos que usted construye sobre los hechos.
> Es decir, he argumentado que los hechos no significan lo que usted dice que significan.
> ...




- La defensa de unos hechos, si que son argumentos. Argumentos contra el que niega esos hechos, es decir, contra ti. Los hechos tienen un límite de interpretación, límite que te pasas por el forro, y yéndote del tema, aportando datos que ni niegan ni afirman nada sobre esos hechos. Que tengas que estirar tanto el chicle argumentativo para tener razón, solo puede significar una cosa, sectarismo, que no es más que un mecanismo de defensa para negar algo evidente.

- El concepto ''beneficioso'' lo metes tú porque quieres. Yo no he hablado en ningún momento de más o menos beneficioso. Pero no es ninguna casualidad que la generalización del consumo de harinas, coincida con la etapa más prolífica a nivel poblacional de toda la historia de la humanidad, y que esos miles de nacidos estén completamente sanos habiendo comido harinas durante su infancia y su adultez. Te guste o no, esto es así.

- Es decir que hace 20 años, mis padres no tenían acceso a la medicina que tenemos ahora, ni la alimentación era tan accesible como ahora. En España hace 30 años estábamos en plena guerra mundial según usted. Ok. Ni me molesto en responderte racionalmente a esta gilipollez.

- Comparadas con las intoxicaciones debidas a carne o a pescado, son ridículas. 0. Investigue de donde ha salido el virus de china. Tu estrategia es decontextualizar continuamente lo que digo, aislarlo, y ridiculizarlo. Ya me sé esas tretas racionales de sobra. Si digo 0 intoxicaciones se entiende perfectamente, al menos alguien que dos neuronas, que no es literal.

- ''Efecto pernicioso del sobreconsumo de harinas'', lo mismo con cualquier sobreconsumo de cualquier alimento. Nada nuevo. Quizá este argumento os joda especialmente a los realfooders, que estáis todos los putos días comiendo carne. Pues sí, seguramente tengáis consecuencias inesperado en vuestra salud por un sobreconsumo irracional de carne.

- Mira, usted mismo ya ha encontrado el primer beneficio que tienen las harinas. Enhorabuena. Beneficio, el de impedir que gente en la pobreza se muera de hambre, que no se podría atribuir ni a la carne ni al pescado ni a las hortalizas. Alimentos que diariamente no se puede permitir mucha gente.

- Te vas al extremo para explicar cosas que nadie discute. Los problemas de obesidad y de diabetes son problemas multifactoriales y muy personales. Cada persona y cada genética es un mundo. Pero caéis en una continua exageración, al correlacionar sistemáticamente el consumo de harinas con estos problemas extremos. Su sobreconsumo no niego que produzca tales problemas, si es a lo que refieres.

A mí lo que me sorprende es que discutas tales evidencias/hechos, pero bueno, allá tú.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> - La defensa de unos hechos, si que son argumentos. Argumentos contra el que niega esos hechos, es decir, contra ti. Los hechos tienen un límite de interpretación, límite que te pasas por el forro, y yéndote del tema, aportando datos que ni niegan ni afirman nada sobre esos hechos. Que tengas que estirar tanto el chicle argumentativo para tener razón, solo puede significar una cosa, sectarismo, que no es más que un mecanismo de defensa para negar algo evidente.



No niego hechos, sino afirmaciones que pongo en duda porque no las refrenda con fuentes ni con datos.
Otros hechos los acepto como razonables, pero discrepo en el valor que usted les da
Y aún otros, los acepto y acepto también su interpretación.

Si "estiro tanto el chicle" es porque quiero analizar los argumentos desde varios ángulos. Desde muchos de ellos, su argumentación es de todo menos "evidente". ALGUIEN está siendo sectario, eso seguro.



> - El concepto ''beneficioso'' lo metes tú porque quieres. Yo no he hablado en ningún momento de más o menos beneficioso. Pero no es ninguna casualidad que la generalización del consumo de harinas, coincida con la etapa más prolífica a nivel poblacional de toda la historia de la humanidad, y que esos miles de nacidos estén completamente sanos habiendo comido harinas durante su infancia y su adultez. Te guste o no, esto es así.



El que sea o no una casualidad no se puede afirmar si pruebas.
Le he presentado múltiples factores que explicarían ese aumento de la esperanza de vida CORRELACIONADO TEMPORALMENTE con el aumento del consumo de harinas, y que no probarían que el consumo de harinas no pueda causar problemas en las circunstancias actuales.



> - Es decir que hace 20 años, mis padres no tenían acceso a la medicina que tenemos ahora, ni la alimentación era tan accesible como ahora. En España hace 30 años estábamos en plena guerra mundial según usted. Ok. Ni me molesto en responderte racionalmente a esta gilipollez.



¿sus padres tienen 20 años?¿O 30? Eso explicaría muchas cosas...

Mis padres rondan los 70, nacieron en los compases finales de la posguerra, y no, el ACCESO a la medicina no era entonces el que es ahora, que al menos en este país es (si te esperas la cola) UNIVERSAL Y GRATUITO.

Mi madre y sus hermanos se vacunaron de la polio con vacunas compradas de estraperlo, para que se haga a la idea, y porque en casa de mi abuelo se lo podían permitir. Y porque vivían en Madrid, que en el campo las posibilidades de comprarle según qué cosas a un estraperlista eran casi nulas

Ni en la familia de mi padre ni en la de mi madre hubo mortandad infantil, por motivos análogos, pero sin embargo las abuelas de mi señora (una cuasicentenaria y la otra con más de ochenta), que vivían en el campo y pasaron más de una estrechez, perdieron respectivamente uno y dos hijos antes de cumplir los tres años.

Curiosamente, mis abuelos, a los que nunca les faltó de nada, han fallecido los cuatro: infarto tras años de diabetes tipo 2, cáncer de piel, cáncer de páncreas y una caída tras años de alzheimer.



> - Comparadas con las intoxicaciones debidas a carne o a pescado, son ridículas. 0. Investigue de donde ha salido el virus de china. Tu estrategia es decontextualizar continuamente lo que digo, aislarlo, y ridiculizarlo. Ya me sé esas tretas racionales de sobra. Si digo 0 intoxicaciones se entiende perfectamente, al menos alguien que dos neuronas, que no es literal.



Al contrario. Mi estrategia es exigirle que, si va a afirmar que las intoxicaciones por harina son mucho menos frecuentes (al parecer ya no son 0) que las intoxicaciones por carne o pescado, PRESENTE DATOS.
Si no, no es más que una apreciación SIN FUNDAMENTO.



> - ''Efecto pernicioso del sobreconsumo de harinas'', lo mismo con cualquier sobreconsumo de cualquier alimento. Nada nuevo. Quizá este argumento os joda especialmente a los realfooders, que estáis todos los putos días comiendo carne. Pues sí, seguramente tengáis consecuencias inesperado en vuestra salud por un sobreconsumo irracional de carne.



No voy a ponerme a explicar cómo funciona el mecanismo del hambre, ni por qué el consumo de harinas y azúcares lo exacerba, pero tenga por seguro que una persona metabólicamente sana no come de más (que no es lo mismo que decir que una persona que no come de más estará metabólicamente sana).



> - Mira, usted mismo ya ha encontrado el primer beneficio que tienen las harinas. Enhorabuena. Beneficio, el de impedir que gente en la pobreza se muera de hambre, que no se podría atribuir ni a la carne ni al pescado ni a las hortalizas. Alimentos abundantes que diariamente no se puede permitir mucha gente.



Pos fale. Nadie lo ha negado. Pero NO ES EL TEMA.
Usted ataca un hombre de paja: nadie dice que la harina sea veneno, ni pecado, ni que comerla mate.

Lo que decimos es que la harina, especialmente la refinada, y especialmente en conjunción con un exceso de azúcar, desregula el sistema endocrino y llega a desajustar el mecanismo del hambre.
Unido a una situación de abundancia y disponibilidad de alimentos, tener sobreexcitado el mecanismo del hambre te lleva a comer de más, lo cual daña aún más el sistema endocrino, en un círculo vicioso que es difícil romper si no se sabe qué lo inició.

Obviamente, si ni tomas excesiva azúcar, ni tienes la posibilidad material de comer a todas horas prácticamente sin límite, pues ese peligro desaparece.



> - Te vas al extremo para explicar cosas que nadie discute. Los problemas de obesidad y de diabetes son problemas multifactoriales y muy personales. Cada persona y cada genética es un mundo. Pero caéis en una continua exageración, al correlacionar sistemáticamente el consumo de harinas con estos problemas extremos. Su sobreconsumo no niego que produzca tales problemas, si es a lo que refieres.



Su sobreconsumo es consecuencia directa de su consumo.
En cuanto el equilibrio metaestable de pérdida y recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina se quiebra, se genera una espiral que es muy difícil detener.

Los problemas de obesidad y diabetes serán multifactoriales, PERO TODOS PASAN POR UN ÚNICO NEXO: la sensibilidad a la insulina.

¿Engordas por estrés? Es porque el cortisol te sube la glucemia y obliga al páncreas a liberar insulina de continuo
¿Siempre tienes hambre? Es porque la insulina bloquea el acceso a las reservas de grasa y favorece la retirada de glucosa del torrente sanguíneo, por lo que tu cuerpo interpreta que se está quedando sin combustible.
¿Siempre que haces dieta, rebotas? Es porque la sensibilidad a la insulina marca el peso de equilibrio al que tiendes naturalmente si no restringes lo que comes.
¿No eres capaz de adelgazar? Es porque tienes una resistencia a la insulina tal, que tu nivel de insulina está siempre por las nubes y tu cuerpo no puede quemar grasa. Así que, si entras en déficit calórico, tu cuerpo responde reduciendo el gasto basal, y si ni aun así alcanzas el equilibrio, empieza a catabolizar músculo para compensar.

La sensibilidad a la insulina se puede recuperar de diversas formas, pero siempre se pierde de la misma forma: porque tu nivel de insulina esté siempre elevado.

Evitar los alimentos que causan un fuerte aumento de insulina en sangre, en es contexto, no es sino lo más lógico.



> A mí lo que me sorprende es que discutas tales evidencias/hechos, pero bueno, allá tú.


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Curiosamente, mis abuelos, a los que nunca les faltó de nada, han fallecido los cuatro: infarto tras años de diabetes tipo 2, cáncer de piel, cáncer de páncreas y una caída tras años de alzheimer.



Y que te creías, que eran inmortales? Claro, claro, todo encaja, todo es por la harina refinada.  



Smiling Jack dijo:


> nadie dice que la harina sea veneno, ni pecado, ni que comerla mate.



Pues ya está.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Ene 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues en la edad del hielo como no comieran tundra y nieve ya me dirás. En serio sugus, no hagas el ridículo



Jajjajaj razonar con sunwuku


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Ene 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, el hilo tiene páginas p'aburrir, y viene de otro que sobrepasó las 1000, así que no le voy a tener en cuenta que no haya encontrado las numerosas referencias (mías en discusiones recurrentes con Sunwukung sobre la longevidad de las culturas cazadoras) al hecho de que la esperanza de vida se ve fuertemente lastrada tanto por las altas tasas de mortalidad neonatal e infantil como por la mortandad prematura inherente a un estilo de vida peligroso como es el del cazador nómada.
> 
> Idem con el tema de la insulinorresistencia: no en vano aquí muchos sospechamos que el alzheimer y la demencia senil son una especie de diabetes tipo 3.
> 
> ...



Buscare la dieta que me pidio la endocrina para mi familiar diabetico y la cuelgo aqui. Metia legumbres sin pasarme, fruta y un dia arroz y otro patatas. Tambien metia mucho fruto seco que no estan mal de carbos. Era justo eso 2500 cal y no siendo tan Lowcarb como la mia salia demasiada comida. Lo de llegar al 50% de carbos sin harinuzas, y sin pasarse de patatas o arroz, choca con la realidad (te jodes Sugus).

El chaval diabetico probablemente llega a las 2500 pero bastante alta en grasas. Con grasas es relativamente sencillo. Pilla una bolsa de torreznos y la fulmina. Como buen primal tampoco cuenta calorias, come lo que le sale del rabo.

En los dos años que es diabetico ha pegado el estiron, ya pasa de las famosas 6''. Estara en un 10-12% de grasa corporal. Las glicosiladas alrededor de 6, maravillosas para un diabetico tipo I. Ah y las analiticas todas perfectas para que no salga algun listo.

Si comparamos con sus compañeros diabeticos comeharinas que suelen pincharse a saco, raro es el que baja de glico 7 y hay un mayor IMC que la poblacion general...pues la cosa no va mal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Ene 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Y que te creías, que eran inmortales? Claro, claro, todo encaja, todo es por la harina refinada.



Murieron a edades inusualmente tempranas, excepto mi abuela, que sufrió demencia senil a una edad inusualmente temprana.

Interprételo como quiera, a mí me encaja, pero no voy a decir que prueba nada, porque *la experiencia anecdótica no prueba nada*


----------



## TercioVascongado (24 Ene 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Buen video sobre el colesterol



Muy clave, gracias por adjuntar el vídeo. 

Me ha sacado de dudas respecto a mi última analítica (colesterol total alto, LDL alto, HDL ok, trigliceridos ok).


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Ene 2020)

dieta cetogénica o derroición


----------



## qbit (29 Ene 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> O no entiendes o no quieres entender.
> 
> Triticum aestivum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Ese texto ya no aparece en Wikipedia. Lo han cambiado y puesto en su lugar una traducción de Wikipedia en inglés.

Esto es un foro y "sólo" hay que leer, y aún así mucha gente no quiere o no le interesa eso. Calculad hablando, como me ha pasado esta tarde a mí. Es que no me dejaban ni hablar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Ene 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Ese texto ya no aparece en Wikipedia. Lo han cambiado y puesto en su lugar una traducción de Wikipedia en inglés.
> 
> Esto es un foro y "sólo" hay que leer, y aún así mucha gente no quiere o no le interesa eso. Calculad hablando, como me ha pasado esta tarde a mí. Es que no me dejaban ni hablar.



Y serian gordos que han pasado ppr mil dietas, que son los que mas tienen que callar.


----------



## xvnktt (30 Ene 2020)

El ayuno temporal podría optimizar la inmunoterapia frente al cáncer de pulmón | madrimasd

*El ayuno temporal podría optimizar la inmunoterapia frente al cáncer de pulmón*
*Investigadores españoles confirman que ciclos cortos de ayuno aumentan el rendimiento de la terapia contra tumores de pulmón con anti PD1 en modelos animales*


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (2 Feb 2020)

xvnktt dijo:


> El ayuno temporal podría optimizar la inmunoterapia frente al cáncer de pulmón | madrimasd
> 
> *El ayuno temporal podría optimizar la inmunoterapia frente al cáncer de pulmón*
> *Investigadores españoles confirman que ciclos cortos de ayuno aumentan el rendimiento de la terapia contra tumores de pulmón con anti PD1 en modelos animales*



El dia que lleguen a la conclusion de que el ayuno y dieta LCHF hace mas que el tratamiento les puede joder el negocio.

Hace poco entro el Sr de la pagina cancer integral al hilo. Algunos estudios eran demoledores.

Uno habian dos grupos con metastasis y quimio, uno con dieta cetogenica y otro de control.

El de control palmaron todos a los dos años y el cetogenico aun no habia palmado ninguno.

La pagina estaba llena de estudios que se veian mejoras pero ese concretamente es brutal.


----------



## qbit (3 Feb 2020)

Murcianodelnorte dijo:


> Uno habian dos grupos con metastasis y quimio, uno con dieta cetogenica y otro de control.
> 
> El de control palmaron todos a los dos años y el cetogenico aun no habia palmado ninguno.
> 
> La pagina estaba llena de estudios que se veian mejoras pero ese concretamente es brutal.



Siempre me he preguntado sobre la difícil moralidad de esa clase de estudios.

Están viendo que se están muriendo en un grupo y no hacen nada, como pasarles al grupo de los que viven más. ¿Hicieron una reunión para decírselo a los del grupo que estaban muriendo? Por eso otros lo hacen con animales, pero el resultado no es tan extrapolable a humanos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Feb 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado sobre la difícil moralidad de esa clase de estudios.
> 
> Están viendo que se están muriendo en un grupo y no hacen nada, como pasarles al grupo de los que viven más. ¿Hicieron una reunión para decírselo a los del grupo que estaban muriendo? Por eso otros lo hacen con animales, pero el resultado no es tan extrapolable a humanos.



Lo están haciendo a nivel mundial y les va a importar un grupito


----------



## happyhouse (4 Feb 2020)

«A mí no me gustan las pirámides, porque son tan antiguas como las de los egipcios…» 

Y va el tío y se lleva el Lego que tenía en casa para montar la peor pirámide que jamás vayas a ver. La dieta que más cojea del mundo mundial. La carne, el pescado o los huevos, ni siquiera los menciona.


----------



## woctas (4 Feb 2020)

Buenas a todos. Desde hace un tiempo a esta parte me cuesta bastante respirar. Respiro más fuerte que antes. No estoy gordo, me sobran entre 3 y 5 kilos. Pero hago bastante deporte. De 3 a 5 días a la semana.
Lo que si hago es comer bastante mal. Cervezas me tomo unas cuantas también a la semana.
Me preocupa el tema de grasa visceral.
A alguien le pasa?
Tengo 30 años y soy un paranoico.
Creo que debería comer mejor, el problema es la falta de tiempo


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2020)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Desde hace un tiempo a esta parte me cuesta bastante respirar. Respiro más fuerte que antes. No estoy gordo, me sobran entre 3 y 5 kilos. Pero hago bastante deporte. De 3 a 5 días a la semana.
> Lo que si hago es comer bastante mal. Cervezas me tomo unas cuantas también a la semana.
> Me preocupa el tema de grasa visceral.
> A alguien le pasa?
> ...



Cada vez que leo que alguien experimenta 'oclusion pulmonar' le digo lo mismo.

Deja una semanita TODOS los lacteos. Si despues de esa semana respiras mejor ya sabes lo que hay.


----------



## woctas (4 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cada vez que leo que alguien experimenta 'oclusion pulmonar' le digo lo mismo.
> 
> Deja una semanita TODOS los lacteos. Si despues de esa semana respiras mejor ya sabes lo que hay.



En serio?
Porque mi novia me dice que respiro muy fuerte. Siempre fui de muy pocas pulsaciones. Y ahora parece que me fumo una cajetilla de tabaco diaria.
Voy a probar lo que me dices.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Feb 2020)

woctas dijo:


> En serio?
> Porque mi novia me dice que respiro muy fuerte. Siempre fui de muy pocas pulsaciones. Y ahora parece que me fumo una cajetilla de tabaco diaria.
> Voy a probar lo que me dices.



Soy alergico al acaro del polvo y vale, si trasteo en algun armario noto mucosidad. Hace unos años ya me cargaba de mocos hasta en exteriores.

Llego la cosa a que los antihistaminicos no me arreglaban y tenia que ir con el ventolin en bolsillo. Tenia hasta ataques de asma. Por las noches no conocia otra cosa que la nariz tapada.

Deje la leche, los yogures y el queso radical, y a la semana respiraba de puta madre y hasta hoy. De eso hace seis años.

Es muy conocida la intolerancia a la lactosa, que te vas de patilla. Menos conocida es la alergia a la proteina de la leche (caseina).

Los sintomas son mucosidad, irritacion ocular, inflama todas las mucosas incluidos los bronquios, respiras mal. A veces empieza como alergia leve y se tarda en detectar.


----------



## woctas (4 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Soy alergico al acaro del polvo y vale, si trasteo en algun armario noto mucosidad. Hace unos años ya me cargaba de mocos hasta en exteriores.
> 
> Llego la cosa a que los antihistaminicos no me arreglaban y tenia que ir con el ventolin en bolsillo. Tenia hasta ataques de asma. Por las noches no conocia otra cosa que la nariz tapada.
> 
> ...



Increible. Si es cierto que queso y yogures los compro habitualmente. Pero haré un parón una semanita a ver que tal.


----------



## kikepm (4 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Soy alergico al acaro del polvo y vale, si trasteo en algun armario noto mucosidad. Hace unos años ya me cargaba de mocos hasta en exteriores.
> 
> Llego la cosa a que los antihistaminicos no me arreglaban y tenia que ir con el ventolin en bolsillo. Tenia hasta ataques de asma. Por las noches no conocia otra cosa que la nariz tapada.
> 
> ...



Yo ha sido dejar los lacteos, quesos y demás y he mejorado drásticamente de la mucosidad y rinitis, que terminaba desembocando en asma casi a diario. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Cloaca (5 Feb 2020)

Doy fé de ello. Además puedes ir jugando con el nivel de afección, el queso curado es el que puedo tomar con menos repercusión.

Además hay otro alimento que también me lo produce y estoy detrás de ello, ¿alubias rojas?.

AEPNAA, Asociación Española de Personas con Alergia a Alimentos y Látex


----------



## Panko21 (6 Feb 2020)

El autor Sánchez si bien tiene cosas muy buenas, peca de vegetariano, nos es Basulto que es radical vegano.


----------



## Gort (6 Feb 2020)

Puede que ya lo hayáis puesto, pero, para los que entienden inglés, este hombre, el Dr. Sten Ekberg, explica muy claramente todo el proceso de la resistencia a la insulina y cómo revertirlo con ayuno intermitente y dieta cetogenica:

How long does take to reverse insulin resistance?

Tiene muchos vídeos explicativos muy útiles para todo aquel que se preocupe por su salud. Me parece muy realista y sensato.


----------



## Cazarr (7 Feb 2020)

¿Qué os parece?:


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Soy alergico al acaro del polvo y vale, si trasteo en algun armario noto mucosidad. Hace unos años ya me cargaba de mocos hasta en exteriores.
> 
> Llego la cosa a que los antihistaminicos no me arreglaban y tenia que ir con el ventolin en bolsillo. Tenia hasta ataques de asma. Por las noches no conocia otra cosa que la nariz tapada.
> 
> ...



Y la mantequilla de vacas alimentadas con pasto y la whey protein para los días de entrenamiento también habría que dejarlos fuera?


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Feb 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y la mantequilla de vacas alimentadas con pasto y la whey protein para los días de entrenamiento también habría que dejarlos fuera?



La mantequilla si eres alergico de verdad si, tiene un 2% de restos de leche.

La Whey protein si no me equivoco es la proteina pura.

Los alergicos suelen serlos a la caseina que es la PROTEINA de la leche.

Las alergias no son como las intolerancias con cantidades muy pequeñas aparece la reaccion.

De cualquier forma estas una semanita SIN nada que provenga de la leche y cuando vuelves a tomar lo vas a notar enseguida.

Yo no tengo (ni tuve ese problema) con la dieta paleolitica entendi que los lacteos no son necesarios no los tomo jamas.

Si salgo por ahi y un dia quiero tomar una pizza antihistaminico al canto. Luego estas un par de dias con los ojos un poco irritados no te da fuerte pero te da. No me suele apetecer mucho puede hacer alños de la ultima.

Pd. Evidentemente si no tienes mucosidad, irritacion de ojos, oclusion al respirar no tienes ningun problema con la mantequilla.


----------



## qbit (8 Feb 2020)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece?:



Me parece acojonante.

Que la caseína estimule tanto el cáncer es un escándalo si es verdad. También parece difícil de creer que sea más cancerígena que cosas como las dioxinas u otros cancerígenos famosos.

Tendría que haberle preguntado porqué las proteínas animales van a ser peores que las vegetales (el mecanismo bioquímico). Eso de que antiguamente la gente comía poca carne es verdad, pero en los pueblos, en donde vivía la mayoría de la gente, se comían huevos y pescado de agua dulce, y en las zonas costeras pescado y marisco. Tampoco ha respondido a la pregunta final de porqué hay gente en países perdidos por el mundo que come casi sólo carne, y se ha limitado a esquivar la pregunta.

Él ha tratado de defender el trigo minimizando la importancia de los problemas del trigo y del gluten diciendo que las cifras de alérgicos son exageradas, (¿metiendo en el mismo saco a alérgicos e intolerantes?), pero yo recopilé citas de una entrevisa a otro médico famoso extranjero que afirma que el trigo tiene otras proteínas que también son perjudiciales, así que no es sólo el gluten.

Así que hay cosas sospechosas para desconfiar pero también para seguir investigando en lo más importante, que es eso de que la caseína es tan carcinógena, que si es verdad, habrá más estudios y me gustaría verlos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Me parece acojonante.
> 
> Que la caseína estimule tanto el cáncer es un escándalo si es verdad. También parece difícil de creer que sea más cancerígena que cosas como las dioxinas u otros cancerígenos famosos.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que la cosa no es tan alarmante. Lo de la caseina aparecio en el estudio de china y daba una ligera correlacion.

Recordemos que correlacion no significa causalidad.

Primero, en el estudio chino nadie tomaba caseina pura la gente tomaba mas o menos leche en un pais donde los intolerantes son mayoria.







Si no tienes lactasa o es insuficiente la leche te hace polvo el intestino y saldra correlacion no solo con cancer sino con todo tipo de enfermedades.

El 'paharo' del estudio chino, Campbell al ser vegano tampoco se calento mucho la cabeza. Si la leche hace pupa sera la proteina porqueyolovalgo. La intolerancia a la lactosa de 4 de cada 5 chinos eso es un detallito sin importancia.

Veggies haciendo de las suyas, nada nuevo.

Si no eres intolerante (gases, retortijones, inflamacion de tripa) puedes tomar leche tranquilo.

Si tienes aunque sea ligeras molestias cuidado que con la edad se pierde lactasa y tendras problemas de salud pero de otro tipo antes de precisamente que te produzca un cancer.


----------



## _Stuka_ (9 Feb 2020)

Con qué puedo sustituir las tostadas de pan para untar paté , sobrasada, manteca de cacahuete.... ?


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Feb 2020)

_Stuka_ dijo:


> Con qué puedo sustituir las tostadas de pan para untar paté , sobrasada, manteca de cacahuete.... ?



Pan paleo rapido (hay recetas mas lentas). Version pan de ajo.

5 huevos
100 ml aove
Cucharada de pimenton
1 diente de ajo.
Pellizco sal
Sobre levadura.

Batidora hasta que espese tipo alioli blando.

Añades 150 gr harina almendra y mezclas con una cuchara.

Recipiente de pirex con papel de horno, viertes y al microondas tapado con un plato.

5 min preparacion y 10 min de horno.

Sale algo asi:



Es como un bollo salado esponjoso y se cortan bien las lonchas.

Hay versiones mas lentas que sale como un pan de molde.


----------



## qbit (10 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pan paleo rapido (hay recetas mas lentas). Version pan de ajo.
> 
> 5 huevos
> 100 ml aove
> ...



Yo a eso lo llamaría pan de almendra. Se podrá hacer con distintos tipos de harinas supongo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Feb 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Yo a eso lo llamaría pan de almendra. Se podrá hacer con distintos tipos de harinas supongo.



Mientras no sean harinas de cereales... si no ya no seria paleo.


----------



## Gort (10 Feb 2020)

Crecí en un entorno familiar muy marcado por mi padre siendo vegetariano radical, yo misma fui vegetariana durante algún tiempo hasta que me harté de tener anemia. Mi padre falleció de cáncer de estómago con 79 años. Creo que si no se hubiera hecho vegano, no habría vivido tantos años ya que el vegetarianismo radical más ayunos de semanas enteras le ayudaron a superar varios males que le aquejaban desde joven. No estoy aquí para defender el vegetarianismo, cuento esto para justificar por qué crecí con una gran conciencia de la importancia fundamental de la alimentación diaria en la salud individual y de la prioridad absoluta que debe tener el mantenimiento de un estado de salud lo más óptimo posible para tener una vida plena.

Siempre pensé que mi padré falleció porque, probablemente, tantos años de comer sólo frutas y verduras hervidas, es decir, de basar su dieta en carbohidratos, debió pasarle factura a su sistema digestivo con los años. Siempre he cuidado mucho mi alimentación a lo largo de mi vida, con épocas mejores y peores. Siempre he tenido en cuenta incluir fruta y verdura en mi dieta y huir de excesos en azúcares y grasas. Instintivamente, tampoco he sido de comer harinas y nunca incluí el pan en mi dieta ya que me sobraba totalmente. A mis 51 años puedo decir que gozo de buena salud, no tengo ni he padecido de molestias, achaques o enfermedades graves a lo largo de mi vida y quiero seguir así tantos años más como me sea posible.

Ahora llevo ya un tiempo leyendo vuestro hilo con gran interés y buscando por mi cuenta el modo de seguir conservando buena salud, sin padecer dolores y achaques. Y para mí, todo el proceso de cómo el organismo puede aprovechar otras fuentes de energía distintas a los carbohidratos revirtiendo así la resistencia a la insulina, acumulada tras tantos años de consumo desaforado de éstos, está siendo uno de los grandes descubrimientos de mi vida (gracias a vosotros y gracias al Dr. Sten Ekberg, cuyos videos sigo atentamente en internet). Estoy adaptando lentamente mi cuerpo a bajar la ingesta de carbohidratos para llevar una dieta cetogénica durante algún tiempo para, después, llevar una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasa el resto de mi vida. Incluyo ejercicio intenso durante 30 minutos 5 días a la semana, que creo que para mi edad y estilo de vida, es suficiente. También hago ayuno intermitente de 12 horas (aunque casi siempre he hecho un ayuno nocturno de 12 horas desde muy joven de manera instintiva) y quiero ir aumentando poco a poco hasta llegar a hacer el 18:6, siendo mi intención vivir siempre en esta ventana de 6 horas de comida ingiriendo un máximo de 2 comidas al día. Hasta hace poco pensaba que comer varias veces en pocas cantidades al día era lo más saludable, y ahora me doy cuenta de que mi estómago no está acostumbrado a digerir más cantidad de alimento en una sola ingesta con lo cual me está costando un poco dejar psar horas entre comidas y comer más en cada comida. No hago todo esto para bajar de peso, no quiero estar más delgada de lo que estoy ahora.

Lo importante es que he empezado este proceso y voy, poco a poco, bajando carbohidratos. No me está costando ya que llevo años sin consumir azúcar o edulcorantes pero sí me ha gustado tomarme algún dulce de vez en cuando. El primer efecto que he notado es la desaparación del hambre aguda, esta hambre que te rugen las tripas y con sensación de que te comerías un oso. También he notado que por las mañanas me levanto con una gran energía, como si me hubiera tomado varios cafés (hace años que no tomo cafeína ni estimulantes) y con ganas de hacer muchas cosas. Otro efecto: tenía migraña una vez al mes... hace ya meses que no he vuelto a tener ni una y eso que la medicina considera las migrañas un mal crónico.

Todo esto me indica que estoy en la buena senda y me produce una satisfacción personal enorme. Creo que debía aportar aquí mi experiencia hasta la fecha, habiendo apenas empezado el proceso de revertir mi resistencia a la insulina, causa de tantos males y enfermedades degenerativas. Es fascinante conocer el metabolismo y el catabolismo de tu propio cuerpo ya que eso te ayuda a conservar la salud, que creo es algo básico y necesario si uno quiere tener una calidad de vida y desarrollarse personalmente en todos los aspectos además de estar moderadamente satisfecho en su trayectoria vital. Ya bastante dura es la vida como para encima pasarla enfermo y con achaques y dolores.

Espero que esto les sirva a otros como a mí me ha servido este hilo.


----------



## Panko21 (10 Feb 2020)

Yo solo comentar que llevo 12 kilos desde agosto y que el dentista me felicita xq dice q me lavo mucho y bien... (Lo cual no es verdad xq lo hago normalmente solo en la noche) pero es que ni punto de comparación de cómo tenía antes las encías.


----------



## Javier_ (10 Feb 2020)

Parece que nuestra dieta se valora por los extranjeros (parece que esta chica enseña a los rusos cómo se come aquí):


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Crecí en un entorno familiar muy marcado por mi padre siendo vegetariano radical, yo misma fui vegetariana durante algún tiempo hasta que me harté de tener anemia. Mi padre falleció de cáncer de estómago con 79 años. Creo que si no se hubiera hecho vegano, no habría vivido tantos años ya que el vegetarianismo radical más ayunos de semanas enteras le ayudaron a superar varios males que le aquejaban desde joven. No estoy aquí para defender el vegetarianismo, cuento esto para justificar por qué crecí con una gran conciencia de la importancia fundamental de la alimentación diaria en la salud individual y de la prioridad absoluta que debe tener el mantenimiento de un estado de salud lo más óptimo posible para tener una vida plena.
> 
> Siempre pensé que mi padré falleció porque, probablemente, tantos años de comer sólo frutas y verduras hervidas, es decir, de basar su dieta en carbohidratos, debió pasarle factura a su sistema digestivo con los años. Siempre he cuidado mucho mi alimentación a lo largo de mi vida, con épocas mejores y peores. Siempre he tenido en cuenta incluir fruta y verdura en mi dieta y huir de excesos en azúcares y grasas. Instintivamente, tampoco he sido de comer harinas y nunca incluí el pan en mi dieta ya que me sobraba totalmente. A mis 51 años puedo decir que gozo de buena salud, no tengo ni he padecido de molestias, achaques o enfermedades graves a lo largo de mi vida y quiero seguir así tantos años más como me sea posible.
> 
> ...



@Sunwukung


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Feb 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @Sunwukung



para nada, mi caso es exactamente el opuesto (de todas formas mis achaques de salud tiene como causa principal las vacunas) y conozco a más de una persona que se quitó la anemia dejando de comer productos de origen animal, así como muchísimas personas con anemia periódico que come carnuza a destajo.

A largo plazo el 95% de las personas enfermarán y morirán prematuramente con una dieta cetogénica o alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos. La evidencia es la que es, no la que les gustaría a algunos.

Lo que menciona el forero sobre su padre es una subnormalada, ya que no hay alimentos más digeribles que las frutas y las verduras cocinadas. 

Los pueblos más longevos tienen dietas del 70% de sus calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos hasta el 80%. Su padre murió no por comer una dieta que correlaciona con los mayores índices de longevidas, sino por su historial anterior, si acaso. Que tampoco es que viviera poco, sobre todo si lo hizo con calidad de vida.

Aunque a saber qué comía, se pueden cometer errores en todo tipo de dietas.


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> para nada, mi caso es exactamente el opuesto (de todas formas mis achaques de salud tiene como causa principal las vacunas) y conozco a más de una persona que se quitó la anemia dejando de comer productos de origen animal, así como muchísimas personas con anemia periódico que come carnuza a destajo.
> 
> A largo plazo el 95% de las personas enfermarán y morirán prematuramente con una dieta cetogénica o alta en grasas y baja en carbohidratos. La evidencia es la que es, no la que les gustaría a algunos.
> 
> ...



En ningún momento digo que las frutas y verduras no sean digeribles. Es una obviedad que lo son. Aventuro que, quizás, tanto carbohidrato pudo tener algo que ver en su cáncer de estómago. Quizás fue eso, quizás fue genético o vaya usted a saber, no soy médico.

La dieta de mi padre consistía en un 90% fruta a diario. Tanta cantidad como quisiera. Lo alternaba con curas de ajo, limón y cebolla (era seguidor de los libros del Profesor NIcolás Capo) en cantidades industriales y con periodos de ayuno prolongado. Las verduras hervidas con un chorrito de aceite de oliva las dejaba para los días más fríos del invierno. Por cierto, tras varias décadas de vegetarianismo radical acabó reconociendo que necesitaba algo de proteína y grasa animal y añadió un poquito de pollo hervido a su guiso de invierno. Luego me independicé, por causas ajenas a este hilo, perdí contacto con él y supe de su fallecimiento hace poco. En honor a la verdad, no sé qué tipo de dieta siguió en sus últimos años de vida ni si tuvo achaques o no, pero sigo empeñada en que tantos años ( más de 30) de sólo comer fruta le pasaron factura.

No le vi jamás beber agua. No comía pan aunque recuerdo que buscaba pan integral ácimo en los hornos de los pueblos de los alrededores (hablo de la España de los 70 en la que, quitando las grandes ciudades, no se sabía del pan integral ni del vegetarianismo) y le recuerdo preparándonos a mi hermano y a mí un bocadillo de aquel pan con cebolla cruda y aceite de oliva, que, por cierto, estaba delicioso y hoy agradezco que no fuera un bocadillo de chorizo industrial.

En fin, sólo quería matizar y aportar más información sobre el vegetarianismo de mi padre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> En ningún momento digo que las frutas y verduras no sean digeribles. Es una obviedad que lo son. Aventuro que, quizás, tanto carbohidrato pudo tener algo que ver en su cáncer de estómago. Quizás fue eso, quizás fue genético o vaya usted a saber, no soy médico.
> 
> La dieta de mi padre consistía en un 90% fruta a diario. Tanta cantidad como quisiera. Lo alternaba con curas de ajo, limón y cebolla (era seguidor de los libros del Profesor NIcolás Capo) en cantidades industriales y con periodos de ayuno prolongado. Las verduras hervidas con un chorrito de aceite de oliva las dejaba para los días más fríos del invierno. Por cierto, tras varias décadas de vegetarianismo radical acabó reconociendo que necesitaba algo de proteína y grasa animal y añadió un poquito de pollo hervido a su guiso de invierno. Luego me independicé, por causas ajenas a este hilo, perdí contacto con él y supe de su fallecimiento hace poco. En honor a la verdad, no sé qué tipo de dieta siguió en sus últimos años de vida ni si tuvo achaques o no, pero sigo empeñada en que tantos años ( más de 30) de sólo comer fruta le pasaron factura.
> 
> ...



Aprovecho para darte las gracias por tu anterior post, da gusto leer explicaciones tan extensas y detalladas. Siempre es buena cosa que entre gente nueva a dar su opinion y contar su experiencia, en un hilo que lleva tanto tiempo. Los demas ya nos repetimos jaja.

Para empezar no le hagas mucho caso al tal Sunwukung, igual que tu has entrado comentando algunos problemas que es habitual que surjan cuando se lleva una dieta 100% vegetal, ese sujeto es un absoluto taliban que lleva tiempo en el hilo y solo viene a pontificar sobre el veganismo. No se puede dialogar con el.

Referente a tu anterior post te queria preguntar sobre la resitencia a la insulina que comentas. Como sabes que tienes resitencia a la insulina y que efectos notaste (sobrepeso, glucemias altas?).

Bienvenida y ya nos iras explicando que cambios has hecho en tu alimentacion y como te va.


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2020)

Volviendo al tema del hilo, en YouTube leo algunos comentarios de personas que siguen dieta cetogénica y ayuno intermitente y me llama poderosamente la atención el contraste entre norteamericanos que han perdido muchos kilos de peso (uno, en concreto, ex-obeso, habla de asustarse al empezar a tener visión borrosa tras tres meses de seguir este régimen y tras dos meses más se le aclaró la vista por completo. Él lo achaca a la adaptación de su organismo a la bajada drástica de glucosa en sangre) y muchos latinoamericanos que dicen que ellos ya hacen una sola comida al día obligados por su precario y bajo salario. Me resulta curioso el contraste entre los que estaban acostumbrados a comer más de 20 veces al día en países ricos y los que tienen que ayunar forzosamente en los países más desafortunados y aún así están dispuestos a mejorar su dieta y su salud.

Por otro lado, hay un alimento muy alto en grasa que me genera alguna duda en su ingesta: el chocolate 99% de cacao. Es pura grasa (51 gr de grasa sobre 100 de producto), pero de esos 51 gr de grasa, 31 gr son de grasas saturadas. Claro, que con una pastillita que se meta uno en la boca ya tiene uno suficiente, y quizás no sea tan perjudicial. Es lo bueno de este tipo de dieta, que, como la grasa llena tanto, el cuerpo no te pide comer tantas veces ni tanta cantidad. Absorbe lentamente los nutrientes, por lo tanto, uno nunca ingerirá demasiada grasa. Con los carbohidratos es justo al revés.


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Aprovecho para darte las gracias por tu anterior post, da gusto leer explicaciones tan extensas y detalladas. Siempre es buena cosa que entre gente nueva a dar su opinion y contar su experiencia, en un hilo que lleva tanto tiempo. Los demas ya nos repetimos jaja.
> 
> Para empezar no le hagas mucho caso al tal Sunwukung, igual que tu has entrado comentando algunos problemas que es habitual que surjan cuando se lleva una dieta 100% vegetal, ese sujeto es un absoluto taliban que lleva tiempo en el hilo y solo viene a pontificar sobre el veganismo. No se puede dialogar con el.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu bienvenida. Espero poder aportar cosas que sean de ayuda a todos ya que a mí me habéis aportado tanto.

No tengo ningún síntoma que me haga pensar que soy insulinorresistente (ayer vi un vídeo en YouTube de Sten Ekberg y los 25 síntomas que indican que una persona puede ser resistente a la insulina) : estoy por debajo de mi peso, no me duelen las articulaciones, no tengo manchas en la piel, no tengo visión borrosa, no me cuesta concentrarme en las tareas, no me entra somnolencia después de comer, no tengo ganas de comer azúcar, no tengo sed ni hambre constantes, etc. No me he medido la glucosa en sangre tampoco.

Pero pienso que, tras tantos años de comer varias veces al día (5 ó 6) y meter más carbohidratos que grasas, puede que mi glucosa esté en niveles altos y que la insulina ya no pueda hacer su trabajo eficientemente. Así que no está de más intentar bajar la glucosa niveles saludables y revertir el proceso en que la insulina se vuelve ineficaz.

Eso sí, yo era de las que demonizaban las grasas y me está costando un poco ir introduciéndolas en la dieta, pero noto tantas mejoras a todos los niveles que sé que estoy en el buen camino.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> En ningún momento digo que las frutas y verduras no sean digeribles. Es una obviedad que lo son. Aventuro que, quizás, tanto carbohidrato pudo tener algo que ver en su cáncer de estómago. Quizás fue eso, quizás fue genético o vaya usted a saber, no soy médico.
> 
> La dieta de mi padre consistía en un 90% fruta a diario. Tanta cantidad como quisiera. Lo alternaba con curas de ajo, limón y cebolla (era seguidor de los libros del Profesor NIcolás Capo) en cantidades industriales y con periodos de ayuno prolongado. Las verduras hervidas con un chorrito de aceite de oliva las dejaba para los días más fríos del invierno. Por cierto, tras varias décadas de vegetarianismo radical acabó reconociendo que necesitaba algo de proteína y grasa animal y añadió un poquito de pollo hervido a su guiso de invierno. Luego me independicé, por causas ajenas a este hilo, perdí contacto con él y supe de su fallecimiento hace poco. En honor a la verdad, no sé qué tipo de dieta siguió en sus últimos años de vida ni si tuvo achaques o no, pero sigo empeñada en que tantos años ( más de 30) de sólo comer fruta le pasaron factura.
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad y desde el respeto a tu padre, ¿Qué tipo de composición corporal tenía? ¿Delgado y con muy poca masa muscular?


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> En ningún momento digo que las frutas y verduras no sean digeribles. Es una obviedad que lo son. Aventuro que, quizás, tanto carbohidrato pudo tener algo que ver en su cáncer de estómago. Quizás fue eso, quizás fue genético o vaya usted a saber, no soy médico.
> 
> La dieta de mi padre consistía en un 90% fruta a diario. Tanta cantidad como quisiera. Lo alternaba con curas de ajo, limón y cebolla (era seguidor de los libros del Profesor NIcolás Capo) en cantidades industriales y con periodos de ayuno prolongado. Las verduras hervidas con un chorrito de aceite de oliva las dejaba para los días más fríos del invierno. Por cierto, tras varias décadas de vegetarianismo radical acabó reconociendo que necesitaba algo de proteína y grasa animal y añadió un poquito de pollo hervido a su guiso de invierno. Luego me independicé, por causas ajenas a este hilo, perdí contacto con él y supe de su fallecimiento hace poco. En honor a la verdad, no sé qué tipo de dieta siguió en sus últimos años de vida ni si tuvo achaques o no, pero sigo empeñada en que tantos años ( más de 30) de sólo comer fruta le pasaron factura.
> 
> ...



yo llevé la dieta de tu padre dos años, esa dieta es deficiente en proteína, lo que tu padre sintió no es necesidad de proteína animal, sino de proteína sin más. Podría haber comido legumbres o cualquier proteína vegetal aislada y hubiera obtenido mayores beneficios. Con la grasa igual, hay que tomar algo de grasa externa en la dieta pero hay fuentes vegetales idénticas a la animal. Lo que pasa es que prejuicio le llevó a pensar primero en alimentos de origen animal, yo cuando llevé esa dieta llegó un punto que era ver legumbres y se me iban los ojos y salivaba, todo lo de origen animal me da genuino asco.

A los vegetarianos que consumen fuentes de proteína vegetal (cualquier alimento excepto frutas y verduras, estas últimas básicamente porque tampoco vas a comer la cantidad suficiente como para ser fuente significativa de proteína, porque son buena fuente de proteína muchas de ellas) no les pasa eso, no sufren deficiencia de proteína (ya incluso las patatas en suficiente cantidad bastarían para mantener el equilibrio de nitrógeno en el cuerpo).

Le faltó un enfoque más científico, cosas de antes quizás si dices que empezó muy joven.

Las frutas son la mejor fuente de carbohidratos, pero no son fuente de proteínas, y salvo excepciones que tienes que buscar conscientemente, tampoco de grasas.

Mi constitución es fornida y me gusta hacer pesas, quizás por eso enseguida el cuerpo me pidió legumbres.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Volviendo al tema del hilo, en YouTube leo algunos comentarios de personas que siguen dieta cetogénica y ayuno intermitente y me llama poderosamente la atención el contraste entre norteamericanos que han perdido muchos kilos de peso (uno, en concreto, ex-obeso, habla de asustarse al empezar a tener visión borrosa tras tres meses de seguir este régimen y tras dos meses más se le aclaró la vista por completo. Él lo achaca a la adaptación de su organismo a la bajada drástica de glucosa en sangre) y muchos latinoamericanos que dicen que ellos ya hacen una sola comida al día obligados por su precario y bajo salario. Me resulta curioso el contraste entre los que estaban acostumbrados a comer más de 20 veces al día en países ricos y los que tienen que ayunar forzosamente en los países más desafortunados y aún así están dispuestos a mejorar su dieta y su salud.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay un alimento muy alto en grasa que me genera alguna duda en su ingesta: el chocolate 99% de cacao. Es pura grasa (51 gr de grasa sobre 100 de producto), pero de esos 51 gr de grasa, 31 gr son de grasas saturadas. Claro, que con una pastillita que se meta uno en la boca ya tiene uno suficiente, y quizás no sea tan perjudicial. Es lo bueno de este tipo de dieta, que, como la grasa llena tanto, el cuerpo no te pide comer tantas veces ni tanta cantidad. Absorbe lentamente los nutrientes, por lo tanto, uno nunca ingerirá demasiada grasa. Con los carbohidratos es justo al revés.



es que el problema no son las grasas, son las dietas altas en grasas. Cada quien debe encontrar su porcentaje ideal, que no va a ser nunca una dieta cetogénica. 

Pero cada quien que experimente y saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Por curiosidad y desde el respeto a tu padre, ¿Qué tipo de composición corporal tenía? ¿Delgado y con muy poca masa muscular?



Era extremadamente delgado (tanto que llamaba la atención por la calle) y poquísima masa muscular. Su punto débil era el sistema nervioso, siempre decía que ser vegetariano le devolvió el sueño por las noches y, con los años, se volvió mucho menos irascible. Le llevó 5 años llegar a ser vegetariano con recaídas en el consumo de carne. Tras ese periodo de adaptación ya solo comió vegetales durante más de tres décadas seguidas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Gracias por tu bienvenida. Espero poder aportar cosas que sean de ayuda a todos ya que a mí me habéis aportado tanto.
> 
> No tengo ningún síntoma que me haga pensar que soy insulinorresistente (ayer vi un vídeo en YouTube de Sten Ekberg y los 25 síntomas que indican que una persona puede ser resistente a la insulina) : estoy por debajo de mi peso, no me duelen las articulaciones, no tengo manchas en la piel, no tengo visión borrosa, no me cuesta concentrarme en las tareas, no me entra somnolencia después de comer, no tengo ganas de comer azúcar, no tengo sed ni hambre constantes, etc. No me he medido la glucosa en sangre tampoco.
> 
> ...



Disculpa al leer esta frase tuya pense que si 'habiendo apenas empezado el proceso de revertir mi resistencia a la insulina'

Con el resto que has explicado yo entiendo que NO eres insulinoresistente por la sencilla razon que deberias estar por encima, no por debajo de tu peso, ese es el primer sintoma. Independientemente estamos todos de acuerdo que las medidas para mejorar la salud hay que tomarlas antes de que ya haya algun tipo de daño. 

Aun asi me parece curioso porque nadie se lanza a hacer cambios si no le ha visto un poco las orejas al lobo. Supongo que el tema de tu padre ha sido suficiente para replantearte cosas.

Respecto a lo que comentas del cacao 99% y las grasas saturadas si has leido lo suficiente en el hilo habras entendido que no hay que tener ninguna precaucion especial con este tipo de grasas, mas bien al contrario. Cualquier grasa que provenga de fuentes naturales y sin alterar las puedes meter en tu dieta sin medida alguna.

Yo no pasa una semana que no haga una o dos noches casqueria para meter buenas dosis de grasa saturada animal. Por supuesto las del cacao y la de grasa de coco las tomo casi a diario.

Yo tengo siempre un kilo de cacao puro y me hago algun postre o simplemente disuelto. Esos del 99% no deben de ser malos pero suelo desconfiar de que le meten para hacerlos tableta. Con el puro no tengo medida, con o sin miel.


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo llevé la dieta de tu padre dos años, esa dieta es deficiente en proteína, lo que tu padre sintió no es necesidad de proteína animal, sino de proteína sin más. Podría haber comido legumbres o cualquier proteína vegetal aislada y hubiera obtenido mayores beneficios. Con la grasa igual, hay que tomar algo de grasa externa en la dieta pero hay fuentes vegetales idénticas a la animal. Lo que pasa es que prejuicio le llevó a pensar primero en alimentos de origen animal, yo cuando llevé esa dieta llegó un punto que era ver legumbres y se me iban los ojos y salivaba, todo lo de origen animal me da genuino asco.
> 
> A los vegetarianos que consumen fuentes de proteína vegetal (cualquier alimento excepto frutas y verduras, estas últimas básicamente porque tampoco vas a comer la cantidad suficiente como para ser fuente significativa de proteína, porque son buena fuente de proteína muchas de ellas).
> 
> ...



Hoy en día se sabe mucho más a nivel científico de las dietas y sus efectos, se sabe de los componentes de los alimentos a nivel molecular. Mi padre nació en plena guerra civil y cuando se hizo vegetariano en España estábamos saliendo del aislamiento internacional y del atavismo. Ahora pienso que, conociendo el carácter tan idealista de mi padre, su cambio de régimen alimenticio fue más una cuestión de fe que de rigor científico y racional. A él le fue bien al principio, se notaba mucho mejor de sus males y hasta muchos se le curaron, pero, a la larga, creo que acabó con él. Si bien, tampoco fue corta su vida, y más comparándola con sus padres que murieron bastante más jóvenes que él.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Volviendo al tema del hilo, en YouTube leo algunos comentarios de personas que siguen dieta cetogénica y ayuno intermitente y me llama poderosamente la atención el contraste entre norteamericanos que han perdido muchos kilos de peso (uno, en concreto, ex-obeso, habla de asustarse al empezar a tener visión borrosa tras tres meses de seguir este régimen y tras dos meses más se le aclaró la vista por completo. Él lo achaca a la adaptación de su organismo a la bajada drástica de glucosa en sangre) y muchos latinoamericanos que dicen que ellos ya hacen una sola comida al día obligados por su precario y bajo salario. Me resulta curioso el contraste entre los que estaban acostumbrados a comer más de 20 veces al día en países ricos y los que tienen que ayunar forzosamente en los países más desafortunados y aún así están dispuestos a mejorar su dieta y su salud.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay un alimento muy alto en grasa que me genera alguna duda en su ingesta: el chocolate 99% de cacao. Es pura grasa (51 gr de grasa sobre 100 de producto), pero de esos 51 gr de grasa, 31 gr son de grasas saturadas. Claro, que con una pastillita que se meta uno en la boca ya tiene uno suficiente, y quizás no sea tan perjudicial. Es lo bueno de este tipo de dieta, que, como la grasa llena tanto, el cuerpo no te pide comer tantas veces ni tanta cantidad. Absorbe lentamente los nutrientes, por lo tanto, uno nunca ingerirá demasiada grasa. Con los carbohidratos es justo al revés.



Toda "dieta" al ppio es beneficiosa. En tanto que uno quite ultraprocesados y azúcares mejorará. Otra cosa es lo que pase a medio y largo plazo.
Si uno ya tiene ciertos problemas intestinales, el comer mucha fruta y verdura (oxalatos y lectinas), le jugará en su contra. Y si uno no tiene realmente ningún problema, ni la fruta ni la verdura le deberían causar muchos problemas.

En mis ratos libres entro en el foro de Reddit. Y ahí hago búsquedas sobre paleodieta, dieta carnívora, veganismo... Hay muchos hilos y muy comentados.
Y veo un patrón muy común:
- Persona con problemas más o menos graves: diabetes, gran obesidad, dermatitis, tumores, artritis, artrosis.... Y empiezan a leer sobre como la alimentación les podría ayudar.

1- Normalmente empiezan con el veganismo. Han escuchado que la carne da cáncer, y otras mierdas y se van al veganismo. Al ppio las sensaciones son buenas, pueden adelgazar... Pero a lcabo de poco, los síntomas aparecen. Se van más aletargados, no duermes bien...
2- Siguen informandose y se van a la paleodieta. Es una tendencia que apareció en los 70 en USA y goza de mucha popularidad y más en ese país donde están todo el día con los jarabes de máis, muffins y los kellog's. Los síntomas remiten al 80%. Éxito.
3- Pero siguen leyendo y conocen el concepto Keto. Que para mi es una paleodieta, pero directamente muy y muy baja en hidratos. 90% de mejoras.
4- Pero aún remachan un poco más el clavo y se van a la dieta carnívora. Pura carne, sal y agua (pero si se comen huevos y pescados, tb sería ok). Y lo empiezan a revertir todo.

La carne es digerida al 100% por el organismo humano y en tanto que dejamos de comer cualquier tipo de hidrato, empezamos a sanar los intestinos.

No digo, ni mucho menos, de hacer una dieta carnívora, pero no estaría de más, probar de hacerla 3-4 días, como un reset. Yo lo hice este verano (lo comenté en un post), durante 4 días, y me fue fenomal en todos los sentidos.

Yo habitualmente sigo una dieta baja en hidratos. Sería una paleo, pero pecando 1-2 veces a la semana con algo de pan o farinaceo.
Pero como concepto siempre tengo en mente la dieta paleo/Keto/carnívora.
Para ser más gráfico. Si una semana tiene 7 días:
1 día: como algun tipo de harinas
4 días: Paleodieta
1 dia: Keto
1 dia: carnivoro

Se trata de encontrar una adherencia al tipo de alimentación que uno sigue. YO no me encontraría comodo diciéndome de no comer nunca más 1 pizza o de comer pizza 1 vez al mes. Eso me crearía ansiedad. Pero sé muy bien lo que me funciona y lo que no.
Cuando peco, sé donde tengo que irme después. Sé que puedo comer de todo, pero sé donde está mi límite y lo que significa la palabra"moderación".

De lunes a jueves, como siempre solo en casa. Ahí hay carnivora (carne y huevos o tortillas). Por la noche meto pescado y verduras normalmente. Termina siendo una paleo o keto esos 4 días.
El viernes para comer siempre quedo con un amigo. Ahí hago una paleo. Carne pero con verduras o ensalada y fruta.
Viernes noche: de vez en cuando salgo y ahí lo que toque (tapeo, pizza...)
Sábado: si salí el día antes, no como. Ayuno hasta la hora de la cena. Esa noche normalmente toca pizza con mi pareja. Es el día que más peco
Y el domingo es variable pero intento no salirme de la paleo.

Normalmente todos, en cualquier comida, metemos hidratos. Y todos sabemos como nos sentimos (sea bien o mal), después de comer: hinchazón, gases, pequeás molestias intestinales, necesidad de ir al baño de inmediato...

Pues probad un día de comer pura carne. Solo carne. Sin salsa ni nada. Ni patatas. Carne + sal. Ad libitum. Según vuestra hambre. Sin miedo.
Y observad las sensaciones de después:
- Os levantaréis con el estómago liso, sin gases, sin ruiditos intestinales... Saciando pero con la barriga vacía.

Y el día siguiente, os coméis la mitad de carne y añadís una ensalada.

Y comparad.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Feb 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Toda "dieta" al ppio es beneficiosa. En tanto que uno quite ultraprocesados y azúcares mejorará. Otra cosa es lo que pase a medio y largo plazo.
> Si uno ya tiene ciertos problemas intestinales, el comer mucha fruta y verdura (oxalatos y lectinas), le jugará en su contra. Y si uno no tiene realmente ningún problema, ni la fruta ni la verdura le deberían causar muchos problemas.
> 
> En mis ratos libres entro en el foro de Reddit. Y ahí hago búsquedas sobre paleodieta, dieta carnívora, veganismo... Hay muchos hilos y muy comentados.
> ...



pues yo he leído montones de quejas de estreñimientos yni puta idea, en los foros de paleos hay el mismo número de fracasos que en los frutarianos, y muchas quejas sobre estreñimiento, deserciones hay muchas y los suplementos a la orden del día, tipo calcio, magnesio.

El de sisson mismamente.


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues yo he leído montones de quejas de estreñimientos yni puta idea, en los foros de paleos hay el mismo número de fracasos que en los frutarianos, y muchas quejas sobre estreñimiento, deserciones hay muchas y los suplementos a la orden del día, tipo calcio, magnesio.
> 
> El de sisson mismamente.



El estreñimiento en dietas bajas en carbohidratos es por falta de grasas y agua. Esto último lo que más. Hidrátate bien a lo largo del día y verás como plantas unos pinos preciosos suelticos y enteritos y casi que inodoros (sigue siendo mierda por supuesto, pero nada que ver a la puta peste que echan las heces cuando vas puesto de frutas y carbohidratos refinados). 

El Magnesio a partir de cierta edad se le recomienda a todo el mundo. Sobre todo para dormir mejor y tener buenas erecciones en el caso de los hombres.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Feb 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El estreñimiento en dietas bajas en carbohidratos es por falta de grasas y agua. Esto último lo que más. Hidrátate bien a lo largo del día y verás como plantas unos pinos preciosos suelticos y enteritos y casi que inodoros (sigue siendo mierda por supuesto, pero nada que ver a la puta peste que echan las heces cuando vas puesto de frutas y carbohidratos refinados).
> 
> El Magnesio a partir de cierta edad se le recomienda a todo el mundo. Sobre todo para dormir mejor y tener buenas erecciones en el caso de los hombres.



no sé, yo caí en una dieta alta en grasas y también sufrí estreñimiento. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3890396/


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Feb 2020)




----------



## Sunwukung (12 Feb 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


>



pura propaganda, cuando la otra información jamás ha llegado al gran público. Jamás se ha dejado de consumir una dieta con un 30-40% de calorías procedente de las dietas.

Pero qué casualidad, que esta información de que el colesterol exógeno a paladas es bueno sí está llegando al público. 

Lo de la longevidad es totalmente falso, los pueblos más longevos TODOS tienen niveles muy bajos de colesterol en sangre y TODOS consumen dietas bajas en grasas (menos del 30%, máximo 20% de las calorías).

A tragarse la propaganda de la industria alimentaria.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pura propaganda, cuando la otra información jamás ha llegado al gran público. Jamás se ha dejado de consumir una dieta con un 30-40% de calorías procedente de las dietas.
> 
> Pero qué casualidad, que esta información de que el colesterol exógeno a paladas es bueno sí está llegando al público.
> 
> ...



Lo tuyo es demencial majo, o sea que según tu la industria contrata a un tío, el doctor del vídeo, para vender no sé qué, cuando es un tío que en su logo defiende que se hace rutas de montaña en ayunas, las dietas lowcarb y procesadas y que el colesterol no y las grasas no tienen que ver con la salud coronaria... 

Lo dicho defiendes ll indefe doble para justificar tus posiciones.


----------



## Ververemos (12 Feb 2020)

Estudios en diferentes países confirman que el ser humano es cada vez menos inteligente

Otros efectos de la dieta moderna...


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Feb 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Lo tuyo es demencial majo, o sea que según tu la industria contrata a un tío, el doctor del vídeo, para vender no sé qué, cuando es un tío que en su logo defiende que se hace rutas de montaña en ayunas, las dietas lowcarb y procesadas y que el colesterol no y las grasas no tienen que ver con la salud coronaria...
> 
> Lo dicho defiendes ll indefe doble para justificar tus posiciones.



ese tío está afirmando que no pasa nada por comer dos huevos todos los días y que a más colesterol, no sé si en sangre o de la dieta, mayor longevidad. Esto es absolutamente falso.

Jamás nadie ha salido en un programa de televisión hablando sobre el estudio de China, por ejemplo.

Más claro el agua.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Feb 2020)

Ververemos dijo:


> Estudios en diferentes países confirman que el ser humano es cada vez menos inteligente
> 
> Otros efectos de la dieta moderna...



carnuza como nunca antes.


----------



## kikepm (13 Feb 2020)

Ververemos dijo:


> Estudios en diferentes países confirman que el ser humano es cada vez menos inteligente
> 
> Otros efectos de la dieta moderna...



El final del texto no tiene desperdicio:

"De cualquier manera, es apremiante descubrir cuáles son las causas, antes de que seamos demasiado estúpidos como para darnos cuenta y sea demasiado tarde. "


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que el problema no son las grasas, son las dietas altas en grasas. Cada quien debe encontrar su porcentaje ideal, que no va a ser nunca una dieta cetogénica.
> 
> Pero cada quien que experimente y saque sus conclusiones.



O sí.

De ésto ya hemos hablado a menudo, y su afirmación "nunca va a ser una dieta cetogénica" JAMÁS ha sido refrendada con estudios ni datos, es una mera afirmación ideológica.

De hecho, ¿Qué es el ayuno, sino una dieta cetogénica?

La lógica estacional, con frutas y verduras en verano y caza o escasez de alimento en invierno, apuntaría de hecho a que lo óptimo desde un punto de vista evolutivo sería bascular entre los dos extremos a temporadas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues yo he leído montones de quejas de estreñimientos yni puta idea, en los foros de paleos hay el mismo número de fracasos que en los frutarianos, y muchas quejas sobre estreñimiento, deserciones hay muchas y los suplementos a la orden del día, tipo calcio, magnesio.
> 
> El de sisson mismamente.



Acostumbrados a mojones de vaca, muchos confunden el NO PRODUCIR DESECHOS PORQUE HAS ASIMILADO TODO LO INGERIDO con estreñimiento.

¿Llamaría usted estreñimiento a no cagar durante un ayuno de una semana?

CLARO QUE NO, no caga porque no hay nada que cagar.

Pues con la _dieta del león_, tres cuartas de lo mismo.

AÑADO: un cierto grado de estreñimiento al principio puede ser normal, en tanto en cuanto el intestino está acostumbrado a no tener que apretar mucho para expulsar. Piensen en la diferencia entre sacar pasta de dientes de un tubo lleno, y sacarla de uno que está casi vacío.
Pero los músculos que se ejercitan, se fortalecen, así que acaba siendo un problema pasajero en el peor de los casos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2020)

Ya no saben qué hacer!:

Jackfruit, la fruta de 40 kilos que puede sustituir a la carne


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ese tío está afirmando que no pasa nada por comer dos huevos todos los días y que a más colesterol, no sé si en sangre o de la dieta, mayor longevidad. Esto es absolutamente falso.
> 
> Jamás nadie ha salido en un programa de televisión hablando sobre el estudio de China, por ejemplo.
> 
> Más claro el agua.



Y dale perico al torno.

Lo de la revisión que hizo aquella pájara de LOS DATOS del estudio de China, revelando que las conclusiones originales de sus autores eran CHERRYPICKING IDEOLÓGICO ¿Lo piensa siquiera revisar por si resultara suficientemente creíble como para no asumir que el China Study es LA VERDAD REVELADA?

Es que ya cansa que salga con su ÚNICO PANFLETO una y otra vez, cuando hay toneladas de estudios científicos que ponen en entredicho sus conclusiones.


----------



## kikepm (13 Feb 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya no saben qué hacer!:
> 
> Jackfruit, la fruta de 40 kilos que puede sustituir a la carne



Lo más interesante es cuando dicen:

1,7 gramos de proteínas por cada 100 gramos... Esto, ...hace que pueda consumirse como ...* un plato principal de carne*


Es como cuando bebes alcohol puro (azeótropo con 4% de agua), para saciar la sed


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Feb 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo más interesante es cuando dicen:
> 
> 1,7 gramos de proteínas por cada 100 gramos... Esto, ...hace que pueda consumirse como ...* un plato principal de carne*
> 
> ...



Exacto, la verdad prefiero un buen escocés para eso


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Feb 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale perico al torno.
> 
> Lo de la revisión que hizo aquella pájara de LOS DATOS del estudio de China, revelando que las conclusiones originales de sus autores eran CHERRYPICKING IDEOLÓGICO ¿Lo piensa siquiera revisar por si resultara suficientemente creíble como para no asumir que el China Study es LA VERDAD REVELADA?
> 
> Es que ya cansa que salga con su ÚNICO PANFLETO una y otra vez, cuando hay toneladas de estudios científicos que ponen en entredicho sus conclusiones.



en serio estás citando a UNA PERIODISTA sin puta idea de estadística, en serio. QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA. El estudio de China ha sido revisado por pares y nunca sus resultados han sido refutados CIENTÍFICAMENTE, sino todo o contrario. Revisa, si puedes y sabes, las bases de datos oficiales.

De todas formas es sólo un estudio epidemiológico cuyas conclusiones vienen a confirmar TODOS los demás estudios de MÁS NIVEL en la pirámide de evidencia.

Por cierto, el autor, cuando sacó esas conclusiones NO ERA VEGANO NI SE CRIÓ COMO VEGANO, de hecho su profesión consistía en CONFIRMAR el sesgo carnívoro.

Lee el puto libro del mismo nombre que el autor sacó explicando sus resultados de más de 40 años de investigación.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en serio estás citando a UNA PERIODISTA sin puta idea de estadística, en serio. QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA. El estudio de China ha sido revisado por pares y nunca sus resultados han sido refutados CIENTÍFICAMENTE, sino todo o contrario. Revisa, si puedes y sabes, las bases de datos oficiales.
> 
> De todas formas es sólo un estudio epidemiológico cuyas conclusiones vienen a confirmar TODOS los demás estudios de MÁS NIVEL en la pirámide de evidencia.
> 
> ...



Cuando traigas algun otro estudio serio que no este hecho por un vegano (al estilo del China's Study) te tomaremos en serio.

De momento esta demostrado que los chinos jamas tuvieron mas esperanza de vida que los americanos (comehamburguesas) ni echando un siglo hacia atras.


----------



## qbit (13 Feb 2020)

Capacidad de absorción de radicales de oxígeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Feb 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ya no saben qué hacer!:
> 
> Jackfruit, la fruta de 40 kilos que puede sustituir a la carne



Es la industria cárnica que.... Oh wait!


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuando traigas algun otro estudio serio que no este hecho por un vegano (al estilo del China's Study) te tomaremos en serio.
> 
> De momento esta demostrado que los chinos jamas tuvieron mas esperanza de vida que los americanos (comehamburguesas) ni echando un siglo hacia atras.



en serio, el colesterol os corta el riego cerebral, QUE COLIN CAMPBELL ES VEGANO POR LOS RESULTADOS DE SUS ESTUDIOS, NO AL REVÉS; NO ERA VEGANO CUANDO HIZO EL ESTUDIO CHINA NI TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Es vegano desde 1990. 

Habláis de oídas. No tenéis ni idea. 

La esperanza de vida no es la longevidad y creo que tú lo has criticado en más de una ocasión. Incluso las tribus mostrados en el libro de Cordain no pasaban de 65 años, mientras en las zonas azules pasan de 80 años con salud y en tribus con la dieta opuesta, como los kitava, no es raro que lleguen a 75 años.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (13 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en serio, el colesterol os corta el riego cerebral, QUE COLIN CAMPBELL ES VEGANO POR LOS RESULTADOS DE SUS ESTUDIOS, NO AL REVÉS; NO ERA VEGANO CUANDO HIZO EL ESTUDIO CHINA NI TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Es vegano desde 1990.
> 
> Habláis de oídas. No tenéis ni idea.
> 
> La esperanza de vida no es la longevidad y creo que tú lo has criticado en más de una ocasión. Incluso las tribus mostrados en el libro de Cordain no pasaban de 65 años, mientras en las zonas azules pasan de 80 años con salud y en tribus con la dieta opuesta, como los kitava, no es raro que lleguen a 75 años.



Sigues siendo vegano? O ya comes productos animales?


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Feb 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Sigues siendo vegano? O ya comes productos animales?



mi cuerpo rechaza cualquier producto de origen animal hasta el momento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en serio, el colesterol os corta el riego cerebral, QUE COLIN CAMPBELL ES VEGANO POR LOS RESULTADOS DE SUS ESTUDIOS, NO AL REVÉS; NO ERA VEGANO CUANDO HIZO EL ESTUDIO CHINA NI TODOS LOS DEMÁS. Es vegano desde 1990.
> 
> Habláis de oídas. No tenéis ni idea.
> 
> La esperanza de vida no es la longevidad y creo que tú lo has criticado en más de una ocasión. Incluso las tribus mostrados en el libro de Cordain no pasaban de 65 años, mientras en las zonas azules pasan de 80 años con salud y en tribus con la dieta opuesta, como los kitava, no es raro que lleguen a 75 años.



Si claro yo lo he criticado pero tu sin ningun rubor has utilizado el termino diciendo que las poblaciones tal 'se vive mas' en zonas (como china) donde son casi vegetarianos.

La afirmacion uno es falsa y la dos es mentira, vuelvelo a intentar con datos que puedas demostrar piltrafilla.

Te sacas los datos de los huevos jajaja y te he pedido algun estudio de los ultimos 30 años que siente base a a alguna de tus chaladuras y NO HAS PUESTO NI UNO.

Te deberia dar verguenza el repetir tanta estupidez sin aportar ni una prueba.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en serio estás citando a UNA PERIODISTA sin puta idea de estadística, en serio. QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA. El estudio de China ha sido revisado por pares y nunca sus resultados han sido refutados CIENTÍFICAMENTE, sino todo o contrario. Revisa, si puedes y sabes, las bases de datos oficiales.
> 
> De todas formas es sólo un estudio epidemiológico cuyas conclusiones vienen a confirmar TODOS los demás estudios de MÁS NIVEL en la pirámide de evidencia.
> 
> ...



Ya.

Ehm ¿Se lo ha leído? ¿Ha visto el tratamiento estadístico que hizo de los datos? ¿O se limita a asumir que porque es periodista, necesariamente no tiene ni puta idea de estadística?
Digo, porque en realidad LA MAYORÍA de los que se dicen científicos tienen un control de la estadística bastante limitadito, que cualquier aficionado puede igualar y superar. Bien podría pasar que un frikito de las mates le diera sopas con honda al colega Campbell y a todos sus pares, que son de la rama biosanitaria.

Yo mismo, que mirusté, soy un par también porque me dedico a la investigación y tal, y tengo sólidos conocimientos de estadística y tratamiento de datos, le pegué una vuelta a los datos del China Study EN ESTE MISMO HILO y le demostré que algunas de las suposiciones que se hacían en el estudio NO ERAN APLICABLES al común de los mortales.

Por ejemplo (hablo de memoria), el rango de consumo de carbohidratos en el estudio partía como del *60%*.

Extrapolar resultados de ahí a una dieta SAD está ya cogido por los pelos. Extrapolar a una dieta LCHF o cetogénica es NO TENER NI PUTA IDEA del rango de aplicabilidad, el intervalo de confianza y otras cositas sin importancia.

¿En qué cabeza cabe que puedan ser aplicables los resultados de un estudio sobre SUGAR BURNERS a una población con mucha mayor flexibilidad metabólica?

Por cierto, ya que estamos, si el China Study vino a confirmar TODOS LOS DEMÁS ESTUDIOS DE MÁS NIVEL ¿Por qué siempre cita el China Study y nunca traer NI UN SOLO estudio aparte de ese?

Y ya puestos ¿Por qué IGNORA CONCIENZUDAMENTE otro estudio al menos tan válido y tan peer-reviewed como el de China, el PURE, que ha sido sacado a colación varias veces en el hilo?

¿Nos tapamos los ojos ante la evidencia que no nos conviene? ¿Cherrypicking much?

CODA: yo no sé si Campbell era vegano, o carnívoro, o si se volvió vegano porque le dió un ictus intentando interpretar los datos del China Study.

Lo que sí que sé es que, si yo quisiera vender ecuanimidad, también diría que mi estudio obtuvo los resultados opuestos a los que esperaba.

Lo que resulta un poco raro es irse a confirmar el sesgo carnívoro a una población que se alimentaba de un 60% o más de carbohidratos. Si yo fuera a confirmar el sesgo carnívoro, buscaría poblaciones con un rango más amplio, de suerte que pudiera comparar a los cuasicarnívoros con los cuasiherbívoros.
No sé, Rick, parece falso...


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Feb 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo más interesante es cuando dicen:
> 
> 1,7 gramos de proteínas por cada 100 gramos... Esto, ...hace que pueda consumirse como ...* un plato principal de carne*
> 
> ...



Yo he comido Jack Fruit en Malasia, Viet Nam, etc. Es una textura como la del litchi, con un hueso dentro. Los gajos son grandes, dulces. Es una fruta muy sabrosa, y es verdad que son enormes, pero es una fruta y ya está.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Feb 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Ehm ¿Se lo ha leído? ¿Ha visto el tratamiento estadístico que hizo de los datos? ¿O se limita a asumir que porque es periodista, necesariamente no tiene ni puta idea de estadística?
> Digo, porque en realidad LA MAYORÍA de los que se dicen científicos tienen un control de la estadística bastante limitadito, que cualquier aficionado puede igualar y superar. Bien podría pasar que un frikito de las mates le diera sopas con honda al colega Campbell y a todos sus pares, que son de la rama biosanitaria.
> ...



los datos crudos los ofrece gratis en su web el propio Colin Campbell y su análisis estadística implica procesar los datos con un programa, no echar un vistazo como la periodista y empezar a decir tonterías propias de una persona que no tiene ni puta idea de estadística como estás mostrando tú.

No se hace en unos minutos, ni en unas horas.

Los datos han sido revisados por profesionales y los resultados son los que se dan en el estudio publicado. No hay más.

Además tanta fijación con un estudio que el propio autor considera menor por su nivel de evidencia, es muy relevante de vuestro sesgo.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si claro yo lo he criticado pero tu sin ningun rubor has utilizado el termino diciendo que las poblaciones tal 'se vive mas' en zonas (como china) donde son casi vegetarianos.
> 
> La afirmacion uno es falsa y la dos es mentira, vuelvelo a intentar con datos que puedas demostrar piltrafilla.
> 
> ...



los datos de Cordain los pusiste tú u otro paleo en este foro, y las contestaciones eran que 65 años era suficiente porque vivían a tutiplén. 

Menudos mangurrianes estáis hechos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los datos crudos los ofrece gratis en su web el propio Colin Campbell y su análisis estadística implica procesar los datos con un programa, no echar un vistazo como la periodista y empezar a decir tonterías propias de una persona que no tiene ni puta idea de estadística como estás mostrando tú.
> 
> No se hace en unos minutos, ni en unas horas.
> 
> ...



Ya, o sea que NO se los ha leído.
Ni "le apetece" aportar todos esos estudios que presuntamente confirma el China Study
Del PURE, ya si eso ya.
Y además, los que tenemos fijación con el China Study somos los demás.

Pos fale, pos malegro.

Qué razón tiene Jonathan Haidt con lo de que cuando algo no se amolda a nuestra opinión basta un mínimo indicio para descartarlo (¿debo creer esto?) y cuando sí lo hace basta un mínimo indicio para aceptarlo como incuestionable (¿puedo creer esto?)


----------



## gandaluz trabajador (15 Feb 2020)

Que tontería de hilo por favor, ¿quién puede vivir sin harinas y azúcar si son imprescindibles?

Gordos están los glotones que comen demasiado pero sin harina y azúcar te mueres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Feb 2020)

gandaluz trabajador dijo:


> Que tontería de hilo por favor, ¿quién puede vivir sin harinas y azúcar si son imprescindibles?
> 
> Gordos están los glotones que comen demasiado pero sin harina y azúcar te mueres.



Cerrad la puerta joder, ya se ha vuelto a colar uno "de esos"


----------



## Panko21 (15 Feb 2020)

gandaluz trabajador dijo:


> Que tontería de hilo por favor, ¿quién puede vivir sin harinas y azúcar si son imprescindibles?
> 
> Gordos están los glotones que comen demasiado pero sin harina y azúcar te mueres.



Respondo xq me aburro, claro si majo, todos los del hilo escribimos desde el mas allá. Y antes de los bollicaos, macarrones y azúcar de caña no existía la civilización, salvo la romana que sus legiones comían pizzas (eran de Italia) y conquistaron Europa por eso. Los egipcios solo sabían hacer cosas con piedras durante 3000 años xq no sabían hacer pan de molde...


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Feb 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya, o sea que NO se los ha leído.
> Ni "le apetece" aportar todos esos estudios que presuntamente confirma el China Study
> Del PURE, ya si eso ya.
> Y además, los que tenemos fijación con el China Study somos los demás.
> ...



Pero vamos ver, tu lees lo que escribo te contestas a ti mismo, los estudios están por decenas en el libro titulado el estudio de China donde Campbell explica el estudio del mismo nombre y otros muchos y por los cuales después de varias putas décadas estudiando los efectos de la nutrición en la poblaciones humanas decide hacerse vegano, hace unos treinta años. Yo te leído ese libro, tu no, yo he leído la crítica de la minger y la respuesta de Colin Campbell tu no, yo he leído muchos estudios de nutrición a lo largo de dos décadas mientras hacia mis experimentos, de todo tipo, tu descartas cualquier estudio que confirma el estudio de China simplemente por es falso por tus huevos, yo he leído críticas de investigadores que el tema de nutrición ni les va ni les viene y han confirmado las conclusiones estadísticas del estudio de China, tu no. No he trabajado con los datos pero tengo conocimientos de estadística y no me cuesta entender las contestación de un científico renombrado a una mongola iletrada, tu no.

En fin, que come lo que puedas y que tengas suerte en la vida con esos.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Feb 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Respondo xq me aburro, claro si majo, todos los del hilo escribimos desde el mas allá. Y antes de los bollicaos, macarrones y azúcar de caña no existía la civilización, salvo la romana que sus legiones comían pizzas (eran de Italia) y conquistaron Europa por eso. Los egipcios solo sabían hacer cosas con piedras durante 3000 años xq no sabían hacer pan de molde...



A ver subnormal, estás diciendo que las civilizaciones no se basan en una fuente almacenable de carbohidratos, que sin una dieta baja en carbohidratos no se generan poblaciones sanas creadoras de imperios.


Si la base de la dieta de los romanos y egipcios era el trigo, la cebada, etc, borregos. La base de la dieta de un soldado romano era el pan, una dieta alta en carbohidratos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Feb 2020)

gandaluz trabajador dijo:


> Que tontería de hilo por favor, ¿quién puede vivir sin harinas y azúcar si son imprescindibles?
> 
> Gordos están los glotones que comen demasiado pero sin harina y azúcar te mueres.



La harina y el azúcar, efectivamente, contienen nutrientes TOTALMENTE IMPRESCINDIBLES.

¿Cuáles?

La respuesta ya si eso, otro día...


----------



## merkawoman (15 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A ver subnormal, estás diciendo que las civilizaciones no se basan en una fuente almacenable de carbohidratos, que sin una dieta baja en carbohidratos no se generan poblaciones sanas creadoras de imperios.
> 
> 
> Si la base de la dieta de los romanos y egipcios era el trigo, la cebada, etc, borregos. La base de la dieta de un soldado romano era el pan, una dieta alta en carbohidratos.



Lo mejor para la especie no suele ser lo mejor para el individuo.


----------



## Panko21 (15 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A ver subnormal, estás diciendo que las civilizaciones no se basan en una fuente almacenable de carbohidratos, que sin una dieta baja en carbohidratos no se generan poblaciones sanas creadoras de imperios.
> 
> 
> Si la base de la dieta de los romanos y egipcios era el trigo, la cebada, etc, borregos. La base de la dieta de un soldado romano era el pan, una dieta alta en carbohidratos.



A ver son gotonto, q el tío pone harinas y azúcar, q no vegetales... que sigues mezclando churras con merinas en el hilo desde el principio. 

Que en el se habla de reducir procesados como harinas refinadas y blanqueadas sin cáscara y azucar puro y duro. Que puedes reducirlo por la vía que te salga de los huevos o te entre por el culo... Puedes irte a la carnívora, piscivora o puedes meterte 5 kilos de fruta y verdura entre pecho y espalda... Que puedes comer 2-3-5-8 veces la días pero está demostrado que el ayuno es una herramienta a tener en cuenta, q seguro q tus chinos del estudio de china comían de 1 a 3 veces. 

Que las harinas y derivados de ellas apenas aportan micronutrientes, el azúcar no aporta nada mientras que las verduras (sobre todo) aportan un millón de cosas y las carnes lo mismo. Que no las quieres comer... de puta madre pero deja de confundir hidratos de las verduras, con las del pan blanco o el azúcar.

y por supuesto no tienen que ver las harinas y trigos de hace 2000 años que la transgénica de ahora, ni los procesos de molienda. Y es que además comían de todo, tenían gallinas, cabezas de ganado, queso, aceite, huevos etc etc. Pero a usted le da lo mismo xq el estudio de china dice que mejor comer macarrones, Colacao y Cocacola (si, estoy confundiendo como usted hace).


----------



## Gort (16 Feb 2020)

gandaluz trabajador dijo:


> Que tontería de hilo por favor, ¿quién puede vivir sin harinas y azúcar si son imprescindibles?
> 
> Gordos están los glotones que comen demasiado pero sin harina y azúcar te mueres.



Pues nada. Si tan seguro está, siga usted con sus harinas y azúcares y déjenos a los demás morir en paz.


----------



## Gort (16 Feb 2020)

Bueno, pongo aquí mi dieta diaria. Hay que tener en cuenta que estoy todavía en transición hacia una dieta más alta en grasa y más baja en carbos. Además, estoy intentando reducir el número de comidas diarias y ayuno 13 horas cada día, con vistas a ir aumentando a paulatinamente a 16-18 horas diarias de ayuno. Es un proceso que me estoy tomando con calma y que pretendo que dure años hasta completar mi nuevo estilo de vida. Por otro lado, hay cosas altas en carbohidratos como la leche, que compré en cantidad y que no voy a tirar ahora a la basura y voy terminando poco a poco:

7:30: Desayuno. 250 ml de leche con omega 3 (Luego cambiaré a yogurt entero o crema agria) con descafeinado y un par de cucharadas de levadura de cerveza. Un puñado de nueces peladas, tres pastillas de cacao 99% y media taza de arándanos frescos.

11:15: Almuerzo. En el trabajo. Un puñado de frutos secos crudos, principalmente anacardos. Ahora sé que los anacardos tienen mucho azúcar, pero compré varias bolsas y no los voy a tirar. Luego sustituiré por avellanas crudas o nueces de macadamia. Y después, es una de las comidas que eliminaré de la dieta, no comiendo nada hasta la tarde.

14:45: Llegada a casa. Un lomo de salmón salvaje a la sartén con mantequilla o aceite de oliva virgen extra. Otras veces es un corte de ternera alimentada con hierba y con su buena grasas. No pongo sal. Condimento con pimienta y ajo molido. Dos o tres puñados de tomates cherry, un puñado de pipas de calabaza crudas. Una naranja (otra de las cosas que eliminaré, pero ahora me las regalan y no las voy a tirar).

18:15: Cena. Ensalada con lechuga iceberg, un aguacate entero, queso fresco sin sal, tomates cherry, un huevo cocido, aceitunas negras, pepino, y un chorro generoso de aceite de oliva virgen extra y otro chorrito de vinagre de manzana. A veces añado salmón ahumado, o jamón York (procuro que no lleve azúcar añadido aunque no me fío). Puñado de pipas de calabaza crudas.

Y ya hasta las 7:30 del día siguiente no tomo nada más que agua, en cantidad suficiente para hidratarme bien. No paso nada de hambre ni ansiedad, ni pienso en la comida. Duermo bien y descanso por la noche, teniendo una sensación de hambre ligera al despertarme y desayunando con buen apetito. También voy al baño con la regularidad de un reloj.

Me está costando acostumbrar al cuerpo a digerir más cantidad de comida en menos ocasiones, a veces, parece que me han pegado un puñetazo en el estómago al rato de terminar d comer, pero enseguida se pasa. Las disgestiones son livianas. Otro efecto que me preocupa hasta cierto extremo es la pérdida de peso. No es algo que yo persiga y no quiero perder mucho más. Supongo que según vaya aumentando la grasa, dejaré de perder peso.

Hoy tengo chuletas de ternasco de Aragón para comer, con gazpacho (con unas gotas de Tabasco verde), un culín de vino blanco muy seco, y tomates Cherry. Ayer, sábado, me salté la dieta al tomarme un helado de chocolate industrial por la tarde. Pero es algo que pueden pasar meses o años hasta que vuelva a tomarme otro.

Agradecería sugerencias, opiniones, tirones de orejas....


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Feb 2020)

@Gort 
Lo de eliminar la sal es por algo?

Si vas quitando la fruta, entrarás en cetosis y tendrás que tomar sal incluso más de lo normal.

Pierdes peso quizá por líquidos eliminados.

Llevo años en ayuno intermitente. Tras mucho tiempo eliminando el desayuno, cambié hace poco a eliminar la cena y me va mejor. Desayuno a las 8, como a las 14 o 14,30 y fin.


----------



## Gort (16 Feb 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> @Gort
> Lo de eliminar la sal es por algo?
> 
> Si vas quitando la fruta, entrarás en cetosis y tendrás que tomar sal incluso más de lo normal.
> ...



Bueno, los alimentos ya llevan su propia sal. A veces como jamón serrano, legumbres de lata, aceitunas, queso cheddar, salchichas, salmón ahumado, etc que llevan mucha sal. Si, según se suele recomendar, no es saludable pasar de ingerir un total de 5 gramos de sal diarios, suelo no echar sal para no pasar de esta cantidad de sal diaria.

Mi idea es también eliminar la cena y hacer desayuno a las 7:30-8 h y comida a las 14:45-15 horas y se acabó. Pero aún tardaré meses en llegar hasta ahí.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, los alimentos ya llevan su propia sal. A veces como jamón serrano, legumbres de lata, aceitunas, queso cheddar, salchichas, salmón ahumado, etc que llevan mucha sal. Si, según se suele recomendar, no es saludable pasar de ingerir un total de 5 gramos de sal diarios, suelo no echar sal para no pasar de esta cantidad de sal diaria.
> 
> Mi idea es también eliminar la cena y hacer desayuno a las 7:30-8 h y comida a las 14:45-15 horas y se acabó. Pero aún tardaré meses en llegar hasta ahí.



Yo aprovecharía para quitarme los procesados. Todos. Si comes hasta ternera de pasto, no tienen mucho sentido las salchichas, salmón procesado, etc.

Estarás perdiendo líquido a casco porro. Se elimina con sales. Si te bajan las sales minerales en el cuerpo, te encuentras mal. Se llama gripe cetogénica. Yo no limitaría la sal en tu adaptación. Te dolerá la cabeza, pesadez, malestar, como con la gripe, pero no lo es.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, pongo aquí mi dieta diaria. Hay que tener en cuenta que estoy todavía en transición hacia una dieta más alta en grasa y más baja en carbos. Además, estoy intentando reducir el número de comidas diarias y ayuno 13 horas cada día, con vistas a ir aumentando a paulatinamente a 16-18 horas diarias de ayuno. Es un proceso que me estoy tomando con calma y que pretendo que dure años hasta completar mi nuevo estilo de vida. Por otro lado, hay cosas altas en carbohidratos como la leche, que compré en cantidad y que no voy a tirar ahora a la basura y voy terminando poco a poco:
> 
> 7:30: Desayuno. 250 ml de leche con omega 3 (Luego cambiaré a yogurt entero o crema agria) con descafeinado y un par de cucharadas de levadura de cerveza. Un puñado de nueces peladas, tres pastillas de cacao 99% y media taza de arándanos frescos.
> 
> ...



No veo ningun tiron de orejas jaja solo me parece curioso tu horario de comidas.

La mayoria de los que hacemos 16/8 es habitual que pasemos desde la cena (9-10pm) hasta la comida (2-3pm) sin nada solido. Esto tiene una logica evolutiva pero no es ninguna regla, cada uno tiene que coger el camino que le vaya mejor.

Luego me ha llamado la atencion una frase: 'Supongo que según vaya aumentando la grasa, dejaré de perder peso.'

Este concepto es justo al reves. Se que cuesta desprenderse de ideas preconcebidas pero cuanto mayor sea tu porcentaje de grasas adelgazaras mas.

Ya he leido en algun post tuyo anterior que tienes intencion de llegar a una cetogenica.

Yo he expresado la idea de que es absolutamente innecesario por muchos motivos y a largo plazo renuncias a algunos beneficios:
- Pasas de contar calorias a contar macros para no pasarte de carbos. Aqui uno que no cuenta nada y come cuando le apetece.
- Renuncias a ingerir buena parte de carbos buenos con su fibra, sus minerales y vitaminas.
- Puede ser interesante como terapia de choque para grandes obesos, personas con SOP o algun tipo de degeneracion neuronal o osea. Para personas sanas y en peso...no lo veo.

En estas miles de paginas se ha hablado largo y tendido de la funcion de la insulina. Trasporta energia y almacena como grasa visceral la sobrante. La grasa no tiene forma rapida de almacenarse. Si subes el porcentaje de grasa y quitas los carbos buenos adelgazaras de mas.

Solo tendras sobrante con los picos de glucosa que dan los refinados. No le tengas miedo a esos anacardos y menos aun a la naranja.

Si estas en peso y notas que aun pierdes te aconsejo que esa pieza de fruta y frutos secos altos en carbo no los dejes.

La gracia de comer asi es que dejas de pensar cuanto tienes que comer (lo que te pida el cuerpo) y llegaras menos comidas al dia sin proponertelo.

Pd. La leche no se deja por su alta proporcion de lactosa (que tambien) sino por muchos otros motivos. Mas aun ese engendro 'omega 3' que no merece ni el nombre de leche.

Pd2. Las cruciferas son un 'must' en este tipo de dietas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía para quitarme los procesados. Todos. Si comes hasta ternera de pasto, no tienen mucho sentido las salchichas, salmón procesado, etc.
> 
> Estarás perdiendo líquido a casco porro. Se elimina con sales. Si te bajan las sales minerales en el cuerpo, te encuentras mal. Se llama gripe cetogénica. Yo no limitaría la sal en tu adaptación. Te dolerá la cabeza, pesadez, malestar, como con la gripe, pero no lo es.



Esa es otra de las razones para evitar la cetogenica.

No le veo el sentido saltar de bocata, pan a diario, pizzas y galletas... a dejar de comer fruta, tuberculos (poco feculentos), frutos secos y verdura lo que te pida el cuerpo.

Con los carbos buenos el aterrizaje es lento y sin sobresaltos y no tendras esos problemas.

Yo los primeros meses sobre todo el primero tiraba hasta de higos secos y orejones sin cortarme un pelo y perdia peso a buen ritmo.

No pase ese mono que cuentan muchos al dejar el azucar o fue muy leve. Tambien tomaba miel a diario.


----------



## Gort (16 Feb 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo aprovecharía para quitarme los procesados. Todos. Si comes hasta ternera de pasto, no tienen mucho sentido las salchichas, salmón procesado, etc.
> 
> Estarás perdiendo líquido a casco porro. Se elimina con sales. Si te bajan las sales minerales en el cuerpo, te encuentras mal. Se llama gripe cetogénica. Yo no limitaría la sal en tu adaptación. Te dolerá la cabeza, pesadez, malestar, como con la gripe, pero no lo es.



Gracias por tus sugerencias, antonio estrada. Mi idea es suprimir todos los procesados y consumir aquello que no lleve etiquetas de ningún tipo. Lo que pasa es que vivo en zona rural y compro grandes cantidades de alimentos y, claro, ahora tendré que terminar los procesados que ya tengo comprados. Poco a poco.

Sí he notado cierta pesadez de cabeza algún día suelto. Te haré caso en lo de no eliminar completamente la sal aunque tengo metido en la cabeza que mucha sal es mala. Pero entiendo el argumento detrás de tu afirmación, y las sales minerales son imprescindibles.


----------



## Gort (16 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No veo ningun tiron de orejas jaja solo me parece curioso tu horario de comidas.
> 
> La mayoria de los que hacemos 16/8 es habitual que pasemos desde la cena (9-10pm) hasta la comida (2-3pm) sin nada solido. Esto tiene una logica evolutiva pero no es ninguna regla, cada uno tiene que coger el camino que le vaya mejor.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, Karlos Smith, muy amable. Me viene muy bien todo lo que me dices. Es curioso, porque al principio, leía y veía vídeos de Sten Ekberg y di por hecho que, tras tantos años de comer tanto carbohidrato (la mayoría buenos), seguro que había desarrollado resistencia a la insulina y que una buena dieta cetogénica me devolvería la insulina y la glucosa a niveles saludables. Todo esto sin presentar síntomas y además, estando en normopeso, ligeramente por debajo.

Y según leo más y más comentarios, vuestros y en YouTube, me doy cuenta de que la mayoría de estos últimos son obesos norteamericanos que han tenido que hacer dieta ceto y ayuno intermitente para superar sus problemas de salud y síntomas. Y llevas (lleváis tú y antonio estrada) razón, no es racional ni tiene base real que yo me ponga en plan tan radical y, aunque procuraré tomar más grasas que carbos, desde luego, veo que no es buena idea quitar esos carbohidratos buenos y que, a corto y largo plazo puedo tener problemas de desnutrición. Y, desde luego, no quiero perder más peso.

Por otro lado, mis horarios son los que son debido a mí trabajo. No tengo otro remedio. Pero mi intención es aglutinar mis comidas diarias en desayuno y comida, y es un proceso que he decidido tomarme con calma. Más que nada, me está costando acostumbrar a mi estómago a digerir más comida de una vez, cuando antes ingería pocas cantidades 5 ó 6 veces al día.

Edito para añadir que la decisión de suprimir la cena en vez del desayuno en mi ayuno intermitente es porque creo que es lo que mejor se adapta a mi caso. Siempre me ha caído pesada la cena, y más si ésta es más allá de las 7 de la tarde. Y aunque antes me levantaba sin apetito, es cierto que a las dos horas me comería un oso por las mañanas. Así que prefiero desayunar y no cenar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Feb 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pero vamos ver, tu lees lo que escribo te contestas a ti mismo, los estudios están por decenas en el libro titulado el estudio de China donde Campbell explica el estudio del mismo nombre y otros muchos y por los cuales después de varias putas décadas estudiando los efectos de la nutrición en la poblaciones humanas decide hacerse vegano, hace unos treinta años. Yo te leído ese libro, tu no, yo he leído la crítica de la minger y la respuesta de Colin Campbell tu no, yo he leído muchos estudios de nutrición a lo largo de dos décadas mientras hacia mis experimentos, de todo tipo, tu descartas cualquier estudio que confirma el estudio de China simplemente por es falso por tus huevos, yo he leído críticas de investigadores que el tema de nutrición ni les va ni les viene y han confirmado las conclusiones estadísticas del estudio de China, tu no. No he trabajado con los datos pero tengo conocimientos de estadística y no me cuesta entender las contestación de un científico renombrado a una mongola iletrada, tu no.
> 
> En fin, que come lo que puedas y que tengas suerte en la vida con esos.



Cojones, pues si están por decenas, tiene que estar tirado nombrarlos ¿no lo hace por flojera?
Aunque mucho más interesante sería la lista completa de estudios que tratan el tema, tanto los que apuntan al mismo lugar que el China Study como los que no.

Y con eso y con todo, todavía estoy esperando una respuesta a la siguiente pregunta:

*¿Por qué cree que los resultados de un estudio sobre una población con un consumo de carbohidratos del 60% en adelante son extrapolables a poblaciones con un consumo de carbohidratos de menos del 30-40%?*


----------



## fmc (18 Feb 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Cojones, pues si están por decenas, tiene que estar tirado nombrarlos ¿no lo hace por flojera?
> Aunque mucho más interesante sería la lista completa de estudios que tratan el tema, tanto los que apuntan al mismo lugar que el China Study como los que no.
> 
> Y con eso y con todo, todavía estoy esperando una respuesta a la siguiente pregunta:
> ...



Hombre, está claro, si consumiendo un 20% de grasa estás hecho un asco, consumiendo un 60% vas a ir directo a la tumba...


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Feb 2020)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, está claro, si consumiendo un 20% de grasa estás hecho un asco, consumiendo un 60% vas a ir directo a la tumba...



¿Lo dice en serio? Es que tengo el detector de ironía en el taller...

El metabolismo funciona de formas totalmente diferentes cuando se consume un alto porcentaje de grasa y bajo porcentaje de carbohidratos que cuando se hace al revés.

Con alto % de carbos, la insulina sube, bloquea la lipólisis y favorece la lipogénesis: casi toda la grasa que entra, te la quedas, y si te descuidas hasta fabricas más.

Con alto % de grasas, la insulina se mantiene baja incluso después de comer, por lo que la quema de grasas es constante.

Además, no hay límite físico a la cantidad de carbohidratos que somos capaces de asimilar de una tacada, pero toda la grasa que no sea emulsionada por la bilis que quepa en tu vesícula, saldrá como ha entrado (sólo que un poco desmejorada)


----------



## fmc (18 Feb 2020)

No, por supuesto. Pero es cierto que se leen tantas burradas que el "Ironic mode" es imprescindible


----------



## RuntimeException (19 Feb 2020)

Me he puesto a hacer la dieta está a ver qué tal me va. De momento como lo siguiente.

Desayuno 8:00 café solo largo sin azúcar (antes me hacía un pedazo bol de leche desnatada con cereales de avena).

Almuerzo 10:30 jamón y queso (antes me hacía un cortado).

Comida 13:30 una ensalada de lechuga iceberg con esparragos, aguacate, aceitunas, pollo, pavo. O 1/4 pollo asado. (Antes de todo un poco y muchas veces hidratos)

Cena 21:00 carne/pescado a la plancha (ternera, pollo, lomo, salmón, cordero, merluza etc) con verduras (alcachofas, coliflor, pimientos etc). (Esto de momento igual que siempre)

Llevo 48 horas sin meterme hidratos ni azucares. Os iré diciendo cómo evoluciono, si noto el cambio metabólico y tal. Aún no me atrevo a ponerme a hacer fritangas con mantequilla, comer tocino o cosas de esas que hace la gente.

¿Cómo lo veis? ¿Lo estoy haciendo bien? ¿Creéis que funcionará?


----------



## Trajano VI (19 Feb 2020)

Dieta Montignac y deporte de calidad


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Me he puesto a hacer la dieta está a ver qué tal me va. De momento como lo siguiente.
> 
> Desayuno 8:00 café solo largo sin azúcar (antes me hacía un pedazo bol de leche desnatada con cereales de avena).
> 
> ...



Baña la verdura en aceite de oliva o ajioli casero y come tocino... primer aviso


----------



## Aotearoa (19 Feb 2020)

*Un ligero exceso de azúcar en sangre envejece tu cerebro * 

*Encuentran una conexión entre prediabetes, neurodegeneración y deterioro cognitivo * 







*Por Isabel Pérez Santos*

Niveles ligeramente elevados de glucosa en sangre, lo que se conoce como prediabetes, conducen a las neuronas a un estado de senescencia y deterioro de la memoria cuando se prolongan en el tiempo. Esas son las conclusiones de un estudio llevado a cabo por investigadores de EEUU y China, publicado recientemente en _Nature Neuroscience_.

Lo novedoso de esta investigación, hecha en ratones, es que encuentra una conexión directa entre la prediabetes, la neurodegeneración relacionada con el envejecimiento y el deterioro cognitivo.

En la *prediabetes* el nivel de glucosa en sangre (azúcar en sangre) es mayor de lo normal, aunque no lo suficiente como para ser considerado aún como diabetes tipo 2. Para corregir el nivel más alto de azúcar en sangre se libera más insulina al torrente sanguíneo (hiperinsulinemia) que permita el paso de la glucosa a las células, donde se utiliza para producir la energía que necesitan para llevar a cabo sus funciones. Con el tiempo, el exceso de insulina hace que las células, paradójicamente, respondan peor a esta hormona, lo que se conoce como *resistencia a la insulina*.

Los investigadores advirtieron en *ratones de edad avanzada* que aquellos *con hiperinsulinemia*, además de tener *mayor peso*, *eran peores en los tests de memoria*. Observaron además que en estos ratones prediabéticos los niveles de insulina también están elevados en el líquido cefalorraquídeo que baña el cerebro, y que se mantenían elevados incluso durante el ayuno, cuando en condiciones normales el nivel de insulina en sangre se reduce.

Los *niveles altos de insulina en el cerebro hacen que las neuronas se vuelvan resistentes a esta hormona*, lo que a su vez reduce la concentración de una proteína denominada Hexokinasa 2, que permite el procesamiento de la glucosa en las neuronas, por lo que éstas tienen dificultades para obtener energía. Como las neuronas se “alimentan” fundamentalmente de glucosa, *la resistencia a la insulina induce alteraciones en la actividad eléctrica y en las sinapsis*, las estructuras a través de las cuales las neuronas se comunican entre sí.

*Envejeciniento neuronal*

Las elevadas concentraciones de insulina durante tiempo prolongado alteran también los niveles de otras muchas proteínas encargadas de la regulación interna de las neuronas, lo que* finalmente activa un proceso de enveejecimiento*, que conduce a la muerte neuronal.

En este estudio, los investigadores *probaron la capacidad de distintos fármacos usados para el tratamiento de la diabetes tipo II* para revertir la senescencia (envejecimiento) inducida en las neuronas por la exposición continuada a la insulina. Y encontraron que la metformina (el fármaco de primera elección para tratar la diabetes) no consiguió revertir el proceso de envecimiento inducido por el exceso de insulina, mientras que la liraglutida sí lo consiguió. 

Esta diferencia se debe fundamentalmente a que estos fármacos actúan en diferentes puntos de la ruta de procesamiento de la glucosa y la liraglutida aumenta los niveles de la proteína hexokinasa2, normalizando la obtención de energía por las neuronas.

Antes de este estudio, *se sabía que la diabetes tipo II es un factor de riesgo para desarrollar enfermedad de Alzheimer*, y estas alteraciones previas a la diabetes ahora descubiertas pueden ser uno de los mecanismos por los que aumenta este factor de riesgo.

Tanto la diabetes tipo II, como la prediabetes pueden prevenirse o retrasarse en la mayor parte de los casos mediante cambios en el estilo de vida, como adoptar una dieta saludable y ejercicio físico regular. Con ello se disminuye el riesgo de desarrollar Alzheimer, una enfermedad que empieza a deteriorar el cerebro mucho antes de producir síntomas. 

Por el momento no hay fármacos que detengan o hagan más lento el progreso del Alzhéimer, y la mejor baza para evitarlo es la prevención.
*Isabel Pérez Santos – *Profesora Ayudante en el Departamento de Anatomía, Histología y Neurociencia de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid.

*Te puede interesar:*
Ejercicio y vida social, la mejor forma de esquivar el alzhéimer - Cosas del cerebro


----------



## RuntimeException (20 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Me he puesto a hacer la dieta está a ver qué tal me va. De momento como lo siguiente.
> 
> Desayuno 8:00 café solo largo sin azúcar (antes me hacía un pedazo bol de leche desnatada con cereales de avena).
> 
> ...



72 horas sin un grano de azucar o harina.

Dudo que esté en cetosis de esta y no se como saber si entro ni cuanto se tarda en entrar, hasta ahora lo más "raro" es la sensación después de almorzar, tras 12 horas de ayuno como jamón y queso y cuando acabo la sensación es bastante rara y difícil de describir, como de saciado pero al mismo tiempo hambriento (aunque suene contradictorio), algo pesado y con ligerísimas nauseas.

Dicho así suena peor de como verdaderamente se siente, no es nada del otro mundo.

Primer escoyo, el viernes tengo cena de curro y quiero emborracharme, cerveza está prohibidísima pero vino puedo tomar durante la cena, el plan es el cubateo hacerlo de whisky solo (o con agua) pero no es una idea que me apasione, lo he probado alguna vez y me está demasiado fuerte. 

Se que el alcohol en si no es bueno para la dieta pero lo que temo, más que "pasarme un día", es romper el proceso de cetosis o de "entrar en ella"

¿alguna idea?


----------



## Perro Viejo (20 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> 72 horas sin un grano de azucar o harina.
> 
> Dudo que esté en cetosis de esta y no se como saber si entro ni cuanto se tarda en entrar, hasta ahora lo más "raro" es la sensación después de almorzar, tras 12 horas de ayuno como jamón y queso y cuando acabo la sensación es bastante rara y difícil de describir, como de saciado pero al mismo tiempo hambriento (aunque suene contradictorio), algo pesado y con ligerísimas nauseas.
> 
> ...



El alcohol te va sacar de la cetosis sí o sí a poco que bebas un par otres de copa. Pero bueno tampoco es un drama. Luego vuelves a entrar y ya está... Una cosa te advierto: Cuando estás en cetosis el alcohol afecta más. No sé porque pero al menos yo lo noto mucho y mucha gente también me lo comenta.


----------



## Qui (20 Feb 2020)

Haz caso al comentario anterior, el alcohol te afecta MUCHO MÁS.


----------



## RuntimeException (20 Feb 2020)

Pues casi que mejor lo de que afecte más, así podré beber menos para pillar la cogorza..

Me ha jodido lo de que el alcohol saca sí o sí de la cetosis. Yo me estaba guiando más o menos por esto:








Entonces claro, yo entendía que no iba a poder tomar mis adorados GinTonics, pero pensé que bebiendo whisky a palo seco o algo por el estilo podría mantener la cetosis (o alcanzarla, que como digo de momento no creo que esté ya en esa fase)

Dices que se puede volver a entrar pero es un poco como tirar a la basura esta semana entera.


----------



## Perro Viejo (20 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Pues casi que mejor lo de que afecte más, así podré beber menos para pillar la cogorza..
> 
> Me ha jodido lo de que el alcohol saca sí o sí de la cetosis. Yo me estaba guiando más o menos por esto:
> 
> ...



Hombre, si te tomas solo uno o dos whiskys puede que no salgas pero a partir de ahí ya...

Un poco sí es 'tirar a la basura' lo conseguido pero no es para tanto, lo importante es mantener una vida sana el mayor tiempo pero sin obsesiones. Pasarlo bien también es importante y de vez en cuando no va mal darse caprichos.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Feb 2020)

Mi comentario es un poco cuñao asi que no hagas mucho caso, tu marido hace algo de ejercicio? y no, por ejercicio no me refiero a caminar un poco con el perro ( o sin él)

Cuando dices que has sustituido los macarrones por espelta , te refieres a macarrones integrales?
El arroz integral no deja de ser arroz, que sea integral es una leve mejora pero no esperes milagros.

Quiero decir que no depende solo de que mejores la fuente de los hidratos sino la cantidad de estos.
También que al metabolismo le va a costar tiempo cambiar, no semanas, no meses, sino posiblemente mas de un año.

No se te olvide que puede sustituir fuentes de hidratos como pan, arroz y pasta por frutos secos (sin tampoco pasarse)


----------



## Perro Viejo (20 Feb 2020)

Los almidones son azúcar. Parece de perogrullo pero para no tener la glucosa alta en sangre lo suyo es no atiborrarse de glucosa aunque sea "integral" o de "espelta", de garbanzos o de arroz o de donuts Los almidones, todos ellos, son cadenas de glucosa unidas por un puente de oxigeno. Es química elemental, por mucho que ladren los nutricionistas. Cierto es que la fibra impide que se absorba tanta glucosa pero si no tomas almidones no se absorbe en absoluto porque simplemente no la hay.

Que pruebe a no comer hidratos un tiempo (y todavía menos para cenar) y la glucosa volverá a niveles normales "mágicamente".


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Feb 2020)

quita todo el cereal, si acaso dejando arroz integral, para sentirse lleno que lo cambie por coliflor, lombarda, berenjenas...


----------



## fmc (20 Feb 2020)

Y el pan, por favor... y que tampoco pretenda arreglar en una semana el daño de décadas...


----------



## JuanGrc (20 Feb 2020)

Diagnóstico - Federación Española de Diabetes FEDE


----------



## fmc (20 Feb 2020)

Báñaselo al menos en aove o mantequilla.

PD: También le puedes meter un aguacate y/o un par de huevos de acompañamiento


----------



## JuanGrc (20 Feb 2020)

De nada, no me trates de ud por favor, gracias a Dios no soy diabético, mi hermana sí y lo lleva a rajatabla, en el caso que comentan del pan hasta lo pesa para comer ni un gramo más ni uno menos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Pues casi que mejor lo de que afecte más, así podré beber menos para pillar la cogorza..
> 
> Me ha jodido lo de que el alcohol saca sí o sí de la cetosis. Yo me estaba guiando más o menos por esto:
> 
> ...



Vino en la cena, y un buen malta a pelo es lo que bebemos los omvres.


----------



## PBA (20 Feb 2020)

Hola pues ahora mismo me estaba tomando una tila de esas de bolsita y se me ha ocurrido pensar que si en vez de tirar la bolsa romperla y me podría beber lo que lleva dentro. o es peligroso. 

Pregunta en serio


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Feb 2020)

Bienvenida lo primero.

Para empezar y sin ningun tipo de duda, su marido tiene una prediabetes de libro. Eso si, en su estado mas inicial. La cosa puede empeorar o puede curarse totalmente de forma definitiva.

Ya le adelanto que esos cambios que ha hecho en la alimentacion ralentizaran la enfermedad pero seguira avando lentamente.

Si ha leido el titulo del hilo ya se puede imaginar de que va la cosa.

Lo primero que le tiene que preguntar a su marido son dos cosas:
- Si esta dispuesto a dejar de comer nada que contenga trigo o cualquier otro cereal DE POR VIDA.
- Y si esta dispuesto a darle una patada a cualquier consejo oficial sobre alimentacion. Piramide oficial a la basura y consejos de endocrinos en severa cuarentena.

Si la respuesta es NO esta jodido. Si la respuesta es SI aqui estamos para darle la informacion que necesite.

Si se lanza a hacer cambios sin informacion FRACASARA.

Ejemplo: Ese pan integral de trigo es equivalente a tomar un sobre (o varios segun cantidad) de azucar.



Fundación para la diabetes - Tabla de raciones de hidratos de carbono

Aqui puedes obtener una tabla de hidratos y hay que evitar todos los que estan en rojo que son los de alto IG.

Yo hace unos años empece a dar niveles ligeramente altos (105) lo frene en seco, ahora doy niveles 80-90 en ayunas.

Digale como incentivo que ademas de revertir la prediabetes te quedas hecho un figurin, y comiendo como un campeon ya que esto no es una dieta.

Pd. Pan de trigo veneno, pan de espelta, centeno, etc, es la metadona de los adictos al pan. No se curara.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Feb 2020)

Fuera pan y pasta joder, ni biológico mi nad
No sin mi pan
Joder ni que fuera heroína


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Feb 2020)

JuanGrc dijo:


> De nada, no me trates de ud por favor, gracias a Dios no soy diabético, mi hermana sí y lo lleva a rajatabla, en el caso que comentan del pan hasta lo pesa para comer ni un gramo más ni uno menos.



Como lo veo continuamente no me sorprende.

Acompaño a mi familiar diabetico al endocrino. Se ve que es una locura decirle a un diabetico que la cantidad correcta de pan es cero. Ningun endocrino da ese sencillo consejo.

Haciendo alguna corta estadistica de las reuniones de nutricionista estoy seguro (al 99%) de que mi familiar (adolescente) es el unico diabetico tipo I con glicosilada de 5,8 (la ultima) en esa planta del hospital.


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Feb 2020)

PBA dijo:


> Hola pues ahora mismo me estaba tomando una tila de esas de bolsita y se me ha ocurrido pensar que si en vez de tirar la bolsa romperla y me podría beber lo que lleva dentro. o es peligroso.
> 
> Pregunta en serio



Una sola bolsa de té puede derramar miles de millones de pedazos de microplástico en su infusión


----------



## PBA (21 Feb 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Una sola bolsa de té puede derramar miles de millones de pedazos de microplástico en su infusión



Pero sin romper la bolsa o rompiendola

Entonces lo de comerse las hojas en lugar de tirarlas nadie lo ha probado, no hay experimentos o es toxico Aunque solo sirva como fibra y apenas aporte ya nada?


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Feb 2020)

PBA dijo:


> Pero sin romper la bolsa o rompiendola
> 
> Entonces lo de comerse las hojas en lugar de tirarlas nadie lo ha probado, no hay experimentos o es toxico Aunque solo sirva como fibra y apenas aporte ya nada?



Lo suyo sería comprar las hojas a granel y te evitas sustos. También puedes meterte las hojas por el culo y que infusionen en el recto y así evitas que atraviesen el sistema digestivo.


----------



## PBA (21 Feb 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Lo suyo sería comprar las hojas a granel y te evitas sustos. También puedes meterte las hojas por el culo y que infusionen en el recto y así evitas que atraviesen el sistema digestivo.



Bueno no sé si lo dices en serio pero he gogleado y parece que sí se pueden comer al menos algunas.

Las Hojas de Té Usadas se Pueden Comer


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2020)

Glucosa en ayunas más alta que después de cenar, resistencia a la insulina de la buena + efecto alba

Cambiar la dieta para dejar de guarnirse la sensibilidad a la insulina está bien, pero *para recuperarla lo que funciona es el AYUNO.*

De hecho, entre renunciar por completo a los refinados manteniendo el patrón de comidas y mantener un consumo moderado (tampoco tupirse a bocatas de macarrones) pero hacer ayuno intermitente con ayunos prolongados periódicos, *lo más efectivo es lo segundo.*

Otra historia ya es que sin dejar los refinados el ayuno es bastante más difícil de sobrellevar, pero eso entraría en el campo de las preferencias personales y a qué esté uno dispuesto a someterse para no renunciar al cuscurro de pan...


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2020)

Claro, pa eso estamos 
¿A qué parte te refieres?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Feb 2020)

Que no le des cereales cojonesss yaa


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2020)

El tema es que habéis descubierto que tiene un problema con el mecanismo de control de la glucosa en sangre, y queréis hacer algo al respecto.


Se os presentan dos estrategias alternativas:

1.- Tratar de usar el mecanismo roto lo menos posible, para que no siga deteriorándose.
2.- Tratar de arreglar el mecanismo roto, para que pueda seguirlo usando (aunque bajando el ritmo para no volverlo a romper)

Si te quitas totalmente de azúcares, harinas refinadas y en general carbohidratos de absorción rápida (arroces, patatas, pastas, pan... en general alimentos con fécula y almidón), y limitas tus fuentes de carbohidratos a verduras y otros alimentos de absorción lenta, consigues que la glucosa en sangre nunca llegue a subir demasiado, así que el propio cuerpo será capaz de controlarla incluso aunque el mecanismo de control está defectuoso.

Si, en cambio, introduces un nuevo patrón temporal de comidas que permite "descansar" al mecanismo de control durante más tiempo, éste se va regenerando, y una vez esté funcionando razonablemente puedes reintroducir carbohidratos de absorción rápida, pero ni tantos ni tan rápidos como los que rompieron el mecanismo en primer lugar: arroces integrales, patatas reposadas (cocidas del día anterior y guardadas en la nevera), pasta integral al dente, legumbres, fruta... esa clase de cosas.

Obviamente, también puedes hacer un término medio entre los dos, que parece que es con lo que habéis empezado, pero el tema es que lo que de verdad marca la diferencia son los ayunos un poco más largos, de 36 horas en adelante (no más de 3 días sin supervisión médica), y esos se hacen difíciles mientras no se corte por completo con los carbohidratos rápidos.

¿Por qué? Porque se tarda más en entrar en cetosis, que es un estado metabólico en el que el hígado transforma la grasa de reserva en un combustible similar a la glucosa (cuerpos cetónicos), y que se caracteriza por una fuerte supresión del apetito.

Es decir, que tirarse 36 horas sin comer nada, si no partes de cetosis, es bastante, bastante difícil.
Pero oye, imposible no es, y a lo mejor resulta que a tu pareja le cuesta más renunciar al pan, la pasta, el arroz y las patatas que, una vez al mes, aguantarse el hambre para hacer un ayuno largo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

Seamos claros, su marido no deberia de tomar arroz ni patatas durante un tiempo. Cuanto tiempo? pues segun mi experiencia en dos o tres meses, maximo seis su sensibilidad a la insulina deberia de mejorar mucho y ya no seria un problema.

Dicho esto y en vista de que ya se ha lanzado al 16/8 tampoco veo un problema que un dia a la semana se comiese su paella.

Las patatas si que las aparcaria durante unos meses y las legumbres tambien.

Para que la cosa vaya bien debe de seguir las siguientes pautas:
- NO dejar de meter hidratos buenos en su dieta. Mucha verdura, algo de fruta, mucho fruto seco y tuberculos poco feculentos (boniato, zanahoria, chirivias, etc).
- Meter mucha mas grasa en su dieta. Aguacates, tocino bueno, aceite de oliva, alioli/mahonesa casera, casqueria... si no haces esto corres el peligro de entrar en una espiral de hambre y comerte lo que no debes.
- Si estas haciendo 16/8 y haces dos comidas, come abundantemente. Pasar hambre no es una opcion. Tambien te digo que el semiayuno si se le hace cuesta arriba que espere un mes comiendo limpio. Para correr primero hay que andar.


----------



## RuntimeException (21 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> RuntimeException dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me he puesto a hacer la dieta está a ver qué tal me va. De momento como lo siguiente.
> ...




Sigo

96 horas sin azucar o harina alguna (ni nada que se le parezca!).

He perdido dos kilos y poco, motivadísimo porque a penas ha sido en 4 días, con la dificultad extra de que por movidas personales no he podido ir al gimnasio desde el lunes, mi sobrepeso es muy moderado así que dos kilos y medio es bastante, apenas tenía 10 kilos que perder y ahora con 7/8 más ya estaría.

Esta noche tengo la cena con los compañeros en la que beberé alcohol, haré lo de whisky con agua o vodka con sifón e intentaré no beber demasiado, con suerte, lo que me comentasteis de que los efectos del alcohol aumentan en esta dieta me ayudará a esto último.

Como redención, he escuchado que para volver a cetosis rápido (por cierto, sigo sin saber si estoy o no, entiendo que no por no haber notado nada raro) ayuda el ayunar y el hacer ejercicio, así que mañana cuando me levante café y al gimnasio, con un poco de suerte consigo aguantar hasta la hora de comer lo que será aproximadamente 15 horas desde la última ingesta sólida (espero joderme un entrecot o por el estilo que por algo elegí hacer esta dieta) y 12 desde la última copa que me haga. Mis ayunos actuales son 12-12 (cambié el desayuno por café y poco más) así que no se si lo aguantaré, me llevaré algo de queso al gimnasio porsiaca no vaya a pegarme una pájara.

Estoy ilusionao, me parece que el haber perdido dos kilos y pico sin haber podido hacer ejercicio y sin estar en cetosis (o si, vete a saber) es un buen presagio para pensar que voy a llegar a mis objetivos más pronto que tarde si sigo por aquí.

salu2.


----------



## RuntimeException (21 Feb 2020)

Os he leído hablar de chirivía y me ha entrado una pregunta.

Se que puede comerse y que es muy bueno un buen caldo con huesos y carne, supongo no es necesario decir que nada de fideos/garbanzos/arroz/patata etc

El tema es que para darle sabor yo si que solía poner todo lo que viene en los preparados de cocido estos que venden, chirivía, nabo, nabicol, zanahoria y no se si algo más. Entiendo que todas estas verduras no se deben comer, pero... ¿sueltan hidratos al cocinarse? Incluso la patata.. ¿comerse un guisado de costillas con patatas bebiéndote el caldito supone saltarse la dieta aunque no pinches ni una sola patata?


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

El sarraceno no deja de ser un cereal en forma de harina, y las legumbres suelen tener un 50% de hidratos. En ambas el pico de azucar es importante.

Aqui estamos hablando de resetear el mecanismo de sensibilidad a la insulina. En esa fase es preferible dejarlos aparcados.

Mi familiar diabetico si come legumbres pero cereales ninguno. El sarraceno tiene un IG medio y mucha carga glucemica, para este caso no vale.

Las legumbres yo las tomo pero son testimoniales (tres o cuatro veces en invierno).

Te explico lo que pasa por ejemplo con un plato de fabada. Una persona sana tiene una curva de subida y bajada que suele durar como hora y media. Un diabetico tipo II puede estar perfectamente cuatro o cinco horas fuera de rango (>140) y no acabar de aterrizar a las ocho horas de la ingesta.

Todas esas horas el pancreas esta funcionando nonstop pero la insulina no hace nada. Bueno si hace, seguir provocando mas resistencia.

La tabla que tienes la usan los tipo I como mi familiar para calcular la dosis de insulina. Su pancreas no funciona pero su sensibilidad es buena por como se alimenta. Con dosis bajas hace curvas perfectas y aterriza como si no fuese diabetico.

Despues de unos meses no menos de seis puede ir reintroduciendo alimentos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El sarraceno no deja de ser un cereal en forma de harina, y las legumbres suelen tener un 50% de hidratos. En ambas el pico de azucar es importante.
> 
> Aqui estamos hablando de resetear el mecanismo de sensibilidad a la insulina. En esa fase es preferible dejarlos aparcados.
> 
> ...



Pd. No quiere decir que en esos meses algun dia coma legumbres o tome una paellita. Lo importante aqui es llevar un orden en el dia a dia. Lo otro esta al mismo nivel que si te tomas un gintonic un dia suelto.


----------



## Gort (21 Feb 2020)

Paqui67, ayudaos también con el vinagre de sidra de manzana. Una o dos cucharaditas todos los días parece ser que ayuda bastante a bajar el índice glucémico. Todo esto sin ingerir harinas ni azúcares, claro, al menos durante una buena temporada como bien apunta Karlos Smith. Yo tomo este vinagre en ensalada o diluyo esas cucharaditas en un vaso de agua mineral a modo de bebida.


----------



## Gort (21 Feb 2020)

Por mi parte sigo con el ayuno intermitente 12-12 hasta que termine febrero, que intentaré subir a 14-10 para ir subiendo progresivamente a lo largo de meses hasta 16-8, haciendo dos comidas al día.

Por supuesto, aunque no creo tener problemas con el azúcar en mi organismo, hace ya meses que no pruebo los azúcares simples directos. Estoy terminando poco a poco alimentos procesados que compré hace tiempo y sigo aumentando grasas y consumiendo carbos de absorción lenta y bajo índice glucémico: pipas de calabaza, nueces, legumbre (una vez por semana), brócoli, judías verdes, carne de pasto (cuando puedo, no es fácil conseguirla aquí), pescado fresco, chocolate 99%, queso cheddar, etc. He sustituido el salmón ahumado por sardinas en aceite de oliva virgen extra y están deliciosas. 

También echo ahora algo de sal cuando cocino y, efectivamente, la pesadez ocasional de cabeza se fue.

Soy una persona que siempre ha tenido buena salud, sin dolores o achaques de importancia, pero noto que, según pasan las semanas, aquellos leves malestares van desapareciendo, como la migraña ( hace meses que no he vuelto a padecerla), ni ligeras molestias ni picores. Ni siquiera me salen padrastros en las uñas tampoco. Hasta me noto más calmada, antes solía despertarme con algo de ansiedad por las mañanas y ya no ha vuelto a producirse. No tomo medicamentos de ningún tipo, quitando algún suplemento vitamínico ocasional y/o colágeno para cuidar las articulaciones.

No creo que vuelva tomar carbohidratos de absorción rápida de por vida. No es ningún sacrificio, ya estaba más o menos acostumbrada. Sé que son un excelente combustible para todo tipo de gérmenes, bacterias, virus ... en fin, para las enfermedades autoinmunes, crónicas y hasta para el Alzheimer. No hay más que ver cómo las bacterias devoran el azúcar.


Creo que fue esta reflexión, la del azúcar como asesino silencioso, la que me hizo empezar a pensar en todo esto de dejar los pocos azúcares simples que tomaba hace ya un par de años. Y eso llevó a todo lo demás: iniciar un proceso lento pero irreversible de cuidar la salud y el bienestar al máximo durante lo que me reste de vida. Como he estado siempre tan bien de salud, haber pasado la barrera de los 50, hace que me replantee la manera de conservar este bienestar todo lo que pueda. Hace un par de años, justo cuando más descuidé mi estilo de vida saludable, tuve gripe (llevaba sin coger una gripe desde los 17) y mononucleosis infecciosa al mismo tiempo y lo pasé tan mal que, desde entonces, llevo reflexionando sobre este asunto de la importancia básica de la alimentación en la salud, a pesar de que ya me lo inculcaron en la infancia.

No estoy obsesionada, pero lo cierto es que estoy disfrutando mucho con toda esta nueva etapa y renacer en mi vida. Es realmente satisfactorio ver cómo se siente uno mejor incluso que en años más jóvenes, además de toda la información tan valiosa que estoy aprendiendo. Es un win-win en toda regla.

Perdón por el ladrillo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Sigo
> 
> 96 horas sin azucar o harina alguna (ni nada que se le parezca!).
> 
> ...



La perdida de peso de la primera semana es toda de liquido. Al final de mes deberias perder otros dos que si serian de grasa.

No te obsesiones con la rapidez. Si te sobran 6-7 kilos y no te pones a hacer dieta hipocalorica (mal) esos ultimos kilos los perderas despacio (bien). Lo normal el resto de meses es que pierdas un par de kilos y no quieras mas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Paqui67, ayudaos también con el vinagre de sidra de manzana. Una o dos cucharaditas todos los días parece ser que ayuda bastante a bajar el índice glucémico. Todo esto sin ingerir harinas ni azúcares, claro, al menos durante una buena temporada como bien apunta Karlos Smith. Yo tomo este vinagre en ensalada o diluyo esas cucharaditas en un vaso de agua mineral a modo de bebida.



Todo eso puede ayudar pero el supersayan de la historia es meterse grasa a saco.

Cuando te dan el libro de la diabetes lo primero que te dicen es que para calcular las dosis de insulina hay que medir las raciones de hidratos. A continuacion te avisan que la grasa y la fibra ralentizan la entrada de glucosa en sangre.

Lo dicen como aviso cuando lo deberian de dar como consejo. La grasa tiene indice glucemico cero. 

Cuando tienes el mecanismo de la insulina averiado la grasa deberia de ser en todos los casos la ingesta preferente.

Proporciona energia de larga duracion, ayuda a recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina y no engorda ya que en estado de baja insulina la grasa no tiene forma de almacenarse.


----------



## JuanGrc (21 Feb 2020)

@Gort Hola una pregunta, no eres diabética no?...me imagino que estarás delgada, dónde podía encontrar algo de información sobre los ayunos que haces, tengo como 10 kgs de más y me interesaría perderlos, luego tengo a mi hermana mayor diabética y aunque hago analíticas todos los años, ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja, gracias!!


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Feb 2020)

RuntimeException dijo:


> Os he leído hablar de chirivía y me ha entrado una pregunta.
> 
> Se que puede comerse y que es muy bueno un buen caldo con huesos y carne, supongo no es necesario decir que nada de fideos/garbanzos/arroz/patata etc
> 
> El tema es que para darle sabor yo si que solía poner todo lo que viene en los preparados de cocido estos que venden, chirivía, nabo, nabicol, zanahoria y no se si algo más. Entiendo que todas estas verduras no se deben comer, pero... ¿sueltan hidratos al cocinarse? Incluso la patata.. ¿comerse un guisado de costillas con patatas bebiéndote el caldito supone saltarse la dieta aunque no pinches ni una sola patata?



Ostras que pregunta mas curiosa.

Olvidate de lo que suelten las verduras o la patata en el caldo que eso es testimonial.

Todos esos tuberculos puedes comer los que te de la gana. Tienen un porcentaje de fibra muy alto respecto a la cantidad de hidrato. Se absorven y digieren bien.

La patata es la unica que hay que moderarse. Si no te la vas a comer no la eches es la que menos sabor le da al caldo.

Se ha hablado un poco del boniato y es una maravilla. Carbos de buena calidad y un sabor inigualable.

Eso si, el boniato blanco de toda la vida no ese engendro rojo que venden ahora por tener mejor aspecto y ser mas dulce.

Probad el boniato cortado en tiras gordas y frito con aove...le da mil patadas a las patatas fritas en sabor.


----------



## Gort (21 Feb 2020)

JuanGrc dijo:


> @Gort Hola una pregunta, no eres diabética no?...me imagino que estarás delgada, dónde podía encontrar algo de información sobre los ayunos que haces, tengo como 10 kgs de más y me interesaría perderlos, luego tengo a mi hermana mayor diabética y aunque hago analíticas todos los años, ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja, gracias!!



Hola, JuanGrc. No, no no soy diabética. Vamos, hace dos años que no me he vuelto a hacer análisis de sangre, pero no tengo ningún síntoma de diabetes. Estoy unos 2-3 kilos por debajo de mi peso normal. Esto se debe a la alimentación, ser activa y de carácter nervioso. Una de las cosas que me preocupan es perder más peso, de hecho, he perdido bastante, algo que no quiero, pero parece que está última semana la pérdida de peso se ha estancado. 

Me pides información sobre los ayunos que hago... la mejor fuente de información que puedes tener al respecto es este mismo hilo (y su parte I). Tienes testimonios, consejos y experiencias de primera mano impagables si te tomas la molestia de leerlo entero. Si entiendes inglés, también puedes encontrar valiosa información en los vídeos del Dr. Sten Ekberg, para mí los mejores al respecto en YouTube. También puedes buscar en este canal con las palabras "ayuno intermitente" y ver vídeos en español de cómo introducirse en el ayuno. O, simplemente, pon "ayuno intermitente" en Google y hay mucha información seria al respecto. Sí te recomendaría que, si vas a hacer ayuno intermitente, vayas poco a poco probando por ti mismo. Yo he empezado por el más fácil: ayunas 12 horas, la mayoría de esas horas las pasas durmiendo. Mientras, vas quitando las harinas y los azúcares y sustituyéndolos por carbohidratos de absorción lenta y aumentando mucho la ingesta de todo tipo de grasas. Eso te ayudará a no pasar hambre. La idea es llegar a ingerir poco carbohidrato y mucha grasa de manera gradual.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## fmc (21 Feb 2020)

Añade...
¿Experiencias con el ayuno intermitente?


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Feb 2020)

Lo traslado a este hilo desde el del ayuno.

Este tipo es una pasada con 60 tacos y si leeis el articulo viene a soltar las mismas verdades del barquero que en este hilo.

El articulo:
El médico japonés que aconseja comer sólo una vez al día: “Los animales luchan cuando tienen hambre”

El pollo:



Verdades del barquero:

'Las calorías no importan. Por ejemplo, engorda más el azúcar, con 4 kcal por gramo, que la grasa, con 9. El alcohol, con 7 kcal por gramo, es una bebida destilada que no contiene azúcar, por lo tanto son calorías vacías.'

'El azúcar refinado es la mayor causa de infarto de miocardio debido a la obesidad; también es causa de diabetes, de hipertensión, de infarto cerebral y de cáncer.'


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2020)

¿En serio alguien pide referencias sobre el ayuno intermitente y nadie va a mencionar al Dr. Fung?


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (22 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Dieta Montignac y deporte de calidad



Ahora mismo cual morsa ser, mas adelgacé cosa phina con Montiñac años ha.

Luego volví a coger masas, volví a Montiñac y volví a bajar, aunque con menos estrépito.

Un pariente hizo lo mismo que yo, pero luego se metió a la isodieta, y algo espectacular de cojones.

La putada de tales métodos es la dificultac de llevarlos a cabo en esta sociedhac de mierda.


----------



## fmc (22 Feb 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿En serio alguien pide referencias sobre el ayuno intermitente y nadie va a mencionar al Dr. Fung?



Hombre, no sé si la ley transitiva aplica a los foros, pero he referido al tema del ayuno intermitente, donde se habla del Dr. Fung


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (22 Feb 2020)

Coronavirus, due casi a Milano

Van 76

Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepero corrupto (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## pepero corrupto (24 Feb 2020)

Pero qué tonterías dices subnormal. ¿Qué cojones te va a pasar por no comer hidratos de carbono? No te pasa nada, ni tiroides ni riñones ni leches. Como si solo comes carne o solo comes verdura, el cuerpo se adapta a todo, no tengas miedo para nada. 

Y deja de preguntarle al hijo de puta del Karlos que es un puto kani con K que no tiene ni puta idea de nada y se lo inventa.


----------



## Registrador (24 Feb 2020)

Ahi esta el error: nunca comentes que haces ayuno o que pasas de azucares y alimentos procesados, la gente no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona la alimentación y se permiten darte lecciones  

Y sobre socializar, una o dos copas de vino no deberían ser un problema si lo haces 1 vez a la semana.


----------



## pepero corrupto (24 Feb 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Ahi esta el error: nunca comentes que haces ayuno o que pasas de azucares y alimentos procesados, la gente no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona la alimentación y se permiten darte lecciones
> 
> Y sobre socializar, una o dos copas de vino no deberían ser un problema si lo haces 1 vez a la semana.



A nadie le importa un carajo, todo el mundo hace dietas hoy en día, es la retrasada la que se angustia sola.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2020)

No le contestes que es Qualicion. Esta siempre en el subforo guarderia y se hace mil clones para trolear a los nuevos.

Los habituales ya pasamos de sus tonterias y tiene que fastidiar a los nuevos.

Llamale calvo y si molesta mucho lo metes al ignore.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2020)

pepero corrupto dijo:


> Pero qué tonterías dices subnormal. ¿Qué cojones te va a pasar por no comer hidratos de carbono? No te pasa nada, ni tiroides ni riñones ni leches. Como si solo comes carne o solo comes verdura, el cuerpo se adapta a todo, no tengas miedo para nada.
> 
> Y deja de preguntarle al hijo de puta del Karlos que es un puto kani con K que no tiene ni puta idea de nada y se lo inventa.



No das ni una. La K resulta que es un nombre de familia, evidentemente no es un nombre español.


----------



## pepero corrupto (24 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No das ni una. La K resulta que es un nombre de familia, evidentemente no es un nombre español.



Pues con lo subnormal que eres y lo brasas y cutre que eres si te llamas Karlos de verdad tienes que ser mínimo ecuatoriano que se gastan esos nombrecitos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2020)

Bueno vamos a lo importante.

Para empezar no hay que tomarse esto tan a pecho.

El 90% ya los estas haciendo al quitar harinas, azucar, edulcorantes y procesados.

La patata y arroz en dos tres meses si los come un dia o dos a la semana tampoco lo veo problema. Haciendo 16/8 y con las cifras que esta dando de glucemia ya no me preocuparia.

Legumbres tambien probaria a meterlas de nuevo a los 2-3 meses y a ver el glucometro que dice.

Lo de alternar el unico problema que le veo es que lo hagais todos los dias. Por cierto aqui el problema esta en la cerveza, el VINO no esta en esta guerra. Eso si no hay que pasarse ni estando sano.

Yo nunca he tenido costumbre de beber a diario pero los findes si cae alguna botella de tinto o verdejo. Cuando hace calor, verdejo, limon, hielo y sifon (como toda la vida).

Para que os quede claro, el vino y los destilados tienen IG=0. Osea suben entre nada y cero la glucosa en sangre.
Algun culo de whisky bueno tambien cae el finde.

Teneis que entender que esto consiste en dejar de comer pienso y comer lo mejor que os permita el bolsillo.

Jamon bueno, tocino iberico, marisco, chuletones, casqueria estan en la lista de cuanto mas mejor.

Si salgo por ahi me pido un vino, un plato de morro y unas bravas (solo como esas papas en una semana), calamar o sepia con alioli, oreja a la plancha, mollejas... no se donde vivis pero a mi no me faltan tapas. 

Eso si no salgo a diario procuro comer lo que yo me cocino, pero un dia suelto al ataque.
El tema huevos sin limite, mejor si pillais camperos pero todos valen.

Boniato rojo como os he dicho es un enjendro. Puede valer pero ese sabor dulce solo me vale si hago algo de reposteria paleo. Tampoco tengo claro si sube mucho el azucar en sangre pero sospecho que si. El boniato blaco solo esta en invierno, queda poco. Pruebalo frito el rojo, nostamal pero ni punto de comparacion. Luego a ver que dice el glucometro. Ojo, nada natural va a subir glucosa como el pan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Feb 2020)

pepero corrupto dijo:


> Pues con lo subnormal que eres y lo brasas y cutre que eres si te llamas Karlos de verdad tienes que ser mínimo ecuatoriano que se gastan esos nombrecitos.



Nombre centroeuropeo piltrafilla ignorante y no me llamo asi gañan, solo le tengo cariño familiar al nombre.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Feb 2020)

Que alguna alma caritativa le explique cuatro cositas a este hombre, porfa.

Crisis: - Vengo de comprar 150 latunes de 900g y + comida, 1000 €.

"He comprado aceite, *azúcar decenas de kilos..."

Icibatreuh dijo.*



> Evidentemente te vas a morir del exceso de azúcar y de la inactividad en la cuarentena.
> 
> Te tendria que preocupar infinitamente más esto que posteaste, fuera de bromas:
> 
> ...



*El franco dijo.*


el azúcar lo tomo en caramelos y en bebidas de refresco, he vuelto a beber en estas semanas pero aún no cojo peso, algo de barriga va saliendo, pero trato de tomar sólo Caseras cuando puedo.El azúcar tal cual, lo he comprado por ser producto no perecedero, energía y posible intercambiable.


----------



## veraburbu (27 Feb 2020)

Por qué comer poco alarga la vida


Una investigación aporta la descripción más detallada de los beneficios de la restricción calórica para frenar el envejecimiento.

Desde hace décadas, los científicos conocen el secreto para hacer que casi cualquier animal viva mucho más de lo normal. Pueden hacer que un ratón duplique sus años de vida y que un macaco viva tres más de lo normal. El equivalente en personas sería vivir nueve años más y, además, con mucho menos riesgo de sufrir enfermedades asociadas al envejecimiento: cáncer, alzhéimer, diabetes. El problema es que el precio a pagar puede ser demasiado alto para muchos: comer menos, en concreto quitarse en torno a un 30% de las calorías diarias.


Este jueves se publica el estudio más detallado que se ha realizado nunca para aclarar qué le sucede a un cuerpo cuando se somete a esta restricción calórica. Sus resultados apuntan muchas claves de qué genes y moléculas son culpables del envejecimiento y trazan nuevas vías para conseguir posibles fármacos que consigan algo a priori imposible: parar el tiempo, detener el envejecimiento.


“Este estudio muestra que el envejecimiento es un proceso reversible”, explica el investigador Juan Carlos Izpisúa (Hellín, 1960), uno de los autores principales del trabajo. “Hemos mostrado que determinados cambios metabólicos que llevan a una aceleración del envejecimiento se pueden reprogramar de una manera relativamente sencilla, reduciendo nuestra ingesta calórica, con la finalidad no ya de extender nuestras vidas, sino, mucho más importante, de que nuestra vejez sea más saludable”, resalta este farmacólogo y biólogo molecular que trabaja en el Instituto Salk (EE UU).

El trabajo ofrece el atlas celular más detallado del envejecimiento en un mamífero y los efectos beneficiosos de moderar la dieta. El equipo se ha servido de la nueva tecnología de análisis genético célula a célula para analizar unas 200.000 células de nueve órganos y tejidos diferentes de ratas. En un grupo había roedores que comían lo que querían y en el otros animales que comían un 30% menos calorías.

Los investigadores usaron solo ratas adultas a las que estudiaron desde los 18 a los 27 meses de edad, lo que en humanos equivaldría a un seguimiento entre los 50 y los 70 años. Esto es importante, pues los estudios realizados en primates han mostrado que los beneficios de comer menos son solo patentes en individuos adultos, a la mitad —más o menos— de sus vidas.


Los resultados, publicados este jueves en Cell, aportan un catálogo completo de todos los cambios que suceden con la edad y la dieta tanto dentro de cada célula como en la comunicación entre estas. Los investigadores han detectado que los genes y los procesos moleculares más afectados con la edad tienen que ver con el sistema inmune —que se desregula en las ratas que comen a voluntad— la inflamación y el metabolismo. La cantidad de células inmunes en casi todos los tejidos aumentó con la edad, pero no lo hizo en las ratas con calorías reducidas, que tenían unos niveles equiparables a los de ratas jovenzuelas de cinco meses. Las ratas en restricción calórica no mostraban más de la mitad de todos los marcadores de envejecimiento identificados en sus compañeras con una dieta normal.


“La inflamación es un mecanismo esencial de defensa inmunológica que se ha desarrollado durante la evolución para aumentar la supervivencia de las especies”, explica Concepción Rodríguez, investigadora del Salk, coautora del estudio, y esposa de Izpisúa. “El problema es que durante el envejecimiento hay una desregulación muy pronunciada del sistema inmune que da lugar a un estado de inflamación sistémica crónica y a la aparición de enfermedades asociadas a la edad, como por ejemplo el alzhéimer. La posibilidad de reprogramar ese estado inflamatorio aberrante mediante la restricción calórica sin duda nos proporciona una nueva herramienta para el posible tratamiento de enfermedades asociadas al envejecimiento”, resalta la investigadora.

Las pruebas de que la restricción calórica alarga la vida de las personas son más limitados, en parte por el reto logístico y económico de seguir la vida y la dieta de cientos o miles de personas durante décadas, pero sí hay pruebas claras de que comer menos mejora marcadores de salud básicos. Ya están arrancando los primeros estudios para intentar ya no tratar una enfermedad concreta, sino atacar el envejecimiento con moléculas como la metformina, aprobada para tratar la diabetes

Muchos de los cambios observados en este estudio son epigenéticos, es decir, son como interruptores moleculares que están encima del ADN y que apagan o encienden ciertos genes. Es mucho más factible desarrollar fármacos para este tipo de marcadores, pues no es necesario modificar el genoma de las células, argumenta el equipo. Uno de los cambios moleculares que ha desvelado este estudio es la proteína Ybx1, que también está presente en humanos. Su producción estaba alterada en 23 tipos celulares diferentes y que podría ser una nueva diana para desarrollar un fármaco contra los efectos nocivos del envejecimiento


“Es un estudio técnicamente impresionante, y aporta una información valiosísima”, resalta Pablo Fernández-Marcos, experto en enfermedades metabólicas asociadas al envejecimiento en el centro IMDEA-Food, de Madrid. “Un hallazgo interesante es que las células de la grasa y de la aorta son las que más cambian con el envejecimiento y se recuperan con la restricción calórica, lo que confirma la importancia que tienen estos tejidos en el envejecimiento, por encima de otros más clásicos como el cerebro o la médula ósea", explica. "Y otro más, que yo veo muy importante, es que ven beneficios más claros de la restricción en machos que en hembras, lo que apoya algunos indicios anteriores. Hay pocos estudios comparando los dos sexos, y esto es un problema serio que se está intentando reducir comparando ambos sexos, como han hecho aquí”, resalta.

La acumulación de pruebas en este campo es tal que hay científicos muy serios que admiten abiertamente practicar algún tipo de restricción calórica o ayunos intermitentes, pues también se ha demostrado que activa procesos de reciclaje celular beneficiosos, incluso en casos de personas con cáncer que reciben quimioterapia. En este sentido Izpisúa confiesa que él no es una excepción: “Intento todos los días comer un poco menos”.

Por qué comer poco alarga la vida


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Por qué comer poco alarga la vida
> 
> 
> Una investigación aporta la descripción más detallada de los beneficios de la restricción calórica para frenar el envejecimiento.
> ...



La pregunta del millon seria saber la restriccion del 30% de 'que' tipo de comida exactamente estamos hablando.

Tanto en las ratas del experimento como en humanos. 

Lo digo porque para estos subnormales todas las calorias son iguales con lo que ya parten de una premisa falsa y arrastramos errores de base.


----------



## Melania (28 Feb 2020)

Hola

Hace muchos años que sigo una alimentación baja en carbohidratos, hago ayuno intermitente, de 24 h. 5 / 6 días a la semana.

Bueno para los puristas no, porque desayuno café con mantequilla y canela.

Como pollo, pescado, huevos o carne con verdura, (bien regada con aove) de pascuas en ramos casquería principalmente, café con mantequilla, a veces nata. A veces kefir con chía y lino. Un cuarto de onza de chocolate.
y así hasta el día siguiente.

A veces té con mantequilla por la tarde.

Si toca socializar, como uĺtimamente, intento mantenerme en low carb pero ya como más, intento que sea queso y pocos o nada de hidratos, en estos casos, tomo bastante queso, embutido... frutos secos, etc.

Creo que ultimamente, tomo mucho queso.. es la única explicación que tengo a este nivel de colesterol tan elevado. En los útlimos meses ha subido mucho mas, no sé si es que debo de dejar la mantequilla y el queso.
La mantequilla, 250 gr me pueden durar 15 días.

También tomo bastantes cacahuetes, es lo que acompaña al vino o a la cerveza... porque el alcohol ahora me sienta fatal, como no coma algo ...

La gucemia media estimada está en 96,8 no me parece muy baja, para tener un valor de glucosa de 64, y bueno estoy en cetosis, que es algo buscado.

No sé si debería rebajar la mantequilla, dejar el queso. ...


Desde el verano jumio, intenté cuidar la alimentación, limitar la cerveza, (casi no tomo, si algún vino )...el valor de colesterol me parece muy alto y no deja de subir, ... y no me siento mejor, me siento un poco débil hoy por ejemplo al subir tres pisos de escaleras y un dolor en el pecho pulmón etc, y no lo entiendo porque no hago vida sedentaria, no soy de gym pero me muevo, ultimamente todos los días.


alguna idea de qué es lo que puedo dejar?

Será el queso?

Gracias


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Hace muchos años que sigo una alimentación baja en carbohidratos, hago ayuno intermitente, de 24 h. 5 / 6 días a la semana.
> 
> ...




¿Qué lado del pecho pulmón te duele?

Saludos.


----------



## Melania (28 Feb 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Qué lado del pecho pulmón te duele?
> 
> Saludos.



El lado derecho. 

Hace dos meses sentí en la calle que me mareaba y no respiraba bien. Esto fue poco después de que me hicieran un electrocardiograma porque tenía un dolor en la parte central (debajo del esternón), tengo síndrome del tunel carpiano, por ello no sabían si sería algo mecànico. 

Esto parece que se fué o atenuó, pero me sorprende que subiendo cuestas o escaleras me fatigo (un poco de mareo, axfisia) pero no así patinando o en bici.


El colesterol pasó en un año de 272 (alto) al valor actual, en principio creí que me cuidaba.


Un saludo


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> El lado derecho.
> 
> Hace dos meses sentí en la calle que me mareaba y no respiraba bien. Esto fue poco después de que me hicieran un electrocardiograma porque tenía un dolor en la parte central (debajo del esternón), tengo síndrome del tunel carpiano, por ello no sabían si sería algo mecànico.
> 
> ...




A ver, eso podrían ser pequeñas embolias pulmonares, la causa más común suele ser coágulos que se desprenden de las venas de las piernas y viajan hasta el pulmón. Si eres de las que sufres de varices en las piernas ahí podría estar el problema. De todas formas yo iría rapidamente al especialista.

Saludos.


----------



## Melania (28 Feb 2020)

Gracias, por la respuesta.

No tengo varices. 

Se lo comenté al médico, me dijo que nos costaba a todos, la ciudad tiene muchas cuestas .

A ver si vuelve la titular y se lo comento, los sustitutos y urgencias no hacen mucho caso


Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> El lado derecho.
> 
> Hace dos meses sentí en la calle que me mareaba y no respiraba bien. Esto fue poco después de que me hicieran un electrocardiograma porque tenía un dolor en la parte central (debajo del esternón), tengo síndrome del tunel carpiano, por ello no sabían si sería algo mecànico.
> 
> ...



Antes de empezar a cazar fantasmas, elimina TODOS los lacteos.

Lo de comer paleo en muchos casos no es por capricho.

Yo tenia sintomas de asma y algunos dias era tal la obstruccion que me dolia el pecho.

Si en unos quince dias sigues con esos sintomas busca otra causa, pero la prueba es sencilla. Cuidado con embutidos o salsas que le meten proteina lactea a todo. Elimina tambien la mantequilla.

La alergia a la caseina la tiene mucha gente y los sintomas son variados.


----------



## Melania (29 Feb 2020)

Gracias, dejaré los lácteos.
Pero un colesterol de 323 no os parece demasiado elevado? 
No lo entiendo, cómo pudo aumentar de esa forma comiendo principalmente una vez al día. 

Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Gracias, dejaré los lácteos.
> Pero un colesterol de 323 no os parece demasiado elevado?
> No lo entiendo, cómo pudo aumentar de esa forma comiendo principalmente una vez al día.
> 
> Un saludo



Releyendo tu post, lo estas haciendo todo mal.

Te hinchas a lacteos, bebes cerveza (a diario?), comes pseudocereales, te hinchas a cacahuetes (legumbre) ... y todo eso lo combinas con ayunos de 24h.

Mal mal y mal.

Primero estate bastante tiempo comiendo sin alimentos inflamatorios y come dos veces al dia al menos 16/8.

Al paso del tiempo mete ayunos mas largos si quieres pero cuando ya hayas ordenado tu alimentacion.

Tu comentario de que comes casqueria de uvas a peras denota que no entiendes de que va esto.

El colesterol alto no viene por comer mucho colesterol, es porque bombardeas tu organismo con alimentos que te sientan regular.

Precisamente los alimentos que van a normalizar tu colesterol son los que mas tienen.

Mas huevos camperos, tocino iberico y casqueria, y menos lacteos, cacahuetes, chias y cervezas.

Pd. Ya por curiosidad como vas de peso y altura? Y desde que empezaste en junio como ha evolucionado?

Pd2. Luego tengo la sospecha que las analiticas de colesterol se ven alteradas si te las haces en cetosis pero no lo tengo claro @Smiling Jack


----------



## zapatitos (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Gracias, dejaré los lácteos.
> Pero un colesterol de 323 no os parece demasiado elevado?
> No lo entiendo, cómo pudo aumentar de esa forma comiendo principalmente una vez al día.
> 
> Un saludo




Está claro que ahí sucede algo porque esos niveles de colesterol son altos y también el ácido úrico y el positivo en leucocitos. Podría ser por ejemplo también que tu organismo estuviera luchando contra algún tipo de infección urinaria que no está detectada. Lo del médico paco diciendo que eso nos pasa a todos y las cuestas es de juzgado de guardia. Yo personalmente les daba la murga hasta que me hicieran caso por aburrimiento y lo haría desde ya sin perder tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Feb 2020)

Compañeros Paleo, Cetos y demás low carbs, ahora con el tema del Coronavirus os habéis hecho con provisiones por si vienen mal dadas? Cómo sería una Paleo / low carb despensa de contingencia?

Yo por lo pronto he cargado conservas de:

- Atún en aceite (de girasol que así está más bueno que en agua y más barato que en aceite de oliva que a saber la calidad de ese aceite "de oliva")
- Sardinas (en aceite de girasol también)
- Botes de mezcla de guisantes y zanahorias
- Tarros de encurtidos varios
- Aceite de oliva virgen extra
- Proteínas en polvo (whey y de guisantes)

También agua y vitaminas (complejo B, D3, Omega-3, Magnesio y Zink).

Las vitaminas igual ya las venía usando y todo lo demás salvo la mezcla de guisantes y zanahorias, también lo consumo de forma regular.

Es que te pones a ver las listas de compra preppers y nada más ves azúcares y harinas a tutiplen. Que si azúcar (sí, literal refinada), leche en polvo, que si conservas en almíbar, conservas de legumbres y hasta galletitas he llegado a ver.

Y digo yo, no serían más "eficientes" las proteínas de las conservas de pescado y las proteínas en polvo que las proteínas de legumbres en conserva y leche en polvo? Lo mismo con la energía. No es mejor tirar de aceites en vez que de azúcares? Ya, sé en cuál hilo estamos pero es que lo flipo con las listas prepper que se ven por internet. 

Está claro que antes que pasar / morir de hambre mejor comer alubias y piña en almíbar que cortezas de árboles y paja. Pero puestos a prepararse, mejor buscar la eficiencia alimentaria digo yo...

Y vosotros, cómo sería vuestra lista prepper de alimentos? Lanzó la pregunta por si alguien se quiere enrollar y podemos aportar más artículos a esa lista de alimentos imprescindibles para afrontar un periodo de desabastecimiento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Compañeros Paleo, Cetos y demás low carbs, ahora con el tema del Coronavirus os habéis hecho con provisiones por si vienen mal dadas? Cómo sería una Paleo / low carb despensa de contingencia?
> 
> Yo por lo pronto he cargado conservas de:
> 
> ...



Yo soy negacionista del coronavirus


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo soy negacionista del coronavirus



Vale. Pero cuál sería tu abastecimiento alimentario para una guerra o post-guerra? Es que ves documentales del asedio de Leningrado y Stalingrado y se te ponen los pelos como escarpias. O algo más cercano, la guerra de los Balcanes... 
O la Argentina del corralito que muchos se tiraron literalmente al monte a vivir de la pesca y caza (más Paleo que esto imposible) y algo más actual, Venezuela, que sin tener un conflicto armado, ni pandemia y mucha gente se está ya desnutriendo. Es una pena ver como muchos críos allí están sufriendo daños irreparables por falta de una ya no buena, sino básica nutrición.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Vale. Pero cuál sería tu abastecimiento alimentario para una guerra o post-guerra? Es que ves documentales del asedio de Leningrado y Stalingrado y se te ponen los pelos como escarpias. O algo más cercano, la guerra de los Balcanes...
> O la Argentina del corralito que muchos se tiraron literalmente al monte a vivir de la pesca y caza (más Paleo que esto imposible) y algo más actual, Venezuela, que sin tener un conflicto armado, ni pandemia y mucha gente se está ya desnutriendo. Es una pena ver como muchos críos allí están sufriendo daños irreparables por falta de una ya no buena, sino básica nutrición.



Como recurso basico ya que en un madmax no habria alimento fresco compraria tarros de cristal.

Chorizos, morcillas y lomo los freiria y los conservaria en los tarros con aceite de oliva.

Luego salazones, bacalao sardinas lo de toda la vida.

Tambien compraria legumbres por su duracion y dan energia, hidratos y proteina. Tambien arroz por lo mismo, pero procuraria comerlo como los chinos, frio de un dia a otro.

Tambien llenaria la despensa de tocino salado. Y algun jamon serrano.

Te vas cien años atras y es como la gente pasaba el invierno.


----------



## Melania (29 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Releyendo tu post, lo estas haciendo todo mal.
> 
> Te hinchas a lacteos, bebes cerveza (a diario?), comes pseudocereales, te hinchas a cacahuetes (legumbre) ... y todo eso lo combinas con ayunos de 24h.
> 
> ...



Creo q no me expliqué bien.

Ni recuerdo cuánto hace que yo no como harinas, azúcares y demàs. (Mas de 15 años, seguro).

No tomo alcohol habitualmente, solo en fiestas, si no me queda otro remedio. 
Cuando tomo cerveza (que prefiero vino) yo no bebo a palo seco, es cuando tomo los cacahuetes, o queso curado. (Muchos cacahuetes....500 gr/mes ?)

La bolsa de chia es de 150 o 200 gr, creo que lleva tres meses en casa. ....

Hace por lo menos tres años que ayuno habitualmente, No preocuparme de cocinar, comprar y no tener hambre me parece un puntazo.

Las modificaciones que he metido en mi dieta y tb veo que se modifica mi colesterol, es la grasa. La mantequilla es diaria. 
También tengo que comer más a menudo con otra gente y algo que parece todo el mundo, come incluso yo, queso y embutido y así parece que todo el mundo se relaja. (Nos saltamos las charlas adoctrinadoras).

Desde junio por lo visto, según los resultados mal. Lo único que no disminuí fue la mantequilla y el queso. 
El embutido era casero, principalmente chorizo en el cocido. 
(Hay gente q tiene la costumbre de tomar queso de postre.... )

Yo como comida huevos, carne y pescado. Acompañamiento verdura. Café ahora solo, ya sin mantquilla. El resto de tarde en tarde. 

Por los resultados del ácido úrico deduzco que tomo más carne y pescados grasos de los aconsejables. 


Peso y altura bien. No es lo que me preocupa, si las enfermedades degenerativas ligadas a los carbohidratos.

Un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Creo q no me expliqué bien.
> 
> Ni recuerdo cuánto hace que yo no como harinas, azúcares y demàs. (Mas de 15 años, seguro).
> 
> ...



Para empezar si has leido algo de este hilo, el nivel de colesterol en si mismo no vale para un mojon. Solo es un indicador que 'puede' indicar algun tipo de inflamacion.

Si bebes esporadicamente o comes algun cacahuete esa no es la causa. Los lacteos en cambio si suelen tomarse a diario y estan en la lista de 'sospechosos'.

Hay muchas fuentes de grasa animal y vegetal que no te van a dar problemas inflamatorios. Tira mas de ellos (huevos camperos, tocino iberico, aguacates, frutos secos, cacao puro, etc).

Fuentes de calcio tambien hay de sobra, frutos secos y verdura de hoja verde, cruciferas, etc.

No te dejes de lado la verdura en todos los platos y la grasa y asi no caeras en una dieta hiperproteica.

Yo probaria a dejar los lacteos y a ver que tal.

Para que lo tengas claro si tienes algun tipo de inflamacion lo peligroso es tener el colesterol bajo, pasa de ese dato asi.en crudo que no dice nada.

Pd. Evidentemente no descartes alguna causa fisica como te indica Zapatitos.


----------



## bisonte. (29 Feb 2020)

Jajajjaja que putos subnormales. Debe ser una risa ver la despensa de cuarentena de estos gilipollas low-brain.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

brontosaurio dijo:


> Jajajjaja que putos subnormales. Debe ser una risa ver la despensa de cuarentena de estos gilipollas low-brain.



Chorizos y lomos de orza. Te parece mal 'bro'?


----------



## Cloaca (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Pero un colesterol de 323 no os parece demasiado elevado?



La Asociación Americana del Corazón (AHA por sus siglas en inglés) recomienda que el colesterol total sea menor a 200mg/dL, pero lo que no dicen es que el nivel de colesterol total casi no sirve de nada para determinar el riesgo de enfermedades del corazón, a menos que esté por encima de *330*.

enlace


----------



## bisonte. (29 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Chorizos y lomos de orza. Te parece mal 'bro'?



Me parece un descojone puto Kani comegrasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

brontosaurio dijo:


> Me parece un descojone puto Kani comegrasa.



Vete a por un palet de doritos Quali.


----------



## MAUSER (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Gracias, dejaré los lácteos.
> Pero un colesterol de 323 no os parece demasiado elevado?
> No lo entiendo, cómo pudo aumentar de esa forma comiendo principalmente una vez al día.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo empecé a comer mantequilla y quesos a cascoporro y me subió el colesterol y los triglicéridos. Controlé la grasa, dejé el queso y la mantequilla, disminuí grasas en general y ahora tengo los valores de libro. Mira lo de metabolismo TV en Youtube CAP 199 y si eres excitada,. O sea metabolismo parasimpático, deja el exceso de grasa porque te excitan el metabolismo. Sin embargo si eres de metabolismo pasivo puedes comer las que quieras.

El aceite de coco, el mct y el aceite de oliva no me afectan mucho, pero si la grasa del queso y las mantequillas.


----------



## Melania (29 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para empezar si has leido algo de este hilo, el nivel de colesterol en si mismo no vale para un mojon. Solo es un indicador que 'puede' indicar algun tipo de inflamacion.
> 
> Si bebes esporadicamente o comes algun cacahuete esa no es la causa. Los lacteos en cambio si suelen tomarse a diario y estan en la lista de 'sospechosos'.
> 
> ...



Gracias, dejaré los làcteos, sobretodo la mantequilla es lo nuevo.

Tengo una dieta más grasa que hiperproteica.
Tb tomo verduras., cholate con el café .

A ver que tal. 


Së que asi, como dato aislado el colesterol no sirve de nada pero me llama la atención que empezó a subir y no para. Reduje carnes rojas, metí mås pescado pero no varió la tendencia. 


Si voy al mëdico le digo tengo un dolorcillo por aquí, ve la analítica, ve ese colesterol y ya me dice lo que me pasa y me abronca por no tomar las estatinas


----------



## Melania (29 Feb 2020)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo empecé a comer mantequilla y quesos a cascoporro y me subió el colesterol y los triglicéridos. Controlé la grasa, dejé el queso y la mantequilla, disminuí grasas en general y ahora tengo los valores de libro. Mira lo de metabolismo TV en Youtube CAP 199 y si eres excitada,. O sea metabolismo parasimpático, deja el exceso de grasa porque te excitan el metabolismo. Sin embargo si eres de metabolismo pasivo puedes comer las que quieras.
> 
> El aceite de coco, el mct y el aceite de oliva no me afectan mucho, pero si la grasa del queso y las mantequillas.



Gracias, haré lo mismo. 

Tengo un camión de mantequilla en la nevera, en estos momentos....

Lo del queso me parece peor.
los trigliceridos no me suben.

un saludo


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Gracias, haré lo mismo.
> 
> Tengo un camión de mantequilla en la nevera, en estos momentos....
> 
> ...



Haz un pastel de mantequilla y cacao para toda la familia y acaba con el suministro en un fin de semana 

Pd. Coge de base manzana, higos secos y huevos, y solo echa miel a una cobertura de chocolate (cacao puro, mantequilla tambien)


----------



## Melania (29 Feb 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Haz un pastel de mantequilla y cacao para toda la familia y acaba con el suministro en un fin de semana
> 
> Pd. Coge de base manzana, higos secos y huevos, y solo echa miel a una cobertura de chocolate (cacao puro, mantequilla tambien)



Ya estoy salivando, al horno la base, cuánto tiempo? Los huevos se separan yemas y claras? Punto de nieve? Cuenta, cuenta


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Feb 2020)

Melania dijo:


> Ya estoy salivando, al horno la base, cuánto tiempo? Los huevos se separan yemas y claras? Punto de nieve? Cuenta, cuenta



Te pongo la receta que colgue en otro hilo en navidad. Yo no uso mantequilla porque soy alergico a los lacteos.

Donde leas aceite de oliva (aove) o grasa de coco pon mantequilla. Si lo metes un minuto al micro lo haces liquido y haces el calculo de cantidad. Los mililitros que pongo no te cortes si echas algo de mas. Nunca es bastante grasa 

Se hace en tres capas llenando tres vasos de batidora. Yo uso batidora de mano.

Vaso de batidora que quepa en el micro y un recipiente de horno. Se le pone papel de horno haciendole una base.

Vaso 1
1 Manzana grande
100 gr harina de almendra
12 higos secos
12 pasas grandes
3 huevos
100 ml AOVE
1/2 sobre levadura
Se vuelca en el recipiente y se extiende

Vaso 2
Idem con dos cucharadas soperas de cacao puro.
Se extiende encima y ya tenemos dos fases.
30 min al horno precalentado a 150¤C
Sacar y echar nueces y avellanas por encima, cubrir con vaso 3.

Vaso 3
200ml AOVE
4 cucharadas soperas con colmo grasa coco virgen
4 cucharadas soperas con colmo cacao puro
2 cucharadas soperas miel.

2 minutos al micro al minimo...caliente:

Canela al gusto y remover. Corregir mas cacao que espese mas o mas miel si os sabe muy amargo (no os paseis).

Esto esta realmente bueno si se hace el dia anterior y se mete al frigo.

Si se juega con la grasa de coco, menos mas meloso, mas se pone duro el chocolate, mucho mas el cacao como una piedra cuando sale del frigo.


----------



## happyhouse (1 Mar 2020)

—Muchas grasas.
—De nada…

Parece que la rueda ha girado 360°. Cada vez salen más estudios sobre el beneficio de las grasas saturadas.

*Los principales científicos están de acuerdo: los límites actuales de grasas saturadas ya no están justificados*

A ver lo que tardan las multinacionales en darle la vuelta y anunciar como saludables sus productos con grasas hidrogenadas


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Mar 2020)

happyhouse dijo:


> —Muchas grasas.
> —De nada…
> 
> Parece que la rueda ha girado 360°. Cada vez salen más estudios sobre el beneficio de las grasas saturadas.
> ...



No querras que hagan caso a ningun cientifico cuando Ana Rosa ya esta todas las mañanas ahi para guiarnos en la verdad absoluta.

Esta frase es demoledora:

Numerous recent meta-analyses of both controlled randomized trials and observational studies have found no significant evidence for effects of saturated fat consumption on cardiovascular or total mortality. Furthermore, there is evidence that saturated-fat intake may be associated with a lower risk of experiencing a stroke.

Viene a decir que mas ingesta de grasas saturadas menor incidencia de accidentes cardiovasculares. 

Que chorprecha!


----------



## Gainer (1 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No querras que hagan caso a ningun cientifico cuando Ana Rosa ya esta todas las mañanas ahi para guiarnos en la verdad absoluta.
> 
> Esta frase es demoledora:
> 
> ...



Si traduces bien lo que pone ahí, dice q no hay evidencias de que el consumo de grasas saturadas afecte a la mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares. Y tb dice que la ingesta de grasas saturadas podría estar relacionada con un menor riesgo de sufrir un derrame. Pero ese “podría” suena a no tener la menor idea!


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Mar 2020)

Gainer dijo:


> Si traduces bien lo que pone ahí, dice q no hay evidencias de que el consumo de grasas saturadas afecte a la mortalidad por enfermedades cardiovasculares. Y tb dice que la ingesta de grasas saturadas podría estar relacionada con un menor riesgo de sufrir un derrame. Pero ese “podría” suena a no tener la menor idea!



Podria ser que todos los estudios llegan a esa conclusion y no hay ninguno que apoye la grasofobia oficial. Para muestra un boton.







Esta grafica es del estudio PURE. El estudio mas extenso realizado hasta la fecha y bastante reciente.

Resulta que hay un monton de estudios mas pequeños que llegan a la misma conclusion. La grasa saturada protege de ataques al corazon y mejora los ratios de supervivencia por todas las causas.

Y resulta que 'podria' haber alguno en sentido contrario de los ultimos 20 años pero no lo hay.


----------



## Trajano VI (1 Mar 2020)

El problema de la mantequilla es que llevan la mayoría aceite de Palma y de girasol 

la gente que es una miserable y compra productos malos, tiene Salud mala

siempre lo mejor que te puedas permitir en cualquier alimento, ya verás como evitas problemas


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Mar 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> El problema de la mantequilla es que llevan la mayoría aceite de Palma y de girasol
> 
> la gente que es una miserable y compra productos malos, tiene Salud mala
> 
> siempre lo mejor que te puedas permitir en cualquier alimento, ya verás como evitas problemas



El problema de la mantequilla y en general de los lacteos es que no tienes ni puta idea de que estas comprando.

Por muy 'buena calidad' que se le suponga hay que fiarse de la leche con que la que se hacen, de los aditivos que les ponen, de que los procesos no sean demasiado agresivos y no los desnaturalicen.

Cualquier parecido a la elaboracion tradicional y casera de un lacteo es ciencia ficcion.


----------



## Trajano VI (1 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El problema de la mantequilla y en general de los lacteos es que no tienes ni puta idea de que estas comprando.
> 
> Por muy 'buena calidad' que se le suponga hay que fiarse de la leche con que la que se hacen, de los aditivos que les ponen, de que los procesos no sean demasiado agresivos y no los desnaturalicen.
> 
> Cualquier parecido a la elaboracion tradicional y casera de un lacteo es ciencia ficcion.



Sin duda, como la basura de mantequilla Asturiana que se vende

aun así, productos DOP (no conducir con IGP) son garantía de calidad


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Mar 2020)

Por variar un poco ya que me he cansado del aove y la mantequilla no me termina de convencer, ahora estoy tirando de aceite de linaza. Es sabrosa así sola y también le da un buen sabor a las ensaladas. Lo malo es que dura menos que el de oliva o el de coco. Una vez abierta la botella toca refrigerarlo y gastarlo rápido.


----------



## Chapinazo (6 Mar 2020)

El hilo está un poco parado.
A ver si este zampabollos nos anima.


----------



## Trinitario (6 Mar 2020)

Este señor Gratacós es un medico e investigador bastante celebre por su metodologia para la terapia contra el cáncer. 
És uno de los personajes que sigo, su clínica y sus canales se laman "Terapia metabólica del cáncer".

Paso este video ya que lo considero bien interesante.




*ALIMENTAR PARA SANAR: DIETA CETOGÉNICA, BENEFICIOSA CONTRA EL CANCER

*


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Mar 2020)

Documental recomendado:


Ésta tía me pone burro y encima su charla va en la línea de lo que se trata en este hilo:


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Mar 2020)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 247591
> 
> 
> El hilo está un poco parado.
> A ver si este zampabollos nos anima.



Lo han puesto ahi para combatir la obesidad comiendose a los niños?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Documental recomendado:
> 
> 
> Ésta tía me pone burro y encima su charla va en la línea de lo que se trata en este hilo:



Melafo en ayunas


----------



## Panko21 (7 Mar 2020)

Y alguna receta para hacer hojaldre con harina de coco, plátano macho o almendra?


----------



## TercioVascongado (8 Mar 2020)

Recién salido del horno:




*La dieta baja en carbohidratos previene y revierte los efectos del envejecimiento en el cerebro*

Un estudio de neuroimagen ha revelado que los cambios neurobiológicos asociados con el envejecimiento pueden prevenirse o incluso revertirse en función de los cambios en la dieta que implican minimizar el consumo de carbohidratos simples, según un estudio dirigido por la profesora y autora principal de la Universidad Stony Brook Lilianne R. Mujica-Parodi, y publicada en la revista 'PNAS'.

"Creemos que, a medida que las personas envejecen, sus cerebros comienzan a perder la capacidad de metabolizar la glucosa de manera eficiente, lo que hace que las neuronas se mueran de hambre lentamente y las redes cerebrales se desestabilicen --añade--. Por lo tanto, probamos si darle al cerebro una fuente de combustible más eficiente, en forma de cetonas, ya sea siguiendo una dieta baja en carbohidratos o tomando suplementos de cetonas, podría proporcionar al cerebro una mayor energí ...



La dieta baja en carbohidratos previene y revierte los efectos del envejecimiento en el cerebro

Low-carb diet may reverse age-related brain deterioration, study finds

Diet modulates brain network stability, a biomarker for brain aging, in young adults


----------



## Trinitario (8 Mar 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Recién salido del horno:



Aunque aparentemente sea algo acabado de salir del horno, ya existían estudios de los años 30 del pasado siglo que lo evidenciaban. En concreto se trataba de estudios poblacionales en zonas como Zámbia, atolones de Nueva Zelanda, población esquimal, etc.

Ya en algunas entradas anteriores mencione como diversos exploradores alucinaban al ver a mujeres jóvenes emparejadas con ancianos de mas de 70 años.

Pero más alucinaban cuando descubrían que ese anciano era plenamente competente en todos, los planos (incluso a nivel sexual y de reproducción), cooperaba en igual medida en la caza y demás tareas cooperativas.

El caso es que en un ambiente tan adverso como el de los esquimales, cualquier error equivalia a perecer, si a eso añades que las tareas de pesca y caza la realizaban mayoritariamente los hombres (como en todas las civilizaciones a sucedido y por ello el lenguaje es el que és sin ninguna connotación sexista y los roles sociales son los que son por mucho que les pese a los de la igualdad de genero o genera). És por ello que cuando un poblado se quedaba sin suficientes hombres, un anciano era la mejor opción para preservar la población).


Para todos es un echo que la gente en épocas pasadas moria mucho mas joven que ahora, incluso se destaca un recorte de prensa de principios del siglo 20, que ante una muerte accidental de alguien la nota indicaba algo así:

-Muere anciano de 40 años.

Pero al parecer la cosa no es del todo correcta, con la llegada de la agricultura, de la capacidad de "domesticar" y asegurar una fuente de nutrientes, llegó la explosión población, al hacinamiento, la cultura y la civilización. Pero también comenzamos a enfermar y morir antes.

Por fortuna, esas muertes "prematuras" se daban mayoritariamente en edades posteriores a la reproductiva, eso permitió la gran explosión de población.


ESTA ME PARECE LA PARTE MÁS IMPORTANTE A DESTACAR:



TercioVascongado dijo:


> *La dieta baja en carbohidratos previene y revierte los efectos del envejecimiento en el cerebro*
> 
> Un estudio de neuroimagen ha revelado que los cambios neurobiológicos asociados con el envejecimiento pueden prevenirse o incluso revertirse en función de los cambios en la dieta que implican minimizar el consumo de carbohidratos simples, según un estudio dirigido por la profesora y autora principal de la Universidad Stony Brook Lilianne R. Mujica-Parodi, y publicada en la revista 'PNAS'.
> 
> ...



La dieta "Baja en carbohidratos" es la más similar a la que manteníamos en la mayor parte de nuestra historia humana, a lo largo de millones de años de nuestra evolución.

Se comía lo que se podía y cuando se podía y estaba a nuestro alcance con el mínimo de procesado, por lo que esa dieta no solo era equivalente al “low-carb” sino también al “ayuno intermitente” y a la “restricción calórica” unida a cosas que deben necesariamente tenerse en cuenta:

-Actividad física de elevada intensidad para todo (caza, cortejo, lucha por rol social, agua, nuevas zonas de alimento … )
-Ciclo circadiano (ante la falta de luz artificial)
-Exposición a la luz del sol
…


En el artículo se indica:
"Creemos que, a medida que las personas envejecen, sus cerebros comienzan a perder la capacidad de metabolizar la glucosa de manera eficiente, lo que hace que las neuronas se mueran de hambre lentamente y las redes cerebrales se desestabilicen”

Ya en esos estudios de los 30, se apreciaba este hecho e incluso se aplicaba alimentación cetogénica y ayuno para tratar con gran efectividad la epilepsia.



Diversos estudios ya mencionan enfermedades cognitivas (Alzheimer, demencia, etc) como la diabetes tipo III, incluso otros más se refieren a enfermedades como las retinopatías como diabetes tipo IV.

Y evidentemente la inmensa mayoría de enfermedades que acaban con las sociedades modernas (problemas cardiacos o circulatorios, diabetes, hipertensión, hígado graso, renales, etc) englobadas dentro del llamado “síndrome metabólico” tienen una íntima relación con la insulino-resistencia.

Lo bueno del caso, es que pueden ser reversibles: Médicos e investigadores, mencionan (como ejemplo) casos de personas con un estado de degradación renal tan alto que estaban en espera para trasplante, que después de un protocolo de dieta cetogénica, ayuno intermitente y actividades físicas de alta intensidad e (isométricas??), recuperaron buena parte de la función renal.

Lo mismo con diabetes, higado graso, y un largo etcétera.


A lo largo de mi exposición no he hablado de las enfermedades (víricas, bacterianas, fúngicas, …) como causa de mortalidad, es evidente que existieron, pero por la alimentación posterior a la agricultura, la “nueva” alimentación con elementos “ajenos” a la evolución humana, la ingesta de los llamados “antinutrientes”, la elevación del binomio glucosa/insulina, el carácter “inflamatorio” de esta nueva forma de alimentarse acababa añadiendo un elemento más en contra de nuestra longevidad: Una gran merma de nuestro sistema inmune.

Tal como he mencionado antes, aquello de que “-Muere anciano de 40 años”, la tecnología médica y alimentaria ha podido contrarrestar a los elementos patógenos y tratar numerosas enfermedades, llevándonos a una gran longevidad.

Tan solo falta poner de nuestra parte, y aplicar el conocimiento que adquirimos en lugares como este y que no están nada extendido (por razones lógicas) y tratar de llevar una vida de mejor calidad, más próspera y longeva.

LARGA VIDA A LOS FOREROS DE BURBUJA!!!


----------



## TercioVascongado (8 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ésta tía me pone burro y encima su charla va en la línea de lo que se trata en este hilo:




He visto este y es verdad que más o menos todo lo que dice va en la línea del hilo excepto en el tema de la carne y las grasas animales que las pone a caldo. Min 47. Las clasifica como alimentos a evitar, especialmente el tocino, la manteca y la mantequilla por ser proinflamatorias debido a que contienen ácido araquidónico. Recomienda comer "carne pero cortes magros".


----------



## Trinitario (9 Mar 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> He visto este y es verdad que más o menos todo lo que dice va en la línea del hilo excepto en el tema de la carne y las grasas animales que las pone a caldo. Min 47. Las clasifica como alimentos a evitar, especialmente el tocino, la manteca y la mantequilla por ser proinflamatorias debido a que contienen ácido araquidónico. Recomienda comer "carne pero cortes magros".




Dejando de lado que la doctora es una mujer muy bella y me ha encantado verla, su exposición mantiene buena parte de los tópicos, especialmente cuando se refiere a la orientación alimentaria.

En general los aceites de semilla son altamente procesados e inflamatorios, son prácticamente . En cambio incluye también como perjudicial al aceite de palma.

El aceite de palma (del fruto) es de excelente calidad y de “cadena media” como el de coco. Evidentemente como en el aceite de oliva no es lo mismo un orujo de oliva que un AOVE, en palma y coco lo mismo.

Con la recomendación de “frutos secos y semillas” se debe ir con cuidado, un exceso de omega 6 es altamente inflamatorio y se lo a relacionado incluso con una mayor incidencia de cáncer.

La parte de ayuno y la autofagia, fenomenal que lo mencione … pero se queda corta en la recomendación.

Tal como dice el entrar en una estado catabólico / autofagia se producen grandes efectos antiinflamatorios (entre otros), por lo que lo suyo es tratar de obtener estos beneficios diariamente.


Un tema importante: Son comunes las recomendaciones de comer 5 o 6 veces al dia, otros más actualizados te indican que tres. Estas recomendaciones están basadas en la actual alimentación con una cantidad inmensa de glúcidos e hidratos de carbono de alto nivel glucémico, que al ser ingeridos nos dan un chute de energía, nos suben lu glucemi y se acaba disparando la insulina. Al rato, notamos un abajada de energía.


Esto no sucede con una alimentación low-carb y ayuno. Tan solo necesitas consumir los nutrientes adecuados a tu actividad y no es tan importante si lo hacen en una, dos o tres ocasiones.

Haciendo un paralelismo con un coche, si tu para hacer determinados recorrido diario necesitas 75 litro de gasolina y tienes un deposito de 75, no tiene sentido repostar tres veces 25, con una de 75 tienes suficiente.

En nuestro caso, con una única comida completa y equilibrada tienes para todo el dia perfectamente y además ganas un “plus”, el efecto antiinflamatorio y protector de la autofagia.

Ya hay deportistas (Ciclistas, fondistas) que se nutren de este modo.


----------



## Wein (11 Mar 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Para todos es un echo que la gente en épocas pasadas moria mucho mas joven que ahora, incluso se destaca un recorte de prensa de principios del siglo 20, que ante una muerte accidental de alguien la nota indicaba algo así:
> 
> -Muere anciano de 40 años.



Eso es una chorrada. A los 40 años no se era anciano ni a principios del siglo 20 ni del 20 antes de cristo.


----------



## Trinitario (11 Mar 2020)

Wein dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada. A los 40 años no se era anciano ni a principios del siglo 20 ni del 20 antes de cristo.



Te pongo la de España, la primera que he encontrado:


----------



## Wein (11 Mar 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Te pongo la de España, la primera que he encontrado:



no tiene nada que ver, la esperanza de vida al nacer era tan baja por la brutal mortalidad infantil, creo que alrededor del 40% no llegaba a los 5 años. 

De dos personas una que nace y muere antes del año y otra muere a los 70, esperanza de vida media de 35 años


----------



## autsaider (11 Mar 2020)

Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar algo que me preocupa: hoy en día parece que todo es veneno.

Si comes algas-> veneno porque tienen demasiado sodio, yodo...
Si comes carne-> veneno porque el ganado se alimenta con deshechos, la carne tiene más microbios que el estiercol...
Si comes verdura cruda-> veneno porque lleva antígenos diseñados para joder al que se las coma
Si cocinas la verdura-> sigue siendo veneno porque al cocinarla pierde el 100% de los antioxidantes, el 70% de las vitaminas...
Si comes fruta-> veneno porque los nutrientes están desbalanceados, la fructosa es cancerígena...
Si comes aceite y grasa-> veneno porque se enrancian en seguida

Y es así con todo. A cualquier alimento que se te ocurre te pones a mirar y resulta que hay 40 motivos para no comerlo.

¿Entonces qué hacemos?


----------



## Cormac (11 Mar 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar algo que me preocupa: hoy en día parece que todo es veneno.
> 
> Si comes algas-> veneno porque tienen demasiado sodio, yodo...
> Si comes carne-> veneno porque el ganado se alimenta con deshechos, la carne tiene más microbios que el estiercol...
> ...



La dosis hace el veneno.


----------



## Panko21 (12 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> La dosis hace el veneno.



A alguno le ha dado por mirar las cestas de la compra de la gente? Aparte de papel del culo ... Mucha basura.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Mar 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar algo que me preocupa: hoy en día parece que todo es veneno.
> 
> Si comes algas-> veneno porque tienen demasiado sodio, yodo...
> Si comes carne-> veneno porque el ganado se alimenta con deshechos, la carne tiene más microbios que el estiercol...
> ...



Hay que mantener un equilibrio metaestable entre la capacidad regenerativa del cuerpo y la degradación que le causa la (mala) alimentación


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Mar 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> A alguno le ha dado por mirar las cestas de la compra de la gente? Aparte de papel del culo ... Mucha basura.



Ayer la cajera nos decia que al fin veia un carro con compra normal. Cargamos un poco mas pero era todo carne, pescado, embutidos, ensaladas, etc.

Nos comentaba flipando que por la mañana alguna señora salia con el carro lleno de natillas.

La semana pasada fui a coger latunes como buen burbujo y quedaba de todo. La estanteria de pasta totalmente vacia.

La pasta no es perecedera pero como se tengan que comer tanta mierda azucarada antes de que caduque vamos a tener otra crisis sanitaria de estupidez.

La gente en el caso de un mad max serio aun estaria preocupada por el colesterol y dejarian los tacos de tocino a nuestra disposicion


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Mar 2020)

En el carrefoul de lavapies, 24h, lo único que suele no haber es papel higiénico y pasta.

Si, la gente es idiota y come mal y caga peor, pero yo creo que es porque si solo puedes llenar un camión de suministros, lo haces con cosas con mejor relación tamaño/beneficio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ayer la cajera nos decia que al fin veia un carro con compra normal. Cargamos un poco mas pero era todo carne, pescado, embutidos, ensaladas, etc.
> 
> Nos comentaba flipando que por la mañana alguna señora salia con el carro lleno de natillas.
> 
> ...



Hoy he pasado por el mercadona por algunas faltas y ya no habia aglomeraciones.

Verduleria a tope de genero, estanteria de latunes tambien llena.

Seccion de carne vacia, se ve que la gente todavia esta acopiando carne para congelarla supongo.

Me he autoquoteado porque en el pasillo de carne vacio quedaban en la zona de preparados de cocido bastantes tacos de tocino fresco. 

Era lo UNICO que habia en toda la seccion. He cogido un par para el puchero de mañana, ya veo que no van a escasear.


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Si hay desabastecimiento de productos frescos os veo comprando donuts para no morir de hambre. Toda vuestra modita a la mierda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Si hay desabastecimiento de productos frescos os veo comprando donuts para no morir de hambre. Toda vuestra modita a la mierda.



Mazo: yo tengo el congelador a reventar y la despensa llena de latas

Aparte de que, para cuando no hubiera carne fresca, iban a estar buenos los donuts...


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Si hay desabastecimiento de productos frescos os veo comprando donuts para no morir de hambre. Toda vuestra modita a la mierda.



'Productos frescos' y 'modita' es un oximoron.

O no te das cuenta por tu retraso?


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'Productos frescos' y 'modita' es un oximoron.
> 
> O no te das cuenta por tu retraso?



Que harás cuando no puedas comprar manteca de cerdo? Te pasarás a tus viejos amigos los bollycaos?


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mazo: yo tengo el congelador a reventar y la despensa llena de latas
> 
> Aparte de que, para cuando no hubiera carne fresca, iban a estar buenos los donuts...



En un mad max duro aun pillas un perro y lo asas.

Es tan tonto que se cree que iba a tener abierta la fabrica de ositos Haribo.

Los muy subnormales pretenden que habra procesados cuando ya no haya civilizacion.

Al mes de caer todo tendriamos zombies yonkies sugarburner rebuscando en los contenedores.


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mazo: yo tengo el congelador a reventar y la despensa llena de latas
> 
> Aparte de que, para cuando no hubiera carne fresca, iban a estar buenos los donuts...



Más te vale, porque cuando venga el desabastecimiento, te tocará comer ultraprocesados de la harina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Que harás cuando no puedas comprar manteca de cerdo? Te pasarás a tus viejos amigos los bollycaos?



Tranquilo que ya pillaria un cerdo o cualquier mamifero y le daria matarile yo.

Tu sigue comprando tu palmeras de plastico envasadas al vacio y con abre facil.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Más te vale, porque cuando venga el desabastecimiento, te tocará comer ultraprocesados de la harina.



'Desabastecimiento' y 'ultraprocesados' es otro oximoron.

Te estas superando en tu retraso.


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'Desabastecimiento' y 'ultraprocesados' es otro oximoron.
> 
> Te estas superando en tu retraso.



Los más fáciles y baratos de fabricar y distribuir.


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya pillaria un cerdo o cualquier mamifero y le daria matarile yo.
> 
> Tu sigue comprando tu palmeras de plastico envasadas al vacio y con abre facil.



Tú no has estado en una matanza en tu vida, vas a matar a un cerdo tú criatura ainsss


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mazo: yo tengo el congelador a reventar y la despensa llena de latas
> 
> Aparte de que, para cuando no hubiera carne fresca, iban a estar buenos los donuts...



Yo no se si los entrenan para ser tan tontos.

Si todo se va a la mierda lo primero que cae es la industria que les da de comer su mierda.

En un caso asi nos toca volver al campo y vivir como nuestros abuelos en la postguerra. 

Unos a pasar hambre y otros a tener algun animal de corral, el mas afortunado gorrinos y algun huerto y a sobrevivir.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Tú no has estado en una matanza en tu vida, para matar a un cerdo estás tu criatura.



Pero soplapollas no se que edad piensas que tengo.

Si, le he retorcido el cuello a algun conejo y ayudado en la matazon, he recojido huevos, he vareado almendros de chico.

El cuchillo, al cochino, se lo hundian en el cuello los mayores que habia que ser fino y el bicho tenia fuerza, pero que no tiene ningun misterio. Los demas sujetabamos el cerdo para que no patease.

Y si, tambien he revuelto el caldero de sangre con la mano para hacer morcillas.

Te cuento un secreto, los pollos no nacen envasados al vacio.


----------



## McNulty (18 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero soplapollas no se que edad piensas que tengo.
> 
> Si, le he retorcido el cuello a algun conejo y ayudado en la matazon, he recojido huevos, he vareado almendros de chico.
> 
> ...



Ostia creía que tenías 20 años o menos te lo juro.   
Eres cuarentón-cincuentón? Joder, das una sensación de niñato que hecha para atrás, quizá es tu forma de escribir.

Bueno si sabes lo que es el campo y los animales, se te perdona exgordito.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Ostia creía que tenías 20 años o menos te lo juro.
> Eres cuarentón-cincuentón? Joder, das una sensación de niñato que hecha para atrás, quizá es tu forma de escribir.
> 
> Bueno si sabes lo que es el campo y los animales, se te perdona exgordito.



Gracias por el piropo, la dieta paleo rejuvenece cuerpo y mente.

Y nunca he sido gordito, hubo una epoca que mi abuela decia que estaba 'fuelte'. Siempre he sido grande pero llego una epoca que mis tobillos se resentian y decidi poner orden.

Cada uno elije su camino pequeño padawan.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Mar 2020)

Anda queeee

Mire, le cuento un secretillo: la "modita" de comer aguacates será de hace dos días, pero un servidor los lleva comiendo desde que empezó a comer sólidos (hace casi cuatro décadas), porque resulta que en mi familia tenemos un cortijo con varias hectáreas y miles de árboles donde son el cultivo principal desde hace cinco generaciones.

Así que usted tranquilo, que si colapsa la civilización, ya me iré al cortijo a vivir de comer aguacates


----------



## zapatitos (19 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Que harás cuando no puedas comprar manteca de cerdo? Te pasarás a tus viejos amigos los bollycaos?




En un apocalipsis real donde es matar o morir como te descuidaras te daría con una pala en la cabeza y después te comería vivo o muerto que lo mismo me daría.

En este apocalipsis paco donde la mayor preocupación es pillar papel de higiénico puedes estar tranquilo que la pala la tengo guardada.

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (19 Mar 2020)

Creía que el trigo natural estaba extinto y se había perdido para siempre. Ahora me entero que en realidad está casi extinto: se sigue cultivando.

¿No sería mejor cambiar el trigo tóxico actual por el trigo natural?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Mar 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Creía que el trigo natural estaba extinto y se había perdido para siempre. Ahora me entero que en realidad está casi extinto: se sigue cultivando.
> 
> ¿No sería mejor cambiar el trigo tóxico actual por el trigo natural?



Si pero no interesa a la industria. El moderno es un engendro mas resistente a las plagas y con una produccion por hectarea mas alta.

Opciones hay, espelta, centeno y supongo que en herbolarios puedes pedir cosas raras tradicionales, pero te toca hacerte tu pan.

Para que a nadie se le olvide esta el 'doctol' de Telecinco con nuestra amiga la piramide.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si pero no interesa a la industria. El moderno es un engendro mas resistente a las plagas y con una produccion por hectarea mas alta.
> 
> Opciones hay, espelta, centeno y supongo que en herbolarios puedes pedir cosas raras tradicionales, pero te toca hacerte tu pan.
> 
> ...




Supongo que abajo lo que pondrá es ¿QUIERES MORIR POR CORONAVIRUS? ÉSTA ES LA DIETA IDEAL

Saludos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (20 Mar 2020)

he empezado a hacer ayuno de 24 horas cada cuatro dias pues he asociado que si el coronavirus o cualquier otro virus necesita celulas sanas para replicarse, estas celulas invadidas por el virus podrian ser detectadas mas facilmente por el sistema inmune y ser eliminadas, con lo que la carga viral disminuiria y al no llegar a un numero critico el sistema inmune podria superar al virus o al menos amortiguar el efecto, ademas tomo vitamina C de un gramo, de siempre me ha gustado tomarla.

PD. llevo años haciendo la dieta intermitente 18-6 y solo me ha aportado beneficios, ahora con la 24 al menos no necesitare hacer tantos viajes al super.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Mar 2020)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> he empezado a hacer ayuno de 24 horas cada cuatro dias pues he asociado que si el coronavirus o cualquier otro virus necesita celulas sanas para replicarse, estas celulas invadidas por el virus podrian ser detectadas mas facilmente por el sistema inmune y ser eliminadas, con lo que la carga viral disminuiria y al no llegar a un numero critico el sistema inmune podria superar al virus o al menos amortiguar el efecto, ademas tomo vitamina C de un gramo, de siempre me ha gustado tomarla.
> 
> PD. llevo años haciendo la dieta intermitente 18-6 y solo me ha aportado beneficios, ahora con la 24 al menos no necesitare hacer tantos viajes al super.




Yo hago viajes al super pero porque hay que hacer ejercicio y moverse que es lo que más preocupa por encima del coronavirus. Si es algo tan mortal como dicen y por lo tanto vamos a morir todos pues para qué preocuparme porque no voy a poder escapar de él haga lo que haga y si es solo otra infección viral de las muchas que hay pues creo que estoy bien preparado para sobrellevarla ya que tengo un sistema inmune bastante fuerte, así que para que preocuparme entonces también.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Mar 2020)

Hace días que estoy desconectado de este hilo. El tiempo lo paso en el hilo del coronavirus.

Habéis hablado del veganismo y del coronavirus?
O sea, creés que algunos veganos lo empiezan a tener difícil para seguir un "buen" veganismo? Salir a comprar menos, dejar de comprar según que productos veggies pq la tienda no está abierta o pq me pilla muy lejos... Algunos se pasarán a comer más harinas y azúcares y almidones supongo.

Y después de toda esta crisis? El veganismo quedará tocado?


----------



## fmc (21 Mar 2020)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> he empezado a hacer ayuno de 24 horas cada cuatro dias pues he asociado que si el coronavirus o cualquier otro virus necesita celulas sanas para replicarse, estas celulas invadidas por el virus podrian ser detectadas mas facilmente por el sistema inmune y ser eliminadas, con lo que la carga viral disminuiria y al no llegar a un numero critico el sistema inmune podria superar al virus o al menos amortiguar el efecto, ademas tomo vitamina C de un gramo, de siempre me ha gustado tomarla.
> 
> PD. llevo años haciendo la dieta intermitente 18-6 y solo me ha aportado beneficios, ahora con la 24 al menos no necesitare hacer tantos viajes al super.



Estaría bien analizar cómo reacciona el sistema inmune ante el ayuno. Si no tengo mal entendido, hace un reseteo del sistema inmune: durante el ayuno baja el recuento de leucocitos, pero después hay un refuerzo. Alguien en la sala que lo pueda explicar más correctamente? Quizás sea una herramienta para defendernos del maldito bicho, aunque sería conveniente evitar situaciones de riesgo mientras se deprime...


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hace días que estoy desconectado de este hilo. El tiempo lo paso en el hilo del coronavirus.
> 
> Habéis hablado del veganismo y del coronavirus?
> O sea, creés que algunos veganos lo empiezan a tener difícil para seguir un "buen" veganismo? Salir a comprar menos, dejar de comprar según que productos veggies pq la tienda no está abierta o pq me pilla muy lejos... Algunos se pasarán a comer más harinas y azúcares y almidones supongo.
> ...



yo lo he preguntado en el hilo general, y nada.
me preocupa que los veganos sean más fácilmente infectables pues mi hermano veggie vive en casa de mis padres jubilados.

me gustaría saber si alguno de los asintómaticos fallecidos era religioso.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hace días que estoy desconectado de este hilo. El tiempo lo paso en el hilo del coronavirus.
> 
> Habéis hablado del veganismo y del coronavirus?
> O sea, creés que algunos veganos lo empiezan a tener difícil para seguir un "buen" veganismo? Salir a comprar menos, dejar de comprar según que productos veggies pq la tienda no está abierta o pq me pilla muy lejos... Algunos se pasarán a comer más harinas y azúcares y almidones supongo.
> ...




Esta crisis va a provocar sobre todo un descenso de consumo de carne a nivel global. Que en Europa podría ir ya a la baja antes del virus pero en el resto del mundo sobre todo en China se consumía cada vez más.

El consumo de huevos o lacteos sí va a aumentar en China.


----------



## Wein (21 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo lo he preguntado en el hilo general, y nada.
> me preocupa que los veganos sean más fácilmente infectables pues mi hermano veggie vive en casa de mis padres jubilados.
> 
> me gustaría saber si alguno de los asintómaticos fallecidos era religioso.



Ahora te contesto si lo veo. Pero vamos un copia pega del anterior.


----------



## autsaider (21 Mar 2020)

Yo suponía que los cereales y legumbres serían los alimentos más alterados de todos porque son los que más se consumen en todo el mundo. Pues me acabo de enterar que en el caso de las legumbres no es así. 

Seignalet propone una dieta paleolítica. Él explica que el alimento es comida cuando nuestras enzimas lo transforman y es veneno cuando nuestras enzimas no pueden. Pues nuestras enzimas son iguales a las del alimento del paleolítico. Por tanto propone seguir una dieta paleolítica: para que la comida sea comida y no veneno.

En su dieta se come todo alimento que se ha mantenido casi igual desde el paleolítico (y se elimina el que ha cambiado demasiado). Y están incluidos las legumbres y algunos cereales (trigo sarraceno, escanda y arroz).

Y por cierto, él dice que en aquella época se comía crudo o poco cocido. Las legumbres y cereales propone germinarlos y cocerlos a menos de 110ºC.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Mar 2020)

Wein dijo:


> Esta crisis va a provocar sobre todo un descenso de consumo de carne a nivel global. Que en Europa podría ir ya a la baja antes del virus pero en el resto del mundo sobre todo en China se consumía cada vez más.
> 
> El consumo de huevos o lacteos sí va a aumentar en China.



A largo plazo no lo se pero ahora mismo por aquí en todas las tiendas sobra un montón de carne y la tienen que rebajar de precio. La comida basura en cambio escasea y está muy solicitada. La gente en su encierro sigue comiendo tan mal como antes pero probablemente en más cantidad al tener más tiempo y aburrimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> A largo plazo no lo se pero ahora mismo por aquí en todas las tiendas sobra un montón de carne y la tienen que rebajar de precio. La comida basura en cambio escasea y está muy solicitada. La gente en su encierro sigue comiendo tan mal como antes pero probablemente en más cantidad al tener más tiempo y aburrimiento.
> 
> Saludos.



Debe ir por barrios. La carne ecológica picada no la encuentro hace dias ni en carreful ni en lidl, madrid centro.
Hoy en el Dia, tampoco. Pero ahi no se si hay habitualmente, porque no voy nunca, he ido por dar un paseo, que está cien metros más lejos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2020)

Wein dijo:


> Esta crisis va a provocar sobre todo un descenso de consumo de carne a nivel global. Que en Europa podría ir ya a la baja antes del virus pero en el resto del mundo sobre todo en China se consumía cada vez más.
> 
> El consumo de huevos o lacteos sí va a aumentar en China.



De lacteos regulero que son mayoria de poblacion intolerante.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> A largo plazo no lo se pero ahora mismo por aquí en todas las tiendas sobra un montón de carne y la tienen que rebajar de precio. La comida basura en cambio escasea y está muy solicitada. La gente en su encierro sigue comiendo tan mal como antes pero probablemente en más cantidad al tener más tiempo y aburrimiento.
> 
> Saludos.



Las graficas de obesos van a explotar esta pandemia.

Lo que primero volo fue la estanteria de pastas y todo lo precocinado.

Frigorificos llenos de pizzas, croquetas y no dudo que de bolleria. Eso unido a la ansiedad del encierro, como dure un mes saltamos 5 puntos el IMC medio de la poblacion.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Debe ir por barrios. La carne ecológica picada no la encuentro hace dias ni en carreful ni en lidl, madrid centro.
> Hoy en el Dia, tampoco. Pero ahi no se si hay habitualmente, porque no voy nunca, he ido por dar un paseo, que está cien metros más lejos.



Los primeros dias si vaciaban los lineales de carne. El limite esta en la capacidad de los congeladores.

El lunes fui por la tarde y quedaba mucha carne. La verduleria a tope de genero. De fresco ya no tiene mucho sentido acopiar.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Las graficas de obesos van a explotar esta pandemia.
> 
> Lo que primero volo fue la estanteria de pastas y todo lo precocinado.
> 
> Frigorificos llenos de pizzas, croquetas y no dudo que de bolleria. Eso unido a la ansiedad del encierro, como dure un mes saltamos 5 puntos el IMC medio de la poblacion.



Pues por lo que ha estado insinuando Pedro Sánchez de que lo más duro está por venir tiene pinta de que va a durar bastante más que un mes. Enfermedades cardiovasculares y diabetes se van a disparar. Los snacks de picar como patatas de bolsa, fritos, doritos, frutos secos de los procesados vuelan de las estanterías. Por remediar una crisis sanitaria van a ser capaces de crear una crisis sanitaria mayor todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## fmc (22 Mar 2020)

Yo me tomo una píldora al día para prevenir el virus...


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un viejo conocido de este hilo, Sunwukung, acaba de escribir esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo en censurarle a nadie su libertad de expresión ya sea el mongolo de Sugus o su porquero.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Discrepo. Hasta Calopez lo ha dicho, hay momentos excepcionales y este lo es. Si esto es una guerra en toda guerra hay "criminales de guerra,"




A mí lo que diga Calópez es respetable por supuesto pero me da igual, yo vivo de acuerdo a mis principios y moralidad y no con los de Calópez ni los de nadie más. Si quieres censurar y denunciar a alguien pues allá tú, pero después no me llores cuando te censuren y te persigan a tí porque es un momento excepcional y te consideran a tí "criminal de guerra" por tus opiniones.

Aunque igual eres de los que siempre primero mira lo que piensa el rebaño para pensar lo mismo que ellos y así jamás destacar.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si me pasa me aguantaré. Si por algo me tengo es por librepensador y que me importe un carajo lo que piensa la gente Mi lema para los que me critican es "así será si así os parece" , también pues leer mi firma (Agamenon etc). Pero no te quepa duda que voy a actuar contra los que con su actitud ponen en peligro a los más desamparados. En este caso los viejos. En los hilos sobre los judíos los niños.



Soy un libre pensador pero actuaré contra lo que considere o me digan que considera un peligro a los más desamparados. Más bien eres un libre hipócrita me temo pero allá tú, ya te vendrá algún día el karma y "librepensarán" contigo y mejor para tí si tienes tantas aguantaderas.

Dejo esta conversación ya, no os soporto a los chivatos y censuradores seais del color que seais. Sois lo peor que existe y existirá jamás. Y ya de paso te chivas también de mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Mar 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> Soy un libre pensador pero actuaré contra lo que considere o me digan que considera un peligro a los más desamparados. Más bien eres un libre hipócrita me temo pero allá tú, ya te vendrá algún día el karma y "librepensarán" contigo y mejor para tí si tienes tantas aguantaderas.
> 
> Dejo esta conversación ya, no os soporto a los chivatos y censuradores seais del color que seais. Sois lo peor que existe y existirá jamás. Y ya de paso te chivas también de mí.
> 
> Saludos.



Así será si así te parece


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Discrepo. Hasta Calopez lo ha dicho, hay momentos excepcionales y este lo es. Si esto es una guerra en toda guerra hay "criminales de guerra,"



Le digo a usted lo que le dije a él: es un error.
John Stuart Mill escribió un libro entero sobre el tema, _Sobre la libertad_, y Jonathan Haidt ha editado hace poco un cuaderno ilustrado con los capítulos más relevantes con respecto a la libertad de expresión, que se puede descargar gratis en pdf aquí

Y uno de los argumentos más relevantes para no taparle la boca a nadie era este:

*El que sólo conoce su lado de un argumento, ni siquiera eso conoce*​Las ideas erróneas se expurgan con argumentos. Tapar bocas sólo sirve para reafirmar al errado en su opinión. Y no debatir desafila nuestra mente al no obligarnos a reflexionar sobre nuestra posición.

A mayores, no hablamos de un error mortal de necesidad: puedes pensar que toda la situación es un disparate, o que oculta segundas intenciones, y que eso no haga que salgas a la calle a toserle a los vejetes en la cara, aunque sólo sea porque para eso están los FFCCE apatrullando.

Y la transmisión de la herejía no creo que sea más probable si se te permite presentar tus argumentos y al resto rebatirlos, que si se te silencia y tus argumentos quedan en el aire, sin rebatir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Mar 2020)

OJO A LOS FAKIRES

Tiene toda la pinta de que uno de los factores que favorecen el encabronamiento del virus (y que derive en problemas pulmonares) es el CORTISOL Y LOS CORTICOIDES EN GENERAL.

Lo digo porque LOS AYUNOS PROLONGADOS (>48h) se caracterizan entre otras cosas por ELEVAR FUERTEMENTE LOS NIVELES DE CORTISOL.

Ya habrá tiempo para eso, pero el momento no es ahora.
Otra cosa son los ayunos intermitentes, que no son suficientemente largos como para desencadenar una respuesta adrenal de calado.

Otros factores que elevan el cortisol son el ESTRÉS y LA FALTA DE SUEÑO. También la ACTIVIDAD FÍSICA EXCESIVA, aunque una cantidad moderada de actividad, de hecho, reduce los niveles de cortisol.

Avisados quedan, cuídense todo lo que puedan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mí lo que diga Calópez es respetable por supuesto pero me da igual, yo vivo de acuerdo a mis principios y moralidad y no con los de Calópez ni los de nadie más. Si quieres censurar y denunciar a alguien pues allá tú, pero después no me llores cuando te censuren y te persigan a tí porque es un momento excepcional y te consideran a tí "criminal de guerra" por tus opiniones.
> 
> Aunque igual eres de los que siempre primero mira lo que piensa el rebaño para pensar lo mismo que ellos y así jamás destacar.
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto que rompo una lanza por la libertad de expresion. Una cosa es la responsabilidad del dueño del foro (logica) y otra la individual.

Por mi parte puedo acatar las normas de Calopez me gusten o no pero los que van haciendo de chivatos del regimen me dan pena.

Si se declaran 'librepensadores' pena doble. Que manipulables y gregarios.

Pd. Y mira que no comparto los desvarios de Sugus y jamas se me ha ocurrido ponerlo al ignore ni mucho menos censurarlo. Se debate con datos y dureza si hace falta pero instaurar una Stasi con red de chivatos como que no.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> He hecho memoria Y pienso que esto hay que aclararlo. Justificaste el muro de Berlín. TU CINISMO ES REPUGNANTE. ERA EL EL PAÍS DE MAS CHIVATOS DE LA HISTORIA. Ah! pero era por una buena causa, no?
> 
> Y me tildas tú de hipócrita. Ya me llamaste de Vox cuando buena parte de su ideario me da arcadas, como tu ideario.
> 
> ...




Mira, la tan malvada dictadura totalitaria china que nos venden ha tomado medidas bastante más humanitarias que la tan democrática monarquía parlamentaria española. Confinamiento estricto escalonado por regiones, ciudades y hasta barrios y bloques pero decretando horas y turnos donde los vecinos pueden salir a pasear o moverse siempre en solitario y guardando las distancias convenientes para que se desahoguen y tengan el menor estrés físico y psíquico posible.

Y no soy para nada prochino pero están tratando bastante mejor con su población en esto que los llamado demócratas.

Yo soy amante del orden pero siempre dentro de una moral, justicia, igualdad y proporcionalidad de las normas, cosa que no se está cumpliendo de ninguna de las maneras en España con reglas tan ridículas de poder salir a pasear con tu perro pero no en solitario o dejar que se celebrara el 8M poniendo tuiters como el de Echenique soltando bulos sobre el coronavirua, ahora en cambio decretan que soltar bulos como soltaban ellos antes es un peligro para la sociedad.

Y todo para contentar a los animalistas, follabitxos, feminazis y progres que son su vivero de votos que es lo único que les interesa de todo esto intentan perder los mínimos votos posibles.

Pero tampoco me voy a poner a discutir con aprendices de dictatorzuelos bananeros disfrazados de demócratas que nos van llamando dictatorzuelos a los demás. No me contestes más por favor y sigue tu rumbo y tu moral como creas más conveniente que yo hago lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Están haciendo que pase (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un viejo conocido de este hilo, *Sunwukung*, acaba de escribir esto:
> 
> 
> *"Una persona sana no va a contagiarse por mucho contacto que tenga con el coronavirus o cualquier otro de los millones con los que entramos en contacto diariamente'*
> ...



El veganismo provoca subnormalidad.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mientras cientos de abuelos están muriendo sin poder dar un beso a sus hijos y nietos, en este foro cientos de canallas descojonandese y poniendo bulos a porrillo, bulos que impiden parar adecuadamente la pandemia. Tanto así que Calopez ha tenido que tomar medidas extraordinarias. Y mientras tanto, vosotros os la cogéis con papel de fumar y defendeis la libertad de expresión.
> 
> También defenderías la libertad de expresión del que desea la muerte de tu padre o de tus hijos? Y si la ETA hubiera matado a tus padres o a tus hijos, también defenderías la libertad de expresión de lo asesinos para decir que se lo merecían?
> 
> ...



Librepensador y censor del regimen. Claro que si campeon.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> defendeis la libertad de expresión



sin ella, las demás no pueden existir.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> También defenderías la libertad de expresión del que desea la muerte de tu padre o de tus hijos? Y si la ETA hubiera matado a tus padres o a tus hijos, también defenderías la libertad de expresión de lo asesinos para decir que se lo merecían?



pues si, claro. otra cosa es que además del repudio social por inmorales se le meta en la cárcel.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sin ella, las demás no pueden existir.
> 
> 
> pues si, claro. otra cosa es que además del repudio social por inmorales se le meta en la cárcel.



Hasta en las carceles se sigue un codigo de conducta. Los soplones y esquiroles estan bastante mal visto. Es el ultimo reducto de libertad que le queda a un ser humano enjaulado.

Comparar como.hace este individuo a los que señalan incoherencias en la version oficial con terrorismo y campos de esterminio es basura intelectual.

Librepensador de quien sigue las instrucciones ciegamente es despreciable este individuo.

Pd. En este hilo estamos muchos que sabemos que la version oficial en tema tan basico como la alimentacion es cientificamente falsa. Paso de seguir ensuciando este hilo donde la politica siempre se ha quedado al margen por un gañan manipulable.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Mar 2020)

Fiuu como están los ánimos...

Venga, una rondita de tilas para todos, no se me alteren.
Exploren la posibilidad de que no sean ustedes los que hablan, sino *la ansiedad provocada por le miedo y el encierro*.
Miedo a la enfermedad unos, miedo a los tejemanejes estatales otros.

Las posturas de cada cual ya han quedado claras, todo lo demás es innecesario y contraproducente...

...y además genera estrés, del que ya les he hablado antes.

Cuidense todos, y buena suerte


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te recordare esta actitud y estás frases, no te quepa duda. A los que más les encanta la omerta es a la mafia. No denuncies a un pederasta que vive al lado de tus hijos porque no quieres ser un chivato.



Esa comparación está sacada de quicio, y hasta usted se tiene que dar cuenta.

La libre expresión no es sólo un derecho fundamental,* es el mecanismo por el que la sociedad corrige sus errores.*
Adicionalmente, *hablar* es una de las formas más eficaces que tenemos de *pensar,* y de los problemas gordos sólo se sale pensando.
Es más, si hay algo de lo que se pretende prohibir hablar, *ES CASI SEGURO QUE ES SOBRE LO QUE MÁS HABRÍA QUE HABLAR*, porque sólo se prohibe lo que incomoda, y los temas más importantes *NUNCA SON CÓMODOS.*

Obviamente, la delación del incumplimiento de las restricciones del libre uso de nuestro recurso social más preciado (restricciones que NO DEBERÍAN EXISTIR) no tiene ni punto de comparación con la delación, como usted mencionaba, de un pederasta o un asesino.

No se lo tengo en cuenta, porque no es usted el que habla, es el miedo.
Aguante, saldremos de ésta.


----------



## TercioVascongado (23 Mar 2020)

Buenos días.

Por cambiar de tema. Llevo 7 meses en LCHD. Leyendo e informándome casi todos los días y muy contento con el resultado general. Ya puse una analítica hace meses, pero tengo una nueva y estoy intentando entender el porqué de algunos valores:

Ácido úrico: 7,7 mg/dl (2.5 - 7.5)
Urea: 39 mg/dl (20 - 45)
pH orina: 5 
Cetonas en orina: 150 mg/dl (25,8 mmol/l)

Conclusiones que he ido sacando:

*UREA*
Cuando los riñones no funcionan bien, la cantidad de Urea filtrada es menor y aumenta en la sangre.
El nivel normal en sangre es inferior 40 mg/dl. (a mi caso tal vez la tenga demasiado alta, aunque esté en rango).
La urea es la forma no tóxica del amoníaco que se genera en el organismo a partir de la degradación de proteínas, que provienen tanto de la dieta como del recambio fisiológico.
La urea en sangre, es un residuo metabólico, en el cual, se mide la cantidad de proteínas que el cuerpo digiere a través del hígado
Esto lo realiza depurando y eliminando aquellas proteínas que son innecesarias
La retención de urea en la sangre refleja el malfuncionamiento renal globalmente, es decir, muestra el funcionamiento que están teniendo los riñones.

*ÁCIDO ÚRICO *
Las purinas son importantes para los niveles de ácido úrico. Las purinas son compuestos con nitrógeno que se forman en las células del cuerpo (endógeno) o que entran al cuerpo con los alimentos (exógeno). Los alimentos con un alto contenido de purina incluyen el hígado, las anchoas, la caballa, las judías (frijoles) y arvejas (chícharos) secas y la cerveza. Exceso de carnes rojas, pescado, marisco y fructosa (ésta no sólo está presente en las frutas, sino fundamentalmente en alimentos envasados y azucarados, como zumos, galletas, productos light, etc.) y bebidas (cerveza, licores y refrescos light).
No he consumido de eso recientemente y desde luego nada azucarado y muy poca cerveza.
Asimismo, el exceso de ejercicio físico y el sobrepeso pueden favorecer la hiperuricemia. Eso quizás pueda ser aunque tampoco diría que hago ejercicio físico en exceso.

Las purinas se producen normalmente en el cuerpo y también se encuentran en algunos alimentos y bebidas. Las purinas se degradan en ácido úrico y esto puede resultar en niveles altos del ácido en sangre. El ácido úrico se puede acumular en los tejidos y formar cristales. El resultado son problemas como cálculos renales y gota (cristales de ácido úrico en las articulaciones, especialmente en los dedos). Las causas de niveles altos de ácido úrico (hiperuricemia) pueden ser primarias (altos niveles de purinas) y secundarias (alguna otra enfermedad). 

He leído que hay varias causas, pero resalto: acidosis pueden causar hiperuricemia. Esto me preocupa porque igual van por ahí los tiros.
Sólo cerca del 20% de las personas con niveles altos de ácido úrico desarrollan gota. Algunas personas con gota no tienen niveles muy elevados de ácido úrico en la sangre.
No tengo síntomas: dolor al orinar, temblores, sudoración y cansancio, confusión, dolor de pecho o malestar; la inflamación de los labios o de la garganta. No latido rápido ni palpitaciones. No náusea ni diarrea.

Existen factores protectores, como son los productos lácteos desgrasados y la vitamina C. No consumo lácteos pero sí vitamina C (suplemento y en dieta, vegetales)

El ácido úrico está considerado como un factor de riesgo cardiovascular por sí sólo. Causa una disminución del óxido nítrico, que es fundamental para mantener la elasticidad del vasos sanguíneos y para la absorción de la glucosa por parte del organismo.

*CÁLCULOS RENALES (tema que me preocupa porque los dolores deben ser brutales)*
El principal factor de riesgo para los cálculos renales es no tomar suficiente líquido. Yo bebo de 2,5 a 3 litros netos más el agua de la comida que en las verduras hay bastante, por lo que creo que se podría descartar el tema de cálculos renales.
El principal síntoma es el dolor intenso que comienza y desaparece súbitamente. El dolor puede sentirse en la zona abdominal o en un costado de la espalda (no hay síntomas).
El dolor puede irradiarse a la zona de la ingle (dolor inguinal), los testículos (dolor testicular) en los hombres (no hay síntomas).
Existen cinco grandes grupos de cálculos renales pero destaco:
Ácido úrico: formados por un exceso de proteínas en la orina y una acidez urinaria inferior a pH 5,5 (mal rollo porque cumplo los dos)
Oxalato cálcico: están compuestos por calcio y oxalato, y su aparición depende de una formación cristalina previa, comúnmente ácido úrico o fosfato cálcico. Es el tipo de cálculo renal más común.

*SUPLEMENTO VITAMINA C*
Consumo: VITAMINA C PURA MARCA HEALTH LEADS. En su web sugieren una dosis de 5g. ¿Puede ser que incremente urea, ácido úrico, pH orina?
El citrato urinario es un potente inhibidor de la formación de piedras en el riñón. La vitamina C inhibe el potencial efecto protector del citrato urinario incrementando así el riesgo de formación de nuevas litiasis o el crecimiento de las ya conocidas. Además, el producto de la degradación de la vitamina C es el oxalato que es uno de los principales componentes de las litiasis de calcio en la orina.
Existen diversos estudios que demuestran que un consumidor de altas dosis de vitamina C, incrementa por dos el riesgo de tener una litiasis renal.
Los estudios más recientes reportan mayor riesgo en personas que consumen un suplemento mayor a 1g al día.
Hasta ahora tomaba algunos días 1g y otros 2g. He decidido bajar el consumo a máximo 1g por día.

*pH DE LA ORINA*
Refleja tanto la actividad metabólica como el bienestar del organismo En una persona sana, el pH de la orina suele tener un valor de 6 (sin embargo, puede oscilar entre 4,5 y 8). EN mi caso RESULTADO de 5.
La dieta es un factor que condiciona activamente el valor del pH urinario, 
Aumenta con dietas estrictamente vegetarianas y disminuye con dietas más carnívoras o ricas en proteínas (esto cuadra, desde luego)
Un valor inferior a 5,5 favorecerá la formación de piedras en el riñón de tipo ácido úrico, cistina y oxalato cálcico. La orina es una solución que contiene sustancias como el calcio, el fosfato, el oxalato, la cistina y el ácido úrico que normalmente se encuentran en estado de equilibrio.
Aunque por otra parte he leído que el hecho de que tu riñón puede acidificar bien la orina es algo bueno, no malo.

*CETONAS*
Tema preocupante porque he pasado de 5 a 25,8 mmol/l.
Las cetonas se acumulan cuando el cuerpo necesita descomponer las grasas y los ácidos grasos para usarlos como combustible. 
Es más probable que esto ocurra cuando el cuerpo no recibe suficiente azúcar o carbohidratos. 
Un resultado anormal también puede deberse a: 
Ayuno o inanición: como con la anorexia (un trastorno alimentario) (hago ayuno intermintente 16/8 así que OK, cuadra) 
Dieta con un contenido alto de proteínas o bajo de carbohidratos (también OK, cuadra). 
La acetona es alarmante siempre que se tenga un valor de glucemia mayor de 250 mg/dl (NO es mi caso, tengo la glucosa en 91) 
También durante enfermedades agudas como gripe, catarros, infecciones de orina, etc. (quizás sea por eso, ¿una gripe?)

Los niveles óptimos son de entre 0,5 y 3 mg/dL lo que indica que el individuo está bien adaptado a la utilización de los cuerpos cetónicos como fuente de energía. Cuando los niveles en orina superan los 15 mg/dL, la situación se convierte en patológica y es relativamente habitual en individuos con Diabetes tipo I, durante las crisis de hipoglucemia o en individuos alcohólicos, esta situación se denomina cetoacidosis. 
La producción de cuerpos cetónicos es un mecanismo de energía alternativa cuando tenemos un largo periodo de ayuno o cuando hacemos una dieta cetogénica o LCHF. La "Cetogénesis" es un proceso metabólico mediante el cual el hígado, mediante la Beta-Oxidación de los ácidos grasos, crea cuerpos cetónicos y los libera a la circulación sanguínea. De manera que tanto el corazón y los músculos (con los ácidos grasos libres) como el cerebro (con los cuerpos cetónicos), pueden utilizar esta fuente energía. Los cuerpos cetónicos son los productos del metabolismo que resultan de un cambio en la fuente de energía que utiliza nuestro organismo. La cetosis nutricional es una adaptación evolutiva del ser humano a la escasez de comida que ha sido ampliamente estudiada. 

El Dr. Cahill comprobó que tras un ayuno de 7 a 10 días, el cerebro adquiría la flexibilidad metabólica de cambiar a utilizar cuerpos cetónicos además de glucosa. Una dieta exenta de carbohidratos o con una reducción importante de éstos imita, a nivel metabólico, al ayuno. Acelera la beta-oxidación de los ácidos grasos en el hígado para producir cuerpos cetónicos. 
Es una dieta en la que la reducción de un macronutriente como son los carbohidratos, vacía el glucógeno hepático y suprime la secreción de insulina.Sin la inhibición de la lipolisis de la insulina, el hígado es libre para generar cuerpos cetónicos que vierte a la circulación y que viajan por la sangre para nutrir a órganos que no pueden funcionar a partir de los ácidos grasos, especialmente al cerebro. 
Es una situación sostenible en el tiempo y no sólo durante unas semanas como sería en le caso del ayuno. 
La utilización de los cuerpos cetónicos como energía por el organismo conlleva además unos efectos profundos y positivos para la salud humana. 
Viendo los beneficios de funcionar a base de ácidos grasos y de cuerpos cetónicos y los peligros de un metabolismo altamente dependiente de los azúcares, es bastante lógico deducir que nuestro cuerpo está destinado a funcionar gran parte del tiempo con ácidos grasos y cuerpos cetónicos. 
Los efectos antioxidantes y antiinflamatorios de la cetosis nutricional es la razón por la que las dietas cetogénicas y los ayunos tienen tantos beneficios sobre la salud humana.La cetosis nutricional y los cuerpos cetónicos han sido estudiados de forma extensa para el tratamiento de muchas enfermedadades. 
Pero vamos a lo importante, diferenciar la Cetosis (Nutricional) de la temida y peligrosa Cetoacidosis. A los médicos y especialmente a los pediatras, les han enseñado a temer la cetoacidosis diabética. 
La similitud entre cetosis y cetoacidosis está sólo en las 4 primeras letras de ambos términos. 

"Ketosis is a completely physiological mechanism and it was the biochemist Hans Krebs who first referred to physiological ketosis to differentiate it from the pathological keto acidosis seen in type 1 diabetes. " 

La Cetoacidosis Diabética o CAD (en inglés DKA: Diabetic Ketoacidosis) es una emergencia médica causada por una deficiencia o ausencia de insulina en presencia de ingentes cantidades de glucosa y de cuerpos cetónicos en el torrente sanguíneo... 
La cetosis nutricional (con una alimentación cetogénica o durante ayunos prolongados) es un estado en el que un moderado número de cuerpos cetónicos nutre al cerebro en presencia de niveles muy bajos de glucosa y en presencia de un páncreas normal que fabricará la mínima cantidad de insulina necesaria para bloquear una excesiva producción de cuerpos cetónicos. 

Es decir, la producción de c cetónicos está controlada. 
En la CAD, los niveles de glucosa están por las nubes, digamos a 500 mg/dl en lugar de los 80-100 mg/dl habituales. (no es mi caso) 
Síntomas: poliuria (mucha orina), polidipsia (mucha ingesta agua), aliento a acetona, fatiga, pérdida peso, hambre (no es mi caso) 
dolor abdominal, respiración fuerte y rápida, náuseas y vómitos, deshidratación grave (no es mi caso) 

En la cetoacidosis diabética, los niveles de glucosa son muy altos, entre 200 y 800 mg/dl y los niveles de cuerpos cetónicos son superiores a 10 o 15 mMoles. (no es mi caso) 

La Cetosis nutricinal produce una cantidad controlada de cuerpos cetónicos, entre los 0,5 y los 3.0 milimoles/L. 
Muy lejos de los 10, 15 o 30 milimoles/L de una CAD. 

Y aquí está el quid de la cuestión, no encuentro la explicación a tener tanta cetona.

Por otra parte he leído que estar o no en cetosis no es tan importante. Lo importante es tirar de grasas como combustible versus carbohidratos. Si tomas 50 g de CH diarios netos, basta que tomes 100 g de proteínas (de las cuales el 57% se convierte en glucosa, 57 g) para que llegues a los 100-120 g de glucosa que utiliza el cerebro, con lo cual no entras en cetosis. 

Para llevar una dieta cetogénica también hay que reducir mucho las proteínas o bajar mucho los CH, digamos a sólo 20 g (ahí sí que entrarías en cetosis a pesar de los 100 g de proteínas). 

OPINION: Entiendo que se refiere a 100g de proteina pura y yo estoy lejos de llegar a esos niveles. Tomo de media al día cerca o menos de 20g de CH 

"Mild ketosis with blood levels of 5–7mM is the normal physiological response to prolonged fasting in man. 
During prolonged fasting, the human produces about 150 g of ketone bodies per day 
During prolonged fasting, when insulin levels approach 0, mild ketosis compensates metabolically for the absence of insulin effects. 
Mild ketosis can be induced in man by either prolonged fasting or by feeding a high fat, low carbohydrate diet. 
Feeding a high fat, low carbohydrate diet in adults can result in elevation of triglyceride or cholesterol or both 
Attempts to design high fat diet enriched with polyunsaturated or short chain fatty acids may avoid elevation of cholesterol levels 
Polyunsaturated fats include:nueces, cacahuetes, aguacates, sardinas, atun, salmón, aceite de oliva 
SCFAs are produced when dietary fiber is fermented in the colon". 


Ahí queda eso, a ver qué os parece.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Mar 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Por cambiar de tema. Llevo 7 meses en LCHD. Leyendo e informándome casi todos los días y muy contento con el resultado general. Ya puse una analítica hace meses, pero tengo una nueva y estoy intentando entender el porqué de algunos valores:
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que no me cuadran en su post.

Creo que está confundiendo (usted o sus fuentes) los rangos normales de cetonas en sangre y orina, así como las unidades mg/dL y mMol/L

Lo que yo encuentro es que:

1.- Los niveles de cuerpos cetónicos *EN SANGRE* para una cetosis nutricional estarían entre 1,5 y 3 *mMol/L*, (no mg/dL) pudiendo llegar hasta 5 en ayunos prolongados y subiendo ligeramente tras un ejercicio aeróbico.

2.- La correlación entre cuerpos cetónicos *EN SANGRE* y *EN ORINA* se dobla a medida que aumenta el primero. Es decir, que si bien hay una razonable correlación entre el nivel de cetonas en sangre y en orina cuando este nivel es (relativamente) bajo, a medida que aumenta el nivel de cetonas en sangre, el nivel en orina aumenta mucho más.



En la imagen vemos la comparativa entre cetonas en sangre (vertical) y cetonas medidas con tira reactiva (en horizontal), en las que + es 1,5 mmol/l, ++ es 5 mmol/l y +++ es >8 mmol/l. En los casos testados en el estudio, el que más altas tenía las cetonas en sangre tenía 4,9 mmol/l, y la tira le salía >8 mmol/l en orina




En esta otra imagen vemos tres comparativas, entre cetonas en aliento y en sangre, cetonas en aliento y en orina, y cetonas en aliento y glucosa en sangre (la última no nos interesa).

En la primera vemos cómo a medida que aumentan las cetonas en sangre, las cetonas en aliento al principio son proporcionales y después crecen mucho más.
En la segunda vemos cómo, para cetonas en orina de 150-160 mg/dl tenemos cetonas en aliento de 50-70 ppm
Si nos vamos de la segunda a la primera con el peor valor de cetonas en aliento (70 ppm), vemos que corresponden a unos 4 mmol/l en sangre, que tampoco es tan disparatado.

*MORALEJA: hágase un test de cetonas en sangre para contrastar, las cetonas en orina de todos modos no son muy buen indicador de cetosis llegado un cierto punto.*


----------



## TercioVascongado (23 Mar 2020)

Gracias @Smiling Jack 

El valor que me dieron para acetonas en orina fue de 150 mg/dl. En todas las fuentes que he consultado eso equivale a aproximadamente 25,5 mmol/l (factor de conversión de 0,17).

MediCalc
Acetone mg/dL mmol/L Unit Conversion -- EndMemo
How to Measure Blood Ketone and Glucose Levels | Ketogenic.com
What's a Ketone Blood Test And Do You Need One To Succeed?

Tiene razón en su primer punto al señalar el error en las unidades en la frase "Los niveles óptimos son de entre 0,5 y 3 mg/dL lo que indica que el individuo está bien adaptado a la utilización de los cuerpos cetónicos como fuente de energía.". Lo correcto sería mmol/l.

Quizás la confusión venga de que mis fuentes no especifican si esos niveles citados son los niveles óptimos en SANGRE o en ORINA. Tendré que revisarlo. Por lo que bien dice, según la gráfica que adjunta, 150 gm/dl de cetonas en orina equivaldrían a 45 ppmV de acetona en el aliento, que equivaldría aproximadamente a 4 mM de acetona en sangre, un valor mucho más coherente. Me quedo más tranquilo. De todos modos en la próxima analítica pediré el valor en sangre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Se puede debatir hasta que se fundan los circuitos.
> 
> Creo que no lo estás entendiendo. Me da la impresión que muchos vais siempre una semana detrás de los acontecimientos.
> 
> Te compro que me he pasado con la comparación con los pederastas. A ver si te gusta más esta. Esto es si como si viene un tsunami, a cámara lenta, que va a matar a miles de personas y tienes pruebas demoledoras de ello. La gente está corriendo para alejarse pero unos fanáticos niegan la evidencia ("los sanos no se contagian') y propagan bulos haciendo que miles de personas mueran ahogadas.



La clave es "a cámara lenta". La única excepción razonable a la libertad de expresión que he encontrado es la de engañar en una situación de riesgo inminente que no permite un análisis cuidadoso (v.g. gritar "fuego" en un teatro abarrotado).

Al ser un tsunami "a cámara lenta", hay tiempo para sopesar pros y contras de cada argumento y dejar que el debate haga aflorar la verdad y purgar la mentira.

Es más, ni la verdad ni la mentira que creemos conocer serán perfectas, no hay que descartar que el otro sepa algo, haya discernido algo que nosotros desconocemos y que es NECESARIO incorporar a nuestra verdad.

¿Y si los que huyen del tsunami, desoyendo a los incrédulos, se dirigen a un precipicio? ¿Y los incrédulos tratan de hacerles ver que el precipicio es tan peligroso como el tsunami? ¿O creen en el precipicio aunque no crean en el tsunami?

Ignorarlos y silenciarlos puede ser MUCHO MÁS PELIGROSO que escucharlos, separar la información de la desinformación, y perfilar una verdad más integrada, más sofisticada.



> En mitad de esta "EMERGENCIA" Calopez se cae del guindo y pide banear a los que propagan bulos sistemáticamente. COMO ALGO EXCEPCIONAL. Pero entonces muchos os la cogéis con papel de fumar y apelais a la sacrosanta libertad de expresión .



Porque no es sacrosanta porque sí. Lo es porque es la base inevitable del discurso mental, habida cuenta de que sólo los demás pueden señalarnos nuestros puntos ciegos.

Censurar al disidente es como sacarse los ojos porque una mosca nos distrae de la conducción.



> Pues no, hasta ahora no me habéis convencido. Si me convenzo me bajaré del burro, os lo diré y me disculpare.
> 
> Lo mío no es miedo sino cabreo. Cabreo contra el gobierno, los políticos, los responsables de sanidad, los periodistas, lo troles y ahora añado los buenistas.



No le voy a traer citas melosas de Star Wars, pero usted sabe que el cabreo que tiene nace del miedo.



> Mira, soy ingeniero y toda la vida me he dedicado, entre otras cosas, a construir modelos en acontecimientos de rápida evolucion. Como anécdota alguna vez he salvado a mi empresa multinacional de un desastre, por temas de calidad, por predecir que nos íbamos literalmente a la mierda. Te digo esto para que entiendas que me explico mejor con gráficas (para convencer a los directivos que actuarán "ya") . Ésta publiqué aquí.
> 
> Coronavirus. Proyección Martes 17 13.000 casos tirando por lo bajo. Análisis cronológico y acciones España vs Italia.
> 
> ...



A mí no tiene que convencerme de la gravedad del asunto, ni de la severa negligencia de los poderes públicos.

Sólo digo que la libertad de expresión no es mero capricho: NOS DIRIGE, y sin ella VAMOS CIEGOS.

La libertad de expresión es al pensamiento lo que el mercado a la economía: una sociedad sin libertad de expresión tiene tantas posibilidades de acertar en su discurrir como un régimen socialista de asignar los precios correctos.

Tomar malas decisiones hoy porque no se escuchó a los que las criticaban puede causar MUCHAS MÁS MUERTES que las que causarán los (testimoniales) "conversos" al discurso disidente.

EJEMPLO: el origen de esta disputa, nuestro indoblegable forero Sunwukung, asegura que no habría motivo para encerrarse en casa si estamos sanos y supervitaminados.

¿Por qué no desechar lo de romper el confinamiento pero quedarse con lo de la salud y los suplementos vitamínicos?


----------



## Otto Fenix (23 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Se puede debatir hasta que se fundan los circuitos.
> 
> Creo que no lo estás entendiendo. Me da la impresión que muchos vais siempre una semana detrás de los acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



En este hilo siempre se ha procurado no entrar en ningun otro tema y despues de dias sin entrar me encuentro esto. 

Ya leo que eres ingeniero (aqui hay unos cuantos ejem). Solo te digo que revises las cifras y lo mismo te llevas sorpresas. Ahora tampoco se puede tener una foto exacta y lo veremos en unos meses mas claro.
- Las cifras de contagiados son solo las de testados, en buena logica seran muchos mas. Eso alteraria radicalemente los porcentajes de fallecidos/contagiados.
- Las cifras de fallecidos si que son ciertas, pero otros paises no cuentan a los que tenian patologias previas. Ojo con esto que si metes todos los fallecidos CON pero han muerto de otras causas, estas creando alarma innecesaria (o no).
- Si pasa todo esto y las cifras de mortalidad no sobrepasan la serie historica de todos los inviernos, al menos deberiamos dudar.

Como te digo las graficas basadas en datos oficiales con distintos recuentos, mas test o menos test, mas fallecidos por unas u otras causas, pueden dar fotos muy distintas de la situacion. Solo tienes que ver las cifras que estan dando paises como Alemania o Corea. Lo que pase en UK tambien sera un buen test.

Armarse de la razon absoluta en estos momentos no lo veo muy racional pero alla tu, y ponerse en plan denunciante con los que señalan incongruencias tampoco.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo dejamos aquí. El tiempo dirá.
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic pero pensaba que no podíamos seguir debatiendo sobre el sexo de los ángeles (con perdón) mientras está a punto de caer Bizancio.
> 
> ...



Calistenia, es lo que pienso.

Todo lo que no pudieras hacer con el peso de tu cuerpo, posiblemente no deberías hacerlo.

Claro, que un servidor tiene el "gimnasio" en casa de todos modos (cogiendo polvo, pero lo que sea)


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (26 Mar 2020)

Banear post es la auténtica salud hombre.


----------



## Trinitario (27 Mar 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> EJEMPLO: el origen de esta disputa, nuestro indoblegable forero Sunwukung, asegura que no habría motivo para encerrarse en casa si estamos sanos y supervitaminados.
> 
> ¿Por qué no desechar lo de romper el confinamiento pero quedarse con lo de la salud y los suplementos vitamínicos?




Por lo general suelo coincidir con las lineas que marca @Sunwukung , tal vez porque bebamos de fuentes científicas similares.

De echo las mismas orientaciones (dietéticas, hábitos de vida, etc) que se suelen dar para enfrentar y prevenir enfermedades infecciosas (Virus/Hongos/Bacterias/Parásitos) acaban coincidiendo cada vez más (a medida que se obtienen más y mejores estudios paremiológicos) con la de las tumorales como el cáncer.

De todas maneras se me presenta una duda en el tema de este famoso Cornonavirus (_COVID_-19, _SARS_-CoV-2, ...).

Parece ser que la principalmente la causa de muerte entre las personas sanas es la hiperreacción del sistema inmune, la famosa tormenta de citocinas.

Mi pregunta seria:

¿Si trabajamos para mejorar nuestro sistema inmune (complementación vitamínica, hiit, buenos hábitos, dieta, ... ). acabaremos teniendo un mayor riesgo de perecer ante una infección viral "nueva" para nuestro organismo?

¿Podria darse el caso de que un sistema inmune más potente nos acabe entregando una tormenta de citocinas mas intensa?


Un saludo.


----------



## angek (27 Mar 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Por lo general suelo coincidir con las lineas que marca @Sunwukung , tal vez porque bebamos de fuentes científicas similares.
> 
> De echo las mismas orientaciones (dietéticas, hábitos de vida, etc) que se suelen dar para enfrentar y prevenir enfermedades infecciosas (Virus/Hongos/Bacterias/Parásitos) acaban coincidiendo cada vez más (a medida que se obtienen más y mejores estudios paremiológicos) con la de las tumorales como el cáncer.
> 
> ...



La cosa apunta a que sí. Igual que las reacciones alérgicas o las enfermedades autoinmunes. 

Pero hay mucho que cortar aún. Además, que pasa en un porcentaje de los sanos. No en todos.


----------



## Trinitario (27 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mira, soy ingeniero y toda la vida me he dedicado, entre otras cosas, a *construir modelos en acontecimientos de rápida evolucion. Como anécdota alguna vez he salvado a mi empresa multinacional de un desastre, por temas de calidad, por predecir que nos íbamos literalmente a la mierda.* Te digo esto para que entiendas que me explico mejor con gráficas (las usaba para convencer a los directivos que actuaran "ya") . Ésta publiqué aquí.




Me interesa especialmente la parte que he remarcado en negrita de tu texto @Icibatreuh 

Estoy interesado en los "Entornos VUCA"

¿Los conoces? 
¿Los aplicas en tu trabajo?
¿Alguna recomendación para aprender a utilizarlos? (Cursos, metodologia, etc.)

Gracias por tu respuesta



Spoiler: Entornos VUCA



*Un breve "aperitivo" de introducción al VUCA*


*VUCA* es un acrónimo utilizado para describir o reflejar la volatilidad, incertidumbre (_uncertainty_ en inglés), complejidad y ambigüedad de condiciones y situaciones. La noción de VUCA fue creada por el U.S. Army War College para describir la volatilidad, incertidumbre, complejidad y ambigüedad del mundo surgido tras el fin de la Guerra Fría. El término comenzó a utilizarse de forma generalizada en los años 90.1 Posteriormente ha sido utilizado en los campos de la estrategia empresarial aplicándose a todo tipo de organizaciones.23


Cada uno de los elementos de VUCA sirve para reafirmar la significación estratégica del análisis y predicción VUCA, así como la conducta de grupos e individuos dentro de las organizaciones.4 Discute fallos sistémicos5 y de comportamiento,5 que son característicos del fallo organizativo.

V = Volatilidad. La naturaleza y dinámicas del cambio, y la naturaleza y velocidad de las fuerzas y catalizadores de la modificación.
U = Incertidumbre (_Uncertainty_ en inglés). Falta de predictibilidad, perspectivas de sorpresa y sentido de consciencia y compresión de los eventos.
C = Complejidad. Multiplicidad de fuerzas, mezcolanza de asuntos, ruptura de causa-efecto y confusión que rodean a la organización.
A = Ambigüedad. La distorsión de la realidad, potencial para malentendidos y los significados diferentes de las condiciones: confusión de causa y efecto.
Estos elementos constituyen el contexto en el que las organizaciones viven su situación actual y futura y plantean fronteras para la planificación y la dirección política. Aparecen de forma conjunta en formas que, bien complican las decisiones o permiten afinar la capacidad para mirar, planificar y moverse. VUCA crea el escenario para la dirección y el liderazgo.
El significado particular y la relevancia de VUCA con frecuencia se relaciona con la forma en que la gente contempla las condiciones bajo las que se toman decisiones, planifican, gestionan riesgos y resuelven problemas. En general, las premisas de VUCA tienden a afilar la capacidad de las organizaciones para:

Anticipar problemas que modifican condiciones
Entender las consecuencias de problemas y acciones
Entender la interdependencia de las variables
Prepararse para desafíos y realidades alternativas
Interpretar y aprovechar oportunidades
Para la mayoría de las organizaciones contemporáneas -empresas, ejército, educación, gobiernos,... - VUCA es un código práctico de consciencia y preparación. Más allá del simple acrónimo es un conjunto de conocimientos acerca de anticipación, evolución e intervención.6
*Temas[editar]*
El fracaso en sí no es una catástrofe, pero la incapacidad para aprender del mismo sí lo es. No es suficiente con formar líderes en competencias "duras" sin identificar aquellos factores que pueden inhibir su capacidad de resiliencia o adaptación, vital para distinguir líderes potenciales de directivos mediocres. Anticipar el cambio como resultado de VUCA es una consecuencia de un lider resiliente.5 La capacidad de los individuos u organizaciones para moverse en un entorno VUCA puede ser medida a través de varios parámetros:

Gestión del conocimiento
Consideraciones sobre la planificación
Gestión de procesos y recursos
Respuesta funcional
Sistemas de recuperación
Errores de sistema5
Errores de conducta5
A cierto nivel, la gestión VUCA entra en contacto con los valores y objetivos de la empresa. Una empresa preparada y resuelta2 está comprometida con sus objetivos estratégicos.
La capacidad para el liderazgo VUCA en términos estratégicos y operativos depende de una mentalidad bien desarrollada para entender las circunstancias políticas, técnicas y económicas de la realidad en la que se desenvuelve la actividad de las personas, contribuyendo a la sostenibilidad en un mundo complejo.

.../...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Mar 2020)

Disfruta de la vida:

De que sirven las dietas, el veganismo y las pollas en vinagre, con la que está cayendo y la que está por caer


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Mar 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Disfruta de la vida:
> 
> De que sirven las dietas, el veganismo y las pollas en vinagre, con la que está cayendo y la que está por caer



weno, si se llega a que los gordos, diabéticos e hipertensos no aprueben el triaje y sobrevives dos meses vuelves y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Me interesa especialmente la parte que he remarcado en negrita de tu texto @Icibatreuh
> 
> Estoy interesado en los "Entornos VUCA"
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, pero es un off-topic y podemos aburrir al respetable. Ya lo leeré, yo esos modelos los hacia a ojo. Si quieres lo hablamos en privado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> weno, si se llega a que los gordos, diabéticos e hipertensos no aprueben el triaje y sobrevives dos meses vuelves y nos lo cuentas.



Yo ya no cumplo el criterio de triaje, así que ya sé lo que me espera
Por eso optó por disfrutar el tiempo que me quede


----------



## Mangosta (27 Mar 2020)

Se puede comprar ERITRITOL en algun super?

Quiero animarme a hacer un pan keto de esos...

Gran hilo


----------



## Trinitario (27 Mar 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Muy interesante, pero es un off-topic y podemos aburrir al respetable. Ya lo leeré, yo esos modelos los hacia a ojo. Si quieres lo hablamos en privado.




Jajaja!!!
Últimamente hay mucho "Off-topic" en este hilo...

Bueno, creo que como es algo que seguro que le será muy interesante para otros con-foreros podemos abrir un hilo sobre el tema ya sea exponiendo sobre el "Entorno VUCA" o tu forma más empírica o a "ojímetro".

Abre tu @Icibatreuh en el apartado que quieras y me das un toque. Si?


----------



## Gort (27 Mar 2020)

Llevo todos estos días y semanas reflexionando y haciéndome muchas preguntas sobre la relación entre la respuesta de nuestro organismo a una pandemia como la que vivimos (y podemos dar gracias, podría haber sido un virus mucho más letal) y el grado de salud personal conseguido tras rebajar o suprimir la resistencia a la insulina, el sobrepeso, la hipertensión... Creo que nuestros hábitos a largo plazo, especialmente nuestra nutrición, tienen una importancia crucial si nos infectáramos con el Covid-19, por ejemplo.

No lo puedo demostrar empíricamente porque, hasta ahora, no me he infectado (en la zona donde vivo, rural y muy aislada, hay 0 infectados por el momento) y no he podido comprobarlo en mi propio organismo (ni quiero), pero tengo la casi certeza de que hacer ayuno intermitente, dieta muy baja en carbohidratos o cetogénica nutriéndonos con alimentos de verdad, ejercicio moderado, dormir lo suficiente y bien y reducir el estrés, es básico para una excelente respuesta de nuestro organismo ante el ataque de un virus tan agresivo.

Precisamente hoy, el Doctor Ekberg ha hablado de todo esto en su último vídeo y me ha resultado tan sumamente interesante que no puedo por menos que compartirlo aquí:

¿Eres lo suficientemente saludable como para resistir el CoronaVirus? (COVID-19)

Está en inglés, pero es muy fácil de entender. También se le puede añadir subtítulos.

Por mi parte, sigo con mi ayuno intermitente 16:8 y mi dieta baja en carbohidratos/keto. Ahora que estoy en casa todo el rato (como todos), hago 3 comidas al día (veo difícil reducirlas a 2 o a 1 por el momento, prefiero ir muy lentamente). A las 7 de la mañana me tomo un café "bullet proof": agua mineral, una cucharadita de café descafeinado, una cucharadita de aceite de coco virgen extra, un poco de canela en polvo. A las 11:15 me tomo un buen puñado de nueces, unas lonchas de jamón serrano, unos arándanos, unos tragos de kéfir, y un poco de chocolate 99% de cacao que es casi todo grasa. A eso de las 14 horas, me tomo un buen revuelto de huevos con bacon y ajetes cocinado con mantequilla ecológica, o carne de ternera ecológica, o pescado salvaje, tomates cherry... otro día me hago unas lentejas, coles de bruselas con bacon y mantequilla, etc. A las 18:30 me tomo una ensalada con lechuga, un aguacate, un huevo cocido, aceitunas negras sin hueso, un poco de caballa o sardinas, todo ello aliñado con bien de aceite de oliva virgen extra, una pizca de sal y vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico. También me como un puñado de pipas de calabaza. Y desde las 19 horas hasta las 11:15 del día siguiente, salvo el descafeinado, solo tomo agua.

Ni qué decir tiene que no paso hambre en absoluto. Aquellos picos de hambre aguda cuando me alimentaba de otra manera pasaron a la historia y no me cuesta nada seguir este régimen. Al contrario. Ya me he acostumbrado y difícilmente volvería a tomar azúcar o a no hacer ayuno. De hecho, hace poco, tuve la ocasión de ingerir un trozo de pastel y casi lo escupo de la sensación tan empalagosa que tuve en la boca. Nunca mais.

Me siento estupendamente, mejor que nunca antes en la vida. Espero que siga así.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Disfruta de la vida:
> 
> De que sirven las dietas, el veganismo y las pollas en vinagre, con la que está cayendo y la que está por caer



El veganismo no vale para una puta mierda, pero las paletillas de lechal y la botella de vino que tengo preparadas para mañana si que tienen enjundia.  

Lo que hacemos por aqui es de todo menos dieta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Se puede comprar ERITRITOL en algun super?
> 
> Quiero animarme a hacer un pan keto de esos...
> 
> Gran hilo



Pan keto y erititrol es un oximoron.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Mar 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Llevo todos estos días y semanas reflexionando y haciéndome muchas preguntas sobre la relación entre la respuesta de nuestro organismo a una pandemia como la que vivimos (y podemos dar gracias, podría haber sido un virus mucho más letal) y el grado de salud personal conseguido tras rebajar o suprimir la resistencia a la insulina, el sobrepeso, la hipertensión... Creo que nuestros hábitos a largo plazo, especialmente nuestra nutrición, tienen una importancia crucial si nos infectáramos con el Covid-19, por ejemplo.
> 
> No lo puedo demostrar empíricamente porque, hasta ahora, no me he infectado (en la zona donde vivo, rural y muy aislada, hay 0 infectados por el momento) y no he podido comprobarlo en mi propio organismo (ni quiero), pero tengo la casi certeza de que hacer ayuno intermitente, dieta muy baja en carbohidratos o cetogénica nutriéndonos con alimentos de verdad, ejercicio moderado, dormir lo suficiente y bien y reducir el estrés, es básico para una excelente respuesta de nuestro organismo ante el ataque de un virus tan agresivo.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de alimentacion lo primero que mejora son todos los marcadores de inflamacion, mejora la tension, desplaza el ph de todos los fluidos a alcalino...

Por supuesto que ante cualquier infeccion nuestro organismo reacciona mejor.

En mi casa pasaron en enero-febrero un gripazo (o¿?) tres personas. Tres dias fiebre y tres planchados con mucha tos y alguna molestia gastrica. Laa tos ha sido pegajosa y les ha durado 15 dias.

Como es logico eso fue un mes entero tosiendome a la cara, me lo contagiaron. Como me suele pasar desde hace cinco años los sintomas leves me duran 24 horas. Este año si que me ha durado una semana algo de mucosidad, pero poca cosa.

'Lo que haya sido' yo lo he cursado leve y el resto como una apisonadora. Ni fiebre ni nada y a currar como siempre.


----------



## angek (28 Mar 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> Se puede comprar ERITRITOL en algun super?
> 
> Quiero animarme a hacer un pan keto de esos...
> 
> Gran hilo



La estevia granulada del Mercadona tiene Erithritol como agente de carga y los glicósidos como elemento endulzante. 

Aunque yo prefiero Xylitol. Hay en muchas tiendas online y ya se ve por Carrefour y en farmacias. 

También se llama azúcar de abedul. 

Aunque la mayoría lo sacan del maíz transgénico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Mar 2020)

angek dijo:


> La estevia granulada del Mercadona tiene Erithritol como agente de carga y los glicósidos como elemento endulzante.
> 
> Aunque yo prefiero Xylitol. Hay en muchas tiendas online y ya se ve por Carrefour y en farmacias.
> 
> ...



Disculpa que no me.he explicado bien. 

Si lo llamas 'pan' para que narices necesitas un endulzante?

Otra cosa es que necesites endulzar un pastel lowcarb. Con una buena base de fruta (manzana, pasas, higos...) te salen sobradas de dulzor.

Si llevas una dieta libre de azucares saben ultradulces solo con eso. Incluso los comeharinas de mi familia lo prueban y les encanta. Solo le echo algo de miel ala cobertura de cacao puro.

Con la cantidad de grasa que llevan mis tartas la proporcion de carbos de esta manera sigue siendo baja.

El pan con un poco de sal y harina de almendra sale de p.m. y si quieres darle un poco de gracia, echale ajo, oregano y pimenton y sale un pan de ajo muy decente.


----------



## angek (28 Mar 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Disculpa que no me.he explicado bien.
> 
> Si lo llamas 'pan' para que narices necesitas un endulzante?
> 
> ...



Glups. Creo que no te refieres a mí. 

No era yo el que quería hacer un panqueto de ésos. 

Pero sí me gustaría saber más sobre ese pan de almendra que dices. Ahora con las vituallas y el tiempo libre de la cuarentena estoy to el día en la cocina, poniéndome de buen año.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Mar 2020)

angek dijo:


> Glups. Creo que no te refieres a mí.
> 
> No era yo el que quería hacer un panqueto de ésos.
> 
> Pero sí me gustaría saber más sobre ese pan de almendra que dices. Ahora con las vituallas y el tiempo libre de la cuarentena estoy to el día en la cocina, poniéndome de buen año.



Hay bastantes recetas. 

La mas elaborada utilizan claras de huevo que primero montan. Luego le añaden la harina de almendra simplemente revolviendo con la cuchara hasta que coge consistencia. Las cantidades a ojo y un sobre de levadura. Luego a un molde cuadrado de horno y se pone no muy fuerte 120¤

Sale como un pan de molde bastante esponjoso.

Yo hago mi version rapida usando el huevo entero:

Cuatro huevos y 100 gr harina de almendra, 100 ml aove y sobre levadura.

Se baten bien los huevos, luego aceite y luego se le añade harina y levadura (ajo, pimenton y oregano opcional). Cuando añades el aove bates hasta que coje textura de alioli y harina y levadura se revuelve con cuchara.

Recipiente de pirex papel de horno y 10 min al microondas.

Sale como una torta consistente. Lo mismo en horno sale algo mas esponjoso.

Tienen consistencia todos para hacerse canapies y montaditos y engordan cero pelotero.


----------



## Mangosta (30 Mar 2020)

Perdon, quise decir un bizcocho en vez de pan

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Gabriela Diaz (1 Abr 2020)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Una fuente importante de azúcares son los refrescos o bebidas azucaradas, responsables de promover la obesidad e incrementar los factores de riesgo cardiovascular. Esto sucede mediante cuatro mecanismos: el aumento calórico directo, la estimulación del apetito, los efectos metabólicos adversos derivados del consumo de jarabe de maíz rico en fructosa, y el remplazo de estas bebidas por otros alimentos 18. Por lo que sé debe tener especial cuidado del consumo de carbohidratos.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Abr 2020)

Gabriela Diaz dijo:


> Una fuente importante de azúcares son los refrescos o bebidas azucaradas, responsables de promover la obesidad e incrementar los factores de riesgo cardiovascular. Esto sucede mediante cuatro mecanismos: el aumento calórico directo, la estimulación del apetito, los efectos metabólicos adversos derivados del consumo de jarabe de maíz rico en fructosa, y el remplazo de estas bebidas por otros alimentos 18. Por lo que sé debe tener especial cuidado del consumo de carbohidratos.



ha cerrado la fábrica de coca cola?

pues los refrescos son esenciales en la alimentación.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Abr 2020)

Gabriela Diaz dijo:


> Una fuente importante de azúcares son los refrescos o bebidas azucaradas, responsables de promover la obesidad e incrementar los factores de riesgo cardiovascular. Esto sucede mediante cuatro mecanismos: el aumento calórico directo, la estimulación del apetito, los efectos metabólicos adversos derivados del consumo de jarabe de maíz rico en fructosa, y el remplazo de estas bebidas por otros alimentos 18. Por lo que sé debe tener especial cuidado del consumo de carbohidratos.



Pompera se estrena descubriendo la pólvora en un hilo de 350 páginas que venía de otro de más de 1000 

Sí, los refrescos son una mierda pinchá en un palo. 
Eso lo saben hasta los que creen que hay que alimentarse de pienso para humanos (a.k.a. harina y azúcar)

Con eso y con todo, bienvenida.
Aquí "no creemos en las calorías" (en realidad, creemos que el conteo de calorías es inútil por impreciso e irrelevante), y el problema de los refrescos no es que reemplacen a "otros alimentos" (aunque llamar a esos mejunjes alimento es estirar mucho el término) sino que SE AÑADEN a otros alimentos, pero por lo demás, fetén.

Especial mención y puntos extra para usted por señalar el problema del HFCS y la fructosa (que te guarne la sensibilidad a la insulina hepática y en cantidad suficiente causa hígado graso)


----------



## Pedro_Sil_78 (4 Abr 2020)

la obesidad es un problema muy serio q afecta a muchas personas y comer menos azucar puede ayudar, pero lo importante está en la mente de las personas


----------



## Gort (6 Abr 2020)

Creo que una lección básica que todos los seres humanos deberíamos aprender de esta pandemia es la importancia vital de conseguir y mantener un estado físico y mental lo más saludable posible. Está claro que no podemos permitirnos tener malos hábitos alimenticios, y atiborrarnos a harinas y azúcar definitivamente está más que demostrado que conduce a múltiples problemas de salud a medio y largo plazo. Parece que este virus se está cebando especialmente con personas que tienen problemas relacionados o derivados del exceso de glucosa en su organismo. 

Hace poco leí o escuché que el 85% de los estadounidenses son resistentes a la insulina, prediabéticos y diabéticos. Esto me parece realmente alarmante y, cuando este gran brote de Covid-19 haya pasado y se realicen todos los estudios pertinentes, se verá en qué proporción las personas con estos problemas de salud sufrieron o pudieron combatir mejor o peor los síntomas leves o graves de este virus.

Viene toda esta reflexión a colación de que observo cada vez más alarmada cómo estamos importando estos nefastos hábitos alimenticios de abuso del azúcar de EEUU. Al parecer, aquí, en la España del confinamiento, mucha gente se está dedicando a hornear pan y dulces como si no hubiera mañana. Hasta la levadura se agota diariamente en los supermercados... Desde el debido respeto a que cada cual ingiera lo que quiera o pueda, creo que mucha gente ignora completamente los efectos perniciosos del consumo diario de pan y dulces en sí mismos y en sus seres más queridos. Lo triste es que los medios de masas estimulan este consumo emitiendo programas en canales de gran audiencia como uno que vi el sábado pasado por la mañana en Divinity sobre todos los secretos de realizar cupcakes en casa, patrocinado por Azucarera española. Es el reino del azúcar en toda su extensión con las glasas pasteleras, tartas, butter creams, galletas, colorantes, harinas, etc, etc. Creo que este tipo de programas deberian llevar algún tipo de advertencia sobre lo perjudicial y dañino que es comer cupcakes o pasteles y tartas todos los días. No pasa nada si, de vez en cuando, te tomas uno de estos, pero estimular su consumo publicitándolo a bombo y platillo ("endulza tu vida") me parece directamente criminal.

Creo que sería muy necesario emitir programas en horario de máxima audiencia sobre buenos hábitos de salud alimentaria, dando a conocer al gran público los últimos descubrimientos científicos sobre el ayuno intermitente, la conveniencia de eliminar casi o totalmente los carbohidratos simples de la dieta diaria, la necesidad de movernos a diario con rutinas de ejercicio moderado, etc, etc. Sacan cualquier playa española o una calle cualquiera de ciudad y da entre pena y terror ver tantas personas, incluso jóvenes, con exceso de peso u obesidad. Hace sólo 4 décadas era difícil ver este panorama de tantos españoles gordos. 

Supongo que hay tantos intereses económicos en la industria del cereal, del azúcar, y todos los relacionados, chocolates, pastelería, panadería, restaurantes, bebidas, etc, etc que simplemente plantearse una reeducación alimentaria de los consumidores españoles es una utopía. Y vendrán más pandemias o rebrotes y nos pillará con el peor estado de salud posible y con el sistema inmunitario hecho cisco para enfrentar la agresividad del virus o bacteria que toque, con todas las consecuencias trágicas a nivel sanitario y socioeconómico que conlleva.


----------



## angek (6 Abr 2020)

Pedro_Sil_78 dijo:


> la obesidad es un problema muy serio q afecta a muchas personas y comer menos azucar puede ayudar, pero lo importante está en la mente de las personas



La cual es fácilmente sobornable por las hormonas.

Las cuales pueden ser estimuladas a extremos nunca antes vistos en nuestro biotipo con determinados placeres sensoriales.

Como, por ejemplo, el buen sabor de la comida.

La industria alimentaria es singularmente eficiente en hacer alimentos sosos y baratos en manjares terriblemente adictivos.

...alimentos sosos y baratos que al consumirse pueden producir un cuerpo soso y barato.


Y hasta aquí mi tremenda aportación. Qué mareo.

Edit: Ya estoy mejor.


----------



## ElMatareyes (6 Abr 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Llevo todos estos días y semanas reflexionando y haciéndome muchas preguntas sobre la relación entre la respuesta de nuestro organismo a una pandemia como la que vivimos (y podemos dar gracias, podría haber sido un virus mucho más letal) y el grado de salud personal conseguido tras rebajar o suprimir la resistencia a la insulina, el sobrepeso, la hipertensión... Creo que nuestros hábitos a largo plazo, especialmente nuestra nutrición, tienen una importancia crucial si nos infectáramos con el Covid-19, por ejemplo.
> 
> No lo puedo demostrar empíricamente porque, hasta ahora, no me he infectado (en la zona donde vivo, rural y muy aislada, hay 0 infectados por el momento) y no he podido comprobarlo en mi propio organismo (ni quiero), pero tengo la casi certeza de que hacer ayuno intermitente, dieta muy baja en carbohidratos o cetogénica nutriéndonos con alimentos de verdad, ejercicio moderado, dormir lo suficiente y bien y reducir el estrés, es básico para una excelente respuesta de nuestro organismo ante el ataque de un virus tan agresivo.
> 
> ...



Con esa alimentación paupérrima ..
Eres un tirillas de cuidado verdad?
60 kilos y 1.65?
Come como un hombre anda ...
Te pilla el virus este y te lleva para el otro lado.
Por cierto, trabajas?
Un mínimo de esfuerzo real diario? No calistenia de esas cuando te sientes "con fuerzas" a eso se las 15 37 un dia, o a las 17 el otro.
Imposible tener una vida medianamente exigida con ese opción alimentaria que haces.


----------



## Gort (7 Abr 2020)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Con esa alimentación paupérrima ..
> Eres un tirillas de cuidado verdad?
> 60 kilos y 1.65?
> Come como un hombre anda ...
> ...



¡Bingo! Has acertado en todo y llevas mucha razón. A partir de ahora, voy a comer "como un hombre", je....


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (7 Abr 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Creo que una lección básica que todos los seres humanos deberíamos aprender de esta pandemia es la importancia vital de conseguir y mantener un estado físico y mental lo más saludable posible. Está claro que no podemos permitirnos tener malos hábitos alimenticios, y atiborrarnos a harinas y azúcar definitivamente está más que demostrado que conduce a múltiples problemas de salud a medio y largo plazo. Parece que este virus se está cebando especialmente con personas que tienen problemas relacionados o derivados del exceso de glucosa en su organismo.
> 
> Hace poco leí o escuché que el 85% de los estadounidenses son resistentes a la insulina, prediabéticos y diabéticos. Esto me parece realmente alarmante y, cuando este gran brote de Covid-19 haya pasado y se realicen todos los estudios pertinentes, se verá en qué proporción las personas con estos problemas de salud sufrieron o pudieron combatir mejor o peor los síntomas leves o graves de este virus.
> 
> ...



Comparto todo lo que dices, la realidad es que es una batalla perdida: hoy ha dicho el Ministro de Agricultura que la compra de harinas en supermercados se ha multiplicado por 4. No que haya crecido un 4%, o un 40%. No. Ha crecido un 400%. Panes, repostería y familias nutricionales están siendo la base alimenticia de nuestros compatriotas. Están matando el aburrimiento y compensando el estrés a base de torrijas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Abr 2020)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Con esa alimentación paupérrima ..
> Eres un tirillas de cuidado verdad?
> 60 kilos y 1.65?
> Come como un hombre anda ...
> ...



No has dado ni una. Es una chica mermao.


----------



## Vegano sano con cancer (8 Abr 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Más te vale, porque cuando venga el desabastecimiento, te tocará comer ultraprocesados de la harina.



lO MEJOR que estos subnormales habrán cogido tal grado de intolerancia al gluten autoinflingido, la insulina la tendrán muy debil y sensible que si comen algo abundante en hidratos como un poco de pan la palmarian


----------



## Rauxa (9 Abr 2020)

El Coronavid se ceba en los que tienen el colesterol bajo por culpa de las estatinas.

Cholesterol-lowering treatment may worsen the outcome of a Covid-19 infection.

Venga, a comer huevos y carnecita.

Al final tendré razón y después de esta crisis, la tontería del veganismo quedará en el olvido.


----------



## Lenox46 (14 Abr 2020)

Interesante articulo
Entre los fallecidos por COVID-19 en Italia, el 99 % tenía esto


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (14 Abr 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Creo que una lección básica que todos los seres humanos deberíamos aprender de esta pandemia es la importancia vital de conseguir y mantener un estado físico y mental lo más saludable posible. Está claro que no podemos permitirnos tener malos hábitos alimenticios, y atiborrarnos a harinas y azúcar definitivamente está más que demostrado que conduce a múltiples problemas de salud a medio y largo plazo. Parece que este virus se está cebando especialmente con personas que tienen problemas relacionados o derivados del exceso de glucosa en su organismo.
> 
> Hace poco leí o escuché que el 85% de los estadounidenses son resistentes a la insulina, prediabéticos y diabéticos. Esto me parece realmente alarmante y, cuando este gran brote de Covid-19 haya pasado y se realicen todos los estudios pertinentes, se verá en qué proporción las personas con estos problemas de salud sufrieron o pudieron combatir mejor o peor los síntomas leves o graves de este virus.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente creo que el altísimo consumo de azúcar y harinas que se ha producido estos días ha provocado más perjuicio en la salud que el timovirus.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Abr 2020)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que el altísimo consumo de azúcar y harinas que se ha producido estos días ha provocado más perjuicio en la salud que el timovirus.



Peor: tiene pinta de que hay SINERGIAS que facilitan que los que se apipan de azúcar y harinas refinadas la d
Según a quién le preguntes, y según el fin que persigas
En mi opinión, no.


----------



## Memphis!! (15 Abr 2020)

Hola. Me he leído gran parte del hilo y del anterior. Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis aportado.

Mi situación: 35 años, 1,80cm, 68kg (he bajado 9kg en 1 año). Nunca he pesado más de 80kg. He tenido epocas de seguir las típicas recomendaciones de alimentación y llegaba a 72kg, pero me costaba mucho mantenerme.

Ahora hago una hora de bici al día, abdominales, flexiones, me siento francamente bien.

Evito azúcares y harinas, aunque me doy algún capricho de vez en cuando; como sin límites carnes, pescados, frutos secos, huevos, legumbres, frutas, verduras... vamos, lo que se ha comentado en el hilo infinidad de veces.

Lo que he notado desde hace un tiempo y que se ha agudizado ultimamente (no sé si se ha agudizado o se ve más al estar más delgado) es que me levanto con unas bolsas en los ojos terribles. Durante el día bajan un poco, pero al día siguiente, ahí están. Nadie tiene bolsas en mi familia, ni hermanos ni padres y son muy blandas (parece retención de líquidos, no grasas). Bebo 1,5L o 2L de agua al día. No bebo nada más, a parte del café solo por las mañanas.

¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Algún alimento que pueda estar provocándome esto? Decir que ya he mirado todas las webs habidas y por haber y sigo todos los consejos: beber agua, dormir bastante, hacer ejecrcicio, cuidar la alimentación, evitar exceso de sal, etc. Además, me hice unos análisis médicos recientemente, muy completos, y estaban para enmarcar.

Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida, muchas gracias!


----------



## Rauxa (15 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola. Me he leído gran parte del hilo y del anterior. Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis aportado.
> 
> Mi situación: 35 años, 1,80cm, 68kg (he bajado 9kg en 1 año). Nunca he pesado más de 80kg. He tenido epocas de seguir las típicas recomendaciones de alimentación y llegaba a 72kg, pero me costaba mucho mantenerme.
> 
> ...



A salto de mata, una inflamación puede deberse a varios factores:
- no dormir
- no hacer deporte o demasiado deporte
- Estrés, ansiedad...
- medicamentos...
- Alimentación

Antes de nada habría que ver como has adelgazado 9 kilos en 1 mes:
- Por comer menos?
- Por comer bien?
- Algun cambio de hábitos significativo?

Todo lo que sea un hidrato equivale a azúcar y por tanto es un inflamatorio, incluidas frutas y verduras que tienen lectinas y oxalatos. No sé hasta que pungo abusas de las verduras o legumbres.
Pero intenta acercarte unos días a la KEto o directamente a una dieta carnivora. 3-4 días hacia este extremo y te debería permitir ver mejoras.


----------



## putolini (15 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> A salto de mata, una inflamación puede deberse a varios factores:
> - no dormir
> - no hacer deporte o demasiado deporte
> - Estrés, ansiedad...
> ...



Subnornal paleto separata traidor charnego de Cuenca deja de inventarte chorradas de puto gañán.


----------



## Rauxa (15 Abr 2020)

putolini dijo:


> Subnornal paleto separata traidor charnego de Cuenca deja de inventarte chorradas de puto gañán.



Con esto del confinamiento los trolls se multiplican.


----------



## TercioVascongado (16 Abr 2020)

Este es un hilo libre de política. A los trolls como @putolini se les mete a la lista de ignorados y santas pascuas.


----------



## Memphis!! (16 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> A salto de mata, una inflamación puede deberse a varios factores:
> - no dormir
> - no hacer deporte o demasiado deporte
> - Estrés, ansiedad...
> ...



Hola,

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. He adelgazado 9kg en 1 AÑO (no en 1 mes). Lo he conseguudo haciendo dos comidas (mediodía y cena), por la mañana solo café. Reduciendo mucho los procesados. Aumentando frutas y verduras. Ejercicio. No tomo medicamentos.

Probaré lo que dices.Esto del confinamiento da mucho juego para probar todo esto. Una cosa más: con un ayuno de 36 o 48 horas debería ver mejoras también? Qué piensas del ayuno seco? Muchas gracias y salud para todos!


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. He adelgazado 9kg en 1 AÑO (no en 1 mes). Lo he conseguudo haciendo dos comidas (mediodía y cena), por la mañana solo café. Reduciendo mucho los procesados. Aumentando frutas y verduras. Ejercicio. No tomo medicamentos.
> 
> Probaré lo que dices.Esto del confinamiento da mucho juego para probar todo esto. Una cosa más: con un ayuno de 36 o 48 horas debería ver mejoras también? Qué piensas del ayuno seco? Muchas gracias y salud para todos!



Sí, el ayuno te ayudará más. Entiendo que llevas haciendo el de 16 horas. Eso ya es lo óptimo y de vez en cuando que puedas meter alguno de 24 horas ya estará bien.
Puedes probar una vez al año de hacer 48-72 horas de ayuno, pero el de 24 horas lo puedes hacer semanalmente o mensualmente y es fácil implementarlo una vez ya estas adaptado a hacer 2 comidas al día.

En este confinamiento he estado los primeros 10 días pecando de todo (tengo un crio de 2 años). Luego hice 4 días seguidos de ayuno de 24 horas (solo cenaba) y ya me puse otra vez en mi peso, hasta el día de hoy que ya voy haciendo mis dos comidas.

Un ayuno de 24 horas sale solo en tanto que el día anterior tuviste comilona o te pasaste con algo. 

El forzar ya un ayuno de 36-48 horas yo lo dejaría para momento muy puntuales durante el año.

De momento intenta un día cenar bien y no volver a comer hasta la cena siguiente. Ahí obtendrás un plus.
Y el ayuno permite café, té e incluso caldo de huesos, por si te entra algo de hambre durante el día.

Ayuno seco: no lo tengo estudiado, pero bien hecho ( y limitado en el tiempo), imagino que es otra forma que tiene el cuerpo de reajustarse internamente.


Yo hace años tuve un infección de orina, propiciada en parte por hidratarme mal (bebía poco y mal y el cuerpo al final no me pedía agua, no tenía nunca sed). Y un especialista me dijo:

- No bebas nada. Y por la noche te bebes 2 litros de agua aunque no tengas sed. Así, yendo de un extremo a otro la sed volverá. Estuve 3-4 días así, hasta que se reguló todo otra vez.


----------



## Memphis!! (16 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Sí, el ayuno te ayudará más. Entiendo que llevas haciendo el de 16 horas. Eso ya es lo óptimo y de vez en cuando que puedas meter alguno de 24 horas ya estará bien.
> Puedes probar una vez al año de hacer 48-72 horas de ayuno, pero el de 24 horas lo puedes hacer semanalmente o mensualmente y es fácil implementarlo una vez ya estas adaptado a hacer 2 comidas al día.
> 
> En este confinamiento he estado los primeros 10 días pecando de todo (tengo un crio de 2 años). Luego hice 4 días seguidos de ayuno de 24 horas (solo cenaba) y ya me puse otra vez en mi peso, hasta el día de hoy que ya voy haciendo mis dos comidas.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta. He hecho algún ayuno de 24 y 36. Tal como dices, si estás acostumbrado a dos comidas y un día te pasas, es fácil hacer una de 24h. La de 36 me cuesta más a nivel psicológico al vivir en familia y no sentarme a comer en todo el día. Probaré un ayuno de 24h y luego ser estricto con la keto. A ver si puedo bajar el hinchazón de ojos. Comentaré los resultados por si alguien se encontrara en la misma situación. Un saludo.


----------



## Calimero (16 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta. He hecho algún ayuno de 24 y 36. Tal como dices, si estás acostumbrado a dos comidas y un día te pasas, es fácil hacer una de 24h. La de 36 me cuesta más a nivel psicológico al vivir en familia y no sentarme a comer en todo el día. Probaré un ayuno de 24h y luego ser estricto con la keto. A ver si puedo bajar el hinchazón de ojos. Comentaré los resultados por si alguien se encontrara en la misma situación. Un saludo.



- Ayuno seco: no lo recomiendo. Doble estrés para el cuerpo, piensa que hay minerales que no retenemos cuando estamos en keto o en ayunos más largos. Personalmente no le encuentro ningún beneficio, aunque no he indagado más en ese tema.

- Hinchazón de ojos.
* Una causa puede ser que tengas demasiado agua en el cuerpo. Ojo con beber demasiado si no se reponen minerales. Esto lleva a otra posible causa:
* Bajo nivel de sodio y/o potasio. Aumentar consumo de vegetales o suplementar.
* Proteínas : demasiadas proteínas cocinadas o muy bajo consumo de proteínas. El riñón es el sistema de filtrado y si está sobrecargado uno de los posibles efectos es la retención de agua.
* Altos niveles de glucosa ( sería más raro en tu caso parece ser ). La glucosa, el azúcar,... facilitan la retención de agua.


----------



## Memphis!! (17 Abr 2020)

Calimero dijo:


> - Ayuno seco: no lo recomiendo. Doble estrés para el cuerpo, piensa que hay minerales que no retenemos cuando estamos en keto o en ayunos más largos. Personalmente no le encuentro ningún beneficio, aunque no he indagado más en ese tema.
> 
> - Hinchazón de ojos.
> * Una causa puede ser que tengas demasiado agua en el cuerpo. Ojo con beber demasiado si no se reponen minerales. Esto lleva a otra posible causa:
> ...



Hola,

Gracias por la respuesta.

Bebo en torno a 1,5 o 2L de agua. Se supone que es lo recomendado. He probado ambos extremos de beber mucho y beber poco y no veo diferencias. La glucosa cerca del límite inferior siempre que me hago análisis. Lo de proteínas cocinadas, no creo la verdad. Buscaré info sobre bajos niveles de sodio y potasio, a ver que hay.

Un saludo.


----------



## nief (18 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> ...



El compañero tiene razon, agua + minerales sino no sirve de nada.

La diferenica del agua yo la noto en que el estreñimiento aparece fuerte si no la tomas


sludos


----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Pregunta a todos los que hacéis dieta baja en calorías (cuando la hacéis):

Notáis que dormís peor, y que estáis más inquietos?


----------



## Rauxa (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Pregunta a todos los que hacéis dieta baja en calorías (cuando la hacéis):
> 
> Notáis que dormís peor, y que estáis más inquietos?



Si a tu cuerpo le das pocas calorías, funcionarás peor. EL cuerpo funciona por homeostasis. Si comes poco quemarás poco....Aunque te mates a ejercicio.
Tu cuerpo no necesita pocas calorías (poca comida), tu cuerpo necesita buena comida y en abundancia para poder funcionar bien:
A nivel cognitivo (el 20% de lo que gastas cada día, lo gasta el cerebro)
mantenimiento de músculo y de huesos
Mejora de sistemas endocrinos, reproductores, cardiorespiratorios...
Mejora de sistema de desintoxicación renal y hepática
Producción de calor
aumento de grasa visceral y subcutánea
............
Todo estos gastos suponen el 90% de lo que gastas tú en un día (metabolismo basal. El mínimo que gastas aunque estés 24 horas en la cama). El otro 10% es el metabolismo de trabajo (cuando andas, te mueves, vas al gim...)

TODO lo que comas tiene una finalidad. Básicamente a nosotros lo que nos interesa es que lo que comamos no vaya a aumentar nuestra grasa (Eso lo conseguirás manteniendo a raya tu insulina).

Entonces, que pasa si tienes la feliz idea de empezar a comer menos? Pues que tus funciones cognitivas, sistemas de desintoxicación, sistemas endocrinos, respiratorios...funcionaran cada vez peor. DE hecho si la estás haciendo y resulta que duermes mal, estás inquieto...pues a eso me refiero. Le estás dando poca gasolina a tu cuerpo (y a saber de que calidad) así que ya se está quejando.


----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si a tu cuerpo le das pocas calorías, funcionarás peor. EL cuerpo funciona por homeostasis. Si comes poco quemarás poco....Aunque te mates a ejercicio.
> Tu cuerpo no necesita pocas calorías (poca comida), tu cuerpo necesita buena comida y en abundancia para poder funcionar bien:
> A nivel cognitivo (el 20% de lo que gastas cada día, lo gasta el cerebro)
> mantenimiento de músculo y de huesos
> ...



Entiendo que en tu respuesta va implícito el sí. Sí dormís peor.

Yo cuando he disminuido las calorías normalmente he tenido un sueño más ligero, de peor calidad.

Y también tengo mayor propensión al resfriado.

No sé si te ha ocurrido igual, entiendo que sí


----------



## Rauxa (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Entiendo que en tu respuesta va implícito el sí. Sí dormís peor.
> 
> Yo cuando he disminuido las calorías normalmente he tenido un sueño más ligero, de peor calidad.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he hecho dieta baja en calorías. No podría.
Siempre he comido por mi hambre. LA diferencia es:
Antes: comía de todo (pastas, cereales, azúcares...). Pesaba 84 kilos
Ahora como de todo menos harinas y azúcares. Peso 70 kilos.

Y ya ves lo que te pasa por come menos. El cuerpo se rebela de muchas formas. Dale comida y de la buena.


----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo nunca he hecho dieta baja en calorías. No podría.
> Siempre he comido por mi hambre. LA diferencia es:
> Antes: comía de todo (pastas, cereales, azúcares...). Pesaba 84 kilos
> Ahora como de todo menos harinas y azúcares. Peso 70 kilos.
> ...



Yo cuando he hecho dieta de definición para estar supermono (@Cojón_Vicent @Penitenciagite!! @EL ADRI RELOADED @El xiko Marxista ) comía puede decirse que calidad (depende de qué criterios usemos para definir "calidad" obtendremos una conclusión u otra, lo sé, es cierto; en mi caso podía decirse que proteína magra, casi nulos azúcares y cenas a cero hidratos, totalizando un leve déficit calórico diario). Y como digo en la cena me quedaba con hambre.

Durante el día también pasaba hambre. Quizás tú no has llegado a esa sensación.

El caso es que debía cuidar mucho más el posible sobre entrenamiento para no resfriarme, y el sueño era de peor calidad.

Como digo los criterios para definir calidad y cantidad suficiente de comida son muy dispares. Por no enrollarme resumo diciendo que hay que dar siempre suficiente calorías y lo más limpias posibles (menos coste energético suponga al organismo extraer la energía alimenticia y menos desechos se generen en el proceso). Todo déficit calórico va a generar un desgaste del organismo.

No soy partidario del ayuno, sino de comer siempre suficientemente y de calidad. Si queremos desintoxicar nuestro organismo no debemos dejar de comer sino comer limpio y durante el tiempo suficiente para que nuestro cuerpo se regenere (toda la vida si así se quiere, pero es algo muy personal, como toda decisión pues toda decisión tiene un precio).


----------



## Rauxa (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Yo cuando he hecho dieta de definición para estar supermono (@Cojón_Vicent @Penitenciagite!! @EL ADRI RELOADED @El xiko Marxista ) comía puede decirse que calidad (depende de qué criterios usemos para definir "calidad" obtendremos una conclusión u otra, lo sé, es cierto; en mi caso podía decirse que proteína magra, casi nulos azúcares y cenas a cero hidratos, totalizando un leve déficit calórico diario). Y como digo en la cena me quedaba con hambre.
> 
> Durante el día también pasaba hambre. Quizás tú no has llegado a esa sensación.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero este enfoque que se usa para definir nuestro cuerpo, no lo veo correcto.

Cosas:
- Comer limpio? Qué significa exactamente? No comer grasa???? Veo que comes prote magra. Y la grasa? Nuestros organos funcionan con grasa. Qué % de grasa comías? LA grasa (saludable) no engorda. No te diré que te vayas al extremo de la keto, pero imagino que serás de los que comía 10-15% de grasas. Ahí vienen los problemas...
- Comer sano: supongo que estaremos de acuerdo en que bollería, fritos, salsas de bote, chuches, coca colas...son malos. Que luego tu te comas de vez en cuando tus macarrones o trozo de pan y yo casi no los toque, ya son matices.

Ayuno: no significa comer poco. Significa repartir diferente la comida.

Tu puedes comer 5 veces y comer 1000 cal en cada comida
Yo puedo comer 2 veces y comer 2500 cal en cada comida.

Los dos habremos dado la misma gasolina al cuerpo. La misma cantidad, pero repartida de forma diferente.
No estamos adaptados a que nuestro sistema digestivo esté cada 2-3 horas funcionando. 

Si quieres regenerar y desintoxicar tu organismo lo mejor es pasar horas sin comer. Autofagia se le llama (y este concepto ya lleva 2 premios Nobel)


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Yo cuando he hecho dieta de definición para estar supermono (@Cojón_Vicent @Penitenciagite!! @EL ADRI RELOADED @El xiko Marxista ) comía puede decirse que calidad (depende de qué criterios usemos para definir "calidad" obtendremos una conclusión u otra, lo sé, es cierto; en mi caso podía decirse que proteína magra, casi nulos azúcares y cenas a cero hidratos, totalizando un leve déficit calórico diario). Y como digo en la cena me quedaba con hambre.
> 
> Durante el día también pasaba hambre. Quizás tú no has llegado a esa sensación.
> 
> ...



Y a mí porqué me mentas? Kieres k te pete el kks?


----------



## Calimero (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Yo cuando he hecho dieta de definición para estar supermono (@Cojón_Vicent @Penitenciagite!! @EL ADRI RELOADED @El xiko Marxista ) comía puede decirse que calidad (depende de qué criterios usemos para definir "calidad" obtendremos una conclusión u otra, lo sé, es cierto; en mi caso podía decirse que proteína magra, casi nulos azúcares y cenas a cero hidratos, totalizando un leve déficit calórico diario). Y como digo en la cena me quedaba con hambre.
> 
> Durante el día también pasaba hambre. Quizás tú no has llegado a esa sensación.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, tienes algo de lío mental con el tema de nutrición. La respuesta más sencilla y rápida a lo que dices es: si pasas hambre es que algo no estás haciendo bien. El cuerpo te está pidiendo algunos nutrientes y/o no está preparado para períodos de ayuno.

El sueño es uno de los mejores indicadores de salud. Si no duermes bien es que algo estás haciendo mal durante el día.

Olvídate de las calorías, el mejor indicador es el hambre. Elige una dieta saludable. Ni se te ocurra entrar en una dieta cetogénica ( como muchos hacemos aquí ) sin haber 'estudiado' cómo funciona. O vas a pillar por todos los lados...


----------



## McNulty (19 Abr 2020)

En los 30 días de cuarentena me he comido:

2 tartas grandes de estas del lidl congeladas.
Unas 4 berlines de estas de chocolate, más magdalenas brownie.
Yogures azucarados, natillas, un tiramisú entero casero etc
6 pizzas tamaño familiar.
2 cajas d cornflakes.
Leche todas las noches y Queso. Con colocao azucarado.
Platos de pasta casi cada día con tomate frito industrial.
Unas 5 tabletas de chocolate.
Pan en cada comida
Decenas de Bocadillos
Bebidas azúcaradas fanta ,cocacola etc
Chucherías ultramegaazucaradas marca HARIBO.

Hoy me he pesado en la báscula, y sigo pesando lo mismo que el primer día de cuarentena, y todo esto sin ir al gym ni hacer ejercicio.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Abr 2020)




----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Calimero dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tienes algo de lío mental con el tema de nutrición. La respuesta más sencilla y rápida a lo que dices es: si pasas hambre es que algo no estás haciendo bien. El cuerpo te está pidiendo algunos nutrientes y/o no está preparado para períodos de ayuno.
> 
> El sueño es uno de los mejores indicadores de salud. Si no duermes bien es que algo estás haciendo mal durante el día.
> 
> Olvídate de las calorías, el mejor indicador es el hambre. Elige una dieta saludable. Ni se te ocurra entrar en una dieta cetogénica ( como muchos hacemos aquí ) sin haber 'estudiado' cómo funciona. O vas a pillar por todos los lados...



A ver, escucha:

Pasar hambre fue y es algo voluntario para conseguir algo concreto (reducir pecentaje de grasa corporal), no salud.

Dónde tengo el lío mental?

Una cosa es la salud y otra un objetivo estético, de igual modo que una cosa es el ejercicio físico sano y otra el deporte de competición.


----------



## McNulty (19 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola. Me he leído gran parte del hilo y del anterior. Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis aportado.
> 
> Mi situación: 35 años, 1,80cm, 68kg (he bajado 9kg en 1 año). Nunca he pesado más de 80kg. He tenido epocas de seguir las típicas recomendaciones de alimentación y llegaba a 72kg, pero me costaba mucho mantenerme.
> 
> ...



Se llama envejecimiento.


----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero este enfoque que se usa para definir nuestro cuerpo, no lo veo correcto.
> 
> Cosas:
> - Comer limpio? Qué significa exactamente? No comer grasa???? Veo que comes prote magra. Y la grasa? Nuestros organos funcionan con grasa. Qué % de grasa comías? LA grasa (saludable) no engorda. No te diré que te vayas al extremo de la keto, pero imagino que serás de los que comía 10-15% de grasas. Ahí vienen los problemas...
> ...



La grasa entiendo que es necesaria. Desde un punto de vista puramente occidental y cientificista las grasas esenciales generan moléculas necesarias: eicosanoides, hormonas, etc

No se debe dejar de comer ácidos grasos esenciales, principalmente los de la familia omega 3 que son los más escasos y los más caros por tanto. Pues omega6 hay por todos lados y de hecho ingerimos demasiados. Un exceso de omega 6 puede acabar produciendo curiosamente un efecto inflamatorio pues aumenta la producción de prostaglandinas-2 que son pro inflamatorias.

Esto desde el punto de vista occidental, que es un modo de pensar del que me voy alejando cada vez más por parecerme muy limitado por su inductivismo.

Considero que se debe comer conforme a la naturaleza nos dicta que lo hagamos: con los productos típicos de cada estación, así como en función del clima y de la actividad físico-mental de cada uno, por supuesto todo ello ajustado a las peculiaridades de cada organismo que es un mundo.

Y comer lo menos procesado posible: el hombre transforma lo que la naturaleza, que nos ha creado a nosotros, también ha creado para nosotros. Es fácil cagarla en esa transformación.

Estoy de acuerdo en que comer por obligación sin que el cuerpo te lo pida no puede ser bueno. De hecho produce un acumulo de Humedad (usando la terminología de la Medicina China) que es la base de muchas enfermedades crónicas.

La tradición china dice: "toda buena comida no ha de dejarte con hambre, con sed ni con empacho".


----------



## mmm (19 Abr 2020)

Comer limpio, por tanto, puede significar muchas cosas: si te lo dice un culturista querrá significar una cosa. Si te lo digo yo, lo que quiero decir es comer cosas que tanto aisladas como en conjunto den el trabajo justo al organismo para digerirlas mientras aporten el máximo posible de energía aprovechable.

Eficiencia, en una palabra. Es muy reduccionista en realidad, pero sería un buen criterio (junto a otros más).

Se trata de respetar el equilibrio de nuestro organismo. 

Podemos no respetarlo en orden a la consecución de objetivos concretos, pero siempre pagaremos un precio. Porque todo tiene un precio. El pagarlo o no es una elección personal en muchos casos, salvo que no se este medianamente informado, en cuyo caso es más fácil hacer las cosas mal por desconocimiento, no por elección.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Entiendo que en tu respuesta va implícito el sí. Sí dormís peor.
> 
> Yo cuando he disminuido las calorías normalmente he tenido un sueño más ligero, de peor calidad.
> 
> ...



Has venido al hilo equivocado a preguntar por dietas bajas en calorias.

Aqui nos ponemos finos todos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Abr 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> En los 30 días de cuarentena me he comido:
> 
> 2 tartas grandes de estas del lidl congeladas.
> Unas 4 berlines de estas de chocolate, más magdalenas brownie.
> ...



La pelicula que estremecio a Spielberg


----------



## Chapinazo (20 Abr 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> En los 30 días de cuarentena me he comido:
> 
> 2 tartas grandes de estas del lidl congeladas.
> Unas 4 berlines de estas de chocolate, más magdalenas brownie.
> ...



Un gourmet, usted.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Abr 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> En los 30 días de cuarentena me he comido:
> 
> 2 tartas grandes de estas del lidl congeladas.
> Unas 4 berlines de estas de chocolate, más magdalenas brownie.
> ...



Felicidades.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Abr 2020)




----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)

paconan dijo:


> *El análisis de la autofagia controlada por SARS-CoV-2 revela que la espermidina, MK-2206 y la niclosamida son agentes terapéuticos antivirales putativos*
> 
> 
> El coronavirus 2 del síndrome respiratorio agudo severo (SARS-CoV-2) representa una amenaza grave para la salud pública y la economía mundial, especialmente porque no hay vacunas o medicamentos específicos aprobados disponibles. La modulación farmacológica de las vías celulares dependientes del metabolismo, como la autofagia, redujo la propagación del síndrome respiratorio del Medio Oriente (MERS) altamente patógeno -CoV.
> ...


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Abr 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola. Me he leído gran parte del hilo y del anterior. Muchas gracias a todos los que habéis aportado.
> 
> Mi situación: 35 años, 1,80cm, 68kg (he bajado 9kg en 1 año). Nunca he pesado más de 80kg. He tenido epocas de seguir las típicas recomendaciones de alimentación y llegaba a 72kg, pero me costaba mucho mantenerme.
> 
> ...



en periodos de stress me pasaba al mudarme al extranjero. me duró 15 dias bien buenos.

si fuera el caso, quítate los quesos y el pán por la noche y la leche si la tomas también.

que tal vas de cagar? truñaco duro y que sale de una pieza? O cagas a trompicones pastoso?

Un buen indicador de que el ejercicio físico te ha sentado bien es al cagar, el truño de una pieza, una vaciada completa jeje.

A mi las bolsas me las causaba el no tener el metabolismo activado - el sedentarismo.

El médico me dijo que era el metabolismo, fué empezar a hacer cardio y llegar a casa de correr con 'hambre' - lo típico que corres 5-7km y te notas la barriga más plana...y en 15 dias se me pasó.

No confundir hacer ejercicio en el gym, con salir al monte a correr 1h, donde ahí si que le metes tute al cuerpo.

Yo por la mañana tengo un pelín hinchado las bolsas, pero voy al servicio, pego mi cagada matutina, me bebo mi vaso de agua y al rato se va.

Creo que tiene que ver con inflamación abdominal/intestinal, tenía la grasa corporal cercana al 17% cuando tuve el episodio de bolsas hinchadas.

ahora estoy en 12%.

saludos,

por ejemplo, a mi el ibuprofeno me pone la barriga como un globo y me produce cagalera, pero una barriga impresionante, que tengo que aguantar la respiración porqué sino parece que esté gordísimo y en realidad peso 77kg y mido 1,82cm (más bien cuerpo escombro)..


----------



## Chapinazo (28 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, creo que no se ha mencionado esto, pero es muy relevante en esta época de coronaterror:

¿El azúcar en la sangre es la causa de la tormenta de citoquinas en la infección de coronavirus?

Un punto más para los paleodietistas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2020)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que no se ha mencionado esto, pero es muy relevante en esta época de coronaterror:
> 
> ¿El azúcar en la sangre es la causa de la tormenta de citoquinas en la infección de coronavirus?
> 
> Un punto más para los paleodietistas.



Han salido los cuatro ultimos pacientes de Ifema


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 May 2020)

Recomendaciones oficiales no vas a ver pero los estragos del azucar ya estaban ahi antes del bicho.

Tener la glucosa en sangre baja durante horas refuerza el sistema inmune, rebaja la tension y activa un monton de hormonas beneficiosas.


----------



## walda (1 May 2020)

Qué opináis de este vídeo? A veces parece que algunos lo pretenden arreglar todo con dieta cetogénica y no sé si están exagerando


----------



## Ververemos (2 May 2020)

¿El colesterol malo nos defiende de la COVID-19?




PORTADA
SANIDAD
¿El colesterol malo nos defiende de la COVID-19?

Javier Sánchez Perona investigador sobre el Metabolismo de los Lípidos, Instituto de la Grasa (IG - CSIC)Madrid
01/05/202011:41h.
¿El colesterol malo nos defiende de la COVID-19?
Investigan si el colesterol 'malo' protege frente a la infección por coronavirus.AFP
Las LDL, que denominamos “colesterol malo”, participarían del sistema inmunitario y saldrían a defendernos

Toda la población mundial es susceptible de enfermar de COVID-19, pero los datos que tenemos hasta ahora del Ministerio de Sanidad muestran que los mayores, los fumadores, las mujeres embarazadas, las personas con obesidad y los pacientes de cáncer tienen mayor riesgo de infectarse. También aquellos aquejados de alguna enfermedad cardiovascular. Por eso, sería razonable pensar que los niveles de colesterol estarían asociados con un mayor riesgo de padecer la enfermedad o de tener un peor pronóstico si se han infectado. Pues bien, podría ser que no fuera así. Más bien al contrario.

La batalla contra la COVID-19 está generando una masiva cantidad de información científica. Los primeros datos obtenidos en China permiten hacer valoraciones y se empiezan a publicar las primeras asociaciones entre características de los pacientes infectados y la evolución de la enfermedad. Uno de estos primeros estudios ha sido realizado con datos del Hospital de Wenzhou. El manuscrito es una prepublicación, y por tanto, hay que valorarlo con precaución porque no ha pasado por la preceptiva revisión por pares que requiere toda publicación científica.

En el estudio se evalúa el perfil lipídico en 71 pacientes de COVID-19 y se compara con 80 controles sanos. El resultado más llamativo es que los pacientes de COVID-19 tenían niveles plasmáticos de colesterol significativamente más bajos que los controles, lo que incluye el colesterol-LDL, cuyos valores medios en los enfermos eran casi la mitad (119,5 mg/dL vs. 70,4 mg/dL). Algo parecido se observa en otro estudio con datos de Wuhan (Hospital Tongji), que compara diferentes variables entre supervivientes y fallecidos por COVID-19. Los niveles de colesterol eran algo más altos en los supervivientes.

Como digo, los artículos van saliendo como setas en otoño. Hace muy pocos días se publicó un estudio longitudinal retrospectivo realizado también en Wuhan (Hospital Zhongnan), esta vez sí revisado por pares. En él se monitorizan los lípidos en 17 casos de COVID-19 supervivientes y 4 no supervivientes antes de sus infecciones y durante el curso la enfermedad. El resultado fue que, en los supervivientes, los niveles de LDL se redujeron al inicio de la enfermedad y volvieron a la normalidad con la recuperación. En los no supervivientes, continuaron descendiendo hasta el fallecimiento.

¿Cómo puede ser eso? ¿Tener el colesterol bajo supone un mayor riesgo frente al coronavirus? ¿Qué papel juega el colesterol en la infección?

Más preguntas que respuestas
En su artículo, los investigadores no se atreven a especular con la respuesta a estas preguntas, aunque sugieren que el colesterol puede jugar un papel no solo en la replicación viral y su internalización en las células, sino también en la activación del sistema inmunitario. En cambio, Uffe Ravnskov se tira a la piscina con una carta al editor del British Medical Journal en la que sostiene que el tratamiento para reducir el colesterol puede empeorar el resultado de una infección por COVID-19. Esto es muy serio porque implica que las personas afectadas y que están bajo tratamiento hipocolesterolemiante podrían ver agravada su enfermedad.

Ravnskov fundamenta su aseveración en evidencias que muestran que el colesterol-LDL bajo predispone a enfermedades infecciosas porque las LDL son capaces de inactivar microorganismos patógenos y sus toxinas. En concreto, se basa en trabajos propios en los que propone que las LDL participan del sistema inmunitario formando complejos con los microorganismos atacantes.

Impresionante, ¿no? Las LDL, que denominamos “colesterol malo”, participarían del sistema inmunitario y saldrían a defendernos. Es más, otros investigadores encontraron una asociación inversa entre los niveles de colesterol y el riesgo de ser ingresado en el hospital debido a una enfermedad infecciosa en los siguientes 15 años en un grupo multiétnico de más de 120 000 personas.

De confirmarse estos resultados, contribuirían a la controversia sobre los efectos de reducir el colesterol plasmático en la mortalidad cardiovascular. Por ejemplo, en un estudio con datos de 37 250 pacientes no se pudo encontrar una asociación entre el colesterol-LDL y la mortalidad cardiovascular, pero sí con una reducción de la mortalidad por infecciones.

Ravnskov llega a sugerir que, dado que el colesterol-LDL también puede inactivar el virus, los pacientes de COVID-19 en grado severo que estén en tratamiento para reducir el colesterol, por ejemplo con estatinas, deberían suspenderlo hasta que se hayan recuperado de la infección. No todos están de acuerdo. Reconocidos lipidólogos, como Gerald Watts, opinan que las estatinas pueden mejorar la estabilización del endotelio en enfermos de COVID-19 y otro estudio acaba de sugerir que las estatinas podrían contribuir al tratamiento frente a la COVID-19, junto con bloqueantes del receptor de la angiotensina.

Prepublicaciones pendientes de revisión
En estos días, el SARS-COV-2 nos esta haciendo sufrir algunos de los momentos más tremendos de nuestras vidas y miramos con ansiedad a la ciencia, esperando una solución que llegue rápido. Circulan por doquier las prepublicaciones, manuscritos científicos sin terminar de corregir y publicar, que tenemos que coger con pinzas.

La ciencia tiene sus tiempos, y normalmente no son cortos, pero esta pandemia los está acelerando como nunca antes. Debemos seguir siendo cautos. Parte del conocimiento que se está obteniendo en estos meses puede que no sea de utilidad ahora mismo, pero lo será en el futuro. En lo que se refiere al colesterol-LDL y su posible papel protector frente a las infecciones, deberemos seguir investigando. Quizá para la siguiente epidemia lo tengamos más claro.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 May 2020)

Ververemos dijo:


> ¿El colesterol malo nos defiende de la COVID-19?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora van a descubrir la polvora. Ya de base llamarlo colesterol malo es de mongolicos.

En el hilo de los estudios hay varios donde niveles un poco altos de colesterol es cardioprotector.

No existe el colesterol malo ya que cada tipo tiene una funcion hormonal o reparadora en el metabolismo. Solo es malo para los recetaestatinas.

Hay cienes de estudios en la misma direccion y ninguno en la contraria. Pongo el link para ver si le damos vidilla al hilo. En la pagina 3 ya hay unos cuantos.

Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF


----------



## Ververemos (2 May 2020)

Si, ahora estas nociones quizá se abran paso entre más gente, al estar en relación con el coronavirus tienen más visibilidad y más de uno recapacitará.


----------



## Gort (4 May 2020)

Gracias a la recomendación del forero "saludable13" en otro hilo, descubrí este libro tan interesante, ameno e instructivo sobre toda esta temática: 

https://www.academia.edu/39717899/Cerebro_de_pan_david_perlmutter

Dejo aquí el enlace al pdf completo del libro por si alguien más quiere leerlo. Ni siquiera es necesario descargarlo, se puede leer en la misma página.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 May 2020)

walda dijo:


> Qué opináis de este vídeo? A veces parece que algunos lo pretenden arreglar todo con dieta cetogénica y no sé si están exagerando



No, dieta cetogénica para todo no, pero la dieta paleo, ceto bien llevada, primal o la que sea que reduzca los procesados y los azucares (hidratos refinados incluidos) va a mejorar mucho la salud de la gente, porque a día de hoy la triada infernal:

Azúcar + Procesados + Sedentarismo son la causa de una gran parte de los problemas de salud.

Luego ya dentro de una dieta paleo (sin procesados y mierdas) ajustas fino, si quieres Keto, si quieres meter más hidratos, si quieres mas carnivora, si quieres medir las cantidades de alimentos para lograr un objetivo concreto...

Por otro lado en estas dietas la gente suele eliminar gluten (al no tomar cereales) y lácteos que son los que pueden generar intolerancias, tiene una mayor ingesta de proteína y grasa saludable (que no son comunes en la dieta basura de la gente) y lo suele acompañar con ejercicio por el hecho de cambiar de modo de vida y tal, lo que tienen efecto multiplicador.


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 May 2020)

Me he decidido a leer estos dos hilos, y cada vez tengo la cabeza más loca. 
Yo quiero quitarme unos cuatro, seis kilos. 
Hago ejercicio 5 días a la semana. Cardio con peso ligero, y flexiones, plancha, algo de peso, sentadillas... Sufro bastante por lo que en intensidad estoy satisfecha. 
Pero el problema es la dieta. Mi tasa de metabolismo basal anda por unos 1500, debería reducir hasta unas 1200 calorías? 
Tengo un cacao con los carbohidratos del copón, no se si son buenos o no, he leído tantas contradicciones que no sé qué comer ya. Creo que lo importante es que no sean muchos y sean de digestión lenta y sean complejos. 
Y luego la fruta. Yo tomaba zumo de naranja y creo que me ha jodido porque no he perdido ni un gramo en 8 días y estoy muy desmoralizada. 
Lo que suelo comer es bastante ensalada, tortilla francesa, manzanas, nueces, almendras, yogures griegos, queso fresco, jamón, pavo, pepino, tomate, judía ... Harinas nada, legumbres poco, azúcar intento quitar el del café que es el único que tomo. 
No se que hacer, me quito de fruta? 
Tengo en mente comer más proteína, pero no se que hacer con los hidratos ni que desayunar antes de ir al curro. 
También pienso que igual no pierdo peso estos días porque estoy construyendo músculo porque he subido mucho la intensidad del ejercicio pero me jode estar matándome sudando y joderlo todo por comer lo que no debo.
Necesito luz...


----------



## Sokari$ (5 May 2020)

Yogures fuera.....

Si acaso y tienes mono que sean desnatados. (1 máximo al día)


----------



## ianpocks (5 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Me he decidido a leer estos dos hilos, y cada vez tengo la cabeza más loca.
> Yo quiero quitarme unos cuatro, seis kilos.
> Hago ejercicio 5 días a la semana. Cardio con peso ligero, y flexiones, plancha, algo de peso, sentadillas... Sufro bastante por lo que en intensidad estoy satisfecha.
> Pero el problema es la dieta. Mi tasa de metabolismo basal anda por unos 1500, debería reducir hasta unas 1200 calorías?
> ...



Los alimentos procesados para abaratarlos los fabricantes les ponen dos cosas una es sal y otra es azúcar. Si es sal estará muy salada cosa que no es aconsejable y se aconseja probar de comer sin sal ( al principio es raro) asi pruebas el sabor de las comidas reales. Por lo tanto por mucho que le quites azucar del cafe o no lo agregues te estas comiendo azúcar. Lo más sano es comer vegetales ,hortalizas, pescado y carnes siempre fresco nada procesado. Haz ejercicio ( no te mates tampoco.) Recomiendan los 10 kms diarios pero con el confinamiento esta jodido... Y sobre todo lo que he visto que influye mucho sob las horas de las comidas...influye un monton. La cena ha deser el de menor aporte calórico a no ser que hagas ayuno. Y como última cosa no te obsesiones

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ianpocks (5 May 2020)

Sokari$ dijo:


> Yogures fuera.....
> 
> Si acaso y tienes mono que sean desnatados. (1 máximo al día)



El problema de los yogures es que es un alimento procesado y como tal viebe con una gran cantidad de azucar... Los que sob desnatadis vienen con otro tipo de azucares pero tenerlos los tienen....

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gort (5 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Me he decidido a leer estos dos hilos, y cada vez tengo la cabeza más loca.
> Yo quiero quitarme unos cuatro, seis kilos.
> Hago ejercicio 5 días a la semana. Cardio con peso ligero, y flexiones, plancha, algo de peso, sentadillas... Sufro bastante por lo que en intensidad estoy satisfecha.
> Pero el problema es la dieta. Mi tasa de metabolismo basal anda por unos 1500, debería reducir hasta unas 1200 calorías?
> ...



Yo no busco perder peso, de hecho, no quiero perder más peso. No tomo azúcares ni harinas ni procesados con el objetivo de mantener un buen estado de salud y hacer la mejor transición posible hacia la vejez sin achaques físicos ni mentales. El caso es que, a pesar de todo, sigo perdiendo peso lentamente, así que te diré qué hago yo por si te puede servir ya que quieres perder poco peso:

- Todos los días hago ayuno intermitente de 16 horas. Mi última ingesta del día es a las 19 horas y consiste en una ensalada con lechuga, un aguacate, un huevo cocido, tomate, aceitunas negras, pimiento rojo y atún o sardinas en aceite de oliva virgen extra. Lo aliño con un chorro generoso de AOVE, una pizca de sal y una cucharada de vinagre de sidra de manzana. Después me tomó un buen puñado de pipas de calabaza.

- A las 7:30 de la mañana , me tomo un tazón de agua con una punta de cacao soluble desgrasado sin azúcar ni edulcorantes, una porción pequeña de mantequilla y espolvoreo con canela y cúrcuma. 

- A las 11:30 de la mañana, me tomo un tazón de arándanos, fresas o grosellas, según disponibilidad. Unos tragos de kéfir (sin azúcar ni edulcorantes ni sabores ni desnatado). Un buen puñado de nueces y tres onzas de chocolate con un 99% de cacao. Otras veces, ingiero jamón serrano o caña de lomo.

- A las 14:30, suelo tomar verduras salteadas con cebolla y ajo y mucho bacon y mantequilla, o piezas de carne con mucha grasa a la sartén (por ejemplo, ayer fue secreto de cerdo con espárragos frescos a la plancha con AOVE), pescado fresco o congelado con mucha grasa buena como salmón (mejor salvaje), una vez por semana lentejas, otra vez por semana, patatas revolconas con huevos cocidos o a la plancha, revueltos, etc. Suelo condimentar la carne y el pescado con bastante sal marina en escamas para no sufrir molestias por falta de electrolitos. Nada de postre, a lo mejor, unas cuantas nueces o almendras. Otros frutos secos que tomo son nueces pecanas, avellanas, pipas de girasol... siempre crudos y sin sal.

Todas las tardes subo y bajo la cuesta enfrente de mi casa (un camino rural vecinal por el que no pasa un alma y que tendrá una pendiente de unos 60 grados) durante media hora a buen paso. Creo que es ejercicio más que suficiente para mí, mujer de mediana edad. No me machaco las articulaciones y ayuda a oxigenarme y tonificar las piernas. Termino sudando bastante, algo que creo que es óptimo para eliminar toxinas. También subo y bajo las escaleras de mi casa varias veces al día haciendo tareas sin darme cuenta, pero es un ejercicio muy efectivo para estar bien.

Bebo mucha agua a lo largo del día. Duermo mis siete horas y media u ocho a diario y me levanto descansada y de buen humor. No siento hambre aguda ni ansias de comer dulces, siento un apetito bastante sano a la hora de las comidas y que me permite elegir qué quiero comer. No bebo alcohol aunque sí uso vino blanco para cocinar, con lo cual el alcohol se evapora. 

Intento comer plátanos o meter más legumbres o patatas cuando veo que pierdo peso, pero en cuanto los quito, otra vez me vuelven a quedar grandes los pantalones en pocas semanas. 

Es muy importante seguir estrictamente los horarios y no picar entre horas. De todos modos, con este régimen no siento tentaciones ni ganas de picotear. Aguanto muy bien entre ingestas y no pienso apenas en la comida.


----------



## planta (5 May 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Yo no busco perder peso, de hecho, no quiero perder más peso. No tomo azúcares ni harinas ni procesados con el objetivo de mantener un buen estado de salud y hacer la mejor transición posible hacia la vejez sin achaques físicos ni mentales. El caso es que, a pesar de todo, sigo perdiendo peso lentamente, así que te diré qué hago yo por si te puede servir ya que quieres perder poco peso:
> 
> - Todos los días hago ayuno intermitente de 16 horas. Mi última ingesta del día es a las 19 horas y consiste en una ensalada con lechuga, un aguacate, un huevo cocido, tomate, aceitunas negras, pimiento rojo y atún o sardinas en aceite de oliva virgen extra. Lo aliño con un chorro generoso de AOVE, una pizca de sal y una cucharada de vinagre de sidra de manzana. Después me tomó un buen puñado de pipas de calabaza.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión comes poca proteína, deberías comer mínimo 1g al día por cada kg de peso. Puede que estés perdiendo masa muscular. Es difícil llegar a ese ratio si no se es muy consciente.


----------



## kareny (5 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Me he decidido a leer estos dos hilos, y cada vez tengo la cabeza más loca.
> Yo quiero quitarme unos cuatro, seis kilos.
> Hago ejercicio 5 días a la semana. Cardio con peso ligero, y flexiones, plancha, algo de peso, sentadillas... Sufro bastante por lo que en intensidad estoy satisfecha.
> Pero el problema es la dieta. Mi tasa de metabolismo basal anda por unos 1500, debería reducir hasta unas 1200 calorías?
> ...



Quita la fruta radical, cuando llegues al peso que quieres vuelves a comerla sin pasarte. Los únicos hidratos que has de comer son los de la verdura, que sea siempre de la que crece por encima de la tierra, no por debajo. Legumbres tampoco, nada que lleve hidratos. Los yogures que sean naturales sin azúcar. Intenta comer bastante proteína y grasa buena, porque es lo que hará que aguantes el ayuno sin problema.
Te recomiendo ayuno intermitente, cena como máximo a las 20,00 y desayuna únicamente café solo con una cucharadita de aceite de coco o mantequilla, eso te mantendrá con energía y sin hambre hasta la hora de comer.
El ejercicio está bien pero no es lo importante, lo que te va a hacer bajar de peso es no tomar hidratos y entrar en cetosis, entonces vas bajando sin darte cuenta, en dos meses te has quitado los 6 kilos sin enterarte. Puedes comprar en la farmacia tiras de orina para ver los cuerpos cetónicos y así vas viendo.
Empecé en febrero con casi 80 kilos, he seguido estas normas y ya voy por 70, y eso que no pude moverme por el confinamiento, ahora he vuelto a andar. Quiero llegar a 60 kilos.
Lo más importante es la mejoría en mi salud, antes estaba muy cansada, todo se me hacía un mundo, ahora tengo la energía que me faltaba. Tenía resistencia a la insulina e hígado graso, colesterol y triglicéridos altos, y si llego a continuar así hubiera comenzado con diabetes, después de toda una vida haciendo dietas y fracasando. También he notado que ha desaparecido la mucosidad, ahora respiro mucho mejor, no sé si el causante era el gluten o la lactosa (de lácteos solo tomo queso curado).En un tiempo iré al médico a ver cómo sale la analítica.
Hay una página de recetas y testimonios de gente, se llama diet doctor, bueno, hay muchas páginas, el libro de cerebro de pan aclara muchos conceptos también y se lee bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## walda (5 May 2020)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No, dieta cetogénica para todo no, pero la dieta paleo, ceto bien llevada, primal o la que sea que reduzca los procesados y los azucares (hidratos refinados incluidos) va a mejorar mucho la salud de la gente, porque a día de hoy la triada infernal:
> 
> Azúcar + Procesados + Sedentarismo son la causa de una gran parte de los problemas de salud.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, pero hacer dieta paleo a un niño con autismo, le va a curar el autismo?


----------



## Genis Vell (5 May 2020)

walda dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero hacer dieta paleo a un niño con autismo, le va a curar el autismo?



En ese caso concreto mejor que la paleo vendría una ceto.

Los cuerpos cetónicos tienen efectos muy interesantes sobre la función cerebral, comprobadas en epilépticos, personas con Alzheimer... de ahí a curar el Autismo, el SIDRA, el Coronatimo y la sífils pues ya no te se decir... pero una madre con un niño con autismo no tiene nada que perder.

En estos casos se requiere un nivel alto de cetonas en sangre, por lo que si funciona, seria interesante el uso de cetonas exógenas, para poder subir la cantidad de protes/carbos en la alimentación sin comprometer el nivel alto de cetonas constante en sangre, obviamente todo con supervisión médica.


----------



## Bobesponjista (5 May 2020)

kareny dijo:


> Quita la fruta radical, cuando llegues al peso que quieres vuelves a comerla sin pasarte. Los únicos hidratos que has de comer son los de la verdura, que sea siempre de la que crece por encima de la tierra, no por debajo. Legumbres tampoco, nada que lleve hidratos. Los yogures que sean naturales sin azúcar. Intenta comer bastante proteína y grasa buena, porque es lo que hará que aguantes el ayuno sin problema.
> Te recomiendo ayuno intermitente, cena como máximo a las 20,00 y desayuna únicamente café solo con una cucharadita de aceite de coco o mantequilla, eso te mantendrá con energía y sin hambre hasta la hora de comer.
> El ejercicio está bien pero no es lo importante, lo que te va a hacer bajar de peso es no tomar hidratos y entrar en cetosis, entonces vas bajando sin darte cuenta, en dos meses te has quitado los 6 kilos sin enterarte. Puedes comprar en la farmacia tiras de orina para ver los cuerpos cetónicos y así vas viendo.
> Empecé en febrero con casi 80 kilos, he seguido estas normas y ya voy por 70, y eso que no pude moverme por el confinamiento, ahora he vuelto a andar. Quiero llegar a 60 kilos.
> ...



Y no puedes tomar queso tipo Burgos ni yogures griegos? Sólo queso como lácteo?


----------



## kareny (5 May 2020)

[


Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y no puedes tomar queso tipo Burgos ni yogures griegos? Sólo queso como lácteo?



Sí que puedes, pero es que te pasas de hidratos con facilidad. Si te gustan mucho come un poco siempre que el resto del día sea muy ceto. Alguna vez si que tomo yogur griego entero, controlando. Son unos 5 gr de hidratos un yogur, en el día procura no pasarte de 20 gr totales, contando la verdura que siempre tiene algo. La leche sí que la he quitado del todo, ya que se dice que de adultos no sienta bien. No sé, eso no me convence mucho, cuando haya llegado a mi peso voy a probar a volver a tomar leche y vigilaré cómo le sienta al cuerpo.

Prueba a tomar el queso de Burgos o los yogures y te vas midiendo con las tiras, lo óptimo es estar con un poco de cetosis, no se pasa hambre y vas bajando unos 100 gr al día. Hay veces que el cuerpo se para y durante unos días se estanca la bajada, luego de repente bajas 300 o 400 gr. Si alguno de los entendidos sabe por qué pasa esto que nos lo cuente porfa.

Lo peor es el azúcar y harinas, pan etc. Eso ni olerlo. Son los auténticos culpables del sobrepeso. No la grasa. Estábamos equivocados todo el tiempo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (5 May 2020)

kareny dijo:


> [
> 
> Sí que puedes, pero es que te pasas de hidratos con facilidad. Si te gustan mucho come un poco siempre que el resto del día sea muy ceto. Alguna vez si que tomo yogur griego entero, controlando. Son unos 5 gr de hidratos un yogur, en el día procura no pasarte de 20 gr totales, contando la verdura que siempre tiene algo. La leche sí que la he quitado del todo, ya que se dice que de adultos no sienta bien. No sé, eso no me convence mucho, cuando haya llegado a mi peso voy a probar a volver a tomar leche y vigilaré cómo le sienta al cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo cierto es que bajando la leche he notado mucho la pérdida de hinchazón y la mucosa nocturna tan molesta que yo pensaba era alergia. 
Con lo que me gusta la leche madre mía y tengo 14 litros en casa xd
A ver que encuentro de picar para quitarme de tanto lácteo, tengo frutos secos y encurtidos pero todos los días aburre mucho. 
Hoy tome café a palo seco, casi me muero del asco pero es peor el te verde. 
Todo sea por evitar picos de insulina. 
Es difilillo este camino pero supongo todo es acostumbrarse y estar sano debe ser lo más importante


----------



## zapatitos (5 May 2020)

walda dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero hacer dieta paleo a un niño con autismo, le va a curar el autismo?




El autismo no se lo vas a curar porque no es ninguna enfermedad sino una condición neuronal diferente. Le podrás enseñar a adaptarse e intentar entender mejor el mundo que le rodea y que el mundo que le rodea le entienda mejor a él pero jamás va a dejar de ser autista y jamás va a ser como las personas neurotípicas igual que una persona neurotípica jamás va a poder ser como un autista. Son mundos completamente diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Sí, lo cierto es que bajando la leche he notado mucho la pérdida de hinchazón y la mucosa nocturna tan molesta que yo pensaba era alergia.
> Con lo que me gusta la leche madre mía y tengo 14 litros en casa xd
> A ver que encuentro de picar para quitarme de tanto lácteo, tengo frutos secos y encurtidos pero todos los días aburre mucho.
> Hoy tome café a palo seco, casi me muero del asco pero es peor el te verde.
> ...



Los lacteos son inflamatorios especialmente la leche. En el caso de que te creen mucosidad son sintomas de alergia a la caseina. La caseina esta en TODOS los lacteos incluso quesos muy curados.

Tomar lacteos por muy leves que sean los sintomas es peligroso. Te hacen polvo las mucosas y te abonas en el mejor de los casos a catarros, bronquitis, sinusitis en el peor a permeabilidad intestinal y enfermedades autoinmunes.

Yo los elimine hace años y me quite de una vida de conjuntivitis y asma.

No se el tiempo que llevas pero al paso de los meses te encantara el sabor del cafe y echaras la pota si le pones azucar o sacarina.


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 May 2020)

Empecé a leer el hilo y me he perdido.
Además me lío siempre a la hora de poner /quitar alimentos.

¿podríais alguno escribir algún menú de 1 semana para hacerme una idea?

Por otro lado los que haceis ayuno intermitente, por ejemplo , 12 horas, ¿contais la noche? (por ejemplo de 20:00 a 8 de la mañana...)


----------



## planta (10 May 2020)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Empecé a leer el hilo y me he perdido.
> Además me lío siempre a la hora de poner /quitar alimentos.
> 
> ¿podríais alguno escribir algún menú de 1 semana para hacerme una idea?
> ...



Yo hago 16h de ayuno (16/8). Simplemente no desayuno, las horas de dormir por supuesto que cuentan. Agrupó mis comidas entre las 14.00 y las 22:00.


----------



## Elkin (14 May 2020)

En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.

Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo. La meta es 75. Veamos:



Por la mañana café, exclusivamente, me despierto sin hambre, sin problema.

Almuerzo 14:00 h. Un ejemplo sería un par de huevos, cocidos o revueltos en una cucharada de mantequilla o aceite de oliva, un aguacate, una lata de atún en aceite de oliva virgen extra o filete de ternera asado con judias verdes y una pieza de fruta. Agua. 


Media tarde nada, excepto algún dia un puñado de frutos secos, anacardos o almendras.



Cena a las 20:30. Un buen trozo de queso curado graso, una lata de sardinas en aceite de oliva y varias lonchas de jamon ibérico.

Litro y medio de agua al dia.





Pues ni un gramo reduzco. Es como si el cuerpo dijera 80 es perfecto para ti. No veo el fallo. 


No puedo comer más porque no tengo apetito, y menos tampoco porque es obvio.


¿Cómo lo véis? ¿Dónde demonios está el fallo?


Gracias mil a quienes respondan.


----------



## Raullucu (14 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> Pues ni un gramo reduzco. Es como si el cuerpo dijera 80 es perfecto para ti. No veo el fallo.



¿Y no te has planteado que quizá sea eso? Normalmente acabas orbitando alrededor de un peso. Llevo años moviendome en un intervalo de 3 kg, haga lo que haga. Como me encuentro bien, he dejado de preocuparme.


----------



## Elkin (14 May 2020)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Y no te has planteado que quizá sea eso? Normalmente acabas orbitando alrededor de un peso. Llevo años moviendome en un intervalo de 3 kg, haga lo que haga. Como me encuentro bien, he dejado de preocuparme.





Podría ser. Pero estoy seguro que debo estar haciendo algún fallo que mis limitados conocimientos no detectan y es lo que quiero saber.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> Podría ser. Pero estoy seguro que debo estar haciendo algún fallo que mis limitados conocimientos no detectan y es lo que quiero saber.



aumenta el ejercicio. 

he seguido comiendo bien, más o menos, pero ahora tengo flotador.


----------



## angek (14 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.
> 
> Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo.



Voy a ser políticamente incorrecto para con este hilo a costa de indicar lo que funciona.

Lo que no quiere decir que sea lo conveniente ya que su cuerpo le está insinuando cómo está a gusto si, como dice, está comiendo bien atendiendo a su saciedad y sin factores típicos que distorsionen (mal sueño, estrés, ir extenuado, desórdenes alimentarios....)

Respuesta: _Cuente las calorías_ y procúrese un déficit calórico responsable dentro del marco dietario que prefiera, siempre que éste evite carencias.

Todo esto no es lo que promueven en aquí y sólo se puede efectuar en el contexto y con la determinación adecuada.

Le pueden decir lo que quieran, pero las calorías importan. Quizá no tanto como en los 90, pero no dejan de ser un factor y la máquina corporal no está tan afinada como para consumir ese exceso alimentario en movimiento o en calor sin guardar algo por el camino. Educar la saciedad no es sólo cuestión de insulina.



Elkin dijo:


> La meta es 75....ni un gramo reduzco. Es como si el cuerpo dijera 80 es perfecto para ti.



Edit: A estas alturas, no voy a ser yo el que explique que lo que importa no es el peso corporal sino la cantidad de grasa y la cantidad de músculo.


----------



## planta (14 May 2020)

angek dijo:


> Voy a ser políticamente incorrecto para con este hilo a costa de indicar lo que funciona.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que sea lo conveniente ya que su cuerpo le está insinuando cómo está agusto si ,como dice, está comiendo bien atendiendo a su saciedad y sin factores típicos que distorsionen (mal sueño, estrés, ir extenuado, desórdenes alimentarios....)
> 
> ...



Venía a decir algo similar, mi experiencia personal es que para adelgazar y que el cuerpo quemea grasa almacenada la dieta tiene que ser lowcarb (tampoco full keto todos los días), ligeramente hipocalorica, ayuno intermitente y ojo a las proteínas. Yo con pasar de 1g/kg de proteína al dia me doy con un canto en los dientes, es más difícil de lo que parece. 

He pasado en año y medio de 75kg a 61, y de un perímetro abdominal de más de 105 a 84cm (parezco un mendigo con mis trajes anteriores). Mido 1,72. Eso combinado con algo de elíptica y pesas / flexiones pero sin un plan de entrenamiento, un poco a mi bola. El 90% es dieta.


----------



## individualina (15 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.
> 
> Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo. La meta es 75. Veamos:
> 
> ...



Así a lo rápido creo que si tienes algún error en más hidratos de la cuenta podría estar en una de estas dos cosas:

Prueba a quitarte esa pieza de fruta de momento. Ya la incorporarás más adelante.
Cambia los anacardos por nueces o almendras y si son avellanas el puñado más pequeño.

Para un hombre 1,82 y 80kg puede que estés en tu peso.


----------



## Gort (15 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.
> 
> Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo. La meta es 75. Veamos:
> 
> ...



¿Has comprobado si eres resistente a la insulina? A veces, la dificultad para perder peso se debe a esta causa.


----------



## Elkin (15 May 2020)

individualina dijo:


> Así a lo rápido creo que si tienes algún error en más hidratos de la cuenta podría estar en una de estas dos cosas:
> 
> Prueba a quitarte esa pieza de fruta de momento. Ya la incorporarás más adelante.
> Cambia los anacardos por nueces o almendras y si son avellanas el puñado más pequeño.
> ...





Es posible. Algunas veces me preparo una ensalada de frutas con fresas, naranja, kiwi y plátano. Hay un exceso ahí. Que fallo, por dios.


Lo pruebo, gracias.


----------



## Elkin (15 May 2020)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Has comprobado si eres resistente a la insulina? A veces, la dificultad para perder peso se debe a esta causa.





Umm, no lo creo, lo miro en el próximo análisis. Gracias igualmente.


----------



## Gurney (15 May 2020)

218: Debate sobre Colesterol, Lipoproteínas, ApoB, Estatinas y enf. cardiovascular, con Jorge García-Dihinx ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario


Podcast de https://www.fitnessrevolucionario.com con el médico de La Meteo que viene


----------



## qbit (15 May 2020)

¿Alguien sabe por qué Seiyuro_hiko (el de los hilos del cacao y café), ha borrado todos sus mensajes?


----------



## Cormac (15 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué Seiyuro_hiko (el de los hilos del cacao y café), ha borrado todos sus mensajes?



Ni idea. Guilty Gear también. Dejó 15 y muchos solo con puntos suspensivos. 
También se tuneó el Nick y se puso uno oriental.


----------



## Gordo harinas terminal (16 May 2020)




----------



## Gordo harinas terminal (16 May 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> 218: Debate sobre Colesterol, Lipoproteínas, ApoB, Estatinas y enf. cardiovascular, con Jorge García-Dihinx ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario
> 
> 
> Podcast de Inicio ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario con el médico de La Meteo que viene



Sí, está mu sano el cara calavera feo enfermo de marcos y la anorexica de tu novia que da asco


----------



## Gurney (16 May 2020)

Gordo harinas terminal dijo:


> Sí, está mu sano el cara calavera feo enfermo de marcos y la anorexica de tu novia que da asco




Jeje, estaba esperando que saltaras, cabronazo...

Cómo vas con los paseos?
Un saludo.


----------



## Cazarr (16 May 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> 218: Debate sobre Colesterol, Lipoproteínas, ApoB, Estatinas y enf. cardiovascular, con Jorge García-Dihinx ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario
> 
> 
> Podcast de Inicio ⋆ Fitness Revolucionario con el médico de La Meteo que viene



Antes seguía a Marcos. Como blog de iniciación me parece bueno, pero con el tiempo lo he aborrecido. Algo repipi para mi gusto.

Pero el de La Meteo que viene es un buen tipo, aunque no tengo claro que lo saturado siempre sea mejor, prefiero mantener la prudencia con todos los médicos. Buen aporte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.
> 
> Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo. La meta es 75. Veamos:
> 
> ...



No hay ningun fallo simplemente es tu peso equilibrio.

Puede que piedas otros dos o tres pero poco mas. Si quieres menos grasa corporal toca ganar mas masa muscular pero no te cambiara mucho el peso.

Yo baje hasta 85k mido 1,87.

Luego al paso de muchos meses un año llegue a 83k pero voy oscilando alrededor de esos 85k +/- 2k.

Es mi peso equilibrio sin hacer deporte.


----------



## Ibar (16 May 2020)

Dejo esto por aqui:

Se envejece el doble al comer más de tres raciones diarias de alimentos ultraprocesados


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2020)

angek dijo:


> Voy a ser políticamente incorrecto para con este hilo a costa de indicar lo que funciona.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que sea lo conveniente ya que su cuerpo le está insinuando cómo está a gusto si, como dice, está comiendo bien atendiendo a su saciedad y sin factores típicos que distorsionen (mal sueño, estrés, ir extenuado, desórdenes alimentarios....)
> 
> ...



Pues en mi limitada estadistica n=1 no es asi.

Coma lo que coma de cantidad sigo orbitando alrededor de esos 85k.

Hay epocas de trabajo que me pego autenticas palizas. Seria un incremento enorme de gasto basal y no muevo un gramo.

Al contrario como suele ser en verano cae alguna cerveza mas y es automatico el par de kilos mas.

Los dos kilos los bajo cuando me pongo un poco mas cetogenico.

Cuidado con rebajar la cantidad de comida que tu cuerpo te pide que puedes conseguir bajar peso a costa de tejidos esenciales, musculo, huesos.

Ponte cetogenico algunos dias y veras como baja algun kilo la bascula pero despacito cuando estas en tu peso equilibrio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 May 2020)

Es el peso al que llegue con facilidad cuando adelgace (perdi 17k) y es como una linea invisisible.

Cuando me paso algun periodo festivo vuelvo al orden y a ese peso en poco tiempo.

Por debajo de ahi si adelgazo algun kilo es lentisimo.

Cada persona segun su constitucion y actividad tiene un peso 'normal'.


----------



## Senusert° (17 May 2020)

No sé si estará por el hilo (es imposible buscarlo en 357 páginas), así que os resumo y pregunto:

*¿Qué impacto tiene la Coca-Cola Zero en el peso?*

Varón de mediana edad, que hace ejercicio con pesas, anda(ba) siete kilómetros diarios y ayuna intermitente de forma habitual. Desde que me ejercito he ganado masa muscular, pero me siguen sobrando cinco kilos. La báscula (confinamiento con consumo de alcohol esporádico) lleva anclada en el mismo peso desde hace meses.

Por falta de ejercicio no puede ser. Hago ayuno 5:2, así que por exceso de calorías tampoco. Sospecho que el problema, entonces, está en el azúcar. No en el perceptible (no tomo azúcar ni en el café), sino en el tapado. Mi único vicio es la Coca-Cola, y hace años que me pasé a la Zero sin cafeína porque debo beberme un litro al día, aprox. Sé que es mucho, pero hasta hace poco _pensaba en calorías_ y creía que al no tener la Zero ninguna era una bebida inocua. Sin embargo, al leer algunos artículos de este hilo he aprendido un poco sobre la insulina y su relación con el peso.

Y aquí es donde surgen las dudas. ¿Los edulcorantes artificiales de las bebidas "light" podrían elevar mis picos de insulina y ser los responsables de que no pueda perder esos últimos cinco kilos?

A ver si alguien puede resolverme la duda. Gracias.


----------



## angek (17 May 2020)

Senusert° dijo:


> ¿Los edulcorantes artificiales de las bebidas "light" podrían elevar mis picos de insulina y ser los responsables de que no pueda perder esos últimos cinco kilos?



Bueno, se supone que no, pero hay indicios de una especie de presegregación de insulina al esperar el cuerpo calorías que no llegan nunca. 

Aparentemente, las siguientes calorías que el cuerpo recibe son mucho más insulinogénicas que como serían de haber ingerido calorías. 

Aquí leí algo: 

Non-nutritive sweeteners, energy balance, and glucose homeostasis. - PubMed - NCBI



> The sweet taste of artificial sweeteners may trigger cephalic phase insulin release, causing a small rise in insulin levels.



También podría haber complicaciones en la flora intestinal. 

Pero, claro, igual en las dosis en las que se consumen no pasa nada. O es individual. 

Además, no todos los edulcorantes son iguales, etc... Mucha incertidumbre para algo que puede entrenarse.

Seamos dueños de nosotros mismos y no sucumbamos ante la tiranía de nuestro paladar (Tinieblas González)


----------



## Incorrezto (17 May 2020)

angek dijo:


> Bueno, se supone que no, pero hay indicios de una especie de presegregación de insulina al esperar el cuerpo calorías que no llegan nunca.



¿Y no podría ser que el sabor dulce en la boca desencadene producción de insulina?


----------



## angek (17 May 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Y no podría ser que el sabor dulce en la boca desencadene producción de insulina?



Sí.

Más o menos es eso lo que se interpreta, aunque no es exactamente. Sigue siendo más insulinogénico el azúcar y la respuesta es una especie de pre insulina.

Recuerdo un post de un tío en el foro de los Bulletproof que decía que la Splenda (acalórica) lo sacaba de cetosis, pero el Xilitol (calórico) no.

De hecho, los endulzantes llamados "naturales" como el lou han, la estevia, los alcohólicos... se supone que no hacen este efecto por tener cierto sabor diferente. Seguro que muchos conocemos personas que no les gusta nada la estevia. Ellos, teóricamente, generarían menos.

Tiempo que ganan los fabricantes de endulzantes mientras.

De todas formas, ir reeducando el paladar a que cosas como un Funciona o un Sunny Delight son antinaturalmente dulces siempre es buena idea.


----------



## Incorrezto (17 May 2020)

angek dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Más o menos es eso lo que se interpreta, aunque no es exactamente. Sigue siendo más insulinogénico el azúcar y la respuesta es una especie de pre insulina.
> 
> ...



Ahora con el arresto mi madre come pan de horno hecho por mi hermano nini vegano que vive con ellos.

Bebe menos mierdas sin que antes, pero no las acaba de dejar, no me acaba de creer pese a haber perdido cinco kilos estos dos meses, nada la última semana.

Con un estudio igual se acaba de convencer.


----------



## malibux (17 May 2020)

Buenas a todos. 

Una pregunta respecto al ayuno intermitente: entiendo que para suplir la energía aportada por la cena (que es lo que me salto en mi caso) y así evitar una dieta demasiado hipocalórica que incluso pudiera dar reducción en masa muscular o hueso, esas calorías (aproximadas) tienen que repartirse en las comidas que se hacen. 

Entonces como en la comida tampoco mi estómago me da para meterme una doble comida, se me ocurre simplemente hacer un almuerzo a media mañana bastante más fuerte. Aunque haga entonces 3 comidas espaciadas por poco tiempo (desayuno 7 am, almuerzo 11 am y comida 14.30 pm), eso no es mayor problema porque el mayor efecto anti-picazo insulina y resto de efectos beneficiosos vienen en el período posterior de reposo hasta el próximo desayuno, ¿cierto?


----------



## Elkin (17 May 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No hay ningun fallo simplemente es tu peso equilibrio.
> 
> Puede que piedas otros dos o tres pero poco mas. Si quieres menos grasa corporal toca ganar mas masa muscular pero no te cambiara mucho el peso.
> 
> ...







Pues si, seguramente, pero te comento, porque sigo especialmente tus consejos, entre otros. A ver, el estancamiento del que hablaba se ha roto un poco al probar una sugerencia sobre dos alimentos: frutas y frutos secos, que en este caso eran anacardos. Tres dias después de suspender a rajatabla la ingesta de ambos, milagrosamente, y después de varias semanas, el peso, inamovible hasta la fecha, ha descendido. 


Los 80,2 kg imperturbables, se han movido hoy a 78,9, simplemente así, dejando la fruta que como comenté quizás comía en exceso, fresas, una naranja, un plátano y un kiwi casi a diario. Los anacardos sustituidos por un puñado de nueces, muy pocas, diez unidades. A la vez, aumenté el consumo de grasas saludables con más aguacate, más salmón y más carne. Exclusivamente.


Seguramente como comentas, ya ese peso es normal y no se moverá mucho más, pero creo que he identificado eso que yo llamaba un posible error: posiblemente esa cantidad de fruta aportaba exceso de azúcar. Es que creo que es de cajón: ha sido eliminarlas y mover lo inamovible.



En este caso y gracias a la ayuda de todos, el problema queda resuelto. Gracias a todos y en especial a ti Karlos Smith.


----------



## Elkin (17 May 2020)

individualina dijo:


> Así a lo rápido creo que si tienes algún error en más hidratos de la cuenta podría estar en una de estas dos cosas:
> 
> Prueba a quitarte esa pieza de fruta de momento. Ya la incorporarás más adelante.
> Cambia los anacardos por nueces o almendras y si son avellanas el puñado más pequeño.
> ...






Has dado en el clavo. Sí, era la fruta (exceso) y los anacardos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo. Sí, era la fruta (exceso) y los anacardos.



Yo me pongo fino a frutos secos pero la verdad fruta bastante menos. Como muchisima verdura pero fruta hay dias que no me entra.

Tampoco hay que obsesionarse con la bascula si ya estas en un peso correcto.

Esta semana he comido algun dia dos piezas de fruta y si la bascula ha subido un kilo, pero esto va de salud no de pesar un poco mas o menos. 

Ahora tengo una tarta de manzana y cacao al horno que el niño me la esta pidiendo y la semana pasada hice otra. Me acabo zampando yo la mitad jaja pero con total tranquilidad.

Ah y un detalle, los anacardos es el fruto seco con mas carbos de todos. Unos 30gr/100. Esta en algunas caracteristicas proximo a las legumbres.

Yo como mucho mas del resto de frutos secos. 

Anacardos muy de vez en cuando igual que me puedo hacer un par de fabadas en todo el invierno.

Si quieres afinar tanto pues hay que tener cuenta esos detalles. Los frutos rojos, fresas, bayas, etc, son bajisimos en carbos de esas que son de verano me apetecen mas. Sandia y melon tambien son bastante bajos en carbos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2020)

Senusert° dijo:


> No sé si estará por el hilo (es imposible buscarlo en 357 páginas), así que os resumo y pregunto:
> 
> *¿Qué impacto tiene la Coca-Cola Zero en el peso?*
> 
> ...



Aqui un exadicto a la cola zero.

Deja de beber esa mierda es veneno puro. Mas alla de la posible cancericidad del edulcorante (que alguna campanada hay) ese tipo de bebidas es altamente acidificante. Eso a la larga te hace polvo huesos, dientes, articulaciones. Te provocara dolores musculares y en general estas atacando todos los tejidos. Tambien te acidificara la orina provocando calculos y algunas molestias muy incomodas.

La dieta natural que aqui proponemos va en la direccion contraria y eso es poner palitos en las ruedas.

Respecto al peso si se colgaron en estas paginas estudios donde los edulcorantes provocan picos de insulina como reaccion a su sabor dulce. Eso es un freno al proceso de adelgazar aunque es el menor de sus males como te he explicado.


----------



## angek (17 May 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> los anacardos es el fruto seco con mas carbos de todos



Sólo por ser puntilloso, es la castaña.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 May 2020)

angek dijo:


> Sólo por ser puntilloso, es la castaña.



En dura pugna con la bellota


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 May 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Han salido los cuatro ultimos pacientes de Ifema
> Ver archivo adjunto 307184
> Ver archivo adjunto 307185



Gordas de las harinas terminales


----------



## chusemaria1970 (18 May 2020)

Elkin dijo:


> En estos momentos llevo estancado aproximadamente un mes y se me están escapando los motivos. Pongo los datos para conocimiento general. Por supuesto tengo desterrados de años, harinas, azúcar, procesados, etc.
> 
> Mi peso es correcto, pero decidí afinarlo al máximo, y no hay manera. Altura 1,82, 80 kg 45 tacos. Gimnasio fuera, caminar media hora diaria como mínimo. La meta es 75. Veamos:
> 
> ...



Mírate vídeos en YouTube del dr Antonio Hernández. Ahí encontrarás la solución.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2020)

malibux dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Una pregunta respecto al ayuno intermitente: entiendo que para suplir la energía aportada por la cena (que es lo que me salto en mi caso) y así evitar una dieta demasiado hipocalórica que incluso pudiera dar reducción en masa muscular o hueso, esas calorías (aproximadas) tienen que repartirse en las comidas que se hacen.
> 
> Entonces como en la comida tampoco mi estómago me da para meterme una doble comida, se me ocurre simplemente hacer un almuerzo a media mañana bastante más fuerte. Aunque haga entonces 3 comidas espaciadas por poco tiempo (desayuno 7 am, almuerzo 11 am y comida 14.30 pm), eso no es mayor problema porque el mayor efecto anti-picazo insulina y resto de efectos beneficiosos vienen en el período posterior de reposo hasta el próximo desayuno, ¿cierto?



Cada uno tiene que ver como se adaptan mejor las comidas a su estomago.

Lo de meterse las calorias 'que tocan' tampoco es muy complicado, y te doy una pista. 100 gramos de mahonesa casera o ajioli casero con aove son...900 calorias.

Ya me diras si llego yo o no llego los dias que como solo una vez a las 2000 que en mi caso serian lo logico. Con un par de morcillas un huevo y te aseguro que caen mas de 100 gramos de mahonesa ya lo tendria.

Vale ahora vamos a empezar a cagarnos (pero en serio) en las calorias.

Hay una cosa que se olvida (incluso yo) en todo este cuento de calorias, es que los teoricos gastos basales que nos han marcado toda la vida los endocrinos es metiendo hidratos refinados en la ecuacion y no pocos.

LOS HIDRATOS REFINADOS SON ENERGIA PERO NO APORTAN CASI NUTRIENTES.

Es decir que tienes que comer como hacemos siempre lo que te apetezca, lo de intentar no comer de menos es algo que se nos pasa por la cabeza (a mi tambien) y es un error que no deberiamos caer. TODA la comida que nos metemos siguiendo las pautas de este hilo son CARGADAS DE NUTRIENTES.

Nunca nos vamos a quedar cortos de calorias por una sencilla razon, no dependemos de energia VACIA Y RAPIDA de los refinados. Si intentamos comer mucho no podremos si comemos de menos nuestro cuerpo tirara de grasas, via metabolica que los comeharinas ni la tienes ni la esperan.

No se si me he explicado bien.

Pd. Se ha leido mucho en este hilo los trollecillos decir que adelgazamos porque comemos de menos (hipocaloricas) y en mi caso no fue asi, pero llegado al equilibrio hay que hacer caso nuestro cuerpo y despreocuparse totalmente. Intentar que la alimentacion sera variada si, que sea mucha o poca lo que nos pida el hambre que a nosotros si nos funciona correctamente.

Pd2. Que yo tambien cometo ese error y algunas veces me pego unas panzadas que me paso y luego tienes el estomago parado varias horas.

Pd3.Que por lo que preguntabas MALIBUX no vas a tener carencias si tu dieta es alta en grasa y le haces caso a tu hambre. Come lo que te de la gana y no te obligues, habra dias que te apetezca comer mas y otros menos. Yo los dias laborables como menos y los findes facil me meto 3-4k algunos dias porque estas tranquilito y te apetece comer mas.


----------



## malibux (18 May 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cada uno tiene que ver como se adaptan mejor las comidas a su estomago.
> 
> Lo de meterse las calorias 'que tocan' tampoco es muy complicado, y te doy una pista. 100 gramos de mahonesa casera o ajioli casero con aove son...900 calorias.
> 
> ...



Gracias figura, la verdad que nunca le he dado mucha importancia al tema de calorías. Pero el otro día por curiosidad calculaba y me quedaba bastante corto. 

Me has dado idea con lo de la mantequilla y más bien usaré alguna buena cucharada de aceite de coco si me quedo con hambre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 May 2020)

malibux dijo:


> Gracias figura, la verdad que nunca le he dado mucha importancia al tema de calorías. Pero el otro día por curiosidad calculaba y me quedaba bastante corto.
> 
> Me has dado idea con lo de la mantequilla y más bien usaré alguna buena cucharada de aceite de coco si me quedo con hambre.



Yo hoy he cambiado un poco el chip.

Suelo llegar del trabajo y rompo el ayuno con un cacao con cafe.

Luego mientras esta la cena pillo frutos secos. A veces me paso. La cena suele ser suculenta y acabo a veces petado.

Hoy los frutos secos de resopon si me apetecen. He cenado dos muslos y contramuslos con mucho brocoli y ajioli.

Mas tarde lo que me pida el cuerpo, a veces fruta a veces frutos secos pero la cena basicamente ya esta en la panza.

Pd. Lo de corto de calorias como te digo es muy relativo. En computo global con poco se come mas proteina, mas verdura y mas grasa que es lo que forma musculo, hueso y tejidos. La medida seria que notases demasiada perdida de peso cosa que se revierte con mas carbos pero la perdida siempre seria de grasa y no de musculo.


----------



## Gordo harinas terminal (19 May 2020)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Mírate vídeos en YouTube del dr Antonio Hernández. Ahí encontrarás la solución.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ese es un subnormal que se aprovecha de gordos como @Karlos Smith aprovechando la moda del ayuno y los gordos de las harinas

Los ayunos estan de moda y estos subnormales se aprovechan

Por cierto de doctor nada, medico, no doctor.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 May 2020)

Gordo harinas terminal dijo:


> Ese es un subnormal que se aprovecha de gordos como @Karlos Smith aprovechando la moda del ayuno y los gordos de las harinas
> 
> Los ayunos estan de moda y estos subnormales se aprovechan
> 
> Por cierto de doctor nada, medico, no doctor.



Hola Quali


----------



## bizarre (20 May 2020)

He visto en el Lidl dos mantequillas distintas y no sé cuál será mejor, una de marca milbona bio, la otra kerrygold irlandesa parece que de pasto
Yo diría que la segunda pero no sé si vosotros sabéis algo que se me pase

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fmc (20 May 2020)

La Kerrygold es cojonuda. Ojo, la que va envuelta en papel, tienen otra en tarrina con mezcla de aceite.


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (22 May 2020)

Pregunta a los que te lo dijeron el porqué.


----------



## EL CAMPEADOR (22 May 2020)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 May 2020)

Desde que he dejado el azúcar y las harinas soy un hombre nuevo.
Me ha cambiado la vida.
Además ahora lo combino con jornadas de ayuno intermitente.
Muchas veces siento sabor a hierro en la boca, mareos y desmayos, pero eso es normal.
100% recomendado.


----------



## TercioVascongado (23 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Desde que he dejado el azúcar y las harinas soy un hombre nuevo.
> Me ha cambiado la vida.
> Además ahora lo combino con jornadas de ayuno intermitente.
> Muchas veces siento sabor a hierro en la boca, mareos y desmayos, pero eso es normal.
> 100% recomendado.



Los trolls os lo podríais currar un poco más, ¿no?


----------



## Bobesponjista (24 May 2020)

Yo sigo sin ver eso de los ayunos. Supongo que soy yo, que ya me dio algún parraque en la vida saltandome comidas por trabajar estresada y por cambios de temperatura ambiental


----------



## cholesfer (24 May 2020)

walda dijo:


> Qué opináis de este vídeo? A veces parece que algunos lo pretenden arreglar todo con dieta cetogénica y no sé si están exagerando



No he visto el video que posteas, pero he trabajado años con autismo.

En personas que tienen alteraciones del comportamiento, hay que cuidar más aún si cabe el aspecto nutriciónal, porque modula este comportamiento. Está demostrado. Las familias que lo han probado son conscientes de ello.

Por desgracia se trabaja de manera completamente opuesta, y se usa la comida como elemento para "no molestes", entrando en un bucle vicioso. A eso añádele personas muy medicadas y desde temprana edad. Un horror.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (24 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ver eso de los ayunos. Supongo que soy yo, que ya me dio algún parraque en la vida saltandome comidas por trabajar estresada y por cambios de temperatura ambiental



Es muy simple.

Primero pregúntate por el concepto "ayuno", porque para muchos, estar más de 3o4 horas sin llevarse nada a la boca ya es un ayuno y esfuerzo tremendo.

El cuerpo humano no está hecho para ingerir comida de manera constante, más bien lo contrario, se adapta y sobrevive mejor a los periodos de escasez que a los de abundancia, donde no sabe dosificarse.

Comer de manera constante provoca disfuncionalidades en el organismo, es decir, hormonas, órganos y procesos dentro del cuerpo no se realizan de manera correcta o adecuada, dando lugar a sobrecargas que desencadenan enfermedades.

Come cuando tengas hambre, porque si comes alimentos naturales y reales, no vas a tener la necesidad de comer a todas horas, eso es sólo el resultado moderno de un nocivo y antinatural estilo de vida. 

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 May 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ver eso de los ayunos. Supongo que soy yo, que ya me dio algún parraque en la vida saltandome comidas por trabajar estresada y por cambios de temperatura ambiental



Yo, por mi parte, lo que no entiendo es lo del ejercicio. También me ha dado más de un amago de chungo, eso no pué sé güeno...

...si se pilla la retranca (aunque es una _true story, _maomeno), a lo que vengo a referirme es a que ni puedes meterte a hacer animaladas sin tener un nivel razonable de forma física, ni te puedes meter a hacer ayunos a lo tonto sin haber preparado antes el metabolismo.

En ambos casos, lo "natural" ya no es accesible para la persona, porque ha dejado que esas capacidades "naturales" se atrofien.

Así, el hombre puede estar diseñado (tómese el término con pinzas, me refiero a seleccionado evolutivamente) para correr grandes distancias, hasta el punto de que así es como cazaban presas más rápidas pero menos resistentes en tiempos pretéritos, pero un servidor a partir de los 500 metros de carrera empieza a ver puntitos brillantes.

Y del mismo modo, podemos haber sido seleccionados como especie por nuestra capacidad de acumular alimento en forma de grasa y después tirar de ella durante días, semanas y meses, pero un individuo (o individua) que lleva desde la cuna alimentándose de forma regular cada 4 horas, lo más probable es que haya perdido por atrofia esa habilidad, y si se le ocurre lanzarse a probar sin un periodo de adaptación, tenga una bajada de azúcar de las que _quitan el sentío_


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 May 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Los trolls os lo podríais currar un poco más, ¿no?



¿Cómo "los"? Si es el mismo troll siempre, que ahora con la cuarentena se aburre más que de costumbre.


----------



## Memphis!! (26 May 2020)

Hola, vuelvo a recurrir a la sabiduría del foro. Desde hace unos meses sigo moderadamente las recomendaciones de este hilo: no lácteos, no procesados, no azucar. Mido 1,80 y ahora peso 68kg, pero si me distraigo, continúo bajando de peso a pesar de comer hasta hartarme (muchos frutos secos, carne, huevos, etc). No quiero bajar más de peso y he rebajado el nivel de ejercicio (antes más tiempo a poca intensidad ahora lo contrario, digamos 10/15 mins de bici estática a tope + abdominales + flexiones + caminata tranquila 1h). La pregunta es, ¿qué puedo comer que me ayude a mantener peso? ¿Sería descabellado introducir, no sé, un bocata por las mañanas o una comida más? Estoy haciendo la 18-6 con dos comidas. Este finde he pecado mucho por reencuentro con la familia, pero el metabolismo es otro completamente y vuelvo a la senda de bajar de peso rápido. Gracias.


----------



## Gort (26 May 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a recurrir a la sabiduría del foro. Desde hace unos meses sigo moderadamente las recomendaciones de este hilo: no lácteos, no procesados, no azucar. Mido 1,80 y ahora peso 68kg, pero si me distraigo, continúo bajando de peso a pesar de comer hasta hartarme (muchos frutos secos, carne, huevos, etc). No quiero bajar más de peso y he rebajado el nivel de ejercicio (antes más tiempo a poca intensidad ahora lo contrario, digamos 10/15 mins de bici estática a tope + abdominales + flexiones + caminata tranquila 1h). La pregunta es, ¿qué puedo comer que me ayude a mantener peso? ¿Sería descabellado introducir, no sé, un bocata por las mañanas o una comida más? Estoy haciendo la 18-6 con dos comidas. Este finde he pecado mucho por reencuentro con la familia, pero el metabolismo es otro completamente y vuelvo a la senda de bajar de peso rápido. Gracias.



Hola, yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema que tú. Sigo este estilo de vida desde hace meses (y para mí ya no hay vuelta atrás, lo seguiré siempre) por tener y mantener la salud, pero colateralmente pierdo peso aunque, últimamente, mucho más despacio. Es algo que llegó a preocuparme bastante porque no quiero estar más delgada y porque ya no puedo comer más cantidad de comida de la que ya como a diario. Lo que hago es añadir moderadamente plátanos, legumbres o patatas (aunque el boniato es quizás mejor opción) al menú semanal, siempre manteniendo las 2-3 comidas diarias y el ayuno intermitente (yo lo hago 16:8). Esto sólo ya detiene en seco la pérdida de peso y no caes en volver a los hidratos simples, que son los que acaban causando resistencia a la insulina, inflamación y un montón de problemas de salud a medio y largo plazo.

Sería una pena que volvieras a comer pan, que nutritivamente es puro veneno y no te va a aportar beneficio alguno a nivel de salud. Al contrario.


----------



## Perro Viejo (26 May 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo, por mi parte, lo que no entiendo es lo del ejercicio. También me ha dado más de un amago de chungo, eso no pué sé güeno...
> 
> ...si se pilla la retranca (aunque es una _true story, _maomeno), a lo que vengo a referirme es a que ni puedes meterte a hacer animaladas sin tener un nivel razonable de forma física, ni te puedes meter a hacer ayunos a lo tonto sin haber preparado antes el metabolismo.
> 
> ...



Un apunte un poco off-topic pero relacionado con el tema paleo. Es acerca de la caza: Yo soy cazador (y pescador y agricultor) , un cazador moderno, claro está pero quizás no sea tan diferente de esos cazadores primigenios. En cualquier caso, afirmar que el hombre tenía que correr grandes distancias persiguiendo a una gacela por el desierto o luchar a muerte con un oso pardo armado con un cuchillo de cuerno para poder comer carne de vez en cuando sólo lo puede decir alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.

Puede que sea algo difícil de entender des de la óptica de alguien que nunca ha cazado un animal pero, en realidad no es una actividad difícil ni peligrosa ni requiere de un esfuerzo sobrehumano. En una zona con caza y pesca relativamente abundante y agua fresca la naturaleza proveía a un clan de humanos paleolíticos bien organizado de todo lo necesario para prosperar y disfrutar de la vida sin las miserias del mundo moderno.

Cazar se ha hecho des de que el hombre es hombre, hemos sido diseñados para ello. Alguien que no ha cazado nunca puede pensar que no sería capaz de cazar pero a poco que le instruyera un cazador experimentado aprendería en seguida. Y sin necesidad de rifles ni escopetas modernas. Solo poniendo trampas y lazos se puede conseguir mucha carne sin mucha dificultad ni esfuerzo físico y además se sabe que los paleolíticos fabricaban armas bastante sofisticadas y muy eficaces, se servían de perros como aliados y conocían las costumbres de sus presas al dedillo, con lo que pocas se les escaparían.

La vida era mucho más sencilla entonces: Rastrear, acechar y cazar una presa para poder comerla asada al fuego de la cueva, nada de entrevistas de trabajo, títulos univeristarios o experiencia laboral. Simplemente, los hombres de la tribu se reunían al alba, pasaban un día juntos alejados de las parientas y los críos y dejaban a los ancianos y alguna pequeña guardia en la cueva. Tras unas horas cazando, fácilmente volvían de la expedición con carne fresca y deliciosa para vivir un par o tres de días y luego ya verían. No estamos en la cima de la pirámide alimentícia por casualidad, somos unos hijos de puta muy peligrosos porque tenemos una facilidad enorme para someter a la naturaleza a nuestro antojo.

En zonas con menos caza o en invierno, cuando la caza no era tan abundante, podían sobrevivr perfectamente comiendo menos y tirando de carne salada y tuétano que se sabe que guardaban. Si habían acumulado grasa en verano podían mantenerse perfectamente comiendo mucho menos hasta que volviera la caza o encontraran mejores sitios.

Sorry for the tocho, solo quería aclarar esto de la caza que pienso que puede sorprender al profano.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 May 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a recurrir a la sabiduría del foro. Desde hace unos meses sigo moderadamente las recomendaciones de este hilo: no lácteos, no procesados, no azucar. Mido 1,80 y ahora peso 68kg, pero si me distraigo, continúo bajando de peso a pesar de comer hasta hartarme (muchos frutos secos, carne, huevos, etc). No quiero bajar más de peso y he rebajado el nivel de ejercicio (antes más tiempo a poca intensidad ahora lo contrario, digamos 10/15 mins de bici estática a tope + abdominales + flexiones + caminata tranquila 1h). La pregunta es, ¿qué puedo comer que me ayude a mantener peso? ¿Sería descabellado introducir, no sé, un bocata por las mañanas o una comida más? Estoy haciendo la 18-6 con dos comidas. Este finde he pecado mucho por reencuentro con la familia, pero el metabolismo es otro completamente y vuelvo a la senda de bajar de peso rápido. Gracias.



Mete primero patatas y arroz en cantidad y tampoco pasa nada si te comes un bocata a la semana y alguna cerveza.

El problema surge con panificados todos los dias en todas las comidas.

Pd. Como te comenta Gort el boniato es un carbo excelente y por supuesto fruta.


----------



## Domo2020 (27 May 2020)

Para aquellos que quieran cambiar de vida y quieran ayudar a otros o simplemente crear un negocio saludable es toda una oportunidad
Training gratuito 100 % online | Escuela Nómada Digital


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 May 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Un apunte un poco off-topic pero relacionado con el tema paleo. Es acerca de la caza: Yo soy cazador (y pescador y agricultor) , un cazador moderno, claro está pero quizás no sea tan diferente de esos cazadores primigenios. En cualquier caso, afirmar que el hombre tenía que correr grandes distancias persiguiendo a una gacela por el desierto o luchar a muerte con un oso pardo armado con un cuchillo de cuerno para poder comer carne de vez en cuando sólo lo puede decir alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.
> 
> Puede que sea algo difícil de entender des de la óptica de alguien que nunca ha cazado un animal pero, en realidad no es una actividad difícil ni peligrosa ni requiere de un esfuerzo sobrehumano. En una zona con caza y pesca relativamente abundante y agua fresca la naturaleza proveía a un clan de humanos paleolíticos bien organizado de todo lo necesario para prosperar y disfrutar de la vida sin las miserias del mundo moderno.
> 
> ...



Que noooo, que sólo comíamos frutas y hojas, me lo ha dicho @Sunwukung


----------



## montella (2 Jun 2020)

Me he leido el libro del Doctor Fung y hay una cosa q no entiendo el promueve el ayuno de larga duracion pero dice q una ingesta de menos de 500 kcal al dia tampoco es signiticativa en la perdida de peso de gente obesa y q su metabolismo basal no bajara.En cambio dietas hipocaloricas de 1200-1500 kcal si lo haran.

¿Alguien sabe porque?


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jun 2020)

montella dijo:


> Me he leido el libro del Doctor Fung y hay una cosa q no entiendo el promueve el ayuno de larga duracion pero dice q una ingesta de menos de 500 kcal al dia tampoco es signiticativa en la perdida de peso de gente obesa y q su metabolismo basal no bajara.En cambio dietas hipocaloricas de 1200-1500 kcal si lo haran.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe porque?



Lo que ralentiza el metabolismo es la imposibilidad de mantener el ritmo de consumo de energía.
Cuando el sistema endocrino advierte que no hay suficiente "combustible" en sangre para mantener el gasto basal, empieza a tomar medidas para ajustar las salidas a las entradas.
Así, las dietas hipocalóricas tradicionales acaban siempre más o menos igual, con el cuerpo ralentizando el metabolismo hasta el equilibrio y aumentando la sensación de hambre, el peso estancándose, la persona desesperando, y al final mandando la dieta a esparragar, comiendo más que antes de la dieta (por el hambre aumentada) y engordando encima más todavía (porque el metabolismo está ralentizado).

Esto es así porque las dietas tradicionales, basadas en hidratos de carbono y en varias pequeñas comidas al día, mantienen los niveles de insulina elevados de forma crónica e IMPIDEN LA LIPÓLISIS y por tanto el acceso a las reservas grasas: el cuerpo tiene que tirar con lo que va entrando en sangre desde el sistema digestivo y las reservas de glucógeno (que dan como mucho para unas horas).

Un semiayuno de 500 kcal bajo un paradigma LCHF apenas afecta a la insulina en sangre: la grasa no produce secreción de insulina (o muy poca), así que las reservas de grasas siguen accesibles. El sistema endocrino se encuentra con que tiene ENERGÍA PARA MESES (1 kg de grasa son 9000 kcal, así que alguien con 10 kg de grasa sobrante tiene para gastar 2250 kcal al día durante 90 días) , así que no se corta en su consumo.


----------



## ElMatareyes (6 Jun 2020)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a recurrir a la sabiduría del foro. Desde hace unos meses sigo moderadamente las recomendaciones de este hilo: no lácteos, no procesados, no azucar. Mido 1,80 y ahora peso 68kg, pero si me distraigo, continúo bajando de peso a pesar de comer hasta hartarme (muchos frutos secos, carne, huevos, etc). No quiero bajar más de peso y he rebajado el nivel de ejercicio (antes más tiempo a poca intensidad ahora lo contrario, digamos 10/15 mins de bici estática a tope + abdominales + flexiones + caminata tranquila 1h). La pregunta es, ¿qué puedo comer que me ayude a mantener peso? ¿Sería descabellado introducir, no sé, un bocata por las mañanas o una comida más? Estoy haciendo la 18-6 con dos comidas. Este finde he pecado mucho por reencuentro con la familia, pero el metabolismo es otro completamente y vuelvo a la senda de bajar de peso rápido. Gracias.



Muy muy bajo de peso..
Con 68 kilos estas haciendo ayuno intermitente?
Comete ese bocata por favor..y los que quieras.


----------



## Mangosta (6 Jun 2020)

No se si estaré descubriendo la pólvora pero la pasta de cacao blanxart 100% del Perú es, por ahora, la mejor que he probado... NADA de azúcar y un sabor muy característico que está AÑOS LUZ de los chocolates puros del súper. Noto un sabor intenso y me resultó hasta dulce, con muy poco amargor. Será la pureza?

Antes por no buscar bien cogía la típica tabla puro 95 del súper con edulcorantes. Vaya error.

Era la última que quedaba y no la encuentro por alrededores he caído de nuevo con un Ghana 95% de ellos que lamentablemente lleva azúcar para el mono. Su envoltorio me atrapa también


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Jun 2020)

Mangosta dijo:


> No se si estaré descubriendo la pólvora pero la pasta de cacao blanxart 100% del Perú es, por ahora, la mejor que he probado... NADA de azúcar y un sabor muy característico que está AÑOS LUZ de los chocolates puros del súper. Noto un sabor intenso y me resultó hasta dulce, con muy poco amargor. Será la pureza?
> 
> Antes por no buscar bien cogía la típica tabla puro 95 del súper con edulcorantes. Vaya error.
> 
> Era la última que quedaba y no la encuentro por alrededores he caído de nuevo con un Ghana 95% de ellos que lamentablemente lleva azúcar para el mono. Su envoltorio me atrapa también



Ah, lástima que Seiyuro inmolara su cuenta, en el hilo del cacao había toneladas de información al respecto.


----------



## Mangosta (8 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ah, lástima que Seiyuro inmolara su cuenta, en el hilo del cacao había toneladas de información al respecto.



Ah que había un hilo sobre el cacao y no me he enterado? Debería volver a abrirse lo que no dispongo de conocimientos suficientes

Hace poco leí en internet que según un estudio, comer chocolate por la mañana ayuda a tener mejor sueño


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Jun 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ver eso de los ayunos. Supongo que soy yo, que ya me dio algún parraque en la vida saltandome comidas por trabajar estresada y por cambios de temperatura ambiental



Si lees algunos post donde se ha tratado el tema los ayunos no se recomiendan si no llevas varios meses comiendo limpio.

Primero quitas los refinados y asi tu cuerpo empieza a funcionar con el otro combustible. 

Despues puedes saltarte alguna comida sin que te de una pajara.

Lo normal es empezar cuando lleves 2-3 meses.

Si pretendes ayunar cuando tu comida anterior ha sido un bocadillo de macarrones te dara algo si o si.


----------



## ManoloEsUnico (9 Jun 2020)

lejia con amoniaco


----------



## rory (9 Jun 2020)

Me tiene preocupado que últimamente me sale la glucosa alta.

Llevo ayunando años, hago ejercicio en ayunas y nunca he tenido falta de fuerza, al contrario, rindo más en ayunas.
Puedo estar 24 horas sin comer nada y sin notarlo. Incluso varios días.

No como pan, pasta, galletas, arroz, etc, aunque dulces cuando me entra el mono, sin gluten. Soy goloso y suelo picar chocolate, ya sé que no debería, pero no es mucho y me extraña que tenga la glucosa a 110.

La he medido otros días y la tenía a 100, y al día siguiente a 93.

En cambio hoy, teniendo una mañana estresante, a 112.

Creo que en mi caso se debe al estrés.

Llevo unos días haciendo keto estricto, aunque este tipo de alimentación me acompaña desde hace muchos años.

Estoy fibroso y nunca tengo bajadas de energía.

He quitado aquello que podría subir la glucemia, chocolate, algún postre casero que hacía, yo mismo, fruta dulce...

A ver si se me normalizan los valores.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Me tiene preocupado que últimamente me sale la glucosa alta.
> 
> Llevo ayunando años, hago ejercicio en ayunas y nunca he tenido falta de fuerza, al contrario, rindo más en ayunas.
> Puedo estar 24 horas sin comer nada y sin notarlo. Incluso varios días.
> ...



'En cambio hoy, teniendo una mañana estresante, a 112'

Mira que tu post se entiende poco.

Esa frase no tiene mucho sentido. Cuando te has medido la glucosa, a las doce, a las tres?


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Me tiene preocupado que últimamente me sale la glucosa alta.
> 
> Llevo ayunando años, hago ejercicio en ayunas y nunca he tenido falta de fuerza, al contrario, rindo más en ayunas.
> Puedo estar 24 horas sin comer nada y sin notarlo. Incluso varios días.
> ...



Estrés -> cortisol elevado -> catabolismo y subida de glucosa.

Estrés sostenido -> cortisol elevado permanentemente -> insulina elevada permanentemente -> insulinorresistencia

tener la glucosa en 100 en ayunas es signo de resistencia a la insulina. Si no comes refinados ni azúcar, entonces va a ser lo del cortisol.
Ojo, que otro motivo para tener el cortisol alto (que se suma al estrés) es DORMIR POCO, y otro más HACER DEMASIADO ESFUERZO FÍSICO SOSTENIDO...
...y otro más, AYUNAR. 
Ayuno y estrés no mezclan bien.


----------



## rory (10 Jun 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'En cambio hoy, teniendo una mañana estresante, a 112'
> 
> Mira que tu post se entiende poco.
> 
> Esa frase no tiene mucho sentido. Cuando te has medido la glucosa, a las doce, a las tres?



Perdón, me la medi a eso de las 12


----------



## rory (10 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Estrés -> cortisol elevado -> catabolismo y subida de glucosa.
> 
> Estrés sostenido -> cortisol elevado permanentemente -> insulina elevada permanentemente -> insulinorresistencia
> 
> ...



Deporte lo hago pero suave, no extenuante.

Mi problema es que no tengo un momento tranquilo y eso me pasa factura.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Perdón, me la medi a eso de las 12



Te lo decia porque todo lo que no sea medirte la glucosa en absolutas ayunas no es un valor fiable.

Si te lo has medido a las doce y te has tomado cualquier cosa, incluso un simple cafe, es facil dar valores ligeramente por encima de 100-110.

Si te mides la glucosa recien levantado y sin ingerir nada ese el valor bueno.

Si a la larga tienes sospechas hazte una glicosilada. Eso es un analisis rutinario.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Jun 2020)

Ya sabía yo que el maldito confinamiento traería efectos secundarios. Aunque durante esos dos meses andaba sobre hora y media cada día y hacia bici estática, el caso es que tras empezar la vida "normal" me siento más cansado que nunca.

Ya abrí un post sobre el tema.


Artículo: Qué pasa tras 30 días sin hacer deporte? Da miedo lo que dice (peor para deportistas). Habrá más muertos por sedentarismo que por el virus

Yo tengo mis años, hago bastante ejercicio en la huerta y tres veces a la semana ando unas cuatro horas por el monte. Como decía, llevo mes y medio más cansado que nunca. He leído algunas cosillas y he empezado a comer más proteínas de calidad. Pero espero que los expertos me den más ideas.

Ya sé que este artículo es un Publi-Reportaje de Nestlé y habla sin ton ni son de las calorías. Pero podría tener algunas consideraciones interesantes que destaco. Ya me diréis

“A partir de los 50 años es importante que las personas reciban un aporte extra de proteínas” - Gaceta Médica

"Pregunta entrevista. Los cambios fisiológicos a partir de los 50 años son evidentes. ¿Cuáles son los más habituales?

Respuesta entrevista. A partir de los 40-45 años en las mujeres y de los 50 en los hombres, las personas empiezan a mostrar unos claros síntomas relacionados con los cambios fisiológicos propios de la edad como son el aumento de grasa corporal y la pérdida de masa muscular. Una de las frases más repetidas por estos pacientes es: “Llego muy cansado al final del día”. Estos síntomas vienen determinados por la pérdida de músculo que se produce a partir de esa edad. A simple vista no es una muy grande pero a nivel de funcionalidad, se multiplican los síntomas de cansancio y fatiga

..... Una de las principales necesidades es el aporte de proteínas, ¿cómo deben ser y qué beneficios tienen?

R. Las proteínas suelen estar muy presentes en las comidas y las cenas, pero no tanto en los desayunos y meriendas. Por ello, es importante añadir en esos momentos una proteína de calidad que aporte los aminoácidos necesarios sin ir acompañada de grasa. Este aporte extra ayudará a mantener la masa muscular, ya que con la edad no fabricamos músculo como en etapas más jóvenes. Aumentando las proteínas frenaremos ese descenso de masa y, por tanto, la fatiga, el cansancio y también mejoraremos la movilidad y la regulación de la glucosa sanguínea"


----------



## rory (11 Jun 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te lo decia porque todo lo que no sea medirte la glucosa en absolutas ayunas no es un valor fiable.
> 
> Si te lo has medido a las doce y te has tomado cualquier cosa, incluso un simple cafe, es facil dar valores ligeramente por encima de 100-110.
> 
> ...



Las mediciones me las hago en ayunas, ni café tomo.

Ya tenía sospechas sobre el tema de que el estrés me estuviese elevando la glucosa. También soy goloso y comía algo de chocolate todos los días y eso habrá sumado también.

La parte de la dieta es fácil, cero refinados, cero fruta dulce, cero lácteos, etc.

De siempre he controlado la dieta y hace muchos años que llevo una dieta sin harinas.

Lo que es más difícil de controlar es el tema del estrés, ahí ya no sé qué hacer. Tengo un trabajo, una familia, muchos frentes abiertos... No puedo dejarlo todo e irme a un monasterio.

El tema de gestionar el estrés es mi asignatura pendiente.

Conocéis un buen endocrino? La doctora África Villarroel ya no pasa consulta, se lo pregunté el otro día.


----------



## McNulty (11 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Las mediciones me las hago en ayunas, ni café tomo.
> 
> Ya tenía sospechas sobre el tema de que el estrés me estuviese elevando la glucosa. También soy goloso y comía algo de chocolate todos los días y eso habrá sumado también.
> 
> ...



No hagas gilipolleces, y vete al médico a consultar éstas cosas. El exgordo del Karlos aconsejó a un forero con cáncer terminal sobre dieta, y el forero de la noche a la mañana empeoró bastante al quitar harinas y azúcares.

Si has estado comiendo harinas toda tu vida, el cuerpo ya se ha acostumbrado. Si se lo quitas de golpe, va a reaccionar muy mal. Y si tomabas muchas harinas, reduce el consumo a un tercio y ya está. Con eso estarás más que sano. Y date caprichos coño, lo que más te gusta cometelo sin remordimientos, no te hagas un monje paleosubnormal como toda ésta panda que viven amargados , y que terminarán como el pau donés, veganos todos y muriendo de cáncer de colón.

Nuestros abuelos comieron azúcares y harinas industriales de todo tipo y están todos como una rosa. No hagas caso a los enterados de un foro que han leído cuatro libros.


----------



## rory (11 Jun 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No hagas gilipolleces, y vete al médico a consultar éstas cosas. El exgordo del Karlos aconsejó a un forero con cáncer terminal sobre dieta, y el forero de la noche a la mañana empeoró bastante al quitar harinas y azúcares.
> 
> Si has estado comiendo harinas toda tu vida, el cuerpo ya se ha acostumbrado. Si se lo quitas de golpe, va a reaccionar muy mal. Y si tomabas muchas harinas, reduce el consumo a un tercio y ya está. Con eso estarás más que sano. Y date caprichos coño, lo que más te gusta cometelo sin remordimientos, no te hagas un monje paleosubnormal como toda ésta panda que viven amargados , y que terminarán como el pau donés, veganos todos y muriendo de cáncer de colón.
> 
> Nuestros abuelos comieron azúcares y harinas industriales de todo tipo y están todos como una rosa. No hagas caso a los enterados de un foro que han leído cuatro libros.



Gracias por los consejos. No como harinas desde hace años, me sentaban mal. Mi cuerpo ya se acostumbró hace años, en eso no hay peligro.

En concreto el gluten me sienta mal, comprobado por mí mismo y por médicos. No soy celiaco pero no es mi alimento.

Lo que me tiene preocupado es el tema del incremento de la glucosa.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Las mediciones me las hago en ayunas, ni café tomo.
> 
> Ya tenía sospechas sobre el tema de que el estrés me estuviese elevando la glucosa. También soy goloso y comía algo de chocolate todos los días y eso habrá sumado también.
> 
> ...



Para el estrés prueba con CBD.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jun 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No hagas gilipolleces, y vete al médico a consultar éstas cosas. El exgordo del Karlos aconsejó a un forero con cáncer terminal sobre dieta, y el forero de la noche a la mañana empeoró bastante al quitar harinas y azúcares.
> 
> Si has estado comiendo harinas toda tu vida, el cuerpo ya se ha acostumbrado. Si se lo quitas de golpe, va a reaccionar muy mal. Y si tomabas muchas harinas, reduce el consumo a un tercio y ya está. Con eso estarás más que sano. Y date caprichos coño, lo que más te gusta cometelo sin remordimientos, no te hagas un monje paleosubnormal como toda ésta panda que viven amargados , y que terminarán como el pau donés, veganos todos y muriendo de cáncer de colón.
> 
> Nuestros abuelos comieron azúcares y harinas industriales de todo tipo y están todos como una rosa. No hagas caso a los enterados de un foro que han leído cuatro libros.



Que sarta de subnormalidades en un solo post.

Y lo del forero con cancer te ha quedado bien como fantasia psicodelica.

Pd. Lo que si se han linkado estudios de cancer y dietas cetogenicas y cada cual que saque sus conclusiones. En este hilo se aconseja no comer basura procesada en general, el que se quiera hinchar a pizzas ya tiene los hilos del calbo.


----------



## rory (11 Jun 2020)

cholesfer dijo:


> Para el estrés prueba con CBD.



En aceite de CBD? Mira que es caro...


----------



## Trollkien (11 Jun 2020)

Yo veo mejor para empezar una dieta no quitarse esos carbos de golpe... lo mejor es ir domando la ansiedad de comer...
Yo empece el ayuno intermitente hace semana y media y 2 kilos... no se si es mucho o poco pero desde luego si siento que por la noche ya el cuerpo no pide comida...


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> En aceite de CBD? Mira que es caro...



Existen páginas web que venden cogollos de Cbd. O plantar uno mismo las semillas con variedad genética CBD en casi su totalidad.

Si que es cierto que el aceite de Cbd es caro, antes se podía conseguir por ebay algo más barato.

Igual buscando en otros lugares o a particulares.

Saludos.


----------



## rory (11 Jun 2020)

cholesfer dijo:


> Existen páginas web que venden cogollos de Cbd. O plantar uno mismo las semillas con variedad genética CBD en casi su totalidad.
> 
> Si que es cierto que el aceite de Cbd es caro, antes se podía conseguir por ebay algo más barato.
> 
> ...



Por qué crees que es lo mejor para el estrés? Has probado varias cosas y te quedas con esa? 

Y meditación y demás?


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Por qué crees que es lo mejor para el estrés? Has probado varias cosas y te quedas con esa?
> 
> Y meditación y demás?



No quiero desviar el hilo pero...

No creo que sea lo mejor, no se que es lo mejor, solo que creo funciona, y es inocuo. Además de tener otros beneficios.

La meditación o todo lo que ayude a equilibrar nuestro cuerpo y mente también lo es, claro.

Sabiendo respirar, comer y dormir. Deberíamos tener el mayor % del trabajo hecho, para satisfacer al organismo y afrontar de manera adecuada situaciones, aunque somos humanos criados en un micro y macro contexto durante años y años, y no siempre es fácil.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jun 2020)

Sólo he leído el título y a ella me remito:

*Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?*
- No, la solución es la actividad física, no comer aire y estar en el sofá.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jun 2020)

cholesfer dijo:


> Para el estrés prueba con CBD.



Para bajar los niveles de estrés lo que hay que hacer es buscar el/los causantes y actuar sobre ellos, no tomar "cosas" para que no afecte tantro.

Si no se bajan los niveles desde la raíz, el cuerpo siempre estará sufriendo ese estrés, y si se toman fármacos y demás para poder sobre llevarlos será mucho peor a largo plazo.


----------



## rory (11 Jun 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para bajar los niveles de estrés lo que hay que hacer es buscar el/los causantes y actuar sobre ellos, no tomar "cosas" para que no afecte tantro.
> 
> Si no se bajan los niveles desde la raíz, el cuerpo siempre estará sufriendo ese estrés, y si se toman fármacos y demás para poder sobre llevarlos será mucho peor a largo plazo.



Cierto, es lo siempre me planteo. Pero trabajar, sacar adelante una familia, reformar una casa e imprevistos hacen que eso sea una utopía.

Más que tener que eliminar, sería aprender a tolerar mejor el estrés.

A mí se me han juntado muchas cosas en poco tiempo, reforma de una casa de campo, nacimiento de mi hija, etc. Eso unido al trabajo, dolores de cabeza con la mujer....

Algunas cosas se pueden evitar. No vuelvo a reformar una casa, mil problemas. Pero otras son ley de vida.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jun 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sólo he leído el título y a ella me remito:
> 
> *Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad?*
> - No, la solución es la actividad física, no comer aire y estar en el sofá.



Vale, pues muchas gracias, ya podemos cerrar el hilo de miles de posts con su sabiduría inmortal.

Ni puta idea, oiga. Lea un poco, a lo mejor aprende algo.

La solución es la actividad física, dice el páharo...
...lo dicho, ni puta idea.


----------



## Cloaca (12 Jun 2020)

No es lo que sucede, es como te tomas lo que sucede.

Si una pared es blanca, por mucho que tu mente se empeñe en verla gris, seguirá siendo blanca.

Lecciones de vida.


----------



## Cloaca (12 Jun 2020)

Para *rory *


----------



## Jebediah (12 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Vale, pues muchas gracias, ya podemos cerrar el hilo de miles de posts con su sabiduría inmortal.
> 
> Ni puta idea, oiga. Lea un poco, a lo mejor aprende algo.
> 
> ...



Si comes menos azúcar y harinas y comes mucho de lo que sea que no sea aire y estás en el sofá, vas a sufrir de sobrepeso, y si por tu fisionomía no engordas tanto, vas a tener una salud de un octogenario a los 30 años.
Realizando actividad física de acuerdo a la ingesta de azúcares que realizas lo aprovechas y eliminas todo el exceso del cuerpo. Obviamente lo ideal es la nutrición variada, etc. pero no es lo que cuestiona el título.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Cierto, es lo siempre me planteo. Pero trabajar, sacar adelante una familia, reformar una casa e imprevistos hacen que eso sea una utopía.
> 
> Más que tener que eliminar, sería aprender a tolerar mejor el estrés.
> 
> ...



Justo lo comentaba por que actualmente estoy saliendo no diría de una depresión pero sí de una mala época. Con un montón de quebraderos de cabeza, también problemas conyugales y sobre todo tareas pendientes que, por lo menos a mí, son los que me mantienen en ese estado de alarma y continuo estrés.
Me distancié de mi mujer por un tiempo, no se lo tomó muy bien pero si la persona que se supone que quieres te explica sus problemas y no te apoya, mejor estar lejos. 
Intenté atender una tarea diaria para ir solventando todo lo que pudiera, al final cada tarea solucionada te da un plus de satisfacción.
Hacía por mi cuenta unos trabajillos para sacar algo más de € a final de mes, lo dejé todo; conformarse con lo que se tiene y no aspirar a imposibles; por lo menos hasta que se mejore mentalmente.
En definitiva, ir poco a poco subiendo escalones y no parar.
¡Suerte y ánimo!


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jun 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si comes menos azúcar y harinas y comes mucho de lo que sea que no sea aire y estás en el sofá, vas a sufrir de sobrepeso, y si por tu fisionomía no engordas tanto, vas a tener una salud de un octogenario a los 30 años.
> Realizando actividad física de acuerdo a la ingesta de azúcares que realizas lo aprovechas y eliminas todo el exceso del cuerpo. Obviamente lo ideal es la nutrición variada, etc. pero no es lo que cuestiona el título.



Su premisa es que el componente principal de la obesidad es el sedentarismo y la sobrealimentación, y que la principal forma de combatirlo es comiendo menos y moviéndose más.

Lamentablemente, tanto los estudios científicos como la experiencia *del 99% DE LOS CASO*S indica que eso es *FALSO*.
Entiendo que piense así, nos llevan martilleando con esa trola los últimos 50 años; al mismo tiempo, el porcentaje de obesos y diabéticos tipo 2 no deja de subir EN TODO EL MUNDO, pese a que NUNCA se ha hecho tanto ejercicio ni tanta dieta como ahora.

¿No se le hace un poco raro?

En los 70 hacer deporte era cosa de chavales, correr era algo que no hacías salvo que tuvieras prisa, y los gimnasios eran lugares de mala muerte en los que se juntaba la gente de mal vivir. En la mayor parte del mundo la agricultura ya estaba mecanizada y los trabajos físicos eran tan minoritarios como lo son hoy. Es más, buena parte de la población ni siquiera estaba en el mercado laboral, se quedaba en casa y cuidaba de los hijos.

Sin embargo, el % de obesos en USA (por decir uno) era del 16% y hoy roza el 40%

Mire, el sobrepeso es un problema multifactorial, y como tal se puede atacar desde muchos flancos.
No obstante, una vez se entiende que la sensibilidad a la insulina es el nudo gordiano del sobrepeso, todo encaja: alcanzamos un peso saludable cuando logramos recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida, cuando logramos mantener niveles bajos de insulina en sangre.

¿El ejercicio ayuda? Pues claro: mejora (siquiera temporalmente) la sensibilidad a la insulina del aparato muscular, de forma que tras hacer ejercicio, si comemos, necesitaremos menos carga insulínica para mantener estables los niveles de glucosa.
¿Comer menos ayuda? Evidentemente: al comer menos, también (en general) comemos menos de aquellos alimentos que nos suben la glucemia y que, como consecuencia, aumentan la insulinemia.

Pero en realidad, lo más eficiente es hacer aquello que MEJOR controle los niveles de insulina en sangre con el MENOR esfuerzo por nuestra parte.

Si las intervenciones fueran superhéroes, el deporte sería Robin, mientras que una dieta baja en azúcares, harinas y refinados sería Batman.
No es que Robin no sirva para nada, pero desde luego no es el prota de la historia.
Y sí, en algunas aventuras Batman no podría salir airoso sin la ayuda de Robin, pero Robin por sí solo en general se come una mierda como un pan.

Una dieta hipocalórica sería Kick-ass, es decir, un payaso disfrazado que SE CREE un superhéroe, pero que a la hora de la verdad estorba más de lo que ayuda.

Todos ellos se quedan en mantillas frente a Superman: *el ayuno*. 
O como usted dice, comer aire, cosa de la que también se ha hablado largo y tendido en este hilo y el anterior.

EN RESUMEN: de todas las cosas que se pueden hacer para perder GRASA (que no peso: adelgazar saludablemente es perder grasa, pesar menos porque estás deshidratado o porque estás dañando tu masa muscular o tu densidad ósea es hacer el imbécil), el deporte no es ni de lejos la más efectiva, ni la más eficiente.


----------



## rory (12 Jun 2020)

Gracias a todos. Es cierto que el tema es cómo afrontar los quehaceres cotidianos y los reveses de la vida.

Yo soy muy activo y quizás me cargo con demasiadas responsabilidades y no puedo abarcarlo todo.

Llevo así unos 4 años, un período difícil y con muchos problemas que resolver y responsabilidades que afrontar.

El resumen de todo esto es que simplemente no tengo tiempo para mí, ninguno. Y lo que me relaja es ir a pescar, leer, quedar con amigos....y apenas lo hago.

Hoy medición en ayunas a eso de las 9 y con 94 de glucemia.


----------



## cholesfer (12 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Su premisa es que el componente principal de la obesidad es el sedentarismo y la sobrealimentación, y que la principal forma de combatirlo es comiendo menos y moviéndose más.
> 
> Lamentablemente, tanto los estudios científicos como la experiencia *del 99% DE LOS CASO*S indica que eso es *FALSO*.
> Entiendo que piense así, nos llevan martilleando con esa trola los últimos 50 años; al mismo tiempo, el porcentaje de obesos y diabéticos tipo 2 no deja de subir EN TODO EL MUNDO, pese a que NUNCA se ha hecho tanto ejercicio ni tanta dieta como ahora.
> ...



Dices que " NUNCA se ha hecho tanto ejercicio ni tanta dieta como ahora".

Por favor, si la gente coge el coche hasta para tirar la basura si pesa un poco.

Evidentemente en el S.Xii no había gimnasios, bastante trabajaban el cuerpo en el campo o en los quehaceres de cada gremio. Simplemente con los desplazamientos diarios del humano bipedo de la época se cubren aquí los desplazamientos trimestrales. 

La dieta no ha hecho falta jamás en la vida si antes el ser humano estaba moviéndose constantemente, y ahora hay personas que hacen 5 o 6 o más comidas al día, de hecho hay personas que están compulsivamente comiendo todo el día mientras están despiertos.

Pregúntele a alguien del renacimiento si quiera unos donuts, o un brazo de gitano, o unos cruasannes o unos phoskitos o unas galletas maría o unos chococripis chocolate milka... Etx...se harían una o dos comidas al día y se acabó. No se necesita más, y menos productos que aumentan constantemente el nivel de glucosa en sangre y no dejen descansar a multitud de organismos.

Por favor. El IMc actual, es decir, epidemia de obesidad, se debe al sedentarismo y a la ingesta constante productos procesados llenos de harinas refinadas, azúcares y grasas hidrogendas.

Si la población se cuidase sobraría dinero en el primer mundo para invertir todo lo gastado en el sistema sanitario, en cuestiones más ventajosas para la sociedad. Mire el PiB de España en sanidad, es un expolio de las farmacéuticas a las arcas del estado. 

No puede haber "derecho a la salud grupal" si no se cuida la salud propia e individual. Es una sistema con paradigma basado en estafa y engaño. 

Así está montado. Y a peor va a ir, no tenga duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Jun 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si comes menos azúcar y harinas y comes mucho de lo que sea que no sea aire y estás en el sofá, vas a sufrir de sobrepeso, y si por tu fisionomía no engordas tanto, vas a tener una salud de un octogenario a los 30 años.
> Realizando actividad física de acuerdo a la ingesta de azúcares que realizas lo aprovechas y eliminas todo el exceso del cuerpo. Obviamente lo ideal es la nutrición variada, etc. pero no es lo que cuestiona el título.



Tu de conversaciones de barra de bar ya veo que vas bien.

Leete lo que hacen los carbos refinados en tu glucemia y para que sirve la insulina y vuelve otro dia.

Mientras disculpate por tu retraso.


----------



## Panko21 (13 Jun 2020)

Solicito ayuda, a mi costilla le ha salido la curva de glucosa en 173 en el 6 mes de embarazo, le tienen que hacer la curva larga. Aparte de que la prueba me parezca una aberración y que mi mujer apenas a engordado 5-6 kilos desde el inicio del embarazo. 

Cuanta importancia tiene realmente, xq al igual que el colesterol, el aumento de la resistencia a la insulina es algo natural en este proceso. Nintendo ganas de escuchar que tiene. Q tomar 40 gramos de pasta con tomate frito, y arroz hervido, no séa que comerse un chuletón la mate o algo así.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Solicito ayuda, a mi costilla le ha salido la curva de glucosa en 173 en el 6 mes de embarazo, le tienen que hacer la curva larga. Aparte de que la prueba me parezca una aberración y que mi mujer apenas a engordado 5-6 kilos desde el inicio del embarazo.
> 
> Cuanta importancia tiene realmente, xq al igual que el colesterol, el aumento de la resistencia a la insulina es algo natural en este proceso. Nintendo ganas de escuchar que tiene. Q tomar 40 gramos de pasta con tomate frito, y arroz hervido, no séa que comerse un chuletón la mate o algo así.



La diabetes gestacional en una grávida sin problemas de sobrepeso no es un problema para la madre, sino para el bebé.
Principalmente porque un exceso de insulinemia va a hacer que crezca mucho y luego le costará más salir. La diabetes gestacional no controlada se asocia con peores partos y mayor riesgo fetal, pero prácticamente todos los riesgos descritos pasan por la misma casilla: que el bebé es demasiado grande.
Más a largo plazo, habría que ver si la insulina permanentemente elevada no le crea al bebé una resistencia de partida que lo hace propenso a engordar casi de por vida. Pero lo que es la madre, ná de ná, si no tenía problemas previos de resistencia a la insulina, cuando pase el embarazo volverá a la normalidad.

Cuando a mi santa le salió DG encontré a una tipa que hablaba mucho del tema y de cómo encararlo nutricionalmente de forma lógica (y no con la gilipollez de pasarse el día pastando carbos): Home - Lily Nichols RDN , mira a ver si te sirve.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo que ralentiza el metabolismo es la imposibilidad de mantener el ritmo de consumo de energía.
> Cuando el sistema endocrino advierte que no hay suficiente "combustible" en sangre para mantener el gasto basal, empieza a tomar medidas para ajustar las salidas a las entradas.
> Así, las dietas hipocalóricas tradicionales acaban siempre más o menos igual, con el cuerpo ralentizando el metabolismo hasta el equilibrio y aumentando la sensación de hambre, el peso estancándose, la persona desesperando, y al final mandando la dieta a esparragar, comiendo más que antes de la dieta (por el hambre aumentada) y engordando encima más todavía (porque el metabolismo está ralentizado).
> 
> ...



Una pregunta Smiling, se ha hablado mucho del mecanismo que impide la lipolisis con insulina alta.

Podrias explicarlo o decirme donde lo puedo leer con detalle?


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Solicito ayuda, a mi costilla le ha salido la curva de glucosa en 173 en el 6 mes de embarazo, le tienen que hacer la curva larga. Aparte de que la prueba me parezca una aberración y que mi mujer apenas a engordado 5-6 kilos desde el inicio del embarazo.
> 
> Cuanta importancia tiene realmente, xq al igual que el colesterol, el aumento de la resistencia a la insulina es algo natural en este proceso. Nintendo ganas de escuchar que tiene. Q tomar 40 gramos de pasta con tomate frito, y arroz hervido, no séa que comerse un chuletón la mate o algo así.



Esta bien que controlen esas cosas pero visto en perspectiva al final te pautan dietas hipocaloricas que van en contra del proceso de embarazo.

Yo pase por lo mismo y hoy dia no haria caso al medico mas all de tener las analiticas como dato de base.

Les pautan normalmente 1500 cal y un monton de vitaminas, acido folico, etc.

Muchas comidas al dia y nutrientes pocos, con su dosis de hidrato refinado en cada comida.

Esto es un error garrafal.

Estas limitando los nutrientes necesarios para desarrollar ese niño y el resultado es que el niño los va a coger de la madre debilitando musculatuta, huesos y dientes.

Estas intentando limitar las subidas de azucar en sangre y la resistencia a la insulina, metiendo en computo global 50% de carbos.

Esto ultimo nunca se si es inutilidad o mala fe.

La cosa es simple, como base hay que meter toda la grasa y proteina que la madre se pueda comer y limitar los carbos.

Con legumbres patatas y arroz deberia tener carbos de sobra y el resto mucha verdura y frutos secos que van a dar carbos buenos y mucho calcio.

Luego si un fin de semana que come una pizza o unos espaguetis carbonara no pasa nada pero a diario la insulina estaria en orden.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Jun 2020)

Mi mujer problemas de obesidad 0, hidratos pocos, alguna tostada de desayuno y poco más a lo largo del día que no salga de tomate, fruta y ya... Tiene ntecedentes familiares de diabetes tipo 2 en la rama materna. Come 3-4 veces al día (es decir que como mucho a veces merienda).

Por lo demás no hay problemas de salida xq será cesárea programada. El resto en general creo que cumple mejor que yo los preceptos de este hilo, apenas procesados aunqneu a mi gusto tira demasiado a veces de lo vegetal (legumbre, patata, calabaza) que tiene un hermano medio vegano y un poco soyboy (reniego de comer soja texturizada y mierdas varias) 

A la pregunta de xq se inhibe la lipolisis creo q tiene que ver con las rutas mtor y ampk.


----------



## cholesfer (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Mi mujer problemas de obesidad 0, hidratos pocos, alguna tostada de desayuno y poco más a lo largo del día que no salga de tomate, fruta y ya... Tiene ntecedentes familiares de diabetes tipo 2 en la rama materna. Come 3-4 veces al día (es decir que como mucho a veces merienda).
> 
> Por lo demás no hay problemas de salida xq será cesárea programada. El resto en general creo que cumple mejor que yo los preceptos de este hilo, apenas procesados aunqneu a mi gusto tira demasiado a veces de lo vegetal (legumbre, patata, calabaza) que tiene un hermano medio vegano y un poco soyboy (reniego de comer soja texturizada y mierdas varias)
> 
> A la pregunta de xq se inhibe la lipolisis creo q tiene que ver con las rutas mtor y ampk.



Perdona que me metan donde no me llaman y desvíe el hilo, pero cesárea programada es una salvajada.

El ser humano debe salir y nacer cuando deba salir y nacer, no cuando un médico tenga hueco.

El sistema inmunológico del bebé va a depender de dos cosas, primero de cómo de rica y desarrollada sea su flora intestinal, y eso va a depender en gran medida de la flora vaginal de la madre. Si nace por cesárea será cero.

Segundo del tiempo de lactancia, donde lo ideal son 24 meses.

Repito, perdoname, y no es mi intención molestar, pero a veces los "desarrollos y adelantos" técnicos y médicos son barbaridades que contradicen las leyes básicas de la naturaleza y el ser humano. 

Saludos.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Jun 2020)

cholesfer dijo:


> Perdona que me metan donde no me llaman y desvíe el hilo, pero cesárea programada es una salvajada.
> 
> El ser humano debe salir y nacer cuando deba salir y nacer, no cuando un médico tenga hueco.
> 
> ...



Ojalá pudiéramos pero ella está operada de miomas con apertura de cavidad y con el primero pensábamos que iba a ser parto natural y el último día de monitores nos dijeron que nanai, nos fuimos a otro hospital y nos recomendaron lo mismo que mejor cesárea, asiq este segundo también será programada, no nos queda otra.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ojalá pudiéramos pero ella está operada de miomas con apertura de cavidad y con el primero pensábamos que iba a ser parto natural y el último día de monitores nos dijeron que nanai, nos fuimos a otro hospital y nos recomendaron lo mismo que mejor cesárea, asiq este segundo también será programada, no nos queda otra.



Tb hicimos lo de la gasa y le restregamos bien por la la boca y nariz cuando nació, aún así hay vías para que microbiota de la madre pase a través de la leche materna.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Jun 2020)

Con ese peso lo mejor que puedes hacer es ayunar


----------



## cholesfer (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ojalá pudiéramos pero ella está operada de miomas con apertura de cavidad y con el primero pensábamos que iba a ser parto natural y el último día de monitores nos dijeron que nanai, nos fuimos a otro hospital y nos recomendaron lo mismo que mejor cesárea, asiq este segundo también será programada, no nos queda otra.



Bueno, lo importante es que todo salga bien, seguro que si.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Punzante (14 Jun 2020)

Buenas.


Mi aportación al hilo.
Inicié dieta baja en HC y casi cero procesados en octubre pasado tras leer todo el hilo en menos de un mes.


Primeras dos semanas de mono de pan (ya no tomaba azúcar hace un año y muy pocos dulces) que pasé bien con frutos secos a media mañana.


Ectomorfo con poca barriguilla y mínimo flotador abdominal, trabajo semisedentario, muy poco deporte previo y un tirillas; más de 50 tacos, sin patologías previas (bueno, colesterol entre 215-230 desde siempre).
Talla 1.77; perdí 2 kilos en 2 meses y quedé en 73-74 kg y de ahí no me muevo.
He aumentado bastante (cuando puedo) el ejercicio (3-4 veces/semana 40 minutos de gimnasia sencilla en casa con mancuernas, abdominales, fondos, sentadillas) y 2 veces/semana de bicicleta (estática 40 minutos al 95-100% de intensidad de FC máx y aumentando resistencia paulatinamente, o bici mtb 60-90 minutos a 80-90% de FC máx.); no pierdo más peso pues estoy aumentando masa muscular de forma evidente.


Hago tres comidas al día (ya haré 2, cuando pueda organizarme); nada de picoteo ni hambre entre horas a partir de las dos primeras semanas; creo que entro y salgo de cetosis cada dos por tres por el olor corporal; ningún efecto secundario negativo por la dieta (náuseas, cefaleas, estreñimiento,...).
He notado una espectacular mejoría en la capacidad de procesamiento mental.


#Dieta:


Si contara calorías, calculo que tomaría unas 1200-1500 calorías más que antes.


Nada de pan; empleo harina de garbanzos hecha en casa para croquetas, lasaña, rebozados,...
Todo cocinado en casa con robot cocina, horno,...


-Desayuno:
bol grande de ensalada con 1 aguacate, 1 cucharada sopera de semillas lino molidas, 1 huevo cocido, asadillo pimientos casero, aceitunas, queso oveja puro (de verdad), AOVE a destajo, 1 lata de caballa o sardinas o atún (retiro aceite de la lata) o de hígado de bacalao (si echo la última, no añado AOVE), un par de lonchas de jamón ibérico.
1 plátano.
Una taza (100ml) de leche fresca entera de lidl con 1 cucharada sopera de cacao puro casa luker (grasa 22-24% y no alcalinizado).
Frutos secos: pipas girasol naturales sin sal, 8 nueces peladas, cacahuetes salados (alterno a veces anacardos, almendras, o avellanas a cambio de las nueces).


-Comida:
Verduras naturales cocinadas en casa con bien de AOVE, ahora puede ser un buen gazpacho; un buen trozo de carne.
Fruta: suelen ser fresas, o naranja; ahora puede ser sandía, en verano será una raja de melón u otra pieza del tiempo.
Un trozo de mantequilla kerrygold.


-Cena:
Buena ración de crucíferas con bien de AOVE; ensalada, pescado al vapor con ali oli casero.


Aún no he podido realizar analítica por el jaleo del coronavirus.


Ójala haya servido para todos el aporte.
Espero opiniones, críticas, rectificaciones.


----------



## Panko21 (14 Jun 2020)

Yo hoy debería haber rmuerto, ayuno de 22 horas y me he ido a correo 30 minutos y a la vuelta salmón, calabacín con queso y bacon y chocolate 85 y tan feliz


----------



## Cormac (14 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ojalá pudiéramos pero ella está operada de miomas con apertura de cavidad y con el primero pensábamos que iba a ser parto natural y el último día de monitores nos dijeron que nanai, nos fuimos a otro hospital y nos recomendaron lo mismo que mejor cesárea, asiq este segundo también será programada, no nos queda otra.



Habéis hecho lo que debíais. Ir a otro médico y consultarlo. Si os han dicho lo mismo y estáis confirmes convencidos es lo que toca.
El consejo del otro forero, es muy peligroso. No hace tanto una de las cosas mas peligrosas que había tanto para el niño como la madre era el momento del parto.


----------



## Panko21 (15 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Habéis hecho lo que debíais. Ir a otro médico y consultarlo. Si os han dicho lo mismo y estáis confirmes convencidos es lo que toca.
> El consejo del otro forero, es muy peligroso. No hace tanto una de las cosas mas peligrosas que había tanto para el niño como la madre era el momento del parto.



Nos fuimos de urgencia a otro hospital y nos pegaron la bronca xq buscábamos otro diagnostico por la cara, pero nos dieron cita para el dia siguiente con el equipo de cirugía y partos del hospital, nos dijeron que podíamos intentarlo pero que al mínimo signo de problemas la abrían igualmente y no iba a ser tan agradable. Al final decidimos que mas seguro para ambos era hacerla programada, y con el segundo iremos al mismo hospital para lo mismo.


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Nos fuimos de urgencia a otro hospital y nos pegaron la bronca xq buscábamos otro diagnostico por la cara, pero nos dieron cita para el dia siguiente con el equipo de cirugía y partos del hospital, nos dijeron que podíamos intentarlo pero que al mínimo signo de problemas la abrían igualmente y no iba a ser tan agradable. Al final decidimos que mas seguro para ambos era hacerla programada, y con el segundo iremos al mismo hospital para lo mismo.



Si que es cierto que algunos hospitales privados, buscan hacerte una cesárea para poder encularle al seguro los gastos de quirófano. 
También hay médicos que a la mínima te meten cesárea. 
Podéis ir a otro ginecólogo si todavía no lo tenéis claro. Está demostrado que el parto natural tiene sus ventajas, pero cuando toca ir a cesárea es lo que hay.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Si que es cierto que algunos hospitales privados, buscan hacerte una cesárea para poder encularle al seguro los gastos de quirófano.
> También hay médicos que a la mínima te meten cesárea.
> Podéis ir a otro ginecólogo si todavía no lo tenéis claro. Está demostrado que el parto natural tiene sus ventajas, pero cuando toca ir a cesárea es lo que hay.



no se, a mi me da que médicos y enfermeras prefieren no atender partos en fin de semana.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Una pregunta Smiling, se ha hablado mucho del mecanismo que impide la lipolisis con insulina alta.
> 
> Podrias explicarlo o decirme donde lo puedo leer con detalle?



Insulin Inhibits Lipolysis in Adipocytes via the Evolutionarily Conserved mTORC1-Egr1-ATGL-Mediated Pathway.

Pubmed o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Jun 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Mi mujer problemas de obesidad 0, hidratos pocos, alguna tostada de desayuno y poco más a lo largo del día que no salga de tomate, fruta y ya... Tiene ntecedentes familiares de diabetes tipo 2 en la rama materna. Come 3-4 veces al día (es decir que como mucho a veces merienda).
> 
> Por lo demás no hay problemas de salida xq será cesárea programada. El resto en general creo que cumple mejor que yo los preceptos de este hilo, apenas procesados aunqneu a mi gusto tira demasiado a veces de lo vegetal (legumbre, patata, calabaza) que tiene un hermano medio vegano y un poco soyboy (reniego de comer soja texturizada y mierdas varias)
> 
> A la pregunta de xq se inhibe la lipolisis creo q tiene que ver con las rutas mtor y ampk.



Que no se agobie entonces con mantener a rajatabla la glucemia, que la mía se tiró un embarazo de ansiedad innecesaria por su obsesión con el control, y el resultado es que, con 9 meses que va a hacer la criatura, todavía no ha recuperado el peso pre-embarazo

(Sí, han leído bien, mi santa no coge kilos en el embarazo, los pierde. Tras parir se quedó en 45 con el bolso al hombro, que parecía la espina de Santa Lucía, y aún hoy cuando marca la báscula 48 sale a contármelo extasiada)


----------



## FernandoEsteso (16 Jun 2020)

*HOLA BUSCO AL GORDITO HOMOSEXUAL @Karlos Smith *


----------



## Chimpu (16 Jun 2020)

ESTÁS GORDO TETE

Deberias pesar unos 95 kg máximo

Que es arroz lavado?


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (17 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que no se agobie entonces con mantener a rajatabla la glucemia, que la mía se tiró un embarazo de ansiedad innecesaria por su obsesión con el control, y el resultado es que, con 9 meses que va a hacer la criatura, todavía no ha recuperado el peso pre-embarazo
> 
> (Sí, han leído bien, mi santa no coge kilos en el embarazo, los pierde. Tras parir se quedó en 45 con el bolso al hombro, que parecía la espina de Santa Lucía, y aún hoy cuando marca la báscula 48 sale a contármelo extasiada)



No te cansas tú y el otro puto retrasado del karlos smith de hablar de lo mismo y retroalimentar esta puta paletada que mi tía de 91 años se descojona de vosotros comiendo pastelitos sin problema??

Vaya calidad de vida de asnos, os suprimís la hormona del hambre, coméis comida ultrasaciante sin hambre apenas, perdéis la ilusión por comer bien, qué vidas más tristes


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Jun 2020)

Un apunte, y es de cocina, más que de nutrición. Cuando el arroz está en el paquete los granos se frotan unos contra otros y se genera un polvillo, que hace que el arroz se pegue unos granos con otros al cocinarlo. Al lavarlo bien con agua templada varios enjuagues y dejarlo unos 10 minutos en remojo antes del último aclarado, lo que haces es quitar el polvo, el almidón soluble aparece en el proceso de cocerlo.

Si quieres reducir el contenido en almidón del arroz, puedes cocerlo como he explicado antes, dejarlo que se enfríe, meterlo en la nevera. Al día siguiente, pones un poco de aceite que no sea de oliva en una sartén a fuego vivo y lo salteas unos minutos con verduras, pollo, o lo que consideres. Es como el arroz frito de los restaurantes chinos. Una parte importante del almidón del arroz se ha vuelto almidón resistente, con lo cual tu cuerpo no lo absorbe y además es beneficioso para tu flora bacteriana. No saltees arroz recién cocido, porque el resultado es una mierda.

Esto parece un rollo de hacer. No lo es si haces un kilo de golpe y lo congelas en bolsas. Cuando quieres arroz, sacas una bolsa, la fríes y hasta luego.

El arroz español es diferente de los arroces asiáticos. En el mundo hay como 500 variedades de arroz. En España nuestro arroz requiere que primero lo frías y luego lo cuezas. En Asia el arroz (jazmin, basmati, etc) primero se cuece y luego se saltea. Un kg de arroz español cuesta unos 0.80 y un arroz asiático de buena calidad puede costar 2.50. Si vas a probar el proceso que te digo, vale la pena que lo hagas con arroz basmati, por ejemplo. Si te salen 10 raciones, la diferencia es muy poca, la verdad.


----------



## veraburbu (17 Jun 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un apunte, y es de cocina, más que de nutrición. Cuando el arroz está en el paquete los granos se frotan unos contra otros y se genera un polvillo, que hace que el arroz se pegue unos granos con otros al cocinarlo. Al lavarlo bien con agua templada varios enjuagues y dejarlo unos 10 minutos en remojo antes del último aclarado, lo que haces es quitar el polvo, el almidón soluble aparece en el proceso de cocerlo.
> 
> Si quieres reducir el contenido en almidón del arroz, puedes cocerlo como he explicado antes, dejarlo que se enfríe, meterlo en la nevera. Al día siguiente, pones un poco de aceite que no sea de oliva en una sartén a fuego vivo y lo salteas unos minutos con verduras, pollo, o lo que consideres. Es como el arroz frito de los restaurantes chinos. Una parte importante del almidón del arroz se ha vuelto almidón resistente, con lo cual tu cuerpo no lo absorbe y además es beneficioso para tu flora bacteriana. No saltees arroz recién cocido, porque el resultado es una mierda.
> 
> ...



Eso hago yo.
Solía utilizar el arroz LARGO de SOS, pero desde hace meses ha desaparecido de todas las tiendas y grandes superficies ¿Alguien sabe por qué? No encuentro otro que me quede igual.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Jun 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Eso hago yo.
> Solía utilizar el arroz LARGO de SOS, pero desde hace meses ha desaparecido de todas las tiendas y grandes superficies ¿Alguien sabe por qué? No encuentro otro que me quede igual.



Tienes un basmati en el dia% que está bien, va en una caja de cartón. Y en el Eroski hay uno en un paquete de plástico azul que también queda de puta madre.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Jun 2020)

Rotacion de conejas dijo:


> No te cansas tú y el otro puto retrasado del karlos smith de hablar de lo mismo y retroalimentar esta puta paletada que mi tía de 91 años se descojona de vosotros comiendo pastelitos sin problema??
> 
> Vaya calidad de vida de asnos, os suprimís la hormona del hambre, coméis comida ultrasaciante sin hambre apenas, perdéis la ilusión por comer bien, qué vidas más tristes



Tontaco tontaqueando.
Estás tú p'hablar de cansineo, y de no tener nada mejor que hacer que venir a molestar.
Anda a escardar cebollinos, tarugo.


----------



## Gort (17 Jun 2020)

Hacía tiempo que no sentía una sensación de hambre aguda y me había olvidado totalmente de sentirla hasta que ayer por la mañana tomé unas fresas y un plátano a eso de las nueve y media. A las dos horas me entró un desmayo y una sensación lejanamente familiar de querer comerme un elefante. Aún así, fui disciplinada y aguanté estoicamente sin comer nada hasta llegar a casa a las dos de la tarde.

Me han regalado fruta y me sabía mal tirarla, de ahí que decidiera saltarme mi rutina diaria de no comer nada hasta el mediodía y no desperdiciar esa fruta que ya se estaba poniendo pasada. Me llamó mucho la atención volver a sentir picos de hambre tras meses de comer con verdadero apetito pero sin ansiedad. 

Por lo demás, tras unos cuatro o cinco meses de seguir este estilo de vida, todo son mejoras, adiós definitivo a las migrañas, una claridad mental que creo han notado hasta en el trabajo, sistema nervioso más calmado, duermo mucho mejor, no siento somnolencia en todo el día (cuando antes era algo común), la piel visiblemente mejor de aspecto, tenía un pequeño picor en una mejilla desde los 20 años (hace más de tres décadas) que intentaba siempre aliviar con una pomada cada dos o tres semanas que me daba como una crisis de picor y rojez, y hace ya meses que dicho picor, que yo atribuía a nervios o estrés, se ha ido. Y eso que antes de profundizar en un régimen bajo en carbohidratos, ya no comía pan ni harinas ni abusaba del azúcar. Me siento genial. Y lo mejor de todo es que los alimentos que tomo ahora, grasas buenas, proteínas y pocos carbohidratos y de calidad, me encantan y me resultan apetitosos y deliciosos. Una vez acostumbras al cuerpo y al paladar a estos hábitos nutricionales, te das cuenta de que el organismo funciona como una máquina perfecta que recupera el equilibrio perdido.


----------



## homega (17 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no sentía una sensación de hambre aguda y me había olvidado totalmente de sentirla hasta que ayer por la mañana tomé unas fresas y un plátano a eso de las nueve y media. A las dos horas me entró un desmayo y una sensación lejanamente familiar de querer comerme un elefante. Aún así, fui disciplinada y aguanté estoicamente sin comer nada hasta llegar a casa a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> Me han regalado fruta y me sabía mal tirarla, de ahí que decidiera saltarme mi rutina diaria de no comer nada hasta el mediodía y no desperdiciar esa fruta que ya se estaba poniendo pasada. Me llamó mucho la atención volver a sentir picos de hambre tras meses de comer con verdadero apetito pero sin ansiedad.
> 
> Por lo demás, tras unos cuatro o cinco meses de seguir este estilo de vida, todo son mejoras, adiós definitivo a las migrañas, una claridad mental que creo han notado hasta en el trabajo, sistema nervioso más calmado, duermo mucho mejor, no siento somnolencia en todo el día (cuando antes era algo común), la piel visiblemente mejor de aspecto, tenía un pequeño picor en una mejilla desde los 20 años (hace más de tres décadas) que intentaba siempre aliviar con una pomada cada dos o tres semanas que me daba como una crisis de picor y rojez, y hace ya meses que dicho picor, que yo atribuía a nervios o estrés, se ha ido. Y eso que antes de profundizar en un régimen bajo en carbohidratos, ya no comía pan ni harinas ni abusaba del azúcar. Me siento genial. Y lo mejor de todo es que los alimentos que tomo ahora, grasas buenas, proteínas y pocos carbohidratos y de calidad, me encantan y me resultan apetitosos y deliciosos. Una vez acostumbras al cuerpo y al paladar a estos hábitos nutricionales, te das cuenta de que el organismo funciona como una máquina perfecta que recupera el equilibrio perdido.



En este hilo los maricones crecen como setas. Es la zona gay del foro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Jun 2020)

homega dijo:


> En este hilo los maricones crecen como setas. Es la zona gay del foro.



No estoy al día en teoría de género, pero diría que por definición una MUJER no puede ser maricón, y tal.


----------



## Gort (18 Jun 2020)

Algo que también me pasa pero esto no sé si es atribuible al estilo de vida bajo en carbohidratos con ayuno intermitente es que, pese a que voy a cumplir 52 años, no noto ningún síntoma de menopausia : sigo menstruando con normalidad todos los meses, no siento molestias típicas de esta etapa como sofocos ni cambios de humor, etc. Sin duda, llegará la amenorrea tarde o temprano, y quizás todas las molestias que conlleva, pero me resulta también llamativo que no haya sufrido aún síntomas de menopausia a mi edad. Casi todas las mujeres que conozco a mi alrededor dejaron de tener la regla entre los 45 y los 49 años, pero supongo que hasta los 55 estoy dentro de la normalidad. Está genial no haber padecido sintomatología de premenopausia y menopausia hasta ahora y supongo que un régimen nutricional como el que aquí nos ocupa algo tendrá que ver. Siempre me he cuidado bastante a lo largo de mi vida.


----------



## Gort (18 Jun 2020)

Perdón por escribir en mensajes distintos, es según me voy acordando de cosas en plan testimonio por si a alguien le resulta útil de alguna manera.

También me suplemento diariamente con jalea real con vitaminas (Revital vitaminado forte), aceite de hígado de bacalao, colágeno con zinc, resveratrol y vitamina C (Vegan Collagen Advanced Weight World), cúrcuma orgánica + Bioperine, resveratrol (Revidox Stilvid 84%) y espolvoreo canela al cacao puro que me tomo todas las mañanas.

Evidentemente, no me creo a salvo de nada, pero hago lo que puedo por conservar la salud y la buena calidad de vida. Pasar cada día sin molestias ni achaques físicos ni mentales creo que es lo que más contribuye a celebrar estar vivo aún en este valle de lágrimas.


----------



## Rotacion de conejas (18 Jun 2020)

Entro a reirme de todos los frikis gordacos de mierda con TCA varios que teneis

Me acabo de ventilar dos de estos tras hacer un entreno de dominadas




Igualito el disfrute a vosotros con vuestras marranadas llenas de grasa sin hidratos ultrasacientes que las comeis sin hambre



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tontaco tontaqueando.
> Estás tú p'hablar de cansineo, y de no tener nada mejor que hacer que venir a molestar.
> Anda a escardar cebollinos, tarugo.



La paradoja asiatica jajaja. Hemos pasado de la paradoja asiatica a la paradoja italiana, todo es paradoja para ti    Vuestra teoría es que el arroz de ahí tiene menos IG y lo comen frió.

Las harinas tienen muchos más hidratos que el arroz, da igual que uspuestamente la coman al dente, tienen una barbaridad (bajo vuestro criterio) de hidratos y mira los italianos que longevos y sin ser gordos como tú o el grasitas

Vuestros estudios de que las harinas inflaman y causan obesidad tienen el mismo sesgo que usan los veganos para decir que los omnivoros son menos sanos. Coger personas al azar sedentarias, malos habitos, que quizá beban mucho o fumen, y tomen harinas, lo comparan con gente que se cuida mucho y no come harinas 

Si tienes buenos habitos puedes comer harinas que no solo no pasa nada sino que es más sano, porque por mucho que os joda la piramide nutricional de que hay que comer muchos hidratos ES CIERTA


----------



## rory (21 Jun 2020)

En mi caso no me sientan bien los lácteos, me producen moco y dolor articular. Después de varias pruebas y de leer a Seignalet, lo dejé.
Cuando retomo algún tipo de lácteo, vuelven los dolores articulares.

No sé qué opináis sobre el requesón. Creo que es de lo único que podría comer.


----------



## Gort (22 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> En mi caso no me sientan bien los lácteos, me producen moco y dolor articular. Después de varias pruebas y de leer a Seignalet, lo dejé.
> Cuando retomo algún tipo de lácteo, vuelven los dolores articulares.
> 
> No sé qué opináis sobre el requesón. Creo que es de lo único que podría comer.



No te puedo decir nada sobre el requesón en particular ya que a mí todos los lácteos nunca me sentaron mal, vamos, que yo haya notado, desde la leche hasta el queso maduro. Aún así, hará un mes dejé de tomar leche (o, mejor dicho, un brebaje blanco en tetrabrik lleno de vitaminas, omega3 y azúcar) para ver si realmente no me hacía daño alguno y sí que he notado mejor aspecto en la piel, sobre todo, en el rostro, pero no sé si esto es debido a dejar de consumir el dichoso brebaje.

Reemplacé al principio por probióticos sin azúcar ni añadidos, y ahora, de vez en cuando, tomo kéfir ecológico de cabra, que, en mi opinión, está asqueroso y mi paladar no logra acostumbrarse al sabor, pero sé que reporta muchos beneficios a la flora bacteriana intestinal y refuerza las defensas. Quizá sea mejor opción nutricional que el requesón.

Cada vez consumo menos lácteos, creo que, a partir de una edad, al sistema digestivo le cuesta más digerirlos. Pero sí que suelo consumir algún tipo de queso graso y maduro. Hay un cheddar en el Aldi que es una verdadera exquisitez para gourmets y que tiene varios premios: Lye Cross Farm West Country Farmhouse Vintage Cheddar, de Somerset, con una maduración de hasta 15 meses. Tiene 34 gr de grasa y 25 gr de proteínas por cada 100 gramos y nada de hidratos de carbono. Con un buen Rioja de crianza marida a la perfección. Está en la sección de lácteos refrigerados. Yo siempre escojo el que tiene una vaca pintada de azul en el envoltorio, ya que el de la vaca roja lleva menos tiempo de maduración.


----------



## rory (22 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> No te puedo decir nada sobre el requesón en particular ya que a mí todos los lácteos nunca me sentaron mal, vamos, que yo haya notado, desde la leche hasta el queso maduro. Aún así, hará un mes dejé de tomar leche (o, mejor dicho, un brebaje blanco en tetrabrik lleno de vitaminas, omega3 y azúcar) para ver si realmente no me hacía daño alguno y sí que he notado mejor aspecto en la piel, sobre todo, en el rostro, pero no sé si esto es debido a dejar de consumir el dichoso brebaje.
> 
> Reemplacé al principio por probióticos sin azúcar ni añadidos, y ahora, de vez en cuando, tomo kéfir ecológico de cabra, que, en mi opinión, está asqueroso y mi paladar no logra acostumbrarse al sabor, pero sé que reporta muchos beneficios a la flora bacteriana intestinal y refuerza las defensas. Quizá sea mejor opción nutricional que el requesón.
> 
> Cada vez consumo menos lácteos, creo que, a partir de una edad, al sistema digestivo le cuesta más digerirlos. Pero sí que suelo consumir algún tipo de queso graso y maduro. Hay un cheddar en el Aldi que es una verdadera exquisitez para gourmets y que tiene varios premios: Lye Cross Farm West Country Farmhouse Vintage Cheddar, de Somerset, con una maduración de hasta 15 meses. Tiene 34 gr de grasa y 25 gr de proteínas por cada 100 gramos y nada de hidratos de carbono. Con un buen Rioja de crianza marida a la perfección. Está en la sección de lácteos refrigerados. Yo siempre escojo el que tiene una vaca pintada de azul en el envoltorio, ya que el de la vaca roja lleva menos tiempo de maduración.



Ya me has jodido.... Estoy imaginando ese cheddar....


----------



## tarchan (23 Jun 2020)

rory dijo:


> Ya me has jodido.... Estoy imaginando ese cheddar....



Cojonudo y a buen precio, nada como un surtido de buenos quesos para una cena, aunque yo si que suelo acompañar con un poco de pan artesanal.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Perdón por escribir en mensajes distintos, es según me voy acordando de cosas en plan testimonio por si a alguien le resulta útil de alguna manera.
> 
> También me suplemento diariamente con jalea real con vitaminas (Revital vitaminado forte), aceite de hígado de bacalao, colágeno con zinc, resveratrol y vitamina C (Vegan Collagen Advanced Weight World), cúrcuma orgánica + Bioperine, resveratrol (Revidox Stilvid 84%) y espolvoreo canela al cacao puro que me tomo todas las mañanas.
> 
> Evidentemente, no me creo a salvo de nada, pero hago lo que puedo por conservar la salud y la buena calidad de vida. Pasar cada día sin molestias ni achaques físicos ni mentales creo que es lo que más contribuye a celebrar estar vivo aún en este valle de lágrimas.



El resveratrol con nombres comeciales es muy pobre, el Revidox acabo de ver que son 8 mg diarios. La dosis de una mujer de 55 años no debe ser menor de 50 mg y mejor pensar en 100. Para que el Revidox te haga algo tienes que tomarte 15 pastillas diarias. A 20 euros el paquete, la ruina.

En casa, mi mujer y yo tomamos el de HSN, marca blanca. Fenomenal.

120 cápsulas por 15 euros.
⟪HSN⟫ Comprar Resveratrol 120mg - Antioxidante Natural

Si tienes pareja, hay de 200 mg.


----------



## Gort (26 Jun 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El resveratrol con nombres comeciales es muy pobre, el Revidox acabo de ver que son 8 mg diarios. La dosis de una mujer de 55 años no debe ser menor de 50 mg y mejor pensar en 100. Para que el Revidox te haga algo tienes que tomarte 15 pastillas diarias. A 20 euros el paquete, la ruina.
> 
> En casa, mi mujer y yo tomamos el de HSN, marca blanca. Fenomenal.
> 
> ...



Te lo agradezco de veras, antonio estrada, ya que, efectivamente, me parece poca la cantidad de resveratrol que lleva el Revidox y es muy caro. Pero no conocía otro con mejor propaganda. Voy a probar el que me recomiendas y ya te contaré.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Te lo agradezco de veras, antonio estrada, ya que, efectivamente, me parece poca la cantidad de resveratrol que lleva el Revidox y es muy caro. Pero no conocía otro con mejor propaganda. Voy a probar el que me recomiendas y ya te contaré.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi mujer toma ese de 120 mg y está muy contenta. Tiene aún 39, pero no se le dan ni de coña.


----------



## robergarc (29 Jun 2020)

Ahora que anda Gort por aquí lanzo pregunta relativa a una mujer, compañera de claustro y amiga.

Mujer, como digo. 40 años, dos hijos ya crecidos. Con sobrepeso, 1.50 altura y 63 kg, lo que da un IMC de 28. Hipotiroidismo, desde hace muchos años, me dice, TSH sobre 4.5, tratándose con Eutirox 100 a diario. Hizo, según me dice, varias veces la dieta Dukan, con muy buenos resultados tras el primer hijo, pero sin éxito relevante, más allá de 2 o 3 kilos, tras el segundo. Ahora estancada y viéndose en la trampa de que tales dietas le resultan cada vez menos efectivas: tarda más tiempo en bajar esos 2 o 3 kilos y los recupera en menos.

Su menú diario es algo tal que así (obviamente, desconozco si me dice la verdad o no, aunque asumamos que sí, ya que sería absurdo que me mintiera a la vez que me pide que le haga esta consulta):

Desayuno: yogur natural con avena y cortado con sacarina.
Media mañana: cortado con sacarina.
Comida: Carne o legumbres (según día) y yogur natural de postre.
Merienda: no hace.
Cena: Pescado o algo de lateo (almejas, berberechos) y yogur natural con avena.

Un cuadro, ya veis. Come poco, engorda y se desespera. Tampoco come mal, ya que sólo muy ocasionalmente (según me cuenta, insisto) come pan, hidratos malos o harinas. No quiere ir a un nutricionista (es una tía lista y sabe que le darán la típica dieta idiota de la fotocopia y las galletas María del desayuno), no sabe si consultar con el endocrino al respecto (por si todo se deba a sus problemas de tiroides) o si ya dejar por imposible el asunto.

Dado que sabe que yo ando parcialmente en estos asuntos, me pregunta si para ella paleo sí o no, de qué manera, que cómo puede ser que ella que come eso engorde, que si paleo será buena o mala para su tiroides, que si ayuno sí o no; en resumen, me pregunta que, en función de sus circunstancias, ¿qué hace?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## bizarre (29 Jun 2020)

robergarc dijo:


> Ahora que anda Gort por aquí lanzo pregunta relativa a una mujer, compañera de claustro y amiga.
> 
> Mujer, como digo. 40 años, dos hijos ya crecidos. Con sobrepeso, 1.50 altura y 63 kg, lo que da un IMC de 28. Hipotiroidismo, desde hace muchos años, me dice, TSH sobre 4.5, tratándose con Eutirox 100 a diario. Hizo, según me dice, varias veces la dieta Dukan, con muy buenos resultados tras el primer hijo, pero sin éxito relevante, más allá de 2 o 3 kilos, tras el segundo. Ahora estancada y viéndose en la trampa de que tales dietas le resultan cada vez menos efectivas: tarda más tiempo en bajar esos 2 o 3 kilos y los recupera en menos.
> 
> ...



Que busque a la dietista Montse Reus, ella misma ha tenido hipotiroidismo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No estoy al día en teoría de género, pero diría que por definición una MUJER no puede ser maricón, y tal.



Podríamos decir que es una maricona desde un punto de vista alimenticio.
Si por tomarte algo de fruta se te descontrola el metabolismo...


----------



## Gort (29 Jun 2020)

robergarc dijo:


> Ahora que anda Gort por aquí lanzo pregunta relativa a una mujer, compañera de claustro y amiga.
> 
> Mujer, como digo. 40 años, dos hijos ya crecidos. Con sobrepeso, 1.50 altura y 63 kg, lo que da un IMC de 28. Hipotiroidismo, desde hace muchos años, me dice, TSH sobre 4.5, tratándose con Eutirox 100 a diario. Hizo, según me dice, varias veces la dieta Dukan, con muy buenos resultados tras el primer hijo, pero sin éxito relevante, más allá de 2 o 3 kilos, tras el segundo. Ahora estancada y viéndose en la trampa de que tales dietas le resultan cada vez menos efectivas: tarda más tiempo en bajar esos 2 o 3 kilos y los recupera en menos.
> 
> ...



Hola, robergarc, encantada de saludarte.

Respecto a tu compañera, creo que la dieta que sigue es un absoluto disparate y que no perdería nada por seguir una dieta alta en grasas buenas y baja en carbohidratos, con muchas verduras y hortalizas y frutos secos crudos, alimentos de verdad, saciantes y saludables, e incluyendo ayuno intermitente al menos 16:8. Que pruebe un mes al menos, no le perjudicará, al contrario, tiene mucho que ganar (y no me refiero al peso, je).

¿Por qué no le remites a que lea este hilo desde el principio? Le puede servir de mucha ayuda, orientación y ánimo.


----------



## lost_77 (30 Jun 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El resveratrol con nombres comeciales es muy pobre, el Revidox acabo de ver que son 8 mg diarios. La dosis de una mujer de 55 años no debe ser menor de 50 mg y mejor pensar en 100. Para que el Revidox te haga algo tienes que tomarte 15 pastillas diarias. A 20 euros el paquete, la ruina.
> 
> En casa, mi mujer y yo tomamos el de HSN, marca blanca. Fenomenal.
> 
> ...



Buenas ¿Para qué la tomáis? Y sobre todo, ¿de dónde sacáis esa dosis?


----------



## nief (30 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Hola, robergarc, encantada de saludarte.
> 
> Respecto a tu compañera, creo que la dieta que sigue es un absoluto disparate y que no perdería nada por seguir una dieta alta en grasas buenas y baja en carbohidratos, con muchas verduras y hortalizas y frutos secos crudos, alimentos de verdad, saciantes y saludables, e incluyendo ayuno intermitente al menos 16:8. Que pruebe un mes al menos, no le perjudicará, al contrario, tiene mucho que ganar (y no me refiero al peso, je).
> 
> ¿Por qué no le remites a que lea este hilo desde el principio? Le puede servir de mucha ayuda, orientación y ánimo.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con su analisis.

Mas grasas saludables. Fuera legumbres y avena.

Yo tomo yogurt griego con fresas o nueces de postre (saciante a morir)
Cafe con nata y sin edulcorantes.
Y si apoyo 100% ayuno intermintente diario. 24h 1 vez por esemana y si es posible 72h cada 3 meses.

Saludos


----------



## Biruelo HDP (30 Jun 2020)

nief dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con su analisis.
> 
> Mas grasas saludables. Fuera legumbres y avena.
> 
> ...



No es "saciante a morir", retrasado. Es una puta bomba calórica que te llena porque engorda a tope.

Estos retrasados que ahora van diciendo que se ponen hasta el culo de grasa "saludable" son ridículos. Da mal rollo leerlos porque ves la cantidad de imbéciles que hay en España.


----------



## robergarc (30 Jun 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Hola, robergarc, encantada de saludarte.
> 
> Respecto a tu compañera, creo que la dieta que sigue es un absoluto disparate y que no perdería nada por seguir una dieta alta en grasas buenas y baja en carbohidratos, con muchas verduras y hortalizas y frutos secos crudos, alimentos de verdad, saciantes y saludables, e incluyendo ayuno intermitente al menos 16:8. Que pruebe un mes al menos, no le perjudicará, al contrario, tiene mucho que ganar (y no me refiero al peso, je).
> 
> ¿Por qué no le remites a que lea este hilo desde el principio? Le puede servir de mucha ayuda, orientación y ánimo.



Un placer volver a hablar contigo, Gort. Muchas gracias por tu punto de vista; va en la misma línea de lo que yo pensaba. Mi amiga come muy poco y mal; el desbarre metabólico y hormonal que debe de tener es terrible. Le sugeriré leer el hilo entero desde el inicio.

Mil gracias.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Jul 2020)

lost_77 dijo:


> Buenas ¿Para qué la tomáis? Y sobre todo, ¿de dónde sacáis esa dosis?



El resveratrol es, básicamente, un antioxidante. Se obtiene de los taninos de algunas frutas: uva, grosellas y algunas frutas tropicales.

Efectos del resveratrol en la piel | Aplicaciones, fuentes y dosis

Hay estudios no concluyentes sobre la salud vascular.

La dosis debe estar por debajo de 5 grs diarios, se pueden leer estudios en función del peso que hablan de dosis óptima diaria de unos 2mg por kg de peso, lo que pone entorno a 100 mg para mujeres y 150-200 para hombres.


----------



## sada (1 Jul 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no sentía una sensación de hambre aguda y me había olvidado totalmente de sentirla hasta que ayer por la mañana tomé unas fresas y un plátano a eso de las nueve y media. A las dos horas me entró un desmayo y una sensación lejanamente familiar de querer comerme un elefante. Aún así, fui disciplinada y aguanté estoicamente sin comer nada hasta llegar a casa a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> Me han regalado fruta y me sabía mal tirarla, de ahí que decidiera saltarme mi rutina diaria de no comer nada hasta el mediodía y no desperdiciar esa fruta que ya se estaba poniendo pasada. Me llamó mucho la atención volver a sentir picos de hambre tras meses de comer con verdadero apetito pero sin ansiedad.
> 
> Por lo demás, tras unos cuatro o cinco meses de seguir este estilo de vida, todo son mejoras, adiós definitivo a las migrañas, una claridad mental que creo han notado hasta en el trabajo, sistema nervioso más calmado, duermo mucho mejor, no siento somnolencia en todo el día (cuando antes era algo común), la piel visiblemente mejor de aspecto, tenía un pequeño picor en una mejilla desde los 20 años (hace más de tres décadas) que intentaba siempre aliviar con una pomada cada dos o tres semanas que me daba como una crisis de picor y rojez, y hace ya meses que dicho picor, que yo atribuía a nervios o estrés, se ha ido. Y eso que antes de profundizar en un régimen bajo en carbohidratos, ya no comía pan ni harinas ni abusaba del azúcar. Me siento genial. Y lo mejor de todo es que los alimentos que tomo ahora, grasas buenas, proteínas y pocos carbohidratos y de calidad, me encantan y me resultan apetitosos y deliciosos. Una vez acostumbras al cuerpo y al paladar a estos hábitos nutricionales, te das cuenta de que el organismo funciona como una máquina perfecta que recupera el equilibrio perdido.



hola, me interesa mucho tu testimonio por similitud
que desayunas? que comes? puedes contarme con detalle? ejercicio?


----------



## Gort (1 Jul 2020)

Mira, sada, hago un desayuno procurando no crear picos de insulina: una cucharada de cacao puro en polvo disuelto en medio tazón de agua caliente, añado una dosis de jalea real, una porción pequeña de mantequilla y espolvoreo canela. Esto lo suelo tomar a las 7:30, unas 12 horas después de la cena de la jornada anterior. Aguanto perfectamente sin hambre toda la mañana en el trabajo hasta las 14 horas. Si algún día veo que necesito comer algo a media mañana, tomo un puñado de nueces, almendras o avellanas crudas.

A las 14 horas tomo un buen plato de carne o pescado con su grasa y/o verduras (brócoli, coles de Bruselas, etc) salteadas con bacon y mantequilla o AOVE, acompaño con tomates cherry, además tomo un puñado de frutos secos crudos. Así tiro perfectamente sin hambre ni sueño ni nada de eso hasta la cena, que siempre es entre las 18:30 y las 19:30, y que consiste en una gran ensalada con lechuga, tomate, pimiento rojo, aguacate, huevo duro, sardina en aceite de oliva o atún y bien regada con AOVE y una cucharada sopera de vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico con la madre. Puñado de pipas de calabaza y puñado de frutos secos crudos. A veces, tomo un trozo de chocolate 100% cacao.

Una vez a la semana tomo lentejas. También me gusta tomar una copita de Rioja crianza con algo de buen cheddar o queso de oveja maduro de Albarracín los sábados antes de comer. A veces, añado plátanos, patatas y arroz al menú semanal del mediodía si no quiero perder más peso. También me gusta mucho tomar arándanos frescos y otros frutos del bosque. Además, suelo consumir un frasco de medio litro de kéfir ecológico de cabra a la semana

Mi ejercicio físico es muy reducido y simple: antes iba al trabajo en bicicleta (14 km diarios de ruta montañosa), pero como ahora no tengo tiempo, me limito a pasar media hora subiendo y bajando una cuesta bastante pronunciada que hay delante de mi casa a ritmo acelerado todos los días, mejor con la fresca de la mañana y en ayunas. Soy mujer de mediana edad, de constitución pequeña, y creo que este ejercicio diario es suficiente para mí.

Bebo mucha agua. Suplemento diariamente con resveratrol, jalea real vitaminada, cúrcuma y bioperine (extracto de pimienta negra) y aceite de hígado de bacalao. 

Pregúntame más cosas si quieres.


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2020)

Biruelo HDP dijo:


> No es "saciante a morir", retrasado. Es una puta bomba calórica que te llena porque engorda a tope.
> 
> Estos retrasados que ahora van diciendo que se ponen hasta el culo de grasa "saludable" son ridículos. Da mal rollo leerlos porque ves la cantidad de imbéciles que hay en España.



Pues yo como asi

Y he bajado 8kg. Peso estable. Y en general me siento como haber rejuvenecido 20 años

Y lo mejor es lo buena que esta la comida


----------



## Biruelo HDP (1 Jul 2020)

nief dijo:


> Pues yo como asi
> 
> Y he bajado 8kg. Peso estable. Y en general me siento como haber rejuvenecido 20 años
> 
> Y lo mejor es lo buena que esta la comida



Claro claro, GILIPOLLAS dejad de mentir de una puta vez que la gente no es idiota.


----------



## nief (2 Jul 2020)

Biruelo HDP dijo:


> Claro claro, GILIPOLLAS dejad de mentir de una puta vez que la gente no es idiota.



Al ignore directo. Dos respuestas dos insultos. Yo a usted no le debo ya ninguna respuesta mas que un ignore.

Ni le digo adios


----------



## schulz (2 Jul 2020)

Eso es lo que tiene el Vino TINTO. No hace falta comprar nada..Lo mejor te tomas unos vinitos ( de vino joven ) y ya ta

Joder, cuantos inventos de lo ya INVENTADO. No comas basura de los gran des Super, y toma comida sencilla y natural.. Se acabo el sobre peso


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Jul 2020)

Burbuja: cuatro gatos multinick

Diría que como el 25% de los usuarios son Qualición


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Jul 2020)

schulz dijo:


> Eso es lo que tiene el Vino TINTO. No hace falta comprar nada..Lo mejor te tomas unos vinitos ( de vino joven ) y ya ta
> 
> Joder, cuantos inventos de lo ya INVENTADO. No comas basura de los gran des Super, y toma comida sencilla y natural.. Se acabo el sobre peso



Sí, unos 2 mg/l

Gran idea, beber diariamente 1 l de vino por kg de masa corporal...


----------



## sada (2 Jul 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Mira, sada, hago un desayuno procurando no crear picos de insulina: una cucharada de cacao puro en polvo disuelto en medio tazón de agua caliente, añado una dosis de jalea real, una porción pequeña de mantequilla y espolvoreo canela. Esto lo suelo tomar a las 7:30, unas 12 horas después de la cena de la jornada anterior. Aguanto perfectamente sin hambre toda la mañana en el trabajo hasta las 14 horas. Si algún día veo que necesito comer algo a media mañana, tomo un puñado de nueces, almendras o avellanas crudas.
> 
> A las 14 horas tomo un buen plato de carne o pescado con su grasa y/o verduras (brócoli, coles de Bruselas, etc) salteadas con bacon y mantequilla o AOVE, acompaño con tomates cherry, además tomo un puñado de frutos secos crudos. Así tiro perfectamente sin hambre ni sueño ni nada de eso hasta la cena, que siempre es entre las 18:30 y las 19:30, y que consiste en una gran ensalada con lechuga, tomate, pimiento rojo, aguacate, huevo duro, sardina en aceite de oliva o atún y bien regada con AOVE y una cucharada sopera de vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico con la madre. Puñado de pipas de calabaza y puñado de frutos secos crudos. A veces, tomo un trozo de chocolate 100% cacao.
> 
> ...



guau, ese mejunje mañanero a que sabe? a chocolate aguado? no tomas nada de pan de ningún tipo? nunca tomas arroz? si comes fuera?
enhorabuena x tu disciplina


----------



## Gort (2 Jul 2020)

sada dijo:


> guau, ese mejunje mañanero a que sabe? a chocolate aguado? no tomas nada de pan de ningún tipo? nunca tomas arroz? si comes fuera?
> enhorabuena x tu disciplina



Bueno, mi desayuno a mí me sabe rico. Depende del gusto de cada cual. Reconozco que, al principio, me costó acostumbrarme a tomar el cacao sin leche. Como dices, me sabía "aguado", pero también he aprendido a educar el paladar y la verdad es que ahora no lo cambiaría por nada.

Nunca le he visto sentido a comer pan. Me crié en una familia que no lo tomaba y siempre me sobró en la comida. Supongo que es algo cultural lo de tomar pan en las comidas.

En cuanto al arroz... puedo pasar semanas o meses sin comer. Sólo tomo arroz una vez a la semana si no quiero perder peso. Lo que sí me gusta mucho son las patatas: patatas blancas o gallegas. Me encantan estilo "revolconas" con mucho AOVE o mantequilla y añadir pimentón o trozos de bacon o torrezno. Pero suelo tomarlas una vez a la semana como mucho.

Por otro lado, no soy una persona que le guste comer fuera. Hará años que no voy a un restaurante... pero, bueno, si se diera la ocasión, pediría lo más saludable posible: un buen entrecot, salmón, verduras a la parrilla con aceite, ensalada...cosas así.

La verdad es que no tiene ningún mérito ya que este estilo de comida es, además de delicioso, altamante saciante, por lo que no tengo que tener autodisciplina alguna. Es superior el afán de tener buena salud cuando uno va llegando a según qué edad. Es lo que más me importa ahora sinceramente.


----------



## robergarc (2 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sí, unos 2 mg/l
> 
> Gran idea, beber diariamente 1 l de vino por kg de masa corporal...



Hola, Smiling, estaba esperando verte por aquí por si me puedes ayudar con mi duda. ¿Qué te parece mi consulta? ¿qué recomendarías en el caso que planteo? ¿un ejemplo somero de menú?

_Mujer, como digo. 40 años, dos hijos ya crecidos. Con sobrepeso, 1.50 altura y 63 kg, lo que da un IMC de 28. Hipotiroidismo, desde hace muchos años, me dice, TSH sobre 4.5, tratándose con Eutirox 100 a diario. Hizo, según me dice, varias veces la dieta Dukan, con muy buenos resultados tras el primer hijo, pero sin éxito relevante, más allá de 2 o 3 kilos, tras el segundo. Ahora estancada y viéndose en la trampa de que tales dietas le resultan cada vez menos efectivas: tarda más tiempo en bajar esos 2 o 3 kilos y los recupera en menos.

Su menú diario es algo tal que así (obviamente, desconozco si me dice la verdad o no, aunque asumamos que sí, ya que sería absurdo que me mintiera a la vez que me pide que le haga esta consulta):

Desayuno: yogur natural con avena y cortado con sacarina.
Media mañana: cortado con sacarina.
Comida: Carne o legumbres (según día) y yogur natural de postre.
Merienda: no hace.
Cena: Pescado o algo de lateo (almejas, berberechos) y yogur natural con avena.

Un cuadro, ya veis. Come poco, engorda y se desespera. Tampoco come mal, ya que sólo muy ocasionalmente (según me cuenta, insisto) come pan, hidratos malos o harinas. No quiere ir a un nutricionista (es una tía lista y sabe que le darán la típica dieta idiota de la fotocopia y las galletas María del desayuno), no sabe si consultar con el endocrino al respecto (por si todo se deba a sus problemas de tiroides) o si ya dejar por imposible el asunto.

Dado que sabe que yo ando parcialmente en estos asuntos, me pregunta si para ella paleo sí o no, de qué manera, que cómo puede ser que ella que come eso engorde, que si paleo será buena o mala para su tiroides, que si ayuno sí o no; en resumen, me pregunta que, en función de sus circunstancias, ¿qué hace?_

Muchas gracias.


----------



## saturn (2 Jul 2020)

Ahora lo q está haciendo furor en USA son las dietas q incluyen el ayuno (fasting). Por ejemplo, de las 24 horas q tiene el día, se puede comer durante 8 horas y luego las 16 restantes hay q ayunar.
Otra opción es ayunar un dia a la semana, tomando solo agua. Hay varias combinaciones.
No solo se pierde peso, según dicen cuando el cuerpo esta en ayuno devora tóxinas e incluso posibles células cancerosas, de manera que es un seguro de salud.


----------



## Gort (2 Jul 2020)

No todos los hidratos de carbono son malos, y menos si no se abusa de ellos, que es de lo que va este hilo: el abuso es perjudicial, sobre todo de azúcares simples. Y es obvio que no abuso de ellos. Pero bueno, ése sería mi problema.

Me crié en una familia española preocupada por la salud, y ya hace más de 40 años sabían que abusar del pan es nocivo. Por eso no se comía pan en mi casa y es algo que siempre agradeceré a mis padres. Solíamos tener siempre un platito con almendras crudas peladas en la mesa cuando comíamos.


----------



## sada (2 Jul 2020)

saturn dijo:


> Ahora lo q está haciendo furor en USA son las dietas q incluyen el ayuno (fasting). Por ejemplo, de las 24 horas q tiene el día, se puede comer durante 8 horas y luego las 16 restantes hay q ayunar.
> Otra opción es ayunar un dia a la semana, tomando solo agua. Hay varias combinaciones.
> No solo se pierde peso, según dicen cuando el cuerpo esta en ayuno devora tóxinas e incluso posibles células cancerosas, de manera que es un seguro de salud.



el ayuno intermitente, más antiguo que el ser humano


----------



## cholesfer (3 Jul 2020)

sada dijo:


> el ayuno intermitente, más antiguo que el ser humano



Cierto.

El problema es que para muchos seres humanos actuales, estar más de media hora sin llevarse nada a la boca ya es ayunar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jul 2020)

sada dijo:


> guau, ese mejunje mañanero a que sabe? a chocolate aguado? no tomas nada de pan de ningún tipo? nunca tomas arroz? si comes fuera?
> enhorabuena x tu disciplina



¿Mejunje mañanero? ¡HEREJE! Todo el mundo (no, qué va, sólo los frikis del cacao) sabe que la leche mata el fino aroma y sabor del cacao, que el chocolate hay que prepararlo con agua.

De ahí el libro "Como agua para chocolate".


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Jul 2020)

robergarc dijo:


> Hola, Smiling, estaba esperando verte por aquí por si me puedes ayudar con mi duda. ¿Qué te parece mi consulta? ¿qué recomendarías en el caso que planteo? ¿un ejemplo somero de menú?
> 
> _Mujer, como digo. 40 años, dos hijos ya crecidos. Con sobrepeso, 1.50 altura y 63 kg, lo que da un IMC de 28. Hipotiroidismo, desde hace muchos años, me dice, TSH sobre 4.5, tratándose con Eutirox 100 a diario. Hizo, según me dice, varias veces la dieta Dukan, con muy buenos resultados tras el primer hijo, pero sin éxito relevante, más allá de 2 o 3 kilos, tras el segundo. Ahora estancada y viéndose en la trampa de que tales dietas le resultan cada vez menos efectivas: tarda más tiempo en bajar esos 2 o 3 kilos y los recupera en menos.
> 
> ...



Un tiro a ciegas: ¿Es hirsuta?¿Le clarea el pelo?¿Le costó quedarse embarazada? Te preguntaría si tiene periodos irregulares, pero no sé si sois tan amigos...

Porque todas esas cosas, sumadas al sobrepeso y el hipotiroidismo, podrían ser Síndrome de Ovario Poliquístico.
El Dr. Fung acaba de sacar un libro sobre el SOP (en inglés, PCOS) y cómo tratarlo con dieta y ayuno.

Y si no es eso, pues al final lo que no falla nunca para perder kilos rebeldes es ayunar.
Empezar con una dieta baja en carbos y rica en grasas saludables (mejor rica en grasas que en proteinas) para ir haciendo el cuerpo, y cuando esté acostumbrada a la cetosis (si ha hecho Dukan no debería tardar), ir poco a poco abriendo la ventana de ayuno: 12 horas primero, luego 16, 22-24 (una comida al día) y más adelante puede intentar algún ayuno más largo.

Eso sí, que consulte con su médico el tema del eutirox, porque el ayuno facilita su absorción y habría que pensar en corregir la dosis.
Claro, que el médico salvo milagro le dirá que qué locura es esa de ayunar...


----------



## taxpayeer (3 Jul 2020)

Ladrillo infumable sí


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Jul 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, mi desayuno a mí me sabe rico. Depende del gusto de cada cual. Reconozco que, al principio, me costó acostumbrarme a tomar el cacao sin leche. Como dices, me sabía "aguado", pero también he aprendido a educar el paladar y la verdad es que ahora no lo cambiaría por nada.
> 
> Nunca le he visto sentido a comer pan. Me crié en una familia que no lo tomaba y siempre me sobró en la comida. Supongo que es algo cultural lo de tomar pan en las comidas.
> 
> ...



La cúrcuma la tomas, exactamente para qué? Mi mujer vendía a gente que tomaba por problemas de articulaciones.

Por cierto, te pongo un enlace para comprar cúrcuma Bio, son mayoristas para tiendas, pero he descubierto que le venden al mismo precio a todo el que se acerca.
Comprar cúrcuma ECOLÓGICA molida bolsa de 1 kg

Les compraba las especias mi mujer cuando tenía la tienda. Muy bien siempre todo.


----------



## Gort (7 Jul 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> La cúrcuma la tomas, exactamente para qué? Mi mujer vendía a gente que tomaba por problemas de articulaciones.
> 
> Por cierto, te pongo un enlace para comprar cúrcuma Bio, son mayoristas para tiendas, pero he descubierto que le venden al mismo precio a todo el que se acerca.
> Comprar cúrcuma ECOLÓGICA molida bolsa de 1 kg
> ...



Muchas gracias, antonio estrada, tu recomendación me viene de perlas. Ya hace más de una semana que tomo el resveratrol que me recomendaste. Muy rápidos y serios en enviar el pedido. 

Tomo cúrcuma porque parece estar probado que es un potente antiinflamatorio y va estupenda para la circulación sanguínea. Es una manera más de prevenir males, porque hasta ahora ( toco madera) no sufro de males ni achaques.

En otro orden de cosas, tenía la frente cubierta de una especie de granitos y escamas, con picor. También me salía alguna escama en las sienes, en el pelo cerca ya del pabellón auricular. A mí siempre me pareció algo normal y no le daba importancia, pensaba que lo de la frente se debía a que el pelo del flequillo que llevo acaba irritando los poros de esa zona. Pues bien, después de toda la vida así, llevo un par de semanas que ha desaparecido todo esto y la piel está fina y sin rastro de escamas ni picor. Lo achaco a alguna de estas causas (o a las tres a la vez):

-Haber dejado de tomar leche. Creía que la leche no me resultaba dañina, pero noto la piel mucho mejor desde que la dejé.

- Usar aceite de coco para hidratar la piel.

- Usar un champú libre de siliconas, parabenos y sulfatos.


También hace tiempo ya que dejé de tener caspa en el cuero cabelludo. Y lo achaco a la alimentación y estilo de vida anti inflamación que llevo.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Jul 2020)

Ni azúcar,ni harina,ni grasas animales. Así pase de 135kg a 85 en un poco mas de 6 meses. Estaba muy gordo....


----------



## Turbo conejo (7 Jul 2020)

Los que hacéis ayuno o no comeis apenas carbos sois todos unos gordos patéticos que no conocen otra forma de adelgazar


----------



## robergarc (8 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un tiro a ciegas: ¿Es hirsuta?¿Le clarea el pelo?¿Le costó quedarse embarazada? Te preguntaría si tiene periodos irregulares, pero no sé si sois tan amigos...
> 
> Porque todas esas cosas, sumadas al sobrepeso y el hipotiroidismo, podrían ser Síndrome de Ovario Poliquístico.
> El Dr. Fung acaba de sacar un libro sobre el SOP (en inglés, PCOS) y cómo tratarlo con dieta y ayuno.
> ...



Muchas gracias, Smiling. De pelo parece normal, tiene dos hijos y sobre su menstruación no tengo datos, obviamente...

La duda que ella tiene es cómo puede afectarle el ayuno, y su influencia sobre las hormonas, a su problema de tiroides. Yo creo que todos tenemos claro que en personas sin patologías hormonales el ayuno sólo puede influir positivamente, mas en estos casos podría haber una ventana de incertidumbre a la que yo sólo me atrevería a asomarme con más cautela que certezas.

Y consultarlo al médico, pues, ya se sabe, como bien dices, "qué locura eso de ayunar: cinco comidas, galletas en el desayuno y yogures desnatados."

En fin, si me pudieras decir algo más sobre la relación entre ayuno e hipotiroidismo te lo agradecería mucho.

Gracias mil.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Jul 2020)

robergarc dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Smiling. De pelo parece normal, tiene dos hijos y sobre su menstruación no tengo datos, obviamente...
> 
> La duda que ella tiene es cómo puede afectarle el ayuno, y su influencia sobre las hormonas, a su problema de tiroides. Yo creo que todos tenemos claro que en personas sin patologías hormonales el ayuno sólo puede influir positivamente, mas en estos casos podría haber una ventana de incertidumbre a la que yo sólo me atrevería a asomarme con más cautela que certezas.
> 
> ...



El caso es que las patologías hormonales a menudo tienen que ver con una mala alimentación que se ha alargado años y años. 
Incluso a veces se trata de una sensibilidad oculta a algún alimento.
La medicina standard, por desgracia, tiene un interés muy limitado en identificar y neutralizar las raíces causales de un problema, especialmente si existe un tratamiento farmacológico que palía los síntomas.

¿Que tienes hipotiroidismo? Pues marchando eutirox hasta que te mueras (que los fabricantes de eutirox también tienen que comer...)

El ayuno bien podría llegar a revertir (al menos aliviar) el problema de tiroides, pero ha de hacerse con tiento y supervisión médica.

Aquí unas indicaciones (en inglés, se siente) sobre cómo aproximarse al ayuno intermitente cuando se sufre hipotiroidismo:

Hashimoto's diet: How to intermittent fast without harming your thyroid — BOOST Thyroid: Hashimoto's and Hypothyroid App

Especial relevancia tiene el apartado de síntomas a vigilar para saber si estás tomando eutirox de más (por aquello de que al ayunar se asimila mejor, y por la posibilidad de que el ayuno cause una regeneración de la tiroides que haga la medicación excesiva, incluso innecesaria).

Y sí, lo de la supervisión médica será difícil, pero todo es cuestión de ponerse cabezón. 
En plan "Mirusté, señor doctor, el ayuno lo voy a hacer (puede decir que es por motivos religiosos, que con eso casi nadie discute). Lo que necesito es que lo tenga en cuenta y me ajuste la medicación, no que me diga que estoy loca y que vaya tontada."


----------



## ertdyugiop`kiu657890 (9 Jul 2020)

Estoy probando la cetogénica y estoy flipando bastante. 0 hambre en déficit.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Jul 2020)

Madmelenas dijo:


> Estoy probando la cetogénica y estoy flipando bastante. 0 hambre en déficit.



Pues espérese a descubrir que también puede tener 0 hambre después de dos días sin comer...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Jul 2020)

Madmelenas dijo:


> Estoy probando la cetogénica y estoy flipando bastante. 0 hambre en déficit.



Con una cetogénica literalmente nunca estás en "déficit".

Tu cuerpo quiere 4.000 kcal? Pues coge las 4.000 de la grasa que comes o de la que tienes almacenada. Suministro de energía constante y continuado


----------



## nief (10 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El caso es que las patologías hormonales a menudo tienen que ver con una mala alimentación que se ha alargado años y años.
> Incluso a veces se trata de una sensibilidad oculta a algún alimento.
> La medicina standard, por desgracia, tiene un interés muy limitado en identificar y neutralizar las raíces causales de un problema, especialmente si existe un tratamiento farmacológico que palía los síntomas.
> 
> ...



Vaya vaya.

Me diagnosticaron hipotiroidismo subclinico. Sin tratamiento aun. Pero por los sintomas me dicen que deberia haberlo tomado (aun no lo sabiamos)

Tambien me hicieron prueba de vitamina d -> muy muy muy baja (11.9) ahora ya por 30 (enero) y calculo que con sol y suplementos ahora ira mucho mas arriba.

Tambien noto que el trigo no me sienta bien, no es celiaquia pero me sienta, digestivamente , mal.

Asi que dieta low carb desde hace 9 meses, vitamina D a saco y ayuno intermitente .

Depresion = fuera
Falta energia = fuera
TSh = aun alta pero sin sintomas

Sin ningun tipo de medicacion.

En paralelo, menos brain fog, menos dolores en general, duermo mejor, mentalmente mas rapido, mas tolerancia al estrss en general increiblemente mejor.

Saludos


----------



## nief (10 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues espérese a descubrir que también puede tener 0 hambre después de dos días sin comer...



llevo 9 meses con low carb keto. Es flipante si.

Ya no por no tener hambre en 2 dias que es alucinante sino porque puedes hacer lo que quieras, no te viene bien comer? no comes. Que te apetece comer de nuevo a las 2h comes...


----------



## nief (10 Jul 2020)

saturn dijo:


> Ahora lo q está haciendo furor en USA son las dietas q incluyen el ayuno (fasting). Por ejemplo, de las 24 horas q tiene el día, se puede comer durante 8 horas y luego las 16 restantes hay q ayunar.
> Otra opción es ayunar un dia a la semana, tomando solo agua. Hay varias combinaciones.
> No solo se pierde peso, según dicen cuando el cuerpo esta en ayuno devora tóxinas e incluso posibles células cancerosas, de manera que es un seguro de salud.



Se hace para tener insulina poco tiempo alta en sangre


----------



## saturn (10 Jul 2020)

nief dijo:


> Se hace para tener insulina poco tiempo alta en sangre



Y eso qué convella?


----------



## nief (11 Jul 2020)

saturn dijo:


> Y eso qué convella?




Insulina = potente hormona que hace lo siguiente:

La insulina sirve para sacar rapido azucar de sangre. Para lo cual hace lo siguiente:

Evita que el cuerpo consuma grasa -> el azucar va primero
Almacena el que no quemes como grasa -> crea grasa
Y es utilizada en el crerebro para que este consuma glucosa - > es bueno en ppio.

Si constantemente comes hidratos -> acuar alto en sangre, con el tiempo tu cuerpo se habitua y no respnde bien a insulina.

Por lo que ni baja el azucar ni permite gastar grasa sin embargo tu te mueres de hambre porque el cuerpo no siente la insulina para coger el azucar ni las grasas

Es cuando vas ganando ese kg adicional año a año, a pesar de que cada vez haces menos y comes menos 

Hasta que, depende de la persona, aparece el sindrome metabolico:

barriga prominente
cansandcio
bajo metabolismo
alto azucar en sangre 

Se ve en los analisis como trigliceridos altos y hdl bajo. Tambien los indicadores del higado mal 

Y mas adelante diabes tipo 2

Por eso el ayuno intermitente. Dejar al cuerpo 16h al dia sin insulina para que esta haga su trabajo cuando comes.

Al ppio empiezas no comiendo tp hidratos para luego ir reintroduciendolos poco a poco, si te tiraste 20 años en esa espiral pues 2 añitos que tardaras en que tu cuerpo vuelva sentir la insulina.

Y de paso recuperas tu energia y vitalidad.

No pasa nada por comer hidratos, lo no rmal no es comer cada 4 horas o menos azucar o hidratos.

saludos


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El caso es que las patologías hormonales a menudo tienen que ver con una mala alimentación que se ha alargado años y años.
> Incluso a veces se trata de una sensibilidad oculta a algún alimento.
> La medicina standard, por desgracia, tiene un interés muy limitado en identificar y neutralizar las raíces causales de un problema, especialmente si existe un tratamiento farmacológico que palía los síntomas.
> 
> ...



Tengo un familiar que se cogio a la paleo con fuerza y se dejo la medicacion de Hashinoto durante dos años. Le salian los niveles de la tiroides normales.

Esta misma semana me acaban de decir que ha vuelto a la medicacion despues del confinamiento. Es personal sanitario y mujer. El estress (ybla estupidez) le hizo empezar a comer mierda en el hospital (muchas horas) y en casa, y ha vuelto a la casilla de salida.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Jul 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Con una cetogénica literalmente nunca estás en "déficit".
> 
> Tu cuerpo quiere 4.000 kcal? Pues coge las 4.000 de la grasa que comes o de la que tienes almacenada. Suministro de energía constante y continuado



Ese es el truco.


----------



## autsaider (13 Jul 2020)

Dado que aquí habláis de que os hacéis análisis os lo pregunto a vosotros:

¿A quien usas tú para tus análisis de sangre? Imagino que te harás análisis para conocer tus alergias alimentarias, tus niveles de vitaminas, etc.

¿A quien acudes para hacértelos? ¿Hay alguna empresa de la que nos podamos fiar?


----------



## robergarc (13 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El caso es que las patologías hormonales a menudo tienen que ver con una mala alimentación que se ha alargado años y años.
> Incluso a veces se trata de una sensibilidad oculta a algún alimento.
> La medicina standard, por desgracia, tiene un interés muy limitado en identificar y neutralizar las raíces causales de un problema, especialmente si existe un tratamiento farmacológico que palía los síntomas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, Smiling, se lo pasaré para que le eche un vistazo.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Jul 2020)

Primero que en los metabolismos hay mucho de genética y contra la genética poca broma.
Segundo yo siempre he sido y soy delgada, he comido como una animal de todo y no he hecho ejercicio nunca, ahora tengo una edad en la que me tengo que cuidar porque los metabolismos tb cambian con la edad, como de todo, procuro no comer mucho pan pero lo más curioso es que lo hago al revés de cómo dicen los "expertos", no desayuno más que una manzanilla a las seis y media de la mañana y hasta las dos y media no como, lo que mejor y más hago es la cena y deporte: andar pero porque voy andando a todas partes.
He comprobado que cuanto más ejercicio haces, más hambre te entra, luego más comes y que como acostumbres al cuerpo a ejercicio concreto y luego estés un tiempo sin hacerlo, te conviertes en bola.....esto lo he comprobado en otras personas muy aficionadas a gimnasios y correr varias horas a la semana....


----------



## Trinitario (14 Jul 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> He comprobado que cuanto más ejercicio haces, más hambre te entra, luego más comes




Esto pasa cuando uno realiza una dieta "Estandar", es decir alta en glucidos.
Da un plus inicial de energía y saciedad, y al cabo de poco tiempo una bajada muy acusada de energía y hambre.

És por ello que una dieta tipo low-carb, y acostumbrar al cuerpo al ayuno permite tener un soporte de energía mas sostenido.


----------



## Catalinius (15 Jul 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Esto pasa cuando uno realiza una dieta "Estandar", es decir alta en glucidos.
> Da un plus inicial de energía y saciedad, y al cabo de poco tiempo una bajada muy acusada de energía y hambre.
> 
> És por ello que una dieta tipo low-carb, y acostumbrar al cuerpo al ayuno permite tener un soporte de energía mas sostenido.



No me digas, yo soy de las que prefiero no gimnasio, no correr e ir andando a todas partes que puedo, eso y comer menos, al ejercicio (y he hecho spining y body galp y demás), no le veo positivo, terminar sudando y agotado para tener que hacerlo a diario para ver resultados mantenidos, no me parece sano ni física ni mentalmente, es lo contrario al sedentarismo pero similar, un hábito que crea adicción y en el futuro nada bueno.


----------



## Trinitario (15 Jul 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> Primero que en los metabolismos hay mucho de genética y contra la genética poca broma.
> Segundo yo siempre he sido y soy delgada, he comido como una animal de todo y no he hecho ejercicio nunca, ahora tengo una edad en la que me tengo que cuidar porque los metabolismos tb cambian con la edad, como de todo, procuro no comer mucho pan pero lo más curioso es que lo hago al revés de cómo dicen los "expertos", no desayuno más que una manzanilla a las seis y media de la mañana y hasta las dos y media no como, lo que mejor y más hago es la cena y deporte: andar pero porque voy andando a todas partes.



Sobre: “Primero que en los metabolismos hay mucho de genética y contra la genética poca broma.”

Es cierto, en los metabolismos hay mucho de genetica, pero de genética humana que proviene de nuestro proceso evolutivo, y más poco de nuestra genética familiar, y lo poco que hay puede quedar condicionado por la “epigenética”.

Sobre: “ ahora tengo una edad en la que me tengo que cuidar porque los metabolismos tb cambian con la edad”

Lo que más incide a medida que nos hacemos mayores son cosas como la insulinorresistencia (proveniente de una dieta de demasiadas ingestas diarias, alimentos de alto valor glucémico, vida sedentaria, … ), además la falta de ejercicio regular provoca poco a poco hipoxia, nuestro organismo no está adecuadamente oxigenado (entre otras cosas es uno de los principales responsable s de la hipertensión), y un largo etcétera de factores.

NOTA: Por cierto, la insulinorresistencia es normalmente reversible.



Catalinius dijo:


> No me digas, yo soy de las que prefiero no gimnasio, no correr e ir andando a todas partes que puedo, eso y comer menos, al ejercicio (y he hecho spining y body galp y demás), no le veo positivo, terminar sudando y agotado para tener que hacerlo a diario para ver resultados mantenidos, no me parece sano ni física ni mentalmente, es lo contrario al sedentarismo pero similar, un hábito que crea adicción y en el futuro nada bueno.




Spinning y GAP me parecen ejercicios muy adecuados, alternadas con isométricos y ejercicios de fuerza, pues mucho mejor.

Si te sientes agotado, es cuestión de ir variando por tipo de ejercicio o grupos musculares. Además con una dieta adecuada, no hace falta que te “machaques” constantemente.


----------



## Catalinius (15 Jul 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Sobre: “Primero que en los metabolismos hay mucho de genética y contra la genética poca broma.”
> 
> Es cierto, en los metabolismos hay mucho de genetica, pero de genética humana que proviene de nuestro proceso evolutivo, y más poco de nuestra genética familiar, y lo poco que hay puede quedar condicionado por la “epigenética”.
> 
> ...



Tienes mucha razón, pero de veras, he reflexionado y gastar el corazón y articulaciones con un raro objetivo....no engordar? no envejecer? sentirse agotado o eufórico? no lo veo sano.


----------



## Cloaca (15 Jul 2020)

"Las hojas de papel o el leño de encina"


Ayuno INTERMITENTE vs. comer 5 VECES al Día


----------



## Catalinius (15 Jul 2020)

Como tres veces al día que serían como dos realmente en condiciones y así a mi me va genial, la mayor ingesta en la cena.
Cada organismo es un mundo, nadie entiende que mi hijo con 16 años, 1,80 de estatura y peso de 53 kg cene macarrones y filete o lentejas y pan con paté y además meriende todos los días.....lo dicho, genética heredada de su padre y su madre.


----------



## Rauxa (16 Jul 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> Como tres veces al día que serían como dos realmente en condiciones y así a mi me va genial, la mayor ingesta en la cena.
> Cada organismo es un mundo, nadie entiende que mi hijo con 16 años, 1,80 de estatura y peso de 53 kg cene macarrones y filete o lentejas y pan con paté y además meriende todos los días.....lo dicho, genética heredada de su padre y su madre.



Comer mierda a los 16 y estar delgado es bastante habitual.
Luego, a los 30, siguen comiendo mierda y han engordado 20 kilos. Y saben lo que te dicen?
" por la comida no será; siempre he comido lo mismo y estaba delgado".


----------



## Catalinius (16 Jul 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Comer mierda a los 16 y estar delgado es bastante habitual.
> Luego, a los 30, siguen comiendo mierda y han engordado 20 kilos. Y saben lo que te dicen?
> " por la comida no será; siempre he comido lo mismo y estaba delgado".



Cierto, mi hijo no es de los que comen mierda, así que le pasará como a nosotros, que engordará lo justo pese a la edad.


----------



## nief (16 Jul 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> Primero que en los metabolismos hay mucho de genética y contra la genética poca broma.
> Segundo yo siempre he sido y soy delgada, he comido como una animal de todo y no he hecho ejercicio nunca, ahora tengo una edad en la que me tengo que cuidar porque los metabolismos tb cambian con la edad, como de todo, procuro no comer mucho pan pero lo más curioso es que lo hago al revés de cómo dicen los "expertos", no desayuno más que una manzanilla a las seis y media de la mañana y hasta las dos y media no como, lo que mejor y más hago es la cena y deporte: andar pero porque voy andando a todas partes.
> He comprobado que cuanto más ejercicio haces, más hambre te entra, luego más comes y que como acostumbres al cuerpo a ejercicio concreto y luego estés un tiempo sin hacerlo, te conviertes en bola.....esto lo he comprobado en otras personas muy aficionadas a gimnasios y correr varias horas a la semana....



Suele estar relacionado mas con hormonas que con hacer ejercicio

Insisto en la insulina. Es hormona que induce a comer mas, a ralentizar metabolismo y engordar. Si ademas haces ejercicio el cuerpo necesita reponer energia como sea

Desayunando unte es fantástico pues estas desde la cena jasta la comida 16 18h sin insulina


Saludos


----------



## nief (16 Jul 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Comer mierda a los 16 y estar delgado es bastante habitual.
> Luego, a los 30, siguen comiendo mierda y han engordado 20 kilos. Y saben lo que te dicen?
> " por la comida no será; siempre he comido lo mismo y estaba delgado".



Se llama resistencia a la insulina. Tardanunos 20 25 anhos en desarrollarse. Si nonhaces nada diabetes

De ahi el q anho a anho engorde un kg y nos parezca normal. No lo es


----------



## nief (16 Jul 2020)

robergarc dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Smiling, se lo pasaré para que le eche un vistazo.



Mi caso exactamente!! El ayuno intermitente y low carb me ha devuelto la energia sin medicamnetos. Le pide menos a la tiroides


----------



## Catalinius (17 Jul 2020)

nief dijo:


> Suele estar relacionado mas con hormonas que con hacer ejercicio
> 
> Insisto en la insulina. Es hormona que induce a comer mas, a ralentizar metabolismo y engordar. Si ademas haces ejercicio el cuerpo necesita reponer energia como sea
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, se nota que sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## planta (17 Jul 2020)

A ver si me podéis echar un cable, en los análisis del curro el azúcar me ha dado:

Eran las 12 del mediodiía cuando me sacaron sangre y spor supuesto en ayunas desde el día anterior, desde la cena. El día anterior hice barbacoa con unos amigos y me salté la dieta (pan y cerveza). Está dentro de los valores considerados normales pero querría saber qué os parece.


Glucosa suero 91 mg/dl (74 - 106)


----------



## saturn (17 Jul 2020)

Alguien me puede aconsejar sobre la dieta keto?


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2020)

saturn dijo:


> Alguien me puede aconsejar sobre la dieta keto?



Busca la pagina de diet doctor en internet.

Si tienes dudas ponlas aqui y te contestaremos claro


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2020)

planta dijo:


> A ver si me podéis echar un cable, en los análisis del curro el azúcar me ha dado:
> 
> Eran las 12 del mediodiía cuando me sacaron sangre y spor supuesto en ayunas desde el día anterior, desde la cena. El día anterior hice barbacoa con unos amigos y me salté la dieta (pan y cerveza). Está dentro de los valores considerados normales pero querría saber qué os parece.
> 
> ...



Bien, que problema hay? yo me medi estando 36h en ayunas y dio 96. Llevaba semanas en ketosis y en ayunas .

El cuerpo hace su propio azucar y si sufres de estress normalmente el cortisol que se libera hace aumentar el azucar.

Por dicha razon yo he dejado de tomar cafe tras levantarme, lo tomo a la hora minimo pues tras levantarte (si no lo haces en plan sonaumbulo) el cuerpo genera un pico de cortisol que te sube el azucar.

Correr, duchas de agua fria, estres tb sueltan cortisol y si llevas tiempo con estress pues su efecto es un pelin mas potente.

Pero nada mas que eso porque es azucar que genera tu cuerpo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2020)

Ultra Chad dijo:


> Entradas sobre alimentación low carb, colesterol, grasa, azúcar, obesidad, diabetes, entrenamiento
> 
> *ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*
> 
> ...



Aver si me aclaro tú por lo que se ve confundes lo real con lo natural, el abono organico, con la mierda y el abono industrial a lo químico.
Podria muy bien suponer que la naturaleza en sus principios de la creación, lo del abono fue parte de la química que casualmente la naturaleza disolvio para así formar el enriquecimiento de la calidad del suelo, en cambio ahora y de una forma inteligente el hombre ha hecho este mismo abono pero manipulando con la misma materia que siempre ha estado dispuesta en la naturaleza desde siempre.
No se muy bien que es mejor, tener las gallinas enjauladas y darles trigo o dejarlas sueltas aún que sea por la pampa Argentina y más sabiendo que las gallinas además de comer verduras y demás viandas naturales tambien comen toda clase de vichos muertos o mal heridos y lo que más gusanos, lombrices,cucarachas, moscas y que para ellas son una delicatesen.
Podría seguir, pero no quisiera que vos tubierais una mala digestion y un ejemplo diferente al de siempre en cuestión de aves y demás volátiles.
Anda que?.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Aver si me aclaro tú por lo que se ve confundes lo real con lo natural, el abono organico, con la mierda y el abono industrial a lo químico.
> Podria muy bien suponer que la naturaleza en sus principios de la creación, lo del abono fue parte de la química que casualmente la naturaleza disolvio para así formar el enriquecimiento de la calidad del suelo, en cambio ahora y de una forma inteligente el hombre ha hecho este mismo abono pero manipulando con la misma materia que siempre ha estado dispuesta en la naturaleza desde siempre.
> No se muy bien que es mejor, tener las gallinas enjauladas y darles trigo o dejarlas sueltas aún que sea por la pampa Argentina y más sabiendo que las gallinas además de comer verduras y demás viandas naturales tambien comen toda clase de vichos muertos o mal heridos y lo que más gusanos, lombrices,cucarachas, moscas y que para ellas son una delicatesen.
> Podría seguir, pero no quisiera que vos tubierais una mala digestion y un ejemplo diferente al de siempre en cuestión de aves y demás volátiles.
> Anda que?.



Lees este post y parece que tiene algun sentido pero no, el que lo ha escrito es un poco retrasado.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Jul 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lees este post y parece que tiene algun sentido pero no, el que lo ha escrito es un poco retrasado.



A ver mi querido Karlos.
Muy posiblemente es muy difícil ser y ha más presumir de ser un ser ser plus pero desde muy chiquito ya se solía usar una abono para el campo que se llamaba ” guano” que por cierto lo traían si mal no recuerdo de chile y precisamente estaba compuesto de mierda de murciélago, a más mi supuesto padre, para hacer compost “ abono” mezclaba paja , excrementos de conejo, gallinaza la de los cerdos, llamanlo ahora purin y no veas que vegetales tan naturales nos comíamos, ahora llamanlo los progres verdura ecológica y para reforzar la maduración se solía poner nitrato, esto se ve que era químico.
En fin, no quisiera que por mi culpa tus neuronas te abandonasen y te hechen en cara por no tener ni puta idea de abonos naturales.
En fin, un día igual te asesoro de los abonos que hacen furor hoy día y que por el hecho de estar diseñados y hechos químicamente, no deja de ser tan natural como el compost osease la mierda.
Hala a más verlas venir wapo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver mi querido Karlos.
> Muy posiblemente es muy difícil ser y ha más presumir de ser un ser ser plus pero desde muy chiquito ya se solía usar una abono para el campo que se llamaba ” guano” que por cierto lo traían si mal no recuerdo de chile y precisamente estaba compuesto de mierda de murciélago, a más mi supuesto padre, para hacer compost “ abono” mezclaba paja , excrementos de conejo, gallinaza la de los cerdos, llamanlo ahora purin y no veas que vegetales tan naturales nos comíamos, ahora llamanlo los progres verdura ecológica y para reforzar la maduración se solía poner nitrato, esto se ve que era químico.
> En fin, no quisiera que por mi culpa tus neuronas te abandonasen y te hechen en cara por no tener ni puta idea de abonos naturales.
> En fin, un día igual te asesoro de los abonos que hacen furor hoy día y que por el hecho de estar diseñados y hechos químicamente, no deja de ser tan natural como el compost osease la mierda.
> Hala a más verlas venir wapo.



Pero que mierda cuentas en este hilo?

Vaya post lleno de panchitismos ilegibles y faltas de ortografia.

Te 'hecho' al ignore para evitarme dolor de 'hojos'.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Jul 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero que mierda cuentas en este hilo?
> 
> Vaya post lleno de panchitismos ilegibles y faltas de ortografia.
> 
> Te 'hecho' al ignore para evitarme dolor de 'hojos'.



A ver si te aclaras, estamos haciendo un examen de gramática o hablando de que los abonos generealmente se hacían de mierda, lo que ahora y de una forma transgénica se suele hacer casi todos los abonos de química.
Preferiría me pudieras meter en un estercolero por lo menos algo de provecho le podrías sacar del pagesitofeliz.
Esto es un estercolero osease una fábrica de abono ecológico.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver si te aclaras, estamos haciendo un examen de gramática o hablando de que los abonos generealmente se hacían de mierda, lo que ahora y de una forma transgénica se suele hacer casi todos los abonos de química.
> Preferiría me pudieras meter en un estercolero por lo menos algo de provecho le podrías sacar del pagesitofeliz.
> Esto es un estercolero osease una fábrica de abono ecológico.
> Anda que no?.



Pues en realidad, ni una cosa ni la otra.

Aquí NADIE DICE NADA DE ABONOS, se ha debido de perder por el camino.
Cuando hablamos de química y de aditivos industriales, no nos referimos a lo que se le echa a la tierra para que las verduras crezcan así o asao (cuyo impacto sobre la calidad final de la verdura será seguramente positivo, y el riesgo que albergaren se puede mitigar LAVANDO las verduras a conciencia), sino a lo que se le echa A LA "COMIDA" PROCESADA y que nos comemos nosotros. Aditivos, saborizantes, conservantes, colorantes, espesantes, etc.

Ná que ver.

Si entra soltando frases inconexas que nada tienen que ver con el tema del hilo (ni, ya que estamos, del post que cita), trufando sus pensamientos aleatorios de errores gramaticales y ortográficos de bulto, pues normal que haya quien se pregunte si no se ha dado usted un fuerte golpe en la cabeza...


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jul 2020)

En el estiercol hay bacterias, en el compost lombrices.

En los abonos que compras en sacos no hay nada de eso.


----------



## Indignado (21 Jul 2020)

Las grasas no engordan por lo que no importan mucho las calorias ,podrías doblar la cantidad de pescado/carne/huevos y el resultado sería el mismo.


----------



## Indignado (21 Jul 2020)

Respuesta corta : Si

Respuesta larga : @Karlos Smith @Smiling Jack @Rauxa @zapatitos


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Jul 2020)

369 páginas y nadie ha sido capaz de componer un menú o un cuadrante estándar para que los comedoritos nos iniciemos?


----------



## Gort (23 Jul 2020)

Google Image Result for https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81DwjlOG-0L._AC_SL1500_.jpg

Por si alguien busca un buen chocolate 100% cacao en tableta. Para mi gusto, es el de mejor calidad y el más delicioso que he tomado nunca, pero esto va en gustos. Lo compré en Amazon, pero acabo de ver que actualmente no está disponible en ese sitio.


----------



## Needretraso (24 Jul 2020)

nief dijo:


> Bien, que problema hay? yo me medi estando 36h en ayunas y dio 96. Llevaba semanas en ketosis y en ayunas .
> 
> El cuerpo hace su propio azucar y si sufres de estress normalmente el cortisol que se libera hace aumentar el azucar.
> 
> ...



Vaya miserable enfermizo y subnormal estás hecho. Una calidad de vida patética condicionandoos vuestra vida total para ser pobres y tener la misma cara de gilipollas y cuerpos pateticos

Venga os explico el timo de los ayunos y que os dan "energía o euforia"



Sois un grupusculo de gorditos enfermos y derroidos con problemas estomacales que os acogeis a cualquier paletada llena de sesgo de confirmacion.

No tenéis mínimamente nociones de lógica y nutrición alejadas de sesgos subnormales, sois los mismos gilipollas que los veganos e incluso más


----------



## TercioVascongado (24 Jul 2020)

A la lista de ignorados hasta que gastes esa cuenta y vuelvas con otra.


----------



## jls_f1 (24 Jul 2020)

Todo lo que es comida industrial es una mierda, básicamente porque las grasas, harinas refinadas y azúcares son lo más barato que hay, se le añaden aromas para que tengan sabor a comida de verdad y ya tienen el producto para vender.

Por ejemplo ni punto de comparación entre los ingredientes de una lasaña findus y los de una lasaña que te haces tú en tu casa.


----------



## Needretraso (24 Jul 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Todo lo que es comida industrial es una mierda, básicamente porque las grasas, harinas refinadas y azúcares son lo más barato que hay, se le añaden aromas para que tengan sabor a comida de verdad y ya tienen el producto para vender.
> 
> Por ejemplo ni punto de comparación entre los ingredientes de una lasaña findus y los de una lasaña que te haces tú en tu casa.



gñeeeeee soy un gordito subnormal lleno de problemas de salud y frustrado a tope cuando veo gente sana comiendo comida realmente sabrosa mientras yo sigo dieta de ancianos terminales y me quiero morir

La evidencia demuestra que las harinas refinadas no son malas



Vuestros estudios tienen sesgos cutres que hasta un subnormal detectaría y no voy a explicaros

Otra cosa son harinas refinadas + azucares a saco toda la vida, pegarte un banquete a galletas y bollos como habeis estado haciendo todos los de aquí sin hacer ejercicio a lo largo de toda la puta vida


----------



## piru (24 Jul 2020)

Italia, El país de Europa con mayor número de muertes por cáncer gástrico:


Cáncer gástrico: fallecimientos por país OCDE 2015 | Statista





Needretraso dijo:


> gñeeeeee soy un gordito subnormal lleno de problemas de salud y frustrado a tope cuando veo gente sana comiendo comida realmente sabrosa mientras yo sigo dieta de ancianos terminales y me quiero morir
> 
> La evidencia demuestra que las harinas refinadas no son malas
> 
> ...


----------



## Needretraso (24 Jul 2020)

piru dijo:


> Italia, El país de Europa con mayor número de muertes por cáncer gástrico:
> 
> 
> Cáncer gástrico: fallecimientos por país OCDE 2015 | Statista



Correlacion no implica causalidad en uno de los miles de cánceres que hay, menuda chorrada. Todos los países son líderes de algún tipo de cáncer

La longevidad es directamente correlativo a las dietas altas en hidratos, todos los países que comen buenos hidratos son longevos por mucho que os joda.

Sencillamente si comer hidratos fuera el demonio y más aún las harinas, italia tendría una esperanza de vida africana


----------



## jls_f1 (24 Jul 2020)

Pues nada, tú sigue hinchándote a bollería industrial, precocinados, refrescos y no dejes de fumar y beber alcohol todos los días. Y a ser posible evita moverte más de lo estrictamente necesario, no vayas a desgastar tu cuerpo en ejercicios inútiles.


----------



## nief (24 Jul 2020)

Needretraso dijo:


> Vaya miserable enfermizo y subnormal estás hecho. Una calidad de vida patética condicionandoos vuestra vida total para ser pobres y tener la misma cara de gilipollas y cuerpos pateticos
> 
> Venga os explico el timo de los ayunos y que os dan "energía o euforia"
> 
> ...



Tienes algun argumento o solo insultos?

Ignore


----------



## Needretraso (24 Jul 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Pues nada, tú sigue hinchándote a bollería industrial, precocinados, refrescos y no dejes de fumar y beber alcohol todos los días. Y a ser posible evita moverte más de lo estrictamente necesario, no vayas a desgastar tu cuerpo en ejercicios inútiles.



Falsa dicotomía

Comer pizza y/o pasta una o dos veces por semana no pasa nada si se tiene buenos habitos

Otra cosa sería un banquete de bollos y galletas todos los dias, de eso sí estoy en contra.


----------



## Needretraso (24 Jul 2020)

Me parto


----------



## jls_f1 (25 Jul 2020)

¿Tú entiendes la diferencia entre una pizza hecha en casa con ingredientes frescos y naturales y una pizza precocinada con ingredientes ultraprocesados, colorantes, conservantes y aromatizantes químicos? La pasta no es harina refinada, es sémola, un producto que es primario igual que el arroz. Lo mismo es la diferencia entre un pan de barra de panadería y el pan de molde ultraprocesado.


----------



## Largo Caballero (25 Jul 2020)

Ultra Chad dijo:


> Entradas sobre alimentación low carb, colesterol, grasa, azúcar, obesidad, diabetes, entrenamiento
> 
> *ENTRADAS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*
> 
> ...



Nunca había leído este post. Me parece muy muy bueno, concuerdo con todo.


----------



## Largo Caballero (25 Jul 2020)

Needretraso dijo:


> Me parto



La cebada se la dan a los cerdos, es de ser retrasado igual que un semáforo y cruzar en rojo, menudo atropello dialéctico es el decir que el cuerpo no tiene cortisol.

Respecto a mí personalmente, me dedico al ámbito deportivo provincial, he ganado diversas competiciones Strongman y Powerlifting (el powerlifting no es solo una barrita) y el tema hidratos hay que tenerlo en orden, igual que la proteína y lo demás. Otra cosa es que hay gente sin ninguna voluntad esos son los gordos harinas.

 

Se hacen popó


----------



## Largo Caballero (25 Jul 2020)

Needretraso dijo:


> Me parto



Tu tienes una low card bien atada a la frente rigoberto menchú


----------



## Largo Caballero (25 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver mi querido Karlos.
> Muy posiblemente es muy difícil ser y ha más presumir de ser un ser ser plus pero desde muy chiquito ya se solía usar una abono para el campo que se llamaba ” guano” que por cierto lo traían si mal no recuerdo de chile y precisamente estaba compuesto de mierda de murciélago, a más mi supuesto padre, para hacer compost “ abono” mezclaba paja , excrementos de conejo, gallinaza la de los cerdos, llamanlo ahora purin y no veas que vegetales tan naturales nos comíamos, ahora llamanlo los progres verdura ecológica y para reforzar la maduración se solía poner nitrato, esto se ve que era químico.
> En fin, no quisiera que por mi culpa tus neuronas te abandonasen y te hechen en cara por no tener ni puta idea de abonos naturales.
> En fin, un día igual te asesoro de los abonos que hacen furor hoy día y que por el hecho de estar diseñados y hechos químicamente, no deja de ser tan natural como el compost osease la mierda.
> Hala a más verlas venir wapo.



Embarazada dejas a la persona lectora de tu mierda y luego te estalla en la cara.

Se nota que tienes un trastorno severo en el neocórtex. De ahí que estés tan abandonado mentalmente y enguanofiliado supuestamente bajo la materia fecal de tu mujer, e hijas. Porque tienes dos hijas, y tus neuronas te abandonan a tí cada vez que haces una muestra de tu tontería, ya te lo echan bien en cara ya las tuyas mismas, incluso las espejo te dan de hostias por lo tonto que eres.

Perece que sabes de que estás hablando, pero no tienes ni puta idea de nada. Eres un ignorante, un retrasado, un famélico subnormal, una algarabía a-género un Lo-comediante sin ningún público, un ensayo echo mierda, y seguro que te das de bruces con la cara en el suelo al darte cuenta de mil formas que eres un PERDEDOR, y toda tu vida lo serás. Eres un FRACASADO y eres un COBARDE AUTISTA. Y evidentemente, con esa mala escritura que siempre tienes, haces firme la idea de que no eres nada ni mucho menos que un plus ni nada arbitrariamente dotado, eres un cero a la izquierda.

Y un loco que se crea multicuentas y se pone a echar mierda a post que valen.

Vete a tu casa y cortate las venas, desgraciao. A ver si te creas una page donde salgas todito todo todo todo en fragmentos y con risas alrededor en algun periódico. A ver si te arrancas el cipote ya que te veo necesitado de ser retrasado a ver si con tu actitud neuronal inversa o versada no recuerdo ahora si era lo uno o lo otro lo que venía antes, bueno, en fín, te sabe malo que te respondan pues calladito y ponte el bozal, que tu mamá te ponga el plato de comida y los nenes te acaricien. Cuida no te comas ninguna comidita de la calle o caquita con algún pincho eee  y tus neuronas te recuerdan que no eres nada wapo, eres feo, rumboso donut. Si necesitas ayuda búscala.

O te pueda atropellar un vehículo y se te estampe tu neuronalidad con fuerza en la cara jajaja se te vé muy necesitado de retraso y paga porque tu negocio respecto a tu situación personal va muy mal, tus propios cambios de actitud asi lo demuestran. Prueba a dejar de escribir en el foro y hacerte multicuentas y molestar, a ver que pasa. Y acto seguido, ve al frenopatico. Y espero que veles todas las noches intentando descifrar el mensaje oculto detras de mi texto, retrasadito sin ningun gusto de la a a la Z mira por todos rincones, a tí todo te parece tragable pues trágate la realidad, eres un fracasado y un 0 a la izquierda no sirves para nada. Y es más, eres más feo que los cojones de un murciélago podemitarra coronavírico, estás vacío por dentro (aunque lleno de grasa) Por eso lo mejor que puedes hacer es banearte. Debes persuadirte profúndamente de que es así.


----------



## Needretraso (25 Jul 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> ¿Tú entiendes la diferencia entre una pizza hecha en casa con ingredientes frescos y naturales y una pizza precocinada con ingredientes ultraprocesados, colorantes, conservantes y aromatizantes químicos? La pasta no es harina refinada, es sémola, un producto que es primario igual que el arroz. Lo mismo es la diferencia entre un pan de barra de panadería y el pan de molde ultraprocesado.



He hablado de pizza, no de pizza superindustrial, subnormal. Aún así la aplicación yuka no detecta colorantes ni conservantes raros en muchas pizzas de supermercado.

Y a mí qué cojones me cuentas de la pasta, los italianos también comen pizza a punta pala, no son subnormales como gordos como tú

La semola tiene un IG muy superior al arroz, así que por vuestra teoría de gordos subnormales deberian estar muertos igual todos los italianos, pero no, los más longevos del mundo casi.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Jul 2020)

Needretraso dijo:


> Needretraso



No, you don't.

Tanta inquina sí que da cáncer, quali.

Decir que el pienso para humanos es suculento, si eres más tonto te vuelves a cagar encima.

A mí dame un chuletón que sangre, un solomillo de atún, una pierna de cordero, y tu puta pizza te la metes enrollada por el ojal, tonto a las tres (bueno, y el resto del día)

Suculento dice, el ignorante sumo.


----------



## lost_77 (25 Jul 2020)

Si así no adelgazas, posiblemente tomes demasiada proteína, antes de bajar calorías prueba a sustituir proteína por grasa, echando más aceite de oliva para sustituir las calorías.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2020)

La verdura es hidrato. Lo comento pq parece que la estás poniendo en el grupo de las protes.
Un exceso de protes, tb eleva la insulina.
1400 calorías es poco. Seguramente afectaré negativamente a algunos de tus sistemas internos tarde o temprano.
Mete grasa saludable. Tu cuerpo tira básicamente de hidratos y de grasas. Si bajas hidratos tienes que subir lo otro.


----------



## lost_77 (26 Jul 2020)

Bueno, si estás perdiendo, entonces sigue así, ¿no?


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jul 2020)

No entiendo porqué cuentas calorías.... Porqué no comes 1500 o 1600?


----------



## eu_genio (26 Jul 2020)

Yo estoy empezando a tomar infusiones para quitar el hambre y funciona bastante.


----------



## jls_f1 (26 Jul 2020)

Si quieres adelgazar rápido hazlo radical: un mes comiendo solo 4-5 panecillos solos al día y el siguiente mes comiendolos solo con algo simplón dentro como aguacate. Y sigues haciendo tu vida normal. Intentas quitarte el hambre todo lo que puedas bebiendo agua. En dos meses te quitas 15 kilos de golpe.


----------



## Dexmond (27 Jul 2020)

¿fuentes de grasa a parte de AOVE? Aguacate, panceta, a veces me veo negro para meter grasa de calidad....


----------



## Indignado (27 Jul 2020)

Dexmond dijo:


> ¿fuentes de grasa a parte de AOVE? Aguacate, panceta, a veces me veo negro para meter grasa de calidad....



¿La yema de los huevos?


----------



## Catalinius (27 Jul 2020)

Grasa de calidad: jamón ibérico.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Jul 2020)

Caldo de gallina, caldo de hueso de ternera.....


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2020)

Dexmond dijo:


> ¿fuentes de grasa a parte de AOVE? Aguacate, panceta, a veces me veo negro para meter grasa de calidad....



Grasa de ternera. En las carnicerías la mitad de las veces la tiran.
Si tienes una carnicería de confianza donde sepas que la carne es buena, dile que te guarde la grasa que otros no quieren (ventajas de la grasofobia).
O, sin tener que pedirle cosas raras al carnicero, te puedes ir a los cortes más grasos, que encima suelen ser los más baratos (v.g. falda).

EDIT: otra cosa que casi regalan, como apuntaban arriba, son los huesos. El tuétano es también muy rico en grasa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2020)

Más fuentes de grasa saludable, frutos secos.
La grasa de coco es algo controvertida (hay quien dice que es malísima, pero si le preguntas por qué, sólo sabe decirte que porque es todo grasas saturadas), pero a mí me va bien.

Otra más: mantequilla clarificada (ghee), que es básicamente mantequilla a la que se le retira (en la medida de lo posible) los últimos restos de proteínas y azúcares lácteos. O directamente mantequilla, que tampoco hace falta cogérsela con papel de fumar. Que sea de pasto, si es posible. La kerrygold no está mal.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (27 Jul 2020)

No conocía este hilo, está muy interesante.

En general no soy partidario de dietas, ni de otras modernidades culinarias. Pero si evito los azúcares simples (salvo fruta) e intento meter menos arroz, pasta o harinas en mi dieta, y más legumbres.

El caso es, como mucho, pero mi peso es extremadamente estable. No estoy precisamente delgado, pero entreno pesado en el gym. Y tengo amigos que pesando lo mismo que yo, tienen muchísimo más volumen y grasas que yo.

En resumidas cuentas, yo estoy de acuerdo con el hilo. No obstante, si un dia me apetece pasta, pizza o un helado me lo como. También hay que vivir.


----------



## piru (27 Jul 2020)

Of course:


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2020)

Pues yo la compro en el maxi-dia de al lado de mi casa, nada extravagante.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2020)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> No conocía este hilo, está muy interesante.
> 
> En general no soy partidario de dietas, ni de otras modernidades culinarias. Pero si evito los azúcares simples (salvo fruta) e intento meter menos arroz, pasta o harinas en mi dieta, y más legumbres.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido.
No se deje engañar por trolacos enarbolando hombres de paja: aquí se trata de saber cómo funciona el cuerpo (en particular, el sistema endocrino), de manera que uno sepa lo que se hace. Lo que haga cada cual, una vez sabe en qué se mete, pues ya dependerá de sus prioridades.

Al final no se trata de no volver a mirar siquiera un trozo de pan. 
Se trata de saber el efecto que los hidratos refinados y la harina tienen en tu cuerpo, de modo que andes con tiento y los consumas con moderación y como excepción, más que como norma.

Que, como decía mi abuelo, al menos den ganas de pecar: es tontería atiborrarse de pan cutre del chino y pizzas congeladas, que saben a cartulina y son malos para (casi) todo. Pero si un día toca sacarle una tajada a un buen pan de pueblo, o a un pastel artesano, o un arroz con bogavante, pues venga esos carbos, que hay que vivir.

En cierta forma se parece al tema del alcohol: tomarlo en exceso es malo, tomarlo a diario no es muy buena señal, no poder no tomarlo sin sentirse mal es signo de dependencia, y en general mejor evitarlo...

...pero tampoco hay necesidad de, por saber todas esas cosas, volverse abstemio radical.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (27 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bienvenido.
> No se deje engañar por trolacos enarbolando hombres de paja: aquí se trata de saber cómo funciona el cuerpo (en particular, el sistema endocrino), de manera que uno sepa lo que se hace. Lo que haga cada cual, una vez sabe en qué se mete, pues ya dependerá de sus prioridades.
> 
> Al final no se trata de no volver a mirar siquiera un trozo de pan.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Lo importante es saber lo que estás haciendo. Y si un día te comes un platazo de pasta, saber que sería conveniente moderarse luego con las harinas. No comerte una pizza a la noche, y a la mañana siguiente una barra de pan.

Lei antes un link (no recuerdo quien lo puso) acerca de la resistencia a la insulina muy interesante, y de por qué los asiáticos no engordan con tanto arroz. Más si cabe porque mi pareja es asiática también, y comer arroz tres veces al día ha sido su vida.

Me quedo por aquí.


----------



## Indignado (27 Jul 2020)

Para simplificar considera que todas las grasas son saludables , excepto:

grasas hidrogenadas : suelen estar en los snacks ,bolleria ....

aceites refinados (girasol, de palma) , por ejemplo el aceite de palma NO refinado es saludable (aunque difícil de conseguir , se vende la versión refinada) ; el aceite de oliva cuando menos tratado mejor por eso recomendamos el virgen extra


----------



## Fieseler Storch (27 Jul 2020)

Basicamente, el artículo comentaba que cuantas malas harinas/azúcares comíamos, el páncreas secretaba más insulina. El hecho de que tuviésemos niveles tan altos de insulina, nos hacía generar resistencia a la insulina (no hacia su efecto), por tanto el páncreas secretaba aun más. Al tener los niveles de insulina tan elevados permanentemente, el cerebro establecía un objetivo de peso para el cuerpo más elevado, por lo que ordenaba transformar más carbos en grasas.

Al parecer, los asiáticos, pese a comer arroz que es un carbohidrato refinado, no generaban dicha resistencia a la insulina (se supone que el arroz no hace ese efecto), por lo que el cerebro tiene un objetivo de peso más bajo, y da la orden de no iniciar conversión en grasas.

La Verdad es que tiene bastante sentido. También comenta que el hecho de que tu cerebro “ordene” que ganes más peso, también activa el hambre, por lo que comes más... y vuelves al círculo vicioso de la insulina.

No olvidemos que en los culturistas, hay un límite en el cual el cuerpo ya no quiere subir de peso mi con esteroides, y el siguiente nivel para llegar a la élite es inyectar insulina, para “hackear” el cerebro y ganar más peso


----------



## Panko21 (29 Jul 2020)

El arroz no es refinado, añádele que si se come frío parte del almidón se modifica en resistente y tiene un menos impacto. Más los vinagres h la forma de cocinarlo q retrasan su absorción. 

La harina de arroz sí que se refinada


----------



## Panko21 (29 Jul 2020)

supermercados día


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Jul 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues en realidad, ni una cosa ni la otra.
> 
> Aquí NADIE DICE NADA DE ABONOS, se ha debido de perder por el camino.
> Cuando hablamos de química y de aditivos industriales, no nos referimos a lo que se le echa a la tierra para que las verduras crezcan así o asao (cuyo impacto sobre la calidad final de la verdura será seguramente positivo, y el riesgo que albergaren se puede mitigar LAVANDO las verduras a conciencia), sino a lo que se le echa A LA "COMIDA" PROCESADA y que nos comemos nosotros. Aditivos, saborizantes, conservantes, colorantes, espesantes, etc.
> ...



Muy posiblemente Nadie hable de abonos o muy posiblemente YO me haya perdido de camino.
Pero aún así se que es el abono químico y el más usado por la agricultura moderna y es el kelato de hierro“ Skestrene” los agricultores usan esta clase de abono y en cada cuba suelen llevar unos más mil litros y otro abono también el más usado es el purin de las granjas de cerdos de engorde.” Aunque totalmente prohibido” pero aún así se usa mayormente.
Mira jack, te recuerdo que si ha alguien tienes que reprender por las faltas gramaticales es al corrector de mi tablet.
Lo de mi cabeza ya no tiene solucion y no es por el golpe que me di un día al caerme de la moto, es porque estudié en un colegio del régimen y mi único libro fue una encicledia y el catecismo,poco más.
Aun hoy, me se de memoria el cataclismo y en cultura general no era precisamente de los más bobos.
En fin, habiendo en mi huerto este camino, sin asfaltar, ni señales nunca me he perdido,ni equivocado de camino, muy posiblemente sea porque no hay otro y está todito a mi disposicion.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Jul 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Todo lo que es comida industrial es una mierda, básicamente porque las grasas, harinas refinadas y azúcares son lo más barato que hay, se le añaden aromas para que tengan sabor a comida de verdad y ya tienen el producto para vender.
> 
> Por ejemplo ni punto de comparación entre los ingredientes de una lasaña findus y los de una lasaña que te haces tú en tu casa.
> 
> ...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Jul 2020)

El muy cabron se resistía para al final lo he podido plasmar en toda su crueldad.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Jul 2020)

Me se hace raro leeros, el pagesito casi toda la vida ha comido comída natural y muy poca manufacturada, odio las marcas oficiales y mi carne treferida todas y ha ser posible cruda.
En cuestión de fruta y verduras y demás carnes como no sean de mi granja de cualquier súper me vale.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Jul 2020)

Una coca cola es un ultra-mega-super-procesado. Nunca será sana. La única bebida sana es el agua.
Lo demás, son rollos de marqueting para hacer creer a la gente que es "sana".
A lo mejor no llevará azúcar (lo que entendemos como sacarosa), pero el azúcar, tiene más de 60 formatos. O sea, le quitarán la sacarosa y a cambio le meterán otro tipo de azúcar o edulcorante. 

En definitiva: aunque tomes coca zero, tu pancreas estará dando palmas por soleás.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

da igual que sea cero o no, tu cerebro ordena la producción de insulina ante el sabor dulce.

he conseguido que mi madre reduzca su consumo, así como el de pan o pasta, y ha adelgazado cinco kilos desde el inicio del arresto, pero ahí se ha quedado.

su refresco por la tarde no se lo quita nadie.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

no se puede razonar con ella.

en realidad, dejó de comer pan por el pánico a salir a la calle, y mi hermano nini vegano que vive en su casa les hacía el pan en el horno, con harinas de diseño.

pero los refrescos... para comer, cuando tiene sed... antes iba una vez a la semana a comer y controlaba las botellas de dos litros en la nevera: siempre había varias de naranja, limón, cocacola, gaseosa.

es para los nietos cuando vienen... pues ahora que no van por su paranoia a cualquier contacto no lo se pues no me dejan entrar a la casa, que salgo de copas y voy sin mascarilla pero apuesto a que sigue la nevera llena de mierda.

eso si, cada botella que entra es lavada con agua con lejía.

quiero decir que no es un tema racional, sino sentimental. se siente bien con su refresco.

somos de madrid, la mejor agua del grifo de españa, y la beben en botellas de medio litro envasadas.

cuando les digo que el plástico pasa al agua me miran como si estuviera loco, pero vamos llevan así toda la vida; yo no se nada, el poder si.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

quiero decir que la excusa para tener la nevera con litronas de refresco eran los nietos.
ahora que no los deja entrar a casa, y a mi tampoco, no se como está la nevera, pero me lo supongo.

lo del agua es para dejar claro que la racionalidad no es lo que prima en sus decisiones.

además, que me mienten tanto ella como mi padre sin ningún rubor, para que no les eche la bronca o les diga _ya te lo dije_


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2020)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> Basicamente, el artículo comentaba que cuantas malas harinas/azúcares comíamos, el páncreas secretaba más insulina. El hecho de que tuviésemos niveles tan altos de insulina, nos hacía generar resistencia a la insulina (no hacia su efecto), por tanto el páncreas secretaba aun más. Al tener los niveles de insulina tan elevados permanentemente, el cerebro establecía un objetivo de peso para el cuerpo más elevado, por lo que ordenaba transformar más carbos en grasas.
> 
> Al parecer, los asiáticos, pese a comer arroz que es un carbohidrato refinado, no generaban dicha resistencia a la insulina (se supone que el arroz no hace ese efecto), por lo que el cerebro tiene un objetivo de peso más bajo, y da la orden de no iniciar conversión en grasas.
> 
> ...



Como ya le han dicho bienvenido.

Y quiza ya se me han adelantado (seguro) pero para empezar el arroz no es un refinado ya que no procede de harinas.

Luego depende mucho del tipo de cocinado y como se consuma puede variar mucho el indice glucemico.

De hecho se comenta que los asiaticos lo suelen consumir frio de un dia para otro. Ese arroz contiene mucho almidon resistente que pasa como si fuese fibra al intestino y se trasforma en una grasa.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

tiene setenta y pico, y lleva toda la vida que yo recuerde gorda, haciendo de vez en cuando, hace años, re´gimen que no servia para nada. claro que eso de comer verduras y pescado hervido como que no.

es otra mentalidad, todo se lo tienen que arreglar desde fuera, con pastillas, operaciones o lo que sea, pero fuerza de voluntad para el sacrificio, cero.

ha pasado un cáncer, operación de espalda que la causa dolor c´ronico, de ligamentos de un hombro. pero vamos, está bien en general.

ejercicio cero, claro. por la espalda, y ahora con la excusa del covid perfecto, ya no hay que ir a rehabilitación, de la cama al sofá y la comida la hace mi padre o mi hermano.

me preocupa más la salud mental, el no relacionarse con nadie, ni la familia, cara a cara.


----------



## Indignado (30 Jul 2020)

Hazte un favor y deja esas mierdas , para refrescos puedes utilizar lo de este hilo

Refrescos altamente lonchafinistas y (encima) sanos

y para el nesquik usa cacao en polvo y por supuesto sin azúcar o sacarina para disfrutar de su sabor amargo

Cuando descubras que puedas vivir sin el sabor dulce y disfrutar de otros sabores habrás dado un gran paso


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Jul 2020)

Pasate a la version 'sana'.

La leche no te voy a decir que te la quites si te sienta bien, pero el neskiq es un tiro de azucar en el pie.

La leche como te digo no te la quites (aunque engorda por si sola) pero puedes probar a echarle cacao puro y miel buena.

Empieza por meter ingredientes un poco mas naturales y si puedes leche fuera en poco tiempo.

Pd. Cacao puro, nata, cafe y miel en el proximo episodio.


----------



## Indignado (30 Jul 2020)

Pues como dice @Karlos Smith usa miel , y por cierto cuando te hablan de NATA no se refieren a la nata azucarada del mercadona , se refieren al producto natural que es pura grasa


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

cuando anda la duele la espalda. les pasé un folleto de una silla de ruedas eléctrica desmontable en trozos de veinte kilos y de menos de mil euros y pasaron: que hay que probarla antes como la van a comprar por internet, dije de comprar un aparato para pedalear en el sofá, les digo que cojan el coche y se den una vuelta por la sierra sin salir de él, que quedemos la familia en el campo separados por varios metros, cualquier cosa para que salgan de casa tomen el aire y se muevan un poco. es inutil, discuto con ellos y con mis hermanos.

la dieta que la he puesto puede comer lo que quiera, sin harinas ni azucar, no pasa hambre. es golosa, simplemente.

la señora vive en su mundo de yuppi y está encantada en él.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Jul 2020)

pero es que si dejas el azucar las cosas te van a saber más dulces, se trata de educar el paladar.

el otro dia que me dió un bajón me tomé la primera coca cola en cinco años y me sabía extremadamente dulce.

si digo de llevarla a un psiquiatra me llevan a mi


----------



## Indignado (30 Jul 2020)

Hoy prometo no molestarte más , pero metete en la cabeza que *LA GRASA NO ENGORDA *y encima es saciante (llena mucho y comes menos) , por lo quedate con la versión de leche entera ; si te pasas a la versión desnatada vas a beber más , además hay quien dice que es menos sana por que si le quitas la grasa el pico de insulina es mayor

Yo por mi parte me pase a la leche de cabra/oveja , solo me falta encontrar una versión que sea entera y no la semi que consumo actualmente (es un tipo de leche con menos proteina pero con mas grasa) 


añado @cipoterancu ,los productos "bajos en grasa" como pueden ser yogures o quesos son una estafa , le quitan la grasa natural de la leche para meter mierda en su lugar cuando la grasa no es la culpable de nada



Incorrezto dijo:


> pero es que si dejas el azucar las cosas te van a saber más dulces, se trata de educar el paladar.
> 
> el otro dia que me dió un bajón me tomé la primera coca cola en cinco años y me sabía extremadamente dulce.



Cuando dejas el azúcar hasta las galletas sin azúcar saben a dulce


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pasate a la version 'sana'.
> 
> La leche no te voy a decir que te la quites si te sienta bien, pero el neskiq es un tiro de azucar en el pie.
> 
> ...



Y por Dios si tomas leche tomala entera y de la mejor calidad que puedas comprar.


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Jul 2020)

no está deprimida, es una langosta que ha tenido la vida muy fácil y los problemas se han solucionado solos, o lo han hecho otros.
la colección de pastillas para todo es la solución, el danacol es mi pastor.

me dicen, los dos, que están muy a gusto en casa, que no necesitan salir... yo les digo que no desear salir no es normal pero no hago mella.
el caso es que están bien con sus series turcas, los concursos y las tertulias antigobierno.

los cinco años son sin coca cola, pizzas, galletas o macarrones.
entre eso y el ejercicio diario estaba hecho un figurín, con el arresto engordé unos cinco o seis kilos que me he quitado en dos semanas de verduras y animales, aceite y frutos secos.
ahora me falta el ejercicio para recuperar músculo, pero hace mucho calor y no me voy a meter a un gimnasio.



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y por Dios si tomas leche tomala entera y de la mejor calidad que puedas comprar.



la del lidl de pasto, por ejemplo.


----------



## Indignado (31 Jul 2020)

Por ir deprisa escribiendo me dejo cosas  , cuando se recomienda el uso de la miel se refieren a la *miel cruda* (la cual conserva todas sus vitaminas) , no la miel hacendado que es un montón de ingredientes más algo de miel


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Jul 2020)

Indignado dijo:


> Por ir deprisa escribiendo me dejo cosas  , cuando se recomienda el uso de la miel se refieren a la *miel cruda* (la cual conserva todas sus vitaminas) , no la miel hacendado que es un montón de ingredientes más algo de miel



es que hay miel producida por abejas que comen agua con azucar, nada de flores.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> la del lidl de pasto, por ejemplo.



¿Es esa que venden como "fresca" en botellitas transparentes?

Porque tan fresca no será, tuve una cuatro días en la nevera después de abierta y ni se agrió ni nada.

Recuerdo de mi ninñhec la leche que vendían en bolsas que sí se estropeaba de un día a otro. Creo que en mi casa se hervía nada más llegar.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Ago 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Es esa que venden como "fresca" en botellitas transparentes?
> 
> Porque tan fresca no será, tuve una cuatro días en la nevera después de abierta y ni se agrió ni nada.
> 
> Recuerdo de mi ninñhec la leche que vendían en bolsas que sí se estropeaba de un día a otro. Creo que en mi casa se hervía nada más llegar.



Esa. Esta rica y nop me dura tanto, no se.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Esa. Esta rica y nop me dura tanto, no se.



Vale, igual exageré.

O se me fue la olla, y en vez de cuatro días abierta fueron quince días sin abrir o algo así.


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2020)

Si te parece imposible vivir sin el sabor dulce es que tienes una adiccion eso lo primero.

Aun asi si te gusta el sabor no pasa nada. lo que no puede ser es que tengas ganas de el constantemente.

Yo me quite los azucares e hidratos hace 9 meses y al ppio si apetecen un poco pero a las pocas semanas no solo dejas de tener ese deseo (se pasa el mono) sino que tu forma de saborear cambia. Todo empieza a saber mejor y lo que antes era dulce ahora empieza a resultar muy dulce hasta que llega a ser repugnante.

Eso si un dulce bien bien hecho o un pastel o tarta bien hecho no te resultara repugnante al contrario lo disfrutaras mas.

Se abusa mucho del dulce, en mi opinion, porque la mayoria de la gente es ya inmune a algo poco dulce.

Lo de que todo sabe mejor es porque ya no solo predomina el sabor dulce sino que hay mas sabores.


----------



## Steppenwolf2020 (2 Ago 2020)

Sip,mírame.45 años y mínimo de pan o azúcar,jamas he estado mejor que eliminando el azucar


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2020)

Yo soy low carb, casi siempre en cetosis salvo momentos sociales. Yo tarde meses en concienciarme que la grasa no engorda ni es dañina. Controlado con endocrino. Las analiticas y mi sensacion son fantasticas.

La grasa es supersaciante, lo que tambien tienes que entender es que igual no hay que comer cuando hay que comer sino cuando tienes hambre. Es decir, que igual si comiste bien a mediodia y si no tuvieses que " comer" porque es la hora de la cena pues no se cena y no pasa nada. Y si al desayuno tp pues lo mismo. 
Se tarda meses en aprender a oir al cuerpo y a entender que si no comes no pasa nada.

Ademas la grasa animal es sana de cojones


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2020)

Ok, joder 2 veces a la semana es supernormal. Entra dentro de lo razonable y social.


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2020)

Mientras sean donuts con grasa animal bien. Sino mejor no comerse esa mierda procesada.

Yo en casa si se quiere dulce pues dulce de verdad, buena tarta o pastel nada hecho con aceites hidrogenados o procesados basura. Por lo demas bien.

En cantabria se come muy bien, acabo de llegar de alla


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2020)

Te das cuenta que es el mismo planteamiento que se hace con otras drogas?

Solo una raya a la semana no suele funcionar, hay que cortar por lo sano.

Aqui hemos pasado el proceso muchos y ese monazo dura un par de semanas y al mes ni te acuerdas.

Entre medias si eres un poco cocinillas puedes hacerte reposteria sin harinas los findes.

Yo con quince minutos de microondas me hago a veces unos brownies que flipas o tartas de manzana y chocolate.

En los seis meses que adelgace era casi cada fin de semana, ahora solo me apetece de mes en mes y si me los pide alguien de la familia. Esa reposteria no me freno el proceso para nada (ojo no a diario).

Harina de almendra, cacao puro, fruta, frutos secos y algo de miel en la despensa siempre.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Ago 2020)

Tendrias que leer algo mas el hilo pero una dieta JAMAS es correcta si es hipocalorica.

Trae problemas a la larga.


----------



## Gort (6 Ago 2020)

Hoy me ha dado por acordarme de Ramones, la mítica banda norteamericana de punk rock, y del hecho de que sus principales componentes, Johnny, Joey y Dee Dee Ramone apenas superaron los 50 años de vida. Marky Ramone, el batería, es el único miembro que sigue vivo en la actualidad a sus 68 años. Johnny y Joey fallecieron de cáncer apenas pasados los 50 años, Dee Dee falleció por sobredosis a esa edad. Son legendarias las borracheras del grupo mientras grababan, Dee Dee era politoxicómano. Se puede decir que no tenían hábitos muy saludables, y por eso murieron a edad temprana.

Me he leído alguna biografía de la banda y, además de llevar mala vida, su dieta era verdaderamente lamentable, ingiriendo comida del Macdonald y restaurantes prácticamente a diario. Por supuesto, de ejercicio físico y horarios compatibles con los ritmos circadianos ni hablamos.
Sé que ni Johnny Cummings ni Joey eran consumidores de sustancias, aunque Joey tenía un trastorno compulsivo y seguramente tomaría algún tipo de medicación. Lo cual nos dice que quizás habrían sobrevivido hasta hoy si su dieta alimentaria y sus hábitos diarios hubieran sido algo más sanos. No hay más que comparar con los Rolling Stones, que sorprendentemente y para toda la tralla que se han metido aún siguen en pie. Pero, claro, entrevistan a Mick Jagger y el tío lleva una rutina de dieta sana y ejercicio físico verdaderamente envidiable.

Es especulación, pero si los de Queens hubieran llevado una dieta sin comida basura y se hubieran cuidado un poco, quizás nos habrían dejado muchos más momentos musicales inolvidables.


----------



## Charlatan (6 Ago 2020)

hoy he pasado el plato para ver que racion me colocaba mi mujer,pues tachan.......600 gr de pasta,cuando acabo de leer que son 150 lo recomendable.
Asi era incapaz de adelgazar ni haciendo ejercicio ni pollas....


----------



## aspid (6 Ago 2020)

Queso se puede comer?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2020)

sada dijo:


> La sobrasada en hojas de que¿ lechuga¿ quiero probar
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-oct-2017 at 20:13 ----------
> 
> Ayer comí al mediodía ( solomillo de cerdo relleno de aguacate, pimiento y queso, receta de locos por el asado) y ya no volví a comer nada hasta el mediodía de hoy; un ayuno de 24 horas. El viernes pasado hice uno y ahora este es el siguiente; a ver si se nota algo en la báscula



¿Resultado de esto?
A mi lo unico que me funciona es hacer deporte 3/4 dias a la semana.
Tambien es cierto que cuando hago más deporte tambien controlo un poco más lo que como, pero en plan de no ir a correr con el estomago lleno y eso. 
Si, es un reflote sano, para ver resultados y tal...


----------



## sada (6 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Resultado de esto?
> A mi lo unico que me funciona es hacer deporte 3/4 dias a la semana.
> Tambien es cierto que cuando hago más deporte tambien controlo un poco más lo que como, pero en plan de no ir a correr con el estomago lleno y eso.
> Si, es un reflote sano, para ver resultados y tal...



pues no te creas, a pesar de haber dejado los carbos en su día no noté gran cosa


----------



## nief (7 Ago 2020)

aspid dijo:


> Queso se puede comer?



Mientras sea queso cualquiera.

El queso es basicamente proteina y grasa animal con lo que sin problema. 

A mi me gustan todos


----------



## nief (7 Ago 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> hoy he pasado el plato para ver que racion me colocaba mi mujer,pues tachan.......600 gr de pasta,cuando acabo de leer que son 150 lo recomendable.
> Asi era incapaz de adelgazar ni haciendo ejercicio ni pollas....




Esos 600 gramos de pasta qeu serian, 450gramos de azucar que tendria que procesar tu cuerpo? pues ahi es nada


----------



## Charlatan (7 Ago 2020)

nief dijo:


> Esos 600 gramos de pasta qeu serian, 450gramos de azucar que tendria que procesar tu cuerpo? pues ahi es nada



lo peor eran las digestiones eternas....
es un gran invento una bascula de cocina.......


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ago 2020)

aspid dijo:


> Queso se puede comer?



Si no se te hincha la tripa despues si.

Cuanto mas curado mejor.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2020)

Disciplina??? Si haces 0 de deporte y dices que ni andas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ago 2020)

cholesfer dijo:


> Disciplina??? Si haces 0 de deporte y dices que ni andas.



Disciplina es hacer lo que te propones, aunque sea difícil.
Se puede ser disciplinado y no hacer deporte, qué tendrá que ver la tos con rascarse los cojones...


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Disciplina es hacer lo que te propones, aunque sea difícil.
> Se puede ser disciplinado y no hacer deporte, qué tendrá que ver la tos con rascarse los cojones...



Pues que el pavo pesa 135kg y dice que ni anda...

Disciplinado made in Spain.


----------



## NPCpremiun (12 Ago 2020)

sada dijo:


> pues no te creas, a pesar de haber dejado los carbos en su día no noté gran cosa



Lo suponia, nunca tube muy claro el tema de los carbos, y a raiz de este hilo me puse a pensar en el temo y descubrí una falacia entre sus detractores.
Hablan de las grasas y los *recursos consumidos* cuando no comes hidratos, y de las *calorias que ingieres* cuando los comes y se transforman en grasa, eso es como si yo comparo mi coche con el tuyo y hablo las *prestaciones del mio* y de los *gastos del tuyo*. ¿Que pasa? cuando como hidratos estoy en modo invernación y no consumo calorías, cuando como otra cosa esos nutrientes se transforman en helio y peso menos. No sé que tipo de falacia es esa, pero es la base de toda esa teoría.


----------



## sada (12 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Lo suponia, nunca tube muy claro el tema de los carbos, y a raiz de este hilo me puse a pensar en el temo y descubrí una falacia entre sus detractores.
> Hablan de las grasas y los *recursos consumidos* cuando no comes hidratos, y de las *calorias que ingieres* cuando los comes y se transforman en grasa, eso es como si yo comparo mi coche con el tuyo y hablo las *prestaciones del mio* y de los *gastos del tuyo*. ¿Que pasa? cuando como hidratos estoy en modo invernación y no consumo calorías, cuando como otra cosa esos nutrientes se transforman en elio y peso menos. No sé que tipo de falacia es esa, pero es la base de toda esa teoría.



bueno si que yo creo que si abusas de hidratos engordas fácilmente,


----------



## NPCpremiun (12 Ago 2020)

sada dijo:


> bueno si que yo creo que si abusas de hidratos engordas fácilmente,



Que si abusas de otras cosas no, . Que pueda resultar más facil abusar de los hidratos es otro tema, pero esta seudo religión de los antihidratos resulta un tanto exagerada.


----------



## Indignado (12 Ago 2020)

Cuento chino , bebe el agua que tu cuerpo te pida .Algunas infusiones como el te rojo ayudan a bajar peso pero estamos hablando de algo muy insignificante.

Lo de beber mucha agua es para la gente con retención de liquidos

Un ejemplo es Michael Phelps , come comida basura a piñón pero esta fibrado , si algún día deja la actividad física tiene que reducir la ingesta o engordará ; pero bueno el principal problema es que aunque este delgado tiene pinta que acabará con diabetes tipo 2 por que los altos niveles de insulina que debe tener.


----------



## Indignado (12 Ago 2020)

Correcto , hay ejemplos de gente que hace maratones y comen pasta como fuente de energía para la actividad física , aunque están delgados con los años desarrollan diabetes


Pues bebe 1,5 litros y tomate alguna infusión como la cola de caballo o diente de león

Pd: joder con los nombres


----------



## nief (12 Ago 2020)

No a ambas

Es cierto que si no comes procesados ni tanto azucar has de beber agua con sales pues el cuerpo al perder azucar pierde agua y se arrastran sales. Y si no comes procesados tomas mucha menos sal y no hay limite a la sal que puedas tomar. Si tomas de mas tu cuerpo la elimina

Haciendo ejercicio no quemas tanto. Hay que hacer una burrada de ejercicio para quemar 500 calorias y un big mac tiene 900....


Ademas las grasas deblos procesados suelen se omega 6 que el cuerpo no utiliza para sacar energia. No sabe hacerlo. A parte si comes mierda y lleva azucar o hidratso tienes la insulina alta y eso impide al cuerpo gastar grasa

Que procesado no llwva azucra


----------



## pagesitofeliz (12 Ago 2020)

Haber meq
Es que comer sano no es lo más responsable, ni lo más adecuado y mucho menos esperar que el deporte te resuelva lo de estar gordo, si es cierto que tener disciplina en hacer ejercicio que no deporte es una opción y más tener la costumbre de obligarte ha tener una vida sana comiendo sano y a la vez hacer vida sana, te invito ha hacer lo mismito que el pagesitofeliz levantarse cuando el sol y recibirlo en plena naturaleza y a la vez desayunar desta misma naturaleza y seguidamente trajinar haciendo de la labor un entretenimiento.
Como por ejemplo intentar imaginarme el que este mi gato emboscado detrás de un ridiculo matojo esperando un despiste del pollo en cuestión, lo que acontece es totalmente al contrario el gallo le da de picotazos hasta que le madre pone armonia en la trifulca con zarpazo al zopenco del aprendiz de cazador de pacotilla.
Pollo no comió pero la ratita pago los platos rotos y lo más patético es que donde se suele decir que con la comida no se juega el juega y mata de la forma vil torturando y cuando cualquier ser humano hace del muerto un entierro digno el va y se come al difundo y después placidamente se relame y limpia escrupulosamente los bigotes y otra vez a por el gallo a ver si hay suerte.
En fin.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que si abusas de otras cosas no, . Que pueda resultar más facil abusar de los hidratos es otro tema, pero esta seudo religión de los antihidratos resulta un tanto exagerada.



Llevas mucho retraso y no has leido las pruebas aportadas.

Sin la intervencion de altos niveles de insulina es imposible ser obeso.

Y la unica forma de tener altos niveles de insulina es consumir gran cantidad de hidratos refinados.

Y si, de alimentos frescos, grasa natural, verdura y proteinas en su formato carnico puedes hincharte hasta reventar sin engordar.


----------



## NPCpremiun (13 Ago 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Llevas mucho retraso y no has leido las pruebas aportadas.
> 
> Sin la intervencion de altos niveles de insulina es imposible ser obeso.
> 
> ...



Las he leido, pero tal vez no comulgo con el retraso de creermelo porque sí. ¿Donde van las calorias que no se consumen procedentes de los no hidratos? mucho hablar de los hidratos que entran y de las lachugas/proteinas que salen, ahora habla de los hidratos que salen y de las proteinas que entran, que paree que lo hizo un mago.
Y tu primera frase insultando, menudo hidrataliban que estás hecho.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Las he leido, pero tal vez no comulgo con el retraso de creermelo porque sí. ¿Donde van las calorias que no se consumen procedentes de los no hidratos? mucho hablar de los hidratos que entran y de las lachugas/proteinas que salen, ahora habla de los hidratos que salen y de las proteinas que entran, que paree que lo hizo un mago.
> Y tu primera frase insultando, menudo hidrataliban que estás hecho.



Metabolismo basal. No lo controlas tú, sino tu sistema endocrino de forma autónoma, y en ausencia de niveles elevados de insulina (que dan la señal de acumular grasas) ajustan el consumo a la ingesta.
Además, la cantidad de grasas que puedes digerir está limitada por la capacidad del cuerpo de generar bilis y absorber quilomicrones; todo lo que supere a esa capacidad sale de tu cuerpo como entró (bueno, un poco desmejorado).
En cambio, no hay límite a la cantidad de hidratos de carbono que el cuerpo es capaz de digerir y absorber.
Si se alcanza el estado de cetosis, también se eliminan cuerpos cetónicos a través de la orina, el sudor y el aliento.

Así que, en resumen, las "calorías" procedentes de los no hidratos (yo no como calorías, como comida, pero como usted quiera) van a dos sitios:

1.- Son consumidas por el cuerpo de forma pasiva, aumentando el metabolismo para ajustar entradas y salidas
2.- Son expulsadas sin digerir del cuerpo (si se supera la capacidad de absorción)
3.- Son excretadas a través de orina, aliento y sudor en forma de cuerpos cetónicos


----------



## NPCpremiun (13 Ago 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Además, la cantidad de grasas que puedes digerir está limitada por la capacidad del cuerpo de generar bilis y absorber quilomicrones; todo lo que supere a esa capacidad sale de tu cuerpo como entró (bueno, un poco desmejorado).
> En cambio, no hay límite a la cantidad de hidratos de carbono que el cuerpo es capaz de digerir y absorber.



Te acepto esto cogido con pinzas, pero tambien te digo:
El famoso estudio con el que se desarrolló lo del metabolismo basal fue hecho mínimo por un mago, te lo resumo, se catalogaron 18 categorías según criterios de peso, sexo y edad, no recuerdo si algún criterio más, pero el caso es que se hizo con 12 personas, eso toca a 0,66 individuos por cada caso, de considera rigor científico cuando el experimento cuenta con unos 500 ejemplos por caso.
Me leí como se hizo y es pa mear y no echar gota, y le dieron premios a aburrir. eso me recuerda a una conversación que he tenido varias veces con un colega científico:
*NPC*: ¿Sabes algo de el estudio X sobre tal tema?
*CIENÍFICO*: No, pero deberías leer como se hizo.
*NPC: *¿Como se hizo?
*CIENÍFICO:* Yo no pierdo el tiempo leyendo esas cosas, pero puedes leerlo y me lo cuentas.
Normalmente suelo leerlo y comentarle,nos echamos unas risas y siempre acaba diciéndome:
*CIENÍFICO:* ¿Entiendes por que no pierdo el tiempo leyendo esas cosas?


Smiling Jack dijo:


> Así que, en resumen, las "calorías" procedentes de los no hidratos (yo no como calorías, como comida, pero como usted quiera) van a dos sitios:



Se sobreentiende de que se está hablando.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Te acepto esto cogido con pinzas, pero tambien te digo:
> El famoso estudio con el que se desarrolló lo del metabolismo basal fue hecho mínimo por un mago, te lo resumo, se catalogaron 18 categorías según criterios de peso, sexo y edad, no recuerdo si algún criterio más, pero el caso es que se hizo con 12 personas, eso toca a 0,66 individuos por cada caso, de considera rigor científico cuando el experimento cuenta con unos 500 ejemplos por caso.
> Me leí como se hizo y es pa mear y no echar gota, y le dieron premios a aburrir. eso me recuerda a una conversación que he tenido varias veces con un colega científico:
> *NPC*: ¿Sabes algo de el estudio X sobre tal tema?
> ...



Diría que se han hecho bastantes estudios más, pero si tiene el enlace concreto al estudio que menciona, me interesa.
Por supuesto, revisar la metodología da mucha información sobre el peso que puedan tener la conclusiones del estudio.
Si estaba buscando gente que no sea rigurosa con la información que da por válida, se ha equivocado de hilo.

Tampoco sé exactamente a qué se refiere con "lo del metabolismo basal", porque si se refiere a las fórmulas que presuntamente lo calculan, ya le digo que uno de los pilares de las teorías metabólicas con las que comulga este hilo es que esas fórmulas son una estimación muy burda que ignora, precisamente, lo que yo le decía: que el metabolismo basal no es fijo, sino que depende de las señales hormonales del sistema endocrino.

El metabolismo basal en sí, dado que no es más que una forma de denominar un fenómeno cierto (que gastamos energía aunque no desempeñemos actividad física), no creo que esté en cuestión.

En cualquier caso, si me señala qué ve "cogido con pinzas" en mis argumentos, se lo agradeceré: así puedo revisar si me he equivocado en algo, o aclararle lo que haya quedado insuficientemente claro.

¿Que por qué gasto mi tiempo en esto? Pues porque me he pasado la vida a ratos pegándome con la báscula, y a ratos haciendo la vista gorda al hecho de que empezaba a no verme los pies, y sé lo jodido (lo imposible, en el 99% de los casos) que puede ser perder peso con las recomendaciones oficiales. De mantener el peso perdido ni hablamos, pa qué.

Y cuando por fin he encontrado un método que FUNCIONA y que está respaldado por teorías sólidas que no sólo explican por qué funciona, sino que también explican por qué todo lo demás no, pues lo que me sale es compartirlo con el mundo.


----------



## walda (13 Ago 2020)

1. No creo
2. Esa es la filosofía de mi chico, hacer cardio para así poderse permitir licencias de vez en cuando y su chips night una vez a la semana. Hace un vídeo de un tal Funky Roberts (YouTube) todas las mañanas (antes iba al gimnasio). El caso es que está esbelto pero tiene un poco de barriga. Si comiera mejor a lo mejor tendría los abdominales marcados.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Las he leido, pero tal vez no comulgo con el retraso de creermelo porque sí. ¿Donde van las calorias que no se consumen procedentes de los no hidratos? mucho hablar de los hidratos que entran y de las lachugas/proteinas que salen, ahora habla de los hidratos que salen y de las proteinas que entran, que paree que lo hizo un mago.
> Y tu primera frase insultando, menudo hidrataliban que estás hecho.



A ver el piel de princesa recien llegado.

Te digo que llevas retraso porque se habra explicado en mas de 2000 post de este hilo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Se sobreentiende de que se está hablando.



Se sobreentiende, pero es un error.
No trataba de sacarle punta a su mensaje de forma estúpida, sino de señalar que la teoría del balance calórico según la cual "una caloría es una caloría", y da igual que sea una caloría de donut industrial glaseado con cicuta o una caloría de kale orgánico (otra chorrada: ¿alguien come alimentos inorgánicos, es decir, piedras?), es una chorrada.

No, no tiene el mismo efecto sobre nuestro sistema hormonal una caloría de azúcar o harina refinada que una de grasa natural, o una de proteína. Amén de que los alimentos son mucho más que calorías, los micronutrientes juegan también un papel crucial en una dieta saludable, y su absorción depende de su presentación.

Por eso decía, que yo no como calorías, sino comida.


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Ago 2020)

Que no es igual de sano 100 calorías de donut que 100 calotias de filete de ternera está claro, pero cuanto afecta eso a lo de engordar es lo que cuestiono.
A mi lo de hacer deporte siempre me ha dado resultado, y si salen más calorías de las que entran, me cuesta creer que se pueda engordar.
Con lo del metabolismo basal me refería justamente a esto ". . . si se refiere a las fórmulas que presuntamente lo calculan, ya le digo que uno de los pilares de las teorías metabólicas con las que comulga este hilo es que esas fórmulas son una estimación muy burda . . . "
Y lo que veo cogido con pinzas es que el cuerpo tenga un tope para asimilar grasas y otras cosas pero no hidratos,
primera noticia que tengo al respecto, en principio "la compro" pero me huele muy raro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que no es igual de sano 100 calorías de donut que 100 calotias de filete de ternera está claro, pero cuanto afecta eso a lo de engordar es lo que cuestiono.



Pues ya le digo que mucho: el donut causa un pico de insulina, y la insulina básicamente detiene la lipólisis (impide al cuerpo usar las reservas de grasas) y favorece la lipogénesis (indica al cuerpo que debe crear grasas nuevas). El donut le dice al cuerpo que es hora de acumular grasa para el invierno.

El filete de ternera, si es de los veteados con su grasita, apenas causa secreción de insulina (la proteína también es insulinogénica, pero como 1/4 de lo que lo son los hidratos; la grasa no causa prácticamente nada de secreción de insulina, y además ralentiza la absorción de otros alimentos), con lo que el cuerpo no recibe señal de acumular grasas ni pierde el acceso a las reservas de grasa.



> A mi lo de hacer deporte siempre me ha dado resultado, y si salen más calorías de las que entran, me cuesta creer que se pueda engordar.



Perogrullada: no es que sea mentira, es que no está dando indicaciones de cómo adelgazar sino describiendo el proceso desde un punto de vista energético.

Sólo se puede engordar si entra más de lo que sale, como solo se puede volar si el empuje es superior al peso. Pero saber lo segundo no le ayuda en nada a volar ¿Verdad que no?

Pues saber lo primero tampoco le ayuda en nada a adelgazar.

2/3 del consumo energético son autónomos y se regulan mediante el sistema endocrino. Si usted hace deporte, las calorías consumidas de más las consume el metabolismo basal de menos, con lo que entrar en déficit no es tan fácil.

Que sí, que el deporte ayuda a controlar el peso, pero no porque gastes energía (lo que gastas en el gimnasio, comparado con lo que gasta tu cuerpo por su cuenta, es poco menos que irrelevante), sino porque el ejercicio mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos. Así que la siguiente vez que comes, necesitas menos insulina para controlar la glucosa en sangre. Y a menos insulina en sangre, menos acumulación de grasa.



> Con lo del metabolismo basal me refería justamente a esto ". . . si se refiere a las fórmulas que presuntamente lo calculan, ya le digo que uno de los pilares de las teorías metabólicas con las que comulga este hilo es que esas fórmulas son una estimación muy burda . . . "



Pues eso. Que el metabolismo basal va a su bola, y su trabajo es hacer lo que le indica el sistema endocrino. 

Si el sistema endocrino le dice que toca engordar (insulina alta), ya puedes hacer lo que te salga del pie, que engordas. Prueba: los corticoides, que al forzar una elevación crónica de la glucemia, causan que la insulina también esté siempre elevada. Dale corticoides a cualquiera, y engorda.

Y si el sistema endocrino le dice que toca adelgazar (insulina baja), aunque comas como una lima adelgazas. Prueba: los diabéticos tipo 1 sin tratar. Como su cuerpo no genera insulina, no son capaces de acumular grasas. Un diabético tipo 1 sin tratar se queda como los niños de Biafra.



> Y lo que veo cogido con pinzas es que el cuerpo tenga un tope para asimilar grasas y otras cosas pero no hidratos,
> primera noticia que tengo al respecto, en principio "la compro" pero me huele muy raro.



Para asimilar las grasas, hay que emulsionarlas con la bilis de la vesícula, y las partículas emulsionadas de grasa tienen que atravesar la pared intestinal.

La capacidad de la vesícula es la que es, y para eso no es más que un "depósito" que se va llenando, porque la bilis en realidad la produce el hígado (por eso si te quitan la vesícula sigues pudiendo comer grasas, pero muchas menos).

Si comes de una sentada más grasa de la que tu bilis es capaz de emulsionar, la grasa en exceso no la absorbes: la cagas. Si comes en general más grasa de la que tu producción hepática de bilis es capaz de emulsionar, no sólo esa grasa se excreta, sino que el hígado protesta y te da un empacho del carajo, con lo que se te quitan las ganas de grasa para una temporada.

En cambio, los hidratos de carbono simples (azúcares y harinas refinadas) se absorben directamente en todo el tracto digestivo.

La lógica detrás de que los hidratos se absorban sin límite es, precisamente, que la fruta está disponible en verano y otoño, que es cuando el cuerpo tendría que acumular grasas para el invierno. Que los hidratos engorden solo es una putada para el hombre moderno que viven en la abundancia. Para cualquier otra situación, era una ventaja evolutiva que facilitaba la supervivencia en un entorno de comida escasa e inviernos sin acceso a hidratos de carbono (cazadores-recolectores)


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2020)

En principio queda todo resuelto, me informaré un poco más e intentaré rebatir esto: 

". . .*2/3 del consumo energético son autónomos* y se regulan mediante el sistema endocrino. Si usted hace deporte, las *calorías consumidas de más las consume el metabolismo basal de menos*, con lo que entrar en déficit no es tan fácil.
Que sí, que el deporte ayuda a controlar el peso, pero no porque gastes energía (lo que gastas en el gimnasio, comparado con lo que gasta tu cuerpo por su cuenta, es poco menos que irrelevante), sino porque el ejercicio mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos. Así que la siguiente vez que comes, necesitas menos insulina para controlar la glucosa en sangre. Y a menos insulina en sangre, menos acumulación de grasa. "

¿Por que mi metabolismo basal consume de menos si hago deporte? Me recuerda cierta ocasión en que miré el consumo calórico de correr x Km. y la misma distancia andando. Mi sorpresa fue mayúscula cuando vi que era casi igual, no daba crédito, luego pensé que según la física (fuerza x distancia) tenia su lógica, pero seguía sin cuadrarme. Entonces intente visualizar un caso practico. Supongamos que corro 8Km. en una hora, es un ritmo relajado, pero supone un esfuerzo considerable. Andando, ese mismo trayecto me llevaría dos horas., y un consumo calórico casi igual, con un esfuerzo casi nulo. . . pero he ahí el truco andando son 2h. que pasa con la hora que me ahorré corriendo ¿estoy en coma? ¿estoy en ivernación? ¿o estoy realizando otra actividad con el consumo calórico correspondiente? Todos los dietistas infravaloran el tema del deporte, omiten información como cuando miré las tablas de consumo calórico viendo solo (fuerza x distancia). Supongo que en esto de las dietas y el adelgazamiento existen muchos factores, como para resumirlo todo a "hidrato malo resto bueno" por ejemplo un bocata de tocino con pan del más refinado ¿que le aplicamos: 1-Tope de grasa y cagamos sin digerir 2-hidrato refinado vamos almacenando grasa 3- Producimos siempre la misma cantidad de bilis 4- los que solo comen hidratos no cagan? Siento que mis contestaciones no estén a la altura de las suyas, las cuales le agradezco mucho, pero no por estar yo menos formado en el tema debo aceptar como bueno un argumento por venir de alguien más formado, que otros habrá de igual formación y opinión distinta.
Cierto es que hidratos y azúcar no sacian y carne y grasa animal si lo hacen. Lo de la insulina es difícil de medir sin ser profesional del tema, y yo no soy de actos de fe, que lo daré por bueno pero lo pondré a prueba tanto como pueda. Muy simple me parece la teoría de los anti hidratos y que no niego que un tronco flote, pero de eso a cruzar el atlántico . . . suban y me cuenten.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Por que mi metabolismo basal consume de menos si hago deporte?



El metabolismo basal busca mantener la homeostasis, salvo que las señales hormonales le indiquen que es hora de acumular grasa, o de quemar las reservas acumuladas.

Por eso las dietas hipocalóricas fracasan: si intentas crear un déficit comiendo menos y haciendo más deporte, el cuerpo lo compensa bajando el metabolismo basal. El cuerpo interpreta que la comida es escasa y baja el ritmo de gasto.



> Me recuerda cierta ocasión en que miré el consumo calórico de correr x Km. y la misma distancia andando. Mi sorpresa fue mayúscula cuando vi que era casi igual, no daba crédito, luego pensé que según la física (fuerza x distancia) tenia su lógica, pero seguía sin cuadrarme. Entonces intente visualizar un caso practico. Supongamos que corro 8Km. en una hora, es un ritmo relajado, pero supone un esfuerzo considerable. Andando, ese mismo trayecto me llevaría dos horas., y un consumo calórico casi igual, con un esfuerzo casi nulo. . . pero he ahí el truco andando son 2h. que pasa con la hora que me ahorré corriendo ¿estoy en coma? ¿estoy en ivernación? ¿o estoy realizando otra actividad con el consumo calórico correspondiente?



En general, la respuesta es "estoy cansado de haber estado corriendo, por lo que seguramente no estaré haciendo nada que gaste mucha energía."
Además, no es casual que el deporte dé hambre: otra vez, son señales hormonales asegurando el equilibrio de entradas y salidas.



> Todos los dietistas infravaloran el tema del deporte, omiten información como cuando miré las tablas de consumo calórico viendo solo (fuerza x distancia).



Supongo que son pragmáticos: si ya es raro que consigas que el paciente siga la dieta, como para encima conseguir que haga un deporte que no ha hecho en la vida.



> Supongo que en esto de las dietas y el adelgazamiento existen muchos factores, como para resumirlo todo a "hidrato malo resto bueno" por ejemplo un bocata de tocino con pan del más refinado ¿que le aplicamos: 1-Tope de grasa y cagamos sin digerir



La cantidad de grasa que se puede absorber es bastante más de la que aporta un bocata de tocino. Cuando digo que si te pasas de grasas parte no se absorben estoy hablando de comer hasta el empacho. Cosa que en general tampoco harás, salvo que estuvieras intentando demostrar algo.



> 2-hidrato refinado vamos almacenando grasa



Al mezclar hidrato refinado y grasa se ralentiza la digestión, con lo que la acumulación de grasa es menor que si sólo comiéramos una cantidad equivalente de pan.




> 3- Producimos siempre la misma cantidad de bilis



Se podría "entrenar" al hígado para producir más bilis, pero no de un día para otro. Lo que sucede si te das un atracón es que la vesícula se queda vacía, y el cuerpo manda señales de que no se coma más hasta que no haya habido tiempo para recargarla.



> 4- los que solo comen hidratos no cagan?



Al revés: los hidratos rara vez van sin fibra, y también rara vez comes tanta grasa como para no poderla digerir.

Con lo cual, el que no caga es el que come principalmente grasas y proteínas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Ago 2020)

Pues por mi experiencia uno puede engordarse si se pasa con los frutos secos. ¿Será por sus hidratos? 

En cuanto al ejercicio, me funciona entre poco y nada. Vamos que por mucho que haga no noto un mayor adelgazamiento. El 99% es la dieta, al menos en mi caso.


----------



## Trinitario (17 Ago 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues ya le digo que mucho: el donut causa un pico de insulina, y la insulina básicamente detiene la lipólisis (impide al cuerpo usar las reservas de grasas) y favorece la lipogénesis (indica al cuerpo que debe crear grasas nuevas). El donut le dice al cuerpo que es hora de acumular grasa para el invierno.
> 
> El filete de ternera, si es de los veteados con su grasita, apenas causa secreción de insulina (la proteína también es insulinogénica, pero como 1/4 de lo que lo son los hidratos; la grasa no causa prácticamente nada de secreción de insulina, y además ralentiza la absorción de otros alimentos), con lo que el cuerpo no recibe señal de acumular grasas ni pierde el acceso a las reservas de grasa.
> 
> ...



Grandísima tu aportación *Smiling Jack*, se trata de una visión muy completa de todo el proceso y es digna de enmarcar y tener como chincheta y referente.

Coincido plenamente en todo, solo quería añadir otros temas que son también de importancia por estar íntimamente relacionados:

El tipo de alimentación que uno utiliza para nutrirse es algo fundamental, a de ser de tipo no inflamatorio (o antiinflamatorio).

También hay que cuidar nuestra microbiota, dependiendo de nuestro microbioma nuestro organismo funcionará de una forma u otra, incluso dependiendo de nuestras bacterias intestinales (o sus colonias en biofilms) alteramos nuestro sistema hormonal de forma importante.

Cosas aparentemente inconexas como seguir un ritmo circadiano, o tener buenas relaciones personales son también una influencia muy importante en el proceso de la nutrición y longevidad.

Nuestro sistema digestivo es todo un “cerebro” en su conjunto, en plena comunicación e intercambio con nuestro cerebro y sistema cognitivo, decisivos para la generación/regulación de hormonas, enzimas… y distintos protagonistas de nuestra nutrición.


----------



## Trinitario (17 Ago 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En general, la respuesta es "estoy cansado de haber estado corriendo, por lo que seguramente no estaré haciendo nada que gaste mucha energía."
> Además, no es casual que el deporte dé hambre: otra vez, son señales hormonales asegurando el equilibrio de entradas y salidas.




Ahorita mismo acabo de llegar de practicar deporte en ayunas, he pasado en total unas tres horas: 45 bicicleta con fuertes pendientes y ritmo elevado + 1:30 corriendo en la playa a ritmo medio y regreso análogo a la ida en bicicleta.

Cuando regreso no tengo NADA de hambre (solo sed), el tema es que practico dieta lowcarb / keto y ayuno intermitente.

Interpreto que aunque agote mis reservas de glucógeno de forma rápida, paso sin trauma ni desfallecimiento a consumo de grasas rápidamente pues mi cuerpo ya está "entrenado".

Lo que si noto es un gran agobio debido a la fuerte exposición al sol y el calor brutal, creo que debo tener un subidón de cortisol por el estrés que eso provoca, llevo un par de días practicando a media carrera mindfulness y he notado una mejora, todavía es pronto.

Bueno, he echo esta entrada sólo pro el rema del hambre, con la idea de incidir que depende mucho en el régimen que estas funcionando.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Trinitario (17 Ago 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pues por mi experiencia uno puede engordarse si se pasa con los frutos secos. ¿Será por sus hidratos?
> 
> En cuanto al ejercicio, me funciona entre poco y nada. Vamos que por mucho que haga no noto un mayor adelgazamiento. El 99% es la dieta, al menos en mi caso.




Los frutos secos tiene una desproporcionada fama de alimento saludable, y lo es dependiendo del resto de nuestra dieta, usualmente nuestra dieta "estándar" tiene un nivel brutal de alimentos con alto índice glucémico y és altamente inflamatoria, con un exceso de Omega 6.

Los estudios indican que evolutivamente nuestro organismo está preparado para tener unos niveles de Omega 3 (antiinflamatorio) y Omega 6 (pro-inflamatorio) en proporción 1 / 1, pero en la práctica nos encontramos en unos niveles 1 / 10 incluso 1 / 20.

Este desbalance "persi" provoca cambios de distinta índole en nuestro organismo energético (enzimas, microbiota, etc).







El ejercicio ES MUY IMPORTANTE, pero también lo es el tema hormonal y en especial el metabolismo de la insulina.

Es necesario bajar la "Resistencia a la insulina" (uno de los principales factores causantes de enfermedades, síndrome metabólico, envejecimiento, enfermedades crónicas, etc), para ello yo en lo personal practico dieta lowcarb / cetogénica y ayuno intermitente (Como únicamente en el mediodía), y lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## tolomeo (17 Ago 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pues por mi experiencia uno puede engordarse si se pasa con los frutos secos. ¿Será por sus hidratos?
> 
> En cuanto al ejercicio, me funciona entre poco y nada. Vamos que por mucho que haga no noto un mayor adelgazamiento. El 99% es la dieta, al menos en mi caso.



El ejercicio, bien hecho, aumenta masa muscular con lo cual aumenta el metabolismo, eso te permite quemar más calorías en "reposo"


----------



## Chapinazo (17 Ago 2020)

He cenado huevos con tocino, torreznos y tartar de atún con aguacate.
Habían sucedido pocas cosas tan paleo desde que chaparon Altamira.
Buenas noches.


----------



## Momo L (17 Ago 2020)

Qué opináis de los jugos verdes para reponer minerales y desintoxicar el cuerpo?


----------



## planta (18 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Los frutos secos tiene una desproporcionada fama de alimento saludable, y lo es dependiendo del resto de nuestra dieta, usualmente nuestra dieta "estándar" tiene un nivel brutal de alimentos con alto índice glucémico y és altamente inflamatoria, con un exceso de Omega 6.
> 
> Los estudios indican que evolutivamente nuestro organismo está preparado para tener unos niveles de Omega 3 (antiinflamatorio) y Omega 6 (pro-inflamatorio) en proporción 1 / 1, pero en la práctica nos encontramos en unos niveles 1 / 10 incluso 1 / 20.
> 
> ...



Sirven de algo los complementos de Omega 3?


----------



## Trinitario (19 Ago 2020)

planta dijo:


> Sirven de algo los complementos de Omega 3?




Si que sirven, por supuesto.

Dos de los principales componentes del grupo Omega 3 son Imprescindibles: El* EPA* (ácido eicosapentaenoico) y el *DHA* (ácido docosahexaenoico) son ácidos grasos poliinsaturados esenciales.

"Ambos ácidos grasos pasan por numerosos sistemas biológicos para favorecer la salud humana. El *DHA *tiene un efecto beneficioso en la estructura de la membrana celular y asiste en el normal crecimiento y desarrollo. Mientras que ambos *EPA *y *DHA*, son indispensables para el sistema inmunitario donde controlan los procesos clave que respaldan nuestra salud. Juntos proporcionan numerosos e importantes beneficios en todo el ciclo de vida humano. "

Desde mi punto de vista la complementación con Omega 3 (EPA+DHA), la de Magnesio (Glicinato u otra fórmula biocompatible), el ZINC (en Picolinato u otra fórmula biocompatible), y la vitamina C, es totalmente recomendable.

Si eres una persona que te expones normalmente al sol (y no estás bajo de colesterol), tu dieta es alta en pescado, etc... No ara falta complementarse con vitamina D, de lo contrario será necesaria añadirla a la lista.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Si que sirven, por supuesto.
> 
> Dos de los principales componentes del grupo Omega 3 son Imprescindibles: El* EPA* (ácido eicosapentaenoico) y el *DHA* (ácido docosahexaenoico) son ácidos grasos poliinsaturados esenciales.
> 
> ...



Como el Omega 3 sea de baja calidad, el efecto va a ser precisamente el contrario.
El Omega 3 se oxida con facilidad. 
No os suplementeis tan alegremente.


----------



## Paisdemierda (19 Ago 2020)

Joder, el hilo está lleno de gordacos ignorantes que no se han cuidado en su puta vida por vagos y analfabetos y ahora creen que son disciplinados porque su carro del carrefour ya no se parece tanto al de una familia de gitanos, la de gilipolleces que hay que oir.


----------



## Trinitario (19 Ago 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Como el Omega 3 sea de baja calidad, el efecto va a ser precisamente el contrario.
> No os suplementeis tan alegremente.




Si puedes orientarnos para escoger buenos suplementos de Omega 3, será de agradecer.

Se que sé venden Omega 3 de origen totalmente vegetale rico en uno de los dos ácidos grasos (no recuerdo cuál de ellos) escaseando el otro, y que por el contrario otros que son de pescado de grandes dimensiones tienen trazas de mercurio muy elevados.

Cualquier colaboración Cormac sería de agradecer.


----------



## Trinitario (19 Ago 2020)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Joder, el hilo está lleno de gordacos ignorantes que no se han cuidado en su puta vida por vagos y analfabetos y ahora creen que son disciplinados porque su carro del carrefour ya no se parece tanto al de una familia de gitanos, la de gilipolleces que hay que oir.




Desde mi punto de vista, entiendo que las personas que colaboramos en un medio como éste lo hacemos con la mejor de las intenciones.

Si en algo erramos y puedes aportar tu conocimiento seguro que te lo agradeceremos (al menos yo).

Un saludo.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Si puedes orientarnos para escoger buenos suplementos de Omega 3, será de agradecer.
> 
> Se que sé venden Omega 3 de origen totalmente vegetale rico en uno de los dos ácidos grasos (no recuerdo cuál de ellos) escaseando el otro, y que por el contrario otros que son de pescado de grandes dimensiones tienen trazas de mercurio muy elevados.
> 
> Cualquier colaboración Cormac sería de agradecer.



No tengo ni idea de cual es buena calidad. 
Incluye pescado habitualmente en tu dueta como sardinas que son baratas. 
Ahí no te equivocas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues ya le digo que mucho: el donut causa un pico de insulina, y la insulina básicamente detiene la lipólisis (impide al cuerpo usar las reservas de grasas) y favorece la lipogénesis (indica al cuerpo que debe crear grasas nuevas). El donut le dice al cuerpo que es hora de acumular grasa para el invierno.
> 
> El filete de ternera, si es de los veteados con su grasita, apenas causa secreción de insulina (la proteína también es insulinogénica, pero como 1/4 de lo que lo son los hidratos; la grasa no causa prácticamente nada de secreción de insulina, y además ralentiza la absorción de otros alimentos), con lo que el cuerpo no recibe señal de acumular grasas ni pierde el acceso a las reservas de grasa.
> 
> ...



'Y si el sistema endocrino le dice que toca adelgazar (insulina baja), aunque comas como una lima adelgazas. Prueba: los diabéticos tipo 1 sin tratar. Como su cuerpo no genera insulina, no son capaces de acumular grasas. Un diabético tipo 1 sin tratar se queda como los niños de Biafra.'

Mi familiar diabetico debuto con 14 años. Los ultimos meses sus padres me decian que el chaval estaba todo el dia comiendo y siempre con sensacion de sed. Comia como una lima y estaban notando que estaba perdiendo mucho peso.

Primero pensaban que era por el estiron pero ya habian pedido analiticas. No llegaron a la cita de las analiticas. La funcivaga de su medico de cabecera le podia haber mirado los niveles de azucar, los sintomas estaban ahi y cuesta cinco minutos.

Como digo no llegó, se desmayo una mañana y entro directo a UCI con glucosa en 400 y cetoacidosis.
Lo pusieron en orden con altas dosis de insulina y a los 15 dias estaba en casa un poco mas repuesto. Seguia delgadisimo.

Le medi por curiosidad el porcentaje de grasa al mes y estaba en un 6% de porcentaje de grasa corporal.

Son cosas que las sabes en teoria pero verlo sorprende.

Unos chavales que comen tanto y ver la imposibilidad de coger peso por no producir insulina es algo que deberia avergonzar a los endocrinos cuando montan sus dietas para obesos. Me niego a pensar que los endocrinos puedan ser tan zotes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> En principio queda todo resuelto, me informaré un poco más e intentaré rebatir esto:
> 
> ". . .*2/3 del consumo energético son autónomos* y se regulan mediante el sistema endocrino. Si usted hace deporte, las *calorías consumidas de más las consume el metabolismo basal de menos*, con lo que entrar en déficit no es tan fácil.
> Que sí, que el deporte ayuda a controlar el peso, pero no porque gastes energía (lo que gastas en el gimnasio, comparado con lo que gasta tu cuerpo por su cuenta, es poco menos que irrelevante), sino porque el ejercicio mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina de los músculos. Así que la siguiente vez que comes, necesitas menos insulina para controlar la glucosa en sangre. Y a menos insulina en sangre, menos acumulación de grasa. "
> ...



Lo de la insulina es incontestable como ya he explicado he tenido una prueba tangible en la familia (por desgracia).

A los pocos meses le pusieron el chip. El chip registra la glucemia en tiempo real y hay un sofware que te permite ver las curvas cada minuto del dia segun lo que comas.

En general despues de un par de meses sus padres que ya sabian de que iba el tema me pidieron que revisase la dieta de la endocrinina. El chaval tambien lo tenia clarisimo.

Le habian pautado un 60% de carbos sin distinguir su origen. Para la endocrina era igual un bocata que una manzana, o un plato de macarrones que una bolsa de almendras. La dieta fue a la basura (baneo y lefazo).

El chico lleva una dieta que se podia calificar de primal. No prueba ningun procesado, salvo alguna coke zero si sale algun dia. Por lo demas come de todo (fruta, verdura, carne y pescado) sin limites, incluidas legumbres y lacteos fermentados.

El resultado es unas curvas de glucemia planas casi todo el dia. Glicosiladas de menos de 6. Ha seguido creciendo (buenisima señal) pasa sobradamente los 1,80 y ahora esta ganando masa muscular a ojos vista.

Sigue bastante delgado, calculo que no mucho mas del 10% (ya no lo he medido) cosa inverosimil ya que los diabeticos suelen tener sobrepeso cuando siguen la pauta oficial de mucho carbo+mucha insulina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ago 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pues por mi experiencia uno puede engordarse si se pasa con los frutos secos. ¿Será por sus hidratos?
> 
> En cuanto al ejercicio, me funciona entre poco y nada. Vamos que por mucho que haga no noto un mayor adelgazamiento. El 99% es la dieta, al menos en mi caso.



Cuando se lleva una dieta con procesados todo es un suma y sigue.

Como ya ha indicado smiling los altos niveles de insulina bloquean la quema de grasas almacenadas. Si a los carbos refinados añades carbos sanos+grasa (frutos secos) tu cuerpo tiene energia de la grasa y mas carbos para almacenar.

Es un circulo vicioso.

Mucha gente dice que no sabe ya que hacer que le engorda 'hasta el aire'. Con el sobrepeso te puedes encontrar personas con mucha resistencia a la insulina.

Si no solucionas esto te das con una pared por muy hipocalorica que sea la dieta del ''profesional".


----------



## Momo L (19 Ago 2020)

Respecto al omega 3 y como aporte a este hilo que me ha ayudado mucho comparto con vosotros este médico funcional por si no lo conociais. Hace poco que lo descubrí y me resulta muy interesante
dr javier moreno omega 3 - Buscar con Google


----------



## Geriatric (24 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Los frutos secos tiene una desproporcionada fama de alimento saludable, y lo es dependiendo del resto de nuestra dieta, usualmente nuestra dieta "estándar" tiene un nivel brutal de alimentos con alto índice glucémico y és altamente inflamatoria, con un exceso de Omega 6.
> 
> Los estudios indican que evolutivamente nuestro organismo está preparado para tener unos niveles de Omega 3 (antiinflamatorio) y Omega 6 (pro-inflamatorio) en proporción 1 / 1, pero en la práctica nos encontramos en unos niveles 1 / 10 incluso 1 / 20.
> 
> ...



muy interesante...
¿qué alimentos aconsejas para aumentar el Omega 3 y compensar el desfase que provocan los frutos secos con el Omega 6?


----------



## Momo L (26 Ago 2020)

Mi padre tiene triglicéridos altos, hipertensión, prediabetis, y ácido úrico muy alto(11, el valor máximo son 6), con lo que los ataques de gota son frecuentes.
Con lo que leo aquí creo que es un caso claro se sindrome metabólico y resistencia a la insulina.
Últimamente se encuentra muy cansado, y como le está viendo las orejas al lobo, parece que ha decidido cambiar y lleva un mes que NO toma:azúcar ni procesados(en tiempos mejores se tomaba a palo seco dos o tres cucharadas de azúcar antes de irse a dormir), cerveza (4 o 5 a la semana caían), vino hecho por él(medio litro -750 ml al día y sin beber apenas agua, ahora bebe casi dos litros de agua).
Respecto a la comida he conseguido que practicamente elimine procesados(caían varias galletas al desayuno con colacao a tope), que reduzca mucho el pan(lo hacen en casa con su propio trigo) y que coma pescado dos o tres veces a la semana, verduras de su huerto, frutas, patatas y carne que crían ellos para autoconsumo.
En un mes ha conseguido adelgazar o deshincharse 8 kgs. Sigue cansado y en ese mismo periodo le han dado dos brotes de gota. En algún sitio leí (dietdoctor) que al principio podían aumentar los ataques de gota al cambiar la alimentación y tender a una cetogénica. Alguno sabeis a que se debe?
Tengo esperanzas de que consiga dejar parte de los medicamentos(hipertensión, colesterol, acido úrico) al mejorar su alimentación. Lo veis posible?
Tiene 74 años y vive en el campo.
Invoco a los que sabeis del tema en este foro, o a los que hayáis pasado por lo mismo. Hay algo más que pueda hacer por mi padre para ayudarlo? Leo del tema pero no soy experta, y tampoco conozco a un médico funcional que me pueda ayudar en esto. El último que fue pagando le dijo que con la alimentación ya casi nada podía hacer, y le dio corticoides para el ácido úrico durante un mes.
Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## pagesitofeliz (26 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi padre tiene triglicéridos altos, hipertensión, prediabetis, y ácido úrico muy alto(11, el valor máximo son 6), con lo que los ataques de gota son frecuentes.
> Con lo que leo aquí creo que es un caso claro se sindrome metabólico y resistencia a la insulina.
> Últimamente se encuentra muy cansado, y como le está viendo las orejas al lobo, parece que ha decidido cambiar y lleva un mes que NO toma:azúcar ni procesados(en tiempos mejores se tomaba a palo seco dos o tres cucharadas de azúcar antes de irse a dormir), cerveza (4 o 5 a la semana caían), vino hecho por él(medio litro -750 ml al día y sin beber apenas agua, ahora bebe casi dos litros de agua).
> Respecto a la comida he conseguido que practicamente elimine procesados(caían varias galletas al desayuno con colacao a tope), que reduzca mucho el pan(lo hacen en casa con su propio trigo) y que coma pescado dos o tres veces a la semana, verduras de su huerto, frutas, patatas y carne que crían ellos para autoconsumo.
> ...



A ver momo, más menos que más tengo esta edad y los mismos síntomas gota, colesterol y muy poco más.
Desde hace mucho suelo tener gota y desde el primer día el doctor me facilito una lista para que la respetara a ser posible a rajatabla y la verdad nunca mas he tenido problemas, salvo algunas y siempre por culpa de mi compañera que le da por no respetarla, por que collons puede ella comer cigalas, gambas o marisco sabiendo lo mío?.
Lo de cansarse le seria a tu padres bueno aceptar que no es joven, como agricultor antes de joven caía de un árbol y rebotaba, ahora me caigo y como si quedara pegado al suelo.
En mi caso mi peso siempre a sido muy normal con 1,70 peso unos 65 ,70 Kg.
En fin, con respetar ciertas normas con rigidez y voluntad creo que muchas cosas de salud no existirían.
En fin.







no existirían.


----------



## Trinitario (26 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi padre tiene triglicéridos altos, hipertensión, prediabetis, y ácido úrico muy alto(11, el valor máximo son 6), con lo que los ataques de gota son frecuentes.
> Con lo que leo aquí creo que es un caso claro se sindrome metabólico y resistencia a la insulina.
> Últimamente se encuentra muy cansado, y como le está viendo las orejas al lobo, parece que ha decidido cambiar y lleva un mes que NO toma:azúcar ni procesados(en tiempos mejores se tomaba a palo seco dos o tres cucharadas de azúcar antes de irse a dormir), cerveza (4 o 5 a la semana caían), vino hecho por él(medio litro -750 ml al día y sin beber apenas agua, ahora bebe casi dos litros de agua).
> Respecto a la comida he conseguido que practicamente elimine procesados(caían varias galletas al desayuno con colacao a tope), que reduzca mucho el pan(lo hacen en casa con su propio trigo) y que coma pescado dos o tres veces a la semana, verduras de su huerto, frutas, patatas y carne que crían ellos para autoconsumo.
> ...





No hay duda de que se trata de un cambio de hábitos a mejor, pero hay que tomárselo como "los primeros pasos del camino".

Sólo daré algunas pinceladas, ya que no tengo mucho tiempo.

El cansancio puede deberse a multitud de factores, muchos de ellos recuperables:

-Hipoxia (muy relacionado con la hipertensión) y los malos hábitos: Tratar de forma paulatina de realizar ejercicios tipo aeróbicos de forma incremental (de breves paseos a correr), ejercicios de fuerza con pesas de menor a mayor peso, etc., también existen ejercicios en los que se combinan tiempos de apnea con hiperventilación, (se ha comprobado un incremento muy importante de oxígeno y glóbulos rojos en sangre).

-Inflamación. Los altos niveles de inflamación en el organismo ponen a sistemas como el inmunitario (que usualmente está en los últimos lugares en gasto energético) como primeros demandantes de energía, por delante de sistemas cerebrales, musculares, etc que van quedando al "ralentí" (Como cuando uno tiene una infección vírica, una gripe, etc que queda echo polvo, sin energía, con dolores musculares, etc)

Una bajada en los glúcidos y especialmente si poco a poco se decanta por una dieta low-carb / keto, le sera muy util, tambien si consigue llegar a autofagia (ayunos), también le ayudará a bajar inflamatorios, así como la complementación en omega3, vitamina C, D, Zinc, etc.

Pero eso ha de ser difícil para una persona mayor tan acostumbrada y con patrones y creencias de que el pan es sano, el azúcar da energía, etc. Tienes que estar muy detrás de él, y animarle con sus logros e la pérdida de peso.

Si toma "Metformina" que no la deje: "El fármaco actúa suprimiendo la producción de glucosa en el hígado y aumentando la sensibilidad de los receptores celulares de la insulina. También se sabe que mejora la actividad de la enzima AMPK, capaz de simular los efectos de la restricción calórica, una de las pocas actuaciones demostradas para alargar el periodo de vida saludable y que podría explicar esta capacidad de la metformina para incrementar la longevidad en animales de laboratorio."

Tal vez le puee ser de interés este canal de YouTube:

Soy mayor, y ahora qué

Aquí veo que el protagonista de este canal también habla de la "Hipoxia":



Me voy, espero que pueda ser de interés alguna de mis pinceladas.

NOTA: No hagas caso de "Pagesito", el hecho de ser viejo, no implica estar cansado.


----------



## Gort (26 Ago 2020)

Hay algo meramente anecdótico que siempre me ha llamado la atención y me pregunto si la alimentación tendrá algo que ver. Resulta que los mosquitos apenas me pican. En todo el verano sólo me ha picado uno. Igualmente, las moscas no suelen acercárseme y no me molestan. En cambio, mi pareja está sentado a mi lado y al pobre lo acribillan vivo tanto mosquitos como moscas, pulgas (vivimos en el campo) y todo bicho que ande cerca de él, los cuales pasan de mí totalmente aunque esté a unos pocos centímetros de él. Lleva las piernas llenas de picaduras (le pican incluso con pantalones largos y calcetines), arañazos de rascarse, los brazos y la frente con granos y costras.

Mi pareja no sigue, como yo, este estilo de alimentación baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas buenas, con ayuno intermitente y una/dos comidas al día. El come (realiza 3-4 ingestas diarias) mucho pan y pasta, patatas fritas de bolsa, toma procesados, salsas con mucho azúcar como el ketchup y la soja, le gusta el dulce (aunque no abusa), no toca la fruta ni con un palo, toma verdura si la cocino yo, fuma y no hace nada de ejercicio físico, ni siquiera andar. Sorprendentemente, está ágil, delgado y fibroso y no tiene un gramo de grasa ni achaques o dolores, duerme como un lirón y acaba de cumplir 54 años. Quizá esto se deba a que ha sido militar durante casi 3 décadas y ha entrenado y competido en ciclismo en su juventud y ahora viva de las rentas de toda esta actividad física. Pero los bichos se ceban con él, es algo exagerado. Y me pregunto si esto tendrá que ver con la alimentación. Lo que he encontrado en internet al respecto habla de que quizás tenga que ver con los grupos sanguíneos: el suyo es el A+ y el mío el B+. Al parecer, los mosquitos preferirían determinados grupos sanguíneos frente a otros.

Yo tengo la sospecha de que a estos bichos les gusta la sangre cargada de azúcar y deben "olerla" a través de los poros abiertos por el calor en verano. Al igual que las bacterias gustan de comer azúcar, lo cual está detrás de muchas infecciones. Pero es solo una opinión mía sin base científica alguna. Si alguien sabe algo al respecto, agradecería su opinión o aportación, sobre todo por curiosidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Hay algo meramente anecdótico que siempre me ha llamado la atención y me pregunto si la alimentación tendrá algo que ver. Resulta que los mosquitos apenas me pican. En todo el verano sólo me ha picado uno. Igualmente, las moscas no suelen acercárseme y no me molestan. En cambio, mi pareja está sentado a mi lado y al pobre lo acribillan vivo tanto mosquitos como moscas, pulgas (vivimos en el campo) y todo bicho que ande cerca de él, los cuales pasan de mí totalmente aunque esté a unos pocos centímetros de él. Lleva las piernas llenas de picaduras (le pican incluso con pantalones largos y calcetines), arañazos de rascarse, los brazos y la frente con granos y costras.
> 
> Mi pareja no sigue, como yo, este estilo de alimentación baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas buenas, con ayuno intermitente y una/dos comidas al día. El come (realiza 3-4 ingestas diarias) mucho pan y pasta, patatas fritas de bolsa, toma procesados, salsas con mucho azúcar como el ketchup y la soja, le gusta el dulce (aunque no abusa), no toca la fruta ni con un palo, toma verdura si la cocino yo, fuma y no hace nada de ejercicio físico, ni siquiera andar. Sorprendentemente, está ágil, delgado y fibroso y no tiene un gramo de grasa ni achaques o dolores, duerme como un lirón y acaba de cumplir 54 años. Quizá esto se deba a que ha sido militar durante casi 3 décadas y ha entrenado y competido en ciclismo en su juventud y ahora viva de las rentas de toda esta actividad física. Pero los bichos se ceban con él, es algo exagerado. Y me pregunto si esto tendrá que ver con la alimentación. Lo que he encontrado en internet al respecto habla de que quizás tenga que ver con los grupos sanguíneos: el suyo es el A+ y el mío el B+. Al parecer, los mosquitos preferirían determinados grupos sanguíneos frente a otros.
> 
> Yo tengo la sospecha de que a estos bichos les gusta la sangre cargada de azúcar y deben "olerla" a través de los poros abiertos por el calor en verano. Al igual que las bacterias gustan de comer azúcar, lo cual está detrás de muchas infecciones. Pero es solo una opinión mía sin base científica alguna. Si alguien sabe algo al respecto, agradecería su opinión o aportación, sobre todo por curiosidad.



aqui un A+ al que han acribillado los mosquitos en la costa murciana.

recuerdo que cuando mis cenas eran en vez de una ensalada y pescado o carne varios cubatas que no me picaban


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ago 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> 'Y si el sistema endocrino le dice que toca adelgazar (insulina baja), aunque comas como una lima adelgazas. Prueba: los diabéticos tipo 1 sin tratar. Como su cuerpo no genera insulina, no son capaces de acumular grasas. Un diabético tipo 1 sin tratar se queda como los niños de Biafra.'
> 
> Mi familiar diabetico debuto con 14 años. Los ultimos meses sus padres me decian que el chaval estaba todo el dia comiendo y siempre con sensacion de sed. Comia como una lima y estaban notando que estaba perdiendo mucho peso.
> 
> ...



La inutilidad de los endocrinos para sumar dos y dos es ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Indignado (28 Ago 2020)

No acabo de entender la pregunta , las dietas hipocalóricas (las que se basan en comer menos) provocan un estancamiento en cuanto a perdida de peso por que el cuerpo entra en modo "ahorro de energía".

Tan fácil que seas como un animal , come cuando tengas hambre.


Correcto ,hay básculas que miden el IMC (índice de masa corporal)



Spoiler



Báscula de baño - Xiaomi Báscula Inteligente Mi Body Composition Scale 2


----------



## Momo L (28 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver momo, más menos que más tengo esta edad y los mismos síntomas gota, colesterol y muy poco más.
> Desde hace mucho suelo tener gota y desde el primer día el doctor me facilito una lista para que la respetara a ser posible a rajatabla y la verdad nunca mas he tenido problemas, salvo algunas y siempre por culpa de mi compañera que le da por no respetarla, por que collons puede ella comer cigalas, gambas o marisco sabiendo lo mío?.
> Lo de cansarse le seria a tu padres bueno aceptar que no es joven, como agricultor antes de joven caía de un árbol y rebotaba, ahora me caigo y como si quedara pegado al suelo.
> En mi caso mi peso siempre a sido muy normal con 1,70 peso unos 65 ,70 Kg.
> ...



Yo también le digo que es la edad, pero claro, lo comparo con mi tío de 90años que se levanta a las 7 para hacer 5km , luego trabaja el huerto y anda más ligero que una pluma... Y se me desmorona la teoría de la edad. Claro que la excepción igual confirma la regla


----------



## Momo L (28 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> No hay duda de que se trata de un cambio de hábitos a mejor, pero hay que tomárselo como "los primeros pasos del camino".
> 
> Sólo daré algunas pinceladas, ya que no tengo mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu tiempo. Estoy intentando convencerle para ir a caminar un poco cada día, aunque dice que se cansa mucho al andar.
Respecto al resto de ejercicio tiene huerta y pinos y se dedica a cuidarlos.
Suplementos ya le tengo en casa viramina D y C, ahora convencerlo para que los tome ya es otra porque dice que está cansado de tomar pastillas.. en fin, a ver si mejoramos un poco. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Kensy (28 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos,

Después de haber leído todo este hilo y parte del primero, he de decir que estoy bastante contento con los planteamientos que se tratan aquí. Llevo unos meses siguiendo una dieta LCHF y hasta ahora muy bien. Es una maravilla poder comer bien y quedar saciado y ver como la cintura se sigue afinando.
El problema que me surge es la obsesión por encontrar los mejores alimentos en los diferentes supermercados. Y sobre esto, os quería preguntar cuán importante es que determinados productos tengan algo de azúcar o cualquiera de sus sinónimos. Por ejemplo, por más que busco, no consigo encontrar bacon sin azucar en ningún supermercado, pero vosotros lo mencionáis muchas veces. ¿No le dais importancia a esa pequeña cantidad de azúcar o siempre encontráis un bacon de calidad?
Otro caso, aunque aquí encontré solución: Estaba muy contento con el guacamole de Mercadona (cuando no puedo encontrar aguacates), pero me di cuenta de que tenía azúcar. Por suerte el guacamole del Lidl no contiene azúcar y tiene más % de aguacate.
Las salchicas bratwurst del Lidl tienen un porcentaje bastante alto de carne (90%) y están muy buenas, pero ahí está también el azúcar. Aunque en la composición se especifique que los azúcares totales son menos de 0,2 g, no sé si debo descartarlas o no.
Y luego hay otros tantos aditivos que muchas veces están en las listas de ingredientes y no sé si debo descartar el producto o si realmente se puede comer sin problema. Por ejemplo, he encontrado un lomo embuchado muy bueno sin azúcar, pero tiene nitratos y nitritos.
Otro caso que me causa muchas dudas, sobre todo porque no llevan la lista de ingredientes, son las bandejas de carne del supermercado. Imagino que ahí también ocurren cosas similares y que el azúcar se usará en su elaboración.

En fin, quería saber que pensáis sobre obsesionarse con alimentos lo más puros posibles, o si por el contrario os vale siempre que la relación entre los macro sea adecuada para una dieta LCHF.

Gracias a todos, este hilo es oro.


----------



## Anthony E. Stark (28 Ago 2020)

Yo estuve 5 meses sin probar el azúcar y no estuvo mal, pero tampoco es la panacea.

La virtud está en el término medio. Ni mucha, ni poca. La justa para cada uno.


----------



## Artedi (28 Ago 2020)

Disculpad pero pese a su interés me resulta imposible leerme las 382 páginas. Yo tengo una duda con los edulcorantes. Tras la lectura de muchos posts del hilo y otras informaciones, me quedó claro que el azúcar lo tenía que erradicar, y lo hice. Pero... soy muy cafetero, para no usar azúcar tiro de edulcorante líquido. En teoría leí en algún lugar que no tenían, digamos, indice glucémico. Pero estoy empezando a sospechar que igual sí que tienen un efecto...

Felicitaciones a Smiling Jack por sus magníficas aportaciones. He tratado de encontrar un post "central" suyo donde se concentre su propuesta de actuación en términos prácticos, pero no he podido encontrarlo. Si él o algún otro me ayuda, lo agradeceré.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2020)

Kensy dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Después de haber leído todo este hilo y parte del primero, he de decir que estoy bastante contento con los planteamientos que se tratan aquí. Llevo unos meses siguiendo una dieta LCHF y hasta ahora muy bien. Es una maravilla poder comer bien y quedar saciado y ver como la cintura se sigue afinando.
> El problema que me surge es la obsesión por encontrar los mejores alimentos en los diferentes supermercados. Y sobre esto, os quería preguntar cuán importante es que determinados productos tengan algo de azúcar o cualquiera de sus sinónimos. Por ejemplo, por más que busco, no consigo encontrar bacon sin azucar en ningún supermercado, pero vosotros lo mencionáis muchas veces. ¿No le dais importancia a esa pequeña cantidad de azúcar o siempre encontráis un bacon de calidad?
> ...



Yo sigo una norma basica. Si esta envasado te la meten si o o si. Los ejemplos que pones del guacamole o la salchicha son cancer de sidra.

Excepciones: Lo que venga en pieza entera, bacon, lomo embuchado, jamon serrano, etc. Suelen llevar algun gramo de azucar pero como conservante y no le doy importancia.

Con todo lo que va picado ahi te mezclan mierda a manta. Solo pillo algun embutido de pueblo tipo morcilla, chorizo o salchicha fresca. La morcilla suele ser menos peligrosa lo demas si lo miro. Si lleva lactosa, proteina de leche, azucar o soja no lo compro.

El tipico jamon cocido si es del bueno y sin picar tampoco pasa nada si lleva un gramo de azucar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2020)

Artedi dijo:


> Disculpad pero pese a su interés me resulta imposible leerme las 382 páginas. Yo tengo una duda con los edulcorantes. Tras la lectura de muchos posts del hilo y otras informaciones, me quedó claro que el azúcar lo tenía que erradicar, y lo hice. Pero... soy muy cafetero, para no usar azúcar tiro de edulcorante líquido. En teoría leí en algún lugar que no tenían, digamos, indice glucémico. Pero estoy empezando a sospechar que igual sí que tienen un efecto...
> 
> Felicitaciones a Smiling Jack por sus magníficas aportaciones. He tratado de encontrar un post "central" suyo donde se concentre su propuesta de actuación en términos prácticos, pero no he podido encontrarlo. Si él o algún otro me ayuda, lo agradeceré.



Acostumbrate a tomar el cafe sin nada. En un mes no te acuerdas de endulzarlo y es mas te sabra a rayos.

Estoy ahora con un familiar que me pregunto lo mismo hace meses. Estos dias de vacaciones lo estoy viendo tomarlo a pelo incluso con una cucharada de cacao puro que amarga aun mas.

Los cafereros lo disfrutamos aun mas cuando dejas que tu gusto se acostumbre.

Yo llevo años y si me ponen azucar por error puedo echar la pota. Es un dulzor insufrible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2020)

Dejate la leche al menos una semana y ves si notas 'algo'.

Cuanto mides/pesas ahora?

Pd. Por las mañanas puedes intentar tirar solo con cafe o cafe+cacao+miel.

Pd2. Si ademas de leche (engorda y es inflamatoria) y si sigues con el colacao, no te digo na y te lo digo to.

Pd3. No importa nada cuanto comas solo importa que no metas ni un gramo de azucar o harina en todo el dia.


----------



## Indignado (28 Ago 2020)

Entras en modo ahorro de energía , si comes correctamente no tienes que pasar hambre para perder peso.

Insisto: no pases hambre , come "sano" ; tu cuerpo se autorregula correctamente si quitas azucares&harinas


O te compras una bascula que pueda medir el IMC o te mides la barriga con una cinta para ver si con el tiempo se va reduciendo, pero usar solo los Kg es un mal indicador : puedes perder grasa pero subir musculo


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Ago 2020)

Joer tres vasos un dia casi mejor te comes la vaca


----------



## Indignado (28 Ago 2020)

Artedi dijo:


> . Yo tengo una duda con los edulcorantes. Tras la lectura de muchos posts del hilo y otras informaciones, me quedó claro que el azúcar lo tenía que erradicar, y lo hice. Pero... soy muy cafetero, para no usar azúcar tiro de edulcorante líquido. En teoría leí en algún lugar que no tenían, digamos, indice glucémico. Pero estoy empezando a sospechar que igual sí que tienen un efecto...




Nonnutritive sweeteners and cardiometabolic health: a systematic review and meta-analysis of randomized controlled trials and prospective cohort studies - PubMed



> Interpretation: Evidence from RCTs does not clearly support the intended benefits of nonnutritive sweeteners for weight management, *and observational data suggest that routine intake of nonnutritive sweeteners may be associated with increased BMI and cardiometabolic risk*. Further research is needed to fully characterize the long-term risks and benefits of nonnutritive sweeteners.




Pues si , todo apunta en la dirección que no son mucho mejores que el azúcar (sacarosa)


----------



## nief (30 Ago 2020)

Artedi dijo:


> Disculpad pero pese a su interés me resulta imposible leerme las 382 páginas. Yo tengo una duda con los edulcorantes. Tras la lectura de muchos posts del hilo y otras informaciones, me quedó claro que el azúcar lo tenía que erradicar, y lo hice. Pero... soy muy cafetero, para no usar azúcar tiro de edulcorante líquido. En teoría leí en algún lugar que no tenían, digamos, indice glucémico. Pero estoy empezando a sospechar que igual sí que tienen un efecto...
> 
> Felicitaciones a Smiling Jack por sus magníficas aportaciones. He tratado de encontrar un post "central" suyo donde se concentre su propuesta de actuación en términos prácticos, pero no he podido encontrarlo. Si él o algún otro me ayuda, lo agradeceré.




Hola, a ver los estudios dicen que el cuerpo en cuanto encuentra sabor dulce (mas si vienes de un periodo de mucho azucar en tu vida) se prepara para digerirlo en tu cuerpo.

Eso por una parte. por otra decirte que el cafe en si (sobretodo durante 1h despues de despertar) aumenta el cortisol en tu cuerpo -> aumeta el azucar en sangre (pero de forma natural, simplemente tu cuerpo suelta azucar del higado para espabilarte).

Yo en mi caso lo que hice, pues el cafe justo despues de despertar provoca una subida de cortisol bestial y en mi caso ya al despertar sube solo, no necesito nada para despertar ya que me despierto superdespierto, fue esperar 1h antes de tomarme un cafe si veo que lo necesito. 

Como lo tomo? pues yo lo tomo con un poco de nata liquida para montar. Potencia su sabor muchisimo y no uso edulcorantes.

Yo calculo que si te esperas un poco justo despues de despertar lo puedes tomar con edulcorante sin problemas. De todas formas con el tiempo iras usando cada vez menos edulcorante y notaras que las cosas saben mejor, a lo que realmente saben y no solo a azucar.


Mi pareja al yo elminar azucar de la dieta pues por vagancia come casi lo mismo que yo y redujo mucho su consumo y ahora ni gominolas ni bolleria industrial ni nada. Por que? pues dice que no le sabe igual o que directamente no le sabe. Lo que ha pasado es que las cosas muy dulces ya no las soporta ha descubierto los otros sabores.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (30 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi padre tiene triglicéridos altos, hipertensión, prediabetis, y ácido úrico muy alto(11, el valor máximo son 6), con lo que los ataques de gota son frecuentes.
> Con lo que leo aquí creo que es un caso claro se sindrome metabólico y resistencia a la insulina.
> Últimamente se encuentra muy cansado, y como le está viendo las orejas al lobo, parece que ha decidido cambiar y lleva un mes que NO toma:azúcar ni procesados(en tiempos mejores se tomaba a palo seco dos o tres cucharadas de azúcar antes de irse a dormir), cerveza (4 o 5 a la semana caían), vino hecho por él(medio litro -750 ml al día y sin beber apenas agua, ahora bebe casi dos litros de agua).
> Respecto a la comida he conseguido que practicamente elimine procesados(caían varias galletas al desayuno con colacao a tope), que reduzca mucho el pan(lo hacen en casa con su propio trigo) y que coma pescado dos o tres veces a la semana, verduras de su huerto, frutas, patatas y carne que crían ellos para autoconsumo.
> ...



El acido urico sube mucho por la fructosa (que viene de la fruta).

En el caso de tu padre yo eliminaria mucho la fruta (fresas y frutos secos bien). Todo lo demas bien.

El cansancio viene porque al dejar de usar carbohidratos para energia se tarda entre 4 y 6 semanas en adaptarse uno pero en cuanto te adapas y tu cuerpo usa cetonas (y mas en una persona mayor) la ventaja sera bestial.

Mis padres, sobretodo mi madre, pasaron por ese proceso (no estaban tan mal) pero sus cambios fueron:

fuera pastillas colesterol
fuera pastillas tension por reduccion tension
fuera unas pastillas contra el agobio o no se que ostias
aumento brutal de nivel cognitivo, mas animados espabilados y con menos miedo a cualquier cosa nueva
muchos menores dolores musculares
reduccion acusada del peso
aumento energia a su supuesto nivel para alguien que hace ejercicio con 70 años.

Tb vivenen el campo.


Que datos metabolicos de analisis de sangre tenia?

colesterol tota (irrelevante)l
hdl mayor de 50
ldl irrelevante
trigliceridos menor de 150 y a ser posible menos de 100
hemoglobina glicosada a1c menor de 5.6
Nivel de proteina c reactiva (esta medicion te da una idea de lo bien o mal que estas metabolicamente) menor de 5.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (30 Ago 2020)

Ojo que si todos los dias comes menos calorias al final tu cuerpo se adapta a ese nivel de calorias y baja metabolismo.

Por eso no es recomendable hacer eso y si el ayuno intermitente.

Comes 6 dias a la semana 2000 calorias y un dia no comes 50/60 calorias. Total semanal -1950 calorias pero tu metabolismo sigue igual no se reduce es mas quizas aumente pues el ayuno provoca aumento metabolismo puntual (para que puedas buscar comida)


----------



## Momo L (30 Ago 2020)

nief dijo:


> El acido urico sube mucho por la fructosa (que viene de la fruta).
> 
> En el caso de tu padre yo eliminaria mucho la fruta (fresas y frutos secos bien). Todo lo demas bien.
> 
> ...



No tengo aquí los analisis pero trigliceridos bastante elevados(muy por encima del valor maximo) colesterol hdl 40. Y la glicosada estaba en el baremo de prediabético,tal vez en 5,4.
La proteina reactiva creo recordar que alta tambiën.
Pues a ver si tenemos suerte y mejora.
Tardaron mucho tus padres en dejar las pastillas desde que empezaron?
A día de hoy, se saltan algo la alimentación? Pueden permitirse algún capricho?
Añadirias algo a lo que está comiendo mi padre o sacarías algo?
Gracias Nief


----------



## nief (31 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> No tengo aquí los analisis pero trigliceridos bastante elevados(muy por encima del valor maximo) colesterol hdl 40. Y la glicosada estaba en el baremo de prediabético,tal vez en 5,4.
> La proteina reactiva creo recordar que alta tambiën.
> Pues a ver si tenemos suerte y mejora.
> Tardaron mucho tus padres en dejar las pastillas desde que empezaron?
> ...



Suficientes esos datos. Piensa el hdl deberia andar por 60 se sube consumiendo grasas sobretodo saturadas. Huevos carne pescado sin limite

Pudiste ver valores de vitamina d? Ahora en verano sol 15 min al dia el maximo de piel y sin crema. 15 min solo. Esto mis padres a rajatabla y mejoraron mucho y yo tb

Suele estar muy baja y se nota mejora bestial

Haced analis cada 3 meses e id viendo cambios 

Saltarse comidas en cuanto pueda ayuda muchisimo pero muchisimo. 

Primero 1 comida

Luego 2 comidas 

Y por ultimo 24h sin comer si es posible


Luego comer puede clmer sin hidratos lo que quiera jeje


----------



## walda (1 Sep 2020)

Artedi dijo:


> Disculpad pero pese a su interés me resulta imposible leerme las 382 páginas. Yo tengo una duda con los edulcorantes. Tras la lectura de muchos posts del hilo y otras informaciones, me quedó claro que el azúcar lo tenía que erradicar, y lo hice. Pero... soy muy cafetero, para no usar azúcar tiro de edulcorante líquido. En teoría leí en algún lugar que no tenían, digamos, indice glucémico. Pero estoy empezando a sospechar que igual sí que tienen un efecto...
> 
> Felicitaciones a Smiling Jack por sus magníficas aportaciones. He tratado de encontrar un post "central" suyo donde se concentre su propuesta de actuación en términos prácticos, pero no he podido encontrarlo. Si él o algún otro me ayuda, lo agradeceré.



Yo tomo el café con tueste natural y una cucharada de nata y no echo de menos el azúcar 

Es el torrefacto o mezcla el que es tan espantoso que pide endulzarlo


----------



## Artedi (1 Sep 2020)

walda dijo:


> Yo tomo el café con tueste natural y una cucharada de nata y no echo de menos el azúcar
> 
> Es el torrefacto o mezcla el que es tan espantoso que pide endulzarlo



Lo de la nata es interesante, pero como en el curro no dispongo siempre de ella estoy haciendo el ejercicio de simplemente habituarme a tomar el café sin azúcar (eso sí: natural, como acertadamente recomiendas).


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Sep 2020)

Queremos trolles de calidad.


----------



## Cloaca (6 Sep 2020)

Nuestra amiga la leche:

Warrior skeletons reveal Bronze Age Europeans couldn’t drink milk


----------



## Barspin (6 Sep 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi padre tiene triglicéridos altos, hipertensión, prediabetis, y ácido úrico muy alto(11, el valor máximo son 6), con lo que los ataques de gota son frecuentes.
> Con lo que leo aquí creo que es un caso claro se sindrome metabólico y resistencia a la insulina.
> Últimamente se encuentra muy cansado, y como le está viendo las orejas al lobo, parece que ha decidido cambiar y lleva un mes que NO toma:azúcar ni procesados(en tiempos mejores se tomaba a palo seco dos o tres cucharadas de azúcar antes de irse a dormir), cerveza (4 o 5 a la semana caían), vino hecho por él(medio litro -750 ml al día y sin beber apenas agua, ahora bebe casi dos litros de agua).
> Respecto a la comida he conseguido que practicamente elimine procesados(caían varias galletas al desayuno con colacao a tope), que reduzca mucho el pan(lo hacen en casa con su propio trigo) y que coma pescado dos o tres veces a la semana, verduras de su huerto, frutas, patatas y carne que crían ellos para autoconsumo.
> ...




Dale tiempo al hombre, si está poniendo de su parte imagino que le costará adaptarse. Mi madre con 67 está que no hay por dónde cogerla y come como una locomotora. Yo ya he desistido porque es imposible hacer nada ya.


----------



## Momo L (6 Sep 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Dale tiempo al hombre, si está poniendo de su parte imagino que le costará adaptarse. Mi madre con 67 está que no hay por dónde cogerla y come como una locomotora. Yo ya he desistido porque es imposible hacer nada ya.



Hace poco se murió su mejor amigo. Creo que le ayudó a cambiar algo la perspectiva


----------



## Barspin (8 Sep 2020)

Alguien está tomando cápsulas de omega3? Realmente se notan y/o son beneficiosas en el medio-largo plazo?

Gracias.


----------



## nief (12 Sep 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Alguien está tomando cápsulas de omega3? Realmente se notan y/o son beneficiosas en el medio-largo plazo?
> 
> Gracias.



No porque es una gilipollez.

Como carne con grasa animal, pescado y 1 o 2 huevos diarios y lo tienes solucionado.

Y si quieres mejorar mas aun no comas aceites vegetales y procesados. No se trata de subir omega 3 tanto como de bajar mucho el omega 6 (que lo tienen los procesados y cosas cocinadas con aceites no de oliva)

Grasa animal = 100% sana y saludable incluida mantequilla

Saludos


----------



## Louis Renault (12 Sep 2020)

Me estreno en hilo mítico.
Entre la cuarentena y este verano atípico me he puesto fanegas, con un sobrepeso de unos 12kg.
Seguro que ya se habrá hablado.
He decidido eliminar hidratos a full y combinarlo con 30min de ejercicio para ponerme en mi peso en 3 meses.
El tema de los riñones me preocupa pues me han dado 2 cólicos en los últimos años y quería saber si habeis tenido problemas al respecto o cuál sería la mejor dieta que no los castigue tanto.Si se ha dicho, mis disculpas,no he leido el hilo entero.


----------



## Louis Renault (13 Sep 2020)

Tomo nota.
Lo del deporte de fuerza lo había considerado porque a mi personalmente nunca me aburrió, como veo que sí le ocurre a muchos amigos. Desde hace años levantar hierros no fue ningún problema. El problema es el abandono del deporte en estos 6 ultimos meses unido a una mala alimentación.
Por suerte mi vida personal y laboral que ha pasado por baches y stress se ha estabilizado y eso también ayuda a recomenzar con fuerza los buenos hábitos.
Ya os contaré.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Sep 2020)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Me estreno en hilo mítico.
> Entre la cuarentena y este verano atípico me he puesto fanegas, con un sobrepeso de unos 12kg.
> Seguro que ya se habrá hablado.
> He decidido eliminar hidratos a full y combinarlo con 30min de ejercicio para ponerme en mi peso en 3 meses.
> El tema de los riñones me preocupa pues me han dado 2 cólicos en los últimos años y quería saber si habeis tenido problemas al respecto o cuál sería la mejor dieta que no los castigue tanto.Si se ha dicho, mis disculpas,no he leido el hilo entero.



Profe yo me se la respuesta.

Yo desde los 20 años empece con los piedros en el riñon. Hay un componente genetico (mi padre tenia una cantera) pero la alimentacion influye. 

A los treintaytantos no fallaba un colico cada dos años. Sin ser como mi padre era de ir al hospital.

Seis años llevo con dieta paleo. He notado algun sintoma leve de echar alguna piedrecita pero nada que ver con lo de antes, casi sin enterarme. Alguna pequeña molestia pero nada que puedas llamar colico ni te deje muerto como antes.

Lo mismo me pasa con las alergias siguen ahi pero mas leves.

No se que te tiene que preocupar si metes carne y pescado acompañados de buena verdura y fruta.

Las harinas, azucares, resfrescos acidifican el ph de la orina y formas calculos si tienes esa tendencia. La dieta sin farinaceos es mas alcalina y formaras menos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Sep 2020)

Parece que el estudio lo han copiado de este hilo 

Hay una forma muy rápida y fácil de perder peso (y es lo contrario a contar calorías)

"*Si quieres adelgazar unos kilos te va a interesar la conclusión a la que ha llegado el Congreso Europeo e Internacional de Obesidad de 2020*




*Hay una forma muy rápida y fácil de perder peso (y es lo contrario a contar calorías)*
Si quieres adelgazar unos kilos te va a interesar la conclusión a la que ha llegado el Congreso Europeo e Internacional de Obesidad de 2020

Adelgazar contando calorías es posible, pero lo cierto es que la mayoría de las personas que lo llevan a cabo abandonan el régimen antes de acabarlo porque *se estresan u obsesionan*. Estar pendiente de cuántas kcal tiene cada alimento que uno se mete a la boca es desesperante, y obliga además a llevar un recuento diario que puede desencadenar mucho malestar al no cumplir con el límite planificado de antemano.
Además, todos sabemos que *las calorías de un alimento y otro no engordan igual* aunque tengan el mismo número. Por todo esto cada vez son más especialistas que no recomiendan el cuenteo calórico si se quiere perder peso, y sí la disminución de la *ingesta de hidratos de carbono*.

Esta ha sido una de las conclusiones del Congreso Europeo e Internacional de Obesidad de 2020 , que ha detallado que "hasta el 75% de las personas con obesidad podría tener resistencia a la insulina no diagnosticada, lo que podría estar estancando los esfuerzos para *perder peso*", dijo la autora principal y nutricionista Ellen Govers.



*Hay una forma muy fácil de perder peso: cortar los carbohidratos*
En el estudio que llevaron a cabo los investigadores de Países Bajos compararon tres tipos de dietas para bajar de peso en un total de 380 pacientes obesos que tenían diabetes tipo 2. Unos siguieron una dieta de restricción de calorías, otros una dieta baja en carbohidratos y el tercer grupo siguió la *dieta 6x6*, que es un *régimen bajo en carbohidratos*.

Así, los expertos hallaron que *la dieta baja en hidratos era dos veces más efectiva* que una dieta estándar restringida en calorías. Los pacientes que la hicieron habían conseguido perder más peso que los de los otros dos grupos, y también habían mejorado su resistencia a la insulina y habían conseguido bajar su presión arterial. Todo ello sin medicación.



*Contar calorías es efectivo, pero no tanto*
Las conclusiones del estudio sugieren que *perder peso basándose en las calorías* en lugar de en los grupos de alimentos (carbohidratos, grasas y proteínas), puede *no ser efectivo* para todas las personas, en especial para aquellas que tienen diabetes, prediabetes, síndrome metabólico u otros problemas de sensibilidad a la insulina.
Una* resistencia a la insulina* que podría ser la razón por la que muchas personas con obesidad dejan de adelgazar cuando han perdido un 3% del peso corporal.

*La dieta 6x6, baja en hidratos de carbono*
La dieta 6x6 tiene *tres fases de reducción de carbohidratos*, combinadas con cambios generales en los hábitos alimentarios como eliminar los alimentos procesados, aumentar las proteínas y la fibra y *comer verduras con cada comida*. La dieta no restringe las calorías y se anima a los pacientes a comer muchas *grasas saludables* como pescado, aceite de oliva, nueces y semillas.
La dieta 6x6 consta de tres fases:

*En la primera fase*, los pacientes limitan su ingesta de carbohidratos a no más de 36 gramos al día y aumentan su ingesta de proteínas a 1,2 gramos o más por kilogramo de peso corporal, mientras limitan el consumo de carnes y* eliminan todo el alcohol.*
En la segunda fase de la dieta se aumenta la ingesta de carbohidratos

Y en la* tercera fase*, una vez que los participantes logran su objetivo inicial de pérdida de peso, pueden reintroducir gradualmente aún más carbohidratos en su

Cuando dejan de perder peso se entiende que ya han alcanzado su nivel individual de ingesta óptima de carbohidratos, y esto puede usarse para mantener un peso saludable. Cada uno tiene sus propias necesidades de carbohidratos, y esto también así para las personas sanas", asegura"


Aquí dan más información.

This Diet May Be Most Effective For Weight Loss | Eat This Not That

"... La resistencia a la insulina ocurre cuando el páncreas tiene que producir más insulina para ayudar a que la glucosa (azúcar) entre en las células de los músculos y la grasa, y a menudo se asocia con la prediabetes, que puede provocar diabetes tipo 2 si no se controla con dieta y ejercicio. Tener esta afección puede prevenir la pérdida de peso según los tipos de alimentos que ingiera. Hasta el *75% de las personas con obesidad también pueden tener resistencia a la insulina* . (Relacionado: Qué le sucede a tu cuerpo cuando bebes un batido todos los días )

*Ahora bien, ¿cuáles fueron los resultados?*

Al menos el 43,2% de los pacientes que siguieron esta dieta especial perdieron al menos el 5% del peso corporal en un año y el 40% estabilizó sus niveles de glucosa en sangre. Para aquellos que siguieron una dieta baja en carbohidratos estándar, el 41,7% perdió al menos el 5% de su peso corporal, mientras que sólo el 23,3% de los participantes en el grupo de restricción calórica perdió lo mismo.

Lo que es aún más revelador es que casi el *23% de los participantes que siguieron la dieta 6 × 6 perdieron un 10% o más de su peso al inicio del estudio* , en comparación con solo el 17.3% y el 10%, respectivamente, en los grupos bajos en carbohidratos y restringidos en calorías. .

Entonces, como puede ver, no solo los pacientes que siguieron la dieta 6 × 6 perdieron más peso, sino que también mejoraron sus niveles de glucosa en sangre.


...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece que el estudio lo han copiado de este hilo
> 
> Hay una forma muy rápida y fácil de perder peso (y es lo contrario a contar calorías)
> 
> ...



Parece que los putos inútiles de endocri la y dietistas empiezan a ver más o menos por dónde les da el aire xd.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (16 Sep 2020)

@Pubiss around Vaya nido de Gordos Otakus Virgenes que te has buscado

No falta ni el Gordaco Gandaluz Otaku del @cipoterancu el hijo de puta

Todos en total los de este hilo pesan mas de 800 millones de Kilos , Hijos de puta


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Sep 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Parece que los putos inútiles de endocri la y dietistas empiezan a ver más o menos por dónde les da el aire xd.



Ni de coña va a trascender eso a ningun manual de aplicacion practica ni protocolo de sanidad.

Las farmas y la industria de la manita haciendo luz de gas en tres, dos....resisque?? insulinoque??


----------



## Mybabyfuck (17 Sep 2020)

Según la CEOE la solucion es trabajar mucho y cobrar-comer muy poco o nada. La fama cuesta macho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Sep 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Parece que los putos inútiles de endocri la y dietistas empiezan a ver más o menos por dónde les da el aire xd.



No es eso, es que si se supiera de golpe y porrazo la gran mentira que ha sido la dieta occidental desde los años 80, con su publicidad y aplicación en centros sanitarios, dietistas, gimnasios y demás gurús del tema, muchos tendrían que ir a la puta cárcel por criminales, por basar sus prescipciones en "CERO" evidencia científica.


----------



## Luisfel11 (18 Sep 2020)

Hello! Llevo un par de meses con una dieta especial para celiácos y además estoy reduciendo el consumo de ultraprocesados.
Los primeros días fue locura pero ahora me alegro un montón y además y ano me pide el cuerpo tanto dulce.
Os recomiendo que lo probéis, el azúcar en exceso no es nada sano.


----------



## sada (23 Sep 2020)

me acaban de contar un caso , mujer 70 recién cumplidos, sana como un roble, comida casera de aldea y de repente un ictus y chao chao.

que como causa esa mierda? ya conozco varios casos y una amiga con 25 (delgada) estaba en la disco bailando celebrando q había acabado su carrera y allí mismo le dió, aún hoy tiene secuelas


----------



## boogie boom (23 Sep 2020)

Antenas de telefonía friecerebros. Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Sep 2020)

boogie boom dijo:


> Antenas de telefonía friecerebros. Siguiente pregunta.



Joer y que hablamos de 70 años como si fuesen tiernos infantes.


----------



## El buho pensante (24 Sep 2020)

Conforeros ando un poquillo preocupado con los resultados del analisis de sangre, que os parece? Es mucho colesterol? Que podria hacer?

Colesterol: 288
Trigliceridos: 38
HDL: 96
LDL: 185
VLD 7? (288-96-185)

Y debo tener algo de anemia: (La verdad ando siempre agotado por las tardes)

Hematies: 3,81 [4,3-5,6]
Hemoglobina: 11,6 [13-17]
Hematocrito: 35,1 [40-50]

Por lo pronto he cortado en seco las patatas fritas de bolsa que comia a diario. No como dulces, ni galletas, pan. Intento comer huevos, carne, pescado, verdura, legumbres y frutos secos. He reintroducido ahora la fruta. Algo cercano al paleo.
Ultimamente he tenido estreñimiento constante ( de ir cada X dias, 2-3 veces a la semana) y acidez frecuente en la garganta.

Mi mayor preocupación es como mejorar la anemia sin aumentar el colesterol, ya que los alimentos con mayor hierro biodisponible son las carnes como la morcilla o el higado.

Un saludo


----------



## Blunae (24 Sep 2020)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Conforeros ando un poquillo preocupado con los resultados del analisis de sangre, que os parece? Es mucho colesterol? Que podria hacer?
> 
> Colesterol: 288
> Trigliceridos: 38
> ...



Legumbres, espinacas, pistachos, levadura de cerveza, avena...
Subirás esos niveles de hematíes y hematocrito poco a poco e incluso te ayudará a bajar el colesterol LDL y el tránsito intestinal también mejorará.


----------



## Blunae (24 Sep 2020)

Blunae dijo:


> Legumbres, espinacas, pistachos, levadura de cerveza, avena...
> Subirás esos niveles de hematíes y hematocrito poco a poco e incluso te ayudará a bajar el colesterol LDL y el tránsito intestinal también mejorará.



Acompáñalo de alimentos ricos de vit. C y aléjalos del calcio, café y té.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2020)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Conforeros ando un poquillo preocupado con los resultados del analisis de sangre, que os parece? Es mucho colesterol? Que podria hacer?
> 
> Colesterol: 288
> Trigliceridos: 38
> ...



Ya veo que has caido al hilo descalcito y sin sandalias.

Primero el colesterol no es malo per se.

Esos alimentos que comentas son altos en grasas y colesterol y contrariamente a lo que te han contado te ayudaran a normalizar el colesterol.

Lo que provoca que el colesterol entre en sangre, como colesterol en sangre, son los daños en tejidos causados por la alta ingesta de harinas y azucar, no tiene nada que ver que lo ingieras.

Si lo ingieres simplemente tienes ladrillos para reparar tejidos. Si no rompes nada los albañiles no mueven ladrillos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2020)

Blunae dijo:


> Legumbres, espinacas, pistachos, levadura de cerveza, avena...
> Subirás esos niveles de hematíes y hematocrito poco a poco e incluso te ayudará a bajar el colesterol LDL y el tránsito intestinal también mejorará.



Entiendo que lo haceis con la mejor voluntad pero estais en un hilo donde llevamos dos mil paginas destripando mucha desinformacion que nos llevan metiendo en la cabeza desde decadas.

Ejemplo:
Las legumbres tienen muchas propiedades pero tambien tienen dos problemas (en exceso ojo). Contienen substancias que impiden de absorcion de minerales y algunas vitaminas, como el acido fitico. Por lo tanto fail.

Lo segundo, elevan los niveles de azucar en sangre cosa que por si sola no seria un problema sin el mar de insulina que provoca el resto de alimentacion habitual.

En general la alimentacion habitual cargada de procesados insulinogenicos provoca ciertos daños intestinales. Esa es la razon de ciertas anemias y otras carencias nutricionales por mala absorcion.

De nuevo en general NINGUN alimento sube ni baja ningun nivel en sangre per se. 

Si no lo ingieres no lo tienes pero el truco es no joder los mecanismos naturales de absorcion y metabolizacion.


----------



## nief (26 Sep 2020)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Conforeros ando un poquillo preocupado con los resultados del analisis de sangre, que os parece? Es mucho colesterol? Que podria hacer?
> 
> Colesterol: 288
> Trigliceridos: 38
> ...



Esta perfecto amigo! mejores resultados que he visto en mucho tiempo!!

Ahi en tu analitica lo que importa es que el hdl es alto y los trigliceridos bajos (valores brutales). Se utilizan los dos indicadores siguientes:

TG/hdl =38/96= 0.40 (debe ser alrededor de 1 lo tuyo es bestial. A mi me da 1 y es fantastico)
CT/HDL = 288/96 = 3 (debe ser menor de 5) con lo cual esta fantastico.

Mis valores

ct = 296
ldl =196
hdl =73
TG = 98

Tienes estreñimiento porque consumes comidas que no generan apenas desperdicios. Si tus heces no son duras e ir al baño no es doloroso = sin problema. Yo voy cada 3-5 dias y no tengo ni gases ni molestias ni al ir al baño cuando antes era constante. 

En tu caso creo que esta perfecto. Tienes colesterol aalto porque tu cuerpo vive a base de grasas pero tus trigliceridos en sangre (la cantidad de grasa circulando sin usar en sangre es apenas nula). 

Vamos que ya me gustarian tus valores.

Si quieres estar mas seguro yo añadiria los siguientes valores si los tienes:

glucosa en ayunas (no muy util)
hemoglobina glicosada (este valor es muy util)
los valores de alt, ast y fosfatasa (Esto d a una idea de como tienes higado que en tu caso estara perfecto)
vitamina D
Y el valor que yo considero util para saber si tienes inflamacion sistemica o no que es la de "proteina c reactiva" que deberia ser menor de 1.


Cuanto pesas y mides?

Saludos.


----------



## nief (26 Sep 2020)

sada dijo:


> me acaban de contar un caso , mujer 70 recién cumplidos, sana como un roble, comida casera de aldea y de repente un ictus y chao chao.
> 
> que como causa esa mierda? ya conozco varios casos y una amiga con 25 (delgada) estaba en la disco bailando celebrando q había acabado su carrera y allí mismo le dió, aún hoy tiene secuelas



Los delgados tenemos ese problema que no tenemos donde meter la grasa cuando consumimos muchos hidratos. 

Como saberlo? si tus trigliceridos en sangre son elevados (por encima de 100 o mas por encima de 150) pues ahi tienes la grasa circulando sin utilizar en la sangre. Que crees que hace por ahi en la sangre? pues atascar.

El colesterol realmente no es mas que el transportador de grasa. Si los transportadores estan vacios (trigliceridos bajos y HDL alto) perfecto si es al revis danger.

Los delgados al no tener celulas de grasa donde meter los trigliceridos los almacenamos en la sangre y entre los tejidos.... de ahi la barriguita esa.

Yo al bajar mucho de peso y desacerme de la barriguita subieron mis valores de colesterol bajando brutalmente los de trigliceridos y subiendo hdl. 

Fuera hipertension y aumento bestial de energia y bienestar general.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (26 Sep 2020)

uf pues ayer otra noticia de mierda, un conocido 62 años recién prejubilado de mayo, un tio deportista, no aparentaba la edad q tenía ni de lejos, fibroso, cuerpo atlético, no fumador..pues infarto fulminante.

una mierda la vida


----------



## piru (26 Sep 2020)

Mejor que la PCR, que es más para procesos agudos, la VSG, que según mi médico es la que indica si hay mar de fondo.
Añadiría la creatinina para controlar los riñones.




nief dijo:


> Esta perfecto amigo! mejores resultados que he visto en mucho tiempo!!
> 
> Ahi en tu analitica lo que importa es que el hdl es alto y los trigliceridos bajos (valores brutales). Se utilizan los dos indicadores siguientes:
> 
> ...


----------



## kareny (26 Sep 2020)

gran post nief, muy explicativo, muchas gracias


----------



## El buho pensante (28 Sep 2020)

nief dijo:


> Esta perfecto amigo! mejores resultados que he visto en mucho tiempo!!
> 
> Ahi en tu analitica lo que importa es que el hdl es alto y los trigliceridos bajos (valores brutales). Se utilizan los dos indicadores siguientes:
> 
> ...



La glucosa es 70[70-110]
hemoglobina glicosada no tengo datos
ASP 20 [0-37]
ALT 21 [0-41]
GGT 15 [10-71]
Fosfatasa 57 [40-129]
Vitamina D, tomo suplemento diario 2000 UI, el año pasado me dijeron que tenia 73
Proteina C reactiva no tengo datos
VSG no tengo datos
Creatinina 1,12 [0,7-1.2] (Me suplemento con creatina periodicamente, puede que tenga efecto)

Peso 54 kilos y mido 184 cm. No he hecho mas que perder peso desde hace pocos meses. Mi peso habitual siempre ha oscilado entre 60-64 kilos. Ya he dejado el curri, el chocolate y el descafeinado que tomaba a diario (tienen muchos polifenoles que he visto en estudios que reducen severamente la absorción de hierro hemo y no-hemo). 

Tengo gases y eruptos constantes. Cada comida conlleva minimo un erupto. Así como acidez como me acueste. Estreñimiento que dura 3 dias con molestias. Hacer de vientre cuesta esfuerzo, tengo que poner un taburete debajo para poder defecar. Durante el dia siento una falta de energia y ganas de acostarme constantes. Intento hacer deporte, de hecho voy al gimnasio cuando puedo o salgo a caminar

He introducido un kiwi diario en el desayuno para el transito, y una ración pequeña de morcilla o higado para aumentar los niveles de hierro, acido folico y cobalamina (B12)

El miercoles tengo cita telefonica con la médico para que probablemente me hagan otros analisis

Gracias a todos por los aportes


----------



## nief (28 Sep 2020)

El buho pensante dijo:


> La glucosa es 70[70-110]
> hemoglobina glicosada no tengo datos
> ASP 20 [0-37]
> ALT 21 [0-41]
> ...



Que tomas que tenga fibra? La fibra suele generar muchos gases y aumentar volumen y dureza heces.

Yo empezaria por tomar mas agua a diario y anhadir grasas del tipo huevos aceite oliva queso etc

Pesas muy poco si. Estas consumiendo suficientes calorias? Estas en cetosis? 

Cuentanos que comes normalmente.

Yo en mi caso quite trigo o al menos solo 1 vez a la semana y muy muy poca cantidad. Con eso adios problemas de estomago. Que yo pense era acidez y no era

Y tambien fuera gases y problemas estrenhimiento

Saludos


----------



## piru (28 Sep 2020)

¿Por qué no tienes datos de VSG? ¿Porque no tienes los resultados delante o porque tu médico pasa de ese dato y no te lo pide en las analíticas?

¿Cómo tienes el potasio?



El buho pensante dijo:


> La glucosa es 70[70-110]
> hemoglobina glicosada no tengo datos
> ASP 20 [0-37]
> ALT 21 [0-41]
> ...


----------



## El buho pensante (28 Sep 2020)

piru dijo:


> ¿Por qué no tienes datos de VSG? ¿Porque no tienes los resultados delante o porque tu médico pasa de ese dato y no te lo pide en las analíticas?
> 
> ¿Cómo tienes el potasio?



No me lo pidieron en las analiticas. Los resultados vinieron de un analisis rutinario. Les comentare este dato y la proteina C reactiva en la próxima.



nief dijo:


> Que tomas que tenga fibra? La fibra suele generar muchos gases y aumentar volumen y dureza heces.
> 
> Yo empezaria por tomar mas agua a diario y anhadir grasas del tipo huevos aceite oliva queso etc
> 
> ...



Pues mis comidas aproximadamente hasta el viernes han sido así durante mucho tiempo:

Desayuno: 2 huevos fritos en aceite de oliva a baja temperatura con pimientos rojos. Suelo añadir al plato una cucharadita de aceite de coco y 2000 UI vitamina d. También curry, curcuma y en ocasiones pimienta negra (Estos 3 últimos los he retirado este finde por lo del hierro)
1 o 2 onzas de chocolate negro 95%. En ocasiones 3 gramos aprox de creatina.

Almuerzo: Pincho tortilla de patata, o patatas de bolsa (una porción de la bolsa) con un descafeinado y 1/2 onzas de chocolate negro 95%

Comida: Primer plato de legumbres o verduras. A veces combinados. Suelen ser lentejas, alubias, coliflor, espinacas, patatas y calabacin.
Segundo plato suelen ser carnes (pechugas, pollo, filete) y a veces pescado como trucha o salmon.
A veces plato único, ensalada de esparragos, tomate, atun. Callos. Carne a las verduras (con guisantes, zanahoria etc). Ocasionalmente paella.
De postre unos pocos frutos secos como almendras o onza de chocolate si no comi en el almuerzo

Merienda: En ocasiones sobre todo si es a partir de las 20:00 suele ser la última comida. Normalmente no falta una lata de sardinas o caballa. Últimamente tambien bastante patata de bolsa

Cena: Normalmente un plato de carne, como el segundo plato de la comida, a veces una ensaladilla rapida

Bebo agua antes de las comidas


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Sep 2020)

Blunae dijo:


> Acompáñalo de alimentos ricos de vit. C y aléjalos del calcio, café y té.



Es lo que en España se llama té rojo el que tienes que evitar, el té verde te irá bien, en lugar del café o cualquier infusión que te guste sin azúcar. Menos el té rojo, que quede claro. No se debe tomar en un principio de anemia ferropénica.
Cómprate una sartén de hierro. Esos huevos que comes a diario (muy bine) tómalos con tomate. Pero el tomate lo cocinas tú en esa sartén de hierro. El tomate es ligeramente ácido, lo suficiente como para reaccionar con el hierro de la sartén y transformar la salsa de tomate en el mejor suplemento de hierro que puedas obtener fuera de una farmacia.


----------



## nief (29 Sep 2020)

Es agua casi todo. 

Recuerda que cada gramo de glucogeno necesita entre 2 y 3 de agua. Puedes almacenar casi 1kg de glucogeno y si tomas casi todo proteinas y le das duro igual entras en cetosis -> acabas tus reservas

Haz las cuentas y veras que no has perdido nada de grasa "aun"

Si sigues entonces si empezaras a consumir grasa


----------



## nief (29 Sep 2020)

Yo de todas formas, como ya le recomende a unos amigos te re comiendo hacerlo en dos pasos.

Paso 1: 4-6 semanas para:

reducir insulina consumiendo pocos hidratos y en ese periodo dejar que tu cuerpo se adapte a consumir grasas. Aqui la clave para no morirte de hambre es consumir grasas. 
Aqui mantienes tu ingesta calorica. Te adaptas a consumo de grasas (consigues la flexibilidad metabolica)
Te lo digo porque al ppio es durillo tienes el crash, falta energia cuando se acaba glucogeno (2-3 dias). Luego tu cuerpo se adapta (Cambios epigeneticos para poder consumir grasa y aumentar las mitocondrias en tus musculos y demas celulas) 
Con esto estas libre (mas o menos) de la influencia de la insulina que impide:
consumo grasas
aumento mitocondrias en musculos y que estas consuman energia aunque tu no hagas ejercicio -> aumento temperatura basal
te va a permitir el siguiente paso.

Paso 2: 6-7 semana -> para siempre:

Una vez metabolicamente flexible y en no presencia de insulina podras:
Darle ya caña al cuerpo pues estaras adaptado que el cuerpo tire de grasas y podras hacer estas dos cosas sin ningun tipo de problema:
Hacer ejercicio o no hacerlo sin problema de quedarte sin energia (el cuerpo tira de grasa y hay de sobra... )
Ayuno intermitente (16-8, 20-4)
Ayunos prolongados. si tienes esceso de grasa puedes hacer ayunos de 2 dias a la semana haciendo ejercicio que no habra problema. La clave es que quemes grasa pero el resto de dias seguir comiendo misma cantidad de calorias para que el cuerpo no se adapte a que consumes menos y reduzca metabolismo. Ej:
lunes-viernes 2000kcal (hablamos de dieta low carb o keto)
sabado - domingo = 50-100 calorias y mucha agua. (Como pasaste fase 1 pues podras hacerlo sin problema de hambre y haciendo ejercicio.


Recomiendo en ayunas darle al cafe pues mobiliza mucho el consumo de grasas 

Para el problema de la piel restante yo recomiendo ayunos mas largos de hasta 4 dias 1 vez cada 3 meses (con poco ejercicio aqui pues se busca la autofagia, que el cuerpo se coma piel y tegidos sobrantes).

Dudas?

Saludos.


----------



## nief (29 Sep 2020)

1 +2 -> 3kg

Mas que nada porque 1kg de grasa son 9000kcal. 3 son 27 mil kcal suficiente para 13 dias sin comer.

Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (1 Oct 2020)

"Educando" a la plebe


----------



## Chapinazo (2 Oct 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> "Educando" a la plebe



Qué fuerte que aún hoy en día le cuenten eso a la chusma.

Llevo ya 16 años sin ver canales de televisión y tengo la sensación de que casi me he convertido en otra especie. No tengo casi ninguna opinión ni impresión que comparta con la gente influida por la televisión y los periódicos gratuitos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Oct 2020)

El buho pensante dijo:


> ...tengo que poner un taburete debajo para poder defecar...



Lo dice como si fuera malo...

Poner un taburete debajo es lo que TODO EL MUNDO debería hacer, se acababan las hemorroides en dos tardes.

La postura que adoptamos en el trono para soltar lastre es TOTALMENTE ANTINATURAL, dobla el recto y dificulta la tarea.
La postura natural para hacer de vientre es en cuclillas, así que si usa usted un taburete, pues muy bien que hace.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Oct 2020)

Ojo las proteínas, que no son hidratos pero son insulinogénicas (como un cuarto de lo que lo serían los carbos).
Si te pasas de proteínas te estás pegando un tiro en el pie de cara a perder peso. 

Es más, si vas a perder mucho peso, te interesa forzar al cuerpo a reciclar proteínas de tejidos conectivos sobrantes, o vas a poder llegar planeando a todas partes con las pieles colganderas.

Una vez tengas el hambre bajo control (cosa que sucederá si bajas protes y subes grasas: ahora mismo apuesto a que tu dieta hiperproteica te acaba sacando de cetosis cada dos por tres), podrías empezar a plantearte lo del ayuno. Para perder peso "bien" (=todo grasa y agua, nada de músculo ni tejido óseo), no hay nada más efectivo. Además los ayunos prolongados (>36 horas) ayudan mucho con el tema de reciclar los colgajos...

...al menos así lo atestigua el dr Jason Fung, que lleva años tratando pacientes obesos mórbidos y diabéticos mediante el ayuno, y nunca han tenido que operar a ninguno para extirparle la piel sobrante. Y yo personalmente no tengo colgajos pese a haber perdido en su día casi 20 kilos en tres meses.


----------



## nief (4 Oct 2020)

Hola,

Quiero aprovechar este comentario para comentar un poco de experiencia personal y tambien reflexionarlo.

Lo primero agradecerte el comentario pues es una reflexion muy buena y acertada ya que expresas las dos preocupaciones mas importantes que tiene la gente cuando llega a este punto de entendimiento. 
Gracias.

Los dos puntos que comentas son:


Al comer tanta grasa no voy a engordar un monton?
Al comer tanta grasa no voy a enfermar y atascar las arterias?

Pues bien, yo pase por el mismo miedo que tu, tarde varios meses (me hice seguimiento con analisis de sangre y visita al endocrino) pero al final la evidencia y las pruebas corroboran que es totalmente seguro y es mas mucho mas saludable.

Asi que 100% recomendable.

Ahora bien quiero aprovechar este comentario para añadir 2 puntos / conclusiones a las que llegue tras el cambio de dieta, que ya las habia leido pero hasta que no las experimentas no las entiendes.

Reflexiones:

Al comer grasas y no hidratos has de saber que las grasas son mas del doble de energeticas por gramo (4 kcal/g azucar, 9kcal/g grasa). Con lo cual acabaras o tendras que comer menos. Mucho menos.
Saciedad, las grasas sacian mucho pero muchisimo mas que antes. Pero no solo es que sacien antes y mas sino que al no haber insulina en el cuerpo no hay nunca ansia por comer. 

Con estas dos reflexiones yo tuve o acabe haciendo algunos cambios en mi vida (y mi pareja al final tambien por pura evidencia) y es que comemos menos, pero muchisimo menos y tenemos mucha pero mucha mas flexibilidad.

Me explico:

Solo desayunamos un cafe con nata o algo de leche (sin azucar). Salvo estando de viaje que disfrutamos de los desayunos de la zona (en los viajes ademas tienes tiempo y gastas mas energia)
A la hora de comer pues minimo media semana o bien no comemos a mediodia o simplemente picamos algo. 
Cenamos bien.

Osea que estamos cerca de OMAD, no por quererlo sino por practicidad. A mediodia al no tener hambre pues o bien picas algo o directamente tomamos un cafe y hacemos otras cosas. Tenemos una flexibilidad muy interesante.
En pandemia aprovechamos a mediodia para ir a comercios o hacer recados o visitar cosas ya que no hay nadie. O ir a hacer ejercicio. En viajes hacemos igual picamos algo o pasamos de comer.

Luego a ultima hora de la tarde (cenamos antes) comemos ya con calma preparando la comida. El no tener que preparar tantas comidas ha hecho que preparar 1 unica comida sea mas llevadero con lo cual es tambien mas sano


Y esto viene porque la sensacion general que tenia antes de este cambio es que comiamos mucho, si comes solo grasas es mucha comida (porqeu estamos acostumbrados a comer hasta sentirnos fisicamente llenos y no cuando estamos saciados que es ahora mucho antes).

Puedes seguir con 2 comidas al dia pero comiendo menos, es factible, pero esta la opcion de comer 1 vez sola. Comes igual de calorias pues es mucho mas densa energeticamente y no estas luego ahi a reventar porque no es el caso.

Por cierto lo de la fibra ya dije que en mi dieta no entra no? solo abulta en tu sistema digestivo y no aporta nada mas que gases e ir mas veces al baño.


Saludos


----------



## Manolo y Benito (6 Oct 2020)

*Por cierto lo de la fibra ya dije que en mi dieta no entra no? solo abulta en tu sistema digestivo y no aporta nada mas que gases e ir mas veces al baño.*


Saludos
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manolo y Benito (6 Oct 2020)

esto de la fibra es curioso... porque a mi también me lo parece


----------



## nief (6 Oct 2020)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> esto de la fibra es curioso... porque a mi también me lo parece




La fibra es azucares que tu cuerpo no puede digerir. Solo en tu intestino grueso al ser fermentado. Los humanos tenemos un sistema digestivo (al parecer) diseñado para consumir carne con mucha grasa (es la comida con mayor indice energetico) y algo de verduras.

Por eso tenemo:

un estomago muy acido para procesar la carne y grasas
, una vesicula biliar para disolver las grasas (que es lo que es la bilis y si no la usas con dietas bajas en grasa pues cristaliza y se forman piedas os suena? y luego te la tienen que quitar.
Un intestino grueso muy largo para absorber toda esa carne y grasas ya emulsionadas con bilis.
Un intestino grueso pequeño para fermentar la poca fibra que comamos y absorber agua restante.
Por eso el intestino delgado se ve dañado por el gluten y las lectinas -> no esta diseñado para eso.

Cuando apenas comes fibra (que es inutil insisto) pues vas menos al baño porque casi todo lo que has comido ha sido absorbido. No hay apenas desechos. Al menos es lo que me pasa a mi.

Tampoco como apenas fruta (Es casi todo azucar, fructosa y bastante fibra). Si como muchas verduras pero con poca fibra (En mi caso es que no me sienta bien y ademas tras pensarlo para que voy a comer algo que me hincha, me da dolor al ir al baño y no me aporta nada?)

Me sorprendio pero no veais lo comodo que es ir al baño 2 o 3 veces como maximo al baño a la semana. Y uno no esta ahi hinchado todo el tiempo, con gases con molestias y luego dolores al ir al baño.

Podemos abrir debate al respecto pero en mi caso es asi, 2-3 veces (Depende de si hago o no ayuno algun dia) a la semana como un reloj.

Saludos.

p.d. la razon de que hay que comer fibra es porque reduce la velocidad a la que se absorben los azucares, pero si no tomas azucares pues no le veo el sentido.
p.d.2. No se si sabeis que en presencia de insulina toda grasa que comas = se almacena. Por eso tampoco se puede comer grasa por eso todo es low fat o bajo en grasa. Vamos que al final comes azucar soluble + azucar insoluble (no procesable) y proteina.

p.d.3. No os fijais que ahora incluso estan saliendo productos que no tienen ni grasa (como no) tampoco azucar (se ve que es malo) y solo es casi proteina. Va a costar mucho mucho volver a la gente a comer grasas pero es lo que estan recomendando Ejemplo:
aguacate = grasa
aceite oliva = grasa
almendras, coco, nueces = grasa
pescado = grasa

En fin


----------



## Manolo y Benito (7 Oct 2020)

nief dijo:


> La fibra es azucares que tu cuerpo no puede digerir. Solo en tu intestino grueso al ser fermentado. Los humanos tenemos un sistema digestivo (al parecer) diseñado para consumir carne con mucha grasa (es la comida con mayor indice energetico) y algo de verduras.
> 
> Por eso tenemo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (8 Oct 2020)

Estimados conforeros, burbujos todos:

Llevo leyendo intermitentemente este thread y el anterior desde hace meses. No hace falta que diga que es de lo mejor del foro, y que salva vidas.

Nunca he abusado de la comida basura, pero sí de la pasta, zumos, y procesados varios. Hace un par de años empecé a quitar casi todo lo que se comenta aquí que se ha demostrado perjudicial: azúcar, harinas refinadas, alimentos procesados. Además, aumenté el consumo de grasa (aguacates, salmón, sardinas, frutos secos, semillas, huevos...)

No llevo una alimentación cetogénica, sino más bien lchf no estricta (o quizá medium c medium f). Además, he empezado a hacer más ejercicio, incluyendo HIIT y fuerza. Pero me cuesta mucho ser regular en el ejercicio. Almenos a caminar rápido si salgo casi cada día, por el bosque o cerca del mar.

He sido siempre muy delgado y me cuesta formar músculo (180 cm, 78 Kg), tengo huesos grandes.

Todos mis parámetros analíticos estaban dentro de la normalidad, pero alcanzando el límite. Tras el cambio de dieta mi último análisis ha mejorado espectacularmente (aumento de HDL, disminución de triglicéridos). Mis digestiones son mucho mejores y mi barriga se ha desinchado (a pesar de estar delgado se me estaba hinchando).

Lo que quiero es compartir una muestra de ejemplos de lo que como habitualmente, para que alguna alma caritativa me dé ideas o consejos de mejora (ya digo que me he leído casi todo el thread y hasta tengo un extenso documento con apuntes). La verdad es que no me gusta cocinar y llevo una dieta algo monótona.

La carne la compro en la carnicería y la fruta y verdura en la frutería, en ocasiones procedente de mi propio pueblo.

Desayunos: 

1. Medio aguacate, un tomate, orégano, aceite de oliva, olivas, puñado de nueces, manzana roja con piel, yogur griego al que añado nibs de cacao puro y semillas de lino molidas, dos dientes de ajo negro. Café solo (sin azúcar ni edulcorantes) o agua.

2. Dos lonchas de jamón ibérico, un par de cortes de queso curado, 8 olivas, puñado de nueces, puñado de arándanos o frambuesas, yogur griego al que añado nibs de cacao puro y semillas de lino molidas. Café solo (sin azúcar ni edulcorantes) o agua.

- Ocasionalmente añado una tortilla de 2 huevos.

Comidas:

Primeros

- Gazpacho (comprado, lo siento) con trozos de pepino, pimiento rojo, nueces de macadamia, semillas varias y orégano. Ocasionalmente añado queso curado.

- Espinacas al vapor, con semillas varias y queso curado, con aceite de oliva.

- Espárragos verdes, con semillas varias y queso curado, con aceite de oliva.

- Legumbres, a las que añado semillas varias, con aceite de oliva y ocasionalmente unos cortes de jamón ibérico. Una o máximo dos veces por semana.

- Espirales de pasta de lenteja a las que añado semillas varias, con aceite de oliva y ocasionalmente unos cortes de jamón ibérico. A veces añado salsa de tomate (comprada, pero natural, sin añadidos). Una vez cada dos semanas, por decir algo.

- Brócoli al vapor con aceite de oliva, queso curado y semillas. A veces lo hago también con judías verdes y/o zanahoria. A veces este plato va de cena.

Segundos

- Pechugas de pollo o pavo hechas a la sartén con mantequilla o aceite de oliva, con cebolla, tomate, pimienta, sal y cúrcuma.

- Hamburguesa o filete de ternera hecho a la la sartén con mantequilla o aceite de oliva, con cebolla, tomate, pimienta, cúrcuma y finas hierbas.

- Salmón salvaje de Alaska hecho al horno con cebolla, tomate, perejil, limón y pimienta.


Cenas:

- Un par de días a la semana tiro de purés de verduras preparados (sorry...) a los que añado nueces de macadamia, olivas, semillas o queso curado.

- Normalmente plato único de ensalada variada donde meto de todo (a veces no todo esto, alterno): hojas verdes, tomates cherry, calabacín, pepino, pimiento rojo, queso de cabra, olivas, cebolla, sardinas en lata o atún, aguacate, nueces de macadamia, semillas variadas, aceite de oliva. En ocasiones añado dos huevos duros o me los hago en tortilla.

- A veces complemento con tortilla de setas o atún. (Atún como 1 vez a la semana o 1 cada 2 semanas).

Postres (según temporada), 1 de estas opciones de fruta:

- Kiwi

- Mandarina

- Fresones

- Uva morada

- Después de comer siempre añado 1 onza que chocolate 100% (de noche no).

- Ocasionalmente, si no he comido carne, añado 1 yogur natural con semillas de lino y un puñado de frutos del bosque (arándanos o frambuesas).


En fines de semana me permito comer ocasionalmente la paella de mi madre, beber algo de cerveza o vino.

Mis horarios aproximados:

Desayuno: 10:30

Comida: 14:30

Cena: 20:30

Estoy intentando espaciar lo máximo que puedo el tiempo entre la cena y el desayuno. Ocasionalmente me salto la cena o le desayuno, sin estar planificado.

¿Qué opináis? Sé que no es perfecto. Me gustaría recibir críticas y consejos con cosa a modificar, quitar, añadir...

Gracias de antebrazo y tal


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2020)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, burbujos todos:
> 
> Llevo leyendo intermitentemente este thread y el anterior desde hace meses. No hace falta que diga que es de lo mejor del foro, y que salva vidas.
> 
> ...




Que es lo que buscas?

Todo lo que haces es supersano. Que es lo que no te va bien?

Yo lo unico que no como de todo eso es tanta fruta con azucar, por lo demas me parece genial. En mi caso es porque intento quiarme una resistencia a la insulina muy bestia que tenia pero por lo demas tu caso esta muy bien.

Si es por conseguir mas musculo yo no hice nada especial y mi musculatura aumento un monton.
Dieta keto mayormente y al tener mas ganas y energia pue
Ayunos intermitentes 20/4 y cada 3 meses ayuno largo de 3-4 dias. Ayer mismo complete uno de 90h:

correr 2 o 3 veces por semana 4km
burpees 2 3 veces por semana 30 (en confinamiento llegue a los 80 diarios pero es que no habia mucho mas que hacer)
y luego algo de pesas en general par fortalecer brazos y algunos abdominales para tener el core bien y no joder espalda al estar todo el dia sentado currando.

Saludos


----------



## sada (10 Oct 2020)

Luisfel11 dijo:


> Hello! Llevo un par de meses con una dieta especial para celiácos y además estoy reduciendo el consumo de ultraprocesados.
> Los primeros días fue locura pero ahora me alegro un montón y además y ano me pide el cuerpo tanto dulce.
> Os recomiendo que lo probéis, el azúcar en exceso no es nada sano.



puedes poner ejemplos de lo q comes??


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (10 Oct 2020)

nief dijo:


> Que es lo que buscas?
> 
> Todo lo que haces es supersano. Que es lo que no te va bien?
> 
> ...



Busco que lo que haga sea aún más sano, sin obsesionarme.

Tener una dieta optimizada. Pulir cosas, añadir nutrientes que me falten, quitar algunos que sobren. Añadir más variedad a mi dieta. Que alguien me diga si opina que estoy haciendo algo mal.

Al final me pillará un cáncer o me dará un infarto igualmente, pero se trata de ponérselo más difícil. Al menos de diabetes no voy a morir, todo esto que tengo ganado.

Por ejemplo, he estado leyendo sobre la curcumina, con artículos contradictorios. Unos dicen que es bueno tomar hasta 5 gramos de cúrcuma al día en tus comidas (una cucharadita de café, yo lo hago). Otros dicen que debido a la baja biodisponibilidad de la curcumina, es prácticamente inútil comer cúrcuma, y te tienes que ir a suplementos de curcumina directamente.

Este tipo de cosas me interesan ahora.

El tema de los ayunos es un mundo, aunque yo al ser delgado tengo que ir con cuidado, creo. De momento hago algún 18/6.


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2020)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Busco que lo que haga sea aún más sano, sin obsesionarme.
> 
> Tener una dieta optimizada. Pulir cosas, añadir nutrientes que me falten, quitar algunos que sobren. Añadir más variedad a mi dieta. Que alguien me diga si opina que estoy haciendo algo mal.
> 
> ...



Lo del cancer hay muchos estudios que indican q wn los canceres predomina wl daño metabolico. De una vida de quemar solo hidratos sin alternar con grasas y en presencia constante de insulina

No digo q sea unica causa pero es una muy predominante. 

Al igual que alzeimer que tiene 5 causas conocidas siendo la mwtabolica la mas predominante. Tambien llamada diabetes tipo 3


----------



## cuartosinascensor (10 Oct 2020)

Cerveza steinburg suave del Mercadona...5% de alcohol y 1 gramo de hidratos de carbono por 100 ml, 3.3 gr de hidratos por lata. Buena opción para cerveceros low carb. Me voy a tomar una ahora mismo, a vuestra salud.


----------



## Cloaca (11 Oct 2020)

Por pulir, tomaría los postres de fruta 20 minutos antes de las comidas. Prueba y nos cuentas.

Trofología, orden y combinación de alimentos para una correcta nutrición.


----------



## Teresa5 (11 Oct 2020)

¿Qué cantidad máxima de fruta al día recomendáis tomar? A mí es de lo que más me cuesta prescindir...


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Oct 2020)

Teresa5 dijo:


> ¿Qué cantidad máxima de fruta al día recomendáis tomar? A mí es de lo que más me cuesta prescindir...



¿Y porque no comes frutas de bajo índice glucémico? Fresas, frutas del bosque y tal?


----------



## zapatitos (12 Oct 2020)

Si haces deporte con cierta intensidad yo no te recomiendo que reduzcas la proteina porque te puedes encontrar con efectos secundarios poco agradables como insomnio, fatiga muscular, más facilidad para lesionarte, falta de concentración y de memoria (lo que se llama niebla cerebral) entre otras cosas.

Los consejos que te han dado son buenos para gente poco activa pero los que hacemos deporte con cierta intensidad somos otro mundo ya que obviamente el desgaste muscular es mayor y por tanto más fácil llegar a crear déficits tanto en la proteina como en los depósitos de glucógeno.

Con limitar el consumo de carbos a solo alimentos que no contengan más 10-20 gramos carbohidratos por cada 100 es suficiente en alguien que haga deporte con cierta intensidad. Muy importante hacer una carga periódica de carbohidratos buenos cada cierto periodo para recargar los depósitos de glucógeno porque de lo contrario te puedes encontrar con problemas a medio-largo plazo (muy típico en deportistas lowcarb que no tienen cuidado en hacer recargas periódicas)

También puedes hacer lo que te han dicho osease limitar proteinas para perder el peso rapidamente pero en ese caso limitar lo del deporte para no entrar en déficit proteico. Lo que te quiero decir es que puedes hacer una cosa o la otra porque por mi experiencia los dos caminos tarde o temprano te van a conducir al mismo sitio, pero las dos cosas a la vez NO porque puede ser muy problemático.

Así que hay que elegir entre lowcarb y hacer deporte con cierta intensidad o disminución de proteinas para que ocurra lo que te han dicho pero con una actividad deportiva moderada o muy baja. Eso ya eres tú el que elige, pero las dos cosas a la vez no te lo recomiendo.

Cada cuanto tiempo se hacen las cargas de los carbos ya es algo bastante personal, simplemente buscar la periocidad que encuentres mejor para tí fisicamente y también mentalmente, porque la mente también influye mucho en esto y más de lo que parece.

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Oct 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si haces deporte con cierta intensidad yo no te recomiendo que reduzcas la proteina porque te puedes encontrar con efectos secundarios poco agradables como insomnio, fatiga muscular, más facilidad para lesionarte, falta de concentración y de memoria (lo que se llama niebla cerebral) entre otras cosas.
> 
> Los consejos que te han dado son buenos para gente poco activa pero los que hacemos deporte con cierta intensidad somos otro mundo ya que obviamente el desgaste muscular es mayor y por tanto más fácil llegar a crear déficits tanto en la proteina como en los depósitos de glucógeno.
> 
> ...



Te puedes explayar más en los efectos secundarios de no comer la suficiente cantidad de proteínas cuando te ejercitas. Me ha llamado la atención lo de la fatiga muscular y la tendencia a lesiones. Sino una fuente que podamos consultar sería de agradecer.


----------



## altuntun (13 Oct 2020)

Buenos días,
Después de tantos años en burbuja os llevo leyendo sólo dos semanas, que despistado andaba por el foro uff
Muchas gracias a todos.
Hoy en ABC en la parte de bienestar publican un articulo sobre azucares y grasas. Si alguien lo puede adjuntar se lo agradecería


----------



## sada (13 Oct 2020)

que opináis de este pan?

Pan Proteinas 500gr Naturpan

Ingredientes:

Mezcla de proteinas (Proteina de trigo, proteina de soja) , sémola de soja, semilla de lino, semillas de girasol, harina de Soja, harina de Trigo integral, salvado de Trigo, fibra de manzana,sésamo,sal , harina de cebada de malta, lecitina de soja, diacetato de sodio. ALERGENOS: Contierne cereales con gluten, soja y sésamo, y puede contener trazas de leche, huevo, frutos secos y lupino.


----------



## Trinitario (13 Oct 2020)

Ell articulo en general esta bien, el tema es que no hace un inciso con sobre los problemas generados por el Omega 6, y que es una de las primeras causas de enfermedades degenerativas en el mundo occidental.

Lo más deseable es que la relacion Omnega3 / Omega6 o sea de 1/1


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Oct 2020)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de este pan?
> 
> Pan Proteinas 500gr Naturpan
> 
> ...



Solo veo soja, trigo, soja, trigo


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2020)

Es un fallo en matrix y mas aun cuando ves quien es el autor del articulo.

CAMBIA LO QUE COMES Y CAMBIARAS EL MUNDO: THE NATURAL ATHLETE: MAS ALLA DE LA DIETA PALEO | NIKLAS GUSTAFSON | Comprar libro 9788491810131

NIKLAS GUSTAFSON

Que se lea alguien hablando de las grasas saturadas como algo positivo es inpensable en un medio con mucha difusion. Que ademas el autor defienda la dieta paleo les van a cerrar el periodico.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Solo veo soja, trigo, soja, trigo



Ya lo pongo yo


----------



## Percentil99 (15 Oct 2020)

¿Resumen?


----------



## antonio estrada (15 Oct 2020)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de este pan?
> 
> Pan Proteinas 500gr Naturpan
> 
> ...



Hace muchos años que no como pan. Pero un día te apetece mojar en unos huevos fritos, unos huevos rotos sobre alcachofas con jamón (plato que os recomiendo encarecidamente) o, como en mi caso, con un paté cojonudo que traje de Andorra.

Te hace falta un paquete de semillas de lino dorado, levadura química, sal de frutas y un bote de clara de huevo.

Pon el horno a 180º. Semillas recién molidas, como si fuera harina. Sal y levadora. Añades doble peso de clara de huevo que de lino. Lo bates con un batidor o un tendor, durante un par de minutos. La harina del lino se hidrata y se empieza a espesar. Entonces le añades una cucharada de sal de frutas. Sigues batiendo. cuando notas que se empiezan a formar burbujas, lo echas al molde y al horno. 40-45 minutos depende del horno y el tamaño del pan. Sale un pan negro, como integral, con poco sabor pero con una textura muy agradable, sobre todo tostado.


----------



## Larata (17 Oct 2020)

Duda rápida querido Líder ¿De qué curraba tu abuelo?


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Oct 2020)

Por fin, el Ministerio de Consumo avisa lo que en este hilo decíamos hace años:
Pero en mi opinión debería haber sido el Ministerio de Sanidad.

"*EL AZÚCAR MATA*"

El azúcar mata, campaña del Ministerio de Consumo… y lo que nos queda por ver

"
Esta es sólo una muestra más de las campañas de desprestigio que el sector agrario, si el mismo que nos ha permitido comer en cantidad y calidad durante la pandemia y al que nuestros políticos han calificado como esencial en ese periodo, lleva ya años soportando desde los diversos lobbies que cada vez, y eso es lo más preocupante, tienen más poder y peso sobre el conjunto de la sociedad.

*Ahora le toca al azúcar. Desde Consumo, dicen que mata a 2,5 millones de personas en el mundo*, el trafico rodado seguro que mata más podíamos prohibirlo también; pero también desde Hacienda ya que el agujero económico que está generando esta maldita pandemia lo va a solucionar la subida del IVA de las bebidas azucaradas… ole… mientras el Ministerio de Agricultura sigue plano, olvidándose quizás que el sector remolachero azucarero todavía mantiene una importante actividad tanto en Castilla y León como en Andalucía generando empleo, actividad, desarrollo rural… en la tan nombrada España vaciada…


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2020)

Percentil99 dijo:


> ¿Resumen?



Dos vascos:

- Aupa, Joseba. He hecho un curso de lectura rápida, la hostia.
- Aupa. Eso sirve de algo?
- Joder si sirve..., me he leído "Guerra y Paz" de Tolstoi, 1.900 páginas, en una mañana.
- Bien, pues. ¿Y de qué va?
- De no sé qué hostias de unos rusos.



A lo que voy es a que lo mejor de este hilo está en los detalles. Entiendo que un hilo (son dos realmente) de tantísimas páginas da un poco de respeto, pero creo que merece la pena leerlo, o intentar ir dando un vistazo, sobre todo porque incluye experiencias personales que hemos ido compartiendo todos a lo largo de estos años. intento hacer una simpleza, que es resumir miles y miles de posts personales en unas pocas líneas. Esto no es más que mi visión de la esencia del hilo y seguro que me dejo miles de cosas importantes.

La gente llevamos en el mundo un cerro de años, unos 50.000. La gente tomaba miel, frutas dulces, etc, cuando aún se subía a los árboles, pero no tomaba tanto azúcar hasta hace poco. El azúcar era un producto lujoso, al alcance de muy pocos hasta la postguerra de la WWII. Los efectos del azúcar sobre la salud de la Humanidad han sido nefastos por completo.

Con respecto a la harina, sí es cierto que se toman harinas y sus derivados desde hace miles de años, pero las variedades de plantas eran otras, el proceso por el que se obtiene la harina ahora es otro, etc. Vamos, que el pan que comía un gladiador romano y el que venden en tu barrio son dos cosas diferentes. Esa barra de pan de hace 50 o 100 años, hoy costaría unos 4 o 5 euros. Y sin embargo cuesta unos 0.60 o 0.70 euros. Con la pasta sucede lo mismo. Comprar un pan o un paquete de macarrones por menos de un euro exige un proceso que abarate la producción a costa de la calidad.

El cuerpo humano tiene dos rutas metabólicas: funcionar quemando glucosa (modo standard actual) y funcionar quemando grasa (cetosis). Cambiar de uno a otro es posible si sabes cómo. Funcionando en modo cetosis hace que quemes grasa, la que ingieres y la tuya propia, por lo que, si tienes sobrepeso, quemarás tus propias grasas para sobrevivir y perderás grasas (explicado muy groseramente, ya sabemos todos que no es tan simple).

Engordar, perder peso, no es simplemente una cuestión de termodinámica (calorías que entran - calorías que salen = déficit calórico = adelgazas) porque no se es capaz de determinar exactamente las calorías que tu cuerpo realmetne aprovecha de la comida que ingieres. Cuando decimos que una manzana aporta 100 kcal, queremos decir que si la pones en un calorímetro de oxidación, en condiciones de laboratorio, la lectura de los instrumentos es: 100 kCal. Peeeero, si te la comes tú, quizá te aporte tan solo 65 y si me la como yo quizá me aporte 95. El proceso es absolutamente complejo, hay aproximaciones científicas de todo tipo, pero es indudable que las hormonas juegan un papel esencial en el "rendimiento" de esas reacciones bioquímicas. Esto no es incompatible con las leyes de la termodinámica, es solo que el rendimiento del sistema es siempre un factor crucial en cualquier sistema. Haciendo simplificaciones del tipo "una manzana son 100 kcal" se introduce un error garrafal.

Dicho lo cual. Se observa que en cetosis (tu cuerpo quema grasa como combustible) la concentración insulina y de glucosa en la sangre son más bajas. La resistencia a la insulina es mucho menor y es más sencillo llegar al peso adecuado y mantenerlo.

¿Como llegar y mantener una cetosis? Hay dos vías, una es el ayuno. Si no comes nada en una par de días, te pones en cetosis, tu cuerpo comienza a consumir grasas, las tuyas. Otra es tomar una alimentación en la que los hidratos sean la mínima expresión, entre 0 y 20 gs diarios. Habitualmente se hace una combinación de los dos. Es decir: comenzar un ayuno exigente y cuando se come, comer algo sin hidratos, con proteínas, y, sobre todo, con grasas saludables (aguacates, AOVE, carnes de buena calidad, etc).

Como ves, es un punto de vista absolutamente contrario al standard habitual que habla de 5 pequeñas comidas, con los cereales como la base de la alimentación. Aquí hablamos de menos comidas (una o dos) y en las que las grasas saludables y los vegetales verdes sean la base.

A partir de aquí hemos construído un par de hilos donde hay información para dar y vender, gente a favor, en contra, y un montón de cretinos tocando los huevos, como de costumbre. No se trata de pontificar, yo no te voy a decir que debes comer como lo hago yo. Sólo comparto mi experiencia de más de 25 años sin comer cereales, limitando los carbohidratos, etc. Si mi experiencia te sirve y quieres probarlo, adelante. Si a ti ya te va bien con lo que haces, cojonudo, también. Enhorabuena.

Ve leyendo lo que puedas si tienes tiempo, porque hay en estos hilos información muy valiosa. Y pregunta lo que no entiendas o dudes, que quizá entre todos podamos ayudarte. Estamos jóvenes y viejos, sedentarios y deportistas, etc. un colectivo bastante variado, quizá alguien se ha visto en tu situación antes, sea la que sea.

Un saludo. Y perdón lor el tocho.


----------



## Ververemos (19 Oct 2020)

Pues un poco al margen de lo interesante, que son vuestros resúmenes, me encuentro con esto:

"Ultraprocesado": la palabra que la gran industria quiere eliminar

Y es que ya es un clamor, y lo estan notando, y quieren actuar judicialmente, por lo que se ve, un disparate. Los ultra no ultra, yo qué sé

El País

El Comidista


"ULTRAPROCESADO": LA PALABRA QUE LA GRAN INDUSTRIA QUIERE ELIMINAR
A los fabricantes de comestibles malsanos no les gusta el término ‘ultraprocesado’ porque es difícil de manipular. Por eso intentan desprestigiarlo e incluso se plantean actuar legalmente contra quien lo use.
Compartir en FacebookCompartir en TwiterCompartir en PinterestCompartir en otras redesCompartir en WhatsApp
Son ultraprocesados, pero no quieren que les llamen así
Son ultraprocesados, pero no quieren que les llamen así. AZERBAIJAN_STOCKERS
JUAN REVENGA FRAUCA 19/10/2020 - 07:55 CEST
Quien más, quien menos, sabe qué es un producto ultraprocesado: yo lo sé, tú lo sabes y los fabricantes también. Pero, con independencia de que haya o no una definición institucional y consensuada del asunto, -lo cierto es que no la hay- nadie le traslada a esta gama de productos ninguna característica saludable. Hasta la fecha, la industria alimentaria que elabora los productos de peor perfil nutricional ha enfrentado sus demonios con deportividad y conforme le llegaban. Incluso podríamos decir que los ha enfrentado con deleite, ya que ante dificultades y problemas ha sabido ver oportunidades, y lejos de retroceder o amilanarse, les ha sacado provecho.

Pero el término ultraprocesado es una bestia parda contra la que intuye, o más bien sabe, que no tiene nada que hacer. Por eso, la estrategia actual de las grandes corporaciones alimentarias en el panorama internacional consiste en desacreditar el término y, llegado el caso, judicializar su uso a partir de denuncias contra aquellos medios, administraciones o incluso particulares que lo usen. ¿Te parece exagerado? Un informe reciente de la fundación Triptolemos sobre el término en cuestión propone, textualmente, lo siguiente:

“Desde una perspectiva jurídica podría ser sancionable la utilización de la expresión o concepto 'ultraprocesado' por parte de las autoridades políticas o administrativas. [...] Tampoco puede excluirse que aquellas empresas cuyos productos se denigren con este calificativo entre los eventuales compradores, puedan recurrir ante los órganos judiciales para resarcirse de los daños y perjuicios causados”.

No hay olvidar los vínculos de esta Fundación con cierta industria alimentaria -solo hay que ver quienes son sus miembros-, filiación e intereses que seguramente explican la gran cantidad de huecos -tanto legales como redaccionales- que hay en ese único párrafo (recomiendo encarecidamente la valoración jurídica que ha hecho de este informe el abogado y autor del libro El Derecho en la nutrición, Francisco Ojuelos, donde pone al desnudo el informe en cuestión). Pero, ¿por qué les asusta tanto esta palabra?

La guerra de lo ultraprocesado es imposible de ganar para la industria

Hubo un tiempo en el que la industria alimentaria de carácter más industrial -valga la redundancia- fue venerada casi como una divinidad. La época de vacas gordas tuvo su origen -más o menos y con sus altibajos- gracias a dos acontecimientos coincidentes a finales de siglo XIX y principios del XX. El primero sin duda alguna, la revolución industrial, que junto con el desarrollo de los diversos medios de conservación y de producción, aportaron la posibilidad de poner en el mercado grandes cantidades -¿industriales?- de comida segura; todo ello sin la necesidad de tener que esforzarse tanto como antes.

El segundo, el advenimiento del nutricionismo, que en pocas palabras consiste en pasar de preocuparse por si se va a poder comer o no, a obsesionarse por el contenido en vitaminas u otros nutrientes de aquello que se come. Por ejemplo, dejar de preocuparse por saber si vas a tener leche para beber y focalizarse en que sea desnatada o -aún más chirriante- dar por buena una pieza de bollería industrial por el hecho de estar enriquecida en hierro. Las primeras conservas, la leche en polvo -por no hablar de las primeras fórmulas infantiles-, los alimentos fortificados con decenas de vitaminas y minerales y un larguísimo etcétera, hicieron en su tiempo las delicias de una población cuya principal preocupación era la desnutrición y la incidencia de enfermedades carenciales por falta de vitaminas y minerales. Pero esa bonanza no iba a durar siempre.

El primer soponcio gordo para la industria llegó, más o menos, hacia los años 50 del pasado siglo XX, cuando se frenó la incidencia de las enfermedades carenciales pero comenzaron a ser visibles las conocidas como enfermedades no transmisibles. La primera en saltar a la palestra fue la enfermedad cardiovascular, le siguieron la diabetes y el cáncer... y qué decir del sobrepeso y la obesidad. Fue entonces cuando se empezó a poner de relieve el papel de aquella oferta alimentaria de carácter más industrial que, lejos de curar, podía ser al mismo tiempo causa de enfermedades.

El primer jinete del apocalipsis para el sector de los productos industriales se identificó en forma de calorías, el segundo en forma de grasa y el penúltimo en forma de azúcar. Pero lo que en primera instancia podía parecer negativo para el sector se convirtió en una oportunidad, y junto a la vieja oferta aparecieron los productos bajos en calorías o light, bajos en grasa o sin ella, y lo mismo para el azúcar. Es lo que se llama ampliación o extensión de línea y suele implicar casi siempre un beneficio para el sector: los problemas, aunque parezca un contrasentido, siempre le han venido bien a la industria, porque siempre ha tenido una respuesta comercial. Hasta ahora.

¿Cómo se le puede quitar el estigma de ser ultraprocesado a unos palitos de surimi? ¿Y a unas galletas, un aperitivo de maíz extrusionado hasta las trancas de sal y sabor tex-mex o a un yogur de fresa sin fresa? Yo te lo diré: poniendo doradas o sardinas, manzanas, nueces y yogures naturales respectivamente. Es decir, comiendo comida de verdad: de momento, para esta guerra, la industria no tiene respuesta, ya que el término ultraprocesado dificulta -cuando no impide-, la adorada y peligrosa reformulación por parte de la industria. Si te cae ese sambenito, no se le puede sacar partido, por eso el sector carga contra el término, mientras minusvalora los criterios del concepto y desacredita su uso.

A pesar de ello, y además de los estudios mencionados, tanto la OMS como la propia FAO hacen un amplio uso del término ultraprocesado dirigido a los productos alimenticios: en los documentos enlazados puedes leer la pésima consideración que estas instituciones tienen de ellos.


No sabemos que dice Nutri-score, pero son malos. UNSPLASH.COM
¿Sirve ‘ultraprocesado’ para catalogar alimentos malsanos?

En el año 2009, un equipo de investigadores con Carlos Monteiro a la cabeza, publicó una clasificación de los alimentos que tenía muy en cuenta -aunque no exclusivamente- su grado de procesamiento. Su idea consistía en encontrar un denominador común a todos aquellos productos alimentarios que tuvieran un claro perfil insano o poco recomendable. Es decir, se buscó un patrón que caracterizara a la conocida como comida basura o chatarra.

Me refiero a esos productos que se han distinguido por la conjunción de alguna de estas características: tener una importante densidad calórica -o ser bajos o sin calorías, pero al mismo tiempo aportar un escaso o nulo valor nutricional- ser altos en azúcar, sal o sodio, grasa total o grasas saturadas; en especial grasas trans, y al mismo tiempo, ser pobres en vitaminas, minerales, fibra y ácidos grasos esenciales. Así se dio con el sistema NOVA -descrito en este artículo- que fue el primer sistema en usar el término ‘ultraprocesado’. Su precisión resulta bastante llamativa a la hora de identificar basurillas nutricionales (a diferencia del abrazadísimo -por la industria- Nutriscore).

Cierto es que utiliza un procedimiento poco ortodoxo, pero funciona; justo lo contrario de lo que le sucede al Nutriscore, con un supuesto marco teórico rigurosísimo -ya no tanto si tenemos en cuenta el feo asunto del aceite de oliva- pero que cuando se lleva a la práctica, tiene más agujeros que el guión de Titanic 2. Comentamos hace un tiempo algunas de las publicaciones científicas que han puesto de manifiesto la relación entre el consumo de productos ultraprocesados con un peor perfil nutricional general y con un -mucho- peor pronóstico de salud en relación a enfermedades como diabetes, cáncer o enfermedades cardiovasculares; así como el aumento de peso y, en general, la mortalidad. Y hay muchas más investigaciones que asocian este término, en la mayor parte de los casos, a peores marcadores intermedios y peores indicadores dietéticos y de salud.

La estrategia contra el término

Desde hace unos tres años existe una corriente de publicaciones científicas encaminadas a desprestigiar el término "ultraprocesado". Uno de los autores más empecinados es el investigador Michael Gibney, de la Universidad de Dublín. A lo largo de su carrera ha recibido financiación por parte de Nestlé, Mondelez, PepsiCo, Unilever, Nestlé y Coca-Cola, entre otros, incluso en el momento de la redacción de sus trabajos. En uno de los más conocidos, Alimentos ultraprocesados en la salud humana: una valoración crítica, el padre del término ultraprocesado, Carlos Monteiro, sostiene que además de Gibney otros dos de sus autores ocultaron sus conflictos de interés con Nestlé y McDonalds.

Tirando del hilo, se puede contrastar que la prestigiosa revista donde se publica, el American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, es, desde 1952, uno de los órganos de difusión de la American Society for Nutrition, una entidad que cuenta con unos socios patrocinadores bastante especiales. Entre ellos: el Consejo Nacional de Bebidas Destiladas de los Estados Unidos, General Mills, Herbalife, Kellogg, Mars, Pepsi, Nestlé, Mondelez, la Asociación del Azúcar Norteamericana y Unilever.

En España hemos asistido a la publicación de tres escritos científicos en apenas dos meses posicionándose en contra del uso del término ultraprocesado. El primero fue el aparecido en el nº 31 de la revista del Comité Científico de la AESAN, titulado Informe del Comité Científico de la (AESAN) sobre el impacto del consumo de alimentos ‘ultra-procesados’ en la salud de los consumidores. Desconozco si es casualidad -pero desde luego no lo parece- que este informe preceda a otro centrado en la opinión del mismo Comité Científico al respecto de la validez del Nutri-score, el sistema de etiquetado frontal por el que apuesta abiertamente la industria en este momento. El resumen de ambos informes: hurras para el Nutri-score, y pulgares abajo para el término ultraprocesado. Ambos informes presentan, en mi opinión, diversas zonas de sombra e incluso incorrecciones que, evidentemente, facilitan el discurso institucional.


Son horneados, pero igual de chungos. UNSPLASH.COM
En el mes de junio, dos de los autores que más han luchado por la defensa e implantación institucional del Nutriscore en España, publicaron Alimentos Ultraprocesados. Revisión crítica, limitaciones del concepto y posible uso en salud pública. En esta revisión, redactada como parte de un contrato entre Danone S.A. y la Fundación Institut d’Investigació Sanitària Pere Virgili, S.A -Danone es uno de los más fervientes defensores del Nutriscore y ha financiado diversos trabajos de los autores de la revisión- se dice que el término ultraprocesado es reduccionista, manipulable bajo criterios subjetivos y no hay suficiente evidencia para justificar su uso. Como contrapartida, se propone el uso del Nutriscore, sistema al que se dedica un apartado en exclusiva (¡sorpresa!).

Aunque es posible que nos prohíban el uso del término ultraprocesado -y hasta que nos denuncien si lo hacemos-, siempre podremos actuar como Galileo Galilei cuando tuvo que abjurar de su propuesta heliocéntrica delante de la Santa Inquisición, y dar nuestra versión de su “Eppur si muove”. En este caso sería “y sin embargo, te enferma”.

Juan Revenga es dietista-nutricionista, biólogo, consultor, profesor en la Universidad San Jorge, miembro de la Fundación Española de Dietistas-Nutricionistas (FEDN) y un montón de cosas sesudas más que puedes leer aquí. Ha escrito los libros “Con las manos en la mesa. Un repaso a los crecientes casos de infoxicación alimentaria” y “Adelgázame, miénteme. Toda la verdad sobre la historia de la obesidad y la industria del adelgazamiento” y -muy importante- es fan de los riñones al jerez de su madre.

SU (SUPUESTO) PUNTO DÉBIL ES SU FALTA DE CONCRECIÓN
Todos aquellos organismos, fundaciones, etcétera -además de la industria de los ultraprocesados- que apuestan por poner el término dentro de un cartel de “se busca vivo o muerto”, apelan a lo mismo: a la falta de consenso en su definición. Vamos paso a paso, porque el tema no es sencillo.

Es cierto: no existe una definición consensuada a la que podamos acudir para saber qué es un “producto ultraprocesado”. De hecho, en nuestra legislación, ni tan siquiera aparece la definición de “producto procesado”: lo más cercano a esta terminología es la de “producto transformado”. Un término que procede de la traducción del inglés del Reglamento Europeo (CE) nº 852/2004. Curiosamente, a lo que en el texto en español se alude como “producto transformado” en el texto original le llaman “processed product”. Parece que existe un convenio tácito, a la hora de equiparar en alcance y envergadura a los dos términos -transformado y procesado-, como si fuesen sinónimos.

En este sentido, los términos transformado y procesado se usan desde hace tiempo por parte de un sector concreto: el que está más estrechamente implicado con la producción de alimentos.

Por ponerle cara y ojos, digamos que es el sector profesional que agrupa a las personas especializadas en ciencia y tecnología de los alimentos. En ese entorno, producto transformado o procesado ha hecho siempre referencia a la tecnología que en un momento dado se aplica a un determinado alimento, con el fin de evaluar su efecto en cuestiones de seguridad alimentaria y nutricionales (como por ejemplo, la pérdida de ciertos nutrientes o los cambios en la biodisponibilidad de otros).

Si apelamos al Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua, la aplicación del prefijo ‘ultra’ a los vocablos ‘procesado’ o ‘transformado’, debería significar que las correspondientes operaciones tecnológicas se aplican en un grado extremo.

Sin embargo, la aplicación de nuevo cuño (2009) del término "alimento ultraprocesado" va más allá y se emplea -tanto en el plano científico como en el popular- para trasladar a los productos que así se denominen unas características nutricionales claramente negativas por su impacto sobre la salud. Si el adjetivo procesado -o transformado- se ha usado en relación a la aplicación de una serie de procesos tecnológicos, el término "ultraprocesado" también implica que el consumo de estos productos es poco o nada recomendable para la salud.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2020)

Pues todo depende. Yo, no. La fructuosa me sienta como una patada en los cojones. Pero mi mujer se llega a comer una sandía de las pequeñas entera con una cuchara y tan pancha.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Oct 2020)

Ververemos dijo:


> Pues un poco al margen de lo interesante, que son vuestros resúmenes, me encuentro con esto:
> 
> "Ultraprocesado": la palabra que la gran industria quiere eliminar
> 
> ...



Esa puta manía de pensar que todo el mundo es gilipollas. Una pechuga a la plancha, sí. Nuggets Hacendado, no. Una manzana, sí. Un sobre de compota Hero baby, no.

Fácil, no?

No comas nada que traiga una etiqueta.


----------



## nief (19 Oct 2020)

La fructosa es azucar (fuctosa + glucosa). La glucosa pues ya sabes ... y la fructosa se va al higado a ser procesada.

El problema es que la fruta actual esta atiborrada de azucar no es normal. Antes la fruta no era tan dulce


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Oct 2020)

La fruta son muchos hidratos y te saca de la cetosis. Lo suyo son las verduras de hoja verde. Setas, brócoli, ensaladas mezcladas... Mucha proteína puede sacarte también.


----------



## tremenk (20 Oct 2020)

La glucosa solo es esencial y super importante si haces bastante deporte...3/4 dias a la semana intensos

Si eres un gordo come-doritos 24 horas sentado y acostado pues si es perjudicial para la salud... pero meterte un buen te+miel si vas rapido al gym o si vas mas tarde una buena leche+miel para ir a entrenar a tope es la autentica salud... ni cafe ni pollas raras de cafeína.



antonio estrada dijo:


> Esa puta manía de pensar que todo el mundo es gilipollas. Una pechuga a la plancha, sí. Nuggets Hacendado, no. Una manzana, sí. Un sobre de compota Hero baby, no.
> 
> Fácil, no?
> 
> No comas nada que traiga una etiqueta.



Desgraciadamente casi todo esta procesado...me da asco ir a mercadona y ver todos las mierdas la etiqueta de "sin gluten"....otro despropósito junto a los talibanes de los anti-glucosa...como si todo dios fuera celiaca tirar el dinero es eso...

Lo único que me mosquea en la vida es la mierda de la leche... que me gusta mucho pero joder ahora les meten tal cantidad de hormonas femeninas a las vacas para que produzcan mas que no sabes si te esta jodiendo la testosterona con tanto androgeno... lo jodido que es muy buena nutricionalmente no solo por el calcio.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> La glucosa solo es esencial y super importante si haces bastante deporte...3/4 dias a la semana intensos
> 
> Si eres un gordo come-doritos 24 horas sentado y acostado pues si es perjudicial para la salud... pero meterte un buen te+miel si vas rapido al gym o si vas mas tarde una buena leche+miel para ir a entrenar a tope es la autentica salud... ni cafe ni pollas raras de cafeína.
> 
> ...



En la frutería, la carnicería y la pescadería las cosas no suelen estar muy procesadas. En Mercadona, sí. 

Si tienes acceso a leche de verdad, es un buen alimento. Eso blanco de los tetrabricks, no lo es. Y no es una de las mejores fuentes de calcio. No podemos absorber ni el 30% del calcio de la leche. Y una vaca da hasta 35 o 40 litros de leche al día. Es como si una mujer diera 4 litros. Imagínate lo que le tienen que meter a las pobres vacas...


----------



## tremenk (20 Oct 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En la frutería, la carnicería y la pescadería las cosas no suelen estar muy procesadas. En Mercadona, sí.
> 
> Si tienes acceso a leche de verdad, es un buen alimento. Eso blanco de los tetrabricks, no lo es. Y no es una de las mejores fuentes de calcio. No podemos absorber ni el 30% del calcio de la leche. Y una vaca da hasta 35 o 40 litros de leche al día. Es como si una mujer diera 4 litros. Imagínate lo que le tienen que meter a las pobres vacas...



Lo de las vacas y toda la mierda que les hacen es para un mirarselo... A mi me daría igual pagar 75 céntimos mas por litro de leche pero de verdad...







Donde vivía antiguamente había un pueblo a 2/3 km donde te vendía leche fresca entera natural...y ha buen precio pero en BCN city eso es imposible...


----------



## skeptik (20 Oct 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por fin, el Ministerio de Consumo avisa lo que en este hilo decíamos hace años:
> Pero en mi opinión debería haber sido el Ministerio de Sanidad.
> 
> "*EL AZÚCAR MATA*"
> ...



No te dejes llevar por los cantos de sirena. Esa campaña sólo es una demonización programada del azúcar para endulzar la subida de impuestos que le van a meter. El estado está especialmente sediento de pasta, y si no es el ministerio de Sanidad el que está detrás de esta campaña, es simplemente porque el aspecto sanitario les importa un carajo. Aquí el azúcar es el chivo expiatorio, el tonto útil sacrificable para cumplir un propósito. Pero nadie ha entrado finalmente en razón. No te confundas.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (22 Oct 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Dos vascos:
> 
> - Aupa, Joseba. He hecho un curso de lectura rápida, la hostia.
> - Aupa. Eso sirve de algo?
> ...



Muy buen resumen. Solo un comentario respecto a las dos vías metabólicas. Por lo que tengo entendido una es la Mtor que es la de la glucosa y la otra la Ampk, que es la de las grasas. La Ampk, vía de quemar grasas, no tiene por qué ser cetosis. Se puede estar con las dos vías activadas según la exigencia física que le estemos dando al cuerpo en ese momento. De hecho si vamos caminando, la vía de la quema de grasas se activa, incluso estando tirados en el sofá estaría activa (por ejemplo 50% glucosa 50% grasas) Y si nos ponemos a correr fuerte por ejemplo, se activará mas la de la glucosa, porque la glucosa es más rápida que la grasa en proporcionar energía (por ejemplo 80% glucosa 20% grasas)

Peeeerooo! estos porcentajes dependen de la alimentación de cada uno y de la "flexibilidad metabólica". Una persona que está acostumbrada a consumir constantemente hidratos refinados y azúcares no va a tener la misma flexibilidad metabólica que otra que no consume procesados, lleva una dieta baja en carbohidratos y consume grasas buenas y proteínas en moderada cantidad. A las primeras, en cuanto les falte la glucosa les va a dar una hipoglucemia y se van a sentir mareados, porque la via de las grasas a penas la activan normalmente y no la tienen "entrenada". En cambio una persona que hace low carb diáriamente se puede hacer un ayuno de 24 horas e ir la gym tranquilamente con solo beber agua y mantenerse hidratado. (yo lo hago una vez a la semana bebiendo agua y un par de cafés solos).

Eso sí, esa grasa que también estamos consumiendo constantemente junto con la glucosa sería intramuscular, no la que tenemos en la barriga por ejemplo, que sería lo deseable. Y según la vamos consumiendo la insulina la va recargando otra vez. A si que nuestro gozo en un pozo..jiji. Por eso si queremos quemar grasa lo importante es el control de la insulina, y eso se consigue con dietas bajas en carbohidratos, ya que son los carbohidratos la que la estimulan. También el exceso de proteínas como apuntas... Con esas dietas y el ayuno ya si vamos a quemar grasas de los michelines, etc... Pero eso si, tiene que haber si o si déficit calórico en mi opinión. Tienes que quemar diariamente mas calorías de las que tu cuerpo esté asimilando de la comida. 

Lo bueno de estas dietas es que una vez que estás en tu peso deseado, es muy difícil engordar, porque la insulina la mantienes baja constantemente, aunque te pases de comer grasas (que es difícil porque sacian mucho).


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Oct 2020)

Dedicado al ilustre forero Sunwukung, azote de carnívoros:



Interesantísimo. 
Si me dicen hace unos años que me iba a dedicar de forma regular a escuchar entrevistas de tres horas de duración...


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2020)

Verde tiene que haber en el plato.

Respecto a las proteinas eso es una pelicula que no tengo ni idea de habra salido, pero en este hilo en general defendemos dieta alta en grasas. Las protes naturales (carne y pescado) con su buena grasa jamas te van a dar problemas.

La unica explicacion de ese bulo lo mismo ha salido de esos que se la toman en polvo a cucharadas en los gimnasios. No tengo ni idea de si es eso pero estariamos hablando de un refinado como el azucar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2020)

Pues ni fu ni fa, pero si me pilla con poca hambre algun dia junto un platano y melon. Eso si, le derrito encima cacao con manteca.


----------



## Panko21 (25 Oct 2020)

[QUOTE = "Smiling Jack, publicación: 31949983, miembro: 25123"]
Dedicado al ilustre forero Sunwukung, azote de carnívoros:

[MEDIA = youtube] s8tJ-R28HX8: 8551 [/ MEDIA]

Interesantísimo.
Si me dicen hace unos años que me iba a dedicar de forma regular a escuchar entrevistas de tres horas de duración ...
[/CITAR]
RResumen rápido para que nos cuesta el inglés?


----------



## Ververemos (26 Oct 2020)

Empiezan diciendo: que casi toda los animales son comestibles, que pocas plantas lo son (que estan llenas de insecticidas, toxicos tambien para el ser humano. 

Hablan de mil cosas. Pon subtitulos, te los genera automaticamente aunque sea inglés, facilita. 

Hacia el final estan diciendo que puedes vivir como vegetal, pero que no es óptimo ni lo mas sano; que los vegetarianos podran sentirse bien por considerar su opción moralmente superior,pero ni siquiera su opcion es la óptima para el mundo animal.


----------



## Ververemos (26 Oct 2020)

Me acabo de encontrar este pdf en español, por si quieres echarle un vistazo. Está en linea (por lo que entiendo) con la tesis de Paul Saladino, el de la derecha del video, en cuanto al origen de nuestra especie. 

Yo tambien escucho cada vez mas a esta gente, los carnívoros, que hasta hace poco como a muchos me provocaba desdén. 

He visto y leido una pizca a este Saladino, y a otro gringo, Shawn Baker, que me gusta más aunque no se quien llevará mas razón: porque hay entre los carnivoros al menos dos tendencias, los que insisten en la importancia de comer órganos - higado etc-, como este del video, y carnivoros despreocupados, que tiene su punto también, los de solo filete y hamburguesa. Como mi Shawn. Aunque se ke ha puesto una cara, que no sé. Creo que lleva tres años ya de solo carne. 
Los dos tuenen formación médica... 

http://www.edu.xunta.gal/centros/ieschapela/system/files/la dieta que nos hizo humanos.pdf


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2020)

Vamos a ver.

Este hilo va de no comer hidratos no? hidratos = azucares.

Lo bueno serian las grasas no?

Y nos preguntas si tomar leche que es agua + azucares (lactosa) + grasa animal (la de la nata y el queso) es buena. Que to la tomas semidesnatada o incluso desnatada. Que entera no la tomas.

Que quieres que te responda?

Te digo lo que hago yo y el por que lo hago.

Yo no tomo leche, yo tomo o bien nata liquida para montar (y echo unos 10-20cl al cafe) y todo tipo de quesos/mantequillas etc
Y no tomo leche porque tiene azucar y eso -> aumenta la insulina que me imagino sera lo que tu quieres decir que engorda pero no por las calorias.

Saludos.

p.d. disculpa el tono del mensaje pero asi lo hacia un poco mas "instructivo" sin animo de ofender alguno.


----------



## nief (28 Oct 2020)

se pueden comer azucares (cantidades razonables) pero limitandolo la mayor cantidad de tiempo posible
La insulina tiene su funcion.
Lo que pasa es que si vienes de un caso de metabolismo malo, sindrome metabolico o cuasi diabetico pues te interesa reducirlo lo maximo.
Por lo que lei 20 años de insulina alta lleva unos 2 años revertirlo voy por año y 2 meses.

Aun asi estar en cetosis se esta viendo que tiene muchos muchos otros beneficios pues parece ser el estado normal de un humano. No al reves.

saludos.


----------



## Redditch (3 Nov 2020)

Madre mia con el azucar la que esta armando...

Una dieta alta en azúcar puede generar la aparición de colitis y enfermedad de Crohn


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (6 Nov 2020)

Todo lo que corre, nada y/o vuela...a la cazuela. Nada mas. Deporte a diario. 0 alergias 0 catarros...


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2020)

Como hagas deporte sin recargas periódicas de carbohidratos y termines agotando cronicamente las reservas de glucógeno vas a tener un serio problema, ya lo he explicado alguna vez en este hilo.

Hay muchos deportistas aficionados lowcarb que les termina sucediendo y se encuentran con esos problemas (basicamente descenso del rendimiento, cansancio crónico, lesiones musculares) achacándolo a cualquier cosa menos a planificar correctamente las recargas de glucógeno.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2020)

No a ver, yo no hablo de días trampa ni nada parecido de los conceptos típicos del gimnasio, olvídate de eso.

Hablo de que el deporte de alta intensidad agota las reservas de glucógeno. Si ya con una dieta alta en caborhidratos el proceso de recuperación y sobrecompensación de esas reservas de glucógeno se hace bastante lento (24-48 horas normalmente) pues imagínate lo lento que puede ser recuperarlas con una alimentación lowcarb o cetogénica.

¿Qué le suele suceder a los que hacen deporte intenso siendo lowcarb o cetogénico? Pues que suelen hacer una nuevo entrenamiento de alta intensidad sin haber terminado de recuperar el agotamiento de glucógeno de la sesión anterior. Por tanto como entre sesión y sesión no recuperan completamente sus reservas de glucógeno poco a poco van siendo cada vez menores hasta el día en que fatalmente las tienen al mínimo y entonces comienzan los problemas derivados del agotamiento de las reservas de glucógeno.

Esto no es un proceso igual para todos, puede haber gente que le suceda en unos meses y otros que tarden muchos años y alguno habrá como en todo que no le suceda jamás haga lo que haga.

Para solucionar estas cosas:

- Aprender a ciclar bien los entrenamientos y diferentes intensidades.

- Tener momentos en el que comes carbohidratos sin problemas. Yo lo hago los fines de semana por lo de la vida social comiendo cosas como arroz, tortillas de patatas y cosas así, pero cada uno lo hace de la manera como le vaya mejor. Como para ese día si haces deporte con intensidad las reservas estarán bastante bajas pues todo lo absorberás como si fuera una esponja para compensarlas.

Unos te dirán que se puede hacer deporte con intensidad siguiendo una dieta cetogénica pero yo ya te digo que no se puede entendiendo la intensidad por lo que realmente es osease entrenar al 80% - 90% de tu capacidad máxima (al 95% llegan poquísimos y al 100% nadie que no sea deportista profesional y esporadicamente) otra cosa es que mucha gente no sepa a que intensidad real está entrenando porque no sepan medirlo.

No se como harás deporte pero si realmente lo haces de forma digamos seria pues aprende a medir y ciclar tanto la intensidad como la recarga de glucógeno para no tener problemas en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2020)

Yo es que eso del "hiit" no lo manejo demasiado, me parecen moderneces absurdas de ahora. Yo hago el "hiit" a la antigua usanza de siempre osease saltar a la comba, golpear al saco, irte al parque un día a hacer el mono a tu aire, correr estilo fartlek, etc etc. Eso lo utilizo como complemento para las pesas que es lo que más me gusta. Aunque yo tolero mucho deporte ya que llevo toda la vida como quien dice en esto.

Si eres nuevo en esto el mejor consejo es ir despacio y poco a poco. Yendo poco a poco lo peor que te puede pasar es que tardes más en avanzar pero al final llegas, si vas más deprisa de lo que puedes lo único que vas a conseguir es estrellarte y no hacer nada. El deporte es tolerancia y costumbre y hay que irse acostumbrando a tolerar más intensidad poquito a poco.

Y si te gusta las pesas y en los tiempos que corren ahora mismo tienes acceso a ellas esta es en mi opinión la mejor rutina para gente aficionada, la PHAT 5-3-2. Se puede variar al gusto que nada es inamovible, yo por ejemplo muchas veces hago solo los días de fuerza y los demás días los dedico a calistenia, saco, sprint o lo que se me ocurra por el camino. La cuestión principal es hacer siempre lo que le guste a uno que es lo que da resultados.

El entreno de fuerza en mi opinión es esencial porque ayuda a mantener e incluso aumentar la testosterona que si es vital para el hombre con el paso de los años se hace incluso aún más vital para tener una vida saludable y decente. Eso y los mejores alimentos posibles claro está.

Recopilación de rutinas: rutina PHAT (XII)

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2020)

Esa rutina de fuerza y musculación es la mejor que existe para gente como nosotros que no toma asiduamente procesados y azúcares y que se entiende que son naturales. Obviamente para los que consumen hidratos y procesados como locos más sustancias químicas hay cosas muchos mejores que las PHAT pero no son para nosotros. Cada burro debe de llevar su carga.

Saludos.


----------



## Cloaca (11 Nov 2020)

​

En esta entrevista, el Dr. William Seeds, un cirujano ortopédico, explica cómo mejorar la función metabólica y la eficiencia celular, así como aumentar la resistencia a los virus respiratorios que utilizan cetonas, que es un tema que se mencionó antes en mi entrevista con Travis Christopherson, quien escribió el libro _Ketones: The Fourth Fuel_.



> _"Mi formación científica ha sido la biología y la bioquímica molecular celular, que es en lo que en lo que he estado muy involucrado durante los últimos 35 años",_ explica Seeds.





> _“Se considera como ortopedia, debido a la curación de los tejidos y una mayor eficiencia celular y flexibilidad de la célula para mejorar la curación durante las cirugías. Por lo tanto, siempre ha sido importante en nuestros esfuerzos por mejorar los resultados de las personas"._



*Cómo controlar la inflamación con los ésteres cetónicos*
Las cetonas son grasas solubles en agua que ofrecen muchos beneficios metabólicos y ayudan a curar los tejidos. Los ésteres de cetonas son una excelente forma de aumentar las cetonas y son beneficiosos en casos de infecciones virales como el COVID-19, ya que restablecen la homeostasis celular, ofrecen energía, restauran los antioxidantes y controlan la oxidación dentro de las células.



> _“Buscamos restablecer la homeostasis de la célula, que es el proceso restaurativo de la célula, y eso es muy importante para controlar los estados inflamatorios como el COVID-19._





> _La premisa detrás de lo que hacen los ésteres de cetonas es que ofrecen una fuente de energía inmediata de las células que no utiliza mucha energía para usarla. Esto ayuda a una célula a producir mayores cantidades de ATP, que podrían ser necesarios para funcionar cuando se encuentran en un mayor estado de actividad por los factores estresantes"._



*Las cetonas mejoran los niveles de antioxidantes*
Las cetonas también aumentan la nicotinamida adenina dinucleótido fosfato (NADPH), que es un poderoso cofactor metabólico que mejora la capacidad para recargar antioxidantes como la superóxido dismutasa, catalasa, glutatión peroxidasa y hexoquinasa-1 a su estado funcional al donar electrones reductores.

El NADPH, es quizás una de las biomoléculas más importantes del cuerpo, junto con la NAD+ y el ATP. Es la manera en la que el cuerpo recicla los antioxidantes. Básicamente, les transfiere electrones para reducir el exceso del estrés oxidativo.

Esto es importante porque una vez que se utilizan dichos antioxidantes, ya sean producidos de forma endógena o exógena en un suplemento, ya no funcionan. Necesitan recargarse, que es lo que hace el NADPH. Esto explica el fracaso de muchos estudios que han intentado demostrar los beneficios de consumir grandes dosis de antioxidantes.

Cuando los antioxidantes se consumen como suplemento, son capaces de suprimir los radicales libres beneficiosos, pero al recargar los antioxidantes con NADPH, el cuerpo es capaz de diferenciar los radicales libres que desea eliminar. Existen radicales libres beneficiosos, como el óxido nítrico, que no desea eliminar. Seeds está de acuerdo y añade lo siguiente:



> _“Lo importante es comprender que beneficia al sistema antioxidante endógeno en lugar de consumir suplementos de forma exógena que es probable que reduzcan sus equivalentes. Las células son inteligentes y entienden cómo utilizar estas proporciones de NADP sobre NADPH y NAD sobre NADH._





> _Le devuelve a la célula la capacidad de ser eficiente y flexible. A medida que reducen los niveles de glutatión peroxidasa, se encarga del superóxido o cualquier otro tipo de radical libre._





> _Entonces eso tomará esos electrones, pero luego debe cambiarse de nuevo, así como reducirse para activarse y esa es la parte importante para comprender esto, en especial en estados de gran demanda, como el COVID-19, donde se obtienen las células alveolares tipo 2 que son metabólicamente activas y producen superóxido dismutasa en el área del pulmón que necesita combatir el proceso de radicales libres que se produce por la tormenta de citoquinas y así sucesivamente._





> _Tienes que tener la capacidad de proporcionar ese NADPH o es un problema. La tormenta de citoquinas o un mayor estado oxidativo, es la causa de los problemas y desarrolla enfermedades metabólicas, enfermedades inmunes, etc."_



*Las cetonas suprimen las vías proinflamatorias*
Además de aumentar el NADPH, las cetonas también suprimen las vías inflamatorias que resultan de una infección. La infección genera una cascada inflamatoria de citoquinas proinflamatorias. Uno de los beneficios de los mayores niveles de cetonas, ya sean endógenas o exógenas, es que suprime vías proinflamatorias potentes como NRLP3.

Como explica Seeds, el proceso NRLP3 está relacionado con la activación del inflamasoma. El NF kappa B es un factor de transcripción en el núcleo de la célula responsable de iniciar la producción de citoquinas proinflamatorias como interleucina-1 beta, interleucina-6 y TNF alfa. El exceso de producción de estas citoquinas por parte del sistema inmunológico es lo que resulta en un estado proinflamatorio.

Las cetonas han sido una herramienta maravillosa para nosotros, como médicos, que podemos utilizarlas cuando las personas sienten esa opresión en el pecho y tienen algunos cambios respiratorios tempranos. Lo hemos hecho también con el COVID-19, donde las personas que han sido tratadas aún tienen problemas respiratorios y fatiga. ~ Dr. William Seeds.

Además de aumentar el NADPH, las cetonas también pueden aumentar los niveles de NAD+, lo que a su vez regula ascendentemente los genes SIRT, en especial el SIRT3, que controlan la inflamación. El SIRT3 desacetila el inflamasoma y disminuye la producción de citoquinas proinflamatorias.



> _“Estos agentes proinflamatorios: interleucina-1 beta, factor de necrosis tumoral alfa e interleucina-6, son necesarios para la actividad celular normal, mientras que los niveles más elevados son los que deben controlarse. Por lo tanto, la célula tiene la nutrición que necesita para tomar decisiones inteligentes sobre cómo utilizar lo que tiene para controlar el ambiente cuando las células salen de su patrón homeostático"._



Además, los SIRT3, SIRT1 y SIRT2 también son importantes, y tienden a activarse por nutrientes que se consumen por medio de la alimentación, como el resveratrol. Sin embargo, el SIRT1 es inútil a menos que los niveles de NAD+ sean lo suficientemente altos. Y, como explica Seeds, cuando se regula ascendentemente el SIRT1, también se regula ascendentemente la AMPK, que a su vez mejora la biogénesis mitocondrial.

Mientras tanto, el SIRT2 es activado por un flavonoide polifenólico conocido como quercetina. Creo que la quercetina puede ser una mejor alternativa a la hidroxicloroquina porque no solo actúa como un ionóforo de zinc para aumentar los niveles de zinc dentro de la célula, sino que también activa el SIRT2 y tiene efectos beneficiosos sobre el inflamasoma.

*Ésteres de cetonas exógenas para infecciones respiratorias*
Existen estrategias para aumentar los niveles de cetonas endógenas, como seguir una dieta cetogénica cíclica y tomar aceite MCT (ácido caprílico), que es lo que recomiendo. Por lo general, esto requiere más tiempo y compromiso, pero es mucho menos costoso, ya que los ésteres de cetonas por lo general cuestan cerca de un dólar por gramo y una dosis terapéutica puede variar de 5 a 25 gramos.

Las semillas suelen utilizar cetonas exógenas como el beta-hidroxibutirato de 1,3-butanodiol, que está disponible en productos como KetonAid. Esta estrategia ayuda a lograr cambios más rápidos en los niveles de cetonas y cetosis, y tiene una mayor precisión, pero es más costosa.



> _"Todo lo que necesita son 5 gramos para elevar la producción endógena de casi 1 milimol (mmol/L) de cetosis",_dice Seeds. _“Si consume 25 gramos, obtendrá de 3 a 5 mmol/L que durará unas tres o cuatro horas. Creemos que el rango, en cualquier lugar por encima de 1 mmol/L, será bueno para observar los cambios [en] NADPH, NAD y la acción del inflamasoma._





> _Ahora, utilizaremos una [dosis] de 25 mg para obtener de 3 a 5 concentración de mmol/L, para tratar personas con problemas respiratorios causados por el COVID-19 y queremos una mayor concentración de milimoles._





> _Buscamos aliviar dicha constricción bronquial y cambiar el equilibrio de calcio de dicho acoplamiento que está sucediendo con el músculo alrededor de los bronquiales. Por esta razón los ésteres de cetonas han sido tan efectivos porque obtenemos una mejora muy rápida en esa dilatación bronquial._





> _Han sido una herramienta maravillosa para nosotros, como médicos, que podemos utilizarlas cuando las personas sienten esa opresión en el pecho y tienen algunos cambios respiratorios tempranos. Lo hemos hecho también en el COVID-19, donde las personas que han sido tratadas aún tienen problemas respiratorios y fatiga._



A través de la sociedad de péptidos, la Sociedad SSRP, ha logrado trabajar con cientos de médicos de Estados Unidos, al describir estos protocolos y cómo se pueden usar cetonas exógenas para tratar y prevenir el COVID-19. En muchos casos, es posible mejorar el estado respiratorio de una persona en minutos.

El uso de cetonas es una de las tres intervenciones que sé que puede tener un beneficio casi inmediato. Los otros dos son hidrógeno molecular y peróxido de hidrógeno nebulizado. Cada uno de estos puede ofrecer beneficios casi milagrosos en muy poco tiempo.

*Consumo de aceite MCT y carbohidratos*
En la entrevista también explicamos el uso de ácido caprílico C8 en la entrevista, que es la forma más efectiva de aceite MCT, y discutimos el uso de ésteres de cetonas en el atletismo profesional.

Un hecho fascinante explicado por Seeds es que ahora existe evidencia que demuestra que consumir aceite MCT C8 unos 20 minutos antes de exponerse a la radiación, como una radiografía o volar en un avión comercial, puede inhibir todo el daño causado por radiación.

Otro aspecto importante es que cuando toma aceite MCT o ésteres de cetonas, su eficacia aumentará mucho al reducir los carbohidratos. Existe una gran diferencia en los niveles de cetonas al tomar cualquiera de ellos con una alimentación alta o baja en carbohidratos o en ayunas. El ayuno aumentará más los niveles de cetonas en la sangre.

*Bicarbonato de sodio y Alka-Seltzer Gold para la inflamación*
Seeds también señala cómo el bicarbonato de sodio y el Alka-Seltzer Gold pueden detener el exceso de inflamación a nivel molecular, ya que el bicarbonato neutraliza los peroxinitritos, que se encuentran entre los radicales libres más dañinos que existen. Seeds lo resume de la siguiente manera:



> _“Me gusta el Alka-Seltzer Gold, tiene que ser así, ya que no contiene aspirina. Haré que las personas lo consuman solo para aumentar sus niveles de bicarbonato. Tome dos tabletas por la mañana, dos tabletas a la mitad del día y dos tabletas por la noche. Les pediré que lo hagan durante tres días a una semana, y luego que disminuyan el consumo a solo dos tabletas al día._





> _Si se trata de bicarbonato de sodio, haré que las personas comiencen con media cucharadita cada tres horas. Hasta alcanzar seis dosis al día durante unos días, y luego una cucharadita completa, tres veces al día durante algunas semanas. Eso ha sido un método preventivo sencillo, y también utilizamos el bicarbonato en muchas otras cosas"._



Aunque el bicarbonato de sodio simple (bicarbonato de sodio) funcionará, yo recomiendo usar bicarbonato de potasio. Es posible adquirirlo en nuts.com.

Para usarlo es importante tomar un poco de papel tornasol indicador del pH y monitorear la orina de manera regular El pH debe obtener una puntuación de 7. Sin el bicarbonato, es probable que obtenga una puntuación de 6 o menos. Utilizo cerca de media cucharadita tres a cuatro veces al día de acuerdo al pH de mi orina.

Esta es una estrategia poderosa que recomendaría, ya que, al mantener el pH de la orina bajo una puntuación de 7, evitará la necesidad de neutralizar la acidez con aminoácidos de los músculos, así como calcio y otros minerales de los huesos. Este es un hábito sencillo y económico que puede mejorar la salud.

*El bicarbonato mejora la producción de energía celular*
El bicarbonato también funciona mejor junto con los ésteres de cetona, ya que mejora la producción de energía de la célula. Esto puede ser beneficioso para los atletas. Seeds explica lo siguiente:



> _“Lo lleva a un nuevo nivel. El bicarbonato mejora la producción de energía de la célula, solo al tratar de mejorar la capacidad de trabajar contra la acumulación de ácido láctico con el tiempo. Solo está mejorando la capacidad [de los atletas] para aumentar su rendimiento, y al combinar las cetonas y el bicarbonato, es posible cambiar el resultado._





> _Todavía reciben la señalización del proceso de ácido láctico. Sin afectar la importancia del ácido láctico en el cerebro, porque eso es lo que también mejora el aumento de insulina. Lo importante es comprender que no está cambiando la señalización. Todo lo que se logra es controlar el pH de la célula._





> _La señalización es de suma importancia para mejorar la insulina y el uso de la glucosa. Entonces, es un ciclo asombroso, y al comprender esto es posible contar con algunas herramientas que están aprobadas por la Asociación Mundial Antidopaje (WADA, por sus siglas en inglés). No hay estipulaciones contra esto._





> _Cuando se utiliza bicarbonato, es posible definir el cambio iónico de los iones de hidrógeno que se van a producir. Es posible desafiarlo en lugar de ingresar al músculo para tomar glutamina, y luego al hígado para producir amoníaco y equilibrar el pH. Y entonces, hemos preservado el músculo y los huesos._





> _Además, las alimentaciones de hoy están diseñadas para destruir dicho metabolismo de ácido-base y con el tiempo es lo que está sucediendo. Se genera una pérdida lenta de aminoácidos del músculo._





> _Lo hemos estudiado al basarnos en el nitrógeno que se produce en la orina, mientras que el riñón tiene que compensar esta acumulación de ácido por la acumulación de proteínas. Tiene que lidiar con ello al tomar aminoácidos del músculo o álcali del hueso._





> _Entonces, el bicarbonato detiene todo esto. Detiene la osteopenia, y la sarcopenia, y mejora el metabolismo celular"._



*Prueba de cetonas*
Aunque Seeds ya no mide los niveles de cetonas en la sangre, al haber alcanzado una etapa en la que confía en que las dosis que receta alcanzarán un nivel relevante, puede ser muy beneficioso para una persona medir sus niveles.

Existen varias maneras de hacerlo. Uno de los últimos avances en esta área es un instrumento conocido como Biosense. Es un pequeño dispositivo que mide la acetona en el aliento, que es una cetona. Otro dispositivo que mide las cetonas en el aliento es el Ketonix que, por desgracia, no es muy preciso. Estas estrategias son mucho más sencillas que los análisis de sangre y evitan las agujas.

Biosense le otorga un número de cero a 40, donde cero significa que no está produciendo cetonas y 40 es el límite más elevado. Los números se traducen en un nivel de cetonas que se dividen por 10. Por lo tanto, un nivel de 39 se traduciría en un nivel de 3.9 mmol/L.

*Información adicional*
Para mayor información sobre la práctica de Seed y cómo está revolucionando la medicina con la terapia con péptidos, visite su sitio web Seeds.md. También escribió el libro _Peptide Protocols: Volume One_ —publicado el 24 de agosto de 2020 y disponible en Amazon.com— sobre protocolos de péptidos y cómo pueden mejorar la función metabólica y la eficiencia celular, lo cual no cubrimos en esta entrevista.

Fuente: mercola.com


----------



## nief (11 Nov 2020)

Hiit no es una modernez.

Se han hecho estudios donde se buscaba saber cual era la cantidad minima de ejercicio y como para obtener el mayor beneficio muscular. Y se vio que ejercicio intenso de corta duracion obtenia unas mejoras muy grandes. 
Seguir ejercitando estaba bien pero apenas mejoraba mucho mas.

Hiit ademas tiene la ventaja que aunque sean pocos minutos la elevacion de gasto metabolico dura varias horas.

Las reservas de glucogeno yo creo que no hay que regenerarlas pues el cuerpo (aun estando en cetosis) produce el azucar que necesita (de la grasa). 
Que pasa que si estas en cetosis tardas unas semanas en que tu cuerpo se adapte a usar (en alta intensidad) cetonas... sino cuentaselo a los deportistas de elite que usan esta tecnica.

Por otro lado el tema de usar continuamente hidratos el problema viene por dos vias:

1 hidratos de carbono -> aumento insulina -> resistencia insulina si o si hasta que llega un punto donde no puedes consumir cetonas (la insulina lo impide). El problema no es de calorias sino la respuesta hormonal que provocan.
Si estas sano y haces ayuno intermitente (osea 14h sin tomar azucar) no creo que esto ocurra y mas si lo haces fines de semana.

2 que el cuerpo solo use la ruta metabolica de hidratos de carbono, a parte de que muchas celulas para ello necesitan si o si insulina -> con el tiempo se vuelven resistentes y necesitas mas y mas insulina, pues es una ruta sucia (por decirlo de alguna forma). Estropea mucho las mitocondrias y produce muy poco nadh+. Con lo que a la larga -> daño metabolico y cancer, alzheimer metabolico, envejecimiento etc.

Soluciones, basadas en lo que he podido ver leyendo articulos y conclusiones:

Basta estar en cetosis 1 semana de vez en cuando para reactivar esa otra ruta metabolica (la de las cetonas/grasas) y asi seguir siendo metabolicamente flexible.
Ademas esto te permite esa semana reducir brutalmente la resistencia a la insulina que hayas podido generar.
El tener el cuerpo nadando en cetonas (boh butirato) tiene efectos positivos e nivel epigenetico y ayuda a hacer un rejuvenecimiento.
Vamos que los efectos bestiales de estar en cetosis duran un tiempo y no hace falta estar en cetosis siempre.

Que pasa que si vienes de un periodo de resistencia a la insulina (20 años o asi) pues te toca comerte casi 2 años de cetosis para revertirlo. Es como dejar una droga, tu cuerpo tiene que regularse de nuevo para que la insulina sea igual de sensible que era a los 20 años. Recordais?

Saludos.


----------



## Qui (12 Nov 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo es que eso del "hiit" no lo manejo demasiado, me parecen moderneces absurdas de ahora. Yo hago el "hiit" a la antigua usanza de siempre osease saltar a la comba, golpear al saco, irte al parque un día a hacer el mono a tu aire, correr estilo fartlek, etc etc. Eso lo utilizo como complemento para las pesas que es lo que más me gusta. Aunque yo tolero mucho deporte ya que llevo toda la vida como quien dice en esto.
> 
> Si eres nuevo en esto el mejor consejo es ir despacio y poco a poco. Yendo poco a poco lo peor que te puede pasar es que tardes más en avanzar pero al final llegas, si vas más deprisa de lo que puedes lo único que vas a conseguir es estrellarte y no hacer nada. El deporte es tolerancia y costumbre y hay que irse acostumbrando a tolerar más intensidad poquito a poco.
> 
> ...



Buenos días, ¿podrías recomendar una rutina para principiantes, por favor? Y si consideras que esta es la mejor perfecto. Tengo mancuernas, un par de barras, un banco para hacer press (muy endeble, ahí la cagué) y un rack para hacer sentadillas pero no tiene casi seguridad si fallo, un pequeño soporte que podría valer aunque no me fío. También puedo hacer dominadas pero soy un cuerpo escombro. Tengo sobrepeso, me sobran algo menos de 10 kilos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Nov 2020)

Qui dijo:


> Buenos días, ¿podrías recomendar una rutina para principiantes, por favor? Y si consideras que esta es la mejor perfecto. Tengo mancuernas, un par de barras, un banco para hacer press (muy endeble, ahí la cagué) y un rack para hacer sentadillas pero no tiene casi seguridad si fallo, un pequeño soporte que podría valer aunque no me fío. También puedo hacer dominadas pero soy un cuerpo escombro. Tengo sobrepeso, me sobran algo menos de 10 kilos. Muchas gracias.




Si no se tiene ya una base de fuerza para comenzar lo mejor es la 5x5 la versión de Mark Rippetoe, muy sencilla y muy efectiva en principiantes. Las series que pone son las efectivas, antes obviamente hay que hacer las de calentamiento piramidal con menos peso.

La rutina 5x5, el mito | El Templo de la Fuerza

Una vez que ya se tiene una base esa rutina deja de ser efectiva ya que es para eso para crear la base en principiantes. Ahí ya la que puse anteriormente es la más efectiva para nosotros que somos aficionados y llevamos una alimentación digamos "particular"

La PHAT no hace falta cambiarla para variar y sorprender al músulo y otras tonterías típicas del culturismo que pueden ser efectivas para eso pero no para nosotros cuyo objetivo es la salud y el bienestar físico. Se puede hacer continuamente aunque también de vez en cuando se puede hacer un mes de la 5x5 por descansar mentalmente volviendo a lo básico.

De lo que hay que alejarse como de la peste es de las rutinas tipo Weider porque con este estilo de alimentación y sin consumir química no consigues nada con ellas salvo frustrarte y dejarlo, ya te lo adelanto yo.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2020)

Podria valer pero no en tu caso.


----------



## Cruzado (14 Nov 2020)

De los mejores Hilos del foro, son muy valiosas las distintas opiniones, yo ya he lo he hecho y pido consejo para la siguiente fase (musuculacion).

Hara 3 meses empece con dieta quitando azucares y gran parte de hidratos los sustitui por proteinas (huevos, carne a la plancha, pescados, mariscos....), ademas empece a hacer ejercicio ligero, no podia ni aguantar "corriendo" 1 minuto, ni podia hacer una sola flexion ((( Mido 1,81 y pesaba 86 kilos -no estaba obeso, pero buena barriga y muy muy baja forma. Actualmente estoy en 76kg, ya consigo hacer rutinas de trote de 20/30min, y hacer unas 10 flexiones, pero desde hace 2 semanas siento me he estancado, actualmente 20% de grasa corporal (empece con 26%), llevo 2 semanas sin poder bajar mas ni aumentar mas flexiones.

Ahora quiero mejorar musculatura, segun he leido no recomiendan aumentar masa con una grasa del 20%, deberia bajar al menos a un 16%, pero lo que me pregunto es si es posible la Hipertrofia en casa, solo dispongo de 2 mancuernas de 15 kilos cada una, y un banco (estoy pensando en comprar mas discos). He de indicar que no quiero quedar inchado, ni ser mister olimpia, solo estar en forma pues segun la bascula mi masa muscular sigue siendo insuficiente (he pasado de un 34% a un 39%, pero quiero lelgar almenos a un 45% que recomienda la bascula o incluso 50%). ¿me recomendais comprar gomas? ¿ejercicios de calistenia es suficiente para estar fuerte y definido? Si alguien puede ayudarme y dar consejos, alguna rutina etc etc lo agradeceria, suelo entrenar 4 dias a la semana en casa, no quiero ir a un gym ni aumentar dias porque se que de mas ritmo me canso, mientras que en casa estoy bastante comodo dedicando mis 20 min correr y 30min de mancuernas/fondos/flexiones, algunos dias lo cambio por marchas por el monte de unos 20-30km.

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Panko21 (15 Nov 2020)

Esto es un mito: He de indicar que no quiero quedar inchado, ni ser mister olimpia, solo estar en forma pues segun la bascula mi masa muscular sigue siendo insuficiente... 

Tu bascula te miente, la mejor referencia es el espejo. Cuando dices flexiones estás hablando de dominadas verdad? Hazlas con peso y lastrate. A q ritmo corres?


----------



## Cruzado (15 Nov 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Esto es un mito: He de indicar que no quiero quedar inchado, ni ser mister olimpia, solo estar en forma pues segun la bascula mi masa muscular sigue siendo insuficiente...
> 
> Tu bascula te miente, la mejor referencia es el espejo. Cuando dices flexiones estás hablando de dominadas verdad? Hazlas con peso y lastrate. A q ritmo corres?



Ojala... precisamente mi objetivo es poder hacer unas cuantas dominadas, con 10 ya me daba por satisfecho.me refiero a lagartijas... el primer par de semanas debia hacerlas con las rodillas porque era incapaz, muy triste. Aun corro muy suave, suelo hacer 4 o 5 km , a 5,20 el kilometro, me gustaria bajarlo a 4,30

Como digo partia de un nivel muuuuuuy bajo, como si pesara 100 kilos, sedentarismo absoluto. Me noto muchisimo mejor, pero como digo sigo con una musculatura muy debil, aunque sea ancho de espaldas y la gente me vea estupendo...


----------



## Panko21 (15 Nov 2020)

Cruzado dijo:


> Ojala... precisamente mi objetivo es poder hacer unas cuantas dominadas, con 10 ya me daba por satisfecho.me refiero a lagartijas... el primer par de semanas debia hacerlas con las rodillas porque era incapaz, muy triste. Aun corro muy suave, suelo hacer 4 o 5 km , a 5,20 el kilometro, me gustaria bajarlo a 4,30
> 
> Como digo partia de un nivel muuuuuuy bajo, como si pesara 100 kilos, sedentarismo absoluto. Me noto muchisimo mejor, pero como digo sigo con una musculatura muy debil, aunque sea ancho de espaldas y la gente me vea estupendo...



Tu problema más que de fuerza puede ser coordinación intra e intermuscular, se solucionada practicando. Prueba a meter inestabilidad y hacerlas más despacio. Correr ya llevas un buen ritmo, podrías alternar ritmos o correr más distancia.


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2020)

Panko21 dijo:


> Tu problema más que de fuerza puede ser coordinación intra e intermuscular, se solucionada practicando. Prueba a meter inestabilidad y hacerlas más despacio. Correr ya llevas un buen ritmo, podrías alternar ritmos o correr más distancia.



Es buen ritmo si. Yo tarde 2 años en correr 4 5 km swguidos a ese ritmo. 

Te dire respirar con el abdomen fue lo que faltaba para aumentar rendimiento en mi caso amen de acostumbrarme a hacerlo en keto

Tras periodo de inactividad hay muchos musculos core y estabilizadores q no se han usado jejeje

Anhadele unos burpess que mobilizan tosoa los musculos


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

Hola llevo una semana haciendo dieta carnívora y me va de maravilla. De momento estoy comiendo sobre todo ternera, medio kilo o un kilo diario, y luego voy variando con pescado, salmón, muchos calamares que me encantan, pollo, salchichas de cerdo, cinta de lomo, huevos, leche...

Pero me encuentro que me da un estreñimiento tremendo y las paso canutas porque se forma una piedra ahí que parece una roca de aristas afiladas. Es una de las peores experiencias de mi vida, muchísimo dolor. No estoy acostumbrado a nada gordo por el culo como otros.

Entonces empecé a tomar un producto laxante de farmacia, plantago ovata, pero no me hace nada. Además tomo magnesio en polvo, bebo mucha agua, bebo café fuerte, tomo vitamina C en dosis alta... son todo cosas que me producen diarrea inmediata y sin embargo nada.

He empezado a comer fruta a ver si mejora la cosa pero enseguida noto que me hincha y me sienta mal. En cambio la dieta carnívora me sienta de maravilla, te desinfla la tripa en dos días y adelgazas enseguida porque te quita el hambre totalmente. Y la ternera a la plancha vuelta y vuelta es el alimento perfecto, el hombre debió ser creado para comer ternera a la plancha porque está de muerte y te metes un kilo sin pestañear. Hay gente como el Dr. Shawn Baker que comen hasta 3 kilos de una tacada y están como toros.

Bueno, algún consejo por aquí para tratar el estreñimiento?


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Nov 2020)

Come más grasa. En mi caso, va la cosa fina. Si comes sólo carne, especialmente en cortes magros, está metiendo mayoritariamente proteína. Es la grasa lo que te hace ir al baño con solvencia. Yo metería aceitunas, aguacates, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, etc.


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Come más grasa. En mi caso, va la cosa fina. Si comes sólo carne, especialmente en cortes magros, está metiendo mayoritariamente proteína. Es la grasa lo que te hace ir al baño con solvencia. Yo metería aceitunas, aguacates, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, etc.



Pero entonces engordo. Con esta dieta he adelgazado a velocidad de vértigo.


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Come más grasa. En mi caso, va la cosa fina. Si comes sólo carne, especialmente en cortes magros, está metiendo mayoritariamente proteína. Es la grasa lo que te hace ir al baño con solvencia. Yo metería aceitunas, aguacates, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, etc.



¿Es conveniente por ejemplo comer panceta a la plancha nivel medio kilo?

¿Y la carne de ternera guisada con aceite? 

Es que esto debe engordar a lo bestia.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Nov 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Come más grasa. En mi caso, va la cosa fina. Si comes sólo carne, especialmente en cortes magros, está metiendo mayoritariamente proteína. Es la grasa lo que te hace ir al baño con solvencia. Yo metería aceitunas, aguacates, aceite de oliva, aceite de coco, etc.



Esto que te dice @TercioVascongado es la clave normalmente . Si no tomas grasas, o muy pocas, cagar puede ser un tormento.
Me extraña lo que dices del plantago, que es más conocido como Psyllium. Normalmente el efecto es muy bueno. Sin torzones a demás. Por cierto, en la farmafia es un clavadón. A granel en internet es muy barato.

Es posible que no te hayan contado que hay que dejarlo a remojo un buen rato, unos 10 minutos o más. Echas los 5 á 10 gramos en medio litro de agua, lo revuelves y lo dejas un rato. Luego lo revuelves bien y te lo tomas. Es así como se forma la fibra soluble, a base de hidratarse. Después de tomarlo hay que beber más agua. No es conveniente que te lo tomes por la noche, porque si te metes un litro de agua tendrás que mear. Si lo tomas con poca agua, o sin dejar que se hidrate, se hidratará de las heces de tu intestino y entonces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Cagarás por cesárea, que parece que es lo que te pasa. Al hidratarse se forma una como gelatina espesa de cojones. Si lo que te tomabas era con el aspecto de un polvillo en suspensión, lo que te pasa es normal.

Otro asunto que ayuda es el pan de lino (solo lino y huevo). Te tomas un par de tostadas con un poco de aceite y normalmente es más que suficiente para no tener problemas.


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Pero entonces engordo. Con esta dieta he adelgazado a velocidad de vértigo.



Toda la teoría expuesta tanto este hilo como en el anterior se puede resumir en que "las grasas no engordan". Al menos esa es la conclusión teórica que yo he sacado y desde luego en mi caso la experiencia lo corrobora. Lo que te hace engordar es el consumo de hidratos de carbono, especialmente los refinados, que obligan a que el cuerpo inyecte insulina en el torrente sanguíneo para gestionarlos.


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Pero entonces engordo. Con esta dieta he adelgazado a velocidad de vértigo.



No engordas creeme. Por que? Lee el hilo pwro te lo resumo

Si comes proteina no comes nada q a tu cuerpo le de energía ni tampoco insulina

La grasa no dispara insulina pero sacia muchisimo y lubrica a la par que hace q se swgregue bilis

Al saciar comeras menos. Muuucho menos y te saciara. Hasta el punto de comer un tercio ya q es mas saciante y tiene mas calorias y es lo natural carne con grasa

Y todo sera menos duro al salir vamos q si lo sera


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto que te dice @TercioVascongado es la clave normalmente . Si no tomas grasas, o muy pocas, cagar puede ser un tormento.
> Me extraña lo que dices del plantago, que es más conocido como Psyllium. Normalmente el efecto es muy bueno. Sin torzones a demás. Por cierto, en la farmafia es un clavadón. A granel en internet es muy barato.
> 
> Es posible que no te hayan contado que hay que dejarlo a remojo un buen rato, unos 10 minutos o más. Echas los 5 á 10 gramos en medio litro de agua, lo revuelves y lo dejas un rato. Luego lo revuelves bien y te lo tomas. Es así como se forma la fibra soluble, a base de hidratarse. Después de tomarlo hay que beber más agua. No es conveniente que te lo tomes por la noche, porque si te metes un litro de agua tendrás que mear. Si lo tomas con poca agua, o sin dejar que se hidrate, se hidratará de las heces de tu intestino y entonces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Cagarás por cesárea, que parece que es lo que te pasa. Al hidratarse se forma una como gelatina espesa de cojones. Si lo que te tomabas era con el aspecto de un polvillo en suspensión, lo que te pasa es normal.
> ...



Ahhh pues sí, disuelvo el sobre en medio vasito y me lo bebo enseguida. Ayer se me olvidó tomarlo y cuando fui a beberlo había crecido como si fuera puré. Pues vale, haré eso, medio litro dejándolo un rato antes y comeré más grasa. De todas formas ¿tengo que comer grasa siempre o el intestino se adapta y el estreñimiento es temporal y puedes comer siempre ternera y tal sin grasas? No me gusta la grasa en general.


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> ¿Es conveniente por ejemplo comer panceta a la plancha nivel medio kilo?
> 
> ¿Y la carne de ternera guisada con aceite?
> 
> Es que esto debe engordar a lo bestia.



Igual tienes que bajar cantidades pero no no engorda. No funciona como te han contado. 

Por mas grasa, sin hidratos, que comas no engordaras.


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Ahhh pues sí, disuelvo el sobre en medio vasito y me lo bebo enseguida. Ayer se me olvidó tomarlo y cuando fui a beberlo había crecido como si fuera puré. Pues vale, haré eso, medio litro dejándolo un rato antes y comeré más grasa. De todas formas ¿tengo que comer grasa siempre o el intestino se adapta y el estreñimiento es temporal y puedes comer siempre ternera y tal sin grasas? No me gusta la grasa en general.



Grasas siempre. Mas q proteinas

Grasa es

Huevos
Pescado
Mantequilla
Nata
Tocino
Aguacate
Yogurt griego
Nueces
Queso
Aceite oliva virgen
Mete verduras unas pocas no fruta
De paso haces mas diverrida y sabeosa tu vida


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

nief dijo:


> Igual tienes que bajar cantidades pero no no engorda. No funciona como te han contado.
> 
> Por mas grasa, sin hidratos, que comas no engordaras.



¿Y entonces la fruta que estoy comiendo la dejo totalmente? Me sienta muy bien porque aún el cuerpo me pide azúcar, estoy pasando el mono y me como una pieza o dos al día con un par de yogures cuando tengo mono de dulce.


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

nief dijo:


> Grasas siempre. Mas q proteinas
> 
> Grasa es
> 
> ...



Pero la gente que sigue la dieta carnivora no come mas que animales, sobre todo ternera y rumiantes, no hablan de grasas como los de la cetogénica. Yo quiero la carnívora, me sienta de maravilla, nunca me había sentado tan bien la comida, mi duda es si el intestino se acostumbra y el estreñimiento se pasa o no se pasa nunca si comes poca grasa.


----------



## expat1 (17 Nov 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto que te dice @TercioVascongado es la clave normalmente . Si no tomas grasas, o muy pocas, cagar puede ser un tormento.
> Me extraña lo que dices del plantago, que es más conocido como Psyllium. Normalmente el efecto es muy bueno. Sin torzones a demás. Por cierto, en la farmafia es un clavadón. A granel en internet es muy barato.
> 
> Es posible que no te hayan contado que hay que dejarlo a remojo un buen rato, unos 10 minutos o más. Echas los 5 á 10 gramos en medio litro de agua, lo revuelves y lo dejas un rato. Luego lo revuelves bien y te lo tomas. Es así como se forma la fibra soluble, a base de hidratarse. Después de tomarlo hay que beber más agua. No es conveniente que te lo tomes por la noche, porque si te metes un litro de agua tendrás que mear. Si lo tomas con poca agua, o sin dejar que se hidrate, se hidratará de las heces de tu intestino y entonces es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Cagarás por cesárea, que parece que es lo que te pasa. Al hidratarse se forma una como gelatina espesa de cojones. Si lo que te tomabas era con el aspecto de un polvillo en suspensión, lo que te pasa es normal.
> ...



¿Dónde se consigue barato el plantago?


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> ¿Dónde se consigue barato el plantago?



Yo lo compro en HSN
PSYLLIUM HUSK EN POLVO - HSN Essentials

haz búsquedas por psyllium, es más conocido así que por plantago.
En las instrucciones dice que te lo tomes enseguida, que si no gelatiniza. Es justo al revés, es más efectivo en gelatina que en polvo.


----------



## pernales (17 Nov 2020)

¿Cuanto vivia un cavernicola?


----------



## Qui (17 Nov 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo lo compro en HSN
> PSYLLIUM HUSK EN POLVO - HSN Essentials
> 
> haz búsquedas por psyllium, es más conocido así que por plantago.
> En las instrucciones dice que te lo tomes enseguida, que si no gelatiniza. Es justo al revés, es más efectivo en gelatina que en polvo.



En amazon está al mismo precio, por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Pero la gente que sigue la dieta carnivora no come mas que animales, sobre todo ternera y rumiantes, no hablan de grasas como los de la cetogénica. Yo quiero la carnívora, me sienta de maravilla, nunca me había sentado tan bien la comida, mi duda es si el intestino se acostumbra y el estreñimiento se pasa o no se pasa nunca si comes poca grasa.



El intestino humano esta diseñado para carne y grasa. Me pasa como a ti. Fue quitar fibra y trigo y madre mia

No es solo carne yo fui probando que mo me iba bien y fue eso

Quite hidratos y fibra. Asi que fuera fruta pan arroz y patatas y toda verdura con fibra. Ejemplo lechuga

Ahora bien del resto como. Carne grasas y verduras y de vientre fantastico como nunca en 40 años


----------



## nief (17 Nov 2020)

Si no comes grasa la bilis se acumula y vienen las piedras en la vesicula y se enlentece el transito

Cuando digo grasa es carne con su grasa. El jamon con su grasa. 

Las visceras con su grasa. 

No proteina limpia en plan pechuga.

Que yo sepa nata queso y pescado sigue siendo proteina y grasa animal


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Nov 2020)

Qui dijo:


> En amazon está al mismo precio, por si a alguien le interesa.



Seguro, y en bulk powders y en cualquiera otra es mas barato que en una farmacia


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Pero la gente que sigue la dieta carnivora no come mas que animales, sobre todo ternera y rumiantes, no hablan de grasas como los de la cetogénica. Yo quiero la carnívora, me sienta de maravilla, nunca me había sentado tan bien la comida, mi duda es si el intestino se acostumbra y el estreñimiento se pasa o no se pasa nunca si comes poca grasa.



Caveat: dicen las malas lenguas que las primeras semanas de carnívora estricta, si se hace bien, te vas por las patas.
Eso se debe a que, para poder digerir la grasa, la vesícula suelta bilis a espuertas, pero el intestino delgado aún no está preparado para reabsorber toda la bilis sobrante. Y sales biliares en el colon = explosión anal.
Un problema pasajero, en cualquier caso.

Lo que cuenta de que tiene un estreñimiento severo apunta, como decían por aquí, a que no está comiendo suficiente grasa.
Comer sólo cortes magros es antinatural.
Otra cosa: considere que, si no hay dolor ni dificultad, no cagar en varios días no es un problema, sino una señal de que lo que come no tiene desperdicio que evacuar.
También tenga en cuenta que, al haber menor volumen de desechos, el intestino recibe menos estímulos para moverlos. Pero también eso se acaba ajustando con el tiempo.


----------



## Gort (18 Nov 2020)

Por si a alguien le puede interesar o no lo conoce. Descubrí, gracias a una amiga, este chorizo hace ya unos años y, para mí, es el mejor que he comido nunca:

Embutidos de León Tarabico

Me gusta más la variedad picante. No lleva aditivos. Los ingredientes son: carne de cerdo, tocino, sal, pimentón, ajo y tripa natural. Y tiene ese sabor ahumado típico del embutido de León. Yo pido siempre una buena cantidad para tener de reserva, pero es realmente adictivo y no dura mucho. El pedido suele tardar aproximadamente una semana en llegar.

No es publicidad, yo no conozco a estos señores de nada, vivo en la otra punta de España, pero este chorizo me parece una verdadera delicatessen para gourmets, totalmente compatible con el estilo de vida _low carb_ que llevamos por aquí. Y quería aportar mi granito de arena a este hilo, que tanto bueno me ha aportado.


----------



## Akela 14 (18 Nov 2020)

Subo el hilo para tener controladas las últimas intervenciones y leerlas detenidamente.


----------



## Cloaca (18 Nov 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Me gusta más la variedad picante. *No lleva aditivos*. Los ingredientes son: carne de cerdo, tocino, sal, pimentón, ajo y tripa natural. Y tiene ese sabor ahumado típico del embutido de León. Yo pido siempre una buena cantidad para tener de reserva, *pero es realmente adictivo y no dura mucho*. El pedido suele tardar aproximadamente una semana en llegar.



Pregúntate que puede llevar entonces que resulta adictivo. Recientemente también compré un chorizó "eco", sin sin sin... y resultó en en lo mismo, superadictivo. Después de la experiencia, no me fío de la etiqueta.

¿No será una pizca de azúcar como conservante?


----------



## Gort (18 Nov 2020)

Cloaca dijo:


> Pregúntate que puede llevar entonces que resulta adictivo. Recientemente también compré un chorizó "eco", sin sin sin... y resultó en en lo mismo, superadictivo. Después de la experiencia, no me fío de la etiqueta.
> 
> ¿No será una pizca de azúcar como conservante?



Por "adictivo" me refiero a que empiezas a comer un trocito y ya no puedes parar, como pasa con las palomitas de maíz. No sé, a lo mejor llevas razón. De todos modos, no sé por qué tendrían interés en ocultar el azúcar en su lista de ingredientes del chorizo. No creo que ese embutido esté específicamente dirigido a un cliente preocupado o no por ingerir azúcar. Pero bueno, todo puede ser... yo, desde luego, no lo sé.


----------



## nief (18 Nov 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Caveat: dicen las malas lenguas que las primeras semanas de carnívora estricta, si se hace bien, te vas por las patas.
> Eso se debe a que, para poder digerir la grasa, la vesícula suelta bilis a espuertas, pero el intestino delgado aún no está preparado para reabsorber toda la bilis sobrante. Y sales biliares en el colon = explosión anal.
> Un problema pasajero, en cualquier caso.
> 
> ...



Le cito para decirle que estoy 100% de acuerdo con usted y que esta usted relatando mi caso.

Regularmente al baño cada 3-5 dias (depende de los ayunos intermedios o no intermedios que haga) y con 0 dolor o dificultad. Primera vez en 40 años de vida.

Fibra = azucares que el cuerpo no digiere que sirven para darle volumen a las heces (punto). A parte que dicha fibra ademas fermenta (genera un monton de gases).

Llevo sin gases un año.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Nov 2020)

nief dijo:


> Le cito para decirle que estoy 100% de acuerdo con usted y que esta usted relatando mi caso.
> 
> Regularmente al baño cada 3-5 dias (depende de los ayunos intermedios o no intermedios que haga) y con 0 dolor o dificultad. Primera vez en 40 años de vida.
> 
> ...



El tema es que somos una especie versátil y adaptable, pero cuyos mecanismos adaptativos no evolucionaron para funcionar todos a la vez, ni todo el tiempo.

Cuando nos alimentamos principalmente de plantas y pequeños animales (verano-otoño), la fibra da masa al bolo fecal y ayuda a arrastrar todos los restos no digeridos del colon (exoesqueletos, pequeños huesos, semillas frutales, granos no masticados, etc...) mientras que el cuerpo recibe la señal de que es hora de acumular grasa para el invierno.
Nuestra flora bacteriana simbiótica participa en la asimilación de parte de lo que no podríamos absorber por nuestra cuenta. Si el tránsito intestinal y la flora están optimizados para esa alimentación, la producción de gases es mínima, porque ni la población está desmandada, ni el bolo fecal tiene tiempo de fermentar. A eso podríamos añadir que al ser verano, se bebe mucha más agua y se comen frutas jugosas (sandia, melón, uva, melocotón, ciruela...) lo que impide que el bolo se hidrate a costa de nuestro cuerpo y se atasque.

En cambio, cuando nuestra alimentación pasa a ser alternancia entre festines de caza mayor y ayunos prolongados (invierno-primavera), el proceso se revierte: ahora la alimentación es de mayor densidad nutricional y menor volumen, y apenas tiene desperdicio que expulsar. A eso añádase los ayunos forzados: el intestino reduce su velocidad de tránsito, la flora bacteriana fibrófaga decae o muere, la sensibilidad a la insulina se recupera, y el acceso a las reservas de grasa acumuladas en verano queda expedito. El acceso a líquidos también es menor debido a heladas y ausencia de fruta jugosa.
En esas condiciones, comer fibra sólo hará que la flora bacteriana se descompense (las cepas más resistentes a la inanición se descontrolan al no tener competencia) y encima tenga mucho más tiempo para fermentar y producir molestias. Añadamos un bolo fecal reducido y poco hidratado, et voilá truños como menhires de vibranio.

_Enter _la revolución agrícola y la cosa se empieza a torcer. De pronto se pasa a comer producto animal (casi) todo el año, mucha más fruta y verdura, y granos molidos (pista: ¿Tiene usted alas? Entonces es que no es un pájaro) y horneados en una forma de alimento energéticamente denso pero nutricionalmente pobre.

Como sigue habiendo más hambre que gula, la cosa no se va de madre, pero se empiezan a ver consecuencias adversas (malos dientes, malos huesos, debilidad general).

La puntilla llega con la revolución alimentaria del siglo pasado, que nos hace nadar en una abundancia artificial de alimentos baratos pero poco nutritivos (harinas, trigos modernos, Jarabes de fructosa) que encima están disponibles todo el año. Ya no hay alternancia entre fase de acumulación de grasa y fase de consumo de reservas, no la hay en el ciclo anual, pero es que ni siquiera la hay en el ciclo diario.

Ahora nuestros intestinos están cargados de bacterias y desechos, y como no ayudemos un poco empujando con fibra...

Moraleja: ser carnívoro y tomar fibra es un oxímoron absurdo. Si quiere desatascar un truño, pruebe con una cucharada sopera de aceite en ayunas, verá qué fino le va...


----------



## nief (19 Nov 2020)

Me quito el sombrero ante su exposicion

Por casualidad no tendra bibliografia al respecto? Me apasiona el tema muchisimo. 

Me guaro su post para dessgranar con detalle

Gracias


----------



## expat1 (22 Nov 2020)

Hola. Solucioné el estreñimiento al comer cerdo con mucha grasa (salchichas, chuletas de aguja, chorizos, panceta, etc). Pero ahora veo que me he quedado sin fuerzas. Voy a hacer deporte y no puedo con mi cuerpo, me asfixio subiendo dos pisos. En el gimnasio no puedo ni la mitad de lo habitual.

He leído que esto es normal, ¿cuánto suele durar esta pájara alucinante? Estoy comiendo todo cerdo, ternera, pescado, calamares, panceta y pipas de girasol, con algo de fruta, una pieza al día, y un vaso de leche diario más o menos. No paso hambre pero al meter grasa he dejado de adelgazar rápido como iba sin la grasa. Incluso creo que me he estancado o subido algo por la grasa. No estoy demasiado gordo siquiera, unos 10 kilos sobre todo por el confinamiento.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Hola. Solucioné el estreñimiento al comer cerdo con mucha grasa (salchichas, chuletas de aguja, chorizos, panceta, etc). Pero ahora veo que me he quedado sin fuerzas. Voy a hacer deporte y no puedo con mi cuerpo, me asfixio subiendo dos pisos. En el gimnasio no puedo ni la mitad de lo habitual.
> 
> He leído que esto es normal, ¿cuánto suele durar esta pájara alucinante? Estoy comiendo todo cerdo, ternera, pescado, calamares, panceta y pipas de girasol, con algo de fruta, una pieza al día, y un vaso de leche diario más o menos. No paso hambre pero al meter grasa he dejado de adelgazar rápido como iba sin la grasa. Incluso creo que me he estancado o subido algo por la grasa. No estoy demasiado gordo siquiera, unos 10 kilos sobre todo por el confinamiento.



Lo normal es que al mes tu cuerpo empiece a funcionar con grasas y esos 10 kilos se vayan en 3-4.

En general veo absurdo saltar de comer pizzas y bocatas a todas horas a una dieta cetogenica.

Cambia los carbos malos por buenos y adelgazaras tambien.

Esto es por salud no es la dieta de la cebolla, si os poneis plazos vais mal encaminados.

Yo perdi 15 kilos en seis meses y otros 5 muy poco a poco y sin ser nada extricto. La gracia es que cada año pesas un poco menos comiendo la cantidad que te sale del rabo ,siempre en un rango saludable, y no un kilo mas que suele suceder intentando todos los dias no comer mucho.

Carbos saludables son fruta, boniatos, higos secos, zanahorias, verduras, frutos secos, etc, y un dia a la semana arroz. Yo de esa forma me metia unos 100 gr de hidratos al dia.


----------



## expat1 (22 Nov 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Lo normal es que al mes tu cuerpo empiece a funcionar con grasas y esos 10 kilos se vayan en 3-4.
> 
> En general veo absurdo saltar de comer pizzas y bocatas a todas horas a una dieta cetogenica.
> 
> ...



Lo que me pasa es que no me apetecen nada las verduras. Pero nada. Es un efecto curioso de esta dieta, se te quita el hambre y no te apetecen nada las verduras o carbohidratos (yo no comía pizzas ni bocatas pero sí patatas, arroz y pasta moderadamente en una dieta normal variada como puede ser la de un menú del día de casa pepe). Estoy deseando que llegue la hora de comer porque me encantan las carnes y pescados a la plancha.

O sea que durante un mes voy a estar con la pájara. Bueno, habrá que aceptarlo, pero es tremenda la diferencia. Se te va toda la fuerza.

¿Es malo comer salchichas de cerdo, chorizos, panceta, chuletas de aguja, etc? O sea, el cerdo grasiento es OK o no?


----------



## TercioVascongado (22 Nov 2020)

El peligro que esconden los tres desayunos más típicos de los bares de España


Con mención especial burbujista al Bar Paco


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Lo que me pasa es que no me apetecen nada las verduras. Pero nada. Es un efecto curioso de esta dieta, se te quita el hambre y no te apetecen nada las verduras o carbohidratos (yo no comía pizzas ni bocatas pero sí patatas, arroz y pasta moderadamente en una dieta normal variada como puede ser la de un menú del día de casa pepe). Estoy deseando que llegue la hora de comer porque me encantan las carnes y pescados a la plancha.
> 
> O sea que durante un mes voy a estar con la pájara. Bueno, habrá que aceptarlo, pero es tremenda la diferencia. Se te va toda la fuerza.
> 
> ¿Es malo comer salchichas de cerdo, chorizos, panceta, chuletas de aguja, etc? O sea, el cerdo grasiento es OK o no?



Pues a largo plazo alguna carencia tendras. Como los veganos pero al reves.

Los esquimales para evitarlo se comian los higados de foca crudos y otras delicatessen similares, pero no creo que eso te lo vendan al super.

Tampoco te puedo decir que cantidad minima (n.p.i). Haciendo la analogia vegana algunos con una lata de sardinas de vez en cuando aguantan sin joderse la salud.

En general no veo necesidad de quitar ningun grupo de alimentos. Comer de todo (sin procesados) sin obsesionarse ni andar con la calculadora.

Hay gente en el hilo con cetogenica durante años y dicen que bien, pero yo me quedo con la frase de Estallone, hay que comer y poner en el plato cosas con ojos rodeado de verde.

Pd. Si haces esto durante unos meses mete mas fruta luego que hayas adelgazado si te gusta mas.

Pd2. Y si cuanto mas grasientas las piezas mejor y mucho aceite de oliva.


----------



## expat1 (22 Nov 2020)

Ya pero yo solo quiero adelgazar unos kilos que he pillado y que no conseguía bajar, no voy a comer así siempre. 

Pero si le pillo el truco intentaré no volver a comer hidratos de cabrono ni dulce.

¿Entonces comer mucho cerdo grasiento no pasa nada? Por mí comería la carnívora pura porque me encanta la ternera a la plancha vuelta y vuelta en tacos gordos, pero el estreñimiento es la leche eso.


----------



## nief (22 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Ya pero yo solo quiero adelgazar unos kilos que he pillado y que no conseguía bajar, no voy a comer así siempre.
> 
> Pero si le pillo el truco intentaré no volver a comer hidratos de cabrono ni dulce.
> 
> ¿Entonces comer mucho cerdo grasiento no pasa nada? Por mí comería la carnívora pura porque me encanta la ternera a la plancha vuelta y vuelta en tacos gordos, pero el estreñimiento es la leche eso.



Esta explicado no se cuantas veces en el hilo. Echale un vistazo (mis ultimos post lo resumen varias veces)


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2020)

nief dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero ante su exposicion
> 
> Por casualidad no tendra bibliografia al respecto? Me apasiona el tema muchisimo.
> 
> ...



Fuu, no pide usté ná.

Esta hipótesis es un poco mezcla de todo lo que hemos ido recogiendo aquí, tanto en un sentido como en otro, intentando sintetizar y conectar los puntos entre tésis y antítesis.
Las fuentes van desde el Dr. Fung, los posts infumables (pero a menudo con referencias interesantes) de Sunwukung, entrevistas como la que colgué al Dr. Saladino, blogs bien referenciados, estudios que hemos diseccionado por aquí, y cosas que voy recordando haber leído aquí y allá.

No se lo vaya a tomar como verdad revelada (o sea, ni esto, ni nada, que en el fondo "experto" sólo significa "que sabe más que los que le rodean de algo"), pero me pareció interesante compartirlo porque en estos temas hay siempre mucho totalitarismo, todo el mundo busca LA FORMA de alimentarse bien, como si eso no dependiera de un número incalculable de variables.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Nov 2020)

Cruzado dijo:


> De los mejores Hilos del foro, son muy valiosas las distintas opiniones, yo ya he lo he hecho y pido consejo para la siguiente fase (musuculacion).
> 
> Hara 3 meses empece con dieta quitando azucares y gran parte de hidratos los sustitui por proteinas (huevos, carne a la plancha, pescados, mariscos....), ademas empece a hacer ejercicio ligero, no podia ni aguantar "corriendo" 1 minuto, ni podia hacer una sola flexion ((( Mido 1,81 y pesaba 86 kilos -no estaba obeso, pero buena barriga y muy muy baja forma. Actualmente estoy en 76kg, ya consigo hacer rutinas de trote de 20/30min, y hacer unas 10 flexiones, pero desde hace 2 semanas siento me he estancado, actualmente 20% de grasa corporal (empece con 26%), llevo 2 semanas sin poder bajar mas ni aumentar mas flexiones.
> 
> ...



sólo una palabra: DOMINADAS

de nada


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Nov 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Pero entonces engordo. Con esta dieta he adelgazado a velocidad de vértigo.



la grasa No Engorda


----------



## nief (26 Nov 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Fuu, no pide usté ná.
> 
> Esta hipótesis es un poco mezcla de todo lo que hemos ido recogiendo aquí, tanto en un sentido como en otro, intentando sintetizar y conectar los puntos entre tésis y antítesis.
> Las fuentes van desde el Dr. Fung, los posts infumables (pero a menudo con referencias interesantes) de Sunwukung, entrevistas como la que colgué al Dr. Saladino, blogs bien referenciados, estudios que hemos diseccionado por aquí, y cosas que voy recordando haber leído aquí y allá.
> ...




Lo mejor que he visto sobre el tema:




Casi todo lo veo en el siguiente canal que es una mina.

Low Carb Down Under

En ingles todo claro, en españa no hay nada.. todo este tema es muy muy nuevo aun.

Me estoy leyendo el libro de Benjamin Bikman:


----------



## TercioVascongado (29 Nov 2020)

Os comento una experiencia personal a raíz de dos análisis de sangre con 6 meses de diferencia.
El primero con consumo diario de lácteos en forma de quesos viejos/curados de oveja, nata y algún yogur natural/cuajada.
El segundo sin consumo de lácteos de ningún tipo.

Cifras de colesterol prácticamente calcadas.


----------



## walda (30 Nov 2020)

Qué opinais del glutamato?


----------



## nief (1 Dic 2020)

walda dijo:


> Qué opinais del glutamato?




Un potente potenciador del sabor hasta donde se. 

No te compres aceitunas con menos sal hombre que estamos en el hilo de low carb. Esto es low carb, no bajo en sal!!! 

Bajar la sal es tan dañino como darse a los azucares


----------



## nief (1 Dic 2020)

expat1 dijo:


> Hola. Solucioné el estreñimiento al comer cerdo con mucha grasa (salchichas, chuletas de aguja, chorizos, panceta, etc). Pero ahora veo que me he quedado sin fuerzas. Voy a hacer deporte y no puedo con mi cuerpo, me asfixio subiendo dos pisos. En el gimnasio no puedo ni la mitad de lo habitual.
> 
> He leído que esto es normal, ¿cuánto suele durar esta pájara alucinante? Estoy comiendo todo cerdo, ternera, pescado, calamares, panceta y pipas de girasol, con algo de fruta, una pieza al día, y un vaso de leche diario más o menos. No paso hambre pero al meter grasa he dejado de adelgazar rápido como iba sin la grasa. Incluso creo que me he estancado o subido algo por la grasa. No estoy demasiado gordo siquiera, unos 10 kilos sobre todo por el confinamiento.



4 a 6 semanas


Luego veras lo que es no depender del azucar

Energia al 100% todo el dia da igaul que vo as o lleves 24h sin comer y haayas ido al gim


----------



## walda (2 Dic 2020)

nief dijo:


> Un potente potenciador del sabor hasta donde se.
> 
> No te compres aceitunas con menos sal hombre que estamos en el hilo de low carb. Esto es low carb, no bajo en sal!!!
> 
> Bajar la sal es tan dañino como darse a los azucares



Pues es que están buenas!


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2020)

walda dijo:


> Pues es que están buenas!



De eso se trata pero no es natural


----------



## walda (2 Dic 2020)

nief dijo:


> De eso se trata pero no es natural



Entonces solo me puedo comprar las aceitunas sin rellenos del lidl, que son las que no llevan glutamatos y a veces apetece más variedad


----------



## A.k.A (7 Dic 2020)

Ahora, en la cola del supermercado, detrás de mí un gordaco, calculo que de >120kg, con buena tripa oronda, dificultad respiratoria que aprecio por el sonido que emite (agravado por el uso de mascarilla), con cuatro (4!!!) cajas de Donuts en los brazos.


----------



## bizarre (7 Dic 2020)

walda dijo:


> Qué opinais del glutamato?



MSG, Este Asesino Silencioso ¿Esta Escondido en su Alacena?
Por el foro está el forero Jap que lo debe consumir a cucharadas....allá cada cual!!!

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (9 Dic 2020)

Bueno ya sé que me va a caer la del pulpo pero he comprado unas cosas bajas en carbohidratos: pan, pasta y wraps
y quería saber la opinión de los expertos de este hilo.
PASTA PROTEICA
WRAP PROTEICO "Low Carb" | NATURPAN
PAN DE PROTEINAS | NATURPAN Pan de Proteinas , rico en fibra, bajo indice glucemico i rico en proteinas,
INGREDIENTES: Mezcla de proteinas (Proteina de _*trigo,*_ proteina de _*soja) *_, sémola de _*soja,*_ semilla de lino, semillas de girasol, harina de *Soja, *harina de _*Trigo *_integral, salvado de _*Trigo, *_fibra de manzana_,*sésamo,*_sal , harina de *cebada de malta, *lecitina de *soja, *diacetato de sodio.


----------



## bizarre (9 Dic 2020)

sada dijo:


> Bueno ya sé que me va a caer la del pulpo pero he comprado unas cosas bajas en carbohidratos: pan, pasta y wraps
> y quería saber la opinión de los expertos de este hilo.
> PASTA PROTEICA
> WRAP PROTEICO "Low Carb" | NATURPAN
> ...



Pues en los ingredientes pone que lleva harina de trigo, si unas normales llevan 70 gr de carbohidratos y estas 35 no son bajas en carbos simplemente es como comerte la mitad de la ración, cometelas pues tirar comida está feo pero si vas a comer un pan compra uno de calidad con su masa madre

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (10 Dic 2020)

Hola, amijos.

Como ya comenté en el hilo ese del amijo Cipoterancu sobre si adelgazando haces tilín a las titis y los señores se quitan el sombrero, mi dieta y estilo de vida actuales son auténtico veneno (con todas las letras), y tengo phirme intención de vida sana, silueta phina y demás.

Ahora mismo no me veo en condiciones de empezar una dieta cetogénica radical, así que estaré una temporada con el Método Montignac, para gradualmente (o de golpe, ya se verá) irme sumando a los postulados de este sancto hilo, cuyas premisas, no me cabe duda alguna, son el auténtico camino y bherdaderas cual artículos de phé.

Ya sé que las medias tintas no son buenas, pero como me ponga con radicalismos de la noche a la mañana sé que no voy a aguantar ni física, ni psíquica ni anímicamente (no estoy en mi mejor momento, entre encierros y más mierdas que no vienen al caso), y por mucho que _mens sana in corpore sano_, y que si _te da tope energía_ y demás, el mono de los hidratos me va a hacer caer (ahora mismo no vivo solo, sino en una casa llena de azúcares, panes y plátanos, y a no mucho tardar empezarán a salir turrones y mazapanes por todos lados).

Os iré comentando por aquí, si os parece, mis planes y avances.

Si los más puristas lo consideráis herético y peligroso, al menos lo que vaya diciendo será información valiosa (información es poder) para cotejar con otras alternativas más ortodoxas (desde el punto de vista de la heterodoxia anti-hidratos, no de las dietas asesinas mainstream).


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (11 Dic 2020)

No sé cuántos de vosotros conoceréis el método Montignac.

Fue el primer método de adelgazamiento y bienestar alimentárico que llegó a mis ojos (hace ya casi una década) que desafiaba los ridículos dogmas oficialistas de pirámides alimentarias, obsesión por las calorías, etc, y me abrió el puto mundo.

De aquella también estaban en boga la dieta Dukan, el método Atkins y demás cosas rarunas (aunque científicamente bien sustentadas), pero me daban bastante repelús.

El señor Montignac (qepd) no tenía formación científica en el campo de la salud, pero su trabajo como ejecutivo en el sector de la farmafia le dio acceso a investigaciones que relacionaban, como ahora se tiene tan claro en lugares obscuros de la internec, la obesidhac con los hidratos de carbono y la respuesta insulínica del cuelpo humano a los mismos. Curiosamente esos estudios eran de los años 50 para atrás, y evidencias como las que se vierten en este hilo eran entonces de dominio público. Qué cosas, lo que ha traído el progreso y la intervención de la industria alimentaria ayudando a nuestro bienestar y colaborando con los señores de bata blanca (!).

Resumiendo mucho, permite el consumo de hidratos, pero fijándose en su índice glucémico (IG), prohibiendo totalmente los que pasaban de no sé qué número (azúcares, harinas refinadas, patatas, etc), admitiendo los que estaban entre 35 y nosecuánto, pero sin mezclarlos con grasas, y permitiendo, con grasas y todo, los de IG de menos de 35.

Yo, para no complicarme la vida, desterré todo alimento de IG mayor de 35 y a bailar. Y me fue muy bien. Me ponía tibio a fabadas, guisantes con jamón, chocolate negro, queso, etc. pero sin pan. También era un coñazo andar programando menuses, así que al final acababa comiendo sota, caballo y rey. Y lo peor, eso sí, no beber alcohol, salvo un vaso de vino con las comidas o no sé qué gaitas. Joder.

Este método (que se supone para toda la vida y tal) lo hice de phorma seria y prolongada dos veces; la primera fue algo fabuloso, espectacular; la segunda, años después, bastante efectivo, pero no tanto.

Como dije en el otro hilo, un phamiliar cercano siguió el método conmigo, con resultados similares (ligeramente mejores, parece que su metabolismo es más listo que el mío). También, años después, empezó con cetogenias, cosa que ya fue el Sancto Grial. Ese es mi plan a medio plazo.

Desde aquí me ophrezco a postear mis análisis de sangre, en mi estado actual, cuando lleve un tiempo con Montiñac, y cuando esté en el auténtico camino a la salhuc. Esperemos que todo eso llegue.

A todo eso, ¿hacerse análisis de sangre, con la histeria del chinovirus por ahí bailando, será cosa sencilla? ¿Mirarse los niveles de testoterona viene incluido en un análisis estándar, hay que pedirlo, es otra cosa más enrevesada? Sospecho que ahora mismo tengo menos testosterona en el cuerpo que un ladyboy camboyano.

Tengo seguro médico privado.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (11 Dic 2020)

sada dijo:


> Bueno ya sé que me va a caer la del pulpo pero he comprado unas cosas bajas en carbohidratos: pan, pasta y wraps
> y quería saber la opinión de los expertos de este hilo.
> PASTA PROTEICA
> WRAP PROTEICO "Low Carb" | NATURPAN
> ...





bizarre dijo:


> Pues en los ingredientes pone que lleva harina de trigo, si unas normales llevan 70 gr de carbohidratos y estas 35 no son bajas en carbos simplemente es como comerte la mitad de la ración, cometelas pues tirar comida está feo pero si vas a comer un pan compra uno de calidad con su masa madre
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Opino como el hamijo; por muchas proteínas que le metan no deja de ser pasta.

Pone que "Paquete de 250 g. de pasta de Proteica , bajo indice glucemico i rico en proteinas." A saber lo que llama esa gente "bajo índice glucémico"; según internec el ig de la pasta integral es de 40 (según algún sitio) ó 50, más bajo que el de la pasta normal, pero siguiendo los sabios postulados de Monsieur de Montignac*** no la puedes mezclar con cualquier cosa. Para comer pasta con grasa y que ésta no se vaya a las lorzas, aquélla tiene que tener un ig de 35 ó menos.

Cuando yo seguía el Método Motigñé no me privaba de comer pasta, pero tenía que ser una especial que vendían ellos mismos (muy cucos). Busqué por internec, por mil herbolarios y tiendas de hippies y no hubo puta forma de encontrar algo apto; en cambio la que fabricaban (en pasado) los de Montiñac era de ig creo que de 14. Me hacía unos espaguetis a la boloñesa, a la carbonara, con panceta grasienta de lo bueno, etc. que te cagas:

Espaguetis con IG bajo | Sitio oficial del Método Montignac.

Eso sí, había que pedirlos a Suiza y costaban un cojón y medio. Y parece ser que ya no los phabrican, en su tienda wec ya sólo encuentro panes y chocolates.

Sobre el pan, lo siguen vendiendo, aunque pedir pan a Suiza o Francia, por muy bajo índice glucémico que tenga, no deja de ser una ridiculez, a menos que hagas un pedido muy gordo. Aquí lo tienen:

Produits - Le site officiel de la Méthode Montignac

Edit: parece que ya no venden allí directamente, te reenvían a este otro sitio donde tienen algún producto suyo:

Montignac | Acheter sur Greenweez.com

Joder, espero que no hayan desmantelado la empresa, la familia Montignac me era muy simpática y hacen muncho bien a la umanidhac.

En otro phoros de gente que seguía el método recomendaban una mezcla para panificadora que vendían en el lidl (tanto el electrodoméstico, esporádicamente, como la mezcla, esta creo que es fija) que también era de un ig potable. Vollkornbröt o algo así, metías eso en el aparatín y te salía un pan negro del estilo del pan alemán ese.

También una especie de crackers, los Wasa fibre (suecos), que la verdad es que eran una mierda que sabían a ceniza y luego te pasabas el día cagando.

Para este nuevo episodio montigñesco he tenido que surtirme de pasta también en Suiza, pero de otra empresa que no conocía, y la misma es de índice glucémico algo mayor (23, sigue siendo apto para meterle marranadas):

Produkte

LOW GI Pasta - Spaghetti 500 G

Eso sí, es un puto robo. Gastar mil pesetas en medio kilo de putos espaguetis es un insulto a los pobres y tal, pero para estar bella hay que sufrir.







https://i.postimg.cc/mrbykmxv/pastas-francos-y-do-a-Grabiela-mejor.gif

Ya me acordaré cuando me los trague de lo que me costaron, a ver si es acicate para no desviarme en el camino de la silueta y el bienestar.

Pena que no hubiese leído el mensaje antes, podría haber metido algún paquete más en el pedido y hacértelo llegar, pero por lo que me cuentan ya está el envío camino de España.

(***) Según los postulados de Montiñac y de cualquiera con sentido común, digo yo. Eso del índice glucémico no lo inventó ese señor. Ya que te metes hidratos al cuerpo, mejor que la respuesta insulínica sea mínima. Y si los mezclas con grasas, más todavía.


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2020)

A.k.A dijo:


> Ahora, en la cola del supermercado, detrás de mí un gordaco, calculo que de >120kg, con buena tripa oronda, dificultad respiratoria que aprecio por el sonido que emite (agravado por el uso de mascarilla), con cuatro (4!!!) cajas de Donuts en los brazos.



Sí, eso suele pasar. Por desgracia hay mucha gente adicta, porque es una adicción, al azúcar. Yo también veo casos así, más de mujeres en mis experiencias recientes, lo cual es una pena, porque quiero que haya más pibones y no gordas, por lo que debemos insistir en corregir los hábitos alimentarios para mejorar el percal.


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2020)

Gort dijo:


> Por si a alguien le puede interesar o no lo conoce. Descubrí, gracias a una amiga, este chorizo hace ya unos años y, para mí, es el mejor que he comido nunca:
> 
> Embutidos de León Tarabico
> 
> Me gusta más la variedad picante. No lleva aditivos. Los ingredientes son: carne de cerdo, tocino, sal, pimentón, ajo y tripa natural.



El chorizo es fácil que no lleve aditivos no naturales. En cambio, con el salchichón pasa lo contrario, que lo raro es que no lleve esos aditivos. A ver si alguien que entienda de embutidos da una explicación.


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Como ya comenté en el hilo ese del amijo Cipoterancu sobre si adelgazando haces tilín a las titis y los señores se quitan el sombrero, mi dieta y estilo de vida actuales son auténtico veneno (con todas las letras), y tengo phirme intención de vida sana, silueta phina y demás.
> 
> ...



Empieza por no comer pan, que no aporta nutrientes, y comer frutos secos en abundancia y variados (unos pocos de cada) para combatir el hambre, y si no hay hambre, también, porque son muy sanos y nutritivos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (11 Dic 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Empieza por no comer pan, que no aporta nutrientes, y comer frutos secos en abundancia y variados (unos pocos de cada) para combatir el hambre, y si no hay hambre, también, porque son muy sanos y nutritivos.



Esos asuntos ya hos haré cuando me ponga en movidas cetónicas; aquí consejos y pautas hay para aburrir.

Con Montiñac, por cierto, los frutos secos, aún siendo teóricamente aptos, eran de las cosas que me estancaban en la pérdida de masas.

----------------------------------------------

¿Sobre los análisis de sangre y testossterona qué me podéis decir?

Edito: por lo que cuentan en casa, entran en el seguro los analís normales, e incluyen testeos de la birilidhac si así lo solicito.

Qué puta vergüenza, a saber qué niveles tengo. Ya es tarde para hacerme un clon y postearlos con él.


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2020)

11x dijo:


> PREGUNTA IMPORTANTE.
> 
> Hago dieta cetogénica y me estoy comiendo una bolsa de pipas cada día pero es muy grande, 200 gr.
> 
> ...




PUedes comprarte unas tiras cetogenicas para medir si estas en cetosis.

El pis suele oler intenso si estas en cetosis si.

Las pipas tienen bastante sal y tal... si tu pis es muy amarillo pues tb puede pasar.


Lo de que te dara arterioscleroris y tal... en fin

Bebe mas agua que seguro que te hara falta


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Esos asuntos ya hos haré cuando me ponga en movidas cetónicas; aquí consejos y pautas hay para aburrir.
> 
> Con Montiñac, por cierto, los frutos secos, aún siendo teóricamente aptos, eran de las cosas que me estancaban en la pérdida de masas.
> 
> ...




Yo me los hice el año pasado incluyendo las hormonas esas y bien.

Lo que si te recomiendo si o si mirar si estas en dieta:

colesterol total
Hdl
Trigliceridos

Hemoglobina a1c

Y las tipicas del higado

alt
ast
fosfatasa
ggt


Y yo hago siempre ahora vitamina D que tiene que estar si o si por encima de 30 que no veas como afecta.

Luego estoy añadiendo la pcr (proteina C reactiva)

Con esos valores da una buena idea de si tienes sindrome metabolico, si tu higado esta bien, y si tienes o no inflamacion.

Saludos


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> No sé cuántos de vosotros conoceréis el método Montignac.
> 
> Fue el primer método de adelgazamiento y bienestar alimentárico que llegó a mis ojos (hace ya casi una década) que desafiaba los ridículos dogmas oficialistas de pirámides alimentarias, obsesión por las calorías, etc, y me abrió el puto mundo.
> 
> ...




Me he leido su post.

Mi opinion:

Si esta empezando yo le recomiendo lo mismo que usted postea (pero sin metodo) que viene siendo una dieta low carb y sin procesados.

Asi sin mas ya notara usted cambios bestiales.


Simplemente:

no abusando de pan, trigo y arroz
no tomando cerveza 
no tomando aceites vegetales

Medio lo tiene hecho.

Ojo si uno no pretende dieta cetogenica o low carb estricto yo no quitaria algun que otro pastel o tarta de pasteleria (insisto en los procesados que es donde esta el problema).

Si uno no tiene problema con la insulina no deberia pasar nada si uno se toma un postre sano (con buenos ingredientes)

Saludos


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2020)

Resistencia a la insulina:

Voy a explicar un poco mi obsesion y lo que he descubierto/investigado sacando de los ultimos papers y entendidos en la materia:

Al parecer casi todo el cuerpo tiene receptores de insulina, hasta ahora se pensaba que no, pero resulta que si.

La insulina no solo es una homona para quitar azucar de sangre! ojo el cuerpo la segrega a pulsos cada poco. Es una hormona señalizadora que cumple muchas funciones entre ellas:

Es la que suprime el glucagon, es la que promueve el crecimiento en el cuerpo cuando hay nutrientes.

Por ejemplo, nuestro cerebro (puede consumir glucosa o grasas) las grasas en forma de betahidroxy butirato (cetonas) o en forma de glucosa. Para consumir las grasas no necesita nada, si lo hay lo consume primero pero para consumir azucar (al igual que el resto del cuerpo) necesita que la insulina lo transporte al interior de la celula, ok?

Si uno lleva mucho tiempo con su cuerpo inundado en insulina pues se vuelve resistente a la misma. Como? Pues lo que hace el cuerpo es reducir el numero de receptores de insulina.

Consecuencia?

Pues que aunque tu cuerpo este inundado en insulina y glucosa las celulas se mueren de hambre porque no hay receptores suficientes de insulina y no les llega comida suficiente.

Consecuencias?

niebla mental, capacidad mental reducida, cansancio, degradacion de todo tejido que dependa de energia para sobrevivir (celulas pasando hambre en ambiente de comida me seguis?)

Esto afecta a casi todos los organos.

La resistencia a la insulina tarda unos 15-20 años en aparecer ojo (por eso alrededor de 35-45 años es cuando aparecen esas barrigas tan caracteristicas) y depende muuucho mucho de tu genetica y tu constitucion fisica.

Solucion ?

Pue se tarda casi 2 años en que tu cuerpo (en ambiente de baja insulina) se vuelva de nuevo sensible a la misma -> tiene que volver a tener esos receptores de insulina.

La insulina es una hormona que en el cuerpo debe existir pero solo en picos altos de vez en cuando, por eso el ayuno intermitente (De azucares ojo aqui con esto) es tan importante.

Que hace la dieta cetogenica a parte de no disparar la insulina? pues que genera cetonas que sirven de combustible (a las 4 semanas uno esta adaptado para vovler a usarlas) y por lo tanto tus celulas tienen combustible por eso a las pocas semanas viene ese subidon brutal de energia.
Tu cuerpo despues de muchos años tiene energia, tus celulas reviven!
De ahi que se vaya la niebla mental, tus musculos tengan una energia (como cuando eras niño)

Pero no solo eso, porque resulta que las cetonas son tambien una hormona / molecula señalizadora que hace mas funciones (digamos que es el combustible natural del cuerpo no la glucosa)

A parte de eso, el cuerpo cuando quema cetonas pasan 2 cosas:

El ratio de nadh+ es mucho mas alto, se produce mas -> y esta molecula de energia es la que utilizan las sirtuinas para regenerar el cuerpo
Su quema en las mitocondrias es mas limpio, no genera desperdicios como con la glucosa.

Vamos que son todo ventajas parece no? pues en cierta medida si, pues estamos diseñados para que asi sea. Comer grasas y no glucosa mas que muy de vez en cuando. No al reves.

Espero que os sirva esta info


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2020)

nief dijo:


> Resistencia a la insulina:
> 
> Voy a explicar un poco mi obsesion y lo que he descubierto/investigado sacando de los ultimos papers y entendidos en la materia:
> 
> ...



Un resumen muy apañao, sólo le pongo una pega: no se tiene por qué tardar años en recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina.

De hecho, hay estudios en pacientes de cirugía bariátrica que muestran que tras la operación, aparte de empezar a perder peso incluso antes de que haya dado tiempo a que la cirugía tenga su efecto, repentinamente caen por debajo de los criterios para ser considerados diabéticos/prediabéticos.

¿Magia? No: la semanita o así que se pasan AYUNANDO entre el pre y el post operatorio.

El ayuno prolongado es UN CAÑÓN para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina. 
Si las técnicas para adelgazar fueran superhéroes:

El ejercicio sería Robin, un segundón con aspiraciones de protagonista
Las dietas low-carb/ceto/paleo sería Batman, un hombre extraordinario, pero un hombre, al fin y al cabo
Las dietas hipocalóricas serían Kick-ass: un panoli en mallas que sólo sirve para cobrar

Pero el ayuno... el ayuno es Superman: está en una escala diferente de poder y efectividad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> No sé cuántos de vosotros conoceréis el método Montignac.
> 
> Fue el primer método de adelgazamiento y bienestar alimentárico que llegó a mis ojos (hace ya casi una década) que desafiaba los ridículos dogmas oficialistas de pirámides alimentarias, obsesión por las calorías, etc, y me abrió el puto mundo.
> 
> ...



Montignac se acercó, pero se ahogó en la orilla: ahora sabemos que el quid de la cuestión está en la insulina, de la que la glucemia sólo es un proxy imperfecto (por aquello de que una subida de glucosa desencadena secreción de insulina).

Imperfecto porque obvia que hay respuesta insulínica también frente a alimentos que en teoría tienen IG 0, como la carne magra. Porque las proteínas, aunque no son glucogénicas según los criterios estándar de medición, sí que son insulinogénicas, del orden de la cuarta parte (de media) de lo que lo son los hidratos de carbono.

Además, aunque sus postulados para mantener controlada la glucemia (y por tanto, indirectamente, también la insulinhemia) puedan ser útiles para ralentizar el proceso de resistencia a la insulina, son a menudo insuficientes para REVERTIR ese proceso.

En su forma más extrema, entrando ya o bordeando el campo de la cetosis, la sensibilidad a la insulina se mantiene o como mucho se recupera muy, muy lentamente, tanto como para ser psicológicamente poco viable en muchos casos; por eso un prediabético que siga una dieta así a rajatabla mejorará rápidamente su glucemia en general, PERO seguirá teniendo alta la glucosa en ayunas (que apenas depende de lo que comemos, más bien tiene que ver con nuestra respuesta al pulso nocturno de cortisol y cómo gestionamos el pico de glucosa que provoca), y en cuanto se salte la dieta verá que su mecanismo de control de la glucemia apenas ha mejorado: sólo había dejado de usar un mecanismo roto, que no es lo mismo que arreglarlo.


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Montignac se acercó, pero se ahogó en la orilla: ahora sabemos que el quid de la cuestión está en la insulina, de la que la glucemia sólo es un proxy imperfecto (por aquello de que una subida de glucosa desencadena secreción de insulina).
> 
> Imperfecto porque obvia que hay respuesta insulínica también frente a alimentos que en teoría tienen IG 0, como la carne magra. Porque las proteínas, aunque no son glucogénicas según los criterios estándar de medición, sí que son insulinogénicas, del orden de la cuarta parte (de media) de lo que lo son los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> ...




Que es lo que le pasa a nuestro imberbe cipoteracu pero no lo acaba de entender y ahi sigue un dia ayuna y al siguiente como no aguanta mas pues atracon de hidratos

Pero el ayuna y come low carb y hace hitt y demas (lo de los atracones no cuenta)

En fin


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (12 Dic 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Montignac se acercó, pero se ahogó en la orilla: ahora sabemos que el quid de la cuestión está en la insulina, de la que la glucemia sólo es un proxy imperfecto (por aquello de que una subida de glucosa desencadena secreción de insulina).



Como ya digo, soy consciente de que el método Montignac es un apaño; mi idea es, para primavera, haber prescindido prácticamente de los carbohidratos.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> En su forma más extrema, entrando ya o bordeando el campo de la cetosis, la sensibilidad a la insulina se mantiene o como mucho se recupera muy, muy lentamente, tanto como para ser psicológicamente poco viable en muchos casos; por eso un prediabético que siga una dieta así a rajatabla mejorará rápidamente su glucemia en general, PERO seguirá teniendo alta la glucosa en ayunas (que apenas depende de lo que comemos, más bien tiene que ver con nuestra respuesta al pulso nocturno de cortisol y cómo gestionamos el pico de glucosa que provoca), y en cuanto se salte la dieta verá que su mecanismo de control de la glucemia apenas ha mejorado: sólo había dejado de usar un mecanismo roto, que no es lo mismo que arreglarlo.



Eso me llamó mucho la atención en su día. Cuando me hice los primeros análisis de sangre tras meses con Montiñac (obviamente en ayunas), habiendo adelgazado pila y demás, los únicos valores que habían "empeorado" eran algo del colesterol o los triglicéridos, creo, y la glucosa (!), que estaba en niveles más altos que cuando yo andaba todo fanegas zampabollos. Eso explicaría el misterio.


---------------------------------



nief dijo:


> Resistencia a la insulina:
> 
> Voy a explicar un poco mi obsesion y lo que he descubierto/investigado sacando de los ultimos papers y entendidos en la materia:





Smiling Jack dijo:


> Un resumen muy apañao, sólo le pongo una pega: no se tiene por qué tardar años en recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina.



Por lo que he leído en el hilo y colijo de tu post, la forma de RECUPERAR la sensibilidad (edito: había puesto "resistencia") a la insulina, corregir el metabolismo de gordo, pues, y dejarse de apaños, es dieta cetogénica durante x tiempo para resetear el organismo y ayunos intermitentes, ¿no?

Lo habréis posteado mil veces pormenorizadamente; por eso mismo me da pereza releerlo todo.

Curiosamente, alguna vez cada x tiempo me entran ataques de negruras melancólicas y estoy a lo mejor dos días sin apenas probar bocado; la última vez fue hace dos o tres privameras, y todo lo que me llevé a la boca en 24 horas fueron dos cuadraditos de chocolate negro (80-85% cacao).

Cualquier médico diría que qué locura y qué horror, pero tal vez haya sido sano y todo. No digamos si se hace de buen humor y sin cuestiones psicológicamente complicadas de por medio.


----------



## nief (13 Dic 2020)

Por lo que he leído en el hilo y colijo de tu post, la forma de RECUPERAR la resistencia a la insulina, corregir el metabolismo de gordo, pues, y dejarse de apaños, es dieta cetogénica durante x tiempo para resetear el organismo y ayunos intermitentes, ¿no?

Lo habréis posteado mil veces pormenorizadamente; por eso mismo me da pereza releerlo todo.

Curiosamente, alguna vez cada x tiempo me entran ataques de negruras melancólicas y estoy a lo mejor dos días sin apenas probar bocado; la última vez fue hace dos o tres privameras, y todo lo que me llevé a la boca en 24 horas fueron dos cuadraditos de chocolate negro (80-85% cacao).

Cualquier médico diría que qué locura y qué horror, pero tal vez haya sido sano y todo. No digamos si se hace de buen humor y sin cuestiones psicológicamente complicadas de por medio.
[/QUOTE]

No se si le sigo.

Yo hice el seguimiento con 2 endocrinos y ninguno de ellos me puso pegas a la dieta low carb.

En mi caso los valores de colesterol fueron y son los siguientes

colestorol total alrededor de 300
HDL alrededor de 70
LDL evidentemente alrededor de 200
y trigliceridos entre 80-100

Con estos valores ambos endocrinos me dijeron que estaba elevado el colesterol total si pero que sin problema (estando el hdl tan alto y los trigliceridos bajos) sin problema. Les sorprendio pero estaba correcto asi que nada mas que decir. 

Me sorprendio pues no lo esperaba pero bien. 

Evidentemente miraron mas cosas pero todo estaba bien.

Y si la respuesta a su pregunta es la que usted plantea:

low carb/keto y ayunos intermitentes.

Aunque creo que con low carb seria suficiente lo de ayuno intermitente en mi caso me sale solo pues en mi caso es que al comer grasa no soy capaz de comer tanto como antes es imposible.

Si hoy ceno potente mañana no tengo hambre hasta casi las 18-19h... y si fuerzo a comer y cenar varios dias pues llega un momento que o paro 2 dias sin comer o te juro que me dan arcadas al ver la comida... de lo saciado que estoy.

Saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Como ya digo, soy consciente de que el método Montignac es un apaño; mi idea es, para primavera, haber prescindido prácticamente de los carbohidratos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con cetogénica y ayuno intermitente recuperará la sensibilidad, pero muy poco a poco.
Para resetear el cuerpo hace falta meter ayunos un poco más largos (de 36 horas en adelante), y sería conveniente programar un ayuno de al menos 3 días por trimestre.

¿Chaladura? Pues la mayor parte lo piensa, no se lo niego. Pero es mucho más fácil de lo que imagina, sobre todo cuando su cuerpo se hace a la cetosis.


----------



## Trinitario (14 Dic 2020)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Con cetogénica y ayuno intermitente recuperará la sensibilidad, pero muy poco a poco.
> Para resetear el cuerpo hace falta meter ayunos un poco más largos (de 36 horas en adelante), y sería conveniente programar un ayuno de al menos 3 días por trimestre.
> 
> ¿Chaladura? Pues la mayor parte lo piensa, no se lo niego. Pero es mucho más fácil de lo que imagina, sobre todo cuando su cuerpo se hace a la cetosis.



Para acelerar la recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina además de low-carb, ayuno, etc es importante añadir un cierto tiempo de hipocalórica con preferencia acompañada de hiit o ejercicio de alta intensidad y fuerza (para evitar ralentizar el metabolismo).

Otro factor fundamental es la leptina. La señalización de las hormonas Insulina y Leptina son los factores mas determinantes (pero no los únicos), para que nuestro cerebro "decida" la mejor estrategia a nivel del tipo de gasto calórico, y nuestras preferencias alimentarias.

Normalmente en los "síndromes metabólicos" la disfunción incluye a ambas hormonas (además una leptina funcional suprime la secreción de insulina mediante la activación de canales ATP).

¿La mejor forma de recuperar la sensibilidad de la leptina? Parece ser que el ayuno.

Un buen ayuno, actividad de alta intensidad, ritmo circadiano, etc. implica una buena activación de la autofagia, determinante en todo el proceso.


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Dic 2020)

Doy fé en lo que comentais en relación a la glucosa en ayunas. Llevo año y medio - dos años en dieta low carb y ayuno intermitente y mi glucosa no baja de 90. De hecho en momentos en que he estado más estricto con la restricción de hidratos, ha bordeado más los 100 que los 90.


----------



## piru (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## Trinitario (14 Dic 2020)

piru dijo:


>



¡Que lastima!!!

Al ver la imagen ya me animé, y pensé que sería una buena forma de divulgar a amigos profanos la autofagia, yo todo el rollo.

Al ver que era del canal "Genial" y ponía la etiqueta "Vegano"... Mis sospechas se confirmaron al escuchar el contenido del video.

En él hay un "algo" de verdad... pero mucho de "cherry picking", especialmente para crear un contenido facilón, que aunque tenga visiones "novedosas" lo conjuga con muchos de los tópicos de moda, para generar interacción y sobre todo Tráfico...

Se contradice también en bastantes puntos.

De todos modos, gracias por la aportación @piru


----------



## piru (14 Dic 2020)

Es evidente el sesgo vegano y que intentan relacionar la autofagia con su rollito detox, siempre están con el mantra de que la carne es tóxica porque yo lo valgo. Pero la explicación de la autofagia es de lo mejor que he visto en youtube y por eso lo he puesto. 




Trinitario dijo:


> ¡Que lastima!!!
> 
> Al ver la imagen ya me animé, y pensé que sería una buena forma de divulgar a amigos profanos la autofagia, yo todo el rollo.
> 
> ...


----------



## piru (14 Dic 2020)

No hay problema. En mi última analítica hice ayuno de 40 horas. Resultados:

Colesterol T: 252
HDL: 51
Triglicéridos: 55
Glucosa: 63

Metilcetona: 80 (0-5) 

Ratio trig/hdl= 1.08 (<2)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Dic 2020)

más viejo que las religiones ayunar un par de días

problemas = 0

si no, la especie humana se habría extinguido.

antes no había supermercados


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2020)

piru dijo:


> No hay problema. En mi última analítica hice ayuno de 40 horas. Resultados:
> 
> Colesterol T: 252
> HDL: 51
> ...



Yo tras un año de low carb / keto con ayunos cada varios meses y normalmente 16-8 y ultimamente muchos 20-4: (rangos de varios analisis durante un año)

Colesterol T: 295-310
HDL: 69-73
Triglicéridos: (entre 75/95)
Glucosa: 85-90


Saludos.


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2020)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> más viejo que las religiones ayunar un par de días
> 
> problemas = 0
> 
> ...



Y ahora te saltas el desayuno y la gente piensa que vas a entrar en coma por inanicion.

Se aguanta (en mi caso 72h bien. De ahi hasta 94h ya mas complicado)

saludos.


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2020)

Hola,
No se si he hablado de la epigenetica y que ocurre cuando te pasas a dieta keto o a ayuno intermitente.

Pues resulta que se producen cambios epigeneticos, principalmente por las cetonas presentes durante keto o el ayuno.

Porque, al igual que la insulina en algunos aspectos, las cetonas son varias cosas:

Son molecula que por si mismo es energia (como glucosa)
Es una hormona, como la insulina, ya que invoca cambios metabolicos
Y ademas es un hdac, histone deacetilator, que viene a decir que provoca que ciertas zonas del genoma pasen a expresarse. Nos adaptan al consumo de grasas y otros muchos cambios.

Por eso la dieta keto no es importante por adelgazar, es casi lo de menos, sino por todo lo demas

Aqui un breve video al respecto:


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2020)

hola de nuevo,

Y otro concepto que llevo varios post comentando y es que en dieta keto no es solo comer otros % distintos de macronutrientes (70% grasas, 20% proteinas y 10 carbohidratos).

No sino que a medida que se produce el cambio, si lo has ido haciendo bien y has ido escuchando a tu cuerpo, te daras cuenta de que poco a poco el cuerpo te pide eso. Comer menos.

Muchos al mismo tiempo han oido lo de ayuno intermitente que es bueno y tal... lo prueban y les va bien y estan conttentos (yo entre ellos).

Pero reflexionando te das cuenta que no es que tengas que hacer una cosa o la otra o ambas sino que son lo mismo.

Keto implica cambio de habitos completo.

Eso de comer 3 veces al dia es una convencion social que si comes no keto pues mas o menos va bien pero es insostenible en keto. Es imposible comer tanta cantidad si tu dieta es keto.

A mas gente le ha pasado que poco a poco ha ido eliminado comidas hasta casi llegar a omad (o ayuno 20-4) ? Pero no por hacer lo del ayuno sino porque el cuerpo no pide tanta comida.

Ya no digamos lo facil que es ayunar 1 o 2 dias (hablo de llevar en keto ya mas de 1 año).

Es un poco lo que comenta en este video:



Vamos que puedes comer si quieres 3 veces al dia. Pero que si no lo haces tp pasa nada. No tienes tiempo? no te viene bien? no te apetece hacer cena? no tienes pasta? pues tienes opcion de no hacerlo.

Que vas de tapas por ahi? pues puedes comer 2 3 4 o 12 veces que tampoco pasa nada. 

Pero no lo haras por tener hambre... cuanto hace que (en keto) necesitabas comer o te quedabas sin energia?

Pues eso.


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2020)

hola de nuevo,

Aqui os dejo lo que realmente es una dieta keto. No es proteica/carnivora si no grasa/grasivora:



Porque nuestro sistema digestivo esta diseñado para comer grasa.

Intestino delgado ultra largo e higado para disolverla

saludos


----------



## little hammer (15 Dic 2020)

Calopez, tú estás gordo?


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (15 Dic 2020)

Vamos, que el ayuno es sanísimo y rejuvenecedor.

Ya sale el tema en "Baudolino":



> —Entre esos monjes había un tal Zósimo de Calcedonia. Me llamó la atención su rostro delgadísimo, dos ojos como carbúnculos se explayaban sin cesar, iluminando una gran barba negra y una larguísima melena. Cuando hablaba parecía que dialogara con un crucificado que le sangraba a dos palmos de la cara.
> —Conozco el tipo, nuestros monasterios están llenos. Mueren jovencísimos, de consunción…
> —Él no. Nunca en mi vida he visto un glotón de esa índole. Una noche lo llevé también a casa de dos cortesanas venecianas, que, como quizá sepas, son famosísimas entre las que cultivan ese arte antiguo como el mundo. A las tres de la noche, yo estaba borracho y me fui, mientras que él se quedó, y tiempo después una de las muchachas me dijo que nunca habían tenido que mantener a raya a un satanás como él.
> —Conozco el tipo, nuestros monasterios están llenos. Mueren jovencísimos, de consunción…


----------



## Ververemos (15 Dic 2020)

nief dijo:


> hola de nuevo,
> 
> Aqui os dejo lo que realmente es una dieta keto. No es proteica/carnivora si no grasa/grasivora:
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la exposición de esta chica (o señora, no se). 

Al final, resulta que la comida real fue también, en un principio, comida envasada. 

(para quien no haya visto el video, se refiere, entre otras cosas, a un estudio que señala la importancia de médula y sesos, en cierta medida protegidos de la putrefacción, para nuestros antepasados carroñeros)


----------



## 11x (16 Dic 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Empieza por no comer pan, que no aporta nutrientes,



Madre mía lo que se lee por aquí. Que el pan no aporta nutrientes dice el palurdo este. Así va el país.



> y comer frutos secos en abundancia y variados (unos pocos de cada) para combatir el hambre



Y le recomienda frutos secos que engordan a lo bestia porque son pura grasa y como son semillas van hasta arriba de indigestos y tóxicos antinutrientes.

Vaya nivel de palurdismo la madre que lo parió al tolai este.


----------



## Muttley (16 Dic 2020)

Muy buenas. Gracias a todos por el hilo.
Lo he leído. Y el original también. 

Tras un mes de dieta baja en carbos combinada con ayuno intermitente ( Entre 6-18 como máximo y 8-16 como mínimo). Comida a las 1445h-15h, merienda 17h (muy ocasionalmente) y cena entre las 2030-21h. 
A la cama a las 00 como mínimo. Con lo que siempre mas de 3horas entre cena y sueño.
En ayuno tomo un café solo como a las 11h.
0 alcohol. 0 azúcar añadida o no presente naturalmente, 0 harinas refinadas. 0 patatas.
Una vez en este mes arroz. 0 leche y queso (pero sí yogures). 
Poca fruta (alguna manzana, arándanos, mandarina) sobre todo durante la merienda.
Anotando en app lo que consumo, no para contar calorías sino para tener referencias de consumo de hidratos, azúcares y proteinas diariamente. 
Me quedo prácticamente siempre por debajo de las 1500cal. Sin buscarlo intencionadamente pero es así porque lo que como (verduras, ensaladas, carne, pescado, legumbre) es variada y me deja satisfecho, simplemente no necesito más. 0 ansiedad y 0 tentaciones.


Resultado tras 4 semanas: -6kg.

Seguiremos informando.
De momento muy contento, me siento bien y con energía.


----------



## qbit (17 Dic 2020)

11x dijo:


> Madre mía lo que se lee por aquí. Que el pan no aporta nutrientes dice el palurdo este. Así va el país.



El pan sólo tiene hidratos de carbono, pero lo que son nutrientes, bien poquito. Tiene además antinutrientes como:

* Gluten, que perjudica no sólo a los celíacos y otros trastornos: Gluten - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, sino que se sospecha que al resto de la población también de diversas manerass subclínicas.
* Gliadina.
* Glutenina.
* Amilopectina A.

"aceptemos que un 6, 7, 8 ó 9% de la gente tiene sensibilidad al gluten. Pero aquí estamos hablando acerca de todos los demás. El otro 90% o más de personas que no tienen problemas específicamente con el gluten, tienen problemas con la gliadina, que estimula el apetito. Y la gliadina también produce una permeabilidad intestinal anormal. Esto en personas que no son celíacas ni tienen sensibilidad al gluten. Una permeabilidad intestinal incrementada es el paso que lleva a las enfermedades auto inmunes. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la glutenina del germen de trigo, que es directamente tóxica para el intestino. Produce acidez estomacal y urgencias intestinales. Todo el mundo tiene problemas con la amilopectina A. Mucha gente, especialmente los niños, tienen problemas con los inhibidores de la alfa-amilasa en el trigo moderno, que provocan alergias como asma, congestión nasal, e irritaciones extrañas en la piel de los niños."
(William Davis, cardiólogo)
Barriga “triguera”, entrevista con el Dr. William Davis, parte 3

"siempre contendrá el opioide gliadina, siempre contendrá la proteína gliadina que provoca una permeabilidad intestinal anormal, siempre tendrá la glutenina del germen de trigo que es destructiva para el tracto intestinal. Siempre tendrá la amilopectina A, que sube el azúcar en sangre por el techo"
(William Davis, cardiólogo)
Barriga “triguera”, entrevista con el Dr. William Davis, parte 3

Además el trigo actual es un producto genéticamente modificado para aumentar la producción y bajar los costes, a costa de perder tus supuestos nutrientes trigueros.



11x dijo:


> Y le recomienda frutos secos que engordan a lo bestia porque son pura grasa y como son semillas van hasta arriba de indigestos y tóxicos antinutrientes.
> 
> Vaya nivel de palurdismo la madre que lo parió al tolai este.



Lo que engorda es caer en el círculo vicioso de comer hidratos de carbono -> glucosa en sangre -> subida de insulina -> glucosa dentro de las células = engordar -> bajada de insulina -> hambre -> comer hidratos de carbono y vuelta a empezar.

Los frutos secos no hacen que uno caiga en ese círculo vicioso así que no engordan. El cuerpo usa la energía que contienen (grasa sana) de una manera sana sin engordar, y como semillas que son, están llenos de nutrientes (no como el pan, que sólo contiene los hidratos de carbono, un subconjunto del trigo). De una semilla sale una planta entera, así que todo lo que es una planta recién nacida estaba empaquetado dentro de la semilla en forma de valiosos nutrientes. Lo mismo se puede decir de las "semillas" animales (huevos de animales terrestres y huevas de animales marinos).

La ciencia hace años que desmintió la criminalización de las grasas como culpables de engordar, que fue una maniobra de la industria alimentaria para vender productos baratunos y fáciles de producir basados en azúcar y harinas a un precio excesivo, y este foro lleva desde entonces contándolo. Llevas años retrasado en conocimientos.


----------



## nief (17 Dic 2020)

qbit dijo:


> El pan sólo tiene hidratos de carbono, pero lo que son nutrientes, bien poquito. Tiene además antinutrientes como:
> 
> * Gluten, que perjudica no sólo a los celíacos y otros trastornos: Gluten - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, sino que se sospecha que al resto de la población también de diversas manerass subclínicas.
> * Gliadina.
> ...



Le cito para decir que suscribo todo lo dicho. 

Fantastica exposicion.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Dic 2020)

Obvious troll is obvious...


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Para acelerar la recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina además de low-carb, ayuno, etc es importante añadir un cierto tiempo de hipocalórica con preferencia acompañada de hiit o ejercicio de alta intensidad y fuerza (para evitar ralentizar el metabolismo).
> 
> Otro factor fundamental es la leptina. La señalización de las hormonas Insulina y Leptina son los factores mas determinantes (pero no los únicos), para que nuestro cerebro "decida" la mejor estrategia a nivel del tipo de gasto calórico, y nuestras preferencias alimentarias.
> 
> ...



Hay que señalar siempre que esto supone cambiar habitos y tener claro el como y el porque, y para siempre.

Entendido esto vas orbitando lenta pero inexorablemente hacia todo lo que se comenta en este hilo.

OJO y nunca lanzarse a aplicar todos los consejos del hilo en muchos meses, incluso años.

Mi caso, me llevo unos seis meses llegar a mi normopeso, de 102 a 85. Esos meses comia un par de veces al dia hasta hartarme, dieta paleo, incluso picando entre horas frutos secos, higos, orejones, etc.

Al año aun me salia glucosa en sangre rondando los 100.

El segundo año empece a cambiar dias de semiayuno comer dos veces fuerte a una vez sola un par de veces al mes.

No se en que momento ya la mitad de los dias lo hacia y ahora seis ańos despues es lo normal. No me hace falta comer mas que una vez al dia y de lunes a viernes asi es. Los findes en plan relajado y festivo como dos o tres veces.

El error es proponerselo a la fuerza sin llevar un largo tiempo comiendo sin harinuzas ni mierdangas.

Pd. Lo de hipocalorica no veo la necesidad.

Pd. Ahora en ayunas rondo los 80.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2020)

Como te pase por los huevos, tostados son mas digeribles.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Dic 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Doy fé en lo que comentais en relación a la glucosa en ayunas. Llevo año y medio - dos años en dieta low carb y ayuno intermitente y mi glucosa no baja de 90. De hecho en momentos en que he estado más estricto con la restricción de hidratos, ha bordeado más los 100 que los 90.



Es el camino pero los ayunos marcan la diferencia, llegaras sin darte cuenta.

Pd. Y ojo el dato en ayunas no es tan relevante. La glicosilada la tendras cojonuda.


----------



## TercioVascongado (18 Dic 2020)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es el camino pero los ayunos marcan la diferencia, llegaras sin darte cuenta.
> 
> Pd. Y ojo el dato en ayunas no es tan relevante. La glicosilada la tendras cojonuda.



La glicosilada está en 5,3-5,4.

Actualmente ando en 16/8 y muy ocasionalmente cae alguno de 24h. Tendre que probar a meter más.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Dic 2020)

Recomienda mucha gente "activarlos". Es decir, comprarlos crudos y dejarlos unas horas a remojo.

¿Por qué deberías activar las semillas y los frutos secos?

Entre crudos y tostados no veo que haya mucha diferencia, si no añades sal ni nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Dic 2020)

Quienes llevan una dieta muy rica en grasas, encuentran en el queso curado un modo apetitoso de tomar grasas.

Un queso manchego viejo se pone en 40% de grasa, lo que es mucho, del estilo del Bacon. Si vas contando calorías, ojito, que 100 gramos son dos cuñitas de nada y son 500 kcalorías. Mucha sal, tenlo en cuenta. 

Por lo demás, a mi me parece un alimento cojonudo, la verdad. Si te tientan o te regalan un queso entero, puedes meterlo en un tarro de cristal a tacos con un ajo y aceite de oliva virgen. En unas semanas, el queso tiene la cremosidad del aceite que ha absorbido y un toque de ajo. Brutal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Dic 2020)

Respecto a los lacteos hay dos enfoques.

El enfoque de perder peso ningun problema, son altos en grasa y los muy curados casi sin lactosa.

El otro enfoque es el evolutivo. Yo hago paleo y ni con un palo.

En mi caso esta justificado porque me di cuenta al iniciar la dieta que mis sintomas anteriores eran de alergia a la caseina.

La leche y los lacteos en general son un alimento reciente y es una loteria genetica. Al mas minimo sintoma o molestia mejor no tomarlos.


----------



## OGULNIO (19 Dic 2020)

Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021

 Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.


----------



## walda (20 Dic 2020)




----------



## nief (21 Dic 2020)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021
> 
> Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.



Yo por eso recomiendo ir a un endocrino.
Analisis de sangre antes de empezar y durante.
Y que vea que todo va bien:

colesterol
azucar
higado
marcadores de inflamacion (Creatina y proteina c reactiva)

Adscribirse a una dieta low carb o keto haciendolo bien (no por moda que esto es la saalud de uno) es lo mejor que me ha pasado


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Quienes llevan una dieta muy rica en grasas, encuentran en el queso curado un modo apetitoso de tomar grasas.
> 
> Un queso manchego viejo se pone en 40% de grasa, lo que es mucho, del estilo del Bacon. Si vas contando calorías, ojito, que 100 gramos son dos cuñitas de nada y son 500 kcalorías. Mucha sal, tenlo en cuenta.
> 
> Por lo demás, a mi me parece un alimento cojonudo, la verdad. Si te tientan o te regalan un queso entero, puedes meterlo en un tarro de cristal a tacos con un ajo y aceite de oliva virgen. En unas semanas, el queso tiene la cremosidad del aceite que ha absorbido y un toque de ajo. Brutal.




Si el queso y la nata liquida para montar tienen esa particularidad


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2020)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021
> 
> Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.



La rubia anorexica sujetando tres barras de pan me ha convencido.


----------



## RRMartinez (21 Dic 2020)

Me acabo de apretar un tubo de filipinos.


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Me acabo de apretar un tubo de filipinos.



?


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2020)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021
> 
> Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.




Además que mienten como bellacos, es practicamente IMPOSIBLE desarrollar diabetes de adulto con una dieta baja en carbohidratos. Y si lo es que me expliquen el como.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (25 Dic 2020)

A los expertos os invoco
Que opinas de la kombucha?
Hoy la he probado por primera vez. No sabía que era. Dicen que tiene mil propiedades.
Alguien sabe de algún sitio para comprar de calidad?


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2020)

Ahora mismo en la 2 un documental sobre la grasa.

La verdad sobre las grasas

No sabía en qué hilo avisar y lo pongo en el de los que quieren adelgazar


----------



## Momo L (26 Dic 2020)

sada dijo:


> A los expertos os invoco
> Que opinas de la kombucha?
> Hoy la he probado por primera vez. No sabía que era. Dicen que tiene mil propiedades.
> Alguien sabe de algún sitio para comprar de calidad?



Hay un grupo de donar kefir en facebook.
Por el nombre es posible que seas de Coruña, en ese grupo hay al menos una chica de ahí que dona kombucha


----------



## Chapinazo (27 Dic 2020)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021
> 
> Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.



Qué pasada de artículo. Señala como perjudiciales las dietas que podrían salvar la vida de muchas marujas en tumba metabólica lectoras de ese panfleto.

Si fuera conspiranoico creería que es un plan para exterminar a personas sin criterio.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Dic 2020)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la 2 un documental sobre la grasa.
> 
> La verdad sobre las grasas
> 
> No sabía en qué hilo avisar y lo pongo en el de los que quieren adelgazar




Los que quieren adelgazar no, los que queremos tener salud o seguir manteniéndola. Adelgazar en si mismo no implica necesariamente ganar en salud o conservarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Dic 2020)

Me he tragado todo el documental y, así a bote pronto, me parece un engaño colosal. O a mí me lo ha parecido. Parecía que se iba a hablar bien de las grasas, o al menos decir que nos son imprescindibles, pero todo queda diluido en muchas medias verdades y lenguaje políticamente correcto.

Hablan demasiado del balance de calorías.

Solo al final mencionan un par de veces los azúcares, pero acompañando su crítica a la de las grasas. Como un yugo,siempre unidos: azúcares+grasas = malas y culpables de la obesidad.

Pero realmente en ningún momento expresan una opinión sobre la pandemia de obesidad, sobre todo en EEUU.

Ya me diréis qué habéis visto y oído.


----------



## piru (29 Dic 2020)

Soy de la misma opinión. No sé si son malos o cobardes. Dos de detalles:

1- Luchadores de sumo, dicen que están gordos pero sanos porque no tienen grasa visceral, su grasa está por fuera, pero ocultan que su esperanza de vida es de 60/65 años ¡En el país de los centenarios!

2- Siempre que hablan de comida saludable las imágenes son de verduras y frutas, nada de carne con su grasa.





Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me he tragado todo el documental y, así a bote pronto,e parece un engaño colosal. O a mí me lo ha parecido. Parecía que se iba a hablar bien de las grasas, o al menos decir que nos son imprescindibles, pero todo queda diluido en muchas medias verdades y lenguaje políticamente correcto.
> 
> Hablan demasiado del balance de calorías.
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Dic 2020)

¿Que opinais de la miel?

Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.


----------



## piru (30 Dic 2020)

Azúcar, pero con mayor proporción de la peligrosa fructosa. Repite conmigo: MIEL-DA.
Si es natural es mielda natural, si es procesada es mielda procesada.

Pero tranquilo, aquí hay muchos adoradores de la miel, que van a aparecer en 0, cantando sus maravillosas propiedades. ¡Tiene de todo! en cantidades ridículas, pero oye, de todo:

3,2,1....



VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la miel?
> 
> Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.


----------



## nief (30 Dic 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la miel?
> 
> Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.




Pues es azucar en su mayoria oye:

La *miel* se compone principalmente de azúcares (78% a 80%) que se dividen a grandes rasgos en fructosa (o levulosa) 38%, glucosa (o dextrosa) 31%, y en el restante 31% se encuentra maltosa, sacarosa y una amplia variedad de polisacáridos. La *miel* también contiene alrededor de 17% de agua. 


casi nada


----------



## nief (30 Dic 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me he tragado todo el documental y, así a bote pronto, me parece un engaño colosal. O a mí me lo ha parecido. Parecía que se iba a hablar bien de las grasas, o al menos decir que nos son imprescindibles, pero todo queda diluido en muchas medias verdades y lenguaje políticamente correcto.
> 
> Hablan demasiado del balance de calorías.
> 
> ...



Ayer en el super, unos flanes. OJoooooo 0% materia grasa.

Luego vas a mirar que llevan y si cierto 0g de grasa o casi nada vamos. Ahora bien. Si un flan lleva unos 12-15g de azucar estos llevaban 26g ahi es nada colega

saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Dic 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la miel?
> 
> Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.



no te puede engordar más de un kilo, sin contar el agua para almacenarla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Dic 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la miel?
> 
> Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.



Si una cucharadita con el cacao es el unico azucar rapido que entra en todo el dia en tu cuerpo pues ni tan mal. Para mi esta al nivel de una pieza de fruta que tambien como pero menos que verdura.

A ver que harinas o azucares metes en todo el dia y va a ser la miel la culpable de tus lorzas...


----------



## Rauxa (1 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la miel?
> 
> Dicen que es sana pero noto que me engorda mucho. Aunque el tarro de 1kg me dure 2 meses.



Miel:
89% azúcar
10% agua
1-3% vitaminas y minerales.

O sea, azúcar puro. Llegado a este punto casi mejor que te eches al yogurt un sobrecito de azúcar que no miel. Con la tontería, la gente, al pensar que la miel es más sana, se tira el doble o el triple en lugar de azúcar


----------



## Cazarr (3 Ene 2021)

Hacer ascos a la miel me parece de tristes.


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (3 Ene 2021)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Las peores dietas de 2020 y por qué no deberías seguirlas en 2021
> 
> Lo dicen los expertos, ojo, es genial. Tienen miedo, mucho miedo a que la gente se despierte y se de cuenta.



Ya veo más de lo mismo. La pirámide esa que cambian cada dos por tres. He leído dos veces el libro del Dr. Atkins, y por eso puedo decir que el que comentó sobre esa dieta no tiene ni puta idea del tema. La dieta Atkins en su fase de mantenimiento no limita nada, nada. Sólo da las pautas a seguir en el caso de que empecemos la escalada de peso o volvamos a esa modorra perenne.


----------



## bizarre (4 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Hacer ascos a la miel me parece de tristes.



Para otros lo que es de tristes es necesitar el azúcar o la miel para ser felices....son gustos, puntos de vistas, ya sabes!

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erich Weiss (4 Ene 2021)

¿Habéis comentado por aquí el libro de Fitness Revolucionario? Me parece muy interesante y supongo que habrá salido en este hilo, pero tiene tantas páginas que prefiero preguntar antes de comentar nada.


----------



## kikoseis (6 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Resistencia a la insulina:
> 
> Voy a explicar un poco mi obsesion y lo que he descubierto/investigado sacando de los ultimos papers y entendidos en la materia:
> 
> ...



Interesante post.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Ene 2021)

Llevo casi un año con esto del confinamiento trabajo y demás con un poco de ansiedad por la comida,me da cosa decirlo pero antes hacía mucho deporte,ahora apenas tengo tiempo o me intento escaquear... Algún libro o algo de autoayuda? Gracias


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Ene 2021)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿Habéis comentado por aquí el libro de Fitness Revolucionario? Me parece muy interesante y supongo que habrá salido en este hilo, pero tiene tantas páginas que prefiero preguntar antes de comentar nada.



¿Cuál de todos? Tiene unos cuantos el tío jaja.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Cuál de todos? Tiene unos cuantos el tío jaja.



Y podcast eternos.

Yo la verdad que el tío está claro que sabe bastante,pero algunas cosas que propone se me hace imposible,ayunos de dos días o dietas cetogenicas...


----------



## Erich Weiss (7 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Cuál de todos? Tiene unos cuantos el tío jaja.



El que yo digo se titula 'Fitness revolucionario. Lecciones ancestrales para una salud salvaje'.


----------



## nief (8 Ene 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Llevo casi un año con esto del confinamiento trabajo y demás con un poco de ansiedad por la comida,me da cosa decirlo pero antes hacía mucho deporte,ahora apenas tengo tiempo o me intento escaquear... Algún libro o algo de autoayuda? Gracias



Yo me pase al hiit. Burpees.

Ocupan muy poco

Eso y ducharse en agua fria recien levantado 

Te recomiendo suplementacion de vitamina D. No veas la de nivels bajos que hay y como torpedea el anmimo


----------



## arangul00 (9 Ene 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Me acabo de apretar un tubo de filipinos.



haz penitencia,ejercicios para semana santa


----------



## RRMartinez (9 Ene 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> haz penitencia,ejercicios para semana santa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 538659



Con el cipote me flagelo


----------



## individualina (13 Ene 2021)

Buenas, *entro sólo un momentito para cagarme públicamente en la mierda de periodistas de la cadena Cuatro que ahora mismo está emitiendo un reportaje sobre el ayuno intermitente el cual pretende descalificar esta práctica tan saludable DESINFORMANDO: exponiendo ejemplos de personas (periodistas que hacen ayuno) que no saben comer (ni se menciona cómo comen, sólo las calorías que ingieren) y se meten a hacer ayunos; ejemplos de chavalitas anoréxicas o bulímicas, las cuales, tal y como evidencian sus trastornos alimentarios, tampoco saben comer, o medicuchos novatos que analizan no se sabe qué parámetros de las analíticas de los periodistas que hacen el ayuno para el programa de los cuales desconocen cómo comen.
Sois una mierda de periodistas! 
Eso que hacéis NO ES informar!*


No blasfemo más porque me voy a espabilar y luego no me duermo del cabreo.

De paso, un afectuoso saludo a los conforeros de este estupendo hilo porque apenas entro pero este hilo es oro.

.....

PS: si alguien me puede recomendar un buen libro sobre el tema del hilo para regalar a un amigo gordo y prediabético creyente en la pirámide nutricional con base los cereales le estaré muy agradecida porque ese libro puede salvar la salud de mi amigo y evitar una vejez bastante chunga tal y como va ahora... (si puede ser que sea tan ameno de leer como la primera parte del libro del Dr Atkins de hace mil años, mucho mejor)
...tengo el libro Cerebro de Pan, pero creo que para este amigo es demasiado espeso y no lo acabaría ni de leer...


----------



## Ververemos (14 Ene 2021)

Yo recomendaría "Sin trigo, gracias" (Davis William). 
Pone el énfasis en prescindir de trigo, sin más, como simplificación de cara a facilitarle la vida al paciente. 
Es más ameno y está mejor explicado y escrito, en mi opinión, que el de cerebro de pan, creo que se publicó antes. 
Yo los leí al revés, primero el de cerebro de pan el cual me encogió todo porque he visto casos de cerca, quién no. 
Me pareció caótico, difícil de condensar y "explicar a mi abuela"

Tampoco he leído mucho más allá en este tema la verdad. Visité mucho en su día la web de fines revolucionario de la que hablaba más arriba un forero (porque la convirtió en libro), igual vale la pena echarle un vistazo. A mí sí me gustó la divulgación que hace, y también me pareció clara y bien escrita. Pero es 50% nutrición y 50% "fitness". 


Más complicado sería mandarle una selección de vídeos bien hecha y que los fuera escuchando.... La ventaja de esto sería que viera la multitud de personas científicos enfoques y matices apuntando todos en la misma dirección 

Aunque igual mejor que se lea el hilo, no hace falta más !


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Ene 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Buenas, *entro sólo un momentito para cagarme públicamente en la mierda de periodistas de la cadena Cuatro que ahora mismo está emitiendo un reportaje sobre el ayuno intermitente el cual pretende descalificar esta práctica tan saludable DESINFORMANDO: exponiendo ejemplos de personas (periodistas que hacen ayuno) que no saben comer (ni se menciona cómo comen, sólo las calorías que ingieren) y se meten a hacer ayunos; ejemplos de chavalitas anoréxicas o bulímicas, las cuales, tal y como evidencian sus trastornos alimentarios, tampoco saben comer, o medicuchos novatos que analizan no se sabe qué parámetros de las analíticas de los periodistas que hacen el ayuno para el programa de los cuales desconocen cómo comen.
> Sois una mierda de periodistas!
> Eso que hacéis NO ES informar!*
> 
> ...



¿Gordo y prediabético? 

El código de la obesidad
El código de la diabetes
La guía completa del ayuno

Didácticos, muy bien explicados y con mucha retranca.


----------



## individualina (14 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Yo recomendaría "Sin trigo, gracias" (Davis William).
> Pone el énfasis en prescindir de trigo, sin más, como simplificación de cara a facilitarle la vida al paciente.
> Es más ameno y está mejor explicado y escrito, en mi opinión, que el de cerebro de pan, creo que se publicó antes.
> Yo los leí al revés, primero el de cerebro de pan el cual me encogió todo porque he visto casos de cerca, quién no.
> Me pareció caótico, difícil de condensar y "explicar a mi abuela"



Muchas gracias, apuntado!



Ververemos dijo:


> Más complicado sería mandarle una selección de vídeos bien hecha y que los fuera escuchando.... La ventaja de esto sería que viera la multitud de personas científicos enfoques y matices apuntando todos en la misma dirección
> 
> Aunque igual mejor que se lea el hilo, no hace falta más !



Joer, pero eso de los vídeos es una muy buena idea!!!!
Para la gente a la que no les gusta demasiado leer (como a este amigo p.ej.) puede ser una muy buena opción también.... miraré por ahí a ver qué encuentro.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Gordo y prediabético?
> 
> El código de la obesidad
> El código de la diabetes
> ...



Mi amigo: Sobrepeso importantito, ni idea de cuánto pesa... (tipo el segundo a la derecha con 1,85 de altura y más papada)





Por cómo come (supersedentario, pocas protes de carne, huevos o pescado y un porrón de carbohidratos por la idea aquella de la puñetera pirámide nutricional falsa, yonkismos puntuales de comida basura por hambre 'emocional' y miedo a la grasa en general...) diría que casi seguro prediabético (o si sigue así lo será en muy poco tiempo). Cree que alimentarse bien según lo que se dice en este hilo es más caro o más complicado... 

Sé que si probara esta tipo de alimentación vería inmediatamente resultados y se convertiría, pero no le puedo secuestrar...

Muchas gracias, les echaré un ojo!


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2021)

Más o menos.
Cuando comes hidratos, tu cuerpo los transforma en glucosa que a su vez se transforma en glucógeno (es el que se reserva en el hígado). De hecho, cuando comes proteinas, tb una parte se transforma en glucosa. 

A más glucosa, más insulina. 
Imagina un vagón de metro. Que está aborratado de gente (glucosa) y que para que entren todos en los vagones tienen que venir los agentes de seguridad a empujar a la gente para meterlos todos en cada vagón. Los agentes de seguridad son la insulina.
Y aquí hay 2 cosas:
1- Procurar comer pocos alimentos que se transformen rápidamente en glucosa. 
2- Ser sensible a la insulina. Si me como 4 bocatas (mucha gente que sube al metro de golpe), pero con un par de agentes de seguridad gestiono el tema, pues perfecto. El problema será que siempre me coma 4 bocatas y llegará un punto que necesitaría a 20 agentes de seguridad y no 2. 

La insulina no es mala de por sí y cumple varias funciones. Un par de ellas:
- Transporta la glucosa al torrente muscular para ser transformada en energía (correr, saltar....)
-Hormona anabólica (constructora). Me ayuda a ganar músculo (pero tb a almacenar grasa)

El objetivo no es no tener insulina, sino gestionar bien esta hormona. 
Los chinos ( de la china rural), comen mucho arroz (pico importante de insulina), pero dejan muchas horas entre comidas, con lo cual, no se vuelven resistentes a la insulina. El problema estaría en comer 5 veces al día, provocando 5 grandes picos de insulina. Eso te lleva a una hiperinsulinemia, resistencia a la insulina y por extensión a cualquier enfermedad dentro del Síndrome metabólico (obesidad, -itis, diabetes, tensión alta...).


Cuando como hidrato, la insulina tiene que aparecer para transformar aquél azúcar en energía inmediata. Y lo que sobre se guarda en formato grasa. 
Si yo estoy tiempo ayundando o comiendo muy bajo en hidrato, no tiene sentido que la insulina cumpla esta función así que se libera otra hormona (glucagón) que se encarga de pillar la energía de nuestros depósitos de grasa.


Yo lo veo así:
Una persona SANA debería:
Basarse en la paleodieta: carnes, pescados, huevos, frutoas, verduras, frutos secos. Y de forma esporádica podría meter algo de pan, pizza, pasta... Pero esporádica y nunca debería formar parte importante de su dieta. Con eso, sería siempre sensible a la insulina. No engordaría y dificilmente tendría alguna enfermedad inflamatoria.

Si una persona ya tiene algun problema:
- Paleo estricta. Nada de harinas. 

Si vemos que aún tiene algunos problemas:
- Dieta Keto. Sería como la paleo pero minimizando muchos los hidratos (frutas y verduras)

Y si aun así vemos que aun nos quedan cosas por mejorar:
- Dieta carnívora. 0% hidratos. Simplemente como una fase de choque.

Yo no veo factible estar mucho tiempo en una carnivora o keto. Serían como fases de choque, para conseguir nuestros objetivos y después irnos a una paleodieta, metiendo de vez en cuando algo de harinas para que tenga adherencia y así poder decirnos a nosotros mismos "que comemos de todo".


----------



## sada (16 Ene 2021)

habéis visto el programa de cuatro del ayuno intermitente??? vaya bazofia


----------



## sada (16 Ene 2021)

no había visto el programa de ayuno de Gloria Serra, me flipa que lo presente una presentadora con exceso de peso


----------



## Muttley (18 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas. Gracias a todos por el hilo.
> Lo he leído. Y el original también.
> 
> Tras un mes de dieta baja en carbos combinada con ayuno intermitente ( Entre 6-18 como máximo y 8-16 como mínimo). Comida a las 1445h-15h, merienda 17h (muy ocasionalmente) y cena entre las 2030-21h.
> ...



Actualizo.
Sigo con la misma inercia, combinación de dieta baja en carbohidratos, cero azúcares, cero azúcar refinadas , nada de alcohol, nada de refrescos zero , nada de patatas, pan, pasta y todo combinado con ayuno intermitente 16-8. 
Mismos horarios salvo alguna excepción como nochebuena y nochevieja.
Y se ha superado bien la época navideña. Creo que salvo los dos dedos del espumoso del brindis y otros tres dedos de Zacapa con hielo de una reunión social donde no quedaba más remedio el resto del mes ha sido cero.
Nada de concesiones ni excepciones. Ni un turrón he comido.

No hay ansiedad. No echo de menos absolutamente nada. 
Nada de hambre por la mañana donde solo tomo un café solo y a la hora de la comida 1445-15h llego con hambrecilla que queda satisfecha con raciones “normales”.
No abuso tampoco de las grasas estilo keto o paleo. Simplemente comida casera con un poco de todo (menos lo mencionado). 
De hecho el mero olor del azúcar (galletas, turrón, chucherias....) me empieza a echar para atrás. 
Y eso que siempre he tenido muy buen saque en el dulce. 

Como era de esperar los resultados se han mantenido.
Tras la octava semana -11,4kgs. Reducción continua. 
Ya Es muy notorio. Me siento mucho más ligero. Y la reducción se ha concentrado en abdomen y papada , básicamente donde iba “sobrado”. 
El objetivo es una reducción extra de 6-7kgs menos donde debido a mi constitución y altura ya estaría en la zona “delgado” pues soy muy ancho de hombros. 

Seguimos.


----------



## kikoseis (18 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo.
> Sigo con la misma inercia, combinación de dieta baja en carbohidratos, cero azúcares, cero azúcar refinadas , nada de alcohol, nada de refrescos zero , nada de patatas, pan, pasta y todo combinado con ayuno intermitente 16-8.
> Mismos horarios salvo alguna excepción como nochebuena y nochevieja.
> Y se ha superado bien la época navideña. Creo que salvo los dos dedos del espumoso del brindis y otros tres dedos de Zacapa con hielo de una reunión social donde no quedaba más remedio el resto del mes ha sido cero.
> ...



Procura tomar un dieuretico o mejor una combinación, para el hígado. Yo adelgacé a ese ritmo y me salió una piedra en la vesícula. Al deshacerte de tanta grasa a tanto ritmo se forman piedras debido al colesterol.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ene 2021)

Pregunta: *¿habéis sentido MAREO en alguna ocasión por no comer?*

Yo casi siempre he hecho ayuno de forma natural porque desde que me levanto hasta que tengo hambre y como pasan varias horas. Puedo pasar muchas horas sin comer (y con hambre) sin resentirme demasiado.

Pero desde hace un mes noto que me mareo, y suelen coincidir con ratos en los que llevo sin comer. Mareos, aturdimiento y/o debilidad, pero no hasta el punto de llegar al "bajón de tensión". Me extraña mucho y no sé si habrá una causa específica.

También he notado que el "rugido" del estómago ha desaparecido. Mi estómago no ruge. Capto más el hambre por la sensación de debilidad que por el rugido de mis tripas.

¿A alguno le ha pasado algo parecido? No tengo sobrepeso y mi alimentación es bastante paleo. Como pan torrado, desayuno siempre huevos o pescado, apenas pruebo el azúcar y no como pasta -porque no me gusta-. Es por curiosidad, mientras me llaman para la analítica.


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿habéis sentido MAREO en alguna ocasión por no comer?*
> 
> Yo casi siempre he hecho ayuno de forma natural porque desde que me levanto hasta que tengo hambre y como pasan varias horas. Puedo pasar muchas horas sin comer (y con hambre) sin resentirme demasiado.
> 
> ...




Si tu cuerpo no es capaz de generar cetonas y ayunas -> puedes acabar mareado ya que al comer pocos hidratos pues los gastas rapido. Una vez adaptado te aseguro que no solo no pasa sino que es una gozada que aunque no comas en 24h no notas ni un solo vaiven de falta de energia, cansancio o mareo (salvo que no beba y me vaya a correr al sol)

Idem si no tomas apenas sal tampoco haciendo ayuno y tp tomas agua.

Que hagas ayuno o ayuno intermitente no implica que no tomes ni sal ni agua! eso es casi mas importante.

El cuerpo sigue metabolizando grasa para obtener energia pero tu pierdes agua todos los dias y si no comes pues ....


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si tu cuerpo no es capaz de generar cetonas y ayunas -> puedes acabar mareado ya que al comer pocos hidratos pues los gastas rapido. Una vez adaptado te aseguro que no solo no pasa sino que es una gozada que aunque no comas en 24h no notas ni un solo vaiven de falta de energia, cansancio o mareo (salvo que no beba y me vaya a correr al sol)
> 
> Idem si no tomas apenas sal tampoco haciendo ayuno y tp tomas agua.
> 
> ...



No soy "nuevo" en esto de no pasarse con las harinas o hacer ayunos. Por eso me extraña que me dé esto ahora. Y tengo dudas de que sea por la alimentación, pero por preguntar...


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> No soy "nuevo" en esto de no pasarse con las harinas o hacer ayunos. Por eso me extraña que me dé esto ahora. Y tengo dudas de que sea por la alimentación, pero por preguntar...



Falta de sal? 

Sino yo seria sistematico. 

Analisis de sangre incluendo vitamina d

Lo mas habitual suele ser el sospecjoso habitual

Si no es pues medico

Animo


----------



## Cazarr (18 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Falta de sal?
> 
> Sino yo seria sistematico.
> 
> ...



Como pescados a menudo: salmón, sardinillas, atún, emperador o pez espada... no lo creo. Pero en cualquier caso, ¿hay forma de detectar si es falta de sodio a parte de una analítica?


----------



## individualina (18 Ene 2021)

Holas!
Dejo por aquí un pequeño recopilatorio de estudios serios sobre el ayuno intermitente:

El ayuno intermitente retiene mucha mas masa muscular que un enfoque tradicional de restricción calórica

Beneficios de la dieta que imita al ayuno (FMD) en distintas formas de vida

Reducción de síntomas de enfermedades inflamatorias y autoinmunes con la fasting mimicking diet

Fasting mimicking diet y esclerosis múltiple

Efectos del ayuno en los niveles de diversas hormonas

Beneficios del ayuno: regeneración del sistema, mejora cognitiva, etc.

La FMD y uno de sus beneficios contra el cáncer

El ayuno y el cáncer, aplicaciones clínicas

El ayuno como herramienta para provocar inanición en las células cancerígenas

La autofagia se inhibe por elevaciones de insulina

La autofagia se inhibe en presencia de aminoácidos

El café amplifica la autofagia

Las epigalocatequinas del té verde verde estimulan la autofagia hepática

El Jengibre promociona la autofagia

La cúrcuma induce la autofagia

La excesiva activación de los receptores de dulzor podría interferir con la autofagia

La vitamina D induce la autofagia

El receptor de vitamina D regula la autofagia en la glándula mamaria normal y en las células luminales del cáncer de mama

La melatonina induce la autofagia

El ayuno y el cáncer de colon

El ayuno aumenta la tolerancia a la radiación

Ayuno, resistencia al estrés y cáncer

El ayuno como complemento de la quimioterapia: 1 y 2

La FMD para prevenir y tratar enfermedades autoinmunes

La FMD y su aplicación contra la diabetes tipo 1

El ayuno frente a la esclerosis múltiple 1 y 2

La mayoría de los estudios de ayuno en días alternos resumidos en revisiones recientes muestran beneficios en términos de reducciones de peso , grasa corporal, colesterol sérico total y triglicéridos ,así como mejoras en la homeostasis de la glucosa

El ayuno potencia el sistema inmunológico

El ayuno reduce el apetito

El ayuno incrementa los niveles de energía por el aumento de noradrenalina

Ayuno intermitente y salud cerebral

Beneficios metabólicos del ayuno intermitente

El ayuno intermitente acelera el metabolismo

Ayuno intermitente como estrategia para mantener masa muscular y perder grasa: 1 y 2

Ayuno intermitente y su relación con el estado de ánimo , la depresión y el foco cognitivo: 1 y 2

Ayuno y ritmos circadianos afectando la calidad de vida

El ayuno intermitente 18/6 presenta innumerables beneficios relacionados con el reloj circadiano y la autofagia

Efectos del ayuno intermitente sobre la salud, el envejecimiento y las enfermedades

Efectividad del ayuno intermitente y la alimentación con restricción de tiempo en comparación con la restricción de energía continua para bajar de peso

Efectos del ayuno intermitente sobre el metabolismo de la glucosa y los lípidos

El ayuno induce la autofagia a nivel neuronal

Ayuno y sus efectos sobre la inflamación

El ayuno reduce los triglicéridos y mejora el perfil lipídico: 1, 2 y 3

El ayuno mejora la plasticidad neuronal

El ayuno reduce la resistencia a la insulina más que una restricción calórica tradicional

Comparativa sobre efectos de restricción calórica y ayuno intermitente sobre el peso corporal y marcadores de riesgo cardiometabólico en sujetos con sobrepeso u obesidad e hipertrigliceridemia leve a moderada

Efectos del ayuno prolongado en las células madre y el sistema inmune

Ayuno prolongado y efectos en células madre intestinales

Ayuno y autofagia neuronal profunda

Ayuno en días alternos protegen contra la inflamación y la fibrosis, disminuyendo el daño oxidativo

Ayuno intermitente y salud intestinal

Ayuno y riesgo de enfermedad arterial coronaria

Cambios en los niveles de Hormona de crecimiento durante el ayuno prolongado ( 48horas )

Autofagia y Cáncer


----------



## nief (19 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Como pescados a menudo: salmón, sardinillas, atún, emperador o pez espada... no lo creo. Pero en cualquier caso, ¿hay forma de detectar si es falta de sodio a parte de una analítica?



Si claro, pide que te la hagan. Yo lo miro eso y varios parametros mas:

hierro
sodio
potasio
calcio 
etc


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Ene 2021)

El puto genio, el que ha inventado una dieta que replica los efectos del ayuno y te cobra un ojo y un riñón por algo que podrías hacer tú gratis.


----------



## nief (19 Ene 2021)

Explicado lo que es el ayuno y por que es importante.

Ayuno intermitente = comer las mismas calorias pero en un periodo reducido de tiempo. No es no comer o comer menos calorias a la semana.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿habéis sentido MAREO en alguna ocasión por no comer?*
> 
> Yo casi siempre he hecho ayuno de forma natural porque desde que me levanto hasta que tengo hambre y como pasan varias horas. Puedo pasar muchas horas sin comer (y con hambre) sin resentirme demasiado.
> 
> ...



Que es eso de "pan torrado'?

Pd. Quiza al principio hace años cuando aun hacia 16/8 algun dia tenia un poco de bajon, pero muy al principio.

Ahora que como solo una vez al dia ni los dias machacado del curro me da bajon. El metabolismo de la grasa mejora año a año.


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ene 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Que es eso de "pan torrado'?



_... mi alimentación es bastante paleo. *(A PARTE)* Como pan torrado ..._

¿Mejor?

No soy puritano, no estoy gordo, no abuso y me gusta comer una tostada de pan con abundante aceite y tomate para acompañar.


----------



## rory (20 Ene 2021)

Llevo unos 15 años sin comer harinas, poco lácteo, haciendo ayuno de un modo inconsciente. La dieta paleo la conocí hace veinte años y ahí empezó el tema. 

El caso es que de vez en cuando como algún dulce, por darme una satisfacción ya que ni bebo, ni fumo y ya casi ni follo.

Ocurre que cuando estoy varios días sin probar dulce, hidratos o fruta, a eso de las 11 empieza un dolor de nuca y cabeza muy molesto, acompañado de malestar. Ni mareos ni otros síntomas. No suelo desayunar y mi cuerpo está acostumbrado a ayunar sin problemas.

No sé qué puede ser.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> _... mi alimentación es bastante paleo. *(A PARTE)* Como pan torrado ..._
> 
> ¿Mejor?
> 
> No soy puritano, no estoy gordo, no abuso y me gusta comer una tostada de pan con abundante aceite y tomate para acompañar.



Pues ya tienes la explicacion.

Tampoco he sido nunca puritano. Perdi 17 kilos en seis meses y ya me veia demasiado delgado. Empece a comer algo mas de patata y un bocata a la semana.

El dia despues del bocata tenia mas sensacion de hambre y el 16/8 no iba tan lucido.

Las cosas son como son, el pan pega un subidon de glucosa en sangre y en la bajada puedes tener sensaciones fuera de lo habitual con lowcarb.


----------



## Cazarr (20 Ene 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues ya tienes la explicacion.
> 
> Tampoco he sido nunca puritano. Perdi 17 kilos en seis meses y ya me veia demasiado delgado. Empece a comer algo mas de patata y un bocata a la semana.
> 
> ...



¿Insinúas que esos mareos son por comer *un poquito* de pan tostado? 

No. La cantidad es irrisoria en comparación con lo demás, no lo como todos los días y los mareos empezaron antes de hacerlo hábito semanal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (20 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Insinúas que esos mareos son por comer *un poquito* de pan tostado?
> 
> No. La cantidad es irrisoria en comparación con lo demás, no lo como todos los días y los mareos empezaron antes de hacerlo hábito semanal.



Pesa esa cantidad irrisoria y solo por curiosidad lo comentas.

Metiendome en berengenales a un celiaco le pueden dar problemas hasta las trazas de gluten. Y el problema sobre el control de glucemia lo puedes tener de antes y simplemente necesitas un reset total.

Yo he necesitado años para no notar cuando un dia me paso.


----------



## kikepm (20 Ene 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Insinúas que esos mareos son por comer *un poquito* de pan tostado?
> 
> No. La cantidad es irrisoria en comparación con lo demás, no lo como todos los días y los mareos empezaron antes de hacerlo hábito semanal.



Yo noto asma con cantidades ridículas de pan, procesados, bollería, azúcar...

Cantidades ínfimas me producen inflamación, el trigo especialmente.


----------



## Big_Lanister (20 Ene 2021)

Habéis notado algo o se ha comentado por el hilo el tema de los sueños? 

Hay varios productos que cuando los consumo en exceso, estos son, la bolleria, el café, los refrescos... Suelo terminar desarrollando parálisis del sueño en el peor de los casos, o microsueños. Mi teoría es que este tipo de alimentación me deja con un daño en el cuerpo de manera general, en el que este tiene que irse al estado más profundo del descanso para depurarse.


----------



## rory (20 Ene 2021)

rory dijo:


> Llevo unos 15 años sin comer harinas, poco lácteo, haciendo ayuno de un modo inconsciente. La dieta paleo la conocí hace veinte años y ahí empezó el tema.
> 
> El caso es que de vez en cuando como algún dulce, por darme una satisfacción ya que ni bebo, ni fumo y ya casi ni follo.
> 
> ...



Me autocito a ver si alguien me da alguna clave


----------



## piru (20 Ene 2021)

*Ketogenic Diet Reduces Inflammation and Improves Metabolic Regulation Resulting in Healthier, Happier Brains

La dieta cetogénica reduce la inflamación y mejora la regulación metabólica dando como resultado cerebros más saludables y felices.*

Interesante artículo lleno de enlaces a papers de calidac:
Ketone bodies as a therapeutic for Alzheimer’s disease


----------



## Ververemos (20 Ene 2021)

Mucha gente lo hace, al parecer. Una comida al día, lo llaman, "one meal a day" OMAD lo llaman los gringos, tiene muchos seguidores. Como norma, no como excepción para una fase especial de ayuno ni nada. 
No es mi caso, y mis conocimientos no dan para explicación de cómo, por qué, en qué situaciones no es recomendable etc... ya me quedo por aquí esperando, alguien te ampliará, seguro


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Solo entras en cetoacidosis si eres diabetico.

Si no lo eres y generas insulina normal, si ayunas entras en cetosis que no es lo mismo.

Yo llevo en cetosis ( salvo 1 dia a semana ) ya casi año y 3 meses y no he estado mejor en mi vida.


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Mucha gente lo hace, al parecer. Una comida al día, lo llaman, "one meal a day" OMAD lo llaman los gringos, tiene muchos seguidores. Como norma, no como excepción para una fase especial de ayuno ni nada.
> No es mi caso, y mis conocimientos no dan para explicación de cómo, por qué, en qué situaciones no es recomendable etc... ya me quedo por aquí esperando, alguien te ampliará, seguro




Ojo, omad (o comer 1 vez al dia o en un rango de 2-3 horas) no significa ingerir menos calorias sino las mismas.

Otro tema es hacer un ayuno donde literalmente reduces las calorias que comes a 0 o menos de 500

Luego esta el ayuno intermitente que seria algo asi como de 7 dias a la semana 1 (24h) no comer pero donde el nº de calorias totales a la semana se mantiene.

Y luego esta el time restricted feeding que es que comes en una ventana de horas especifica pero comes mismo nº de calorias. (16h sin comer y luego comes durante 8h)

Y direis a que viene eso? pues que mientras no comes el cuerpo no genera las hormonas relacionadas (normalmente insulina) y le obligas a tirar de reservas.

Yo hago 16-8 o incluso 20-4 ya que con una dieta cetogenica (que es basicamente grasa) acabas tan saciado que no soy capaz de comer 2 comidas porque una sola lleva muchas calorias ya (a pesar de que en volumen fisico es poco).

Si un dia hago dos comidas normales el dia siguiente es que no soy capaz de comer.

Y si hago una pues la otra es en plan pico algo y punto. Vamos que lo hago en plan, tengo hambre? como. No tengo hambre? no como.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Te contesto.

Yo ni miro las calorias. Me guio por el hambre que tenga, que lo suyo me ha costado despues de años comiendo hasta el limite fisico del estomago.
Que hago?Como mi primer plato. (como muy rapido ahora) paro un rato hablando con la pareja. 
Tengo mas hambre, me levanto voy a la cocina y como otro poco.
Espero otro poco, sigo con hambre? 
postre 
No tengo hambre? 
no como mas.

Y asi hago. Mi comida es muy calorica, pero muy poco volumen.

No tengo ningun problema de reflujo. MI comida consiste en grasa 70%, proteina 20% y verduras sin fibra. (evidentemente apenas nada de trigo, arroz o patatas.. vamos tan poco que ni salgo de cetosis)

Luego deposiciones, ya lo comente varias veces.

Voy cada 3 o 5 dias dependiendo de si he hecho ayunos.
No como fibra asi que mis deposiciones son blandas, densass (Se hunden.. que antes no era asi) y blandas (standard) que no dan dolor alguno al ir al baño (cosa que siempre siempre siempre antes tuve ese problema con muchos dolores)
Asi que si han cambiado para mejor en todos los sentidos.

Añadiria que 0 gases, 0 hinchazon de barriga.

Lo unico es que si he comido mucho tengo una sensacion bestial de saciedad que solo de pensar en comer me pongo malo. Solo me pasa por la cabeza que no vuelvo a comer en 2 dias! jeje

Saludos.

p.d. luego en general no te cuento lo bien que me siento claro


----------



## Blunae (21 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Habéis notado algo o se ha comentado por el hilo el tema de los sueños?
> 
> Hay varios productos que cuando los consumo en exceso, estos son, la bolleria, el café, los refrescos... Suelo terminar desarrollando parálisis del sueño en el peor de los casos, o microsueños. Mi teoría es que este tipo de alimentación me deja con un daño en el cuerpo de manera general, en el que este tiene que irse al estado más profundo del descanso para depurarse.



Una por aquí, que tiene los mismos síntomas. Estuve una temporada en la que dormía por la noche, desayunaba temprano (como a las seis de la mañana) y me volvía a acostar. Pues en ese intervalo en el que volvía a dormir, tenía parálisis de sueño. También me ha pasado en las siestas, y siempre me ocurre después de comer altas cantidades de carbohidratos. Muy bueno no puede ser.


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Pues te digo las grasas que no tomo y ejemplos de las que si.

No tomo nada uqe lleve grasas vegetales (vamos industriales)

Ejemplo: girasol, palma etc. (las que llevan los procesados)

Cuales si?
Saturadas
Pues, las saturadas de leche (mantequilla, nata, queso etc) carne (grasa de cerdo, o del animal que sea). Nunca proteina limpia

Monoinsaturadas.
Aceite de oliva virgen extra siempre
.
Poliinsaturadas: 
Frutos secos solo almendras y nueces
todo tipo de pescados, cuanto mas grasos mejor.

No se si eso responde a tu pregunta.

Simplemente le hago ascos a las industriales que en ingles se llaman PUFAS.

Es que ni el atun en aceite de girasol ni ningun procesado (que estan llenos pero llenos de verdad de acieites de estos)

La coña es que estos se oxidan rapido y luego te joden por dentro. Piensa que de la grasa que comes tu cuerpo la usa como ladrillos para construirse y al oxidarse rapido pues las celulas crean sus bareras lipidicas con errores. 
Y al oxidarse pues... aumenta inflamacion y no te cuento como quedan las arterias.


Con esto mis datos otra vez:

hdl 73
Trigliceridos alrededor de 80-110 dependiendo de la estacion.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Una por aquí, que tiene los mismos síntomas. Estuve una temporada en la que dormía por la noche, desayunaba temprano (como a las seis de la mañana) y me volvía a acostar. Pues en ese intervalo en el que volvía a dormir, tenía parálisis de sueño. También me ha pasado en las siestas, y siempre me ocurre después de comer altas cantidades de carbohidratos. Muy bueno no puede ser.



A mi lo que me pasaba es que ante ciertas comidas (muy al final y debo ser muy sensible a la insulina) pues literalmente me dormia. Me entraba un sopor tal que me daba igual si estaba en una cafeteria disco que me dormia.
Lo peor? pues pasta, cerveza. Combo perfecto para ser imposible no dormirme.

Daba igual, si conducia, si trabajaba si estaba de copas o de compras. Un dia me dormi de pie mientras esperaba a que mi pareja saliese del probador....

Un agobio que flipas.

Otro sintoma era que si cenaba pasta luego en cama era un horno, un calor insoportable.

Hace año y 3 meses que no ha vuelto a pasar. 

Nada de sueño durante el momento en que despierto hasta que llega la hora de meterme en cama, estuve muy desesperado por esto 

Saludos.


----------



## Blunae (21 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> A mi lo que me pasaba es que ante ciertas comidas (muy al final y debo ser muy sensible a la insulina) pues literalmente me dormia. Me entraba un sopor tal que me daba igual si estaba en una cafeteria disco que me dormia.
> Lo peor? pues pasta, cerveza. Combo perfecto para ser imposible no dormirme.
> 
> Daba igual, si conducia, si trabajaba si estaba de copas o de compras. Un dia me dormi de pie mientras esperaba a que mi pareja saliese del probador....
> ...



Yo llevo desde Marzo con ayuno intermitente y lowcarb. 
La calidad de vida que tengo ahora es incomparable a la que tenía. Y ojo, no hablo de pérdida de peso, pesaba 50 kilos y sigo igual (en kilos, porque si he notado que tengo menos inflamación y un poquito más fibrada). 
Pero tengo una energía que hacía años que no notaba, duermo mucho mejor y no tengo cansancio durante el día, no me pesa el cuerpo.
Nada de hambre, hago dos comidas (20/4)

Saludos a ti también


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Yo llevo desde Marzo con ayuno intermitente y lowcarb.
> La calidad de vida que tengo ahora es incomparable a la que tenía. Y ojo, no hablo de pérdida de peso, pesaba 50 kilos y sigo igual (en kilos, porque si he notado que tengo menos inflamación y un poquito más fibrada).
> Pero tengo una energía que hacía años que no notaba, duermo mucho mejor y no tengo cansancio durante el día, no me pesa el cuerpo.
> Nada de hambre, hago dos comidas (20/4)
> ...



Yo igual.

Yo empece con 80kg llegue a bajar a 70 y ahora estoy en 74 estables.

Diferencia? pues primero perdi muchisimo volumen y luego grasa abdominal tanta que todos los pantalones me servia

Ahora he aumentado 4kg pero ninguno en la zona de la barriga y lo unico que noto es mas musculo por todas partes (el ejercicio algo tuvo que ver)

Tambien me siento genial.


Creo que hacen falta mas testimonios de gente que nos lee y que no participa nunca pero que podiais entrar y comentar brevemente vuestro caso.

De donde partiais,
Como estais ahora
Que cambiasteis
Como os sentis


Animaos y aportad vuestros casos/ejemplos.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Blunae (21 Ene 2021)

No creo que sea un tema de absorción el reflujo, simplemente tienes que darle tiempo a tu cuerpo para que se adapte después de tantos años de alimentación farinácea. 
Si ves que sigues con molestias, hay enzimas (amilasa, lipasa y proteasa que te pueden ayudar a la digestión de los alimentos) o suplementos (como la alcachofa, que ayudan a la vesícula a la digestión de las grasas). 
El tema de las deposiciones es normal, antes era un reloj, todos los días después del desayuno; ahora voy más trastornada con ese tema, pero sin llegar a estreñimiento ni nada parecido.


----------



## nief (21 Ene 2021)

Cuando uno empieza dieta keto y antes quizas no comia tan alegremente grasas y muchos hidratos, lo que suele ocurrir es que el cuerpo empieza a utilizar la bilis por primera vez. 
Si no se utilizo mucho, nocomiendo muchas grasas por el tipico low fat/bajo en grasas, pues la vesicula suele estar bien llenita de bilis y de repente empieza a soltarse y eso diluye/engrasa bien los intestinos y suele provocar al ppio diarrera incluso. Lo he visto con muchos compañeros.

El tema es que si la gente no come grasa(recordar que estamos diseñados para hacerlo) pues al final esa bilis cristaliza en la vesicula y al final acaba extirpandose.

Cuanta gente que abusa de hidratos durante años, acaba casi diabetico y con problemas de vesicula (piedras o quitandoles la vesicula).


Yo recomiendo ir a un endocrino y un analisis al ppio del proceso (y una foto de esas en el espejo) para ver de donde partimos y luego ir comparando los cambios

Muchas gracias por el aporte y mucho animo.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (21 Ene 2021)

Gastroscopia manda:

Sobre el reflujo, por experiencia familiar, antes de hacer nada hay que descartar cualquier problema mecánico del hiato, cardias, etc. 

En el caso que conozco después de dar mil vueltas, incluso esotéricas, la solución fue una gastroscopia por lo privado (550€). Diagnóstico: cardias laxo leve. Tratamiento: bicarbonato. Y a vivir que son dos días.


----------



## Balistica (21 Ene 2021)

Que opináis de las patatas?


----------



## rory (22 Ene 2021)

Balistica dijo:


> Que opináis de las patatas?



Que son puro almidón y que las solanáceas provocan problemas autoinmunes.


----------



## rory (22 Ene 2021)

rory dijo:


> Llevo unos 15 años sin comer harinas, poco lácteo, haciendo ayuno de un modo inconsciente. La dieta paleo la conocí hace veinte años y ahí empezó el tema.
> 
> El caso es que de vez en cuando como algún dulce, por darme una satisfacción ya que ni bebo, ni fumo y ya casi ni follo.
> 
> ...



A nadie más le ha pasado?

La avena tiene un índice glucémico alto? La tomo para saciarme ya que hay días que me quedo con hambre.

Mi problema es que hago también una dieta baja en histamina y eso me limita muchísimo lo que puedo comer. No como cerdo, poca carne roja, poco pescado azul, nada de conservas, nada de café, cacao, grasas limitadas también... En general lo que como son alimentos livianos que llenan poco. Es muy efectivo para evitar histaminosis pero un engorro ya que siempre tengo hambre. Sí limitas hidratos y limitas grasas y proteínas, pues te quedan los vegetales, ya que las frutas tienen mucho azúcar.

Tampoco como arroz, patatas, etc.

En fin, es una putada de alimentación


----------



## individualina (22 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> De donde partiais,
> Como estais ahora
> Que cambiasteis
> Como os sentis



Wenas, dejo aquí mi experiencia (sorry por el tocho):

Yo partía de toda una vida de yonkismo con el dulce, con pájaras y antojos a las pocas horas de comer, carnes blandas (1'72m y unos 67kg) y poca masa muscular...
Era una auténtica yonki del chocolate!!

Entonces a mi padre le diagnosticaron diabetes. Fue hace unos años.

Mi madre siempre ha tenido sobrepeso y toda la vida la he conocido haciendo dietas (absurdas, ahora lo sé). Mi hermano se levanta a las 3 de la mañana para comerse unos macarrones porque hace bici (dice que su nutricionista se lo aconseja, pero tiene sobrepeso). Mi padre desde que tiene diabetes ya no tiene sobrepeso y se ha quedado como un pajarito, pero tiene pánico a las grasas, come fatal y tira de metformina que da gusto ...se le está empezando a ir la cabeza (algún problemilla de memoria que estoy convencida de que es porque no come grasas).

En fin, que vivo muy lejos de mi familia pero viendo de dónde vengo sé que no quiero eso para mí ni diabetes para mi futuro.

Como no me creí eso que le decía el médico de que "tener diabetes es normal con la edad" empecé a investigar y di con el libro La Revolución Dietética del Dr Atkins, el cual había comprado mi madre hace por lo menos treinta años...

Me lo leí y como me parecía demasiado bonito para ser verdad me dije, pues voy a probarlo.

Simplemente corté con los hidratos simples.
El primer día me moría por un poquito de chocolate... El segundo día no tuve sueño después de comer, cosa rara. El tercero me desperté de un salto por la mañana (y sigo igual). El cuarto entré en cetosis y me mantuve así un tiempo... No me podía creer la sed que tenía. Flipaba porque por primera vez en mi vida podía comer sin sentir hambre e iba perdiendo tocino y ganando en vitalidad.

Los primeros meses de la dieta me leía las etiquetas en el súper y me indignada porque tooooodo lleva azúcar, me pasaba mucho rato haciendo la compra al principio y yo creo que los vigilantes me miraban raro 
Ahora ya sé qué comprar y qué comer y no me cuesta nada.
Tampoco me tientan los dulces como antes, nada que ver.

Ahora, si un día me apetece pues me como un helado, o un arroz con leche ...o unos espagueti, o unas patatas asadas con limón de acompañamiento. Pero eso pasa en momentos muuy puntuales, ocasiones especiales que llamo.

El aguacate y el AOVE son mis amigos.
Y el erititrol con el café de la mañana.

Y seguí leyendo... para entender, aprendiendo a comprar, organizándome la alimentación para simplificarme la vida...
Encontré este hilo (la parte I), no entro demasiado en el foro, pero lo sigo.
Me lo he tomado con mucha calma... Más adelante decidí incorporar ejercicio a mi vida (para desconectar, pero también para ganar algo de masa muscular, que creo que casi ni tenía).

Hace ya un tiempo que estoy sobre los 57-58kg con masa muscular suficiente (vamos, que no tengo el culo como un flan), hace tres años que no pillo un resfriado (y dos que no me hago una analítica, ya sé que toca pero me da pereza pq estaba todo bien entonces)... Llevo con este tipo de alimentación casi 6 años con algún descanso (alguna semana puntual de vacaciones, algún capricho) y a mis 4X añazos nunca me he sentido mejor.

PS- Añado para el forero que preguntaba por las deposiciones que hago "caca" cada día y aproximadamente a la misma hora


----------



## nief (22 Ene 2021)

-----------
Simplemente corté con los hidratos simples.
El primer día me moría por un poquito de chocolate... El segundo día no tuve sueño después de comer, cosa rara. El tercero me desperté de un salto por la mañana (y sigo igual). El cuarto entré en cetosis y me mantuve así un tiempo... No me podía creer la sed que tenía. Flipaba porque por primera vez en mi vida podía comer sin sentir hambre e iba perdiendo tocino y ganando en vitalidad.

Los primeros meses de la dieta me leía las etiquetas en el súper y me indignada porque tooooodo lleva azúcar, me pasaba mucho rato haciendo la compra al principio y yo creo que los vigilantes me miraban raro, jajaja
Ahora ya sé qué comprar y qué comer y no me cuesta nada.
Tampoco me tientan los dulces como antes, nada que ver.
----------------

Joder has descrito casi a la perfeccion mi caso solo que yo no fue de un dia para otro fue a lo largo de unos meses hasta que llegue a ese punto.

Lo del supermercado es tal cual me paso a mi.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo pues pocos casos hay y a veces uno se siente un poco bicho raro (a pensar de sentirse uno tan tan bien)

Veo que llevas 6 años.

Grandisimo aporte.


----------



## individualina (22 Ene 2021)

Gracias!
Todavía me miran como si estuviese en una secta 

Recuerdo cuando empecé, que tuve una amplia conversación con mis padres acerca de la alimentación que le había prescrito el médico a mi padre (con pan, pasta, arroz, fruta de postre, en fin...) y les advertí de que no iban bien así, les di unas pautas, les expliqué... Nada!
Mi madre entonces no tenía diabetes.

El año pasado diagnosticaron también a mi madre con diabetes 2. Un "te lo dije" pasó por mi mente cuando me enteré, pero me callé.
Mi hermano es un año menor que yo y ya ha coqueteado con las estatinas por colesterol y unas subidas de la tensión que tuvo hace un par de años... Sé que irá por el mismo camino, pero ya no intento convencerles de nada, porque según ellos son rarezas mías.

De comer, macarrones, después pescado con ensalada acompañado de pan blanco pero eso sí, si hay un dulce de postre estará hecho con edulcorante o si no hay, un par de rodajitas de piña, unas mandarinas, un yogur de limón o lo que sea. De cena, del estilo pero sólo un plato y postre ...y así van tirando.

Es asombroso cómo ignoran cualquier otra cosa que no sea lo que les dice su "autoridad sanitaria", a pesar de ver en mí los cambios cuando voy a visitarles un par de veces al año. Concluyo que prefieren no saber. No les interesa tomar responsabilidad por su salud, y eso es muy triste. Pero bueno, el 90% de la gente hace eso mismo, ellos sabrán.
Buen finde!

....
Edito para añadir que normalmente hago una comida al día (preferentemente la cena) y sólo un café con nata por las mañanas. Casi el OMAD ese, que no sabía ni que se llamaba así. No entra más porque no hay hambre.


----------



## nief (22 Ene 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Gracias!
> Todavía me miran como si estuviese en una secta
> 
> Recuerdo cuando empecé, que tuve una amplia conversación con mis padres acerca de la alimentación que le había prescrito el médico a mi padre (con pan, pasta, arroz, fruta de postre, en fin...) y les advertí de que no iban bien así, les di unas pautas, les expliqué... Nada!
> ...




A ver pasa ahora con el covid. La gente mata por no cambiar nada.

Hay que llevar mascarilla sobretodo en sitios cerrados para que no pase X.

Pues no escuchan.

Con esto pasa igual. Si tienen qeu cambiar algo pues es casi imposible.

yo con mis padres llevo meses y meses. 

Mi madre me hizo algo de caso y de golpe perdio 10kg y en la analitica salio todo muy bien. Tg bajos, hadl bastante alto. dejo de tomar casi todas las pastillas (la del colesterol le costo muchisimo dejarla, tienen miedo)

Mi padre me oye pero no me escucha, tiene sindrome metabolico seguro lo que pasa es que como hace mucho ejercicio y las patatas lo pierden. Pero bueno poco a poco.

Al menos me escuchan y yo poco a poco les voy convenciendo (tienen tambien miedo al covid).

Pero lo que no hago es insistir a quien no quiere oir. La informacino esta ahi y esta bien divulgarla pero cada uno es dueño de si mismo.


----------



## nief (22 Ene 2021)

individualina dijo:


> ....
> Edito para añadir que normalmente hago una comida al día (preferentemente la cena) y sólo un café con nata por las mañanas. Casi el OMAD ese, que no sabía ni que se llamaba así. No entra más porque no hay hambre.




Joer idem. Yo hago exactamente esto. Cena y cafe con nata liquida (y lo bueno que esta)


----------



## nief (22 Ene 2021)

Añado el caso de mi pareja.

Mi pareja, cuando yo reduje a 0 el consumo de hidratos y procesados (y por ende empece a comer bien haciendo la comida), si que bajo de peso. Pero una barbaridad.

Yo debi bajar eso 6-8kg, pero ella bajo el triple por lo menos.

Ella no es low carb para nada de echo me miraba raro peero es muy vaga y si yo cambio mi forma de comer pues ella un poco tambien. Como dejamos de hacer pasta tan a menudo y arroz y cualquier comida no sana pues ella tampoco lo comia.

Tambien al mismo tiempo lo que hice fue si comprarle postres pero postres bien hechos (nada de bolleria industrial ni gominolas ni marranadas). Que queria un pastel pues un pastel (con su mantequilla azucar y grasas animales)

Pues en el mismo tiempo que yo ha bajado mucho pero mucho en volumen y en peso. Tanto que nos encontramos en pandemia que aun bajo mas y no tenia nada uqe ponerse y no podiamos comprar ropa! 
Se acabo poniendo pantalones de hace 20 años!! 



Añado.

Ella no come ni ensaladas ni fruta tampoco (3 piezas al mes si me apuras). Ahora bien si come pescado 3 veces por semana, pasta 1 vez al mes, patatas varias veces por semana y trigo tambien come.

Como luego yo empece a hacer ayuno pues ella hace como yo tb, cena bien y a mediodia pica algo y de desayuno un cafe con leche (sin azucar).



Con esto quiero decir que se puede comer normal, ella no tiene ningun problema de sindrome metabolico ni nada, adelgazar y estar bien. Simplemente comiendo no procesados y ayunando de hidratos de carbono desde 22h hasta las 15h y con 0 ejercicio.
Ella si que no ha hecho nada de nada de nada de ejercicio. Asi esta que tiene el mismo musculo que antes.

Que note adicional en su caso?
una estabilidad emocional brutal que antes no tenia
y que tiene el tipo que tenia con 20 años

Saludos.


----------



## adonis1 (22 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> A mi lo que me pasaba es que ante ciertas comidas (muy al final y debo ser muy sensible a la insulina) pues literalmente me dormia. Me entraba un sopor tal que me daba igual si estaba en una cafeteria disco que me dormia.
> Lo peor? pues pasta, cerveza. Combo perfecto para ser imposible no dormirme.
> 
> Daba igual, si conducia, si trabajaba si estaba de copas o de compras. Un dia me dormi de pie mientras esperaba a que mi pareja saliese del probador....
> ...




Joder lo del horno por la noche me pasa a mí, literalmente parezco un radiador

Y lo del sueño después de las comidas, si meto muchos hidratos, aunque sean buenos. Con pasta y cerveza ya es una pasada, no puedo ni conducir


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

Para que sea ayuno intermitente son 16h sin nada de hidratos de carbono. Tp vale nos edulcorantes pues desencadenan insulina

Cafe con nata liquida vale
Te con nata

No vale leche ya q tb lleva azucar. La galactosa


Saludos


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

adonis1 dijo:


> Joder lo del horno por la noche me pasa a mí, literalmente parezco un radiador
> 
> Y lo del sueño después de las comidas, si meto muchos hidratos, aunque sean buenos. Con pasta y cerveza ya es una pasada, no puedo ni conducir



Eso es el chute de insulina bestial. Asi empieza


----------



## Ververemos (23 Ene 2021)

Puedes probar quizá Asghawanda, en herbolarios o por Internet la encuentras; yo la he tomado como antiagobio, y me fue bien, y sí me hacía dormir más profundo - aunque no era lo que buscaba no me vino mal. 

Las primeras veces, las dos o tres primeras solo, me hizo un efecto quizá más fuerte un poco extraño (no desagradable). 

Otros hablan de melatonina, no la he probado pero me cuentan que va bien para conciliar el sueño.


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

Vitamina d y agua con sal.

Seguramente no estaras tomando sal suficiente.

Recuerda que al quitarde de hidratos tu cuerpo elimina agua y mucha sal las primeras semanas.

No tomar sal no te hara daño el cuerpo la expulsa facilmente si no la necesita

A ese periodo se le conoce como Gripe keto.

Por otro lado deficit de vitamina D puede tener ese efecto.


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

Pues si, todo edulcorante. A ver el paladar cuando detecta sabor dulce pues... es como cuando hueles comida rica y las tripas se preparan.

Que pasa que si no eres insulino resistente pues tp pasa nada. 

Ahora bien hay estudios que han probado que si mezclas hidratos (patatas fritas) con edulcorantes si hay efectos metabolicos peors que si no lo tomases.

Yo por lo pronto los limito mucho. En mi caso.

saludos.


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

A ver cuando pasas a low carb pues puedes acabar perdiendo 3 litros de agua ( por 1 kg de glucogeno) ahi es cuando ves esa caida bestial de peso al ppio.

Esa caida bestial arrastra muchas sales por eso digo de suplementar con sal ahi al ppio (idem si haces ayunos largos)

Si comes en plan no procesados piensa que esta no consumiendo apenas sal!! todos los procesados lleva bastante sal y en ese caso apenas la consumes.

(en la antiguedad la sal era muy preciada.. no habia procesados)


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2021)

Lo que tu quieras que haga la misma funcion.

Yo uso la sal esa rosa que trae todo tipo de eletrolitos y es menos salada.

Cuando hago ayuno ese agua con sal entra que no veas mi cuerpo la devora.


----------



## piru (23 Ene 2021)

Estos tiene barra libre de sal. Toda la que quieran para estar sanos. Y en la naturaleza es lo mismo, los bichos salvajes se vuelven locos por encontrar sal.


----------



## sada (23 Ene 2021)

que opináis de hacer una dieta sin gluten?? estoy pensando en reducirlo

comer todo sin arroz, pasta, uf me cuesta ...hoy comí un estupendo arroz con bogavante.


----------



## Ververemos (23 Ene 2021)

En cierto modo a mi me pasó. Lo de perder demasiado peso, un poco más de la cuenta, al pasar a prescindir de pan y pasta, hace unos pocos años. No sabía con qué sustituir el pan. Probé cosas como sustituirlo por lechuga, y fatal, no me gustó nada el sabor rollito de lechuga y sobrasada. 
He probado un poco el tema carnivorismo y le veo la ventaja de que aumentas rápido de cuerpo, de musculatura y fuerza digo, te dan hasta ganas de hacer ejercicio. Además puestos a derribar dogmas y creencias, que no quede títere con cabeza, nos toman el pelo. Por probar, digo. 
En cualquier caso con verduras o sin ellas lo complicado para mí es aumentar la ingesta de grasas. He intentado con mayonesa, pero si uso aceite bueno virgen extra no me espesa, no emulsiona (con refinado si, como siempre, muy fácil con la batidora). 
De sales y eso ni idea, compro últimamente sal marina y no sabía que la sal rosa fuera fuente equilibrada de electrolitos (y he tomado nota porque algo debo de tener mal: el agua con bicarbonato me tranquiliza, esto la verdad lo observé por casualidad y me sorprendió mucho; el citrato de potasio también. El magnesio si embargo que se supone que andamos todos escasos de él, me atonta un poco (si, lo que me faltaba... ) y la infusión salud y bienestar, con tila y naranja, me pone de muy mal humor, literal, de muy mala leche).


----------



## Ververemos (23 Ene 2021)

No es por la obesidad. Aparte de que, bueno, dicen, que hay un tipo de obesos delgados (un montón de grasa visceral desproporcionada, pero contenida en un cuerpo medianamente esbelto, no desparramada) 

Muchos entramos en esta dieta motivados por mejorar "salud y bienestar", por evitar problemas futuros que vemos en nuestro entorno, porque vimos cortar las barbas del vecino vaya. En plan preventivo, y enfadados por las monsergas oficiales que nos joden la salud, no necesariamente por exceso de kilos. Los efectos en estado de ánimo son muy rápidos, bienestar y casi euforia, por la sorpresa que te llevas de estar funcionando con otros engranajes, y mucho mejor. 
Por eso persistimos, intentando afinar aún más, si el primer paso ya movió tanto igual se puede o se debe dar alguno más, depende, claro, de cada uno.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Mucha gente lo hace, al parecer. Una comida al día, lo llaman, "one meal a day" OMAD lo llaman los gringos, tiene muchos seguidores. Como norma, no como excepción para una fase especial de ayuno ni nada.
> No es mi caso, y mis conocimientos no dan para explicación de cómo, por qué, en qué situaciones no es recomendable etc... ya me quedo por aquí esperando, alguien te ampliará, seguro



Con los años semiayuno que no cuesta nada y dieta lowcarb al final se orbita sin darse cuenta a comer solo una vez al dia.

Si te lanzas a saco sin un largo tiempo comiendo bien casi seguro que la cagas. 

El metabolismo se adapta con mucho tiempo, no es buena idea obligarse.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Yo llevo desde Marzo con ayuno intermitente y lowcarb.
> La calidad de vida que tengo ahora es incomparable a la que tenía. Y ojo, no hablo de pérdida de peso, pesaba 50 kilos y sigo igual (en kilos, porque si he notado que tengo menos inflamación y un poquito más fibrada).
> Pero tengo una energía que hacía años que no notaba, duermo mucho mejor y no tengo cansancio durante el día, no me pesa el cuerpo.
> Nada de hambre, hago dos comidas (20/4)
> ...



Dos no seran, sera una comida larga.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Ene 2021)

Lo tuyo es un ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer. Empezais la casa por el tejado.

Con la lowcarb o paleo te quitaras los kilos de mas en unos seis meses.

Le das tiempo tu cuerpo a adaptarse y te quitas el sobrepeso.

Las prisas no suelen dar buenos resultados. Algun dia te sentiras chungo y lo tiras todo por la borda.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Añado el caso de mi pareja.
> 
> Mi pareja, cuando yo reduje a 0 el consumo de hidratos y procesados (y por ende empece a comer bien haciendo la comida), si que bajo de peso. Pero una barbaridad.
> 
> ...



HACKLIFE BRVTAL


----------



## nief (24 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de hacer una dieta sin gluten?? estoy pensando en reducirlo
> 
> comer todo sin arroz, pasta, uf me cuesta ...hoy comí un estupendo arroz con bogavante.



El arroz no tiene gluten


----------



## nief (24 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> No es por la obesidad. Aparte de que, bueno, dicen, que hay un tipo de obesos delgados (un montón de grasa visceral desproporcionada, pero contenida en un cuerpo medianamente esbelto, no desparramada)
> 
> Muchos entramos en esta dieta motivados por mejorar "salud y bienestar", por evitar problemas futuros que vemos en nuestro entorno, porque vimos cortar las barbas del vecino vaya. En plan preventivo, y enfadados por las monsergas oficiales que nos joden la salud, no necesariamente por exceso de kilos. Los efectos en estado de ánimo son muy rápidos, bienestar y casi euforia, por la sorpresa que te llevas de estar funcionando con otros engranajes, y mucho mejor.
> Por eso persistimos, intentando afinar aún más, si el primer paso ya movió tanto igual se puede o se debe dar alguno más, depende, claro, de cada uno.




ESe tipo de obesidad era el mio.

Comer grasas es lo mas facil.

Ya puse la lista arriba.

Que le pasa? pues que implica comer menos, muuuuucho menos. No puedes ni de coña hacer 3 comidas al dia 7 dias a la semana. Ni siquiera 2 al dia todos los dias.

Una dieta low carb o keto, aun haciendo ejercicio, es imposible hacer 3 comidas al dia.

Intentadlo y me contais que tal va.

Aborreces la comida, estas todo el dia pensando en no comer te lo juro! algo nunca visto, cuando antes era al reves.


----------



## piru (24 Ene 2021)

Son lo mismo. Toda la sal es marina. No existen "fábricas" de sal artificial, la sal se extrae por evaporación de agua salada, normalmente marina que es la más abundante, o de minas de sal que son antiguos depósitos marinos, como la famosa sal del Himalaya. La única diferencia es el refinado, a la sal refinada le quitan todas las impurezas, la muelen más fino y le añaden un antiaglomerante para que se pueda dosificar mejor. A las "marinas" las dejan como están para dar el pego y venderlas más caras, pero básicamente son lo mismo.

"No obstante, la conclusión principal que obtuvieron los especialistas es que no se encontraron diferencias entre el producto común y las marcas gastronómicas de sal de roca y sal marina." 

Sal común vs. sal marina


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (24 Ene 2021)

Hola ¿podrías por favor corroborar eso que dices? enlazando al estudio o al paper médico donde lo hayas leído, me interesa.

Bill.


----------



## Blunae (25 Ene 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Dos no seran, sera una comida larga.



Dos hago. A las ocho de la mañana y a las once.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Ene 2021)

Aqui no se viene a comer proteina en polvo y tampoco a comer menos para adelgazar.


----------



## sada (25 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> El arroz no tiene gluten



lo sé, por eso digo, en una dieta sin azúcar ni harinas ni hidratos, no debes de comer arroz, etc..y me cuesta
por eso pensaba en dejar el gluten, noto que si tomo pan de centeno por ejemplo o pan de aldea me hincha mucho...no sé algo no me sienta del todo bien.

Por otro lado leo a los expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no debes de dejar el gluten...


----------



## nief (25 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> lo sé, por eso digo, en una dieta sin azúcar ni harinas ni hidratos, no debes de comer arroz, etc..y me cuesta
> por eso pensaba en dejar el gluten, noto que si tomo pan de centeno por ejemplo o pan de aldea me hincha mucho...no sé algo no me sienta del todo bien.
> 
> Por otro lado leo a los expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no debes de dejar el gluten...



Igual es la fibra y el gluten

Yo hice pruebas. 

Quite todos los hodratos primero 

Y luego reintroduje por semanas 

Arroz bien
Patatas buen
Trigo mal
Fibra hinchazon

Asi q tuve la respuesta

Un poco de trigo de vez wn cuando o algo de fibra bien

Asi que...

En mi caso la fibra me da gases. Hinchazon y estrenhimiento

Llevo 1 anho en la gloria. Si algun dia quiero me tomo un arroz. Algo de empanada. Unas patatillas. Pero ocasionalmente y poco

Saludoa


----------



## nief (25 Ene 2021)

Exceso de proteina?


No sera una dieta dunkan o atkings

La dieta keto no lleva mas proteina q una dieta normal


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Ene 2021)

Exceso de proteína, el que me cuelga en la cecina.

Para empezar, debido al proceso de gluconeogénesis con la proteína en exceso en la dieta, si te pasas de proteínas NO ESTARÁS EN CETOSIS.

Una cetosis nutricional se logra estando dentro del triángulo NK, que va más o menos desde los 0% carbos 20% protes hasta los 10% carbos 10% protes. Más proteínas, y salvo que seas una mula de gimnasio (la proteína que se procesa en glucosa es la que le "sobra" al cuerpo tras las necesidades de reparación y crecimiento del tejido), de cetosis nasti de plasti.

Si con un 20% de tu dieta en proteínas te petan los riñones, reclama al fabricante (YOURMOMtm INC.) 
Para todo lo demás, COME MÁS GRASA, COÑO, que luego estamos todos con los niveles de vitaminas liposolubles por el manto (o sea, unos 33 km por debajo del suelo).


----------



## sada (26 Ene 2021)

que opináis de lo que se lee x ahí a expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no se debería de dejar el gluten...?

alguien x aquí que haga dieta sg y sus beneficios??


----------



## Ververemos (26 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de lo que se lee x ahí a expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no se debería de dejar el gluten...?
> 
> alguien x aquí que haga dieta sg y sus beneficios??




Pregunta esos expertos que qué es exactamente lo que nos aporta el gluten, como para hacer esa recomendación de no abandonarlo.

Otros, también expertos, dicen que la celiaquia es la punta del iceberg de los daños que puede llegar a causar el gluten; hay por ahí varios test de sensibilidad al gluten, en los que muchos dan positivo, sin ser celiacos

El riesgo de "dejar el gluten" es cero, los beneficios, hay expertos que dicen que los hay. 

Se puede hacer la prueba, el riesgo es cero.

Pero sin buscar productos comerciales "sin gluten", más bien dando un vuelco a nuestra manera de comer.

Mientras los expertos discuten. 

No me veo con nivel como para para entrar en exponer todo ese tema de la sensibilidad al gluten...


----------



## sada (26 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Pregunta esos expertos que qué es exactamente lo que nos aporta el gluten, como para hacer esa recomendación de no abandonarlo.
> 
> Otros, también expertos, dicen que la celiaquia es la punta del iceberg de los daños que puede llegar a causar el gluten; hay por ahí varios test de sensibilidad al gluten, en los que muchos dan positivo, sin ser celiacos
> 
> ...



bueno en mi caso si he comprado alguna cosa sin gluten, por ejemplo pasta. pero para comer poco y de vez en cuando


----------



## nief (26 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Pregunta esos expertos que qué es exactamente lo que nos aporta el gluten, como para hacer esa recomendación de no abandonarlo.
> 
> Otros, también expertos, dicen que la celiaquia es la punta del iceberg de los daños que puede llegar a causar el gluten; hay por ahí varios test de sensibilidad al gluten, en los que muchos dan positivo, sin ser celiacos
> 
> ...



hola,

Yo creo que hay un % de la gente que si tiene problemas con el gluten.

Lo que pasa es algo parecido como con el azucar.

Que si tomas una cantidad "razonable" pues nunca tendras problema.


El problema viene cuando consumes gluten o azucar continuamente en cantidades.

Yo ahora que he dejado ambas me doy cuenta de la cantidad de azucar y gluten (trigo) que tiene la comida. Vamos que hay que hacer esfuerzos por no comerlo o comer una cantidad razonable (mi pareja come azucar y trigo pero mucho mucho menos ya que yo no lo tomo, pero una cantidad que considero razonable o sana)

Asi que a la larga el consumo de azucar te jode y el de gluten lo mismo porque son dos sustancias que tienen efectos en el cuerpo.

Y si el gluten tiene muchos mas efectos de los que se conoce en el cuerpo al igual que el azucar.

Saludos.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> que opináis de lo que se lee x ahí a expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no se debería de dejar el gluten...?
> 
> alguien x aquí que haga dieta sg y sus beneficios??



En el 99% de la historia de la Humanidad hemos comido sin gluten. 

Aún estoy esperando alguna evidencia medio sólida que indique la necesidad de ingerir gluten.


----------



## kepaxa (27 Ene 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> En el 99% de la historia de la Humanidad hemos comido sin gluten.
> 
> Aún estoy esperando alguna evidencia medio sólida que indique la necesidad de ingerir gluten.



Pero qué subnormal eres charnego de mierda. Eres ignorante y paleto hasta la náusea.



sada dijo:


> que opináis de lo que se lee x ahí a expertos que dicen que si no tiene una celiaquía diagnosticada no se debería de dejar el gluten...?
> 
> alguien x aquí que haga dieta sg y sus beneficios??



Eso lo dicen porque para diagnosticarte la celiaquía o la intolerancia tienes que seguir comiendo gluten por si acaso. Te dicen que no lo suspendas antes de hacerte las pruebas, que pueden ser de sangre o una biopsia, pero necesitan que lo sigas comiendo para detectarlo.

Por lo demás, el gluten no es necesario para nada, ni ningún cereal, ni el azúcar ni la leche ni nada. Se puede prescindir de todos los alimentos si comes otros.


----------



## Ververemos (27 Ene 2021)

kepaxa dijo:


> Pero qué subnormal



No te metas con la gente. Aquí venimos como a un abrevadero todo tipo de fauna y pelaje, tu y yo incluidos. 
Por otro lado me gusta la explicación que das a Sada sobre el porqué de la recomendación de no dejar de tomar gluten, le das un contexto que no conocía.


----------



## kepaxa (27 Ene 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> No te metas con la gente. Aquí venimos como a un abrevadero todo tipo de fauna y pelaje, tu y yo incluidos.
> Por otro lado me gusta la explicación que das a Sada sobre el porqué de la recomendación de no dejar de tomar gluten, le das un contexto que no conocía.



Pero qué payaso eres. Rauxa es un charnego hijo de puta de Guadalajara que vive en Barcelona dando clases de gimnasia y es separatista el puto anormal. Ese muerto vale más que vivo, valdría para dar de comer a los perros.


----------



## Rauxa (27 Ene 2021)

kepaxa dijo:


> Pero qué payaso eres. Rauxa es un charnego hijo de puta de Guadalajara que vive en Barcelona dando clases de gimnasia y es separatista el puto anormal. Ese muerto vale más que vivo, valdría para dar de comer a los perros.



De Cuenca.
Y doy clases de Educación Física.

Y sí, ya queda menos. A más crisis, más sececionismo. Las normas no las escribo yo. Es la Historia.


----------



## sada (27 Ene 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> En el 99% de la historia de la Humanidad hemos comido sin gluten.
> 
> Aún estoy esperando alguna evidencia medio sólida que indique la necesidad de ingerir gluten.



donde puedo leer sobre los perjuicios del gluten? algo fiable claro


----------



## individualina (28 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> donde puedo leer sobre los perjuicios del gluten? algo fiable claro



En el libro Cerebro de Pan su autor explica que el gluten puede causar daños neurológicos, sobre todo en combinación con exceso de CHs.


----------



## sada (28 Ene 2021)

la que se ha liado con la rata del telepizza


----------



## Panko21 (28 Ene 2021)

Ala... Pase a recoger su licenciatura en dogmas... Gracias.

Léase el hilo hombre.


----------



## sada (29 Ene 2021)

No estoy mucho de acuerdo. Tengo a alguien cercano que come así o comía (de todo, y también pan, pasta, dulce,) y está en diálisis. Digo comía porque ahora al estar en diálisis le han quitado muchas cosas y curiosamente come mucha pasta y arroz hervido. No se yo si esa es una dieta adecuada pero viendo lo que dan en los hospitales...


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> No estoy mucho de acuerdo. Tengo a alguien cercano que come así o comía (de todo, y también pan, pasta, dulce,) y está en diálisis. Digo comía porque ahora al estar en diálisis le han quitado muchas cosas y curiosamente come mucha pasta y arroz hervido. No se yo si esa es una dieta adecuada pero viendo lo que dan en los hospitales...



Partiendo de la base de que a los diabeticos les recomiendan ingerir un 60% de carbos, el limite esta en el cielo.


----------



## sada (30 Ene 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que a los diabeticos les recomiendan ingerir un 60% de carbos, el limite esta en el cielo.



si, es cierto, y en los hospitales es lo peor de lo peor, será porque es barato y claro lo que importa es el dinero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ene 2021)

sada dijo:


> si, es cierto, y en los hospitales es lo peor de lo peor, será porque es barato y claro lo que importa es el dinero.



Y las cuentas salen faciles, solo en España son 5.000 millones de euros en insulina. A mas carbos mas venta de insulina.

Que los diabeticos revienten por esos sabios consejos a quien le importa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ene 2021)

"Las harinas y los azúcares son carbohidratos, que son necesarios para la vida"

Vuelvete a la cienaga de donde hayas salido, los farinaceos y el azucar refinado no valen para una puta mierda.

Con los carbos que contienen los alimentos naturales nos sobran y nos bastan gañan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ene 2021)

Vete a tomar por culo al ignore perraputa.

Me muevo mil veces mas que tu y adelgace comiendo grasa como un cabron y mas de 2000 cal cuando tenia trabajo sedentario.

Lefazo y al ignore.

Pd. Y soy un gordo de las grasas


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2021)

Cuando tú hablas de puro azúcar, haces referencia a la sacarosa, pero el azúcar tiene más de 100 formatos. La fruta es azúcar, la patata es azúcar (almidon), las harinas són azúcares....

El problema no es el azúcar como tal, sino como gestionamos ese chute. Como somos una sociedad que hemos abusado de los CH (que por definicion son azúcares), debemos hacer un reset en algun momento de nuestra vida. Y un reset implica poca o nada de sacarosa pero idem del resto de CH. Una vez sensibilizada nuestra insulina, podremos ir comiendo CH (frutas y verduras) y ver como reaccionamos a ellas y luego, de forma esporádica tomar alguna farinaceo.
El problema repito, es que el 60-70% de lo que entra por tu boca sea un CH.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2021)

Sí, cardio. Ahora voy.
Estás diciendo lo mismo que me contaron en la carrera a mediados de los 90.

Algunos os habéis quedado ahí.


----------



## nief (30 Ene 2021)

Su discurso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Los carbohidratos y azucares no son necesarios para la vida en ninguna cantidad punto.

La diabetes si la produce el azucar, en exceso claro.

La diabetes (segun el tipo) es una enfermedad. Lo es y punto. Luego hay otras cosas que la acompañan como el sindrome metabolico.

Eliminar el azucar no es ningun error. Quizas no sea necesario hacerlo si estas bien pero cuando has estado abusando de el y tienes resistencia a la insulina no es error quitarlo. Y sin azucar tras un año y medio te dire que no me he sentido mejor en mi vida (a parte las analiticas salen bien y los endocrinos que he visitado no ven problema alguno).

Luego comentas una anecdota donde alguien deja de comer literalmente (azucar y grasas) y que tiene mal caracter y no se que historias... que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza y no se a que viene.

Señor por favor no ensucie el hilo.


----------



## nief (30 Ene 2021)

Señores estamos en los años 20 del siglo xxi. Ha llovido un poco y la ciencia ha avanzado.

Actualicense.

Saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ene 2021)

¿La disecaste y temes espanzurrar la momia con tu nuevo peso?


----------



## El buho pensante (31 Ene 2021)

Puede ser que sufra de deficit de atención? Desde luego hagaselo mirar porque todos sus posts son inconexos. Asi suelen comenzar las demencias, sin acritud


----------



## El buho pensante (2 Feb 2021)

Eso es la paleodieta. La keto es mas restrictiva y temporal. La toma de hidratos debe ser inferior al 10%. Entre las verduras se excluye la patata por ejemplo.


----------



## El buho pensante (2 Feb 2021)

Esa es la dieta crudivora, o crudivegana si no hay fuente animal.
La paleo es comer como nuestros ancestros, de todo un poco excluyendo las cosas mas modernas con azucar, harina y leche. Alimentos lo mas enteros posibles (no procesados como los surimis, o los pasteles se entiende).


----------



## Panko21 (2 Feb 2021)

El problema viene de simplificar, comer menos y moverse más es demasiado genérico, comer menos de que? y moverse más en que sentido?. Que lleva razón donde pone lo de comer verduras, etc etc. Con solo eliminar procesados y comiendo natural se eliminan un montón de azúcares refinados y altamente asimilables, y no es lo mismo una batata que un plato de pasta. 

Por lo tanto se puede comer mejor y moverse mejor, xq moverse no es andar o correr como un hamster, es trabajar la fuerza, es provocar un síndrome de adaptación general, a más masa muscular más calorías consumidas y más fácil mantener el peso, claro q este será superior al esperado. 

Un ejemplo, a mí me sobra peso y a mi padre también, pero mi padre no se cree que esté tan cerca de el si no tengo tripa como él (y dura). No entiende q tenga más masa muscular.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> si, es cierto, y en los hospitales es lo peor de lo peor, será porque es barato y claro lo que importa es el dinero.




No solo porque sea más barato sino porque después para bajar la glucosa les inyectan insulina a discrección y por tanto salen ganando industria de comida procesada y la industria de la farmafia.

Es lo que se llama un Win-Win de manual, los dos ganan los suyo pero el paciente pierde el doble.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2021)

Quedate con la paleo que no tiene ningun misterio.

Solo hay que comer fruta, verdura, carne y pescado.

Ni se pesa nada ni se miden calorias ni zarandajas varias que se inventa la gente.

Si te tiras en plancha a comer asi tienes que tener solo en cuenta algunos consejos, no hay nada escrito en piedra, pero ahi van:
- Intenta meter mas grasa en tu dieta (mucho aceite de oliva, aguacates, cortes grasos de carne y pescado, frutos secos, cacao puro, aliolis caseros, etc, etc).
- Empieza por comer dos o tres veces al dia, sin cortarte. Con el tiempo veras que con dos veces el cuerpo no te pide mas y vas pleno de energia. Algunos con los años acabamos comiendo una sola vez la mayoria de los dias, pero eso no es un objetivo.
- Si te sobran muchos kilos evita la patata unos meses y fruta una pieza al dia.
- Las legumbres estan excluidas en la paleo, pero no te lo tomes al pie de la letra. Evitalas igualmente al principio si quieres adelgazar, luego igual que la patata entra como algo accesorio nunca como base de la dieta.
- El arroz es el unico cereal que es mediopaleo y yo siempre me he tomado mi paellita semanal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Feb 2021)

De este tema se ha hablado largo y tendido en el hilo.

El pan y el azucar debe de ser cero. Ambos pegan el mismo pico de azucar. 50 gramos de pan equivalen a 25 gramos de azucar.

Si no eliminas eso no eliminas la adiccion. Los edulcorantes tambien son una trampa porque producen respuesta insulinica.

Esto va de regularizar la resistencia insulinica comiendo bien. Sin ese paso te costara horrores adelgazar de forma permanente.

Las legumbres no son malas pero elevan bastante el azucar en sangre. No seran un problema cuando hayas reseteado y eso lleva meses.

A diario las legumbres tampoco son buena opcion. Una vez hecho el reset una vez a la semana seria aceptable.

Con legumbres y lacteos ya no seria una paleo, es mas bien una dieta "primal". Ojo, no digo que sea mala opcion a largo plazo, solo que te costara mas adelgazar a medio plazo.

Pd. Lo del semiayuno ayuda un huevo, pero sin comer limpio tambien te costara un esfuerzo innecesario.


----------



## Qui (4 Feb 2021)

En mi experiencia, al menos hasta que el cuerpo se acostumbra y maneja mejor la insulina los fines de semana también hay que ser estricto ya que sino lo que has perdido entre semana lo ganas el finde y así no hay forma de avanzar. Un paso adelante y uno para atrás.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Feb 2021)

Qui dijo:


> En mi experiencia, al menos hasta que el cuerpo se acostumbra y maneja mejor la insulina los fines de semana también hay que ser estricto ya que sino lo que has perdido entre semana lo ganas el finde y así no hay forma de avanzar. Un paso adelante y uno para atrás.



Si tu objetivo es entrar en cetosis, un simple pincho de tortilla, un trozo de pizza o un helado te saca de ella. Sobre todo al principio.

Nunca he creído en los dogmas. Si me los dices tú o si me los dice el premio Nobel me da lo mismo. No creo en los dogmas.

Tened cuidado con los estudios científicos, los papers y las publicaciones. Si quieres saber lo que dice un estudio, antes de leerlo hay que investigar quién lo ha pagado. Un estudio de la Sociedad Española de Pediatría sobre el consumo de galletas en la infancia, si lo paga Cuétara, dirá que las galletas son la verdadera saluc. 

La AEP cobró más de dos millones de euros en cinco años por prestar su logotipo a productos infantiles

¿Pensáis que "The Lancet" es distinto? No. no lo es. Se publica aquéllo por lo que se cobra, es un negocio, ya está. Esta "corruptela" existe a todos los niveles. Los estudios científicos son, en su inmensa mayoría, publirreportajes. Y la OMS no es ajena. La pirámide alimentaria que conocemos:







Está controlada por la OMS. Y la OMS está sometida a la misma presión que los pediatras con el fabricante de las galletas. Te dicen que la harina y sus derivados son las base de una alimentación saludable y no se despeinan. Cuando a muchas personas, nuestra experiencia nos dice otra cosa.

Alimentarse de macarrones con tomate Hacendado es muy barato. Indecentemente barato. En la frutería a la que voy, si gastas más de 15 euros, te regalan un paquete de macarrones. Cuando tengo 10 o 12, los bajo a la parroquia en una bolsa. A qué precio comprará el frutero los macarrones para regalarlos. De esto se alimenta una buena parte de la población. Unos porque no pueden pagar otra cosa, pero otros muchos pensando que eso es una alimentación saludable. Porque el médico, la TV y la OMS lo dicen. Y piensan que detrás de esa afirmación hay verdad.

Es posible que esto fuese verdad en el pasado. Pero hoy no lo es. Porque una barra de pan de hace 100 años era distinta del pan de hoy. Era distinto el horno, el proceso, la harina y, fundamentalmente, era distinto el trigo. Las variedades de trigo utilizadas en el siglo XIX no son las actuales. Se usan variedades transgénicas que rinden más, resisten mejor los ataques de pestes, hierbas, etc. 

Con respecto al proceso, la harina antes se molía entre dos piedras, mi abuelo era molinero y me sé el rollo entero. Ahora se microniza, para que el proceso de fermentación sea mucha más rápido, el pan se esponje, etc. Una barra de pan de hoy y de hace 100 años no tiene nada que ver. ¿Por qué?

Muy fácil. Hace 50 años, me mandaba mi madre a por el pan y costaba 13 ptas una barra. Traídas a dinero de hoy esas 13 ptas serían 1.6 euros. En mi barrio por 1 euro te dan 3 baguettes. Comparad. El pan es muy barato y todo va encaminado a que lo siga siendo. La pasta alimenticia, lo mismo.

Que la variedad de trigo sea otra, que la harina sea más muchísimo más fina, etc hace que la digestión del pan, su aprovechamiento, sus nutrientes, etc no tengan nada que ver con los del pan de antes. Así que el argumento "toda la vida se ha comido pan" se cae al demostrar que aquél pan y este pan son dos cosas diferentes por completo. Si uno se hace el pan en casa siguiendo un tutorial de youtube no soluciona el problema, es de fondo.

Así que lo que tiene que hacer cada no es probar. Probar a comer una temporada de forma diferente si observa algún problema. Yo, por ejemplo, me dormía después de comer. Investigando, llegué a la conclusión de que podía tener problemas con mi sensibilidad a la insulina. Abandoné las harinas/azúcares y se terminó el problema, perdí peso, digería mejor, etc. De esto hace ya 30 años y aquí sigo.

No busques sucedáneos. Si decides probar a eliminar la harina y el azúcar de tu dieta, es preferible que lo hagas totalmente, evitando edulcorantes y sucedáneos en general. Alimentarse tiene una componente psicológica importante y no es buena idea autoengañarse.

Cómo se llame la dieta (primal, paleo, ceto, etc) es lo de menos. Simplemente cíñete a comer productos frescos, cosas que no tengan una etiqueta pegada si es posible y a comer cuando de verdad tienes hambre y no cuando dice el reloj. Solo con esto, el vuelco a tu salud suele ser monumental. No te hagas pajas mentales de si puedes o no comer lentejas de vez en cuando. Come lo que creas oportuno, es poco probable que unas lentejas sean peores para tu salud que un cigarrillo, o andar con una mascarilla todo el día. 

Pon las cosas en contexto: a elegir entre comida procesada y natural cocinada por ti, elige siempre lo segundo. Evita beber todo lo que no sea agua. Compra con cabeza, cocina prestando atención a lo que haces y come con placer, disfrútalo.


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Feb 2021)

Adjunto algo que acabo de ver sobre The Lancet, por si alguien duda, y para ver de qué clase de negocio hablamos.

«The Lancet» publicó la autodefensa de Simón tras recibir su editor casi 7 millones de Sánchez

Así con todo. Pagas y publican lo que les mandes.


----------



## LeeMarvin (8 Feb 2021)

Parkinson diabetes tipo 3
Epilepsia, alzhéimer, migrañas... La dieta idónea para tu cerebro


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Feb 2021)

Puedo meter un 10% de hidratos ( pan ) al día ?. La avena se considera hidrato de carbono ?
Que mantequilla son buenas y cuales las malas ?


----------



## Dexmond (9 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Puedo meter un 10% de hidratos ( pan ) al día ?. La avena se considera hidrato de carbono ?
> Que mantequilla son buenas y cuales las malas ?



La dieta cetógenica estricta permite hasta 20gr de hidratos al día, saca la cuenta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Puedo meter un 10% de hidratos ( pan ) al día ?. La avena se considera hidrato de carbono ?
> Que mantequilla son buenas y cuales las malas ?



La mantequilla buena, pues la que esté hecha con leche de vacas de pasto. La Kerrygold no está mal.
Las demás, tampoco es que sean malas (mientras sean mantequilla mantequilla), pero no serán tan buenas.

Sobre la cetogénica, calcula que el % de hidratos más la mitad del de protes que sobre tras cubrir tus necesidades proteicas debería quedarse por debajo del 10%.

Las necesidades proteicas básicas para una persona sedentaria rondan el 5-7% (0,5 g/kg), pero aumentan cuanto más actividad física realices.

Así, para un profesional del sillón-ball que tome un 15% de proteína en su dieta, si quiere estar en cetosis debería limitar los carbos al 5-6%.

Y sí, la avena son hidratos de carbono.


----------



## daniela935 (9 Feb 2021)

Pues a mí la que más me ha hecho bajar kilos ha sido *la dieta del volumen o volumétrica*... Y eso que he probado un montón de ellas.

En el enlace explican bastante bien en qué consiste. Casi todo verduras, sopas y tal.

Muy recomendable.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Feb 2021)

Para estafa la que te calzaron en el reparto de cerebros, Quali.

Moraleja: donde no hay mata, no hay patata.


----------



## Panko21 (9 Feb 2021)

Yo quitando procesados y contando macros y calorías me tengo que esforzar para llegar a 100 gramos de hidratos, o me hincho a fruta o con las verduras no llego...


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Feb 2021)

Está permitido el queso rallado? . He mirado su tabla nutrinacional y no me convence demasiados conservantes incluido almidon . El yogur griego natural del Mercadona tiene una barbaridad de azúcar


----------



## nief (9 Feb 2021)

daniela935 dijo:


> Pues a mí la que más me ha hecho bajar kilos ha sido *la dieta del volumen o volumétrica*... Y eso que he probado un montón de ellas.
> 
> En el enlace explican bastante bien en qué consiste. Casi todo verduras, sopas y tal.
> 
> Muy recomendable.




O no.


----------



## nief (9 Feb 2021)

Gran respuesta.

Dejaos de comprar mierdas procesadas.

Casi todo lo que viene ya hecho lleva un monton de mierda.


Hasta la carne picada muchas veces gran parte no es ni carne!!

Se que jode un monton pero practicamete el 70-80% de lo que vende el super es mierda procesada.

Si, llevamos comiendo mierda mucho tiempo.


Carnes, pescados, verduras, lacteos/quesos, conservas (sin aceites o con aceite oliva), huevos y embutidos.

Si, lo que esta en los alrededores porque lo que esta en los lineales = basura


----------



## nief (9 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Está permitido el queso rallado? . He mirado su tabla nutrinacional y no me convence demasiados conservantes incluido almidon . El yogur griego natural del Mercadona tiene una barbaridad de azúcar



yogurt griego del mercadona? cuanto es mucho? 5gramos por cada 100 es normal pues viene de la leche.

El almidon es literalmente azucar.


----------



## qbit (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## piru (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Feb 2021)

Segun el doctor frank de you tube la dieta cetogenica es una bomba de relojería para los sistemas excitado y muy bueno para los sistemas pasivos que toleren mejor las grasas . El sistema excitado deben meter más verduras y carnes blancas y reducir grasas. Estoy suscrito a una consulta suya online 50 euros vale . Me deja dudas . Mi peso es 115 kilos mido 1,76. Dice que la miel es buena en pequeña cantidad


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con el bacon y jamón serrano del Mercadona incluso el cortado a mano que lleva nitrato . Solo quesos . Si queréis comprar carne en carnicería


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (10 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Segun el doctor frank de you tube la dieta cetogenica es una bomba de relojería para los sistemas excitado y muy bueno para los sistemas pasivos que toleren mejor las grasas . El sistema excitado deben meter más verduras y carnes blancas y reducir grasas. Estoy suscrito a una consulta suya online 50 euros vale . Me deja dudas . Mi peso es 115 kilos mido 1,76. Dice que la miel es buena en pequeña cantidad



¿Frank Suáres (al oírle la primera bhec entendí que se llamaba François), el de Metabolim-mo Tebé?

Ese señor me parece muy juicioso, interesante.


----------



## Blunae (10 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Puedo meter un 10% de hidratos ( pan ) al día ?. La avena se considera hidrato de carbono ?
> Que mantequilla son buenas y cuales las malas ?



Una dieta keto considera como máximo unos 30 gramos (en algunos casos 50 gramos) de carbos al día.
La avena es un alimento alto en carbohidratos.
Mantequilla ok, margarina destierrala de tu dieta.


----------



## Blunae (10 Feb 2021)

Los carbos se sustituyen por grasas para tener energía.


----------



## sada (10 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Segun el doctor frank de you tube la dieta cetogenica es una bomba de relojería para los sistemas excitado y muy bueno para los sistemas pasivos que toleren mejor las grasas . El sistema excitado deben meter más verduras y carnes blancas y reducir grasas. Estoy suscrito a una consulta suya online 50 euros vale . Me deja dudas . Mi peso es 115 kilos mido 1,76. Dice que la miel es buena en pequeña cantidad



y que tal? compensa

yo soy sistema excitado y ya no sé qué comer....según él claro


----------



## sada (10 Feb 2021)

pregunta....y abro debate 

que creéis que es más perjudicial y porqué ?* el gluten o el azúcar?*


----------



## nief (10 Feb 2021)

qbit dijo:


>



Yo me baso en datos empricos.

Cuando como carne solamente mi sistema digestivo va como la seda (asi coma 500 gramos de carne con su grasa)

Ahora si como verde muy seguido o mucha cantidad.... mal vamos.

Me gustan ambas ojo


----------



## nief (10 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> pregunta....y abro debate
> 
> que creéis que es más perjudicial y porqué ?* el gluten o el azúcar?*




Pues coges y te lees el hilo  que esta explicado hasta la saciedad.

A parte tu pregunta es un poco, perdona el comentario, estupida.

Es como decir, que es peor la cocaina o la heroina?


----------



## nief (10 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> y que tal? compensa
> 
> yo soy sistema excitado y ya no sé qué comer....según él claro



Que es esa magufada?


----------



## sada (10 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues coges y te lees el hilo  que esta explicado hasta la saciedad.
> 
> A parte tu pregunta es un poco, perdona el comentario, estupida.
> 
> Es como decir, que es peor la cocaina o la heroina?



Gran aporte el tuyo. Para este viaje no hacían falta tantas alforjas.


----------



## nief (10 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> Gran aporte el tuyo. Para este viaje no hacían falta tantas alforjas.



Hombre pretendes que te volvamos a contestar lo que ya mucha gente se ha molestado en contestar porque no quieras leer. Quien nos dice que al contestarte lo leeras o directamente ..... no.

Si al menos planteases unas dudas razonables que invitasen a contestar pues aun bien.

saludos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo me baso en datos empricos.
> 
> Cuando como carne solamente mi sistema digestivo va como la seda (asi coma 500 gramos de carne con su grasa)
> 
> ...



Pero ha entendido que el cartel es una broma ¿no?
Es que su respuesta me deja dudas...

Ya sabe, que los dos días que hay que dejar de comer carne son dos días que no existen, y tal: el 30 y el 31 de FEBRERO
Y el cartel está patrocinado por la PETA, pero no la defensora de animales, sino otra: People Eating Tasty Animals

EDIT: y respete las canas, hombre, que Sada tiene sus cosas pero lleva por aquí desde el primer hilo.
Querer saber si es peor la cocaína o la heroína es lícito e interesante. 
Sabemos que tanto gluten como azúcar son perjudiciales, pero no creo que haya habido un análisis pormenorizado de cual es peor o por qué.
Y en tanto en cuanto la voluntad humana es limitada, si sólo nos quedan fuerzas para sacrificar uno de los dos, no está de más saber cual es peor.


----------



## nief (11 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero ha entendido que el cartel es una broma ¿no?
> Es que su respuesta me deja dudas...
> 
> Ya sabe, que los dos días que hay que dejar de comer carne son dos días que no existen, y tal: el 30 y el 31 de FEBRERO
> ...




Pues en las fechas no me fije. Pero en lo otro si

Harele caso y contestare a Sada brevemente y de ahi abrimos debate para profundizar

Saludos


----------



## Gort (11 Feb 2021)

Perdón por interrumpir vuestra conversación, no viene a cuento directamente con lo que estáis tratando, pero me ha parecido interesante aportar esta conferencia sobre la alimentación de los Neandertales ("La dieta de los Neandertales: dime lo que comes y te diré cuán moderno eres") para quien quiera verla:


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Feb 2021)

Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .


----------



## chusemaria1970 (12 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cuidado con el bacon y jamón serrano del Mercadona incluso el cortado a mano que lleva nitrato . Solo quesos . Si queréis comprar carne en carnicería



Que te piensas que los que venden en carnicerias no llevan o que. Llevan prácticamente todos.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (13 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .




Un poco de miel, un poco de frutas y comer verduras no va a hacer que desarrolles resistencia a la insulina, tampoco caigamos en el talibanismo.

Yo me baso normalmente en comer alimentos que no contengan más de un 20% de carbohidratos. Las excepciones que hago son la miel en pequeñas cantidades y las paellas y las croquetas de la parienta en los fines de semana.

Saludos.


----------



## Ververemos (13 Feb 2021)

New model could explain old cholesterol mystery

Jo me he topado con un artículo, está en inglés, que ofrece un modelo para explicar algunas cosas aún controvertidas o no del todo claras (ya claro, según para quién) en torno al colesterol.

Se basa en su papel regulatorio de la densidad de la pared celular - si tomas más aceites líquidos tienes las paredes celulares blandiburrias, y el colesterol se retira del torrente sanguíneo para integrarse en ellas, reforzándolas. Das analíticas con colesterol más bajo.

Aún no lo he leído del todo, igual he dicho una burrada. Voy despacito.


----------



## Ververemos (13 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> pregunta....y abro debate
> 
> que creéis que es más perjudicial y porqué ?* el gluten o el azúcar?*




Yo diría que el gluten, porque no lo ingieres puro y aislado, sino rodeado del resto de la harina. Por tanto, es doblemente perjudicial (si la harina es un carbohidrato que en cuanto lo pones en la boca se convierte en azúcar). Mejor fruta que pan.


----------



## nief (13 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .




A ver sere bueno e ire respondiendo con los resultados de lo que investigué.

De todo lo que ahora se sabe que es malo y dañino yo haria un ranking:

De mas a menos dañino:

Grasas trans -> esto literalmente es mierda/basura cancerigena ya prohibido
Grasas vegetales poliinsaturadas -> aceite girasol, maiz, colza etc (se salva el de oliva virgen extra, coco y poco mas)) fuente de omega 6 y demas
Fructosa -> luego mas abajo me extiendo.
Gluten -> luego me extiendo un poco
Azucar refinado -> Muuy relacionado con la fructosa
Azucar/almidones -> ejemplo patatas, arroz.
Proteina limpia -> si señóres la proteina limpia es tambien dañina pues no existe casi natural. El cuerpo espera proteina + grasa natural.



La fructosa de por si solo se metaboliza en el higado. Como tal tp pasa nada.
El higado la metaboliza, como al alcohol, y la transforma en grasa + acido urico -> Higado graso + hipertension.

De donde viene la fructosa? Pues del azucar de mesa, del fruta, zumos y procesados.

El azucar es glucosa + fructosa. Y esa fructosa es la que va al higado.

Patatas y arroz se transforman en azucar en sangre pero no llevan glucosa. De ahi que su consumo sea no tan perjudicial pero si dispare la insulina. Por eso va mas abajo en la lista.

Por ultimo el Gluten.

El gluten como tal tiene el problema de que abre la barrera del intestino y deja que se cuelen sustancias del intestino a la sangre -> problema autoinmune.

Luego el gluten tambien pasa a la sangre y por ser parecido a otras partes del cuerpo pues acaba provocando todo tipo de problemas. Uno puede ser sensible al gluten de muchas formas que no son celiaquia. La celiaquia es ya cuando te ha destrozado la pared del intestino.
Por lo que se sabe el gluten es como el alcohol toda cantidad provoca daño pero todos seguimos tomandolo.

Yo con el gluten he adoptado la estrategia de primero 1 año eliminarlo por completo y ahora de vez en cuando tomarlo pero en muy pocas ocasiones y muy poca cantidad:

empanada
pan
croquetas
postres

Es que el gluten da mucho juego pero en mucha cantidad acabara dandote problema siempre. Es acumulativo y no es normal que casi toda tu comida lleve gluten.



Queria hacer una pequeña mencion a los aceites vegetales.

Si tomas procesados estas tomandote una cantidad bestial de aceites vegetales. Si te parece mucho 10 o 20 gramos de aceite de oliva pues haz las cuentas en una comida procesada normal la cantidad que puede llevar lo que comes. 20 o 30 gramos.
La putada de los aceites vegetales es que:
Se oxidan y provocan inflamacion
El cuerpo los acaba usando en la pared de las celulas pero al ser inestables pues.... es como hacer una casa con paredes de ladrillos defectuosos. Hazte una idea.


Con esto espero tambien haber respondido a Sada

Se aceptan preguntas / debate..



Miel. Es basicamente azucar. Mucha fructosa. Una poca unos gramos no pasa nada. Pero 85% azucar (eso si natural). La clave esta en las cantidades.
Pasteles y dulces. Si te los vas a tomar compra unos buenos de pasteleria. Como mucho llevaran mantequilla huevos harina azucar y poco mas. Sino pues imagina, aceites vegetales, a saber que conservantes, azucares con mucha fructosa lo de huevo un chiste etc. (ejemplo donuts del super de 1euro)


Otro ejemplo:

croquetas: Caseras llevan harina+aceite oliva+mantequilla+jamon o pollo no?. Las no caseras que pensais que llevan? porque aceite oliva o mantequilla ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## Manero empaque (13 Feb 2021)

Joder qué descubrimiento de hilo, a ver para que yo me entere:

¿De mi almuerzo diario consistente en bocata de panceta con pimientos bien huntado todo en mahonesa industrial, con su par de cervecitas y su cortado con azúcar, que es exactamente lo que sobra?


----------



## nief (13 Feb 2021)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Joder qué descubrimiento de hilo, a ver para que yo me entere:
> 
> ¿De mi almuerzo diario consistente en bocata de panceta con pimientos bien huntado todo en mahonesa industrial, con su par de cervecitas y su cortado con azúcar, que es exactamente lo que sobra?



Mayonesa deberia ser de oliva. Y las cervezas


----------



## Tiresias (13 Feb 2021)

La única solución al sobrepeso/obesidad es activar el metabolismo.

Es privilegio de cada cual averiguar cómo.


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> A ver sere bueno e ire respondiendo con los resultados de lo que investigué.
> 
> De todo lo que ahora se sabe que es malo y dañino yo haria un ranking:
> 
> ...



Yo es que leo esto

"El gluten como tal tiene el problema de que abre la barrera del intestino y deja que se cuelen sustancias del intestino a la sangre -> problema autoinmune.

Luego el gluten tambien pasa a la sangre y por ser parecido a otras partes del cuerpo pues acaba provocando todo tipo de problemas."

Y digo, este tio no tiene ni puta idea de lo que esta diciendo.
En otras cosas has acertado, de casualidad supongo


----------



## Esflinter (13 Feb 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> La única solución al sobrepeso/obesidad es activar el metabolismo.
> 
> Es privilegio de cada cual averiguar cómo.



Y deficit calórico, obviamente


----------



## sada (13 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> A ver sere bueno e ire respondiendo con los resultados de lo que investigué.
> 
> De todo lo que ahora se sabe que es malo y dañino yo haria un ranking:
> 
> ...



bueno empanada pan o tartas siempre se pueden comer sin gluten.
mil gracias por la info.


----------



## Blunae (14 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .



Vaya batiburrillo de cosas acabas de decir...
No se entiende nada


----------



## individualina (14 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> ....
> 
> Si tomas procesados estas tomandote una cantidad bestial de aceites vegetales. Si te parece mucho 10 o 20 gramos de aceite de oliva pues haz las cuentas en una comida procesada normal la cantidad que puede llevar lo que comes. 20 o 30 gramos.
> La putada de los aceites vegetales es que:
> ...



cajas de colorines (ahora las han jipsterizado y tienen tonos "naturales eco", pero es igual) = la inmensa mayoría de procesados/precocinados = productos que parecen alimentos pero que *no *son alimentos


----------



## individualina (14 Feb 2021)

sobre el Gluten:


----------



## bluesman_80 (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .



No , ni de coña, pero un exceso hará que almacenes grasas.
Si, a todo, sin pan ni azúcares.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Y deficit calórico, obviamente



Y para bajar hay que ir hacia abajo, que eso también es relevante. Yisus crais...

"Déficit calórico" es la DESCRIPCIÓN CONTABLE del proceso, no el PROCEDIMIENTO PARA IMPLEMENTARLO.

O si lo prefiere, "déficit calórico" no es el método, sino el objetivo. Decir que para adelgazar hay que lograr un déficit calórico NO ES DECIR NADA, porque "adelgazar" y "déficit calórico" son sinónimos.

La pregunta crucial es CÓMO. 
¿Cómo logramos un déficit calórico sostenido en el tiempo, cuando nuestro sistema endocrino se empeña en la homeostasis, incluso hasta el punto de sobrecompensar todos nuestros esfuerzos y dejarnos peor que al principio?

La respuesta a esta pregunta ha dado para dos hilos de 500 páginas, y aún está la cosa en veremos.
Los socarrones que vienen a solventar el asunto con dos frases lapidarias de Perogrullo no van por delante, sino muy, muy por detrás. 
Tanto que se creen que van en cabeza cuando lo que pasa es que por aquí les sacamos como media docena de vueltas.

En fin.


----------



## Esflinter (15 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y para bajar hay que ir hacia abajo, que eso también es relevante. Yisus crais...
> 
> "Déficit calórico" es la DESCRIPCIÓN CONTABLE del proceso, no el PROCEDIMIENTO PARA IMPLEMENTARLO.
> 
> ...



"no es decir nada", es decir algo. Si pretendes ir de listo, primero asegúrate de serlo.
Lograr el déficit calórico es LO MAS SENCILLO DEL MUNDO.
Si no lo consigues, porque eres un gordo incapaz de resistirse a sus doritos, no vengas contando películas de gordos. Ej que el sistema endocrinooo, ej que la homeostasisssss.

LOS COJONES, dieta de 1500, 45 minutos de cardio diario y pierdes hasta la camisa. Gañan


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .



Vamos a ver, que luego viene Sunwukung a llamarnos carbohaters.

Los carbohidratos no son malos, como concepto.
Lo que es malo es un *exceso continuado *de carbohidratos de *absorción rápida*, y más en un contexto de haber desarrollado *resistencia a la insulina*.

¿Y qué son carbohidratos de absorción rápida? Pues (no hay que ser un genio) aquellos que pasan a la sangre rápidamente tras comerlos, provocando una subida de la glucosa en sangre, que a su vez causa una subida de la insulina en sangre (para intentar bajar esa glucosa). Más concretamente:

- Azúcares simples (mono y disacáridos) como la sacarosa (vulgo azúcar), la glucosa y la fructosa
- Almidones contenidos en harinas refinadas de pastas, pan, bollería, etc
- El resultado de cocinar alimentos feculentos como patatas, boniatos o arroz, y comerlos recién cocinados

Hay que tener en cuenta que hay otros factores que ralentizan la absorción, de manera que lo que sería un hidrato rápido "en el vacío" podría dejar de serlo si viene, por ejemplo, acompañado de fibra, o de grasa, o (por el motivo que sea, pero es así) de vinagre.

Así, la mayoría de las frutas, que vienen con su fibra, no se absorben tan rápido como, por ejemplo, el zumo de esa misma fruta. Y las verduras en general no son de absorción rápida.


----------



## Max Aub (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los carbohidratos tipo miel , verdura y fruta . Son igual de nocivos que las harinas y los dulces ? . Puedo tomarme un plátano o manzana al día o hacerme una ensalada con pepinillo , espinacas , zanahoria lechuga , tomate , cebolla , ajo, ? .



La miel a efectos insulínicos es igual que el azúcar, por muy pura cruda de presión en frío y de la Alcarria que quiera ser. Quizá es un 0,01 % mejor que la sacarosa por aquello de las enzimas digestivas y trazas de minerales que contiene. El consumo de miel, evolutivamente hablando, ha sido siempre escasísimo o nulo. Mantente alejado de la miel.


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> "no es decir nada", es decir algo. Si pretendes ir de listo, primero asegúrate de serlo.
> Lograr el déficit calórico es LO MAS SENCILLO DEL MUNDO.
> Si no lo consigues, porque eres un gordo incapaz de resistirse a sus doritos, no vengas contando películas de gordos. Ej que el sistema endocrinooo, ej que la homeostasisssss.
> 
> LOS COJONES, dieta de 1500, 45 minutos de cardio diario y pierdes hasta la camisa. Gañan



Sobre el papel suena cojonudo: "sea una vaca esférica"

Lo malo es que sus recomendaciones fallan *el 99% de las veces *a la hora de implementarlas en el mundo real, así que diríase que algo falla en su infalible método.

Por ejemplo, que como el sistema endocrino lleva mucho más tiempo que usted encargándose de que no muramos de inanición, se pasa por los cojones su dieta de 1500 calorías y sus 45 minutos de cardio, y en menos de un mes se las apaña para:

- Compensar el burdo intento de déficit calórico bajando el metabolismo basal
- Presionar sin descanso sobre la voluntad aumentando los niveles de ghrelina, la hormona del hambre
- Reducir la energía disponible y las ganas de moverse, de suerte que los 45 minutos de cardio NI COMPENSAN el resto de actividades que dejas de hacer porque estás reventado

El resultado es de sobra conocido por cualquiera que haya hecho una dieta: estancamiento, desesperación, mandar la dieta a la mierda y rebote hasta niveles predieta y más allá.

Si todo esto que describo no le suena, entonces es que estoy hablando con alguien que NUNCA HA TENIDO QUE ADELGAZAR DE VERDAD, en plan más de 10 kilos, y que está asumiendo que lo que funciona para quitarse los 3-4 kilitos de la operación bikini en una persona con un metabolismo sano va a funcionar también en alguien *cuya obesidad es señal de que su metabolismo está dañado.*

_Si pretendes ir de listo, primero asegúrate de serlo._

Consejo vendo, que pa mí no tengo...


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Añado: "incapaz de resistirse a sus doritos"

Servidor de usted es capaz de pasarse tres días sin comer, y tan pichi.
De fuerza de voluntad vamos sobrados, gracias.
Pero sucede que la fuerza de voluntad llega hasta donde llega ¿Sabe por qué?
Porque entre el cerebro inferior y el neocórtex hay *10 veces más conexiones ascendentes que descendentes.*

Nos creemos que tenemos el control, pero es mentira: somos como un conductor de elefantes. Podemos decirle al elefante hacia donde ir, y según y cómo en general el elefante nos hará caso.
Pero cuando la cosa se pone fea, el elefante se pasa nuestras órdenes por el forro del capricho.

Fíjese en su propio caso: seguro que tiene cosas mucho más útiles e importantes que hacer que estar aquí perdiendo el tiempo conmigo.
Seguro que de vez en cuando se dice a si mismo "se acabó, tengo que dejar de perder el tiempo en burbuja"
Pero aquí estamos. Porque, como decía el judío aquel de la barba y los puros, *NO SOMOS LOS AMOS DE NUESTRA PROPIA CASA.*

MORALEJA: si a usted le funciona lo de la dieta hipocalórica y el cardio, enhorabuena, un problema que no tiene en su vida. 
Pero no asuma que por ello sabe cómo se soluciona el problema de aquellos a los que su "método infalible" no les vale.
Que si lo de comer menos y moverse más funcionara, así, en general, ni estábamos aquí con esto, ni tampoco habría una *epidemia mundial de obesidad y diabetes tipo 2.*


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Max Aub dijo:


> La miel a efectos insulínicos es igual que el azúcar, por muy pura cruda de presión en frío y de la Alcarria que quiera ser. Quizá es un 0,01 % mejor que la sacarosa por aquello de las enzimas digestivas y trazas de minerales que contiene. El consumo de miel, evolutivamente hablando, ha sido siempre escasísimo o nulo. Mantente alejado de la miel.



La miel es azúcar con _bonus_ (antioxidantes, antisépticos, antibióticos, minerales, enzimas, etc), que es mejor que el azúcar sin _bonus_, pero sigue siendo azúcar.
Cada cual tendrá que saber si le compensan las ventajas frente a los inconvenientes.
Todo ello entendiendo que estaríamos hablando de un consumo LIMITADO Y PUNTUAL, no de alimentarse de miel.

Por echarle un chorrito de miel al agua de limón para ayudar con un catarro pertinaz no te vas a morir, seguramente te salga a cuenta.
Pero si tu plan era cambiar el azúcar a paladas por miel a paladas porque "la miel es buena"... pues no, eso no.


----------



## Esflinter (15 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre el papel suena cojonudo: "sea una vaca esférica"
> 
> Lo malo es que sus recomendaciones fallan *el 99% de las veces *a la hora de implementarlas en el mundo real, así que diríase que algo falla en su infalible método.
> 
> ...



"burdo intento" dice, a ver como cojones compensa un déficit de 1000kcal. Hasta donde crees que puede bajar el metabolismo basal, ah?

De los puntos que mencionas el unico que es cierto es el segundo, EL HAMBRE y por ende la fuerza de voluntad del sujeto.
Hay mil formas de llevar una dieta en deficit SOSTENIBLE en el tiempo, (alimentos saciantes, líquidos, etc).
La mayoria de personas son ANALFABETAS en terminos nutricionales y simplemente tienen que APRENDER a comer.
Pero es mas fácil un echarle la culpa al sistema endocrino, claro


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> "burdo intento" dice, a ver como cojones compensa un déficit de 1000kcal. Hasta donde crees que puede bajar el metabolismo basal, ah?
> 
> De los puntos que mencionas el unico que es cierto es el segundo, EL HAMBRE y por ende la fuerza de voluntad del sujeto.
> Hay mil formas de llevar una dieta en deficit SOSTENIBLE en el tiempo, (alimentos saciantes, líquidos, etc).
> ...



Ya que lo pregunta, así: Minnesota Starvation Experiment - Wikipedia

El metabolismo basal representa un 70% del consumo energético del individuo, y tiene una capacidad de ajuste de alrededor del 40-50%.
Así que para un individuo con una dieta de homeostasis de 2500 kcal, una imposición prolongada de una dieta de 1500 kcal acabará por llegar al punto de equilibrio cuando:

- El metabolismo basal se reduzca en unas 800-900 kcal
- Un descenso de actividad física causado por la pertinaz sensación de fatiga absorba el resto

El sujeto se verá entonces en la tesitura de estar sufriendo *hambre, frio y malestar general* de forma continua en el tiempo, para ni siquiera avanzar en su objetivo de perder peso.
Una situación que no tarda en volverse insostenible desde un punto de vista anímico...
...hasta que la voluntad parte, y el sujeto retoma una ingesta calórica "normal" (y un poco más, normalmente), pero con un metabolismo basal al ralentí.

Hay mil formas de llevar una dieta PRESUNTAMENTE en déficit sostenible en el tiempo. 
Lo malo es que ese déficit presunto se va diluyendo como un azucarillo.

La mayoría de personas son analfabetas en términos nutricionales, eso no se lo voy a negar.
Pero los que ignoran que el sistema endocrino es el que regula el peso, y que lo hace de forma autónoma, forman parte de esa mayoría, aunque ellos crean que no.


----------



## Direct (15 Feb 2021)

Una duda compañeros. 

Aquí en Valencia es muy típica la paella vamos. 

Yo soy fiel amante de la paella. El arroz de paella me encanta. 

En mi dieta lowcarbs hago unas 13 comidas a la semana de las cuales me permito salirme en 2 de ellas como máximo. En plan una hamburguesa con pan y patatas o un almuerzo de carne asada con algún trozo de pan y papas etc...

Esta semana pasada ya tenía mis 2 salidas de la semana programadas.... Sábado y domingo como de costumbre. Resulta que entre semana mi suegro se empeño en hacer una paella y yo ya avise de que no iba a comer y me preparé una ensalada de pollo con queso. 

El caso es... 

En la paella si como sólo carne y verduras se considera salirse de la dieta? Al estar cociendose todo junto con el arroz.... La carne absorbe los carbos del arroz?


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Feb 2021)

Ayer me meti 10000 calorias embutidos leche pan dulces coca cola tras una semana de dieta cetegonica. Hoy empiezo de nuevo. Con 115 kilos y 76 cm no se cuanto me queda más de vida. No puede permitirme más atracones como el de ayer. Y todo Porque en un cumpleaños me obligaron a comer tarta hay ya me senti mal conmigo mismo


----------



## Direct (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ayer me meti 10000 calorias embutidos leche pan dulces coca cola tras una semana de dieta cetegonica. Hoy empiezo de nuevo. Con 115 kilos y 76 cm no se cuanto me queda más de vida. No puede permitirme más atracones como el de ayer. Y todo Porque en un cumpleaños me obligaron a comer tarta hay ya me senti mal conmigo mismo



Jajajaja tienes que ser trol


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Una duda compañeros.
> 
> Aquí en Valencia es muy típica la paella vamos.
> 
> ...




Respuesta corta: no, seguramente no.

Respuesta larga: dínoslo tú. La cetosis es un estado metabólico (más o menos) fácilmente identificable, entre otras cosas, por la falta de apetito y el peculiar olor corporal. Para afinar más se pueden usar tiras reactivas para orina. Para afinar más aún, un ketómetro (una especie de glucómetro que mide la concentración de cetonas en sangre).

¿Notaste cambios tras la no-paella?
¿Tenías más hambre al día siguiente?
¿Has dejado de oler a cetonas?
¿Te dio muchísima sed?


----------



## Direct (15 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Respuesta corta: no, seguramente no.
> 
> Respuesta larga: dínoslo tú. La cetosis es un estado metabólico (más o menos) fácilmente identificable, entre otras cosas, por la falta de apetito y el peculiar olor corporal. Para afinar más se pueden usar tiras reactivas para orina. Para afinar más aún, un ketómetro (una especie de glucómetro que mide la concentración de cetonas en sangre).
> 
> ...



Vaya si.. Tengo tiras para probar. 
A ver.... No comí paella... Ni carne.. Me comí mi ensalada de pollo. 

Pero cierto tendré que probarlo.


----------



## individualina (15 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Una duda compañeros.
> .....
> 
> El caso es...
> ...



No tengo ni idea pero te respondo lo que creo: que de absorver algo, si es que pueden absorver algo, que no lo sé, la carne o las verduras absorverían el almidón del arroz... ? ? ?

No creo que comerte la carne o el marisco-pescado-loquelleve con las verduritas aunque esté guisado con un arroz sea una salida grave de la dieta. 
Si fuera una carbonara y un helado sí sería una salidaza, pero al final estás comiendo lo de siempre. 
Para la próxima semipapaella te llevas tu aguacatito para acompañar y todos contentos.


----------



## Blunae (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ayer me meti 10000 calorias embutidos leche pan dulces coca cola tras una semana de dieta cetegonica. Hoy empiezo de nuevo. Con 115 kilos y 76 cm no se cuanto me queda más de vida. No puede permitirme más atracones como el de ayer. Y todo Porque en un cumpleaños me obligaron a comer tarta hay ya me senti mal conmigo mismo



Te voy a poner ejemplo muy sencillo. Dices que te obligaron a comer tarta y a partir de ahí fue un punto sin retorno. 

Vamos a ver: si se te pincha la rueda del coche en mitad de la autovía, se te pasaría por la cabeza pinchar las otras tres por el simple hecho de que ya vas a llegar tarde?? Verdad que no?

Pues aplícalo a la comida. Hay veces que algunos factores no los podemos controlar, como lo del cumpleaños. Pero no es lo mismo comerte una porción de tarta de unas 500 kilocalorías (si es grandecita), que tirarlo todo por la borda y zamparte 10000. 

Y sobretodo, el sentimiento de culpa y tormento posterior que te vendrá luego.


----------



## nief (15 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Añado: "incapaz de resistirse a sus doritos"
> 
> Servidor de usted es capaz de pasarse tres días sin comer, y tan pichi.
> De fuerza de voluntad vamos sobrados, gracias.
> ...




Yo llegue a las 96h sin comer. Una vez que dejas de depender de los hidratos no es para nada complicado ayunar o no comer. No tienes falta de energia ni nada.

en mi caso los ayunos trimestrales los hago de 3 dias 68-75horas pues estoy delgado suficiente y no me sobra grasa. Se hace por los beneficios del ayuno en si. Repito cada 3 meses.

Pero este ultimo (semana pasada) me sorprendio la facilidad y la poca fuerza de voluntad necesaria, dire tambien que entre en el ayuno estando ya en cetosis.

El adelgazar o engordar, creo que esta ya mas que de sobras claro que lo controla una hormona muy potente no tu fuerza de voluntad.


----------



## Direct (15 Feb 2021)

Que va amigo compromiso ninguno con el suegro hehehe casi todas las semanas como paella... 

Antes me pegaba un buen atracon de arroz y poca carne.... Ahora hago justo lo contrario... 

Mucha carne / poco arroz e ya... 

Lo que si que respeto al máximo es las 2 comidas trampa. 

Que ojo.... Que digamos 2 comidas trampa a la semana no implica que las otras sean una mierda... 

Esta noche tengo costillas de cerdo para cenar con huevos y esparragos... Sufrir sufro poco jajaja

Hace 3 años abandone esta forma de comer por circunstancias de mi vida.... Nacimiento de mi hija/trabajo/pandemia todo mezclado me llevo a ponerme en más de 110kg con un cansancio increíble todo el día.... Fatigado.. Estresado... 

El día después de reyes después haberme comido un roscon entero... (Me comí hasta el rey.) me pesé y marqué 112kg. Hace 4 años cuando empecé con esta dieta pesaba 123kg. (siempre he sido muy ancho y no soy el típico gordo con barriga que da miedo, más bien soy corpulento en general) y en poco más de 1 año me mantuve en 90kg siguiendo este hilo + gym. 

Ahora llevo desde el día 7 de enero siguiendo este tipo de dieta. Ahora estoy en 102kg. (-10kg en poco más de un mes) Entreno todos los días 45 min en mi gym de casa, ejercicios de fuerza. 

Hago entre 11 y 13 comidas a la semana y me salgo siempre en 2 de ellas. 

No pasó hambre nunca. Hay días que ni me apetece cenar porque he comido bien. 

He perdido mucha barriga. Vuelvo a ponerme pantalones de hace 2 años.

Mi tren superior ya destaca por encima de mi barriga. 

Ya duermo mejor. 

No me canso al andar. 

Como más ahora que hace 2 meses. 

En general vuelvo a ser yo. 

En la época que mejor estuve fue con 20 años. Gym + dieta estricta + curro en la obra y pesaba 87kg así que si 15 años después me me mantengo en 90kg me parece más que suficiente.


----------



## nief (15 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya que lo pregunta, así: Minnesota Starvation Experiment - Wikipedia
> 
> El metabolismo basal representa un 70% del consumo energético del individuo, y tiene una capacidad de ajuste de alrededor del 40-50%.
> Así que para un individuo con una dieta de homeostasis de 2500 kcal, una imposición prolongada de una dieta de 1500 kcal acabará por llegar al punto de equilibrio cuando:
> ...




Por esto mismo reducir ingesta de calorias no funciona. Si al cuerpo le das menos calorias -> se adapta.

Y simplemente con bajar 1 grado (y que tengas mas frio) ya ahorra un monton el cuerpo. El mayor gasto del cuerpo es mantenernos calientes. Ir a correr apenas gasta calorias.

Por eso el no comer 1 dia a la semana, por ejemplo, es mas efectivo pues no darias tiempo al cuerpo a adaptarse a una reduccion de calorias.


LMMJVSD(OPCION 1 DIA AYUNO)
2000-2000-2000-2000-2000-2000-0

LMMJVSD(OPCION 1 DIA AYUNO)
1715- 1715-1715-1715-1715-1715-1715

Consumes mismas calorias pero:
en opcion 1 tu cuerpo sigue gastanto 2000 calorias todos los dias
en opcion 2 al poco tiempo tu cuerpo se adapta a gastar 1715 calorias que lo consigue facilmente haciendote pasar un poco mas de frio.

Que nuestro cuerpo no es gilipollas.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (15 Feb 2021)

individualina dijo:


> No tengo ni idea pero te respondo lo que creo: que de absorver algo, si es que pueden absorver algo, que no lo sé, la carne o las verduras absorverían el almidón del arroz... ? ? ?
> 
> No creo que comerte la carne o el marisco-pescado-loquelleve con las verduritas aunque esté guisado con un arroz sea una salida grave de la dieta.
> Si fuera una carbonara y un helado sí sería una salidaza, pero al final estás comiendo lo de siempre.
> Para la próxima semipapaella te llevas tu aguacatito para acompañar y todos contentos.




Te contesto yo.

Respuesta corta. No

Respuesta larga. Yo hice la prueba comprobando con tiras y no no se absorbe nada (si te comes algun grano suelto pues si) pero si estas en cetosis seguramente necesitaras unos buenos 30 o 40 gramos de arroz para salirte y si estas en forma a las pocas horas vuelves de nuevo. Eso lo gastas en nada.


----------



## nief (15 Feb 2021)

Cuanta razon en su reflexion! 

Muchas gracias.


Yo ya postee en su dia que todo depende de la situacion de partida.

Mi pareja y yo bajamos de peso los dos.

Ninguno queria o quiso bajar de peso pero yo empece a comer keto y sin procesados.

Mi pareja solo sin procesados pero con todos los hidratos.

Resultado. En mi caso era por quitarme la resistencia a la insulina que me generaba muchisimos problemas fisicos, cognitivos y visuales. Baje 10-12kg de peso inicialmente y ahora he aumentando 4. Tengo menos barriga incluso que cuando baje los 12kg y muuucho mas musculo pero muchisimo mas.

En el caso de mi pareja bajo mas de 15kg o mas (no lo se porque nunca se pesa) pero os aseguro que esta igual o mas delgada que cuadno tenia 20 años menos (cuando la conoci vamos).

Que cambio? pues no comer procesados (practicamente 0 aceites industriales o girasol o lo que sea). No come tampoco carne (pero si mucho mucho pesacado y queso).
Ejercicio? 0 absolutamente ningun tipo de ejercicio ninguno! Haceos una idea... teletrabajando + confinamiento + patinete electrico 

En su caso no tenia ningun problema metabolico con lo cual eliminar basura de la comida (y comer algo menos de hidratos ya que yo no los tomo) pero come todo lo que le da la gana.
Pasteles
empanada
pasta
filloas
chocolate
arroz
(Pan si que no ninguno)
patatas
croquetas

Asi que yo creo que es mas importante comer bien que comer low carb.

Que pasa que no comer procesados es mas complicado de lo que uno se piensa. Y caro claro pues has de asegurarte que no va nada de aceites vegetales o industriales.

Saludos.


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (16 Feb 2021)

No comer procesados es lo más sencillo del mundo.

La verdura y la fruta se compra en la vedulería/ frutería. El pescado en la pescadería. La carne en la carnicería.

Al supermercado se va a comprar el papel de váter y poco más. Los únicos alimentos que compro en el supermercado son latas de sardina o caballa, en ocasiones frutos secos o semillas y algún yogur griego o natural. Punto.


----------



## nief (16 Feb 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> No comer procesados es lo más sencillo del mundo.
> 
> La verdura y la fruta se compra en la vedulería/ frutería. El pescado en la pescadería. La carne en la carnicería.
> 
> Al supermercado se va a comprar el papel de váter y poco más. Los únicos alimentos que compro en el supermercado son latas de sardina o caballa, en ocasiones frutos secos o semillas y algún yogur griego o natural. Punto.



Es un momento inquietante cuando te das cuenta que el 80% de lo que vende el super (de comida) es basura o procesados.

Lo que pasa es que mucha gente te dira que comer entonces es aburrido o da trabajo. Normal si tienes que comer 3 o 4 veces al dia en vez de 1 o 2.

Al cabo del tiempo nosotros hemos acabado haciendo 1 comida elaborada y luego si hay hambre picamos algo de queso, embutidos o un yogurt y ya.

Pero si es algo que a la mayoria de la gente no le entra en la cabeza... amen de que tambien tienen que cocinar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Por esto mismo reducir ingesta de calorias no funciona. Si al cuerpo le das menos calorias -> se adapta.
> 
> Y simplemente con bajar 1 grado (y que tengas mas frio) ya ahorra un monton el cuerpo. El mayor gasto del cuerpo es mantenernos calientes. Ir a correr apenas gasta calorias.
> 
> ...



Lo veo y lo subo: no es que ayunando gastes lo mismo, es que gastas MÁS.

La cascada hormonal que provoca el ayuno incluye, entre otras, cortisol y adrenalina, que aumentan el metabolismo basal. Un mecanismo reactivo lógico, si se medita: si no has conseguido comida, lo suyo es espolearte para aumentar la probabilidad de que la consigas en un futuro próximo.

Además, al pasar de un metabolismo basado en la glucosa a otro basado en los cuerpos cetónicos, el sistema endocrino pasa de tener reservas para apenas unas horas y modular el gasto en base a la ingesta, a tener reservas para semanas, incluso meses, por lo que la ingesta deja de ser el regulador primario del nivel de gasto basal.


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo.
> Sigo con la misma inercia, combinación de dieta baja en carbohidratos, cero azúcares, cero azúcar refinadas , nada de alcohol, nada de refrescos zero , nada de patatas, pan, pasta y todo combinado con ayuno intermitente 16-8.
> Mismos horarios salvo alguna excepción como nochebuena y nochevieja.
> Y se ha superado bien la época navideña. Creo que salvo los dos dedos del espumoso del brindis y otros tres dedos de Zacapa con hielo de una reunión social donde no quedaba más remedio el resto del mes ha sido cero.
> ...



Actualización de resultados
Semana 12.
-14,2kgs.
Seguimos reduciendo pero ya no a tan buen ritmo. Algo que creo normal teniendo en cuenta que me acerco a mi peso “ideal-delgado”. En un periodo diez días (entre semana 9-10) no bajé, supongo que porque crucé el Rubicón, una resistencia en peso muy clara qie ha sido recurrente en el pasado.
Continúo con un estricto 16-8 o superior en cuanto a ayuno intermitente.
En cuanto a carbohidratos prácticamente siempre menos de 100grs al día y siempre en fruta, verdura, legumbres (las dos ultimas especialmente) y nunca en harinas refinadas, pan, procesados, patatas o dulce.
Arroz una vez al mes, única concesión.
Sigo sin probar ni el alcohol ni Los refrescos zero.
Calorías diarias 1500-1600. Nada de hambre ni de ansiedad.
Dos cafés al día solos, sin azúcar y cargados (media mañana y merienda).

Vestirse es un placer.
Una compañera de trabajo me ha dicho “no hace falta que adelgaces más...se te está quedando “carita”...eh”

Objetivo, ya sin prisa, asentarme en este peso como “maximo habitual” y reducir 3kgs más. Esto me pondría ya en el mínimo de siempre de adulto.
Ni con 20 años.
Inicialmente no cambio rutina porque lo dicho, no he sufrido ni un minuto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Inicialmente no cambio rutina porque lo dicho, no he sufrido ni un minuto.



*THIS*

Esto es lo que los listillos no entienden: un método que falla porque el sujeto no es capaz de implementarlo no es válido. 
La voluntad del sujeto es *una condición de contorno que determina la validez del método*.

Ignorar eso es como decirle a la gente que volar es facilísimo, que el que no vuela es porque no quiere, que no tienes más que batir fuertemente las alas... y que si no tienes alas, la culpa no es del método, sino tuya, por ser un mierdecilla sin alas.

Pues vaya mierda de método, que solo le funciona al que NO LO NECESITA...


----------



## Gort (17 Feb 2021)

No sé si habéis visto el Telediario de la 1 de las 15 h. Han sacado un minireportaje sobre el ayuno intermitente presentándolo con un tono de "warning" para espantar al desconocedor que se le esté pasando por la cabeza incluirlo en su vida, diciendo que ahora se ve esto mucho por internet (?). Sólo han hecho que sembrar duda y desinformar ya que podrían haber especificado cuáles grupos de personas no deberían hacer ayuno intermitente. Han sacado a un chico que lleva 3 años realizándolo, que tampoco ha dicho mucho, ni bueno ni malo, y a una chica que decía que sufre algún tipo de trastorno alimenticio, de espaldas, diciendo que cuando ayunas tantas horas, luego te pones a zampar comida como un loco, algo totalmente falso ya que, precisamente, lo que hace este tipo de ayuno es que la insulina se mantiene muy baja y, por lo tanto, la sensación de hambre desaparece al no haber montañas rusas de glucosa.

Insistían en que la gente lo haga bajo supervisión médica. Yo me puse a probarlo (sin ninguna supervisión médica ya que no tengo problemas de salud, lo único es que estoy por debajo de mi peso) y, sin darme cuenta, enseguida se convirtió en parte de mi rutina fisiológica diaria como es dormir o ir al baño. Ahora no imagino mi vida sin el ayuno intermitente después de más de un año ininterrumpidamente. Es higiene pura del cuerpo y de la mente.


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualización de resultados
> Semana 12.
> -14,2kgs.
> Seguimos reduciendo pero ya no a tan buen ritmo. Algo que creo normal teniendo en cuenta que me acerco a mi peso “ideal-delgado”. En un periodo diez días (entre semana 9-10) no bajé, supongo que porque crucé el Rubicón, una resistencia en peso muy clara qie ha sido recurrente en el pasado.
> ...




LLegados a ese punto se estabilizara. Es importante qeu se estabilice. Que tu cuerpo sepa que ese es tu ingesta normal.

Yo lo que hice fue aumentar musculatura, por el simple hecho de que me sobraba energia y tenia que hacer algo! sintoma que me aumento el metabolismo. Pues burpees, sentadillas, ir a correr, ir a todas partes andando... vamos como cuando eras un chaval que te sobraba energia.
Me aumento musculatura y subi 2kg de peso reduciendose mucho la cintura.

Si no hago mucho ejercicio lo que estoy haciendo muchos dias es 1 comida al dia o 1 dia no comer. En mi caso al estar en cetosis la sensacion de saciedad es tal que si no fuese por la pareja muchos dias no comeria.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto el Telediario de la 1 de las 15 h. Han sacado un minireportaje sobre el ayuno intermitente presentándolo con un tono de "warning" para espantar al desconocedor que se le esté pasando por la cabeza incluirlo en su vida, diciendo que ahora se ve esto mucho por internet (?). Sólo han hecho que sembrar duda y desinformar ya que podrían haber especificado cuáles grupos de personas no deberían hacer ayuno intermitente. Han sacado a un chico que lleva 3 años realizándolo, que tampoco ha dicho mucho, ni bueno ni malo, y a una chica que decía que sufre algún tipo de trastorno alimenticio, de espaldas, diciendo que cuando ayunas tantas horas, luego te pones a zampar comida como un loco, algo totalmente falso ya que, precisamente, lo que hace este tipo de ayuno es que la insulina se mantiene muy baja y, por lo tanto, la sensación de hambre desaparece al no haber montañas rusas de glucosa.
> 
> Insistían en que la gente lo haga bajo supervisión médica. Yo me puse a probarlo (sin ninguna supervisión médica ya que no tengo problemas de salud, lo único es que estoy por debajo de mi peso) y, sin darme cuenta, enseguida se convirtió en parte de mi rutina fisiológica diaria como es dormir o ir al baño. Ahora no imagino mi vida sin el ayuno intermitente después de más de un año ininterrumpidamente. Es higiene pura del cuerpo y de la mente.



De hecho yo no estoy recomendando a nadie que haga ayuno intermitente de primeras. 

Si estas dominado por insulina el ayuno intermitente es imposible. Y lo se porque mi primer ayuno (no desayunar) me parecio casi imposible! sufri lo indecible. Tambien los beneficios de no desayunar una vez fueron bestiales.


Lo que les indico es estar 20h sin comer hidratos. 
Ejemplo:

Desayuno. Cafe con nata o con un poco de leche o solo. Si tines hambre? pues unos huevos fritos, un poco de fiambre. Pero nada de hidratos. Griego con frutos secos.
Cumples que comes y estas saciado pero no metes nada de azucar que dispare insulina.

Mas adelante les digo que hagan lo mismo con la comida. Nada de hidratos.

A lo tonto estas 20h sin probar hidratos = insulina 0.

Y cuando eso lo consigas ya puedes ir metiendo ayunos intermintentes. Cuando ya la insulina no este dando por culo.


----------



## Gort (17 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> De hecho yo no estoy recomendando a nadie que haga ayuno intermitente de primeras.
> 
> Si estas dominado por insulina el ayuno intermitente es imposible. Y lo se porque mi primer ayuno (no desayunar) me parecio casi imposible! sufri lo indecible. Tambien los beneficios de no desayunar una vez fueron bestiales.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco recomiendo a nadie que haga ayuno intermitente así, de buenas a primeras. Es que no recomiendo nada porque no comento a nadie sobre esto ni me considero experta para hacer recomendaciones de este calibre. Cada cual que indague y busque, como hice yo, y que decida sobre lo más sensato en el caso de cada cual y según su estado de salud y nivel de adicción a los carbohidratos simples. Yo no debía estar muy enganchada ya que no me costó esfuerzo. Sólo sentí alguna sensación rara en la cabeza los primeros días, pero aquí, acertadamente, me recomendaron tomar más sal y mano de santo. Yo probé el ayuno intermitente (junto a un estilo de vida lowcarb) bajo mi responsabilidad y no puedo estar más contenta: migrañas fuera, energía a tope, piel mucho mejor, más y mejor calidad del sueño, ninguna molestia... Lo único que me echaba un poco para atrás era perder peso, un efecto que yo no buscaba. Sólo busco optimizar mi salud a mi edad, 52 años.


----------



## individualina (18 Feb 2021)

Joer, yo me enteré de que se llama ayuno intermitente hará cosa de un año o así que es como que se ha puesto más de moda hablar de ello en todas partes  pero llevo saltándome comidas y/o cenas desde 2014 sin saber que tenía nombre... o es que cuando leía _ayuno_ ya directamente con la idea que tenía de ello (=tortura) pues ya directamente me saltaba el término y el párrafo y todo, jajaja

Que sepáis (no es trolleo): que mi amigo lleva algo más de tres semanas siguiendo la alimentación que se recomienda en el hilo (yeah!) y el domingo que estuve con él me dijo que me estaba muy agradecido por haber sido tan plasta y tan insistente porque le está sentando muy bien.

Creo que notar los efectos positivos de *alimentarse con alimentos naturales, ingiriendo muchos menos carbohidratos de los que se dice que son recomendables y comiendo sin miedo a las grasas* es la único modo de que alguien se convenza de que esta es una manera de comer realmente saludable, porque reconozco que al leer al principio lo de que las grasas no son malas sino lo contrario suena muy loco y muy en contra de lo que dice todo el mundo siempre. 
Pero es que es así. A mí me pasó eso mismo... 

S2


----------



## Ververemos (18 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena por tu “converso“! Realmente nos convencemos por el experimento personal, no por razonamientos previos


----------



## nief (18 Feb 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Joer, yo me enteré de que se llama ayuno intermitente hará cosa de un año o así que es como que se ha puesto más de moda hablar de ello en todas partes  pero llevo saltándome comidas y/o cenas desde 2014 sin saber que tenía nombre... o es que cuando leía _ayuno_ ya directamente con la idea que tenía de ello (=tortura) pues ya directamente me saltaba el término y el párrafo y todo, jajaja
> 
> Que sepáis (no es trolleo): que mi amigo lleva algo más de tres semanas siguiendo la alimentación que se recomienda en el hilo (yeah!) y el domingo que estuve con él me dijo que me estaba muy agradecido por haber sido tan plasta y tan insistente porque le está sentando muy bien.
> 
> ...



Agradezco que compartas en caso. 


A ver si mas gente se anima


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Feb 2021)

Vosotros hacéis 1 vez comida trampa a la semana que llueve harinas y azúcar ? . Yo si me da fuerza psicológicamente


----------



## nief (18 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vosotros hacéis 1 vez comida trampa a la semana que llueve harinas y azúcar ? . Yo si me da fuerza psicológicamente




Que es una comida trampa? cebarse como si no hubiese un mañana ?

Yo si algun dia, por un tema social, toca comer pues lo hago y sin problema:

Un arroz
Una trozo de pizza de verdad (no mierda procesada)
Unas patatas con el pescado 
(si lleva trigo muy contenido que en mi caso no me sienta bien mucho)

Pero no es algo que busque ni me llame la verdad. Al contrario se que luego no voy a estar tan bien. Pero no me como la cabeza por si un dia lo hago.

Luego en viajes o vacaciones pues (salvo por lo del trigo) ahi tp me preocupo mucho. Es una semana o dos semanas estoy difrutando de la comida y al hacer tantisimo ejercicio pues tp le veo problema

saludo.s


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Una duda compañeros.
> 
> Aquí en Valencia es muy típica la paella vamos.
> 
> ...



No seas melon y comete la paella, y a ser posible manda a la mierda la hamburguesa con pan (mientras te sobren kilos).

El arroz tiene dos ventajas (o tres), es el cereal menos alterado, y lo solemos comer bien pertrechado de grasuza.

Una paellita semanal jamas me falto cuando perdi los 20 kilos, y viendo que ya me veia demasiado delgado empece a meter un bocata a la semana.

Ese bocata ahora ya pasan meses, ni me apetece, pero la paellita que no falte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo: no es que ayunando gastes lo mismo, es que gastas MÁS.
> 
> La cascada hormonal que provoca el ayuno incluye, entre otras, cortisol y adrenalina, que aumentan el metabolismo basal. Un mecanismo reactivo lógico, si se medita: si no has conseguido comida, lo suyo es espolearte para aumentar la probabilidad de que la consigas en un futuro próximo.
> 
> Además, al pasar de un metabolismo basado en la glucosa a otro basado en los cuerpos cetónicos, el sistema endocrino pasa de tener reservas para apenas unas horas y modular el gasto en base a la ingesta, a tener reservas para semanas, incluso meses, por lo que la ingesta deja de ser el regulador primario del nivel de gasto basal.



Cuando alguien me pregunta como puedo estar sin comer todo el dia desde la noche anterior le suelto el dato de que un kilo de grasa (de las lorzas) son 9000 calorias.

9000 calorias son lo que gasta y/o consume una persona en 4-5 dias, segun las "cuentas de la vieja" oficiales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualización de resultados
> Semana 12.
> -14,2kgs.
> Seguimos reduciendo pero ya no a tan buen ritmo. Algo que creo normal teniendo en cuenta que me acerco a mi peso “ideal-delgado”. En un periodo diez días (entre semana 9-10) no bajé, supongo que porque crucé el Rubicón, una resistencia en peso muy clara qie ha sido recurrente en el pasado.
> ...



Pues mi proceso fue parecido con matices (importantes).

Paleo estricta y ojo ni de coña bajaba de 2000 cal al dia.

Tambien me salian 100 gr de carbos (no procesados). Meti todo en una calculadora unos meses por curiosidad y salia eso.

El matiz importante es que sin refinados pasar de 100 gr diarios de carbos cuesta.

El segundo matiz es que yo metia mucha mas grasa (y calorias) y se adelgaza mas.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (19 Feb 2021)

Hola, amijos.

Aquí mi jodido analís:







Me llama la atención la poca glucosa en sangre, cuando soy un gordo de los azúcares y la noche antes de ir al sacasangres (en ayunas) anduve tragando gominolas y todo.

¿Será debido a chifladuras de insulina?

La berdhac es que esperaba peores resultados. Lo único reseñable lo de los triglicéridos, que ya está mi madre diciendo que "es peligrosísimo" y que "hay que tomar medidas", tales como "tomar pastillas".

También el pelín alta que tengo la GGT, una cosa del hígado que no sabía ni lo que era.

En unos días empiezo con Montiñac, luego ya bheremos. Todos los francos suizos de espaguetis tendré que aprovecharlos antes de cetogenizarme.

Consejos, insultos, son bienvenidos.

Edito:

Pongo también los análisis hormonales:







No son niveles conanescos de testosterona, pero yo esperaba mucho menos.

Los hecspertos: ¿la testosterona total es un indicador fiable? Me suena que igual parte de la que sale luego anda por mis masas convirtiéndose en estrógenos, which turn you into a faggot. O algo por el estilo.


----------



## Max Aub (19 Feb 2021)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Aquí mi jodido analís:
> 
> ...



Los niveles de testosterona que cuentan son los de testosterona libre. Son los que tienes que pedir. La vitamina D la tienes bajísima, y la testo te va a salir por los suelos.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> No comer procesados es lo más sencillo del mundo.
> 
> La verdura y la fruta se compra en la vedulería/ frutería. El pescado en la pescadería. La carne en la carnicería.
> 
> Al supermercado se va a comprar el papel de váter y poco más. Los únicos alimentos que compro en el supermercado son latas de sardina o caballa, en ocasiones frutos secos o semillas y algún yogur griego o natural. Punto.



Fàcil, no? No comas nada que traiga una etiqueta.


----------



## eltonelero (19 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Que es una comida trampa? cebarse como si no hubiese un mañana ?
> 
> Yo si algun dia, por un tema social, toca comer pues lo hago y sin problema:
> 
> ...




El concepto de comida trampa es bastante peligroso, implica que en el fondo estas deseando alterar tu dieta. Se puso de moda entre los borregos que están obsesionados con marcar tablita-hipertrofia y llevan un regimen al mm de comidas en el que un dia se hinchan a comida basura.

Yo prefiero como dice el citado, cuando toque pues en una comida social, comer lo que te apetezca o si un dia en casa te apetece comer algo cargado de hidratos-dulce porque el plato lo implica pues te lo comes.

En mi caso tiendo los fines de semana a comer algo dulce porque me gusta, una tableta de chocolate, flan, etc pero tampoco me obsesiona, por ejemplo, nunca me entra antojo de bolleria industrial o inflarme a helado.

igual este fin de semana me apetece un bocata de calamares, aunque ya no como pan de normal pues un bocata de calamares sin pan es dificil...


----------



## sada (19 Feb 2021)

eso de que en Italia no hay obesidad es un mito, de hecho ahora ya hay un programa en la tv de un cirujano que ataja casos de obesidad mórbida en el sur de Italia, lo vi el otro día de casualidad

«Mi vida con 300 kilos»: Lucha contra la obesidad en Italia


----------



## JoseDa (19 Feb 2021)

Aporto mi experiencia personal. Después de años comiendo mal y comida basura, no precisamente hamburguesas o pìzzas me pasé a la dieta *Keto/ayuno intermitente* y eso ha sido la clave. En menos de un año he bajado casi 35 kilos.. Y ya me he acostumbrado/convertido para el resto de mi vida.

Leo grandes intervenciones de foreros que saben de lo que hablan. En mi caso me sumergí en los vídeos de los doctores Ekberg/Berg/Fung, que tienen docenas de vídeos y son la tabla de salvación para los que les preocupa la alimentación y la salud. En español están el Doctor Bandera y Dr. Hernández, dos cracks que también he seguido asiduamente:



La clave en la alimentación consiste en una ingesta de un 75% grasas buenas, 20% proteínas y sólo un 5% de carbohidratos. Y un par de vasitos diarios de vinagre de sidra de manzana sin pasteurizar.

Junto a el AI el gran objetivo de una buena alimentación reside en que la hormona de la insulina no se descontrole..


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Yo tampoco recomiendo a nadie que haga ayuno intermitente así, de buenas a primeras. Es que no recomiendo nada porque no comento a nadie sobre esto ni me considero experta para hacer recomendaciones de este calibre. Cada cual que indague y busque, como hice yo, y que decida sobre lo más sensato en el caso de cada cual y según su estado de salud y nivel de adicción a los carbohidratos simples. Yo no debía estar muy enganchada ya que no me costó esfuerzo. Sólo sentí alguna sensación rara en la cabeza los primeros días, pero aquí, acertadamente, me recomendaron tomar más sal y mano de santo. Yo probé el ayuno intermitente (junto a un estilo de vida lowcarb) bajo mi responsabilidad y no puedo estar más contenta: migrañas fuera, energía a tope, piel mucho mejor, más y mejor calidad del sueño, ninguna molestia... Lo único que me echaba un poco para atrás era perder peso, un efecto que yo no buscaba. Sólo busco optimizar mi salud a mi edad, 52 años.



Cuentanos la evolucion de peso, que llevas aqui un tiempo y no recuerdo habertelo leido.

Entiendo que tu no partias de un sobrepeso evidente.


----------



## Gort (19 Feb 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cuentanos la evolucion de peso, que llevas aqui un tiempo y no recuerdo habertelo leido.
> 
> Entiendo que tu no partias de un sobrepeso evidente.



Exacto, cuando di con este hilo no buscaba bajar de peso ya que estoy 2-3 kilos por debajo de mi normopeso. Mido 1'65 y peso 50 kilos, oscilando entre 48 y 52. Pensé que bajar carbohidratos y hacer ayuno intermitente me ayudaría a optimizar mi estado de salud en esta etapa de transición a la menopausia y lo que leí aquí más lo que indagué por otras vías me ayudó mucho. 

Ya partía de 12 horas de ayuno nocturno y de no comer pan, hábitos que siempre tuve. Empecé, hace poco más de un año, a hacer 14 horas de ayuno intermitente y dejé definitivamente la pasta (de la cual tampoco abusaba) y los zumos naturales de naranja, los plátanos, alguna galleta o dulce, chocolate con azúcar, leche y lácteos (menos el queso curado), y me acostumbré a aumentar la cantidad de ingesta de grasas saludables aunque al principio me daba cosa, tanto que nos han bombardeado con la peligrosidad de todas las grasas. Primer resultado, inmediatamente empecé a perder kilos y decidí introducir arroz, patatas, plátano, carbos saludables, aunque fuera una vez a la semana, y hacer 3 comidas diarias en lugar de dos. Soy una gran fan de la patata gallega o cachelos así que la como una-dos veces por semana. Con el tiempo, he ido modulando los carbohidratos complejos y he logrado estabilizarme en mi peso. Me asustó al principio perder la sensación de hambre aunque luego comía con buen apetito cuando tocaba. Hago 16 horas de ayuno intermitente, no me atrevo a ir a más por si pierdo peso. No me gusta estar demasiado delgada, se me queda cara de acelga.

Un año después he logrado estabilizar mi peso en 50-52 kilos, lo cual está bien para mi estatura. Me siento mejor que nunca a todos los niveles, estoy de buen humor, hago una hora de ejercicio diario, duermo genial, tengo la mente mucho más despejada y alerta, no siento cansancio a lo largo del día cuando antes, por las tardes, ya estaba para el arrastre... alguna molestia como las migrañas fueron espaciándose y debilitándose hasta desaparecer del todo, no noto molestia alguna de menopausia, ni siquiera los temidos sofocos. No he ido aún a hacerme análisis de sangre por la situación en los centros de salud, pero es lo primero que tengo pensado hacer en cuanto sea más seguro. 

Creo que sí conté por aquí mi preocupación por perder peso y me disteis algún consejo como introducir algún carbohidrato, lo cual me vino muy bien para no bajar tantos kilos. Es cuestión de ir modulando y comprobando por ti mismo qué es lo que mejor le sienta a tu organismo. Para mí, el balance no puede ser más positivo.


----------



## nief (19 Feb 2021)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Aquí mi jodido analís:
> 
> ...



Pues ya que lo postea le podemos dar nuestra opinion.

Lo primero que el azucar este tan bajo es por la insulina por supuesto. Es mas seguramente que no se encontraria usted en ayunas en plenitud de facultades despierto como una rosa y listo para irse a correr o seguir asi toda la mañana no?

Yo en ayunas tengo sobre 90 de azucar, creo recordar. Y da igual si cene o no la noche anterior.

Luego lo mas destacable:

Sus niveles de:

colesterol total, hdl, ldl y trigliceridos.

hdl/trigliceridos = 4.3 

Tiene usted los trigliceridos por las nubes. Y el hdl no muy bajo, pero bajo.

Segun los trigliceridos tiene usted aparcado mucha grasa en su sangre dando mucho por culo. Podria ser puntual pero sus valores de fosfatasa, no pintan muy alla.

Vitamina d baja, muy baja.

Que haria yo? reducir hidratos y darle muy duro a la vitamina d. De ahi que su testosterona no esta bien.

La unica pastilla es vitamina D. Empezaria sin miramientos por 10 mil iu diarios uno 2 meses y luego mantener con 4mil iu. Y luego sol media hora al dia.

Pastillas no pero si reducir ingesta de hidratos -> de ahi viene los trigliceridos y si es lo peor del analisis.

Nada mas

Si quisiese usted subir el hdl, mas pescados, carnes y huevos pues lo tiene facil.

No se que desayuna pero con simplemnte no desayunar ningun hidrato (si tiene hambre unos huevos con cafe solo o algo de leche ) ya seria un gran cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (19 Feb 2021)

Pongo también los análisis hormonales:







No son niveles conanescos de testosterona, pero yo esperaba mucho menos.

Los hecspertos: ¿la testosterona total es un indicador fiable? Me suena que igual parte de la que sale luego anda por mis masas convirtiéndose en estrógenos, which turn you into a faggot. O algo por el estilo.
[/QUOTE]


Vitamina d hace falta para tener la testosterona bien. Nivel elevado de trigliceridos no ayuda tampoco.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (19 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Exacto, cuando di con este hilo no buscaba bajar de peso ya que estoy 2-3 kilos por debajo de mi normopeso. Mido 1'65 y peso 50 kilos, oscilando entre 48 y 52. Pensé que bajar carbohidratos y hacer ayuno intermitente me ayudaría a optimizar mi estado de salud en esta etapa de transición a la menopausia y lo que leí aquí más lo que indagué por otras vías me ayudó mucho.
> 
> Ya partía de 12 horas de ayuno nocturno y de no comer pan, hábitos que siempre tuve. Empecé, hace poco más de un año, a hacer 14 horas de ayuno intermitente y dejé definitivamente la pasta (de la cual tampoco abusaba) y los zumos naturales de naranja, los plátanos, alguna galleta o dulce, chocolate con azúcar, leche y lácteos (menos el queso curado), y me acostumbré a aumentar la cantidad de ingesta de grasas saludables aunque al principio me daba cosa, tanto que nos han bombardeado con la peligrosidad de todas las grasas. Primer resultado, inmediatamente empecé a perder kilos y decidí introducir arroz, patatas, plátano, carbos saludables, aunque fuera una vez a la semana, y hacer 3 comidas diarias en lugar de dos. Soy una gran fan de la patata gallega o cachelos así que la como una-dos veces por semana. Con el tiempo, he ido modulando los carbohidratos complejos y he logrado estabilizarme en mi peso. Me asustó al principio perder la sensación de hambre aunque luego comía con buen apetito cuando tocaba. Hago 16 horas de ayuno intermitente, no me atrevo a ir a más por si pierdo peso. No me gusta estar demasiado delgada, se me queda cara de acelga.
> 
> ...




A mi me paso lo mismo. Mucha perdida de peso pero al año se estabilizo. 

A mi me paso lo de perder la sensacion de hambre. Que si luego comes yo como con fruicion y asi me endoso calorias sin miramientos. 

Yo sigo con 2 comidas y en keto 90% del tiempo. Al ser keto hay muchas mas grasas y no bajo ya mas de peso.

Mi teoria es que perdi toda la grasa mala, la que estaba por fuera de los organos. Se que tengo algo de grasa pero es la superficial la que se coge cuando pinzas la piel. 

A mi me dio por hacer mucho ejercicio y note un subidon de masa muscular y segui reduciendo la barriga. Muchisimo.

Ahora estoy muy estable, como menos y no bajo ni subo de peso.

Todos los demas efectos los suscribo.

Lo unico el controlar la vitamina d, que como gallega y en pandemia la tendras baja seguro. 

Saludos y gracias por el testimonio


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vosotros hacéis 1 vez comida trampa a la semana que llueve harinas y azúcar ? . Yo si me da fuerza psicológicamente



Y 2.
De lo que se trata es:
- Que las harinas y azúcares formen parte en un % muy bajo del total de tu alimentación.
- Que seas sensible a la insulina, con lo cual, delante de cualquier chute de azúcar, tu cuerpo sea capaz de gestionarlo sin mayor problema.
Y obviamente:
- Que seas alguien activo cosa que te ayudará a tener sensibilizada tu insulina y que puedas comer de todo, sin problema, siempre y cuando cumplas con el punto 1.

El hombre de las cavernas comía de "todo". De todo lo que había. No comía pan ni macarrones pq no los tenía, pero cuando era la época se hincharía a miel (que no deja de ser azúcar puro). A lo mejor la época de la miel duraría 6 meses y tengo por seguro que se hinchaba a ella cuando la encontraba. En esa época, tanto las frutas como verduras, al no estar manipuladas tenían poco azúcar y por tanto muy poco adictivas. Las frutas del bosque, frutos rojos, no son precisamente muy dulces. Y si buscamos un poco en google imagenes y comparamos un plátano o una zanahoria de ahora con las de entonces veremos que su ingesta de azúcar era ínfima. Así que, cuando te topaban con la miel, se hincharían a ella sin dudarlo. 
Y sin problema. Ni había obesidad, ni caries, ni enfermedades modernas, ni -itis... 
Simplemente era gente que gestionaba bien esos chutes de azucar pq eran muy esporádicos a lo largo del año.

Un niño de hoy día:
Desayuno: 
Leche (tiene su propio azúcar)
Colacao: 50% minimo de azúcar
2 cucharadas de azúcar. (sin palabras)
Kellogs: más del 50% azúcar

Pues ya ha empezado el día con un buen chute de azúcar. A la que lleva un par de horas en el colegio, tiene un bajón importante. No va saciado ni nutrido así que su cuerpo pide comida (pero de verdad). (soy profe de secundaria y me conozco bien el tema)
MEdia mañana:
galletas/bocata/patatas de bolsa + zumo/aquarius/monster

Tenemos 2 recreos y en los 2 comen algo.

Con la edad refinan un poco los gustos y se ven frutas enteras, agua o incluso frutos secos. 
Pero en definitiva, pueden ser años y años con los niveles de azúcar permanentemente altos:
- resistencia a la insulina, hiperinsulinemia.... Y eso es precisamente es lo que hay que evitar.

Yo hace 12 años que estoy con una dieta baja en hidratos y he revertido mi resistencia a la insulina. Un vez conseguido eso, a mi nadie me quita mi bocada semanal, mi pizza de los domingos o mis vermuts dominicales.


----------



## nief (19 Feb 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y 2.
> De lo que se trata es:
> - Que las harinas y azúcares formen parte en un % muy bajo del total de tu alimentación.
> - Que seas sensible a la insulina, con lo cual, delante de cualquier chute de azúcar, tu cuerpo sea capaz de gestionarlo sin mayor problema.
> ...




Que dirias que tardaste?


----------



## Rauxa (19 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Que dirias que tardaste?



¿A qué te refieres exactamente?


----------



## nief (21 Feb 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente?



En que se fuese la resistencia a la insulina?


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2021)

¿Pero que puta mierda es esto del Nutri-Score?


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2021)

JoseDa dijo:


> Y un par de vasitos diarios de vinagre de sidra de manzana sin pasteurizar.



¿Eso para qué?


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eso para qué?



Por el motivo que sea, el vinagre de manzana ralentiza la absorción de los hidratos de carbono y mejora la resistencia a la insulina.
Al menos, según el Dr. Fung.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Pero que puta mierda es esto del Nutri-Score?



Ese tema ya se tocó aquí cuando salió el Nutriscoria ese en Francia: dejando a un lado las manipulaciones burdas de la industria alimentaria, la mierda seca ésta se basa en conceptos nutricionales desfasados y errados, así que los resultados y una mierda vienen a ser lo mismo.

El algoritmo adolece de los siguientes "fallos" (si es que son fallos y no manipulación deliberada):

- *Realiza los cálculos sobre 100g de producto, no sobre una ración.* Así llega a conclusiones de Perogrullo, como que en 100 gramos de aceite hay muchas calorías y mucha grasa, mientras que en 100 gramos de Coca-cola (que es como un 90% agua y un 10% assúca) hay pocas calorías y nada de grasa (duh!)
- *Puntúa negativamente el contenido calórico en abstracto*, sin discriminar si las calorías vienen del infame jarabe de glucosa-fructosa o de la proteína de un chuletón de pasto, e ignorando que las calorías son, de todos modos, un cuento chino.
- *Demoniza las grasas*, sin atender a su clasificación, origen, propiedades o beneficios científicamente contrastados. Lo mismo da una grasa trans desnaturalizada y rancia que un aceite de oliva virgen extra prensado en frio, el tocino ibérico de bellota, o el aceite de hígado de bacalao rezumando omega-3
- *Aunque penaliza (poco) el azúcar, ignora que las harinas refinadas son a todos los efectos metabólicos glucosa pura*, con lo que los cereales del desayuno (que son básicamente harinuza y azúcar) consiguen buenas calificaciones.
- *Al no ocultar el algoritmo, permite trampear el indicador*, de manera que la industria pueda ajustarse al milímetro a los parámetros que le darán la mejor etiqueta razonablemente posible a lo que no deja de ser mierda pura, simplemente toqueteando los ingredientes un poquito. Como que a Nestlé y compañía les va a suponer un problema rebajar un poquito (casi nada) la cantidad de azúcar de un producto, reendulzarlo con edulcorantes artificiales (que tienen su propia problemática), añadirle un tiento de fibra (falsa, no la que se encuentra de forma natural en el cereal, sino una que le echan después) y mágicamente unos cereales que HASTA LOS TONTOS SABEN QUE SON BASURA ahora llevan nutriscore A.

Claro que los que sigan esta mamonada, en el pecado llevan la penitencia, no hemos aprendido a desconfiar del que más gana cuanto más perdemos:

_De los creadores de "*el director del banco, que es amigo de toda la vida, me ha recomendado estas preferentes*" llega "*las marcas de toda la vida me recomiendan qué comer, y qué casualidad, lo que tengo que comer es lo que ellos venden*"_


----------



## Topongo (22 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Una duda compañeros.
> 
> Aquí en Valencia es muy típica la paella vamos.
> 
> ...



yo creo que eso demuestra un comportamiento obsesivo, cosa que muy sano no es, fiera a parte del desprecio a la otra persona y en una invitación comer algo a parte traído de tu casa... (si al menos hubieras llevado ensalada para todos...)

No creo que sea problema pasarse un dia (más), también lo podrías tomar como la primera de las dos comidas "trampa" .
A veces pretendiendo estar lo mas sano posible no nos damos cuenta de que comportamientos como este no ayudan a la larga.

Lo trato de decir como ayuda, que además era un a paella (que además te encanta) , no un kilo de palmera de chocolate.

Si te ha molestado lo siento, pero es que estaba leyendo y estaba alucinando.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por el motivo que sea, el vinagre de manzana ralentiza la absorción de los hidratos de carbono y mejora la resistencia a la insulina.
> Al menos, según el Dr. Fung.



También tiene propiedades antifúngicas aplicado en la piel. Bebido, pasando por el sistema digestivo, no creo.


----------



## sada (23 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Exacto, cuando di con este hilo no buscaba bajar de peso ya que estoy 2-3 kilos por debajo de mi normopeso. Mido 1'65 y peso 50 kilos, oscilando entre 48 y 52. Pensé que bajar carbohidratos y hacer ayuno intermitente me ayudaría a optimizar mi estado de salud en esta etapa de transición a la menopausia y lo que leí aquí más lo que indagué por otras vías me ayudó mucho.
> 
> Ya partía de 12 horas de ayuno nocturno y de no comer pan, hábitos que siempre tuve. Empecé, hace poco más de un año, a hacer 14 horas de ayuno intermitente y dejé definitivamente la pasta (de la cual tampoco abusaba) y los zumos naturales de naranja, los plátanos, alguna galleta o dulce, chocolate con azúcar, leche y lácteos (menos el queso curado), y me acostumbré a aumentar la cantidad de ingesta de grasas saludables aunque al principio me daba cosa, tanto que nos han bombardeado con la peligrosidad de todas las grasas. Primer resultado, inmediatamente empecé a perder kilos y decidí introducir arroz, patatas, plátano, carbos saludables, aunque fuera una vez a la semana, y hacer 3 comidas diarias en lugar de dos. Soy una gran fan de la patata gallega o cachelos así que la como una-dos veces por semana. Con el tiempo, he ido modulando los carbohidratos complejos y he logrado estabilizarme en mi peso. Me asustó al principio perder la sensación de hambre aunque luego comía con buen apetito cuando tocaba. Hago 16 horas de ayuno intermitente, no me atrevo a ir a más por si pierdo peso. No me gusta estar demasiado delgada, se me queda cara de acelga.
> 
> ...



qué comes? que desayunas?


----------



## Gort (23 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> qué comes? que desayunas?



Nada más levantarme, bebo dos vasos de agua.

A las 7:30 tomo una cucharada de cacao 100% en polvo, una punta de aceite de coco ecológico virgen extra (si no tengo, una punta de mantequilla), dos cucharaditas de levadura de cerveza y espolvoreo con canela, todo ello disuelto en un tazón grande de agua caliente. Un poco más tarde, tomo un tazón de arándanos frescos o fresas, un trocito de queso curado, dos rodajas de chorizo curado picante artesanal sin aditivos, 2 nueces y un puñado de tomates Cherry.

A las 14 horas suelo tomar carne o pescado (cortes grasos) con verduras rehogadas (coles de Bruselas, judías verdes, brócoli...) con bastante bacon y cebolla en mantequilla o AOVE. Otros días, plato de legumbres, plato de patatas hervidas y 2 huevos a la plancha con bien de AOVE o mantequilla, plato de arroz con calamares y un puñado de tomates Cherry. Una infusión de manzanilla o de limoncillo con jengibre.

A las 19 horas, me hago una ensalada con lechuga, pimiento rojo, 1 aguacate, 7-8 aceitunas negras grandes, un huevo cocido (si no he comido huevo a mediodía) y aderezo con un buen chorro de AOVE y una cucharada sopera de vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico sin filtrar y con la madre. Si tengo hambre, luego tomo una lata de sardinas o de atún en aceite de oliva, o salmón ahumado, o unas lonchas de jamón serrano de calidad (que no lleve azúcar), un puñado de almendras crudas y/o una onza de chocolate 100% cacao.

Hago una hora de ejercicio diario: media hora de subir y bajar la cuesta enfrente de mi casa a todo pistón, subo y bajo las escaleras de mi casa varias veces, ejercicios con mancuernas de 1 kilo (para evitar las dichosas alas de murciélago) y unas cuantas series de 10 flexiones contra una barandilla de madera.

Tomo los siguientes suplementos a lo largo del día:

- 1 tableta de complejo multivitamínico Centrum Silver (para mujeres +de 50 años).
-1 cápsula de resveratrol HSN (nunca le agradeceré lo suficiente al forero "antonio estrada" por esta recomendación).
-1 pastilla de complejo vitamínico para el cabello (serenoa, cisteina, metionina, Vit. B5, biotina, ácido fólico.)
-1 cápsula de aceite Omega3 (500EPA-250 DHA)
-1 cápsula de luteína con caléndula.
-2 cápsulas de cúrcuma + piperina.
-2 cápsulas de colágeno marino + ácido hialurónico.


----------



## Dexmond (25 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Nada más levantarme, bebo dos vasos de agua.
> 
> A las 7:30 tomo una cucharada de cacao 100% en polvo, una punta de aceite de coco ecológico virgen extra (si no tengo, una punta de mantequilla), dos cucharaditas de levadura de cerveza y espolvoreo con canela, todo ello disuelto en un tazón grande de agua caliente. Un poco más tarde, tomo un tazón de arándanos frescos o fresas, un trocito de queso curado, dos rodajas de chorizo curado picante artesanal sin aditivos, 2 nueces y un puñado de tomates Cherry.
> 
> ...



Ayer viendo al DR Hernandez, decía que lo apropiado era que el Omega 3 tuviera más DHA que EPA, por no se que historia de los receptores.
Ya que veo que compras en hsn, allí he encontrado uno así.

OMEGA-3 DHA-500 - Now Foods


----------



## Gort (25 Feb 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> Ayer viendo al DR Hernandez, decía que lo apropiado era que el Omega 3 tuviera más DHA que EPA, por no se que historia de los receptores.
> Ya que veo que compras en hsn, allí he encontrado uno así.
> 
> OMEGA-3 DHA-500 - Now Foods



Muchas gracias por la recomendación, Dexmond. Precisamente, el Omega3 que estoy tomando ahora es de HSN también. Suelo ver al Dr. Hernández (junto a Borja Bandera y el Dr. Ekberg) y, cuando acabe este tarro, pediré el que has encontrado, a ver qué tal. 

Por cierto, hay un vídeo muy interesante de Borja Bandera con algunas reflexiones sobre el ayuno intermitente y la manera de romperlo de manera correcta, por si a alguien le interesa:


----------



## piru (25 Feb 2021)

Tontás. Yo lo rompo con esto:









Gort dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la recomendación, Dexmond. Precisamente, el Omega3 que estoy tomando ahora es de HSN también. Suelo ver al Dr. Hernández (junto a Borja Bandera y el Dr. Ekberg) y, cuando acabe este tarro, pediré el que has encontrado, a ver qué tal.
> 
> Por cierto, hay un vídeo muy interesante de Borja Bandera con algunas reflexiones sobre el ayuno intermitente y la manera de romperlo de manera correcta, por si a alguien le interesa:


----------



## planta (25 Feb 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> Ayer viendo al DR Hernandez, decía que lo apropiado era que el Omega 3 tuviera más DHA que EPA, por no se que historia de los receptores.
> Ya que veo que compras en hsn, allí he encontrado uno así.
> 
> OMEGA-3 DHA-500 - Now Foods



He mirado el que tomo yo y es al revés. Tienes información de eso?


----------



## Dexmond (25 Feb 2021)

planta dijo:


> He mirado el que tomo yo y es al revés. Tienes información de eso?





debe salirte el momento exacto


----------



## Dexmond (25 Feb 2021)

planta dijo:


> He mirado el que tomo yo y es al revés. Tienes información de eso?





aquí lo explica mejor.


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2021)

.alguien puede intuir cómo hacer que tu organismo no tenga efectos secundarios al recibir la vacuna?? alguna recomendación en alimentación?


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2021)

Telepizza apuesta por nuevos productos 100% veganos
estos iban de capa caída económicamente hablando....será para reinventarse...
Telepizza dice que pierde 10 millones en ventas al mes por las actuales restricciones


----------



## sada (25 Feb 2021)

*chavales he flipado con esta noticia.... conocí este canal de Metabolismo TV por aquí*

*Investigan muerte de especialista en metabolismo Frank Suárez*
El especialista en obesidad y metabolismo, Francisco A. Suárez Marroy, de 71 años, murió durante la mañana de hoy, jueves, tras caer del balcón de su apartamento en el noveno piso del condominio Parque de Loyola, en Hato Rey, informó el Negociado de la Policía de Puerto Rico.

El director de la División de Homicidios de San Juan, teniente Ángel Martínez, confirmó la identidad del fallecido, quien era el propietario de la empresa NaturalSlim e indicó que el caso se investiga hasta el presente como un suicidio.

El agente Alex Díaz, adscrito al Cuerpo de Investigación Criminal (CIC) de San Juan investiga los hechos.

Frank Suárez, cobró fama tras la publicación del libro “El Poder del Metabolismo”y por sus cápsulas informativas sobre cómo mantener una vida saludable a través de las redes sociales.

En lo que va de año se han reportado nueve suicidios en el área policíaca de San Juan, los cuatro más recientes entre el jueves y la mañana de este jueves.

“Es alarmante la cantidad de suicidios que se han reportado, los últimos cuatro han ocurrido desde el jueves hasta el día de hoy”, expresó Martínez.


----------



## Direct (25 Feb 2021)

Que opinais de la nata líquida en monodosis para acompañar algún te? 

https://a2.soysuper.com/6f20ae8c0faf0111bce4c977b20f353e.1500.0.0.0.wmark.7445784f.jpg

Sudmilch Crema leche para cafe (campina) 20 x 10 g


----------



## Direct (25 Feb 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> yo creo que eso demuestra un comportamiento obsesivo, cosa que muy sano no es, fiera a parte del desprecio a la otra persona y en una invitación comer algo a parte traído de tu casa... (si al menos hubieras llevado ensalada para todos...)
> 
> No creo que sea problema pasarse un dia (más), también lo podrías tomar como la primera de las dos comidas "trampa" .
> A veces pretendiendo estar lo mas sano posible no nos damos cuenta de que comportamientos como este no ayudan a la larga.
> ...




A ver que casa mi suegro es mi casa... Que son 20 años comiendo alli....

Ayer mismo fui a comer puchero y me comí una ensalada con la carne del puchero de mi suegra. 

En casa mis suegros nunca falta de nada porque además soy yo quien compra 1 jamón cada 2 meses y lo dejo alli para todos. 

Y paella como alli casi todas las semanas.... Entre rechazar una paella entre semana o domingo.... Rechazo la del miércoles vamos. 

Llevo a rajatabla las 2 comidas semanales que me permito salirme porque estoy en una fase de perdida de peso importante. 110 kg en enero. Ahora estoy en 101kg. Mi peso ideal esta entorno a los 90kg porque hago pesas.


----------



## Direct (25 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> *chavales he flipado con esta noticia.... conocí este canal de Metabolismo TV por aquí*
> 
> *Investigan muerte de especialista en metabolismo Frank Suárez*
> El especialista en obesidad y metabolismo, Francisco A. Suárez Marroy, de 71 años, murió durante la mañana de hoy, jueves, tras caer del balcón de su apartamento en el noveno piso del condominio Parque de Loyola, en Hato Rey, informó el Negociado de la Policía de Puerto Rico.
> ...



Dep seguía su canal. Vaya grande se nos va


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2021)

planta dijo:


> He mirado el que tomo yo y es al revés. Tienes información de eso?



Y si comeis pescados y huevos?


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> .alguien puede intuir cómo hacer que tu organismo no tenga efectos secundarios al recibir la vacuna?? alguna recomendación en alimentación?




Pues Sada, llevamos comentandolo en el hilo mucho tiempo. Bajar la inflamacion y aumentar el sistema inmune. 

Acciones a tomar por orden de prioridad/efectividad. Cada una que .

Suplemento bueno/potente vitamina D. Como 5 o 10 mil unidades diarias 1 mes antes + keto + ejercicio.
Dieta keto sin procesados + ejercicio.
Dieta low carb y sin ningun tipo de procesado + ejercici
No comer procesados + ejercicio
No comer aceites vegetales + ejercicoi
Ejercicio
No hacer nada.
Como saberlo luego?

En analisis sangre mirar estos valores:

creatinina
proteina c reactiva
eritrosedimentacion
vitamina 
hdl
trigliceridos

Saludos


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Que opinais de la nata líquida en monodosis para acompañar algún te?
> 
> https://a2.soysuper.com/6f20ae8c0faf0111bce4c977b20f353e.1500.0.0.0.wmark.7445784f.jpg
> 
> Sudmilch Crema leche para cafe (campina) 20 x 10 g



Yo uso nata liquida para montar con el cafe y el te. Es la mejor forma de no soltar insulina durante horas.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> Telepizza apuesta por nuevos productos 100% veganos
> estos iban de capa caída económicamente hablando....será para reinventarse...
> Telepizza dice que pierde 10 millones en ventas al mes por las actuales restricciones



Procesado vegano= procesado igual


----------



## Direct (25 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo uso nata liquida para montar con el cafe y el te. Es la mejor forma de no soltar insulina durante horas.



Que marca usas?


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> *chavales he flipado con esta noticia.... conocí este canal de Metabolismo TV por aquí*
> 
> *Investigan muerte de especialista en metabolismo Frank Suárez*
> El especialista en obesidad y metabolismo, Francisco A. Suárez Marroy, de 71 años, murió durante la mañana de hoy, jueves, tras caer del balcón de su apartamento en el noveno piso del condominio Parque de Loyola, en Hato Rey, informó el Negociado de la Policía de Puerto Rico.
> ...



ME he quedado helado.
Hacía unos 6 meses que no veía ningún video de él y justo hace 2 días me puse durante unos 30' a repasar algunos de sus videos.
Tiene miles. Los que vais entrando en este hilo tenéis a este hombre como un referente. Cualquier duda o pregunta que tengáis usad su buscador en su youtube y seguro que tendrá un video al respecto. 

Justo hace 6 horas colgó un último video. Se tiró de un 9o piso aunque muchos opinan que lo han suicidado. Era muy crítico con la industria alimentaria y molestaba a los grandes.


----------



## Rauxa (25 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> En que se fuese la resistencia a la insulina?



Ufff. dificil de decir.
Mi situación la arreglé de forma muy progresiva y lenta. Nunca he dejado del todo las harinas por ejemplo o nunca he estado 3 meses haciendo una Keto.

0-20 años. Comía de todo. Como cualquier niño-adolescente. Mucha pasta, arroz, bocatas para desayunar, zumos y por suerte siempre tenía a mi alcance buenas verduras y carnes y huevos de calidad. Y tb era bastante de bollería y chuches. Nada de refrescos ni alcohol.

A los 17 pesaba 74 kilos y a los 20 llegué a los 84. Grandote, musculado (siempre he hecho deporte), pero nunca con six pack. Siempre con una capa de grasa en el abdomen, pero como era jugador de voley, con buena pierna y buen brazo pues no se me veía pasado de peso. Fuertote y ya.

De los 20 a los 29 iba rotando de los 80-84. Intentaba recortar azúcares pero terminaba aplicando lo que dice todo el mundo:
- come de todo pero poco, come 5 veces al día, la base para los cereales... Y claro en algunas fases bajas de peso (por que comes poco), pero te entra ansiedad pq no vas nutrido... entras en otra fase donde abusas de cualquier mierda, vuelves a subir...

A los 29 años veo que no tolero bien la leche así que dejo de desayunar leche+cereales y me paso al zumo. De ahí a la fruta entera y de ahí al ayuno. Y veo que estoy tocando alguna tecla correcta.
Paralelamente me reencuentro con un amigo metido en estos temas y me habla por primera vez de la Paleodieta. Empezó a decirme que la pasta engorda (algo que siempre decía mi madre), pero empieza a meterme algo de ciencia ahí. Concepto insulina/glucagón, ayunos intermitentes, come grasa para quemar grasa...

Y poco a poco voy implementando cambios y leyendo y probando cosas e interiorizando las cosas.
Y a los 35 años me veo en 74-75 kilos y con bastante más masa muscular entrenando lo mismo que siempre. PEsaba igual que cuando hacía COU pero con menos volumen corporal. Camisetas que aun guardo de cuando tenía 15 años que me iban mejor ahora.

Y ahí me estanco. Sigo una dieta baja en hidratos (minimizando harinas) y metiendo de vez en cuando algun dia keto o carnivoro.
Y así van pasando los años. Me siento bien en ese peso pero sabiendo que aún tengo algo de grasa que me sobra. Realmente no sé qué tocar:
- Siempre hago un ayuno diario. 16/8. No desayuno nunca.
- Alimentación alta en grasas
- De vez en cuando meto unos días seguidos de carnivoro o keto

Y de un día para otro (intervalo de 2-3 meses), a mis 42 años. Bajo a 68-70 kilos. Sin hacer nada que no hubiera hecho en esos últimos años.

Así que podríamos decir que "curé" mi resistencia a la insulina a los 42 años. Empecé a hacer las cosas bien a los 29 años, a los 35 me veo realmente bien, ahí me estanco (no subo ni bajo) y a los 42 se me quita la grasa y tengo six-pack. Hoy tengo 44 años.

Explicación de lo que ocurre entre mis 35-42 años? Lo que los americanos llaman "set point" y que precisamente se reajusta a los 7 años (incluso me asusté al ver que la cosa era tal cual me sucedió a mi).

Y desde el confinamiento que me he dejado ir: tengo un crio de 3 años así que imagina... macarrones, nuggets, galletas... De mis 70 kilos pasé a 75, pero con ayunos y volviendo un poco a hacer las cosas bien ya estoy a 72 y bajando otra vez buscando mi "set point"

Ahora no tengo tiempo, pero no sé si expliqué lo que es el "set point". ME citas y mañana lo cuento.


----------



## sada (26 Feb 2021)

justo iba a preguntar lo del set point ..que es exactamente?


----------



## sada (26 Feb 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> ME he quedado helado.
> Hacía unos 6 meses que no veía ningún video de él y justo hace 2 días me puse durante unos 30' a repasar algunos de sus videos.
> Tiene miles. Los que vais entrando en este hilo tenéis a este hombre como un referente. Cualquier duda o pregunta que tengáis usad su buscador en su youtube y seguro que tendrá un video al respecto.
> 
> Justo hace 6 horas colgó un último video. Se tiró de un 9o piso aunque muchos opinan que lo han suicidado. Era muy crítico con la industria alimentaria y molestaba a los grandes.



Mucho tardaron en suicidarlo si fuese así....aunque nunca se sabe...


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Que marca usas?



Pues una cualquiera, mientras sea nata para montar que tiene 35g grasa por cada 100ml. 

Creo que la de feiraco y la de larsa.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> A ver que casa mi suegro es mi casa... Que son 20 años comiendo alli....
> 
> Ayer mismo fui a comer puchero y me comí una ensalada con la carne del puchero de mi suegra.
> 
> ...



excusatio non petita....

oye que tu mismo, que si te parece normal ir llevando comida solo para ti a casas ajenas sin ser intolerante a lo que te ofrecen, pues a mi como que me sentaría regular por lo menos.
No digo que no seas generoso o que lleves siempre el vino, solo que es de una educación cuestionable, con comer poquito ese día de eso y más de unos entrantes que puedes llevar a tu gusto pues hecho...

Es que a mi mujer o a mi cuñada o a nadie que yo conozca se le ocurre andar llevándose un tupper con su comida a una comida familiar (intolerancias a parte) y por eso digo que esa obsesión roza (o sobrepasa) lo enfermizo.

Pero obviamente ni vivo contigo y si a tu mujer y a tus suegros les parece bien (que lo dudo ya que te insistió para la paella, menuda cara se le tuvo que quedar después de hacerla viendo sacar un tupper) pues olé por tí.


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Ufff. dificil de decir.
> Mi situación la arreglé de forma muy progresiva y lenta. Nunca he dejado del todo las harinas por ejemplo o nunca he estado 3 meses haciendo una Keto.
> 
> 0-20 años. Comía de todo. Como cualquier niño-adolescente. Mucha pasta, arroz, bocatas para desayunar, zumos y por suerte siempre tenía a mi alcance buenas verduras y carnes y huevos de calidad. Y tb era bastante de bollería y chuches. Nada de refrescos ni alcohol.
> ...




Que grandisimo aporte!!

Ver que una dieta low carb/keto y sin procesados a largo plazo es factible y tiene su recompensa.

Queria aprovechar para comentar la grasa abdominal en los hombres.

En mi caso te diria que he pasado de tener 0 grasa encima del musculo abdominal (y toda ella por debajo -> entre las visceras) a que toda ella sea subcutanea. Lo sabes bien porque haces musculo con el abdominal y la capa queda por encima del musculo y la agarras.
En el caso de mi padre es juuusto al reves. Hace musculo en el abdominal y no tiene ni un solo mm de grasa ahi encima todo por debajo!!!

No os cuento cual es la opcion sana


Mucha info lo que trasladas 

GRACIAS

A ver si mas foreros se animan con sus historias.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> excusatio non petita....
> 
> oye que tu mismo, que si te parece normal ir llevando comida solo para ti a casas ajenas sin ser intolerante a lo que te ofrecen, pues a mi como que me sentaría regular por lo menos.
> No digo que no seas generoso o que lleves siempre el vino, solo que es de una educación cuestionable, con comer poquito ese día de eso y más de unos entrantes que puedes llevar a tu gusto pues hecho...
> ...




OYe, yo creo que primero va la salud de uno y luego los temas "sociales". Si no puedo comer trigo o me sienta mal o lo que sea no lo voy a comer porque les vaya a parecer mal

Digo yo no?


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2021)

nief dijo:


> OYe, yo creo que primero va la salud de uno y luego los temas "sociales". Si no puedo comer trigo o me sienta mal o lo que sea no lo voy a comer porque les vaya a parecer mal
> 
> Digo yo no?



que si que si, pero que no era el caso que planteabas (por eso he puesto tema de intolerancias en todos mis mensajes) , que hablabas de paella que te encanta y de que no lo hiciste para poder comerte un perrito el finde, no te contradigas, es raro y ya está , lo haces a gusto pues vale.


----------



## Direct (26 Feb 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> excusatio non petita....
> 
> oye que tu mismo, que si te parece normal ir llevando comida solo para ti a casas ajenas sin ser intolerante a lo que te ofrecen, pues a mi como que me sentaría regular por lo menos.
> No digo que no seas generoso o que lleves siempre el vino, solo que es de una educación cuestionable, con comer poquito ese día de eso y más de unos entrantes que puedes llevar a tu gusto pues hecho...
> ...




Uf que pereza me da contestarte tio. 


1. Como en casa mis suegros 2 o 3 veces por semana. 

2. Retome este tipo de dieta en enero... Llevaba 2 años sin ella y mi estado fisico había empeorado mucho. 

3. Llevo 2 meses de gym intenso. 

4. Hago unas 12 comidas a la semana y en 2 de ellas me salgo... Solo 2. Y son durante viernes sábado o domingo. 

5. Tal vez para ti ir a casa tus suegros a comer paella pueda parecer una ocasión especial pero aquí en valencia es algo cotidiano y para nada excepcional y más aún en localidades. 

5. No me llevo la comida en un tupper. Me voy al súper de la esquina y compro comida que por supuesto comparto.... No hago una ensalada para mi, la hago para todos. 

6. Esa misma semana comi paella en casa de mis suegros. 

7. Deja de suponer historias o juzgar a la gente sin tener la más mínima idea.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Uf que pereza me da contestarte tio.
> 
> 
> 1. Como en casa mis suegros 2 o 3 veces por semana.
> ...



Que muy bien , que no qyiero crear polémica que el hilo esta dpm y yo hago parecido, cuerto que el ultimo año un poco menos pero ya estoy otta vez.

El tema que queria reseñar es que tampoco hay que llegar a obsesionarse con todo esto por una comida arriba o abajo, y mas si no es algo tipo comida rapida o similar, que esto puede desencadenar en comportamientos obsesivos, no digo que sea tu caso.

Tus mensajes desde luego no daban a entender eso, pero insisto que si tu estas bien asi genial, cierto es que al principio hay que ser mss estricto.

Que sin más, y perdona si tr ha molestado.


----------



## HaCHa (26 Feb 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Nada más levantarme, bebo dos vasos de agua.
> 
> A las 7:30 tomo una cucharada de cacao 100% en polvo, una punta de aceite de coco ecológico virgen extra (si no tengo, una punta de mantequilla), dos cucharaditas de levadura de cerveza y espolvoreo con canela, todo ello disuelto en un tazón grande de agua caliente. Un poco más tarde, tomo un tazón de arándanos frescos o fresas, un trocito de queso curado, dos rodajas de chorizo curado picante artesanal sin aditivos, 2 nueces y un puñado de tomates Cherry... blah blah blah, soy un sibarita de la comida/medicación.


----------



## Direct (27 Feb 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> Que muy bien , que no qyiero crear polémica que el hilo esta dpm y yo hago parecido, cuerto que el ultimo año un poco menos pero ya estoy otta vez.
> 
> El tema que queria reseñar es que tampoco hay que llegar a obsesionarse con todo esto por una comida arriba o abajo, y mas si no es algo tipo comida rapida o similar, que esto puede desencadenar en comportamientos obsesivos, no digo que sea tu caso.
> 
> ...



Nada tío.. Haya paz. 


De paso voy a resumir mi dia a dia. 


Me levanto sobre las 6:00
Me arreglo y me voy a mi oficina. (trabajo por cuenta propia)
Llego a la ofi sobre las 6:30.

Me preparo un café solo. Sin nada de azúcar ni edulcorante. Nada. 

Sobre las 8 y hasta la hora de comer voy bebiendo te. Tengo mil variedades que voy comprando en todos los sitios. Intento comprar los que son de mejor calidad. 

Como bebo bastantes pues voy mucho al baño. 

A las 13:30 cierro la oficina y empiezo a comer. 

En oficina tengo un horno pequeño y algunos días preparo pollo con cebolla aceite sal y limón y lo acompaño con una ensalada de rucula/canonigos tomate seco queso etc... Preparo costillas etc... Pescado no que luego huele mucho la ofi. 



















O ensalada con queso de cabra con pollo o bonito. Normalmente como cosas prácticas fáciles de preparar. 

Depende de si como mucho o no pues como postre. Marscapone + frutos rojos o coco rallado. 

Luego me preparo un te con nata. 

A las 17:00 voy a casa y me pongo a entrenar. Ejercicios básicos y de fuerza. Pocas repeticiones mucho peso. Suelo hacer 2 músculos por dia.. Unos 6 ejercicios en total. Suelo entrenar 6 días a la semana. 

Entre semana de Lunes a Jueves a las 17:00 y sábado y domingo a las 7:00 de la mañana. 

Los viernes no suelo cenar porque normalmente como más a la hora de la comida. 

Sábado entreno de 7:00 a 8:00 de la mañana en ayunas. Entreno en mi casa una habitación dedicada al gym. Luego de entrenar hago un recorrido de 3km corriendo hasta la casa del campo de mi padre y allí almorzamos. Suele ser carne asada en gran cantidad aquí me permito comer un trozo de pan y beber algo de vino. 

El sábado almuerzo a las 10:00 y hasta la cena ya no como nada. La cena pues es cuando toca pedir comida fuera ahora con cofinamiento que no se puede ir a ningún sitio. No suelo pedir comida rápida. 

Domingo vuelvo a entrenar de 7 a 8 de la mañana y luego me voy 2 horas andar con un amigo. 

Al llegar a casa es ducha,, me preparo un te y ha pasear un rato con la mujer y la niña. 

Luego siesta de 14:00 a 16:00 y luego pues como todo padre a jugar con su hija. 

El domingo a no ser que haya comida en casa los suegros o casa de mi padre pues no como nada y aprovecho para hacer un ayuno de 24H (sábado cena / domingo cena). La cena pues igual vuelvo a pedir comida para llevar. 

Entre semana sólo bebo agua te y cafe. 
Findesemana un poco de vino. 

Mis comidas se resumen en

30% carne 
15% pescado 
15% huevos 
15% vegetales 
15% quesos msrscapone nata
5% frutas 
5% frutos secos y cacao 100%

Aceite de oliva de coco

Más o menos

No miro cantidades de momento. Como para saciarme. Cuando llegue al estancamiento en mi perdida de peso entonces será cuando hay que empezar a controlar las cantidades aunque creo que esto llegara solo. 

Según te acercas a tu peso ideal te cuesta menos saciarte. 

Yo no busco tableta de chocolate en la barriga. 

Entreno fuerza para ganar músculo.. De esta forma consigues que tu cuerpo queme más calorías en reposo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Feb 2021)

Hoy he caído burbujeros toda la semana perfecta . Hoy había comida social y he caído y me he metido 6000 calorías en mierdas café sin azúcar , tostada de tomate , pizza, 2 hamburguesas con pan y kepchup mostaza y 3 huevos fritos con pan , una barra de chocolate entera una Magdalena y 3 galletas de chocolate . Para superar un poco la situación he hecho spinning y pesas . Me sentaba tan mal que casi me provoco mi vomito metiéndome los dedos en la garganta . Todo el esfuerzo tirado . En casa no me cuesta seguir la dieta . Y lo peor de todo es que ya no me gusta el azúcar lo encuentro amargo. Lo único que me ha gustado ha sido la pizza el café y la tostada de tomate y los 3 huevos . Pero los dulces ya no me gusta de echo en ese momento pensaba en aceite de coco . No se a meterme un poco de miel y así suplir el azúcar .El lunes me pesare


----------



## Rauxa (27 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> justo iba a preguntar lo del set point ..que es exactamente?



No hay una definición exacta en español. Vendría a ser nuestro "punto de equilibrio" o "punto fijo".

Es el punto donde nuestro cuerpo se encuentra cómodo en ese peso. (normalmente cuando llevamos mucho tiempo en un peso determinado)
Pongamos que llevo 10 años entre 70-75 kgs. Nuestro organismo (entorno metabólico, hormonal...), se ha adaptado a ese peso y en el momento en el que comamos (durante un período X) muy mal o muy bien, si bien tendiremos a subir o bajar de peso, nuestro organismo lo que hará es intentar buscar rápidamente ese punto de equilibrio que es donde se encuentra cómodo (que no necesariamente significa estar sano).

Seguro que muchos de nosotros en alguna ocasión ha dicho:
- Llevo una temporada comiendo como el culo pero no subo de peso
o bien:
- Llevo una temporada comiendo de puta madre y no hay manera de bajar

Cuando llevamos mucho tiempo en un mismo peso, nuestro punto de equilibrio se queda ahí y luego es muy difícil cambiar ese punto.

Lo que le ocurre a mucha gente:
- Toda su vida comiendo "normal" pero en un momento dado (puesto que tiene algo de sobrepeso), empieza a hacer una dieta baja en hidratos/paleo/keto.
Y en ppio una dieta keto o baja en hidratos, al ser alta en grasas y protes, debería ser saciante y más nutritiva y eso nos ayudaría a implementar algun ayuno por ejemplo y por tanto ir bajando de grasa. Pero es frecuente que en mucha gente, en esos compases iniciales no se sacie, que termine comiendo 6 huevos duros de golpe, 4 bistecs y 3 aguacates de golpe y que nunca terminen de estar saciados.
A lo mejor llevamos 30 años comiendo "normal" y de un día para otro decidimos hacer una keto, pero nuestro entorno hormonal (hormona del hambre, de la saciedad, insulina, glucagón, cortisol, hormona del crecimiento...) no han tenido tiempo de adaptarse a esa nueva situación alimenticia y por eso el cuerpo se defiende intentado ir a buscar su punto de equilibrio.

Solución a esto? hacer cambios progresivos. Hacer que el paso a comer "normal" a comer bajo en hidratos, sea algo progresivo (esto es opinión).

En mi caso, bajé de 80-84kgs a 75-76 de forma muy rápida y haciendo cambios progresivos y lentos. Ahí, me estanqué y en 7 años me puse a 70 kgs.

Y es que según los expertos, este punto de equilibrio lo podemos cambiar al cabo de 7 años después de implementar cambios.

Yo pasé de basar en un 50-60% mi alimentación en todo tipo de hidratos a un 20% de hidratos. Los primeros cambios los veréis rápidos pero veries que al cabos de unos meses o pocos años, si volvéis a las andandas, recuperáis el peso rápidamente (para buscar ese punto de equilibrio). Pero una vez variado vuestro punto de equilibrio, vuestro cuerpo se estabilizará ahí y, a no ser que os metáis mierda 1 año entero, dificilmente volveréis al punto de equilibrio anterior.


----------



## piru (28 Feb 2021)

La barriguilla cervecera es lo peor de lo peor




La estratificación por sexo revela peores resultados en hombres que en mujeres, con mayores riesgos de mortalidad e intubación en hombres con obesidad. Esta discrepancia puede estar relacionada con la variación anatómica: los hombres tienden a tener más grasa visceral, mientras que las mujeres tienen más grasa subcutánea. *Se ha demostrado que la grasa visceral induce un estado inflamatorio con niveles elevados de PCR, mientras que los estudios han demostrado que el tejido adiposo subcutáneo podría ser protector y reducir el riesgo de mortalidad.*

The impact of obesity on COVID-19 complications: a retrospective cohort study



*"Hiperglucemia y gravedad de COVID-19*
La hiperglucemia se asocia de forma independiente con un mayor riesgo de enfermedades cardiometabólicas y mortalidad, incluso cuando se presenta en el rango de no diabéticos 45 , 46 , 47 . Los estudios también apoyan la relevancia de la hiperglucemia para los resultados de COVID-19. Por ejemplo, entre 605 pacientes con COVID-19 en dos hospitales en Wuhan, China, los pacientes con un nivel de glucosa en sangre en ayunas (FBG) durante el ingreso hospitalario de *6,1 a 6,9 mmol / l* (100/130 mg/dl)"

Esto es prediabetes que es como están la mayoría de los fofisanos

Global pandemics interconnected â€” obesity, impaired metabolic health and COVID-19


----------



## Er_Gayolo (28 Feb 2021)

Recomiendo este youtuber para los que querais bajar unos kilos


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Mar 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> No hay una definición exacta en español. Vendría a ser nuestro "punto de equilibrio" o "punto fijo".
> 
> Es el punto donde nuestro cuerpo se encuentra cómodo en ese peso. (normalmente cuando llevamos mucho tiempo en un peso determinado)
> Pongamos que llevo 10 años entre 70-75 kgs. Nuestro organismo (entorno metabólico, hormonal...), se ha adaptado a ese peso y en el momento en el que comamos (durante un período X) muy mal o muy bien, si bien tendiremos a subir o bajar de peso, nuestro organismo lo que hará es intentar buscar rápidamente ese punto de equilibrio que es donde se encuentra cómodo (que no necesariamente significa estar sano).
> ...



El Dr. Fung hace una buena analogía para entender el _set point_: es como la temperatura de un termostato. Si la habitación baja de temperatura, el termostato lo detecta y enciende la calefacción; si sube de temperatura, igual, pero enciende el aire acondicionado.

Tu sistema endocrino considera que el _set point_ es tu peso natural, y como el sistema lo que busca es la homeostasis (= mantenerse como está), si bajas de tu _set point_, procurará reducir el gasto basal y aumentar la presión hormonal sobre el apetito (más ghrelina y menos leptina) para hacerte volver a él. Si subes de tu _set point_, procurará hacer lo contrario.

Por eso las dietas hipocalóricas no funcionan: porque no cambian el _set point _(que es de naturaleza hormonal), así que en cuanto bajas lo suficiente, el sistema endocrino se pone en marcha para, básicamente, llevarte la contraria y joder la marrana.

Y por eso en dietas orientadas a cambiar el _set point_, es decir, a restaurar el equilibrio hormonal, se "permiten" comidas trampa: porque lo que importa no es lo que haces UN DÍA, ni el cómputo TOTAL de calorías y macronutrientes, sino que estés dando los pasos adecuados para enviarle al sistema endocrino la señal de reducir el _set point_. (guiño a @Patatas bravas : no sufras, chaval, que aunque te caigas del carro un día NO PASA NADA).

El _set point _depende de nuestro patrón alimentario y de actividad. Se mueve en función de los cambios que introducimos, y el peso va detrás.
Por eso, por ejemplo, lo que nos venía funcionando los primeros (digamos) 10-12 kilos, de pronto deja de funcionar. Es porque ya hemos alcanzado nuestro nuevo _set point _en base a las nuevas costumbres, y no vamos a seguir bajando hasta que no introduzcamos nuevos cambios.


----------



## lewis (1 Mar 2021)

Y cómo interpretamos lo de los gurús del fitness que dicen que para quitar grasa ha de hacerse con déficit calórico?
Va bien para quitar grasa o en medio plazo se revertirá?


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Mar 2021)

lewis dijo:


> Y cómo interpretamos lo de los gurús del fitness que dicen que para quitar grasa ha de hacerse con déficit calórico?
> Va bien para quitar grasa o en medio plazo se revertirá?



Básicamente, como que *no están diciendo nada.*

Decir que para quitar grasa ha de hacerse con déficit calórico es como decir que para volar ha de hacerse experimentando un empuje superior al peso.

Es técnicamente cierto, pero prácticamente inútil.
¿Cómo se logra un déficit calórico cuyos efectos se mantengan en el tiempo? ESA es la pregunta.

Porque de poco sirve generar un déficit calórico transitorio con el viejo adagio de comer menos y moverse más, si a la vuelta de de unas semanas o unos meses ese déficit se va a ver compensado por el sistema endocrino para volver al set point.

Es decir, supongamos que hacemos la clásica dieta hipocalórica acompañada de ejercicio para provocar un déficit calórico de 500 kcal al día.

Al principio, en efecto, vamos a perder peso (no todo grasa, por cierto, también masa muscular), pero nuestro sistema endocrino procurará absorber el déficit bajando el metabolismo basal, con lo que llegado un punto ya no habrá déficit calórico diario, y al mismo tiempo aumentará la presión sobre el apetito para empujarnos a entrar en superávit calórico hasta haber recuperado el peso perdido. Lo que es una dieta yo-yo de toda la vida.


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (1 Mar 2021)

Estimados conforeros,

Recientemente me he hecho un análisis de sangre.

Rondo los 40, estoy delgado (180 cm, 69 Kg) desde siempre, practico deporte con más asiduidad que antes (HIIT, empezando con fuerza, caminar rápido por cuestas, correr algo).

Desde hace un par de años progresivamente he ido eliminando procesados, azúcares y harinas refinadas. Diría que ahora mi dieta es una "moderate carb" dado que sigo comiendo sin problema legumbres, fruta y verdura.

En estos dos años he bajado 10 Kg (aun siendo delgado, tenía algo de barriga cervecera, que se ha ido).

Durante este año de pandemia, he aumentado mi ingesta de grasas (frutos secos, nibs de cacao crudo, chocolate 100%, aceite oliva, aguacates, olivas, sardinas, caballa, salmón, queso (curado y fresco), yogur griego, semillas...), he disminuido algo el de carne y he aumentado el de pescado. El último año he aumentado mi "ayuno" nocturno a 14 h (desayuno a las 10:30, como a las 14h, ceno a las 20:30).

No es que mis análisis hayan salido mal, ha aumentado el HDL, pero han empeorado algo respecto a los de hace un año en lo que respecta a triglicéridos (y por tanto Vldl) y LDL.

Todo esto lo consultaré con mi médico, pero se que aquí hay gente que entiende, así que que opináis de estos valores, comparando 2020 (hace un año) con 2021:

Colesterol total: 173 a 196
LDL: 104.1 a 113.3
HDL: 55.9 a 63.5
VLDL: 13.0 a 19.2
Triglicéridos: 65 a 96
Glucosa: 80 a 72

¿A qué puede deberse este aumento de triglicéridos? La teoría lowcarb dice que me tendrían que bajar con un consumo bajo o moderado de hidratos. De hecho así fue de 2019 a 2020 me bajaron espectacularmente de 144 a 65.


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2021)

lewis dijo:


> Y cómo interpretamos lo de los gurús del fitness que dicen que para quitar grasa ha de hacerse con déficit calórico?
> Va bien para quitar grasa o en medio plazo se revertirá?




Pues que se basan en teorias de los años 80.

De sobra conocido que no sirven pues no somos un coche. Somos un ser vivo/maquina biologica con hormonas.

No se trata de que gastes mas y comas menos sino de que tu cuerpo gaste mas aunque tu reduzcas la ingesta o la mantengas. Ademas has de forzarle a que consuma grasas (eso lo consigues cambiando tu tipo de comida)

De sobra esta demostrado que a igual cantidad de calorias con solo cambiar la dieta una persona conseguiria reducir su % de grasa

Saludos.


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Estimados conforeros,
> 
> Recientemente me he hecho un análisis de sangre.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha pasado algo parecido pero ya os dire en los proximos analisis que pasa pues el cambio que hice fue reducir la ingesta de comida a casi 1 vez al dia. Teniendo en cuenta que en 4 meses apenas se ha podido salir mucho de casa no tenia sentido comer tanto.

Ah y he aumentado brutalmente el consumo de vitamina D y he de decir que al 3 mes (10000 iu diarias) no tengo un solo dia de cansancio, decaimiento o falta de ganas. Es alucinante.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2021)

lewis dijo:


> Y cómo interpretamos lo de los gurús del fitness que dicen que para quitar grasa ha de hacerse con déficit calórico?
> Va bien para quitar grasa o en medio plazo se revertirá?



Te lo acaba de explicar smilyng jack. Post anterior al tuyo.

Y diras tu seguramente. Como aumento metabolismo?



Dicho en el hilo varias veces COMO AUMENTO MI METABOLISMO comiendo la misma cantidad de calorias

Aumentando masa muscular - > con ejercicios de fuerza y alta intensidad
Reduciendo la insulina -> no tomando azucares o hidratos la mayor cantidad de tiempo posible (puedes tomarlos pero 1 vez al dia)
Sometiendote a bajas temperaturas o a altas temperaturas (ducha fria/sauna -> parecian tontos los finlandeses)
No comiendo procesados
Tomando vitamina D


Saludos.


----------



## Timekiller (1 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Ah y he aumentado brutalmente el consumo de vitamina D y he de decir que al 3 mes (10000 iu diarias) no tengo un solo dia de cansancio, decaimiento o falta de ganas. Es alucinante.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo sugiero que te midas la vitamina D en sangre. El exceso de vitamina D también es malo. No vayamos de un extremo al otro.


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Yo sugiero que te midas la vitamina D en sangre. El exceso de vitamina D también es malo. No vayamos de un extremo al otro.



Ya me la medi. Estoy medicado siguiendo al endocrino

Tranquilo. Ni aun duplicando dosis me excederia

Me hice analisis 1 diciembre. Toca en marzo de nuevo


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Estimados conforeros,
> 
> Recientemente me he hecho un análisis de sangre.
> 
> ...



Meh.
Los valores siguen siendo buenos, y hasta cierto punto es normal que te hayan subido los TG si has basculado hacia una dieta rica en grasas.
Considera que, en un paradigma alimentario basado en los carbohidratos, tener TG en sangre significa que un exceso de glucosa se está metabolizando en grasa y se envía a los adipocitos para su almacenaje.
Pero si basas tu alimentación y tu metabolismo en las grasas, los TG en sangre bien podrían estar haciendo el camino contrario, es decir, ser grasas in itínere de la reserva adiposa a los tejidos.

El principal problema que tenemos con los análisis de sangre es que los valores de referencia son válidos para _sugarburners_, están respaldados por estudios POBLACIONALES (es decir, señalan correlaciones, no causalidad) sobre grupos de estudio mayoritariamente (casi exclusivamente) adheridos a una dieta convencional.

Los valores de referencia para gente que hace dietas LCHF SE DESCONOCEN. Es como si te preocuparas del escaso desarrollo de un pigmeo, porque la altura normal de un watusi es de 1,80 y el pigmeo sólo mide 1,50. No hay anomalía, sino UNA NORMALIDAD DIFERENTE.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Mar 2021)

Déjate el queso.


----------



## Topongo (2 Mar 2021)

Cómo veis el tema del sushi?
Es mera curiosidad, entiendo que al ser arroz lavado con vinagre y demás...


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> Cómo veis el tema del sushi?
> Es mera curiosidad, entiendo que al ser arroz lavado con vinagre y demás...



¿Por qué sushi, habiendo sashimi?

Que la cantidad de arroz que trae el sushi tampoco es para abrirse las venas, y como dices es arroz lavado, con vinagre y en esencia tibio o frio.
Si acaso, la salsa de soja, con tiento (que de todos modos tapa los matices del sushi si te dedicas a sumergir la pieza a lo bestia)
El wasabi (si es bueno), sin miedo.


----------



## Topongo (2 Mar 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Por qué sushi, habiendo sashimi?
> 
> Que la cantidad de arroz que trae el sushi tampoco es para abrirse las venas, y como dices es arroz lavado, con vinagre y en esencia tibio o frio.
> Si acaso, la salsa de soja, con tiento (que de todos modos tapa los matices del sushi si te dedicas a sumergir la pieza a lo bestia)
> El wasabi (si es bueno), sin miedo.



"sashimi" también como a menudo ya que suelo comprar bacalada desalada al punto de sal y la suelo comer cruda en ensalada (os lo recomiendo común chorro de limón o aceite por encima), a veces también mojama o ahumados varios.

Wasabi a tope y soja poco o nada, y por qué sushi... supongo que porque los Uramakis o los makes me encantan... que le voy a hacer haha


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (2 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado algo parecido pero ya os dire en los proximos analisis que pasa pues el cambio que hice fue reducir la ingesta de comida a casi 1 vez al dia. Teniendo en cuenta que en 4 meses apenas se ha podido salir mucho de casa no tenia sentido comer tanto.
> 
> Ah y he aumentado brutalmente el consumo de vitamina D y he de decir que al 3 mes (10000 iu diarias) no tengo un solo dia de cansancio, decaimiento o falta de ganas. Es alucinante.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo siendo delgado soy de metabolismo algo más rápido, con menos de 3 comidas tengo hambre, aunque esporádicamente una vez cada semana o cada dos hago 16/8 saltándome cena o desayuno los días que no tengo hambre.

Vit D no me la he medido. Sentirme me siento mejor que nunca, intento de marzo a octubre tomar el sol 10 a 20 min.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh.
> Los valores siguen siendo buenos, y hasta cierto punto es normal que te hayan subido los TG si has basculado hacia una dieta rica en grasas.
> Considera que, en un paradigma alimentario basado en los carbohidratos, tener TG en sangre significa que un exceso de glucosa se está metabolizando en grasa y se envía a los adipocitos para su almacenaje.
> Pero si basas tu alimentación y tu metabolismo en las grasas, los TG en sangre bien podrían estar haciendo el camino contrario, es decir, ser grasas in itínere de la reserva adiposa a los tejidos.
> ...



Ya ya sé que los valores son buenos. Pero me gustaría que fueran perfectos. El año pasado lo eran, casi perfectos. He mejorado en el HDL pero he empeorado los triglicéridos y VLDL, que supuestamente son partículas de baja densidad, perjudiciales.

Aún estando muy bien dentro de los parámetros normales, quiero conocer qué factor es el que ha hecho que aumenten los triglicéridos.

¿Café filtrado? No creo
¿Mayor consumo de grasa saturada? Queso, mantequilla a veces para cocinar, yogur griego, frutos secos... ¿? Quizá
¿Ligeramente mayor consumo de legumbres? 2 ó 3 veces a la semana... no sé
¿Mayor consumo de fruta? He aumentado el consumo de tomate, unos dos al día más cherrys en la ensalada (antes solo 1 o cherrys), más 3 piezas de fruta (fresas, frutos rojos, manzana, kiwi o mandarina al día. Podría ser, son 5 a 6 raciones de fruta, cuando antes solía comer 3.
¿Mayor consumo de huevos? He pasado de 3-4 a 7-8 a la semana.
¿Introducir sardina, caballa y salmón en la dieta?

Otra pista es que me ha aumentado la AST (GOT) a 32 cuando la ALT (GPT) la tengo a 14.¿Hígado tocado? No bebo casi (1 copa de vino a la semana). En todas las calculadoras si el cociente AST/ALT es >2 dicen que marca daño hepático. Pues qué bien. Lo que no sé es si se refiere a valores fuera de la normalidad, dado que yo aunque tenga cociente >2 lo tengo todo por debajo de 40 (GOT 32, GPT14, GGT 12). Esto también podría ser por realizar más ejercicio intenso.

Y te pones a leer y es un puto lío. Estudios contradictorios por todas partes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Ya ya sé que los valores son buenos. Pero me gustaría que fueran perfectos. El año pasado lo eran, casi perfectos. He mejorado en el HDL pero he empeorado los triglicéridos y VLDL, que supuestamente son partículas de baja densidad, perjudiciales.
> 
> Aún estando muy bien dentro de los parámetros normales, quiero conocer qué factor es el que ha hecho que aumenten los triglicéridos.
> 
> ...



No te has quedado con lo más importante de mi mensaje: *no hay estudios sobre los valores "perfectos" para una persona que no basa su alimentación en carbohidratos.*

Lo que estás buscando, ajustar tus valores a lo que se considera "perfecto" para un _sugarburner_, no tiene por qué ser bueno para alguien que utiliza un metabolismo mixto carbos-grasas, o uno fuertemente inclinado hacia las grasas.

No digo que sí, ni que no, sólo digo que NO SE SABE. Las correlaciones (que no causalidades) de valores de colesterol, TGs, transaminasas, etc con enfermedades varias y eventos coronarios están basadas en estudios poblacionales de _sugarburners,_ no necesariamente aplican a un _fatburner._

El principal problema no es que los estudios sean contradictorios (que también), sino que los estudios que necesitarías, hasta donde yo sé, NO EXISTEN: no hay estudios poblacionales de amplio espectro en los que se segregue a la población en base a su dieta.


----------



## Topongo (2 Mar 2021)

Hoy me he zampado medio romanescu con bien de aove , sardinillas en aceite de oliva y queso viejo curado de oveja...


----------



## nief (2 Mar 2021)

De aceite de oliva la que quieras

De girasol = aceite pufa. Es un aceite vegetal.... asi que como el resto a reducir.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Mar 2021)

Aprende a hacer mayonesa de aceite de oliva sin que se te corte y a discrección. También se puede hacer mixta con girasol de vez en cuando.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Mar 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Hoy he caído burbujeros toda la semana perfecta . Hoy había comida social y he caído y me he metido 6000 calorías en mierdas café sin azúcar , tostada de tomate , pizza, 2 hamburguesas con pan y kepchup mostaza y 3 huevos fritos con pan , una barra de chocolate entera una Magdalena y 3 galletas de chocolate . Para superar un poco la situación he hecho spinning y pesas . Me sentaba tan mal que casi me provoco mi vomito metiéndome los dedos en la garganta . Todo el esfuerzo tirado . En casa no me cuesta seguir la dieta . Y lo peor de todo es que ya no me gusta el azúcar lo encuentro amargo. Lo único que me ha gustado ha sido la pizza el café y la tostada de tomate y los 3 huevos . Pero los dulces ya no me gusta de echo en ese momento pensaba en aceite de coco . No se a meterme un poco de miel y así suplir el azúcar .El lunes me pesare




Yo no podría hacer eso porque me pondría para morirme y no es broma, es un simple pastel y me sienta como una puñalada. Es lo que tiene llevar décadas sin comer practicamente comida basura.

Lo único que tolero sin muchos problemas son cosas como boniatos, patatas y arroz. ¿Pero una galleta de chocolate? Me pongo enfermo solo de pensarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2021)

Lo de las dos cucharadas me ha hecho gracia jaja

Si te lo haces con virgen extra te puedes comer un bote a diario.

Me sale con un huevo unos 250 ml y cae en dos comidas.


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2021)

Hoy para comer, alubias blancas con su chorizo , morcilla y tocino ibérico, de postre queso curado...


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Mar 2021)

Antes comía todos los días 2500 calorías en harinas y azúcares y tenia la insulina todo el día alta . Ahora todos los días grasas y proteinas verduras y los domingos aunque me meta 7000 calorías en azúcar en comida trampa y harinas no engordo y mi salud ha mejorado mucho . Lo bueno es que este estilo de vida te permite caer en la tentación de harinas puntualmente . Lo importante es regular la insulina ser regular . Comerme una pizza cada domingo me da una fuerza mental para seguir adelante. Ya no me gustan los dulces ni su sabor increíble . Cuando antes era mi adiccion helados bolleria snack


----------



## Ververemos (3 Mar 2021)

Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
¿Cómo la hacéis?
Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
Ni sacando de la nevera el día anterior, ni más huevo, nada. En cuanto echo aceite del bueno, se acabó, no es que se corte exactamente, es que no emulsiona bien, no espesa. Se queda como un sorbete.


zapatitos dijo:


> Aprende a hacer mayonesa de aceite de oliva sin que se te corte y a discrección. También se puede hacer mixta con girasol de vez en cuando.
> 
> Saludos.



Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
¿Cómo la hacéis?
Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
Ni sacando de la nevera el día anterior, ni más huevo, nada. En cuanto echo aceite del bueno, se acabó, no es que se corte exactamente, es que no emulsiona bien, no espesa. Se queda como un sorbete.


----------



## lost_77 (3 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
> ¿Cómo la hacéis?
> Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
> Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
> ...



Nunca he tenido problema con hacerla con virgen extra, es un poco raro lo que dices. Pero bueno, puedes probar a empezarla con un poco de aceite de oliva normal, y cuando haya cuajado empezar a echarle el extra.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
> ¿Cómo la hacéis?
> Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
> Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
> ...



Te digo la tecnica infalible que vale para cualquier aceite. Yo suelo hacer ajioli pero es lo mismo con o sin ajo.


- Echas en el vaso huevo, exprimes medio limon (con colador por las semillas), el ajoby pellizco de sal.

- Bates bien batido hasta que se quede el huevo espumoso.

- OJO aqui viene el truco, mano derecha batidora y izda botella de aceite. Batidora al maximo al fondo y chorro fino de aceite. Cuando notes que espesa un poco vas levantando y bajando la batidora.

- Ya coge consistencia y puedes soltar la botella. Sujetando el vaso le das caña a ritmo de paja.

- Añades algun chorro mas si lo quieres mas duro y sigues batiendo que ya no se corta.


----------



## chusemaria1970 (3 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
> ¿Cómo la hacéis?
> Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
> Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
> ...



Si te pasa eso , que a mi me ha pasado puede ser o porque el huevo no está a temperatura ambiente como el aceite o porque echas poca cantidad de aceite. Hay que echar bastante aceite junto con el huevo para batir. Lo tengo observado cuando echo poco aceite no me sale espesa. Prueba y nos cuentas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chusemaria1970 (3 Mar 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Te digo la tecnica infalible que vale para cualquier aceite. Yo suelo hacer ajioli pero es lo mismo con o sin ajo.
> 
> 
> - Echas en el vaso huevo, exprimes medio limon (con colador por las semillas), el ajoby pellizco de sal.
> ...



Asi no he probado nunca. Siempre echo el huevo y todo el aceite a la vez y cuando echo poco aceite no espesa bien. Probaré tu método. Muchas gracias Karlos.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ververemos (3 Mar 2021)

Gracias por los consejos, reconozco que nunca usé limon ni vinagre, con peores aceites me salía siempre bien


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Mar 2021)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Asi no he probado nunca. Siempre echo el huevo y todo el aceite a la vez y cuando echo poco aceite no espesa bien. Probaré tu método. Muchas gracias Karlos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Esa forma la utiliza mucha gente pero como ningun aceite es igual la cagas bastantes veces. Ya factores de si esta frio el huevo no afectan porque no tienes que estimar a ojo el aceite.

Batiendo bien el huevo y echando poco a poco a chorrito el aceite siempre aciertas.


----------



## Dexmond (4 Mar 2021)

chusemaria1970 dijo:


> Asi no he probado nunca. Siempre echo el huevo y todo el aceite a la vez y cuando echo poco aceite no espesa bien. Probaré tu método. Muchas gracias Karlos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Probablemente te falta aceite.


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2021)

hoy revuelto con chorizo y secreto iberico con pimientos...
Por cierto me he comprado esta báscula... un capricho , ya se que no tendría que estar en consumo responsable...

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B07965Y43Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nief (4 Mar 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Antes comía todos los días 2500 calorías en harinas y azúcares y tenia la insulina todo el día alta . Ahora todos los días grasas y proteinas verduras y los domingos aunque me meta 7000 calorías en azúcar en comida trampa y harinas no engordo y mi salud ha mejorado mucho . Lo bueno es que este estilo de vida te permite caer en la tentación de harinas puntualmente . Lo importante es regular la insulina ser regular . Comerme una pizza cada domingo me da una fuerza mental para seguir adelante. Ya no me gustan los dulces ni su sabor increíble . Cuando antes era mi adiccion helados bolleria snack





Pasaste de solo disfrutar un sabor a disfrutarlos todos y su combinacion.

A mi si un pastel o chocolate tiene un dulzor normal lo disfruto mucho. Es mas ahora casi te se distinguir que cosas solo hay dulzor para enmascararlo todo y cuales no.

Ahora la comida la disfruto muchisimo mas. Al no haber solo un sabor que lo aplasta todo ahora hay los sabores normales 

Ahora entiendo el por que mucha gente en cuanto la sacas de comer azucar y le das comida normal... pues pfff tp te dicen mucho mas que nada porque al no ser dulce no les sabe a mucho (yo entre ellos)

Ahora:

Un queso
un jamon
una carne
un pescado
unas verduras o ensaladas
hasta tocino! algo impensable en mi! 

En fin


----------



## MAUSER (5 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
> ¿Cómo la hacéis?
> Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
> Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
> ...



El secreto está en echar bastante aceite, si eres racano se corta. Un huevo, unas gotas de vinagre, pizca de sal y 210 ml. de aceite mínimo, y sale la mayonesa perfecta.


----------



## sada (5 Mar 2021)

MAUSER dijo:


> Déjate el queso.



que le pasa al queso?


----------



## Gort (5 Mar 2021)

¿Qué pensáis de esto del "body positive"? Han hablado hoy de ello en el telediario de las 15 h. Sin meterme en cuestiones de estética (que para gustos, colores), en mi opinión, me parece tener bastante mala uva por parte de los pregoneros de masas intentar hacer pasar por "positiva" una condición física que propicia todo tipo de enfermedades y achaques: resistencia a la insulina, diabetes, inflamación de órganos, hígado graso, SOP, peligro de infarto, daño en articulaciones y columna, ansiedad y depresión, insomnio, etc, etc. Y me hace gracia la postura tan hipócrita de ensalzar lo de "body positive" para cuerpos obesos cuando muchos de los que lo pregonan bien que se cuidan de no coger kilos de más. 

Cuando te hablan de que estar obeso es chachi guay y hay que aceptarlo tal cual en un "informativo" de masas en hora punta para que la gente muy inflamada u obesa se consuele y no haga nada por salir de esa situación vital tan dañina para ellos, a mí me llega el mensaje del gran interés económico detrás de: 1- industria alimentaria, 2- industria farmacéutica, 3- reducción de la población ante la mengua de recursos. 

Han puesto a esta chica YouTuber (que también me hace gracia: esto del "body positive", por lo visto, sólo aplica a mujeres), muy simpática y pizpireta, como ejemplo de "body positive", y se ve a una chica joven, en lo mejor de la vida, que como siga sometiendo a su organismo a esos kilos de más, su salud se verá seriamente dañada si es que no lo está ya. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## piru (5 Mar 2021)

Aquí otra ex-influencer (murió por el bicho):



Una 'influencer' que negaba la pandemia queda en estado crítico tras contagiarse de coronavirus




Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de esto del "body positive"? Han hablado hoy de ello en el telediario de las 15 h. Sin meterme en cuestiones de estética (que para gustos, colores), en mi opinión, me parece tener bastante mala uva por parte de los pregoneros de masas intentar hacer pasar por "positiva" una condición física que propicia todo tipo de enfermedades y achaques: resistencia a la insulina, diabetes, inflamación de órganos, hígado graso, SOP, peligro de infarto, daño en articulaciones y columna, ansiedad y depresión, insomnio, etc, etc. Y me hace gracia la postura tan hipócrita de ensalzar lo de "body positive" para cuerpos obesos cuando muchos de los que lo pregonan bien que se cuidan de no coger kilos de más.
> 
> Cuando te hablan de que estar obeso es chachi guay y hay que aceptarlo tal cual en un "informativo" de masas en hora punta para que la gente muy inflamada u obesa se consuele y no haga nada por salir de esa situación vital tan dañina para ellos, a mí me llega el mensaje del gran interés económico detrás de: 1- industria alimentaria, 2- industria farmacéutica, 3- reducción de la población ante la mengua de recursos.
> 
> Han puesto a esta chica YouTuber (que también me hace gracia: esto del "body positive", por lo visto, sólo aplica a mujeres), muy simpática y pizpireta, como ejemplo de "body positive", y se ve a una chica joven, en lo mejor de la vida, que como siga sometiendo a su organismo a esos kilos de más, su salud se verá seriamente dañada si es que no lo está ya. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Mar 2021)

piru dijo:


> Aquí otra ex-influencer (murió por el bicho):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 589596
> 
> Una 'influencer' que negaba la pandemia queda en estado crítico tras contagiarse de coronavirus



dejarse influenciar por una tipa con esas pintas y peso es de gilipollas-

claro caso de patologia previa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de esto del "body positive"? Han hablado hoy de ello en el telediario de las 15 h. Sin meterme en cuestiones de estética (que para gustos, colores), en mi opinión, me parece tener bastante mala uva por parte de los pregoneros de masas intentar hacer pasar por "positiva" una condición física que propicia todo tipo de enfermedades y achaques: resistencia a la insulina, diabetes, inflamación de órganos, hígado graso, SOP, peligro de infarto, daño en articulaciones y columna, ansiedad y depresión, insomnio, etc, etc. Y me hace gracia la postura tan hipócrita de ensalzar lo de "body positive" para cuerpos obesos cuando muchos de los que lo pregonan bien que se cuidan de no coger kilos de más.
> 
> Cuando te hablan de que estar obeso es chachi guay y hay que aceptarlo tal cual en un "informativo" de masas en hora punta para que la gente muy inflamada u obesa se consuele y no haga nada por salir de esa situación vital tan dañina para ellos, a mí me llega el mensaje del gran interés económico detrás de: 1- industria alimentaria, 2- industria farmacéutica, 3- reducción de la población ante la mengua de recursos.
> 
> Han puesto a esta chica YouTuber (que también me hace gracia: esto del "body positive", por lo visto, sólo aplica a mujeres), muy simpática y pizpireta, como ejemplo de "body positive", y se ve a una chica joven, en lo mejor de la vida, que como siga sometiendo a su organismo a esos kilos de más, su salud se verá seriamente dañada si es que no lo está ya. Ojalá me equivoque.



Lo llevan haciendo 70 años con la pacopiramide alimentaria.

Se ve que envenenar tan lentamente no funciona y estan probando mejoras.

Pd. Suena a presion positiva de su tension arterial.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Mar 2021)

piru dijo:


> Aquí otra ex-influencer (murió por el bicho):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 589596
> 
> Una 'influencer' que negaba la pandemia queda en estado crítico tras contagiarse de coronavirus



Se le ve sanota.


----------



## Ververemos (7 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de esto del "body positive"? Han hablado hoy de ello en el telediario de las 15 h. Sin meterme en cuestiones de estética (que para gustos, colores), en mi opinión, me parece tener bastante mala uva por parte de los pregoneros de masas intentar hacer pasar por "positiva" una condición física que propicia todo tipo de enfermedades y achaques: resistencia a la insulina, diabetes, inflamación de órganos, hígado graso, SOP, peligro de infarto, daño en articulaciones y columna, ansiedad y depresión, insomnio, etc, etc. Y me hace gracia la postura tan hipócrita de ensalzar lo de "body positive" para cuerpos obesos cuando muchos de los que lo pregonan bien que se cuidan de no coger kilos de más.
> 
> Cuando te hablan de que estar obeso es chachi guay y hay que aceptarlo tal cual en un "informativo" de masas en hora punta para que la gente muy inflamada u obesa se consuele y no haga nada por salir de esa situación vital tan dañina para ellos, a mí me llega el mensaje del gran interés económico detrás de: 1- industria alimentaria, 2- industria farmacéutica, 3- reducción de la población ante la mengua de recursos.
> 
> Han puesto a esta chica YouTuber (que también me hace gracia: esto del "body positive", por lo visto, sólo aplica a mujeres), muy simpática y pizpireta, como ejemplo de "body positive", y se ve a una chica joven, en lo mejor de la vida, que como siga sometiendo a su organismo a esos kilos de más, su salud se verá seriamente dañada si es que no lo está ya. Ojalá me equivoque.



Yo antes pensaba que había casos de gordura "por problemas hormonales", asi se decía, como un problema insondable y arcano que la ciencia no podía más que describir. 
Entonces había menos gordos... estaba bien como argumento de mutuo respeto y, de hecho, apunta a que esta más allá de la pura fuerza de voluntad como tan bien me habéis explicado en el hilo, apunta a las hormonas... 
Pero hoy en día y así, como fórmula hueca, para justificar la inacción, la aceptación sin más, la verdad que es una pena. 

Me estoy acordando de Chicote el cocinero, adelgazó mucho y no entró a explicar el cómo, creo que solo dijo que se había puesto en manos de un nutricionista por habérsele diagnosticado diabetes 

Habrá tenido que firmar un contrato de no revelación de secretos o algo, una pena, porque si se entera la influencer...


----------



## Agosto (7 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Sobre mayonesa con aceite virgen extra:
> ¿Cómo la hacéis?
> Yo siempre he usado batidora (minipimer) pero, a no ser que use aceite de oliva refinado o de girasol etc, con el aove se me corta siempre. ¿Alguien la hace a mano y me dice cómo?
> Ya hasta compré una batidora nueva con distintas velocidades, por ver si era eso el problema.
> ...



No se si tiene base científica o son cosas mias, pero con los ingredientes fríos sale mejor.


----------



## Perro Viejo (7 Mar 2021)

Agosto dijo:


> No se si tiene base científica o son cosas mias, pero con los ingredientes fríos sale mejor.



Tiene base científica. A menos temperatura, mayor densidad y es menos fácil que se corte. Fíjate como el aceite se queda "cuajado" cuando está muy frío.


----------



## Ververemos (7 Mar 2021)

Agosto dijo:


> No se si tiene base científica o son cosas mias, pero con los ingredientes fríos sale mejor.



Todavía no he hecho un nuevo intento, pero tengo un montón de variantes con las que experimentar


----------



## pagaloquedebes (7 Mar 2021)

Pos yo llevo un par de semanas que aparte de quitarme casi por completo el pan y otros carbos, lo que hago es que solo como una vez al dia a medio dia, y solo pico 3 o 4 nueces a eso de las 20 horas, y aguanto bien, de vez en cuando me da hambre pero que se joda y aguanto.

eso si, el sabado o el domingo me meto mis buenas pizzas, o un buen entrecot o cachopo.

me noto mejor desde que lo hago, aparte dia si y dia no levanto hierros, y los dias que no hago pesas a caminar hora y media a paso ligero y alguna vez con la bici en plano eso si.

a ver que tal, las cocacolas y demas refrescos eliminados hace mas tiempo, churreria, bolsas de patatas fritas a la mierda tambien, y las carnes miro que sean pajaro y no fritas.

a ver que tal se me va dando, ahora estoy en 94 para 185 cm.


----------



## walda (8 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de esto del "body positive"? Han hablado hoy de ello en el telediario de las 15 h. Sin meterme en cuestiones de estética (que para gustos, colores), en mi opinión, me parece tener bastante mala uva por parte de los pregoneros de masas intentar hacer pasar por "positiva" una condición física que propicia todo tipo de enfermedades y achaques: resistencia a la insulina, diabetes, inflamación de órganos, hígado graso, SOP, peligro de infarto, daño en articulaciones y columna, ansiedad y depresión, insomnio, etc, etc. Y me hace gracia la postura tan hipócrita de ensalzar lo de "body positive" para cuerpos obesos cuando muchos de los que lo pregonan bien que se cuidan de no coger kilos de más.
> 
> Cuando te hablan de que estar obeso es chachi guay y hay que aceptarlo tal cual en un "informativo" de masas en hora punta para que la gente muy inflamada u obesa se consuele y no haga nada por salir de esa situación vital tan dañina para ellos, a mí me llega el mensaje del gran interés económico detrás de: 1- industria alimentaria, 2- industria farmacéutica, 3- reducción de la población ante la mengua de recursos.
> 
> Han puesto a esta chica YouTuber (que también me hace gracia: esto del "body positive", por lo visto, sólo aplica a mujeres), muy simpática y pizpireta, como ejemplo de "body positive", y se ve a una chica joven, en lo mejor de la vida, que como siga sometiendo a su organismo a esos kilos de más, su salud se verá seriamente dañada si es que no lo está ya. Ojalá me equivoque.



Yo no sé qué pensar con esa chica, que tendrá poco más de 30 años. De cara es guapa y para su suerte no tiene papada. Hace años hablaba de sus intentos por adelgazar y a veces lo conseguía aunque luego recuperó el peso. Iba a un endocrino. 
Ahora es auto indulgencia total. No se debe estar esforzando para perder ni un gramo. Total, los comentarios en YouTube haciéndole la pelota y diciéndole que es maravillosa y que gracias por su mensaje body positive. Las marcas mandandole ropa para que les promocione... Una Diva total, vamos. Me da un poco de pena, la verdad.


----------



## Gort (8 Mar 2021)

walda dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pensar con esa chica, que tendrá poco más de 30 años. De cara es guapa y para su suerte no tiene papada. Hace años hablaba de sus intentos por adelgazar y a veces lo conseguía aunque luego recuperó el peso. Iba a un endocrino.
> Ahora es auto indulgencia total. No se debe estar esforzando para perder ni un gramo. Total, los comentarios en YouTube haciéndole la pelota y diciéndole que es maravillosa y que gracias por su mensaje body positive. Las marcas mandandole ropa para que les promocione... Una Diva total, vamos. Me da un poco de pena, la verdad.



Lo realmente preocupante es que se intente colar a las masas que hay que aceptar positivamente estar enfermo, hipertenso e inflamado. No me meto en cuestiones estéticas o de integración/inclusión social de estas personas obesas, sino con cómo son utilizadas por los medios de masas para introducir el mensaje de que estar enfermo es guay. Me parece tan sumamente maquiavélico y sibilino... nos vamos acercando a la futurista "muerte a escala industrial",pero bueno, tampoco es que me haya caído de un guindo ahora con la gentuza en el poder.


----------



## piru (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Lo realmente preocupante es que se intente colar a las masas que hay que aceptar positivamente estar enfermo, hipertenso e inflamado. No me meto en cuestiones estéticas o de integración/inclusión social de estas personas obesas, sino con cómo son utilizadas por los medios de masas para introducir el mensaje de que estar enfermo es guay. Me parece tan sumamente maquiavélico y sibilino... nos vamos acercando a la futurista "muerte a escala industrial",pero bueno, tampoco es que me haya caído de un guindo ahora con la gentuza en el poder.



Por parte de los alienados, es un triste caso de "la zorra y las uvas", más triste aún cuando se da uno cuenta de que esa gente está así porque, metafóricamente, no han leído el hilo.

Me refiero a que el problema es, precisamente, que las recomendaciones oficiales y una mierda seca pinchá en un palo largo vienen a ser lo mismo, y que al body positivity se llega cuando por fin asumes que NUNCA vas a adelgazar, y que hay que poner al mal tiempo buena cara.

Me juego una mano y no la pierdo a que si a todas estas musas de Botero les dijeran "pulse este botón y se queda usted en 50 kilos", no daba tiempo a terminar la frase. No es que prefieran estar gordas (digan lo que digan), sino que han decidido "preferir" aquello que no pueden evitar. Claro, la disonancia cognitiva es fuerte y el convencimiento inestable, por eso se ponen tan intensitas con que TODOS LOS DEMÁS tenemos que ayudarlas a creerse sus mentiras.

Todo ello tendría fácil (bueno, comparativamente fácil, cuando ve uno las cosas que hace la peña) solución si la gente SUPIERA LA VERDAD en lugar de tragarse la bola simplista oficial de "menos plato y más zapato", que sólo funciona para los que de todos modos no tienen problemas serios de sobrepeso (como los bancos, que, como reza el dicho, te prestan el paraguas cuando hace sol y te lo quitan cuando llueve)

Ya entrar en teorías de por qué se promociona y refuerza toda esta mierda, en lugar de usar esa energía en diseminar información *útil y efectiva* sobre el control de peso, buff, me da como pereza porque enseguida acaba uno _con el rollo de Reynolds y los vapores de mercurio_. La explicación más sencilla es que validar toda clase de conductas patológicas por empatía mal entendida es el signo de nuestros tiempos. 

Pero no puede uno menos que preguntarse, _Cui prodest?_


----------



## Gort (10 Mar 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por parte de los alienados, es un triste caso de "la zorra y las uvas", más triste aún cuando se da uno cuenta de que esa gente está así porque, metafóricamente, no han leído el hilo.
> 
> Me refiero a que el problema es, precisamente, que las recomendaciones oficiales y una mierda seca pinchá en un palo largo vienen a ser lo mismo, y que al body positivity se llega cuando por fin asumes que NUNCA vas a adelgazar, y que hay que poner al mal tiempo buena cara.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, Smiling Jack.

Si añadimos que los gobiernos no sólo promueven cuestiones como la del "body positive" en medios de masas, sino que encima permiten que su población acceda libremente al azúcar, a las harinas, al trigo, a los aceites altamente inflamatorios, a los alimentos ultraprocesados, a los edulcorantes artificiales, a los conservantes químicos, a los disruptores endocrinos, al tabaco y a todos los venenos de venta legal que enferman y matan a la población sin dar una información útil, clara y constante sobre los peligros de ingerir tales sustancias o de estar crónicamente inflamado, estamos hablando de algo muy sospechoso: cuanto menos, es puro maltrato al ciudadano/consumidor/votante. No insinúo teorías de la conspiración, a mí me parece que hablamos de algo mucho más burdo, maligno y descarado.


----------



## Topongo (10 Mar 2021)

1 kilazo de mejillones al vapor con ajo y guindilla me he comido para cenar.


----------



## pepeleches (14 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Yo antes pensaba que había casos de gordura "por problemas hormonales", asi se decía, como un problema insondable y arcano que la ciencia no podía más que describir.
> Entonces había menos gordos... estaba bien como argumento de mutuo respeto y, de hecho, apunta a que esta más allá de la pura fuerza de voluntad como tan bien me habéis explicado en el hilo, apunta a las hormonas...
> Pero hoy en día y así, como fórmula hueca, para justificar la inacción, la aceptación sin más, la verdad que es una pena.



A mi hace ya décadas se me quedó grabado un programa de TV (no recuerdo cual...) que habían invitado para hablar de alimentación. Y empezó la entrevistadora a contar de casos que si los problemas hormonales, que si huesos anchos y todas esas cosas. 

Y lo que le dijo...pues fue muy claro. Señora, a que en los campos de concentración nazis no había nadie con problemas hormonales ni huesos anchos?

Por supuesto que habrá gente con este tipo de problemas, pero nadie que tenga decenas de kilos de sobrepeso es solo por eso. Siempre hay una mala alimentación detrás. 

Otra cosa (que creo que sí pasa mucho...) es que haya gente muy obesa que no coma mucha cantidad. Y por eso piensen que es por problemas hormonales y similares. Pero creo que sucede al revés, comen tan mal que terminan teniendo problemas hormonales. 

No hay más que ver a una persona gorda y diabética (o prediabética...) que cuando le cambian la alimentación se deshincha hasta puntos increíbles. Yo tengo un familiar en esa situación, encima es una persona ya mayor, y en un par de años cuando la prediabetes le metió un susto gordo y empezó a hacer las cosas bien se quitó como 40kg. Y seguía comiendo como un animal


----------



## lost_77 (14 Mar 2021)

pepeleches dijo:


> A mi hace ya décadas se me quedó grabado un programa de TV (no recuerdo cual...) que habían invitado para hablar de alimentación. Y empezó la entrevistadora a contar de casos que si los problemas hormonales, que si huesos anchos y todas esas cosas.
> 
> Y lo que le dijo...pues fue muy claro. Señora, a que en los campos de concentración nazis no había nadie con problemas hormonales ni huesos anchos?
> 
> ...



Tampoco seamos extremistas, yo he pasado meses con una persona enferma a la que yo daba la comida, por si sola no podía. Pues bien, no ha adelgazado nada a pesar de no comer prácticamente nada, días con medio vaso de leche y cosas así. Por supuesto que los medicamentos también debe tener que ver. Eso no quiere decir que se pueda usar las hormonas como excusa universal. Pero que importar importan y mucho.

No me refiero a tu intervención aunque te cite, lo digo en general


----------



## Panko21 (14 Mar 2021)

En la mayoría existe el problema del yo como sano, pescado y brécol alekos 2 veces a la semana, legumbre otras tantas. Luego les abres los armarios y la nevera y encuentras todo el catálogo de galletas de chocolate del Mercadona, el de yogures y lácteos y golosinas y patatas. 

Para luego escandalizarse xq mi hijo un día le da por desayunar castañas asadas y no galletas como dios manda. 

Y ese es mi hermano, cuya hija ya lleva una endodoncia y una caries con solo 8 años, pero es que es el esmalte que es muy malo y su genética y Bla BLA Bla.


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> -1 cápsula de resveratrol HSN (nunca le agradeceré lo suficiente al forero "antonio estrada" por esta recomendación).



¿Eso para qué sirve, aparte de como antioxidante que yo sepa?


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Smiling Jack.
> 
> Si añadimos que los gobiernos no sólo promueven cuestiones como la del *"body positive"* en medios de masas



Cuando le ponen o copian del país de siempre algo con su correspondiente nombre en inglés ya sabemos que es una m. pinchada en un palo para el consumo de la borregada a la que se adula burdamente hasta el punto de invertir la realidad diciéndolas que estar gordas es sano y bueno, y que a los hombres nos tienen que gustar gordas (al revés no, a ellas no las dicen que les gusten los gordos, calvos y feos).

En esta época, o mejor dicho, bajo este régimen, en vez de promocionar la autodisciplina, vivir en la verdad y afrontar la realidad, se promociona lo contrario, dejarse llevar, la flojera, vivir en la mentira y autoengañarse.


----------



## Gort (14 Mar 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eso para qué sirve, aparte de como antioxidante que yo sepa?



Bueno, se supone que ralentiza el proceso de envejecimiento, ayuda a aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina, puede contribuir a bajar la presión arterial, protege el cerebro, disminuye los dolores de articulaciones...


----------



## Ververemos (14 Mar 2021)

lost_77 dijo:


> Tampoco seamos extremistas, yo he pasado meses con una persona enferma a la que yo daba la comida, por si sola no podía. Pues bien, no ha adelgazado nada a pesar de no comer prácticamente nada, días con medio vaso de leche y cosas así. Por supuesto que los medicamentos también debe tener que ver. Eso no quiere decir que se pueda usar las hormonas como excusa universal. Pero que importar importan y mucho.
> 
> No me refiero a tu intervención aunque te cite, lo digo en general



Podrías comentar qué condición médica tenía, qué diagnóstico? 
Yo he visto gordura condicionada por medicación en una persona con cuadro de depresión de años, se la estaba tratando, aunque no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que tomaba.


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, se supone que ralentiza el proceso de envejecimiento, ayuda a aumentar la sensibilidad a la insulina, puede contribuir a bajar la presión arterial, protege el cerebro, disminuye los dolores de articulaciones...



He recordado al leer eso que el azúcar hace lo contrario (aumenta el envejecimiento). Comer poco y comer poca cantidad está correlacionado con la longevidad y con la salud.



Ververemos dijo:


> Podrías comentar qué condición médica tenía, qué diagnóstico?
> Yo he visto gordura condicionada por medicación en una persona con cuadro de depresión de años, se la estaba tratando, aunque no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que tomaba.



Es que los antipsicóticos engordan, (creo que funcionan más como anabolizantes), pero que yo sepa no se les receta antipsicóticos a los depresivos.


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pasaste de solo disfrutar un sabor a disfrutarlos todos y su combinacion.
> 
> A mi si un pastel o chocolate tiene un dulzor normal lo disfruto mucho. Es mas ahora casi te se distinguir que cosas solo hay dulzor para enmascararlo todo y cuales no.
> 
> ...



Cuando dejas de echarle azúcar y sal a las comidas al poco tiempo recuperas la capacidad de apreciar el sabor real de los alimentos.

Pero yo tengo ahora el ¿problema? de que la miel me sabe demasiado empalagosa. Y es miel de buena calidad, de la que cristaliza, aunque no he podido encontrar miel cruda, que en teoría existe o se permite que exista según la legislación vigente, para poder comparar.


----------



## lost_77 (14 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Podrías comentar qué condición médica tenía, qué diagnóstico?
> Yo he visto gordura condicionada por medicación en una persona con cuadro de depresión de años, se la estaba tratando, aunque no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que tomaba.



Enfermedad respiratoria en persona de edad que se ha ido complicando con circulatoria, y luego con más problemas, pero no toma psicofármacos.


----------



## nief (14 Mar 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Cuando dejas de echarle azúcar y sal a las comidas al poco tiempo recuperas la capacidad de apreciar el sabor real de los alimentos.
> 
> Pero yo tengo ahora el ¿problema? de que la miel me sabe demasiado empalagosa. Y es miel de buena calidad, de la que cristaliza, aunque no he podido encontrar miel cruda, que en teoría existe o se permite que exista según la legislación vigente, para poder comparar.




Es que la miel es azucar puro casi.

Y ojito con dejar la sal.

Nadie ha dicho que la sal sea mala. Y si quitas azucar cuidado


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que la miel es azucar puro casi.
> 
> Y ojito con dejar la sal.
> 
> Nadie ha dicho que la sal sea mala. Y si quitas azucar cuidado



Vuelve a leer lo que escribí, que lo tienes en la cita, y estoy harto de que cada uno entienda lo que se le antoja cuando lee algo.

Puse no añadir azúcar ni sal a los alimentos. Azúcar y sal están ya presentes en sus respectivos alimentos. Los animales no echan azúcar ni sal a nada.


----------



## piru (14 Mar 2021)

La función que cumplen sus colmillos dentro de la alimentación es para realizar *pequeñas excavaciones para la obtención de sal* y minerales, componentes necesarios en su dieta.

Alimentación de los Elefantes



qbit dijo:


> Vuelve a leer lo que escribí, que lo tienes en la cita, y estoy harto de que cada uno entienda lo que se la antoja cuando lee algo.
> 
> Puse no añadir azúcar ni sal a los alimentos. Azúcar y sal están ya presentes en sus respectivos alimentos. Los animales no echan azúcar ni sal a nada.


----------



## qbit (14 Mar 2021)

piru dijo:


> La función que cumplen sus colmillos dentro de la alimentación es para realizar *pequeñas excavaciones para la obtención de sal* y minerales, componentes necesarios en su dieta.
> 
> Alimentación de los Elefantes



Los colmillos en los elefantes son como los cuernos de otros herbívoros o las plumas en los pavos reales, para ligar mejor. Ves, interpretaciones de "sientíficos" hay muchas.

La sal está presente sobre todo en productos animales. Quien come productos cárnicos no necesita echarle sal a la comida. Pero como es un ingrediente esencial tenemos papilas gustativas para detectarlo e ingerirlo, igual que las tenemos para detectar el azúcar, la acidez y la amargura de los venenos. De ahí a abusar de la sal y del azúcar hay un paso, que es lo que hace la civilización.


----------



## individualina (16 Mar 2021)

Buenas, hace un mes me hice una analítica... Dejo aquí los resultados:











Lo veo bastante ok después de unos 6 años de haber dejado los azúcares por las grasas...

Mi médico me ha dicho que necesito comer más proteína. Pero se me hace muuuuuy difícil comer tanta proteína al día (tengo un IMC de casi 19, hago ejercicio 6 días a la semana...).

¿Qué opináis?? ¿Debería corregir en algo mi alimentación?


----------



## nief (17 Mar 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Buenas, hace un mes me hice una analítica... Dejo aquí los resultados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues yo lo veo muy bien.

Por que te dice que tienes que comer mas proteina? porque te ve delgada?

Es que si haces tanto ejercicio y estas delgada lo que falta es grasa. De hecho tu hdl muy elevado no es para el tipo dieta que dices que llevas. Creo que ahi falta grasa (animal, aceite oliva, mantequilla o lo que tu quieras)

Claramente te diria eso.

Lo demas esta cojonudo


----------



## individualina (18 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo muy bien.
> 
> Por que te dice que tienes que comer mas proteina? porque te ve delgada?
> 
> ...



Gracias, @nief , me lo dice por la proteína en sérum y creatinina bajas (es médico de familia). No sé si esos valores bajos son algo que deba preocuparme o mientras lo otro esté ok no tengo que hacer nada más que seguir igual...

¿Pocas grasas? Uf, no consigo comer más de 1 o dos aguacates medianitos al día + AOVE con la verdurita + cortes grasos de carne/pescado y nata 38% grasa con el café mañanero... Ahora aparte del café con nata mañanero y otra comida a media tarde o cena no soy capaz de comer nada más porque es que no me entra ni hambre. Si aumento más el consumo de grasa no me va a dar jambre nunca 

Quizás es que me estoy pasando con el ejercicio, no sé.


----------



## sada (18 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Podrías comentar qué condición médica tenía, qué diagnóstico?
> Yo he visto gordura condicionada por medicación en una persona con cuadro de depresión de años, se la estaba tratando, aunque no tengo ni idea de qué es lo que tomaba.



la medicación para la depresión engorda mucho.


----------



## nief (18 Mar 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Gracias, @nief , me lo dice por la proteína en sérum y creatinina bajas (es médico de familia). No sé si esos valores bajos son algo que deba preocuparme o mientras lo otro esté ok no tengo que hacer nada más que seguir igual...
> 
> ¿Pocas grasas? Uf, no consigo comer más de 1 o dos aguacates medianitos al día + AOVE con la verdurita + cortes grasos de carne/pescado y nata 38% grasa con el café mañanero... Ahora aparte del café con nata mañanero y otra comida a media tarde o cena no soy capaz de comer nada más porque es que no me entra ni hambre. Si aumento más el consumo de grasa no me va a dar jambre nunca
> 
> Quizás es que me estoy pasando con el ejercicio, no sé.



Creatinina baja hasta donde se es marcador de inflamacio bueno. No falata de proteina

Y si igual se esta pasando con el ejercicio

Yo no hago todos los dias. Hago como con el hambre. 

Hay ganas de ejercicio le doy. No hay? Descanso. Es wscuchar al cuerpo. 

Por lo q vi hay q dar tiempo al cuerpo a recupera

Pues si q come grasa si. Es mas hace igual q yo!! Jajaja.


----------



## sada (20 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Creatinina baja hasta donde se es marcador de inflamacio bueno. No falata de proteina
> 
> Y si igual se esta pasando con el ejercicio
> 
> ...



jaja si hago caso a mi cuerpo nunca haría ejercicio... jeje


----------



## Aotearoa (20 Mar 2021)

Falta de sueño y su relación con la obesidad:


----------



## Aotearoa (20 Mar 2021)

Dormir mal podría ser un factor de riesgo para la enfermedad de alzheimer:


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2021)

FDA warns Dr. Mercola to stop writing about vitamin D


----------



## Gort (20 Mar 2021)

He cambiado mi "desayuno" (lo llamo "desayuno" por ser lo primero que ingiero al levantarme, pero realmente creo que no rompo el ayuno): he sustituido la cucharadita pequeña de cacao puro por una infusión doble: manzanilla, jengibre con limoncillo, fresa, manzana... Sigo añadiendo una punta de aceite de coco virgen extra ecológico y espolvoreo con canela. Llevo unos días con este cambio y he de decir que me sienta mejor al estómago, me siento más liviana. Prefiero tomar el cacao puro en tableta a lo largo del día. Esta mañana se me ha ocurrido poner una cucharadita de descafeinado soluble en lugar de la infusión y durante casi una hora me he sentido como si me hubieran dado una patada en el estómago (_nunca mais). _Debe ser por la química que llevan estos cafés solubles_._

También llevo varios sábados que hago mi última comida a eso de las 17 horas y ya no ingiero nada hasta la infusión de las 8 de la mañana del domingo. Eso sí, tomo mucha agua. No siento hambre ni desfallecimiento ni nada parecido.

Decir que sigo sintiéndome estupendamente bien con este estilo de vida tras más de un año. Para mí, no hay vuelta atrás. Como cotilleo del día, hoy he echado un vistazo a lo que llevaba en su cesta un señor ya mayor detrás de mí en la cola del supermercado: una pizza de marca ultraconocida, un paquete de mortadela en lonchas de un color rosa casi flúor, una baguette de pan blanco industrial, un paquete de galletas, un bote de tomate frito y nada de frutas ni verduras ni carne o pescado... yo no podría _alimentarme_ así a no ser por causa de fuerza mayor. No lo digo en tono de superioridad moral ni nada de eso: cada cual come lo que puede o lo que quiere, aunque he sentido compasión por el hombre si su alimentación (a esa edad, calculo que tendría unos 70 años) está basada en harinas y procesados (que no lo sé). Al menos, no llevaba _Fantas_ ni _Monsters_ ni venenos de esos.

Como curiosidad, el otro día di con este YouTuber que asegura tener 56 años (!). Me cuesta mucho creerlo, no aparenta más de 30:



Debe haberse cuidado mucho desde muy temprana edad para tener ese aspecto a los 56 años.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Mar 2021)

Es flipante los domingos me meto 10000 calorías en azúcar y harinas comida trampa y el resto de la semana hago dieta keto . Ya estaba depresivo digo he tirado todo el trabajo de la semana a perder . Me he pesado hoy en ayunas y he perdido casi 3 kilos no entiendo nada . Antes me metía 2300 calorías al día de azucares y harinas y engordaba


----------



## nief (20 Mar 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es flipante los domingos me meto 10000 calorías en azúcar y harinas comida trampa y el resto de la semana hago dieta keto . Ya estaba depresivo digo he tirado todo el trabajo de la semana a perder . Me he pesado hoy en ayunas y he perdido casi 3 kilos no entiendo nada . Antes me metía 2300 calorías al día de azucares y harinas y engordaba




No ha leido usted nada de este hilo?


Aun no ha entendido de que va esto?


Al hacer keto toda la semana su cuerpo no suelta ni una sola pizca de insulina en 6 dias.

El septimo dia uste le mete un chute bestial de hidratos a su cuerpo y el cuerpo suyo para contrarrestarlo suelta un chute bestial de insulina (bastante peligroso diria yo pero bueno).

El caso es que su cuerpo al no catar insulina en toda la semana pues se ha vuelto "sensible" a la insulina y esta funciona fantasticamente.

Decirle tambien que su cuerpo puede inmediatamente almacenar en musculos e higado alrededor de que? 4000 o 5000 calorias en forma de glucogeno. Y el resto pues se transformara en grasa y se almacenara. Tp es tanto.


Por eso las dietas de ayuno intermitente funcionan, solo hay un chute de insulina un periodo pequeño de tiempo.

Si usted hace keto 6 dias pues es el equivalente a un ayuno intermitente de 6 dias y 1 come azucares 

Por eso a la dieta keto se le dice que emula a una dieta de reduccion de ingesta calorica = it mimics a caloric restricted diet.



Aunque uste luego se reviente el cuerpo con ese enorme chute de insulina (que no se hasta que punto puede ser peligroso) pero ahi tiene la explicacion.

es mas seguramente usted al tener solo un chute (Bestia) de insulina su metabolismo no se modifique y siga usted con metabolismo alto.

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> No ha leido usted nada de este hilo?
> 
> 
> Aun no ha entendido de que va esto?
> ...



Mas que peligroso es que el lunes estara hecho una piltrafa, como con resaca.

Yo no me suelo pasar tanto casi nunca y se nota el dia despues hasta que el cuerpo coge ritmo.


----------



## Re Ceto Celia (23 Mar 2021)

Muy interesantes todos los comentarios, yo hace tiempo que estudio la dieta cetogénica y he visto muchísimos cambios beneficiosos en mí misma, de hecho tengo un canal de youtube hablando sobre esta dieta, con vídeos de qué como en un día, podcasts... en fin un mundo apasionante esto de la nutrición y la dieta cetogénica.
Es alucinante lo poco que importa nuestra salud y cómo nos convencen de lo que quieren "los expertos" y lo poco que se reciclan los profesionales de la salud.
Espero que os guste mi canal y os parezca interesante lo que comparto.


----------



## sindios (23 Mar 2021)

Re Ceto Celia dijo:


> Muy interesantes todos los comentarios



Te felicito por tu velocidad de lectura.


----------



## Re Ceto Celia (23 Mar 2021)

sindios dijo:


> felicito por tu velocidad de lectura.



llevo meses leyendo en la oscuridad! Jejeje


----------



## sindios (23 Mar 2021)

Re Ceto Celia dijo:


> llevo meses leyendo en la oscuridad! Jejeje



Te felicito por tu visión nocturna.


----------



## nief (23 Mar 2021)

Re Ceto Celia dijo:


> llevo meses leyendo en la oscuridad! Jejeje




Pues aporta. Cuentanos tu caso. cuentanos tu conclusion tras leer el hilo.

Comentanos tu impresion


----------



## BStoker (24 Mar 2021)

Yo solo puedo decir que el cambio ha sido fantástico. No hago ceto estricta, me gustan los dulces y me los cocino yo...no son dulces keto estrictos. A veces como alimentos con harinas como un trozo de empanada. Y aún sin ser estricto estoy fenomenal. Mucho mejor que cuando comía harinas (y eso que lo hago “mal” pero para mi no hay otra manera de aguantar a largo plazo).


----------



## nief (24 Mar 2021)

Pon datos si los tienes. Sino ensucias el hilo


----------



## nief (24 Mar 2021)

Hidratos o harinas -> insulina > el vuerpo gasta menos > engordas

No comiendo hidratos > no hay insulina > gastas mas > adelgazas

Todo esto comiendo mismas calorias pero de fuente distinta 

Siento q para algunos tiene q resumirse asi.


----------



## Angelillo23 (24 Mar 2021)

Tremendo hilo. Una pregunta para los entendidos, ¿hay algún problema con comer cereales? 
No me refiero a chocapic ni mierdas de esas, me refiero al tipico mix de copos de avena, platano deshidratado, pasas, pipas, etc que se vende por ejemplo en mercadona.


----------



## eL PUERRO (24 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pon datos si los tienes. Sino ensucias el hilo



aQUÍ se desarrolla el tema con PRUEBAS GRÁFICAS: 









COMIC: Cipotemanco conoce a los gordos de las harinas







www.burbuja.info













COmic: CIPOTEMANCO conoce a JOSEBATALLAS


CIPOTEMANCO parecía que iba a cumplir por fin su sueño, pero quién sabe, a lo mejor no es lo que SE PENSABA nuestro inocente amigo... un saludo cracks




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Big_Lanister (24 Mar 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> Yo solo puedo decir que el cambio ha sido fantástico. No hago ceto estricta, me gustan los dulces y me los cocino yo...no son dulces keto estrictos. A veces como alimentos con harinas como un trozo de empanada. Y aún sin ser estricto estoy fenomenal. Mucho mejor que cuando comía harinas (y eso que lo hago “mal” pero para mi no hay otra manera de aguantar a largo plazo).




En que se ha basado su cambio, que es mas o menos lo que come ahora y que comia antes. Le tengo en estima, por eso le pregunto. A veces me paso por el hilo, pero mucha guerra extremista.


----------



## BStoker (24 Mar 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> En que se ha basado su cambio, que es mas o menos lo que come ahora y que comia antes. Le tengo en estima, por eso le pregunto. A veces me paso por el hilo, pero mucha guerra extremista.



Como nada de harinas, no galletas, no cereales, no pan, no pasta, muy poquito arroz. Como más huevo, carne y pescado. Verduras crudas. Junto al deporte,la dieta me ha mejor composición corporal, mejores digestiones, he dejado de tener retortijones, mantenerme en el peso. He aumentado mucho el porcentaje de grasa en la dieta.
Pero repito, lo hago mal o al menos con mucha manga ancha.

siguiendo con lo anterior, y teniendo claro que lo hago mal: he desayunado jamón York y café , he almorzado una tortilla francesa con queso provolone y atún de lata y me acabo de zampar (aquí viene el mal) medio plátano con nata montada (azucarada). Y ahora me voy a hacer hiit. Pues así más o menos hago las cosas bien pero en un 30% caigo (Nata azucarada, tiene 12 gr hidratos por 100 de calorías . El pan o la masa de pizzas puede tener 40mg por 100 mg, no es mala proporción si lo piensas y más si lo combinas con fruta con bajo índice glucemico como las fresas)

Un saludo!


----------



## nief (24 Mar 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Tremendo hilo. Una pregunta para los entendidos, ¿hay algún problema con comer cereales?
> No me refiero a chocapic ni mierdas de esas, me refiero al tipico mix de copos de avena, platano deshidratado, pasas, pipas, etc que se vende por ejemplo en mercadona.




Cual es la pregunta?

Si es sano? 

Si estas metabolicamente bien y no tiene nada mas pues tp tiene problema. Fijate en la composicion y veras que es casi todo hidratos de carbono + fibra.

A parte de eso no tiene nada de malo 

Ahora si pretendes otra cosa pues no se igual no tanto.

Saciar no te van a saciar.

Es que mucha gente se piensa que saciar es llenar el estomago y todos sabemos que eso no quita el hambre.

Saciar es teniendo el estomago vacio no tener ganas de comer en absoluto. Ejemplo:

Comete un buen plato de lentejas, callos, medio kilo de carne, 4 huevos revueltos con nata y queso y veras como no vuelves a comer en todo el dia.


Quien lo controla? la insulina principalmente y otras hormonas.

Y que suele pasar? pues que si abusaste el cuerpo tarda un tiempo en volver a ser sensible a las hormonas de la saciedad y cuando ya lo es tu tienes que aprender (como si fueses un niño pequeño) a reconocerlas y parar.

Y eso lleva su tiempo


----------



## nief (24 Mar 2021)

Continuando con lo anterior.


Muchos no sabeis, lo deduzco porque cuando proponemos lo de no comer (ayuno) o comer menos lo veis como algo alucinante, lo que es no tener hambre o no estar totalmente controlados por la necesidad de comer.

Para saber si estas bien metabolicamente simplente planteate a la hora de comer no hacerlo y si al no hacero (durante 1 comida o 24h o 72h) no pasa absolutamente nada (tendras muchas sed y tendras que beber claro esta) pues estas bien.

En caso contrario es posible que la insulina domine tu vida

Ejemplo de que no puedas hacerlo:

Falta energia
Dolor de cabeza (que no se quita con agua y sal).
Hangry. Irritado por no haber comido
Debilidad
Mareos
Ansiedad y no parar de pensar en comer.
Falta de concentracion
Frio


Si te pasa ya eso antes de las 24h mal vamos

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (24 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Cual es la pregunta?
> 
> Si es sano?
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. No tengo ningun problema, ni sobrepeso ni azucar ni nada, simplemente quiero perfilar mi alimentacion para seguir asi.
La pregunta básicamente es si es sano, enfocado en el tema de insulina y azucar en sangre. Lo digo porque como bien dices, es casi todo hidratos de carbono.
A ver, corrígeme si me equivoco, yo entiendo que los hidratos del azucar o de las harinas se absorben mucho más rápido que los de los granos de cereal entero, y que por lo tanto tengo menos problema si p.ej. en vez de tomarme un yogur natural azucarado, pues le echo cereales que me gustan más a un yogur sin azucar.

Quería saber si esto es así


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2021)

Tú eras el que decías:

'
Quitan todo lo bueno, *antes la bolleria industrial estaba brutal con grasas trans y la quitaron por chorradas de maguferia de que es malo para la salud*. Ahora el bollicao y similar esta malo.

Lo poco que se salva de lo clasico son los donetes y donuts de chocolate. Los blancos no están igual"  

Sigue así, me has hecho reír!!


----------



## qbit (25 Mar 2021)

A ver qué os parece este vídeo:


----------



## qbit (25 Mar 2021)

Y este otro de la misma:


----------



## piru (25 Mar 2021)

Al poco de nacer, los bebés humanos están en cetosis, y permanecen así durante la lactancia[2]. Usan cetonas y grasas como energía y para el crecimiento del cerebro. 









Los bebés crecen bajo un metabolismo cetogénico


Al parecer los bebés recién nacidos entran en estado de cetosis a las pocas horas de nacer, nutriéndose principalmente de cuerpos cetónicos y no de glucosa, siempre y cuando se alimenten con leche materna. La alimentación con fórmula, no obstante, puede alterar este estado.




www.crianzanatural.com





Más natural imposible.




qbit dijo:


> A ver qué os parece este vídeo:


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Mar 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Tú eras el que decías:
> 
> '
> Quitan todo lo bueno, *antes la bolleria industrial estaba brutal con grasas trans y la quitaron por chorradas de maguferia de que es malo para la salud*. Ahora el bollicao y similar esta malo.
> ...



Es la cualicalva que se aburre de comer pollas de viejo en la estacion, y se viene con 10 clones al hilo a trollear.


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Mar 2021)

Cada finde sábado y domingo me meto 10000 calorías en azúcares y harinas . Y de lunes a viernes sigo la dieta keto. Sigo perdiendo peso . No se si dejar las comidas trampas y totalmente harinas y azucar en los findes.


----------



## angek (26 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Comete un buen plato de lentejas, callos, medio kilo de carne, 4 huevos revueltos con nata y queso y veras como no vuelves a comer en todo el dia.



Eso será usted. Me puedo comer lo indicado, aún sustituyendo el almidón leguminoso por cualquier cosa keto que me ponga y me entra hambre si mi cuerpo determina que estoy desnutrido. 

Estado al que se puede llegar perfectamente con la keto, la low carb, la mediterránea, la Toya Jackson o lo que te rondaré. 

De hecho, quitarme de la keto es lo que me ha hecho perder las lorzas que me sobraban. 

Y quitarme del ayuno intermitente, lo que me ha permitido volver a dormir bien y alejar cierto estrés.


----------



## planta (27 Mar 2021)

Una investigación desvela los efectos saludables de la fritura


Un estudio del Instituto de la Grasa del CSIC concluye que freír con aceite, y en especial de orujo, mejora la calidad de los alimentos




elpais.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Mar 2021)

Vosotros hacéis 1 vez comida trampa a la semana que llueve harinas y azúcar ?


----------



## nief (27 Mar 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vosotros hacéis 1 vez comida trampa a la semana que llueve harinas y azúcar ?



No

Pero los estudios indican q no es necesario estar en cetosis siempre. Los efectos los obtienes igual


Ahora bien si estas en el proceso de reducir el sindrome metabolico es mejor mantenerlo


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Mar 2021)

Por sólo 300 Euros bajamos 20 kg en un mes!! Qué chollo!!





__





NOTICIAS







world.livenews.cloud





'...
La idea de Elena es cómo conducir un automóvil, muestra la forma más corta de perder peso. Un método que ayuda a perder peso de por vida. ¡Fue ella quien sugirió *usar una fórmula química única que iniciaría el proceso de cetosis** sin preocuparse por una dieta baja en carbohidratos!

**Cetosis* es un proceso de obtener energía de las grasas, no de la glucosa que ingresa al cuerpo con carbohidratos. Si el cuerpo deja de obtener energía de los carbohidratos, después de 7-14 días entra en un estado de cetosis. Como resultado, las células grasas se convierten activamente en energía. Pero es difícil para una persona seguir una dieta que elimine los carbohidratos de los alimentos.

El objetivo de Elena es un nuevo enfoque para combatir el exceso de peso basado en la cetosis (el estado metabólico en el que el cuerpo comienza a descomponer la grasa para obtener energía).

Pero, por lo general, para lograr la cetosis, debe seguir una dieta que limite la ingesta de carbohidratos durante 7-14 días.

*De acuerdo con la fórmula de Elena, se creó el medicamento "Keto Light". Solo 1 cápsula de este medicamento reduce la transición del cuerpo a la cetosis de 14 días a 40-50 minutos, durante los cuales comienza el proceso de convertir las grasas en energía y reducir la grasa visceral.*






El producto proporciona la entrada de cuerpos cetónicos desde el exterior y ayuda a eliminar el exceso de grasa visceral.

Usted está garantizado para perder peso y el peso nunca volverá. "Keto Light" desencadena el efecto de la cetosis: acelera el metabolismo, reduce el apetito y afecta directamente sus reservas de grasa.

Las principales características de "Keto Light" son acelerar la transición del cuerpo a la cetosis y ayudar a convertir las grasas en energía.

Si se toma "Keto Light" de 1 cápsula dos veces al día, ¡se puede perder 15-20 kilos en solo un mes!


----------



## nief (28 Mar 2021)

Queria compartir esto


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Mar 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por sólo 300 Euros bajamos 20 kg en un mes!! Qué chollo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si esa mierda funcionase que no lo hace, tendria unos efectos secundarios de lo mas chungos.

Eso fijo que es mantequilla y tiza en polvo a 300 euros.

Pd. Ademas lo ha inventado una charo zampabollos no puede fallar, voy a pedir tres.


----------



## sada (29 Mar 2021)

bueno lo del peso no importa mucho, pues la grasa pesa poco, es lo que menos pesa, pesa menos que el músculo, menos que los huesos, menos que los órganos etc


*metabolismotv*

Episodio # 419


----------



## bizarre (31 Mar 2021)

sada dijo:


> bueno lo del peso no importa mucho, pues la grasa pesa poco, es lo que menos pesa, pesa menos que el músculo, menos que los huesos, menos que los órganos etc
> 
> 
> *metabolismotv*
> ...



Ocupa más un kilo de grasa que uno de músculos, así que si, al final importan más las medidas y tener una buena composición corporal

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Futilvago (31 Mar 2021)

También hay quienes no prueban la verdura, solo carne:

How to Grill Steak and Beat Fiat Food

Este es el que escribió "El patrón Bitcoin"
Dice que lleva 5 años a carne y agua y que se encuentra estupendamente.
Yo esa dieta sí podría llevarla.


----------



## Ververemos (31 Mar 2021)

Futilvago dijo:


> También hay quienes no prueban la verdura, solo carne:
> 
> How to Grill Steak and Beat Fiat Food
> 
> ...



Parece una burrada, pero en fin, otras burradas creíamos antes razonables.


----------



## Chapapote1 (31 Mar 2021)

Viendo otra cosa en youtube, me ha enlazado este vídeo del 2019



Y me parece bastante interesante. Son cosas que se han comentado aquí. Alimentos que producen inflamación y como rebajar dicha inflamación, que comidas tomar, para qué sirve el colesterol, porqué el gluten afecta a cierta gente, ayunos, etc...

Es algo con lo que he discutido con los bata blanca. Llevo ya 10 años con hipotiroidismo y su solución es medicarse de por vida y hacerte controles cada 6 meses. Así te pillan algo más y te tienen atado a la farmafia. Cosa que acabé jodido por seguir sus recomendaciones.

Sobre el colesterol ahí dicen que si es genético y eres joven sin problemas del corazón (mi caso), no es necesario controlar. En otros casos con dar omega6 es suficiente para bajar la inflamación de las arterias. El último recurso es usar estatinas. No cómo a mí que me las querían dar de por vida y entonces ni tenía 30 años.

En menos de 10 años la medicina va a dar un gran vuelco. Se va a desbaratar la mayor parte de lo oficial y ofrecer tratamientos realistas para curar dolencias. No para tenerte atado a pastillas y generarte más enfermedades o la muerte.


----------



## nief (31 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Parece una burrada, pero en fin, otras burradas creíamos antes razonables.




Mientras en la dieta carnivora (que realmente es comerse de todo de un animal que en teoria deberia ser mayormente grasa con proteina sino te mueres de hambre) bien.

El hombre puede sobrevivir a base de carne (si lleva grasa).

Saludos


----------



## nief (31 Mar 2021)

Pues ya tengo mis analisis hechos:









Mas o menos los mismos valores que hace 3 meses salvo la vitamina d. Que ha pasado de 20 a 61.

Y madre mia si se ha notado. Desde hace 3 meses 0 dias de cansancio o falta energia.

El resto pues consistente con dieta keto.

Dire que esta vez llevaba 2 dias en ayuno. Quizas por eso el azucar bajo, aunque yo no notaba absolutamente nada de nada por la mañana me sentia genial.

Saludos.


----------



## Ververemos (31 Mar 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues ya tengo mis analisis hechos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613802
> 
> ...



¿Suplementaste vit. D? Yo he estuve tomado, aunque desordenadamente, si mucho sistema. Me guié más o menos por las recomendaciones de lameteoqueviene.com


----------



## nief (31 Mar 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> ¿Suplementaste vit. D? Yo he estuve tomado, aunque desordenadamente, si mucho sistema. Me guié más o menos por las recomendaciones de lameteoqueviene.com



Si, algunos dias al ppio con deltius 25k. 1 por semana 4 semanas.
Luego 8000iu todos los dias 3 meses.

Partia de 20. El cambio fue brutal ya en los primeros 15 dias.

Ahora tomare sol y reducire a 1 o 2 de 4000 a la semana y veremos como estamos en 3 meses.

El cambio ha sido abismal en todos los sentidos. Me siento rejuvenecido y muy bien fisica y mentalmente. 0 dias en 3meses de sentirme mal, sin fuerzas o desanimado. 

Estoy muy sorprendido.

No contaba que estuviese en 61. Si 40-45.

Saludos


----------



## Cloaca (1 Abr 2021)

*Realice el protocolo "KetoFast" para evitar el lado negativo del ayuno y la cetosis.*

El protocolo “KetoFast” es único, debido a la forma en la que el ayuno se lleva a cabo, además de ser un sistema completo que comienza con el ayuno intermitente y una dieta cetogénica cíclica, para luego continuar con un periodo de ayuno parcial en vez de practicar el ayuno de solo agua.

El uso en conjunto de ambos protocolos es la base de un estilo de vida que puede llevar durante toda su vida y que en verdad le ayudará a optimizar su salud y longevidad.

Aun cuando el ayuno es un componente clave no es tan restrictivo como suena, pues una vez que sea capaz de quemar la grasa como combustible y que comience con este régimen de ayuno cíclico, terminará comiendo en abundancia o con muy pocas restricciones, una o dos veces por semana.

*El ayuno tiene una larga trayectoria de uso*
El ayuno ha sido parte de nuestra historia durante siglos. A menudo se realizaba como parte de algún ritual, lo cual aún ocurre hasta nuestros días. Pero hoy en día también tenemos un gran conjunto de datos científicos que confirman los beneficios del ayuno con fines terapéuticos.

Es importante destacar que la restricción calórica activa procesos metabólicos poderosos que catalizan la curación y el rejuvenecimiento.

Paracelso, un médico del siglo XV, afirmó que el ayuno es el mejor remedio. En los Estados Unidos, el ayuno ganó popularidad en los 1800 durante el “Natural Hygiene Movement”. Herbert Shelton lo volvió aún más popular en 1911.

Hoy en día, el Dr. Jason Fung es uno de los principales expertos en el campo, quien ha escrito libros y realizado muchas investigaciones de gran importancia sobre el ayuno, con lo cual demuestra sus beneficios y seguridad. Sin embargo, la liberación de toxinas se volvió mi principal preocupación, ya que se vuelve muy eficiente al ayunar con agua.

Hoy en día, la mayor parte de nosotros estamos llenos de toxicidad, y algunos de los inconvenientes de practicar el ayuno de solo agua durante varios días son los síntomas de desintoxicación, los cuales indican que las vías de desintoxicación podrían verse afectadas. El protocolo “KetoFast” aborda la toxicidad al modificar su forma de ayunar, así como la nutrición que respalda las vías de desintoxicación.

*El ayuno activa la autofagia*
Uno de los magníficos beneficios del ayuno es que desencadena la autofagia, un proceso natural que elimina aquellos componentes celulares deficientes y enfermos que podrían poner en peligro su salud en caso de permanecer en su cuerpo.

Una estrategia fundamental para activar la autofagia es practicar el ayuno intermitente diario, en el cual come todos los alimentos del día en un intervalo de seis a ocho horas.

Durante las 16 o 18 horas restantes ayunará. Todo indica que este intervalo es el punto ideal para la autofagia, aunque puede haber excepciones en las que puede ayunar tan solo 12 horas al día, sin embargo, esto suele aplicarse únicamente a los deportistas.

Las investigaciones demuestran que la autofagia aumenta de manera significativa una vez que pasa un periodo de 16 horas. Además, debido a que la autofagia es un beneficio relevante del ayuno, es importante no reducirla demasiado para no desaprovechar este proceso.

Sin embargo, para obtener el máximo beneficio necesita ayunar durante periodos más extensos, y es aquí donde el ayuno con agua durante varios días toma un rol importante.

En resumen, mi protocolo “KetoFast” es un híbrido, diseñado para optimizar los beneficios del ayuno, permitiendo que al mismo tiempo el proceso sea lo más tranquilo y fácil en la medida de lo posible.

La autofagia ataca a las partes de las células que están dañadas y defectuosas, no a las células en su totalidad (lo cual sería una apoptosis o muerte celular programada). Estas partes defectuosas son identificadas y transportadas hacia los lisosomas, que a su vez las destruyen por medio de un proceso que involucra a la NADPH oxidasa (NOX), que crea un superóxido.

El superóxido se combina con el óxido nítrico y forma el peroxinitrito, el cual descompone los elementos constitutivos de las partes de la célula. Esos elementos son reciclados en la fase de reparación y regeneración. Esto es un simple resumen del proceso de autofagia, que es lo que se activa al ayunar.

*La AMPK y la autofagia*
El ayuno también aumenta la proteína quinasa activada por el monofosfato de adenosina (AMPK), que desempeña un papel integral en la autofagia. El monofosfato de adenosina es el núcleo del ATP, con lo cual se puede dar una idea de su importancia para la salud. La K al final de las siglas representa la quinasa, una enzima que une un fosfato con el AMP para convertirlo en ATP.

El AMP es un sensor de nutrientes, por lo que aumenta cuando el ATP disminuye. Cuando incrementa la AMPK, se activa la autofagia. Por lo tanto, es lógico que las cosas que inhiben o disminuyen la AMPK inhibirán la autofagia, ya que la AMPK es una de las señales principales de la autofagia debido a que pone a su cuerpo en modo de reparación.

Al hacerlo, se inhibe el objetivo mecánico de la rapamicina (mTOR), una proteína que detecta los nutrientes que actúan como una potente vía de señalización utilizada para el anabolismo o crecimiento. Por lo tanto, la AMPK y mTOR trabajan en conjunto, como una especie de sube y baja, por lo que cuando una se activa, la otra se desactiva.

Ambas son importantes, pero ninguna debe activarse de manera crónica, ya que podría terminar con problemas de salud. Para una salud óptima necesita alternar entre la activación de la AMPK y la mTOR, para que así pueda pasar de forma regular de la fase de autofagia hacia la fase de reconstrucción, y viceversa. Una de las mejores maneras de lograrlo es alternar entre los ciclos de festín y ayuno una vez que su metabolismo sea flexible.

*Los nutrientes que inhiben la autofagia*
Aunque por lo general se recomienda seguir tomando vitaminas y minerales durante el ayuno, es importante percatarse de que hay suplementos que inhibirán la autofagia y, por lo tanto, deben evitarse durante la fase de ayuno. Estos incluyen el calostro, glutamina, metilfolato y vitamina B12.

Durante el ayuno también debe evitar los aminoácidos de cadena ramificada como la leucina, ya que estimulan la mTOR y desactivan la autofagia. Sin embargo, podría consumir caldo de hueso o colágeno, el cual casi no tiene aminoácidos de cadena ramificada. Con una dosis de hasta 20 o 30 gramos, el colágeno no activará la mTOR.

La coenzima A, una molécula que desempeña un papel importante en el metabolismo de las proteínas, carbohidratos y lípidos, también inhibe la autofagia, por lo que tampoco es bueno consumirla en altas concentraciones mientras intenta activar la autofagia, ya que inhibirá este proceso en la misma manera en que lo haría la mTOR.

Cuando se encuentra en una modalidad de ayuno parcial, su hígado produce cetonas, grasas hidrosolubles que inhiben la HDAC. Las cetonas ayudan a reducir la inflamación de manera drástica y aumentan el fosfato de nicotinamida adenina dinucleótido (NADPH, por sus siglas en inglés), un agente reductor necesario para las reacciones anabólicas, incluyendo la síntesis de lípidos y ácidos nucleicos.

La NADPH es esencial para su cuerpo. Es importante destacar que esta coenzima es una reserva de electrones que su cuerpo utiliza para recargar sus antioxidantes, incluyendo al glutatión, un antioxidante esencial.

*Nutrientes que activan la autofagia*
En cuanto a la autofagia, los suplementos y nutrientes que la activan al aumentar la AMPK incluyen:


Berberina
ECGC hallada en el té verde o manzanas silvestres
Extracto de cáscara de granada o polvo de cáscara de granada
Té de manzanilla orgánica
Yo preparo mi propio té para activar la autofagia; mezclo té de corteza de Pau D’arco con extracto en polvo de ácido hidroxicítrico, garcinia y quercetina, junto con glicina y té de manzanilla orgánica. Para mezclar los tés y extractos en polvo, uso una licuadora y la bebo la mezcla en frío.

Para endulzarla, utilizo un endulzante obtenido de la fruta del monje, también conocido como Luo Han Guo. Únicamente lo uso en periodos de ayuno parcial. También lo convertí en un helado.

Tan solo tomé toda la mezcla en polvo, la vertí con cacao, seis yemas de huevo, una lata de leche de coco, un poco de colágeno para las articulaciones y un poco de endulzante adicional. Después mezclé todo y lo puse en el congelador en un recipiente de acero inoxidable.

*El ayuno provoca la regeneración de células madre*
Otro beneficio importante del ayuno es que activa nuevas células madre que pueden usarse para curar y regenerar cualquier tejido u órgano. Esto ocurre durante la fase de regeneración, una vez que se inhibe la autofagia como consecuencia de volver a consumir sus alimentos, el cuerpo comienza a reconstruir y reemplazar todas las células dañadas que fueron eliminadas.

La regeneración puede ser reforzada al realizar su entrenamiento de fuerza por la mañana cuando tenga contemplado romper su ayuno. Esto se debe a que durante el ayuno los niveles de la hormona del crecimiento se disparan y aumentan en un 300 %.

Tal vez esto suene paradójico, ya que la hormona del crecimiento suele aumentar junto con el IGF-1, y el IGF-1 inhibe la autofagia. Sin embargo, durante el ayuno, los receptores de la hormona del crecimiento que se encuentran en su hígado pierden casi toda su sensibilidad, por lo que su nivel de IGF-1 baja.

Por lo tanto, el ayuno puede compararse de alguna manera con recibir una inyección de la hormona de crecimiento y un trasplante de células madre. Además, al incorporar el entrenamiento de fuerza en el momento adecuado y al retomar su alimentación, optimiza en gran medida todos estos beneficios regenerativos.

Entre aquellos se encuentra la función de las células madre halladas en el intestino, la cual es importante para muchos que padecen del síndrome del intestino permeable, así como otros problemas intestinales.

Cuando aplica el protocolo “KetoFast” u otros ayunos prolongados de solo agua (no solo el ayuno intermitente), ayuda a reducir la permeabilidad del intestino al estimular los ejes del intestino-cerebro y al mejorar la integridad de su revestimiento intestinal.

*El lado negativo del ayuno*
Como ya lo mencioné, la razón principal por la que decidí no promover el ayuno extendido de solo agua es porque la mayoría de las personas están expuestas a altas cantidades de toxinas y la mayoría tienen sistemas de desintoxicación deficientes.

Existen tres sistemas de desintoxicación. En la fase 1, su cuerpo convierte las toxinas liposolubles en agua. Esto no suele ser un problema, ya que se ocurre de manera automática.

Es en la Fase 2, donde la mayoría de las personas tienen dificultades y en la cual una molécula, que pude ser de un grupo metilo como el azufre, o de un grupo acetilo como los aminoácidos, glicina o glutatión, se adhiere a la toxina, lo que la hace menos reactiva y más fácil de excretar.

También necesita consumir aminoácidos y proteínas para impulsar esta fase del proceso. Si no está recibiendo ninguno experimentará efectos secundarios relacionados con la toxicidad.

En resumen, un ayuno de cinco días a base de agua podría abrumar su sistema de desintoxicación, causando más daños que beneficios. Puede evitar esto al reducir el ayuno y practicarlo con más frecuencia, de manera que al momento de retomar su alimentación le está dando a su cuerpo los nutrientes que necesita para expulsar con eficacia las toxinas que se liberan durante el ayuno.

Si decidiera realizar ayunos de cinco días a base de agua, es poco probable que haga más de uno al mes, lo que significa que podría completar alrededor de 12 en un año. Por otro lado, el uso del protocolo “KetoFast” le permite realizar este proceso regenerativo de 52 a 104 veces, dependiendo de si ayuna una o dos veces por semana.

Al realizarlo en conjunto obtendrá muchos más beneficios si lo hace con mayor frecuencia. Es posible que no obtenga demasiados beneficios de desintoxicación y autofagia en un solo ayuno, pero al hacerlo con mayor frecuencia irá obteniendo mayores beneficios.

*Los inconvenientes de la cetosis a largo plazo*
La cetosis a largo plazo significa que está haciendo una restricción calórica de manera significativa y crónica, y el problema con eso, sobre todo para las mujeres, es que puede causar insuficiencia tiroidea. En algunos casos, puede desarrollar una resistencia a sus hormonas tiroideas.

En resumen, parece que su cuerpo no fue diseñado para una restricción calórica a largo plazo, sino para una restricción calórica de tipo intermitente o cíclica. Esto se debe en gran parte a que la restricción continua de calorías no activa ni optimiza sus procesos de rejuvenecimiento. El ayuno prepara a su cuerpo para las mejoras y lo hace por medio de la autofagia, al eliminar las partes dañadas.

Sin embargo, el rejuvenecimiento ocurre una vez que se retoma la alimentación. Es ahí cuando el cuerpo puede reconstruir y restaurar sus células y tejidos. En gran medida, la activación de las células madre, el suministro de nutrientes y la activación del metabolismo a través del entrenamiento de fuerza, es lo que provoca esta reparación, regeneración y crecimiento anabólico.

*Resumen del protocolo “KetoFast”*
El siguiente es un resumen de mi protocolo “KetoFast”. Es importante tomar en cuenta primero que las personas con un peso inferior al normal, que padecen de un trastorno de la alimentación, o que están embarazadas o amamantando, no deben realizar el protocolo de “KetoFast”.

El primer paso es reducir el periodo de tiempo en que consume sus alimentos diarios a entre seis y ocho horas durante al menos cuatro semanas, lo que significa que consume todas las calorías del día durante esas seis a ocho horas, mientras que ayunará durante las 16 a 18 horas restantes. Esa es la base.

La mayoría de las personas lograrán una mayor flexibilidad metabólica después de este protocolo, pero puede revisar sus cetonas para confirmar que esté funcionando, sobre todo si tiene sobrepeso o es diabético, ya que este cambio puede llevarle más tiempo.

Una vez que haya seguido este programa de ayuno intermitente durante un mes, momento en el que habrá recuperado su flexibilidad metabólica para quemar grasa como combustible, puede pasar a la segunda fase, que consiste en una sola comida con pocas calorías, (idealmente en el desayuno), seguido de un ayuno de solo agua por 24 horas, una o dos veces por semana.

Por lo general, esta comida será de entre 300 y 500 calorías. Para determinar cuántas calorías debe consumir en esta comida, primero calcule su masa corporal magra al restarle 100 a su porcentaje de grasa corporal. (Si tiene 20 % de grasa corporal, entonces su masa corporal magra es de 80 %).

Luego multiplique ese porcentaje (en este caso, 0.8) por su peso corporal total actual para obtener su masa corporal magra en libras (o kilos). Posteriormente, multiplique su masa corporal magra en libras/kilos por 3.5. Esa es la cantidad de calorías que deberá consumir en esa comida.


----------



## Cloaca (1 Abr 2021)

*Proporciones de nutrientes durante el ayuno cetogénico*
Al comer solo una comida de 300 a 500 calorías y luego ayunar durante 24 horas, en esencia termina por consumir alimentos una vez cada 42 horas. Esto permitirá que su cuerpo agote las reservas de glucógeno en su hígado de manera efectiva.

Incluso al ayunar de forma intermitente durante 16 a 18 horas aún queda bastante glucógeno, sin embargo, al ayunar durante 42 horas, el glucógeno se agotará por completo, lo que provocará un aumento en la autofagia. ¡Y puede implementarlo dos veces por semana! Ahora, ¿en qué deberían consistir esas 300 a 500 calorías? Lo ideal serían:

• *Carbohidratos:* Menos de 10 gramos de carbohidratos netos (carbohidratos totales menos fibra) para no recuperar sus reservas de glucógeno. De manera que sus carbohidratos provengan de vegetales sin almidón, semillas o frutos secos.
• *Proteína:* La mitad de su requerimiento personal diario de proteínas. Si tiene menos de 60 años, una recomendación general sobre su requerimiento diario de proteínas serían 0.8 gramos de proteína por kilogramo de masa corporal magra, o 0.5 gramos de proteína por libra de masa corporal magra.
Digamos que su requerimiento diario de proteínas es de 80 gramos. En esta comida, deberá reducirlas a la mitad, 40 gramos.
La clave aquí no es solo reducir su consumo total de proteínas, sino también restringir el consumo de aminoácidos de cadena ramificada, como la leucina, que se encuentra principalmente en la carne y los productos lácteos.
La razón por la que debe restringir los aminoácidos de cadena ramificada en esta comida es porque activan la vía mTOR e inhiben la autofagia, lo que en esencia bloquea el proceso de limpieza que se intenta activar por medio del ayuno.
Una forma ideal de proteína que puede incluir en esta comida es el colágeno, que proporciona un gran soporte para el tejido conectivo. La chlorella es otra excelente proteína que podría agregar.
• *Grasas:* El resto de sus calorías provienen de las grasas saludables como el aceite de coco, aguacate, aceite MCT, mantequilla, aceite de oliva y frutos secos crudos.
*¡Después del ayuno, llega el festín!*
El día siguiente después de completar el protocolo “KetoFast” de 42 horas, es el momento perfecto para hacer entrenamiento de fuerza extremo y aumentar sus proteínas.

Inmediatamente después es cuando deberá consumir ese filete de res orgánico de animales alimentados con pastura o proteína de lactosuero, ya que ahora está en modo de reconstrucción, por lo que necesita activar la vía mTOR con el fin de desarrollar nueva masa muscular.

Como se mencionó, la vía mTOR regula el crecimiento e inhibe la autofagia. De esta manera, el ayuno cetogénico también le permite darse verdaderos festines dos veces por semana, lo que contrarresta cualquier sentimiento de privación que pueda percibir durante el ayuno y esto podría mejorar significativamente el cumplimiento del programa.

*Puede apoyar su protocolo de ayuno con baños de sauna*
Para apoyar aún más la desintoxicación durante su ayuno, le recomiendo usar un sauna de infrarrojo cercano, pues le ayudará a eliminar las toxinas a través del sudor. En mi libro _KetoFast_ hay todo un capítulo dedicado al uso del sauna, con instrucciones de lo que debe y no debe hacer.

Un sauna de infrarrojo cercano con campos electromagnéticos (EMF) de baja intensidad puede costar varios miles de dólares. Sin embargo, hacer un sauna casero es fácil y barato.

Aparte del hecho de que las bombillas de infrarrojo cercano lo calientan con mayor efectividad que las saunas de infrarrojo lejano, la luz de infrarrojo cercano (de 660 y 850 nanómetros) también estimula la liberación de óxido nítrico y la producción de ATP.

Yo procuro tomar a diario un baño de sauna de 30 minutos siempre que estoy en mi casa. Seguido de una crioterapia (termogénesis fría). En resumen, me meto directamente en una piscina sin calefacción. Una alternativa sería echarse un baño con agua fría. Si se considera una persona audaz, puede probar con un baño de hielo.

Autor: Dr. Mercola


----------



## skan (1 Abr 2021)

Todo esto se exagera mucho.

Un exceso de azúcares y harinas es malo, pero su consumo moderado no,
de hecho lo más sano es seguir una alimentación variada, y el cuerpo necesita incluso azúcar.


----------



## nief (1 Abr 2021)

skan dijo:


> Todo esto se exagera mucho.
> 
> Un exceso de azúcares y harinas es malo, pero su consumo moderado no,
> de hecho lo más sano es seguir una alimentación variada, y el cuerpo necesita incluso azúcar.



Si lo primero y mo rotundo a lo segundo

El cuerpo se fabrica el azucar q necesita pero ingerirlo ninguno


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2021)

Aqui dejo mi glicosilada, es un dato que da mucha informacion en un solo numero. Seria interesante que los conforeros del hilo colgasen las suyas. Aqui hay cetogenicos, primals, paleos, veganos, vegetarianos que escriben de vez en cuando. Saldrian conclusiones interesantes.





Pd. Te las hacen en muchas farmacias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues ya tengo mis analisis hechos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613802
> 
> ...



Ah no habia visto tus analiticas y lo primero que veo es tu dato de glicosilada.

O no haces keto o llevas poquisimo tiempo con ella


----------



## TercioVascongado (1 Abr 2021)

Yo la tengo en 5,4.


----------



## nief (1 Abr 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Yo la tengo en 5,4.



Eh?


----------



## TercioVascongado (1 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Eh?




La hemoglobina glicosilada.


----------



## nief (1 Abr 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La hemoglobina glicosilada.



Si la mia esta ahi entre 5.5 y 5.4. Y eso q estoy con keto desde año y medio

Pero bueno el azucar en 71 asi q no me preocupa


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La hemoglobina glicosilada.



Podia ser el tamaño del nardo en pulgadas

Bueno ya a lo serio. Que pautas llevas? Semiayunos, lowcarb, keto? Y si te lo saltas en plan vikingo los findes, cerveceo, etc?

Si dais algun detalle mas se entiende el contexto.

Lo mio es paleo sin talibanismos, los findes alguna cerveza pero mas vino, y de lunes a viernes 20/4 casi todos los dias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si la mia esta ahi entre 5.5 y 5.4. Y eso q estoy con keto desde año y medio
> 
> Pero bueno el azucar en 71 asi q no me preocupa



No si esta de puta madre pero la unica conclusion logica es que lo tuyo no es keto o te la saltas a menudo.

Tambien pueden haber explicaciones adicionales:
- Vienes de una prediabetes o diabetes.
- Hay alguna medicacion por medio.

Yo no hago keto y me ha dado 4,8. Como fruta, mucho fruto seco, higos secos y alguna cerveza cae, paella y patatas. Mis cuentas son un tercio de hidratos de media.

Pd. El dato en ayunas no es muy preciso, puedes estar en 71 y la noche anterior a 200. Muchos diabeticos no lo saben porque se fian del dato en ayunos.

Ojo tu no lo eres tu valor es normal pero no de keto.


----------



## nief (2 Abr 2021)

Pongo aqui este post tambien por si alguien tiene idea:

hola,

Pues ya tengo los valores de anticuerpos anti tiroglobulina y anti tpo.

Ver archivo adjunto 614954



Os dire que los de anti tpo ha bajado muchisimo. A la mitad en 3 meses. Y los de anti tiroglobulina no sabria decirlo pues segun la nueva medida estan en el limite pero hace 3 meses los valores eran estos. Ha cambiado la escala/forma de medirse? no se interpretarlo.


Estos eran en diciembre del 20:

Ver archivo adjunto 614955


Alguna idea?


Que he cambiado? pues selenio + vitamina D a saco (8000 iu diarias pasando de 20ng a 61ng).

Voy a seguir suplementando hasta 80-100 limite maximo y seguire con el selenio a ver. Me niego a resignarme a que un tema auntoinmune se cargue mi tiroides.

Por cierto, no me habia encontrado tan bien en decadas...

No tomo por ahora suplementacion de tiroxina.

saludos.

Edito.

Sobre este tema lo mejor que he encontrado aqui:









Hashimoto's Thyroid Antibody Guide: Anti TPO antibodies & normal range


Your anti-TPO antibody levels mean that your thyroid may be functioning sub-optimally. The presence of these antibodies indicates an inflammatory state in your body that needs to be treated. You can focus on certain therapies




www.restartmed.com





Bajar los anticuerpos contra la tiroides es necesario, no se debe esperar a que te destruyan la tiroides (como parece ser que opinan todos los endocrinos en españa)

Al final vendra de un proceso inflamatorio y es tratable

So if we can target the cause of the increase in these antibodies we might be able to actually lower them and then improve your condition overall



Supplements to reduce inflammation and autoimmunity:

Zinc citrate/picolinate: Zinc has been shown to reduce inflammation, *boost T4 to T3 conversion* (23) and act as an anti-inflammatory agent in the body. Couple this with the fact that many patients are zinc deficient and zinc supplementation becomes a no-brainer for hypothyroid patients. Use Zinc in combination with Selenium.
Selenium bound to methionine: Selenium also acts as an anti-inflammatory agent and can boost T4 to T3 conversion. In addition, it has also *been shown to reduce TPO antibodies in some patients with Hashimoto's* (24). The combination of zinc + selenium is particularly potent and I generally recommend using both simultaneously. Make sure that you use *50-150mcg of selenium each day* and avoid using doses in excess of 400mcg per day to prevent toxicity.
High-quality multi-strain and multispecies probiotics: Probiotics can help reduce inflammation in the GI tract and help repopulate the GI tract with anti-inflammatory bacteria to help promote T4 to T3 conversion. Probiotics should be considered standard therapy in patients with high TPO antibodies. Use probiotics daily (both with meals and in between meals) for 6 months for best results.
Vitamin D3/K2 combo: Replacing low Vitamin D levels can help promote immunity. But make sure not to take Vitamin D3 without vitamin K2. The balance between these two fat-soluble vitamins is necessary for best results. Aim for a Vitamin D level in the mid-range and supplement as necessary (usually 2,000-5,000 IU's per day).
Supplements to improve thyroid function:

Liquid Iron: Iron is required for proper thyroid hormone function and low levels should be replaced to optimal levels. High iron levels can cause problems, however, so read this guide to determine if your iron levels are "optimal".
Magnesium glycinate: Studies show that the hypothyroid state causes your kidneys to excrete more magnesium which makes many hypothyroid patients magnesium deficient. Replacing magnesium levels can help improve thyroid function, improve your mood, reduce muscle/cramps and increase energy levels.
Iodine: Iodine is required for proper thyroid hormone production. Using the combination of iodine + selenium can help improve thyroid hormone production and may help reduce the symptoms of hypothyroidism. Make sure to start out with a low dose and combine it with selenium. Some patients may react negatively to iodine so monitor your symptoms closely.
You can also check out a more detailed guide on which supplements to take if you are hypothyroid here and which supplements to take if you have Hashimoto's here.

.
Por esta razon estuve suplementando con Vit D + Selenio y Zinc amen de keto. Y por lo visto a parte de encontrarme bien ha bajando mucho los anticuerpos. No del todo pues solo han sido 3 meses y llevara su tiempo


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pongo aqui este post tambien por si alguien tiene idea:
> 
> hola,
> 
> ...



Entiendo que eres hipotiroideo?

Que alimentacion llevas asi en general en tu keto? Y que suplementos tomas?

Pd. Con suplemento digo tambien si tomas proteina en polvo o algun tipo de grasa en especial en mas cantidad.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Abr 2021)

Me es casi imposible llegar diariamente a 1500 calorías en grasas y protes ya que me llenan mucho Tengo miedo a perder masa muscular por comer pocas calorías .


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me es casi imposible llegar diariamente a 1500 calorías en grasas y protes ya que me llenan mucho Tengo miedo a perder masa muscular por comer pocas calorías .



Y asi amigos es como se dice una tonteria en cuatro lineas...


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Podia ser el tamaño del nardo en pulgadas
> 
> Bueno ya a lo serio. Que pautas llevas? Semiayunos, lowcarb, keto? Y si te lo saltas en plan vikingo los findes, cerveceo, etc?
> 
> ...



Ayunos 18-6 prácticamente todos los días, dieta lowcarb/ceto lunes a viernes, findes más relajados pero controlando.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Ayunos 18-6 prácticamente todos los días, dieta lowcarb/ceto lunes a viernes, findes más relajados pero controlando.



Pues sinceramente no se que hago de especial para dar una glicosilada tan baja.

Bueno lo unico que si hago 20/4 casi un par de años, y que mi relajacion del finde no incluye ni un gramo de harinas, pero como dos o tres veces, y mucho carbo en forma de arroz y patatas incluso alguna cerveza.

Pd. Supongo que la gran diferencia es estar 20 horas sin ingerir nada solido, que me va de p.m. con mis horarios laborales.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2021)

A vueltas con los niveles de glucosa en sangre dejo un articulo interesantisimo para todos los que tenemos una dieta lowcarb.









¿La glucemia en ayunas es más alta con low carb o keto? 5 consejos.


Mucha gente se pregunta: "¿por qué mi glucosa en ayunas es más alta con una dieta baja en carbohidratos?". Estos consejos resolverán tus dudas.




www.dietdoctor.com





Es curioso porque me paso algo parecido y aqui lo explican genial.

De eso hace ya años y no tenia tanta informacion como ahora.
Desde hace tres año me he metido en el mundo de la diabetes desde que un familiar adolescente le aparecio la tipo I (autoinmune).

Tenia bastante claro que el dato en ayunas solo da informacion cuando es anormalmente alto (>120). Los tipo II pueden dar por debajo de 100 y estar en la cena a 300 sin saberlo.

Segun el articulo en una dieta keto es normal dar unos niveles ligeramente altos 100-105 en ayunas por el efecto alba. Ese dato no vale para nada.

Por eso la glicosilada da una informacion mas veraz y completa ya que te da la media de glucemia en mmol/l. El dato es la media de glucemia de los ULTIMOS TRES MESES, ojo.

La glucemia instantanea suelen medirla en mg/dl. Al hacerme la glicosilada y dar los resultados en la otra escala me raye un poco. Me parecio baja pero no recordaba que es imposible que sea mas baja.

Para tener la idea de lo que hablamos conviertes la glicosilada a la otra escala y...



Pues si, sale 86 mg/dl de MEDIA, para dar eso tienes que tener valores por debajo y por encima en rago de 70-80 y no muy por encima de 100.

Si lo piensas bien es una animalada, cualquier comeharinas que baje por debajo de 80 normalmente ya esta montado en una ambulancia.

Mi familiar diabetico que depende de insulina lo he visto llegar a 70 sin demasiados problemas solo sensacion de hambre.

Su homologos comeharinas diabeticos practicamente estarian al punto de un coma diabetico por hipoglucemia.

Todo esto lo señalo porque es una maravilla hacer uso de la via metabolica de la grasa como preferente durante horas y dias.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (3 Abr 2021)

Buenas a todos y gracias por el hilo.
He hecho ayuno intermitente varias veces pero de forma desordenada y sin mucha continuidad.
Hace una semana he empezado a tomarlo más en serio haciendo un ayuno de 24 horas como estreno y el resto de días 16/8.

Esta parte no me ha costado mucho pq no era la primera vez que ayunaba y siempre me he levantado sin hambre lo que hace fácil saltarte un desayuno.

El problema viene con la dieta keto.Tambien he empezado hace 6 días, tras el ayuno de 24 horas.


Tengo el más que previsible sindrome de abstinencia, ya que para mí comer sin pan era comer como los lobos.

Pero estoy tratando de ser riguroso,al menos las primeras semanas y no tengo problemas con las tentaciones.
Lo malo es al ir a dormir.

Llevo dos noches que me dan las 3 -4 de la mañana y no consigo conciliar el sueño. Y esto si me preocupa y molesta.

He leído que la falta de sodio puede estar detrás. Pero echando cuentas de las comidas no veo que falte sal en ningúna de ellas.

Tengo la tensión algo alta y con esta dieta uno de los beneficios dicen que es bajar la tensión,por eso estoy motivado aunque esta semana no he notado mejoría, solo me ha funcionado beber un vaso de vino tinto para regularla.

Me gustaría saber si es normal este insomnio y si es transitorio.

PD: he perdido 1'5 kg.

Gracias y perdon por el tocho.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Buenas a todos y gracias por el hilo.
> He hecho ayuno intermitente varias veces pero de forma desordenada y sin mucha continuidad.
> Hace una semana he empezado a tomarlo más en serio haciendo un ayuno de 24 horas como estreno y el resto de días 16/8.
> 
> ...




Como ya puse en algun post antiguo la dieta keto requiere un tiempo adaptacion.

Al principio es como un proceso de estres que le metes al cuerpo.

Los primeros dias mientas se termina del todo el glucogeno te notaras raro y la perdida de peso viene del agua que se va al perder el glucogeno. Aqui debes si o si suplementar con agua con sal. Sin miedo a la subida de tension pues la tension alta no viene por exceso de sal (sobretodo si no estas tomando nada de hidratos.


Luego te vendra un periodo de unos dias de cansancio pues tu cuerpo no esta adaptado a solo vivir de grasas. Y necesitara unas semanas de adaptarse (directamente tu cuerpo saca del adn como vivir con grasa y si glucosa. Tiene que ponerse a fabrircar cetonas y luego vivir de ellas)

Y a las pocas semanas es cuando ya estas adaptado. 

Estas primeras 2-5 semanas son de transicion y se recomienda poca actividad o no muy extenuante. Aqui paseos largos mandan


No se tu peso, edad y altura con lo que poco mas puedo indicarte pero si insistir e lo de aumentar ingesta sal al ppio pues con todo ese agua que se va se va muchas sales (pasa lo mismo cuando ayunas)

Lo de no dormir puede ser por el cambio en si.


Luego esta el tema de ir al baño. Como ya comente en algun post pueden pasar 2 cosas:

Diarrera si tu comida era muy basada en hidratos y ahora al meter tantas grasas -> tu cuerpo no esta acostumbrado a grasas y por lo tanto estas actuan de engrasante y no sabe muy bien que hacer con ellas

Estreñimiento. El cuerpo si sabe que hacer con ellas y las absorbe todas (como no generas desperdicio pues se expulsa poco). Yo llevo año y medio yendo al baño cada 3-5 dias sin ningun dolor o problema. Aqui se recomienda tomar algo mas de aceite oliva virge extra (hay marcas que son muy agradables al paladar).

Lo de dormir no se como va, solo se que al tiempo yo empece a:

1 dormir mas profundo
2 levantarme mas despierto
3 levantarme con mucha energia
4 no tener problema alguno de conciliar el sueño


Pero entiendo que los primeros dias sea mas complicado y pueda ser por la falta de sales


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (3 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Como ya puse en algun post antiguo la dieta keto requiere un tiempo adaptacion.
> 
> Al principio es como un proceso de estres que le metes al cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Peso 71 y mido 167. Siempre fui fibroso. Pero con la edad ,estrés del trabajo los niños y demás he empezado a tener algo de barriga,apenas perceptible pero para mí todo un shock ya que vine con el six pack de fábrica.

Al baño voy bien. El único problema que he notado a parte del mono de hidratos es el insomnio.

Tomaré sal con agua a ver si mejora.
Gracias.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Peso 71 y mido 167. Siempre fui fibroso. Pero con la edad ,estrés del trabajo los niños y demás he empezado a tener algo de barriga,apenas perceptible pero para mí todo un shock ya que vine con el six pack de fábrica.
> 
> Al baño voy bien. El único problema que he notado a parte del mono de hidratos es el insomnio.
> ...




Si tienes mono de hidratos y barriguita  es que posiblemente tu cuerpo no este adaptado de primeras a uso de grasas. Es posible que en breve notes el crash (perdida de energia por quedarte sin hidratos/glucogeno) pero eso se pasa en cuanto el cuerpo se adapta

Te recomiendo comprar las tiras para ver si estas o no en keto no para usar continuamente sino para saber si realmente lo que comes te saca de keto y ver si tus sintomas estan relacionados con eso (puedes partir cada tira a la mitad longitudinalmente y te duran el doble)

Lo que notaras es que al entrar en keto tu cuerpo mobiliza las grasas y al adaptarte notaras los otros efectos. Seguido de la caida de energia inicial vendra el subidon de energia general, la estabilidad energetica , la claridad mental etc

Ya nos iras contando.

Yo lo que note es que la grasa que tengo en la barriga esta por encima del musculo (la puedo agarrar, es grasa cutanea). A mi padre, con una barriga enorme, no puedo cogerle dicha grasa! esta por debajo del musculo -> entre los organos claramente.


Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Peso 71 y mido 167. Siempre fui fibroso. Pero con la edad ,estrés del trabajo los niños y demás he empezado a tener algo de barriga,apenas perceptible pero para mí todo un shock ya que vine con el six pack de fábrica.
> 
> Al baño voy bien. El único problema que he notado a parte del mono de hidratos es el insomnio.
> ...



Hazte un brebaje que se llama "snake juice". Tómalo en vez de agua.

Water = 2L
Potassium chloride = 1 tsp (No Salt)
Sodium chloride = 1/2 tsp (Himalayan Pink Salt)
Sodium Bicarbonate = 1 tsp (Baking Soda - Redmill Brand)

Lo de no salt es la sal sin sodio de los supermercados. Tómala para evitar que si te lías a andar te den calambres por falta de potasio.

Tsp=cucharada de té ( de postre)

Edito tamaño de la cuchara. Error. Gracias @Timekiller


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me es casi imposible llegar diariamente a 1500 calorías en grasas y protes ya que me llenan mucho Tengo miedo a perder masa muscular por comer pocas calorías .



Si te preocupa, come más proteinas. Incluso un batido de whey. Son 30 gramos


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Queria compartir esto



Esto es acojonante. Gracias, @nief .

Luego dices que solo comes productos frescos, nada procesado y todos te miran raro. Incluso que "algo de azúcar hay que tomar".

En fin...


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por sólo 300 Euros bajamos 20 kg en un mes!! Qué chollo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son cetonas en pastillas. Se scan de las frambuesas, creo. Las tomó una conocida mía y perdió bastante peso. Te ayuda a entrar en cetosis? Es posible. Pero no me parece buena idea porque no cambias TU de ruta metabólica.

Si quieres entrar rápido en cetosis, 48 horas de ayuno. Ya estás en cetosis.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Son cetonas en pastillas. Se scan de las frambuesas, creo. Las tomó una conocida mía y perdió bastante peso. Te ayuda a entrar en cetosis? Es posible. Pero no me parece buena idea porque no cambias TU de ruta metabólica.
> 
> Si quieres entrar rápido en cetosis, 48 horas de ayuno. Ya estás en cetosis.




Y si quieres entrar mas rapido o asegurarte añadele 2 o 3 horas de andar.

3 o 4 horas andando son sobre 1000 o 1300 calorias.

Lo acompañas de comidas grasas y entras seguro.



Al principio os recomiendo las tiras de medicion de cetonas (ketostick) porque os sorprenderia la cantidad de azucar que tienen muchas comidas y ni os lo planteais.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto es acojonante. Gracias, @nief .
> 
> Luego dices que solo comes productos frescos, nada procesado y todos te miran raro. Incluso que "algo de azúcar hay que tomar".
> 
> En fin...



Si. Es como el problema que me preocupa ahora. Tengo tiroiditis (hassimoto). Mis anticuerpos estan atacando mi tiroides y si no haces nada -> la destruiran y te quedaras en hipotiroidismo para siempre.

Pues les he preguntado ya a 4 endocrinos y todos me dicen que lo que hay que hacer es -> NADA esperar y cuando se destruya pues te dan sustituto. 

Que no hace falta que siga midiendome los anticuerpos pues no van a variar!!!!!!

Me parece alucinante.

Asi que no me he rendido y me he puesto a estudiar el tema (ya posteado ahi atras) y me puse seriamente a:


Keto -> ya estaba en keto asi que alimentacion bien
Stress -> reduccion total -> conseguido
Dormir mas -> muy muy importante y tambien estamos en ello
Vitamina D -> si esta baja afecta al sistema inmune -> hemos estado suplementando (pase de 21 a 61). Grandisima mejoria general
Selenio -> en teoria ayuda a reducir inflamacion y sobretodo relajar el sistema inmune.

Resultados (ya posteados) reducion bestial de los anticuerpos en solo 3 meses (a la mitad unos y los otros no lo tengo claro pues han cambiado escala pero estan cerquisima del limite)

TAmbien he encontrado un medico en internet que comenta lo mismo, que no se trata de dejar que se muera la tiroides! Es alucinante la falta de capacidad para pensar y analizar las cosas que tienen algunos cuando la solucion es tan sencilla.

Calculo que pedirle a mucha gente que haga cambios de estilo de vida es casi imposible pero joder cuando los beneficios son tan tan grandes.... Al menos en mi caso si soy capaz de hacer los cambios de estilo de vida



Hipotiroidismo por Hashimooto (anticuerpos contra la tiroides --> SI SE PUEDE REVERTIR)

De hecho es en esta fase cuando si puedes curarte porque la tiroides no esta destruida! es que es doblemente negligente!!

Otro caso, ya comentado aqui, es la diabetes tipo 2! que tambien es facilmente curable! 


Saludos.


----------



## Timekiller (3 Abr 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hazte un brebaje que se llama "snake juice". Tómalo en vez de agua.
> 
> Water = 2L
> Potassium chloride = 1 tsp (No Salt)
> ...



Tsp es una cucharadita (una teaspoon o sea una cuchara de té que es muy pequeña), unos 5 mililitros.


----------



## Timekiller (3 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hipotiroidismo por Hashimoto (anticuerpos contra la tiroides --> SI SE PUEDE REVERTIR)



Posiblemente se puede parar el proceso de destrucción pero revertir me temo que no. Con revertir quiero decir regenerar la parte de la tiroides dañada.
En tu analítica creo recordar que TSH te salía 10. Es un valor alto. Si no te baja necesitarás alguna dosis diaria de Eutirox. Yo llevo muchos años con esto. La medicina oficial no soluciona nada, se limitan a recetar eutirox y control periódico. No investigan el porqué ni preguntan por el estilo de vida ni como bajar los anticuerpos. Haces bien en tomar la suplementación que comentas. Yo también lo hago pero del eutirox no me libro, si reduzco la dosis TSH me aumenta y el sobrepeso también. Yo tengo los dos anticuerpos bajos, pero fuera de rango.


----------



## Karlos Smith (3 Abr 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Posiblemente se puede parar el proceso de destrucción pero revertir me temo que no. Con revertir quiero decir regenerar la parte de la tiroides dañada.
> En tu analítica creo recordar que TSH te salía 10. Es un valor alto. Si no te baja necesitarás alguna dosis diaria de Eutirox. Yo llevo muchos años con esto. La medicina oficial no soluciona nada, se limitan a recetar eutirox y control periódico. No investigan el porqué ni preguntan por el estilo de vida ni como bajar los anticuerpos. Haces bien en tomar la suplementación que comentas. Yo también lo hago pero del eutirox no me libro, si reduzco la dosis TSH me aumenta y el sobrepeso también. Yo tengo los dos anticuerpos bajos, pero fuera de rango.



Yo tambien pensaba que la tiroides no habia vuelta atras, pero tengo un caso cercano.

Mujer de mi familia 40 y tantos, medicada ya varios años de la tiroides por Hashimoto. 

Le comente hace años lo de la paleo. Hace un par de años se lanzo a paleodieta extricta y en la primera analitica los niveles normales y se quito la medicacion.

Llevaba años con hipotiroidismo y la cosa se arreglo en un par de meses.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Abr 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Tsp es una cucharadita (una teaspoon o sea una cuchara de té que es muy pequeña), unos 5 mililitros.



Tienes razon. Tsp es teaspoon.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Posiblemente se puede parar el proceso de destrucción pero revertir me temo que no. Con revertir quiero decir regenerar la parte de la tiroides dañada.
> En tu analítica creo recordar que TSH te salía 10. Es un valor alto. Si no te baja necesitarás alguna dosis diaria de Eutirox. Yo llevo muchos años con esto. La medicina oficial no soluciona nada, se limitan a recetar eutirox y control periódico. No investigan el porqué ni preguntan por el estilo de vida ni como bajar los anticuerpos. Haces bien en tomar la suplementación que comentas. Yo también lo hago pero del eutirox no me libro, si reduzco la dosis TSH me aumenta y el sobrepeso también. Yo tengo los dos anticuerpos bajos, pero fuera de rango.




Me interesa muchisimo su caso.

Por lo que he leido una vez los anticuerpos bajan y se cargan la tiroides = adios

Mientras los anticuerpos estan atacando la tiroides pero esta aun funciona y tiene funcion. La coña es que la tiroides (como el pancreas) hace mas cosas y siempre es mejor tiroides a 50% que nada.

Y mientras no se destruye hay esperanza. Muchas veces no esta ni dañada pero al estar siendo atacada su funcion esta disminuida y mucho.

Respecto a la tsh, si la tengo a 10. Tendre ahora que pedir la cita con endocrino pero me siento muy pero que muy bien. No engordo, no me falta energia (al menos estoy mucho mejor que hace meses con la tsh mas baja)
Dire que esta vez hice los analisis en ayunas de 2 dias (asi veia que pasaba al hacer ayuno que pienso que si le pide mas al cuerpo y por eso ha subido)

La siguiente analitica la hare habiendo comido normal.

Lo que si me parece bestial es la caida de anticuerpos. Uno de ellos a la mitad (-50% pero fuera de rango) y el otro tiene pinta de -90% reduccion ya casi casi dentro de rango.)

Llevo solo 3 meses. Vitamina d a 61, mi intencion es subirla mas hasta 80-90 y mantenerla ahi. Y por lo que he visto imprescindible dormir y dormir mucho cosa que ya he conseguido mejorar pero hay que mejorar mas aun.

Pase de 5:30h a 6:30h el año pasado y este estoy durmiendo ya 7:30h. Al menos para ayudar en la regeneracion.
En muchisimos sitios indican que debe dormirse mucho para ayudar al cuerpo a regenerar y descansar y me lo voy a tomar mas en serio.

Lo de que los medicos no investigan nada es cierto, pero ni los medicos ni nadie. Les da igual, me imagino que porque a la gente que tratan tambien les da igual. Imaginate a un endocrino que le dice a uno que tiene hipotiroidismo que tiene que:


vitamina d
dormir mucho
reducir estres
comer sano
y hacer ejercicio


Frente a:


eutirox 50.


Que crees que es mas probable que hagan?

Una te cura y la otra quita los sintomas, te suena?

Pero yo soy del caso 1 asi que pienso solucionarlo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y asi amigos es como se dice una tonteria en cuatro lineas...



Espero tu consejo


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Abr 2021)

Un nutrionista me ha aconsejado que deje la dieta cetogenica por ser una dieta hipecalorica.Porque no llego a las 1500 calorías debido a que no tengo hambre debido a la saciedad de grasas y protes y perderé músculo . Me dice que añada urgentemente hidratos de carbono en mi dieta


----------



## Timekiller (4 Abr 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Un nutrionista me ha aconsejado que deje la dieta cetogenica por ser una dieta hipecalorica.Porque no llego a las 1500 calorías debido a que no tengo hambre debido a la saciedad de grasas y protes y perderé músculo . Me dice que añada urgentemente hidratos de carbono en mi dieta



El nutricionista no tiene razón. La dieta cetogénica puede ser hiper, normo o hipocalórica. Tampoco es hiperproteica como dicen algunos. Para conservar músculo hay comer suficiente proteína y hacer entrenamiento de fuerza (pesas). Puerdes incorporar frutos secos, o mantequilla o queso o chocolate negro por ejemplo. 100 gramos de nueces de macadamia o de avellanas ya te dan unas 700 Kcal. No es difícil superar las 1500 Kcal.
Dicho esto yo no creo en eso de contar calorías. Tiene cierto valor didáctico pero nada más. 
Según lo que te guste comer hacer dieta cetogénica puede ser muy sacrificado, por eso yo sigo una dieta baja en hidratos, que algunos días es más bien moderada, es más llevadero para mí.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> comida familiar, estoy preparando la ensalada y me pregunta el cuñado vegano que si me he lavado las manos.
> 
> le digo que si, que obviamente.
> 
> y me dice que si lo he hecho después de cortar el jamón.



Saltan algunos avisos de paginas antiguas del hilo y he leido esto.

Me interesa mucho saber el estado de salud de tu cuñado vegano un año y pico despues. 

Y describe su aspecto fisico, es para un trabajo del cole, gracias.


----------



## individualina (4 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si. Es como el problema que me preocupa ahora. Tengo tiroiditis (hassimoto). Mis anticuerpos estan atacando mi tiroides y si no haces nada -> la destruiran y te quedaras en hipotiroidismo para siempre.
> 
> Pues les he preguntado ya a 4 endocrinos y todos me dicen que lo que hay que hacer es -> NADA esperar y cuando se destruya pues te dan sustituto.
> 
> ...



Eso que haces contigo mismo sí es medicina.

No sé en qué momento sucedió, pero sucedió en un click en algún momento durante finales del siglo pasado que el médico que velaba por nuestra salud y nos hacía recomendaciones globales o de cambiar algo en nuestra rutina (actividad, alimentación, etc) yendo a la causa y no sólo al síntoma pasó a convertirse ...flop!!! ...en un tipo con bata que lo único que hace es recetar medicinas sin resolver absolutamente nada (excepto la caja de los amos, claro). Cronificando enfermos. Enfermos duraderos y que consumen muchas pastillas durante muchos años porque esloquehay...

De manera general, claro, siempre hay alguna honrosa excepción. Como ese doctor del que hablas. Uno entre cuantosmiles?

Estamos vendidos. 
En esta época y de ahora en adelante cada vez de manera más evidente (se ha iniciado la veda habiendo establecido el concepto de autoridad sanitaria entre la masa de gente con el tema *demia), quien no sepa cuidarse un poco a sí mismo y tenga que recurrir a creer en el médico típico de turno porque por pereza o por imposibilidad no le queda otra será sometido a otro tipo de esclavitud. Y pagará su fe con su cuerpo y con su mente (la que le quede).

Cada día estoy más convencida de que el exceso de fe en el sistema es el problema más gordo que tiene la humanidad ahora mismo... 
pero eso es otro tema mío blablabla ...en fin, que sorry por las divagaciones, jaja

buen domingo!


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyéndoos y siguiendo los consejos del foro (desde agosto de 2019) y la verdad que estoy contento con la mejora del aspecto físico. La semana pasada me hice una analítica, a ver que os parece. La enfrento a una de 2018 con dieta "normal" (cerveza, pan, pasta, dulces, etc).
> 
> ...





TercioVascongado dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyéndoos y siguiendo los consejos del foro (desde agosto de 2019) y la verdad que estoy contento con la mejora del aspecto físico. La semana pasada me hice una analítica, a ver que os parece. La enfrento a una de 2018 con dieta "normal" (cerveza, pan, pasta, dulces, etc).
> 
> ...



Tambien me he cruzado este post donde Tercio le daba vueltas a su analitica. Llamaba la atencion su dato de glucosa 100 en ayunas.

El articulo que he linkado hace poco explica el como afecta el efecto alba con dieta lowcarb.

La conclusion es que el dato en ayunas no hay que tenerlo en cuenta solo la glicosilada da informacion.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo un cacharro de medir la glucosa muy a mano y me la tomo de vez en cuando.
> 
> Al comenzar la paleo daba valores de 100-105 en ayunas, ahora doy de 85-90.
> 
> La resistencia a la insulina me mejoro mucho el segundo año que ya hacia 16/8 y algun dia de 24h.



Me autoquoteo porque yo tenia la misma duda hace unos años. 

Ultimamente me he tomado la glucemia por la tarde ya que mi ayuno duraba desde la noche anterior y daba valores de 75-80.

Todo encaja ya que aqui no hay efecto alba.


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Abr 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Se puede debatir hasta que se fundan los circuitos.
> 
> Creo que no lo estás entendiendo. Me da la impresión que muchos vais siempre una semana detrás de los acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



No me he podido resistir a quotear a este post.

Se ha evitado siempre meter cuestiones ajenas al hilo y pasar de politica y otras zarandajas.

En esas fechas ya estabamos muchos en otros hilos que los cabrones de la OMS nos la estaban jugando.

Se ve que esa semana se calentaron los animos y aqui hay un post fuera de rango, pero da la imagen de lo que paso esa semana. Aqui un ejemplo de enajenado nervioso haciendo calculos paco que no se han cumplido.

Me surge la duda de si el autor del post sigue en sus trece o viene a disculparse por su retraso.


----------



## nief (4 Abr 2021)

hola,

Llevo varios dias estudiando el tema este de hashimoto. (tus propio sistema inmune -> ataca la tiroides y al destruirla acabas con hipotiroidismo)

Pues bien. Me hace gracia ver que la caus/sa de esto es:

.
Dieta inflamatoria + que genera permeabilidad intestinal + mala absorcion
Stress
Falta ejercicio
Sueño
Dejar el trigo -> gluten es parecido a la tiroides (sus proteinas) y generan aun mas anticuerpos

y 

Falta de vitamina D

Pero sobretodoo el combo del primero pack y falta vitamina D que es lo que hace que el sistema inmune se vuelva gilipollas y ataque a uno mismo (casi lo mismo que la tormenta de cytokinas del covid)

Es mas estoy viendo que si no se trata a tiempo quien sufre de este problema autoinmune acabara con otros (celiaquia, atrititis reumatoide etc)


Por lo que puedo ver muchos de los sintomas del sindrome metabolico podrian ser principios de Hashimoto. Un test eliminatorio es muy muy importante pues evita una vida de penurias y depresion amen que al ppio es curable. Luego no.


Repito que la cura es sencilla, ya la conocemos en el este hilo.

A ello se le suma Seleno+Zinc y parece que seria suficiente. 

Es muy poco lo que hay que hacer (vida sana+vitamina D + selenio +zinc), nada que perder y mucho mucho que ganar.


Por favor me gustaria oir experiencias de otros foreros + opiniones + casos o experiencias.

Venga animo no me dejeis aqui solo con mis paranoias


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Saltan algunos avisos de paginas antiguas del hilo y he leido esto.
> 
> Me interesa mucho saber el estado de salud de tu cuñado vegano un año y pico despues.
> 
> Y describe su aspecto fisico, es para un trabajo del cole, gracias.



Pues desde el encierro de marzo sólo le vi cuatro veces en un parque y el con mascarilla. Aparentemente igual. Llevará 5 años comiendo así. Desde septiembre no le veo pues me vine a vivir a la playa y sólo pide ir una vez a Madrid en Navidad.

Eso sí el covid lo ha pasado hace mes y medio como un resfriadillo. 50 años.


----------



## TercioVascongado (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tambien me he cruzado este post donde Tercio le daba vueltas a su analitica. Llamaba la atencion su dato de glucosa 100 en ayunas.
> El articulo que he linkado hace poco explica el como afecta el efecto alba con dieta lowcarb.
> La conclusion es que el dato en ayunas no hay que tenerlo en cuenta solo la glicosilada da informacion.



Y ahí sigue. Los valores de glucosa y de glicosilada no me han cambiado prácticamente nada. Tendrían que probar a hacer ayuno más largo o ceto más estricta a ver si bajan.


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No me he podido resistir a quotear a este post.
> 
> Se ha evitado siempre meter cuestiones ajenas al hilo y pasar de politica y otras zarandajas.
> 
> ...



No viene a cuento. Y los modelos se cumplieron tan a rajatabla que al gobierno no le quedo otra que tirar por tierra todo su antiguo argumentario y confinarnos a todos 3 meses. Fue debido a la inmensa chapuza que se realizo banalizando la enfermedad. Cualquiera con mínimos conocimientos de matematicas y biología puede/pudo verlo.

Me sorprende los argumentarios de gente que crei entender que tiene nociones de ciencia ya que sigue la paleodieta, pero me da que algunos terminasteis dando la tecla correcta para la dieta idonea de puro churro. Sumo a Rauxa y Zapatitos que no hicieron otra cosa que enmierdar el hilo de Covid con pura chuleria de forma reiterada y mi opinión sobre ellos cayo al subsuelo, os hace falta una cura de humildad. 

Mis thanks a otros usuarios que aportan conocimiento como Smiling Jack o Nief.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2021)

El buho pensante dijo:


> No viene a cuento. Y los modelos se cumplieron tan a rajatabla que al gobierno no le quedo otra que tirar por tierra todo su antiguo argumentario y confinarnos a todos 3 meses. Fue debido a la inmensa chapuza que se realizo banalizando la enfermedad. Cualquiera con mínimos conocimientos de matematicas y biología puede/pudo verlo.
> 
> Me sorprende los argumentarios de gente que crei entender que tiene nociones de ciencia ya que sigue la paleodieta, pero me da que algunos terminasteis dando la tecla correcta para la dieta idonea de puro churro. Sumo a Rauxa y Zapatitos que no hicieron otra cosa que enmierdar el hilo de Covid con pura chuleria de forma reiterada y mi opinión sobre ellos cayo al subsuelo, os hace falta una cura de humildad.
> 
> Mis thanks a otros usuarios que aportan conocimiento como Smiling Jack o Nief.



Jaja cobalde contestando con un clon  

Te ha picao pues te jodes. Despues de años leyendo las paridas de la OMS en este hilo algunos veniamos ya "vacunados" para creer en cuentos asustaviejas (que ni de coña se han cumplido).

Espero y deseo que se vacune cuando lo llamen.

Pd. Del resto de conforeros no se lo que piensan, un año despues, pero aqui seguiremos igual, pero tu fuiste de paracaidista intentando enmerdar el hilo. 

Perdon por el offtopic.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Abr 2021)

Confieso que en marzo 2020 yo me asusté. Estaban vendiendo el tema en una forma tan alarmistas peli pandemita catastrofista yankee style, que uno humano es y ante lo desconocido mejor toma medidas. Pero al ver como si fueran desenvolviendo los hechos, claro ha quedado el timo...

Mis disculpas a los foreros insignes de este hilo por haber dudado de su veracidad cuando desde un principio se mostraron reacios al discurso imperante. Como penitencia me autoflageraré con un ayuno de 24 H


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Jaja cobalde contestando con un clon
> 
> Te ha picao pues te jodes. Despues de años leyendo las paridas de la OMS en este hilo algunos veniamos ya "vacunados" para creer en cuentos asustaviejas (que ni de coña se han cumplido).
> 
> ...



Ajam, oiga si esta tan seguro de sus cabalas porque no se convoca a Calopez o otro moderador y que determine si soy un clon (me he sentido ofendido la verdad). Eso si, si soy clon que me baneen la cuenta y mi supuesta otra cuenta. En cambio si sus acusaciones son falsas que le expulsen a usted.
En caso contrario de que no este seguro, deje de enmarranar el hilo e insultar a foreros, gracias

Yo rechace la vacuna en enero y si se hubiera molestado en leerme siempre he dudado de estas pseudovacunas

Pd: Llevo años leyendo el foro, me registre para poner en ignore al Allgyinseembre ese de marras que hacia imposible leer los hilos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Confieso que en marzo 2020 yo me asusté. Estaban vendiendo el tema en una forma tan alarmistas peli pandemita catastrofista yankee style, que uno humano es y ante lo desconocido mejor toma medidas. Pero al ver como si fueran desenvolviendo los hechos, claro ha quedado el timo...
> 
> Mis disculpas a los foreros insignes de este hilo por haber dudado de su veracidad cuando desde un principio se mostraron reacios al discurso imperante. Como penitencia me autoflageraré con un ayuno de 24 H



No se trata de eso, lo primero de todo respeto que la gente se asustase. Lo que me ha hecho muchisima gracia es repasar post anteriores a un año y encontrarme a ese apostol del terror y en este hilo, donde llevamos años echando pestes de la OMS por filldeputes.

Por otro lado @El buho pensante , majo si te pones de havogado del diablo que quieres que piense. El mierda que intento meter miedo aqui lefazo in the face.

Siento haberte salpicado, pero tu post denota que te has creido parte del circo (no la vacunacion algo es algo), no estoy seguro de que el salpicon no sea merecido.


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se trata de eso, lo primero de todo respeto que la gente se asustase. Lo que me ha hecho muchisima gracia es repasar post anteriores a un año y encontrarme a ese apostol del terror y en este hilo, donde llevamos años echando pestes de la OMS por filldeputes.
> 
> Por otro lado @El buho pensante , majo si te pones de havogado del diablo que quieres que piense. El mierda que intento meter miedo aqui lefazo in the face.
> 
> Siento haberte salpicado, pero tu post denota que te has creido parte del circo (no la vacunacion algo es algo), no estoy seguro de que el salpicon no sea merecido.



No todos vamos a compartir la misma opinión sin duda, cada uno tiene su camino para aproximarse a "la verdad"
La verdad es que no he leido mucho a ese usuario por lo que no tengo un perfil de el
Te puedo decir que llevo trabajando intermitentemente desde 2018 en hospitales, en ocasiones UCI y emergencias. Raramente he visto alguien con gripe/catarro en la UCI y trabaje en incluso en invierno. Desde navidades de 2019 la cosa se empezo a torcer y llevo viendo pacientes con sintomatologias nunca vistas
Que sea Covid, o G5... ni idea. Pero el comportamiento es como el de un virus, los modelos se han cumplido por desgracia. Yo mismamente me contagie y estuve muy jodido en otoño, de hecho postee lo que me estaba pasando en este hilo, pues finalmente resulto ser Covid. Mi ferritina se fue a tomar por saco y tuve coagulos. Y sigo las directrices de este hilo (no harinas/no azucares) pero eso no me salvo de pasarlo mal

En mi opinión es el coronavirus del resfriado de toda la vida al que le han modificado para ser algo mas virulento y usar otra entrada a la celula. Su finalidad es reventar la fertilidad de un % de la población y reducir de paso pensionistas. 
La PCR es generalista del coronavirus y por lo tanto se detectan un % del coronavirus clasico y otro mas reducido % del chungo. Por eso hay tantos asintomaticos.
Las pseudovacunas no curan nada, pueden ser peligrosas y veremos la fertilidad de los vacunados en el futuro
Y todo esto se esta usando como excusa para mayor control. Se pudo/puede hacer las cosas bien para terminar con la enfermedad pero no hay interes

Con esto termino el offtopic


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se trata de eso, lo primero de todo respeto que la gente se asustase. Lo que me ha hecho muchisima gracia es repasar post anteriores a un año y encontrarme a ese apostol del terror y en este hilo, donde llevamos años echando pestes de la OMS por filldeputes.
> 
> Por otro lado @El buho pensante , majo si te pones de havogado del diablo que quieres que piense. El mierda que intento meter miedo aqui lefazo in the face.
> 
> Siento haberte salpicado, pero tu post denota que te has creido parte del circo (no la vacunacion algo es algo), no estoy seguro de que el salpicon no sea merecido.



No te iba a contestar porque es un off-topic. Pero no me resisto no pensaba que eras tan rastrero, yo no he insultado en los 10 años que llevo aquí y tú hoy ya lo has hecho dos veces, en uno de los hilos más serios del foro. Que este foro este lleno de paranoicos de la conspiración no quiere decir que nos tengamos que tragar todas sus gilipolleces, estar en contra de esa masa amorfa (la caja hueca es la que más suena) es un orgullo. Argumenté perfectamente mi pensamiento y no, no fue un chart paco, acerté de pleno, y eso te jode. Y también acerté que iba a ver un enorme paro y hasta hambre física. Lo de los muertos te lo dejo a tu libre opinión, sí que pienso que antes te matará el tabaco. Que le insulten a uno por expresar libremente su opinión es un honor.

Como veo que eres un impresentable, cuando lean este hilo tus nietos te avergonzarás, te dejo que leas estas líneas y te vas al ignore. Creo que solo tengo uno metido, Allseeyingeye, le harás compañía.


----------



## Ververemos (5 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Por favor me gustaria oir experiencias de otros foreros + opiniones + casos o experiencias.



Tengo cero idea de nutrición y tyroides. Como no hago analíticas no se si tengo ligero hipotiroidismo o no, no me extrañaría tampoco.
Pero he querido consultar y pongo aquí esto de Amber O'Hearn (que igual ya lo conoces o no te aporta nada nuevo), soy bastante fan de ella ya. Tiene una historia personal curiosa detrás de su interés por estos temas, su formación académica es de otros campos.

The Effect of Ketogenic Diets on Thyroid Hormones


----------



## Ververemos (5 Abr 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Tengo cero idea de nutrición y tyroides. Como no hago analíticas no se si tengo ligero hipotiroidismo o no, no me extrañaría tampoco.
> Pero he querido consultar y pongo aquí esto de Amber O'Hearn (que igual ya lo conoces o no te aporta nada nuevo), soy bastante fan de ella ya. Tiene una historia personal curiosa detrás de su interés por estos temas, su formación académica es de otros campos.
> 
> The Effect of Ketogenic Diets on Thyroid Hormones



Este link lo pongo a lo bruto, que no me lo coge bien




__





The Effect of Ketogenic Diets on Thyroid Hormones


The previous generation of myths about low carb diets were focused on organ systems. They warned of things like kidney dysfunction, a...




www.ketotic.org


----------



## Ververemos (5 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Confieso que en marzo 2020 yo me asusté. Estaban vendiendo el tema en una forma tan alarmistas peli pandemita catastrofista yankee style, que uno humano es y ante lo desconocido mejor toma medidas. Pero al ver como si fueran desenvolviendo los hechos, claro ha quedado el timo...
> 
> Mis disculpas a los foreros insignes de este hilo por haber dudado de su veracidad cuando desde un principio se mostraron reacios al discurso imperante. Como penitencia me autoflageraré con un ayuno de 24 H



Seguí más o menos la misma evolución : me alarmé algo tarde, a finales de febrero y luego ya fue todo alucinar con lo que se decía, intentar cuadrar lo incuadrable, más alucinar y alunizar, poco a poco caer del guindo.


----------



## nief (5 Abr 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Este link lo pongo a lo bruto, que no me lo coge bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandisimo aporte. Lo reviso reflexiono y comento


Wow. Este articulo es la bomba y es justo justo lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## Gort (5 Abr 2021)

No sé si conocéis este suplemento:

https://www.solgar-oficial.es/all-p...lus-avanzado-no-lacteo-60-capsulas-vegetales/

Lo compré pensando en mejorar mi flora intestinal aunque nunca he notado ningún síntoma de sufrir desequilibrio en mi intestino. El caso es que leí tantos buenos comentarios y reseñas sobre su efectividad que probé a ver. Pues acabo de tirarlo a la basura, con toda la rabia que me da tirar 20 euros. Me tomé 1 cápsula el primer día y no noté nada. Pero al día siguiente ya empecé a sentir molestias estomacales y dolores. Al tercer día, tuve diarrea amén de las consabidas molestias y, tras descartar otras causas, empecé a sospechar de los microorganismos del suplemento. Descansé unos días, y hoy le he dado la última oportunidad: matemático, a las 4-5 horas de tomarlo, ya he sentido molestias en el estómago. Se acabó.

Creo que, efectivamente, estos microorganismos están bien vivos y son muy efectivos, pero, por lo que sea, a mí no me van bien o, lo más probable, no los necesito y estoy causando desequilibrio en mi flora bacteriana intestinal metiendo más bacterias de las necesarias o es que son incompatibles, no sé. La cosa es que ya tomé un suplemento parecido este verano, más suave, pero no noté nada, seguramente porque llegarían las bacterias muertas en las cápsulas (por el calor y la nula conservación durante el transporte). 

Sólo quería comentar para que no le pase a nadie más.


----------



## Cormac (5 Abr 2021)

Gort dijo:


> No sé si conocéis este suplemento:
> 
> 40 Plus Acidophilus Avanzado <br /> PROBIÓTICO
> 
> ...



Es que acertar con el probiótico necesario en el caso de cada uno es una lotería. Lo mas fácil es lo que te ha pasado, tirar 20 euros a la basura. Pero lo mismo ese probiótico se lo das a otro y da con la tecla.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Abr 2021)

No jodas lo de tener postura oficial aqui como si esto fuese el congreso seria de traca jaja.

Podriamos decir que muchos nos olimos la tostada desde el principio y algunos (bastantes) han creido que hay virus. Intentemos que ese tema no enmerde este hilo. 

Hay conforeros que respeto que estaban en modo pandemia y sospecho que siguen ahi, mejor que sigamos a lo nuestro.

Las hostias las he trasladado a otro hilo y pido disculpas porque yo he provocado el offtopic, pero haciendo mineria de post me llevaron los demonios.  

Pd. El ofendidito ha tirado bomba de humo con ignore, fin del tema.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No jodas lo de tener postura oficial aqui como si esto fuese el congreso seria de traca jaja.
> 
> Podriamos decir que muchos nos olimos la tostada desde el principio y algunos (bastantes) han creido que hay virus. Intentemos que ese tema no enmerde este hilo.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde está ese hilo donde hay hostias?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Abr 2021)

Un ladrillo infumable es cuando se dicen chorradas y aquí expones verdades que tendrían que salir en portadas de revistas de nutrición en vez de las tonterías que ponen ... enhorabuena por este post


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Abr 2021)

La oficial, nusé, aquí no hay disciplina de partido ni en lo mollar del hilo, lo va a haber en temas tangentes...

Le puedo dar la mía: lo del covid es un tema _complejo _
Se me hace muy cuesta arriba tragar que pueda no haber ningún virus, ni ninguna transmisión masiva del mismo. Algo _REAL_ tiene que haber.
Pero tengo claro que los "expertos" (=el que tiene experiencia) no lo son, que se va dando palos de ciego porque en realidad nadie tiene puta idea de nada, y que más de uno está aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para hacer de su capa un sayo. Esa sería la parte _IMAGINARIA_.

Muchos han llamado socarronamente al fenómeno y a sus seguidores la "iglesia covidiana". 
Pues bien, a fe mía aciertan, pero no por lo que ellos creen: hacen mofa de la religión y de los denominados "covidiotas" en la misma frase, sin darse cuenta de que las religiones, todas ellas, albergan postulados que son *factualmente falsos, pero metafóricamente verdaderos.*

Quicir, que no podemos tomarnos la Biblia, por ejemplo, como una verdad revelada en sentido literal, pero su simbolismo y el mensaje que transmiten sus historias retrata con sorprendente fidelidad los entresijos de lo humano.

Y del mismo modo, seríamos necios si nos tomáramos al pie de la letra cada nueva parida/ocurrencia que brota de los diferentes estamentos sanitarios y gubernamentales, pero tenemos que ser capaces de entresacar la verdad de entre sus chorradas.


----------



## Panko21 (6 Abr 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La oficial, nusé, aquí no hay disciplina de partido ni en lo mollar del hilo, lo va a haber en temas tangentes...
> 
> Le puedo dar la mía: lo del covid es un tema _complejo _
> Se me hace muy cuesta arriba tragar que pueda no haber ningún virus, ni ninguna transmisión masiva del mismo. Algo _REAL_ tiene que haber.
> ...



La realidad es que algo debe haber o hubo, pero se demuestra que nuestros políticos son pésimos gestores y que los expertos es un comodín para decir cualquier mierda. 

Lo mismo pasa con el tema nutrición, o no os acordáis lo de comer como un gorrino para el cansancio del covid? O los paletos q entran aquí cada X para echar pestes y defender comer galletas? 

Pero al final es lo mismo, llevan 1 año con medidas cada vez más absurdas sin verificar que funciona o no. Lo mismo pasa con la nutrición que llevamos 50 años con un paradigma que no funciona. Y mientras tengamos médicos endocrinos que lo que no miran son las hormonas o lo tienen poco en cuenta y la actividad física sea relegada a caminar... O traumatólogos que si te duele algo te dicen que no lo muevas... 

Pues seguiremos basando las políticas del país en ideas sacadas de una fotocopia y no en contrastar y refutar ideas.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Abr 2021)

Buenas, sigo con la dieta, ya son 8 días. Hoy me tomé un pincho de tortilla en el trabajo y un te (llevaba azúcar,no me di cuenta), el caso es que he llegado a casa, y sigo en cetosis según las tiras. Por tanto lo mismo puedo darme ese capricho por las mañanas. ¿ES así?

Decir que en el resto estoy siendo muy estricto y no tomo ni pan ni harinas en todo el día y la fruta muy controlada y poca cantidad.

Puedo acompañar ese pincho con una coca cola Zero?. O si lo hago a diario corro el riesgo de acabar con la cetosis. Hablo de tener ese pecado diario,pero siendo estricto el resto del día.

Saludos.

Edito y añado. El pincho de tortilla sin pan. Y sigo con el ayuno intermitente 16/8.


----------



## nief (6 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Buenas, sigo con la dieta, ya son 8 días. Hoy me tomé un pincho de tortilla en el trabajo y un te (llevaba azúcar,no me di cuenta), el caso es que he llegado a casa, y sigo en cetosis según las tiras. Por tanto lo mismo puedo darme ese capricho por las mañanas. ¿ES así?
> 
> Decir que en el resto estoy siendo muy estricto y no tomo ni pan ni harinas en todo el día y la fruta muy controlada y poca cantidad.
> 
> ...



Coca zero sin problema

Azucar si rompe ayuno si es por la mañana. Yo por la mañana 0 azucar o hidratos

Con las comidas de vez en cuando si puedes y no te sales de cetosis

Y si te sales un dia tp pasa nada. Tardas 2 dias en volver y listo

Con el tiempo esa ansia de dulce desaparece y muchas cosas notaras q no saben a nada mas q azucar. Notaras cuando un postre es bueno porque no solo sabe a mucho azucar sino dulce pero a mas coasas

Hay mas sabores q dulce


----------



## nief (6 Abr 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Este link lo pongo a lo bruto, que no me lo coge bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Magnifico aporte de nuevo.

Antes de nada comento que tuve ahora cita con el endocrino (endocrina en este caso). Y en los analisis todo correcto. Flipo con la vitamina D tan alta. Tsh un poco alta pero como le dije que me encontraba tan tan bien pues en ppio no cambiamos nada.
Revision en 3 meses y si hay cambios antes.

Respecto a los anticuerpos de tiroides que han bajado muchisimo, me hace gracia, me pregunto que que hice!? Y yo pues:

Lo mismo que antes (ejercicio dieta sana y dormir) + vitamina d + selenio y zinc.

Nada mas.

Asi que que siga haciendo lo mismo. Casi me da la risa. Pero vamos bien


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Buenas, sigo con la dieta, ya son 8 días. Hoy me tomé un pincho de tortilla en el trabajo y un te (llevaba azúcar,no me di cuenta), el caso es que he llegado a casa, y sigo en cetosis según las tiras. Por tanto lo mismo puedo darme ese capricho por las mañanas. ¿ES así?
> 
> Decir que en el resto estoy siendo muy estricto y no tomo ni pan ni harinas en todo el día y la fruta muy controlada y poca cantidad.
> 
> ...



Que tiras???


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que tiras???



Tiras de orina para medir la acetona.


----------



## nief (6 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que tiras???



Supongo que se refiere a las tiras para medir cetosis. Ketostick por ejemplo. Las compras en farmacia y lo mides con la orina


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Abr 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Tiras de orina para medir la acetona.





nief dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a las tiras para medir cetosis. Ketostick por ejemplo. Las compras en farmacia y lo mides con la orina



Que tal de caras son esas tiras? 
tambien supongo que si te tomas un tee con azucar y seguidamente meas en la tira pues no te dará el resultado del azucar, ya que hasta que llegue a la orina tardará un rato no es instantaneo


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Abr 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que tal de caras son esas tiras?
> tambien supongo que si te tomas un tee con azucar y seguidamente meas en la tira pues no te dará el resultado del azucar, ya que hasta que llegue a la orina tardará un rato no es instantaneo



Pues unos 7-8 euros un bote con 100 tiras. Mas o menos.
LA medición la hice 2 horas después de tomar el te y el pincho de tortilla.


----------



## sada (7 Abr 2021)

El tema del covid es complejo, y uno lo ve diferente si te afecta de cerca a ti o a tus seres queridos.
En mi caso no me ha afectado directamente y he ido relajando la tensión. He viajado en avión, he disfrutado del verano...etc pero eso sí con mascarillas ffp2 y gel.
Pero si he conocido casos de ingresos en hospitales etc y claro si alguien a quien tu quieres lo ingresan en UCI lo ves de otra forma.
Y si, detrás hay también un negocio y un enorme descontrol en la gestión de nuestros gobernantes.


----------



## pablo147 (8 Abr 2021)

*LIBROS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Libros increíblemente buenos que me he leído para entender más la situación en la que nos encontramos de obesidad y problemas de opulencia y otros obligados por el doble grado que hice de Nutrición y CAFD (Ciencias de la Actividad Físico Deportiva).



*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

• "El MONO OBESO"




__





El mono obeso: La evolución humana y las enfermedades de la opulencia: obesidad, diabetes, hipertensión, dislepemia y aterosclerosis (Booket Ciencia) : Campillo Álvarez, José Enrique: Amazon.es: Libros


El mono obeso: La evolución humana y las enfermedades de la opulencia: obesidad, diabetes, hipertensión, dislepemia y aterosclerosis (Booket Ciencia) : Campillo Álvarez, José Enrique: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "El MONO ESTRESADO"




__





El mono estresado: Todo lo que usted necesita saber sobre el estrés, su prevención y su tratamiento (Drakontos) : Campillo Álvarez, José Enrique: Amazon.es: Libros


El mono estresado: Todo lo que usted necesita saber sobre el estrés, su prevención y su tratamiento (Drakontos) : Campillo Álvarez, José Enrique: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "EL ENTRENAMIENTO FUNCIONAL APLICADO A DEPORTES"




__





El entrenamiento funcional aplicado a los deportes : Boyle, Michael, Domínguez Domínguez, Iñaki, Muñoz Soler, Alberto, Maso de Zúñiga Spottorno, Guiomar: Amazon.es: Libros


El entrenamiento funcional aplicado a los deportes : Boyle, Michael, Domínguez Domínguez, Iñaki, Muñoz Soler, Alberto, Maso de Zúñiga Spottorno, Guiomar: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "OBESOS Y FAMÉLICOS"




__





Obesos Y Famelicos: El impacto de la globalización en el sistema alimentario mundial: 1 (SIN FRONTERAS) : Patel Raj: Amazon.es: Libros


Obesos Y Famelicos: El impacto de la globalización en el sistema alimentario mundial: 1 (SIN FRONTERAS) : Patel Raj: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "EL MÉTODO LOW CARB"




__





EL MÉTODO LOW CARB: DIETA CETOGÉNICA + AYUNO INTERMITENTE PARA ADELGAZAR EN SÓLO 21 DÍAS eBook : Ferreiro, Marcos: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


Lee ahora en digital con la aplicación gratuita Kindle.



amzn.to





• "LA VERDAD SOBRE EL COLESTEROL"




__





La Verdad Sobre El Colesterol: Descubre los falsos mitos acerca del colesterol. Un programa efectivo y sin medicamentos para rebajarlo: 1 (Nutrición y dietética) : Bowden, Jonny, Sinatra, Stephen, Martí Pérez, Núria: Amazon.es: Libros


La Verdad Sobre El Colesterol: Descubre los falsos mitos acerca del colesterol. Un programa efectivo y sin medicamentos para rebajarlo: 1 (Nutrición y dietética) : Bowden, Jonny, Sinatra, Stephen, Martí Pérez, Núria: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "EL CÓDIGO DE LA OBESIDAD"




__





EL CÓDIGO DE LA OBESIDAD eBook : FUNG, JASON, PRIMS TERRADAS, FRANCESC: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


Lee ahora en digital con la aplicación gratuita Kindle.



amzn.to





• "DIME QUÉ COMES, Y TE DIRÉ QUÉ BACTERIAS TIENES"





Dime qué comes y te diré qué bacterias tienes: El intestino, nuestro segundo cerebro(Alimentación saludable) : García-Orea Haro (@blancanutri), Blanca: Amazon.es: Libros


Dime qué comes y te diré qué bacterias tienes: El intestino, nuestro segundo cerebro(Alimentación saludable) : García-Orea Haro (@blancanutri), Blanca: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "DIABETES SIN PROBLEMAS: EL CONTROL DE LA DIABETE CON LA AYUDA DEL PODEL DEL METABOLISMO"




__





Diabetes Sin Problemas: el control de la Diabetes con la ayuda del poder del metabolismo : Suárez, Frank: Amazon.es: Libros


Diabetes Sin Problemas: el control de la Diabetes con la ayuda del poder del metabolismo : Suárez, Frank: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "AYUDAS NATURALES PARA EL CORAZÓN"




__





Ayudas naturales para el corazón (SALUD) eBook : Holford, Patrick, Bohigas, Gloria: Amazon.es: Libros


Ayudas naturales para el corazón (SALUD) eBook : Holford, Patrick, Bohigas, Gloria: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "EL CÓDIGO DE LA DIABETES"





El código de la diabetes: Prevenir y revertir la diabetes tipo 2 de manera natural : Fung, Dr. Jason, Prims Terrada, Francesc: Amazon.es: Libros


El código de la diabetes: Prevenir y revertir la diabetes tipo 2 de manera natural : Fung, Dr. Jason, Prims Terrada, Francesc: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "FISIOLOGÍA DEL EJERCICIO FÍSICO Y DEL ENTRENAMIENTO"




__





Fisiología del ejercicio físico y del entrenamiento (Entrenamiento Deportivo) eBook : Barbany, Joan Ramon: Amazon.es: Libros


Fisiología del ejercicio físico y del entrenamiento (Entrenamiento Deportivo) eBook : Barbany, Joan Ramon: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "FISIOLOGÍA HUMANA"




__





Fisiologia humana : SILVERTHORN: Amazon.es: Libros


Fisiologia humana : SILVERTHORN: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





• "PSICOLOGÍA DEL DEPORTE Y ALTO RENDIMIENTO"





Psicología del Deporte y Alto Rendimiento eBook : Rigau, Manuel Ríos: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


Lee ahora en digital con la aplicación gratuita Kindle.



amzn.to





• "INICIACIÓN AL ENTRENAMIENTO MENTAL"
Iniciación al Entrenamiento Mental: Cuaderno de Trabajo Psicológico 2ª Edición: Amazon.es: Martínez Galindo, Esperanza: Libros 

• "EL ENTRENAMIENTO PROPIOCEPTIVO"




__





Entrenamiento propioceptivo (incluye version digit: Principios en el diseño de ejercicios y guías prácticas (incluye versión digital) : Francisco Tarantino: Amazon.es: Libros


Entrenamiento propioceptivo (incluye version digit: Principios en el diseño de ejercicios y guías prácticas (incluye versión digital) : Francisco Tarantino: Amazon.es: Libros



amzn.to





*PRODUCTOS IMPRESCINDIBLES PARA ENTRENAR EN TU CASA:*
A continuación, dejo algunos productos que debes de tener si quieres entrenar muy bien en tu casa.

• "GOMAS ELÁSTICAS"


https://amzn.to/2Q71kEU



• "SET DE MANCUERNAS"


https://amzn.to/31YZVmJ



• "FOAM ROLLER"





Rodillo de Espuma Foam Roller Rosado Multifunción Masajes Muscular Fitness Pilates Yoga Rollo de Fascia Rodillos de Ejercicio para el Hogar y el Gimnasio Relajar los Músculos de los Tejidos Profundos. : Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre


Rodillo de Espuma Foam Roller Rosado Multifunción Masajes Muscular Fitness Pilates Yoga Rollo de Fascia Rodillos de Ejercicio para el Hogar y el Gimnasio Relajar los Músculos de los Tejidos Profundos. : Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre



amzn.to





• "CINTA DE CORRER"





Cecotec Cinta de Andar Eléctrica Plegable RunnerFit Step Red. 1000 W, 3 Niveles de inclinación, Pantalla LED, Altavoces, Portabotellas, 12 Programas, hasta 10 km/h, Ruedas, Peso máximo 120 Kg : Cecotec: Amazon.es: Deportes y aire libre


Compra online Cecotec Cinta de Andar Eléctrica Plegable RunnerFit Step Red. 1000 W, 3 Niveles de inclinación, Pantalla LED, Altavoces, Portabotellas, 12 Programas, hasta 10 km/h, Ruedas, Peso máximo 120 Kg. Envío en 1 día GRATIS con Amazon Prime.



amzn.to





• "BICICLETA ESTÁTICA"
https://amzn.to/3uCyUBT 

• "PELOTA DE PILATES O FITBALL"


https://amzn.to/3d0ONMm



• "BARRA PARA DOMINADAS EN PARED"


https://amzn.to/39SGz6S



• "ESTERILLA"


https://amzn.to/39RjtxN



• "RODILLO PARA ABDOMINALES"


https://amzn.to/39VlTeO



• "COMBA"


https://amzn.to/3g4PxCj


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> Soy un pompero haciendo publi cutre y obvia de Amazon



Venga, reportado por spam, majete.


----------



## pablo147 (8 Abr 2021)

Las personas son obesidad son súper contagiadoras del Covid-19 
Dejad el chocolate y el postre para otro momento más especial, no para cada día, podemos vivir sin chocolate. El ejercicio físico en nosotros hace que segreguemos oxitocina y sobre todo endorfinas (la hormona del placer). Debemos de intentar realizar mínimo 3 veces ejercicio físico moderado semanalmente y desarrollar el llamado "Gasto calórico" (Quemas más de lo que consumes) para mantenernos sanos o mayoritariamente sanos. No es lo mismo decir "Hago ejercicio físico por obligación" que "Hago ejercicio físico para abastecerme de buena salud" ¿Vosotros seguís algún plan de entrenamiento, decirlo y lo comentamos? Yo actualmente sigo una rutina upper-lower entrenando 4 días por semana a una intensidad de ejercicio sub-máxima, si necesitas consejos o debatir alguna postura para alimentación y deporte, yo encantado.


----------



## Qui (8 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> *LIBROS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*
> 
> Libros increíblemente buenos que me he leído para entender más la situación en la que nos encontramos de obesidad y problemas de opulencia y otros obligados por el doble grado que hice de Nutrición y CAFD (Ciencias de la Actividad Físico Deportiva).
> 
> ...



Si la información la hubieras dado de manera altruista en lugar de hacerla con referidos para sacarte tus dineros te daría un thanks y creería que lo haces por los foreros en lugar de por ti.
Como además acabas de abrir una cuenta para vendernos todo esto en lugar de thankearte te reporto por spam.


----------



## pablo147 (8 Abr 2021)

*LIBROS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*

Libros increíblemente buenos que me he leído para entender más la situación en la que nos encontramos de obesidad y problemas de opulencia y otros obligados por el doble grado que hice de Nutrición y CAFD (Ciencias de la Actividad Físico Deportiva).

Antes de seguir leyendo, a quien haya ofendido lo siento, no gano nada poniendo los enlaces, si os interesa alguno de los libros, los podéis comprar en sitios de internet los cuales no diré nombre porque como repito, !No gano nada con ello!, si quieren comentar o preguntar de que va alguno de los libros preguntad, son muy interesantes todos.

El tema de la obesidad no es algo que debamos de dejar pasar, los niños de hoy en día presentan en España el 80% de los enfermos en 15 años, el crecimiento de las enfermedades tales como diabetes o mismo cáncer, han incrementado en los últimos años, no por la contaminación del medio, sino por los "malos" hábitos que tenemos. Debemos de mantenernos activos y comer mejor, es verdad que te puedes comer todos los días un poco de ultraprocesados, pero siempre que los moderes.

A continuación os dejo una lista de libros los cuales he leído, investigado y tratado en mi tfg (2 de ellos). Si este post os gusta decidlo y subo en unos días uno sobre entrenamiento y consejos.

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*

• "El MONO OBESO"


• "El MONO ESTRESADO"


• "EL ENTRENAMIENTO FUNCIONAL APLICADO A DEPORTES"


• "OBESOS Y FAMÉLICOS"


• "EL MÉTODO LOW CARB"


• "LA VERDAD SOBRE EL COLESTEROL"


• "EL CÓDIGO DE LA OBESIDAD"


• "DIME QUÉ COMES, Y TE DIRÉ QUÉ BACTERIAS TIENES"


• "DIABETES SIN PROBLEMAS: EL CONTROL DE LA DIABETE CON LA AYUDA DEL PODEL DEL METABOLISMO"


• "AYUDAS NATURALES PARA EL CORAZÓN"


• "EL CÓDIGO DE LA DIABETES"


• "FISIOLOGÍA DEL EJERCICIO FÍSICO Y DEL ENTRENAMIENTO"


• "FISIOLOGÍA HUMANA"


• "PSICOLOGÍA DEL DEPORTE Y ALTO RENDIMIENTO"


• "INICIACIÓN AL ENTRENAMIENTO MENTAL"


• "EL ENTRENAMIENTO PROPIOCEPTIVO"


*PRODUCTOS IMPRESCINDIBLES PARA ENTRENAR EN TU CASA:*
A continuación, dejo algunos productos que debes de tener si quieres entrenar muy bien en tu casa.

• "GOMAS ELÁSTICAS"


• "SET DE MANCUERNAS"


• "FOAM ROLLER"



• "CINTA DE CORRER"


• "BICICLETA ESTÁTICA"


• "PELOTA DE PILATES O FITBALL"


• "BARRA PARA DOMINADAS EN PARED"


• "ESTERILLA"


• "RODILLO PARA ABDOMINALES"


• "COMBA"


----------



## Qui (8 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> *LIBROS SOBRE ALIMENTACIÓN LOW CARB, COLESTEROL, GRASA, AZÚCAR, OBESIDAD, DIABETES, ENTRENAMIENTO.*
> 
> Libros increíblemente buenos que me he leído para entender más la situación en la que nos encontramos de obesidad y problemas de opulencia y otros obligados por el doble grado que hice de Nutrición y CAFD (Ciencias de la Actividad Físico Deportiva).
> 
> ...



Mucho mejor así, ahora solo faltas que borres el post anterior con referidos y todos contentos


----------



## nief (8 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> Las personas son obesidad son súper contagiadoras del Covid-19
> Dejad el chocolate y el postre para otro momento más especial, no para cada día, podemos vivir sin chocolate. El ejercicio físico en nosotros hace que segreguemos oxitocina y sobre todo endorfinas (la hormona del placer). Debemos de intentar realizar mínimo 3 veces ejercicio físico moderado semanalmente y desarrollar el llamado "Gasto calórico" (Quemas más de lo que consumes) para mantenernos sanos o mayoritariamente sanos. No es lo mismo decir "Hago ejercicio físico por obligación" que "Hago ejercicio físico para abastecerme de buena salud" ¿Vosotros seguís algún plan de entrenamiento, decirlo y lo comentamos? Yo actualmente sigo una rutina upper-lower entrenando 4 días por semana a una intensidad de ejercicio sub-máxima, si necesitas consejos o debatir alguna postura para alimentación y deporte, yo encantado.




Vuelta burra al trigo... del deficit calorico...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> Las personas son obesidad son súper contagiadoras del Covid-19
> Dejad el chocolate y el postre para otro momento más especial, no para cada día, podemos vivir sin chocolate. El ejercicio físico en nosotros hace que segreguemos oxitocina y sobre todo endorfinas (la hormona del placer). Debemos de intentar realizar mínimo 3 veces ejercicio físico moderado semanalmente y desarrollar el llamado "Gasto calórico" (Quemas más de lo que consumes) para mantenernos sanos o mayoritariamente sanos. No es lo mismo decir "Hago ejercicio físico por obligación" que "Hago ejercicio físico para abastecerme de buena salud" ¿Vosotros seguís algún plan de entrenamiento, decirlo y lo comentamos? Yo actualmente sigo una rutina upper-lower entrenando 4 días por semana a una intensidad de ejercicio sub-máxima, si necesitas consejos o debatir alguna postura para alimentación y deporte, yo encantado.



se puede ser más subnormal,???


----------



## pablo147 (9 Abr 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> se puede ser más subnormal,???



Dime tu opinión en vez de juzgar, no te digo que dejes de consumir chocolate inmediatamente, digo que moderes su ingesta. Si no se te ha muerto un familiar por obesidad y covid, suerte has tenido


----------



## piru (10 Abr 2021)

No sólo a los gordos. Pero le gustan mucho:









El coronabicho a saco con los gordos.


¿Qué hace que el huésped obeso sea tan vulnerable? "Factores responsables de la gravedad de la enfermedad y los malos resultados en pacientes obesos con COVID-19. La inflamación crónica asociada a la obesidad, el deterioro de la función inmunológica y el aumento de la expresión de ACE2 dan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Momo L (10 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si. Es como el problema que me preocupa ahora. Tengo tiroiditis (hassimoto). Mis anticuerpos estan atacando mi tiroides y si no haces nada -> la destruiran y te quedaras en hipotiroidismo para siempre.
> 
> Pues les he preguntado ya a 4 endocrinos y todos me dicen que lo que hay que hacer es -> NADA esperar y cuando se destruya pues te dan sustituto.
> 
> ...



Te animaría a investigar la parte de los virus como Epstein Barr. Eso y los metales pesados igual es la pata de la mesa que te falta.


----------



## piru (10 Abr 2021)

En este hilo a esto algunos le llaman resistencia a la insulina


----------



## pablo147 (10 Abr 2021)

piru dijo:


> No sólo a los gordos. Pero le gustan mucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si únicamente atacase a las personas con sobrepeso, el Estado en vez de gastar el dinero en vacunas, lo gastaría una mayor inversión en nutrición, higiene alimentaria y ejercicio


----------



## nief (10 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Te animaría a investigar la parte de los virus como Epstein Barr. Eso y los metales pesados igual es la pata de la mesa que te falta.



Gracias

Ya lei acerca de ello. Revisare lo q postea

Gracias a todos por la info


----------



## Momo L (10 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Ya lei acerca de ello. Revisare lo q postea
> 
> Gracias a todos por la info



Si quieres libros relacionados con tiroides te puedo recomendar algunos en esta línea.


----------



## Direct (10 Abr 2021)

Rcomendais el consumo de yerba mate? 

Rompe el ayuno?


----------



## Direct (10 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> Las personas son obesidad son súper contagiadoras del Covid-19
> Dejad el chocolate y el postre para otro momento más especial, no para cada día, podemos vivir sin chocolate. El ejercicio físico en nosotros hace que segreguemos oxitocina y sobre todo endorfinas (la hormona del placer). Debemos de intentar realizar mínimo 3 veces ejercicio físico moderado semanalmente y desarrollar el llamado "Gasto calórico" (Quemas más de lo que consumes) para mantenernos sanos o mayoritariamente sanos. No es lo mismo decir "Hago ejercicio físico por obligación" que "Hago ejercicio físico para abastecerme de buena salud" ¿Vosotros seguís algún plan de entrenamiento, decirlo y lo comentamos? Yo actualmente sigo una rutina upper-lower entrenando 4 días por semana a una intensidad de ejercicio sub-máxima, si necesitas consejos o debatir alguna postura para alimentación y deporte, yo encantado.



6 días a la semana. Rutina weider. 
Intensidad media-alta con pesos grandes. 35/40 min la sesión. 4/5 ejercicios por dia. 

A las 17:30 de la tarde de lunes a jueves

Ayuno 19/5

Como a las 14:00 ceno a las 19:00

Sábado y domingo a las 8 de la mañana. 

1 día a la semana de ayuno 24h o más... 

Por ejemplo como viernes a 14:00 y la siguiente comida igual es el sábado a las 21:00


----------



## nief (10 Abr 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Rcomendais el consumo de yerba mate?
> 
> Rompe el ayuno?




Si no tiene hidratos de carbono no.

Vamos casi te diria con rotundidad que no


----------



## pablo147 (10 Abr 2021)

Direct dijo:


> 6 días a la semana. Rutina weider.
> Intensidad media-alta con pesos grandes. 35/40 min la sesión. 4/5 ejercicios por dia.
> 
> A las 17:30 de la tarde de lunes a jueves
> ...



Bien bien, ¿No te has planteado entrenar en ayuno antes de empezar a comer?, el consumo de energía que gastas es del día anterior y al tener una subida de la glucosa, quemaras más. Además si comes nada más terminar de entrenar(hasta 40 minutos después de entrenamiento), la absorción de nutrientes será más óptima debido a que se abre la ventana metabólica (suele durar 1 día post entrenamiento para la nutrición del músculo). Por arriba puse un mensaje de un libro de entrenamiento funcional, habla de bases del entrenamiento por si quieres verlo. También en youtube tienes a una proferosa mía que habla sobre los componentes del movimiento y me encanta, (se llama raquel garcía- qualis formación), son gratis y están muy bien. 
¿Qué comes post entreno?


----------



## Direct (10 Abr 2021)

pablo147 dijo:


> Bien bien, ¿No te has planteado entrenar en ayuno antes de empezar a comer?, el consumo de energía que gastas es del día anterior y al tener una subida de la glucosa, quemaras más. Además si comes nada más terminar de entrenar(hasta 40 minutos después de entrenamiento), la absorción de nutrientes será más óptima debido a que se abre la ventana metabólica (suele durar 1 día post entrenamiento para la nutrición del músculo). Por arriba puse un mensaje de un libro de entrenamiento funcional, habla de bases del entrenamiento por si quieres verlo. También en youtube tienes a una proferosa mía que habla sobre los componentes del movimiento y me encanta, (se llama raquel garcía- qualis formación), son gratis y están muy bien.
> ¿Qué comes post entreno?




Pues teniendo en cuenta que entreno de 17:30 a 18:30 y ceno a las 19:00...

Ceno? 

Carne pescado huevos verduras fresas kiwi marscapone aguacate.... Según el dia.

Entre semana no puedo entrenar por las mañanas los sábados domingos y festivos si. 

Entreno en casa. Tengo un Rack con polea alta y baja. Bancos. Mancuernas. 130kg en discos. Barras etc... 

Lo tengo todo muy adaptado ya los horarios tiempos etc... Soy autónomo y tengo un negocio de venta al público y reparación de equipos informáticos entre otros... Con una hija etc.... Los tiempos son los que son pero me apaño muy bien.


----------



## nief (10 Abr 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta que entreno de 17:30 a 18:30 y ceno a las 19:00...
> 
> Ceno?
> 
> ...



Creo q antes de hacer el cambio deberias leer bien en que consiste keto. 

No se de donde partes pero keto es un cambio muy grande


----------



## pablo147 (11 Abr 2021)

Direct dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta que entreno de 17:30 a 18:30 y ceno a las 19:00...
> 
> Ceno?
> 
> ...



Claro que tienes que cenar, sino el músculo va a tardas más en nutrirse y si quieres ganar volumen es muy importante comer antes de los 40 minutos proteína, "ojo" eso no quiere decir que tengas que comer solo proteínas un montón, lo que cenas esta bastante bien, mete 50g de copos de avena con el mascarpone y fresa y kiwi haces un cuenco y esta muy bueno. También te aconsejo que cenes unos 50g de carbohidratos mínimo, para tener energía para la mañana y llegar al entreno lo menos fatigado.
Ya al tema entreno para activación neuro-muscular te recomiendo unas bandas elásticas, pasé un enlace hace tiempo en mensajes anteriores de unas que están muy bien.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Abr 2021)

Bebe pequeñas cantidades de agua a lo largo del día. Así rebajas un poco la concentración de ácidos gástricos y te mantienes hidratado.


----------



## nief (13 Abr 2021)

Que comes ahora? Ejemplos

Que comias antes?

La comida keto requiere que tu estomago trabaje con la acidez que le toca. Si antes no lo hacías tardaras unos dias en acostumbrarte

Grasa y carne requiere mas acidez

Quizas nwceaites hacer la transicuon mas lentamente

Y que tal vas con lo debir albanho?


----------



## nief (13 Abr 2021)

Come mas veces no hace falta q vayas directo a keto mas ayuno

Deja q el cuerpo se acostumbre

Keto en si ya es un ayuno de hidratos en si

Saludos


----------



## nief (13 Abr 2021)

Yo lo que hago es beber antes de las comidas para no diluir los acidos y q sean mas efectivos

Si he notado q si como mucha carne no mezclo con ensaladas u otra cosa porque e muy fuerte. Haciendo asi es pesado pero 0 molestias

El tema es q este tipo de comida hay q comer menos cantidad. Hasta estar saciado no hasta q el estomago esta al máximo jeje


----------



## Direct (13 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Creo q antes de hacer el cambio deberias leer bien en que consiste keto.
> 
> No se de donde partes pero keto es un cambio muy grande



Llevo años haciéndolo. Todo en orden. Paso que al nacer mi hija deje de hacerlo no se muy bien porque. 2 años comiendo de otra forma y sin entrenar engorde 20 kg. 

Desde enero gastan hasta hoy he perdido unos 13.


----------



## Muttley (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualización de resultados
> Semana 12.
> -14,2kgs.
> Seguimos reduciendo pero ya no a tan buen ritmo. Algo que creo normal teniendo en cuenta que me acerco a mi peso “ideal-delgado”. En un periodo diez días (entre semana 9-10) no bajé, supongo que porque crucé el Rubicón, una resistencia en peso muy clara qie ha sido recurrente en el pasado.
> ...



Actualizo resultados.
-19kgs en 20 semanas.
Pues conseguido, este es mi peso más bajo de siempre de adulto (desde los 17).

El último mes ya algo más relajado y aún así -2kgs.
Algunas concesiones en comidas sociales algo de pan (cuando hay algo MUY rico que mojar, si no...no), alguna pizza (una al mes?) y algún postre ocasional...pero todo considerado como excepción.
Ya he dejado desde esta semana de controlar mediante la app los hidratos 
Después de 5 meses anotando y pesando todos los días, ya sé cuanto tiene cada comida y el peso aproximado de la ración. 
Y sé por supuesto cuando estoy haciendo "una excepción".
En casa sigo sin harinas, ni pasta, ni azúcar. Tal vez una galleta de mantequilla con el café de la merienda que por supuesto sigo tomando solo.
Siempre con el 16-8 como mínimo.

Es increíble el cambio físico.
No digo tener abdominales marcados, pero ahora la tripita ha desaparecido totalmente. Perfil perfectamente plano.
Y como soy muy alto, me ha quedado figura muy estilizada.
Gente de trabajo diciéndome: "se te ve fenomenal!" "Estás estupendo" sin ni siquiera entrar en la pérdida de peso, comentario sobre la apariencia general. Y cuando te lo dice un hombre (sin mariconadas) sin preguntar y sin decir que he adelgazado.....sabes que es honesto 100% y le sale de dentro.
Con lo cual encantado con la mejora.

En el lado malo, que ahora mucha de la ropa me queda grande. 
Habrá que hacer compras para la temporada primavera-verano.

Pues hasta aquí la experiencia.
Objetivo de peso y de apariencia física cumplido con creces.
Muchas gracias a los que participan en el hilo asiduamente, es muy educativo..
El hilo me ha inspirado y me ha ayudado.

PD-Un último truquillo que a mi me ha servido muchísimo para usar como postre keto-friendly o sin azúcar y superfácil y rápido de hacer y así quitar esas ganillas de algo de postre que pueden aparecer en cualquier momento.
Gelatina de yogur.
Se usa gelatina 0% azúcar y yogur 0%grasa y 0% azúcar añadido con trocitos de frutas.
Se usa un paquete de gelatina del sabor que tenga el yogur. Se puede usar yogur natural o griego con cualquier sabor de gelatina.
De litro de agua que propone , medio se usa para calentar la gelatina según las instrucciones y el otro medio en vez de usar el agua...usar 4 yogures.
Se deja enfriar y salen como unas 5 raciones.
Si a esta gelatina de yogur, por ejemplo de frutas del bosque, se le complementa con unos pocos arándanos naturales o si es natural con nueces como "topping" pues mejora aún más, así tomándola muy fresquita.


----------



## nief (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo resultados.
> -19kgs en 20 semanas.
> Pues conseguido, este es mi peso más bajo de siempre de adulto (desde los 17).
> 
> ...



Estos testimonios con reflexiones son muy de agradecer 

Enhorabuena


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Abr 2021)

Es raro, una de las cosas que mejoran enormemente son las digestiones cuando eliminas el pan.

Si acompañas las comidas con grasa buena sobre todo mucho aove en crudo y cruciferas no te deberia pasar.

Si vais directo a la keto quiza no sea buena idea.

Tambien influye mucho el metodo de cocinado. De mejor a peor: vaporera, cocido, asado, plancha y frito.

Otros carbos de muy buena digestion son el boniato y la calabaza.

Pd. Releyendo tu post tambien dices que mucha ensalada y bien, pero ojo la lechuga para indigesta a mucha gente. Intenta meter mas verdura variada que ademas trabaja contra la acidez.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo resultados.
> -19kgs en 20 semanas.
> Pues conseguido, este es mi peso más bajo de siempre de adulto (desde los 17).
> 
> ...



Felicidades y gracias por el post tan detallado.

Solo un detalle que quiza no se comenta lo suficiente. Sin hacer keto simplemente eliminando refinados, se adelgaza exactamente igual.

Mis postres algun finde justo cuando estaba adelgazando mas eran tartas de manzana y cacao con higos secos, pasas y alguna cucharada de miel, todo batido. Luego una capa de un dedo de chocolate casero y al horno, tambien con miel. 

Ojo eso casi todos los findes y tambien mi paella, el resto de la semana la marcha normal paleo pero no keto y se caian los kilos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2021)

Artículo reciente









Fuimos hipercarnívoros durante dos millones de años


Un rompedor estudio sugiere que alimentarnos principalmente de la carne de animales grandes durante la Edad de Piedra impulsó nuestra evolución



www.abc.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Abr 2021)

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ajpa.24247


----------



## Perro Viejo (16 Abr 2021)

En general, todos los alimentos con alto contenido en hidratos de carbono o glúcidos harán que el páncreas produzca insulina. La glucosa en sangre es lo que hace que el páncreas produzca insulina para metabolizarla, convertiéndola en glucógeno y grasa. Los almidones de harinas, arroz, azúcares, etc. son moléculas de glucosa unidas entre ellas. Si hay demasiada glucosa, más de la que el cuerpo requiere para mantener su energía, el metabolismo la convierte en grasa, no puede hacer otra cosa con ella si no la "quemas" haciendo ejercicio físico.

Resumiendo, si te metes un platazo de macarrones acompañados de pan, un par de cervecitas y un trozo de pastel de postre y luego te pasas 5 horas en el sofá, gran parte de la glucosa consumida terminará convertida en grasa irremediablemente.

El glucagón, hormona también producida en el páncreas tiene el efecto contrario a la insulina y permite producir glucosa a partir de la grasa acumulada en el cuerpo. Si el cuerpo se queda sin glucosa, esta hormona inicia los procesos metabólicos que permiten convertir la grasa acumulada en glucosa (gluconeogénesis) y cuerpos cetónicos, lo que conocemos por "cetosis".

Una dieta cetogénica permite quemar grasa, siempre que no ingiera demasiada, lo que es difícil porque proporciona mayor saciedad que una dieta rica en hidratos de carbono por lo que funciona bien con gente poco dada al ejercicio o que deba permancer mucho tiempo sin actividad física. Además, un exceso de glúcidos en la dieta puede causar resistencia a la insulina, cada vez se necesita más cantidad de insulina para metabolizar la glucosa, haciendo que se vuelva menos efectiva y haya demasiada glucosa en sangre. Es decir, puede terminar causando diabetes.


----------



## nief (16 Abr 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> En general, todos los alimentos con alto contenido en hidratos de carbono o glúcidos harán que el páncreas produzca insulina. La glucosa en sangre es lo que hace que el páncreas produzca insulina para metabolizarla, convertiéndola en glucógeno y grasa. Los almidones de harinas, arroz, azúcares, etc. son moléculas de glucosa unidas entre ellas. Si hay demasiada glucosa, más de la que el cuerpo requiere para mantener su energía, el metabolismo la convierte en grasa, no puede hacer otra cosa con ella si no la "quemas" haciendo ejercicio físico.
> 
> Resumiendo, si te metes un platazo de macarrones acompañados de pan, un par de cervecitas y un trozo de pastel de postre y luego te pasas 5 horas en el sofá, gran parte de la glucosa consumida terminará convertida en grasa irremediablemente.
> 
> ...





Eso solo es una parte del problema

Insulina = hormona muy potente que hace mas cosas


----------



## Perro Viejo (16 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Eso solo es una parte del problema
> 
> Insulina = hormona muy potente que hace mas cosas



Sin duda, el tema daría para varios tratados de bioquímica...


----------



## Timekiller (16 Abr 2021)

El consumo de lácteos (suero de leche, leche y demás) o de carne o huevos (proteína con leucina) también hace aumentar el nivel de insulina en sangre, aunque menos que los hidratos. Los lácteos se consideran muy insulinógenos excepto la mantequilla.
Si hay un momento idóneo para consumir hidratos es después de la actividad física, sea por deporte o trabajo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Abr 2021)

LA PROTEÍNA también provoca secreción de insulina, como 1/4 de lo que lo hacen los carbos.

Por eso, para adelgazar lo que hay que comer (por alucinante que te parezca) es GRASA


----------



## Ververemos (16 Abr 2021)

Si es verdad que sólo la idea se hace rara; pero es solo porque hemo sio engañaos

Piensa en las fotos años 50 y así, no había gordos como los de ahora y se comía bastante graso. Mi abuela decía "sabroso". 
Por otro lado un poco de grasa te da mucha energía, y también te sacia. La cosa es que se nos hace raro, a mi también. Al final me estoy decantando por la propia grasa animal, que antes me repugnaba


----------



## Rauxa (16 Abr 2021)

Basta con mirar los gordos de tu alrededor.
Lo son por:
- Comer aguacates, bacon, olivas, aceite de coco, ghee, huevos, animales de calidad
o
- Pan, macarrones, pizzas, cervezas, bollería, refrescos?

Creo que nadie de los que está por aquí fallaremos la respuesta.


Como ya te han contestado a parte de los hidratos refinados, la proteína tb eleva la insulina (aunque en menor medida).
Pero la ventaja de la proteina (hablo de la animal) es que siempre viene mezclada con la grasa. No hay alimento proteico puro. El problema vendría de esos brebajes liquidos de protes que consumen los que se creen culturistas. Eso sí que te deja el páncreas dando palmas. LA insulina es una hormona constructora; te ayuda a crear músculo pero tb grasa. Si te mueves mucho, una parte la quemas y ganas músculo y a lo mejor una poca se convierte en grasa. Pero sólo hay que pasearse de vez en cuando por algún gimnasio y ver que esos "mazados", son bolas de grasa (aunque tengan mucha masa muscular.). No estan definidos. Luego, eso sí, entran en fase de definición, y se pasan los días comiendo 1000kcal y ahí se secan, pero lógicamante no tiene nada de sano.

Como dice Jason Fung:
La misma naturaleza te da el veneno y al mismo tiempo el remedio:
Te da azúcar (de la fruta y verdura), pero al mismo tiempo te da fibra que de alguna forma neutraliza el efecto nocivo de la fruta.

LA proteina es sana y necesari y muchos la consumen por debajo de lo que sería recomendable. Pero cómela sin problema. En formato huevo, entrecot o lubina. Que siempre vendrá mezclada de grasa de la buena.

Y a la par, mete aguacates, olivas, aceite de coco, cacao, mantequilla... que son grasa pura.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Abr 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> Basta con mirar los gordos de tu alrededor.
> Lo son por:
> - Comer aguacates, bacon, olivas, aceite de coco, ghee, huevos, animales de calidad
> o
> ...





Sobre los brebajes proteicos, la cuestión es que practicamente todos lo mezclan con cosas como leche desnatada, plátanos, mueslis... vamos que eso es dinamita para los pollos. Y ya si le echas cosas como la maltodextrina, vitargo....pues ya no te quiero contar.

Si lo mezclas con cosas como frutos secos, aceite de oliva osease grasa entonces es bastante diferente. Pero claro la respuesta insulínica también es diferente y lo que buscan con los batidos proteicos típicos aunque muchos ni sepan porqué lo hacen es el pelotazo insulínico.

Todo no se puede tener en la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Abr 2021)

puedes repartir las comidas en unas horas, no seas animal


----------



## Dexmond (20 Abr 2021)

Puedes ser, pero casi todo los perdido es líquido.


----------



## Dexmond (20 Abr 2021)

ciñéndonos a lo que trata el hilo, cuando tu fuente de energía sea grasa y no el glucógeno, empezaras a usar tu propia grasa, ergo empezará la pérdida.

¿cuanto? pues imposible de saber, cada cuerpo es un mundo, pero es cierto que a más te sobre, más notarás la bajada.


----------



## Dexmond (20 Abr 2021)

Para entrar en cetosis necesitas meter más grasa que proteína, sobre el 70% de tu ingesta deberían ser grasas. 

Una cetosis estricta requiere que los HC sean como mucho el 5% de la ingesta, si es menos pues mejor. 

Si esto lo combinas con ayunos, pues ya te conviertes en supersayan.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2021)

Consejo de pro: *deja de pesarte y empieza a medirte.*

La báscula no discrimina entre grasa, hueso, músculo, vísceras, agua retenida y contenido del tracto intestinal (vulgo, mierda).

*AGUA*
Cuando te pones en serio con la LCHF/keto, pierdes un montón de agua. Esto se debe a que de primeras empiezas a consumir el glucógeno hepático y muscular (si haces ejercicio), y éste se compone (más o menos) de 1 gramo de glucosa por cada 3-4 de agua.

Es decir, que de primeras, cuando estás vaciando glucógeno, por cada 4 kcal pierdes 4-5g. Eso equivale más o menos a que los 2-3 primeros kilos (dependiendo de la masa muscular puede ser menos o más) son de glucógeno y volverán en cuanto des a tu cuerpo la oportunidad de recargar glucógeno. Es decir, *NO ES PÉRDIDA DE GRASA, *no deberías contarlo.

*HUESO*
Años de una dieta rica en azúcares y carbohidratos de absorción rápida han forzado a tu cuerpo a tirar de las reservas minerales del esqueleto. Eso ha reducido significativamente tu DENSIDAD ÓSEA. Si de pronto empiezas a comer con casi cero carbos y encima a hacer ejercicios explosivos y de fuerza, le vas a dar a tu cuerpo no sólo la CAPACIDAD, sino la ORDEN de que redensifique el hueso.
Así que *ESTÁS GANANDO PESO QUE NO ES GRASA *por ese lado: deberías descontarlo

*MÚSCULO*
Si haces ejercicio de fuerza y HIIT, y más si eras de natural sedentario, vas a ganar una cantidad no despreciable de músculo. Y ese músculo pesa. una vez más, *ESTÁS GANANDO PESO QUE NO ES GRASA

BOLO INTESTINAL*
La dieta estándar tiende a llenarte el colon de flora bacteriana y restos sin digerir. En cambio, una keto/lchf apenas tienes desperdicio (todo se absorbe), y eso a su vez causa un fuerte ajuste en tu flora, que ante la escasez de alimento se ve obligada a disminuir drásticamente. Cuando uno lleva bastante tiempo con LCHF lo primero que nota es que caga mucho menos, y menos a menudo, porque sencillamente no hay nada que cagar. Pero de primeras, mientras vacías lo que había, también estás "soltando lastre" *QUE NO ES GRASA*, y no cuenta

Así que para saber lo que *DE VERDAD ESTÁS ADELGAZANDO *tendrías que poder saber cuánto hueso y músculo estás formando, cuánta agua retenida has soltado, etc. Y todo eso *NO TE LO DICE LA BÁSCULA

MORALEJA: *coge una cinta métrica y utiliza el método de la marina americana para seguirle la pista a tu *porcentaje de grasa corporal, *que es un indicador mucho mejor que la báscula.
De las básculas de bioimpedancia (las que te miden el % de grasa) no te fíes mucho tampoco, están calibradas para sugarburners y asumen en sus fórmulas un grado de hidratación (más bien de edema) que no aplica a un fatburner, y te van a dar siempre de más. Eso por no hablar de que tienen un rango de dispersión de medidas enorme, con lo que para hacer un seguimiento diario de progresos, pues como que no.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Abr 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> Para entrar en cetosis necesitas meter más grasa que proteína, sobre el 70% de tu ingesta deberían ser grasas.
> 
> Una cetosis estricta requiere que los HC sean como mucho el 5% de la ingesta, si es menos pues mejor.
> 
> Si esto lo combinas con ayunos, pues ya te conviertes en supersayan.



De hecho, una cetosis estricta (NK) requiere que sumando los HC y la mitad de las protes no estructurales no se supere el 15%

Las protes no estructurales son lo que queda tras restar las necesidades proteicas estrictas del cuerpo, más o menos 0,6g por kilo.


----------



## nief (20 Abr 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Consejo de pro: *deja de pesarte y empieza a medirte.*
> 
> La báscula no discrimina entre grasa, hueso, músculo, vísceras, agua retenida y contenido del tracto intestinal (vulgo, mierda).
> 
> ...



Certifico cada punto


Barriga disminuida
Estoy mas delgado pero peso mas. Mucho mas musculo. 


Grandisimo post


----------



## sada (20 Abr 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Consejo de pro: *deja de pesarte y empieza a medirte.*
> 
> La báscula no discrimina entre grasa, hueso, músculo, vísceras, agua retenida y contenido del tracto intestinal (vulgo, mierda).
> 
> ...



 oro puro


----------



## P$0€ (23 Abr 2021)

Otro que se ha dado cuenta que las dietas altas en HC no son saludables. Y habría que añadir que estropea los dientes. Los humanos no estamos hechos para dietas altas HC en contra de lo que "dicen" los médicos de los más media.


----------



## P$0€ (23 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Sobre los brebajes proteicos, la cuestión es que practicamente todos lo mezclan con cosas como leche desnatada, plátanos, mueslis... vamos que eso es dinamita para los pollos. Y ya si le echas cosas como la maltodextrina, vitargo....pues ya no te quiero contar.
> 
> Si lo mezclas con cosas como frutos secos, aceite de oliva osease grasa entonces es bastante diferente. Pero claro la respuesta insulínica también es diferente y lo que buscan con los batidos proteicos típicos aunque muchos ni sepan porqué lo hacen es el pelotazo insulínico.
> 
> ...



Esos botes de proteínas tienen muchos HC. Un suplemento innecesario y mala calidad por la gran cantidad de azucsred que tiene.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2021)

P$0€ dijo:


> Esos botes de proteínas tienen muchos HC. Un suplemento innecesario y mala calidad por la gran cantidad de azucsred que tiene.




Se puede comprar proteina natural no desnaturalizada en sacos de 5 Kg. Por ejemplo la de ternera tiene 0 carbohidratos, la de guisante unos 3 gramos y la de suero unos 7 gramos. La única que lleva algo añadido es la de suero que lleva algo de lecitina de soja.

No creo que sean cantidades desorbitadas de caborhidratos. Si te refieres a las que venden en los gimnasios pues entonces si, lleva cantidad de azúcares añadidos para darle buen sabor y que te pegue el subidón.

Saludos.


----------



## P$0€ (23 Abr 2021)

Esta hablando del ámbito deportivo. Un producto totalmente prescindible
Más sano es comer carne, huevo etc.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2021)

P$0€ dijo:


> Esta hablando del ámbito deportivo. Un producto totalmente prescindible
> Más sano es comer carne, huevo etc.




El procesamiento de la proteina no desnaturalizada es un procesamiento aceptable y no perjudicial en principio como son otros procesamientos que tú también utilizarás, como el cocinado por ejemplo. O es que tú te comes los huevos, carne, etc etc crudos. Normalmente lo cocinarás y cocinar es un procesamiento de alimentos que si se hace correctamente no es perjudicial. O el queso que también es un alimento que sufre un procesamiento o la extracción de la mantequilla, de la nata de la leche y tantos otros procesamientos que hacemos.

Pues la proteina no desnaturalizada es lo mismo. Ojo la no desnaturalizada, la desnaturalizada que es la que suelen consumir la mayoría de los que van a los gimnasios es completamente diferente. Esa está desnaturalizada para hacerla más veloz y su comportamiento es muy similar al azúcar. Yo ese tipo de proteina no la toco ni con un palo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kadessa (24 Abr 2021)

Me uno al hilo!

Mujer, 33 años y 1,65cm aprox. Hace 5-6 años hacía mucho deporte, HIIT y crossfit, y durante una buena temporada llevé la dieta paleo. 

Por 2018 bajé el ritmo de deporte, mucho estrés de curro y poco tiempo, más después este año de dictadura donde he hecho 0 deporte, he perdido toda la forma. Además he comido peor (aunque no soy de comer ni cosas dulces, ni pan) pero todo junto se ha notado. 

Hace seis semanas me embarqué de nuevo en deporte y alimentación con terapia de choque: dieta ketogenica. 

Llevo un mes de dieta keto estricta de unas 2000kcal en total, según la app con la que cuento los macros siempre ando por el 5-8% de HC, 65-80% de grasas y el resto de proteínas, que intento tomar algo más los días que entreno pesos y el resto de días que ronde el 15%, y en cuanto a deporte:

Cada día de la semana, me levanto a las 7:00, desayuno y una hora después hago 30 minutos de yoga para entrar en calor. Después hago una de las siguientes cosas, 6 días a la semana, y uno descanso (solo yoga) 

- 55 minutos de bodypump con el max que puedo cargar (2 veces a la semana). Sé que no es lo más óptimo como programa de entrenamiento pero me ayuda a empezar de nuevo y tocar todos los grupos musculares que tenía dormidos y que reconecten. 
- 45 minutos de HIIT (2 veces a la semana) 
- 45 min rutina de peso libre (2 veces por semana), sobretodo de tren inferior, por ahora con un 0,67 aprox de mi peso en 3-4 series de 10-12 reps: peso muerto 40kg, sentadillas 35kg, hip thrust 40kg y algún que otro ejercicio de tren superior que cambio según el día. Espero subir algunos kg para la semana que viene. 

Por lo pronto y según la báscula de bioimpedancia que tengo, he pasado de 59 a 56kg, bajando un 3% la grasa corporal, de 30 a 27% y he perdido "solo" 500gr de músculo, aunque espero darle la vuelta porque los pesos libres los he añadido en los últimos 15 días, primero estaba cogiendo algo de forma para no morirme. Podría haber bajado más peso/grasa haciendo restricción calórica, pero no quería perder masa muscular y prefiero ir algo más despacio. 

Lo que he notado con la dieta ketogénica: primero un bajonazo de un par de días muy floja (keto flu supongo) y después una semana de boca muy seca, ya normal. Lo mejor: no me da sueño después de comer, y tengo menos hambre. De hecho para llegar a las 2000kcal tengo que ser generosa con quesos, mantequillas, aceites y nata o no lo consigo. 

Ya que veo por aquí que muchos tenéis experiencia con cetogénica, alguien tiene experiencia con la dieta ceto cíclica? Podría ir bien una "recarga" de glucógeno algún día según el entrenamiento, cada cierto tiempo? 

Como apunte, no pretendo vivir en Keto estricta para siempre, supongo que cuando vuelva a estar en forma viraré hacia un enfoque más paleo, aunque sin eliminar lácteos. 

Sorry por el tocho.


----------



## Chulita (24 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se puede comprar proteina natural no desnaturalizada en sacos de 5 Kg. Por ejemplo la de ternera tiene 0 carbohidratos, la de guisante unos 3 gramos y la de suero unos 7 gramos. La única que lleva algo añadido es la de suero que lleva algo de lecitina de soja.
> 
> No creo que sean cantidades desorbitadas de caborhidratos. Si te refieres a las que venden en los gimnasios pues entonces si, lleva cantidad de azúcares añadidos para darle buen sabor y que te pegue el subidón.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Donde las compras si no es mucha molestia?


----------



## nief (24 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> El procesamiento de la proteina no desnaturalizada es un procesamiento aceptable y no perjudicial en principio como son otros procesamientos que tú también utilizarás, como el cocinado por ejemplo. O es que tú te comes los huevos, carne, etc etc crudos. Normalmente lo cocinarás y cocinar es un procesamiento de alimentos que si se hace correctamente no es perjudicial. O el queso que también es un alimento que sufre un procesamiento o la extracción de la mantequilla, de la nata de la leche y tantos otros procesamientos que hacemos.
> 
> Pues la proteina no desnaturalizada es lo mismo. Ojo la no desnaturalizada, la desnaturalizada que es la que suelen consumir la mayoría de los que van a los gimnasios es completamente diferente. Esa está desnaturalizada para hacerla más veloz y su comportamiento es muy similar al azúcar. Yo ese tipo de proteina no la toco ni con un palo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hablas de un procesado. O yo soy muy corto o eso no es natural...


----------



## nief (24 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Me uno al hilo!
> 
> Mujer, 33 años y 1,65cm aprox. Hace 5-6 años hacía mucho deporte, HIIT y crossfit, y durante una buena temporada llevé la dieta paleo.
> 
> ...




En keto hay que beber mas y ser mas generoso con sal a veces bastante

Recomendación: come lo que te pida el cuerpo y el ejercicio igual. 

La adaptacion a keto tarda unas semanas y son cambios muy profundos. Al nivel de generar mucha mitocondria en las celulas.

A medida q pasan las semanas notaras el subidon de energia y tendras ganas de hacer ejercicio


Yo recomiendo no hacer burradas y hacer el cambio integrándose en tu vida para q sea sostenible.

Mientras no comas proceaados y sea low carb ira muy bien.


----------



## Kadessa (24 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> En keto hay que beber mas y ser mas generoso con sal a veces bastante
> 
> Recomendación: come lo que te pida el cuerpo y el ejercicio igual.
> 
> ...



Llevo cuatro semanas y media. Ya no he vuelto a tener falta de energía como al principio y de hecho me apetece hacer deporte todos los días. Me obligo a descansar un día a la semana para dar tiempo de recuperación, pero me siento con ganas. Lo del agua y la sal lo vengo poniendo en práctica también. 

Gracias, iré contando por aquí.


----------



## nief (24 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Llevo cuatro semanas y media. Ya no he vuelto a tener falta de energía como al principio y de hecho me apetece hacer deporte todos los días. Me obligo a descansar un día a la semana para dar tiempo de recuperación, pero me siento con ganas. Lo del agua y la sal lo vengo poniendo en práctica también.
> 
> Gracias, iré contando por aquí.



Se agradece que comentes la expediencia

Que otros cambios has notado? 


Saludos


----------



## Kadessa (24 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Se agradece que comentes la expediencia
> 
> Que otros cambios has notado?
> 
> ...



Otra cosa es regularidad Suiza para ir al baño. Aunque también puede influir el deporte en ello, no sabría decirte. Por ahora yo no he notado nada más.

Mi pariento que también se ha unido al plan dieta keto-deporte, ha notado algo bastante sorprendente: se le ha quitado la dermatitis (caspa) de la cabeza y del pecho. Ha dejado incluso los champús


----------



## nief (24 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Otra cosa es regularidad Suiza para ir al baño. Aunque también puede influir el deporte en ello, no sabría decirte. Por ahora yo no he notado nada más.
> 
> Mi pariento que también se ha unido al plan dieta keto-deporte, ha notado algo bastante sorprendente: se le ha quitado la dermatitis (caspa) de la cabeza y del pecho. Ha dejado incluso los champús



Si. Lo de la caspa lo note yo tambien 40 anhos con el problema.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hablas de un procesado. O yo soy muy corto o eso no es natural...




Procesar en el caso que nos indica es elaborar o transformar un alimento para hacerlo comestible. Dime entonces como te vas a comer muchísimos alimentos si no los procesas. El jamón por ejemplo echándole sal para curarlo, la carne cocinándola, el queso si no lo elaboras pues imposible...

Y natural no quiere decir necesariamente que sea bueno, la cicuta verde por ejemplo es natural y a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurre comérsela porque sea natural.

Pero vamos que si tú eres completamente natural ni cocinarás ningún alimento, ni comerás jamón y todo lo consumirás crudo porque en el momento que comas jamón o un filete a la plancha ya está comiendo un alimento que ha sido procesado y por tanto ya no es natural.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Abr 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> ¿Donde las compras si no es mucha molestia?




Ahora mismo en una empresa que se llama Bullpowder, buenos precios y te dan lo que compras. El mayor problema es que son bastante lentos para mandar las cosas, al menos donde vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (25 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Procesar en el caso que nos indica es elaborar o transformar un alimento para hacerlo comestible. Dime entonces como te vas a comer muchísimos alimentos si no los procesas. El jamón por ejemplo echándole sal para curarlo, la carne cocinándola, el queso si no lo elaboras pues imposible...
> 
> Y natural no quiere decir necesariamente que sea bueno, la cicuta verde por ejemplo es natural y a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurre comérsela porque sea natural.
> 
> ...



Hombre. Comer proteina sola natural no es ...


----------



## Chulita (25 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ahora mismo en una empresa que se llama Bullpowder, buenos precios y te dan lo que compras. El mayor problema es que son bastante lentos para mandar las cosas, al menos donde vivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Ah, son rollo como empezó MyProtein y BulkPowders.

Gracias, guapetón


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Me uno al hilo!
> 
> Mujer, 33 años y 1,65cm aprox. Hace 5-6 años hacía mucho deporte, HIIT y crossfit, y durante una buena temporada llevé la dieta paleo.
> 
> ...



Para una mujer no es una animalada 30% de grasa , pero te has puesto hermosa  

Has omitido en cuantos kilos te has puesto pero no llegaras a los 70 supongo.

Lo que me parece curioso es que sois de extremos. 

Te pones a hacer deporte y paleo. Y os dejais el deporte y atracais un puesto de doritos todo el mismo año jaja.

Luego nada de comer mejor y algo de ejercicio. Keto y a machacarse.

Comiendo bien (paleo sin extremos) llevo como 6-7 años. Al principio poco ejercicio y perdi los kilos que me sobraban.

Luego periodos de mas ejercicio otros de menos y eso si trabajo mas fisico, y mi bascula ni se mueve, pequeñas oscilaciones y con los años pierdes algun kilo mas sin buscarlo.

La importancia de la alimentacion es la piedra angular y el ejercicio un accesorio, eso hay que tenerlo claro.

Lo de la keto me sigue chirriando a largo plazo porque ya toca medir, pesar cosas y para estar en tu peso es totalmente innecesario.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si. Lo de la caspa lo note yo tambien 40 anhos con el problema.



Lo de la caspa y la alopecia en general viene por el efecto que causan los carbos refinados en el sistema circulatorio.

Inflamacion equivale a peor circulacion en los vasos pequeños. El primer sintoma es desescamacion (celulas muertas) y luego van los pelos detras.


----------



## Kadessa (25 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para una mujer no es una animalada 30% de grasa , pero te has puesto hermosa
> 
> Has omitido en cuantos kilos te has puesto pero no llegaras a los 70 supongo.
> 
> ...



No pesaba tanto, 59kg, si lo he puesto! Pero para mi complexión relativamente pequeña, ya se empezaba a notar. Y la ropa venía usando una 38 justa, 40 más holgada. 

Lo normal en mi antes de haber entrenado nunca eran 50kg. Después de los dos-tres años que estuve entrenado con pesos y haciendo crossfit llegué a pesar 54 pero ganando músculo. Al bajar el ritmo me quedé en 54 pero perdiendo masa muscular y sustituyendo por chicha , aunque no estaba mal.

Pero no creo que lo mío sean extremos, en ningún momento he atracado puestos de doritos de hecho siempre he comido bien, me gusta cocinar y no compro nunca bollería, postres, galletas, cereales o similares jamás. Solo que por el trabajo no tenía tanto tiempo de entrenar ni seguir con la paleo. Al final unos macarrones son muy socorridos.

El culmen ha sido este año de mierda, que he batido records con 59kg y según la báscula 29.8% de grasa. Un año entero trabajando en casa, con mucha menos actividad que otros... No he comido más. Pero son muchos meses de sedentarismo. Además me niego a ir al gim con el percal de las mascarillas, los protocolos, ahora abre, ahora cierra... He acabado por comprar bien de pesas, barra, mancuernas, unas bandas elásticas y me monto el gimnasio en casa cada día. 

La keto no la veo tampoco para largo plazo. Pero como tratamiento de choque para soltar grasa, me pareció buena idea probar. 

Ya iré actualizando!


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> No pesaba tanto, 59kg, si lo he puesto! Pero para mi complexión relativamente pequeña, ya se empezaba a notar. Y la ropa venía usando una 38 justa, 40 más holgada.
> 
> Lo normal en mi antes de haber entrenado nunca eran 50kg. Después de los dos-tres años que estuve entrenado con pesos y haciendo crossfit llegué a pesar 54 pero ganando músculo. Al bajar el ritmo me quedé en 54 pero perdiendo masa muscular y sustituyendo por chicha , aunque no estaba mal.
> 
> ...



Pues no es grave la cosa entonces jaja.

Lo que no me cuadra es lo del 30% de grasa corporal, me da que esas basculas fallan mas que una escopeta de corcho.

Es mas preciso el metodo de la marina EEUU, es cinta metrica y unas formulas. Hay calculadoras en alguna pagina.





__





Calculadora | Qurana


Mide tu porcentaje de grasa corporal Calculadora grasa corporal "Método marina USA"




www.qurananutricion.com





Pd. Que no digo que no pueda ser, me pierdo con los porcentajes de grasa femeninos, pero me parecio alto.


----------



## Kadessa (25 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no es grave la cosa entonces jaja.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es lo del 30% de grasa corporal, me da que esas basculas fallan mas que una escopeta de corcho.
> 
> ...



Es posible que la báscula tenga un margen de error, es una Amazfit de 40 euros, ni si quiera una Tanita de las de agarrar... pero me sirve para hacer un seguimiento si siempre uso la misma. A mí 30% también me pareció alto, y 59kg también, pero ya asusta menos ver 26.7%, y en la ropa lo noto, y en el espejo también... Luego vamos por buen camino!

A ver si busco una cinta métrica y tomo medidas. Tenía una pero no la encuentro. Gracias por el enlace


----------



## Murcianodelnorte (26 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> No pesaba tanto, 59kg, si lo he puesto! Pero para mi complexión relativamente pequeña, ya se empezaba a notar. Y la ropa venía usando una 38 justa, 40 más holgada.
> 
> Lo normal en mi antes de haber entrenado nunca eran 50kg. Después de los dos-tres años que estuve entrenado con pesos y haciendo crossfit llegué a pesar 54 pero ganando músculo. Al bajar el ritmo me quedé en 54 pero perdiendo masa muscular y sustituyendo por chicha , aunque no estaba mal.
> 
> ...



Lo mas relevante de tu post es que "la 38 me aprieta el chocho".

Alguien tenia que decirlo

Pd. Bienvenida al hilo y tal


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Es posible que la báscula tenga un margen de error, es una Amazfit de 40 euros, ni si quiera una Tanita de las de agarrar... pero me sirve para hacer un seguimiento si siempre uso la misma. A mí 30% también me pareció alto, y 59kg también, pero ya asusta menos ver 26.7%, y en la ropa lo noto, y en el espejo también... Luego vamos por buen camino!
> 
> A ver si busco una cinta métrica y tomo medidas. Tenía una pero no la encuentro. Gracias por el enlace



Ojo con las básculas de bioimpedancia, que están calibradas para sugarburners.
Como lo primero que te hace una keto/LCHF es vaciar glucógeno y soltar edema, el nivel de hidratación del cuerpo cambia, y las fórmulas que lleva la báscula ya no valen: te ponen lorza de más.

Incluso para un seguimiento, la báscula es meh: resulta que te va a cambiar el resultado apreciablemente, por ejemplo, si cenaste más carbos de la cuenta, o si ayer tocaba machacarse y has dejado los músculos secos, o si tienes los pies frios, o si los tienes sudados.

Que vale, que el método de la marina en mujeres también tiene sus vaivenes por lo de la hinchazón cíclica, pero es algo mucho más predecible.


----------



## Kadessa (26 Abr 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ojo con las básculas de bioimpedancia, que están calibradas para sugarburners.
> Como lo primero que te hace una keto/LCHF es vaciar glucógeno y soltar edema, el nivel de hidratación del cuerpo cambia, y las fórmulas que lleva la báscula ya no valen: te ponen lorza de más.
> 
> Incluso para un seguimiento, la báscula es meh: resulta que te va a cambiar el resultado apreciablemente, por ejemplo, si cenaste más carbos de la cuenta, o si ayer tocaba machacarse y has dejado los músculos secos, o si tienes los pies frios, o si los tienes sudados.
> ...



Gracias por la info! No lo sabía. Tocará medir pues... Aunque el espejo y la ropa dan una buena pista de los progresos


----------



## wonderwoman (26 Abr 2021)

me apunto a este hilo, para leermelo con detenimiento.
El problema de lo azucares y las harinas es que cuando se habla de ello parece que se hace en terminos de todo o nada. de hecho restringirlos al 100% es casi imposible puesto que si comes pasta, fiambre, o prácticamente cualquier alimento, lleva azucar incluida por defecto. 

Por tanto, practicamente no necesitamos pan. y si, quitas el pan y SE NOTA.
Yo quiero perder unos 5 kg de aqui a julio, que si son 4 tampoco me importa, pero lo voy a hacer de esa manera. Y andar mucho, no valgo para hacer deporte como tal


----------



## Catalinius (26 Abr 2021)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



En general estoy muy de acuerdo con lo expuesto.
Sobre todo lo de que correr sin ser perseguido es absurdo o que levantar pesas daña, lo creo firmemente.

En cuanto a comidas:
Siempre he sido delgada, demasiado para mi gusto, solo engordé cuatro kilos cuando dejé de fumar hace ya 12 años y los bajé sin hacer nada dos años después de haberlos engordado, un misterio.
Hoy en día, evito ciertos alimentos y sigo delgada pese a los años, eso sí solo desayuno una infusión a las 6:30 de la mañana y hasta las 14:30 no como nada.
Algo importante: LA GENÉTICA, es fundamental, en ella va el metabolismo y cuenta mucho.
Tengo un hijo de 17 años super delgado, puro hueso y músculo (hace deporte federado individual), desayuna bien, almuerza, come, merienda y cena dos platos: lentejas y filete o macarrones y san jacobo, etc.....digamos que por lo que ingiere debería estar como una bola y es todo lo contrario, siempre me dice que ninguno de sus amigos come lo que él come....
Lo dicho: misterios de la genética y las individualidades.


----------



## Kadessa (26 Abr 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> me apunto a este hilo, para leermelo con detenimiento.
> El problema de lo azucares y las harinas es que cuando se habla de ello parece que se hace en terminos de todo o nada. de hecho restringirlos al 100% es casi imposible puesto que si comes pasta, fiambre, o prácticamente cualquier alimento, lleva azucar incluida por defecto.
> 
> Por tanto, practicamente no necesitamos pan. y si, quitas el pan y SE NOTA.
> Yo quiero perder unos 5 kg de aqui a julio, que si son 4 tampoco me importa, pero lo voy a hacer de esa manera. Y andar mucho, no valgo para hacer deporte como tal



No soy experta en el asunto, pero si quitas el azúcar y dejas harinas refinadas (pasta, pan, masas...) y otros alimentos de alto índice glucémico como patatas, arroz... No haces gran cosa. 

Biológicamente es parecido comer azúcar a comer pasta, pan o patatas porque al ser alimentos de alto índice glucémico, te pega un subidón de azúcar en la sangre que tu cuerpo debe contrarrestar con un picazo de insulina para hacer algo rápido con ese azúcar (que en sangre es tóxica). Y lo que hace es... Guardarla en forma de grasa.

Al hacer una dieta baja en carbohidratos, nunca vas a eliminarlos del todo porque la dieta debe incluir mucha verdura tipo calabacin, espinacas, pimientos, berenjenas, champiñones, coles, canónigos, rúcula, tomates, brocoli, coliflor... Y todo ello ya tiene carbohidratos, pero son poquísimos en comparación a las harinas, los tubérculos, el arroz y otros granos, etc. 

Que otros con mas experiencia me corrijan.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> No soy experta en el asunto, pero si quitas el azúcar y dejas harinas refinadas (pasta, pan, masas...) y otros alimentos de alto índice glucémico como patatas, arroz... No haces gran cosa.
> 
> Biológicamente es parecido comer azúcar a comer pasta, pan o patatas porque al ser alimentos de alto índice glucémico, te pega un subidón de azúcar en la sangre que tu cuerpo debe contrarrestar con un picazo de insulina para hacer algo rápido con ese azúcar (que en sangre es tóxica). Y lo que hace es... Guardarla en forma de grasa.
> 
> ...



La idea es esa, solo hay un detalle que a la señora wonderwoman quiza no aplique porque quiere hacer una dieta de "temporada".

Si no te pones un horizonte temporal con eliminar farinaceos y azucares (y por dios los edulcorantes) ya tienes mucho ganada.

Con esto me refiero a que se pueden incluir cantidades moderadas de fruta, frutos secos y tuberculos poco feculentos (boniatos, zanahorias, nabos, chirivias...) que si tienen cantidades apreciables de carbos de origen natural y adelgazas igual.

Si vas a estar en ese plan solo dos meses pues si, solo con verdura es practicamente una cetogenica y notara bajada mas rapida de peso.

Como deje los macarrones pues mal vamos.


----------



## P$0€ (26 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> El procesamiento de la proteina no desnaturalizada es un procesamiento aceptable y no perjudicial en principio como son otros procesamientos que tú también utilizarás, como el cocinado por ejemplo. O es que tú te comes los huevos, carne, etc etc crudos. Normalmente lo cocinarás y cocinar es un procesamiento de alimentos que si se hace correctamente no es perjudicial. O el queso que también es un alimento que sufre un procesamiento o la extracción de la mantequilla, de la nata de la leche y tantos otros procesamientos que hacemos.
> 
> Pues la proteina no desnaturalizada es lo mismo. Ojo la no desnaturalizada, la desnaturalizada que es la que suelen consumir la mayoría de los que van a los gimnasios es completamente diferente. Esa está desnaturalizada para hacerla más veloz y su comportamiento es muy similar al azúcar. Yo ese tipo de proteina no la toco ni con un palo.
> 
> Saludos.




Por lo que dices no hablamos del mismo producto. Los botes de "gimnasio" por lo menos compre en su día tenían mucha azúcar. No solo se notaba por el sabor también lo decía la etiqueta.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Abr 2021)

P$0€ dijo:


> Por lo que dices no hablamos del mismo producto. Los botes de "gimnasio" por lo menos compre en su día tenían mucha azúcar. No solo se notaba por el sabor también lo decía la etiqueta.




Es que los concentrados de proteina no desnaturalizada sin aditivos no se compran en los gimnasios porque no tienen venta en esos sitios ya que el sabor de la proteina neutra para alguien que esté acostumbrado al azúcar podría hacerle incluso vomitar.

Yo echándole un poco de cacao, harina de algarroba o coco rayado más frutos secos, aceite de oliva... ni me entero del sabor. Pero claro yo es al revés y como esté dulce no me entra.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (27 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues no es grave la cosa entonces jaja.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es lo del 30% de grasa corporal, me da que esas basculas fallan mas que una escopeta de corcho.
> 
> ...



joer lo acabo de hacer 
Grasa corporal
21.3 
%

Congratulations! You meet the US Navy body fat standards!

no puede estar bien.....


----------



## pablo147 (27 Abr 2021)

Estoy haciendo un estudio de mercado de comida urbana, si pueden responder os lo agradezco muchísimo Restaurante de comida urbana


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Abr 2021)

sada dijo:


> joer lo acabo de hacer
> Grasa corporal
> 21.3
> %
> ...



Para una mujer su normopeso empieza en 25%.

Si como dices hiciste deporte del tipo que se desarrolla algo de masa muscular, no veo disparatado que te salga algo por encima de 20%.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hombre. Comer proteina sola natural no es ...




No se come proteina sola, un ejemplo de postre que me hago:

- 50 gramos de nata
- 60 gramos de frutos secos crudos
- 10 gramos de germen de trigo
- Harina de algarroba
- 1 dátil natural
- Cacao
- AOVE.
- Una pizquita de miel
- La cantidad de proteina que crea conveniente.

Lo paso todo por la batidora y lo reservo para el día siguiente que de un día para otro está mejor.

O me hago paté de jamón, morcilla, cerdo, salmón etc etc y le añado la cantidad que creo conveniente de proteina.

No creo que eso sea proteina sola.

Lo más importante es no cocinar jamás la proteina porque entonces con el calor si se desnaturaliza.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> - 50 gramos de nata
> - 60 gramos de frutos secos crudos
> - 10 gramos de germen de trigo
> - Harina de algarroba
> ...



¿A qué sabe eso? ¿Está bueno?


----------



## zapatitos (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿A qué sabe eso? ¿Está bueno?




A mi me está bueno. La cuestión es ir probando lo que mejor le vaya a uno.

Y también hay que contar con lo de que los que llevamos ya muchísimo años sin consumir cosas como pan y dulces tenemos ya el "gusto estropeado" según los estandares sociales. Si estás acostumbrado a lo dulce lo más probable es que eso no te esté bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> Mi pariento que también se ha unido al plan dieta keto-deporte, ha notado algo bastante sorprendente: se le ha quitado la dermatitis (caspa) de la cabeza y del pecho. Ha dejado incluso los champús



Vaya, qué interesante.


¿Qué alimentos come ahora y cuáles ya no?


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y también hay que contar con lo de que los que llevamos ya muchísimo años sin consumir cosas como pan y dulces tenemos ya el "gusto estropeado" según los estandares sociales. Si estás acostumbrado a lo dulce lo más probable es que eso no te esté bueno.



No, no como azúcares ni sal. De hecho, estoy acostumbrado a sabores naturales que a la mayoría de la gente no le gusta, como kéfir muy maduro, cacao puro, etc.


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Siempre he sido delgada, demasiado para mi gusto, solo engordé cuatro kilos cuando dejé de fumar hace ya 12 años y los bajé sin hacer nada dos años después de haberlos engordado, un misterio.



Cuando la gente deja de fumar, es habitual que les aumente la ansiedad hasta que pasan el síndrome de abstinencia psicológico. Mientras están con esa ansiedad, comen de más, y engordan. Cuando se acostumbran a no fumar, les disminuye la ansiedad, comen menos y adelgazan.



Catalinius dijo:


> Hoy en día, evito ciertos alimentos y sigo delgada pese a los años, eso sí solo desayuno una infusión a las 6:30 de la mañana y hasta las 14:30 no como nada.
> Algo importante: LA GENÉTICA, es fundamental, en ella va el metabolismo y cuenta mucho.
> Tengo un hijo de 17 años super delgado, puro hueso y músculo (hace deporte federado individual), desayuna bien, almuerza, come, merienda y cena dos platos: lentejas y filete o macarrones y san jacobo, etc.....digamos que por lo que ingiere debería estar como una bola y es todo lo contrario, siempre me dice que ninguno de sus amigos come lo que él come....
> Lo dicho: misterios de la genética y las individualidades.



Eso es. La genética es decisiva.

Hoy (ayer) por la tarde he pasado por una tienda que sé que venden churros y porras y me he trincado 4 churros porque hacía mucho que no le hincaba el diente a semejante producto tradicional hispano. Antes de entrar en la tienda salía de ella una tipa supergorda con su bolsa de patatas fritas. Ya venía pensando, horrorizado, desde un rato antes, observando lo que veía por la calle, que hay demasiadas supergordas hoy en día, y juraría que hace 20 años no había tantas. A mí me gustaría que todas fueran pibones, por simple interés personal, pero por desgracia no es el caso.

El caso es que al ver a esa supergorda salir de la tienda con su bolsa de patatas fritas cuando entraba yo a hincarle el diente a los churros, he pensado que estaba enganchada a las patatas fritas como era evidente viendo sus muchos kilopondios de más, pero al mismo tiempo me daba cuenta de que a mí esa bolsa de patatas fritas no me haría ni cosquillas y no engordaría nada pues siempre he comido lo que he querido, incluyendo atracones de cualquier cosa, sin consecuencias para mi peso, y para frustración de mi madre cuando vivía muchos años ya de ello, en su casa, que siempre se quejaba de que yo estaba muy delgado, según ella.

Conclusión: Las mujeres tienen más grasa corporal que los hombres, y muchas además tienen unos genes bastante tontorrones obsesionados con adquirir cuantos más kilos mejor, (hombres también, pero yo diría que menos cantidad, y además no me preocupan los hombres gordos), por lo que en esos casos hay que tener mucha fuerza de voluntad y sensatez para no caer en las tentaciones que la publicidad y las tiendas te meten por los ojos.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No, no como azúcares ni sal. De hecho, estoy acostumbrado a sabores naturales que a la mayoría de la gente no le gusta, como kéfir muy maduro, cacao puro, etc.




Pues entonces solo es probar e ir variando según el gusto personal.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> El procesamiento de la proteina no desnaturalizada es un procesamiento aceptable y no perjudicial en principio como son otros procesamientos que tú también utilizarás, como el cocinado por ejemplo. O es que tú te comes los huevos, carne, etc etc crudos. Normalmente lo cocinarás y cocinar es un procesamiento de alimentos que si se hace correctamente no es perjudicial. O el queso que también es un alimento que sufre un procesamiento o la extracción de la mantequilla, de la nata de la leche y tantos otros procesamientos que hacemos.
> 
> Pues la proteina no desnaturalizada es lo mismo. Ojo la no desnaturalizada, la desnaturalizada que es la que suelen consumir la mayoría de los que van a los gimnasios es completamente diferente. Esa está desnaturalizada para hacerla más veloz y su comportamiento es muy similar al azúcar. Yo ese tipo de proteina no la toco ni con un palo.



Hay procesamientos más artificiales o desnaturalizadores que otros. El queso es técnicamente un producto fermentado, inducido por humanos, pero procesado en realidad por microbios, como tantos fermentados que hay: Vino, yogur, kéfir, sauerkraut, cerveza, jamón, pan, etc.

Para los crudívoros, el calor intenso de la cocción o fritura es un sacrilegio que evitan.

Las proteínas del huevo se desnaturalizan con la cocción y fritura, que significa que la forma de dichas proteínas se transforma, se retuerce por el calor, de tal forma que lo que es líquido pasa a ser sólido, lo que es transparente pasa a ser blanco y lo que es anaranjado pasa a ser amarillo, pues las propiedades macroscópicas de las proteínas dependen también de su forma, de su plegamiento. Nunca he considerado, por lo que yo sé, que esa transformación, en el caso del huevo, fuera perjudicial dicha desnaturalización proteínica de los huevos fritos o cocidos. En otros casos, sí veo razonable, y se ha medido, que la cocción o fritura deterioran otros nutrientes más delicados en otros alimentos.


----------



## qbit (28 Abr 2021)

Sobre la caspa, si es dermatitis seborreica, hay un exceso de secreción de grasa, que se la come un hongo que vive en la piel cuyo resultado es la caspa. Si hay poca higiene para retirar la grasa y la caspa, el folículo se puede asfixiar y podría morirse (alopecia). Los champús anticaspa, aunque se publiciten con ingredientes de lo más variados y llamativos, deben su efecto anticaspa a un ingrediente que controla la proliferación del hongo. Actualmente ese ingrediente es "piroctone olamide" en los champús de supermercado, que ha sustituído el que tenían antes, piritionato de zinc.


----------



## Rumpelstilskin (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Cuando la gente deja de fumar, es habitual que les aumente la ansiedad hasta que pasan el síndrome de abstinencia psicológico. Mientras están con esa ansiedad, comen de más, y engordan. Cuando se acostumbran a no fumar, les disminuye la ansiedad, comen menos y adelgazan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no tenga consecuencias para tu peso no significa que no tenga consecuencias para tu salud.

Puedes estar delgado y destruido por dentro con Síndrome metabólico, Diabetes tipo II y todo el reguero de problemas asociados (cardiovasulares, hepáticos, Alzheimer, oculares, cáncer...)

Los delgados por genética deben tener mucho, mucho cuidado, porque su cuerpo no les avisa del daño hasta que ya es tarde.


----------



## Catalinius (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Cuando la gente deja de fumar, es habitual que les aumente la ansiedad hasta que pasan el síndrome de abstinencia psicológico. Mientras están con esa ansiedad, comen de más, y engordan. Cuando se acostumbran a no fumar, les disminuye la ansiedad, comen menos y adelgazan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi caso no fue así, no tuve ansiedad y no comí más, simplemente dejar la nicotina engorda y en mi caso, mi cuerpo volvió a su ser a los dos años sin variar absolutamente nada.


----------



## sada (28 Abr 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Para una mujer su normopeso empieza en 25%.
> 
> Si como dices hiciste deporte del tipo que se desarrolla algo de masa muscular, no veo disparatado que te salga algo por encima de 20%.



para mujer hace falta el dato de cadera que ahi en esa no sale.


----------



## Gort (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Sobre la caspa, si es dermatitis seborreica, hay un exceso de secreción de grasa, que se la come un hongo que vive en la piel cuyo resultado es la caspa. Si hay poca higiene para retirar la grasa y la caspa, el folículo se puede asfixiar y podría morirse (alopecia). Los champús anticaspa, aunque se publiciten con ingredientes de lo más variados y llamativos, deben su efecto anticaspa a un ingrediente que controla la proliferación del hongo. Actualmente ese ingrediente es "piroctone olamide" en los champús de supermercado, que ha sustituído el que tenían antes, piritionato de zinc.



Cuando era adolescente y hasta los 25 años aproximadamente, sufrí bastante con la caspa. Era para mí algo bastante preocupante en aquella edad en la cual quieres lucirte en todo tu esplendor, y eso de tener que acordarme de sacudirme disimuladamente los hombros frecuentemente y evitar las prendas oscuras (yo, que era "afterpunk", jeje) me mortificaba mucho. Los champús anticaspa no funcionaban a largo plazo. A las pocas semanas, mi pelo se volvía graso (cuando siempre ha sido normal/seco) y empeoraba el problema.

El caso es que, cuando tenía 25 años, me convencí de que si ignoraba completamente mi problema de caspa, éste desaparecería. Intenté no preocuparme y quitarle importancia a la caspa de mi cuero cabelludo. Logré olvidarlo, pasar de la caspa y, con el paso de los años, me di cuenta, para mi sorpresa, de que la caspa había desaparecido de mi vida. Y no ha vuelto a aparecer nunca más. También, a veces, el subconsciente y el estrés pueden tener un papel bastante decisivo en algunos trastornos. Lo que también hago desde hace unos 10 años es usar champús muy suaves, que no dañen el cuero cabelludo, y no someterlo a lavados muy frecuentes ya que necesita conservar su ph.

En fin, batallitas de la abuela...


----------



## nief (28 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Hay procesamientos más artificiales o desnaturalizadores que otros. El queso es técnicamente un producto fermentado, inducido por humanos, pero procesado en realidad por microbios, como tantos fermentados que hay: Vino, yogur, kéfir, sauerkraut, cerveza, jamón, pan, etc.
> 
> Para los crudívoros, el calor intenso de la cocción o fritura es un sacrilegio que evitan.
> 
> Las proteínas del huevo se desnaturalizan con la cocción y fritura, que significa que la forma de dichas proteínas se transforma, se retuerce por el calor, de tal forma que lo que es líquido pasa a ser sólido, lo que es transparente pasa a ser blanco y lo que es anaranjado pasa a ser amarillo, pues las propiedades macroscópicas de las proteínas dependen también de su forma, de su plegamiento. Nunca he considerado, por lo que yo sé, que esa transformación, en el caso del huevo, fuera perjudicial dicha desnaturalización proteínica de los huevos fritos o cocidos. En otros casos, sí veo razonable, y se ha medido, que la cocción o fritura deterioran otros nutrientes más delicados en otros alimentos.




El planteamiento es todo correcto.

Ahora que no se cual es la conclusion que sacais o quereis sacar...

Cuando ingieres proteinas, en el estomago por accion de los jugos estomacales, las proteinas son digeridas y se rompen en sus constituyentes basicos =aminoacidos.

Estos aminoacidos es lo que luego se absorbe por el intestino delgado.

Y con esos aminoacidos el cuerpo construye sus propias proteinas (basandose en lo que pone nuestro adn). No las usamos tal cual....

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2021)

Rumpelstilskin dijo:


> Que no tenga consecuencias para tu peso no significa que no tenga consecuencias para tu salud.
> 
> Puedes estar delgado y destruido por dentro con Síndrome metabólico, Diabetes tipo II y todo el reguero de problemas asociados (cardiovasulares, hepáticos, Alzheimer, oculares, cáncer...)
> 
> Los delgados por genética deben tener mucho, mucho cuidado, porque su cuerpo no les avisa del daño hasta que ya es tarde.



Ya. De hecho, procuro no comer azúcares añadidos como dije antes por cierto problemilla de salud. Además, se sabe que el exceso de azúcar envejece también.


----------



## qbit (30 Abr 2021)

nief dijo:


> El planteamiento es todo correcto.
> 
> Ahora que no se cual es la conclusion que sacais o quereis sacar...
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que aunque las proteínas estén desnaturalizadas como van a ser troceadas da igual.

Pero eso no pasa con los priones que comía la gente de vacas locas. Pero históricamente nadie ha enfermado de algo tan grave por comer huevos fritos o cocidos, luego los huevos fritos o cocidos no tienen priones y sus proteínas retorcidas por el calor no son priones.


----------



## sada (1 May 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqA4L7zgzJFS01F2km1yiDw


DR LA ROSA una eminencia dicen este doctor


----------



## nief (1 May 2021)

sada dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqA4L7zgzJFS01F2km1yiDw
> 
> 
> DR LA ROSA una eminencia dicen este doctor



Si, he visto muchos de sus videos y estan muy muy bien.


----------



## bizarre (2 May 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ahora mismo en una empresa que se llama Bullpowder, buenos precios y te dan lo que compras. El mayor problema es que son bastante lentos para mandar las cosas, al menos donde vivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues no encuentro la página, puedes poner enlace, porfavor?

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (2 May 2021)

bizarre dijo:


> Pues no encuentro la página, puedes poner enlace, porfavor?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk



Google amigo, Google. "Bulk Powders". Polvos a saco, vamos... Sino prueba con Myprotein que son el mismo perro con diferente collar.


----------



## bizarre (2 May 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Google amigo, Google. "Bulk Powders". Polvos a saco, vamos... Sino prueba con Myprotein que son el mismo perro con diferente collar.



Ah, Bulkpowder si aparece, gracias


Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 May 2021)

Soy el único que cuando toma harinas se le hincha el estómago y se siente súper pesado y mal ? . Asco de harinas


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

¿Qué suplemento de proteínas recomendaríais a una mujer de +50 años? Tengo la sensación de que no tomo diariamente las suficientes (en mi caso, sería unos 76 gr) y no quiero perder masa muscular. Las que he visto por ahí son a base de proteína de leche o de guisantes con edulcorantes y saborizantes _a full_ y no me terminan de convencer. Y también me echa para atrás el temor a castigar mi hígado (que ya bastantes suplementos tomo: citrato de magnesio, vitamina D 4000 unidades, resveratrol, luteína, omega 3, suplemento vitamínico mujer 50+) y temo que esto me acabe pasando factura.
Añado que no practico deporte: camino 30 minutos diarios a buen ritmo subiendo y bajando una cuesta, hago 40 flexiones y unos 20 min. de ejercicios de brazos con mancuernas
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alicantropo (3 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué suplemento de proteínas recomendaríais a una mujer de +50 años? Tengo la sensación de que no tomo diariamente las suficientes (en mi caso, sería unos 76 gr) y no quiero perder masa muscular. Las que he visto por ahí son a base de proteína de leche o de guisantes con edulcorantes y saborizantes _a full_ y no me terminan de convencer. Y también me echa para atrás el temor a castigar mi hígado (que ya bastantes suplementos tomo: citrato de magnesio, vitamina D 4000 unidades, resveratrol, luteína, omega 3, suplemento vitamínico mujer 50+) y temo que esto me acabe pasando factura.
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo pienso que una buena alimentación a base de carnes (caldo de huesos), pescados, huevos, leches, mantequilla, aguacates y verduras y hortalizas ya te da todo lo que tu cuerpo necesita.
Ahora bien, si eres una deportista de élite, o eres vegana la cosa cambia y tendrás que suplementar.


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Yo pienso que una buena alimentación a base de carnes (caldo de huesos), pescados, huevos, leches, mantequilla, aguacates y verduras y hortalizas ya te da todo lo que tu cuerpo necesita.
> Ahora bien, si eres una deportista de élite, o eres vegana la cosa cambia y tendrás que suplementar.



Mi alimentación diaria incluye todo lo que mencionas (menos la leche, solo tomo queso maduro) y además, frutos secos crudos. Por el momento, midiéndome la pantorrilla justo estoy en los 34 cm, que es un índice correcto de masa muscular en mujer pero no debo perder. Lo que me inquieta un poco es que tengo las uñas listadas y sin luna (aunque no recuerdo haberlas tenido nunca de otra manera) y eso parece ser un síntoma de déficit de proteínas. 
Y tengo un estilo de vida más bien sedentario.


----------



## nief (3 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué suplemento de proteínas recomendaríais a una mujer de +50 años? Tengo la sensación de que no tomo diariamente las suficientes (en mi caso, sería unos 76 gr) y no quiero perder masa muscular. Las que he visto por ahí son a base de proteína de leche o de guisantes con edulcorantes y saborizantes _a full_ y no me terminan de convencer. Y también me echa para atrás el temor a castigar mi hígado (que ya bastantes suplementos tomo: citrato de magnesio, vitamina D 4000 unidades, resveratrol, luteína, omega 3, suplemento vitamínico mujer 50+) y temo que esto me acabe pasando factura.
> Añado que no practico deporte: camino 30 minutos diarios a buen ritmo subiendo y bajando una cuesta, hago 40 flexiones y unos 20 min. de ejercicios de brazos con mancuernas
> Gracias de antemano.



No comes carne o pescado?

Para no perder masa musccular ejercicio de fuerza y comer proteinas

Sentadillas
Subir escaleras 
Hiit

Andar no parece servir


----------



## TomBolillo (3 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué suplemento de proteínas recomendaríais a una mujer de +50 años? Tengo la sensación de que no tomo diariamente las suficientes (en mi caso, sería unos 76 gr) y no quiero perder masa muscular. Las que he visto por ahí son a base de proteína de leche o de guisantes con edulcorantes y saborizantes _a full_ y no me terminan de convencer. Y también me echa para atrás el temor a castigar mi hígado (que ya bastantes suplementos tomo: citrato de magnesio, vitamina D 4000 unidades, resveratrol, luteína, omega 3, suplemento vitamínico mujer 50+) y temo que esto me acabe pasando factura.
> Añado que no practico deporte: camino 30 minutos diarios a buen ritmo subiendo y bajando una cuesta, hago 40 flexiones y unos 20 min. de ejercicios de brazos con mancuernas
> Gracias de antemano.



Bulk Powders or Myprotein de suero en su variante natural. Ya lo han comentado arriba


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> No comes carne o pescado?
> 
> Para no perder masa musccular ejercicio de fuerza y comer proteinas
> 
> ...



Sí como carne y pescado varias veces a la semana. Quizás no coma la suficiente cantidad ya que enseguida me sacio. Intentaré comer más, a lo mejor sólo es cuestión de aumentar la cantidad de la ración. 

Voy a añadir las sentadillas y subir escaleras a mi rutina diaria de ejercicios. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Bulk Powders or Myprotein de suero en su variante natural. Ya lo han comentado arriba



Perdón si lo han comentado antes, no habré prestado atención porque me parecería que eran recomendaciones para deportistas. 

Gracias.


----------



## individualina (3 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Mi alimentación diaria incluye todo lo que mencionas (menos la leche, solo tomo queso maduro) y además, frutos secos crudos. Por el momento, midiéndome la pantorrilla justo estoy en los 34 cm, que es un índice correcto de masa muscular en mujer pero no debo perder. Lo que me inquieta un poco es que tengo las uñas listadas y sin luna (aunque no recuerdo haberlas tenido nunca de otra manera) y eso parece ser un síntoma de déficit de proteínas.
> Y tengo un estilo de vida más bien sedentario.



Hola Gort, 
Hace unos meses estuve como tú con pérdida de masa muscular por diversas cuestiones (demasiado ejercicio y me costaba llegar a los gramos necesarios de proteína diaria) y bueno, no es que sea lo más saluidable del mundo, pero como me era inviable comer tanta prote lo que hice fue introducir un batido de proteína con el bullet coffee de la mañana.
Anamos parecido en edad y por lo que cuentas, en IMC y modo de alimentarse, sólo que yo sí que tengo actividad física (musculación y ritmo de trabajo no tan sedentario).

Encontré unas protes sin mucho azúcar, no tengo mucha idea, sólo las busqué lo más bajas en azúcares posible, no sé si me han engañado pero no saben ni se sienten en la boca como un batido de tiza con chocolate... no sé si son buenas o no tanto







Receta de mi café guarro (recibiré con agradecimiento los consejos de los foreros más expertos del hilo si tienen a bien darme alguno respecto a mi invento): café solo soluble o espresso al gusto, una cucharada de aceite de coco, cacito de prote (30g) + 300ml agua, un chorrillo de nata 35%, una cucharadilla de te de cacao puro y algo de erititrol... Y a la batidora todo. Caliente o frío.

Lo de las uñas estriadas también me pasadba en enero pero ahora está como más atenuado...


----------



## nief (3 May 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Hola Gort,
> Hace unos meses estuve como tú con pérdida de masa muscular por diversas cuestiones (demasiado ejercicio y me costaba llegar a los gramos necesarios de proteína diaria) y bueno, no es que sea lo más saluidable del mundo, pero como me era inviable comer tanta prote lo que hice fue introducir un batido de proteína con el bullet coffee de la mañana.
> Anamos parecido en edad y por lo que cuentas, en IMC y modo de alimentarse, sólo que yo sí que tengo actividad física (musculación y ritmo de trabajo no tan sedentario).
> 
> ...




Me extranha q tengais q tomar suplementos proteina

Vuestra dieta es keto, low carb?


Como va vuestra tiroides?

Exceso de t3 es sabido q provoca perdida musculo por eso baja mucho pen keto

Si tomais suplemento tiroidws y haceis keto = problema


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Hola Gort,
> Hace unos meses estuve como tú con pérdida de masa muscular por diversas cuestiones (demasiado ejercicio y me costaba llegar a los gramos necesarios de proteína diaria) y bueno, no es que sea lo más saluidable del mundo, pero como me era inviable comer tanta prote lo que hice fue introducir un batido de proteína con el bullet coffee de la mañana.
> Anamos parecido en edad y por lo que cuentas, en IMC y modo de alimentarse, sólo que yo sí que tengo actividad física (musculación y ritmo de trabajo no tan sedentario).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, individualina. Desde luego, si tomara algún batido de proteínas, me gustaría dar con algo parecido a lo que has puesto. Voy a tirar un tiempo obligándome a comer más cantidad de alimentos con proteínas (carne, pescado, huevos, frutos secos) a ver si hay algún resultado. La cosa es que no noto ningún achaque o debilidad por falta de proteínas, salvo esas uñas estriadas, aunque ya digo que creo que siempre las tuve así. 

Si decido tomar batido, quizás te pida la marca por privado para no hacer spam aquí.


----------



## Gort (3 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Me extranha q tengais q tomar suplementos proteina
> 
> Vuestra dieta es keto, low carb?
> 
> ...



Bueno, aún no he decidido tomar suplemento de proteína, solo pedía recomendaciones que no fueran los típicos batidos para deportistas (ni el meritene del culete, lleno de leche y edulcorantes). De momento, parece que tengo la masa muscular bien, es solo que no quiero perder músculo y creo que tiene que ver con el consumo correcto de proteínas. Y de éstas puede que ande escasa.

Mi dieta es low carb. Hace 3 años que me hice mi último análisis de sangre, por lo que no sé cómo estará mi tiroides. No tengo ningún síntoma de hipotiroidismo. Ahora en mayo sí me gustaría hacerme una analítica. Yo me encuentro de maravilla, pero claro, eso tampoco garantiza que por dentro vaya todo como tiene que ir.


----------



## individualina (3 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Me extranha q tengais q tomar suplementos proteina
> 
> Vuestra dieta es keto, low carb?
> 
> ...



NO, NO, nada de tiroides, todo correcto (puse captura hace unas páginas) ... es que con la keto y pocas horas con comida al día no llego a los gramos de proteína que necesito. Y me sale la proteína en suero y la creatinina bajas en las analíticas, por eso creo que será que me falta chicha.

Estoy probando también a salir de cetosis con más frecuencia (pq casi siempre estoy en cetosis moderada)...
Solía hacer una horita de ejercicio moderado casi cada día, pero he bajado a 45-50 minutos máximo. Cardio para calentar. En general, musculación + escalada. Rollo light pero progresando en cargas poco a poco, nada de machacarme.

A ver si con todas estas medidas que estoy tomando en la próxima analítica me sale mejor la creatinina y la proteína en suero. Es la primera vez que me sale algo así. También es la primera vez que he estado haciendo ayuno intermitente + ejercicio... 
Los azúcares, derivados, hierros, tensiones, etc los tengo muy estables desde el 2014, así que por ese lado estoy muy tranki.
Un saludo, nief


----------



## nief (3 May 2021)

individualina dijo:


> NO, NO, nada de tiroides, todo correcto (puse captura hace unas páginas) ... es que con la keto y pocas horas con comida al día no llego a los gramos de proteína que necesito. Y me sale la proteína en suero y la creatinina bajas en las analíticas, por eso creo que será que me falta chicha.
> 
> Estoy probando también a salir de cetosis con más frecuencia (pq casi siempre estoy en cetosis moderada)...
> Solía hacer una horita de ejercicio moderado casi cada día, pero he bajado a 45-50 minutos máximo. Cardio para calentar. En general, musculación + escalada. Rollo light pero progresando en cargas poco a poco, nada de machacarme.
> ...



La creatinina alta realmente es un marcador de inflamacion. No q falte proteina


Quizas hay q comer mas jeje


----------



## nief (3 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, aún no he decidido tomar suplemento de proteína, solo pedía recomendaciones que no fueran los típicos batidos para deportistas (ni el meritene del culete, lleno de leche y edulcorantes). De momento, parece que tengo la masa muscular bien, es solo que no quiero perder músculo y creo que tiene que ver con el consumo correcto de proteínas. Y de éstas puede que ande escasa.
> 
> Mi dieta es low carb. Hace 3 años que me hice mi último análisis de sangre, por lo que no sé cómo estará mi tiroides. No tengo ningún síntoma de hipotiroidismo. Ahora en mayo sí me gustaría hacerme una analítica. Yo me encuentro de maravilla, pero claro, eso tampoco garantiza que por dentro vaya todo como tiene que ir.



Es el mejor marcador sentirse uno bien

El musculo se pierde solo con la wdad y solo el ejercicio de fuerza lo mantiene

Sabes como no? 

Es haceo hasta q llegas a que no puedes mas. Llega con 1 vez. Se trata de llegar al fallo. A ko poder segir


Ejemplo sentadillas a 1 pierna hasta q no puedas hacer 1 mas. Y ya esta paras


----------



## luisburbu (4 May 2021)

¿Algún conforero conoce y nos puede orientar sobre este sistema de adelgazamiento con electro magnetismo tan rotundo?.

Formatic Form

A mí, otro Dr. me aplicó electromagnetismo para dejar de fumar y me fué genial.

Gracias por adelantado.



Un extracto:

*Cada grasa es diferente *

La chaqueta de grasa no es un tejido uniforme. Analicémosla más de cerca. En el monitor médico se ve que la *chaqueta de grasa está compuesta por 3 capas.*



1.

*Grasa aguada*

Es la capa externa, justo por debajo de la piel. Contiene un 57 % de agua. Es precisamente* la celulitis y la piel flácida y gelatinosa*.

2.

*Sebo de grasa*

Es la capa central, parecida a la mantequilla. Siempre es la que más pesa. *En ella se acumulan las toxinas* que causan estrés, cansancio y problemas cutáneos.

3.

*Grasa fósil: ¡este es tu mayor enemigo al que debes derrotar!*

Es la capa interna. Es la más fina, pero también la más compacta y dura como la suela de un zapato. *Es muy complicado eliminarla. Precisamente por su culpa se produce el efecto rebote.* ¿Cómo sucede? Aunque consigas adelgazar, el fósil "desea" cubrirse con más capas de grasa y lo hace rápidamente.

Durante nuestros ensayos clínicos con 9000 personas obesas, demostramos claramente que los métodos conocidos hasta ahora para perder peso solo actúan sobre la segunda capa de la chaqueta de grasa, es decir, sobre el sebo de grasa. No lleva a ninguna parte.


----------



## qbit (4 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué suplemento de proteínas recomendaríais a una mujer de +50 años? Tengo la sensación de que no tomo diariamente las suficientes (en mi caso, sería unos 76 gr) y no quiero perder masa muscular.



Según cuenta Francisco Llinares (naturista), estamos sometidos a una "ceba proteica" y el problema no es cómo comer más proteínas, sino cómo comer menos.

El músculo se pierde si no se usa porque el cuerpo no quiere mantener estructuras que no usa, así que yo creo que basta con hacer algo de ejercicio de mantenimiento.


----------



## Gort (4 May 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Receta de mi café guarro (recibiré con agradecimiento los consejos de los foreros más expertos del hilo si tienen a bien darme alguno respecto a mi invento): café solo soluble o espresso al gusto, una cucharada de aceite de coco, cacito de prote (30g) + 300ml agua, un chorrillo de nata 35%, una cucharadilla de te de cacao puro y algo de erititrol... Y a la batidora todo. Caliente o frío.



individualina, no soy ninguna experta pero sólo espolvorearía un poco de canela (si te gusta) a tu desayuno. La canela le dará un buen aroma y esta especia, además, tiene un montón de propiedades saludables que conviene aprovechar.


----------



## Dexmond (4 May 2021)

Hay una proteina keto, creo que en hsn, lo que no sé es la fiabilidad.









KETO WHEY PROTEIN - Keto Series


Comprar KETO WHEY PROTEIN Online. Proteína keto. Para dietas cetogénicas. Baja en azúcares. Apta para vegetarianos. Con Triglicéridos de cadena media (de c




www.hsnstore.com


----------



## qbit (4 May 2021)

Tengo un problema con las zanahorias, que se me estropean enseguida, las tenga dentro del frigorífico o fuera. Se empiezan a ennegrecer y se echan a perder. ¿Será porque tengo humedad dentro del frigorífico? He averiguado que poniendo una taza de arroz dentro del frigorífico el arroz absorbe la humedad, así que lo voy a probar. Pero no entiendo porqué se estropean tan deprisa las zanahorias en comparación con el resto de comidas.


----------



## Ververemos (4 May 2021)

luisburbu dijo:


> ¿Algún conforero conoce y nos puede orientar sobre este sistema de adelgazamiento con electro magnetismo tan rotundo?.
> 
> Formatic Form
> 
> ...



Nunca había visto una clasificación de grasa corporal en estos términos, no me convence. Aparte, según el esquema, ninguna es buena (que si flacidez y fofera, almacén de toxinas y la súper mala y resistente).

Más sentido creo que tiene distinguir entre origen y utilidad o peligros de la grasa parda, subcutánea, y la grasa visceral (que sería, ahora sí, la supermala).

Pero no me atrevo a aventurar una respuesta más completa.

Además las ventajas que anuncia (el ejercicio es secundario, no hay que pasar hambre, y no hay efecto rebote ) son precisamente las ventajas de lo que se promulga en este hilo, sin necesidad de imanes ni ponerse en manos de nadie . Entrar en el súper y llevar las riendas - hay quien ya ni en el súper entra.

Bueno, en las del manos de colegas o sean o no del foro sí, se puede uno apoyar.


----------



## Gort (4 May 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo un problema con las zanahorias, que se me estropean enseguida, las tenga dentro del frigorífico o fuera. Se empiezan a ennegrecer y se echan a perder. ¿Será porque tengo humedad dentro del frigorífico? He averiguado que poniendo una taza de arroz dentro del frigorífico el arroz absorbe la humedad, así que lo voy a probar. Pero no entiendo porqué se estropean tan deprisa las zanahorias en comparación con el resto de comidas.



qbit, lo mismo has probado esto ya:

Evitar que las zanahorias se pongan negras

Aquí te dicen cómo conservarlas (curiosamente, dice que las zanahorias se conservan mejor en ambiente húmedo):

Cómo conservar las zanahorias para que duren mucho más tiempo


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 May 2021)

Mi nutricionista me recomendo una dieta hipercalorica de 1500 calorías al dia. Y tras una semana he perdido un kilo de peso y un total de 700 gramos de musculo. Estoy hundido


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (5 May 2021)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Mas resumido se puede decir que el azucar y las harinas favorecen el crecimiento de los hongos. Y los hongos son los causantes de todas las enfermedades 

Aqui un libro entero sobre el asunto, basandonos en libros y papers cientificos:

Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## nief (5 May 2021)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Mas resumido se puede decir que el azucar y las harinas favorecen el crecimiento de los hongos. Y los hongos son los causantes de todas las enfermedades
> 
> Aqui un libro entero sobre el asunto, basandonos en libros y papers cientificos:
> 
> ...



A la mierda las bacterias y virus entonces...


Por favor un poco de seriedad


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (5 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> A la mierda las bacterias y virus entonces...
> 
> 
> Por favor un poco de seriedad



A ud no le parece seria la literatura cientifica?
Pues diganos pues que hay mas serio
Bacterias y virus hay a millones, pero no hay nadie que haya podido relacionar cientificamente, un hongo con todas las enfermedades, como hemos hecho nosotros en ese hilo

(1) Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Página 30 | Burbuja.info

Si el cuerpo humano lo componen millones de bacterias, virus y hongos, que probabilidad matematica habria de que uno en concreto estuviese presente en todas las enfermedades, salvo que fuese el origen de la enfermedad?
Eso esta probado en el hilo que le dejamos? 
Hoy justamente hemos añadido una nueva enfermedad muy rara, que no conociamos y resulta que como todas, pues es un hongo 

Pero el hilo no lo leeras, porque eso de leer aburre 



Por qué la mitad de tu cuerpo no es humano (y cómo eso es fundamental para tu salud) - BBC News Mundo

En nuestro cuerpo viven unos 48 billones de bacterias, 60 billones de virus y varios miles de millones de hongos - La Nación (nacion.com)


Ashtar


----------



## luisburbu (6 May 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Nunca había visto una clasificación de grasa corporal en estos términos, no me convence. Aparte, según el esquema, ninguna es buena (que si flacidez y fofera, almacén de toxinas y la súper mala y resistente).
> 
> Más sentido creo que tiene distinguir entre origen y utilidad o peligros de la grasa parda, subcutánea, y la grasa visceral (que sería, ahora sí, la supermala).
> 
> ...




Muy respetable tu punto de vista.

Yo es que creo en los centros de energía. Las zonas de tu cuerpo en las que la energía se atasca son los centros asociados con los problemas que tienes por resolver.


----------



## nief (6 May 2021)

luisburbu dijo:


> Muy respetable tu punto de vista.
> 
> Yo es que creo en los centros de energía. Las zonas de tu cuerpo en las que la energía se atasca son los centros asociados con los problemas que tienes por resolver.




Uno puede creer lo q quiera faltaria mas

Ahora bien yo me centraria en lo contrastado cientificamente. No estamos para basarnos en creencias

Le pasa lo mismo q a lo de los hongos

Saludos


----------



## Blunae (6 May 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mi nutricionista me recomendo una dieta hipercalorica de 1500 calorías al dia. Y tras una semana he perdido un kilo de peso y un total de 700 gramos de musculo. Estoy hundido



1500 calorías al día es una dieta hipercalorica?? Parad el mundo que me bajo


----------



## Smiling Jack (7 May 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> 1500 calorías al día es una dieta hipercalorica?? Parad el mundo que me bajo



Lo es porque la forma más adecuada de adelgazar es con una dieta de 0 calorías.


----------



## luisburbu (7 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Uno puede creer lo q quiera faltaria mas
> 
> Ahora bien yo me centraria en lo contrastado cientificamente. No estamos para basarnos en creencias
> 
> ...



El Dr. Joe Dispenza es un cientìfico, escritor, etc.

Los capítulos 12 y 13 hablan de los centros de energía

Un Saludo


----------



## luisburbu (7 May 2021)

Aquí van:

*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap. 1 - Introducción a Tu Cerebro*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP 2 - ¿Qué Significa el Cambiar?*



*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP 3 - Desmitificando la Meditación*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP 4 - Viviendo desde la Sobrevivencia vs. la Creación*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP 5 - Cambia tus Ondas Cerebrales*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap .6 - Reprograma Tus Genes*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP. 7 - El Poder Sanador del Estar Alineado*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP. 8 - Construye Tu Coherencia Cuántica*




*JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - CAP 9. - Crea Desde el Campo Cuántico

JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap 10 - La Glándula Pineal y el Campo Cuántico


JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap 11 - Transcendencia y la Glándula Pineal
JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap 11 - Transcendencia y la Glándula Pineal

DR JOE DISPENZA – Cap 12 - CENTROS DE ENERGÍA (CHAKRAS) & MEDITACIÓN
DR JOE DISPENZA - CENTROS DE ENERGÍA (CHAKRAS) & MEDITACIÓN

JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap 13 - Bendición de los Centros de Energía*

JOE DISPENZA EN ESPAÑOL - Cap 13 - Bendición de los Centros de Energía



*Dr Joe Dispenza. MEDITACIÓN BENDICIÓN DE LOS CENTROS DE ENERGÍA. Sobrenatural*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ziQ5_TeRC4&list=TLPQMDcwNTIwMjG-oJGSleykuw&index=2


----------



## nief (7 May 2021)

Aceptamos la libertad de expresion. Hasta ahi.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 May 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> 1500 calorías al día es una dieta hipercalorica?? Parad el mundo que me bajo



Es el retra de Qualy, ni caso.

Llamale calvo y pide una de morro.


----------



## Gort (8 May 2021)

He dado por casualidad con esta serie australiana sobre obesos y, viendo este capítulo, alucino con hasta qué extremos se puede abandonar la gente. El protagonista de este episodio, como bien dice el entrenador, es un "walking dead". Lo dejo aquí por si alguien lo encuentra lo suficientemente inspirador como para abandonar malos hábitos aunque apenas hacen referencia a la dieta (salvo para tirar comida basura al cubo). En inglés australiano aunque no es necesario entender nada, las imágenes ya lo dicen todo:


----------



## individualina (9 May 2021)

Buenas, os dejo por aquí este video donde el tipo habla de CHs sanos que me ha parecido muy interesante. Salud!



(ostris el saludo final, me ha dejado : )


----------



## Panko21 (9 May 2021)

habeis leido el de los gordos de murcia?

Los gordos son de Murcia y los flacos, de Navarra: el mapa del peso en España sorprende y sus razones

copio: " Y así, según cifra la cirujana bariátrica, cerca del *50% de los obesos lo son por genética.* Habla de más de 1.000 genes involucrados en esa enfermedad, considerada por la *OMS* como la pandemia -otra- de siglo XXI. Una obesidad genética, señala, que en ocasiones puede estar “dormida” pero termina despertando por cuestiones como el embarazo en mujeres, los malos hábitos de alimentación… Porque al final, al hablar del peso, todo suma. " con dos cojones y un palito...la culpa no es tuya ni de los procesados y azucares que te zampas, son tus genes. 

copio: "

Y la vida. Es el caso de María Victoria Martínez. El doctor Luján la operó el año pasado. Ahora lleva un _by pass_ gástrico. Esta murciana de 43 años pesa hoy 79,9 kilos, pero llegó a los *129 kilos.* Había probado infinidad de dietas: “Cuando las sueltas, rebotas”; de infusiones, de batidos, de supuestos secretos… Son seis hermanos, “todos hermosos”, nos cuenta. “En mi casa se come sanísimo”, asegura, aunque reconoce que en el pack picoteo-ejercicio, estaba más en lo primero que en lo segundo. Y también en el embutido: “Un día vino la nutricionista a casa y cuando saqué el plato me dijo: ‘Aquí lo tienes”. En cualquier caso, ella se consideraba *una “gordita sana”.* Eso antes del confinamiento porque luego todo cambió.

Para entender qué pasó, nos explica cómo era su vida precisamente antes de la llegada de la Covid. Su desayuno en casa era una *Coca-Cola Zero.* A las 11 comenzaba su primera reunión del día. Es directiva y comercial de Tupperware. De modo que sus reuniones eran demostraciones: “En siete minutos se hace el brownie, y lo pruebas”. Luego una receta de galletas. O de morcilla vegana. O un revuelto. A la hora de comer, unas lentejas o unas habichuelas. Por la tarde, otra demostración. “Siempre el picoteo”.


Se consideraba una “gordita sana”, pero reconoce que le costaba hacer ejercicio porque “es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola”. El año pasado, cuando llegó el confinamiento continúo, haciendo sus reuniones por WhatsApp y seguía cocinando y picando. Todo casero. Pero todo sin salir de casa. Y además, con esta premisa:* “Si estaba feliz, comía, si estaba triste comía dos veces más”.* Cuando terminó el confinamiento se dio cuenta de que estaba en 129 kilos. Hizo una dieta y perdió un kilo en una semana. El fisio le decía que no podía tratarle el dolor de espalda porque su propio peso frenaba cualquier resultado. Y se fue a ver al doctor Juan Antonio Luján.

Hoy se sacia antes y va más al baño. No tiene ansiedad por el dulce. Antes, “se comía todo lo que había en el plato, en el suyo y en el de sus hijos”. Ahora tiene “límite”. Y sale a andar todos los días, cuando antes, recuerda, no podía con su alma. La pescadilla que se muerde la cola, recuerda la doctora Frutos. ¿Voluntad? *“No, hay pacientes que llegan a un punto de no retorno, no se puede cambiar”.* Sólo lo hará el quirófano."

No deja de ser un articulo para promocionar la cirugía, pero me cago en la puta gordita sana pesando 130 kilos y desayunando coca cola y que en su casa comen sano, sanísimo me cago en la leche Merche...

Y luego cuando aquí se habla de comer 2-3 veces y alimentos lo menos procesados posible, vienen los comepanes a criticarnos.


----------



## Kadessa (10 May 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mi nutricionista me recomendo una dieta hipercalorica de 1500 calorías al dia. Y tras una semana he perdido un kilo de peso y un total de 700 gramos de musculo. Estoy hundido



1500cal es lo que como yo aprox los días de descanso total, y soy mujer y peso 56kg... Los días de entreno estoy comiendo casi 2200cal y he perdido 4kg y ganado masa muscular en dos meses. 

Me parece muy pobre para un hombre 1500 cal. Si te preocupa perder masa muscular tienes que comer más y hacer entrenamientos de fuerza.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (11 May 2021)

No digo que no sea verdad. El azúcar y la harina es malo. Pero es una droga. Me acabo de chutar dulces de azúcar + donettes + un energy. Estoy que lo floto


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2021)

Hoy me he zampado para cenar, longaniza, algo de jamon ibérico, queso viejo.... y luego un buen trozo de sandia...

Como veis el tema de la sandia?


----------



## antonio estrada (19 May 2021)

Gort dijo:


> qbit, lo mismo has probado esto ya:
> 
> Evitar que las zanahorias se pongan negras
> 
> ...



Déjalas dentro de la bolsa. Por alguna razón todo se pone malo dentro de la bolsa menos las zanahorias.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> A la mierda las bacterias y virus entonces...
> 
> 
> Por favor un poco de seriedad



Las enfermedades son causadas por virus y bacterias.

Es una hipótesis. La que sostienen la medicina occidental moderna y la industria farmacéutica. Pero que los árboles no nos impidan ver el bosque: es una hipótesis, la teoría microbiana.

Hipótesis, teoría. No sé si somos conscientes del significado de esas palabras.

Pasteur vs Béchamp. Dos modos de abordar la enfermedad. Uno se da oficialmente por bueno (el que es negocio) y el otro se da por falso (el que no es negocio). Ojo, porque solo son dos hipótesis.

Y hay más.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 May 2021)

Topongo dijo:


> Hoy me he zampado para cenar, longaniza, algo de jamon ibérico, queso viejo.... y luego un buen trozo de sandia...
> 
> Como veis el tema de la sandia?



Yo lo veo bien.

Lo veo y subo a ensalada, dos huevos, lomo casero y tajada de melón. El desayuno de los campeones.


----------



## sada (19 May 2021)

DR LA ROSA



*interesantísimo*
2:55 insulina: abdomen
4:05 estrogenos: muslos y mamas
7:34 cortisol: flotadores (espalda alta y baja), cara, cuello y zona cervical
9:28 tiroidea: todo el cuerpo
12:15 testosterona: todo el cuerpo

*insulina grasa en abdomen, estrógeno grasa muslos y glúteos*
primera vez que oigo hablar del DIM por ej q inhibe la aromatasa, una enzima que convierte la testosterona en estrógeno.

alguien sabe como mirar todos los niveles de estas hormonas???










Estrógenos a raya: controlar la enzima aromatasa es clave


El exceso de estrógenos se relaciona con diversas enfermedades. Cuidar la alimentación es esencial para regular la enzima que activa su producción.




www.cuerpomente.com




*DETECTAR UNOS ESTRÓGENOS ALTOS O BAJOS OBSERVANDO LA MANO*
Si mirándote el *cuarto dedo de la mano derecha o dedo anular*, observas que es más largo que el índice, es que tienes* tendencia a tener más testosterona*. En cambio sí tu dedo anular es más bajo que el índice, es que tienes *más estrógenos*.

La longitud de este cuarto dedo se ha establecido como *marcador biológico *para predecir si existe más o menos predisposición a ciertas enfermedades.


----------



## nief (19 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Las enfermedades son causadas por virus y bacterias.
> 
> Es una hipótesis. La que sostienen la medicina occidental moderna y la industria farmacéutica. Pero que los árboles no nos impidan ver el bosque: es una hipótesis, la teoría microbiana.
> 
> ...




Claro claro hipotesis


Las bacterias y virus no causan las enfermedades

Las cuales combatimos con antibioticos y vacunas

Por favor magufadas aqui no

Al ignore


----------



## antonio estrada (19 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Claro claro hipotesis
> 
> 
> Las bacterias y virus no causan las enfermedades
> ...



Cuando no estás de acuerdo con lo que dice otro, lo pones en el ignore? En serio? Sin insultos ni nada, quiero decir? No dejo de sorprenderme.





__





Teoría microbiana de la enfermedad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Mira, hasta la wikipedia se refiere a la teoría microbiana como lo que es, una de las teorías sobre el origen de las enfermedades. No te tiene que parecer ni bien ni mal. Es una teoría, que muchos dais por dogma, pero que en absoluto lo es. Ni siquiera he dado mi opinión en el otro post.

Abrete un blog, hombre, en los foros la gente opina cosas diferentes. Si no te ves con fuerzas para razonar y solamente sabes bloquear, harías bien en abandonar el foro. Nos harías un favor a todos y a ti mismo, también.


----------



## Burbujarras (20 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Claro claro hipotesis
> 
> 
> Las bacterias y virus no causan las enfermedades
> ...



Estás constituido de bacterias y virus, que seas un paranoico al que dieron un microscopio y se puso a acusarse a sí mismo de sus males, es otro tema


----------



## nief (20 May 2021)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Estás constituido de bacterias y virus, que seas un paranoico al que dieron un microscopio y se puso a acusarse a sí mismo de sus males, es otro tema



Me dices entonces que:

tuberculosis
lepra
etc

nNo las provocan las correspondientes bacterias no?

La gente no se cura porque les demos penicilina o lo que toque contra esas bacterias no?

Pero, y ahora en serio, de donde cojones salis? os creeis cualquier cosa?

Hay un dicho que dice: Al que nada sabe con cualquier cosa se le convence. Joer que lo que se lee por ahi hay que cogerlo todo con un poco de sentido critico.

Al final la formacion / educacion sirve para esto.

No voy a entrar a discutir mas este tema. Abrios un hilo en conspiraciones y listo.


----------



## Burbujarras (20 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Me dices entonces que:
> 
> tuberculosis
> lepra
> ...



Se descontrolan en el momento de infección, pero siempre están ahí. La culpa siempre es de otra cosa, parásitos por ejemplo. En el caso de los birus, es más radical aún porque se pasan el día fotografiando exosomas muertos y echan la culpa al VIH cuando el tipo se folló a 4000 anos en un año y se tomó tropecoentos poppers. En el de la polio, maniáticos de la limpieza todos usando DDT. Y en la del papayavirus, 98% asintomáticos y lo comienzas y acabas a papayazo limpio.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 May 2021)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Se descontrolan en el momento de infección, pero siempre están ahí. La culpa siempre es de otra cosa, parásitos por ejemplo. En el caso de los birus, es más radical aún porque se pasan el día fotografiando exosomas muertos y echan la culpa al VIH cuando el tipo se folló a 4000 anos en un año y se tomó tropecoentos poppers. En el de la polio, maniáticos de la limpieza todos usando DDT. Y en la del papayavirus, 98% asintomáticos y lo comienzas y acabas a papayazo limpio.



No insistas. Si no le das la razón, te pone en el ignore. Abres la ventana a las 11, dices que es de día y te dicen que estás loco porque el premio Nobel de nosequé dice que a él le interesa que sea de noche. Y así con todo.

Es una fé, un tipo de creencia excluyente. No puedes ni plantear que el origen microbiano es solo una teoría, aunque lo sea. La tienes que aceptar como cierta por cojones. Ese es su concepto de "ciencia": simples dogmas ridículos. Y si le niegas uno, magufo y a conspiraciones.

Y luego te obligan, incluso legalmente, a aceptar como tuyos sus miedos, sus transtornos obsesivos (tápate la boca, lávate las manos con alcohol...), sus paranoias (los asintomáticos, las vacunas que no inmunizan, etc) y todas las gilipolleces y los problemas derivados de su ceguera como un dogma irrebatible. 

Y así nos va a todos. Y, espera, esto no ha hecho ni empezar.


----------



## lost_77 (21 May 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> No insistas. Si no le das la razón, te pone en el ignore. Abres la ventana a las 11, dices que es de día y te dicen que estás loco porque el premio Nobel de nosequé dice que a él le interesa que sea de noche. Y así con todo.
> 
> Es una fé, un tipo de creencia excluyente. No puedes ni plantear que el origen microbiano es solo una teoría, aunque lo sea. La tienes que aceptar como cierta por cojones. Ese es su concepto de "ciencia": simples dogmas ridículos. Y si le niegas uno, magufo y a conspiraciones.
> 
> ...



Por aclarar, aunque a menudo me resultan muy interesantes tus intervenciones, teoría en ciencia es algo comprobado y demostrado, al menos hasta que aparece otra teoría que explica mejor un fenómeno a partir de los datos. La teoría del origen infeccioso de las enfermedades infecciosas no es una conjetura ni una hipótesis. Salvo que aparezca otra cosa, que de momento no.


----------



## piru (21 May 2021)

Cualquier teoría física es siempre provisional, en el sentido que es solo una hipótesis; nunca puede ser probada. No importa cuántas veces los resultados de los experimentos concuerden con alguna teoría, nunca se puede estar seguro de que la próxima vez el resultado no la contradirá. Por otro lado, se puede refutar una teoría con encontrar solo una observación que esté en desacuerdo con las predicciones de la misma.





lost_77 dijo:


> Por aclarar, aunque a menudo me resultan muy interesantes tus intervenciones, teoría en ciencia es algo comprobado y demostrado, al menos hasta que aparece otra teoría que explica mejor un fenómeno a partir de los datos. La teoría del origen infeccioso de las enfermedades infecciosas no es una conjetura ni una hipótesis. Salvo que aparezca otra cosa, que de momento no.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 May 2021)

piru dijo:


> Cualquier teoría física es siempre provisional, en el sentido que es solo una hipótesis; nunca puede ser probada. No importa cuántas veces los resultados de los experimentos concuerden con alguna teoría, nunca se puede estar seguro de que la próxima vez el resultado no la contradirá. Por otro lado, se puede refutar una teoría con encontrar solo una observación que esté en desacuerdo con las predicciones de la misma.



Y la observación es evidente para cualquiera que se haya resfriado por dormir mojado o con un aire acondicionado.

No. Es un virus por mis cojones. Y así todo.

Y, efectivamente, una teoría se desmonta con solo un contraejemplo. A no ser que el negocio sea muy grande. Entonces, no.


----------



## MaxT (24 May 2021)

nief dijo:


> Claro claro hipotesis
> 
> 
> Las bacterias y virus no causan las enfermedades
> ...



Uno de los posts más lamentables que he visto en el foro, y desde luego en este hilo, en el que la mayoría de la gente se caracteriza por no creer los dogmas del sistema (de nutrición en este caso, y por extensión del resto, incluidas virología y epidemiología). Le dicen algo que va contra su programación mental y lo manda al ignore. Para qué preocuparse siquiera de ver si lo que ha dicho el otro forero tiene razón de ser o no. Es mentira, beee! Y luego habla de formación, educación y sentido criticó, válgame Dios.


----------



## Gort (1 Jun 2021)

El forero "Atolladero" ha puesto este interesante artículo en otro hilo y lo dejo aquí por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo:

La maldición oriental ―daños dietéticos traídos por la Revolución Neolítica

Es un repaso crítico a la alimentación humana desde el neolítico, en cómo alimentarnos mayoritariamente de carbohidratos (cereales y féculas) ha destruido la salud y está minando seriamente la civilización humana, degenerando física e intelectualmente al Homo Sapiens actual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Jun 2021)

Gort dijo:


> El forero "Atolladero" ha puesto este interesante artículo en otro hilo y lo dejo aquí por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo:
> 
> La maldición oriental ―daños dietéticos traídos por la Revolución Neolítica
> 
> Es un repaso crítico a la alimentación humana desde el neolítico, en cómo alimentarnos mayoritariamente de carbohidratos (cereales y féculas) ha destruido la salud y está minando seriamente la civilización humana, degenerando física e intelectualmente al Homo Sapiens actual.



¿has leido el libro " cerebro de pan"? es muy interesante.


----------



## Gort (1 Jun 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿has leido el libro " cerebro de pan"? es muy interesante.



Sí, lo leí hace ya un año gracias a que otro forero puso aquí el enlace al pdf. Un especialista en el sistema neurológico con muchas décadas de experiencia, compartiendo sus hallazgos sobre distintas enfermedades en pacientes y, curioso, casi todas estaban causadas por el consumo abusivo y constante de trigo. Me enseñó mucho.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2021)

Pero esto no es nada nuevo. Se lleva decadas hablando de que tanto carbohidrato y azúcar es una mierda y el problema de casi cualquier enfermedad. Suprimir al 100% el pan me parece una gilipollez. Comer poco, ok. Ya está. Azúcar igualmente. Vaya vida de mierda si tienes que andar evitando al 100% algo.


----------



## Trinitario (3 Jun 2021)

sada dijo:


> DR LA ROSA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta corta:
Con una analítica!

A) La respuesta más larga:
Con analíticas en diversos momentos estándar de tu vida, con alimentación estándar, actividad física estándar, descanso estándar, relaciones estándar, ...

B) Mediante el método Observacional que propone el doctor La Rosa.

[Ese doctor es de lo mejor que hay por la red, es un "puto crack", no solo es un recolector de la información científica de los repositorios, sino que su nivel de conocimiento es tan extraordinariamente extenso, que junto con su también extensa capacidad cognitiva, le permite saber cómo funciona el metabolismo humano.]

Sobre tu pregunta:
¿Alguien sabe como mirar todos los niveles de estas hormonas???

¿Para que quieres saber esta información?

********************************

Como ejemplo de personas que acceden mucha información, pero no tienen la capacidad ni el conocimiento de hacer buen uso de ella y por ello llegar a conclusiones erróneas tenemos:



sada dijo:


> Estrógenos a raya: controlar la enzima aromatasa es clave
> 
> 
> El exceso de estrógenos se relaciona con diversas enfermedades. Cuidar la alimentación es esencial para regular la enzima que activa su producción.
> ...



En todo caso podrás detectar las tendencias que has tenido en distintos niveles hormonales, en tu etapa de crecimiento.
Y además filtrando por temas nada baladís como la característica morfológica de tu línea familiar.

Por ejemplo, hoy en día la mayoría de chavales tienen la *cara ovalada/redonda*, en lugar de la típica cara más cuadrada/rectangular de los "machos ibéricos" de anteriores generaciones.

¿Motivo?
Mierdoso estilo de vida, con alimentación de mierda plagada de glúcidos, omega 6, ... Generando que en lugar la "grasa parda" que debería tener un chaval activo (física, sexualmente, con alimentación decente, etc) sea sustituida por grasa blanca que además por el tipo de alimentación se acumula en órganos internos, y realiza la función de disruptor endocrino. Obteniéndose un exceso de generación de Estrógenos, en relación con la de testosterona que le correspondería a un chaval.

Como ejemplo, mi chavalín (10a) jamás tiene frío (termogénesis química a través del metabolismo de grasa parda), es decir que el ínfimo cúmulo de grasa que tiene es parda, pero le basta y le sobra para mantener la temperatura de confort para su organismo. 

¿Cómo? Dieta Low-carb/Keto, una/dos comidas al día (y eso que está todo el día realizando actividad física).


----------



## Trinitario (3 Jun 2021)

nief dijo:


> Claro claro hipotesis
> 
> 
> Las bacterias y virus no causan las enfermedades
> ...






Es que no tienes que ponerte así NIEF, estais hablando desde puntos de vista distintos (CREENCIA VERSUS CIENCIA), y cada uno tiene razón desde su perspectiva.


Tu tienes razón desde tu perspectiva, la de la CREENCIA, siéntete cómodo y reconfortado, y sigue culpando de los problemas al los "bichitos" malos malosos, no tienes porque tener que salir de tu zona de confort y creer que tus credos son erróneos, tranquilo, eso cuesta tiempo y esfuerzo.




Mantente alejado del esfuerzo!!!
Pero sobre todo, no te fies de los médicos, engañan a la gente con el Covis, debes ponerte 1 vacuna mensual (dos mejor que una), y doble bozal.



Por el contario @antonio estrada basa su visión en el CONOCIMIENTO DE LA CIENCIA Y LA BIOLOGIA NO SUPLANTADA, y por eso dice esas cosas tan raras.




Un saludo.


----------



## nief (3 Jun 2021)

.


----------



## sada (4 Jun 2021)

Trinitario dijo:


> La respuesta corta:
> Con una analítica!
> 
> A) La respuesta más larga:
> ...



muy interesante esto que aportas.
Nunca había oído antes hablar de este doctor, ni de la aromatasa etc
según el método Observacional que propone el doctor La Rosa, en mi caso el problema está en muslos y caderas y según él debería suplementar con Diindolylmetano. pues bien difícil encontrarlo en españa, los laboratorios son extranjeros. Al final lo encontré en boteprote en valencia. Voy a probar a ver. Nunca había oído hablar de este suplemento... bueno ni yo ni los sitios a los que llamé.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Pero esto no es nada nuevo. Se lleva decadas hablando de que tanto carbohidrato y azúcar es una mierda y el problema de casi cualquier enfermedad. Suprimir al 100% el pan me parece una gilipollez. Comer poco, ok. Ya está. Azúcar igualmente. Vaya vida de mierda si tienes que andar evitando al 100% algo.



Intenta comer "poco" y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Ponix (5 Jun 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Intenta comer "poco" y nos lo cuentas.



Yo antes me comía baggetes enteras prácticamente al día. Ya no. Como un poco de pan al día, alguno de espelta o de maiz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2021)

Ponix dijo:


> Yo antes me comía baggetes enteras prácticamente al día. Ya no. Como un poco de pan al día, alguno de espelta o de maiz.



Y con eso has conseguido estar en un normopeso? 

Pd. Ojo que no digo que no sea posible, si no estas en el supuesto del hilo (titulo) claro que es posible.


----------



## Gort (5 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues tras más de año y medio siguiendo una dieta baja en carbohidratos y alta en grasas buenas, con ayuno intermitente (aunque llevo un par de meses sin ayunar más de 14 horas seguidas), por cuestiones que no vienen al caso, me han tomado la tensión arterial y me ha dado 14 8, que según me han dicho es bastante bueno. También tenía en ese momento 65 pulsaciones (no llevo aparatos de esos que te miden las constantes vitales ya que me ponen nerviosa), lo cual tampoco está mal.

El lunes me toman muestra de sangre para analítica, me medirán el colesterol y la glucosa entre otros marcadores. Ya contaré por aquí los resultados.


----------



## harto752 (5 Jun 2021)

Ta


sada dijo:


> muy interesante esto que aportas.
> Nunca había oído antes hablar de este doctor, ni de la aromatasa etc
> según el método Observacional que propone el doctor La Rosa, en mi caso el problema está en muslos y caderas y según él debería suplementar con Diindolylmetano. pues bien difícil encontrarlo en españa, los laboratorios son extranjeros. Al final lo encontré en boteprote en valencia. Voy a probar a ver. Nunca había oído hablar de este suplemento... bueno ni yo ni los sitios a los que llamé.



Si el objetivo es bajar estrogenos de forma natural también te vale el indole 3 carbinol (i3c) yo utilizo el método de las analíticas y efectivamente tenía algo elevado el 17 beta- estradiol, por encima de rango, concretamente el límite superior es 40 y yo lo tenía en 49 tras unos meses suplementando lo he colocado en 29, el i3c es más económico que el dim.


----------



## harto752 (5 Jun 2021)

Diferencias entre el Dim y el i3c 






Which Is Best? Indole-3-Carbinol Vs. DIM - Life Extension


Indole-3-carbinol is a phytochemical found in cruciferous vegetables such as cabbage.




www.lifeextension.com





Hace lo que el tamoxifeno,clomifeno o exemestano de forma natural, es reducir estrogenos y a mi me ha funcionado el i3c.


----------



## sada (7 Jun 2021)

harto752 dijo:


> Ta
> 
> Si el objetivo es bajar estrogenos de forma natural también te vale el indole 3 carbinol (i3c) yo utilizo el método de las analíticas y efectivamente tenía algo elevado el 17 beta- estradiol, por encima de rango, concretamente el límite superior es 40 y yo lo tenía en 49 tras unos meses suplementando lo he colocado en 29, el i3c es más económico que el dim.



Si aparentemente son similares la verdad es que desconocía el i3C y supongo que sería más fácil de conseguir en España pero bueno de momento como ya he comprado el DIM 
de todas formas casi todas las mujeres acumulamos más en la zona de la cadera no sé si todas tenemos que ver con la hormona esa


----------



## nief (7 Jun 2021)

Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com







Boh butirato =cetonas -》molecula q oh sorpresa!! Actuaa sobre las rutas metabomicas antienvejecimiento y anti inflamacion


El articulo del año en mi opinion

Nada de tomar medicamentos con efectos secundarios aun no conocidos


Dieta keto o ayuno intermitente para tener valores elevados de cetonas en sangre. Esa es la solucion

Increible lo simple. En el articulo lo flipan


----------



## Carles Lòpes (8 Jun 2021)

Las asesoras de Iglesias se libran de "los lunes sin carne" que impulsa Podemos - Lo País


El vicepresidente del Gobierno y líder de Unidas Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha conseguido por iniciativa propia que sus asesoras se libren de una medida con la que pretenden reducir el consumo de carne, que actualmente está muy por encima de lo que recomiendan la mayoría (por no decir todos) de...




lopais.net


----------



## Ververemos (8 Jun 2021)

Carles Lòpes dijo:


> Las asesoras de Iglesias se libran de "los lunes sin carne" que impulsa Podemos - Lo País
> 
> 
> El vicepresidente del Gobierno y líder de Unidas Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha conseguido por iniciativa propia que sus asesoras se libren de una medida con la que pretenden reducir el consumo de carne, que actualmente está muy por encima de lo que recomiendan la mayoría (por no decir todos) de...
> ...



Vuelve la cuaresma


----------



## Gort (8 Jun 2021)

Mi cena de esta noche, a las 19 horas:

-Un aguacate troceado, unas cuantas aceitunas negras, un huevo cocido, AOVE y vinagre de sidra de manzana.
-Una taza de caldo de pollo con dos cacitos de péptidos de colágeno (20 g. de colágeno y 18 g. de proteínas).
-Un puñado de nueces.

Suplementos que tomo a diario (lo pongo por si alguien siente curiosidad o quiere comentarme algo, en absoluto estoy recomendándolo a nadie):
- Multivitaminas para mujeres 50+ (1 pastilla)
- Luteína 40 mg (1 cápsula).
- Resveratrol (1 cápsula).
- Vitamina D3 (4000 UI) 1 cápsula.
- Omega 3 500 DHA/250 EPA (2 cápsulas)
- Citrato de magnesio (2 pastillas - 400 mg)

Con el citrato de magnesio noto que me da ganas de dormir todo el día. No es cansancio, es una agradable sensación relajante. Duermo estupendamente por las noches.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Jun 2021)

Lo han conseguido!! Nueve consejos para adelgazar 4kg y NO MENCIONAN EL AZÚCAR

Eso sí, recomiendan no comer harinas refinadas/pan blanco y cuidadín con las frutas, que contienen mucho azúcar. Y cómo no el primer punto el bak6ance de calorías.

Y digo yo, no estará este informe financiado por la industria azucarera?











Cómo adelgazar 4 kilos lo más rápido posible: pasos a seguir


Adelgazar no es tan complicado como crees. Y perder muchos kilos en poco tiempo, y de forma sana, tampoco. A veces solo es cuestión de seguir los




www.vozpopuli.com




..


----------



## nief (14 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo han conseguido!! Nueve consejos para adelgazar 4kg y NO MENCIONAN EL AZÚCAR
> 
> Eso sí, recomiendan no comer harinas refinadas/pan blanco y cuidadín con las frutas, que contienen mucho azúcar. Y cómo no el primer punto el bak6ance de calorías.
> 
> ...






Y que me decis de las nuevas modas

del zero azucares añadidos
0% MG y 0% azucares
Alto en proteinas. Que luego es alto en todo tipo de mierdas

Lo que sea para venderte procesados mas ultraproceaados aun


----------



## Cruzado (14 Jun 2021)

Y resecto a peso ( no digo salud), los refescos 0% estio cola 0, gaseosa etc ...en principio te puedes poner ciego y perder peso, o cual es la razon por las que bebidas del 4kcal 100mg hacen que no pierdas peso?

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (15 Jun 2021)

Los simpson, esos grandes visionarios 
el azucar es el caballo blanco de las drogas. Mucho mas adictivo que cualquiera de las drogas 
Pero es tan dificil renunciar a algo tan rico verdad? 
Springfield sin azucar - Los Simpson - Bing video
Pues el azucar mata 
Ashtar


----------



## Ververemos (15 Jun 2021)

Si al parecer el sabor dulce hace subir la insulina o algo.No me hagas mucho caso


----------



## walda (15 Jun 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Si al parecer el sabor dulce hace subir la insulina o algo.No me hagas mucho caso



Así es. Se libera insulina por parte del páncreas y para la lipolisis, es decir la quema de grasa


----------



## Gort (16 Jun 2021)

Bueno, sé que este hilo trata sobre adelgazar ingiriendo menos azúcares y harinas, pero tras tantos temas colaterales tratados aquí durante tantos años, yo lo tomo como un preciadísimo consultorio sobre salud y hábitos de vida saludables. Hace unos días dije que traería mi analítica de sangre con el afán de analizar mis datos sobre glucosa y colesterol tras más de año y medio de estilo de vida _low carb_ combinado con ayuno intermitente y reduciendo mucho la ingesta de azúcares y harinas.

Tuve que acudir a mi médico porque llevaba casi 3 semanas tosiendo un poco, algo insólito en mí agarrarme un catarro a finales de primavera así que pedí cita urgente. Me hicieron PCR: negativa. La placa de mis pulmones ha dado un "foco de infiltración dudoso" en mi pulmón derecho que mi médico no ha dudado un segundo en diagnosticar como neumonía. Aún no tiene mi analítica de sangre.

A lo que iba, mi neumonía está cursando de manera leve hasta ahora: nada de fiebre, una leve tos seca, algo de cansancio y eso es todo. Me han recetado 1g de amoxicilina cada 8 horas, prednisona 30 mg (1 cada 24 horas), y 2 inhalaciones de budesónida cada 12 horas. Me pregunto si hubiera llevado una dieta tradicional rica en carbohidratos y azúcares, es decir, proinflamatoria, cómo habría cursado esta neumonía en mi organismo de 52 años. Aún no canto victoria porque estas cosas se pueden complicar, pero lo cierto es que lo pasé muchísimo peor hace 3 años con la mononucleosis.

Sólo quería plantear esta cuestión sobre la relación entre el grado de virulencia en la sintomatología de ciertas enfermedades comunes y la dieta, aunque supongo que pasar una enfermedad de manera más o menos grave depende también de otros factores, quizá incluso genéticos.


----------



## Gort (16 Jun 2021)

Hace 122 años en la playa: no se ve a nadie gordo ni obeso.


----------



## Ververemos (16 Jun 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, sé que este hilo trata sobre adelgazar ingiriendo menos azúcares y harinas, pero tras tantos temas colaterales tratados aquí durante tantos años, yo lo tomo como un preciadísimo consultorio sobre salud y hábitos de vida saludables. Hace unos días dije que traería mi analítica de sangre con el afán de analizar mis datos sobre glucosa y colesterol tras más de año y medio de estilo de vida _low carb_ combinado con ayuno intermitente y reduciendo mucho la ingesta de azúcares y harinas.
> 
> Tuve que acudir a mi médico porque llevaba casi 3 semanas tosiendo un poco, algo insólito en mí agarrarme un catarro a finales de primavera así que pedí cita urgente. Me hicieron PCR: negativa. La placa de mis pulmones ha dado un "foco de infiltración dudoso" en mi pulmón derecho que mi médico no ha dudado un segundo en diagnosticar como neumonía. Aún no tiene mi analítica de sangre.
> 
> ...



Animo Gort.
Yo esta temporada me he pegado chutes de vitamina D cada vez que notaba algún proceso catarral o gripal - así anárquicamente.No al primer síntoma, que de ese normalmente ni te enteras, sino al notar que iba a más o que empezaba a ser incómodo. Unas tres o cuatro veces, a lo largo de 2020 2021. Tuve una gripe fuerte y rara en Navidades 2020, rara porque me daba una tos horrorosa de oír, pero que no dolía. Resumiendo, compré en Amazon unas gotas de vitD súper concentradas, cada gota son 10.000 unidades. En seguída se nota, al día siguiente ya hasta tienes mejor color.
Me he planteado, como tú, la influencia de la dieta (aquellas Navidades me había inflado a dulces, por recaídas que he tenido de ansia de azúcar, ahora ya casi no me dan).


----------



## Gort (17 Jun 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Animo Gort.
> Yo esta temporada me he pegado chutes de vitamina D cada vez que notaba algún proceso catarral o gripal - así anárquicamente.No al primer síntoma, que de ese normalmente ni te enteras, sino al notar que iba a más o que empezaba a ser incómodo. Unas tres o cuatro veces, a lo largo de 2020 2021. Tuve una gripe fuerte y rara en Navidades 2020, rara porque me daba una tos horrorosa de oír, pero que no dolía. Resumiendo, compré en Amazon unas gotas de vitD súper concentradas, cada gota son 10.000 unidades. En seguída se nota, al día siguiente ya hasta tienes mejor color.
> Me he planteado, como tú, la influencia de la dieta (aquellas Navidades me había inflado a dulces, por recaídas que he tenido de ansia de azúcar, ahora ya casi no me dan).



¡Muchas gracias por los ánimos y por el consejo, Ververemos!

Llevo casi dos meses tomando 4000 unidades diarias de D3, no me ha evitado coger neumonía, pero quizás, junto al estilo de vida bajo en carbos, sí evita que esté cursando de manera virulenta o que se complique. No paro de darle vueltas tampoco al verdadero estado de mis defensas: yo soy de esas personas que han cogido gripe un par de veces en la vida y un catarro siempre ha sido algo excepcional en mí, por eso acudí al médico cuando esta tos tan rara y persistente a estas alturas del año ya duraba mucho. Ella me dijo que, probablemente, he cogido frío en estas fechas de tanta diferencia térmica entre el día y la noche (aquí, en la montaña). Seguramente, ir cumpliendo años también cuenta en esto de ser algo más proclives a enfermar.

En fin, no me cabe duda de que una dieta y un estilo de vida saludable así como estar en un peso correcto ayudan mucho a pasar enfermedades de manera más liviana. Esto es lo que quería traer aquí a colación.


----------



## Mephistos (23 Jun 2021)

Quiero aportar mi granito de arena:
Yo siempre he sido un tipo delgado y he comido lo que me ha dado la gana. Hasta este año, que ha sido el primero en mi vida que he engordado. Así que he estado estos últimos 14 días comiendo sin pan, sin arroz, sin patatas y sin dulces. Sin exagerar, si algún día tenía un evento familiar o algo, he transgredido algo las normas, pero en la mayoría de comidas he cumplido. Pues he perdido 5 kilos. Si lo extrapolamos a 1 mes, eso serían 10 kilos/mes. Sobra decir que voy a completar el mes, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jun 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, sé que este hilo trata sobre adelgazar ingiriendo menos azúcares y harinas, pero tras tantos temas colaterales tratados aquí durante tantos años, yo lo tomo como un preciadísimo consultorio sobre salud y hábitos de vida saludables. Hace unos días dije que traería mi analítica de sangre con el afán de analizar mis datos sobre glucosa y colesterol tras más de año y medio de estilo de vida _low carb_ combinado con ayuno intermitente y reduciendo mucho la ingesta de azúcares y harinas.
> 
> Tuve que acudir a mi médico porque llevaba casi 3 semanas tosiendo un poco, algo insólito en mí agarrarme un catarro a finales de primavera así que pedí cita urgente. Me hicieron PCR: negativa. La placa de mis pulmones ha dado un "foco de infiltración dudoso" en mi pulmón derecho que mi médico no ha dudado un segundo en diagnosticar como neumonía. Aún no tiene mi analítica de sangre.
> 
> ...



Yo me pase meses con una muela rota y una infeccion, pero como no era de morirse el dolor iba pasando con medio ibuprofeno de vez en cuando.

Seis años que llega el invierno y rodeado de gente con trancazos en mi familia me acaban pasando el bicho y los sintomas leves duran 24 h, luego una semana cuatro mocos y se fini.

Mujer de mi familia todos los inviernos no falla su dosis de antibioticos a veces dos, de los trancazos que se pillaba. Este ultimo año aparto las harinas de su dieta y es el primero que no ha visitado al medico ni ha tomado antibioticos.

Hasta mi experiencia todo cursa mas leve y pasa rapido.

Pd. Una PCR, en serio?


----------



## Gort (25 Jun 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo me pase meses con una muela rota y una infeccion, pero como no era de morirse el dolor iba pasando con medio ibuprofeno de vez en cuando.
> 
> Seis años que llega el invierno y rodeado de gente con trancazos en mi familia me acaban pasando el bicho y los sintomas leves duran 24 h, luego una semana cuatro mocos y se fini.
> 
> ...



Jajaja ... Karlos, es que una vez entras al hospital, no te dan a elegir. Te ven tosiendo y ¡hala! PCR al canto. Me preguntaron si estaba "vacunada" y, al menos, no pusieron caras raras ni comentaron nada cuando les dije que no. Pero eso sí, toma PCR con médico y enfermeras vestidos de astronauta a mi alrededor.

Desde luego, estoy convencida de que llevar un régimen alimenticio antiinflamatorio ayuda mucho a sanar las infecciones ya que los órganos afectados no se inflaman más de lo debido. He pasado esta neumonía sin enterarme apenas. Y, ojo, que una neumonía no es para tomársela a broma. También estoy convencida de que no tomar "alimentos" proinflamatorios está detrás de que no haya vuelto a sufrir migrañas. La migraña aparece cuando se inflama un nervio detrás del globo ocular. Si no hay inflamación, no hay dolor. Y eso que dicen que las migrañas son crónicas, pues yo llevo casi 2 años sin sufrirlas después de décadas padeciéndolas a razón de 1 cada semana. Y es un dolor incapacitante que a veces no se iba ni con ibuprofeno de 600mg.

Hace 3 años, se me juntó una gripe chunga con mononucleosis y lo pasé fatal. Nunca he tomado muchas harinas/pasta pero sí tomaba dulces casi todos los días. Lo cierto es que ese sufrimiento me transformó y me hizo buscar una manera de no volver a pasarlo mal y ahí fue donde empecé a llevar una dieta antiinflamatoria. Leeros ha sido de gran ayuda y orientación para mí y nunca os lo agradeceré lo suficiente.


----------



## Hemosvenido (25 Jun 2021)

Qué alimentos consumís así por regla general? No tomáis pan por las mañanas? En qué consisten vuestras meriendas o cenas?


----------



## nief (25 Jun 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Qué alimentos consumís así por regla general? No tomáis pan por las mañanas? En qué consisten vuestras meriendas o cenas?



Yo no desayuno mas q un cafe
Pico algo a mediodia
Y luego cena bien. Algo preparado.
Pescado
Carne
Huevos
Ensalada etc

No meriendo

Si estoy de viaje me adapto pero suele ser misma rutina. Una comida liviana otra preparada y cafe desayuno

Mas es mucha comida

Algunos dias no como si no tengo hambre


----------



## Ververemos (5 Jul 2021)

¿Teneis opinion o argumentos en relacion con las dietas disociativas? 

Estaba leyendo hilos de lo de la Raffaella... 
En uno de ellos se comentaba que seguia una dieta, me puse a buscar y encontré "la dieta bautizada como "Rafaella Carrá", que consiste en que puedes comer cuanto quieras, siempre y cuando no mezcles hidratos de carbono y proteínas y que la fruta la ingieras como mínimo dos horas antes o después de cada comida." 

Mas de una vez me he preguntado por esto de las dietas disociativas, si tendrán algo o nada de cierto.

Ahora ya no tanto, pero antes me gustaba tomar aceite de coco y miel, a partes iguales. Por ejemplo, una cucharada de cada, todo junto, usando alguna miel de estas crudas. 

Por lo general veo la recomendacion de juntar proteina y grasa, eso si. O el todo junto, vaya, como que en general es una tonteria disociar.


----------



## Ververemos (5 Jul 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Qué alimentos consumís así por regla general? No tomáis pan por las mañanas? En qué consisten vuestras meriendas o cenas?



Yo pan cero. Casi cero siendo exactos. 
Desayuno cafe, tengo el estomago cerrado por las mañanas. Merienda, cero tambien salvo que como muchas veces ceno pronto, es merienda~cena. 
Luego pues algo de fruta, algo de verdura y aumentando poco a poco carne y pescado que veo que es lo que mas alegría me da, aunque sea poco ortodoxo en estos tiempos que corren. 

Saludos


----------



## nief (5 Jul 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> ¿Teneis opinion o argumentos en relacion con las dietas disociativas?
> 
> Estaba leyendo hilos de lo de la Raffaella...
> En uno de ellos se comentaba que seguia una dieta, me puse a buscar y encontré "la dieta bautizada como "Rafaella Carrá", que consiste en que puedes comer cuanto quieras, siempre y cuando no mezcles hidratos de carbono y proteínas y que la fruta la ingieras como mínimo dos horas antes o después de cada comida."
> ...




El gran David Sinclair, tras haber hecho mogollon de experimentos, comenta que lo importante en si no es que comes sino cuando lo comes (en relacion a la longevidad). Aboga por el OMAD. Comer una vez al dia vamos.
Tambien comenta poca carne y casi nada de azucar. Pero lo comenta en los datos que ha visto en el laboratorio.

En nature tambien ha salido un estudio (link mas arriba), en mi opinion lo mas brutal que he visto, donde los datos indican que el BOH butirate (cetonas en sangre que tienes cuando estas en cetosis) atacan las 5 rutas metabolicas mas importantes de cara a mejor salud y longevidad reduciendo tanto la inflamacion como la regeneracion/no envejecimiento reduciendo muchisimo la senescencia = celulas que segregan mierda (como tumorales pero que no se reproducen.. pero tampoco se mueren)





Aqui el articulo:









Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com





Estoy abierto a comentarlo porque lo que ahi se comenta es de mucho mucho mucho calado.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (5 Jul 2021)

Tirando del abstract del articulo, a modo resumen:


Dietary modulation can increase and maintain circulating ketone bodies, especially β-hydroxybutyrate (β-HB), which is one of the most abundant ketone bodies in human circulation. Increased β-HB has been reported to prevent or improve the symptoms of various age-associated diseases. Indeed, numerous studies have reported that a ketogenic diet or ketone ester administration alleviates symptoms of neurodegenerative diseases, cardiovascular diseases, and cancers. 
Considering the potential of β-HB and the intriguing data emerging from in vivo and in vitro experiments as well as clinical trials, this therapeutic area is worthy of attention. 

Me gustaria que gente en este hilo que pueda revisar el articulo diese su opinion. Yo llevo 2 meses revisando datos al respecto de este estudio (es muy nuevo) y aun sigo impactado.

Viene a decir que estar en cetosis es el mejor tratamiento (pues implica no tomar nada ya que se basa en un proceso propio del cuerpo) para maximizar la longevidad y salud. En vez de tomar 4 o 5 drogas experimentales un proceso natural ataca todas a la vez sin efectos secundarios. En el articulo se les ve que estan aun en shock con el descubrimiento, no lo entienden del todo bien pero encarecen su investigacion por la enorme relevancia.

saludos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Tirando del abstract del articulo, a modo resumen:
> 
> 
> Dietary modulation can increase and maintain circulating ketone bodies, especially β-hydroxybutyrate (β-HB), which is one of the most abundant ketone bodies in human circulation. Increased β-HB has been reported to prevent or improve the symptoms of various age-associated diseases. Indeed, numerous studies have reported that a ketogenic diet or ketone ester administration alleviates symptoms of neurodegenerative diseases, cardiovascular diseases, and cancers.
> ...



quién iba a decir que EL AYUNO (practicado en todas las tradiciones médico-religiosas desde hace miles de años) era una herramienta terapéutica

IMPOSIPLA.


----------



## nief (6 Jul 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> quién iba a decir que EL AYUNO (practicado en todas las tradiciones médico-religiosas desde hace miles de años) era una herramienta terapéutica
> 
> IMPOSIPLA.



Si. Curioso

Ojo q al final el ayuno en si mismo posibilita al cuerpo entrar en cetosis e inundarlo de boh butirato y recibir sus beneficios

Si me apuras el ramadan es al final un periodo de regeneracion. Curioso

De ahi tambien las dietas q imitan el ayuno. El omad


Quiero seguir insistiendo en lo importante del boh butirato

Los efectos al final son acumulativos pero no hace falta estar 100% del tiempo en cetosis pero si vienes de una mala vida pues a mas mejor

Si quereis discutimos los distintos efectos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Si. Curioso
> 
> Ojo q al final el ayuno en si mismobposibilita al cuerpo entrar en cetosis e inundarlo de boh butirato y recibir sus beneficios
> 
> ...



NO.

hay que comer seis veces al día por lo menos y sin nada de grasa

ME LO HA DICHO LA TELE, EL GOBIERNO, EL MÉDICO Y LA OMSSS


----------



## MaGiVer (7 Jul 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> NO.
> 
> hay que comer seis veces al día por lo menos y sin nada de grasa
> 
> ME LO HA DICHO LA TELE, EL GOBIERNO, EL MÉDICO Y LA OMSSS








*Tema mítico* : - Recordatorio diario para los NPC de la OMS: "Si quieres ESTAR SANO, haz lo CONTRARIO de lo que DIGAN la ONU y la OMS"


Mantente obeso te lo dice la OMS, bajo juramento hipocratico y todo.. Los burócratas de la OMS son médicos en la misma medida en que nuestros ministros de Sanidad y lo más probable es que ni hayan oído de Hipócrates, ni quieran saber de él.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## piru (8 Jul 2021)

Cuando se tiene reflujo lo primero que hay que mirar es el estado físico de la fontanería afectada, ¿Te hicieron una gastroscopia antes de recetarte la medicación?


----------



## nief (8 Jul 2021)

Si. Algo pasa q o bien estomago o bilis no procesan grasas que es para lo q estamos diseñados

Apesta a vesicula atascada

No mediques busca la causa

Saludos


----------



## Timekiller (8 Jul 2021)

Yo he probado el OMAD, una comida al día. En la práctica, si se sigue de forma continuada, me parece una dieta hipocalórica (no me gusta el término pero para entendernos). A los pocos días noto que mi rendimiento en el gimnasio baja. Llevo mejor un ayuno intermitente 16/8 donde puedo hacer tres comidas y comer lo suficiente. Eso sí el ayuno intermitente es muy cómodo.

Pero si queremos obtener los beneficios del ayuno (autofagia) hay que alargarlo el ayuno, a 36 horas o más. Idealmente el día anterior hay que evitar los hidratos para entrar en cetosis antes. Por tanto creo que es mejor un ayuno largo de vez en cuando que varios cortos continuados.

El ayuno máximo que he probado fue de cinco días. Los dos primeros días bien, el tercero mal (es el día de adaptación), el cuarto bien pero el quinto otra vez mal así que "desayuné". Que fue mal significa que notaba palpitaciones, sobre todo por las noches. Y eso a pesar de tomar algo de sal (sodio y potasio) con el agua. Quizás debí beber más agua. No sé.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (10 Jul 2021)

Estoy acabando la operación bikini, las lorcillas del confinamiento (nada serio, unos 5 kg) no salían pese a hacer ejercicio, y me puse a dieta, la de la doctora de cabecera, es una dieta clásica de 1500 calorías. Cambiando el pan blanco, patatas, arroz... vaya lo de siempre, por sus versiones integrales, evitar el azúcar, alcohol, moverse más y medir las cantidades funciona. Voy perdiendo unos 750 g por semana y ya me queda poco. Pero tengo claro que el azúcar y los hidratos causan adicción, los primeros días me mareaba y me moría por un paquete de patatas fritas, en cambio ahora me siento muy bien y como lo mismo. Además el cuerpo siempre tarda en empezar a reaccionar y es el periodo más duro, porque no ves el resultado de tanto esfuerzo, pero en unos días (unos 10 en mi caso, depende de la persona), los kilos se van uno detrás de otro y compensan lo que no se pierde esos primeros días.

Ánimo, vale la pena


----------



## Indignado (11 Jul 2021)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Estoy acabando la operación bikini, las lorcillas del confinamiento (nada serio, unos 5 kg) no salían pese a hacer ejercicio, y me puse a dieta, la de la doctora de cabecera, es una dieta clásica de 1500 calorías. *Cambiando el pan blanco, patatas, arroz... vaya lo de siempre, por sus versiones integrales, *evitar el azúcar, alcohol, moverse más y medir las cantidades funciona. Voy perdiendo unos 750 g por semana y ya me queda poco. Pero tengo claro que el azúcar y los hidratos causan adicción, los primeros días me mareaba y me moría por un paquete de patatas fritas, en cambio ahora me siento muy bien y como lo mismo. Además el cuerpo siempre tarda en empezar a reaccionar y es el periodo más duro, porque no ves el resultado de tanto esfuerzo, pero en unos días (unos 10 en mi caso, depende de la persona), los kilos se van uno detrás de otro y compensan lo que no se pierde esos primeros días.
> 
> Ánimo, vale la pena



El pan integral que puedes encontrar en la mayoría de tiendas es pan hecho con harina refinada y un poco de harina integral ( un 5% aprox)

Ya que te has puesto déjalo incluso en su supuesta versión integral


----------



## Kadessa (13 Jul 2021)

¡Vuelvo al hilo a actualizar un poco!

Resumen previo: 

Tres años de curro sentada más el arresto domiciliario del año pasado me habían hecho pasar de mis normales 52kg a 59 y pico, diciendo la maléfica báscula que estaba en un 29% de grasa. El 1 de marzo empiezo dieta keto estricta sin restricción calorica + deporte. 

Un par de semanas de calentamiento con yoga y aerobico. Siguiente mes y medio, HIIT y Body Pump. En body pump llego rápido al límite (5 minutos el mismo grupo muscular con mucho peso... Tocas techo rápido). 

A finales de abril empiezo a meter musculación, me hago con un par de discos de 10kg y un par de 20kg y empiezo a hacer peso muerto, empujes de cadera, sentadillas etc y evoluciona rapidísimo. 

Actualidad: 

Entreno 5-6 días a la semana básicamente pesas y algún entreno corto de HIIT una o dos veces como mucho. Gracias a la dieta tengo mucha energía y no me dan bajones después de entrenar ni después comer como me pasaba antes, ni tengo ansiedad por comer. De hecho tengo que obligarme a comer tras el entreno y también el a merendar o estaría siempre en déficit calorico y no me interesa al estar entrenando tanto. 

Ahora ya no hago una dieta keto estricta, desde hace un mes simplemente llevo una dieta baja en HC pero sin tener en cuenta el límite de la dieta keto... Algunos días 30gr, otros probablemente rondando los 80gr. Eso sí, cero azúcar, cero arroz, cero patatas, y cero harina (excepto un par de veces que la sociedad me ha llevado a pizzerias). 

Según la misma báscula ya estoy en un 23% de grasa corporal. Diría que con un 3-4% menos estará perfecto. Supongo que otro par de meses...


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Jul 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> ¡Vuelvo al hilo a actualizar un poco!
> 
> Resumen previo:
> 
> ...



Aviso para barcos pesqueros y de cabotaje: la respuesta del cuerpo al estímulo no es lineal, sino asintótica.

Quiero decir que para una combinación dada de dieta, actividad física, etc. hay una configuración corporal de equilibrio a la que se tiende. Cuanto más lejos estés del punto de equilibrio, más rápido te acercas. Cuanto más cerca estés, más despacio van los cambios. Y cuando ya has llegado al punto de equilibrio no vas a seguir progresando a menos que metas nuevos estímulos.

Además, ten en cuenta que el cuerpo (sano) tiende a deshacerse primero de lo que le sobra, por lo que las estrategias que funcionan cuando tienes sobrepeso pueden dejar de funcionar cuando tienes un peso saludable y quieres adentrarte en el rango, digamos, atlético. Por eso a los obsesos de la grasa corporal de un solo dígito no les cuadra (ni les funciona) lo que les contamos que sirve para deshacerse del exceso de grasa, y viceversa. 

Te lo digo porque para una mujer en edad reproductiva un 23% de grasa está en el centro del rango saludable, y bajar del 20% ya va siendo empujar contra lo natural. Puede que tengas que hacer más (y no necesariamente más de lo mismo) si quieres alcanzar tu objetivo, y es muy posible que te lleve más de lo que esperabas.


----------



## Kadessa (14 Jul 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aviso para barcos pesqueros y de cabotaje: la respuesta del cuerpo al estímulo no es lineal, sino asintótica.
> 
> Quiero decir que para una combinación dada de dieta, actividad física, etc. hay una configuración corporal de equilibrio a la que se tiende. Cuanto más lejos estés del punto de equilibrio, más rápido te acercas. Cuanto más cerca estés, más despacio van los cambios. Y cuando ya has llegado al punto de equilibrio no vas a seguir progresando a menos que metas nuevos estímulos.
> 
> ...



Mi intención no es bajar la grasa simplemente bajando peso. El porcentaje de grasa corporal también va a descender si aumenta mi masa muscular, que es más bien donde estoy ahora. De hecho dudo que baje de peso, probablemente acabe pesando más que ahora en unos meses...

Para aumentar masa muscular no puedes hacer todo el tiempo lo mismo, hay que ir subiendo peso como ya sabemos (volumen) en los ejercicios y ahí si tengo bastante margen todavía ya que nunca había entrenado de esta forma.

Mi evolución actual (2,5meses):

Inicio pesas finales de abril:
Peso muerto rumano 3x10 (36kg)
Peso muerto convencional 3x1 (51kg)
Sentadillas 3x12 (30kg)
Hip thrusts 3x12 (36kg)
Sentadilla Búlgara 3x10 (8kg)

Julio:
Peso muerto rumano 4x12 (51kg)
Peso muerto convencional 4x1 (69kg)
Sentadillas 3x12 (48kg)
Hip thrust 4x14 (81kg)
Sentadilla Búlgara 3x10 (24kg)

También hago y avanzo en tren superior pero me centro menos. No tengo intención de levantar 50kg en press de banca. Ya puedo hacer 1 chin up en barra sin asistencia, cosa que no había hecho nunca! 

A ver que tal en otro par de meses!


----------



## Hemosvenido (15 Jul 2021)

Me interesa


----------



## Gort (17 Jul 2021)

He descubierto el mutabal, que es un plato (parecido al humus de garbanzos) a base de berenjena asada (75%), sal, concentrado de limón, tahini (pasta de semillas de sésamo), agua, aceite de oliva virgen extra (3%), zumo de limón, ajo en polvo, cebolla en polvo y sal. No lleva nada más.

¡Está delicioso! Quizás, la única pega que tiene es que lleve aceite de girasol, aunque lo habrían puesto en la lista de ingredientes. Lo encontré en la sección de refrigerados de un hipermercado.


----------



## Ververemos (17 Jul 2021)

Yo no tengo experiencia con ese tipo de test - solo tengo entendido que hay niveles, o sea, además de la celiaquia propiamente dicha hay lo que llaman "sensibilidad" al gluten (se experimentan efectos adversos por causa del gluten). Todo un mundo de tests y complejidades celulares y química. Yo haria una ronda por farmacias, igual en alguna te asesoran bien.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Tirando del abstract del articulo, a modo resumen:
> 
> 
> Dietary modulation can increase and maintain circulating ketone bodies, especially β-hydroxybutyrate (β-HB), which is one of the most abundant ketone bodies in human circulation. Increased β-HB has been reported to prevent or improve the symptoms of various age-associated diseases. Indeed, numerous studies have reported that a ketogenic diet or ketone ester administration alleviates symptoms of neurodegenerative diseases, cardiovascular diseases, and cancers.
> ...



entonces al final es lo de toda la vida, comer poco y bien, lo que hacen en general muchos ancianos sanos

el viejo dicho popular *El comer a muchos mata, y la dieta a muchos salva”*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (18 Jul 2021)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> entonces al final es lo de toda la vida, comer poco y bien, lo que hacen en general muchos ancianos sanos
> 
> el viejo dicho popular *El comer a muchos mata, y la dieta a muchos salva”*



no sabes leer. ayunar y comer poco son cosas muy diferentes


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2021)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> entonces al final es lo de toda la vida, comer poco y bien, lo que hacen en general muchos ancianos sanos
> 
> el viejo dicho popular *El comer a muchos mata, y la dieta a muchos salva”*



En este estudio en concreto la conclusion es:

Debes entrar en cetosis, subir las cetonas en sangre, para notar los efectos tan potentes. Al menos de vez en cuando pues mantener cetosis es complicado en una sociedad donde comes continuamente.

Antes era mas facil pues ni comias todos los dias....


P


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Jul 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> no sabes leer. ayunar y comer poco son cosas muy diferentes



pos por tu contundencia pense que a la primera tenias que tener razon, pero por lo visto, la cetosis no necesariamente es el ayuno precisamente, pero no soy experto

pero aqui una definicion de ese termino

¨Sólo de esta forma se logra entrar en un estado de cetosis: reduciendo drásticamente los hidratos de la dieta y compensando las calorías que normalmente ofrecen por grasas y proteínas.¨









Dieta keto: qué es la cetosis y cuáles son los efectos en nuestro cuerpo


Qué es la cetosis y cómo alcanzar ese estado en el cuerpo, Beneficios y perjuicios de la cetosis




www.vitonica.com





el articulo de Nature habla de ketogenic diet

pero a saber.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Jul 2021)

y estoy pensando en la forma que comen algunos ancianos que conozco, que se acercan mucho a ese tipo de dieta, 2 comidas diarias y si acaso una sola fuerte.


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2021)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> y estoy pensando en la forma que comen algunos ancianos que conozco, que se acercan mucho a ese tipo de dieta, 2 comidas diarias y si acaso una sola fuerte.



@lectordelaburbuja Keto es 70% grasa 25% proteina 5% hidratos. Entrar en cetosis que se tarda 2 dias si le metes algo de azucar un dia. es complicadete estar en cetosis ojo.
Muy facil si comes ya poco y ayuno intermitente ojo.

Hay que tener en el rango de 1-4 moles en sangre.

Lo digo por aclarar. 

Otro tema es que uno coma low carb y tal que es lo que yo hago mayormente pero eso no es entrar en cetosis ojo.

Si uno quiere tener estos beneficios (ponte 1 semana al mes o cada 2 meses) implica entrar en cetosis y estar ahi unos dias.

Saludos


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (18 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> @lectordelaburbuja Keto es 70% grasa 25% proteina 5% hidratos. Entrar en cetosis que se tarda 2 dias si le metes algo de azucar un dia. es complicadete estar en cetosis ojo.
> Muy facil si comes ya poco y ayuno intermitente ojo.
> 
> Hay que tener en el rango de 1-4 moles en sangre.
> ...



gracias por la info.


----------



## Kadessa (18 Jul 2021)

Hace unos 5-6 años hice durante casi dos años Bodypump tres o cuatro veces por semana. 
El track de sentadillas son unas 150 sentadillas y las hacía cargando aprox 25kg. Y no era lo único que hacía. 

En menos de 3 meses ahora tengo mejor las piernas que después de los dos años aquellos... Lógicamente entre no hacer nada y hacer 300 sentadillas hay un buen salto! Pero me parece más efectivo usar más peso siempre teniendo cuidado de no lesionarse claro.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (18 Jul 2021)

Hola, estoy estancada y no consigo bajar los 6 últimos kilos para estar en peso, no tomo azúcares ni harinas normalmente, y no consigo vencer la barrera de los últimos 6 kilos, suelo hacer ayunos habitualmente.¿¿ Alguna idea??


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2021)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Hola, estoy estancada y no consigo bajar los 6 últimos kilos para estar en peso, no tomo azúcares ni harinas normalmente, y no consigo vencer la barrera de los últimos 6 kilos, suelo hacer ayunos habitualmente.¿¿ Alguna idea??




Lo primero danos mas datos, tu asumes que necesitas 6 kg menos pero asi sin mas...

A ver lo comentaba smiling jack hace unos post mas arriba. Los ultimos son mas complicados.

Yo te diria que te centrases en tu salud y luego ya iran cayendo los ultimos.

Yo tras 2 años de dieta keto hice, ya lo comente mas arriba, un ajuste adicional que es comer menos. Por que? pues porque tras 40 años comiendo 2 veces al dia (lo que la norma dicta) pase a comer cuando tenia hambre o cuando mi cuerpo lo pedia.

Yo considero que el metabolismo ha aumentado en mi caso, musculatura tambien pero me notaba como que me sobraba comida asi que pase a 3-4 dias a la semana comer solo una vez. La otra comida pues o picaba algo o simplemente un cafe. Escuchando a mi cuerpo.

Hay dias que haces mucha actividad pues al dia siguiente tienes hambre pues como. Que no tengo (ayer a mediodia me meti una churrascada y aun no tengo pizca de hambre) pues no me fuerzo a comer.

Y oiga no solo me encentro mejor en general sino que si he ido bajando un poco de peso. Muy suavemente.


Recordad que 100 gramos de grasa = 900kcal y 100g hidratos 450kcal. ADemas 100 de verduras apenas nada. 

Si estas acostumbrado a fisicamente ingerir un gran volumen de alimentos en una dieta keto eso se reduce brutalmente. Asi luego andas con la panza vacia y apenas nada pesada

Lo que no hago es reducir las calorias todos los dias. 2 dias a la semana suelo hacer las 2 comidas. No dejo que el cuerpo se acostumbre a una ingesta mas baja de alimentos pues es muy sabio y te reduce el gasto y no queremos quedarnos sin fuerzas o pasar frio 


Esto ultimo desde hace unos meses lo cumplo simplemente escuchando al cuerpo. El solito me dice que tiene hambre y luego que no tiene.

Es una reflexion en alto.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (18 Jul 2021)

Mido 1,71, peso 75 kilos, la analíticas bien, el colesterol alto.


----------



## nief (18 Jul 2021)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Mido 1,71, peso 75 kilos, la analíticas bien, el colesterol alto.




Te importaria anexar los datos?

CT
LDL
Trigliceridos
HDL
hemoglobina a1c (si tienes)


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (18 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Te importaria anexar los datos?
> 
> CT
> LDL
> ...


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (18 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Te importaria anexar los datos?
> 
> CT
> LDL
> Trigliceridos


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2021)

Que pruebas habeis hecho vosotros?

En plan, le pasa al comer?

Si no come mejora?

Comiendo solo carnes o grasas tambien le pasa?

Yo haria esas pruebas pues los problemas de reflujo gastrico podrian tener que ver.

Ejemplo

Ayuno vs comer

Y luego comer pues me iria a comer solo carne o pescado (muy poco claro) o verduras o lacteos y ver si hay correlacion.


Por dar algunas ideas.

Saludos


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2021)

Joder todo lo que comentas son hidratos.

Yo hice por eliminacion y vi que el trigo me tocaba los cojones.

Tambien vi que comiendo carne mis digestiones eran fantasticas, no pesadas.

Nada que perder haciendo la prueba.

El estomago humano esta diseñado para consumir mayormente carne (ph muy muy acido).

Que haga la prueba con carne (sin quitar la grasa, carne normal y una cantidad normal 100g o asi) y vais viendo.

En mi caso la combinacion pescado o carne con verduras (sin fibra) perfecto siempre.

saludos.


----------



## El buho pensante (22 Jul 2021)

Yo a ver si me animo de nuevo hoy, por problemas de salud debido a la Covid deje de hacer ayunos intermitentes de 24 horas hace cosa de 1 año. Antes solia hacerlo 1 vez al mes


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2021)

Ya te lo han apuntado pero no descartes el factor psicologico. Todo el miedo que han metido se somatiza y mas si "suponeis" que ha pasado el "virus".

Yo empezaria por apagar la tele, y al minimo sintoma algun paseo tranquilo en horas de menos calor y sin mascarilla. Solo falta que agraves los sintomas respirando mal.

Pd. Supongo que no le darian ningun medicamento raro si lo paso en casa.


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2021)

Que pruebe 1 dia o dos

Luego añades verduras 

Si no es por el pancreas es por el propio estomago


Que haga la prueba y luego ya es decidir q hacer


----------



## Hemosvenido (22 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Joder todo lo que comentas son hidratos.
> 
> Yo hice por eliminacion y vi que el trigo me tocaba los cojones.
> 
> ...



Me ha llamado la atención porque llevo un tiempo atrás que noto justo lo que comentas. Qué notabas con el trigo y los hidratos?

Yo personalmente noto que me cuesta más dormir y estoy más ansioso e irascible. Supongo que tengo que hacer un cambio de paradigma y dejar a un lado tostadas y pasta, no quitarlo por completo pero si reducir bastante su consumo.


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención porque llevo un tiempo atrás que noto justo lo que comentas. Qué notabas con el trigo y los hidratos?
> 
> Yo personalmente noto que me cuesta más dormir y estoy más ansioso e irascible. Supongo que tengo que hacer un cambio de paradigma y dejar a un lado tostadas y pasta, no quitarlo por completo pero si reducir bastante su consumo.



En mi caso molestia indeterminada al comer. Como ardor pinchazos digestion pesada siempre que hacia q me arrepintiese siempre de comer

Probe quitando uno tras otro hasta dar con 2 cosas 

Trigo en cantidades normales. En pequeña cantidad parece q bien
Y fibra

Esas dos

Luego vi que en comidas con mucha carne si la tomo sola la digestión es muy muy agradable o placentera incluso.

Vamos q llevo dos años disfrutando del comer como ya no recordaba

Pienso que en caso de problemas abdominales se deben seguir una tactica de tipo eliminacion

En plan 

O bien ayuno o
Comer carnes sin nada mas 
O lacteos
O verduras sin fibra y luego con fibra
O trigo
O arroz 
O patatas 
O frutas

Porque son los q pueden dar por culo


Yo de la lista vi q 2 eran problematicos y el cambio fue bestial


No dire nada de procesados y aceites vegetales porque asumo q esos ya no estan en la dieta. Si lo estan todo lo dicho antes no sirve para nada

Saludos


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2021)

Detalle importante despues de releer tu post.

Si hay gases y/o reflujo los dos primeros alimentos a evitar son la leche (y lacteos en general) y las legumbres.

Los que hacemos paleo no tenemos ese problema porque esos alimentos estan fuera de la lista. En mi caso si como legumbres esporadicamente y no me dan problemas pero son alimentos a "observar".

Las patatas y el arroz rara vez dan problemas, yo los meto en la lista como casi paleo, y si los consumo habitualmente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Jul 2021)

Tambien te agradezco la mencion y para eso estamos aqui.

Es una verguenza que la diabetes tipo II campe a sus anchas cuando es relativamente facil revertirla sin medicamentos.

Seria interesante que comentases cuando tengas un rato tranquila, los cambios que hiciste en la alimentacion con detalle, y como fueron evolucionando las glicosiladas.

Un saludo y post como los tuyos son los que dan vidilla al hilo.

Pd. Tambien tengo curiosidad en los cambios fisicos sobre el peso, dato importante para el hilo.


----------



## Soufflas (22 Jul 2021)

Hola, llevo tiempo leyendo este hilo sin estar registrado, tengo problemas de sobrepeso y me resulta imposible por muchas dietas que haga.

Entonces eliminar harinas es clave, ¿hidratos cuátnos al día? Nada de arroz ni pan ni patata? Estoy hecho un lío!


----------



## nief (23 Jul 2021)

Soufflas dijo:


> Hola, llevo tiempo leyendo este hilo sin estar registrado, tengo problemas de sobrepeso y me resulta imposible por muchas dietas que haga.
> 
> Entonces eliminar harinas es clave, ¿hidratos cuátnos al día? Nada de arroz ni pan ni patata? Estoy hecho un lío!




Yo si tuviese q empezar plr algo eliminaria por este orden ( de perjudicial)

Procesados y ultraprocesados
Aceites vegetales (vamos solo oliva)
Fruuctosa. Vamos azucar de mesa y fruta. Por la fructosa
Trigo

Arroz y patatas yo los dejaria de ultimos. Por que aunque son azucar no tienen fructosa. 

Low cafb = 100 o 60 gramos de hidratos
Keto= 30 gramos o menos


----------



## Clavisto (23 Jul 2021)

Soufflas dijo:


> Hola, llevo tiempo leyendo este hilo sin estar registrado, tengo problemas de sobrepeso y me resulta imposible por muchas dietas que haga.
> 
> Entonces eliminar harinas es clave, ¿hidratos cuátnos al día? Nada de arroz ni pan ni patata? Estoy hecho un lío!



Empieza por lo básico y luego ya habrá tiempo de ir afinando:

- Reduce paulatinamente la ingesta de harinas (pan, pasta)
- Idem los azúcares

Poco a poco, digamos semana a semana. Si te comes una barra de pan diaria empieza por bajar a tres cuartos; la semana siguiente media, la otra un cuarto y ya estarás cerca del cero y sin la tortura del cuelgue que pueda causarte un cambio radical. Igual con el azúcar.

Y deja desde YA de comer cosas procesadas o envasadas: todo lleva mierda.

Enseguida verás resultados.


----------



## Chulita (24 Jul 2021)

Kadessa dijo:


> ¡Vuelvo al hilo a actualizar un poco!
> 
> Resumen previo:
> 
> ...



Pero si las pizzas es la base del _amago_, donde pivota tu metabolismo forever de pizpireta.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (25 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Te importaria anexar los datos?
> 
> CT
> LDL
> ...



Alguna idea??


----------



## Negacionista (26 Jul 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos los participantes de este hilo y del anterior. Me ha llevado nueve meses terminarlos (sí, me lo he tomado con mucha calma). Tengo 40 años, mido 1,76, a mediados de octubre pesaba 93 kilos; tenía "cara de pan", barriga cervecera, y un culo respingón. 
Con los consejos que fui leyendo en el primer hilo, fui bajando de peso y de grasa poco a poco, y ahora voy por 78 kg. Mi figura está ahora mucho más estilizada. Aún me queda por hacer, lo sé, mi objetivo es llegar a 70, pero sin prisa. 
Esto no lo considero una dieta, sino un estilo de vida, y no lo cambiaré nunca. No paso hambre, duermo mejor, me encuentro más lúcido en el trabajo, ya no tengo migrañas... ojalá lo hubiera descubierto antes. 
Amigos y familiares me tomaban por loco, cuando me vieron en octubre hacer ayunos intermitentes, y no comer pan entre otras cosas. Algunos ya han abierto los ojos, y ya me están pidiendo consejos. 
La primera que se interesó fui mi madre, allá por febrero. Es muy obesa, y siguiendo mis consejos ha pasado de 110 a 92 kg en seis meses. 
En todo este tiempo solo he probado una vez la coca cola, y casi la escupo. Cómo me podía gustar esa cosa tan empalagosa. El pan solo lo pruebo una o dos veces al mes, integral y comprado en una panadería ecológica; media hogaza me cuesta unos 3 euros, la congelo y tengo para varias veces. Regada con mantequilla está de muerte. Y aunque objetivamente me sigue gustando el pan, me puedo pasar semanas sin probarlo y no lo echo de menos. Mi cerebro ya funciona de otro modo, sabe lo que es la comida real y no tiene mono de azúcar o harinas. 
Ahora como más verduras que antes. Frutas más o menos igual, en eso no he cambiado mucho. Ahora selecciono mejor las carnes y pescados que compro, aunque tenga que pagar un poco más (me he vuelto más exigente en la alimentación). He descubierto los aguacates, he retomado el gusto por el bacon, quesos curados, los frutos secos o el yogur griego (ay, y antes tomaba yogures desnatados). Mis cafés ahora son con cacao puro, canela, mantequilla y nata montada sin azúcar... hace años me habría dado arcadas esta mezcla. 
Patatas, arroz o legumbres, cada 15 días más o menos. La pasta no la pruebo (antes era básica en mi dieta) ni nada "light", y sobre todo, he dejado la comida procesada. Ya no compro nada que esté en esa sección del supermercado (que dicho sea de paso, ahora apenas los piso, mucho mejor comprar en fruterías o carnicerías de barrio). 
Y apenas hago ejercicio. No me gusta. Como mucho, un día o dos a la semana hago algunas sentadillas, flexiones o abdominales, no más de 20 minutos en total. Pero andar me encanta, a diario camino dos horas, y los findes en ocasiones hasta cuatro. 
Qué alegría que los bañadores del año pasado se me caigan, y tenga que comprarme otros. En serio, estoy muy agradecido a todos los participantes del hilo. En especial Karlos, Rauxa, Sada, Malditos Bastardos, Smiling... 
Tenía un usuario de hace tiempo, que apenas usaba y cuya contraseña no recuerdo, así que me he registrado solo para soltar todo esto (bueno, y ya de paso para participar en las discusiones del covid 1984, de ahí mi nick) 
un saludo


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Jul 2021)

Negacionista dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos los participantes de este hilo y del anterior. Me ha llevado nueve meses terminarlos (sí, me lo he tomado con mucha calma). Tengo 40 años, mido 1,76, a mediados de octubre pesaba 93 kilos; tenía "cara de pan", barriga cervecera, y un culo respingón.
> Con los consejos que fui leyendo en el primer hilo, fui bajando de peso y de grasa poco a poco, y ahora voy por 78 kg. Mi figura está ahora mucho más estilizada. Aún me queda por hacer, lo sé, mi objetivo es llegar a 70, pero sin prisa.
> Esto no lo considero una dieta, sino un estilo de vida, y no lo cambiaré nunca. No paso hambre, duermo mejor, me encuentro más lúcido en el trabajo, ya no tengo migrañas... ojalá lo hubiera descubierto antes.
> Amigos y familiares me tomaban por loco, cuando me vieron en octubre hacer ayunos intermitentes, y no comer pan entre otras cosas. Algunos ya han abierto los ojos, y ya me están pidiendo consejos.
> ...



Pues enhorabuena por partida doble, por haber recuperado tu salud y por convertirte en un nodo más de esta red, extendiendo el mensaje.
Mención honorífica por lo que has conseguido con tu madre, le estás regalando años de vida, y en general es raro que las madres hagan caso a los hijos ("a tu madre le vas a enseñar a hacer hijos" y eso y tal).


----------



## veraburbu (27 Jul 2021)

Negacionista dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos los participantes de este hilo y del anterior. Me ha llevado nueve meses terminarlos (sí, me lo he tomado con mucha calma). Tengo 40 años, mido 1,76, a mediados de octubre pesaba 93 kilos; tenía "cara de pan", barriga cervecera, y un culo respingón.
> Con los consejos que fui leyendo en el primer hilo, fui bajando de peso y de grasa poco a poco, y ahora voy por 78 kg. Mi figura está ahora mucho más estilizada. Aún me queda por hacer, lo sé, mi objetivo es llegar a 70, pero sin prisa.
> Esto no lo considero una dieta, sino un estilo de vida, y no lo cambiaré nunca. No paso hambre, duermo mejor, me encuentro más lúcido en el trabajo, ya no tengo migrañas... ojalá lo hubiera descubierto antes.
> Amigos y familiares me tomaban por loco, cuando me vieron en octubre hacer ayunos intermitentes, y no comer pan entre otras cosas. Algunos ya han abierto los ojos, y ya me están pidiendo consejos.
> ...



¿También dejaste la cerveza?


----------



## Negacionista (27 Jul 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿También dejaste la cerveza?



hola, no del todo,la tomo esporádicamente. Lo cierto es que socializar los findes de semana es más complicado con este estilo de vida. Suelo tomarme una cerveza si salgo un sábado por la noche, y después una copa de vino (que antes apenas lo probaba, pues me gustaba más la cerveza) y poco más (que recuerde, en estos meses solo he bebido dos copas en un cumpleaños).
De todos modos, nunca he sido de tomar mucho alcohol, salvo en eventos sociales. Sé que si hubiera dejado por completo el alcohol, habría adelgazado más, pero prefiero ir poco a poco, pues para mi esto no tiene fin, no es una dieta con fecha de caducidad.
Po cierto, otra cosa que tomo de vez en cuando es la miel. Recuerdo haber leído discusiones sobre ella en el primer hilo; de vez en cuando la echaba en el café, sobre todo al principio (cuando podía tener mono de dulce) y aún así he adelgazado. Miel comprada a un apicultor, eso si.


----------



## vienedelejos (27 Jul 2021)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿También dejaste la cerveza?



La cerveza, en mi caso, proscrita hace años. Para esas situaciones tienes el vino.

Bien es cierto que, saliendo por ahí, puede ser más complicado. Hay varias opciones:

- Puedes pedir vino blanco a palo seco. Esto, en la mayoría de sitios por tugurio que sea, te traeran un vino que, por malo que lo tengan, lo suelen tener en la nevera (mal hecho pero, para nosotros en este caso, nos juega a favor). Así que se puede tragar más o menos bien. Si entras en tintos o rosados, según como sea el sitio y la época del año, te la juegas pero bien jugada. En sitios que pinten mal ya de entrada o que no conozcamos en absoluto, pedir un vino blanco es una buena solución de compromiso.

- Puedes pedir un vino tinto y, aparte, un agua con gas con hielo y limón. Como dos consumiciones independientes (igual que el que se pide el café solo y, aparte, la copa de coñac). Y luego tu te haces la mezcla a tu aire y bien hecha. Si lo pides ya mezclado, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa. Vendría a ser lo mismo que pedir vino y gaseosa, pero sustituyendo la gaseosa por el agua con gas.

- Obviamente, si estás en un sitio que ya sabes que es decente con el tema vinos, pues ahí miel sobre hojuelas.

- Lo absolutamente ideal es un vino tinto joven con sifón, algún hielo, y unas rodajas o, mejor aún, cortezas de naranja y/o limón. Pero esto, fuera de casa, puede ser hoy día complicado. Cosa que, si se lo hubieras dicho a mi padre, por ejemplo, no se hubiera creído que hasta en el Bar Paco más tirado de España, no le supieran poner un vino con sifón como es debido. Los tiempos han cambiado.


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Jul 2021)

Y cómo se explica por ejemplo en los pueblos, abuelos que han muerto algunos cerca de los cien años, que su base alimentaria era a base de pan y grasas y para desayunar sopas de pan con leche, para merendar sopas de pan con vino y para cenar huevos, embutido y panceta y a esa edad estaban flacos como juncos? 
....


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que lo mas facil y rapido seria empezar reduciendo el consumo de azucares.


----------



## nief (27 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que lo mas facil y rapido seria empezar reduciendo el consumo de azucares.




Como ya puse mas arriba la prioridad para eliminar cosas seria:


1 aceites vegetales que no sean oliva (esto deberia estar siempre fuera de la dieta)
2 todo tipo de ultraprocesados y procesados (esto casi siempre deberia estar fuera)
3 luego vendrian los azucares refinados (azucar blanco vamos) (esto deberias limitarlo en la medida de lo posible
3 trigo refinado/harinas refinadas (ser comedido)

Con esto ya pasas a una vida low carb muy sana muy sana.

Si te quieres ir a keto entonces ya hablamos de palabras mayores (en mi caso lo hago ya por los beneficios a nivel de longevidad y salud -> posteado en el articulo de los efectos del beta hidroxy butirato = ketonas) y toca eliminar:

Patatas
Arroz
Fruta


La razon por la cual no es tan dañino el arroz o patatas, como si el trigo o el azucar , es porque es solo glucosa. Mientras que la fruta y el azucar tienen mucha fructosa que si que dañina de cojones y se metaboliza siempre siempre siempre convirtiendose en grasa de inmediato.

Saludos.


----------



## Negacionista (27 Jul 2021)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Y cómo se explica por ejemplo en los pueblos, abuelos que han muerto algunos cerca de los cien años, que su base alimentaria era a base de pan y grasas y para desayunar sopas de pan con leche, para merendar sopas de pan con vino y para cenar huevos, embutido y panceta y a esa edad estaban flacos como juncos?
> ....



De lo que has comentado, aquí se ha defendido casi todo (grasas, huevos, embutido, panceta), el vino se prefiere a la cerveza, y el pan... si es de pueblo, el de toda la vida, no es tan malo, no hay comparación con el "pan" actual.


----------



## Negacionista (27 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Como ya puse mas arriba la prioridad para eliminar cosas seria:
> 
> 
> 1 aceites vegetales que no sean oliva (esto deberia estar siempre fuera de la dieta)
> ...



¿No comes nada de fruta? Aparte del aguacate y el tomate (que los tomo a menudo, ya sea en ensaladas o bien con jamón) suelo tomar una pieza de fruta al día, por tanto, de media estaría tomando dos raciones diarias. ¿Piensas que es demasiado? 
El melón y la sandía en verano, y los frutos rojos, son mis favoritos.


----------



## nief (28 Jul 2021)

Negacionista dijo:


> ¿No comes nada de fruta? Aparte del aguacate y el tomate (que los tomo a menudo, ya sea en ensaladas o bien con jamón) suelo tomar una pieza de fruta al día, por tanto, de media estaría tomando dos raciones diarias. ¿Piensas que es demasiado?
> El melón y la sandía en verano, y los frutos rojos, son mis favoritos.



Pues como todo tipo de verduras, tomates tambien, aguacates y como mucho fresas o moras.

Pero melon, manzana, naranja platano etc NO


----------



## skeptik (28 Jul 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Yo he probado el OMAD, una comida al día. En la práctica, si se sigue de forma continuada, me parece una dieta hipocalórica (no me gusta el término pero para entendernos). A los pocos días noto que mi rendimiento en el gimnasio baja. Llevo mejor un ayuno intermitente 16/8 donde puedo hacer tres comidas y comer lo suficiente. Eso sí el ayuno intermitente es muy cómodo.



Tras un año con alimentación low-carb, después de una intervención maxilofacial probé el OMAD. Lo practiqué unas tres semanas, me adapté bien a comer mucha grasa y no pasaba hambre. Perdí 4 kg en esas 3 semanas. Volví a low carb en 2 comidas 16:8 (17:7 en realidad) y recuperé esos 4 kg pero tardé un año más. Aquí coincido con @nief , si tienes sobrepeso al principio, en low-carb/keto se pierde peso muy rápido, pero una vez que estabilizas, lo que cuenta es el balance calórico de toda la vida (calories in vs. calories out), que es de aplicación un metabolismo sano y eficiente.

En un metabolismo ineficiente también se cumple, lo que pasa es que una parte de las calorías que ingieres van directamente a tejido adiposo, con lo que es mucho más difícil regular el balance. Como el principal responsable de alterar el metabolismo son los carbohidratos, es por eso que las dietas low-carb funcionan tan bien. Pero si comes demasiado incluso en low carb, engordarás.


----------



## nief (28 Jul 2021)

skeptik dijo:


> Tras un año con alimentación low-carb, después de una intervención maxilofacial probé el OMAD. Lo practiqué unas tres semanas, me adapté bien a comer mucha grasa y no pasaba hambre. Perdí 4 kg en esas 3 semanas. Volví a low carb en 2 comidas 16:8 (17:7 en realidad) y recuperé esos 4 kg pero tardé un año más. Aquí coincido con @nief , si tienes sobrepeso al principio, en low-carb/keto se pierde peso muy rápido, pero una vez que estabilizas, lo que cuenta es el balance calórico de toda la vida (calories in vs. calories out), que es de aplicación un metabolismo sano y eficiente.
> 
> En un metabolismo ineficiente también se cumple, lo que pasa es que una parte de las calorías que ingieres van directamente a tejido adiposo, con lo que es mucho más difícil regular el balance. Como el principal responsable de alterar el metabolismo son los carbohidratos, es por eso que las dietas low-carb funcionan tan bien. Pero si comes demasiado incluso en low carb, engordarás.



Es que 1 g de grasa tiene el doble de calorias que 1 de hidratos de carbono. Que en muchos casos ese gramo de hidratos tu cuerpo ni lo aprovecha pues tiene fibra y sustancias no bioabsorbibles

Vamos que si antes comias 1kg fisico de comida al dia = 3 veces al dia ahora igual comes 300 gramos de una sola vez o de vez y media.

Y, no se si os pasa a vosotros, pero yo voy menos al baño.

Donde antes iba 1 vez al dia (si rezaba mucho para que no acumulase y fuese un infierno al dia siguiente) ahora es 1 vez cada 3-5 dias sin sufrir apenas.


Comes menos cantidad, tu cuerpo lo absorbe casi todo (no genera desechos) y es mas facil su transito por el intestino hasta su evacaucion.


Y como tambien tienes menos hambre pues todo correcto. 

Si te empeñas en comer 3 veces al dia pues vas a tener problemas. Y digo empeñas porque si te fijas no tienes tanta hambras. Comes porque hay que comer! pero yo pienso que hay que cambiar chip

Aprovecha que no eres tan esclavo de tener que hacerte 3 comidas al dia -> libertad


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Como ya puse mas arriba la prioridad para eliminar cosas seria:
> 
> 
> 1 aceites vegetales que no sean oliva (esto deberia estar siempre fuera de la dieta)
> ...



Yo pondria en primer lugar siempre los azucares, y a partir de ahi, lo demas. Porque es lo mas facil de reducir de la alimentacion. Los alimentados procesados, refinados y demas, suponen una parte importante de la alimentacion actual, y no todo el mundo puede permitirse comer siempre alimentos frescos. Pero el azucar si que es perfectamente suprimible y con ello al reducirse de manera significativa la ingesta de hidratos de carbono, pienso que ello puede favorecer que el organismo queme calorias de las reservas acumuladas en forma de grasa.


----------



## nief (28 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pondria en primer lugar siempre los azucares, y a partir de ahi, lo demas. Porque es lo mas facil de reducir de la alimentacion. Los alimentados procesados, refinados y demas, suponen una parte importante de la alimentacion actual, y no todo el mundo puede permitirse comer siempre alimentos frescos. Pero el azucar si que es perfectamente suprimible y con ello al reducirse de manera significativa la ingesta de hidratos de carbono, pienso que ello puede favorecer que el organismo queme calorias de las reservas acumuladas en forma de grasa.



Claro totalmente de acuerdo.

Pero si lo que buscas es reducir peso y salud el orden es el que he puesto.

No vas a adelgazar reduciendo solo azucares o mejor te lo digo de otra forma. Para reducir azucares tienes que quitar los procesados.

Yo intentando quitar hidratos me di cuenta que la mayor cantidad de azucar estaba en los procesados. Luego claro que quitar el azucar:

postres
cafe
dulces 
y demas ... es facil pero no es el mayor origen de azucar.

Y el azucar en si no es el problema sino la fructosa.

Pero la fructosa no es ni de lejos tan dañina como el resto de mierdas de los procesados que suelen ser los aceites vegetales

Ahora que que es mas facil quitar el azucar en si y los dulces? 

Por supuesto que si. pero el chute de insulina no lo evitas 

saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Claro totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero si lo que buscas es reducir peso y salud el orden es el que he puesto.
> 
> ...



Yo ya llevaba años perdiendo peso de manera progresiva reduciendo el consumo de grasas, pero en el ultimo año tras dejar totalmente de comer chocolate, he perdido peso mas rapidamente que nunca. Y como precisamente consumo bastante comida procesada, al menos he reducido drasticamente el consumo de hidratos en forma directamente de azucares.


----------



## subvencionados (29 Jul 2021)

Para darle caña al hongo: "ácido alfa lipoico", mano de santo. Eso sí, mientras está la pelea te deja echo polvo.


----------



## nief (29 Jul 2021)

ATe voy a contestar con el sentido comun.

Una persona sana puede comer la fruta que le apetezca (unas piezas al dia) y no pasa absolutamente nada pues esa fructosa la metaboliza sin problema.

si por otro lado consumes mucho azucar refinado (que la mitad es fructosa) y ademas no estas sano.... Pues yo la eliminaria de cuajo, ya que insisto, toda la fructosa se metaboliza en el higado.

Especifica un poco mas tu pregunta y te contestamos.

Piensa que la fruta moderna es un saco de azucar. Si te fijas la fruta de antes no era tan dulce ni tan grande. 

Es mas cuanto mas natural y de temporada es la fruta no esta exageradamente dulce (ejemplo una manzana o un kiwi)

Pero alguien sano no tendria mucho problema mientras coma la fruta y no su zumo. Poca fruta puedes comer al final del dia, pero te bebes el zuco de 6 naranjas facil


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Jul 2021)

La fruta por la mañana, y sin zumos.


----------



## Ververemos (30 Jul 2021)

Menuda evolucion, es asombroso, el cambio en tan poco tiempo. 
Echando la vista atrás, en breve, le parecerá poco. Enhorabuena a ti, por la parte que te toca! Sin apoyos estamos mas perdidos. 

Supongo que para estar a gusto ahora se deberia iniciar en algun tipo de ejercicio de fuerza, de esto que estas poco tiempo, pero intenso, con pesas, no a diario.


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

Cito y luego edito

Ejemplo de como medir la glucosa no sirve de mucho

El indicador bueno serian dos


Hemoglobina glicosada a1c
Trigliceridos

Y si me apuras hdl

Tiene estos valorez en algun analisis?


----------



## Tartufo (30 Jul 2021)

Lo único que importa es la termodinámica. Calorías ingeridas, calorías gastadas.

Obviamente si comes alimentos con buenos macros y saciantes te será más llevadero comer las calorías adecuadas.

Al contrario si ingieres alimentos que son bombas caloricas y que sacian poco pues te pasarás de calorías y engordaras.

Evitando azúcares refinados y fritos ya te digo que la mayoría de las personas estaría en su peso


----------



## TercioVascongado (30 Jul 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> Lo único que importa es la termodinámica. Calorías ingeridas, calorías gastadas.




449 páginas en este hilo y cientos en el anterior para que venga @Tartufo a tirar todo por tierra.

PD: No. Léase el puto hilo.


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> Lo único que importa es la termodinámica. Calorías ingeridas, calorías gastadas.
> 
> Obviamente si comes alimentos con buenos macros y saciantes te será más llevadero comer las calorías adecuadas.
> 
> ...




Otra vez no.

Esto ya quedo aclado que no es cierto.

Por favor, no soltemos la misma idea erronea de nuevo.

saludos.


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> 449 páginas en este hilo y cientos en el anterior para que venga @Tartufo a tirar todo por tierra.
> 
> PD: No. Léase el puto hilo.




Si, es increible lo anchos que se quedan algunos si.


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

La glucosa vaira muchisimo durante el dia.

No sirve para medir.

Lo suyo es la hemoglobian glicosada a1c para saber como va el azucar. TE hace una media.

Si tienes unos analisis los trigliceridos y hdl los tienes fijo seguro. La glicosada A1c es mas raro que te la pidan. Pero teniendo problemas azucar -> es basico.

Si yo tuviese ese problema y no quisiese cambiar mucho mi dieta lo que haria:

Desayuno sin ningun tipo de hidrato o azucar nada.

Luego juntaria lo maximo posible las otras 2 comidas y ahi procuraria no comer azucares refinados porque llevan fructosa pero dejaria:

patatas, arroz y algo de pasta (algo son 100g como mucho)

Por que hacerlo asi? porque aunque comas hidratos estaras muchas horas sin comerlos y eso hara que tu cuerpo no este inundado de insulina y permitira que no se vuelva resistente.



Cuando dices que le sentaban mal a que te refieres?


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

Fantastica comida no le veo nada mal


----------



## nief (30 Jul 2021)

Yo en todo analisis mediria lo siguiente de base

Hemoglobina glicosada a1c

Colesterol total
Ldl
Hdl 
Trigliceridos

Vitamina d

Para su problema y hacer seguimiento es suficiente

Lo demas ni siquiera importa.


----------



## ediedee (31 Jul 2021)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Se que esto hilo es muy viejo, pero creo que mi opinión cuenta en este aspecto porque tengo un título en nutrición y sí, me imagino que tras cientos de comentarios el tema estará más que resuelto.

Voy a pasar de puntillas por el comentario inicial y luego voy a decir lo que la experiencia y mis estudios me han enseñado.

Con respecto a tu comentario cada cuerpo es un mundo y no necesariamente a todo el mundo le funciona lo mismo, obviamente y como dices no se rompen las leyes de la termodinámica y la gente no engorda por respirar. Detrás de él 99% de los problemas con el peso hay una mala dieta y sedentarismo ocasionando si no el problema todal gran parte de él, claro está con muchos peros, como he dicho antes cada cuerpo es un mundo.

Ahora voy a dar mi opinión con respecto a lo que debería ser una buena dieta y cómo mantener el peso. No existen trucos a una persona le puede funcionar algo que a otra no, lo único que se mantiene para todos es, una buena educación a la hora de alimentarse, la mayoría de personas con problemas de peso no sabe que los tiene porqué come fatal piensan o bien que comen bien pero mucho o que están así porque tienen mala genética o algún problema médico, cuando estas cosas afectan muy poco en caso graves, de unos 15 o 20 kilos por arriba de tu peso. Lo que haría yo en casos generales, un déficit de calorías progresivo de más a menos para así acostumbrarte a lo que será tu nuevo consumo calórico al final de la dieta y luego complementarlos con ejercicio y rutinas diarias para evitar el sedentarismo (subir escaleras, caminar más), dentro de la alimentación yo evitaría alimentos procesados y ultraprocesdos, grasas saturadas y de bajo aporte nutricional, es mejor un oliva o la grasa del aguacate, y el consumo de azúcares procesados, en frutas y productos frescos no pasa nada.


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2021)

A mal sitio has venido a pasear tus titulitos y contar calorías:

En este hilo esto es Dios:


----------



## nief (31 Jul 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Se que esto hilo es muy viejo, pero creo que mi opinión cuenta en este aspecto porque tengo un título en nutrición y sí, me imagino que tras cientos de comentarios el tema estará más que resuelto.
> 
> Voy a pasar de puntillas por el comentario inicial y luego voy a decir lo que la experiencia y mis estudios me han enseñado.
> 
> ...




Ahora q se esta descubriendo q las grasas saturadas si son buenas no lo siguiente nos vienes conque hay q evitarlas...

En el resto de acuerdo.


----------



## ediedee (31 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Ahora q se esta descubriendo q las grasas saturadas si son buenas no lo siguiente nos vienes conque hay q evitarlas...
> 
> En el resto de acuerdo.



No se ha demostrado que no sean malas, si no que no son tan malas como se creía, el problema es que se les ha achacado la culpa del colesterol alto y al final no era así, el azúcar y determinados hidratos han sido tan responsable de la subidas de los niveles de colesterol y problemas cardíacos como las grasas saturadas, de todas maneras yo digo lo de evitar el consumo de grasas saturadas por favorecer el consumo de grasas más saludables y con mayor valor nutricional positivo, siempre va a ser más sano y más nutritivamente positivo el aceite de oliva que la mantequilla.


----------



## ediedee (31 Jul 2021)

Tienes una mala dieta, te faltan vitaminas y una dieta con mucha proteína puede ser fatal, mira si no los estragos de la dieta Duncan, con el tiempo se resienten los riñones.


----------



## nief (31 Jul 2021)

Hay gente apoe3 q esta mas dusdñado geneticamente para no comer hidratos

Si lo hacen 11 vece mas posibilidad de alzheimer


----------



## nief (31 Jul 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Tienes una mala dieta, te faltan vitaminas y una dieta con mucha proteína puede ser fatal, mira si no los estragos de la dieta Duncan, con el tiempo se resienten los riñones.



Hombre te esta diciendo q come grasa a dolor. Salmon atun y huevos


----------



## ediedee (31 Jul 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hombre te esta diciendo q come grasa a dolor. Salmon atun y huevos



Salmón atún y huevos son proteínas y le siguen faltando vitaminas. La gente en España no suele tener esos problemas porque la dieta mediterránea es bastante variada, pero los estragos que causa en la salud la falta de vitaminas son terriblemente graves.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2021)

Es que con el valor solo de ayunas no siempre es fiable si estas en prediabetes.

Al no comer carbos refinados ya te digo que le saldra bien si la de ayunas le da por debajo de 100. 

Realmente es un valor que teniais que haber tenido antes ahora solo ei teneis curiosidad.

Un calor normal seria de 5,5, de 6,00-6,50 se considera prediabetes. Mas alto ya diabetes.

Yo por curiosidad me lo tome hara dos meses en una farmacia. Es sencillisimo y te lo dan en 15 minutos.

A mi me dio un valor de 4,8 




La glicosilada y los glucometros dan los valores en unidades distintas.

4,8 corresponde a una media de 86 en la escala del glucometro. Para dar esa media tengo que estar por debajo de 80 muchas horas que en un comeharinas estarias al borde de la hipoglucemia.


Primero me sorprendio la cifra luego pense que es normal si te pasas ayunas unas 20 horas a diario, con la cetosis dandolo todo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (31 Jul 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Se que esto hilo es muy viejo, pero creo que mi opinión cuenta en este aspecto porque tengo un título en nutrición y sí, me imagino que tras cientos de comentarios el tema estará más que resuelto.
> 
> Voy a pasar de puntillas por el comentario inicial y luego voy a decir lo que la experiencia y mis estudios me han enseñado.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que comentas en tu post ha quedado probado que esta basado en ideas erroneas y errores de bulto que hacen que lo que has estudiado no funcione para que un obeso pierda peso definitivamente.

- Reducir la ingesta de calorias hace que tu cuerpo se adapte y alcances la "tumba metabolica" con los rebotes subsiguientes.

- Sumar macros como si todos fuesen los mismo es un error garrafal.

- Los carbos elevan la glucemia y el sobrante se convierte en grasa INMEDIATAMENTE. Me remito a la via metabolica de azucar-insulina.

- La grasa eleva la glucemia CERO. No existe via similar a la de los carbos. La grasa se usa para mil cosas, hormonas, paredes celulares, etc, incluso se excreta. No hay forma ni existe via metabolica que almacene la grasa ingerida.

- Las grasas saturadas SON SALUDABLES, las naturales, y ayudan a mantenerte en peso al no elevar la glucemia.

- Ademas las grasas saturadas son cardiosaludables como demostro el estudio P.U.R.E. y otros mil que puede consulta en Pubmed.


----------



## nief (31 Jul 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Salmón atún y huevos son proteínas y le siguen faltando vitaminas. La gente en España no suele tener esos problemas porque la dieta mediterránea es bastante variada, pero los estragos que causa en la salud la falta de vitaminas son terriblemente graves.




Sin animo de ofender pero me da que a tu titulo le falta un poco de formacion no?

huevos y salmon tienen grasas a dolor y vitaminas tambien.

Pero oye igual soy yo que no me he sacado el titulo.

Saludos.


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender pero me da que a tu titulo le falta un poco de formacion no?
> 
> huevos y salmon tienen grasas a dolor y vitaminas tambien.
> 
> ...



En su mayoría B12 y A y de esta última no tiene mucho, tienes unas carencias absoluta de vitaminas como la K, la E o la C importantísimas para el organismo, tanto que el raquitismo que te puede causar la carencia de B12 te va parecer un chiste con lo que te puede pasar por no tomar alimentos ricos en estas vitaminas.


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Todo lo que comentas en tu post ha quedado probado que esta basado en ideas erroneas y errores de bulto que hacen que lo que has estudiado no funcione para que un obeso pierda peso definitivamente.
> 
> - Reducir la ingesta de calorias hace que tu cuerpo se adapte y alcances la "tumba metabolica" con los rebotes subsiguientes.
> 
> ...



No he dicho la mayoría de lo que me achacas y me suena mucho a charla de Herbalife lo que dices. 

Es como si hubieras leído cosas que yo no he puesto para soltar tu discurso porque te convenía.

La tumba metabólico se alcanza cuando se opta por un restricción hipoclorica agresiva, las medidas que se toman para evitarlas son exactamente lo que yo digo déficit calórico progresivo (ir bajando poco a poco las calorías, 2200, 2000, 1800, por ej, varía según la persona) combinado con ejercicio y rutinas que eviten el sedentarismo.

En ningún momento hablo de sustituir hidratos por grasa eso te lo has inventado tu y no sé porque me lo sacas.


Y por último estoy al tanto de que las grasa saturadas no están tan mal vistas como antes ya lo dije yo mismo en otro comentario, pero tanto como cardiosaludables, sigen teniendo bastante colesterol, otro cosa es que durante años se las ha demonizado en favor de el azúcar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> A mal sitio has venido a pasear tus titulitos y contar calorías:
> 
> En este hilo esto es Dios:
> Ver archivo adjunto 729675
> ...





ediedee dijo:


> No he dicho la mayoría de lo que me achacas y me suena mucho a charla de Herbalife lo que dices.
> 
> Es como si hubieras leído cosas que yo no he puesto para soltar tu discurso porque te convenía.
> 
> ...



""yo evitaría alimentos procesados y ultraprocesdos, grasas saturadas""

Pues para haber oido campanas es lo primero que metes con el saco de los ultraprocesados.

Hay un hilo lleno de estudios donde queda claro que las grasas saturadas son beneficiosas y el colesterol necesario y cardioprotector.

Lo demas se infiere de tus comentarios directa o indirectamente.

Lo de bajar poco a poco le suele pasar a los obesos que pasan por la consulta "profesional" y rebote a rebote, bajada a bajada de calorias, consiguen una bonita tumba metabolica. Es la consecuencia de consejos equivocados durante años.

Lo de sustituir los carbos refinados por grasas lo digo yo y es la solucion que proponemos en este hilo, SIN necesidad de contar calorias ni limitarlas.




Pd. Aqui a los de hervallife los echamos al pilon


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No se ha demostrado que no sean malas, si no que no son tan malas como se creía, el problema es que se les ha achacado la culpa* del colesterol alto* y al final no era así, el azúcar y determinados hidratos han sido tan responsable de la subidas de los niveles de colesterol y problemas cardíacos como las grasas saturadas, de todas maneras yo digo lo de evitar el consumo de grasas saturadas por favorecer el consumo de grasas más saludables y con mayor valor nutricional positivo, siempre va a ser más sano y más nutritivamente positivo el aceite de oliva que la mantequilla.




Y qué problema hay con el colesterol alto? En mi última analítica lo tenía en 259 (venía de 270), triglicéridos 49, glucosa 84.

IMC: 23


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Y qué problema hay con el colesterol alto? En mi última analítica lo tenía en 259 (venía de 270), triglicéridos 49, glucosa 84.
> 
> IMC: 23




Idem por aqui

imc 22

300 ct
hdl 73
TG 75
glucosa 72

El colesterol se le ha dado mucho bombo cuando lo importante son los Trigliceridos (y en sengudo plano el hdl) el resto no importa.

En fin


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> ""yo evitaría alimentos procesados y ultraprocesdos, grasas saturadas""
> 
> Pues para haber oido campanas es lo primero que metes con el saco de los ultraprocesados.
> 
> ...





piru dijo:


> Y qué problema hay con el colesterol alto? En mi última analítica lo tenía en 259 (venía de 270), triglicéridos 49, glucosa 84.
> 
> IMC: 23



El IMC está en desuso, a día de hoy se utiliza el perímetro abdominal que sin ser ideal es más exacto, lo mejor sería un estudio completo, para definir cuáles son tus niveles de grasa corporal, masa magra, etc. Yo sin ir más lejos mido 1,78 y peso 85 kilos, tendría un IMC de sobrepeso pero el perímetro abdominal lo tengo varios cm por debajo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> El IMC está en desuso, a día de hoy se utiliza el perímetro abdominal que sin ser ideal es más exacto, lo mejor sería un estudio completo, para definir cuáles son tus niveles de grasa corporal, masa magra, etc. Yo sin ir más lejos mido 1,78 y peso 85 kilos, tendría un IMC de sobrepeso pero el perímetro abdominal lo tengo varios cm por debajo.



Tu estas gordo y eres un mal ejemplo para la profesion


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> El IMC está en desuso, a día de hoy se utiliza el perímetro abdominal que sin ser ideal es más exacto, lo mejor sería un estudio completo, para definir cuáles son tus niveles de grasa corporal, masa magra, etc. Yo sin ir más lejos mido 1,78 y peso 85 kilos, tendría un IMC de sobrepeso pero el perímetro abdominal lo tengo varios cm por debajo.



Coño pues mira los tengo porque los medi hace nada:


180cm
72kg
cuello = 35cm
cintura =78cm
cadera=88cm

Como lo ves? como sacas de ahi el % de masa grasa y magra?


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu estas gordo y eres un mal ejemplo para la profesion



Siempre me ha hecho graciaque no se tengan en cuenta otros parámetro a parte de los que se usan en el IMC, una vez en una revisión médica me dijo mi doctor que debería bajar 5 kg y le pregunté porque y me dijo que para ajustar el IMC, le dije que no quería perder músculo y me respondio, no no de grasa, me empecé a reír porque si perdía 5 kg de grasa era peligroso para mi salud.

No tuvo en cuenta que tengo un porcentaje de grasa del 15% que tengo una envergadura de 1,90 m que mi perímetro abdominal es de 83 cm simplemente me dijo que tenía que perder 5kg sin pararse a pensar que eso no era sano para mí.


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Siempre me ha hecho graciaque no se tengan en cuenta otros parámetro a parte de los que se usan en el IMC, una vez en una revisión médica me dijo mi doctor que debería bajar 5 kg y le pregunté porque y me dijo que para ajustar el IMC, le dije que no quería perder músculo y me respondio, no no de grasa, me empecé a reír porque si perdía 5 kg de grasa era peligroso para mi salud.
> 
> No tuvo en cuenta que tengo un porcentaje de grasa del 15% que tengo una envergadura de 1,90 m que mi perímetro abdominal es de 83 cm simplemente me dijo que tenía que perder 5kg sin pararse a pensar que eso no era sano para mí.




Tengo que estar de acuerdo contigo.

Cuando empece low carb / keto si perdi mucho peso. Pienso que mayormente era grasa pues mi abdomen bajo muchisimo.
Luego aumente musculatura, sin variar peso 70-72 es mi peso ahora, mucho. Se nota a simple vista, espalda, brazos piernas etc pero mi cintura siguio reduciendose (a comprar pantalones de nuevo pero ya no porque no se aguantasen en la cintura sino porque los muslos no entarn y es incomodo)

Bajar mas peso si lo veo, como dices peligroso.

Como ves, en ese sentido, los valores que te puse antes. 

Y para el resto como lo calculas y que valores son "saludables"

Gracias de nuevo @ediedee y bienvenido (si no te lo dije) al foro. Se agradece sangre / ideas frescas


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

Por cierto.

Dejo esto por aqui:





El Dr paulson me parece de lo poco, cientifico que se baasa en los datos y saca conclusioens, que hay pro ahi.

saludos.


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Por cierto.
> 
> Dejo esto por aqui:
> 
> ...




Este tiene una regla para interpretar las analíticas:

1- Si los triglicéridos está por debajo de 50 no hace falta seguir mirando lo demás, estás bien.
2- Si los tg 50+, se mira el HDL. si está por encima de 50, estás bien, no sigas mirando.
3- Si falla lo anterior hay que dividir tg/HDL y si da un número menor de 2 está todo OK

Cuando falla todo lo anterior hay que empezar a buscar el problema.


PD: Hablo de memoria y he redondeado las cifras.


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Tengo que estar de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Cuando empece low carb / keto si perdi mucho peso. Pienso que mayormente era grasa pues mi abdomen bajo muchisimo.
> Luego aumente musculatura, sin variar peso 70-72 es mi peso ahora, mucho. Se nota a simple vista, espalda, brazos piernas etc pero mi cintura siguio reduciendose (a comprar pantalones de nuevo pero ya no porque no se aguantasen en la cintura sino porque los muslos no entarn y es incomodo)
> ...



Está bien, tampoco hay que obsesionarse mucho, por que eso a la larga trae otros problemas, hay gente que le va bien un peso determina y a otra de la misma altura no en mi caso bajar de los 80 me hace parecer un espantapájaros por la envergadura que tengo.

Hay pesas que te calculan lo valores de grasa, agua, densidad ósea, porcentaje muscular, pero no son muy de fiar lo ideal es un estudio completo en algún centro especializado, pero cuestan bastante, no es algo que se puede hacer a diario.

En cuanto a valores de perimetro abdominal para hombres la mitad de tu altura, es un valor normal lo ideal es tenerlo un poco por debajo. Es muy fácil de calcular solo hace falta una cinta métrica.

Grasa corporal para hombre un 15% es un valor bueno, bajar del 10% empieza a ser peligroso pero no es preocupante y todo lo que esté por debajo del 5% es muy peligroso para la salud, lo más sano es mantenerse entre un 10% y un 20%.


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

No veo nada mal.

Por que asumes que te sobran 6kg. Tus datos denotan efectivamente dieta low carb y ayunos.

Te diria lo mismo que hice en ultimo post.

Cuales son tus datos de:

cuello
cintura
cadera

Y ver tu % de grasa


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Está bien, tampoco hay que obsesionarse mucho, por que eso a la larga trae otros problemas, hay gente que le va bien un peso determina y a otra de la misma altura no en mi caso bajar de los 80 me hace parecer un espantapájaros por la envergadura que tengo.
> 
> Hay pesas que te calculan lo valores de grasa, agua, densidad ósea, porcentaje muscular, pero no son muy de fiar lo ideal es un estudio completo en algún centro especializado, pero cuestan bastante, no es algo que se puede hacer a diario.
> 
> ...



Te pase los datos ahi arriba:

cuello=35
cintura=78
cadera =88


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Te pase los datos ahi arriba:
> 
> cuello=35
> cintura=78
> cadera =88



Ahh vale no me había fijado. Tampoco sabría cómo valorar expesificamente esas medidas.

Las mías la única que te puedo dar es los 83 cm de cintura, que es la única que tengo en cuenta, de resto no tengo nada para medir ahora


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Siempre me ha hecho graciaque no se tengan en cuenta otros parámetro a parte de los que se usan en el IMC, una vez en una revisión médica me dijo mi doctor que debería bajar 5 kg y le pregunté porque y me dijo que para ajustar el IMC, le dije que no quería perder músculo y me respondio, no no de grasa, me empecé a reír porque si perdía 5 kg de grasa era peligroso para mi salud.
> 
> No tuvo en cuenta que tengo un porcentaje de grasa del 15% que tengo una envergadura de 1,90 m que mi perímetro abdominal es de 83 cm simplemente me dijo que tenía que perder 5kg sin pararse a pensar que eso no era sano para mí.



Pero a ver trollaco, si en un post dices que mides 1,78 y en otro ahora eres un adonis apolineo de 1,90 eso resta mucha credibilidad a tus palabras.


----------



## ediedee (1 Ago 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero a ver trollaco, si en un post dices que mides 1,78 y en otro ahora eres un adonis apolineo de 1,90 eso resta mucha credibilidad a tus palabras.



1,90 de envergadura, lo que mides desde la punta del dedo corazón de una manos hasta la otra. 

Por lo que veo no lees muy bien.


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> 1,90 de envergadura, lo que mides desde la punta del dedo corazón de una manos hasta la otra.
> 
> Por lo que veo no lees muy bien.



¿Un cangrejo?
¿Cómo tienes la VSG (Velocidad de Sedimentación Globular)?


----------



## ediedee (2 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> ¿Un cangrejo?
> ¿Cómo tienes la VSG (Velocidad de Sedimentación Globular)?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 730740



No se, pero eso a que viene ahora.

Si 1,90 m si hubiera medido 10 cm más me podía haber dedicado al baloncesto.


----------



## piru (2 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No se, pero eso a que viene ahora.
> 
> Si 1,90 m si hubiera medido 10 cm más me podía haber dedicado al baloncesto.



Levanta hierros?

Cuantas veces comes al día?

La VSG es un indicador de inflamación crónica de baja intensidad.


----------



## ediedee (2 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> Levanta hierros?
> 
> Cuantas veces comes al día?
> 
> La VSG es un indicador de inflamación crónica de baja intensidad.



Lo de no se, es porque eso son cuestiones médicas ya te diré cuando me haga un análisis.

Con respecto al los hierros, muy poco 2 veces en semana y sin forzar ya no soy un niño, casi todo lo que hago son rutinas de calistenia.

Y como 4 o 5 veces al día siempre intento comer 5 pero a veces por el trabajo no puedo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Coño pues mira los tengo porque los medi hace nada:
> 
> 
> 180cm
> ...



Esta me la sé: se puede utilizar el método de la marina americana.
Con esos datos que das, estás en un 12,5% de grasa corporal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> Lo único que importa es la termodinámica. Calorías ingeridas, calorías gastadas.
> 
> Obviamente si comes alimentos con buenos macros y saciantes te será más llevadero comer las calorías adecuadas.
> 
> ...



No.

La termodinámica se cumple, obviamente, pero un análisis desde un punto de vista termodinámico no aporta (prácticamente) nada, no proporciona estrategias útiles, se limita a hacer una DESCRIPCIÓN contable del proceso.

De hecho, su afirmación es lo que se conoce en lógica como una TAUTOLOGÍA, es decir, una proposición que es inescapablemente cierta, por lo que no aporta ninguna información. 

Ingerir menos calorías de las que gastas no es LA FORMA de adelgazar, sino la DEFINICIÓN (desde un punto de vista energético) de adelgazar. La pregunta no es qué, sino CÓMO.

Por eso el análisis CICO (calories in calories out) fracasa como base para una estrategia el 99% de las veces, porque ignora por completo que la pregunta relevante es otra: ¿Cómo consigo que mi cuerpo, que está "diseñado" para mantenerme vivo y considera el perder peso como una amenaza, gaste más de lo que como?

La respuesta a esa pregunta se compone de varias partes. El conteo de calorías es una parte, ojo, pero una MUY, MUY MENOR, de suerte que es de parguela total ponerse a contar calorías obsesivamente para obtener un retorno miserable a un precio emocional astronómico, cuando *si te centras en las otras partes de la respuesta consigues resultados infinitamente mejores a un coste infinitamente menor. *

Si las estrategias para adelgazar fueran superhéroes,

La restricción calórica sería como *kick-ass*: un panoli al que le ponen la cara como el niño que comió moras todos los días, pero que a través de un esfuerzo sobrehumano de voluntad consigue A VECES hacer algo.

El ejercicio sería como *Robin: *un auténtico y eficaz superhéroe, pero a la hora de la verdad, *un segundón*

Una dieta LCHF/keto sería como *Batman*: un superhéroe en toda regla

Pero el ayuno... el ayuno es *Superman*: simplemente está en una escala de poder diferente.

¿Por qué acordarse siquiera de llamar a kick-ass, cuando podrías tener a los otros tres?


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Tienes una mala dieta, te faltan vitaminas y una dieta con mucha proteína puede ser fatal, mira si no los estragos de la dieta Duncan, con el tiempo se resienten los riñones.



NO.

Entiendo que crea eso, porque ha sido la opinión médica _mainstream _de los últimos 40 años, pero esa afirmación ha sido DESMENTIDA.
Changes in Kidney Function Do Not Differ between Healthy Adults Consuming Higher- Compared with Lower- or Normal-Protein Diets: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis

Como lo ha sido el concepto de que las grasas saturadas NATURALES sean dañinas. Y no sólo que "lo sean menos de lo que se creía", el estudio PURE apunta a que el consumo de las mismas es CARDIOPROTECTOR. Es decir, no que sean menos dañinas, ni que no sean dañinas, sino que son BENEFICIOSAS.

No hace falta que crea a un tio raro de burbuja, para eso está Pubmed.
MORALEJA: actualice sus axiomas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Siempre me ha hecho graciaque no se tengan en cuenta otros parámetro a parte de los que se usan en el IMC, una vez en una revisión médica me dijo mi doctor que debería bajar 5 kg y le pregunté porque y me dijo que para ajustar el IMC, le dije que no quería perder músculo y me respondio, no no de grasa, me empecé a reír porque si perdía 5 kg de grasa era peligroso para mi salud.
> 
> No tuvo en cuenta que tengo un porcentaje de grasa del 15% que tengo una envergadura de 1,90 m que mi perímetro abdominal es de 83 cm simplemente me dijo que tenía que perder 5kg sin pararse a pensar que eso no era sano para mí.



Es que el peso (o el IMC, que no es más que el peso ajustado a la altura) es un indicador DE MIERDA para medir la obesidad individual.
Lo primero que le decimos al que se asoma por aquí es que tire la báscula y se compre una cinta métrica.


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2021)

Oye 

Y ya q estamos que medidas de cuello y cintura tienes 

Entiendo perfectamente el tema de la saciedad

El resolver la resistencia a insulina ycambiar metabolismo lleva tambien su tiempo

Gracias por testimonio


Saludos


----------



## pocmoko (2 Ago 2021)

Y es que en lugar de pensar qué quitar de la dieta y agobiarse hay que pensar: qué me voy a estar hoy zampando, y relamerse. Como tu dices, comida limpia lo primero, abundante . 
En el fondo, estoy empezando a pensar que es incluso mas barato, comprar principalmente grasa y proteina de calidad, un monton de cosas se vuelven superfluas


----------



## ediedee (2 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Entiendo que crea eso, porque ha sido la opinión médica _mainstream _de los últimos 40 años, pero esa afirmación ha sido DESMENTIDA.
> Changes in Kidney Function Do Not Differ between Healthy Adults Consuming Higher- Compared with Lower- or Normal-Protein Diets: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis
> ...



Pero es que yo no hablo de la grasa, hablo de que hay mucha proteínas y pocas vitaminas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero es que yo no hablo de la grasa, hablo de que hay mucha proteínas y pocas vitaminas.



Habla de que las proteínas "en exceso" deterioran la función renal.
Y yo le enlazo un metaanálisis que revisa los estudios al respecto de los últimos 40 años y apunta a que eso no es cierto.

En otro posts habla de que las grasas saturadas " No se ha demostrado que no sean malas, si no que no son tan malas como se creía ", y por eso le enlazo el PURE, que demuestra que no es que no sean tan malas como se creía, es que son buenas: mayor consumo de grasas saturadas naturales correla con menor mortalidad por todas las causas, menor probabilidad de eventos coronarios, etc.

Sobre el presunto déficit de vitaminas, un bosquejo:

1.- Nadie especifica pormenorizadamente su dieta. Si un forero dice "un entrecot y ocho huevos", eso no necesariamente implica que el entrecot esté ahí en el plato más sólo que la una. Pero la ensalada, o las verduras, son la guarnición, no el plato principal, y se obvian.

2.- Es perfectamente posible llevar una dieta rica en vitaminas incluso obviando los vegetales, siempre y cuando la carne y el pescado sean de calidad (de pasto/salvaje) y no se escatime con LA CASQUERÍA

3.- En cualquier caso, una persona sobrealimentada rara vez tiene déficit de vitaminas, si acaso al revés. No estamos hablando de piratas del siglo XVII, sino de obesos del siglo XXI

4.- Me cuesta ver cómo en una dieta rica en grasas van a presentarse problemas de vitaminas liposolubles

5.- Y aunque así fuera, siempre se podría suplementar


----------



## nief (2 Ago 2021)

pocmoko dijo:


> Y es que en lugar de pensar qué quitar de la dieta y agobiarse hay que pensar: qué me voy a estar hoy zampando, y relamerse. Como tu dices, comida limpia lo primero, abundante .
> En el fondo, estoy empezando a pensar que es incluso mas barato, comprar principalmente grasa y proteina de calidad, un monton de cosas se vuelven superfluas



Creo q has dado en el clavo

Mucha gente prefiere solo comer 1 misma cosa ( hidratos en sus multiples presentaciones) que es el mismo sabor siempre y en algunos casos caro y dañino

A abrirse a comer todo el rango de comidas naturales que ofrece comer sin limite grasas y proteinas

Que si te fijas es mas barato pues comes menos en cantidad y mejoras en salud


Ya no digamos la de sabores nuevos que aparecen...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Se que esto hilo es muy viejo, pero creo que mi opinión cuenta en este aspecto porque tengo un título en nutrición y sí, me imagino que tras cientos de comentarios el tema estará más que resuelto.
> 
> Voy a pasar de puntillas por el comentario inicial y luego voy a decir lo que la experiencia y mis estudios me han enseñado.
> 
> ...



el nivel.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Salmón atún y huevos son proteínas y le siguen faltando vitaminas. La gente en España no suele tener esos problemas porque la dieta mediterránea es bastante variada, pero los estragos que causa en la salud la falta de vitaminas son terriblemente graves.



eres nutricionista pero según tu, el salmón, el atún y los huevos son "proteínas".

abre los libros y vuelve a estudiar, por favor.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Mi cena de esta noche, a las 19 horas:
> 
> -Un aguacate troceado, unas cuantas aceitunas negras, un huevo cocido, AOVE y vinagre de sidra de manzana.
> -Una taza de caldo de pollo con dos cacitos de péptidos de colágeno (20 g. de colágeno y 18 g. de proteínas).
> ...



Tendrás foto de ese citrato?


----------



## Gort (3 Ago 2021)

sada dijo:


> Tendrás foto de ese citrato?



Este es el que tomo. Espero que no me acusen de hacer _spam _:

https://www.amazon.es/Solgar-Citrat...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1

Me funciona de maravilla para dormir mejor y estar más relajada.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Este es el que tomo. Espero que no me acusen de hacer _spam _:
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/Solgar-Citrato-Magnesio-60-Tabletas/dp/B00020ICBC/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?__mk_es_ES=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=2I8FTQ2VAWS7P&dchild=1&keywords=citrato+de+magnesio+solgar&qid=1627994037&rdc=1&sprefix=citrato+de+magnesio,aps,424&sr=8-1-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExMVVGWllNOExUS0tDJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTk5MjEyMVpXSVROSFlHNFpKWCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDY5MTQ1T0tVTTYwMVhSTUxWJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1
> 
> Me funciona de maravilla para dormir mejor y estar más relajada.



Gracias mil


----------



## ediedee (3 Ago 2021)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> eres nutricionista pero según tu, el salmón, el atún y los huevos son "proteínas".
> 
> abre los libros y vuelve a estudiar, por favor.



Bueno para ser exactos son mayoritariamente agua, en cuanto al aporte nutricional lo más que tienen es proteínas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ago 2021)

Salmón


Aporte por raciónEnergía [Kcal]191,00Proteína [g]20,62Hidratos carbono [g]0,00Fibra [g]0,00Grasa total [g]12,10AGS [g]2,10AGM [g]3,70AGP [g]3,29AGP /AGS1,57(AGP + AGM) / AGS3,33Colesterol [mg]48,10Alcohol [g]0,00Agua [g]67,30

MineralesCalcio [mg]20,52Hierro [mg]0,84Yodo [mg]28,32Magnesio [mg]25,80Zinc [mg]0,72Selenio [µg]29,00Sodio [mg]59,00Potasio [mg]336,00Fósforo [mg]30,00

VitaminasVit. B1 Tiamina [mg]0,20Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg]0,15Eq. niacina [mg]13,17Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg]0,73Ac. Fólico [µg]22,45Vit. B12 Cianocobalamina [µg]3,93Vit. C Ac. ascórbico [mg]0,00Retinol [µg]13,30Carotenoides (Eq. β carotenos) [µg]0,00Vit. A Eq. Retincl [µg]13,30Vit. D [µg]9,88

Huevo de gallina



Aporte por raciónEnergía [Kcal]162,00Proteína [g]12,68Hidratos carbono [g]0,68Fibra [g]0,00Grasa total [g]12,10AGS [g]3,30AGM [g]4,90AGP [g]1,80AGP /AGS0,55(AGP + AGM) / AGS2,03Colesterol [mg]410,00Alcohol [g]0,00Agua [g]74,50

MineralesCalcio [mg]56,20Hierro [mg]2,20Yodo [mg]12,70Magnesio [mg]12,10Zinc [mg]2,00Selenio [µg]10,00Sodio [mg]144,00Potasio [mg]147,00Fósforo [mg]110,00

VitaminasVit. B1 Tiamina [mg]0,11Vit. B2 Riboflavina [mg]0,37Eq. niacina [mg]3,33Vit. B6 Piridoxina [mg]0,12Ac. Fólico [µg]51,20Vit. B12 Cianocobalamina [µg]2,10Vit. C Ac. ascórbico [mg]0,00Retinol [µg]225,00Carotenoides (Eq. β carotenos) [µg]10,00Vit. A Eq. Retincl [µg]226,67Vit. D [µg]1,80

No sé, Rick, no es que el aporte mayoritario EN PESO no sea proteico, pero grasita, minerales y vitaminas, unas pouquichinhas también llevan ¿eh?


----------



## ediedee (4 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Salmón
> 
> 
> Aporte por raciónEnergía [Kcal]191,00Proteína [g]20,62Hidratos carbono [g]0,00Fibra [g]0,00Grasa total [g]12,10AGS [g]2,10AGM [g]3,70AGP [g]3,29AGP /AGS1,57(AGP + AGM) / AGS3,33Colesterol [mg]48,10Alcohol [g]0,00Agua [g]67,30
> ...



Y quien ha dicho que no tengan vitaminas, grasas o minerales. Se está tergiversando lo que dige vete a mi mensaje original. Parece que he dicho que el atún en lata, salmón y huevos son malos o plenamente proteínas y lo que dige es que la dieta que un usuario era pobre en vitaminas y muy abundante en proteínas y muchas proteínas joden los riñones.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Y quien ha dicho que no tengan vitaminas, grasas o minerales. Se está tergiversando lo que dige vete a mi mensaje original. Parece que he dicho que el atún en lata, salmón y huevos son malos o plenamente proteínas y lo que dige es que la dieta que un usuario era pobre en vitaminas y muy abundante en proteínas y muchas proteínas joden los riñones.



Usted decía que le faltaban vitaminas.
Pero lo cierto es que salmón y huevos contienen una amplia variedad de vitaminas y oligoelementos, y eso es sólo considerando las "partes nobles".
Todo lo que no se puede obtener de ahí se encuentra en abundancia en la casquería (hígado, riñón, sesos, asadura, tuétano, etc.) o se puede extraer haciendo caldo de huesos.

También dijo (e insiste tozudamente) que demasiadas proteínas joden los riñones, pese a que le enlacé un metaanálisis que revisa TODOS LOS ESTUDIOS AL RESPECTO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 40 AÑOS y desmiente la hipótesis.

¿Usted ha venido a dialogar o a predicar? Porque la base inescapable del diálogo es el reconocimiento de que se puede aprender algo del intercambio de ideas. Si usted va a ignorar la información que contradice sus ideas preconcebidas, está perdiendo el tiempo aquí.


----------



## Indignado (5 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> lo que dige es que la dieta que un usuario era pobre en vitaminas y muy abundante en proteínas y muchas proteínas joden los riñones



No tiene sentido lo que dices ; puedes decir que la dieta de una persona que come carne&pescado es demasiado alta en proteínas (yo no lo creo) , pero no decir que esta dieta es pobre en vitaminas por comer&pescado .

Esta tabla la he puesto varias veces , se demuestra que aparte de vitamina C (y alguna más que no sale) , las frutas tienen en realidad pocas vitaminas y que como no , el higado es una bomba de nutrientes en especial de la vitamina A y B12


----------



## ediedee (5 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usted decía que le faltaban vitaminas.
> Pero lo cierto es que salmón y huevos contienen una amplia variedad de vitaminas y oligoelementos, y eso es sólo considerando las "partes nobles".
> Todo lo que no se puede obtener de ahí se encuentra en abundancia en la casquería (hígado, riñón, sesos, asadura, tuétano, etc.) o se puede extraer haciendo caldo de huesos.
> 
> ...



No sé qué diálogo puede existir cuando aquí cada loco va a su tema, sin atisbo de remplantearse lo que dice el otro solo para hablar alto y claro de lo que es su dogma y repito por nosecuanta vez, a esa dieta rica en productos de origen animal y que no describe muchas verduras (si no recuerdo mal solo mensiona el aguacate) le faltan vitaminas que no se obtienen de alimentos de origen animal, como la K, la C, algunas de las B y en menor medida porque también están presentes en productos de origen animal la E y la A. Además es un hecho médico contrastado que las dietas muy altas en proteínas dan problemas renales, que van desde una simple piedra a la perdida del órgano.

Creo que aquí lo que no es bienvenido es la opinión discordante o pasas por el aro o nos inventamos lo que sea con tal de desacreditarte.


----------



## ediedee (5 Ago 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> No tiene sentido lo que dices ; puedes decir que la dieta de una persona que come carne&pescado es demasiado alta en proteínas (yo no lo creo) , pero no decir que esta dieta es pobre en vitaminas por comer&pescado .
> 
> Esta tabla la he puesto varias veces , se demuestra que aparte de vitamina C (y alguna más que no sale) , las frutas tienen en realidad pocas vitaminas y que como no , el higado es una bomba de nutrientes en especial de la vitamina A y B12



Y es que es pobre en vitaminas, le falta a parte de la vitamina C, la K que no se porque no sale en tu gráfico porque es importantísima, aunque me imagino que no sale porque ni zanahoria ni manzana la tiene algunas de las B, además zanahoria y manzana no son los alimentos más ricos a nivel vitaminas.

Y de cuántas dietas ricas en productos de origen de animal la casquería en general es un producto principal y en qué momento en el comentario deo que se origen todo esto se habla de hígado o casquería en general.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No sé qué diálogo puede existir cuando aquí cada loco va a su tema, sin atisbo de remplantearse lo que dice el otro solo para hablar alto y claro de lo que es su dogma y repito por nosecuanta vez, a esa dieta rica en productos de origen animal y que no describe muchas verduras (si no recuerdo mal solo mensiona el aguacate) le faltan vitaminas que no se obtienen de alimentos de origen animal, como la K, la C, algunas de las B y en menor medida porque también están presentes en productos de origen animal la E y la A. Además es un hecho médico contrastado que las dietas muy altas en proteínas dan problemas renales, que van desde una simple piedra a la perdida del órgano.
> 
> Creo que aquí lo que no es bienvenido es la opinión discordante o pasas por el aro o nos inventamos lo que sea con tal de desacreditarte.



¿Cada uno repite su dogma? De momento el que está siendo dogmático es usted. No aporta fuentes, y se niega a asumir que algunas de sus afirmaciones están desactualizadas y han sido desmentidas, no por un tarado de hinternec, sino por la ciencia médica.

Vuelve a insistir con que "es un hecho médico que las dietas muy altas en proteínas dan problemas renales". Le enlacé un ESTUDIO CIENTÍFICO PUBLICADO EN PUBMED Y REVISADO POR PARES en el que se hace un metaanálisis de todos los estudios sobre el efecto de una dieta alta en proteínas sobre la función renal de los últimos 40 AÑOS, que concluye que NO HAY EFECTO SOBRE LOS RIÑONES.

*Luego NO es un hecho médico contrastado. Era una HIPÓTESIS MÉDICA que HA SIDO DESMENTIDA.*

Uno de los problemas de la medicina moderna mainstream es que se formulan hipótesis que pueden ser razonables, pero en lugar de llevar a cabo los estudios pertinentes para su confirmación o refutación, se repiten y se repiten sin más fundamento que el que las instigó, hasta que se dan como "hechos médicos contrastados".

Luego un día a alguien se le ocurre llevar a cabo un experimento científico para corroborar el "hecho médico contrastado" y ¡SORPRESA! resulta que ERA ERRÓNEO.

Pasó con las grasas saturadas
Pasó con el exceso de proteínas
Pasó con el colesterol
Pasó con la teoría del balance energético

A mayores, fuentes animales de vitamina C:

Hígado de ternera (24 mg/100 gr)
Huevas de pescado (16 mg/100 gr)

Fuentes animales de vitamina K:

Hígado de ternera (106 mcg/100 gr)
chuletas de cerdo (69 mcg/100 gr)
Foie gras (369 mcg/100 gr)

De vitaminas A y E, ni le comento nada: usted mismo asumía que están presentes en los alimentos de origen animal.

Se lo dije y se lo repito: si uno se alimenta de CORTES MAGROS DE CARNE Y PESCADO va dao polculo, por supuesto.

Pero una dieta rica en ÓRGANOS Y HUESOS no es deficitaria en vitaminas, incluso aunque prescindiera por completo de los vegetales (cosa que casi nadie hace: es sólo que si te comes un entrecot con ensalada, no es raro que digas que has comido entrecot, y de la ensalada no digas nada).


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Ago 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Y es que es pobre en vitaminas, le falta a parte de la vitamina C, la K que no se porque no sale en tu gráfico porque es importantísima, aunque me imagino que no sale porque ni zanahoria ni manzana la tiene algunas de las B, además zanahoria y manzana no son los alimentos más ricos a nivel vitaminas.
> 
> Y de cuántas dietas ricas en productos de origen de animal la casquería en general es un producto principal y en qué momento en el comentario deo que se origen todo esto se habla de hígado o casquería en general.



_Yo *hay dias* que me como 8 huevos hervidos y un entrecot , *un par de tomates, un par de pepinillos* y 400gr de yogur blanco. Con eso adelgazo. A mi me engorda el pan y los hydratos y el azucar de los 3 cafes diarios que ahora tomo sin azucar ni sacarina. Cuanta mas proteina y *grasa animal* como mas fino y guapo estoy. Parece que estoy geneticamente hecho para el atun. Me encanta *el atun y el salmon*. Me pongo 3 latas de atun con mayonesa y un tomate picadito y con eso como y adelgazo . Si me pongo pijo me hago tostadas gays de salmon ahumado con *aguacate*. dos paquetes de salmon ahumado me los como de pie en el banco de la cocina, ni 3 min me duran ))
Bebo la leche FRESCA entera,* kefir* y mantequilla._

Este el post que inició la discusión.
El forero habla de que HAY DÍAS que come x o y. Del resto de días no dice gran cosa. Y para eso, ya está diciendo que mete tomates (ricos en vitamina C) y aguacates, o sea que está claro que no come SÓLO carne.

También habla de que cuanta más "proteína Y GRASA". Porque de hecho, una dieta como la que describe ni siquiera es especialmente alta en proteínas: lo que es es ALTA EN GRASAS. 
Por eso se llama LCHF, low carb HIGH FAT. 
El porcentaje de proteínas puede rondar el 15-25%, que ni siquiera es tanto. 

Aunque *da igual, porque ya le he dicho que la hipótesis de que demasiada proteína deteriora la función renal ES FALSA.*


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> _Yo *hay dias* que me como 8 huevos hervidos y un entrecot , *un par de tomates, un par de pepinillos* y 400gr de yogur blanco. Con eso adelgazo. A mi me engorda el pan y los hydratos y el azucar de los 3 cafes diarios que ahora tomo sin azucar ni sacarina. Cuanta mas proteina y *grasa animal* como mas fino y guapo estoy. Parece que estoy geneticamente hecho para el atun. Me encanta *el atun y el salmon*. Me pongo 3 latas de atun con mayonesa y un tomate picadito y con eso como y adelgazo . Si me pongo pijo me hago tostadas gays de salmon ahumado con *aguacate*. dos paquetes de salmon ahumado me los como de pie en el banco de la cocina, ni 3 min me duran ))
> Bebo la leche FRESCA entera,* kefir* y mantequilla._
> 
> Este el post que inició la discusión.
> ...






Para para que ya esta en el suelo y le has saltado un ojo


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2021)

Dejando a un lado las limitaciones del estudio (que el propio estudio cita y explica, bien por ellos; v.g. que está limitado a una sola etnia), habría que señalar dos asuntos:

1.- El riesgo relativo no ajustado de sufrir hiperfiltración renal entre el cuartil inferior y el superior es de 1,15 (5,2% vs 6% de los sujetos estudiados)

2.- El deterioro del filtrado glomerular SÓLO AUMENTA CON EL CONSUMO DE PROTEÍNA entre aquellos sujetos que presentan hiperfiltración renal.

Es decir, que otra forma de interpretar los datos del estudio es que un alto consumo de proteínas REVELA, PERO NO NECESARIAMENTE CAUSA, un problema renal subclínico, y que si tus riñones funcionan regular, darles trabajo de más no es buena idea.

EDIT: añado que todo el estudio está basado en una población de sugar-burners (% de CH en la dieta >60%). 
Su aplicabilidad a personas con un estilo de vida low-carb no está nada clara.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2021)

Por eso lo de subclínico.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2021)

El riesgo en función de los modelos de ajuste, cuya calidad nos es desconocida, y sin que el estudio revele el tamaño base del riesgo ajustado.

El tamaño absoluto del aumento del riesgo de hiperfiltración por alto consumo de proteína podría ser minúsculo, por lo que sabemos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Ago 2021)

No se trata de creer o no creer.
Se trata de que el estudio no especifica el tamaño del riesgo base, con lo que decir "tres veces el riesgo base" no es decir mucho.

Un ejemplo chorra, pa que se entienda: ¿Saldría usted a la calle con casco de obra si descubriera que es tres veces más probable morir por impacto de meteorito si se sale a la calle sin él?


----------



## nief (9 Ago 2021)

No se si alta en proteinas la daña lo q si se es q alta en hidratos y procesados la destroza

De ahi que tantos nefrologos se metan al tema de la diabetes keto etc porque estan hartos de ver riñones destrozados


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ago 2021)

Concedo el punto. 
Pero como mínimo, lo que no está nada claro es que sea un hecho médico comprobado.

Cabe señalar también que según el propio estudio el riesgo de hiperfiltración no es monótonamente creciente, sino que de hecho es MENOR en el segundo cuartil que en el primero.
Eso me lleva a preguntarme qué otros cambios de tendencia pueda haber en el intervalo más allá de lo explorado en el estudio, al fin y al cabo, como decía, los datos se restringen a una población que basa su alimentación en carbohidratos (>60%) y cuya ingesta de proteínas no supera el 15% del aporte energético.

¿Cómo interactúa lo que (no negaré) es un exceso de proteínas (para cualquiera que no sea un culturista) con una dieta rica en carbohidratos?

¿Cómo afectaría a los resultados el hecho de que el aumento de proteínas fuera A COSTA de una disminución severa de carbohidratos, especialmente de refinados? Porque no es para nada el caso del estudio, donde el aumento de proteínas no es a costa de nada, sino que es paralelo a un aumento generalizado del consumo energético (vulgo, q4 casi no come distinto, sino que sobre todo COME MÁS):

Donde q1 consume 0,6g/kg de proteína, 4,3g/kg de CH y un total de 22,4 kcal/kg, q4 consume 1,7g/kg de proteína, 7,3 g/kg de CH y un total de 44,2 kcal/kg.

Es decir, las macros de q1 son 75/11/14 y las de q4 65/16/19, no son tan diferentes. 
Lo que sí que es muy diferente es la ingesta total, que en q4 es CASI EL DOBLE

Los modelos tratan de ajustar el riesgo para el consumo energético total, pero el porcentaje de solape es escaso, apenas un 15% de la población q4 se solapa en consumo energético con el 42% de q1, y viceversa. Si a esa población ya reducida la sigues recortando para igualar por edad, sexo, etc, el número de sujetos a comparar empieza a perder representatividad.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> No se si alta en proteinas la daña lo q si se es q alta en hidratos y procesados la destroza
> 
> De ahi que tantos nefrologos se metan al tema de la diabetes keto etc porque estan hartos de ver riñones destrozados



Así empezó Jason Fung con sus estudios de reversión de la diabetes. Es nefrólogo, tiene una historia profesional interesante detrás de sus estudios.


----------



## piru (10 Ago 2021)

Siguiendo el consejo que le dio un médico cuando tenía 20 años, se alimentó durante casi un siglo a base de *tres huevos diarios, dos crudos y uno hervido, con un poco de carne y muy pocas frutas o verduras*. Este régimen alimentario, unido a su longevidad excepcional, intrigaba a médicos y científicos.










Emma Morano: Muere la mujer que vivió en tres siglos


Nacida en 1899, la italiana Emma Morano ha fallecido a los 117 años. Era la última persona viva conocida venida al mundo antes de 1900. Violet Brown, nueva decana, y la c...




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ago 2021)

Tranquila que entiendo que el gallinero esta muy revuelto, y hay que estar fuerte psicologicamente.

En este hilo no se ha hablado nunca lo suficiente del efecto psicologico en lo referente a los niveles de azucar.

Con mi familiar diabetico que lleva el chip se ve inmediatamente. Las tardes antes de un examen se le dispara el azucar.

El estress provoca una respuesta hormonal que libera el glucogeno hepatico y subes sin ingerir nada. 

Es importante para todo el mundo pero especialmente los diabeticos no entrar en una espiral de estress.

Pd. Respecto a la propaganda del miedo empieza por apagar la tele, y recuerda algo basico, por muchas gilipolleces que digan, primero lo tienen que publicar el el BOE, luego siempre son normas ilegales, y en ultima instancia el unico que te puede obligar es un juez. Que obligar a 10 o 20 millones de españoles, a ver, ni de coña.

Los que lo tenemos claro esto es un paseo por el campo. Luego esta la presion social que algunos nos la estamos pasando por los huevos año y medio.


----------



## nief (10 Ago 2021)

Yo te diria hacer tambien el de la insulina y cortisol

Con la insulina y el valor de azucar en ayunas tienes el indice homa ir. Que te dice tu resistencia abla insulima

Yo el viernes pasado
Azucar en ayunas 79
Insulina 4.56


Con eso sabes como responde tu cuerpo a la insulina para controlar el azucar

La glicosada te dice como de bien esta el azucar en sangre de promedio los ultimos 3 meses


----------



## nief (10 Ago 2021)

Le puntualizo

Comer mucho y muchas veces envejece


----------



## nief (10 Ago 2021)

Trigliceridos 


Y los de funcion hepatica

Ast
Alt
Ggt
Fosfatasa alcalina
Vitamina d

Con eso sabes lo que hay. La vitamina d para suplementar si esta baja

Y luego vemos


----------



## nief (10 Ago 2021)

Si. Lo de la vitamina d es algo sorprendente 

Yo en 3 meses baje de 61 a 40 tomando sol y 4000iu diarias

Imagino q la vacuna habra tenido q ver

La vitamina d es super no -> ultra importante mantener niveles de 60 80

Ahi lo dejo 


Saludos


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Ago 2021)

Que estes tranquila, cuando oigas la palabra obligatorio piensa que de entrada es mentira. Todo para acojonar a cuatro borregos mas para que vayan voluntarios a emponzoñarse.

Cuando publiquen algo en el Boe que sera mierda infumable lo analizamos aqui en el foro y veras que es igual de obligatorio que las mascarillas que no aguantaban una leida del BOE.

Pd. Y obligatorio APAGAD la television y la radio. Esto es una guerra psicologica no hay que darles opcion.


----------



## Depaso33 (10 Ago 2021)

Hola, una pregunta, ¿tomar edulcorantes hace segregar insulina?

Un saludo.


----------



## nief (10 Ago 2021)

Depaso33 dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta, ¿tomar edulcorantes hace segregar insulina?
> 
> Un saludo.




En ppio no.

Aunque hay quien dice que si hay algo de segregacion porque el cuerpo suele prepararse para una recepcion de azucar al detectar el sabor dulce.

Yo tomo de vez en cuando coca cola zero. 

Para todo lo demas lo he eliminado por el simple hecho de que si vas a restringir azucar seguir manteniendo el sabor dulce lo unico que haras es estropear el paladar. Me explico:

Si vienes de comer mucho azucar si algo no lleva azucar te sabra mal, amargo y sin sabor. Porque estas acostumbrado a ese sabor tan tan dulce.

Una vez dejas o eliminas el dulce (puedes usar edulcorantes para ir disminuyendolo ) notaras que las cosas que antes era impensable comerlas sin azucar:

Ejemplos mios:

espinacas
tomates
sardinas
cuajada
yogurt griego
aceite avoe a pelo
y muchos otros

No solo no estan malas y son incomibles y amargas sino que estan buenisimas tienen unos sabores alucinantes y algunas te pareceran dulces (como la cuajada que me lleve sorpresa)

Me maldigo por haber abusado (ignorancia) del azucar y haberme perdido tantos y tantos sabores.

saludos


----------



## Mapache de mierda (12 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> En ppio no.
> 
> Aunque hay quien dice que si hay algo de segregacion porque el cuerpo suele prepararse para una recepcion de azucar al detectar el sabor dulce.
> 
> ...



Toma gordito de mierda mira qué postre después de las fajitas me e pimplao



Galleta mojada en café con leche y helado de vainilla con nueces de macadamia. Y de comer arroz a banda. Me mantengo no solo delgado sino que se me marcan oblicuos.

Mientras la calidad de vida de los gordos de mierda de este hilo es patética en el día a día y retroalimentais la falsa creencia de que los hidratos es lo que engorda y que son una droga.


----------



## piru (12 Ago 2021)

[QUOTE="Mapache de mierda, post: 36312369, member: 186020"
Toma gordito de mierda mira qué postre después de las fajitas me e pimplao
Ver archivo adjunto 741039


Galleta mojada en café con leche y helado de vainilla con nueces de macadamia. Y de comer arroz a banda. Me mantengo no solo delgado sino que se me marcan oblicuos.

Mientras la calidad de vida de los gordos de mierda de este hilo es patética en el día a día y retroalimentais la falsa creencia de que los hidratos es lo que engorda y que son una droga.
[/QUOTE]

Llegar, cagar & ignorar
Ciao


----------



## nief (12 Ago 2021)

piru dijo:


> [QUOTE="Mapache de mierda, post: 36312369, member: 186020"
> Toma gordito de mierda mira qué postre después de las fajitas me e pimplao
> Ver archivo adjunto 741039
> 
> ...



Llegar, cagar & ignorar
Ciao
[/QUOTE]

Tal cual, nada al ignore directo y punto


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Ago 2021)

Mapache de mierda dijo:


> Toma gordito de mierda mira qué postre después de las fajitas me e pimplao
> Ver archivo adjunto 741039
> 
> 
> ...



Valiente puta mierda de postre.

Una de las ventajas de entender lo malo que es eso en realidad para tu salud es que te molestas en asegurarte de que, si vas a transigir, lo hagas con VERDADERAS DELICIAS, que hagan que merezca la pena pecar.

No me como yo una puta mierda de galleta industrial ni aunque la alternativa sea una bosta de buey. 

Si a eso vamos, mucho mejor un tiramisú casero, con su mascarpone, su vinito de Marsala y su cacao Casa Luker espolvoreado por encima, o unas torrijas hechas con pan de pueblo, canela en rama y miel, o un buen helado de chocolate negro (no el del metadona) regado con un dedo de Cardhu Targaryen y nueces pecanas recién peladas.

Y como no lo como todos los días, lo disfruto el triple. Pringao.

PD: Y con ese dedaco morcillón, se le marcan a usted los oblicuos de los cojones, fantasma.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> En ppio no.
> 
> Aunque hay quien dice que si hay algo de segregacion porque el cuerpo suele prepararse para una recepcion de azucar al detectar el sabor dulce.
> 
> ...



Hay estudios al respecto que indican que sí que alteran la insulina en sangre, pero poco.
El doble filo de los edulcorantes (efectos deletéreos a largo plazo aparte) es que:

1.- Siguen sobreestimulando las papilas gustativas, por lo que detienen la recuperación de la sensibilidad al dulce (te quitas el azúcar y descubres la de cosas que no sabías que eran dulces)

2.- Esa pequeña descarga de insulina propiciada por el sabor dulce en boca va a causar una (pequeña) caída de la glucemia, que a su vez va a activar el reflejo del hambre, y más específicamente el deseo de comer algo dulce

Pero vamos, que es un efecto bastante pequeño, y si se usa de forma esporádica tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## skeptik (13 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> EDIT: añado que todo el estudio está basado en una población de sugar-burners (% de CH en la dieta >60%).
> Su aplicabilidad a personas con un estilo de vida low-carb no está nada clara.



Ese es el pequeño detalle que siempre se olvida mencionar. Los _rigurosos_ estudios que concluyen que 'carne roja mala, puta y cancerígena' están hechos sobre personas que consumen la venenosa y triste SAD (Standard American Diet). Es observacional y todo lo que ya sabemos... pero que lo seguimos pasando por alto.


----------



## skeptik (13 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> No se si alta en proteinas la daña lo q si se es q alta en hidratos y procesados la destroza
> 
> De ahi que tantos nefrologos se metan al tema de la diabetes keto etc porque estan hartos de ver riñones destrozados



Yep. Como Mr. Jason Fung mismamente.



Que casualidad que todos los caminos conduzcan a Roma. Docenas de médicos de diferentes especialidades acaban viendo que un enorme porcentaje de sus pacientes llegan a él por complicaciones de diabetes. Desde cirujanos ortopédicos como Gary Fettke, cardiólogos (Bret Scher o Aseem Malhotra) e incluso pediatras como Robert Lustig, el terror de la fructosa.


----------



## skeptik (13 Ago 2021)

No se tú, pero si yo ceno a las 23.00, no voy a ser capaz de dormir.


----------



## skeptik (14 Ago 2021)

Esta es precisamente la mantequilla que consumo. Probé otras saladas y no tienen nada que ver. Hasta ahora no encontré otra no ya mejor, sino remotamente parecida.

Lo del yogur de coco (entiendo que hecho con leche de coco) es algo que me gustaría probar. Me gusta la cocina asiática y soy consumidor habitual de leche de coco como base lípida para guisos al wok.


----------



## vienedelejos (16 Ago 2021)

Pues lo que hago yo es: si llega la hora de una comida y no tengo hambre en ese momento: "pasapalabra". Es decir: no hago esa comida y como en la siguiente que me toque.


----------



## OGULNIO (19 Ago 2021)

Help!!
Necesito ayuda para interpretar si he entendido bien (*), siempre me he quejado de la dificultad de perder peso, tras "pelearme" con la endocrinóloga, conseguí que me hicieran pruebas y me diagnosticó "hipoglucemia reactiva" lo que no es considerado como una patología. al no ser diabética.

Bien, pues aunque es fácil de controlar la hipoglucemia regulando la ingesta de carbohidratos y proteína a fin de reducir la insulina postprandial y evitar bajones hasta menos de 50 de glucemia (muuuy desagradables), siempre me ha mosqueado que no se investigue más porqué ocurre a ciertas personas, y he pensado siempre que ALGO NO VA BIEN EN MI PANCREAS.

Al meollo , he encontrado dos articulos (*)

Este primero es de pago On the causal relationships between hyperinsulinaemia, insulin resistance, obesity and dysglycaemia in type 2 diabetes - Diabetologia
pero tiene un link al segundo: 
"Early beta cell dysfunction vs insulin hypersecretion as the primary event in the pathogenesis of dysglycaemia"
https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s00125-020-05245-x.pdf

Si no he interpretado mal, para mi es MUY IMPORTANTE saberlo, existe la posibilidad de que primero sea el huevo que la gallina, o sea una PREVIA hipersecreción de insulina por mal funcionamiento de las células beta del pancreas (genética) en algunas personas. 
La gallina sería la teoría más extendida, de que la resistencia a la insulina, es la que daña las células beta.

Son dos hipótesis no exluyentes. Como mis conocimientos son limitados, y el artículo me parece muy interesante para añadir al contenido del hilo, pido ayuda para entenderlo mejor. 

Creo que esto explicaría porqué algunas personas tenemos más dificultad para bajar el % de grasa corporal, ¿endomorfos?, y en mi caso ya solo lo consigo haciendo ayunos de más de 24 horas, pese a que sigo una alimentación baja en carbohidratos, entro y salgo de keto,desde hace unos 9 años.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Ago 2021)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Help!!
> Necesito ayuda para interpretar si he entendido bien (*), siempre me he quejado de la dificultad de perder peso, tras "pelearme" con la endocrinóloga, conseguí que me hicieran pruebas y me diagnosticó "hipoglucemia reactiva" lo que no es considerado como una patología. al no ser diabética.
> 
> Bien, pues aunque es fácil de controlar la hipoglucemia regulando la ingesta de carbohidratos y proteína a fin de reducir la insulina postprandial y evitar bajones hasta menos de 50 de glucemia (muuuy desagradables), siempre me ha mosqueado que no se investigue más porqué ocurre a ciertas personas, y he pensado siempre que ALGO NO VA BIEN EN MI PANCREAS.
> ...



En realidad, sí que tendrían "algo" (de hecho, bastante) de excluyentes.

El modelo a) de cómo se desarrolla la diabetes tipo 2 asume que *la obesidad causa insulinorresistencia, *y además limita el desarrollo de la diabetes tipo 2 a *un defecto genético que reduce la efectividad de las células beta*. Es decir, que en última instancia la diabetes tipo 2 sería genética, o más concretamente, epigenética (= genética, pero desencadenada por factores ambientales).

Ese modelo tiene un problemilla: *que no explica por qué la diabetes tipo 2 va en aumento en todo el mundo*

El modelo b), en cambio, implícitamente se basa en que *la insulinorresistencia la causa la hiperinsulinemia *(que es la hipótesis central de todo el trabajo del Dr. Fung, por cierto), y que de hecho *la obesidad es una CONSECUENCIA, NO UNA CAUSA de la insulinorresistencia* (en realidad, de la hiperinsulinemia).
Según ese segundo modelo, son los niveles altos de insulina en sangre los que provocan resistencia a la insulina como defensa del cuerpo contra la hipoglucemia (según el paper), o alternativamente como defensa de los tejidos contra un exceso de glucosa cuando ya están sobresaturados (hipótesis del globo), o simplemente como tolerancia frente a un estímulo constante.

Ahora ¿Qué causa la hiperinsulinemia inicial? Según el paper, sería una mezcla de factores ambientales y genéticos, lo cual cuadra mucho mejor con la realidad actual. 

Una serie de personas tendrían células beta hiperactivas, por lo que tendrían facilidad tanto para acumular grasa como para desarrollar músculo (endomorfos) debido a que su cuerpo produce más insulina de lo normal. Esa hiperactividad de las células beta, unida a una dieta alta en carbohidratos refinados y un patrón alimentario de 5 o más comidas al día, desembocaría en un desarrollo acelerado de resistencia a la insulina, obesidad, y en última instancia diabetes tipo 2. En los últimos compases de ésta, sus células beta acabarían por colapsar por agotamiento.

Pero el resto del mundo, con células beta "normales", también estaría expuesto a desarrollar Dt2 bajo los patrones alimentarios modernos, sólo que lo haría mucho más lentamente ya que no empezaban desde una situación de hiperactividad pancreática.

Incluso habría gente (ectomorfos) con un funcionamiento del páncreas subclínicamente deficiente, que no engordarían ni generarían masa muscular ni queriendo, por mucho que se comieran a Dios por las patas.


----------



## OGULNIO (19 Ago 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En realidad, sí que tendrían "algo" (de hecho, bastante) de excluyentes....//...



Muchas gracias, es admirable tu capacidad de explicar y la buena voluntad de ayudar.


----------



## pocmoko (19 Ago 2021)

OGULNIO dijo:


> Muchas gracias, es admirable tu capacidad de explicar y la buena voluntad de ayudar.



Suscribo


----------



## Peggy ingenua (19 Ago 2021)

Resumen del hilo



Gente que parte de un estómago que han atrofiado mediante sedentarismo y obesidad gran parte de su vida, y ahora lo hacen más débiles restringiéndose alimentos básicos y tomando suplementos de viejo que no valen para nada


----------



## nief (19 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que existe el ignore para limpiar los hilos.


----------



## sada (20 Ago 2021)

me lo guardo


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (24 Ago 2021)

Me he hecho una analítica de sangre por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y he tenido un resultado extraño

Colesterol total 255.5
HDL 72.8
*LDL 170*
Trigliceridos 63

Vengo de valores similares meses atrás, salvo en el LDL, que estaba a en torno a 115-130. Como curiosidad, la Urea también estaba alta (55). El resto de indicativos en muy buen estado.

Normalmente hago paleo no estricta: es decir, como de todo sin ultraprocesar, nada de cereales (salvo comidas esporádicas de pasta en algún acto social o arroz de vez en cuando previamente enfriado), nada de azúcares, ni bollería, ni fritanga, ni grasas trans.

Eso sí, no escatimo en grasa: jamón, carne, queso curado, aguacate, aove, mascarpone, pescado azul, huevos, coco, cacao y frutos secos. Y por supuesto, mucha verdura cruda/al vapor de por medio

Me descoloca el LDL porque no sé por qué me puede venir la subida. ¿Alguna idea? ¿Es posible que el LDL suba por algún problema no relacionado directamente con la nutrición?

Estupendo hilo. Gracias.


----------



## nief (24 Ago 2021)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Me he hecho una analítica de sangre por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y he tenido un resultado extraño
> 
> Colesterol total 255.5
> HDL 72.8
> ...




Lo tienes alto porque vives a base de grasa

Y ahi se transporta la grasa

Lo que transporta son trigliceridos. Los cuales estan bajos. Asi que el ldl va vacio

Todo correcto en tu caso

Estas fat adapted.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (24 Ago 2021)

nief dijo:


> Lo tienes alto porque vives a base de grasa
> 
> Y ahi se transporta la grasa
> 
> ...



¿Cómo podría haber afectado la ausencia de ejercicio entre unos resultados y otros (de 130 LDL a 170)? Lo digo porque he tenido que disminuir la actividad física por una lesión. Es quizás el único cambio significativo que encuentro en mis rutinas diarias.


----------



## Cloaca (25 Ago 2021)

4 alimentos populares que contribuyen a la ceguera y a los ataques cardíacos

El Dr. Chris Knobbe es oftalmólogo y fundador de la Fundación Cure AMD, una organización sin fines de lucro dedicada a prevenir la degeneración macular relacionada con la edad (DMRE).

Se dice que la DMRE es una de las principales causas de ceguera en los Estados Unidos y la tercera causa a nivel mundial (después de las cataratas y el glaucoma). Aunque es una enfermedad relacionada con el envejecimiento, Knobbe cuestiona si la degeneración macular es una enfermedad causada por el consumo de alimentos procesados.

Nueve años de investigación hicieron que Knobbe concluyera que la DMRE es causada por las deficiencias de nutrientes y la toxicidad de los alimentos procesados. Sin embargo, este denominador está relacionado con la DMRE y con otras enfermedades crónicas, incluyendo la diabetes tipo 2, enfermedades cardíacas y el cáncer.

La causa del problema es debido a la disfunción mitocondrial, que es causada por el consumo elevado de una alimentación occidentalizada, que incluye aceites de semillas tóxicas que son procesados de forma industrial (también llamados "aceites vegetales"), harina refinada, azúcares agregados y grasas trans.

*Las enfermedades metabólicas y crónico-degenerativas 'no existían'*
De acuerdo con Knobbe, hace 125 años, no existían las enfermedades metabólicas y crónico-degenerativas, o al menos no como ahora, citando un estudio del Dr. David Jones y sus colegas, publicado en 2012 en el _New England Journal of Medicine_.

El estudio analizó la historia de la enfermedad durante los últimos 200 años y comparó cuáles eran las 10 principales causas de muerte en los Estados Unidos, desde 1900 hasta 2010.

En 1900, las cuatro principales causas de muerte eran a causa de infecciones cómo neumonía o influenza, tuberculosis, infecciones gastrointestinales y enfermedad valvular cardíaca. Esta última se clasifica como enfermedad cardíaca, pero Knobbe dice que "no se trataba de una enfermedad cardíaca de la arteria coronaria. Se trataba de una enfermedad valvular cardíaca provocada por la sífilis, la endocarditis y la fiebre reumática, en general se consideraba como una enfermedad infecciosa".

En 2010, la situación cambió, ya que las enfermedades crónicas reemplazaron a las enfermedades infecciosas y se convirtieron en las principales causas de muerte. "Hoy en día, las enfermedades cardíacas, el cáncer, los derrames, la EPOC, el Alzheimer, la diabetes tipo 2, las enfermedades renales y todas las enfermedades crónicas, representan 7 de las 10 principales causas de muerte".

Al revisar los datos, Knobbe descubrió que la diabetes de cualquier tipo era poco común en el siglo XIX, pero incrementó hasta 25 veces en un periodo de 80 años. También cita datos que descubrieron que la tasa de obesidad en el siglo XIX era del 1.2 %, mientras que en 1960 aumentó al 13 %, casi 11 veces más, y siguió aumentando hasta el día de hoy.

"La obesidad afectará al 50 % de los adultos en los Estados Unidos para 2030, eso significa que casi la mitad de las personas tendrá problemas de obesidad", dice Knobbe. "Eso equivale a un aumentó de 33 veces en 115 años". Continúa:



> _"Una vez más, debe investigar a qué me refiero. Así que regresemos a la historia de los alimentos. Descubrirá que la enfermedad occidentalizada se relaciona con la alimentación moderna. Ese es el problema._





> _De hecho, eso fue un experimento humano que comenzó en 1866, y no en 1980, y fue propiciado por nuestra alimentación baja en grasas y con grasas saturadas, así que en realidad comenzó en el siglo XIX y nadie dijo nada. No sabíamos en lo que nos metíamos y, de hecho, todavía muchos lo desconocemos"._



*Los cuatro alimentos procesados responsables de la DMRE*
Los cuatro componentes principales de los alimentos procesados que contribuyen a las enfermedades crónicas, como la DMRE, son el azúcar, los aceites de semillas procesados de forma industrial, la harina refinada y las grasas trans. Sobre Knobbe dice lo siguiente:



> _"El azúcar ha estado en el suministro de alimentos durante cientos de años, pero entre 1822 y 1999 se incrementó en 17 veces. En 1866, el aceite de semilla de algodón fue el primer aceite vegetal altamente poliinsaturado que ingresó a los Estados y al mundo entero, de hecho, el 99.9 % de la población desconocía el aceite vegetal poliinsaturado. En 1880 se introdujo la tecnología de molinos de rodillos._





> _En Minneapolis, Estados Unidos, se estableció el primer molino de rodillos que nos dio harina de trigo blanca y refinada, el cual es un alimento deficiente en nutrientes. Y luego la empresa Proctor and Gamble presentó al producto llamado Crisco en 1911._





> _Esas son las grasas trans, que incluyen aceites vegetales hidrogenados y parcialmente hidrogenados, pero, para 2009, el USDA informó que esos cuatro alimentos constituían el 63 % de la alimentación de las personas en Estados Unidos. Esa es la receta para el desastre"._



A medida que aumentó el consumo de alimentos procesados, también lo hicieron las enfermedades crónicas. De acuerdo con Knobbe, la DMRE fue muy poco común desde 1851 hasta casi 1930, pero para la década de los 70 alcanzó proporciones epidémicas. A partir del año 2020, se estima que alrededor de 196 millones de personas en todo el mundo padecen DMRE.



> _"Podemos apreciar que primero es el consumo de los alimentos procesados y luego se presenta la DMRE. Siempre es así. Es una relación temporal. Nos referimos a un consumo por casi 30 o 50 años. Por lógica, se sabe que las enfermedades crónicas tardan mucho en desarrollarse, ¿verdad? Existe una relación de dosis-respuesta y creo que, si analiza todos nuestros datos, esto se convierte en una certeza casi matemática de que existe la relación entre la comida y la degeneración macular". _dice Knobbe.



Knobbe también cita el trabajo de Weston A. Price, el dentista que escribió el libro titulado _Nutrition and Physical Degeneration_. El siglo pasado, Price realizó una investigación sobre la relación entre la salud bucal y las enfermedades físicas.

Fue uno de los principales pioneros de la nutrición y su investigación demostró que las tribus nativas que aún consumían una alimentación tradicional tenían dientes casi perfectos y sin caries. Pero cuando estas poblaciones tribales conocieron el azúcar refinado y la harina blanca, su salud y sus dientes perfectos se deterioraron muy rápido. En muchos sentidos, Knobbe es el equivalente de Price en el siglo XXI.

*La degeneración macular está relacionada con la alimentación*
Knobbe cree que la degeneración macular "relacionada con la edad" debería llamarse degeneración macular relacionada con la alimentación, también afirma que, de todos los componentes de los alimentos procesados, los aceites vegetales poliinsaturados son los que más contribuyen a esta enfermedad. Al compararlos con los "venenos biológicos", Knobbe señala que los aceites de semillas procesados de forma industrial son deficientes en nutrientes, además de ser prooxidantes y proinflamatorios:



> _"Cuando se producen aceites vegetales las semillas oleaginosas se trituran, se calientan y se prensan. Pasan por cuatro o cinco calentamientos, después se trasportan a una unidad de petróleo, hexano y un baño de solvente. Y luego se cuecen al vapor, se desgoman, pasan por un proceso químico de alcalinización, blanqueado y desodorización antes de que entren en esta botella y nos hagan creer que son saludables._





> _Pero en realidad, están completamente oxidados. Son tóxicos. Los aldehídos en estos aceites son un veneno. Los aceites vegetales reemplazaron a las grasas animales y éstos son los más nocivos"._



Knobbe cita el trabajo del pionero de la nutrición Elmer V. McCollum, quien, a principios del siglo XX, les proporcionó a las ratas una alimentación que contenía un 5 % de aceite de semilla de algodón o un 1.5 % de grasa butírica: "esta es una buena mantequilla", señala Knobbe. "Proviene del ganado criado en pastizales y alimentado con pastura. Eso es todo lo que tenían en ese entonces".

Se observaron grandes diferencias entre las ratas, ya que el grupo del aceite de semilla de algodón experimentó retraso en el crecimiento, enfermedades y una vida más corta. Por otro lado, las ratas alimentadas con grasa butírica tuvieron mejores resultados, crecieron y vivieron casi el doble que las demás. Las vitaminas liposolubles A, D y K2 en la grasa butírica de vacas alimentadas con pastura crearon una diferencia en la salud.

"Las necesitamos para mantener nuestra salud y prevenir enfermedades degenerativas", dice Knobbe. "No tengo ninguna duda, todos los datos respaldan el hecho de que los pacientes con degeneración macular tienen una deficiencia de vitamina A, D y K2".

Knobbe cita datos de poblaciones nativas de todo el mundo, incluyendo a la tribu Maasai en África oriental, a los habitantes de Papua Nueva Guinea y de Tokelau en el Pacífico Sur, las cuales tenían alimentaciones muy diferentes y que solo compartían una similitud: "No consumían azúcar refinada, trigo refinado, alimentos procesados ni aceites vegetales". Knobbe descubrió que tienen pocos o ningún caso degeneración macular.

*Los aceites vegetales causan insuficiencia mitocondrial y resistencia a la insulina*
La DMRE es un proceso de enfermedad que se origina por la disfunción mitocondrial y la resistencia a la insulina. El deterioro de la salud es provocado por el consumo a largo plazo de aceites vegetales (omega-6) y otros alimentos procesados, Knobbe explica cuál es el proceso:



> _"Esto es lo que hace el exceso de omega-6 en una alimentación occidentalizada: provoca deficiencias de nutrientes, un problema catastrófico de peroxidación de lípidos, además, daña un fosfolípido llamado cardiolípido en las membranas mitocondriales. Todo esto causa el mal funcionamiento de la cadena de transporte de electrones, lo que provoca un error y disfunción mitocondrial._





> _Y esto contribuye a las especies reactivas de oxígeno, que alimenta los problemas de peroxidación. Entonces, sus células grasas y membranas mitocondriales se llenan con omega-6, por lo que se oxidarán debido a que son poliinsaturadas._





> _Después viene la resistencia a la insulina, que provoca el síndrome metabólico, diabetes tipo 2 y enfermedad del hígado graso no alcohólico. Cuando existe un problema en las mitocondrias, se reducen los ácidos grasos y la oxidación beta, lo que significa que estas grasas no se pueden quemar de forma correcta como combustible._





> _Así que se convierte en una persona dependiente de los carbohidratos y es muy probable que tenga problemas de obesidad. Por lo que se sentirá cansado y subirá de peso. Sus mitocondrias ya no queman grasa como combustible y éste se convierte en un mecanismo poderoso para la obesidad._





> _Así que, la mala energía a nivel celular provoca mutaciones del ADN mitocondrial nuclear y cáncer. Tres semanas con una alimentación alta en PUFA (por sus siglas en inglés) provoca insuficiencia cardíaca en ratas. Igual que apoptosis y necrosis. Y, por supuesto, así es como se desarrollan trastornos como la DMRE y el Alzheimer"._



Knobbe también estudió los aldehídos tóxicos por el consumo de estas grasas omega-6. Cuando consume una grasa omega-6 primero reacciona con un radical hidroxilo o un radical peróxido que produce un hidroperóxido lipídico.

Este hidroperóxido de lípidos se degenera muy rápido en aldehídos tóxicos, que a su vez provocan citotoxicidad, genotoxicidad, mutagenicidad, carcinogenicidad y más, además son obesogénicos, en dosis muy bajas.

*La alimentación ancestral es fundamental para prevenir la degeneración macular relacionada con la edad*
De acuerdo con Knobbe, se reportaron solo 50 casos de ceguera alimentaria entre 1851 y 1930 en todo el mundo, pero es probable que también contribuyeran otras enfermedades. En el 2020, esta cifra aumentó a un estimado de 196 millones de casos. Knobbe cree que llevar una alimentación ancestral, rica en carnes de animales alimentados con pastura, aves de corral, lácteos de vacas alimentadas con pastura, pescado salvaje, vegetales, frutos secos y semillas, contribuirá para que la mayoría de los casos de DMRE desaparezcan.

"¿Podrían los alimentos procesados provocar esta enfermedad? Esa es la cuestión. Quiero decir, ¿esta diferencia es tan simple y podría deberse solo a la alimentación?", preguntó Knobbe. "Les diré que todo lo que he encontrado hasta ahora demuestra que lo es, y no hay nada que no apoye este concepto".

Descubra más detalles, en el libro de Knobbe titulado "Ancestral Dietary Strategy to Prevent and Treat Macular Degeneration", así como en su sitio web, CureAMD.org. Como dice Knobbe:



> _"En la actualidad, alrededor de 534 personas quedarán ciegas debido a la DMRE. Perdieron la vista de un ojo. Y perderán la visión del segundo. Creo que esto es una farsa porque creo que todo se puede prevenir. Por lo tanto, nuestra misión en la fundación Cure AMD es prevenir y tratar la DMRE a través de estrategias alimentarias ancestrales. Y necesitamos más investigación científica para convencer a nosotros y a nuestros amigos"._



*La estrategia más importante que puede implementar*
Es muy importante que disminuya el consumo de aceites de semillas procesados de forma industrial tanto como sea posible. Esto significa eliminar todos los siguientes aceites:


SoyaMaízCanolaCártamoGirasolCacahuete
El aceite de oliva y aceite de aguacate también deberían estar en la lista, ya que más del 80 % de estos aceites están adulterados. Pero incluso si no lo fueran, no vale la pena tener niveles altos de aceite de oliva, ya que contiene la grasa omega-6 llamada ácido linoleico.

También debe ser importante evitar casi todos los alimentos procesados, ya que la mayoría incluyen estos aceites tóxicos. Casi todos los restaurantes de comida rápida también son culpables de utilizar niveles altos de estas grasas tóxicas. Por eso es tan importante preparar la mayor cantidad posible de comida en su hogar para saber qué es lo que come.

La mayoría de los "expertos" en salud, incluyendo muchos a los que he entrevistado antes, no comprenden lo peligroso que son estos aceites en comparación con el azúcar. Estos aceites ingresan en sus membranas celulares y permanecen allí durante años, hasta causar problemas.

Ésta es una de las razones por las que una alimentación rica en este tipo de aceites puede ser perjudicial. Si contiene estas peligrosas grasas omega-6, lo hará metabólicamente poco saludable y tendrá más riesgo de contraer casi todas las enfermedades crónico-degenerativas, como las enfermedades cardíacas, el cáncer, la diabetes y la ceguera.


----------



## nief (29 Ago 2021)

HOLA,


disculpad mi insistencia con el boh butyrate = cuerpos cetonicos de la dieta keto:


Del abstract:
















β-Hydroxybutyrate: A Signaling Metabolite


Various mechanisms in the mammalian body provide resilience against food deprivation and dietary stress. The ketone body β-hydroxybutyrate (BHB) is synthesized in the liver from fatty acids and represents an essential carrier of energy from the ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov








Cuantos mas estudios salen mas claro queda que estar en cetosis deberia ser el estado natural de un humano. Repito humano porque no todos los animales tienen tan facil estar en cetosis


----------



## nief (29 Ago 2021)

*BHB INTERACTIONS WITH AGING PATHWAYS*
The hypothesis that BHB may play a broad role in regulating longevity and the effects of aging comes in part from the observation that many of the interventions that most consistently extend longevity across a wide range of organisms, such as dietary restriction and fasting, intrinsically involve ketogenesis and the production of BHB in mammals (92). 

Dieta keto/low carb, ayuno, ayuno intermitente son lo mismo al final. Todas llevan a lo mismo % elevados de cetonas en sangre. 

The effects of such regimens on invertebrate, rodent, and human health have been reviewed and can include:
extended longevity, 
cognitive protections, 
reductions in cancer, 
and immune rejuvenation (75, 82). 

More specific interventions that promote ketogenesis, such as transgenic overexpression of FGF21, also extend life span in rodents (163). BHB itself extends longevity in _C. elegans_ (24), and whether it would do so in rodents remains to be investigated.


Vamos que aumentan la longevidad, proteccion cognitiva, reduccion de cancer y rejuvenecimiento del sistema inmune.


Casi nada!!!


----------



## nief (2 Sep 2021)

.


----------



## Thundercat (4 Sep 2021)

Yo lo que no entiendo es lo de unos nutricionistas recomendando 5 comidas al día y a otros recomendando comer 1 o 2 veces al día y/o hacer ayuno intermitente. ¿En qué quedamos?

Yo siempre he comido 2 o 3 veces al día como mucho, 3 si desayuno fuerte.


----------



## nief (4 Sep 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es lo de unos nutricionistas recomendando 5 comidas al día y a otros recomendando comer 1 o 2 veces al día y/o hacer ayuno intermitente. ¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> Yo siempre he comido 2 o 3 veces al día como mucho, 3 si desayuno fuerte.



Se llama no actualizarse

En los ultimos 8-9 alos ha habido grandisimos avances en biologia, nutricion y genetica. 

De ahi el cambio

Ademas la informacion ahora fluye mucho y mas rápido. Mas gente tiene acceso ablos estudios

Y eso es lo q ha hecho q se precipite el cambio

Lo puede usted ver con los estudios ultimos. Los de los 3 ultimos años han sido aun mas bestias y potentes.

Saludos


----------



## Thundercat (4 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Se llama no actualizarse
> 
> En los ultimos 8-9 alos ha habido grandisimos avances en biologia, nutricion y genetica.
> 
> ...



y que es lo mejor?? los estudios más recientes están por el ayuno intermitente pero mis conocidos están con lo de 5 comidas al dia


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> y que es lo mejor?? los estudios más recientes están por el ayuno intermitente pero mis conocidos están con lo de 5 comidas al dia



Pues de wso va este hilo

Cojase lonescritoben el 2020 y 2021 en este hilo. Disfrute hqy muuucho escrito por grandes foreros

Y donde tenga dudas pregunte cite reesponda y encantados de ayudarle


----------



## qbit (5 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Cuantos mas estudios salen mas claro queda que estar en cetosis deberia ser el estado natural de un humano. Repito humano porque no todos los animales tienen tan facil estar en cetosis



¿Hay alguna recopilación en algún sitio?


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

Pues el mio de nature que puse. Estara unas hojas mas atras


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

Reflujo y ardor estomago



Como bien explica el hombre.

El consumo de azucar masivamente hace que la valvula del esofago/estomago se relaje y cuando el estomago se contrae para mandar la comida al intestino pues la comida sale por ambos lados (esofago e intestino) y de ahi el reflujo

Hagan la prueba comiendo carne o verduras o grasa y viendo si es asi (test facil y rapido)

Simplemente viene a decir que el azucar inflama el estomago. Sobretodo porque el acido que el estomago produce es para digerir grasas y carne y como no lo gastas en eso ahi sigue y si aun encima abres esofago -> fiesta en tu esofago.

Yo sufria lo mismo, con cambio de dieta adios problema, si os haceis una idea de lo que es sufrirlo asi que no os voy a contar lo feliz que se pone uno pudiendo comer sabiendo que no va a ser un sufrimiento luego.


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna recopilación en algún sitio?






amcxxl dijo:


> comer poco durante demasiado hace que el cuerpo se ralentize, entonces se tiene que subir la TSH que emite la pituitaria (estimulante del tiroides) para mantener la secreccion de hormonas en el tiroides incluso con deficiencias nutricionales
> 
> comiendo mas se normaliza la TSH, ACTH LDL etc...
> que se emitan mas hormonas estimulantes no quiere decir que las glandulas esten mal, al contrario, estan para eso, pero inducirse una deficiencia a drede es de tontos
> ...




Como veo que no lo has visto te lo paso de nuevo:









Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com





Este articulo viene a decir que manteniendo niveles de 1-3-5 milimoles por decilitro de boh butirato (cetonas) en sangre es el elixir contra el envejecimiento (literalmente)

Estan tan flipados con el descubrimiento que todo el articulo dice que hay que investigar mucho mas porque las cetonas las produce el cuerpo naturalmente y afecta todas las rutas metabolicas conocidas que mejoran tanto la saludo como la esperanza de vida y todo sin tomar nada.

Ver archivo adjunto 736928


No me crea a mi, crea a la prestigiosa nature. Que es un estudio que resume los estudios y descubrimientos de los ultimos 3-4 años.
Años en los que se ha avanzado muchisimo.
Esta tan tan importante este articulo (`pena que este en ingles y aun a un nivel tan elevado) que deberiais mirarlo y revisarlo con cuidado, os puede ir la vida en ello

Y si lo duda vayase al apartado de referencias donde cada argumento esta perfectamente referenciado al estudio en el que se sustenta lo que propone.

Le llega asi o necesita mas?

El articulo es del 2020, del cual traduzco el trozo del final:

Ver archivo adjunto 736946



Ese era el post que puse y aqui tambien tienes la discusion al respecto:









Diabetes Tipo 2 -> Curable? como? -> solucion


Por? que problema tienen los frutos secos Y la sal ? que problema tiene? Nueces no deberias tener problema alguno como los tenga por casa no paro hasta terminarlos. La sal me da mucha sed, todo me sabe salado




www.burbuja.info






Aun asi este hilo de las harinas es oro molido.

Desde mi punto de vista keto es la manera de vivir, pero posteare mas tarde mis impresiones generales tras 2 años investigando el tema. Viendo un poco mis conclusiones de todos los ultimos estudios. Que son muy alentadores.

Un adelanto:

No, hasta los casi 70 años no deberia haber ningun tipo de decaimiento, fisico, cognitivo ni metabolico. Vamos que nos haremos viejos si pero sin perdida apreceiable de rendimiento (metabolico, cognitivo o fisico)

Elaborare mas al respecto luego, basandonos en la ciencia claro y explicando el por que no es asi para todos. (y abrir debate claro)

Saludos


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Pues quería comentaros que ocurre con la edad (según la ciencia) en los 3 aspectos mas importantes.

Mental, metabólico y físico.




Mental:
No hay envejecimiento mental = decaimiento cognitivo hasta. Vamos que hacerse viejo y que la mente vaya a menos no esta relacionado. Osea que no se chochea por hacerse uno viejo. Tenemos casos por todos conocidos.









Experts Now Say That Declining Mental Sharpness Doesn’t Have to Come With Age


Think Declining Mental Sharpness “Just Comes With Age”? Think Again, Says a Prestigious NIH-Funded Conference We’ve long thought cognitive decline was just “characteristic of aging,” but researchers convened by the American Geriatrics Society funding from the National Institutes of Health (NIH) sug



scitechdaily.com





Metabolico:
Apenas hay caida del metabolismo entre 30 y 60. Luego va bajando un poco. Así que eso de que con la edad tu cuerpo tiene metabolismo mas lento es una mentira. Mas relacionado con alta insulina, menos musculo y mas sedentarismo (amen de problemas de tiroides muchas veces)










Metabolism Changes With Age – But Exactly When Is Quite Surprising


Researchers have precisely measured life’s metabolic highs and lows, from birth to old age, and the findings might surprise you. Most of us remember a time when we could eat anything we wanted and not gain weight. But a new study suggests your metabolism — the rate at which you burn calories — ac



scitechdaily.com






Muscular/físico










Preserve your muscle mass - Harvard Health


While most men will lose about 30% of their muscle mass during their lifetime, it is possible to rebuild and maintain muscle with a progressive resistance training program and a higher-protein diet...




www.health.harvard.edu













Three stages to age-related muscle loss...and how to avoid it.


From your mid-thirties onwards, there is a gradual decline in both muscle strength and muscle mass. Maximising muscle when young, maintaining muscle when middle aged and minimising loss when older is key to reducing the effect of sarcopenia and the risk of frailty, disability and reduced quality...




www.adalinhealth.com.au








Este y muchos otros estudios indican que aunque si hay una perdida de musculo con la edad esta es mucho mucho menos acusada y no es incapacitante si uno "usa" su musculatura.


Vamos que uno al hacerse viejo no tiene porque:

Chochear
Tener el metabolismo reducido
Perder el musculo hasta no poder apenas moverse y hacer vida.

Frente a esto tenemos luego esto:









(PDF) β-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology


PDF | Aging is a universal process that renders individuals vulnerable to many diseases. Although this process is irreversible, dietary modulation and... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net













Scientists Discover Small Proteins Regulate the Aging Process


The attachment of the small protein ubiquitin to other proteins (ubiquitination) regulates numerous biological processes, including signal transduction and metabolism / Scientists at the University of Cologne discover the link to aging and longevity. Scientists have discovered that the protein



scitechdaily.com















Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com





Donde vemos como:

Moverse/ejercitarse
Tener una dieta principalmente Keto (Dieta para la que fuimos diseñados) o al menos low carb / sin procesados
Dicen que "previene" los 3 aspectos arriba mencionados (perdida de metabolismo, cognición y musculo).

*Hipótesis*

Hasta aquí parece que tenemos 2 ideas:

1 -> No hay decaimiento/envejecimiento significativo
2 -> Dieta keto es anti aging (Vamos que la dieta para la que fuimos diseñados es casualmente pro envejecimiento)


Y aquí es donde yo quiero darle la vuelta a esto. Porque no tiene sentido que el hacer lo que se supone que debemos hacer porque asi fuimos diseñados (Movernos y comer dieta keto) sea anti aging.

Mi hipótesis es que por defecto, ejercitándonos y comiendo keto (que es lo natural) no deberíamos tener el decaimiento (cognitivo, metabólico y muscular) hasta muy tarde sino que :

Es salirnos de esa pauta lo que nos hace envejecer prematuramente. Y estamos ahora "descubriendo" que lo otro tiene propiedades anti envejecimiento (que siempre han estado ahí)

Y justo la ciencia lo corrobora.

Es un facepalm de libro en mi opinión. 

Las abuelas tenían razón:

ejercicio
no comer mierda

ya de por si evita el envejecimiento o muerte prematura (así hay tanto viejo tan viejo en España en buenas condiciones)

Pero el estudio de nature:









Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com





Lo que nos viene a decir encima de todo lo anterior es que estando en keto vamos incluso un paso mas alla y que puede ser llave para futuros descubrimientos.

Contestando al @Thundercat en los ultimos 3-4 años los avances han sido bestiales en este campo. Razones?

Secuenciacion del genoma humano en el 2003 y en años posteriores esto + nuevos estudios + potencia de calculo han ayudado a descubrir muchas cosas.
La secuenciacion de las proteinas mas el descubrimiento de google (alphafold) hara que aun se acelere este proceso. Algo que hasta ahora tardabamos lustros en saber como era una proteina los cabrones de Google con IA lo han hecho posible en segundos. Esto, en mi opinion, es el mayor descubrimiento de lo que va de siglo XXI en temas de biologia y envejeciemiento.
Y el ultimo punto yo creo que es la facilidad de comparticion/comunicacion/acceso a la informacion que ha dado tanto internet, como los moviles y la misma pandemia.

Que opinais?

Yo no me puedo creer aun la cantidad de avances que ha habido (poco a poco iran llegando al comun de los mortales si). La putada es que va en contra de las ideas existentes pero la info de como tener una vida longeva y sana estan ahi. Es cierto que hace falta un poco de nivel para sacar las conclusiones de la info que hay ya.

Y lo mejor de todo?

Por ahora es todo sin pastillas, sin efectos secundarios. Lo que esta demostrado 100% cientificamente que funciona es:


EJERCICIO FISICO, SOBRETODO AUMENTAR MUSCULO
DIETA KETO.

Y punto.

Buena tarde


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna recopilación en algún sitio?








Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)


HOLA, disculpad mi insistencia con el boh butyrate = cuerpos cetonicos de la dieta keto: Del abstract: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6640868/ Cuantos mas estudios salen mas claro queda que estar en cetosis deberia ser el estado natural de un humano. Repito humano...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (5 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Pues quería comentaros que ocurre con la edad (según la ciencia) en los 3 aspectos mas importantes.
> 
> ...



Buenas. Gracias por la recopilación.

Sobre el enlentecimiento del metabolismo, te puedo decir que con 15 años me tenía que afeitar 1 vez/día, y ahora cada 4-5 días, si bien es verdad que no hago dieta cetogénica del todo.


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Buenas. Gracias por la recopilación.
> 
> Sobre el enlentecimiento del metabolismo, te puedo decir que con 15 años me tenía que afeitar 1 vez/día, y ahora cada 4-5 días, si bien es verdad que no hago dieta cetogénica del todo.



Curioso. Yo no he notado reduccion alguna. Que suerte


----------



## DDT (8 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe cuantos días hacen falta para adelgazar algo sin comer pan?
Llevo dos días y nada.


----------



## prisila (9 Sep 2021)

Yo opino que la mala alimentacion en la actualidad es por la mala orientacion de las personas ya que no tiene una buena actividad fisica y la adecuada alimentacion


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2021)

prisila dijo:


> Yo opino que la mala alimentacion en la actualidad es por la mala orientacion de las personas ya que no tiene una buena actividad fisica y la adecuada alimentacion



WTF???

_Opino que la mala alimentación es porque las personas no se alimentan bien_ 

Denle un Nobel


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuantos días hacen falta para adelgazar algo sin comer pan?
> Llevo dos días y nada.



Es que no es sólo el pan.
Tienes que tratar de cortar todo lo refinado, precocinado e industrializado.

Si no, te estás metiendo azúcares ocultos por un tubo sin darte ni cuenta, y dejar el pan se vuelve un sacrificio (que lo es: de esta decisión diría que es lo que más se echa de menos) poco menos que inútil.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2021)

Voy a abrir un melón nuevo.

Sé que igual su sitio no es aquí, pero por enredar.

¿Conocéis el método Wim Hof? llevo un par de semanas con él, y como mínimo te echas unas risas.

Se basa (hasta donde sé, porque paso de aflojar la mosca y me tengo que limitar a lo que hay colgado por ahí que se puede ver por la filosa) en "tres pilares":

1.- Ejercicios de hiperventilación seguida de apnea en respiración negativa (pulmones vacíos)
2.- Aclimatación al frio, empezando por duchas frías y siguiendo con inmersión en bañeras de hielo (y otras mierdas que no sé si haré)
3.- Fortalecimiento de la voluntad, básicamente por la vía de enfrentarte voluntariamente a 1.- y 2.-, que son razonablemente desagradables

Los beneficios, presuntamente, son múltiples:

- Aumento del metabolismo basal vía generación de grasa parda
- Mejora del tono vascular y consiguiente reducción de la carga de trabajo del corazón
- Reseteo del sistema inmune
- Reducción de la inflamación sistémica
- Mejora en la eficiencia de oxigenación de tejidos
- Mejora (efímera) del rendimiento físico
- Mejora de la capacidad pulmonar
- Aclimatación rápida a la altitud
- Aclimatación al frio (este gachó hace alpinismo en gayumbos, nada en lagos helados y otras mierdas similares)
- Acceso voluntario y consciente a funciones del sistema autónomo (esto me cuesta creerlo, pero el tío se ha sometido a estudios científicos que lo corroboran)
- Relajación y ligera euforia

Y como bonus, tocando un tema que me viene interesando de un tiempo a esta parte: los ejercicios de hiperventilación y apnea potencian la producción endógena de DMT en el cerebro, siendo posible incluso alcanzar estados alterados de consciencia.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a abrir un melón nuevo.
> 
> Sé que igual su sitio no es aquí, pero por enredar.
> 
> ...




Lo de la hiperventilación lo hago a menudo. El subidón de DMT te aseguro que es real si haces varias repeticiones. Tras mínimo 4 ó 5 iteraciones empiezas a ver lucecitas y alcanzas un estado de conciencia muy profundo. Luego hasta tengo sueños lúcidos o muy vívidos. Eso sí, es un poco coñazo por que tienes que hacer varias repeticiones y eso son muchos minutos hasta que alcanzas ése estado y muchas veces, por lo que sea, te duermes antes o no tienes la suficiente motivación o claridad de mente y lo dejas antes de alcanzar el estado. Pero si te empeñas, llegas. Lo difícil es mantener ése nivel de atención por mucho tiempo porque la mente tiende a divagar o perderse en las "alucinaciones". Confieso que he usado dronjas como el LSD y la mescalina y la sensación es similar aunque más sutil, claro.

También se notan efectos fisiológicos curiosos, desde un cosquilleo por todo el cuerpo y una especie de frío relajante, para nada incómodo y notas como eres muy consciente de todos tus biorritmos por así decirlo: latidos, respiración, movimiento de los intestinos y circulación de la sangre y otros fluidos por el cuerpo. A veces hasta acojona un poco.

Lo que no he probado es lo de bañarme en hielo por las mañanas de invierno. Me faltan cojoncillos. Lo de las duchas frías si es recomendable porque efectivamente toleras el estrés y practicas el autodominio. Para no torturame mucho, me ducho primero normal con agua calentita para enjabonarme bien y aclararme pero luego acabo con agua fría. Mínimo hay que aguantar un minuto. En verano es fácil pero en invierno te cagas en la puta madre de Wim Hof.


----------



## Picard (9 Sep 2021)

Tengo una pregunta, ya dije en otro hilo hace tiempo que voy comiendo lo que quiero, pero que cuando subo de peso como 4-5 kg de mi peso ideal dejo de comer pan y harinas en general (salvo pan de molde al que le quito los bordes) y en mes y medio- dos meses los vuelvo a perder. Hasta ahí todo bien. El caso es que en esta última vez que he bajado, me dan ganas de 'no volver a cogerlos', o sea, ahora estoy de puta madre y creo que no me va a suponer gran esfuerzo dejar definitivamente el pan. 

Me he bajado hace unos días una app de esas de contar calorías y te das cuenta de lo que supone el puto pan o una cerveza (hostias, estas hijas de puta tienen más de 150 kcal). Y aquí viene mi pregunta: Es lo mismo comer 300 kcal de carne que 2 cervezas? O sea, si yo un día me quiero beber dos cervezas, y sacrifico de mis otras comidas las 300 kcal, la asimilación de las mismas será igual si no supero las 1850 kcal que he calculado que debo comer al día para mantenerme los días que no hago deporte? O se asimilan de forma diferente y más persistentemente? no sé si me explico, a ver si alguien ecsperto me arroja luz sobre el asuntoc.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Para no torturame mucho, me ducho primero normal con agua calentita para enjabonarme bien y aclararme pero luego acabo con agua fría. Mínimo hay que aguantar un minuto.



...nenaza...  

O sea, que cuando llegue el invierno, veremos, pero de momento, ducha fría a pelo, tres minutos mínimo.

Lo del DMT, en tu experiencia ¿Depende del tiempo de apnea que logres, o más bien del número de iteraciones?

Porque sí que he llegado a notar sensaciones peculiares, ruido blanco, formas difusas, haciendo 5 o 6 ciclos, pero no paso de ahí y me pregunto si será porque no paso de 1:30 - 2 minutos en apnea ni pa Dios ni pa la Virgen.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Sep 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta, ya dije en otro hilo hace tiempo que voy comiendo lo que quiero, pero que cuando subo de peso como 4-5 kg de mi peso ideal dejo de comer pan y harinas en general (salvo pan de molde al que le quito los bordes) y en mes y medio- dos meses los vuelvo a perder. Hasta ahí todo bien. El caso es que en esta última vez que he bajado, me dan ganas de 'no volver a cogerlos', o sea, ahora estoy de puta madre y creo que no me va a suponer gran esfuerzo dejar definitivamente el pan.
> 
> Me he bajado hace unos días una app de esas de contar calorías y te das cuenta de lo que supone el puto pan o una cerveza (hostias, estas hijas de puta tienen más de 150 kcal). Y aquí viene mi pregunta: Es lo mismo comer 300 kcal de carne que 2 cervezas? O sea, si yo un día me quiero beber dos cervezas, y sacrifico de mis otras comidas las 300 kcal, la asimilación de las mismas será igual si no supero las 1850 kcal que he calculado que debo comer al día para mantenerme los días que no hago deporte? O se asimilan de forma diferente y más persistentemente? no sé si me explico, a ver si alguien ecsperto me arroja luz sobre el asuntoc.



No, no es lo mismo para nada.
Las calorías no son ni un 10% del problema (o de la solución) del sobrepeso.
"Una caloría es una caloría" es la trola que ha hecho obeso a medio mundo.

El problema del pan, la harina y la cerveza es que contienen hidratos de carbono de asimilación rápida (azúcares y almidones hidrolizados), y eso te dispara la insulina en sangre. La insulina bloquea la quema de grasas y fomenta la acumulación de grasas. 

Eso hace que no puedas acceder al michelín, y en esa situación, si al cuerpo le falta combustible, lo que hace es bajar el ritmo de gasto y aumentar el reflejo del hambre. Por eso las dietas hipocalóricas funcionan de culo y al final fracasan en el 99% de los casos.


----------



## Picard (9 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo para nada.
> Las calorías no son ni un 10% del problema (o de la solución) del sobrepeso.
> "Una caloría es una caloría" es la trola que ha hecho obeso a medio mundo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, no tengo ni puta idea del tema pero efectivamente sospechaba lo que me has contado.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ...nenaza...
> 
> O sea, que cuando llegue el invierno, veremos, pero de momento, ducha fría a pelo, tres minutos mínimo.
> 
> ...




Bueno es que para alargar el tiempo de apnea lo suyo es ir haciendo más repeticiones, eso sí, bien hechas. No es tan fácil como parece porque como he dicho la mente tiene a perderse en sus cosas y terminas haciendo mal las repeticiones porque no prestas la suficiente atención a los ritmos, profundidad... Puede que sean mejor 4 o 5 iteraciones hechas lo más perfectamente posible que 6 ó 7 de cualquier manera. Es tan importante el control de la mente como el ejercicio físico de respirar como indica el método. Luego pasa que empiezas a ver las luces, formas, etc. y la mente se fija en ellas, pierde atención en la respiración y pierdes ése estado para volver a uno más "normal". Con la práctica irás alargando el tiempo de apnea y con eso la profundidad de la experiencia. 

Ya veremos lo que aguantas en invierno con las duchas frías a pelito.


----------



## nief (9 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ...nenaza...
> 
> O sea, que cuando llegue el invierno, veremos, pero de momento, ducha fría a pelo, tres minutos mínimo.
> 
> ...




Yo llevo 2 años duchandome en agua fria. Todo el año.

Al ppio los primeros dias un poco raro y tal pero ahora nada.

Lo unico salientable es que por las mañanas es cuando es mas facil ducharse, para mi al menos. Yo al despertarme (debido al dawn effect) tengo siempre muuucho calor y no se baja (en verano es mas bestia aun) y esa ducha fria es refrescante a dolor.

Que ganas? pues sensacion de frescor, relax, que el frio en la piel deje de ser doloroso. Claro que sentimos el agua fria pero no es doloroso. Tambien he notado que no tirito nunca al tener frio.

Viviendo en el norte es un plus pues al ir a bañarte (agua a 17-21 grados) entras al agua sin mariconadas.

Que mas? pues ganas muuucha fuerza voluntad pues todos los dias al acercarte al grifo es una decision dura que hay que tomar. Aun ahora a veces me cuesta pero son 1 segundo de duda y pa dentro. Eso en tu vida diaria ayuda muchisimo a tener mucha fuerza de voluntad para todo. Estas entrenado.



Smiling, del dawn efect tendriamos que hablar. 

En mi caso es bastante bestia y he dejado de tomar cafe para no empeorarlo (me pase al te) y no veas que diferencia en general. Por que lo digo?

Pues se supone que la hemoglobina a1c en keto debe andar entre 4.8 y 5.0 (en low carb /keto) la mia ahi seguia en 5.5%. Asi que algo la mantenia alta. 

Pena no haber usado un glucometro de medicion continua antes. 

Mi teoria es cortisol alto por estres y sobretodo el cafe sumado al dawn efect (efecto despertar) -> que forzaba al cuerpo a soltar glucosa (aunque en ayunas lo tenia en 72-80. 

Como lo se/intuyo? por que era tomar un cafe y no parar de ir a mear durante 2 horas. cuando digo no parar es al menos 5-6 veces en 2 horas sin poder resistirlo.

Ahora con el te no me pasa y de paso mi concentracion, agilidez mental, memoria etc muchisimo. (De ahi mi alegria). Y tambien conseguir dormir toda la noche del tiron sin despertar.

No se para mi que el cuerpo, tras aquel periodo de enorme enorme estres que pase, no se quedo bien (de tanto cortisol o lo que fuese)


Te con un nada de nata liquida (te ingles of course pues el de aqui es bastante malo malo)

Un cafe mas tarde a mediodia y asi no tiene ese efecto que tiene por las mañanas.

Saludos

p.d. perdonad el desbarre pero es algo que he notado y ha supuesto un cambio a mejor en mi vida (que ya habia mejorado) espectacular. Con memoria me refiero a numeros de 6-7 cifras acordarme con verlos unos segundos. Recordar todo lo que seme comenta y venir a mi mente ideas rapidamente para dar soluciones a temas complejos. vamos algo que hasta hace unas semanas no me pasaba (y asi era yo antes).


----------



## nief (9 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ...nenaza...
> 
> O sea, que cuando llegue el invierno, veremos, pero de momento, ducha fría a pelo, tres minutos mínimo.
> 
> ...




Disculpad mi ignorancia. DMT?


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Disculpad mi ignorancia. DMT?











Dimetiltriptamina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## MaxxPower (9 Sep 2021)

pues he recibido esta semana los resultados de la analítica y me preocupan un poco los valores referentes al funcionamiento de los riñones. Están casi todos dentro del límite pero creo que podrían estar mejor:

Urea: 40 (19-43)
Creatinina: 1.13 (0.66-1.25)
Filtrado glomerular: 86.2 (>=60)
Fosfato: 5.6 (2.5-4.5)

Parece, según he leído por ahí, que la causa de esos valores subóptimos podría ser un alto consumo de proteínas, que en mi caso rondan los 1.3g/kg, así que estoy pensando en reducir la cantidad a 1g/kg o algo así.

alguien por aquí se ha encontrado con el mismo problema y/o ha seguido algún tipo de estrategia para solucionarlo?


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2021)

MaxxPower dijo:


> pues he recibido esta semana los resultados de la analítica y me preocupan un poco los valores referentes al funcionamiento de los riñones. Están casi todos dentro del límite pero creo que podrían estar mejor:
> 
> Urea: 40 (19-43)
> Creatinina: 1.13 (0.66-1.25)
> ...




Pues si comer muchas proteinas, sobretodo de golpe, tiene un pelin ese efecto.

keto significa comer 70-80% grasa, 15-20% proteina y resto carbohidratos.

Mucha gente cuando se va a keto y quita los hidratos realmente lo que hace es subir mucho las proteinas pero esta acojonada por las grasas y no las sube en acordancia.

Se debe comer principalmente grasa. Y la proteina es lo que viene con la grasa. No hay que preocuparse por ella ya viene sola.

Ejemplo?

queso
tocino
nata
olivas
aguacates
buen filete con toda su grasa (2 o 3 dedos de grosor en una buena chuleta)
aceite
pescado

Etc.

De todas formas @MaxxPower estaria bien tener los otros datos.

Higado
Grasas
ETC..

De todas formas si lo que buscais es consumo elevado de proteinas hay que distribuirlas a lo largo de varias comidas para que el cuerpo se encargue de ellas y no abusar claro.

Yo, como ya comente arriba, no puedo comer mas que 1 vez al dia y mucha menos cantidad (me esta costando mucho comer menos porque aun estoy acostumbrado a saciarme fisicamente no quimicamente = tener el estomago a tope y no parar cuando me siento lleno. Soin muchos años)

Saludos


----------



## TercioVascongado (10 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo llevo 2 años duchandome en agua fria. Todo el año.
> 
> Al ppio los primeros dias un poco raro y tal pero ahora nada.
> 
> ...




Interesante. Suelo hacerme las analíticas en ayunas pero siempre tomo un café. La próxima probaré sin café a ver si bajan la glucosa y la a1c. Si sucede así, informaré en el hilo. De momento glucosa en ayunas entre 90 y 100 y HbA1c 5,3-5,4 en los últimos análisis.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Sep 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Interesante. Suelo hacerme las analíticas en ayunas pero siempre tomo un café. La próxima probaré sin café a ver si bajan la glucosa y la a1c. Si sucede así, informaré en el hilo. De momento glucosa en ayunas entre 90 y 100 y HbA1c 5,3-5,4 en los últimos análisis.



Bajará, seguramente.

Uno de los efectos del café de la cafeína (y en parte responsable de su efecto estimulante) es que estimula las suprarrenales, causando secreción de cortisol.

El cortisol una de las hormonas de la respuesta de lucha o huida, y una de sus funciones es inundar el torrente sanguíneo de glucosa en preparación de un esfuerzo explosivo.

Así que, si tomas café, al rato te subirá la glucosa en sangre aunque no hayas comido nada


----------



## Hemosvenido (10 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bajará, seguramente.
> 
> Uno de los efectos del café de la cafeína (y en parte responsable de su efecto estimulante) es que estimula las suprarrenales, causando secreción de cortisol.
> 
> ...



Sois una mina de conocimiento cabrones, tengo pendiente leerme el hilo de arriba abajo.

Una pregunta, con el té pasa lo mismo? El negro con leche, por ejemplo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Sep 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Sois una mina de conocimiento cabrones, tengo pendiente leerme el hilo de arriba abajo.
> 
> Una pregunta, con el té pasa lo mismo? El negro con leche, por ejemplo.



El té negro tiene como unos 55mg por taza frente a los 125 de una taza de café.
Si lo tomas con leche, pues menos todavía.

Y a menos cafeína, pues menos estimulación de las suprarrenales


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> ... mi concentracion, *agilidez* mental...




Que momento más tonto para que te patine la _agilidez_ mental 

EDIT: coñas aparte, las consecuencias de un periodo sostenido y prolongado de estrés incluyen el desarrollo de resistencia a la insulina, posiblemente incluso resistencia al cortisol.

De ese modo, se entrelazan dos círculos viciosos jodidos:

El dawn effect te hace soltar cortisol para ir espabilando.
El cortisol sube la glucosa
La insulina la devuelve a su sitio si se rebasan los límites
El café estimula la secreción de cortisol

Después de un periodo prolongado de estrés, tu cuerpo segregaría más cortisol de lo normal para despertarte (ya que el nivel basal de cortisol era elevado por el estrés, y se necesita un cambio en el nivel de cortisol para el despertar).
Además, como el cortisol causa aumento de la glucemia, el haberlo tenido elevado todo el rato habría forzado al cuerpo a estar segregando insulina todo el tiempo, volviéndote resistente.
Así que el aumento de la glucemia causado por el dawn effect sería mayor, y tardaría más en desaparecer por la resistencia a la insulina.
Si a eso se le suma el café, que aumentaría aún más los niveles de cortisol (que son máximos a primera hora del día), volverías a tener un aumento de la glucemia después del café, que saldría (de dónde si no, si no desayunas más que café) del glucógeno almacenado, causando la necesidad de ir a mear con frecuencia al separarse el agua del glucógeno en la glucogenolisis.


----------



## MaxxPower (10 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues si comer muchas proteinas, sobretodo de golpe, tiene un pelin ese efecto.
> 
> keto significa comer 70-80% grasa, 15-20% proteina y resto carbohidratos.
> 
> ...




gracias por tu mensaje @nief

la teoría la tengo muy clara, el problema es que al no ser muy alto, 200g de cerdo por ejemplo ya son alrededor de 0.8g por kilo y si después le sumas los huevos del desayuno, el pescado y frutos secos pues ya ves...de todas formas siempre he sido de hincharme a protes,

cómo coméis los que hacéis omad para no quedarse como un palillo?

mi objetivo estos meses era comer dos veces al día y así quitarme los huevos que por una extraña razón me bajan la energía como si fueran hidratos....pero cuesta mucho mantener el peso así...

en fin a seguir investigando, parece que nunca se acaba de dar con la tecla adecuada...


----------



## nief (10 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que momento más tonto para que te patine la _agilidez_ mental
> 
> EDIT: coñas aparte, las consecuencias de un periodo sostenido y prolongado de estrés incluyen el desarrollo de resistencia a la insulina, posiblemente incluso resistencia al cortisol.
> 
> ...



Tal cual. 

Hoy amaneci con mucho calor y despierro. Me hice un te pero me tome 1/5 porque estaba despierto

Encaja totalmente

De hecho comiendo keto veia q me salia de keto por las mañanas

Ahora no

Resistencia al cortisol

Te dire q el nievel de estres en general ha bajado mucho pero muchisimo. El q yo noto ineternamente ante mismos estimulos


----------



## Cloaca (11 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Voy a abrir un melón nuevo.



O unos pulmones nuevos

La respiración siempre ha ido por delante de la nutrición, y al igual que hay rutas óptimas para la salud, también hay formas de respirar mas sanas que otras, porque evacuan los residuos mas eficientemente.



https://www.yoga-mandir.com/assets/entrenamiento/Pranayama-Andre-Van-Lysebeth.pdf



Los estados elevados de conciencia por respiración son homólogos a tener la sangre limpia. Es el estado natural humano.


----------



## planta (11 Sep 2021)

Dos preguntas, hablando de low Carb y no de keto, el de fitness revolucionario habla bastante bien de la patata cocida. Qué opináis?

Y sobre las pipas de girasol como aperitivo? Demasiado omega 6?


----------



## nief (12 Sep 2021)

planta dijo:


> Dos preguntas, hablando de low Carb y no de keto, el de fitness revolucionario habla bastante bien de la patata cocida. Qué opináis?
> 
> Y sobre las pipas de girasol como aperitivo? Demasiado omega 6?




Low carb y parata.....

Mejor que trigo? Si

Low carb no diria yo..

Aunque 50g tp le veo problema. Ni fritas tp


----------



## Timekiller (13 Sep 2021)

planta dijo:


> Dos preguntas, hablando de low Carb y no de keto, el de fitness revolucionario habla bastante bien de la patata cocida. Qué opináis?
> 
> Y sobre las pipas de girasol como aperitivo? Demasiado omega 6?



Mejor pipas de calabaza.


----------



## Momo L (13 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El té negro tiene como unos 55mg por taza frente a los 125 de una taza de café.
> Si lo tomas con leche, pues menos todavía.
> 
> Y a menos cafeína, pues menos estimulación de las suprarrenales



Y sobre el té blanco? Mejor, igual o peor que el negro?


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Sep 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y sobre el té blanco? Mejor, igual o peor que el negro?



No es que yo sea experto en tés (para eso estaba Seiyuro, pero por el motivo que fuera se inmoló, dejándonos huérfanos de té y de cacao), pero una búsqueda rápida en google me da esto:

¿Cuánta cafeína tiene cada té?

En resumidas cuentas, todas las hojas de té tienen (al parecer) más o menos la misma cafeína, pero como no todas se infusionan el mismo tiempo ni a la misma temperatura (porque, por ejemplo, el té verde amarga QUE TE CAGAS si lo infusionas más de 2 minutos o a más de 70º), pues ahí radica la diferencia.

O sea, si preparas el té bien, claro. Si te pasas los tiempos y temperaturas de infusión por el forro, pues entonces nada.

Yo solía bromear con que el té blanco se conocía también como té de la inmortalidad porque era tan asqueroso que te parecía que no te fueras a morir nunca, pero al parecer la culpa era mía: lo estaba preparando MAL.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Sep 2021)

planta dijo:


> Dos preguntas, hablando de low Carb y no de keto, el de fitness revolucionario habla bastante bien de la patata cocida. Qué opináis?
> 
> Y sobre las pipas de girasol como aperitivo? Demasiado omega 6?



Patata cocida REPOSADA.
Es decir, la cueces, la guardas en la nevera, y te la comes fría al día siguiente.

Eso hace que parte del almidón retrograde (= se vuelva a formar tras haberse hidrolizado por la cocción) y se vuelva resistente. El almidón resistente no es digerible por el cuerpo humano, PERO SÍ POR LA FLORA INTESTINAL, que lo transforma en butiratos (=ácidos grasos de cadena corta) que son el alimento predilecto de las paredes intestinales.


----------



## nief (14 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Patata cocida REPOSADA.
> Es decir, la cueces, la guardas en la nevera, y te la comes fría al día siguiente.
> 
> Eso hace que parte del almidón retrograde (= se vuelva a formar tras haberse hidrolizado por la cocción) y se vuelva resistente. El almidón resistente no es digerible por el cuerpo humano, PERO SÍ POR LA FLORA INTESTINAL, que lo transforma en butiratos (=ácidos grasos de cadena corta) que son el alimento predilecto de las paredes intestinales.




O puedes comer otras mil cosas en vez de patatas frias.

No entiendo la fijacion con sustitutos y procesar algo que sabemos que no deberia estar en la dieta.

Arroz, patatas y trigo -> deberia reducirse al maximo.

Y luego meter de todo lo demas. Probar cosas nuevas señores. Que una vez te quitas esos 3 alimentos todo lo demas sabe a gloria


----------



## Smiling Jack (15 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> O puedes comer otras mil cosas en vez de patatas frias.
> 
> No entiendo la fijacion con sustitutos y procesar algo que sabemos que no deberia estar en la dieta.
> 
> ...



Pues ya me dirás de dónde vas a sacar almidón resistente entonces.
O butiratos, si a eso vamos.


----------



## Timekiller (15 Sep 2021)

Otra opción más cómoda para tomar almidón resistente es consumir fécula de patata Santiveri o de otra marca.


----------



## nief (16 Sep 2021)

Timekiller dijo:


> Otra opción más cómoda para tomar almidón resistente es consumir fécula de patata Santiveri o de otra marca.




O directamente no tomarlo.


----------



## skeptik (16 Sep 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás de dónde vas a sacar almidón resistente entonces.
> O butiratos, si a eso vamos.



Almidón resistente == fibra.
Las verduras ya aportan fibra. Las bacterias la fagocitan y la excretan no sé si en butirato u otra cosa.

Yo esto no lo tengo claro. Prefiero evitar cualquier fuente de almidón, resistente o no. Aparte que no todo el almidón de una patata o boniato enfriado es resistente. Si necesito suplementar fibra, utilizo salvado de trigo o psyllium.


----------



## nief (16 Sep 2021)

skeptik dijo:


> Almidón resistente == fibra.
> Las verduras ya aportan fibra. Las bacterias la fagocitan y la excretan no sé si en butirato u otra cosa.
> 
> Yo esto no lo tengo claro. Prefiero evitar cualquier fuente de almidón, resistente o no. Aparte que no todo el almidón de una patata o boniato enfriado es resistente. Si necesito suplementar fibra, utilizo salvado de trigo o psyllium.



Para que necesitais fibra? 

Es algo q no entiendo


----------



## skeptik (16 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Para que necesitais fibra?
> 
> Es algo q no entiendo



Supuestamente para alimentar a la microbiota. Sé que hay diferentes teorías al respecto, pero no hay dos microbiotas ni dos intestinos iguales.


----------



## nief (17 Sep 2021)

skeptik dijo:


> Supuestamente para alimentar a la microbiota. Sé que hay diferentes teorías al respecto, pero no hay dos microbiotas ni dos intestinos iguales.



Un supuestamente no me vale


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Sep 2021)

Hay que ser estupido, para hoy en dia,mantener una dieta donde los HC provenientes de cereales ( refinados o integrales es casi la misma basura), harinas, azucar, fructosa e incluso si me apuras leguminosas en exceso sea la base de tu aliemtacion... el pancreas con 20 años no esta igual que con 40 ... el higado todavia si no esta muy reventado puede recuperarse, pero el pancreas no

La dieta debe estar basada en carnes y pescados magros, frutos secos y verdura baja en almidones, el resto de alimentos es para complementar y obviamente se puede añadir mas leguminosas que por ejemplo frutas como platanos ---

La insulina es la clave de casi todoy mantenerla baja y estable el mayor tiempo posible es garantia de una buena salud de adulto

Simplemente viendo como engordan a los patos a base de maiz para ponerles el higado a reventar , o como los cerdos a base de comer cereales y mondas se ponen mucho mas grasientos que los que comen bellota, da que pensar y la clave es la insulina, el pancreas y el higado y todo eso te machaca sobre todo los hc ,el azucar refinado y la fructosa en exceso


----------



## bizarre (17 Sep 2021)

Hola, me han dado los resultados de unos análisis de sangre de la SS, son un poco incompletos, hay tres cosas que tengo fuera de rango pero yo no los veo dentro de lo preocupante, vosotros que creéis?
Glucosa 72 (74 a 106 lo normal)
GPT/ALT 8 (10 a 33 lo normal)
Colesterol total 224 no separa el bueno y el malo
Los triglicéridos están en rango con 74

Soy mujer acercándome a los 49 años

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Sep 2021)

Ya se ha hablado a lo largo del hilo pero viene siempre viene bien aportar documentación y más si viene de organismos oficiales

Agradecimiento al forero @Impresionante y su hilo






El Instituto de salud americano, NIH, ahora recomiendan vitamina C, D3 y zinc para la prevención y el tratamiento de Covid-19.


El resto de los que lo hemos recomendado durante los últimos 18 meses ni siquiera queremos una disculpa.




www.burbuja.info





*Zinc, Vitamin D and Vitamin C: Perspectives for COVID-19 With a Focus on Physical Tissue Barrier Integrity*









Zinc, Vitamin D and Vitamin C: Perspectives for COVID-19 With a Focus on Physical Tissue Barrier Integrity


Some nutrients play key roles in maintaining the integrity and function of the immune system, presenting synergistic actions in steps determinant for the immune response. Among these elements, zinc and vitamins C and D stand out for having immunomodulatory ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*Conclusion*
Several minerals and vitamins have antioxidant, immunomodulatory and antimicrobial roles which could be helpful for the immune response against the SARS-CoV-2 virus. In the absence of a widely available treatment or a vaccine for COVID-19,* supplementation of micronutrients emerges as an important measure to improve the immune system and to prevent the development of severe symptoms*. Some of these micronutrients are the vitamins A, B, C, D and E, and minerals such as selenium, magnesium, and zinc (17, 19).


En la ausencia de un tratamiento o de una vacuna ampliamente disponibles, la suplementación con micronutrientes EMERGE COMO UNA IMPORTANTE MEDIDA para mejorar el sistema inmunológico y PARA PREVENIR EL DESARROLLO DE SÍNTOMAS GRAVES.


----------



## skeptik (17 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Un supuestamente no me vale



A mí tampoco me vale que la nutrición no sea una ciencia exacta... pero es lo que hay.


----------



## nief (17 Sep 2021)

bizarre dijo:


> Hola, me han dado los resultados de unos análisis de sangre de la SS, son un poco incompletos, hay tres cosas que tengo fuera de rango pero yo no los veo dentro de lo preocupante, vosotros que creéis?
> Glucosa 72 (74 a 106 lo normal)
> GPT/ALT 8 (10 a 33 lo normal)
> Colesterol total 224 no separa el bueno y el malo
> ...




Pues yo los veo bien. Falta el hdl pero esta muy bien la verdad.


----------



## bizarre (17 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues yo los veo bien. Falta el hdl pero esta muy bien la verdad.



Claro, yo no entiendo tanto siempre he creído que si los triglicéridos también están altos pues ya si te tienes que preocuparte un poco
El azúcar está bajo pero no me siento mal, estoy acostumbrada, de joven al tomar azúcar si que notaba las bajadas
Y lo otro que tengo bajo no sé lo que es....

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos París (18 Sep 2021)

Ayer tuve ocasión de ver este documental sobre el gran bulo que desde estamentos oficiales se nos ha contado de la grasa saturada. La plandemia palidece ante la conspiración alimentaria que organismos como la OMS llevan promoviendo desde hace años.


----------



## nief (18 Sep 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Ayer tuve ocasión de ver este documental sobre el gran bulo que desde estamentos oficiales se nos ha contado de la grasa saturada. La plandemia palidece ante la conspiración alimentaria que organismos como la OMS llevan promoviendo desde hace años.



Tal cual

Pero no es una conspiracion. Simplemente ahora sabemos q es al reves y esta costando cambiar la mentalidad


----------



## zapatitos (18 Sep 2021)

bizarre dijo:


> Hola, me han dado los resultados de unos análisis de sangre de la SS, son un poco incompletos, hay tres cosas que tengo fuera de rango pero yo no los veo dentro de lo preocupante, vosotros que creéis?
> Glucosa 72 (74 a 106 lo normal)
> GPT/ALT 8 (10 a 33 lo normal)
> Colesterol total 224 no separa el bueno y el malo
> ...




Suponiendo que no seas celiaca o tengas la enfermedad de Crohn (enfermedades que ya sabrías porque tienen síntomas fáciles de diagnosticar) pues lo más normal es que la GPT/ALT baja sea por un déficit de proteina en la dieta que a su vez produce déficit de algunas vitaminas como la B6.

Lo demás no hay porqué preocuparse. Lo de la GPT/ALT tampoco es alarmante pero mira bien si estás consumiendo la suficiente proteina.

Saludos.


----------



## bizarre (18 Sep 2021)

Gracias zapatitos...pues no, seguro que no soy celíaca ni Crohn, si que puede ser lo que dices pues en verano con el calor tiendo a comer menos carne y pescado y tomó mucha más verdura que me resulta más ligera con el calor no tomo caldo de huesos ni guisos

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elpesetilla (19 Sep 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Ayer tuve ocasión de ver este documental sobre el gran bulo que desde estamentos oficiales se nos ha contado de la grasa saturada. La plandemia palidece ante la conspiración alimentaria que organismos como la OMS llevan promoviendo desde hace años.




No te fies de eso tampoco, esta claro que ha habido un claro interes por demonizar las grasas ( sobre todo saturadas ) en pos del azucar, pero las grasas saturadas y el exceso de grasas "buenas" tampoco es sano

No conozco a nadie de los que dicen que las grasas saturadas no son malas que se atrevan a llevar una dieta sin miedo ni contar el numero de grasa saturada que ingieren, ni grasa en general tampoco, para que engañarnos

Los viejos de los pueblos han comido tocino , carne grasa ,etc , y estan ahi mas sanos que nosotros, pero tampoco se inflan a grasas saturadas a diario, ni se ponen hasta arriba de yemas de huevo todos los dias, para que engañarnos


----------



## nief (19 Sep 2021)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No te fies de eso tampoco, esta claro que ha habido un claro interes por demonizar las grasas ( sobre todo saturadas ) en pos del azucar, pero las grasas saturadas y el exceso de grasas "buenas" tampoco es sano
> 
> No conozco a nadie de los que dicen que las grasas saturadas no son malas que se atrevan a llevar una dieta sin miedo ni contar el numero de grasa saturada que ingieren, ni grasa en general tampoco, para que engañarnos
> 
> Los viejos de los pueblos han comido tocino , carne grasa ,etc , y estan ahi mas sanos que nosotros, pero tampoco se inflan a grasas saturadas a diario, ni se ponen hasta arriba de yemas de huevo todos los dias, para que engañarnos



Claro q np comes la misma cantidad porque es imposible

Yo empece y tuve q reducir a 1 comida diaria porque no podia mas. La sensacion de saciedad hace q aborrezcas comer

Sensacion q antes no tenias. Comias hasta q fisicamente no entraba mas. Ahora no puedes hacerlo. Es algo raro si


----------



## piru (19 Sep 2021)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No te fies de eso tampoco, esta claro que ha habido un claro interes por demonizar las grasas ( sobre todo saturadas ) en pos del azucar, pero las grasas saturadas y el exceso de grasas "buenas" tampoco es sano
> 
> No conozco a nadie de los que dicen que las grasas saturadas no son malas que se atrevan a llevar una dieta sin miedo ni contar el numero de grasa saturada que ingieren, ni grasa en general tampoco, para que engañarnos
> 
> Los viejos de los pueblos han comido tocino , carne grasa ,etc , y estan ahi mas sanos que nosotros, pero tampoco se inflan a grasas saturadas a diario, ni se ponen hasta arriba de yemas de huevo todos los dias, para que engañarnos





Aquí hay uno. 20 huevos a la semana, más mantequilla, tocino, nata, según corresponda todos los días. Cocinando con manteca de cerdo, el AOVE sólo de condimento.

Glucosa: 84
Triglicéridos: 49
Colesterol T: 259

IMC: 23
Altura/cintura: <2

Estas en casa vuelan:


----------



## elpesetilla (19 Sep 2021)

piru dijo:


> Aquí hay uno. 20 huevos a la semana, más mantequilla, tocino, nata, según corresponda todos los días. Cocinando con manteca de cerdo, el AOVE sólo de condimento.
> 
> Glucosa: 84
> Triglicéridos: 49
> ...





pero asi no , hombre, pon foto de tu analitica, asi yo tambien no te jode,....


TROLL

POn foto de tu analitica, fecha, tapando datos personales anda

Los huevos es lo de menos, yo me como dos docenas a la semana, aunque es cierto que por cada dos calras tiro una yema
No tomo lacteos, pero tomo bastante aceite de oliva virgen y no me corto con la carne grasa, eso si, no a diario ni mucho menos excepto los huevos...


----------



## piru (19 Sep 2021)

elpesetilla dijo:


> pero asi no , hombre, pon foto de tu analitica, asi yo tambien no te jode,....
> 
> 
> TROLL
> ...




Hombre de poca fe. Aquí la tienes la última de este año y sin tapar los datos personales, a pelito, como buen burbujo:




Quieres también fotitos de mi IMC23?

Y de mis 33 cm de polla? Ahí estoy en la media del floro, sorry.


----------



## elpesetilla (19 Sep 2021)

piru dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe. Aquí la tienes la última de este año y sin tapar los datos personales, a pelito, como buen burbujo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779971
> 
> ...



joder q locura, pues esta muy bien para comer , en mi opinion demasiadas grasas, pero si a ti te gusta y te sienta bien, pues adelante

yo como sobre todo carne magra , pescado y verdura, de vez en cuando durante la semana legumbres, quesos y yogur avena sin gluten o arroz

No tomo leche fresca ni cereales con gluten

esto durante 7 dias, un dia a la semana o cuando me apetece, pues como lo que me quiera, desde helados, a nutella , chocolate ...donuts , vamos sin mirar si lleva gluten, leche, grasas trans o lo que sea, pero como maximo dos veces en semana

me es imposible comer mal muchos dias seguidos, demasiados hidratos, azucares o muy graso, me encuetro mal


----------



## piru (19 Sep 2021)

elpesetilla dijo:


> joder q locura, pues esta muy bien para comer , en mi opinion demasiadas grasas, pero si a ti te gusta y te sienta bien, pues adelante
> 
> yo como sobre todo carne magra , pescado y verdura, de vez en cuando durante la semana legumbres, quesos y yogur avena sin gluten o arroz
> 
> ...


----------



## TercioVascongado (20 Sep 2021)

Acabo de estar en el digestivo (tema menor y posiblemente ajeno) y he pasado bastante de discutir con el NPC pero os podéis imaginar los mantras:

- "Cómo que no desayunas, el desayuno no hay que saltárselo nunca, es la comida más importante del día y además ha de ser la más calórica".
- "No se puede ir a trabajar sin azucar en el cerebro".
- "Si no te entra el desayuno hay que levantarse antes y forzarse a comer", "yo me dejo la fruta cortada la noche anterior", palabras textuales.
- "Hay que hacer 5 comidas al día, ligeras y equilibradas".
- "No hay que hacer comidas copiosas."
- "En la cena hay que comer lo menos posible."

He hecho ayuno de 24h de las 20h del domingo a las 20h del lunes, haciendo a lo largo del dia jornada laboral de curro intenso, sesión de pesas y ejercicio aeróbico intenso y he llegado a la cena sin notarlo. Le cuento eso y le revienta la cabeza o qué. En fin, me ha dado mucha pereza.


----------



## nief (20 Sep 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Acabo de estar en el digestivo (tema menor y posiblemente ajeno) y he pasado bastante de discutir con el NPC pero os podéis imaginar los mantras:
> 
> - "Cómo que no desayunas, el desayuno no hay que saltárselo nunca, es la comida más importante del día y además ha de ser la más calórica".
> - "No se puede ir a trabajar sin azucar en el cerebro".
> ...



Jajajjaja

A ver. Eso son algunos. Huye de el. Cambia medico

Mis endocrinos 0 pegas. Por suerte los vi centrados y actualizados


----------



## Robusto y soñador (20 Sep 2021)

Es aqui donde los CERDOS OBESOS se juntan a chuparse la polla y hacer dietas de friki obeso perdiendo calidad de vida??


----------



## Ratona001 (20 Sep 2021)

Robusto y soñador dijo:


> Es aqui donde los CERDOS OBESOS se juntan a chuparse la polla y hacer dietas de friki obeso perdiendo calidad de vida??



Gordos de las harinas


----------



## Cloaca (21 Sep 2021)

min 35


----------



## Leunam (22 Sep 2021)

Alimentación baja en carbohidratos para el mejor manejo de la diabetes mellitus tipo 1


Alimentación baja en carbohidratos para el mejor manejo de la diabetes mellitus tipo 1 Carbohydrate-restricted diets and Type 1 diabetes me...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com


----------



## Francaco (27 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes.

Una pregunta. El otro día compré el queso mozzarella rallado que está muy bueno incluyéndolo en una tortilla francesa. Este producto lo pasé por Yuka y tiene una califación mediocre debido a las grasas, pero ese no es el problema.

El problema es que lleva almidón utilizado como antiaglomerante y pregunto, afecta a una dieta baja en carbohidratos?


----------



## Agonías (27 Sep 2021)

¿Qué desayunáis los que no coméis azúcar? Tanto el pan como la leche llevan azúcar.


----------



## nief (27 Sep 2021)

Agonías dijo:


> ¿Qué desayunáis los que no coméis azúcar? Tanto el pan como la leche llevan azúcar.




Yo ahora te negro + unas gotas de nata liquida para montar.

Si tuviese que desayunar comeria lo mismo que a otra hora:

pues fiambre
griego con nueces
una tortilla francesa
salchichas
aluvias
yogurt natural con frambuesas
una ensalada

Es lo que desayunan en uk/noruega/suecia/alemania etc

Hazlo una comida normal o no desayunes. Yo es que por la mañnaa no tengo hambre pero si tuviese optaria por esas opciones. 

Si tienes hambre -> come, come lo que te apetezca


----------



## nief (27 Sep 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Una pregunta. El otro día compré el queso mozzarella rallado que está muy bueno incluyéndolo en una tortilla francesa. Este producto lo pasé por Yuka y tiene una califación mediocre debido a las grasas, pero ese no es el problema.
> 
> ...



almidon = a azucar 

Compra queso mozzarella y rallalo tu no?

Otro tema es cuanto lleve, habria que ver la tabla de composicion, cuantos hidratos de carbono lleva por 100g.

Recordad que hidrato de carbono = azucar

La fibra es tambien azucar pero el cuerpo no la puede usar asi que la comemos y luego la expulsa(caga)mos

Saludos


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Sep 2021)

He realizado lo mismo que tú, 1.83 63kg. Tres o cuatro días corro y otros dos o tres bici más hitt, cinco días semana.
En cuando vuelvo a comer pan todos los días subo de peso y me es imposible dejarlo.
No sé que mierda le meten...


----------



## skeptik (27 Sep 2021)

Agonías dijo:


> ¿Qué desayunáis los que no coméis azúcar? Tanto el pan como la leche llevan azúcar.



Pues cualquier cosa que no lleve azúcar, igual que el resto del día.

En fin de semana yo suelo romper mi ayuno con unos huevos revueltos con bacon. Entre semana lo más habitual es un wok de verduras.


----------



## nief (27 Sep 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> He realizado lo mismo que tú, 1.83 63kg. Tres o cuatro días corro y otros dos o tres bici más hitt, cinco días semana.
> En cuando vuelvo a comer pan todos los días subo de peso y me es imposible dejarlo.
> No sé que mierda le meten...



No le meten nada. Los hidratos de carbono llega un momento que si abusas son adictivos.

A mi me pasaba igual y ahora no tengo esa locura con pasteles, pasta, arroz o pan. Como un poco si me apetece (que es casi nunca) y ya. Porque al final es como comer azucar.

No os pasa?


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> No le meten nada. Los hidratos de carbono llega un momento que si abusas son adictivos.
> 
> A mi me pasaba igual y ahora no tengo esa locura con pasteles, pasta, arroz o pan. Como un poco si me apetece (que es casi nunca) y ya. Porque al final es como comer azucar.
> 
> No os pasa?



También que desgastada mucho y el cuerpo te pide chicha...
Yo creo que un poco sin pasarte es bueno. El organismo trabaja un poco


----------



## Agonías (27 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> almidon = azucar
> 
> Recordad que hidrato de carbono = azucar
> 
> La fibra es tambien azucar



Estas 3 afirmaciones son falsas. Que, de todos modos, habría que ser retrasado profundo para hacer caso de lo que dice alguien que escribe de manera tan nefasta.
Ahora me dirás que las faltas de ortografía y sintaxis también son azúcar.


----------



## Francaco (27 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> almidon = a azucar
> 
> Compra queso mozzarella y rallalo tu no?
> 
> ...



Según esta página 1 gramos de HC (0,80 g de azúcar) por cada 100. Cuando lo vi me lleve una gran decepción, ya que tiene muy buen sabor, intentaré utilizarlo lo menos posible, el problema, me gusta mucho el queso.


----------



## Francaco (27 Sep 2021)

Agonías dijo:


> ¿Qué desayunáis los que no coméis azúcar? Tanto el pan como la leche llevan azúcar.



Dinos un poco tus gustos.

Yo por ejemplo un postre que suelo hacerme mucho son dos yogures griegos naturales, cacao en polvo 100% marca Valor y almendras. Lo mezclas todo y queda un postre que me gusta mucho. Pero claro, a mí me gusta el chocolate amargo.


----------



## Agonías (27 Sep 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Dinos un poco tus gustos.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo un postre que suelo hacerme mucho son dos yogures griegos naturales, cacao en polvo 100% marca Valor y almendras. Lo mezclas todo y queda un postre que me gusta mucho. Pero claro, a mí me gusta el chocolate amargo.



Para desayunar solía tostar el pan del día anterior (aprox unos 50gr) y lo untaba con tomate y aceite, junto a unas lonchas de jamón york entre semana y serrano los findes. Pero claro, no se puede comer pan por el puto azúcar. Y todos los desayunos que pienso tienen azúcar, por el pan o por el dulce.


----------



## Francaco (27 Sep 2021)

Agonías dijo:


> Para desayunar solía tostar el pan del día anterior (aprox unos 50gr) y lo untaba con tomate y aceite, junto a unas lonchas de jamón york entre semana y serrano los findes. Pero claro, no se puede comer pan por el puto azúcar. Y todos los desayunos que pienso tienen azúcar, por el pan o por el dulce.



Prueba esto a ver si te gusta, yo no lo he probado, pero me lo recomendó una persona celíaca. Sin nada de gluten, solo harina de almendras y proteínas en polvo, algo opcional esto último.

Nunca será igual que el pan de harina, pero como sustituto puede venirte bien.


----------



## Agonías (27 Sep 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Prueba esto a ver si te gusta, yo no lo he probado, pero me lo recomendó una persona celíaca. Sin nada de gluten, solo harina de almendras y proteínas en polvo, algo opcional esto último.
> 
> Nunca será igual que el pan de harina, pero como sustituto puede venirte bien.



Muchas gracias, lo probaré


----------



## nief (27 Sep 2021)

Agonías dijo:


> Para desayunar solía tostar el pan del día anterior (aprox unos 50gr) y lo untaba con tomate y aceite, junto a unas lonchas de jamón york entre semana y serrano los findes. Pero claro, no se puede comer pan por el puto azúcar. Y todos los desayunos que pienso tienen azúcar, por el pan o por el dulce.




Quizas hay un problema mas profundo. Si lo que buscas son sustitutos no te van a solucionar el problema.

Yo pase por esa fase tambien y la solucion fue ... cambio de habitos de comida.

Si buscamos que esto dure el resto de nuestra vida no podemos andar con sustitutos. Hay que cambiar todo lo que comes nuevos habitos.

Asi lo hice y no hago dieta. Simplemnete lo he incorporado a mi vida diaria y no tengo que andar buscando que alternativa a algo que comia antes me sirve.

Simplemente tengo nuevas comidas para cada situacion y todas me gustan.

No se si me explico.

Sino volveras a tu vida de antes 100% garantizado


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Una pregunta. El otro día compré el queso mozzarella rallado que está muy bueno incluyéndolo en una tortilla francesa. Este producto lo pasé por Yuka y tiene una califación mediocre debido a las grasas, pero ese no es el problema.
> 
> ...



Los ingredientes se ordenan por proporción, así que lo más probable es que la cantidad de almidón que lleve ese queso sea testimonial.
Al fin y al cabo, está detrás de la sal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Según esta página 1 gramos de HC (0,80 g de azúcar) por cada 100. Cuando lo vi me lleve una gran decepción, ya que tiene muy buen sabor, intentaré utilizarlo lo menos posible, el problema, me gusta mucho el queso.



Tampoco hay que ser agonías.

¿Cuánto queso rallado vas a comer al día? 20 o 30 gramos, como mucho.
Si es un 1% HC, eso y nada es lo mismo.


----------



## Soler (28 Sep 2021)

Voy a exponer un poco lo que me pasa a mí. Hace un año pesaba 85kg midiendo 1'79. Me apunté al gym y cambié mis hábitos alimenticios. Comencé a comer mucha más verdura, arroz, sopas, pescado, etc. Por su puesto eliminé todo azúcar e hidratos de carbono. A día de hoy peso 62 kg. Hay días e incluso rachas cuando tengo vacaciones o típicos puentes donde como bastante mal pero no subo nada así que supongo que cambié mi metabolismo. Pero siempre intento comer bien e ir al gimnasio al menos 4 días a la semana.

Entonces la cuestión que quería consultar es que por ahí en junio pensé que estaría bien ganar algo de bíceps y abdominales. Pero la verdad es que me cuesta un huevo ganar músculo. Apenas tengo abdominales y algo de bíceps pero no mucho. Bajé de peso muy fácil pero ganar músculo me cuesta horrores. No sé si recurrir a batidos de proteína o algo porque la verdad es que estoy algo frustrado con eso de ganar músculo. Es un quiero pero no puedo. Ya como carne, huevos y todo.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## skeptik (28 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> Quizas hay un problema mas profundo. Si lo que buscas son sustitutos no te van a solucionar el problema.
> 
> Yo pase por esa fase tambien y la solucion fue ... cambio de habitos de comida.
> 
> ...



Abundo en este punto de vista. Los sustitutos al final son un autengaño. Mejor aprender a disfrutar la pléyade de alimentos deliciosos y saludables, y a menudo antes prohibidos, con los que puedes tener una alimentación sana, completa y nutritiva.


----------



## Dexmond (28 Sep 2021)

Soler dijo:


> Voy a exponer un poco lo que me pasa a mí. Hace un año pesaba 85kg midiendo 1'79. Me apunté al gym y cambié mis hábitos alimenticios. Comencé a comer mucha más verdura, arroz, sopas, pescado, etc. Por su puesto eliminé todo azúcar e hidratos de carbono. A día de hoy peso 62 kg. Hay días e incluso rachas cuando tengo vacaciones o típicos puentes donde como bastante mal pero no subo nada así que supongo que cambié mi metabolismo. Pero siempre intento comer bien e ir al gimnasio al menos 4 días a la semana.
> 
> Entonces la cuestión que quería consultar es que por ahí en junio pensé que estaría bien ganar algo de bíceps y abdominales. Pero la verdad es que me cuesta un huevo ganar músculo. Apenas tengo abdominales y algo de bíceps pero no mucho. Bajé de peso muy fácil pero ganar músculo me cuesta horrores. No sé si recurrir a batidos de proteína o algo porque la verdad es que estoy algo frustrado con eso de ganar músculo. Es un quiero pero no puedo. Ya como carne, huevos y todo.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



La hormona anabólica, para crecimiento, es la insulina, para activarla es necesario el HC.

Para ganar músculo y peso es necesario que haya exceso de calorías, y sean las adecuadas para generar músculo (proteínas).

La dieta keto o lowCarb no es la mas adecuada si lo que quieres es anabolizar, es decir crecer.




Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nief (28 Sep 2021)

Soler dijo:


> Voy a exponer un poco lo que me pasa a mí. Hace un año pesaba 85kg midiendo 1'79. Me apunté al gym y cambié mis hábitos alimenticios. Comencé a comer mucha más verdura, arroz, sopas, pescado, etc. Por su puesto eliminé todo azúcar e hidratos de carbono. A día de hoy peso 62 kg. Hay días e incluso rachas cuando tengo vacaciones o típicos puentes donde como bastante mal pero no subo nada así que supongo que cambié mi metabolismo. Pero siempre intento comer bien e ir al gimnasio al menos 4 días a la semana.
> 
> Entonces la cuestión que quería consultar es que por ahí en junio pensé que estaría bien ganar algo de bíceps y abdominales. Pero la verdad es que me cuesta un huevo ganar músculo. Apenas tengo abdominales y algo de bíceps pero no mucho. Bajé de peso muy fácil pero ganar músculo me cuesta horrores. No sé si recurrir a batidos de proteína o algo porque la verdad es que estoy algo frustrado con eso de ganar músculo. Es un quiero pero no puedo. Ya como carne, huevos y todo.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



A mi me paso algo parecido baje de 78 a 70 en 2 meses y luego tarde año y pico en subir musculatura.

El ultimo año lo he pasado aumentando musculatura y bajando aun mas barriga manteniendo los 70-71kg.

Si Años y años perdiendo musculatura luego cuesta recuperarla pero se consigue si.


----------



## nief (28 Sep 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> La hormona anabólica, para crecimiento, es la insulina, para activarla es necesario el HC.
> 
> Para ganar músculo y peso es necesario que haya exceso de calorías, y sean las adecuadas para generar músculo (proteínas).
> 
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo con esto.

Si tu cuerpo es sensible a la insulina te lo compro. 

Si no lo es necesitas cantidades enormes y la insulina en exceso a parte de ser anabolica es proliferativa aka = a cancer

Mejor un ayuno largo para que tu cuerpo pase a:

ser sensible a la hormona del crecimiento (brutalmente)
y ademas la segregue 
y se vuelva bestialmente sensible a la insulina

con esto a nada que le des un poco de buena proteina y algo de hidrato (algo) vamos....

Ahora que si te quieres hinchar, insanamente, adelante


----------



## Dexmond (28 Sep 2021)

nief dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con esto.
> 
> Si tu cuerpo es sensible a la insulina te lo compro.
> 
> ...



Lo que pide es incharse insanamente, lo he entendido como ganar peso en plan anabólico, de ahí lo de la insulina.

Tu peso sano, es el que se te regula al hacer una los carb o keto, meterle 10 kilos más a ese peso, desde mi POV, siempre será insano.

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chulita (30 Sep 2021)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Es la solución definitiva para que tu reputisimo amigo de la infancia no se muera de papayavirus.

Vete a la mierda.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> La hormona anabólica, para crecimiento, es la insulina, para activarla es necesario el HC.
> 
> Para ganar músculo y peso es necesario que haya exceso de calorías, y sean las adecuadas para generar músculo (proteínas).
> 
> ...



Pero no habiamos dicho que si metes exceso de calorias en la dieta engordas? Que si te comes medio cerdo te va todo a las cartucheras?

Me teneis confundido, pide cita a tu endocrino y lo hablais y dais una respuesta consensuada.

Me voy a tomar una cerveza para despejarme de la confusion...oig.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con esto.
> 
> Si tu cuerpo es sensible a la insulina te lo compro.
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces.

Les venden que lo sano es crear musculo paco de mierda lleno de agua, a base de hincharse de protes (de bote) y carbos en barritas y aquarius.


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Es la solución definitiva para que tu reputisimo amigo de la infancia no se muera de papayavirus.
> 
> Vete a la mierda.



Chulita que haces en este hilo


----------



## Chulita (2 Oct 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Chulita que haces en este hilo



Ya me voyyyyyy


----------



## nief (2 Oct 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te esfuerces.
> 
> Les venden que lo sano es crear musculo paco de mierda lleno de agua, a base de hincharse de protes (de bote) y carbos en barritas y aquarius.



Tengo un amigo que justo justo ha hecho esto.

Se ha puesto eso si como un ceporro.

ahora claro hay que bajar peso claro porque musculo habra ganado pero no veas lo hinchado que esta...


----------



## zapatitos (2 Oct 2021)

Dexmond dijo:


> La hormona anabólica, para crecimiento, es la insulina, para activarla es necesario el HC.
> 
> Para ganar músculo y peso es necesario que haya exceso de calorías, y sean las adecuadas para generar músculo (proteínas).
> 
> ...




La insulina no es la única hormona anabólica del organismo, hay muchas. Y la principal es la testosterona, sin ella ya te puedes meter toda la insulina que te de la gana que solo conseguirás ponerte como un cerdo. También está la HGH y después hay más pero estas tres son las más importantes.

Se puede ganar músculo sin la insulina, no tanto como con ella pero si lo suficiente como para estar bastante musculado, solo que hay cambiar el enfoque del entrenamiento, basicamente en modificar la intensidad del entrenamiento porque con una dieta keto o baja en carbos no puedes entrenar con la misma intensidad que con una alimentación alta en HC.

Si te empeñas en entrenar a mucha intensidad sin HC te va a pasar lo que probablemente le esté sucediendo al forero de más arriba osease que juntará un entrenamiento con mucha intensidad junto a una dieta baja en HC por lo que tendrá el glucógeno muy bajo o agotado y por tanto el organismo cuando necesite la energía apropiada para esos entrenamientos intensos tirará de los aminoácidos del músculo con la consiguiente pérdida muscular que hará que el entrenamiento no haya servido para nada.

La ventaja de las dietas bajas en HC es que el músculo que ganas suele ser siempre limpio y por tanto visualmente aunque tengas menos que los que se hinchan a HC normalmente destacará más.

Saludos.


----------



## Cruzado (3 Oct 2021)

Pegunta : lentejas con arroz integral y verduras

¿los foreros entienden que es un plato sano pese a ser hidratos?¿ son de los buenos? He empezado a comerlo 2 o 3 veces por semana y me sacia muchisimo con un solo plato, aparte de su precio irrisorio.


----------



## nief (3 Oct 2021)

Cruzado dijo:


> Pegunta : lentejas con arroz integral y verduras
> 
> ¿los foreros entienden que es un plato sano pese a ser hidratos?¿ son de los buenos? He empezado a comerlo 2 o 3 veces por semana y me sacia muchisimo con un solo plato, aparte de su precio irrisorio.




Si claro que si sacia fisicamente.

Ahora el tema es, sacia por los hidratos o por la grasa de la carne que lleva?

Te das cuenta que es todo fibra no? y que de ese tipo de comida el cuerpo extrae muchos menos nutrientes. Pero valido si que es.

Luego hay gente que es extreñida esa gente no deberia, en mi opinion, probar la fibra.

Yo estos dias pasados abuse un poco del chocolate negro 99% y de las nueces -> 30% o mas de fibra. 

Resultado?

Estreñimiento = heces duras, con bolas, que flotan y no os cuento lo doloroso que es. Eso si religiosamente todos los dias al baño.

Resultado? sensacion hinchazon, dolor, sangre etc etc que os voy a contar. Daba igual que bebieses o hicises nada. 

Me pare a pensar un poco y dije coño las nueces y el chocolate

Asi que reduccion de ambos y resultado?

Vuelta a la normalidad.

Que puto dolor macho..


----------



## MaxT (3 Oct 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> La insulina no es la única hormona anabólica del organismo, hay muchas. Y la principal es la testosterona, sin ella ya te puedes meter toda la insulina que te de la gana que solo conseguirás ponerte como un cerdo. También está la HGH y después hay más pero estas tres son las más importantes.
> 
> Se puede ganar músculo sin la insulina, no tanto como con ella pero si lo suficiente como para estar bastante musculado, solo que hay cambiar el enfoque del entrenamiento, basicamente en modificar la intensidad del entrenamiento porque con una dieta keto o baja en carbos no puedes entrenar con la misma intensidad que con una alimentación alta en HC.
> 
> ...



¿Qué rutina deberíamos seguir entonces los que seguimos una dieta keto/carnívora? ¿Entrenamientos poco intensos con muchas repeticiones varias veces por semana?


----------



## zapatitos (3 Oct 2021)

MaxT dijo:


> ¿Qué rutina deberíamos seguir entonces los que seguimos una dieta keto/carnívora? ¿Entrenamientos poco intensos con muchas repeticiones varias veces por semana?




Olvídate de las rutinas de los gimnasios tipo Weider de una vez cada músculo hasta que lo destrozas porque no son para tí, lo único que conseguirás es quemarte. Rutinas donde entrenas 2-3 veces semanales cada músculo pero con menos intensidad son más adecuadas. Partiendo de que ya se tiene algo de base en mi opinión la PHAT 5-3-2 es la mejor con diferencia, por ejemplo esta.


Rutina Phat mixta para fuerza e hipertrofia muscular 【2021】


Repito, partiendo ya de una base de entrenamiento, si eres principiante ni se te ocurra porque hay cosas mejores para comenzar.


Olvídate de chorradas como lo de "sorprender" a los músculos cambiando de ejercicios porque eso no sirve para nada a nivel aficionado. Pilla los ejercicios que te gusten y hazlos siempre porque son los que te van a funcionar. Y olvídate de hacer también cosas como repeticiones lentas porque a nivel aficionado solo sirven para agotarte, cadencia siempre 1-0-1 excepto los días de hipertrofia que los ejercicios 6x3 son para trabajar la explosividad y por tanto la cadencia positiva debe de ser lo más veloz posible, la negativa igual a 1.

Pero repito, esta rutina es suponiendo que ya tienes una base, si no la tienes ni se te ocurra y comienza por más abajo hasta que la tengas, quitando por ejemplo los días de hipertrofia y metiendo por ejemplo solo tres días de fuerza (Lunes-Miércoles-Viernes)

Saludos.


----------



## piru (5 Oct 2021)

Corell, inmunólogo: "Infectarse con la variante delta después de vacunarse es muy posible"


El catedrático de Inmunología y popular divulgador relata su propia experiencia tras contagiarse después de tener la pauta de vacuna completa.




www.elespanol.com





Veamos al personaje:


"Tuve una ligera diarrea, pero eso tampoco me sorprendió, pues *mi tránsito intestinal se altera con bastante frecuencia.*"

Típico de los comeharinas. Yo, desde que soy carnívoro sucio, disfruto de un tránsito intestinal que funciona como un reloj.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Oct 2021)

Pizpi ayuso no siguio ninguna dieta concreta, simplemente "comer menos". CICO en estado puro.









Dieta sana y ejercicio, las claves del cambio físico de Isabel Díaz Ayuso


El cambio físico de Isabel Díaz Ayuso no ha pasado desapercibido. En apenas cinco meses, desde el pasado mayo, la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid ha renovado tanto su aspecto




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Francaco (9 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches.

Llevo una temporada con eliminación de harinas no estricta (solo como una-dos veces por semana harinas), aumentando grasas y proteínas. También sigo ayuno 16-8 pero hay días que solo hago una comida.

Esto último me tiene preocupado, ya que he perdido el apetito. A alguien más le ha ocurrido? Ocurre que a veces con la comida del mediodía estoy lleno para toda la tarde-noche y por la mañana solo me tomo un café americano y alguna infusión, y no tengo hambre

En cuánto a los beneficios que he tenido incorporando estos hábitos han sido muchos, entre ellos bajada de peso (más de 30 kilos), menos fatiga y menos cansancio, cuerpo "desinflado" y mejor calidad de sueño.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Oct 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pizpi ayuso no siguio ninguna dieta concreta, simplemente "comer menos". CICO en estado puro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CICO creo que es comer lo que quieras siemrpe que no te pases de las calorías que decidas. Si son 1.000 calorías, pues éso. De lo que sea, pero ni una más.

Cico funciona según y cómo. Si comes un menú de hamburguesa completo y nada más en todo el día, son 800 kcal. Perderás mucho peso, claro. A l principio mucho, luego un kg a la semana, algo más si te mueves. Pero, ¿En serio lo único que importa es el número de la báscula?

Si esas 800 ó 1.000 kcal vienen de lechuga, atún, huevos duros, pollo, pescado y pavo a la plancha es muy otro cantar. Una dieta así de restrictiva sin un alto contenido en proteínas es poco probable que transformen a una morsa en una jaca, si acaso, hará de una morsa un esqueje. Y no olvidemos que Ayuso = jaca.

No creo que haya hecho CICO, la pinta total es PSMF (protein sparing modified fasting). El que mejor cuenta la dieta es Jesús Varela, de Bilbo team, me descojono.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (10 Oct 2021)

Hace un par de días que oí por la radio que para tener salud y no engordar hay que comer 1/3 menos de lo que nos pide el cuerpo.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (11 Oct 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> La insulina no es la única hormona anabólica del organismo, hay muchas. Y la principal es la testosterona, sin ella ya te puedes meter toda la insulina que te de la gana que solo conseguirás ponerte como un cerdo. También está la HGH y después hay más pero estas tres son las más importantes.
> 
> Se puede ganar músculo sin la insulina, no tanto como con ella pero si lo suficiente como para estar bastante musculado, solo que hay cambiar el enfoque del entrenamiento, basicamente en modificar la intensidad del entrenamiento porque con una dieta keto o baja en carbos no puedes entrenar con la misma intensidad que con una alimentación alta en HC.
> 
> ...



Llevo alrededor de dos meses de dieta carnívora y la intensidad de mis entrenamientos es notable, no echo en falta los carbohidratos en absoluto. Tras varios intentos anteriores en los que quizá pequé de comer poca grasa ahora puedo decir que estoy keto adaptado. Eso por no hablar de la energía mental y concentración, que son fabulosas.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (11 Oct 2021)

__





Elaboración de Pemmican. Comida ancestral en conserva.


Os dejo un enlace a un PDF sobre cómo llevar a cabo esta maravilla de comida de supervivencia. Planeo elaborarla para próximos viajes que realice pues suple formidablemente a las típicas comidas preparadas. Si se elabora con carne de pasto, mejor que mejor! Salud! PEMMICAN (justmeat.co)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zapatitos (11 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Llevo alrededor de dos meses de dieta carnívora y la intensidad de mis entrenamientos es notable, no echo en falta los carbohidratos en absoluto. Tras varios intentos anteriores en los que quizá pequé de comer poca grasa ahora puedo decir que estoy keto adaptado. Eso por no hablar de la energía mental y concentración, que son fabulosas.




¿A que llamas notable intensidad? ¿Y como sabes que entrenas realmente a una notable alta intensidad?

Porque yo para saberlo utilizo las pulsaciones y el RM ¿El que utilizas tú?

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (12 Oct 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿A que llamas notable intensidad? ¿Y como sabes que entrenas realmente a una notable alta intensidad?
> 
> Porque yo para saberlo utilizo las pulsaciones y el RM ¿El que utilizas tú?
> 
> Saludos.



Pues amén de la subjetividad del asunto, necesito menos descanso entre series, levanto más peso y con más repeticiones. También me noto con más congestión muscular y estoy deseando que lleguen los días de entreno para comerme las pesas. Hago un entrenamiento bastante básico, tres días por semana, que es el que mediante prueba / error me da mejores resultados a nivel hormonal y de hipertrofia y se adecúa mejor a mi estilo de vida. Hago ejercicios multiarticulares tales como sentadilla, peso muerto, press banca y el resto son ejercicios complementarios.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Pues amén de la subjetividad del asunto, necesito menos descanso entre series, levanto más peso y con más repeticiones. También me noto con más congestión muscular y estoy deseando que lleguen los días de entreno para comerme las pesas. Hago un entrenamiento bastante básico, tres días por semana, que es el que mediante prueba / error me da mejores resultados a nivel hormonal y de hipertrofia y se adecúa mejor a mi estilo de vida. Hago ejercicios multiarticulares tales como sentadilla, peso muerto, press banca y el resto son ejercicios complementarios.




Pues yo es justo lo contrario, perdí sobre todo explosividad en los levantamientos pero gané mucha resistencia, podría estar todo el día entrenando siempre que lo haga a intensidad moderada, si subo la intensidad aguanto un par de semanas como mucho. Lo hago cada par de meses o así lo de subir la intensidad pero solo eso un par de semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## Redditch (12 Oct 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Llevo una temporada con eliminación de harinas no estricta (solo como una-dos veces por semana harinas), aumentando grasas y proteínas. También sigo ayuno 16-8 pero hay días que solo hago una comida.
> 
> ...



Seria relevante saber de dónde partidas altura, peso y edad y dónde has estabilizado para poder opinar acerca de la inapetencia.


----------



## Francaco (12 Oct 2021)

Redditch dijo:


> Seria relevante saber de dónde partidas altura, peso y edad y dónde has estabilizado para poder opinar acerca de la inapetencia.



Pesaba 113 kilos con 175 cm de altura, con 27 años. Ahora unos 80 kilos y 29 años. 

Con la falta de apetito me refiero a que no tengo tanta hambre como la que tenía, que devoraba todo. Quería saber si es normal eso.

Gracias.


----------



## Francaco (12 Oct 2021)

Ni de coña he pasado hambre con los nuevos hábitos, y ni de coña eran 1000 calorías, eran muchísimo más, pero no las conté....como bastantes grasas.

Y no has entendido el hilo...dieta...nunca he hablado de dieta sino de hábitos saludables...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (12 Oct 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues yo es justo lo contrario, perdí sobre todo explosividad en los levantamientos pero gané mucha resistencia, podría estar todo el día entrenando siempre que lo haga a intensidad moderada, si subo la intensidad aguanto un par de semanas como mucho. Lo hago cada par de meses o así lo de subir la intensidad pero solo eso un par de semanas.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo también me sentí así en mi anterior intento frustrado de keto adaptarme, como ya he dicho antes comía bastante carne pero poca grasa, y tener una buena ingesta lipídica es clave para empezar a utilizar la grasa como combustible. También como muchos órganos tipo criadillas, hígado, sesos y tejido conjuntivo y cartílago ( oreja, callos, etc) Otra cosa que he notado ahora con el aumento de la energía, es que necesito menos café, he pasado de unos cuatro al día a dos.


----------



## zapatitos (12 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Yo también me sentí así en mi anterior intento frustrado de keto adaptarme, como ya he dicho antes comía bastante carne pero poca grasa, y tener una buena ingesta lipídica es clave para empezar a utilizar la grasa como combustible. También como muchos órganos tipo criadillas, hígado, sesos y tejido conjuntivo y cartílago ( oreja, callos, etc) Otra cosa que he notado ahora con el aumento de la energía, es que necesito menos café, he pasado de unos cuatro al día a dos.




La grasa no es eficiente para los esfuerzos de máxima intensidad, la mayor prueba de ello es que todos los deportistas profesionales tienen dietas altas en carbohidratos y según la disciplina baja o moderada en grasas. Si la grasa fuera más eficiente para esos esfuerzos pues lo harían al revés para mejorar su rendimiento.

Obviamente son gente que ha llegado o se ha acercado mucho a su rendimiento máximo, en gente aficionada que nunca han llegado a un nivel algo de intensidad pues si puede pasar lo que describes que se note una mejora en el rendimiento.

Otra cosa distinta es la salud, en eso si hay una mejora brutal.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (12 Oct 2021)

Se tarda en adaptarse a grasas 6 semanas. Es lo q tarda el cuerpo en cambiar pafa consumir grasas

Y casi 12 meses en tener buen rendimiento pues hay muchas adaptaciones 

Que tu cuerpo genere ketonas y q luego las use eficiente lleva tiempo

Amen del resto de cambios bestiales q ocurren


----------



## Redditch (12 Oct 2021)

Francaco dijo:


> Pesaba 113 kilos con 175 cm de altura, con 27 años. Ahora unos 80 kilos y 29 años.
> 
> Con la falta de apetito me refiero a que no tengo tanta hambre como la que tenía, que devoraba todo. Quería saber si es normal eso.
> 
> Gracias.



Hombre con un peso de ochenta kilos y 175cm yo no me preocuparia por tener menos hambre...al fin y al cabo aún tienes margen de bajada y hay que hacer caso al cuerpo. Comer con hambre cosas sanas y si uno se salta alguna comida tampoco es un drama mientras que no estemos en un peso muy bajo y no es tu caso.


----------



## Punzante (13 Oct 2021)

Hola a todos.
Os dejo mi última analítica de hace unos días, a ver qué os parece, aunque reclamo, si es posible, a los más expertos (@Karlos Smith, @Smiling Jack, @nief,...).

Llevo 2 años con dieta LCHF, cero procesados.
Ejercicio 3-4 veces/semana (2-3 días bicicleta 20-30 km al 80-90% FCM y 2-3 días de ejercicios sencillos (flexiones, abdominales-planchas, press pecho y bíceps con mancuernas, sentadillas) hasta el fallo; ni de coña el nivel que tiene @zapatitos ; para que os hagáis una idea de mi pésimo nivel, empecé con 3 flexiones y 4 abdominales, ahora ando por 30 flexiones y 28 abdominales.
Talla 177, peso 72 kg, edad... pues algo más de medio siglo, siempre he sido un tirillas y hasta hace 3 años apenas hacía deporte.

Mi análisis:
-colesterol total: 223
-hdl: 53
-ldl: 151
-triglicéridos: 94

-glucosa: 78
-HbA1c: 5,1

-vitamina D: 41,1 ng/ml (tomando el sol en horas centrales del día desde marzo, aumentando paulatinamente exposición hasta llegar a 30 minutos "a pelito" y sin protección 3-4 dias/semana, desde mayo hasta ahora).
En agosto 2020 tenía 44,2.
Desde el año pasado tomo 2500 ui./día de vit. D con vit. K en octubre hasta abril; (jóder con la vit. D, que no sube ni a host..s). 

-cortisol: 13 (duermo poco, unas 5 horas de media, nivel de estrés no es elevado. 
-pth: 41

Me he hecho una analítica bastante completa; aún hay más valores que no 
pongo para no agobiar con tanto dato, pero si los pedís y los tengo, .

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y felicidades por este hilo tan brutal.


----------



## nief (13 Oct 2021)

Punzante dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Os dejo mi última analítica de hace unos días, a ver qué os parece, aunque reclamo, si es posible, a los más expertos (@Karlos Smith, @Smiling Jack, @nief,...).
> 
> Llevo 2 años con dieta LCHF, cero procesados.
> ...



Hola,

Pues asi varios comentarios rapidos.

Si el ejercicio cuesta mucho subirlo de nivel pero se consigue poco a poco.

El hdl lo veo aun un poco bajo, quizas falta de grasa suficiente?

Hba1c fantastico.

Si, la vitamina d cuesta subirla horrores. Bien por falta de absorcion (falta de grasa en la dieta) o porque el cuerpo la utiliza a saco. Yo suplemento con mas de 4 mil. 
Bien la suplementacion de vitamina k para que el calncio vaya a los huesos e impedir su perdida (el consumo excesivo de azucar vacia el calcio de los huesos)

El resto genial. 

Sobre dormir, te diria que duermas. 5h es muy muy muy poco. Si no puedes dormir mas es que quizas el estres no es tan bajo como tu te crees y el no domir las 6 o 7h diarias afecta cognitivamente muchisimo.

Si al final esto es muy sencillo (una vez lo entiendes claro).

Dormir bastante
Comer bien (sin mierdas ni mucho azucar)
Un poco de ejercicio

Y listo!! 


que listas eran las abuelas joder.

Que mas datos tienes? postealos que a los viciosos de los datos nos mola


----------



## nief (13 Oct 2021)

Por cierto. Acabo de venir de francia (1 semana)

Como siempre me fijo en la gente mientras laparienta esta dentro en las tiendas y veo pasar gente.

Esta xentiña no para de comer grasa saturada. Quesos (qeu locura sus quesos me he traido kilos), mayonesa , manteuquilla etc.

Y claro comen superbestia y grasiento pero muy poco (oh sorpresa)

Y que vo en la gente de la calle?

Pues muy muy poca gente con barriga y tetas. Todos delgados, niños/mujeres/hombres.

Y contrasta mucho con la foto que tuve del levante y de portugal en junio. Donde vi muchisimo Gordo? pero solo de barriga no como en usa que son directamente obesos.

Que opinais?


----------



## Punzante (13 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Pues asi varios comentarios rapidos.
> 
> ...



Gracias, nief, por tu opinión.
Por poca grasa te aseguro que no es; AOVE a espuertas, aguacate diario, leche fresca entera, aceitunas, mantequilla kerrygold, queso de oveja muy curado casero (hecho por un familiar que cría ovejas), ...
Dormir duermo muy poco, sí.

Suplemento también con vit. C 500 mg/día.

Algún dato más:
-vit. B12: 424
-prot. C reactiva: 0,3
-ldh: 194

Gracias, nief.


----------



## nief (14 Oct 2021)

Punzante dijo:


> Gracias, nief, por tu opinión.
> Por poca grasa te aseguro que no es; AOVE a espuertas, aguacate diario, leche fresca entera, aceitunas, mantequilla kerrygold, queso de oveja muy curado casero (hecho por un familiar que cría ovejas), ...
> Dormir duermo muy poco, sí.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve q aplicar medidas para dormir mas

Al final si habia estres y al final si he conseguido subir de 5 y media a 7/7 y media

La diferencia es bestial 

Insisto a todos en lo de dormir mas. Que parezca q te ha llegado es una ilusion

1 dia 6h? Vale pero ya se notan los efectos

5h es como ir de resaca y el cerebro lo nota

No lo digo yo porque si. Estan ahi los estudios que lo corroboran. Sabeis q me voy a pubmed a verificarlo con los datos que estamos hablando de salud y aqui no hay opiniones q valgan


----------



## Hemosvenido (14 Oct 2021)

Lo del sueño tiene tela que cortar. Yo mismo lo he experimentado en épocas de insomnio y ya puedes alimentarte dpm o hacer ejercicio que como tengas un sueño nefasto te vas literalmente a pique. Horroroso eso de ir como un zombie durante el día, además es un círculo vicioso porque estás cansado, de mala leche, tomas café o cualquier otro estimulante que no hace más que agravar la cosa y es el ciclo sin fin...

Tenéis toda la razón, un buen sueño reparador es crucial.


----------



## Punzante (14 Oct 2021)

Un estudio interesante publicado en Nutrients el 31 de enero. 

Una dieta LCHF provoca mayor pérdida de grasa abdominal visceral que una LF; además LA LCHF mejora también la resistencia a la insulina.

*Mayor pérdida de adiposidad central debido a una dieta baja en carbohidratos frente a una dieta baja en grasas en adultos de mediana edad con sobrepeso y obesidad



Greater Loss of Central Adiposity from Low-Carbohydrate versus Low-Fat Diet in Middle-Aged Adults with Overweight and Obesity


*


----------



## Punzante (15 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo tuve q aplicar medidas para dormir mas
> 
> Al final si habia estres y al final si he conseguido subir de 5 y media a 7/7 y media
> 
> ...



Hablando del sueño, el estrés, el control de la ingesta y la pérdida de peso, aparece...
...el cortisol. 

Artículo de hoy en el confidencial.

*El cortisol regula tu estrés y tu horario de comidas para que no engordes








El cortisol regula tu estrés y tu horario de comidas para que no engordes


Antiinflamatorio, antihistamínico, hormona de la alerta y regulador del metabolismo y el control de nutrientes. Su producción se ajusta a los ritmos circadianos y respetarlos ayuda a una adecuada alimentación y previene la obesidad




www.alimente.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2021)

Punzante dijo:


> Hablando del sueño, el estrés, el control de la ingesta y la pérdida de peso, aparece...
> ...el cortisol.
> 
> Artículo de hoy en el confidencial.
> ...



Para venir de elconfidencial no esta mal el articulo.

Gran aporte


----------



## Morototeo (16 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Por cierto. Acabo de venir de francia (1 semana)
> 
> Como siempre me fijo en la gente mientras laparienta esta dentro en las tiendas y veo pasar gente.
> 
> ...



los franceses no comen pan. quiza un poco con el fuagrass, pero nada mas..


----------



## Pavlicic (17 Oct 2021)

Alguien sabe si en los seguros privados hacen análisis completo de sangre? Que salga vit D, zinc etc?


----------



## Ploff (17 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> los franceses no comen pan. quiza un poco con el fuagrass, pero nada mas..



Y la baguete? Tipica barra francesa? Y los curasanes?
Son mitos?


----------



## Morototeo (17 Oct 2021)

Ploff dijo:


> Y la baguete? Tipica barra francesa? Y los curasanes?
> Son mitos?



con una baguette tienen para una familia de 5 para un dia entero.. comen muy poco pan.. Aqui en España conozco gente que se come 2 baguettes al dia. >Esa es la diferencia. El croissant es mito si.. alguno come, pero normalmente los desayunos tiran mas de te, de embutido, fruta, yogures.. por lo menos las personas que conozco yo.


----------



## Morototeo (17 Oct 2021)

Los franceses, comen muuhcha grasa, no te puedes imaginar, y beben muuucho vino, y de todo.. segun oi hace tiempo, el vino les cuida el corazon.. o algo parecido.


----------



## Ploff (17 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> con una baguette tienen para una familia de 5 para un dia entero.. comen muy poco pan.. Aqui en España conozco gente que se come 2 baguettes al dia. >Esa es la diferencia. El croissant es mito si.. alguno come, pero normalmente los desayunos tiran mas de te, de embutido, fruta, yogures.. por lo menos las personas que conozco yo.



.., sospechaba que era un mito, gracias


----------



## nief (17 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> Los franceses, comen muuhcha grasa, no te puedes imaginar, y beben muuucho vino, y de todo.. segun oi hace tiempo, el vino les cuida el corazon.. o algo parecido.



Mas bien es la grasa saturada la que les protege el corazon y que al beber vino y no cerveza (la bebida con el indice glucemico mas alto)

saludos.


----------



## nief (17 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> con una baguette tienen para una familia de 5 para un dia entero.. comen muy poco pan.. Aqui en España conozco gente que se come 2 baguettes al dia. >Esa es la diferencia. El croissant es mito si.. alguno come, pero normalmente los desayunos tiran mas de te, de embutido, fruta, yogures.. por lo menos las personas que conozco yo.




Efectivamente. Tienen pan si pero no es como aqui que la gente come a base de pan.. cantidades ingentes.


----------



## Morototeo (17 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Mas bien es la grasa saturada la que les protege el corazon y que al beber vino y no cerveza (la bebida con el indice glucemico mas alto)
> 
> saludos.



la cerveza es peor que el vino?


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Por cierto. Acabo de venir de francia (1 semana)
> 
> Como siempre me fijo en la gente mientras laparienta esta dentro en las tiendas y veo pasar gente.
> 
> ...



Dentro del 1er mundo, Francia es el país que más grasa saturada come pero el país donde hay menos ataques al corazón.

Si buscáis por "paradoja francesa", os aparecerá en la entrada 1 este "curioso fenómeno" inexplicable...

PD: veo que os habéis avanzado. Lo llaman paradoja porqué siempre se había dicho que la grasa (así, en general), es mala para el corazón. Pero lo "solucionan" diciendo que son el país que más vino consume y que como todo el mundo sabe, el vino es cardioprotector.
Obviamente, el alcohol de cardioprotector no tiene nada, pero claro está, alguna cosa tienen que inventarse para no reconocer que son las grasas saturadas las que son buenas para nuestro corazón.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> los franceses no comen pan. quiza un poco con el fuagrass, pero nada mas..



Coño que no, baguetts y demás mierdas.... y en formato croissant, panecillos, ni te cuento...


----------



## PROM (18 Oct 2021)

Hola a todos, una consulta, lo de las harinas y el azúcar lo llevo bien, pero me pierde el melón, la sandía y las mandarinas, hablo de medio melón o 10 mandarinas diarias, ahora estoy intentando darle a las moras con nata ácida del Aldi, pero me como dos paquetitos y no se si es demasiado o al ser fruto rojo es permisible. Bueno reconozco que la cervecita viernes también me cuesta, je je. Alguna recomendación en frutas y sustituto cerveza.


----------



## nief (18 Oct 2021)

PROM dijo:


> Hola a todos, una consulta, lo de las harinas y el azúcar lo llevo bien, pero me pierde el melón, la sandía y las mandarinas, hablo de medio melón o 10 mandarinas diarias, ahora estoy intentando darle a las moras con nata ácida del Aldi, pero me como dos paquetitos y no se si es demasiado o al ser fruto rojo es permisible. Bueno reconozco que la cervecita viernes también me cuesta, je je. Alguna recomendación en frutas y sustituto cerveza.




Cerveza -> vino o cualquier alcohol que no venga de trigo o que tenga azucar

En vez de tanta fruta, casi mejor que te tomes azucar.

pero si quieres sustituirla con algo puedes probar con verduras.

Parece que tienes un pelin de adiccion ahi no?

De todas formas si vas a tomar fruta:

Toma solo fruta de temporada
Toma fruta de fruterias locales y que las frutas sean FEAS.


Y por otro lado, cual es tu razon para irte low carb y demas? 

Si es salud:
Viste mis posts de que priorizar a la hora de eliminar "cosas" que comemos?

Si es bajar peso + salud:
Lo anterior y metele grasas a todo para "fat load" para bajar el hambre.

Cuentanos mas tus experiencias yendo a low carb.


----------



## PROM (19 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Cerveza -> vino o cualquier alcohol que no venga de trigo o que tenga azucar
> 
> En vez de tanta fruta, casi mejor que te tomes azucar.
> 
> ...



Gracias Nief, he estado siguiendo los consejos de este hilo con muy buenos resultados, me he relajado un poco con la fruta y alguna cerveza y la la barriguita lo ha notado muy rápido, ha vuelto a salir algún Michelin, como lo único que me cuesta eliminar es fruta y cerveza, azúcar y harinas lo llevo genial, buscaba un plan B, por eso lo de los frutos rojos, el tema cerveza no se si se puede sustituir por vino con casera blanca, no lleva azúcar pero creo que si edulcorantes.
Leyendo los post de hace unos días veo que también el café mañanero , me tomo 3, por el tema cortisol parece que no es lo mejor. Lo digo porque particularmente me cuesta mucho perder los 4-5 últimos kilos y puede ser el dichoso café que es mi único desayuno mañanero. Lo del café si me habéis hecho polvo


----------



## nief (19 Oct 2021)

PROM dijo:


> Gracias Nief, he estado siguiendo los consejos de este hilo con muy buenos resultados, me he relajado un poco con la fruta y alguna cerveza y la la barriguita lo ha notado muy rápido, ha vuelto a salir algún Michelin, como lo único que me cuesta eliminar es fruta y cerveza, azúcar y harinas lo llevo genial, buscaba un plan B, por eso lo de los frutos rojos, el tema cerveza no se si se puede sustituir por vino con casera blanca, no lleva azúcar pero creo que si edulcorantes.
> Leyendo los post de hace unos días veo que también el café mañanero , me tomo 3, por el tema cortisol parece que no es lo mejor. Lo digo porque particularmente me cuesta mucho perder los 4-5 últimos kilos y puede ser el dichoso café que es mi único desayuno mañanero. Lo del café si me habéis hecho polvo




Es q fruta es fructosa. Va directa al higado y acaba todo como grasa

Es mejor un pastel bueno. Azucar y mantequilla y leche y huevos( esos son los buenos) qud fruta.

No los industriales que van con aceites vegetales (con suerte)


----------



## piru (19 Oct 2021)

Vidrio de farmacia La Nucía, señalando al relación entre fructosa y ácido úrico.

El ácido úrico se produce como un subproducto del metabolismo de la fructosa y las purinas. Y es aquí donde el ácido úrico actúa como mecanismo de señalización para aumentar la producción de grasa. El ácido úrico, considerado tradicionalmente como un producto de desecho del metabolismo, desempeña realmente un papel principal en: el síndrome metabólico, la hipertensión, la diabetes tipo 2, la obesidad o la enfermedad del hígado graso no alcohólico.


----------



## PROM (23 Oct 2021)

Sigo con el tema café a primera hora, me habéis destrozado mi único desayuno cabrones, je je. 
Si el café expreso es descafeinado si sería aceptable o es peor el remedio que la enfermedad, alguna vez leí que descafeinar el café es un proceso químico.


----------



## nief (23 Oct 2021)

PROM dijo:


> Sigo con el tema café a primera hora, me habéis destrozado mi único desayuno cabrones, je je.
> Si el café expreso es descafeinado si sería aceptable o es peor el remedio que la enfermedad, alguna vez leí que descafeinar el café es un proceso químico.



A ver el cafe no tiene nada de malo

Si es sin azucar perfecto

Pero si tienez problemas de estres y cortisol o eres sensible. Pues a primera h de la manhana tiene un efecto muy potente. En mi caso por ejemplo


----------



## Hemosvenido (23 Oct 2021)

Qué tal, ahora que viene el invierno y van apeteciendo cosas más calientes, caldos de huesos tipo cocido con tocino y de+?


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2021)

Punzante dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Os dejo mi última analítica de hace unos días, a ver qué os parece, aunque reclamo, si es posible, a los más expertos (@Karlos Smith, @Smiling Jack, @nief,...).
> 
> Llevo 2 años con dieta LCHF, cero procesados.
> ...



Entro poco al hilo, muy buen post.

Me ha llamado la atencion tu glicosilada que como dijo Nief es perfecta.

Es un dato que no engaña y equivale a una media de tres meses glucemia media 98.

Digo que me llama la atencion porque para bajar mas ese dato lo unico que marca la diferencia son los ayunos. 

Yo llevo ya 7 años de paleo laxa y hace unos cuatro años me la medi y di un valor parecido. Este año me la tome de nuevo y di 4,8 que equivale a una media de 84.

La diferencia es que emprendi hara un par de años el camino del guerrero, salgo a currar y no como nada hasta que vuelvo por la noche. Son muchas horas de ayuno y la glico se ba a esos niveles.

Lo del colesterol total lo veo correcto pero si que se podria mejorar, quitando la leche y metiendo grasas saturadas de otras fuentes (carnes grasas, casqueria...)

La leche en mayor o menor grado produce una respuesta inflamatoria y contiene el peor azucar de todos los posibles, la lactosa. El metabolismo tiene que hacer esfuerzos para lidiar con esa cosa blanca, ademas hiperprocesada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Oct 2021)

nief dijo:


> Mas bien es la grasa saturada la que les protege el corazon y que al beber vino y no cerveza (la bebida con el indice glucemico mas alto)
> 
> saludos.



Lo de la cerveza es brutal.

Alguna me tomo como.mucho un dia a la semana pero los 15 dias de vacaciones en el pueblo son comida y cena tapeo nonstop y me traigo cinco kilos en 15 putos dias.

Luego a la marcha normal se que los pierdo en un par de meses. 

Ahora cuando mi señora me dice traete algo de picar para la cena y una cerveza aparezco con un Anna Brut y no se me queja

Acabas la cena con la botella y un moco pero lo agradece el cuerpo y no te sientes hinchado despues.


----------



## Punzante (24 Oct 2021)

QUOTE="Karlos Smith, post: 37424583, member: 75530"]
Entro poco al hilo, muy buen post.

Me ha llamado la atencion tu glicosilada que como dijo Nief es perfecta.

Es un dato que no engaña y equivale a una media de tres meses glucemia media 98.

Digo que me llama la atencion porque para bajar mas ese dato lo unico que marca la diferencia son los ayunos.

Yo llevo ya 7 años de paleo laxa y hace unos cuatro años me la medi y di un valor parecido. Este año me la tome de nuevo y di 4,8 que equivale a una media de 84.

La diferencia es que emprendi hara un par de años el camino del guerrero, salgo a currar y no como nada hasta que vuelvo por la noche. Son muchas horas de ayuno y la glico se ba a esos niveles.

Lo del colesterol total lo veo correcto pero si que se podria mejorar, quitando la leche y metiendo grasas saturadas de otras fuentes (carnes grasas, casqueria...)

La leche en mayor o menor grado produce una respuesta inflamatoria y contiene el peor azucar de todos los posibles, la lactosa. El metabolismo tiene que hacer esfuerzos para lidiar con esa cosa blanca, ademas hiperprocesada.
[/QUOTE]
Gracias, Karlos.
Intentaré eliminar la leche, aunque hace un par de años que no tomo UHT, sino fresca entera; haré una taza de cacao (sin alcalinizar) con agua y añadiré mantequilla (uso Kerrygold).

Este invierno repetiré analítica sencilla (perfil lipídico y bioquímica de protocolo) y si me acuerdo la vuelvo a colgar.
Estoy intentando dormir algo más y aumentar los días que hago ejercicio.
El 1 de noviembre empezaré con vit D+K, sigo casi todos los días del año con vit. C 500 mg.
Aaaahhhh, también empecé el verano pasado con un método Win Hof patxanguero (duchas frías y exposición al frío; me acostumbré rápido; durante Filomena salí a quitar la nieve con los vecinos en manga corta y me miraban asombrados ).


----------



## nief (24 Oct 2021)

Punzante dijo:


> QUOTE="Karlos Smith, post: 37424583, member: 75530"]
> Entro poco al hilo, muy buen post.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atencion tu glicosilada que como dijo Nief es perfecta.
> ...



Gracias, Karlos.
Intentaré eliminar la leche, aunque hace un par de años que no tomo UHT, sino fresca entera; haré una taza de cacao (sin alcalinizar) con agua y añadiré mantequilla (uso Kerrygold).

Este invierno repetiré analítica sencilla (perfil lipídico y bioquímica de protocolo) y si me acuerdo la vuelvo a colgar.
Estoy intentando dormir algo más y aumentar los días que hago ejercicio.
El 1 de noviembre empezaré con vit D+K, sigo casi todos los días del año con vit. C 500 mg.
Aaaahhhh, también empecé el verano pasado con un método Win Hof patxanguero (duchas frías y exposición al frío; me acostumbré rápido; durante Filomena salí a quitar la nieve con los vecinos en manga corta y me miraban asombrados ).
[/QUOTE]


Yo no paro de insistir en empezar por cosas basicas para maximo retorno a quellos que empiezan


Dormir mas
No comer procesados, aceites vegetales.
No comer fructosa
No comer azucares añadidos
Algo de ejercicio
Vitamina d

Por ese orden

Cuan importante es dormir....

No solo por descansar sino porque solo tras haber dormido bastante y bien entran a funcionar procesos hormonales importantes. Muy importantes


----------



## Redditch (27 Oct 2021)

Lo que es increíble es como el cuerpo almacena, yo midiendo 1,77 y teniendo un peso "ideal" entre 67 y 69 kilos he llegado a pesar con la pandemia (y. por haber estado comiendo mal 80kg), este verano ya he vuelto a ponerme las pilas (natacion a muerte, caminar mucho y comer sano) y estoy ahora mismo en 73 kg haciendo un ayuno intermitente 16:8 pero es que los últimos 4/5 kilos hasta llegar al peso perfecto son casi imposibles de quitartelos de encima.
No bebo alcohol, no bebo bebidas azucaradas ni leche... carbos al minimo (alguno cae pero poca cosa)...si como fruta, pero vamos una pieza al dia.

Doy por hecho que si hiciera OMAD y un ayuno de 24 horas a la semana bajaria a 69/68... pero es alucinante como el cuerpo se resiste a perder esos ultimos 4/5 kilos.


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2021)

Redditch dijo:


> Lo que es increíble es como el cuerpo almacena, yo midiendo 1,77 y teniendo un peso "ideal" entre 67 y 69 kilos he llegado a pesar con la pandemia (y. por haber estado comiendo mal 80kg), este verano ya he vuelto a ponerme las pilas (natacion a muerte, caminar mucho y comer sano) y estoy ahora mismo en 73 kg haciendo un ayuno intermitente 16:8 pero es que los últimos 4/5 kilos hasta llegar al peso perfecto son casi imposibles de quitartelos de encima.
> No bebo alcohol, no bebo bebidas azucaradas ni leche... carbos al minimo (alguno cae pero poca cosa)...si como fruta, pero vamos una pieza al dia.
> 
> Doy por hecho que si hiciera OMAD y un ayuno de 24 horas a la semana bajaria a 69/68... pero es alucinante como el cuerpo se resiste a perder esos ultimos 4/5 kilos.




La clave no es perderlos porque si. Sino no perder musculo.

Puedes hacer omad media semana y el resto comer normal y asi evitas que el metabolismo baje por reuducir ingesta.

O 1 dia omad otro dia normal

O, como hago yo, si no hago mucha actividad pues omad. Si le das mas caña (y tendras hambre) comes mas. La idea es que sea algo natural. A mas actividad -> mas hambre pues comes mas.
Y lo contrario, a menor actividad menos hambre y comer menos.

Donde esta el truco? ah amigo. En saber identificar bien "el tener hambre". Que es comer cuando el cuerpo te lo pide. Saber escuchar. No cuando tu cerebro pide gratificacion en forma de comida.

Y eso amigos lleva tiempo mucho tiempo. Es como desengancharse de una adiccion. Quien venga de muchos kg igual lo tiene dificil y le llevara meses


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2021)

Un estudio establece cuál es la dieta que retarda el crecimiento de tumores


Una nueva investigación en roedores que compara la dieta de restricción calórica con la cetogénica muestra que la primera reduce el nivel de grasas, lo que impide que las células cancerosas proliferen




www.alimente.elconfidencial.com





Sin grasa el tumor no crece.

Vamos que los tumores para evitar propagacion hay que no darles glucosa ni grasa.

Glucosa -> energia
Grasa -> crecimiento

Estos son los datos. A ver si con esta info nueva se aprende algo


----------



## pocmoko (27 Oct 2021)

me quedo con estas lineas:

...los investigadores encontraron que el tipo de grasa consumida parece influir en cómo los pacientes con una dieta baja en azúcar se comportan después del diagnóstico, aunque los datos no son lo suficientemente completos como para sacar conclusiones sobre el efecto de la dieta....

Es decir, el tipo de grasa importa, a saber qué tipo emplearon


----------



## nief (27 Oct 2021)

pocmoko dijo:


> me quedo con estas lineas:
> 
> ...los investigadores encontraron que el tipo de grasa consumida parece influir en cómo los pacientes con una dieta baja en azúcar se comportan después del diagnóstico, aunque los datos no son lo suficientemente completos como para sacar conclusiones sobre el efecto de la dieta....
> 
> Es decir, el tipo de grasa importa, a saber qué tipo emplearon



Ojo en dieta ya baja en azucar


----------



## pocmoko (27 Oct 2021)

si , luego dicen que si ratio omegas, mono o poliinsaturadas etc y que hacen falta mas estudios.
Por eso me pregunto qué dieron de comer a los ratones.


----------



## pocmoko (27 Oct 2021)

Hablan en terminos de macronutrientes solo, no de alimentos.
Pero bueno, tampoco voy a buscar el estudio para enterarme.


----------



## nief (28 Oct 2021)

pocmoko dijo:


> si , luego dicen que si ratio omegas, mono o poliinsaturadas etc y que hacen falta mas estudios.
> Por eso me pregunto qué dieron de comer a los ratones.



Y en ratones.

Que dieta keto en humanos y en ratones no es lo mismo. 

Usan ratones porque son los mas faciles de testear despues de nosotros humanos pero su dieta para estar en keto tiene que ser del 99% grasas y solo un 1% azucar sino se salen de ketosis

Nosotros con un 15% de azucar aun seguimos en cetosis. Es nuestro estado natural no el de los ratones ni el de casi ningun otro animal

En fin.


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Oct 2021)

skeptik dijo:


> Pues cualquier cosa que no lleve azúcar, igual que el resto del día.
> 
> En fin de semana yo suelo romper mi ayuno con unos huevos revueltos con bacon. Entre semana lo más habitual es un wok de verduras.



El desayunar fruta es un problema? He escuchado que Chema Martínez se toma unas 14 piezas al día y mirale cómo está.


----------



## nief (30 Oct 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El desayunar fruta es un problema? He escuchado que Chema Martínez se toma unas 14 piezas al día y mirale cómo está.




La fruta actual tiene mucha fructosa. Esa es la razon

Se propone menos fruta y mas verduras. Tienen mas de lo bueno y mwnos de lo malo


----------



## Cabrejas (30 Oct 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El desayunar fruta es un problema? He escuchado que Chema Martínez se toma unas 14 piezas al día y mirale cómo está.



Yo cuando he querido perder peso siempre he incrementado mucho el consumo de fruta (y bajando otras cosas evidentemente), después he leído dietas que desaconsejan totalmente la fruta o no pasarse... no soy experto en la teoría pero en la práctica algo de experiencia tengo y puedes comer todo lo que quieras.


----------



## skeptik (4 Nov 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Yo cuando he querido perder peso siempre he incrementado mucho el consumo de fruta (y bajando otras cosas evidentemente), después he leído dietas que desaconsejan totalmente la fruta o no pasarse... no soy experto en la teoría pero en la práctica algo de experiencia tengo y puedes comer todo lo que quieras.



Depende. Si comes fruta en vez de bollería industrial, mucho mejor. Si tienes hígado graso y comes fruta porque no te gusta la verdura, pues ya no tan bien. Al final la fruta no deja de ser verdura con azúcar.


----------



## nief (4 Nov 2021)

skeptik dijo:


> Depende. Si comes fruta en vez de bollería industrial, mucho mejor. Si tienes hígado graso y comes fruta porque no te gusta la verdura, pues ya no tan bien. Al final la fruta no deja de ser verdura con azúcar.




Dios que bien lo has dicho

La fruta es verdura con azucar. Mejor definicion ever


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Dios que bien lo has dicho
> 
> La fruta es verdura con azucar. Mejor definicion ever



Totalmente, súper sana y encima te da energía, es súper completa, a mi me ha ayudado muchísimo, pierdes peso pero te llena de nutrientes y energía para hacer ejercicio.


----------



## Gort (8 Nov 2021)

Bueno, pues vengo de recibir los resultados de mi última analítica de sangre (la anterior me la hice en julio y me dio el hierro bajo). Pongo los resultados más relevantes por si alguien quiere comentar algo (mujer, 53 años, sedentaria, 1'65 - 50 kg):

-*Glucosa: 97*. Entra dentro de lo normal (70-99), pero a mí me parece alta. Tengo antecedentes de diabéticos tipo 2 en mi familia materna así que debo intentar cuidarme al máximo posible. Dejé el ayuno intermitente porque bajaba demasiado de peso, pero voy a retomar el 16:8. También aumentaré el ejercicio (sin pasarme) y dejaré las patatas y arroz una temporada.

La *glicosilada* ha salido *5.5 (máximo 5.7)*. También quiero bajar este valor a menos de 5.

-El *colesterol total* me ha dado alto: *226. HDL: 88 y el LDL: 129* (0-160) *Triglicéridos: 47* ¿Cómo lo véis? El médico decía que el colesterol total lo tengo un poco alto pero que el malo lo tengo bajo y eso me compensa.

-La vitamina B12 me ha dado bastante alta: 1157 (211-911). Estuve tomando un suplemento vitamínico que dejé hace un par de semanas, quizás sea debido a esto.

-El hierro ya me ha dado en valores normales: 149 (50-170).

-Las proteínas normales también.

Y todo lo demás, normal. No me pidió vitamina D, pero bueno, estoy tomando 4000 ui desde hace un mes. Después tomaré 2000 ui y vivo en un sitio muy soleado. En abril me haré la próxima analítica y le pediré la vitamina D.

Cualquier consejo u opinión será bienvenido. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nief (8 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, pues vengo de recibir los resultados de mi última analítica de sangre (la anterior me la hice en julio y me dio el hierro bajo). Pongo los resultados más relevantes por si alguien quiere comentar algo (mujer, 53 años, sedentaria, 1'65 - 50 kg):
> 
> -*Glucosa: 97*. Entra dentro de lo normal (70-99), pero a mí me parece alta. Tengo antecedentes de diabéticos tipo 2 en mi familia materna así que debo intentar cuidarme al máximo posible. Dejé el ayuno intermitente porque bajaba demasiado de peso, pero voy a retomar el 16:8. También aumentaré el ejercicio (sin pasarme) y dejaré las patatas y arroz una temporada.
> 
> ...




Esta todo fantastico

La glucosa alta por la mañana puede ser por el efecto despertar

Y la glicosada en 5.5 parece q apunta a ello

Estres? Calor por las mañanas? Sudar mucho de noche?
Duermes suficiente? 7 u 8h?

A mi me pasa igual y estoy reduciendo estres, fuera cafe( sobretodo por la mañana) y dormir mas


----------



## Gort (8 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Esta todo fantastico
> 
> La glucosa alta por la mañana puede ser por el efecto despertar
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, nief.

Sí, me suele despertar el calor por las noches aunque duermo bien, mis 7-7'30 h sin esfuerzo ni ayuda. Pero sí que puede ser algo de estrés ya que tengo temperamento nervioso y muchas mañanas me despierto de golpe, como nerviosa y con pulsaciones aunque enseguida se pasa. Había dejado el café (me costó unas cuantas migrañas) y luego volví a él (me encanta el subidón de energía que da por la mañana, y ya no vuelvo a tomarlo durante el día), pero creo que voy a tener que dejarlo o tomarlo más tarde, no recién despierta. Con esto y más ejercicio diario, espero ir bajando la glucosa poco a poco.

También estoy intentando aplicar _mindfullness_ básico a cada instante de mi vida. He notado que si pongo toda mi atención en cada instante presente, automáticamente mis nervios desaparecen y me calmo aunque tampoco es que sea una histérica ni esté nerviosa todo el tiempo.


----------



## nief (8 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Muchas gracias, nief.
> 
> Sí, me suele despertar el calor por las noches aunque duermo bien, mis 7-7'30 h sin esfuerzo ni ayuda. Pero sí que puede ser algo de estrés ya que tengo temperamento nervioso y muchas mañanas me despierto de golpe, como nerviosa y con pulsaciones aunque enseguida se pasa. Había dejado el café (me costó unas cuantas migrañas) y luego volví a él (me encanta el subidón de energía que da por la mañana, y ya no vuelvo a tomarlo durante el día), pero creo que voy a tener que dejarlo o tomarlo más tarde, no recién despierta. Con esto y más ejercicio diario, espero ir bajando la glucosa poco a poco.
> 
> También estoy intentando aplicar _mindfullness_ básico a cada instante de mi vida. He notado que si pongo toda mi atención en cada instante presente, automáticamente mis nervios desaparecen y me calmo aunque tampoco es que sea una histérica ni esté nerviosa todo el tiempo.



Yo me pase al te negro. Elimina ese subidon por las mañanas

Vitamina d en tu caso clave absoluta

Necesitas saber ese nivel. 20e en una farmacia.

Minimo 40.


----------



## qbit (8 Nov 2021)

_"Our current knowledge of the role of vitamin–genome interactions in the evolution of the human genome, and its consequences for current human dietary requirements, is still in its infancy, especially when compared to our understanding of the role of vitamins in regulating gene expression. As detailed in this chapter, only a very few controlled dietary studies have directly quantified the effects of genetic variation on individual vitamin requirements, and few genetic subgroups have been identified for whom the current dietary recommendations may be inadequate. Virtually nothing is known about the role of genetic variation in altering tolerable upper levels of nutrient intake. Likewise, there is much to be learned about the role of vitamins and vitamin availability in the evolution of the human genome and its associated variations, including how dramatic changes in our food environment have altered the impact of individual genetic variants that in one environmental context may have been advantageous, but in others resulted in the generation of disease-associated genes. A more complete understanding of genome–vitamin interactions will lead to the development of dietary recommendations for the health of individuals that account for an individual’s genetic background, as well as dietary recommendations for the management of nutrition-related chronic disease."_
(*Handbook of Vitamins, 5th Ed.*, 2014)


----------



## nief (8 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Muchas gracias, nief.
> 
> Sí, me suele despertar el calor por las noches aunque duermo bien, mis 7-7'30 h sin esfuerzo ni ayuda. Pero sí que puede ser algo de estrés ya que tengo temperamento nervioso y muchas mañanas me despierto de golpe, como nerviosa y con pulsaciones aunque enseguida se pasa. Había dejado el café (me costó unas cuantas migrañas) y luego volví a él (me encanta el subidón de energía que da por la mañana, y ya no vuelvo a tomarlo durante el día), pero creo que voy a tener que dejarlo o tomarlo más tarde, no recién despierta. Con esto y más ejercicio diario, espero ir bajando la glucosa poco a poco.
> 
> También estoy intentando aplicar _mindfullness_ básico a cada instante de mi vida. He notado que si pongo toda mi atención en cada instante presente, automáticamente mis nervios desaparecen y me calmo aunque tampoco es que sea una histérica ni esté nerviosa todo el tiempo.




Queria antes comentarte esto, pero como estaba currando no podia.

El caso es que a mi madre le paso que:

Estuvo tomando las pastillas contra colesterol. Mi madre que no tiene ningun problema pero como no se las habian recetado. Las empezo a tomar hace 3 meses porque tenia analisis pendientes y tenia miedo de no salir bien.

Esto yo no lo sabia. Asi que estuvo tomando pues desde julio hasta octubre principios.

Asi que me paso por casa a visitarlos y hablando con ella la noto temerosa, se me agobia con cualquier cosa (tiene 70 años). Veo que a nada que hay algo raro ya se estresa y se pone toda loca. Y noto que no esta nada espabilada. Como el tipico viejo que no esta fresco y rapido. Porque mi madre esta asi normalmente.
Vamos que gestiona todo lo del banco por internet, tiene movil y tablet y se comunica con nosotros perfectamente vamos como cualquier persona de 40 años con estudios de egb.

Yo me quedo todo loco porque note un cambio a peor muy notable. Pero lo pense para mi

Nos fuimos a dar un paseo y seguia notandole ese cambio tan bestia y le digo (hablabamos de algo de alimentacion) no estaras tomando las pastillas contra el colesterol, por un casual? y bingo!!!

Resulta que no solo era que estaba menos lucida. Sino que no podia ya tomar leche, le hacia daño en el estomago, presion en el pecho y agobio enorme con cualquier cosa. Luego me entero por mi padre que a la minima se ponia a llorar (dicutieron con un vecino) cuando mi madre era como yo ante cualquier cosa rara no se agobiaba.

Asi que, tras conversacion, dejo de tomar las putas estatinas.

A los 2 dias fuera problemas de comer leche, ya conseguia dormir mejor pero le quedaba la presion en el pecho y tal.

Ahi que se va al medico, le revisan el corazon y tal y como no ven nada pues alla que van y le recetan loracepam porque tiene ansiedad!!

Cabreo del copon que me pillo, porque ya en su dia se las habian recetado y luego tardo un año en quitarselas.

Ella tenia mucho miedo y tal pero la convenci en hacer lo siguiente (porque ella realmente no tenia nada, simplemente ese agobio menor pero fisicamente no le pasaba nada. Esta bien. Solo que le costaba dormirse, sudaba mucho de noche y tenia ese agobio/sofoco)


Ve y hazte unos analisis:

vitamina d
hemoglobina glicosada
panel completo de tiroides (porque ya habia tenido problemas en su dia y como yo tb tengo pues no fuese a ser)


Resultado

vitamina d = 20
glicosada = 5.7
tiroides + anticuerpos todo perfecto.

Asi que le dije, mira no pierdes nada tomando vitamina D y tienes mucho que ganar. Y sabiendo tu nivel puedes suplementar sin miedo.

Asi que ahi lleva 3 semanas tomando 1 dia 8000iu y 1 dia 4000iu. Y luego le dije que lo mantenga en 4000iu durante 2 meses mas (enero) y que ahi se haga unos analisis.


Pues hable ayer con ella.

Duerme fantasticamente. 
Agobios fuera
Presion pecho fuera
Estuve hablando como 2 horas y la note muuuucho mejor mucho mas espabilada. Estuvimos hablando de inversiones, de vecinos, de futuro laboral mio y demas. 


la note otra vez fresca y agil de mente. Ademas me confirmo que se encuentra fantasticamente. Nada de miedo y agobio.


Asi que señores. 


Vitamina D por favor chequeenlo


Y ojo con los efectos secundarios de tomar estatinas. 

Entrar en noviembre con 20 de vitamina D asegura que salgas del invierno con 10 o por el estilo.

Estoy de cabreado con el medico de familia y demas que no veas.




Por cierto tiene tambien hipertension. Pero hipertension la tendria antes porque ahora tiene 110-70 y muchas veces 90-60! y aun asi no le quitan la puta pastilla!! ahora toma media 

Esta tan acojonada que no se atreve a quitarla y ahi esta que se cae a veces.

Mi madre come low carb y ha adelgazado 15kg frente a hace 5 años.

En fin


----------



## zapatitos (8 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, pues vengo de recibir los resultados de mi última analítica de sangre (la anterior me la hice en julio y me dio el hierro bajo). Pongo los resultados más relevantes por si alguien quiere comentar algo (mujer, 53 años, sedentaria, 1'65 - 50 kg):
> 
> -*Glucosa: 97*. Entra dentro de lo normal (70-99), pero a mí me parece alta. Tengo antecedentes de diabéticos tipo 2 en mi familia materna así que debo intentar cuidarme al máximo posible. Dejé el ayuno intermitente porque bajaba demasiado de peso, pero voy a retomar el 16:8. También aumentaré el ejercicio (sin pasarme) y dejaré las patatas y arroz una temporada.
> 
> ...




Sobre el colesterol, el realmente malo es el VLDL (Colesterol de Lipoproteinas de muy Baja Densidad) a falta ahora mismo de una manera mejor de calcularlo pues se hace restando al colesterol total la suma del LDL y el HDL que en tu caso sería *226 - 88 - 129 = 9.*

Valores normales ahora mismo se consideran entre 2 y 30 así que 9 está bastante bien.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (11 Nov 2021)

Critical Link Discovered Between Dietary Fat and the Spread of Cancer


The study, published in the journal Nature and part-funded by the UK charity Worldwide Cancer Research, uncovers how palmitic acid alters the cancer genome, increasing the likelihood the cancer will spread. The researchers have started developing therapies that interrupt this process and say a clini



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas. Gracias a todos por el hilo.
> Lo he leído. Y el original también.
> 
> Tras un mes de dieta baja en carbos combinada con ayuno intermitente ( Entre 6-18 como máximo y 8-16 como mínimo). Comida a las 1445h-15h, merienda 17h (muy ocasionalmente) y cena entre las 2030-21h.
> ...





Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo resultados.
> -19kgs en 20 semanas.
> Pues conseguido, este es mi peso más bajo de siempre de adulto (desde los 17).
> 
> ...



Un año después de empezar el cambio de hábitos (me niego a llamarlo “dieta”) los resultados son los siguientes:

-Peso ajustado a -20 o -21kg tras seis meses del comienzo.
-Peso estabilizado a esos -20 -21kg los seis meses siguientes. Sin cambios y sin esfuerzo.
Variacion maxima de un kilo arriba o abajo. Me peso diariamente por las mañanas a la misma hora. 

He relajado los hábitos un poco.
Si hay comida “especial” (celebración, negocios…) pues no me privo.
Eso si, después hago 24 horas de ayuno hasta la siguiente comida para rebajar insulina.

Solo como dulce o pan si realmente merece la pena y marca la diferencia:

Una barra de pan o pan “comercial” de forma diaria no. Pan de pueblo mojado en aceite de oliva tope de gama si.
Una tarta de chocolate del mencabrona no. Una tarta de chocolate en un restaurante premium si.
Pasta en casa no. He descubierto que se puede vivir sin comer pasta. Ni en casa ni fuera. Y no lo echo de menos.
Pizza muy de vez en cuando. Buscando masa fina.
Comida procesada cero. Bollos y golosinas cero.
Consumo de patatas muy reducidas . Ni fritas ni cocidas. Excepción: patatas con costillas (caseras) o alguna tortilla de patatas muy de vez en cuando, ahora no me acuerdo cuando fue la última vez que las tomé.
Cero cerveza. Cero zumos. Si hay que sentarse a “tomar algo” antes de comer? Vino o coca cola Zero. No hay refrescos en casa. A media mañana o media tarde? Café solo.


Y sigo con mi cocido completo semanal, mis croquetas caseras, lentejas, carne de todo tipo, pollo, huevos, pescado y verduras. Arroz una vez cada dos-tres semanas. Mantengo algo de fruta para merendar. Yogures sin azúcar añadido.

Lo que es a rajatabla es el ayuno 16-8 Siempre como mínimo, porque suele ser más 18-6. No desayuno y de 21h a 1430h únicamente tomo café solo. Si por razones profesionales me veo obligado a desayunar es huevos, tortilla con jamón, queso. Cero bolleria, cero tostada y cero mermelada. Y por supuesto si es el caso, luego procuro no cenar siempre buscando el 16-8.

Ejercicio ligero de vez en cuando (Pachanga basket) Nada de gym. Nada de carrera o bici.
Procuro subir siempre escaleras y no coger ascensor. Sea uno o siete pisos.

Cambios físicos: no hay tripa. (tampoco abdominales marcados). No hay papada.
Ahora puedo ir a Zara a comprar cuando antes no tenían mi talla ni arriba ni abajo. Las camisas y jerseys ajustan. He perdido dos tallas de pantalón. Los abrigos quedan perfectos.
Da gloria ir de compras. Al ser muy alto 193cm…queda figura estilizada y todo sienta bien.

Otro cliente satisfecho.
Ahora a estar un par de añitos así para marcar un nuevo “set point”en mi peso actual y que quede como “definitivo”. Peso actual que no he tenido ni con 18 años.


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año después de empezar el cambio de hábitos (me niego a llamarlo “dieta”) los resultados son los siguientes:
> 
> -Peso ajustado a -20 o -21kg tras seis meses del comienzo.
> -Peso estabilizado a esos -20 -21kg los seis meses siguientes. Sin cambios y sin esfuerzo.
> ...




Fantastico relato/historia personal.

Ha sido un cambio de estilo de vida.

Una pregunta. 

Que otras cosas has notado?

Fisicamente
Mentalmente
Animicamente

Te importa indicarnos la edad?

Y otra cosa cual es la historia previa? que te llevo a dar el paso?

Tu cambio como ha impactado en tu familia? ha cambiado habitos en ella?

Que opinan o comentan los que conoces del cambio?


Me parece super acertado todo el cambio, todo lo que comentas de no comer mierdas de bolleria industrial. Mi parienta hace lo mismo, mas por mi cambio que que ella haga nada y para ella tambien ha supuesto un cambio bestial.

Me alegro muchisimo y muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Fantastico relato/historia personal.
> 
> Ha sido un cambio de estilo de vida.
> 
> ...



Pues que no tengo sueño tras las comidas. 
Muchísimas energía y ganas de hacer cosas. 
Lo noto en las escaleras, antes iba en ascensor, ahora si voy sin un motivo claro (maleta por ejemplo) me siento hasta raro-mal.

Me sentía pesado. No era obesidad muy clara, porque al ser muy alto y ancho de hombros los “kilos” se repartían decentemente. El efecto era como “si hubiera hecho mucho gym en pectorales” y cara pan con papada. Imposible quedar bien en fotos y muy complicado comprar ropa que sentara bien. No estaba a gusto. 44 años. 
Es verdad que sin ser una bestia comiendo no me privaba de nada.Especialmente dulces.
Hasta que me pesé y Justo vi que había cambiado a la decena superior, Justo más de 110. 
Todo lo anterior me decidió a cambiar. 

Cuando hablo de ayuno intermitente mucha gente ha oído hablar de ello porque “está de moda”. Pero eso de comer dos veces al día “no puede ser sano” o “yo no lo podría hacer”. 
“El desayuno es la comida más importante del día”
Eso si, todos alucinan con el resultado.

Es cierto que tengo gente muy cercana que desayuna, sino come algo cada 4 horas se desmaya y resulta que tiene muy buen tono físico en cuanto a apariencia. 
Supongo que a cada uno le funciona cosas diferentes.

Incluso gente que me ha visto tras mi peso mínimo y que luego no me ve en otras dos o tres semanas “si he adelgazado más y que cuando voy a parar”.
Ahora 89-90. 
Supongo que al ojo le es difícil acostumbrarse al nuevo Muttley.


----------



## Hemosvenido (15 Nov 2021)

He recibido resultados de unos análisis de sangre después de haber estado tratando anemia durante unos meses. Todo está correctamente (dentro de los parámetros "normales) menos la dispersión de hematíes (volumen) que ha salido un pelín más alto de lo normal, debería preocuparme? Estoy un poco cansado ya de la anemia.


----------



## piru (15 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> He recibido resultados de unos análisis de sangre después de haber estado tratando anemia durante unos meses. Todo está correctamente (dentro de los parámetros "normales) menos la dispersión de hematíes (volumen) que ha salido un pelín más alto de lo normal, debería preocuparme? Estoy un poco cansado ya de la anemia.



¿Vegano?


----------



## nief (15 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> He recibido resultados de unos análisis de sangre después de haber estado tratando anemia durante unos meses. Todo está correctamente (dentro de los parámetros "normales) menos la dispersión de hematíes (volumen) que ha salido un pelín más alto de lo normal, debería preocuparme? Estoy un poco cansado ya de la anemia.




Si cuentanos mas. De donde ha salido la anemia? saludos


----------



## Skywallker (17 Nov 2021)

Tengo curiosidad, ahora que se van acercando las Navidades, ¿coméis dulces y turrones? Yo suelo coger turrones sin azúcar, mi debilidad son los roscos de vino y el roscón de reyes


----------



## Hemosvenido (17 Nov 2021)

piru dijo:


> ¿Vegano?





nief dijo:


> Si cuentanos mas. De donde ha salido la anemia? saludos



No soy vegano pero puede que no coma toda la carne que debería. Pescado, lácteos y huevos si como bastante: legumbres también (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias...) por lo general creo que me cuido (menos de lo que debo por lo que veo)...por eso me da rabia seguir teniendo esos resultados, tal vez debería introducir más carne?


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (17 Nov 2021)

Skywallker dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad, ahora que se van acercando las Navidades, ¿coméis dulces y turrones? Yo suelo coger turrones sin azúcar, mi debilidad son los roscos de vino y el roscón de reyes



Creo que el quid es vencer esas debilidades y sentir como victoria haberlas evitado.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> No soy vegano pero puede que no coma toda la carne que debería. Pescado, lácteos y huevos si como bastante: legumbres también (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias...) por lo general creo que me cuido (menos de lo que debo por lo que veo)...por eso me da rabia seguir teniendo esos resultados, tal vez debería introducir más carne?



Órganos.

Si no te gustan, ahora los venden deshidratados en cápsulas.
Pero si no, uno de los grandes problemas de nuestro tiempo es que "nos podemos permitir" comer sólo cortes "nobles", cuando lo bueno de verdad (el bocato di cardinale) ha sido de toda la vida la casquería: sesos, hígado, riñones, pulmón, corazón, etc.


----------



## Cormac (18 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> No soy vegano pero puede que no coma toda la carne que debería. Pescado, lácteos y huevos si como bastante: legumbres también (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias...) por lo general creo que me cuido (menos de lo que debo por lo que veo)...por eso me da rabia seguir teniendo esos resultados, tal vez debería introducir más carne?



Si tomas café antes o después de las comidas (tres horas), es posible que te impida absorber el hierro.
Para que te suba, vitamina C junto a cuando comas carne. Ya sea una mandarina o un suplemento.


----------



## skeptik (18 Nov 2021)

Skywallker dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad, ahora que se van acercando las Navidades, ¿coméis dulces y turrones? Yo suelo coger turrones sin azúcar, mi debilidad son los roscos de vino y el roscón de reyes



No. En vez de turrón, frutos secos. Últimamente me estoy aficionando mucho a las macadamias, que son especialmente bajas en Omega-6.


----------



## Francaco (18 Nov 2021)

¿Puedes extender un poco más el tema?

Tenía entendido que la calvicie es por temas genéticos (androgénica) o externos (estrés) pero nunca he leído que lo asocie a tema de las harinas.


----------



## Hemosvenido (19 Nov 2021)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Órganos.
> 
> Si no te gustan, ahora los venden deshidratados en cápsulas.
> Pero si no, uno de los grandes problemas de nuestro tiempo es que "nos podemos permitir" comer sólo cortes "nobles", cuando lo bueno de verdad (el bocato di cardinale) ha sido de toda la vida la casquería: sesos, hígado, riñones, pulmón, corazón, etc.





Cormac dijo:


> Si tomas café antes o después de las comidas (tres horas), es posible que te impida absorber el hierro.
> Para que te suba, vitamina C junto a cuando comas carne. Ya sea una mandarina o un suplemento.



Gracias.

No sabía que existían esos productos en cápsulsas, me haré con ellos para dar un buen chute de hierro


----------



## OBDC (20 Nov 2021)

Mira técnicas de entrenamiento en la cárcel. Te servirá para lo que pretendes 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## bizarre (22 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> No soy vegano pero puede que no coma toda la carne que debería. Pescado, lácteos y huevos si como bastante: legumbres también (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias...) por lo general creo que me cuido (menos de lo que debo por lo que veo)...por eso me da rabia seguir teniendo esos resultados, tal vez debería introducir más carne?



A parte de tomar como te han dicho los alimentos con hierro junto a otros con vit c compra una sartén de hierro (dbuyer por ejemplo) te dan el extra que necesitas

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vienedelejos (24 Nov 2021)

Skywallker dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad, ahora que se van acercando las Navidades, ¿coméis dulces y turrones? Yo suelo coger turrones sin azúcar, mi debilidad son los roscos de vino y el roscón de reyes



Solo en las sobremesas de las comidas "señaladas". Es decir: sobremesa de la comida del día de Navidad, sobremesa de la cena de Nochevieja, etc.

De los dulces que haya como en esas sobremesas los que me apetezca y luego se acabó. Pero se acabó de verdad. Que esa es la clave: como sobren -que siempre sobran- ir comiendo las comidas y los días siguientes. Pues no: comes en las comidas verdaderamente "especiales" y, cuando hayan acabado los días de fiesta, regalas o te deshaces sin miramientos de lo que pueda haber sobrado.

También te digo que esto lo hago porque ya hace 5 años que estoy comiendo low-carb, y tengo el organismo habituado. Si hiciera poco que hubiese iniciado este tipo de alimentación, no lo haría ni de broma. Y los dulces que como, pues si voy de invitado los que haya si es que me apetecen. Y los pocos que compro yo, desde luego para 3 o 4 comidas/cenas que los voy a comer en todo el año, no miro nada de si azúcares añadidos o no añadidos: compro los que me apetece comprar y lo que como, me lo como con total tranquilidad de espíritu.

Y si realmente, como yo, hace tiempo que comes así regularmente, tu umbral de sensibilidad al sabor dulce será muy bajo. A mi me pasa. O sea, pienso: "bueno, pues hoy sobremesa de la comida de Navidad me comeré este turrón, o este mantecado, o lo de más allá". A la hora de la verdad, cuando me como lo primero, me sabe tan sumamente dulce que no acabo comiendo ni una tercera parte de lo que tenía en mente porque me empalaga sobremanera.

El problema lo tendrás si comes dulces en esa sobremesa, luego un polvorón para merendar, luego un poco de turrón después de cenar, al día siguiente para el desayuno un roscón de vino....y así de Nochebuena hasta Reyes: receta asegurada al desastre porque, además, volverás a habituarte al azúcar y los efectos se extenderán bastante más allá de las fiestas navideñas. No lo hagas. Mentalízate de las comidas en las que te permitirás comer esos dulces, y no te salgas de ahí.


----------



## nief (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## sada (25 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Este es el que tomo. Espero que no me acusen de hacer _spam _:
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/Solgar-Citrat...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1
> 
> Me funciona de maravilla para dormir mejor y estar más relajada.



Acabó de comprarlo y me ha llegado hoy. Pedazo pastillas. Aconseja tomar 2 tú cuantas tomas?


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> Acabó de comprarlo y me ha llegado hoy. Pedazo pastillas. Aconseja tomar 2 tú cuantas tomas?



Es que los responsables de esa marca son sádicos pretendiendo que la gente se trague pastillones enormes, y si los partes por la mitad siempre se desprende polvillo y no es cómodo ni práctico.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2021)

bizarre dijo:


> A parte de tomar como te han dicho los alimentos con hierro junto a otros con vit c compra una sartén de hierro (dbuyer por ejemplo) te dan el extra que necesitas



No, eso no es así.

El hierro de una sartén es inorgánico y cuando entra en el cuerpo no es asimilable, como no lo es comer tierra o lamer un clavo, teniendo el cuerpo que eliminarlo como lo que es, un producto de desecho. El hierro asimilable es el orgánico, o sea, el que forma parte de moléculas orgánicas, las cuales están en alimentos como lentejas, carnes, etc.


----------



## OBDC (26 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No, eso no es así.
> 
> El hierro de una sartén es inorgánico y cuando entra en el cuerpo no es asimilable, como no lo es comer tierra o lamer un clavo, teniendo el cuerpo que eliminarlo como lo que es, un producto de desecho. El hierro asimilable es el orgánico, o sea, el que forma parte de moléculas orgánicas, las cuales están en alimentos como lentejas, carnes, etc.



Buena aclaración. También no es recomendable porque es un poco duro de masticar un cubo de hierro. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre lamer pared para consumir calcio....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> No, eso no es así.
> 
> El hierro de una sartén es inorgánico y cuando entra en el cuerpo no es asimilable, como no lo es comer tierra o lamer un clavo, teniendo el cuerpo que eliminarlo como lo que es, un producto de desecho. El hierro asimilable es el orgánico, o sea, el que forma parte de moléculas orgánicas, las cuales están en alimentos como lentejas, carnes, etc.



A mi primera mujer, que murió de un cáncer gástrico, le extirparon el estómago completo. Normalmente la gente que no tiene estómago tiene problemas para absorber el hierro. El médico le recomendó lo de la sartén de hierro y, gracias a éso, no tuvo que tomar suplementos de hierro salvo los dos primero meses.

Lo que tú dices de la biodisponibilidad tiene todo el sentido, pero lo de la sartén, por la razón que sea, funciona de puta madre.


----------



## Gort (26 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> Acabó de comprarlo y me ha llegado hoy. Pedazo pastillas. Aconseja tomar 2 tú cuantas tomas?



Al principio de tomarlas también me parecían inhumanamente grandes para tragar, pero me acostumbré y ya ni me fijo en ello. Empecé tomando 2 al día: una por la mañana y otra media hora antes de irme a dormir, pero como me relajaban tanto, al final, solo tomo la de antes de irme a la cama. Ahora estoy en periodo de descanso.

Tomo suplementos exclusivamente de esta marca porque es la única que noto fehacientemente que funciona en mi organismo. La calidad es insuperable. Ahora estoy con 1000mg de vitamina C, 4000 ui de vitamina D (cholecalciferol) y zinc (22mg) diario.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Buena aclaración. También no es recomendable porque es un poco duro de masticar un cubo de hierro. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre lamer pared para consumir calcio....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Si chupa carbonato sí es asimilable, la calcita, por ejemplo. Es lo que se les da a las vacas para que no se descalcifiquen cuando está produciendo mucha leche. En el altiplano Andino es frecuente que lo tome la gente.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Nov 2021)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> No soy vegano pero puede que no coma toda la carne que debería. Pescado, lácteos y huevos si como bastante: legumbres también (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias...) por lo general creo que me cuido (menos de lo que debo por lo que veo)...por eso me da rabia seguir teniendo esos resultados, tal vez debería introducir más carne?



La definición de "me cuido" es perfectamente elástica. Intuyo que es sinónimo de: no como comida basura ni ultraprocesada y no tomo dulces habitualmente.

No todo el mundo responde igual a diferentes dietas. Tengo una hija de 22 años vegetariana (no vegana). Es un muchacha alta, llena de energía y que no parece tener ninguna carencia de nada por haber eliminado la carne y el pescado de su dieta. La esposa de mi hermano tuvo que volver a comer carne tras hacerse vegetariana porque se arrugaba (falta de colágeno) se le caía el pelo, se le rompían las uñas (biotina baja) y otros síntomas de deficiente nutrición.

Yo llevo unos 30 años comiendo Low Carb. Básicamente carne, pescado, huevos, vegetales. Voy a cumplir 60 y estoy perfectamente. Mi madre ha llevado una dieta similar siempre y, a sus 91 años, se conserva de puta madre, vive sola, hace todas sus cosas, etc.

Notas ahora una carencia. Y no es una carencia menor, la anemia es algo serio. Si sospechas que es algo relacionado con tu dieta, simplemente pruébalo. Es poco probable que tres filetes más a la semana te sienten mal. Solo puedes ir a mejor o quedarte igual. Yo probaría.


----------



## sada (26 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Al principio de tomarlas también me parecían inhumanamente grandes para tragar, pero me acostumbré y ya ni me fijo en ello. Empecé tomando 2 al día: una por la mañana y otra media hora antes de irme a dormir, pero como me relajaban tanto, al final, solo tomo la de antes de irme a la cama. Ahora estoy en periodo de descanso.
> 
> Tomo suplementos exclusivamente de esta marca porque es la única que noto fehacientemente que funciona en mi organismo. La calidad es insuperable. Ahora estoy con 1000mg de vitamina C, 4000 ui de vitamina D (cholecalciferol) y zinc (22mg) diario.



Madre mía cuanta pastilla… parecemos ancianos 
Voy a probar a tomar como tú al principio a ver cómo me va . Antes tomaba de Ana María La justicia colágeno con magnesio


----------



## Gort (26 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> Madre mía cuanta pastilla… parecemos ancianos
> Voy a probar a tomar como tú al principio a ver cómo me va . Antes tomaba de Ana María La justicia colágeno con magnesio



A mí el colágeno de Ana María Lajusticia no me hace nada, o por lo menos, no noto efectos como sí me los noto con los péptidos de colágeno de "Vital Proteins", mucho más caros, eso sí. También puedes encontrar péptidos de colágeno de otras marcas más económicas.

Por lo demás, a partir de una edad (tengo 53) es mejor suplementarse con algunos elementos ya que el organismo no absorbe igual que en la juventud y uno no se da cuenta de las carencias hasta que es demasiado tarde. Te vas controlando con analíticas cada 6 meses y así vas tirando más o menos


----------



## sada (26 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> A mí el colágeno de Ana María Lajusticia no me hace nada, o por lo menos, no noto efectos como sí me los noto con los péptidos de colágeno de "Vital Proteins", mucho más caros, eso sí. También puedes encontrar péptidos de colágeno de otras marcas más económicas.
> 
> Por lo demás, a partir de una edad (tengo 53) es mejor suplementarse con algunos elementos ya que el organismo no absorbe igual que en la juventud y uno no se da cuenta de las carencias hasta que es demasiado tarde. Te vas controlando con analíticas cada 6 meses y así vas tirando más o menos



tengo 48 qué consideras imprescindible? y odio las agujas paso de analíticas


----------



## Gort (26 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> tengo 48 qué consideras imprescindible? y odio las agujas paso de analíticas



Mil perdones, tras tanto tiempo en este hilo aún no sé si eres hombre o mujer. Según un sexo u otro, las necesidades pueden diferir un poco, sobre todo, si eres mujer en la menopausia. Así, a bote pronto, diría la obviedad de que un perfecto equilibrio de vitaminas, minerales y aminoácidos es lo imprescindible. Las vitaminas que más carencia tenemos la población: la D y la B12 (en mi última analítica esta última salió muy alta). Mucha atención a las proteínas y a la pérdida de masa muscular.

Yo odio las agujas tanto como tú o más, pero creo que a partir de una edad es imprescindible ir controlándose la glucosa, el colesterol, el hierro, calcio, la tiroides, etc, etc. Ir a que te extraigan una muestra de sangre es algo desagradable, y más tras la última vez, que di con una incompetente nerviosa que no me encontraba las venas y me picoteó ambos brazos causándome un dolor tremendo y unos moratones que me duraron días. Pero, bueno, mereció la pena el sacrificio y volveré en abril a hacerme la siguiente.


----------



## sada (26 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Mil perdones, tras tanto tiempo en este hilo aún no sé si eres hombre o mujer. Según un sexo u otro, las necesidades pueden diferir un poco, sobre todo, si eres mujer en la menopausia. Así, a bote pronto, diría la obviedad de que un perfecto equilibrio de vitaminas, minerales y aminoácidos es lo imprescindible. Las vitaminas que más carencia tenemos la población: la D y la B12 (en mi última analítica esta última salió muy alta). Mucha atención a las proteínas y a la pérdida de masa muscular.
> 
> Yo odio las agujas tanto como tú o más, pero creo que a partir de una edad es imprescindible ir controlándose la glucosa, el colesterol, el hierro, calcio, la tiroides, etc, etc. Ir a que te extraigan una muestra de sangre es algo desagradable, y más tras la última vez, que di con una incompetente nerviosa que no me encontraba las venas y me picoteó ambos brazos causándome un dolor tremendo y unos moratones que me duraron días. Pero, bueno, mereció la pena el sacrificio y volveré en abril a hacerme la siguiente.



y eso no se arregla con un multivitamínico? por aquello de optimizar.


----------



## Gort (26 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> y eso no se arregla con un multivitamínico? por aquello de optimizar.



Sí, claro, también lo tomo un par de veces al año durante 3 meses. Ahora estoy en periodo de descanso.


----------



## qbit (26 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año después de empezar el cambio de hábitos (me niego a llamarlo “dieta”) los resultados son los siguientes:
> 
> -Peso ajustado a -20 o -21kg tras seis meses del comienzo.
> -Peso estabilizado a esos -20 -21kg los seis meses siguientes. Sin cambios y sin esfuerzo.
> ...



Enhorabuena. Ya sólo te falta para dejar atrás esa época de mala vida, vicio y perversión hacerte madridista.


----------



## piru (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Blas de Lefazo (26 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Al principio de tomarlas también me parecían inhumanamente grandes para tragar, pero me acostumbré y ya ni me fijo en ello. Empecé tomando 2 al día: una por la mañana y otra media hora antes de irme a dormir, pero como me relajaban tanto, al final, solo tomo la de antes de irme a la cama. Ahora estoy en periodo de descanso.
> 
> ....



De qué estás hablando?


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> A mi primera mujer, que murió de un cáncer gástrico, le extirparon el estómago completo. Normalmente la gente que no tiene estómago tiene problemas para absorber el hierro. El médico le recomendó lo de la sartén de hierro y, gracias a éso, no tuvo que tomar suplementos de hierro salvo los dos primero meses.
> 
> Lo que tú dices de la biodisponibilidad tiene todo el sentido, pero lo de la sartén, por la razón que sea, funciona de puta madre.



Eso que cuentas es tan bestia y faltan tantos datos sobre el caso que me vas a permitir que dude de la eficacia.

A lo mejor tenía reservas de antes + los suplementos que tomó hizo que no tuviera que tomar más hasta que murió.


----------



## Gort (27 Nov 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> De qué estás hablando?



Estoy hablando del citrato de magnesio, un suplemento. En concreto, éste es el que tomo yo y que me funciona sobre todo a nivel nervioso (no spam intended): https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B012T97SDQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Nov 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Eso que cuentas es tan bestia y faltan tantos datos sobre el caso que me vas a permitir que dude de la eficacia.
> 
> A lo mejor tenía reservas de antes + los suplementos que tomó hizo que no tuviera que tomar más hasta que murió.



Es la sartén y puedes leer testimonios en un montón de foros de nutrición, paleos, etc. Todo el mundo que sabe algo recomienda las sartenes de hierro fundido. Y mi hija es vegetariana y, tampoco necesita tomar hierro.

*Conclusions*
There are indications that, with reasonable compliance, iron-containing cookware could serve as a means of reducing IDA, especially among children. The potential advantages of iron-containing cookware include relative cost-effectiveness and complementary combination with other interventions. However, further research is needed regarding both the efficacy and safety of this intervention.

De aquí:









Iron-containing cookware for the reduction of iron deficiency anemia among children and females of reproductive age in low- and middle-income countries: A systematic review


There is limited evidence regarding the efficacy of iron-containing pots and ingots in reducing iron deficiency (ID) and iron deficiency anemia (IDA) in low- and middle-income countries (LMICs). The objective of this systematic review is to summarize ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Lo de siempre, lo pruebas y miras qué tal. Eso fue lo que nosotros hicimos y funcionó.


----------



## qbit (27 Nov 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> However, further research is needed regarding both the efficacy and safety of this intervention.



Pues eso, que no está probado.

Si tuviera que dar una explicación suponiendo que tengas razón, podría ser que la temperatura en la sartén haría que las moléculas orgánicas absorbieran moléculas de hierro en su estructura ingiriéndolas en el cuerpo. Pero eso podría ser bueno por un lado pero malo por otro.

Por ejemplo, la reacción de Maillard, que es el proceso de tostado de la comida, hace que esta sepa más rica, pero también se produce algún que otro tóxico. Por eso siempre es mejor comer crudo que cocinado.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (27 Nov 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Estoy hablando del citrato de magnesio, un suplemento. En concreto, éste es el que tomo yo y que me funciona sobre todo a nivel nervioso (no spam intended): https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B012T97SDQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Por el contexto entendí pollas


----------



## OBDC (27 Nov 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Por el contexto entendí pollas



Una cosa no quita la otra...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2021)

Tengo una amiga con 48 tacos, que ya anda con el tensiómetro a vueltas. Se volvió vegana ya hace un tiempo y claro mucha de su alimentación solo carbos y procesados.
tiene la tensión alta, no para de engordar y ya le han dado medicación....

ya conoce el ayuno y sabe que come muchos hidratos...pero claro siendo vegana que coño comes para no tener hambre si sacas los carbos también??? aire??


----------



## nief (29 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> Tengo una amiga con 48 tacos, que ya anda con el tensiómetro a vueltas. Se volvió vegana ya hace un tiempo y claro mucha de su alimentación solo carbos y procesados.
> tiene la tensión alta, no para de engordar y ya le han dado medicación....
> 
> ya conoce el ayuno y sabe que come muchos hidratos...pero claro siendo vegana que coño comes para no tener hambre si sacas los carbos también??? aire??



Huevos?
Lacteos?

Pues verduras aguacates tomates nueces

Si esta jodido si pero se puede...

Pero en parte es complicado si


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Huevos?
> Lacteos?
> 
> Pues verduras aguacates tomates nueces
> ...



si se puede pero lo fácil es caer es tortitas, snaks y demás chorradas


----------



## nief (29 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> si se puede pero lo fácil es caer es tortitas, snaks y demás chorradas




Bueno, lo mismo que la mayoria de la gente que come mal


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2021)

El mismo que tu puta madre


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2021)

sada dijo:


> Tengo una amiga con 48 tacos, que ya anda con el tensiómetro a vueltas. Se volvió vegana ya hace un tiempo y claro mucha de su alimentación solo carbos y procesados.
> tiene la tensión alta, no para de engordar y ya le han dado medicación....
> 
> ya conoce el ayuno y sabe que come muchos hidratos...pero claro siendo vegana que coño comes para no tener hambre si sacas los carbos también??? aire??



He visto algunos videos de un chaval culturista que es vegano. Habla de alimentación para deportistas también. Imagínate que un culturista a lo mejor se mete 250 grs de proteínas diariamente. Si eres omnívoro no es complicado: pollo, pavo, atun al natural, huevos, whey... Pero si eres vegano lo tienes un poco más complicado, sobre todo con las proteínas.

Siendo mujer no debería tener problema si come soja o derivados de la soja. Distinto es que fuera un hombre, porque la soja tiene un efecto negativo sobre la producción de testosterona. El tofú tiene este perfil (Lidl Bio, unos 6 euros el kg)







Vamos que 400 grs de tofú le aportarían unos 50 grs de proteínas. Si además toma legumbres, y algún batido de proteínas podría cubrir sus necesidades sin mayores problemas. Todo es más sencillo para los vegetarianos, al comer quesos, yogures y huevos, claro.

Aunque a algún cretino le pareciera gracioso, ya comenté antes que mi hija pequeña es vegetariana. Además no es de las que se hinchan de carbos, lo lleva bastante controlado.

Un día típico de su dieta sería:
- No desayuna,
- Comida: Un plato de verdura de temporada salteada o ensalada en verano + Un plato de tofú cocinado (con salsa de cacahuetes, en tikka masala, etc), falafel, legumbres guisadas.
- Cena: Huevos de alguna de las infinitas maneras, queso, pan de linaza con queso fresco, aguacates y huevos revueltos, pizza de tomate y setas hecha la masa con tofú y huevo, ensalada de tomate, huevo duro y mozzarella...
- Entre horas: fruta.

Normalmente está por encima de los 60 grs de proteína diarios, pesando unos 54 o 55 kg sería suficiente.


----------



## antonio estrada (30 Nov 2021)

Eso creo yo también.


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2021)

Distopia. Esto es una prueba de que quieren eliminar a la población


Mirad esto: Básicamente que como con el virus te deja sin olfato y gusto ¿Sin hambre? Hay que hacer una dieta de varios miles de calorías superiores a la recomendada por los harineros de la OMS y sobre todo rica en azúcares, aceites quemados y harinas Esto provoca muertes. No entiendo cómo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (2 Dic 2021)

sada dijo:


> Tengo una amiga con 48 tacos, que ya anda con el tensiómetro a vueltas. Se volvió vegana ya hace un tiempo y claro mucha de su alimentación solo carbos y procesados.
> tiene la tensión alta, no para de engordar y ya le han dado medicación....
> 
> ya conoce el ayuno y sabe que come muchos hidratos...pero claro siendo vegana que coño comes para no tener hambre si sacas los carbos también??? aire??



Frutos secos. Tienen muchas calorías y grasas sanas saciantes.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> He visto algunos videos de un chaval culturista que es vegano. Habla de alimentación para deportistas también. Imagínate que un culturista a lo mejor se mete 250 grs de proteínas diariamente. Si eres omnívoro no es complicado: pollo, pavo, atun al natural, huevos, whey... Pero si eres vegano lo tienes un poco más complicado, sobre todo con las proteínas.
> 
> Siendo mujer no debería tener problema si come soja o derivados de la soja. Distinto es que fuera un hombre, porque la soja tiene un efecto negativo sobre la producción de testosterona. El tofú tiene este perfil (Lidl Bio, unos 6 euros el kg)
> 
> ...





No sabía yo que el queso y los huevos eran vegetales, lo que aprende uno en Burbuja Info.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> No sabía yo que el queso y los huevos eran vegetales, lo que aprende uno en Burbuja Info.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues el dìa que comprendas que ser vegetariano y ser vegano son dos cosas diferentes fliparás en colores.


----------



## oriolserra (2 Dic 2021)

El sobrepeso es una intoxicación del cuerpo, en realidad es como una enfermedad. Puede estar causada por varias cosas, pero, por mi propia experiencia, hay unas pocas cosas que tener en cuenta.

1- Hay personas con tipos corporales con tendencia a engordar; son las que tienen "hueso ancho". En general, es el tipo de persona con una gran resistencia, por su tendencia a almacenar calorías, de piel grasa y suave. En ayurveda se les conoce como "kapha". Los otros tipos ("vata y pitta") no suelen tener problemas de sobrepeso. Por lo que es algo que no afecta a todo el mundo.

2- Las medicinas pueden sobresaturar los órganos desintoxicadores del cuerpo (piel-intestino-hígado-riñón) y afectar al metabolismo causando desequilibrios en él. Es cuando, por más que se haga dieta y ejercicio, no hay forma de adelgazar. La solución es reducir el nº de medicamentos a los imprescindibles, y procurar una buena limpieza del cuerpo (bebiendo agua, infusiones de hierbas, sauna...)

3- La nutrición. (he, he) Lo más difícil en estos tiempos. Básicamente puedes comer de todo, siempre y cuando sepas entender lo que te pide el cuerpo. Las sensaciones del cuerpo es lo que va a hacer que en determinadas épocas te decantes por un alimento o por otro. Es imposible hacer una dieta única e inamobible. En invierno el cuerpo te pide alimentos que generen calor (cítricos, especias, caldos...), y en verano al contrario. Si eres sedentario, o hacer deporte, es lo mismo. Por eso, cada uno debe encontrar lo que mejor se ajuste a sus necesidades.
Pero hay unas pocas cosas a tener muy en cuenta a la hora de evitar "engordar":

- la *sal refinada* --> a estas alturas no creo que haya nadie que no sepa que el *antiapelmazante* o antiaglomerante que le añaden para que la humedad del ambiente no se le pegue, es tóxica para el cuerpo. Causa una retención de líquido que hincha al cuerpo (son esos 5kg que pierdes de golpe cuando haces dieta, o dejas de comerla). Para evitarla, no tendrías que comer ningún producto procesado porque casi todos llevan sal. En especial, los patés y embutidos, y caldos, suelen llevar la sal glutamato monosódico (potenciador del sabor). En España está prohibida la sal sin refinar (sólo la he encontrado en Francia, una sal sin refinar ni tratar, que se pega toda). Si comes algo de la tienda, no debería sobrepasar 1gr de sal por 100gr de producto.

- las *harinas* --> hace poco vi un documental donde casi todos los cereales que compramos se producen en países de frío, donde se usa el glifosato para acelerar el madurado de la planta. A estas alturas no creo que haya nadie que no conozca el Round-up de Monsanto. En fin. Pues eso, que al menos sea *ecológica*. Sea como sea, todo lo que se fabrica con harina debe tener una sola cosa para que sea buena: *que no esté rancia*! El pan, las galletas, las pizzas, los copos de cereales, tó bueno. Pero que no huela ni sepa a rancio. Las grasas oxidadas son un causante de inflamación en el cuerpo que acaba llevando a la obesidad (entre otras cosas). Los Corn Flakes y demás cereales inflados no cuentan como alimento. Los carbohidratos que alimentan al cuerpo tienen que ser lo más íntegro posibles, por su riqueza en vitaminas B. Lo más "cómodo" son los *copos de avena, cebada, espelta*, que se cuecen unos minutitos y ya. El pan comercial suele llevar mucha sal, no se deja fermentar el tiempo suficiente para ser digerible, y últimamente suele estar rancio. Quizás por eso le ponen ahora aromas a todo. Los cereales es lo que hace funcionar las neuronas, cuanto más pienses, más carbohidratos te va a pedir el cuerpo. Reducirlos no es para nada una buena idea. El plato, si lo divides en 4, 3 partes deben ser de carbohidratos (pasta, arroz, avena, trigo, cebada, mijo, espelta, centeno). La otra parte, proteína (lentejas, garbanzos, alubias, guisantes, habas).

- el *azúcar* --> los que trabajan en los campos de azúcar, se lo pasan masticando la caña de azúcar y están la mar de sanos. Yo he rasguñado con los dientes y la lengua una caña de azúcar, y es deliciosa. Por desgracia, sólo la vi una vez en la frutería, y no la he vuelto a ver en ningún comercio. El azúcar no engorda. El azúcar refinado es el problema. La diferencia está en lo mismo que la sal refinada.

sal refinada = NaCl (Cloruro Sódico) + antiapelmazante sal sin refinar = NaCl + un montón de minerales varios
azúcar refinada = caloría pura azúcar sin refinar = carbohidratos + un montón de vitaminas y minerales varios

Aunque sean en pequeñísimas cantidades, los oligoelementos que lleva el azúcar íntegro constituyen un alimento para el cuerpo. La panela (jugo de la caña de azúcar cristalizado) es delicioso al paladar, pero apenas endulza. Pero yo se lo pongo al kéfir de agua, y los hongos viven. Si les pongo azúcar refinada, en unos pocos meses, no queda un hongo vivo. Además, el azúcar blanco que se vende en las tiendas no es de la caña de azúcar sino de la remolacha azucarera. Un consumo continuado de azúcar suele acidificar el pH del cuerpo, le causa deshidratación (el cuerpo necesita mucha agua cuanto más dulce se consume). Y hace trabajar mucho al páncreas. Además de que trastorna el sentido del gusto, y la falsa sensación de saciedad. Si cuando tienes hambre, comes azúcar, su elevado índice glucémico te dará energía a corto plazo, pero esa subida de azúcar en sangre, el cuerpo la regulará bajándola, con lo que al cabo de poco tiempo, te sentirás cansado y hambriento. Es la trampa de "comer sin parar" pero no darle al cuerpo lo que necesita. El cuerpo seguirá sintiendo hambre. Es la paradoja del "gordo desnutrido". En cuanto le das al cuerpo alimento en forma de cereal íntegro, con un índice glucémico bajo, que va digiriéndose poco a poco y liberando la energía a largo plazo, te sentirás con mayor vitalidad, se regulará la sensación de hambre-saciedad, y de hecho perderás el gusto por lo dulce. Ya no te llamará.

- los *frutos secos* --> en realidad son semillas, son auténticos reservorios de los nutrientes necesarios para hacer crecer una planta. Sólo tienen un problema: en cuanto se pelan y se exponen al aire y a la luz, se enrancian. Por lo que si se comen, es mejor comprarlos con su cáscara. Y evitar todos los que puedan tener hongos (cacahuetes). Los frutos secos también llevan conservantes (nitratos o nitritos), por lo que con unos pocos al día es suficiente (10 almendras, 5 nueces...)

La obesidad se dice que es un trastorno metabólico. Yo creo que los alimentos que deben nutrir al cuerpo y mantenerlo con sus máximas capacidades y habilidades, se han deteriorado mucho. Antes, con una rodaja de pan, te llenaba y te alimentaba todo el día. La comida de hoy está demasiado procesada y adulterada, e incluso a veces envenenada. A veces pienso que es un milagro que nos mantengamos relativamente sanos con todo el desgaste que le supone al cuerpo esta modernidad.

vegetariano --> que no come carne (vaca, cerdo, pollo, aves...) ni embutidos (de vaca, cerdo, pollo, aves...) (alimentos de origen animal*)
fructo -icto -vegetariano --> que no come alimentos de origen animal (*) pero sí pescados
fructo-icto-lácteo-vegetariano --> que no come alimentos de origen animal (*), pero sí pescados y productos lácteos (leche, quesos...)
fructo-icto-ovo-lácteo-vegetariano --> que no come alimentos de origen animal (*), pero sí pescados, huevos y productos lácteos
vegano --> no come en absoluto ningún alimento de origen animal (ni carne, ni pescado, ni huevos, ni lácteos, ni miel)
crudívoro --> como un vegano, pero todo lo que come es sin cocinar (fruta fresca, hortalizas frescas, frutos secos, germinados, fermentados)


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Pues el dìa que comprendas que ser vegetariano y ser vegano son dos cosas diferentes fliparás en colores.




Si claro, los que son vegetarianos y comen huevos, lácteos, pescado...eso es como la que me decía que era culturista natural pero se metía 50 mg de Primobolan Depot. Eso no es nada y no cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si claro, los que son vegetarianos y comen huevos, lácteos, pescado...eso es como la que me decía que era culturista natural pero se metía 50 mg de Primobolan Depot. Eso no es nada y no cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.



Vegano: solo vegetales.
Vegetariano: vegetales+ huevos+ lácteos.

No sé qué películas te montas.


----------



## Cabrejas (3 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si claro, los que son vegetarianos y comen huevos, lácteos, pescado...eso es como la que me decía que era culturista natural pero se metía 50 mg de Primobolan Depot. Eso no es nada y no cuenta.
> 
> Saludos.



Los vegetarianos claro que comen lácteos y huevos... pescado no pero el resto si. 

La tontería del veganismo es la que no pueden comer nada... menos mal que existe la globalizacion y capitalismo que les permite cubrir necesidades, sino se morirían sin nutrientes.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Los vegetarianos claro que comen lácteos y huevos... pescado no pero el resto si.
> 
> La tontería del veganismo es la que no pueden comer nada... menos mal que existe la globalizacion y capitalismo que les permite cubrir necesidades, sino se morirían sin nutrientes.




Yo solo he dicho que no sabía que huevos, lácteos y pescado eran vegetales. Porque si los puede comer alguien que se denomina vegetariano pues supongo que serán de esa familia.

Saludos.


----------



## planta (3 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo solo he dicho que no sabía que huevos, lácteos y pescado eran vegetales. Porque si los puede comer alguien que se denomina vegetariano pues supongo que serán de esa familia.
> 
> Saludos.



Vegetarianos comen plantas y productos de origen animal que no impliquen muerte. Pero vegetarianos pocos quedan ya, son más de una época en la que no había tantas chuminadas y complementos que les permitiera llevar su religión al extremo.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2021)

planta dijo:


> Vegetarianos comen plantas y productos de origen animal que no impliquen muerte. Pero vegetarianos pocos quedan ya, son más de una época en la que no había tantas chuminadas y complementos que les permitiera llevar su religión al extremo.




Si, esa es la definición de la RAE pero después no concuerda demasiado con la realidad.

Tenemos a los flexitarianos que "de vez en cuando" pueden comer mariscos, aves y carnes.

Tenemos a los pescetarianos que comen pescado (será que mientras te los comes no se mueren)

O a los pollotarianos (si, existen)

Y muchos más.

Todos englobados dentro del vegetarianismo.

Al menos los veganos son consecuentes con lo que defienden y no es no a cualquier producto animal ¿pero los vegetarianos? Cualquier cosa que te inventes la puedes encasillar como vegetariano y no pasa nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Punzante (3 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> A mi primera mujer, que murió de un cáncer gástrico, le extirparon el estómago completo. Normalmente la gente que no tiene estómago tiene problemas para absorber el hierro. El médico le recomendó lo de la sartén de hierro y, gracias a éso, no tuvo que tomar suplementos de hierro salvo los dos primero meses.
> 
> Lo que tú dices de la biodisponibilidad tiene todo el sentido, pero lo de la sartén, por la razón que sea, funciona de puta madre.



@antonio estrada, aquí te dejo un estudio sobre lo que apuntas; del 03/09/2019

*Utensilios de cocina que contienen hierro para la reducción de la anemia por deficiencia de hierro entre niños y mujeres en edad reproductiva en países de ingresos bajos y medianos: una revisión sistemática*









Iron-containing cookware for the reduction of iron deficiency anemia among children and females of reproductive age in low- and middle-income countries: A systematic review


There is limited evidence regarding the efficacy of iron-containing pots and ingots in reducing iron deficiency (ID) and iron deficiency anemia (IDA) in low- and middle-income countries (LMICs). The objective of this systematic review is to summarize ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## nief (7 Dic 2021)

Pues estos dias, que tenia el glucometro de mis padres en casa, me he hecho algunas pruebas de glucosa. Cientificamente para elaborar teorias y tener resultados hay que tener datos objetivos


Asi que:

Dato previo. Habia cenado la noche anterior 22h. Cena keto. 
De hecho practicamente toda la semana comiendo keto y solo 1 vez casi todos los dias.

Test 1 -> 8:30 tras levantarme de la cama. Notaba un cierto calor corporal (efecto amanecer) valor 96 de azucar en sangre.
Test 2 -> 9:00 tras tomarme medio te con algo de nata liquida. Valor de 114 de azucar en sangre.
Test 3 - > 10:30 tras hora y media de tomar el te con nata liquida. Valor de 90 de azucar en sangre.

NO trabajaba ese dia y tampoco habia dormido mucho.

Hoy tras haber comido 1 yogurt natural y agua + 1 cafe con nata liquida -> 112 de azucar en sangre.

Dire que estoy algo acatarrado.

Conclusion. Son valores altos considerando que no tomo nada de azucar pero consistentes con una hemoglobina glicosada de 5.5.

El siguiente paso es probar todo esto con un monitor de glucosa continuo. Ya lo he comprado y en teoria mide 15 dias.

Para ver que valores y que los sube o baja.

Sorprendente el elevado valor a pesar de no tomar nada de hidratos. Eso si el catarro y estres alto seguro que ayuda 

Seguimos informando

Hemoglobina Glicosilada a partir de Glucemia media | SAMIUC 

Esta es una calculadora para ver que valor tienes de azucar en sangre medio en base a la glicosada que tengas. 

Curioso como valores de 115 dan ya un 5.5 y valores de 90 dan una glicosada de 4.7

Asi que en mi caso parece consistente


----------



## qbit (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## nief (10 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues estos dias, que tenia el glucometro de mis padres en casa, me he hecho algunas pruebas de glucosa. Cientificamente para elaborar teorias y tener resultados hay que tener datos objetivos
> 
> 
> Asi que:
> ...




Pues ya tengo los datos de los analisis de este trimestre.

Esta vez los hice a las 9:00 de la mañana. Sin cafe y tras hecho una sesion de ejercicios de fuerza y eso si habia dormido poco 5h

Ultima vez que habia comido 17:00 del dia anterior

Glucosa = 95





Como decia en el post anterior (en este analisis estaba en cetosis) el cuerpo genera la glucosa que necesita y en mi caso por las mañanas aun esta alta.

Aun no ha salido el valor de hemoglobina glicosilada a1c pero no creo que baje mucho del 5.5%


Con esto saco como conclusion que tras 16h de no comer nada (ayuno intermitetnte) los trigliceridos estan por los suelos (76).

En otro de los analisis que hice habiendo comido una barbaridad (porque lo comi todo en 1 sola comida a las 00h) me habia salido los trigliceridos de 230.

Vamos que ahi esta un poco la explicacion de que el ayuno intermitente sea tan bueno, que aunque comas mucho en una vez o dos el luego tirarte un rato largo 16-18h sin comer lo que hace es que vacia el colesterol de trigliceridos y no se dañan las venas por haberse ya gastado y no haberse oxidado en tus venas.

Y la cetosis lo que hace es adaptarte para poder transportar mucha grasa cuando la hay (ldl alto) pero van vacios (trigliceridos 76). Y ademas el hdl alto indica que no es esta consumiendo para limpiar las venas (74)


Como anecdota os contare que, ya sabeis que normalmente como 1 vez y algunos dias 2 veces (cuando socialmente no queda mas remedio o tengo hambre por mucha actividad) la enfermera me pregunto si estaba en ayunas.

Le dije que si claro que no habia comido nada desde las 1730 del dia anterior.

Su cara era de alucine, en plan pero nada? ni un yogurt? y yo no no tenia hambre tp hacia tanto tiempo vamos.... pues es que no le entraba en la cabeza vamos.



Saludos


----------



## nief (10 Dic 2021)

Pues a tenor de este tema de la glucosa en ayunas, estres, dormir, cetosis y demas me he comprado un CGM.

Como sabeis me gusta hacer las cosas basandome en datos asi que me he decidido por comprarme uno de abbot






Comprar sensores de diabetes FreeStyle Libre de Abbott


Los sensores miden y almacenan de forma continua los niveles de glucosa a lo largo del día y la noche. ¡Compra ahora los sensores de diabetes!



www.freestylelibre.es





Da para 15 dias de datos en continuo.

Con eso tendre mas informacion y veremos que pasa.

Lo considero una inversion.

Al igual que para suplementar vitamina D hay que saber el nivel pues para estas cosas entiendo que tambien.

Saber que es lo que le afecta, no comiendo hidratos casi nunca, es vital creo.

No dormir
Estres
Cafe
Te
Ejercicio
Comida con hidratos
Comida keto


Os ire contando.

Si alguno tuviese o lo ha usado agradeceria informacion


----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## qbit (11 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Vegano: solo vegetales.
> Vegetariano: vegetales+ huevos+ lácteos.



De siempre ha sido así:

Vegetariano = Sólo vegetales. Etimológicamente también tiene todo el sentido.
Lacto-vegetariano = Vegetales y lácteos.
Ovo-lacto-vegetariano = Vegetales, huevos y lácteos.

Entonces, desde el mundo anglo inventaron el concepto "vegano" y la falta de personalidad y complejo de inferioridad de aquí llevó a cambiar las definiciones y ya cada uno entiende una cosa.

Yo me niego a hacer distinciones chorras venidas de los anglos y sigo la etimología del español: Vegetariano es sólo vegetal. Vegano es una palabrostia que viene del inglés y que sobra en el español.


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

Gort dijo:


> Mil perdones, tras tanto tiempo en este hilo aún no sé si eres hombre o mujer. Según un sexo u otro, las necesidades pueden diferir un poco, sobre todo, si eres mujer en la menopausia. Así, a bote pronto, diría la obviedad de que un perfecto equilibrio de vitaminas, minerales y aminoácidos es lo imprescindible. Las vitaminas que más carencia tenemos la población: la D y la B12 (en mi última analítica esta última salió muy alta). Mucha atención a las proteínas y a la pérdida de masa muscular.
> 
> Yo odio las agujas tanto como tú o más, pero creo que a partir de una edad es imprescindible ir controlándose la glucosa, el colesterol, el hierro, calcio, la tiroides, etc, etc. Ir a que te extraigan una muestra de sangre es algo desagradable, y más tras la última vez, que di con una incompetente nerviosa que no me encontraba las venas y me picoteó ambos brazos causándome un dolor tremendo y unos moratones que me duraron días. Pero, bueno, mereció la pena el sacrificio y volveré en abril a hacerme la siguiente.



Muy buenas, a mí también me estuvo saliendo muy alta la B12 durante un par de años que la estuve rastreando. No sé si tú le diste importancia o no. A mí los distintos internistas a los que fui no le dieron demasiada importancia además de que no tenían ni idea, la verdad. Es por ello que te dejo un artículo de un médico colombiano que es el que mejor explica esta "anomalia", por si fuera de tu interés: 

Me salió altísima la Vitamina B12! - Dr. Juan David Aristizabal


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

No había reparado bien en este hilo y, sin duda, me quedo por aquí. He leído que hay foreros que gustan de los datos y analíticas, así que bien... Yo estoy esperando el resultado del índice de Omega-3 que me hice la semana pasada. Ya lo pondré junto a otros marcadores interesantes.

Enhorabuena por el hilo.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (11 Dic 2021)

ajenuz dijo:


> Muy buenas, a mí también me estuvo saliendo muy alta la B12 durante un par de años que la estuve rastreando. No sé si tú le diste importancia o no. A mí los distintos internistas a los que fui no le dieron demasiada importancia además de que no tenían ni idea, la verdad. Es por ello que te dejo un artículo de un médico colombiano que es el que mejor explica esta "anomalia", por si fuera de tu interés:
> 
> Me salió altísima la Vitamina B12! - Dr. Juan David Aristizabal



Tener la B12 alta es peligroso. La última gilipollez del establishment médico farmacéutico. Ya sabéis, a reducirla comiendo verduritas, frutas y mucho pan y patatas.


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Tener la B12 alta es peligroso. La última gilipollez del establishment médico farmacéutico. Ya sabéis, a reducirla comiendo verduritas, frutas y mucho pan y patatas.



Ya, me quedó claro una vez que pude investigar -como con otras tantas cosas-, pero hasta que lo hice bien que la poca literatura médica que había al respecto relacionaba el tema con cáncer...


----------



## nief (11 Dic 2021)

ajenuz dijo:


> Ya, me quedó claro una vez que pude investigar -como con otras tantas cosas-, pero hasta que lo hice bien que la poca literatura médica que había al respecto relacionaba el tema con cáncer...




Lo mismo que la vitamina d

55 tengo ahora

Y primer anho en decadas q un catarro no pasa de 1 dia en casa abrigado

No mocos ni tuve q tomar nada 

No me lo creo


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Lo mismo que la vitamina d
> 
> 55 tengo ahora
> 
> ...



Yo también tengo 55 ng/ml, compañero. El viernes que viene vuelvo al vampiro a ver si ya supero la barrera de los 70.


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, nief, te tengo que dar las gracias porque este verano -cuando aún no estaba registrado en el foro- fue a ti al que leí sobre los índices aterogénicos y los distintos ratios, así como la explicación, más que certera, sobre el colesterol total como transportador de los triglicéridos y demás cuestiones.


----------



## nief (11 Dic 2021)

ajenuz dijo:


> Por cierto, nief, te tengo que dar las gracias porque este verano -cuando aún no estaba registrado en el foro- fue a ti al que leí sobre los índices aterogénicos y los distintos ratios, así como la explicación, más que certera, sobre el colesterol total como transportador de los triglicéridos y demás cuestiones.




Agradezco su comentario

Yo aprovechando q tengo q hacer los analisis cada 3 meses he probado a hacerlos variando la ultima hora de comer antes del analisis. Y asi confirmar el efecto de comer y los niveles de trigliceridos tras x horas

Como dije ayer ahora entiendo el beneficio brutal del ayuno intermitente. 

No es solo dar descanso de insulina sino tambien vaciar de trigliceridos 

Saludos


----------



## Gort (11 Dic 2021)

ajenuz dijo:


> Muy buenas, a mí también me estuvo saliendo muy alta la B12 durante un par de años que la estuve rastreando. No sé si tú le diste importancia o no. A mí los distintos internistas a los que fui no le dieron demasiada importancia además de que no tenían ni idea, la verdad. Es por ello que te dejo un artículo de un médico colombiano que es el que mejor explica esta "anomalia", por si fuera de tu interés:
> 
> Me salió altísima la Vitamina B12! - Dr. Juan David Aristizabal



¡Muchas gracias por el artículo. Muy interesante! El nivel que me dio de B12 fue 1200 pg/ml, bastante por debajo de los 2000 que señala el artículo como "hipercobalaminemia". En mi caso, la solución era fácil: dejar de suplementarme con ella, tal cual me indicó el médico que interpretó mi analítica. Llevo ya varias semanas de descanso. En abril veré si se ha normalizado o sigue alta. Tampoco me preocupa. Me preocuparía más la deficiencia de B12 o el azúcar elevado en sangre.


----------



## ajenuz (11 Dic 2021)

De nada, para servir. A mí me llegó a dar algo más de 1300 pg/ml, y en la última analítica, del pasado agosto, ya estaba en rango "correcto" después de dejar de suplementar. Ahora he vuelto a tomarla desde hace un par de semanas (450 mcg.) y la preocupación se ha disipado tras investigar un poco como dije. Como bien apunta, es el déficit lo que tendría que hacer saltar las alarmas. No obstante, en la analítica que me haré el viernes también tengo pedido este marcador, junto al ácido fólico, Mg, Ca y D3.


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues estos dias, que tenia el glucometro de mis padres en casa, me he hecho algunas pruebas de glucosa. Cientificamente para elaborar teorias y tener resultados hay que tener datos objetivos
> 
> 
> Asi que:
> ...





Me cito.

Valores de A1C = 5.4 (ha bajado de 5.5%) 

Pero es lo que me esperaba





Corresponde a un azucar en sangre de 115

Donde 5.5% corresponde a 120

En breve llegara el CGM y veremos que sale de ahi .

Calculo que estres sera un componente muy importante

El cafe tiene pinta de ser otro factor muy importante

He leido que hay gente que ha sido prediabetica y que les ha costado mucho bajar la a1c. Algun aporte ahi?


Ya me comentareis

Saludos.


----------



## juanforapor (14 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues a tenor de este tema de la glucosa en ayunas, estres, dormir, cetosis y demas me he comprado un CGM.
> 
> Como sabeis me gusta hacer las cosas basandome en datos asi que me he decidido por comprarme uno de abbot
> 
> ...



Hola, muy interesante todo lo que estás contando (como el hilo en general). Ya nos comentarás lo que te va bien para mantener la glucosa a raya. Yo también tengo problemas con los niveles, pero no me acaban de dar pastillas ni nada (no es que las quiera) y siempre me dicen lo del ejercicio y bajar un poco de peso, nada más. La prueba de la hemoglobina glicosilada )creo que se llama así) me sale bien pero muchas veces doy niveles por encima de 130 en ayunas y eso me preocupa.


----------



## nief (15 Dic 2021)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, muy interesante todo lo que estás contando (como el hilo en general). Ya nos comentarás lo que te va bien para mantener la glucosa a raya. Yo también tengo problemas con los niveles, pero no me acaban de dar pastillas ni nada (no es que las quiera) y siempre me dicen lo del ejercicio y bajar un poco de peso, nada más. La prueba de la hemoglobina glicosilada )creo que se llama así) me sale bien pero muchas veces doy niveles por encima de 130 en ayunas y eso me preocupa.




Sin haber hecho aun pruebas con el cgm, solo tengo el glucometro y uno va conociendo el cuerpo.

Estres la sube sin remedio
Pasear y relajararse + ejercicio la baja.
Pero me da que hacer ejercicio de mañana cuando tienes toda esa energia va a ser el camino (por ahora)
Me recomendaron otra cosa, vinagre de manzana.
La cafeina tambien la sube, sobretodo a primera hora

Y no dormir suficiente 7 o mas horas es, por lo que he leido, lo que evita que el cuerpo la controle. Al parecer, solo tras dormir mas de 7-8h, el cuerpo segrega una hormona (pancreas) que inhibe el glucagon para que genere glucosa (recordad que estoy en cetosis) pero esto tengo que testearlo si. a ver si me llega.

claramente en vacaciones (haciendo ejercicio) duermo mucho mejor, las pulsaciones nocturnas bajan muchisimo y el efecto por las mañanas no es tan acusado.

Ya es mas curiosidad cientifica que otra cosa, porque ahora mismo llevo 5 meses muy muy muy bien, tanto fisica como mentalmente. Creo que desde que tenia 17-18 no estaba asi de bien.

130 en ayunas es bastante si, yo solo he probado un par de veces a medir con el glucometro (tp tento tanto tiempo) pero la a1c es clara.

Tambien os dire que el reducir la cafeina me esta llevando un huevo de tiempo.

Pase de 3 cafes diarios (no cargados) en julio
A 2 te negros en septiembre y octubre
A 1 te negro en noviembre
A 1 te negro en diciembre minimo 1 o 2h despues de levantarme

Me gusta muchisimo pero me hace muucho efecto asi que tocara reducirlo mas y empezar con ejercicio por la mañana

Saludos.






Añado link que explica todo esto muy bien:









Why High Fasting Blood Glucose on Low Carb or Keto? – Diet Doctor


This past spring, after 18 months of great success on the keto diet, I tested my fasting blood sugar on my home glucose monitor for the first time in many months. The result shocked me. I had purchased the device, which also tests ketones, when I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes in the fall of 2015.




www.dietdoctor.com





El mes anterior medi la insulina y el indice homa-ir daba perfecto.

Destaco este parrafo:

CORTISOL
“Prolonged cortisol stimulation will raise blood glucose levels,” notes Dr. Jason Fung, who wrote an entire chapter on the stress hormone in his 2016 bestseller _The Obesity Code_.
8
In it he describes how cortisol, released from the adrenal glands, sends a message to the body to release glucose to prepare for a perceived threat, spurring gluconeogenesis in the liver. In prehistoric times, that surge of glucose energy was usually used up fighting or fleeing from the threat. But in current days, often that stress goes unreleased, the energy not used, which can lead to prolonged higher glucose levels (and higher insulin levels to try to bring it down.)



Y este otro es aun mejor:

STRESS

US nurse Kelley Pound, a low-carb diabetes educator who blogs at the site LowcarbRN, wore a continuous glucose monitor to see how various foods and stimuli impacted her blood glucose throughout the day. She discovered that even while eating low carb, it was stress that had the biggest impact on her readings, far more than any low-carb food. “My blood glucose will average 20-30 points higher on mornings where I have not gotten at least 7 hours of sleep,” said Pound, who decided to focus on stress reduction as a key part of diabetes management. “Working so hard to keep blood glucose controlled with diet, only to have it go haywire with stress, is defeating my goals.”


----------



## nief (15 Dic 2021)

Por cierto estaba revisando tambien, en una tabla, mis valores de hormonas tiroides (hipotiroidismo)

Y cada vez los valores de t4l y t3l son mas bajos:

T4L 
T3L 

Son los valores de cada 3 meses del 2021



Y sin embargo a cada trimestre que pasaba me encuentro mejor

Saludos.


----------



## juanforapor (15 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues a tenor de este tema de la glucosa en ayunas, estres, dormir, cetosis y demas me he comprado un CGM.
> 
> Como sabeis me gusta hacer las cosas basandome en datos asi que me he decidido por comprarme uno de abbot
> 
> ...





nief dijo:


> Sin haber hecho aun pruebas con el cgm, solo tengo el glucometro y uno va conociendo el cuerpo.
> 
> Estres la sube sin remedio
> Pasear y relajararse + ejercicio la baja.
> ...



Gracias por tu explicación. Creo que la falta de ejercicio es mi problema. No suelo tomar hidratos como
pan, dulces, harinas pero el azúcar me sale demasiado alto.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Dic 2021)

¿Qué opináis de los quesos?:



Dice este señor que es un veneno que mata mucho. Luego ves al de Fitness Revolucionario poniéndoles semáforos y al tal (doctor) Borja Bandera diciendo qué seis quesos son los más sanos.


----------



## nief (18 Dic 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los quesos?:
> 
> 
> 
> Dice este señor que es un veneno que mata mucho. Luego ves al de Fitness Revolucionario poniéndoles semáforos y al tal (doctor) Borja Bandera diciendo qué seis quesos son los más sanos.




Pues te lo explico yo.

Tiene razon en lo que dice de que el calcio se deposita en venas y en los ateroma de la gente que tiene las venas dañadas? 

SI


El calcio si no tomas vitamina k2 no se va a los huesos, tiene razon?

si

Por que pasa esto? no por comer mucho calcio (queso)

Pasa pero por otra razon. Por eso el calcium score test es tan importante para saber tu salud cardiovascular

El proceso real es el siguiente:


Si tomas muchos hidratos (y grasas tambien ojo, si comes mucho) tu cuerpo almacena ese exceso como trigliceridos en la sangre (en el colesterol) y si tu hdl es bajo y no gastas dichos trigliceridos .... pues estan ahi dando vueltas y se acaban oxidando (por eso el ayuno intermitente es tan tan bueno porque vacia el colesterol de la sangre de ellos) y al oxidarse pues acaban dañando las arterias y venas por dentro.

Al dañarse el cuerpo intenta repararlas y el calcio se utiliza para ello depositandose en dichas heridas... hasta que se atascan y obstruyen con el tiempo.


Fin del asunto y welcome to the 2020´s donde ya la ciencia ha avanzado un poco esta ultima decada (aunque esto del calcium score test ya se sabe desde hace decadas pero ahora se sabe la causa)

Saludos.


----------



## Cazarr (18 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pasa pero por otra razon. Por eso el calcium score test es tan importante para saber tu salud cardiovascular



Gracias por la explicación.

¿Esto es una prueba específica o te refieres al nivel de calcio en sangre de las analíticas cotidianas? 

Yo soy un adicto al queso, sobre todo al rulo de cabra y los quesos azules. Los manchegos, curados, etc. no los como apenas, pero los otros dos sí. Tengo entendido que el de cabra es de los "sanos", ignoro en qué categoría quedan los azul-mohosos.

En enero tengo una analítica. La última es de este verano, tenía el *colesterol total en 220 (el HDL en 55), y los triglicéridos en 65*. Me recetaron vitamina D porque tenía el calcio alto:


----------



## ajenuz (18 Dic 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Me recetaron vitamina D porque tenía el calcio alto:



¡Pero si la vitamina D hará que se absorba más calcio en el intestino! A no ser que se pretendiera corregir un exceso de PTH...


----------



## Cazarr (18 Dic 2021)

ajenuz dijo:


> ¡Pero si la vitamina D hará que se absorba más calcio en el intestino! A no ser que se pretendiera corregir un exceso de PTH...



Puede ser. La primera vez que me detectaron el calcio al límite pero tampoco sobrepasándolo fue hace cinco años. En una mezcla de hipocondría y curiosidad leí sobre el hiperparatiroidismo, porque en aquella época trabajaba bajo techo y nunca me daba el sol + sedentarismo.

Ya por entonces pensé ("autodiagnosticándome"




) que la descripción del hiperparatiroidismo podía explicar aquello. Creo que leí algo de PTH en los últimos informes, y por eso me recetó el hidroferol.

La cosa es que en cinco años el nivel de calcio se ha mantenido ahí, alto, pero bailando sobre el límite. Y tengo curiosidad por saber cuál es la causa de un desajuste así.


----------



## ajenuz (18 Dic 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Puede ser. La primera vez que me detectaron el calcio al límite pero tampoco sobrepasándolo fue hace cinco años. En una mezcla de hipocondría y curiosidad leí sobre el hiperparatiroidismo, porque en aquella época trabajaba bajo techo y nunca me daba el sol + sedentarismo.
> 
> Ya por entonces pensé ("autodiagnosticándome"
> 
> ...



Pues debería controlar los niveles de 25-OH-Vitamina D, PTH, Ca y demás...


----------



## nief (19 Dic 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación.
> 
> ¿Esto es una prueba específica o te refieres al nivel de calcio en sangre de las analíticas cotidianas?
> 
> ...



No no es ese valor

El cac se hace como un scaner es mas complejo

Lo ideal seria hacerso cada 10 anhos

Yo suplemento vit d pero tambien k2

Yo con el queso no tengo limites 

Mis valores de colesterol estan unos post mas atras


----------



## SU-152 (19 Dic 2021)

Mi aportación al hilo:

Debido a una lesión en abril, me puse con dieta Keto (cetogénica, recortando bastante los hidratos y azúcares, de los que comía bastante).

Pues muy poco cambio. Sabor ácido en la boca pero ninguna mejoría en cuanto a estética o rendimiento (soy una persona que hace bastante ejercicio desde hace mucho tiempo, pero no estoy ni mucho menos definido, empecé Keto también para ver si podía definir).

Al mes de empezar Keto me puse con ayuno intermitente. Ahí si noté algo. Energía más constante a lo largo del día, perder algo de grasilla...

Dejé la Keto porque no me hacía nada, el ayuno lo sigo haciendo de vez en cuando: nada demasiado exagerado, adelantar cena y retrasar desayuno, algo como un 15-9.


----------



## Cabrejas (23 Dic 2021)

SU-152 dijo:


> Mi aportación al hilo:
> 
> Debido a una lesión en abril, me puse con dieta Keto (cetogénica, recortando bastante los hidratos y azúcares, de los que comía bastante).
> 
> ...



La clave es déficit calorico. Olvídate de dietas milagros, keto, vegana, ayuno intermitente y demás modas...

Por supuesto que después entra la variedad y nutrientes que ingieres pero lo más importante si quieres perder grasa es esto y ser constante, no vas a perder todo lo que quieres en un par de meses.


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2021)

Cabrejas dijo:


> La clave es déficit calorico. Olvídate de dietas milagros, keto, vegana, ayuno intermitente y demás modas...
> 
> Por supuesto que después entra la variedad y nutrientes que ingieres pero lo más importante si quieres perder grasa es esto y ser constante, no vas a perder todo lo que quieres en un par de meses.




Ya empezamos de nuevo. Entro suelto una gilipollez standar en el hilo de las harinas.

Al ignore directo.


----------



## Gort (25 Dic 2021)

Para quien le pueda interesar:


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

Intento ser un trol "profesional" y elijo meticulosamente hilos con fantasmas que parlotean por no callar o con interés de engañar gente para su beneficio particular o con ansias de attention ware y contenido hueco, pero este hilo es de lo más asertivo que hay en el foro y realmente se merece mis respetos, ya que todos los que aportan lo hacen con mucho conocimiento y respeto hacia el resto de lectores.
Recurro a vuestros conocimientos, a ver si alguien me puede dar una idea de como convertir unidades de calorías en unidades de masa de grasa corporal.
Resumiendo quiero saber cuántas calorías se pueden conseguir con un kilogramos de grasa corporal, o dicho de otra forma, cuántas calorías genera quemar un kg de grasa corporal.
Muchas gracias a los que me puedan aportar sobre este tema un poco de luz, y aunque no lo sepan, se agradece vuestros aportes que son de utilidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## planta (27 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Intento ser un trol "profesional" y elijo meticulosamente hilos con fantasmas que parlotean por no callar o con interés de engañar gente para su beneficio particular o con ansias de attention ware y contenido hueco, pero este hilo es de lo más asertivo que hay en el foro y realmente se merece mis respetos, ya que todos los que aportan lo hacen con mucho conocimiento y respeto hacia el resto de lectores.
> Recurro a vuestros conocimientos, a ver si alguien me puede dar una idea de como convertir unidades de calorías en unidades de masa de grasa corporal.
> Resumiendo quiero saber cuántas calorías se pueden conseguir con un kilogramos de grasa corporal, o dicho de otra forma, cuántas calorías genera quemar un kg de grasa corporal.
> Muchas gracias a los que me puedan aportar sobre este tema un poco de luz, y aunque no lo sepan, se agradece vuestros aportes que son de utilidad.
> ...



aprox 9.000


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

planta dijo:


> aprox 9.000



Gracias por la información, había estimado unas 7500 pero veo que me quede corto.
O sea que un k de grasa te puede dar para sobrevivir unos 5 días en condiciones normales, sin que el organismo comience a fagocitar músculo. Me parece mucho. Alguien con 30 kilos de masa corporal de grasa realmente pisria sobrevivir 5 meses sin ingesta calorica?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## planta (27 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias por la información, había estimado unas 7500 pero veo que me quede corto.
> O sea que un k de grasa te puede dar para sobrevivir unos 5 días en condiciones normales, sin que el organismo comience a fagocitar músculo. Me parece mucho. Alguien con 30 kilos de masa corporal de grasa realmente pisria sobrevivir 5 meses sin ingesta calorica?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No soy experto en nada de esto pero me imagino que el cuerpo no tirará sólo de la grasa en momento de dificultad, porque también importa la circulación de la sangre para poner esa grasa en marcha (la zona abdominal tiene menos circulación de sangre, por eso esa grasa es "más resistente"). No creo que agote la grasa y luego pase al músculo, sino que serán procesos en paralelo.

_Una persona corriente podría *aguantar* de 3 a 5 días sin *beber* ni gota a temperatura normal y con una baja cantidad de ejercicio físico. Pero cuando se trata de suprimir la comida y alimentarse sólo de *agua*, se ha estimado que un ser humano podría vivir aproximadamente de 45 a 65 días. _


----------



## nief (27 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias por la información, había estimado unas 7500 pero veo que me quede corto.
> O sea que un k de grasa te puede dar para sobrevivir unos 5 días en condiciones normales, sin que el organismo comience a fagocitar músculo. Me parece mucho. Alguien con 30 kilos de masa corporal de grasa realmente pisria sobrevivir 5 meses sin ingesta calorica?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




No todas las celulas pueden vivir a base de grasa

Pero el cuerpo puede sintetizar azucar a partir de grasa

Pero a parte de energia el cuerpo tiene q reponer celulas muertas

De hecho a los 2 dias entra en autofagia donde se come a si mismo empezando por los desechos y celulas viejas


----------



## OBDC (27 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> No todas las celulas pueden vivir a base de grasa
> 
> Pero el cuerpo puede sintetizar azucar a partir de grasa
> 
> ...



Esta claro, hablaba en una hipótesis ideal, sin ausencia de ningún otro elemento necesario para mantener el equilibrio saludable.
Muchas gracias por la información.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias por la información, había estimado unas 7500 pero veo que me quede corto.
> O sea que un k de grasa te puede dar para sobrevivir unos 5 días en condiciones normales, sin que el organismo comience a fagocitar músculo. Me parece mucho. Alguien con 30 kilos de masa corporal de grasa realmente pisria sobrevivir 5 meses sin ingesta calorica?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Se pierde un kilo de grasa por cada 3 o 4 días sin comer, aproximadamente. Entonces, entre 90 y 120 días, te has comido tus 30 kilos de grasa, pero creo que el cuerpo colapsa antes de consumir tu ultimo gramos de grasa, no creo que se pueda vivir con cero grasa en el cuerpo.

Tengo entendido que un tipo hizo un ayuno de un año. Pero con suplementos de vitaminas y minerales. Yo lo único que uso es sal, para no deshidratarme.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Se pierde un kilo de grasa por cada 3 o 4 días sin comer, aproximadamente. Entonces, entre 90 y 120 días, te has comido tus 30 kilos de grasa, pero creo que el cuerpo colapsa antes de consumir tu ultimo gramos de grasa, no creo que se pueda vivir con cero grasa en el cuerpo.
> 
> Tengo entendido que un tipo hizo un ayuno de un año. Pero con suplementos de vitaminas y minerales. Yo lo único que uso es sal, para no deshidratarme.



Muy bien, un hombre adulto consume entre 1800 a 2200 calorías diarias en actividades normales, por lo que estamos en 3/4 días unas 7500 calorías por kilo de promedio más o menos, según el individuo.
Obviamente no solo se necesitan grasas, se necesitarían minerales y vitaminas para mantenerse saludable, pero me refiero exclusivamente al consumo de calorías, lo demás lo doy por bueno en esta situación ideal. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Dic 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2495396/pdf/postmedj00315-0056.pdf

El enlace al artículo de pubmed sobre Angus Barbieri, el hombre que estuvo 382 días sin comer


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Pues estos dias, que tenia el glucometro de mis padres en casa, me he hecho algunas pruebas de glucosa. Cientificamente para elaborar teorias y tener resultados hay que tener datos objetivos
> 
> 
> Asi que:
> ...



Glicosilada 4,7 mas exactamente es una media de 85.

Para dar esa media hay que estar muchas horas por debajo.


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2021)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Glicosilada 4,7 mas exactamente es una media de 85.
> 
> Para dar esa media hay que estar muchas horas por debajo.



Correcto. Por eso mi post de efecto amanecer + no dormir + stress

Tras hacer prueba de cetosis tras levantarme (tira orina y nada de hidratos o en ayunas ) prueba de glucosa y ya andaba por 95. Un te y se pone en 115.

Imaginate lo que puede ser no estar en keto + dormir bien o poco + stress + cafe con desayuno dulce.

Como estaran la mayoria de glicosadas de la gente.

Como nota, mi madre lleva 2 años en low carb y tiene la glicosada en 5.7 (70 años)


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Dic 2021)

nief dijo:


> Correcto. Por eso mi post de efecto amanecer + no dormir + stress
> 
> Tras hacer prueba de cetosis tras levantarme (tira orina y nada de hidratos o en ayunas ) prueba de glucosa y ya andaba por 95. Un te y se pone en 115.
> 
> ...



Casi todo el mundo esta por encima de 5,5 y bastantes por encima de 6.

Tengo un familiar 57 años y con obesidad, que ya salto de 6,5 y ya va con la pastillita.

En otros post he hablado de mi sobrino diabetico tipo I.
Lleva ya 4 años desde que debuto, y me hizo caso desde el minuto cero.

Casi todas las glico por debajo de 6 que para un tipo I es Syfy. No es raro que alguna de por debajo de 5,5 depende de la epoca del año. Alimentacion primal que es una paleo laxa, y no hace ayunos pero algunos dias se salta una comida y mete mucha grasa en su dieta.

Tambien en otro post puse el resultado de la unica glico que me he hecho hara un año. 

Me dio el famoso 4,7 pero claro con mi curro de mucha actividad fisica y solo como una vez al dia son horas que estare por debajo de 80 para dar esa media de 85, y con la cetosis dandolo todo.


----------



## piru (3 Ene 2022)

Es necesario endulzar el yogur?


----------



## Cabrejas (3 Ene 2022)

Fruta... no es endulzar pero darle otro sabor con un cucharada de avena por ejemplo.


----------



## Hemosvenido (3 Ene 2022)

Qué tal el kéfir? Lo recomendáis?


----------



## nief (3 Ene 2022)

Aceite de oliva virgen extra


----------



## pocmoko (4 Ene 2022)

si tomas fruta, un poco de fruta trozeada, 
o si no, un poco de miel, con menos de media cucharadita alcanza.
También vale la achicoria soluble Leroux, no se si te gustará el sabor, pero endulzar, endulza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (4 Ene 2022)

Si aguanta el tirón, pronto descubrirá que cosas sorprendentes le saben dulces (zanahorias, cebollas, el propio yogur...)
Pero para eso tiene que reacondicionar el paladar, lo que significa procurar evitar el sabor dulce y los endulzantes.

Pero vamos, que si va a ser endulzante o mandar la dieta a tomar por culo, un poco de stevia no te va a sacar de cetosis (como no sea que en realidad lo estás haciendo de culo, y la stevia es la gota que colma el vaso)


----------



## nief (4 Ene 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> si tomas fruta, un poco de fruta trozeada,
> o si no, un poco de miel, con menos de media cucharadita alcanza.
> También vale la achicoria soluble Leroux, no se si te gustará el sabor, pero endulzar, endulza.



Em que pregunta no quiere salir de cetosis. Todo esto no sirve

Un edulcorante sirve. Sacarina o el que sea


----------



## Timekiller (4 Ene 2022)

Toma el yogur natural y fresco, tal cual. En poco te tiempo te acostumbras y lo encuentras bueno, sin necesidad de azucar, edulcorantes y otros extras.
Lo mismo me pasó con las fresas. Las comía con nata azucarada. Me parecía imposible pero enseguida me acostumbré a comerlas sin nata, o bien con nata fresca sin azucarar.
Así disfrutas del sabor auténtico del yogur o de las fresas.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (7 Ene 2022)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.


Hoy me apetece arrimar el ascua a mi sardina.

Primero, para perder peso debes de saber tu BMR y para saberlo tienes esta página.




__





BMR Calculator


This free BMR calculator estimates basal metabolic rate based on well-known formulas. Also, learn more about variables that affect BMR.




www.calculator.net





Segundo, necesitas una báscula para pesar los alimentos que te vas a comer.

Tercero necesitas una Excel
Con las calorías que contienen todos los alimentos que normalmente comes.
Con los desgloses de cada una de las comidas y su proporción en gramos.

Cuarto, y los más importante orden, voluntad y solo comer los que tienes en la tabla de comidas del día.
=========================================================
BMR Máximo
1.659 1.991


Desayuno Gramos Calorías 
Lacón/ jamón hervido 471,29 

Comida Gramos Calorías 
Sopa de guisantes con alubias 367 480,97 
Sopa de guisantes con alubias 98 128,43 
Merluza congelada al microondas 170 176,47 
Melón 156 56,16 
Nueces 11 78,76 
Anacardo 0 0,00 

Cena Gramos Calorías 
Manzana 130 67,60 
Plátano / Banana 99 88,11 
Naranja roja / sanguina 175 87,50 
Anacardo 10 60,40 



Diferencia diferencia
1.695,70 -36,70 295,30

Aquí el desayuno, ¡anda la ostia!, ¡si tienen pan!.

Lacón/ jamón hervido 
Producto unidades totales unidad de medida resultado calorias
Pan de masa madre 84,7 gr 254,10
Lacón/ jamón hervido 102 gr 129,54
Café 200 gr 0,00
Aceite de oliva / aceituna 5 gr/ 1 cucharada postre 43,65
Sal 1 gr 0,00
Soja/avena 100 gr 44,00



Aquí una receta tirando para mi mercancía.
=========================================================
Producto unidades totales unidad de medida resultado calorías 
Puré de patatas 30 gr 22,20 sopa de lechuga
Caldo de gallina (Avecrem) 15 gr 1'5 pastillas 28,50 
Lechuga 200 gr 30,00 
Cebolla 70 gr 28,00 
Ajo 10 gr/ 2 dientes 14,90 
Soja/avena 50 gr 22,00 
Aceite de oliva / aceituna 50 gr 436,50 
Tomate 125 gr 22,50 
Agua 450 gr 0,00 
Agua 200 gr 0,00 


Suma Total 550 523,90 
Calorías por gramo 0,952545455 


Freír cebolla y ajo al micro durante 3 minutos
Añadir tomate y 4 minutos más
Añadir lechuga y 5 minutos más
Remover todo y 3 minutos más
Echar en un recipiente de triturado o de batidora
Echar pastilla de Caldo de gallina (Avecrem), añadir la soja y 450 gr de agua
Batir hasta quedar hecho un puré sin grumos
Volcar a una cazuela y añadir 200gr de agua
Poner en el fuego hasta que hierva
Cuando este hirviendo se saca del fuego y se le añade el puré de patatas y remover y dejar descansar 2 minutos y volver a remover
Servir caliente. Antes de que se enfrié.

Se puede hacer para varios días y calentar en el microondas sin problemas, además de que es vegano total si el caldo de carne se sustituye por uno de verduras
=========================================================








@@@@@
Pues eso, un saludo a todos

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 8322


----------



## piru (8 Ene 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...



Joder qué cruz! A estas alturas de la película contando calorías. Veamos la cena propuesta:

Cena Gramos Calorías 
Manzana 130 67,60 
Plátano / Banana 99 88,11 
Naranja roja / sanguina 175 87,50 
Anacardo 10 60,40 

Un chute de azucares cojonudo, mayoritariamente fructosa, para que el hígado no pare hasta el "fuagras" final.

Señor llévame pronto:


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (8 Ene 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...




Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Querido compañero “ @piru “, a ti te parece que 303’61 kilocalorías es una cena de la muerte, sobre todo cenando a las 20:00 horas (vivo en Francia) y acostándote normalmente sobre las 24:00 horas y levantándome sobre las 05:00 horas.

Soy señora, mido 1’90 de altura, peso 80 kilo y tengo “treitantos”, estoy bastante musculada por 20 minutos diarios de ejercicio muscular (pesas ligeras), hay días que por trabajo ando más de 15 kilómetros, antes andaba bastante más por trabajo, pero como mínimo ando sobre 10 kilómetros diarios.

Una dieta que cuenta calorías es la ideal, esclava, pero ideal, llevo practicando la dieta en mi casa a base de contar calorías y algo de trabajo “activo” y estamos musculosos, fuertes, atléticos y sin pasar hambre y de esto ya van 22 años y la única que está engordando actualmente es mi hija que come para tres, en mi casa se pone para todos las misma comida, pero no la misma cantidad en el plato, mi marido es el que recibe la parte del león a pesar de ser más bajito que una servidora, la naturaleza es muy perra y hace distinción entre hombres y mujeres, ¿se podrá denuncia a la madre naturaleza por machista?.

No existen alimentos no saludables, lo que existe son ingestas excesivas e inapropiadas.

Si eres de cenar tarde, sobre la 23:00 horas, y te vas a la cama unos minutos después de cenar, ya si eso mejor una sopita de verduras de sobre de 83 kilocalorías y listo papeles, calientas el cuerpo y no haces trabajar mucho al organismo.

Recuerda que una dieta es equilibrada si se adecua al tiempo de actividades.

He visto ingestas de más de 900 kilocalorías a las 24:00 horas, pero es que esas personas que lo hacían trabajaban de noche.

Pero bueno, en esto de las dietas es como las religiones, cada cual tiene la suya.

Pero como decía Grande Covián, “la comida que no engorda es la que se queda en el plato”, para todo lo demás esta la fe.

@@@@@
Pues eso, un saludo a todos

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 8322


----------



## El buho pensante (8 Ene 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...



En muchos temas cientificos estas al día de las estafas pero me parece que en este campo te han engañado completamente. 

Busca los estudios cientificos serios sobre los carbohidratos, azúcares, grasas y colesterol y su relación con la obesidad y la diabetes. Te va a sorprender descubrir que la piramide nutricional es una estafa de la industria agroalimentaria para que la gente consuma cereales y otros productos refinados azúcarados que tienen el menor coste, con lo que sacan los mayores margenes de beneficio.

Y por otro lado son productos de bajo valor nutricional que acaban llevando a un incremento de diversas enfermedades de la sociedad moderna para regocijo de la industria farmaceutica (sí, ellos de nuevo estan ahi también), que lo palia con pastillas y medicamentos de uso crónico (insulina, estatinas,...).

Un saludo


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

Qué opináis?









Experto llama al queso "el veneno más delicioso": ¿Es bueno o malo para la salud?


El especialista explicó que el queso es un producto en estado de putrefacción.




www-mundosano-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## saddhu (9 Ene 2022)

Queso artesano de leche cruda manda!!
Salud y biota para el body!!!


----------



## nief (9 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué opináis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran aporte de fuentes

Sin comentarios


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Gran aporte de fuentes
> 
> Sin comentarios



No entiendo qué quieres decir.

Aquí otro artículo contra el queso.









Por qué el queso dejó de ser mi amigo inseparable - BBC News Mundo


El queso es una de las delicias que más se consumen en todo el mundo. Para muchos, una vida sin él es impensable. El periodista de la BBC Tim Samuels se declara un adicto y por eso investigó lo que dicen los expertos en nutrición sobre su consumo.




www-bbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir.
> 
> Aquí otro artículo contra el queso.
> 
> ...



Asumo que se refiere al naturópata y sus declaraciones apoyadas en sus cojones morenos.

Si vas a decir algo como "el queso es un veneno, porque contiene proteínas en proceso de putrefacción", no estaría de más que lo refrendaras con alguna clase de estudio científico.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Ene 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> 
> ...



No, para eso lo que necesitas es vivir en una cámara metabólica y sujeto a calorimetría indirecta constante.

Esa fórmula que usted enlaza no es más que una burda aproximación que no tiene en cuenta el efecto de la dieta (en general, el efecto del estado hormonal) en el BMR. Lo cual es un problema, porque el BMR no es NI POR ASOMO una cantidad constante.

De hecho, es una cantidad que, en general, tiende concienzuda y cansinamente a evolucionar hasta quedarse ligeramente por debajo de la ingesta calórica, por aquello de que el cuerpo no es gilipollas y lo que busca es no morirse de hambre.



> Segundo, necesitas una báscula para pesar los alimentos que te vas a comer.



Ningún animal pesa sus alimentos, y en general (hay excepciones) no comen hasta la obesidad mórbida. Un sistema endocrino que funcione NO PRECISA báscula, sólo escuchar a la sensación de saciedad.



> Tercero necesitas una Excel
> Con las calorías que contienen todos los alimentos que normalmente comes.
> Con los desgloses de cada una de las comidas y su proporción en gramos.



Una hoja excel que te da MEDIAS de las calorías que contienen los alimentos cuando se QUEMAN EN CONDICIONES DE LABORATORIO, y que no tiene en cuenta ni la fluctuación de los alimentos concretos que ingieres respecto a la media, ni el efecto que sobre su contenido energético pueda ejercer la preparación, ni el rendimiento de absorción de su sistema digestivo, ni el hecho de que parte de esa energía saldrá por el otro extremo incólume (si bien francamente desmejorada).

Por ese procedimiento, lo que se logra es tener una idea somera del MÁXIMO DE ENERGÍA que contienen los alimentos, por lo que mantener un ligero déficit (tan cacareado para supuestamente "engañar" al metabolismo) es cuestión de chiripa.



> Cuarto, y los más importante orden, voluntad y solo comer los que tienes en la tabla de comidas del día.



Lo malo de la voluntad es que tiene varios millones de años menos que el hambre. La voluntad es cosa del neocórtex, el hambre es cosa de la amígdala. Y sucede que existen 10 VECES MÁS conexiones ascendentes (del cerebro primitivo al moderno) que descendentes (del cerebro moderno al primitivo), así que cuando la voluntad dice que no se come aunque haya hambre, el instinto contesta "eso será mientras yo diga, y luego ya veremos".

En última instancia, enfrentar la voluntad con el hambre no es muy diferente a enfrentarla con la necesidad de respirar (si bien en otra escala temporal): usted puede tener una voluntad de hierro, que en algún momento su sistema autónomo puentea al cerebro y hace lo que toca. Podrá aguantar la respiración 5 minutos (si es campeona de apnea), pero antes o después respirará aunque no quiera. Y podrá aguantar el hambre durante semanas, e incluso meses, pero llegado un punto la voluntad SIEMPRE pierde.

MORALEJA: celebro la suerte que ha tenido de implementar un método y haber sido capaz de mantener la salud y la línea, pero sospecho que el método y los resultados son meramente correlativos. O, si lo prefiere, algo hace usted que funciona, pero apostaría a que lo de contar calorías NO es.
Como mínimo, el sistema supone un sobreesfuerzo totalmente innecesario.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (10 Ene 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, para eso lo que necesitas es vivir en una cámara metabólica y sujeto a calorimetría indirecta constante.
> 
> Esa fórmula que usted enlaza no es más que una burda aproximación que no tiene en cuenta el efecto de la dieta (en general, el efecto del estado hormonal) en el BMR. Lo cual es un problema, porque el BMR no es NI POR ASOMO una cantidad constante.
> 
> ...




Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Querido compañero “ @Smiling Jack “ en eso le tengo que dar la razón, ya lo dijo un rabino hace más de 2.000 años a sus apóstoles, “la voluntad puede parecer fuerte, pero la carne es débil” o algo así.

Y si, también es cierto que en mi familia funciona, pero cada familia tienen metabolismos diferentes y costumbre de comer diferentes, la verdad que eso de voy a ir al “GIM” este año todos los días solo aguanta los primero 15 días del año, aunque haya gente que si asiste todos los días del año.

@@@@@
Pues eso, un saludo a todos

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.
Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.

8322


----------



## nief (10 Ene 2022)

No se yo prefiero algo mantenible en el tiempo

Algo que me permita a mi decidir si como o no

Que pueda tener vida social

Excels. Solo comer unas frutas un batido y pollo o pavo... quq quieres q te diga. No me motiva


Prefiero comer una vez al dia low carb o keto( sin procesados haciendo yo la comida) y no pasar hambre el resto del dia 

Porque con esa dieta q propone yo me muero de hambre, asco y de tristeza


----------



## nief (10 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir.
> 
> Aquí otro artículo contra el queso.
> 
> ...




Quiero decir q entre eso y que la bruja lola diga q el queso es satanas pues hay la misma diferencia


----------



## nief (12 Ene 2022)

Viene a decir que a mas orexina mas alerta

Que cosas hacen estar mas alerta?

Ejercicio
Cafe
algunas drogas
No comer, mientras tengamos glucagon en sangre -> osea keto...

La coña es que la insulina hace el efecto contrario. Mira tu que acabo de descubrir lo que me pasaba.

El video es una mina de info

En fin

Saludos.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (15 Ene 2022)

[TIKTOK]natalia mieres on TikTok


[TIKTOK]natalia mieres on TikTok

Bill.


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Ene 2022)

Cómo ha cambiado la alimentación en EEUU desde 1800


En este blog he publicado varios posts con datos sobre cómo ha cambiado la dieta durante las últimas décadas en varios países: en España , ...




loquedicelacienciaparadelgazar.blogspot.com






_Los elementos no procesados de la dieta del siglo XIX (grasas animales, productos lácteos enteros, verduras frescas y frutas frescas) fueron reemplazados progresivamente por elementos más procesados, incluidos los aceites de semillas, el sirope de maíz alto en fructosa y los aperitivos y comidas listas para comer. Los datos no respaldan el ampliamente difundido aumento de la grasa saturada animal durante los primeros 60 años del siglo XX . Más bien las grasas poliinsaturadas y las grasas parcialmente hidrogenadas de los aceites vegetales reemplazaron progresivamente a la manteca de cerdo, la mantequilla y otras grasas de origen animal. A lo largo del siglo XX, el aumento de las tasas de obesidad, diabetes, enfermedades cardíacas y cáncer se asoció con un consumo estable de grasas saturadas. 

*Sin embargo, los grandes aumentos en el consumo de azúcar y carbohidratos refinados y los aumentos más modestos en las calorías totales hacen que los carbohidratos refinados y las calorías totales sean fa*_*ctores más probables que las grasas saturadas en la patogénesis de las enfermedades no transmisibles"*.


----------



## nief (17 Ene 2022)

Hola

Pues este mediodia he activado el cgm de librestyle

Valores glucosa entre 71 y 85 de media
Sin comer desde ayer.

Detalles que he visto

Sube a 110 con ejercicio. Unos burpees y sentadillas para bajar a 90 a la hora Y a 71 a las 2h

Seran 14 dias asi que os ire contando


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2022)

Si se os ocurren casos que querais q pruebe me decis


----------



## Timekiller (18 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si se os ocurren casos que querais q pruebe me decis



Puedes probar el efecto de la canela o del suplemento de melón amargo.
También si el almidón resistente realmente no sube la glucosa en sangre.
Es muy interesante esto del FreeStyle. Yo espero poder probarlo más adelante.


----------



## Panko21 (18 Ene 2022)

Pues yo llevo pasado desde octubre, con mi mujer de baja y dos niños me dura el compromiso 2 días


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Puedes probar el efecto de la canela o del suplemento de melón amargo.
> También si el almidón resistente realmente no sube la glucosa en sangre.
> Es muy interesante esto del FreeStyle. Yo espero poder probarlo más adelante.



Que es almidon resistebte? Arroz frio o patatas frias? 

Hoy pruebo arroz recien hecho y manhana frio

Lo que he visto es q ejercicio moderado sube la glucosa momentaneamente bastante. Recuerdo q estoy en keto

Edulcorantes tampoco la suben

Lentejas de verdad con su grasa y demás ( eran pocas) tampoco suben nada


----------



## lost_77 (18 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si se os ocurren casos que querais q pruebe me decis



Prueba berberina


----------



## Punzante (18 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si se os ocurren casos que querais q pruebe me decis



Gracias por la información y el ofrecimiento.
Podías probar hacer ejercicio en ayunas y tras haber comido, a ver la variación de las glucemias en ambas situaciones.


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2022)

Punzante dijo:


> Gracias por la información y el ofrecimiento.
> Podías probar hacer ejercicio en ayunas y tras haber comido, a ver la variación de las glucemias en ambas situaciones.




En ayunas lo hice ayer

Sube de 96 a 120 y luego esta horas mas bajo

Ahora he cenado arroz con pollo

De 100 a 150 en 30 min





En el pico 100 sentadillas y 10 burpees

Bajada inmediata. En 15 min 114



Calculo q la bajada rapida es porque la insulina funciona. Lo cual me alegro pues 2 anhos ya en low carb keto


A la media hora exacta del pico 95

Lo hare a la hora del pico - 118

Y lo hare a la hora y media


Pero vamos en media h 95 ya esta estupendo


----------



## nief (18 Ene 2022)

lost_77 dijo:


> Prueba berberina



No se que es eso


----------



## lost_77 (18 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> No se que es eso











11 Remarkable Health Benefits of Berberine


Berberine is one of the few supplements that has actually been shown in clinical trials to work as well as prescription drugs. This herbally-derived natural compound can reduce inflammation, lower your blood sugar levels, improve your gut health, and help protect your heart. Studies suggest it...




perfectketo.com





Se le atribuyen varias propiedades, entre ellas bajar la glucemia


----------



## nief (19 Ene 2022)

Hoy he ido a correr.

Partia de 100 al empezar a correr. km 0
Al km 1 se puso a 149
Al km 2 bajo a 105 y ahi se mantuvo hasta el final

Curioso.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hoy he ido a correr.
> 
> Partia de 100 al empezar a correr. km 0
> Al km 1 se puso a 149
> ...



Como límites mides?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## nief (19 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como límites mides?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Como? No te entiendo


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Como? No te entiendo



Perdón, el corrector....
Como haces las mediciones?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Timekiller (19 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Que es almidon resistebte? Arroz frio o patatas frias?
> 
> Hoy pruebo arroz recien hecho y manhana frio
> 
> ...



El almidón resistente no se asimila, no debería subir la glucosa en sangre, sino que funciona como prebiótico en el intestino grueso.

Aquí por ejemplo se explica:
Almidón resistente: por qué enfriar los carbohidratos es bueno para ti y para tu dieta

Básicamente se trata de recalentar almidón. Yo no lo he probado así sino que a veces tomo fécula de patata Santiveri en ayunas.

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia con el FreeStyle.


----------



## nief (19 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Perdón, el corrector....
> Como haces las mediciones?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Lo puse arriba. 

Llevo desde lunes un cgm. Medidor glucosa continuo. El de librestyle

Son 14 dias

Asi que ahi estamos investigando


----------



## OBDC (19 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Lo puse arriba.
> 
> Llevo desde lunes un cgm. Medidor glucosa continuo. El de librestyle
> 
> ...



Interesante, sería útil un aparatejo de esos en el organismo monitorizando de forma continua. 
Gracias por responder.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## nief (20 Ene 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Puedes probar el efecto de la canela o del suplemento de melón amargo.
> También si el almidón resistente realmente no sube la glucosa en sangre.
> Es muy interesante esto del FreeStyle. Yo espero poder probarlo más adelante.



Hola

He probado arroz frio o almidon resistente

Resultado. 

En vez de subir tan rapido la subida ha sido mas lenta. Doble de tiempo. 

No he comido tanto asi que el pico no ha sido tan elevado pero elevado

De 90 a 125 con 1/3 cantidad y en el doble debtiempo. 1hora


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Siempre saludaba, aunque un poco borde, pero saludaba. QEPD.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## McNulty (21 Ene 2022)

Esta última semana estoy empezando una minidefinición (que no se hasta donde la pararé), tras el volumen que he hecho desde el septiembre pasado, comiendo de todo sin mirar calorías y sucio. He quitado todos los procesados del trigo, grasas saturadas, bebidas gaseosas, lácteos y todos los azúcares refinados.
Hago dos comidas solamente.
La primera: tortilla con lonchas de pavo + aceitunas. Pieza de fruta.
La segunda: carne o pescado + patatas + huevo + 1 tomato natural. Un vaso grande de gazpachu. Pieza de fruta.
La fruta la acompaño de gelatina sin apenas azúcar.

No soy paleofanboy, de hecho he defendido comer harinas, pero he de admitir que funciona. En una sola semana he bajado casi 3kg. Por si le sirve a alguien. Tema de energías estoy igual o mejor que antes, cago mucho mejor y menos gases. Nada de mal humor, dependencia ni cosas por el estilo que he leído aquí.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (22 Ene 2022)

Yo probé a tomar este estilo de vida hace unos años y fue un cambio radical, sin duda funciona.


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2022)

Buenos dias a todos,

Otras 2 pruebas.

Ayer a mediodia me comi, solamente, un pincho de tortilla (cutre de bar) con agua a eso de las 17h (sin comer nada desde dia anterior a las 22h).

Resultado pico inmediato de glucosa. De 90 a 135 en 20 minutos.

Hoy rodaballo con patatas panaderas, su bacon, bien regado de godello al horno. Tras media hora ni se habia movido de entre 90-110. A los 40 min me fui a pasear y no he notado ninguna subida mas.

Es lo que sale del cgm. Se ve que la patata ben regada de aceite al horno con bacon y vino va bien 

No me encaja, esperaba un subidon hoy y apenas nada ayer y ha sido totalmente al reves.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (23 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Otras 2 pruebas.
> 
> ...



La patata al horno, estaba muy hecha o tirando a cruda?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## nief (23 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La patata al horno, estaba muy hecha o tirando a cruda?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pues normal ni muy hecha ni poco hecha


----------



## OBDC (23 Ene 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pues normal ni muy hecha ni poco hecha











En defensa de las patatas: cómo afecta el almidón resistente de las patatas a la microbiota intestinal


Las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por el Dr. Thomas Schmidt, de la Universidad de Michigan, contradicen la mala reputación de la patata debido a los beneficios que el almidón resistente reporta a la microbiota intestinal.




www.gutmicrobiotaforhealth.com













¿Qué es el almidón resistente? ¿Se puede recalentar después de enfriar? — Ramón Zelada - coach de salud integral


El almidón resistente es la porción del almidón que “resiste” a la digestión; es decir, los seres humanos no tenemos la capacidad (enzimas) de digerirlo y absorberlo pero sí nuestra microbiota.




www.google.com





La amilosa, al comer la patata cocida deja de ser un almidón resistente, por eso te preguntaba. Si la patata es cruda o poco cocida, al comerlas no debería de generar picos de insulina como si es cocida.

La tortilla te pareció más saludable por el huevo, pero la patata en una tortilla es una bomba.

Muy interesante el aporte que haces, se agradece.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Direct (28 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En defensa de las patatas: cómo afecta el almidón resistente de las patatas a la microbiota intestinal
> 
> 
> Las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por el Dr. Thomas Schmidt, de la Universidad de Michigan, contradicen la mala reputación de la patata debido a los beneficios que el almidón resistente reporta a la microbiota intestinal.
> ...



Explica eso de la tortilla


----------



## OBDC (29 Ene 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Explica eso de la tortilla



En el segundo enlace que puse tienes la explicación de que ocurre con la patata al cocinarla, cuanto más cocida más se asimilan sus almidones porque dejan de ser resistentes.
En el caso del compañero que estábamos comentando probablemente la tortilla estuviera más cocida que las patatas horno del acompañamiento y por eso es probable el resultado de los valores registrados.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (30 Ene 2022)

Los relojes Garmin incorporan un medidor de glucosa en sangre


La compañía Garmin incorpora un sistema medidor de glucosa en sangre no invasivo en sus relojes inteligentes




www.tododisca.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (31 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Los relojes Garmin incorporan un medidor de glucosa en sangre
> 
> 
> La compañía Garmin incorpora un sistema medidor de glucosa en sangre no invasivo en sus relojes inteligentes
> ...



No, qué va.

Los relojes Garmin incorporan la POSIBILIDAD de CONECTARSE a un medidor continuo de glucosa que ya tienes que llevar puesto (Dexcom) y mostrarte los resultados en el reloj. Medidor de glucosa que básicamente llevas clavado en el brazo, o sea que lo de no invasivo...

Lo de la medición de glucosa no invasiva, que meten en el mismo artículo para hacerte creer lo que no es, es algo que está todavía en veremos, y que en cualquier caso tarda 60 segundos en tomar una serie de mediciones no invasivas (ECG y pulsioximetría, básicamente) y extrapolar la glucosa a partir de procesos de IA (redes neuronales y machine learning).


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esta última semana estoy empezando una minidefinición (que no se hasta donde la pararé), tras el volumen que he hecho desde el septiembre pasado, comiendo de todo sin mirar calorías y sucio. He quitado todos los procesados del trigo, grasas saturadas, bebidas gaseosas, lácteos y todos los azúcares refinados.
> Hago dos comidas solamente.
> La primera: tortilla con lonchas de pavo + aceitunas. Pieza de fruta.
> La segunda: carne o pescado + patatas + huevo + 1 tomato natural. Un vaso grande de gazpachu. Pieza de fruta.
> ...



No entro tanto ultimamente al hilo y me encuentro post como este.

He saltado de linea de tiempo o algo

Pd. Si no quitas las grasas saturadas lo bordas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Joder qué cruz! A estas alturas de la película contando calorías. Veamos la cena propuesta:
> 
> Cena Gramos Calorías
> Manzana 130 67,60
> ...



Cuando hacen estas idioteces de meterle al cuerpo tanta fructosa de una sentada a diario, evidentemente tienen que contar calorias.

Lo que no saben es que indirectamente lo que estan contando son azucares.

Si no cogen la calculadora ese trozo de pan de casi 100 gr que sera harina refinada, a poco que te descuides se convierte en 200 gr porque es adictivo el cabron.

Para compensar el mono de pan se mete tres piezas de fruta por la noche.

La batalla de siempre que siempre se pierde con los años porque la resistencia a la insulina suele ser peor con la edad.

Le tocara ir rebajando calorias para ganar peso a lo largo del tiempo, como digo es una guerra perdida.


----------



## McNulty (6 Feb 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No entro tanto ultimamente al hilo y me encuentro post como este.
> 
> He saltado de linea de tiempo o algo
> 
> Pd. Si no quitas las grasas saturadas lo bordas.



Casi 8 kg perdidos ya.


----------



## Karlos Smith (6 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Casi 8 kg perdidos ya.



Pero de cuanto tonelaje/altura partias?


----------



## McNulty (6 Feb 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero de cuanto tonelaje/altura partias?



Estaba en volumen y ahora estoy definiendo.

87kg(comiendo de todo) a 80kg con 1.80m. Creía q me iba a costar más de 3 semanas la verdad. Habré perdido algo de masa muscular también pero conservo las formas en general.


----------



## Cicciolino (7 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Casi 8 kg perdidos ya.





McNulty dijo:


> Estaba en volumen y ahora estoy definiendo.
> 
> 87kg(comiendo de todo) a 80kg con 1.80m. Creía q me iba a costar más de 3 semanas la verdad. Habré perdido algo de masa muscular también pero conservo las formas en general.



Menos de 90 kg se considera anemia, a no ser que tengas 12 años.

80 kg, ¡pufff!, eso ya es cosa seria, se te está yendo de las manos, vas camino de caer en las garras del runnerismo. Veo que las políticas charitarias de Timo Puch están haciendo estragos por la charquita. Definiendo (¿el qué?) en febrero..., vete al Prollecto Onvre o algo, te pueden halludar...

DEP en IMC = normiepeso. ¿Te has hecho gordito de las harinas?, ¿te has divorciao?, ¿o es que te clarea ya el cartón? Explícate.

Te saco más de 25 kg, eso son como tres o cuatro categorías en boxeo; «_citius, altius, fortius_», así no se puede, es abusar... 

Al final te voy a tener que acabar metiendo en el icnorín...

Oye, ahora que caigo, no serás uno de esos loritos filósofos que tiene MAMARRAXIO..., ¿no?


----------



## McNulty (7 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Menos de 90 kg se considera anemia, a no ser que tengas 12 años.
> 
> 80 kg, ¡pufff!, eso ya es cosa seria, se te está yendo de las manos, vas camino de caer en las garras del runnerismo. Veo que las políticas charitarias de Timo Puch están haciendo estragos por la charquita. Definiendo (¿el qué?) en febrero..., vete al Prollecto Onvre o algo, te pueden halludar...
> 
> ...



105kg? Que mides 1.90?

Tenía que definir de todas formas. Pero oye una vez que te acostumbras a comer no procesado, la verdad es que te engancha. Beneficios Paco:

Tienes que tirar mucho menos la basura, todos los procesados vienen en paquetes de plástico, y se te llena cada 3 días.
Cagas muchísimo mejor.
0 gases.
No tienes que cocinar tanto como antes.
Es una dieta que da igual que no te gusten las verduras, la puedes hacer sin ellas 

Cuando el puto Ximo quite el nazipass volveré al gym y me haré mi cheat meal semanal.


----------



## nief (7 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues este mediodia he activado el cgm de librestyle
> 
> ...




Por lo que he podido investigar que el azucar suba al hacer ejercicio es un sintoma de adaptacion a consumo de grasaa. Tu cuerpo fabrica azucar cuando lo necesita (gluconeogenesis) pero no necesita consumirlo apenas al hacer ejercicio.

saludos


----------



## Gort (7 Feb 2022)

Bueno, hace un par de años que dí con este magnífico hilo y cambié poco a poco hábitos (aunque nunca fui de comer pan y harinas), no para perder peso, que no lo necesito, sino por calibrar al máximo mi salud de cara a la vejez. El resultado ha sido (está siendo) la experiencia más gratificante de mi vida, teniendo más energía y vitalidad ahora, con 53 años que con 43, y sin dolores ni achaques y habiendo mejorado sustancialmente mi sueño nocturno y mi estabilidad emocional, estando de buen humor y tranquila en general.

Básicamente, tengo un estilo nutricional LCHF (bajo en hidratos y alto en grasa) y ésta es mi dieta diaria actual:

-A las 7:30 am: una taza de café con un cacito de proteína+aminoácidos esenciales. Cápsula de trans-resveratrol con nicotinamida, quercetina y piperina.

-A las 10 am: un puñado de arándanos frescos y un trozo de queso parmesano maduro (solo leche, cuajo y sal). Un puñado de almendras crudas peladas. Un par de perlas de aceite de ajo puro y 1 cápsula de spermidina.

-A las 13:30-14 horas: Lomo grande de salmón con mantequilla y con brócoli o un buen corte con mucha grasa de ternera de alta calidad y brócoli o huevos revueltos con bacon con coles de Bruselas o plato de lentejas o una gran ensalada (lechuga, aguacate, tomate, pimiento rojo, pepino, aceitunas negras sin hueso, huevo cocido, salmón o atún en AOVE). Todo ello acompañado de un buen puñado de nueces. Café descafeinado con nata y cacito de colágeno. Una onza de cacao 100%.
Suplemento diariamente con vitamina D3 (2200 ui), vitamina C (1000 mg), NAD y ácido hialurónico (120 mg).

-A las 21:30: taza de caldo casero de huesos de jamón + cacito de colágeno. 2 perlas de aceite de ajo puro y 1 cápsula de spermidina.

Al principio, hice ayuno intermitente y me sentó muy bien, pero perdía demasiado peso y tampoco quería estar en el chasis así que no lo llevo a rajatabla, pero algún que otro día no tomo nada más desde el mediodía hasta la mañana siguiente. Básicamente si tomo algo a la hora de la cena procuro no hacer trabajar al páncreas generando subidón de insulina. Por ejemplo, tomo caldo de huesos; si tengo mucho hambre acompaño con un trozo de chorizo curado (carne, ajo, sal y pimentón). De hecho, sigo esta máxima de no generar grandes subidones de glucosa/insulina a lo largo de todo el día.

Finalmente, desterré casi por completo el arroz y las patatas de mi menú semanal. Apenas lo he notado aunque soy fan de los cachelos.

Un día a la semana, sábado por la tarde, me tomo una copa de cava brut o champán brut con un coulant de chocolate de calidad, pero eso es todo lo que me desvío del plan.

Me encuentro genial, con mucha energía y sin picos de hambre, comiendo con buen apetito al mediodía. Es curioso cómo no siento hambre hasta el mismo momento de sentarme a la mesa. Voy al baño con total regularidad y no tengo ningún problema en este sentido aunque al principio sí que me alarmó no hacer de vientre en varios días. Ahora ya no me pasa.

Cuento todo esto por si a alguien le es de ayuda.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Feb 2022)

He visto unos cuantos vídeos donde también le echan la culpa de los problemas metabólicos a los aceites vegetales, por los omega 6, que se oxidan rápido y son más inestables. Dicen que son mucho mejor las grasas saturadas que son mas estables, sobre al calentarse para cocinar.

Aguien tiene experiencia en el tema?


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> He visto unos cuantos vídeos donde también le echan la culpa de los problemas metabólicos a los aceites vegetales, por los omega 6, que se oxidan rápido y son más inestables. Dicen que son mucho mejor las grasas saturadas que son mas estables, sobre al calentarse para cocinar.
> 
> Aguien tiene experiencia en el tema?



En general, todos los ácidos grasos de la familia del omega 3 son inestables y se oxidan con facilidad, por lo que hay que procurar consumirlos de las fuentes más frescas y estables posibles.

El problema de los aceites vegetales y el omega-6 es otro: tiene que existir un equilibrio razonable entre el consumo de omega 3 y omega 6, puesto que ambos son necesarios y cumplen una función en la regulación de los procesos inflamatorios, y los aceites de semillas tienden a ser muy ricos en omega-6

Grosso modo, el omega-3 es antiinflamatorio, y el omega-6 es inflamatorio (o más concretamente facilita los procesos inflamatorios).

La inflamación es un mecanismo inmune NECESARIO en su justa medida, por lo que no se trata de suprimir el consumo de omega-6, pero si está muy descompensado respecto al de omega 3, lo que logramos es un estado de inflamación subclínica perpetua que es perjudicial para un chorro de cosas (básicamente, tienes al sistema inmune siempre en pie de guerra, lo que detrae recursos de otros sistemas).

El aceite de girasol, por ejemplo, es como un 75% en peso omega-6. Mantener una proporción razonable (4 a 1 o menos) omega 6-omega 3 es prácticamente imposible si resulta que las tres cuartas partes del principal aporte graso de tu dieta es omega 6.

Del mismo modo, la carne de ganadería industrial tiende a tener hasta 20 veces más omega-6 que omega-3.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En general, todos los ácidos grasos de la familia del omega 3 son inestables y se oxidan con facilidad, por lo que hay que procurar consumirlos de las fuentes más frescas y estables posibles.
> 
> El problema de los aceites vegetales y el omega-6 es otro: tiene que existir un equilibrio razonable entre el consumo de omega 3 y omega 6, puesto que ambos son necesarios y cumplen una función en la regulación de los procesos inflamatorios, y los aceites de semillas tienden a ser muy ricos en omega-6
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Hace tiempo que llevo haciendo una dieta con el minimo azucar y carbohidratos posible, aunque no de manera hiperestricta. Me puse a mirar las etiquetas de ingredientes y descubrí con horror que las patatas fritas y las salchichas que como alguna vez, llevan aceite de girasol. Arggg.

Qué se puede comer para minimizar el omega-6?


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Feb 2022)

Carne de pasto y pescado, y para freír, mejor aceite de oliva que de girasol, y mejor grasa animal que las dos anteriores.

También la mantequilla y la grasa de coco van mejor que el aceite de girasol.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Carne de pasto y pescado, y para freír, mejor aceite de oliva que de girasol, y mejor grasa animal que las dos anteriores.
> 
> También la mantequilla y la grasa de coco van mejor que el aceite de girasol.



Y nada de productos procesados, supongo que la mayoría los hacen con aceites vegetales. Y de comer fuera de casa, mal también pues a saber qué aceites usan en los restaurantes.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Y nada de productos procesados, supongo que la mayoría los hacen con aceites vegetales. Y de comer fuera de casa, mal también pues a saber qué aceites usan en los restaurantes.



Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno, como decía mi madre (y resulta que he descubierto hace poco que la frase original es de Voltaire).

Procurar evitar un exceso de omega-6, y compensar un poco complementando omega-3 es la estrategia. Como te pongas en plan talibán al final no hay Dios que aguante y acabas mandándolo todo a la mierda.

Si vas a un restaurante un par de veces al mes, eso tampoco te va a matar, lo importante es lo que haces a diario.


----------



## nief (10 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> He visto unos cuantos vídeos donde también le echan la culpa de los problemas metabólicos a los aceites vegetales, por los omega 6, que se oxidan rápido y son más inestables. Dicen que son mucho mejor las grasas saturadas que son mas estables, sobre al calentarse para cocinar.
> 
> Aguien tiene experiencia en el tema?



Si

De hecho el orden de prioridad de cosas danhinas seria

Aceites vegetales ( que no sea coco o oliva virgen extra)
Fructosa
Azucares



Si las grasas vegetales, de los ultraprocesados, son de lo peor si


----------



## ajenuz (10 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En general, todos los ácidos grasos de la familia del omega 3 son inestables y se oxidan con facilidad, por lo que hay que procurar consumirlos de las fuentes más frescas y estables posibles.
> 
> El problema de los aceites vegetales y el omega-6 es otro: tiene que existir un equilibrio razonable entre el consumo de omega 3 y omega 6, puesto que ambos son necesarios y cumplen una función en la regulación de los procesos inflamatorios, y los aceites de semillas tienden a ser muy ricos en omega-6
> 
> ...



Magníficamente explicado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

En los países donde pasan hambre, la población está delgada . 

Los más gordos son los mexicanos que tienen acceso a la comida barata y no son capaces de resistir estar comiendo todo el día.


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En los países donde pasan hambre, la población está delgada .
> 
> Los más gordos son los mexicanos que tienen acceso a la comida barata y no son capaces de resistir estar comiendo todo el día.



eres un fenomeno, profundizando en el tema y dando datos buenos como debe ser

pasar hambre = delgado

comida barata , fast food a punta pala= gordo


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Feb 2022)

La clave principal, aunque hay otros factores , es cierto, es la insulina 


Como det. alimentos que todos sabemos, disparan los niveles de insulina y no solamente el temido pico de insulina,

Mantener niveles elevados y "estables" durante mucho tiempo de glucosa en sangre y tener al pancreas segregando constantemente insulina es una bomba de relojeria y no solo porque vas a engordar ( la insulina es puro anabolismo y " guardar" para despues) sino por el desajuste hormonal y endocrino que producen las subidas y bajadas y niveles elevados


Siendo un poco inteligente y viendo con que se alimenta a los patos para pornerles el higado graso a reventar , maiz principalmente ademas de otros cereales a punta pala se `puede uno dar cuenta de lo que ahce comer alimentos que eleven mucho los niveles de insulina, cuando el maiz y los cerales apenas tienen grasa...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> eres un fenomeno, profundizando en el tema y dando datos buenos como debe ser
> 
> pasar hambre = delgado
> 
> comida barata , fast food a punta pala= gordo



no se sabrá lo que pasa en los cuerpos dependiendo de lo que se coma después de miles de generaciones ???? 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , sin contar generaciones pasadas , hay de todo . Miles de millones de personas no han probado la carne en su vida , muchos en la India por razones morales y religiosas y el resto porque comer carne es un lujo no se pueden pagar. 
Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que tanta gente come tanta carne gracias a los métodos de cría intensiva, los mataderos y los camiones frigoríficos. 


Unos cuantos cientos de millones sólo comen arroz y otros cereales como mijo, trigo maíz .. y poco más . 

Los pueblos pesqueros de los países africanos sólo comen pescado , por no hablar de los esquimales que nunca prueban los vegetales ni las frutas.

Luego están los maniáticos que sólo comen un alimento que les gusta . Conozco una chica que su base de alimentación son patatas fritas de bolsa , y ni está gorda ni tiene problemas de salud. 

Veganos y anoréxicos tienen su antítesis en gordos y ansiosos por la comida . Habría que valorar cual de los dos grupos tiene más problemas de salud.


----------



## nief (17 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> La clave principal, aunque hay otros factores , es cierto, es la insulina
> 
> 
> Como det. alimentos que todos sabemos, disparan los niveles de insulina y no solamente el temido pico de insulina,
> ...




Esto se solventa con ayuno intermitente o con no desayunar nada dulce ya te tiras desde las 22h hasta la hora de comer sin apenas insulina en sangre.

Eso implica nada de azucar con el cafe  

Puedes desayunar pero no bolleria / bomba de azucar. Con esto ya te aseguras una vida sana con respecto a la insulina.

Aque le des duro en la comida y la cena (si estas sano claro)

Saludos

p.d. imposible para la mayoria claro esta


----------



## derepen (19 Feb 2022)

Puede interesar:









¿Opiniones sobre la dieta del doctor Steven Gundry?


Es el mismo Steven Gundry que publicó un artículo diciendo que las vacunas son ponzoña. Algunos dicen que es un magufo que solo quiere vender a precio de oro sus suplementos nutricionales, a otros les gusta y dicen que les funciona. ¿Qué opinión tienen los burbujos? Copio y pego dos opniniones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juanforapor (19 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si
> 
> De hecho el orden de prioridad de cosas danhinas seria
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias por tus aportaciones en el tema de la glucosa. Pero por lo que veo, la fructosa la incluyes como perjudicial. Entonces tomar 2 piezas de fruta (naranja, manzana) al día, estaría dentro de lo no recomendable??


----------



## WEKurtz (19 Feb 2022)

Quien quiera adelgazar, que se pase a frutas, verduras y algunas proteinas, pasando de grasas, azúcar e hidratos. NO HAY MÁS. Comprobado en primera persona, se adelgaza con facilidad. Eso sí, nada de autoengaños... xDD


----------



## nief (20 Feb 2022)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tus aportaciones en el tema de la glucosa. Pero por lo que veo, la fructosa la incluyes como perjudicial. Entonces tomar 2 piezas de fruta (naranja, manzana) al día, estaría dentro de lo no recomendable??



Usemos el sentido comun y en mi opinion

Si fructosa se metaboliza en el higado y genera grasa y sube tension

No la recomendaria a quien tenga barriga prominente o higado graso o hipertension

La fruta en si es la forma mas sana de tomar fructosa

Pero hay cantidades enormes de fructosa en otras cosas

2 piezas no serian problema


Pero en el azucar de mesa si hay fructosa. Justo la mitad del peso

30 gramos de azucar tienen 15 de fructosa ya que el azucar normales mitad glucosa y mitad fructosa

Sin embargo las patatas o arroz son todo glucosa. Mucha. Pero solo glucosa

Otras fuentes? 

Zumos
Alimentos ultraprocesados


----------



## OhaU (20 Feb 2022)

¿Algún entendido recomienda la tagatosa?


----------



## Direct (21 Feb 2022)

OhaU dijo:


> ¿Algún entendido recomienda la tagatosa?



Para que la necesitas??


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Para que la necesitas??



Una búsqueda rápida revela que es otro edulcorante artificial más, otra metadona.

Tendría que indagar a ver cómo de buena o de mala es comparada con otros edulcorantes, pero vamos, que no deja de ser una mierda que sabe dulce para el que no se las apaña para cortar por lo sano.

Además se obtiene mediante procesado químico de la lactosa, con lo que a saber en realidad qué coño te estás metiendo, o cuáles serán sus efectos a largo plazo.

¿Queréis comer dulce? Dejaros de comer mierdas, aguantad el tirón unos meses, y veréis si vuestras papilas no se readaptan y empiezan a percibir el dulzor de cosas que ni imagináis.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una búsqueda rápida revela que es otro edulcorante artificial más, otra metadona.
> 
> Tendría que indagar a ver cómo de buena o de mala es comparada con otros edulcorantes, pero vamos, que no deja de ser una mierda que sabe dulce para el que no se las apaña para cortar por lo sano.
> 
> ...



Yo tras unos cuantos años de 0 dulces, la fruta ni la soporto de lo empalagosa que se me hace. Más allá de higos o algo por el estilo, sólo de pensar en un melón se me quitan las ganas de comer fruta


----------



## mmmarisa (21 Feb 2022)

Tampoco es cuestión de comer grasas, si no proteina pura a partir de las 3/4 de la tarde. Pan con Harinas integrales mejor. Legumbres 2 veces semana. Patata 2 veces. Arroz 2, y pasta 1. No repetir el plato. Endulzar con miel solo en desayuno. Cenar poco, sólo proteína, sobre las 8 de tarde/noche. Y desayunar támbien a las 8 pero de la mañana. En ayunas se puede tomar un vaso de agua natural y cápsula de jenjibre


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Feb 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Tampoco es cuestión de comer grasas, si no proteina pura a partir de las 3/4 de la tarde. Pan con Harinas integrales mejor. Legumbres 2 veces semana. Patata 2 veces. Arroz 2, y pasta 1. No repetir el plato. Endulzar con miel solo en desayuno. Cenar poco, sólo proteína, sobre las 8 de tarde/noche. Y desayunar támbien a las 8 pero de la mañana. En ayunas se puede tomar un vaso de agua natural y cápsula de jenjibre



¿Tampoco es cuestión de comer grasas? ¿Y por qué no?


----------



## nief (21 Feb 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Tampoco es cuestión de comer grasas, si no proteina pura a partir de las 3/4 de la tarde. Pan con Harinas integrales mejor. Legumbres 2 veces semana. Patata 2 veces. Arroz 2, y pasta 1. No repetir el plato. Endulzar con miel solo en desayuno. Cenar poco, sólo proteína, sobre las 8 de tarde/noche. Y desayunar támbien a las 8 pero de la mañana. En ayunas se puede tomar un vaso de agua natural y cápsula de jenjibre



Y claro. Te mueres de hambre....

No comemos grasa pero si patatas y arroz

Y para desayunar miel que es mas sana....


----------



## mmmarisa (21 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Y claro. Te mueres de hambre....
> 
> No comemos grasa pero si patatas y arroz
> 
> Y para desayunar miel que es mas sana....



Yo no he dicho nada de grasa. Pero la dieta Atkins es veneno puro


----------



## elpesetilla (21 Feb 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada de grasa. Pero la dieta Atkins es veneno puro



La miel es puro cuento,y mas lanq te venden en el super,,

Los posibles beneficios de la miel se vienen abajo cuando te enteras de que el azucar y la miel elevan el azucar en sangre de forma casi identica


----------



## mmmarisa (21 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> La miel es puro cuento,y mas lanq te venden en el super,,
> 
> Los posibles beneficios de la miel se vienen abajo cuando te enteras de que el azucar y la miel elevan el azucar en sangre de forma casi identica



Pues no tomes nada


----------



## qbit (21 Feb 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> La miel es puro cuento,y mas lanq te venden en el super,,
> 
> Los posibles beneficios de la miel se vienen abajo cuando te enteras de que el azucar y la miel elevan el azucar en sangre de forma casi identica



Sí. Estoy cogiendo bastante manía a la miel. A todas. Alimento sobrevalorado que es casi todo azúcar, empalagoso a más no poder.


----------



## podemita medio (21 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sí. Estoy cogiendo bastante manía a la miel. A todas. Alimento sobrevalorado que es casi todo azúcar, empalagoso a más no poder.



Además, hay un documental por ahí en youtube que explica que la mayoría de miel está adulterada, le añaden azucar para que esté más viscosa y hacerla más barata.


----------



## qbit (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada de grasa. Pero la dieta Atkins es veneno puro



¿Por qué?¿En qué basa su afirmación?


----------



## mmmarisa (22 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Por qué?¿En qué basa su afirmación?



Por experiencia propia. Igual que la dieta keto. Dukan. Etc Ninguna basada solo en proteínas y grasas es sana. Se adelgaza muy rápido pero hay que tomar suplementos de vitaminas, también hay efecto rebote. Primero se pierden líquidos y a la semana se estanca, el cuerpo es sabio y guarda reservas.. La que he puesto yo por aquí es más saludable. Comer de todo, menos azúcar, solo 1 cucharadita de miel en desayuno a las 8 de la mañana por ejemplo. La proteica solo la aconsejo 4 días al mes durante 3 meses si hay sobrepeso, porque hay que engañar al metabolismo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Por experiencia propia. Igual que la dieta keto. Dukan. Etc Ninguna basada solo en proteínas y grasas es sana. Se adelgaza muy rápido pero hay que tomar suplementos de vitaminas, también hay efecto rebote. Primero se pierden líquidos y a la semana se estanca, el cuerpo es sabio y guarda reservas.. La que he puesto yo por aquí es más saludable. Comer de todo, menos azúcar, solo 1 cucharadita de miel en desayuno a las 8 de la mañana por ejemplo. La proteica solo la aconsejo 4 días al mes durante 3 meses si hay sobrepeso, porque hay que engañar al metabolismo.



Diría que n=1 no es un grupo de estudio muy significativo.

Si tiene que tomar suplementos de vitaminas con una dieta rica en grasas y proteínas es que NO ESTÁ COMIENDO LO QUE DEBE, concretamente, CASQUERÍA.

Y si a la semana de hacer una dieta cetogénica se estanca, es que no está haciendo una dieta cetogénica.

El cuerpo es sabio y, siempre que las señales hormonales lo permitan, no va a guardar reservas cuando ya tiene más que de sobra. Considere que 5 kilos de grasa suponen *reservas para tres semanas sin probar bocado*.

EDIT: al metabolismo no hay que "engañarlo", sólo hay que darle las señales adecuadas.

Carbohidratos, fruta dulce, azúcares ->aprovecha y acumula grasa para el invierno
Grasa y proteína, ayuno -> es el momento de tirar de las reservas que acumulaste en verano


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...




Enhorabuena, has descubierto el grial, el deporte.

Dices alguna que otra tontería como que la teoría del balance energético no es correcta pero bastante bien para un novato.

Si quieres aprender mas visita foros de fitness, calistenia o culturismo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, has descubierto el grial, el deporte.
> 
> Dices alguna que otra tontería como que la teoría del balance energético no es correcta pero bastante bien para un novato.
> 
> Si quieres aprender mas visita foros de fitness, calistenia o culturismo.



Nope

El deporte es un segundón comparado con una dieta baja en hidratos de carbono, o con el ayuno (que es el verdadero grial).
La teoría del balance energético...

Dígame ¿De qué sirve exactamente saber que si entra menos de lo que sale adelgazas cuando NO CONTROLAS EL 70% DE LO QUE SALE y EN EL MEJOR DE LOS CASOS TIENES UN POBRE CONTROL DE LO QUE ENTRA?

El balance energético no es un MÉTODO para adelgazar, no es más que la DESCRIPCIÓN CONTABLE desde un punto de vista energético.

La pregunta del millón es CÓMO lograr un déficit energético sostenido y sostenible.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Nope
> 
> El deporte es un segundón comparado con una dieta baja en hidratos de carbono, o con el ayuno (que es el verdadero grial).
> La teoría del balance energético...
> ...



Es muy facil y lo que tu describes lo hacen miles de personas para controlar subidas y bajadas de grasa y subidas y bajadas de peso. Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto, no tiene nada que ver con demonizar los hidratos.

Lo primero que debes de calcular es tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias. Hay formulas para eso bastante exactas, aunque exacto exacto no hay nada, la manera de averiguarlo es el prueba y error.

Una vez sabes eso te compras una bascula de cocina y pesas todo lo que comas durante el dia. En unos pocos dias ya sabras hacerlo a ojo y no te hara falta, pero al principio es util. Hay programas y apps que te calculan esto.

Una vez sabes lo que comes y tus kcal de mantenimiento, restas o subes un 20%. Asi es como lo hace todo el mundo que entiende un poco, no tiene ningun misterio.


----------



## podemita medio (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es muy facil y lo que tu describes lo hacen miles de personas para controlar subidas y bajadas de grasa y subidas y bajadas de peso. Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto, no tiene nada que ver con demonizar los hidratos.
> 
> Lo primero que debes de calcular es tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias. Hay formulas pero eso bastante exactas, aunque exacto exacto no hay nada, la manera de averiguarlo es el prueba y error.
> 
> ...



Es tan fácil que cada vez tenemos más gente obesa y diabética. Facilísimo.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Es tan fácil que cada vez tenemos más gente obesa y diabética. Facilísimo.



Fácil no, sencillo si.

Lo que hay es mucho ignorante y gente que se deja llevar por el marketing y las dietas extremas.

Además de que cada vez nos meten mas mierda en la comida


----------



## nief (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es muy facil y lo que tu describes lo hacen miles de personas para controlar subidas y bajadas de grasa y subidas y bajadas de peso. Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto, no tiene nada que ver con demonizar los hidratos.
> 
> Lo primero que debes de calcular es tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias. Hay formulas para eso bastante exactas, aunque exacto exacto no hay nada, la manera de averiguarlo es el prueba y error.
> 
> ...




Si tienes que calcular lo que comes vs lo que gastas -> eso no es mantenible en el tiempo y algo esta mal ahi.

Por que? porque es un coñazo vivir asi.

El dia que dejes de hacerlo ... a parte no es natural.

Lo suyo es:

Evitar alimentos que incitan al cuerpo a ahorrar. Si a ahorrar. Que es ahorrar?

Gastar menos (bajando temperatura o bajandote las ganas de hacer nada. Os suena?)
Obligandote a comer mas. Como? pues eres capaz de no comer 1 comida sin desfallecer? 1 dia? 3 dias? no? pues ahi lo tienes.


Por otro lado mantener un tono muscular normal/sano. Como? con ejercicio. Para eso es el ejercicio para mantener el musculo no para gastar lo que comes.

Comer alimentos que sacien y contengan todo tipo de nutrientes para el cuerpo y que van en consonancia con como funciona un humano hormonalmente.

Resumen:

Low carb / keto / ayuno intermitente

No comer ultraprocesados

Algo de ejercicio de todo tipo.

Asi de sencillo

Estara usted:

Sano, con energia, no tendra un hambre desmedida y no tendra que andar contando calorias sino comiendo cuando tenga usted hambre.
Amen de notar rejuvenecimiento

saludos


----------



## nief (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Una vez sabes lo que comes y tus kcal de mantenimiento, restas o subes un 20%. Asi es como lo hace todo el mundo que entiende un poco, no tiene ningun misterio.



Y luego al no ser mantenible en el tiempo acaban como acaban


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Y luego al no ser mantenible en el tiempo acaban como acaban



Pero como no va ser mantenible si es lo mas mantenible y practico que existe, si esto lo hace cualquier competidor de cualquier deporte, especialmente gente que necesita controlar su fisico como competidores de culturismo y fitness, gente que necesita salir seca a tarima en x fecha.

No es dificil hacer las cuentas ni se calcula cada dia. Se calcula una vez y se extrapola a todos los dias. Te diseñas una dieta ajustada a tus necesidades y una vez has hecho los calculos se acabo, no tienes que estar calculando nada porque ya lo has hecho.

Por ejemplo si yo se que cada dia tengo que comer 160 gr de proteina, me faltan 30 gr y me apetece saltarme la "dieta". Pues ya se que me tengo que cenar un filete, o huevos, o leche, o garbanzos, o un batido de protes, o crema de queso, o crema de cacahuete o lo que me de la real gana. Da igual lo que comas siempre que lo ajustes dentro de tus macros y no sea mierda industrial.


----------



## nief (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero como no va ser mantenible si es lo mas mantenible y practico que existe, si esto lo hace cualquier competidor de cualquier deporte, especialmente gente que necesita controlar su fisico como competidores de culturismo y fitness, gente que necesita salir seca a tarima en x fecha.
> 
> No es dificil hacer las cuentas ni se calcula cada dia. Se calcula una vez y se extrapola a todos los dias. Te diseñas una dieta ajustada a tus necesidades y una vez has hecho los calculos se acabo, no tienes que estar calculando nada porque ya lo has hecho.
> 
> Por ejemplo si yo se que cada dia tengo que comer 160 gr de proteina, me faltan 30 gr y me apetece saltarme la "dieta". Pues ya se que me tengo que cenar un filete, o huevos, o leche, o garbanzos, o un batido de protes, o crema de queso, o crema de cacahuete o lo que me de la real gana. Da igual lo que comas siempre que lo ajustes dentro de tus macros y no sea mierda industrial.



Por eso es lo que hace la mayoria


----------



## nief (22 Feb 2022)

A ver.

No digo que multiples estrategias no sirvan para lo mismo.

Pero una cosa es cierta.

Si quieres bajar de peso y tu dieta era alta en hidratos de carbono... y tras años y años (el mayor % de gente ) lo normal es que el problema sea:

Dieta con siempre, y repito siempre, hidratos de carbono por encima de 100g al dia y 3 comidas al dia con hidratos implica que siempre hay insulina en sangre.

Insulina -> hormona que engorda e impide que el cuerpo consuma grasas. Y aqui esta la clave. si esto no cambia por muy poco que comas no adelgazas.

Como saber si tienes este problema? pues no comas hidratos 2 dias (bien porque no comas o bien porque no comes hidratos -> keto, dunkan lo que quieras). Si tu energia se desploma y te sientes un miserable que no puede ni moverse ni pensar -> bingo

Tu cuerpo no puede consumir grasas.

Si tu idea no es ir a keto y seguir haciendo lo que hacias lo importante es pasar un periodo de 2 semanas donde tu cuerpo debe readaptarase para poder consumir grasas (cuando bajes la ingesta o hagas ayuno intermitente o lo que sea que hagas y que el asunto funcione. )


Y eso solo hay 1 forma de hacerlo.

2-3 semanas sin hidratos de carbono para reducir insulina y permitir que el cuerpo se adapte.

No hay mas. Sin este cambio el cuerpo no puede consumir grasas. si tu comes menos el cuerpo tendra menos azucar pero no gasta la grasa.

Tendras hambre y seras un miserable.
Haras ejercicio y tendras muucha mas hambre y sera insoportable no comer.
Hasta que llega un momento que no puedes mas (normal las hormonas te lo impiden) y comes y no haces ejercicio.


Mientras que una vez adaptado puedes irte a correr en ayunas de 36h y sin problema aguantar hasta las 72h sin decaimiento mental y fisico y sin comerte una vaca al terminar.

Es dificil de plantearselo al ppio pero señores somos ya muchos en el foro que comenamos que una vez llegados a este punto uno puede no comer y no tener problema alguno.

Y comer muchisimo tambien sin problema alguno


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Por eso es lo que hace la mayoria



No, la mayoria no hace eso, la mayoria no tiene ni puta idea de nada y se guia por intuiciones y sensaciones. Dicen "yo como mucho y no engordo" y no comen una mierda. O dicen "yo apenas como y no bajo kg", y comen alimentos ultracaloricos y entre horas. Por eso no consiguen nada.

Lo que yo explico es lo que hace la gente seria que se toma esto en serio.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> No digo que multiples estrategias no sirvan para lo mismo.
> 
> ...



No, la insulina NO engorda, quitate eso de la cabeza. Lo que engorda es el superavit calorico.

Dices que tu dieta es alta en hidratos de carbono. Como sabes eso si ni siquera has medido objetivamente lo que comes durante una semana?

Y repito los hidratos no engordan, lo que engorda es tener un superavit calorico. Yo puedo perder peso comiendo donuts si me da la gana.

Claro que el cuerpo puede consumir grasas, pero para eso necesitas hacer DEPORTE, gastar kcal, aumentar tu metabolismo basal. Lo que no puedes pretender es perder grasa estando todo el dia sentado y cortando los hidratos de carbono.

Para empezar cortar los hidratos sin llevar un seguimiento estricto de la dieta me parece una locura. Te digo desde ya que estas en un deficit calorico 100% seguro, por eso la sensacion de cansancio, que se suma a la sensacion de falta de azucar. Alomejor consigues reducir el % graso si, pero vas a estar por debajo de tu peso, con poca masa muscular y vas a tener efecto rebote cuando vuelvas a la normalidad, recuperando lo que has perdido y un poco mas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Lo curioso de esta tonta discusión es que ambos tenéis razón, solo que os ofuscais tanto con vuestra argumentación que no os dais cuenta que uno habla del teórico y otro de la práctica sostenible para conseguir formalizar el teórico.
Y lo teórico es imprescindible, pero la tecnología de como conseguirlo siempre es lo más costoso de desarrollar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## mmmarisa (22 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Diría que n=1 no es un grupo de estudio muy significativo.
> 
> Si tiene que tomar suplementos de vitaminas con una dieta rica en grasas y proteínas es que NO ESTÁ COMIENDO LO QUE DEBE, concretamente, CASQUERÍA.
> 
> ...



Ya me cuentas si haciendo toda esa dieta si vas cara al aire, por eso he nombrado el suplemento vitamínico, que yo personalmente he tomado Supradin activo porque hasta dejé de tener la mestruacion en algunos meses y en cuanto tomé ya vino. Se necesitan frutas y verduras, algo de azúcar, porque si no se tienen hasta pesadillas con comida y trastornos metabólicos y hasta cognitivos, qué lo digo por experiencia. Y yo comiendo así como dije anteriormente he bajado hasta 22 kilos en 4 meses. De 82 kilos antes a 60 kilos ahora desde septiembre 2021


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo curioso de esta tonta discusión es que ambos tenéis razón, solo que os ofuscais tanto con vuestra argumentación que no os dais cuenta que uno habla del teórico y otro de la práctica sostenible para conseguir formalizar el teórico.
> Y lo teórico es imprescindible, pero la tecnología de como conseguirlo siempre es lo más costoso de desarrollar.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Que teorico ni que niño muerto.

No se de donde habeis sacado esa idea de que la insulina engorda, es la mayor gilipollez que he leido.

Segun vuestra logica, si le producimos un pico de insulina a un niño africano cada cuatro horas para que siempre tenga insulina en sangre, ese niño va a engordar, no? Joder habeis solucionado el hambre en el mundo cabrones


----------



## podemita medio (22 Feb 2022)

No os enfadéis con Noyo, es el tonto medio que sólo se cree las fuentes oficiales (gubernamentales). La nuestra es una teoría alternativa aún no aceptada por toda la comunidad médica. Dejemos que gente como Noyo cuente calorías, vaya de listo, y cuando tenga diabetes tipo 2, que lo inflen a insulina que es lo que acepta la medicina oficial.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Que teorico ni que niño muerto.
> 
> No se de donde habeis sacado esa idea de que la insulina engorda, es la mayor gilipollez que he leido.
> 
> Segun vuestra logica, si le producimos un pico de insulina a un niño africano cada cuatro horas para que siempre tenga insulina en sangre ese niño va a engordar, no? Joder habeis solucionado el hambre en el mundo.



La teoría no se refiere a la insulina, se refiere al déficit calórico. La práctica difícil de conseguir es como llevarla a cabo de forma sostenible en el ambiente que hoy nos desarrollamos como especie, no hace 5000 años que las condiciones eran otras.
La teoría hace muchos años definió el Bosón de Higgs, encontrarlo en la práctica generó un esfuerzo tecnológico descomunal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La teoría hace muchos años definió el Bosón de Higgs, encontrarlo en la práctica generó un esfuerzo tecnológico descomunal.



Pues aún cuesta más encontrar los beneficios de la frutería de la mujer de @javiwell.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No os enfadéis con Noyo, es el tonto medio que sólo se cree las fuentes oficiales (gubernamentales). La nuestra es una teoría alternativa aún no aceptada por toda la comunidad médica. Dejemos que gente como Noyo cuente calorías, vaya de listo, y cuando tenga diabetes tipo 2, que lo inflen a insulina que es lo que acepta la medicina oficial.



Es broma verdad? De teoria alternativa nada, estan bien conocidas y documentadas, cualquier practicante serio de fitness, calistenia etc las conoce, se llaman dietas psmf, keto, low carb etc y tienen su razon de ser, pero no son viables a largo plazo y menos si haces deporte.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues aún cuesta más encontrar los beneficios de la frutería de la mujer de @javiwell.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## podemita medio (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es broma verdad? De teoria alternativa nada, estan bien conocidas y documentadas, cualquier practicante serio de fitness, calistenia etc las conoces, se llaman dietas psmf, keto, low carb etc y tienen su razon de ser, pero no son viables a largo plazo y menos si haces deporte.



Son completamente viables a largo plazo pues es lo que el ser humano ha comido durante toda la prehistoria, antes de la agricultura.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La teoría no se refiere a la insulina, se refiere al déficit calórico. La práctica difícil de conseguir es como llevarla a cabo de forma sostenible en el ambiente que hoy nos desarrollamos como especie, no hace 5000 años que las condiciones eran otras.
> La teoría hace muchos años definió el Bosón de Higgs, encontrarlo en la práctica generó un esfuerzo tecnológico descomunal.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Entiendo que pueda parecer dificil pero no lo es, de verdad. Miles de personas lo hacen y no supone mas esfuerzo que hacer una dieta psmf, al contrario, es mas llevadero y facil, y no se trata de contar calorias constantemente sino de aprender a comer, saber que alimentos necesitas y cuadrarlos en tus macros, nada mas.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Son completamente viables a largo plazo pues es lo que el ser humano ha comido durante toda la prehistoria, antes de la agricultura.



Primero hablas de teorias alternativas y conocimientos ocultos al margen de la ciencia y ahora te crees lo que te han contado sobre prehistoria y teoria de la evolucion? jajajaja ahora tu sabes como comia el ser humano "prehistorico"? jajajaja

Por cierto espero que te sobre la pasta, la vas a necesitar para cubrir tus necesidades caloricas a base de filetes y huevos, no te digo nada como hagas deporte y necesites cubrir mas kcal o subir de peso. Animo.

Yo mientras tanto estare mas fuerte que tu y me metere mis buenos cocidos con chorizo, garbanzos, lentejas, arroz, etc.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Entiendo que pueda parecer dificil pero no lo es, de verdad. Miles de personas lo hacen y no supone mas esfuerzo que hacer una dieta psmf, al contrario, es mas llevadero y facil, y no se trata de contar calorias constantemente sino de aprender a comer, saber que alimentos necesitas y cuadrarlos en tus macros, nada mas.



No comparto contigo, he puesto en práctica los fundamentos que se menciona en este foro hace años con algunas variables pero con las mismas estructuras de base y son absolutamente constatables y sostenibles. Sin embargo he tratado de "normalizar" mi dieta con tus estructuras ya que no me terminaba de creer lo válido de estos conceptos más por escuchar a terceros que por mi propia experiencia y no son sostenibles, por lo que he vuelto aún más convencido.
Te recomiendo que pruebes, y a partir de ahí opines con el fundamento de haber transitado ambos caminos. No pierdes nada, y sin embargo puedes ganar mucho aunque no te termine de convencer porque serás también más rico en experiencias vitales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## podemita medio (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Primero hablas de teorias alternativas y conocimientos ocultos al margen de la ciencia y ahora te crees lo que te han contado sobre prehistoria y teoria de la evolucion? jajajaja ahora tu sabes como comia el ser humano "prehistorico"? jajajaja
> 
> Por cierto espero que te sobre la pasta, la vas a necesitar para cubrir tus necesidades caloricas a base de filetes y huevos, no te digo nada como hagas deporte y necesites cubrir mas kcal o subir de peso. Animo.
> 
> Yo mientras tanto estare mas fuerte que tu y me metere mis buenos cocidos con chorizo, garbanzos, lentejas, arroz, etc.



Eres muuuu tonto.

Para que aprendas algo, aquí te explican científicamente lo que comía el hombre prehistorico. Luego nos cuentas tu opinión de la teoría de la evolución.

Básicamente, eramos supercarnívoros. No sólo comíamos herbíboros, comíamos otros depredadores.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No comparto contigo, he puesto en práctica los fundamentos que se menciona en este foro hace años con algunas variables pero con las mismas estructuras de base y son absolutamente constatables y sostenibles. Sin embargo he tratado de "normalizar" mi dieta con tus estructuras ya que no me terminaba de creer lo válido de estos conceptos más por escuchar a terceros que por mi propia experiencia y no son sostenibles, por lo que he vuelto aún más convencido.
> Te recomiendo que pruebes, y a partir de ahí opines con el fundamento de haber transitado ambos caminos. No pierdes nada, y sin embargo puedes ganar mucho aunque no te termine de convencer porque serás también más rico en experiencias vitales.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pero si yo he hecho cualquier dieta que te puedas imaginar, merluzo, si mi primera dieta cetogenica la hice en 2013. Tengo mas experiencia en dietas y ejercicio que todos vosotros juntos. Cuando se creo este thread en 2017 yo ya llevaba años cuidando mi alimentacion y entrenando. Que me vas a contar a mi cenutrio.

Si quieres discutir tipos de dieta, empieza por describir exactamente que es lo que hiciste y no te funciono, quizas pueda explicarte que hiciste mal o que no hiciste.


----------



## nief (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero si yo he hecho cualquier dieta que te puedas imaginar, merluzo, mi primera dieta cetogenica la hice en 2013. Tengo mas experiencia en dietas y ejercicio que todos vosotros juntos. Cuando se creo este thread en 2017 yo ya llevaba años cuidando mi alimentacion y entrenando. Que me vas a contar a mi cenutrio.
> 
> Si quieres discutir tipos de dieta, empieza por describir exactamente que es lo que hiciste y no te funciono, quizas pueda explicarte que hiciste mal o que no hiciste.




Yo a keto no lo llamo dieta

Si es una dieta claramente no es sostenible

Es cambiar estilo de vida completamente

He visto q no solo no es dificil de mantener sino que todo lo contrario 

Flexible. Te permite comer o mucho o poco segun convenga y sin sufrir

Energetica. Nunca tienes ni hambre ni falta de energia

Sana.

Sabrosa.

Saludos


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Yo a keto no lo llamo dieta
> 
> Si es una dieta claramente no es sostenible
> 
> ...



Cuando hablo de dietas me refiero a pautas de alimentacion, para cualquiera que vaya en serio esto es un habito de vida, por eso la dieta keto no es sostenible a largo plazo.

Ya me diras como es mas sostenible o flexible, o sabrosa, o facil de mantener una dieta que te limita la ingesta de alimentos a proteinas y grasas. No solo no es mas flexible ni mas dificil de mantener, sino que es mas cara. Y esto es consumo responsable no? 

Bueno pues ve preparando la cartera


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero si yo he hecho cualquier dieta que te puedas imaginar, merluzo, si mi primera dieta cetogenica la hice en 2013. Tengo mas experiencia en dietas y ejercicio que todos vosotros juntos. Cuando se creo este thread en 2017 yo ya llevaba años cuidando mi alimentacion y entrenando. Que me vas a contar a mi cenutrio.
> 
> Si quieres discutir tipos de dieta, empieza por describir exactamente que es lo que hiciste y no te funciono, quizas pueda explicarte que hiciste mal o que no hiciste.



En ningún momento te falté, pero ya que te gusta hacerlo porque si no logras convencer con argumentos sólo te queda la desvalorización como herramienta, te voy a responder como te mereces, que realmente me divierte más que ser comedido aunque en este hilo que me parecía serio hasta el momento, no lo había hecho.
Eres un oligofrénico que lo que no entiendes lo niegas de forma sistemática para sentirte seguro dentro del ámbito de tu comprensión, que es excesivamente limitada.
Y ejercita músculo porque el cerebro no tienes opción.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## podemita medio (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Cuando hablo de dietas me refiero a pautas de alimentacion, para cualquiera que vaya en serio esto es un habito de vida, por eso la dieta keto no es sostenible a largo plazo.
> 
> Ya me diras como es mas sostenible o flexible, o sabrosa, o facil de mantener una dieta que te limita la ingesta de alimentos a proteinas y grasas. No solo no es mas flexible ni mas dificil de mantener, sino que es mas cara. Y esto es consumo responsable no?
> 
> Bueno pues ve preparando la cartera



Mejor gastarte el dinero en chuletones, pescado, marisco, huevos, verduras frescas, que en médicos y hospitales. Bueno, como la tenemos la saludad pública, "te sale gratis". Pues nada, ánimo y ahorra.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En ningún momento te falté, pero ya que te gusta hacerlo porque si no logras convencer con argumentos sólo te queda la desvalorización como herramienta, te voy a responder como te mereces, que realmente me divierte más que ser comedido aunque en este hilo que me parecía serio hasta el momento, no lo había hecho.
> Eres un oligofrénico que lo que no entiendes lo niegas de forma sistemática para sentirte seguro dentro del ámbito de tu comprensión, que es excesivamente limitada.
> Y ejercita músculo porque el cerebro no tienes opción.
> 
> ...



Hombre es que me estas faltando el respeto diciendo que hablo sin fundamento cuando os pego veinte vueltas a todos en experiencia y conocimientos. 

Si quieres ayuda o consejo aqui estare, me ofrezco a ayudar a cualquiera, si prefieres vivir en la inopia creyendo que lo sabes todo por leerte un post y hacer una dieta de mierda durante 2 meses pues alla tu, ya te daras contra el muro.


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Hombre es que me estas faltando el respeto diciendo que hablo sin fundamento cuando os pego veinte vueltas a todos en experiencia y conocimientos.
> 
> Si quieres ayuda o consejo aqui estare, me ofrezco a ayudar a cualquiera, si prefieres vivir en la inopia creyendo que lo sabes todo por leerte un post y hacer una dieta de mierda durante 2 meses pues alla tu, ya te daras contra el muro.



El respeto no se pide. El resto de la frase ya te la desarrollas tú mismo como ejercicio mental.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (22 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Mejor gastarte el dinero en chuletones, pescado, marisco, huevos, verduras frescas, que en médicos y hospitales. Bueno, como la tenemos la saludad pública, "te sale gratis". Pues nada, ánimo y ahorra.



Yo no he pisado un hospital desde pequeño que yo recuerde, y tu?

Tampoco estoy vacunado ni me enchufo medicamentos de ningun tipo y tengo mejor cuerpo que tu, menos grasa que tu, estoy mas fuerte que tu y tengo mas salud.

Quieres analisis de sangre o pruebas graficas de algun tipo?



OBDC dijo:


> El respeto no se pide. El resto de la frase ya te la desarrollas tú mismo como ejercicio mental.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ah que le herido los sentimientos al nene. 

Tranquilo no es nada personal, cuando se te pase si quieres hablamos


----------



## OBDC (22 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Yo no he pisado un hospital desde pequeño que yo recuerde, y tu?
> 
> Tampoco estoy vacunado ni me enchufo medicamentos de ningun tipo y tengo mejor cuerpo que tu, menos grasa que tu, estoy mas fuerte que tu y tengo mas salud.
> 
> Quieres analisis de sangre o pruebas graficas de algun tipo?



Si, por favor, una prueba de CI.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Espero que todos los que os alimentais a base de proteinas y grasas exclusivamente, luego no seais los tipicos que dicen que los batidos de proteinas son malos xDDDD


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Espero que todos los que os alimentais a base de proteinas y grasas exclusivamente, no seais los tipicos que dicen que los batidos de proteinas son malos xDDDD



Tu lo que tienes batido a punto de merengue es el ojal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu lo que tienes batido a punto de merengue es el ojal.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Te quejas de faltas de respeto y no haces mas que meterme conmigo. Asi vamos mal eh?


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Te quejas de faltas de respeto y no haces mas que meterme conmigo. Asi vamos mal eh?



Y que vas a hacer, pincharme con una pestaña?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y que vas a hacer, pincharme con una pestaña?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No hombre, solo expongo como te contradices a ti mismo

Si quieres competicion de pollas no me duras un asalto, parguelita.


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No hombre, solo expongo como te contradices a ti mismo
> 
> Si quieres competicion de pollas no me duras un asalto, parguelita.



Lo siento, no entreno partiendo pollas con las nalgas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo siento, no entreno partiendo pollas con las nalgas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Lo que no puedes pretender es postear de esa manera y exigir contestaciones con respeto, lo entiendes pequeñin?


----------



## podemita medio (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Espero que todos los que os alimentais a base de proteinas y grasas exclusivamente, luego no seais los tipicos que dicen que los batidos de proteinas son malos xDDDD



Los batidos de proteínas son malos, pero no por ser proteínas, sino por ser comida industrial.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los batidos de proteínas son malos, pero no por ser proteínas, sino por ser comida industrial.



Osea que segun tu los batidos de proteinas son malos porque se hacen en una fabrica.

Sabes como es el aminograma de un bote de proteinas? Sabes lo que es un aminograma? O solo hablas por intuiciones y sensaciones como la mayoria de borregada.


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Espero que todos los que os alimentais a base de proteinas y grasas exclusivamente, luego no seais los tipicos que dicen que los batidos de proteinas son malos xDDDD



Mi cena de hoy

2 huevos en tortilla francesa 2 lonchas de queso
1 yogurt natural
1 yogurt griego

Desayuno 1 te con algo nata liquid
Comida 1 te con nata liquida y 1 yogurt natural



Mira mis post anteriores. En keto se come menos muucho menos

Pero no tiene por que ser mas cara. Si solo comes chuletones si pero eso no es keto...

Y si es mas cara pues que lo sea. La calidad de vida. Felicidad. Energia. Vitalidad q da sin pastillas es impagable

Pero a ello sumo claridad mental. Tranquilidad. Musculatura mas definida etc...

Impagable


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Mi cena de hoy
> 
> 2 huevos en tortilla francesa 2 lonchas de queso
> 1 yogurt natural
> ...



Dejame ponerlo de otra manera:

Cena:
2 huevos: 150 kcal
2 lonchas de queso: 170 kcal
2 yogures: 150 kcal

Desayuno:
te: 0 kcal
nata: 200 kcal siendo generosos (100ml)

Comida:
te: 0 kcal
nata: 200 kcal
1 yogur: 75 kcal

Total Aprox: 

940 kcal, 35 gr proteina, 90 gr grasa, y siendo generoso

Absolutamente deficiente para un ser humano normal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es muy facil y lo que tu describes lo hacen miles de personas para controlar subidas y bajadas de grasa y subidas y bajadas de peso. Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto, no tiene nada que ver con demonizar los hidratos.



Es tan fácil que el porcentaje de obesos se ha duplicado en los últimos 30 años, y el porcentaje de personas con sobrepeso ha aumentado un 50%.
Facilísimo.

Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto... ¿Por qué, si es tan fácil? ¿Y cómo es que no se les acaba el trabajo?

Fácil: no se les acaba el trabajo porque TODAS las dietas funcionan (durante un tiempo) pero casi todas fallan en el medio plazo.
Las personas que han recuperado todo lo perdido 6 meses después de una dieta son como el 99%.

Sobre "demonizar los hidratos": no se trata de demonizar nada. Se trata de entender cómo afecta cada cosa a tu metabolismo y actuar en consecuencia en función de tus objetivos. Los hidratos tienen tres funciones básicas, por este orden

1.- proporcionan energía rápida, pasando con facilidad del sistema digestivo a la sangre
2.- recargan el glucógeno hepático y muscular
3.- propician la acumulación de grasa, activando la lipogénesis y bloqueando la lipólisis

Si lo que busco es adelgazar, no hay que ser ninguna lumbrera para barruntarme que algo que propicia la acumulación de grasa e inhibe el uso de la grasa acumulada NO es lo más conveniente. Pero eso no quiere decir que sean el demonio. Simplemente, si uno tiene sed, mejor que no se dedique a comer polvorones.



> Lo primero que debes de calcular es tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias. Hay formulas pero eso bastante exactas, aunque exacto exacto no hay nada, la manera de averiguarlo es el prueba y error.



Sobre todo lo de error: porque es un tremendo ERROR pensar que tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias es una cifra dada y constante, que no depende de lo que comes.
O sea, que la estrategia para implementar el famoso balance calórico consiste en:

a) estimar mediante fórmulas la mitad de ese balance, las salidas, e ignorar el hecho de que a medio plazo tienden a ajustarse a las entradas.
b) asumir que tenemos control absoluto sobre la otra mitad, las entradas, pese a que de sobra sabemos que en el mejor de los casos ese control es tenue y temporal.

Pues cojonudamente.



> Una vez sabes eso te compras una bascula de cocina y pesas todo lo que comas durante el dia. En unos pocos dias ya sabras hacerlo a ojo y no te hara falta, pero al principio es util. Hay programas y apps que te calculan esto.
> 
> Una vez sabes lo que comes y tus kcal de mantenimiento, restas o subes un 20%. Asi es como lo hace todo el mundo que entiende un poco, no tiene ningun misterio.



Así es como lo hace todo el mundo que EN REALIDAD NO NECESITA ADELGAZAR.

Si tu "problema de sobrepeso" es menos del 5% de tu masa corporal, en realidad NO TIENES un problema de sobrepeso. 
Para esas pequeñas fluctuaciones puedes simplemente comer menos y moverte más, perderás los cuatro o cinco kilos que te pudieran sobrar (antes de que tu metabolismo se dé por enterado y/o tu paciencia se agote). Y luego los volverás a recuperar, pero tampoco es un problema, porque en realidad esos 4 o 5 kilos no te sobran.

Si tu problema de sobrepeso supone más de un 10% de tu masa corporal, el método de estimar el consumo y plantear una dieta con un déficit del 20% va a fracasar con una fiabilidad del 99%. Perderás los primeros 4 o 5 kilos, y después te estancarás. Volverás a redoblar tus esfuerzos y perderás otros dos o tres, y te volverás a estancar. Y cuanto más aprietes, más te costará seguir bajando, más hambre tendrás y peor te sentirás.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es tan fácil que el porcentaje de obesos se ha duplicado en los últimos 30 años, y el porcentaje de personas con sobrepeso ha aumentado un 50%.
> Facilísimo.
> 
> Hay profesionales que se dedican a esto... ¿Por qué, si es tan fácil? ¿Y cómo es que no se les acaba el trabajo?
> ...



Porque la gente es ignorante y punto, y se aprovechan de la ignorancia de las masas.

Este post es el vivo ejemplo de ello.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero como no va ser mantenible si es lo mas mantenible y practico que existe, si esto lo hace *cualquier competidor de cualquier deporte, especialmente gente que necesita controlar su fisico como competidores de culturismo y fitness, gente que necesita salir seca a tarima en x fecha.*



Ah, o sea que como lo puede hacer gente extraordinaria (literalmente, eso son los competidores de cualquier deporte) eso quiere decir que es mantenible y práctico. Cualquier competidor de cualquier deporte tendrá una rutina de ejercicios que se la das a un novato y seguramente lo lesiones, si no te lo cargas.

Por no hablar de que las rutinas de los deportistas serán buenas para su rendimiento deportivo, pero lo que es para su salud...


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sobre todo lo de error: porque es un tremendo ERROR pensar que tu mantenimiento de kcal diarias es una cifra dada y constante, que no depende de lo que comes.
> O sea, que la estrategia para implementar el famoso balance calórico consiste en:
> 
> a) estimar mediante fórmulas la mitad de ese balance, las salidas, e ignorar el hecho de que a medio plazo tienden a ajustarse a las entradas.
> b) asumir que tenemos control absoluto sobre la otra mitad, las entradas, pese a que de sobra sabemos que en el mejor de los casos ese control es tenue y temporal.



Vamos a ver, que entiendes tu por salidas y entradas, habla con propiedad cojones


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Porque la gente es ignorante y punto, y se aprovechan de la ignorancia de las masas.
> 
> Este post es el vivo ejemplo de ello.



La gente va al médico porque tiene problemas de sobrepeso.
El médico les pone una dieta hipocalórica Paco
La dieta Paco FALLA el 99% de las veces
¿Y la culpa es de la gente que es ignorante?
¿No será que la dieta Paco es UNA PUTA MIERDA que no tiene en cuenta las condiciones de contorno del problema?


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ah, o sea que como lo puede hacer gente extraordinaria (literalmente, eso son los competidores de cualquier deporte) eso quiere decir que es mantenible y práctico. Cualquier competidor de cualquier deporte tendrá una rutina de ejercicios que se la das a un novato y seguramente lo lesiones, si no te lo cargas.
> 
> Por no hablar de que las rutinas de los deportistas serán buenas para su rendimiento deportivo, pero lo que es para su salud...



No hombre eso son casos extremos, pero la base del conocimiento en la que se basa esa gente es la misma para todos, eso es lo que quiero decir


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que entiendes tu por salidas y entradas, habla con propiedad cojones



Usted perdone, como se me había puesto termodinámico, he decidido (de hecho) hablar con propiedad:

Entradas son lo que entra en el sistema (lo que comes)
Salidas son lo que sale del sistema (lo que gastas)


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La gente va al médico porque tiene problemas de sobrepeso.
> El médico les pone una dieta hipocalórica Paco
> La dieta Paco FALLA el 99% de las veces
> ¿Y la culpa es de la gente que es ignorante?
> ¿No será que la dieta Paco es UNA PUTA MIERDA que no tiene en cuenta las condiciones de contorno del problema?



Primero, los medicos no son nutricionistas y suelen mandar dietas de mierda.

Segundo, la gente falla porque come a ojo, a sensaciones y a intuicion y no tiene ninguna disciplina ni conocimiento sobre lo que esta haciendo.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Usted perdone, como se me había puesto termodinámico, he decidido (de hecho) hablar con propiedad:
> 
> Entradas son lo que entra en el sistema (lo que comes)
> Salidas son lo que sale del sistema (lo que gastas)



De acuerdo.

Tu puedes calcular de manera precisa y exacta (hasta cierto punto) lo que gasta tu cuerpo en reposo en un dia normal. Puedes hacerlo con la formula de harris benedict, buscalo, es sencillo.

Y lo que entra (lo que comes) tambien lo puedes controlar. Una vez calculas los gramos de proteina, grasa e hidratos que necesitas, buscas alimentos que se ajusten a esas necesidades, y juegas con ello como te de la gana.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Primero, los medicos no son nutricionistas y suelen mandar dietas de mierda.
> 
> Segundo, la gente falla porque come a ojo, a sensaciones y a intuicion y no tiene ninguna disciplina ni conocimiento sobre lo que esta haciendo.



El nutricionista te pone una dieta Paco exactamente igual.

Y la gente NO falla porque coma a ojo. Falla porque una dieta hipocalórica, en el medio plazo, reduce el gasto metabólico basal y aumenta la secreción de ghrelina (la hormona del hambre) hasta que la frustración por no ver progresos y el hambre cada vez más insoportable ganan la partida psicológica a la voluntad.

Si el problema fuera que la gente come a ojo, no perderían NADA de peso en ningún momento. Pero no es eso lo que pasa: lo que pasa es que empiezan perdiendo peso (luego lo están haciendo "bien"), pero pasadas una semanas la pérdida de peso de para (pese a que SIGUEN HACIENDO LO MISMO) y la sensación de hambre se incrementa.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El nutricionista te pone una dieta Paco exactamente igual.
> 
> Y la gente NO falla porque coma a ojo. Falla porque una dieta hipocalórica, en el medio plazo, reduce el gasto metabólico basal y aumenta la secreción de ghrelina (la hormona del hambre) hasta que la frustración por no ver progresos y el hambre cada vez más insoportable ganan la partida psicológica a la voluntad.
> 
> Si el problema fuera que la gente come a ojo, no perderían NADA de peso en ningún momento. Pero no es eso lo que pasa: lo que pasa es que empiezan perdiendo peso (luego lo están haciendo "bien"), pero pasadas una semanas la pérdida de peso de para (pese a que SIGUEN HACIENDO LO MISMO) y la sensación de hambre se incrementa.



Tienes que entender que en el mundo de la nutricion hay un monton de mitos, marketing y falsas creencias, y la tipica dieta que te pone un nutricionista de lechuga y pollo hervido no vale ni para tomar por culo. Hay mucho incompetente como en todos lados. Cualquier persona autodidacta que haya experimentado por su cuenta sabe mas que un nutricionista medio.

Una dieta NO tiene que ser dificil, pero es que eso no vende, es mas facil vender la moto a la gente.

Lo que comentas de que la perdida de peso para al cabo de unas semanas o meses es normal, porque reduces el metabolismo, hay que volver calcular las kcal de mantenimiento y reducir otra vez.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> De acuerdo.
> 
> Tu puedes calcular de manera precisa y exacta (hasta cierto punto) lo que gasta tu cuerpo en reposo en un dia normal. Puedes hacerlo con la formula de harris benedict, buscalo, es sencillo.



No, no puedes. La fórmula te va a dar una estimación razonable (para nada precisa ni exacta, pero vaya) de lo que gasta un cuerpo de tu tamaño en reposo en un día normal Y CON UNA INGESTA CALÓRICA NORMAL.
Pero si a tu cuerpo en vez de darle la ingesta calórica normal le das un 20% menos, al tiempo tu cuerpo se pasa la fórmula por el forro de los huevos, y en vez de gastar lo que dicen Harris y Benedict, gasta un 20% menos.
Y esto no me lo invento, es más que sabido y está archicomprobado con métodos empíricos, sometiendo a la gente a dieta y ejercicio en cámaras metabólicas que, estas sí, miden con exactitud el consumo energético.



> Y lo que entra (lo que comes) tambien lo puedes controlar. Una vez calculas los gramos de proteina, grasa e hidratos que necesitas, buscas alimentos que se ajusten a esas necesidades, y juegas con ello como te de la gana.



Que te lo has creído tú. Lo que entra lo puedes controlar hasta cierto punto, con una precisión moderada, y siempre con el permiso de tu sistema límbico.
Para empezar, careces de información sobre el rendimiento REAL de tu sistema digestivo (no todo lo que entra se queda), y la información nutricional de los alimentos es una mera aproximación estadística.
Y para continuar, el control que tienes sobre lo que haces es MUCHO MÁS TÉNUE de lo que te crees.
¿Puedes controlar tu respiración? Claro que sí, puedes respirar más deprisa, más despacio o aguantar sin respirar... hasta que el sistema autónomo decide que ya vale de coñas y PUENTEA el neocórtex, dando órden a la musculatura de actuar "sin tu permiso"

De una forma análoga, aunque más a largo plazo y más sibilinamente, tu sistema endocrino te deja libertad para controlar lo que comes...hasta que decide que es hora de intervenir.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, no puedes. La fórmula te va a dar una estimación razonable (para nada precisa ni exacta, pero vaya) de lo que gasta un cuerpo de tu tamaño en reposo en un día normal Y CON UNA INGESTA CALÓRICA NORMAL.
> Pero si a tu cuerpo en vez de darle la ingesta calórica normal le das un 20% menos, al tiempo tu cuerpo se pasa la fórmula por el forro de los huevos, y en vez de gastar lo que dicen Harris y Benedict, gasta un 20% menos.
> Y esto no me lo invento, es más que sabido y está archicomprobado con métodos empíricos, sometiendo a la gente a dieta y ejercicio en cámaras metabólicas que, estas sí, miden con exactitud el consumo energético.
> 
> ...



Es una estimacion si, pero suficiente para empezar y hacerte una idea mas que aproximada.

Lo que gasta tu cuerpo no depende de la ingesta calorica, depende del peso y la actividad fisica. El cuerpo puede reducir su metabolismo, pero aunque reduzcas la ingesta tu cuerpo sigue teniendo unas necesidades de mantenimiento. No se que me quieres decir con esto.

Que si que es todo una aproximacion y el 25% de las proteinas se gastan en la digestion, y nunca vas a saber realmente las cuentas reales. Pero es la mejor manera de tener una referencia si quieres tomarte esto en serio, y aprender como funciona tu cuerpo, luego con el tiempo ya no te hace falta porque lo tienes interiorizado


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Tienes que entender que en el mundo de la nutricion hay un monton de mitos, marketing y falsas creencias, y la tipica dieta que te pone un nutricionista de lechuga y pollo hervido no vale ni para tomar por culo. Hay mucho incompetente como en todos lados. Cualquier persona autodidacta que haya experimentado por su cuenta sabe mas que un nutricionista medio.
> 
> Una dieta NO tiene que ser dificil, pero es que eso no vende, es mas facil vender la moto a la gente.



Yisus cráis

Nononono.

En el mundo de la nutrición hay mitos, como en todos los mundos. Pero el problema de los mitos, como en todos los mundos, es muy menor.
El porcentaje de gente que cree en dietas milagro es testimonial, como es testimonial el porcentaje de gente que cree en curanderos y sanadores, o en el poder de los cristales.
Pero un problema menor NO PUEDE ser responsable de que falle la inmensa mayoría de los intentos de perder peso. 
No, el problema es que LA ESTRATEGIA MAINSTREAM no funciona



> Lo que comentas de que la perdida de peso para al cabo de unas semanas o meses es normal, porque reduces el metabolismo, hay que volver acalcular las kcal de mantenimiento y reducir kcal otra vez.



Claro, y la parte en la que el descenso del metabolismo basal provoca decaimiento, frio perpetuo y ganas de morirse, esa nos la saltamos.
También nos saltamos la parte en la que cada vez tenemos más hambre porque el cuerpo nos insta a buscar más comida segregando hormonas que nos aumentan el apetito.

O sea que esa dieta que "no es difícil" se basa en ignorar que, de hecho, es cada vez más difícil.

Se lo repito: una dieta así puede valer para perder tres o cuatro kilos. Para perder más de 10...


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es una estimacion si, pero suficiente para empezar y hacerte una idea mas que aproximada.
> 
> Lo que gasta tu cuerpo no depende de la ingesta calorica, depende del peso y la actividad fisica. El cuerpo puede reducir su metabolismo, pero aunque reduzcas la ingesta tu cuerpo sigue teniendo unas necesidades de mantenimiento. No se que me quieres decir con esto.
> 
> Que si que es todo una aproximacion y el 25% de las proteinas se gastan en la digestion, y nunca vas a saber realmente las cuentas reales. Pero es la mejor manera de aprender como funciona tu cuerpo y controlarlo



¿Que no depende de la ingesta calórica? Mirusté, el metabolismo basal tiene una variabilidad ENORME (puede aumentar o disminuir más de un 50%), representa el 70% del consumo energético de una persona normal, y tiende a la media de la ingesta calórica en el largo plazo.
Esto está documentado en el famoso Minnesota Starvation Experiment - Wikipedia, y en otros cientos de estudios que vinieron después.

Lo más gracioso es que habla usted de "saber cómo funciona tu cuerpo y controlarlo", y todavía no ha dicho ni mú sobre el equilibrio hormonal.

EDIT: perdón, sí, ha dicho la chorrada de que "la insulina no engorda" porque aunque le des insulina a un niño de Biafra, sin comida no engordará.

Y sin embargo, una cosa le puedo asegurar, SIN INSULINA ENGORDAR ES IMPOSIBLE. 
Los diabéticos tipo 1 sin diagnosticar están siempre en los huesos, INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DE LO QUE COMAN. 
Por otra parte, añadir insulina a la mezcla SIEMPRE resulta en un aumento de peso, como puede verse INDEFECTIBLEMENTE en toda persona que empieza a pinchársela.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yisus cráis
> 
> Nononono.
> 
> ...



Cuanta gente conoces que haya seguido una dieta en condiciones y no haya perdido o ganado peso? Yo ninguna, todo el mundo lo consigue porque es algo mas que testeado y comprobado. No es nada del otro mundo como lo quereis hacer ver vosotros. Por que hay cada vez mas gordos? Porque la gente no se toma en serio las cosas, ni hace ejercicio, ni se toma en serio nada. Se piensa que por pagar a un nutricionista, hacer cuatro cosas y volver a lo suyo les va a solucionar la vida.

Pero que ganas de morirse ni frio perpetuo, que dieta has seguido tu? Ni de coña es como lo describes. No se que metodos habras seguido tu.

Pon aqui la dieta hipocalorica que hiciste, seguro que es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Lo que estas describiendo es la tumba metabolica y es mas facil caer en ese estado cuando hay grandes restricciones de kcal, cosa que no sucede con una dieta flexible como las que comento yo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Cuanta gente conoces que haya seguido una dieta en condiciones y no haya perdido o ganado peso? Yo ninguna, todo el mundo lo consigue porque es algo mas que testeado y comprobado. No es nada del otro mundo como lo quereis hacer ver vosotros. Por que hay cada vez mas gordos? Porque la gente no se toma en serio las cosas, ni hace ejercicio, ni se toma en serio nada. Se piensa que por pagar a un nutricionista, hacer cuatro cosas, y volver a lo suyo les va a solucionar la vida.
> 
> Pero que ganas de morirse ni frio perpetuo, que dieta has seguido tu? Ni de coña es como lo describes. No se que metodos habras seguido tu.
> 
> Pon aqui la dieta hipocalorica que hiciste, seguro que es una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Y dale.
Que no se trata de si pierdes o no.
Se trata de si pierdes todo lo que te hacía falta, y SOBRE TODO, de si no lo recuperas (con un bonus de regalo) poco después.

Sobre las ganas de morirse, el frio perpetuo, etc: léase la entradilla del enlace que le he puesto.
Eso es lo que sucede cuando, mediante sucesivos recortes de la ingesta calórica, fuerzas al metabolismo basal a bajar a saco.

Eso es lo que pasa cuando tienes que hacer tres o más recortes en tu ingesta calórica porque tu metabolismo basal se ha reducido, te has estancado, pero todavía no has perdido todo el peso que te hacía falta perder. 

Todo eso, a la vez que tu apetito aumenta más y más, hasta que sólo puedes pensar en comida.

Y cuando lo mandas todo a esparragar, te encuentras con un metabolismo al ralentí y un apetito descontrolado ¿Qué cree usted que sucede entonces?


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Que no depende de la ingesta calórica? Mirusté, el metabolismo basal tiene una variabilidad ENORME (puede aumentar o disminuir más de un 50%), representa el 70% del consumo energético de una persona normal, y tiende a la media de la ingesta calórica en el largo plazo.
> Esto está documentado en el famoso Minnesota Starvation Experiment - Wikipedia, y en otros cientos de estudios que vinieron después.
> 
> Lo más gracioso es que habla usted de "saber cómo funciona tu cuerpo y controlarlo", y todavía no ha dicho ni mú sobre el equilibrio hormonal.
> ...



Entonces la gente de africa que hacemos con ellos? No comen, por lo que sus necesidades caloricas deben ser cercanas cero. De que se mueren entonces?


----------



## Sinjar (23 Feb 2022)

¿Leche desnatada tampoco?


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y dale.
> Que no se trata de si pierdes o no.
> Se trata de si pierdes todo lo que te hacía falta, y SOBRE TODO, de si no lo recuperas (con un bonus de regalo) poco después.
> 
> ...



Pero como vas a forzar al metabolismo a bajar a saco y pasar hambre si el deficit siempre va a ser del 20%! Lo que tu estas describiendo no es normal, es un desajuste raro que se produce cuando hay un deficit muy brusco de kcal, no cuando hay un deficit del 20%.

En todo caso lo que tu describes (tumba metabolica) se soluciona comiendo lo que te salga de los cojones durante un par de dias y volviendo al deficit


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero como vas a forzar al metabolismo a bajar a saco si el deficit siempre va a ser del 20%! Lo que tu estas describiendo no es normal, es un desajuste raro que se produce cuando hay un deficit muy brusco de kcal, no cuando hay un deficit del 20%.



Porque ese 20%, cuando han pasado 5 o 6 semanas, ya se lo ha merendado el metabolismo basal. 
Y si quieres seguir adelgazando tienes que recortar otro 20%, que a las pocas semanas volverá a no servir porque el metabolismo basal se habrá reducido hasta ajustarse al consumo.

Si hace eso tres o cuatro veces, verá si no ha metido su metabolismo basal en territorio de severo malestar.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Porque ese 20%, cuando han pasado 5 o 6 semanas, ya se lo ha merendado el metabolismo basal.
> Y si quieres seguir adelgazando tienes que recortar otro 20%, que a las pocas semanas volverá a no servir porque el metabolismo basal se habrá reducido hasta ajustarse al consumo.
> 
> Si hace eso tres o cuatro veces, verá si no ha metido su metabolismo basal en territorio de severo malestar.



Eso no es asi. El metabolismo no se reduce tan facilmente por estar en un deficit del 20%.

Eso solo pasa si haces locuras como el chaval que ha posteado antes su dieta de 900 kcal. Y se soluciona comiendo en condiciones durante un par de dias y volviendo a la carga.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Eso no es asi. El metabolismo no se reduce tan facilmente por estar en un deficit del 20%.
> 
> Eso solo pasa si haces locuras como el chaval que ha posteado antes su dieta de 900 kcal. Y se soluciona comiendo en condiciones durante un par de dias y volviendo a la carga.



Mire, los estudios médicos están ahí. Eso es EXACTAMENTE lo que pasa.
Lo que sucede es que si el peso que necesita perder es poco, con un recorte del 20% de calorías llegará a su objetivo antes de que su metabolismo se adapte.
Usted siga negando la evidencia médica.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mire, los estudios médicos están ahí. Eso es EXACTAMENTE lo que pasa.
> Lo que sucede es que si el peso que necesita perder es poco, con un recorte del 20% de calorías llegará a su objetivo antes de que su metabolismo se adapte.
> Usted siga negando la evidencia médica.



Pero chico de que me vale toda la teoria medica si hay evidencia real A MONTONES. Puedes encontrar teoria que justifique lo que te salga de los cojones, pero la evidencia real esta ahi, no me lo estoy inventando yo.

Habla con cualquiera que haya cambiado su cuerpo, que se haya puesto fuerte y cogido muchos kilos, o que haya adelgazado muchos kilos. Metete en foros de musculacion, de gente que quiere cambiar su cuerpo. Habla con cualquier preparador fisico, habla con cualquier competidor de culturismo, de halterofilia, de powerlifting. Te hablo de deportes de fuerza porque es lo que yo controlo, pero aplica lo mismo a cualquier deporte. TODOS hacen lo mismo, TODOS seguimos las mismas pautas de alimentacion. Si, se puede hacer dieta low carb, high carb, lo que tu quieras, pero las bases del edificio, los cimientos todos tienen en cuenta los mismos y calculan sus necesidades de la misma manera.

Es que hay evidencia por un tubo, y no se cambia porque es lo que funciona. A los que no les funciona son los que hacen locuras, los que hacen dietas extremas y lo pasan mal y van dando tumbos porque no saben lo que hacen.

Por que yo llevo mas de 10 años siguiendo las mismas pautas de alimentacion y subo de peso cuando quiero, y pierdo peso cuando quiero, y otros parece que nada les funciona hagan lo que hagan? Preguntate eso.

No es tan dificil ni tan complicado, solo hay que escoger bien las fuentes de informacion y seguir los pasos que estan mas que probados


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero chico de que me vale toda la teoria medica si hay evidencia real A MONTONES. Puedes encontrar teoria que justifique lo que te salga de los cojones, pero la evidencia real esta ahi, no me lo estoy inventando yo.



Que no. Que NO ES TEORÍA, SON EXPERIMENTOS. Se trata de coger a gente, meterla en una cámara metabólica durante varias semanas, controlar su dieta y medir su metabolismo basal.
Y los resultados SON LOS QUE SON.

Lo que usted describe NO ES EVIDENCIA REAL, porque las experiencias anecdóticas no constituyen evidencia científica.
No hay mediciones pormenorizadas. No hay randomización de sujetos. No hay dobles ciegos.
Sólo hay una serie de CASOS en los que una estrategia ha resultado, SIN QUE PUEDA SABERSE EXACTAMENTE POR QUÉ.



> Habla con cualquiera que haya cambiado su cuerpo, que se haya puesto fuerte y cogido muchos kilos, o que haya adelgazado muchos kilos. Metete en foros de musculacion, de gente que quiere cambiar su cuerpo. Habla con cualquier preparador fisico, habla con cualquier competidor de culturismo, de halterofilia, de powerlifting. Te hablo de deportes de fuerza porque es lo que yo controlo, pero aplica lo mismo a cualquier deporte. TODOS hacen lo mismo, TODOS seguimos las mismas pautas de alimentacion. Si, se puede hacer dieta low carb, high carb, lo que tu quieras, pero las bases del edificio, los cimientos todos tienen en cuenta los mismos y calculan sus necesidades de la misma manera.



Ese es otro de los errores clásicos: NO, el metabolismo de un deportista no funciona como el de una persona normal.
NO, el metabolismo de una persona con un peso normal no funciona como el de una persona con un sobrepeso importante.

Y por eso, NO, lo que le funciona a un culturista, un powerlifter o un halterófilo no le funciona a un señor de Murcia con 15 kilos de más en el michelín.



> Es que hay evidencia por un tubo, y no se cambia porque es lo que funciona. A los que no les funciona son los que hacen locuras, los que hacen dietas extremas y lo pasan mal y van dando tumbos porque no saben lo que hacen.



No. Los datos estadísticos dicen otra cosa.
Funciona para aquellos que en realidad no necesitan perder peso más allá de tres o cuatro kilos.
FRACASA ESTREPITOSAMENTE para todos los demás, que son la inmensa mayoría.
Y fracasa para los que lo hacen mal Y TAMBIÉN PARA LOS QUE LO HACEN BIEN.

Mire, me pasé buena parte de mi juventud tomando corticoides intermitentemente, lo que me hizo engordar 20 kilos.
He probado TODO lo que supuestamente debería funcionar, y no funciona. 
No soy un iletrado ignorante, yo iba con la báscula y el libro de macronutrientes de los alimentos por la vida desde antes de que esa información estuviera a un clic, y el resultado final siempre era el mismo.

Primero, una pérdida sostenida de peso hasta los tres o cuatro kilos.
Luego una ralentización hasta llegar como a los cinco y estancarme
Después apretaba más con la dieta y perdía otros dos o así
Y luego me conformaba con los ocho kilos perdidos (pese a que me faltaban otros diez o doce), y a los dos meses estaba igual que al principio.

Con ejercicio, sin ejercicio, con dietas de 2000 kcal, con dietas de 1500 kcal, con dietas de 1000 kcal.
He probado todo lo que no me pareciera un camelo sin fundamento científico.
Tras casi 20 años de probar cosas, seguía con un sobrepeso no ya importante, sino creciente.

Y entonces empecé a indagar en el funcionamiento de las hormonas relacionadas con la acumulación de grasa y el control del apetito, y descubrí no ya algo que me funcionó, sino también la explicación de por qué todo lo anterior, supuestamente infalible, había fallado.



> Por que yo llevo mas de 10 años siguiendo las mismas pautas de alimentacion y subo de peso cuando quiero, y pierdo peso cuando quiero, y otros parece que nada les funciona hagan lo que hagan? Preguntate eso.
> 
> No es tan dificil ni tan complicado, solo hay que escoger bien las fuentes de informacion y seguir los pasos que estan mas que probados



No necesito preguntármelo, porque ya conozco la respuesta: es porque su sistema endocrino está sano. 
Que es el problema con su método: que sólo le funciona al que no lo necesita.

Para la inmensa mayoría, los "pasos más que probados", lo que está más que probado es que NO FUNCIONAN.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Añado: no niego su experiencia, ni la de las personas que usted conoce.

Pero comete usted un error inductivo: está suponiendo que lo que funciona para ganar o perder cinco kilos, funciona igual para ganar o perder 15, o 20. Que sólo hay que hacer lo mismo, pero más tiempo.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que no. Que NO ES TEORÍA, SON EXPERIMENTOS. Se trata de coger a gente, meterla en una cámara metabólica durante varias semanas, controlar su dieta y medir su metabolismo basal.
> Y los resultados SON LOS QUE SON.
> 
> Lo que usted describe NO ES EVIDENCIA REAL, porque las experiencias anecdóticas no constituyen evidencia científica.
> ...



No, estas equivocado y te lo voy a demostrar muy facilmente. TODA la gente que compite en culturismo siguen las mismas pautas de alimentacion. Los que compiten y son profesionales y los que no compiten y son amateur tambien, desde la epoca de Arnold en los 80 hasta ahora, TODOS. Por que? Porque esta demostrado que funciona.

Ahi tienes el mayor experimento cientifico de todos.

El cuerpo de un deportista se rige por los mismos principios que el resto. Tiene un gasto metabolico mas alto si, pero ya esta. Los mismos principios de alimentacion se aplican a cualquier cuerpo corrigiendo un par de cosas.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No. Los datos estadísticos dicen otra cosa.
> Funciona para aquellos que en realidad no necesitan perder peso más allá de tres o cuatro kilos.
> FRACASA ESTREPITOSAMENTE para todos los demás, que son la inmensa mayoría.
> Y fracasa para los que lo hacen mal Y TAMBIÉN PARA LOS QUE LO HACEN BIEN.
> ...



Entiendo que tu tienes un problema especifico de algun tipo que se sale de la media y que no es normal. Lo que no puedes hacer es pensar que como a ti no te ha funcionado a los demas tampoco.

Pero para que nos entendamos, cuanto pesas y cuanto mides?

En cualquier caso, toda la gente como tu con un problema cronico de sobrepeso que se queja de que no es capaz de perder peso, les digo lo mismo: Deja de comer durante una semana. Vas a bajar kilos echando leches.


----------



## McNulty (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Osea que segun tu los batidos de proteinas son malos porque se hacen en una fabrica.
> 
> Sabes como es el aminograma de un bote de proteinas? Sabes lo que es un aminograma? O solo hablas por intuiciones y sensaciones como la mayoria de borregada.



No es que sea malo en sí, pero la proteína en polvo no deja de ser un alimento muy procesado (aún siendo proteína).

Un filete de ternera siempre será cien mil veces más sano que un batido de proteína industrial.

El tema de las proteínas en polvo es un sacacuartos para gente 'fitness' que, o no tiene tiempo para hacerse una comida normal, o es una vaga que no quiere cocinar. Cuando estás en volumen vienen de puta madre, porque estás harto de comer de más, pero no sé hasta que punto es saludable para tu cuerpo, meterse kilos y kilos de proteína en polvo durante años. No sé si hay estudios al respecto.


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Lo que no puedes pretender es postear de esa manera y exigir contestaciones con respeto, lo entiendes pequeñin?



Dicho esto, el muerto al hoyo, y la polla al @Noyo. 

Para hacernos amigos, te dejo un artículo que te servirá para cuidar tu salud. Hay que vigilar, medir y pesar todo lo uno se mete al cuerpo. Sea por donde sea.






Cáncer de ano por VPH, otras causas y tratamiento - Bupa


8 de cada 10 personas que han sido diagnosticadas con cáncer del ano tienen una infección del VPH en esa área, pero no es la única razón. Consúltelo aquí.




www.bupasalud.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No es que sea malo en sí, pero la proteína en polvo no deja de ser un alimento muy procesado (aún siendo proteína).
> 
> Un filete de ternera siempre será cien mil veces más sano que un batido de proteína industrial.
> 
> El tema de las proteínas en polvo es un sacacuartos para gente 'fitness' que, o no tiene tiempo para hacerse una comida normal, o es una vaga que no quiere cocinar. Cuando estás en volumen vienen de puta madre, porque estás harto de comer de más, pero no sé hasta que punto es saludable para tu cuerpo, meterse kilos y kilos de proteína en polvo durante años. No sé si hay estudios al respecto.



Te compro el argumento de que un filete siempre sera mejor que un batido y que es un sacacuartos. Pero de ahi a decir que los batidos son perjudiciales hay un trecho. La persona que dice eso luego es la tipica que ni siquiera se lee los prospectos de lo que compra o se pone ciego el fin de semana.



OBDC dijo:


> Dicho esto, el muerto al hoyo, y la polla al @Noyo.
> 
> Para hacernos amigos, te dejo un artículo que te servirá para cuidar tu salud. Hay que vigilar, medir y pesar todo lo uno se mete al cuerpo. Sea por donde sea.
> 
> ...



No te hagas ilusiones, no es para hacernos amigos sino para mantener una discusion civilizada con quien sea pedazo de friki


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No te hagas ilusiones, no es para hacernos amigos sino para mantener una discusion civilizada con quien sea *pedazo *de friki



Siempre con el pedazo en el pensamiento.....







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No, estas equivocado y te lo voy a demostrar muy facilmente. TODA la gente que compite en culturismo siguen las mismas pautas de alimentacion. Los que compiten y son profesionales y los que no compiten y son amateur tambien, desde la epoca de Arnold en los 80 hasta ahora, TODOS. Por que? Porque esta demostrado que funciona.
> 
> Ahi tienes el mayor experimento cientifico de todos.



¿Cuántos son todos? ¿Unos miles? ¿Unas decenas de miles? Los que no son ni culturistas ni deportistas ni tienen un peso saludable son DECENAS DE MILLONES (más del 50% de la población)

Y está demostrado que PARA ELLOS, que son deportistas con normopeso, funciona, por eso lo siguen haciendo.
Lo que no está para nada demostrado es que funcione para los demás.



> El cuerpo de un deportista se rige por los mismos principios que el resto. Tiene un gasto metabolico mas alto si, pero ya esta. Los mismos principios de alimentacion se aplican a cualquier cuerpo corrigiendo un par de cosas.



No. Pero PARA NADA, vamos.
O, para ser más precisos, se rige por las mismas reglas, pero las respuestas NO SON EN ABSOLUTO LINEALES, por lo que PARA NADA basta con aplicar las mismas estrategias corrigiendo un par de cosas.

He tratado de explicarle por todos los modos que las dietas hipocalóricas tienen UN CIERTO RECORRIDO en el que funcionan, y a partir de ahí, dejan de funcionar.

Que no niego que a culturistas, deportistas y otras personas cuyo peso es NORMAL les baste con hacer una dieta hipocalórica para perder tres o cuatro kilos.

Pero que esa misma dieta NO SIRVE para perder 15 kilos, o 20, por dos motivos:

- Porque el rendimiento es DECRECIENTE en el tiempo, cada vez necesitas más tiempo y más esfuerzo
- Porque EL MOTIVO de que te sobren 15 o 20 kilos es que tu sistema endocrino está desajustado, y hasta que no lo arregles vas a volver a ganar todo lo que pierdas.




> Entiendo que tu tienes un problema especifico de algun tipo que se sale de la media y que no es normal. Lo que no puedes hacer es pensar que como a ti no te ha funcionado a los demas tampoco.



Tengo un problema específico: el tratamiento crónico con corticoides causa resistencia a la insulina, que a su vez es la causa primaria de la obesidad.
Pero las consecuencias de mi problema, la resistencia a la insulina, no son para nada algo fuera de la media: TODO el que tiene sobrepeso severo o es obeso tiene resistencia a la insulina.



> Pero para que nos entendamos, cuanto pesas y cuanto mides?



Esta mañana, 83.8. Mido 1.78. He llegado a pesar 97.



> En cualquier caso, toda la gente como tu con un problema cronico de sobrepeso que se queja de que no es capaz de perder peso, les digo lo mismo: Deja de comer durante una semana. Vas a bajar kilos echando leches.



Lo que le digo es que YA NO tengo un problema crónico de sobrepeso, porque encontré la solución.
Y sí, algo tiene que ver con dejar de comer, tal vez no una semana, pero sí hasta tres días.

Lo que su simplificación burda del balance energético no plasma es que NO ES LO MISMO tirarse tres días sin comer que reducir la ingesta calórica por valor de esos tres días a lo largo de, digamos, quince días.

Una dieta hipocalórica con un déficit del 20% supone las mismas calorías que un ayuno de tres días y una dieta sin déficit los otros 12. 
Y sin embargo, tal vez le sorprenda saber que con lo primero SE PIERDE MÁS PESO Y SE RECUPERA MENOS PESO que con lo segundo...

...amén de ser 
...wait for it....
... wait for it... 



Spoiler: ...wait for it...



MUCHÍSIMO MÁS FÁCIL.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Ahora le propongo un ejercicio mental.

Imagine un método para lograr unos objetivos. Es un método que funciona. Fin del problema.

Imagine ahora que el método de pronto deja de funcionar ¿Qué ha pasado?

NO PUEDE SABERLO. Como el método funcionaba, usted en realidad NO SABÍA POR QUÉ funcionaba.
Asumía que sí que lo sabía, porque hacía unas suposiciones, implementaba su método en base a esas suposiciones, y obtenía los resultados esperados.
Pero cuando, SIN CAMBIOS EN LOS PARÁMETROS DE SU MÉTODO, éste deja de funcionar, lo que revela es que en realidad *usted no sabía por qué el método funcionaba. *El fallo en la predicción revela que su modelo es incompleto, que hay factores que usted no había tenido en cuenta.

Lo lógico en este supuesto es tratar de refinar el modelo en que se basa el método.

Lo absurdo es insistir en que el modelo es correcto, el método funciona, y si ha dejado de funcionar esta vez es porque lo habrá aplicado mal. Especialmente cuando las circunstancias en las que el método funciona son UNA MINORÍA.


----------



## Leunam (23 Feb 2022)

El clásico Jorge García-Dihinx tiene docenas de magníficas entradas al respecto, en español es de lo mejor divulgando para los que no somos expertos:

PARA ADELGAZAR QUÉ ES MEJOR? DIETA O EJERCICIO?


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Dejame ponerlo de otra manera:
> 
> Cena:
> 2 huevos: 150 kcal
> ...



Eso fue ayer

No todos los dias es igual. Como en funcion del hambre que tengo, que creo que es el mejor de los termómetros 

Pero era un ejemplo de un dia donde como poco y no me quedo ni con hambre ni sin energia


----------



## podemita medio (23 Feb 2022)

Mi comida ayer, 600 gr de chuletas de cerdo, con esparragos y coles de bruselas. 
De postre 200 gr de fresas con nata 35% mg, sin azucar.

Sin desayuno ni cena.

Durante el día, 2 cafés con nata.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Cuántos son todos? ¿Unos miles? ¿Unas decenas de miles? Los que no son ni culturistas ni deportistas ni tienen un peso saludable son DECENAS DE MILLONES (más del 50% de la población)
> 
> Y está demostrado que PARA ELLOS, que son deportistas con normopeso, funciona, por eso lo siguen haciendo.
> Lo que no está para nada demostrado es que funcione para los demás.
> ...



TODOS. Calcula cuanta gente se dedica a la musculacion no solo a nivel profesional sino amateur, desde el que se sube a una tarima hasta el gordo que contrata un preparador porque quiere cambiar su fisico. Millones o miles de millones. Calcula toda la gente que existe en el mundo que levanta pesas de cualquier tipo o hace calistenia. Mete tambien cualquier deportista, desde el futbolista que se apoya en las pesas hasta el boxeador o cualquier tipo de luchador con fisicos de competicion. Mete tambien a los nadadores, a cualquiera que haya cambiado su fisico corrigiendo sus habitos de alimentacion.

Ves como hay evidencia cientifica abundante? Y lo que se aplica a ellos se aplica a cualquier persona.

No, no son 3 o 4 kilos, son 20, 30, 40 o los que te la gana. Yo he bajado de 92 a 71 kg con dieta flexible hipocalorica. Como lo he hecho si segun tu es imposible? Como hace la gente para bajar de 140 a 60 kg? Segun tu es imposible. Por no hablar de las burradas que hacen los culturistas que en volumen lo mismo pesan 130 kg y te salen a tarima con 95. Magia potagia o que?



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pero que esa misma dieta NO SIRVE para perder 15 kilos, o 20, por dos motivos:
> 
> - Porque el rendimiento es DECRECIENTE en el tiempo, cada vez necesitas más tiempo y más esfuerzo
> - Porque EL MOTIVO de que te sobren 15 o 20 kilos es que tu sistema endocrino está desajustado, y hasta que no lo arregles vas a volver a ganar todo lo que pierdas.
> ...



Muy bien, y sabes como se soluciona la resistencia a la insulina? Tienes dos opciones:

La mejor opcion: Hacer ejercicio, concretamente musculacion. Por que? Porque cuando congestionas un musculo ayudas a que tu cuerpo transporte el azucar y los nutrientes de la sangre al tejido muscular, mejorando tu sensibilidad a la insulina de manera instantanea.

El metodo drastico: Dejar de producirte picos de insulina, es decir dejar de comer hidratos o dejar de comer directamente durante unos dias.

Haciendo eso restableces tu sensibilidad a la insulina a niveles normales. Y me vas a decir que te ha llevado 20 años y tropecientos mil libros y dietas descubrir eso? PERO SI ES JODIDAMENTE BASICO. Por que te crees que se recomienda hacer deporte? Principalmente porque es el mejor metodo que existe para regular los niveles de azucar en sangre. Pero si cualquier preparador fisico sabe eso. Hasta los que se meten esteroides juegan con la insulina pinchandosela de manera externa (cosa que no recomiendo) para mejorar la absorcion de nutrientes. El papel de la insulina y los hidratos de carbono se conoce y se tiene en cuenta desde hace años en cualquier preparacion fisica. O como te crees que salen tan secos en competicion? Porque se corta a ultima hora los hidratos de carbono para que el cuerpo descargue liquidos y el musculo se pegue a la piel.

Pero es que son cosas basicas coño, si tienes resistencia a la insulina porque toda tu vida has abusado de los hidratos y eres un gordo de las harinas pues come menos hidratos y haz deporte, y hazlo durante una buena temporada, y te aseguro que tus niveles vuelven a la normalidad. Esto que para vosotros es el santo grial y el conocimiento oculto de la ciencia es conocimiento basico de nutricion.

Por cierto 1.78 y 83 kg NO es un mal peso, es un peso totalmente sano y normal. y 1.78 y 97 kg tampoco es algo tan extremo. No pesas 140 kg.

Yo tambien mido 1.78 y he pesado 92 kg (de musculo que no tiene nada que ver con lo tuyo, pero tampoco es tanto peso).


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> TODOS. Calcula cuanta gente se dedica a la musculacion no solo a nivel profesional sino amateur, desde el que se sube a una tarima hasta el gordo que contrata un preparador porque quiere cambiar su fisico. Millones o miles de millones. Calcula toda la gente que existe en el mundo que levanta pesas de cualquier tipo o hace calistenia. Mete tambien cualquier deportista, desde el futbolista que se apoya en las pesas hasta el boxeador o cualquier tipo de luchador con fisicos de competicion. Mete tambien a los nadadores, a cualquiera que haya cambiado su fisico corrigiendo sus habitos de alimentacion.
> 
> Ves como hay evidencia cientifica abundante? Y lo que se aplica a ellos se aplica a cualquier persona.



TODOS no es un número ni un porcentaje.
¿Qué porcentaje de la población tiene su peso bajo control? menos de la mitad, según las últimas estadísticas.
De esos
¿Cuántos tienen su peso bajo control simplemente por lotería genética?
¿Cuántos porque son jóvenes y aún no han tenido tiempo de joderse el metabolismo?
¿Cuántos porque son TOFIs usando un indicador de mierda y en realidad son obesos clandestinos?

No, la gente que mantiene su peso bajo control no es la mayoría. Y los que lo hacen, en su mayoría NO SABEN cómo lo hacen.



> No, no son 3 o 4 kilos, son 20, 30, 40 o los que te la gana. Yo he bajado de 92 a 71 kg con dieta flexible hipocalorica. Como lo he hecho si segun tu es imposible? Como hace la gente para bajar de 140 a 60 kg? Segun tu es imposible. Por no hablar de las burradas que hacen los culturistas que en volumen lo mismo pesan 130 kg y te salen a tarima con 95. Magia potagia o que?



No he dicho que sea imposible. Lo que digo es que si lo ha logrado NO HA SIDO POR LA DIETA HIPOCALÓRICA, sino por otras cosas que haya hecho a la vez sin darse cuenta.

Y que no es NI DE LEJOS la forma más eficiente de lograrlo.
Y que para usted, si tiene un metabolismo sano y una cierta fuerza de voluntad, es infinitamente más sencillo que para una persona con sobrepeso u obesidad, que EN SÍ MISMOS son indicadores de un metabolismo enfermo, y posiblemente de una fuerza de voluntad más discreta.

Pero es que el metabolismo enfermo y la fuerza de voluntad reducida SON CONDICIONES DE CONTORNO del problema de la obesidad, no pueden descartarse sin más e insistir en una solución que PARA LA PERSONA QUE REALMENTE LA NECESITA no es aplicable.

Una dieta (o, para el caso, una rutina de entrenamiento) que no eres capaz de seguir ES FALLIDA POR DEFINICIÓN.



> Muy bien, y sabes como se soluciona la resistencia a la insulina? Tienes dos opciones:
> 
> La mejor opcion: Hacer ejercicio, concretamente musculacion. Por que? Porque cuando congestionas un musculo ayudas a que tu cuerpo transporte el azucar y los nutrientes de la sangre al tejido muscular, mejorando tu sensibilidad a la insulina de manera instantanea.
> 
> El metodo drastico: Dejar de producirte picos de insulina, es decir dejar de comer hidratos o dejar de comer directamente durante unos dias.



¿Por qué considera que la mejor opción es hacer ejercicio, si el ayuno es INFINITAMENTE más efectivo para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina?

Usted lo llama "el método drástico", como si tuviera algún inconveniente intrínseco relevante... o ya puestos y aceptando que así fuera, algún inconveniente que fuera PEOR que someter a un cuerpo obeso y sin preparación física a la clase de estrés muscular que precisa la recuperación de la sensibilidad a la insulina.

Añado que el ejercicio NO MEJORA la sensibilidad general a la insulina: tan sólo produce una mejora TRANSITORIA en tanto en cuanto los músculos, al estar descargados de glucógeno, son más fáciles de llenar. Pero para que eso se traduzca en una pérdida sostenida de grasa (que es lo relevante, el peso no es más que un indicador de mierda) habría que hacer ejercicio intenso casi a diario.



> Haciendo eso restableces tu sensibilidad a la insulina a niveles normales. Y me vas a decir que te ha llevado 20 años y tropecientos mil libros y dietas descubrir eso? PERO SI ES JODIDAMENTE BASICO. Por que te crees que se recomienda hacer deporte? Principalmente porque es el mejor metodo que existe para regular los niveles de azucar en sangre. Pero si cualquier preparador fisico sabe eso. Hasta los que se meten esteroides juegan con la insulina pinchandosela de manera externa (cosa que no recomiendo) para mejorar la absorcion de nutrientes. El papel de la insulina y los hidratos de carbono se conoce y se tiene en cuenta desde hace años en cualquier preparacion fisica. O como te crees que salen tan secos en competicion? Porque se corta a ultima hora los hidratos de carbono para que el cuerpo descargue liquidos y el musculo se pegue a la piel.



No se trata de la glucemia, sino de la insulinemia, pero lo que sea. Y no es el mejor método que existe, salvo que ya seas un atleta.



> Pero es que son cosas basicas coño, si tienes resistencia a la insulina porque toda tu vida has abusado de los hidratos y eres un gordo de las harinas pues come menos hidratos y haz deporte, y hazlo durante una buena temporada, y te aseguro que tus niveles vuelven a la normalidad. Esto que para vosotros es el santo grial y el conocimiento oculto de la ciencia es conocimiento basico de nutricion.



Dígame, si es tan básico ¿Por qué insistir una y otra vez en la GILIPOLLEZ de las dietas hipocalóricas, que sólo disminuyen la insulinhemia indirectamente? ¿Por qué insistir en recomendar el deporte, así en general, cuando el tipo y la intensidad de deporte necesarios para mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina NO ESTÁN AL ALCANCE DE UNA PERSONA OBESA?



> Por cierto 1.78 y 83 kg NO es un mal peso, es un peso totalmente sano y normal. y 1.78 y 97 kg tampoco es algo tan extremo. No pesas 140 kg.
> 
> Yo tambien mido 1.78 y he pesado 92 kg (de musculo que no tiene nada que ver con lo tuyo, pero tampoco es tanto peso).



Eso en realidad depende, porque mucho más relevante que el peso es el % de grasa corporal. Si se refiere a que en ningún momento he sido obeso mórbido... pues tanto igual no, pero considere que otro de los bellos efectos de los corticoides es el catabolismo muscular y la pérdida de densidad ósea, así que a saber qué porcentaje de esos 97 kg era grasa, de aquella. Desde luego, mi perímetro abdominal superaba los 100 cm.

Ahora mismo, con un perímetro abdominal de 92 y un peso de 83, ni tan mal, pero tampoco bien.
Y no me está costando esfuerzo alguno, así que ¿Para qué parar?
De hecho, según mis cuentas, todo el peso que he perdido (aparte de los típicos 2 kg de descarga de glucógeno) es grasa, no he perdido NADA de masa muscular.
Ya si eso, cuando no esté forzando mis articulaciones y mi corazón con 15 kilos de peso extra, miraré de meter un poco de calistenia diaria, por funcionalidad más que nada. Pero NO ES MI PRIORIDAD.

PS: lo que más me asombra es que entre pontificando sobre la eficacia de las dietas hipocalóricas y la importancia del deporte, para acabar reconociendo (casi a regañadientes) que lo que en realidad mejor funciona es reducir el consumo de hidratos y ayunar.
para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas.

¿Por qué?
¿Por qué recomendar algo que funciona mal y requiere sacrificios que la gente NO ES CAPAZ DE HACER, en lugar de recomendar algo que funciona muchísimo mejor y requiere sacrificios (¡muy limitados en el tiempo!) que son muchísimo más sencillos, más asumibles? Sacrificios que, de hecho, HEMOS EVOLUCIONADO PARA HACER (figúrese la abundancia de hidratos durante los inviernos prehistóricos, o la frecuencia con la que el ayuno no era opcional...)

Vamos, ni que fuera usted uno de esos nutricionistas que se quedarían sin trabajo si la gente aprendiera a arreglar su sistema endocrino...


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

Dicho esto: _you do you, man_

Lo importante es saber cómo funciona el cuerpo, y después adaptar las estrategias a las preferencias personales de cada uno.

¿Que lo que te va es ir a machacarte en el gym, pero venderías a tu madre por tu café con leche y cruasán? Fetén
¿Que eres hamiltoniano en tu planteamiento vital más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia , pero no te cuesta cerrar la boca? Magnífico
¿Que prefieres cien veces no comer pan ni macarrones a tener que pasarte la vida midiendo lo que comes? Tú mismo


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

Esa historia de que el omega 3 debe ingerirse en la misma proporción que el omega 6, ¿De dónde la habéis sacado?

Pregunto porque si en la prehistoria comían conejos y cabras, ¿Se supone que eso te aporta el mismo valor de omega 3 que de 6? 

Si la respuesta es no, ¿Qué sentido tiene la teoría?


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Esa historia de que el omega 3 debe ingerirse en la misma proporción que el omega 6, ¿De dónde la habéis sacado?
> 
> Pregunto porque si en la prehistoria comían conejos y cabras, ¿Se supone que eso te aporta el mismo valor de omega 3 que de 6?
> 
> Si la respuesta es no, ¿Qué sentido tiene la teoría?




*Chart A: Foods with Anti-Inflammatory Ratio*


*Food**Omega-6: Omega-3 Ratio*Fruit3:1 or betterWhite Potato3:1Sweet Potato4:1Green Vegetables1:1*Grass-fed meat*3:1 to 5:1*Wild game*3:1 or better*Fresh fish*1:1 or betterFarmed-Raised Salmon1:1 or worseFlaxseeds1:4Hemp Seeds2.5:1Chia Seeds1:3
* Chart B: Foods with Pro-Inflammatory Ratio*


*Food**Omega-6:Omega-3 Ratio*Nuts5:1 or worseGrain-fed meat5:1 or worseGrain-fed chicken (white meat)15:1Grain-fed chicken (dark meat)17:1Grains (wheat, rye, oats, barley)20:1Potato Chips60:1 or worseSeeds and seed oils (corn, sunflower, safflower, peanut)70:1 or worse

Básicamente, el pescado fresco y la caza presentan ratios 3 a 1 o mejores, y eso ahora que el mundo se va a la mierda.

La carne engordada con cereales, especialmente la de pollo... ratios de 15 a 1 o peores.

Del aceite de girasol (que no abunda precisamente en la naturaleza) no voy ni a hablar.

Dicho esto, "en la misma proporción" es un concepto relativo.
Dentro de que sería lo ideal, desde luego mucho mejor una proporción 3 a 1 que una 20 a 1.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Feb 2022)

No hagáis mucho caso a Noyo. Es un tonto aspirante a culturista que quiere ir de listo. Todo lo ve muy fácil, todo es evidente, y todo lo que hace él es lo mejor y un ejemplo para el resto del mundo que deberíamos imitar. Si el resto del mundo tiene problemas la culpa es suya por no hacer como él. Deberíamos poner a Noyo como ministro de sanidad.

Noyo no pretente ayudar a nadie ni aprender nada, sólo quiere subir su ego tratando de demostrar lo listo que es y lo bien que hace las cosas.

Lo dicho, ni puto caso.


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *Chart A: Foods with Anti-Inflammatory Ratio*
> 
> 
> *Food**Omega-6: Omega-3 Ratio*Fruit3:1 or betterWhite Potato3:1Sweet Potato4:1Green Vegetables1:1*Grass-fed meat*3:1 to 5:1*Wild game*3:1 or better*Fresh fish*1:1 or betterFarmed-Raised Salmon1:1 or worseFlaxseeds1:4Hemp Seeds2.5:1Chia Seeds1:3
> ...



Ok gracias. Os veo bien informados, ¿Habéis publicado en algún mensaje las dietas que estáis comiendo?


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> TODOS no es un número ni un porcentaje.
> ¿Qué porcentaje de la población tiene su peso bajo control? menos de la mitad, según las últimas estadísticas.
> De esos
> ¿Cuántos tienen su peso bajo control simplemente por lotería genética?
> ...



Todos. El 100%. Todos consumen hidratos de carbono.

La masa en general esta mal porque comen mal y no se cuidan



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No he dicho que sea imposible. Lo que digo es que si lo ha logrado NO HA SIDO POR LA DIETA HIPOCALÓRICA, sino por otras cosas que haya hecho a la vez sin darse cuenta.



Y a que se ha debido segun tu? Magia potagia? Vas a contradecir a millones de personas y profesionales del mundo del deporte y fuera del mundo del deporte?



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y que no es NI DE LEJOS la forma más eficiente de lograrlo.
> Y que para usted, si tiene un metabolismo sano y una cierta fuerza de voluntad, es infinitamente más sencillo que para una persona con sobrepeso u obesidad, que EN SÍ MISMOS son indicadores de un metabolismo enfermo, y posiblemente de una fuerza de voluntad más discreta.
> 
> Pero es que el metabolismo enfermo y la fuerza de voluntad reducida SON CONDICIONES DE CONTORNO del problema de la obesidad, no pueden descartarse sin más e insistir en una solución que PARA LA PERSONA QUE REALMENTE LA NECESITA no es aplicable.
> ...



Si estas jodido porque tienes resistencia a la insulina ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, comer menos hidratos y hacer deporte. No tiene mas. La gente con problemas irreparables hormonales son un % excepcional, no son la norma. La norma es que con deporte y dejando de comer tantos hidratos el sistema se nivela solo. Pero no es un problemas de los hidratos per se, es porque previamente esa persona a abusado de los hidratos, ha llevado una mala alimentacion y ha sido sedentaria, acumulando un exceso de glucosa en la sangre, no por los hidratos. Porque por comer un cocido de garbanzos y un plato de arroz todos los dias no tienes ese problema.

Porque una vez has recuperado la sensibilidad a la insulina no tiene sentido seguir restringiendo los hidratos, no es viable ni sostenible a largo plazo. Con no abusar de ellos es suficiente.

Hombre, una persona acostumbrada a abusar del azucar al que le cortes los hidratos de golpe y le digas que no puede volver a consumir es un cambio radical, esa persona tendra poca adherencia y lo acabara dejando, y la adherencia en una dieta lo es todo. Se puede hacer si, pero es una medida drastica.

Es mas realista acostumbrarse a moverse un poco, ya no digo hacer deporte de alta intensidad porque una persona obesa no puede correr por ejemplo, pero si puede hacer bici estatica durante 20 minutos seguido de un entrenamiento de fuerza adaptado con mancuernas y maquinas. Y mientras hace eso no hace falta que deje los hidratos por completo, con no abusar es suficiente.

Cualquiera de los dos metodos son viables.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Añado que el ejercicio NO MEJORA la sensibilidad general a la insulina: tan sólo produce una mejora TRANSITORIA en tanto en cuanto los músculos, al estar descargados de glucógeno, son más fáciles de llenar. Pero para que eso se traduzca en una pérdida sostenida de grasa (que es lo relevante, el peso no es más que un indicador de mierda) habría que hacer ejercicio intenso casi a diario.
> 
> 
> 
> No se trata de la glucemia, sino de la insulinemia, pero lo que sea. Y no es el mejor método que existe, salvo que ya seas un atleta.



El ejercicio si mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, y la mejora de manera instantanea, en una ventana de 24 a 48 horas, de manera que si haces ejercicio regular tus niveles de glucosa en sangre van a ser optimos sin necesidad de restringir los hidratos a cero. Por eso la gente que hace ejercicio podemos comer lo que nos sale de los cojones, y si un dia me apetece comerme 2 pizzas del telepizza me las como y no pasa nada. Por eso Michael Phelps puede comer 10.000 kcal al dia, pizzas y todo tipo de hidratos y tiene una salud y rendimiento perfectos. Y como Michael Pelps cualquier deportista, que te piensas que yo venderia a mi madre por un cruasan? xDDD Amigo no sabes como funciona una verdadera dieta si piensas eso.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dígame, si es tan básico ¿Por qué insistir una y otra vez en la GILIPOLLEZ de las dietas hipocalóricas, que sólo disminuyen la insulinhemia indirectamente? ¿Por qué insistir en recomendar el deporte, así en general, cuando el tipo y la intensidad de deporte necesarios para mejorar la sensibilidad a la insulina NO ESTÁN AL ALCANCE DE UNA PERSONA OBESA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, tu sabes como funciona una dieta hipocalorica? has hecho alguna dieta hipocalorica en condiciones? Porque una dieta hipocalorica se basa en el REDUCIR EL CONSUMO DE HIDRATOS, igual que una dieta hipercalorica se basa en AUMENTAR EL CONSUMO DE HIDRATOS.

Para ponernos en situacion, si tu mantenimieno diario es de 2.200 kcal, de esas 2.200 calculas:
1.6 proteina por kg de peso.
30% grasas
Hidratos de carbono el resto de kcal.

El consumo de proteinas y grasas no se debe modificar porque son necesarios para mantener los tejidos. Es el consumo de hidratos lo que se recorta. Si has hecho una hipocalorica recortando proteinas o grasas, mal hecho.


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

Ok entiendo.

Yo llevo un tiempo interesado en "comer sano" y cada vez tengo menos claro el concepto.

Ya no sé ni qué cojones es comer sano, me refiero a que no sé qué debería comer para estar, seguro al 100%, de que estoy comiendo sano. Después de leer bastante he dejado de pensar en "qué alimento será más saludable", ahora lo que busco es que no sea tóxico.   

Al final he ido a parar aquí:

MEDICAL TOXICOLOGY OF NATURAL SUBSTANCES



https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/book/10.1002/9780470330319



No sé si alguien conoce una referencia del mismo nivel pero del 2021 o 2022.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Eso se hace durante la preparacion que es un periodo muy pequeño de tiempo para eliminar liquidos y salir a tarima con el musculo pegado a la piel. 

El resto del tiempo la dieta de un culturista te entierra en hidratos de carbono.


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Porque es imposible subir o bajar de peso si no es con restriccion o superavit calorico, asi de simple.

Si eliminas los hidratos de la dieta perderas 2 o 3 kg de liquidos de manera instanteanea, y perderas peso. Pero perderas peso porque estas comiendo menos kcal, no por los hidratos, no se si me explico. La dieta hipocalorica es lo que tu estas haciendo porque no hay otra manera de perder peso. La diferencia entre un sistema y otro esta en la distribucion de los macronutrientes.


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

Sí, es justo lo que estoy haciendo. Llevo un diario y en cuanto siento algo extraño lo apunto. Luego repaso toda la comida del día y las sensaciones, es un camino largo porque hay muchos alimentos pero muy interesante.


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

¿Puedes ampliar eso con algunos ejemplos?


----------



## Noyo (23 Feb 2022)

Vives en la caverna de platon, ves sombras y no sabes de dónde vienen


----------



## nief (23 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Eso no es asi. El metabolismo no se reduce tan facilmente por estar en un deficit del 20%.
> 
> Eso solo pasa si haces locuras como el chaval que ha posteado antes su dieta de 900 kcal. Y se soluciona comiendo en condiciones durante un par de dias y volviendo a la carga.



Tu no sabes lo que puede hacer unas decimas de menor temperatura en el cuerpo, la cantidad de energia que se ahorra

Amen de no dejarte ni pensar de lo cansado que estas, 0 ganas de hacer ningun ejercicio.

Como? te bajo un poquito tu hormona tiroides y pasas de ir en 5 a ir en 1 al ralenti. Cuentaselo a los que tienen problemas de tiroides.


----------



## derepen (23 Feb 2022)

Ok, sí tiene mucho sentido lo que dices, en principio me gustaría hacerlo toda la vida.


----------



## Punzante (23 Feb 2022)

Después de una interesante batalla dialéctica, un estudio que no va a sentar muy bien a los anti carnívoros.

Publicado en el _International Journal of General Medicine_ el 22 de febrero de 2022, revisado por pares; Unidad de Investigación de Antropología Biológica y Anatomía Comparada (BACARU), Facultad de Medicina de Adelaide, Universidad de Adelaide, Australia.

*El consumo total de carne está asociado con la esperanza de vida: un análisis transversal de datos de 175 poblaciones contemporáneas








Meat intake is associated with life expectancy | IJGM


Examining the association between meat intake and life expectancy at a population level based on ecological data published by the United Nations agencies




www.dovepress.com




*

El estudio es más que interesante, pero según llegas a la "discusión" y lees, a más de uno le va a dar un parraque

Unos extractos:
-_los países con mayor consumo de carne tienen una mayor esperanza de vida y una menor mortalidad infantil_. Esta relación es independiente de los efectos de la ingesta calórica, el nivel socioeconómico (PIB PPP), la obesidad, la urbanización (estilo de vida) y la educación.

-_Otro hallazgo de este estudio es que los cultivos de carbohidratos se correlacionan débil y negativamente con la esperanza de vida. _Este hallazgo está respaldado por varios estudios etnológicos y arqueológicos, que concluyeron que la transición a dietas basadas en cereales provocó una reducción en la esperanza de vida 74 , 101–103 porque los cereales tienden a tener un valor nutricional más bajo.


----------



## podemita medio (23 Feb 2022)

Punzante dijo:


> Después de una interesante batalla dialéctica, un estudio que no va a sentar muy bien a los anti carnívoros.
> 
> Publicado el 22 de febrero de 2022, revisado por pares; Unidad de Investigación de Antropología Biológica y Anatomía Comparada (BACARU), Facultad de Medicina de Adelaide, Universidad de Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> ...



Nos guste o no, nos parezca ético o no, nos parezca sostenible o no, nuestros antepasados prehistóricos eran hipercarnívoros. De hecho dicen que llevaron a la extinción a los mamuts y otra megafauna. No eramos rumiantes ni eramos herbívoros. De hecho, hay una especie de homínido extinto que sí era puramente herbíboro, con adpataciones en la mandíbula y aparato digestivo para ello, el paranthropus.









Paranthropus boisei - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_*Paranthropus boisei*_ es una especie de homínido extinta de África Oriental, que vivió en un entorno seco y se alimentaba de vegetales duros, para lo que desarrolló un potente aparato masticador destinado a triturar semillas y raíces. Aparece en el registro fósil en sedimentos del Pleistoceno inferior, de hace entre 2,3 (Gelasiense) y 1,3 millones de años (Calabriense).


----------



## Kadessa (23 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> No digo que multiples estrategias no sirvan para lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Es taaaaaal y como lo cuentas. Hice paleo low carb hace años, pero volví a lo "normal". Hace hoy justo un año volví a una dieta muy baja en hc, con mucha verdura, huevos, carnes, pescados, vísceras...
Total, que a los dos días de cambiar de hábitos el año pasado, tanto mi marido como yo, los dos nos quedamos rotos. Miserables totalmente. De hecho dijimos: como esto dure más de dos días no vamos a aguantar. Pero nada fueron dos días clavados. La llevamos estricta durante 3 meses, por debajo de los 30g de hc diarios. Luego hemos sido algo más flexibles por eso de vivir en sociedad a veces, pero ya no notamos nada, ni siquiera después de Navidad que han sido dos semanas de comidas familiares y con amigos, bien altas en hc.
Y nos hemos acostumbrado a ayunar. Cenamos sobre las 20:30 y no comemos nada hasta las 12 del día siguiente, a veces incluso algo más tarde.

También empecé a entrenar fuerza en mayo del 21 y he pasado de hacer 10 deadlifts con 30kg a 7 con 80kg. Y he perdido 10kg comiendo más y mejor que nunca. Mujer de 34 años y 50kg de peso.


----------



## qbit (24 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo interesado en "comer sano" y cada vez tengo menos claro el concepto.
> 
> Ya no sé ni qué cojones es comer sano, me refiero a que no sé qué debería comer para estar, seguro al 100%, de que estoy comiendo sano. Después de leer bastante he dejado de pensar en "qué alimento será más saludable", ahora lo que busco es que no sea tóxico.



Porque a la hora de valorar qué es comer sano, hay que tener claro el orden de prioridades que yo creo es:

1. Romper, si lo hay, el círculo vicioso glucosa-insulina, que produce muchas enfermedades graves acumulativas con el tiempo, como caries, obesidad, resistencia a la insulina, diabetes tipo 2 y envejecimiento prematuro por glicación de las proteínas. Esto es difícil para quien está dentro del círculo vicioso, por ser el azúcar una droga y por la publicidad constante en favor de la comida industrial que la contiene.

2. Antinutrientes, que tampoco son para tanto para gente normal sin alergias que pueda comer de todo, y contaminantes: Basta usar sentido común (higiene alimentaria, comer variado, etc.), para mantenerlo a raya y es fácil de conseguir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Todos. El 100%. Todos consumen hidratos de carbono.
> 
> La masa en general esta mal porque comen mal y no se cuidan



Fuente: sus cojones morenos.
Dicho esto, yo no sé si es que no me explico, o es que está usted siendo deliberadamente obtuso.

Pregunto cuántas personas, o qué porcentaje de la población son esos TODOS.
Para empezar, no pueden ser mayoría, porque más del 50% de la población española (no entro en USA para no hacer sangre) tiene sobrepeso considerable u obesidad, luego no son parte de esos "todos" a los que le funciona el invento.
Y de ese menos del 50%, los habrá también que no tengan sobrepeso por genética (como mi señora, que no ha levantado un hierro en su vida, se come a Dios por las patas y no tié cojones de pasar de 47 kilos ni preñada de 8 meses).
Y otros que no tengan sobrepeso porque son jóvenes, pero que no han hecho dieta ni deporte en su puta vida.



> Y a que se ha debido segun tu? Magia potagia? Vas a contradecir a millones de personas y profesionales del mundo del deporte y fuera del mundo del deporte?



No contradigo sus métodos, ni siquiera sus modelos. Sólo digo que son modelos de baja resolución, válidos para una serie restringida de condiciones, pero que para otros planteamientos se quedan cortos.

Le pongo un ejemplo: para volar es necesario que el empuje vertical sea mayor que el peso. Esto es rigurosamente cierto, igual que es cierto que para adelgazar es necesario un consumo de energía superior al aporte dietético.

Intentar aplicar este principio a pelo para volar, procurando reducir el peso y aumentar el empuje funciona... en los globos aerostáticos, fin.
Para cualquier otro cuerpo que no esté ya muy muy cerca del equilibrio entre peso y empuje, con esa aplicación tan burda del principio general no vas a conseguir nada.

Sí, cuanto menos peses, menos empuje necesitas, así que procurar que el cuerpo que pretendes hacer volar sea lo más ligero posible ayudará ALGO.
Y sí, cuanto menor sea la densidad relativa del cuerpo respecto al aire, mayor va a ser el empuje aerostático, y eso también ayudará ALGO.

Pero te pongas como te pongas, un Boeing 747 no va a volar sólo porque intentes reducir su peso o aumentar su volumen. Y por si fuera poco, en la mayoría de los casos peso y volumen son directamente proporcionales, por lo que estás jodido. Para hacer volar un Boeing 747 NO VALE SÓLO con aplicar la "teoría del balance de empujes", tienes que ENTENDER cómo funciona el empuje exactamente, y cómo lograr mayores empujes sin tocar la densidad del cuerpo: necesitas saber AERODINÁMICA.

¿Significa eso que la teoría del balance de empujes es falsa? No, es rigurosamente cierta.
¿Significa eso que el método del balance de empujes no sirva a globos aerostáticos? Tampoco, claro que sirve
Pero para cuerpos cuya relación básica entre peso y empuje no esté muy cerca del equilibrio, EL MÉTODO NO SIRVE.
¡Pero todos los cuerpos que vuelen tienen que cumplir con el principio de balance de empujes! Sí.
Entonces, bastará con convertir todos los cuerpos que pretendas hacer volar en globos aerostáticos...
... cosa que podrás conseguir a veces, pero que la mayoría de las veces, va a ser que no.




> Si estas jodido porque tienes resistencia a la insulina ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, comer menos hidratos y hacer deporte. No tiene mas. La gente con problemas irreparables hormonales son un % excepcional, no son la norma. La norma es que con deporte y dejando de comer tantos hidratos el sistema se nivela solo. Pero no es un problemas de los hidratos per se, es porque previamente esa persona a abusado de los hidratos, ha llevado una mala alimentacion y ha sido sedentaria, acumulando un exceso de glucosa en la sangre, no por los hidratos. Porque por comer un cocido de garbanzos y un plato de arroz todos los dias no tienes ese problema.



Si estás jodido porque tienes resistencia a la insulina, puedes hacer deporte y comer menos hidratos, y dependiendo de cuánta resistencia hayas acumulado, tal vez puedas recuperarla. Pero eso sólo va a funcionar si la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida es relativamente poca y tú capaz de hacer los esfuerzos necesarios. Y ESO SÍ QUE NO ES LA NORMA. Si lo fuera, no tendríamos más del 50% de la población con sobrepeso pertinaz u obesidad (que son EN SÍ MISMOS señales claras de resistencia a la insulina).

Gente con daños "irreparables" (que no lo son, porque se pueden reparar con ayuno y LCHF) no serán la norma, pero apuesto a que son MÁS que la gente a la que su método le va a funcionar: en España, el 14% de la población sufre Diabetes tipo 2.
Me juego una mano y no la pierdo a que el % de gente con la capacidad Y LA INTENCIÓN de hacer deporte y bajar los hidratos DURANTE MESES para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida no son tantos.



> Porque una vez has recuperado la sensibilidad a la insulina no tiene sentido seguir restringiendo los hidratos, no es viable ni sostenible a largo plazo. Con no abusar de ellos es suficiente.



¿Por qué no? No digo hacerse carnívoro (que también podría ser, pero tampoco hay que forzar), pero si sabes que es difícil controlar el consumo de harinas y dulces (porque SON ADICTIVOS), igual te cuesta menos aparcarlos para (casi) siempre, dejarlos para las ocasiones especiales, asegurarte de que cuando te das el gusto es sólo con los de mejor calidad, que pasarte la vida midiendo y pesando el pan, la pasta, etc.



> Hombre, una persona acostumbrada a abusar del azucar al que le cortes los hidratos de golpe y le digas que no puede volver a consumir es un cambio radical, esa persona tendra poca adherencia y lo acabara dejando, y la adherencia en una dieta lo es todo. Se puede hacer si, pero es una medida drastica.



Eso dependerá y mucho de la persona. Para muchos será mucho más fácil que hacer deporte de forma sostenida. Para muchos otros, será viable mantenerlo UN TIEMPO, lo suficiente para cumplir objetivos. Y tiene una ventaja clara sobre las dietas hipocalóricas: en lugar de ser cada vez más difícil, ES CADA VEZ MÁS FÁCIL.



> Es mas realista acostumbrarse a moverse un poco, ya no digo hacer deporte de alta intensidad porque una persona obesa no puede correr por ejemplo, pero si puede hacer bici estatica durante 20 minutos seguido de un entrenamiento de fuerza adaptado con mancuernas y maquinas. Y mientras hace eso no hace falta que deje los hidratos por completo, con no abusar es suficiente.



Más realista para usted, que es un deportista. Yo ya le digo que he probado ambos métodos y que las mancuernas y la bici estática se las regalo: me quedo en mi sofá ayunando y viendo la tele. Porque, visto de otro modo, mientras implementes ayunos y restrinjas hidratos no hace falta que te subas a la bici estática.



> Cualquiera de los dos metodos son viables.



Sí, pero para una persona que YA ha demostrado que el primero no le sirve (porque ha hecho mil dietas y se ha apuntado a mil gimnasios), el segundo va a ser mucho más eficaz.



> El ejercicio si mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, y la mejora de manera instantanea, en una ventana de 24 a 48 horas, de manera que si haces ejercicio regular tus niveles de glucosa en sangre van a ser optimos sin necesidad de restringir los hidratos a cero. Por eso la gente que hace ejercicio podemos comer lo que nos sale de los cojones, y si un dia me apetece comerme 2 pizzas del telepizza me las como y no pasa nada. Por eso Michael Phelps puede comer 10.000 kcal al dia, pizzas y todo tipo de hidratos y tiene una salud y rendimiento perfectos. Y como Michael Pelps cualquier deportista, que te piensas que yo venderia a mi madre por un cruasan? xDDD Amigo no sabes como funciona una verdadera dieta si piensas eso.



Que es lo que yo he dicho. Que la mejora de la sensibilidad es TEMPORAL, que desaparece en cuanto dejas de hacer ejercicio periódico. Cosa que NO SUCEDE con una combinación de keto/lcfh y ayunos.

Si la sensibilidad a la insulina fuera una rueda pinchada, el deporte es inflar la rueda, y el ayuno+ keto/lchf es repararla.



> Pero vamos a ver, tu sabes como funciona una dieta hipocalorica? has hecho alguna dieta hipocalorica en condiciones? Porque una dieta hipocalorica se basa en el REDUCIR EL CONSUMO DE HIDRATOS, igual que una dieta hipercalorica se basa en AUMENTAR EL CONSUMO DE HIDRATOS.
> 
> Para ponernos en situacion, si tu mantenimieno diario es de 2.200 kcal, de esas 2.200 calculas:
> 1.6 proteina por kg de peso.
> ...



1.6 gramos de proteína, ajam. Más bien, 0,5 gramos o el 15% (lo que sea más), salvo que seas deportista. Las proteínas en un cuerpo que no hace deporte intenso, por encima de ese umbral, son glucogénicas, tienen el 25% del efecto de los hidratos de carbono.

Y un 30% de grasa, eso será ahora que por fin le va entrando al personal en la cabeza que la grasa no es mala. Las dietas hipocalóricas de los últimos 50 años apuntaban más bien a un 10% o menos.

Eso significa, básicamente, que su dieta hipocalórica lo que es en realidad es low carb.
Que es lo que yo venía a señalar: que las dietas de restricción calórica funcionan más por lo que dejas de comer que por el hecho de restringir el aporte calórico total. Y que cuando reduces el aporte calórico total sin reducir lo que en realidad te ha llevado a donde estás, los hidratos, tienes muchas papeletas para fracasar. En cambio si reduces los hidratos sin reducir el aporte calórico, seguramente te vaya muchísimo mejor ¿Por qué empeñarse entonces en llamarlas hipocalóricas, en poner el foco en las calorías, cuando lo importante son los hidratos?

Y en todo caso, tan importante como el cuánto es el cuándo, el cada cuánto.
Otra de las aberraciones nutricionales clásicas es empeñarse en repartir en 5, 6, 7 comidas, todo el día pastando, ese páncreas que no pare.
Así sí vas a conseguir recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina, por los cojones.


----------



## derepen (24 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Porque a la hora de valorar qué es comer sano, hay que tener claro el orden de prioridades que yo creo es:
> 
> 1. Romper, si lo hay, el círculo vicioso glucosa-insulina, que produce muchas enfermedades graves acumulativas con el tiempo, como caries, obesidad, resistencia a la insulina, diabetes tipo 2 y envejecimiento prematuro por glicación de las proteínas. Esto es difícil para quien está dentro del círculo vicioso, por ser el azúcar una droga y por la publicidad constante en favor de la comida industrial que la contiene.
> 
> 2. Antinutrientes, que tampoco son para tanto para gente normal sin alergias que pueda comer de todo, y contaminantes: Basta usar sentido común (higiene alimentaria, comer variado, etc.), para mantenerlo a raya y es fácil de conseguir.



¿Conoces bien los antinutrientes? ¿Has leído algo interesante al respecto?


----------



## JimTonic (24 Feb 2022)

bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).

Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75

Llevo ya 3 dias con esta dieta, y he empezado con 95 kilos y 180

1) en el desayuno estoy metiendo un zuimo de naranja, cafe, vitaminas c +d y glucosamina, y una tostada con mermelada

2) comida un plato, que ahora cambiare a cosas mas ligh, aprovechare para meter la proteina, y bajar los carbohidratos, aqui eliminare las patatas o la pasta

3) a las 17 hora del te para matar el hambre

4) a las 20 la cena, estoy comiéndome una pequeña ensalada ya hecha de quinoa y humus con huevo cocido. Y media tostadira de pan integral con simientes.





también es verdad, que vengo de un par de ultimos años bañados en alcohol. solo con el alcohol rebajo rapido. 

En fin ya os ire diciendo


----------



## podemita medio (24 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).
> 
> Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75
> 
> ...



Viendo tu plan de dieta diría que tienes una dependencia muy fuerte del azucar. Por la mañana ya empiezas con el zumo de naranja y la tostada con mermelada, azucar a montones que sólo te servirá para tener energía por la mañana pero no te quitarán el hambre por mucho tiempo. Mejor cambiar la tostada por una tortilla.

Luego estás tratando de hacer una dieta hipocalórica. Pocas calorías, light, ensaladas, baja en grasas. Ya se ha explicado en el hilo, las dietas hipocalóricas no funcionan porque disminuyen tu metabolismo y luego recuperarás lo perdido y un extra de regalo. Además de dejarte sin energía.

Y las proteínas? dónde están la carne, los huevos, el pescado? Las proteínas es lo que te sacian y le dicen a tu cerebro que ya estás lleno. Si no comes proteínas vas a tener que recurrir a la fuerza de voluntad para superar el hambre. Y el hambre siempre gana.


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).
> 
> Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75
> 
> ...



Quita ese desayuno cargado de azucar y pasate a unos huevos, o comida. Hazte una comida normal si tienes hambre


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Viendo tu plan de dieta diría que tienes una dependencia muy fuerte del azucar. Por la mañana ya empiezas con el zumo de naranja y la tostada con mermelada, azucar a montones que sólo te servirá para tener energía por la mañana pero no te quitarán el hambre por mucho tiempo. Mejor cambiar la tostada por una tortilla.
> 
> Luego estás tratando de hacer una dieta hipocalórica. Pocas calorías, light, ensaladas, baja en grasas. Ya se ha explicado en el hilo, las dietas hipocalóricas no funcionan porque disminuyen tu metabolismo y luego recuperarás lo perdido y un extra de regalo. Además de dejarte sin energía.
> 
> Y las proteínas? dónde están la carne, los huevos, el pescado? Las proteínas es lo que te sacian y le dicen a tu cerebro que ya estás lleno. Si no comes proteínas vas a tener que recurrir a la fuerza de voluntad para superar el hambre. Y el hambre siempre gana.



Amen de que no podra hacer ejercicio

Al final estoy con smiling jack. 

Compensa el hacer tooodo ese ejercicio por poder comer un poco? 

En mi caso no


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

Yo pensando que saldría alto el colesterol, y me encuentro con esto...


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

Alarmante el hdl tan bajo? y que cojones es lo de los monocitos?


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

He de decir que vengo de aquí...


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> Alarmante el hdl tan bajo? y que cojones es lo de los monocitos?



Si. Muy bajo ese hdl

De hecho un endocrino te diria q mal.

Colesterol total / hdl > 5
Trigliceridos/hdl > 2

Aunque colesterol total menos de 200 y trigliceridos bajos, con else hdl tan bajo hay un riesgo cardiovascular alto

Que comes en general?


----------



## nief (24 Feb 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> He de decir que vengo de aquí...



Viendo la evolucion esta mejor que la anterior. Mucho mejor

Te falta aumentar ingesta de :

Huevos
Pescado
Queso
Carne con su grasa


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si. Muy bajo ese hdl
> 
> De hecho un endocrino te diria q mal.
> 
> ...



Pues estaba intentando meterme en la lchf, pero los findes la cago y la cerveza y comida basura me lastran.

De normal mucho queso, suplemento con Omega 3, pero tendré que meter carne grasa.

La cosa es que soy hipertenso y eso del hdl tan bajo me tiene muy mosca.

Gracias por comentar.

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si. Muy bajo ese hdl
> 
> De hecho un endocrino te diria q mal.
> 
> ...



Pues estaba intentando meterme en la lchf, pero los findes la cago y la cerveza y comida basura me lastran.

De normal mucho queso, suplemento con Omega 3, pero tendré que meter carne grasa.

La cosa es que soy hipertenso y eso del hdl tan bajo me tiene muy mosca.

Gracias por comentar.

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dexmond (24 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si. Muy bajo ese hdl
> 
> De hecho un endocrino te diria q mal.
> 
> ...



Pues estaba intentando meterme en la lchf, pero los findes la cago y la cerveza y comida basura me lastran.

De normal mucho queso, suplemento con Omega 3, pero tendré que meter carne grasa.

La cosa es que soy hipertenso y eso del hdl tan bajo me tiene muy mosca.

Gracias por comentar.

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (25 Feb 2022)

Estás buscando polla?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Dexmond (25 Feb 2022)

ACC/AHA ASCVD Risk Calculator


Calculate your risk for heart disease and stroke using the ASCVD algorithm published in the 2013 ACC/AHA guidelines.



www.cvriskcalculator.com





Te valora el riesgo de sufrir infarto segun 4 datos a la mano de cualquiera.


----------



## Gort (25 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).
> 
> Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75
> 
> ...



Te he dado un "thanks" solo para darte ánimos con tu intención de bajar peso porque para nada me parece realista ni efectiva a corto, medio ni largo plazo tu dieta con la que pretendes rebajar peso. 

Para empezar, es eso, "dieta", un plan temporal y finito en el tiempo, es decir, no es un estilo de vida en el que abrazas nuevos hábitos saludables para conservar un peso saludable y unas buenas condiciones de salud. Luego, veo demasiado pan y cereales, mermelada, zumo de naranja, es decir, azúcar, que provocarán el consabido chute de insulina para rebajar la glucosa en sangre y a la bajada del chutazo insulínico, sentirás una sensación de hambre y ganas de volver a comer almidones y azúcares, un bucle infinito del que no saldrás y que te impedirá conseguir tu objetivo. 

En fin, te recomiendo que te leas este hilo (en mi opinión, ha salvado vidas) desde la primera parte aunque sea de manera diagonal y bajes carbohidratos y aumentes grasas buenas (AOVE, mantequilla, aceite de coco, muy saciantes) así como reducir las ingestas a 2 veces al día y hacer 14-16 horas de ayuno diario. Eso te posibilitará bajar peso y conservarlo de manera estable de por vida.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Feb 2022)

bueno estoy intentando hacer buenas vuestras indicaciones, y hoy he empezado comiendo unos filetes y un par de huevos fritos en el desayuno a las 8 de la mañana. Nada de tostadas ni naranjas, y un cafe

son las dos de la tarde y no tengo nada de hambre por ahora, de hecho no tenia ni ganas de hacer me la comida (tenia coliflor con mayonesa) y me he metido un yogur con nueces. Nunca me habia pasado esto porque normalmente a las doce estaba canino

Empece el lunes dia 2 y ya he adelgazado un kilo. Ahora llega el finde semana que tengo fiestas/comilonas todos los dias, pero voy a intentar leerme todo el hilo y hacer caso de las indicaciones ya


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Fuente: sus cojones morenos.
> Dicho esto, yo no sé si es que no me explico, o es que está usted siendo deliberadamente obtuso.
> 
> Pregunto cuántas personas, o qué porcentaje de la población son esos TODOS.
> ...



Todos los que se cuidan y hacen deporte, todos los que han cambiado su cuerpo, todos los profesionales de cualquier sector que te puedas encontrar. Todos consumimos hidratos de carbono. Nadie tiene una dieta cetogenica a largo plazo porque es inviable deportivamente, mentalmente y economicamente.

No tomes como ejemplo a la masa borrega, fijate en los que ya han recorrido el camino y pueden enseñarte. A mi que me importa que un % elevado de la poblacion tenga sobrepeso? Ese % de la poblacion no hace las cosas bien, come malos alimentos, tiene una descompensacion en la distribucion de los macronutrientes de su dieta y ademas no tienen hacen actividad fisica, a mi que me importa lo que haga esa gente?

Fijate en la gente que sabe y ha cambiado su fisico, como yo o como millones de personas que enseñan nutricion y fitness, de las cuales te puedes quedar solo con la parte de la nutricion. Pero mucho no te importara tu salud si no quieres adquirir unos habitos de vida saludables los cuales van mas alla de estar todo el dia en el sofa.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No contradigo sus métodos, ni siquiera sus modelos. Sólo digo que son modelos de baja resolución, válidos para una serie restringida de condiciones, pero que para otros planteamientos se quedan cortos.
> 
> Le pongo un ejemplo: para volar es necesario que el empuje vertical sea mayor que el peso. Esto es rigurosamente cierto, igual que es cierto que para adelgazar es necesario un consumo de energía superior al aporte dietético.
> 
> ...



No son modelos de baja resolucion, son modelos y pautas de alimentacion para todo el mundo. Sirven para siempre, para todos. Lo entiendes? Ya he explicado como se soluciona la resistencia a la insulina.

Hablas como si fueses un profesional que ha llevado a miles de personas y eres un random gordo que ha adelgazado dejando los hidratos y por lo tanto en tu cabeza los hidratos son el demonio y deben ser eliminados de la sociedad. No eres entrenador, no eres nutricionista, no tienes conocimiento ni experiencia mas alla de tu propio caso. Eres un extremista que piensa que todo el mundo debe dejar de comer hidratos. Estas muy equivocado.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Si estás jodido porque tienes resistencia a la insulina, puedes hacer deporte y comer menos hidratos, y dependiendo de cuánta resistencia hayas acumulado, tal vez puedas recuperarla. Pero eso sólo va a funcionar si la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida es relativamente poca y tú capaz de hacer los esfuerzos necesarios. Y ESO SÍ QUE NO ES LA NORMA. Si lo fuera, no tendríamos más del 50% de la población con sobrepeso pertinaz u obesidad (que son EN SÍ MISMOS señales claras de resistencia a la insulina).
> 
> Gente con daños "irreparables" (que no lo son, porque se pueden reparar con ayuno y LCHF) no serán la norma, pero apuesto a que son MÁS que la gente a la que su método le va a funcionar: en España, el 14% de la población sufre Diabetes tipo 2.
> Me juego una mano y no la pierdo a que el % de gente con la capacidad Y LA INTENCIÓN de hacer deporte y bajar los hidratos DURANTE MESES para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida no son tantos.



Tal vez no, con ejercicio y buenos habitos siempre se recupera la sensibilidad a unos niveles normales. La gente con problemas irreparables es un % minusculo. No hagas de la excepcion la norma. Eso funciona siempre, para siempre y para todo el mundo, menos para los vagos que os quejais en los foros. Y no pongas como justificacion a la masa ignorante comemierda (literalmente, no es un insulto) porque no son ejemplo de nada. Fijate en la gente que sabe, los que tienen buen fisico y buena salud, y aprende de esos.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Por qué no? No digo hacerse carnívoro (que también podría ser, pero tampoco hay que forzar), pero si sabes que es difícil controlar el consumo de harinas y dulces (porque SON ADICTIVOS), igual te cuesta menos aparcarlos para (casi) siempre, dejarlos para las ocasiones especiales, asegurarte de que cuando te das el gusto es sólo con los de mejor calidad, que pasarte la vida midiendo y pesando el pan, la pasta, etc.



Porque como ya he dicho no es viable ni deportivamente ni mentalmente ni economicamente. A no ser que seas un enclenque sin masa muscular y sedentario cuyo requerimientos energeticos no pasen de las 1000 kilocalorias. Porque como tengas que comer toda la vida 2.200 kcal (por tirar a lo bajo) a base de proteinas y grasas vas apañao.

Que vas a hacer, cubrir mas de un 30% de grasas? No es muy recomendable. Comer mas de 1.6 gr de proteina por kg de peso? Vas a tirar el dinero a lo tonto. Y como seas una persona activa con unas necesidades por encima de las 3000 kcal, prepara la cartera.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Eso dependerá y mucho de la persona. Para muchos será mucho más fácil que hacer deporte de forma sostenida. Para muchos otros, será viable mantenerlo UN TIEMPO, lo suficiente para cumplir objetivos. Y tiene una ventaja clara sobre las dietas hipocalóricas: en lugar de ser cada vez más difícil, ES CADA VEZ MÁS FÁCIL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuantas dietas has hecho? pon un ejemplo de dieta de las miles y miles que has hecho, a ver si asi nos vamos entendiendo.

Cuantos gimnasios has pisado? Apuesto a que no mas de uno y dejaste de ir a la semana. Tu ni has hecho mil dietas ni has pisado un gimnasio, mentiroso.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Que es lo que yo he dicho. Que la mejora de la sensibilidad es TEMPORAL, que desaparece en cuanto dejas de hacer ejercicio periódico. Cosa que NO SUCEDE con una combinación de keto/lcfh y ayunos.
> 
> Si la sensibilidad a la insulina fuera una rueda pinchada, el deporte es inflar la rueda, y el ayuno+ keto/lchf es repararla.



Estas diciendo que un deportista deja el deporte y automaticamente desarrolla resistencia la insulina por comer hidratos? No amigo, la resistencia a la insulina viene por abusar de manera constante de una mala alimentacion. Estoy seguro que tu ya lo sabes, no hace falta que te lo diga. No es el consumo de hidratos, es el abuso unido al sedentarismo y malas practicas alimentarias. Como ya he dicho por comer un plato de garbanzos y arroz todos los dias no desarrollas ese problema.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> 1.6 gramos de proteína, ajam. Más bien, 0,5 gramos o el 15% (lo que sea más), salvo que seas deportista. Las proteínas en un cuerpo que no hace deporte intenso, por encima de ese umbral, son glucogénicas, tienen el 25% del efecto de los hidratos de carbono.
> 
> Y un 30% de grasa, eso será ahora que por fin le va entrando al personal en la cabeza que la grasa no es mala. Las dietas hipocalóricas de los últimos 50 años apuntaban más bien a un 10% o menos.
> 
> ...



Y aunque no seas deportista tambien, las proteinas son lo mas importante, ves como no tienes idea. No entiendo como una persona que no come hidratos esta diciendo que 1.6 gr de proteina por kg es mucho. Si no comes hidratos ni proteinas de donde sacas las kcal muchacho, del aire?

Si reduces los hidratos sin reducir el aporte calorico lo que estas haciendo es recomposicion corporal. Igual que si juegas con las proteinas va a variar tu % muscular y si juegas con las grasas tu % grasa, si juegas con los hidratos variara tu % de liquidos y grasas. Se llama recomposicion corporal.

20-30% de grasas es lo que se recomienda en el mundillo desde hace 10 años por lo menos, que yo sepa. No se los borregos de donde sacais vuestros datos de mierda. Ademas que el bajo consumo de grasas esta asociado al colesterol y la falta de testosterona.

Y no, esto no es una dieta low carb.

Para un hombre de 75 kg y 2.200 kcal:

1.6 gr de proteina por kg son 480 kcal
30% grasas son 660 kcal
Y las 1.060 kcal restantes corresponden a hidratos

Esto es una normocalorica. Restamos un 20% para que sea hipocalorica y nos quedan 620 kcal de hidratos

Ahora te reto a hacer esta misma dieta sustituyendo los hidratos por proteinas y grasas, y me dices si es viable a largo plazo, crack.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Todos los que se cuidan y hacen deporte, todos los que han cambiado su cuerpo, todos los profesionales de cualquier sector que te puedas encontrar. Todos consumimos hidratos de carbono. Nadie tiene una dieta cetogenica a largo plazo porque es inviable deportivamente, mentalmente y economicamente.
> 
> No tomes como ejemplo a la masa borrega, fijate en los que ya han recorrido el camino y pueden enseñarte. A mi que me importa que un % elevado de la poblacion tenga sobrepeso? Ese % de la poblacion no hace las cosas bien, come malos alimentos, tiene una descompensacion en la distribucion de los macronutrientes de su dieta y ademas no tienen hacen actividad fisica, a mi que me importa lo que haga esa gente?
> 
> ...




Solo un nombre Tim Noakes









Prof Tim Noakes’ shifting eating advice


Health-e News takes a look back at Prof Tim Noakes's nutritional advice has changed over the decades and how he ended up at "The Real Meal Revolution."




health-e.org.za






Cuantos deportistas acaban luego con diabetes....

A ver señores que lo de keto y low carb no es por moda.

Ha habido un cambio cientifico en los ultimos años a la luz de muchisimos datos que ahora se tienen, tras muchos estudios.

El mundo ha evolucionado porque la ciencia ha evolucionado

Por otro lado.

La energia se saca de las grasas mayormente. Que es de donde los humanos obtenemos la energia. Si el cuerpo necesita glucosa o cetonas pues ambas salen de la grasa. 

Glucosa -> para eso esta la gluconeogenesis
Cetonas -> para eso esta el metabolismo de las grasas

Ambos procesos te idenpendizan de lo que comas.

La proteina es para el resto de necesidades pues de ahi salen los aminoacidos. 


Saludos


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

La gilipollez de la frecuencia es eso, otro mito. Lo mismo da que comas todas tus kcal en una ventana de 6 horas que en una ventana de 16.

Yo entrene durante 1 año en ayunas, rompiendo el ayuno a las 14 de la tarde. Cambio algo? En absoluto. Mismo peso y mismo porcentaje graso. Tenia mas concentracion eso si, porque el azucar atonta, pero ya esta.

No entendeis los borregos que es mucho mas importante corregir lo que comeis que repartir las tomas en 1, 2, 3 o 4 comidas al dia.

Junta toda la mierda que comes y metetela de golpe en vez de en 4 tomas, ya veras lo que va a cambiar. Nada en absoluto. Tendreis menos sensacion de agotamiento, eso es todo.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> La gilipollez de la frecuencia es eso, otro mito. Lo mismo da que comas todas tus kcal en una ventana de 6 horas que en una ventana de 16.
> 
> Yo entrene durante 1 año en ayunas, rompiendo el ayuno a las 14 de la tarde. Cambio algo? En absoluto. Mismo peso y mismo porcentaje graso. Tenia mas concentracion eso si, porque el azucar atonta, pero ya esta.
> 
> ...



Ahi te equivocas. 

Insulina en sangre continua es un problemon


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Ahi te equivocas.
> 
> Insulina en sangre continua es un problemon



Y segun tu eso te va a provocar resistencia a la insulina?

No amigo, la resistencia a la insulina te la va a provocar abusar del consumo de hidratos, entre otras cosas, no hacer 4 comidas en vez de 2


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Y segun tu eso te va a provocar resistencia a la insulina?
> 
> No amigo, la resistencia a la insulina te la va a provocar abusar del consumo de hidratos, entre otras cosas, no hacer 4 comidas en vez de 2



Correcto pero si afecta si tu consumo de hidratos es elevado


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Correcto pero si afecta si tu consumo de hidratos es elevado



Entonces el problema es el abuso, no los hidratos. Igual que si abusas de las grasas o abusas de las proteinas.

Cual es el problema? Que la mayoria de gente tiene un deficit de proteinas y grasas y un exceso de hidratos en la dieta, y muchos de esos hidratos son procesados de mala calidad y alto indice glucemico. Junta eso con la falta de actividad fisica y tienes el combo perfecto.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Entonces el problema es el abuso, no los hidratos. Igual que si abusas de las grasas o abusas de las proteinas.
> 
> Cual es el problema? Que la mayoria de gente tiene un deficit de proteinas y grasas y un exceso de hidratos en la dieta, y muchos de esos hidratos son procesados de mala calidad y alto indice glucemico. Junta eso con la falta de actividad fisica y tienes el combo perfecto.



Cuando usted tiene razon tiene razon y hay que darsela

Pero ojo. Y asi lo han expresado ya organismos internacionales, el limite de hidratos diarios es 50g ...

50 es casi keto

To 100g diarios lo llamaria low carb

Lo normal que es? 300g?


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Cuando usted tiene razon tiene razon y hay que darsela
> 
> Pero ojo. Y asi lo han expresado ya organismos internacionales, el limite de hidratos diarios es 50g ...
> 
> ...



Calcula las kcal que necesitas al dia:








¿Cómo calcular las calorías que necesitas al día?


¿Quieres perder grasa? ¿subir de masa muscular? Para ello tendrás que profundizar en tu dieta, y para comenzar, conocer las calorías que necesitas al día




www.hsnstore.com





Una vez lo sepas calculas lo que he dicho:

1.6 proteina por kg (es lo que yo recomiendo, tu puedes hacer lo que te de la gana)
30% grasas

Las kcal que te sobran seran las correspondientes a los hidratos.

No tiene mas.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Calcula las kcal que necesitas al dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No gracias

Hay hidratos en todas partes. Soy feliz en keto y no pienso calcular nada que vaya a comer ya me faltaba eso


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> No gracias
> 
> Hay hidratos en todas partes. Soy feliz en keto y no pienso calcular nada que vaya a comer ya me faltaba eso



Pues se feliz en la ignorancia con tu dieta deficiente de 1000 kcal, haciendo caso a organismos internacionales en vez de a la evidencia real.

Espero que estes pinchado de la vacuna, por eso de que es lo que recomienda la OMS y la ciencia.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Cuando usted tiene razon tiene razon y hay que darsela
> 
> Pero ojo. Y asi lo han expresado ya organismos internacionales, el limite de hidratos diarios es 50g ...
> 
> ...



Eso es una miseria. La avena que le pongo a la leche en el desayuno lleva unos 70 gr de CH, sin contar la leche y la pieza de fruta.

Aproximadamente la mitad de las calorias en la dieta deben venir de carbohidratos. Y si estas en deficit una tercera parte mas o menos.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Eso es una miseria. La avena que le pongo a la leche en el desayuno lleva unos 70 gr de CH, sin contar la leche y la pieza de fruta.
> 
> Aproximadamente la mitad de las calorias en la dieta deben venir de carbohidratos. Y si estas en deficit una tercera parte mas o menos.



Eso lo diras tu

Llevo 2 años y medio en keto y prueba q eso no es cierto


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pues se feliz en la ignorancia con tu dieta deficiente de 1000 kcal, haciendo caso a organismos internacionales en vez de a la evidencia real.
> 
> Espero que estes pinchado de la vacuna, por eso de que es lo que recomienda la OMS y la ciencia.




Pero quien ha dicho que mi dieta sean 1000 kcalorias al dia?

Te das cuenta que 100g de grasa ya son 900kcal y hay dias que me como 400? Ejemplo un chuleton de vaca vieja de 800-1000g. Con eso tienes para varios dias.

Es que a ver señores. La energia se saca mayormente de las grasas

1 gramos de glucosa = 4kcal
1 gramo de grasa = 9 kcal mas del doble 

Ademas grasa animal se absorbe completa

Que un dia coma 800kcal o 100kcal porque no tengo mas hambre no significa que al dia siguiente pase de 3000kcal o 4000kcal.

Insisto que no mido ni considero que medir lo que uno come sea sostenible. Considero que sostenible es hacer caso al cuerpo y comer cuando se tiene hambre, pero hambre de verdad. No comer porque quieres darle al cuerpo una alegria en forma de azucar para sentirte bien (que me da que por aqui viene mucho el problema)

Y asi llevo 2 años.

Peso entre 70-73 kg estables y tengo mas energia que nunca y mas ganas de hacer cosas que antes.

AY los organismos internacionales dicen 50g de azuares maximo al dia. Pero dicen comer, carnes, pescados, huevos lacteos etc

Si quereis comer avena pues alla vosotros


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pero quien ha dicho que mi dieta sean 1000 kcalorias al dia?
> 
> Te das cuenta que 100g de grasa ya son 900kcal y hay dias que me como 400? Ejemplo un chuleton de vaca vieja de 800-1000g. Con eso tienes para varios dias.
> 
> ...



No eres tu el que ha puesto su dieta de 900 kcal unas paginas atras?

Los organismos internacionales me pueden comer los huevos. 50 gr de CH es una mierda, ya lo puede decir jesucristo que seguira siendo una estupidez.

Por cierto un chuleton de vaca no tienes apenas grasa, es todo proteina a no ser que te comas los tipicos bordes, que para eso ya tienes que tener hambre porque anda que no hay grasas mas ricas que los bordes de un chuleton.

Por curiosidad cuanto mides y que nivel de actividad tienes? porque 1000 kcal no dan ni para mantener el propio cuerpo estando en el sofa todo el dia. Eres consciente que seguramentes tengas un deficit de proteinas y grasas, ya no solo porque comes muy poco sino porque al no tener hidratos tu cuerpo tira de proteinas para sacar la energia, proteinas que deberian ser destinadas al mantenimiento y formacion de musculos y tejidos.

Me juego la cuenta a que tienes unos brazos con la misma masa muscular que el tobillo de un gorrion


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Eso lo diras tu
> 
> Llevo 2 años y medio en keto y prueba q eso no es cierto



Yo llevo toda la vida comiendo como debe ser, por eso no necesito hacer keto


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No eres tu el que ha puesto su dieta de 900 kcal unas paginas atras?
> 
> Los organismos internacionales me pueden comer los huevos. 50 gr de CH es una mierda, ya lo puede decir jesucristo que seguira siendo una estupidez.
> 
> ...




Puse lo que comi ese dia. Repito ESE DIA. 

Y leyendo el resto me doy cuenta que de biologia mas bien poco si piensas que hace falta comer hidratos de carbono para poder vivir mal vamos.

Si quieres saber mas... tienes casi 500 paginas para enterarte de que va este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Noyo (25 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Puse lo que comi ese dia. Repito ESE DIA.
> 
> Y leyendo el resto me doy cuenta que de biologia mas bien poco si piensas que hace falta comer hidratos de carbono para poder vivir mal vamos.
> 
> ...



Ese dia, y lo pusiste como presumiendo de dieta modelo sana. 

2 yogures, 2 huevos y 2 cafes.

Pero soy yo el que tiene que aprender sobre nutricion. 

Ok.


----------



## nief (25 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Ese dia, y lo pusiste como presumiendo de dieta modelo sana.
> 
> 2 yogures, 2 huevos y 2 cafes.
> 
> ...




No, lo puse como ejemplo de dieta low carb barata, frente a alguien que decia que comer low carb era caro.

Saludos.


----------



## Noyo (26 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> No, lo puse como ejemplo de dieta low carb barata, frente a alguien que decia que comer low carb era caro.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso no es ejemplo de nada, es una mamarrachada sin sentido y un atentado a la salud


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Eso no es ejemplo de nada, es una mamarrachada y un atentado a la salud



Mira, tu que problema tienes?

Que te parece si dejas de ensuciar el hilo con tu mal humor.

Era un ejemplo de un plato perfectamente natural y barato que contestaba a una afirmacion falsa. Si no te gustan los datos objetivos no es mi problema.

Otro post en ese tono y al ignore. (ignore)

saludos.


----------



## Noyo (26 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Mira, tu que problema tienes?
> 
> Que te parece si dejas de ensuciar el hilo con tu mal humor.
> 
> ...



Y que problema tienes tu con que te digan la verdad?

Me pongo de mal humor es porque soy alergico a las gilipolleces y contradicciones.

Hablas de datos objetivos pero tu dieta se basa en sensaciones, hambre e intuicion. Yo te hablo con la verdad por delante porque me baso en numeros y datos objetivos.

Quien es el que maneja datos objetivos aqui, y quien es el borrego? No te equivoques.


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Todos los que se cuidan y hacen deporte, todos los que han cambiado su cuerpo, todos los profesionales de cualquier sector que te puedas encontrar. Todos consumimos hidratos de carbono. Nadie tiene una dieta cetogenica a largo plazo porque es inviable deportivamente, mentalmente y economicamente.



O sea, que ni puta idea de cuántos.



> No tomes como ejemplo a la masa borrega, fijate en los que ya han recorrido el camino y pueden enseñarte. A mi que me importa que un % elevado de la poblacion tenga sobrepeso? Ese % de la poblacion no hace las cosas bien, come malos alimentos, tiene una descompensacion en la distribucion de los macronutrientes de su dieta y ademas no tienen hacen actividad fisica, a mi que me importa lo que haga esa gente?
> 
> Fijate en la gente que sabe y ha cambiado su fisico, como yo o como millones de personas que enseñan nutricion y fitness, de las cuales te puedes quedar solo con la parte de la nutricion. Pero mucho no te importara tu salud si no quieres adquirir unos habitos de vida saludables los cuales van mas alla de estar todo el dia en el sofa.



Porque la posibilidad de que el problema no sea "la masa borrega", sino que el método NO FUNCIONA para la mayoría... eso ni nos lo planteamos ¿no?
Y la tendencia hacia arriba de "la masa borrega" sin que haya cambiado básicamente su naturaleza ¿qué? ¿Somos más borregos que hace tres generaciones?
Antes ni Dios iba al gimnasio, y había la mitad de gordos ¿Qué falla aquí?



> No son modelos de baja resolucion, son modelos y pautas de alimentacion para todo el mundo. Sirven para siempre, para todos. Lo entiendes? Ya he explicado como se soluciona la resistencia a la insulina.



Lo ha explicado, básicamente, cuando ya lo habíamos hecho los demás. Que no quiere decir que no lo supiera, pero sí indica que no lo considera especialmente relevante. Su modelo se basa en compensar entradas y salidas reduciendo las entradas y aumentando las salidas. El famosísimo "come menos y muévete más" que no ayuda más que a los que en realidad no lo necesitan.

Ese modelo ES de baja resolución, porque no tiene en cuenta el estado hormonal del sujeto. No considera el declive del metabolismo basal. No tiene en cuenta las características de la psique del sujeto que le han llevado a la obesidad. Ignora otros efectos del desequilibrio hormonal, como son la inflamación y niveles bajos de energía, que no propician precisamente la actividad física. Ignora el hecho de que el hambre SIEMPRE gana a largo plazo. Ignora lo que sucede DESPUES, cuando la voluntad se agota, el hambre está dopada por la ghrelina y el metabolismo está al ralentí. Soslaya el hecho de que, con una dieta hipocalórica que no controle los niveles de insulina, el acceso a la grasa está capado y el cuerpo se ve forzado a consumir tejido muscular.

En resumen, su planteamiento es como la casa que dibuja un niño de cuatro años, el mío son planos de construcción.



> Hablas como si fueses un profesional que ha llevado a miles de personas y eres un random gordo que ha adelgazado dejando los hidratos y por lo tanto en tu cabeza los hidratos son el demonio y deben ser eliminados de la sociedad. No eres entrenador, no eres nutricionista, no tienes conocimiento ni experiencia mas alla de tu propio caso. Eres un extremista que piensa que todo el mundo debe dejar de comer hidratos. Estas muy equivocado.



Es lo bueno que tiene la palabra escrita, que nos permite poder aprovechar la experiencia de otros, entender lo que han descubierto, y hacerlo nuestro. No necesito ser un profesional que ha llevado a miles de personas, me sirve con haber estudiado (¡y entendido!), por ejemplo, todo lo que ha escrito al respecto (que no es poco) el doctor Jason Fung. Que no es un "profesional del fitness", sino un nefrólogo que lleva AÑOS ayudando a gente con diabetes tipo 2 y obesidad mórbida a adelgazar.

Fueraparte, sólo en este hilo hay casuística de sobra.

Dicho lo cual, si en vez de pintarme como un borrego (qué sabrá usted de mi vida) se molestara en hacer acopio de humildad y se planteara siquiera la posibilidad de que sepa algo que usted no, algo que igual le convendria saber, seguro que se habría dado cuenta de que yo, de extremista, nada.

Ya le he dicho varias veces que se trata de ARREGLAR algo que está ROTO. Que mientras lo estás arreglando, no parece la mejor de las ideas ponerte a usarlo, y menos en el modo en que lo rompiste. Pero que una vez lo arregles, allá tú.

Que se trata de ENTENDER lo que los hidratos hacen en el cuerpo, entender que eso depende de cómo esté ese cuerpo, y que una vez entiendas esas dos cosas actúes en función de lo que pretendas.

No es lo mismo alguien que quiere perder 10 kg de grasa que alguien que quiere ganar 10 kg de músculo ¿Cómo va a ser lo mismo lo que tienen que comer?



> Tal vez no, con ejercicio y buenos habitos siempre se recupera la sensibilidad a unos niveles normales. La gente con problemas irreparables es un % minusculo. No hagas de la excepcion la norma. Eso funciona siempre, para siempre y para todo el mundo, menos para los vagos que os quejais en los foros. Y no pongas como justificacion a la masa ignorante comemierda (literalmente, no es un insulto) porque no son ejemplo de nada. Fijate en la gente que sabe, los que tienen buen fisico y buena salud, y aprende de esos.



14% de diabéticos tipo 2 ¿Le pasa a usted algo con los números, o sólo con los que contradicen su fe? un 14% NO ES UN PORCENTAJE MINÚSCULO, es uno de cada 7. 4.5 MILLONES sólo en España. Si se molestara en buscar cual es el porcentaje de deportistas, culturistas, afines al fitness, etc igual resulta que eran menos.




> Porque como ya he dicho no es viable ni deportivamente ni mentalmente ni economicamente. A no ser que seas un enclenque sin masa muscular y sedentario cuyo requerimientos energeticos no pasen de las 1000 kilocalorias. Porque como tengas que comer toda la vida 2.200 kcal (por tirar a lo bajo) a base de proteinas y grasas vas apañao.
> 
> Que vas a hacer, cubrir mas de un 30% de grasas? No es muy recomendable. Comer mas de 1.6 gr de proteina por kg de peso? Vas a tirar el dinero a lo tonto. Y como seas una persona activa con unas necesidades por encima de las 3000 kcal, prepara la cartera.



Económicamente, todavía se lo aceptaría. Deportivamente no sé ni lo que significa. Mentalmente, es mucho más fácil que lo que usted propone, pero de largo.
¿Subir de un 30% de grasas? Y de un 50% ¿Cuál es el problema, exactamente, aparte del miedo que nos metieron en los 70 y que ya ha quedado archirefutado?



> Cuantas dietas has hecho? pon un ejemplo de dieta de las miles y miles que has hecho, a ver si asi nos vamos entendiendo.
> 
> Cuantos gimnasios has pisado? Apuesto a que no mas de uno y dejaste de ir a la semana. Tu ni has hecho mil dietas ni has pisado un gimnasio, mentiroso.



Entre los 16 y los 35 habré estado a dieta unas 20 veces. Siempre dietas hipocalóricas basadas en reducir grasas y contar calorías.
El primer gimnasio lo pisé a los 14, estuve allí un par de años. Nada serio, claro, era pronto.
Después he estado en otros 4, por temporadas más o menos largas (entre 3 meses y 2 años).
En particular, durante un año entero iba al gimnasio TODOS LOS DÍAS de lunes a viernes, incluso algún que otro sábado.
El resultado: mientras iba, me mantenía, cuando dejaba de ir, desandaba lo andado.

Sé que lo cómodo es suponer que todo aquel al que su método no le funciona es porque es vago o imbécil, o que no tiene voluntad.
Pues siento ser un contraejemplo de las tres.



> Estas diciendo que un deportista deja el deporte y automaticamente desarrolla resistencia la insulina por comer hidratos? No amigo, la resistencia a la insulina viene por abusar de manera constante de una mala alimentacion. Estoy seguro que tu ya lo sabes, no hace falta que te lo diga. No es el consumo de hidratos, es el abuso unido al sedentarismo y malas practicas alimentarias. Como ya he dicho por comer un plato de garbanzos y arroz todos los dias no desarrollas ese problema.



No, no es eso lo que estoy diciendo. Digo que la resistencia a la insulina no se soluciona con deporte, al menos no a un ritmo razonable.
La resistencia a la insulina se desarrolla durante años de comer mal, de mantener de forma constante niveles elevados de insulina en sangre que desensibilizan al cuerpo.

Un deportista QUE NO SEA INSULINORRESITENTE no se va a volver resistente a la insulina automáticamente por dejar el deporte y comer hidratos (o más concretamente, azúcares y harinas refinadas, que no son lo mismo que, digamos, las legumbres), desarrollar resistencia a la insulina lleva años.

Ahora bien, una persona que sea insulinorresitente podrá mejorar su sensibilidad a la insulina MIENTRAS HAGA DEPORTE, pero la mejora se pierde en cuanto deja de hacer deporte, la resistencia a la insulina sigue donde estaba. El deporte es un parche, es como tomarse una aspirina para la fiebre: la fiebre baja mientras te afecta la aspirina, pero cuando dejas de tomarla vuelve a subir, porque el problema de base sigue ahí.

Sobre lo de "a un ritmo razonable": la forma de resensibilizar el cuerpo a la insulina es mantener baja el área bajo la curva de insulinhemia. Como el deporte mejora (ni que sea temporalmente) la sensibilidad, el cuerpo necesita menos insulina, con lo que la resistencia a la insulina mejora algo con el tiempo. Pero se pueden necesitar meses para replicar la mejora que se obtiene con UN ayuno de 72 horas.



> Y aunque no seas deportista tambien, las proteinas son lo mas importante, ves como no tienes idea. No entiendo como una persona que no come hidratos esta diciendo que 1.6 gr de proteina por kg es mucho. Si no comes hidratos ni proteinas de donde sacas las kcal muchacho, del aire?



Broscience de la buena ¿eh? Los estudios CIENTÍFICOS que miden la eliminación de nitrógeno por la orina apuntan a que las necesidades esenciales de proteínas se cubren con 0,5 gramos por kilo. El resto por encima de eso puede tener dos fines:

- si estás aumentando masa muscular mediante ejercicio, irán a músculo
- si no, irán al hígado a convertirse en glucosa

esos 0,5 dependen hasta cierto punto de la masa muscular, pero salvo que seas un puto animal con más del triple de masa muscular que la media, 1,6 no es PARA NADA una proporción de proteínas de mantenimiento. Toda esa proteína extra sólo te sirve para hacer trabajar al hígado y a los riñones.


> Si reduces los hidratos sin reducir el aporte calorico lo que estas haciendo es recomposicion corporal. Igual que si juegas con las proteinas va a variar tu % muscular y si juegas con las grasas tu % grasa, si juegas con los hidratos variara tu % de liquidos y grasas. Se llama recomposicion corporal.



Joder, y luego el ignorante soy yo. NO, no aumentas músculo si subes proteínas. Aumentas músculo si haces deporte y comes suficientes proteínas, que no es lo mismo.
¿Y que aumentas tu porcentaje de grasa si comes grasas? Ya, NO, es exactamente lo contrario.



> 20-30% de grasas es lo que se recomienda en el mundillo desde hace 10 años por lo menos, que yo sepa. No se los borregos de donde sacais vuestros datos de mierda. Ademas que el bajo consumo de grasas esta asociado al colesterol y la falta de testosterona.



10 años, yo llevaba más del doble haciendo dietas, páharo. Y el mundillo no es el mundo. Pero vamos, que por mí no sufra, que yo apunto más bien a un 50% de grasas, por lo que de testosterona voy servido.



> Y no, esto no es una dieta low carb.
> 
> Para un hombre de 75 kg y 2.200 kcal:
> 
> ...



O sea, que según usted, una dieta de 1980 kcal con 620 kcal de hidratos, es decir, un 31% de hidratos, no es low-carb. Pos fale.



> Ahora te reto a hacer esta misma dieta sustituyendo los hidratos por proteinas y grasas, y me dices si es viable a largo plazo, crack.



¿A qué le llama largo plazo? ¿Cuatro años le va bien? Son los que llevo yo en ese plan (por temporadas de varios meses) excepto por el hecho de que PASO de contar calorías. Como cuando tengo hambre. Engordo cuando se me juntan muchos compromisos sociales en los que no me apetece ser el raro que no bebe cerveza, o que no come pan, o que no quiere tarta. O cuando me paso una temporada comiendo "normal".
Y en cuanto retomo el patrón low-carb, recupero la línea sin esfuerzo NI PASAR HAMBRE en un par de meses.

Si mi experiencia le parece poco, en este hilo hay gente con décadas de experiencia en mantener este patrón alimentario. Hasta tenemos un powerlifter y todo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> ...anda que no hay grasas mas ricas que los bordes de un chuleton...



Sin comentarios



> Por curiosidad cuanto mides y que nivel de actividad tienes? porque 1000 kcal no dan ni para mantener el propio cuerpo estando en el sofa todo el dia. Eres consciente que seguramentes tengas un deficit de proteinas y grasas, ya no solo porque comes muy poco sino porque al no tener hidratos tu cuerpo tira de proteinas para sacar la energia, proteinas que deberian ser destinadas al mantenimiento y formacion de musculos y tejidos.
> 
> Me juego la cuenta a que tienes unos brazos con la misma masa muscular que el tobillo de un gorrion



Entiendo que en su cuadriculada y deprimente visión de la alimentación no entre el concepto, pero ¿Entiende que se puede no comer la misma cantidad todos los días? ¿Que, de hecho, eso es lo natural?

Es decir, que yo un día me puedo encajar un chuletón de kilo (y su grasita, faltaría más), 2900 kcal, empapado en mantequilla al ajo, 900 kcal, con guarnición de dos aguacates, 500 kcal, rellenos de mayonesa y gambas, 500 kcal, y al día siguiente COMO ESTOY SACIADO tomarme un caldito y ya.

Por cierto, mientras estás en cetosis, tu cuerpo NO TIRA DE PROTEÍNAS ni pollas hasta que no baje tu grasa corporal al mínimo esencial. Esa mierda de catabolizar músculo es para los que se empeñan en bloquear la lipólisis con chutes de insulina.


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Y que problema tienes tu con que te digan la verdad?
> 
> Me pongo de mal humor es porque soy alergico a las gilipolleces y contradicciones.
> 
> ...



Lo que tienes es mono de polla, no alergia de gilipolleces.
Además de pobre.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Punzante (26 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> O sea, que ni puta idea de cuántos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez terminada la clase magistral haciendo un breve repaso al temario del curso, cerramos el hilo.

Un apunte de mi desayuno de hoy:
-2 huevos revueltos con jamón, queso curado oveja, buenos trozos de salmón marinado casero bien con AOVE, anchoas del Cantábrico, un buen bol de yogur griego casero con nueces y almendras y una taza de leche fresca entera con dos cucharadas de cacao natural sin alcalinizar.
Ahora unos cuantos kms de bicicleta de montaña y al llegar un poco de ejercicios de fuerza.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Yo no he pisado un hospital desde pequeño que yo recuerde, y tu?
> 
> Tampoco estoy vacunado ni me enchufo medicamentos de ningun tipo y tengo mejor cuerpo que tu, menos grasa que tu, estoy mas fuerte que tu y tengo mas salud.
> 
> ...



Ya se nos ha colado un troll?


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya se nos ha colado un troll?



Parece q si

Ante faltas de respeto en un hilo serio se corta de raiz. 

La poca razon q pudiese tener fuera


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).
> 
> Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75
> 
> ...



Ojo con eso. El alcohol en si no, mas bien las cervezas.

El vino no te engorda ni bebidas de alta graduacion.


----------



## McNulty (26 Feb 2022)

Actualizo situación después de casi 2 meses de cambiar dieta normie guarra a dieta paleo.

Ya van 10kg perdidos, de esos 10 habrá alguno de masa muscular, puesto que no he ido al gym por lo del nazipass. Me esperaba un parón en los 80 kg, pero sigo bajando. Semana que viene vuelvo al gym y voy a mantener esta forma de comer a ver qué sucede, si veo que me falta energía pues aumentaré cantidades. Suelo hacer un cheat meal los findes , o a veces ni eso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Actualizo situación después de casi 2 meses de cambiar dieta normie guarra a dieta paleo.
> 
> Ya van 10kg perdidos, de esos 10 habrá alguno de masa muscular, puesto que no he ido al gym por lo del nazipass. Me esperaba un parón en los 80 kg, pero sigo bajando. Semana que viene vuelvo al gym y voy a mantener esta forma de comer a ver qué sucede, si veo que me falta energía pues aumentaré cantidades. Suelo hacer un cheat meal los findes , o a veces ni eso.



Energia no te va a faltar si sigues por ese camino. Casi ya estaras ketoadaptado y tu cuerpo ya no funciona en modo sugarburner todo el tiempo.

No te confundas con el tipico bajon momentaneo que a veces dan los lunes por haber guarreado de mas el finde, es tu cuerpo pidiendo azucar.

En general si vas viendo formas de meter mas grasa en la dieta te adaptaras mas rapido y no se frena la perdida de peso.

Si pasas la barrera de los seis meses empieza a hacer algun dia de ayuno de cena a cena, veras que no te cuesta y vas a tope todo el dia.


----------



## nief (26 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Actualizo situación después de casi 2 meses de cambiar dieta normie guarra a dieta paleo.
> 
> Ya van 10kg perdidos, de esos 10 habrá alguno de masa muscular, puesto que no he ido al gym por lo del nazipass. Me esperaba un parón en los 80 kg, pero sigo bajando. Semana que viene vuelvo al gym y voy a mantener esta forma de comer a ver qué sucede, si veo que me falta energía pues aumentaré cantidades. Suelo hacer un cheat meal los findes , o a veces ni eso.




Cuentanos un poco mas, para compartir con la gente que nos lee pero que poco participa.

Edad, altura, peso inicial etc

Que otras cosas has notado

Ademas como de complicado te esta resultado mantener la dieta?

Pasas hambre?

saludos y animo


----------



## McNulty (26 Feb 2022)

nief dijo:


> Cuentanos un poco mas, para compartir con la gente que nos lee pero que poco participa.
> 
> Edad, altura, peso inicial etc
> 
> ...



30a-1.80m-87kg.

No partía con exceso de grasa, pero quería definir a partir de enero. Realmente ha sido muy fácil, creía que las primeras semanas me iba a costar más, pero para nada. A nivel psicológico, para mí fue importante la primera semana y la segunda que quite todo los azúcares y todas las harinas (cuando digo todos, digo todos), porque lo fue? Porque en la primera perdí unos 3kg, y la siguiente muy parecido, y ese progreso quieras o no te motiva para mantener esta forma de comer.

Nada de hambre, pero esto es muy subjetivo, yo tengo una vida muy sedentaria, alguien que esté todo el día moviéndose supongo que necesitará comer más. Yo con 2 comidas al día voy sobrado. Ningún problema derivado de la dieta, ni falta de sueño, ni nada. Todo lo contrario cago mejor, me encuentro con la misma energía que antes, la líbido mejor, te notas más liviano, gases 0 (yo que soy una persona de muchos gases)...

Algunos tips: Comprad lo necesario, no compréis alimentos de más. Es decir, tened en la nevera lo que vais a comer los 3 o 4 días siguientes, y ya está. Así impedís las tentaciones de comer más, aunque sean alimentos sanos, haced la compra mínima, sobre todo las primeras semanas.

Otra cosa muy buena, es que cuando voy al super, ya tengo completamente pensado lo que voy a comprar. Esto parece una tontería pero no lo es. Antes iba por el super paseando y pillando lo que me apetecía sin discriminar, y al final terminabas comprando más mierdas. Ahora como ya sabes los alimentos de verdad, vas directo a las frutas, carne, pescado, huevos, verduras y poco más, no te entretienes nada.

Lo más sorprendente de todo, es que en estos meses no he hecho NADA de deporte, y he terminado bajando 10kg. El cuerpo es sabio, y cuando le das alimento de verdad en vez de mierda procesada, se busca la vida y no solo eso, si no que busca un nuevo equilibrio más eficiente, eliminando del cuerpo la energía sobrante que no necesita.

A lo mejor no me ha costado tanto este cambio, puesto que mi punto de partida no era de comer muchas harinas y azúcares, ni tenía grandes cantidades de grasa, pero se nota. Ese chocolate o yogurt azucarado que me tomaba al final de cada comida, los sanwiches, las cocacolas, las pastas, que aunque sean en pocas cantidades, al final se convierte en una montaña de mierda en tu cuerpo.

Y otra cosa también, he adelgazado todos estos kg comiendo patata TODOS los días. Así que los que tengáis miedo de comer patata por si engorda, olvidaros, la patata además sustituye la sensación esa de saciedad de la harina. Patatas cocinadas con aceite de oliva virgen extra eso sí, nada de congeladas ni con aditivos.

Yo sigo flipando porque hay tanta gente que trata de adelgazar y no lo consigue, puesto que es muy fácil la teoría, supongo que es una mezcla de desinformación + falta de voluntad. Como dicen los experts del hilo, hay un entramado médico-industrial que lleva engañando a varias generaciones ya, simplemente por intereses económicos.


----------



## McNulty (26 Feb 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Energia no te va a faltar si sigues por ese camino. Casi ya estaras ketoadaptado y tu cuerpo ya no funciona en modo sugarburner todo el tiempo.
> 
> No te confundas con el tipico bajon momentaneo que a veces dan los lunes por haber guarreado de mas el finde, es tu cuerpo pidiendo azucar.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, como usáis la manteca de cerdo? Se usa para cocinar como el aceite no? Me he comprado el bote gordo ese del mercadona, pero no me termina de convencer, ya que tomármela a pelo me parece un poco raro. La tengo muerta de risa en el frigo.


----------



## podemita medio (26 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto, como usáis la manteca de cerdo? Se usa para cocinar como el aceite no? Me he comprado el bote gordo ese del mercadona, pero no me termina de convencer, ya que tomármela a pelo me parece un poco raro. La tengo muerta de risa en el frigo.



Se puede utilizar como aceite para cocinar. Una cucharada en la sartén y con el calor se deshace la manteca.


----------



## podemita medio (26 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo sigo flipando porque hay tanta gente que trata de adelgazar y no lo consigue, puesto que es muy fácil la teoría, supongo que es una mezcla de desinformación + falta de voluntad. Como dicen los experts del hilo, hay un entramado médico-industrial que lleva engañando a varias generaciones ya, simplemente por intereses económicos.



Creo que esto que has dicho es la clave. Hay muchísima información erronea, que ha sido la que tradicionalmente nos han dado. Por suerte en la época de internet ya no es posible detener la información, y la información correcta se ha ido filtrando poco a poco. Ahora ya es imposible pararlo y mucha gente ya ha despertado del engaño, aunque aún no es información conocida ni aceptada por la gran mayoría.

Lo triste es la cantidad de muertes y sufrimiento por enfermedades metabólicas fácilmente evitables que se va a cobrar toda esa desinformación. 

Supongo que también hay intereses políticos por tener una población enferma y que muera prematuramente, por el sistema de pensiones que es insostenible a largo plazo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto, como usáis la manteca de cerdo? Se usa para cocinar como el aceite no? Me he comprado el bote gordo ese del mercadona, pero no me termina de convencer, ya que tomármela a pelo me parece un poco raro. La tengo muerta de risa en el frigo.



Como ya te han dicho sirve de aceite para cocinar, pero soy muy fan del aceite de oliva virgen extra, lo gasto para todo.

La manteca de cerdo la uso mas para reposteria paleo. En tartas de manzana o para bolas de cacao va muy bien.

Pd. Ya puesto pilla manteca iberica, la tienes en muchos super y la grasa cuanta mas calidad mejor.


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 30a-1.80m-87kg.
> 
> No partía con exceso de grasa, pero quería definir a partir de enero. Realmente ha sido muy fácil, creía que las primeras semanas me iba a costar más, pero para nada. A nivel psicológico, para mí fue importante la primera semana y la segunda que quite todo los azúcares y todas las harinas (cuando digo todos, digo todos), porque lo fue? Porque en la primera perdí unos 3kg, y la siguiente muy parecido, y ese progreso quieras o no te motiva para mantener esta forma de comer.
> 
> ...



¿Pero al final llegaste a Damasco?


----------



## Dexmond (27 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 30a-1.80m-87kg.
> 
> No partía con exceso de grasa, pero quería definir a partir de enero. Realmente ha sido muy fácil, creía que las primeras semanas me iba a costar más, pero para nada. A nivel psicológico, para mí fue importante la primera semana y la segunda que quite todo los azúcares y todas las harinas (cuando digo todos, digo todos), porque lo fue? Porque en la primera perdí unos 3kg, y la siguiente muy parecido, y ese progreso quieras o no te motiva para mantener esta forma de comer.
> 
> ...



Peor entonces haces paleo o keto o que?

Porque no me cuadra eso de comprar frutas y comer patata.

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## krupier30 (27 Feb 2022)

No he seguido este hilo y no se si participé alguna vez, así que entro a poner mi experiencia, ya que este año, después de pasarme los dos años de plandemia descuidando completamente mi alimentación, por una parte por la incredulidad que profesamos los delgados de que nuestro cuerpo traga y procesa todo lo que le echemos sin consecuencias, llegue a pesar 93Kg (mido 1,85cm) y porque me encontraba bien y los análisis siempre me salían bien, no tenía nunguna restricción, lo que me apetecía me lo metía.

Pero el año pasado, hacia el segundo semestre del año pasado emepecé con problemas de estómago, ardores, fui a mirarme y me hicieron todo tipo de pruebas pero no me encontraron nada, después empecé a tener mal humor, cambios anímicos que nunca había tenído, falta de energía, lentitud mental, como aletargado, me venían momentos de bajeza y mareos que me hacían no tener ganas de nada, eso se juntó a la presión de la mierda de la vacuna y el ataque a los no emponzoñados, principalmente tensión por proteger a mis hijos.

Total, que me enrollo demasiado, este año como propósito me propuse hacer una desintoxicación total, mental y física, apagué completamente la televisión, me desintalé redes sociales, me borré de grupos de telegram, dejé de leer periódicos y escuchar noticias, dejé de entrar en el foro y a cambiar completamente mi alimentación a una dieta estricta cetogénica, me metí de lleno en la lectura principalemente libros como el de Carlos Stro o Cerebro de pan de David Perlmutter y de todo tipo de documentación sobre biología molecular enfocado a entender el funcionamiento del organismo, fuera de literatura barata de webs seudo-profesionales y medios de comunicación tradicionales que no dan más que instrucciones y conceptos muy equivocados y superficales sobre el verdadero funcionamiento del metabolismo y la alimentación celular fuera del concepto clasico de que los carbohidratos son esenciales y que hay que contar calorías.
En resumen, llevo dos meses limpio de todo, al principio el cuerpo me pedía mas y mas comida, esperando la dosis de glucosa que le metía contínuamente y yo le respondía metiendo proteína y grasa saturada principalmente, mucho queso, frutos secos, panceta, etc. Hasta que un día el cuerpo dejó de pedirme comida basura, la veía y me la rechazaba el cuerpo, se me fue el hambre y me levantaba sin hambre, solo como cuando me pide el cuerpo, aprendí a entender lo que es comer únicamente por necesidad a comer por adicción, para chutarme glucosa, llevo dos meses sin probar hidratos procesados (obviamente nada de patatas, nada de arroz a no ser alguna vez al mediodía basmatí por hacérselo a los niños, nada de alimentos con alto índice glucémico tipo zanahória, aperas legumbres pero como se lo hago a mis hijos a veces no puedo ser tan extricto), unicamente hidratos de verduras o frutos secos, no como casi nada de fruta y por el contrario he aumentado mucho la ingesta de verduras, que antes casi no comía y que ganan por goleada en vitaminas y nutrientes a cualquier fruta, tomo mucha grasa saturada por ejemplo aceite de coco, nata, mantequilla (nunca hubiera pensado que me iba a freir un filete de cerdo en mantequilla, que a parte joder que bueno está).

Como consecuencia de todo esto los ardores se me fueron completamente, la pesaded mental y la fatiga desaparecieron, comencé a tener una energía que hacía muchos años que no sentía, la capacidad mental aumentó de una manera que no podría explicaros, esto fue el cambio mas llamativo que he notado, el cambio físico y mental ha sido tan extremo que todo el mundo que sabe lo que estoy haciendo, siendo incrédulos en un primer momento, ya tienen interés en saber de que va esto, entran en cortocircuito hablando de contar kilocalorías y quemarlas haciendo deporte, porque ven los resultados tan inmediatos y beneficiosos.

Puede venir María santísima a decirme la mierda que quiera sobre todo esto y que los carbohidratos son imprescindibles y son la base de la piramide alimenticia y falsedades de todo tipo, porque soy el único que siente los cambios que me ha proporcionado toda esta desintoxicación (desconectarme del mundo también ayudó muchísimo) y dudo mucho que nunca mas vuelva a mi alimentación anterior, cuando ya vas rodado es muy facil de seguir, eso de que no se puede sostener a largo plazo es completamente falso, esto es la verdadera y absoluta salud.


----------



## McNulty (27 Feb 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> Peor entonces haces paleo o keto o que?
> 
> Porque no me cuadra eso de comprar frutas y comer patata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk



Una mezcla supongo, no estoy puesto en etiquetas.

Pero la esencia yo creo que es la misma, cuanto menos procesado el alimento mejor.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Feb 2022)

pues todo lo andado la semana ahora volviendo al punto de partida el viernes cena brutal y el sabado comilona con copas. enfinnnnnn

un apuntop, el sabado fuimos a comer solo carne e ibamos con un chaval que pesa 160 kilos y mide 170. yo controle bastante, cero pan y 4 patatas fritas mal contadas, el resto proteina de la buena a la plancha. Pues el chaval acabo con todo el pan de la mesa, 4 bolitas de pan casi como 2 barras


o sea ha sido malo, pero podia haber sido muchiisimo peor


----------



## podemita medio (27 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues todo lo andado la semana ahora volviendo al punto de partida el viernes cena brutal y el sabado comilona con copas. enfinnnnnn
> 
> un apuntop, el sabado fuimos a comer solo carne e ibamos con un chaval que pesa 160 kilos y mide 170. yo controle bastante, cero pan y 4 patatas fritas mal contadas, el resto proteina de la buena a la plancha. Pues el chaval acabo con todo el pan de la mesa, 4 bolitas de pan casi como 2 barras
> 
> ...



Muy bien, no lo veas como un retroceso y vuelta al punto de partida sino como los primeros pasos en la dirección adecuada. De hecho ya has avanzado mucho, has podido controlar la tentación de comer pan en esa comida. Lo ideal sería dieta libre de carbohidratos el 100% del tiempo, pero de tenerla un 0% a un 50% ya es un avance importante.

Cuando veas que pierdes peso sin pasar hambre y aumente tu nivel de energía, tú mismo serás el que quieras mantener el cambio porque no te costará ningún esfuerzo y verás los beneficios.


----------



## Qui (27 Feb 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Se puede utilizar como aceite para cocinar. Una cucharada en la sartén y con el calor se deshace la manteca.



Para sacar el mejor sabor a la carne desde mi punto de vista:
-Manteca para todo lo que lleve cerdo.
-Mantequilla para el vacuno.
-Aceite de oliva para aves y todo lo demás.
Y por supuesto siempre sin pasarlo para no comer cartón, hay que dejarlo jugoso dentro del gusto de cada uno ( en mi casa todos poco hecho).
Edito, el salmón con mantequilla también, claro.


----------



## derepen (27 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien ha leído este libro?

www.amazon.com/-/es/Weston-Price/dp/0916764206/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_es_US=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=CNZX5G64Y4FC&keywords=weston+price+nutrition&qid=1646001485&sprefix=weston+price+nutrition%2Caps%2C208&sr=8-1

Lo he sacado de aquí:

11:58



edito:

Añado:









The newer knowledge of nutrition (1922 edition) | Open Library


The newer knowledge of nutrition by Elmer Verner McCollum, unknown edition,




openlibrary.org


----------



## JimTonic (28 Feb 2022)

pues ya llevo unos 5 dias (estos ultimos dos seguidos) con esto de ponerme como el kiko a la hora del desayuno, me levanto pronto y a cocinar.

-Huevos fritos con bacon con lechuga y tomate
-Huevos cocidos con aguacate
- Huevos fritos con pechugas de pollo

es decir como deciais y os tengo que dar la razon, no paso hambre a lo largo del dia. Yo ya habia conseguido bajar dos veces de peso y una fue de casi 40 kilos. Pero es que en el momento de la tarde pasaba hambre o pasaba hambre hasta que llegaba la hora del almuerzo



Ahora no, con esto de las proteinas en el desayuno y eliminar los azucares ha sido tal como comentais
- Digestiones mucho mas ligeras
- No tengo nada de hambre, estoy todo el rato como si acabara de comer pero sin tener acidez ni nada,
- Tengo mucho mas energia, antes en las comidas me quedaba plofff, necesitaba una siesta. Ahora, y esto nunca me habia pasado, tengo el mismo nivel de que por la mañana. Y este punto es el que mas me sorprende.
- Todo el dia meando, es mas , mi cuerpo acaba de entrar en cetosis (tenia las tiras y por curiosidad me he puesto a mear) porque llevaba dos dias sin tomar nada de azucares, (apenas media galletita de pan integral duro con semillas por la noche). Me acuerdo la ultima vez que entre en cetosis hace cosa de dos años, era un hambre brutal, era algo insano, llegaba a casa y comia pollos asado enteros y no me saciaba y asi no consegui avanzar en la diera. ahora es diferente, voy tranquilo (tengo frio porque estoy quemando grasa pero nada de hambre).
- Controlo mucho el hambre con queso que es proteina


en fin ya os ire contando, aunque aún es pronto para sacar ninguna conclusion


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> bueno a partir de ahora me pasare mas por el hilo porque empiezo diera. Tengo artrosis de cadera y solo me queda bajar de peso, porque con 45 años ya empiezo a tener dolores fuertes. Y no puedo correr que antes me ayudaba para controlar el peso, de hecho casi no puedo hacer estiramenientos o movimientos que muevan la cadera (cualquier movimiento de las piernas delante prohibido estiramientos laterales si puedo).
> 
> Asi que me queda la bici, que empezare a ir mas fuerte, y necesito adelgazar por lo menos 15 kilos. Voy a mi bascula Tanita, y justo cuando la necesito está jodida, en fin paso de comprarme nada de marca y hoy me traen una de 10 euros de amazon. Lo peor es el find e semana que siempre estoy de comilonas, en fin. Tambnien a mi favor decir que he perdido dos veces mucho pesos, una vez pase de 110 kilos a 75
> 
> ...



No comas nada de azúcares y come en su lugar frutos secos. Tienen proteínas y grasas sanas y verás pasar las horas sin hambre.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Conoces bien los antinutrientes? ¿Has leído algo interesante al respecto?



Llevo tiempo recopilando información, como hago con diversos asuntos. Me falta ordenar la información y escribir un artículo.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha leído este libro?
> 
> www.amazon.com/-/es/Weston-Price/dp/0916764206/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_es_US=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=CNZX5G64Y4FC&keywords=weston+price+nutrition&qid=1646001485&sprefix=weston+price+nutrition%2Caps%2C208&sr=8-1



Leerlo metódicamente no, pero sí le eché un vistazo salteado. Tengo la versión original de 1939.


----------



## derepen (28 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Leerlo metódicamente no, pero sí le eché un vistazo salteado. Tengo la versión original de 1939.



¿Qué te pareció? ¿Te llevó a modificar tu dieta de algún modo?

Joder interesante lo del libro físico, ¿Te costó mucho?

Añado otra pregunta, ¿Cómo véis los del hilo el tema de los aceites?

Me estoy planteando quitar el aceite de oliva después de lo que estoy leyendo, hoy es el primer día que lo hago, supongo que habrá más gente por el hilo que lo ha hecho, ¿Cómo les fue?


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Como dicen los experts del hilo, hay un entramado médico-industrial que lleva engañando a varias generaciones ya, simplemente por intereses económicos.



Incontables gordos, diabéticos, muertos. Pero el malo es Rusia.


----------



## nief (28 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues ya llevo unos 5 dias (estos ultimos dos seguidos) con esto de ponerme como el kiko a la hora del desayuno, me levanto pronto y a cocinar.
> 
> -Huevos fritos con bacon con lechuga y tomate
> -Huevos cocidos con aguacate
> ...




Proteina y grasa JimTonic

Vas a mear muchisimo estos dias porque al no consumir hidratos se van a ir 3 litros de agua de tu cuerpo.

Ojo, muy importante consumir sal suficiente para no deshidratarte y que te den mareos o calambres estos dias.

Dale 1 semana y estaras adaptado a que tu cuerpo consuma grasas. Luego ira bajando mas el hambre incluso y es tal cual lo comentas tu:

Mas energia.

Pero luego vendran los otros efectos 


Mas claridad mental en forma de tranquilidad, memoria, velocidad al pensar.
Estaras incluso mas activo, tendras ganas de hacer ejercicio, hacer cosas, salir, mas vivo (aqui es donde mucha gente, yo incluido, ven el mayor cambio en sus vidas pues se va la depresion de muchos o esa desgana que tenian)
Aumento de masa muscular al tener mas actividad fisica
Fuera caspa
Fuera problemas de piel
Fuera ese frio constante 
Fuera el hinchazon por gases
Fuera las sensacion de ardor de estomago al comer
Fuera el dormirse tras las comidas
En mi caso note mejoria de la vision (sobretodo nocturna)


Saludos.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Qué te pareció? ¿Te llevó a modificar tu dieta de algún modo?
> 
> Joder interesante lo del libro físico, ¿Te costó mucho?



No he dicho que tenga el libro físico, sino que tengo la versión original de 1939.

Mi interés en la alimentación no procede de querer adelgazar ya que yo nunca engordo, sino por otros problemas como evitar tener caries, y en ese libro explican que los pueblos tradicionales no tienen. Según creo recordar, pero confírmalo ojeando el libro en PDF, es por no comer azúcares ni comidas procesadas, claro, pero también por comer pescados grasos. Afirma incluso que se revierten las caries. 

Decidí comer más hígado de bacalao, y ya sea por eso, o por llevar ya mucho tiempo sin comer pan ni casi hidratos de carbono, o por todo junto, y el efecto acumulativo con el paso del tiempo (*), que no sufro catarros ni gripes ni covids desde hace años, que es otro asunto de salud que yo estaba empeñado en corregir. Tocaré madera para seguir así.

(*) Los cambios alimentarios afectan al cuerpo y a la salud en el corto plazo en cosas como adelgazar, pero también a medio y largo plazo en cosas como adquirir resistencia a la enfermedades infecciosas, corregir resistencia a la insulina, desintoxicarse, corregir el intestino permeable, etc.

Y ahora voy a seguir revisando los cientos de notificaciones pendientes.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha leído este libro?
> 
> www.amazon.com/-/es/Weston-Price/dp/0916764206/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_es_US=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=CNZX5G64Y4FC&keywords=weston+price+nutrition&qid=1646001485&sprefix=weston+price+nutrition%2Caps%2C208&sr=8-1
> 
> ...



Por cierto, como sé que te interesa el tema de los antinutrientes, te diré que mi interés viene de la gran importancia que han adquirido las semillas en mi dieta.

Pensando un poco, es obvio que los huevos/huevas en el mundo animal terrestre o marino, y las semillas en el vegegal son los que tienen más cantidad de nutrientes, porque de ellos sale un organismo completo, y por eso pongo mi atención en ellos.


----------



## derepen (28 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No he dicho que tenga el libro físico, sino que tengo la versión original de 1939.
> 
> Mi interés en la alimentación no procede de querer adelgazar ya que yo nunca engordo, sino por otros problemas como evitar tener caries, y en ese libro explican que los pueblos tradicionales no tienen. Según creo recordar, pero confírmalo ojeando el libro en PDF, es por no comer azúcares ni comidas procesadas, claro, pero también por comer pescados grasos. Afirma incluso que se revierten las caries.
> 
> ...



Ah ok, interpreté yo mal.

¿Qué opinas del hígado de otros animales? Por ejemplo la raya o el cazón.

En otras palabras, ¿Por qué del bacalao y no de otro pescado?

Muy interesante lo del sistema inmune. Yo si adelgado mejor, debería hacerlo, pero sobre todo busco más claridad mental. Ya tengo varios platos que me hacen sentir como en el pico, y estoy muy contento. Cuando estás en ese estado mental puedes avanzar más en 1 hora que en 3 semanas agilipollado.

edito:

Ahora veo tu respuesta sobre las semillas. Según Gundry habría que ir con cuidado con las semillas. Yo puse bastantes en una ensalada y no me sentaron bien, las he retirado.

También me interesaron los huevos. Los de gallina me sientan bien pero los de pescado me dieron cagaleras un par de veces.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas del hígado de otros animales? Por ejemplo la raya o el cazón.
> 
> En otras palabras, ¿Por qué del bacalao y no de otro pescado?



A mí siempre me ha gustado más el pescado que la carne, así que me decanto más por el hígado de pescado que el de carne terrestre. El hígado de bacalao contiene mucha vitamina A, D y ácidos grasos omega 3. En el libro lo mencionan.


----------



## podemita medio (28 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mi interés en la alimentación no procede de querer adelgazar ya que yo nunca engordo, sino por otros problemas como evitar tener caries, y en ese libro explican que los pueblos tradicionales no tienen. Según creo recordar, pero confírmalo ojeando el libro en PDF, es por no comer azúcares ni comidas procesadas, claro, pero también por comer pescados grasos. Afirma incluso que se revierten las caries.



Esto que pones me interesa. Alguien tiene información o experiencias sobre revertir los problemas dentales con la dieta?


----------



## derepen (28 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha gustado más el pescado que la carne, así que me decanto más por el hígado de pescado que el de carne terrestre. El hígado de bacalao contiene mucha vitamina A, D y ácidos grasos omega 3. En el libro lo mencionan.



¿y no mencionan el de otros peces como la raya?


----------



## JimTonic (1 Mar 2022)

ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio


1,5 perdidos

y debo continuar en cetosis, ayer dificultades para dormir, un poco de hambre


----------



## JimTonic (1 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha gustado más el pescado que la carne, así que me decanto más por el hígado de pescado que el de carne terrestre. El hígado de bacalao contiene mucha vitamina A, D y ácidos grasos omega 3. En el libro lo mencionan.




me hice el otro dia un pescado , era un pregado, de la familia de los lenguados, el pariente pobre del rodaballo, 4,5 kilos, lleno de huevas, lo puse en el horno como si fuera un cuadrado, luego pongo fotos , era grandddiiiiiiiiisimo


----------



## piru (1 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Para sacar el mejor sabor a la carne desde mi punto de vista:
> -Manteca para todo lo que lleve cerdo.
> -Mantequilla para el vacuno.
> -Aceite de oliva para aves y todo lo demás.
> ...



La mantequilla tiene una pega, se quema rápidamente en la plancha. Lo mejor es la manteca ce cerdo.

Yo la utilizo para dar el toque final:
Solomillo a la mantequilla de ajo:
Se doran los filetes de solomillo en la plancha con manteca de cerdo
Se funde en el microondas mantequilla con ajo machacado
Una vez dorado el solomillo se le echa encima la mantequilla de ajo, vuelta y vuelta, se sacan, se desglasa la plancha con un poco de agua y se vierte encima de los solomillos. Y a comer


----------



## podemita medio (1 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio
> 
> 
> 1,5 perdidos
> ...



Vas por buen camino, 1,5 en cuanto tiempo, una semana?


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio
> 
> 
> 1,5 perdidos
> ...




Ojo que uno no entra en cetosis por dejar de comer hidratos y dar positivo en los test de orina.

Eso significa que tu cuerpo los produce pero lleva unas buenas semanas que tu cuerpo entero se readapte a poder consumirlas

Un poco de paciencia y tomar sal suficiente y agua.

Saludos


----------



## JimTonic (1 Mar 2022)

@nief 

@podemita medio 

a ver que esto es solo el comienzo, hoy he salido en bici 30 km, y 90 min, y he quemado algo. Pero bueno 1,5 kilos en 3 dias, contando con bici, pero yo soy mucho de perder liquido, estoy con mucho sobrepeso, gordo.


Aunque en verdad emepce la semana pero en serio empece el domingo, y me conozco porque he adelgazado una vez 40 kilos y otra 25. La diferencia ahora es que se lo que me fallaba antes. Y lo que puedo comer, nunca habia hecho esto de las proteinas y he visto que lo que me falllaba muchiiiiiiiiiiiisimo era mi desayuno

Tomo sal, tomo agua, por ahi no hay problemas, y no tengo problemas con electrolitos (pinchazos en la parte baja del estomago).


He comprado pollo para poder ir a tirar de proteinas por la noche al dormir y no hacer tanto por la mañana. No se si es sano meterse tanta proteina, pero por ahora vamos por aqui


----------



## nief (1 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> @nief
> 
> @podemita medio
> 
> ...



El peso se mide al mes. En unos dias 1.5 kg es nada. Es la diferencia entre que cenas a la noche y a las 18h antes de volver a comer.

Y cuando uno entra en cetosis puede perder, depende de tu tamaño, hasta 3 kg (agua y glucogeno).

Y es mas pasado un tiempo te estancas pero ves como tus musculos aumentan y tu barriga no para de disminuir.

Al final es cambiar la alimentacion a algo que sea saludable y mantenible.

Mantenible = que no lo dejes en unos meses y que no pases hambre por el camino.

En unas semanas yo si iria metiendo ayunos de vez en cuando.

Primero 1 comida menos-> mes 1
Segundo 2 comidas menos -> mes 2
Tercero 24h sin comer -> mes 3
Cuarto 36h sin comer -> mes 4
40
46
48
50

Hasta que te sientas comodo. Como veras es un proceso que lleva meses 

saludos


----------



## podemita medio (1 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> El peso se mide al mes. En unos dias 1.5 kg es nada. Es la diferencia entre que cenas a la noche y a las 18h antes de volver a comer.
> 
> Y cuando uno entra en cetosis puede perder, depende de tu tamaño, hasta 3 kg (agua y glucogeno).
> 
> ...



Si le cuentas ahora eso del ayuno igual lo asustas 

Se puede perder peso sin ayunar, sólo con eliminar los carbohidratos, aunque es cierto que el ayuno mejora los resultados, pero eso casi viene sin pensarlo, cuando ves que puedes saltarte comidas y no pasar hambre.


----------



## Punzante (1 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio
> 
> 
> 1,5 perdidos
> ...



Ánimo, Jim Tonic.
En poco tiempo serás capaz de pasar totalmente de los azúcares, patatas fritas y harinas varias sin sufrir.
Sólo un comentario: no tienes por qué pasar hambre y poco a poco llegarás a educar al cerebro a comer unicamente si aparece el hambre, no porque mires el reloj y cumplas con la rutina horaria.


----------



## Noyo (1 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> O sea, que ni puta idea de cuántos.



Pero chico tu eres tonto o es que no lees? Has hablado alguna vez con algun deportista? Por que vas de entendido pidiendo numeros de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea? Dile a cualquier profesional minimamente serio que haga dieta cetogenica toda su vida, que se va a reir en tu cara.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Porque la posibilidad de que el problema no sea "la masa borrega", sino que el método NO FUNCIONA para la mayoría... eso ni nos lo planteamos ¿no?
> Y la tendencia hacia arriba de "la masa borrega" sin que haya cambiado básicamente su naturaleza ¿qué? ¿Somos más borregos que hace tres generaciones?
> Antes ni Dios iba al gimnasio, y había la mitad de gordos ¿Qué falla aquí?



Que metodo? Lo que tu llamas hipocalorica? O una dieta hipocalorica de verdad? Por que das por hecho que todos hacen lo mismo y los metes en el mismo saco? Por que haces reducciones absurdas?

Por que dices que no funciona, has estado con ellos, les has seguido? O solo hablas por TU propia experiencia? Sabes que el 90% de gente ni hace dieta ni tiene interes por hacerla?

Sabes que el 90% de gente se guia por lo que ve en el supermercado, sensaciones y hambre? Sabes que el azucar cada vez esta mas presente en la oferta y lo que se le ofrece a la borregada, y por eso hay cada vez mas gordos con problemas? Sabes que las empresas no estan para cuidar de tu salud, sino para ganar dinero?

Y sabes que es TU responsabilidad y responsabilidad de cada uno informarse y cuidarse? Te has parado a pensar que el problema puede ser ese y no las dietas hipocaloricas?

Y podeis dejar de hacer reducciones al absurdo que dan verguenza ajena?



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo ha explicado, básicamente, cuando ya lo habíamos hecho los demás. Que no quiere decir que no lo supiera, pero sí indica que no lo considera especialmente relevante. Su modelo se basa en compensar entradas y salidas reduciendo las entradas y aumentando las salidas. El famosísimo "come menos y muévete más" que no ayuda más que a los que en realidad no lo necesitan.
> 
> Ese modelo ES de baja resolución, porque no tiene en cuenta el estado hormonal del sujeto. No considera el declive del metabolismo basal. No tiene en cuenta las características de la psique del sujeto que le han llevado a la obesidad. Ignora otros efectos del desequilibrio hormonal, como son la inflamación y niveles bajos de energía, que no propician precisamente la actividad física. Ignora el hecho de que el hambre SIEMPRE gana a largo plazo. Ignora lo que sucede DESPUES, cuando la voluntad se agota, el hambre está dopada por la ghrelina y el metabolismo está al ralentí. Soslaya el hecho de que, con una dieta hipocalórica que no controle los niveles de insulina, el acceso a la grasa está capado y el cuerpo se ve forzado a consumir tejido muscular.
> 
> En resumen, su planteamiento es como la casa que dibuja un niño de cuatro años, el mío son planos de construcción.



Eres consciente que vosotros no habeis descubierto la insulina y el funcionamiento de los CH? Sabes que esto se sabe desde antes de que yo naciera verdad? Que no estais descubriendo la polvora, que esto lo sabe cualquier persona puesta en el tema.

No es que no sea relevante, es que igual de relevante es controlar los hidratos que controlar lo que se come, que vosotros metais en el mismo saco a un donut y un plato de lentejas no es mi problema.

Bla bla bla... Todos esos problemas se arreglan dejando de comer mierda y dejando de abusar de los hidratos, es decir dejando de comer mierda y dejando de comer tanta mierda. Para eso no hace falta hacer ninguna dieta porque es de sentido comun.

Hablas de problemas de metabolismo, problemas psicologicos, hormonales, de voluntad, de hambre... Te has preguntado como se llega a esos problemas en primer lugar? NO es por comer hidratos, porque ya te he dicho que por comer un plato de garbanzos, avena o lentejas todos los dias no desarrollas ese problema.

El problema es el uso y abuso de los azucares simples. Te has planteado esa distincion?

Te has planteado que cuando hablamos de pautas de alimentacion (dietas) esto se da por descontado porque es de sentido comun? Tal vez tu no lo dabas por descontado y por eso siempre fuiste un gordo.

Esto significa que cuando hablamos de dietas se sobreentiende que los hidratos de carbono van a ser de fuentes de calidad, no mierdas procesadas de alto indice glucemico que te elevan la glucosa a 100.

Yo doi por hecho que todo el mundo conoce las bases y que estoy hablando con gente algo puesta, no con randoms con los que hay que recalcar que cuando hablamos de hidratos de carbono no hablamos de comer donuts.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es lo bueno que tiene la palabra escrita, que nos permite poder aprovechar la experiencia de otros, entender lo que han descubierto, y hacerlo nuestro. No necesito ser un profesional que ha llevado a miles de personas, me sirve con haber estudiado (¡y entendido!), por ejemplo, todo lo que ha escrito al respecto (que no es poco) el doctor Jason Fung. Que no es un "profesional del fitness", sino un nefrólogo que lleva AÑOS ayudando a gente con diabetes tipo 2 y obesidad mórbida a adelgazar.
> 
> Fueraparte, sólo en este hilo hay casuística de sobra.
> 
> ...



Por que hablas que en este foro tienes casuistica de sobra y no tienes en cuenta la casuistica fuera de este foro que es abundante? Por que no visitas foros especializados en nutricion y ejercicio donde tienes casuistica abundante? Por que no hablas con cualquier persona que consuma hidratos y no este gorda? Ah no, es que solo te interesa un tipo de casuistica, aquella que te diga lo que quieres oir, que los hidratos son malos.

Tienes un problema con los hidratos porque te has pasado años abusando de los mismos? Pues deja de comer hidratos, si yo no he dicho lo contrario.

Me quieres vender que la unica manera de adelgazar es dejar de comer hidratos y que la solucion a este mundo y el santo grial es la dieta cetogenica? No, es una solucion extrema para personas con problemas extremos.

Eres una persona normal cuya dieta no se basa en azucar? Haz dieta cetogenica si te da la gana pero no lo necesitas.

Entiendes que no habria necesidad de dietas cetogenicas si desde un principio educas a la masa a tener una buenas pautas de alimentacion y no alimentarse a base de azucar? Entiendes que el problema no son los hidratos sino el uso y abuso de azucar?

Tu partes de la base de que todo el mundo esta mal y hay que arreglarlo. Yo parto de la base de la educacion para que no haya que arreglar nada.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> 14% de diabéticos tipo 2 ¿Le pasa a usted algo con los números, o sólo con los que contradicen su fe? un 14% NO ES UN PORCENTAJE MINÚSCULO, es uno de cada 7. 4.5 MILLONES sólo en España. Si se molestara en buscar cual es el porcentaje de deportistas, culturistas, afines al fitness, etc igual resulta que eran menos.



Y? Quieres decir que esos 7 millones de personas han hecho dietas hipocaloricas y no les ha funcionado? Las has llevado tu? Por que coges un % de poblacion y los pones como ejemplo de que lo que yo digo es mentira? Por que no coges otro % distinto? Esos no te interesan?

Sabes que diabetes de tipo 2 no es una enfermedad genetica verdad? Sabes que la mayoria de esa gente esta asi por malos habitos, verdad? Porque te repito que una diabetes no la desarrollas haciendo ejercicio, ni comiendo arroz con pollo. La diabetes tipo 2 es simplemente azucar alto por la dieta y la falta de ejercicio.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Económicamente, todavía se lo aceptaría. Deportivamente no sé ni lo que significa. Mentalmente, es mucho más fácil que lo que usted propone, pero de largo.
> ¿Subir de un 30% de grasas? Y de un 50% ¿Cuál es el problema, exactamente, aparte del miedo que nos metieron en los 70 y que ya ha quedado archirefutado?



Deportivamente significa que no tiene ningun sentido porque los que hacemos ejercicio podemos comer lo que nos salga de los huevos. Si tienes cubiertas las proteinas y grasas y te quedan 2000 kcal no tiene sentido tirar el dinero en mas proteina. Nosotros nos podemos permitir comer "mal" y darnos caprichos.

En cuanto a las grasas no lo se porque las grasas en mi dieta nunca han significado mas de un 30% del aporte calorico total y no conozco a nadie que incluya de manera normal en su dieta las grasas por encima del 30 o 50%. Pero esto es como lo otro, aplicar el sentido comun. Estamos hablando de grasas de aguacate, huevo y frutos secos, o grasas procesadas industriales? Pues eso.


----------



## Noyo (1 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Entre los 16 y los 35 habré estado a dieta unas 20 veces. Siempre dietas hipocalóricas basadas en reducir grasas y contar calorías.
> El primer gimnasio lo pisé a los 14, estuve allí un par de años. Nada serio, claro, era pronto.
> Después he estado en otros 4, por temporadas más o menos largas (entre 3 meses y 2 años).
> En particular, durante un año entero iba al gimnasio TODOS LOS DÍAS de lunes a viernes, incluso algún que otro sábado.
> ...



No te he preguntado eso, te he preguntado por un modelo en concreto de dieta y entrenamiento, si los tienes guardados, de los miles que has hecho. Una cosa es ir al gimnasio y otra entrenar, una cosa es el papel y otra lo que se hace.

Donde estan las tablas con los alimentos y la distribucion de macronutrientes? Cuantas kcal? Como calculabas las kcal? De donde sacabas el deficit? Cuanto deficit? Que rutinas de entrenamiento? Cuantos ejercicios? Cuantas repeticiones? Eres consciente que hay mil variables?

En esos dos parrafos ya te he visto dos errores de novato: Recortar grasas y entrenar todos los dias.

Me juego la cuenta que has hecho lo que hacen todos los novatos: Pocas kcal, pocas grasas, pocas proteinas, matarte a cardio y aparcar la fuerza. ERROR.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, no es eso lo que estoy diciendo. Digo que la resistencia a la insulina no se soluciona con deporte, al menos no a un ritmo razonable.
> La resistencia a la insulina se desarrolla durante años de comer mal, de mantener de forma constante niveles elevados de insulina en sangre que desensibilizan al cuerpo.
> 
> Un deportista QUE NO SEA INSULINORRESITENTE no se va a volver resistente a la insulina automáticamente por dejar el deporte y comer hidratos (o más concretamente, azúcares y harinas refinadas, que no son lo mismo que, digamos, las legumbres), desarrollar resistencia a la insulina lleva años.
> ...




El deporte ayuda temporalmente de la misma manera que cuando comes azucar te provocas temporalmente un pico de insulina.

El deporte como habito de vida SI soluciona el problema. El deporte como parche momentaneo para un problema que viene de años no. Pero si haces deporte regularmente tu cuerpo se acostumbra igual que se acostumbro al azucar, y tu estado normal sera ese aunque dejes de hacerlo.

Igual que te ha llevado años desarrollar un problema, hacer deporte un dia no va a solucionarlo de la noche a la mañana. Tu puedes hacer deporte o hacer ayunos, o las dos cosas, lo que te de la gana.

Yo no estoy en contra de los ayunos, pero de ahi a decir que el deporte no ayuda a regular la resistencia a la insulina, cuando no habrias desarrollado ese problema si hubieses hecho deporte desde un principio, tiene delito.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Broscience de la buena ¿eh? Los estudios CIENTÍFICOS que miden la eliminación de nitrógeno por la orina apuntan a que las necesidades esenciales de proteínas se cubren con 0,5 gramos por kilo. El resto por encima de eso puede tener dos fines:
> 
> - si estás aumentando masa muscular mediante ejercicio, irán a músculo
> - si no, irán al hígado a convertirse en glucosa
> ...



Y? Puedo encontrar estudios cientificos de lo que me salga del rabo. Hay estudios CIENTIFICOS que demuestran que los esteroides no aumentan la masa muscular. En nutricion hay estudios cientificos de todo tipo que se contradicen unos a otros. Los estudios cientificos demuestran lo que quiere que se demuestre el que paga los estudios.

Si quieren venderte los beneficios del consumo de grillos sacaran estudios cientificos que demuestren los beneficios del consumo de grillos. Si quieren que no consumas proteinas y que tu dieta se base en azucar sacaran estudios cientificos que demuestren que no hace falta tomar proteinas.

La misma sociedad que te vende azucar a espuertas te dice que la proteina es mala y que hay que limitar su consumo, no sea que te pongas fuerte.

Los estudios cientificos hace tiempo que me los paso por el forro de los huevos. Junto a los consejos de la OMS y organismos internacionales de todo tipo.

No hace falta tener mas del triple de masa muscular para consumir 1.6 gr de proteina, con estar minimamente fuerte y no ser un esqueleto andante sobra. A ver si te piensas que estos biceps se mantienen con 144 kcal de proteina.

Dicho esto, 0.5 gramos por kg de peso de proteina significa, en una dieta tipo de 2.200. kcal: 144 kcal, 36 gr de proteina, un 6% del total de kcal.

No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta que 0.5 gramos por kg de proteina es un deficit. De nuevo, sentido comun. Que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los huevos.

Entiendo que tu dieta se basa exclusivamente en grasa, ya que si no comes hidratos y tu aporte de proteinas se limita a un 6% de las kcal totales, es que el resto de tus kcal vienen de la grasa, verdad? Por lo que tu dieta no es ni cetogenica, es la dieta de la grasa.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Joder, y luego el ignorante soy yo. NO, no aumentas músculo si subes proteínas. Aumentas músculo si haces deporte y comes suficientes proteínas, que no es lo mismo.
> ¿Y que aumentas tu porcentaje de grasa si comes grasas? Ya, NO, es exactamente lo contrario.



Error. Si tienes un deficit de proteina vas a aumentar musculo aunque no hagas ejercicio. Y aunque no lo tengas tambien, solo que aumentaras el % graso en mayor medida.

Es decir, si tu pasas de 0.5 a 1.6 gr. de proteina en los proximos 6 meses, te aseguro que aumentaras la masa muscular, siempre que vaya acompañado de un superavit calorico.

Como ya se ha repetido hasta la saciedad, respecto a las grasas, siempre que no exista un superavit calorico (cosa que es muy dificil cuando no se consumen hidratos) no vas a engordar aunque toda tu dieta se base en grasas.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> 10 años, yo llevaba más del doble haciendo dietas, páharo. Y el mundillo no es el mundo. Pero vamos, que por mí no sufra, que yo apunto más bien a un 50% de grasas, por lo que de testosterona voy servido.



Pues ya hay que ser inutil. Cuando algo no funciona se buscan soluciones, no te tiras 20 años repitiendo lo mismo.

Si apuntas a un 50% de grasas significa que el 50% restante son proteinas. En una dieta de 2.000 kcal eso son 1.000 kcal de proteinas, es decir 250 gr de proteina, bastante mas de 0.5 y de 1.6, las cuentas no salen. Estas seguro de que comes 0.5 gr de proteina?



Smiling Jack dijo:


> O sea, que según usted, una dieta de 1980 kcal con 620 kcal de hidratos, es decir, un 31% de hidratos, no es low-carb. Pos fale.



No es un low carb, es una hipocalorica o dieta de definicion de toda la vida. Informate macho. Una low carb se acerca mas a una cetogenica que a una dieta normal.

Comer un 30% de hidratos en la dieta no es low carb. Tal vez sea low carb para el estandar de un gordo de las harinas, por eso hace falta educacion alimentaria sobre distribucion de macronutrientes. La mayoria tiene un deficit de proteinas y grasas y un exceso de hidratos simples de mala calidad en la dieta.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿A qué le llama largo plazo? ¿Cuatro años le va bien? Son los que llevo yo en ese plan (por temporadas de varios meses) excepto por el hecho de que PASO de contar calorías. Como cuando tengo hambre. Engordo cuando se me juntan muchos compromisos sociales en los que no me apetece ser el raro que no bebe cerveza, o que no come pan, o que no quiere tarta. O cuando me paso una temporada comiendo "normal".
> Y en cuanto retomo el patrón low-carb, recupero la línea sin esfuerzo NI PASAR HAMBRE en un par de meses.
> 
> Si mi experiencia le parece poco, en este hilo hay gente con décadas de experiencia en mantener este patrón alimentario. Hasta tenemos un powerlifter y todo.



Comes poco? Si la respuesta es si, por eso es viable para ti.

Haces ejercicio? Si la respuesta es no, por eso es viable para ti.

Te tienta la comida? Si la respuesta es no, por eso es viable para ti

No he dicho que no sea sano, los hidratos no son esenciales ni imprescindibles. He dicho que por poco que te muevas y estes en forma, es una dieta ineficiente, inviable para cualquier otra cosa que no sea corregir un problema de peso.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Entiendo que en su cuadriculada y deprimente visión de la alimentación no entre el concepto, pero ¿Entiende que se puede no comer la misma cantidad todos los días? ¿Que, de hecho, eso es lo natural?
> 
> Es decir, que yo un día me puedo encajar un chuletón de kilo (y su grasita, faltaría más), 2900 kcal, empapado en mantequilla al ajo, 900 kcal, con guarnición de dos aguacates, 500 kcal, rellenos de mayonesa y gambas, 500 kcal, y al día siguiente COMO ESTOY SACIADO tomarme un caldito y ya.
> 
> Por cierto, mientras estás en cetosis, tu cuerpo NO TIRA DE PROTEÍNAS ni pollas hasta que no baje tu grasa corporal al mínimo esencial. Esa mierda de catabolizar músculo es para los que se empeñan en bloquear la lipólisis con chutes de insulina.



Tu entiendes que si un dia comes 1.000 kcal y otro 5.000 es porque mantienes a tu cuerpo en deficit y cada x dias te pide tralla? Has juntado lo que comes durante una semana y lo has dividido por siete? Pues esas son tus kcal de mantenimiento. Habeis descubierto la polvora eh?

Y cortate un poco con los tochos amigo, que mi tiempo vale mas que estar asesorando a randoms de internet


----------



## podemita medio (1 Mar 2022)

Aquí un médico a un paso de la obesidad mórbida nos da los mismos consejos para adelgazar que Noyo, contar calorías y hacer ejercicio. Igual los 2 van al mismo gym.


----------



## Noyo (1 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Aquí un médico a un paso de la obesidad mórbida nos da los mismos consejos para adelgazar que Noyo, contar calorías y hacer ejercicio. Igual los 2 van al mismo gym.



Os pego 20 vueltas fisicamente, ida y vuelta, comiendo lo que me sale de los cojones.


----------



## OBDC (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Os pego 20 vueltas fisicamente, ida y vuelta, comiendo lo que me sale de los cojones.



Haces bien en tener la nuca afeitada...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio
> 
> 
> 1,5 perdidos
> ...



Patata puedes comer, siempre y cuando sean cocinadas con aceite de oliva virgen. No te hacen ningún mal y te dan mucha energía. Y si partes de bastante sobrepeso te va ayudar a controlar la saciedad.


----------



## JimTonic (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Os pego 20 vueltas fisicamente, ida y vuelta, comiendo lo que me sale de los cojones.



Bueno y probablemente yo te de veinte vueltas con mi sueldo, pero aquí no hablamos ni de nómina ni de físico


----------



## Noyo (2 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Bueno y probablemente yo te de veinte vueltas con mi sueldo, pero aquí no hablamos ni de nómina ni de físico



No estais hablando de fisico dando a entender que todos los que no siguen vuestras pautas son unos gordos diabeticos?


----------



## podemita medio (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Estais hablando de fisico dando a entender que todos los que no siguen vuestras pautas son unos gordos diabeticos



Todos evidentemente no. Sobre todo si eres joven y haces mucho deporte, no te influye comas lo que comas.

Pero todo el mundo no es joven ni hace mucho deporte. Sobre todo la gente obesa que hace dietas, que quieren adelgazar, no suelen ser los más deportistas.

Y cada vez tenemos más gente obesa y diabética.


----------



## Noyo (2 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Todos evidentemente no. Sobre todo si eres joven y haces mucho deporte, no te influye comas lo que comas.
> 
> Pero todo el mundo no es joven ni hace mucho deporte. Sobre todo la gente obesa que hace dietas, que quieren adelgazar, no suelen ser los más deportistas.
> 
> Y cada vez tenemos más gente obesa y diabética.



Podrias hacer una grafica con la cantidad de azucar que llevan el % de productos que vende un supermercado y tambien saldria que cada vez es mayor.

Entonces que es lo que deduces tu con eso? Que los hidratos son malos, o que el azucar es malo? Hace 100 años no se comian lentejas? En Africa tienen tanta pasta que se pueden permitir comer huevos, carne y pescado a diario? En Africa no comen hidratos? Usa el cerebro que lo tienes para algo.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Podrias hacer una grafica con la cantidad de azucar que llevan el % de productos que vende un supermercado y tambien saldria que cada vez es mayor.
> 
> Entonces que es lo que deduces tu con eso? Que los hidratos son malos, o que el azucar es malo? Hace 100 años no se comian lentejas? En Africa no les afecta la diabetes porque no consumen hidratos? En Africa tienen tanta pasta que se pueden permitir comer huevos, carne y pescado a diario? En Africa no comen hidratos? Usa el cerebro que lo tienes para algo.



Evidentemente el culpable es más el azucar y los carbohidratos refinados. La fructosa es el 50% de la sucrosa, el azucar. El otro 50% es glucosa que no es tan peligrosa como la fructosa, pues la fructosa sólo se metaboliza en el hígado y actua como un tóxico. Y el exceso de glucosa en las comidas sube la insulina, con el peligro de generar resistencia y síndrome metabólico y a largo plazo diabetes.

Si te fijas en el título hilo, dice si comer menos azucar y harinas es la solución al sobrepeso. El título no habla de potajes, garbanzos, lentejas, ni siquiera arroz o patatas. De los carbohidratos sin refinar ni procesar poca quejas verás.

Pero ya puestos, y puesto que es 100% saludable eliminar los carbohidratos, pues hablamos de ello. Y además experimentamos con entrar en cetosis. El inconveniente es que es mas caro? bueno, más caro es un ataud. Y no es cierto que sea más caro, una cocacola de 2 litros del super cuesta más que una docena de huevos. Y por el precio de 1 pizza precocinada compras 500gr de carne de cerdo. Las menestras de verduras congeladas están a 1 euro el kg.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Mar 2022)

Para los novatos que no estén informados del peligro del azucar (no todo el que entra es un experto):


----------



## Noyo (2 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Evidentemente el culpable es más el azucar y los carbohidratos refinados. La fructosa es el 50% de la sucrosa, el azucar. El otro 50% es glucosa que no es tan peligrosa como la fructosa, pues la fructosa sólo se metaboliza en el hígado y actua como un tóxico. Y el exceso de glucosa en las comidas sube la insulina, con el peligro de generar resistencia y síndrome metabólico y a largo plazo diabetes.
> 
> Si te fijas en el título hilo, dice si comer menos azucar y harinas es la solución al sobrepeso. El título no habla de potajes, garbanzos, lentejas, ni siquiera arroz o patatas. De los carbohidratos sin refinar ni procesar poca quejas verás.
> 
> Pero ya puestos, y puesto que es 100% saludable eliminar los carbohidratos, pues hablamos de ello. Y además experimentamos con entrar en cetosis. El inconveniente es que es mas caro? bueno, más caro es un ataud. Y no es cierto que sea más caro, una cocacola de 2 litros del super cuesta más que una docena de huevos. Y por el precio de 1 pizza precocinada compras 500gr de carne de cerdo. Las menestras de verduras congeladas están a 1 euro el kg.



Entonces la gente en este hilo preocupada porque se ha comido una patata con el pollo? A cuento de que? Eres consciente de que estais hablando de dejar de comer hidratos todo el tiempo, metiendo en el mismo saco la avena y la cocacola?

Dejar de comer hidratos no, dejar de basar tu dieta en el puto azucar si. Pero es que eso no tiene cabida en ningun tipo de dieta (Bueno si, en la dieta de gente que se mueve y hace ejercicio), es evidente no?

Si es mas economico, 1 kg de garbanzos te aporta 3600 kcal y cuesta 2€ y 1 kg de pechuga de pollo te aporta la mitad de kcal y cuesta 7€.

El titulo de este hilo deberia ser: Comer menos mierda procesada, ¿La solucion a mis problemas?

Evidentemente. Habeis descubierto la polvora.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Entonces la gente en este hilo preocupada porque se ha comido una patata con el pollo? A cuento de que? Eres consciente de que estais hablando de dejar de comer hidratos todo el tiempo, metiendo en el mismo saco la avena y la cocacola?
> 
> Dejar de comer hidratos no, dejar de basar tu dieta en el puto azucar si. Pero es que eso no tiene cabida en ningun tipo de dieta (Bueno si, en la dieta de gente que se mueve y hace ejercicio), es evidente no?
> 
> ...



No es la comida procesada como tal, son los carbohidratos y azúcares. El problema es que la mayoría de comida procesada la adulteran añadiendole azúcar. Además de tener grasas insaludabes y químicos que ni conocemos.

Las hamburguesas del super son comida procesada, carne picada, y no tiene apenas carbohidratos.
La fruta tiene montones de fructosa, pasarte el día comiendo fruta también engorda, y es comida sin procesar.

El título es correcto.


----------



## Noyo (2 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> No es la comida procesada como tal, son los carbohidratos y azúcares. El problema es que la mayoría de comida procesada la adulteran añadiendole azúcar. Además de tener grasas insaludabes y químicos que ni conocemos.
> 
> Las hamburguesas del super son comida procesada, carne picada, y no tiene apenas carbohidratos.
> La fruta tiene montones de fructosa, pasarte el día comiendo fruta también engorda, y es comida sin procesar.
> ...



Ningun alimento engorda ni adelgaza, a ver si nos vamos enterando y dejamos de decir gilipolleces.

Y creo que se entiende lo que digo cuando hablo de mierda procesada. La carne envasada con 4 especias no es mierda procesada.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (2 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Evidentemente el culpable es más el azucar y los carbohidratos refinados. La fructosa es el 50% de la sucrosa, el azucar. El otro 50% es glucosa que no es tan peligrosa como la fructosa, pues la fructosa sólo se metaboliza en el hígado y actua como un tóxico. Y el exceso de glucosa en las comidas sube la insulina, con el peligro de generar resistencia y síndrome metabólico y a largo plazo diabetes.



Pero que coño dices. El video que has puesto sobre el azucar no habla de la fructosa de la fruta, se refiere al jarabe de maiz o jarabe de glucosa que le hechan los yankees a los refrescos y bebidas de frutas, no a la fructosa de la fruta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Pero chico tu eres tonto o es que no lees? Has hablado alguna vez con algun deportista? Por que vas de entendido pidiendo numeros de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea? Dile a cualquier profesional minimamente serio que haga dieta cetogenica toda su vida, que se va a reir en tu cara.



El que parece tener serias limitaciones de comprensión lectora es usted: le pregunto una y otra vez por el número de profesionales mínimamente serios y gente del mundillo de la nutrición y el fitness a ver si entiende de una vez que son UNA ÍNFIMA MINORÍA.

Esa ínfima minoría se caracteriza por tener un metabolismo sano, un hábito consistente de hacer deporte y unos objetivos dietéticos muy específicos que PARA NADA se parecen a los de la población general.

Ese subgrupo poblacional, que no será ni un 5% de la población, no tiene problemas para controlar su peso y su composición corporal: cuando quieren coger peso aumentan su ingesta calórica (en forma de carbohidratos), cuando quieren perder peso reducen su ingesta calórica (también en forma de carbohidratos). Cuando quieren modificar su composición corporal manteniendo el peso, juegan con las proporciones de macros.

Me alegro muchísimo por ellos. Pero lo que a ellos les funciona NO LE FUNCIONA AL OTRO 95% DE LA POBLACIÓN, por diversos motivos.

El primero y principal es que su metabolismo está degradado por un sobreconsumo de harina y azúcares (que son el problema), no porque "coman mal", sino porque COMEN COMO LES DICEN LAS AUTORIDADES SANITARIAS QUE SE COME BIEN.

Que esto no me lo he sacado yo del culo:




Pan, pasta, patatas y arroz en todas las comidas, y de 3 a 5 comidas al día. Eso, para el grueso de la población, es una receta para el desastre.



> Que metodo? Lo que tu llamas hipocalorica? O una dieta hipocalorica de verdad? Por que das por hecho que todos hacen lo mismo y los metes en el mismo saco? Por que haces reducciones absurdas?



Comer menos y moverse más, ese es el método que pregonan las autoridades sanitarias. Lo que usted propone, bajar las calorías manteniendo constantes grasas y proteínas, al tiempo que se mantiene una actividad física constante en el tiempo, NO ES lo que recomiendan las autoridades sanitarias, es lo que usted (y muchos otros) sabe que le funciona.

Lo que no sabe exactamente es POR QUÉ le funciona, porque no ha explorado los límites de lo que funciona y lo que no, porque NO LE HACE FALTA.

¿Funcionaría si bajara carbos pero subiera grasas? No lo sabe
¿Funcionaría si bajara la intensidad de la actividad física? No lo sabe
¿Funcionaría si no partiera de una situación metabólica saludable? No lo sabe
¿Qué papel juega su genética (y la del resto de gente del mundillo) en el hecho de que su estrategia funcione? No lo sabe.

Como está rodeado de gente del mundillo, y TODOS siguen esas estrategias con éxito (porque nadie miente, ni te cuenta la feria según le va, ni te muestra lo bien que le va cuando le va bien y se calla cual puta cuando le va mal), ni se imagina que aquí afuera hay UN MUNDO ENTERO de gente que no es como usted, a la que no le va a funcionar lo que hace usted, por infinidad de motivos.



> Por que dices que no funciona, has estado con ellos, les has seguido? O solo hablas por TU propia experiencia? Sabes que el 90% de gente ni hace dieta ni tiene interes por hacerla?



He leído los estudios poblacionales, he visto las estadísticas y he ponderado las tendencias. No es sólo que no les funaciona, es que cada vez le funciona peor y cada vez a más gente.

Lo de que el 90% de la gente ni hace dieta ni tiene interés por hacerla se lo saca usted del culo. Sin embargo, una brevísima búsqueda en internet revela que, por poner un ejemplo, en México más del 80% de la población dice estar a dieta: 8 de cada 10 mexicanos dicen estar “a dieta”: estudio
En España, un 20% de la población dice estar a dieta con frecuencia, mientras que un 35% dice controlar las calorías que consume: https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4271199/0/una-de-cada-cinco-personas-en-espana-se-pone-a-dieta-con-mucha-frecuencia/#:~:text=Según los datos recopilados por,más que hace un año.



> Sabes que el 90% de gente se guia por lo que ve en el supermercado, sensaciones y hambre? Sabes que el azucar cada vez esta mas presente en la oferta y lo que se le ofrece a la borregada, y por eso hay cada vez mas gordos con problemas? Sabes que las empresas no estan para cuidar de tu salud, sino para ganar dinero?



No son el 90%, pero eso es lo de menos. Y sí, vaya que si soy consciente de que el azúcar (y lo que es peor, el jarabe de maíz) es omnipresente en la oferta, y que eso es en buena parte responsable del problema. Lo que no entiendo es por qué, si usted también lo sabe, anda jodiendo con la monserga de la dieta hipocalórica cuando es MUCHO MÁS EFECTIVO (amén de bueno para muchas otras cosas) cortar azúcares y harinas refinadas.

Es de una disonancia cognitiva apabullante, que sea capaz de señalar que TODO LO QUE AQUÍ SE DISCUTE es cierto y es el verdadero motivo de la epidemia mundial de obesidad y diabetes tipo 2, pero luego su solución sea comer menos y moverse más.

Que sepa que la llave para controlar el exceso de peso es regenerar la sensibilidad a la insulina, pero en lugar de intentar actuar directamente sobre el mecanismo primario insista en utilizar herramientas rudimentarias que sólo atacan el problema de forma indirecta.



> Y sabes que es TU responsabilidad y responsabilidad de cada uno informarse y cuidarse? Te has parado a pensar que el problema puede ser ese y no las dietas hipocaloricas?



Diría que el mero hecho de haber investigado hasta la extenuación el funcionamiento del metabolismo para desarrollar estrategias de control de peso eficientes, eficaces y que se adapten a MIS preferencias demuestra que sí, que sé de sobra que es mi responsabilidad informarme y cuidarme.

El problema empieza cuando esa responsabilidad SE DELEGA EN LOS SUPUESTOS EXPERTOS, las autoridades sanitarias, y éstos siguen dando los mismos consejos trasnochados basados en premisas desmentidas que daban hace veinte años.

A los que decidimos (por el motivo que sea) tomar las riendas de nuestra salud y tenemos la paciencia Y LA CAPACIDAD para ir más allá del sota, caballo y rey, ni tan mal nos va. Pero Al que se limite a seguir las pautas oficiales...



> Y podeis dejar de hacer reducciones al absurdo que dan verguenza ajena?



Eso es, con extraordinaria precisión, una descripción de lo que está haciendo usted. Aquí nada se reduce, porque lo que nos interesa es todo lo contrario: entender el funcionamiento metabólico de la forma más detallada posible.

El que ha entrado proponiendo cortar un 20% de calorías (de los carbos, al menos, que podía haber sido aún más Paco y venirnos con que hay que reducir grasas) y hacer más ejercicio como panacea al sobrepeso es usted.



> Eres consciente que vosotros no habeis descubierto la insulina y el funcionamiento de los CH? Sabes que esto se sabe desde antes de que yo naciera verdad? Que no estais descubriendo la polvora, que esto lo sabe cualquier persona puesta en el tema.



Claro que no lo hemos descubierto nosotros, qué chorrada. Ni siquiera hemos sido los que proponemos la teoría de que el sobrepeso es un problema fundamentalmente HORMONAL, no de sobreconsumo.

Ahora bien, por algún motivo que no entiendo, ese conocimiento que "ya se sabe desde antes de que usted naciera" (me da que no es hace tanto) no ha florecido en un modelo MEJOR de cómo funciona el sobrepeso y la obesidad, o como mínimo dicho modelo NO HA LLEGADO AL GRAN PÚBLICO, NI A LAS AUTORIDADES SANITARIAS.

Es más, en los congresos recientes sobre obesidad, médicos obesos mórbidos (que manda cojones) siguen insistiendo en el balance calórico, en que lo que hay que hacer es reducir la ingesta de calorías y aumentar la actividad física ¡Cuando no les funciona ni a ellos!



> No es que no sea relevante, es que igual de relevante es controlar los hidratos que controlar lo que se come, que vosotros metais en el mismo saco a un donut y un plato de lentejas no es mi problema.



Reducciones al absurdo, decía más arriba. Aquí NADIE compara un donut con un plato de lentejas.
Ni comparamos la fruta, por decir, con el jarabe de fructosa.

Dicho esto, una vez tienes el metabolismo degradado por una vida entera de seguir las recomendaciones de la OMS (que quien te manda, pero bueno) y un sobrepeso de unos buenos 15 kg, con pasar de bollos y mierdas NO LO VAS A ARREGLAR.

Tu sistema de gestión de los carbohidratos en general está tan degradado, que lo PRIMERO que tienes que hacer es arreglarlo y darle un descanso.
Una vez lo arregles, no hay ningún problema en comer carbohidratos saludables (verdura, legumbre, arroz, patata) e incluso en de vez en cuando darte el gusto de comer algún capricho que lo merezca.

Pero hasta entonces, te estás poniendo palos en las ruedas de tu proceso de recuperación ¿Y para qué?



> Bla bla bla... Todos esos problemas se arreglan dejando de comer mierda y dejando de abusar de los hidratos, es decir dejando de comer mierda y dejando de comer tanta mierda. Para eso no hace falta hacer ninguna dieta porque es de sentido comun.



No. Eso depende de dónde estés en el proceso de degradación del equilibrio metabólico. Puede que estés a tiempo de controlarlo nada más que dejando de comer mierdangas, y de hecho todo el que deja las mierdangas pierde 4 o 5 kilos SIN COMER MENOS, sólo comiendo mejor.

Pero si tras esos 4 o 5 kilos resulta que todavía te sobran 15 ¿Entonces qué? Porque 15 kilos con dieta hipocalórica y ejercicio, vas a sudar sangre para perderlos, y veremos si a los 6 meses de terminar no has recuperado más de la mitad.



> Hablas de problemas de metabolismo, problemas psicologicos, hormonales, de voluntad, de hambre... Te has preguntado como se llega a esos problemas en primer lugar? NO es por comer hidratos, porque ya te he dicho que por comer un plato de garbanzos, avena o lentejas todos los dias no desarrollas ese problema.



¿Eso importa? Quiero decir, claro que me lo he preguntado, y me lo he contestado. He llegado a la misma conclusión que usted. Pero UNA VEZ QUE ESTÁS AHÍ, la pregunta importante no es cómo llegué, sino cómo salgo. Mejor pregunta todavía es cómo salgo de la forma más eficiente y que mejor se adapte a mi vida.

Aquí no hemos venido a hablar de si comiendo garbanzos te vuelves resistente a la insulina (que obviamente no). Hemos venido a hablar de si, en el proceso de recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina, los garbanzos ayudan o estorban, que es MUY DISTINTO.



> El problema es el uso y abuso de los azucares simples. Te has planteado esa distincion?



Duh, el hilo se llama "comer menos AZÚCAR Y HARINAS, la solución definitiva al sobrepeso y la obesidad". Notará que de legumbre, verduras y hortalizas, incluso arroz y patatas no se dice nada. 



> Te has planteado que cuando hablamos de pautas de alimentacion (dietas) esto se da por descontado porque es de sentido comun? Tal vez tu no lo dabas por descontado y por eso siempre fuiste un gordo.
> 
> Esto significa que cuando hablamos de dietas se sobreentiende que los hidratos de carbono van a ser de fuentes de calidad, no mierdas procesadas de alto indice glucemico que te elevan la glucosa a 100.
> 
> Yo doi por hecho que todo el mundo conoce las bases y que estoy hablando con gente algo puesta, no con randoms con los que hay que recalcar que cuando hablamos de hidratos de carbono no hablamos de comer donuts.



Otra vez, duh. Reevalúe el nivel al que argumenta, porque es muy posible que aquí haya gente que sepa sobre metabolismo MUCHO MÁS QUE USTED.



> Por que hablas que en este foro tienes casuistica de sobra y no tienes en cuenta la casuistica fuera de este foro que es abundante? Por que no visitas foros especializados en nutricion y ejercicio donde tienes casuistica abundante? Por que no hablas con cualquier persona que consuma hidratos y no este gorda? Ah no, es que solo te interesa un tipo de casuistica, aquella que te diga lo que quieres oir, que los hidratos son malos.



Porque la gente que no está gorda NO ES EL FOCO DEL HILO, porque la gente que no está gorda NO TIENE EL PROBLEMA QUE HAY QUE RESOLVER.

¿De qué le sirve a un gordo saber que a un flaco le funciona una estrategia para seguir flaco? Si no tienes un problema hormonal, no necesitas una solución hormonal. 



> Tienes un problema con los hidratos porque te has pasado años abusando de los mismos? Pues deja de comer hidratos, si yo no he dicho lo contrario.
> 
> Me quieres vender que la unica manera de adelgazar es dejar de comer hidratos y que la solucion a este mundo y el santo grial es la dieta cetogenica? No, es una solucion extrema para personas con problemas extremos.



No. No es la única manera de adelgazar. Es la MEJOR manera de arreglar un metabolismo degradado, lo cual tiene por CONSECUENCIA que se adelgaza hasta el normopeso.
Es una solución extrema para personas con problemas extremos... que son ya más del 50% de la población. NORMAL sólo significa que sigue la norma. Cuando los que necesitan esta clase de intervenciones son más de la mitad, deja de ser algo extremo y se convierte en lo NORMAL.



> Eres una persona normal cuya dieta no se basa en azucar? Haz dieta cetogenica si te da la gana pero no lo necesitas.



Es que ese es el problema: que ya hoy en día lo NORMAL es que tu dieta SÍ se base en el azúcar (y harinas, y carbohidratos rápidos desprovistos de fibra, y HFCS). Que usted CREE que lo normal es lo suyo, pero NO.



> Entiendes que no habria necesidad de dietas cetogenicas si desde un principio educas a la masa a tener una buenas pautas de alimentacion y no alimentarse a base de azucar? Entiendes que el problema no son los hidratos sino el uso y abuso de azucar?



Eso que se lo digan a la OMS y a Sanidad, oiga, a mí que me registren. Mientras sigan insistiendo en que hay que comer 5 veces al día y meter carbohidratos rápidos en todas las comidas, seguiremos viendo crecer los porcentajes de sobrepeso, obesidad y diabetes tipo 2, como lo llevamos viendo desde que un hijoputa con intereses económicos se sacó del culo la famosa "pirámide nutricional", que ha matado más gente que Hitler y Stalin juntos.



> Tu partes de la base de que todo el mundo esta mal y hay que arreglarlo. Yo parto de la base de la educacion para que no haya que arreglar nada.



No, yo parto de la base de que SI TIENES SOBREPESO, es que estás mal y hay que arreglarte. Si no tienes sobrepeso, pues no hay nada que arreglar.
Y educar a la gente para que entienda cómo funciona el tinglado, por mí perfecto. Pero que no sea diciéndoles que cuenten calorías, por Dios, que eso es lo más Paco que existe. Un metabolismo bien regulado TAMBIÉN controla el mecanismo del hambre de forma autónoma.



> Y? Quieres decir que esos 7 millones de personas han hecho dietas hipocaloricas y no les ha funcionado? Las has llevado tu? Por que coges un % de poblacion y los pones como ejemplo de que lo que yo digo es mentira? Por que no coges otro % distinto? Esos no te interesan?
> 
> Sabes que diabetes de tipo 2 no es una enfermedad genetica verdad? Sabes que la mayoria de esa gente esta asi por malos habitos, verdad? Porque te repito que una diabetes no la desarrollas haciendo ejercicio, ni comiendo arroz con pollo. La diabetes tipo 2 es simplemente azucar alto por la dieta y la falta de ejercicio.



Los cojo como muestra de que NO, tener un problema metabólico grave NO es algo raro ni excepcional, sino que es CADA VEZ MÁS FRECUENTE.
Una persona con diabetes tipo 2 NO PUEDE adelgazar todo lo que necesita sólo con dieta hipocalórica y ejercicio, porque eso no arreglará su metabolismo roto.

El hecho de que hayan llegado hasta allí por malos hábitos ("buenos" hábitos, según la OMS) es, desde el punto de vista de la solución, IRRELEVANTE. Lo importante es LO QUE FUNCIONA, y LO QUE NO.




> Deportivamente significa que no tiene ningun sentido porque los que hacemos ejercicio podemos comer lo que nos salga de los huevos. Si tienes cubiertas las proteinas y grasas y te quedan 2000 kcal no tiene sentido tirar el dinero en mas proteina. Nosotros nos podemos permitir comer "mal" y darnos caprichos.



Claro, pero es que los que hacen ejercicio y los que necesitan arreglar su metabolismo NO SON LOS MISMOS, ni son intercambiables.
Quiero decir que si alguien necesita arreglar su metabolismo, NO VALE con hacer ejercicio. Para poder disfrutar de las ventajas de un metabolismo sano TENDRÍA QUE PODER VIAJAR AL PASADO Y EMPEZAR A HACER EJERCICIO HACE 10 AÑOS. Y condensadores de fluzo no nos quedan.



> En cuanto a las grasas no lo se porque las grasas en mi dieta nunca han significado mas de un 30% del aporte calorico total y no conozco a nadie que incluya de manera normal en su dieta las grasas por encima del 30 o 50%. Pero esto es como lo otro, aplicar el sentido comun. Estamos hablando de grasas de aguacate, huevo y frutos secos, o grasas procesadas industriales? Pues eso.



Procesado e industrial, caca.
Aceite de semillas, caca también.

Lo que si le aseguro es que alimentarse de grasas es más eficiente y (gracias precisamente a las mentiras de la OMS) sorprendentemente barato.
Los cortes más grasos de carne (v.g. falda, o tocino ibérico de bellota, que lo tienes a 4€ el kilo) son los más baratos.
El aceite y la mantequilla (ni que sean de oliva virgen y de pasto, respectivamente) son infinitamente más baratas "por kcal" que ninguna otra cosa.

Claro que si cambias carbos por proteína de calidad te va a tocar preparar la cartera, pero si los cambias por grasa... lo mismo hasta ahorras (por no hablar de lo que vas a ahorrar en botica... ¡o en gimnasios!)


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No te he preguntado eso, te he preguntado por un modelo en concreto de dieta y entrenamiento, si los tienes guardados, de los miles que has hecho. Una cosa es ir al gimnasio y otra entrenar, una cosa es el papel y otra lo que se hace.
> 
> Donde estan las tablas con los alimentos y la distribucion de macronutrientes? Cuantas kcal? Como calculabas las kcal? De donde sacabas el deficit? Cuanto deficit? Que rutinas de entrenamiento? Cuantos ejercicios? Cuantas repeticiones? Eres consciente que hay mil variables?
> 
> ...



Errores de novato, defendidos a capa y espada por médicos Y nutricionistas (que también he visitado, 20 años dan para mucho).
Como la última vez que me enredé en el absurdo frustrante de hacer una dieta hipocalórica fue hace cosa de 7 u 8 años, pues no guardo nada, claro.
Pero tenía unas hojas excel con calorías y macros tabulados, y me preparaba los menús a la semana, y los seguía al pie de la letra.
De ejercicio, más fuerza que cardio (aunque no lo crea, en los gimnasios hay PERSONAL que te asesora).

Y SIEMPRE perdía peso, y en cantidad. Hablamos de 6, 8, 10 kg. No es que no supiera lo que estaba haciendo. Pero...

...pero SIEMPRE termina igual: llegado un momento, dejas de perder. Estás haciendo lo mismo, pero ya no funciona.
Empiezas incluso a recuperar parte del peso perdido.
Entonces redoblas tus esfuerzos, recortas aún más, aumentas aún más la actividad física.
La báscula no se mueve, o se mueve poquísimo.
Cada vez tienes más hambre, te pasas el día pensando en comer.
Y encima la puta báscula sigue clavada en su sitio.

Cuando llevas así unas semanas, un día te miras al espejo y dices "A tomar por culo, 10 kilos está fenomenal".
Y abres la mano.
Procuras no ponerte morado, porque llevas meses penando y no quieres echarlo todo a perder. Simplemente dejas de medir lo que comes.

A las pocas semanas has recuperado un tercio de lo que perdiste.

Y a los dos o tres meses, estás donde empezaste.

Convénzase: el problema NO ES que no se sigan las pautas. El problema es que las pautas DEJAN DE FUNCIONAR antes de alcanzar el objetivo, y peor aún, la pérdida de peso NO ES ESTABLE, sólo se mantiene mientras se mantenga el esfuerzo. Estás tirando de una goma elástica, y en cuanto sueltas...



> El deporte ayuda temporalmente de la misma manera que cuando comes azucar te provocas temporalmente un pico de insulina.
> 
> El deporte como habito de vida SI soluciona el problema. El deporte como parche momentaneo para un problema que viene de años no. Pero si haces deporte regularmente tu cuerpo se acostumbra igual que se acostumbro al azucar, y tu estado normal sera ese aunque dejes de hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he explicado más arriba: lo que habría evitado el problema y lo que lo soluciona NO ES LO MISMO.



> Y? Puedo encontrar estudios cientificos de lo que me salga del rabo. Hay estudios CIENTIFICOS que demuestran que los esteroides no aumentan la masa muscular. En nutricion hay estudios cientificos de todo tipo que se contradicen unos a otros. Los estudios cientificos demuestran lo que quiere que se demuestre el que paga los estudios.
> 
> Si quieren venderte los beneficios del consumo de grillos sacaran estudios cientificos que demuestren los beneficios del consumo de grillos. Si quieren que no consumas proteinas y que tu dieta se base en azucar sacaran estudios cientificos que demuestren que no hace falta tomar proteinas.



Ya, no. Los estudios científicos están revisados por pares, existen declaraciones de interés y otras medidas para que el avance científico pueda darse sin exceso de suspicacias.

Y en cualquier caso, si un estudio científico apunta a que las necesidades proteicas del hombre sedentario son X, y presenta sus pruebas al respecto, la refutación no puede ser "hay estudios de lo que quieras, tú fíate de mí, que me he sacado la cifra del 1,5 g/kg del ojal". Tendrá usted que presentar (qué menos) otro estudio con otros resultados, y comparándolos podremos tratar de entender en qué medida los dos son ciertos.



> La misma sociedad que te vende azucar a espuertas te dice que la proteina es mala y que hay que limitar su consumo, no sea que te pongas fuerte.
> 
> Los estudios cientificos hace tiempo que me los paso por el forro de los huevos. Junto a los consejos de la OMS y organismos internacionales de todo tipo.



Pues enhorabuena, está claro que ya sabe usted todo lo que le hace falta saber... o no.



> No hace falta tener mas del triple de masa muscular para consumir 1.6 gr de proteina, con estar minimamente fuerte y no ser un esqueleto andante sobra. A ver si te piensas que estos biceps se mantienen con 144 kcal de proteina.
> 
> Dicho esto, 0.5 gramos por kg de peso de proteina significa, en una dieta tipo de 2.200. kcal: 144 kcal, 36 gr de proteina, un 6% del total de kcal.



Ya, dije 0,5 g/kg O un 15%, lo que sea más, pero lo que sea. Si está generando tejidos, necesita proteínas. Si no, toda la proteína sobrante va al hígado y se convierte en glucosa.
El cuerpo es EXTRAORDINARIAMENTE EFICIENTE reciclando proteínas. Si no salen ni por la orina, ni por el sudor, ni por las heces, los aminoácidos siguen en su sitio, y formarán las proteínas que necesites.

Le voy a poner un ejemplo extremo, para que lo vea: el célebre caso del escocés que se pasó MÁS DE UN AÑO sin comer. Su aporte proteico fue CERO PATATERO. Pues bien, tras ese año, su pérdida de masa muscular fue NU-LA. No perdió NA-DA de masa muscular.
Así de eficiente es el cuerpo reciclando proteínas cuando es necesario.



> No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta que 0.5 gramos por kg de proteina es un deficit. De nuevo, sentido comun. Que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los huevos.



¿Por qué? ¿En qué se basa? ¿Tiene alguna forma interesante de MEDIR sus necesidades de proteína? Porque si no MIDE, cualquier número que proponga se lo ha sacado del ojal.
Esos 0,5 g/kg al menos están sacados de ALGUNA PARTE: de la medición de nitrógeno eliminado a través de la orina. El nitrógeno es un subproducto de la degradación de aminoácidos, y no sale de ninguna otra parte, por lo que al medirlo medimos EXACTAMENTE qué cantidad de proteína ha destruido nuestro cuerpo.

Podremos argumentar que la incorporación de proteína es ineficiente, y que por tanto no podemos comer EXACTAMENTE la cantidad de proteína que degradamos, porque parte se podría "perder por el camino"... pero lo cierto es que la absorción de proteína animal es extremadamente eficiente (no así la vegetal, por cierto).

Así que, explíqueme esto: si no eliminamos más proteínas que las que se pueden medir por la orina y no estamos fabricando nuevos tejidos ¿Para qué necesitamos la proteína extra?



> Entiendo que tu dieta se basa exclusivamente en grasa, ya que si no comes hidratos y tu aporte de proteinas se limita a un 6% de las kcal totales, es que el resto de tus kcal vienen de la grasa, verdad? Por lo que tu dieta no es ni cetogenica, es la dieta de la grasa.



En realidad, como un 15-20% de proteínas (no las mido), como un 5-10% de carbohidratos complejos (verduras, hortalizas, legumbres) y sí, el resto grasas. Lo que se llama una dieta LCHF, low-carb high fat.
Por cierto que, de hecho, una dieta cetogénica con exceso de proteínas NO ES CETOGÉNICA, porque la transformación del exceso de proteína en glucosa te manda la cetosis a pastar.

Como te pases de un 30% de proteína, ni cetosis ni pollas en cebolla.



> Error. Si tienes un deficit de proteina vas a aumentar musculo aunque no hagas ejercicio. Y aunque no lo tengas tambien, solo que aumentaras el % graso en mayor medida.
> 
> Es decir, si tu pasas de 0.5 a 1.6 gr. de proteina en los proximos 6 meses, te aseguro que aumentaras la masa muscular, siempre que vaya acompañado de un superavit calorico.



No. Para nada. Eso no funciona así EN ABSOLUTO, y se lo demuestro fácil: ¿Dónde están las cincuentonas mazadas tras hacer la dieta Dukan?
En ninguna parte, porque sin entrenamiento no hay crecimiento muscular.



> Como ya se ha repetido hasta la saciedad, respecto a las grasas, siempre que no exista un superavit calorico (cosa que es muy dificil cuando no se consumen hidratos) no vas a engordar aunque toda tu dieta se base en grasas.



¿Usted entiende que eso es lo mismo que no decir nada? Engordar y superávit calórico SON LA MISMA COSA.

Ahora, si se refiere a "superávit" del de "un 20% más de lo que dice fulanito que gasta mi cuerpo", entonces POLLAS. Le digo que mete un "superávit" de un 20 y de un 30% en forma de grasas, con carbohidratos y proteínas por debajo del umbral cetogénico, y no engorda. En vez de eso, su cuerpo QUEMA MÁS ENERGÍA, incluso LITERALMENTE suda grasa: el característico olor del sudor, el aliento y la orina durante la cetosis son cuerpos volátiles (principalmente acetona, pero también otros cuerpos cetónicos) de los que te estás deshaciendo. Energía que tu cuerpo evapora, porque le sobra.



> Pues ya hay que ser inutil. Cuando algo no funciona se buscan soluciones, no te tiras 20 años repitiendo lo mismo.



Es que esa es la peor parte: la historia oficial es que "el sistema funciona, el que falla es el que lo sigue".

Repites una y otra vez porque ves que estaba funcionando, que lo que falló fue que no fuiste capaz de terminar. Crees que la culpa del fracaso es de tu falta de voluntad y compromiso, y lo vuelves a intentar.

Pero si no fallar es imposible para mucha gente, el problema no es la gente, es que el método parte de una serie de supuestos POCO REALISTAS.



> Si apuntas a un 50% de grasas significa que el 50% restante son proteinas. En una dieta de 2.000 kcal eso son 1.000 kcal de proteinas, es decir 250 gr de proteina, bastante mas de 0.5 y de 1.6, las cuentas no salen. Estas seguro de que comes 0.5 gr de proteina?



Apunto, y me quedo por encima. Y como digo, no como CERO carbohidratos, sino que como una pequeña proporción, y siempre verdura o legumbre. Teniendo en cuenta que no puedo asumir la absorción perfecta de toda la proteína, pero manteniendo al menos un 15%, pues ahí le andaré. Como digo, la principal ventaja del método es NO TENER QUE MEDIR NADA.



> No es un low carb, es una hipocalorica o dieta de definicion de toda la vida. Informate macho. Una low carb se acerca mas a una cetogenica que a una dieta normal.
> 
> Comer un 30% de hidratos en la dieta no es low carb. Tal vez sea low carb para el estandar de un gordo de las harinas, por eso hace falta educacion alimentaria sobre distribucion de macronutrientes. La mayoria tiene un deficit de proteinas y grasas y un exceso de hidratos simples de mala calidad en la dieta.



La nomenclatura siempre es flexible, claro, pero se acepta como low-carb hasta un 40% de CH. Teniendo en cuenta que la dieta estándar ronda el 60% de CH. Y no, la dieta "del mundillo" no es la dieta de la gente normal, ni la recomendada, ni ná de ná. Su estándar de normalidad está deformado por su "echo chamber".




> Comes poco? Si la respuesta es si, por eso es viable para ti.
> 
> Haces ejercicio? Si la respuesta es no, por eso es viable para ti.
> 
> ...



Ah, bueno, entonces... como EL OBJETIVO DE TODO EL HILO NO ES OTRO, todo bien.

Si usted pensaba que hablábamos de que lo sano, natural e idóneo para todo caso es la dieta cetogénica o low-carb... pues es que se equivocaba.




> Tu entiendes que si un dia comes 1.000 kcal y otro 5.000 es porque mantienes a tu cuerpo en deficit y cada x dias te pide tralla? Has juntado lo que comes durante una semana y lo has dividido por siete? Pues esas son tus kcal de mantenimiento. Habeis descubierto la polvora eh?
> 
> Y cortate un poco con los tochos amigo, que mi tiempo vale mas que estar asesorando a randoms de internet



Oiga, que el que supuso que porque otro forero puso lo que comió un día, eso es lo que come todos los días fue usted.

"Asesorar", todavía no ha dicho NADA que me haya resultado nuevo y/o provechoso.
Y reconozca que no me "asesora", que viene aquí a entretenerse y a quedar encima, que es para lo que sirve internet.

Si lo que quería no eran argumentos desarrollados sino lugares comunes y que le dieran la razón... pues se ha equivocado de hilo, posiblemente hasta de foro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Os pego 20 vueltas fisicamente, ida y vuelta, comiendo lo que me sale de los cojones.



Luego usted no tiene un problema metabólico.
Seguramente no lo ha tenido nunca.

POR ESO usted no sabe lo que es tener un problema metabólico, ni desde luego cómo solucionarlo, o cómo funciona un cuerpo con un problema metabólico.

¿Usted cree que aquí venimos porque estamos bien físicamente? ¿A qué vendríamos, entonces?¿A pelar la pava?

Si alguna vez ha estado obeso (>30% de grasa corporal) y ahora ya no, me puede interesar cómo lo ha logrado.
Si NUNCA ha estado obeso, me va a perdonar, pero su caso no es el nuestro.


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No estais hablando de fisico dando a entender que todos los que no siguen vuestras pautas son unos gordos diabeticos?



No.

Que todos los que sean gordos diabéticos y quieran dejar de serlo, deberían seguir estas pautas. 
La diferencia, aunque de matiz, es crucial.


----------



## podemita medio (2 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Ningun alimento engorda ni adelgaza, a ver si nos vamos enterando y dejamos de decir gilipolleces.
> 
> Y creo que se entiende lo que digo cuando hablo de mierda procesada. La carne envasada con 4 especias no es mierda procesada.



Estás erre que erre con el paradigma anticuado de contar calorías y que da igual el tipo de alimento. Aquí defendemos el paradigma nuevo de que el tipo de alimento importa, porque no todos influyen igual en el metabolismo, la sensación de saciedad y sus propiedades adictivas. Y sobre todo por el control de la insulina. Lo que más sube la insulina, más adictivos y menos saciedad producen son los azúcares y carbohidratos.




NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Pero que coño dices. El video que has puesto sobre el azucar no habla de la fructosa de la fruta, se refiere al jarabe de maiz o jarabe de glucosa que le hechan los yankees a los refrescos y bebidas de frutas, no a la fructosa de la fruta.



En el propio vídeo te dice que en la naturaleza, el propio veneno viene con el antídoto. La fruta viene con fructosa, el veneno, pero la acompaña el antídoto, la fibra. Los zumos de fruta eliminan la fibra.

Steve Jobs llevaba una dieta a base de batidos de frutas. Y ya sabemos como acabó, tuvo un transplante de hígado y cáncer de páncreas.









Steve Jobs y sus desórdenes alimenticios


Muchos pensaréis qué pinta en Vitónica el genio de Apple pero es que su muerte no ha dejado indiferente a nadie y tras la salida de su biografía ven la luz...




www.vitonica.com













Steve Jobs tenía una dieta extrema que incluía ayunar durante días y tomar las mismas verduras una y otra vez: así comía el visionario cofundador de Apple


Algunos amigos pensaban que el cofundador de Apple, Steve Jobs, era bulímico, ya que ayunaba durante varios días seguidos y comía muchas verduras.




www.businessinsider.es













Ashton Kutcher estuvo hospitalizado por seguir la dieta de frutas de Jobs


Ashton Kutcher, hospitalizado por la dieta de Jobs El actor quiso imitar al fundador de Apple, al que encarna en su última película.



www.elmundo.es


----------



## nief (2 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Luego usted no tiene un problema metabólico.
> Seguramente no lo ha tenido nunca.
> 
> POR ESO usted no sabe lo que es tener un problema metabólico, ni desde luego cómo solucionarlo, o cómo funciona un cuerpo con un problema metabólico.
> ...



Lo has dicho bien. 

Problemas metabólicos. Que es mi caso

Yo pesaba 80kg y media 1.8

Ahora 71kg 

Pero donde antes había barriga ahora no la hay y hay músculos

Pero en mi caso me estaba afectando muchisimo por el hecho de no tener donde almacenar grasa

Ha sido como el día y la noche


----------



## titolaire (2 Mar 2022)

Hola soy nuevo y no he leido una mierda de este hilo salvo el titulo, pues nada, solo decir que como lo que me sale de los huevos, panceta, jamón, procesados con aceite de palma, bolleria industrial, queso manchego y toda una larga lista de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y pese a eso no tengo colesterol, a joderse payasos.


----------



## nief (2 Mar 2022)

Bendito ignore


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Mar 2022)

titolaire dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo y no he leido una mierda de este hilo salvo el titulo, pues nada, solo decir que como lo que me sale de los huevos, panceta, jamón, procesados con aceite de palma, bolleria industrial, queso manchego y toda una larga lista de alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas y pese a eso no tengo colesterol, a joderse payasos.



Y yo tengo un pijama de cuadros.

Digo, por seguir en la línea de comentarios de cero utilidad que no le interesan ni a su mamá.

Venga, voy a picar ¿Por qué debería tener colesterol por comer panceta, jamón, o alimentos ricos en grasas saturadas?
Yo es lo que más como, y me sale siempre el colesterol total por debajo de 140...


----------



## titolaire (3 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y yo tengo un pijama de cuadros.
> 
> Digo, por seguir en la línea de comentarios de cero utilidad que no le interesan ni a su mamá.
> 
> ...



Vaya, que coincidencia, yo tambien tengo un pijama de cuadros.


----------



## curvilineo (3 Mar 2022)

Con la subida del trigo y la escasez de cereales por la IIIW, comer menos harinas te hará rico.


----------



## podemita medio (3 Mar 2022)

Encontré un vídeo muy interesante sobre la autentica dieta paleolítica. Tiene interesantes datos comparando la antigua dieta y la actual. Dice más o menos que comiamos mucha más comida de origen animal, más proteínas, y menos carbohidratos.


----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## qbit (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## pocmoko (4 Mar 2022)

como se suele decir, *el bienestar animal empieza por uno mismo*...


----------



## podemita medio (7 Mar 2022)

Puede ser lo que llaman keto flu.









¿Qué es y cómo tratar el Keto Flu o Resfríado Keto?


¿Qué es y cómo tratar el Keto Flu? ¿Acabas de iniciar la dieta keto y, contrario a todo lo que te habían dicho, te sientes cansado, con dolor de cabeza, te irritas fácilmente y te cuesta concentrarte? ¡Felicidades! Tienes el resfriado keto o keto flu; antes de que comiences a buscar...




hazketo.com





Tambien puede ser q tenga una dependencia muy fuerte de los azucares y carbohidratos como energía, y su cuerpo necesite más tiempo para adaptarse a usar grasas como combustible.

Yo cuando corte los carbohidratos, pasé 2 dias muy mal, con colores musculares incluso. Pero a los 2-3 días ya nada.


----------



## podemita medio (7 Mar 2022)

Ya ha saltado la liebre. Otro retrasado a llamarnos subnormales y terroristas, a repetir el mantra de siempre, ejercicio y comer menos. En que se pierde la calidad de vida al no comer carbohidratos o azúcares, subnormal? dónde está el terrorismo?


----------



## podemita medio (7 Mar 2022)

Con de gordo ballena habla por tí, yo estoy delgado y en plena forma gracias a dejar los carbohidratos. Ahora vete a inflarte de cocacolas y cuida tu diabetes, borrego.


----------



## Jacco Maccaco (7 Mar 2022)

Aparte de.PAMPLINAS, POSTUREO tambien..."ayyy, los carbohidratos, ayyy los hiperfosfatos, mírame que superlisto soy, y que de palabras polisilábicas digo"...-calorias, +ejercicio=adelgazas/peso ideal a la.larga, no hace falta ser un lumbreras, como los gordos de las harinas estos que se creen premios nobel y son SUBNORMALES que se creen cualquier cosa.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Mar 2022)

bueno despues de dos semanas ya voy cerca de 3 kilos. lo mas sorprendente es la energia que tengo. Tengo problemas de cadera y lo unico que puedo hacer por ahora es bicicleta. Nunca habia hecho, ni cuando corria medias maratohnas y pesaba 20 kilos menos, repito nunca habia pasado de 25 km (en mountain bike no carretera) . Siempre entre 15 y 20km, y reventado (comia platano y un zumo de naranja antes de salir por ejemplo). El otro dia en ayunas, mas de 40 km sin despeinarme. Mis amigos cuando se lo mande se pensaban que les etsaba vacilando


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Mar 2022)

Con un buen pan, lo que usted quiera.

El problema es encontrar un buen pan hoy en día, que todo es puta mierda de panificadora hecha con harina ultrarrefinada de trigo híbrido de mierda, fermentada en apenas un par de horas.

Dicho esto, "dietas raras insípidas", lo que hustec diga. Ya le gustaría, ya, comer tan bien como yo, que salvo el pan (de mierda en general), la pasta (pienso para bobos) y los dulces (totalmente prescindibles: muchas verduras YA SON DULCES, como sabría si no tuviera las papilas atontadas por toneladas de azúcar) no me privo DE NADA.

Pa que se haga una idea, ahora mismo en mi nevera tengo;

- 5 o 6 tipos de queso (gouda, manchego, cabrales del bueno, brie, queso tierno y un añejo de oveja que hay que sacarle lascas con rallador)
- Jamón cocido (no paleta de mierda)
- Salchichón de Almería (que es como una butifarra)
- Relleno andaluz de huevo (otro tipo de butifarra)
- Cecina de León (de vaca)
- Lomo embuchado ibérico
- Lacón
- Tocino ibérico de bellota
- Huevas de salmón
- Anchoas del cantábrico
- Boquerones en vinagre
- Chorizo ibérico
- Salchichón ibérico
- Foie Gras de pato al Oporto

Cuando llego a casa, me sirvo una copa de vino, me preparo un plato de chacinas, embutidos y quesos con un puñado de nueces, y a gozarlo.

Ayer abrimos un manchego y una botella de rioja, nos pusimos unas aceitunas "chupadedos" (que no vea cómo pegan el buen queso y las aceitunas, gracias por el soplo, George R.R. Martin) y preparamos una escalivada de verduras y champiñones, lacón a la gallega, aguacate al punto de sal y unos filetes de lomo.
Y una tortilla francesa para envolver el aguacate.

Pero tié usté razón, mi dieta es insípida porque paso de comer pan de plástico. Ande a esparragar


----------



## Dexmond (8 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Con un buen pan, lo que usted quiera.
> 
> El problema es encontrar un buen pan hoy en día, que todo es puta mierda de panificadora hecha con harina ultrarrefinada de trigo híbrido de mierda, fermentada en apenas un par de horas.
> 
> ...



Sobresaliente, para la matrícula podrías poner lista de donde compras ciertas cosas sin que vengan contaminadas con dextrosas, almidones y jarabes de mierda, porque es misión imposible.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Mar 2022)

Jacco Maccaco dijo:


> Aparte de.PAMPLINAS, POSTUREO tambien..."ayyy, los carbohidratos, ayyy los hiperfosfatos, mírame que superlisto soy, y que de palabras polisilábicas digo"...-calorias, +ejercicio=adelgazas/peso ideal a la.larga, no hace falta ser un lumbreras, como los gordos de las harinas estos que se creen premios nobel y son SUBNORMALES que se creen cualquier cosa.



No.

Y no lo digo yo, lo dicen los estudios poblacionales de seguimiento a lo largo de más de 20 años.

La diferencia en pérdida de peso entre hacer ejercicio y no hacer ejercicio resultó ser, en el largo plazo, de unos 120 gramos.
La pérdida de peso propiciada por una dieta hipocalórica suave no es constante en el tiempo, sino que se ralentiza, después se para, y finalmente se empieza a revertir.

Aquí los resultados de una intervención de 7 años de duración sobre 50.000 mujeres con su estrategia molona de -calorías y +ejercicio:




Diferencia media de pérdida/ganancia de peso entre el grupo de control y el de la intervención: UNA MIERDA PINCHÁ EN UN PALO.

Aquí otro estudio, en el que se implementó una intervención intensiva de estilo de vida a 5145 pacientes con diabetes tipo 2 y sobrepeso.
Se les puso una dieta de 1200 a 1800 kcal y un programa de ejercicios de 175 minutos a la semana.
Resultados tras 10 AÑOS:




Resultado tras 10 años de pasar hambre y hacer 3 horas de ejercicio a la semana, 3 kilos menos. 
Nótese cómo la dieta "funciona" al principio, y después sus efectos se van deshaciendo como un azucarillo.

"Coma menos y muévase más", una estrategia probada con 40 años de experiencia sin mácula alguna de éxito.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Mar 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> Sobresaliente, para la matrícula podrías poner lista de donde compras ciertas cosas sin que vengan contaminadas con dextrosas, almidones y jarabes de mierda, porque es misión imposible.



Encontrar embutidos y chacinas que no lleven algo de azúcar/harina/lactosa es casi imposible, porque de hecho son parte de su preparación tradicional, ya que son conservantes naturales.

Por lo que a mí respecta, mientras los azúcares no pasen del 1 o 2%, puede valer. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que las demás fuentes de azúcares las tienes controladas, y que incluso esa pequeña cantidad va bien acompañada de grasa (que ralentiza su absorción).

Las chacinas de Almería, por ejemplo, las he pillado en el Carrefour. El lomo me lo trajo mi concuñado (previo pago), que trabaja en un secadero en Salamanca. El cabrales me lo trajo mi madre de Asturias, que estuvo de viaje hace poco.
El resto lo compro en una carnicería que hay en un polígono de Alcalá de Henares, que además de inusual variedad en carnes y embutidos tienen la inusitada ventaja de aceptar el pago con cheques restaurante. Carnes Selectas Gourmet, se llama el sitio.


----------



## Gort (8 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Encontrar embutidos y chacinas que no lleven algo de azúcar/harina/lactosa es casi imposible, porque de hecho son parte de su preparación tradicional, ya que son conservantes naturales.
> 
> Por lo que a mí respecta, mientras los azúcares no pasen del 1 o 2%, puede valer. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que las demás fuentes de azúcares las tienes controladas, y que incluso esa pequeña cantidad va bien acompañada de grasa (que ralentiza su absorción).
> 
> ...



Yo compro online el chorizo y el salchichón ibéricos con 0% de aditivos (ingredientes: carne de cerdo, tocino, pimentón y sal; nada más) aquí:

Tienda de Tarabico

Ahora mismo estoy degustando un trozo de parmesano grana-padano maduro (leche, sal y cuajo; nada más). Proteínas y grasas de excelente calidad y gran sabor (aunque esto va en gustos).


----------



## Dexmond (8 Mar 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Yo compro online el chorizo y el salchichón ibéricos con 0% de aditivos (ingredientes: carne de cerdo, tocino, pimentón y sal; nada más) aquí:
> 
> Tienda de Tarabico
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy degustando un trozo de parmesano grana-padano maduro (leche, sal y cuajo; nada más). Proteínas y grasas de excelente calidad y gran sabor (aunque esto va en gustos).



he mirado el esa web, el chorizo sí es como dices, pero al salchichón le meten almidón y dextrosa.


----------



## Gort (8 Mar 2022)

Dexmond dijo:


> he mirado el esa web, el chorizo sí es como dices, pero al salchichón le meten almidón y dextrosa.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Mar 2022)

Me confunde usted con alguien, yo no he dicho jamás tal cosa. Pa pontificar sobre cómo ligar estoy yo, que no he ligado en mi vida.

Sobre lo del estar fibradísimo, lo pensaría un imbécil que no entendiera que, precisamente, hay que profundizar en cómo perder grasa cuando tienes mucha grasa que perder.

Si estuviera fibradísimo ¿Para qué iba a necesitar analizar cómo perder grasa de forma eficiente? ¿Para pasar el rato?

Lo que sí le digo es que durante buena parte de mi vida tuve sobrepeso severo/obesidad tipo I pese a preocuparme por mi dieta y mi salud, y ahora mantengo un % de grasa bastante más saludable con mucho menos esfuerzo.


----------



## podemita medio (8 Mar 2022)

Veamos qué pasa cuando a un grupo de obesos los pones en un programa de TV, a seguir las recomendaciones de más ejercicio y comer menos apoyados por un equipo de entrenadores personales, dietistas, médicos y psicólogos. Y con la motivación de ganar dinero, fama, y la presión de tener toda una nación pendiente de ellos.

Spoiler: La mayoría recupera todo lo perdido, nada nuevo.





En España tuvimos una copia del programa, no recuerdo como se llamaba.


----------



## Smiling Jack (8 Mar 2022)

La Báscula, con Luján Arguelles.


----------



## Gort (8 Mar 2022)

Sí, perdón, también me he colado con lo de "ibérico". He utilizado alegremente la calificación sin tener en cuenta los requisitos para etiquetar a un embutido como "ibérico". De todos modos, este chorizo, en mi opinión, tiene una calidad excelente y un sabor intenso (sobre todo, la varidad picante, que es la que compro), tanto en crudo como para cocinar.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues ya llevo unos 5 dias (estos ultimos dos seguidos) con esto de ponerme como el kiko a la hora del desayuno, me levanto pronto y a cocinar.
> 
> -Huevos fritos con bacon con lechuga y tomate
> -Huevos cocidos con aguacate
> ...



Vas en la buena direccion pero quita de tu cabeza la palabra proteina, que si que no te cortes, pero mete grasa en cantidad siempre acompañando.

Pd. El queso es mas grasa que proteina.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ayhnnssss pollo asado sin patatas fritas, que tristeza de vida Dios mio
> 
> 
> 1,5 perdidos
> ...



Un detalle para los que os habeis lanzado a la cetogenica "a pelo".

Con la dieta paleo que viene a ser "come lo que te salga de los huevos" pero sin procesados, se consigue lo mismo sin pasarlas putas el primer mes.

Ya es bastante quitar de tu vida pan, pizzas, pastas y demas, pero hay carbos con cargas medias que no son procesados y no suponen un problema.

El arroz es el primero de la lista. Seignalet que sento las bases lo dejo por no ser un cereal alterado.

Un dia a la semana puedes comerte tu paella y adelgazaras igual. Lo que te engorda es el puto pan y todos sus derivados de colores.

La patata si llegas a perder los kilos que te sobran tambien la puedes incluir.

Yo el primer mes me zampaba higos y orejones con almendras, y los findes hacia reposteria paleo, con harina de almendra, manzanas, cacao y miel.

Con todo eso perdi 20 kilos y ahi estoy igual despues de siete años.

Ahora incluso meto mas patatas y mas arroz, y datiles que son azucar pura (con su fibra). 

Cuando recuperas la resistencia a la insulina y tu peso no son un problema, y si empiezas muy keto hay quien no aguanta y se baja del carro, tiempo y energias perdidas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Mar 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No te he preguntado eso, te he preguntado por un modelo en concreto de dieta y entrenamiento, si los tienes guardados, de los miles que has hecho. Una cosa es ir al gimnasio y otra entrenar, una cosa es el papel y otra lo que se hace.
> 
> Donde estan las tablas con los alimentos y la distribucion de macronutrientes? Cuantas kcal? Como calculabas las kcal? De donde sacabas el deficit? Cuanto deficit? Que rutinas de entrenamiento? Cuantos ejercicios? Cuantas repeticiones? Eres consciente que hay mil variables?
> 
> ...




Joder vaya ladrillo con cero contenido y con un nick con 400 post.

Que tramas moreno.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Mar 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Con la subida del trigo y la escasez de cereales por la IIIW, comer menos harinas te hará rico.



Hoy las charos todas orbitando alrededor de la estanteria del aceite de girasol.

""Oig Puri esta pasando como con el papel higienico!!""

He cogido mi garrafa de virgen extra y me he ido del vortice de estupidez.

Pd. Como haya escasez de Doritos preveo suicidios en masa.


----------



## I'm back (8 Mar 2022)

30 kilos perdí con ayuno intermitente. 

Ahora si me sale de los huevos me pongo fino comiendo lo que me de la real gana, aunque en poco tiempo se me van las ganas de comer mal y vuelvo a la normalidad. 

Que todavía haya gilipollas que sigan repitiendo que para perder peso hay que pasar hambre y sufrir en el gimnasio, es para hostiarles, macho.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (8 Mar 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> 30 kilos perdí con ayuno intermitente.
> 
> Ahora si me sale de los huevos me pongo fino comiendo lo que me de la real gana, aunque en poco tiempo se me van las ganas de comer mal y vuelvo a la normalidad.
> 
> Que todavía haya gilipollas que sigan repitiendo que para perder peso hay que pasar hambre y sufrir en el gimnasio, es para hostiarles, macho.



Para perder peso solo hay que dejar de comer, mira si es facil. Y si, cuando se deja de comer se pasa hambre.


----------



## Gorguera (8 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Me confunde usted con alguien, yo no he dicho jamás tal cosa. Pa pontificar sobre cómo ligar estoy yo, que no he ligado en mi vida.
> 
> Sobre lo del estar fibradísimo, lo pensaría un imbécil que no entendiera que, precisamente, hay que profundizar en cómo perder grasa cuando tienes mucha grasa que perder.
> 
> ...



¿Eres consciente de que estás contestando a uno de los innumerables multis de coalición en este hilo?


----------



## podemita medio (8 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Para perder peso solo hay que dejar de comer, mira si es facil. Y si, cuando se deja de comer se pasa hambre.



Joder que fácil. Denle un premio Nobel a este tio!!


----------



## I'm back (8 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Para perder peso solo hay que dejar de comer, mira si es facil. Y si, cuando se deja de comer se pasa hambre.


----------



## nief (8 Mar 2022)

Vaya vaya.

Se corta el suministro de aceite de girasol y trigo para hacer harinas....

La putada es que muchos paises tendran problemas de comida. Tristemente


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Para perder peso solo hay que dejar de comer, mira si es facil. Y si, cuando se deja de comer se pasa hambre.



No, qué va.
Se pasa hambre cuando se come poco.
Cuando se deja de comer, al poco se entra en cetosis y el hambre desaparece.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que estás contestando a uno de los innumerables multis de coalición en este hilo?



Sí, claro, una cuenta de anteayer, diciendo las mismas gilipolleces de siempre, y un nick "marinero".
Pero ya sabe que no puedo resistirme a una provocación.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (9 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, qué va.
> Se pasa hambre cuando se come poco.
> Cuando se deja de comer, al poco se entra en cetosis y el hambre desaparece.



No, no desaparece


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> No, no desaparece



No se jugará nada...
A partir de las 36 horas, no se acuerda uno de comer más que en presencia de comida (que entonces, eso sí, te pega con to' lo gordo).

Hablando de hambre, digo, no de ganas de comer, o de disfrutar del placer de la comida.

Todo ello, clarostá, asumiendo que hay reservas grasas suficientes para mantener un flujo constante de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre.
Si ya estabas en mínimos de grasa, entonces el hambre no se va a ninguna parte.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (9 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No se jugará nada...
> A partir de las 36 horas, no se acuerda uno de comer más que en presencia de comida (que entonces, eso sí, te pega con to' lo gordo).



Mentira. Y deja de escribir como un cuñado senil.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Mentira. Y deja de escribir como un cuñado senil.



No sé qué decirle.

Yo lo he vivido, y le aseguro que fue así. 
De hecho, lo he vivido varias veces.
Otras personas que han pasado por ello relatan las mismas sensaciones, que a partir del día y medio sin comer el hambre se va de paseo.
Los estudios científicos al respecto también lo corroboran

¿Usted en qué basa su afirmación?


----------



## Rauxa (10 Mar 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> No, no desaparece






Aquí explica muy bien qué pasa durante el ayuno.
Durante las primeras horas uno pasa hambre, pero las hormonas juegan su papel para poder estar horas e incluso días después, sin sensación de hambre.


----------



## nief (11 Mar 2022)

El aceite de girasol está presente en muchas más cosas de las que aparenta. Y todas se van a poner carísimas


Actualmente, los consumidores nos enfrentamos a una inflación desbordante (7,4%), principalmente derivada de la pandemia y su impacto en la cadena de...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## podemita medio (12 Mar 2022)

Creo que esta captura extraída de este vídeo es muy significativa, explica el mecanismo de la obesidad como una ventaja evolutiva en tiempos en los que la comida no era tan abudante. Los azúcares de la fruta, sobre todo la fructosa, es lo que propicia la resistencia a la insulina y posterior engorde, que sirve para almacenar más calorías para el invierno.

El problema es que hoy en día, tenemos sobreabundancia de comida con una genética preparada para la escasez.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979689
> 
> 
> Creo que esta captura extraída de este vídeo es muy significativa, explica el mecanismo de la obesidad como una ventaja evolutiva en tiempos en los que la comida no era tan abudante. Los azúcares de la fruta, sobre todo la fructosa, es lo que propicia la resistencia a la insulina y posterior engorde, que sirve para almacenar más calorías para el invierno.
> ...



¡Ja! a esa conclusión había llegado yo por mi cuenta.
Varias veces en el hilo he postulado que el problema es que comemos todo el año lo mismo (naranjas en agosto y uvas en abril), cuando evolucionamos en un entorno con gran variabilidad estacional de alimentos 

Que en verano comeríamos fruta dulce, dando a nuestro cuerpo la señal de que era hora de acumular, y en invierno comeríamos caza o (más frecuentemente) nada, dando al cuerpo la señal de que era el momento de gastar lo acumulado.


----------



## nief (12 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¡Ja! a esa conclusión había llegado yo por mi cuenta.
> Varias veces en el hilo he postulado que el problema es que comemos todo el año lo mismo (naranjas en agosto y uvas en abril), cuando evolucionamos en un entorno con gran variabilidad estacional de alimentos
> 
> Que en verano comeríamos fruta dulce, dando a nuestro cuerpo la señal de que era hora de acumular, y en invierno comeríamos caza o (más frecuentemente) nada, dando al cuerpo la señal de que era el momento de gastar lo acumulado.



Añado otro dato:

Al comer fruta entera (y no zumo) la fructosa no es absorbida de inmediato en estomago e intestino delgado sino que progresa (parte) al intestino grueso donde es fermentada y en vez de absorberse la fructosa los bichitos nos dan el subproducto que los nutricionistas y sabedores (gurus) admiten que es superbeneficioso para nuestro cuerpo.

Esa sustancia son cetonas/cuerpos cetonicos que avidamente son absorbidos por el colon para dar energia a esas celulas.

Notese la sorna con lo que lo digo... porque son los mismos que luego te dicen que estar en cetosis es malo o no tiene sentido.

Pero quedemonos con el dato de que como consumes la fruta si importa


----------



## JimTonic (14 Mar 2022)

una de las cosas que mas he notado , en mi nueva vida nutricial, es la restriccion que he hecho de los grandiiiisiimos zumos de fruta que tomaba toda la mañana con el resultado de arrastrar cansancio desde por la mañana y de tener hambre a las 11

Hoy me he tomado un fileton de presa iberica y dos huevos fritos con tomates cherry, y no tenia nada de hambre que hubiera pasado hasta la cena pero he hecho el esfuerzo de comer


Otra cosa que hacer voy bajando poco a poco, ya he estoy a las vueltas de los 4 kilos adelgazados (necesito adelgazar 12 mas), pero vamos con sus vaivenes (subidas y bajadas) pero el resultado es ese despues de 3 semanas y se ve que estoy reduciendo mucho volumen y la cantidad de energia que tengo, vamos que nunca tenia tanta energia parece que tengo 3 años de nuevo


----------



## nief (14 Mar 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Otra cosa que hacer voy bajando poco a poco, ya he estoy a las vueltas de los 4 kilos adelgazados (necesito adelgazar 12 mas), pero vamos con sus vaivenes (subidas y bajadas) pero el resultado es ese despues de 3 semanas y se ve que estoy reduciendo mucho volumen y la cantidad de energia que tengo, vamos que nunca tenia tanta energia parece que tengo 3 años de nuevo



Este efecto es lo mas flipante.

Poco a poco tu musculo aumentara y a mas musculo mas ganas y energia. Para gastar aun mas.

Luego viene el tener calor siempre eres un horno y eso quema energia que no veas.

Y luego, esa sensacion que decias de porque me obligue a comer que sino... pues esa es la clave. No tienes hambre? pues no comas. La tienes? come coño!

Saludos.


----------



## adonis1 (15 Mar 2022)

A coalición de lo que se ha hablado sobre la fructosa recomiendo a tope este vídeo 




Merece la pena la hora y media


----------



## I'm back (17 Mar 2022)

adonis1 dijo:


> A coalición de lo que se ha hablado sobre la fructosa recomiendo a tope este vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ostia que le da a los de "hay que quemar las grasas haciendo ejercicio" es épica.


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

He encontrado esto por casualidad y lo pongo aquí como curiosidad:





__





The Hacker's Diet - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 979689
> 
> 
> Creo que esta captura extraída de este vídeo es muy significativa, explica el mecanismo de la obesidad como una ventaja evolutiva en tiempos en los que la comida no era tan abudante. Los azúcares de la fruta, sobre todo la fructosa, es lo que propicia la resistencia a la insulina y posterior engorde, que sirve para almacenar más calorías para el invierno.
> ...



También tenemos apetencia por la sal, además de azúcar, y como hoy en día podemos ingerir toda la que queramos, pues a echarle sal a todo, empezando por la industria alimentaria, como hacen con el azúcar, y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## qbit (20 Mar 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Aquí explica muy bien qué pasa durante el ayuno.
> Durante las primeras horas uno pasa hambre, pero las hormonas juegan su papel para poder estar horas e incluso días después, sin sensación de hambre.



No se ve.


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Vaya vaya.
> 
> Se corta el suministro de aceite de girasol y trigo para hacer harinas....
> 
> La putada es que muchos paises tendran problemas de comida. Tristemente



Se trata de putear un poco a la poblacion. La inmensa mayoria se alimenta de basura de colores con esos dos componentes.

Cuando el madmax del papel higienico tambien se vaciaban los estantes de harinas y pastas.

A los que estamos en otra onda lo ultimo que se acabara sera la parte de carnes mas grasas. 

Recuerdo que algun dia tambien bajo bastante los frigos de carne y fui directo al apartado de careta de cerdo, higaditos, etc, y estaba a full.


----------



## nief (23 Mar 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se trata de putear un poco a la poblacion. La inmensa mayoria se alimenta de basura de colores con esos dos componentes.
> 
> Cuando el madmax del papel higienico tambien se vaciaban los estantes de harinas y pastas.
> 
> ...



Bueno hoy pase por el super y lo que faltaria, que seria lo logico, pues aun habia (verduras y frutas) pero loque no habia era pastas y harinas.

A ver yo lo entiendo hasta cierto punto! si tienes que comer 3 veces al dia que cojones comes sin arruinarte y sin pasar hambre claro


----------



## cohynetes (23 Mar 2022)

el bulgur también lo considéramos mierda harinosa?


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

Breve actualización.

Parece que ya se ha ralentizado la perdida peso, y el cuerpo ha encontrado un equilibrio total. Sigo comiendo igual, nada de procesados ni azúcares ni harinas, salvo un día a la semana que es free guarradas.

Tengo un problema con el tema de los hidratos, y es que me es difícil sustituir la patata. Como patatas casi todos los días en una comida. Buscando por ahí veo que serviría el boniato pero poco más. Entiendo que las frutas y las verduras son hidratos, pero no sé si es un sustituto de la patata a nivel nutricional.

Vosotros que utilizáis como hidrato? El arroz me da mucha pereza, además de que si lo tomo mucho tiempo me es imposible procesarlo, lo acabo odiando...
Tema pastas, pan y demás de momento lo quiero descartar como sustituto....
El tema de la avena podría probarlo, pero no deja de ser pienso procesado no?
Verduras no las trago....

Estoy pensando en arroz integral dos veces a la semana, pero a saber lo que le meten...


----------



## nief (27 Mar 2022)

hola,

las patatas son glucosa (almidon).

A tenor del titulo del hilo no tienen ningun problema.

Las verduras son mayormente fibra aportan poca energia porque tu no procesas nada de ellas
Las furtas con como las verduras pero con fructosa (que es peor que la glucosa)

Mi pareja come patatas y no tiene ningun problema y yo muy de vez en cuando.

Cuando dices que has ralentizado la perdida de peso a que te refieres?

Yo no muevo mi peso hace año y medio. 

Eso si, mucha menos barriga y grasa y mucho mas musculo

saludos


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> hola,
> 
> las patatas son glucosa (almidon).
> 
> ...



Me refiero a eso mismo, que el peso ya apenas cambia, ahora calculo que estaré perdiendo unos pocos gramos cada semana o ni eso, pero nada parecido a la bajada del primer mes. Es lo lógico también.

La patata es la polla te la recomiendo, la tiene mucha gente demonizada. He bajado 10kg comiendo todos los días patata. Y no me canso realmente, como sí me ha pasado con el arroz o incluso la pasta. Tiene un efecto de saciedad muy parecido al pan, pero siendo sana. Pero claro, creo que debería de ciclarla un poco con otro tipo de hidratos.


----------



## nief (27 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me refiero a eso mismo, que el peso ya apenas cambia, ahora calculo que estaré perdiendo unos pocos gramos cada semana o ni eso, pero nada parecido a la bajada del primer mes. Es lo lógico también.
> 
> La patata es la polla te la recomiendo, la tiene mucha gente demonizada. He bajado 10kg comiendo todos los días patata. Y no me canso realmente, como sí me ha pasado con el arroz o incluso la pasta. Tiene un efecto de saciedad muy parecido al pan, pero siendo sana. Pero claro, creo que debería de ciclarla un poco con otro tipo de hidratos.



No te digo que no.

Lo que pasa es que ya sabeis que si no hay hidratos el cuerpo se inunda de cetonas (ketones/b-hb) que son una molecula natural que producimos en ausencia de hidratos en la ingesta que tiene efectos casi magicos

Sirve como energia para el cuerpo y sobretodo el cerebro
Regenera el cuerpo ya que reduce el estres oxidativo
Reduce la inflamacion (nlrp3 y hcar2)
Es rejuvenecedora ya que rebaja el reloj epigenetico/senescencia + histone deacetilador
Es anticancerigeno (oct4, p53)





Lo cual... es todo efectos positivos y ninguno secundario.

No me lo saco de la manga viene en nature:









Î²-hydroxybutyrate and its metabolic effects on age-associated pathology - Experimental & Molecular Medicine


Boosting levels of a byproduct of fatty acid breakdown may help alleviate the symptoms of age-associated health conditions. When the body is low on glucose, it breaks down fatty acids for energy, generating byproduct metabolites called ketones. The ketone Î²-hydroxybutyrate (Î²-HB) regulates...




www.nature.com





Y no hay que tomarse nada y es natural.

Saludos.

p.d. de ahi que uno parezca que rejuvenece o que vuelve a como se sentia con 20 cuando esta en keto


----------



## Gort (28 Mar 2022)

¿Qué pensáis de la dieta estrictamente carnívora? ¿Alguno la seguís o la habéis seguido? Parece, según este vídeo, la evolución natural en mucha gente desde la dieta baja en carbohidratos--->paleo--->keto--->carnívora. Los comentarios sobre experiencias personales ingiriendo solamente carne son apabullantes aunque el autor del vídeo sugiere más "variedad" en la dieta:



Algún comentario (inglés): 

_-Carnivore for 3 months now after 3 months of keto. Lost 40 pounds and stopped taking all medications (for hypertension and chronic bronchitis and sinusitis). Fatty liver completely healed. 57 and in better shape than when I was 37.

-I'm female, 57 years old, eating strict carnivore for 5 years now. Yes, I had all these health improvements you listed. I'll never eat any other way as long as I can afford it. I also improved my low functioning thyroid. I don't take any medication anymore. I used to get colds, the flu twice a year and I haven't gotten sick since changing my diet to eating any kind of meat. I eat what I can afford, eggs, and rarely cheese. Drink only water, although I tried drinking tea a few times but reacted badly to it. Before I changed to carnivore eating, I was keto for 1.5 years, Paleo for 2 years before that and before that I ate a Mediterranean diet. Besides weight loss the biggest thing about eating carnivore for me was the massive improvement of my mental health. That's very pressious to not feel depressed all the time and being crazy moody. That's all gone. Oh and IF comes naturally with eating this way. Changing between 2MAD and OMAD - no problem.

-Carnivore for a month and I’m overwhelmed by the health benefits. Weight loss, improved gut health, psoriasis is almost gone(Good Skin), lower depression, I’ve never felt this good in 5 years._


----------



## pocmoko (28 Mar 2022)

Gort dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de la dieta estrictamente carnívora? ¿Alguno la seguís o la habéis seguido? Parece, según este vídeo, la evolución natural en mucha gente desde la dieta baja en carbohidratos--->paleo--->keto--->carnívora. Los comentarios sobre experiencias personales ingiriendo solamente carne son apabullantes aunque el autor del vídeo sugiere más "variedad" en la dieta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la intento seguir, aunque tiene sus complicaciones: conseguir suficiente grasa, que se suele descartar y te venden carne muy magra, y el tema de electrolitos, que a veces se descompensan. Y no comer suficiente, porque te asustas de comer "tanta carne". También puedes tener, a mi me pasó, un misterioso proceso de sarpullido que muchos achacan a expulsión, por la piel, de exceso de oxalatos.
Ya comentó el forero Smiling Jack que es una evolución que muchos siguen, el paso de keto a carnívoro, o paleo a carnívoro (este último sería mi caso). 
De primeras, me parecía un disparate, una aberración. 
No recuerdo qué me convenció a intentarlo, la gran ventaja se la veo en que simplifica muchísimo la compra y el cocinado. Pasas de buscar variedad, "superalimentos", nutrición de colores, a limitarte a lo esencial. 
Y creo que quien consiga carnicero proveedor de carne+recortes grasos podrá comer incluso más barato que con dieta variada, mediterránea o paleo. 
A nivel personal la ventaja clarisima que he sentido es el control de la ansiedad, la prueba del algodón es que me encuentro en el trabajo canturreando espontáneamente, cosa que, de verdad, me causa asombro. 
He leído el libro de Shawn Baker (The Carnivore Diet) me pareció de lo mejor; es sencillo, no se mete en elaboradas explicaciones de metabolismo, es más bien una crítica o deconstrucción en plan Descartes de lo que sabemos sobre nutrición: empieza contándote su vida (breve, pero interesante para ponerte en contexo) y va entrando en materia.


----------



## nief (28 Mar 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Yo la intento seguir, aunque tiene sus complicaciones: conseguir suficiente grasa, que se suele descartar y te venden carne muy magra, y el tema de electrolitos, que a veces se descompensan. Y no comer suficiente, porque te asustas de comer "tanta carne". También puedes tener, a mi me pasó, un misterioso proceso de sarpullido que muchos achacan a expulsión, por la piel, de exceso de oxalatos.
> Ya comentó el forero Smiling Jack que es una evolución que muchos siguen, el paso de keto a carnívoro, o paleo a carnívoro (este último sería mi caso).
> De primeras, me parecía un disparate, una aberración.
> No recuerdo qué me convenció a intentarlo, la gran ventaja se la veo en que simplifica muchísimo la compra y el cocinado. Pasas de buscar variedad, "superalimentos", nutrición de colores, a limitarte a lo esencial.
> ...




Totalmente. Suscribo lo dicho.

La falta de grasa en las piezas si. Un dia me paso en el super que voy a por la chuleta que tenia bastnate grasa y el chico va y en 2 cortes se la quita toda! y yo nooooooooooo. Me puso otra y me decia que nadie la queria con grasa.. en fin.

Yo ante este panorama me suelo ir a "carnivoro" con mas grasa.


Chorizos
Zorza (gallega)
Raxo (con su buen dedo de grasa e cada filete ) Vuestro lomo.
Huevos, que son grasa en proporcion importante
Pates, pates de verdad
Pollo, pero no pechuga!!
Jamon serrano, pero escogiendolos para que lleven sus buenos 3 o 4 dedos de grasa
Compango de fabada y callos

Carnivoro tambien es lacteos (asi lo entiendo yo). Aqui pues nada quesos de todo tipo

Y pescados. Que la mayoria tienen bastante grasa o en la proporcion necesaria (menos el pulpo  )

En mi caso aun sigo comiendo muchas verduras (me gustan muchisimo) pero consumo mucho menos o menos veces por una razon.

Las verduras provocan muchisimo volumen en tu barriga. Es la parte mala.

Y es la buena de la dieta carnivora (y la mas sorprendente) que:


Digestiones pesadas sí pero no incomodas!
Volumen de tu barriga normal.
Duermes fantasticamente
Apenas tienes hambre nunca
Vas al baño poco, bien y sin dolor. Muy sorprendente
No hay ardor en el estomago. Muy sorprendente esto


Saludos


----------



## ciudadlibre (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Breve actualización.
> 
> Parece que ya se ha ralentizado la perdida peso, y el cuerpo ha encontrado un equilibrio total. Sigo comiendo igual, nada de procesados ni azúcares ni harinas, salvo un día a la semana que es free guarradas.
> 
> ...




haz que las patatas conviertan el almidon en almidon resistente, solo es cocerlas y dejarlas una noche en el frigo, tendran mas ventajas y quitaras muchos problemas


----------



## nief (28 Mar 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> haz que las patatas conviertan el almidon en almidon resistente, solo es cocerlas y dejarlas una noche en el frigo, tendran mas ventajas y quitaras muchos problemas



Correcto esto.

Y confirmo que si las patatas van fritas y luego al horno cumplen la misma funcion (comprobado con cgm y con tiras de medicion de cetosis)

Pero luego yo me pregunto. Para que?

Comer patatas para que luego tu cuerpo no absorba ningun nutriente. Porque eso es lo que ocurre.

Si lo haces por el disfrute de comer patatas = vale

Lo mismo pasa con comer fibra



Una reflexion sin mas.


----------



## ciudadlibre (28 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Correcto esto.
> 
> Y confirmo que si las patatas van fritas y luego al horno cumplen la misma funcion (comprobado con cgm y con tiras de medicion de cetosis)
> 
> ...




tambien sirve como prebioticos para la "fauna"intestinal


----------



## Gort (28 Mar 2022)

Realmente mi dieta diaria actual ya tiene casi todos los ingredientes para ser carnívora: carne con toda su grasa, caldo de huesos, pescado graso, mantequilla, huevos, marisco, queso muy curado, kéfir de vez en cuando... solo tendría que disminuir la cantidad y frecuencia de ensaladas y el brócoli y las coles de bruselas. Tomaría arándanos más espaciadamente. También tendría que disminuir los frutos secos. Quitaría del todo las legumbres (logré desterrar el arroz y las patatas del todo). Me estoy planteando seguir una dieta carnívora durante un mes o dos, empezando este 1 de abril. Quiero comprobar qué efectos tiene en mi organismo. Actualmente no tengo problemas de salud: duermo como un lirón, tengo buen humor constante, siento mucha energía, no siento dolores ni molestias o achaques por ahora. Estoy ligeramente por debajo de mi peso, sin altibajos. 

Y tengo una carnicería justo debajo del edificio donde vivo.


----------



## pocmoko (28 Mar 2022)

mucha gente empieza asi, el reto de los 30 dias


Gort dijo:


> Realmente mi dieta diaria actual ya tiene casi todos los ingredientes para ser carnívora: carne con toda su grasa, caldo de huesos, pescado graso, mantequilla, huevos, marisco, queso muy curado, kéfir de vez en cuando... solo tendría que disminuir la cantidad y frecuencia de ensaladas y el brócoli y las coles de bruselas. Tomaría arándanos más espaciadamente. También tendría que disminuir los frutos secos. Quitaría del todo las legumbres (logré desterrar el arroz y las patatas del todo). Me estoy planteando seguir una dieta carnívora durante un mes o dos, empezando este 1 de abril. Quiero comprobar qué efectos tiene en mi organismo. Actualmente no tengo problemas de salud: duermo como un lirón, tengo buen humor constante, siento mucha energía, no siento dolores ni molestias o achaques por ahora. Estoy ligeramente por debajo de mi peso, sin altibajos.
> 
> Y tengo una carnicería justo debajo del edificio donde vivo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Correcto esto.
> 
> Y confirmo que si las patatas van fritas y luego al horno cumplen la misma funcion (comprobado con cgm y con tiras de medicion de cetosis)
> 
> ...



No es eso lo que sucede, en principio.

La gracia del almidón resistente es que resiste a las enzimas digestivas que rompen otros almidones, llegando intacto al intestino grueso.
Allí, la flora intestinal (adecuada) los transforma en ácidos grasos de cadena corta (para ser precisos, butiratos), que son muy beneficiosos para los tejidos de la pared intestinal. Aparte de ser grasas, claro.

Por eso en varias ocasiones, cuando Sunwukung se asoma a contarnos su historia de las civilizaciones longevas comiendo 80% de hidratos, en cuanto rascas acaba uno descubriendo que *todas ellas tienen modos de preparación que favorecen la aparición de almidón resistente:*

-En el altiplano preparan las patatas con un sistema ancestral de liofilización, y las llaman chuños (que no truños, aunque se parecen bastante)
-En gran parte de Asia, el arroz se prepara de una vez para días, y se come frío (en el campo) o recalentado a baja temperatura
-Las célebres Kartoffelnsalaten de los alemanes siempre se preparan con patata cocida fría
- El famosísimo boniato morado okinawano (beni imo) es el tubérculo más rico en almidón resistente, ya de suyo, y también se come a menudo en formas frías, como por ejemplo los mochis (pastelillos).

Con el resultado de que una parte importante de ese 80% de carbos NO SON CARBOS, SINO GRASAS "PREPROCESADAS".


----------



## nief (29 Mar 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No es eso lo que sucede, en principio.
> 
> La gracia del almidón resistente es que resiste a las enzimas digestivas que rompen otros almidones, llegando intacto al intestino grueso.
> Allí, la flora intestinal (adecuada) los transforma en ácidos grasos de cadena corta (para ser precisos, butiratos), que son muy beneficiosos para los tejidos de la pared intestinal. Aparte de ser grasas, claro.
> ...



Acabas consumiendo cetonas. 

Menudo cristo para al final tener algo de cetonas

Osea una dieta pseudo keto

Mejor irte a keto directamente


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Mar 2022)

nief dijo:


> Acabas consumiendo cetonas.
> 
> Menudo cristo para al final tener algo de cetonas
> 
> ...



No. Los butiratos no son TCMs, sino TCCs

Los TCMs se absorben directamente al hígado y se transforman en cetonas, que pasan a sangre y se reparten por el cuerpo.
Los TCCs los absorbe y utiliza DIRECTAMENTE la pared intestinal, sin necesidad de transporte ni procesos metabólicos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Mar 2022)

Añado sobre el almidón resistente: en un entorno de abundancia puede tener relativamente poco sentido (aunque como digo los butiratos tienen propiedades específicas beneficiosas que otras grasas no tienen), pero estas pautas alimentarias y técnicas de preparado se remontan milenios, a un tiempo en el que se comía lo que se podía.

El almidón resistente bien podía ser la fuente principal de grasas de esos pueblos, que no es como si en el altiplano hubiera abundancia de fauna.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Abr 2022)

Yo desde que descubrí el boniato gracias a este foro, mi vida dió un cambio. 

Apenas como patata, y si la como siempre lo mezclo con boniato. 

Y ya me hago unas ensaladillas rusas de patata y boniato, y por supuesto, mahonesa de AOVE puro que me pongo como el kiko.

O una tortilla de patatas y boniato si no quiero dejar la ensaladilla en el frigo toda la noche enfriando.


----------



## nief (1 Abr 2022)

@Smiling Jack 

@Pichorrica 

Yo no estoy tan seguro que eso no pegue un subidon de azucar en sangre igual.

Yo cuando tuve el cgm puesto las unicas patatas que no subian el azucar eran las patatas panaderas fritas primero y luego al horno bien hechas.

El resto daba subidon de azucar en sangre, aun frias. E inmediato.

No hice todas las pruebas que hubiese querido, las proximas navidades me lo pondre para hacer vida normal o en un viaje/vacaciones.

Es algo que recomiendo. 15 dias dura y lo que aprendes ahi es brutal.

Mucha gente que lo ha probado, hay un vido al respecto, hicieron una encuesta en plan. Tras usar un CGM (medidor de glucosa continuo) que comida ha dejado de tomar.

y un 75% dijeron todos Platano.

Saludos


----------



## nief (1 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo desde que descubrí el boniato gracias a este foro, mi vida dió un cambio.
> 
> Apenas como patata, y si la como siempre lo mezclo con boniato.
> 
> ...




Yo lo que si hago es tortilla con una patata pequña muchos huevos y cebollas 2 o 3 grandes

Saludos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me refiero a eso mismo, que el peso ya apenas cambia, ahora calculo que estaré perdiendo unos pocos gramos cada semana o ni eso, pero nada parecido a la bajada del primer mes. Es lo lógico también.
> 
> La patata es la polla te la recomiendo, la tiene mucha gente demonizada. He bajado 10kg comiendo todos los días patata. Y no me canso realmente, como sí me ha pasado con el arroz o incluso la pasta. Tiene un efecto de saciedad muy parecido al pan, pero siendo sana. Pero claro, creo que debería de ciclarla un poco con otro tipo de hidratos.



Patatas, arroz, hidratos de las verduras (pocos pero suman), frutos secos (algunos tienen mas que otros pero todos tienen), algo de fruta...y vas sobrado.

Yo la mayoria de los dias ni patatas ni arroz ni fruta y paso 20 horas sin probar bocado y ni me entero, y con trabajo fisico.

Tambien te digo que ha sido muy gradual. Cinco años pasando con dos comidas y un ayuno de 20 horas al mes y ahora llevare tres que ya paso de comer la mayoria de los dias y solo ceno. Hago ayuno 20/4 casi siempre los dias de curro.

El cuerpo te ira diciendo.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2022)

Vaya, la conocida droga contra la diabetes (que actuaba / actua) reduciendo la resistencia a la insulina y que ademas aumentaba la esperanza de vida..

Se ve que tiene graves efectos secundarios con la descendencia.


----------



## Emivg (3 Abr 2022)

Buenas, esto no tiene mucho que ver con el tema harina/azúcares, pero he empezado una dieta cetogénica hace un par de semanas y me están surgiendo varias dudas por el camino (si este no es el lugar correcto para postearlo, indicádmelo porfa)

Primero que nada, comentar que llevo varios años utilizando el conocido déficit calórico diario para mis comidas y, después de informarme bastante y observar que apenas cambiaba mi estado físico/anímico con él, he decidido probar con una dieta cetogénica+ayuno intermitente... grandes descubrimientos para mi, muy interesantes y que me está abriendo los ojos con respecto a la idea que tenemos sobre la nutrición actual.

Tengo 24 años, practico ej unas 2-3 veces por semana y tengo un IMC aprox del 15-16%. Mis objetivos principales son:
*1)* No tener hambre entre horas (estar saciado durante el dia)
*2)* Conseguir un IMC del 10-12% (definición-eliminar grasas)
*3)* Eliminar por completo harinas refinadas/pastas/arroz/bolleria/etc de mi dieta (cumplir dieta keto)
*4)* Incorporar el ayuno intermitente



Y bien, estas son algunas de las dudas que me han surgido durante estas semanas:

*1) Cualquier consejo(s) para lograr uno/todos mis objetivos
2)* *Para mis comidas/cenas ¿Postres/Yogures?* Soy muy de tomar un yogur después de las comidas. En ese caso, *¿Desnatados/Enteros? ¿Porqué?
3)* *Cantidad de calorías ¿De verdad importa?* Tras leer este tema, mi conclusión es que *NO*. Pero si alguno tiene opiniones contrastadas me gustaría saberlas!
*4)* *Productos "light" con menos kcal/grasas ¿recomendables?* *¿porqué?* Por ejemplo, quesos light, yogures 0%, leche semi, griegos light, etc...
*5) Algún tipo de queso más recomendable para keto/pérdida grasa?* O todos en general?
*6)* Normalmente cumplo la dieta 6 dias por semana, pero el finde salgo a* cenar fuera o me voy de copas ¿Afecta esto a la cetosis? ¿Tendría que eliminarlo por completo?
7)* Esta no tiene tanto que ver con la nutrición, pero llevo unos meses prácticando *Calistenia* por mi cuenta, algún aficionado que tenga algunos consejos para principiantes como yo?

Esto es todo por ahora, cualquier aportación es más que bienvenida, gracias por leer!

También agradecer enormemente a foreros como @Ultra Chad @Smiling Jack y @Karlos Smith por sus aportaciones en estos temas, ya que me han servido de inspiración para empezar este cambio!


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Abr 2022)

Yo no me privo de nada ya he sufrido con dietas según voy ensanchando compro ropa más grande y au


----------



## podemita medio (3 Abr 2022)

nief dijo:


> Vaya, la conocida droga contra la diabetes (que actuaba / actua) reduciendo la resistencia a la insulina y que ademas aumentaba la esperanza de vida..
> 
> Se ve que tiene graves efectos secundarios con la descendencia.



Vaya, no se podía de saber.  

En realidad todos los medicamentos son mierda. Puntualmente alguno puede ser bueno, en casos de vida o muerte. Pero de manera contínua... ufff.


----------



## nief (3 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Vaya, no se podía de saber.
> 
> En realidad todos los medicamentos son mierda. Puntualmente alguno puede ser bueno, en casos de vida o muerte. Pero de manera contínua... ufff.




Por eso, en mi opinion, es mejor irse a rutas endogenas del propio cuerpo que inducen dichos efectos de forma natural.

Ketonas, osea beta hidroxy butirato -> BHB.

Se consigue con concentracioens elevadas en sangre. Como?

Estando en cetosis.


Realmente extiende la vida?

En mi opinion NO.

Simplemente es nuestro estado natural. No estar en cetosis lo que hace es reducir nuestra esperanza de vida.

Esa es mi opinion.

Al igual que comer vida basura, fumar y no hacer ejercicio la reduce.

Al final salirse de nuestro estado natural:

no fumar
comer no procesados
cetosis
no estres
ejercicio

Quita años.

No al reves

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2022)

No Estres es dificil en este Pais de M...


----------



## Felson (8 Abr 2022)

Comer menos, de cualquier cosa, es la solución definitiva. No te extrañe que en breve veas a Sánchez diciendo que todo lo que nos está pasando en este sentido de no tener para comer es por nuestro bien. Incluso prohibir comer en terrazas o interiores. Eso sí, siempre, por nuestro bien (con la ayuda de gente aplaudiendo en balcones la medida y denunciando a los que coman una gominola en una terraza).


----------



## Cloaca (10 Abr 2022)

*La radiación del móvil te hace comer más**.*

Un estudio científico demuestra por primera vez la relación entre la exposición a la radiación del móvil y la cantidad de comida que se ingiere, lo que según los autores podría ser una causa más de la actual epidemia de obesidad.
Sabemos que la radiación electromagnética afecta al cuerpo humano, principalmente en forma de aumento de la temperatura de los tejidos. Los niveles habituales que se usan en las redes móviles y otras fuentes de radiofrecuencia están regulados y vigilados para que se mantengan dentro de límites considerados seguros, por lo que este efecto es imperceptible e inocuo. Sin embargo, lo que no sabíamos es que la radiación del móvil puede modificar la conducta alimentaria del usuario. Aunque suene a magufada, esta es la conclusión de un estudio científico serio realizado con humanos.
Hasta ahora se sabía que exponer a radiación a animales de laboratorio hace que coman más, pero en esta ocasión esta vinculación se ha probado con sujetos de nuestra especie.
Investigadores de la universidad alemana de Lübeck sometieron a 15 individuos a 25 minutos de uso del móvil antes de servirles un lujoso buffet. En las pruebas se utilizaron dos modelos de móviles algo obsoletos, elegidos así según los investigadores para evitar perjudicar la comercialización de modelos actuales. Se trata del Motorola L2 y el Nokia 5800d-1, dos móviles GSM que utilizan la banda 900 MHz, pero que tienen niveles SAR (Specific Absorption Rates) similares a modelos actuales, con un SAR de 0,97 W/kg y 1,33 W/kg respectivamente. Los móviles se colocaron junto a la cabeza del sujeto durante este tiempo.
La cifra de SAR representa la cantidad de energía que es absorbida por los tejidos del cuerpo. En Europa esta medida limitada legalmente a un máximo de 2 W/Kg. Cada móvil tiene su propio valor, como se puede comprobar en el buscador de la Oficina Alemana para la Protección contra la Radiación, que mantiene un listado con el SAR medido en los modelos de móvil más conocidos.
El estudio concluye que los participantes que se expusieron a la radiación incrementaron su consumo hasta un 27% más que el grupo placebo, con tendencia a comer más carbohidratos. El estudio sugiere que el cerebro podría aumentar su consumo de energía al exponerse a la radiación, lo que impulsaría a comer más para compensarlo. Los autores señalan la radiación electromagnética "como un posible factor que contribuye a comer en exceso en los humanos, lo que subyace en la epidemia mundial de obesidad".

*Mobile Phone Radiation Deflects Brain Energy Homeostasis and Prompts Human Food Ingestion *









Mobile Phone Radiation Deflects Brain Energy Homeostasis and Prompts Human Food Ingestion


Obesity and mobile phone usage have simultaneously spread worldwide. Radio frequency-modulated electromagnetic fields (RF-EMFs) emitted by mobile phones are largely absorbed by the head of the user, influence cerebral glucose metabolism, and modulate neuronal excitability. Body weight...




www.mdpi.com


----------



## OBDC (10 Abr 2022)

Pues tu avatar mucha salud no demuestra, y tu nick sí demuestra que te comes"todo".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (10 Abr 2022)

Gorda tengo la polla, o más bien larga. Entras al hilo buscando eso? Porque sino no se qué haces por aquí...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2022)

No cuentes lo que te comes ni que levantas el meñique para agarrar fuerte lo que te comes que ya todos lo sabemos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2022)

Ostras, que pobre eres.
Yo comí un chuleton de 800 grs de vaca madurado que te venden al kilo y te lo haces tú a tu gusto mientras te tomas un caldo de 70 pavos la botella. La grasa veteada estaba impresionante, un auténtico manjar. Luego me comí unas jugosas almejas pelirrojas que me terminaron dando un final feliz.
En una comida habré gastado lo que tu en el mes entero y luego vas a sudar como buen pobre para mantener mi estándar de vida y que me la sople tu novia mientras estás en el gimnasio.
Pero me gusta como piensas 



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Abr 2022)

"las hamburguesas del McDonalds son uno de los PLACERES de la vida..."

...tienes que ser troll. 

Lo único más artificial que el pan de plástico del Big Mac (que encima te meten tres panes) es la carne de "res" (que no sé si viene del latín res, rerum, que significa cosa, o del catalán, donde res significa NADA) de sus hamburguesas recalentadas en el microondas.

Lo que se me viene a la mente es esto:


----------



## Smiling Jack (11 Abr 2022)

Pero qué gourmet ni pollas. El whopper le da cien patadas al Big Mac (y eso que es una mierda también).
El McDonalds es mierda pura hasta entre las cadenas de comida rápida.
No entro ni a comparar con una casera, o hasta con la de cualquier bar Paco de carretera.


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2022)

Coco Channel, el disfrute es la grasa. La gra-sa. Las patatas te gustan por la grasa de la fritura, sin grasa no te comes dos seguidas. Y entre grasa animal y grasa vegetal, sigo quedándome con la grasa animal.
Y por pobretón, para tí no será de diario ni de anuario ni de quinquenio. 
Hay que ver el Coco Channel lo oligofrénico que nos salió por faltar líquido amniótico a la madre en la placenta.
Hoy de cena, unos tacos de parmesano de 48 meses con un hilo de aceto para una cena liviana.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2022)

Que sibarita!!! Mezcla de texturas y pollas en vinagre [y sin vinagre] es lo que te comes en McDonalds.
Se nota que sabes lo que es bueno!
Pobre, betazo, sudado y nuncafollista es lo que eres. No te da la hora ni un homeless.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Abr 2022)

Pero que sabrás tú si solo has visto los chuletones en fotos. Lo acompañas con una salsa de mantequilla, pimienta, caldo y nata por ejemplo y ya es que te mueres del orgasmo.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

Lo que te metes entre pecho y espalda es un arrollado de carne que ya ni sabes su entra o sale.....ten cuidado Coco Channel que el kks pierde el hermetismo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Abr 2022)

Troll harder, fag.

Obviamente no ha estado usted a menos de 20 km de un buen restaurante, o como mínimo tiene nulo interés en la composición concreta de lo que come y un paladar de cartón (eso explicaría su insistencia en que la bazofia de la que presume es un manjar, cuando no la quieren ni los perros).

No se me ocurre otra explicación para que desconozca algo tan básico como la composición de una salsa a la pimienta tradicional, que, le informo, no crece en el bote de plastiquete del mercarroña, ni se fabrica a partir de sobrecitos de Knorr.


----------



## PBA (21 Abr 2022)

hace un tiempo vi algo sobre que las patatas hervidas y luego refrigeradas se convertian en fibra y perdian las calorias. No lei demasiado atentamente pero ahora con el tema de las bolsas de ensaladilla congelada que lleva mucha patata estoy hirviendo el kilo y luego lo dejo en el refrigerador unos dias y lo voy comiendo poco a poco, o para echarlo al arroz o en yogurt o en mayonesa.

Era así como se convertía en fibra la patata teniendola 24 horas refrigerada o habia que congelarla de nuevo? Si se hierve de nuevo pierde esa facultad? Ya digo que no lei demasiado

Gracias


----------



## PBA (21 Abr 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> haz que las patatas conviertan el almidon en almidon resistente, solo es cocerlas y dejarlas una noche en el frigo, tendran mas ventajas y quitaras muchos problemas



Si las cueces dejas en el frigo un dia y las calientas de nuevo pierden esa propìedad? Yo no las comia cocidas solia comprar congeladas y calentarlas al microondas que salen parecido a fritas o al menos al horno. Pero si se vuelven a calentar pierde eso del almidon resistente?


----------



## ciudadlibre (21 Abr 2022)

PBA dijo:


> Si las cueces dejas en el frigo un dia y las calientas de nuevo pierden esa propìedad? Yo no las comia cocidas solia comprar congeladas y calentarlas al microondas que salen parecido a fritas o al menos al horno. Pero si se vuelven a calentar pierde eso del almidon resistente?




creo recordar que si no las calientas o las fries por encima de los 130ºC aun mantienen esa propiedad


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (22 Abr 2022)

Orden por aqui
Un poquito de por favor



Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Claro que tu intencion no era trolear. Solo saltar por encima. . Y la pequeña correcion pues se te quedo en una metedura de pata. Pero tranquilo de eso solo nos hemos enterado tu y nosotros, los demás que leen el hilo no se han cuescao .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas las enfermedades las causan las candidas | Página 46 | Burbuja.info

Ashtar


----------



## Panko21 (22 Abr 2022)

Me podéis explicar la diferencia entre batata y patata, y los beneficios de la primera?. 

Y lo de freír y luego al horno, como se hace y porque?


----------



## nief (22 Abr 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me podéis explicar la diferencia entre batata y patata, y los beneficios de la primera?.
> 
> Y lo de freír y luego al horno, como se hace y porque?



yo las patatas panaderas primero las frio en aceite oliva y luego las pongo de cama para el pescado y al horno


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

Marica de gimnasio, típico que va a ver si pilla trabuco

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (26 Abr 2022)

Vas a tirar el jabón en la ducha...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## nief (26 Abr 2022)

Sabes lo que son comidas sociales?


----------



## OBDC (26 Abr 2022)

La grasa al quemar se transforma en aceite, ten cuidado con tener la junta bien prieta para no perderlo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

Diccionario médico orwelliano


Total: 11 entradas. Por orden alfabético: asintomático. Persona que a pesar de estar sana y no contagiar ninguna enfermedad infecciosa se la quiere medicar en beneficio de la industria farmacéutica o para restringir sus derechos. efectos adversos/secundarios. Efectos primarios de un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Marica de gimnasio, típico que va a ver si pilla trabuco





OBDC dijo:


> Vas a tirar el jabón en la ducha...





OBDC dijo:


> La grasa al quemar se transforma en aceite, ten cuidado con tener la junta bien prieta para no perderlo....


----------



## piru (7 May 2022)

La Kardashian ha conseguido meterse en le mítico vestido de Marilyn Monroe








"...cambió drásticamente su dieta. “*Eliminé por completo el azúcar y todos los carbohidratos* y solo comía las verduras y proteínas más limpias..."









Un video muestra cómo hizo Kim Kardashian para entrar en el mítico vestido de Marilyn Monroe


Los colaboradores de la mediática empresaria la ayudaron a que entre dentro del legendario diseño de Jean Louis que la diva utilizó durante la noche en que le cantó sensualmente el “Feliz cumpleaños” a John Fitzgerald Kennedy




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Gort (8 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> La Kardashian ha conseguido meterse en le mítico vestido de Marilyn Monroe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que en El Mundo añadían la coletilla de que la dieta que ha seguido este señora es "peligrosísima" según los nutricionistas a los que han consultado, je. Peligrosísima para todo el negocio de enfermos crónicos y sumisos que tienen montado con el abuso del azúcar y los cereales. Es tan peligrosísima que no se entiende cómo nuestros antepasados del Paleolítico pudieron sobrevivir sin probar el azúcar ni los cereales ni los almidones salvo cuando alguna vez tomaran algo de miel.

Edito: Y si tomó verduras, no eliminó por completo los carbohidratos.


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

Hola a tod@s,lo primero muchas gracias por abrir un hilo tan interesante y por todas las aportaciones,son demasiadas páginas y voy poco a poco, quería preguntaros si se puede sustituir el azúcar por sirope de ágave y estevia, ambos de herbolario y no la mierda procesada que venden en el súper. Comentar tb que tomo leche de avena, pero los yogures son normales..debieran ser desnatados?Mil gracias.


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

Por cierto practico ayuno intermitente de vez en cuando, dejo de comer a partir de las 15:30 hasta las 7:30 del día siguiente, salvo quizá algún cafe o infusión mezcla de té verde+cola de caballo+hinojo.. soy mujer 45 años, es mi ayuno mejorable? Mil gracias de nuevo.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,lo primero muchas gracias por abrir un hilo tan interesante y por todas las aportaciones,son demasiadas páginas y voy poco a poco, quería preguntaros si se puede sustituir el azúcar por sirope de ágave y estevia, ambos de herbolario y no la mierda procesada que venden en el súper. Comentar tb que tomo leche de avena, pero los yogures son normales..debieran ser desnatados?Mil gracias.




El sirope de agave es casi todo fructosa. Para eso mejor el azucar normal

La estevia no lo se


Yo para endulzar uso sacarina o nada

Los yogures debieran ser naturales. Como vienen


Sin azucar y con su( poca) nata


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Por cierto practico ayuno intermitente de vez en cuando, dejo de comer a partir de las 15:30 hasta las 7:30 del día siguiente, salvo quizá algún cafe o infusión mezcla de té verde+cola de caballo+hinojo.. soy mujer 45 años, es mi ayuno mejorable? Mil gracias de nuevo.



Mientras a la infusion no eches azucar o estevia o agave no tiene problema


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

Mil gracias!! Yo es que la sacarina dejé de usarla hace años....y lo del sirope de ágave, q es ecológico y tal, pensaba que no tenía azúcar....en fin, pues a quitarlo....
Otra cosa, no hay ningún pan que se pueda comer?? A veces desayuno un sandwich a la plancha de jamon york y queso pero claro, si el pan de molde va fuera....


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Mil gracias!! Yo es que la sacarina dejé de usarla hace años....y lo del sirope de ágave, q es ecológico y tal, pensaba que no tenía azúcar....en fin, pues a quitarlo....
> Otra cosa, no hay ningún pan que se pueda comer?? A veces desayuno un sandwich a la plancha de jamon york y queso pero claro, si el pan de molde va fuera....



Pan de verdad yo no le veo problema si no eres celiaco y no estas en keto

Con aceite y jamon y o tomate

Lo del jamon york en un pais como el muestro... a parte q lleva de mierdas eso que flipas


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Ignore. Y ni le contestes.


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

Acavo de comprar pan Schär sin gluten en Hipercor, segunda ud al 70%, cada paquete de 350 grs se queda en 2 euros...para meter en el desayuno una rodaja o 2, ya que hago ayuno a partir de las 15:30....que os parece?


----------



## Albtd43 (13 May 2022)

Leche de vaca.
Huevos de gallina.
Carne de cerdo/vaca.
Un cítrico cuando apetezca.

Ya está. No necesitas nada más. Pierdes grasa, sacas músculo, duermes bien, 0 esfuerzo, 0 fatiga, 0 hambre, 100% líbido.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Acavo de comprar pan Schär sin gluten en Hipercor, segunda ud al 70%, cada paquete de 350 grs se queda en 2 euros...para meter en el desayuno una rodaja o 2, ya que hago ayuno a partir de las 15:30....que os parece?



Almidón de maíz, agua, masa madre 16% (harina de arroz, agua), almidón de arroz, fibra vegetal (psyllium), jarabe de arroz aceite de girasol, proteína de *soja*, espesante: hidroxipropilmetilcelulosa; harina de mijo 1,9%, harina de quinoa 1,3%, levadura, miel, sal yodada (sal, yoduro de potasio). Puede contener trazas de *altramuz *y *mostaza. *SIN LACTOSA. SIN TRIGO.

Me parece una mierda

Eso no es pan

Es una amalgama de azucar. Aceite de girasol etc


Repito. Compra pan de verdad

Eso es un ultraprocesado


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Lo siento mucho pero al final la mayoria de lo que estamos acostumbrados es mierda ultraprocesada


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Pan y pasteles no deja de ser

Harina
Huevos
Mantequilla
Algo de azucar
Sal
Chocolate
Nata
Frutas


Es tan dificil?

Que suelen llevar los industriales?

Aceites vegetales de todo tipo
Soja
Arroz
Almidones
Espesantes
Siropes
.
.
Sigo?


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

Lo que te llevas a la boca habitualmente poco tiene de grasa vegetal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

Llev


nief dijo:


> Almidón de maíz, agua, masa madre 16% (harina de arroz, agua), almidón de arroz, fibra vegetal (psyllium), jarabe de arroz aceite de girasol, proteína de *soja*, espesante: hidroxipropilmetilcelulosa; harina de mijo 1,9%, harina de quinoa 1,3%, levadura, miel, sal yodada (sal, yoduro de potasio). Puede contener trazas de *altramuz *y *mostaza. *SIN LACTOSA. SIN TRIGO.
> 
> Me parece una mierda
> 
> ...



O sea, que es basura para celiacos....y encima a precio de oro..madre mía, no me extraña que entre unas cosas y otras estemos todos hechos un mojón.....


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

¿No te has planteado hacerte tú el pan? Las panificadoras no son caras (lidl comprada online)y eres tú quién controlas al 100% los ingredientes. Yo me lo hago y la diferencia con el pan comprado es brutal. Con una sola rebanada de pan hecho por mí me basta para acompañar una comida porque sacia bastante.

Y eso que voy a lo más simple: 400gr de agua, 675 gr de Harina, 2 pequeñas de sal (medidor que venden con las panificadoras), 1 grande de aceite de oliva extra virgen, 1,3 pequeña de levadura. Con eso te sale una telera que da para más de 12 rebanadas normales.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿No te has planteado hacerte tú el pan? Las panificadoras no son caras (lidl comprada online)y eres tú quién controlas al 100% los ingredientes. Yo me lo hago y la diferencia con el pan comprado es brutal. Con una sola rebanada de pan hecho por mí me basta para acompañar una comida porque sacia bastante.
> 
> Y eso que voy a lo más simple: 400gr de agua, 675 gr de Harina, 2 pequeñas de sal (medidor que venden con las panificadoras), 1 grande de aceite de oliva extra virgen, 1,3 pequeña de levadura. Con eso te sale una telera que da para más de 12 rebanadas normales.




Yo lo hacia y estaba bueno

Ahora como pan de pascuas en ramos y de viaje nada mas

Hay tantas cosas buenas para comer wue el pan no es una prioridad 

Pero si lo como siempre un buen pan claro


----------



## Vnsky77 (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿No te has planteado hacerte tú el pan? Las panificadoras no son caras (lidl comprada online)y eres tú quién controlas al 100% los ingredientes. Yo me lo hago y la diferencia con el pan comprado es brutal. Con una sola rebanada de pan hecho por mí me basta para acompañar una comida porque sacia bastante.
> 
> Y eso que voy a lo más simple: 400gr de agua, 675 gr de Harina, 2 pequeñas de sal (medidor que venden con las panificadoras), 1 grande de aceite de oliva extra virgen, 1,3 pequeña de levadura. Con eso te sale una telera que da para más de 12 rebanadas normales.



Compré esa misma panificadora hara 10-13 años, cuando mis hijos eran pequeñitos...pero hice pan 3 o 4 veces y me cansé, entre q no les gustaba y la cantidad de horas que tardaba.....y hoy con el precio de la luz, sale el pan a precio de langosta....


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Compré esa misma panificadora hara 10-13 años, cuando mis hijos eran pequeñitos...pero hice pan 3 o 4 veces y me cansé, entre q no les gustaba y la cantidad de horas que tardaba.....y hoy con el precio de la luz, sale el pan a precio de langosta....



Ignoraba que era el precio lo que buscabas. Pensaba que estabas buscando comer sano. Perdona entonces por haberte recomendado la mejor solución.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ignoraba que era el precio lo que buscabas. Pensaba que estabas buscando comer sano. Perdona entonces por haberte recomendado la mejor solución.



No puedo mas que estar de acuerdo.


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Compré esa misma panificadora hara 10-13 años, cuando mis hijos eran pequeñitos...pero hice pan 3 o 4 veces y me cansé, entre q no les gustaba y la cantidad de horas que tardaba.....y hoy con el precio de la luz, sale el pan a precio de langosta....




Si lo que busca es lo mas barato y sano la solucion es sencilla.

No coma pan.

Es algo que a las pocas semanas se le quita a uno las ganas


----------



## nief (13 May 2022)

Alimentación Low Carb: Testimonio de una persona agradecida


Esta simpática chica me abordó el pasado domingo 28 de octubre al comienzo de nuestra ruta desde Selva de Oza, en el Valle de Hecho. Tra...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ignoraba que era el precio lo que buscabas. Pensaba que estabas buscando comer sano. Perdona entonces por haberte recomendado la mejor solución.



Perdona!! Si, busco comer sano en la medida de mis posibilidades, supongo que,como en todo, hay diferentes alternativas, evidentemente el precio y el tiempo condicionan no solo la alimentación sino más aspectos de la vida.Hablando se entiende la gente y cuantas más ideas, más alternativas dentro de una horquilla. Te agradezco mucho tu aportación.


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Alimentación Low Carb: Testimonio de una persona agradecida
> 
> 
> Esta simpática chica me abordó el pasado domingo 28 de octubre al comienzo de nuestra ruta desde Selva de Oza, en el Valle de Hecho. Tra...
> ...



Mil gracias!!!


----------



## Bimb0 (14 May 2022)

El pan es basura. Carne, pescado,huevos y verdura.

Perderéis tres o cuatro kilos a la semana.


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si lo que busca es lo mas barato y sano la solucion es sencilla.
> 
> No coma pan.
> 
> Es algo que a las pocas semanas se le quita a uno las ganas



Cierto


----------



## nief (14 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Perdona!! Si, busco comer sano en la medida de mis posibilidades, supongo que,como en todo, hay diferentes alternativas, evidentemente el precio y el tiempo condicionan no solo la alimentación sino más aspectos de la vida.Hablando se entiende la gente y cuantas más ideas, más alternativas dentro de una horquilla. Te agradezco mucho tu aportación.



Es normal. El proceso que estas pasando lo vivimos muchos ya antes 

Pero entonces ... casi todo es basura?

Pero entonces.... apenas puedo comer casi nada industrial! Todo tiene aceites vegetales, azucares a saco y drmas mierdas.

Casi todo el super no puedo comprar nada

Entonces habra que cocinar algo mas. Y aqui es donde muchos se rinden.


Pues implica comer lo normal

Carne 
Pescado
Lacteos
Huevos
Verdura

Si te fijas... si vas a un mercado no hay casi nada que no puedas comprar

Yo lo de tener q hacer de comer lo plantee asi

Si como 2 veces al dia una de ellas essiempre algo a base de queso o pate o embutidos y la otra elaboramos algo siempre

Yo no soy de postres pero mi pareja si y siempre algun pastel de pasteleria.

Es cambiar estilo de vida y no veas que diferencia.


----------



## nief (14 May 2022)

No hace falta insultar


----------



## nief (14 May 2022)

Aun siendo cierto no hace falta faltar al respeto

Es un proceso que hay q pasar para el cambio de estilo de vida

Comer mierda y azucar ya sabes q aumenta la insulina y eso te hace gastar lo minimo

Y pensar gasta mucho 

Salvo eso todo lo demas q comentas es totalmente cierto

Pero para muchos es un enorme cambio de estilo de vida

Mucho


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> No hace falta insultar



Que pena q no puedas verme en persona para tragarte tus insultos ingnorantes......se te caerian los ojos al suelo......todo porque no me da la puta gana de usar la panificadora.....no sabes ni lo que como, ni lo que peso, ni de que trabajo, nni lo que gano, ni cuantos somos fn casa ni si tengo intolerancias... menudo autorretrato te has hecho con tus prejuicios....es la única vez que me voy a dirigir a tí, maleducado ignorante.


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

Yo no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de entrar en un hilo si no es para aportar, hace falta una tienda de venta de vidas, a la vista de ciertos comentarios algunos necesitan mas que antidepresivos para curar su amargura y falta de educación y respeto...


----------



## nief (14 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Que pena q no puedas verme en persona para tragarte tus insultos ingnorantes......se te caerian los ojos al suelo......todo porque no me da la puta gana de usar la panificadora.....no sabes ni lo que como, ni lo que peso, ni de que trabajo, nni lo que gano, ni cuantos somos fn casa ni si tengo intolerancias... menudo autorretrato te has hecho con tus prejuicios....es la única vez que me voy a dirigir a tí, maleducado ignorante.



Yo no la he insultado


----------



## Vnsky77 (14 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Yo no la he insultado



Nief, no me refiero a ud.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 May 2022)

Recién entro al hilo

Algún alma caritativa me puede postear los 20 mejores artículos del hilo ?

Cuento mi experiencia. Yo , de siempre, he sido un fanático del pan y de los mejores panes gourmet que he encontrado. Por cierto el mejor pan del mundo que he encontrado el pan de " els ibarsos " en el interior de Castellón.

Sobrepeso si, diría que 10 kg pero no se nota por ser alto. Tan solo cierta barriguita.

Bueno mi experiencia, considero que el pan es una adicción, las harinas y los dulces en general tb deben de serlo. Pero así como el dulce me provoca empalago el pan para nada.

Si dejo de tomar pan de forma drástica hay un " hambre de pan " pero ...pero..sorprendentemente dura un dia o dos en raras excepciones. Después de eso el hambre de pan y el hambre en general desaparece o es muy débil.A partir de ahí comer ensaladas, carne, grasas, aceites no pasa nada. Pierdo del orden de 300 gr. diarios y hasta 900-1 kg con ejercicio.

Cuando en una comida después de repente como pan ...el cuerpo se rebela y pide más y más. 

Por todo ello para mí es importante no tener hidratos de carbono disponibles en nevera o despensa de fácil piqueo. Si los hay los como. Eso me falta...porque creo que es tanto una adicción física como psicológica.

Así que suelo estar periodos de unos 10 -15 dias bajando 4-5 ķg otros manteniendome y otros de relajo subiendo. Me cuesta mantener mentalmente creo para bajar un mes entero los 10 kg.....y así vamos tirando.

Ah...se me ha olvidado. Gran invento el konjac ...un plato de pseudopasta por 6 kcal...eso sí has de añadirle hierbas ajo...lo que quieras para darle sabor. Pero un plato de eso y una pequeña ensalada puede sustituir la comida del mediodía perfectamente.Para nada ese mismo producto en sobre, Saciante de Mercadona, hace lo mismo.

Si alguien me puede dar su opinión adelante.


----------



## OBDC (14 May 2022)

A ti el pan que te gusta es el pan pan pan que hacen los huevos del moraco en tu trakas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## nief (14 May 2022)

Yo creo q se pasa con tal de evitarlo unos meses

En mi caso a parte de q se me paso a los pocos meses me dije

Prefiero comer otras muchas cosas mas sabrosas que pan y ya.

Ahora si hay pan como un trocito/ bocado y ya

Pero si veo esa avidez adiccion en otros... antes no la veia


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Todos los payasos me hacen reir menos el Ronald Mc Donald q me hace engordar.

Ahora he de añadir que la estúpida de rubia de bote me hace vomitar.

A la mierda. No volveré a verte en ningún hilo.Al ignore.


----------



## Astebal74 (15 May 2022)

No sé si se ha dicho ya. Recuerdo que alguien me dijo una vez que esa adicción, principalmente en cuanto a los azúcares simples y dulces estaba relacionada con la falta de afecto en la más tierna infancia. De alguna forma establecía un símil entre dulce y leche materna en cuanto a la carga afectiva que tiene que tu madre te amamante y que ese enganche venía a sustituir ese gesto nutricio afectivo.
En mi caso pudiera ser así pues mi madre casi no me pudo dar leche al retirársele.


----------



## Astebal74 (15 May 2022)

La tontería gorda la has dicho tú. Si fuera un coma se habría caído de la silla, sagerao


----------



## Muttley (17 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año después de empezar el cambio de hábitos (me niego a llamarlo “dieta”) los resultados son los siguientes:
> 
> -Peso ajustado a -20 o -21kg tras seis meses del comienzo.
> -Peso estabilizado a esos -20 -21kg los seis meses siguientes. Sin cambios y sin esfuerzo.
> ...



Un año y medio después de comenzar la operación “cambio de hábitos y filosofía” (Nov2020) y un año después de haber obtenido mi peso objetivo (May21), decir que he mantenido ese peso objetivo sin ningún problema (a esos -20kgs desde inicio).
Seguimos contentos, seguimos con 16-8, evitando hidratos y subiendo las escaleras.


----------



## Norske (17 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año y medio después de comenzar la operación “cambio de hábitos y filosofía” (Nov2020) y un año después de haber obtenido mi peso objetivo (May21), decir que he mantenido ese peso objetivo sin ningún problema (a esos -20kgs desde inicio).
> Seguimos contentos, seguimos con 16-8, evitando hidratos y subiendo las escaleras.



Enhorabuena!. Si no es mucha indiscreción, qué edad tiene, compañero?


----------



## Muttley (18 May 2022)

Norske dijo:


> Enhorabuena!. Si no es mucha indiscreción, qué edad tiene, compañero?



45


----------



## nief (18 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año y medio después de comenzar la operación “cambio de hábitos y filosofía” (Nov2020) y un año después de haber obtenido mi peso objetivo (May21), decir que he mantenido ese peso objetivo sin ningún problema (a esos -20kgs desde inicio).
> Seguimos contentos, seguimos con 16-8, evitando hidratos y subiendo las escaleras.



Otros cambios q no sean fissicos?

Sensacion general fisica?
Sensacion general de bienestar?
Enfermedades?


Saludos


----------



## Muttley (19 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Otros cambios q no sean fissicos?
> 
> Sensacion general fisica?
> Sensacion general de bienestar?
> ...



Hola, 

Menos cansancio. Mayor energía. Menor sopor después de las comidas.
Ninguna enfermedad.
Sin tripa. La ropa queda bien siempre.
Nada reseñable.


----------



## Sad corrupt (19 May 2022)

deja de joder la vida mariketa de mierda


----------



## OBDC (19 May 2022)

Lo que te metiste fue un cuarto de libra con forma de habano por el kks.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Un año y medio después de comenzar la operación “cambio de hábitos y filosofía” (Nov2020) y un año después de haber obtenido mi peso objetivo (May21), decir que he mantenido ese peso objetivo sin ningún problema (a esos -20kgs desde inicio).
> Seguimos contentos, seguimos con 16-8, evitando hidratos y subiendo las escaleras.



Buena info, que no comes, podrías hacer una lista? Gracias un saludo cordial


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Error, "pollita" no se escribe "paellita".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2022)

Y ya de paso que se cultive su trigo y que no sea la mierda trasgenica cancer de sidra que es lo unico que venden. Suerte pues.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Almidón de maíz, agua, masa madre 16% (harina de arroz, agua), almidón de arroz, fibra vegetal (psyllium), jarabe de arroz aceite de girasol, proteína de *soja*, espesante: hidroxipropilmetilcelulosa; harina de mijo 1,9%, harina de quinoa 1,3%, levadura, miel, sal yodada (sal, yoduro de potasio). Puede contener trazas de *altramuz *y *mostaza. *SIN LACTOSA. SIN TRIGO.
> 
> Me parece una mierda
> 
> ...



Ya salio un estudio hace años que los celiacos que consumian las mierdas industriales sin gluten tenian peor salud.

Para conseguir algo parecido a pan montan un quimicefa.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿No te has planteado hacerte tú el pan? Las panificadoras no son caras (lidl comprada online)y eres tú quién controlas al 100% los ingredientes. Yo me lo hago y la diferencia con el pan comprado es brutal. Con una sola rebanada de pan hecho por mí me basta para acompañar una comida porque sacia bastante.
> 
> Y eso que voy a lo más simple: 400gr de agua, 675 gr de Harina, 2 pequeñas de sal (medidor que venden con las panificadoras), 1 grande de aceite de oliva extra virgen, 1,3 pequeña de levadura. Con eso te sale una telera que da para más de 12 rebanadas normales.



Es periodico que alguien entre buscando substitutos al pan y caen en mierdas aun peores y mas industriales. Es la metadona de los yonkies del pan.

Si lleva harina de trigo es caca lo pintes como lo pintes.

Si quiere quitarse el ansia viva, hagase pan con harina de almendra, aove, huevos, pimenton, oregano y un diente de ajo. Ah y levadura y 10 minutos de mmicroondas.

Me sale una especie de pan de ajo. Lo hago de uvas a peras cuando hago los callos con chorizo.


----------



## Muttley (29 May 2022)

Creo que es muy interesante 









Ultra-runner Mike McKnight just ran 118 miles completely fasted - Levels


He did the full 24-hour run on zero calories—and wearing a CGM taught him an important lesson on fueling for races.




www.levelshealth.com


----------



## nief (29 May 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que es muy interesante
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo ya he comentado que en ayunos de 3 dias no me corto en ir a correr o ir a andar km y km (eso si lo del agua y sal a rajatabla) sin ningun tipo de problema

saludos


----------



## derepen (1 Jun 2022)

"Viendo el jefe de los missiares que su pueblo iba á menos, mientras que las <<caras pálidas>> se extendían más y más, estableciéndose definitivamente en los cotos de caza que desde tiempo inmemorial habían pertenecido á sus antepasados, reunión en torno de sí la gente de su tribu y le habló en los siguientes términos, según el testimonio del viajero francés Crévecceur: <<¿No veis que los blancos viven de granos, mientras que nosotros vivimos de carne; que la carne, para madurarse, necesita más de treinta lunas, y es con frecuencia escasa; que cada uno de los granos maravillosos que siembran ellos en la tierra produce ciento; que la carne de que vivimos tiene cuatro piernas para huir, mientras que nosotros sólo tenemos dos para perseguirla; que los granos están quietos y crecen donde el blanco los echa, y que el invierno, que para nosotros es la época de la caza penosa, es para ellos el tiempo del reposo? Por eso tienen ellos muchos hijos y viven más que nosotros. Por eso digo yo á los que me quieren oir que, antes que los cedros de nuestro lugar se mueran de vejez y que los arces del valle cesen de darnos azúcar, la raza de los sembradores de granos habrá destruído á los comedores de carne, á menos que los cazadores se decidan á sembrar."

Jefe piel roja a su tribu


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> "Viendo el jefe de los missiares que su pueblo iba á menos, mientras que las <<caras pálidas>> se extendían más y más, estableciéndose definitivamente en los cotos de caza que desde tiempo inmemorial habían pertenecido á sus antepasados, reunión en torno de sí la gente de su tribu y le habló en los siguientes términos, según el testimonio del viajero francés Crévecceur: <<¿No veis que los blancos viven de granos, mientras que nosotros vivimos de carne; que la carne, para madurarse, necesita más de treinta lunas, y es con frecuencia escasa; que cada uno de los granos maravillosos que siembran ellos en la tierra produce ciento; que la carne de que vivimos tiene cuatro piernas para huir, mientras que nosotros sólo tenemos dos para perseguirla; que los granos están quietos y crecen donde el blanco los echa, y que el invierno, que para nosotros es la época de la caza penosa, es para ellos el tiempo del reposo? Por eso tienen ellos muchos hijos y viven más que nosotros. Por eso digo yo á los que me quieren oir que, antes que los cedros de nuestro lugar se mueran de vejez y que los arces del valle cesen de darnos azúcar, la raza de los sembradores de granos habrá destruído á los comedores de carne, á menos que los cazadores se decidan á sembrar."
> 
> Jefe piel roja a su tribu



Quitale toda la tecnologia basada en la polvora y el metal a los sembradores de granos y vienes luego y me lo cuentas. Se los comen por los pies.

Nadie duda de las ventajas de la agricultura y la ganaderia para montar civilizaciones, aqui hablamos de salud individual.

La industrializacion pone a tu disposicion toneladas de alimentos ultraprocesados y no creo que nadie piense que lo sano es comer a base de doritos y pizzas congeladas. No te vas a morir de hambre pero como solo comas "pan" del moderno o antiguo vas a estar hecho una piltrafa.

Pd. No se si el puto indio era cegato y no vio como le llenaron la llanura de millones de cabezas de vacas ademas de plantar trigo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2022)

Viene de otro hilo y lo añado a este.




Rotto2 dijo:


> Pon un cuadro de todo lo que comes en una semana sin dejar nada fuera.





Uff te puedo hscer un resumen, no apunto lo que como.





Un dia de curro random:

Me levanto y me tomo un tazon de cacao puro con cafe y miel.



A las 10 almuerzo, siempre tortilla de calabacin, cebolla o lo que tenga el bareto, con callos o higaditos.



Luego ya hasta la cena nada, un cafe y un agua con gas.



(OJO SOLO ALMUERZO ALGUNOS DIAS. Diria que ultimamente un dia el resto no pruebo nada solido de cena a cena.)



Ceno a las 9 siempre en el plato, brocoli, col rehogada o coliflor o una ensalada enorme y carne o pescado. Cabecero de lomo, pollo asado, salmon, boquerones, etc. A veces morcillas y chorizos que me encantan mojar en el ajioli.



Siempre todo regado de aove o mahonesa o ajioli casero. Regado es mas de 100 gr (mil calorias de aceite en cualquier formato no fallan)



Luego me siento a ver cualquier chorrada a ver en la tele con almendras pistachos nueces pipas etc a veces datiles, a veces chocolate del 85%.



Los fines de semana es mas despiporre pero solo un dia (viernes noche) y no siempre salgo a cenar y tomo cerveza. De tapeo normal calamares, morro frito, etc. A veces voy a un chino no muy cutre o un sitio de costillas con patatas asadas.



El finde hago comida y cena. Un dia asado o una buena pieza de ternera. Una enorme ensalada con salsa de nuez y mostaza (la hago yo) y otro dia paella clasica o marinera.



Las cenas del finde una suele ser casqueria, callos o riñones de cordero que me cocino yo O careta de cerdo en salsa, voy variando. Lo acompaño con ensalada de tomate bueno es como una costumbre.



Ah y la comida del finde siempre me hago aperitivo antes. Un Albariño con cosas normales, aceitunas, papas, tocino iberico, jamoncito, morcilla iberica, mojama.



Como ves hay bastante grasa en la dieta (vegetal y animal) y segun el dia como una o dos veces sin contar ni sumar nada.


----------



## derepen (5 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Quitale toda la tecnologia basada en la polvora y el metal a los sembradores de granos y vienes luego y me lo cuentas. Se los comen por los pies.
> 
> Nadie duda de las ventajas de la agricultura y la ganaderia para montar civilizaciones, aqui hablamos de salud individual.
> 
> ...



 

Me pareció una reflexión curiosa, pero a nivel de salud individual comparto lo que dices.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Jun 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me pareció una reflexión curiosa, pero a nivel de salud individual comparto lo que dices.



Esto ya lo hemos comentado alguna vez: hay que entender que la modernidad nos ha traído un cambio de paradigma en la alimentación. Hemos pasado de un paradigma de escasez a uno de abundancia, y eso tiene muchas implicaciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Recién entro al hilo
> 
> Algún alma caritativa me puede postear los 20 mejores artículos del hilo ?
> 
> ...



Hay un libro que se llama *cerebro de pan*, de un médico de USA, le puede ser interesante, hablar sobre las harinas, estudios realizados al respecto y da hasta algunas recetas.
Este señor demuestra que el exceso de carbohidratos, perjudica al cerebro en cuanto a tamaño y sobre todo calidad.


----------



## cholesfer (6 Jun 2022)

Tenéis que entender que el 98% de lo que venden en los supermercados es veneno, no que sea malo, no, es veneno.

Incluso por la forma de producción, podemos encontrar manzanas transgénicas llenas de agroquímico.

Así que cuanto menos se coma mejor, y todo lo que uno se lleve a la boca debe saber su procedencia, y esto es de agricultores locales que produzcan de la manera menos agresiva posible.

En todas las ciudades ya hay cooperativas agrícolas de consumo, donde uno puede apuntarse y abastecerse de esos agricultores y ganaderos. Es la única solución que hay sino se dispone de huerta, frutales o animales propios.

La industria alimentaria está íntimamente ligada a la industria farmacéutica, puesto que la primera te enferma para que la segunda te convierta en un enfermo crónico.

Cualquier paradigma dado por estas industrias fue hecho para enfermarnos. Un ciudadano enfermo molestará menos y le será más lucrativo al sistema.

Y el sistema ahí para exprimir tu vida dentro de su paradigma y su marco limitativo de actuación.


----------



## Muttley (6 Jun 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Buena info, que no comes, podrías hacer una lista? Gracias un saludo cordial



Comer habitualmente:
No pan, pasta una vez al mes, pizza casera una vez al mes, mínimo posible de azúcar (sustituyo por yogures de proteínas o gelatina cero azúcar) nada de procesados.
No yogures normales, no dulces, no galletas (alguna vez me permito galletas sin azúcar con el café de la merienda). 
De lo demás todo: lo que prepararía nuestra abuela, comida de verdad. 
Cocido madrileño semanal. 
Fruta con moderación. 
Alcohol muy poco, y cuando toca vino o whisky malta solo. 
Llevo sin tomar una cerveza ni un zumo más de dos años. 
Nada de refrescos. 

16-8. 
Café solo por las mañanas (2). 

Si algún día hay evento o comida de trabajo en restaurante bueno, pues se c9me de todo, incluyendo postre premium. Eso si, si acaba a las 5pm la comida…ayuno hasta las 1430 del día siguiente. Turno de 24h de ayuno.


----------



## csainz (10 Jun 2022)

He empezado a quitarme los hidratos y los 2 primeros días ok, pero el tercero estoy como un yonki. Dolor de cabeza pero de querer mataros a todos, sudor y náuseas. Sin embargo no tengo hambre. Tengo la tensión baja de siempre, y me levantaba la moral con azucar. 

Esto se está haciendo duro o algo no hago bien.


----------



## podemita medio (10 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> He empezado a quitarme los hidratos y los 2 primeros días ok, pero el tercero estoy como un yonki. Dolor de cabeza pero de querer mataros a todos, sudor y náuseas. Sin embargo no tengo hambre. Tengo la tensión baja de siempre, y me levantaba la moral con azucar.
> 
> Esto se está haciendo duro o algo no hago bien.



Pues por lo que dices se ve que la adicción a los azúcares y carbohidratos es algo muy real.


----------



## csainz (10 Jun 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Pues por lo que dices se ve que la adicción a los azúcares y carbohidratos es algo muy real.



Otras veces he hecho dieta "normal" y también he dejado el alcohol y el café meses sin problemas, pero esto es surrealista. Y como digo, no tengo nada de hambre. Leyendo síntomas parece que es normal pero no se si tanto.


----------



## neoxy (10 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Otras veces he hecho dieta "normal" y también he dejado el alcohol y el café meses sin problemas, pero esto es surrealista. Y como digo, no tengo nada de hambre. Leyendo síntomas parece que es normal pero no se si tanto.



Estas ademas de pasando un poco de mono de hidratos, deshidratandote y pierdes sales minerales. Yo tomo una pastilla de magnesio, o multivitaminicos con minerales, bebe agua, no te prives de echar sal a la comida. Incluso bebida energetica 0 azucar.

Si es tu primera vez que haces keto cuesta mas, tu cuerpo nunca uso ese mecanismo.


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> He empezado a quitarme los hidratos y los 2 primeros días ok, pero el tercero estoy como un yonki. Dolor de cabeza pero de querer mataros a todos, sudor y náuseas. Sin embargo no tengo hambre. Tengo la tensión baja de siempre, y me levantaba la moral con azucar.
> 
> Esto se está haciendo duro o algo no hago bien.



Tampoco está de más llevar esto en el bolsillo para los bajones gordos:






Es dextrosa, glucosa en polvo, son pastillas para masticar en caso de pájara. Es mucho menos dulce que el azúcar (el azúcar normal, sacarosa, es 50% glucosa y 50% fructosa que es lo que realmente endulza) pero es un chute de energía mayor que si te comes un plátano. Yo lo llevo en el botiquín montañero por si las pájaras, lo he utilizado un par de veces con mi mujer, cosas del metabolismo de la chicas.

Pero es sólo para las emergencias.


----------



## csainz (11 Jun 2022)

Hoy estoy de "fiesta" comiendo paella, si no lo mando todo al carajo. Me he obligado a comer porque no tenía hambre, curioso.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

neoxy dijo:


> Estas ademas de pasando un poco de mono de hidratos, deshidratandote y pierdes sales minerales. Yo tomo una pastilla de magnesio, o multivitaminicos con minerales, bebe agua, no te prives de echar sal a la comida. Incluso bebida energetica 0 azucar.
> 
> Si es tu primera vez que haces keto cuesta mas, tu cuerpo nunca uso ese mecanismo.



Bebida energética 0 azúcar, madre mía... En fin.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tampoco está de más llevar esto en el bolsillo para los bajones gordos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso, tu dale drogas...en fin.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

El café Arabica, orgánico y recién molido, tomado a media mañana o tras pocas horas de levantarse es muy bueno.

Nunca después de comer, inhibe la absorción de hierro entre otras cosas.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

El arroz descascarillado no aporta nada...solo subidas de glucosa en sangre con sus correspondientes bajadas.

Y encima súmale la cantidad de almidón que llevan algunos, y arsenico segun su procedencia.

A base de arroz y pasta la gente cree que come sano, y así tienen esas lorzas.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta que puede parecer offtopic, pero no es offtopic de salud, alguien ha probado darse baños con sales de magnesio, epsom?

Hace un tiempo que se habla mucho de la deficiencia de magnesio en la dieta y vi por ahí que los baños con esas sales podrían ser una manera de remediarlo, pues dicen que el magnesio se absorbe por la piel, alguien tiene alguna experiencia? Los antiguos eran muy aficionados a los baños termales.


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Eso, tu dale drogas...en fin.



Ya he dicho que es un remedio para las pájaras. Da energía inmediata sin satisfacer la ansiedad de meterte un dulce.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

La paella, que es de lo que iba el tema, en este país se hace con arroz blanco, y el arroz blanco no es un buen alimento por mucho que haya bastantes otros peores.

Acompañar cualquier comida saludable con cantidades pequeñas de arroz integral si es algo bastabte positivo.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya he dicho que es un remedio para las pájaras. Da energía inmediata sin satisfacer la ansiedad de meterte un dulce.



Habría que ver porqué dan las pájaras.

Es como el alcohólico que le viene el bajón, y se toma otro chupito...mal vamos.


----------



## piru (11 Jun 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Habría que ver porqué dan las pájaras.
> 
> Es como el alcohólico que le viene el bajón, y se toma otro chupito...mal vamos.



Las pájaras son porque si bienes de quemar glucosa como fuente de energía y cambias a la grasa, hasta que el organismo se adapta al nuevo combustible pueden pasar cositas raras. Siempre es mejor masticar una pastilla de glucosa que llamar al 112 para que venga el helicóptero a rescatarte. Digo yo.

Los alcohólicos cuando lo dejan tienen el problema del delirium tremens, que puede ser mortal, algo habrá que darles.


----------



## podemita medio (11 Jun 2022)

Tú lo que has dejado son sobre todo las grasas y bastante de las proteínas, no los carbohidratos.


----------



## csainz (15 Jun 2022)

Bueno, actualización. He abandonado la dieta keto, mi cuerpo me decía que eso no era sostenible a largo plazo, pero...

Me ha ayudado a controlar mucho los hidratos y a no sentir hambre, así que empecé a alargar el periodo de ayuno y he llegado a las 18h sin ningún problema. Ahora intento ser consciente de los hidratos que tomo, patatas en la comida, pan muy poco, y solo fruta.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Las pájaras son porque si bienes de quemar glucosa como fuente de energía y cambias a la grasa, hasta que el organismo se adapta al nuevo combustible pueden pasar cositas raras. Siempre es mejor masticar una pastilla de glucosa que llamar al 112 para que venga el helicóptero a rescatarte. Digo yo.
> 
> Los alcohólicos cuando lo dejan tienen el problema del delirium tremens, que puede ser mortal, algo habrá que darles.



Si estás de sol a sol picando piedra o recogiendo algodón me callo...

...pero la gente usa el comodín de la bajada de azúcar para cualquier cosa. Claro, si se está acostumbrado hasta a ir a tirar la basura en coche, a cualquier cosa lo llaman esfuerzo físico. Y hacer trabajar al páncreas segregando insulina desde nacimiento tiene sus consecuencias que no se resuelven en 2 días ni en 2 semanas. 

Si nuestros antepasados levantaran la cabeza, en fin.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jun 2022)

Deberías cambiar el arroz blanco (veneno) por integral. Y la pasta por huevos.

La grasa de la carne no es mala, todo lo contrario, es grasa natural necesaria, porque la grasa natural juega un papel muy importante en el funcionamiento de nuestras hormonas.

Hay un gran error con eso de comer pollo y pavo porque "es más sano", y es al revés, ya que suelen ser los animales más enfermos y peor tratados y criados.

Lo importante de la carne es como se ha criado ese animal, libre y de pastura, si es así, la carne es muy buena y necesaria, que no imprescindible.

Lo mejor es contactar con algún ganadero local, conocer su producción y consumir sólo esa carne.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Bueno, actualización. He abandonado la dieta keto, mi cuerpo me decía que eso no era sostenible a largo plazo, pero...
> 
> Me ha ayudado a controlar mucho los hidratos y a no sentir hambre, así que empecé a alargar el periodo de ayuno y he llegado a las 18h sin ningún problema. Ahora intento ser consciente de los hidratos que tomo, patatas en la comida, pan muy poco, y solo fruta.



No se si es tu caso, pero se comete un gran error en querer aglutinar toda la comida en tres sectores. Grasas, hidratos y proteínas.

Existen distintos grupos poblaciones con abuso de alguno de ellos y escasisima ingesta de otros...y no tienen problemas de salud. Por qué? Por la procedencia y calidad de esos alimentos.

Decir que se come mucho o pocos hidratos no equivale a nada positivo o negativo, si es pan y pasta es la muerte en vida, si son brecoles, manzanas y lechugas es sinónimo de salud.

Incluso un mismo alimento, depende como se ingiera, una patata puede ser frita, veneno, o puede ser cocida y comida tras 24h en el frigorífico, bastante sana.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jun 2022)

Me ha costado encontrarlo pero aquí está.









SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1


SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN... ¿POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? Breve resumen introductorio antes de entrar en...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com





Ese blog es una auténtica maravilla, todas las entradas son para leer varias veces. Llevaba sin verlo un montón...deberia aprovechar y volver a seguirlo.

Sea como fuere, ahí te habla del porqué los chinos u asiáticos comen arroz y en lineas generales son delgados, influyen una serie de factores. 

Cualquier duda que puedas tener intentaré darte mi opinión y consejo. 

Saludos.


----------



## gazza (17 Jun 2022)

Para la gente que usa las tiras reactivas, si os caducan y se quedan oscuras… hay forma de recuperarlas? O las mando al contenedor?


----------



## cohynetes (17 Jun 2022)

dejar el arroz y la pasta por guisantes y garbanzos que tal lo veis?


----------



## OBDC (17 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> dejar el arroz y la pasta por guisantes y garbanzos que tal lo veis?



Efecto invernadero 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Timekiller (17 Jun 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Para la gente que usa las tiras reactivas, si os caducan y se quedan oscuras… hay forma de recuperarlas? O las mando al contenedor?



Que yo sepa no tiene solución. Compré un tubo de 100 y en cuestión de semanas dejaron de funcionar, se estropean una vez abiertas. No volveré a comprar.
Deberían venderlas envasados en lotes de 5 o 10.


----------



## gazza (18 Jun 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Que yo sepa no tiene solución. Compré un tubo de 100 y en cuestión de semanas dejaron de funcionar, se estropean una vez abiertas. No volveré a comprar.
> Deberían venderlas envasados en lotes de 5 o 10.



Yo de momento estoy meando en uno y mojando el otro en agua, y comparo los tonos.

El lonchafinismo es fuerte en mi interior.


----------



## cholesfer (19 Jun 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> dejar el arroz y la pasta por guisantes y garbanzos que tal lo veis?



Un muy buen cambio.

El arroz integral es positivo también en cantidades normales o moderadas.

Los guisantes tiene un perfil de aminoácidos muy bueno, y una manera muy sana de comer garbanzos es haciendo hummus, que es una receta sencilla.

Saludos.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Jun 2022)

Por si os interesa, he creado un hilo con mi experiencia reciente:Dieta ¿definitiva?

Llevaba unos años haciendo dieta paleo, y la he cambiado. Creo que para mejor..,


----------



## sada (21 Jun 2022)

quería preguntars sobre el ayuno intermitente seco. Es decir, ayuno intermitente sin ingerir nada esas 16 horas, ni agua ni liquidos.
Al parecer es ideal para las personas con edema. El dry fasting.
El ayuno seco intermitente es básicamente lo que hacen los musulmanes durante el Ramadán

alguien sabe?


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Jun 2022)

En este mismo hilo hay extensas explicaciones para la supuesta "paradoja asiática" (busque por esos términos), que no es tal.

Simplemente, los asiáticos comían el arroz REPOSADO, apenas tomaban azúcar, lo condimentaban con vinagre y especias que retrasan la absorción, y ayunaban al menos 12 horas a diario.

Lo pongo en pasado, porque todo eso se está yendo al guano, con lo que su ya de por sí delicado equilibrio hormonal se ha deteriorado a velocidades nunca antes vistas desde la introducción de la vida moderna y la comida basura.

Creo recordar que China es el país en el que *más está creciendo la obesidad y la diabetes tipo 2*.


----------



## nief (21 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> quería preguntars sobre el ayuno intermitente seco. Es decir, ayuno intermitente sin ingerir nada esas 16 horas, ni agua ni liquidos.
> Al parecer es ideal para las personas con edema. El dry fasting.
> El ayuno seco intermitente es básicamente lo que hacen los musulmanes durante el Ramadán
> 
> alguien sabe?



C


Smiling Jack dijo:


> En este mismo hilo hay extensas explicaciones para la supuesta "paradoja asiática" (busque por esos términos), que no es tal.
> 
> Simplemente, los asiáticos comían el arroz REPOSADO, apenas tomaban azúcar, lo condimentaban con vinagre y especias que retrasan la absorción, y ayunaban al menos 12 horas a diario.
> 
> ...



Pasa lo mismo en italia. Estoy estas 2 semanas aqui y veo barrigas y tetas por todas partes. De comer mierda ultraprocesada.


----------



## nief (21 Jun 2022)

En italia hay 2 tipos de comida

Sana y no procesada

Esto incluye pizzas finas con ingredientes naturales. Que son baratas y buenisimas

Asi como pasta de verdad

Y luego tienes la mierda ultraprocesada

Pasa lo mismo con los dulces, que hay muchisimos.

Idem con los helados


Yo mismo he comido pizza aqui y 0 problemas 

Un dia por equivocacion la piza no era de verdad y madre mia la masa y el relleno que diferencia


----------



## nief (21 Jun 2022)

Yo si no hago apenas ejercicio como 1 vez

Ahora q estoy de viaje alterno entre 1 y 3 comidas

Por que?

Hago mas ejercicio, mucho mas, y como segun conveniencia y hambre

En este primer viaje tras paso a keto me sorprende la versatilidad

No he sentido falta de energia ningun dia, haya comido 1 2 3 o 0 veces

Lo que si he notado es q si comia pizza tenia q ingerir agua a montones y luego a los pocos dias no veas lo que meaba 

Pero un gusto la verdad el ir todo el dia y no quedarte sin energia. Antes como no comiese me venia abajo. 

Sorprendido


----------



## Timekiller (21 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> quería preguntars sobre el ayuno intermitente seco. Es decir, ayuno intermitente sin ingerir nada esas 16 horas, ni agua ni liquidos.
> Al parecer es ideal para las personas con edema. El dry fasting.
> El ayuno seco intermitente es básicamente lo que hacen los musulmanes durante el Ramadán
> 
> alguien sabe?



Se supone que el ayuno seco es más efectivo que el húmedo. No sé. Yo he probado alguno de 24h. Es más duro. Tengo dudas de que valga la pena.
No lo recomiendo en verano porque se suda mucho. Mejor en invierno. Y no haría más de 24 horas. El ayuno con agua es más seguro.


----------



## nief (21 Jun 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Se supone que el ayuno seco es más efectivo que el húmedo. No sé. Yo he probado alguno de 24h. Es más duro. Tengo dudas de que valga la pena.
> No lo recomiendo en verano porque se suda mucho. Mejor en invierno. Y no haría más de 24 horas. El ayuno con agua es más seguro.



Que sentido tiene? Es agua...

Lo explicaba bien smiling jack unas paginas mas atras

Yo cuando ayuno bebo mas agua con sal. Mucho mas


Por cierto antes del viaje hice el ayuno trimestral de 3 dias y estas 2 semanas q llevo de viaje por italia no veas que bien me he sentido

Tras los ayunos largos cada 3 meses luego uno se siente espectacular


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Que sentido tiene? Es agua...
> 
> Lo explicaba bien smiling jack unas paginas mas atras
> 
> ...



La supuesta ventaja que acelera el uso de grasas en el ayuno seco es el hecho de que el catabolismo de grasas produce agua y el cuerpo tendería a ese recurso para obtener el agua que necesita.

Digo supuestamente, porque no he visto estudios que lo respalden


----------



## nief (22 Jun 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> La supuesta ventaja que acelera el uso de grasas en el ayuno seco es el hecho de que el catabolismo de grasas produce agua y el cuerpo tendería a ese recurso para obtener el agua que necesita.
> 
> Digo supuestamente, porque no he visto estudios que lo respalden



Cuando quemas grasas tu cuerpo ha perdido mucha agua, que retenia por el glucogeno, y con ella muchas sales

El cuerpo siempre cataboliza energia para producir c02 y agua que exhalas por la boca al respirar

Es por ahi por donde se pierde peso

Insisto en que no tiene sentido para mi lo de ayuno seco, y menos en verano que te puede dar algo


----------



## nief (23 Jun 2022)

Pasamos por un super grande en italia

Utimo dia y biscaba un griego para mi para comer y ni uno solo normal

Todos 0% grasa

Casi todo 0% grasa en lacteos

Y en la parte de chocolates y tal nada de nada sin azucar o azucar añadido

Pero asi en todos los que hemos visto. Aqui el tema en italia es tremendo. Asi hay la de barrigudos que hay. Mucho mas que hace años


----------



## nief (23 Jun 2022)

Eso si una epidemia de yogures altos en proteina.

Luego subo fotos


----------



## spitfire (24 Jun 2022)

Te verde y cardo mariano


----------



## veraburbu (24 Jun 2022)

Joder, ahora en la Sexta, están poniendo a la dieta cetogénica como mortal: infartos, cáncer, ictus, hepato patologías, es como una secta con sus adeptos, es carisima, es un engaño para vender suplementos....

Qué desastre.


----------



## piru (25 Jun 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Joder, ahora en la Sexta, están poniendo a la dieta cetogénica como mortal: infartos, cáncer, ictus, hepato patologías, es como una secta con sus adeptos, es carisima, es un engaño para vender suplementos....
> 
> Qué desastre.




En eso tienen razón, algunos suplementos cetogénicos son bastante caros:


----------



## nief (25 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> En eso tienen razón, algunos suplementos cetogénicos son bastante caros:




A ver basandose en la teoria oficial tiene que ser asi

Pasa que la teoria oficial hace aguas por todas partes y no la apoya ya casi ningun endocrino..

A parte que comer 3 veces keto al dia , a parte q imposible, es carisimo si


----------



## Ustudre (25 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Eso si una epidemia de yogures altos en proteina.
> 
> Luego subo fotos



¿ Que cojones pasa con esos yogures ? Todo cristo en el curro con esos del lidl, están de moda parece.


----------



## cholesfer (25 Jun 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Joder, ahora en la Sexta, están poniendo a la dieta cetogénica como mortal: infartos, cáncer, ictus, hepato patologías, es como una secta con sus adeptos, es carisima, es un engaño para vender suplementos....
> 
> Qué desastre.



Entonces eso confirma que la dieta (manera de nutrirse) cetogenica es fantástica.

Porque ya sabemos que todo lo que dice la TV, lo contrario es la verdad.


----------



## nief (25 Jun 2022)

Ustudre dijo:


> ¿ Que cojones pasa con esos yogures ? Todo cristo en el curro con esos del lidl, están de moda parece.



Es normal

Todo dios tiene problemas sobrepeso y mas barriga que cintura 

Asi que es facil

Si quiero no engordar= tener mas grasa he de comer cosas sin grasa


Todos pensamos o hemos pensado asi alguna vez


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Jun 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Entonces eso confirma que la dieta (manera de nutrirse) cetogenica es fantástica.
> 
> Porque ya sabemos que todo lo que dice la TV, lo contrario es la verdad.



Es que es así y punto. La oficialidad, tras la crisis del timovirus y la timo cacuna, ya ha quedado completamente desacreditada por criminal y para siempre. Una vez comprendido esto, que es duro y dificil de asimilar, ya se puede mirar con otros ojos todo lo que nos han contado desde siempre, pero no solo en la nutrición, también en la historia, arqueología, física, medicina, todo es igual, descubres fakes por todos sitios, y desde luego lo que no se puede hacer bajo ningún concepto es darle credibilidad a todo lo que nos cuenten así porque sí, porque lo digan ellos. Nos mienten, nos han mentido en todo y desde siempre, así que cuidadito, atentos y con los sentidos alerta, que nos están atacando continuamente y no nos habiamos dado cuenta.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (26 Jun 2022)

¿Como se sabe que se tiene problemas de tiroides? ¿Uno de los síntomas es la dificultad de bajar de peso? ¿Que alimentos se recomienda en caso de hipertiroidismo?


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> ¿Como se sabe que se tiene problemas de tiroides? ¿Uno de los síntomas es la dificultad de bajar de peso? ¿Que alimentos se recomienda en caso de hipertiroidismo?



Hola Fany

El tema de la tiroides tiene su miga.

Si miras mis aportes en este hilo veras que en mi caso tengo problemas con la tiroides que los tengo bastante controlados

La tiroides controla el metabolismos.

Hipotiroidismo -> vas mas lento (sin gas) aumentas peso y vas mas lento en general (casi depresion)
Hipertiroidisimo -> vas acelerado y pierdes peso

Lo suyo es identificarlo si o si con un endocrino

El te hara analisis

Lo suyo es esto:

TSH
T4 Y T4 LIBRE
T3 Y T3 LIBRE

Y, anticuerpos contra la tiroides, pues en un % muy elevado suelen ser la causa (tiroiditis de hashimotto)

Y sobretodo vitamina D, porque aunque no se sabe si es causa o consecuencia suele estar baja la vitamina D


En teoria no hay tratamiento pero si hay protocolos que lo mejoran brutalemnte los episodios y (si no ha pasado mucho tiempo y la tiroides aun fnciona puedes llevar vida normal sin suplementacion)

El protocolo es:

Dormir bien
Poco stress
vitamina d, minimo por encima de 60ng/dl
zinc
y dieta low carb (incluso Keto de vez en cuando). Pues cuanto mas carbohidratos consumes mas t3 y t4 necesitas para procesarlos y si tienes deficit pues le meteras mas presion a la tiroides.

Yo con este protocolo, con seguimiento con endocrino, llevo 2 años sin sintomas y mejorando.

Creo, y es una opinion mia, que episodios de estres en el curro + vacunas (por el estres que generan en el cuerpo) han parado la mejoria.

A mi me hacen seguimiento cada 3 meses y me evaluan a ver como me encuentro y por ahora muy bien con dicho protocolo

Mis valores los puedes encontrar en post anteriores.

De hecho acabo de llegar de 2 semanas de vacaciones por italia dandole muchisima muchisima caña y no me encontraba asi de bien en ninguna vez que he ido de viaje

Cuentanos un poco mas que sintomas tienes.

Lo suyo es identificarlo con unos analisis.

El que no bajes de peso tambien puede ser por otras causas, normalmente por insulina alta en sangre durante muchos años (que tambien baja brutalmente el metabolismo)

Saludos.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (26 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hola Fany
> 
> El tema de la tiroides tiene su miga.
> 
> ...



Gracias, Nief. 
Síntomas no bajar de peso, cansancio y poco más. 
¿Como se sabe que tienes la insulina alta?


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Gracias, Nief.
> Síntomas no bajar de peso, cansancio y poco más.
> ¿Como se sabe que tienes la insulina alta?



Comes hidratos de carbono y si te saltas u a comida y haces algo de ejercicio te quedas como sin energia. Te enfadas etc?

Te notas hinchada? Tienes la barriga, cadefas y muslos hinchados o mas grandes de lo que deberias?

Lo suyo seria testear azucar e insulina en ayunas pero lo anteriror da pistas


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (26 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Comes hidratos de carbono y si te saltas u a comida y haces algo de ejercicio te quedas como sin energia. Te enfadas etc?
> 
> Te notas hinchada? Tienes la barriga, cadefas y muslos hinchados o mas grandes de lo que deberias?
> 
> Lo suyo seria testear azucar e insulina en ayunas pero lo anteriror da pistas



Me hincho muy a menudo, barrigón doloroso, hidratos reducidos al mínimo.


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Me hincho muy a menudo, barrigón doloroso, hidratos reducidos al mínimo.



Fibra?

Que tomas de fibra o de ultraprocesados o trigo/gluten?


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (26 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Fibra?
> 
> Que tomas de fibra o de ultraprocesados o trigo/gluten?



Poco o nada ultraprocesado , poco pan, alguna pizza al mes, manzanas, arándanos.


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Poco o nada ultraprocesado , poco pan, alguna pizza al mes, manzanas, arándanos.



Define hinchada

Que te ocurre?

Porque sino es dificil comentar nada

A mi la fibra me hincha y genera gases q flipas


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (26 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Define hinchada
> 
> Que te ocurre?
> 
> ...



Pues un barrigón que parezco embarazada de 6 meses.


----------



## nief (26 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Pues un barrigón que parezco embarazada de 6 meses.



Ahhhh


Sindrome metabolico probablemente

Eso y gases

Yo lo que hice fue 

Fuera azucares
Fuera fruta
Fuera arroz 
Fuera trigo 
Fuera patatas
Fuera fibra

Al mes probe cual me hacia danhody vi que fibra y trigo en cantidad ya normal mal

Asi que esos se fueron de la dieta 

Patatas bien pero cantidades pequenhas pues son todo glucosa

Fruta fuera salvo fresas y moras sino es fructosa a saco

Arroz idem q las patatas, muy de vez en cuando y cantidades contenidas

Del resto hasta no tener hambre


Y adios gases y barriga

El resto ya lo he puesto mil veces


Tu barriga tiene pinta de ser una bola de gas, por fermentacion de fibra e irritacion por gluten( por demasiado) y grasa abdominal.

Low carb y ayuno intermitente


Y si luego quieres probar keto o ayunos mas largos mejor

Saludos


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2022)

A ver qué pensáis de lo que dice este del jamón ibérico:


----------



## nief (27 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A ver qué pensáis de lo que dice este del jamón ibérico:




De acuerdo en todo menos en el jamon y la sal

Lo siento pero en dieta low carb la sal no es un problema. Lo es no tomarla

Una pena. El hombre ha dado el salto pero no del todo

@Smiling Jack te invoco


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en el jamon y la sal
> 
> Lo siento pero en dieta low carb la sal no es un problema. Lo es no tomarla
> 
> Una pena. El hombre ha dado el salto pero no del todo



Dejando aparte que tomar mucha sal podría ser malo para la salud, (esto sería discutible: yo pienso que sí), si te acostumbras a comer salado pierdes a percepción del sabor real de los alimentos, si bien esto es un problema distinto del problema estricto de si el alimento es sano o no.


----------



## nief (27 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Dejando aparte que tomar mucha sal podría ser malo para la salud, (esto sería discutible: yo pienso que sí), si te acostumbras a comer salado pierdes a percepción del sabor real de los alimentos, si bien esto es un problema distinto del problema estricto de si el alimento es sano o no.




Si comes no procesados no comes ni un tercio de la sal que necesitas 

Me encuentro muchos dias teniendo que salar a conciencia las comidas para no quedarme corto. Te lo pide el cuerpo 


Por que pensais q antiguamentebla sal era mas importante q incluso a veces el oro?


----------



## qbit (27 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si comes no procesados no comes ni un tercio de la sal que necesitas
> 
> Me encuentro muchos dias teniendo que salar a conciencia las comidas para no quedarme corto. Te lo pide el cuerpo
> 
> ...



Tenemos apetencia por la sal pero también por el azúcar paa que el cuerpo se asegure de que comemos alimentos con esos nutrientes tales como frutas (que tienen azúcar) y carnes y pescados (que tienen sal). Debido a eso, con la sociedad industrial podemos abusar de ambas cosas, y lo hacemos.

¿Tienes pruebas de que no comamos ni un tercio de la sal necesaria? No me lo creo, y no tiene sentido, pues todos los animales al comer ingieren lo que necesitan sin ir al supermercado a comprar un paquete de sal (*), pero si pones un enlace a algún estudio en PubMed que lo demuestre (modo Aynrandiano) me lo creeré.

(*) Ya sé que hay animales que lamen objetos con sal y cosas por el estilo pero es por la apetencia por la sal que también tienen. No creo que se murieran si no lo hicieran.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Pues un barrigón que parezco embarazada de 6 meses.



Perdoname pero si tienes un barrigón como si estuvieras embarazada de 6 meses no es ni por la tiroides, ni por gases, ni por retener líquidos ni demás "excusas" varias...

No te conozco y no se tu caso, ni edad, ni tu estilo de vida, ni nada de ti, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar todo tipo de excusas en mujeres...o te aplicas y cambias tu manera de nutrirte y haces ejercicio real, o el barrigón lo seguirás teniendo, porque no se tiene un estómago de 6 meses de gestación a base de manzanas y arándanos.

Tampoco se puede esperar cambiar un cuerpo físico al que durante años se le ha tratado de una (mala) manera en 10 días o 3 semanas, y menos a determinadas edades.

A partir de aquí o te explicas más y mejor, y expones lo que deseas...o serás otra víctima más del sacadinero del herbalife de turno.


----------



## nief (27 Jun 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Perdoname pero si tienes un barrigón como si estuvieras embarazada de 6 meses no es ni por la tiroides, ni por gases, ni por retener líquidos ni demás "excusas" varias...
> 
> No te conozco y no se tu caso, ni edad, ni tu estilo de vida, ni nada de ti, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar todo tipo de excusas en mujeres...o te aplicas y cambias tu manera de nutrirte y haces ejercicio real, o el barrigón lo seguirás teniendo, porque no se tiene un estómago de 6 meses de gestación a base de manzanas y arándanos.
> 
> ...




No podria haberlo expresado mejor y mas educadamente


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (27 Jun 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Perdoname pero si tienes un barrigón como si estuvieras embarazada de 6 meses no es ni por la tiroides, ni por gases, ni por retener líquidos ni demás "excusas" varias...
> 
> No te conozco y no se tu caso, ni edad, ni tu estilo de vida, ni nada de ti, pero es que estoy harto de escuchar todo tipo de excusas en mujeres...o te aplicas y cambias tu manera de nutrirte y haces ejercicio real, o el barrigón lo seguirás teniendo, porque no se tiene un estómago de 6 meses de gestación a base de manzanas y arándanos.
> 
> ...



Hola, creo que no me has entendido bien, a diario no tengo barriga, tengo una talla 42, pero de vez en cuando se me hincha la barriga como si estuviese embarazada, pero no es mi estado normal, le respondía a Nief que me preguntaba síntomas que tenía.


----------



## nief (27 Jun 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Hola, creo que no me has entendido bien, a diario no tengo barriga, tengo una talla 42, pero de vez en cuando se me hincha la barriga como si estuviese embarazada, pero no es mi estado normal, le respondía a Nief que me preguntaba síntomas que tenía.



Sindo asi tiene pinta de gases y diria q mucho mucho vegetal


Creo q no tenemos info suficiente

Cuantas veces vas al banho?
Como son las visitas y resultado?

Yo si noto q como mucho vegetal( limitando a saco la fibra) la barriga aumenta

Se solventa con comida animal, carne, pescado, huevos y lacteos

Y se nota q no veas, baja la barriga y las visitas a roca


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en el jamon y la sal
> 
> Lo siento pero en dieta low carb la sal no es un problema. Lo es no tomarla
> 
> ...



A ver, que Basulto diga que el jamón ibérico meh es de esperar: es un Sunwukung de la vida, y su sesgo provegetal y antianimal por algún lado tenía que asomar la patita.

Sobre el consumo de sal, alguna vez he comentado en el hilo que eso DEPENDE de cómo sea tu alimentación, pero que en resumen para flojos, no es lo mismo la sal que necesitas si eres sugarburner (poca), la que te hace falta si eres fatburner (bastante más), o la que vas dao si no tomas cuando estás en transición de lo primero a lo segundo (mucho más).

No es mentira, no obstante, que si te dedicas a comer salado a dolor entras en una espiral de desensibilización muy parecida a la que sucede si te apipas de dulce. Y tampoco se le puede afear al payo que señale que algunos jamones tienen sal de más (NO LOS IBÉRICOS, nunca los ibéricos: si te sale salado un jamón de más de 200€, se lo pones al charcutero de sombrero y que te dé otro), dado que la mayor parte de la gente no come low-carb (ni nada que se le asemeje): si no te vas a poner a dar detalles exhaustivos, es lógico que des recomendaciones para el caso general, que puede que no se apliquen a los casos particulares.

Pero vamos, que en principio, cuantos menos carbos, más sal puedes (¡debes!) tomar.


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> He empezado a quitarme los hidratos y los 2 primeros días ok, pero el tercero estoy como un yonki. Dolor de cabeza pero de querer mataros a todos, sudor y náuseas. Sin embargo no tengo hambre. Tengo la tensión baja de siempre, y me levantaba la moral con azucar.
> 
> Esto se está haciendo duro o algo no hago bien.



Me autocito para saber cuando me puse con esto. Sigo ayuno intermitente 16/8 cero azúcar y pan lo mínimo posible. Me he tirado muchos días sin bajar de peso apenas, rondando los 2kg, y dejé de pesame para no frustrarme. Hoy después de mucho tiempo.... 7kg

Seguimos.

Quizás es muy rapido? Pasaba por bastante los 100kg aún siendo alto.


----------



## cholesfer (29 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Me autocito para saber cuando me puse con esto. Sigo ayuno intermitente 16/8 cero azúcar y pan lo mínimo posible. Me he tirado muchos días sin bajar de peso apenas, rondando los 2kg, y dejé de pesame para no frustrarme. Hoy después de mucho tiempo.... 7kg
> 
> Seguimos.
> 
> Quizás es muy rapido? Pasaba por bastante los 100kg aún siendo alto.



Olvídate del peso, es algo que te irá llegando...lo importante es como te encuentres de salud física y mental, porque el azúcar también nos hace procesar peor y más lenta la información.

La grasa, aparte de la externa, la hay interna, y envuelve órganos provocando que el funcionamiento de estos no sea el más idóneo.

Tu sigue así, porque lo importante es que cojas hábitos positivos, poco a poco te acostumbres a ellos, hasta que los interiorices, sea algo natural y hayas cambiado casi sin darte cuenta tus costumbres alimenticias.


----------



## csainz (29 Jun 2022)

Lo de la grasa interior lo tengo claro, porque aún perdiendo peso en la barriga queda mucha. El ayuno intermitente sin tocar azúcar es llevadero para mí. Creo que lo podría hacer toda la vida, y lo de que estas más despierto y concentrado es cierto. Yo pensaba que era la cervecita la que me adormilaba, pero era la comida

Lo de quitarme todas las harinas lo veo imposible, pero ahora las considero mi azucar y huyó todo lo que puedo.


----------



## nief (29 Jun 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Lo de la grasa interior lo tengo claro, porque aún perdiendo peso en la barriga queda mucha. El ayuno intermitente sin tocar azúcar es llevadero para mí. Creo que lo podría hacer toda la vida, y lo de que estas más despierto y concentrado es cierto. Yo pensaba que era la cervecita la que me adormilaba, pero era la comida
> 
> Lo de quitarme todas las harinas lo veo imposible, pero ahora las considero mi azucar y huyó todo lo que puedo.



Realmente es la insulina

El ayuno intermitente lo que hace es evitar insulina alta en sangre siempre. Que comas hidratos o azucar puntualmente y esonsuba insulina puntualmete .... pues es la forma normal de funcionar


Animo


En tu caso si el ayuno intermitente te va bien podrias incluir 1 dia de ayuno a la semana

2 al mes

Y 3 cada 3 meses

Asi hago yo y para bajarvla barriga no veas ...


----------



## Cadernera (1 Jul 2022)

Buenas, que tal, atención ladrillo.

Empecé hace año y medio una nueva vida gracias a este hilo y el blog de la meteo que viene. En este tiempo he pasado de 104 a 81 kg, cintura de 111 a 91 cm, IMC de 31 a 24. Y lo mejor, he ganado en agilidad mental y física y estoy en la mejor forma que he estado en mi vida.

Tengo 40 y en alguna analítica salía con glucosa por encima de 100 en ayunas. Las de los dos últimos años estan en 82 y 86. En la última me ha subido colesterol total, estando en 206, pero vLDL de 9. Los triglicéridos están en 45. Lo dicho, supersatisfecho.

Para ello he pasado a comer 2 veces al día entre semana, con un ayuno de 16-17 horas. Los fines de semana como 3 veces (desayuno social con mis hijos), con ayuno de 13 horas. Obviamente he migrado de basar mi alimentación en hidratos a grasas y proteínas de calidad (carnes grasas y magras, pescados pequeños y grandes, verduras de todas las maneras, quesos maduros, yogures, aguacates, AOVE a chorro, mantequilla francesa, etc) y condimentos deliciosos (sal, vinagre de Jerez, mostaza de Dijon, ...)

También tengo unos pecados, a los que me es difícil renunciar (lo reconozco):
- una rebanada de pan diaria, hecho en casa a base de harinas integrales de granos antiguos y molienda de piedra (compradas en despelta o el rincón del segura)
- una pieza de fruta al dia como postre
- la patata y zanahoria que acompaña cuando como verdura al vapor
- algunas legumbres de acompañamiento (aunque casi las eliminé por gases)
- arroz integral enfriado en algunos acompañamientos (cada 15 días)
- un dulce por semana

He eliminado alcohol, pasta, pan blanco, azúcar o edulcorantes, arroz blanco y legumbres. También he tenido que eliminar frutos secos por dolores abdominales y gases (os pasa a alguien?).

También hago 1.5 horas diaria de andar, estiramientos y musculación suave de abdominales (isométricos), piernas (sentadillas), pecho y brazos (mancuernas y flexiones de pared). Todo ello en ayunas.

Asimismo estoy en un estancamiento de 3 meses en peso, y quería seguir bajando para alejarme de IMC 25. Mi pregunta es si existe un peso ideal o si me estoy obsesionando con el número en sí. Me encuentro perfecto, pero todavía me carcome el hecho que, habiendo perdido 2 kg por mes, me pare de forma repentina (en estos 3 meses peso un promedio de 81,5 kg y desviación estándar de 0,45, inamovible...).

Gracias por vuestros aportes, habéis cambiado mi vida...


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buenas, que tal, atención ladrillo.
> 
> Empecé hace año y medio una nueva vida gracias a este hilo y el blog de la meteo que viene. En este tiempo he pasado de 104 a 81 kg, cintura de 111 a 91 cm, IMC de 31 a 24. Y lo mejor, he ganado en agilidad mental y física y estoy en la mejor forma que he estado en mi vida.
> 
> ...



Fantastico aporte que espero que sirva de ejemplo a otros muchos

Respecto a los frutos secos yo tengo problema parecido. Porque tienen mucha fibra y generan gases si
Yo me limito a nueces y no muchas

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

Respecto al estancamiento de peso no te obsesiones

Yo tarde mucho en bajar los ultimos kg pero lo que vi es que el estancamiento general fue por la transferencia de peso de grasa a musculo 

Y luego tambien el que yo clmo si tengo hambre. Y aclaro lo de tener hambre

El cuerpo es sabio y si le falta energiabo nutrientes te lo dice
Pero como comemos por convencion 3 veces al fia si o si nunca ocurre y no creo q la mayoria sepa lo que es tener hambre. La sensacion en el estomago que se pasa al rato no lo es

Yo al estar de vacaciones y tal he bajado de peso y el cuerpo me pide comer. Baje porque hice muuchoa actividad y no aume te ingesta y me lo pide a gritos( estamos en ello)

Es posible q si cambiaste estilo vida muchas veces 2 comidas es demasiado aun, maxime si bajaste tu masa mas de un 20%

Y que la comida que comes es mas densa 

al menos en mi caso es asi

ademas cambios posteriores en el peso son ya dificiles. Yo estoy estable en 72. He bajado a 69.5 y ya te digo q el cuerpo protesta un monton. Y realmenete mi peso es 72 jeje


Esto son mis apreciaciones

P d. Tengo los analisis de este trimestre luego comento


----------



## Cadernera (1 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Respecto al estancamiento de peso no te obsesiones
> 
> Yo tarde mucho en bajar los ultimos kg pero lo que vi es que el estancamiento general fue por la transferencia de peso de grasa a musculo
> 
> ...



Buen feedback, gracias  seguiré viendo cómo evoluciona mi cuerpo. Mi problema es que veo difícil, al menos por ahora, cambiar de hábitos. Llego a todas las comidas con hambre, si bien es cierto que he logrado superar la ansiedad (al mes de empezar ya lo supere). Las mañanas pasan volando, pero cuando llegan las 13h o las 20h el reloj biológico me pide una sentada. No paso ansiedad pero siempre tengo hambre suficiente para ponerme a ello. Así que será cosa de coger costumbres, 39 años haciéndolo de una manera son muchos.
P.D. A ver con tu analítica, me interesa mucho el tema de relaciones entre triglicéridos y los distintos tipos de colesterol


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buen feedback, gracias  seguiré viendo cómo evoluciona mi cuerpo. Mi problema es que veo difícil, al menos por ahora, cambiar de hábitos. Llego a todas las comidas con hambre, si bien es cierto que he logrado superar la ansiedad (al mes de empezar ya lo supere). Las mañanas pasan volando, pero cuando llegan las 13h o las 20h el reloj biológico me pide una sentada. No paso ansiedad pero siempre tengo hambre suficiente para ponerme a ello. Así que será cosa de coger costumbres, 39 años haciéndolo de una manera son muchos.
> P.D. A ver con tu analítica, me interesa mucho el tema de relaciones entre triglicéridos y los distintos tipos de colesterol




Hola

El tema del hambre se tarda tiempo asi que paciencia

Mis datos de colesterol desde que hice el cambio son asi

Colesterol total 280-305
Ldl 180-220
Hdl 75
Trigliceridos 73-85

Los trigliceridos depende de lo mucho que hayas comido antes y cuanto

Yo como hago 18/6 pues procuro comer por ultima vez 18h antes del analisis


----------



## Cadernera (1 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hola
> 
> El tema del hambre se tarda tiempo asi que paciencia
> 
> ...



Hace un par de años seguro me hubiese preocupado viendo el colesterol por encima de 200 tal como se indica en los valores recomendados de la analítica. Y ahora...

Veo que tú tampoco lo estás 

Para los escépticos, desinformados u oficialistas, aquí un par de artículos de suma importancia:









EL COLESTEROL ES NUESTRO AMIGO, NO LO DAÑES Y LO CONVIERTAS EN UN ENEMIGO. PARTE 1: SU METABOLISMO FISIOLÓGICO PARA LA VIDA


El colesterol es nuestro amigo. No lo dañes y lo conviertas en un enemigo. Parte 1: Su metabolismo fisiológico para la vida Entra...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com













COLESTEROL, EL GRAN ENGAÑO. En rtve.es a la carta (La noche temática, 22 abril 2017)


la gráfica del estudio de los 6 países... digo de los 21 países del epidemiólogo Ancel Keys. Francia no interesaba que saliera, pue...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Hace un par de años seguro me hubiese preocupado viendo el colesterol por encima de 200 tal como se indica en los valores recomendados de la analítica. Y ahora...
> 
> Veo que tú tampoco lo estás
> 
> ...




Yo ya lo Comente. Hace 2 años al ppio si


Me agobio un bastante. De hecho el medico del curro flipaba y que erre q lo tenia q ver con endocrino

Lo hice y me dijo que todos los cocientes estaban bien

Al año insistieron y que incluso tenia q tomar eutirox

Pero el endocrino se cabreo ya y me dijo q me dejase de preocupar( ya no lo estaba pero le dije lo q me transmitian del curro)

Yo me encuentro mejor q nunca

Este año ya os dire q tal. Aunque ya le dije que comia keto y low carb. Curiosamente me dijo q si que la gente se pasaba mucho con el azucar e hidratos

Asi que no no me preocupa siempre y cuando hdl alto y trigliceridos bajos


----------



## vissel (1 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buenas, que tal, atención ladrillo.
> 
> Empecé hace año y medio una nueva vida gracias a este hilo y el blog de la meteo que viene. En este tiempo he pasado de 104 a 81 kg, cintura de 111 a 91 cm, IMC de 31 a 24. Y lo mejor, he ganado en agilidad mental y física y estoy en la mejor forma que he estado en mi vida.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, me identifico totalmente, exactamente lo mismo que tú.
Ayuno de 16 h de lunes a viernes y los fines de semana a veces si a veces no.
Solo me salto la dieta lowcarb en las cenas de los findes, y me permito 1 dulce a la semana.
Hago 3 días cardio y 3 fuerza.
Mido 1,76 y empecé en 87 kg hace 6 meses, los dos primeros meses bajé a 80 kg y ahí sigo 4 meses después, la verdad que se me nota la diferencia fisicamente, yo cada vez me veo mejor, pero la bascula no dice eso.


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

vissel dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, me identifico totalmente, exactamente lo mismo que tú.
> Ayuno de 16 h de lunes a viernes y los fines de semana a veces si a veces no.
> Solo me salto la dieta lowcarb en las cenas de los findes, y me permito 1 dulce a la semana.
> Hago 3 días cardio y 3 fuerza.
> Mido 1,76 y empecé en 87 kg hace 6 meses, los dos primeros meses bajé a 80 kg y ahí sigo 4 meses después, la verdad que se me nota la diferencia fisicamente, yo cada vez me veo mejor, pero la bascula no dice eso.



INsisto en que no hagais tanto caso a la bascula.

Ejercicio + cambio dieta = redistribucion del peso. Grasa por musculo y eso lleva tiempo.

Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## RatRace (1 Jul 2022)

Supongo que llega un momento en el que te estancas con la pérdida de peso y grasa, o la pérdida es demasiado lenta, el cuerpo tras un tiempo de déficit calorico ralentiza el gasto calórico porque su prioridad es la supervivencia y detecta que la comida escasea. En estos casos se pueden hacer recargas de vez en cuando, o directamente haces 1 semana de superávit calórico pero haciendo más pesas y entreno de fuerza de lo normal intentando ganar masa muscular en el proceso, para así resetear un poco algunas hormonas.


----------



## nief (1 Jul 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Supongo que llega un momento en el que te estancas con la pérdida de peso y grasa, o la pérdida es demasiado lenta, el cuerpo tras un tiempo de déficit calorico ralentiza el gasto calórico porque su prioridad es la supervivencia y detecta que la comida escasea. En estos casos se pueden hacer recargas de vez en cuando, o directamente haces 1 semana de superávit calórico pero haciendo más pesas y entreno de fuerza de lo normal intentando ganar masa muscular en el proceso, para así resetear un poco algunas hormonas.



No es asi como funciona.

A medida que tu cuerpo se libra de la insulina el metabolismo ya no depende tanto de lo que comes.

Keto ademas desacopla el gasto de energia del ejercicio o actividad que hagas. Vamos que si comes de mas el cuerpo lo quema ( genera calor sin mas) si no es asi el cuerpo no quema salgo que hagas ejercicio. Este detallito (se llama desacople y ocurre en las celulas de grasa sana y no en presencia de insulina) es lo que ayuda a que el peso se estabilice (comes mas gastas mas comes menos vas perdiendo peso hasta que el hambre te obliga a comer mas)

Saludos


----------



## Cabrejas (5 Jul 2022)

Este hilo a veces me asusta. No hay nada malo en cuidar la comida o llevar dietas diferentes, cada uno sigue la que quiere y hoy en día por comida no va a haber problema. Incluso si es un hobby tener controlados ciertos parámetros, esta bien, no hay problema en eso.

El problema que veo es que hay gente completamente obsesionada para perder peso, siguen dietas Keto, ayuno, veganos y demás temas con unas limitaciones increíbles.
Yo os aconsejaría algo más sencillo y flexible, hacer más deporte, cualquiera que os guste empezar a practicarlo cada vez más. Haciendo esto os podéis olvidar de 1 pastel a la semana, o el capricho del fin de semana o estás mierdas. 

Dieta equilibrada y ejercicio, lo de toda la vida, es muy sencillo. Eso sí constancia y paciencia.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cadernera (6 Jul 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Este hilo a veces me asusta. No hay nada malo en cuidar la comida o llevar dietas diferentes, cada uno sigue la que quiere y hoy en día por comida no va a haber problema. Incluso si es un hobby tener controlados ciertos parámetros, esta bien, no hay problema en eso.
> 
> El problema que veo es que hay gente completamente obsesionada para perder peso, siguen dietas Keto, ayuno, veganos y demás temas con unas limitaciones increíbles.
> Yo os aconsejaría algo más sencillo y flexible, hacer más deporte, cualquiera que os guste empezar a practicarlo cada vez más. Haciendo esto os podéis olvidar de 1 pastel a la semana, o el capricho del fin de semana o estás mierdas.
> ...



Típico: "estás gordo porque no haces ejercicio"...

Echa un vistazo a que dice la ciencia:









SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1


SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN... ¿POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? Breve resumen introductorio antes de entrar en...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com





Y un recorte del artículo:

El cerebro nunca se hace resistente a la insulina. Cuando estos niveles crónicamente elevados llegan al cerebro, la insulina produce el efecto completo de elevar el "objetivo de peso diana". El hambre aumenta. Y no se le puede vencer al hambre un día y otro y otro. _Al final el hambre siempre gana_.
 



Entonces, no es que los gordos engorden porque comen mucho y hacen menos ejercicio.
Si no que _comen mucho y hacen poco ejercicio porque están engordando!_

Ese comportamiento (vagos y glotones) no es la causa de su obesidad. Es la consecuencia del fino regulamiento del peso corporal por parte del hipotálamo.

Los niños, en la pubertad, comen mucho más que en los años prepuberales.
No deciden de forma voluntaria comer más para poder tener el desarrollo puberal normal y el clásico "estirón". No comen para crecer sino que comen porque están creciendo. Son las hormonas: La hormona de crecimiento, la testosterona, los estrógenos, los que hacen que el niño coma más en el estirón puberal. Es un proceso mediado por hormonas, no mediado de forma voluntaria.

Lo mismo ocurre con los obesos: comen más (mayor ingesta calórica) y se ejercitan menos (menos gasto energético) porque están engordando. Porque el "peso diana" del hipotálamo (regulado, además de por la genética, por la insulina) está continuamente elevado.

Queremos tratar la consecuencia (más dieta y ejercicio!! gordos! vagos!) en lugar de tratar la causa. El problema es que desconocemos la causa. Toda la culpa la tienen ellos mismos, los obesos y su comportamiento.
Los médicos, tan soberbios que somos, somos los que tenemos razón. Ellos son los vagos y glotones. Pero lo curioso es que los médicos, tras 30 años de aplicar la teoría de las calorías, de la dieta y el ejercicio y ver QUE NO FUNCIONA, seguimos empecinados en seguir manajando la obesidad de la misma manera. Y culpamos de nuestro fracaso a la propia víctima.
Son vagos y glotones y nosotros los médicos somos los que tenemos la verdad absoluta.
Dieta y ejercicio!

Cuán equivocados estamos.


----------



## Cabrejas (6 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Típico: "estás gordo porque no haces ejercicio"...
> 
> Echa un vistazo a que dice la ciencia:
> 
> ...



Totalmente desacuerdo. Una persona que hace ejercicio y come normal nunca va a estar gordo, nunca. 

Si estás gordo es porque comes más de lo que quemas. Si tienes un déficit calorico sostenido durante un mes o más (comiendo equilibrado), puedes buscar todos los estudios y excusas que quieras que vas a perder peso.

De acuerdo en que hay muchos matices, tipos de persona, enfermedades y cada persona es un mundo. Pero el 99% de las personas con sobrepeso u obesidad es básicamente por comer más de lo que queman.

Por ello, cuando la gente empieza una dieta, sea la que sea, empieza a perder peso y si le meten más ejercicio van a perder peso más rápido (o pueden comer más y bajar más lento).

Pero hay una cosa muy clara, que no falla nunca, el éxito en este proceso es la flexibilidad de tu nueva dieta que vas a tener que convertirla en un hábito. Si es muy estricta acabarás fallando o vivirás toda una vida obsesionado con "1 dulce por semana" o cosas como estas, que es mucho peor.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (6 Jul 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



El azúcar no te lo quites, shur, que es el alimento del cerebro y éste consume una cantidad de energía muy grande respecto a otras funciones, elementales.


----------



## Cadernera (6 Jul 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Totalmente desacuerdo. Una persona que hace ejercicio y come normal nunca va a estar gordo, nunca.
> 
> Si estás gordo es porque comes más de lo que quemas. Si tienes un déficit calorico sostenido durante un mes o más (comiendo equilibrado), puedes buscar todos los estudios y excusas que quieras que vas a perder peso.
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que se llama "facts versus opinions". Yo te pongo el artículo y las fuentes. Tú pones tu opinión...


----------



## Cabrejas (6 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Esto es lo que se llama "facts versus opinions". Yo te pongo el artículo y las fuentes. Tú pones tu opinión...



Lo que dice el artículo es correctisimo, el modo en el que lo enfoca es horroroso. 

Básicamente en lugar de seguir el ciclo normal del cuerpo, como y mi cuerpo almacena esa energía en diferentes partes del cuerpo y lo que sobra lo convierte en grasa, y después haciendo ejercicio quemas esa grasa que sobre.

El articulo quiere que te saltes este flujo de alguna forma para que baje insulina, no se siga el flujo normal, no se almacene esa energía sobrante... un completo despropósito. 

Espero que nadie que siga estos métodos le dé por hacer ejercicio regularmente para competir (aunque sea a nivel aficionado) porque el rendimiento va a ser penoso y vas a poner en peligro tu cuerpo.

Que cada uno decida que método quiere seguir. Prefiero comer de todo, sin límites simplemente con cierta lógica, hacer ejercicio a menudo y estar muy bien físicamente. Como dije, la flexibilidad en tus hábitos va a ser clave.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Verita Serum (6 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Correcto esto.
> 
> Y confirmo que si las patatas van fritas y luego al horno cumplen la misma funcion (comprobado con cgm y con tiras de medicion de cetosis)
> 
> ...



¿Fritas y luego al horno o fritas y a la nevera? Pregunto por si es una errata.


----------



## Cadernera (6 Jul 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Lo que dice el artículo es correctisimo, el modo en el que lo enfoca es horroroso.
> 
> Básicamente en lugar de seguir el ciclo normal del cuerpo, como y mi cuerpo almacena esa energía en diferentes partes del cuerpo y lo que sobra lo convierte en grasa, y después haciendo ejercicio quemas esa grasa que sobre.
> 
> ...



¿Qué te hace concluir que no se puede hacer ejercicio si estás en ayunas y/o quemando grasa? ¿Lo has probado? ¿O estamos hablando de competir? Y, ¿es acaso sano competir?

Cabrejas, somos ex-gordos que hemos visto una clara mejora en nuestras vidas gracias a, tan solo, decidir que minimizamos la ingesta de carbohidratos. Y lo mejor es que funciona y tiene una base sòlida a nivel médico. Si quieres seguir comiendo 5 o 6 veces al día, hazlo. Nosotros también lo hemos hecho, junto a deporte, y el resultado ha sido años de lorza, dietas rebote y frustración.

Toma tus decisiones y comparte tus experiencias, estaremos encantados de leerte, pero por favor lee un poco más de este hilo antes de opinar, es un campo sumamente interesante.


----------



## nief (6 Jul 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Fritas y luego al horno o fritas y a la nevera? Pregunto por si es una errata.



Yo fritas y al horno lo probe con el cgm y no dio pico de glucosa en sangre

Cocidas y enfriadas, ensaladilla, subida suave de glucosa

Tortilla de patata, galletas ... pico brutal inmediato



Insisto en q compreis un cgm y lo useis 15 dias

Aprendes lo que necesitas para siempre y lo ves tu mismo

Ni dietas ni ostias. Te convences con los datos


Ejemplo

Estres ? Mantiene azucar alto
No dormir? Lo mantiene alto
Ir a correr? Pico suave 2 min y luego estable resto del dia

Comer patatas su e mucho pero un paseo neutraliza la subida de inmediato


----------



## nief (6 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace concluir que no se puede hacer ejercicio si estás en ayunas y/o quemando grasa? ¿Lo has probado? ¿O estamos hablando de competir? Y, ¿es acaso sano competir?
> 
> Cabrejas, somos ex-gordos que hemos visto una clara mejora en nuestras vidas gracias a, tan solo, decidir que minimizamos la ingesta de carbohidratos. Y lo mejor es que funciona y tiene una base sòlida a nivel médico. Si quieres seguir comiendo 5 o 6 veces al día, hazlo. Nosotros también lo hemos hecho, junto a deporte, y el resultado ha sido años de lorza, dietas rebote y frustración.
> 
> Toma tus decisiones y comparte tus experiencias, estaremos encantados de leerte, pero por favor lee un poco más de este hilo antes de opinar, es un campo sumamente interesante.



No todos somos exgordos

Pero si ex resistentes a la insulina seguro

Es como comentas

Las hormonas condicionan el comportamiento. Si la i sulina dice q engordas


Te reto a que vayas a correr mas y comas menos. Es imposible

Mientras q en ausencia de insulina se puede hacer ejercicio en ayunas y no tener hambre. Y ademas sentirte bien y no una mierda

Saludos


----------



## Verita Serum (6 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Yo fritas y al horno lo probe con el cgm y no dio pico de glucosa en sangre
> 
> Cocidas y enfriadas, ensaladilla, subida suave de glucosa
> 
> ...



Muy interesante lo del cgm. ¿Alguna recomendación? Lo del horno lo encuentro sorprendente porque se supone que es enfriando como se forma el famoso almidón resistente. Hornearlo debería de ser lo contrario, ¿no?


----------



## nief (6 Jul 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Muy interesante lo del cgm. ¿Alguna recomendación? Lo del horno lo encuentro sorprendente porque se supone que es enfriando como se forma el famoso almidón resistente. Hornearlo debería de ser lo contrario, ¿no?



Mira mis post antiguos en este hilo

Yo compre el de libre. 58e. 

Es algo que me sorprendio enormemente


----------



## Direct (9 Jul 2022)

Como veis estos resultados de la analítica de sangre de mi amigo?

El se cuida poco.

3 o 4 días a la semana come bastante mal... Helados. Monster. Coca-Cola. Alcohol. Burguer King telepizza. Etc...

El resto de días pues tampoco mejora mucho pero tira mucho de congelados al horno. Solo se salva la comida que hace currando en el típico bar Paco que sirven comida normal... En plan...

Ensalda de atun y de segundo pues merluza o carne etc...


----------



## nief (9 Jul 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Como veis estos resultados de la analítica de sangre de mi amigo?
> 
> El se cuida poco.
> 
> ...



hola,

Pues ni tan mal a primera vista no?

Lo que pasa es que con estos valores:

CT=152
LDL=89
HDL=38
TRIGLICERIDOS=124

Que no parecen tan malos. Si nos vamos a los cocientes:

CT/HDL = 4
TRIGLICERIDOS/HDL=3.2 (Esto deberia estar por debajo de 2 ) 

Pues no sale muy bien parado "cardiovacularmente". Tiene un hdl muy muy bajo.

Por lo demas ahi yo echo en falta una hemoglobina glicosada y una vitamina D.

El señor tiene barriga?

Ni tan mal, pues el resto esta en rango y bien, en mi opinion, y comiendo como come no es tan raro.

saludos


----------



## Direct (9 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> hola,
> 
> Pues ni tan mal a primera vista no?
> 
> ...



No
No tiene barriga.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Jul 2022)

PASTA Y PIZZA PARA LA ETETERNIDAD


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buen feedback, gracias  seguiré viendo cómo evoluciona mi cuerpo. Mi problema es que veo difícil, al menos por ahora, cambiar de hábitos. Llego a todas las comidas con hambre, si bien es cierto que he logrado superar la ansiedad (al mes de empezar ya lo supere). Las mañanas pasan volando, pero cuando llegan las 13h o las 20h el reloj biológico me pide una sentada. No paso ansiedad pero siempre tengo hambre suficiente para ponerme a ello. Así que será cosa de coger costumbres, 39 años haciéndolo de una manera son muchos.
> P.D. A ver con tu analítica, me interesa mucho el tema de relaciones entre triglicéridos y los distintos tipos de colesterol



Estoy un poco despistado del hilo, pero date mas tiempo.

Los ultimos cambios son muy lentos pero inexorables.

El tema de cierta sensacion de hambre es esa rebanada de pan, que por muy integral que sea le recuerda a tu cerebro que te pida carbos procedentes de harinas.

Yo pase de 102 a 85 (mido 1,86), y en mi caso fue alreves meti un bocata a la semana para frenar que me empece a ver mas delgado de la cuenta.

Pasado el tiempo me quite el bocata (me puedo tomar uno de uvas a peras) y sin darme cuenta al año o asi, empece a saltarme tambien la comida. Me la sudaba comer y con mucha actividad fisica en el curro ni me despeinaba.

Ahora como la mayoria de veces una comida al dia, raro dos, y los findes dos o rara vez tres.

Fruta sin miedo que ya has perdido el peso. Arroz y patatas un dia sin problema. Y apuntate a hacerte algo de reposteria paleo, a base de fruta cacao y huevos, y un poco de miel.

Todo esto ultimo ya ni me mueve el peso y eso que tambien hay un dia de cerveza. Los findes mas vino, verdejo, Albariño y a veces con sifon.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Ahhhh
> 
> 
> Sindrome metabolico probablemente
> ...



Solo como comentario mi plato (doble) de paella nunca falto un dia a la semana, ni cuando empece perdiendo peso como un cabron.

Patatas si las aparte un poco pero ahora como bastantes, un par de dias, no noto nada.

Fruta tambien comia una pieza al dia, ahora no me apetece y como poca.

La cosa cambia cuando recuperas la resistencia a la insulina.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace concluir que no se puede hacer ejercicio si estás en ayunas y/o quemando grasa? ¿Lo has probado? ¿O estamos hablando de competir? Y, ¿es acaso sano competir?
> 
> Cabrejas, somos ex-gordos que hemos visto una clara mejora en nuestras vidas gracias a, tan solo, decidir que minimizamos la ingesta de carbohidratos. Y lo mejor es que funciona y tiene una base sòlida a nivel médico. Si quieres seguir comiendo 5 o 6 veces al día, hazlo. Nosotros también lo hemos hecho, junto a deporte, y el resultado ha sido años de lorza, dietas rebote y frustración.
> 
> Toma tus decisiones y comparte tus experiencias, estaremos encantados de leerte, pero por favor lee un poco más de este hilo antes de opinar, es un campo sumamente interesante.





Se puede hacer perfectamente ejercicio en ayunas (yo lo hago ahora) lo que no puedes hacer es un ejercicio a intensidades tan altas como para competición porque cuánta más intensidad más en juego entrará la glucosa.

Yo que he competido se perfectamente la diferencia entre ir hasta arriba de glucógeno y no ir, ahora no me importa porque hago deporte por hobby pero no hago los levantamientos de antes ni de lejos, he perdido un 20% de mi fuerza anterior.

Donde más se nota es en los deportes de fuerza como halterofilia o powerlifting, también sprints... donde necesitas ese empujón final para terminar el levantamiento que solo te da la glucosa, en los deportes de resistencia se nota menos.

El que te diga lo contrario (que no se nota nada) te está engañando o se está engañando a si mismo. Obviamente a mi me da ahora igual levantar más o menos y a ti si no compites en nada también te debería de dar igual. Lo importante es la salud y en eso limitando el azúcar pues se gana una barbaridad. Y a mi como lo que me interesa ahora es la salud pues levantar menos porque limito los carbohidratos no me importa en absoluto. Si, levanto menos pero en los demás aspectos estoy hecho un toro, sin enfermedades y sin problemas de salud.

Es mi opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Lector21 (11 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Se puede hacer perfectamente ejercicio en ayunas (yo lo hago ahora) lo que no puedes hacer es un ejercicio a intensidades tan altas como para competición porque cuánta más intensidad más en juego entrará la glucosa.
> 
> Yo que he competido se perfectamente la diferencia entre ir hasta arriba de glucógeno y no ir, ahora no me importa porque hago deporte por hobby pero no hago los levantamientos de antes ni de lejos, he perdido un 20% de mi fuerza anterior.
> 
> ...



La diferencia que yo he notado en el ejercicio de fuerza es que como dices, con el azúcar ( por ejemplo una cocacola, azúcar y cafeína) puedo hacer entre un 20 y un 30% más de repeticiones, se nota mucho.


----------



## Direct (11 Jul 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> La diferencia que yo he notado en el ejercicio de fuerza es que como dices, con el azúcar ( por ejemplo una cocacola, azúcar y cafeína) puedo hacer entre un 20 y un 30% más de repeticiones, se nota mucho.



Yo entreno casi siempre en ayunas.

Se nota la bajada de rendimiento.

Los sábados algunas veces 1h antes me como un platano y algún dàtil y luego entreno y vaya si se nota...

Entreno en casa y solo. Sin preocupaciones y no me importa hacer menos peso pero hay días que digo..

Hoy me apetece darle muy duro entonces hago la del platano. XD

En enero estaba en 110 y ahora en 96.

Llevo 2 meses haciendo solo 1 comida al día. Entreno prácticamente todos los días rutina weider. A mi rollo sin prisas pero sin pausas.

Salgo andar 2h al día. Voy a la playa a nadar. Voy andando o en bici el curro.

Mi comida unica suele ser sobre las 16:00 y entreno a las 7 de la mañana.

Como de todo

Carne pescado huevos verduras frutas quesos

No como nada de harinas. Ni nada que vaya empaquetado. Etc...

Y como todos tengo mis días trampa que son las comidas con amigos que simlplememte dejas de dar la brasa y te comportas como uno mas... Si toca pizzas pues pizza. No problem


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jul 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> La diferencia que yo he notado en el ejercicio de fuerza es que como dices, con el azúcar ( por ejemplo una cocacola, azúcar y cafeína) puedo hacer entre un 20 y un 30% más de repeticiones, se nota mucho.




Pues cuando haces RM la diferencia es aún más brutal, créeme.

Con el tiempo me he ido acostumbrando y mejorando más los puntos del levantamiento donde más glucosa necesitas para levantar más pero por mucho que hagas no te acercas más a tus marcas de antes que eso, un 20% menos.

Como digo no me preocupa en absoluto ahora ya que mi objetivo es la salud y en eso por suerte ando ahora mismo sobrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Murray's (11 Jul 2022)

Por experiencia los refrescos azucarados y, las pizzas lo que más engorda.


----------



## Direct (12 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por experiencia los refrescos azucarados y, las pizzas lo que más engorda.



Y la birra xD


----------



## Verita Serum (12 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Mira mis post antiguos en este hilo
> 
> Yo compre el de libre. 58e.
> 
> Es algo que me sorprendio enormemente



Muy interesante, lo que pasa es que según el blog recomendado por @Smiling Jack hace bastante tiempo (¡página 1 de este hilo, segundo mensaje!) en realidad lo importante sería la insulina y no la glucosa. Imagino que no habrá manera de medir la insulina en tiempo real...


----------



## nief (12 Jul 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Muy interesante, lo que pasa es que según el blog recomendado por @Smiling Jack hace bastante tiempo (¡página 1 de este hilo, segundo mensaje!) en realidad lo importante sería la insulina y no la glucosa. Imagino que no habrá manera de medir la insulina en tiempo real...



Por supuesto, pero asume que cada pico de glucosa al comer -> pico de insulina que le sigue.

El chisme sirve para ver que cosas hacen que tu glucosa suba, cuanto sube y cuanto tiempo sube. Vamos para verlo y aprender


----------



## sikBCN (14 Jul 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> El azúcar no te lo quites, shur, que es el alimento del cerebro y éste consume una cantidad de energía muy grande respecto a otras funciones, elementales.



Eso es una Gilipollez,un mito, no necesitas azúcar adicional, en los alimentos ya está la glucosa que nuestro cerebro necesita.


----------



## nief (14 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Eso es una Gilipollez,un mito, no necesitas azúcar adicional, en los alimentos ya está la glucosa que nuestro cerebro necesita.



Y solo necesita un poco que si no se lo das lo fabrica.

con lo que no necesita ninguno


----------



## Verita Serum (14 Jul 2022)

Pregunta: estoy leyendo DESDE EL PRINCIPIO el magnohilo... ¿es razonable hacer preguntas y citar posts del 2017?


----------



## nief (14 Jul 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Pregunta: estoy leyendo DESDE EL PRINCIPIO el magnohilo... ¿es razonable hacer preguntas y citar posts del 2017?



No se corte usted. 

Aunque hay mucho material mas adelante creo


----------



## pocmoko (15 Jul 2022)

Nunca lo había oído, no conocía el producto. 
Por lo que veo, no aporta ningún nutriente! Densidad nutricional = zero ¿para qué comerlo, para qué comprarlo? Peor que un buñuelo. 
Supongo que sea un hiper procesado, yo no gastaría en ello.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Eso es una Gilipollez,un mito, no necesitas azúcar adicional, en los alimentos ya está la glucosa que nuestro cerebro necesita.



Es que la gente es imbecil, si el cerebro necesitase glucosa a rabiar, entonces los que están todo el día comiendo productos azucarados tendrían un CI gigantesco, y lo único que le suben son las lorzas.

De hecho a más materia grasa abdominal menos materia gris, ya lo indican varios estudios.

Pero bueno, los comecampurrianas son así.


----------



## nief (15 Jul 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Nunca lo había oído, no conocía el producto.
> Por lo que veo, no aporta ningún nutriente! Densidad nutricional = zero ¿para qué comerlo, para qué comprarlo? Peor que un buñuelo.
> Supongo que sea un hiper procesado, yo no gastaría en ello.




Yo no lo hubiese dicho mejor


----------



## nief (15 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Es que la gente es imbecil, si el cerebro necesitase glucosa a rabiar, entonces los que están todo el día comiendo productos azucarados tendrían un CI gigantesco, y lo único que le suben son las lorzas.
> 
> De hecho a más materia grasa abdominal menos materia gris, ya lo indican varios estudios.
> 
> Pero bueno, los comecampurrianas son así.




A ver es lo que tiene repetir mantras sin pensar

Y cuando ayunas? Que estas mas espabilado?

96h sin comer y no paso nada

2 años sin comer hidratos y no he estado mas espabilado en mi vida


Sin comentaruos


----------



## MPogany (15 Jul 2022)

Ojo, a mi marido le dió diarrea inmediata...yo paso de probar eso con la textura tan rara que tiene, el día que quiera algo tipo spaghetti me los hago de calabacín


----------



## MPogany (15 Jul 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Nunca lo había oído, no conocía el producto.
> Por lo que veo, no aporta ningún nutriente! Densidad nutricional = zero ¿para qué comerlo, para qué comprarlo? Peor que un buñuelo.
> Supongo que sea un hiper procesado, yo no gastaría en ello.



Si no me equivoco eso lo empezaron a tomar las asiaticas para adelgazar...a mi me parece una tontería intentar adelgazar tomando una cosa que no la vas ni a digerir


----------



## pocmoko (15 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> a más materia grasa abdominal menos materia gris, ya lo indican varios estudios



Te agradecería enlace si puedes, en algún momento, aunque sea a noticia de prensa, relacionada con esto que comentas, me resulta nuevo <y tiene su guasa


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jul 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Te agradecería enlace si puedes, en algún momento, aunque sea a noticia de prensa, relacionada con esto que comentas, me resulta nuevo QUOTE]Algunos tipos de grasa corporal disminuyen la cantidad de materia gris del cerebro. - Medicina Básica


----------



## derepen (15 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Mira mis post antiguos en este hilo
> 
> *Yo compre el de libre. 58e.*
> 
> Es algo que me sorprendio enormemente



¿Qué es eso? 

LLevo un tiempo buscando un medidor de glucosa, ¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## derepen (15 Jul 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Hace un par de años seguro me hubiese preocupado viendo el colesterol por encima de 200 tal como se indica en los valores recomendados de la analítica. Y ahora...
> 
> Veo que tú tampoco lo estás
> 
> ...



Es interesante esto:



Los cardiólogos parecen la secta del colesterol, hay 800 mil sustancias en el cuerpo... pues ellos solo miran una, si sale en el rango que han decidido que tiene que salir te dicen que "no hay ningún problema". Es absurdo.


----------



## piru (15 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Es que la gente es imbecil, si el cerebro necesitase glucosa a rabiar, entonces los que están todo el día comiendo productos azucarados tendrían un CI gigantesco, y lo único que le suben son las lorzas.
> 
> De hecho a más materia grasa abdominal menos materia gris, ya lo indican varios estudios.
> 
> Pero bueno, los comecampurrianas son así.



Y tb menos testosterona.


"La grasa abdominal, mi amigo, es un eliminador de testosterona. Y secretamente está convirtiéndote en una mujer."
¿Testosterona o estrógeno? | Esquire

*"en la grasa hay una enzima que transforma la testosterona en estradiol*."





Revista Esquire | Esquire México, Editorial Televisa


Esquire México es el sitio web de la Revista Esquire donde encontrarás información de cultura, entrevistas, películas, series, deportes y todo sobre el hombre actual y su estilo de vida.




www.esquirelat.com





Ya lo dice el refranero: Un hombre es hombre hasta que deja de verse el pito


----------



## sikBCN (15 Jul 2022)

chavalotes. alguna forma de sustituir el fideo caballin de pasta para las sopas por otra cosa mas saludable?, pero sin arruinarnos en el intento.

gracias!!!


----------



## pocmoko (15 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> chavalotes. alguna forma de sustituir el fideo caballin de pasta para las sopas por otra cosa mas saludable?, pero sin arruinarnos en el intento.
> 
> gracias!!!



¿Fideos de calabacin? Con un rallador, aunque normalmente lo que se hace es "espaguetis", no salen tan tan finos como el fideo


----------



## sikBCN (15 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> A ver es lo que tiene repetir mantras sin pensar
> 
> Y cuando ayunas? Que estas mas espabilado?
> 
> ...



hoy mismo hice ayuno, solo un pequeño cafe con leche por la mañana, de esos de bar, de vaso pequeño, y al estar ocupado paqui palla, me dieron las 2.30pm y no tenia nada de hambre... al final comi porque era la hora, pero mi cuerpo aun no me pedia nada de comida.

Moraleja, comemos por costumbres y muchas veces comemos con "hambre emocional", en realidad no tenemos hambre sino aburrimiento o "rutina".

saludos


----------



## sikBCN (15 Jul 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> ¿Fideos de calabacin? Con un rallador, aunque normalmente lo que se hace es "espaguetis", no salen tan tan finos como el fideo



insinuas que puedo ir a la fruteria pillar unos calabacines y rallarlos finos y pa dentro?

saludos


----------



## pocmoko (15 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> insinuas que puedo ir a la fruteria pillar unos calabacines y rallarlos finos y pa dentro?
> saludos



yo probé en una ocasión como sustituto de pasta, un plato de pasta de calabacin, con su salsa.Mas que hervir es hacerlos un poco a la sarten, se hacen en seguida, cortados tan finos.No me pareció mal invento, pero en sopa o caldo , no lo intenté nunca

la idea la vi por ahi, como esas cosas de hacer la basse de la pizza con coliflor, cocina de sustitución de harinas.
Ahora ya no me hace falta, me decanto por la versión carnivora, priorizar carne o pescado y grasas


----------



## Panko21 (16 Jul 2022)

Voy a romper una lanza a favor del que dice lo del ejercicio físico y que no se puede estar obeso (quitando a los luchadores de sumo). 

Y es que en este caso pasa lo mismo que con la alimentación, mucho mito y poca ciencia. En este hilo se habla de, sobre todo, evitar refinados como harinas, azúcar, cerveza, tengo un compañero del equipo q le han quitado eso por alergias y con 50 años ha bajado de 85 a 72 para 1.82 (parte grasa y una buena parte de masa muscular). 
Y es aquí donde entra la parte de ejercicio físico, que no actividad o deporte. Y lo primero que suele suceder es que la gente no conoce los principios básicos (ciencia) de adaptación y de progresión o sobrecarga. 

Cuánta gente conocéis que se pega la paliza un día a la semana, o que va a pilates o que lleva con la misma tabla sin variar ejercicios y pesos 6 meses. 
Cuánta gente sale a pasear y hace siempre lo mismo, el primer mes de puta madre pierden 4 kilos y luego ya nada, pero no andan más distancia, o más cuestas o más rápido. Tengo algún compañero que solo sabe correr y si no lo hace de 45-60 minutos no sale, no ha sprints, cambios de intensidad. Etc... 

AL igual que aquí hablamos muchas veces de comer bien, cuando se tiene hambre y de alimentos densos nutricionalmente. El ejercicio bien hecho sería lo mismo, huir de procesados (zumba, pilates, pesitas) y buscar ejercicios metabólicamente densos a los que tu cuerpo tengan q adaptarse.


----------



## nief (16 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor del que dice lo del ejercicio físico y que no se puede estar obeso (quitando a los luchadores de sumo).
> 
> Y es que en este caso pasa lo mismo que con la alimentación, mucho mito y poca ciencia. En este hilo se habla de, sobre todo, evitar refinados como harinas, azúcar, cerveza, tengo un compañero del equipo q le han quitado eso por alergias y con 50 años ha bajado de 85 a 72 para 1.82 (parte grasa y una buena parte de masa muscular).
> Y es aquí donde entra la parte de ejercicio físico, que no actividad o deporte. Y lo primero que suele suceder es que la gente no conoce los principios básicos (ciencia) de adaptación y de progresión o sobrecarga.
> ...



Totalmenete 

A medida q estas mejor haces mas y tienes ganas de hacer mas


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> A ver es lo que tiene repetir mantras sin pensar
> 
> Y cuando ayunas? Que estas mas espabilado?
> 
> ...



Esta semana en el curro me ha tocado ir a una vivienda 4 piso sin ascensor. Un monton de material pequeño que tienes que subir poco a poco.

Subi con el oficial y la herramienta "minima" y le dije que se pusiese al tajo que yo iria subiendo.

Unas 6 o 7 subidas (sin prisa), para que no le fuese faltando el material, el dia que estabamos a 39 grados y la humedad paco del levante.

Eso con un cafe americano en el cuerpo sin comer nada desde las 10 de la noche anterior.

Al medio dia descanso y va otro cafe y un agua con gas.

Pues si esa tarde note un poco mas de hambre de lo habitual pero nada del otro mundo. 

A las 9 llegue a casa y cene un poco mas eh ya. Eso si bebi agua como un cabron me beberia dos litros pre post cena.

Para el 99% de la poblacion esto es ciencia ficcion.


----------



## Gainer (17 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Esta semana en el curro me ha tocado ir a una vivienda 4 piso sin ascensor. Un monton de material pequeño que tienes que subir poco a poco.
> 
> Subi con el oficial y la herramienta "minima" y le dije que se pusiese al tajo que yo iria subiendo.
> 
> ...



yo viví 2 años en un séptimo sin ascensor y subía con la compra y con packs de agua mineral, todos los días y no me hacía falta publicarlo en un foro para chulearme. Subía sin problemas. Además lo hacía estando gordo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> yo viví 2 años en un séptimo sin ascensor y subía con la compra y con packs de agua mineral, todos los días y no me hacía falta publicarlo en un foro para chulearme. Subía sin problemas. Además lo hacía estando gordo.



No onvre no se sienta aludido.

La gracia es hacerlo seis o siete veces en un dia en ayunas, y en el periodo de 10 horas de trabajo., quitando la hora de descanso que bebo agua  

Es que de eso va el hilo no es por chuleo. 

Si fuese asi, es un hilo lleno de chuletas, unos pierden 20 ks otros 15, poniendose hasta las cejas de grasa, otros ayunan 16 otros 96 horas, etc.

Nosesimentiende.


----------



## Gainer (17 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No onvre no se sienta aludido.
> 
> La gracia es hacerlo seis o siete veces en un dia en ayunas, y en el periodo de 10 horas de trabajo., quitando la hora de descanso que bebo agua
> 
> ...



Pues a veces subiría en ayunas, otras recién comido, otras con una resaca del copón y otras después de haber hecho deporte, y había días q tenía que bajar y subir muchas veces... En fin, que te crees lo mejor del mundo y estás encantado de haberte conocido, pero lo q tu haces lo hacemos y hemos hecho muchos sin ser lo narcisistas q eres tú.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues a veces subiría en ayunas, otras recién comido, otras con una resaca del copón y otras después de haber hecho deporte, y había días q tenía que bajar y subir muchas veces... En fin, que te crees lo mejor del mundo y estás encantado de haberte conocido, pero lo q tu haces lo hacemos y hemos hecho muchos sin ser lo narcisistas q eres tú.



Subiendo solo una vez y con menos de 30 cm arrastrando por la escalera, no llegas a burbujo medio. Ah y 100k en la cuenta y minimo 140 iq.

Pd. Los complejos de personalidad a guarderia.


----------



## cholesfer (17 Jul 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Pues a veces subiría en ayunas, otras recién comido, otras con una resaca del copón y otras después de haber hecho deporte, y había días q tenía que bajar y subir muchas veces... En fin, que te crees lo mejor del mundo y estás encantado de haberte conocido, pero lo q tu haces lo hacemos y hemos hecho muchos sin ser lo narcisistas q eres tú.



Pero el no está gordaco de las harinas.


----------



## Gainer (17 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Subiendo solo una vez y con menos de 30 cm arrastrando por la escalera, no llegas a burbujo medio. Ah y 100k en la cuenta y minimo 140 iq.
> 
> Pd. Los complejos de personalidad a guarderia.



Los complejos? te he contestado xq es ridículo leerte la chulería con la que escribes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Jul 2022)

Gainer dijo:


> Los complejos? te he contestado xq es ridículo leerte la chulería con la que escribes.



Ya hablando en serio.

Lo que a ti te parece chuleria es simple y llanamente una pequeña muestra de que alimentarse de esta manera es perfectamente funcional y te da un plus de energia.

Lo que es una chuleria inaguantable es tener que escuchar a los endocrinos, que un diabetico tipo I tiene que meter un 60% de carbos en la dieta.

Lo que es una chuleria casi delictiva es engañar a millones de obesos con cinco comidas al dia, todas con "algo" de pan, alguna galletita, hipocaloricas, matandolos de hambre y haciendo imposible que superen su resistencia a la insulina.

Lo que es una chuleria inaguantable es que bajen los niveles de colesterol "sanos" por debajo de 200 para hincharse a vender pastillas con efectos chungos a largo plazo. Y de postre les quiten todo tipo de grasa de la dieta.

Todo eso si son chulerias, lo que aqui se lee es otra version de la pelicula que mejora la salud, el tono fisico y mental y erradicaria de raiz la obesidad, que es una autentica plaga.

Como se suele decir en esta santa casa "al foro se viene llorado de casa".


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (18 Jul 2022)

Hace un par de semanas volví a la keto estricta tipo Cole Richardson/Snake Diet (80/15/5%) y la verdad es que es una maravilla para recomposición corporal.

No obstante y para cuadrar macros, estoy buscando una mantequilla de buena calidad, *salada*, con sal rosa u otra sal de calidad. ¿Por casualidad alguien conoce alguna marca? yo no veo ninguna así en los CC tipicos (Carrefour, Mercadona, ALDI, etc.)

IX.


----------



## V. Crawley (18 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio.
> 
> Lo que a ti te parece chuleria es simple y llanamente una pequeña muestra de que alimentarse de esta manera es perfectamente funcional y te da un plus de energia.
> 
> ...



O que en los hospitales para enfermos de cáncer les estén dando azúcares todo el rato, cuando los tumores se alimentan de azúcar. Como dice Dodo, vivimos en un sistema satánico atroz. Todo es al revés de lo que tendría que ser.


----------



## vienedelejos (18 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> chavalotes. alguna forma de sustituir el fideo caballin de pasta para las sopas por otra cosa mas saludable?, pero sin arruinarnos en el intento.
> 
> gracias!!!



Huevo duro rallado.


----------



## El buho pensante (18 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio.
> 
> Lo que a ti te parece chuleria es simple y llanamente una pequeña muestra de que alimentarse de esta manera es perfectamente funcional y te da un plus de energia.
> 
> ...



Una cosa no quita la otra... Te respondo yo porque hace tiempo lo quise comentar

En mi caso, llevo siguiendo los preceptos de este hilo ya unos ¿8? años, practicamente paleo sin harinas ni azucares, pero de haberos leido en otros temas antes, seguramente nunca hubiera seguido este estilo de vida; es lo que conseguis con vuestro enorme narcisismo que os pierde a unos cuantos de este hilo....

Incluyo a @Malditos Bastardos , @Rauxa , @zapatitos, gente mítica en este hilo y que en su dia aporto autenticas joyas

Y tristemente mucha gente no seguira paleo por eso mismo, porque esa actitud de soberbia por la vida causa rechazo

Pd: Aun y todo, gracias por cambiarme la vida (a mucho mejor)


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> O que en los hospitales para enfermos de cáncer les estén dando azúcares todo el rato, cuando los tumores se alimentan de azúcar. Como dice Dodo, vivimos en un sistema satánico atroz. Todo es al revés de lo que tendría que ser.



A mi familiar que debuto con 14 años...

Entro con cetoacidosis y un par de dias de UCI con dosis altas de insulina. Luego a planta y el primer dia le sueltan un bocata.


----------



## Karlos Smith (18 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra... Te respondo yo porque hace tiempo lo quise comentar
> 
> En mi caso, llevo siguiendo los preceptos de este hilo ya unos ¿8? años, practicamente paleo sin harinas ni azucares, pero de haberos leido en otros temas antes, seguramente nunca hubiera seguido este estilo de vida; es lo que conseguis con vuestro enorme narcisismo que os pierde a unos cuantos de este hilo....
> 
> ...



Pues siento disentir, pero la "ciencia medica" lleva muchisimos años dando consejos medicos sobre nutricion que han llevado al desastre a mucha gente.

Al mismo tiempo haciendo un vergonzoso negocio con medicacion que seria innecesaria cambiando cuatro paradigmas. PERO NO LES DA LA GANA, JUEGAN CON LA VIDA DE LA GENTE.

Cuando empece con la paleo, llevaba dos años pasando por urologos, traumatologos, alergologos y cada vez peor. ME TUVE QUE BUSCAR LA VIDA.

En los años que lleva el hilo han entrado desde "medicos", "nutricionistas" y todo tipo de individuos dudosos intentando desprestigiar lo que aqui se trasmite.

Se han vertido mil mentiras:
- Que no comer harinas era malo para la salud.
- Que nos faltaria energia.
- Que ibamos a morir con problemas cardiacos.
- Que nos iba a matar el colesterol.
- Que los ayunos nos iban a provocar hipoglucemias.
- QUE ESTA DIETA PROVOCABA DIABETES (tocate los cojones).


Pues yo voy a hablar sin tapujos y sin ninguna verguenza de mi experiencia de como me va con mi dieta, con mis ayunos y semiayunos y mis glicosiladas.

Y aprovecho para CAGARME EN SUS MUERTOS, los de todos esos desinformadores que extienden la obesidad y las enfermedades metabolicas por el puto negocio de los de siempre.

El que no le guste el tono ajo y agua, pero aqui hemos tenido que tratar con mucha gentuza.

Pd. Que no se donde cojones esta el narcisismo en decir que me pego 20 horas sin comer y currando duro si es la pura realidad.


----------



## sikBCN (19 Jul 2022)

Desayunar en general es innecesario a no ser que justamente tengas que hacer un gran ejercicio físico, se puede estar perfectamente hasta las 2-3pm sin provar bocado, el tema es que a la industria alimentaria le interésa que te atiborres a cereales, galletas y demás mierda innecesaria, sí has cenao bien, es una chorrada salir de la cama y comer como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## Panko21 (19 Jul 2022)

Ejemplosnde menú?


Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas volví a la keto estricta tipo Cole Richardson/Snake Diet (80/15/5%) y la verdad es que es una maravilla para recomposición corporal.
> 
> No obstante y para cuadrar macros, estoy buscando una mantequilla de buena calidad, *salada*, con sal rosa u otra sal de calidad. ¿Por casualidad alguien conoce alguna marca? yo no veo ninguna así en los CC tipicos (Carrefour, Mercadona, ALDI, etc.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Verita Serum (19 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues siento disentir, pero la "ciencia medica" lleva muchisimos años dando consejos medicos sobre nutricion que han llevado al desastre a mucha gente.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo haciendo un vergonzoso negocio con medicacion que seria innecesaria cambiando cuatro paradigmas. PERO NO LES DA LA GANA, JUEGAN CON LA VIDA DE LA GENTE.
> 
> ...



A mí me encanta el tono.


----------



## csan (19 Jul 2022)

Buenas,
Sigo desde hace algunos años una dieta cetogénica bastante estricta. La verdad es que me sienta de maravilla y como siempre me ha encantado la grasa, no he sentido la necesidad de carbohidratos. 
Pero tengo una duda. Hace un par de semanas cogí un trancazo de los que te dejan doblado. Total, que si normalmente sólo como una vez al día. Al estar malo durante esos días lo último en lo que pensaba era en comer. Al final me tiré 6 días sin comer hasta que recuperé el apetito.
La cosa es desde entonces tengo la saliva con un fuerte sabor dulzón.
Tras leer, parece que la cetosis, puede causar ese dulzor en la boca. ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto? 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## nief (19 Jul 2022)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> Sigo desde hace algunos años una dieta cetogénica bastante estricta. La verdad es que me sienta de maravilla y como siempre me ha encantado la grasa, no he sentido la necesidad de carbohidratos.
> Pero tengo una duda. Hace un par de semanas cogí un trancazo de los que te dejan doblado. Total, que si normalmente sólo como una vez al día. Al estar malo durante esos días lo último en lo que pensaba era en comer. Al final me tiré 6 días sin comer hasta que recuperé el apetito.
> La cosa es desde entonces tengo la saliva con un fuerte sabor dulzón.
> ...




Yo en ayunos largos notaba tambien algo raro en la boca

No sabria decirte. A mi el cuerpo me pedia agua con sal esos dias

En 6 dias de ayuno estabas en cetosis muy profunda


----------



## qbit (19 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra... Te respondo yo porque hace tiempo lo quise comentar
> 
> En mi caso, llevo siguiendo los preceptos de este hilo ya unos ¿8? años, practicamente paleo sin harinas ni azucares, pero de haberos leido en otros temas antes, seguramente nunca hubiera seguido este estilo de vida; es lo que conseguis con vuestro enorme narcisismo que os pierde a unos cuantos de este hilo....
> 
> ...



Leí hace tiempo que vivimos en una época de ñoñería, de no llamar a las cosas por su nombre, de eufemismos (como llamar a un enano persona de estatura alternativa), de hipocresía para no herir sentimientos mientras al mismo tiempo se cometen canalladas continuamente sin lealtad, sin seguir la verdad ni la justicia, sólo con apariencias.

A lo mejor es que estás mal acostumbrado a eso, a la apariencia de la televisión y los políticos siempre fingiendo. La gente real es así: Unos son más narcisistas y otros menos, unos más chulos y otros menos, unos más directos y otros más diplomáticos. El que lee debería tener eso en cuenta y resbalarle, yendo a lo importante, al mensaje, porque como te quedes sólo con las apariencias y la superficie mal asunto.


----------



## El buho pensante (19 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Leí hace tiempo que vivimos en una época de ñoñería, de no llamar a las cosas por su nombre, de eufemismos (como llamar a un enano persona de estatura alternativa), de hipocresía para no herir sentimientos mientras al mismo tiempo se cometen canalladas continuamente sin lealtad, sin seguir la verdad ni la justicia, sólo con apariencias.
> 
> A lo mejor es que estás mal acostumbrado a eso, a la apariencia de la televisión y los políticos siempre fingiendo. La gente real es así: Unos son más narcisistas y otros menos, unos más chulos y otros menos, unos más directos y otros más diplomáticos. El que lee debería tener eso en cuenta y resbalarle, yendo a lo importante, al mensaje, porque como te quedes sólo con las apariencias y la superficie mal asunto.



Generalmente tiendo a evitar a los narcisistas, pueden tener algun golpe de genialidad pero luego patinan a menudo y lo que es peor se enrocan en su error y se jactan de su ignorancia. No suelo perder mucho el tiempo con gente así

Hablo por la experiencia de haberlos leido en otros hilos y caerseme la cara de verguenza

Pd: Ojo, no hablo de educación al hablar, he conocido a unos cuantos foreros que parece que escribian prosa pero en el fondo eran unos autenticos canallas


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jul 2022)

csan dijo:


> Buenas,
> Sigo desde hace algunos años una dieta cetogénica bastante estricta. La verdad es que me sienta de maravilla y como siempre me ha encantado la grasa, no he sentido la necesidad de carbohidratos.
> Pero tengo una duda. Hace un par de semanas cogí un trancazo de los que te dejan doblado. Total, que si normalmente sólo como una vez al día. Al estar malo durante esos días lo último en lo que pensaba era en comer. Al final me tiré 6 días sin comer hasta que recuperé el apetito.
> La cosa es desde entonces tengo la saliva con un fuerte sabor dulzón.
> ...



El exceso de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre se expulsa por el sudor, la orina y el aliento.
Tal vez recuerde de sus primeros compases en cetosis un cambio del olor corporal, o cómo tal vez utilizara tiras reactivas de orina para saber si estaba en cetosis, o tal vez alguien cercano le comentara que la boca "le olía raro, como a fruta" (tiene que ser alguien MUY cercano, normalmente la gente no comenta el olor del aliento de los demás).

Si lleva varios años, su cuerpo estaría ya cetoadaptado y sería en principio capaz de producir la cantidad precisa de cuerpos cetónicos (más o menos), de suerte que esos cambios de olor se habrían mitigado (y los que le rodean se habrían acostumbrado). Pero al pasar a un ayuno casi total y tan prolongado como relata (6 días), probablemente entró en cetosis profunda y una vez más el exceso de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre pasó a ser expulsado por el sudor, la orina y el aliento.

En resumen: ese sabor que nota son cuerpos cetónicos (que son volátiles) siendo eliminados por el aliento.


----------



## csan (20 Jul 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El exceso de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre se expulsa por el sudor, la orina y el aliento.
> Tal vez recuerde de sus primeros compases en cetosis un cambio del olor corporal, o cómo tal vez utilizara tiras reactivas de orina para saber si estaba en cetosis, o tal vez alguien cercano le comentara que la boca "le olía raro, como a fruta" (tiene que ser alguien MUY cercano, normalmente la gente no comenta el olor del aliento de los demás).
> 
> Si lleva varios años, su cuerpo estaría ya cetoadaptado y sería en principio capaz de producir la cantidad precisa de cuerpos cetónicos (más o menos), de suerte que esos cambios de olor se habrían mitigado (y los que le rodean se habrían acostumbrado). Pero al pasar a un ayuno casi total y tan prolongado como relata (6 días), probablemente entró en cetosis profunda y una vez más el exceso de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre pasó a ser expulsado por el sudor, la orina y el aliento.
> ...



Gracias, parece que poco a poco va volviendo la cosa a la normalidad. 
Menos mal, por que teniendo en cuenta que cuando tomo un pimiento ya me sabe muy dulce. Imagínese dos semanas que parecía que tenía un caramelo en la boca. Es verdad que hace unos 6 años hice un ayuno más largo. Y ese sabor dulzón me vino también a partir del día 7 u 8, pero en cuanto rompí el ayuno se fué (claro que entonces todavía tomaba frutas dulces). Como esta vez el ayuno lo he roto a base de carne, huevos y demás. Supongo que me ha costado más salir de cetosis profunda.
Saludos


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Jul 2022)

csan dijo:


> Gracias, parece que poco a poco va volviendo la cosa a la normalidad.
> Menos mal, por que teniendo en cuenta que cuando tomo un pimiento ya me sabe muy dulce. Imagínese dos semanas que parecía que tenía un caramelo en la boca. Es verdad que hace unos 6 años hice un ayuno más largo. Y ese sabor dulzón me vino también a partir del día 7 u 8, pero en cuanto rompí el ayuno se fué (claro que entonces todavía tomaba frutas dulces). Como esta vez el ayuno lo he roto a base de carne, huevos y demás. Supongo que me ha costado más salir de cetosis profunda.
> Saludos



Quitando la molestia del sabor, tampoco es la cosa de preocupar: como le digo, la boca le sabe dulce porque está usted MUY sensibilizado al sabor dulce al haber abandonado los carbohidratos por completo, y porque los cuerpos cetónicos saben (apenas) dulces. No hay ningún carbohidrato implicado en el proceso.


----------



## Gort (20 Jul 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas volví a la keto estricta tipo Cole Richardson/Snake Diet (80/15/5%) y la verdad es que es una maravilla para recomposición corporal.
> 
> No obstante y para cuadrar macros, estoy buscando una mantequilla de buena calidad, *salada*, con sal rosa u otra sal de calidad. ¿Por casualidad alguien conoce alguna marca? yo no veo ninguna así en los CC tipicos (Carrefour, Mercadona, ALDI, etc.)
> 
> IX.



A mí me encanta ésta que venden en Alcampo:

https://www.alcampo.es/compra-onlin...-irlandesa-mantequilla-con-sal-250-g/p/801167


----------



## sada (21 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Desayunar en general es innecesario a no ser que justamente tengas que hacer un gran ejercicio físico, se puede estar perfectamente hasta las 2-3pm sin provar bocado, el tema es que a la industria alimentaria le interésa que te atiborres a cereales, galletas y demás mierda innecesaria, sí has cenao bien, es una chorrada salir de la cama y comer como si no hubiera un mañana.



prefiero pasar sin cenar


----------



## sikBCN (22 Jul 2022)

sada dijo:


> prefiero pasar sin cenar



Si comes tarde o meriendas, cenar es también innecesario.


----------



## Direct (22 Jul 2022)

Una comida al día manda.

Yo suelo hacer una en verano sobre las 16:00

En invierno suelo hacer 2. A las 14:00 y a las 18:00


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Una comida al día manda.
> 
> Yo suelo hacer una en verano sobre las 16:00
> 
> En invierno suelo hacer 2. A las 14:00 y a las 18:00




Yo tambien me he cambiado

Si hago mucha actividad o hay eventos sociales hago 1 y pico algo a otra hora

Ganas en libertad
Ganas tiempo
Preparas la comida mejor y mas sana. Al ser una comida pues puedes dedicarle un poco mas de tiempo y no tiras de oreparados 
Puedes comer, sano, todo lo que quieras. En una sentada es dificil pasarte y se hace muy llevadero
No estas pesado todo el dia y haciendo digestion

Sigo?


----------



## ladrillator salvation (22 Jul 2022)

Buenas a todos. Llevo siguiendo el hilo desde hace tiempo y os pongo por aquí lo que he puesto en otro hilo sobre el colesterol. Agradezco los consejos/experiencias que me pudiérais dar..

----------

Subo el hilo porque me acaba de pasar y consejos burbujarras aparte de los recibidos por el médico son bienvenidos. Los triglicéridos casi triplican el valor alto del rango. Hígado ligeramente graso pero muy poco. No me preocupa mucho por el momento pero siempre he tenido análisis de libro, así que es rara la cosa.

Edad: 35 años.
Peso: 90-91 kilos.
Altura: 178cm.

Estilo de vida: Deporte 5 veces a la semana ya sea gimnasio, tenis, boxeo o volley. Quizá esté un poco pasado de peso según los talibanes del IMC pero tengo armadura y el deporte me evade. Tensión normal tirando a baja. Me faltan las golden cadenas y el bmw.

Alimentación: considero que buena. Apenas como carne roja por el precio de ésta por donde vivo. Unos 10-12 huevos a la semana. Verduras, fruta, legumbres, pollo, pescado como atún, sardinas y salmón ahumado, algo de cerdo a veces... Lo único que no como es el pan (no tengo el hábito), la pasta (no me apasiona) y los dulces porque no me gustan. Hidratos como patatas, arroz del natural (el blanco me sabe a nada) y frutos secos. Aparte de eso, 9 gramos de creatina diaria y batido de proteínas.

Alcohol: 2-3 cervezas a la semana. Un cubata o gin tonic me lo bebo de higos a brevas.

Enfermedades: ninguna que yo sepa.

Historia familiar: complicada. parte de mi familia afectada por colesterol alto, de ahí que no me preocupe demasiado, por lo menos aún, pero estaría mejor no triplicar el máximo del rango.


----------



## piru (22 Jul 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Llevo siguiendo el hilo desde hace tiempo y os pongo por aquí lo que he puesto en otro hilo sobre el colesterol. Agradezco los consejos/experiencias que me pudiérais dar..
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto te mide la cintura?


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> chavalotes. alguna forma de sustituir el fideo caballin de pasta para las sopas por otra cosa mas saludable?, pero sin arruinarnos en el intento.
> 
> gracias!!!




es fideo cabellin, de todas formas eso se lo he escuchado a mi abuelo, usted tiene que tener mas años que un bosque

cómprese un aparato para hacer fideos/espaguettis vegetales ( con calabacín zuchinni estan cojonudos, ademas usted podrá masticarlos con facilidad y sin atragantarse)




por internet los tiene


----------



## sikBCN (22 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> es fideo cabellin, de todas formas eso se lo he escuchado a mi abuelo, usted tiene que tener mas años que un bosque
> 
> cómprese un aparato para hacer fideos/espaguettis vegetales ( con calabacín zuchinni estan cojonudos, ademas usted podrá masticarlos con facilidad y sin atragantarse)
> 
> ...



Lo pone en el envase de plástico, número 2 o caballin, no es la edad es leer 

Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## nief (22 Jul 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Llevo siguiendo el hilo desde hace tiempo y os pongo por aquí lo que he puesto en otro hilo sobre el colesterol. Agradezco los consejos/experiencias que me pudiérais dar..
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




No te sigo, pero:

trigliceridos altos
por tu peso y altura y lo que comentas de higado graso... bien no estas

Como no des mas datos...


----------



## SexyVIcky (23 Jul 2022)

Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Jul 2022)

bueno, la dieta cetogenica a largo plazo es viable o no? un resumen xfa


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En este orden: Almendras, avellanas, pistachos, nueces.
> 
> Los cacahuetes no son frutos secos, son legumbres, sorry.
> 
> ...



Siento referirme a un mensaje tan antiguo, pero creo que puede ser interesante para más gente: ¿por qué almendras, avellanas, pistachos y nueces, en ese orden? ¿El ajioli lo haces con aceite de oliva? ¿El de girasol alto oléico sería aceptable? He tratado de dirimir esta última pregunta buscando por internet sin éxito. Imagino que lo peor sel aceite de girasol es que tiene como 600 veces más omega 6 que 3, pero entiendo que el ratio será muy distinto en el"alto oléico".


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Jul 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Siento referirme a un mensaje tan antiguo, pero creo que puede ser interesante para más gente: ¿por qué almendras, avellanas, pistachos y nueces, en ese orden? ¿El ajioli lo haces con aceite de oliva? ¿El de girasol alto oléico sería aceptable? He tratado de dirimir esta última pregunta buscando por internet sin éxito. Imagino que lo peor sel aceite de girasol es que tiene como 600 veces más omega 6 que 3, pero entiendo que el ratio será muy distinto en el"alto oléico".



No lo sienta, da nostalgia.

Me he tenido que leer el post al qur yo contestaba.

Me preguntaba (entendi) mi preferencia y yo como mas en ese orden. 

Las almendras (tostadas) son una pasada nutricionalmente y su sabor...el ultimo la nuez porque siendo tambien una pasada se consume cruda y cae pesada si te pasas en cantidad.

El aceite del alioli, oliva virgen extra, es el que yo uso.

El de girasol como todos los de semillas se extraen por procesos quimicos eso los saca de la ecuacion de lo que aqui se pretende. Pipas como muchas y no me preocupa tanto el porcentaje de tal o cual, pero si minimizar los quimicos.


----------



## Hemosvenido (25 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> En este orden: Almendras, avellanas, pistachos, nueces.
> 
> Los cacahuetes no son frutos secos, son legumbres, sorry.
> 
> ...



Se que es absurda la pregunta pero, puedes dar la receta de ese alioli definitivo? No lo suelo hacer con aceite de oliva virgen extra porque me quedaba extremadamente fuerte (uso Picual) pero creo que podría acostumbrarme.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jul 2022)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Se que es absurda la pregunta pero, puedes dar la receta de ese alioli definitivo? No lo suelo hacer con aceite de oliva virgen extra porque me quedaba extremadamente fuerte (uso Picual) pero creo que podría acostumbrarme.



Receta de ajioli murciano marchando.

2 huevos, medio limon exprimido (con colador, ojo con las semillas), dos dientes de ajo, pellizco de sal.

Se bate todo bien y se apoya el recipiente en un trapo.

Batidora en una mano y botella de aove en otra. Bates y echas aceite chorro fino hasta que ligue. Si lo ves ya algo duro sueltas botella y bates fuerte.

Puedes añadir un poco mas de aceite para endurecer mas que ya no se corta.


----------



## El buho pensante (25 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
> Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
> Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.



Siento decirte que por mucho ayuno intermitente que sigas tu dieta es pesima


----------



## Hemosvenido (25 Jul 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Receta de ajioli murciano marchando.
> 
> 2 huevos, medio limon exprimido (con colador, ojo con las semillas), dos dientes de ajo, pellizco de sal.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias


----------



## nief (25 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Siento decirte que por mucho ayuno intermitente que sigas tu dieta es pesima



Yo pense lo mismo

Coma useted normal junto al ayuno intermitent

Eso que hace no es ayuno


----------



## Direct (25 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
> Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
> Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.



Lo veo bastante mal todo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (25 Jul 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Lo veo bastante mal todo.



Reconozco que casi no tomo frutas,es un gran error,pero no me gustan.Lo suplo con multivitaminicos.No será lo mismo supongo,algo hará.


----------



## sikBCN (25 Jul 2022)

Aceite de girasol nunca señores, nunca es nunca.


----------



## El buho pensante (25 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Reconozco que casi no tomo frutas,es un gran error,pero no me gustan.Lo suplo con multivitaminicos.No será lo mismo supongo,algo hará.



No se si el problema no es en si la falta de fruta, es la falta de comida a secas. Para comer mejor debería dejarse de tostaditas, sandwiches, proteinas ¿que es eso proteinas de bote a pelo? yogures,... y empezar a incorporar mas variedad de comida normal y sobre todo grasas (si sigue comiendo asi digale adios a su vesicula).

En esa alimentación me falta verdura (no lechuga solo, sino tomate, pepino, pimientos, calabaza, zanahoria, acelgas, espinacas, puerro, brocoli, cebolla...),
frutos secos (almendras, avellanas, nueces...), pescado graso (imagino que solo come el blanco), carne, visceras, huevos, marisco,...

Un saludo


----------



## SexyVIcky (25 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> No se si el problema no es en si la falta de fruta, es la falta de comida a secas. Para comer mejor debería dejarse de tostaditas, sandwiches, proteinas ¿que es eso proteinas de bote a pelo? yogures,... y empezar a incorporar mas variedad de comida normal y sobre todo grasas (si sigue comiendo asi digale adios a su vesicula).
> 
> En esa alimentación me falta verdura (no lechuga solo, sino tomate, pepino, pimientos, calabaza, zanahoria, acelgas, espinacas, puerro, brocoli, cebolla...),
> frutos secos (almendras, avellanas, nueces...), pescado graso (imagino que solo come el blanco), carne, visceras, huevos, marisco,...
> ...



No he nombrado todo lo que incluyo en mi alimentación.Hay pollo y pavo,sobre todo pescados,blanco y salmón.Tambien potajes de verduras.Algo de carne roja o hamburguesa un par de veces al mes,pipas aguasal pico casi todos los días y también algunas almendras y anacardos.
Vamos,que el menú es más variado de lo que pueda parecer,excepto las frutas y en general todo lo que sea bolleria,colapso,nocilla y cosas así,que son chucherías.El fin de semana,suele caer algún capricho,que para mi son croquetas,queso o patatas fritas,nada del otro mundo.
De todas formas,tampoco es mi intención vivir hasta los 90.Simplemente,esta dieta me permite seguir en mi peso y no paso hambre,como cuando seguía la famosa pirámide recomendada por todos los médicos.Me sentía más cansada y hambrienta cuanto más hidratos de carbono consumía.


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 Jul 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Aceite de girasol nunca señores, nunca es nunca.



Hace unos días obsevé QUE EL 90% DE LAS MAYONESAS han cambiado el girasol por la soja, soja y colza (ahora nabiza); otras, directamente dicen aceite o grasa vegetal...sin especificar.

Cuando hagáis la mayonesa en casa, procurad que todos los ingredientes estén a la misma temperatura, o no liga. Yo el ajo lo omito, no me gusta, pero el ajo ayuda a ligar la mayonesa. Sal lo mínimo de lo mínimo, no hay cosa más mala que un aove salado, echarlo pero como si fuese veneno.

El truco está en echar al vaso el limón, la sal, el huevo, y el aove en ese orden y a la misma temperatura todo. Añadir dos o tres dedos de aceite, meter la batidora al fondo y dejarla en el fondo funcionando sin subir ni bajar un buen rato. Cuando empieza a ligar, sin subir ni bajar, añadir más aove para espesar pero sin abusar. Al final, es cuando se puede subir y bajar la batidora un par de veces, más que nada para integrar las últimas gotas de aove cuando ya estaba ligada y dura la mayonesa.

Mejor no abusar de la mayonesa, aunque sea de aove, el huevo crudo es indigesto y ahora en verano con la salmonella menos.


----------



## Chaini (26 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Hace unos días obsevé QUE EL 90% DE LAS MAYONESAS han cambiado el girasol por la soja, soja y colza (ahora nabiza); otras, directamente dicen aceite o grasa vegetal...sin especificar.
> 
> Cuando hagáis la mayonesa en casa, procurad que todos los ingredientes estén a la misma temperatura, o no liga. Yo el ajo lo omito, no me gusta, pero el ajo ayuda a ligar la mayonesa. Sal lo mínimo de lo mínimo, no hay cosa más mala que un aove salado, echarlo pero como si fuese veneno.
> 
> ...



Prueba con patata. El alioli de patata es_ mel_. Tengo un familiar al que consideramos un catador de alioli. A boicoteado restaurantes por su alioli.

El hilo esta muy bien pero da que pensar que algunos guras de la comida sana como Carlos Rios sean unos estafadores. Justamente hoy lo hablaba con una compañera seguidora suya


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jul 2022)

ladrillator salvation dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Llevo siguiendo el hilo desde hace tiempo y os pongo por aquí lo que he puesto en otro hilo sobre el colesterol. Agradezco los consejos/experiencias que me pudiérais dar..
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




Con tan pocos datos difícil decir algo.

Lo único que cuidado con la creatina, como te estén metiendo de la china eso es una bomba de relojería. Las marcas de la UE suelen ser más legales pero aún así hay que leer bien por si acaso te la colocan. Los productos yanquis te la colocan practicamente todos porque allí la legislación es distinta a la UE y hay bastante menos control. Y la creatina china es baratísima de adquirir para ellos pero es basura. Yo te recomiendo no comprar nada made in china que sea para consumo alimenticio o como suplemento.

Y de todas formas no se para qué tomas creatina. Si, puede aumentar el rendimiento deportivo pero ¿te dedicas al deporte competitivo? Porque si no es así pues no tiene ningún sentido tomarla simplemente para hacer deporte como hobby.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Hace unos días obsevé QUE EL 90% DE LAS MAYONESAS han cambiado el girasol por la soja, soja y colza (ahora nabiza); otras, directamente dicen aceite o grasa vegetal...sin especificar.
> 
> Cuando hagáis la mayonesa en casa, procurad que todos los ingredientes estén a la misma temperatura, o no liga. Yo el ajo lo omito, no me gusta, pero el ajo ayuda a ligar la mayonesa. Sal lo mínimo de lo mínimo, no hay cosa más mala que un aove salado, echarlo pero como si fuese veneno.
> 
> ...



El huevo crudo no es indigesto.

Contiene avidina que no se destruye en el proceso de calentamiento ya que no hay cocción, puede inhibir la biotina, pero habría que tomar cantidades enormes de huevo crudo.

Yo durante todo el invierno tomo 1o2 huevos crudos al día, es el mejor alimento existente tras la Leche materna, y crudo es como se ingieren todos sus nutrientes. 

La salmonella no es problema del huevo en sí, el único problema asociado al huevo es la cascara, ya que la gallina es un animal que puede cagar bastante dentro de su jaula o residencia, y puede quedad parte adherida a la cascara de huevo, pero mientras no se ingiera nada de cascara no hay problema alguno. Por eso se recomienda abrir el huevo en un recipiente aparte antes de usarlo, para asegurarse que no caiga trocito alguno de cascara.

El único otro cuidado que hay que tener con el huevo es no cambiarlo más de una vez de temperatura, se mantiene igual a temperatura ambiente, pero si se mete en nevera, sacarlo sólo cuando se va a consumir.


----------



## Panko21 (30 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
> Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
> Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.



Comes fatal


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Comes fatal



Y asin morire pronto y no sufriré demasiado toda esta mierda de 2030.Son todo ventajas en mi dieta,estás delgado y te mueres rápido para dejar un bonito cadaver.


----------



## elpesetilla (30 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Reconozco que casi no tomo frutas,es un gran error,pero no me gustan.Lo suplo con multivitaminicos.No será lo mismo supongo,algo hará.



si por la fruta no es

vata dieta mas mala, a nivel de piso de estudiantes o peor


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> si por la fruta no es
> 
> vata dieta mas mala, a nivel de piso de estudiantes o peor



Pues no la siga usted,a mi me va bien.


----------



## Stronger (30 Jul 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Prueba con patata. El alioli de patata es_ mel_. Tengo un familiar al que consideramos un catador de alioli. A boicoteado restaurantes por su alioli.
> 
> El hilo esta muy bien pero da que pensar que algunos guras de la comida sana como Carlos Rios sean unos estafadores. Justamente hoy lo hablaba con una compañera seguidora suya



La primera vez que oigo eso de echar patata al alioli. Como el experto oficial en alioli de mi casa. No. 
Leche, ajo, aceite de girasol y una pizca de sal. Fin.


----------



## elpesetilla (30 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pues no la siga usted,a mi me va bien.



eso habria que verlo

por lo pronto , muy lista no pareces queriendote hacer la simpatica tratandome de usted cuando tengo probablemente la mitad de tu edad, pintamonas


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> eso habria que verlo
> 
> por lo pronto , muy lista no pareces queriendote hacer la simpatica tratandome de usted cuando tengo probablemente la mitad de tu edad, pintamonas



Usted busca bronca y no la va a encontrar conmigo.Que tenga un buen día,caballero.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (31 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
> Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
> Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.



No es tan mala como te han dicho, pero es mejorable. Yo te recomendaría que te dejes de productos light, ninguno es bueno.
El ketchup no es bueno ni entero ni light. Hacer una reducción de tomate con cebolla pimiento pimentón...supongo que queda fuera, entonces busca un buen tomate frito, que no tenga azúcar, alguno orgánico o lo más natural posible, creo que en el Aldi solían tener cosas con pocos ingredientes, busca allí, o en tiendas naturistas.

Un paté o un lácteo sin su grasa...¿para qué? Encima te la sustituyen con porquerias que engordan más de forma directa y/o indirecta.
La leche deslactosada es más dulce que las otras, no le quitan la lactosa, la descomponen para que se asimile más fácil, más rápido...

Con gelatina light supongo que te refieres a gelatina sin azúcar, yo también la consumo.


----------



## Domm (31 Jul 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Prueba con patata. El alioli de patata es_ mel_. Tengo un familiar al que consideramos un catador de alioli. A boicoteado restaurantes por su alioli.
> 
> El hilo esta muy bien pero da que pensar que algunos guras de la comida sana como Carlos Rios sean unos estafadores. Justamente hoy lo hablaba con una compañera seguidora suya



Pero la patata engorda

Que marca de kepchup y mayonesa baja en calorías consumes


----------



## Domm (31 Jul 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Bueno,sin 500+ de páginas sobre el tema,pero pongo mi granito de arena.No desayuno,creo que eso de meterte una comida recién levantado como que no.Si vas a una fábrica,obra o mina,vale,pero si no lo vas a gastar con esfuerzo físico creo que sobra.
> Almuerzo a las 2 más o menos,según el día y el trabajo.Una cosa simple,sándwich con proteínas o pescado,una gelatina light o yogurt.Ceno a las 8-9,a veces antes dependiendo de cómo vaya el día.Ceno 4/5 tostaditas de Wasa integral con proteína encima y tomate frito o ketchup light o paté light,un yogurt de proteínas del Mercadona o una gelatina light.
> Como extra,pico mucho de las pipas del Mercadona y alguna vez una hamburguesa o pizza.Solo piso el burguer King una o dos veces al año,el Mac Donald’s nunca.



Pesas la comida antes de comer? Llevas la cuenta de las kcal que consumes al día?


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Pesas la comida antes de comer? Llevas la cuenta de las kcal que consumes al día?



No.Ni cuento calorías ni peso la comida.Tampoco me peso,me guio por la ropa,si me queda igual que siempre es que ni he subido ni bajado.


----------



## Charles B. (1 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> No.Ni cuento calorías ni peso la comida.Tampoco me peso,me guio por la ropa,si me queda igual que siempre es que ni he subido ni bajado.



Normal, apenas comes más que alpiste.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Normal, apenas comes más que alpiste.



Alpiste sano,oiga.
Pues nada,hoy mismo me pongo a engullir bollycaos,pizzas y demás chatarra anunciada en tv,que igual Irena me saca en su cartel playero del verano que viene.En este no ha podido ser porque no doy la talla


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Alpiste sano,oiga.
> Pues nada,hoy mismo me pongo a engullir bollycaos,pizzas y demás chatarra anunciada en tv,que igual Irena me saca en su cartel playero del verano que viene.En este no ha podido ser porque no doy la talla



Creo q a lo que se refieren es a comer
Carne
Huevos
Pescado
Verduras
Vamos comida


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Ago 2022)

nief dijo:


> Creo q a lo que se refieren es a comer
> Carne
> Huevos
> Pescado
> ...



Si que como todo eso,lo digo en un segundo mensaje en respuesta a otro forero.Esta semana toca salmón al horno con patatas al menos un par de días.Estos días anteriores,pechugas de pollo con calabacines y filetes de merluza a la plancha.
Lo que pasa es que tampoco voy a poner una lista exhaustiva de todo.
Eso si,en casa nunca hay galletas,bolleria,Cola cao(si cacao puro Valor),precocinados excepto tortilla de patata,ni snacks de bolsa.Para picar solo pipas y frutos secos varios.
Cuando me apetece algo extra,no sano y calórico,lo compro para ese día y ya está.


----------



## nief (1 Ago 2022)

No la demonizamos

Demonizamos la fructosa

Si tienes barriga prominente mejor evitar todo aquello q tenga fructosa

Entre ello

Azucar de mesa. La mitad es fructosa
Zumos. Son concentrados de fructosa
Miel
Agave
Y la fruta tambien tiene fructosa. Yo no la demonizo pero tp se trata de comer 5 piezas diarias todos los dias

Las verduras es lo mismo pero sin los azucares

Tomates
Fresas
Calabacines
Berenjenas
Aguacates
Pimientsoos


Conste q donde mas fruvtosa hay es en los ultraprocesados

Si no los tomas y comes fruta no tenfras ningun problema

Sentido comun


----------



## pocmoko (1 Ago 2022)

Jason Fung lo explica ; aquí, el primer enlace que he encontrado, un poco al azar, de este investigador y sobre el tema. Encontrarás además multitud de videos. Es tema de la fructuosa (la fruta moderna la contiene en exceso)
Seguro que en el propio hilo esté hay que lo ha explicado más resumidamente el mecanismo de accion, Smiling Jack o Karlos Smith o alguno otro, seguro, o alguien puso enlaces a este hombre Jason Fung; yo podría decir cualquier disparate.
Pero si, hígado graso, gota, incluso, se relacionan con exceso de fructuosa.


Edito para poner enlace a este video


----------



## pocmoko (1 Ago 2022)

ah, afinando pues ni idea. Supongo, claro, que una o dos piezas (que no sean el melón o la sandia entera) no es abuso y no es problema - Dependerá también del resto de la alimentacion, del contexto de cada uno. O igual es relevante también el tomarla en ayunas o "de postre". Yo sí la he ido dejando de lado, aunque influye el que no solía encontrarla de buena calidad , de esto que tiene buena pinta y al abrirla ves que es incomible.


----------



## Punzante (1 Ago 2022)

Como te indica nief, el problema no está en tomar "una dosis de fructosa" sino en la "sobredosis" continua y prolongada en el tiempo. Si tomas dos piezas de fruta no pasa nada, pero si a ello vas añadiendo toda la fructosa que hay en otros alimentos y toda la fructosa oculta en procesados, bebidas,... al final se produce una sobrecarga del higado que conduce al sindrome metabólico, el hígado graso no alcohólico (NAFLD),...


En este articulo, cortito y fácil de entender lo explican de lujo.




__





NAFLD e Ingesta de Fructosa en Altas concentraciones: Una Revisión de la Literatura






www.scielo.cl





Un par de extractos clarificadores sobre efectos del exceso de fructosa y el metabolismo de la misma:
-"*Efectos de la Fructosa*: Si se consume fructosa en altas cantidades el hígado la transforma en grasa lo que provoca resistencia a la insulina. Cuando las células se hacen resistentes a la insulina, el páncreas intenta regular los niveles de glicemia produciendo más insulina provocando mayor acumulación de tejido adiposo. También bloquea la acción de la leptina provocando sensación de hambre. Los niveles altos de insulina aumentan la presión arterial y disminuyen el HDL, provocando síndrome metabólico, obesidad y NAFLD. Es decir, el azúcar provoca en el hígado el mismo daño que el consumo de alcohol (Lustig, 2013). Cuando la fructosa es consumida en cantidades moderadas ya sea como jarabe de maíz o sacarosa no se almacena tejido adiposo ectópico en hígado o músculo esquelético (Bravo et al., 2013; Heden et al., 2014). La ingesta de fructosa acelera las alteraciones metabólicas asociadas con el envejecimiento tales como la resistencia a la insulina e intolerancia a la glucosa (Lozano et al., 2016). La obesidad puede intensificar la elevación de la RI en adolescentes entre 12-16 años".

-"
*Metabolismo de la Fructosa*: Los mecanismos por los cuales la fructosa es metabolizada difieren de la glucosa. Después de que la fructosa es absorbida desde el intestino, es metabolizada en el hígado directamente, siendo independiente de la insulina. En el hígado, la fructosa tiene dos destinos: transformarse en glucosa y ser almacenada como glicógeno o ser usada como una fuente de energía para los hepatocitos. Así, excepto cuando el almacenamiento de glicógeno es bajo, todo el exceso de fructosa será convertido en tejido adiposo, preferentemente metabolizado en lípidos, contrariamente a lo que sucede con la glucosa (Lustig, 2010).

Algunos estudios sugieren que el daño hepático producido por la fructosa se origina del rápido metabolismo de la fructosa catalizado por fructoquinasa C (Stanhope et al., 2013), la cual genera el sustrato para el desarrollo DNL en el hígado y produce aumento de los niveles de ácido úrico. Por otra parte, DiNicolantonio et al. (2015) señalaron que la fructosa aumenta la liberación de ácidos grasos libres y de VLDL produciendo acumulación de lípidos intramuscular y resistencia a la insulina en el músculo esquelético. La disminución celular de ATP produce reducción de unión celular a la insulina y el número de receptores de insulina. El aumento de la inflamación y estrés oxidativo produce daño de las células b del páncreas y disminuye la secreción de insulina.

Stanhope (2016) señaló que el aumento de lípidos en el hígado promueve la producción y secreción de VLDL, provocando una elevación de los niveles de TG y colesterol LDL (dislipidemia), aumentado el riesgo CVD. Según este autor, también puede producir RI hepática por aumento de los niveles de DAG (diacilglicerol) el cual activa la novel proteinquinasa C (nPKC) y produce fosforilacion serina (serine P) de los receptores de insulina y receptores de insulina sustrato 1 (IRS-1) impidiendo la acción de la insulina. Debido a la RI selectiva, DNL es más fuertemente activado en la RI hepática, provocando un círculo vicioso. La RI hepática también aumentaría la producción y secreción de VLDL por aumento de la disponibilidad de apolipoproteina B (apo B) y síntesis de ApoC3 y aumentando la expresión de la proteína de transferencia triglicérido microsomal (MTP). Esto exacerba y sostiene la exposición a TG circulantes aumentando la acumulación de lípidos en el músculo, impidiendo la señalización de la insulina y produciendo RI en todo el cuerpo.

La fosforilación de la fructosa catalizada por la fructoquinasa a fructosa 1-fosfato, (resultado de la conversión de ATP a AMP y a una disminución del fosfato inorgánico), según Stanhope et al. (2015) conduce a la producción de ácido úrico por la vía de la degradación de la purina. Así, altos niveles de ácido úrico estarían asociados a NAFLD, enfermedad cardiovascular y síndrome metabólico. La exposición a la fructosa en el intestino e hígado y el aumento de tejido adiposo visceral producido por la fructosa puede provocar respuestas inflamatorias que posteriormente promueven la acumulación de lípidos en el hígado y/o impiden la señalización de la insulina hepática.

El metabolismo de la fructosa favorece DNL con mayor intensidad que el consumo de dietas altas en grasas y la DNL hepática corresponde a la alteración central en NAFLD. Por tanto, una alteración del metabolismo de la fructosa en el hígado podría proporcionar una nueva opción terapéutica para el NAFDL. La exposición crónica a fructosa ejerce síntomas de tolerancia y abstinencia similares al abuso crónico de etanol, siendo también una sustancia adictiva. La única diferencia entre el etanol y la fructosa es que esta no se metaboliza en el sistema nervioso central y no ejerce un efecto depresivo sobre las neuronas".


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (1 Ago 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Vamos a la vida real. 
Tú vas a comer lo que te digan que tienes que comer. Punto. 
Y dentro de eso, lo que puedas pagar.
Para qué complicarse?
Si puedes pagar insectos a 500€/kg, enhorabuena.
Si sandías a 20€/kg, enhorabuena. 
Y así todo.


----------



## Chaini (2 Ago 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Pero la patata engorda
> 
> Que marca de kepchup y mayonesa baja en calorías consumes



No como esas porquerías. Últimamente me ha dado por no poner guarnición en los platos. Si como salmón pues solo, pollo igual, si como ensalada pues solo eso. Le pongo un aguacate y espárragos y listo.

No sabes lo que te pierdes, tiene mas suavidad y la textura me encanta. Aquí se acompaña con caracoles -que no los como-, pero el pan payes torrado con ali oli me pierde.


----------



## Impactrueno (4 Ago 2022)

¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.


----------



## nief (4 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.




No nos hacemos un bocata

Nos comemos otra cosa


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> chavalotes. alguna forma de sustituir el fideo caballin de pasta para las sopas por otra cosa mas saludable?, pero sin arruinarnos en el intento.
> 
> gracias!!!



la cantidad de fideo que puedes consumir para una sopa es muy pequeña. 
A ver, que por comer algo de pasta tampoco te vas a poner de repente como una ballena o tener una salud de mierda. 
Lo de la pasta, arroz y pan los veo como algo a evitar de normal pero que si te comes un domingo una paella o te comes un bocata en un bar no te vas a morir.


----------



## Direct (5 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.



Pues yo cuando almuerzo en el bar lo pido todo en el plato y te Dan un poco de pan.

Hoy mismo acabo de Almorzar 3 chipirones a la plancha con un poco de sepia a la plancha acompañado de alubias y cebolla todo a la plancha.

De 3 pequeñas rebanadas de pan solo comi 1.

Si un sábado quedo con lo amigos y vamos de almuerzo pues ahi si que cae un bocata como dios manda.

Eso si.

Yo entreno todos los días fuerza.


----------



## Gort (5 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.



Mi "pan" son los frutos secos crudos: almendras peladas, nueces... en caso de necesitar acompañar algún alimento que es muy rara vez. Generalmente tomo un puñado de almendras crudas peladas en el desayuno y unas 3 nueces en la comida del mediodía.

Como desde niña me acostumbraron a comer sin pan, pues no lo necesito ni lo echo de menos para nada. Es un hábito cultural.


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (5 Ago 2022)

¿La dieta del cucurucho sirve para adelgazar?


----------



## OBDC (5 Ago 2022)

TheThingsWeDoForFashion dijo:


> ¿La dieta del cucurucho sirve para adelgazar?



Depende de la constancia e intensidad 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ago 2022)

Stronger dijo:


> La primera vez que oigo eso de echar patata al alioli. Como el experto oficial en alioli de mi casa. No.
> Leche, ajo, aceite de girasol y una pizca de sal. Fin.



Echar leche y aceite de girasol al alioli hace llorar al niño Jesus.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ago 2022)

Ningun problema comerte una o dos piezas al dia "enteras". 

Lo que ya no va muy bien es la moda de los zumitos o incluso los batidos. De esa forma tan "comoda" te pispas 5 o 6 piezas sin enterarte y ademas eliminando parte o toda la fibra. Mal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.



De uvas a peras me hago "pan" de almendras y huevo.

Pero que no se echa en falta cuando lo dejas, es algo cultural y una adiccion por las subidas de azucar. Luego ni te acuerdas de que existe el pan.

Con base de almendras o harina de garbanzo tambien me hago pasteles de carne, morcilla y queso.

Reposteria igual muy de vez en cuando. Huevos, manzana y algo de miel buena, cacao puro... Salen tartas cojonudas


----------



## sikBCN (5 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> la cantidad de fideo que puedes consumir para una sopa es muy pequeña.
> A ver, que por comer algo de pasta tampoco te vas a poner de repente como una ballena o tener una salud de mierda.
> Lo de la pasta, arroz y pan los veo como algo a evitar de normal pero que si te comes un domingo una paella o te comes un bocata en un bar no te vas a morir.



Tienes toda la razón, seguiré con el fideo caballin número 0/2


----------



## derepen (5 Ago 2022)

No sé si son paranoias pero he eliminado el pan de mi dieta y mi cerebro parece rendir mejor, lo comprobé dos días que me dio por comerme una pizza uno, y unas tostas de pan otro... el resultado es que me costó hacer el trabajo el triple de tiempo, es como si no consiguiera mantener la concentración.  Muy subjetivo, entiendo que alguien no me crea.


----------



## sikBCN (5 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Mi "pan" son los frutos secos crudos: almendras peladas, nueces... en caso de necesitar acompañar algún alimento que es muy rara vez. Generalmente tomo un puñado de almendras crudas peladas en el desayuno y unas 3 nueces en la comida del mediodía.
> 
> Como desde niña me acostumbraron a comer sin pan, pues no lo necesito ni lo echo de menos para nada. Es un hábito cultural.



Yo es que flipo con la peña que come pan hoy día, se supone que el pan es la comida de los pobres, cuando los pobres no tienen dinero para comer otra cosa que sea mejor que el PAN pues comen pan, por tanto habiendo manjares tan exquisitos y tanta variedad de comida es patético llenarse de pan y no comer otras cosas mucho mejores que el triste pan.


----------



## sikBCN (6 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> No sé si son paranoias pero he eliminado el pan de mi dieta y mi cerebro parece rendir mejor, lo comprobé dos días que me dio por comerme una pizza uno, y unas tostas de pan otro... el resultado es que me costó hacer el trabajo el triple de tiempo, es como si no consiguiera mantener la concentración.  Muy subjetivo, entiendo que alguien no me crea.



La harínas en general son veneno, hay que comerlas esporadicamente, veo normal estes mejor sin ellas.


----------



## nief (6 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Yo es que flipo con la peña que come pan hoy día, se supone que el pan es la comida de los pobres, cuando los pobres no tienen dinero para comer otra cosa que sea mejor que el PAN pues comen pan, por tanto habiendo manjares tan exquisitos y tanta variedad de comida es patético llenarse de pan y no comer otras cosas mucho mejores que el triste pan.



Pasa lo mismo con las patatas y las legumbres...


----------



## eltonelero (8 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el sustituto ideal del pan?. Digamos que os haceis un bocata, en lugar de pan, que usais.



el sustituto ideal es acostumbrarte a no comer de normal.

Dicho lo cual, a veces si en un restaurante te dan un buen pan pues es un placer a la hora de mojar, hay un pan de pueblo de un familiar que con huevo frito es la gloria, o si te apetece un bocata pues necesitas pan.

En resumen, es como comer un dulce. Te puedes comer un dulce de calidad ocasionalmente para darte el placer, pero no vas estar todos los dias comiendo flanes caseros, helados artesanales o chocolates con churros del barrio, por buenos que sean.


----------



## nief (9 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> el sustituto ideal es acostumbrarte a no comer de normal.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, a veces si en un restaurante te dan un buen pan pues es un placer a la hora de mojar, hay un pan de pueblo de un familiar que con huevo frito es la gloria, o si te apetece un bocata pues necesitas pan.
> 
> En resumen, es como comer un dulce. Te puedes comer un dulce de calidad ocasionalmente para darte el placer, pero no vas estar todos los dias comiendo flanes caseros, helados artesanales o chocolates con churros del barrio, por buenos que sean.



No lo podria haber expresado mejor

Hoy en lucca italia un postre de puding de crema de pistacho excelente


----------



## cholesfer (9 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> No sé si son paranoias pero he eliminado el pan de mi dieta y mi cerebro parece rendir mejor, lo comprobé dos días que me dio por comerme una pizza uno, y unas tostas de pan otro... el resultado es que me costó hacer el trabajo el triple de tiempo, es como si no consiguiera mantener la concentración.  Muy subjetivo, entiendo que alguien no me crea.



Así es. En este libro se explica eso que comentas, entre otras cosas.


----------



## derepen (9 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Así es. En este libro se explica eso que comentas, entre otras cosas.



Gracias, ¿un pequeño resumen es posible?


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Gracias, ¿un pequeño resumen es posible?



Lo leí hace ya muchos años, no recuerdo su contenido o estructura con exactitud.

Solo decirte que el gluten contiene una proteína llamada gliadina que es tóxica. Es un arma de defensa de la planta hacia depredadores externos, los pájaros la evitarán porque saben que pueden morir o causarle problemas, y el ser humano la ingiere cada vez en mayor cantidad.

Esa proteína tóxica penetra en el torrente sanguineo y llega al cerebro, o provoca los mismos efecto en él, como si fuera un opiaceo. De ahí como decía el compañero, el sentirse peor o nublado mentalmente, con menos agilidad mental.

Después está el tema de las subidas y bajadas de azúcar, el trabajo constante del páncreas segregando insulina, y el papel de la hormona de la insulina en el organismo. Cuando esta hormona trabaja, hay otras que no pueden o remiten como la leptina y la grelina...en fin, es un mecanismo muy complejo, de ahí que la medicina occidental fracase constantemente con su causa/sintoma/efecto perpetuo e unidireccional.

En resumen, en pan moderno, es una droga, a más comes más quieres, y peor te encontrarás física y mentalmente.

Esto ocurre con muchos alimentos conocidos por todos nosotros, pero si bien puede haber un consenso en que un donut o un pastel no son sanos, el pan se sigue presentando como un alimento base e indispensable en la pirámide alimentaria. Y está cada dia sobre la mesa y presente en la comida.


----------



## derepen (11 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Lo leí hace ya muchos años, no recuerdo su contenido o estructura con exactitud.
> 
> Solo decirte que el gluten contiene una proteína llamada gliadina que es tóxica. Es un arma de defensa de la planta hacia depredadores externos, los pájaros la evitarán porque saben que pueden morir o causarle problemas, y el ser humano la ingiere cada vez en mayor cantidad.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.


----------



## kdjdw (11 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Muchas gracias.



Yo sí lo he leído y te lo paso por .epub o .mobi si lo quieres leer.

Todo mentiras de los hipocondriacos. El mundo entero vive feliz de tener el trigo y se vive más años que nunca pero las maricas hipocondriacas se inventan gilipolleces.

El pan y los hidratos engordan mucho pero son la solución para que la población mundial no pase hambre de manera muy barata y muy sana. Gracias al pan el mundo se multiplicó por miles de millones y vive más que nunca. Lo demás son gilipolleces y te encontrarás los mismos estudios negativos de la carne el pescado las verduras y de todo.


----------



## derepen (11 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Yo sí lo he leído y te lo paso por .epub o .mobi si lo quieres leer.
> 
> Todo mentiras de los hipocondriacos. El mundo entero vive feliz de tener el trigo y se vive más años que nunca pero las maricas hipocondriacas se inventan gilipolleces.
> 
> El pan y los hidratos engordan mucho pero son la solución para que la población mundial no pase hambre de manera muy barata y muy sana. Gracias al pan el mundo se multiplicó por miles de millones y vive más que nunca. Lo demás son gilipolleces y te encontrarás los mismos estudios negativos de la carne el pescado las verduras y de todo.



También había leído opiniones como esa. Sin embargo mi propia experiencia me dice que físicamente me incho como un globo si como hidratos, y mentalmente a mí, yo no sé a otro, pero a mí me hace algo que no es bueno.


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Yo sí lo he leído y te lo paso por .epub o .mobi si lo quieres leer.
> 
> Todo mentiras de los hipocondriacos. El mundo entero vive feliz de tener el trigo y se vive más años que nunca pero las maricas hipocondriacas se inventan gilipolleces.
> 
> El pan y los hidratos engordan mucho pero son la solución para que la población mundial no pase hambre de manera muy barata y muy sana. Gracias al pan el mundo se multiplicó por miles de millones y vive más que nunca. Lo demás son gilipolleces y te encontrarás los mismos estudios negativos de la carne el pescado las verduras y de todo.



Creo que confundes distintas cuestiones.

No puedes comparar la sociedad occidental actual con la de hace uno, dos o 10 milenios, fecha que data el inicio de la agricultura.

Ahora se vive en sobreabundancia de alimentos, antes no, con lo que, dependiendo de la zona y época del año, tu acceso a comida era mucho más restringido, por lo que las calorías del trigo, y la posibilidad de acumular grano, eran bienvenidas.

Segundo, nada tiene que ver el trigo actual con aquel, pero ni con aquel ni con el de hace un siglo. Ahora, incluso el ecológico, es un híbrido de híbrido de híbrido de híbrido...realizado así para aumentar de forma exponencial la cantidad de gluten, que es lo de provoca esa esponjosidad del pan, y es precisamente el elemento dañino.

Ademas, ahora el grano se refina, se quita precisamente la parte con más nutrientes, germen y salvado, y se deja el endospermo, que como ya he dicho antes viene a ser un % muy alto de gluten.

Hace siglos una espiga de trigo era muy diferente al actual, con mucha más fibra (cáscara) y menos endospermo, casi sin gluten. Se molia el grano, se mezclaba con agua, dejarían fermentar, y se calentaba al fuego. Es de suponer que no harían panes como los actuales porque serían muy duros, sino estas formas y masas finas que calentarian a fuego y se siguen utilizando en muchísimos países y lugares del planeta a día de hoy, guardando la tradición.

El pan moderno es un veneno, sea del cereal que sea.


----------



## Gort (11 Ago 2022)

Precisamente hoy, tras un montón de años sin probar el pan, se me ha ocurrido tomarme un trocito, nada: un cuscurro tostado de la barra (encima, pan de supermercado, peor no podía ser) que había dejado mi pareja y me daba pena tirar a la basura. En qué hora: toda la tarde con la cabeza cargada, medio atontada, somnolencia... y aún sigo así. Hacía años que no recordaba esta sensación de malestar mental, de pesadez, de querer dormirme todo el rato. No se me volverá a ocurrir. El gluten del pan moderno, puro veneno. Y es algo que ya sé, no sé por qué he ido a tomarme ese trocito... bueno, por no tirarlo.


----------



## derepen (12 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Precisamente hoy, tras un montón de años sin probar el pan, se me ha ocurrido tomarme un trocito, nada: un cuscurro tostado de la barra (encima, pan de supermercado, peor no podía ser) que había dejado mi pareja y me daba pena tirar a la basura. En qué hora: toda la tarde con la cabeza cargada, medio atontada, somnolencia... y aún sigo así. Hacía años que no recordaba esta sensación de malestar mental, de pesadez, de querer dormirme todo el rato. No se me volverá a ocurrir. El gluten del pan moderno, puro veneno. Y es algo que ya sé, no sé por qué he ido a tomarme ese trocito... bueno, por no tirarlo.



Te entiendo perfectamente. Cuando sufres las consecuencias piensas "en qué puto momento se me ocurriría a mí comprar la puta pizza"

En cuanto vuelves a comer normal se pasa esa mierda, por suerte.


----------



## Max Aub (12 Ago 2022)

Hay por ahí estudios muy interesantes de cómo el paso del paleolítico al neolítico y empezar a consumir cereales supuso una merma en parámetros de salud del hombre como estatura, volumen cerebral, enfermedades degenerativas de todo tipo, etc. Incluso se ha especulado con que los opiáceos presentes en los cereales hayan hecho posible que grandes multitudes de seres humanos pudieran empezar a vivir hacinados en ciudades de forma pacífica. Los romanos ya decían eso de panes et circensis, aplicado a las muchedumbres.


----------



## Gort (14 Ago 2022)

Estoy leyendo "El hambre en España" de Miguel Ángel Almodóvar:

El hambre en España

Un libro que arroja mucha luz sobre la evolución de la dieta alimentaria en la sociedad española a través de los siglos. Básicamente es una historia del hambre y de la miseria para la mayor parte de la población, que durante milenios consumió gachas de harina de trigo sarraceno (o de cualquier otro cereal) hervidas con berzas, coles o lo que tuvieran a mano y cuando podían. La carne era algo privativo de reyes, nobles y clérigos. El pescado solo se consumía fresco en las poblaciones costeras y en salazón/ahumado en el interior pero era muy escaso. Y respecto a la frecuencia de las ingestas diarias, por ejemplo, en la Edad Media dice que "_La gran mayoría del pueblo comía una sola vez al día, a la caída de la tarde, aunque a ese yantar añadían un par de minúsculos tentempies al levantarse de madrugada para iniciar las faenas, y un almuerzo a pie de labor; un régimen dietético que, por otra parte, comprobaremos se prolongaría sin sustanciales modificaciones hasta la mitad del siglo XX_." (Miguel Ángel Almodóvar: "El hambre en España: una historia de la alimentación." pág. 64. Grupo Anaya Comercial, 2003). Solían beber vino de muy mala calidad aguado, que se consideraba otro alimento más.

El canibalismo no ritual ha sido algo relativamente frecuente y hasta normalizado en nuestra historia en situaciones de escasez extrema, que fueron muchas. En este sentido, hay pasajes horripilantes en el libro.

En fin, una lectura más que recomendable para saber de dónde venimos dietéticamente hablando.


----------



## Max Aub (14 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Estoy leyendo "El hambre en España" de Miguel Ángel Almodóvar:
> 
> El hambre en España
> 
> ...



La nobleza y la realeza tradicionalmente han sido mucho más altos que el resto de la población, incluso monarcas del medievo como Sancho el Fuerte de Navarra medían más de dos metros, algo ciertamente extraordinario para la época, cuando la mayor parte de la gente eran alfeñiques de 1,50 m. Está claro que el acceso a carne abundante es la explicación.


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

Yo necesito una ayuda que es muy poco frecuente y algo complicada a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. 

Ando otra vez con muy bajo peso, con una altura de 1.85 y 57 kilos. Teniendo en cuenta que no soy tirillas sino que tengo musculo (hago mis dominadas en el HIT sin despeinarme), eso es un porcentaje de grasa demasiado bajo,...

¿La gran cuestión que tengo es, como podría ganar peso de la forma mas saludable posible? 

En su dia llegue a hacerlo con turron (del caro, con almendras y miel, poco azucar) pero 1. No es la estacion adecuada 2. La miel no es que sea ideal para comer en grandes cantidades (especialmente por la fructosa)

No tengo claro como hacerlo de forma apropiada, quiero ganar algo de grasa para este invierno pero al estilo fofisano, no higadograso diabetes2


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

Eso es lo jodido, me parece que como suficiente, y tampoco me excedo con el ejercicio (hago entre 20 minutos y 45 aprox, dia si, dia no)

Menu de un día cualquiera:

Desayuno -> 2 huevos fritos con tomate frito casero, una lata de sardinas y 2 onzas de chocolate
Mediodia -> Plato de cuchara, patatas con zanahoria, espinacas, lentejas, alubias,... Y segundo plato de carne, pechuga, cordero, hamburguesa de ternera,... De postre otras 2 onzas de chocolate y unas almendras
Cena -> Tallarines de arroz con carne, carne con huevos, pescado,...


----------



## William_ (14 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Eso es lo jodido, me parece que como suficiente, y tampoco me excedo con el ejercicio (hago entre 20 minutos y 45 aprox, dia si, dia no)
> 
> Menu de un día cualquiera:
> 
> ...



Tu lo que tienes una solitaria. Y a mí me engorda el aire. JAJAJA


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

No, suelo cenar pronto para las 7-8:30 que es cuando me da el antojo. A partir de las 9 ya no suelo tener hambre


----------



## jkaza (14 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Yo necesito una ayuda que es muy poco frecuente y algo complicada a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
> 
> Ando otra vez con muy bajo peso, con una altura de 1.85 y 57 kilos. Teniendo en cuenta que no soy tirillas sino que tengo musculo (hago mis dominadas en el HIT sin despeinarme), eso es un porcentaje de grasa demasiado bajo,...
> 
> ...



Tienes sidra o te ha tocao el premio en la kakunación.


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Tienes sidra o te ha tocao el premio en la kakunación.



No estoy "kakunado" y en el sida (por tema de trabajo me toco hacer la prueba) di negativo y no he vuelto a realizar "practicas peligrosas" desde entonces


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

Buff no quiero volver al gluten, me deja como abombado mentalmente. Gracias de todos modos


----------



## cholesfer (14 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Yo necesito una ayuda que es muy poco frecuente y algo complicada a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
> 
> Ando otra vez con muy bajo peso, con una altura de 1.85 y 57 kilos. Teniendo en cuenta que no soy tirillas sino que tengo musculo (hago mis dominadas en el HIT sin despeinarme), eso es un porcentaje de grasa demasiado bajo,...
> 
> ...



Tienes un IMC de poco más de 16'5. Aunque si tu te sientes bien físicamente tampoco debería pasar nada.

Hay muchísimos factores por los que una constitución es de una manera u otra. Por ejemplo, durante 3 meses de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, una zona de Holanda se quedó incomunicada, las mujeres embarazadas aún de pocos meses, tuvieron restricción caloría importante esos 3 meses, y todos esos niños de adultos fueron muy delgados. El cuerpo aprendió a funcionar de esa manera.

De todas formas, contestandote, se me ocurriría que introdujeras frutos secos, o crema de frutos secos. Lo ideal sería que te hicieras tu propio pan (de avena por ejemplo) y a diario antes de dormir, o cuando te apetezca, a ese pan le metieras mantequilla de frutos secos y miel. Yo miel tomo una barbaridad, muchísima, y tengo 0 problemas de azúcar y sobrepeso (no tomo ninguna otra cosa con azúcar o añadidos). Eso sí, busca una miel de confianza que sea miel, donde las abejas se alimenten de su propia miel y al extraer no se caliente.

Un producto hecho por unos animales tan increíbles como las abejas, por mucha fructosa o no que tenga no puede ser malo, al revés.


----------



## El buho pensante (14 Ago 2022)

He pensado temporalmente incluir arroz junto al desayuno


----------



## pocmoko (15 Ago 2022)

Tengo entendido que para ganar peso hay quien bebe leche a lo bestia, por galones. 
No sé si es muy recomendable... 

Mira a ver lo de la solitaria.
Quizá más proteína, aumentar las raciones? ; o más descanso.


----------



## derepen (15 Ago 2022)

Grande el dr Berg, azote de la OMS. 






pocmoko dijo:


> Tengo entendido que para ganar peso hay quien bebe leche a lo bestia, por galones.
> No sé si es muy recomendable...
> 
> Mira a ver lo de la solitaria.
> Quizá más proteína, aumentar las raciones? ; o más descanso.



¿En serio te supone un problema engordar?

Cómete un chuletón antes de sentarte en el sofá 3 horas, e ya.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Ago 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Tengo entendido que para ganar peso hay quien bebe leche a lo bestia, por galones.
> No sé si es muy recomendable...
> 
> Mira a ver lo de la solitaria.
> Quizá más proteína, aumentar las raciones? ; o más descanso.



No, no es nada recomendable.

Conozco a dos personas que trabajan en la industria láctea, y ninguno le ha dado jamás leche "comercial" a sus hijos.

La leche de supermercado es un producto lleno de hormonas, antibióticos, aditivos, sin nutriente alguno, etc. El trato a las vacas es horrendo en líneas generales. Las ubres al ordeñar están llenas de heridas, pus, etc...

Si se tiene acceso a algún particular con una cabra, vaca u oveja y se puede comprar, pues no está mal tomar algo, o hacer yogures o queso fresco, es una leche que no dura mucho más de 72h recién ordeñada.

Los lácteos están detrás de muchos problemas de asma, problemas otorrinos por la mucosidad que generan, problemas intestinales y distintas patologías que desaparecen cuando se dejan de consumir o se reduce mucho el consumo.


----------



## Gort (16 Ago 2022)

Dejo aquí este PDF por si le interesa a alguien:

ALIMENTACION PALEOLITICA EN EL SIGLO XXI Julio C Montero


----------



## piru (16 Ago 2022)

No sé si ya se ha colgado, es de 2012, pero lo acabo de descubrir y me parece plenamente vigente.

El autor es Pablo Malo, psiquiatra:



*La Obesidad no es un problema de educación*

El cardiólogo Valentin Fuster comenta en esta noticia que la Obesidad es un problema de educación y habla de unos programas psicoeducativos en niños que han dado buen resultado en Colombia y se van a trasladar a España. Esta visión de la obesidad encaja con el modelo estándar,* "el mantra oficial" que dice que la obesidad se corrige con dieta y ejercicio* y que el que no lo consigue es un vago y un glotón y hay que estigmatizarlo.


*Este modelo está fracasando en todo el mundo,* casi la mitad de las mujeres americanas ( y una cuarta parte de los hombres) están haciendo dieta y la obesidad va en aumento afectando casi a 2/3 de la población. Recomiendo al que quiera ir un poco más allá de este "mantra oficial" la lectura del libro_Fat, Fate and Disease: Why exercise and diet are not enough._No es que aporte grandes soluciones, pero plantea que la prevención tiene que empezar antes incluso que en la infancia ( que es lo que dice Valentin Fuster) ya que estudios bastante contrastados iniciados hace más de 20 años por David Barker reflejan que *el bajo peso al nacer se asocia con diabetes, obesidad y enfermedades cardiovasculares en edad adulta. *

En este libro del que hablo uno de los autores, Peter Gluckman, cuenta a modo de ejemplo su caso personal: ha perdido unos 30 Kg dos o tres veces y los ha vuelto a recuperar mientras que el otro coautor, Mark hanson, no tiene problemas para mantener su peso. Y pocas personas pueden estar más educadas y más motivadas con respecto a la obesidad que Peter Gluckman. Es decir, que algo se nos está escapando...

Y lo que se nos está escapando es la naturaleza humana,( y también la animal, en este artículo* se desmonta la creencia de que los animales solo comen lo necesario) una naturaleza que está diseñada para comer cuando hay comida y para tumbarse al sol cuando no hay nada mejor que hacer* y que no está diseñada para cambiar el estilo de vida de un plumazo cuando te dan un curso psicoeducativo.* No es lógico esperar que un señor que llega a casa las 8 de la noche de trabajar va a irse a correr* porque le hemos dado un cursillo explicándole lo bueno que es el ejercicio físico. Esto es wishful thinking, buenas intenciones, pero las cosas no funcionan así.

Siguiendo con esta lógica buenista y psicoeducativa podemos decir también que los robos y la delincuencia es un problema educativo; vamos a explicar a la gente que robar no está bien porque el dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo, poner un negocio también y no podemos ir allí a atracar o robar artículos ... Los accidentes de tráfico también son un problema de educación, vamos a explicar a la gente que hay que ponerse el cinturón y conducir despacito y arreglado...La crisis económica también es un problema de educación, vamos a explicar a los tiburones financieros que tienen que conformarse con ganancias del 5% porque ganancias del 200% nos llevan a donde estamos ahora y arreglado...La locura es un problema de educación también, vamos a enseñar a los enfermos que padecen una enfermedad, que tienen que tomar una medicación porque es bueno para ellos, y que tienen que hacer lo que les decimos y todo arreglado...

Me parece muy bien que* Valentin Fuster consiga con estas consignas tan políticamente correctas financiación* para sus proyectos pero que no nos quiera hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino. Por supuesto que es necesario educar, informar y explicar, y cuanto antes mejor, pero la realidad es más complicada que nuestros deseos.





__





Evolución y Neurociencias


Pablo Malo, psiquiatra, miembro de la Txori-Herri Medical Association y del grupo de psicorock The Beautiful Brains. Interesado en Psicología y Biología Evolucionista.




evolucionyneurociencias.blogspot.com













El mito de la fuerza de voluntad


El pecado original, según la Biblia, fue una falta de autocontrol. A Eva le había prohibido Dios comer de la fruta prohibida pero la tent...




evolucionyneurociencias.blogspot.com


----------



## cholesfer (16 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha colgado, es de 2012, pero lo acabo de descubrir y me parece plenamente vigente.
> 
> El autor es Pablo Malo, psiquiatra:
> 
> ...



Me pone de los nervios cosas como esta.

Es evidente que diversas cuestiones no son unicausales y si multifactoriales, pero no conozco A NADIE, que habiendo dejado azúcares y harinas refinadas no esté más sano y haya perdido peso, repito, A NADIE.

Hay médicos y nutriciónistas por ahí, a mansalva, cobrando barbaridades y diciéndole a sus obesos pacientes que sigan consumiendo bocadillos y platos de arroz y pasta. Jaja.

El problema es la NORMALIZACION SOCIAL DE LA OBESIDAD, y que una persona que come 10 donuts a la semana, se coma 5 y crea que así se va a poner en forma. El problema es que hay quien llama ejercicio a ir a sacar la basura y luego darse un paseo por el vecindario y se cree que así se va a poner en forma. El problema es que hay gente que toma pastillas y medicamentos a rabiar y cree que eso no les va a afectar metabolismo y órganos, y se quieren poner en forma a los 40.

Pobrecitos los obesos que tienen cuestiones genéticas o sociales que les impide estar sanos/delgados/en forma física. Y como les digas que están gordos te cae delito de odio por parte del lobby de la grasa, que como he dicho al principio ha normalizado la obesidad y el sobrepeso, viendo correcto, adecuado y apropiado IMCs de 24y25 para arriba.

"Te sobra unos kilitos". No señor o señora o señoro, ud está GORDO o GORDA, y si no se toma en serio su salud, de la manera lo más holística posible, las 24h del día, va a acabar echo una mierda si es que no lo está ya, eso sí, la cuenta a cargo de todos que para eso está el sistema sanitario de expolio público. 

Luego viene "un viruh mu malo", y todo el mundo preocupado y con miedo, pues cuidad más vuestro sistema inmune, y dejad de echarle la culpa a todo lo externo.


----------



## derepen (16 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Dejo aquí este PDF por si le interesa a alguien:
> 
> ALIMENTACION PALEOLITICA EN EL SIGLO XXI Julio C Montero



Me pide una encuesta, que al final me exige pagar el premium o algo así.

Me ha llegado al correo.

Veo semillas de chía, lino y sésamo. ¿Qué opináis sobre las mismas?


----------



## Gort (16 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me pide una encuesta, que al final me exige pagar el premium o algo así.
> 
> Me ha llegado al correo.
> 
> Veo semillas de chía, lino y sésamo. ¿Qué opináis sobre las mismas?



Vaya, lo siento. Pensaba que saldría directamente el pdf. Me apunté gratis a esa página de libros en pdf. No pago nada y recibo en el correo un montón de libros para leer en pdf. Nunca los descargo, solo los leo tal cual salen en la pantalla. No sabía que pediría encuesta ni nada. Parece que lo que realmente quieren a cambio es una dirección de correo electrónico. 

En cuanto a las semillas de chía, lino y sésamo, parece que son un gran recurso alimenticio. Tomé una temporada semillas de lino pero no sé por qué, no me acabo de acostumbrar a incluirlas en mi menú diario. Creo que hay que molerlas primero para que sean más fáciles de ingerir. Enteras, se tarda mucho en masticarlas.


----------



## piru (17 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Me pone de los nervios cosas como esta.
> 
> Es evidente que diversas cuestiones no son unicausales y si multifactoriales, pero no conozco A NADIE, que habiendo dejado azúcares y harinas refinadas no esté más sano y haya perdido peso, repito, A NADIE.
> 
> ...




El autor va al paso previo necesario para dejar de comer lo que engorda, sea lo que sea, no profundiza en lo que engorda porque no es su campo, es psicólogo y por eso habla de fuerza de voluntad y autocontrol.

Del segundo enlace:

"Si pudiéramos dejar de glorificar la fuerza de voluntad igual podríamos empezar a pensar en otros planteamientos como disminuir el poder de la tentación y ayudar a la gente a conseguir sus objetivos con menos esfuerzo. Si quieres comer menos dulces y te encuentra en frente de una montaña de dulces, los investigadores dicen que la montaña de dulces va a ganar."

"4- *Es más fácil tener autocontrol cuando eres rico*. Cuando el experimento de la golosina se repite en niños pobres siempre se encuentra que lo hacen peor, que son menos capaces de resistir la tentación. La gente que ha crecido siendo pobre es más probable que *se centre en las recompensas inmediatas* porque para ellos el futuro es incierto y es muy difícil pensar en el largo plazo."


----------



## Gort (19 Ago 2022)

Menú de hoy:

-Desayuno- 7:00 am: un café soluble con chorrito de nata líquida para montar sin lactosa y 2 "scoops" de péptidos de colágeno de reses criadas con pasto. Un trocito de queso parmesano curado, un puñado de tomatitos cherry pera y 3 nueces.

-Comida -13 pm: Revuelto de 2 huevos con mantequilla, tocino ibérico y chalotas. Tomatitos cherry pera a discrección y un buen puñado de nueces pecanas. 20 gr de chocolate 100% cacao.

-Cena- 18 pm: la previsión es de jarra de gazpacho de aguacate (sin azúcar ni pan ni aditivos), cortezas de jamón curado fritas en grasa de cerdo a discreción y un par de cucharadas de crema de avellanas y cacao (43% de avellanas) sin azúcar ni aditivos.


----------



## derepen (19 Ago 2022)

Ya que estamos, a parte de dejar pan y azúcar, a vosotros, ¿Qué alimento/suplemento os aporta más claridad mental?


----------



## Gort (20 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Ya que estamos, a parte de dejar pan y azúcar, a vosotros, ¿Qué alimento/suplemento os aporta más claridad mental?



En mi caso, yo no sabría decir qué alimento/suplemento me causa claridad mental. Más bien es el estilo de vida el que me aporta esa claridad/energía: dieta keto/baja en carbos con alimentos de calidad, 2-3 ingestas al día o solo 1 (OMAD), ayuno intermitente 16:8 (personalmente no lo sigo mucho ya que pierdo demasiado peso), ejercicio moderado casi diario, buenas caminatas... siento que todo esto me aporta una energía tremenda a lo largo del día llegando a la noche sin aquel cansancio extremo que tenía ya por las tardes cuando tomaba más carbohidratos en más ingestas diarias.

De todos modos, pongo algunos suplementos que tomo actualmente:

- Zinc (22 mg)
- Omega 3 1000mg (50% EPA /25% DHA)+ Vit K2+ Vit D3 ( 2000 UI)
- Astrágalo 1500mg
- Resveratrol de alta absorción 1000mg
- Curcumina 1380mg+gengibre 100 mg+pimienta negra 20+probióticos


----------



## derepen (20 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> En mi caso, yo no sabría decir qué alimento/suplemento me causa claridad mental. Más bien es el estilo de vida el que me aporta esa claridad/energía: dieta keto/baja en carbos con alimentos de calidad, 2-3 ingestas al día o solo 1 (OMAD), ayuno intermitente 16:8 (personalmente no lo sigo mucho ya que pierdo demasiado peso), ejercicio moderado casi diario, buenas caminatas... siento que todo esto me aporta una energía tremenda a lo largo del día llegando a la noche sin aquel cansancio extremo que tenía ya por las tardes cuando tomaba más carbohidratos en más ingestas diarias.
> 
> De todos modos, pongo algunos suplementos que tomo actualmente:
> 
> ...



Todo lo que comentas parece muy saludable sí, llevo un tiempo haciendo algo parecido y sienta muy bien.

Sobre lo que has puesto me sonaba el Resveratrol y no sabía de qué, al final lo he recordado.

En youtube hay un médico que está obsesionado con evitar el envejecimiento, analiza la literatura que va saliendo al respecto y va probando los "elixires de la juventud". Pues antes tomaba esa sustancia pero luego creo que dejó de hacerlo. Aquí tienes la lista de reproducción con todo lo que ha dicho sobre eso:



El tío es una auténtica farmacia andante, además hace ayunos de 7 días, creo que demasiado extremo. Pero está bien informado, de eso no hay duda. La duda está en si la literatura científica que se publica sobre este tema sirve para algo


----------



## cholesfer (20 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Ya que estamos, a parte de dejar pan y azúcar, a vosotros, ¿Qué alimento/suplemento os aporta más claridad mental?



Ejercicio y ayuno.


----------



## Gort (20 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Todo lo que comentas parece muy saludable sí, llevo un tiempo haciendo algo parecido y sienta muy bien.
> 
> Sobre lo que has puesto me sonaba el Resveratrol y no sabía de qué, al final lo he recordado.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el vídeo de este médico, a quien no conocía. Suelo seguir a Dr. Ekberg y Dr. Berg en youtube. He escuchado hasta más o menos la mitad de este vídeo y dice que tras tantos estudios no hay nada concluyente respecto a qué efectos reales tiene el resveratrol y que la mayoría de estudios probablemente no eran objetivos. Habría sido muy interesante que hubiera dicho algo sobre la cantidad diaria de resveratrol suministrada a los sujetos así como la capacidad de absorción del mismo. Al final dice que prefiere recetarles metformina a sus pacientes diabéticos... Cambia la conclusión de un estudio por su propia conclusión un poco sacada de la manga. Pero bueno, él es médico y yo no lo soy aunque por experiencia personal nunca me he fiado de los galenos.

Suelo tomar resveratrol todos los años durante unos meses. Luego descanso. Siempre ha habido dudas respecto a la efectividad del resveratrol como potente antioxidante pero es que no existen los milagros en el campo del antienvejecimiento. También se habla mucho del astrágalo sobre sus propiedades antienvejecimiento celular. En fin...


----------



## nief (20 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Ya que estamos, a parte de dejar pan y azúcar, a vosotros, ¿Qué alimento/suplemento os aporta más claridad mental?



Cafe o te negro con nata liquida de mañana.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

¿Para esto sirve contar calorias? Minuto 13.........


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Yo necesito una ayuda que es muy poco frecuente y algo complicada a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.
> 
> Ando otra vez con muy bajo peso, con una altura de 1.85 y 57 kilos. Teniendo en cuenta que no soy tirillas sino que tengo musculo (hago mis dominadas en el HIT sin despeinarme), eso es un porcentaje de grasa demasiado bajo,...
> 
> ...



Patatas y arroz.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

This

Sin carbos no engordaras asi de facil. Si mete mas cogera algun kilo seguro. Carbos de arroz y patata puedes meter sin problema en cantidad.

Pd. Ya si quieres engordar mas rapido alguna cerveza en la semana.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

El pan tambien te lo puedes meter por el culo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

Disculpa lo de antes, pero eres un poco troll, precisamente con aceite de oliva no engordas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Para esto sirve contar calorias? Minuto 13.........



Un plan sin fisuras  

Tienen encima de la mesa mas peso en azucar que la oronda señora.

Es hipnotico, es como ver dos grandes simios comiendo en el zoo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

Ya veo que tienes el perfil "cuatro" dias, te voy a hacer un resumen "no troll".

- Grasa, no insulinica, no engorda.

- Pan, carbo refinado de absorcion rapida, muy insulinico si engorda, pero tiene mil mierdas. Son carbos malos, energia vacia, como comer sobres de azucar, y gluten a manta.

Vamos que ni dos paginas del hilo te has leido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Grande el dr Berg, azote de la OMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

No existe pan integral en ninguna parte salvo que te muelas tu el trigo.

Lo de contar calorias ya esta mas muerto que Tutankamon.

Si no elevas el nivel de insulina en sangre es virtualmente imposible engordar.


----------



## nief (21 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No existe pan integral en ninguna parte salvo que te muelas tu el trigo.
> 
> Lo de contar calorias ya esta mas muerto que Tutankamon.
> 
> Si no elevas el nivel de insulina en sangre es virtualmente imposible engordar.



Doy fe. Engordas 1 kg o 2 y luego pasan cosas

Calor terrible
Asco al intentar comer mas
Sensacuon de estar lleno todo el dia
No paras quieto. No estas tranquilo solo tienes pensamientos de hacer y hacer cosas

Sin insulina dificil


Calculo que es como intentar adelgazar con insulina. Que tiene el efecto contrario


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

Otro medico falso vertiendo consignas, y van....

Te repito que lo que vas a encontrar en panaderias industriales es harina blanca con fibra añadida, pero eso no es integral.

Simplemente no se fabrica ni se encuentra de forma facil. Seria un pan entre un millon, recomendar eso es falaz.

Ademas seria integral, si existiese, del mismo trigo moderno trasgenico de mierda. Besura en cualquier caso.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

La virgen que rapido estas de guardia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

Te voy a meter al ignore por este post:
- Por hacerte pasar por medico (esta muy visto).
- Por soltar la parida de contar calorias en este hilo (vergonzoso).
- Por vender pseudopan integral. Mierda con nombre "saludable" (aqui no cuela).

A tomar por culo otro idiota a sueldo.


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Ago 2022)

Os agradezco los a los 2 @Raptor @Karlos Smith , por favor no os peleeis

Lo del Sandwitch lo descarto, el gluten me sienta mal, me causa embotamiento mental y problemas en la piel entre otros. Tampoco pienso que sea como el azúcar, puesto que en azúcar es sacarosa, un 50% fructosa, algo bastante dañino a medio plazo. Pero en cualquier caso, las harinas las descarto

En cuanto al cancer y el pan integral, como es posible reduzca las posibilidades de cancer? Comparado con que? Que tipo de cancer? Puedes facilitarme el paper?

Por otro lado, que habeis comentado, la grasa tengo entendido por nuestro brillante compañera @Smiling Jack que puede engordar si va acompañado de producto insulinogenos, no porque se almacene sino porque reduce las necesidades energeticas y eso hace que almacenemos más glucidos en forma de grasas


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Os agradezco los a los 2 @Raptor @Karlos Smith , por favor no os peleeis
> 
> Lo del Sandwitch lo descarto, el gluten me sienta mal, me causa embotamiento mental y problemas en la piel entre otros. Tampoco pienso que sea como el azúcar, puesto que en azúcar es sacarosa, un 50% fructosa, algo bastante dañino a medio plazo. Pero en cualquier caso, las harinas las descarto
> 
> ...



No es pelea hombre, en el hilo entran usuarios falsos a montones pero algunos dan el cante demasiado. 

Ese pollo va con perfil de hace unos meses y claramente desinformando. El que quiera que lo lea yo lo tengo claro.


"Brillante compañera"
Siempre he pensado que Smiling es un señor pero "nunca digas jamaras jamon"


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es pelea hombre, en el hilo entran usuarios falsos a montones pero algunos dan el cante demasiado.
> 
> Ese pollo va con perfil de hace unos meses y claramente desinformando. El que quiera que lo lea yo lo tengo claro.
> 
> ...



Se me fue la vocal, siento la transgenerización


----------



## SexyVIcky (21 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Yo sí lo he leído y te lo paso por .epub o .mobi si lo quieres leer.
> 
> Todo mentiras de los hipocondriacos. El mundo entero vive feliz de tener el trigo y se vive más años que nunca pero las maricas hipocondriacas se inventan gilipolleces.
> 
> El pan y los hidratos engordan mucho pero son la solución para que la población mundial no pase hambre de manera muy barata y muy sana. Gracias al pan el mundo se multiplicó por miles de millones y vive más que nunca. Lo demás son gilipolleces y te encontrarás los mismos estudios negativos de la carne el pescado las verduras y de todo.



No se que le ves de bueno a que la población sea cada vez más.El plan es justo el contrario,acabar con nosotros para el 2030.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es pelea hombre, en el hilo entran usuarios falsos a montones pero algunos dan el cante demasiado.
> 
> Ese pollo va con perfil de hace unos meses y claramente desinformando. El que quiera que lo lea yo lo tengo claro.
> 
> ...



¿Esta usted asumiendo mi género porque mi avatar sea un señor con una barba en la que podrías perder una cigüeña?


----------



## nief (25 Ago 2022)

Calculadora higado graso

Si no sabes tu nivel de ggt usa 10
Si no sabes trigliceridos usa 100

Al final importa mas la cintura









Índice de Hígado graso (FLI)


El Índice de Hígado Graso es una propuesta publicada en el año 2006, por un grupo de hepatólogos italianos, colaboradores del emblemático y prestigioso Grupo de Estudio de Nutrición e Hígado Dionysos que busca facilitar la vida a los pacientes y ayudar a los médicos a detectar quienes están en...




amhigo.com


----------



## Gort (26 Ago 2022)

nief dijo:


> Calculadora higado graso
> 
> Si no sabes tu nivel de ggt usa 10
> Si no sabes trigliceridos usa 100
> ...



Me ha dado un 1% sin saber "ggt" (he puesto 10). Poca probabilidad dice.


----------



## nief (26 Ago 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Me ha dado un 1% sin saber "ggt" (he puesto 10). Poca probabilidad dice.



A mi 2% 

Poca probabilidad

Estaria bien tener datos de mas foreros

Por lo que veo lo que mas prima es tener barriga = grasa abdominal


----------



## nief (26 Ago 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Esta usted asumiendo mi género porque mi avatar sea un señor con una barba en la que podrías perder una cigüeña?



No le imagino como mujer yo tp.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Ago 2022)

nief dijo:


> No le imagino como mujer yo tp.



Mujer con pene, que es lo que está de moda.
Ah, y lesbiana, y machorra.

O sea, lo que viene siendo un señor de toda la vida (excepto a efectos de leyes discriminatorias, y eso)


----------



## Verita Serum (26 Ago 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Diría que n=1 no es un grupo de estudio muy significativo.
> 
> Si tiene que tomar suplementos de vitaminas con una dieta rica en grasas y proteínas es que NO ESTÁ COMIENDO LO QUE DEBE, concretamente, CASQUERÍA.
> 
> ...



Una vez que se decide comer casquería a discreción, que está riquísima, surgen preguntas de novato. Por ejemplo, ¿hay que llevar cuenta de cuánto hígado se come? Se supone que tiene muchísima vitamina A y si se consume a diario se acabaría con hipervitaminosis.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (27 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Para esto sirve contar calorias? Minuto 13.........



No quisiera hacer sangre, pero me ha resultado un video estremecedor... También algo hipnótico por lo morboso.

Por suerte, mi algoritmo de YouTube, que está bien enseñado, al segundo video, me ha recomendado a esta youtuber cubana, y cuyo video voy a compartir en el principal, además de aquí, ustedes me disculpen si consideran off topic, toca alimentación y economía desde un punto de vista de la calle. 

Me gustó el video y ahora quiero marchar a Cuba, sin billete de vuelta.


----------



## Gort (27 Ago 2022)

Por si alguien quiere calcular su edad metabólica: 

¿Qué es la edad metabólica y cómo se calcula? - Actualidad Sanitaria

_La fórmula para calcular la edad metabólica es la siguiente:
_

_Hombres = 66 + (6,23 x Peso) + (12,7 x Altura) – (6,8 x Años)_
_Mujeres = 66 + (4,35 x Peso) + (4,7 x Altura) – (4,7 x años)_

Voy a cumplir 54 años y me ha dado una edad metabólica de 46.


----------



## Ergot Rye (27 Ago 2022)

Yo sin hidratos si que sufro mareos y fatiga. Pero procuro meter solo cereales integrales, patata... pero limpio. Me mantengo bastante bien No estoy súper seco, pero con 41 años las chortinas y charillos, aún me miran


----------



## nief (27 Ago 2022)

Ergot Rye dijo:


> Yo sin hidratos si que sufro mareos y fatiga. Pero procuro meter solo cereales integrales, patata... pero limpio. Me mantengo bastante bien No estoy súper seco, pero con 41 años las chortinas y charillos, aún me miran



Lo cual es sintoma de 0 flexibilidad metabolica. Tu cuerpo no puede utizar grasas como combustible

Posiblemente haya ya resistencia a la insulina


----------



## Ergot Rye (27 Ago 2022)

nief dijo:


> Lo cual es sintoma de 0 flexibilidad metabolica. Tu cuerpo no puede utizar grasas como combustible
> 
> Posiblemente haya ya resistencia a la insulina



Bueno, si no hago deporte si aguanto, pero con 4 sesiones de fuerza a la semana más un par de días de cardio, y metiéndole caña, pues necesito gasofa. Si no no progreso en crecimiento de masa muscular y me estanco en el powerlifting. Si bajo la intensidad del entreno o en periodos de descanso, puedo pasar sin hidratos. Hace unos años me quedé en 69 kg midiendo 1,77, con un img de menos de 10. Medido con las pinzas por un dietista. Pero si que si le meto caña al gym y quiero progresar, le tengo que meter hidratos, no he probado a meter más grasa y menos hidrato. Asi me va bien.


----------



## Cadernera (31 Ago 2022)

Buenos días, hoy me han surgido dudas.
¿Alguna recomendación para running en ayunas? ¿Es importante desayunar algo después de correr? ¿És posible mantenerse en ayunas 4 o 5 horas tras correr? ¿O bien es preferible tomar algo antes de hacer ejercicio?


----------



## nief (31 Ago 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy me han surgido dudas.
> ¿Alguna recomendación para running en ayunas? ¿Es importante desayunar algo después de correr? ¿És posible mantenerse en ayunas 4 o 5 horas tras correr? ¿O bien es preferible tomar algo antes de hacer ejercicio?



Yo voy a correr a mediodia y solo hago 1 comida al dia

Si estoy en ayuno largo voy a correr igual

Lo unico agua y sales tras correr


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## cholesfer (31 Ago 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Buenos días, hoy me han surgido dudas.
> ¿Alguna recomendación para running en ayunas? ¿Es importante desayunar algo después de correr? ¿És posible mantenerse en ayunas 4 o 5 horas tras correr? ¿O bien es preferible tomar algo antes de hacer ejercicio?



Beber mucho
No
Si
No


----------



## Antisocialista (1 Sep 2022)

Juego en un equipo de soccer, los entrenamientos son a las 13.15, alguna sugerencia de almuerzo que aporte los nutrientes óptimos y evitar ir muy lleno a entrenar. Lamentablemente a veces me desocupo recién a las 12.30 gracias


----------



## nief (1 Sep 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> Juego en un equipo de soccer, los entrenamientos son a las 13.15, alguna sugerencia de almuerzo que aporte los nutrientes óptimos y evitar ir muy lleno a entrenar. Lamentablemente a veces me desocupo recién a las 12.30 gracias



Un te
Un cafe con nata
Un vaso de agua


----------



## nief (1 Sep 2022)

Los alimentos ultraprocesados se asocian con más cáncer colorrectal y enfermedad cardiaca


Dos estudios basados en información sobre los hábitos alimentarios y la salud de más de 225.000 personas vinculan estos patrones dietéticos con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad cardiaca, cáncer colorrectal y muerte prematura. Los autores reclaman políticas públicas que limiten su consumo y que...




www.agenciasinc.es






SORPRESAAAAA


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

Yo sigo con mis experimentos corporales.

Hice una definición desde enero a junio, haciendo una dieta paleofriendly, es decir, nada de bollos o productos azucarados. El único carbo que metí fue patata y arroz. Y después del primer mes, empecé a hacer un cheat meal cada finde, que consistía en un día free, podían caer pizzas, brownies, lo que quisiese. Pasé de 85kg a 75kg en apenas dos meses, y sin sufrir recaídas ni nada. Y conserve el músculo ganado. (para aquellos que dicen que haciendo paleo y quitando muchos carbos pierdes masa muscular..)

Pues bien después de eso, que ya lo fui contando en el jailo, desde mediados de junio incluido a todo julio, por razones personales, he estado comiendo fuera todos los días, comida basura en general, algún menú de restaurante, kebaps, bocadillos de mercadona, comida de ésta preparada, cosas azucaradas, cereales, lácteos de todo tipo etc... Me dije a mi mismo, voy a tomármelo de relax, y comer lo que me apetezca sin cocinar ni nada y a ver que pasa.

Puntos positivos: para mi sorpresa apenas he engordado, creí que iba a ganar unos cuanto kg de más, rollo 5kg o así, pero solo he ganado 2kg comiendo mierda y mal. Me he dado cuenta de que nos tienen totalmente engañados con la alimentación. Todo cansa. Si estás tomando todo el día azúcar y ultraprocesados te acabas cansando también, y no solo eso, si no que te jodes la salud por el camino.

Puntos negativos: desarrollé una alergia rara que se me quitó en cuanto volví a comer bien en agosto. Unos puntos rojos por brazos y abdomen (no, no es sida del mono que os veo venir cabrones), que no sé si fueron consecuencia de tomar demasiada leche (todos los días caía un cartón por la noche), o simplemente derivada de una alimentación de mierda en general. No sé si a alguien le ha pasado más. Al principio creí que era por insectos, mosquitos y demás bichos, pero ya digo, en cuanto volví a comer como os explicaré ahora, se fue la alergia esa rara.

Ahora he vuelto a los 75kg. Hago 3 comidas al día (4 los días de entreno, un sandwich con crema de cacahuete), la primera fuerte (arroz, huevo, carne, y demás, bastante cantidad), la segunda es novedad (2 sanwiches con lomo y queso) y la tercera es simplemente frutos rojos antes de dormir. Aunque tengo tiempo para cocinar, no me mola nada la cocina, ya tengo mis comidas estructuradas y es muy cómodo. He metido el bimbo, con vistas a quitarlo o sustituirlo, pero estoy viendo que sigo en el peso y no me sienta mal. Además son ''bastantes'' calorías que me ahorran de cocinar otras cosas.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> a lo mejor no iban a ser los "subdesarrollados" los peor parados, sino los occidentales que necesitamos una sociedad muy compleja que ha de ser abastecida, y esa complejidad puede derrumbarse ante la falta de energía.



Touché. Sin quitar un ápice a las ventajas de liberar de la ingesta diaria azúcares y harinas refinadas...


----------



## nief (4 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo sigo con mis experimentos corporales.
> 
> Hice una definición desde enero a junio, haciendo una dieta paleofriendly, es decir, nada de bollos o productos azucarados. El único carbo que metí fue patata y arroz. Y después del primer mes, empecé a hacer un cheat meal cada finde, que consistía en un día free, podían caer pizzas, brownies, lo que quisiese. Pasé de 85kg a 75kg en apenas dos meses, y sin sufrir recaídas ni nada. Y conserve el músculo ganado. (para aquellos que dicen que haciendo paleo y quitando muchos carbos pierdes masa muscular..)
> 
> ...




Te olvidas de la resistencia a la insulina. Tu reseteo de varios meses ayuda muchisimo a no engordar como un cabron en cuanto vuelves a meterle carbos a saco y te permite hacer ejercicio.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Gracias a la recomendación del forero "saludable13" en otro hilo, descubrí este libro tan interesante, ameno e instructivo sobre toda esta temática:
> 
> Cerebro de pan david perlmutter
> 
> Dejo aquí el enlace al pdf completo del libro por si alguien más quiere leerlo. Ni siquiera es necesario descargarlo, se puede leer en la misma página.



Hola, gracias por subir el vídeo. Pero se ve que llegué tarde y ya no está disponible. ¿Podrías resubirlo, please? (me registré a propósito en la web)


----------



## Gort (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Hola, gracias por subir el vídeo. Pero se ve que llegué tarde y ya no está disponible. ¿Podrías resubirlo, please? (me registré a propósito en la web)



¡Hola! Pues lo estoy intentando pero no me deja por ser un archivo demasiado grande. De todos modos, si miras a la derecha de la página dentro del enlace, verás que hay 3 "Cerebros de pan" más para descargar en PDF. Un saludo.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> sólo una palabra: DOMINADAS
> 
> de nada



Si y no.

P.e.: para quienes tienen escoliosis, mejor buscar otros ejercicios. Eso, o hacer dominadas con goma durante bastante tiempo, al menos, hasta que seas capaz de hacer 10 seguidas (obviamente pq no solo se trata de una ligera desviación de la espalda sino que además lleva aparejado inexorablemente unos hombros desaparejados, con lo que eso conlleva en ejercicios de este tipo...)


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> - Tener momentos en el que comes carbohidratos sin problemas. Yo lo hago los fines de semana por lo de la vida social comiendo cosas como arroz, tortillas de patatas y cosas así, pero cada uno lo hace de la manera como le vaya mejor. Como para ese día si haces deporte con intensidad las reservas estarán bastante bajas pues *todo lo absorberás como si fuera una esponja para compensarlas*.



Una pregunta referida a aquellos con:
1.- Perfil ectomorfo tipo: 1,80 mts.y 60 kg de peso (más o menos cte.éste). Barriguilla mínima y "flotador" alguno (ni si quiera sentado).

2.- Durante años ha estado comiendo HC de alto indice glucémico en cantidades altas. Y algo de azúcares pero éstos sin abusar.

3.- Estando mes y medio sin absolutamente nada de HC de alto índice glucémico y tirando de HC básicamente de verduras y alguna fruta durante ese tiempo.

En ese escenario y tras ese período q indico: ¿sería útil el consejo d algunos entrenadores de power lifting que ese aporte se haga cada vez de una sesión de 1h ejercicio en términos de hipertrofia?


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> nuestro cerebro (puede consumir glucosa o grasas) las grasas en forma de betahidroxy butirato (cetonas) o en forma de glucosa. Para consumir las grasas no necesita nada, si lo hay lo consume primero pero para consumir azucar (al igual que el resto del cuerpo) necesita que la insulina lo transporte al interior de la celula, ok?
> 
> Si uno lleva mucho tiempo con su cuerpo inundado en insulina pues se vuelve resistente a la misma. Como? Pues lo que hace el cuerpo es reducir el numero de receptores de insulina.
> 
> ...



Te pongo una reseña del libro "Guía de Práctica Clínica Atención Integral de la Obesidad en la Infancia y la Adolescencia" de:



Melchor Alpizar Salazar dijo:


> Pero qué pasa si un menor no desayuna y sólo lleva su lunch, suceden dos cosas, primero: el hígado comienza a captar energía del mismo cuerpo, por ejemplo, de los músculos, lo que puede provocar debilitamiento. Segundo: cuando el niño ingiere su almuerzo a la hora del recreo, esos aminoácidos se regresan en forma de grasa, esto debido a que el hígado ya buscó energía por otro lado, en consecuencia el infante subirá de peso



¿En qué medida en niños y adolescentes cambia todo lo dicho en el hilo? No sé, tras leerme casi 400 páginas del post, algo me chirría en lo expuesto por D.Melchor...


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Una pregunta referida a aquellos con:
> 1.- Perfil ectomorfo tipo: 1,80 mts.y 60 kg de peso (más o menos cte.éste). Barriguilla mínima y "flotador" alguno (ni si quiera sentado).
> 
> 2.- Durante años ha estado comiendo HC de alto indice glucémico en cantidades altas. Y algo de azúcares pero éstos sin abusar.
> ...





Me supongo que te referirás a lo de la ventana anabólica. Eso tiene mucho mito, en realidad da igual cuando lo hagas dentro de las 24-72 horas siguientes al entrenamiento y siempre que haya un aporte suficiente de proteinas y HC.

Lo que si influye basante más es que haya un aporte continuo sobre todo de HC (con algo de proteina) para recargar y sobrecompensar las reservas de glucógeno. Pero claro, eso en términos de rendimiento deportivo es muy recomendable pero en términos de salud no es precisamente lo más adecuado. Y si estás aquí supongo que tu prioridad será la salud...

Saludos.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero claro, eso en términos de rendimiento deportivo es muy recomendable pero en términos de salud no es precisamente lo más adecuado. Y si estás aquí supongo que tu prioridad será la salud...



No te he entendido del todo: si el eje como bien indicas es la salud... ¿ejercicios de hipertrofia *moderados *(q son los que requieren esas recargas de HC) -con sus dieta ideal- son incompatibles con dietas saludables?

¿Quizás como indicaste post's atrás centrarse en ejercicios de fuerza?


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> es lo que conseguis con vuestro enorme narcisismo que os pierde a unos cuantos de este hilo....
> 
> Incluyo a @Malditos Bastardos , @Rauxa , @zapatitos, gente mítica en este hilo y que en su dia aporto autenticas joyas
> 
> Y tristemente mucha gente no seguira paleo por eso mismo, porque esa actitud de soberbia por la vida causa rechazo



Pues será su percepción particular. Yo en absoluto percibo esa chulería. Pero nada de nada. Percibo alguien que se ha documentado, y además, lo ha probado.

A ver si además de la sensibilidad a la insulina... también habrá que ver nuestra sensibilidad a la chulería donde no hay. Digo.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> No te he entendido del todo: si el eje como bien indicas es la salud... ¿ejercicios de hipertrofia *moderados *(q son los que requieren esas recargas de HC) -con sus dieta ideal- son incompatibles con dietas saludables?
> 
> ¿Quizás como indicaste post's atrás centrarse en ejercicios de fuerza?




Me refiero a que la típica alimentación buscando el continuo estímulo de la insulina para conseguir máximos resultados en hipertrofia es incompatible con la salud por las razones que ya sabemos.

Pero eso no quiere decir que sea la única forma de conseguir resultados, solo que la otra forma es bastante más lenta y obviamente no vas a conseguir nunca los mismos resultados por razones obvias (estás sacando de la ecuación a la insulina que es la hormona más anabólica) pero sigue habiendo otras hormonas que aunque den menos resultados que la insulina siguen dando resultados y sin los prejuicios que tiene la sobreestimulación de la insulina.

En la vida siempre hay que elegir porque no se puede tener todo a la vez y lo que se elija ya depende de cada cual. Así es la vida.

Yo solo te cuento lo que hay para que no te lleves nunca a engaño, la salud es totalmente incompatible con el gran rendimiento deportivo. Y quien te cuente lo contrario te está engañando.

Saludos.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo solo te cuento lo que hay para que no te lleves nunca a engaño, la salud es totalmente incompatible con el gran rendimiento deportivo



Por supuestísimo. De hecho, ya te lo he comentado antes que es hipertrofia moderada.

Pero es que además, yo no tengo intención de eliminar los HC. Sí los HC de alto índice glucémico, pero no puedo prescindir de los HC por la sencilla razón que soy ectomorfo. Si o sí tengo que incluir HC's en mi dieta. Quizás menos que hasta ahora, pero ya el propio forero ya se lo decía a otro caso parecido al mío:



Karlos Smith dijo:


> Mete primero patatas y arroz en cantidad y tampoco pasa nada si te comes un bocata a la semana y alguna cerveza.
> El problema surge con panificados todos los dias en todas las comidas.
> Pd. el boniato es un carbo excelente y por supuesto fruta.



Sólo que en mi caso, además, quiero añadir ejercicios de hipertrofia, de ahi mi interés en saber si "el truco" estaría en introducirlas *principalmente *en la ingesta post-entrenamiento.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Por supuestísimo. De hecho, ya te lo he comentado antes que es hipertrofia moderada.
> 
> Pero es que además, yo no tengo intención de eliminar los HC. Sí los HC de alto índice glucémico, pero no puedo prescindir de los HC por la sencilla razón que soy ectomorfo. Si o sí tengo que incluir HC's en mi dieta. Quizás menos que hasta ahora, pero ya el propio forero ya se lo decía a otro caso parecido al mío:
> 
> ...





El "truco" consiste en HC cada 2-3 horas para rellenar el glucógeno y sobrecompensarlo, obviamente después de un entrenamiento intenso. Claro que eso supone estar estimulando continuamente la insulina y por tanto ser un buen candidato en el futuro a una bonita diabetes...

Pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda crecer muscularmente porque hay más hormonas como la testosterona, hormona del crecimiento, cortisol, estrógeno que influyen positiva o negativamente en la hipertrofia. Y por ejemplo la testosterona se estimula más con grasas buenas y la hormona del crecimiento restringiendo los HC.

Y se me olvidaba la hormona más importante del cuerpo que hay que estimular para conseguir resultados a medio y largo que es *LA HORMONA DE LA PACIENCIA *que es la hormona en la que más falla todo el mundo porque lo queremos todo y lo queremos ya.

Saludos.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> y a ser posible manda a la mierda la hamburguesa con pan (*mientras te sobren kilos*).



¿Y en el caso de que no te sobren, incluso te falten? ¿en 2 comidas por semana? ¿1 de las comidas del día (tres)?

Graciaaasss...


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> hay quien lo quiere todo y lo quiere ya



No es mi caso.



zapatitos dijo:


> y la hormona del crecimiento *restringiendo los HC*.



¿Por ejemplo? (ajustándonos al caso de un ectomorfo)


----------



## zapatitos (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> No es mi caso.
> 
> 
> ¿Por ejemplo? (ajustándonos al caso de un ectomorfo)





Basicamente la GH se estimula con restricción de HC y periodos de ayuno, la testosterona con grasas buenas y levantamientos pesados y la insulina con carbohidratos.

La testosterona con el entrenamiento estilo PWF, mi aove, morcillitas y demás. La GH con el ayuno intermitente y la insulina con los fines de semana de paellita, tortillas de patatas y croquetas.

Está claro que así no voy a ganar nunca el Campeonato Mundial de PWF Categoría Máster, pero en la etapa de mi vida que estoy pues me basta y me sobra para tener un aspecto saludable.

Saludos.


----------



## El buho pensante (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Pues será su percepción particular. Yo en absoluto percibo esa chulería. Pero nada de nada. Percibo alguien que se ha documentado, y además, lo ha probado.
> 
> A ver si además de la sensibilidad a la insulina... también habrá que ver nuestra sensibilidad a la chulería donde no hay. Digo.



No lo comentaba por este hilo donde la información es certera, sino por las intervenciones en otros hilos, donde he leido autenticas burradas de paco de bar


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> ¿Y en el caso de que no te sobren, incluso te falten? ¿en 2 comidas por semana? ¿1 de las comidas del día (tres)?
> 
> Graciaaasss...



Es una pregunta complicada, para una persona sin sobrepeso no supondria un problema con moderacion. 

El problema del pan es que es muy adictivo y tiene algunos problemas asociados mas alla del alto contenido en carbos.

Si se quiere coger algun kilo yo apostaria por meter mas patatas y arroz y el pan como algo muy esporadico.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> yo apostaria por meter mas patatas y arroz



P.e., ... ¿todos los días en 1 de las 3 comidas sería ya abusar para mi caso (incluyendo 50 minutos de ej.fuerza 5 dias a la semana)?


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> P.e., ... ¿todos los días en 1 de las 3 comidas sería ya abusar para mi caso?



Veo que vas leyendo a saco a buen ritmo todo el hilo. No te puedo decir que el pan a diario sea una buena idea.

Hace algun tiempo entro algun conforero comentando que no emgordaba ni a tiros.

En estos casos una paleo alta en grasa tambien puede ayudar. No porque la grasa engorde que eso ya lo hemos aclarado en mil post, es porque se consigue mejorar el comportamiento hormonal.


----------



## dietis (4 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Veo que vas leyendo a saco a buen ritmo todo el hilo



Me quedé hace tiempo en la página 200 y ya me he dicho aquello de:

​


Karlos Smith dijo:


> No te puedo decir que el pan a diario sea una buena idea



Mierda, como soy tan escueto no me he explicado bien. Pan nada, ya ha quedado claro incluso en mi caso. Me refería a arroz/patatas...


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Me quedé hace tiempo en la página 200 y ya me he dicho aquello de:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



No.hombre no te confundas no hay ninguna pega en meter mas carbos en la dieta si los necesitas, patatas, arroz, boniatos, mas frutas, etc.

El problema los crean los refinados no el resto.

Pd. Aunque metas mas carbos no te ovides de meter buenas grasas en la ecuacion.


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Sep 2022)

Yo me rindo, si me tengo que morir de inanición que así sea. Pero dejo los putos hidratos. Un mes comiendo lo mismo o mas de carne etc, pero con buen acompañamiento de arroz y patata en las comidas, forzandome mas alla del apetito y no he subido ni medio kilo, sigo en los 57

Para lo unico que me ha servido es para hacer mayores deposiciones y con mayor frecuencia

Y lo peor, para tumbarme la capacidad mental, donde antes sacaba un dual nback 20 ahora no saco ni un nback8


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Yo me rindo, si me tengo que morir de inanición que así sea. Pero dejo los putos hidratos. Un mes comiendo lo mismo o mas de carne etc, pero con buen acompañamiento de arroz y patata en las comidas, forzandome mas alla del apetito y no he subido ni medio kilo, sigo en los 57
> 
> Para lo unico que me ha servido es para hacer mayores deposiciones y con mayor frecuencia
> 
> Y lo peor, para tumbarme la capacidad mental, donde antes sacaba un dual nback 20 ahora no saco ni un nback8




No nos queda claro que quieres decir


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> No nos queda claro que quieres decir



Es un simple gesto de frustración, da igual cuanto coma y cuanto incluya de hidratos mi peso no sube nada, asi que nada seguire comiendo como siempre y si no se estanca el peso, bajo demasiado y me muero pues que se le va a hacer. Pero estoy cansado de luchar contra la constante perdida de peso desde siempre


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Es un simple gesto de frustración, da igual cuanto coma y cuanto incluya de hidratos mi peso no sube nada, asi que nada seguire comiendo como siempre y si no se estanca el peso, bajo demasiado y me muero pues que se le va a hacer. Pero estoy cansado de luchar contra la constante perdida de peso desde siempre



Incluye pan en cada comida, ya verás como subes. Y mete de postre yogures azucarados. Eso de que no subes de peso, es por un tema calórico, gastas más de lo que injieres. Intenta comer harinas cuando tengas una comida de solo proteínas y grasas. Por ejemplo, no tiene sentido comer un plato con arroz + pan. O pasta + pan.

Metete para merendar un bocata de jamón y queso todos los días. Si puede ser de barra mejor que molde.


----------



## nief (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Incluye pan en cada comida, ya verás como subes. Y mete de postre yogures azucarados. Eso de que no subes de peso, es por un tema calórico, gastas más de lo que injieres.



Lo que quiere decir el amigo es que engordar lo tienes facil 

Aumenta la presencia de insulina lo maximo posible el mayor tiempo posible y ya lo veras

Desayuna come merienda y cena algo con hidratos y veras


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> Lo que quiere decir el amigo es que engordar lo tienes facil
> 
> Aumenta la presencia de insulina lo maximo posible el mayor tiempo posible y ya lo veras
> 
> Desayuna come merienda y cena algo con hidratos y veras



Pues yo le entendido lo contrario, que tiene dificultad para engordar. Bendito problema.


----------



## El buho pensante (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues yo le entendido lo contrario, que tiene dificultad para engordar. Bendito problema.



Eso es, tengo problemas para engordar. No puedo con el pan, no lo tolero bien, me causa muchos problemas
Al igual no puedo comer queso (con lo apetitoso que parece), soy alergico a los lacteos

En ambos casos acabaria con muchos problemas y el sistema digestivo hecho trizas

Se podria decir que no puedo con alimentos neoliticos xD

Pensandolo con calma esta tarde, podría probar a incluir fruta de nuevo, nunca me ha sentado mal. Incluso he pensado hacerme temporalmente turron casero con miel y almendras (quiero ganar algo de peso, no terminar siendo un tirillas con un higado graso)


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Eso es, tengo problemas para engordar. No puedo con el pan, no lo tolero bien, me causa muchos problemas
> Al igual no puedo comer queso (con lo apetitoso que parece), soy alergico a los lacteos
> 
> En ambos casos acabaria con muchos problemas y el sistema digestivo hecho trizas
> ...



Si quieres ganar peso, la fruta en cantidades grandes yo la descartaría. Es muy saciante y tiene muy pocas calorías.
Si te molan los dulces, por ahí tienes una vía fácil para ganar calorías rápido.

Pero vamos, es tan fácil como calcular tus macros. Si gastas 1500kcal al día, hazte una dieta de superávit de 1800kcal y ya está. La nutrición humana funciona en todos igual.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si quieres ganar peso, la fruta en cantidades grandes yo la descartaría. Es muy saciante y tiene muy pocas calorías.
> Si te molan los dulces, por ahí tienes una vía fácil para ganar calorías rápido.
> 
> Pero vamos, es tan fácil como calcular tus macros. *Si gastas 1500kcal al día, hazte una dieta de superávit de 1800kcal* y ya está. *La nutrición humana funciona en todos igual.*


----------



## nief (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si quieres ganar peso, la fruta en cantidades grandes yo la descartaría. Es muy saciante y tiene muy pocas calorías.
> Si te molan los dulces, por ahí tienes una vía fácil para ganar calorías rápido.
> 
> Pero vamos, es tan fácil como calcular tus macros. Si gastas 1500kcal al día, hazte una dieta de superávit de 1800kcal y ya está. La nutrición humana funciona en todos igual.



534 paginas para q vengas tu y lo resuelvas asi con semejante idiotez


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> 534 paginas para q vengas tu y lo resuelvas asi con semejante idiotez



Yo digo lo que a mí y a otros me ha funcionado en volumen. Ya sé que los gurús del hilo están en contra de contar calorías, pero yo lo he probado en mí, y me ha dado resultados.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Sep 2022)

En cuanto a la calvicie la comida no influye. Pero creo que la dieta paleo sería la mejor para el cabello pero vamos que la mejoría a lo mejor de un 10% frente a alguien que "coma de todo". 

Dietas pobres en proteína = malas para el pelo


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (7 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



126 likes y uno que disiente, el de siempre, ahora mismo me encuentro en proceso de extinción de anhedonia producida principalmente por abuso de sacarinas.

Ya me pasó con la Dolce Gusto "¿y qué coño me pasa que no le encuentro sentido a la vida?" Y yo y al milisegundo la sobrina de los del 6º ¡el azúcar! (Tienen buen ojo clínico).

Y entonces el mecanismo por cual funciona es el de ausencia del principal combustible del encéfalo (el único), la Glucosa. Y además por respuesta condicionada compesatoria inversa, si se me permite el término, pues tu organismo se prepara para recibir Glucosa (dulce) y en su lugar recibe 0 nutrientes (Hay un experimento muy curioso en el que unas moscas mueren de hambre al lado de un plato con comida, por seguir bebiendo agua con sacarina, que tiene 0 nutrientes).


----------



## Verita Serum (10 Sep 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> Lo que comentas del BMI es porque los médicos son subnormales retrasados de mierda.no hay otra explicación



Perdón por citar un mensaje del 2018, pero viendo lo que ha pasado después, no ha podido ser más premonitorio.


----------



## dietis (11 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Cualquiera puede comprobar que muchas nueces o almendras crudas si te pasas caen pesadas. Yo las como pero se nota la diferencia al tostarlas.



¿Y pasarlas unos minutos por horno de conveccion? (si es pequeño lo llaman "freidora" de aire)


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> ¿Y pasarlas unos minutos por horno de conveccion? (si es pequeño lo llaman "freidora" de aire)



Perfecto y comodo, y les puedes echar una pizca de sal.


----------



## Cazarr (12 Sep 2022)

Mozos, una pregunta: ¿la glucosa puede aumentar cuantas más horas de ayuno llevas? ¿O debería ser que a mayor horas de ayuno seguidas más baja debería estar la glucosa?

Desde hace un par de años he visto que mis niveles de glucosa son cada vez ligeramente más altos. El último, que es reciente, me sale la glucosa a 98. Cierto es que mi alimentación ahora mismo dista bastante de la que llevaba años atrás, pero tampoco abuso como para rozar el 100.

En lo que sí noto el cambio de hábitos es en que ahora lo paso francamente mal cuando ayuno. Si no como durante una mañana tengo debilidad, mareo ligero, ansiedad somatizada y -lo que más me llama la atención-: *apenas me rugen las tripas*. ¿Esto lo ha notado alguien más?

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## nief (12 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Mozos, una pregunta: ¿la glucosa puede aumentar cuantas más horas de ayuno llevas? ¿O debería ser que a mayor horas de ayuno seguidas más baja debería estar la glucosa?
> 
> Desde hace un par de años he visto que mis niveles de glucosa son cada vez ligeramente más altos. El último, que es reciente, me sale la glucosa a 98. Cierto es que mi alimentación ahora mismo dista bastante de la que llevaba años atrás, pero tampoco abuso como para rozar el 100.
> 
> ...



Apenas nos das mas datos.

Que tipo de dieta sigues?

Si comes low carb o incluso keto (nada de azucar) el azucar se mantiene estable todo el dia y por las mañanas puede incluso llegar a subir (efecto amanecer) pero mas que nada porque tu cuerpo no lo consume (consume grasa) y reserva el azucar para ese % que el cerebro si consume. 
Mas que nada porque tu no comes nada que tenga azucar.

Pero me da que no es tu caso.

Alguien en keto o low carb no tiene mareos ni problemas si no come incluso durante dias.

No importa la glucosa que tengas en ayunas para saber si esta bien o mal.

Importa que te midas:

hemoglobina glicosilada a1c -> da una medida media de cuanto azucar hay en sangre los ultimos 3 meses.
Insulina + glucosa en sangre en ayunas -> asi sabes cuanta insulina necesita tu cuerpo para mantener esa glucosa en sangre.

Todo lo demas no sirve para sacar informacion util alguna. (salvo cuando ya estas muy jodido pero ahi ya es tarde)


----------



## dietis (12 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> en nuestra casa las pastillas de 250g. de Kerrygold vuelan ante el pasmo de nuestros allegados porque estamos más delgados que ellos



Me estoy repasando de nuevo el hilo para ir recopilando recetillas. ¿Como alternáis la mantequilla en vuestras diferentes recetas para incluir tanta cantidad??


----------



## piru (12 Sep 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Me estoy repasando de nuevo el hilo para ir recopilando recetillas. ¿Como alternáis la mantequilla en vuestras diferentes recetas para incluir tanta cantidad??



Nunca falta en la mesa durante todas las comidas.
Lo utilizamos como para cocinar alternado con la manteca de cerdo (La mantequilla siempre a baja temperatura, se quema fácilmente)
El único aceite vegetal que utilizamos es el AOVE como condimento en frio.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (16 Sep 2022)

*Así es cómo afecta el azúcar a la microbiota provocando trastornos metabólicos e inmunes*


Según la evidencia de la que disponemos en la actualidad, hasta *un 70% de nuestro sistema inmune* reside en el intestino. Allí, sus células interactúan con la compleja comunidad que nos habita: un montón de microorganismos diferentes que en conjunto se denominan microbiota intestinal y que cumple funciones muy importantes para el correcto funcionamiento de nuestro cuerpo.
Teniendo esto en cuenta, no es de extrañar que la salud de la microbiota sea fundamental para nuestro bienestar y, más específicamente, para el de nuestro sistema inmune. En esta línea, un nuevo estudio llevado a cabo sobre ratones ha encontrado que* el azúcar presente en nuestra dieta* daña gravemente nuestro microbioma y, en consecuencia, también nuestro sistema inmune.

*Desequilibrios bacterianos*
Tal y como explican los autores de este trabajo en el artículo publicado al respecto en la revista científica _Cell, _este fenómeno se relaciona directamente con la competencia que existe entre las distintas especies que forman parte de la microbiota. Normalmente, esta competencia lleva a un complejo equilibrio que resulta beneficioso para nosotros. Sin embargo, parece ser que la* ingesta excesiva de azúcar* impulsa el crecimiento de determinadas especies (notablemente, _Faecalibaculum rodentium _en los ratones) que eliminan a las bacterias filamentosas segmentadas, que podríamos considerar bacterias 'buenas' (de nuevo, en ratones).

A su vez, este desequilibrio (llamado disbiosis) lleva a una reducción en un tipo específico de célula inmune llamado *linfocito Th17*, que en el caso de los ratones les protege frente a enfermedades tales como la obesidad inducida por una dieta alta en grasas.
Esto sucede porque las dosis altas de azúcar dañan el revestimiento interno del intestino, *desencadenando inflamación* que inhibe el crecimiento de las bacterias filamentosas segmentadas y permite que sean desplazadas por otras especies como _F. rodentium. _

*Un experimento en ratones*
Para llegar a estas conclusiones, los autores del trabajo tomaron ratones macho de cinco semanas de edad y colonizaron a parte de ellos con bacterias filamentosas segmentadas. Posteriormente, se les alimentó con *una dieta rica en grasas y azúcares*, a semejanza de la dieta occidental.

Tras sólo 4 semanas, las bacterias filamentosas segmentadas de los ratones habían sido sustituidas por _F. rodentium, _los linfocitos Th7 habían disminuido con mucho su población y los ratones habían ganado peso y desarrollado intolerancia a la glucosa y *resistencia a la insulina.
Alterando alguno de estos factores*, no obstante, los resultados variaban sustancialmente. Por ejemplo, los ratones que habían sido colonizados con bacterias filamentosas segmentadas pero recibieron una dieta que sólo era rica en grasas (no en azúcar), retuvieron las células Th17; y si en cambio se les alimentaba con la dieta occidental pero no se les colonizaba con bacterias filamentosas segmentadas, ganaban peso y desarrollaban diabetes.

*Preguntas aún por responder*
La principal novedad que presenta este trabajo es que ilumina un mecanismo que conecta directamente la ingesta de azúcar con *efectos sobre el sistema inmune*. Sin embargo, aún quedan algunas incógnitas por responder.

Por ejemplo, las células filamentosas segmentadas no se encuentran de manera natural en el *tracto digestivo humano*, por lo que la replicabilidad de estos resultados en seres humanos es una de ellas.
Además, la investigación no tiene en cuenta *otros factores *que podrían influir decisivamente en el resultado final, tales como el papel de la actividad y el ejercicio físicos.
Con todo, sí que hay razones para pensar que el azúcar puede tener un efecto similar en la microbiota humana: muchos estudios previos han mostrado que los adultos con síndrome metabólico muestran una *carencia de bacterias *que inducen la aparición de células Th17, en favor de otras cepas.


*Referencias*
Yoshinaga Kawano, Madeline Edwards, Yiming Huang, Angelina M. Bilate, Leandro P. Araujo, Takeshi Tanoue, Koji Atarashi, Mark S. Ladinsky, Steven L. Reiner, Harris H. Wang, Daniel Mucida, Kenya Honda, Ivaylo I. Ivanov. _Microbiota imbalance induced by dietary sugar disrupts inmune-mediated protection from metabolic syndrome. _Cell (2022). DOI: https://doi.org/10.1016/j.cell.2022.08.005


----------



## derepen (16 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> Importa que te midas:
> 
> hemoglobina glicosilada a1c -> da una medida media de cuanto azucar hay en sangre los ultimos 3 meses.
> Insulina + glucosa en sangre en ayunas -> asi sabes cuanta insulina necesita tu cuerpo para mantener esa glucosa en sangre.
> ...



Tomo nota.


----------



## angek (16 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo digo lo que a mí y a otros me ha funcionado en volumen. Ya sé que los gurús del hilo están en contra de contar calorías, pero yo lo he probado en mí, y me ha dado resultados.



Contar calorías es un ejercicio excelente para darse cuenta del problema. 

No hay que olvidar que las calorías son _nutrientes _también.


----------



## McNulty (16 Sep 2022)

angek dijo:


> Contar calorías es un ejercicio excelente para darse cuenta del problema.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que las calorías son _nutrientes _también.



Si no te quieres comer la cabeza, es lo más práctico.


----------



## Können (17 Sep 2022)

Ya que estamos, a la hora de pecar: es mejor la sidra que la cerveza? O es mejor el vino?


----------



## nief (17 Sep 2022)

Können dijo:


> Ya que estamos, a la hora de pecar: es mejor la sidra que la cerveza? O es mejor el vino?




hola,

El vino no tiene nada de azucar pero si algo mas de alcohol

La cerveza es la sustancia con el indice glucemico mas elevado que he visto en un estudio. Yo no la tomo por esto mismo.

Y la sidra no sabria decirte, tiene azucar tb pero tomada de vez en cuando no me ha supuesto un problema

Yo tomo vino si he de irme a algun tipo de bebida de ese tipo.


----------



## Können (17 Sep 2022)

Por experiencia se que la cerveza me engorda. Y en épocas de beber solo vino en vez de la caña de cerveza he estado menos hinchado.

Pero tampoco sabía si el vino se comportaba mejor con la insulina o incluso la sidra, partiendo de la base que el alcohol es malo.

Conozco gente que bebe bastante cerveza al día y los cabrones están delgados. Supongo que será también genética.


----------



## nief (17 Sep 2022)

Können dijo:


> Por experiencia se que la cerveza me engorda. Y en épocas de beber solo vino en vez de la caña de cerveza he estado menos hinchado.
> 
> Pero tampoco sabía si el vino se comportaba mejor con la insulina o incluso la sidra, partiendo de la base que el alcohol es malo.
> 
> Conozco gente que bebe bastante cerveza al día y los cabrones están delgados. Supongo que será también genética.




Es lo ya hablado en el foro.

La cerveza, con ese indice glucemico, dispara la insulina y es ella quien te engorda.

Se engorda de 2 formas por fuera y por dentro (yo soy del segundo tipo) se te llena la barriga de grasa y poco mas porque no tengo grasa en otras partes. De hecho esta es la forma mas mala de engordar porque no es sana.

La mayoria de los europeos engordan por la barriga y no por el resto del cuerpo. 

El vino no tiene ese efecto (a ver que todo el alcohol se metaboliza en el higado igual vamos)

saludos.


----------



## qbit (17 Sep 2022)

No os perdáis la última:






El cocido causa de infartos y por tanto sobre mortalidad







www.burbuja.info


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (18 Sep 2022)

nief dijo:


> 534 paginas para q vengas tu y lo resuelvas asi con semejante idiotez



Como0 se ha hecho toda la puta vida. Es que es muy simple: Deficit calorico y Superavit calorico.

Que si, que el azucar es malo y los hidratos industriales y la insulina y blablabla. Sentido comun joder. Alimentacion limpia y ejercicio. Dejad de reinventar la rueda, que sois idiotas todos los que posteais en este thread de mierda, empezando por el idiota de Calopez

Que os creeis que habeis reinventao la rueda y sois 4 viejos pringaos, con el capitan jack acomplejado exgordo a la cabeza, echandole la culpa al metabolismo y al azucar y a vuestras mierdas hormonales en vez de afrontar la realidad, sois putapenicos.

500 paginas discutiendo que el azucar es malo.

Me cago en todos vuestros muertos.



El buho pensante dijo:


> Es un simple gesto de frustración, da igual cuanto coma y cuanto incluya de hidratos mi peso no sube nada, asi que nada seguire comiendo como siempre y si no se estanca el peso, bajo demasiado y me muero pues que se le va a hacer. Pero estoy cansado de luchar contra la constante perdida de peso desde siempre



Y como estas midiendo la comida merluzo?

ESTAS CONTANDO CANTIDADES O CALORIAS?

Porque si no lo estas haciendo asi estas perdiendo el tiempo. Y me importa una mierda que digas que comes mucho.


----------



## nief (19 Sep 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Como0 se ha hecho toda la puta vida. Es que es muy simple: Deficit calorico y Superavit calorico.
> 
> Que si, que el azucar es malo y los hidratos industriales y la insulina y blablabla. Sentido comun joder. Alimentacion limpia y ejercicio. Dejad de reinventar la rueda, que sois idiotas todos los que posteais en este thread de mierda, empezando por el idiota de Calopez
> 
> ...


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Sep 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Como0 se ha hecho toda la puta vida. Es que es muy simple: Deficit calorico y Superavit calorico.
> 
> Que si, que el azucar es malo y los hidratos industriales y la insulina y blablabla. Sentido comun joder. Alimentacion limpia y ejercicio. Dejad de reinventar la rueda, que sois idiotas todos los que posteais en este thread de mierda, empezando por el idiota de Calopez
> 
> ...



Es verdad.Mil dieses


----------



## Direct (19 Sep 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Como0 se ha hecho toda la puta vida. Es que es muy simple: Deficit calorico y Superavit calorico.
> 
> Que si, que el azucar es malo y los hidratos industriales y la insulina y blablabla. Sentido comun joder. Alimentacion limpia y ejercicio. Dejad de reinventar la rueda, que sois idiotas todos los que posteais en este thread de mierda, empezando por el idiota de Calopez
> 
> ...



No hace contar calorías cuando te sobran 20kg o 30kg

Y por eso se repite tanto aquí... Porque los que están aquí o estaban les sobra 20/30kg.

Esa gente deja de comer basura y sin contar calorías van a bajar si o si...

Pasan a comer cosas más saciantes y menos hc y pierden sus 15/20kg en 1 año y medio.

El "problema" llega después de la bajada... Ya no sirve la misma dieta y toca empezar a controlar calorías si quieres dar el siguiente paso y empezar a adelgazar de verdad.

Perder 20kg cuando te sobran 30kg es bastante sencillo.

Perder 5kg cuando solo te sobran 5... Ahí si que toca una buena planificación...

Saludos


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (19 Sep 2022)

Direct dijo:


> No hace contar calorías cuando te sobran 20kg o 30kg
> 
> Y por eso se repite tanto aquí... Porque los que están aquí o estaban les sobra 20/30kg.
> 
> ...



Si te sobran 30 o 50 lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el sentido común, ese que te ha faltado toda tu vida: Comer menos basura y comer menos y empezar a moverte. Y eso es un déficit calórico.

Y una vez has bajado si nunca haces ejercicio siempre te va a sobrar algún kg o faltar masa muscular, como al 80% de la población.


----------



## lamoffj (19 Sep 2022)

Pillo sitio. Soy un puto zampabollos adicto al azúcar, me gustaría mejorar mi alimentación pero viviendo en casa de mis padres me cuesta mucho ya que hay bollos y galletas a mansalva, yo le tengo dicho a mi madre que deje de comprarme esas cosas pero sigue, y claro, yo caigo... Otra razón más por la que me gustaría irme de casa


----------



## RatRace (20 Sep 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Si te sobran 30 o 50 lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el sentido común, ese que te ha faltado toda tu vida: Comer menos basura y comer menos y empezar a moverte. Y eso es un déficit calórico.
> 
> Y una vez has bajado si nunca haces ejercicio siempre te va a sobrar algún kg o faltar masa muscular, como al 80% de la población.



Eso no va a funcionar en la gran mayoría de personas por sí solo, la fuerza de voluntad no es eterna. Es fundamental cambiar para siempre la dieta, la clave para adelgazar pero sobre todo no volver a engordar es aumentar la densidad nutricional de lo que comes para pasar menos hambre, ahí radica el principal problema, se come de más porque lo que se come no sacia lo suficiente por ser alimentos de baja calidad nutricional en su mayoría.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (20 Sep 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Eso no va a funcionar en la gran mayoría de personas por sí solo, la fuerza de voluntad no es eterna. Es fundamental cambiar para siempre la dieta, la clave para adelgazar pero sobre todo no volver a engordar es aumentar la densidad nutricional de lo que comes para pasar menos hambre, ahí radica el principal problema, se come de más porque lo que se come no sacia lo suficiente por ser alimentos de baja calidad nutricional en su mayoría.



No es fuerza de voluntad es disciplina y cambio de habitos. Y no es recomendable que sea un cambio radical ni una dieta radical. Alguien de 120 kg que se alimenta de pizzas y refrescos y bocadillos no le puedes poner a comer pechuga a la plancha y ensalada. Eso es una gilipollez


----------



## nief (20 Sep 2022)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Si te sobran 30 o 50 lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el sentido común, ese que te ha faltado toda tu vida: Comer menos basura y comer menos y empezar a moverte. Y eso es un déficit calórico.
> 
> Y una vez has bajado si nunca haces ejercicio siempre te va a sobrar algún kg o faltar masa muscular, como al 80% de la población.



Mucha gente come basura y azucar por razones emocionales

Otros por nula autoestima

Otros por estres

Otros por ignorancia y desinteres

Del grupo que si tiene interes (que es el que nos deberia ocupar... y tb el de ignorancia ) y no conocimientos aqui se explica un poco la clave.


Clave:
Reducir consumo de comida basura y ultraprocesados
Reducir poco a poco la ingesta de azucares/hidratos O ayuno intermitente.

POR QUE?

Reducir o bien insulina o cantidad de insulina alta todo el tiempo.


PORQUE es la clave que luego permitirá (por orden cronologico)

1 dejar de engordar
2 que el cuerpo pueda gastar grasas
3 hacer ejercicio -> una hormona te lo impide. Acaso de joven podias no hacerte pajas si veias a una tia desnuda? no no podias



Aqui la fuerza de voluntad se necesita para querer cambiar. No tiene ni que ser dificil, ni tener fuerza voluntad para hacerlo solo cambiar.

La cronologia es esa y la razon esa PUNTO.


QUE SE CONSIGUE:

Salud
Peso idoneo
Actividad y vida normal
Mejor salud mental.

Saludos.


p.d. no me vengais con historias del balance calorico ni ostias


----------



## Direct (20 Sep 2022)

Yo perdí en 1 año unos 20 kg o más...

No se seguro porque también gane musculo.

Pero pase de no privarme de nada... A comer solo carne pescado fruta verdura huevos quesos y poco más.

Sin contar calorías... Todo a ojo. Comia la cantidad que me apetecía y que me sentía lleno.

También entrenaba casi todos los días haciendo pesas.

Baje esos kg. Sin más...

Ahora estoy en el punto que ya no me sirve solo eso de dejsr de comer pan y quitar azúcar...

Ya toca controlar los macros si es que ya quiero empezar a definir mi cuerpo y verme musculado.

Tampoco quiero marcar abs pero... Quiero ser mi mejor versión y en ello estoy


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Sep 2022)

Al título del hilo me remito: *solución al SOBREPESO/OBESIDAD.*

No, lograr un % de grasa de un solo dígito no es el tema, ni el objetivo.
No, el cuerpo no funciona igual en distintos tramos de peso/grasa/desarreglo hormonal
Y si me apuran, no, que te "sobren" 5 kg no es sobrepeso, es *la reserva NATURAL de grasa para pasar un invierno de los de antes.*

Que el conteo de calorías no es más que RUIDO cuando lo que tienes es un desarreglo hormonal del copón, es una obviedad: es como estarse preocupando de un padrastro cuando llevas dos puñalás en el pecho.

Ahora, una vez te arreglas el sistema endocrino... entonces igual empieza a tener más relevancia el ajustar la actividad y la ingesta, más que nada porque NO QUEDA NADA MÁS QUE AJUSTAR.

Pero vamos, que por lo que a mí respecta, una vez solucionado el problema de SALUD, tengo cosas mejores que hacer con mi vida que andar agonizando por si peso tres kilos más o tres kilos menos.


----------



## RatRace (21 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre tuve problemas de peso desde los 10 años o así que yo recuerde, llegué a pesar prácticamente 100KG con 22 años, lo principal fue cambiar la dieta, también hice ejercicio ligero y más adelante HIIT por supuesto, lo que hice mal es que no entrené nada de fuerza, esa fue mi cagada, pero ahora yo me mantengo en unos 72KG sin hacer prácticamente nada de ejercicio, sobre todo porque con este calor infernal que ha hecho no daban ganas ni de coña, ahora en octubre le daré a las pesas y a la calistenia otra vez.
Pero yo nunca he contado calorías, la clave es comer comida más saciante.


----------



## RatRace (21 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que lo más importante es sustituir las harinas, es lo que más comía, el pan blanco de trigo, y por supuesto patatas fritas y todas esas mierdas pero el pan blanco no parece insano a ojos de muchos pero es un alimento pobre nutricionalmente.
Realmente yo como muy poca verdura, tendría que hacerlo pero no me gusta nada de nada, yo como cosas como macarrones de lenteja roja mezclado con carne y queso, pero no queso fundido de baja calidad claro, tortilla de 3 huevos, carne, fruta, yogur natural/kefir, almendras, chocolate 90%, y poco más la verdad, solo como cosas que me gustan o mucho o bastante, es la clave, una dieta con alimentos que no te gusten está condenada al fracaso tarde o temprano.


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Sep 2022)

No se lo tome a mal: sólo trataba de señalar que en rangos distintos de peso (en realidad, de grasa) el metabolismo funciona de formas diferentes, y que las simplificaciones del tipo "las calorías no importan" no son aplicables en general, sino específicamente en el rango de sobrepeso-obesidad. 

Es decir, en el rango que es, en principio, el tema del hilo y el interés de la mayoría.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Sep 2022)

Direct dijo:


> No hace contar calorías cuando te sobran 20kg o 30kg
> 
> Y por eso se repite tanto aquí... Porque los que están aquí o estaban les sobra 20/30kg.
> 
> ...




Porque teneis un propotipo de cuerpo ideal que no es el real y que ha sido inducido por la industria de la nutrición y la llamada salud para vender sus productos y su estilo de vida.

Que a mi me parece perfecto que alguien desee tener menos del 10% de grasa corporal pero hay que tener siempre los pies en el suelo y saber que excepto en unos pocos privilegiados eso es algo imposible de conseguir sin unas estrategias específicas para ello y que sin ellas se está condenado al fracaso. Y también hay que ser consciente que muchas de esas estrategias para conseguir ese tipo de cuerpo puede que no sean las mejores para tu salud.

La grasa corporal típica en los seres humanos suele estar en torno al 16%-20% y con eso ya se puede considerar que estás en un nivel saludable. Obviamente ese porcentaje de grasa para lucir tipito en los gimnasios, playas ,para ser modelo de colonias y para ser tronista en Mujeres, Hombres y Viceversa pues no es precisamente el más adecuado pero en este hilo no creo que haya demasiados interesados en esas cosas, ni siquiera estoy interesado yo que me gusta bastante el deporte.

Así que dejar de contar historias que nada tienen que ver con el motivo del que se abrió el hilo que no fue por conseguir cuerpos danone perfectos sino para ayudar a mejorar su alimentación y su salud a gente con problemas crónicos con el peso sobre todo por malos hábitos alimenticios.

Es mi consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Direct (23 Sep 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque teneis un propotipo de cuerpo ideal que no es el real y que ha sido inducido por la industria de la nutrición y la llamada salud para vender sus productos y su estilo de vida.
> 
> Que a mi me parece perfecto que alguien desee tener menos del 10% de grasa corporal pero hay que tener siempre los pies en el suelo y saber que excepto en unos pocos privilegiados eso es algo imposible de conseguir sin unas estrategias específicas para ello y que sin ellas se está condenado al fracaso. Y también hay que ser consciente que muchas de esas estrategias para conseguir ese tipo de cuerpo puede que no sean las mejores para tu salud.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo años siguiendo este hilo y aplicando su conocimiento y me ha ido genial.

Pero si quieres dar un paso hay que saber combinar estas ideas con otras más enfocadas en el culturismo.

Estoy en un 16% de grasa corporal y muy cómodo con 90kg de peso.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Sep 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Yo llevo años siguiendo este hilo y aplicando su conocimiento y me ha ido genial.
> 
> Pero si quieres dar un paso hay que saber combinar estas ideas con otras más enfocadas en el culturismo.
> 
> Estoy en un 16% de grasa corporal y muy cómodo con 90kg de peso.




Que lo se, pero para aplicar ideas enfocadas en el culturismo no es por lo que se hizo este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (23 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Soy un puto zampabollos adicto al azúcar, me gustaría mejorar mi alimentación pero viviendo en casa de mis padres me cuesta mucho ya que hay bollos y galletas a mansalva, yo le tengo dicho a mi madre que deje de comprarme esas cosas pero sigue, y claro, yo caigo... Otra razón más por la que me gustaría irme de casa



Talmente de acuerdo.... me pongo ciego de chocolate y de todas las porquerías del mundo...


----------



## csainz (24 Sep 2022)

La semana pasada ya entré en el rango imc de mi peso, después de más de 20 años y viniendo de obesidad tipo 2. Lo de este hilo solo me sirvió para la primera semana, después me pasé a ayuno intermitente 18/6 dejando azúcar pero no harinas (sin abusar). Sigue siendo muy llevadero para mi. Ya paso por los asadores por la noche como si la cosa no fuese conmigo, cero tentaciones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (24 Sep 2022)

csainz dijo:


> La semana pasada ya entré en el rango imc de mi peso, después de más de 20 años y viniendo de obesidad tipo 2. Lo de este hilo solo me sirvió para la primera semana, después me pasé a ayuno intermitente 18/6 dejando azúcar pero no harinas (sin abusar). Sigue siendo muy llevadero para mi. Ya paso por los asadores por la noche como si la cosa no fuese conmigo, cero tentaciones.



Ahora van varios trolls que "les funciona a medias".

Que no se dejan del todo las harinas (no jodamos el negocio) y huyen de los asadores?? Wtf

Te doy un 2/10


----------



## csainz (24 Sep 2022)

Si,trabajo en bimbo, maemia...
Los días que me quite azucar y harinas radical, precisamente mataba el ansia montandome casi barbacoas en casa, sin pan ni cerveza. El ayuno intermitente no es dejar de comer carne, si no no hacerlo en una franja de horas, en mi caso 18h-20h, desde las 3 de la tarde hasta media mañana del día siguiente. Cuando lo llevas haciendo meses,ya no te apetece comer en ese tramo. Es lo que quería decir.

A mi me está funcionando eso, ni lo del hilo ni lo mio es una solución universal, y disentir no es ser vegano empresario panadero come insectos


----------



## nief (24 Sep 2022)

Que tal pescado, carne, huevos, queso, tomates, y demas verduras?

Simple y nutrutivo


----------



## nief (24 Sep 2022)

En serio?


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Respuesta corta, NO.
> 
> Respuesta larga, no hay ninguna evidencia al respecto, solo un informe de la OMS sobre aditivos de carne procesada para rellenar titulares. Luego lees el informe completo y dicen al final de cien paginas de aditivos que de la carne sin procesar no lo tienen claro (asi exactamente).



Espero no convertirme en nigromante por aquello de resucitar mensajes antiguos pero... tras lo que nos han obligado a vivir las sandeces de la OMS cobran un cariz más oscuro.


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Sep 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Hay gente que come 5 raciones al día de harinas (pan, panecillos, macarrones, galletitas, tostaditas...) y lo considera normal (a parte de los refrescos, cervecitas...).
> Pero cuando les dices que tú comes 1 ración al día de carne, se ponen las manos al cielo y se apartan de ti, no vaya a ser que explosiones ahí mismo delante de su estampa.
> 
> Vengo de una familia de carniceros. Yo como cada día carne para la comida. No siempre roja (a lo mejor 3-4 veces a la semana). El resto blanca. Y por la noche el 90% pescado. Y huevos a diario.
> ...



Como carne una o DOS veces al día. Y huevos para el desayuno.


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Sep 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Es difícil de decir...
> Puede pasar lo mismo que ahora con las directrices oficiales: come muchas veces al día, muchas harinas, pocas grasas... Y la borregada así anda, pero eso no es óbice para que el resto no podamos comer de otra forma.
> Que la tendencia actual es criminalizar la carne, pues no digo que no, pero es tan necesaria que aunque nos convenzan de que no es buena o sana, la mayoría continuaremos comprándola.
> No veo a medio plazo "algo" que haga la carne esté a precio de oro y solo al alcance de unos pocos. La gente al final se daría cuenta.



Siento resucitar tantos posts, pero es que... ¡de actualidad!


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Bien no, los resultados son espectaculares. Lleva el chip y las graficas de glucemia son mejores que las de algunos np diabeticos.
> 
> 
> Lo de que no se cura lo tengo en cuarentena, hay casos documentados de remision. Ya lo comentare a los 24 meses. De cualquier forma la alimentacion correcta aleja todas las complicaciones y les permite hacer una vida totalmente normal y sin sustos.



¿Se curó?


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Sep 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Se curó?



Los tipo I no se curan, hoy por hoy, ya que es una autoinmune.

Con buena dieta se consigue que el azucar en sangre sea muy estable y se pinchen mucha menos insulina.

Los tipo II si que podrian revertir su enfermedad que es una elevada resistencia a la insulina, con dieta sin procesados, ni harinas ni azucares, y ayunos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Sep 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Entonces, ¿ha dejado de ser diabético? ¿Cómo ha sido la evolución desde entonces?



A ver si me explico mejor, supongo que no has leido todos los post. 

Mi familiar es diabetico tipo I que es autoinmune, esos no se pueden curar con dieta pero si mejorar muchisimo los efectos ya que no se les dispara el azucar demasiado y las hipoglucemias casi no las notan.


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si me explico mejor, supongo que no has leido todos los post.
> 
> Mi familiar es diabetico tipo I que es autoinmune, esos no se pueden curar con dieta pero si mejorar muchisimo los efectos ya que no se les dispara el azucar demasiado y las hipoglucemias casi no las notan.



Sí, perdona, no me acordaba que ya lo había preguntado y además ya habías respondido, he borrado el post.


----------



## Soler (26 Sep 2022)

Quiero compartir mi experiencia con azúcar. He notado hace un tiempo que si consumo azúcar antes de entrenar mi energía se eleva mucho. Pongo en situación. Trabajo 10 horas en un trabajo físico y siempre intento ir al gym después del trabajo. Y la verdad es que hay días que me cuesta mucho. Pues intenté ingerir algo con azúcar. Desde una madalena hasta frutas. Y rindo el doble en el gym. Me siento lleno de energía. 

Parecerá una tontería pero recomiendo el azúcar para casos así. Obviamente si ingieres bollería, azúcar industrial sin moverse ni nada entonces claro hay un problema.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Sep 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Quiero compartir mi experiencia con azúcar. He notado hace un tiempo que si consumo azúcar antes de entrenar mi energía se eleva mucho. Pongo en situación. Trabajo 10 horas en un trabajo físico y siempre intento ir al gym después del trabajo. Y la verdad es que hay días que me cuesta mucho. Pues intenté ingerir algo con azúcar. Desde una madalena hasta frutas. Y rindo el doble en el gym. Me siento lleno de energía.
> 
> Parecerá una tontería pero recomiendo el azúcar para casos así. Obviamente si ingieres bollería, azúcar industrial sin moverse ni nada entonces claro hay un problema.



Se nos llena el hilo de subnormales (CM)


----------



## rmacnamara (27 Sep 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Se nos llena el hilo de subnormales (CM)



Fácil. Al ignore.


----------



## Soler (27 Sep 2022)

No es comparable. Por desgracia a veces no tengo a mano una pieza de fruta y necesito un chute de azúcar. El que sea. Pero vamos, peso 60 kg y no gano peso ni para atrás. Tuve épocas de comer mal. Pero ya siempre intento comer bien desde hace ya tiempo.

@Karlos Smith 
Solo cuento mi experiencia idiota. Sino te gusta te jodes.


----------



## cholesfer (27 Sep 2022)

Mi pareja tiene 2 hijos, 3 y 7 años.

Pues bien. Llegan ambos esta semana con un folio del colegio (distintos centros educativos) para colocar en la nevera, el título "Desayunos/Almuerzos Saludables".

Para los colegios, la palabra saludable consiste en, 2 días de bocadillo, 1 de fruta, 1 de bolleria/galletas, y 1 día libre a comer lo que se quiera.

Esto es lo que se enseña en colegios públicos. Terrorismo de estado.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Sep 2022)

Soler dijo:


> No es comparable. Por desgracia a veces no tengo a mano una pieza de fruta y necesito un chute de azúcar. El que sea. Pero vamos, peso 60 kg y no gano peso ni para atrás. Tuve épocas de comer mal. Pero ya siempre intento comer bien desde hace ya tiempo.
> 
> @Karlos Smith
> Solo cuento mi experiencia idiota. Sino te gusta te jodes.



Venga a pasar la barredera de idiotas.

Ignore


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2022)

Meh

Este hilo es demasiado largo para eso, las recetas (que haberlas, haylas, lo sabré yo que he puesto al menos media docena) se pierden como lágrimas en la lluvia.
Para recetas lowcarb hay en este subforo más de un hilo y más de dos.

Así a pelotazo, me viene haber explicado cómo hacer tasajo (jerky) con la deshidratadora del Lidl, una receta de kéfir con nibs de cacao y semillas de lino, cómo preparar chucrut casero... y si lo pienso seguro que me acuerdo de más


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2022)

¿Es evidente? Creo que no.
Sobre la fruta: para una persona sana, por supuesto. Para una persona resistente a la insulina intentando mejorar... muy poco recomendable.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Sep 2022)

Es graciosisimo alertar sobre el azúcar natural presente en las frutas...conoceis a alguien que se alimente de frutos naturales como son las frutas, verduras, hortalizas, etc...y haya caído enfermo por eso o tenga su hígado reventado? 

Evidentemente no, al revés, están sanos como un roble.

En cambio los que se alimentan de campurrianas, chocolate Milka, croasanes, donuts, zumosoles, doritos, etc...esos ya sabemos que son drogadictos legalizados por el estado, con un sistema inmune de mierda y todo tipo de problemas y disfuncionalidades orgánicas y hormonales.

Seamos serios.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Sep 2022)

¿Usted haría crossfit en "una proporción saludable" si tuviera una pierna rota o una lesión muscular?
¿O dejaría que la lesión se curase antes de forzar la máquina?


----------



## Direct (28 Sep 2022)

Yo 1h aprox antes del gym me hago un batido con yogur blanco tipo kefir sin azucar... Algunos frutos secos, un par de dátiles o medio platano y añado un café.

Todo a la batidora e ya.

Son unos 250 ml pero ni idea de las calorías que tiene pero no me importa demasiado. 

Luego salgo andar 1h

Y luego al gym.

Me sienta bien. Me aporta cafeína para despejarme. Energía para poder rendir bien.

Cuando me sobraban 25kg no tomaba nada... Ahora que me sobran 5kg y ya noto que me falta ese extra de energía cuando le doy a las pesas.

Como a las 13:30. En plan... Pollo al horno con verduras. O mariscos con caldo de pescado casero. 

O huevos y atún...

Luego me preparo el batido y lo dejo en la nevera... A las 16:00 lo tomo. A las 17:00 gym.

A las 18:30 estoy cenando lo que se tercie...

Mañana más...


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2022)

No se donde esta el problema.

Yo me puse de un dia a otro cero azucar y harinuzas.

Que si, el primer mes llevaba higos secos, orejones y almendras y les daba duro.

Me comia de una sentada tres cuartos de kilo de pavo al horno con verduras y todas las comidas lo petaba hasta que no me cabia mas.

Resultado 15 kilos menos en 4 meses y otros cinco en 3 o 4 mas.

La droga se deja o no se deja pero a medias no.

Tambien me hacia bastante reposteria paleo, pasteles de manzana cacao y miel.

Al mes todo te sabe dulce y no quieres ni probar el azucar que te dan arcadas. No es nada dificil si te lo planificas bien.


----------



## Karlos Smith (28 Sep 2022)

Que hay mil carbos saludables hombre de Dios. Los metes al principio sin mirar cantidades y punto.

Lo de los ayunos es el tipico error de principiante. Se ayuna algun dia suelto despues de tres meses que ya estas ketoadaptado y no cuesta una mierda.

Si empiezas ayunando la cagas.


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Sep 2022)

Si te tengo que explicar la diferencia entre higos secos y pan, mal vamos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

Necesitas azúcar en sangre, pero ESTRICTAMENTE necesitas poca. 
El organismo es perfectamente capaz de fabricarla a partir de grasa y proteína, y para todo lo demás (hasta el 80% del consumo) se puede perfectamente tirar con cuerpos cetónicos y ácidos grasos.

Para lo único que la glucosa es imprescindible en la dieta es para recargar rápidamente el glucógeno muscular de cara a esfuerzos explosivos anaerobios REPETIDOS Y FRECUENTES (si no, con la gluconeogénesis también se va recargando poco a poco el glucógeno muscular), y para acumular reservas de grasa vía de novo lipogénesis.

De hecho, lo que sucede es DIAMETRALMENTE LO CONTRARIO de lo que usted describe. De trapo nada, TODO el que retira los azúcares de su dieta experimenta (tras un breve periodo de malestar que EN REALIDAD TIENE QUE VER CON LOS ELECTROLITOS, no con la glucosa) niveles nunca antes vistos de energía. Simplemente, al bajar los niveles de insulina en sangre, se desbloquea la lipólisis y el metabolismo se encuentra con energía abundantísima (1 kg de grasa son como 9000 kcal, imagínese un metabolismo que de pronto tiene acceso libre a 10 veces esa cantidad), por lo que no hay motivo alguno para racanear.

Si tienes la típica panza de que te sobran 5 kg, esos 5 kg NO TE SOBRAN desde un punto de vista biológico-evolutivo, son el colchón de seguridad frente a hambrunas.

Si te van sobrando ya 10 o más, eso es señal de resistencia a la insulina. Eliminando el pan, patatas fritas, coca-cola y esas mierdas vas a perder peso, eso seguro, pero tu resistencia a la insulina NO SE VA A MOVER (al menos, eso sí, no empeorará) de forma apreciable. Simplemente estás evitando forzar un mecanismo que está averiado, PERO NO LO ESTÁS ARREGLANDO.

Por encima de 10 kg DE GRASA (no hablamos del edema de los sugar-burners, ni del agua atrapada en el glucógeno) supérflua, tu metabolismo está, si no roto, sí fisurado. Si no haces por arreglarlo, pues seguirá deteriorándose.

A mayores, le agradeceré que modere el tono: ya sé que se cree el más listo del mundo y el que más sabe de la tierra, y que todos los demás somos idiotas, pero siempre hay alguien que es más listo y sabe más, no cuesta nada ser un poco humilde.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

A ver, no quiero perder el tiempo agonizando sobre la forma de bajar el porcentaje de grasa a un solo dígito (cosa que seguramente tampoco sea saludable)

Nunca dije que no quisiera perder el tiempo en burbuja ¿Ha visto mi número de mensajes?


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

El tema del azúcar es una cuestión de FLUJO, no de CANTIDAD. Se trata de la velocidad a la que esos azúcares entran en el torrente sanguíneo, por la respuesta insulínica que eso provoca.

Un higo seco tendrá bastante fructosa, pero va acompañada de fibra, por lo que la absorción se ralentiza.
Un pedazo de pan blanco moderno se absorbe tan deprisa (por las harinas ultrarrefinadas) que hasta sabe dulce en la boca porque la amilasa salivar descompone los polísacáridos en oligosacáridos.

Si vas a intentar reparar una resistencia a la insulina mejor evitar ambos, pero eso no quiere decir que sean iguales, ni de lejos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

¿En qué le doy la razón? Diría que al menos respecto al post que cita, prácticamente en nada.

No, no hace falta consumir hidratos de carbono para vivir
No, si te quitas los hidratos de carbono no vas todo el día como un trapo
No, si te sobran 10 kilos de grasa no vale con quitarse las mierdas, hay que hacer más cosas

Edit: si cree que le daba la razón, igual lo que tenemos es un problema de comunicación.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

Las matizaciones son importantes, porque el demonio está en los detalles.

No digo una cosa y su contraria, por cierto. Digo que el fenómeno es lo suficientemente complejo como para que lo que es cierto en unos casos sea falso en otros.

Sobre el higo y el pan: un guantazo a mano vuelta es menos malo que una puñalada en las costillas, pero eso no significa que sea bueno.

(los demás no sé si están atentos, está claro que usted sí...)


----------



## Verita Serum (29 Sep 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Necesitas azúcar en sangre, pero ESTRICTAMENTE necesitas poca.
> El organismo es perfectamente capaz de fabricarla a partir de grasa y proteína, y para todo lo demás (hasta el 80% del consumo) se puede perfectamente tirar con cuerpos cetónicos y ácidos grasos.
> 
> Para lo único que la glucosa es imprescindible en la dieta es para recargar rápidamente el glucógeno muscular de cara a esfuerzos explosivos anaerobios REPETIDOS Y FRECUENTES (si no, con la gluconeogénesis también se va recargando poco a poco el glucógeno muscular), y para acumular reservas de grasa vía de novo lipogénesis.
> ...



Me ha llamado especialmente la atención lo que dices sobre los electrolitos. ¿No bastaría con suplementarlos para pasar una transición a la cetosis, digamos, suave? Para arreglar un metabolismo "fisurado", ¿bastaría con estar un cierto número de meses a cetogenia estricta?


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

¿He dicho que no haya diferencia?

No, he dicho que una persona insulinorresistente que intenta mejorar su sensibilidad debería evitar TAMBIEN la fruta.
Pero que para una persona sana, la fruta, fetén.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

Sí, y una puñalada o un disparo a bocajarro siempre será peor que una patada en los huevos, pero si no le importa, mejor evitar los tres.

Para una persona sana, la fruta es saludable.
Para una persona insulinorresistente, no.

Pero si le apuntan con un arma y le dicen que bollicao, manzana o plomo, joder, pues manzana, es obvio.

Manzana mejor que bollicao (y que plomo, claro), pero mejor aún (en el caso que nos ocupa) evitar ambos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Me ha llamado especialmente la atención lo que dices sobre los electrolitos. ¿No bastaría con suplementarlos para pasar una transición a la cetosis, digamos, suave? Para arreglar un metabolismo "fisurado", ¿bastaría con estar un cierto número de meses a cetogenia estricta?



Claro que basta. O sea, el mono de dulce está ahí, pero el malestar, para nada.

Para apañar un metabolismo tocado, más rápido y efectivo un ayuno largo (más de 36 horas), aunque sin estar cetoadaptado ni tener costumbre se hace bastante cuesta arriba


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Sep 2022)

Lo segundo no precisa de lo primero.

Los niveles de glucosa adecuados se pueden obtener perfectamente sin ingerir azúcares simples. Verdura, legumbre, tubérculos...

De hecho, los niveles de glucosa adecuados NI SIQUIERA precisan de la ingesta de carbohidratos complejos: el cuerpo es perfectamente capaz de fabricar la glucosa necesaria a partir de grasa y proteína


----------



## Verita Serum (29 Sep 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Claro que basta. O sea, el mono de dulce está ahí, pero el malestar, para nada.
> 
> Para apañar un metabolismo tocado, más rápido y efectivo un ayuno largo (más de 36 horas), aunque sin estar cetoadaptado ni tener costumbre se hace bastante cuesta arriba



Muchas gracias por todas las valiosas aportaciones que haces.


----------



## derepen (30 Sep 2022)

¿Conocéis este pan?


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Sep 2022)

Si hay que sustentar ejercicio físico EXPLOSIVO, legumbres y tubérculos, y arroz si eso.

Si es para ejercicio aeróbico, se sustenta perfectamente SIN GLUCOSA, con ácidos grasos y cuerpos cetónicos.


----------



## El buho pensante (30 Sep 2022)

Eso es higado graso prediabetico como un gran porcentaje de la población de >25 años


----------



## piru (30 Sep 2022)

Pues la fructosa va directa al hígado...


----------



## cepeda33 (5 Oct 2022)

Menos plato y mas zapato.

De marzo a ahora 11 kilos he bajado comiendo 3/4 de lo normal y haciendo bastante ejercicio.

El unico truco es consumir mas de lo que ingieres.

4 dias a la semana a correr 6km.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Oct 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Menos plato y mas zapato.
> 
> De marzo a ahora 11 kilos he bajado comiendo 3/4 de lo normal y haciendo bastante ejercicio.
> 
> ...



Perogrullada.

"Consumir más de lo que ingieres" no es "el truco" para adelgazar, sino LA DEFINICIÓN de adelgazar.

O sea que, según su sabio consejo, la mejor forma de adelgazar es adelgazando. Pos fale.


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Oct 2022)

Eso no es casual: es porque el azúcar y la harina son adictivos.
Piensan todo el día en comida como un yonki piensa todo el día en drogarse, como un fumador empedernido piensa todo el día en fumar, como un alcohólico piensa todo el día en beber.

Cuando cortas con el azúcar y la harina por completo, los primeros días tienes un "mono" psicológico curioso.
Pero a las pocas semanas, ni te acuerdas de ellos, y no sólo eso, sino que no te acuerdas de la comida más que a la hora de comer.
Y como estés liado, ni eso.

Se lo digo como persona que se pasa de 18 a 20 horas al día sin comer ni acordarse de ello.

Y qué bueno sabe todo cuando llevas todo el día sin comer, que esa es otra...


----------



## Smiling Jack (5 Oct 2022)

Será explosivo si es explosivo, y si no, pues no.

En realidad el término adecuado es ANAERÓBICO, porque es cuando entras en déficit de oxígeno cuando tienes que tirar de glucógeno muscular, que es lo único que el músculo es capaz de aprovechar de forma anaerobia.

Con eso y con todo, si no te vas a pasar la vida haciendo ejercicio anaeróbico, ni puta falta te hacen los carbohidratos simples.

Por cierto que tampoco veo qué utilidad pueda tener "pegarse un palizón".
Corto pero intenso, que no te dé tiempo a aburrirte ni a que te dé una pájara, mucho más efectivo.

Otra cosa es que te guste el deporte por el deporte mismo, que ahí ya no entro, cada cual tiene sus vicios.
Pero si lo que quieres es que el deporte te ayude a adelgazar... corto e intenso.


----------



## nief (5 Oct 2022)

El alimento de toda la vida con fama de saludable que está dañando tu páncreas sin que te des cuenta


Un nuevo estudio ha vuelto a alertar sobre la costumbre de tomar arroz blanco con frecuencia: aumenta el riesgo de desarrollar diabetes tipo 2.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## cepeda33 (5 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Perogrullada.
> 
> "Consumir más de lo que ingieres" no es "el truco" para adelgazar, sino LA DEFINICIÓN de adelgazar.
> 
> O sea que, según su sabio consejo, la mejor forma de adelgazar es adelgazando. Pos fale.



Pues claro, no se puede adelgazar estando todo el dia sentado en el sofa comiendo doritos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Oct 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues claro, no se puede adelgazar estando todo el dia sentado en el sofa comiendo doritos.



Sin embargo, sí se puede adelgazar estando todo el día sentado en el sofá: el aporte de la actividad física al proceso de pérdida de grasa es MUY menor.

Si fuera a sacarme de los huevos una distribución de porcentajes, sería algo así:

patrón de actividad (cuánto te mueves): 10%
patrón TEMPORAL de alimentación (cuándo comes): 25%
patrón MATERIAL de alimentación (qué comes): 60%
patrón CUANTITATIVO de alimentación (cuánto comes): 5%

Su estrategia "menos plato y más zapato" concentra los esfuerzos con extraordinaria precisión en las dos rúbricas de MENOR impacto.
Por eso es una estrategia de mierda que falla en el 99% de los casos en el medio-largo plazo.

Especialmente porque si se desatienden los conceptos que mayor impacto tienen sobre el equilibrio metabólico (qué comes y cuándo), el ajuste de peso es siempre TEMPORAL, además de LIMITADO.

No sólo no vas a perder todo el peso que te hace falta, es que al final lo perdido lo vas a recuperar, sí o también.

¿Por qué?

Porque el estado metabólico DETERMINA EL PESO DE EQUILIBRIO: el peso que el sistema endocrino trabaja para mantener.

Si te empeñas en bajar de peso sin bajar el peso de equilibrio, tu sistema hormonal se encargará de poner los medios para impedírtelo:

- Reducirá el consumo basal (v.g. la temperatura corporal) para equilibrar entradas y salidas
- Intensificará la sensación de cansancio para propiciar que reduzcas tu actividad física (que interpreta como insostenible) (baja la tiroxina y sube la TSH)
- Redoblará la sensación de hambre para propiciar que aumentes tu ingesta (baja la leptina y sube la ghrelina)

No sucederá el primer día, ni el primer mes, pero sucederá. Porque al no haber modificado tu equilibrio hormonal, tu sistema endocrino interpreta tus esfuerzos por perder peso como UNA AMENAZA A COMBATIR.

¿Y la gente que adelgaza con menos plato y más zapato?

En los raros casos en los que esto sucede, se debe a que de rebote (por casualidad) han logrado modificar su equilibrio hormonal con su estrategia.

Porque, por ejemplo, al comer menos también comen menos harinas y azúcares. Incluso es muy posible que los eviten voluntariamente.

O porque han optado por una actividad física intensa y explosiva (que tiene mayor efecto sobre el metabolismo) en lugar de una más suave pero de mayor duración (que en teoría consume más energía).


----------



## nief (6 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sin embargo, sí se puede adelgazar estando todo el día sentado en el sofá: el aporte de la actividad física al proceso de pérdida de grasa es MUY menor.
> 
> Si fuera a sacarme de los huevos una distribución de porcentajes, sería algo así:
> 
> ...





Oro molido

Es el resumen perfecto

Es lo que le paso a mi novia

Zapato cero
Cambio lo que come y cuand
Y tuvo un efecto brutal


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Oro molido
> 
> Es el resumen perfecto
> 
> ...



Matizaría que, aparte de que como digo los porcentajes los he extraído de la _Biblioteca Exotesticular de Kαβάλος _(marca registrada), lo que cuento es válido para un cierto rango.

Por ejemplo, cuánto comes se vuelve muy relevante SI NO COMES NADA o casi nada (en plan, menos de 500 Kcal)


----------



## nief (6 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Matizaría que, aparte de que como digo los porcentajes los he extraído de la _Biblioteca Exotesticular de Kαβάλος _(marca registrada), lo que cuento es válido para un cierto rango.
> 
> Por ejemplo, cuánto comes se vuelve muy relevante SI NO COMES NADA o casi nada (en plan, menos de 500 Kcal)



A ver explica esto ultimo


----------



## Smiling Jack (6 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> A ver explica esto ultimo



Si no comes nada, o muy poco, estás ayunando, o casi.
El ayuno tiene un impacto enorme sobre el equilibrio hormonal, es de hecho la forma más rápida de recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida.

Así que en general comer menos no sirve (mucho) para perder peso, excepto en el caso particular de que no comas (que al fin y a la postre ES comer menos, nada es menos que algo)


----------



## cepeda33 (6 Oct 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sin embargo, sí se puede adelgazar estando todo el día sentado en el sofá: el aporte de la actividad física al proceso de pérdida de grasa es MUY menor.
> 
> Si fuera a sacarme de los huevos una distribución de porcentajes, sería algo así:
> 
> ...



Esta claro que si vives a bases de pizzas por mucho que hagas te costara adelgazar.

Una dieta equilibrada te permite adelgazar casi sin esfuerzo.

Pero hay muchos casos de gente que come normal y esta gorda, en estos casos con reducir un poco lo que come y haciendo ejercico se baja de peso.

Es mi caso, como lo que quiero, casi cuando quiero (me he quitado el picotear algo a media tarde) y con el ejercio ya tengo bastante. Un año llegue a bajar 7 kilos en dos meses. Mi curro es sedentario, por eso en invierno, que me da pereza bajar a correr, suelo coger peso.


----------



## nief (6 Oct 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Esta claro que si vives a bases de pizzas por mucho que hagas te costara adelgazar.
> 
> Una dieta equilibrada te permite adelgazar casi sin esfuerzo.
> 
> ...




Si estas gordo probablemente tengas resistencia a la insulina

Asi que comer menos y hacer mas ejercicio esta abocado a no funcionar. Por la insulina. 

Que debido a la resistencia el cuerpo estara generando muchisima

Y es imposible adelgazar luchando contra esa hormona

Es lo que llevamos paginas y paginas intentando decir.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Oct 2022)

@nief , me voy a poner con los dos hilos ... pero como la cosa llevará su tiempo quería preguntarte una cosa que me llama la atención de lo que te/os he leído

dices que en realidad por la mañaña es en realidad en la que menos necesidad de realizar una comida y que -interpreto- por eso los desayunos habituales son tan perjudiciales dado que constituyen una bomba de glucosa

¿lo he entendido bien? ¿se explica en alguno de los dos hilos por qué esto es así y qué es lo que conviene más desayunar, de hacerse un desayuno?


----------



## Direct (6 Oct 2022)

Sin hacer deporte se puede adelgazar.

Pero allá cada uno... El deporte es esencial y sobre todo si tu trabajo es sedentario.

Según vas envejeciendo vas quedándote atrofiado pero si envejece con unos hábitos de prácticar deporte de forma regular sin llevar tu cuerpo al límite... Envejeces mejor.

Tan malo es el deporte al límite como no hacerlo.

Una cosa és perder peso y quedarse fofo... Otra es perder grasa y ganar musculo y verte mucho más estético.

Sin deporte es difícil verse estético.


----------



## nief (6 Oct 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Sin hacer deporte se puede adelgazar.
> 
> Pero allá cada uno... El deporte es esencial y sobre todo si tu trabajo es sedentario.
> 
> ...




Nadie ha dicho lo contrario

Pero el orden es el indicado

Reducir insulina primero
Ejercicio segundo


----------



## Direct (7 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho lo contrario
> 
> Pero el orden es el indicado
> 
> ...



Tal vez no sea el orden diría que son obligaciones y van juntas de la mano.

Cada vez los trabajos son más sedentarios y por ello el ser humano necesita mantener cierta actividad física.

Y cada vez tenemos más acceso a alimentos agresores. Más fáciles de conseguir y más baratos.

Por eso entre otros... Por eso es necesario estar alerta en ambos sentidos con la comida y el deporte.

Cuando he pasado por epocas de estrés en mi vida he podido encontrar pequeñas satisfacciones en la comida de forma ràpida y con una recompensa instantánea para mi cerebro pero negativa a largo plazo. 

Cuando uno deja de practicar deporte tiene menos ganas de hacerlo... Cuando más lo practica más ganas tiene. Esto tiene una explicación científica que yo no puedo explicar pero funciona así y lo sé porque a lo largo de mis 37 años lo he podido vivir en varias etapas de mi vida.


----------



## Gort (7 Oct 2022)

Pongo el último vídeo de Sten Ekberg, que me parece muy pertinente para el tema del hilo:


----------



## Gort (7 Oct 2022)

Supongo que dependerá de cada persona y cada metabolismo, lo dependiente que sea cada uno del consumo diario de carbohidratos. También es importante ir adaptando al organismo poco a poco: se puede empezar quitando todo azúcar blanco, dulces y bebidas azucaradas, luego seguir bajando el consumo de pan, harinas, pasta y después ir suprimiendo patatas y arroz a lo largo de las semanas y según vaya respondiendo el cuerpo. No quitar todo de golpe. Tardarás más pero los nuevos hábitos serán permanentes. Yo ya no siento nada delante de bollería, tartas, etc... es que ni lo miro siquiera. Claro que llevo unos 2 años adaptada a ingerir muy pocos carbohidratos. Lo hice por conservar la salud, no por adelgazar.

Me curó las migrañas, los picores en piel y cabeza, los cambios de humor, la soñarrera... no tengo dolores, achaques ni molestias con 54 años que voy a cumplir y me siento genial, motivada, con la mente despejada y activa.


----------



## Gort (8 Oct 2022)

Entonces mayor motivo para no quitar todo de golpe e ir dejando carbos poco a poco, sin prisa pero sin pausa. En mi caso, la verdad es que nunca comí demasiado pan ya que me acostumbraron de niña a no comerlo y siempre me ha sobrado en las comidas. Lo sustituíamos con almendras crudas.

Los frutos secos son un gran aliado para ayudarte a hacer el cambio a un estilo de vida sin antojos de pan, pasta, bollería, arroz, etc. En mi caso, un día _random_ desayuno un café con chorro de nata líquida para montar sin lactosa (por supuesto, nada de azúcar), un puñado de pistachos tostados sin sal y unos cuantos tomatitos cherry pera. No tengo sensación de hambre ni antojos hasta la comida que suele ser cosas sencillas de preparar: una presa de ternera wagyu (una vez a la semana) a la plancha. Otros días tomo salmón con mantequilla a la plancha, lentejas, hamburguesa, brócoli, setas, caballa o sardinas en AOVE, revuelto de huevos con chalota y tocino ibérico... las patatas eran mi perdición pero ya hace meses que no las tomo. Arroz quizás puedo tomar una vez al mes o menos (cuando mi hermano cocina una paella para todos y hay que comer sí o sí para que no se ofenda). Nunca falta ensalada (lechuga, pimiento, pepino, tomate, aguacate, aceitunas negras, huevo cocido, bien de AOVE y vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico) y un buen puñado de nueces (ibéricas o pecanas). No tengo sensación de hambre pero como con buen apetito hasta hartarme. Y me obligo a llevarme 3 onzas de chocolate 100% cacao al trabajo para tomar a las 18 horas ya que no suelo hacer ayuno intermitente porque bajo demasiado de peso. El caso es que muchas tardes ni me acuerdo de que llevo el cacao ni tengo hambre y ahí se queda en la cartera. Bebo suficiente agua y me cruzo la ciudad andando todas las noches para volver a casa. Duermo como un lirón mis 7 o 7 horas y media.

Cuando he tomado un trocito de pan, he notado la cabeza embotada y como si me hubieran dado un puñetazo en el estómago. _Nunca mais_. Ahora se acerca mi cumpleaños y tendré que comer algún pastel y beber algo de champán. Compro los pasteles en un sitio en el cual solo emplean ingredientes ecológicos y nada de aditivos ni conservantes. El champán siempre "brut nature" de la mejor calidad.

Habrá a quien este estilo de vida le resulte triste y monótono... la verdad es que nunca pienso en la comida salvo cuando voy a comer o voy a hacer la compra semanal. Mi paladar ya está acostumbrado totalmente y percibe como manjares los alimentos que tomo.


----------



## nief (8 Oct 2022)

A ver un buen pastel o tarta de pasteleria (sin mierdas) tp pasa nada de vez en cuando.

Mi novia adelgazo la de dios y tomaba pasteles y tartas. Eso si sin mierdas.

Que al final un trozo de tarta que sera queso, mantequilla, huevos harina nata y azucar tp es para tanto. Mientras sea de vez en cuando.

Ahora que se te atiborras o no controlas o los que tomas son bolleria industrial, pues ya no


----------



## Gort (8 Oct 2022)

Sí, todo está carísimo, es cierto. Y cada día más. Hoy sábado he vuelto del supermercado escandalizada de las subidas desde el sábado anterior. Conseguir alimentos de calidad es realmente caro. Pero al suprimir todo gasto innecesario en comida chatarra o tentaciones, pues uno puede comer bien por casi el mismo dinero que hace unas semanas.

De todos modos, si te apetece un trozo de tarta de queso de vez en cuando, no te prives. Tampoco es cuestión de amargarse uno la vida si realmente le apetece comer algo menos nutritivo de vez en cuando. Yo también pasé por ese periodo (me encantaban los dulces), y con el paso de los meses, el cuerpo se va desacostumbrando y van dejando de tentar. Ahora mismo, las golosinas y pasteles me resultan demasiado empalagosos al paladar y me agobia un tanto la idea de mi celebración de cumpleaños, pero no queda otra. Quién me lo hubiera dicho hace tan solo un par de años, que me iba resultar un sacrificio comer un pastel...


----------



## pocmoko (8 Oct 2022)

El truco, pienso yo, es conseguir aumentar el consumo de grasas - grasas buenas.
Proteína, que sea suficiente, pero a partir de ahí, priorizar grasas, al fin y al cabo se trata de cambiar de combustible principal. 
Pero no tengo trucos ni recetas que recomendar, la verdad es que me cuesta organizarme para tener a mano lo que considero adecuado y ante un punzazo de hambre, lo que hay por todas partes es basado en harinas, por desgracia también es así en mi casa.


----------



## Gort (8 Oct 2022)

Como bien dice "pocmoko", el truco para ir dejando los carbohidratos es aumentar gradualmente la ingestión de grasas buenas a discreción: AOVE, mantequilla, aceite de coco, buenos cortes de carne con grasa, buen tocino ibérico, huevos, frutos secos, pescados grasos (salmón, sardinas, caballa), nata, queso maduro, chocolate con un mínimo de 70% de cacao... todo esto es muy saciante con lo cual logras que, comiendo menos cantidad, puedas alimentarte bien y variado, con menos dinero, y no tener sensación de hambre en muchas horas. Además, la grasa buena es el mejor combustible para el cuerpo y el cerebro. Es a lo que está adaptado principalmente nuestro organismo desde hace millones de años. 

Es impresionante cómo cuando le das al cuerpo lo que realmente necesita para alimentar las células, el organismo se alinea solo con la mejor forma física y mental dentro de la edad y circunstancias de cada cual. Se recupera el bienestar. Toda la vida me he preguntado cómo era posible que nuestros ancestros cavernícolas pudieran lidiar con la sensación de hambre aguda y retortijones a todas horas...claro, no tenían esa sensación de hambre continua porque estaban adaptados a largos periodos de ayuno y porque se alimentaban con muy pocos carbohidratos y con mucha proteína y grasa.


----------



## pocmoko (8 Oct 2022)

Jajajaj, es punto clave ese, desde luego. 
Y difícil sustituir el pan, al menos para mi. Aunque ahora nunca lo compro, y muy raramente lo pruebo ya, me di cuenta de que si, comía bastante. Y no lo hubiera reconocido jamás, es que no te das cuenta de lo que puede llegar a sumar esos poquitos a lo largo del día. 
Ahora el paté o foie gras, a cucharaditas, aunque al principio se hace raro. La sobrasada o sobreasada, sobre huevo duro, y así todo. 
Al principio tuve la genial idea de sustituir el pan con lechuga, me hice con unas hojas como canutillos, rollitos de sobrasada y me sentaron fatal, como una bajada de tensión o algo así raro me dio.


----------



## piru (8 Oct 2022)

En esa receta utilizan el foie crudo, nunca lo he utilizado así.

Yo hago el solomillo a la plancha y añado los medallones de foie tb a la plancha, sólo marcarlos porque si te pasas se deshacen y te quedas sin nada.

Previamente se corta el foie en medallones y se congelan. Una vez congelados directamente a la plancha, es la única manera de marcarlos sin que se derritan.


----------



## nief (9 Oct 2022)

Os recuerdo que aumentando consumo de grasas no es necesario comer 3 veces al dia todos los dias.

Ademas los huevos son baratos, la grasa es barata, una ensalada a la que añades queso aguacates atun etc no es tan caro.

Y lo que ganas en salud, energia y en no envejecer?


Yo no lo he hecho pero habria que hacer bien el estudio.

Vas al super y comes mal y gastas X.

Vas al super y comes bien y gastas cuanto? yo creo que al final es mas o menos X tambien. Porque comeras barato pero te gastas una pasta en mierda seguro


Aqui en casa desde que comemos bien y dejamos de comer mierdas... un dia limpiando tiramos 20 kg de comida. Y sabeis que era? todo comida basura.

Ahora que voy al super yo, ppalmente, no noto que pague mas. Si cuando voy y compro comida para 3 dias es para hacer dos comidas principales y gasto lo mismo.

Pero es que en 3 dias comemos 2 comidas principales elaboradas y el resto o bien comemos lo que sobro o picamos algo. No comemos tanto como antes.

No se explicarme mejor


----------



## nief (9 Oct 2022)

Y lo que llenan? comete huevos rellenos y veras como igual ni cenas.

Lo que pasa es que en general queremos no gastar en el super (es lo que tiene querer ahorrar sin cabeza) y luego tambien te parece que ahorras en tiempo (sin darte cuenta que te pasas mas tiempo aun cocinando mas veces y comien do y comprando).


----------



## nief (9 Oct 2022)

Humm.

A ver yo cuando cambie la dieta empece suprimiendo algunos alimentos para ver cuales me afectaban. tarde semanas en decidir. 

Busque ingredientes etc etc y las conclusiones a las que llegue fueron:


La mayoria de lo que compras son ultraprocesados. Asi que al final me quede con alimentos frescos y los basicos.
Tendria que cocinar salvo algunas excepciones.
Decidi cocinar al menos 1 vez al dia y la otra picar. Al comer bastante calorico pues me lo puedo permitir. Al cocinar 1 vez sola pues le puedes echar un poco mas de tiempo sin miedo a tener sensacion de que te pasas el dia cocinando.
Por otro lado deje de buscar sustitutos a cosas que ya no comia. (Pasta, patatas pan o arroz). Si queria pan, pasta, arroz o patatas pues las como y punto (Hoy por ejemplo trucha asalmonada al horno con patatas panaderas)
Si dejo de buscar sustitutos lo que si hice fue buscar cosas nuevas. Recetas nuevas etc. Tambien comer fuera muchas veces te da ideas. Que incorpore a la dieta? (estando en España somos privilegiados

Bacon
Todo tipo de buenos embutidos
Verduras de todo tipo
Lacteos (Quesos de todo tipo, yogurt griego, cuajadas, nata liquida)
Pates
Carnes de todo tipo 
Grasa/tocino
Pescados. Muuuchos mas tipos de pescados.
Setas
Platos de cuchara (Lentejas con su compango, fabada, callos). Aqui que nunca miraba las carnes que tenian ahora hago al reves me como la carne y el compango y algo de las legumbres.
El recetario Frances tiene muuuchas cosas aprovechables
Postres. Si si me apetece un dia un buen postre de pasteleria pues no hay problema. Esto es de vez en cuando no todos los dias. Por que no?


Hacerlo asi es mantenible en el tiempo. Porque esto va de que sea mantenible en el tiempo sino no tiene ningun sentido

Por otro lado tienes que poder irte a un restaurante y poder pedir de la carta. Implica investigar un poco y probar.

Que pides un entrecot? pues te lo pueden poner con cualquier tipo de verdura/salsa

Pescado idem

En vez de irte a un sitio a comerte unas croquetas asquerosas fritas en sabe dios que aceite industrial, ve a un buen restaurante y come algo decente.

El objetivo no es adelgazar solo. Sino:

Disfrutar la comida
Comer sano y estar sano.
Tener vitalidad y no envejecer y parecer que tienes 60 con 40 y que te das asco al mirar al espejo
No tirar ni el tiempo ni el dinero

Saludos


----------



## nief (9 Oct 2022)

Tengas el dinero que tengas puedes comer mierda o no.

El problema esta mas en dejarte llevar por los anuncios y lo que hace la mayoria. 

Es que priorizas


----------



## Cabrejas (9 Oct 2022)

Creo que el problema de todo lo que se habla aquí es que de menosprecia la actividad diaria, el tema de comida si prestas un poco de atención no hay problema y tienes miles de dietas que realmente funcionan, contar calorías, vegetariana, vegana, Keto, no comer azúcares, mediterránea y mil inventos.

El ser humano está preparado cazar, y para ello su mejor virtud es la resistencia, hay muy pocos animales más resistentes que el ser humano... pero en general la gente apenas se mueve, muy pocas personas hacen actividad física a diario. Podrías gastar 800 o 1000 calorías diarias fácil con apenas 1 hora o 1 hora y media de ejercicio diario, lo que comiendo con cabeza de la forma que quieras estarías en plena forma.



Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Oct 2022)

los que lleváis ya tiempo investigando esto... tenéis localizados los años en que la fisonomía de los Españoles comenzó a cambiar totalmente, presumiblemente, por estos hábitos alimentarios?

todos creo que nos hemos dado cuenta mirando fotos antiguas, incluso televisión de hace décadas de que la proporción de gent en sobrepeso era muy, muy inferior

han sacado en otro hilo un video de Barcelona en 1908 en que es impresionante el tipo de la gente, pero es que te vas a cuaquier programa de los 60 o 70, incluso los 80 y seguían siendo mucha minoría los gorditos


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los que lleváis ya tiempo investigando esto... tenéis localizados los años en que la fisonomía de los Españoles comenzó a cambiar totalmente, presumiblemente, por estos hábitos alimentarios?
> 
> todos creo que nos hemos dado cuenta mirando fotos antiguas, incluso televisión de hace décadas de que la proporción de gent en sobrepeso era muy, muy inferior
> 
> han sacado en otro hilo un video de Barcelona en 1908 en que es impresionante el tipo de la gente, pero es que te vas a cuaquier programa de los 60 o 70, incluso los 80 y seguían siendo mucha minoría los gorditos




Yo lo que si me he fijado, lo hago sin querer, es en la fisonomia de la gente cuando voy de viaje.

El tipico europeo delgado pero con barriga y tetas. Gordo en barriga y tetas y el resto normal.

Pues bien.


Portugal mucho peor que en mi tierra natal (galicia)

Norte de españa, bastante bien gente normal parecido a Galicia
Centro de españa normal tambien 
Levante. Mal, mucha gente con ese patron pero sin llegar al nivel de portugal. Hacia murcia y almeria peor.


En francia? nada apenas nadie gordo. Pero es que al contrario todos skinny que flipas.

Italia.

Aqui estuve este año en norte centro y sur.

Toscana -> apenas nadie con el patron barriga y tetas. Ni hombres ni mujeres. Ni gordos. Todo dios skinny. Estilo francia.

Roma ya cambia mucho el tema, mas parecido a levante/galicia.

Suer de italia y sicilia. Bufff aqui fue terrible. Mal Mal Mal. Peor que portugal por mucho. Practicamente todo dios con el patron barriga y tetas. Pero un % elevadisimo. Y no me extraña por como comen. Ademas en los super todo todo todo sin grasa. No habia ni en hoteles ni en supermercados comida que no fuese 0% 0% imposible. Eso si dulces y mierda comida a saco.

Espero que sirva


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Yo lo que si me he fijado, lo hago sin querer, es en la fisonomia de la gente cuando voy de viaje.
> 
> El tipico europeo delgado pero con barriga y tetas. Gordo en barriga y tetas y el resto normal.
> 
> ...



más que a lo geográfico me refería a lo temporal... deslindando décadas, un antes y un después

pero también es una observación interesante la que aportas

PD: por cierto, lo que he notado con la erradicación del rolllo zampabollos es que una parte de la reducción de peso no puede ser otra cosa que agua, porque de lo contrario no creo que sea posible quemar grasa tan rápido en apenas días/semana, da la impresión de que se retiene menos agua... corresponde esto con vuestra experiencia?


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2022)

Curioso, la creencia extendida es que eso depende de la sal


----------



## Albtd43 (10 Oct 2022)

Lo he puesto varias veces y lo pondré varias más porque es vital que este Reino cambie su forma de alimentarse:

4 huevos gallina parda común calibre M = 63 céntimos

275gr lomo magro cerdo fresco = 1,1 Euro

250ml de leche entera = 21 céntimos

A la plancha o sartén antiadherente con 3 gramos de mantequilla...

Comida de ~800 calorias sin picos de insulina incluido, con todos los macro/micronutrientes esenciales, productos frescos nada de congelados ni mierdas, *por 1,95€* , que puedes cocinar en menos de 5 minutos en tu casa.

Todo precios del Mercadona, nada de precios rebuscados en productores del pueblo a tomar por cavidad anal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (10 Oct 2022)

No, o no específicamente.

Me refería, como he dicho, al trabajo físico con déficit de oxígeno, que es el que precisa de glucógeno muscular. 
Esa barrera la pongo porque es una realidad bioquímica: en ausencia de oxígeno, el músculo sólo puede tirar de glucógeno.
Y si tienes pocas reservas de glucógeno porque consumes pocos glúcidos, tu capacidad de realizar esfuerzos anaerobios está limitada.

OJO que eso no significa que sea CERO: tus reservas de glucógeno muscular se recargan lentamente aunque no consumas glúcidos (por gluconeogénesis a partir de exceso de consumo proteico), y también es frecuente hacer recargas periódicas (por ejemplo, una vez por semana).

Pero una vez te comes las reservas, o limitas el ritmo al rango aerobio, o te da un pajarón.


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2022)

Si te quedas sin gas mas bien lo que tienes es resistencia a la insulina


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2022)

añado, aparte de cara con su papada, también cuello... curiosísimo cómo se perfila bastante más juvenil

y luego toda la parte sobre la cintura, a la altur de los riñones (he mirado un cuadro y lo llama "latissimus forti")

manda eggs...


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2022)

toda una intelectual tu amigueta... pero bueno, también uno atrae lo que proyecta (ensin acritú)


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2022)

y ella tampoco, deberías haberlo comprendido rápido antes de llevarte aquel choque


----------



## piru (10 Oct 2022)

Hoy en El Mundo no les queda más remedio que aceptar lo eviente pero empiezan bien y acaban mal:
"No se puede confundir esta estrategia con las dietas cetogénicas que circulan por las redes, que carecen de control sobre el consumo de grasas y proteínas"


EL MUNDO 10/10/2022

Dieta keto: perder kilos con una mejora inmunológica
Un estudio español la compara con la cirugía bariátrica y la dieta baja en calorías estándar


MARÍA R. LAGOA A CORUÑA
La dieta cetogénica muy baja en calorías es una intervención nutricional que resulta útil en clínica para personas con un índice de masa corporal (IMC) que identifica cualquier rango de sobrepeso u obesidad. Sus beneficios sobre la pérdida de peso corporal son claros y rápidos, mayores que los que se consiguen con una dieta hipocalórica convencional. Pero los últimos hallazgos muestran otras consecuencias que no son baladíes y pueden favorecer el estado general de los pacientes. Es un abordaje que logra mejorar los efectos sobre los biomarcadores de estrés oxidativo e inflamatorio, no sólo más que la dieta hipocalórica estándar, sino también que la cirugía bariátrica.
Hay que recordar que la obesidad se caracteriza por una inflamación crónica de bajo grado y que el exceso de grasa visceral es una fuente de citoquinas, por lo que las personas con obesidad están sometidas a mayor estrés oxidativo. La producción de cuerpos cetónicos que se produce con este tratamiento rebaja la inflamación y mejora la respuesta inmune, lo que significa una posible solución para combatir las comorbilidades asociadas a la obesidad.
El grupo que lidera Felipe Casanueva y Ana Belén Crujeiras lleva años trabajando con esta estrategia en el Hospital Clínico Universitario de Santiago, consiguiendo pérdidas de peso en torno a los 20 kilos. Es un descenso que se produce a expensas de la grasa corporal, pero manteniendo la masa muscular. Ahora, un estudio coordinado por el CiberOBN y publicado en la revista _Clinical Nutrition_ demuestra que la cetosis nutricional, junto con la pérdida de peso inducida por la dieta, mejora más la respuesta inmune en estos pacientes en comparación con la cirugía bariátrica y la dieta baja en calorías estándar.
«Los resultados ponen de manifiesto su posible utilidad para combatir la obesidad y sus enfermedades asociadas (cáncer, infecciones virales, por ejemplo el Covid), así como para promover un envejecimiento saludable», resalta Ana Belén Crujeiras, investigadora principal.
Esta intervención nutricional disminuye los hidratos de carbono, por lo que el organismo se adapta para utilizar como fuente de energía la grasa y sintetizar cuerpos cetónicos, que tienen propiedades antiinflamatorias y antioxidantes. Asimismo, se reduce el consumo de grasas y se controlan las proteínas. Durante los primeros 60-90 días se utilizan preparados de proteínas de alta calidad para soportar las funciones del organismo y suplementos de vitaminas y minerales. El tratamiento tiene una duración de seis meses.
El estudio publicado en _Clinical Nutrition _es el primero en analizar exhaustivamente el efecto de este tipo de tratamiento en un extenso panel de biomarcadores inflamatorios y de estrés oxidativo, casi 30. Para ello, se incluyeron voluntarios con normopeso y se reclutaron 79 pacientes con sobrepeso y obesidad, que fueron asignados al azar a tres grupos de intervención: dieta cetogénica muy baja en calorías, dieta hipocalórica y cirugía bariátrica.
La investigación confirma que los pacientes sometidos a distintas intervenciones de pérdida de peso experimentan cambios diferenciales en los niveles de citocinas circulantes y biomarcadores de estrés oxidativo. Este efecto siempre es superior y más notorio en los pacientes que realizan la dieta cetogénica muy baja en calorías que en los que siguen una dieta hipocalórica convencional o se someten a cirugía bariátrica. Estas consecuencias se observan principalmente durante la fase donde se produce una cetosis nutricional. Los cambios producidos tras la dieta principalmente ocurren en citocinas como IL-11, IL-12, IL-2, INF y INF-, Pentraxin-3 o MMP1, las cuales, tras la pérdida de peso con esta intervención, alcanzan niveles similares a los vistos en personas con normopeso.
Ana Belén Crujeiras asegura que se trata de una estrategia fácil de seguir en la práctica clínica porque los beneficios en el peso corporal son mayores que con la dieta hipocalórica estándar, los pacientes refieren que su calidad de vida mejora y se puede utilizar con personas que tienen sobrepeso. La cirugía bariátrica no es accesible para todos: el IMC ha de ser superior a 35-40 y es una intervención invasiva.
De todas maneras, Crujeiras enfatiza una aclaración: «No se puede confundir esta estrategia con las dietas cetogénicas que circulan por las redes, que carecen de control sobre el consumo de grasas y proteínas. Esto es un procedimiento médico que ha de ser indicado y guiado por un especialista». También aprovecha para insistir en una reivindicación ya antigua: la financiación pública de los tratamientos de obesidad.


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2022)

Si queire saber si tiene resistencia a la insulina hagase un analisis en ayunas y midase valores de glucosa + insulina. Con eso calcula usted su indice homa ir y ya lo tiene.

Ya le digo yo que sin comer hidratos y sin resistencia a la insulina no le pasa a usted eso que comenta.

Saludos


----------



## nief (10 Oct 2022)

Fibra. Reduzcan el consumo de fibra. Yo llevo 2 años sin gases. Coincido conque los gases son una mierda si.


----------



## planta (10 Oct 2022)

Como recuperaste la flora intestinal?


----------



## Cadernera (12 Oct 2022)

Mi pareja, viendo mi éxito, sigue estrictamente la alimentación en base a las indicaciones del Dr. Fung (ni una presa de chocolate 85% en 3 semanas!). Pero ha aumentado peso. Intuímos que es debido a la sal o la lactosa del queso y cuajadas, y ella puede que retenga liquidos. Se quitó la mantequilla con sal, anchoas en sal, quesos curados, etc y ha empezado a bajar peso. Pero las sales minerales son necesarias debido a las horas de ayuno. Investigando hemos visto que es necesario tomar 1 mg de Potasio por cada 5 de sodio, se evita la retención de líquidos y se obtiene un buen equilibrio de electrolitos. ¿Alguna experiencia similar? ¿Alguien toma sal baja en sodio? ¿Complementos de potasio? ¿Resultados?


----------



## planta (12 Oct 2022)

Yo no tengo prisa buenas de estreñimiento sino de gases, pero sospecho de la vesícula que los médicos están haciendo un pinpon conmigo.

Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## El buho pensante (13 Oct 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> Mi pareja, viendo mi éxito, sigue estrictamente la alimentación en base a las indicaciones del Dr. Fung (ni una presa de chocolate 85% en 3 semanas!). Pero ha aumentado peso. Intuímos que es debido a la sal o la lactosa del queso y cuajadas, y ella puede que retenga liquidos. Se quitó la mantequilla con sal, anchoas en sal, quesos curados, etc y ha empezado a bajar peso. Pero las sales minerales son necesarias debido a las horas de ayuno. Investigando hemos visto que es necesario tomar 1 mg de Potasio por cada 5 de sodio, se evita la retención de líquidos y se obtiene un buen equilibrio de electrolitos. ¿Alguna experiencia similar? ¿Alguien toma sal baja en sodio? ¿Complementos de potasio? ¿Resultados?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1224852



Que tu pareja o es muy delgada de partida o (lo mas probable) te esta tangando y se esta comiendo "cosillas" a escondidas


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

@nief @Karlos Smith and company, hace poco me he propuesto un experimento -un poco basado en vuestro hilo, al menos yo ya lo considero vuestro- en base de algunas cosas que voy leyendo y siempre con el trasfondo de que las teorías de este tipo han de ser verificadas de forma medible

poniendo por delante algo que he aprendido de vosotros -que los niveles de glucosa por sí misma se queda cojas si no se acompañan de los valores de insulina- pero también que para un experimento casero no es realista plantearme medidas de insulina -a menos que me digáis hay forma de medirlo como en el caso del glucómetro- pues empecé a mirar los "deltas" de glucosa que me producen diferentes alimentos, con la idea de detectar aquellos que puedan tener efectos demasiado impactantes

quería compartir impresiones con vosotros, a ver qué os parece

mi primer curiosidad o conclusión la he hecho con el café y el chocolate negro--> *MUY POSITIVA*, prácticamente en las ocasiones que lo he probado no me han provocado un aumento de glucosa

muy positiva también, aunque esta no me sorprende nada tras lo leído por aquí, los banquetazos de ensaladas con todo tipo de productos cárnicos, incluídos grasientos.... delta tendente a cero también... salvo la ocasión en que le metí PAN INTEGRAL (creo que de verdad) y queso fresco... me queda comprobar si ha podido ser causante el queso fresco o, como parece, el pan integral


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @nief @Karlos Smith and company, hace poco me he propuesto un experimento -un poco basado en vuestro hilo, al menos yo ya lo considero vuestro- en base de algunas cosas que voy leyendo y siempre con el trasfondo de que las teorías de este tipo han de ser verificadas de forma medible
> 
> poniendo por delante algo que he aprendido de vosotros -que los niveles de glucosa por sí misma se queda cojas si no se acompañan de los valores de insulina- pero también que para un experimento casero no es realista plantearme medidas de insulina -a menos que me digáis hay forma de medirlo como en el caso del glucómetro- pues empecé a mirar los "deltas" de glucosa que me producen diferentes alimentos, con la idea de detectar aquellos que puedan tener efectos demasiado impactantes
> 
> ...




Si miras hacia atras esto que estas haciendo ya lo hice.

Yo empece con un glucometro y luego utilice un GCM monitor de glucosa continuo. El de librestyle. 58€ 2 semanas.

Lo que se aprende en esas 2 semanas es la leche.

Tienes mis conclusiones mas atras en el hilo. Creo que fue en enero o febrero de este 2022.

Todo aquello que tenga hidratos de carbono desencadena un pico de glucosa en sangre.

Para empezar puedes medirlo haciendo mediciones cada 15 min con el glucometro y viendo lo que tarda en bajar.

Un pequeño paseo tras una comida con hidratos baja mucho el azucar en sangre. Por ejemplo.

Un platano es de lo que mas sube.


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @nief @Karlos Smith
> 
> muy positiva también, aunque esta no me sorprende nada tras lo leído por aquí, los banquetazos de ensaladas con todo tipo de productos cárnicos, incluídos grasientos.... delta tendente a cero también... salvo la ocasión en que le metí PAN INTEGRAL (creo que de verdad) y queso fresco... me queda comprobar si ha podido ser causante el queso fresco o, como parece, el pan integral




Te lo confirmo yo ya, el pan integral. Aunque sea integral da muy muy igual.

No se trata de que no haya nunca pico de glucosa. Sino de que si lo hay sea lo mas bajo posible y el menor numero de veces al dia.

Por eso decia de si vas a tomar hidratos que sea:

De ultimo en la comida.
Una vez sola al dia
Dando un paseo o haciendo algo de ejercicio despues
Lo menos refinado posible
No sentirse culpable.


Por eso el ayuno intermitente es bueno, ayuda a tener durante muchas horas 0 picos de glucosa en sangre -> no picos de insulina


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Te lo confirmo yo ya, el pan integral. Aunque sea integral da muy muy igual.
> 
> No se trata de que no haya nunca pico de glucosa. Sino de que si lo hay sea lo mas bajo posible y el menor numero de veces al dia.
> 
> ...



Hasta hace poco mi familiar diabetico iba con el aparatito de librestyle y luego descargabamos los datos al PC.

Ya es mayorcito y no lo controlo tanto y el resultado en las ultimas glicosiladas algo mas altas. Por pura vagueria adolescente no se miraba la glucosa entre comidas y alguna vez hay que corregir con dosis de bolo.

Lo haciamos asi por mi mentalidad viejuna de pasar todo por el ordenador. La ultima vez la nutricuinista le dijo "Xikii descargate la app del movil".

Desde que la lleva en el movil otra vez por debajo de 6, porque no tiene que llevar el cacharro lector y el movil si se acuerda de pasarselo (manda huevos).


Todo este rollo para decir que ni hace falta ya comprarse el lector si alguien quiere hacer pruebas jaja. Te pones el chip y con la app solucionado.

Pd. Supongo que tu has hecho la movida con el movil y se pueden ver las graficas en pantalla grande en la web de librestyle.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si miras hacia atras esto que estas haciendo ya lo hice.
> 
> Yo empece con un glucometro y luego utilice un GCM monitor de glucosa continuo. El de librestyle. 58€ 2 semanas.
> 
> ...



caramba, carambita, carabí-rubí... voy a buscarlo con mucho interés

1gracias, maestro! ustede séis unos fenómeno


----------



## Cadernera (15 Oct 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Que tu pareja o es muy delgada de partida o (lo mas probable) te esta tangando y se esta comiendo "cosillas" a escondidas



Tal como comenté, se ha quitado cuajadas y hemos pasado a sal potasica y ¡Tachán! 1 kg menos en una semana.

Reitero mi pregunta: alguna recomendación en qué sal consumir??


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Te lo confirmo yo ya, el pan integral. Aunque sea integral da muy muy igual.
> 
> No se trata de que no haya nunca pico de glucosa. Sino de que si lo hay sea lo mas bajo posible y el menor numero de veces al dia.
> 
> ...



por cierto, me suena que has dicho en algún hilo que la mañana es la hora del día con menos necesidad o donde es más contraproducente comer, menos aún meterse hidratos... ¿cuál es la razón para eso? sí que me he dado cuenta que cuando aguantas la tentación de desayunar algo y lo dejas, como que al cabo se te pasa el hambre y enganchas con la siguiente comida bastante bien


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hasta hace poco mi familiar diabetico iba con el aparatito de librestyle y luego descargabamos los datos al PC.
> 
> Ya es mayorcito y no lo controlo tanto y el resultado en las ultimas glicosiladas algo mas altas. Por pura vagueria adolescente no se miraba la glucosa entre comidas y alguna vez hay que corregir con dosis de bolo.
> 
> ...




Si. Con el movil 

Lo mas espectacular las alarmas. Funciona muy bien

Este anho comprare uno para navidades. Quiero probar todo tipo de comidas y ver efecto


----------



## nief (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por cierto, me suena que has dicho en algún hilo que la mañana es la hora del día con menos necesidad o donde es más contraproducente comer, menos aún meterse hidratos... ¿cuál es la razón para eso? sí que me he dado cuenta que cuando aguantas la tentación de desayunar algo y lo dejas, como que al cabo se te pasa el hambre y enganchas con la siguiente comida bastante bien



Exacto. 

Al despertar hay un pico de azucar ya asi que en ppio no deberia ser necesario. 

Quieres comer algo ok pero no azucar


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por cierto, me suena que has dicho en algún hilo que la mañana es la hora del día con menos necesidad o donde es más contraproducente comer, menos aún meterse hidratos... ¿cuál es la razón para eso? sí que me he dado cuenta que cuando aguantas la tentación de desayunar algo y lo dejas, como que al cabo se te pasa el hambre y enganchas con la siguiente comida bastante bien



Efecto alba.

El cuerpo genera hormonas para prepararte el despertar y que te espabiles rapido.

Ese estado hormonal hace que tambien suba el azucar en sangre, procedente del glucogeno hepatico. 

Ese chute ya es suficiente para funcionar por la mañana sin que te comas una magdalena con nutella.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Al despertar hay un pico de azucar ya asi que en ppio no deberia ser necesario.
> 
> Quieres comer algo ok pero no azucar



oye, y ya para no marearte más por hoy, comentáis la conveniencia de comer mantequilla -cosa que me gusta por cierto- y ahí se me plantea la jodiende de, oño, si lo que presta es untar la mantequilla en una rebanada de.... ¿qué?

no hay algún sucedáneo, cosa que imite aunque sea estructuralmente al pan?


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Efecto alba.
> 
> El cuerpo genera hormonas para prepararte el despertar y que te espabiles rapido.
> 
> ...



coño, pues es verdad, de hecho tengo anotaciones en que me he levantau por la mañana midiendo más que el nivel de la noche anterior!!!

me he preguntado si no será que tengo algún problema de sueño -ronquidos, mal respirar o lo que sea- y que eso me produce estrés, subiendo glucosa... 

pero parece que ya me habéis dado la explicación... estáis puestos pero bien en el tema, la leche, qué foro


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> oye, y ya para no marearte más por hoy, comentáis la conveniencia de comer mantequilla -cosa que me gusta por cierto- y ahí se me plantea la jodiende de, oño, si lo que presta es untar la mantequilla en una rebanada de.... ¿qué?
> 
> no hay algún sucedáneo, cosa que imite aunque sea estructuralmente al pan?



"Pan" de harina del almendra y huevo.

Todo batido le añades levadura y 10 minutos al microhondas. Este sale consistente. Luego da para cortar rebanadas.

Lo mismo con solo claras sale con textura de pan bimbo. Da mas faena y sale mejor en horno convencional.

Para cenas recias tipo callos con chorizo, lo suelo hacer añadiendo ajo, pimenton y oregano. Sale un pan de ajo muy decente. Huevo entero y micro.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> "Pan" de harina del almendra y huevo.
> 
> Todo batido le añades levadura y 10 minutos al microhondas. Este sale consistente. Luego da para cortar rebanadas.
> 
> ...



lo probé en una ocasión... por lo que veo es cuestión de meter tiempo en la cocina, supongo que no se comercializan cosas de estas y evitar el engorro, oséase, el gasto de tiempo


----------



## Negacionista (16 Oct 2022)

Hola. Me suena haber leído en este hilo un artículo sobre la alimentación ideal para bebés (por ejemplo, nada de papillas con cereales) , ¿alguno lo tiene? no lo localizo
gracias


----------



## elpesetilla (16 Oct 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Lo he puesto varias veces y lo pondré varias más porque es vital que este Reino cambie su forma de alimentarse:
> 
> 4 huevos gallina parda común calibre M = 63 céntimos
> 
> ...




cero picos de insulina, pero eso que has puesto si lo haces de forma continua es un billete hacia la mala salud

la verdura, hortalizas, frutas de ig bajo son esenciales, y toda esa comida a no ser que sea un animal de cria es comer por comer, con 150 gramos de lomo, una buena ensalada o crema de verduras y de posstre por ejemplo queso % con frutos secos vas mas que servido como cena por ejemlo


----------



## Albtd43 (16 Oct 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> cero picos de insulina, pero eso que has puesto si lo haces de forma continua es un billete hacia la mala salud
> 
> la verdura, hortalizas, frutas de ig bajo son esenciales, y toda esa comida a no ser que sea un animal de cria es comer por comer, con 150 gramos de lomo, una buena ensalada o crema de verduras y de posstre por ejemplo queso % con frutos secos vas mas que servido como cena por ejemlo



Dices que es un billete hacia la mala salud sin dar argumentos ni explicaciones. No haces mención alguna sobre en qué te basas para realizar tal tajante afirmación.

Llevo más de 20 años comiendo así, jamás he ido al médico desde que soy adulto, tengo muy buena salud, duermo muy bien y no padezco deficiencias de ninguna índole.

Conozco personas que llevan más de 40 años comiendo de esta manera, ahora tiene 60. Jamás han tenido ningún problema de salud.

O lo que afirmas está basado en supersticiones y propaganda que has oído en la tele/radio/"expertos", o yo soy uno de los favoritos de Dios y esta dieta sólo sirve a los que sirven al Señor.


----------



## Shortgme (16 Oct 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Dices que es un billete hacia la mala salud sin dar argumentos ni explicaciones. No haces mención alguna sobre en qué te basas para realizar tal tajante afirmación.
> 
> Llevo más de 20 años comiendo así, jamás he ido al médico desde que soy adulto, tengo muy buena salud, duermo muy bien y no padezco deficiencias de ninguna índole.
> 
> ...



A mi, la verdad, es que me parece una comida casera y nutritiva, quiza no para todos los dias pero desde luego mucho mejor que cualquier mierda procesada.

Verduras y frutas pues bien tambien pero esa comida no la veo un billete hacia la mala salud.


----------



## Leunam (17 Oct 2022)

LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN


Los huevos, uno de los alimentos más nutritivos que existen El alimento más perfecto de la naturaleza, la mejor fuente de proteínas, ...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com






> Os recuerdo *esta publicación *en la que un hombre de 88 años que había comido una media de 25 huevos en los últimos 20 años, tenía un colesterol sanguíneo normal, de sólo 200 mg/dl. Os acordáis?
> ¿Cómo puede ser?
> 
> Pues precisamente, este señor, en vez de dejar viuda a su mujer (de cual todos los médicos le amenazarían por comerse tal cantidad de huevos diarios) fue él el que se quedó viudo.
> ...


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Oct 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Dices que es un billete hacia la mala salud sin dar argumentos ni explicaciones. No haces mención alguna sobre en qué te basas para realizar tal tajante afirmación.
> 
> Llevo más de 20 años comiendo así, jamás he ido al médico desde que soy adulto, tengo muy buena salud, duermo muy bien y no padezco deficiencias de ninguna índole.
> 
> ...




lo que tu digas hombre

sigue comiendo grasa , proteina y mas grasa

Dudo que conozcas a nadie que coma esa mierda a diario, productos carnicos, huevos y leche en las tres o dos comidas diarias , pero bueno, si tu lo dices



mas que nada por el deficit vitaminico , ya me diras de donde sacas la vitamina c , por ejemplo,esencial para la vida pero bueno

lo bueno que esta un pollo asado con una buena ensalada
o un buen cocido con carne de OVEJA
o una tortilla de patatas con ensalada de tomate y ajo...

menudos picos de insulina me produce la comida que te he puesto arriba...


----------



## elpesetilla (17 Oct 2022)

Shortgme dijo:


> A mi, la verdad, es que me parece una comida casera y nutritiva, quiza no para todos los dias pero desde luego mucho mejor que cualquier mierda procesada.
> 
> Verduras y frutas pues bien tambien pero esa comida no la veo un billete hacia la mala salud.




SI vuelves a leer mi post puedes ver como digo que es un billete hacia la mala salud si lo haces a diario, poer bueno...


----------



## nief (17 Oct 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> lo que tu digas hombre
> 
> sigue comiendo grasa , proteina y mas grasa
> 
> ...




De la carne.


----------



## Shortgme (17 Oct 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> SI vuelves a leer mi post puedes ver como digo que es un billete hacia la mala salud si lo haces a diario, poer bueno...



Llevas razón, asi es.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Oct 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN
> 
> 
> Los huevos, uno de los alimentos más nutritivos que existen El alimento más perfecto de la naturaleza, la mejor fuente de proteínas, ...
> ...



Interesante. Ls duda siempre es si cocidos no perderán los huevos parte de sus propiedades. 

¿Qué diz la ciencia?


----------



## dietis (19 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gente que se mete tantas calorías sin engordar siempre es lo mismo:
> 
> - 80% hidratazos, normalmente tiran de cereales a patadas.
> - Cagan en cantidades industriales, a más mierda comes más mierda cagas.
> ...



Pues hay muchos matices en esta lista, dado que en la ecuación hay que incluir también los somatipos. Si eres ectomorfo la cosa es algo más complicada.

Llevo como cerca de 2 meses que he retirado completamente los HC's (me refiero obviamente a aquellos alimentos con mayor %, o sea ni si quiera patata ni arroz pero sí el resto de vegetales/verduras). Y lo del apetito no se ha resuelto.

Dado que mi problema era mi mala costumbre con los hidratos, me he visto obligado a incrementar obviamente las grasas. He de decir que el aceite de oliva, de siempre, lo he *bañado* con las verduras, que, también de siempre, han sido abundantes antes de mi cambio de alimentación (no-HC's). Con lo que el queso no me ha quedado otra q incluirlo a pesar que de siempre nunca me gustó. Descubrí el que es curado no más de 2 semanas ("Suave" le llaman la mayoría), y ni con esas supero el tiempo sin hambre. Por supuesto, los frutos secos se ha incrementado su consumo de modo que no hay comida que no los incluya. NOTA: he decir que el queso sí que noto que sacia durante más tiempo mi organismo, eso es verdad. Pero claro, no pongo queso en todas mis comidas, y tampoco es que gane una barbaridad de tiempo sin hambre (¿¿unos 40 minutos más a lo sumo??).

Con todo y con eso, nada. El hambre como máximo he llegado a retrasarla hasta 4,5 horas. Pero imposible más. Y eso en el mejor de los casos pq la mayoria de veces se queda en 3 horas y poco. Seguramente me dirás que suba las grasas para compensar esos HC's que ya no ingiero. Pero eso ya empieza a ser complicado, por como combinarlo (p.e. incrementando el queso, vale, pero una cosa es que haya conseguido engañar a mi gusto mezclandolo bien con el resto de alimentos, pero hay un límite y no llegue al asco. Y lo mismo para el aceite: tampoco es plan de hacerse sopas de verdura en aceite y luego la carne). Aunque vale, seguramente se pueda incrementar algo más dicho consumo.

De momento hasta ahora he evitado precisamente las patatas y el arroz, pero viendo que ha resultado fallido el "invento", no me queda otra. Eso sí, nada de pan: ¡¡¡que he descubrir si es viable la desaparición de los cereales en mi dieta!!, y con ello alcanzar la ansiada reducción de, al menos, la inflamación.

Pero incluso en eso (la inflamación) también es complicado, pq las grasas animales priman más el Omega-6 que el Omega-3 por lo continuamos con una dieta inflamatoria. Menos q con HC's, pero inflamatoria al fin y al cabo. Y no dispongo de bolsillo para meter en mi dieta carne de pastos verdes y frondosos. Estaría bien, pero como mucho, incorporar huevos clase 0-1, pero poco más. Máxime con mi apetito...


----------



## Albtd43 (19 Oct 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Pues hay muchos matices en esta lista, dado que en la ecuación hay que incluir también los somatipos. Si eres ectomorfo la cosa es algo más complicada.
> 
> Llevo como cerca de 2 meses que he retirado completamente los HC's (me refiero obviamente a aquellos alimentos con mayor %, o sea ni si quiera patata ni arroz pero sí el resto de vegetales/verduras). Y lo del apetito no se ha resuelto.
> 
> ...



Hay que aclarar que la grasa es esclusiva de los animales, lo que llamas grasa de los vegetales son aceites, no son tan saciantes y ni de lejos se acercan al valor nutricional de la grasa saturada de los animales como la de los huevos/mantequilla.

Si quieres de verdad evitar la sensación del hambre, aparte de evitar hidratos, has de tener una alimentación rica en productos de origen animal sin procesar:

Desayuna 10 huevos de gallina parda común calibre M, cocinando sólo la clara y la yema te la comes cruda, en una sartén antiadherente con mantequilla (3gramos) y un vaso de leche entera (~350ml) = 987 calorías

Prueba a ver cuanto aguantas sin pensar en comer.


----------



## dietis (19 Oct 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> lo que llamas grasa de los vegetales son aceites



Por matizar: hombre, yo lo he mencionado como *aceites*, y como es natural, relaccionándolas con las grasas. Dicho esto, reconozco q no sabía que eran menos saciantes. Bueno, recientemente vistos los resultados ya andaba sospechándolo, pero si ya me lo dices, se confirma.



Albtd43 dijo:


> Desayuna 10 huevos de gallina parda común calibre M



No le niego el aporte calórico de ese plato, pero también es verdad que hay que sumar la adherencia a la dieta. Me refiero, yo suelo ingerir 3 huevos calibre L de una tacada. Pero curiosamente en ocasiones al 4o día ya el cuerpo me pide alterar el plato (suele ser en el desayuno). No me quiero imaginar el 4º dia con 10 huevos diarios (cierto, calibre M, vale, pongamos como el equivalente a 6 de calibre L, o sea, el doble de mi "dosis").



Albtd43 dijo:


> y la yema te la comes cruda,



¿En que varia si va cocinada?


----------



## nazanian (20 Oct 2022)

Qué opináis del libro de Inchauspé?









Ebook LA REVOLUCIÓN DE LA GLUCOSA EBOOK de JESSIE INCHAUSPE | Casa del Libro


El eBook LA REVOLUCIÓN DE LA GLUCOSA EBOOK del autor JESSIE INCHAUSPE en PDF al MEJOR PRECIO en Casa del Libro




www.casadellibro.com


----------



## Albtd43 (20 Oct 2022)

dietis dijo:


> ¿En que varia si va cocinada?



En teoría, se preservan todos los micronutrientes que tiene la yema. Entre más calor/tiempo al fuego, más porcentaje de la yema que queda sin vitaminas aprovechables por nuestro sistema digestivo.


----------



## dietis (22 Oct 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y es mas, NUNCA se ha hecho solo con ajo y aceite.



Siento discrepar.

Es cierto que la mayoría no prescindimos (me incluyo) de la receta de la mayonesa, pero la receta tradicional es la que es:



​

Y la RAE así lo refleja:


RAE dijo:


> alioli
> Del cat. allioli, vulg. alioli.
> 1. m. Salsa hecha de ajos machacados y aceite.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 Oct 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Siento discrepar.
> 
> Es cierto que la mayoría no prescindimos (me incluyo) de la receta de la mayonesa, pero la receta tradicional es la que es:
> 
> ...



En el post hablo de una region mas al sur de la comunidad valenciana 

Si dices en Valencia incluso en la RAE pues evidentemente el ALiOLI es solo ajo y aceite.

En mi region (no soy murciano pero como si lo fuese) como te digo es mas al sur y no lo llamamos ALIOLI. Primero que no hablamos valenciano y segundo lo llamamos ajo, ajo murciano o AJIOLI.

El detalle esta en la J y nunca lo hacemos sin huevo


----------



## dietis (24 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> *Yo tuve q aplicar medidas para dormir mas*
> 
> Al final si habia estres y al final si he conseguido subir de 5 y media a 7/7 y media
> 
> La diferencia es bestial



¿Podrías desarrollar algo más lo resaltado en negrita?

Graciassss....


----------



## dietis (24 Oct 2022)

Punzante dijo:


> un buen bol de yogur griego casero



¿Cómo es tu receta?

Gracias.


----------



## dietis (24 Oct 2022)

krupier30 dijo:


> No he seguido este hilo y no se si participé alguna vez, así que entro a poner mi experiencia, ya que este año, después de pasarme los dos años de plandemia descuidando completamente mi alimentación, por una parte por la incredulidad que profesamos los delgados de que nuestro cuerpo traga y procesa todo lo que le echemos sin consecuencias, llegue a pesar 93Kg (mido 1,85cm) y porque me encontraba bien y los análisis siempre me salían bien, no tenía nunguna restricción, lo que me apetecía me lo metía.



Entiendo que con 1,85 tu peso "de delgado" vendría a ser unos 70-73 Kg. (insisto: en tu etapa delgado), pero en un momento dado tu peso subió a 93, ¿no?




krupier30 dijo:


> En resumen, llevo dos meses limpio de todo, al principio el cuerpo me pedía mas y mas comida, esperando la dosis de glucosa que le metía contínuamente y yo le respondía metiendo proteína y grasa saturada principalmente, mucho queso, frutos secos, panceta, etc. Hasta que un día el cuerpo dejó de pedirme comida basura, la veía y me la rechazaba el cuerpo, *se me fue el hambre y me levantaba sin hambre*



Una vez que se estableció ese hambre "normal", de motu propio, ¿cuántas veces te pide el cuerpo comer?


----------



## dietis (24 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Dormir bien
> Poco stress
> *vitamina d, minimo por encima de 60ng/dl
> zinc*
> ...



Hola Nief:

¿Podrías indicarme, aunque sea por MP, en qué formato compras ambos?

Gracias.


----------



## dietis (24 Oct 2022)

Cadernera dijo:


> También he tenido que eliminar frutos secos por dolores abdominales y gases (os pasa a alguien?).



¿Por qué deberías activar las semillas y los frutos secos?


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

Te iba a trolear un rato, pero te dejo cagando, que se te ve feliz.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## dietis (25 Oct 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ----------------------------2017-------------2018
> Colesterol Total---------- 217--------------193
> LDL------------------------131 -------------119,6
> HDL -----------------------65 ---------------63
> ...



El interés de cambiar de dieta con médico mediante... ¿solo los motivó los resultados de tu analítica, o por algo más?


----------



## zapatitos (25 Oct 2022)

dietis dijo:


> El interés de cambiar de dieta con médico mediante... ¿solo los motivó los resultados de tu analítica, o por algo más?




Lo del médico fué uno - por la amistad que nos une desde hace mucho. Fué el que me llevaba en la época competitiva y fue el que me diseñó en su momento la transición de ser deportista de competición a dejar de serlo (que suele ser bastante traumática en el aspecto físico) y me fué fenomenal siempre, así que confío en él porque sabe lo que se trae entre manos.

Y 2 - Por la arritmia que tengo de nacimiento. No me ha dado nunca problemas hasta ahora pero ante cualquier cambio digamos drástico que hago en mi modo de vida prefiero tomar algunas precauciones por si las moscas. Y como por mi etapa deportiva conozco a gente del mundillo que te hacen "tarifas de amigo" para todo pues a él acudí.

Pero si no tienes en principio nada sospechoso en temas de salud no es necesario ningún médico especialista para deporte a nivel aficionado, más que nada porque eso es caro. Ya si tienes algo sospechoso como yo pues igual no tienes más remedio que hacerlo pero si no hay nada pues con las analíticas y revisiones típicas de las SS basta y sobra.

Saludos.


----------



## Wein (29 Oct 2022)

No lo mueles?


----------



## nief (30 Oct 2022)

El cambio mas importante es el de habitos.

Sobretodo el comer hasta llenarse fisicamente.

Animo, no solo es la bajada de peso verdad? hay otros cambios no?

Comentanos que seguro que estan ahi los cambios y hay que comentarlos y disfrutarlos


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2022)

@nief @Karlos Smith 

oñio, esto es muy brutal, he tenido que parar un poco la máquina porque quizás estaba bajando demasiado rápido... por puro sentido común me da que no puede ser bueno

ropas que tenía en una maleta en el fondo de un armario preparadas para tirar ... en las que no entraba ni a la fuerza, ahora mismo me estan valiendo
lo que más sorprende es ver marcarse músculo sin apenas hacer ejercicios para ello, solo de bajarse la puñetera inflación que le hacia parecer a uno el clásico pepe/paco/manolo fofo... joé, si termino de retirar una sobrilla que me queda en barriga -porque el abultamiento entre ombligo y esternón ya no está, tampoco la zona de los riñones- voy a parecer un chulillo de estos de gym, y paso... porque lo veo ridículo

¿cómo lo véis? ¿paro un poco el ritmo para estabilizarme en 87 quilos o asín? no están mal para mi comlexión y estatura, no echo para nada de menos lo que me mataba, el tema adictivo zampa harinas... igual meto un poco de patata, ¿quéosparece?¿cuál es la mejor forma de prepararla? en uno de los hilos no se a quien lei que si se preparaban al horno y se dejaba luego enfriar se formaba nosequé capa superficial que venía bien


----------



## nief (31 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @nief @Karlos Smith
> 
> oñio, esto es muy brutal, he tenido que parar un poco la máquina porque quizás estaba bajando demasiado rápido... por puro sentido común me da que no puede ser bueno
> 
> ...




Genial

Si la patata si se enfria por ejmplo se vuelve resistente. Ejemplo ensaladilla

Lo que comentas del horno lo mismo

Yo que tu aprovecharia para ir mentiendo algo de ejercicio 

Pero si. Lo que viste es la grasa consumiendose en cuanto el cuerpo no esta liado con azucares y generando insulina


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2022)

nief dijo:


> Genial
> 
> Si la patata si se enfria por ejmplo se vuelve resistente. Ejemplo ensaladilla
> 
> ...



la patata... ¿resistente a qué? 

¿da igual cocidas que horneadas? por lo que veo basta solo el dejarlas enfriar, ¿no?

(Gracias)


----------



## nief (31 Oct 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la patata... ¿resistente a qué?
> 
> ¿da igual cocidas que horneadas? por lo que veo basta solo el dejarlas enfriar, ¿no?
> 
> (Gracias)



Se vuelve resistente a la digestion

Vamos que te la comes y es como si nonlo hicieses


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Nov 2022)

Si os apetece algo caldoso. Como lo cocinais? Por ejemplo unas patatas cocidas en caldo


----------



## El buho pensante (1 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Se vuelve resistente a la digestion
> 
> Vamos que te la comes y es como si nonlo hicieses



Nop, aunque tu no lo digieres si los hacen las bacterias de tu flora intestinal. Una de las virtudes es la descomposición del almidon resistente al butirato (un tipo de grasa de cadena corta o cuerpo cetonico).


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Nop, aunque tu no lo digieres si los hacen las bacterias de tu flora intestinal. Una de las virtudes es la descomposición del almidon resistente al butirato (un tipo de grasa de cadena corta o cuerpo cetonico).



Traduce, illio..


----------



## El buho pensante (1 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Traduce, illio..



Simplificación: Patata/arroz recalentada, despues de haber estado muchas horas o dias en el frigo, alimenta a tu flora intestinal y esta te premia con grasas supersaludables


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Simplificación: Patata/arroz recalentada, despues de haber estado muchas horas o dias en el frigo, alimenta a tu flora intestinal y esta te premia con grasas supersaludables



sí que me he dado cuenta de que la patata me sienta bastante mejor después de horas en el frigorífico, lo típico de las periñacas en verano y tal

ahora conozco la explicación

sóis unos fenómenos, gracias


----------



## dietis (2 Nov 2022)

Joder, suelo *sólo *fijarme exclusivamente en la tabla nutricional de macros de los productos envasados, pero hoy me ha dado por fijarme en lo que llaman la "Nutriscore". Y he venido del super flipado: resulta que dicha clasificación va de la letra "A" (color verde) a la "E" (color rojo). Ni que decir tiene que aquéllos con la letra "E" son los menos saludables según un algoritmo desarrollado en la Universidad de Oxford (si eso tiene alguna garantía, viendo los resultados).

Bueno, pues los quesos, todos, están la clasificados con la letra "D" (naranja). Obviamente todos sabemos porqué: se trata de un producto con un rango de % de grasas de entre 25% y 37% (curados). Pero ojo-cuidado, un % de proteínas nada desdeñable que puede alcanzar fácilmente el 20-27%: nostamal, nada mal.

Sobre todo me llama la attón.cómo desde que voy por el tercer mes donde todos los hidratos han sido sustituídos por grasas (salvo los propios de las verduras) veo que controlo muchísimo mejor el hambre, SE ACABÓ el tener la energía por los suelos cuando la "dosis" de hidratos se acaba, incluso noto que mi organismo genera más calor corporal (se nota sobre todo ahora que no hace frío-frío, pero según las circunstancias de cada uno se hace necesario una rebequita, bueno, pues todo el santo día con camiseta de manga corta y joiga!!!! ... tan a gusto). *Pero todo eso da igual*: los quesos se encuentran en la antesala de un refresco cualquiera 'guarripeich' y los de Oxford hasta se sentirán orgullosos de su "algoritmo" (de mier...).

Yo flipo.

EDITO: se me olvidaba. El pan... el puto pan:



AEASAN dijo:


> El principal resultado del trabajo es que los panes obtendrían una clasificación muy positiva en el etiquetado Nutriscore: la mayoría de las barras y panes de molde pertenecería a los grupos A o B, los de mayor calidad nutricional.



Que huevos tienen, hasta el pan DE MOLDE tiene mejor clasificación que el queso. Esto es para pegarse un tiro. Valientes hijos de puta...


----------



## nief (4 Nov 2022)

La mala alimentación influye más a la hora de desarrollar un cáncer que la genética


Dime lo que comes y te diré quién eres. Llevar una alimentación saludable, rica en frutas y verduras, contribuye a mantener alejadas enfermedades gr




www.niusdiario.es





Bien clarito lo dice

Azucar a largo plazo cancer


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

otro comentario para nief y compañía, aunque suene un poco a mensaje del estilo de otros foreros desagradables... la diferencia al pasar el papel higiénico para limpiarse después de deponer

impresionante, apenas quedan restos de suciedad, lo que me da a intuir que el intestino trabaja mucho mejor y las digestiones son más provechosas

a ver que dice el cherif @nief


----------



## Kantabron (8 Nov 2022)

Ya van dos personas esta semana que me hablan del "ultimo milagro" en adelgazamiento, los pinchazos de insulina. El primero que me lo dijo pensé que me estaba tomando el pelo pero hoy me lo han vuelto a decir, una amiga de mi mujer. Voy a ver si durante el día le echo un vistazo pero es que me parece acojonante el mundo de la nutrición mágica, pero luego no intentes hacer una dieta cetogenica o simplemente reduce harinas refinadas porque estás loco.


----------



## nief (8 Nov 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Ya van dos personas esta semana que me hablan del "ultimo milagro" en adelgazamiento, los pinchazos de insulina. El primero que me lo dijo pensé que me estaba tomando el pelo pero hoy me lo han vuelto a decir, una amiga de mi mujer. Voy a ver si durante el día le echo un vistazo pero es que me parece acojonante el mundo de la nutrición mágica, pero luego no intentes hacer una dieta cetogenica o simplemente reduce harinas refinadas porque estás loco.




Lo popularizo elon musk

En nada sabremos los efectos secundarios


----------



## Oshoita (9 Nov 2022)

La gente no tiene ni puta idea de dietas entrenos y nutricion. Ese es el puto problema de esta sociedad de gordos de las harinas. Cualquiera puede perder peso de forma drástica con algo de conocimiento y voluntad. El que es gordo normalmente es porque quiere.


----------



## nief (9 Nov 2022)

Oshoita dijo:


> La gente no tiene ni puta idea de dietas entrenos y nutricion. Ese es el puto problema de esta sociedad de gordos de las harinas. Cualquiera puede perder peso de forma drástica con algo de conocimiento y voluntad. El que es gordo normalmente es porque quiere.




Ya ni iria a tanto

No saben comer

La mayoria por vagancia y porque se la pela


----------



## piru (9 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> otro comentario para nief y compañía, aunque suene un poco a mensaje del estilo de otros foreros desagradables... la diferencia al pasar el papel higiénico para limpiarse después de deponer
> 
> impresionante, apenas quedan restos de suciedad, lo que me da a intuir que el intestino trabaja mucho mejor y las digestiones son más provechosas
> 
> a ver que dice el cherif @nief



Añado otro: EL SILENCIO

Dejas de comer yerba y el silencio se adueña de tus digestiones, no notas nada, no se oye nada, no huele nada. Una vez asentado en el carnivorismo es fácil saber qué alimentos no son para ti simplemente escuchando a tu aparato digestivo, si te metes una ensalada y empieza la berbena ya sabes por donde no tienes que seguir.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añado otro: EL SILENCIO
> 
> Dejas de comer yerba y el silencio se adueña de tus digestiones, no notas nada, no se oye nada, no huele nada. Una vez asentado en el carnivorismo es fácil saber qué alimentos no son para ti simplemente escuchando a tu aparato digestivo, si te metes una ensalada y empieza la berbena ya sabes por donde no tienes que seguir.



Pues el verde va bien... lo que iba mal era la fariñada, por lo que veo


----------



## nocelebration (11 Nov 2022)

Muy buenas,
Gracias a este hilo empecé el Lunes a no comer prácticamente nada de HC y de Azúcares. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido que en solo 5 días me encuentro bastante mas deshinchado y sin pasar hambre.
Tengo unas dudas, por si alguien quiere perder un minuto y ayudarme:
1.- Hago bastante deporte ( corro 3-4 dias por semana desde hace años ) y esta semana cuando he intentado hacer series o entrenamiento mas exigente , me he encontrado fatal, hasta el punto de que hoy no he sido capàz de realizar el entreno completo. He corrido en ayunas, como suelo hacerlo cuando puedo correr por la mañana, pero me he sentido fatal, pesado y sin fuerza, y eso que la báscula dice que tengo 2 kilos y algo menos.

2.- A colación de lo anterior, recomendáis algún suplemento de sales minerales o similar para los dias que entrene?
3.- Mañana tengo reunión social en la que comeremos paella. Voy a perder lo conseguido en estos dias?
4.- Estoy leyendo el libro " De cero a Keto" , pero quería preguntar a gente mas experta, si me puede recomendar algún libro mejor para iniciarme.
5.- Por último llevo todo el dia con bastantes náuseas, no se si del esfuerzo de correr sin hidratos, o porque es normal al principio. 

Muchas gracias , la verdad que es una pasada lo que se aprende sobre el cuerpo y sobre la porquería que comemos en este hilo.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> Gracias a este hilo empecé el Lunes a no comer prácticamente nada de HC y de Azúcares. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido que en solo 5 días me encuentro bastante mas deshinchado y sin pasar hambre.
> Tengo unas dudas, por si alguien quiere perder un minuto y ayudarme:
> 1.- Hago bastante deporte ( corro 3-4 dias por semana desde hace años ) y esta semana cuando he intentado hacer series o entrenamiento mas exigente , me he encontrado fatal, hasta el punto de que hoy no he sido capàz de realizar el entreno completo. He corrido en ayunas, como suelo hacerlo cuando puedo correr por la mañana, pero me he sentido fatal, pesado y sin fuerza, y eso que la báscula dice que tengo 2 kilos y algo menos.
> ...



Vamos a ver, el cuerpo necesita hidratos y grasas, ya que ambos nutrientes, son los que más energía aportan.
Si una persona necesita entorno a 2000Kcal/día (esta cifra es muy variable), sí o sí, hacen falta calorías, ya que de lo contrario, tendríamos que ingerir ingentes cantidades de proteínas y vegetales, cosa para las que nuestro organismo no está diseñado.

Partiendo de que los hidratos y las grasas son imprescindibles, no hay que confundir los hidratos de carbono complejos, como son los de las harinas y otras fuentes, como las féculas, almidones, etc, con el azúcar. El azúcar o los azúcares son hidratos de carbono, pero muchísimo más simples. La diferencia es que la harina que sea, tarda mucho más tiempo en convertirse en glucosa, fructosa, maltosa, etc, que los azúcares tal cual y eso tiene una diferencia radical que no entiende mucha gente, que mete en hidratos, las harinas y los azúcares que como dije, son radicalmente diferentes.

Sin entrar en cuestiones hormonales, la insulina y demás historias, lo que dice la OMS y lo que digo yo en mi experiencia personal, es que puedes comer lo que te de la real gana siempre que no pases de 20 gramos al día de azúcares simples (glucosa, fructosa, sacarosa, maltosa, etc), ya que si pasas de esos 20gr/día, no pasa nada un día, pero si es algo habitual sí que tiene consecuencias a nivel hormonal y a nivel de sobre peso y estrés oxidativo.

El azúcar en la dieta humana siempre ha estado mucho más limitado de lo que a estado hoy en día, donde a todo se le echan azúcar, ya sea el pan, los embutidos, productos procesados y hasta las aceitunas con anchoas llevan azúcar, cosa que es un disparate, porque todo eso se suma a la ingesta de azúcar y es muy fácil irse por encima de esos 20gr de azúcares/día que recomienda la OMS y recomiendo yo, por mi propia experiencia.

Lo que te pasa a ti, con tu dieta, bueno, es una cosa particular y habrá que ir viéndola como evoluciona a lo largo de varios días, pero desde mi punto de vista, puedes comer lo que te de la gana, siempre que no pases de 20gr de azúcares del tipo que sean al día y 20gr/día, básicamente es el azúcar que tiene una pieza de fruta y poco más, así que te puedes hacer una idea de la cantidad tan mínima de azúcar que recomienda la OMS y te recomiendo yo, en relación a las barbaridades de azúcar que consumimos a diarios y no digamos, las aberraciones como los cereales de desayuno que se le dan a los niños o mil y una mierdas ultra azucaradas que se es dan como comida infantil y que no es más que algo enfermizo a todas luces.

Solo un refresco de cola, te mete 40gr de azúcar, que sumado a el azúcar de la dieta, se puede ir en un país occidental a más de 100gr a la que te descuides con postres ultra azucarados, adición de azúcares en alimentos que por lo general no llevan y nunca han llevado azúcar, desayunos supuestamente bajos en calorías y naturales que también llevan un huevo de azúcar, a demás del azúcar normal que se consume en el café, por la ingesta de fruta, etc.

Resumiendo, come lo que quieras, pero máximo 20gr de azúcar, es decir, una pieza de fruta y lo demás cero azúcar y no, los sustitutos del azúcar se a demostrado que son perjudiciales porque promueven la producción de insulina en exceso, ya que el cerebro al detectar el sabor dulce, ya sea por azúcares o ya sea por aditivos artificiales como la sacarina, ordenan al páncreas que produzca más insulina de la que debe y eso provoca una bajada de azúcar en sangre, una elevación del apetito y una ingesta mayor de Kcal, con lo que es muchísimo peor adicionar a los alimentos aditivos que sustituyen el azúcar que el propia azúcar.

En definitiva, hay que acostumbrarse a los sabores normales de los alimentos, ya que no hay otra alternativa.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (11 Nov 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Ya van dos personas esta semana que me hablan del "ultimo milagro" en adelgazamiento, los pinchazos de insulina. El primero que me lo dijo pensé que me estaba tomando el pelo pero hoy me lo han vuelto a decir, una amiga de mi mujer. Voy a ver si durante el día le echo un vistazo pero es que me parece acojonante el mundo de la nutrición mágica, pero luego no intentes hacer una dieta cetogenica o simplemente reduce harinas refinadas porque estás loco.




De último milagro nada, se lleva haciendo años pero...

-Es una insulina especial, no la que usa cualquier diabético
-Cuesta unos casi 300 euros, y no está financiada
-Sólo se la recetan a mórbidos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> Gracias a este hilo empecé el Lunes a no comer prácticamente nada de HC y de Azúcares. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido que en solo 5 días me encuentro bastante mas deshinchado y sin pasar hambre.
> Tengo unas dudas, por si alguien quiere perder un minuto y ayudarme:
> 1.- Hago bastante deporte ( corro 3-4 dias por semana desde hace años ) y esta semana cuando he intentado hacer series o entrenamiento mas exigente , me he encontrado fatal, hasta el punto de que hoy no he sido capàz de realizar el entreno completo. He corrido en ayunas, como suelo hacerlo cuando puedo correr por la mañana, pero me he sentido fatal, pesado y sin fuerza, y eso que la báscula dice que tengo 2 kilos y algo menos.
> ...




Primero de todo te aconsejo que piques en el hilo un poco para hacerte una idea mas aproximada de como funciona esto.

Como consejos generales:
1- NO HAGAS KETO
2- TAMPOCO HAGAS AYUNOS
3- Si dejas los hidratos refinados no te cortes con el resto, mucha verdura y tuberculos poco feculentos (boniato, nabos, chirivias, zanahoria, etc).
4- Si haces deporte y no te sobran kilos, por Dios, come patatas y arroz de vez en cuando. El fin de semana casi te diria que obligatorio.

Para empezar a moverte con menos carbos y en ayunas te tienes que dar unos seis meses (a partir del tercero te diria que en plan suave). El cambio metabolico que optimiza el uso de grasas tarda, no te puedes tirar en plancha y en cinco dias y querer rendir sin molestias serias.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el cuerpo necesita hidratos y grasas, ya que ambos nutrientes, son los que más energía aportan.
> Si una persona necesita entorno a 2000Kcal/día (esta cifra es muy variable), sí o sí, hacen falta calorías, ya que de lo contrario, tendríamos que ingerir ingentes cantidades de proteínas y vegetales, cosa para las que nuestro organismo no está diseñado.
> 
> Partiendo de que los hidratos y las grasas son imprescindibles, no hay que confundir los hidratos de carbono complejos, como son los de las harinas y otras fuentes, como las féculas, almidones, etc, con el azúcar. El azúcar o los azúcares son hidratos de carbono, pero muchísimo más simples. La diferencia es que la harina que sea, tarda mucho más tiempo en convertirse en glucosa, fructosa, maltosa, etc, que los azúcares tal cual y eso tiene una diferencia radical que no entiende mucha gente, que mete en hidratos, las harinas y los azúcares que como dije, son radicalmente diferentes.
> ...



Tu post muy detallado, pero te voy a señalar unos fallos en la comunicacion o quiza alguna idea erronea.

JAMAS hay que meter al sumar las cantidades diarias recomendadas (muy discutibles) en el mismo saco alimentos tan dispares como un sobre de azucar y una pieza de fruta. Metabolicamente no tienen nada que ver. 

El problema de los refinados es la velocidad a la que entran en sangre, no tanto su cantidad. Puedes comer bastante mas fruta que la que has mencionado al dia sin engordar si estas metabolicamente sano, ya que al ser pieza entera va con toda su fibra y se ralentiza su absorcion. Una persona sin resitencia a la insulina, no va a convertir en exceso de glucidos de la fruta en grasa abdominal si entra en sangre a la velocidad que toca.

Con lo de las cantidades diarias incluyo la famosa cifra de las 2000 cal, que no vale para un mojon si comes como se aconseja en este hilo. Al tener una dieta alta en grasas y la insulina baja no tiene sentido poner una cifra diaria, que aqui si que funciona el mecanismo de la saciedad.

Puedes comer un dia 3000, otro 2000 y otro 1500, es un absurdo pretender comer todos los dias lo mismo. Llevamos encima ya de serie 9000 calorias por kilo de grasa, el dia que comer menos ya hay donde tirar porque el mecanismo esta en pleno funcionamiento.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Tu post muy detallado, pero te voy a señalar unos fallos en la comunicacion o quiza alguna idea erronea.
> 
> JAMAS hay que meter al sumar las cantidades diarias recomendadas (muy discutibles) en el mismo saco alimentos tan dispares como un sobre de azucar y una pieza de fruta. Metabolicamente no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> ...




Lo de poner entre paréntesis " (esta cifra es muy variable) " es precisamente para indicar que lo de las 2Kcal es algo muy relativo, ya que una mujer puede consumir 1700Kcal y un hombre 2300Kcal y siempre generalizando mucho.

Con respecto al resto que Vd comenta, es lo que he dicho, no es lo mismo el azúcar que las harinas. Lo que digo es que cualquiera puede comer lo que le de la gana, siempre que no pase de 20gr/día de azúcar, pero esto es algo general o más bien, muy general y que no se cumple en por ejemplo alguien que está escalando el Everest y tampoco alguien que es patológicamente sedentario y no se levante del sofá ni para mear.

Yo hablo en líneas muy generales, pero que el azúcar es lo que está provocando en occidente, ingentes cantidades de problemas de salud, no lo digo yo, lo dice la OMS y lo dicen otras fuentes además del sentido común.


----------



## nocelebration (11 Nov 2022)

Te agradezco mucho la explicación, creo que estos dias estoy cumpliendo mas o menos lo que dices respecto al azucar . Mi duda principal , es , si al hacer deporte de intensidad, debo tomar algún suplemento , para poder realizarlo con algo de normalidad, o si por el contrario, mi cuerpo debe adaptarse , a que ahora su combustible es la grasa y con el tiempo me encontraré mejor para hacer deporte. Solo me refiero al deporte, ya que en el dia a dia me estoy sintiendo mejor , sin hambre y bastante ligero.


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Lo de poner entre paréntesis " (esta cifra es muy variable) " es precisamente para indicar que lo de las 2Kcal es algo muy relativo, ya que una mujer puede consumir 1700Kcal y un hombre 2300Kcal y siempre generalizando mucho.
> 
> Con respecto al resto que Vd comenta, es lo que he dicho, no es lo mismo el azúcar que las harinas. Lo que digo es que cualquiera puede comer lo que le de la gana, siempre que no pase de 20gr/día de azúcar, pero esto es algo general o más bien, muy general y que no se cumple en por ejemplo alguien que está escalando el Everest y tampoco alguien que es patológicamente sedentario y no se levante del sofá ni para mear.
> 
> Yo hablo en líneas muy generales, pero que el azúcar es lo que está provocando en occidente, ingentes cantidades de problemas de salud, no lo digo yo, lo dice la OMS y lo dicen otras fuentes además del sentido común.



A ver si consigo que entienda donde esta el detalle: ""Si una persona necesita entorno a 2000Kcal/día""

Si hubiese escrito "Una persona consume etc" se lo puedo comprar, pero como ya he explicado, no es necesario ingerir ninguna cifra concreta al dia.

El problema es que nos vamos a los datos que nos da la OMS o adlateres y nos la lian. Todas esas cifras pueden tener algun sentido para los comeharinas que si estan sin comer 6 horas caen redondos, ya no digamos un dia.

Y respecto a los azucares no se me vaya por lo cerros de uveda, me ha "sumado" cocacolas con manzanas y volviendo a cifras diarias que son todas falaces.


----------



## nocelebration (11 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si consigo que entienda donde esta el detalle: ""Si una persona necesita entorno a 2000Kcal/día""
> 
> Si hubiese escrito "Una persona consume etc" se lo puedo comprar, pero como ya he explicado, no es necesario ingerir ninguna cifra concreta al dia.
> 
> ...



Al hilo de mis dudas, me recomendaría tomar algún suplemento antes del deporte intenso o debo esperar a que mi cuerpo se acostumbre a tirar de las grasas?


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Al hilo de mis dudas, me recomendaría tomar algún suplemento antes del deporte intenso o debo esperar a que mi cuerpo se acostumbre a tirar de las grasas?



No se si estas de broma o no te has enterado de que va esto.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se si estas de broma o no te has enterado de que va esto.



Coño, no seáis tan duros con quien no sabe. Leer el hilo lleva su tiempo y sobretodo una readaptación en mentalidad.


----------



## nief (11 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> Gracias a este hilo empecé el Lunes a no comer prácticamente nada de HC y de Azúcares. La verdad es que me ha sorprendido que en solo 5 días me encuentro bastante mas deshinchado y sin pasar hambre.
> Tengo unas dudas, por si alguien quiere perder un minuto y ayudarme:
> 1.- Hago bastante deporte ( corro 3-4 dias por semana desde hace años ) y esta semana cuando he intentado hacer series o entrenamiento mas exigente , me he encontrado fatal, hasta el punto de que hoy no he sido capàz de realizar el entreno completo. He corrido en ayunas, como suelo hacerlo cuando puedo correr por la mañana, pero me he sentido fatal, pesado y sin fuerza, y eso que la báscula dice que tengo 2 kilos y algo menos.
> ...




1. Normal q te canses. Se taarda unas semanas en ser metabolicamente flexible. 3-6 semanas
2. Yo tomo sal rosa del himalaya con agua y soy generoso con el salero siempre
3. Los 2kg? Si. Al meterte hidratos beberas y subiras kg. Tranquilo a los 2 dias los habras perdido. Es agua.
5. Pues claro. Vas a 0 de hidratos y glucogeno y tu cuerpo no esta adaptado. Yo la primera vez alucine con la pajara que me dio

En tu caso yo iria mas bien low carb primero y luego mas agresivo. Da tiempo a adaptarte. 

Aunque solo sea porque tu cuerpo pueda consumir azucar o grasa. 
Claramente ahora solo puedes consumir azucar


Cuando pases a flexibilidad veras q podras incluso ayunar y darle canha sin problema

Curioso no?

Animo


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A ver si consigo que entienda donde esta el detalle: ""Si una persona necesita entorno a 2000Kcal/día""
> 
> Si hubiese escrito "Una persona consume etc" se lo puedo comprar, pero como ya he explicado, no es necesario ingerir ninguna cifra concreta al dia.
> 
> ...



¿qué?

Mire, tengo poca paciencia con los trolls...
He dicho lo que he dicho y punto pelota, no sé de qué carajo me está hablando la verdad.
A la próxima gilipollez que me suelte, le meto en el ignore y me quedo tan pancho.
Aprenda a leer.
Yo ya vengo de vuelta de mucho cuñado que cuando se les rebate sus argumentos salen por peteneras para auto justificarse y salirse con la suya, pero como le dije, yo tengo tolerancia cero a ese tipo de comportamiento.
Vd podrá creer esto y lo otro al igual que yo, pero no se invente historietas para salir a flote como la mierda, porque mi paciencia es muy cortita y cada vez menos con determinados trolls, que ya tengo el culo pelado en este foro de gente como Vd, ya que llevo aquí más de una década.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith es uno de los dos referentes del hilo. Deberías bajar humos y comprender que hay un hilo largo con mucha información y hay que cirtarse un poco antes de ponerse en plan didáctico con gente que puede saber quizás más que tú. 



estroboscopico dijo:


> ¿qué?
> 
> Mire, tengo poca paciencia con los trolls...
> He dicho lo que he dicho y punto pelota, no sé de qué carajo me está hablando la verdad.
> ...


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Karlos Smith es uno de los dos referentes del hilo. Deberías bajar humos y comprender que hay un hilo largo con mucha información y hay que cirtarse un poco antes de ponerse en plan didáctico con gente que puede saber quizás más que tú.



Ah, sí, y en qué estoy equivocado...???
Karlos Smith, ¿y ese quién coño es?

En fin....


----------



## Karlos Smith (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Ah, sí, y en qué estoy equivocado...???
> Karlos Smith, ¿y ese quién coño es?
> 
> En fin....



Vaya tela con los trolls "perdidos" que entran al hilo subidos de tono. Y perfil de este año bien bien.

No te preocupes que ya te meto yo al ignore, chao majete.


----------



## nocelebration (11 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> 1. Normal q te canses. Se taarda unas semanas en ser metabolicamente flexible. 3-6 semanas
> 2. Yo tomo sal rosa del himalaya con agua y soy generoso con el salero siempre
> 3. Los 2kg? Si. Al meterte hidratos beberas y subiras kg. Tranquilo a los 2 dias los habras perdido. Es agua.
> 5. Pues claro. Vas a 0 de hidratos y glucogeno y tu cuerpo no esta adaptado. Yo la primera vez alucine con la pajara que me dio
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que estoy muy contento de los progresos en tan pocos dias, y eso que tampoco tengo mucho sobrepeso . ( 1.80 - 78 kgs cuando empecé) . Lo que me gustaría es poder adaptar esta forma de comer a largo plazo.....no tomarlo solo como una dieta de 2 semanas , sino que sea mi forma de comer a partir de ahora. Mi idea es perder 5-6 kgs, siendo bastante estricto con los HC y azúcares, y a partir de ahí, ser un poco mas permisivo ( comer arroz una vez por semana , patatas ocasionalmente....) , en fin , reeducarme en mi alimentación. 
He pensado, por lo que me comentas , en estar estas 3 semanas que quiero hacerlo mas estricto, en correr de forma muy moderada, sin esfuerzos grandes, y a partir de ahí, comer algo de hidratos (plátanos , o comer pasta ese dia ) los dias de entreno. No se cómo lo ves.....
Lo dicho , muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que estoy muy contento de los progresos en tan pocos dias, y eso que tampoco tengo mucho sobrepeso . ( 1.80 - 78 kgs cuando empecé) . Lo que me gustaría es poder adaptar esta forma de comer a largo plazo.....no tomarlo solo como una dieta de 2 semanas , sino que sea mi forma de comer a partir de ahora. Mi idea es perder 5-6 kgs, siendo bastante estricto con los HC y azúcares, y a partir de ahí, ser un poco mas permisivo ( comer arroz una vez por semana , patatas ocasionalmente....) , en fin , reeducarme en mi alimentación.
> He pensado, por lo que me comentas , en estar estas 3 semanas que quiero hacerlo mas estricto, en correr de forma muy moderada, sin esfuerzos grandes, y a partir de ahí, comer algo de hidratos (plátanos , o comer pasta ese dia ) los dias de entreno. No se cómo lo ves.....
> Lo dicho , muchas gracias por las respuestas.



interesante tu caso, porfa mantennos al tanto porque me veo en un perfil similar al tuyo aunque por lo que veo, yo estoy menos deportista que tú desde hace ya años, me había puesto fondonete y he ido bajando en los últimos meses hasta ponerme también en alrededor de los 88 quilos (con similar estatura)
así que me interesa tu caso, pues también me propongo reactivarme físicamente, de hecho ya estoy en ese proceso


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que estoy muy contento de los progresos en tan pocos dias, y eso que tampoco tengo mucho sobrepeso . ( 1.80 - 78 kgs cuando empecé) . Lo que me gustaría es poder adaptar esta forma de comer a largo plazo.....no tomarlo solo como una dieta de 2 semanas , sino que sea mi forma de comer a partir de ahora. Mi idea es perder 5-6 kgs, siendo bastante estricto con los HC y azúcares, y a partir de ahí, ser un poco mas permisivo ( comer arroz una vez por semana , patatas ocasionalmente....) , en fin , reeducarme en mi alimentación.
> He pensado, por lo que me comentas , en estar estas 3 semanas que quiero hacerlo mas estricto, en correr de forma muy moderada, sin esfuerzos grandes, y a partir de ahí, comer algo de hidratos (plátanos , o comer pasta ese dia ) los dias de entreno. No se cómo lo ves.....
> Lo dicho , muchas gracias por las respuestas.



En el blog de la meteo que viene. El doctor indica algo interesante

Ellos van a competiciones y lo que hacen es entrenar siempre en low carb y luego en competicion si toman hidratos, saludables. Sin ultraprocesados. Vamos una pasta o patatas o arroz

Tras la adaptacion puedes hacer como dices. Meter "ALGO" de carbos cuando entrenas

Yo lo que hago es usar el entreno para entrar rapido en cetosis. Ya que vacia las reservas de glucogeno

Tambien te digo que tras mas de 2 anhos poca diferencia noto entre muchos carbos, pocos o ninguno

Yo peso 72kg con 1.8 de altura. 

Es mi peso adecuado. Si bajo me entra hambre y me noto escualido. Si subo dejo de tener hambre. Curioso como el cuerpo solo se autoregula

Yo tb baje de 78-80 sin apenas musculo a 72 pero muucho mas musculo en general. Fibrado mas bien

Animo


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> interesante tu caso, porfa mantennos al tanto porque me veo en un perfil similar al tuyo aunque por lo que veo, yo estoy menos deportista que tú desde hace ya años, me había puesto fondonete y he ido bajando en los últimos meses hasta ponerme también en alrededor de esos 78 quilos (con similar estatura)
> así que me interesa tu caso, pues también me propongo reactivarme físicamente, de hecho ya estoy en ese proceso



Es que ya te lo pide el cuerpo. A mi me paso igual

Pase de no hacer nada a sentirme como con 25. Con ganas de saltar y correr joder


----------



## nocelebration (12 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> interesante tu caso, porfa mantennos al tanto porque me veo en un perfil similar al tuyo aunque por lo que veo, yo estoy menos deportista que tú desde hace ya años, me había puesto fondonete y he ido bajando en los últimos meses hasta ponerme también en alrededor de esos 78 quilos (con similar estatura)
> así que me interesa tu caso, pues también me propongo reactivarme físicamente, de hecho ya estoy en ese proceso



si, no te preocupes , la idea es ir diciendo como me va al menos una vez cada semana. De todos modos , si tienes cualquier duda sobre lo que estoy haciendo, mandame privado sin problema y te cuento. Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## nocelebration (12 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> En el blog de la meteo que viene. El doctor indica algo interesante
> 
> Ellos van a competiciones y lo que hacen es entrenar siempre en low carb y luego en competicion si toman hidratos, saludables. Sin ultraprocesados. Vamos una pasta o patatas o arroz
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los consejos y por los ánimos. He decidido seguir como estrategia, lo que comentaba....estas 3 semanas de "choque" voy a bajar los ritmos de entrenamiento a algo suave y lo voy a combinar con algo de musculacion en casa ( mancuernas flexiones y demás, que hago una vez a la semana , y lo voy a subir al menos a 2 veces) .Tras estas 3 semanas, ire probando , y veré si antes de un entreno fuerte , comer un platano o algo similar . De todos modos , como comentas, espero que el cuerpo en este tiempo se adapte a tirar de la grasa , y no tenga que recurrir siempre a cargar algo de HC para poder realizar esfuerzos físicos.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Es que ya te lo pide el cuerpo. A mi me paso igual
> 
> Pase de no hacer nada a sentirme como con 25. Con ganas de saltar y correr joder



Me colé, jaja, no son 78 sino 88 en lo que ando ahora, mi peso ideal debe ser algo menos de 85, por mi estructura, musculatura de la parte superior, etc


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos y por los ánimos. He decidido seguir como estrategia, lo que comentaba....estas 3 semanas de "choque" voy a bajar los ritmos de entrenamiento a algo suave y lo voy a combinar con algo de musculacion en casa ( mancuernas flexiones y demás, que hago una vez a la semana , y lo voy a subir al menos a 2 veces) .Tras estas 3 semanas, ire probando , y veré si antes de un entreno fuerte , comer un platano o algo similar . De todos modos , como comentas, espero que el cuerpo en este tiempo se adapte a tirar de la grasa , y no tenga que recurrir siempre a cargar algo de HC para poder realizar esfuerzos físicos.




Lo has descrito perfectamente.

Ademas hay otro tema. Si normalmente no usas carbos para entrenar cuando los tomes seras mas sensible a ellos y tu cuerpo los absorbera mejor y usara menos insulina para ello


----------



## Topollillo (12 Nov 2022)

¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?



Algo pero de buena calidad. He pillado algun año artesanales con los ingredientes tradicionales, almendra, miel, etc y no les ponen azucar. 

Del resto mantecados y demas no compro pero alguno en las visitas por no hacer el feo. Pero que pueden ser un par en toda la navidad. 

Primero no apetecen mucho y te ponen las digestiones en modo berseker.


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?



Por que no? Un buen turron no tiene ningun problema


----------



## Topollillo (12 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Por que no? Un buen turron no tiene ningun problema



Cuál el jijona, la viuda o el Suchard?


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Algo pero de buena calidad. He pillado algun año artesanales con los ingredientes tradicionales, almendra, miel, etc y no les ponen azucar.
> 
> Del resto mantecados y demas no compro pero alguno en las visitas por no hacer el feo. Pero que pueden ser un par en toda la navidad.
> 
> Primero no apetecen mucho y te ponen las digestiones en modo berseker.



Un buen mazapan tp tiene problema

El problema es atiborrarse a azucar todoa los dias

En navidad aqui tambien cae un roscon con nata. Pero nata de verdad no de grasas vegetales. Que alucino con esto


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Un buen mazapan tp tiene problema
> 
> El problema es atiborrarse a azucar todoa los dias
> 
> En navidad aqui tambien cae un roscon con nata. Pero nata de verdad no de grasas vegetales. Que alucino con esto



Es que llamar nata a cualquier cosa artificial deberia estar penalizado.

Pd. Saliendose un poco del tema prueba las latas de leche de coco del mencabrona. Tienen tres dedos de grasa y parte de liquido que mezclado con cacao sale una mouse de p.m. Ya tiene un toque dulce sin mas, no apto para comeharinas.


----------



## nief (12 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Es que llamar nata a cualquier cosa artificial deberia estar penalizado.



Totalmente. Delito diria yo


----------



## bizarre (12 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?



Yo en Navidades es de las pocas ocasiones que pasó por la pastelería, voy a un pueblo de la Mancha a comprar mazapanes y surtido navideño artesanal, para mí y para regalar pero las mierdas de supermercados no las quiero ni aunque me inviten

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Timekiller (12 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?



¿Por qué no? Pero buscando la calidad más que la cantidad. Como se suele decir lo que importa es lo que haces durante todo el año no en Navidad.


----------



## Gort (13 Nov 2022)

Llevo ya 2 ó 3 años sin comprar dulces ni turrón en Navidad. No creo que haya problema alguno con productos de buena calidad y 100% artesanales, pero la verdad es que para mí están de más ¿Cuándo tomarlos? ¿Después de la comida/cena? Me harían la digestión muy pesada aparte de que ya tengo el estómago lleno y no me apetecen ¿Entre comidas? Estoy ya acostumbrada a dejar pasar muchas horas entre ingesta e ingesta de alimentos y me sobran totalmente. Hasta ahora no los he echado de menos para nada. Mi familia tampoco los demanda. Lo que hago es sacar unos bombones con licor (también de calidad) para quien quiera acompañar al champán (brut nature) y listo.

Eso sí, el 6 de enero no perdono un trozo de buen roscón de Reyes artesanal de pastelería con nata auténtica acompañado de un tazón de chocolate (más de 70% cacao) bien caliente.


----------



## Direct (13 Nov 2022)

A mi jamás me han llamado la atención los turrones y los dulces de Navidad en general. 

Eso sí... Son días de comilonas aunque no me preocupa lo más mínimo ya que acostumbro hacerlas


----------



## INE (13 Nov 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Primero de todo te aconsejo que piques en el hilo un poco para hacerte una idea mas aproximada de como funciona esto.
> 
> Como consejos generales:
> 1- NO HAGAS KETO
> ...



Yo dejé radicalmente los carbohidratos de un día para otro, hace ya un año. La mejor decisión de mi vida. Radicalmente. Me siento mejor que nunca, como lo que quiero y por supuesto no cuento calorías.


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Te agradezco mucho la explicación, creo que estos dias estoy cumpliendo mas o menos lo que dices respecto al azucar . Mi duda principal , es , si al hacer deporte de intensidad, debo tomar algún suplemento , para poder realizarlo con algo de normalidad, o si por el contrario, mi cuerpo debe adaptarse , a que ahora su combustible es la grasa y con el tiempo me encontraré mejor para hacer deporte. Solo me refiero al deporte, ya que en el dia a dia me estoy sintiendo mejor , sin hambre y bastante ligero.




Añado un punto.

La adaptacion, tras irse a low carb/keto, tarda unas semanas y al final hace dos cosas:

Adapta tu cuerpo para generar cetonas (que es un combustible a partir de grasas) para que tu cuerpo lo pueda consumir (para ello no debe haber insulina, gracias a que no consumes azucares).

Adapta tu cuerpo a producir la glucosa que necesita cuando la necesita (tambien en ausencia de insulina) y se llama negoglucogenesis.

Ambos procesos tardan unas semanas y mientras no lo hagas la sensacion, cuando te quedas sin azucar, es de agotamiento fisico y mental. Como si te quedases sin pilas. Yo lo recuerdo clarisimamente cuando me dio (junio del 2019 en un viaje en dinamarca)

Y es facil reconocerlo. Te comes algo con hidratos y revives al instante. Y es sintoma de que no eres flexible. Esto le pasa a poca gente ojo. Si eres delgado y deportista es incluso mas probable que si eres mas grueso.

Saludos.


----------



## nocelebration (13 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Añado un punto.
> 
> La adaptacion, tras irse a low carb/keto, tarda unas semanas y al final hace dos cosas:
> 
> ...



La duda que tengo, es que si tras conseguir que el cuerpo se adapte, es fácil revertir ese estado...me explico. Si por ejemplo en 3-4 semanas logro llegar a que mi cuerpo se adapte a no tirar de azúcar cuando hago esfuerzo físico, y luego en las comidas de empresa , cenas navideñas y demás , cometo excesos puntuales , tendría que empezar de nuevo esa adaptación? Es lo que más me preocupa, ya que mi idea como comenté, es estar un tiempo siendo bastante extricto, y a partir de ahí pasar a darme algún capricho (arroz , patatas algún dulce) una vez a la semana.


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> La duda que tengo, es que si tras conseguir que el cuerpo se adapte, es fácil revertir ese estado...me explico. Si por ejemplo en 3-4 semanas logro llegar a que mi cuerpo se adapte a no tirar de azúcar cuando hago esfuerzo físico, y luego en las comidas de empresa , cenas navideñas y demás , cometo excesos puntuales , tendría que empezar de nuevo esa adaptación? Es lo que más me preocupa, ya que mi idea como comenté, es estar un tiempo siendo bastante extricto, y a partir de ahí pasar a darme algún capricho (arroz , patatas algún dulce) una vez a la semana.




No

La desadaptacion ocurre tras anhos y anhos de insulina constante

Tambien te dire que tras la adaptacion notaras q no tienes tantas ganas de pan pasta patatas o arroz y si cosas ricas y naturales


----------



## INE (13 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> No
> 
> La desadaptacion ocurre tras anhos y anhos de insulina constante
> 
> Tambien te dire que tras la adaptacion notaras q no tienes tantas ganas de pan pasta patatas o arroz y si cosas ricas y naturales



Se sustituye el ansia de dulce por otra de tipo salado. En vez de querer comerte un bollo, por ejemplo, te apetece queso, jamón o similares.


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Se sustituye el ansia de dulce por otra de tipo salado. En vez de querer comerte un bollo, por ejemplo, te apetece queso, jamón o similares.



No.

Sin insulina desaparece al ansia.

Cuando uno come comida saciante (que tiene grasa por ejemplo) no esta con ansia de comer todo el dia.

Es algo hasta liberador.

No tener que estar todo el dia pensando en comer, en que voy a preparar que tengo que comprar etc.

Creo que hay ejemplos suficientes en el foro para contrastar.

Ademas keto tranquiliza el cuerpo y la mente. No tienes esos subidones y bajadas de energia.


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2022)

Por cierto.

Ya puse mas articulos de como el bhb (cetonas) ayudan en multiples procesos. (Articulo nature)

Pues aqui va otro sobre el cancer colorectal.









Î²-Hydroxybutyrate suppresses colorectal cancer - Nature


The growth of colorectal cancer is reduced by ketogenic diet consumption, the properties of which are mediated by the ketone body Î²-hydroxybutyrate.




www.nature.com






Colorectal cancer (CRC) is among the most frequent forms of cancer, and new strategies for its prevention and therapy are urgently needed1. Here we identify a metabolite signalling pathway that provides actionable insights towards this goal. We perform a dietary screen in autochthonous animal models of CRC and find that ketogenic diets exhibit a strong tumour-inhibitory effect. These properties of ketogenic diets are recapitulated by the ketone body β-hydroxybutyrate (BHB), which reduces the proliferation of colonic crypt cells and potently suppresses intestinal tumour growth. We find that BHB acts through the surface receptor Hcar2 and induces the transcriptional regulator _Hopx_, thereby altering gene expression and inhibiting cell proliferation. Cancer organoid assays and single-cell RNA sequencing of biopsies from patients with CRC provide evidence that elevated BHB levels and active HOPX are associated with reduced intestinal epithelial proliferation in humans. This study thus identifies a BHB-triggered pathway regulating intestinal tumorigenesis and indicates that oral or systemic interventions with a single metabolite may complement current prevention and treatment strategies for CRC.


Viene a decir que actua sobre el receptor hcar2 e induce la transcripcion del regulador HOPX. Altera la expresion genetica (como en otros casos) e inhibe la proliferacion celular.....


En resumen:

Inundar el cuerpo de cetonas (estar en keto) de vez en cuando es la ostia de beneficioso. Lo mejor es que no hace falta ni estar en keto todo el tiempo


----------



## nief (13 Nov 2022)

Ketogenic diet for human diseases: the underlying mechanisms and potential for clinical implementations - Signal Transduction and Targeted Therapy


The ketogenic diet (KD) is a high-fat, adequate-protein, and very-low-carbohydrate diet regimen that mimics the metabolism of the fasting state to induce the production of ketone bodies. The KD has long been established as a remarkably successful dietary approach for the treatment of intractable...




www.nature.com





The ketogenic diet (KD) is a high-fat, adequate-protein, and very-low-carbohydrate diet regimen that mimics the metabolism of the fasting state to induce the production of ketone bodies.....

No lo digo yo, ahi viene en nature.com. El articulo en si muy bueno


----------



## INE (14 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> No.
> 
> Sin insulina desaparece al ansia.
> 
> ...



No me he debido de explicar bien. Efectivamente es como tú dices, las ganas de comer a todas horas
desaparecen.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos y por los ánimos. He decidido seguir como estrategia, lo que comentaba....estas 3 semanas de "choque" voy a bajar los ritmos de entrenamiento a algo suave y lo voy a combinar con algo de musculacion en casa ( mancuernas flexiones y demás, que hago una vez a la semana , y lo voy a subir al menos a 2 veces) .Tras estas 3 semanas, ire probando , y veré si antes de un entreno fuerte , comer un platano o algo similar . De todos modos , como comentas, espero que el cuerpo en este tiempo se adapte a tirar de la grasa , y no tenga que recurrir siempre a cargar algo de HC para poder realizar esfuerzos físicos.



Una cosica que se me viene a la mente...

Si le dan pájaras no será sólo por no estar cetoadaptado, sino porque estará seguramente paseándose por el rango anaerobio de ejercicio.
Más de una vez ha habido toma y daca sobre si se puede o no entrenar en ayunas, o en cetosis, o con una dieta lowcarb.
Unos dicen que no hay problema, que hasta maratones se pueden hacer.
Otros que el rendimiento y la resistencia se ven comprometidos.

Yo, que soy más de síntesis que de tesis o de antítesis, creo lo siguiente:

Hay una cosa para la que los ácidos grasos y los cuerpos cetónicos no sirven, por simple bioquímica: no sirven para proporcionar energía *en ausencia de oxígeno*. Para eso, lo único que sirve es la glucosa, más concretamente el *glucógeno muscular*.

Así, mientras tu actividad física se mantenga en el *rango aeróbico*, mientras no le exijas a tus músculos más de lo que les puedes dar de forma sostenida, no vas a ver pérdida ni de rendimiento ni de resistencia.

Pero si tu actividad física se compone de *ejercicios de explosión y rendimiento máximo*, lo único que puede alimentar ese movimiento es la reserva muscular de glucógeno, y cuando se acabe, se acabó.

El glucógeno muscular no se repone (o no a un ritmo significativo) con dieta cetogénica o muy baja en carbohidratos, porque el glucógeno sólo se puede fabricar a partir de glucosa, y el cuerpo tiende a ajustar la producción interna de glucosa a las necesidades mínimas. Así que, si cortas carbos y no reduces la actividad anaerobia, te vas a ir comiendo la reserva de glucógeno muscular, y cuando se agote, si te pilla a mitad de un esfuerzo anaerobio, vas a colapsar: lo que es una pájara, de toda la vida.

Como quiera que la idea general es *reducir el area bajo la curva de insulina *para no empeorar la sensibilidad y *alcanzar valores muy bajos de insulinhemia *para mejorarlqa*, *sospecho que si quieres entrenar y entrenar duro, es más eficiente hacer recargas totales periódicas que recargas parciales específicas el día que vayas a entrenar.

Es decir, lo que se llama hacer un "cheat day" de toda la vida, pero en vez de sentirte culpable, sintiéndose orgulloso. UN pico de insulina cada semana o cada dos semanas, por muy alto que sea, que encima va a ser de cortísima duración porque tus músculos van a estar deseandico de recargarse, es mejor que varios picos más pequeños varias veces a la semana.

Un detalle adicional: hasta donde entiendo, el glucógeno muscular no sale del músculo. Para entrar en cetosis lo que es necesario es agotar el glucógeno hepático. Así pues, tengo mis dudas de que haciendo ejercicio intenso se entre en cetosis antes; en realidad, lo que funciona como un tiro es AYUNAR: a las 18-20 horas lo tienes hecho.

Eso sí, que luego no se te vaya la mano con las proteínas, que es por donde fallan a escondidas la mayoría de las dietas supuestamente cetogénicas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces ningunos os vaís a atiborrar a turrones en Navidad?



Atiborrar... una vez de desacostumbras de echarle azúcar al azúcar, lo excesivamente dulce empalaga una barbaridad.

Picaremos, claro, entre otros muchos motivos porque en una fiesta social y familiar nadie quiere ser el rancio rarito que "no come turrón". Pero al menos un servidor, un par de mazapanes o un poco de turrón del duro, y ya no me quedan ganas de más.

La ventaja es que, al no irte a encajar medio kilo de dulces navideños por cena y por cabeza, te puedes gastar lo mismo en comprar dronja mucho mejor, en todos los sentidos.

El turrón de Suchard es para cazurros con el paladar atrofiado.


----------



## Topollillo (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Atiborrar... una vez de desacostumbras de echarle azúcar al azúcar, lo excesivamente dulce empalaga una barbaridad.
> 
> Picaremos, claro, entre otros muchos motivos porque en una fiesta social y familiar nadie quiere ser el rancio rarito que "no come turrón". Pero al menos un servidor, un par de mazapanes o un poco de turrón del duro, y ya no me quedan ganas de más.
> 
> ...



Entonces su oponión sobres los turrones marca blanca tipo Dia, Eroski, Carrefour que es lo que compra la gente más pobre ya ni te cuento, el otro día vía el Suchard ese por cerca de 4€, si será para gente con el paladar atrofiado, pero son casi 4€ por 180 gr, la navidad pasada no llegaba a los 3€ y eran 280 gr. Preveo estanterias llenas de Suchard sin vender.


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Entonces su oponión sobres los turrones marca blanca tipo Dia, Eroski, Carrefour que es lo que compra la gente más pobre ya ni te cuento, el otro día vía el Suchard ese por cerca de 4€, si será para gente con el paladar atrofiado, pero son casi 4€ por 180 gr, la navidad pasada no llegaba a los 3€ y eran 280 gr. Preveo estanterias llenas de Suchard sin vender.



Meh.

Está lo artesanal, y está lo demás. 
La diferencia entre lo artesanal y lo demás es enorme. 
La diferencia entre la mierda cara y la mierda barata es principalmente el precio.


----------



## Topollillo (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Meh.
> 
> Está lo artesanal, y está lo demás.
> La diferencia entre lo artesanal y lo demás es enorme.
> La diferencia entre la mierda cara y la mierda barata es principalmente el precio.



¿Te refires a estos artesanales?

10€ por un turrón, si la diferencia en precio con un turrón de 1€ de marca blanca es abismal.

Turrón Artesanal


----------



## lewis (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hay una cosa para la que los ácidos grasos y los cuerpos cetónicos no sirven, por simple bioquímica: no sirven para proporcionar energía *en ausencia de oxígeno*. Para eso, lo único que sirve es la glucosa, más concretamente el *glucógeno muscular*.



Y que hay de la teoría de tirar de las grasas?


----------



## McNulty (16 Nov 2022)

He empezado otro pacoexperimento nutricional que consiste en lo siguiente.

Comer fullsano entre semana, 0 azúcares, procesados de harinas y demás. Y sábado y domingo todo lo contrario, full azúcares y comida chatarra o procesada de todo tipo.


----------



## piru (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una cosica que se me viene a la mente...
> 
> Si le dan pájaras no será sólo por no estar cetoadaptado, sino porque estará seguramente paseándose por el rango anaerobio de ejercicio.
> Más de una vez ha habido toma y daca sobre si se puede o no entrenar en ayunas, o en cetosis, o con una dieta lowcarb.
> ...



Le ha pasado hace poco a mi mujer, una caminata mañanera, como siempre en ayunas, pero esta vez con una subida de 200m en 1.5km. Casi al final mi mujer no podía seguir y se ha tenido que sentar medio mareada.
Ha masticado 2 de estas y a los 5 minutos ha podido seguir y terminar la subida.



Dextrosa 89% (glucosa en tableas)


Ya ha salido el tema antes en el hilo. No cuesta nada llevar esto en la mochila.


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Entonces su oponión sobres los turrones marca blanca tipo Dia, Eroski, Carrefour que es lo que compra la gente más pobre ya ni te cuento, el otro día vía el Suchard ese por cerca de 4€, si será para gente con el paladar atrofiado, pero son casi 4€ por 180 gr, la navidad pasada no llegaba a los 3€ y eran 280 gr. Preveo estanterias llenas de Suchard sin vender.




4e por 130g de azucar es una pasada si


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2022)

piru dijo:


> Le ha pasado hace poco a mi mujer, una caminata mañanera, como siempre en ayunas, pero esta vez con una subida de 200m en 1.5km. Casi al final mi mujer no podía seguir y se ha tenido que sentar medio mareada.
> Ha masticado 2 de estas y a los 5 minutos ha podido seguir y terminar la subida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262733
> ...




Si

Pero eso no es normal.

No es lo que dice smiling. 


Por una caminata ....


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> He empezado otro pacoexperimento nutricional que consiste en lo siguiente.
> 
> Comer fullsano entre semana, 0 azúcares, procesados de harinas y demás. Y sábado y domingo todo lo contrario, full azúcares y comida chatarra o procesada de todo tipo.




Esto es un poco estupido no?

Si me dices q el finde comes normal sin comida basura te lo compro


----------



## piru (16 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si
> 
> Pero eso no es normal.
> 
> ...




Tiene siempre la tensión baja, pasar de 100 es un triunfo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Esto es un poco estupido no?
> 
> Si me dices q el finde comes normal sin comida basura te lo compro



Por que es estupido?


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por que es estupido?



Comer sano por la semana y tirarlo todo por la borda el fin de semana

Es como fumar solo el fin de semana


----------



## Smiling Jack (16 Nov 2022)

lewis dijo:


> Y que hay de la teoría de tirar de las grasas?



Pues lo que he dicho: que no hay problema siempre que no se hagan esfuerzos anaerobios.


----------



## nocelebration (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Una cosica que se me viene a la mente...
> 
> Si le dan pájaras no será sólo por no estar cetoadaptado, sino porque estará seguramente paseándose por el rango anaerobio de ejercicio.
> Más de una vez ha habido toma y daca sobre si se puede o no entrenar en ayunas, o en cetosis, o con una dieta lowcarb.
> ...



Lo que dices me cuadra mucho . De hecho, haciendo mancuernas en casa y flexiones , estoy bien. El problema lo tengo cuando salgo a correr, e intento hacer series o cambios de ritmo explosivos. Me quedo literalmente sin aire y me empieza a bombear el corazón a mil. Vamos que me tengo que parar sin remedio. No he entendido muy bien lo de hacer recargas periodicas ..... te refieres a comer algo de hidratos los dias que vaya a realizar ejercicio aeróbico fuerte? .
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## McNulty (16 Nov 2022)

nief dijo:


> Comer sano por la semana y tirarlo todo por la borda el fin de semana
> 
> Es como fumar solo el fin de semana



Hay más días sanos que insanos.


----------



## nief (16 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay más días sanos que insanos.



Ya uno solo es suficiente la verdad

Pero joer. Cone sano aunque sea con hidratos

Es q no le veo el sentido la verdad


----------



## lewis (16 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues lo que he dicho: que no hay problema siempre que no se hagan esfuerzos anaerobios.



He oído a varios que si estás bien adaptado el tirar de grasas es muy eficiente en la carrera cuando se acaba el glucógeno. Es que si no no tendría sentido.


----------



## Timekiller (16 Nov 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los consejos y por los ánimos. He decidido seguir como estrategia, lo que comentaba....estas 3 semanas de "choque" voy a bajar los ritmos de entrenamiento a algo suave y lo voy a combinar con algo de musculacion en casa ( mancuernas flexiones y demás, que hago una vez a la semana , y lo voy a subir al menos a 2 veces) .Tras estas 3 semanas, ire probando , y veré si antes de un entreno fuerte , comer un platano o algo similar . De todos modos , como comentas, espero que el cuerpo en este tiempo se adapte a tirar de la grasa , y no tenga que recurrir siempre a cargar algo de HC para poder realizar esfuerzos físicos.



Quizás podrías suplementar con creatina. Los depósitos de glucógeno estarán bajos pero los de fosfocreatina estarán a tope.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Nov 2022)

lewis dijo:


> He oído a varios que si estás bien adaptado el tirar de grasas es muy eficiente en la carrera cuando se acaba el glucógeno. Es que si no no tendría sentido.



Aquí lo explican de puta madre:

¿Qué tipo de actividad deportiva utiliza cada uno de los sistemas energéticos?.ç

Para el desempeño muscular tienes:

1.- Fosfocreatina, que libera grandes cantidades de energía a gran velocidad y sin necesidad de oxígeno, pero cuyo almacenamiento está fuertemente limitado; da para unos 8-10 segundos de esfuerzo máximo

2.- Sistema glucógeno-ácido láctico, que libera también energía rápidamente (un 60% de la potencia de la fosfocreatina) sin necesidad de oxígeno, pero que está limitada por la cantidad de glucógeno acumulado; puede dar para unos 2 minutos de esfuerzo anaerobio máximo sostenido

3.- Sistema aerobio, que libera energía de forma constante pero más lenta (un 25% de la potencia de la fosfocreatina), que es la que sólo está limitada por las reservas accesibles del cuerpo

Si estás bien adaptado a tirar de grasas, no existe prácticamente límite al tiempo que puedes tirar en régimen aerobio, ya que acarreas decenas de miles de kcal. Lo que no podrás es mantener una potencia superior a la aerobia durante mucho tiempo, especialmente si tus reservas de glucógeno muscular están bajas.

Entiéndase que los tres sistemas se superponen según necesidad, no son excluyentes, priorizándose el uso de abajo a ariiba.

Es decir:
- Si estás por debajo del umbral aeróbico, sólo usas 3.-
- Si superas ese umbral, usas 3.- al 100% y además tiras de 2.-
- Si superas también el umbral anaerobio, usas 2.- y 3.- al 100% y además tiras de 1.-
- Si superas el umbral aeróbico y no te queda glucógeno, usarás 3.- y 1.-, pero durante muy poco tiempo
- Si tanto el glucógeno como la fosfocreatina están agotados, cualquier intento de superar el umbral aeróbico terminará en pájara.


----------



## lewis (17 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Aquí lo explican de puta madre:
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de actividad deportiva utiliza cada uno de los sistemas energéticos?.ç
> 
> ...



Sigo sin ver cómo de eficiente es la grasa para el gasto energético.


----------



## Smiling Jack (17 Nov 2022)

lewis dijo:


> Sigo sin ver cómo de eficiente es la grasa para el gasto energético.



¿A qué se refiere?


----------



## lewis (17 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿A qué se refiere?



Pues que hay quemadores de grasas y de glucosa o lo uno o lo otro y por lo visto el paper solo atiende a los quemadores de glucógeno.


----------



## Smiling Jack (18 Nov 2022)

lewis dijo:


> Pues que hay quemadores de grasas y de glucosa o lo uno o lo otro y por lo visto el paper solo atiende a los quemadores de glucógeno.



No, no.

Lo que pasa es que la grasa y los cuerpos cetónicos sólo van al mecanismo 3.-, a la oxidación mitocondrial.

Cuando hablamos de quemadores de glucosa, o de grasa, hablamos del suministro constante desde la sangre, de la fuente principal de energía que utiliza el cuerpo tanto para su sostenimiento pasivo como para la actividad física de baja intensidad.

Pero cuando hablamos de esfuerzo muscular extremo, con una potencia de salida que el sistema circulatorio no es capaz de equilibrar con suficiente entrada de combustible (sea glucosa, ácidos grasos o cuerpos cetónicos) y oxígeno, ese consumo extra sólo puede salir del glucógeno y la fosfocreatina.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

Vaya rambo estás hecho, mis dieses. Flipo con vosotros en este hilo.

Pregunta, cuando decís que entráis en cetogénesis... ¿cómo se sabe eso, hay algún indicador claro y concreto del nuevo estado metabólico? Y lo de que seas capaz de saber el número de HC que tomas diarios me llama la atención, ¿es eso posible ?


----------



## nocelebration (18 Nov 2022)

Hola , cuando haces entrenamientos de fuerza , tomas algo antes para poder aguantar el entrenamiento? Yo estoy encantado con la dieta lowcarb que estoy llevando , pero me tiene preocupado el hecho de no poder correr en condiciones , porque me quedo literalmente sin fuerzas. Es verdad que estoy en periodo de adaptación, pero no se si se puede hacer algo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## nocelebration (18 Nov 2022)

Yo musculación no hago, solo una vez a la semana, en plan casero (mancuernas , flexiones etc), más por mantenimiento. Lo que hago es correr, 3-4 dias a la semana, a alta intensidad normalmente (series, cuestas etc). Cuando dices cargas, te refieres a comer un dia hidratos ? Yo mi idea es , una vez adaptado (3-4 semanas espero), tener un dia para comerme un arroz o un plato de pasta....pero ahora quiero ser algo estricto, para ver si adapto el cuerpo. Voy un poco dando palos de ciego, voy leyendo el hilo hacia atrás y me voy enterando de cosas, pero vamos, que al final cada persona tiene su método, por lo que veo.
Yo la intención , viendo los buenos resultados, es más que una dieta en si, intentar alimentarme de esta manera de forma continuada, y por eso quiero ir introduciendo poco a poco cambios que me permitan ser constante , pero sin renunciar a hacer deporte como hasta ahora. Es en el punto en el que me encuentro más perdido.


----------



## nocelebration (18 Nov 2022)

SI , mi idea es eso, no ser muy talibán, lo único que me sobraban 4-5 kilos y quiero este mes ser algo más restrictivo . Yo también soy viejoven, 45 tacos ya, por eso mis objetivos no son de competición ni mucho menos, pero me gusta hacer mis maratones, medias etc ...
Esta semana he comido un dia cocido, vamos que dentro de intentar ser estricto, tampoco me estoy volviendo loco. Eso si, hidratos refinados y azúcares, intento no tomar nada. La verdad es que sorprendido , porque sin pasar nada absolutamente de hambre, me noto mucho mas deshinchado, Hoy mismo me ha dicho un compañero que hacia tiempo que no me veía, que me notaba más joven y delgado. Y mi mujer alucina, esta noche mismo me voy a comer un buen plato de lagarto ibérico con sus pimientos fritos , así que de momento estoy muy contento. Supongo que iré afinando y aprendiendo , según pase el tiempo. Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

igual por eso es la guerra que han declarado los globalistas contra la carne, quieren criminalizar a los que lo comemos


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

y a muchos más de 8000... es todo un cuento de los que nos quieren hacer tragar mierda


----------



## dietis (20 Nov 2022)

¿Más o menos en que se traduce a la hora de la ejecución de ejercicios?


----------



## Cabrejas (20 Nov 2022)

Si queréis correr y más con intensidad no puedes quitar los carbohidratos, ni debes hacerlo pues son la base de la energía para un corredor. 

Si lo único que te importa es bajar peso mete más minutos a las sesiones y corre a un ritmo suave para enseñar a tu organismo a quemar grasa en lugar de carbos, eso sí, tardarás unos meses. 

En cualquier caso, bajar intensidad y meter más minutos hará que bajes de peso si es lo que buscas. Llega un punto que debes comer más y más porque sino te quedas como un palo... pero y lo bien que se está haciendo lo que te gusta (correr), con buenas marcas, fibroso y encima pudiendo comer lo que te de la gana sin restricción alguna.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (21 Nov 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html
> 
> 
> Buenos días, (aviso: *LADRILLO INFUMABLE*) ::
> ...



Pues yo como relativamente bastante pan y tambien le echo cucharada y media de azúcar al coffee, y no suelo pasar de los 75 kilos. mido 1,73 cm. Eso sí, como poco y muchas veces me salto comidas..
Eso sí, como poco


----------



## nief (21 Nov 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Pues yo como relativamente bastante pan y tambien le echo cucharada y media de azúcar al coffee, y no suelo pasar de los 75 kilos. mido 1,73 cm. Eso sí, como poco y muchas veces me salto comidas..
> Eso sí, como poco




Y? 

Tu no tendras problemas de insulina como si tendran la mayoria


----------



## DIONI_PANBE (22 Nov 2022)

Con el confinamiento he cogido unos kilos y me quiero comprar una bici estática... ¿cual me recomendáis?


Estoy rondando los 85 kilos... Partiendo de esa base, sabéis de alguna bicicleta estática que sea buena-bonita-barata??? Menos de 200 / 250 euros, ése es mi presupuesto máximo, no soy un muerto de hambre pero tampoco me voy a gastar una millonada en una bici estática... Gracias y buen foro




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Smiling Jack (22 Nov 2022)

El verdadero problema, en realidad, es que en un entorno de sobreabundancia NOS HEMOS OLVIDADO DE LO QUE ES EL HAMBRE, y lo confundimos con el capricho, o las ganas de comer, o el placer que nos genera un sabor concreto.

Para eso es muy bueno el ayuno prolongado (>36 horas) de forma esporádica (digamos, una vez cada trimestre): te ayuda a reconectar con lo que significa tener hambre, para que sepas distinguirlo de la costumbre, o del capricho.

También señalaré que precisamente, las tentaciones que te entran si vas a una panadería con hambre SON POR EL HAMBRE, no tanto por la panadería. Si haces la misma operación, pero acabas de comerte (por ejemplo) un chuletón, no te digo que no te vayan a apetecer nada, pero la tentación es de otro orden de magnitud totalmente distinto, mucho más manejable.

La gracia de la restricción de carbohidratos está en que, al bajarte de la noria de la insulina, la sensación de (falsa) hambre está mucho más controlada. No es que niegues el hambre, o que la demonices. Lo que haces es domarla, convertirla en lo que no debería haber dejado de ser: un indicador de que necesitas comer.


----------



## elpesetilla (22 Nov 2022)

el ayuno intermitente es la solucion

te levantas bees agua y te piras, comes a las 13/14 horas despues de haber cenado a las 8 de la noche

sientes como si tu cuerpo se limpia por dentro y como si la sangre fluye mas facilemente, en serio, cuando hago ayunos de 24 horas es como si levitara, lo maximo que he estado son 3 dias sin comer , solo agua y no noto beneficio respecto a un ayuno de 18/24 horas

en serio, mi propio cuerpo se come el colesterol , las grasas y fijo que las venas se limpian solas o algo asi, no trol

eso y ajo a cascoporro


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> el ayuno intermitente es la solucion
> 
> te levantas bees agua y te piras, comes a las 13/14 horas despues de haber cenado a las 8 de la noche
> 
> ...



Yo llegué a hacer ayudo de 21 días, brutal.
Confirmo todo lo que dices y más allá.


----------



## dietis (22 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> NOS HEMOS OLVIDADO DE LO QUE ES EL HAMBRE, y lo confundimos con el capricho, o las ganas de comer



Desde que he hice cambios en lo q como, esa pregunta es lo q me lleva rondando la cabeza desde que empecé. Y es que haces bien en distinguir:
A) capricho
B) ganas de comer
C) hambre

(las he ordenado de menor a mayor en orden de magnitud)

Pq por ejemplo, entiendo que el tener "ganas de comer" es algo con a lo q teneis que lidiar bastante a lo largo del día de vuestros ayunos. ¿Pero el hambre? Entiendo también que mucho menos que cuando esos picos de insulina eran una constante a lo largo del día. Pero actualmente en pleno ayuno... ¿cada cuánto aparece?


----------



## dietis (22 Nov 2022)

Es que quizás gracias a racionalizar lo que te ocurre, entiendes determinadas circunstancias. Cada uno con las suyas. Y viendo que Smiling ha apuntado algo que yo también he percibido... a ver q se cuenta.


----------



## Panko21 (22 Nov 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Si queréis correr y más con intensidad no puedes quitar los carbohidratos, ni debes hacerlo pues son la base de la energía para un corredor.
> 
> Si lo único que te importa es bajar peso mete más minutos a las sesiones y corre a un ritmo suave para enseñar a tu organismo a quemar grasa en lugar de carbos, eso sí, tardarás unos meses.
> 
> ...



Así q correr como un hamster es la solución.... No lo creo... Es cierto q yo jugando al basket y bajo en hidratos he sufrido como un cabron, con el tiempo he ido sufriendo menos, en cambio en el trabajo de fuerza he ido subiendo marcas y levantado 125kg en sentadillas con 16 horas de ayuno. Pero es cierto que se va más lento y se gana músculo más despacio q si vas hasta arriba de carbón, pero tengo 41 y todo el tiempo del mundo, me la sopla lo estético solo quiero salud


----------



## Panko21 (22 Nov 2022)

Tu rm en banca será mucho más alta que la qnpones xq llevas mucha carga anterior. Has probado algún día ha ahcer un 3x5, 5x5 o incluso 5x1?


----------



## Panko21 (22 Nov 2022)

Los médicos son gilipollas y no tienen ni puta idea de rehabilitación ni de las adaptaciones que se producen en músculos, tendones y ligamentos con el trabajo de sobrecarga. 

Siendo cuidadoso no deberías lesionarse, otra opción del trabajo de pesas es trabajo basado en velocidad, se puede aumentar mucho la fuerza, se producen otro tipo de adaptaciones beneficiosas y no conlleva más de un 50% del RM


----------



## Hemosvenido (23 Nov 2022)

Qué tal la leche fermentada? 

Suelo consumir esta, me sienta bien y es más económica que el kéfir.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Por lo que cuenta, me queda claro que no ha llegado usted nunca a estar cetoadaptado.
Y en efecto, en esas circunstancias pasar de las 24 horas sin comer es complicado, y el hambre está siempre a la vuelta de la esquina.
Pero no deja de ser un hambre "de pega", que nada tiene que ver con el hambre (por ejemplo) que relataban los sujetos del Experimento de Minnesota, o la que tan floridamente describe el Lazarillo de Tormes.

Sobre el tiempo que se puede estar sin comer, se sorprendería usted gratamente. Una de las cosas que más ha revolucionado mi manera de pensar sobre la comida es descubrir que, de hecho, pasarse DÍAS sin comer no sólo no es un tormento: es bastante fácil, siempre y cuando hayamos recuperado nuestra FLEXIBILIDAD METABÓLICA.

Si lo piensa, no puede ser de otro modo: durante cientos de miles de años, el hombre cazador-recolector pasaba MESES en los que la comida no era ni mucho menos un evento diario (no le digo nada de comer varias veces al día). En invierno, cuando no había qué recolectar, se comía cuando había caza, y cuando no, pues no.

Aún diría más: el resultado NORMAL de no comer NO PUDO HABER SIDO la debilidad que usted describe, porque entonces nos habríamos extinguido. Si el resultado de no encontrar caza un día hubiera sido no tener fuerzas para buscar al día siguiente, la humanidad no habría pasado del primer invierno.

¿Y entonces qué pasa? Pues que en nuestro entorno de abundancia y dieta centrada en los carbohidratos HEMOS PERDIDO BUENA PARTE DE NUESTRA FLEXIBILIDAD METABÓLICA. Nuestro cuerpo NO SABE (apenas) tirar de las reservas de grasa, así que cuando ve que la glucosa en sangre baja, reacciona disparando el mecanismo del hambre. 

Sin embargo, tras recuperar la flexibilidad (o lo que también se llama "estar cetoadaptado") el cuento cambia por completo. Ahora el cuerpo ha recuperado la capacidad de sustituír la glucosa por ácidos grasos y cuerpos cetónicos en hasta un 80%, y el 20% que no es sustituíble (porque ciertos tejidos y células sólo pueden funcionar con glucosa) es suplido por la glucosa generada en la beta-oxidación de las grasas, y si se tercia por la gluconeogénesis a partir de proteínas.

Es más, un nivel elevado de cuerpos cetónicos en sangre SUPRIME CASI POR COMPLETO el reflejo del hambre: no hay prisa por comer, el sistema es estable y hay reservas para semanas, meses y en un célebre caso documentado, más de un año.

Usted continúa siendo acechado por las tentaciones de consumir carbohidratos porque su cuerpo aún no ha llegado al punto en el que no los necesita. Pero si persiste (lo normal son de 4 a 6 semanas), llegará un punto en el que le apetecerán si los ve, claro, pero si no, ni los echará de menos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Sin embargo, hay motivos bioquímicos para esa "_adhesión al hábito_" que tanto le repele: resulta que una de las hormonas que activan el mecanismo del hambre, la ghrelina, se segrega una media hora antes de las horas a las que uno está acostumbrado a comer, y si cambia el patrón horario de alimentación de forma persistente, también acaba por cambiar ese pico.

Es decir, que si estamos acostumbrados a desayunar a las 8, comer a las 2 y cenar a las 10, poco antes de esas horas habrá un pico de ghrelina que estimulará nuestro apetito. Pero si enseñamos al cuerpo, por ejemplo, a comer una sola vez al día, esos otros dos picos acaban por desaparecer y simplemente ya no tendremos hambre (en ausencia de estímulos externos, ojo) más que a la hora a la que solamos hacer esa única comida.
Esto también funciona al revés: coge a una persona acostumbrada a hacer tres comidas al día y machácala con que hay que pasarse todo el día pastando (5 comidas, 6, 7...), y acabará por tener hambre a todas horas.

Aún diré más: hay una componente psicológica reforzada por el circuito de recompensa cerebral que hace que el hábito tenga aún más influencia en el hambre, de modo que los lugares y actitudes que nos han llevado a comer también influyen en el hambre. Un servidor, sin ir más lejos, ayuna a diario unas 22 horas (desde que acabo de cenar hasta que empiezo a preparar la cena del día siguiente), y en la oficina muy rara vez siento molestia alguna o ganas de comer. Ahora, los días que estoy en casa, sean fines de semana o días de teletrabajo, a menudo noto hambre al mediodía o incluso por la mañana. Mi cerebro relaciona el hogar con la comida.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Desde que he hice cambios en lo q como, esa pregunta es lo q me lleva rondando la cabeza desde que empecé. Y es que haces bien en distinguir:
> A) capricho
> B) ganas de comer
> C) hambre
> ...



El hambre, como tal, desaparece aproximadamente a las 36 horas de ayuno en ausencia de estímulos externos, y siempre y cuando tengamos reservas de grasa suficientes simplemente no vuelve. El esfuerzo de voluntad para hacer un ayuno de 36 horas es muy parecido al que requiere hacer uno de varios días.

Lo que aparece de forma recurrente es una pseudohambre que en realidad es sed: el cuerpo está acostumbrado a recibir hidratación tanto de la bebida como de la comida (recordemos que buena parte de lo que comemos es agua), y cuando advierte que falta hidratación o minerales, nos pincha para que comamos algo. Se distingue del hambre de verdad porque si bebemos desaparece. De ahí es de donde viene el "truco" que tanto falla de beber si se tiene hambre. No es que falle, es que en realidad sólo funciona si lo que teníamos no era hambre de verdad, sino sed.

En cuanto a las ganas de comer, esas van y vienen, en tanto en cuanto nuestro cerebro recuerda que comer es placentero y nos insta a buscar ese placer. Pero como estemos a otra cosa, como nuestros circuitos de recompensa estén activados por otros motivos, ná de ná. Es aquello de "estaba tan liado que no me he acordado ni de comer". De hecho, las ganas de comer aparecen cíclicamente, y si esperamos o nos atareamos en algo, como vienen se van.

En cuanto al capricho... ese sobre todo está gobernado por estímulos externos. Vemos u olemos (sobre todo, olemos: el olfato que se adquiere en ayunas daría para escribir un libro) comida, y ya está el lío montado. Pero a la vez, resistirse no es complicado, basta con apartarse del estímulo.

En eso es en lo que yo diferenciaría el hambre de verdad con las demás hambres falsas: el hambre de verdad sólo desaparece "comiendo", ya sea comiendo de verdad o desbloqueando el acceso a las grasas al entrar en cetosis profunda.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

No sólo sabe generar grasa, también tiene que saber usarla, porque si no ¿Para qué?

Lo de que sólo se sobrevivió en los territorios donde hubiera alimento es una obviedad, pero sigue sin explicar cómo se las apañaban en invierno, cuando era caza o caza, y ni se cazaba todos los días ni había posibilidad de conservar la comida. Y le recuerdo que hubo épocas en las que el invierno duraba casi todo el año.

Más bien, el cuerpo está preparado para acumular grasa en verano, cuando la fruta dulce y los tubérculos son abundantes, y usarla en invierno cuando el alimento depende por completo de la caza, y no se encuentra a diario.

Esa dualidad está regulada por el sistema endocrino: cuando la dieta se compone principalmente de carbohidratos la insulina está alta, lo que propicia la generación de grasa por de novo lipogénesis, limita la utilización de grasa al inhibir la lipólisis, y provoca hambre de forma recurrente que facilita la acumulación. Cuando la dieta se compone principalmente de NADA con consumo esporádico de proteínas y grasas, la insulina está baja, la lipólisis funciona a toda máquina y el hambre prácticamente desaparece a no ser que haya comida.

Hay mucha diferencia entre comer porque hay comida, comer porque te acuerdas de lo agradable que es comer, y comer porque tienes hambre.

La diferencia principal es que solo una de esas tres es constante en su aparición y creciente en su intensidad. Ahora bien, por supuesto, si a usted no le hace falta distinguirlas, pues sírvase usted mismo. Los que necesitan perder peso más allá del límite de la voluntad ciega (que sólo da para, como mucho, un 10% del peso corporal, y encima tiende a tener una rotura frágil que desemboca en rebote) necesitan entender mejor el fenómeno y encararlo con estrategias distintas para cada tipo de hambre.



> No voy a entrar en el terreno personal, quien quiera saber de ti y de tu mala relación con la comida que lea el hilo. Mi relación con la comida no es traumática, no he estado gordo y cuando me he propuesto adelgazar lo estoy haciendo con éxito. No necesito ser un radical de la vida porque quizá no he jodido mi metabolismo lo mismo que tú, que si eras un gordo de las harinas.
> 
> Los locos de las dietas de los hidratos son los nuevos vegetarianos, unos pesaos y unos intensos de narices, con los que nadie quiere compartir su mesa porque te sueltan la puta turra.



Me hace gracia que, no queriendo entrar en el terreno personal, entre hasta el fondo y encima meta el cuezo hasta el corvejón. Yo jamás he tenido una mala relación con la comida, ni mi relación con ella ha sido traumática, ni mi metabolismo está jodido por ser un gordo de las harinas.
De zagal me gustaba comer, y me sigue gustando, pero siempre tuve un metabolismo a prueba de bombas, de modo que si me sobraba algo de chicha bastaban una o dos semanas de dieta normalita para apañarlo, y era coger una mancuerna y ponerme a muscular a toda hostia.
Pero a los 20 años me afloró un trastorno autoinmune aún por etiquetar, y me he pasado más de 20 años tomando corticoides por largas temporadas.
Someterse a un tratamiento crónico de corticoides tiene la doble alegría de desguazarte la musculatura y joderte la sensibilidad a la insulina, por lo que si quieres como si no te acabas conviertiendo en una albóndiga sueca (es decir, grasa pinchada en palillos). Y en esas circunstancias, ya le digo yo que no hay voluntad que arregle el desaguisado.

Sobre nuestra turra: cuando llevas toda la vida haciendo algo que NO FUNCIONA y descubres lo que sí, lo que te sale es compartirlo con cualquiera que creas que lo necesita. La diferencia con los veganos es que ellos te dan la chapa porque se sienten moralmente superiores, y nosotros lo hacemos porque queremos ayudar a solucionar un problema que, tras no haber podido abordarlo pese al enorme esfuerzo, hemos sido capaces de solucionarlo de una forma infinítamente más fácil.


----------



## elpesetilla (23 Nov 2022)

De todas formas aquí se habla mucho de la alimentación no ingerir muchos hidratos de carbono tener cuidado con no estar provocando picos de insulina constantemente pero del ejercicio físico no se dice nada... Cuando es igual o más importante ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> De todas formas aquí se habla mucho de la alimentación no ingerir muchos hidratos de carbono tener cuidado con no estar provocando picos de insulina constantemente pero del ejercicio físico no se dice nada... Cuando es igual o más importante ...



No, qué va.
No es que no sirva para nada, pero de cara a adelgazar es un segundón, un Robin.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

No, no hablaré de mí. Porque lo importante no es cómo llegué a tener un metabolismo degradado y alta resistencia a la insulina. Lo importante, a lo que he dedicado no pocas horas de estudio e investigación, es cómo se repara ese daño.

A mayores, no me considero ningún gurú. Presento los argumentos científicos que justifican mi postura, y trato de hacerlo de forma que se entienda, porque creo que la mejor forma de ayudar es enseñar. Si fuera un gurú, diría "haz esto porque lo dice mi polla, que es muy sabia".

Yo a las charos no les he oído hablar nunca de los picos de insulina. En cambio, de las leyes de la termodinámica y de cómo la única forma de adelgazar es comer menos y moverse más...

No.

Hambre pasas cuando el sistema endocrino detecta que la energía disponible se está acabando. Cuando usas la grasa bien, es decir, cuando por tu situación hormonal tienes acceso a las reservas de grasa, no pasas hambre.

No hay un placer intrínseco en perder grasa, pero tampoco tiene por qué haber malestar. 
La grasa cumple su función, acumular cuando hay para gastar cuando falta.

Sobre su última afirmación: coñas aparte, el hambre desaparece. Si a usted no le pasa, es porque no se ha adaptado a la cetosis, muy posiblemente porque en realidad no ha estado en cetosis (profunda) nunca.

Pista: no vale con cortar carbos, ni siquiera con llevarlos a cero. Si se pasa de proteínas, su hígado las transformará en glucosa y a tomar por culo cetosis.


----------



## elpesetilla (23 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, qué va.
> No es que no sirva para nada, pero de cara a adelgazar es un segundón, un Robin.



Pero yo no estoy hablando de adelgazar yo mido 181 y peso 77 kilos más o menos musculado e intento no comer muchos hidratos de carbono ni estar pegándome atracones de alimentos con alto índice glucémico, es por salud , engordar es secundario, anda que no hay delgados con diabetes o que van a desarrollar resistencia a la insulina aún estando delgados

Mi abuelo tiene ochenta y nueve años y si está con una salud buena y sin problemas físicos importantes, camina sin muletas y todavía camina solo lento por la edad pero es autónomo en su día a día y es por estar haciendo toda su vida ejercicio trabajando y después de viejo en la huerta tirando de azada


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

No me entienda mal: el ejercicio es necesario y saludable por infinidad de motivos. Simplemente, adelgazar no es uno de ellos.
Estudios poblacionales demuestran que la diferencia entre hacer ejercicio 3 días en semana durante 3 años y estar en casa tocándose el nabo, en lo tocante al peso, es como un cuarto de kilo.

El balance energético depende del metabolismo, que será sensible a los niveles de masa muscular caeteris paribus, pero esta GOBERNADO por el sistema endocrino. Y en personas normales *representa el 70% del gasto calórico*, así que ya de primeras el ejercicio y la NEAT son unos segundones.

Pero es que encima resulta que el TRABAJO del sistema endocrino en ausencia de estímulos adecuados es la HOMEOSTASIS, así que no sólo el ejercicio y la NEAT son una parte menor del gasto calórico, sino que el sistema endocrino se encarga de REDUCIR el gasto metabólico si se aumenta el gasto por actividad física. No de inmediato, pero en un plazo relativamente corto.

Además, el sistema endocrino utiliza otras tretas hormonales más sutiles para lograr el equilibrio de entradas y salidas, e incluso la recuperación del peso perdido. Disminuyen las hormonas tiroideas, provocando sensación de apatía e instando a bajar el ritmo de actividad. Aumenta la ghrelina, la hormona del hambre, y disminuye la leptina, la de la saciedad, instándonos a comer más.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Pero yo no estoy hablando de adelgazar yo mido 181 y peso 77 kilos más o menos musculado e intento no comer muchos hidratos de carbono ni estar pegándome atracones de alimentos con alto índice glucémico, es por salud , engordar es secundario, anda que no hay delgados con diabetes o que van a desarrollar resistencia a la insulina aún estando delgados
> 
> Mi abuelo tiene ochenta y nueve años y si está con una salud buena y sin problemas físicos importantes, camina sin muletas y todavía camina solo lento por la edad pero es autónomo en su día a día y es por estar haciendo toda su vida ejercicio trabajando y después de viejo en la huerta tirando de azada



Y mi padre tenía un SEAT 124. 

El título del hilo es *comer menos azucar y harinas, la solución al sobrepeso y la obesidad*

Nadie dice que hacer ejercicio no sea bueno, pero no es la solución al sobrepeso y la obesidad.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Por cierto: el balance calórico no vale ni pa tomar por culo.

Sí, es indudable que para adelgazar tiene que salir más de lo que entra, pero:

- No sabemos exactamente lo que entra
- Tampoco sabemos exactamente lo que sale
- Lo que sale depende de lo que entra
- No tenemos control sobre el 70% de lo que sale
- En el mejor de los casos, tenemos un control pobre y temporal sobre lo que entra

Así que...


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Claro, eso es porque lo está comparando con la restricción calórica, que afecta todavía menos.

Si lo compara con estrategias para reducir los niveles de insulina en sangre, como el lchf, la dieta cetogénica o el ayuno (de menor a mayor efectividad, por ese orden), el ejercicio como estrategia de adelgazamiento se queda en bragas.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Se disparan porque se profundiza la cetosis, nada que no se pueda hacer simplemente restringiendo carbohidratos y limitando al mínimo estricto las proteínas.

Sobre la gente que sale de cetosis por echarle sacarina al café, no, para nada. Idem por echarle un tomate a la ensalada. Lo que les pasa es que no están teniendo en cuenta todos los carbohidratos que consumen en realidad (en la comida procesada hay mucho azúcar oculto) y/o no están limitando suficientemente las proteínas. Todas las proteínas que superan las necesidades propias del cuerpo (~7% de la ingesta calórica normal, más las necesidades para formar músculo nuevo) se transforman en glucosa en el hígado.

Sobre el alcohol: no, no se metaboliza en glucosa, ni te saca de cetosis. Sólo ralentiza la lipólisis al ocupar el hígado de forma preferente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

Yo tampoco he dicho que vayas a pasar 4 días con tentaciones.
He dicho que hambre no vas a pasar, y es el hambre lo que no te deja pensar en otra cosa que no sea buscar comida.
Claro que si ves comida te va a apetecer, claro que te vas a acordar de la comida, pero son sensaciones pasajeras, que si aguantas el tirón 10 minutos o te vas donde no veas ni huelas esa comida, se van por donde han venido.
Pero la gota malaya de estar mirando el reloj a ver cuánto queda para la siguiente comida, de estar pensando en comer todo el tiempo, esa no la vas a tener, y esa es la que acaba por romperte.

Sobre su experiencia, se lo repito: si su dieta cetogénica no le quitó el hambre, es que NO ERA CETOGÉNICA.

Y sobre el saber del cuerpo, precisamente el problema es que el saber del cuerpo HA FALLADO, porque no estaba hecho para comer carbohidratos ad libitum y todo el año.


----------



## Smiling Jack (23 Nov 2022)

La dieta cetogénica es ad libitum, no se basa en la restricción calórica premeditada sino PRECISAMENTE en la supresión del apetito que causa la cetosis.

Si a usted no se le va el hambre, es que su dieta NO ES CETOGÉNICA. No sea cerril, considere la posibilidad (nada despreciable) de que aún tenga algo que aprender.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

No, lo que pasa es que me gusta usar el término correcto para definir algo, porque así es más fácil de entender.
Si no le gusta, se lo cambio por algo más de andar por casa, como "sin restricciones de cantidad".



> _No se basa en la restricción calórica premeditada sino PRECISAMENTE en la supresión del apetito que causa la cetosis._
> 
> ¿Te haces cargo que no tiene ningún puto sentido esa frase?



Pues yo creo que está bastante clara: la dieta no se basa en decir "voy a comer un menú de x calorías al día, así me esté muriendo de hambre", sino en fiarse de que, al estar en cetosis, no vas a comer de más aunque comas cuanto quieras, PORQUE NO TENDRÁS HAMBRE.

¿No tiene puto sentido? Creo que tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Otra cosa es que usted no la haya entendido, porque no haya sido lo suficientemente claro o porque usted está siendo deliberadamente obtuso.



> Los que vendéis esa monserga de la dieta cetogénica no os hacéis cargo de que vivimos rodeados de hidratos, que la gente tiene una economía o de que los japoneses comen puto arroz en cada comida.



Vivimos rodeados de hidratos, pero no saltan a tu boca. Cualquiera que se prepare su propia comida y haga su propia compra puede evitarlos perfectamente.
Incluso en situaciones sociales (que son complejas) no es tan complicado esquivar la mayor parte del golpe y optar por lo que menos te desguace el plan (vino en vez de cerveza, quedarse sólo con el embutido de la tapa, elegir platos de carne y pescado, no comerse el pan, no tomar postre, dejar el pan de la hamburguesa... es molesto, y quedas como el rarito, pero no es para nada imposible).

Y sí, la gente tiene una economía, pero una dieta cetogénica DE VERDAD (no una hiperprotéica, que es lo que suele hacer la gente) no es para nada cara. Los cortes más grasos son también los más baratos, además de los más densos energéticamente y los más saciantes.

Los huevos, que son el alimento cetogénico por excelencia, los tiene usted a un precio con el que es difícil competir.

En cuanto a los japoneses... me da la sensación de que no estamos hablando de lo mismo.

Yo no digo que todo el mundo tenga que hacer dieta cetogénica, porque es lo más mejol.
Tampoco digo que el que no la haga vaya a ser un gordaco sin remisión.

Lo que digo es que, si YA ESTÁS GORDO por el motivo que sea, mejor evitar carbohidratos y limitar proteínas.
Que los japoneses NO OBESOS coman arroz no tiene NADA QUE VER con que la mejor forma de dejar de ser obeso sea no comer arroz.

Porque EL CAMINO A LA OBESIDAD NO TIENE POR QUÉ SER EL MISMO QUE EL CAMINO AL NORMOPESO, PERO AL REVÉS. 



> A lo mejor tú no has llegado a la verdad absoluta.
> 
> Desde luego habla por ti. En tu puta experiencia. De lo contrario voy a pensar que eres un iluminao.



No, pero he llegado a una verdad parcial basada NO EN MIS EXPERIENCIAS, SINO EN DATOS, que es aplicable en un amplio rango de casos, no sólo en el mío.

Igual el problema es, sencillamente, que USTED no está en ese amplio rango de casos. Por ejemplo, porque NO TENGA UN SOBREPESO CONSIDERABLE.

En repetidas ocasiones he señalado que el metabolismo NO SE COMPORTA IGUAL cuando uno está gordo, cuando está en un rango normal de peso, y cuando está famélico. Lo que funciona para el gordo (al que le sobra grasa) no funciona para el famélico (al que le falta), porque *el sistema endocrino va a intentar tirar de lo que menos falta haga*

Si usted es un atleta tratando de alcanzar un % de grasa corporal de un solo dígito, *NO, ESTO NO LE VA A SERVIR A USTED. *
O al menos, no tan bien como a otros.

Pero eso NO SIGNIFICA QUE SEA MENTIRA, NI QUE NO SIRVA PARA NADA.


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

Nononono.
El 30% es el total del consumo no pasivo. Pero usted no puede reducir el consumo no pasivo a cero, ni tampoco a la mitad, salvo que se pase el día tumbado en la cama.

Introducir ejercicio y tratar de aumentar el NEAT puede significar un aumento del consumo no pasivo ¿de cuanto? ¿Un 20%? ¿Un 30%?
Una hora de ejercicio intenso quema unas 500 kcal, pero ¿Qué persona con sobrepeso hace una hora de ejercicio intenso al día?

Incluso si se lo propone, no tiene ni el fondo ni, probablemente, el tiempo. Más bien, con suerte hará una hora de ejercicio moderado tres veces en semana, que son unas 1200 kcal semanales, que son más bien unas 180 kcal diarias, siendo generoso.
Es más, le apuesto una mano y no la pierdo a que los tres días en semana que el sujeto hace ejercicio su NEAT baja y su apetito sube.

Así que, si el metabolismo basal fuera fijo, suponiendo que el sujeto se adhiere a su plan de ejercicios y su dieta férreamente, al final del año podríamos estar viendo un déficit calórico de unas 62.500 kcal, unos 9 kg de grasa...
...pero ESTO NO SUCEDE (casi) NUNCA.

¿Por qué no?

Pues porque el metabolismo basal NO ES FIJO, sino que está regulado por el sistema endocrino para mantener el peso de equilibrio *en el medio-largo plazo.*
Si se pone a hacer ejercicio intenso (para las posibilidades de una persona con sobrepeso) tres veces en semana, las primeras semanas en efecto va a observar grandes beneficios en la pérdida de grasa, esas 1200 kcal semanales se van a traducir en una pérdida de peso más rápida.
Pero ese déficit se va a ir disolviendo como un azucarillo a medida que su sistema endocrino vaya ralentizando su metabolismo para ajustar entradas y salidas.
Así que MUCHO ANTES DEL AÑO, como mucho a los dos o tres meses, resulta que tendrá que mantener la dieta hipocalórica y el ejercicio *simplemente para no recuperar el peso perdido.*

Por eso el ejercicio es una contribución muy menor: porque lo que aporta al consumo, a la larga en realidad sólo se lo resta al metabolismo basal.



> Los evidentes beneficios asociados a un aumento de la actividad física, vamos a dejarlos de lado ya que no eran el objeto de debate.
> 
> Asumiendo que la cetosis es una vía metabólica completamente normal, que se solía alternar con periodos de “engorde” tan absurdo debe ser renegar del consumo de hidratos como mantener los altos niveles de forma permanente.



Estoy de acuerdo, con una salvedad: así es para personas cuyo sistema endocrino no esté degradado por un sobreconsumo de hidratos de carbono de años y años.
Alternar periodos de acumulación con periodos de gasto es lo natural.
Pero si ha habido un periodo de décadas de acumulación, hasta que esa alternancia vuelva a tener sentido tendrá que pasar un tiempo considerable.



> Hay bastantes indicios (no comprobados sistemáticamente) para asociar los hidratos refinados y sobre todo el azúcar con los altos niveles de colesterol, triglicéridos y enfermedades cardiovasculares. Sin embargo, utilizando ejemplos vivos podemos ver que las poblaciones más longevas no se caracterizan por llevar una dieta cetogénica.



Esa me la sé: es totalmente lógico que no haya poblaciones con dieta cetogénica longevas, independientemente de que la dieta en sí sea buena o mala.

Considere que una dieta cetogénica estará en la mayoría de los casos compuesta de productos de origen animal.
Dichos animales serán producto de la caza, que es una actividad de riesgo con un resultado inestable.
Adicionalmente, el mismo hecho de que la dieta de una población sea cetogénica apunta a un entorno intrínsecamente adverso.

¿Por qué productos de origen animal? Porque las grasas vegetales son de muy difícil obtención, y puestos a comer vegetales, hay fuentes mucho más sencillas
¿Por qué producto de la caza? Porque si fuera posible la ganadería, también lo sería la agricultura, y una vez más, sería más sencillo comer otra cosa
¿Por qué una actividad de riesgo? En la caza siempre es posible que la presa se revuelva y se defienda
¿Por qué de resultado inestable? Porque se encontrará caza, o no, y se logrará cazar, o no.
¿Por qué un entorno adverso? Lo mismo de antes, sólo se dependerá mayoritariamente de la caza sin no hay nada más fácil, estable y menos arriesgado a mano.

¿Qué pueblo con dieta cetogénica va a presentar longevidad ESTADÍSTICA cuando sus miembros mueren a edades inusualmente tempranas por motivos relacionados con la dieta, pero no dietéticos?
¿Los Inuit, que viven en el POLO, y de todos modos mueren sobre todo por tabaquismo, cirrosis e intoxicación por plomo a gran velocidad, cuando no de nacer en el POLO?
¿Los Mongoles, que viven en la estepa peripolar en tiendas de pieles? 



> Curiosamente las dos poblaciones más longevas del mundo son las de Japón y España, por ese orden, una tiene una dieta con un alto porcentaje de hidratos de carbono, que no azucares (y cierta restricción calórica) y la otra, ha mantenido durante la mayor parte de sus vidas (en el caso de los ancianos) dieta mediterránea (los mayores de ochenta años también se vieron sometidos a largas temporadas de cierta restricción calórica, pregunte a cualquiera que tenga recuerdos de la postgerra).



Incluso eso tiene bastante truco.
Entre las formas tradicionales de preparación de los alimentos tanto de España como de Japón hay muchas que favorecen la formación de almidones resistentes.
El almidón resistente es un carbohidrato, y como tal lo apuntaríamos en la columna de carbohidratos, o posiblemente lo descartaríamos como fibra no digerible.
Pero resulta que ese almidón alimenta a la flora bacteriana, que lo transforma en *grasas de cadena corta*, con lo que no sólo no deberíamos contarlo como carbohidrato, o no contarlo, sino que deberíamos contarlo como grasa.

Con eso y con todo, las dietas tradicionales SON ESTACIONALES. En primavera y verano se comen unas cosas, y en otoño e invierno se comen otras.
No en vano la matanza se celebra en San Martín, el 11 de Noviembre.



> Esto nos induce a pensar que una dieta equilibrada, unida a una vida más o menos activa (hace 40 años la gente no se pasaba 8 horas sentada delante de una pantalla) puede ayudarnos a mantener la salud a largo plazo.



Y estoy de acuerdo con usted.
Pero la pregunta no era "qué dieta nos puede ayudar a MANTENER la salud", sino "qué dieta nos puede ayudar a RECUPERAR la salud perdida por haber comido mal".


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

¿Sabe? Yo ni siquiera he dicho que la dieta cetogénica sea para todo el mundo. Una de las cosas que he dejado claro es que funciona cuando REALMENTE tienes un exceso de grasa que perder.

En lo que sí me reafirmo es que, si usted no ha perdido el apetito, es que no estaba en cetosis. Porque uno de los efectos MÉDICAMENTE DOCUMENTADOS de tener un nivel de cetonas en sangre elevado (=cetosis) es la pérdida de apetito.



> Que le den por culo a tu cetosis. Me importa un carajo.
> 
> Alma de cántaro, entérate, estás experimentando con tu cuerpo a cuenta de tu riesgo y salud. Y no tienes ni puta idea de qué te causará comer así a largo plazo porque no hay datos. Es pura especulación teorética de dietistas que quieren curar el cáncer con la comida y cosas así.



Sí que hay datos. Pero hay que buscarlos. Yo lo he hecho, estimé los pros y los contras, comparé el riesgo de desarrollar algún problema a largo plazo con el de tener un sobrepeso de 20 kilos y subiendo el resto de mi vida, y tomé mi decisión.



> No necesitas dejar de comer hidratos, simplemente reducir su consumo. Y cuesta. Doy fe. Requiere de compromiso por tu parte porque es muy fácil caer en la monotonía y eso el cuerpo lo lleva fatal. Enseguida te va a pedir hidratos.



Lo que necesitas o no depende de tu situación. Hay gente que sólo necesita quitarse los refinados. Hay otra que sólo necesita reducir un poquito.
Hay otra que necesita un tiempo de cortar por lo sano y recuperar la funcionalidad hormonal.

Ahora, una cosa le aseguro: es más fácil dejarse el calzón puesto que meter sólo la puntita.



> No te tienes que arruinar comprando salmón y carne roja para perder 10 o 15 Kilos. Es absurdo.
> 
> Resumido por el doctor de la Rosa:



Como ya he comentado, no, no te tienes que arruinar comprando salmón y carne roja, porque hay opciones mucho más económicas.
Y puede que no sea para perder 10 o 15 kilos, sino para perder 20 o 25...
...y lo que es más importante, *NO RECUPERARLOS A LOS 6 MESES*


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

he tenido un rato para ver el video ¿Y usted?

Porque básicamente dice que la keto es la pera limonera, y que sus inconvenientes son risibles:

- Que no es bueno hacerla mal (pues no la hagas mal)
- Que los primeros días puedes tener malestar causado por falta de electrolitos (pues toma electrolitos)
- Que te cambia el olor del aliento (pos fale)
- Que te baja el rendimiento deportivo de alta intensidad (salvo que hagas recargas de carbos, pos hazlas)
- Que si tienes un defecto genético que compromete tu metabolismo de las grasas, mejor que no (obvio)
- Que si no tienes vesícula (que es donde se almacena la bilis, necesaria para digerir la grasa) mejor que tampoco (también obvio)

Y luego te dice que no la recomendaría para largos periodos de tiempo porque... porque nada. 
No da ninguna razón, salvo que no se conocen los posibles efectos a muy largo plazo.

Ni yo mismo le echo tantas flores a la cetosis, oiga.


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No sólo sabe generar grasa, también tiene que saber usarla, porque si no ¿Para qué?
> 
> Lo de que sólo se sobrevivió en los territorios donde hubiera alimento es una obviedad, pero sigue sin explicar cómo se las apañaban en invierno, cuando era caza o caza, y ni se cazaba todos los días ni había posibilidad de conservar la comida. Y le recuerdo que hubo épocas en las que el invierno duraba casi todo el año.
> 
> ...



Admiro tu temple y gracias por la respuesta y por todo el tiempo que dedicas a compartir lo que es valioso. Muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Dos puntos:
1. Tras haber recibido una elegante respuesta a lo que no eran sino gratuitas ofensas por tu parte, quedarías muy bien si te disculparas elegantemente.
2. Si lo que dicen las Charos te resulta lo mismo que lo que escribe este hombre, tu compresión está a la altura de un suido.

Sea.


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No, no hablaré de mí. Porque lo importante no es cómo llegué a tener un metabolismo degradado y alta resistencia a la insulina. Lo importante, a lo que he dedicado no pocas horas de estudio e investigación, es cómo se repara ese daño.
> 
> A mayores, no me considero ningún gurú. Presento los argumentos científicos que justifican mi postura, y trato de hacerlo de forma que se entienda, porque creo que la mejor forma de ayudar es enseñar. Si fuera un gurú, diría "haz esto porque lo dice mi polla, que es muy sabia".
> 
> ...



¿Qué diferencia hay entre la cetosis normal y la profunda?


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No me entienda mal: el ejercicio es necesario y saludable por infinidad de motivos. Simplemente, adelgazar no es uno de ellos.
> Estudios poblacionales demuestran que la diferencia entre hacer ejercicio 3 días en semana durante 3 años y estar en casa tocándose el nabo, en lo tocante al peso, es como un cuarto de kilo.
> 
> El balance energético depende del metabolismo, que será sensible a los niveles de masa muscular caeteris paribus, pero esta GOBERNADO por el sistema endocrino. Y en personas normales *representa el 70% del gasto calórico*, así que ya de primeras el ejercicio y la NEAT son unos segundones.
> ...



Pues estaba yo equivocado. Las Charos están siemrpe diciendo esto mismo. (ironía, para los depistados)


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre la cetosis normal y la profunda?



El nivel de cetonas en sangre.




EDIT: luego ya, en función de la concentración de cetonas en sangre, se obtienen unos beneficios u otros.


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Claro, eso es porque lo está comparando con la restricción calórica, que afecta todavía menos.
> 
> Si lo compara con estrategias para reducir los niveles de insulina en sangre, como el lchf, la dieta cetogénica o el ayuno (de menor a mayor efectividad, por ese orden), el ejercicio como estrategia de adelgazamiento se queda en bragas.



Últimamente leo y veo a mucha gente afirmando que el ayuno según nosequé estudio meta o no tiene prácticamente efecto sobre la bajada real y efectiva de peso a largo plazo. También dicen que inyectarse ponzoña es maravilloso, así que por favor no lo interprete como que le doy valor a eso. ¿Sabe en qué se basan para decir eso?


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> Últimamente leo y veo a mucha gente afirmando que el ayuno según nosequé estudio meta o no tiene prácticamente efecto sobre la bajada real y efectiva de peso a largo plazo. También dicen que inyectarse ponzoña es maravilloso, así que por favor no lo interprete como que le doy valor a eso. ¿Sabe en qué se basan para decir eso?



En estudios con dieta hipocalórica estándar y ayunos cortos/ayuno intermitente, en los que la variable estudiada sólo es la pérdida de peso.

Cuando la verdadera ventaja del ayuno intermitente es su efecto sobre el peso de equilibrio y la resistencia a la insulina, que desembocan, en el largo plazo "de verdad", en que el peso recuperado tras dejar la dieta sea menor (porque el peso de equilibrio es menor al haber mejorado la sensibilidad a la insulina).


----------



## Verita Serum (24 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> El nivel de cetonas en sangre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271445
> 
> ...



"Inicio de la cetosis nutricional, cetosis post-ejercicio, cetosis de hambruna, cetoacidosis". ¿Cuál de todas sería la cetosis profunda?


----------



## Smiling Jack (24 Nov 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> "Inicio de la cetosis nutricional, cetosis post-ejercicio, cetosis de hambruna, cetoacidosis". ¿Cuál de todas sería la cetosis profunda?



Entre 1,5 y 3 mmol/l

EDIT: por encima de eso, el cuerpo empieza a interpretar que llevas mucho tiempo sin comer, y que hay que racionar el gasto, por lo que la disponibilidad de energía baja un poquito


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Venga, hasta luego


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Pues no los lea, que aquí no le ha llamado nadie.

No hay nada más triste que un ignorante que prefiere seguir siéndolo a dar su brazo a torcer...


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Son las dos cosas.
Está equivocado, y le da igual. Pues que le aproveche.
A mayores, no sé quién le ha dado la portavocía de la humanidad. Se habrá pensado que todo el mundo es igual de obtuso que usted...


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

La comida no es para llevar razón, pero internet sí  
A todo lo demás lo que usted diga, caballero.
Para usté


Hale, ahora a descansar.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

¿Se ha mirado usted esa necesidad patológica de tener la última palabra?
Tal vez debería.

Si quiere también comentamos la necesidad de atención que le lleva a entrar a un hilo *dedicado a la alimentación *y quejarse (¡Pásmese!) de que se hable de alimentación.

¿De qué quería que habláramos aquí, de las costumbres reproductivas del cangrejo de río?


----------



## Panko21 (25 Nov 2022)

Venga comentemos este enlace coño: 

"Han demostrado claros prejuicios": un estudio alerta de la "discriminación" a personas obesas en gimnasios y pide formación para "superar la gordofobia"


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

ESTE ES ESE HILO, MELÓN.
No de la dieta keto, que no defiendo especialmente, sino de bajar carbos y subir grasas, o más en general, de EVITAR HARINAS Y AZÚCARES.

Mire, este hilo acumula 8000 respuestas de cientos de foreros y LITERALMENTE MILLONES DE VISITAS.
Así que no sé, igual no somos cuatro, ni es cierto que lo que decimos no le interese a nadie.

¿Sabe qué más? Las partes más interesantes son cuando dos foreros discrepan y argumentan sus posturas con razonamientos, datos, estudios médicos, etc.
Es cuando más se aprende.

Ahora, cuando alguien decide intervenir para no aportar nada más que crispación y para hacer gala de su mala educación... pues la verdad, no se aprende tanto.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Venga comentemos este enlace coño:
> 
> "Han demostrado claros prejuicios": un estudio alerta de la "discriminación" a personas obesas en gimnasios y pide formación para "superar la gordofobia"



Gordofobia y discriminación, vaya hatajo de gilipollas.

Claro, lo suyo es que las máquinas estén diseñadas para la gente que NUNCA las va a usar, salvo a lo sumo tres días al año...


----------



## Panko21 (25 Nov 2022)

Ya no es que nunca, es q decir q hay tener menos culto al cuerpo en un puto gimnasio... Cómo venir a un hilo de reducir azúcares y procesados... Para decir q hay que comer hidratos q nos morimos ...


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Es más tonto que un botijo.
Ha entendido mi post AL REVÉS.

Los que son gilipollas son los que gritan "gordofobia".
Bueno, y al parecer, usted, que tiene la comprensión lectora en el ojal.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ya no es que nunca, es q decir q hay tener menos culto al cuerpo en un puto gimnasio... Cómo venir a un hilo de reducir azúcares y procesados... Para decir q hay que comer hidratos q nos morimos ...



Es que, pa empezar, ¿Qué coño pinta un gordo en un gimnasio?
Para la clase de ejercicio que tiene que hacer, con su peso corporal le basta y le sobra.
¿O es que piensa que va a adelgazar por ósmosis?
Es como el que se pasea por las 3000 con un peluco de oro y luego se queja de que le hayan dado el palo...
Es que esos señores que dedican su tiempo y dinero a perfeccionar su cuerpo me han mirado raro, señor agente, todo porque me he sentado en la banca de press y le he doblado las patas...
Austealamierda, con los llorones ya.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

No puede evitar hacer el ridículo ¿verdad?
Es superior a sus fuerzas.
Tiene que seguir cavando y cavando.


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Venga, no llore, que no le guardamos rencor.

(Claaro, el que trae malos rollos soy yo...)


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Sí, eso es lo que ha pasado.
¿Cómo no me he dado cuenta antes?


----------



## Smiling Jack (25 Nov 2022)

Vaya, no me creerán, pero venía a decir que sentía haber sido más cáustico de lo necesario con alguien que tal vez lo esté pasando mal y se lo estuviera tomando demasiado a pecho...
Tarde: creo que me ha puesto en ignorados.

Ahora, no borro nada. Asumo mis palabras y mis actos.
Y me disculpo a la concurrencia por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## elpesetilla (25 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Y mi padre tenía un SEAT 124.
> 
> El título del hilo es *comer menos azucar y harinas, la solución al sobrepeso y la obesidad*
> 
> Nadie dice que hacer ejercicio no sea bueno, pero no es la solución al sobrepeso y la obesidad.




ya, pero no vivió hasta los 89 años como tiene mi abuelo ahora que esta como tarzan
si hubiera un tarzan de 90 años , podria ser el viejales de mi abuelo,


----------



## elpesetilla (25 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> En estudios con dieta hipocalórica estándar y ayunos cortos/ayuno intermitente, en los que la variable estudiada sólo es la pérdida de peso.
> 
> Cuando la verdadera ventaja del ayuno intermitente es su efecto sobre el peso de equilibrio y la resistencia a la insulina, que desembocan, en el largo plazo "de verdad", en que el peso recuperado tras dejar la dieta sea menor (porque el peso de equilibrio es menor al haber mejorado la sensibilidad a la insulina).




Pero espabilado, dices que el ejercicio no es importante o no tan importante ,cuando lo que mas rapido "modifica" y mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina y por ende la perdida o mantenimiento del peso es el ejercicio con pesos, resistencias y el consiguiente aumento de la masa muscular, ya que ante una misma cantidad de insulina hay mayor cantidad de musculo/celulas musculares y la célula muscular *es la que consume glucosa en la medida en que la insulina permite la entrada de glucosa en su interior*.

Hacer ayuno intermitente ( y yo lo hago, no para adelgazar) lo unico que hace realmente es "gastar" la glucosa que tenemos en la sangre y obviamente va a bajar los niveles mientras no ingieras alimentos, es de cajón...

lo mismo con el ejercicio aerobico, quema esa glucosa y mientras no ingieras despues alimentos con alto IG vas a poder controlar algo mejor la insulina, pero en el momento que comas HC va a dispararse de nuevo, porque no tienes mas muscular /celulas muscularas para "comerse" esa glucosa..de ahi que los diabeticos tipo 1 estén casi todos chupados y que los que tienen resistencia a la insulina sean unos fofos ..

y dice el espabilado que no es importante el ejecicio CON PESAS...

mira , me pones de mala ostia, seguro que eres un flaco , ex gordo con el cuerpo como el Sr, Burns, medio chepudo como pablo Iglesias, igual ejercicio para mejorar tu postura, tu cuerpo, tener mejro humor no te vendria mal..


----------



## Panko21 (25 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> ya, pero no vivió hasta los 89 años como tiene mi abuelo ahora que esta como tarzan
> si hubiera un tarzan de 90 años , podria ser el viejales de mi abuelo,



A ver de lo q aquí se habla es de la bioquímica y la fisiología del cuerpo relativa a la nutrición y es más compleja que el calorías in-out. El ejercicio bien hecho y con sobrecarga progresiva puede mejorar la composición corporal, pero su principal benéfico es atenuar todos los marcadores de enfermedad metabólica pero no es definitivo sin una alimentación correcta.hay estudios o luchadores de sumo, que son atletas, que al poco tiempo de dejar de competir se les disparan los marcadores metabólicos, y otro ejemplo más cercano, cuánta gente que hace ciclismo tiene barriga... Xq luego está la tapa, la cerveza y una alimentación incorrecta. 

El otro día hablando con la fisio me decía q no es necesaria una dieta cetogenica pero si se pueden usar herramienta como el ayuno para entrar en cetosis... Pero claro está es paleo estricta, nada de carne roja, leche, gluten, cereales, legumbres o restringir fruta. Si al final te alimentas de frutos secos, verduras, huevos, pescado y carne blanca... Lo tienes muy jodido para no entrar en cetosis o adaptarte a baja carga de hidratos... que es de lo q va este hilo, y con lo que he puesto arriba nadie diría que no es una dieta sana o mediterránea. 

Yo en mi caso, entrenando fuerza estoy mejor cuando aproximadamente 1/3 de lo que como en calorías pertenece a cada uno de los macros ( consumiendo minimo 1.5-2 gr de proteína por kg). Pero hay días que apenas consumo hidratos o hago 16-18 horas de ayuno sin problema. Pero claro esto viene de largo y ya estoy acostumbrado.


----------



## Panko21 (25 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Es que, pa empezar, ¿Qué coño pinta un gordo en un gimnasio?
> Para la clase de ejercicio que tiene que hacer, con su peso corporal le basta y le sobra.
> ¿O es que piensa que va a adelgazar por ósmosis?
> Es como el que se pasea por las 3000 con un peluco de oro y luego se queja de que le hayan dado el palo...
> ...



Creo q un gordo pinta mucho en gimnasio, el problema es pretender hacer la puta tabla weider que manda el monitor de turno. No hay adaptación previa, se mueren de agujetas, de hambre y al mes todo a la mierda (mirad Ibai)... Cuando tanto en las comidas como en el ejercicio lo más importante es ir poco a poco. Una repe más, unos kilos más, un minuto más.... Y luego la comida, es subir el chocolate al 85 poco a poco, no comprar esos bollos, ni esas coca colas, es aprender a cocinar... Y alguien con 30 kilos de más, lo q tiene que hacer es pensar a 2 años vista, como mínimo. Pero la gente quiere milagros.


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Nov 2022)

Vengo siguiendo el hilo desde hace tiempo, es extraordinariamente interesante y profundo, y no defiende la dieta cetogénica.


----------



## piru (25 Nov 2022)

Este video resume en 10 minutos muchas cosas que se han dicho en este hilo.

-Nuestra alimentación debe contener un como mínimo un 30% de grasas saludables
-La mayoría del colesterol que consumimos lo cagamos.


----------



## Verita Serum (26 Nov 2022)

Pues dos preguntas para hacer el hilo más interesante, que es de lo que se trata: ¿Podrías resumir basándose en qué se te diagnosticó eso en el hilo y por qué no estás de acuerdo? ¿Entonces aceptas que, como digo, el hilo no va de la dieta cetogénica como tal?


----------



## lewis (26 Nov 2022)

Smiling acuda, no deje de enseñarnos, nos ha cambiado la vida, gracias!


----------



## Pirro (26 Nov 2022)

El experimento ya lo hemos visto a partir de la segunda mitad del siglo XX con el cambio de hábitos alimenticios y el resultado es evidente, más débiles y más gordos.

La gente pasa toda una vida comiendo mierdas desordenadamente, engordando y jodiéndose la salud sin supervisión médica de ningún tipo, pero una dieta cetogénica necesita de un exhaustivo control médico, no sea que el paciente implosione por no comer azúcares refinados, harinas y arroz. Y por supuesto que esa recomendación de control médico viene de los mismos que recomendaron pincharse un fármaco experimental de efectos desconocidos para combatir una puta gripe. Esos son los que avisan de los peligros xD.


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Pero espabilado, dices que el ejercicio no es importante o no tan importante ,cuando lo que mas rapido "modifica" y mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina y por ende la perdida o mantenimiento del peso es el ejercicio con pesos, resistencias y el consiguiente aumento de la masa muscular, ya que ante una misma cantidad de insulina hay mayor cantidad de musculo/celulas musculares y la célula muscular *es la que consume glucosa en la medida en que la insulina permite la entrada de glucosa en su interior*.
> 
> Hacer ayuno intermitente ( y yo lo hago, no para adelgazar) lo unico que hace realmente es "gastar" la glucosa que tenemos en la sangre y obviamente va a bajar los niveles mientras no ingieras alimentos, es de cajón...
> 
> ...



No se ofusque: le he dicho que el ejercicio es importante para la salud.
Pero no mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina más que de forma transitoria.
Lo que mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina es mantenerla baja, y bajarla lo más posible.
Una vez más, si lo compara con la dieta hipocalórica, SÍ, el ejercicio de fuerza mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, y lo hace MUCHO MEJOR que algo que no sirve para casi nada.

En mi analogía chorra, Robin no se puede comparar con Kick-Ass, es como comparar a Dios con los gitanos.

Pero Robin no es Batman (LCHF/Keto), y ninguno de los dos se puede comparar con Superman ( Ayuno prolongado).

Por eso digo que el efecto del ejercicio en la pérdida de peso (quiero decir de grasa) a menudo se sobrevalora. Los que siguen los principios CICO lo sobrevaloran porque no entienden que lo que gastas de más en ejercicio lo acabas gastando de menos en RMR y NEAT.
Los que entienden el paradigma de la insulina, aprecian la ayuda que representa la mejora CIRCUNSTANCIAL de sensibilidad que proporciona vaciar los músculos de glucógeno, pero sin perder de vista que no están mejorando la sensibilidad de fondo, sólo poniéndole un parche que dura mientras se aseguren de vaciar el glucógeno muscular de forma recurrente.

Al final, el tema es resensibilizarse a la insulina ( que es lo que nos va a garantizar insulina baja de seguido), y para eso, aunque el deporte ayuda, no es ni de lejos lo más efectivo.

Todo, por supuesto, sin perder de vista que el deporte sirve (y muy bien) para muchísimas otras cosas. Pero para perder grasa, hay formas más eficientes de usar la fuerza de voluntad(que es un recurso limitado)


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No se ofusque: le he dicho que el ejercicio es importante para la salud.
> Pero no mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina más que de forma transitoria.
> Lo que mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina es mantenerla baja, y bajarla lo más posible.
> Una vez más, si lo compara con la dieta hipocalórica, SÍ, el ejercicio de fuerza mejora la sensibilidad a la insulina, y lo hace MUCHO MEJOR que algo que no sirve para casi nada.
> ...




pero si te estoy diciendo que al tener mayor masa muscular hay mas celulas para "comerse la glucosa" , mejor que eso...

una mayor sensibilidad a la insulina hará que necesitemos menos cantidad de la misma y una mayor masa muscular hace , tengas mas celulas a las que alimentar con glucosa , es el combo perfecto

obviamente si te hinchas a dulces, pan, zumos, coca cola no haces nada, pero entre comer de todo moderadamente + ejercicio con pesas y lo que tu siempre propones, la dieta esa que no sirve para nada mas que para reventarte por dentro ya me diras..

de que sirve comer carne, grasa, pescado, huevos para que no suba la glucosa en sangre si por dentro estas poco menos que podrido..

el cuerpo humano necesita verduras, frutas, legumbres ademas de fuentes de proteina y grasas buenas y tienes un monton de verduras e incluso frutas con ig bajo... ya me diras de donde sacas las vitaminas, minerales, oligoelementos imprescindibles para una buena salud..las verduras, hortalizas y frutas son la mejro fuente, ademas de la fibra que esta compobrado que es necesaria ....la vitamina c por ejemplo


la dieta dunkan es un invento de gordos o exgordos que no quieren engordar pero tampoco se quieren mover porque son sedentarios,,,obviamente si comes alimentos con impacto casi nulo en la glucosa vas a engordar menos, pero a costa de la salud ... y no se, pero la calidad de vida que da el ejercicio , sobre todo si es un deporte actividad que te gusta es incomparable


----------



## Smiling Jack (26 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> pero si te estoy diciendo que al tener mayor masa muscular hay mas celulas para "comerse la glucosa" , mejor que eso...



Mejor que eso, que no haya glucosa en exceso que gestionar, porque la única glucosa disponible la genera el cuerpo por gluconeogénesis.



> una mayor sensibilidad a la insulina hará que necesitemos menos cantidad de la misma y una mayor masa muscular hace , tengas mas celulas a las que alimentar con glucosa , es el combo perfecto



Lo importante es el nivel de insulina. Los músculos ayudan a necesitar menos, pero nada como no necesitar.



> obviamente si te hinchas a dulces, pan, zumos, coca cola no haces nada, pero entre comer de todo moderadamente + ejercicio con pesas y lo que tu siempre propones, la dieta esa que no sirve para nada mas que para reventarte por dentro ya me diras..
> 
> de que sirve comer carne, grasa, pescado, huevos para que no suba la glucosa en sangre si por dentro estas poco menos que podrido..



Es que no sé en qué basa su afirmación de que una dieta LCHF o keto te pudre por dentro.
De hecho, todo apunta a que sucede exactamente lo contrario: disminuye la inflamación, fomenta la apóptosis celular, favorece una glucemia más estable, mejora el equilibrio hormonal...
La dieta cetogénica no te pudre: te arreglas.



> el cuerpo humano necesita verduras, frutas, legumbres ademas de fuentes de proteina y grasas buenas y tienes un monton de verduras e incluso frutas con ig bajo... ya me diras de donde sacas las vitaminas, minerales, oligoelementos imprescindibles para una buena salud..las verduras, hortalizas y frutas son la mejro fuente, ademas de la fibra que esta compobrado que es necesaria ....la vitamina c por ejemplo



Mírese la historia de Mikhaila Peterson,que lleva como 5 años comiendo sólo carne, se hace análisis periódicos y NO ESTÁ FALTA DE NADA.

No digo que sea ideal, pero el ser humano es capaz de vivir sólo comiendo carne. Entre otras cosas, NINGUNA verdura es tan rica en vitaminas y oligoelementos como los órganos (hígado, cerebro, pulmones, corazón, riñones...)

En cuanto a la vitamina C... parece que las necesidades se precipitan casi a cero en ausencia de carbohidratos en la dieta, así que...



> la dieta dunkan es un invento de gordos o exgordos que no quieren engordar pero tampoco se quieren mover porque son sedentarios,,,obviamente si comes alimentos con impacto casi nulo en la glucosa vas a engordar menos, pero a costa de la salud ... y no se, pero la calidad de vida que da el ejercicio , sobre todo si es un deporte actividad que te gusta es incomparable



La dieta Dukan es HIPERPROTEICA, coñoyá.
No es LCHF, ni es keto más que a ratitos, porque todo el exceso de proteína se convierte en glucosa.
Yo no la recomendaría, no porque pase nada por comer mucha proteína, sino porque la proteína TAMBIÉN es insulinogénica, como la cuarta parte que los carbos.

E insisto en que no hace falta que me venda las bondades del deporte: las acepto. Pero para perder peso, pues cuenta más bien poco (QUE NO NADA, ojo)


----------



## piru (27 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mírese la historia de Mikhaila Peterson,que lleva como 5 años comiendo sólo carne, se hace análisis periódicos y NO ESTÁ FALTA DE NADA.
> 
> No digo que sea ideal, pero el ser humano es capaz de vivir sólo comiendo carne. Entre otras cosas, NINGUNA verdura es tan rica en vitaminas y oligoelementos como los órganos (hígado, cerebro, pulmones, corazón, riñones...)
> 
> *En cuanto a la vitamina C... parece que las necesidades se precipitan casi a cero en ausencia de carbohidratos en la dieta, así que...*



De la dieta carnívora el tema de la VC siempre me ha intrigado, esta puede ser una explicación. ¿Tienes algún enlace o es deducción propia?


----------



## Smiling Jack (27 Nov 2022)

piru dijo:


> De la dieta carnívora el tema de la VC siempre me ha intrigado, esta puede ser una explicación. ¿Tienes algún enlace o es deducción propia?



Lo comentó de pasada JBP en el podcast de Joe Rogan, pero dijo no querer meterse en ese jardín.
Yo me fío del profesor, pero como no he visto el estudio con mis ojos, por eso digo que "tiene pinta", pero ni confirmo ni desmiente.

EDIT:he encontrado esto Do Humans Need Vitamin C? - Kevin Stock
Al parecer, la glucosa compite con la vitamina C en los receptores celulares. Por eso, en una dieta alta en carbohidratos se necesitan altas concentraciones de vitamina C para lograr el flujo adecuado.
En cambio, en una dieta carnívora la concentración de glucosa es baja, por lo que el flujo adecuado de vitamina C se puede lograr con concentraciones menores.


----------



## dietis (27 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> "...
> En eso es en lo que yo diferenciaría el hambre de verdad con las demás hambres falsas: el hambre de verdad sólo desaparece "comiendo", ya sea comiendo de verdad o desbloqueando el acceso a las grasas al entrar en cetosis profunda.
> ..."



Es curioso pq el mismo doctor de la Rosa del video anterior hablaba de cómo la falta de sueño afectaba al hambre. Como era un dato que desconocía, resulta que al parecer la falta de sueño suficiente provoca reducción de producción de leptina pero incremento de la grelina:

National Librery of Medicine

sleepfoundation.org

ecohealthtips.com

nature.com​


----------



## elpesetilla (27 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mejor que eso, que no haya glucosa en exceso que gestionar, porque la única glucosa disponible la genera el cuerpo por gluconeogénesis.
> 
> 
> Lo importante es el nivel de insulina. Los músculos ayudan a necesitar menos, pero nada como no necesitar.
> ...



Claro la vitamina c no es necesaria..lo que hay que oír por Dios, que si no comes hidratos la necesidad de vitamina c es casi nula jaja ja díselo a la gente que hasta hace poco se pudría por dentro por el escorbuto , en Europa del norte si no fuera por la col fermentada hubieran caído como moscas


Para todo tienes una respuesta que se adapta a los principios de la secta Duncan..

como te quieren vender la tontada de comer solo proteína ,pues ya la vitamina c no es necesaria.. no hay más iluso que el que no quiere ver...

También te puedo decir que pauling tomaba hasta 10 gramos de vitamina c diarios y vivió hasta los noventa y tres años y no por ello quiere decir que tengas que tomar esa cantidad de vitamina c para vivir 93 años


Y la hermana de mi abuelo comía de todo y se murió hace cinco años con ciento dos años.. el ser humano se adapta a todo durante periodos de tiempo cortos mantener una dieta alta en proteína como la dieta Duncan a largo plazo te destroza físicamente y mentalmente

Y para adelgazar tan solo tienes que ingerir menos calorías de las que gastas si comes 1500 calorías provenientes solo de PAN vas a adelgazar aun teniendo la glucosa por las nubes..


----------



## Cabrejas (27 Nov 2022)

Me sigue sorprendiendo a día de hoy leer que la gente hace ayunos enormes, pasa gana de comer e incluso pasa hambre y todo por estética o supuesta salud...

Insisto en que hay que cuidar la alimentación pero el ejercicio suele ser el principal problema hoy en día... el cuerpo humano está diseñado para estar moviéndose continuamente, como humanos no podemos tener una fuerza exagerada o una velocidad punta innata, basta con compararse con otros mamíferos. Eso sí, a resistencia si que estamos diseñados para ello y a pesar de ello hay gente que no podría andar 40k o correr 20 km. Cambiando eso ya verías como dejabas de preocuparte de la comida y con usar la cabeza estarías muy sano (y si solo te interesa la estética delgado y fibroso).

El problema es que la gente busca inmediatez y hacer ayuno o quitarte ciertas comida va a hacer que pierdas algo de peso más rápido, pero que no te pidan moverte mucho porque te va a dar una pájara de la ostia...

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Claro la vitamina c no es necesaria..lo que hay que oír por Dios, que si no comes hidratos la necesidad de vitamina c es casi nula jaja ja díselo a la gente que hasta hace poco se pudría por dentro por el escorbuto , en Europa del norte si no fuera por la col fermentada hubieran caído como moscas



No he dicho que no sea necesaria. He dicho que las necesidades de vitamina C no son las mismas cuando basas tu dieta en carbohidratos que cuando tu dieta es LCHF, cetogénica o incluso carnívora.

Los motivos para ello son dos:

1.- Al no basar tu metabolismo en la glucosa, que es altamente oxidante, hace falta mucha menos vitamina C, que es antioxidante.
2.- Al no tener la vitamina C que competir con la glucosa en los receptores celulares, una menor concentración de vitamina C es suficiente para lograr un flujo hacia la célula que sería mucho menor en presencia de glucosa abundante.



> Para todo tienes una respuesta que se adapta a los principios de la secta Duncan..
> 
> como te quieren vender la tontada de comer solo proteína ,pues ya la vitamina c no es necesaria.. no hay más iluso que el que no quiere ver...



¿Cree que si se lo pongo en negrita, itálica y tamaño 22 le entrará en la cabeza?

*La dieta DUKAN es HIPERPROTEICA, la dieta cetogénica NO. *
*En una dieta cetogénica bien planteada las proteínas no deberían pasar del 30% en ningún caso, y deberían rondar el 15-20% salvo que no se salga del gimnasio ni para cagar.*
*Una dieta cetogénica es 65-75% GRASAS
NO, repito, NO SE BASA EN PROTEÍNAS.
Y NO, yo NO recomendaría una dieta DUKAN, precisamente porque al ser HIPERPROTEICA no minimiza los niveles de insulina en sangre, porque LA PROTEÍNA TAMBIÉN ES INSULINOGÉNICA.*

Aclarado este punto (espero que de forma definitiva), sigamos.

El escorbuto aparece de forma recurrente en dietas pobres en vitamina C *Y *ricas en carbohidratos.
Como los marinos, que se alimentaban principalmente de galletas de harina.
Como en el norte de Europa, donde la carne era más un aderezo o un plato de fiestas que la base de la dieta.

¿Sabe quiénes no padecen escorbuto? Los ESQUIMALES



> También te puedo decir que pauling tomaba hasta 10 gramos de vitamina c diarios y vivió hasta los noventa y tres años y no por ello quiere decir que tengas que tomar esa cantidad de vitamina c para vivir 93 años
> 
> Y la hermana de mi abuelo comía de todo y se murió hace cinco años con ciento dos años..



Por eso aquello de que una golondrina no hace verano, o en términos técnicos, que *la experiencia anecdótica no constituye evidencia empírica*.



> el ser humano se adapta a todo durante periodos de tiempo cortos mantener una dieta alta en proteína como la dieta Duncan a largo plazo te destroza físicamente y mentalmente



Y dale perico al torno.
Que la dieta LCHF NO es alta en proteína
Que la dieta cetogénica TAMPOCO

Y que, por cierto, aunque lo fueran, NO IMPORTA UNA MIERDA mientras tus riñones estén sanos: lo de que demasiada proteína te guarne los riñones es una TROLA, o más concretamente, es algo que SÓLO APLICA A QUIEN TIENE LOS RIÑONES TOCADOS.

Idem con la GOTA: no es verdad que demasiada carne cause gota, la gota es una enfermedad GENÉTICA desencadenada (QUE NO CAUSADA) por el exceso de proteína. Así que, si tienes antecedentes familiares de gota, pues ojo con el ácido úrico. Pero si no, PUES NO.

Por último: no, una dieta de estas características no "te destroza mentalmente" sino TODO LO CONTRARIO. 
Muchos cuadros depresivos MEJORAN con dieta cetogénica.
Lo mismo sucede, por ejemplo, con la EPILEPSIA.
Pero vamos, que tampoco es el tema, porque es que yo *no recomiendo hacer dieta cetogénica pa siempre, pa todo y pa todos*, me limito a señalar cómo funciona y para qué sirve, y a desmentir los *bulos e historias de terror* que se cuentan al respecto



> Y para adelgazar *tan solo tienes que ingerir menos calorías de las que gastas *



Y para volar, sólo tienes que lograr un empuje ascendente superior al peso, así que hala, a volar se ha dicho.
Y para ahorrar, sólo tienes que ganar más dinero del que gastas.

No me explico cómo hay pobres, o gente que no sepa volar.



> si comes 1500 calorías provenientes solo de PAN vas a adelgazar aun teniendo la glucosa por las nubes..



Sí... durante un tiempo.
Pasadas algunas semanas, tu metabolismo basal se ajustará a esas 1500 calorías, mientras sube la ghrelina y no te deja pensar en nada que no sea comida, baja la leptina y nunca te sientes saciado, tu temperatura corporal se desploma y siempre tienes frio, tus hormonas tiroideas se resienten y no tienes fuerzas para nada... tu vida será un puto infierno.

Si estás en un gulag (o en el experimento de Minesotta), pues seguirás con el infierno MANTENIENDO, QUE NO AUMENTANDO la pérdida de peso.
Si no, la tercera semana que te subas a la báscula y veas que tu infierno permanente NO HA SERVIDO PARA PERDER NI UN GRAMO lo mandas todo a esparragar.

¿Y adivina qué le sucede a una persona que tiene el metabolismo al ralentí, el apetito disparado e incapacidad de sentir saciedad?

Ya lo decía el doctor Fung: todas las dietas funcionan, si por funcionar nos referimos a que pierdas peso.
Pero a la vez, (casi) todas fracasan, porque no vas a mantener el peso tras dejar la dieta, y si tenías mucho peso que perder, ni siquiera vas a llegar a tu objetivo.

Porque EL PESO NO ES EL PROBLEMA, SINO EL SÍNTOMA. El problema es la resistencia a la insulina.
Hacer dieta hipocalórica sin atacar la resistencia a la insulina es como, teniendo una infección bacteriana, tomarse una aspirina sin tomarse un antibiótico: la fiebre desaparece, pero la infección persiste (y empeora)


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Me sigue sorprendiendo a día de hoy leer que la gente hace ayunos enormes, pasa gana de comer e incluso pasa hambre y todo por estética o supuesta salud...
> 
> Insisto en que hay que cuidar la alimentación pero el ejercicio suele ser el principal problema hoy en día... el cuerpo humano está diseñado para estar moviéndose continuamente, como humanos no podemos tener una fuerza exagerada o una velocidad punta innata, basta con compararse con otros mamíferos. Eso sí, a resistencia si que estamos diseñados para ello y a pesar de ello hay gente que no podría andar 40k o correr 20 km. Cambiando eso ya verías como dejabas de preocuparte de la comida y con usar la cabeza estarías muy sano (y si solo te interesa la estética delgado y fibroso).
> 
> ...



Ya... no.
Estudios comparativos de poblaciones nómadas itinerantes que *caminan decenas de kilómetros al día *muestran que su consumo energético total es prácticamente igual (ajustado a tamaño) que el de un virgendoritos europedo echando culo en el sótano de su mamá.

Otros estudios poblacionales demuestran que la diferencia entre el anteriormente mencionado virgendoritos que se pone a régimen y uno que se pone a régimen y hace ejercicio tres veces en semana *empieza siendo abultada *pero a la larga (2-3 años) sólo se traduce en una diferencia de pérdida de peso de *cuarto de kilo. *
Y eso para las cohortes que mantuvieron las condiciones del estudio los 3 años, no le quiero decir nada de lo que le pasó a la inmensa mayoría, los que se rindieron antes.

Hay que entender que cuando existe un exceso de grasa severo, lo que tenemos es una pérdida del *equilibrio hormonal *que además genera un ciclo positivo de retroalimentación: a mayor desequilibrio hormonal, más tendencia a que éste crezca.
Si bien es cierto que el ejercicio puede ser parte del equilibrio hormonal evitando que se inicien esos ciclos de retroalimentación, su papel en la recuperación de ese equilibrio es menor (insisto, menor no es lo mismo que nulo) y su capacidad limitada.
Eso significa que para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina perdida que te ha llevado, por decir, a que te sobren 20 kg *NO BASTA CON HACER EJERCICIO.*

No es cuestión de falta de paciencia (aunque también), ni de flojeza (que un poco también), es cuestión de que el ejercicio NO VA A SER SUFICIENTE para reparar el daño. Necesitas soluciones más potentes.

Una dieta que restrinja carbohidratos puede ser dos y tres veces más efectiva que el ejercicio de cara a la recuperación hormonal.
Un ayuno prolongado es decenas de veces más efectivo, hasta el punto de que obesos mórbidos con diabetes tipo 2 caen por debajo del criterio médico para prediabetes tras pasar una semana en ayuno forzoso cuando se someten a cirugía bariátrica.

Antes de que su cirugía pueda haber tenido tiempo de limitar sus ingestas, antes de que hayan tenido tiempo de perder una cantidad significativa de peso, sólo por el tiempo pasado en ayunas durante el pre y el postoperatorio, *de pronto ya no son diabéticos.*

¿Sabe de alguien que haya revertido su diabetes tipo 2 haciendo ejercicio? Pues eso.

CAVEAT: insisto una vez más en que el ejercicio es necesario y saludable para muchas cosas.


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya... no.
> Estudios comparativos de poblaciones nómadas itinerantes que *caminan decenas de kilómetros al día *muestran que su consumo energético total es prácticamente igual (ajustado a tamaño) que el de un virgendoritos europedo echando culo en el sótano de su mamá.
> 
> Otros estudios poblacionales demuestran que la diferencia entre el anteriormente mencionado virgendoritos que se pone a régimen y uno que se pone a régimen y hace ejercicio tres veces en semana *empieza siendo abultada *pero a la larga (2-3 años) sólo se traduce en una diferencia de pérdida de peso de *cuarto de kilo. *
> ...





No se la edad que tienes, pero se puede leer entre lineas que eres una persona sedentaria , que has sufrido de sobrepeso y que nunca has practicado deporte ni seguramente ejercicio..y has basado tu perdida de kilos en la dieta unicamente y como seguramente te gusta mucho comer ( como a todos) pues llegaste a la dieta dunkan


claro que el ejercicio solo no hace nada y claro que no vas a revertir una diabetes tipo 2 solo con ejercicio, del mismo modo que si tienes sobrepeso alimentandote a base de proteinas y grasas y tienes gran cantidad de grasa abdominal, muslos,visceral, etc tampoco vas a hacer nada , ya que la grasa es seguramente el principal disruptor endocrino ligado a la resistencia a la insulina ,entre muchas otras cosas...

y cuando hablo de ejercicio , me refiero casi unicamente al ejercicio con pesas









Hormonal Response to Strength Training


Athletes and coaches should understand the effects of hormones in order to design an effective strength training program to maximize performance.



blog.bridgeathletic.com





Particularmente no conozco casos de personas que tengan depresion o niveles altos de ansiedad que vayan al gimnasio... es verdad que si conozco gente que acude al gimansio para intentar bajar la ansiedad, porque tiene depresion,etc y con el tiempo mejoran todos

sin embargo si que conozco mucha gente con depresion, ansiedad que practiquen deportes aerobicos puros como nadar, correr, bici... y que comiencen con la depresion aun haciendo ejercicio cardiovascular de forma asidua


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No se la edad que tienes, pero se puede leer entre lineas que eres una persona sedentaria , que has sufrido de sobrepeso y que nunca has practicado deporte ni seguramente ejercicio..y has basado tu perdida de kilos en la dieta unicamente y como seguramente te gusta mucho comer ( como a todos) pues llegaste a la dieta dunkan



Ahora ya me tiene que estar troleando (cosa que me merecería ), porque es imposible que siga sin entender que una dieta LCHF y una Dukan no tienen nada que ver.

Aparte de esto, pues nunca he sido muy amante del movimiento, pero siempre que he decidido ponerme a perder peso lo he hecho haciendo entrenamiento de fuerza además de dieta. Y sí, claro, perdía peso y mantenía o incluso aumentaba músculo, pero la historia siempre acababa igual.
Llegado un momento, la pérdida de peso se estancaba estando aún lejos de la meta.

Sí, perdía 5 kilos, 8, 10... y se acabó. Y a los 5 o 6 meses, los había recuperado. Porque, para reparar el daño que los corticoides habían hecho a mi sistema endocrino, el ejercicio no era suficiente, y la dieta hipocalórica... probablemente era hasta contraproducente.

Cuando a través de este hilo en su primera encarnación encontré el blog del doctor Jason Fung, me leí las numerosísimas entradas (más de 50, todas ellas largas y trufadas de referencias científicas) en apenas dos días. Fue como ver por primera vez después de haber sido ciego toda la vida.

TODO encajaba.
Por qué engordé por los corticoides.
Por qué la dieta y el ejercicio sólo funcionaban un tiempo, por empeño y voluntad que le pusiera.
Por qué contar calorías era una pérdida de tiempo.
Y sobre todo, CÓMO solucionar el problema de forma EFICIENTE Y EFECTIVA.



> claro que el ejercicio solo no hace nada y claro que no vas a revertir una diabetes tipo 2 solo con ejercicio, del mismo modo que si tienes sobrepeso alimentandote a base de proteinas y grasas y tienes gran cantidad de grasa abdominal, muslos,visceral, etc tampoco vas a hacer nada , ya que la grasa es seguramente el principal disruptor endocrino ligado a la resistencia a la insulina ,entre muchas otras cosas...
> 
> y cuando hablo de ejercicio , me refiero casi unicamente al ejercicio con pesas
> 
> ...



El principal disruptor endocrino ligado a la resistencia a la insulina es... LA INSULINA.
Otros disruptores tienen su importancia, pero el principal problema es que son los niveles permanentemente elevados de insulina los que provocan tolerancia, causando que el páncreas tenga que segregar cantidades más y más altas de insulina para regular la glucemia, causando que la tolerancia crezca aún más.

Se sobreestima el efecto del exceso de grasa en la resistencia a la insulina, porque se confunde la causalidad: no es la grasa la que causa la resistencia, sino la resistencia la que provoca la acumulación de grasa.
Y no es que la resistencia a la insulina baje cuando el sujeto adelgaza, es que el sujeto adelgaza porque la resistencia a la insulina baja.
La obesidad es el síntoma, no la causa.

Por eso, decirle a alguien con resistencia a la insulina que adelgace para mejorar es como pedirle que se levante en el aire tirando de los cordones.

En cualquier caso, como antiguo poseedor de cantidades poco usuales de grasa visceral (otro de los regalitos de los corticoides), ya le digo que se equivoca, que SÍ que se puede perder toda esa grasa alimentándote principalmente de grasas (y una cantidad moderada de proteínas), con y sin ejercicio, pero perder toda esa grasa visceral con ejercicio y sin lchf/keto/ayunos es poco menos que imposible.

Recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina (aparte de la que vuelve cuando consigues deshacerte de la grasa sobrante), no obstante, es un poco más complicado. Personas que han pasado de la obesidad mórbida al normopeso siguen experimentando lo que se conoce como "efecto alba", un pico de glucemia persistente causado por el pulso de cortisol que el cuerpo segrega para despertarnos.
Sí, han logrado perder la grasa en exceso al evitar los alimentos insulinogénicos, pero como su sensibilidad a la insulina sigue muy deteriorada, cualquier intento de ajustar la glucemia excesiva vía insulina funciona a medio gas.

Ahora, lo que funciona como por ensalmo son los *ayunos prolongados. *Al caer los niveles de insulinhemia a niveles extraordinariamente bajos (para un insulinorresistente) y mantenerse dicho niveles de forma persistente varios días, el cuerpo logra recalibrarse a ese nuevo nivel basal.



> Particularmente no conozco casos de personas que tengan depresion o niveles altos de ansiedad que vayan al gimnasio... es verdad que si conozco gente que acude al gimansio para intentar bajar la ansiedad, porque tiene depresion,etc y con el tiempo mejoran todos
> 
> sin embargo si que conozco mucha gente con depresion, ansiedad que practiquen deportes aerobicos puros como nadar, correr, bici... y que comiencen con la depresion aun haciendo ejercicio cardiovascular de forma asidua



De los efectos del ejercicio sobre la depresión y la ansiedad, no sabría decirle mucho: por suerte esos problemas no me han tocado.
Pero sí que está documentado que la dieta cetogénica promueve una mayor estabilidad emocional, con menos cambios de humor.


----------



## Cabrejas (28 Nov 2022)

Dudo mucho que café, tostada y zumo tengan 1000 calorías o que en la cena que siempre suele ser ligera te metas otras 1000 pero cada persona es un mundo.

Pero si, de acuerdo en que somos demasiado sedentarios y comemos como si tuviésemos mucha actividad, si cuadras eso no hay problema de peso, tan sencillo como eso.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (28 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya... no.
> Estudios comparativos de poblaciones nómadas itinerantes que *caminan decenas de kilómetros al día *muestran que su consumo energético total es prácticamente igual (ajustado a tamaño) que el de un virgendoritos europedo echando culo en el sótano de su mamá.
> 
> Otros estudios poblacionales demuestran que la diferencia entre el anteriormente mencionado virgendoritos que se pone a régimen y uno que se pone a régimen y hace ejercicio tres veces en semana *empieza siendo abultada *pero a la larga (2-3 años) sólo se traduce en una diferencia de pérdida de peso de *cuarto de kilo. *
> ...




El ejercicio sí adelgaza, pero algunos deportes en concreto: haz 40 min de boxeo 6 veces a la semana y luego me cuentas si adelgazas o no, en un año he adelgazado 7 Kgrs sin hacer ningún tipo de dieta y de hecho poniéndome fino de lo que me apetece, con 4-5 sesiones semanales.

Los mismos 40 minutos corriendo...no se adelgaza eso.


----------



## Smiling Jack (28 Nov 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> El ejercicio sí adelgaza, pero algunos deportes en concreto: haz 40 min de boxeo 6 veces a la semana y luego me cuentas si adelgazas o no, en un año he adelgazado 7 Kgrs sin hacer ningún tipo de dieta y de hecho poniéndome fino de lo que me apetece, con 4-5 sesiones semanales.
> 
> Los mismos 40 minutos corriendo...no se adelgaza eso.



Todo lo que se usa para adelgazar adelgaza... un tiempo.

También diré que lo que adelgaza o no el ejercicio tiene mucho que ver con lo gordo que esté uno.

Por último, lo que he dicho desde el principio es que sirve para poco comparado con otras cosas, no que no sirva para nada.

El tema es que como las herramientas habituales son comer menos y moverse más, y comer menos NO SIRVE NI PARA UNA PUTA MIERDA (en el largo plazo), pues parece que moverse más es la panacea. Pero como lo compares con lo que de verdad funciona...


----------



## Cabrejas (29 Nov 2022)

Así es... la culpa del pan jajaja


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Así es... la culpa del pan jajaja



Pues en realidad sí.

Primero porque el pan favorece que lo comido vaya a la reserva grasa y segundo y más importante, porque es muy difícil comer de más sin pan.
Dudo que ninguno de ustede se comiera una lata de paté a cucharadas, o un chorizo de sarta entero a palo seco de una sentada.

Ahora, con pan...


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2022)

De hecho, es una barra entera. 
Lo que se llama una barra de cuarto, o pistola.
Que es lo que todo el mundo entiende por "barra de pan".


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2022)

Por eso he dicho paté, y una sarta de chorizo.
Es decir, alimentos ricos en grasas, que sin pan empachan rápido.
Una hamburguesa de 200 gramos sin pan, si es de carne magra, se la come cualquiera. Ahora, 200 gramos de mantequilla, o de tocino, pues es otra historia distinta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (29 Nov 2022)

Y qué tendrán que ver las calorías con nada...
Contar calorías es una pérdida de tiempo, su influencia en la pérdida de peso a largo plazo es insignificante.

Por otro lado, 100 gramos a palo seco de biscottes, pues no, porque los biscottes saben a bosta de vaca.

Pero una barra de pan calentito, si te descuidas te la comes a pellizcos antes de llegar a casa.


----------



## El buho pensante (29 Nov 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues en realidad sí.
> 
> Primero porque el pan favorece que lo comido vaya a la reserva grasa y segundo y más importante, porque es muy difícil comer de más sin pan.
> Dudo que ninguno de ustede se comiera una lata de paté a cucharadas, o un chorizo de sarta entero a palo seco de una sentada.
> ...



Puede repetir los conceptos y sus relaciones las veces que haga falta, algunos realmente parecen tener "Cerebro de Pan", no le llegan comprender. Simplifican la explicación recibida y piensan que ha dicho otra cosa distinta. Divina paciencia la suya (Debe ser maestro o algo)


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Nov 2022)

Hombre, pues como todo el mundo. Si le interesa el tema, las reflexiones de Jonathan Haidt sobre lo que exigimos a los argumentos en función de si favorecen o no nuestra idea preconcebida me resultaron interesantes.

Sobre los datos y estudios médicos, en el hilo están. Pero se sacan a relucir de forma explícita (o se busca información nueva) cuando el nivel de debate es ese.
Si el nivel es "tu eres tonto de los cojones, me vas a decir a mí que lo he visto con mis propios ojos", pues qué quiere que le diga, rescatar esa información de las 1000 y pico páginas de este hilo y su predecesor, o volverla a encontrar en el mar que es internet, sólo para que el sujeto pase olímpicamente...

Con eso y con todo, cuando alguien me pide una referencia específica hago lo posible por encontrarla.




> Yo no he hablado de las personas que no acuden al gimnasio o lo hacen de paseo, hablaba de las que si lo hacen.
> 
> Yo inicie mis visitas con un sobrepeso grado 2 y estoy actualmente al borde del normopeso, así que soy un ejemplo vivo de que a algunas personas les funciona. En el mismo gimnasio al que acudo, me encuentro con personas en un estado de forma mucho mejor que el mío (que acuden con la misma o más frecuencia que yo, ya que les veo casi todos los días que voy) por lo que supongo que no soy la única flor en la cima de la montaña.



Suponiendo que con sobrepeso grado 2 se refiere a (aprieta los dientes por tener que usar un mojón de indicador) IMC de 27 a 30, estamos hablando de un sobrepeso de entre 6 y 15 kilos para una estatura de 1,75.
No sé en qué punto se encontraría de ese espectro (de mierda: el IMC es un cagarro que no distingue grasa de músculo, hueso, agua y contenido intestinal), pero para perder hasta el 10% del peso corporal vale casi cualquier cosa.

Ese tipo de sobrepeso es manejable con herramientas rudimentarias, porque lo que hay no es un deterioro severo del sistema endocrino: aún estaría dentro del rango de varabilidad estacional normal en caso de que fuera necesario acumular reservas para el invierno. Si se considera ese 10% del peso extra como problemático es precisamente porque YA NO HAY esa estacionalidad, con lo que esas reservas extra nunca se gastan, sólo crecen.

Por desgracia, lo que funciona perfectamente para un metabolismo sano o muy ligeramente degradado, no es suficiente para un metabolismo dañado. Más allá del 10% de pérdida, todas las alarmas del sistema endocrino empiezan a saltar, y éste empieza a trabajar a marchas forzadas para detener la hemoragia y recuperar el peso perdido... salvo que reciba las señales hormonales adecuadas.

TLDR: claro que hacer ejercicio sirve para quitarse los kilillos de más. Para lo que no sirve (o al menos, no por su cuenta ni en combinación con dieta hipocalórica estándar) es para solucionar un exceso severo de peso.



> Se niega sistemáticamente a aceptar la posibilidad de que la actividad física tenga un papel relevante en la perdida de peso y el mantenimiento de una composición corporal adecuada.



Para nada, no me niego.

Como ya le he dicho, "relevante" es un concepto relativo. Si hace dieta hipocalórica con ejercicio, el papel de la actividad física no es que sea relevante: es que va a ser mayoritario.

En cambio, si enfoca la pérdida de peso desde un punto de vista hormonal, la aportación del ejercicio al proceso, aunque es significativa, no es para nada mayoritaria.



> Hay varias formas de llegar a un peso “saludable” curiosamente es mucho más frecuente de lo que usted podría imaginar la existencia de personas en normopeso que en realidad son obesas o casi. Por eso el IMC tiene una utilidad discutible.



Salvando que asuma libremente mi ignorancia, en esto no podría estar más de acuerdo.
Desde hace años tengo claro que el IMC es un indicador DE MIERDA para su aplicación al individuo (aunque sirva para poblaciones, ya que en ellas se compensan las desviaciones sobre las suposiciones del indicador).

Por lo que a mí respecta, es % de grasa or GTFO.
Luego te vienen los barrigones con el hígado como el de una oca (TOFI, thin outside, fat inside) y los brazos como palillos a decirte que ellos están "en su peso", pero nones.



> La dieta cetogénica es una opción válida, sobre todo a corto y medio plazo, si no va acompañada de ejercicio su utilidad es limitada.
> 
> Aquí puede ver que hay estudios que abalan esta afirmación.



En realidad no: lo que dice el metaanálisis al que se refiere el artículo (chrome-extension://oemmndcbldboiebfnladdacbdfmadadm/https://www.nutricionhospitalaria.org/filesPortalWeb/2859/MA-02604-02.pdf?pnJ7C7fzr2hhT2vB7ZwmItmkQpqjPIio) es que, en los estudios analizados, la dieta cetogénica y la baja en carbohidratos demuestra funcionar mejor que una dieta hipocalórica normal.
Como en todos los estudios el ejercicio es el mismo para la dieta LC que para la normal, el efecto del ejercicio no se puede medir.

En el único estudio que compara dieta baja en carbohidratos (que no cetogénica) sola y baja en carbohidratos con ejercicio, el resultado observable es que *en ambas se pierde la misma cantidad de grasa*, pero en la dieta baja en carbohidratos sin ejercicio se pierde además 1kg de masa muscular.
Cosa que, si se escala, sería poco recomendable, pero tampoco podemos saberlo porque el estudio sólo duró 2 semanas

De todos modos, en ningún sitio se justifica la afirmación de que una dieta cetogénica no sea recomendable a largo plazo, ni que su utilidad sea limitada si no se hace ejercicio.




> Sobre los beneficios del ejercicio físico en la perdida de grasa, podemos hablar largo y tendido, le aseguro (yo que si acudo a un gimnasio con regularidad) que los gimnasios no están llenos de obesos, dejando de lado afirmaciones basadas en mi experiencia, vamos con las evidencias.



Claro que no están llenos de obesos.
El ejercicio ayuda a mantener el equilibrio hormonal, así que quien va al gimnasio con regularidad rara vez será obeso.
Pero la cuestión no es cómo no volverse obeso, sino cómo dejar de serlo.
Y no, el cuerpo no funciona igual cuando se es obeso, cuando se tiene un normopeso o sobrepeso ligero, o cuando se tiene un porcentaje de grasa corporal de un solo dígito.



> Bajada de peso sin perder músculo (o incluso ganándolo):
> 
> Perder peso y ganar músculo: recomendable pero difícil (Published 2016)
> 
> Spoiler: Los que ganaron masa muscular consumieron menos grasa y más proteínas, los hidratos se mantuvieron invariables.



Luego no nos aporta nada a la discusión: lo que nos gustaría saber es si el efecto añadido del ejercicio sobre la dieta cetogénica es muy relevante o poco relevante de cara a la pérdida de grasa, y ya si quiere como bonus, al mantenimiento del músculo.



> Dice usted que no es sostenible en el tiempo, aunque en realidad es una opinión no basada en la evidencia y sospecho que no tiene ni puta idea. La recomposición corporal (que no implica perdida de peso) tiene un potencial limitado.



Ahora no estoy muy seguro de lo que estamos hablando.
Cuando digo que un déficit calórico no es sostenible en el tiempo, no me refiero necesariamente a que no se pueda seguir con una dieta hipocalórica y un programa de ejercicios indefinidamente. O no exclusivamente.

A lo que me refiero es a que el propio déficit se diluye porque el metabolismo basal baja hasta equilibrar entradas y salidas.
Los efectos hormonales sobre la voluntad también los he mencionado, pero en última instancia resistirse a ellos tampoco es que sea imposible.
Pero se ponga como se ponga, sobre el metabolismo basal no tenemos control voluntario directo.



> En mi caso particular, he pasado de 85 kilos en octubre del año pasado a 75 en la actualizad, añadiendo una notable ganancia de masa muscular, le puedo asegurar que las limitaciones no aparecen tan pronto. El secreto, dar variabilidad a las rutinas de entrenamiento y conseguir una cierta adherencia, sobre todo cuando nos estancamos (es mucho más difícil si no se ven resultados).



Y yo que me alegro. Pero está usted en el límite del rango de aplicabilidad del "menos plato y más zapato", tanto por el sobrepeso inicial (que tampoco era tanto) como por la tenaz adherencia y disciplina (por la que le felicito).
Hay que considerar, no obstante, que el esfuerzo para perder peso con esa estrategia no es para nada lineal, como tampoco lo es la fuerza de voluntad necesaria.



> Aunque está bien documentado que la dieta cetogénica puede ser un buen protector de la masa muscular (minimiza las perdidas), la perdida de peso sin ejercicio siempre conduce a perdidas de masa muscular. Supongo que estará de acuerdo conmigo en que la gente que quiere adelgazar desea perder grasa, lo deseable sería evitar, en la medida de lo posible, la pérdida de masa magra. Eso se consigue con ejercicio y descanso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfectamente de acuerdo.
De hecho en repetidas ocasiones en las últimas páginas he señalado lo conveniente del ejercicio de cara a la salud y la vitalidad...
...pero de cara a la pérdida de grasa, pues bastante menos.

Por cierto, la pérdida de masa magra con dieta cetogénica es mínima, y si se combina con ayuno intermitente (que desencadena una cascada hormonal cuyos efectos son, entre otros, preservar el músculo), casi inexistente.
Que sí, que si se combina con ejercicio, pues mejor aún.
Pero lo que intento es explorar los parámetros y los contornos del problema, para ver dónde está el camino de óptima relación esfuerzo/recompensa.



> Esta es una de las afirmaciones que más me han gustado, es usted un animal de bellotas, la obesidad es una enfermedad multifactorial que no se corrige poniendo las galletas en la balda de arriba. Uno de los factores importantes es el nivel socioeconómico, la comida basura es mucho más barata.



No sé qué es lo que le chirría: lo que quería decir es que el victimismo es de gilipollas.
Y que pretender que una empresa que está ahí para ganar dinero va a diseñar máquinas de gimnasio (que no son baratas) diseñadas específicamente para un mercado potencial que no representa ni el 5% del total es de gilipollas también.

Las máquinas de gimnasio son para el pulido ultraespecífico de músculos concretos, para lo que sirven es para aislar ciertos grupos y trabajarlos en exclusiva. Si tu intención es usar el ejercicio físico para ayudarte a adelgazar, no te hacen ninguna falta.
Ni el gimnasio tampoco: con tu peso corporal tienes de sobra para empezar.

Y sí, la obesidad es una enfermedad multifactorial, pero muchos de esos factores pasan por el nudo gordiano de la insulina.
Si se ataca ahí, se obtienen los mejores resultados.

Curiosamente, la MEJOR herramienta para restablecer el equilibrio hormonal es GRATIS, así que está al alcance de todos los estratos sociales.
Consiste, simplemente, en NO COMER NADA ¿Quién no puede permitirse eso?



> “Se asume que la voluntad de la persona es la que define si está delgada o no, pero eso es un gran error”
> 
> 
> La presidenta de la Sociedad Española para el Estudio de la Obesidad, María del Mar Malagón, alerta del impacto del estigma social en el abordaje del sobrepeso
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo con todo lo que dice esta señora.
De hecho, no será porque no llevo un rato largo insistiendo en que el problema reside en que la ESTRATEGIA OFICIAL no tiene en cuenta la condición de contorno de que la voluntad del ser humano es limitada.

Yo no creo que la culpa de la obesidad la tenga el obeso: la tiene el que le da al obeso CONSEJOS DE MIERDA para dejar de serlo, y cuando esos consejos de mierda fallan, encima le echa la culpa.



> Si, precisamente es un gimnasio el lugar ideal para un obeso, otra cosa es que la gente sea muy animal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. Insisto en que con tu propio cuerpo y poco más tienes para empezar y te sobra. Te puede venir bien que alguien te de la información sobre cómo hacer ejercicio, pero para eso no hace falta gimnasio.



> Contar calorías es una perdida de tiempo, completamente de acuerdo, en realidad yo lo he hecho durante unas semanas para tener una referencia fiable (mi dieta no sufre inmensas variaciones entre semana, con lo cual medidas tres semanas tengo una referencia), sin embargo, el problema no es de los hidratos, es suyo. En la vida me he comido una barra de pan en un día, mucho menos a pellizcos de la panadería a casa.



Si nunca se ha comido una barra de pan al hilo, compre mejor pan 
O bien pensado, mejor que no.



> Hay mucha más evidencia para apoyar mi afirmación, el ejercicio físico tiene un papel determinante en la perdida de peso además de muchos otros beneficios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Determinante porque el paradigma oficial es el de la dieta hipocalórica estándar.
Y claro, a su lado, el ejercicio queda como un gigante.



> Para ganar masa muscular (algo que parece deseable) la dieta cetogénica no es la más adecuada:
> 
> Dieta keto o cetogénica: por qué no es la mejor opción si buscas aumentar fuerza y ganar masa muscular



Meh. Para seguir ganando masa muscular cuando ya se tiene mucha, tal vez, porque cuanto más músculo "te sobra", más tienes que afinar para seguir musculando.

Para ganar masa muscular cuando tienes una musculatura normal o pobre (siendo esto segundo lo normal en obesos que han intentado antes muchas dietas hipocalóricas), a poco que hagas vas a ganar músculo.



> Yo optaría más bien por algo encaminado a mantener una cierta flexibilidad metabólica.



Ese sería, sin duda, el final óptimo del camino.
Lo que cuestiono es que el camino más rápido a la meta sea perseguir esa flexibilidad desde el minuto 1.
Si estamos a setas, no estamos a Rolex, porque el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta.

PRIMERO deshacerse del exceso de grasa y reparar el daño hormonal, DESPUÉS afinar el rendimiento físico.



> Entiendo que no le gusten este tipo de artículos, le podrían dar tentaciones de levantar algo más pesado que un tenedor.



Está usted totalmente equivocado. Cree que esto es personal: nada más lejos.

Simplemente estudio el peso relativo de cada uno de los componentes de cara a que ya después CADA CUAL pueda diseñar la estrategia que mejor se adapte a sus preferencias personales, fortalezas y debilidades, sin mitos y con conocimiento de causa.

El objetivo, lograr recuperar la salud perdida de la forma que tenga una mayor probabilidad de éxito.



> No discuto los beneficios de la dieta cetogénica, pero si abogaría porque se siga bajo cierta supervisión, como cualquier dieta encaminada a bajar más de un 10% de peso corporal.



No me parece mal, si no fuera porque encontrar quién esté dispuesto a tal supervisión sin agitar fantasmas desfasados sin evidencia científica alguna que los respalde no es tarea sencilla (ni barata).

Ahora, un chequeo general para asegurarse que no se pertenece a los grupos a los cuales no conviene una dieta así, pues sí.



> En cualquier caso, la evidencia y mi experiencia me lleva a preferir una restricción de hidratos, con adecuadas cantidades de proteína, alineadas con los objetivos de cada uno (en mi caso bastante por encima de lo que una dieta keto estricta permite).



Que es de lo que se trataba desde el principio.
No es que yo tenga ninguna obsesión concreta con la dieta cetogénica, simplemente la defiendo porque se la ataca con falsedades.
El tipo óptimo de intervención NO ES ÚNICO, sino que depende, como usted menciona, de los objetivos de cada uno, y también de sus preferencias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Nov 2022)

No se puede sorber y soplar.
¿Hablamos de gente famélica o de obesos?

Obviamente, si estás como Gandhi no ayunes.
Pero si tu problema es que estás gordo porque eres pobre y sólo puedes comprar comida barata de la que te vuelve obeso, pues ayunar es efectivo de cojones, además de baratísimo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Dic 2022)

Para eso estaban las religiones (que no todo iba a ser malo)
Y aun así, es mucho más fácil de lo que la gente cree, y tan eficaz que tampoco es que haya que hacerlo todas las semanas...


----------



## elpesetilla (1 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No he dicho que no sea necesaria. He dicho que las necesidades de vitamina C no son las mismas cuando basas tu dieta en carbohidratos que cuando tu dieta es LCHF, cetogénica o incluso carnívora.
> 
> Los motivos para ello son dos:
> 
> ...



Cuánta cantidad de tonterías por favor adornado todo con palabras rimbombantes para hacerte notar y hacer que entiendes mucho más cuando no tienes ni idea..lo siento

Hasta que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa he leído, con esto dejas claro que eres una persona obesa o ex obesa que está obsesionada con la comida y que lo único que quieres es comer y comer intentando minimizar el impacto en lo que más afecta al sobrepeso que es la respuesta de la insulina ante determinados alimentos...
Obviamente la grasa el lo único que no afecta para nada a la producción de insulina pero es que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa en sangre mínimamente pero cuando digo mínimamente digo que una naranja eleva más la glucosa sanguínea que 200 gramos de pechuga de pavo que es una cantidad ya elevada y todo comprobado por mí mediante un glucómetro, mi glucosa después de comer doscientos gramos de carne de pavo era de 94 partiendo de ayuno la misma prueba con una naranja me dio 99 y ya me dirá lo perjudicial que es una naranja

Para poner un ejemplo me he comido una pizza con una Coca-Cola con azúcar y una tarrina entera de hagendaz y el pico máximo de glucosa en sangre fue de 129, un valor totalmente óptimo para que veas como afecta la proteína al nivel de glucosa sanguínea

Y lo de poner el ejemplo a los esquimales una de las poblaciones con menor esperanza de vida del mundo 30 años aproximadamente y donde la mayoría sufren un sobrepeso bastante acuciante ya es de traca
Si te apetece puedo subir una foto de mi cuerpo si tú subes una foto de tu cuerpo para ver qué dieta es mejor y si el ejercicio es beneficioso o no para la pérdida de peso

Resumiendo que me parece que no tienes ni idea y eres una persona con problemas de peso o control de tu apetito cuando lo único que tienes que hacer para estar sano es comer de todo... Y la prueba son los viejos que viven muchos años gente que come de todo sin estar excesivamente gorda y que suele hacer ejercicio el resto de suerte..


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Cuánta cantidad de tonterías por favor adornado todo con palabras rimbombantes para hacerte notar y hacer que entiendes mucho más cuando no tienes ni idea..lo siento
> 
> Hasta que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa he leído, con esto dejas claro que eres una persona obesa o ex obesa que está obsesionada con la comida y que lo único que quieres es comer y comer intentando minimizar el impacto en lo que más afecta al sobrepeso que es la respuesta de la insulina ante determinados alimentos...
> Obviamente la grasa el lo único que no afecta para nada a la producción de insulina pero es que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa en sangre mínimamente pero cuando digo mínimamente digo que una naranja eleva más la glucosa sanguínea que 200 gramos de pechuga de pavo que es una cantidad ya elevada y todo comprobado por mí mediante un glucómetro, mi glucosa después de comer doscientos gramos de carne de pavo era de 94 partiendo de ayuno la misma prueba con una naranja me dio 99 y ya me dirá lo perjudicial que es una naranja



No recuerdo haber dicho que la proteína eleva los niveles de GLUCOSA. Lo que sí he dicho es que:

- La proteína es insulinogénica, como la cuarta parte que los carbohidratos. Sube los niveles de INSULINA, que es lo importante para el control de peso. Que suba o no la glucosa es secundario, porque el control de la glucemia (tipo Montignac) no es más que un mal proxy de la verdadera solución, el control de la insulinhemia.
- La proteína en exceso se transforma en glucosa en el hígado, por lo que TE VA A SACAR DE CETOSIS si te pasas. Por eso la dieta Dukan NO ES CETOGÉNICA más que a ratos, por eso una dieta cetogénica tiene que ser alta en grasas, moderada en proteína y muy baja en carbohidratos.

Ahora bien, de hecho, la proteína SÍ que eleva los niveles de glucosa en sangre, sólo que no de forma postprandial (después de comer, ya que no le gusta el lenguaje técnico), sino a las dos o tres horas de haber comido Y DE FORMA SOSTENIDA. Si se mide la glucosa después de comerse una naranja o una pechuga de pavo, obviamente la naranja le va a subir más la glucemia EN EL MOMENTO. Ahora, a las tres horas, la glucemia después de comerse la naranja será más baja que después de comerse la pechuga de pavo.



> Para poner un ejemplo me he comido una pizza con una Coca-Cola con azúcar y una tarrina entera de hagendaz y el pico máximo de glucosa en sangre fue de 129, un valor totalmente óptimo para que veas como afecta la proteína al nivel de glucosa sanguínea



Nada de lo que describe parece rico en proteína, así que no sé qué tienen que ver los cojones con el precio del pescado, pero vale.
Si lo que me dice es que su mecanismo de control de la glucemia funciona, pues me alegro un montón por usted.
Claro que si su sistema de control de la glucemia funciona, no sé qué es lo que pretende aportar al debate sobre cómo recuperar el funcionamiento de dicho mecanismo.

Es como si entra a opinar a un debate de cómo sobrellevar la cojera y dice, pues qué chorrada, yo tengo dos piernas.



> Y lo de poner el ejemplo a los esquimales una de las poblaciones con menor esperanza de vida del mundo 30 años aproximadamente y donde la mayoría sufren un sobrepeso bastante acuciante ya es de traca



¿30 años aproximadamente? ¿Sobrepeso acuciante? Esas estadísticas se las ha sacado del ojal, sin paliativos.
Como este hilo es largo y los esquimales han salido a colación varias veces, le informo de que no, los esquimales no tienen una esperanza de vida de 30 años.
Su esperanza de vida es baja, de 65 años, pero las causas predominantes de muerte NO SON CARDIOVASCULARES NI RELACIONADAS CON LA OBESIDAD, ni, de hecho, son obesos en general sino todo lo contrario.
Mueren principalmente, de hecho, de VIVIR EN EL PUTO POLO

- Alta mortalidad neonatal e infantil, cosas de nacer alejados de la civilización
- Alta proporción de muertes accidentales, cosas de vivir de una actividad arriesgada como es la caza en un entorno hostil
- Alta proporción de alcoholismo y tabaquismo, es lo que tiene ser pobre y que tu vida sea una mierda
- Inusualmente alta proporción de _intoxicaciones por plomo a gran velocidad_

Ninguna de esas causas de la reducción de la esperanza de vida tienen nada que ver con su dieta, ni, dicho sea de paso, con el escorbuto.

Si tiene curiosidad, aquí le dejo un enlace: Information archivée dans le Web | Information Archived on the Web



> Si te apetece puedo subir una foto de mi cuerpo si tú subes una foto de tu cuerpo para ver qué dieta es mejor y si el ejercicio es beneficioso o no para la pérdida de peso



Oiga, que creo que usted no entiende el campo de discusión del hilo.

Se trata de cual pueda ser el camino óptimo para, habiendo caído en el sobrepeso severo o la obesidad (por el motivo que sea, que los hay muy variados) y tras años de seguir infructuosamente las INSERVIBLES estrategias oficiales ("menos plato y más zapato"), recuperar la salud y volver a una composición corporal razonable.

Si usted NUNCA HA ESTADO OBESO, puede que sepa cómo definir su musculatura, o como perder los kilillos de más que haya ganado (por ejemplo) tras una lesión, o tras un periodo de excesos.

Pero de cómo reparar el sistema endocrino para DEJAR DE SER OBESO, lo siento pero no sabe usted nada.
Porque EL CUERPO NO FUNCIONA IGUAL CUANDO SE ES OBESO, CUANDO SE ES NORMAL O CUANDO SE ES UN ATLETA, así que lo que funciona a los que están en un caso no tiene por qué funcionar a los que están en otro.

Le garantizo que su cuerpo es más apolíneo y escultural que el mío (que tampoco tengo interés más allá de la salud), y que tendrá usted un porcentaje de grasa corporal que igual no he tenido en mi vida. Ni siquiera necesito su foto: me fío.

Eso no significa que usted sepa cómo se baja, por decir, de un 30% a un 12% de grasa corporal, y sobre todo, cómo NO SE RECUPERA INMEDIATAMENTE la grasa perdida con tanto esfuerzo.



> Resumiendo que me parece que no tienes ni idea y eres una persona con problemas de peso o control de tu apetito cuando lo único que tienes que hacer para estar sano es comer de todo... Y la prueba son los viejos que viven muchos años gente que come de todo sin estar excesivamente gorda y que suele hacer ejercicio el resto de suerte..



Pues le parece a usted mal.
Este es un problema que he estudiado mucho.
No con consejos adocenados ni broscience de gym, sino con lectura cuidadosa de papers y estudios médicos, textos de endocrinología, blogs de médicos especialistas (no de curanderos, ni de personal trainers, ni de gurús e influencers)...

Sé de lo que hablo, y no sólo por mi experiencia personal y la de muchos otros que han pasado por aquí.

Por lo demás, que para estar sano lo que hay que hacer es comer de todo y hacer ejercicio... espere, espere

*ES QUE NO SE LO DISCUTO*

Pero la pregunta no es qué hacer para estar sano, *SINO QUÉ HACER PARA SANAR*.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Dic 2022)

La proteína da sensación de saciedad antes, pero la grasa da sensación de saciedad más tiempo.
Y no existe una cantidad de grasa que no sea segura para la salud, porque su absorción está limitada por la cantidad de bilis en la vesícula.
Si come usted más grasa de la que la bilis puede emulsionar... vale, si admitimos la esteatorrea como un problema de salud, se lo compro.
Pero si no, lo único que pasa con la grasa en exceso es que sale por el otro extremo.

Ah, y que no le van a quedar ganas de probar bocado hasta que su vesícula no se vuelva a cargar. Lo que es un empacho, de toda la vida.



> Uno de los grandes problemas de las dietas keto es que se suele tirar de grasas animales plagadas de grasas saturadas, que pueden tener un importante impacto en la salud cardiovascular.



No, qué va.
Esa información está desfasada, se basó en un estudio en el que no se segregaba entre grasas saturadas naturales y grasas trans.
Las grasas trans son MUY perjudiciales para la salud.
Las grasas saturadas naturales son CARDIOPROTECTORAS, como demostró el estudio PURE



> Yo personalmente como de todo (restrinjo hidratos pero ni mucho menos los elimino e incluso me doy mis homenajes) incluidos patés, mantequilla y otros alimentos que nadie suele incluir en dietas restrictivas.
> 
> Creo que lo peor es obsesionarse con la comida y que las dietas muy restrictivas te privan en gran medida de tu calidad de vida.



En lo último, totalmente de acuerdo con usted.
Obsesionarse con la comida no es bueno, pero el camino más corto hacia obsesionarse es el HAMBRE SOSTENIDA EN EL TIEMPO.
Por eso (y por muchas otras cosas) cualquier dieta que se base en pasar hambre es muy mala idea.

Y sí, las dietas muy restrictivas te privan en gran medida de tu calidad de vida, por eso procuro entender cómo funciona mi cuerpo lo mejor posible, porque cuanto más entiendo, más puedo apurar, menos tengo que restringir para alcanzar mis objetivos.


----------



## Noyo (1 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Cuánta cantidad de tonterías por favor adornado todo con palabras rimbombantes para hacerte notar y hacer que entiendes mucho más cuando no tienes ni idea..lo siento
> 
> Hasta que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa he leído, con esto dejas claro que eres una persona obesa o ex obesa que está obsesionada con la comida y que lo único que quieres es comer y comer intentando minimizar el impacto en lo que más afecta al sobrepeso que es la respuesta de la insulina ante determinados alimentos...
> Obviamente la grasa el lo único que no afecta para nada a la producción de insulina pero es que la proteína eleva los niveles de glucosa en sangre mínimamente pero cuando digo mínimamente digo que una naranja eleva más la glucosa sanguínea que 200 gramos de pechuga de pavo que es una cantidad ya elevada y todo comprobado por mí mediante un glucómetro, mi glucosa después de comer doscientos gramos de carne de pavo era de 94 partiendo de ayuno la misma prueba con una naranja me dio 99 y ya me dirá lo perjudicial que es una naranja
> ...



Ni puto caso a este troll y el resto de usuarios que le lamen los cojones.

Tiene un trauma porque es un ex gordo que se tiro no se cuantos años haciendo caso a nutricionistas y dietas paco de 1500 kcal, en vez de acudir a la experiencia directa de un ex-gordo que le cuente como lo hizo.

Esta gente que basa todo en papers cientificos en vez de en la experiencia directa y se cree que sabe mas que el resto porque se han tirado 20 años haciendo el canelo siguiendo consejos oficialistas de algun gilipollas que nunca ha puesto en practica lo que recomienda, me los paso por los cojones

Al final no dejan de ser ex-gordos traumados pensando que han descubierto el Santo Grial, cuando hay gente que les pasa por izquierda y derecha desde hace 20 años sin tantas tonterias nazis y tantos pajaros en la cabeza.


----------



## nief (1 Dic 2022)

Buenas a todos

Pues llegan los analisis de este trimestre.

CT: 351
HDL: 93 -> PRIMERA VEZ QUE SUBE, Y CON FUERZA, DE 75 (ESTO EXPLICA QUE EL CT TB SUBA DE 300)
LDL: 244
TG: 69 -> PRIMERA VEZ TB QUE BAJA DE 73-75

HEMOGLOBINA GLICOSILADA 5.3% No veas lo que ha tardado en bajar de 5.4% Al final tenian razon en que tardas a razon de 1 año por decada en bajarla.

Vitamina D: 79
Glucosa: 76
Cortisol: 13.3


Resto de valores, riñon, higado etc en su sitio

Si a alguien le interesa algun otro dato lo posteo.

Me faltan los de anticuerpos tiroides, que a ver que sale el de insulina (que va a salir bien seguro

Saludos


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2022)

Los valores importantes son 

Hdl que son las moleculas protectoras
Y los trigliceridos. Que es la grasa q circula dentro de los transportadores que es el colesterol

Tener muchos o pocos no es importante sino el tenerlos llenos de grasa= trigliceridos

Por eso lo que importan son esos valores

Tg por encima de 150 o hdl por debajo de 50 si es un risgo muy elevado


Saludos

De las estatinas no hablo porque ya es lo ridiculo padre


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Ni puto caso a este troll y el resto de usuarios que le lamen los cojones.
> 
> Tiene un trauma porque es un ex gordo que se tiro no se cuantos años haciendo caso a nutricionistas y dietas paco de 1500 kcal, en vez de acudir a la experiencia directa de un ex-gordo que le cuente como lo hizo.
> 
> ...



Mucho ataque personal y ningún argumento, enhorabuena.

Imagínese que estupidez, basarse en la investigación científica en lugar de la experiencia personal. Está claro que es mucho mejor basarlo todo en las elucubraciones de quien no tiene entrenamiento para pensar de forma objetiva y reduce su muestra de estudio a sí mismo, que comparar las conclusiones alcanzadas por decenas o cientos de PROFESIONALES especialmente entrenados para reducir el sesgo de su pensamiento y supervisados por pares que les señalan sus puntos ciegos, que han estudiado a cientos de miles de sujetos.

Con lumbreras como usted, seguiríamos en las cavernas pintando bisontes.


----------



## Noyo (2 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Mucho ataque personal y ningún argumento, enhorabuena.
> 
> Imagínese que estupidez, basarse en la investigación científica en lugar de la experiencia personal. Está claro que es mucho mejor basarlo todo en las elucubraciones de quien no tiene entrenamiento para pensar de forma objetiva y reduce su muestra de estudio a sí mismo, que comparar las conclusiones alcanzadas por decenas o cientos de PROFESIONALES especialmente entrenados para reducir el sesgo de su pensamiento y supervisados por pares que les señalan sus puntos ciegos, que han estudiado a cientos de miles de sujetos.
> 
> Con lumbreras como usted, seguiríamos en las cavernas pintando bisontes.



Con lumbreras como yo no te hubieras tirado 20 años haciendo el CANELO siguiendo consejos de oficialistas que no tienen ni puta idea. Te habrías ido hacia alguien que ha conseguido lo que quieres conseguir y le habrías preguntado a el, como hacemos todos, MERLUZO.

Luego que si la piramidal nutricional está mal, pero me voy a tirar 20 años haciendo cosas de gilipollas y voy a hacer un mundo de un vaso de agua, porque de pequeño me di un golpe en la cabeza con un pollete y estoy tarado. Y por supuesto cuando lo consiga voy a pensar que tengo el santo grial y que el resto están equivocados.

Todo esto por supuesto habiendo gente que ha conseguido lo que yo quería en el plazo de un año sin leerse ni un "paper científico", pero aplicando el SENTIDO COMUN


----------



## Smiling Jack (2 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Con lumbreras como yo no te hubieras tirado 20 años haciendo el CANELO siguiendo consejos de oficialistas que no tienen ni puta idea. Te habrías ido hacia alguien que ha conseguido lo que quieres conseguir y le habrías preguntado a el, como hacemos todos, MERLUZO.
> 
> Luego que si la piramidal nutricional está mal, pero me voy a tirar 20 años haciendo cosas de gilipollas y voy a hacer un mundo de un vaso de agua, porque de pequeño me di un golpe en la cabeza con un pollete y estoy tarado. Y por supuesto cuando lo consiga voy a pensar que tengo el santo grial y que el resto están equivocados.
> 
> Todo esto por supuesto habiendo gente que ha conseguido lo que yo quería en el plazo de un año sin leerse ni un "paper científico", pero aplicando el SENTIDO COMUN



¿Usted entiende que hace 20 años no había el acceso a la información que hay ahora?

¿Qué hacía usted hace 20 años, jugar con los GI JOE?


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2022)

Pero esos problemas no viene. Del colesterol alto

Sino de un hdl bajo y unos trigliceridos altos

El tema es q si no dejas q las moleculas de colesterol que, tras comer iran cargadas de trigliceridos ( y nas si comes azucar) no se vacien ( ejercicio o ayujo intermitente) hacen q el colesterol se oxide y se quede en la sangre dando vueltas y danhando las arterias y venas por dentro

Como arena en una tuberia


Yo aproveche q tengo q hacer analisis cada poco y vi que los trigliceridos van bajando con el tiempo que pasa desde la ultima comida

A las 18h son, en mi caso de 69.

En el de mis padres 110

Si son 8h anda por 220

Por eso el ayuno intermitente es tan efectivo

Si tomas estatinas controlad el valor de la creatinina kinasa


----------



## El buho pensante (2 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Pues llegan los analisis de este trimestre.
> 
> ...



Que has variado para subir el HDL? (Yo tambien lo tengo alrededor de 100, a veces algo mas a veces menos). Puede ser que hayas consumido mas fosfolipidos? Has incluido huevos, visceras, soja, caballa, arenque,...?

¿Has notado que tus deposiciones sean mas voluminosas?

La relación HDL/LDL no es muy buena, pero sigue trabajandolo que vas bien


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Que has variado para subir el HDL? (Yo tambien lo tengo alrededor de 100, a veces algo mas a veces menos). Puede ser que hayas consumido mas fosfolipidos? Has incluido huevos, visceras, soja, caballa, arenque,...?
> 
> ¿Has notado que tus deposiciones sean mas voluminosas?
> 
> La relación HDL/LDL no es muy buena, pero sigue trabajandolo que vas bien



No cambie nada. Llevo 2 anhos igual

Ya como eso siempre


----------



## Noyo (2 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Usted entiende que hace 20 años no había el acceso a la información que hay ahora?
> 
> ¿Qué hacía usted hace 20 años, jugar con los GI JOE?



Es verdad, NADIE conseguia adelgazar hace 20 años. El quitar kilos es un invento moderno, como internet

De hecho pasar de obeso morbido a delgado es algo que se debe exclusivamente al acceso a la informacion, antes no era posible hacer esto. Se descubrio en Burbuja.

Como te digo es el Santo Grial y lo has descubierto tu, panoli.


----------



## nief (2 Dic 2022)

Las grasas saturadas animales impacto en salud cardiovascular? va a ser que no. Actualicese


----------



## nief (3 Dic 2022)

Para los que preguntaban que es un CGM.

Medidor de glucosa continuo, que probe hace ya un año y lo comente en el hilo:


Luis Enrique y su glucómetro, ¿sirve para algo controlar nuestro nivel de azúcar en sangre? (lavozdegalicia.es)


----------



## nief (3 Dic 2022)

Para los que aun siendo delgados o no pero tienen problemas aqui va esto, si teneis hipotiroidismo






Association between thyroid hormones and insulin resistance indices based on the Korean National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey - Scientific Reports


Thyroid dysfunction has been implicated as a potential pathophysiological factor in glucose homeostasis and insulin resistance (IR). This study aimed to identify the correlation between thyroid dysfunction and IR. We used data from the sixth Korean National Health and Nutrition Examination...




www.nature.com





El mismo exacerba la resistencia a la insulina

Sabemos tambien que lo contrario es cierto, a menor cantidad de carbohidratos menos hormona tiroides necesita el cuerpo


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Dic 2022)

amigo @nief , ya le he tenido que hacer dos nuevos agujeros a la correa que usaba... y lo más espectacular es que ni me voy enterando

el convencimiento que tengo ahora es que la mayor parte del peso era agua, inflamación, ocupación de intestinos...

se ha normalizdo la consistencia de las deposiciones

sí que noto un olor diferente en la orina, imagino que será el tema de cetonas, ¿no?


----------



## Gort (4 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Pues llegan los analisis de este trimestre.
> 
> ...



Nief, me llama la atención que tengas la vitamina D a casi 80 ¿Qué tomas para tenerla tan elevada? Porque es una vitamina que suele estar baja en la mayoría de la población y que cuesta mucho que llegue a niveles normales solo con la alimentación (sobre todo con la alimentación convencional de la dichosa pirámide con base de carbohidratos) o con tomar el sol. 

A día de hoy no sé cuál es mi nivel de vitamina D, quiero hacerme una analítica pronto. He estado tomando un suplemento de D3+K2 (1000 ui) durante un par de meses.


----------



## nief (4 Dic 2022)

hola,

Es posible que si sea por las cetonas si.

Yo uso unas tiras para medirlo de vez en cuando.

Ascensia - Tiras Reactivas Ketostix - 50 tiras : Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal 

Las cortas a la mitad y mides.

Si dan positivo estas literalmente meando grasa.


El agua e hinchazon de intestino son la primera y segunda semanas. Luego es literalmente la grasa visceral que se va gastando.

A nada que haga usted un poco de ejercicio en ese estado de cetosis quema grasa a velocidades estratosfericas


Gort dijo:


> Nief, me llama la atención que tengas la vitamina D a casi 80 ¿Qué tomas para tenerla tan elevada? Porque es una vitamina que suele estar baja en la mayoría de la población y que cuesta mucho que llegue a niveles normales solo con la alimentación (sobre todo con la alimentación convencional de la dichosa pirámide con base de carbohidratos) o con tomar el sol.
> 
> A día de hoy no sé cuál es mi nivel de vitamina D, quiero hacerme una analítica pronto. He estado tomando un suplemento de D3+K2 (1000 ui) durante un par de meses.




Como ya comente, Al tener hipotiroidismo autoinmune, me suplemento con 4k iu en verano y 8k iu en invierno

Al hacer analisis cada 3 meses procuro tenerla entre 60 y 80

Calma al sistema inmune 

Ademas el hipotiroidismo baja la absorcion de la misma

La vit d debe estar por encima de 40 siempre. 


En verano tomo el sol todos los dias 15 20 min pero al trabajar dentro de casa pues...


----------



## The Black Adder (4 Dic 2022)

Es curioso lo de la D3. Cuesta mucho hacerla subir. Y los rangos de normalidad estándar parecen estar algo subestimados.

Yo llevo 5 años haciendo una dieta LCHF/cetogénica (a veces entro, a veces salgo de cetosis). Me ayudó a perder 20 kg con 48 años (ahora tengo 52) y me he mantenido desde entonces. Escribo muy poco pero os leo.

Me suplemento con 3k iu diariamente (2k de una pastilla de D3 específicamente, y 1k adicional que viene incluido en un suplemento de Omega3), y el sol ni lo veo (soy muuuuuy blanquito y huyo del sol como de la peste). Además por supuesto de lo que ingiero con la dieta, que debe de ser bstante menos. En mi último análisis la D3 está a 52 ng/mL. 

El rango de normalidad del análisis está entre 18 y 50.


----------



## Depaso33 (4 Dic 2022)

Hola, tengo una pregunta.Estoy tomando creatina como suplemento para ayudar a la carga de glucógeno¿Cuando tiempo se necesita para cargar totalmente de glucógeno los músculos e hígado estando en cetosis? ¿Cuanto influye la edad en esto? 

Un saludo


----------



## Timekiller (4 Dic 2022)

Depaso33 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta.Estoy tomando creatina como suplemento para ayudar a la carga de glucógeno¿Cuando tiempo se necesita para cargar totalmente de glucógeno los músculos e hígado estando en cetosis? ¿Cuanto influye la edad en esto?
> 
> Un saludo



La creatina carga los depósitos de fosfocreatina de los músculos, no de glucógeno.


----------



## Noyo (5 Dic 2022)

Depaso33 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta.Estoy tomando creatina como suplemento para ayudar a la carga de glucógeno¿Cuando tiempo se necesita para cargar totalmente de glucógeno los músculos e hígado estando en cetosis? ¿Cuanto influye la edad en esto?
> 
> Un saludo



20 gr./dia durante 10 dias deberia bastar para llenar los depositos de creatina y aumentar la retencion de agua y glucogeno


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Dic 2022)

yo he ido bastante más rápido que tú, curiosamente he rebajado bastante mi consumo de fruta... y todo ha ido a mejor

como dice por aquí Karlos Smith, creo que era, la fruta viene a ser verdura con azúcar... mucho azúcar en las variedades actuales seleccionadas para ser hiperagradables al paladar goloso


----------



## Noyo (5 Dic 2022)

No te engañes yo he ido al gym desde los 18 durante mas de una decada y no te petas en 3 meses, y mucho menos en hipocalorica, ni en 1 año, se necesitan varios años. Al principio todo el mundo piensa como tu.

Respecto a la dieta me parece una tonteria pero bueno, como la mayoria de cosas que se hacen por aqui.


----------



## INE (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> He empezado otro pacoexperimento nutricional que consiste en lo siguiente.
> 
> Comer fullsano entre semana, 0 azúcares, procesados de harinas y demás. Y sábado y domingo todo lo contrario, full azúcares y comida chatarra o procesada de todo tipo.



¿Y para qué? ¿Qué base tiene eso?


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Y para qué? ¿Qué base tiene eso?



Para no comer siempre lo mismo y variar.

Llevo casi dos meses así , y el peso no ha cambiado.


----------



## INE (7 Dic 2022)

Recordad que la proteína también provoca segregación de insulina.


----------



## nief (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Para no comer siempre lo mismo y variar.
> 
> Llevo casi dos meses así , y el peso no ha cambiado.



Variar es comer mierda?

Igual el problema es que lo que comes por la semana es un poco monotono. Sin comer mierdas hay muchos tipos de comidas (sanas) se que se pueden comer (sobretodo en un pais como España). 

No nos vengas con tonterias

El peso no habra variado pero por dentro si se nota.

Si al coche le echas gasolina buena y luego el fin de semana a la gasolina le echas mierdas... el motor funciona igual si pero sufre y no durara lo mismo.

Pues aqui igual


----------



## nief (7 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Recordad que la proteína también provoca segregación de insulina.



Si pero muy poco en comparacion con un pico enorme y durante horas de hidratos


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Variar es comer mierda?
> 
> Igual el problema es que lo que comes por la semana es un poco monotono. Sin comer mierdas hay muchos tipos de comidas (sanas) se que se pueden comer (sobretodo en un pais como España).
> 
> ...



Ya pero al cerebro le viene bien variar.

Y en esos dos días de comidas libres, también como sano, no son atracones para entendernos. El viernes compro caprichitos para el finde, pastelitos, pizza, bollería, chocolate etc...

La vida son dos días, tampoco hay que obsesionarse tanto con la nutrición, y vivir asustado los 7 días de la semana. Además el hecho de comer bien en la mayoría de días, hace que los productos refinados y azúcares varios te sepan mejor. Es un win-win.


----------



## nief (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya pero al cerebro le viene bien variar.
> 
> Y en esos dos días de comidas libres, también como sano, no son atracones para entendernos. El viernes compro caprichitos para el finde, pastelitos, pizza, bollería, chocolate etc...
> 
> La vida son dos días, tampoco hay que obsesionarse tanto con la nutrición, y vivir asustado los 7 días de la semana. Además el hecho de comer bien en la mayoría de días, hace que los productos refinados y azúcares varios te sepan mejor. Es un win-win.




Sin estar en desacuerdo con lo que comenta, por donde voy es por lo siguiente:

Debe no comer pizzas, bolleria, chocolate etc?

No.

Una buena pizza, restaurante o hecha por usted no una de pizzeria cutre o congelada
Un buen bollo de pasteleria no uno de mierda lleno de grasas vegetales hidrogenadas
Un buen chocolate no un 80% de azucar a 12€ el kilo

No se si me explico.


Ni estropea el paladar ni el sistema digestivo ni tira el dinero.


Yo procuro no tomar gluten casi nunca.

Ahora bien de vez en cuando si hay unas buenas croquetas, una buena empanada un buen pan o un pastel bueno pues evidentemente que me lo tomo.

Saludos.


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Sin estar en desacuerdo con lo que comenta, por donde voy es por lo siguiente:
> 
> Debe no comer pizzas, bolleria, chocolate etc?
> 
> ...



Yo es que soy muy vago para cocinar. Prefiero comprarlo.


----------



## nief (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo es que soy muy vago para cocinar. Prefiero comprarlo.



Estoy hablando de comprarlo joer. Pero entre comprar mierda a comprar algo que no es mierda hay diferencia.

Eso pasa por ir a un restaurante medio decente

Ir a una pasteleria de verdad y gastarse un pelin mas y no comer basura.

Lo digo porque la diferencia es que te puedes comer ese pastel donde lo peor sera el poco azucar de mas que te tomes mientras que el resto sera:

harina
huevos
mantequilla
cacao / chocolate
frutos secos


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Estoy hablando de comprarlo joer. Pero entre comprar mierda a comprar algo que no es mierda hay diferencia.
> 
> Eso pasa por ir a un restaurante medio decente
> 
> ...



Hombre la gracia está en comer mierda que engorde (que es lo que te da ese subidón de dopamina), y el resto de la semana no hacerlo.


----------



## derepen (7 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo he ido bastante más rápido que tú, curiosamente he rebajado bastante mi consumo de fruta... y todo ha ido a mejor
> 
> como dice por aquí Karlos Smith, creo que era, la fruta viene a ser verdura con azúcar... mucho azúcar en las variedades actuales seleccionadas para ser hiperagradables al paladar goloso



¿Y qué opinas de la calabaza o la zanahoria? También las detecto muy dulces.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2022)

No se moleste porque le critique un poco, su post ha sido interesante.

Primero un detalle:
""no pruebo el azúcar ni los refinados, hago bizcochos con harina de espelta integral, proteína y platano, ya subiré la receta porque es la polla.""

La espelta tiene mejor fama pero refinado ES y cereal ES.

En todo su tocho lo que no me queda claro es que si se queja de que no esta consiguiendo los resultados que espera o que va muy lento?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2022)

Te explicas de cine y no me parece mala eleccion adelgazar ganando masa muscular.

Veo que tiene bastante claros muchos conceptos pero para seguir este hilo conviene aclarar detalles:

- Refinado es cualquier tipo de harina o azucar, da igual que sea integral o que no. Nos quieren vender que son mejores los integrales y no...

- El tema de las dietas keto en este hilo no es lo mas habitual. La mayoria tratamos de huir de los procesados eso deja fuera todas las harinas. El resto de carbos no los descartamos.

- Dentro de la tendencia de huir de procesados algunos vamos por el camino de una dieta evolutiva. Eso deja fuera harinas, azucares, edulcorantes, lacteos y legumbres.

- En general tendemos hacia una dieta alta en grasas y con carbos mas que suficientes de tuberculos poco feculentos(boniatos, zanahorias...), fruta y verduras. Algo de arroz y patata segun actividad.

El enfoque evolutivo y alto en grasas le reportaria resultados bastante interesantes, ahi es donde queria llegar.


----------



## INE (7 Dic 2022)

Las harinas por muy integrales que sean tienen un muy alto contenido en hidratos. Incluso las integrales tienen un contenido irrisorio de fibra y de otros nutrientes apenas tienen con lo cual son completamente prescindibles.

Lo del colesterol es otra mandanga que nos han contado. Mi padre siempre ha tenido el colesterol alto, el bueno, y los médicos siempre con la matraca, no comas huevos....
Tiene 87 años y cero problemas medicos ni toma medicaciones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Dic 2022)

Contra los gustos personales no va a leer nada en este hilo pero como ha caido en este hilo le sigo describiendo como va esto:

- Entiendo lo de las harinas como algo cultural y de eso sabemos mucho en España que se come pan en desayuno comida y cena.

- Lo de la dieta mediterranea lleva a muchas confusiones. Con buenas cantidades de fruta verdura carne y pescado es tan mediterranea como la que mas.

- El tema del colesterol va asociado a niveles altos niveles de glucosa en sangre durante años. La dieta alta en grasas y bajos niveles de insulina mejoraran esos niveles de colesterol. Cientos de paginas del hilo y estudios serios avalan mi afirmacion.

El colesterol en sangre no tiene nada que ver con la ingesta de grasas. Aparece en sangre para reparar daños en el sistema circulatorio. Esos daños lo causan la alimentacion moderna que mantienen la insulina alta de forma cronica. 

Eso que la gente llama hipercolesterolemia familiar solo es una mala adaptacion genetica a dietas altas en carbohidratos y mal manejo de grandes cantidades de azucar por parte del pancreas.


----------



## qbit (7 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dudo que ninguno de ustede se comiera una lata de paté a cucharadas, o un chorizo de sarta entero a palo seco de una sentada.



He hecho ambas cosas, pero es que yo soy un poco bruto.


----------



## INE (7 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo he ido bastante más rápido que tú, curiosamente he rebajado bastante mi consumo de fruta... y todo ha ido a mejor
> 
> como dice por aquí Karlos Smith, creo que era, la fruta viene a ser verdura con azúcar... mucho azúcar en las variedades actuales seleccionadas para ser hiperagradables al paladar goloso



La fruta tiene fructosa que se va directa al higado y se transforma en trigliceridos. Ni siquiera se quema como
se puede quemar la glucosa. No la recomiendo.


----------



## derepen (7 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Las harinas por muy integrales que sean tienen un muy alto contenido en hidratos. Incluso las integrales tienen un contenido irrisorio de fibra y de otros nutrientes apenas tienen con lo cual son completamente prescindibles.
> 
> Lo del colesterol es otra mandanga que nos han contado. Mi padre siempre ha tenido el colesterol alto, el bueno, y los médicos siempre con la matraca, no comas huevos....
> Tiene 87 años y cero problemas medicos ni toma medicaciones.



Mira el primer video






Compilación de fraudes médicos


Años 50 - El timo del colesterol 1976 - Swine Flu https://odysee.com/@Qnews:4/60-minutes---1976-Swine-Flu:d https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2012/06/27/how-swine-flu-was-invented/ 1981 VIH ---> SIDA El origen, la rueda de prensa infame...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## INE (7 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Mira el primer video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El daño que ha hecho Ancel Keys es brutal.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2022)

Ya veo que le gusta dar explicaciones extensas jaja.

Solo un detalle a tener en cuenta y solo ud sabe sus habitos con detalle.

Los porcentajes de carbos NO son tan relevantes hasta cierto punto.

Lo relevante es la conjuncion de alto indice glucemico y alta carga glucemica.

Los unicos alimentos que tienen esa cualidad son las harinas.

Podria tomar calabaza, boniatos y zanahorias en desayuno, comida y cena sin problema.

Ahora, con un simple desayuno DIARIO con tortas de maiz, o tostadas de espelta y un vaso de leche, y cero carbos el resto del dia puede hacer que se le dispare el colesterol.

El problema es el pico de glucosa que hay metabolismos que no van a saber manejar y causan daños.

Para que nos entendamos, el desayuno con tortitas, seria un martillazo y todo el dia comiendo calabaza serian caricias.

Pd. No vale con bajar porcentaje de hidratos si no mejoramos la calidad de estos


----------



## INE (8 Dic 2022)

Deberíamos utilizar el índice insulínico más que el glicémico. Alguno se iba a llevar más de una sorpresa.


----------



## pocmoko (8 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El tema del colesterol va asociado a niveles altos niveles de glucosa en sangre durante años



Me gustaría tener mas referencias de esto, si alguien me pudiera indicar material en torno al tema, lo agradecería mucho. 
Tengo pendiente siempre reestudiar el hilo!


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2022)

No es un acto de fe, es la consecuencia logica, casi obligatoria despues de leerse las referencias que se han vertido aqui en las 1000 y pico paginas del hilo.

Tendrias que ir picando paginas y leyendo desde el principio.

Para abrir boca te dejo el hilo paralelo de los estudios que es mas cortito:







Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF


Abro nuevo hilo sobre el tema pero sin la pretensión de que sea un hilo de discusión sino una recopilación de estudios, análisis, estadísitcas y evidencias científicas sobre la idonediad para el ser humano de una dieta alta en grasas frenta a la actual pirámide nutricional que las desaconseja...




www.burbuja.info





En un imposible resumen te doy unas pinceladas:

- De menor a mayor, problemas de salud asociados al exceso de azucares y harinas:
Sobrepeso, obesidad, sindrome metabolico, diabetes tipo II.

- Estadisticamente la obesidad y diabetes se asocia con mucha mayor incidencia de enfermedades cardiovasculares.

- Cuando existen daños en el sistema circulatorio aparece el colesterol ya que tiene una funcion reparadora.

- Las estatinas bajan artificialmente el nivel de colesterol lo que deja tejidos dañados y sin reparacion.

- Hay estudios a 10 años que asocian las estatinas con alzheimer y otras dolencias neurologicas. Ademas de innecesario es un medicamento dañino.

- Las dietas altas en grasas bajan los niveles de azucar en sangre. No elevan el colesterol y protegen el sistema circulatorio.

- Las grasas siempre naturales y lo menos alteradas posible. Aove, aguacates, frutos secos y por supuesto grasas animales, casqueria, etc.

- Las grasas saturadas no alteran el sistema cardiovascular, es una falsedad. De hecho estan correlacionas con mejor salud cardiaca (estudio P.U.R.E.).

En el hilo de estudios quedan bastante claros varios puntos, otros se han tratado en el hilo principal.


----------



## piru (8 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es un acto de fe, es la consecuencia logica, casi obligatoria despues de leerse las referencias que se han vertido aqui en las 1000 y pico paginas del hilo.
> 
> Tendrias que ir picando paginas y leyendo desde el principio.
> 
> ...




Lo que pasa es que cuando se deja de comer hidratos y se pasa a las grasas, el colesterol va a subir porque hay daño que reparar (el producido por lo hidratos). Yo siempre he tenido el colesterol por debajo de 200 y al pasar de carbos a grasas me ha subido, he llegado a 280. El médico no entiende cómo puedo tener ese colesterol y estar delgado, IMC 23
H Glicosilada 51
Triglicéridos 49
VSG 1 (la madre del cordero)

Hay que pasar del colesterol


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2022)

Llevo mes y medio como mucho dejando de cenar (mis cenas eran fritos) y dejando las dos copas o tres semanales de ron y demás azucares, que no es que no coma nada de dulce pero mucho menos. Solo con eso he bajado unos 6 kg sin hacer ejercicio. Andar algo y subir escaleras. Así que sí. Reducir harinas y azúcares baja peso por huevos.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Llevo mes y medio como mucho dejando de cenar (mis cenas eran fritos) y dejando las dos copas o tres semanales de ron y demás azucares, que no es que no coma nada de dulce pero mucho menos. Solo con eso he bajado unos 6 kg sin hacer ejercicio. Andar algo y subir escaleras. Así que sí. Reducir harinas y azúcares baja peso por huevos.



es algo verdaderamente espectacular, sí

yo ya ando por los 85 quilos, he perdido más de 10 ya... sin hacer apenas ejercicio, todo en base a cambios alimenticios

es ahora cuando me dan ganas hasta de hacer algo de ejercicio, quizás me meta al tema pugilístico, para el que tengo un cierto talento innato


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Dic 2022)

ya comenté por ahí que tengo un buen desarrollo muscular en la parte superior del cuerpo, a poco que haga me mantengo

con el aumento de proteína y grasas estos meses más un poco de bandas que he hecho pues... estoy bravo, no es más fácil tumbarme... (más bien he tumbado yo a algún campeón de artes de esas raras, ... y entonces estaba yo más fofo que ahora) de todos modos no hablaba de ponerme a combatir ni nada, sino el estilo de entrenamiento de ellos


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Dic 2022)

bueno, reconozco que soy ignorante en esos temas, gracias por los apuntes, lo tendré en cuenta... y un saludo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que cuando se deja de comer hidratos y se pasa a las grasas, el colesterol va a subir porque hay daño que reparar (el producido por lo hidratos). Yo siempre he tenido el colesterol por debajo de 200 y al pasar de carbos a grasas me ha subido, he llegado a 280. El médico no entiende cómo puedo tener ese colesterol y estar delgado, IMC 23
> H Glicosilada 51
> Triglicéridos 49
> VSG 1 (la madre del cordero)
> ...



Es que no hay que mirar la analitica del dia despues de empezar a comer bien, para que la cosa este en su sitio dale muchos meses incluso algun año.

Yo al año me hice una analitica y todo me salio perfecto en rango. Pero no fue hasta el segundo año que mi nivel de glucosa en sangre por las mañanas bajase de 100. Que no era preocupante, pero algun dia daba 103-105.

Ahora en ayunas he llegado a ver niveles por debajo de 80, pero claro ya llevo mas de siete años y ultimamamente hago ayunos de 20 horas varios dias a la semana. Los ayunos son lo que bajan drasticamente los niveles de glucosa y ponen la via metabolica de grasas en pleno uso.

Pd. Glicosiladas solo me hice una hara un año y pico, y me dio 4,7.

Pd2. Me falto comentar sobre el colesterol que en varios estudios que estan en el link que he puesto antes, a niveles de colesterol mayores habian menos eventos cardiovasculares. El problema va a ser no tenerlo cuando se necesita.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2022)

Quiza tengo que puntualizar, cuando hablo de lesiones vasculares y aparicion de colesterol, no estamos hablando de que tenga Ud un problema inmediato que le vaya a provocar un infarto pasado mañana.

Estos niveles altos de colesterol durante años indican procesos inflamatorios, que suelen afectar a sistema circulatorio y algunos organos, provocados por la alimentacion, que si que Ud puede comer de p.m. pero hay un monton de alimentos que damos por buenos y luego no lo son tanto.

Se ha hablado largamente en este hilo sobre los estudios de Jean Seignalet que trato enfermedades comunes y no tan comunes del grupo de las autoinmunes con un enfoque evolutivo de la alimentacion.

Le voy a poner los ejemplos mas comunes:

- Leche: El porcentaje de la poblacion totalmente adaptada esta segun zonas entre un 50-70% en España. Imaginese que un minimo de un 30% sin ser totalmente intolerante le cuesta digerir la lactosa. Eso se traduce en daños en el intestino, asi de sencillo y asi de facil, y el colesterol ahi tendria un monton de trabajo. Tambien hay un gran numero de alergicos a la proteina de la leche. Alergias son tambien inflamacion y daños a mucosas. Por descontado que estando totalmente adaptado la leche a todo el mundo le pone la insulina por las nubes.

- Pan blanco: Sin entrar en el pico de glucosa que provoca (brutal), tenemos un pan de trigo moderno con tres o cuatro veces mas gluten que el tradicional. Hay mil estudios sobre personas que sin ser celiacos tienen una reaccion inflamatoria al gluten que hoy en dia nos lo meten hasta en las sopas de sobre.

- Legumbres: Estas bien cocinadas y bien remojadas se puede atenuar mucho su efecto inflamatorio, pero ahi esta. Las legumbres contienen todas algunas sustancias irritantes que se llaman antinutrientes. No es nada nuevo los gases que dan un plato de fabada. Ojo que yo como legumbres pero ni de lejos es la base de mi dieta.

El tema del colesterol es mas complejo de lo que nos quieren vender los medicos y esta muy relacionado con el alto consumo de procesados y harinas de pesima calidad. Lo mas proinflamatorio son los farinaceos pero hay otros alimentos que habria que ver si estan detras de la inflamacion, como pueden ser los de mis ejemplos.


Pd. Me faltaba comentar algunos sintomas de que si que hay lesiones vasculares o las puede haber en un futuro:
- Cualquier problema circulatorio, pero en hombres la calvicie es un indicador. La mala circulacion primero afecta a vasos pequeños y capilares, el pelo es lo primero que se va de viaje.

- Historial familiar de diabetes tipo II. Lo del colesterol familiar como ya le he comentado es sintoma de mal manejo de los azucares y tiene relacion directa con cualquier problema en ese sentido.


----------



## Karlos Smith (8 Dic 2022)

Hay uno brutal que ya ha salido muchas veces en este hilo, y es relativamente reciente, es el estudio P.U.R.E. con una muestra extensisima y en 18 paises.


*Associations of fats and carbohydrate intake with cardiovascular disease and mortality in 18 countries from five continents (PURE): a prospective cohort study









Associations of fats and carbohydrate intake with cardiovascular disease and mortality in 18 countries from five continents (PURE): a prospective cohort study


High carbohydrate intake was associated with higher risk of total mortality, whereas total fat and individual types of fat were related to lower total mortality. Total fat and types of fat were not associated with cardiovascular disease, myocardial infarction, or cardiovascular disease...



www.thelancet.com




*

El unico problema es que estos señores del Lancet lo han hecho de pago para leerlo completo. Supongo que se podra localizar en algun otro contenedor.

Las conclusiones son tan claras que cuando salio, hubo una campaña de desinformacion contra el estudio, medios de comunicacion, nutricionistas del regimen, etc.

La grafica del estudio si se localiza es una hostia en la cara de los consejos oficiales de nutricion, pero si lees el abstract ya deja bastante claro como va la cosa.


----------



## nief (8 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es algo verdaderamente espectacular, sí
> 
> yo ya ando por los 85 quilos, he perdido más de 10 ya... sin hacer apenas ejercicio, todo en base a cambios alimenticios
> 
> es ahora cuando me dan ganas hasta de hacer algo de ejercicio, quizás me meta al tema pugilístico, para el que tengo un cierto talento innato




Exacto, una vez te pones mas sano es increible porque te entra ganas de hacer ejercicio. Notras que te pones mas y mas fibrado.


----------



## nief (8 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Hay uno brutal que ya ha salido muchas veces en este hilo, y es relativamente reciente, es el estudio P.U.R.E. con una muestra extensisima y en 18 paises.
> 
> 
> *Associations of fats and carbohydrate intake with cardiovascular disease and mortality in 18 countries from five continents (PURE): a prospective cohort study
> ...









Datos encontrados

Viene a decir que a mayor consumo de hidratos mayor riesgo de muerto por cualquier causa

A mas consumo de grasa menor riesgo de muerte total.

Mayor consumo de grasa saturada se asocio a menor riesgo de muerte por ataque al corazon



Interpretacion

Alto consumo de hidratos se ha asociado con mayor riesgo total de muerte (muy fuerte esto) mientras que la grasa total o los tipos individuales de grasas se relacionaron con menor mortalidad total

Grasas/tipos de grasas no se asocian con casoss de ataque al corazon, infarto de miocardio o muerte por enfermedad cardiaca es mas las grasas tienen una relacion inversa. A mas grasas menos infartos

Se estima que las lineas generales en las que se basan la dieta global deben ser revisadas


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ya comenté por ahí que tengo un buen desarrollo muscular en la parte superior del cuerpo, a poco que haga me mantengo
> 
> con el aumento de proteína y grasas estos meses más un poco de bandas que he hecho pues... estoy bravo, no es más fácil tumbarme... (más bien he tumbado yo a algún campeón de artes de esas raras, ... y entonces estaba yo más fofo que ahora) de todos modos no hablaba de ponerme a combatir ni nada, sino el estilo de entrenamiento de ellos



Las gilipolleces que hay que leer madre del amor hermoso


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

Menudo monton de mierda broscience. Para llevar 30 años entrenando no tienes ni puta idea de entrenamiento.

Pero bueno tu ignorancia ya quedo patente al decir:

_"El camino de adelgazar a base de reventarse en el gimnasio y ganando masa muscular al tiempo, digamos que no es fácil, pero es el que he escogido."_

No es facil no, es imposible.

30 años entrenando y no te has dado cuenta que no se puede adelgazar y ganar musculo al mismo tiempo. Para ganar musculo necesitas un superavit calorico y ganar grasa. Para adelgazar necesitas lo contrario. Y ahora que venga la tropa de la insulina a comerme los cojones.

En 30 años no has dejado de ser un cuerpoescombro de 75kg


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

Curioso como todo el mundo que escribe aqui quiere bajar kgs.

Pero no os habeis preguntado que pasara una vez elimineis esos kg que os sobran?

Si solo haceis eso os quedareis con menos corpulencia que un adolescente de 15 años. Delgados y con brazos de 25cm. 

Vuestros problemas de salud y esteticos se arreglarian con 10kg mas de musculo en el cuerpo.

Definiendo ya habeis conseguido el primer objetivo: adelgazar/quitar grasa.

Lo siguiente que teneis que hacer es un volumen limpio y controlado: ganar kg/musculo


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

La falta de educacion lo acepto, porque es dificil resistirse a llamaros gilipollas. 

Pero el retraso mental lo tienes tu, hablando a estas alturas, y habiendo entrenado supuestamente durante 30 años, de _"fibras lentas que solo sirven para hincharse". _

Esto lo que da a entender es que nunca has pasado de 75kg y sigues con la cantinela de la "musculatura funcional" y la "musculatura culturista" no funcional.

Pues debes saber que no existe tal cosa como musculatura funcional y no funcional, el musculo es musculo. Y tampoco existe tal cosa como entrenamiento de fuerza y entrenamiento de hipertrofia. Ambos tipos de entrenamiento esta comprobado que aumentan la fuerza y la hipertrofia en mayor o menor grado.

Y como ejemplo de lo que digo tienes a Mike Tyson en su epoca dorada con un fisico de culturista, midiendo 1.78 y pesando 100kg en competicion.


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

Ya he leido a Badillo hace muchos años.

Y que?


----------



## Noyo (8 Dic 2022)

_"la fuerza conlleva hipertrofia, la máxima hipertrofia no tiene porque ir de la mano de la máxima fuerza"_

Efectivamente, pero un entrenamiento de hipertrofia no deja de ser un entrenamiento de fuerza, y un entrenamiento de fuerza va a generar hipertrofia a poco volumen de ejercicios que metas. Te puedes enfocar mas en una cosa u otra, pero no existe tal cosa como entrenamiento de fuerza o entrenamiento de hipertrofia.

Si entrenas solo y exclusivamente fuerza, puede que te venga bien variar de vez en cuando, bajar la intensidad y aumentar el volumen con series de "hipertrofia" para acumular trabajo y mas adelante volver a aumentar la intensidad para sacar un 1RM mas alto.

Mucha gente es como entrena fuerza, variando, no entrenando siempre cerca del 1RM-5RM porque te quemas.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Con tu edad y una clavicula rota yo no me arriesgaria a entrenar cerca del 1RM, por lo menos en press banca. Se puede entrenar para aumentar el 8-10-15RM que a efectos practicos significa un 1RM mas alto, sin necesidad de ponerse en riesgo.



La recomposicion corporal solo funciona cuando empiezas de cero o tras una lesion, no es un metodo factible a largo plazo. En esos casos si es posible perder grasa y ganar musculo durante los primeros meses.

Despues de la adaptacion inicial hay que enfocarse en ganar musculo o perder grasa, lo demas es perder el tiempo en cosas que no llevan a nada.

A largo plazo vas a conseguir mas musculo y menos grasa? Si, pero no es eficiente. Lo que se consigue en 10 años se puede conseguir en 1.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Es que lo dificil no es adelgazar, eso es lo facil  

Y si eres alguien que no hace ejercicio ni le importa la estetica/rendimiento mas facil aun. Quieres adelgazar? Deja de comer. Fin.

Lo realmente dificil es subir musculo comiendo bien y ganar kgs.

Otra cosa distinta son las etapas de definicion de culturistas, atletas, etc. Eso si es mas jodido y hay que hilar mas fino. Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la persona promedio que quiere perder peso.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (9 Dic 2022)

Qué cara de onto-mono, ¿no?


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Qué cara de onto-mono, ¿no?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285893



Me lo dices o me lo cuentas?


----------



## Covidian (9 Dic 2022)

Un saludo de Alistair Overeem, el unico campeon del mundo de MMA y de K1 Kickboxing al mismo tiempo


----------



## Covidian (9 Dic 2022)

No sabia de la existencia de este post.

En mi dieta incluyo diariamente arroz, patata, leche, avena, lentejas, garbanzos, alubias, frutas y otros hidratos.

Lo que tengo eliminado son los alimentos procesados de cualquier tipo.

Aqui teneis una foto de mi estado actual:







Al que le interese mi cambio fisico hice un post al respecto:






Me he puesto en forma en 4 meses sin salir de casa


Pues eso, llevaba casi 3 años sin hacer nada de ejercicio, basicamente estaba todo el dia sentado en el PC. A finales de mayo tome una decision y empece a hacer ejercicio en casa por las mañanas, me levanto 1 hora antes y nada mas levantarme hago ejercicios, sin pesas, solo con el peso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

A mi me da igual lo que hagas, como si te dedicas a jugar al parchis.

Mi objetivo tambien es la fuerza. No entrenar 1RM no quiere decir que no se tenga fuerza.

Entrenar con altas cargas no es la unica manera de ganar fuerza. Se puede ganar fuerza de muchas maneras: aumentando el tiempo bajo tension, el numero de repeticiones, el numero de ejercicios, el volumen total de entreno, etc...

El dia que se quiera saber el 1RM se hace un periodo de adaptacion y listo.

No se si conoces a Robert Forstemann, un deportista olimpico de ciclismo en pista/velocidad.

Tiene una fuerza descomunal en piernas y la base de su entrenamiento son series de bicicleta. Muchisimo volumen de trabajo. Sentadilla y prensa tambien, a muchas repeticiones, incrementando la intensidad a medida que se acerca la competicion:




Personalmente entrenar haciendo una repeticion y descansando 5 minutos no es lo mio. Esta bien saberlo, pero sin mas.

Para medirte la polla con los pesos te apuntas a halterofilia o powerlifting, que supongo es mas parecido a lo que tu haces


----------



## Charles B. (9 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> No sabia de la existencia de este post.
> 
> En mi dieta incluyo diariamente arroz, patata, leche, avena, lentejas, garbanzos, alubias, frutas y otros hidratos.
> 
> ...



Tu infarto está próximo. Nadie lo lamentará.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Menudo monton de mierda broscience. Para llevar 30 años entrenando no tienes ni puta idea de entrenamiento.
> 
> Pero bueno tu ignorancia ya quedo patente al decir:
> 
> ...



Sé que le importa un huevo lo que le diga porque está convencido de que no tengo ni puta idea, y de que está usted en posesión de la verdad, pero en fin.

Considere esto: hay un punto de equilibrio al que tiende la composición corporal de una persona sana.
Cuanto más nos alejamos de ese punto de equilibrio, más difícil es seguirse alejando y más fácil volver a él.

Por eso, cuando una persona obesa (muy lejos de su equilibrio) repara su sistema endocrino y recupera la salud hormonal se le caen los kilos sí o sí, haga dieta hipocalórica o no, haga ejercicio o no.

Y en el otro sentido, por eso una persona con una musculación muy por encima de su nivel de equilibrio tiene que trabajar muy duramente y afinar todos los aspectos que impactan sobre la formación de músculo si quiere seguir ganando, o al menos no perder.

Una persona que esté SIMULTÁNEAMENTE por encima de su % de grasa de equilibrio y por debajo de su % de músculo de equilibrio puede (¡VAYA SI PUEDE!) perder peso ganando músculo. Me consta personalmente.

Usted está extrapolando su situación personal (y la de los que le rodean en su burbuja de gimnasio) al conjunto. Y no dudo que para ustedes sea cierto, ojo, seguro que saben y mucho de lo que LES FUNCIONA PARA LO QUE QUIEREN.

Pero ni todo el mundo quiere lo mismo que usted, ni a todo el mundo le va a funcionar (o a no funcionar) lo mismo, porque no todo el mundo es una persona con alto porcentaje de músculo y bajo o muy bajo porcentaje de grasa (= el cuerpo va a querer tender a quemar músculo que le sobra y/o acumular grasa que le falta) que quiere todavía más músculo y todavía menos grasa.

Como ya hablamos una vez, su caso y EL DE TODO SU COLECTIVO es minoritario. Nunca conseguí ni que estimara qué porcentaje de la población está sobremusculado y tiene un bajo porcentaje de grasa corporal, pero ¿cuántos puede haber en España?

¿10.000?
¿100.000?
¿1 millón?

Incluso si fueran un millón (y mire que lo dudo), seguirían siendo menos del 2.5% de la población. Para ese (digamos) millón de personas, lo que usted dice será rigurosamente cierto, comprobado e inescapable. Para todos los demás... 

...pues en unos casos será una buena aproximación, y en otros no valdrá para nada.

Y NO PASA NÁ.

A usted le funciona, QUE ES LO QUE IMPORTA.

A otros no les funcionará, o les funcionarán cosas que a usted no.

Sólo considere que el que proponga otra cosa NO ES NECESARIAMENTE GILIPOLLAS, simplemente tiene otra situación y otros objetivos para los cuales su planteamiento no sirve.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> No sabia de la existencia de este post.
> 
> En mi dieta incluyo diariamente arroz, patata, leche, avena, lentejas, garbanzos, alubias, frutas y otros hidratos.
> 
> Lo que tengo eliminado son los alimentos procesados de cualquier tipo.



Por curiosidad ¿De dónde partía?

% de grasa y de músculo, o en su defecto, % de grasa, peso y altura.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (9 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No es un acto de fe, es la consecuencia logica, casi obligatoria despues de leerse las referencias que se han vertido aqui en las 1000 y pico paginas del hilo.
> 
> Tendrias que ir picando paginas y leyendo desde el principio.
> 
> ...



Los aceites vegetales son auténtico veneno para el cuerpo. Se comportan como plástico en nuestro sistema cardiovascular. El famoso AOVE es otro aceite vegetal más, menos malo que el girasol o la colza, pero vegetal , al fin y al cabo. Para cocinar habría que desterrar todo lo que no sea manteca, mantequilla o sebo de vaca, es decir, grasas animales en general.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Que me la suda lo que hagas, como si te dedicas a jugar al tres en raya el resto de tu vida.

El ejemplo que has puesto es una piramide descendente que puede encajar perfectamente dentro de una rutina de hipertrofia.

Tanto hablar de fuerza, pensaba que eras el tipico que solo entrena por debajo de 5 repeticiones y resulta que haces un entrenamiento normal. No se si me estas tomando el pelo o que.

Yo no critico tu entrenamiento, eres tu el que defiende que la unica manera de aumentar fuerza es hacer lo que tu haces.

Si tan friki de la fuerza eres, sabras que la fuerza es masa x aceleracion, y que aumentando tu masa aumentas la fuerza, es decir que subiendo de 68 a 78 kg vas a aumentar la fuerza por cojones.

Por eso los hombres mas fuertes del mundo (strongmans) tienen pesos estratosfericos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Que me la suda lo que hagas, como si te dedicas a jugar al tres en raya el resto de tu vida.
> 
> *Si tan friki de la fuerza eres, sabras que la fuerza es masa x aceleracion, y que aumentando tu masa aumentas la fuerza, es decir que subiendo de 68 a 78 kg vas a aumentar la fuerza por cojones.*



*DA FUQ???*

No tengo palabras. Es que quiero decir algo, pero no sé ni por dónde empezar...

Vale, esto es lo único que me viene: NO, PARA NADA.
Esas dos cosas no tienen NADA QUE VER, y la "prueba" que usted presenta es lo que se llama una CORRELACIÓN ESPURIA.


----------



## Karlos Smith (9 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Los aceites vegetales son auténtico veneno para el cuerpo. Se comportan como plástico en nuestro sistema cardiovascular. El famoso AOVE es otro aceite vegetal más, menos malo que el girasol o la colza, pero vegetal , al fin y al cabo. Para cocinar habría que desterrar todo lo que no sea manteca, mantequilla o sebo de vaca, es decir, grasas animales en general.



Omvre omvre de Dios el Aove como su nombre indica es "aceite de oliva virgen extra". Se obtiene de prensar en frio la oliva.

Me esta ud comparando oro puro con aceite de semillas que se extraen con quimicos.

Pd. Ojo que cocinar con manteca me parece estupendo y si es manteca iberica estupendo plus.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Sé que le importa un huevo lo que le diga porque está convencido de que no tengo ni puta idea, y de que está usted en posesión de la verdad, pero en fin.
> 
> Considere esto: hay un punto de equilibrio al que tiende la composición corporal de una persona sana.
> Cuanto más nos alejamos de ese punto de equilibrio, más difícil es seguirse alejando y más fácil volver a él.
> ...



Tu eres imbecil, hablando sin tener ni puta idea como siempre.

NADIE tiene un alto porcentaje de musculo ni un bajo porcentaje graso sin hacer nada.

Todos los que estamos en esto empezamos siendos gordos o cuerpoescombros, como todo el mundo.

Ganar musculo y perder grasa es un proceso que lleva AÑOS. El "set point" lo adquieres cuando llevas en esto mas años que matusalen, normalmente cuando te has pasado mas de un 50% de tu vida ejercitandote.

En ese momento si, aunque dejes de entrenar el cuerpo tiende a un bajo % graso y alto % muscular, pero como te descuides eso tiende a bajar, como le sucede a TODO EL MUNDO.

No tenemos una genetica especial, no tenemos una situacion especial, no somos un 1% de la poblacion, lo que tenemos son cojones.

La recomposicion corporal como ya comente solo existe en la gente que empieza de cero o tras una lesion, ese periodo de adaptacion es el unico momento en el que se pierde grasa y gana musculo a la vez.

Una vez pasado ese periodo la composicion corporal no existe, no es posible ganar musculo y perder grasa a la vez, se necesita un superavit o un deficit calorico.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> *DA FUQ???*
> 
> No tengo palabras. Es que quiero decir algo, pero no sé ni por dónde empezar...
> 
> ...



No sabes que decir porque no hay nada que decir. 

Es una regla basica de la fisica.


----------



## Covidian (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Por curiosidad ¿De dónde partía?
> 
> % de grasa y de músculo, o en su defecto, % de grasa, peso y altura.



Obesidad morbida

1.78 cm y 147 kg.

En ese cambio en concreto de 4 meses del que hablo en el hilo partia de unos 8 kg menos que ahora, es decir unos 67 kg.

Pero el cambio principal fue en 2011, cuando empece. En 7 meses pase de 147 kg a 85 kg. Y a principios de 2012 llegue a pesar 65 kg.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Tu eres imbecil, hablando sin tener ni puta idea como siempre.
> 
> NADIE tiene un alto porcentaje de musculo ni un bajo porcentaje graso sin hacer nada.



¿Yo he dicho eso? Creo que no.



> Todos los que estamos en esto empezamos siendos gordos o cuerpoescombros, como todo el mundo.



Lo segundo, probablemente. Lo primero... yo que sé, para un valor dado de "gordo", a lo mejor.



> Ganar musculo y perder grasa es un proceso que lleva AÑOS. El "set point" lo adquieres cuando llevas en esto mas años que matusalen, normalmente cuando te has pasado mas de un 50% de tu vida ejercitandote.



Eso depende de a dónde quieras llegar.
Si tu objetivo es un % de grasa de un dígito y un IMC de 28, por decir, pues claro que lleva años.
Si tu objetivo es un % de grasa del 15% y una musculatura como la del hombre de Vitrubio, pues igual un poquito menos.



> En ese momento si, aunque dejes de entrenar el cuerpo tiende a un bajo % graso y alto % muscular, pero como te descuides eso tiende a bajar, como le sucede a TODO EL MUNDO.



Creo que me ha entendido exactamente AL REVÉS, oye campanas y no sabe dónde.
Yo hablaba del set point NATURAL de una persona sana, es decir, aquello a lo que el cuerpo tiende de forma ESPONTÁNEA sin una dieta o un programa de ejercicio específicos.

Algo así como un 15-20% de grasa corporal y un IMC de 23-25.

Por supuesto que ese set point (que depende del equilibrio hormonal) se puede modificar (con mucha dificultad y trabajo) de forma que tu cuerpo tienda naturalmente a otros valores. Y por supuesto que puede empeorar (Y MUCHÍSIMO) si tu sistema endocrino está degradado, de hecho ESE ES EL MOTIVO DE QUE TANTAS DIETAS FALLEN, que no atacan el set point.

Lo que yo intentaba decir es que cuanto más te alejas del set point natural, más fácil es ir hacia atrás y más difícil alejarse.
Por eso es relativamente fácil reducir el % de grasa corporal ´de 30% a 15%, pero muy difícil reducirlo de 15% a 10%.
Por eso es relativamente fácil pasar de la sarcopenia a una musculatura medio normal, pero lleva años de trabajo llegar de una musculatura normal a 10 kilos extra de músculo.



> No tenemos una genetica especial, no tenemos una situacion especial, no somos un 1% de la poblacion, lo que tenemos son cojones.



No tienen una genética especial (algunos sí, pero vamos), lo que tienen es un interés, un punto de partida y una meta concretos.
Y sí, disciplina para alcanzar sus metas (pero no solo). Y tiempo que no dedican a otros menesteres (que ahí ya, cada uno).
En lo que yerra es en creer que quien no comparte sus metas y sus intereses es que no tiene cojones.

Por cierto, me encantaría saber, si no son el 1%, ¿CUÁNTOS CREE USTED QUE SON? No se moja nunca con esto.



> La recomposicion corporal como ya comente solo existe en la gente que empieza de cero o tras una lesion, ese periodo de adaptacion es el unico momento en el que se pierde grasa y gana musculo a la vez.
> 
> Una vez pasado ese periodo la composicion corporal no existe, no es posible ganar musculo y perder grasa a la vez, se necesita un superavit o un deficit calorico.



Si estamos diciendo lo mismo...

Yo digo que la recomposición corporal es LO QUE SUCEDE cuando el sujeto está por debajo de lo normal en músculo y por encima de lo normal en grasa. 
Porque está empezando, o porque viene de una lesión, dice usted. 
Por el motivo que sea, digo yo, lo importante es que está ACERCÁNDOSE al equilibrio, y por eso es fácil.

Una vez en el rango de equilibrio, en efecto, lograr perder grasa y ganar músculo se vuelve MUCHO MÁS COMPLICADO, y cuando se ha alejado uno bastante del equilibrio, SE VUELVE DIRECTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE.

¿Sabe por qué? Pues porque el cuerpo no es idiota, COGE DE LO QUE SOBRA. 
Así que si usted come de menos y ejercita de más, su cuerpo saca el déficit:

A) Si le sobra grasa, de la grasa (y el músculo crece lo que le toque por nivel de actividad física, hormonas anabólicas y disponibilidad de proteína)

b) Si le falta grasa pero le sobra músculo, del músculo (y el músculo crece o mengua en función del equilibrio entre lo que iba a crecer sin déficit y lo que tiene que menguar por el déficit)

Para usted y otras personas con un alto % de músculo, perder grasa y ganar músculo es imposible. Pero el suyo NO ES NI MUCHO MENOS EL CASO GENERAL.
Y tampoco es el más frecuente.


Noyo dijo:


> No sabes que decir porque no hay nada que decir.
> 
> Es una regla basica de la fisica.



Una regla básica de la física que no significa lo que usted cree. Una regla básica de la física que habla de LOS EFECTOS de la fuerza sobre el cuerpo sobre el cual se aplica, NO (de hecho, PARA NADA) sobre el origen de esa fuerza.

Es decir, la fuerza APLICADA causa sobre un objeto una ACELERACIÓN que es proporcional A SU MASA.

Esa regla NO HABLA PARA NADA DEL ORIGEN DE LA FUERZA.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Pues me lo había tragado, para que vea.

Mi problema, que siempre supongo la buena fe de los demás.

Claro que, ahora que lo pienso, con las fotos que ha puesto (que podrían ser falsas, pero lo que sea), no sé dónde están las alas de ardilla voladora y/o las cicatrices de habérselas amputado.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Lo segundo, probablemente. Lo primero... yo que sé, para un valor dado de "gordo", a lo mejor.



TODO el mundo empieza siendo gordo o cuerpoescombro. Los gimnasios estan llenos de exgordos. GORDOS de cualquier categoria, incluida la obesidad morbida.

Los gordos tienen mas facilidad para muscular, la gente fuerte es en su mayoria ex-gorda

No somos especiales, no tenemos una genetica especial, no somos ningun % de la sociedad porque no tenemos nada que nos distinga, somos gente normal y corriente.




Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo digo que la recomposición corporal es LO QUE SUCEDE cuando el sujeto está por debajo de lo normal en músculo y por encima de lo normal en grasa.



Eso de lo normal no existe, lo normal no viene dado magicamente, es una consecuencia de tus habitos, como tampoco existe eso del "equilibrio", eso es un producto de tus habitos.

Lo que sucede es que una vez cambias tus habitos y empiezas a hacer ejercicio se acelera el metabolismo y se activan los musculos. Eso provoca que se quemen calorias y se pierda grasa a la vez que los musculos se activan y se hipertrofian. Este periodo dura unos meses. Eso es la recomposicion corporal. Mas alla de eso, la perdida de grasa y la ganancia de musculo son procesos excluyentes, uno requiere un superavit energetico y el otro un deficit.


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> TODO el mundo empieza siendo gordo o cuerpoescombro. Los gimnasios estan llenos de exgordos. GORDOS de cualquier categoria, incluida la obesidad morbida.
> 
> No somos especiales, no tenemos una genetica especial, no somos ningun % de la sociedad porque no tenemos nada que nos distinga, somos gente normal y corriente.



Fale, no son especiales.
¿CUÁNTOS SON?
Esto es en realidad la sencillez misma: si quiere saber si una categoría es o no es especial, cuantifique qué proporción de la población general entra en esa categoría.



> Eso de lo normal no existe, lo normal no viene dado magicamente, es una consecuencia de tus habitos, como tampoco existe eso del "equilibrio", eso es una vez mas un producto de tus habitos.



Sí, pero no.

En función de una serie de parámetros genéticos, hay un punto de partida para cada uno.
En función de los hábitos, ese punto de equilibrio se mueve MIENTRAS SE MANTENGAN ESOS HÁBITOS.
Pero por debajo hay un punto de equilibrio que se puede modificar, pero mucho más lentamente.

Por lo demás, estamos diciendo lo mismo.



> Lo que sucede es que una vez cambias tus habitos y empiezas a hacer ejercicio se acelera el metabolismo y se activan los musculos. Eso provoca que se quemen calorias y se pierda grasa a la vez que los musculos se activan y se hipertrofian. Este periodo dura unos meses. Eso es la recomposicion corporal. Mas alla de eso, la perdida de grasa y la ganancia de musculo son procesos excluyentes, uno requiere un superavit energetico y el otro un deficit.



No.

Lo que sucede es que, como te sobra grasa y te falta músculo, cuando no comes bastante el cuerpo quema grasa y preserva el músculo. Si a eso le añades hábitos de entrenamiento que favorezcan la creación de músculo, la musculatura crece A PESAR del déficit.

Pero si lo que pasa es que te sobra músculo y te falta grasa, cuando no comes bastante el cuerpo quema músculo y preserva la grasa. Si a eso le añades hábitos de entrenamiento que favorezcan la creación de músculo, podrás ralentizar o incluso detener el proceso, pero va a ser complicado que consigas revertirlo (mientras sigas pidiéndole al cuerpo que tire de reservas).

Ahora bien, lo que usted comenta de que la pérdida de grasa requiere déficit y la ganancia de músculo superávit... aunque se cumple en una serie de casos, no es cierto como tal (olvidemos que el concepto déficit/superávit es erróneo en sí mismo tal y como usted lo entiende).

La pérdida de grasa sólo requiere una cosa: que la cantidad de grasa acumulada esté por encima del nivel de equilibrio (transitorio).

La ganancia de músculo sólo requiere una cosa: que el componente anabólico del equilibrio hormonal sea mayor que el catabólico.


----------



## piru (9 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> No sabia de la existencia de este post.
> 
> En mi dieta incluyo diariamente arroz, patata, leche, avena, lentejas, garbanzos, alubias, frutas y otros hidratos.
> 
> ...




Esto sí que no, por aquí no paso. Hasta los cojones de aguantar musculocas en el gimnasio haciéndose selfies en los espejos, ocupando máquinas mientras miran al puto móvil y bebiendo de sus putas botellas de agua sucia.

A ver cuando sacan una franquicia de gimnasios sin espejos y con prohibición de móviles.


----------



## Noyo (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Fale, no son especiales.
> ¿CUÁNTOS SON?
> Esto es en realidad la sencillez misma: si quiere saber si una categoría es o no es especial, cuantifique qué proporción de la población general entra en esa categoría.
> 
> ...



Todo el que se lo proponga entra en esa categoria, no es una categoria especial, tu pregunta no tiene sentido, da igual que sean muchos o pocos.

No hay ningun punto de partida. Si a ti de pequeño te dan el biberon y te alimentan bien engordas y ganas peso. Si no te alimentas te mueres. Puedes tener mas predisposicion a una cosa u otra pero la magia no existe.

Te sobra grasa y te falta musculo respecto a que?

No, no te sobra ni te falta. Si tienes poco musculo es porque no lo necesitas y si tienes mucha grasa es porque comes por encima de tus necesidades.

_"Lo que sucede es que, como te sobra grasa y te falta músculo, cuando no comes bastante el cuerpo quema grasa y preserva el músculo"_

Y una polla como una olla, cuando no comes bastante el cuerpo no mantiene musculo. El musculo es costoso de mantener, requiere calorias. El cuerpo tiende a la vagancia, mantener musculatura exige kcal, si estas en un deficit de kcal lo primero que se va a deshacer es el musculo si no hay una razon para mantenerlo (actividad fisica).


----------



## Covidian (9 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Pues me lo había tragado, para que vea.
> 
> Mi problema, que siempre supongo la buena fe de los demás.
> 
> Claro que, ahora que lo pienso, con las fotos que ha puesto (que podrían ser falsas, pero lo que sea), no sé dónde están las alas de ardilla voladora y/o las cicatrices de habérselas amputado.



Las estrias del estomago se van con el tiempo. Han pasado 10 años de aquello, ya no tengo ninguna marca.

Marzo 2011, 147 kg:







Marzo 2012, 68 kg:







Septiembre 2022, 75 kg:


----------



## Smiling Jack (9 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Las estrias del estomago se van con el tiempo. Han pasado 10 años de aquello, ya no tengo ninguna marca.
> 
> Marzo 2011, 147 kg:
> 
> ...



¿Y el lunar también ha desaparecido?

Raro, raro...


----------



## Covidian (10 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Y el lunar también ha desaparecido?
> 
> Raro, raro...



Tampoco se ven los granos que tengo en el pecho y otros detalles. Cosas del contraste, la iluminacion y el desenfoque.


----------



## nief (10 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No sabes que decir porque no hay nada que decir.
> 
> Es una regla basica de la fisica.



Lo voy a comentar yo.

En la formula F = masa x aceleracion lo que viene a decir es que a mayor masa (bajo la accion de una aceleracion, que puede ser tranquilamente la gravedad) se experimenta mayor fuerza

Si tiene usted 100 kg de masa (muscular o grasa o lo que sea) y lo deja caer de un edificio la fuerza con la que impacta en el suelo sera mayor que si son 50kg

Y punto.

No quiero especular con lo que usted intenta hacer entender con su explicacion de a mayor masa mayor fuerza porque .... porque no.

Y fin del argumento.


----------



## Noyo (10 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Lo voy a comentar yo.
> 
> En la formula F = masa x aceleracion lo que viene a decir es que a mayor masa (bajo la accion de una aceleracion, que puede ser tranquilamente la gravedad) se experimenta mayor fuerza
> 
> ...



Porque... porque.... porque negais la realidad

Y punto

Que te de una ostia un morlaco de 100 kg y otro de 50 kg y me cuentas


----------



## Noyo (10 Dic 2022)

Por eso los hombres mas fuertes del mundo tienen pesos descomunales. 

El campeon actual de Strongman es Tom Stoltman, un vikingo de 2 metros y 175 kg.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> A mi me da igual lo que hagas, como si te dedicas a jugar al parchis.
> 
> Mi objetivo tambien es la fuerza. No entrenar 1RM no quiere decir que no se tenga fuerza.
> 
> ...



Los nuevos paradigmas sobre el entrenamiento de la fuerza es la aplicación de altas velocidades, si puedo aplicar la misma velocidad a cargas cada vez más altas, mi RM sube sola. El ejemplo es el del método Bilbo que hace RMs por encima de 200 kgs pero no suele manejar esos pesos, si no que hace altas repeticiones a altas velocidades (aunque este tío lo desarrollo por subcuenta)


----------



## Noyo (11 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Los nuevos paradigmas sobre el entrenamiento de la fuerza es la aplicación de altas velocidades, si puedo aplicar la misma velocidad a cargas cada vez más altas, mi RM sube sola. El ejemplo es el del método Bilbo que hace RMs por encima de 200 kgs pero no suele manejar esos pesos, si no que hace altas repeticiones a altas velocidades (aunque este tío lo desarrollo por subcuenta)



Bilbo es un crack.

No sigo su metodo pero lo conozco porque es de aqui de Bilbao. Un gran tipo.


----------



## Gainer (11 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Las estrias del estomago se van con el tiempo. Han pasado 10 años de aquello, ya no tengo ninguna marca.
> 
> Marzo 2011, 147 kg:
> 
> ...



Y antes eras moreno y ahora castaño-pelirrojo. Y una cosa son las estrías y otra los los pellejos colgantes


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Recordad que la proteína también provoca segregación de insulina.



Jajaja

Qué c


Covidian dijo:


> Un saludo de Alistair Overeem, el unico campeon del mundo de MMA y de K1 Kickboxing al mismo tiempo



dio positivo por uso de anabolizantes ese cuerpo lleva mucho trabajo físico es cierto pero mucha chasca también


----------



## Direct (12 Dic 2022)

Enero 2022 - 111 kg

Mayo 2022 - 101 kg

Agosto 2022 - 93 kg

Diciembre 2022 - 95 kg

Comer Todo tipo de :

Carne
Pescado
Huevos
Quesos
Frutas
Verduras

Sólo agua.

2 comidas diarias.

13:30 la comida.
18:30 la cena.

1h de andar todos los días.
45 min de gym todos los días.

El gym ya lo practicaba desde hace años pero de forma bastante intermitente y creo que poco intenso. 

Llevo años leyendo este hilo y lo aplique con buenos resultados. 

Fue empezar con el pan los dulces etc... Volver a engordar. 

En enero me canse de parecer un bollo de chocolate y me puse enserio con los consejos de este largo hilo. 

Volví a ser el que era hace años. 

A mis 37 años estoy mejor que nunca. 

Me despierto a las 5:30 prácticamente todos los días y me voy andar aunque esté medio lloviendo con un café. 

Luego el gym. Ducha. Al curro. 

A las 13:30 a comer. 

Huevos con algo de carne y verduras. 

Tambien suelo incorporar algo de arroz o quinoa ya que hay días que hasta entreno 2 veces en el gym. 

La cena suele ser más suave. 

Pescado.

Queso fresco con frutos rojos o alguna pieza de fruta y añado proteína en polvo y me hago una especie de batido. 

Tengo una actividad física alta y estoy ganando masa muscular.

Cierto es que desde que he perdido esos 20kg de grasa he dejado de comer tanta grasa pero cuando estaba con 110kg comí mucha grasa y baje de peso... 

Ahora que estoy buscando un equilibrio entre la pérdida de peso y la ganancia muscular las consumo pero de forma más moderada. 

Una comida por ejemplo puede ser. 

Brocoli con huevo cebolla y bacon en taquitos al horno con mantequilla. 

Una cena puede ser 2 huevos con 4 claras. Bonito. 

Mi peso ideal esta entorno a los 90kg pero soy una persona bastante musculada de siempre. 

La dieta baja en hc implica si o si comer mejor porque si por ejemplo quieres quitar el azúcar prácticamente ya no comes nada empaquetado porque casi todo lleva azúcar añadido. 

Además es mucho más simple y menos elaborado ya que es comer comida sin más son florituras. Rápido de cocinar. Rápido de comer. Rápido de limpiar los platos.

Es un estilo de vida que te hace ahorrar tiempo tambien.

El supermercado se reduce a 4 pasillos.

Pasas poco tiempo pensando en comer y en qué comer.

Cuando salgo de restaurante no suelo calentarme mucho la cabeza y no me preocupo en lo que como solo que de la carta siempre hay que pillar lo que menos hidratos tenga e ya...

Evito pues los italianos que es pizza y pastas y dulces... Pero los demás siempre tienen cosas aceptables en esta dieta y si no la tienen pues no hay problema ni remordimientos.

Se trata de aprender a comer así sin más... Cuando alguien lo ve desde fuera creo que lo tiene como una obligación que cuesta de cumplir y para nada es así...


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Porque... porque.... porque negais la realidad
> 
> Y punto
> 
> Que te de una ostia un morlaco de 100 kg y otro de 50 kg y me cuentas





Noyo dijo:


> Por eso los hombres mas fuertes del mundo tienen pesos descomunales.
> 
> El campeon actual de Strongman es Tom Stoltman, un vikingo de 2 metros y 175 kg.



Bonito cacao tiene entre fuerza, inercia y cantidad de movimiento.
Deje de hacer elucubraciones sobre física, que está claro que no es lo suyo.

Mire, no le niego que hay (tiene que haber, por lo que explicaré) una cierta correlación entre la masa de una persona y su fuerza, pero créame, no tiene NADA QUE VER CON LAS LEYES DE NEWTON.

La fuerza depende del módulo elástico de las fibras musculares, de la sección total contraída y de la relación entre la longitud y la elongación.

La tensión (fuerza entre superficie) es el módulo elástico del músculo multiplicado por la deformación unitaria.

La fuerza, por tanto, es mayor cuanto mayor es la superficie de la sección transversal del músculo contraido.

Y en efecto, cuanto mayor es la sección transversal del músculo, mayor es su volumen, y por tanto, su masa.

Así que sí, hay una correlación entre la fuerza máxima y la masa del músculo, pero no tiene NADA QUE VER con F=m·a, sino con 

σ = E·ε (tensión igual a deformación por módulo elástico)
F=σ·A (fuerza igual a tensión por superficie)
V = A·l (volumen igual a área por longitud)
m = V·ρ (masa igual a volumen por densidad)


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Bonito cacao tiene entre fuerza, inercia y cantidad de movimiento.
> Deje de hacer elucubraciones sobre física, que está claro que no es lo suyo.
> 
> Mire, no le niego que hay (tiene que haber, por lo que explicaré) una cierta correlación entre la masa de una persona y su fuerza, pero créame, no tiene NADA QUE VER CON LAS LEYES DE NEWTON.
> ...



A ti lo que te hace falta es una buena ostia de 50 kg

Y acto seguido otra de 100 kg

Asi no se te olvida la relacion entre masa y fuerza


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Aqui podemos ver a @Smiling Jack experimentando en vivo la relacion entre la masa y la fuerza:


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> A ti lo que te hace falta es una buena ostia de 50 kg
> 
> Y acto seguido otra de 100 kg
> 
> Asi no se te olvida la relacion de masa y fuerza



50 kg no es una hostia, gañán. 100 kg tampoco. La masa por sí sola lo más que produce es una atracción gravitatoria.

Las hostias son percusiones, y se miden en CANTIDAD DE MOVIMIENTO, es decir, masa por velocidad.

Ni puta idea, caballero. Esto es lo que nos ha traido la LOGSE...


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 50 kg no es una hostia, gañán. 100 kg tampoco. La masa por sí sola lo más que produce es una atracción gravitatoria.
> 
> Las hostias son percusiones, y se miden en CANTIDAD DE MOVIMIENTO, es decir, masa por velocidad.
> 
> Ni puta idea, caballero. Esto es lo que nos ha traido la LOGSE...



Es que ni siquera hace falta tener en consideracion la velocidad crack

Cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg te va a arrear fuerte, hazme caso.

Por cierto el cuento de la gravedad es eso, un cuento pseudocientifico, las masas no generan atraccion gravitatoria, la gravedad no existe, los cuerpos caen por densidad no por gravedad, pero no me voy a meter en esos jardines


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Aqui podemos ver a @Smiling Jack experimentando en vivo la relacion entre la longitud y la elongacion:



Aquí se ve a la perfección lo que comentaba.

El primer guantazo hace impactar una masa m1 a una velocidad v sobre una masa M1>>m1, estática.
Como la diferencia de masas es apreciable (cabezón del barbudo vs manita del tatuado) y la cantidad de movimiento no se crea de la nada, la bofetada apenas tiene efecto.

El segundo guantazo hace impactar una masa m2 a una velocidad similar a la anterior, pero sobre una masa M2~m2 (la mano del gordo pesa lo mismo que la cabeza entera del otro), así que el impacto causa que el tatuado salga despedido a la misma velocidad a la que iba la mano del barbudo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es que ni siquera hace falta tener en consideracion la velocidad crack, por eso lo digo
> 
> Cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg te va a arrear fuerte, hazme caso.
> 
> Por cierto el cuento de la gravedad es eso, un cuento pseudocientifico, ninguna masa produce atraccion gravitatoria por si sola, pero no me voy a meter en esos jardines



La velocidad en el impacto lo es todo.  es tan importante como la masa.
Si un trailer de 40 toneladas moviéndose muy lentamente te impacta en una pierna NO PASA NADA.
Si el mismo trailer te impacta a 60 km/h, te tienen que despegar del asfalto con espátula
Si una bala de 20 gramos te impacta en la sien a 300m/s, tienen que fregar la pared de detrás.


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La velocidad en el impacto lo es todo.  es tan importante como la masa.
> Si un trailer de 40 toneladas moviéndose muy lentamente te impacta en una pierna NO PASA NADA.
> Si el mismo trailer te impacta a 60 km/h, te tienen que despegar del asfalto con espátula
> Si una bala de 20 gramos te impacta en la sien a 300m/s, tienen que fregar la pared de detrás.



Cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg te va a arrear fuerte, hazme caso. 

Y lo vas a distinguir muy bien de una ostia de 50 kg.

Recuerda que estamos hablando de cuerpos, no de camiones


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg te va a arrear fuerte, hazme caso.
> 
> Y lo vas a distinguir muy bien de una ostia de 50 kg.
> 
> Recuerda que estamos hablando de cuerpos, no de camiones



Ah, que en los cuerpos no vale la física...

NO, cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg no te va a arrear fuerte, eso depende de muchos factores aparte de la masa.
¿Que hay una serie de correlaciones que hacen que sea complicado que un tipo de 50 kg pegue más fuerte que uno de 100 kg?
Ya lo expliqué antes.

Pero su explicación DE UN FENÓMENO QUE NO NIEGO es errónea.

Sí, un tío con 50 kg de músculo extra es más fuerte que uno que no los tenga.
Pero NO, NO TIENE NADA QUE VER con que F=m·a

EDIT: si he sacado el camión a relucir era para que viera que la masa, incluso 40 toneladas de masa, no te hace nada si no te impacta con cierta velocidad.
Y que, por el otro extremo, incluso una masa tan pequeña como 20 gramos, si te impacta a muy alta velocidad, te revienta.

Por si entendía lo de la CANTIDAD DE MOVIMIENTO, y tal


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Aqui podemos ver de nuevo a @Smiling Jack experimentando en vivo la relacion de la masa y la fuerza.

En la teoria suena muy bien eso del trailer que no te toca.

En la practica el trailer te pasa por encima sin que puedas hacer nada.

Ya puedes ser el mas rapido y el campeon del mundo de tu categoria, que no tienes nada que hacer


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Por cierto el cuento de la gravedad es eso, un cuento pseudocientifico, *las masas no generan atraccion gravitatoria, la gravedad no existe, los cuerpos caen por densidad no por gravedad*, pero no me voy a meter en esos jardines




Hasta aquí la conversación sobre física newtoniana.

Obviamente no estamos ni en el mismo universo, así que no tiene ningún sentido que siga intentando desasnarle.

Si quiere puede poner otros cuantos videos que NO NIEGAN NADA DE LO QUE LE HE INTENTADO EXPLICAR, cada uno se entretiene como quiere.


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hasta aquí la conversación sobre física newtoniana.
> 
> Obviamente no estamos ni en el mismo universo, así que no tiene ningún sentido que siga intentando desasnarle.
> 
> Si quiere puede poner otros cuantos videos que NO NIEGAN NADA DE LO QUE LE HE INTENTADO EXPLICAR, cada uno se entretiene como quiere.



Entiendo perfectamente el punto sobre la velocidad, lo que tu no entiendes es que nadie pega a 0 km/h, y que hasta el mas gordo es capaz de tumbarte de una ostia


----------



## Covidian (12 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Qué c
> dio positivo por uso de anabolizantes ese cuerpo lleva mucho trabajo físico es cierto pero mucha chasca también



La mayoria de la UFC y deportes de contacto estan dopados. Joder si hasta un actor se dopa . Lo puse porque dijeron que los luchadores no se dopaban, y que eso de "hinchar los musculos" te perjudica porque te hace mas lento.


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Es que ni siquera hace falta tener en consideracion la velocidad crack
> 
> Cualquier cuerpo de 100 kg te va a arrear fuerte, hazme caso.
> 
> Por cierto el cuento de la gravedad es eso, un cuento pseudocientifico, las masas no generan atraccion gravitatoria, la gravedad no existe, los cuerpos caen por densidad no por gravedad, pero no me voy a meter en esos jardines




Puede uno parecer tonto (opcion 1) o abrir la boca y despejar toda duda (opcion 2)


----------



## Noyo (12 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Puede uno parecer tonto (opcion 1) o abrir la boca y despejar toda duda (opcion 2)



Pues da ejemplo y mantente con la boca cerrada, que ya sabemos lo que pasa cuando la abres


----------



## nief (12 Dic 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Enero 2022 - 111 kg
> 
> Mayo 2022 - 101 kg
> 
> ...




GRACIAS POR EL APORTE

Pues si.

Me hizo gracia el comentario de que al final el supermercado se reduce a 4 pasillos jejeje cuanta verdad.

No es que se reduzca a 4 pasillos sino cuanta mierda saca cuartos se vende en el super, luego la gente me viene conque comer asi es caro y que no les llega para el fin de mes y no se que ostias


----------



## Direct (12 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> GRACIAS POR EL APORTE
> 
> Pues si.
> 
> ...



Yo las grandes superficies las frecuento muy poco.

Soy más de ir al mercado del pueblo que me va de paso a mi oficina.

Salgo del curro y paso por ahí... Pillo algunas verduras para 2 dias. Algo de carne.

Lo que me gusta del supermercado pues es el tema de los quesos frescos tipo batidos y los frutos rojos congelados del mercadona. Siempre me va bien para un batido rápido. Las claras de huevos pues al estar pasteurizado me dura más tiempo. Incluso lo añado en algunos batidos.

Entro en mercadona y me flipa la cantidad de comida que se vende que es 100% prescindible y la peña parecen zombies sin criterio alguno. 

Y lo de los refrescos ya ni te cuento... Vale que para un día a la semana te puedas tomar tu cola o fanta y 3 birras pero hay gente que lo consume en cada comida. Es flipante. Además de lo poco saludable que es y el daño que causas a tu economía... 

Esta clsro que comer sano barato no es... Pero si resumes tu comida a sólo comer lo que toca y no comprsr chorradas varias... Pues la cosa se iguala y ya no es resulta caro. 


Suelo hacer tortilla con 3 o 4 claras de esas de la botella y añado un huevo. Sal. Pimienta y las especies que se me ocurran en ese momento. Le añades bonito e ya. Luego metes un batido con algo de proteína y frutos rojos y tienes una comida completa y sana. Buen aporte de proteínas bajas en hidratos y grasas moderadas en su mayor parte del huevo y el aceite de oliva o la mantequilla.


----------



## Noyo (13 Dic 2022)

El ciudadano medio dia a dia, demostrando lo que funciona y consiguiendo resultados, haciendo lo contrario de lo que se predica en este thread.

Como siempre se ha hecho, excepto por los 4 sectarios que circulan por aqui.


----------



## Direct (13 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> El ciudadano medio dia a dia, demostrando lo que funciona y consiguiendo resultados, haciendo lo contrario de lo que se predica en este thread.
> 
> Como siempre se ha hecho, excepto por los 4 sectarios que circulan por aqui.



No habla de su dieta y si vas al final em tio dice que el comía muy bien y limpio. 

Que ya intuyo yo que no era un gordo doritero streamer.

Comia bien pero mucho y además no se movía nada. 

Ahora sigue comiendo bien y con las cantidades correctas y además 1h de bici. 

Resultado pues eso... 

Y ahora se apuntó al gym... Así que no es el caso que tratamos aquí.


----------



## Smiling Jack (13 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> El ciudadano medio dia a dia, demostrando lo que funciona y consiguiendo resultados, haciendo lo contrario de lo que se predica en este thread.
> 
> Como siempre se ha hecho, excepto por los 4 sectarios que circulan por aqui.



¿Sabe lo que es el SESGO DE SUPERVIVENCIA? Consiste en fijarse sólo en el que lo consigue, ignorando todos los que no.

Por eso es necesario tirar de ESTADÍSTICAS, no de CASOS AISLADOS ANECDÓTICOS.

A mayores, el tipo dice una obviedad: que adelgazó con déficit calórico. PUES CLARO, adelgazar y déficit calórico SIGNIFICAN LO MISMO, es como decir que adelgazó adelgazando.

La pregunta es cómo logró ese déficit calórico.

Y la respuesta NO ES comiendo menos y moviéndose más.

Comió menos y se movió más, y DE CHIRIPA a la vez hizo otras cosas que hicieron que el conjunto funcionara.
Pero para uno que acierta de chiripa, hay otros 99 que no aciertan y fracasan.

Que es lo que a usted no le entra: que está estadísticamente demostrado que comer menos y moverse más es una estrategia con un 99% de tasa de fracaso.
El motivo por el cual la gente no es capaz de tener éxito en el 99% de los casos ES EN CIERTO MODO IRRELEVANTE, porque si el método no es aplicable para la aplastante mayoría, NO VALE. De nada sirve decirle a alguien que no ha sido capaz de tener éxito en los primeros 10 intentos que lo que tiene que hacer es "echarle cojones". YA HA DEMOSTRADO NO SER CAPAZ, así que hay que buscar otro camino.

Uno que considere esa falta de capacidad como una CONDICIÓN DE CONTORNO.


----------



## Noyo (13 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> ¿Sabe lo que es el SESGO DE SUPERVIVENCIA? Consiste en fijarse sólo en el que lo consigue, ignorando todos los que no.
> 
> Por eso es necesario tirar de ESTADÍSTICAS, no de CASOS AISLADOS ANECDÓTICOS.
> 
> ...





Soltais todas esas burradas y no os da vergüenza 

Es para daros una ostia en toda la cabeza


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> La mayoria de la UFC y deportes de contacto estan dopados. Joder si hasta un actor se dopa . Lo puse porque dijeron que los luchadores no se dopaban, y que eso de "hinchar los musculos" te perjudica porque te hace mas lento.



Overeem tiene muchas derrotas

El músculo consume muchísimo oxígeno el cuerpo ese no es el ideal para un luchador otra cosa es que se dedica a ello además de eso es un mierdas


----------



## Noyo (13 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Overeem tiene muchas derrotas
> 
> El músculo consume muchísimo oxígeno el cuerpo ese no es el ideal para un luchador otra cosa es que se dedica a ello además de eso es un mierdas



Si nos vamos a los pesos pesados la mayoría tienen cuerpos de culturistas.

El actual campeón es una apisonadora africana de 117kg.



Según esa lógica debería ser un mierdas y un lento


----------



## elpesetilla (14 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Si nos vamos a los pesos pesados la mayoría tienen cuerpos de culturistas.
> 
> El actual campeón es una apisonadora africana de 117kg.
> 
> ...



yo no he dicho que seas lento por tener masa muscular, solo que el musculo consume muchisimo oxigeno , un lechon de estos funciona en mma, donde puedes agarrar a tu rival, tiarte al suelo, se quedan abrazados en el suelo , recuperando algo del esfuerzo.. en judo tambien hay muchos con cuerpos muy musculados, por lo mismo, porque se agarran, movimientos explosivos ..

en boxeo donde estas lanzando continuamente puñetazos, un lechon con esos musculos termina agotado porque no te puede agarrar, ni irse al suelo mientras le agarras.. tu oponente te puede soltar puñetazos hasta que se canse o te tumbe..

Pero es verdad que en mma si que se ven tios asi, y aun asi , los mejores no suelen tener ese cuerpo.. cormier, fedor,etc.. miocic


----------



## dietis (14 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El unico problema es que estos señores del Lancet lo han hecho de pago para leerlo completo. Supongo que se podra localizar en algun otro contenedor.
> 
> Las conclusiones son tan claras que cuando salio, hubo una campaña de desinformacion contra el estudio, medios de comunicacion, nutricionistas del regimen, etc.



Soy yo, o el resumen que hacen del informe ... ¿no es la monserga de siempre?

Lo digo porque aunque es cierto que la mitad del artículo-resumen habla de los perjuicios del abuso en el consumo de HC's, para el final del artículo:



The Lancet dijo:


> ...
> En las principales ciudades de China, el *aumento* de la ingesta de *grasas* a expensas de la ingesta de hidratos de carbono se asocia con un aumento de la *obesidad*, la *diabetes* y las enfermedades *cardiovasculares*.
> 
> La dieta tradicional japonesa, *rica en hidratos de carbono totales*, se asocia a una *larga esperanza* de vida.
> ...



Precisamente aprovecha para meter mierda sobre las grasas. ¿La última parte fué añadida después de que se escribiera el artículo?


----------



## Noyo (14 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> yo no he dicho que seas lento por tener masa muscular, solo que el musculo consume muchisimo oxigeno , un lechon de estos funciona en mma, donde puedes agarrar a tu rival, tiarte al suelo, se quedan abrazados en el suelo , recuperando algo del esfuerzo.. en judo tambien hay muchos con cuerpos muy musculados, por lo mismo, porque se agarran, movimientos explosivos ..
> 
> en boxeo donde estas lanzando continuamente puñetazos, un lechon con esos musculos termina agotado porque no te puede agarrar, ni irse al suelo mientras le agarras.. tu oponente te puede soltar puñetazos hasta que se canse o te tumbe..
> 
> Pero es verdad que en mma si que se ven tios asi, y aun asi , los mejores no suelen tener ese cuerpo.. cormier, fedor,etc.. miocic



Mike Tyson epoca dorada: 1.78 cm 100 kg









Modernos tienes a Anthony Joshua, campeon mundial: 1.98 cm 110 kg







O Deontay Wilder: 2 m 97 kg








Buster Douglas, el que tumbo a Tyson: 1.92 cm 111 kg


----------



## nief (14 Dic 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Soy yo, o el resumen que hacen del informe ... ¿no es la monserga de siempre?
> 
> Lo digo porque aunque es cierto que la mitad del artículo-resumen habla de los perjuicios del abuso en el consumo de HC's, para el final del artículo:
> 
> ...




Es lo habitual


El cambio de mentalidad es dificil. Pasa en toda la sociedad


Se ve q comer Hc es dañino. Asi q no se puede

Pero claro que alternativa hay? 

Comer grasas? Noooooooo

Asi q por eso estamos plagados de productos 0% 0% y ahora productos hiperproteicos

Por que parece q solo se pueden comer proteinas


Pero por otro lado no comais carne

Vaya lio ehh? Todo por no asumir que SI SE DEBEN COMER GRASAS

PERO VE Y DISELO AHORA A TODOS.


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Dic 2022)

dietis dijo:


> Soy yo, o el resumen que hacen del informe ... ¿no es la monserga de siempre?
> 
> Lo digo porque aunque es cierto que la mitad del artículo-resumen habla de los perjuicios del abuso en el consumo de HC's, para el final del artículo:
> 
> ...



No se de donde has sacado esas lineas, en el abstract del estudio pone bien claro:

""Higher carbohydrate intake was associated with an increased risk of total mortality""


----------



## dietis (14 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No se de donde has sacado esas lineas, en el abstract del estudio pone bien claro:
> 
> ""Higher carbohydrate intake was associated with an increased risk of total mortality""



Tienes razón, era éste el artículo.



The Lancet dijo:


> *Interpretation*
> 
> High carbohydrate intake was associated with higher risk of total mortality, whereas total fat and individual types of fat were related to lower total mortality. Total fat and types of fat were not associated with cardiovascular disease, myocardial infarction, or cardiovascular disease mortality, whereas saturated fat had an inverse association with stroke. Global dietary guidelines should be reconsidered in light of these findings.



Me debí de liar con otro artículo también de The Lancet. Peeerdón.


----------



## Noyo (14 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Es lo habitual
> 
> 
> El cambio de mentalidad es dificil. Pasa en toda la sociedad
> ...



Claro que hay que comer grasas, las celulas estan cubiertas de grasa y el cerebro esta hecho de grasa. Las grasas y las proteinas son macronutrientes indispensables. Pero eso no quiere decir que te tengas que alimentar exclusivamente de grasas. Se pueden comer hidratos con cabeza que no pasa nada


----------



## Karlos Smith (14 Dic 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> Claro que hay que comer grasas, las celulas estan cubiertas de grasa y el cerebro esta hecho de grasa. Las grasas y las proteinas son los unicos macronutrientes indispensables. Pero eso no quiere decir que te tengas que alimentar exclusivamente de grasas. Se pueden comer hidratos con cabeza que no pasa nada



El hilo entero va de lo mismo, carbos claro que si, solo nos metemos con un tipo de carbos que es veneno puro por el refinado industrial.


----------



## Noyo (14 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> El hilo entero va de lo mismo, carbos claro que si, solo nos metemos con un tipo de carbos que es veneno puro por el refinado industrial.



Si claro, por eso hace un par de páginas un iluminado le ha deseado la muerte a un usuario por comer arroz, leche y avena, etc


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Dic 2022)

GORDACOS DE LAS HARINAS COMIENDO KETO
KETO KETO


----------



## Verita Serum (15 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nos ha jodido el nuevo, dice que no hemos linkado referencias cientificas de primer nivel.
> 
> Evidencias científicas que apoyen la idoneidad de una dieta LCHF
> 
> Pasese por ahi, se molesta en leerlo (es un hilo mas corto) y busca algun contraestudio de cada estudio que aparece ahi, y asi dejas de hacer el mongolo en este hilo.



¡No funciona el enlace! ¿Han borrado el hilo?


----------



## Verita Serum (15 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y que es un Cm? dices mientras clavas
> en mi pupila tu pupila azul
> ¿Qué es un Cm? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas?
> Un Cm....eres tú.
> ...



¡De verdad que siento "resucitar" mensajes antiguos, pero es que me ha hecho prorrumpir a carcajadas!


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Dic 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¡No funciona el enlace! ¿Han borrado el hilo?



A mi me entra directo y sigue en pie. Revisa el link o prueba con otro navegador.


----------



## Verita Serum (15 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Precisamente se creo el hilo de los estudios para centralizarlos todos ahi faciles de localizar.
> 
> En este hilo parte I y II vamos por 2000 paginas y se pierden como lagrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> ...



Igual sucede con los hilos sobre el VIH y el SIDA.


----------



## Verita Serum (15 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> A mi me entra directo y sigue en pie. Revisa el link o prueba con otro navegador.



¡Listo! No sé qué ha podido ser. Gracias.


----------



## Verita Serum (16 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Ya, sí...no.
> No niego que hayamos logrado adaptaciones (¿genéticas?¿epigenéticas?) que nos facilitaran el aprovechamiento de cereales y lácteos en tanto *la norma era la escasez alimentaria, especialmente la estacional.*
> 
> Pero el hecho de que hayamos sido capaces de adaptarnos a *sobrevivir* con un alimento poco adecuado a nuestra fisiología *no implica que ese sea el alimento idóneo. *La adaptación supuso una ventaja competitiva porque *la alternativa era la inanición*, no porque fuera una ventaja neta y exenta de inconvenientes. Con eso y con todo, mientras se mantuvo el paradigma de *escasez*, los inconvenientes del consumo de cereales se mantuvieron a raya.
> ...



Sé que es post es antiguo pero si no se me va a olvidar: en un post reciente creo recordar que se decía que para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina lo mejor, era, en orden: ayuno, cetogénica/LCHF (única ventaja de la ceto sería facilitar el ayuno), ejercicio (sólo en los músculos). Sin embargo ahora estoy entendiendo que no basta con esto para recuperar la sensibilidad a la insulina. ¿Qué habría que hacer entonces? Según entiendo las cosas es la pieza clave en el asunto.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Las harinas por muy integrales que sean tienen un muy alto contenido en hidratos. Incluso las integrales tienen un contenido irrisorio de fibra y de otros nutrientes apenas tienen con lo cual son completamente prescindibles.
> 
> Lo del colesterol es otra mandanga que nos han contado. Mi padre siempre ha tenido el colesterol alto, el bueno, y los médicos siempre con la matraca, no comas huevos....
> Tiene 87 años y cero problemas medicos ni toma medicaciones.



Esos matasanos de bata blanca necesitan recetar estatinas, uno de los fármacos más dañinos jamás inventados, que provocan entre otras cosas demencia.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Dic 2022)

Deja de tomar estatinas ya!!!

Una de más mayores estafas y negocios de la medicina moderna.

Impotencia, Alzheimer, y un largo etc de efectos secundarios.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Obesidad morbida
> 
> 1.78 cm y 147 kg.
> 
> ...



Madre mía...mis dieses por su tenacidad y fuerza de voluntad en ese cambio para muy bien.


----------



## Gort (17 Dic 2022)

Bueno, llevo ya unos dos meses ejercitando mi tren superior, especialmente los brazos, ya que siempre tuve muy poca masa muscular en ellos y ahora ya asomaban las temidas alas de murciélago. Seis días a la semana durante poco más de media hora hago mancuernas, estiro una goma con mangos especial para esto y también realizo unas decenas de flexiones contra una mesa baja muy pesada (todavía no puedo hacer flexiones de suelo pero todo se andará). El resultado ya es palpable y visible: mis brazos están notablemente más notificados y duros y las "alas de murciélago" empiezan a corregirse muy lentamente.

La rutina alimentaria que sigo actualmente:

-Desayuno: Café con chorrito de nata líquida sin lactosa y con una cucharadita de cacao en polvo 100% cacao. Un puñado de arándanos o de frambuesas frescos, un trocito de parmesano maduro, y unos pistachos.

-Comida: plato de pescado azul o de carne con bastante grasa, ensalada que incluye lechuga, tomate, pimiento rojo, pepino, aceitunas negras deshuesadas, aguacate y huevo duro. AOVE y vinagre de sidra de manzana ecológico con la madre. Si no hay ensalada, sustituyo con brócoli al vapor o coles de bruselas. Un buen puñado de nueces pecanas. Si me quedo con hambre, tomo 2-3 cucharadas de postre de crema de cacao con avellanas con más de un 40% de avellanas, sin azúcar ni conservantes, químicos, ni gluten, etc de una marca muy famosa de este tipo de alimento que no diré aquí para no hacer publicidad.

-Cena: habitualmente no ceno nada. Si acaso alguna noche siento que me gustaría tomar algo, tomo una taza de caldo de pollo (otra marca de caldo casero muy conocida y no precisamente barata que tampoco citaré) bien caliente. Suplemento con vitamina C (1000 ui), vitamina D3+K2 (4000 ui), citrato de magnesio (400 mg al día) y 1 cápsula de potasio ya que tenía síntomas de andar baja de este elemento.

Por las noches, antes de irme a dormir, me pongo unas 5 gotas de CBD (THC 0%) debajo de la lengua que me va de maravilla al sistema nervioso y me hace sentir muy relajada y a gusto. Muy probablemente, con esta alimentación no me haria falta alguna el CBD pero es que hace sentir muy bien y no deja efecto secundario alguno. Es como un plus de bienestar para mí.


----------



## nief (17 Dic 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, llevo ya unos dos meses ejercitando mi tren superior, especialmente los brazos, ya que siempre tuve muy poca masa muscular en ellos y ahora ya asomaban las temidas alas de murciélago. Seis días a la semana durante poco más de media hora hago mancuernas, estiro una goma con mangos especial para esto y también realizo unas decenas de flexiones contra una mesa baja muy pesada (todavía no puedo hacer flexiones de suelo pero todo se andará). El resultado ya es palpable y visible: mis brazos están notablemente más notificados y duros y las "alas de murciélago" empiezan a corregirse muy lentamente.
> 
> La rutina alimentaria que sigo actualmente:
> 
> ...




Fantastico.

Yo te diria que añadieses la otra parte.

Que tal te sientes fisica, mental y emocionalmente?


----------



## Gort (17 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Fantastico.
> 
> Yo te diria que añadieses la otra parte.
> 
> Que tal te sientes fisica, mental y emocionalmente?



Pues físicamente me encuentro genial para estar en menopausia (a mis 54 años): no padezco síntomas salvo algún sofoco muy llevadero. Agil y en forma. Ando a buen paso una hora todos los días. No tengo dolores ni molestias de ningún tipo. No necesito apoyarme en nada para levantarme de un asiento (veo gente más joven que sí lo hace) y mi preocupación principal ahora es mantener/no perder masa muscular. Estoy por debajo de mi peso físico pero tampoco extremadamente delgada. De todos modos, tomé nota del centro de analíticas que pusiste aquí para hacerme un perfil completo de mi estado real de salud con datos objetivos.

Mental y emocionalmente me siento despierta y alerta. Despejada. Positiva hacia la vida. Tengo días mejores y peores, como todo el mundo, pero a nivel emocional estoy muy estable, sin altibajos. No siento ansiedad ni neurosis y diría que tengo muy buena calidad de vida. Y se lo debo a la alimentación y al ejercicio físico diario principalmente.


----------



## nocelebration (18 Dic 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Bueno, llevo ya unos dos meses ejercitando mi tren superior, especialmente los brazos, ya que siempre tuve muy poca masa muscular en ellos y ahora ya asomaban las temidas alas de murciélago. Seis días a la semana durante poco más de media hora hago mancuernas, estiro una goma con mangos especial para esto y también realizo unas decenas de flexiones contra una mesa baja muy pesada (todavía no puedo hacer flexiones de suelo pero todo se andará). El resultado ya es palpable y visible: mis brazos están notablemente más notificados y duros y las "alas de murciélago" empiezan a corregirse muy lentamente.
> 
> La rutina alimentaria que sigo actualmente:
> 
> ...



Que marca usas de CBD? Lo usas a diario? Qué efectos tiene ? Tengo curiosidad por el tema, ya que duermo bastante mal y la melatonina y demás no me hace nada.


----------



## nief (18 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Que marca usas de CBD? Lo usas a diario? Qué efectos tiene ? Tengo curiosidad por el tema, ya que duermo bastante mal y la melatonina y demás no me hace nada.




Y que tal irte a la raiz del problema?


Tienes estres?

Probaste primero a:

Irte a la cama todos los dias a la misma hora
No tomar cafe al menos 9h antes de ir a dormir o no tomar cafe (el te tiene cafeina y no afecta tanto)
Hacer un poco de ejercicio o pasear
Respiracion abdominal para relajar y bajar estres
No tener luces blancas en la habitacion antes de dormir
Leer un poco o repetir la misma rutina antes de dormir
Levantarse a la misma hora todos los dias.
Comer sano y poco antes de irse a dormir.

Si nada funciona yo miraria temas como hacerse una analitica y revisar 2 puntos suelen ser origen de "problemas"

Vitamina D
Hormonas tiroideas


Si todo eso normal y es problema psicologico lo que proponeis del cbd podria ser una opcion para "relajar"

Saludos.


----------



## nocelebration (18 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Y que tal irte a la raiz del problema?
> 
> 
> Tienes estres?
> ...




Buenas, por tema de trabajo , tengo bastante estrés , por lo que el sueño lo cojo de manera inmediata, pero me despierto a las 3 -4 de la mañana y no me vuelvo a dormir la mayoria de las veces. He probado de todo, y cumplo todo lo que me recomiendas. Me acuesto sobre las 11 , no tomo café, solo uno por la mañana, ceno ligero, hago bastante deporte..... Lo único que no he probado son pastillas para dormir tipo diazepam y demás, porque no quiero entrar en ese círculo con 45 años. 

Me he planteado lo del CBD alguna vez, pero no se hasta que punto sería efectivo , por eso preguntaba a alguien que hubiera tenido experiencia de primera mano. 

Muchas gracias por los consejos de todos modos , echaré un vistazo a lo que me dices de la vitamina d y de la tiroides (que en mi familia se padece bastante)


----------



## Gort (18 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Que marca usas de CBD? Lo usas a diario? Qué efectos tiene ? Tengo curiosidad por el tema, ya que duermo bastante mal y la melatonina y demás no me hace nada.



Pues empecé usando uno de la marca Nutribrain al 5% que me dio muy buenos resultados para estar más relajada en mi vida diaria. Es como si con el CBD las cosas me afectaran menos de una manera muy natural. Ya dormía bien por la noche antes de tomar CBD, pero sí noté que dormí más profundamente ya la primera noche de empezar a tomarlo. No deja resacas ni efectos ni produce adicción. Te levantas tan normal como si no hubieras tomado nada y lo mejor es que te notas más relajado (no atontado) a lo largo del día. Lo uso cada noche ya que sí noto menos nerviosismo a lo largo del día (soy una persona de temperamento nervioso, ya nací así).

Obviamente, los resultados varían en cada organismo y cada uno debe modular el porcentaje de CBD conforme a sus necesidades. Hay quien también lo toma para dolores articulares y nota mejoría y alivio.

Luego probé la misma marca al 10% y funcionaba muy bien pero me parecía muy caro y el frasco, solo 10ml, se acababa enseguida ya que había que ponerse 12 gotas o más. Así que decidí probar con otra marca, ZENement al 20%/6000 mg, y al poner menos gotas, el frasco (30ml) me está durando ya más de 3 meses y sale más a cuenta económicamente.

Todos los he encontrado en amazon y siempre he buscado que sean con THC al 0%. Te recomiendo empezar con la concentración más baja, leer muy bien las instrucciones de uso y luego ir modulando conforme a tus necesidades.

Dejo aquí este vídeo de Borja Bandera sobre el CBD (que incluye publicidad, pero da información interesante):


----------



## nief (18 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Buenas, por tema de trabajo , tengo bastante estrés , por lo que el sueño lo cojo de manera inmediata, pero me despierto a las 3 -4 de la mañana y no me vuelvo a dormir la mayoria de las veces. He probado de todo, y cumplo todo lo que me recomiendas. Me acuesto sobre las 11 , no tomo café, solo uno por la mañana, ceno ligero, hago bastante deporte..... Lo único que no he probado son pastillas para dormir tipo diazepam y demás, porque no quiero entrar en ese círculo con 45 años.
> 
> Me he planteado lo del CBD alguna vez, pero no se hasta que punto sería efectivo , por eso preguntaba a alguien que hubiera tenido experiencia de primera mano.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los consejos de todos modos , echaré un vistazo a lo que me dices de la vitamina d y de la tiroides (que en mi familia se padece bastante)




A mi tambien me pasa eso de luego despertar de noche si me acuesto temprano.

de 11 a 3 son 5h. A mi me pasa a las 5am.

Todo por estres.

Parece que el cortisol a las 5h aumenta y ya no deja dormir.

Yo cuando eso pasa a las 5am o lo que sea noto que mi cabeza entra en modo run run. Me vienen a la cabeza ideas, imagenes y tal. 

No es siempre pero cuando pasa lo ataco de dos formas:


Una es biologica y es irme a keto (si no lo estoy) En keto no veas la paz y relajacion mental que se produce (no se si a otros foreros les pasa pero si os pasa por favor comentadlo)

Y otra es que cuando el run run viene pues trato de no evitarlo. Hay que dejarlo que surja. A veces es media hora otras veces una hora pero es como si el inconsciente necesitase soltar toda la mierda.

Asi que lo abrazo y dejo que vengan todas esas imagenes/pensamientos.

Con estas dos tecnicas noto que se relaja el tema.. De hecho luego me acabo quedando dormido y mucho mas tranquilo la verdad.



Esto lo empece a hacer tras hablar con un amigo. El estres hay que ir a la raiz normalmente. Si es el trabajo pues es el trabajo. Saber cual es la causa y dejar que surja creo que es la forma de atacarlo de raiz.

Ahora tengo estres y lo mantengo a ralla pero no me preocupa. Se de donde viene, se como tratarlo y (aunque parezca mentira) como no me preocupa pues me estresa menos. 
¡Ademas al saber que es eso lo identifico antes y le pongo coto!

Ejemplo si algun dia veo que me sobrepasa corto y me voy sin mirarlo para casa a mi hora exacta.


Evidentemente en el trabajo:

Nada de multitasking
Nada de trabajar fuera de horario 
Nada de conectarse o recibir llamadas fuera de horario
Reduccion brutal del cafe (Solo te que tiene un efecto despertar pero sin el agobio)

Y asi muchas pequeñas cosas.

Ahora diria que tengo estres pero no "distress" sino que disfruto mas en el trabajo

Saludos

p.d. mi tiempo me ha llevado el proceso ya digo y lo mas importante es admitir que hay estres y de donde viene.


----------



## elpesetilla (18 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Es lo habitual
> 
> 
> El cambio de mentalidad es dificil. Pasa en toda la sociedad
> ...



Comer hc no es malo, come hc en exceso si
El peligro de los hidratos de carbono viene con los que proceden de cereales sobre todo harinas refinadas etcétera el pico de insulina que provoca la harina de trigo es mayor que el de la azúcar por ejemplo

Verduras,patatas,arroz integral, legumbres...será por fuentes de hc buenas
Frutas tb pero bajo mi punto de vista de forma moderada, por ejemplo un pimiento tiene muchísima más cantidad de vitamina c que el kiwi o la naranja teniendo menos de la mitad de azúcar que ambas

Grasas buenas sí y proteínas las que quieras si son magras mucho mejor


----------



## nocelebration (18 Dic 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Pues empecé usando uno de la marca Nutribrain al 5% que me dio muy buenos resultados para estar más relajada en mi vida diaria. Es como si con el CBD las cosas me afectaran menos de una manera muy natural. Ya dormía bien por la noche antes de tomar CBD, pero sí noté que dormí más profundamente ya la primera noche de empezar a tomarlo. No deja resacas ni efectos ni produce adicción. Te levantas tan normal como si no hubieras tomado nada y lo mejor es que te notas más relajado (no atontado) a lo largo del día. Lo uso cada noche ya que sí noto menos nerviosismo a lo largo del día (soy una persona de temperamento nervioso, ya nací así).
> 
> Obviamente, los resultados varían en cada organismo y cada uno debe modular el porcentaje de CBD conforme a sus necesidades. Hay quien también lo toma para dolores articulares y nota mejoría y alivio.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por toda la información, voy a probar este último que estás usando a ver que tal , empezaré con dosis muy baja e iré viendo como me afecta.
Este hilo es una mina, me ha hecho cambiar la forma de comer ( y de paso perder 4 kilos) , y ya si mejoro el sueño, es para felicitaros por tanto aporte interesante.
Os voy contando a ver como va...


----------



## nocelebration (18 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasa eso de luego despertar de noche si me acuesto temprano.
> 
> de 11 a 3 son 5h. A mi me pasa a las 5am.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo años padeciendo este tipo de insomnio, y me pasa mas o menos igual. Como abra un ojo de madrugada, o me levante a orinar, empiezo a darle vueltas a cualquier cosa , normalmente del curro , y ya no me duermo. He probado a leer, a levantarme y luego volverme a acostar, pero nada, casi nunca vuelvo a dormir. Es cierto que me pasa como por temporadas, luego a lo mejor me tiro 1 semana durmiendo mas o menos bien . Y lo curioso es que no siempre coincide cuando menos estrés tengo, casi diría al revés.


----------



## piru (18 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Comer hc no es malo, come hc en exceso si
> El peligro de los hidratos de carbono viene con los que proceden de cereales sobre todo harinas refinadas etcétera el pico de insulina que provoca la harina de trigo es mayor que el de la azúcar por ejemplo
> 
> Verduras,patatas,arroz integral, legumbres...será por fuentes de hc buenas
> ...




Grasas buenas y carne magra? Es un contrasentido. Creo que confundes grasa con aceite. La grasa se mantiene sólida a temperatura ambiente mientras el aceite se mantiene líquido. Las grasas buenas son las animales, manteca de cerdo, mantequilla y los cortes grasos de las carnes. De los aceites vegetales sólo se salva el AOVE.

Aquí grasuza de la buena:


----------



## nief (18 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Yo llevo años padeciendo este tipo de insomnio, y me pasa mas o menos igual. Como abra un ojo de madrugada, o me levante a orinar, empiezo a darle vueltas a cualquier cosa , normalmente del curro , y ya no me duermo. He probado a leer, a levantarme y luego volverme a acostar, pero nada, casi nunca vuelvo a dormir. Es cierto que me pasa como por temporadas, luego a lo mejor me tiro 1 semana durmiendo mas o menos bien . Y lo curioso es que no siempre coincide cuando menos estrés tengo, casi diría al revés.




Insisto en mi comentario.

Cuando eso pasa creo que es la presion intentando salir. Toca dejarla sair sino sera como una olla a presion.

Si ese dia tienes que dejar que tu mente rumie durante una hora pues dejala os aseguro que una vez termine dormiras relajado y bajara el nivel de estres

Al final somos un sistema con 2 motores uno puede haberse relajado ya pero el otro aun no y necesita su tiempo tambien. 

Calculo que las historias estas de meditacion y tal van por ahi.

A mi ir a pasear una hora sin escuchar podcast ni nada simplemente paseando y dejando que las ideas o pensamientos vengan y vayan pues me ayuda a relajar muchisimo.


----------



## rumboso (18 Dic 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Pues empecé usando uno de la marca Nutribrain al 5% que me dio muy buenos resultados para estar más relajada en mi vida diaria. Es como si con el CBD las cosas me afectaran menos de una manera muy natural. Ya dormía bien por la noche antes de tomar CBD, pero sí noté que dormí más profundamente ya la primera noche de empezar a tomarlo. No deja resacas ni efectos ni produce adicción. Te levantas tan normal como si no hubieras tomado nada y lo mejor es que te notas más relajado (no atontado) a lo largo del día. Lo uso cada noche ya que sí noto menos nerviosismo a lo largo del día (soy una persona de temperamento nervioso, ya nací así).
> 
> Obviamente, los resultados varían en cada organismo y cada uno debe modular el porcentaje de CBD conforme a sus necesidades. Hay quien también lo toma para dolores articulares y nota mejoría y alivio.
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo que tomes 2 o 3 gr de vitamina c al día. Te ayudará a estar más centrada


----------



## Timekiller (18 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Que marca usas de CBD? Lo usas a diario? Qué efectos tiene ? Tengo curiosidad por el tema, ya que duermo bastante mal y la melatonina y demás no me hace nada.



Yo he probado CBDs de la marca Lalana, para dormir. Probé al 15% CBD y no notaba nada (también el 15% espectro completo). Después probé al 30% y ahora sí, se nota y con menos gotas. El sueño es más profundo. El único efecto colateral que he notado es que los sueños son más vívidas. No noto dependencia porque hay días que no lo tomo y sin problemas. Hay que agitarlo bien antes de usarlo y aguantarlo un minuto o más bajo la lengua.
Todos tienen THC al 0%.

Sigo levantándome una o dos veces durante la noche, esto no lo he solucionado.


----------



## Timekiller (18 Dic 2022)

Añado que hay que ir probando el CBD poco a poco. Empezar la primera noche con una gota o dos y luego ir subiendo hasta notar el efecto deseado.


----------



## nocelebration (19 Dic 2022)

Yo llevo aproximadamente 1 mes con dieta lowcarb. Empecé en torno a los 80 kgs , y bajé hasta los 75.5 Kgs. Sin variar la dieta, y pesándome en las mismas condiciones , estoy en torno a los 76.5 kgs. Quiero pensar que es porque tengo más músculo y pesa mas ...ya que estoy haciendo algo de musculación en casa. De todos modos no me preocupa demasiado, me noto mucho mejor , y la ropa me queda mil veces mejor que antes. En la cena de empresa me lo dijeron también , asi que se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo. Tengo pensado empezar a meter una vez a la semana carbos (pasta arroz etc) a ver si no me resiento demasiado.


----------



## cholesfer (19 Dic 2022)

Para los que tenéis problemas de sueño, aparte de como bien han comentado arriba sobre tener hábitos de sueño saludables como puede ser irse a la cama temprano (o cuando te entre sueño, pero jamás alargar la hora en la tu cuerpo pide descanso), eliminar luces de pc, móvil (apagar este completente, al igual que desenchufar el router), tener un libro que se use sólo para leer en la cama, etc...os recomiendo u digo dos cosas más.

Hay alimentos precursores del triptofano y la melatonina que podríais tomar antes de iros a dormir, como pueden ser la avena, el platano, o un yogur (mejor que leche, que es veneno de por si, y puede ocasionar mucosidad).

Si hay cuestiones de estrés o ansiedad, aparte de tomar cuando anochezca tisanas como la valeriana, la tila o conjuntos de estos estilo "duerme bien" que venden en grandes superficies, os recomiendo la Melissa, que la toméis a media tarde o a la noche a diario, es un buen calmante para el organismo. La podéis mezclar con miel "real", pero recordar que no debemos meter miel buena y real en líquidos con temperaturas muy altas porque le quitamos propiedades. 

Otra opción antes de dormir es tomar alimentos con alto contenido en magnesio como puede ser un puñado de pipas (girasol o calabaza), un poco de alguna crema de cacahuete, almendras o avellanas, o cacao puro. Este último aunque contenga teobromina (estimulante), contiene mucho magnesio que es un muy buen relajante muscular e incitante al descanso.

Otra opción, que yo hago desde hace años, es consumir Treonato de Magnesio. Podéis buscar información, es el mejor tipo de magnesio a consumir ya que atraviesa la barrera hematoencefalica, e incluso parece que hay estudios donde previene afectaciones como Alzheimer o demencia. Lo podéis encontrar en Amazon pero es bastante más caro que cualquier otro tipo de magnesio, asi que lo compro por ebay (vía UK), paquetes con pastillas de 1gramo para todo el año. Podéis partirla por la mitad y tomar 0'5gramos justo cuando vayáis a la cama (yo lo tomo ya en la cama)...a los 20o25' notas los efectos. Como digo es un muy buen relajante muscular, pero principalmente yo lo uso porque ayuda a coger el sueño profundo y hace que no me despierte por las noches varias veces.

Cómo decia alguien arriba, al igual que con el cbd, los sueños con más vividos y largos (o hace que se recuerden más y mejor, no se).

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (19 Dic 2022)

Aunque el mejor consejo para un buen descanso es llevar una vida relajada que permita estar emocionalmente estable, irse a la cama temprano, hacer ejercicio todos los días (aunque sea caminar), comer poco y alimentarse de y con comida real que ofrece la naturaleza (esta no ofrece de manera natural donetes, doritos ni cocacolas).

La locura de comer 5o6 veces al día como nos indica la medicina moderna, incluso 4 o 3, es eso, una locura hecha para enfermar el cuerpo humano. Al igual que cualquier tipo de fármaco ya que estos no dejan de ser química.

Estabilizar el cuerpo humano, cuidarlo y apreciarlo, nos dará el mejor descanso posible y este es un proceso fundamental para poder estar sanos.


----------



## elpesetilla (19 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Grasas buenas y carne magra? Es un contrasentido. Creo que confundes grasa con aceite. La grasa se mantiene sólida a temperatura ambiente mientras el aceite se mantiene líquido. Las grasas buenas son las animales, manteca de cerdo, mantequilla y los cortes grasos de las carnes. De los aceites vegetales sólo se salva el AOVE.
> 
> Aquí grasuza de la buena:



El aguacate es una grasa buena,los frutos secos tb... De todas formas has entendido perfectamente lo que quería decir ya que está bastante extendido el término de grasas buenas y todo el mundo medianamente normal sabe perfectamente que cuando uno dice grasas buenas se refiere al aceite de oliva aguacate frutos secos pescado pero bueno tú a lo tuyo...

Muy buena la grasa animal saturada estupenda por un día no pasa nada pero eso es basura pura


----------



## nief (19 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> El aguacate es una grasa buena,los frutos secos tb... De todas formas has entendido perfectamente lo que quería decir ya que está bastante extendido el término de grasas buenas y todo el mundo medianamente normal sabe perfectamente que cuando uno dice grasas buenas se refiere al aceite de oliva aguacate frutos secos pescado pero bueno tú a lo tuyo...
> 
> Muy buena la grasa animal saturada estupenda por un día no pasa nada pero eso es basura pura




Toda grasa animal es buena. 

Las no buenas son las no naturales

No vengamos con inventos


----------



## piru (19 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> El aguacate es una grasa buena,los frutos secos tb... De todas formas has entendido perfectamente lo que quería decir ya que está bastante extendido el término de grasas buenas y todo el mundo medianamente normal sabe perfectamente que cuando uno dice grasas buenas se refiere al aceite de oliva aguacate frutos secos pescado pero bueno tú a lo tuyo...
> 
> Muy buena la grasa animal saturada estupenda por un día no pasa nada pero eso es basura pura



Ojito con los aguacates, la mantequilla de los veganos:

*Persina* es una toxina fungicida presente en el aguacate .

Persin - Wikipedia


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Toda grasa animal es buena.
> 
> Las no buenas son las no naturales
> 
> No vengamos con inventos



Tampoco nos columpiemos.

La grasa animal será tan buena como sano esté el animal, que es en la grasa donde se encapsulan las toxinas liposolubles y otras mierdas varias.

Un animal estabulado, que vive hasta la rodilla en su propia mierda, ultrahormonado, hasta las tetas de antibióticos (porque está siempre enfermo) y engordado con grano (que es el motivo por el que está siempre enfermo) y a saber que otras mierdas...

...no pondría yo la mano en el fuego por lo buena que vaya a ser su grasa.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ojito con los aguacates, la mantequilla de los veganos:
> 
> *Persina* es una toxina fungicida presente en el aguacate .
> 
> Persin - Wikipedia



Presente en cantidades ridículas e inocuas, salvo que te dediques a comerte el hueso o a masticar la corteza, tampoco nos flipemos.


----------



## piru (19 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Presente en cantidades ridículas e inocuas, salvo que te dediques a comerte el hueso o a masticar la corteza, tampoco nos flipemos.



Sí, pero con el precio que tienen está por ver cuantos veganos serán capaces de tirar a la basura un aguacate sobremadurado o demasiado verde. Esta gente come aguacates a diario. Es su mantequilla.


----------



## nief (19 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Tampoco nos columpiemos.
> 
> La grasa animal será tan buena como sano esté el animal, que es en la grasa donde se encapsulan las toxinas liposolubles y otras mierdas varias.
> 
> ...




Lo escribi y tan pronto lo escribi me vino a la cabeza esto mismo


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Dic 2022)

Llego tarde, pero al menos llego a este hilo...


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues os comento datos de hace algo mas de un mes (ni los había visto, fue un analisis del médico de cabecera al que ni conocía...)

Glucosa 75
Triglic. 102
Colester tot. 140
Colest HDL 45 (lo tenia hace dos meses en treintaypico) 
Colest LDL 80
Hem. glic. 5.4 

Me han bajado los trigliceridos, subido el colesterol total, tambien el HDL asi como el LDL

Peso he bajado solo un poco más pero no tan exageradamente, estabilizado entorno a 85 quilos, ejercicio he hecho más bien poco... de comer:
mucho huevo, jamon, chorizo, morcilla, paté, aguacate, sardinas, frutosecos, chocolate bastante puro, bastantes ensaladas... mas bien poca fruta y, efectivamente, el ácido úrico ha entrado en rango

(por cierto, aunque no me lo han mirado, tiene pinta que la testosterona se ha empoderau...)


----------



## nocelebration (20 Dic 2022)

Muchas gracias . La verdad es que lo positivo que estoy sacando con esta experiencia, es que no me parece una dieta ni mucho menos, más bien una nueva forma de alimentarme. Por eso lo veo llevadero en el tiempo, a diferencia de Dukan y demás historias, que al final lo veía menos efectivo al menos en mi caso.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

Yo os comento cuál era, y sigue siendo, mi principal problema:

el rollo del acompañar cosas con pan, con el agravante de que antes tiraba bastante del dañino pan de molde

hay cosas que antes comía con pan y ahora hago rollos de buen jamón, rellenándolo del elemento a untar en cuestión

en consecuencia, aparte de comer bastante más huevo que antes, ya no es frito para untar, sino cocidos -ahí aprovecho tb para rellenar- aparte de los huevos crudos que me zampo bien por la mañana o bien por la noche

PD: igual estoy haciendo alguna barbaridad, pero bueno... pa eso estáis los más duchos, para corregirnos


----------



## nocelebration (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo os comento cuál era, y sigue siendo, mi principal problema:
> 
> el rollo del acompañar cosas con pan, con el agravante de que antes tiraba bastante del dañino pan de molde
> 
> ...



Yo el pan no me está costando en exceso , al menos en el dia a dia. Lo noto más los fines de semana que solemos comer mi mujer y yo en casa, con un buen vino, chacinas varias , y ahí si lo he notado. También alguna hamburguesa que me comía los domingos (hecha en casa)... Lo estoy sustituyendo con pan hecho con harina de almendra, y bueno, no está igual, pero al menos puedes mojarlo en el aceite, o untarlo de paté. Tambien lo he usado como pan de hamburguesa. Hay muchas recetas en youtube.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Yo el pan no me está costando en exceso , al menos en el dia a dia. Lo noto más los fines de semana que solemos comer mi mujer y yo en casa, con un buen vino, chacinas varias , y ahí si lo he notado. También alguna hamburguesa que me comía los domingos (hecha en casa)... Lo estoy sustituyendo con pan hecho con harina de almendra, y bueno, no está igual, *pero al menos puedes mojarlo en el aceite, o untarlo de paté*. Tambien lo he usado como pan de hamburguesa. Hay muchas recetas en youtube.



sí, esa es la única jodienda hasta la fecha... porque ha desaparecido la adicción


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo os comento cuál era, y sigue siendo, mi principal problema:
> 
> el rollo del acompañar cosas con pan, con el agravante de que antes tiraba bastante del dañino pan de molde
> 
> ...



Comer un trocito de buen pan es una cosa

Y zamparse media bolsa de bimbo otra

No estas haciendo ninguna tonteria comiendo natural

Tus a analisis asi lo atestiguan

Trigliceridos muy bien

Hdl ya ha subido bastante. Quizas en el siguiente ya anda por 50 o 55 el hdl

Saludos


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

nocelebration dijo:


> Muchas gracias . La verdad es que lo positivo que estoy sacando con esta experiencia, es que no me parece una dieta ni mucho menos, más bien una nueva forma de alimentarme. Por eso lo veo llevadero en el tiempo, a diferencia de Dukan y demás historias, que al final lo veía menos efectivo al menos en mi caso.




Ahi queria llegar yo

Quitas 4 cosas q son mas bien dañinas. Añades muuucjas otras y de paso aprendes a co.er bien


Yo diria q disfruto mas ahora la comida que antes la verdad


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hdl ya ha subido bastante. Quizas en el siguiente ya anda por 50 o 55 el hdl
> 
> Saludos



supongo que si le meto algo más de deporte ayudará


----------



## Leunam (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo os comento cuál era, y sigue siendo, mi principal problema:
> 
> el rollo del acompañar cosas con pan, con el agravante de que antes tiraba bastante del dañino pan de molde
> 
> ...











LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN


Los huevos, uno de los alimentos más nutritivos que existen El alimento más perfecto de la naturaleza, la mejor fuente de proteínas, ...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com





"Os recuerdo *esta publicación *en la que un hombre de 88 años que había comido una media de 25 huevos en los últimos 20 años, tenía un colesterol sanguíneo normal, de sólo 200 mg/dl. Os acordáis?



¿Cómo puede ser?

Pues precisamente, este señor, en vez de dejar viuda a su mujer (de cual todos los médicos le amenazarían por comerse tal cantidad de huevos diarios) fue él el que se quedó viudo.
Con 88 años fue a consulta a su médico, por estar deprimido tras el fallecimiento de su mujer.
Cuando el médico le entrevistó y le preguntó qué tipo de actividad realizaba en su vida diaria y qué alimentación llevaba, se sorprendió de que *este hombre, en los últimos 20 años, había comido entre 20 y 30 huevos cocidos cada día, todos los días.*

Cuando vieron valores de colesterol normales, concluyeron:

_"The results explain in dramatic fashion the apparent paradox of an enormous dietary cholesterol intake and longevity to the age of 88 without clinically important atherosclerosis. The patient had extremely efficient compensatory mechanisms — namely, a marked reduction in the efficiency of cholesterol absorption, greatly increased synthesis of bile acids, and apparently reduced cholesterol synthesis relative to his cholesterol absorption."

Estos resultado explican de una forma dramática, la "aparente paradoja" de una enorme cantidad de colesterol en la dieta y una longevidad de 88 años sin una ateroesclerosis de importancia clínica.
El paciente tendría unos "mecanismos compensatorios extremadamente eficientes", como por ejemplo una marcada reducción en la eficiencia de la absorción del colesterol, un gran aumento en la síntesis de los ácidos biliares y una "aparente reducción de su síntesis de colesterol" en relación a su absorción de colesterol._ "


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> supongo que si le meto algo más de deporte ayudará



Yo creo q es una merzcla de

Comer bien con mas grasas
Reducir la inflamacion general, lleva su tiempo
Ejercicio

Yo tarde 2 años en subir de 70 a 90


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> LOS HUEVOS, UNO DE LOS ALIMENTOS MÁS NUTRITIVOS QUE EXISTEN
> 
> 
> Los huevos, uno de los alimentos más nutritivos que existen El alimento más perfecto de la naturaleza, la mejor fuente de proteínas, ...
> ...



O que el colesterol de la dieta APENAS IMPACTA AL COLESTEROL SANGUÍNEO, por ejemplo.

Igual por eso los danacoles y esas mierdas te bajan el colesterol un 10%, y sanseacabó: porque lo que hacen es limitar la absorción del colesterol de la dieta, que de todos modos no es el componente principal, sino uno muy menor.

"aparente reducción de síntesis de colesterol", otra que te meto.
Igual es que EL CUERPO NO ES GILIPOLLAS, y si tienes colesterol en abundancia en la dieta, pues se esfuerza menos en fabricarlo de suyo...
...y lo mismo resulta que los niveles de colesterol LOS MANEJA "OTRA COSA".


----------



## diegoms (20 Dic 2022)

Buenas gente. Hoy he ido a comprar ghee a Carrefour después de leer varias páginas del hilo y me llevado la sorpresa de que ninguna dependienta sabía que coño era eso. Por otro lado no estaba en la zona de las mantequillas. Alguno sabe dónde puede estar (si es que allí lo venden)?


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

diegoms dijo:


> Buenas gente. Hoy he ido a comprar ghee a Carrefour después de leer varias páginas del hilo y me llevado la sorpresa de que ninguna dependienta sabía que coño era eso. Por otro lado no estaba en la zona de las mantequillas. Alguno sabe dónde puede estar (si es que allí lo venden)?



100% Ghee Mantequilla Clarificada Bio - 200g- Hsn

En la zona BIO (también conocida como puñalada trapera), 10 pavos largos los 200 gramos.

O puedes comprar mantequilla normal (un poco buena, kerrygold no es mala opción) y hacerlo tú mismo:

Como Hacer Ghee Casero (Mantequilla Clarificada)


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> O que el colesterol de la dieta APENAS IMPACTA AL COLESTEROL SANGUÍNEO, por ejemplo.
> 
> Igual por eso los danacoles y esas mierdas te bajan el colesterol un 10%, y sanseacabó: porque lo que hacen es limitar la absorción del colesterol de la dieta, que de todos modos no es el componente principal, sino uno muy menor.
> 
> ...




Que maneja el colesterol en sangre/ cuerpo?

Que igual ahora no caigo


----------



## pocmoko (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo os comento cuál era, y sigue siendo, mi principal problema:
> 
> el rollo del acompañar cosas con pan, con el agravante de que antes tiraba bastante del dañino pan de molde
> 
> ...



Buena idea, rollitos de jamon...


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Yo es que encajo aqui









Lean Mass Hyper-responders


IMPORTANT UPDATE: Please visit our new paper on Lean Mass Hyper-responders published in Current Developments in Nutrition ( Lean Mass Hyper-responder Overview Generally speaking, Lean Mass Hyper-re…




cholesterolcode.com





Lo estan analizando


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Bueno, pues os comento datos de hace algo mas de un mes (ni los había visto, fue un analisis del médico de cabecera al que ni conocía...)
> 
> Glucosa 75
> Triglic. 102
> ...



La próxima vez pídele al médico la insulina en ayunas. La glucemia es muy buena, desde luego; y en los perfiles aterogénicos queda mucho de margen de mejora todavía... Pero vas por muy buen camino.

Y también serían interesantes marcadores de inflamación, para ir constatando que el cambio en hábitos alimentarios está surtiendo efecto en el tema de la inflamación... Mete pescado azul de pequeño tamaño más e intenta que los huevos cocidos que te metes entre pecho y espalda -yo lo hago a saco...- sean de gallinas camperas al menos sino ecológicos cerificados (a falta de poder acceder a unos de granjas privadas ecológicas y tal...).


Por cierto, @nief, ya que eres gallego: ¿qué tal esta marca -Pazo de Vilane- de huevos que es la que consumo habitualmente? En teoría es de lo mejorcito que he visto en grandes superficies... Gracias


Edito: Los cocientes lipídicos son más que correctos (el único francamente mejorable es el de TG/HDL) pero el CT es muy, muy bajo, @Bernaldo para mi gusto, la verdad... Ahí hay que meter más grasa animal de calidad... Y seguir con el ejercicio físico para ayudar al HDL... Lo de los hidratos, ya lo tienes claro; y en este hilo saben de eso más que yo. ;-)


----------



## Verita Serum (20 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> La próxima vez pídele al médico la insulina en ayunas. La glucemia es muy buena, desde luego; y en los perfiles aterogénicos queda mucho de margen de mejora todavía... Pero vas por muy buen camino.
> 
> Y también serían interesantes marcadores de inflamación, para ir constatando que el cambio en hábitos alimentarios está surtiendo efecto en el tema de la inflamación... Mete pescado azul de pequeño tamaño más e intenta que los huevos cocidos que te metes entre pecho y espalda -yo lo hago a saco...- sean de gallinas camperas al menos sino ecológicos cerificados (a falta de poder acceder a unos de granjas privadas ecológicas y tal...).
> 
> ...



¿Cuáles son los marcadores de inflamación?


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son los marcadores de inflamación?





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-hilo-de-la-vitamina-d.1426785/post-39965950



Los que ahí pongo; y añade el INL: índice neutrófilos/linfocitos. Algunos son de prescripción habitual, otros no tanto. Hay más, pero puse los suficientes...


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Que maneja el colesterol en sangre/ cuerpo?
> 
> Que igual ahora no caigo



Yo diría que la necesidad de transportar grasas, ya sea para quemar, para hacer ñapas o para almacenarlas en sitios donde no deberían estar.


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Yo es que encajo aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da error el enlace...


----------



## Verita Serum (20 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Me da error el enlace...



A mí me funciona.


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> La próxima vez pídele al médico la insulina en ayunas. La glucemia es muy buena, desde luego; y en los perfiles aterogénicos queda mucho de margen de mejora todavía... Pero vas por muy buen camino.
> 
> Y también serían interesantes marcadores de inflamación, para ir constatando que el cambio en hábitos alimentarios está surtiendo efecto en el tema de la inflamación... Mete pescado azul de pequeño tamaño más e intenta que los huevos cocidos que te metes entre pecho y espalda -yo lo hago a saco...- sean de gallinas camperas al menos sino ecológicos cerificados (a falta de poder acceder a unos de granjas privadas ecológicas y tal...).
> 
> ...




Bien esos huevos

Cuando no los puedo comprar en la plaza compramos esos ( yo siempre los traigo de casa de gallinas q no comen pienso)

Conozco a quien los audita y cumplen. Por eso compramos esos


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Por cierto

Tb consumo carne de cerdo sin pienso

Asi come nuestro cerdo( mejor que la mayoria)


Calabaza
Calabacines
Pan 
Castañas
Tomates cherry
Pimientos
Maiz
Repollo
Lechuga
Patatas
....

Todo de temporada


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Puede ser mejor aún, pero faltan datos... Si me dices la glucemia te calculo el HOMA-IR... Y ya si pones perfil lipídico, mejor aún... También dime la glicosilada.



Del blog archiconocido por estos lares: lameteoqueviene:


*¿Qué deberíamos mirar en nuestra analítica?*

_En nuestra analítica, más que el valor del *colesterol total* o el valor del *LDL*, nos interesará ver cómo tenemos nuestros *triglicéridos *(idealmente inferiores a 100 mg/dl), cómo tenemos nuestro *HDL *(idealmente superior a 50 mg/dl y mejor si superior a 60 mg/dl) y cómo tenemos nuestros distintos cocientes.


*Los cocientes, lo más importante:

- Colesterol Total/HDL:* El más importante. Idealmente inferior a 4.5. Es el más importante, porque los niveles de HDL reflejan con mayor estabilidad nuestros niveles de triglicéridos, que son más fluctuantes y pueden variar de un día a otro. Y lo hace con un patrón inverso. Es decir, un HDL bajo reflejará unos triglicéridos generalmente altos, algo malo. 

*- LDL/HDL:* Idealmente inferior a 5, mejor si inferior a 3.5 o 2.5

-* TG/HDL: *Idealmente inferior a 2 (si es superior a 3 o a 3.5 es sinónimo de *Resistencia a la Insulina*, que es lo mismo que Síndrome Metabólico, un estado pre-diabético. Es un marcador de "Dislipemia Aterogénica" o de patrón invertido de TG y HDL, con predominancia del Small Dense LDL)

*- Insulina en ayunas: *Idealmente inferior a 12 y mejor si es inferior a 10 o incluso a 8. Un parámetro que habitualmente no se pide en las analíticas y es muy importante. Con la insulina en ayunas baja, todo el sistema exquisito funciona como un reloj suizo. Con niveles de insulina altos, la mayoría de nuestros parámetros estarán mal.

La glucosa en ayunas puede estar "controlada" durante años, sin que nos demos cuenta de que para mantenerla debajo de 100 nuestro cuerpo puede que esté necesitando cantidades enormes de insulina para mantenerla en niveles normales.
Hasta que llegará un día en que nuestro exhausto páncreas dirá "basta" y debutaremos con una diabetes tipo 2.
Esa diabetes dará la cara entonces, pero llevará años desarrollándose, oculta tras una "glucosa en ayunas normal", mientras los niveles de insulina necesarios para mantener esa glucosa han estado terriblemente altos durante muchos años.
Es la insulina en ayunas el primer factor en alterarse. La glucosa nos aguantará bien durante muchos años, sin saber que somos pre-diabéticos décadas antes de desarrollar finalmente una diabetes, la enfermedad más relacionada hoy en día con la mortalidad cardiovascular, al ser un estado de altos niveles de insulina (tóxicos) y altos niveles de glucosa en sangre (también tóxicos).

*- Hemoglobina Glicada (HbA1c): *Idealmente inferior a 5.5 (Refleja nuestra media de glucosa en sangre de los últimos 3 meses). Más fiable que nuestra glucosa en ayunas para ver cómo se ha comportado el azúcar en nuestra sangre durante las 24 h del día durante los últimos 3 meses.

- Otros parámetros que pueden resultar interesantes: Proteína C Reactiva de alta sensibilidad, Ferritina, GGT, fibrinógeno, Homocisteína, 25-OH Vitamina D, etc. De estos parámetros, salvo la vitamina D, el resto es bueno tenerlos bajos y no altos. _


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

¡Pues está muy bien!


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Desconozco tu caso pero no es el planteamiento a priori que casa con la filosofía de este hilo y la salud; salvo que tengas una hipercolesterolemia hereditaria de esas, que ahí me pierdo, la verdad...

No sé tu perfil lipídico.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> 100% Ghee Mantequilla Clarificada Bio - 200g- Hsn
> 
> En la zona BIO (también conocida como puñalada trapera), 10 pavos largos los 200 gramos.
> 
> ...




La pregunta es.. ¿Cómo comer la mantequilla?

@ajenuz @nief @Karlos Smith


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La pregunta es.. ¿Cómo comer la mantequilla?
> 
> @ajenuz @nief @Karlos Smith



Yo se la echo al café solo...


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Yo se la echo al café solo...



Me la apunto

¿Alguna otra forma?


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La pregunta es.. ¿Cómo comer la mantequilla?
> 
> @ajenuz @nief @Karlos Smith



Por cierto, en la propia web de HSNstore está esa Ghee a menos de 13€ el medio kilo: 100% Ghee Mantequilla Clarificada Bio Orgánica - HSN

De todas formas, yo con la kerrygold tiro. Aunque como ahora me he quedado sin ella y compro mucho a HSN, igual la pruebo; ya que he visto diferencias con la mantequilla...


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

Y espero que estés tomando ubiquinona/ubiquinol...


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Por cierto, en la propia web de HSNstore está esa Ghee a menos de 13€ el medio kilo: 100% Ghee Mantequilla Clarificada Bio Orgánica - HSN
> 
> De todas formas, yo con la kerrygold tiro.



Soy muy pro kerygold pero el reducir el pan la ha dejado fuera de juego, echo algo en lss sopas... pero no es lo mismo

Lo del cafe no se me había ocurrido znx


----------



## Timekiller (20 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me la apunto
> ¿Alguna otra forma?



Yo la como sola, parto un trozo de unos 50 gramos y me la como a mordiscos. A pelo. A veces mi desayuno son 50 gramos de mantequilla o mantequilla clarificada (ghee) de HSN.


----------



## nief (20 Dic 2022)

Yo apenas tomo mantequilla

Yo soy de nata liquida

Con cafe
Te
Huevos
Quiche
Fresas
Lo que sea

Mantequilla solo de viaje en portugal. Mantequilla con sal y pan de maiz. Unos bocados q saben a gloria


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

No te entiendo...









Foods High in CoQ10


CoQ10 is an important compound that is vital for normal cell function, the prevention of oxidative stress and damage, improved heart health, and more. Learn what foods to eat to get more CoQ10 in your diet.




www.webmd.com





Yo no hablo de esas cantidades... Yo hablo de varios centenares de mg; para prevenir la disfunción mitocondrial debida a las estatinas...


----------



## ajenuz (20 Dic 2022)

¡Ah, vale, pues mejor! Pero si tuvieras que utilizarlas de nuevo en un futuro -que esperemos que no-, ya sabes eso de la CoQ10.

Saludos


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Soy muy pro kerygold pero el reducir el pan la ha dejado fuera de juego, echo algo en lss sopas... pero no es lo mismo
> 
> Lo del cafe no se me había ocurrido znx



langosta, langostinos, camarones…


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La pregunta es.. ¿Cómo comer la mantequilla?
> 
> @ajenuz @nief @Karlos Smith



Yo tengo una relacion complicada con la mantequilla.

Tengo alergia a la proteina de la leche. La mantequilla contiene restos de la leche. Suficiente para notar cierta irritacion de ojos y alguna rojez en la piel.

Tiro de grasa de coco con el cafe o manteca de cacao que viene en obleas y la chupo como caramelos.

Otro descubrimiento es la leche de coco del mencabrona. Viene en unas latas. Las abres y tiene cuatro dedos de grasa blanca y dulce y la leche de coco al fondo.

Mezclas con cacao y un poco de miel y tienes una mouse cojonuda. Tiene textura entre natillas y mouse.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me la apunto
> 
> ¿Alguna otra forma?



Yo cocino con mantequilla a veces, para cambiar el sabor. En particular, pochar cebollas en mantequilla... es que es otra cosa.

También pongo una tajada más o menos gorda sobre el filete si se me hace demasiado magro (y si no, también), o veo que se ha quedado un poco seco.

Si haces ghee, se me ocurre que no sería ni mala idea echarle un par de dientes de ajo a que maceren dentro (invent total, no sé cómo mezclarán porque no he hecho ni consumido ghee nunca)

Otra más: salsa meuniére para el pescado, con mantequilla, perejil y limón (el rebozado del pescado te lo puedes saltar)


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Yo tengo una relacion complicada con la mantequilla.
> 
> Tengo alergia a la proteina de la leche. La mantequilla contiene restos de la leche. Suficiente para notar cierta irritacion de ojos y alguna rojez en la piel.
> 
> ...



Para eso es precisamente el ghee: para retirar todo rastro de proteína de la mantequilla y dejar sólo la grasa.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo cocino con mantequilla a veces, para cambiar el sabor. En particular, pochar cebollas en mantequilla... es que es otra cosa.
> 
> También pongo una tajada más o menos gorda sobre el filete si se me hace demasiado magro (y si no, también), o veo que se ha quedado un poco seco.
> 
> ...



sí, lo de echar sobre filete caliente también lo había hecho


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Para eso es precisamente el ghee: para retirar todo rastro de proteína de la mantequilla y dejar sólo la grasa.



He probado ghee y si casi no noto alergia, pero es un casi. Siempre quedan trazas a veces algo mas que trazas segun lo finos que sean los que lo preparan. 

Habiendo otras grasas no me lio.

Pd. La nata me encanta tambien y la monto con un chorrito de miel sale buenisima. En un año la habre hecho un par de veces por lo mismo. Me tomo antihistaminico pero los ojos llorosos un par de dias.


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> He probado ghee y si casi no noto alergia, pero es un casi. Siempre quedan trazas a veces algo mas que trazas segun lo finos que sean los que lo preparan.
> 
> Habiendo otras grasas no me lio.
> 
> Pd. La nata me encanta tambien y la monto con un chorrito de miel sale buenisima. En un año la habre hecho un par de veces por lo mismo. Me tomo antihistaminico pero los ojos llorosos un par de dias.



Comprensible.

Una lástima, una buena mantequilla es un manjar, además de razonablemente asequible.


----------



## piru (21 Dic 2022)

Una alternativa a la mantequilla es la manteca de cerdo estilo alemán: schmalz






https://www.fassonline.es/p/manteca-de-cerdo-con-bacon-laru-150-gr


----------



## Smiling Jack (21 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Una alternativa a la mantequilla es la manteca de cerdo estilo alemán: schmalz
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300130
> 
> ...



O estilo español

Manteca colora de 500 grs


----------



## cholesfer (21 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me la apunto
> 
> ¿Alguna otra forma?



Yo hago un par de cosas.

Caliento agua, o te haces un té, y en un vaso bato un huevo, pong una cucharada grande de cacao puro sin desgrasar, media cuchara de canela de ceylan, le añado un trozo gordo de mantequilla, miel...y echo el agua caliente o el té (antes espero que no esté tan caliente para que la miel no pierda propiedades).... Y para dentro. A veces tb pongo aceite de coco, voy rotando. 

También me hago durante todo el año una especie de tsatsiki. En la batidora meto un yogur griego, menta que cultivo, dos cabezas de ajo, un pepino (si es verano lo cultivo yo), un trozo gordo de mantequilla, aceite de oliva virgen extra, sal, granos de pimienta...lo bato todo, y para dentro.


----------



## piru (21 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> O estilo español
> 
> Manteca colora de 500 grs
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300183



Ya, pero ese pimentón no es para todo el mundo ni para todas las horas.


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

No, no lo conozco.

Pero le comento.

Como ya dije ahi atras, desde que cambie la dieta hace 2 años (sin proponermelo) casi no he vuelto a comer pollo.

Por que no?

Pues porque si las opciones son:

pescado
carne (vaca, conejo o cerdo)
huevos
lacteos
verduras


Pues nunca voy a por pollo.

Es una carne que suele ser solo proteina y no me sabe a nada.


A parte que los pollos engordados .... naturales ya te digo yo que no comen.

Pues es que no me llama en absoluto

Se que se promociona mucho por eso mismo porque no tiene grasa... quizas por eso mismo paso de comerla.

Saludos


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

Pues fijate.

Sabes que le echo yo a la ensalada?

Bacon frito cortado en trozos.

Cada pedacito que llevas a la boca es una explosion de sabor.

Se lo eche un dia ahi porque me sobraban dos lonchas y ahora casi siempre se lo echo porque es alucinante el impacto que le da a la ensalada.

Es como lo de echar aceite oliva virgen al yogurt natural


----------



## Meñakoz (21 Dic 2022)

Qué alimentos puedes comer que sean compatibles si padeces de colitis ulcerosa y diabetes en grado leve?


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Qué alimentos puedes comer que sean compatibles si padeces de colitis ulcerosa y diabetes en grado leve?



Diabetes de tipo 2?

Supongo que ya estaras con un medico viendo eso no?

Cuentanos algo mas no?


----------



## Meñakoz (21 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Diabetes de tipo 2?
> 
> Supongo que ya estaras con un medico viendo eso no?
> 
> Cuentanos algo mas no?



Siiii, tipo 2 diagnosticada hace unos meses tomando metaformina y desde hace años arrastro colitis ulcerosa que aunque no me haya dado ningún brote hoy me ha dicho el digestivo que la proteína está elevada y habría que bajarla, así que toca un supositorio a diario durante 3 meses hasta q me volverá a ver.


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Siiii, tipo 2 diagnosticada hace unos meses tomando metaformina y desde hace años arrastro colitis ulcerosa que aunque no me haya dado ningún brote hoy me ha dicho el digestivo que la proteína está elevada y habría que bajarla, así que toca un supositorio a diario durante 3 meses hasta q me volverá a ver.




Por lo que leo de lo que es la colitis parece que viene de cuando tienes el sistema inmune tocado (seguramente mucha inflamacion en el cuerpo) lo cual con una diabetes tipo 2 no es de extrañar.

Yo ma imagino que en tu caso curando una curas la otra.

La solucion a la diabetes tipo 2 la tienes facil. 

Bajar el uso de insulina en el cuerpo.

Como? pues estas en el hilo correcto.

(Justo ahora han salido estudios que ya lo atestiguan que se cura sin medicamentos con ayuno intermitente y bajando carbohidratos)

Asi que la solucion la tienes delante de tus ojos/narices.

Yo, insisto, en los datos. Si los tienes compartelos sino pues consiguelos



Vitamina D
Hemoglobina glicosilada a1c
Glucosa e insulinas en ayunas
GGT 
Marcadores de inflamacion (creatinina etc)
Hdl
trigliceridos

Por que?

Porque deficit de vitamina D -> hara que el sistema inmune este dando por culo
Insulina y glucosa para saber tu resistencia a la insulina
GGT para saber si tb tienes higado graso
HDL idem


Si tienes datos pasalos


La diabestes tipo 2 no es cosa de 2 dias sino de decadas de consumo exagerado (y produccion elevada de insulina) de carbohidratos hasta que tu cuerpo se ha hecho inmune a la insulina.

Por mucho que tu cuerpo genere (la insulina a parte es dañina) no baja ya la glucosa.

Esta claro que no consumir glucosa es lo suyo.

Ya te aviso que se tarda 1 año por decada de abuso.

Lo ideal seria una A1c de 5.3/5.4 y bajar insulina en ayunas a alrededor de 5-10 con glucosa por debajo de 100 en ayunas.


Saludos.


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

Evidentemente todo eso acompañado de un buen endocrino y con analisis frecuentes + voluntad de cambio de estilo de vida.

La diabetes de tipo 2 es asquerosa.

Acabaras destrozado por dentro y posiblemente ciego.... si no palmas antes


----------



## Timekiller (21 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Qué alimentos puedes comer que sean compatibles si padeces de colitis ulcerosa y diabetes en grado leve?



Sobre la colitis ulcerosa échale una vistazo a esta web:

Web - Jordi Paleo


----------



## cholesfer (21 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Siiii, tipo 2 diagnosticada hace unos meses tomando metaformina y desde hace años arrastro colitis ulcerosa que aunque no me haya dado ningún brote hoy me ha dicho el digestivo que la proteína está elevada y habría que bajarla, así que toca un supositorio a diario durante 3 meses hasta q me volverá a ver.



Si en vez de al médico de la medicina occidental, la gente va a un homeópata, un chaman o un naturopata...y le recomendase que se metiese algo por el culo a diario durante 3 meses...

... La que le caería encima sería grande.

Pd: Deja la metformina, los químicos son muy malos, siempre hay efectos secundarios importantes aunque no los veas ahora. La diabetes tipo2 no es ninguna enfermedad, es una consecuencia de hábitos alimenticios malos, los cambias y ya está. Es simple.


----------



## Hemosvenido (21 Dic 2022)

Que yogur griego tomáis? Suelo comprar el cubo de Lidl y me hace el apaño.


----------



## Meñakoz (21 Dic 2022)

La verdad que con la nueva médica que ya es titular ha conseguido meterme todos los parámetros en su sitio, eso sí, a base de fármacos para colesterol, víctima D, mettaformina y la hemoglobina gluicosurada a su sitio en 6.0. El anterior doctor dejó mucho q desear y solo se puso las pilas en una ocasión q le llevaron a otro de prácticas.

58 recién cumplidos. Todavía estoy a tiempo de revertir parte de esto?

Envío última analítica, la mejor de todas debido a los medicamentos, claro.


----------



## Meñakoz (21 Dic 2022)

Otro momento lo subo que el archivo es demasiado grande y toca reducirlo


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> La verdad que con la nueva médica que ya es titular ha conseguido meterme todos los parámetros en su sitio, eso sí, a base de fármacos para colesterol, víctima D, mettaformina y la hemoglobina gluicosurada a su sitio en 6.0. El anterior doctor dejó mucho q desear y solo se puso las pilas en una ocasión q le llevaron a otro de prácticas.
> 
> 58 recién cumplidos. Todavía estoy a tiempo de revertir parte de esto?
> 
> Envío última analítica, la mejor de todas debido a los medicamentos, claro.




Estas a tiempo de revertirlo todo

Come sano 
Fuera hidratos

Y sin medicinas


----------



## nief (21 Dic 2022)

MeÑakoz

Le recomendaria usar un medidor de glucosa continuo

Sobretodo ahora en navidades para aprender


----------



## qbit (22 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> a base de fármacos para colesterol, *víctima D*, *mettaformina* y la hemoglobina *gluicosurada* a su sitio en 6.0.



vitamina D, metformina y hemoglobina glucosilada.


----------



## The Black Adder (22 Dic 2022)

Hemosvenido dijo:


> Que yogur griego tomáis? Suelo comprar el cubo de Lidl y me hace el apaño.



Yo personalmente tomo "el cubo del Ahorramás", je je. Son cubos de 1 kg. Es yogur producido en Austria, y por el origen y lo que pone en la etiqueta me parece que es el mismo yogur que venden en otros supermercados (Carrefour, Lupa) bajo la marca "Margui". 

Lo escogí porque aparte de venirme bien (hay un Ahorramás cerca de casa) es de los más bajos en HC, 3.6 gr/100 gr. La crema de yogur griego Reina también anda por ahí en hidratos, puede que incluso algo menos, ahora no lo recuerdo. Viene en tarros de 0.5 kg y está muy buena, pero es bastante más cara. Yo tomo mucho yogur (es mi postre estándar por la noche, con nueces y cacao, o a veces algún arándano), así que estos formatos grandes de 1 kg que no salen muy caros me vienen bien.


----------



## diegoms (23 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me la apunto
> 
> ¿Alguna otra forma?



A cucharadas.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Dic 2022)

Os doy una alternativa o sustituto del pan.

Realmente una vez que te acostumbras a comer sin pan, pocas veces lo echas de menos, pero aquí os dejo como digo una alternativa sana.

Es una receta de crepes, que como digo, sustituye perfectamente a poder rebañar el plato con pan o a acompañarlo con algún embutido.

Son 3 ingredientes, avena integral, huevo y leche vegetal (la que menos mierda traiga, suele ser la de arroz, sino también se puede usar agua).

Un vaso casi lleno de avena (la echáis en la batidora y la batis para que quede muy muy fina), 2 huevos, 1 vaso hasta arriba de leche vegetal (o agua), un chorrito de aceite de oliva, una pizca de azúcar (en mi caso tengo caña integral de Cuba que uso sólo para cosas así) y salais al gusto.

Lo batis todo, que quede liquidito. Sarten redonda, fuego fuerte, podéis echar para la primera crepe un trocito de Manteca o mantequilla...uno o dos minutos, vuelta y vuelta y fuera.

A más cantidad y/o más pequeña la sarten, más grosor, aunque no recomiendo hacerlas gorditas la verdad.

Ya está, es simple y nutritivo, y como digo os sirve para rebañar platos o para untar mantequilla o algún tipo de queso o paté, etc...

Saludos.


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os doy una alternativa o sustituto del pan.
> 
> Realmente una vez que te acostumbras a comer sin pan, pocas veces lo echas de menos, pero aquí os dejo como digo una alternativa sana.
> 
> ...




Te lo compro.

Ahora no te compro la mierda de leche vegetal. Lo siento pero es un ultraprocesado como el que mas.

Saludos.


----------



## elpesetilla (23 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Te lo compro.
> 
> Ahora no te compro la mierda de leche vegetal. Lo siento pero es un ultraprocesado como el que mas.
> 
> Saludos.



Como el aceite de oliva entonces...

La leche vegetal de almendras que tengo ahora mismo delante está elaborada con almendras prensadas para sacarle el jugo,agua y la tan peligrosa vitamina e como conservante,todo un peligro para la salud


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Como el aceite de oliva entonces...
> 
> La leche vegetal de almendras que tengo ahora mismo delante está elaborada con almendras prensadas para sacarle el jugo,agua y la tan peligrosa vitamina e como conservante,todo un peligro para la salud



Con la salvedad que a continuación te expongo:

Debes entender que el AOVE tiene un perfil lipídico diferente al de la mayoría de aceites vegetales -de frutos secos-... Es rico en ácido oleico (Omega-9) y no en ácido linoleico (Omega-6).

De todas formas, la almedra no es de los peores frutos secos en cuanto al ratio Omega-6 : Omega-3.

Es mejor el aceite de cártamo o el de cacahuetes, o la grasa del aguacate, que usar la fracción lipídica de la almendra para "leche"...

Un buen yogurt o un buen kéfir es superior a las nueces y cualquier otro fruto seco como alimento. Y no demonizo a los frutos secos... Tienen y deben tener su lugar.

El peligro para la salud proviene de un exceso de Omega-6 en detrimento de Omega-3... Conocer el ratio o al menos las distintas fracciones lipídicas de los alimentos que se consumen de manera habital, es importante.

Hay que tener un ratio Omega-6 : Omega-3 inferior a 4:1. Lee sobre ácido linoleico e inflamación. Y ya sé que los ácidos grasos de la serie Omega-6 son necesarios y fundamentales para iniciar la cascada inflamatoria, pero sin que esta se desmadre. El ácido araquidónico es crucial también, pero más aún el EPA para taponar una inflamación sistémica desbocada...

Saludos


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Dic 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Os doy una alternativa o sustituto del pan.
> 
> Realmente una vez que te acostumbras a comer sin pan, pocas veces lo echas de menos, pero aquí os dejo como digo una alternativa sana.
> 
> ...



Justo lo que precisaba. En mi caso no es dependencia en sí del pan sino de ese rebañar, algo con lo que empapar grasas, mantequilla, patés, etc

Sóis unos hachas


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Te lo compro.
> 
> Ahora no te compro la mierda de leche vegetal. Lo siento pero es un ultraprocesado como el que mas.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues con agua, chavales...


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Dic 2022)

Hace 3 días que he dejado carbohidratos y comida insana..

Parece que tengo síndrome de abstinencia...vomitonas, mal estar, falta de apetito, pero curiosamente no me falta energía


----------



## elpesetilla (23 Dic 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Con la salvedad que a continuación te expongo:
> 
> Debes entender que el AOVE tiene un perfil lipídico diferente al de la mayoría de aceites vegetales -de frutos secos-... Es rico en ácido oleico (Omega-9) y no en ácido linoleico (Omega-6).
> 
> ...



Yo hacía referencia a que el forero dijo que un una bebida vegetal es un ultra procesado, y simplemente es sacarle el jugo a el fruto seco añadir agua y puse como ejemplo la aceituna como el aceite de oliva es aceituna prensada un ultra procesado sería un zumo biofruta de Pascual por ejemplo...

Lo de el Omega 6 y omega tres simplemente me parece que debes estar de broma como no sé hasta qué punto de locura puede llegar alguno, ni que fuera a beberte dos litros de bebida de almendra o comerte 200 gramos de frutos secos diarios....


----------



## Karlos Smith (23 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues con agua, chavales...



Huevo y aceite de oliva y tienes fraccion liquida para hacer panes paleo diversos, sin meter esa mierda de "leche" de avena o similar del super.

Lo bates con levadura y añades almendras, nueces o avellanas. Yo a veces le echo tambien ajo y pimenton.


----------



## derepen (23 Dic 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> La verdad que con la nueva médica que ya es titular ha conseguido meterme todos los parámetros en su sitio, eso sí, a base de fármacos para colesterol, víctima D, mettaformina y la hemoglobina gluicosurada a su sitio en 6.0. El anterior doctor dejó mucho q desear y solo se puso las pilas en una ocasión q le llevaron a otro de prácticas.
> 
> 58 recién cumplidos. Todavía estoy a tiempo de revertir parte de esto?
> 
> Envío última analítica, la mejor de todas debido a los medicamentos, claro.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Yo hacía referencia a que el forero dijo que un una bebida vegetal es un ultra procesado, y simplemente es sacarle el jugo a el fruto seco añadir agua y puse como ejemplo la aceituna como el aceite de oliva es aceituna prensada un ultra procesado sería un zumo biofruta de Pascual por ejemplo...
> 
> Lo de el Omega 6 y omega tres simplemente me parece que debes estar de broma como no sé hasta qué punto de locura puede llegar alguno, ni que fuera a beberte dos litros de bebida de almendra o comerte 200 gramos de frutos secos diarios....



La primera parte te la acepto; ya que efectivamente llevas razón. La segunda, estúdiala si quieres: no hace falta hincharse a frutos secos para dar preponderancia a los Omega-6 en detrimento de los Omega-3; los primeros están demasiado bien repartidos por toda la dieta moderna occidental; no así los segundos. Que cada uno obre como quiera, desde luego...


----------



## Thundercat (23 Dic 2022)

Yo en casa como sin pan porque me da pereza ir a la panaderia y congelarlo todo. Pa comer el del Mercabroma no como pan.


----------



## Covidian (23 Dic 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Madre mía...mis dieses por su tenacidad y fuerza de voluntad en ese cambio para muy bien.



Muchas gracias.

Me han pedido por privado que ponga mas fotos y comente la dieta, ya que hay gente que duda de que lo que digo sea verdad, que no tenia estrias, etc. Lo que pasa es que las estrias las tapaba en las fotos con el pantalon.

En su dia documente todo el proceso en un foro de fitness asi que he podido rescatar la mayoria de fotos


Marzo 2011 - 140 kg:












Noviembre 2011 - 78 kg:







Mayo 2012 - 64 kg:







junio 2012 - 66 kg


----------



## Covidian (23 Dic 2022)

Junio 2012 - Dieta dias de entreno:







Junio 2012 - Dieta dias de descanso:







Rutina Fullbody 3 dias a la semana con cardio de forma opcional 3 dias a la semana en ayunas.

Si quereis mas fotos o mas informacion preguntad.


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Hace 3 días que he dejado carbohidratos y comida insana..
> 
> Parece que tengo síndrome de abstinencia...vomitonas, mal estar, falta de apetito, pero curiosamente no me falta energía




Si. Yo con el pan al ppio mal

Luego dices joder q le pasaba al pan. Comes un poco pero no te vuelves loco

Animo


----------



## Pichorrica (23 Dic 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Hace 3 días que he dejado carbohidratos y comida insana..
> 
> Parece que tengo síndrome de abstinencia...vomitonas, mal estar, falta de apetito, pero curiosamente no me falta energía



Y cuando empieces(si quieres) con los ayunos ten presente que vas a soltar cagaleras a mansalva el primer-segundo día de ayuno.

Ves con tus propios ojos lo que es que se te limpie todo por dentro.


----------



## piru (23 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Me han pedido por privado que ponga mas fotos y comente la dieta, ya que hay gente que duda de que lo que digo sea verdad, que no tenia estrias, etc. Lo que pasa es que las estrias las tapaba en las fotos con el pantalon.
> 
> ...



Y dijiste que las estrías desaparecían solas con el tiempo, pusiste las fotos de otro, te pillaron y ahora cambias la versión.
Cómo para creer algo de lo que dices.


----------



## Gort (23 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja... buenísimo, menudo tapabocas (a partir del minuto 16:55 si queréis ver los resultados directamente):



Comió 1.420 gramos de mantequilla en 10 días.


----------



## piru (23 Dic 2022)

Gort dijo:


> Jajajaja... buenísimo, menudo tapabocas (a partir del minuto 16:55 si queréis ver los resultados directamente):
> 
> 
> 
> Comió 1.420 gramos de mantequilla en 10 días.



Comió casi el doble: 2.268gr. Son 10 pastillas de 8 onzas, el equivalente a las de 250gr. de aquí.
Yo me empujo 50g al día


----------



## Covidian (23 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y dijiste que las estrías desaparecían solas con el tiempo, pusiste las fotos de otro, te pillaron y ahora cambias la versión.
> Cómo para creer algo de lo que dices.



Es que las estrías desaparecen con el tiempo. 

Esas fotos tienen más de 10 años

A ver si nos fijamos en lo que leemos.


----------



## piru (23 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Es que las estrías desaparecen con el tiempo.
> 
> Esas fotos tienen más de 10 años
> 
> A ver si nos fijamos en lo que leemos.



Las estrías son piel rota, son como cicatrices, no desaparecen con el tiempo.


----------



## nief (23 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Las estrías son piel rota, son como cicatrices, no desaparecen con el tiempo.




Solo comento por algo que lei. No afirmo

Ayuno largo al entrar en autofagia disminuye las estrias y piel sobrante

No de 1 tacada claro

Si alguien tiene mas info q aporte


----------



## piru (23 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Solo comento por algo que lei. No afirmo
> 
> Ayuno largo al entrar en autofagia disminuye las estrias y piel sobrante
> 
> ...



La piel sobrante puede ser, pero la estría es piel rota, una cicatriz, a todos los adelgazados por mucha piel que reabsorban si han producido estrías ahí se les quedan, estarán definidos pero si te fijas las ves.


----------



## Covidian (23 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Las estrías son piel rota, son como cicatrices, no desaparecen con el tiempo.



80% desaparece


----------



## Covidian (23 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Solo comento por algo que lei. No afirmo
> 
> Ayuno largo al entrar en autofagia disminuye las estrias y piel sobrante
> 
> ...



No hace falta entrar en autofagia, toda la perdida de peso y las ganancias posteriores las hice bajando y subiendo los hidratos.

Días de entreno 3200 kcal 65% hidratos

Días de descanso 2400 kcal 40% hidratos


----------



## cholesfer (24 Dic 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Hace 3 días que he dejado carbohidratos y comida insana..
> 
> Parece que tengo síndrome de abstinencia...vomitonas, mal estar, falta de apetito, pero curiosamente no me falta energía



Pues continua así, que en breve terminas lo más difícil, el comienzo.

Después ya sólo es mantener esos hábitos hasta que los interiorizas, y poco a poco vas puliendo detalles como la calidad de lo que ingieres, postres/dulces saludables, etc.

Recomiendo el ayuno 14/10 o 16/8 o 18/6...esto depende del ritmo de vida y horarios de cada uno, pero una vez te acostumbras a hacer 1 sola comida grande al día, y a picotear fruta o frutos secos en esos tiempos intermedios...es un placer. No se pasa hambre, controlas tu esa cuestión y no a la inversa. Y vas más ligero todo el día, sin la pesadez de las digestiones, a la que dedicamos entre un 30o40% de la energía.

Eso sí, tiene una "parte negativa" y es cuando llegas a comprender que un % muy alto de los que te rodean, son "yonkis" del azúcar, las harinas refinadas y la comida en general. Cuando llegas ese punto, es muy positivo para ti y tu organismo, pero q la vez eres consciente del como (se) envenenan a diario los que te rodean. 

Saludos.


----------



## Direct (24 Dic 2022)

Un yogur blanco o griego
1 cacho de pepino (al gusto) 
Aceite de oliva 
Sal y pimienta y 
1 medio Ajo (si te gusta) 

Batidora y tienes un salsa simple rápida y perfecta para ensaladas o carnes


----------



## Direct (24 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Junio 2012 - Dieta dias de entreno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me gusta nada pero nada nada.

Pero bueno no se cuales son tus objetivos con el tema del gym... pero ese tipo de dieta no encaja demasiado en el objetivo de este post.


----------



## elpesetilla (25 Dic 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Un yogur blanco o griego
> 1 cacho de pepino (al gusto)
> Aceite de oliva
> Sal y pimienta y
> ...



Yo tb la hago..está brutal con pechuga de pollo a la plancha o como aderezo para ensalada


----------



## Verita Serum (25 Dic 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Si no tienes ninguna enfermedad puedes comer vegetales, si no te sientan mal. Evita las más tóxicas y debería ser suficiente. Fuera cereales, legumbres de todo tipo y solanáceas (tomate, berenjena, patata....). Las brasicáceas (coles, brócoli, etc...) no deberían dar tanto problema aún que tienen mucho oxalato, ojo con los riñones que más de uno ha terminado en diálisis por los batidos esos "purificadores" a base de col kale y demás mierdas que se pusieron de moda hace poco. Las lechugas, rúcula, etc. también tienen oxlatos así que moderación.
> 
> La fruta con moderación, considérala más bien una chuchería que un alimento y evita mezclarlas con grasas. O comes hidratos o comes grasa pero las dos cosas juntas mejor, no (sí es una putada porque un bistec con patatas bien doraditas y un huevo frito en el que mojar pan están riquísmos pero es lo que hay...



Perdón si se ha contestado más adelante... ¿entonces qué verduras recomiendas? Porque sólo citas las brasicáceas pero luego dices que ojo con el oxalato, así que no sé si las recomiendas realmente o no. ¿Pimientos, calabacín, berenjena...?


----------



## cholesfer (26 Dic 2022)

Le he regalado por Navidad a la mujera actual uno de estos...para poder usarlo yo como buen burbujarra lonchafinista.

Ayer lo probó para hacer espaguetis de calabacin, con cebolla tambien dejo foto...


----------



## Covidian (26 Dic 2022)

Direct dijo:


> No me gusta nada pero nada nada.
> 
> Pero bueno no se cuales son tus objetivos con el tema del gym... pero ese tipo de dieta no encaja demasiado en el objetivo de este post.



Con esa dieta o una muy similar baje de 140 a 65 kg en 8 meses

Esa en concreto creo que era la de volumen para coger kg en el gimnasio, justo después de la perdida de peso.

Pero la dieta y los alimentos son los mismos, solo hay que jugar con los carbos subiendo o bajando dependiendo de lo que se quiera.


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

Covidian dijo:


> Con esa dieta o una muy similar baje de 140 a 65 kg en 8 meses



ostia puta aquí todos sois iguales ex obesos morbidos repugnantes, sois una raza especial o algo


----------



## qbit (29 Dic 2022)

¿El aparato que lleva este en el brazo se vende en España?


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿El aparato que lleva este en el brazo se vende en España?



Ya lo puse hce un año. Yo tuve uno 

Es terriblemente instructivo


----------



## qbit (29 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Ya lo puse hce un año. Yo tuve uno
> 
> Es terriblemente instructivo



Pues da detalles: Precio, uso, etc.


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues da detalles: Precio, uso, etc.




Ya lo hice. Antes de fin de año tienes el de libre aun a buen precio

Cuesta sobre 58euros y dura 2 semanas

Es algo sorprendente. 

Sirve para probar como es el efecto en uno mismo lo que comes. 

Verlo es alucinante


Recomendado a los q estais en este hilo

Los mejores 58e invertidos



Como siempre digo sin datos no sirve de nada


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

Busca mis post de enero del 2022. Cgm 

Hice muchos post contandolo

Para usarlo en navidades es estupendo ya que pruebas muchas comidas y postres


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)


No, para eso lo que necesitas es vivir en una cámara metabólica y sujeto a calorimetría indirecta constante. Esa fórmula que usted enlaza no es más que una burda aproximación que no tiene en cuenta el efecto de la dieta (en general, el efecto del estado hormonal) en el BMR. Lo cual es un...




www.burbuja.info






A partir de ahi lo comento


----------



## Smiling Jack (30 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Ya lo hice. Antes de fin de año tienes el de libre aun a buen precio
> 
> Cuesta sobre 58euros y dura 2 semanas
> 
> ...



Yo venía a decir que le preguntaran a usted, o en su defecto a @Karlos Smith , que también ha experimentado bastante con el cacharrín.

Como curiosidad, mi vecino que es diabético T1 también lo lleva


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Ene 2023)

Pues quería agradecer a gentes como nief, ajenuz, Karlos Smith, etc, la dedicación y desprendimiento al compartir información

Es muy bestial la mejora, hasta el punto de que las comilonas típicas de estas fiestas ya me sientan hasta ligeras. Antes cualquier comida aunque no fuese copiosa me hinchaba tensionaba el abdomen.

Chamental, si me sigo levantando casi tan plano como antes de la comilona. 

PD: ya he empezado a hacer bandas y está respondiendo el cuerpo cojonudamente, tronco superior musculando como si tuviera 27 ó 28 tacos - igual va a ser cierto lo de la memoria muscular- me están vacilando ya incluso...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

Es curioso el desacople entre el peso y el volumen actual. Resulta que me estanqué en pérdida de peso pero no de volumen. Desconcertado me hallo, la diferencia de densidad entre agua y grasa no justifica tanto desacoplamiento.

Estoy empezando a pensar que tenía mucho gas almacenado en el cuerpo. ¿Alguna explicación?

PD: no me preocupa el peso, realmente, pero tengo curiosidad


----------



## nocelebration (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es curioso el desacople entre el peso y el volumen actual. Resulta que me estanqué en pérdida de peso pero no de volumen. Desconcertado me hallo, la diferencia de densidad entre agua y grasa no justifica tanto desacoplamiento.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que tenía mucho gas almacenado en el cuerpo. ¿Alguna explicación?
> 
> PD: no me preocupa el peso, realmente, pero tengo curiosidad



Yo estoy igual, en peso llevo unas 3 semanas que no cambia mucho, pero me noto más fino, sobre todo por la ropa , que me tengo que poner el cinturón cada vez más apretado. También me pongo camisas que pensaba que no me iba a poner más.


----------



## geralto (3 Ene 2023)

Yo perdí 20 kgs con esto, solo modificando la dieta, haciendo HIITS (freeletics) y andando 10km varios días a la semana.
Me quedé muy fino, pasé de la _xl_ a la _s_.
Pero ojo, una vez perdidos, empecé a trabajar hipertrofia añadiendo carbos lo más sanos posible como avena, pan integral y cosas así antes y después del ejercicio. Pocas cantidades, con conocimiento y siempre antes y después del ejercicio, llevo así unos 6 meses, sigo vistiendo _s_ pero queda bastante mejor ahora la ropa.
Una vez leí que para perder grasa -> déficit de 700 calorias
y para ganar múculo -> súperhabit de 300 calorías, o sea poco a poco y con paciencia y, por ahora, bien


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es curioso el desacople entre el peso y el volumen actual. Resulta que me estanqué en pérdida de peso pero no de volumen. Desconcertado me hallo, la diferencia de densidad entre agua y grasa no justifica tanto desacoplamiento.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que tenía mucho gas almacenado en el cuerpo. ¿Alguna explicación?
> 
> PD: no me preocupa el peso, realmente, pero tengo curiosidad



Densidad de la grasa: 0,9 kg/l
Densidad del músculo 1,06 kg/l

A eso hay que añadir la recuperación de densidad ósea, en tanto en cuanto el exceso de azúcar y harina los desmineraliza.

EDIT: por eso recomiendo MEDIRSE, en vez de PESARSE. 
El peso es un indicador bastante malo, porque no distingue entre masa ósea, masa magra, grasa, hidratación y contenido intestinal.
Un indicador mucho mejor es el % de grasa corporal, que a falta de métodos mejores (y más caros), se puede estimar con el método de la marina americana (que sólo precisa una cinta métrica).


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

nocelebration dijo:


> Yo estoy igual, en peso llevo unas 3 semanas que no cambia mucho, pero me noto más fino, sobre todo por la ropa , que me tengo que poner el cinturón cada vez más apretado. También me pongo camisas que pensaba que no me iba a poner más.



Exacto!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Densidad de la grasa: 0,9 kg/l
> Densidad del músculo 1,06 kg/l
> 
> A eso hay que añadir la recuperación de densidad ósea, en tanto en cuanto el exceso de azúcar y harina los desmineraliza.
> ...



Eso es lo que decía, la diferencia de densidad entre grasa y músculo no justifica en mi opinión el desacople del que hablo, el volumen perdido es muy elevado para un peso que no ha variado las últimas semanas. En las primeras semanas sí que lo noté totalmente, además lo tenía claro por el aumento de "desorine". Interesante lo que dices de la densidad osea, eso ya me encajaría mejor.

A ver, es simple curiosidad, ya digo que no me preocupa. Al contrario, es que realmente tampoco quisiera perder peso, prefiero conservar pegada, jeje... Para la medición el tema de la ropa y los cinturones habla por si solo, he tenido que hacerle un par de agujeros nuevos a un par de correas.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ajenuz (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eso es lo que decía, la diferencia de densidad entre grasa y músculo no justifica en mi opinión el desacople del que hablo, el volumen perdido es muy elevado para un peso que no ha variado las últimas semanas. En las primeras semanas sí que lo noté totalmente, además lo tenía claro por el aumento de "desorine". Interesante lo que dices de la densidad osea, eso ya me encajaría mejor.
> 
> A ver, es simple curiosidad, ya digo que no me preocupa. Al contrario, es que realmente tampoco quisiera perder peso, prefiero conservar pegada, jeje... Para la medición el tema de la ropa y los cinturones habla por si solo, he tenido que hacerle un par de agujeros nuevos a un par de correas.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Claro, pero es que no es lo mismo el músculo "con pegada" -y look un poco bombeado-, que el seco _jacoyonkistyle_... Es decir: tú lo que estás notando es la falta de glucógeno muscular, creo yo... Y no quieres perder del todo ese look tan "guapo". ¿Puede ser?

¡Ojo, hay estadios intermedios en eso que digo de aquella manera!  Además, que hago referencia al aspecto meramente cosmético, no fisiológico necesariamente.


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eso es lo que decía, la diferencia de densidad entre grasa y músculo no justifica en mi opinión el desacople del que hablo, el volumen perdido es muy elevado para un peso que no ha variado las últimas semanas. En las primeras semanas sí que lo noté totalmente, además lo tenía claro por el aumento de "desorine". Interesante lo que dices de la densidad osea, eso ya me encajaría mejor.
> 
> A ver, es simple curiosidad, ya digo que no me preocupa. Al contrario, es que realmente tampoco quisiera perder peso, prefiero conservar pegada, jeje... Para la medición el tema de la ropa y los cinturones habla por si solo, he tenido que hacerle un par de agujeros nuevos a un par de correas.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Hombre, la diferencia es apreciable, un 18% no es moco de pavo, y se va a notar todavía más si la grasa que pierdes y el músculo que ganas están en sitios distintos.

Es decir, imagina que estás perdiendo grasa abdominal (que es por donde se suele empezar cuando cortas carbos) y ganando masa muscular en pecho, brazos, espalda y piernas (por decir). En el cinturón lo vas a notar un huevo, así que te va a parecer que estás perdiendo mucho volumen sin perder peso. Pero igual el volumen que estás perdiendo a paladas en un sitio, lo estás ganando repartido de a pocos por muchos otros, lo cual se nota menos.

Si además estás ejercitando la faja abdominal, a eso hay que sumarle una mejor sujeción pasiva de las vísceras (tu core "mete tripa" sin que tú lo notes).

De todos modos, la cinta métrica no engaña, y te da un indicador numérico razonablemente objetivo de seguimiento.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

ajenuz dijo:


> Claro, pero es que no es lo mismo el músculo "con pegada" -y look un poco bombeado-, que el seco _jacoyonkistyle_... Es decir: tú lo que estás notando es la falta de glucógeno muscular, creo yo... Y no quieres perder del todo ese look tan "guapo". ¿Puede ser?
> 
> ¡Ojo, hay estadios intermedios en eso que digo de aquella manera!  Además, que hago referencia al aspecto meramente cosmético, no fisiológico necesariamente.



qué va, qué va, si ya te digo que lo prefiero asín, me quité la fofada, ahora tengo menos volumen y casi el mismo peso, estéticamente mucho mejor que antes, más marcado y esas cosas que quieren lograr los metrocherchuales, a mí no me van esas mariconadas, simplemente me están vacilando como si yo buscara ir de modelito a mis años y nada más lejos (con decirte que he vuelto a comer algo de pan para no llegar a ponerme demasiado fibroso...)

ya digo que solo era curiosidad, no me cuadraba tanta bajada de volumen de flotador sin cambios de peso en las últimas semanas


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Hombre, la diferencia es apreciable, un 18% no es moco de pavo, y se va a notar todavía más si la grasa que pierdes y el músculo que ganas están en sitios distintos.
> 
> Es decir, imagina que estás perdiendo grasa abdominal (que es por donde se suele empezar cuando cortas carbos) y ganando masa muscular en pecho, brazos, espalda y piernas (por decir). En el cinturón lo vas a notar un huevo, así que te va a parecer que estás perdiendo mucho volumen sin perder peso. Pero igual el volumen que estás perdiendo a paladas en un sitio, lo estás ganando repartido de a pocos por muchos otros, lo cual se nota menos.
> 
> ...



sí, esto me encaja más... aunque tampoco llevo más que una semana o dos haciendo algo de ejercicio de bandas (ni idea tengo del tema pero bueno, algo hago, más que nada pensando en subir HDL)


----------



## ajenuz (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué va, qué va, si ya te digo que lo prefiero asín, me quité la fofada, ahora tengo menos volumen y casi el mismo peso, estéticamente mucho mejor que antes, más marcado y esas cosas que quieren lograr los metrocherchuales, a mí no me van esas mariconadas, simplemente me están vacilando como si yo buscara ir de modelito a mis años y nada más lejos (con decirte que he vuelto a comer algo de pan para no llegar a ponerme demasiado fibroso...)
> 
> ya digo que solo era curiosidad, no me cuadraba tanta bajada de volumen de flotador sin cambios de peso en las últimas semanas



Vale, perfecto, te entendí mal entonces. Y además, estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices básicamente.


----------



## nief (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es curioso el desacople entre el peso y el volumen actual. Resulta que me estanqué en pérdida de peso pero no de volumen. Desconcertado me hallo, la diferencia de densidad entre agua y grasa no justifica tanto desacoplamiento.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que tenía mucho gas almacenado en el cuerpo. ¿Alguna explicación?
> 
> PD: no me preocupa el peso, realmente, pero tengo curiosidad




Probablemente al hacer ejercicio este aume tando musculatura por todo el cuerpo

A mi me paso. De hecho me lo dicen q estoy mas delgado pero mas musculado. Yo no au.ento tan facil el musculo 

Y luego viendo fotos antiguas si q me doy cuenta 


Menos barriga y mas ancho en el torso y piernas


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Ene 2023)

Algunos de los que no coméis hidratos y tal. Habéis notado mejoría en el tema calvicie? 

En Reddit he leído de una que no es diabética pero le ha mandado el dermatólogo Metformina porque solo come que mierda y tenía el azúcar alto.(EEUU)


----------



## Smiling Jack (3 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Algunos de los que no coméis hidratos y tal. Habéis notado mejoría en el tema calvicie?
> 
> En Reddit he leído de una que no es diabética pero le ha mandado el dermatólogo Metformina porque solo come que mierda y tenía el azúcar alto.(EEUU)



Se lo digo otra vez: Síndrome de Ovario Poliquístico. Míreselo.


----------



## nief (3 Ene 2023)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se lo digo otra vez: Síndrome de Ovario Poliquístico. Míreselo.



Yo deje de tomar las pastillas para la caida del pelo, y salvo las 3 semanas de covid, no noto caida del pelo desde que hice el cambio.

De hecho:

ni caspa
ni piel seca
ni problemas con la piel en invierno
ni granos
ni piel grasienta en la cara


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ene 2023)

nief dijo:


> Yo deje de tomar las pastillas para la caida del pelo, y salvo las 3 semanas de covid, no noto caida del pelo desde que hice el cambio.
> 
> De hecho:
> 
> ...



yo tenía cada x tiempo problemas de eczema, los cuales por supuesto no han vuelto a aparecer, de momento

pero lo más espectacular de todo ha sido la mejora de la calidad de las excreciones, ahí es donde definitivamente os digo, ha habido una mejora notoria del metabolismo en su conjunto


----------



## nief (3 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo tenía cada x tiempo problemas de eczema, los cuales por supuesto no han vuelto a aparecer, de momento
> 
> pero lo más espectacular de todo ha sido la mejora de la calidad en la defección, ahí es donde definitivamente os digo, ha habido una mejora notoria del metabolismo en su conjunto




Yo, sobre ese tema, ya opine y tb note una gran mejoria


----------



## ajenuz (3 Ene 2023)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se lo digo otra vez: Síndrome de Ovario Poliquístico. Míreselo.



Buenas, yo también apunté a lo mismo; y le pasé información sobre la berberina; mejor que la metformina al respecto... y a otros.


----------



## ajenuz (3 Ene 2023)

Dejo este artículo por aquí, que creo que os puede parecer interesante... y es que sobre este tema algo habéis tratado en el pasado: transportadores de ascorbato/glucosa (SVCT y GLUT).









Antagonismo Glucosa-Ascorbato


Si utilizas jugos de fruta como fuente de vitamina C… ¡para enseguida! La razón es sencillamente que tomar tanta fructosa hace más daño que bien, y niega el contenido de ascorbato que dicha fruta pueda contener. Saturar de glucosa el medio interno oblitera los transportadores de vitamina C...




www.ernestoprietogratacos.com





... y en relación a esto:









CAUSA PRIMARIA del INFARTO en HUMANOS


La hipótesis del colesterol como causante de ateromatosis en la especie humana ha resultado ser burdamente errónea. Sobre la base de la evidencia genética, metabólica, evolutiva y clínica, el genial Linus Pauling concibió un enfoque patogénico y terapéutico unificado de porqué se taponan y...




www.ernestoprietogratacos.com


----------



## Direct (4 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es curioso el desacople entre el peso y el volumen actual. Resulta que me estanqué en pérdida de peso pero no de volumen. Desconcertado me hallo, la diferencia de densidad entre agua y grasa no justifica tanto desacoplamiento.
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que tenía mucho gas almacenado en el cuerpo. ¿Alguna explicación?
> 
> PD: no me preocupa el peso, realmente, pero tengo curiosidad



Pero haces deporte?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Ene 2023)

Direct dijo:


> Pero haces deporte?



No, aparte de caminatas tipo jubilata, pero hace unas semanas comencé a hacer ejercicios de fuerza con bandas elásticas. 

A correr seguramente comenzaré pronto.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Algunos de los que no coméis hidratos y tal. Habéis notado mejoría en el tema calvicie?
> 
> En Reddit he leído de una que no es diabética pero le ha mandado el dermatólogo Metformina porque solo come que mierda y tenía el azúcar alto.(EEUU)



Yo soy frentemono y cada día tengo más canas, pero no se me cae y parece que no tiene pinta de que se vaya a caer.


----------



## Ratona001 (5 Ene 2023)

Estáis protegidos contra este MAL

El estudio lo han hecho los chinos. Que como ahí ha aumentado la calvicie echan la culpa a la comida de occidente. Pero al menos hay movimiento y buscan tratamientos


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estáis protegidos contra este MAL
> 
> El estudio lo han hecho los chinos. Que como ahí ha aumentado la calvicie echan la culpa a la comida de occidente. Pero al menos hay movimiento y buscan tratamientos



El gran miedo del forero medio, perder su vigorosa mata de pelo, convertirse en un calvo paco


----------



## ajenuz (5 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estáis protegidos contra este MAL
> 
> El estudio lo han hecho los chinos. Que como ahí ha aumentado la calvicie echan la culpa a la comida de occidente. Pero al menos hay movimiento y buscan tratamientos



No hay por dónde coger ese estudio, ni vídeo ni al doctor... Y me lo he visto.


----------



## nief (5 Ene 2023)

hola,

Por cierto. Yo si que soy fan de un buen roscon de reyes. 

Harina, huevos, mantequilla, nata, azucar y los conservantes de rigor.

Una vez encontrado uno (que dura 2 dias entre 2 personas) se disfruta y punto.


Pero una vez esto dicho. 

800g pesa el susodicho.

Tiene 25g de azucar por cada 100g. (osea 1/4)

Vamos que te metes entre pecho y espalda:

400g * 1/4 = 100g de azucar en dos dias solo con el susodicho roscon (sin contar la harina claro que sino sube al 45%)

Pero una vez al año no hace ningun daño.



Eso si os dire que pase 2 dias de invierno con un calor en cama que flipas era un puto horno. Se ve que mi cuerpo queria quemar azucar.

Mi parienta se lo paso de maravilla de noche acercandose a calentarse.

No exagero pero a las 5am me desperte y me tuve que destapar y poner en pelotas del calor que tenia.

Que cosas tiene el desacoplamiento cuando estas adaptado. Que tu cuerpo quema energia sin hacer nada.

De hecho el reloj de pulsera que mide pulsaciones y tal me daba 15ppm mas de media por la noche que en dias anteriores. De 50 a 65.

Saludos


----------



## CharlesTheFifth (Viernes a la(s) 2:05 AM)

Dieta vegetariana, no vegana, incluyendo lácteos y huevos. Hace 20 años que no piso un gimnasio. En mi época de "viajante" hasta +4.5 kg, luego todo normal. Me pongo hasta las trancas cuando quiero y ni engordo ni adelgazo apenas. Mi clave: bien de hidratos por la mañana, normal al mediodía y dos comidas antes de acostarme (patatas cocidas 2-3 veces de cena por semana). A ver si no van a ser las harinas y van a ser las hormonas de engorde.  (sin ánimo de sembrar polémica)


----------



## CharlesTheFifth (Viernes a la(s) 2:07 AM)

Aclarar que en mi época de +4.5 no era vegetariano aún y que por ejemplo el azúcar jamás me ha gustado.


----------



## Direct (Viernes a la(s) 7:50 AM)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No, aparte de caminatas tipo jubilata, pero hace unas semanas comencé a hacer ejercicios de fuerza con bandas elásticas.
> 
> A correr seguramente comenzaré pronto.



No corras. (LA SARCOPENIA ES TU ENEMIGO) 

Sigue con caminatas y dale a los hierros.


----------



## Direct (Viernes a la(s) 7:51 AM)

CharlesTheFifth dijo:


> Dieta vegetariana, no vegana, incluyendo lácteos y huevos. Hace 20 años que no piso un gimnasio. En mi época de "viajante" hasta +4.5 kg, luego todo normal. Me pongo hasta las trancas cuando quiero y ni engordo ni adelgazo apenas. Mi clave: bien de hidratos por la mañana, normal al mediodía y dos comidas antes de acostarme (patatas cocidas 2-3 veces de cena por semana). A ver si no van a ser las harinas y van a ser las hormonas de engorde.  (sin ánimo de sembrar polémica)



Metabolismo muy rápido y seguro que no comes tanto como piensas.


----------



## Bernaldo (Viernes a la(s) 8:28 AM)

Direct dijo:


> No corras. (LA SARCOPENIA ES TU ENEMIGO)
> 
> Sigue con caminatas y dale a los hierros.



Grazie, amico


----------



## elpesetilla (Viernes a la(s) 8:53 AM)

CharlesTheFifth dijo:


> Dieta vegetariana, no vegana, incluyendo lácteos y huevos. Hace 20 años que no piso un gimnasio. En mi época de "viajante" hasta +4.5 kg, luego todo normal. Me pongo hasta las trancas cuando quiero y ni engordo ni adelgazo apenas. Mi clave: bien de hidratos por la mañana, normal al mediodía y dos comidas antes de acostarme (patatas cocidas 2-3 veces de cena por semana). A ver si no van a ser las harinas y van a ser las hormonas de engorde.  (sin ánimo de sembrar polémica)




el ejercicio fisico es fundamental, y mas en un pollavieja como seguramente seras. que debes tener el perfil hormonal de una mujer y menos testosterona que un niño de 12 años... a todos nos llegará, pero a unos mas que a otros..

prefiero tener 5 kilos de mas e ir al gimnasio, nadar, bicicleta etc que estar delgado sin mas..

el ejercicio y sobre todo el ejercicio de fuerza ( ir a una huerta a tirar de azada podria valer...) es fubndamental para tener una vejez sana

te has fijado como a los viejos con la edad se les pone cara de señorona?? 

Muchos viejos delgados y con cara de mujer... luego mira bahamontes o a viejos que han hecho ejercicio y veras que no tienen esas facciones de marica... yo me encontré a bahamontes hace 12 años montando en bicicleta.. ahroa supongo que no porque tiene 94 años... pèro todo suma..

mi abuelo tiene 89 años para 90 y esta del copon y hasta hace 3 años tenia una huerta muy grande que trabajaba el solo


----------



## Francaco (Viernes a la(s) 12:27 PM)

Buenos días.

Os vengo a recomendar los vídeos del Dr. Sten Ekberg



Los videos están en inglés, pero se pueden poner subtítulos en español y los traduce correctamente.

Este de la mantequilla es impresionante:



Explica muchos conceptos de este hilo, me ha gustado la manera de que tiene de explicarlo, bastante sencilla de entender.


----------



## piru (Viernes a la(s) 3:00 PM)

Direct dijo:


> No corras. (LA SARCOPENIA ES TU ENEMIGO)
> 
> Sigue con caminatas y dale a los hierros.



No hay que dejar la carrera del todo porque el impacto de la carrera mineraliza los huesos. Yo lo he bajado a 30´ 1 vez a la semana.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Viernes a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Por problemas de espalda no puedo hacer pesas. ¿Valdría como ejercicio de fuerza nadar con palas?


----------



## CharlesTheFifth (Sábado a la(s) 1:37 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> el ejercicio fisico es fundamental, y mas en un pollavieja como seguramente seras. que debes tener el perfil hormonal de una mujer y menos testosterona que un niño de 12 años... a todos nos llegará, pero a unos mas que a otros..
> 
> prefiero tener 5 kilos de mas e ir al gimnasio, nadar, bicicleta etc que estar delgado sin mas..
> 
> ...



A ver, pollavieja, pues sí. Que hago “cero” de ejercicio, pues también. Que luego cuando hay que levantar hierros remando resulta que el pollavieja puede más que el maricagominagimnasio, pues también.

No proyectes tus fustraciones sobre los demás y vivirás más y mejor.

Desde el cariño.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Sábado a la(s) 10:46 PM)

AQuí nadie habla de la flora intestinal y es importantísima para estar sanote y no engordar.


----------



## Bernaldo (Domingo a la(s) 6:42 AM)

Por lo que hemos ido medio aprendiendo en el jilo ese artículo es filfa, purria desinformativa.

En lo que a mí respecta, después de las comilonas, turrones, roscón, etc... sigo estabilizado entre los 86-87, con varios agujeros menos de cinturón que hace 3 meses. De momento, sin efecto rebote. 



Aotearoa dijo:


> Los excesos navideños dejan hasta tres kilos más entre la mitad de los españoles
> 
> 
> El Día de Reyes pone punto y final a la Navidad, unas festividades marcadas por los excesos alimenticios y por la ingesta de comidas copiosas. Durante estas fechas, donde son habituales las comidas de empresa y las reuniones entre familia y amigos, más de la mitad de la población española...
> ...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Domingo a la(s) 9:11 AM)

Covidian dijo:


> Junio 2012 - Dieta dias de entreno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me surge la duda al ver estos macros, ¿el arroz integral crudo significa sin aderezos o sin cocinar?


----------



## dietis (Domingo a la(s) 2:39 PM)

nief dijo:


> Mi parienta *se lo paso de maravilla* de noche acercandose a calentarse.



Que jodio el nief...


----------



## dietis (Domingo a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Os vengo a recomendar los vídeos del Dr. Sten Ekberg
> 
> ...



La cosa está en que 10 días no ayuda mucho a sacar conclusiones.

Y luego la clave: ¿el problema está en la interacción de HC's y grasas? ¿A partir de qué cantidad de CH's aparecen los problemas?

Esta última pregunta es clave, por ejemplo, para perfiles de gente que debe incluir CH's pq su consumo calórico es sencillamente brutal. Y sólo con grasas al final terminas simplemente cagando blando, gases (otra forma de liberar el exceso de grasa), y demasiadas visitas al baño.


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 3:19 PM)

dietis dijo:


> La cosa está en que 10 días no ayuda mucho a sacar conclusiones.
> 
> Y luego la clave: ¿el problema está en la interacción de HC's y grasas? ¿A partir de qué cantidad de CH's aparecen los problemas?
> 
> Esta última pregunta es clave, por ejemplo, para perfiles de gente que debe incluir CH's pq su consumo calórico es sencillamente brutal. Y sólo con grasas al final terminas simplemente cagando blando, gases (otra forma de liberar el exceso de grasa), y demasiadas visitas al baño.



Yo no me meto 250gr diarios de mantequilla pero sí +-50gr diarios, hasta esa cantidad puedo asegurar que no hay problemas de gases ni diarreas. pero hablo de grasa animales, los aceites vegetales son otra cosa.


----------



## Covidian (Domingo a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me surge la duda al ver estos macros, ¿el arroz integral crudo significa sin aderezos o sin cocinar?



A mí también me ha entrado la duda cuando lo he leído xD

En mi vida he comido arroz integral sin cocinar. Es arroz sin más.

No se por que lo escribí así, seguramente por algún artículo que habría leído o alguna coña del foro del momento, sin más.


----------



## Gort (Lunes a la(s) 11:49 AM)

Por si a alguien le interesa (en inglés):


----------



## zapatitos (Martes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Yo tb la hago..está brutal con pechuga de pollo a la plancha o como aderezo para ensalada




Yo le añado aguacate, cebolleta, un poquito de caldo y una pizquita de pimienta y limón.

Saludos.


----------



## Gort (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Parece curioso y exhaustivo este cuestionario sobre hábitos alimenticios de la población por parte de instituciones sanitarias extranjeras. Esta muestra está en español:
https://epi.grants.cancer.gov/dhq/forms/dhq1.2007.spanish.sample.pdf

Yo contestaría "Nunca o casi nunca" a casi todas las preguntas.


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 2:25 AM)




----------



## Smiling Jack (Ayer a la(s) 8:59 AM)

Queremos trolles de calidac.

Ande, vuélvase a soltar espumarajos contra los_ rojos y ñarigudos (sic.) _y deje hablar a los adultos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (Ayer a la(s) 9:17 AM)

CharlesTheFifth dijo:


> Dieta vegetariana, no vegana, incluyendo lácteos y huevos. Hace 20 años que no piso un gimnasio. En mi época de "viajante" hasta +4.5 kg, luego todo normal. Me pongo hasta las trancas cuando quiero y ni engordo ni adelgazo apenas. Mi clave: bien de hidratos por la mañana, normal al mediodía y dos comidas antes de acostarme (patatas cocidas 2-3 veces de cena por semana). A ver si no van a ser las harinas y van a ser las hormonas de engorde.  (sin ánimo de sembrar polémica)



"Hidratos" no es decir mucho. Comprenderá que no es lo mismo unos frostis a tope de azúcar que unas patatas cocidas.

Por otro lado, si no engorda ni adelgaza, es que no tiene un problema metabólico que precise ajuste.

Como ya he explicado muchas veces, no se trata de no engordar siendo delgado, sino de adelgazar siendo gordo, que es muy diferente.

Y no, adelgazar siendo gordo no se consigue al revés que engordar siendo delgado, como reparar una rueda por haber pinchado con un clavo no se soluciona pasando por encima del clavo marcha atrás. 

Sobre su hipótesis de las hormonas de engorde, una pregunta:

¿Cómo es, entonces, que cuanta más carne y menos harinas, más adelgazas?
¿No tendría que pasar lo contrario, si el problema fueran las hormonas?

y una más:

¿Realmente cree que nos afectan más los restos de hormona de engorde en la carne que LAS HORMONAS DE ENGORDE PROPIAS que segregamos cuando consumimos harinas refinadas? No sé, Rick...

EXTRA BALL: ¿sabe qué más se le da a los animalicos para que engorden?

*HARINA.*

De hecho, uno de los motivos por los que apipan a las vacas de antibióticos es porque les fuerzan a comer algo para lo que SU SISTEMA DIGESTIVO NO SIRVE (las vacas, que yo sepa, TAMPOCO tienen alas), y que les provoca toda clase de enfermedades... pero eso sí, las hace engordar de lo lindo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (Ayer a la(s) 9:23 AM)

elpesetilla dijo:


> el ejercicio fisico es fundamental, y mas en un pollavieja como seguramente seras. que debes tener el perfil hormonal de una mujer y menos testosterona que un niño de 12 años... a todos nos llegará, pero a unos mas que a otros..
> 
> prefiero tener 5 kilos de mas e ir al gimnasio, nadar, bicicleta etc que estar delgado sin mas..
> 
> ...



Mire, para que no diga siempre que desprecio el ejercicio (que no es cierto, me limito a darle su justo valor EN EL PROCESO DE REPARACIÓN HORMONAL Y PÉRDIDA DE PESO), le amplio la respuesta.

El ejercicio de fuerza no sólo es vital para todo lo que usted señala: TAMBIÉN LO ES PARA RALENTIZAR EL DETERIORO COGNITIVO.

¿Cómo se queda? Resulta que para no quedarse gagá antes de tiempo, lo que hay que hacer NO ES ENTRENAR LA MENTE, SINO ENTRENAR EL CUERPO.

Al parecer, tiene que ver con la mejora del riego cerebral.

Por eso los viejos de antes, los que como su abuelo se habían pasado la vida agarraos a la azada, pasaban los 100 con la cabeza en su sitio.
Y por eso, ahora que nos pasamos la vida echando culo en un despacho, antes de los 80 no sabemos ya ni lo que hemos desayunado.


----------



## nief (Ayer a la(s) 7:01 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


>




A ver Perro, a que vienes aqui?

No deberias preocuparte por otros temas que te aquejan y dejar de dar por culo con estupideces?

Igual si hicieses un poco de caso dejabas de tener tantos problemas, que no paras de cagar hilos con tus problemas. Que cuando los sabios te indican la respuesta (luna) tu vas y miras al dedo


----------



## Cloaca (Ayer a la(s) 8:13 PM)

nief dijo:


> Eso si os dire que pase 2 dias de invierno con un calor en cama que flipas era un puto horno. Se ve que mi cuerpo queria quemar azucar.
> 
> Mi parienta se lo paso de maravilla de noche acercandose a calentarse.
> 
> ...



Hola, ¿puedes desarrollarlo un poco más?.

Estoy en una situación similar, los excesos solo han sido polvorones, y aparte de la temperatura y el sudor, me despierto bruscamente con palpitaciones, ayer tomé relajantes herbáceos y nada de nada, he vuelto a despertar con calorazo y papitaciones, luego me relajo y se pasa.
No sé si es tema de dieta o estrés, a la panceta le pego regularmente con la consiguiente falta de apetito e ingesta de hidratos. 

Son bastantes días así, y en alguna ocasión durante la actividad laboral normal también me han dado ataques de calor.

Gracias.


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 8:41 PM)

nief dijo:


> A ver Perro, a que vienes aqui?



A deciros lo subnormales que sois


----------



## nief (Ayer a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Cloaca dijo:


> Hola, ¿puedes desarrollarlo un poco más?.
> 
> Estoy en una situación similar, los excesos solo han sido polvorones, y aparte de la temperatura y el sudor, me despierto bruscamente con palpitaciones, ayer tomé relajantes herbáceos y nada de nada, he vuelto a despertar con calorazo y papitaciones, luego me relajo y se pasa.
> No sé si es tema de dieta o estrés, a la panceta le pego regularmente con la consiguiente falta de apetito e ingesta de hidratos.
> ...




Yo sigo con el calor aun. Yo creo q el exceso ha hecho que el cuerpo queme a dolor. Gaste calorias priduciendo eso calor 

Es uno de las posibilidades cuando no hay insulina q tu metabolismo aumenta para gastar el exceso

Smiling jack lo comentaba en algun post


----------



## nief (Ayer a la(s) 8:52 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A deciros lo subnormales que sois



Creo q llego el momento de meterte al ignore


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 8:53 PM)

nief dijo:


> Creo q llego el momento de meterte al ignore



No te cortes, subnormal. Pero haz el favor, marca la casillita esa para que yo ya no te vuelva a ver a ti jamas


----------



## nief (Ayer a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Hola

Otro punto q queria comentar

Cuando era joven podia estudiar o trabajar con musica

Hasta los 34 o asi

Hacia anhos q era imposible 

No por falata de concentracion sino porque me agobiaba como si me quitase recursos

Hace poco que de nuevo ya no. Ya lo puedo hacer y es placentero

Ejemplo leer o estudiar o trabajar


----------



## Smiling Jack (Hoy a la(s) 9:19 AM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te cortes, subnormal. Pero haz el favor, marca la casillita esa para que yo ya no te vuelva a ver a ti jamas



Oiga, caballero ¿A usted, quién le ha llamado?

Viene aquí a no aportar nada de nada, a ser un ejemplo paradigmático del efecto Dunning-Kruger, y a pedirle a la concurrencia que por favor se aseguren de marcar la casilla adecuada en el ignore para que no tenga que leerles nunca más.

¿No serviría igual NO VENIR A MOLESTAR? Así no tendría usted que leer nada de nada, ni nosotros tendríamos que sufrir su idiocia e impertinencia.

Que exista una forma de silenciar sus exabruptos no le exime de su responsabilidad de ser una persona civilizada.


----------



## Smiling Jack (Hoy a la(s) 9:32 AM)

nief dijo:


> Yo sigo con el calor aun. Yo creo q el exceso ha hecho que el cuerpo queme a dolor. Gaste calorias priduciendo eso calor
> 
> Es uno de las posibilidades cuando no hay insulina q tu metabolismo aumenta para gastar el exceso
> 
> Smiling jack lo comentaba en algun post



Yo desde luego sí que he notado que, tras estar en cetosis, un súbito atracón de hidratos hace que me pase la noche sudando como un pollo.

Mi teoría es que el sistema tiene cierta inercia: igual que no pasas de sugarburner a cetoadaptado en dos días, una vez que tu cuerpo se ha acostumbrado a tirar de cetonas no se va a cambiar de golpe a quemar glucosa en exclusiva sólo porque ésta sea de pronto abundante.

Así que el subidón repentino de glucosa se superpone con las cetonas y el cuerpo se encuentra con un exceso de energía que gestionar... del que se deshace como buenamente puede.


----------



## Bernaldo (Hoy a la(s) 10:11 AM)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Yo desde luego sí que he notado que, tras estar en cetosis, un súbito atracón de hidratos hace que me pase la noche sudando como un pollo.
> 
> Mi teoría es que el sistema tiene cierta inercia: igual que no pasas de sugarburner a cetoadaptado en dos días, una vez que tu cuerpo se ha acostumbrado a tirar de cetonas no se va a cambiar de golpe a quemar glucosa en exclusiva sólo porque ésta sea de pronto abundante.
> 
> Así que el subidón repentino de glucosa se superpone con las cetonas y el cuerpo se encuentra con un exceso de energía que gestionar... del que se deshace como buenamente puede.



creo que en una ocasión leí al doctolsito que iba a hacer eso para pegar nosequé subidón y conseguir así bajar o mantener peso sin más que esos trucos "endocrinos", la verdad que no lo entendí y pasé del tema... hasta que os leo esto


----------



## zapatitos (Hoy a la(s) 8:33 PM)

nief dijo:


> Creo q llego el momento de meterte al ignore




El Nini es muy ladrador pero después muy poco mordedor...

Saludos.


----------

